#kubuntu 2005-11-07
<rysiek> thought so ;)
<Tm_T> alaska?!
<Tm_T> pyh
<rysiek> not all of us are in alaska, you know ;)
<rysiek> a quick question:
<rysiek> thanks to SuperKaramba ;) I am monitoring my mem usage
<rysiek> on Breezy
<Tm_T> :(
<rysiek> now, I have noticed that after a few hours of operation there is no free mem left...
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> linux uses free mem as cache/buffer
<Tm_T> just ignore it
<rysiek> ?
<rysiek> D'oh! :)
<rysiek> ok, so when I'm left with 64MB from my 1Gig of RAM and want to run a mem-consuming app like GIMP - what happens?
<nalioth> rysiek: thanks to SuperKaramba ;) you are contributing to your memory usage 
<Tm_T> application data is all you have to watch
<Tm_T> rysiek: then cahce/buffer give room to gimp
<rysiek> nalioth: aye, I know this, but this is actually quite small
<rysiek> Tm_T: ok, calmed down now ;)
<Tm_T> torsmo <3
<nalioth> rysiek: some of the applets are memory connesuieurs
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: openoffice.
<Tm_T> torsmo takes 1-4M here (and avg 0,2% cpu)
<rysiek> nalioth: I don't suppose BinClock to be mem consuming, and I have written the sysmon theme myself, no Python here ;)
<rysiek> so I don't suppose I lose a lot mem/cpu on this
<nalioth> Tm_T: torsmo? you got that to work? you rock, dude! 
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: and the better word might be carnivore.
<Tm_T> nalioth: easily
<Tm_T> nalioth: and it shows MUCH things
* nalioth had to use conky
<nalioth> i compiled the last torsmo available and it never ran at all
<rysiek> what's all the fuss about torsmo? SuperKaramba gives me the info and it works without bigger problems
<rysiek> am I missing anything here?
<Tm_T> nalioth: wait, I took a pic
<Tm_T> rysiek: just watch...
<rysiek> [bang] ? :)
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_078.png
<Tm_T> upper right corner
<nalioth> Tm_T: i believe you. 99% of developers know more tricks than me
<Tm_T> really light, really easy to modify, and you can easily display _anything_ (as long as it's text ;p )
<nalioth> rysiek: torsmo is an abandoned project similar to gkrellm. conky is someones "picking up the pieces" of torsmo and running with it
<rysiek> ok, so I'm not stunned :)
<kkathman> hey there Tm_T :)
<nalioth> Tm_T: if one can get torsmo to actually run
<Tm_T> nalioth: you have done something wrong if you cant
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo
<Tm_T> nalioth: torsmo is abandoned?!
<nalioth> Tm_T: i've compiled it from it's source
<Tm_T> nalioth: me too
<nalioth> Tm_T: yes it is
<Tm_T> hmh, guys said bit different to me
<rysiek> ok, gtg check if I have *finally* succeded in making my WOL work ;)
<Tm_T> but, there's not much to do with it so, doesn't matter, it's "ready"
<Tm_T> ;)
<rysiek> cu all, brb... hopefully ;)
<nalioth> Tm_T: i used the binary from the repos, it didnt work, i compiled my own, it didnt work either
<Tm_T> strange
<nalioth> Tm_T: never got any errors during compile or nothing
<Tm_T> what does konsole return when you try to run it?
<Tm_T> and first, (re)move your .torsmorc
<nalioth> Tm_T: dunno, it's been months, and i run conky now
<Tm_T> try
<kazu> hello
<propagandhi> anyone tried crossover office 5
<Strike4ce> Where can I get the kernel source?
<kazu> kernel.org strike4e
<flixor> but you can do it with apt i guess Strike4ce 
<kazu> hi flixor ( thks fr yesterday t seems to work better )
<flixor> you are kidding me :) 
<flixor> well thanks to be of service 
<kazu> ^^
<flixor> btw kazu, do you know wich kernel kubuntu 5.10 is running 
<flixor> Linux Photography 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<propagandhi> Strike4ce: the ubuntu kernel source is in apt repositories
<flixor> this one i cant get the kernel source for in apt 
<kazu> 2.6.12 flixor
<flixor> only 2.6.11
<flixor> so wich one do i have to download 
<flixor> i want the kernel source wich i am running rightnow 
<kazu> you want to down the sources ? jsut take it on kernel.org 5s
<nalioth> flixor: use linux-source
<kazu> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.12.tar.gz
<nalioth> kazu: ubuntu kernel source is available in the repos, using 'vanilla' source isnt good
<kazu> ... a kernel source is just a kernel source no ?
<nalioth> kazu: ubuntu kernel source is patched for ubuntu
<flixor> well maybe ubuntu is doing some patching on the kernel kalenedrael 
<flixor> :)
<kalenedrael> kazu, you mean?
<flixor> i meant kazu 
<flixor> yes kalenedrael sorry :)
<kalenedrael> :P
<flixor> you where fast 
<kalenedrael> Heh.
<kalenedrael> I react when my name is said in a channel :P
<flixor> lol, i rememer that kalenedrael 
<kazu> ok :) i never compile my kubuntu kernel :p but on debian i always down  it from kernel.org :) ok thks i learned something ;)
<flixor> wich runlevel is the one whitout X 
<flixor> or how can i shutdown X
<LeeJunFan> flixor: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<LeeJunFan> flixor: or runlevel 1
<flixor> brb 
<kazu> did one of you had test the kde 3.5 ? is it ok or not yet ?
<flixor> thanks 
<LeeJunFan> kazu: no.
<kazu> flixor to shut down x /etc/init.d/kdm or gdm stop
<LeeJunFan> kazu: as in no it's not ok yet.
<kazu> ok thks LeeJunFan i will wait :)
<LeeJunFan> kazu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<kazu> yes seems to have a lot of bug :p thks LeeJunFan 
<kazu> and sorry to repeat what you sy about shutting down x I just haven't sen it :)
<nalioth> kazu: open a terminal and type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<kazu> i kow :) but thks
<kazu> ok please have a good night every body
<kazu> +
<Delvien> DOES anyone know how to get rid of that annoying beep when you backspace too far?? 
<regeya> no, but I know how to break a capslock key.
<Delvien> regeya how with your face ?
<regeya> Delvien: there are more subtle ways to break a capslock.  bite me. ;-)
<propagandhi> Delvien: you can change it to have no bell
<Strike4ce> Well, I just cant leave it alone. I got 3d working with the kubuntu supplied drivers, but I want to install the official driver from ATI. Anyone good at this?
<LeeJunFan> I know how to break a whole keyboard on your laptop. Have a light over your desk that the little bugs of the night buz around in the summer, and your cat will tear into it costing you $100 to replace a keyboard.
<Strike4ce> well?
<LeeJunFan> as the bugs fall into the keyboard that is.
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: if you are talking about konsole menu settings->bell->none
<Delvien> Leejunfan thanks
<Strike4ce> Well, I just cant leave it alone. I got 3d working with the kubuntu supplied drivers, but I want to install the official driver from ATI. Anyone good at this?
<Strike4ce> What do I need to configure a kernel?
<LeeJunFan> Strike4ce: apt-get install build-essential to start, a kernel source, and knowledge of what you need to enable in the kernel config. If you are planning on building 2.6.14 be aware that the current ATI drivers won't make against the 2.6.14
<Strike4ce> LeeJunFan do I need to configure the kernel for breezy to work with the ATI driver?
<Strike4ce> or is that ready right out of the box?
<zoldar> anybody knows some good substitute for windows commander in ubuntu?
<nalioth> zoldar: mc
<LeeJunFan> Strike4ce: the ati driver needs to link into the kernel, which means that the ati driver needs to be compiled for the kernel you plan to run it with.
<Strike4ce> LeeJunFan converted with alien right?
<Strike4ce> I thought the kernel needed compiled
<zoldar> nalioth: i have something more bound to x desktop on my mind - mc is great but for console
<LeeJunFan> Strike4ce: but you shouldn't have to compile a kernel to compile the ATI driver against the existing breezy kernel.
<Strike4ce> LeeJunFan look here: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Installing_ATI_drivers
<LeeJunFan> Strike4ce: yeah, convert it to a deb and install with dpkg, you'll have to cd to /lib/modules/fglrx and make the appropriate things there by running the included make scripts.
<nalioth> zoldar: krusader
<zoldar> ok, thanks
<zoldar> again
<Strike4ce> Where are the make scripts? How do I get to them?
<LeeJunFan> Strike4ce: they are in the /lib/modules/fglrx dir
<nalioth> Strike4ce: makefiles come with source code pkgs
<nalioth> woops
<Strike4ce> ok so download the ati driver first
<Strike4ce> convert it with alien and then dpkg
<LeeJunFan> right.
<Strike4ce> I need to download it to that file path?
<Strike4ce> or open it with that file path?
<Strike4ce> Do I even need the build essential for this?
<Strike4ce> ??
<kkathman> build essential is need for compiling
<nalioth> Strike4ce: yes you do
<kkathman> needed
<LeeJunFan> Strike4ce: yeah, because build essential includes the compiler itself.
<kkathman> usually you have to have build-essential, gcc and g++
<kkathman> or thats what I have at least
<nalioth> kkathman: gcc and g++ are included in build-essential
<kkathman> ohhh I guess when I installed before they werent
<Strike4ce> ok build essentials are installed
<Strike4ce> Now Im going to download the driver from ATI
<Strike4ce> ok Im going to download the ati driver to my desktop is that ok?
<nalioth> Strike4ce: you've backed up your xorg.conf, just go with your mission
<Strike4ce> i will now LOL
<Strike4ce> hat was the comand for that?
<Strike4ce> What
<kkathman> lol
<Dersursine> Hello, does anyone know of any documentation for KDevelop, the -doc package is pretty incomplete
<kkathman> Dersursine: http://www.kdevelop.org/
<Dersursine> kk, ty
<Dersursine> ah nice, the manual here is finished
<kkathman> Dersursine: what language are you planning on using?
<Dersursine> C++
<Dersursine> its for my CS class
<Dersursine> we started working with out own header files and such, and I cant just use g++ to compile it all anymore :(
<mae> anyone having an issue with not being able to access anything on the admin panel via sudo
<mae> well you know ksudo or whatever it is
<mae> i know my sudo pw is correct
<mae> it works fine on the cmd line
<mae> but everything remains grayed out
<mae> is there any configs in ~ i could try deleting to reset it
<mae> perhaps it got messed up somehow
<Dersursine> if I remember right, theres an "editable" button or something in it
<Dersursine> I dun have KDE install tho, so not much I can help with :(
<mae> ????
* mae looks at the channel name
<Dersursine> lol, im here for help with Kdevelop
<mae> oh
<mae> :)
<Dersursine> im not a guru yet :'(
<lunitik> Riddell: the default Kopete setting in Kubuntu for it to pop up a bubble on all new messages not in focus... how'd you do that?
<Strike4ce> ok I backed up and I converted the file
<mae> i use vim - wouldn't know anything about kdevelop
<Dersursine> hmm, i just need something that will manage my projects and compile them all, I used to just use G++, but now it doesnt link my files correctly
<Strike4ce> ok people help me out here please look at this: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Installing_ATI_drivers
<Strike4ce> damn thast using xfree
<Strike4ce> How do I compile the ati driver?
<Dersursine> I have no idea, but if its like compiling other things, usualy you have to run the included './configure', then 'make', and finaly 'make install'
<Strike4ce> kkathman can you help me or LeeJunFan?
<nalioth> Strike4ce: Dersursine has given you basic instructions
<Dersursine> lol
<Dersursine> is it easy to add kde support to a basic, normal ubuntu install?
<Strike4ce> so I use command ./configure kernel?
<Dersursine> uncompress the files they gave you, then in that dir you run the configuration scrip they gave you
<Dersursine> dunno if kernel is an argument to it
<Strike4ce> Where would the config script be?
<Dersursine> im a noob at all this, all ive done on my own is apache/php
<Strike4ce> I downloaded it to desktop the ati driver
<Dersursine> should be called configure
<Dersursine> was the download a .tar.gz or something else?
<Strike4ce> rpm
<Dersursine> oh
<Dersursine> heh, that blows everything ive said out of the water then
<Strike4ce> on there website it said it should work with the 2.6 kernel
<Strike4ce> so do I really need to do anything?
<Dersursine> hmm, should pprobably just need to install it like any other rpm
<Dersursine> and id guess that would be all
<Dersursine> their website should probably have instructions to install it
<Strike4ce> nope
<Strike4ce> dpkg -i filename right?
<Dersursine> no idea
<Dersursine> brb one sec, phone
<Dersursine> bah, the "Governator" call me >_>
<Strike4ce> ok how do I kill this and bring it back up?
<Dersursine> according to man pages, that would give info on an installed package, i guess.
<Dersursine> kill the install?
<Strike4ce> kill everything
<Dersursine> power button ?
<Strike4ce> ctrl alt f1?
<Strike4ce> ctrl aalt backspace?
<Dersursine> dunno
<Dersursine> ctrl alt backspace reloads the x server thingy
<Dersursine> dunno if thats a good idea if your changing kernel stuff tho
<nalioth> Dersursine: um, install kubuntu-desktop?
<Dersursine> kk
<Strike4ce> cool back but getting a error when I run fgl_glxgears
<Dersursine> paste the error into google
<nalioth> Dersursine: you can also get an xfce4 desktop by installing "xubuntu-desktop"
<Dersursine> kk
<Dersursine> never heard of it
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Dersursine> !XFCE
<ubotu> rumour has it, xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<Dersursine> ah
<Dersursine> Man, I wanna make the bot say that "I am the almighty king of the universe," lol
<Dersursine> figured it wouldnt be a good idea tho...
<Dersursine> !tell dersursine about botabuse
<Strike4ce> bbl
<Dersursine> kk
<Dersursine> nalioth, do you have any experience with KDevelop and C++?
<nalioth> Dersursine: i do not
<Dersursine> ah, ok
<kkathman> I dont either, I basicall program in PHP so I use Quanta
<Dersursine> Ah, PHP was my first language
<Dersursine> so nice ^^
<Dersursine> C++ is fun tho, just a ton more work... forces you to think things out and be good.
<kkathman> and Quanta is a very nice IDE for it
<kkathman> Im not sure if its a C++ thing or not
<kkathman> But kdevelop really looks nice
<Dersursine> ya, cleanest interface. at least between Anjuta and VS.net
<Dersursine> haha, ##C++ has '!insult bill gates'
<kkathman> hehe
<Dersursine> I could spam that allllllll day long...
<kkathman> nalioth: what was that other desktop that someone asked about earlier today (not XFCE) but something that was supposed to be nicer than KDE?
<Dersursine> Man, ##C++ and #ubuntu have so many ppl no one even sees what you say half the time
<Dersursine> kkathman, gnome? :-p
<kkathman> nah
<kkathman> I
<kkathman> I guess I'll have to scroll back
<troth> i just downloaded a .run file, can it be installed on kubuntu and is there a wiki on how to do it?
<icewt> sh *.run
<icewt> or sudo sh *.run
<troth> thats it?
<icewt> it should fire up an installer or something, depending on what it is you are trying to install
<troth> a free game
<nalioth> kkathman: there is nothing nicer then kde.  xpde is a windows xp-like desktop mangler
<icewt> try sudo sh *.run then
<hybrid_goth> eww
<troth> icewt: that was it, thx
<troth> the more i learn with linux the more i like :)
<kkathman> XPDE is what it was
<icewt> troth: good :)
<troth> the first 2 weeks were rough, but its all starting to make sense
<troth> after you learn all the install procedures really
<kkathman> AHH its a windows gdm for linux
<troth> icewt: now say i dont like this game, how would uninstalling work?
<icewt> troth: depends on the game. it may have an uninstaller of it's own
<troth> k i see
<icewt> troth: look in the directory where you installed it
<troth> k
<kkathman> anyone wanna take a stab at this error I got on a "make"?  make[3] : *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES]  Error 1
<nalioth> kkathman: install more deb libs
<kkathman> nalioth??
<kkathman> make[2] : *** [install-am]  Error 2
<kkathman> thats another one
<kkathman> and this one
<nalioth> kkathman: install more dev libs
<kkathman> make[1] : *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<kkathman> more dev libs?
<kkathman> so, libtlibraries-dev?
<nalioth> kkathman: whatever you think you are missing
<kkathman> ok well that assumes that I can ascertain that :)
<kkathman> thanks anyway nalioth :)
<nalioth> kkathman: what are you building?
<kkathman> trying knoda again
<kkathman> there's no libLTLIBRARIES
<Dersursine> wtf, theres a GBA Emulator in KDevelop
<kkathman> ?
<Dersursine> Game Boy Advanced
<nalioth> kkathman: apt-get build-dep knoda does nothing?
<kkathman>   libhk-classes7 libhk-classes7-dev libqt3-compat-headers
<kkathman> so I go ahead and install these then?
<Phily> hi all I'm considering buying a new GPU and want your opinion ATI or NVIDIA, I currently own a crappy Ge-force 2 and I<m considering ATI (because I'm cdn)!
<Phily> I<m a little worried about quality of ATI driver
<kkathman> NVIDIA
<icewt> nvidia
<kkathman> too many problems with Linux and ATI
<kkathman> ATI is NOT linux friendly
<icewt> ati is evil
<Phily> icewt: why is ati more evil than NVIDIA ati do release the source after a while
<kkathman> Phily: you asked us...experience says nvidia
<kkathman> if you want to buy ATI, then go for it and then deal with ATI for support
<Phily> kkathman: sorry i thought you were saying evil has in open source i<Ve been a big NVIDIA fan since the TNT series i<ll guest i<ll stick to them
<kkathman> no.. just ATI isnt Linux friendly, period.  
<Phily> kkathman: will buying a new card help with the new composite extension with NVIDIA its freaking slow on my system
<kkathman> NVIDIA has been very friendly, but anything that is "new" will be released on Windows FIRST, then on Linux usually. NVIDIA isnt too bad about it tho.
<Phily> the new rubber-band option is slow with NVIDIA driver compared to nv driver any reason
<kkathman> im not that familiar with that
<apokryphos> Phily: what card do you have
<Phily> apokryphos: ggorce 2 mx400
<Phily> lol
<apokryphos> it's down to your card more than anything
<apokryphos> I'd be surprised if there was a signficant difference between the drivers
<Phily> apokryphos: well ive been running Linux for over 5 years and want stable driver easy to install so I guest ATI is out
<apokryphos> Phily: obviously. But you shouldn't be degenerating to a gforce 2 ;-)
<apokryphos> onboards these days don't even come with those :P
<Phily> apokryphos: well I,ve decided to upgrade so I need something abrage to run casual games like maybe doom 3
<jhealey> helolo
<apokryphos> Phily: abrage?
<Phily> average
<apokryphos> Phily: I'd recommend my card -- nvidia 5200fx
<apokryphos> they're about 30 or so (if not less)
<kkathman> excellent card :)
<apokryphos> if you've got a bigger budjet you could go for a better one, but that one's decent enough
<Phily> apokryphos: i was thinking the 6600 or 6600 gt budget wise approx 200$ cdn 150 US
<jhealey> hello
<apokryphos> Phily: if you can afford it, then that's an excellent choice, definitely.
<apokryphos> Phily: that'll run full composite without you noticing any lag :D
<Phily> anyone running transparency here is it worth it? any usability improvement or is it just eye candy?
<apokryphos> you need a good card for it
<apokryphos> eye-candy mostly; usability, it depends on how you configure it
<kkathman> Howdy again CyberMad  :)
<Phily> amrok deb package on kubuntu does not support music brain!
<apokryphos> Phily: it does, but not for mp3 etc formats
<apokryphos> it's propietary, so Kubuntu can't ship with it
<Phily> apokryphos: well it worked for hoary
<apokryphos> nope....
<Phily> apokryphos: ok how do I get it working on MP3 maybe I built my own amarok on hoary?
<apokryphos> building your own amarok wouldn't make a difference, as it's all down to libtunepimp (which I seriously doubt you built yourself)
<nekostar> bbiab restart of this X thing
<Phily> apokryphos: not to hard to build libtunepimp
<jsubl2> how about the dependencies for libtunepimp
<apokryphos> Phily: harder than you'd think, actually
<apokryphos> Phily: anyway: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libtunepimp2c2
<Phily> apokryphos: did ./configure but no make file!
<Phily> will it compile with gcc4 or 3.4
<apokryphos> hm, I see they have a proper compile from source now for Linux -- that's nice. Either I'm now insane, or they certainly didn't have one and used to make it pretty tough for Linux users
<apokryphos> Phily: grab the deb I linked to
<Phily> apokryphos:   Version 2.1.0 or higher of the MusicBrainz
<Phily>  required bla bla to build ok i<ll guest i<ll download the deb package
<Phily> apokryphos: ok im stubborn compiling right now
<apokryphos> Phily: whatt? Why?
<apokryphos> I gave you the exact deb that makes it work. :/
<Phily> apokryphos:  building your own amarok wouldn't make a difference, as it's all down to libtunepimp (which I seriously doubt you built yourself)
<apokryphos> yes.....and?
<apokryphos> obviously you can just use the respective deb (presuming it had mp3 support, which this one does)
<apokryphos> man, kompile is pretty sweet. Nice UI
<nalioth> kompile?
<apokryphos> nalioth: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=30223
<apokryphos> try it out
<Phily> apokryphos: got lib-tune working compiled all by myself, amrok is now almost perfect now only if I could tag several files using amarok
<apokryphos> congratulations, but I'm wondering why you're not on Gentoo if you love compiling things...
<nalioth> apokryphos: can you say "gnu sourceinstall" ?
<apokryphos> amaroK is more of a great mp3 player that just happens to have tagging abilities. JuK is more of a tagger, that just so happens to have mp3-playing abilities 8)
<Phily> apokryphos: gentoo on my amd 2500 xp+ cost about 50$ of electricity to compile
<apokryphos> nalioth: probably not; it's fairly embryonic atm, but nice.
<nalioth> apokryphos: "gnu sourceinstall" is this things granddaddy
<apokryphos> nalioth: ok; well, try the app out -- really :D
<Phily> apokryphos: I compile my own crap when it is not readily available and risk breaking my system with some unsupported package
<nalioth> apokryphos: http://www.gnu.org/software/sourceinstall/sourceinstall.html
<apokryphos> Phily: considering neither of those was the case....
<nalioth> apokryphos: you sure you dont have any italian relatives?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> only Greeks in my family :P
<Phily> apokryphos: I thought Juk played more files with the latest version
<apokryphos> it generally uses the same backend 
<nalioth> apokryphos: you know i'm gonna have to rewrite it to use checkinstall, right?
<apokryphos> if you want
<calcmandan|breez> anyone have a list of kubuntu repos for breezy?
<calcmandan|breez> or a location of the list?
<apokryphos> !sources
<calcmandan|breez> no the official list on the web
<apokryphos> argh; people making the factoid unnecessarily long again
<Phily> anyone know hoe to use hardware mixing with nforce2 chipset my system uses arts hungry cpu and theirs a buzzing sound in the audio aoutpu.  I<m afraid of using the installer from nvidia
<apokryphos> !+sources
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<calcmandan|breez> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> calcmandan|breez: my pleasure
<Phily> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is, like, totally, a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Phily> !nforce
<apokryphos> ubotu: no sources is <reply> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ubotu> Not a clue, Phily
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<nalioth> apokryphos: there's a lot of that goin on lately
<apokryphos> nalioth: it's annoying; ubotu ends up chucking loadsa output, then people find it odd that they can't paste a few lines in the chan :P
<calcmandan|breez> i just KNEW I was missing repos on the list.
<nalioth> the bot was meant to issue single lines of help
<nalioth> apokryphos: re kompile: can you say blisteringly beta? (i smell alpha strongly)
<apokryphos> nalioth: I'd say alpha, definitely.
<apokryphos> 1.0 isn't out or anything
<apokryphos> (in KDE it geennerally means -> embryonic)
<nalioth> apokryphos: my alias "build" does the same thing (with less typing)
<apokryphos> nalioth: but is it as pretty? ;-)
<nalioth> dunno i havent seen this thing work yet
<apokryphos> I'm looking at the potential; I think it could be good enough to be default in dapper if it gets a few more options (but does it delicately)
<Chani> if I install kubuntu, then install windoze and it overwrites the boot thingy (but not linux itself), is there an easy way of redoing grub/lilo/whatever?
<nalioth> and i dont want it "make(ng)install" anything
<apokryphos> !tell Chani about grub
<nalioth> i use 'checkinstall'
<apokryphos> always?
<Chani> apokryphos: thanks
<nalioth> apokryphos: gnu sourceinstall is mature, just needs a qt wrapper
<apokryphos> checkinstall pukes me random errors sometimes; though I don't like having to enter details etc; I prefer just compiling
<Chani> apokryphos: oh, nevermind... I was hoping for something simpler than the chroot method...
<nalioth> apokryphos: checkinstall only returns the same errors you'd get if you ran dpkg-buildpackage * && sudo dpkg -i *
<Chani> apokryphos: or.. well... I'm assuming that the "Recovering GRUB Automatically" requires the stuff above it to be done beforehand.
<apokryphos> Chani: there should ideally be a better way; I like the way SuSE handles this personally
<Chani> apokryphos: oh?
<Chani> I was considering trying suse. but... rpms scare me :)
<apokryphos> Chani: well, it has a built-in bootloader on the CD, and has an option to reinstall the bootloader, which works well 
<Chani> ah, nice
<apokryphos> Chani: SuSE is certainly the most polished distro, and *very* nice in some ways
<Chani> that's what I was hoping the kubuntu installer would have'
<apokryphos> but rpms and repositories are a bit of a nightmare
<apokryphos> especially if you're coming from debian/ubuntu
<Chani> how is kubuntu for repository stuff? it's been a while since I had a debian comp... gentoo is just perfect for me, but this is for a friend's comp
<apokryphos> Chani: basically as good as Debian
<apokryphos> which is, suffice it to say, very good
<Chani> I remember having to add some extra sources to debian for stuff.. umm.. mplayer or something
<nalioth> Chani: it is perfect here in x/k/ubuntu land
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> whats the dvd movie program for linux
<Chani> and what's with the incompatibility rumours? if I find a .deb on some random website will it not work in kubuntu?
<nalioth> Chani: please ask in here before you go adding things for kubuntu
<nalioth> Chani: debian binaries are not good for ubuntu
<Chani> shrinkyjL[os] ``: xine or mplayer or something?
<apokryphos> Chani: all mplayer stuff is in ubuntu repos
<apokryphos> w32codecs isn't in the repo, but there's links to debs for them, right here
<Chani> nalioth: so... they might work or they might explode? :)
<apokryphos> all you need to do is become friends with the bot :P
<apokryphos> Chani: you generally shouldn't use them
<nalioth> Chani: mostly they just kill your ubuntu dead
<apokryphos> and 99% there should be no need to
<Chani> there is some stuff I needed debs for in the past... but... I've mostly abandoned that project now. wait, this isn't even *for* me. :)
<Chani> aaand I must go afk.
<Chani> thanks
<apokryphos> my guess is that you didn't have the appropriate repos enabled ;-)
<nalioth> apokryphos: did you check that sourceinstall out?
<apokryphos> not really; should I?
<nalioth> might take some fire outta your sails over kompile
<apokryphos> I really only like kompile because it's simple and pretty
<apokryphos> and just what a new end-user needs (if it was more comprehensive in some ways)
<nalioth> sourceinstall is uglier than a institutional brick, but it is mature (basically as mentioned, a qt wrapper would do it good)
<nalioth> does the same thing as kompile, plus it keeps track of what goes where (sort of like checkinstall)
<apokryphos> and how does make install not? 8)
<nalioth> make install just puts the stuff in, and once you dump the build dir, your "uninstall" script (if there was one) is gone
<apokryphos> true, unless you remake it
<apokryphos> though the same principle applies to the checkinstall here
* apokryphos heads off to bed now
<popeyeray> activity
<PanBlueCoalition> what's the minimum hw requirements for kubuntu?
<popeyeray> bootable
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> how do i install a .tar.bz2 file
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> if it helps, the program is teamspeak
<popeyeray> video technology
<popeyeray> I am working at my old alma-mater and espousing the wonderfulness that is Linux.
<Hobbsee> PanBlueCoalition: should be the same as this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseNotes?highlight=%28requirements%29#head-926b69ab76b39955f2710c42c4bf39122ffdc4e5
<Hobbsee> shrinkyjL[os] ``: there's usually a readme in the file, use ark to unarchive it, and then follow the readme
<PanBlueCoalition> damn, 2gb .
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> Hobbsee, thanks
<Hobbsee> shrinkyjL[os] ``: no problem
<flixor> hya nalioth, well i have decided to reinstall, well i am installing as we speak right now
<nalioth> flixor: we know a better path to follow this time, eh?
<flixor> lol, yes we do nalioth 
<flixor> only ubuntu repos
<Hobbsee> what was this for?
<flixor> and other stuff i will compile myself
<Hobbsee> ah right...how'd you screw up your system lol?
<flixor> well Hobbsee well its was not a big problem i wrote my stuff on cdrom 
<flixor> so that was save, 
<Hobbsee> always useful
<flixor> yes it is, but besides that it was quiet usefull to screwup my box
<flixor> learned a lot in the process 
<flixor> :) but i wont repeat it :)
<nalioth> flixor: checkinstall is a good program to use when compiling
<nalioth> ubotu: tell flixor about checkinstall
<flixor> thanks nalioth 
<flixor> btw in wich part of the world do you live nalioth 
<nalioth> Texas is where i live
<Hobbsee> hehe
<flixor> texas, good old texas
<flixor> well overhere its amsterdam 
<flixor> we have a x connection :) 
<daleXXgribbel> hey guys, what do i have to do to get kde to read my user's .bash_logout file when kde exits?
<flixor> nalioth: what is the url for that pastebin 
<flixor> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<daleXXgribbel> i just edited my /usr/bin/kdestart file and added 'sh /home/$USER/.bash_logout' underneath the logout scripts
<daleXXgribbel> seems to work fine
<juchipilo> hello, i have a question..  i'm trying to create a new user but i don't have the root passwd. the installation didn't ask me for root password. what would be the default root password?
<flixor> nalioth: you did paste the sources.list under the name rick right 
<nalioth> flixor: i havent posted a sources list
<nalioth> ubotu: tell flixor about sources
<laszlok> juchipilo: the root password is the password of the first user you entered
<juchipilo> cool, thanks..
<laszlok> juchipilo: but there is no root user, the first user has the ability to run sudo
<juchipilo> mmh. not good.
<juchipilo> it
<juchipilo> it's just confusing
<laszlok> juchipilo: thats what i thought at first too, but its actually fine. The user does not get root priveleges unless you run sudo and type the password
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> what program plays DVDs on linux again?
<laszlok> you can create root if you want, but its actually easier to just leave it the way it is
<juchipilo> laslok. i prefer the traditional way.
<juchipilo> but i'll give it a try
<laszlok> #shrinkyjL[os] ``: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ade7b6cc5a280ee943fd7884cf7dc49ebe7e22ca
<kkathman> hey all :)
<kkathman> whats up tonight?
<flixor> hya morning kkathman 
<kkathman> hey there flixor :)
<flixor> oke guys for me its mornign ihave to go to bed 
<flixor> and wakeup in three hours
<flixor> :(
<flixor> adios everybody 
<flixor> night night
<flixor> nalioth: thanks again 
<kkathman> night flix
<kkathman> wow kinda quiet tonight :)
<nalioth> kkathman: tell us a story (in #kubuntu-offtopic, of course)
<kkathman> a story?
<kkathman> hmm ok
<nekostar> ninie
<insanekane> hello all
<kkathman> hey insanekane  :)
<insanekane> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> wassup tonight :)
<insanekane> nothing much ... working on scim IME issues
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> sounds like fun :)
<insanekane> not really :/
<insanekane> stupid stupid stupid
<insanekane> even after patching qt for immodule, it doesnt work ://
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> how do i log into root x_x
<insanekane> shrinkyjL[os] ``: you don't ... u use sudo
<Delvien> sudo -i
<nalioth>  !root
<ubotu> root is probably disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<insanekane> shrinkyjL[os] ``: or, just use console login and then startx
<PanBlueCoalition> damn, botched install again. :(
<Delvien> Anyone know what version of Internet Explorer  wine runs
<kkathman> Why would you want to run Internet Explorer!
<kkathman> lol
<Delvien> i have to visit a site that requires it, hehe i know i REALLY dont want to 
<nalioth> Delvien: just change your user agent string
<Delvien> nalioth ?
<nalioth> Delvien: there's a firefox extension that does it for you
<Delvien> o , lemme check
<Delvien> know where i download it?
<insanekane> perhaps thats not enough ? some stupid stupid sites use VBScript !!!!
<kkathman> well Im about giving up on my compile..just must be a bad source package :(
<nalioth> Delvien: the firefox extension page?
<Delvien> its the japanese Dell site, i need some info
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> wth, i type mkdir codec
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> and the flder 
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> doesnt come up
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> never mind
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> how do i copy files into /usr/local/lib/codec
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> because it wnt allow me to copy normally because i dnt have permission to
<kkathman> shrinkyjL[os] ``: try putting "sudo" in front of your command
<kkathman> that raises you to superuser temporarily
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> i dont knwo how to copy files through console though
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> or bring files from one location to the other
<nalioth>  ubotu tell shrinkyjL[os] `` about cli
<kkathman> use the cp command
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> can you giev an example
<kkathman> cp /foodir/foosubdir/file /anotherdir/anothersub
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> thanks
<kkathman> theres a space between file and /
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> k
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> does it work for folders too
<kkathman> folders?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> yes
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> because there are too many files
<kkathman> directories?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> yes
<kkathman> you can use wildcards just like DOS
<nalioth> and dont forget the R option
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> so... cp /foodir/foosubdir/* /anotherdir/anothersub
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> r?
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> woot
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> did it
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> thanks
<kkathman> shrinkyjL[os] ``: you should read up a little on the command line interface before you attempt some of these things
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> okay
<shrinkyjL[os] ``> thanks anyway
<kkathman> np
<sergio> hi
<sergio> hi
<kkathman> hi
<sergio> does anybody can tell me where i can find how to add repositories and a list of them?
<kkathman> !repos
<sergio> i don't understand
<kkathman> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<nalioth> !tell sergio about repos
<nalioth> kkathman: someone has been inflating the factoids
<kkathman> inflating the factoids?
<kkathman> i notice that sometimes you can ! them in the channel and they print...and other times not
<sergio> but i have not adept
<kkathman> when they are too long, they dont print them?
<kkathman> sergio you dont need adept
<kkathman> just get the repos in the examples and make yours like theirs
<sergio> and how i do that?
<kkathman> !repos
<ubotu> kkathman: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kkathman> lol
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<kkathman> nalioth read your pm on repos..there is a HowTo there
<kkathman> OHHHH ok only the ops can do those now !! sorry bout that
<nalioth> kkathman: what is that?
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<kkathman> I did the same thing and got an insult :)
<nalioth> kkathman: ubotu is programmed to not flood the channel. if a factoid is longer than a set limit, he send it to you as a priv msg
<LeeJunFan> sergio: you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.lst file.
<kkathman> right...and so..it did, but then I typed it again and it insulted me :)
<nalioth> notice i edited it and added a new factoid to contain all the info
<kkathman> ok
<nalioth> idk anything about insults
<kkathman> never mind
<kkathman> look up...."kkathman: Did you get hit by a windmill?"   an insult :)
<sergio> I know i am making problems, but i only need a comman like gedit for ubuntu, i need a command like that for kubuntu
<manveru> uhm
<manveru> kate?
<manveru> nobody is making problems :)
<manveru> as long as you don't come running into my house, and point with something dangerous in my direction
<nalioth> sergio: use 'kate'
<ubuntu> hi guys
<sergio> i really apreciate all your answers and i understand you get quiet.
<sergio> thankyou
<manveru> odd guys come here :) - but better polite than spamming with pr0n...
<nondefault> who's odd?
<nondefault> =)
<nondefault> i'm just trying out the kubuntu livecd and this is the default channel. 
<manveru> not you :)
<manveru> and, like it?
<nondefault> it's most impressive.  booting my powerbook into linux is a strange sensation
<manveru> hehe
<manveru> tho it's a rare thing that someone dedicates his powerbook to linux
<nondefault> yeah well, i wouldnt switch over full time, but it's neat to have the option
<manveru> yeah - i have a std notebook - so switching to linux seemed natural to me
<nondefault> oh, absolutely. for commodity hardware, linux is the best.
<manveru> i guess if i had a mac, i would stick to OSX...
<CellarDoor> does anyone use acidrip in here ?
<manveru> at least for a while
<manveru> nope
<manveru> but i could
<manveru> ^^
<CellarDoor> :/
<nondefault> well, i run fink on top of OS X so I have most of the software that is available for linux as well
<nondefault> not all though
<manveru> yeah, having a linux-based os has some benefits
<nondefault> this is a great resource though. now if I have a mac with a dead hard drive I can still get some use out of it
<nondefault> i have hordes of old blue & white towers at work
<nondefault> and hoards also
<manveru> how long does a live-cd live?
<kkathman> back..sorry was talking to my kids :)
<manveru> -live+life
<nondefault> gee, no idea... i guess if I keep it in its case it will survive a while
<manveru> hehe
<nondefault> i used extra-cheap media
<nondefault> this Konversation is a good client. i always used BitchX for IRC before. or mozilla
<nalioth> nondefault: irssi
<nondefault> yeah, that one too
<manveru> i didn't try it before kubuntu as well
<manveru> but now i like it better than x-chat
<manveru> it seems more integrated - xchat always felt foreign
<CellarDoor> konversation is prettier than xchat ;)
<kkathman> lol
<nondefault> yeah, appeals to us mac users. =)
<kkathman> Im out for the night...sleep time...
<CellarDoor> nite
<kkathman> cyall tomorrow
<nondefault> laters kkath
<Delvien> Anyone here familiar with Starterbar for gdesklets? if so is there anything like that for SuperKaramba, 
<nondefault> what about TuxBar?
<nondefault> i saw something about that on the SuperKaramba page
<manveru> kxdocker (tho it's still unusable in daily life)
<Delvien> nondefault its un-editable, you are stick with what it gives you for icons
<nondefault> ooh, that sucks.  and they claim it's like the os x dock. that's slander!
<Delvien> yeah
<manveru> kxdocker works for me - but it is still sooo alpha
<Delvien> slow in other words?
<manveru> no
<manveru> it is quite fast
<manveru> but the transparency sucks, and adding/removing apps is still hard
<manveru> that means - removing is going well, only adding is the problem
<nondefault> just... not quite stable?
<manveru> yeah...
<Delvien> Starterbar for gnome Gdesklets is Awesome, but i dont work under gnome anymore
<manveru> it was a product from some italians participating in the SommerOfCode
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> there should be something usable out there
<aftertaf> re boing :)
<Delvien> i havent found anything that can Drag and drop , other then for gdesklets
<manveru> i didn't use this
<Delvien> grr im about to just run gdesklets since i have gnome floating anyway
<Delvien> Gnome was so much more user friendly.. <considering the switch back..
<aftertaf> boo...... ;)
<Tm_T> :(
<nalioth_zZz> Delvien: you can run adesklets, gdesklets or superkaramba all under gnome, if you like
<aftertaf> and under kde too....
<Delvien> nalioth_zZz a desklets didnt have any good desklets
<nalioth_zZz> Delvien: create some
<Tm_T> =)
<Delvien> im running Gdesklets right now under KDE
<Tm_T> nooooo
<Delvien> nalioth i dont know how :P lol
<nalioth_zZz> Delvien: they are simple to create, perhaps time to learn some scripting?
<Delvien> Tm_T ?
<Delvien> nalioth aye, starting my new job soon, hella hours : .
<aftertaf> its my nat that keeps dropping me now... the proxy is fine :/
<aftertaf> to quote a great man of our time:   d'oh!
<Delvien> bah gDesklets is buggy under KDE, that goes out the window
<Delvien> time to watch Advent children 
<paulproteus> Riddell: The package kubuntu-doc dpkg-divers /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html to /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index-ubuntu.html .  Unfortunately, that means there is no file at /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html.  And Firefox's default home page is that file.  So every time I open a new window, Firefox complains it can't open the default start page.
<nondefault> start page can be reset in firefox preferences right?
<paulproteus> nondefault: Yes, but for a networked system with lots of e.g. LDAP or NIS users, I don't want to have hack each of their Firefox profiles.
<nondefault> yeah, that would be bad
<nondefault> unless you could script it
<paulproteus> nondefault: It's totally a bug with kubuntu-docs that it makes there be no index.html in that dir.
<nondefault> sounds like it
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> isn't there a kind of proto-config?
* nondefault reads the Kubuntu forums on how to emulate other mouse buttons on crippled monobutton hardware
<Tm_T> haha
<nondefault> aha f11, and f12
<ganymed> hi. does anybody know how to fix this kcontrol bug... in breezy?
<nondefault> haha, battery monitor claims I have 92:45 hours left
<Delvien> sweet
<Delvien> you have a nuclear reactor hooked up?
<nondefault> if that were minutes, it would be more accurate
<Delvien> battery life in ubuntu blows :P
<paulproteus> nondefault: Mac laptop?
<nondefault> yeah
<paulproteus> nondefault: Cool, I do that, too. :)
<Delvien> what kind?
<nondefault> yes to the mac laptop, not to the "nukular" power source
<paulproteus> Delvien: Mine is an iBook G4 one gigahertz.
<nondefault> 15" aluminum powerbook
<Delvien> ah
<nondefault> 1ghz
<Delvien> not much of a mac guy, 
<Delvien> Dell i6000d  here
<nondefault> is that a solid machine?
<Delvien> cery
<Delvien> very *
<Delvien> beautiful screen too :)
<nondefault> back when I used to do dell laptop support, the CPia laptops were always breaking down on me
<Delvien> just make sure to get WSXGA +
<Delvien> lol
<Delvien> newer ones are much better, i havent had one hardware problem with mine, and its over 6 months old , 
<Delvien> 15.4 wide screen : ) my favorite :)
<nondefault> that's good.  one can't produce junk for ever and continue to grow the market.
<ganymed> you lucky one...
<Delvien> Dell support is iffy at times, but i work for a company that does mac support, they charge alot depending on warrenty
<Delvien> Dell support is free, no matter what/when or how you got your Dell product, But its not great support, 
<Delvien> anyway enough about dell
<Delvien> 1ghz ? is it an older ibook ?
<ganymed> so does anybody know about that kcotrol bug?
<nondefault> was a hand-me-down
<nondefault> couple years old at least
<Delvien> free == always cool
<nondefault> which one ganymed?
<Delvien> my first laptop was a Pentium 2 200mhz :)
<ganymed> so many, heh?
<Delvien> ganymed KDE is still more buggy than gnome :P 
<nondefault> i've been computing since 1977, mbut i got my first laptop in 2000. =)
<ganymed> that one where you cannot log in as admin
<Delvien> my first computer ever was a 386 with windows 3.1 ( i was 9 years old ) 
<ganymed> i reinstalled kcontrol. it works... once or twice... and then i would have to reinstall again...
<Delvien> ganymed you running things as sudo ?
<nondefault> that's super-hitech.  my first computer was a SWTPC 6800 runnign FlexOS.  It had 16 kilobytes of memory with the expansion card.
<Delvien> lol !
<Delvien> im only 20 so technoligy was high tech"" when i was young
<nondefault> but I was almost three. it was my dad's comoputer really, but i learned my alphabet on it
<ganymed> i had enabled the super user.. but after having trouble i disabled it again... so the answer is yes, i am using sudo
<nondefault> amazing. i'm 29. =)
<Delvien> ganymed when you crash under sudo it messes with yout tmps, DO NOT run things as sudo, i have a problem on my comp i cant get rid of because that happend, but everything runs righ tnow
<nondefault> sudo is broken? good to know.  we use sudo for everything under os x
<ganymed> but how to use kcontrol then (the way it is meant by the developers)
<Delvien> OS X is different
<Delvien> OS X it was designed for that
<nondefault> so su all the way. got it
<Delvien> ganymed just dont do su or sudo, just type kcontrol
<nondefault> oh, either one?
<Delvien> or access it through your GUI
<nondefault> eep
<ganymed> this mac os like ubuntu behaviour really pisses me of. plain unix behaviour would be no problem anyway
<nondefault> actually, delvien is saying it's totally different from a mac
<Delvien> ganyemed you didnt expect them to be the same did you ? :P
<ganymed> doesn't work. i enter the gui. then i click on admin mode and enter my passwd, and othing happens...
<Delvien> ganyemed did you just install ubuntu?
<ganymed> off
<ganymed> kubuntu
<Delvien> w/e
<Delvien> did you just install kubuntu?
<ganymed> breezy, few days ago. on my samsung nb
<Delvien> nb doesnt tell me anything
<ganymed> notebook
<Delvien> thank you
<ganymed> plz :)
<Delvien> so is this problem on your laptop ? or Desktop
<ganymed> it's in the wiki i think... it's said to be a kde bug (but nobody really knows) and nobody knows how to fix it.
<Delvien> ganyemed i reinstalled and it worked for me
<Delvien> its iffy at best when these bugs appear
<ganymed> me, too. but it does work only couple of times... then it breakes again...
<nondefault> bugs are fun. i found a 14-year-old one the other day that still exists in an OS.
<Delvien> oh you mean the bug called windows
<nondefault> no, this is in OS X.
<Delvien> ah :)
<nondefault> but the bug came from NeXT
<nondefault> and was ported over verbatim
<Delvien> I really dont get the hype on macs 
<nondefault> good marketing
<ganymed> you know. the thing about windows is, since xp it IS a real OS. so competition...
<Delvien> Mac users get so excited about tiny features, that other computers have
<ganymed> me  neither, but nextyear the whole mac stuff will be gone...
<Delvien> i dont know i guess i never understood it
<nondefault> heh ganymed. =)
<ganymed> yes, apple changes to i86... this is their perdition...
<Delvien> Vista looks promising, i was fortunate enough to be able to beta some of the content, Its MEDIA GALORE ! the only microsoft product i would have to say looks really good
<ganymed> they should stay where they are...
<nondefault> oooh, endian-ness changes, wooo, scary.
<ganymed> ?
<Delvien> its very hard on your computer though , takes alot of memory, but thats still in beta
<nondefault> darwin has run on intel forever. and NeXT has for a very long time
<ganymed> but i think it will be hard to crack for any linux desktop... microsoft is becoming "better"
<Delvien> ganymed aye but there is always a hacker out there who knows his shit
<nondefault> yeah, competition has actually been  good for microsoft. forced them to get off their duffs.
<ganymed> i just say, that apple has done great marketing and now, they directly have compete with windows
<ganymed> this is true... sadly
<nondefault> no, they still won't. apple won't support os x on generic hardware
<ganymed> they won't. i didn't know that... then not much will change.
<Delvien> nondefault and that will be their downfall
<nondefault> people will pirate it, but it wont work well pirated.
<nondefault> unless people have the exact same hardware
<ganymed> ok. i have to listen to my lecture now.
<Delvien> nondefault some dell hackers got OSX to  run 
<nondefault> yeah, i read about that
<Delvien> but it runs on a 3k laptop
<Delvien> crazy
<ganymed> and try to solve this buggy kde stuff.... i should study computer science:(
<Delvien> reverse engineering
<Delvien>  :P
<ganymed> cu guys... ciao
<Delvien> ciao
<nondefault> later gany
<Delvien> nondefault whats your bat life in osx
<nondefault> i get about 2 hours watching a dvd. but my battery is not very new.
<Delvien> in winblowz i get about  3 hours and 40 mins on a 6cell batter ( cheapy batter ) 
<Delvien> not bad, 
<Delvien> for an older laptop
<nondefault> i hear the shift to intel is to get better power efficiency on the new pentium-m
<Delvien> Yep ive got Centrino with sonomah tech
<nondefault> so maybe next year's apples will do better.
<Delvien> *shrug* no telling, but apples are expensive as hell 
<nondefault> not so much. 12" powerbooks are 999
<nondefault> i mean iBooks
<Delvien> what about hte 17''
<raphink> wow taht's a big apple !
<Delvien> you have to look at the specs as well
<nondefault> yes, 17" have a premium. =) apple charges too much for screens
<raphink> not very natural I guess :p
<Delvien> mines not an apple, but i have a 15.4 wide screen 
<nondefault> i would be scared by fruit that big raphael. =)
<nondefault> err, raphink
<nondefault> widescreen is nice. i like mine
<raphink> nondefault: you're the first one to find my name so obvious in my nick 
<Delvien> Well guys i gotta get to bed, big day tomorrow : /
<raphink> big day today ;)
<Delvien> l8ter 
<nondefault> k, g'night.
<Delvien> err yeah
<raphink> night
<nondefault> cool, Google supports Nova
<nondefault> guten tag manveru
<_manveru> moin nondefault 
<kamaleon1982> hello
<_manveru> hey kamaleon1982
<kamaleon1982> bahh!!!
<kamaleon1982> :(
<_manveru> hm?
<Severian> Howdy, I am looking for a concise guide to what packages are needed to develop qt apps.  It is for someone asking about it in the #ubuntu channel.  Can anyone here point me to such a document?  Or, is it reasonable to point the guy over here?
<_manveru> isn't there a #qt channel?
<insanekane> Severian: libqt3-mt, and qt3-dev i think
<_manveru> i guess kdevelop has everything needed
<Severian> So there is.  Thank you.  I'll ask over there.  I missed libqt3-mt in my suggestions I'll tell him about that, too.
<Severian> Thank y'all  
<fdelacruz> hi guys
<fdelacruz> first time user of kubuntu need help in configuring network
<tvo> hi fdelacruz 
<hanseatic> moin moin 'n hello
<fdelacruz> hi tvo 
<tvo> hi hanseatic 
<fdelacruz> just want to ask how can i edit my network
<hanseatic> fdel... ask your question
<hanseatic> fdel it should be setup automatically if there is a dhcp in your network
<fdelacruz> hanseatic I don't have dhcp server and want to use static IP
<hanseatic> fdel if not, there is the command ifconfig
<hanseatic> or are you talking bout windows network environment?
<raphink> fdelacruz: open systemsettings
<raphink> and go to Internet and Networks -> Networks settings
<fdelacruz> I already try that using GUI but everytime I apply the new seting it goes to its original setup
<raphink> hmmm
<hanseatic> there is a bug, that it does not connect to kdesu
<raphink> fdelacruz: type `cat /etc/network/interfaces' in a terminal
<raphink> and paste the result in the pastebin (see topic)
<hanseatic> raphael it is probably cause he cant sudo the settings ;o)
<hanseatic> raphink... sry
<fdelacruz> and one morething when the service is always failed when I restart 
<fdelacruz> networking service is always failed when I stop and restart
<raphink> fdelacruz: did you do what I told you?
<fdelacruz> wait 
<fdelacruz> my kubuntu is on my other machine
<raphink> wb nondefault 
<nondefault> thanks
<nondefault> it's been so long since I seriously used irc, i has no idea /list was such a bad idea
<raphink> especially on freenode
<raphink> lol
<hanseatic> fdel can you start adept sucessfully after triing to set the system settings in admin mode?
<mth`MAW> Moin
<raphink> moin?
<raphink> plu!
<hanseatic> i have folowed the howto for installing the radeon driver....now how do i see if it worked.... when i look into the infocenter the open-gl tab still sees mesa
<fdelacruz> hans wait
<hanseatic> moin moin.... english channel ;o)
<mth`MAW> Sorry, wrong channel, wrong language....
<mth`MAW> Good morning Ladies an getlemen
<hanseatic> fdel wait for what?
<nondefault> heh, ladies.
<mth`MAW> No my name is (suprise) not Hanse
<mth`MAW> Hans
<op> I have two routers in my house one is a netgear and i have some computers on that one and then i have a linksys that came with my Voice over ip and i have a linux system on that one does anyone know how i can get the other computers to access my linux box on the other router. Could i use samba. or do they all have to be part of the same workgroup?
<nondefault> depends on how the routers are configured
<nondefault> is everything on the same subnet?
<nondefault> i mean, theoretically if you use the right addressing scheme, it should work as long as you know the addresses
<op> no it is not the voice over ip router will not let me disable rounting on it so everything on it has a different ip as the other router but it is using the other rounter as it's own dns server
<nondefault> ok so two subnets.  and traffic is routed from one to the other?
<op> yeah
<nondefault> I would think it would work if you specify addresses explicitly but maybe things would not show up in network neighborhood or equivalent
<op> mmm yeah that is what is happening right now i will keep playingwith it and i may need toredo the way the networks are setup to get rid of one of the subnets
<thomas> hey
<fdelacruz> guys what do you mean by You have to type an alias first
<fdelacruz> Im adding DNS server using GUI
<sampan> does anyone know how to get firefox to print (say, text emails) at a reasonable font-size?  it's like 20 pt and bold -- can't even fit 80 character space email lines on one line of page space :/ 
<raphink> lol
<sampan> i've fiddled with the font settings in firefox and kde (and tried printing in opera and konq -- both of those print reasonable size, looks like 12 pt, but still bold)
<raphink> that's terrible
<raphink> I don't use firefox anymore ;)
<sampan> lol -- well i'm not gonna be using it for emails if i can't get it to print decently -- it's doing emails like banner-sized :X
<raphink> why don' tyou use kontact for emails?
<fdelacruz> guys why does the networking service does not stop or should I say the services couldnot stop and restart
<raphink> fdelacruz: I asked you to give me a few infos
<raphink> did you get them?
<sampan> raphink  because my wife and i use a web-based email since we check it from multiple systems in multiple geographical locations
<raphink> hmm so do I sampan 
<raphink> I use gmail so I can check it anywhere
<raphink> still I get them on kontact ;)
<raphink> and I leave them on the server
<fdelacruz> raphink, In already edit the networking using GUI i use the kcontrol but my problem now is when I try to restart the networking service it always failed
<sampan> *nod*  that would be a workaround (for us), but still it would be nice to have an application actually function as it should instead of having to use another application to do the same job
<raphink> I know that fdelacruz 
<raphink> and that is why I asked you to paste your /etc/network/interfaces in the pastebin
<raphink> sampan: konqueror won't do ?
<fdelacruz> how can I do that my kubuntu machine cannot access internet
<sampan> raphink, both konq and opera print at a reasonable font size (about 12 pt), but it's still heavy-bold
<sampan> and i've fiddled with their font/appearance and kde settings and can't get them to stop doing that either -- very strange
<fdelacruz> k thi is my /etc/networking/interfaces
<raphink> not here fdelacruz 
<raphink> not here
<fdelacruz> where?
<raphink> paste it to the pastebin
<raphink> see topic
<raphink> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<fdelacruz> ktrying to access pastebin
<nondefault> whoa, that pastebin site looks extremely useful
<fdelacruz> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/414560 raphink kindly check this
<raphink> wait a min
<raphink> fdelacruz: no link but do you have a good reason not to use a C-class network?
<fdelacruz> actually I replace that ip for security reason 
<fdelacruz> my ip is public
<raphink> your computer's ip can't be public
<raphink> if you're behind a router
<raphink> :s
<raphink> if you get the ip from the router
<fdelacruz> so waht will be the format of my /etc/networking/interfaces
<raphink> and it works as a bridge
<raphink> then you should use automatic ip
<raphink> instead of fix
<raphink> what exactly do yo uhave fdelacruz ?
<raphink> you have a computer behind a router right?
<fdelacruz> no raphink I dont have router my ip is static that my isp provided me
<raphink> how do you connect to the internet fdelacruz ?
<fdelacruz> no my kubuntu is directly to my dsl modem
<raphink> yes so you use a dsl modem
<raphink> what kind of dsl modem?
<raphink> PPPoE ? PPPoA ?
<raphink> DHCP?
<fdelacruz> dsl with static IP async
<raphink> fdelacruz: your DSL modem gets the static IP and works as a bridge right?
<fdelacruz> yes
<raphink> do you need to identify?
<fdelacruz> what specif IP?
<fdelacruz> actually I did same setup with my ubuntu and works properly
<raphink> fdelacruz: do you have an identification (user and passwd) to connect to the internet?
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> fdelacruz: on the same machine?
<raphink> fdelacruz: you could use the /etc/network/interfaces from your ubuntu then
<raphink> if it works ;)
<fdelacruz> no I dont need to supply username and password once I use the specific ip I can already connect to internet as I use with my ubuntu machine
<fdelacruz> yes raphink it works with my ubuntu
<raphink> then copy your /etc/network/interfaces ;)
<fdelacruz> raph I already reinstall my machine with Kubuntu
<raphink> you reinstalled?
<raphink> hmm
<papa> salut
<raphink> kubuntu is not differnet from ubuntu fdelacruz 
<raphink> papa: /join #kubuntu-fr
<raphink> fdelacruz: there's no need to reinstall when you want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu
<raphink> just install more packages
<fdelacruz> 'yeah I know but when configuring the network setup thats the time im having a problem
<Cheapy> aw
<Cheapy> can't unmount cdrom
<Cheapy> while installing ut2004
<Cheapy> can't unmount cdrom drive at all
<Cheapy> says it's busy
<Cheapy> but it's not
<Cheapy> hrm
<_lexhider> anyone recommend a bittorrent client?
<raphink> _lexhider: qtorrent or bittornado
<Tm_T> Ktorrent (trunk!)
<Cheapy> i did a force unmount, but that didn't eject the drive either
<aftertaf> Cheapy> youre not in /media/cdrom or /cdrom in the console?
<Cheapy> that's the prob? hm
<Cheapy> cool it's working, thanks
<aftertaf> hehe ;)
<nondefault> i like azureus for bittorrent
<Luen> hi
<chakie_work> hm, is there a dvd iso for breezy?
<Luen> do you know a free VMware like software
<crimsun> chakie_work: yes
<chakie_work> crimsun: great, will have to download today and give this old fedora some new blood^Wbits
<NutterUK> www.badgerbadgerbadger.com rocks
<verden01> why
<chakie_work> is cdimage.ubuntu.com dead?
<chakie_work> ah no, now it showed up
<hanseatic> i am triing to setup 3d support for my ati radeon mobility M6 LY. when i use the fglrxconfig it reports that none of the supported garphic cards are found
<hanseatic> the original xorg.conf has got an 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9000 (M6 LY)"
<hanseatic> line though
<cryptom> hi, how can I administrate cups printers in kubuntu (when I connect to localhost:631 it wants a root pwd I have not set)
<mth`MAW> alt+f2 kcontrol -> printers ?!
<cryptom> mth`MAW, thanks, I forgot the control center... used to work with wmaker before ;-)
<mth`MAW> np
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> what;s this? - err on apt-get update!
<^rob^> W: GPG error: ... key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<^rob^> this is on apt-get update 
<Tm_T> W as warning
<Tm_T> ignore it
<^rob^> ok ty
<^rob^> i want to upgrade kde to 3.4.3 
<^rob^> ;)
<^rob^> anyone use 3.4.3 ?
<blueman> 0131 am turkey 
<Tm_T> 3.5 here
<blueman> hello
* blueman selam
<^rob^> Tm_T: 3.5 is beta 2 :)
<^rob^> i preffer stable one
<blueman> am0131n0131za koyay0131m m0131
<blueman> ??
<^rob^> Tm_T: any problems in 3.5 ?
* blueman rob
<Tm_T> ^rob^: not to me
* blueman rob
<blueman> ?
<^rob^> yes
* blueman 0131 am not english
* blueman :D
<^rob^> blueman : use no collors man
<^rob^> i'm not english neither! :)
* blueman why
<blueman> rob
<^rob^> (12:48:46) blueman: am0131n0131za koyay0131m m0131
<^rob^> you see that in collor?
<blueman> :D 
<^rob^> i see codes of collor before
<blueman> rob no speak english
<Chameleon22> trying to use kaudiocreator and it needs lame, apt-cache doesnt seem to know wtf lame is. Does anyone know what pkg lame is in ?
<^rob^> Tm_T: so ... any problems in 3.5 - major ones
<Tm_T> ^rob^: not here, some people keep whining though ;-P
<^rob^> Chameleon22: do you have universe and multiverse on your apt ?
<Chameleon22> ^rob^, certainly do 
<blueman> how are you rob ???
<blueman> :) 
<^rob^> apt-cache search lame
<^rob^> ...
<^rob^>  lame - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<^rob^> blueman ty - fine - you?
<Chameleon22> ^rob^, let me rephrase this... la la la i am a spazz, had it comented it out 
<Chameleon22> lol
<blueman> fine thank ron thank you
* blueman rob
<Chameleon22> ^rob^, always overlook the simplest solutions. thanks
<^rob^> blueman - good then - we're both fine :)
* blueman rob where are you from rob ???
<^rob^> Chameleon22: you-re welcome :)
<^rob^> blueman: near you - romania :)
<blueman> ohhhh
<^rob^> blueman: if i look at the window - I might see you - lol
<^rob^> anyone has laser carver on linux?
<^rob^> i mean laser engraver
* blueman 0131 am turkeyy rob brotherrr
<blueman> how old are you rob ?
<^rob^> 32 - you?
<blueman> 18 
<^rob^> My isp is using DHCP from tomorow - no more fixed ip allowed - how do i change the setting that my netcard to use dhcp instead fixed ip ???
<blueman> this place an romania canal  wonder rob ????
<blueman> to know rob
<blueman> ?
<^rob^> ammm... i don't quite understand your question! - can you be more specific?
<^rob^> you asked if... this channel is a romanian one? - or else.
<blueman> oke  about rob 0131 am  departureeee
<blueman> byeeee
<blueman> rob
<blueman> :) 
<^rob^> bye
<^rob^> :)
<blueman> byee romania
<^rob^> bye turkey! :)
<blueman> heheeh
<^rob^> so
<^rob^> can anybody help me with dhcp?
<^rob^> nevermind, i have found the answer on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82258.html :)
<miglia> all my apt-get update server addresses are resolving to 1.0.0.0, does anyone know why they might be doing this ?
<propagandhi> miglia: have you looked at the sources.list
<stratovarius> hey guys
<miglia> yes the addresses are all like: eb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<stratovarius> I'm still trying to install nvidia drivers on my kubuntu breezy (kernel 2.6.12-9-386). nvidia installer says me unable to load nvidia.ko etc ehat can I do?
<stratovarius> *what
<miglia> it's just when apt-get update is invoked it says: 50% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)
<stratovarius> nobody can help me pls?
<manveru> stratovarius: why build your own driver?
<stratovarius> manveru: what shiuld I do?
<manveru> stratovarius: well, you tried doing it the std-way?
<stratovarius> std-way???
<manveru> stratovarius: as far as i can remember you tried it... did something bad happen?
<manveru> stratovarius: standard, ie - like the wiki says
<stratovarius> yes
<stratovarius> manveru
<stratovarius> wait for a while
<manveru> k
<manveru> doing random things, so just ping me and i'm there
<stratovarius> maybe I solved my problem
<stratovarius> manvru I downloaded kernel sources woith adept
<stratovarius> where did it download them?
<manveru> you need the location of the source?
<stratovarius> ye
<stratovarius> yes I do
<manveru> opportunity to learn something new for me :)
<manveru> howto find out where a deb puts its files
<stratovarius> I think in /usr/src
<manveru> yeah, this should be it
<manveru> but maybe /usr/share
<apokryphos> manveru: dpkg -c
<manveru> this is only when you have got the deb, right?
<manveru> when i do a dpkg -l *kernel* i get the kernel-header-files is installed
<manveru> now, how do i query the kernel-header-files?
<apokryphos> manveru: eh? Query them?
<manveru> get information about it
<manveru> what files are in there, versions, maintainers...
<manveru> ah -L
<apokryphos> yes, if you have the deb. If you don't, then you'll need to be using apt-cache
<miglia> hi folks, sorry to bother, but I have another problem
<miglia> The DNS resolving does not seem to work in some programs
<miglia> "ping" works fine and can resolve any address
<miglia> konqueror is also fine
<miglia> but mozilla cannot resolve www.google.com, although 66.249.93.104 works fine...
<miglia> ( 66.249.93.104 is the IP address of google as discovered by ping
<rikva> miglia: what does "nslookup google.com" say?
<Juerd> Google has some dns and routing problems at the moment
<Juerd> It's probably best to pick other examples :)
<sikor_sxe> how come i can't install some packages in adept
<sikor_sxe> like the kasablanca package, i click install and nothing happens
<cryptom> is it possible to configure kde to switch workspaces like it is done in windowmaker (Alt-1, Alt-2, ...)?
<apokryphos> cryptom: yes; edit the shortcut from systemsettings -> regional accessibility
<cryptom> apokryphos, thanks, I will try
<cryptom> apokryphos, well, its not possible to assign alt-1 to the first workspace, alt-2 to the second, ... (only alt-1 next or previous, left, right, ?!up, down)
<apokryphos> cryptom: nope; change to the Shortcut Sequences tab
<cryptom> apokryphos, sorry, found it!
<apokryphos> =)
<memdatacore> hi guys ...
<siren> are there other possibilities to remote control an kubuntu pc than vnc?
<aftertaf> siren> ssh
<aftertaf> siren> depends what you want to remote control exactly.
<r_siren> the complete GUI .. similar to VNC
<sikor_sxe> uhm
<sikor_sxe> what about that remote kde thing?
<sikor_sxe> NX or something
<r_siren> it suxs! :) 
<r_siren> its runs, but you can work proper..
<sikor_sxe> :/
<aftertaf> r_siren> or wth ssh, you run X apps that way, even login via kdm that way.
<aftertaf> is it for a remote assistance type of thing?
<r_siren> how to do that exactly?
<r_siren> yeah, it is
<aftertaf> r_siren> remote assistance thing? dont know. you can remote login as linux is true multiuser. cant you use vnc for what you do?
<sikor_sxe> i can't install the kde devel packages on breezy, 
<sikor_sxe> i got kdelibs4c2 installed
<sikor_sxe> and there's no dev package for that
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: install kde-devel
<sikor_sxe> when i choose kde-devel or kdelibs4-dev it breaks install
<apokryphos> what error?
<sikor_sxe> it says BREAK (install)
<sikor_sxe> and won't perform the update
<sikor_sxe> overall i have the impression that kubuntu breezy is a bit rushed
<sikor_sxe> there are flaws everywhere
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: I'm sure it says much more than that
<Strike4ce> How do I stop x in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: err, what other flaws everywhere?
<apokryphos> and I'm not convinced that what you say is a flaw at all
<apokryphos> never heard your problem before, and suffice it to say a lot of people have needed to install the kde headers. I'm more inclined to think that the problem is on your end
<Strike4ce> apokryphos how do I stop X?
<sikor_sxe> well kdesu crashes al the time
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: logout, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: crashes? When?
<apokryphos> again, never heard of that
<Strike4ce> apokryphos that takes ne back to the login screen
<sikor_sxe> apokryphos: after i type the password nothing happes
<sikor_sxe> happens
<sikor_sxe> i have to kill kdesu manually
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<aftertaf> apokryphos> true, times when that happens... and a few ppl have mentioned it
<sikor_sxe> and then run adept again
<Strike4ce> ctrl alt f1 then that command apokryphos?
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: run it from a terminal and then pastebin the output
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: no need to, but sure
<sikor_sxe> from terminal it usually works
<sikor_sxe> i had this yin hoary 
<sikor_sxe> i had this yet in hoary 
<Strike4ce> apokryphos now it is stuck on checking battery state
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> no it isnt, it seems to be...
<Strike4ce> apokryphos how about init 3 and then init 5
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> press Alt + F1
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: what?
<sikor_sxe> apokryphos: i can't use almost every root config tool in system settings, aswell. there's just a blank widget after entering the administrator mode. anyway, but that's not the issue right now. i need to install kde headers. surprisingly, kde is *not* installed, says adept.
<aftertaf> apokryphos> it does that sometimes... shows the last part of the bootup info instead of a login prompt
<sikor_sxe> so i guess that's why installing kde-devel fails
<Strike4ce> aftertaf k display manager is not running. Does that mean X is stopped?
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: (i) are you on i386; (ii) how did you install kubuntu?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> not necessarily, you can run 1 without the ther
<aftertaf> *other
<Strike4ce> How do I completely kill x?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> but in our case, probably
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> did you login to console?
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: no, just not having kde wouldn't make installing kde-devel fail. Remember, apt resolves depends
<Strike4ce> yes
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> ok. type ps -A and see if you have xorg running
<aftertaf> is so, X is running, if not you're fine.
<ubuntu> is there a way to have write access with the live-cd?
<Strike4ce> a bunch of stuff popped up aftertaf
<aftertaf> ubuntu> to a HDD? yes, unmount it and remount with rw access
<sikor_sxe> apokryphos: ok, when i select kde-devel there's a red "BREAK (install)" written in the action tab
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> hehe all your running processes.   
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: sudo apt-get install kde-devel, then pastebin the output
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> you can pause it screen by screen, or just filter for xorg.
<sikor_sxe> ok
<Strike4ce> so those should not be running?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce>  1) ps -A | more    2) ps -A | grep xorg
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> yes they should, a lot of things run even when X doesnt.
<ubuntu> shadowfs: the problem is that i don't see the second hd listed
<sikor_sxe> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/414694
<aftertaf> ubuntu> type  'mount' to see what is mounted...... and fdisk -l to see what partitions you have avaliable
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: did you upgrade from hoary?
<sikor_sxe> apokryphos: yep
<apokryphos> sounds like another case of someone who didn't upgrade properly
<apokryphos> you're meant to have kubuntu-desktop installed before you dist-upgrade
<sikor_sxe> hmm
<aftertaf> hmmm :)
<sikor_sxe> i followed directions on te homepage, and everything went smooth
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: link?
<sikor_sxe> to the directions?
<apokryphos> yes
<ubuntu> aftertaf: the disk i want mounted is not in mount, but it is in sudo fdisk -l
<sikor_sxe> it was on the kubuntu breezy release info page, 1 secc
<sikor_sxe> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php
<apokryphos> hm, if you mean the Announcement page, doesn't seem to be mentioned
<apokryphos> gah
<sikor_sxe> i updated from kubuntu hoary
<sikor_sxe> not from ubuntu
<ubuntu> aftertaf: and when i try to umount and remount sda1 (the files i want to backup), it says drive busy
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: you still should have buntu-desktop before upgrading
<ubuntu> problem background: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84936
<Strike4ce> how do I go about testing my X.org configuration?
<Strike4ce> aftertaf you know?
<Strike4ce> apokryphos do you know how to test x.org configuration?
<apokryphos> try starting X, obviously
<Strike4ce> nevermind LOL
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: what I would do is strip all desktop things from your computer, then install kubuntu-desktop
<Strike4ce> Damn some of this stuff is so obvious if I actually read. Sorry people
<apokryphos> sikor_sxe: you can use debfoster (install it, then debfoster --help), and use it in conjugation with the ubuntu-base metapackage
<apokryphos> gotta go now; will help later if I'm around
<sikor_sxe> thanks alot
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> hehe startx
<aftertaf> ubuntu> ok. for sda1, make sure you close all windows using it, and change dirs if you are in sda1 in console.
<aftertaf> ubuntu> the fdisk -l partition, what is it and what fstype is it?
* aftertaf went for cigarette & chocolate
<spiral> hi
<aftertaf> reboujou spiral
<spiral> aftertaf: ;-)
<ubuntu> afteraf: sda1 was my / linux ext3 disk
<Riddell> paulproteus: they changed the ubuntu-artwork without telling anyone
<ubuntu> included /home, where i want to make a backup from
<aftertaf> ubuntu> erf really? / disk?   is that cos of live cd?
<aftertaf> ubuntu> sda1 is a fixed HD or a usb key?
<ubuntu> aftertaf: no it was / when kubuntu did run on it, but now adept did a poor job of deleting packages (see forum linf for info)
<aftertaf> ok and you want to do what to it?
<ubuntu> aftertaf: fixed
<aftertaf> hehe ok. need to read forum still ?
<ubuntu> aftertaf: i want to read some files from it and backup on my second(not listed partition)
<ubuntu> aftertaf: maybe you have a better idea to save me from loosing data
<aftertaf> ubuntu> ok. you should have read acess at least then.
<ubuntu> aftertaf: i have, but i can not find my files in /home
<aftertaf> ubuntu> were they on the same partition?
<ubuntu> as /? yes
<aftertaf> and you cant find them?   how is sda1 mounted?
<aftertaf> paste the 1 line for sda1 you get when typing mount
<mornfall> ubuntu: uh-oh... are you -sure- it didn't list anything else in preview changes?
<ubuntu> aftertaf: it's called /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot i think
<mornfall> ubuntu: that *shouldn't* happen
<ubuntu> mornfall: absolutely
<ubuntu> i know, hehe
<ubuntu> aftertaf: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime) is the disk listed in media:/
<ubuntu> aftertaf: but it looks like a different disk then my original /dev/sda1
<aftertaf> hmmm.
<aftertaf> ubuntu> not 100% sure its mounted your original HDD.. dunno why, but i cant see why it would mount it as sda1. maybe its a ram snapshot used bu the live cd....
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you #flood the output of 'mount' and 'cat /proc/partitions' ubuntu?
<mornfall> trying to remove libc6 with adept lists about 1200 removals in preview
<mornfall> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mez
<Kamping_Kaiser> removing libc? o_)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Mez> morning
<mornfall> just testing preview
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<aftertaf> morning Mez 
<fatbrain> What can I *put* in the /var folder?
<mornfall> fatbrain: usually, system puts things there :)
<aftertaf> fatbrain> normally you shouldnt put anything.
<ubuntu> mornfall: i intalled the libc6 from packages.debian.org over the ubuntu package because i needed a newer package for libtorrent/rtorrent, after that i remove it and it went "crazy"
<aftertaf> ubuntu> that wont ave helped.
<mornfall> ubuntu: oh lord
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatbrain in www usualy put websites
<aftertaf> non ubuntu system packages can seriously damage your health
<Kamping_Kaiser> woow.....
<fatbrain> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah, that was my follow-up question (apache example had a www in /var) :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ubuntu> aftertaf: i learned that the hard way i think :p
<aftertaf> hehe ubuntu yep.
<mornfall> ubuntu: i'm not too surprized it removed lots of stuff... however, i am still surprized about the preview
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatbrain, itmay however be more worth your while using your public_html dir
<aftertaf> ubuntu> mount your home, back it up and reinstall dude
<mornfall> ubuntu: (downgrading glibc is usually done with dpkg :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> and maby using apache to alias /var/www/ to ~/public_html
<fatbrain> Kamping_Kaiser: care to elaborate?
<aftertaf> ubuntu> thats a point, is dpkg still on your system?
<fatbrain> Kamping_Kaiser: ah, gotcha
<mornfall> aftertaf: c'mon, this debian installation survived since woody was new, including dpkg and debconf database corruption
<aftertaf> ubuntu> you said apt was gone, but if dpkg is still there...
<mornfall> aftertaf: it's not hard to recover debian :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: but it's not alwasy fun ;)
<aftertaf> mornfall> hehe... depends on what/who you know
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: as long as you have a working apt+dpkg, it's reasonably easy
<ubuntu> aftertaf: i have to look for dpkg, but then i still have to download lots of packages by hand am i?
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser> true
<aftertaf> ubuntu> nope... /var/cache/apt
<mornfall> you can do it offline
<aftertaf> reinstall apt with it :)
<mornfall> not much of a problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: try sudo apt-get --purge remove apt-* and see the warning mesage you get ;)
<Strike4ce> aftertaf do you know how I can get into menu config?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> which menus?
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: the problem is probably that adept is not exactly unhappy about removing essential packages :P
<Strike4ce> kernel source
<aftertaf> lol mornfall a wishlist for version 1.1 ?
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: interestingly enough, only very few people got bitten
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: lol. true enough
<mornfall> aftertaf: 1.1 will be alpha for 2.0 i suppose... but yeah
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> ok you want to make your own kernel? ever done it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: what have people been doing?
<ubuntu> aftertaf: so i look for an apt-get package in /var/cache/apt and install that? if it's not there i can download it from terminal?
<aftertaf> ubuntu> not apt get.... apt.
<aftertaf> iirc
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: well, generally essential packages take lots of your system with them... you'd have to ignore preview and statusbar to get bitten :)
<mornfall> Kamping_Kaiser: some people obviously do
<Strike4ce> aftertaf shouldnt the Official ATI drivers work with the current kernel?
<aftertaf> mornfall> we need a cancel button when adept goes to work ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mornfall: oh i see what you mean ;)
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> ahh. nasty. they should... but im not an expert on that.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: use apt  ;) ctrl+c
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser> i do, an ;)
<aftertaf> *man
<ubuntu> aftertaf: good you say that ;) trying and back in some time...    big thanks guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know
<aftertaf> ubuntu> boot
<mornfall> you may want to know ctrl+c works in adept too.... or at least it should ;-)
<aftertaf> oops.
* mornfall tries
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<aftertaf> mornfall> hehe ok good to know....
* Kamping_Kaiser has never used adept.
<Kamping_Kaiser> only seen it once :)
<Strike4ce> ok how do I compile the kernel source?
<mornfall> aftertaf: yep, hitting ctrl+c will give you a nice dialog saying "there was a problem commiting changes" :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<mornfall> it's sort of obvious ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. 
<_stratovarius> I've a  nvidia tnt2 64 video card and I need its drivers for linux.where can I foind them? I've an amd athlon xp 1600 32 bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> Strike4ce: i can only say wiki or less README :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> both are "good"
<Kamping_Kaiser> _stratovarius: nVIDIA-glx-legacy
<mornfall> well, you -can- crash (SIGABRT) it that way, too :)
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> best way is with make kpkg...
<Strike4ce> !wiki
<aftertaf> mornfall> lol... new users will be happy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kill -11 adept
<mornfall> aftertaf: see, ctrl+c will break things with apt too...
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<mornfall> aftertaf: i guess i just forgot one try {} block somewhere =)
<mornfall> aftertaf: (SIGABRT = unhandled exception, at least with adept)
<aftertaf> loool.   
<aftertaf>  know about apt though ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<mornfall> maybe i should make a catch-all handler that'd be nicer than throwing sigabrt
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<annette> Salve, ho istallato ubuntu, ma non riesco a configurare la stampante e il modem
<annette> qualchuno pu aiutarmi?
<aftertaf> Strike4ce> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43065
<aftertaf> !it
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<aftertaf> cant configure printer and modem?
<_justin> hi everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi _justin
<_justin> can someone help me with a workgroup issue in samba?
<Kamping_Kaiser> people can try :)
<mornfall> maybe a samba expert?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't use it, so i probably cant help
<_justin> ok, well its simple, how do you configure the samba workgroup in Kubuntu?
<_justin> because manually editing the smb.conf file like other versions of linux doesn't seem to work
<annette> I installed Kubuntu but I don't know how to install the modem and the printer. Can someone help me, please?
<_justin> what type of modem do you have? (Internal or External)
<annette> internal 
<_justin> ah well, first of all you will need to identify the chipset on the modem? as well as knowing if it is a hardware or software modem
<_justin> most common chipsets are the Agere, Motorola, Conexant and Ambient
<annette> I have Conexant
<_justin> i don't recommend using an internal modem at all on any linux system, um, how are you on the net then?
<_justin> has it been identified in the hardware profile?
<annette> I am using the Lan of a friend 
<_justin> goto your kmenu-> System -> Info Centre
<annette> it has not been identified in any hardware profile
<aftertaf> lspci show anything?
<_justin> goto PCI devices and check if your modem is in the list, it is the same list generated by lspci
<_justin> so how abouts this workgroup issue? any ideas?
<annette> No i don't see anything about a modem
<_justin> do you know how to get into konsole?
<_justin> and run lspci?
<_justin> if so open up your terminal service
<BlankC> _justin: what is your workgroup issue?
<_justin> then run lspci > pci.txt
<annette> it's my first time with Linux, so I don't konow a thing!
<aftertaf> annette> dont worry...... it can only get better then ;)
<_justin> kubunto doesn't seem to have a way of setting the workgroup
<annette> :-)
<_justin> apart from the usual method of editing the smb.conf file, and that didn't work for me either
<_justin> ok
<annette> thnks for the encouraging words
<ubuntu> some people left who followed my questions 10 minutes back?
<BlankC> _justin: what happens when you edit the file?
<_justin> edit the file as su, then saves ok, but still won't identify on the workgroup
<_justin> unless of course ubunto has an alternate configuration file i don't know about
<ubuntu> i tried and there is no apt package in /var/cache/apt/archives/  Can i download apt from terminal?
<BlankC> _justin: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<_justin> annette : kmenu->System->Terminal Program (Konsole)
<aftertaf> ubuntu> were still here
<_justin> thats the one i edited
<BlankC> you just want to change workgroup = WHATEVER ?
<ubuntu> aftertaf: :)  i know there is wget, i only dunno the URL and the right command for it. What you think?
<aftertaf> ubuntu> weird... i dont know enough to help you if you dont have the packages....
<aftertaf> maybe run baseinstall?
<_justin> yes done that though set workgroup = blan
<_justin> saved and rebooted
<_justin> still nothing
<annette> From where can I unload a package?
<BlankC> dont have to reboot. just do: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<_justin> Package Manager
<BlankC> _justin: does the machine still appear on older workgroup after you change its workgroup = name?
<ubuntu> aftertaf: baseinstall is the server installation? that's an idea... is there a way to keep the /home directory? (same partition)
<_justin> no, haven't had it on the network before, can view the workgroups but can't share files
<aftertaf> ubuntu> make a backup first.....
<_justin> or id the system, i installed the samba and nfs servers as wel
<aftertaf> ubuntu> did you pastebin fdisk -l ?
<BlankC> _justin: did you create a share in the smb.conf file?
<_justin> hmmmm, no, but used the share utility in kubunto
<ubuntu> aftertaf: big problem, that will make a backup of at least 35 GB
<_justin> to share it
<aftertaf> ubuntu> for /home? ffs thats a lot ;)
<aftertaf> brb cigtime
<ubuntu> aftertaf: no i did in flood, but i'll bin now
<aftertaf> ok.
<BlankC> _justin: can you put a copy of the smb.conf on blankb.pastebin.com?
<aftertaf> pm me with it too, if i miss the post diring cigarette ;)
<_justin> maybe
<_justin> i will try
<ubuntu> aftertaf: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/414746
<ubuntu> oeps i forgot to look for a reaction in the flood channel :o
* BlankC thinks it is too quiet.
<ubuntu> sry i have to reload x (x breaks without nvidia drivers)
<ubuntu> brb
<_justin> lol, samba or smb aren't found in the system path
<BlankC> _justin: ?
<_justin> ye
<_justin> tried to execute a restart and would work
<_justin> what is with the second configuration file
<jjesse> to install ssh and the ssh server that is in main correct?
<_justin> under /usr/share/samba
<BlankC> dunno. Mine uses the one in /etc/samba/
<annette> help for modem
<jpetso> which hal backend does the media:/ kioslave use on Kubuntu?
<_justin> well i had the smb services installed but not the samba would this have an effect
<hanseatic> how do you call the little mailbox-icon for the control line?
<_justin> well thanks all, i got it going
<_justin> silly me
<_justin> it was just that i didn't have the samba package installed
<_justin> lol thought it would of been automatically installed
<StR> Hi all!
<_justin> hi
* aftertaf is back (gone 00:00:49)
* aftertaf is away: gone home for the night..... back tomorrow for more pointlessness
<gibarian> hey everyone...does anyone know how to work around that system settings bug?
<kkathman> good day all :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<kkathman> good day oh wise nalioth :)
<nalioth> kkathman: you're up early in the day
<kkathman> 9:23am here :)
<nalioth> kkathman: you must live in my time zone
<kkathman> I actually went to bed before 2am last evening :)
<kkathman> nalioth: Im in Texas, central time zone, US
<nalioth> kkathman: not another texan
<kkathman> Im the only one that I have discovered here I think :)
<kkathman> there may be more, but I just dont know :)
<nalioth> kkathman: did you find another one?
<kkathman> nope
<qos> is there a newer mldonkey than 2.5.28? during connecting it always says, my client is too old
<nalioth> !info mldonkey
<nalioth> qos: got a real pkg name?
<nalioth> !info mldonkey-server
<ubotu> mldonkey-server: (Door to the 'donkey' network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.5.28.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2307 kB, Installed size: 6108 kB
<qos> nalioth, what?
<nalioth> qos: looks like you'll have to compile a newer version
<qos> damn, i hoped only the install a newer package
<nalioth> qos: use checkinstall when you compile, you'll have a newer pkg
<qos> nalioth, i dont understand what u r trying to say ;)
<nalioth> qos: you'll need to visit the donkey homepage and get the latest source archive and compile it your self 
<qos> hmm, okay ... but what s about the one from adept? cant there be conflicts between them?
<mornfall> good lord
<mornfall> donkey
<mornfall> what the
<nalioth> qos: remove it before you compile your new pkg
<qos> hm, okay ...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell qos about checkinstall
<regeya> DIG IT!
<regeya> wrong channel.
<regeya> checkinstall == GREAT
<regeya> I used stow until I found out about checkinstall.
<zajacslv> hej jak zainstalowa gstreamer0.8-plugins
<zajacslv> co mam doda do sources.list
<nalioth> zajacslv: #ubuntu-pl  maybe?
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> nalioth: Do they come in packets of five?
<zajacslv> no
<nalioth> !sources
<zajacslv> i try apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<nalioth> stupid ubotu
<zajacslv> ackage gstreamer0.8-plugins is not available, 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zajacslv about easysource
<soundmaster80> hello all, why does administrator mode not work on control center when the correct password is given?
<zajacslv> KDE fails
<zajacslv> u must have permission to root in Xserver
<soundmaster80> anyone know?
<rikva> soundmaster80: it is a bug.
<rikva> soundmaster80: use "kdesu kcontrol" instead
<kkathman> KDE fails???
<kkathman> gee I always thought KDE was a pretty good student
<kkathman> howdy Blissex
<qos> nalioth, i am tring to compile mldonkey. but the ./configure script says there were no valid c++ compilers found!?
<paulproteus> qos: Have you installed build-essential and g++ ?
<nalioth> qos: install "build-essential"
<nalioth> qos: also install "checkinstall"
<somekool> anyone installed kde 3.5beta2 under knoppix or kubuntu ? 
<nalioth> somekool: there are lots of folks in and out of here running 3.5b2 
<qos> thx, i heared about it some time ago ... but i forgot it
<kkathman> somekool: I'd stay away fromt he beta2 right now
<kkathman> its got alot of probs
<kkathman> especially if you like your sound :)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> beta2 works fine
<raphink> once you downgrade arts and akregator
<eriksti> trying to install ccdoc here.. keep getting  error that I need ctf2xml2.. what should I download anyway? http://ccdoc.sourceforge.net/htdocs/downloads.htm
<ubuntu> guys i did manage to install apt with all it's dependencies, but apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gave me packages that wouldn't install....  so i really need myself to get read and write access on two partitions somehow
<nalioth> ubuntu: are you using non ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<ubuntu> nalioth: nope, but i have an history on the forum and here
<ubuntu> nalioth: the shortest way is reading this thread i think: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84936
<nalioth> ubuntu: i ask b/c x/k/ubuntu pkgs usually install w/o any trouble, unless you've used non official software in the past
<kkathman> ubuntu: you really need to set your respositories correctly
<kkathman> then do an apt-get update
<ubuntu> kkathman: i have a proper sources.list and done the apt-get update
<kkathman> having your repositories set to anything other than your current Ubuntu level is just sheer lunacy
<kkathman> are you sure??
<ubuntu> kkathman: yes i am sure, but it could have something todo with my problems as descriped in the forum
<nalioth> ubuntu: in a console, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<ubuntu> kkathman: i had to dpkg --force-depends --install some dependencies to get apt working again
<nalioth> ubuntu: then you really need to look at your software because you have used foreign software somewhere along the way
<kkathman> Ive never encountered someone that had a missing or broken apt-get 
<ubuntu> nalioth: done that too, same results
<nalioth> maybe in a script from the forums or something
<eriksti> trying to install ccdoc here..what should I download anyway? http://ccdoc.sourceforge.net/htdocs/downloads.htm
<kkathman> I think it might be time for a reinstall...probably much better than trying to "fix" what you have
<kkathman> eriksti: follow their instructions.. you'll probably need to download the source files and compile
<ubuntu> kkathman: i have the same thought, but i really really have to save my /home data (from linux partition) somehow
<sergio> hi
<sergio> Does anybody know how to use Kopete with a hotmail count?
<ubuntu> kkathman: and i can't find my data from the live-cd
<kkathman> ubuntu: then back it up to a CD and reinstall, or move it to another network resource
<kkathman> sergio: if you go to the microsoft hotmail resources they tell you how to set it up for Microsoft Outlook...should be similar to setting up in Kopete
<funkyHat> has anyone else had problems with AmaroK since upgrading to breezy?
<ubuntu> kkathman: i only have 1 dvd drive, it's about 35GB and i can't get the drive listed and/or reading access
<kkathman> ubuntu: it will be in /home/<your login name>
<^rob^> hi
<kkathman> ubuntu: If you are working off a live CD, you cant have much there in your "home"
<funkyHat> AmaroK breaks here doing anything related to the media library
<ubuntu> kkathman: no it isn't, my username is gone when booting the live-cd, the is an /home/ubuntu though
<ubuntu> kkathman: ah k
<^rob^> i have upgraded kde 3.4.2 to 3.4.3  - now I have a problem - toolbar icons and menu icons are not shown - any clue?
<kkathman> ubuntu: well somewhere along the way...you've introduced bad software and thats gonna get you
<ubuntu> kkathman: i know it's me who's the bad guy here, not kubuntu. :p   Is it possible to get access to my partitions from the live-cd? Because then i might be able to transfer the data with samba to my second pc right?
<nalioth> ubuntu: it is possible
<ubuntu> nalioth: i thank the gods.   How do i get this done?
<kkathman> yes, nalioth is correct if your system had some normal integrity...but Im not at all convinced that it does at this point..you can try though
<^rob^> does anybody has kde 3.4.3 installed?
<kkathman> ^rob^: yes everyone that has Breeze has 3.4.3
<nalioth> kkathman: the livecd has all the integrity ubuntu needs to samba his way out of this
<kkathman> oops Breezy
<LeeJunFan> ^rob^: yeah, all of us probably.
<kkathman> nalioth: thats warming i think :)
<ubuntu> nalioth: cause i only have a /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot
<^rob^> 1 - is breezy stable?  2 - can you tell me your libpng version?
* kkathman ^5s LeeJunFan  :)
<^rob^> libpng3 ?
<kkathman> ^rob^: yes
<^rob^> yes on 1 or 2 :)
<nalioth> ubuntu: nobody said it would be easy. but it is possible
<kkathman> ^rob^: any reason you havent done your update/dist-upgrade?
<LeeJunFan> ^rob^: heh, I've got 1 1.2 and 3 installed.
<^rob^> kkathman: i have hoary
<kkathman> well so did most of the people here
<^rob^> LeeJunFan: and breezy?
<LeeJunFan> ^rob^: yeah, breezy.
<kkathman> ^rob^: Breezy has been out for a while now :)
<^rob^> i have upgraded to latest kde stable - but icons does not appear.
<^rob^> kkathman: i have heared it is not so stable - what's the gimp version in breezy?
<LeeJunFan> ^rob^: have you tried creating a new user and logging in as a new user to rule out any problems with your old kde configs?
<^rob^> LeeJunFan: i have deleted some .kde dirs - 
<LeeJunFan> GIMP version 2.2.8
<kkathman> ^rob^: well suit yourself then...Ive been using it for quite a while
<^rob^> cache and etc.
<^rob^> LeeJunFan: ty
<^rob^> kkathman: i use most of quanta, gimp, svn, php4 apache2  and internet stuff 
<LeeJunFan> ^rob^: try mv your .kde to .kde-bak or something and see if kde starts up good for you.
<^rob^> LeeJunFan: i'll do that - ty - logout - brb
<^rob^> :)
<kkathman> ^rob^:  me too...quanta has a new release in Breezy, and I use xampp for my devel environment
<LeeJunFan> ^rob^: I use similar stuff, have a server running breezy with no problems too.
<^rob^> xampp ?
<ubuntu> nalioth: i got myself access to sda1 to read the data, but know i need write access to sda3 and that is a little hard for me
<kkathman> yah its a php-apache-mysql environment...sets it up automatically
<^rob^> ok - i'll upgrade if does not work :)
<^rob^> kkathman: ah - no need :) i do that manually :)
<^rob^> i am a php developer for long time - i know what i need :)
<^rob^> lol
<kkathman> ^rob^: yah me too...it was just simpler for me...but fact is...its stable
<^rob^> brb - re-logging -- (sounds like rebooting - but hey - i'm in linux)
<LeeJunFan> quanta and fish are nice :)
<kkathman> sigh...doesnt have respect for some smart-arses :)
<kkathman> lol
<ubuntu> naloith: do i have to give special parameters to the mount command to get PROPER write access?
<kkathman> why do people come in, ask for help, and when you give it to them, they tell challenge it?
<nalioth> ubuntu: you'll need to mount your sda3 read/write (hope it's not ntfs)
<^rob^> back
<^rob^> it helped moving .kde to old - remade the kde stuff
<sergio> another thing
<kkathman> nalioth: hehe
<^rob^> now icons are back :)
<ubuntu> nalioth: nope it's ext3, hehe :)
<sergio> does anybody use TI voyage 200 in kubuntu?
<^rob^> sergio - what's that?
<LeeJunFan> sounds like a calculator.
<^rob^> lol
<^rob^> ok - now i have to re-make my settings 
<^rob^> so breezy is stable
<sergio> It's a calculator for ingeneering
<sergio> but i have only find the program to connect to the computer for windows
<^rob^> is kaffeine a lil' bit more stable in breezy? - or crashes like in Hoary!
<sergio> 159174174
<sergio> or someone can tellme about a windows xp emulator?
<^rob^> sergio: i do
<^rob^> :)
<CookedGryphon> hey, i installed kubuntu-desktop from a ubuntu computer, and its gone all wrong, there is no theme so it looks ugly, none of the links work, none of the kde programs are in the kde menu, just the ones out of my old gnome configuration, i can't find settings etc, help!
<^rob^> use vmware 5
<^rob^> it's stable, faster than previous versions and works nice
<sergio> hey rob
<funkyHat> sergio, wine?
<sergio> can you tell me how i can use it?
<^rob^> shure
<^rob^> download the software from vmware.com
<^rob^> install it as superuser
<^rob^> you'll gonna need kernel libs to compile some libs
<LeeJunFan> ^rob^, sergio: well, you have to buy it.
<^rob^> that will be loaded on boot
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: "apt-get --fix-missing install kubuntu-desktop"
<^rob^> LeeJunFan: it's cheap - 
<sergio> to boy what?
<LeeJunFan> vmware
<sergio> to buy what?
<^rob^> LeeJunFan: you can find a keymaker - lol
<weasl77> I have been testng a kububtu live cd:  can I install from that (hoping) or do I need to download the 'normal' install cd?
<BlankC> there is free (gratis) version of vmware called vmware player on their site.
<^rob^> you can use it for 1 month
<LeeJunFan> BlankC: yeah, but it only operates on existing images, you can't install an OS with the player.
<^rob^> subscribe to theyre engine and they will send you a key
<nalioth> weasl77: you'll need the install cd
<^rob^> 1 month is enough to know if you-re gonna use or not this software.
<CookedGryphon> hey, i installed kubuntu-desktop from a ubuntu computer, and its gone all wrong, there is no theme so it looks ugly, none of the links work, none of the kde programs are in the kde menu, just the ones out of my old gnome configuration, i can't find settings etc, help!
<^rob^> vmware is faster than any other pc hardware emulator or win emulator
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: i answered your question above, have you tried it?
<^rob^> i use flash in vmware coz in wine works veeeery slow!
<^rob^> i mean flash MX 2004
<^rob^> not the plugin
<^rob^> :)
<^rob^> even photoshop cs
<CookedGryphon> nailoth, i tried reinstalling and it didn't work
<weasl77> nalioth: thanks,  better start now then!
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: say it slower.
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: that is not what i just posted
<CookedGryphon> also, nothign comes up in the control panel
<CookedGryphon> nailoth did you post it in this room? because for some reason it stopped respondign for a while, so i may have misssed it
<nalioth> CookedGryphon: "apt-get --fix-missing install kubuntu-desktop"
<indro> hi
<CookedGryphon> apt-get doesn't seem to be using my proxy, how do i set that?
<CookedGryphon> the dpkg one didn't work
<LeeJunFan> CookedGryphon: how did you install kubuntu-desktop if your apt-get isn't working?
<LeeJunFan> CookedGryphon: just curious that may be the cause of missing things.
<indro> anyone know how i can surf with konqueror keyboard only? (that i see a number on each link and only type the number to jump there)
<laszlok> indro: ctrl should activate those numbers
<twix> Bonjour
<indro> ah yes. thanks :)
<laszlok> indro: also you can hit ' and then type to search for text links
<indro> nice, thx ;)
<twix> Hello all
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap2  comments welcome
<twix> goodbye all :)
<nalioth> Riddell: pm?
<Riddell> nalioth: here is fine
<slow-motion_> bbl
<kkathman> Riddell: This looks really good :)
<kkathman> Riddell: this is 2 releases out yes?
<paulproteus> Riddell: I think your roadmap should include a fix to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18803 :)
<laszlok> Riddell: where would i submit a bug for systemsettings?
<Riddell> laszlok: bugs.kd.org
<Riddell> paulproteus: that will be fixed but it was broken by the doc team chaning he file, so not my fault :)
<Riddell> changing the file
<paulproteus> Riddell: Well, okay; can you tell me an IRC nick of someone on the doc team so I can get him on it? ;)
<paulproteus> It's really a pain to have all my users say, "What's this weird error when I open Firefox?  Does it mean Firefox won't work?".
<laszlok> paulproteus: #ubuntu-doc
<paulproteus> laszlok: Thanks. :)
<Riddell> paulproteus: wel it's my job to fix it, it's just their fault for changing their packaging and thinking it wouldn't effect anyone
<paulproteus> Riddell: Oh, okay. :)
<paulproteus> Riddell: I know you're surely busy, but it'd be great to have a fix for that soon.  Just stop having it dpkg-divert is the right solution, I think; having that index.html disappear is bad-bad-bad.
<paulproteus> If there were an index-kubuntu.html, then *that* should be index.html; but there's no such thing, sadly.
<`Nomad> I have an easy question.. Is there a key combination to lock a session?
<paulproteus> `Nomad: I don't know if there's a default one.  You should be able to go to Control Center and look at all the current keyboard shortcuts, though.
<Riddell> `Nomad: alt+f1, up, up, enter
<laszlok> `Nomad: ctrl-atl-L by default
<paulproteus> Riddell: Regarding roadmap, can we get KDE to treat GDM as fully-featured, and vice-versa?
<laszlok> but kde 3.5 doesnt let me unlock my desktop
<paulproteus> It's really dumb that you only get e.g. the "Shut down" option in KDE when using KDM, and vice versa.
<`Nomad> laszlok:  Thank  :)
<paulproteus> I don't mean "dumb" from a technical perspective, but from a usability perspective.
<Riddell> paulproteus: that's an upstream issue, I agree it needs done but I think freedesktop is the right place for it 
<`Nomad> have a good day guys
<Riddell> and I think it has been suggested there
<paulproteus> Riddell: Good enough, I guess.
<insanekane> Riddell: i have a working qt_immodule patch, and also have figured out what to change where in order for it to work in breezy ... any possibility of getting it into breezy-updates/dapper ? (btw, will it still be qt3.3.x in dapper, or qt4 ?) ?
<insanekane> Riddell: what to change where in qt source package
<frank23> Riddell: I missed your talk at Ubuntu day. I went out on Saturday night, and completely forgot about Ubuntu Love Day. Crap!
<Riddell> frank23: conference is still happening :)
<Riddell> although now it's a developers summit, writing specs all day long
<Riddell> hi insanekane, what does this patch do?
<bhna> why CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set in the kernel? is there a deb with preemtion enabled?
<insanekane> Riddell: it adds support for proper IMEs ...
<insanekane> Riddell: aka, allows easier/proper text input rather than via the too simple xkb
<insanekane> Riddell: its actually a simple patch, which TT will include in Qt4, but they dont provide it in 3.3 due to their bugfix only policy
<insanekane> Riddell: well, not simple patch ... but it is easily applied
<paulproteus> insanekane: TT?
<Riddell> insanekane: sounds cool, but I still don't quite understand it, what is "immodule" and what is wrong with xkb and what does this atch do to fix it?
<insanekane> Riddell: GNOME/GTK has a similiar thing, in the context menu of text boxes
<insanekane> paulproteus: TrollTech
<Riddell> insanekane: dapper will have KDE 3 which is Qt 3
<bhna> why CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set in the kernel? is there a deb with preemtion enabled?
<paulproteus> insanekane: Gotcha.
<Riddell> bhna: #ubuntu-kernel maybe?
<insanekane> Riddell: XKB is too simplistic ... it allows only one character per key to be defined and also limited use of the compose key .... IMEs allow very complex input methods, using which text can be created contextually
<Riddell> IMEs?
<insanekane> Riddell: would you have time to read webpages, or would you rather have me explain it ? :)
<Riddell> how does this relate to e.g. scim?
<insanekane> Riddell: IME = Input Method Editor (its better to understand that as Input Method Engine than Editor though)
<Riddell> insanekane: if it can be explained in some sentences here is good, otherwise point me at resources
* paulproteus always thought of them as "Input MEthod"
<insanekane> Riddell: scim is one IME framework, IIIMF is another, so is UIM
<bhna> Riddell: thanks
<insanekane> Riddell: the problem is, with XIM, stuff is very crasy
<Riddell> insanekane: but it's not my area of expertese so it may be a good idea to send it to kde-devel and propose it for qt-copy
<Riddell> XIM?
<Riddell> too many acronyms
<insanekane> Riddell: hmm, nevermind then ... other distros already have it afaict (Suse for one i believe) ... anyway it will appear in Qt4
<insanekane> Riddell: XIM = X Input Method
<Riddell> insanekane: well if other distros have it we defniatly should :)
<insanekane> Riddell: i plan to include it my derivation of Kubuntu, just thought I should also help to get it into kubuntu
<frank23> how can I add another user being able to run a program on my X session?
<Riddell> frank23: man xhost
<Riddell> xhost + to disable all access control
<Riddell> insanekane: I'm definatl interested
<Riddell> insanekane: can you send me the patch?
<frank23> Riddell: If I disable all access control, could unknown remote users, run programs?
<insanekane> Riddell: well, its not just a patch, the main patch is for thw qt source tree ... then there are some (small) changes to one .install file under debian, and also you have to run a script before configure (somewhere in debian/rules i guess)
<insanekane> Riddell: ive made the main patch into a dpatch suitable for the debian/patches directory
<insanekane> Riddell: note though, that IME is also extremely useful for Indic scripts as well -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Input_Method_Editor 
<insanekane> Riddell: i will put the patch on  server (1.1 MB) along with a list of changes that need to be applied to the debian/* files
<Riddell> frank23: no, but they could display them on your computer if you arn't behind NAT/firewall
<insanekane> Riddell: also, are you interested in a (PyQt based) character selector better than the KDE one ?
<frank23> Riddell: so they can display, but not run... ok
<Riddell> insanekane: character selector?
<insanekane> Riddell: KCharSelect
<insanekane> Riddell: K->Utilities->Character Selector
<Riddell> insanekane: Simon of  Guidance was talking about a better keyboard selector based on something like that (in python)
<Riddell> insanekane: #kubuntu-devel is good for development stuff by the way
<insanekane> Riddell: yes, i used to visit #kubuntu-devel ... but it was always silent :/
<insanekane> Riddell: does he have any notes on his potential "keyboard selector" ?
<Riddell> insanekane: I don'tthink he has any notes yet, it's just an idea
<Riddell> insanekane: Sime on #kubuntu-devel
<slow-motion> re
<Foodcoman> Afternoon!   =)
<kkathman> hi there Foodcoman  :)
<hussam> does konqueor 3.5 pass acid2 test?
<ICXCNIKA> I am thinking of taking the plunge and switching to Kubuntu.
<hussam> ICXCNIKA: from what distribution?
<ICXCNIKA> Oh. I'm a Windows User.
<ICXCNIKA> Though I have had some experience playing about with KDE on Knoppix.
<ICXCNIKA> My only concern is getting my Dell Truemobile 1300 WLAN Card to work.
<ICXCNIKA> That's about it.
<paulproteus> ICXCNIKA: That's a card that runs a Broadcom chipset.
<paulproteus> ICXCNIKA: It works fine if you install ndiswrapper...
<paulproteus> ...but there's a magic incantation you must know about beforehand:
<kkathman> lol
<paulproteus> "I also had to change RadioState 0 to RadioState 1 in all of the *.conf files in the /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5a directory."
<paulproteus> ICXCNIKA: Mentioned on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=277600
<paulproteus> ICXCNIKA: Save that URL.  You'll desperately want it.
<paulproteus> ICXCNIKA: Outside of that, Kubuntu will do you fine, I imagine.
<ICXCNIKA> Ok.
<ICXCNIKA> Well, I guess I'll make the switch then. No need to have XP around on this laptop I guess.
<Foodcoman> Missed the call out kkathman!  Greetz
<kkathman> np Foodcoman :)
<Foodcoman> Got sidetracked trying to get rsynch and with ssh to operate from work to home.
<hussam> I noticed a lot of security fixes and updates for firefox come out often. this isn't the case for konqueror. Is konqueror just more secure than firefox?
<buz> likely it's LESS people debugging it
<Toxix> hello
<Toxix> how i can mount ext3 partition??
<kings> hi
<paulproteus> Toxix: Use the "mount" command.
<LinuxGaspesie> Parlez-vous franais ?
<tvo> #kubuntu-fr
<rikva> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<LinuxGaspesie> tank's tvo 
<dragonkh> is there a way to format my hard drive from linux to work under windows?
<paulproteus> dragonkh: mkfs.vfat, iirc
<dragonkh> paulproteus: got it thanks :)
<kkathman> greetings tvo :)
<tvo> hi kkathman ;)
<C0r3Dump> hello all
<C0r3Dump> one question, maybe a estupid one ... vmware img are OS independent ??
<C0r3Dump> I mean, a vmware img created in on OS could be used in a different OS (using vmware of coourse)
<C0r3Dump> example, img created in a windows, could be used in a linux 
* somekool is looking for fresh KDE packages of beta2 for knoppix 
<somekool> i tried to installed kubutu's binary package on knoppix, but it does not seems to work.
<Riddell> somekool: this is a kubuntu channel, not a knoppix channel
<somekool> true that
<Riddell> chances are kubuntu isn't binary compatible with knoppix
<somekool> why ? they are both debian no ? 
<Geuis> hola, can someone try to help me with a new install that keeps hanging?
<lubomir> C0r3Dump: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_move_share.html
<Geuis> keeps getting stuck at Checking battery state
<somekool> what type of debian is kubuntu running ? stable ? testing ? or unstable ?
<buz> somekool: based on a about 6 month old unstable
<tvo> somekool: it's a different repository, so neither stable, testing or unstable
<Geuis> so kde isnt loading, but if I move the mouse around it wakes the screen after it blacks out from inactivity
<somekool> so its a fork ? kubuntu will have a totally different evolution ? 
<somekool> what make it NOT binary compatible ? 
<kkathman> somekool: if you want something for knoppix, you might try a knoppix channel..thanks :)
<laszlok> somekool: its a partial fork cause we sync up and then re-fork every 6 months
<tvo> somekool: it's sometimes not binary compatible because we might have other (newer) versions of important libraries
<tvo> somekool: that's certainly so for sarge and etch
<tvo> ow well, I mean older actually
<somekool> laszlok ok
<somekool> tvo 
<somekool> ok thank you 
<deacon> Greetings all
<deacon> I seem to have a minor problem.  I just finished installing Breezy, and ran the safe update.  I also added the Nvidia drivers.  Yet I only seem to be able to run at a 60hz refresh rate.
<deacon> is there any way to raise the refresh rate?
<paulproteus> deacon: Try doing alt-F2 and running krandrtray
<paulproteus> It'll be like QuickRes; you should be able to select various refresh rates easily.
<deacon> ok, just did that.  I still only have 60 hz to pick from.
<deacon> will I have to manually edit my xorg.conf file?
<deacon> or is there a tool with the nvidia drivers to fix the rate?
<paulproteus> deacon: Does your xorg.conf specify HorizSync and VertRefresh?
<deacon> yes
<paulproteus> deacon: If so, comment them out; they're untrustworthy.
<deacon> Oh. ok
<paulproteus> Then restart KDM (or GDM if you swing that way).
<paulproteus> Then krandrtray should do you fine.
<deacon> lemme try that, and I'll get back to you
<deacon> I'm back.  Commenting out the Horizontal and vertical refresh rates did the trick.
<deacon> My Eyballs thank you
<deacon> err, eyeballs
<paulproteus> deacon: Glad to hear it.
<paulproteus> One of the crusades I'm willing to fight is that against low CRT refresh rates.
<paulproteus> Channel: Let this be a lesson to all of you!
<deacon> Must save the eyes!
<paulproteus> Hard-coding refresh rates is bad-bad-bad!
<paulproteus> X is smarter than you are!
<deacon> lol
<deacon> Ok, next question
<paulproteus> deacon: /me worries this'll be harder
<deacon> Why is it that on some system settings apps it asks to switch to "administrator Mode"  then asks for my password, then does nothing?
<deacon> it does not switch, I get sent back to the "all settings greyed out" gui.
<kkathman> there is a bug there
<deacon> ok, ,so known issue?
<kkathman> yes
<deacon> darn.  I don't know enough about Linux yet to be able to get by without all the gui apps.
<beto_bsb> Hello everybody, I have kubuntu hoary installed on my pc, now I need to upgrade it to breeze... is there a guide or how-to on the net, that really works?
<deacon> or at least most of them
<deacon> Ooo.. Beto, that was one of my questions too.
<beto_bsb> deacon, I have upgrade my laptop, but it's a mess... 
<deacon> me too beto.
<Geuis> my new installation doesnt load kde
<Geuis> just goes right to the cli
<beto_bsb> I'm using vmware to test, but the virtual machines didn't work ok after the upgrade...
<deacon> I actually lost TCP/IP routing function on my Hoary setup.  I have no idea how either.
<paulproteus> Riddell: A fix for http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18803 is submitted as a patch.  Just waiting for you. :)
<paulproteus> deacon, beto_bsb: How are you upgrading?
<paulproteus> You should be able to just replace hoary with breezy in sources.list.
<deacon> paulproteus, I haven't yet, was wondering how to go about it
<paulproteus> deacon: The recommended strategy is:
<paulproteus> 1. Replace "hoary" with "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<paulproteus> 2. sudo aptitude update
<beto_bsb> on the laptop I added the breeze cdrom and "apt-get dist-upgrade", but it lost lots of programs installed...
<paulproteus> 3. sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<paulproteus> 4. sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<paulproteus> beto_bsb: It's preferred that you do the upgrade using a network mirror rather than a CD, because some programs may have moved on or off the CDs.
<beto_bsb> what's the difference between "apt-get" and aptitude?
<paulproteus> aptitude is a teensy bit smarter about upgrading.
<paulproteus> Plus, aptitude remembers dependencies.
<deacon> What if I cannot connect to anything on my Hoary box?
<paulproteus> deacon: If the only programs you have installed are the ones from the Hoary CD, you should be fine with the CD method.
<beto_bsb> paulproteus, i know, i'm upgrading the laptop right now with the files of the repositories...
<deacon> paulproteus,  Unfortunately, I have done quite a few updates.  The Hoary box started out ast Ubuntu, and was changed to Kubuntu.  I also have some outside .debs in there.
<paulproteus> It's the foreign debs that I'm not sure about.
<deacon> also, I still need to fix my connectivity issues with that machine
<paulproteus> You should be able to get by if you add both the Ubuntu Breezy CD-ROM + the Kubuntu Breezy CD-ROM.
<paulproteus> deacon: Fix connectivity and life will be easier. :)
<deacon> Indeed.  If only I could figure out why my Wifi setup won't route AT ALL
<paulproteus> deacon: What card?
<paulproteus> ndiswrapper?
<deacon> Atheros Card.It was setup for a static IP.  I changed it to a Dynamic Ip to try and connect to another AP.  Now I can't get t ro route with the static, or pull and IP with DHCP.
<paulproteus> deacon: Do you have any wired interfaces?
<deacon> yes
<paulproteus> deacon: If so, disable them while you test the wifi card.
<beto_bsb> paulproteus: I'll try to upgrade as you said... thanks for the help. deacon, if it work, I'll tell you... :)    Thanks guys!
<deacon> haven't tried those yet
<paulproteus> deacon: e.g. ifconfig eth0 down
<deacon> right.  I can do that.  my Atheros card is actually ath0
<deacon> ifconfig ath0 down, ifconfig ath0 up.
<deacon> npthing happens other than the interface going down and up.  I can pull the signal and connect to the AP, I just can't pull an IP, or route using a static IP.
<deacon> If I reoot into windows, it works just fine
<deacon> it pulls a DHCP IP and I can surf
<paulproteus> deacon: Do ifconfig eth0 down to make sure eth0 isn't interfering.
<deacon> Hmm... ok.  I'll try that
<deacon> ok, booting now.  BTW, I'm using the kernel 2.6.10-5-7-k7-smp, in case that matters.
<deacon> this will take a while.  The networking stuff takes forever.
<smykes> I can't connect to an SMB share running on Windows 2000 :/
<deacon> ok.  I'm up, I tried it, and no joy.  Still can't pull an IP from my DHCP
<paulproteus> deacon: Huh.  Do you have WEP / is it configured to use WEP?
<paulproteus> Or WPA, if you use that?
<paulproteus> Also, you might find the drivers are better in Breezy anyway.
<deacon> yep,  I have wep, and I do have the correct key.  I even reset the key on the AP to make sure I was using the correct one.
<deacon> One thing I don't understand.  What is the difference between an Open and a restricted key?  My AP doesn't use that terminology.  
<paulproteus> Basically, every key is "open".
<deacon> Then why have the two settings??
<deacon> Or is restricted like WPA?
<deacon> Hmm.. lemme try with no key.  I have remote access to the AP, I'm in it now....
<deacon> ok.  Encryption is off on the AP and in Hoary.  IP still show unavailable
<jonkol> join
<deacon> Now, ,I am running DHCP on my Linux-based Smoothwall firewall.  When I check the DHCP ;ogs, ,I am getting a series of DHCP discovers and offer from my wireless NIC.
<alessio> ciao a tutti
<deacon> But my desktop (which I am on now)  shows a full and complete DORA process.
<alessio> una domanda semplice...come installo bittorrent per kde?
<alessio> o meglio qual' il nome del pacchetto?
<alessio> what is the name of bittorrent package for kde?
<buz> ktorrent
<alessio> thank you
<fatbrain> anyone using elinks?
<deacon> Is there a file somewhere in a Hoary setup that i can delete to sort of "reset"  the Network setup?
<joseph> Hello.
<joseph> Can anyone help me installing Taskbar V2?
<joseph> For debian?
<strike4ce> k
<Spudchat> i have firestarter running on this machine configured to share my wireless interent connection with the wired nic and the computer that im sharing the connection with is able to ping all local hosts but cannot access outside hosts
<Spudchat> any ideas?
<strike4ce> kkathman: I finally did it!
<joseph> Oh hey again kkathman. :)
<strike4ce> its all installed correctly
<joseph> Can you help me?
<joseph> Strike, congratulations. ;)
<strike4ce> kkathman: screen looks great!
<strike4ce> Anyone here have ATI Graphics?
<strike4ce> joseph: Thanks
<strike4ce> I have a great howto that will get it going, if anyone needs?
<joseph> Hey Strike.
<joseph> Do you know much about linux?
<strike4ce> joseph: Yes
<joseph> Strike, Can you help me with this problem I'm having?
<strike4ce> Not a whole lot.  what yea need?
<strike4ce> joseph: hopefully
<joseph> OK.
<joseph> So.
<joseph> I just downloaded Taskbar V2.
<joseph> Now, when I open it it says something.
<strike4ce> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<strike4ce> joseph: can you copy the message?
<joseph> It automatically opens when I download it and I can't save it, it says this - 
<PupenoL> What do I need to install to get Python highlighting on Emacs ?
<strike4ce> joseph: use that link to paste the message and then copy and paste the link here
<joseph> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3990
<joseph> Sorry it took so long.
<joseph> Had to do some other stuff to get it and stuff.
<joseph> o.O
<joseph> Also included is a screenshot
<deacon> Gah!  I don't get it.  I deactivated my ath0, and activated my eth0.  I connected a Cat5 to my Ethernet port, and nothing.  Until I statically assigned my DNS.  THEN I was able to pull an IP!  I don't get it!  this makes no sense!
<ICXCNIKA> I now have Kubuntu!
<joseph> Be you busy?
<strike4ce> joseph: np
<strike4ce> joseph: what was the filename?
<joseph> strike4ce, ?
<joseph> Hold on.
<joseph> mtaskbar-0.7_0.7-1_i386.deb
<strike4ce> joseph: just put it in here
<strike4ce> joseph: where did you get that?
<joseph> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=25615
<strike4ce> joseph: uninstall the it
<joseph> What?
<strike4ce> joseph: lol, sorry uninstall the program
<joseph> I never installed it. o.O
<joseph> It won't let me.
<strike4ce> joseph: do you have adept
<joseph> Remember? It says its corrupt.
<joseph> Yes.
<strike4ce> open adept and type in the name
<strike4ce> joseph: is it there?
<joseph> ?
<joseph> I don't think so.
<joseph> I've tried searching.
<strike4ce> joseph: you have in adept?
<joseph> ?
<joseph> What?
<joseph> I can't understand you.
<joseph> o.O
<strike4ce> joseph: did you open adept package manager?
<joseph> Yes.
<joseph> I searched too.
<strike4ce> ok type the name of the program  mstaskbar
<strike4ce> joseph: oops taskbar v
<joseph> Nope.
<joseph> It doesn't work.
<strike4ce> go to terminal and do remove command
<strike4ce> gtg
<strike4ce> sorry
<stratovarius> huys what is the command line to install java?
<stratovarius> sudo apt-get instal ....
<ICXCNIKA> I need to figure out how to get my Dell TrueMobile WLan to work. The url that someone gave me earlier isn't any good.
<stratovarius> no one can help me?that is a very simple question
<joseph> Can someone help me install Taskbar V2?
<apokryphos> joseph: which part are you having a problem with?
<joseph> OK.
<joseph> Hold on. :)
<joseph> Wait.
<joseph> Do you know how I can access the history in Konqueror?
<stratovarius> what is the command line to install java?
<joseph> Sorry I'm still a linux newbie.
<joseph> stratovarius, which part are you at?
<Geuis> if I want to install a program thats not in the package manager, what would I do?
<apokryphos> joseph: wget http://plaza.ufl.edu/rheck/mtaskbar-0.7_0.7-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i mtask*.deb
<joseph> Geuis, apt-get miht work, I'm not sure. o.O
<apokryphos> !tell stratovarius about javadebs
<apokryphos> stratovarius: once you grab the one you want, then sudo dpkg -i somepack.deb
<joseph> Oh wow.
<joseph> Thanks d00d.
<joseph> nice!
<stratovarius> apok cant I install java with apt-get?
<joseph> OK.
<apokryphos> stratovarius: if you're on breezy, you can get blackdown java from multiverse; but, sunjava is not in any of the ubuntu repositories.
<joseph> NOW its saying this: The Taskbar V2 applet could not be loaded. Please check your installation.
<apokryphos> joseph: where does it say that?
<joseph> When I right click on the bar at the bottom.
<joseph> And go to: add to panel --> applet --> Taskbar V2
<apokryphos> right
<apokryphos> hm, you might have to compile
<joseph> Alright.
<apokryphos> joseph: first remove the currently installed one:  sudo dpkg -r mtask*.deb
<joseph> OK, its not working. o.O
<apokryphos> joseph: what isn't? It didn't remove it?
<joseph> I don't think so.
<joseph> Hold on.
<apokryphos> joseph: what's the terminal output?
<joseph> Paste?
<apokryphos> ok, I've gotta go, but here's what to do from now:
<joseph> its not big, I promise.
<apokryphos> if it's not big, then go for it
<joseph> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<apokryphos> :/
<ICXCNIKA> Can anyone help me with ndiswrapper?
<apokryphos> joseph: sudo apt-get build-dep kate && wget http://www.uni-weimar.de/~wolff3/kdelook/mtaskbar-0.7.tar.bz2 && cd cd mtaskbar-0.7/ && ./configure --prefix=/usr && make && sudo make install
<apokryphos> hopefully that should do it fine for you; gotta go now. If you have problems I'll try to help when I'm back
<joseph> OK.
<joseph> Thanks!
<ICXCNIKA> hm
<Geuis> can I make my desktop change based on the time?
<kevman> Grr. What is kubuntu's default kernel for x86?
<joseph> WTF?
<ICXCNIKA> I guess not.
<joseph> It still doesn't work. o.O
<joseph> I don't know what went wrong.
<joseph> My system must be majorly fucked p.
<joseph> *up.
<_oliver> hello
<paulproteus> ICXCNIKA: What's the problem?
<paulproteus> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<paulproteus> ICXCNIKA: Install the module-assistant package.  Then do:
<paulproteus> module-assistant install ndiswrapper
<joseph> Oh, I see.
<joseph> I did the debian instead of the .tar.bz2, must not've seen it. o.O
<ICXCNIKA> Um. Okay.
<ICXCNIKA> It's not even taking me there.
<calcmandan|breez> i''m looking for the xconfig file so i can back it up before enabling my ATI driver.  Anyone know the exact name of the file?
<calcmandan|breez> just read the FAQ
<calcmandan|breez> would it be xf86config?
<rumburak> hello guys ;]  someone using Yakuake here ?
<rumburak> please pm me, if ur using Yakuake ;] 
<propagandhi> i am
<propagandhi> using yakuake
<propagandhi> but if I dont PM on first dates
<rumburak> okay, i donno how i can make some configuration with Yakuake
<rumburak> i want change size of windows.. etc..
<propagandhi> you want to change the size of the yakuake window
<rumburak> yes
<propagandhi> theres a little down arrow in the bottom right corner, it allows you to do that
<rumburak> nice, i dont see that arrow
<propagandhi> you see where the scrollbar is 
<propagandhi> below the scrollbar is an X a down arrow and a +
<_sergio_> Hi does anybody know how to use voyage 200 in kubuntu?
<rumburak> propagandhi: i have it now..
<_sergio_> Hi does anybody know how to use voyage 200 in kubuntu?
<manveru_> what is voyage 200?
<_sergio_> voyage 200 it's a calculator for ingeneering studies
<_sergio_> that works only on windows
<rumburak> propagandhi: good, i have resized it now and now i want to hide text > KDE Terminal Emulator at bottom of windows, can i do it ?
<rumburak> propagandhi: window*
<propagandhi> rumburak, in the right configuration file or graphic I'm sure you could
<propagandhi> rumburak - for me it'll be in /usr/share/apps/yakuake/default/title
<rumburak> propagandhi: im trying to find some info about this configuration around web, but without succes
<propagandhi> rumburak - for me it'll be in /usr/share/apps/yakuake/default/ I mean
<rumburak> propagandhi: ok i take a look
<propagandhi> rumburak: in the title.skin file you can specify the terminal title bar text
<rumburak> propagandhi: text i can change now, but can i erase that bar ?
<propagandhi> I'd say to 'erase' the bar you need to modify the image, perhaps you could just make it transparent, or reduce its size 
<rumburak> propagandhi: size is still same, im trying to change X and Y to smaller numbers
<propagandhi> rumburak: the size of what is still the same
<rumburak> propagandhi: size of bar which is at bottom, icon with arrow is on it
<propagandhi> rumburak: have you edited the bars image
<rumburak> propagandhi: no no
<propagandhi> rumburak: you need to edit the images, otherwise the size wont change because the image will stretch as required
<rumburak> propagandhi: it sounds logicaly
<propagandhi> rumburak: thats good
<rumburak> propagandhi: i try to resize... images
<rumburak> propagandhi: but, see u some skins around web ? on homepage is nothing ;[
<ICXCNIKA> Maybe I need to download xmms.
<ICXCNIKA> Mp3s are just not playing.
<rumburak> have u codecs ?
<propagandhi> rumburak: i dont know of any skins, I like the default, but its not hard to modify the image
<rumburak> propagandhi: i found images which i want resize. but i must make backup ;] 
<ICXCNIKA> I am not sure. That is what I am trying to get.
<allee> Hi
<ICXCNIKA> Though I don't know how to use Konsole very well.
<ICXCNIKA> Can I get them through Terminal?
<allee> Anyone a AVM B1 PCMCIA isdn card?  Mine stopped working after hoary->breezy dist-upgrade (can't get IRQ 11)
<rumburak> ICXCNIKA: search > easykubuntu that adds useful features to ur kubuntu in few clicks.. no console
<ICXCNIKA> ok
<rumburak> ICXCNIKA: np
<rumburak> propagandhi: okay thank u for good help, i now know how do that i want.. thx again
<ICXCNIKA> I found one, but it is all in French.
<propagandhi> rumburak: no problems
<Christophe971> omfg
<rumburak> ICXCNIKA: http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/ here is what u want
<rumburak> ICXCNIKA: scrool down a little, there is english version
<ICXCNIKA> Thanks!
<fatbrain> When I type cmdName it gets executed, but when I do sudo cmdName it sais it can't be found... Why?
<ICXCNIKA> I opened it but it gave me an error.
<ICXCNIKA> It says the utility ar is not in your PATH
<rumburak> ICXCNIKA: right click on archive and there is install somewhere.. after taht u find icon in System via K menu
<olwin> INSTALLATION : right click on the file --> kubuntu package menu --> Install Package 
<olwin>  to launch Easy Kubuntu : Kde Menu --> System --> Easy Kubuntu 
<olwin> ICXCNIKA: download this version : http://olwin.free.fr/easykubuntu-0.6.deb 
<mpmc> I need a good PHP editor for KDE (Not Quanta)
<kkathman> Quanta is the best Ive found mpmc :)
<kkathman> and I program for a living
<mpmc> kkathman: I want something PHP only, If you know what I mean.
<kkathman> mpmc In the way of open source, its the best.  You can certainly get Zend's Studio or the other commerical products
<kkathman> mpmc but Quanta can handle anything, includes previews, has its own debugger
<kkathman> I dont know what else you'd want
<mpmc> I've gone with Screem...
<mpmc> anything like it for KDE?
<kkathman> thats just an HTML XML editor :)
<kkathman> holy cow Quanta is like 100x the product
<kkathman> and its KDE
<kkathman> but its up to you I suppose
<kkathman> in any case, gnome products can be run under KDE as long as you install the gnome components
<ICXCNIKA> Man, Gstreamer is taking a long time to dl.
<joseph> Can anyone help me install Taskbar V2?
<joseph> Help me uninstall it first. :)
<joseph> :(
<kkathman> how did you install it in the first place joseph?
<joseph> Umm..
<joseph> Debian file.
<joseph> Surce.
<joseph> *Source.
<joseph> Neither worked, I'm going to try and uninstall it then reinstall it with the source file.
<kkathman> you compiled, did a ./configure, make and make install?
<joseph> Yep.
<joseph> I think it came out with a couple errors at the end, but I don't remember them though.
<kkathman> ok you can go back to that directory where your files are, and do a sudo make uninstall
<joseph> Alright.
<joseph> I'm done.
<kkathman> there ya go
<joseph> ?
<joseph> o.O
<kkathman> ?
<joseph> [17:49]  <kkathman> there ya go
<joseph> Were you talking to someone else?
<kkathman> no to you
<kkathman> you wanted to uninstall it..and its uninstalled
<joseph> OH.
<joseph> Yeah.
<joseph> Sorry. xD
<joseph> If I get any errors, I'll tell you.
<joseph> Oh and HEY AGAIN! :)
<kkathman> okie dokie :)
<joseph> Are you like ALWAYS in here? :P
<kkathman> hmm..not always...cuz I do have a real job 
<kkathman> hehe
<joseph> Lol. :)
<kkathman> but I try to be here a lot
<kkathman> if I can help
<joseph> I have school, but I'm usually in here with a problem because I am a linux nub.
<kkathman> thats ok...everyone is a newbie at one time
<joseph> So it seems.
<kkathman> 'sok
<nicholaspaul> a nice 'quieter' channel! I'm having trouble with the OSX finder seizing when i click on networks/Ubuntu, when other machines on the network are ok. Anyone know of differences between hoary and breezy in the smb.conf??
<joseph> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3994
<joseph> Help! :(
<joseph> This always happens when I do this. :(
<joseph> When I always make I mean.
<joseph> And errors in make install too, probably because there were errors in make
<kkathman> be sure joseph to run make install at the root level...ie. sudo make install
<joseph> wh00ps
<joseph> Same thing with make?
<kkathman> I dont think so..but funny, I get those same errors with my last compile I did.
<joseph> Interesting..
<joseph> Nope, still errors. :(
<joseph> Dangit.
<joseph> So you can't help me then?
<kkathman> Im not a developer or a person that compiles all that often...I'd like to know the answer too :)
<joseph> Alright. ;)
<propagandhi> joseph: are you using the --prefix
<kairu0> hey all
<kkathman> hi kairu0 :)
#kubuntu 2005-11-08
<kairu0> i'd like to watch realplayer files in mplayer. is it possible?
<kairu0> hey kkathman 
<kkathman> hmm... Im not sure, but dont think so
<kairu0> so i _need_ the official realplayer clien?
<kairu0> t?
<kkathman> something about the RM codec thats not available in Linux...but that might have changed in breezy
<kkathman> is there one?
<kairu0> i dont know
<joseph> propagandhi
<joseph> What?
<joseph> o.O
<joseph> --prefix?
<kkathman> kairu0: do you do much compiling?
<kairu0> kkathman, nope why?
<kkathman> just looking for someone that does
<kairu0> i only compile when i run out of options hehe
<kairu0> brb
<joseph> This sucks. :(
<joseph> I can't install anything! >: (
<kkathman> what do you mean..."anything"
<joseph> Mmm.. whenever I try to install anything manually, it screws up!
<joseph> But if I do it in Adept it works fine.
<joseph> o.O
<kkathman> joseph: you mean through apt-get ?
<joseph> No, Adept..
<joseph> I use Adept, not apt-get. o.O
<jrattner1> Anyone got any idea how to configure amarok and gstreamer
<kkathman> joseph: you mentioned that you cant do something "manually"...what do you mean
<joseph> ./configure, make, make install
<kkathman> ohh you mean from source
<kkathman> that happens...sometimes you have to chase down dependencies
<joseph> o.O
<joseph> How do I do that?
<kkathman> you might try running sudo apt-get build-dep <pkg>  on what you are trying to install, and see if you have all the dependencies
<kkathman> but that will only work if that package is somewhere in the repos
<joseph> Well.
<joseph> I went to the apt-get thingy.
<joseph> Website, unofficial repository site or w/e.
<joseph> apt-get.org
<kkathman> ok what package are you trying to install right now?
<joseph> AND, I found a repository, and it has mtaskbar on it,b ut when I try to install it it comes up with an error. :(
<joseph> mtaskbar v2.
<joseph> err.. taskbar v2.
<kkathman> yeah its not in the repos anywhere
<kkathman> you might go back to the forum or web site and see if you can contact the autho
<kkathman> author
<joseph> o.O
<joseph> :(
<kkathman> Looks around for Tm_T  :)
<joseph> wh00ps
<joseph> i think i found the problem. o.O
<joseph> i was doing it wron.g
<joseph> im not sure though.
<joseph> hold on.
<joseph> NOW we are going to start compiling.
<joseph> yay, i think it worked for make.
<joseph> YES!
<joseph> OMG!
<joseph> IT WORKS!
<kkathman> what did you end up doing joseph?
<kkathman> cuz it might work on mine too :)
<kkathman> hey seezer :)
<seezer> hi kkathman :)
<seezer> but time for a movie and bed now, cu tomorrow
<kkathman> okie doke
<kkathman> enjoy
<seezer> hope so :) good night
<Smonkey> I have a (possibly stupid) question.
<jubei> i've been told upgrading to breezy is not reccomended using the method stated here http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/krelease-notes/C/kreleasenotes.html can you upgrade using the install discs?
<kairu0> anyone else got segmentation faults from realplayer 10?
<ljl> don't you all think direct interaction between the user and the applications is currently a big mess in KDE and most other GUIs too? i mean, the tray, the docking applets, the flashing taskbar, the dialogs, the on-screen-displays... how applications choose to interact with the users basically seems a random choice; sometimes the user can configure the behavior, but that's random too
<apokryphos> jubei: that method is perfectly fine
<apokryphos> jubei: just make sure you have kubuntu-desktop before you change your sources
<jubei> ok, the "failsafe" mode they mention is that the kernel option when i boot ubuntu or something else?
<apokryphos> jubei: nope; from the login screen you can select Session -> Failsafe terminal
<apokryphos> ljl: that's why the appeal and plasma projects were launched :)
<jubei> do i edit /etc/apt/sources.list in normal mode then do the upgrade in failsafe mode?
<apokryphos> jubei: personally I wouldn't care about going into failsafe at all; just save your stuff
<jubei> you mean backup important files?
<apokryphos> no, I wouldn't backup anything
<ubuntu> anybody use the kubuntu live cd?
<ubuntu> i can't get amarok to wokr
<ubuntu> work
<apokryphos> jubei: as in, close any open word docs etc
<apokryphos> ubuntu: what's the error?
<ljl>  is it? i'm going to have a look at those. my opinion is that the currect methods of interaction should, basically, all be kept, but the which-is-which should be rationalized
<ubuntu> gstreamer says it can't play mp3s
<kkathman> apokryphos: could I please enlist your help on a compile issue?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: yes, it has to be like that
<kkathman> at your leisure of course :)
<apokryphos> ubuntu: mp3 codecs are propietary software -- can't come on kubuntu live CD
<apokryphos> kkathman: sure; what is it?
<ubuntu> but when I check adept it says that they are all installed...
<kkathman> I keep getting the same errors no matter what I do to compile something (make)
<ubuntu> the kde media back
<apokryphos> ubuntu: to play mp3s from there you'd have to install gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<ubuntu> *pack
<hippie> why open adept for konsole this look is very diferent ?
<jubei> kynaptic shows i have kubuntu-desktop but not the latest version, is that ok
<jubei> ?
<apokryphos> kkathman: could you pastebin the output?
<ubuntu> I got xmms to work
<ubuntu> somehow
<ubuntu> without installing anything
<apokryphos> jubei: just fine
<ubuntu> so the codecs are there somewhere
<apokryphos> ubuntu: yes
<kkathman> apokryphos: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/415471
<apokryphos> ubuntu: well, no; it doesn't use the same engine I don't think
<ubuntu> oh
<jubei> will the upgrade update my kernel? This is the main reason i want to update
<apokryphos> kkathman: you should generally always paste make errors with the last line that compiles correctly
<apokryphos> jubei: yes
<apokryphos> jubei: Breezy is far superior though; you should definitely ahve it
<kkathman> apokryphos: ok one sec
<jubei> kool
<ubuntu> apokyphos: it says I already have gstreamer0.8 installed
<Tatsuya> hey anyone know how i can get gaim in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg -- install them and then you can play mp3s in amaroK
<apokryphos> Tatsuya: breezy?
<jubei> this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=73767 suggests to do an sudo apt-get update first is this nessesary?
<Tatsuya> yea breezy
<kkathman> apokryphos: I guess Im too unfamiliar to know which line DID compile correctly :)
<ljl> apo: is it normal that amarok takes ages to switch song, using gstreamer?
<apokryphos> kkathman: lines with Errors are always negative
<apokryphos> jubei: yes, the link mentions that
<apokryphos> jubei: do this: change your sources, then sudo apt-get update (to refresh the sources for apt), then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tatsuya> I use strait ubuntu but i installed kubuntu on a friends laptop and he wants to ge able to use gaim
<apokryphos> Tatsuya: fire up adept and install it
<jubei> ah so it does
<jubei> and there is really no advantage of using a failsafe console =) ?
<Tatsuya> adept reports that its not listed
<apokryphos> Tatsuya: you must be typing it incorrectly
<apokryphos> jubei: not really
<jubei> thanks for your help apokryphos
<apokryphos> kkathman: so basically just a couple of lines before that one, most probably 8)
<ubuntu> how much space does a typical kubuntu install take up?
<Tatsuya> nope, it cant find any aim compatible clients
<kkathman> apokryphos: this is a representation of what was on my konsole about the last 2-4 screens worth:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/415485
<ubuntu> same as the Cd?
<apokryphos> Tatsuya: in a terminal tell 'em to type sudo apt-get install gaim, and let me know the output
<slow-motion> n8
<fatbrain> gaim better than kopete?
<apokryphos> nope :D
<fatbrain> :)
<LjL> Miranda better than both :P except it's for that other OS
<apokryphos> kkathman: looks like a random automake error; what programs have given that on compile?
<kkathman> apokryphos: knoda from sourceforge
<kkathman> the newest version
<Tatsuya> "couldnt stat source package"
<Tatsuya> and a list of http addresses
<apokryphos> Tatsuya: sudo apt-get update first
<Tatsuya> just did and it found it tnx
<apokryphos> kkathman: did you do sudo apt-get build-dep knoda  first?
<kkathman> apokryphos: yes
<LjL> do you see any security problems in doing ' alias apt "sudo aptitude" '?
<ubuntu> eh miranda is alright but it didn't even check away messages when I tried it
<ubuntu> looks good though
<ubuntu> nice and transparent and all
<apokryphos> LjL: why the heck would you? They're not the same at all
<LjL> ubuntu: and a ton of plugins
<kkathman> apokryphos: there was another hk_classes that I had to compile and install..and that was fine
<LjL> apo: they what?
<LjL> apo: "apt" isn't even a command
<LjL> as to why I would, because typying "apt" is faster than typing "sudo aptitude"
<LjL> particularly since auto-completion doesn't work after typing "sudo"
<apokryphos> yes it does
<apokryphos> you'd have to enable it
<LjL> that's interesting, where would i look to enable it?
<LjL> .bashrc?
<kkathman> apokryphos: I think maybe I'll just have to remove all the dependencies and forget about the new version and maybe install the one thats in the repos...trouble is that package is way old
<apokryphos> LjL: in your .bashrc add . /etc/bash_completion
<LjL> apo: yeah was about to find out. it's there already, only commented out
<nekostar> would anyone have any experience compiling denu [makes menus for fluxbox etc]  or something like it?
<apokryphos> interesting
<LjL> works, cool
<LjL> "apt update" is still faster tho ;) but this sudo completion thing is definitely useful
<LjL> i think it ought to be enabled by default in ubuntu, since sudo is so often used
<TedLemon> Has anybody had any luck getting audio to work with kubuntu?
<LjL> ted: audio? yeah, it worked out of the box...
<TedLemon> Sigh.   Lucky you.
<ubuntu> only with xmms on the live cde
<ubuntu> cd
<TedLemon> Yeah, xmms works for me, because it goes straight to the OSS driver rather than using the daemon.
<Kibou> why is k3b still at version 0.12.2?
<TedLemon> I've been unable to get the daemon working, and can't figure out how to get it to say what it's doing so that I can fix it.
<LjL> ah yeah, i'm having some problems with aRts, but basically it just works except for behaving strangely at times
<apokryphos> LjL: it's not on by default because it can get bogged down on rare occassions
<LjL> apo: i see... but perhaps not the whole /etc/bash_completion, but just the sudo part. any "rare occasions" shouldn't be too much of a problem, i think
<ubuntu> TedLemon: I think that the codecs are in the wrong spot on the cd
<LjL> i mean, it'd be a way to convince people to actually use sudo... i'm often very tempted to just "sudo su" when i have to type a few commands as root
<apokryphos> LjL: you shouldn't use that; sudo -i is better
<LjL> what's different?
<apokryphos> sudo -i sets up the root priv environment correctly; see man sudo
<ubuntu> TedLemon: do you have problems with videos as well?
<LjL> apokryphos: you know, i think the bestest thing would be that you could just type a command, say "aptitude", and it would say "Priviledged command, please type password"... basically, just like it's done inside KDE
<LjL> a bit hard to do for shells, i suppose
<apokryphos> problem is that commands aren't made like that
<LjL> yeah, i know... the only possible thing, I think, would be to symlink priviledged commands to some script that ran sudo first
<LjL> now *that*'s really very much like what KDE does
<LjL> but i'm afraid it'd become a bit of a mess
<sophie__> quick launch applet does not work properly after breezy upgrade anyone experience the same thing
<kkathman> sophie_: quick launch applet?
<TedLemon> ubuntu: I can get video to play no problem, just audio that doesn't work.
<sophie__> kkathman: resembles the (yark) xp quick launch
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> on the toolbar(kicker)?
<sophie__> kkathman: yep its not on the toolbar by default u have to add it try it its nice
<kkathman> sophie__: I have several quick launches on my toolbar, so maybe Ive done it or not, based on what you are calling it
<sophie__> kkathman: its diffret romthe icon you add one by one, try to add a qucik launch applet 
<sophie__> kkathman: I dont think we are talking about the same thing, with quick launch applet u can reduce the size of the icons and have them spanning on several rows
<kkathman> sophie__: and how do you do that??
<kkathman> hmmm yeah I dont think we are
<kkathman> thats why I am asking what you do  to do ti
<kkathman> it
<sophie__> kkathman: right click on task bar add applet quick launch
<kkathman> uhmm yah...ok
<kkathman> it added like 4 icons
<kkathman> doo dah
<kkathman> they are the same as adding icon links I think...at least they look the same :)
<kkathman> lol
<sophie__> kkathman: if you prees on the applet handle u can specify the icon size to the default one row set up
<sophie__> kkathman: now with breezy upgrade the app application does not shiw up i get a defaut gear icon which sucks
<kkathman> nah mine come up with their respective symbols
<kkathman> konsole, help, etc
<sophie__> kkathman: u can add your own apps to that mini launcher
<kkathman> yes
<sophie__> kkathman: try it
<kkathman> I do that all the time
<sophie__> kkathman: does it show the added app icon try to konversation or xvhat
<kkathman> yes I have konversation, gaim, thunderbird, kopete, superkaramba, kbear and others
<sophie__> kkathman: do u have a screen shot
<kkathman> Guess I could do one for you
<sophie__> send it to philippe.charest@gmail.com (here comes the spam)
<sophie__> kkathman: its would be gratly appreciated
<kkathman> now...where do I post it??
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> ok sent
<sophie__> kkathman: nice desktop btw
<sophie__> kkathman: what happens if u increase the size of the taskbar does it span the icons on two rows
<kkathman> lol thanks
<kkathman> sophie__ Idunno...I never increased the size before
<kkathman> I just increased, and they all seem to still fit on one line, but there is a scroller on the right to see the time, and other things
<LjL> hmm stuff on a taskbar gets to spawn to rows when the size reaches a certain value, yeah
<kairu0> hey all
<kkathman> But I like them smal and out of the way
<LjL> kkathman: well, i have one single bar on my screen, which is just high enough to hold text in size 11 font :-)
<LjL> kde and gnome just come with too many bars and panels around the screen by default
<LjL> i mean, i pay dearly every half-inch of monitor i buy, it makes no sense to fill it all with panels
<kkathman> LJL I have two panels, my kicker, and then another small panel above it for the open windows
<strike4ce> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<LjL> i have a panel at the top, with the K Menu, the menubar for the current application, a systray, and weather & clock
<strike4ce> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).  For 64-bit read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<LjL> on the bottom, i have an external taskbar, but that remains hidden until i reach it with the mouse
<kairu0> anyone have realplayer working?
<kairu0> i have a windows-style one-bar-at-the-bottom thingy
<LjL> kairu: well, i like it better at the top, but it doesn't make much difference... the one thing that makes a lot of difference for me is having the apps' menu on the bar
<LjL> kairu: it serves to purposes, 1) doesn't waste space for per-window menus 2) menus get much easier to click
<kairu0> LjL, i find it easier to jerk my mouse down than push it up..so i like the bottom :)
<kairu0> LjL: oh you mean the mac title bar thing
<kairu0> LjL, i used that for a while, but the apps i use most (like firefox) dont cooperate so i stopped
<LjL> kairu: yeah, that's a problem unforunately :-\ hope gnome will do something about it
<LjL> anyway, i'm currently trying to restrict myself to KDE apps
<LjL> i just use konqueror
<kairu0> LjL, konqueror dns resolution is unbelievably slow for some reason on my machine
<kairu0> LjL, my favorite kde app right now is kmymoney as gnucash is still stuck in the world of 1998-style gtk1
<sophie__> LjL: konqueror for web browsing?
<LjL> sophie: uh... i mean... yeah
<LjL> it's a browser, isn't it?
<sophie__> LjL: Personnaly I cant stay away from firyfoxxy because of the extentions
<LjL> yeah i miss the extensions a lot
* apokryphos is a devout konqi aficionado
<LjL> but i don't find konqueror too bad at all
<LjL> firefox is better, no doubts
<sophie__> LjL: Page rendering does seem repeat "seems" faster than firefox
<kairu0> anyone else had a slow-dns-resolution issue with konqueror?
<LjL> yeah, "seem", because when the page is BIG... well, just try :)
<LjL> kairu: dunno, it seems to work normally for me
<sophie__> kairu0: happened to me system wide with suse's and hoary
<LjL> kairu: look, what about installing a DNS server? doesn't have to be something complicated, i'm currently using a small, easy DNS "proxy" that caches addresses
<LjL> kairu: not directly konqueror related, but perhaps it would solve your problem, as well as giving you better DNS performance overall
<sophie__> kairu0: related to my router not being ipv6 compatible
<sophie__> kairu0: does this happen with other apps
<LjL> (dnsmasq is the program I use)
<kairu0> sophie_, well, i have problems with things not opening on the first click in firefox (or any other browser)
<kairu0> sophie_, can i disable ipv6?
<sophie__> kairu0: yep
<kairu0> sophie_, do you know how?
<sophie__> kairu0: 
<sophie__> AS
<kairu0> AS?
<sophie_> kairu0: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<kkathman> time to eat...back in a while
<kairu0> cool thnkx
<sophie_> kairu0: u have  to restart network or reboot for it to take effect
<kairu0> sophie_, good i'll kill the internet briefly
<kairu0> ok i did it
<AEnertia> Hi all
<kairu0> hey AEnertia 
<AEnertia> some q&a about kubuntu 5.10 amd64
<Bangers> hi, how do I configure my resolution?
<AEnertia> Bangers, there is a tool called krandrtool
<AEnertia> should be in system
<AEnertia> menu
<Bangers> I installed kubuntu on my laptop, Intel Display .. 1280x800 - but its displayed as 1024x768
<Bangers> k
<kairu0> Bangers, right click desktop -> configure display
<kairu0> Bangers, is that a vaio laptop?
<AEnertia> Bangers, oh.. you might need to change X
<kairu0> dell maybe?
<kairu0> my laptop is 1280x800 and it was 1024x768 by default
<AEnertia> k back to q&a bout amd64... Media codecs... and players
<AEnertia> Can the 32bit versions of xinelib and mplayer (for kmplayer) easily be added to allow full media support?
<Bangers> yeh - inspirin 700m.
<AEnertia> Also the kio slave audio:/ mp3 encoding? What is the status 
<AEnertia> does it need additional stuff to work
<AEnertia> ?
<AEnertia> I know about k3b-mp3 but what is needed for konqeuror's inbuild stuff
<Bangers> kairu0: so what did you do?  my screen takes a long time to refresh etc, and I'm not getting the 1280x800 option in the display config.
<Bangers> do i need to install the correct drivers?
<AEnertia> Bangers, nah you just need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with the correct modes
<kairu0> Bangers, since you arent getting the option then your problem is either the wrong display driver or a bad xorg.conf configuration
<kairu0> Bangers, in either case, it comes down to configuring X
<kairu0> Bangers, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if theres a section for the 1280x800 resolution
<fatbrain> when installing mysql on my kubuntu, is there a way to ... configure it? like set a root password and such!?
<AEnertia> fatbrain, follow the standard mysql intructions
<AEnertia> they are on the web
<AEnertia> particular relevant is "Setting up inital root password"
<fatbrain> on the web ey!? interesting...
* fatbrain ponders...
<kairu0> fatbrain, mysqladmin -u root password myPassword
<fatbrain> kairu0: thank you very much.
<AEnertia> fatbrain, I urge you to read the web based intructions tho
<AEnertia> Cos there are alot of gotchas
<AEnertia> mysql auth scheme is host based
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<AEnertia> If you intend to use the mysql database on the network. You need to change a few things
<fatbrain> AEnertia: gotcha (not that I will read them, but thanks for the concern ;))
* kairu0 just connected openoffice and myodbc together
<Bangers> kairu0: yep.  there is.   inside xorg.conf - it has entries for my intel display drivers, and for my monitor at 1280x800
<Bangers> but it obviously isnt working..?
<kairu0> Bangers, this is breezy right?
<AEnertia> Bangers, can you paste bin your xorg.conf file please
<AEnertia> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Bangers> yep. breezy.
<Bangers> sure 1 sec.
<Bangers> Inside ServerLayout, it has "Default Sscreen" - which inside it has Device as my Intel display drivers, and also has inside it subsections for the color depth's and resolution - all 1280x800
<AEnertia> It's possible the driver is using vesa modes... of which 1280x800 is not one
<AEnertia> This can be fixed by specifying a modeline for your monitor for 1280x800
<AEnertia> but paste your xorg.conf
<AEnertia> I'll have a look
<kairu0> Bangers, 1280x800 is picky about color depth too. mine wouldnt run at 24 bit with ubuntus x intel driver
<kairu0> Bangers, you can compare it to mine if you like. I use the intel driver at 1280x800: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/415556
<AEnertia> got that pastebin yet bangers>
<AEnertia> ?
* apokryphos reads the guidance handbook and chuckles
<kairu0> guidance handbook?
<apokryphos> help:/guidance in Konq
<propagandhi> what is the knqueror plugin that lets you use locate
<kairu0> anyone know why spanish accents arent working? french accents do
<seth_k|lappy> propagandhi, kio-locate
<jubei> kubuntu upgrade went well. I'm having trouble accessing cttl+alt+f1 though
<seth_k|lappy> kairu0, what's the difference? You mean like  ?
<jubei> any idea why?
<Knowerrors> Hi all, how do you get the java plugin running in firefox and kubuntu?
<Bangers> kairu0: thats basically identical to my config.
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: it should automagically
<seth_k|lappy> ubotu tell Knowerrors about Java
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: did you install the java deb?
<Knowerrors> yes
<Knowerrors> and the plugin
<Knowerrors> from ubu repos
<kairu0> seth_k|lappy,  works but   etc. dont
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: you'll only have blackdown java, which is fine, but if you want sun java then /msg ubotu javadebs
<kairu0> seth_k|lappy, by the way i typed those in xchat (spanish accents are working in gnome apps but not qt)
<seth_k|lappy> ah kairu0, I gotcha
<seth_k|lappy> one sec, kairu0 
<kairu0> ok
<Knowerrors> Im fine with blackdown java, as long as it works, right now, synaptic says I got it installed plus the mozilla plugin, but neither konq or ff have java working
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Congrats to jjesse on (almost) membership | Breezy Released! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | HAL/GPG/Konsole font fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<AEnertia> considering the silent reply I am guessing media support is compile your own for brezzy.
<apokryphos> Riddell: almost? ;-)
<Knowerrors> btw, Im running kubuntu 5.10
<sophie_> !ubotu+media
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, sophie_
<sophie_> !ubotu media
<ubotu> sophie_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Riddell> apokryphos: I need to confirm with sabdfl that I lik jjesse (which I do)
<apokryphos> Riddell: thought he was made one long ago. What are those guys hanging around for?
<sophie_> !ubotu mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<sophie_> AEnertia: look one msg up
<apokryphos> Riddell: he does an awful lot of work for ubuntu; most definitely should be one.
<AEnertia> sophie_, for amd64?
<Knowerrors> apokryphos: I have j2re-1.4 and j2re-1.4-mozilla-plugin installed
<apokryphos> Riddell: was sabdfl serious about the kde-conversion? I thought he was a gnome-devoutee
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: I can't say for sure, but it should be working fine, I'd say.
<kairu0> Bangers, has 1280x800 worked in other versions of ubuntu/kubuntu?
<Riddell> apokryphos: he runs kubuntu on his desktop now (not laptop)
<Riddell> apokryphos: I don't think he is a gnome devotee at all, he just had (good) reasons to choose gnome for ubuntu
<Knowerrors> apokryphos: maybe it didn't install well, where can I check apt/synaptic install log?
<apokryphos> Riddell: I thought he knew a surprising amount about kde from his akademy talk
<Bangers> kairu0: never tried it.   
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: just dpkg -l|grep somepackage  ...to see if it's installed
<seth_k|lappy> kairu0, sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.6-5_all.deb
<apokryphos> hm, I see
<seth_k|lappy> kairu0, you're using the Compose key to try to type accents, right?
<kairu0> seth_k|lappy, wow where did you find htat?
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: I'd say just install sun java -- it requires you sudo dpkg -i to two debs only
<kairu0> seth_k|lappy, yes
<seth_k|lappy> kairu0, yeah that should fix it
<seth_k|lappy> happened to me too
<seth_k|lappy> that's how I knew where to find it :P
<strike4ce> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<Knowerrors> It says in synaptic its installed, I just think it may be incomplete, I was installing  alot of packages with synaptic, and was watching the console messages, and tried to copy something with "cntrl-c" which interupted it
<apokryphos> :/
<kairu0> Bangers, you might have to use 855resolution (or 915resolution.) try a google search for 1280x800 resolution on dell laptop in linux
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, to finish interrupted configs
<Knowerrors> sweet, thx seth_k|lappy, will that work even if Ive rebooted since then?
<apokryphos> yes
<Knowerrors> nice, its finishing right now, java was one that didn't get setup completely
<kairu0> seth_k|lappy, ok here goes,
<seth_k|lappy> sweet, that means your Java should start working then :)
<seth_k|lappy> kairu0, we can try other stuff if that doesn't work, but sounds like same symptoms
<seth_k|lappy> e.g. GTK works but not QT
<kairu0> seth_k|lappy, its a no go. now pushing compose produces this 
<seth_k|lappy> kairu0, you'll need to remap your compose key
<seth_k|lappy> kairu0, in SystemSettings
<kairu0> how do i do that?
<Knowerrors> other question: do the swf player and plugin debs work? I have both those ubu debs installed and I get Flash fine, but no Shockwave 
<seth_k|lappy> Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Layout > Xkb Options
<kairu0> Knowerrors, shockwave wont work no matter what you do
<seth_k|lappy> Scroll down and set COMPOSE option how you want it
<AEnertia> Knowerrors, shockwave needs crossover office
<seth_k|lappy> B/c macromedia hates Linux
<seth_k|lappy> or Macrobe now ;)
<Knowerrors> hmmm, what about with Wine?
<Knowerrors> hehe
<sophie_> Knowerrors: screw shockwave
<Knowerrors> yeah, I know its a security cornhole
<Knowerrors> so its a PITA I assume to setup on Linux, that the idear?
<Bangers> kairu0: thanks
<Bangers> kairu0: FYI: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~scs49/install_linux.html#destHeader107
<AEnertia> Knowerrors, crossover office is wine
<AEnertia> But crossover is comercial and designed to support seemless windows plugin installation
<Knowerrors> yeah I know, you gotta pay for it, but it works nice with no hastle
<_sergio> hi
<_jaypee> what package contains the carousel 3d screensaver?
<_sergio> does anybody can help me with openoffice?
<_sergio> i can't run it
<kairu0> _sergio, please be more specific
<seth_k|lappy> _jaypee, no such thing in the archives from what I can find
<seth_k|lappy> unless it's in a bigger package, like one of the kscreensaver packages
<_sergio> when i try to open a file like a .doc or .sxw it says "KDEInit can't run '/usr/bin/oowriter' "
<redwards> hello can someone tell me why mozilla firefox was not put in Kubuntu
<fatejudger> can you mount Windows network drives using the fstab in Breezy?
<fatejudger> I remember you couldn't do it in Hoary
<fatejudger> but I thought maybe they fixed that
<fatejudger> redwards: download it from apt
<redwards> cool thanks
<kairu0> _sergio, what happens if you open a console and type /usr/bin/oowriter?
<_sergio> let me see
<_sergio> bash: /usr/bin/oowriter: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<_sergio> it says that
<_sergio> do you have oowriter?
<kairu0> _sergio, what about /usr/bin/oowriter2?
<_sergio> can you send me?
<kairu0> _sergio, openoffice 2.0 uses oowriter2
<_sergio> it says the same
<_sergio> it says that the directory doesn't exist
<kairu0> _sergio, type "/usr/bin/oowriter2"
<_sergio> it says the same
<_sergio> that the directory doesn't exist
<kairu0> are you typing "cd /usr/bin/oowriter2"?
<_sergio> yes
<kainos> help on HylaFax
<kainos> Login failed: 500 'PASS ': Syntax error, expecting password.
<kairu0> _sergio, dont type "cd" all you should type is "/usr/bin/oowriter2"
<_sergio> let me see
<kainos> help on HylaFAX -> Login failed: 500 'PASS ': Syntax error, expecting password.
<_sergio> no, it says the same that the directory doesn't exist
<kairu0> _sergio, ok then you should install openoffice. do that in adept
<_sergio> thats another problem
<_sergio> when I type F2 + ALT, it don't run adept
<_sergio> and i update all the system yesterday
<_sergio> with kynaptic
<_sergio> i think i am going back to windows
<kairu0> _sergio, then you can use kynaptic instead of adept
<_sergio> thank you
<kainos> Help on HylaFAX -> Login failed: 500 'PASS ': Syntax error, expecting password.
<kairu0> _sergio, no prolem
<fatejudger> can someone with a wireless card pastebin their /etc/network/interfaces file?
<kainos> Help on HylaFAX -> Login failed: 500 'PASS ': Syntax error, expecting password.
<ubuntu> damn storms.
<kainos> Help on HylaFAX -> Login failed: 500 'PASS ': Syntax error, expecting password.
<fatejudger> doesn't anyone have a wireless card?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kainos about repeat
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> nalioth: good one
<Chanika> I'm just going to play with my laptop until this is over... darn desktops and their lack of batteries
<fatejudger> Chanika: can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<Chanika> why?
<Chanika> what interfaces file?
<fatejudger> Chanika: mine broke
<fatejudger> Chanika: I have no idea how
<Chanika> I just booted kubuntu livecd for the first time
<fatejudger> Chanika: /etc/network/interfaces
<fatejudger> Chanika: oh ok, lol
<fatejudger> Chanika: I guess you can't help me then
<Chanika> and it's alreay bugging me that there isn't a konsole shortcut on the taskbar
<fatejudger> Chanika: well put one on there
<nalioth> exit
<Chanika> fatejudger: not much point on a livecd :)
<Chanika> mm, but this is shiny...
<Chanika> I like how the menus aren't quite so instanelyt cluttered
<Chanika> and konsole defaults to a black bg, good- white hurt my brain
<fatejudger> I think my Breezy partition on my laptop is falling apart
<fatejudger> X won't boot anymore
<fatejudger> for no apparent reason
<kairu0> fatejudger, maybe you are victim of the /dev/mice bug
<kairu0> /dev/input/mice
<fatejudger> dev/input/mice???
<fatejudger> well, I do have a USB mouse plugged in
<fatejudger> but I've never had a problem before with it
<fatejudger> it just started!
<kairu0> are you on the final breezy or one of the colonies?
<fatejudger> final
<regeya> ok, here's where I get embarrassed
<fatejudger> I was just trying to get samba working
<regeya> I hadn't heard 'colonies' until a couple of days ago
<fatejudger> so I changed my computer name
<regeya> where have I been?
<fatejudger> once I did that, I restarted my computer
<fatejudger> and then my wireless didn't work anymore
<fatejudger> so I manually enable it and got an IP using DHCP
<kairu0> fatejudger, hmmmmm 
<fatejudger> samba still wasn't working, so I restarted again
<fatejudger> and then X didn't boot up
<fatejudger> now X is booting up again
<kairu0> fatejudger, did you read /var/log/xorg.0 (or whatever its called)
<fatejudger> but my wireless card still doesn't work
<fatejudger> how could my wireless card just stop working?
<fatejudger> I have three extra lines in /etc/network/interfaces
<ecobuntu> does the k stand for kewl?
<fatejudger> auto ath0, wireless-essid Chiron, and iface ath0 inet dhcp
<kairu0> ecobuntu, yes
<fatejudger> ecobuntu: it stands for Krazy!
<ecobuntu> korny?
<fatejudger> ecobuntu: krappy!
<ecobuntu> kleptomanic?
<kairu0> fatbrain, isnt auto ath0 supposed to be at the end?
<kairu0> oops fatejudger,
<fatejudger> fatbrain?
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> it's supposed to be at the end?
<kairu0> i think so
<fatbrain> hehe, stop using autocomplete if you don't know how to use it :P
<fatejudger> ok, saved and restarting
<fatbrain> nickcompletion*
<kairu0> sayonara
<propagandhi> how does one use nickcompletion 
<kairu0> propagandhi, i push tab in xchat 
<kainos> does anyone knows how to configure host access to hylafax server for ubuntu?
<propagandhi> lol, oh okay, how easy should have thought of trying similar to terminal completion
<fatejudger> kairu0: wireless is still not functional
<fatejudger> kairu0: X still works though
<kairu0> fatejudger, do you have an wep key?
<fatejudger> kairu0: no, open wireless
<fatejudger> kairu0: WEP is for the paranoid
<kairu0> hmm
<Oniichan> what card do you have?
<kairu0> whatever. its for the secure
<kairu0> but your card worked until now right?
<fatejudger> DWL-G650
<fatejudger> mac filtering works just fine
<fatejudger> yes, my card always worked
<fatejudger> until now
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: www.kismet.org
<fatejudger> why do I want kismet now?
<kairu0> mac filtering ok too. but i like wep because i'm l33t h@x0r
<fatejudger> yeah well
<fatejudger> I took Cisco
<fatejudger> and I realized it did jack shit
<kairu0> lol
<fatejudger> besides, it takes up 25% of your bandwidth
<kairu0> i took cisco
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I run a wireless ISP - I can walk thru your mac filtering in less than 10 seconds, WEP would at least take me a week or so probably.
<fatejudger> and adds latency
<kairu0> no it doesnt
<fatejudger> yes it does
<fatejudger> don't believe me, look it up
<kairu0> no it doesnt cherry on top
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> it does
<fatejudger> 25%
<LeeJunFan> it doesn't take that much BW but it does add a little latency depentant mostly on the hardware in use.
<Oniichan> lol mac filter is more secure anyway
<kairu0> i dont believe you
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: yeah right
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: only if I was online
<kairu0> and i'm not goin to look it up lol
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and you were sitting outside capturing packets
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: router broadcast packets don't count
<kairu0> fatejudger, see! your phony network security let LeeJunFan sneak right into the secure conversation
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: with WEP yeah, that's what I'm saying - it would take a while, mac filtering I can get past in seconds.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: not if I wasn't online
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: if I was gone, it would take you all day
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: since you'd have to wait for me to get back
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: it would take only one packet from you.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: of course
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: but I would have to send it
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: which would mean that I would have to be online when you were there
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: so you don't use it at all eh? I guess that's secure. duh.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and you would have to know that it was using mac filtering
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: as soon as I tried to pass traffic and it didn't work I'd have a pretty big clue.
<kairu0> speaking of security i can open my mysql database in openoffice with myodbc, but i cant edit the fields. is this a permission problem?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: your wireless connection could have a bad signal
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: that would have the same symptoms
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and how many people use mac filtering for wireless security?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: really
<LeeJunFan> I know enough about RF to troubleshoot this. I've done 25 mile links with 802.11 and high gain antennas.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: nobody,
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: more than you think.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I do - but not at the access point.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: the point is, I've created a nuisance
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: tons of my neighbors have open APs
<kairu0> fatejudger, the point is, you dont like any words that start with wep-
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: they won't connect to mine, because it would be easier to just connect to an open one
<fatejudger> kairu0: not if they steal my bandwidth
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I agree that in 99% of the time that most people would stop there. But without WEP or at least some other kind of encryption everything is sniffable.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I live in the back of the residential neighborhood
<Knowerrors> Does anyone have the "GTK styles and fonts" setting working in Kubuntu 5.10 Look and Feel settings section?  Mine does nothing, even though I have a bunch of gtk libs and themes installed
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: nobody comes back here unless they live here
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: the likelyhood of some person wanting to steal my wireless connection
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and ignoring all of my neighbor's open wireless connections
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: it's so small, it's almost laughable
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: that's true.
<kairu0> Knowerrors, mine didnt work until i switched it from "use qt theme" to a specific theme
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I'd rather have ALL of my bandwidth
<fatejudger> anyway, my problem is still here
<fatejudger> I can't connect
<fatejudger> well, I can
<fatejudger> but not automatically
<Knowerrors> kairu0: clicking on that button does nada for me, no settings dialog comes up
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I agree, my wireless network is mixed. I prefer non wep for myself because of the latency and online gaming dont' mix.
<kairu0> Knowerrors, in System Settings -> Appearance, right?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: yeah, it takes away bandwidth and adds latency
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: but then I vpn everything between my laptop and my router at the NOC too.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and many times I'll bridge a connection on my laptop to my Xbox
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: which I still haven't figured out how to do on Linux
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: so I have to boot into Windows every time
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: the important stuff anyway, like mail, some IM, and what not.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: do you know how to bridge connections in Linux?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: yeah, it's pretty simple.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: do you have bridge tools installed?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: bridge-utils actually.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: just up both your interfaces with ifconfig with an address of 0.0.0.0, then brctl addbr br0 ; brctl addif eth0 ; brctl addif wlan0 ; ifconfig br0 [ip]  netmask [netmask] 
<LeeJunFan> brb, gotta run outside and turn off my compressor, making my power backups beep when it kicks on. hehe
<fatejudger> I should write a bash script for that
<fatejudger> lol
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: just don't double bridge to your switch you'll mess up the bridging tables and mess up your switch, have to reboot it.
<fatejudger> double bridge?
<fatejudger> well how do I get my wireless working right now
<fatejudger> using the /etc/network/interfaces
<meangreenlizard> Hi, anyone got a qt3-designer with working sql-plugin?
<kairu0> fatejudger, it works when you manually restart networking yeah?
<fatejudger> kairu0: yes
<kairu0> fatejudger, are you using ndiswrapper?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> I tried using it
<fatejudger> but then I uninstalled
<fatejudger> it didn't work too well
<fatejudger> everything is written for stupid Gnome
<kairu0> lol
<LeeJunFan> Configuration is done using the iwconfig program; see iwconfig(8). For each possible command parameter of iwconfig you can include an option in /etc/network/interfaces named like that parameter with a "wireless-" prefix.
<kairu0> fatejudger, you sure dhcp isnt timing out?
<fatejudger> when I do, "sudo dhclient ath0" it works
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: did you see the commands I had in that file?
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: in interfaces put: auto ath0 - then do iface ath0 inet dhcp on another line
<fatejudger> they were: auto ath0, wireless-essid Chiron, and iface ath0 inet dhcp
<LeeJunFan> well, hrm.
<LeeJunFan> hehe, that should have done it.
<fatejudger> maybe ndiswrapper broke it
<duende> Help : sudo will not work for me for some reason.  when i issue any command with sudo, it doesn't ask for password nor does the command work.  i tried with multiple users, and i don't have a password set for root.  any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> maybe ndiswrapper isn't getting loaded until after interfaces is run.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I don't use ndiswrapper though
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I first used the native drivers
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: and then tried to use ndiswrapper to get the 108 mbps speeds my card gets
<LeeJunFan> ah, then nevermind. ndiswrapper shouldn't make any dif then.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: but ndiswrapper sucks
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: so I removed the module
<kairu0> ndiswrapper works great for me
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I couldn't ever get ndiswrapper working
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I dunno, I use madwifi (ath) also, but I don't have my wireless setup in interfaces because I have so many different places my wireless config is different it would be pointless anyway.
<LeeJunFan> fatejudger: I wonder if you used a pre-up command in interfaces to modprobe ath_pci?
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I did modprobe ndiswrapper or something
<LeeJunFan> under your iface line, add one that says pre-up modprobe ath_pci
<LeeJunFan> btw, double bridging would be if you had say 2 wireless cards connected to the same AP, or a wireless card and a wired connection to the same AP, and bridged those 2 interfaces together on your linux.
<LeeJunFan> a very confusing DoS to the switch/ap.
<AEnertia> so ubuntu does not use multiarch layout for it libs... is this correct
<AEnertia> ?
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: ok, thanks
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: correct, it's true 64 bit only.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: I'll try that after I get back from the concert
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: you have to do a chrooted installation for the 32bit libs.
<AEnertia> well thats bloody stupid
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: yes and no.
<AEnertia> No... it's stupid.. 
<AEnertia> I have read the debian rationale and heard the arguments
<AEnertia> it's just bloody mindedness
<AEnertia> It's a nightmare to maintain
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: I can see both sides of the argument, but I happen to be more on your side with that.
<AEnertia> archs that support natively >1 arch... should use multilib
<AEnertia> qed
<AEnertia> So.. basically because of a silly decision from debian team. Ubuntu as amd64 arch is effectively useless as a 0 hassle desktop distro... 
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: yeah. No flashplugin, no openoffice, no vmware, etc without hassle. They do have openoffice in the distro, but if you want to do it yourself it's a pain in the ass.
<AEnertia> Someone needs to create some scripts to rectify this issue. I can't actually imagine it being that difficult
<AEnertia> but it would break package compat
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: It's all tied to libc, which everything is tied to, so you would have to change libc, which would then break everythign that relied on it == your whole system.
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: right.
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: it's assnine enough that I run 32bit on my AMD64.
<AEnertia> LeeJunFan, well I will probably have to do that for this guy.... the problem is tho that I beleive there may be some issues with running 32bit kernel on this particular hardware combination
<AEnertia> There certainly is with vanila kernel
<LeeJunFan> I do a lot of work for other people, which means I have to use windows on occasion, so I need VMWare to work.
<AEnertia> But it remains to be seen with ubuntu's patched to hell kernel
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: why's that?
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: I'm running vanilla here.
<LeeJunFan> 2.6.14
<AEnertia> Various issues with badly implemented irq polling
<AEnertia> from the various threads on the net i've read it seems that running native amd64 kern fixes most of the issues I was experiences
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: sure it's not just ACPI?
<AEnertia> LeeJunFan,  http://aenertia.net/megabook_m635.html
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: ah.
<AEnertia> Trust me it's not 
<AEnertia> I was hoping to put kubuntu 5.10 amd64 on his laptop this weekend.
<AEnertia> But now i've learned that multilib is b0rked ... I won't 
<kairu0> anyone have realplayer working?
<AEnertia> there are too many gotchas and I need whatever I put on to be seemless.
<AEnertia> I can fix everything... but the point is that I don't want to give the impression that linux is difficult
<AEnertia> So... I will try 5.10 32bit first... 
* AEnertia wonders how badly ubuntu 32bit would break if I put it's amd64 kernel packages in aswell.
<AEnertia> how does 5.10 handle pcmcia ?
<AEnertia> does it use pcmcia-cs utlis or the new pcmciautils package?
<AEnertia> From memory if ubuntu is using 2.6.12 it's probably using the older style 
<AEnertia> which will break stuff if I put an amd64 kernel in.
<AEnertia> Gah!... so will the ati drivers... Nope thats not going to work...
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: I dunno, I was wondering that myself before, but never got around to trying it.
<AEnertia> LeeJunFan,  well it will work fine as long as you don't have any external modules that need to be present
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: keep in mind too that the ATI drivers are not yet 2.6.14 friendly, but should work with 2.6.13 ok.
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: yeah, you'd have to compile all that ahead of time against the 64 bit kern.
<AEnertia> Well I was using 2.6.13 kernel last time I attacked this thing
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: stick with that for now.
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: I was good with that too, just not .14 yet.
<AEnertia> LeeJunFan, but the point is that reports are that 5.10's base kernel (which is 2.6.12-9 I beleive) fixes stuff on this chipset that is obviously not fixed in the vanila tree
<AEnertia> hehe Vanila tree...
<LeeJunFan> ah, I see - so you are wanting the ubuntu patches.
<AEnertia> But I will probably wipe off my image and just do a clean ubuntu install
<AEnertia> Coz my image doesn't have system management stuff. Which this guy will need
<AEnertia> btw is there a pkg for kmplayer and kmplayer_plugin in universe?
<AEnertia> I kmplayer_part plugin is THE best embeeded media plugin I have found. 
<LeeJunFan> not in 32 bit, I think it's no more.
<AEnertia> much better even that mplayerplugin on which it is based
<LeeJunFan> yeah, only kaffeine now.
<AEnertia> Ok I can live with compiling that 
<AEnertia> yik kaffine
* AEnertia rattles some pun about how coffee tastes bad anyway
* LeeJunFan get's his kaffeine from Dr Pepper.
<AEnertia> mplayer in pkgs? how about mplayer-plugin-dev and libgecko-sdk?
<AEnertia> That stuff is foul
* AEnertia is unsure how the Yanks drink it. 
* AEnertia sticks with his pocari sweat ;-p
<AEnertia> or 100+
<LeeJunFan> don't see either of those.
<AEnertia> (which argueably are just as foul)
<AEnertia> They are isotonic drinks
<AEnertia> i.e meant to be good for you.
<AEnertia> man I can't beleive you havn't heard of Pocari sweat.
<LeeJunFan> mplayer is of course, as in the plugin, but not dev.
<AEnertia> It has cult status, because of it's strange name
<AEnertia> mplayer source?
<LeeJunFan> my therapist says I can't join a cult.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<AEnertia> lol
<LeeJunFan> probably I don't have source in my apt list so I can't easily auto-complete those out :)
<AEnertia> ahh
<AEnertia> what about libgecko-sdk?
<LeeJunFan> couldn't find it.
<AEnertia> sorry to bug you.. I'm just trying to figure out what I'll need to get from source
<LeeJunFan> libgecko2.0-cil  libgecko-cil
<AEnertia> dunno what the cil affix is
<AEnertia> one more ... gtkpod
<AEnertia> (needed for ipod support in amarok)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it's there.
<AEnertia> sweet
<AEnertia> K... now all I need to pray the 32bit ubuntu kernel works
<LeeJunFan> fags at FX took my show off.
<Sadistic> what show?
<AEnertia> do you know if the plugattached dhcp plugin is in 5.10 by default?
<LeeJunFan> over there
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: I don't.
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<AEnertia> i.e the thing that detects there is a cable in your ethernet device and runs dhcp only when that happens
<LeeJunFan> AEnertia: yeah, I know what you mean, but I don't know how that's supported in ubuntu. I don't even have my ethernet configured :) I 
<LeeJunFan> I'm sure they have something for that.
<LeeJunFan> I think I remember reading something about that for wireless, but don't remember what it was. I do a lot of work on other peoples networks, some secure ones that sending anythign out an ethernet port by accident could be a bad idea. :) So I don't auto up any ethernet devices.
<kkathman> hello all :)
<kalenedrael> Hello.
<kairu0> hey all
<NCLife> hi
<NCLife> its surprisingly quite now..
<nybble> Hey Riddell
<NCLife> oh no, i was always on ubuntu, rofl
<nybble> I hate being in #ubuntu
<kairu0> NCLife, so does that make you a gnome user?
<NCLife> heh, no
<nalioth> nybble: dont start slingin any static in here, please. "Hate" is such a finite word
<NCLife> i ve installed kubuntu just a couple of days ago, and this is the first time i use konversation
<nybble> well its true. Cant get a word in edge-wise half the time
<NCLife> i used to be in ubuntu on mIRC, thats why i got confused
<nybble> Riddell: So, about con support for Kubuntu...
<nalioth> i dont think ridde11 is currently here
<jubei> I cant get glx to work in breezy using the run package install or the nvidia-glx-legacy packages.
<nybble> i was just talking to him in u-meeting
<kairu0> NCLife, i switched from xubuntu to kubuntu about a week ago
<jubei> with the nvidia-glx package do you use the "nv" driver still?
<nybble> jubei: no, nvidia
<nybble> not nv
<jubei> why doesnt the guide tell you to change it then?
<cvogel> Excuse me, I have a quick question.
<kairu0> cvogel, shoot
<jubei> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<aeon17x> cvogel: just ask and we'll see what we can do.
<cvogel> I'm editing /etc/fstab to mount my windows partition.. but it's all permission protected and passing user as an option doesn't seem to help.. what arguments must I pass it to allow me to browse it without sudo
<cvogel> ?
<kairu0> cvogel, is it ntfs or fat32?
<cvogel> ntfs
<Riddell> nybble: ask me closer to the time and I may be able to get you CDs
<nybble> oki :D
<Riddell> nybble: or ask me in about a month
<nybble> Riddell: no problem...
<Riddell> nybble: and if you want to be the kubuntu t-shirtmanager you'd gett lots of those too 
<cvogel> -- /dev/sda1  /windows   ntfs   defaults 0  0 -- that's the mount line
<nybble> i have no problem with that. Where do I go for details on that position
<Riddell> nybble: you would have to design and order a bunch of t-shirts then post them out to people I say so (i.e. people organising KDE or kubuntu stalls at conferences)
<kairu0> cvogel, if you want to write ntfs, you'll have to use an alternative ntfs file driver. ive never used it though
<kairu0> anyone help him with that?
<Riddell> nybble: I should be able to get money out of canonical for that
<nybble> yay :D... ok.. i'll work on something then
<cvogel> I just want to be able to read it primarily
<kairu0> oh reading it is different
<Riddell> nybble: where do you live?
<kairu0> /dev/hda1            /windows/C           ntfs       noauto,ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,nls=utf8 0 0
<nybble> heh. Hamilton, ON Canada
<nybble> fairly close to Toronto
<cvogel> thanks
<cvogel> let me give it a try
<cvogel> great! :)
<cvogel> thanks a lot
<hbrednek> Anyone out there have suggestions as to where I might get some kubuntu help?
<Riddell> nybble: we would need a design that KDE exhibitors would be happy wearing, I'm thinking something with konqi and a KDE logo and a kubuntu logo
<nalioth> hbrednek: here would be a good place to start :)
<hbrednek> OK, I have security problem
<nybble> hmmm...
<cvogel> what is the gid?
<hbrednek> In particular, on a new installation I have been unable to access some of the screens that require "administrator" privileges
<cvogel> and the umask and nls, lol?
<hbrednek> I can 'sudo' to do about anything in a terminal window, 
<nybble> Riddell: i need to find some of its art then...
<Riddell> hbrednek: I uploaded a fix for that an hour ago, it should be available tomorrow
<hbrednek> Oh, so this is a known problme?
<nalioth> hbrednek: yes it is
<Riddell> nybble: kubuntu logo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<nybble> i knew about that...... Konqi is my current search
<Riddell> nybble: http://kde.org/stuff/clipart.php kde logos and konqi
<Riddell> nybble: http://kde.org/stuff/clipart/konqi-klogo-official-400x500.png is nice
<Riddell> and has a high res version
<kkathman> back sorry...had to respond to an email
<hbrednek> OK, then the normal technique would be to run Adept and things will get better?
<cvogel> ahh es.. gid = group id
<Riddell> hbrednek: adept updater yes
<hbrednek> OK then I'll run adept updater tomorrow and not bug anybody until then.  Thanks.
<Riddell> hbrednek: in the mean time you can run kbuildsycoca to fix the problem
<Riddell> (not sudo)
<hbrednek> run kbuildsycoca from the command line?
<Riddell> hbrednek: yes
<hbrednek> OK, I'll try it.  The kubuntu machine is in another room.  This one's running ubuntu.
<nybble> Time to fire up my graphic workstation
<Riddell> nybble: I need to go to bed now but if you could come with with a design with that konqi (high res version) and kubuntu logo then find a price for 50 or 100 t-shirts like that it would be cool
<Riddell> I'm jriddell@ubuntu.com
<nybble> I'll work on it. :D
<nybble> Should have something within the next 3 days.
<Riddell> nybble: KDE exhibitors used to get free t-shirts from kde league but that's dead now so canonical says if I fnd someone to manage them they'll pay for the same thing
<nybble> :D
<Riddell> nybble: what's your name?
<nybble> John, and yours?
<Riddell> Jonathan :)
<nybble> ! :D
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nybble
<nybble> lol!
* nybble loves ubotu
<nybble> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks nybble :)
<nybble> ok Riddell, I'll talk to you later then... btw. my email is nybbled@gmail.com
<hbrednek> Cool.  kbuildsycoca's magic was enough.  What does it actually do?
<frank23> anyone know where I could find other freely accessible dns servers? my isp's dns servers seem very slow
<nalioth> Riddell: is the forwarding working now?
<nybble> Alright riddell, I just emailed you to make sure it works...
<Riddell> nalioth: forwarding?
<nalioth> jriddell@ubuntu.com
<kairu0> anyone know of any good apps?
<nalioth> Riddell: the email forwarding
<nalioth> kairu0: er, all of them?
<kairu0> ok that was a bad question
<Riddell> nalioth: it's always worked as far as I know
<kairu0> lol
<kairu0> any really good apps that you're impressed with right now
<nalioth> Riddell: just wondering
<nybble> hehe...
<nybble> nybble@linux.ca... great forward :D
<Riddell> kairu0: yakuake
<kairu0> yakuake.. whats that?
<nybble> well, i'm going to hit the hay aswell... in a few minutes atleast
<hbrednek> \leave
<propagandhi> yeah yakuake is awesome
<kkathman> geez I just thought yakuake was a console :)
<propagandhi> it is, but its so handy
<kairu0> lol
<kkathman> handy??  
<kkathman> hehe
<kairu0> say anyone ever done this? paste a mysql table in an openoffice spreadsheet that dynamically updates
<kkathman> whats the diff between konsole and yakuake?
<AEnertia> transparency support
<AEnertia> basically eyekandy
<kkathman> konsole has transparency
<AEnertia> kkathman, not really
<AEnertia> it has fake transparency
<kkathman> well it does on my system fake or "real" lol
<AEnertia> Move it around and put some windows behind it
<AEnertia> you'll see what I mean
<kkathman> yah its a bit rough Im sure :)
<AEnertia> yukakae support composite extensions and other stuff, so you get REAL transparency
<kkathman> I dont need all the fancy stuff...especially if Im gonna just run commands :)
<kkathman> I just put it in a desktop and go to it when I need it :)
<AEnertia> I think yukakae does some other stuff aswell
<kkathman> how much CPU does it crank with the "eyecandy"
<kkathman> cuz superkaramba really spikes the cpu use
<nalioth> kkathman: and heats your house in winter
<laszlok> thats cause superkaramba does double buffering
<kkathman> lol true nalioth  :)
<kkathman> double buffering...sounds satanic
<laszlok> superkaramba continues to process even when its behind windows, so if you move something quick it comes up quick
<kkathman> Thats why I went back to gkrelm...instead of my cynapses sK theme....CPU idles at 2% now not 22%
<laszlok> of course MacOSX does that for all the windows so you never have to wait for windows to draw thenselves
<nalioth> kkathman: psst, try conky
<gp_aaron> how well will kubuntu run on a p2 350 with 128MBs of ram?
<kkathman> gp_aaron: 128MB is pushing a KDE gui I'd say...but its "tolerable"
<kkathman> just dont expect "performant"
<kkathman> nalioth: try konqi for what?
<nalioth> kkathman: conky.sourceforge.net   not konqui
<kkathman> oh...uhm...for what?
<kkathman> nalioth: im not having good luck compiling things recently :(
<gp_aaron> kkathman, currently they are using windows 2000, and it takes nearly 5 minutes for firefox to open on account of the anti-spyware that they don't run, the spyware they get from not running the anti-spyware, the anti-virus
<nalioth> kkathman: modern program in the vein of gkrellm. conky is waiting for you in the repos
<gp_aaron> personally I don't like KDE
<gp_aaron> but i'm looking to make the seamless transition for them
<kkathman> gp_aaron: I ran KDE on a 96MB machine and it would run, but spent most of its time caching.  I suspect with 128 it will do alot of that also.
<gp_aaron> kkathman, it's really only going to run OpenOffice2, amsn/gaim, and firefox
<kkathman> I run Gnome on a 256MB Dell thats a P3 450 and its fine
<kkathman> gp_aaron: you'll need more memory I think .. but you can try it
<gp_aaron> upgrades are not a option
<gp_aaron> it's my girlfriends computer
<gp_aaron> and her dad
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi!
<nalioth> openoffice sucks ram like a pig sucks swill
<gp_aaron> they are tight on cash, trying to save up for a new vehicle
<kkathman> replacing Windows with Linux eh...thats not a bad choice for older computers...thats what I did
<gp_aaron> kkathman, indeed
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> how can i change settings to cron in order to start updatedb for indexed locate only in at a certain time?
<AEnertia> vectorlinux for olderhardware
<gp_aaron> that way I don't have to go over there every week to clean out the computer, now I can spend more time with her at her house, than with her computer at her house
<AEnertia> or if it's REALY old deli linux
<AEnertia> with pathetic office!
<gp_aaron> AEnertia, i was going to go with slackware or arch
<kkathman> gp_aaron: I got an old P3-450 Dell with 256mb and an older HP with 96MB both running ubuntu on my network as storage units...work like a champ
<AEnertia> works on old 486 laptops with like 8mb
<AEnertia> vectorlinux definately for anything with <=128mb
<gp_aaron> kkathman, i have a 256 stick of ram in my drawer here but I don't know if it works or not
<kkathman> gp_aaron:  I run Gnome on the Dell...very performant, and just run CLI on the HP
<AEnertia> ubuntu will work fine on older hardware as long as they have lots of ram
<Tm_T> like 64Mt
<kkathman> yep...and will recognize the older hardware components too better than most
<gp_aaron> kkathman, my main box is gnome on a gig of ram 2.4 GHz p4
<gp_aaron> i'm happy away from debian
<Tm_T> plah
<AEnertia> personally if you have good hardware then gentoo is the way.
<AEnertia> =-p
<kkathman> gp_aaron: yah my main is 1gb ram, AMD 2500+ no problems
<gp_aaron> never
<Tm_T> yuk
<kkathman> Gentoo is basically only good if you are going to compile alot...and then..its the best
<gp_aaron> been there, hated it, thought I was so cool, left and pissed in the flower pot on the way out
<AEnertia> good hardware and a good net connection
<kkathman> thats just my opinion
<gp_aaron> Gentoo is no
<kkathman> lol 
<kkathman> Gentoo is terrific for developers
<gp_aaron> personally there is no better distro than arch
<kkathman> but not for the average user and especially not for newbs
<gp_aaron> binary and source based
<gp_aaron> fast
<gp_aaron> i686 oriented
<kkathman> gp_aaron: you might try XFCE instead of KDE on that machine...less overhead and you still get a nice GUI
<gp_aaron> kkathman, nope
<AEnertia> arch seems kinda flakey to me. You could just use a custom gentoo stage4 install to get the same result.. and you still have portage
<gp_aaron> kde looks/acts most like windows
<AEnertia> which argueably is the best thing about gentoo
<gp_aaron> only option
<AEnertia> gp_aaron... icewm with ROX desktop
<AEnertia> it's kde without the kde bloat
<gp_aaron> i'm thinking I might give them my server..
<propagandhi> for all that compile time, the benefits speed wise etc are so minimal its not funny
<kkathman> gp_aaron:  there's actually another GUI that was designed to be a Windows look alike..but I forget...it begins with an X
<propagandhi> xd?
<propagandhi> xde?
<AEnertia> xfce
<kkathman> no
<gp_aaron> ncurses:)
<nalioth> kkathman: xpde
<AEnertia> fwvm?
<propagandhi> thats it
<propagandhi> xpde
<kkathman> XPDE
<kkathman> yah thats it
<nalioth> too bad xpde is not truly open source. i'd love the irony of running it on my mac hardware
<kkathman> very much like Windows
<kkathman> nalioth:  hehe
<AEnertia> there is of course... always windowmaker
<kkathman> but if you have a reluctant user that doesnt want a learning curve...its a choice I guess
<gp_aaron> kde by choice
<AEnertia> still think icewm with rox desktop is best low overhead windows look alike combo
<gp_aaron> i'm seriously thinking about giving them my server
<jubei> what is the equivalent of /etc/modules.conf or /etc/modprobe.conf in ubuntu?
<AEnertia> it's what vector uses by default
<propagandhi> http://www.pcquest.com/content/handson/2005/105090601.asp
<kkathman> gp_aaron: check out the XPDE web site you'd be amazed
<gp_aaron> kkathman, been there
<gp_aaron> done that
<gp_aaron> not what I'm looking for
<kkathman> ok
<gp_aaron> kde is my best option for them
<kkathman> then they'll need more RAM
<gp_aaron> i'm just trying to figure out if I can salvage my server or not
<kkathman> at least 512
<gp_aaron> but how well will it run on a 350?
<kkathman> slow
<kkathman> but probably tolerable with enough mem
<kkathman> better than their windows now I bet
<gp_aaron> i've got 256 in my server
<gp_aaron> it's a amd k6
<gp_aaron> i can't remember the clock speed though
* kairu0 is back
<AEnertia> athlon 700 with 350mb is good
<AEnertia> k6 will die
<AEnertia> die a horrible death at that
<Chousuke> If you have 256, I'd recommend XFCE4
<gp_aaron> clear
<gp_aaron> shit
<Chousuke> Gnome wil run adequately too. Dunno about KDE
<AEnertia> gp_aaron, use vectorlinux and all this is done for you
<stupendo44> Is there anywhere I can get a list of "runtime variables". I know what  is, but what is %c or %i or %m?
<Chousuke> eek. underlined text?
<stupendo44> that was supposed to be % U, but it took it as underline
<AEnertia> it's a 2.4 kernel
<Chousuke> duh
<AEnertia> 2.6 on k6 will kill it
<gp_aaron> i also have my old bebox with 512 in it..
<Tm_T> Bob Marley & The Wailers - No Woman No Cry
<Chousuke> 3
<gp_aaron> Tm_T, sublime - No Woman No Cry
<kkathman> installed yakuake....cant change the footprint?? or restrict to one desktop?
<Tm_T> gp_aaron: :p
<Chousuke> oops :p
<gp_aaron> Tm_T, seriously I'm listening to it right now
<gp_aaron> it started just before you said that
<Tm_T> gp_aaron: don't blame me
<Tm_T> muhaha
<gp_aaron> heh
<gp_aaron> i <3 mpd
<Chousuke> Blame the kittens! of Doom.
<Chousuke> :)
<kkathman> hmm
<Chousuke> I should think of something useful to say, but I just don't feel like it :P
<kkathman> ahh dont feel like there's pressure..relax :)
<Knowerrors> Whats the best kde cd cover creator?
<gp_aaron> shit i have a project on bios due tomorrow
<kkathman> BIOS...kind of a hard topic to write on
<kkathman> webopedia :)
<propagandhi> just came out of XPDE, it sucks as expected
<nalioth> propagandhi: so it's a "good" windows look?
<propagandhi> it does an okay job at the look i guess
<propagandhi> but it sucks to use, and it was buggy as anything
<propagandhi> dont think i'll be going there again
<kkathman> yukkers
<kkathman> I kinda dont want a Windows look and feel :)
<propagandhi> same here
<milksteak_> hahaha
<milksteak_> wow
<milksteak_> propagandhi
<milksteak_> awesome band :)
<propagandhi> lol
<propagandhi> yes indeed
<_marlon> how can I install grub in ohter HD ?
<propagandhi> _marlon: grub-install /dev/hdaX or /dev/hdbX or /dev/hdcX depending on your setup, where X is the number of the partition
<propagandhi> or if its a separate disk all together, leave off the X/number
<_marlon> Im in /dev/sda3 but I want install on /dev/sdb to load a linux in sdb when the sda down
<propagandhi> ok, so do grub-install /dev/sdb
<_marlon> but when I take off the /dev/sda the /dev/sdb will find him how /dev/sda?
<propagandhi> _marlon: if grub is installed on both, whats the problem?
<_marlon> Im install linux by debootstrap
<propagandhi> installing grub to /dev/sdb wont remove it from /dev/sda if its installed there also
<_marlon> How can I install grub on /dev/sdb for the system thing the sdb its sda?
<_marlon> :)
<propagandhi> _marlon: ok... you're not making any sense here. What is your native language
<_marlon> dev/sdb does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<_marlon> I have hd sata
<_marlon> and sorry my veeery bad english
<_marlon> :/
<Sadistic> what does everyone suggest for an athlon 64 machine... AMD64 or (Intel x86) install CD
<AEnertia> Sadistic, i386
<kkathman> AEnertia: really!?
<AEnertia> coz amd64 doesn't have mutlilib layout support (blame debian upstream) meaning getting 32bit apps to work is a pain
<Sadistic> ....if i knew what that was...
<kkathman> ahhh wow really??
<kkathman> wild
<Sadistic> so i386 has better compatability with packages?
<kkathman> I need to find a good SK theme monitor that can read my sensors :(
<AEnertia> I mean not impossible but if your new to nix then it's probably alot easier for you
<nalioth> Sadistic: you wont be able to use flash, or other entertainment things as easily on amd64
* Sadistic is new =/
<nalioth> kkathman: conky
<kkathman> no
<AEnertia> yeah go with i386 if you want ubuntu
<Sadistic> ok so ill go with i386 thank you
<AEnertia> Suse 10 amd64 support is much better
<kkathman> conky kinda bites
<kkathman> but Im sure its ok for some
<Sadistic> Kunbuntu is the same distro..just with KDE right?
<AEnertia> yup
<Sadistic> ok, because im downloading that..
<AEnertia> you can just install regular ubuntu aswell and then apt-get/install via synaptic kubuntu-desktop 
<kkathman> I like the ubermon theme, but it doesnt have sensors...the cynapses does, but I cant get it to read the temp :(
<Sadistic> ... i really need to learn all this =/
<Sadistic> kubuntu will be my first distro.. =] 
<AEnertia> Sadistic, well ubuntu is pretty easy.. but I recomend you familiarise youself with the support wiki and forums for tips and tricks 
<AEnertia> specially over media support
<Sadistic> k, thanks
<Sadistic> some people told me to use Gentoo, but i didnt know how to install it =/
<AEnertia> Yeah gentoo is pretty daunting for first time users
<AEnertia> If ubuntu anoys you or you want to switch to amd64 native then use suse 10
<AEnertia> imho
<AEnertia> ;-)
<Sadistic> uh.. thanks...
<AEnertia> but I think you will be fine with ubuntu i386 =-)
<Sadistic> yeah im going to install it on a spare 160gig hdd
<Sadistic> so nothing can go HORRIBLY wrong
<Sadistic> *n00b insurance*
<kkathman> ggrrrrrr
<Sadistic> well, ok thanks all for the help
<Sadistic> ill be back after the install possibly tomorrow 
* Sadistic crosses fingers
<kkathman> it shouldnt take him that long :)
<chakie_work> time to install kubuntu on this machine :)
<kdude> #hello all!
<kdude> anybody here knows how to make MIDI play on a Audigy Value 2
<chakie_work> hm, does kubuntu grok sata disks, btw?
<AEnertia> it 'groks' them just fine
<chakie_work> good
<chakie_work> thanks
<kairu0> hey all
<kkathman> howdy
<kairu0> hey kkathman 
<kairu0> i use beat quake 2
<kkathman> hi kairu0  :)
<kkathman> excellent :)
<kairu0> what r u doing?
<Delvien> What is a dangerous Temperature for a HDD?
<kdude> anybody here knows how to make MIDI play on a Audigy Value 2
<nwo|on> Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied       what can i do to fix that?
<kairu0> nwo|on, add yourself to the lp group
* aftertaf is away: rise and shine
* aftertaf is back (gone 00:00:04)
<nwo|on> ok i test it..
<nwo|on> ok it doesnt works...
<nwo|on> same failure: Unable to open parallel port device file "/dev/lp0": Permission denied
<kairu0> hmm
<fatejudger> parallel ports are great
<nwo|on> and if a want to print a document (e.g. pdf document) this returns: lpr: error - unable to print file: client-error-not-found 
<kairu0> theres also lpadmin group. maybe you should be in that
<fatejudger> printing documents is great
<nwo|on> i am in lp and lpadmin
<nwo|on> what can i do to fix this problem?
<nwo|on> anyone any idea?
<fatejudger> god damnit
<fatejudger> ifconfig and iwconfig aren't working anymore
<fatejudger> my laptop is going to hell
<nwo|on> bad luck...
<kairu0> nwo|on, are you using cups?
<hussam> what's a good gtk2 theme that actually doesn't look ugly? firefox looks ugly using clearlooks and qtcurve
<hussam> :)
<kairu0> hussam, install the ifox firefox theme
<aftertaf> hussam> pimpfox :)
<hussam> kairu0, afteraf : thanks, I'm installing those
<hussam> sorry : aftertaf*
<hussam> aftertaf : are you sure of the name? I didn't find pimpfox
<fatejudger> pimpfox!?!?
<gibarian> hey everyone
<fatejudger> hi gibarian?
<fatejudger> have you a question for the people on #kubuntu?
<gibarian> oh yes, I actually do
<gibarian> it seems that suddenly I can't open apps which need root access via kdesu anymore...after entering the password, they simply die
<gibarian> any idea what the problem could be?
<fatejudger> that is a big problem
<fatejudger> you see
<fatejudger> the problem is that KDE is really buggy right now
<fatejudger> it seems as though everybody just got so excited about KDE 4
<fatejudger> they forgot KDE 3 existed
<fatejudger> so instead of working on KDE 3
<fatejudger> they just decided to use us all as guinea pigs for KDE 4
<fatejudger> so KDE 3.5 was born
<fatejudger> hopefully the final version will be nice and stable
<fatejudger> some of the kdesu things you can't start
<fatejudger> especially the ones in the system settings
<fatejudger> but some like adep
<fatejudger> *adept
<fatejudger> if you run it twice
<fatejudger> or three times
<fatejudger> it'll eventually pop up
<fatejudger> hopefully these problem will go away since KDE 3.5 is based on the KDE 4 framework
<fatejudger> or so I hear
<mornfall> fatejudger: dude
<mornfall> fatejudger: kdesu is so not original from kde in kubuntu
<fatejudger> and?
<mornfall> and that's not a fscking kde fault
<fatejudger> yes it is
<fatejudger> it's KDE
<mornfall> *sigh*
<fatejudger> go into system settings
<fatejudger> and try and use the administration tools
<fatejudger> it doesn't work
<fatejudger> those are KDE bugs
<mornfall> no
<mornfall> those are kubuntu bugs
<fatejudger> wtf
<mornfall> my kde doesn't have any of those problems
<fatejudger> Kubuntu uses KDE
<fatejudger> yes well
<fatejudger> do you use 3.4.3?
<mornfall> it's a 3.5 branch build
<mornfall> on other machine 3.4
<fatejudger> ok well there you go!
<mornfall> from debian packages
<fatejudger> yes
<mornfall> not a problem either
<fatejudger> 3.4
<fatejudger> not 3.4.3
<fatejudger> 3.4.3 is crappy
<fatejudger> 3.4.2 was better
<fatejudger> 3.4.3 works out some bugs for 3.5
<fatejudger> kdesu is part of kde
<fatejudger> notice the KDE part in KDESU
<fatejudger> it's a KDE program that uses sudo
<hussam> fatejudger: kdesu originally use su but kubuntu patched it to use sudo
<mornfall> fatejudger: yes, the interesting part is that (vanilla) kde doesn't use sudo
<mornfall> fatejudger: at all
<hussam> fatejudger:hence it is a kubuntu bug
<mornfall> fatejudger: it's a kubuntu patch... get your facts
<fatejudger> there's no patch for it
<fatejudger> it's broken
<mornfall> oh lord
<hussam> lol
<fatejudger> show me then
<fatejudger> where's the patch?
<fatejudger> do you even use KDE 3.4.3?
<mornfall> fatejudger: grab your dictionary
<fatejudger> KDE sucks now with Breezy
<fatejudger> it downright sucks
<fatejudger> they should have just kept Hoary
<mornfall> someone had a bad morning huh?
<fatejudger> I can't believe that people with such a great toolkit and OOP language can't even code shit right
<mornfall> hahaha
<hussam> fatejudger: so if I understand correctly. you think hoary should be the last kubuntu?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> I think they shouldn't have released Breezy
<crimsun> wait
<fatejudger> because it's buggy
<crimsun> slow up
<hussam> it's not buggy here
<crimsun> what precisely is your concern with Kubuntu 5.10?
<aftertaf> hussam> https://addons.mozilla.org/themes/moreinfo.php?id=456 pimpzilla 2.0
<mornfall> yeah, kubuntu could have used few more weeks of freeze
<mornfall> but, *shrug*
<fatejudger> yeah well, I could go on for at least 15 minutes on the problems I have with Breezy
<fatejudger> notably KDE
<Delvien> How do you mount an ISO to act as if it was a CD from your HD
<kainos> any1 ?
<mornfall> fatejudger: yeah, you had exactly 1 point, right?
<mornfall> fatejudger: a kdesu bug
<fatejudger> well that's one
<crimsun> Delvien: sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<mornfall> fatejudger: and the rest? you didn't mention anything else so far
<fatejudger> if I wanted to list them all, I'd have to pastebin them all
<mornfall> fatejudger: just lots of name-calling
<fatejudger> ok well, lets see here
<hussam> aftertaf: thanks for the link :)
<kainos> does any1 have a complete guide for hylafax configuration
<fatejudger> it's got piss-poor support for configuring your system
<mornfall> fatejudger: and you filed bugs for them right? you just list bug numbers
<fatejudger> system settings wasn't ready for release
<fatejudger> come to think of it, adept was barely ready for release
<kairu0> you can say that again
<crimsun> fatejudger: have you 1) spoken about them on kubuntu-{users,devel}?
<hussam> fatejudger: you can always run kcontrol 
<fatejudger> this window resizing problem
<fatejudger> really blows
<crimsun> fatejudger: and as mornfall said, what about bug #s?
<fatejudger> system settings needs work
<fatejudger> I have no bug numbers, I don't have time to report every problem I have with Linux
<fatejudger> I'd rather learn how to fix them myself
<aftertaf> i agree that some things arent finished... but these guys are doing kde, ubuntu etc ontheir free time, for a hobby....
<mornfall> fatejudger: but you have time to rant here and waste everyone else's time, good
<aftertaf> fatejudger> that is a way you can contribute ;)
<crimsun> fatejudger: filing bugs is time-consuming, yes, but it helps more than just you
<fatejudger> yes well, I have no idea how to apply my hobbyish knowledge of QT and my classroom knowledge of C++ in fixing bugs
<fatejudger> so here I am
<fatejudger> complaining
<fatejudger> I wish I could fix these bugs myself
<fatejudger> but apparently I can't
<frank23> fatejudger: if you do get to fix your problems your self, it would be worthwhile to write on bugzilla what you did
<crimsun> how about working with the Kubuntu guys on it, then?
<crimsun> you don't have to fix them -by yourself-
<fatejudger> everybody already knows about these problems though
<hussam> fatejudger: the least you can do is report the bugs you find to bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<fatejudger> crimsun: I no nothing about real-world software implementation
<hussam> fatejudger: not every bug will appear on all computers
<fatejudger> crimsun: only classroom work and hobby related QT stuff
<crimsun> fatejudger: what better place to start, then, than with KDE?
<aftertaf> in that way fatejudger i understand your frustration....
<fatejudger> well nobody has told me how
<fatejudger> they just give me a link
<fatejudger> and expect me to know what the hell I'm doing
<mornfall> fatejudger: that's not much to give an opinion like [08:59:14]  < fatejudger> I can't believe that people with such a great toolkit and OOP language can't even code shit right
<fatejudger> I'm not used to developing and debugging such huge programs
<fatejudger> I have no idea where to start
<fatejudger> yeah well, it is sad
<fatejudger> QT 4 is great
<crimsun> fatejudger: well, window resizing stuff is probably going to be related to the window manager -- if you can reproduce it for all apps in kwin
<mornfall> oh, and just FYI, C++ is a multiparadigm language not oop
<mornfall> and qt sort of sucks
<mornfall> but yeah, you know the best
<fatejudger> mornfall: QT is great compared to GTK
<mornfall> (and so does kdelibs etc...)
<mornfall> fatejudger: oh, sure... so what?
<mornfall> fatejudger: windows is great compared to dos
<fatejudger> mornfall: so, do you have any better way of implementing a toolkit?
<crimsun> fatejudger: so try starting by using apt-get source kwin
<hussam> aftertaf : it won't install . it gives some guid error
<aftertaf> ahh... :/
<aftertaf> shame
<mornfall> fatejudger: no, but it's being worked on... thing's don't happen like *zap* and it's perfect
<mornfall> you could have learned that by now
<fatejudger> crimsun: that doesn't really help me
<_xuniL> okey i have 2 broken packages and i cant gett rid om the
<_xuniL> m
<fatejudger> crimsun: I could get the source from subversion
<fatejudger> crimsun: but I still wouldn't know what to do with it
<fatejudger> crimsun: I have no idea how people debug without knowing what every function does
<crimsun> fatejudger: think about the problems you're seeing
<fatejudger> crimsun: and how all of the classes work
<crimsun> fatejudger: well, you should work with the KDE developers
<fatejudger> crimsun: I wish I could
<mornfall> fatejudger: with half-decent code you can infer half of that and you read only the relevant parts
<crimsun> you're not expected to know everything right off the bat
<mornfall> (i'd classify kde code as half-decent...)
<fatejudger> crimsun: well there really isn't anyone to get people started
<fatejudger> KDE code is pretty good
<crimsun> fatejudger: have you filed a bug on it?
<fatejudger> a bug on what?
<crimsun> fatejudger: this simple example, the resizing issue(s)
<mornfall> whatever problems you have... i bet there's already lots of duplicate reports about kdesu
<mornfall> crimsun: what are the resizing issues, btw?
<fatejudger> most likely
<fatejudger> the resizing issues apply to system settings
<crimsun> mornfall: I have no idea, I'm just using an example fatejudger mentioned
<mornfall> ah heh
<fatejudger> where it just goes out of the resolution
<mornfall> okey
<nalioth> why do i constantly feel my konqueror in file mangling mode should be called "krasherer"?
<mornfall> guidance is silly, IMO
<fatejudger> especially for people like me with tiny monitors
<fatejudger> the only reason I haven't switched to Gnome already is because I'm pro-QT and pro-C++
<mornfall> heh
<mornfall> gnome
<fatejudger> Gnome definately is faster
<fatejudger> and tons of useful apps are being developed on it
<mornfall> yeah, it also very quickly prints -- junk
<mornfall> fatejudger: like?
<mornfall> name one :)
<fatejudger> like wireless utilities
<fatejudger> and firefox is integrated in Gnome
<mornfall> fatejudger: that's utility not app, though
<crimsun> well, aside from what you like and dislike, fatejudger, I'd rather just drill down to the issues you have with Kubuntu 5.10
<mornfall> and firefox is about as gnome as gimp is kde
<fatejudger> crimsun: I would prefer to help fix things in some productive way rather than complaining
<fatejudger> crimsun: but I can't really see any other option given that I don't know how to fix things
<mornfall> fatejudger: but you don't :)
<crimsun> fatejudger: ...which is what I've been attempting to do with you.
<crimsun> unfortunately, you choose to drone incessantly about unrelated drivel
<nalioth> any ideas on when konqueror will not require crash helmets to use?
<fatejudger> nalioth: KDE 4?
<mornfall> fatejudger: right, you would have to invest something to learn and that's, uh, oh, ... you rather rant, that's easier... c'mon, talk is cheap
<fatejudger> I'd rather learn
<mornfall> so why you don't?
<fatejudger> because, I've already tried
<fatejudger> it takes me too long, then I get a headache and have to go to sleep
<fatejudger> people just give me links
<crimsun> fatejudger: two hints: download the breezy kwin source, and file a bug on kwin for breezy
<fatejudger> and commands to apt get source
<frank23> <fatejudger> crimsun: I would prefer to help fix things in some productive way rather than complaining    <fatejudger> I have no bug numbers, I don't have time to report every problem I have with Linux
<fatejudger> what does kwin do?
<fatejudger> frank23: lol
<frank23> fatejudger: you're not very consistent
<fatejudger> frank23: well that's just misleading
<crimsun> fatejudger: it's the window manager
<fatejudger> crimsun: what does the window manager have to do with the kdesu problem?
<crimsun> fatejudger: have you determined if all KDE apps have a resizing issue?
<fatejudger> crimsun: or are you refering to the system settings problem?
<fatejudger> crimsun: only system settings
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't click on certain buttons, or resize the window
<fatejudger> crimsun: it locks itself
<crimsun> fatejudger: so the bug is probably in kcontrol (the control center, right)?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'm forced to use kcontrol, which between you and me really sucks
<mornfall> fatejudger: what about alt-drag? a decent workaround, i'd say
<mornfall> oh my!
<mornfall> poor soul
<fatejudger> alt drag?
<mornfall> he has to use kcontrol
<mornfall> let's all mourn for a minute or two
<mornfall> for poor fatejudger who would have to use kcontrol
<fatejudger> yes well, system settings was a step in the right direction
<frank23> crimsun: no kcontrol can scroll through modules while systemsettings can't I think
<Hole> how to use dial up connection
<Hole> setting
<crimsun> frank23: ah, ok. I haven't used Kubuntu 5.10, so I'm in the dark here.
<mornfall> fatejudger: good that you complain that systemsettings shouldn't have been released...
<fatejudger> mornfall: well it shouldn't have
<fatejudger> mornfall: it should have been released later
<mornfall> fatejudger: so stop using goddamnitalready
<mornfall> +it
<mornfall> fatejudger: you can safely ignore it's existence
<mornfall> and voila, it's not released for you
<mornfall> happy now?
<fatejudger> mornfall: because I'd rather fix it or complain and have other people fix it
<mornfall> fatejudger: people will fix it regardless of your incoherent rants
<fatejudger> they're hardly incoherent
* crimsun enqueues a kubuntu 5.10 live cd download
<mornfall> so just spare us
<fatejudger> I have problems, they're quite real and legitimate
<nalioth> crimsun: any ideas on a konqueror recompile toward lessening the crashes?
<fatejudger> and they happen on Breezy
<mornfall> fatejudger: so what?
<mornfall> fatejudger: everyone and their uncle have their problems
<fatejudger> why do I never hear shit like this from the Gnome group?
<fatejudger> I think they have their shit together
<mornfall> fatejudger: make a service to community, go use gnome instead, pretty please
<fatejudger> Gnome sucks
<fatejudger> I'm not going to use Gnome
<gibarian> uh, anyone know how to set up a TCP/IP network with a windows XP computer?
<fatejudger> gibarian: yes
<mornfall> gibarian: i know i know! intsall an operating system on the box :-)
<mornfall> install*
<gibarian> fate: right....got a bit of time, so I can explain my set up?
<fatejudger> gibarian: sure, go ahead
<mornfall> could you maybe move elsewhere with windows xp setup issues? =)
<fatejudger> mornfall: would having me solve problems in your presence instead of complain invalidate your argument?
<frank23> The biggest problem that I know of in kubuntu breezy is the going to administration in kcontrol that often doesn't work. on the ubuntu bugzilla they link to the upstream bug on the kde bugzilla. Is there any way to put pressure somewhere to get this fixed? It makes kubuntu almost unusable (with the default install and without using workarounds)
<Hole> why my kubuntu doesn't shutdown completely
<crimsun> nalioth: I'd have to be able to reproduce the crashers
<gibarian> fatejudger: alright...Ive got a DSL line connected to a speedtouch 510, which acts as a router...connected to that is a hub, into which i've plugged my kubuntu box and the XP machine...
<mornfall> fatejudger: no, because you are helping completely off topic
<Hole> what's wrong with that
<crimsun> nalioth: (don't have Kubuntu 5.10 currently, so I'm queued for download)
<fatejudger> gibarian: ok
<gibarian> fatejudger: both kubuntu and XP are connected to the Internet, but somehow I can't seem to get a connection between both
<fatejudger> gibarian: you should be able to run the network setup wizard, or you could do it manually
<nalioth> crimsun: this is hoary that it keeps crashing on with kde 3.41
<fatejudger> gibarian: you mean Samba?
<crimsun> nalioth: hmm, not using the kubuntu.org hoary-updates repo for hoary?
<gibarian> fatejudger: well, when I ping the internal IP of the XP machine, I don't get a reply
<nalioth> crimsun: where are they?
<gibarian> fatejudger: and I guess for Samba to work, I need to at least be able to ping, right?
<fatejudger> gibarian: well that's strange
<fatejudger> gibarian: yes, you do
<fatejudger> gibarian: and there shouldn't be any problem
<fatejudger> gibarian: you said both of your computers can connect to the internet right?
<fatejudger> gibarian: do they both have valid IPs in the same subnet?
<cyne> anyone know which package the htpasswd utility is in?
<Hole> like 192.168.0.x and 192.168.7.xx
<Hole> like 192.168.0.x and 192.168.0.xx
<gibarian> fatejudger: yes, both have valid IPs, both are connected...and I just checked and noticed that I CAN ping my kubuntu box via the XP machine, but not the other way round
<fatejudger> ok
<mornfall> firewall anyone?
<crimsun> nalioth: http://kubuntu.org/packages/hoary-kde343/
<fatejudger> gibarian: mornfall is right
<fatejudger> gibarian: check for a Windows firewall
<gibarian> fatejudger: ah, ok...that seems sensible, haha..sure, god, I'm a fool
<fatejudger> gibarian: they love to stick them on there by default
<fatejudger> gibarian: especially in SP2
<mornfall> gibarian: *but*
<nalioth> crimsun: ah, yes i've got that, do they have ppc binaries yet?
<mornfall> gibarian: make sure your router is doing a good job at protecting your winxp from outside first
<mornfall> gibarian: (i'm not sure nat is enough, it could...)
<crimsun> nalioth: doesn't look like it. Do you have ~5 GB free on your HD?
<nalioth> crimsun: well i guess i could build it from scratch
<nalioth> crimsun: 5gb for what?
<mornfall> anyway, maybe i should do some work instead :)
<gibarian> fatejudger: yeah, well, XP keeps telling me that I shouldn't set up the network like that...but apparently, that's the only way
<crimsun> nalioth: to build them using pbuilder (you'll need the .diff.gzs, .orig.tar.gzs, and .dscs
<crimsun> )
<fatejudger> gibarian: that's because XP is stupid
<fatejudger> gibarian: which is why you're probably using Linux in the first place
<fatejudger> gibarian: most people using XP are stupid and let viruses and malware into their computers
<fatejudger> gibarian: so they warn people like crazy on SP2 now
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you have a little time?
<aftertaf> warning, turning on your computer can make it vulnerable to attack.
<dave> help irq14 nobody cared error with 2.6.12-9-386 kernal
<fatejudger> aftertaf: lol
<crimsun> fatejudger: I was heading to bed, but sure. What's up?
<gibarian> fatejudger: if it was me, I wouldn't even touch XP....it's my gf's machine, and we want to share the printer
<fatejudger> crimsun: I was hoping you and I could find some small bug on KDE and I could learn how to download the source, debug and fix it, then upload the fix
<fatejudger> crimsun: if it wouldn't be too much trouble
<fatejudger> gibarian: that shouldn't be too hard
<fatejudger> gibarian: I have a similar setup
<fatejudger> gibarian: with Kubuntu and XP
<gibarian> fatejudger: alright, I can ping now...now I'll just have to use Samba, right?
<dave> anyone able to help with this error i get on boot up ?
<dave> CLUG <linux-users@it.canterbury.ac.nz>
<dave> CLUG <linux-users@it.canterbury.ac.nz>
<fatejudger> gibarian: yeah, apt-get install samba
<fatejudger> and you should be up and running
<crimsun> fatejudger: ok, what bug did you have in mind? Keep in mind not every bug can be researched and resolved in an hour...
<dave> oppps should be irq14 nobody cared
<manveru> dave: what is your problem?
<fatejudger> gibarian: which computer is the printer on?
<fatejudger> crimsun: of course not
<gibarian> fatejudger: it's actually already installed...I'm trying to set it up right now...printer's connected to the Kubuntu box
<manveru> dave: is that a message from a log-file?
<fatejudger> crimsun: which area of KDE do you think would be best to go bug searching in?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I doubt we could diagnose the window resizing issue in under an hour
<manveru> fatejudger: kopete :)
<dave> got an error using kernal 2.6.12-9-386 (breezy) udated from hoary) using older kernal at the moment
<fatejudger> manveru: eh, I don't care for Kopete
<fatejudger> manveru: the Gaim developers are great
<manveru> fatejudger: i wanted to try gaim anyway... but i hate the design - are there good skins?
<fatejudger> manveru: if you can forgive it's uglyness, it's a damn good IM client
<dave> error ---- irq14 nobody cared think it's refering to the pci 
<mornfall> every gui im client i have seen was crap, gaim leading
<fatejudger> manveru: it uses GTK
<fatejudger> manveru: just use the QT-GTK engine
<manveru> fatejudger: i'll try that, because kopete is unstable like an iceberg on a vulcan
<manveru> dave: well, how did you install the kernel?
<fatejudger> manveru: yeah, although it's a nice try at a QT IM client
<manveru> dave: and what's your system
<fatejudger> manveru: the latest version of gaim is on apt btw
<manveru> fatejudger: k, fetching it
<dave> via adept ibm amd500
<crimsun> fatejudger: give me a couple minutes, need to wash dishes
<manveru> dave: and you tried to install the k7-kernel?
<manveru> fatejudger: well, the next big issue is of course the resizing-problem from the system-config-windows...
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, no problem
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'll try and find a good bug in the meantime
<dave> manveru errr no just used the cdrom i'd burned to update hoary first then used adept to pull updates down
<manveru> dave: you used apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<dave> manveru I didn't know there was a k7 kernel out there.
<dave> manveru no i used the gui interface (ADEPT) to do the updating
<dave> from the reading i did before hand i thought it'd be as good
<manveru> dave: well, i would recommend a clean install - but i think there might be something wrong then
<mornfall> dave: full upgrade == dist-upgrade
<mornfall> manveru: clean install, that's a windows thing
<manveru> dave: what cards are on your motherboard?
<dave> mornfall only a isa modem card using to link to the net with
<dave> mornfall thought that as i'd also used the ADEPT wizard to do the updating with
<manveru> well
<dave> manveru sorry only a isa card video etc is onboard the motherboard
<manveru> dave: i am not experienced enough to help you over great lenths on that
<manveru> dave: isn't there a good kernel-channel?
<manveru> like #kernel-oops
<manveru> or #ubuntu-kernel
<dave> manveru me neither but hoped someone here could help, 
<dave> manveru not really a irc user (supose i should do it more often tho
<manveru> visit these two channels - i am sure the people there can help you
<crimsun> fatejudger: ok, shoot
<manveru> dave: just click on the channels
<fatejudger> crimsun: I've been looking for bugs
<fatejudger> crimsun: I haven't really found one
<fatejudger> crimsun: to tell you the truth, I don't know which ones to look for
<fatejudger> crimsun: since I don't know which ones I can solve
<crimsun> fatejudger: well, which one is most annoying to you?
<fatejudger> crimsun: you mean one of my problems?
<crimsun> fatejudger: sure
<fatejudger> crimsun: well that would have to be the "system settings" window resizing problem
<fatejudger> crimsun: with the "kdesu not working in system settings" problem coming in at a close second
<crimsun> fatejudger: ok, I'm not familiar with either, so can you point me to bug reports?
<fatejudger> crimsun: would system settings be a KDE or Kubuntu bug?
<dave> mornfall can you help me at all ?
<crimsun> fatejudger: is "system settings" specific to Kubuntu, or does KDE proper use it as well?
<fatejudger> crimsun: that's what I asked you
<crimsun> I guess it's Kubuntu-specific
<fatejudger> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> "The traditional KDE Control Center has been replaced with KDE System Settings. This change is not part of KDE, but is unique to Kubuntu."
<fatejudger> crimsun: it's a smart decision
<fatejudger> crimsun: more like Windows, and more functional
<fatejudger> crimsun: the window resizing problem kills it though
<fatejudger> crimsun: should I get the kwin source?
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, it seems "system settings"-specific from your description
<fatejudger> crimsun: oh that's right, it's a Kubuntu thing
<crimsun> you'll need to apt-get source kde-systemsettings
<fatejudger> crimsun: does the mean we can't debug it?
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you have Breezy?
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes, I'm using Ubuntu 5.10
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, I got the source
<crimsun> fatejudger: the next step is to reproduce the crash so that you can get a backtrace from within gdb
<fatejudger> crimsun: but it isn't a crash
<fatejudger> crimsun: it just won't let me resize
<fatejudger> crimsun: watch, go into system settings -> network settings
<fatejudger> crimsun: you'll see what I'm talking about
<crimsun> fatejudger: (I use GNOME)
<fatejudger> crimsun: oh geez
<fatejudger> crimsun: I guess this isn't going to work then
<crimsun> fatejudger: please read kde-systemsettings-0.0svn20050613/systemsettings/HACKING for an overview
<dave> crimsun know anything about nobody cared errors when booting with kernel 2.6.12-9-386?
<crimsun> dave: that's more directly related to your hardware, not the kernel
<manveru> dave: got no help in the oops-channel?
<crimsun> dave: what precisely is the error spew?
<dave> Manveru no didn't appear to be busy - then i'm on 56K
<dave> crimsun [71.970458]  irq14 nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option) 
<dave> crimsun [71.971584]  [<08894a07>]  (ide_intr x0x0/0xed [idle_core] )
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, I read the file
<fatejudger> crimsun: do all programs have this file?
<dave> crimsun  and basically lots of similar output going into a loop of trys re-trys
<fatejudger> crimsun: well it's late here so I think I'll go to bed
<fatejudger> crimsun: maybe you'll be on tomorrow and I can finish this then
<dave> crimsun do you think it'd be better to apt-get dist-upgrade again than use ADEPT wizard ?
<crimsun> fatejudger: sure, just ping me.
<fatejudger> crimsun: ping you?
<crimsun> dave: does your hardware seem to operate in a crippled mode?
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes, as in "crimsun: ping"
<fatejudger> ah
<fatejudger> I see
<fatejudger> crimsun: ping
<crimsun> I can't guarantee that I'll answer immediately, check my away message
<fatejudger> ok
<dave> with the older kernel (from hoary no it doesn't)
<fatejudger> crimsun: I just realized something
<fatejudger> crimsun: QT handles all of this resizing
<nalioth> crimsun: whining awaits you offtopic
<crimsun> nalioth: yes, it takes me a while to cycle through all these irssi buffers
<fatejudger> crimsun: is it possible that embedding these utilities in this system settings window confuses QT?
<fatejudger> crimsun: it looks like system-settings auto sizes the windows
<crimsun> dave: does that mean with breezy's 2.6.12-9 that it does?
<crimsun> dave: as in the machine functions in a sluggish/suboptimal manner?
<crimsun> fatejudger: then you'll want to check the autosizing logic
<crimsun> though I don't know why it would touch that.
<fatejudger> crimsun: touch what?
<crimsun> fatejudger: the actual window
<dave> crimsun i cannot boot using breezy's kernel at all currently using 2.6.10-5 from 5.04 (hoary)
<dave> crimsun what i have is the new kde etc just not the breezy kernel 2.6.9-12-386
<fatejudger> crimsun: this is confusing me
<crimsun> dave: ok, so have you tried booting with irqpoll appended to the kernel command line?
<fatejudger> crimsun: apparently it doesn't auto size
<dave> i sort of think it's to do with the APCI (auto shutdown mode or is it APC)
<fatejudger> crimsun: that's was some object that did that
<fatejudger> crimsun: *that
<fatejudger> crimsun: apparently it just uses the defaults
<fatejudger> crimsun: maybe it inherits the sizes from the other widgets
<fatejudger> crimsun: ugh, this is getting too confusing for me to deal with at this time of night
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'll ping you tomorrow
<dave> crimsun No as i'm a complete FNG with kernels and what switches can be used
<crimsun> dave: ok, do you remember the GRUB boot menu?
<dave> crimsun yup played with it to get windows working on anotherr HD or a while
<dave> crimsun do i tag the irqpoll to the end of it ?
<crimsun> dave: yup, edit the kernel line using 'e', then boot
<dave> crimsun here is the line i propose to alter kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda7 IRQPOLL ro quiet splash (text in caps would be inserted
<crimsun> dave: lowercase
<dave> crimsun ya it will be but to highlight it to you :)
<crimsun> ok.
<dave> with ADEPT is there any way of saving what you've downloaded and then close it down (like with apt-get --download?)
<crimsun> it'd be bizarre if it weren't downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<egonw> Does anyone have k3b working on breezy/amd64? It does not work for me :(
<dave> katzj
<andrzej> somebody can upload me on email your file /etc/asound.conf e-mail: arialis111@interia.pl
<paines> hi
<aftertaf> :)
<gibarian> anyone familiar with that error message? "sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()"
<nalioth> gibarian: yes. your hosts file is not correct
<nalioth> gibarian: put that error line into the forums and see if there's a fix
<gibarian> ahh...ok...I set up an ethernet card yesterday, and since then I've been getting this message and kdesu is broken
<spiral> hi
<gibarian> another question...anyone know how to get skype installed? I get a dependency error message, telling me I need to install libt3c102-mt....which I can't install
<nalioth> gibarian: i'd come back later and ask in here or ask in #ubuntu.
<gibarian> nalioth: alright, thanks
<nalioth> gibarian: can you open a terminal and type "sudo gedit /etc/hosts" ?
<paines> gibarian, take the skype static version
<mp3guy> gibarian, download the rpm version, alien it, then install it
<stratovarius> hey all
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<yasser> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Praha2> hello everybody
<mp3guy> hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<mp3guy> so, why use kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you like KDE
<mp3guy> i find it faster than gnome
<yasser> i find gnome faster! but i like kde more than anything else
<Flixor> hi everybody i am looking for a good virus program for linux
<Flixor> for using with kmail
<Kamping_Kaiser> clamav probably
<Flixor> is that a good one 
<nalioth> clamav
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes. hence the recomendation :P
<nalioth> there is a kmail plugin, iirc for clamav
<Flixor> but is the plugin not standard installed with kmail
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: hey, how you doin'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad :) self?
<apokryphos> yeah, good; things going well generally
<Kamping_Kaiser> just orgaising a passport so i can go to linuxconf au
<weasl77> more help please with Epson Stylus 740 printer ..
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: been to one before?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant weasl77 sorry, if it didnt 'just work' i have no idea ;(
<weasl77> have downloaded the cupsys- -gimpprint from debian and extracted the .gz: have 2 more  .gz, so what now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: no i havent, so I'm realy looking forward to it
<weasl77> thanks though k_k
<Kamping_Kaiser> pity i missed last year - was in Adelaide
<Kamping_Kaiser> weasl77: is ubuntu missing the driver you need?
<apokryphos> what are they like? Only really heard about them a little
<weasl77> tried the gimpprint driver included, but still no go. It does sometimes printhe test page ok ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: i don't realy know
<Kamping_Kaiser> never gone to one ;)
<apokryphos> but worth it, I take it
<apokryphos> wow; how many people knew about kpager's launch mode? Never seen it before
<apokryphos> (i.e. just alt+f2 -> kpager)
<apokryphos> reminded me of enlightenment
<Prague2> hi guys, anyone who can point me to solve a problem with my laptop? i have an acer with breezy on and it seems i cannot watch the status of my battery on klaptop though i think the acpi is working :/
<weasl77> what is the difference between  a canon, epson and normal parallel port?
<weasl77> (for the epson 740: tried the usb, and it is printing only in raw)
<cb_gr> how much space does HD Kubuntu need
<_gab> 2 gb
<_adam> does anyone know what make error 2 means?
<manveru> _adam: there must be additional information
<|mp|> anyone have serious problems, crash, freeze etc., with latest OOo in (K)Ubuntu?
<_adam> the command i gave was make && sudo make install
<manveru> _adam: could you paste the stuff from the console to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<cb_gr> morning folks
<_adam> here it is:  http://rafb.net/paste/results/uMfusS93.html
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> have you install build-essentials?
<manveru> +ed
<_adam> don't know what htey are so prob not
<_adam> can i do it with adept?
<manveru> yeah
<manveru> just search for build-essentials
<_adam> working on it...
<_adam> same error, now just repeated twice (for emphasis?!)
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> _adam: not sure...
<_adam> what about that +ed?
<_adam> wat is that?
<manveru> oh
<manveru> correction :)
<manveru> "have you install[+ed]  build essentials?"
<cb_gr> is it safe, i.e wont lose info, to resze an existing partition during the kubuntu install?
<manveru> cb_gr: partitioning is never safe...
<manveru> cb_gr: but that depends on what partition it is
<_adam> ha ha
<manveru> cb_gr: have a look at qtparted
<cb_gr> manveru, i currently have a very large /home partition. i am thinking about shrinking it by about 10 gig to install kubuntu
<Chameleon22> hi all, can anyone recommend a nice monitoring application... likes of nagios but something different (big brother is not an option)
<manveru> cb_gr: i wouldn't trust the ubuntu-installer too much when it comes to partitions
<cb_gr> thanks manveru, 
<koko> lut all
<koko> Est-ce que quelqu'un peu m expliquer pourquoi mon fichier resolv.conf ce met a jour tt seul
<koko> et bien sur je veu pas qu'il le fasse bien sur
<aftertaf> sais pas mais bind me gonfle grave en ce moment......
<aftertaf> y a quoi qui change?
<koko> en fait, j'ai mes dns que je rentre dedans
<koko> DNS wanadoo
<aftertaf> ok...
<aftertaf> et tu les perds?
<koko> et lui il me remet automatikement la passerelle
<koko> du router
<aftertaf> ip par dhcp ou static?
<koko> c chiant, parcek je suis oblier de les reconfig a tt bout de champs
<koko> ip par dhcp
<aftertaf> dhcp pouss par ton router?
<koko> comment ca?
<aftertaf> ou par wanadoo dhcp.....?
<koko> non c mon router, pas wanadoo
<koko> je precise que mon router est pas top
<aftertaf> loool
<aftertaf> y a pas un changement de config du router pour qu'il te donne une autre passerelle?
<koko> non, je peu pas donner les DNS dans le route
<koko> r*
<koko> c bien la le pb, c'est vraiment une plait ce router
<_david> How do compile php5 with session support using apt-get? is that possible?
<aftertaf> ah.... koko fais un ti script qui rm ton resolv.conf et le recree a chq cnn ??
<aftertaf> genre une grosse bidouille bien grasse ;)
<koko> bah je sans qui ya plus que ca a faire
<aftertaf> clair......
<aftertaf> cibiche ;)
<koko> je verai si d'autre on la soluce, sinon m'en retourne sur Gentoo
<koko> sur ma gentoo, j'ai pas le pb, c'est bizard, une foi qu'il est config, ca me fait plus chier
<nalioth_zZz> koko: are there no people in #ubuntu-fr ?
<nalioth_zZz> i see. aftertaf to the rescue
<koko> nalioth_zZz> ???? francais please
<apokryphos> woooooo, mouse gestures f-i-nally with khotkeys
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<apokryphos> also #kubuntu-fr , koko
<koko> excuse me, 
<gruzchik> hello
<gruzchik> i need some help :-(
<gruzchik> i    can't  install divx codec
<apokryphos> gruzchik: install w32codecs and xine/mplayer
<cb_gr> i just installed Kubuntu and dont have sound in the gaim program, is this a known issue and is there a fix?
<gruzchik> apokryphos: Thank you :-)
<cb_gr> i just installed Kubuntu and dont have sound in the gaim program, is this a known issue and is there a fix?
<StR> cb_gr: try using kopete instead of gaim?
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<StR> cb_gr: kde uses a sound server called arts, and gnome uses gstreamer
<cb_gr> so a fix would be to install gstreamer
<StR> cb_gr: gaim is trying to reach gstreamer, but arts is using the sound device.... so you will not hear anything in gaim untill you shutdown arts
<StR> cb_gr: I recommend you to try kopete
<cb_gr> StR: i have, 
<cb_gr> StR: ty, you helped me fix it
<StR> cb_gr: you are wellcome
<cb_gr> there is a setting for using arts in gaim, i didnt know kde used arts 
<StR> cb_gr: ahh if gaim can use arts then it is ok
<cyne> can someone tell me which package to install to get htpasswd ?
<rikva> cyne: apache?
<raphink> cyne: apache2-utils
<cyne> rikva: oh? thankyou how did you find that out?
<cyne> raphink
<raphink> I used kio-apt :)
<raphink> but I think it can be done with apt-get in console too
<BlankC> apt-cache search htpasswd
<cyne> nice
<raphink> that might not do it BlankC 
<BlankC> might not...but in this case it did it.
<raphink> well that does
<raphink> :)
<raphink> yes BlankC 
<raphink> :;)
<raphink> but I think there's a specific argument for apt-cache
<raphink> when you want to find a file installed by the package
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> in kio-apt it's fsearch
<BlankC> apt-cache show apt-file
<raphink> yes
<raphink> just installed it and trying it
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> it's very slow and seems to be independant from apt-cache though
<raphink> but hey it's powerful :)
<raphink> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/415996
<raphink> :)
<BlankC> wonder if it does regex. apt-file search htpasswd$
<raphink> no answer ;)
<raphink> there's an option to use regex it seems
<raphink> apt-file -x search htpasswd$
<BlankC> keen.
<raphink> didn't get anything either
<StR> what is kio-apt?
<raphink> kio-apt is a apt slave for kio
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> lets you browse packages in konqueror using apt:/
<raphink> and install them from there, using kpkgmanager
<raphink> StR: http://raphink.myftp.org/kio-apt2.jpg
<laszlok> mine doesnt have an install button
<laszlok> i can browse but i have to use something else to install
<raphink> laszlok: the last version lets you install
<raphink> but it doesn't work great so far
<raphink> *latest
<manveru> nice
<manveru> one finds out things about KDE everyday...
<kkathman> good day all
<manveru> i guess this kio-apt would be easy to extend...
<Kamping_Kaise1> hi kkathman
<Kamping_Kaise1> you just got up? :O
<kkathman> yah..been up about 20 minutes...coffee, scanning the news :)
<raphink> manveru: indeed
<kkathman> how are you today Kamping_Kaise1 :)
<raphink> manveru: not long ago we were thinking about how good it would be to build a package manager on the model of finkcommander, too
<Kamping_Kaise1> kkathman: not bad actualy. just thinking beds looking like a good idea :)
<manveru> raphink: well, whatever finkcommander is... :)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaise1: well I just got out of one, and would have stayed longer if I could :)
<manveru> raphink: is it easy to participate into the kio-apt-thing?
<raphink> manveru: finkcommander is a program that lets you control fink, which allows you to install linux apps on mac os
<raphink> http://finkcommander.sourceforge.net/about/images/inspector.jpg
<Kamping_Kaise1> lol kkathman. if I'm here much longer I'll be in bed untill afternoon ;)
<raphink> using darwin.deb
<raphink> manveru: ask the kio-apt developer ;)
<raphink> ;)
<manveru> raphink: ah, k - i haven't got osx, so fink wasn't coming to my mind immediatly
<raphink> manveru: the good thing we saw about finkcommander
<BlankC> raphink: here is a quick example of why apt-file -x search htpasswd$ doesn't work. apt-file does some expansion on the regex. ( http://lists.debian.org/debian-women/2004/07/msg00129.html )
<raphink> is that contrarily to other guis to manage .debs
<raphink> finkcommander lets you install and build sources from the gui too
<raphink> we miss that in all our guis 
<manveru> i would love to see some frontend to checkinstall - since it would be easy to do
<raphink> yes
<manveru> but i guess it is too simple to bother with a gui...
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well we have GUIs
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaise1: go get some sleep, my friend!
<raphink> like synaptic, kynaptic, kpackage, adept
<raphink> but none of them deals with src.deb so far
<Kamping_Kaise1> kkathman: i just put some music film clips on , so at leastr another 15 minutes up ;) probably wont be in bed before 2. 30 anymore
<manveru> extending one of them? (preferabilly adept :)
<raphink> sure
<raphink> or kio-apt, which is very good too imo
<manveru> the thing is, i haven't done anything in QT before, and i wanted to learn a bit...
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaise1: So you are a soundtrack lover then?
<manveru> i'll fetch the source for kio-apt then...
<Kamping_Kaise1> kkathman: hm. not so much sound track, but i like to see some pictures to my songs :) so the clips that get played on tv etc are (usualy) cool
<manveru> is it kind of standalone-app or is it tightly weaved into konqueror?
<raphink> it's a kio plugin
<raphink> so it's not really stand alone
<strike4ce> !xine
<ubotu> strike4ce: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<raphink> manveru: http://lpnotfr.free.fr/kde-apt
<manveru> ty
<aaronjs> it seems my kubuntu box has lost its eth connection.   Is there a setup utility?
<raphink> a setup for what aaronjs ?
<aaronjs> raphink: to restart my ethernet connection...
<raphink> hw ar you connected?
<raphink> dhcp?
<aaronjs> static.
<raphink> then I don't see what you would restart
<aaronjs> raphink: my  point is that it is not connecting.
<raf256> where do I set up host name of my machine (defaults to localhost.localdomain)?
<aaronjs> after a reboot, it does not connect any longer.
<raphink> raf256: you cn set it in systemsettings
<_seezer> aaronjs: and what do you want to do now? restart you network interface?
<strike4ce> What is a good media player
<aaronjs> I want to do the equivalent of /etc/init.d/net eth0 start
<Kamping_Kaise1> strike4ce: mplayer
<seezer> strike4ce: mplayer, kaffeine
<aaronjs> I just don't know how to do that in kubuntu, seezer 
<strike4ce> What about Xine?
<seezer> aaronjs: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Kamping_Kaise1>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Kamping_Kaise1> *sudo
<seezer> strike4ce: i don't like xine itself - but hey, it's free! try it yourself
<strike4ce> seezer: You like mplayer?
<aaronjs> hm..  ifconfig still shows nothing but "lo"
<raphink> strike4ce: kaffeine is a xine ui
<seezer> strike4ce: there are only 2 'big players' - xine and mplayer. most of the rest are just frontends.
<raphink> well it's more now, but initially that's what it was
<Kamping_Kaise1> night all
<Kamping_Kaise1> night kkathman
<seezer> night Kamping_Kaise1 
<strike4ce> raphink: kaffeine is good?
<Kamping_Kaise1> :)
<seezer> strike4ce: i like it
<raphink> strike4ce: well it works, although I prefer xine-ui
<raphink> I've had many issues with kaffeine, many crashes
<raphink> but it's a nice app
<seezer> no problems here - and nice functionality :)
<strike4ce> raphink: Im trying to set up xine-ui having problems can you help me?
<raphink> what pbs are you having?
<seezer> aaronjs: did you take a look in the logfiles?
<seezer> aaronjs: is your nic module loaded?
<raf256> raphink: in where?
<strike4ce> raphink: Well I download the UI and the lib file Im having problems with configuring it.  I do the command and it gives: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
* aaronjs clumsily looks around, as it is his first "debianish" system.
<LeeJunFan> aaronjs: ah, I remember those days. I felt like a hatchling. :)
<strike4ce> I follow this but dont really understand it:  http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#BUILDING
<raphink> strike4ce: are you compiling xine-ui?
<raphink> raf256: in the kde menu 
<seezer> aaronjs: logs in /var/log/ and loaded modules by typing 'lsmod'
<seezer> aaronjs: like everywhere else ;)
<aaronjs> LeeJunFan: the problem is if it were 1 of three other distros, I'd be on my way. :)
<kkathman> hey hussam!!
<kkathman> howdy LeeJunFan btw :)
<LeeJunFan> aaronjs: I started with redhat, years ago when I thought redhat was linux (as in many years ago), tried many other distros, landed with mandrake for a few years, tried more because I was never 'really' happy with it, installed kubuntu and within an hour was erasing my mandrake and never looked back.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: heya.
<hussam> kkathman: hi kkathman :)
* seezer waves towards kkathman 
<seezer> :)
<kkathman> hey seezer :)  How goes today?
<LeeJunFan> I always liked debian system, just not the pre-mezozoic packages.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I have been through several distros as well, and found Ubuntu quite nice in its ease and its tolerance for A LOT of hardware :)
<seezer> pretty good. had to work longer.. but own fault.. slept way too long.. :)
* aaronjs looks at disbelief at all of the loaded modules...
<LeeJunFan> I always wanted a debian system but couldn't get myself to regress.
<kkathman> seezer: ahhh...well I can understand that!! Im such a night owl, and I get to working and look at the clock and its 3am!!
<sephora> Can anyone please tell me how to remowe username and password in kopete. I'm going to give my computer to someone else.
<seezer> kkathman: :) same here.. can't move my ass to bed at evenings/nights..
<kkathman> aaronjs: you think its bad?  Try loading Fedora Core and you will get a definition of bloat!
<seezer> always find something interesting
* aaronjs has always built his own kernel...   
<kkathman> seezer: yah...Ive been working with some compiles lately and cant get anything to make :(
<LeeJunFan> sephora: make a new user for them, and erase your users home dir.
<seezer> sephora: did you save it in kdewallet?
<aaronjs> I've never seen this many modules.  lol
<strike4ce> raphink: I downloaded the UI and LIb.  What next?
<hussam> sephora: rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/
<aaronjs> But, what is important, is I do not see one for my eth. card.
<seezer> kkathman: well, thats a reason to be way to tired next day :)
<raphink> strike what do you mean you downloaded the ui and lib?
<aaronjs> So, what is the kubuntu configure utility?
<raphink> you installed them?
<seezer> s/to/too/
<Delvien> Anyone know anything about the new ATI drivers that support Clocl gating ? http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Hardware/ATI-Radeon-Linux-Display-Drivers-6719.shtml
<LeeJunFan> aaronjs: I prefer kcontrol for configuring kde.
<raphink> aaronjs: systemsettings, in the KDE menu
<raphink> LeeJunFan: same, I prefer kcontrol too
<raphink> but systemsettings is default
<teprrr> so hmm, I assume there are people running breezy nowadays.. have you managed to get q2 running on breezy?
* aaronjs starts X
<strike4ce> Delvien: Are you trying to setup your ATI graphics driver?
* LeeJunFan wonders what q2 is?
<raphink> strike4ce: did you apt-get install xine-ui ?
<kkathman> seezer: yah I keep getting errors at the end of every compile...something about recursion.. not one finishes :(
<Delvien> strike4ce not right now i have 3d working and fglrx is good , but the current drivers dont support Clock gating, which  saves power, ( on a notebook )
* seezer bets on quake 2
<cyne> oh man, my dad just offloaded about 10 years worth of DOS strategy games on me
<sephora> seezer: I dont know where I have it. I thought there my bee a way to remowe acounts? But there isnt? Does the KDE system make a scount automaticly?
<seezer> sephora: remove your user as root - and better get a new one first on kubuntu :)
<seezer> sephora: then rm -rf /home/sephora
<LeeJunFan> sephora: or just remove the whole $HOME/.kde dir
<teprrr> LeeJunFan, quake2
<LeeJunFan> duh :)
<seezer> ha. LeeJunFan, my bucks please
<kkathman> lol
<sephora> seezer: That means that I have remowe the user root... sad thing to do...
<teprrr> it actually starts up, but glx driver doesn't work..
<strike4ce> Delvien: I have a good Howto.  If you follow it you will succesfully setup your ATI card.  Here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<teprrr> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
<teprrr> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<aaronjs> hm...   when Network settings in system settings, I have to enter administrator mode.  Which, I am assuming is sudo -- which I put the password in for, and it still does not allow admin. mode.  lol.   
<seezer> sephora: can't follow you, sorry
* aaronjs looks for sudo or adept open elsewhere...
<strike4ce> Delvien: Thats the official ATI driver and it works great on my laptop
<seezer> aaronjs: try harder not to misspell your password :P
<strike4ce> Delvien: What ATI card do you have?
<teprrr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66179&highlight=_glapi_dispatch -- I've even reported it :P
<LeeJunFan> sephora: adduser -G admin -m newuser ; echo "newuser:password" | chpasswd ; userdel -r sephora
<LeeJunFan> crap - not adduser useradd
<sephora> seezer: I'm logged on as user sephora now. She is the only user on this pc. Do I have to make a user nr two, then del sephora and use the other user to log inn and make a new sephorauser?
<LeeJunFan> okay, I'm lost.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<seezer> sephora: let's start from the beginning. you give away your pc to whom? you sell it?
<kkathman> does anyone here use superkaramba for doing system monitoring?
* aaronjs drops to console to do it the old fashion way... using the _same_ password for sudo << seezer...
<aaronjs> I have _no_ idea why the gui configuration is not working.
<seezer> kkathman: my wallpapers don't see any light.. just too many windows open all the time.. i tried it but those nice looking thingies just hang around and i can't see them. so i dropped it :)
<kkathman> aaronjs: me either...I've installed ubuntu on about 30 machines and its never failed to work
<kkathman> seezer: Im trying to get the widget (in this case cynapses) to see my temperature sensor...for some reason it doesnt
<Delvien> strike4ce sorry was on the phone with my lawyer .
<seezer> kkathman: does it use lmsensors in the back?
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: you better go take a shower now.
<Delvien> strike4ce i have a TI  mobility x300 128mb PCI-E
<seezer> LeeJunFan: :P
<kkathman> seezer: Im not a python expert...best I can tell it points to this SH file of some sort
<Delvien> LeeJunFan nah hes alright, 
<Delvien> LeeJunFan its insurance companies i dont like dealing with
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: alright lawyer == oxymoron
<sephora> seezer: I'm a teacher at haldenfriskole.no in Norway and I have put together a computer for one of my pupils. Her name is Sephora. Therefore I have made sephora to be the user of this computer. Wile testing this kopete program I used my own Messanger username and password, and now the program remembers it and loggs on as me whet sephora try to use it.
<Delvien> LeeJunFan hes a friend of the family , so hes an ok guy
<LeeJunFan> like saying XP is the good windows.
<kkathman> seezer: dunno if this helps...but take a look:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/416049
* aaronjs opens kate.  types in password.  pastes it for sudo command in shell...  turns over to other window to paste it for administration of network connection...  still fails.   ROFL.
<LeeJunFan> sephora: do you see a little brown wallet in your task tray?
<seezer> sephora: ah! :) ok, just delete /home/sephora/.kde/share/apps/kopete/ 
<strike4ce> raphink: When I start xine it states at top that there is no mrl?
<LeeJunFan> seezer: might be in wallet too.
<seezer> LeeJunFan: true. asked it before but got no answer :)
<strike4ce> Delvien: Scroll up for that Howto link.
<kkathman> seezer if you look at the "Sensors" section of that, you'
<kkathman> seezer will see something that refers to "type"
<LeeJunFan> sephora: just in case also rm -rf /home/sephora/.kde/share/apps/kwallet
<strike4ce> Delvien: Here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<seezer> kkathman: yes i see. now uses superkaramba lmsensors? gonna search, second
<strike4ce> Delvien: I messed with mine for almost a week and found that guide followed it, and now my card works great 
<seezer> kkathman: yes it does. did you setup lm_sensors?
<seezer> kkathman: try this - i bet it should work then
<kkathman> seezer: probably not...how do I do that?
<sephora> seezer: Thanks... So easy...
<seezer> kkathman: http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/ there should be a good howto
<kkathman> great I'll check that out...thank you!
<seezer> kkathman: check that you got the right modules loaded
<seezer> it's in kernel 2.6 so no drivers needed anymore
<seezer> no big magic - if it works like it should ;)
<seezer> sephora: no problem
<sephora> One more thing: I have doanloaded firefox-1.0.7.installer.tar.gz, LimeWireLinux.rpm and skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb   What do i have to to to make them work on the pc?
<LeeJunFan> sephora: sounds like 3 more things :)
<kkathman> wonder why there is no lmsensors in the repos?
<nimatar> omg, i accidentally disinstalled all my system :\, i searched for "gnome" in adept then clicked cltrl+a rightclick->unistall, thinking in would uninstall all visible packages (ie. all gnome packages) but it was trying to remove my _whole_ system, i did some ctrl+c and at least it stopped...
<seezer> kkathman: lm-sensors - utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors
<sephora> Ok... I see that, but I thougt there may be one solution for all of them? Or schold I just del dem and let her have the pc wihtout them?
<seezer> sephora: firefox you install with: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nimatar> now apt-get gives me this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kkathman> ahhh was typing it without the - and using underscore lol
<seezer> kkathman: ;)
<nimatar> uhm... now i get a lot of errors like: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://it.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<seezer> nimatar: then first backup everything :)
<nimatar> damn
<seezer> nimatar: doesn't help you, but i agree, adept still needs lots of work..
<strike4ce> I have the Xine How do I install the xinelib
<kkathman> seezer: do I have to ascertain the chips on my MB for all these things?
<kkathman> no way for me to know
<seezer> sensors-detect
<mornfall> nimatar: that's because you should have used preview changes, silly
<nimatar> :\
<seezer> mornfall: anyway.. it's all but intuitive usability to select everything in the background when you expect it to select those you can actually see
* mornfall makes a note to self: people will invariably shoot themselves in the foot if you give them a loaded gun
<_jon> hi
<mornfall> seezer: that's not it... it's that he probably removed some critical dependency of nearly everything
<kkathman> seezer: well so much for that....it doesnt support my board ...cant detect any sensors :)
<manveru> would be nice to have a window on the right where you can see what packages are installed/removed
<mornfall> seezer: ctrl+a will indeed only select what you can see
<kkathman> funny, gkrellm reads it fine :)
<jjesse> if i'm trying to install something and i get a md5sum mismatch should it be reported?
<jjesse> using us.archive.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> jjesse: probably so
<mornfall> jjesse: maybe update first
<jjesse> i did
* manveru wishes there were a size-preview as well, to see how huge the packages are to download...
<mornfall> jjesse: then, that's a problem, yes
<_jon> hi
<sephora> seezer: Limewire is not tha easy. Do I have to unpack my file?
<jjesse> where do i go to report it?
<seezer> kkathman: did you do it as root and answer everything with 'yes'?
<seezer> mornfall: ok, didn't check it
<kkathman> seezer: didnt do it as root, but it ran fine and I answered the 1st question YES and it came back saying that no chips were detected
<kkathman> which basically to them means (it says this) that they dont support the board
<kkathman> its ok... I know my chip runs around 108-122 99% of the time
<kkathman> I apparently dont have a very good fan on it right now.  It was running around 140, with the case closed and with the chip fan and a power supply fan.  So I've opened the case up, put a fan on the board (external fan) and got the temp down to 116-118
<kkathman> gotta explore some other alternatives I suppose
<seezer> to lm_sensors?
<kkathman> no...to cooling that chip :)
<kkathman> maybe 118 is ok
<kkathman> I'll check the specs
<nimatar> <mornfall> ctrl+a will indeed only select what you can see <-- are you sure??
<seezer> kkathman: 118?
<seezer> ah. lol, ok. thought C
<mornfall> nimatar: well, do i need to test it or you trust me? :)
<kkathman> seezer yah  it WAS 140 with the side on
<kkathman> oops sorry F
<seezer> *g* thought your room's on fire :P
<nimatar> mornfall, but if its true than i don't understand why it was removing all my packages...
<kkathman> hmm max die temp for my chip is 85C
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I think Im ok
<mornfall> nimatar: double-check the list for something lots of packages depend on
<mornfall> nimatar: if you remove something (obviously), all its dependencies (recursively) will be uninstalled
<kkathman> even 140 is only 60C
<kkathman> seezer thanks anyway for your help, my friend :)
<nimatar> mornfall: i don't think adept is a dependency of something from gnome, nor is open-office or koffice or whatever
<seezer> kkathman: that's what we're here for :)
<nimatar> i was wrong not checking the preview changes, but still i don't understand what happened
* kkathman wonders if anyone here from the US has tried the new FIOS broadbanc from Verizon?
<kkathman> broadband that is
<mornfall> nimatar: ok, so let's see
<strike4ce> Can anyone help me to get xine up and running?
<kkathman> strike4ce: what are you trying to use it with?
<kkathman> kaffeine?
<mornfall> fiiine, kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /home/mornfall/dev/kde/_install/lib/kde3/libkonsolepart.so: undefined symbol: init_libkonsolepart
<mornfall> nimatar: let me upgrade breezy chroot then
<mornfall> well, adept will be 'nuff
<kkathman> mornfall: maybe need to get a lib?
<nimatar> mornfall, what?
<mornfall> kkathman: nah, broken svn build atm
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> mornfall: I have had so many probs with my compiling lately :(
<mornfall> oh well, i didn't have much time lately... being ill sucks
<strike4ce> kkathman: DVD
<nimatar> <mornfall> let me upgrade breezy chroot then <-- i don't understand this sentence...
<strike4ce> kkathman: I have the UI installed But I need the xine lib installed and dont know how
<kkathman> strike4ce: take a look at apt-cache search xine    lots of modules to choose from...I dont know which one you need, cuz you need to know the product
<kkathman> check that out what I sent
<mornfall> nimatar: let's say libgamin0
<mornfall> nimatar: it matches gnome and all of kde depends on it
<mornfall> nimatar: satisfied?
<ganymed> hallo
<strike4ce> kkathman: Its the Xine player I need to configure the Xine-lib and make.   I downloaded to my desktop and converted the tar file.  It made it a file on my desktop.  SHould I put that file in the Xine UI file?
<mornfall> nimatar: (same for libxml)
<kkathman> you need to compile then?
<ganymed> i don't wanna complain, but either kde 3.4 or kubuntu is extremely buggy...
<strike4ce> kkathman: yes i guess
<kkathman> strike4ce: take a look at apt-cache search xine   you'll find some libs there... maybe that libarts1-xine
<hussam> ganymed: what problems are you having with kde 3.4?
<kkathman> I dunno which one you need strike4ce 
<kkathman> ganymed: there are bugs in any released software...what issues are you having?
<nimatar> mornfall, so a dependencies system that don't sux should leave them, shouldn't it?
<mornfall> nimatar: you explicitly said you wanted them removed, dude
<mornfall> nimatar: why should system try to outsmart you?
<nimatar> uhm... no
<gaymed> well. i have changed some config stuff, and when i logged in again, the login worked but afterwards my nb switched off.
<mornfall> nimatar: uhm... yes
<mornfall> nimatar: you selected those libraries and said uninstall
<nimatar> mornfall, ok maybe i'm understanding now
<mornfall> nimatar: what did you expect it would do?
<hussam> ganymed: nb is notebook?
<Delvien> strike4ce so the 8.18.8 work ?
<nimatar> mornfall, i would expect it warns me i'm removing a depencencie of an installed package...
<mornfall> nimatar: next time i'll make it pop up clippy telling you something witty about you removing many packages
<nimatar> but at least I understand what happened i think
<hussam> ganymed: does the notebook just turn off by ifself?
<strike4ce> Delvien: I have the current driver installed
<mornfall> nimatar: i have expected people that they know what they do (wrongly)
<strike4ce> Delvien: From ATI
<gaymed> i deleted .kde, copied some config files (from the ones i thought that wouldn't cause a problem), after some logins the same stuff occured again
<Delvien> strike4ce cool il try it out, can you scale down the clock ?
<mornfall> nimatar: guess i'll make that a configuration option though (turned on by default)
<mornfall> nimatar: and i'll of course turn it off locally :)
<hussam> ganymed: well there's no way kde can cause the notebook to turn off by ifself without user interaction
<nimatar> mornfall, i'm quite sure emerge for example don't let you uninstall a dependency of another program
<hussam> ganymed: are you sure it's not some hardware problem?
<mornfall> nimatar: *shrug* debian tends to do what you tell it to do
<mornfall> nimatar: not what someone thought would be better for you
<mornfall> nimatar: that's why i am using it (and not eg windows)
<anabain> hi
<anabain>  how can I tell kview from konsole to display an image with the "fit-window" size?
<Delvien> strike4ce do you know ?
<kkathman> anabain: from konsole....seems what you are asking would be application specific
<kkathman> not system
<kkathman> anabain: what are you tring to do?
<anabain> I am writing a bash script
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> and?
<kkathman> anabain: still displaying an image would be more of an application setting wouldnt it?
<anabain> I want kview to show a formatted image  previously with the script, for testing results
<Delvien> strike4ce you there?
<kkathman> anabain: hmm..I'd check with the kview program and see if there are parameter that could be passed to cause it to do what you want it to do
<anabain> there is one called -geometry
<nimatar> mornfall, i understand your point, but i still think it's not very usefull..
<anabain> but it doesn't affect kview, but the X system
<nimatar> mornfall, anyway, thanks for your attention
<nimatar> mornfall, and time
<strike4ce> Delvien: Sorry I dunno but that howto will get the official ATI driver up and running
<Delvien> strike4ce says unauthorized download on ATI .com while trying to get to the driver
<mth`MAW> Hello
<Delvien> strike4ce anyway you can send me the driver?
<mornfall> nimatar: well, suggestions?
<nimatar> mornfall, as i already said, a warnig when you try to remove packages that are dependencies would be welcome
<apokryphos> mornfall: people really seem to favour that, rather than the plain "preview changes" 
<apokryphos> there was a bug report about that from a guy who was rather annoyed, IIRC
<mornfall> yeah, he was a moron, too :)
<mornfall> whatever
<apokryphos> mornfall: you do indeed have a tough job; pleasing everyone isn't easy :)
<nimatar> mornfall, maybe with a "show this message again" option
<mornfall> nimatar: i'll make the preview button go away by default and commit will give you preview instead and you'll have to click once more to get it perform
<mornfall> nimatar: which will be configurable
<mornfall> nimatar: err, wait
<mornfall> nimatar: preview won't go away
<mornfall> nimatar: just that preview with a "commit" button on bottom will be probably the default action for commit
<nimatar> mornfall, yeah that would be nice
<mornfall> i don't like when it says commit and does preview, but *shrug* people are unteachable
<mornfall> they read commit and think preview for some reason or what
<othernoob> where can i find a good sources.list for breezy?
<mornfall> othernoob: in your /etc/apt :-))
<othernoob> i said "good"
<mornfall> and you meant what?
<mornfall> "screwed"?
<apokryphos> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<othernoob> mornfall: i mean a good one, not the default one that comes with this catastrophy of distro ;)
<othernoob> thanks apokryphos
<mornfall> othernoob: use something else then when it's so bad, huh?
<nimatar> mornfall, but maybe a warnig would be better, because otherwise peple (specially those who come from w*****$) tend to just click commit again without looking
<apokryphos> othernoob: and trolls are annoying
<mornfall> nimatar: there's no helping to the stupid (they will click away the warning without reading, anyway)
<othernoob> apokryphos: heh, are you calling me a troll?
<mornfall> maybe me :)
<mornfall> listening to Edguy - King of Fools
<mornfall> :D
<mornfall> it's not my "be nice" day, so
<mornfall> and i have an exam tomorrow
<mornfall> and maybe i could as well go home
<mornfall> can i close adept now or someone else with adept screwed my system complaints? :-)
<Flixor> hi everybody
<apokryphos> othernoob: calling something a catastrophe of a distro in the distro channel is pretty trollish ;-)
<othernoob> so is defending one ;-)
<mornfall> hmm, cleaning-up lady appears in office... maybe time to go home, really
<mornfall> if i just wasn't so lazy :)
<mornfall> othernoob: defending what?
<othernoob> mornfall: the distro.
<othernoob> apokryphos: but seriously, you can't tell me that breezy is the least bit better than its predecessors..
<mornfall> oh yeah, he can
* mornfall wonders whether he will
<apokryphos> othernoob: constructive criticism is often welcome; random statements suggesting the distro is crap is evidently not
<mornfall> apokryphos: c'mon, don't spoil the fun
<apokryphos> 8)
<othernoob> apokryphos: you may or may not recall that it was critized with hoary that dma is not enabled by default, that numlock was not enabled by default.......
<mornfall> kubuntu breezy is better than hoary, even if only because adept > kynaptic
<mornfall> othernoob: oh hell yeah, it's completely ingenious idea to turn on numlock by default on a notebook
<apokryphos> one of the many reasons
<elcuco> hi, how can i enable the konsole font in konsole?
<mornfall> othernoob: (oh, you have a reliable method telling if a computer is or isn't a notebook, sorry...)
<othernoob> mornfall: don't act as if you're superior to me..
<othernoob> my nickname means nothing, even if you may think so
<mornfall> that almost sounds like an assertion that you are superior
<mornfall> (at least that's my understanding of the used conditional)
<othernoob> for some reason i think you feel threatened..
<mornfall> do i?
<mornfall> by whom
<othernoob> you act as if..
<apokryphos> othernoob: if you want to discuss the actual topic then you should; degenerating into argumentum ad hominems evidently isn't going to get you far
<mornfall> yes?
<gaymed> sorry. had to work
<othernoob> mornfall: since you're so much in love with kubuntu, please do tell me why it is the greatest..
<mornfall> othernoob: hmm, who said i am? (for your info, i don't even use it...)
<othernoob> mornfall: if you don't even use it, then how come you can even claim that the default sources.list is any good?
<ganymed> ok. i am back...
<ganymed> os i log in, get the desktop, suddenly the sreen gets black and shortly afterwards the notebook switches off
<mornfall> othernoob: i have an install of it
<nxv_> hi 
<othernoob> mornfall: so you do use it then..
<apokryphos> othernoob: why exactly is it not good?
<othernoob> apokryphos: 404s on some repos..
<mornfall> not here
<apokryphos> othernoob: pastebin the errors, then produce the URL here
<mornfall> othernoob: have installed != use
<ganymed> i repaired my user account and it worked for some time. then it did the same again. i think this happened first when i activated hibernate
<othernoob> mornfall: fascinating, yet have installed also !=knowing anything about the sources.list ;)
<musik> can i disable rsync at startup? do i need it??
<nxv_> i cant set my xorg to my notebook display resolution. 1400x1050 i have uncommented the 1400x1050 modline and inserted "1400x1050" in the displays modes line
<othernoob> apokryphos: no need to pastebin, backports repos..
<ganymed> ok, you are all gone and nobody talks to me... so i'll start again
<apokryphos> othernoob: so comment them out
<othernoob> apokryphos: heh,
<nxv_> it is the first enty in the modes line but it is not selected by default nor can i select it with krandrtray
<othernoob> apokryphos: considering that i wanted to use them...that wouldn't help much would it?
<ganymed> when i login with kdm my screen gets black and my notebook turns off. can this be connected to hibernation (klaptop)?
<mornfall> othernoob: see, it sits in a chroot, i need to test software on it from time to time and my main system is debian sid... happy?
<apokryphos> othernoob: considering they don't exist, it would seem odd (suffice it to say) for you to want touse them
<othernoob> mornfall: always, i'm a jolly fella.
<othernoob> apokryphos: if they don't exist, why are they in the default sources.list
<apokryphos> othernoob: they don't exist yet
<othernoob> i see. interesting concept indeed.
<musik> othernoob: for some reason default sources.list aint that good..........
<apokryphos> musik: why ever not?
<othernoob> musik: don't say that... i'm a troll because of it ;)
<manveru> someone here using composite without crashes? :)
<apokryphos> othernoob: please don't lie
<apokryphos> othernoob: that's not all you said
<ganymed> ok. sth else.
<apokryphos> manveru: yup
<othernoob> apokryphos: don't take everything so seriously..
<othernoob> musik: i also said that breezy and its predecessors are crap...thus a troll
<nxv_> what else do i need to do to get my lcds default resolution working?
<ganymed> ok, is there a reasonable (k)ubuntu documentation somewhere on the net
<ganymed> ?
<manveru> apokryphos: odd, is there something i have overlooked? because it crashes my X regulary...
<apokryphos> othernoob: you seemed pretty serious (and you didn't exactly suggest you were joking after :P)
<musik> huh....thats what i was told in this channel itself....that the default sources.list aint too complete.......
<strike4ce> Why does my xine player say there is no mrl?
<othernoob> apokryphos: yea well, jokes are a bit tough on irc..
<othernoob> apokryphos: but honestly, nothing has improved in breezy..
<nxv_> has noone any further suggestions to my resolution problem on my laptop?
<ganymed> is there a reasonable (k)ubuntu documentation on the net??
<jjesse> ganymed: we are working on it
<bhna> nxv_: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<musik> guess what...im using hoary rite now........bcoz its much faster & less buggier than breezy........
<jjesse> ganymed: beside information on the wiki there is information at doc.ubuntu.com
<musik> i cant wait for the dapper release.....its supposed to be very fast on bootup!!
<GeMMa> hi
<GeMMa> people!!!
<nxv_> bhna: thx, but a little to general to push me ahead
<GeMMa> what distro can i use for a slow pc?
<GeMMa> i use xubunut
<GeMMa> is it good?
<GeMMa> is there anything better?
<bhna> nxv_: shure, bbut i have no idea about your monitor ...
<GeMMa> hey!!
<musik> GeMMa: xubuntu is enuff i guess
<dipnlik> GeMMa: you can try a even lighter window manager, like fluxbox or icewm
<GeMMa> is there one?
<nxv_> bhna: it is just about get 1400x1050 running with fglrx xorg driver
<dipnlik> GeMMa: or if you're really radical like me, use ratpoison
<GeMMa> dipnlik: what's that?
<bhna> nxv_: http://www.viajes-abaco.com/m400a/xorg_conf_fglrx_single.htm
<GeMMa> dipnlik: what's that?
<dipnlik> GeMMa: a really radical window manager
<dipnlik> GeMMa: www.nongnu.org/ratpoison
<dipnlik> GeMMa: it is like screen but for X :)
<GeMMa> but do u use it on kub?
<dipnlik> GeMMa: yes
<ganymed> thx very much. where is help needed most right now?
<GeMMa> and what progs do u use on it?
<dipnlik> GeMMa: P3 550, 128 RAM here, KDE is very slow, xfce is a little slow
<GeMMa> what 's ur use of kub?
<mornfall> othernoob: please no random /msg'ing
<GeMMa> me 800 mhz and 128 of ram
<GeMMa> what do u think?
<GeMMa> dipnlik: ??
<mornfall> othernoob: as for [18:42:22]  < othernoob> apokryphos: but honestly, nothing has improved in breezy..
<mornfall> othernoob: that's outright nonsense, unless you have very special definition of improvement
<dipnlik> GeMMa: xfce should run fine
<othernoob> well, tell me what has improved?
<dipnlik> GeMMa: anyway, more RAM is always welcome :)
<SysFail> anybody point me to a page for installing the ati drivers on breezy?
<musik> i accidentally deleted synaptic from menu.....how to get it back?
<kkathman> just add it back
<musik> how?? it aint anywhere in menu
<aeon17x> musik: how the hell did you manage to delete it?
<kkathman> right click on the K on the kicker, choose Menu Editor
<musik> i was actually trying to get it some submenu...and then.........
<kkathman> better yet...use Adept :)
<bhna> SysFail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<musik> kkathman: then..........whr is synaptic stored so i can link to it via kmenmuedit??
<frank23> !tell SysFail about ati
<kkathman> musik go to a konsole and type whereis synaptic
<kkathman> musik: its probably in /usr/bin
<musik> kkathman: /usr/sbin/synaptic /usr/share/synaptic /usr/share/man/man8/synaptic.8.gz
<kkathman> hey I was right :)
<kkathman> now just menu edit and fill in the blanks
<musik> thx:)
<SysFail> thanks guys :)
<othernoob> mornfall: i'm waiting.
<mornfall> othernoob: hmm sorry packing up things... well, package management (that's my area, i don't know much else stuff from kubuntu)
<bhna> othernoob: usplash, gcc4, kde 3.4.3, openoffice 2.0 ...
<mornfall> othernoob: some people would say system settings (i'm not sure here)
<mornfall> othernoob: lots of bugfixes
<othernoob> mornfall: adept isn't that much of an improvement over kynaptic, sure, it's easier to edit the sources.list, but its interface isn't better.
<Mars_^> I have a little problem with liquid weather theme
<Mars_^> Can someone elp me?
<othernoob> bhna: those do not count at all
<bhna> othernoob: why?
<othernoob> mornfall: keep in mind that this distro claims that it is userfriendly.. and it certainly is not. 
<othernoob> bhna: because those are merely some newer versions of software
<othernoob> bhna: are you telling me you were using OOo1.3 with hoary?
<strike4ce> If xine is in adept. Does that mean it is the most current version?
<bhna> othernoob: openoffice with freebsd 6.0
<othernoob> bhna: but since you're mentioning software.. no repos ever get updated, not in hoary, nor in breezy. other than the security fixes.
<Mars_^>  Hi i have a little problem with liqid weather theme on superkaramba. I cant find file where I can set font of weather
<Strike4ce> If xine is in adept. Does that mean it is the most current version?
<othernoob> bhna: and if you even mention OOo2 at least do mention that it is OOo 1.9.126, not OOo2. it is still OOo2 beta ;)
<bhna> othernoob: what do mean with "improvments"?
<mornfall> othernoob: i forgot you define what's user-friendly and what's a better interface...
<mornfall> --> home
<othernoob> mornfall: userfriendly..like i mentioned earlier DMA enabled by default for example
<GeMMa> which is the bedt distro for slow pcs?(128 of ram and 800mhz)
<GeMMa> *best
<kkathman> GeMMa: its what you install that makes the difference
<kkathman> ubuntu works great for slow PCs...I have one PC here thats an old HP with 96mb memory
<othernoob> bhna: since the main target of this wannabe debian-distro is to get new non-*nix users to use linux i'd consider pretty much everthing, which may accomplanish that, an improvement
<GeMMa> what do u mean?
<kkathman> GeMMa: for instance, you might not be able to run KDE
<kkathman> GeMMa: but you could run command line or maybe a lighterweight GUI like XFCE
<othernoob> kkathman: well, he'll be able to, but he won't be happy with it..
<kkathman> othernoob: I ran it its fine
<kkathman> but I have since moved to just the CLI
<bhna> othernoob: like macosx?
<kkathman> the older the hardware, the more Linux likes to have more memory
<GeMMa> kkathman: so what apps should i use to substituute firefox and amulka?
<GeMMa> amule
<kkathman> GeMMa: more native GUIs will have something native...KDE has Konqueror and Gnome has Nautilis
<kkathman> but I'd suggest at least adding more memory if you can
<kkathman> the processor wont be as important (its important) as the amount of memory
<othernoob> bhna: osx doesn't have the same target. but yes, it's certainly better, in all regards, except portability..which is why i dislike it ;)
<funkyHat> anyone else had trouble with amaroK? and how did you get around it?
<Mars_^> Someone using liqid weather theme for karamba?
<seth_k|lappy> funkyHat, download 1.3.5 from kubuntu.org
<seth_k|lappy> Mars_^, I am
<Mars_^> So do you have problems with weather updating?
<seth_k|lappy> no
<Mars_^> Shit I have :/
<Mars_^> And maybe you know how can i edit my language file
<slow-motion> hallo
<Mars_^> cause i have to change fonts
<Mars_^> and i cant find file
<kkathman> Hey Mars_^ wassup?
<seth_k|lappy> i'll bet it's because I'm using KDE 3.5 + the new superkaramba, which works with the new skz version of lw+
<Mars^> ?
<kkathman> Mars_^: I used the liquid weather theme in SK
<Mars^> So maybe you know where is file that i can edit my fonts because polish fonts are crashed :/
<kkathman> Mars_^: for the Liquid Weather?
<Mars^> Yes
<kkathman> Mars^: right click on the widget and you'll see lots of updates you can do...one is to set the delay between updates, and there are other tweaks
<kkathman> Mars^: you can do and immediate update by right clicking and then clicking "reload theme"
<kkathman> Mars^: or...you can set the delay time to 1,2, or 3 hours
<vonHalenbach> Is in Kubuntu Breezy a firewall installed ?
<kkathman> vonHalenbach: yes  firestarter is the front end for iptables
<vonHalenbach> oh thank you. kkathman .
<kkathman> np
<Mars>  kkathman yes i sey it but it doesent work :/
<kkathman> Mars you cant right click or what?
<kkathman> RIght-click, then Configure theme
<Mars> Yes
<Mars> But I set 1 hour 
<kkathman> ok
<Mars> id doesent update after 1 hour
<kkathman> well right click and click re-load theme then
<Mars> i know cause last night i lest my PC and at the morning i had old weather
<apokryphos> othernoob: if you're genuinely stuck for improvements...
<apokryphos> the whole release announcement mentions a few things
<apokryphos> for me the most palpable one was the difference in speed; very noticeable for me. Others: more stability with packages, _more_ packages; extra GUI features and tinkerings to KDE
<apokryphos> the difference isn't _that_ great since unfortunately the KDE version is still the same; it's annoying for us, but hey -- that's one of the small downfalls of having a predictable/regular release cycle
<jjesse> check out the release notes section, it will explain a lot of changes
<seth_k|lappy> so jjesse did you make member or not, the /topic confuses me :P
<Mars> But i need to edit file where i can select my font in weather, where in liquid weather are all those files? in .skz file?
<apokryphos> seth_k: I believe dear Jonathan just needs to verify to sabdfl that jjesse should be a member
<jjesse> seth_k|lappy: i was voted on succesfully last night but haven't been processed by Kaimon or something
<seth_k|lappy> jjesse, gotcha, congrats
<seth_k|lappy> Kamion
<ganymed> ciao
<apokryphos> good going jjesse :)
<CaBlGuY> greetings
<jjesse> Riddell gave his +1 just as sabdfl was leaving so i think it was official :)
<othernoob> apokryphos: i can accept the kde problem, but like i said, things like DMA are really annoying, considering that k/ubuntu so desperately tries to get MS users to use linux..
<jjesse> if not they were speaking together at UBZ
<CaBlGuY> I just installed K, and Im not seein it on the session menue..
<kkathman> Mars you can do some in configure, but you can also try right clicking the widget, then choose Edit and then Edit script
<CaBlGuY> do I need to register or enable it?
<othernoob> apokryphos: and don't come to the conclusion that this is my first distro and/or recently converted to *nix..
<apokryphos> othernoob: seems like a really really bad reason for concluding that there was no advance between the distros
<jjesse> i am working on install mod_ntmlm for apache2 and i need apxs to do the install, as I can't find a package for it
<apokryphos> othernoob: when did I ever imply that?
<Mars> kkathman,  i dont have EDIT when i right click
<othernoob> apokryphos: it's not the only reason... you didn't imply it..
<kkathman> Mars then we must not be using the same Liquid Weather
<jjesse> othernoob: you are staying w/ hoary instead of going to breezy?  it runs so much smoother and quicker for me on my laptop
<apokryphos> othernoob: caps-lock is?
<apokryphos> othernoob: I'm still waiting for you to refute the reasons I provided above...
<othernoob> jjesse: i'm staying with neither..i'm setting it up for someone else..
<jjesse> i am very much impressed on how much smoother my laptop runs on breezy vs hoary
<jjesse> boy that sounded like terrible english
* apokryphos has to head off now
<Mars> kkathman, i am using the 8.5 one
<apokryphos> but I'll respond to any criticisms if there actually are any later
<othernoob> apokryphos: well, since you're heading off now you don't really give me a chance to refute do you ;)
<othernoob> apokryphos: but another thing..just a quickie
<othernoob> apokryphos: what about a basic calculator in a virgin kubuntu install?
<apokryphos> othernoob: of course you can; I said I'd respond to them later as soon as I'm back
<othernoob> apokryphos: even windows provides that..
<kkathman> Mars I dont know which one I have actually :)
<othernoob> apokryphos: certainly, but i may not be here anymore when you come back ;)
<othernoob> apokryphos: let's face it, kubuntu is only half a distro without internet access..
<seth_k|lappy> othernoob, speedcrunch is installed per default in breezy iirc
<kkathman> Mars all I can tell you is that its liquid weather plus
<kkathman> I got mine from the kde-look.org page
<othernoob> seth_k: speedcrunch ..what a calculator that is....
<slow-motion> bbl
<apokryphos> othernoob: you're still here, but no refutations 8)
<apokryphos> but some random point about it being half the distro without Internet. Err...
<othernoob> well, you were gone, what's the use of typing?
<mornfall> othernoob: speedcrunch is a calculator that is actually useful (unlike kcalc or windows calc)
<othernoob> mornfall: it's quite a lightweight..
<mornfall> lightweight in which sense?
<apokryphos> othernoob: I already mentioned why... because I'd be able to see the comments when I got back.
<othernoob> mornfall: in a sense of limited capabilities..
<mornfall> othernoob: compared to what? calc.exe? don't make a fool of yourself
<othernoob> mornfall: doesn't the windows calculator have an advanced setting for scientific things?
<mornfall> and well, there's always octave when you need something bigger :)
<mornfall> othernoob: scientific things like what? trigonometry? base 2/8/10/16?
<mornfall> maybe cyclometry
<mornfall> (exponents, logarithms... speedcrunch got all of that -- it's a normal "basic" calculator)
<othernoob> apokryphos: well, you pretty much just said that it has more packages, better stability/speed and some GUI features... one can't argue with the more packages argument..more stability..since i've only used it for a day so far i can't argue there. 
<othernoob> mornfall: just take a look for yourself at kcalc and speedcrunch..it's a difference of about 200k ..
<othernoob> apokryphos: so what exactly do you want me to refute? that there are less packages? less stable?
<apokryphos> othernoob: you don't have to refute anything; though I'd note that it deals with your original comment
<mornfall> othernoob: 200k what?
<othernoob> apokryphos: how?
<apokryphos> othernoob: "but seriously, you can't tell me that breezy is the least bit better than its predecessors.."
<othernoob> mornfall: speedcrunch is about 480k installed.. and kcalc 608k..
<apokryphos> it seems quite obvious that stability, GUI improvements, more packages are inherently *positive* ammendments
<mornfall> othernoob: you are joking right?
<othernoob> mornfall: no i'm not, i took those numbers from adept
<mornfall> othernoob: no, i mean... how are those numbers related to the topic?
<othernoob> apokryphos: more packages can't be taken into consideration though. neither can gui improvements.
<mornfall> othernoob: yeah, nothing that someone else says cannot be taken into consideration :-)
<apokryphos> othernoob: you are surely kidding. Why ever not
<othernoob> mornfall: there was no reason to erase kcalc from a virgin install to replace it with a calculator that takes more time to use than to calculate things in your head..if it wasn't for size..
<mornfall> othernoob: oh lord
<zyn> hmm
* zyn wonders why katapult doesn't start when logging in
<mornfall> othernoob: because there are no buttons with numbers, it takes so long to write them, uh?
<mornfall> or operators, well, yeah
<mornfall> if you don't know them by heart, it's hard :)
<apokryphos> zyn: on Breezy, it should
<othernoob> apokryphos: so the gui looks different and you can play around with it, great. but real user problems haven't been fixed. do you think that a MS user cares to play around in the konsole to get things working?
<othernoob> mornfall: are you suggesting that i use my mouse for a calculator?
<apokryphos> othernoob: that's absolute rubbish; the other reasons I provided were clearly things being fixed. If you're just giong to stick to a position and rant about its truth there's not much point in discussion
<mornfall> othernoob: the fact you can use parentheses makes it even worse
<apokryphos> I also take it you didn't read the Breezy release announcement, which **clearly** stated some of the nice things it adopts
<zyn> apokryphos: it doesnt...
<mornfall> othernoob: well, what's the other difference in data input between speedcrunch and kcalc?
<apokryphos> zyn: then something is wrong on your install
<zyn> fun
<othernoob> apokryphos: what did you say was fixed?
<othernoob> apokryphos: new packages equal a "fix" ?
<othernoob> apokryphos: is a lack of packages a bug?
<apokryphos> othernoob: how are (i) new packages; (ii) fixed packages necessarily not "problems" that "haven't been fixed".
<apokryphos> othernoob: it surely can be
<apokryphos> othernoob: i.e. a usable package manager for the given distro being missing... that is indeed a bug.
<othernoob> apokryphos: you may or may not remember that i've also stated long ago that the lack of repo maintainence sucks..
<apokryphos> othernoob: and now it really **does** sound like you haven't tried out any other distros
<apokryphos> Debian-based systems have some of the best package management out there
<othernoob> apokryphos: "some of the best"..mmh. so what's better in your humble opinion?
<thoreauputic> othernoob: lack of repo maintenance? What are you smoking?
<othernoob> apokryphos: and i've used several distros
<apokryphos> othernoob: so you can claim; it surely sounds like you haven't; or, not used them properly
<othernoob> thoreauputic: you know as well as me that only the security repos get updates.
<mornfall> thoreauputic: well, it must be good, he's babbling incoherently for hours now
<thoreauputic> othernoob: wrong
<apokryphos> hahaha
<thoreauputic> othernoob: bug fixes as well
<kkathman> lol
* apokryphos points othernoob to the breezy-updates repositories
<othernoob> thoreauputic: okay, bugs+security, but what about the rest?
* apokryphos chuckles
<othernoob> are you telling me that the other repos get updated? no they don't
* kkathman sees that "noob" is a critical component here
<apokryphos> for the rest there's the backports repository; but Breezy hasn't been out for long, so they don't exist yet.
<thoreauputic> othernoob: umm - the whole *idea* is that the repos reamin stabe until the next release
<apokryphos> kkathman: we were warned to not be thrown off by the nick ;-)
<thoreauputic> *remain stable
<apokryphos> othernoob: that's simply how packaging works
<kkathman> aha!! I see...well...talk the talk and walk the walk I always say
<othernoob> thoreauputic: are you kidding me now? what was "stable" about the openoffice 2 beta release in hoary?
<othernoob> and that's just one example..
<thoreauputic> othernoob: we are using the word in different senses
<mornfall> othernoob: the fact that it doesn't change in the lifetime of hoary?
<mornfall> othernoob: you don't get packages changing behaviour all of sudden (unless it was a serious bug)
<othernoob> mornfall: the fact that that release wasn't usable.
* kkathman wonders why anyone wants to come into a channel and talk trash if they just dont want attention? hmm
<apokryphos> errrr, yeah, sure it wasn't
<othernoob> apokryphos: don't make a fool out of yourself, even the OOo people said so.
<ganymed> hi. i have installed mysql server on breezy, but how is the admin password for the server?
<mornfall> what a moron *sigh*
<thoreauputic> othernoob: if you are so unhappy what are you  doing here ?  Find a distro that pleases you...
<mornfall> good there's ignore :)
<mustard5> thoreauputic, good call :)
<apokryphos> othernoob: I think I'll leave it up to everyone else here to decide who's making a fool out of themselves. :)
<kkathman> ROFL
<othernoob> thoreauputic: since you weren't here earlier, i said i'm setting it up for someone else..
<manveru> ganymed: there is none
<apokryphos> and /me hates to be a spoil-sport, but this has nothing to do with user support -- and this is a support channel
<apokryphos> othernoob: join #kubuntu-offtopic to continue the discussion
<kkathman> I feel a mass ignore from all channel members...yes a definite disturbance in the Force :)
<mornfall> apokryphos: it was fun for 20 minutes
<kkathman> apokryphos: please dont encourage that
<mustard5> kkathman, well this is the support channel :)
<othernoob> apokryphos: you asked me for my opinion, so don't act as if i disturbed your channel. for all i care, you're an op. free the world.
<kkathman> yah I know...but admittedly we can ignore him better over there I guess
<manveru> huh...
<manveru> ganymed: you have to set a password, default being that there is no password set
<apokryphos> othernoob: not laying the blame; but it is offtopic. So continue in -offtopic
<kkathman> wow its so easy to ignore in Konversation :)
<othernoob> apokryphos: so now it's offtopic when you asked me first?
<mornfall> i must admit it's been long time since i met such a troll
<mornfall> that's probably because i don't read #debian too often ;-)
<apokryphos> othernoob: the discussion is offtopic; if you have a problem with understanding why it is, then /msg me or ask in -offtopic, but don't continue in here.
<thoreauputic> othernoob: just give it a rest - it's just getting boring now
<kkathman> mornfall: there are always some kiddos that havent much else to do I suppose
<judax> mornfall: greetings
<mornfall> sounded almost like a gentooer
<mornfall> judax: hello
<mornfall> :P
<ganymed> aha, thx for this. for dummies like me.
<judax> <- Troy, working on the Adept Manual
<mornfall> judax: ah, cool :)
* mornfall is currently working on studying for an exam (like you can see, on irc :p)
<ganymed> with all the sudo hack i don't really get why there is no passwd for the mysql server
<judax> mornfall: got your reply, just not had time to reply, thx for reply, I will get that stuff in the doc
<kkathman> ganymed: you can set one...use the regular mysql commands at the konsole
<judax> mornfall: good luck with exam
<mornfall> judax: okey :)
<mornfall> (i actually don't overdo the study thing :p)
<mornfall> and thanks
<mornfall> i'll dream of leftmost (grammar) derivations tonight
<judax> good, too much study makes Jack a dull boy
<kkathman> mornfall: this sounds like no fun :)(
<mornfall> oh it is fun, unless you have one night to learn all of it ;-)
<kkathman> lol
<mornfall> actually, it may even be fun in that case
<mornfall> formal languages ain't hard
<mornfall> and it's only pushdowns, no turing machines this time
<Mars> Any Idea how can I edit my language file in superkaramba theme liquid weather 8.5?
<ganymed> ciao thx
<Mars> :/
<dlausevic|breezy> hi people
<Delvien> Are the breezy repos down?
<thoreauputic> Delvien: the .au one isn't , at least
<pipitas> hi -- can anybody tell me which Breezy package contains a file named "libXau.so.6" and where I can find the .deb containing it?
<pipitas> (I've no Breezy nor any Debian available here)
<qos> i added smb users with smbpasswd but when i start the share gui in the control center i cannot see any users which can be assigned. 
<Delvien> thoreauputic any ETA on when they will be up
<thoreauputic> Delvien: I don't know - my country's mirror seems to be OK - maybe try a different mirror
<twinoatl> hi
<twinoatl> is it possible to force apt to install a package without the dependencies ?
<nalioth> twin "man apt-get" will answer your question
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/416481 anyone have an idea? 
<DocTomoe> Delvien: how about just asking and telling us what your problem is?
<penguinbrat> Hi all, I just installed KDE on breezy and I cant seem to find the control center in the menus - am I blind or is there a snaffu in the pacakges?
<DocTomoe> and why do you do two sudos?
<twinoatl> nalioth: my problem is that I want to use a program which depends on mysql-server and I want to use mysql-server-4.1 which removes mysql-server
<Delvien>  Couldn't find package module-assistant
<DocTomoe> Delvien: seems like your sources.list is corrupt.
<nalioth> twinoatl: isnt -4.1 the same thing, just a different version?
<Delvien> Because 2 sudos means im living dangerously
<Delvien> Doctomoe how do i fix it ?
<twinoatl> nalioth: it is a different package, the two are available
<DocTomoe> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list ... You should get a sane sources.list somewhere at ubuntulinux.org ...
<penguinbrat> Delvien: you may want to try and remove any and all us prefixes from your repository list, if there are any....
<Delvien> penguinbrat ? so remove everything that says US ? or only US
<penguinbrat> Delvien: just the "us." if there are any, I just had a bitter time trying to install KDE from those mirros, and it turns out they are corrupt or something...
<Delvien> penguinbrat i dont see anything say US
<penguinbrat> Delvien: it was just a guess... why dont you like the 4.1 mysql server?
<Delvien> what?
<penguinbrat> Delvien: nm, getting confused on nicks =P
<fatbrain> what should I get, gcj or javac?
<fatbrain> eh, nevermind
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell fatbrain about javadeb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatbrain about  javadeb
<`Nomad> !wacom
<`Nomad> oops.. what,s teh command?
<ubotu> `Nomad: Do they come in packets of five?
<fatbrain> what command do I use to install a package from a .deb file?
<fatbrain> nalioth: btw, thanks :)
<lars> @fatbrain: ??? do you whish to install foo.deb?
<nalioth> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<lars> @fatbrain: if you use KDE you can install *.de-files by clicking them with the right mousekey and selecting Kubuntu Package Menu /Install Package... console + sudo dpkg -i file.deb works too
<lars> uuups... I mean [...]  *.deb-files [...] 
<fatbrain> lars: I'm ssh'ing, using terminal only.
<lars> @fatbrain... then only dpkg -i file.deb will work... cause you are allready root... :-)
<fatbrain> :)
<lars> is kubuntu you`re first Linux-Distribution?
<fatbrain> Anyone good with Java?
<lars> not me
<izut_> Hi there.
<izut_> Do you know why Kmail's Tools->Import menu item is disabled?
<propagandhi> fatbrain: what exactly do u need to know regarding java
<fatbrain> I want to know if I need to export something before it *starts* to work. Currently I get classnotfoundexception (java.lang.StringBuilder from a bleh.jar I'm trying to execute)
<propagandhi> fatbrain: is java in your path
<propagandhi> and are you executing java -jar
<nalioth> fatbrain: how many javas have you installed?
<fatbrain> nalioth: let me check
<fatbrain> I have the gcj and sun java5 installed
<fatbrain> I have no java in any of my set vars or exports
<fatbrain> java1.5, sorry
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatbrain about multijava
<propagandhi> fatbrain: have u done sudo update-alternatives --config java
<fatbrain> nalioth: Thanks
<fatbrain> propagandhi: I just did
<propagandhi> sorry
<nalioth> ubotu: tell propagandhi about multijava
<cryptom> hi, I have a strange problem, when I open the "system settings" and would like to enter "administrator mode", my password is no longer accepted, although I type it in correctly
<cryptom> what can this be?
<cryptom> I verified the correct spelling of the password in a terminal or office programm
<LjL> dunno, works for me
<propagandhi> cryptom have you set a root password or do you use sudo still?
<cryptom> It worked for me, too, before... thats strange
<cryptom> I still use sudo - which still works perfectly in the terminal!
<propagandhi> cryptom: try kdesu kcontrol
<propagandhi> at the terminal
<cryptom> Error message: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported  and host-based authentication failed
<propagandhi> bloody hell
<LjL> i get the same error there
<propagandhi> just try sudo kcontrol then
<LjL> (DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed)
<LjL> sudo kcontrol works for me
<cryptom> propagandhi, strange: I typed dcopserver as root, then: kdesu kcontrol again, and it worked!
<cryptom> but it still does not work when started from "normal users" system control
<cryptom> and by the way: what does "ignore" do? When i click ignore, i get admin access?!
<LjL> cryptom: does it also not work in the Control Center, or is that limited to System Settings?
<propagandhi> cryptom: i havent had that problem, so I'm not sure, but you could always modify the control center menu item to be run as root as a quick and nasty solution
<cryptom> LjL, kcontrol as normal user, then e.g. printer config, does not work either... if thats what you mean
<LjL> that's what i meant, yea
<cryptom> propagandhi, thats true, still strange that it worked yesterday
#kubuntu 2005-11-09
<LjL> tried rebooting? ;-P
<cryptom> yea, several times
<LjL> ok, you know, those linux users, sometimes they think they never need to reboot ;-)
<thoreauputic> LjL: which is pretty much true, except for new kernels :)
<cryptom> the only thing that could be related is that i changed the LANG values in etc environment... but to be sure its not that, i changed my password to something stupid...
<LjL> what's wrong with new kernels?
<LjL> ah sorry, you mean when installing new kernels, don't you
<thoreauputic> LjL: nothing - but you won't get a new one running without rebooting, obviously
<LjL> yeah yeah, i misunderstood
<thoreauputic> :)
<LjL> tho i think i might have read somewhere that a "kernel hotswapping" system wasn't unthought of
<LjL> now what's with Kontact consistently crashing...
<kkathman> LJL I have Kontact continually running for like 2 weeks and it hasnt crashed on me
<LjL> good for you :) seems to have calmed down anyway... basically KNode was crashing everytime i tried to download netnews
<kkathman> ohh Knode is a different thing
<kkathman> but thats not Kontact
<LjL> oh well, it's run inside kontact isn't it... does kontact do anything at all by itself, anyway?
<kkathman> LJL hmmm I dont think so
<kkathman> Knode is a separate program
<kkathman> Kontact is mail, contacts, and RSS reader
<kkathman> it does have a newsreader but maybe thats knode?? Idunno
<LjL> kkathman: Kontact has a "News" button on its sidebar, which lets you read NetNews using KNode as a KPart
<LjL> but even mail... it ain't really Kontact doing mail, but KMail, AFAIK
<LjL> dunno about contacts and RSS
<LjL> well, RSS is really Akregator
<LjL> and contacts is KAddressBook
<LjL> you can find out by going to the "Settings" menu, you'll see a "Configure xxxxx" depending on the program that's actually running inside Kontact
<kkathman> yah true enought
<kkathman> I dont use the newsreader, or the addressbook per se
<kkathman> just the mail and RSS
<kkathman> Tm_T uses the whole thing tho I think
<kkathman> I DO have knode installed as a separate program...and wasnt too pleased with it
<LjL> well, i must say i don't particularly like either KNode or KMail
<LjL> they're possibly among the things i like least in KDE
<LjL> but i must say i haven't gotten used to them enough yet
<kkathman> They are fine for my need for sure
<troth> how do i get my hard disks to appear in the storage media tab? hda1 windows(NTFS) hdb1 linux(ext2)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell troth about mountwindows
<troth> nalioth: perfect thx@
<slow-motion> n8
<funkyHat> ok, i installed amarok 1.3.5 as someone suggested, and now i get an error and amaroK dies.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4049
<funkyHat> ok that didn't include the errors
<Delvien> lol
<funkyHat> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4050
<Sgep> Is there a repo for the latest WINE?
<smonkey> Does any one mind answering a potentially stupid question?
<troth> nalioth: when i ran the script it gave this error : http://pastebin.ca/27551
<seth_k> smonkey, go for it
<seth_k> makes us feel smart :P
<smonkey> Whats the difference between the kubuntu and the kde packages?
<kkathman> Sgep: wine is in the standard Breezy repos
<smonkey> Glad I could make you feel better about yourself =)
<seth_k> hehe
<Sgep> WINE 0.9 is?
<seth_k> kde packages contain ALLLL of KDE. Kubuntu packages are hand-picked parts of KDE that we think people will use
<nalioth> troth: it means you're already done
<seth_k> so Kubuntu packages contain the KDE base system, and some KDE apps
<seth_k> but not all of them
<kkathman> Sgep: I dunno the version
<seth_k> however, they're all just metapackage
<seth_k> none of them actually contain anything, they just depend on other apps
<smonkey> OK> That makes sense.
<kkathman> its 0.6.40
<seth_k> so you could install kde-base and kdelibs4c2 and just build your own KDE system
<troth> nalioth: but it still only shows my floppy drive in media:/
<kkathman> sorry that was for Sgep 
<smonkey> Im new to this whole 'package management' thing.
<nalioth> troth: can you edit an fstab?
<troth> nalioth: ive never done it before...
<smonkey> Is there any way to remove some of the Kubuntu customizations, eithout hand editing KDE's rc files (namely how do I restore the default toolbar layouts)?
<nalioth> troth: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<troth> k
<kkathman> smonkey: try the KDE menus, and choose "defaults" or "reset"
<nalioth> smonkey: visit kubuntu.org and see the faq, there is a question and answer exactly as you've asked
<thoreauputic> smonkey: rename your ~/.kde directory, logout, login - you should get basic defaults for everything
<kkathman> thoreauputic: hehe...now thats a kewl solution :)
<smonkey> Maybe I didn't say that right.
<smonkey> I'm not talking about MY customizations.
<thoreauputic> kkathman: I've done it a few times :)
<kkathman> lol
<nalioth> smonkey: visit the kubuntu.org site
<smonkey> OK.
<kkathman> thoreauputic: nice... makes such simple sense and hadnt thought of it :)
<seth_k> smonkey, 
<seth_k> sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<seth_k> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<nalioth> kkathman: not too usable, cuz you lose your customizations
<nalioth> smonkey: seth_k saved you a trip
<kkathman> nalioth: yah but it you want to get back to square one...it works
<thoreauputic> nalioth: you do indeed :)
<smonkey> seth_k: thanks.
<LjL> how safe is compiling Debian source packages and then installing the resulting binary package?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: then you can put the pieces back until it breaks, and you know which bit broke it ;-)
<kkathman> LjL: uhmm free from all STDs I think
<nalioth> LjL: that is the preferred method
<LjL> STDs?
<kkathman> nm
<thoreauputic> LjL: it was a joke
<kkathman> a poor one, admitted ly
<thoreauputic> heh
<LjL> aaah STD
<nalioth> kkathman evidentally spends too much time on the wrong side of the tracks
<LjL> hey, i'm not even a native speaker, i can't remember all the acronyms you use in english :P
<kkathman> nalioth has been doing his best to tarnish my image :(
<LjL> :P
<thoreauputic> kkathman: he doesn't have to - we all know your evil ways already ;-)
* thoreauputic runs away fast
<kkathman> alas my reputation precedes me :)
<LjL> the bad thing about linux is that (like has happened a few times before) i'm not going to sleep at night until i decide whether to commit to ubuntu or use debian
<funkyHat> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4050
<LjL> well i do actually use both anyway, since debian is installed on my server, but that's not quite the same thing
<thoreauputic> LjL: well, I'm a former Debianista - but Ubuntu has all the advantages and more for me ( you can still use it just like Debian, but it has the 6 monthly release buzz and a great community)
<thoreauputic> I had debian woody on my old pentium until a few months ago - but now it's running breezy :)
<LjL> the main advantage for me, at the moment, is that contrary to debian, ubuntu just installed and worked, with X and all
<funkyHat> my take is debian is great (probably better) for use as a server, and ubuntu for a desktop
<smonkey> This is going to get me lynched, but I like Slackware.
<thoreauputic> LjL: yes, ubuntu was the first distro to just work out of the box for me
<LjL> but, i'm starting to get anxious about updates... maybe it's just a debian thing, but i haven't seen an update from aptitude dist-upgrade since i installed breezy
<LjL> makes me nervous =)
<thoreauputic> smonkey: no, slackware is a good distro too
<funkyHat> oo... i have an upday.
<funkyHat> *update
<thoreauputic> LjL: heh - different release strategies
<funkyHat> doh, 1/2 qwerty 1/2 dvorak! :S
<LjL> thoreauputic: suppose so, but at least i hope i'll be getting some updates when backports is ready (whenever it's going to be ready, that is)
<LjL> i just can't live with no decent updates for 6 months :o)
<thoreauputic> smonkey: I've used slack, and vector which is a slack derivative - I liked both but I'm now used to the debian way so I'm staying with Ubuntu
* funkyHat is moving towards gentoo
* funkyHat runs away before he is shot
<thoreauputic> LjL: well, backports are OK as long as you know what you are doing
<smonkey> Is there any advantage in using systemsettings over kcontrol?
<kkathman> gentoo is great if you are a developer and do alot of compiling
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: have fun watching screens of gcc output roll by ;)
<kkathman> exactly
<LjL> apt is the coolest thing since hot water, although apt*itude* (and all the related package-removal facilities) really should be integrated in all the GUI package managers... i'm forced to use the console just because Adept, Synaptic and friends can't support what aptitude does
<smonkey> thoreauputic: I am definetly fond of Slackware. It was the first distro I used seriously.  I still run it on my laptop.
<funkyHat> i want to steal some stuff from debian/ubuntu though. gentoo's plug and play USB support is pretty poor
<LjL> thoreauputic: what do you mean, backports aren't going to just work like other packages? i thought so
<thoreauputic> LjL: hmm - yes a GUI frontend for aptitude would be nice I guess
<kkathman> LjL: I have used apt since going to the distro  3 releases back...I really like apt..very fast and easy to learn and use
<kkathman> and kynaptic, synaptic all basically frontended it I suppose
<funkyHat> i don't mind setting it up, but i shouldn't have to configure stuff for every memory stick/other thing i plug in!
<LjL> thoreauputic: well, if it were for me, i wouldn't make *a* GUI frontend -- i would integrated aptitude features into the main APT system. after all, the auto-removal of packages just simply makes sense
<thoreauputic> LjL: they will work - but sometimes with backports you can get unexpected breakages - hopefully the breezy backports will be better
<kkathman> funkyHat: my memory stick worked fine..and just about anything else I plug in...at least so far :)
<LjL> thoreauputic: if it's somewhere between debian unstable and testing, it'd be ok... i'm used to debian packages breaking sometimes after updating
<funkyHat> yes, that's what i don't like about gentoo
<thoreauputic> LjL: that's what I meant about knowing what you are doing
<smonkey> thoreauputic: The one thing I found Debian/Ubuntu to have over Slackware is the number of available packages.
<thoreauputic> LjL: as the Debian people say "If it breaks you get to keep both pieces"
<funkyHat> actually, my take is gentoo is best suited to environments where performance in a limited range of applications is important
<LjL> thoreauputic: i don't really know if i do :-) really, if it's worse than debian unstable, i  suppose i could really get into some trouble
<thoreauputic> smonkey: yeah - an amazing variety
<funkyHat> i.e. a computer that is used for recording and mastering audio, and nothing else
<funkyHat> ubuntu is much better as a general purpose desktop
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: not to start a distro war, but I saw an article where "experts" set up a gentoo system and a slack system - and slack was faster!
<funkyHat> heh
<LjL> thoreauputic: the real problem is that it sometimes is "if it breaks, then you'll find that something else totally unrelated will have divided into two broken pieces"
<LjL> (you can still keep them, of course)
<thoreauputic> LjL: indeed
<funkyHat> 'experts' being the single point of failure?
<funkyHat> ;)
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: it was a balanced review actually, and both sides said they were surprised ;)
<funkyHat> hehe
<LjL> now why should a website title "Working with CVS" when they're using subversion, i wonder?
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: the optimisations are grossly overrated IMO
<funkyHat> they were probably setting up a general purpose system
<funkyHat> yes, they are
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: but gentoo has a nice packaging system - I just don't have time for compiling everything (yes, I know you don't *have* to)
<funkyHat> but it is helpful that i can choose not to compile in support for ANYTHING but CD, GTK, audio, and the other 2 or 3 things i need on that particular system
<LjL> thoreauputic: it's also a matter of having the disk space to keep the sources for everything, i suppose
* thoreauputic really doesn't care if his box is 2% slower than an equivalent gentoo install
<funkyHat> i have a 700mHz p3 running audacity better than it runs on here (1600mHz sempron)
<funkyHat> thoreauputic, i agree, but i did have plenty of time, lol
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: of course slackware, debian, or ubuntu can also be installed as a base system to which you only add what you need
<funkyHat> yes, but not compiling in stuff that you don't need (when you do it on a large scale, which most users can't), does produce better results
<smonkey> You could also build the whole system from source yourself...
<funkyHat> yes, but that means no packaging system, dependency hell, and lots of manual updating
<LjL> well i suppose gentoo's purpose it precisely to make building the whole system easier
<thoreauputic> smonkey: you could - Debian from scratch :)  A bit pointless given that apt and co are the big advantages
<john-robinson> morning all
<LjL> tho i'm not sure how building a system from APT source packages would work out
<john-robinson> any gurus here?
<john-robinson> I've just popped over from #unichrome
<smonkey> thoreauputic: He did say he had a lot of time to waste.
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: woah - have you heard of apt-get build-dep? Or apt-get -b <package> ? and so on...
<john-robinson> and my question is: which via (Unichrome) driver does kubuntu 5.10 ship with?
<LjL> thoreauputic: i was thinking precisely of that... really, i do wonder how easy it would be (and how comparable to gentoo's way) to build a system using apt-get source and apt-get build-dep
<thoreauputic> LjL: I'll never find out ;-)
<LjL> me neither, i suppose, but it'd be interesting to know
<funkyHat> thoreauputic, no, what's that in relationship to?
<LjL> well i suppose that Gentoo offers some user-friendly way to choose configure options (and get dependencies accordingly), that apt packages don't
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: the point being that you can use a Debian packaging system to satisfy all compiling dependencies
<LjL> funkyHat: "apt-get source <package>" downloads the source-code version of a package
<funkyHat> me mentioning dependencies and such with compiling a system from scratch?
<funkyHat> ah right
<thoreauputic> funkyHat: right
<LjL> funkyHat: "apt-get build-dep <package>" downloads the source dependencies for the package
<funkyHat> ok
<LjL> funkyHat: "apt-get -b <package>" builds the package and creates a binary .deb package
<john-robinson> LjL: yes it does, not fantastically user-friendly, but obviously dependencies vary depending on the --with-options you pass to configure, and it gets that right
<propagandhi> john-robinson: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/xserver-xorg-driver-via
<funkyHat> but debian doesn't provide a way to easily manage what gets compiled in ;)
<thoreauputic> and  apt-get install apt-howto tells you more than you ever wanted to know on the subject ;)
<LjL> john-robinson: yeah, i presumed that would be the main attractive over using source apt or something like that
<LjL> john-robinson: when compiling from source, i can definitely see how useful it would be to have dependencies downloaded automatically taken from the configure options
<LjL> john-robinson: with debian/ubuntu, i'm constantly doing "./configure" [error!] , "apt-get install source-package", "./configure" [error!] , etc
<funkyHat> i know, it's an odd test-case, but it shows that gentoo can (in a very few cases, perhaps 3? ;)) have a serious advantage over binary distros
<Delvien> what command to run the screenshot program in KDE
<thoreauputic> LjL: you might enjoy auto-apt :)
<LjL> hmm let me have a look
<john-robinson> LjL: Gentoo's not quite like that, you pick so-called USE flags, and the build system uses them to work out dependencies and pass configure options
<Delvien> anyone know ?
* thoreauputic wonders why it's always OK to be totally off-topic in #kubuntu but not #ubuntu ;-)
<propagandhi> Delvien: theres ksnapshot
<LjL> oh, yeah, i think i've read about auto-apt before, but forgot about it
<LjL> the idea is certainly very cool
<john-robinson> e.g. USE=aa will pass --with-aa (the ascii art library) to any package that supports it, and will fetch libaa when you do
<john-robinson> propagandhi: thanks!
<LjL> john-robinson: that *is* basically what i was thinking of
<propagandhi> john-robinson: no worries, if its useful that is
<john-robinson> well will have to look closely but yes it should be
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> hehehe - now I can tell everyone how off-topic they are ;)
* funkyHat smiles sweetly
* thoreauputic decides not to
<LjL> thoreauputic: are you actually using auto-apt?
* smonkey sacrifices a goat to thoreauputic 
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> LjL: hardly ever :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: I sometimes use apt-get build-dep
<thoreauputic> LjL: but I only compile stuff like the latest fluxbox, mostly
<LjL> i find that build-dep usually tries to install waay to much stuff... also, it doesn't work well with aptitude :(
<nalioth> LjL: why do you do all that writing?
<LjL> i only compile stuff like the stuff that isn't in ubuntu (or debian, depending), mostly
<nalioth> LjL: let apt-get do the work for you
<LjL> nalioth: what are you referring to?
<nalioth> LjL: compiling stuff
<LjL> nalioth: well, on one hand, i often compile stuff that does *not* come in a package... and on the other hand, as i said, build-dep is often too fond of installing stuff
<LjL> ... stuff that can't be automatically removed with aptitude later, morepver
<LjL> i mean -- if i install "xlibs-dev" using aptitude, for example, it will install a ton of dependencies... but i can just do "aptitude remove xlibs-dev" and all the dependencies will be removed automatically, without needing to keep track of them
<LjL> but if i use apt-get's source package commodities, this doesn't work anymore
<thoreauputic> LjL: it can be quite useful to keep those deps hanging around, I find - subsequent compiles often use similar libs etc and I don't have to get them again
<thoreauputic> but that assumes you have some space for the stuff
<LjL> yeah
<LjL> and that's the problem :)
<LjL> that stuff often comes at the cost of some hundred megs
<thoreauputic> LjL: there's always deborphan 
<thoreauputic> and debfoster
<LjL> i know... but when you use aptitude, apt-get, deborphan and friends just tend to get in the way, unfortunately
<LjL> really, i think "the aptitude way" ought to be integrated in the whole APT system
<nalioth> LjL: aptitude parses the dpkg installed db
<LjL> having the lone aptitude program using logics that are incompatible with most other apt-related programs is a weak point for APT, imho
<thoreauputic> LjL: given he usual pace of Debian changes, you might get your wish in about a decade or so <grin>
<LjL> hehe
<LjL> anyway, really, deborphan and all that is all stuff that i *do* use, just inconsistently
<LjL> i think i'll really have a serious look at auto-apt
<LjL> if auto-apt can be made to run an "aptitude unmarkauto <just-installed-package>" for everything it installs, i think it'd come very useful for compiling
<LjL> sorry, i meant "aptitude MARKauto"
<LjL> so that the next time aptitude is run, the auto-apt installed packages get removed
<thoreauputic> LjL: or just use debfoster and it will ask if you want them removed
<LjL> don't forget also "dpkg -l | grep "ii" | grep "\-dev", and then remove everything you don't like ;-)
<LjL> that's the way i do it most often :)
* thoreauputic doesn't really bother too much, and just runs apt-get autoclean once in a while
<LjL> you probably just have more diskpace than i :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: well, I just don't have a lot of big p0rn videos ;-)
<LjL> hey hey what are you insinuating? :-P
<funkyHat> can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4050 S(
<funkyHat> :(
<thoreauputic> Hehe
<kkathman> thoreauputic: now that you mention it...I was reading apt-get autoclean and didnt exactly get the diff between it and just clean
<kkathman> is the diff that autoclean will locate sub-dependencies that arent needed any more?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: autoclean just wipes stuff that's outdated -  clean wipes everything
<kkathman> so when would you ever use clean then?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: autoclean wipes packages that aren't ever going to be used again
<LjL> kkathman: both clean and autoclean only wipe out the *cache*, not the actual installed stuff
<LjL> cache = the downloaded .deb's, basically
<thoreauputic> kkathman: well, clean will get you a big chunk of disc space
<kkathman> hmm wonder why that wasnt apt-cache clean then...makes more sense I guess
<kkathman> lol
<LjL> kkathman: yeah, that's something i often type by mistake ;)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: are you questioning the ways of apt ?
* thoreauputic makes horrible #debian noises
<kkathman> ok...so say I do an apt-get install on a package....then do a remove... I know that doesnt always remove everything that was installed...
<LjL> (the other thing i always type by mistake is "ls --sort=date" instaed of "ls --sort=time", i never ever once can remember which one is right)
<kkathman> so its best to do an apt-get autoclean possibly after a remove?
<LjL> kkathman: you should do an "aptitude install" and then an "aptitude remove", if you want everything that was installed to be removed
<thoreauputic> kkathman: to remove the config files you add --purge
<LjL> kkathman:  *that*'s precisely the big advantage of aptitude over apt-get
<kkathman> ahh I see
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> and all this time Ive used apt
* kkathman blames thoreauputic  :)
<kkathman> hehe
<thoreauputic> kkathman: apt-get autoclean has nothing to do with dependencies really - it just clears out the debs you don't need
<thoreauputic> ie the outdated ones in the cache
<LjL> apt-get clean (or autoclean) is basically just for "hell, my disk is full, help!"
<thoreauputic> right
<LjL> it's a bit like clearing your browser's cache 'cause you're out of space
<kkathman> one other question...lately Ive had probs making .. ie. compiling...should I be downloading these into /usr/bin/local to make/make install  cuz I seem to have problems with permissions
<thoreauputic> kkathman: heh - well might yu blame me; I have always used apt-get although I now know aptitude is a better way
<thoreauputic> kkathman: no, you can ./configure && make in your $HOME as your user
<LjL> everyone seems to be using apt-get
<LjL> but aptitude just does the same thing, better
<thoreauputic> you only need sudo/root for the make install (or checkinstall)
<thoreauputic> LjL: habit
<LjL> yeah i guess so
<LjL> i'm still using apt-get on my server
<LjL> it makes no sense to switch to aptitude now that it's been up for, like, four years
<kkathman> thoreauputic: see thats what I thought, but Im getting errors as if it doesnt have the permissions
<kkathman> weird
<kkathman> ok
<LjL> kkathman: sometimes you just stumble on bad makefiles...
<kkathman> could be
<kkathman> but I've had two this week
<thoreauputic> kkathman: you should only get permission errors if you try to "make install" as a user
<kkathman> ended with similar errs
<kkathman> so I thought I was doing someting wrong
<LjL> thoreauputic: i've met programs that try to install stuff at a simple "make", unfortunately
<kkathman> I dont do that much compiling actually
<thoreauputic> LjL: eww
<LjL> thoreauputic: yeah, i know
<kkathman> thoreauputic: I usually do sudo make install
<thoreauputic> LjL: they shouldn't oughter do that!
<LjL> there's many thing people shouldn't oughta do :)
<thoreauputic>   /join #philosophy
<thoreauputic> ;)
<txakoli> how can i install amule?
<LjL> heh
<LjL> txakoli: aptitude install amule
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> see I was gonna say apt-get
<LjL> i know :P
<kkathman> old habits die hard gentlemen
<txakoli> thanks for your help
<LjL> txakoli: that
<txakoli> i new in linux
<LjL> txakoli: that's basically the way to install any program
<LjL> txakoli: to *find* programs, you should do "apt-cache search <words to search>"
<LjL> when you find the program you needed, it's "aptitude install <program-name>"
<LjL> amule's program name is just, well, "amule" :)
<txakoli> but konsole tell me...are you root? and is imposible install any program. I don't kwon to do
<LjL> try "apt-cache search donkey", and you'll find a lot of edonkey/emule related programs
<thoreauputic> txakoli: use sudo
<LjL> right, you must be root, which in Ubuntu means typing "sudo" before the command
<LjL> in this case, "sudo aptitude install amule"
<thoreauputic> txakoli: like  sudo aptitude install <nameofpackage>
<txakoli> thanks very much. I am going to try now
<smonkey> You know what I *hate* about gnu/linux?
<smonkey> It always makes me forget to do my other work.
<thoreauputic> smonkey: other work?  What's that ? <grin>
* smonkey grins
<smonkey> thoreauputic: By the way, thanks for mentioning #philosophy. It reminded I have to re-reade Descartes' meditations.
<LjL> what I hate about both Linux and Windows and MacOS, too, is that none of them aren't nearly like AmigaOS *sigh* :)
<thoreauputic> smonkey: ah, I prefer earlier thinkers like Plato and Boethius personally ;)
<txakoli> when I write sudo aptitude install the next line ask me password but I can't write anything. Is imposible write a letter
<LjL> txakoli: it is not impossible, it just doesn't show... you wouldn't want a password to be shown on the screen
<thoreauputic> txakoli: you don't see the password - it is blank by default
<txakoli> the keyboard is blocked
<smonkey> thoreauputic: You aren;t one of those people who *likes* Aristotle are you?
<thoreauputic> txakoli: no it isn't
<thoreauputic> smonkey: no, actually - but I like Plato
<LjL> txakoli: it's not blocked. just type your password at the "Password:" prompt, and it will work, even if you see nothing while typing
<thoreauputic> smonkey: well, parts of Plato ;)
<txakoli> thanks I am going to try
<smonkey> thoreauputic: I'm just reading Descartes in an attempt to be well rounded.
<smonkey> thoreauputic: I tend to like people like Camus more.
<thoreauputic> smonkey: hmmm - I don't think Descartes was particularly well-rounded myself
<thoreauputic> Camus was an artist
<smonkey> thoreauputic: Well no, but I wan't to be well rounded.
<thoreauputic> as well as a philosopher of course
<smonkey> Oh man thoreauputic. I can't believe I just caught that.
<thoreauputic> smonkey: if you want to be permanently depressed read Jean-Paul Sartre ;-)
* smonkey can't help but chuckle.
<smonkey> thoreauputic: You've got my number.
<txakoli> thanks you very much at all. Now is perfect. I thought that never could do it
<thoreauputic> txakoli: *nix protects you by hiding your password :)
<LjL> txakoli: installing packages in Ubuntu is very easy once you get the hang of it, compared to most other (non-Debian based) distributions, in my opinion
<LjL> txakoli: also know that you may use a graphical package manager like Adept, Kynaptic, KPackage or Synaptic (that's a GNOME app, though)
<txakoli> I sure but is the first time I install linux
<_jorge> Hi
<LjL> still, i would use aptitude for actually installing programs, while those graphical package managers can be very useful for browsing around the available pakcages
<_jorge> can anyone give me some advice about K3b?
<LjL> txakoli: that's why i said "once you get the hang of it" :)
<_jorge> it's not working
<_jorge> :(
<txakoli> it's very diferent windows but I like very much 
<txakoli> I am tired windows
<LjL> txakoli: well, both KDE and GNOME try very hard to look and work like Windows, but Linux just isn't like Windows no matter how hard they try ;-)
<thoreauputic> txakoli: welcome to freedom :)
<_jorge> well, the problem is like this:
<_jorge> i tray to record an ISO file
<smonkey> txakoli: Atick with it (Linux). You'll never want to go back.
<_jorge> and K3b says it's burning but there are no movement at the progress bar
<smonkey> _jorge: Do you get any error messages?
<LjL> smonkey: hmm well, must say i've often been tempted to go back to windows, and actually *have* often gone back to windows
<_jorge> yeah
<LjL> it's a bit of a push and pull
<_jorge> wait
* smonkey points in LjL  in horror
* LjL hides in shame
* thoreauputic feels sick every time he has to use windows
<smonkey> _jorge: what does the message say?
* LjL feels sick every time he has to use Windows *or* Linux
* LjL would be happy if just AmigaOS was open-source and turned into a modern OS, like with memory protection and all those gimmicks
* propagandhi thinks sometimes people are never satisfied
<smonkey> I have a professor that handed out a paper where one of the requirements was that it be written in MS Word.
<smonkey> I think I'm going to drop the class.
<_jorge> orge@pclinux:~$ find: /dev/.static: Permiso denegado
<_jorge> k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.
<_jorge> k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry. 
* bimberi feels sick because he's eating lunch and there's someone in #ubuntu called "infested_maggot"
<_jorge> that's it
<txakoli> well I must go to sleep. tomorrow I work. I hope to speak with you soon and excume for my english. See you
<LjL> txakoli: bye
<thoreauputic> smonkey: submit in Open Document Format and if he complains, tell him his software is broken if it can't read it ;)
<smonkey> _jorge: I only speak english, but I'm guessing Permiso means permision,  In that case make sure you have read/write access to the drive.
<smonkey> haha
<LjL> permiso denegato = permission denied
<_jorge> ok, how can i check that?
<smonkey> thoreauputic: Maybe i'll write it on a C64 (IN ALL CAPS).
<LjL> READY.
<thoreauputic> smonkey: nah, write it with a quill pen in perfect copperplate and say "technology is overrated"
<_jorge> how can i check my permission over teh CD R/W?
<smonkey> _jorge: I don't know enough about debian/ubuntu to tell you what the .static directory is for.
<smonkey> _jorge: but i'll try. Do you know what device file corresponds to your cd writer?
<LjL> me neither, but a very quick and dirty workaround would be to run the program as root, i suppose
* LjL ducks and hides
<_jorge> i think so
* thoreauputic drops a 50kg Unix manual on LjL
* LjL has hidden in time
<thoreauputic> !run
* ubotu runs away and tramples thoreauputic in the process. Poor thoreauputic
<LjL> :)
<thoreauputic> :)
<smonkey> thoreauputic: haha tech. is over rated. haha
<smonkey> _jorge: It could just be that you dont have access to the .static directory that the error mentioned.
<LjL> tech ain't overrated, just wait till the next black-out, when you'll say "oh well, i'll just watch some TV" and then remember TV doesn't work without electricity...
<smonkey> _jorge: It looks like, on my system at least, that the directory /dev/.static is only accessible by root.
<thoreauputic> LjL: I would light a  candle and read a book...
<_jorge> ok
<_jorge> i'll chechk that
<_jorge> check
<smonkey> _jorge: So you could run k3b as root, or change the permissions on the .static directory. But I don't know what sort of security issue that mght present.
<LjL> thoreauputic: i would hope i have some full AA batteries, and read a book on my backlighted Psion :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: or walk outside and look at the stars...
<LjL> stars? you don't live in a city, do you? :P
<_jorge> -dev-hdb        -media-cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<thoreauputic> LjL: can still see stars here, fortunately - it is a city but not a huge one
<_jorge> that's in my fstab file
<_jorge> ok i'll try that
<LjL> thoreauputic: about 2 million people here, but the sky is very rarely worth looking at... most of the time, you just see mars (when it's there) and one or two stars
<_jorge> damn!"ERROR: Communication problem with k3b, it probably crashed."
<_jorge> :(
<thoreauputic> LjL: I know what you mean - I used to live in a city of 5 million
<LjL> also, Milan is probably only second to London as far as fog is concerned :)
<thoreauputic> ah, Milan - I remember the cathedral in Milan from my early boyhood
<thoreauputic> don't ask me why
<smonkey> _jorge: did you _just_ run it as root
<LjL> nice eh? i mean, it's a simple, modest and elegant manufact ;-P
<thoreauputic> (probably because the hotel was next to the cathedral ) *G*
<_jorge> yep sudo k3b
<_jorge> :(
<LjL> thoreauputic: i can't fathom how much you payed for that hotel :o)
<_jorge> now  i can't kill k3b!
<thoreauputic> LjL: I didn't pay anything - I guess my parents must have though ;)
<LjL> yeah, 'course :P
<LjL> did you/they come specifically to visit milan?
<LjL> (you'd be the first i know of ;)
<thoreauputic> LjL: no, we were on our way to Geneva
<smonkey> _jorge: try this: 1) open a terminal. 2) as yourself type xhost+. 3) type su. 4) enter your password. 5) type DISPLAY=:0.0 k3b.
<smonkey> oh
<LjL> thoreauputic: you had been in the south of italy?
<smonkey> just use ps to figure out which process is k3b and kill it
<thoreauputic> LjL: no, we came to Europe on a ship via Genoa :)
<smonkey> _jorge: you may have to be root to kill it
<LjL> thoreauputic: oic
<thoreauputic> LjL: tis was a long time ago :)
<LjL> thoreauputic: you're from the US? i guess US->Europe via ship is kinda long!
<thoreauputic> LjL: Australia :)
<thoreauputic> even further!
<LjL> well, then i guess it's kinda even longer :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: this was in the days when people used ships more than 'planes
<thoreauputic> as i said, a longtime ago
<LjL> thoreauputic: is your name Alan Turing or something? :-P
<thoreauputic> LjL: hahah
<smonkey> hahaha
<thoreauputic> LjL: Pablo Picasso  
<smonkey> what IS that .static directory for?
<thoreauputic> heh
<LjL> well, next time i go to australia, i'll think of you spending days and days in a ship, when i get too bored of the 8-hour trip ;-P
<fatejudger_> well that was weird
<fatejudger_> Comcast just dropped me
<_jorge> yep
<_jorge> i'm trying to do that
<_jorge> ps -h
<LjL> ("next time i go to australia" probably being my next life, though... i haven't even been in most of italy, not to mention europe)
<_jorge> so i do "sudo kill 8055" and nothing happens
<_jorge> i think i'll have to reset the system :(
<smonkey> I hven't hade much luck with sudo at all.
<_jorge> damn K3b!
<smonkey> Just do a regular su
<LjL> i haven't been to rome, geez, would you live two dozens years in italy and never once go to rome?
<smonkey> than kill it
<LjL> i've been to venice, at least, tho
<_jorge> 8071 pts/1    00:00:00     k3b <defunct>
<_jorge> pfff
<smonkey> LjL: I've been in the port-o-potty down the road.
<_jorge> i don't get it
<smonkey> _jorge: try lying to it . do a kill -SIGHUP to tell it you hung up. that usually works for me.
<thoreauputic> LjL: it's common for people to not travel within their own country - many Australians have never visited the Centre of the continent or travelled to th eother side, whereas tourists often do
<fatejudger_> I guess their DNS servers are down again
<thoreauputic> LjL: but yes, i think you should go to Rome at least :)
<_jorge> ok
<fatejudger_> wow, that's cool, if you lag out you can still see all of the messages sent
<_jorge> i'll try that
<_jorge> thanx anyway
<LjL> thoreauputic: true to a certain extent, but trust me, every time i tell an italian that i've never been to rome, they look at me *very* strangely :)
<thoreauputic> LjL: hahah
<fatejudger_> so does anyone know to set different speeds for a touchpad and usb mouse?
<thoreauputic> LjL: sort of like a Frenchman who's never been to Paris?
<fatejudger_> my usb mouse is just right, but my cursor just goes flying across the screen when I use my touchpad
<LjL> guess so... i mean, paris is basically the only really big city in france, while italy is more made of many smaller cities... however, rome is still rome
<thoreauputic> LjL: mind you I've never met a Frenchman who would admit not having been to Paris ;-)
* regeya yawns
<LjL> thoreauputic: well, it's easy to "have been" somewhere if you just extend your definition of "having been" ;-)  for example, i've been in London
<regeya> so if you live in some country/state/whatever, and you've never been to the big city of your local gov't, you're sort of like a leper?
<LjL> only, that was in Heathrow, and for one hour or so
<thoreauputic> LjL: right, and I've "been" in Aden and Port Said
<LjL> regeya: rome ain't "the big city of my local govt", or at least, that's not the reason why people usually visit it!
<regeya> LjL: :P
<LjL> i've been in Neaples for two hours (waiting for a ship to Sicily) this summer
<LjL> hope there are no Neapolitans here, but... it's not an experience i'd like to repeat ;)
<LjL> i mean, there are road crossing as large as the biggest crossings i can think of in Milan... only, there are no traffic lights or white stripes
<thoreauputic> regeya: it's really more about culture and history than government
<regeya> this is REALLY offtopic.
<regeya> I mean, I've been called on the carpet for talking about other distributions, I swear it was this channel.
<thoreauputic> regeya: yes, fun isn't it ?
<LjL> is it? :)
<LjL> but, we were talking about a KDE-integrated geography program, of course :)
<regeya> pah.
<thoreauputic> heheh
<regeya> :)
<LjL> you know... that one program... [apt-cache search kde geography] 
<_chuck> hi, i have an issue with skype, when i want to call it apears: /dev/dsp-1: Device or resource busy
<LjL> ach, no results, tough luck =(
<_chuck> does somebody can helpme to fix it
<_chuck> ?
<regeya> it's just that all the kubuntu-related discussion sort of died while y'all were discussing cities...
<fatejudger_> that's true
<regeya> this being #kubuntu, I know it's weird that people might talk about that
<thoreauputic> regeya: you're right of course
<fatejudger_> I know that I've gone way off topic in this channel though
<smonkey> _chuck: Sorry, I don't know a thing about skype.
<chuck87> ok thnx
<fatejudger_> doesn't anyone have a laptop here?
* regeya wishes he knew something about skype
<chuck87> yes, i have a laptop
<smonkey> _chuck: In fact, I've never even heard of it.
<thoreauputic> regeya: in general the rules are more relaxed here than in #ubuntu - but then it's a smaller less busy channel
<smonkey> _fatejudger: Yep.
<chuck87> oks
<fatejudger_> does anyone have Kubuntu on their laptop?
<regeya> thoreauputic: thanks for not finishing that statement though ;-)
<fatejudger_> my touchpad is really fast, but my usb mouse is just the right spsed
<LjL> http://kgeography.berlios.de/  <- here ;)
<fatejudger_> *speed
* smonkey shakes his head
<chuck87> fatejudger: i hace one
* regeya takes his leave then
<chuck87> fatejudger: i have one
<smonkey> Me laptop runs Slackware.
<smonkey> *my
<chuck87> fatejudger: im running kubuntu
<fatejudger_> well does anyone know how to adjust the speed of just the touchpad?
<chuck87> can i help u?
<chuck87> ehh jeje noup! XD
<fatejudger_> my touchpad is really fast
<fatejudger_> but I want to leave the speed of my USB mouse alone
<chuck87> fatejudger:let me look for it ok?
<fatejudger_> chuck87: ok
<regeya> I bet if I said 'lo siento' I could get apokryphos's attention
<chuck87> fatejudger_: $sudo kcontrol
<chuck87> then peripherals
<chuck87> and the on mouse
<fatejudger_> chuck87: I know how to adjust the mouse speed
<fatejudger_> chuck87: but I'd rather not have to adjust the speed every time I change input devices
<chuck87> :S
<chuck87> fatejudger_: that's weird :S
<fatejudger> it does seem weird that the speed changes that much
<LjL> an informal sort-of bug report: "System Settings" ignores the fact that I've set up KDE to use double-clicking for opening icons
<smonkey> fatejudger: You could list multiple pointers in your x config file
<fatejudger> system settings is really messed up
<LjL> well, i think it's quite new as a program
<smonkey> fatejudger: By default the x config file probably uses /dev/mice as the pointer, which is a device for all mice.
<fatejudger> smonkey: then why would the speed be so different?
<smonkey> fatejudger: for the 'general' device? because each mouse reports movement differently.
<smonkey> fatejudger: I would imagine, but I am not sure, that if specify the mice seperatey in the configuration file for X, then there is a way to specify a sensitivity for each device.
<aeon17x> smonkey: Linux pretty much has most mice covered. :)
<poimen> how can I mount a iso image??
<smonkey> fatejudger: you might try setting the "SampleRate" option for the mouse driver in you X config.
<smonkey> poimen: Look up the "LOOP DEVICE" section of the man page for mount.
<poimen> ok
<fatejudger> smonkey: SampleRate?
<smonkey>        Option "SampleRate" "integer"
<smonkey>               Sets the number of motion/button events the mouse sends per sec-
<smonkey>               ond.  Setting this is only supported for  some  mice,  including
<smonkey>               some  Logitech  mice  and  some  PS/2  mice  on  some platforms.
<smonkey>               Default: whatever the mouse is already set to.
<smonkey> fatejudger: thats from the mouse(4x) man page
<smonkey> I don't know if it will work, but it's worth a try.
<fatejudger> smonkey: how will that let me set the speed for multiple mice though?
<smonkey> fatejudger: I thought you wanted to set it for a specific mouse.
<smonkey> fatejudger: If you try setting that option (or maybe the resolution option) for /dev/input/mice it will be applied to all mice.
<poimen> checking if Qt needs -ljpeg... no
<poimen> checking for rpath... yes
<poimen> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<poimen> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<poimen> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<poimen> poimen@catv:~/kxdocker/kxdocker-0.39$               
<poimen> what should I do???
<nalioth> poimen: why are you pasting in here?
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<claydoh> what was your --prefix?
<nalioth> poimen: you need to install kde-devel
<nalioth> and maybe soem other kde*-dev
<poimen> thankx
<fatejudger> ??
<Hobbsee> wow
<fatejudger> what happened there?
<fatejudger> it looks like a freenode server went down
<Hobbsee> not a clue, happened in a lot of #ubuntu too...
<Hobbsee> yeah, maybe
<fatejudger> and the people on it got booted off
<Hobbsee> hmmm...yeah
<geppo> hi i am geppo!!!!!!!!!
<nalioth> Hobbsee: howdy
<Hobbsee> hey nalioth :)
<fatejudger> hi I am fatejudger!!!!!111one
<Hobbsee> i'm finished the rotten exams!
<geppo> the newbie og kubuntu!
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: this is odd...i'm connected via brown.freenode.net and i didnt get booted...
<fatejudger> hmm
<geppo> w Inter
<geppo> the italian football is the best!
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<geppo> hmmm????
<Hobbsee> this is showing a 42 second lag...or was
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> ah, back to 1 second lag
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> irc has terrible lag
<Hobbsee> not usually
<Hobbsee> well, here, anywya
<Hobbsee> oh good, 363 ms - back to normal :)
<fatejudger> I get 127ms
<fatejudger> and I'm on a wireless network
<Hobbsee> nice
<geppo> Somebody speach italian?
<Hobbsee> this is broadband cable, but it's australian, so it's not as fast as everywhere else
<geppo> Parlez vous francais?
<Hobbsee> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<geppo> thank you bye bye
<Hobbsee> lol...and it occurs again
<fatejudger> lol
<Knowerrors> hehe, we still here!
<Hobbsee> good!
<Knowerrors> they need to get a decent server, losers
<nalioth> Hobbsee: glad you're done with school
<Hobbsee> yeah, me too
<Knowerrors> Hey anyone know what would cause this?  (wait for my paste)
<Knowerrors> flow@ubuntu:~$ sudo kcontrol
<Knowerrors> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-flow" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Knowerrors> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Knowerrors> ERROR: Communication problem with kcontrol, it probably crashed.
<Knowerrors> flow@ubuntu:~$ Error: "/tmp/ksocket-flow" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Knowerrors> Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<Knowerrors> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-flow" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Knowerrors> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Knowerrors> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-flow" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Knowerrors> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Knowerrors> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-flow" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Knowerrors> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Knowerrors> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-flow" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Knowerrors> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Knowerrors> QFile::getch: File not open
<Knowerrors> kcontrol: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program
<fatejudger> !nopastebin.com
<ubotu> Not a clue, fatejudger
<fatejudger> oh wait, that's in the C++ channel
<nalioth> Knowerrors: what part of "please dont paste in here" is not clear?
<fatejudger> nalioth: what is that other website that is the pastebin alternative?
<Knowerrors> my bad, sorry for the flood
<nalioth> Knowerrors: the /topic greets you every time you enter a channel
<Knowerrors> yeah, I know no excuse, I forget to read that
<Knowerrors> won't do it again, Im a heathen sometimes
<Phily> Found a bug with kcontrol when enabling nvidia Option          "RenderAccel" "true" in xorg.conf  kcontrol freezez the whole system keyboard interation is dead but I can still login using ssh
<nalioth> fatejudger: there are many
<nalioth> !paste
<nalioth> paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Knowerrors> Ok, so proper etiqute followed, please anybody look at this http://pastebin.com/416830 and offer any insights as to fix this... 
<Knowerrors> its the only way I can access certain parts of KDE Settings, that won't come up through the regular (Kubuntu Settings) interface
<DaSkreech> Can you uninstall a package and all the packages that depend on it
<Hobbsee> *raises eyebrows* - i got disconnected?
<Hobbsee> must have
<jsubl2> router maintenance
<Hobbsee> ah fun
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<nalioth> DaSkreech: use aptitude
<DaSkreech> nalioth: It doesn't work with meta packages it seems
<DaSkreech> nalioth: only that package gets removed
<DaSkreech> It seems
<nalioth> DaSkreech: then i'm lost (seems to be happening a lot this evening)
<DaSkreech> nalioth: It's ok I got Edubuntu installed
<DaSkreech> I'll just manually uninstall the ubuntu stuff
<fatejudger> edubuntu?
<fatejudger> who would want that?
<EvanCarroll> My systems performance slowely degrades, and nothing is listing with top that is taking near my 2gb of ram, how would i go about finding what is causing this gradual slow down
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Admin mode fix in breezy- and hoary-updates | Breezy Released! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | HAL/GPG/Konsole font fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<EvanCarroll> changing windows and responsivness to clicking seems to be pretty drastic
<nalioth> Riddell: while you're here, what's the build order of 3.4.3? got a linky?
<Riddell> nalioth: arts kdelibs kdebase.....kdesdk kdewebdev kdevelop3 kdeaddons
<Riddell> nybbled: how do these quebequois know before speaking to me if I'm anglophone or francophone?
<Riddell> oh, he left
<kkathman> evening all :)
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<at1as> Change in complaints, and new question:
<at1as> Breezy crashes hard when I lose wifi connection when Cisco's VPN client is active.
<at1as> Turns out, it's only with the Atheros chipset (ironically, Cisco's A/B/G cards)
<at1as> My Orinoco card doesn't do it.
<at1as> Ok, new question/complaint...  Isn't KDE supposed to have an "offline" setting?  I am using dimap for email and when I go away from network connectivity I still get constant irritating messages about "can't find server"
<at1as> Anyone else have this issue?  Am I just doing something wrong?
<propagandhi> at1as: perhaps you have it set to periodically check for mail?
<nickl> anyone seen a problem using adept
<nickl> after i run it, ask for pw, type that in and then it prompts me that it is read only and i have to run as root
<insanekane> nickl: do something ... open Konsole, and run 'kdesu adept'
<nickl> ok did, prompted for pw
<nickl> then same thing
<nickl> though the konsole  said kapture::PkgSystem::PkgSystem()
<nickl> then spewed a huge list upon clicking on the box of "OK" that said i would only be read only, need to login as root
<laszlok> nickl: open konsole and run 'sudo adept'
<kkathman> nickl: are you in KDE or the konsole?
<nickl> ya no luck,
<nickl> yes i am
<kkathman> which?
<nickl> i think there is a lock file or something, i'm in kde
<kkathman> you tried to run it from the K menu?
<insanekane> lock file ?
<nickl> ya it does the same thing as from konsole
<nickl> it was working fine, but something flaked out on it..
<nalioth> nickl: close all your apt-get , adept, kynaptic or other dpkg using processes
<kkathman> oh.. ok...I'll butt out
<nickl> lock file, is what i'm calling it, maybe something is holding it from the last action it was doing and doesn't like me or something, i don't know
<nickl> i'll try that nalioth, though i just rebooted
<laszlok> nickl: ctrl+escape to get the process manager, then kill all the dpkg
<nalioth> nickl: you may have gotten lucky and hit it when it was self updating
<kkathman> lets have just ONE person helping ok??? Otherwise they get confused trying to do what 2-3 people say
<nickl> nah i can follow it all
<nickl> but if you think that's better kkathman  ok
<kkathman> its kind of a guideline, so I've been told :)
<nickl> ok, sounds good
<nickl> well nothing running anymore nalioth, all apt-get, etc..
<nickl> but i feel something is still, since this msg keeps prompting
<nickl> is there a service i can restart? maybe that is the problem
<nalioth> nickl: read what laszlok said
<insanekane> nickl: you need to remove the lock file ... do ls /var/cache/apt/lock
<insanekane> nickl: ?
<nickl> no lock file there
<nickl> and no dpkq in the process table
<nickl> insanekane: ls: /var/cache/apt/lock: No such file or directory
<insanekane> nickl: ok ... try ls /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<insanekane> nickl: ok ... try ls /var/cache/apt/archive/lock
<insanekane> err. .. archives
<nickl> ya
<nickl> insanekane: /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<insanekane> ok ..
<nickl> rm that you think?
<insanekane> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<nickl> done
<insanekane> nickl: yes
<insanekane> nickl: kdesu adept
<nickl> i trying kmenu 
<nickl> i'm
<insanekane> k
<nickl> nope same dang
<nickl> The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that.
<insanekane> nickl: please, try kdesu adept
<nickl> i'm doing a updatedb and then going to look for lock files
<nickl> insanekane: yes i did do that 
<insanekane> hmm
<nickl> ya i've been banging my head for a bit and searching the forum archives
<insanekane> nickl: the error message you get ... it happens to me too, but only when I run it without a kdesu
<insanekane> ie without root rights
<nickl> insanekane: think this is it 
<nickl> insanekane: /var/cache/apt/archives/liblockfile1_1.06_i386.deb
<insanekane> nickl: ?
<nickl> yes
<nickl> insanekane: i run it from konsole and get that error
<nickl> the read error
<nickl> and run as root
<nickl> kmenu and konsole both have the same error
<insanekane> hmm
<nickl> ya i'm just playing around.. maybe i'll stumble upon it
<insanekane> nickl: did you by any chance play around with the permissions of the dpkg database ?
<nickl> insanekane: if i did, i didn't know i did it
<nickl> i highly doubt it
<nickl> i just added another repository
<nickl> isn't there a way to rebuild the database? i'm not familiar with this distro to much yet
<kkathman> time to do some examinations of directories? and maybe the ownerships?
<nickl> :q
<nickl> oops wrond window,,, was in vi looking at something
<nickl> wrong
<kkathman> are you operating as a regular or superuser?
<nickl> just reqular login
<nickl> regular
<kkathman> you have a $ as a prompt?
<nickl> yes
<nickl> well my nick
<nickl> and then box name then ~$
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> and if you do a cd at the console, then do a pwd...what does it say?
<nickl> ./home
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> thats not good
<nickl> really
<kkathman> should be /home/<username>
<nickl> well yes sorry that's what i meant
<nickl> i thought you meant cd .. sorry
<kkathman> oh ok
<kkathman> thought we had some major malfunction there
<nickl> ya that would be
<kkathman> can you do a cd /etc/apt    then  do a ls -l and look to see whether it has root root in the middle?
<nickl> sure
<nickl> doing now
<nickl> root root 
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> thats good
<kkathman> weird behavior
<nickl> ya i know this is throwing me for a loop
<nickl> it was working just before i ran the adept updater.. 
<nickl> and maybe twice after that,
<kkathman> you did have correct repos for breezy right?
<nickl> then i went to get nvidia drivers and it did this to me
<nickl> ya, i only added multiverse
<nickl> something similar to that if not that
<kkathman> hmm wonder if aptitude is effected?
<nickl> i can look
<kkathman> yah you should look at that
<kkathman> just look using a console editor, vi or nano.... /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickl> doing that now
<kkathman> all the repos should say "breezy" in them
<Delvien> Anyone know how to change the size of the fonts for the clock on the task bar
<kkathman> Delvien: Im not sure you can
<Delvien> kkathman i updated my video driver and it increased all the font sizes, now i cant get it smaller..
<Delvien> kkathman but its the clock only that needs to be fixed
<kkathman> Delvien: I dont know of a font setting...try swtiching modes.. and see if that fixes it
<kkathman> like switch to analog...then back
<kkathman> or plain and back
<nickl> kkathman: all say breezy
<kkathman> well ok
<Delvien> nope
<kkathman> nickl: Im all for the blocking and tackling approach
<kkathman> something is fundamentally messed up
<nickl> ya it's odd
<kkathman> I have run the ADept Updater every day since the upgrade
<kkathman> and no probs
<kkathman> so...
<Delvien> it doesnt bother me that much , but hey
<nickl> ya maybe since i added deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Delvien> kkathman no i installed a new driver for my video card from ATI site, not from repos
<kkathman> yah its a nuisance Delvien I know
<kkathman> nickl: thats a problem...cuz they arent really active
<nickl> humm oops.. not good
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> I'd remove those
<kkathman> and I'd say do a sudo apt-get update but you probably cant
<nickl> guess i have choice #1 reinstall, or #2 goto bed and do it tomorrow
<kkathman> lol
<nickl> unless there is a downgrade option
<kkathman> yah  people with much more experience, esp insanekane, have been with you...if they cant figure it out...thats tough
<nickl> i added that repository to add msttfonts 
<kkathman> only other one I know would be either Riddell, crimsun or a couple of others
<kkathman> I think those are elsewhere now
<kkathman> !msttfonts
<ubotu> kkathman: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nickl> ya i might bug my friend who turned me on to this, and ask him if he can fix my broken stuff heh
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> wait
<nalioth> nickl: msttcorefonts is in the multiverse, iirc
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<nalioth> thank you, ubotu 
<kkathman> yah thats it
<kkathman> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> methinks msttcorefonts is methinks msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<kkathman> its in multiverse 
<nickl> ya i did that and i think that messed up everything else
<nickl> since i then ran system update
<kkathman> yah Im not sure what those backports did for you
<nickl> i just might start over
<nickl> more practice i guess
<kkathman> yah prolly not a bad idea
<kkathman> its painless
<nickl> any thoughts about how to install xinerama?
<nickl> i just copied my old xorg.conf
<nickl> but things are different and i thought maybe there is a gui now for that stuff
<kkathman> nalioth probably knows
<nickl> maybe i'm wrong
<kkathman> not familiar with it
<nickl> well hey thank you much for your help
* nalioth knows what?
<kkathman> theres a lib for libxinerrama
<nickl> ya i installed that
<kkathman> libxinerama-dev - X11 Xinerama extension library (development headers)
<kkathman> libxinerama1 - X11 Xinerama extension library
<kkathman> libxinerama1-dbg - X11 Xinerama extension library (debug package)
<nickl> nalioth: knows best way to install xinerama?
<nickl> and edit xorg.conf other then using my old file from fc2
<nalioth> nickl: thought we were having apt problems
<nickl> yes i am
<nickl> but i'm thinking of just doing a whole new install
<nickl> and i was wondering if there was a better way to install xinerama, maybe a gui to setup the xorg.conf or something
<kkathman> im not sure you'll need it...KDE has lots of tools for tweaking the gui
<kkathman> and the install is good on setting up a good base
<basic`> so i just install 5.10 kubuntu, and everything is working great
<basic`> except for my sound, im using a laptop with a 2.8ghz p4 and the onboard ich5 sound
<basic`> and there is a loud beeping noise coming from the left channel of my headphones when i plug them in
<basic`> other programs sound works, but i cannot get the beeping to stop for the life of me, i dont know what program would make the beep noise
<crimsun> you might try muting Surround/Left/External Amplifier
<basic`> ok
<basic`> lemme see
<basic`> it only stops when i mute pcm
<joss> hi
<joss> well that kawabunga, hes anyone tried yet
<joss> what is that quick search there.
<crimsun> basic`: how high are those levels?
<joss> only for control panel modules?
<joss> aah crimsun hello, you are running 5.10?
<joss> Kawabunga! The traditional KDE Control Center has been replaced with KDE System Settings. This change is not part of KDE, but is unique to Kubuntu. The new interface is cleaner, faster, simpler and comes with improved usability features such as quick search.
<crimsun> joss: I don't use KDE currently, so I won't be very effective answering KDE-specific questions
<_basic> i have everything muted except: master & pcm
<joss> crimsun: aah ok thought that kubuntu was that kde distro
<_basic> its still doing it
<crimsun> _basic: anything in dmesg? Paste onto kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_basic> lemme see
<joss> well anyone using 5.10 kubuntu here?
<_basic> me <
<joss> _basic: ok whats the difference of control panel there?
<joss> what is that quick search?
<joss> this is the only interest
<joss> not katapult, but is there a new desktop search engine, perhaps something rlocate frontend?
<joss> _basic: well i did not see what you answered
<joss> can you please check so i dont have to install it myself?
<joss> _basic: well i did not see what you answered
<crimsun> his client pinged out
<basic_> wtf, my internet is terrible
<crimsun> just give him a sec, heh
<basic_> i didnt get anything you said
<basic_> all i got from dmesg about sound was this:
<basic_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/416925
<joss> _basic: well do this goto control panel and search around
<joss> there is sometyhing different then for normal kde's control panel
<joss> i would like to know, if there is a new search engine for local files named quick search!
<joss> as they are stating in release notes
<basic_> there's a search bar at the top
<joss> _basic: did you get the ide kawabunga they call that control centre module
<joss> _basic: at the top of what?
<basic_> ? no idea
<basic_> control panel
<joss> ok what it searches?
<basic_> it searchs the control panel
<joss> control centre modules or local files?
<joss> ok then it is only control centre related search
<basic_> i believe
<joss> thanks
<basic_> kde has a built in locate
<basic_> into konqueror
<basic_> locate:whatever*dsf in the address bar
<joss> basic_: yeah but it isnt that so called quick search
<basic_> hmm yeah i dunno
<joss> basic_: wich does like this, one letter , and it matches all stuff beginning with a
<joss> then ab filters those that wont suite anymore out
<basic_> ah, well adept can do that
<joss> abc again out those that wont suite anymore
<basic_> i dont know, i just started using kubuntu, i didnt want gentoo on my laptop
<joss> hmm adept. what is that?
<joss> will google a bit
<basic_> adept is the synaptic for kubuntu
<joss> it seems to be a package manager for kubuntu
<basic_> yeah
<basic_> its nice
<joss> so it isnt really files search engine frontend
<joss> but it does that quick search among packages
<joss> heh
<joss> again out
<basic_> yeah
<basic_> i cant really help you with that, i do need some sound help though :p
<joss> crimsun: should be the pro here
<joss> whats wrong ?
<basic_> i keep getting a beeping sound in my left earphone
<basic_> everything is muted except for pcm & master
<joss> konsole > alsamixer
<joss> uumute them with space
<joss> or m
<mornfall> that's not the prob
<mornfall> basic_: try checking the switches to the end
<crimsun> make sure you've muted the iec* ones if you're not using digital otu
<crimsun> s/otu/out/
<crimsun> (phone, so I'm lagged)
<basic_> yea i muted em
<basic_> i guess i could just plug the headphone in halfway
<basic_> lol
<basic_> i have a feeling it is trying to do optical sound, but i have it muted
<basic_> well, if i move balance to my left ear, i dont get beeping
<basic_> i guess i could just do this
<basic_> i mean right ear..
<LeeJunFan> wow, it only took 8 months to fix the admin mode?!?
<dwangoac> Greetings - anyone active? (Better question - anyone mind helping me with a strange Kubuntu GUI settings issue?)
<aftertaf> active yeah :)
<aftertaf> strange gui? i dunno :)
<nalioth> does it have a tattoo?
<dwangoac> Heh
<aftertaf> lol
<dwangoac> A tattoo would be interesting :)
<aftertaf> howdy partner ;)
<dwangoac> Actually, I'm running Kubuntu 5.10 and I can't get into the administrator mode of most of the KDE settings, like Samba.
<dwangoac> So, if I go to Settings --> Network --> Samba --> Administrator mode, it prompts for my password but then returns me to a greyed-out interface.
<aftertaf> dwangoac:  its a bug.... try a different tool that also needs sudo access, then try th admin tools again... it should work after that
<dwangoac> I'm checking out the FAQ now.
<nalioth> dwangoac: known bug
<kairu0> dwangoac, better yet, do it from the command line because kubuntu 5.10 gui networking tools are generally broken
<dwangoac> eww - that's not a good thing :)
<dwangoac> Badly broken enough that I should stick with Hoary 5.04?
<aftertaf> dwangoac:  hehe true, but you get to learn consloe commands that way.... its intended (maybe ;))
<kairu0> dwangoac, if you want visual networking tools for X, then 5.10 isnt ready yet
<dwangoac> OK, so in that case, what file should I be looking at to enable Samba?  I can't remember the config path.
<kairu0> that rhymed unintentionally
<dwangoac> heh - you're right, it did.  :)
<nalioth> dwangoac: not at all
<dwangoac> BTW, thanks to everyone who just started helping me out - I've had a heck of a time googling some of this stuff, as most of the results I've come up with have been irrelevant.
<kairu0> to enable samba, its a /etc/init.d thing
<kairu0> to CONFIGURE samba, its ummm err i forget
<kairu0> *takes a bow*
<dwangoac> kairu0: enabling it is one thing - how do I configure it so I can access it from a Windows box without a password (i.e. shared level access to a specific folder with media content in it)?
<dwangoac> (Or,  more directly, where does the Samba config file live?)
<kairu0> i want to say /etc/smb.conf but hang on
<kairu0> i think im right
<dwangoac> aftertaf: I just found that the command kdesu kcontrol should get around the issue of not being able to enter administartor mode.  I'm trying that now.
<aftertaf> hehe ok.
<dwangoac> Although it looks like that command *has* to be run with sudo, as it just does nothing otherwise.  Sucky.
<dwangoac> OK, I think I should step back a bit: I went to Kubuntu 5.10 to get OOo 2.0, but I'm getting the impression that it's not very stable.  How many people here tried it and stuck with it as opposed to bailing back to something else?
<aftertaf> dwangoac:  most things arefine, seriously...
<kairu0> dwangoac, thats one of my 2 problems with it. i'd never go back
<aftertaf> a couple of bugs like that, but they are known about and will be repaired soonish. And there are ways around them.. like you found out.
<kairu0> dwangoac, and dont sudo a kde config app. 
<dwangoac> That's a good thing.
<dwangoac> kairu0: OK, I won't :)
<dwangoac> (It won't launch if I don't, though)
<kairu0> i know
<aftertaf> dwangoac:  use theforce, ie console ;)
<dwangoac> O
<kairu0> sudo kcontrol for example will probably break you
<dwangoac> er, I'm definitely not afraid of the console, just less than familiar with the major disparities between different config files.
<aftertaf> dwangoac:  what did you want to change in network config?
<aftertaf> dwangoac:  so am/was i. but i am learning.
<dwangoac> Well, I should start from the top:  I have two problems, namely SMB shares aren't working at all, and for some reason attempting to open bit torrent files in Firefox fails to do anything at all.
<dwangoac> I'm using Firefox 1.07 and Azureus, which was a combination that was working fine under Hoary.
<dwangoac> kairu0: I've been unable to find the SMB configuration file - it's not in /etc, but I'm still looking for it...
<nalioth> dwangoac: in a terminal, "locate smb.conf"
<dwangoac> nalioth: OK, that was quick - /etc/samba/mb.conf
<kairu0> dwangoac, what about /etc/smb or /etc/samba
<dwangoac> kairu0: it was definitely /etc/samba/smb.conf, it's just my ls -R search wasn't listing it (I probably did it wrong).  I've had poor luck with locate in the past as it's never actually worked, so I'm glad it brought up the right file.
<nalioth> dwangoac: this is the specially grown and trained kubuntu 'locate'
<dwangoac> OK, so I manually edited smb.conf for share level access (to allow my less intelligent Windows box to see my share).  I don't see anything SMB / Samba related in etc/init.d - where woudl I restart it at?
<dwangoac> nalioth: That's pretty cool - that'd explain why it worked this time.  :)
<kairu0> dwangoac, you can also use find / -name xyz too
<kairu0> dwangoac, it really should be in /etc/init.d maybe smbxxxxx
<dwangoac> nothing here - there are quite a few items in here like fetchmail and the like, but nothing SMB related.
<kairu0> ok
<kairu0> maybe you have samba client but not samba server installed
<dwangoac> That would be strange...  Doesn't the shipping config of Kubuntu come with the Samba server?
<kairu0> i dont know. does anyone know?
<kairu0> i mean, i dont have it installed and i didnt by default
<rikva> dwangoac: install samba-server
<dwangoac> That would make sense - give me just a bit to apt-get it...
<rikva> dwangoac: it ships with samba-common
<aftertaf> i dont think samba server is installed by default, no net services that open ports are
<rikva> you need to install samba-server to get server functionalities
<dwangoac> rikva: is that a change from how Hoary was set up?
<dwangoac> I don't recall needing to do that with Hoary
<rikva> I don't know, I recently helped a classmate with this
<dwangoac> I defnitely appreciate the pointer (and quite the obvious solution, too - I should have thought of that myself)
<rikva> np :)
<dwangoac> OK, while I'm waiting for Adept updater to finish, what's the easiest way on Kubuntu 5.10 to install the final release of OOo 2.0?  I see that what ships by default is the beta and I'm not sure of the easiest way to upgrade.
<rikva> I think the final release isn't in the repositories yet
<rikva> correct me if i'm wrong
<dwangoac> rikva: That's too bad.  How stable is the version that's included?
<rikva> dwangoac: if you ask me: very unstable
<rikva> it crashes all the time, I hope this gets fixed
<nalioth> oOo2 will appear in backports i'm sure
<rikva> especially with big powerpoint presentations, it crashes
<EvanCarroll> I'm having a problem ever since i upgraded to breezy mouse input has been particualarly shitty with Xorg
<dwangoac> rikva: That's not encouraging.  You're using the beta or the 2.0 release?
<rikva> dwangoac: the beta
<EvanCarroll> If i click on a window it takes time for the other window to come to the front, yet if i alt+tab it is instant
* bur[n] er has a repositor for OOo2 already
<dwangoac> rikva: I'm using apt-cache, but I don't see samba-server or anything like that - just samba-common and kdenetwork-filesharing
<rikva> 1.9.129
<EvanCarroll> the responsivness when i try to resize a winow is lacking, and someimtes i loose grasp
<ilba7r> hi I need some help in choosing a notebook to run on ubuntu. I am concerned of speed and have two notebooks nearly same price. One 2Ghz centrino 512 DDR2 RAM. The other is 1.7 GHZ 1 GB RAM. Any ideas which is better for speed ram or cpu speed?
<rikva> dwangoac: hm, i think you need to enable universe/multiverse
<kairu0> the 1gb ram notebook would win that race
<dwangoac> rikva: I found another package just named "samba" - not sure if that was it...
<rikva> dwangoac: mom
<dwangoac> rikva: Eh? mom?
<kairu0> ilba7r, the different between 1.7 and 2.0 ghz isnt great. the difference between 512 and 1024 ram is huge.
<rikva> dwangoac: mom = moment ;)
<dwangoac> rikva: Now that's one I haven't seen in years.  Thanks for the reminder.  :)
<rikva> dwangoac: i  think... you need package samba. not samba-common, samba.
<rikva> or better, both ;)
<rikva> that should be it
<dwangoac> rikva: Yep, that's the conclusion I just came to - I installed it and it launched, but it complained about a bunch of things under account_policY_get like min password length returning 0
<ilba7r> kairu and how will the hard disk speed fit in for example 7200 or 5400
<rikva> damn.
<rikva> dwangoac: I'm afraid I can't help you with that
<nalioth> it's not about hardware specs, it's about 'linux friendliness'
<dwangoac> rikva: I think it's alright - after I did all updates I was able to get in to kcontrol / admin mode, and it looks like the shares are there.  I'm headed to my windows box to see if  ican access it.
<rikva> dwangoac: ok, good luck. I'm heading to school.
<dwangoac> rikva: Eh, it was worth a shot, but it didn't work, it can't see the system.  Oh well...
<ilba7r> thanx kairu0 for your feedback take care
<dwangoac> rikva: Strike that - I had to go to "file sharing" (as opposed to Samba) and select "Advanced" - after that, it showed up correctly.
<kairu0> ilba7r, 7200 is noticeably faster than 5400. you really shouldnt buy 5400 anymore
<ilba7r> kairu0 will have significant difference on performance. For the 7200 come with centrino 1.8 but with old ddr 333 mhz and 400 mhz cpu bus
<kairu0> i see
<kairu0> bo
<kairu0> oops
<kairu0> i need a new theme
<kairu0> this plastik is blinding my eyes
<aftertaf> !e17breezy
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, e17breezy is E17 on breezy: : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<aftertaf> more than a theme :)
<kairu0> good themes between blinding-white and blinding-black are rare
<kairu0> thats a whole wm dude hehehe
<fatejudger> plastik is beautiful
<fatejudger> what the hell are you talking about
<kairu0> its good
<kairu0> but its hurting my eyes after long use
<fatejudger> Enlightenment is on Ubuntu????
<kairu0> yes
<fatejudger> how big?
<fatejudger> and what is so good about enlightenment?
<ilba7r> fatejudger you have to run enlightenment to know what is good about it. basically speed and elegence
<fatejudger> what language is it written in?
<kairu0> fatejudger, e performs better than kwm or metacity and looks twice as good
<fatejudger> is it faster than gnome?
<kairu0> hell yes
<ilba7r> hell faster
<kairu0> its faster than icewm
<fatejudger> and what language is it written in?
<kairu0> wow ilba7r and i are saying practically the same things hehe
<ilba7r> kairu0 i will not go as far as faster then icewm
<ilba7r> or open box
<kairu0> i'll look it up
<dwangoac> OK, thanks to those who helped me fix my Samba problem (resolved by adept update and setting adavanced filesharing).  Furthermore, OpenOffice 2 was easy to upgrade by adding deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2 ./ to my source.list and doing an upgrade, so I'm good there too.
<fatejudger> can you use programs written for KDE or Gnome in Enlightenment?
<kairu0> hmm i cant find the benchmarks where they use to be. anyway, i THINK it draws windows faster than icewm
<dwangoac> Last problem I'll try to get help for tonight that I don't see any information on: Azureus (bit torrent client)  can't send or receive data... any idea why?
<kairu0> fatejudger, yes..but e is generally better with gnome stuff than kde
<ilba7r> kairu i run them both
<kairu0> dwangoac, azureus works for me. are you behind i firewall?
<dwangoac> kairu0: Nope, just a router, and it's not the problem - nothing changed between my hoary install which worked and this install, and if I switch to windows it's fine.
<kairu0> fatejudger, e17 is pretty damned sweet (i used it for a while), but its not stable yet
<gibarian> Hey everyone
<fatejudger> kairu0: oh, it isn't stable
<kairu0> dwangoac, i get an error about blocked port 6881 and if i click it, then it works after that
<fatejudger> kairu0: well then I guess I can't use it right?
<kairu0> fatejudger, you can for fun. i wouldnt make it my default environment
<ilba7r> you can try e16 but the different is huge between the two
<kairu0> fatejudger, e16 is stable, but its not as cool
<dwangoac> kairu0: There's no blocked port on this one - it's fully forwarded, based on IP address...  I can't even receive a single byte, but AFAIK Kubuntu doesn't ship with a firewall.
<dwangoac> kairu0: I thought about using a different client, but none of them showed up in Adept or Synaptec.
<fatejudger> kairu0: how is not as cool?
<kairu0> fatejudger, it doesnt look as sweet or perform quite as well
<kairu0> fatejudger, its stable though
<fatejudger> kairu0: then I should stay with KDE right?
<fatejudger> kairu0: KDE hasn't ever let me down
<fatejudger> kairu0: it's written in C++, and uses the beautiful QT libraries
<kairu0> fatejudger, well enlightenment isnt an environment. its just a window manager. you'd probably miss your panels and control widgets from kde.
<kairu0> dwangoac, are you using the right java?
<fatejudger> kairu0: what do you mean?
<dwangoac> kairu0: That's a very good question - AFAIK I am, but what is "right"?
<fatejudger> kairu0: what environment does it use then?
<gibarian> uh, I'm having a serious problem with my USB printer...anyone?
<fatejudger> gibarian: just say what your problem is
<dwangoac> kairu0: I'm using jre1.5.0.05
<fatejudger> gibarian: don't just ask whether someone will help, most of us will look
<insanekane> gibarian: whats the problem ?
<kairu0> fatejudger, enlightenment gives you a right-click menu and a virtual desktop switcher in the corner, but the rest is up to you. aka you wouldnt even have desktop icons unless you loaded a module to draw them
<fatejudger> kairu0: I don't want desktop icons
<fatejudger> kairu0: as long as I have multiple desktops
<fatejudger> kairu0: and a taskbar
<fatejudger> kairu0: I'm quite happy
<gibarian> fatejudger: well, my USB printer, which up to now always worked fine, now doesn't anymore...the moment I send something to print, it is turned inactive, and in IPP error messages is says that my USB device can't be found
<fatejudger> kairu0: I'd rather just get a new theme for KDE
<kairu0> dwangoac, try this: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<insanekane> gibarian: did you try removing and reinstalling it ?
<kairu0> fatejudger, enlightenment doesnt have a taskbar. (although you can add a os-x style icon bar)
<ilba7r> fatejudger what i only miss in enlightenment that i find in kde is loading of the session after loging out
<dwangoac> kairu0: should there be an apt-get or something in there? it throws an error wsaying -config is an unknown arguemnt
<gibarian> isankane: yep, did that...it installs fine, but when I try to print a test sheet, it simply doesn't do anything...
<gibarian> insanekane: and there's no error message about it either...it just doesn't print
<kairu0> dwangoac, there are two "--" did you do that?
<dwangoac> sudo update-alternatives --list java
<dwangoac> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.0
<dwangoac> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<insanekane> gibarian: does it have any existing jobs ?
<dwangoac> hmm...
<gibarian> well, yeah, right now...but it's just on hold
<dwangoac> +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<dwangoac> +    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java
<insanekane> gibarian: did you try by unplugging, waiting for >3 minutes, then replugging ?
<kairu0> dwangoac, i installed a third option called "/usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java"
<dwangoac> kairu0: sorry about that, Konversation keeps imediately typing stuff I paste
<gibarian> Unable to open USB device "usb://hp/deskjet%203420?serial=TH29Q3D0WF41": No such device
<fatejudger> ilba7r: that is a nice feature
<gibarian> that's what it says
<insanekane> gibarian: why don't you remove all jobs, stop the printer (i.e., in GUI), restart the printer (in GUI) and try again ? (this happens occassionally in my Canon S200)
<dwangoac> kairu0: How would I do the same?
<kairu0> dwangoac, search in adept for j2re
<gibarian> insanekane: well, tried that....hrm
<ilba7r> fatejudger but kde is too slow for my taste
<gibarian> insanekane: whenever I activate the printer in the GUI it is turned inactive after a few seconds
<kairu0> fatejudger, kde doesnt compare in speed to enlightenment 
<dwangoac> kairu0: Nothing there - I just confirmed I've got breezy universe, not sure about multiverse
<insanekane> gibarian: so thats an HP 3420 ?
<fatejudger> kairu0: how exactly is KDE slow?
<gibarian> insanekane: yep
<ilba7r> fatejudger do you hace icewm installed. If you have it run it and you will feel the difference
<ilba7r> not as elegent as kde but is hell faster
<kairu0> dwangoac, its probably multiverse.. cuz for one thing its not free
<insanekane> gibarian: try "cat /var/log/cups/error_log"
<gibarian> insanekane: I installed a USB 2.0 card two adys ago...can that be the problem?
<kairu0> dwangoac, free as in open source
<dwangoac> kairu0: gotcha
<gibarian> insanekane: well, gives me the same error message I already sent...apparently that device can't be opened
<insanekane> gibarian: maybe, did the problems start after that ?
<dwangoac> kairu0: Adept shows only one multiverse - breezy-backports...
<gibarian> insanekane: yeah
<insanekane> gibarian: so the error is in CUPS
<dwangoac> kairu0: would the correct line be deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse or something else?
<kairu0> fatejudger, kde has a file manager, a panel(s), a window manager, a volume manager, etc. etc. running in the background. enlightenment is only a window manager.
<gibarian> inanekane: hmm...
<kairu0> dwangoac, yeah thats right
<kairu0> brb
<insanekane> gibarian: why don't you remove the USB card and check whether the printer works then
<insanekane> gibarian: if it works, then it could be the HP printing system
<fatejudger> kairu0: well I need all of that stuff
<gibarian> insanekane: uh, well, I'll try that, thanks
<fatejudger> kairu0: I have to browse files
<fatejudger> kairu0: and control my volume
<dwangoac> kairu0: Blackdawn version?
<insanekane> gibarian: its not a solution ... just a method to troubleshoot the exact the problem
<dwangoac> kairu0: correction: Blackdown 1.4 version?
<kairu0> fatejudger, i agree. and thats why i use kde instead of enligtenment
<kairu0> dwangoac, thats not my version but it will work
<fatejudger> kairu0: I wish gnome used C++ and QT
<fatejudger> kairu0: I would switch
<kairu0> fatejudger, in fact, thats why i dumped xubuntu, which is what i used before kubuntu
<hussam> the w32 codecs won't let me open QuickTime 7 files, are there any other codecs I can get?
<kairu0> fatejudger, gnome will never use QT
<dwangoac> kairu0: OK - I don't see any other j2 items in Adept
<fatejudger> kairu0: I know it
<kairu0> dwangoac, get blackdawn
<fatejudger> kairu0: they're all devout to C
<fatejudger> kairu0: and GTK
<fatejudger> kairu0: and crazy about the GPL
<kairu0> fatejudger, i like all of those things. but i think qt has more vision than gnome right now
<kairu0> gnome=gtk
<insanekane> fatejudger: Qt is also available under GPL :P
<fatejudger> insanekane: not really
<kairu0> yes, qt is now GPL.
<fatejudger> insanekane: if it was GPLed businesses could use it
<fatejudger> insanekane: for free
<ilba7r> kairu0 what is xubuntu
<insanekane> fatejudger: ok, i lose to you
<fatejudger> insanekane: right now it's only free for open source projects
<kairu0> ilba7r, xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce
<ilba7r> ok
<insanekane> fatejudger: businessess can use it for free under GPL (I do)
<fatejudger> insanekane: did they just do that for QT 4?
<kairu0> fatejudger, GPL permits that via artistic licenses
<fatejudger> insanekane: because you had to buy a special license for commercial stuff
<insanekane> fatejudger: Qt has been offerred under GPL for quite some time
<insanekane> fatejudger: also, in Qt4, the GPL has been extended to Windows as well
<kairu0> dwangoac, heres my version by the way: http://www.wolffelaar.nl/~jeroen/sun/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<insanekane> fatejudger: (not to mention the fact that there are GPLed Qts available for windows eveb before Qt4)
<fatejudger> http://www.trolltech.com/products/qt/pricing.html
<fatejudger> that is hardly GPL
<fatejudger> that's a special license
<insanekane> fatejudger: so ?
<insanekane> fatejudger: Qt is available under QPL and GPL
<insanekane> fatejudger: the GTK people are mad about GTK not because of GPL, but because they can make closed source apps with GTK which is not possible under Trolltech ... note that this has *nothing* to do with GPL/non-GPL
<kairu0> fatejudger, qt uses whats called "open source licensing" which is a subset of GNU GPL but allows to write their own license 
<insanekane> fatejudger: it has nothing to do with free software/open source software either
<insanekane> kairu0: no, Qt is licensed under *both* QPL and GPL
<dwangoac> kairu0: Would that package work natively in Kubuntu?
<insanekane> kairu0: it is not a "subset of GPL"
<kairu0> dwangoac, yes. i'm using it right now
<dwangoac> kairu0: Apparently that worked - I'm connected and seeding for the first time ever.
<insanekane> fatejudger, kairu0 : http://www.trolltech.com/company/model.html
<kairu0> insanekane, i said that backwards. gpl has open source licensing as a subset 
<dwangoac> kairu0: It's interesting that the Java version installed was good enough to launch the app but not good enough to transfer data.  How annoying.
<kairu0> dwangoac, glad it works
<kairu0> brb gotta eat :)
<insanekane> kairu0: perhaps that is true :) i do not comment on it
<dwangoac> kairu0: Thank you very much for all of your help.  I was able to get through 4 completely debilitating problems, and my faith in Breezy has been restored.
<hanseatic> when triing to install some isdn packages an error scrolled repatingly very fast over the screen, the only thing i could do was Xing the window.... now when i start adept again, i am told that adept runs not in root-mode, and i will not be able to change anything
<kairuEAT> dwangoac, super . later!
<hanseatic> please help!
<dwangoac> kairuEAT: I'm gonna head to bed myself, but enjoy your dinner.
<insanekane> hanseatic: you probably need to ask mornfall
<insanekane> hanseatic: i would try by setting the root password, su to root and then apt-get -f install
<insanekane> hanseatic: but i do not promise results
<hanseatic> what does that do? create a real root-user?
<fatejudger> insanekane: hmm, I didn't know this
<insanekane> fatejudger: k
<insanekane> hanseatic: umm, yes, sortof
<hanseatic> i did a sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock and then sudo dpkg --configure -a now its working... many thanx for your help
<fatejudger> damnit, I just totally screwed up the default Kubuntu theme
<fatejudger> why doesn't anyone have this theme packaged as a theme file?
<fatejudger> if you change themes you can't restore the original
<fatejudger> does anyone know where I could find the original?
<kairu0> ahh my nose itchs
<kairu0> boop
<cyne> how do i access my floppy disk? when i go to /media/floppy it shows as blank
<cyne> ok i got it "mount /media/floppy"
<dave> hi there, can anyone tell me how to succsessfully set up a 7 button mouse?  i would like the side buttons to be the forward/back functions respectively..thankyou.
<dave> also, whats a good file manager, similar in apperance to explorer within windoze?
<aseigo> dave: konqueror
<dave> thx, i have just installed xfe which is quite nice
<cyne> how do i fix a floppy disk?
<cyne> a very old floppy disk
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<dr3as> can't install kubuntu-desktop cause of problems with ksysguard
<dr3as> anyone else have this?
<dr3as> get this when trying to upgrade from ubuntu too kubuntu
<propagandhi> dr3as: what do you get
<dr3as> it gives me the error in norwegian, but i'll try too translate
<dr3as> kubuntu-desktop:
<propagandhi> yes..
<dr3as> depends on: ksysguard but will not be installed
<dr3as> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-72896.html
<dr3as> can see i'm not the onlyone with that problem
<dr3as> even that is a long time ago
<Cheapie> odd
<Cheapie> i'm having a COMPILING problem
<propagandhi> dr3as: in synaptic/kynaptic or adept are any broken packages listed
<Cheapie> it seems ubuntu specific
<Cheapie> http://www.quakesrc.org/forums/viewtopic.php?p=52169#52169 for error hrm.
<propagandhi> Cheapie: explain
<dr3as> no broken packages in synaptic
<Cheapie> even with sudo cons, it still spits the access denied thing
<propagandhi> Cheapie: what if you actually switch to root and then execute it
<Cheapie> i dunno if that's even possible
<propagandhi> sudo su -p
<Cheapie> okay, but atm i'm regetting nasm
<propagandhi> dr3as: Breezy?
<propagandhi> do u have universe/multiverse etc enabled
<propagandhi> and have you run apt-get update recently
<dr3as> yes, have got both uni and multi, and done some apt-get updates today
<dr3as> and using breezy
<dr3as> i tryed a update from hoary to breezy but it failed, so i removed almost everything and then updated, worked nice, but can't install the kubuntu part
<dr3as> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<dr3as>   ksysguard: Depends: ksysguardd (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu6) but 4:3.4.91-0ubuntu0hoary1 is to be installed
<dr3as> if i run apt-get ksysguard
<dr3as> why? i have breezy as source
<propagandhi> dr3as: you have the kde 3.5 beta repos also right
<propagandhi> dr3as: thats the issue
<dr3as> hmm, let me see, i guess i shouldnt have removed that one?
<propagandhi> to resolve it, you can temporarily disable the kde 3.5 beta repos
<propagandhi> and then do your kubuntu-desktop, and reenable if its what you wish
<dr3as> i don't have it in my sources list anymore
<propagandhi> dr3as: as of when?
<dr3as> as of when i started to upgrade
<dr3as> i can try putting it in again
<propagandhi> dr3as: are u running kde
<dr3as> can't install kde, cause of this. So now i'm sitting in gnome
<dr3as> i added the 3.5 beta
<piratawww> hiya
<dr3as> will try installing kubuntu-dekstop now
<dr3as> desk..
<piratawww> can someone help me withc synce??
<rumburak> hello guys, i have problem when i run Noatun error with artsd server, i donno what i can do ..?..
<Cheapie> still can't compile after sudo su -p
<Cheapie> access denied when i try to run /unix/cons even
<Cheapie> hmm
<Cheapie> hldon
<Cheapie> bash: ./unix/cons: Permission denied
<Cheapie> hm
<propagandhi> thats interesting
<rumburak> hi propagandhi ;] 
<Cheapie> trying to compile the q3a source code in ubuntu btw
<propagandhi> rumburak: howdy
<propagandhi> Cheapie: where do u get said source
<rumburak> propagandhi: not good, because i cant play .wmv videos ;[ with caffeine, but with easykubuntu i installed all codecs ;[ i donno what to do with this problem
<propagandhi> rumburak: mplayer is the best for all round video support i reckon
<Cheapie> prop - id software's ftp
<dr3as> heh, all day have been used too update this damn laptop.. yeye.. good my boss is gone for the weekend
<rumburak> propagandhi: ok, i go try it, thx for tip
<propagandhi> rumburak: good luck
<chakie_work> hm, what package contains the normal C standard library man pages?
<chakie_work> exit(), printf() etc
<Cheapie> http://www.planetgargoyle.com/quake3-1.32b-source.zip
<raphink>  Now playing : Barry Sisters - Bei Mir Bist Du Shain
<propagandhi> Cheapie: how can the source be so small
<Cheapie> prop - it doesn't contain any CONTENT
<Cheapie> it's just the source code for the engine
<Cheapie> and the tools
<aftertaf> plop
<Cheapie> i'm working on an open content project for it though
<Madeye> guys, I'm using ubuntu, and I'm apting kubuntu-desktop for testing, now it's asking me to choose which display manager to go with, and the question is 'can I run KDE with GDM' ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> use kdm
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's recomended
<Kamping_Kaiser> some options are missing if you use gdm IIRC, such as shut down/restart from the login screen
<Madeye>  okay i'll use kdm, if I decided to switch back to gdm, how to switch back?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be abler to dpkg-reconfigure gdm IIRC
<Madeye> cheers
<Madeye> thansk
<Madeye> shall I change anything in my repos for kde?
<Madeye> I don't want to switch completly to kde, i just want to haev both desktops 
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, you keep youre repos
<at1as> Can I just say a big positive about Breezy?
<at1as> They got DHCP and SAMBA to play nice, at least nice enough so my WINS servers aren't always disappearing.
<jjesse> tell that to the person who was on yetserday bashing breezy :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :) hi jjesse
<jjesse> morning Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) hows it going?
<jjesse> good, heading to in-laws this evening for the weekend and they don't believe in the internet :(
<at1as> That might have been me bashing breezy too
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<at1as> Or at least grumping a little.
<jjesse> at1as: no this person didn't want to upgrade from hoary to breezy because he heard all these bad stories about how much it sucked or something like that
<at1as> Somebody answered me about the "host not found"" issues
<at1as> DOH!
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps at1as around with a dpkg-reconfiggure
<at1as> Suspend works in Breezy.
<at1as> Out of the box
<at1as> Heck, Suspend to RAM even works on my laptops.
<at1as> They've tied up a great deal of loose ends.
<at1as> They've also introduced a few oddities, like the KMail "M" move "downgrade"
<at1as> and the kernel/atheros driver seem to have issues with Cisco's VPN client when the network goes away.
<apokryphos> at1as: KMail M move downgrade? Wha?
<at1as> Other than that, I'm upgrading everything Hoary except for my media pc (which I've got rather stable and don't want to dork with at the moment.
<at1as> When moving mail in Kmail using the "M" functionality...
<jjesse> at1as: is there a cicso vpn client package?  one of the things that is holding me from going !windows on my laptop
<at1as> The dialog pops up and displays a list of folders.  
<at1as> Normally, you type the name and the selection goes to the matching folder.
<at1as> Not so in Breezy's version.  The only thing that happens is if you happen to type the first letter of the subsequent folder, it will move down one... DOH!
<apokryphos> totally confused, but sounds like a keyboard shortcut, which is of course easy to change
<at1as> Compare that to the fact that they fixed the IMAP Storage of contacts, calendar and Journal, and it's really quite a minor complaint... but still annoying.
<at1as> Look it up on the bug list and vote for it!  It would help me out!  :)
<at1as> jjesse: Yes, Cisco.com has a Linux client for their client-vpn solutions.
<Madeye> guys, i just installed kubuntu, icons size is to large, how to can i amek them smaller 
<jjesse> at1as: cool i'll have to check it out
<at1as> If you have a CCO account, go there and surf through their software selection for the client, choose the Linux version.  It's at version 4.7 right now.
<at1as> It's how I do wireless since I'm obviously too stupid to get xsupplicant to work with our PEAP-MSCHAPv2 implementation.
<apokryphos> at1as: IMAP storage of contacts etc was fine before
<at1as> We also allow WEP with VPN
<at1as> apokryphos: Not in Hoary.
<apokryphos> yes, in Hoary -- I used it
<at1as> apokryphos: I had to upgrade to some off-brand debs to get it to work.
<at1as> Hold on, let me find the bug...
<Madeye> anyone?
<at1as> (Perhaps you had it working.  I'd be interested in what you did differently if so)
<Madeye> Hello?
<Madeye> guys, i just installed kubuntu, icons size is to large, how to can i amek them smaller 
<Madeye> make
<Madeye> guys, ICONS on Kubuntu display very large     
<Madeye> please help
<aftertaf> Madeye:  find your system setup page and go to appearance, let yourself be guided
<Madeye> aftertaf, I did it, i'm not talking about the desktop icons, but about the applications icons
<aftertaf> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<aftertaf> no idea..... i'm on e17 now.
<apokryphos> Madeye: application icons *where*?
<apokryphos> they're obviously not the same wherever you are
<kazu> hello i've got a few problem since yesterday
<Madeye> apokryphos, right now i'm running x-chat and firefox, and in the bottom panel there is icon for firefox and for xchat 
<Madeye> and they are very large
<apokryphos> Madeye: so in the system tray, you mean?
<apokryphos> Madeye: how big? Could you produce a screeny?
<apokryphos> you can use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for screenies
<kazu> I am using  laptop, and yesterday my .kde config files were corrupt ( thaht is not a problem i start the config again) but today the klog is using 86% of my process is someone could help me ?
<Madeye> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4064
<kazu> nobody could to give me a hand ?
<apokryphos> Madeye: the icons don't look big at all; the text looks big
<apokryphos> Madeye: you can make the kicker however large/small you like
<Madeye> what is kicker?
<rikva> the taskbar
<apokryphos> the KDE Panel
<Madeye> ah ok 
<Madeye> how to do it 
<Madeye> sorry but it's my first time on kde 
<rikva> right mousbutton
<apokryphos> right-click -> panel menu -> configure panel 
<Madeye> ah cool, now it's tiny and looks fine 
<apokryphos> cool
<eriksti> are there a lot of problems with KDE 3.5 beta2?
<Madeye> kde looks like a game 
<Madeye> heh
<Madeye> sorry
<Chousuke> Madeye: :D
<Madeye> to much colours for my eye 
<at1as> apokryphos: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7971
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<apokryphos> Madeye: people have different aesthetic pleasures -- that's why it's so easy to change ;-)
<Madeye> yeah, and at the end thats the power of linu x
<apokryphos> at1as: 3.4, perhaps -- I was using 3.4.2
<at1as> I am so addicted to KDE's look, I get ill feelings when using Windows and especially gnome. <no offense to others>
<Madeye> actually i'm planing to start new business, a kindergarden that teach kids to use computers  
<Chousuke> Madeye: You can customise the colour
<Madeye> and I think KDE would be much better for this case 
<at1as> apokryphos: I don't believe Hoary proper ever offered 3.4.2.
<apokryphos> at1as: there was an official repository for it
<at1as> apokryphos: ahhhhh....  It was an addon.  I gotcha.  Thanks.
<apokryphos> Madeye: perhaps, but choosing a DE because of colours in Linux is reasonably absurd, IMO :P
<at1as> Still, I'm singing the praises of breezy, so hush!  ;)
<apokryphos> =)
<at1as> Madeye: are you using edubuntu at all?
<Madeye> apokryphos, haha I know, but it's still a reasonable reason to use it in business :-) 
<apokryphos> Madeye: yes, Edubuntu is ideal for schools
<Madeye> at1as, to be installed today on another machine for testing 
<Madeye> *ubuntu family rocks
<aftertaf> :)
<Madeye> If i were a millioner I would donate 50%, pray for me to be millioneer!
<Madeye> lol
* apokryphos starts prayin'
* Madeye starts earning $$
<StR> hi all
<rumburak> hoy
<ralph1> Hi all. I am trying to access my cdrom drive, but I keep getting an error that media/hdc does not exist. How can I correct this. I am running Breezy updated.
<mth`MAW> Hi floks
<kkathman> good day all :)
<aftertaf> hi kkathman 
<aftertaf> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kkathman
<Tm_T> hullo
<fujisan> help please
<fujisan> nalioth you here?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Tm_T> fujisan: no I won't! drown you miserable!1
<fujisan> Tm_T:  whats the matter?
<Tm_T> nothing =)
<fujisan> i have a problem with xmms
<fujisan> it seems not be working and i cant close it down
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> kill it an never ever open it again
<fujisan> jwith which command do i do that?
<apokryphos> solution!
<fujisan> i know how in windows but not how on kubuntu
<apokryphos> killall xmms   in terminal
<fujisan> Konsole?
<fujisan> comamnd killall?
<apokryphos> yes, put that in the konsole
<kkathman> morning aftertaf, Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<kkathman> hey apokryphos  :)
<apokryphos> hi there
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi apokryphos
<fujisan> never mind i got it i used the processtable
<Kamping_Kaiser> still up :)
<apokryphos> hola hola
<fujisan> sup apokryphos 
<fujisan> you okay?
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: me? It's afternoon :P
<apokryphos> fujisan: fine, yup, thanks.
<fujisan> 15:54
<fujisan> right apokryphos ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: it's am here :P
<apokryphos> 2pm for me here now
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: what evils have you been up to? ;-)
<fujisan> 2 pm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: not a lot :) at a mates place, workingon comptuters and getting drunk. just eh usual :P
<apokryphos> hehe :)
<fujisan> apokryphos: which timezone are you in?
<apokryphos> GMT
<fujisan> deviation from gmt please?
<fujisan> that cant be apokryphos  unless your in UK
<apokryphos> none at all; pure traditional gtm ;-)
<fujisan> i thought you came from greece
<apokryphos> indeed I am; London
<fujisan> ok
<ralph1> An error occurred while loading media:/hdc:
<ralph1> The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist.
<apokryphos> I'm Greek, but live in London
<fujisan> ok
<ralph1> An error occurred while loading media:/hdc:
<ralph1> The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist.
<fujisan> i get it
<ralph1> An error occurred while loading media:/hdc:
<ralph1> The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist.
<kkathman> ralph1 uhm..no need to repeat dude :)
<ralph1> Hi all In trying to access a cdrom today I come up with this error message "An error occurred while loading media:/hdc: The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist." I have found no work arounds
<ralph1> sorry for the repeats brain seems dead today
<kkathman> yeah we noticed about 1000 times :)
<apokryphos> ralph1: please don't flood the channel. If someone is able/willing to help, they will :)
<Erwin_fire> How do i view the banlist of a channel in Konversation ?
<rumburak> problem with Mplayer, when i get video to fullscreen then it still have same small size ;[
<apokryphos> Erwin_fire: /mode #channel b
<apokryphos> Erwin_fire: yes, you are banned in #ubuntu ;-)
<Erwin_fire> nope am not
<kazu> hi
<apokryphos> Erwin_fire: you are
<kazu> is there someone who can help me ? i have a strange problem
<Erwin_fire> no am not
<Erwin_fire> i'm not fujisan
* apokryphos chuckles
<Erwin_fire> i'm his brother
<jbasilio> kazu: what's your problem?
<kkathman> kazu what's the issue?
<apokryphos> irrelevant, really
<kazu> jbasilio: this morning when i launch y laptop klog was using 86% of the process
<kazu> so I do: /etc/init.d/klogd stop
<kazu> then /etc/init.d/klogd start 
<kazu> and i had this error :
<kazu> /etc/init.d/klogd start
<kazu>  * Starting kernel log daemon...                                                                                                                                           /etc/init.d/klogd: line 60: /usr/bin/mkfifo: cannot execute binary file
<kazu> chown: ne peut accder `/var/run/klogd/kmsg': Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<jbasilio> wow.  strange error indeed!
<kazu> and i have really no idea why and how to solve it
<jbasilio> lemme look at the script
<jbasilio> can you run mkfifo by itself?
<kazu> no
<jbasilio> type mkfifo .. does it come back with "arguments needed"?
<kazu> i try and i had an error
<jbasilio> what error?
<kazu>  /usr/bin/mkfifo: /usr/bin/mkfifo: cannot execute binary file
<jbasilio> ahh.  ok good.
<kazu> good ? explain :p
<jbasilio> 1 second .. afk on phone
<kazu> last week i have done something with hdparm maybe it's link: i activated dma and io32_support on /dev/hda ... but it was working well after
<kazu> (ok take your time :) )
<jbasilio> could be corruping your files ... AFAIK hdparm stuff is done automatically nowadays (i could be off though)
<jbasilio> looking for what package has mkfifo in it
<kazu> coreutils
<kkathman> ralph1: you still here?
<jbasilio> way ahead of me .. :)
<kazu> but i was going to remove and reinstall but ... if i do that it's pretty the same thing than to format ...
<jbasilio> i assume you reinstalled it?
<jbasilio> why is it the same thing as format?
<Erwin_fire> lol you guys i'm in a chat channel with the real Emmanual Goldstein :O
<kazu> remove coreutils == remove lot and lot of thing
<Erwin_fire> #2600
<Erwin_fire> ;o
<Erwin_fire> this is so kewl
<kazu> try to do apt-get remove coreutils and you will see
<jbasilio> kazu: well, you can manually force that stuff using dpkg
<jbasilio> kazu: apt-get is overkill for what you need
<kazu> dpkg -r coreutils ?
<jbasilio> kazu: lemme check something .. did a dpkg thing the other week
<kazu> ok 
<jbasilio> kazu: looking for the 'magical' switch to reinstall packages through dpkg (or apt-get for that matter)
<kazu> ok thks
<jbasilio> did you try apt-get --reinstall install ?
<kazu> no let me try 5s
<kazu> seems it's ok
<jbasilio> ok meaning it won't reinstall?
<kazu> non it reinstall
<kazu> so gimme a few seconds i tell you if the problem is solved
<ralph1> kkathman: yes was looking on forum for answers but am finding none that5 work
<kazu> ok i got a lot and lot of error doing this saying can't reding the copy of .... because it's in read only mode ... or can't delete he file because it's in read only mode
<jbasilio> you did this using sudo, right?
<kazu> i am in root actually
<jbasilio> ls -la /usr/bin/mkfifo
<jbasilio> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15196 2005-09-05 05:14 /usr/bin/mkfifo
<jbasilio> how about you?
<kazu> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15196 2005-09-05 10:14 /usr/bin/mkfifo
<jbasilio> hmmm. weirdness.
<jbasilio> you can probably force the reinstall .. your call at this point
<kazu> ...
<kazu> -f ?
<jbasilio> man page says that's fix broken 
<kazu> k
<jbasilio> hmmm.   are there a ton or errors from read only files?  maybe you can make them read/write temporarily
<kazu> yes
<kazu> the is a ton
<jbasilio> can't image what caused this though ... hdparm is certainly a strong candidate
<jbasilio> imagine that is
<kazu> k
<kazu> so you thing if i remove the option i put
<kazu> that can work ?
<kazu> or do i have to format ?
<jbasilio> format isn't even on the radar yet ... don't go there!  :)
<kazu> ok ( saved : )
<jbasilio> i think removing the option (unless there was a darn good reason) might be a good idea
<jbasilio> were you have big performance problems or just trying to tweak?
<kazu> ( my fat 32 partition was slow
<kazu> ( very slow )
<kazu> so i put xfr 69 ( i remove it this morning )
<kazu> and i activate io_support and dma)
<kazu> this tow last still on
<jbasilio> maybe try 1 at a time ... dma i can see helping a lot.  not sure about io_support
<kazu> ok jbasilio i remove the option and reboot
<jbasilio> looking for dpkg flags for reinstall.  lower level, might be able to force easier
<kazu> jbasilio: seems that due to the dpkg comand all my files are read only now
<kazu> i can't event run a vi on hdparm.conf
<jbasilio> why?  what's the error?
<jbasilio> oh, sorry missed the read only thing
<jbasilio> so after running apt-get everything went read only?  even though it failed due to errors?
<kazu> yes
<jbasilio> can you still run dpkg and apt-get?
<kazu> i reboot maybe no ?
<jbasilio> yeah, try that
<kazu> ok see you in few min
<kkathman> arrggg...phones!
<kkathman> jbasilio: wow someone was in last night and couldnt run apt also
<seezer> and arrrggg...stupid idea to give a "gui-firewall" a try
<seezer> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> hey there seezer o/ :)
<kkathman> seezer: firestarter?
<jbasilio> kkathman: weird.  it all started with something else though (mkfifo wasn't able to be executed)
<jbasilio> kkathman: but after trying to reinstall coreutils everything went read only ... i thought apt-get was supposed to NOT screw stuff up unless it was in a good state (i.e. if it fails, it hasn't changed anything yet)
<kkathman> jbasilio: yah this person last night, there were three of us that couldnt figure it out.  Until he fessed up that he had some foreign repo and did an Adept Update
<seezer> kkathman: right. looks quite cool and shit. but had the stupid idea to close it yesterday evening and in the morning thought 'ah, forgot to gimme ssh access from outside'
<kkathman> seezer: uh oh :(
<seezer> sudo firestarter just showed up as a notshown icon - and got not much time
<kkathman> live and learn :)
<seezer> so thought 'fuck it' and ctrl+c'ed the sudo
<kkathman> lol
<seezer> result: firestarter died - but set every chain to drop first
<kkathman> jbasilio: apparently one of the cd's or kubuntu's come with a weird bakport entry in the repository (breezy-backports) or something like that
<seezer> nothing in - nothing out - no long awaited download finished... :)
<kkathman> ouch seezer  :)
<seezer> but beside this - firestarter looks kinda pretty
<spike> hi
<seezer> hi there
<kkathman> Hello spike
<spike> anybody that can help me with boot splash? I upgraded from hoary to breezy, and discussing with a friend of mine it came up I was supposed to get bootsplash, but I havent
<spike> it goes in text mode as it did on hoary
<spike> I'm running 2.6.12, pre-built image
<kkathman> spike: you did update your repos right, and did an apt-get update?
<spike> so kernel should have bootsplash and stuff
<spike> kkathman: yes, dist-upgrade, running breezy and everything works like a charm, it's a wonderful update :)
<kkathman> hmm
<kazu> hi again
<kazu> jbasilio: are u here ?
<_guMuTpoB> hello, recently I preinstalled win and now i cannot boot into kubuntu, how could I revert to multiboot again ?
<jbasilio> yup
<spike> kkathman: and "splah" is listed among the grub boot options
<kkathman> spike ya you should have gotten a brand new splash ...but oddly, if something goes awry, it drops to text mode
<kazu> jbasilio:  so whan i reboot i got a fsck forced with a lot and lot of error
<kazu> they seems to have been correct
<kkathman> spike: I'd take a gander at the dmesg and make sure everything is ok
<jbasilio> kazu: hdparm induced no doubt
<jbasilio> kazu: everything working now?
<kazu> klog work
<kazu> but apt is not
<kkathman> spike: this happened to me when I had a network glitch recently
<jbasilio> apt is not?!?!?!?  wow.  what's the error?
<kazu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jbasilio> did you run that?
<kazu> dpkg --configure -a
<kazu> dpkg: erreur de traitement de coreutils (--configure):
<kazu>  Le paquet est dans un tat vraiment incohrent - vous devriez
<kazu>  le rinstaller avant de tenter de le configurer.
<spike> kkathman: dmesg says nothing about bootsplash, I've checked it
<kazu> Des erreurs ont t rencontres pendant l'excution:
<kazu>  coreutils
<kazu> erf it's in french
<jbasilio> sure is .. :)
<kkathman> spike: did the whole thing start in text mode?
<kazu> i translate: error while running coreutils
<apokryphos> kazu: use a pastebin service in the future, for pasting
<jbasilio> apokryphos: for 3 lines?
<spike> kkathman: yes
<kazu> ok apokryphos 
<apokryphos> jbasilio: .....which it was more than
<spike> kkathman: and acutally I just discovered usplash isnt installed...
<kkathman> ahhh
<spike> nor kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<kkathman> hmmm
<spike> I'll apt-get those and see what happens, eh?
<kazu> pastebin service  ? hum i ask u how after
<kkathman> spike: I'd double check the repos....you sure you did an apt-get update prior to doing the dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jbasilio> apokryphos: sure ... 
<kazu> jbasilio:  it says me to reinstall coreutils
<spike> kkathman: btw, can u quickly tell me what xubuntu is?
<apokryphos> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, totally, Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<kazu> !pastebin
<jbasilio> man, some pretty anal ppl on the channel
<spike> tnx
<jbasilio> kazu: can you reinstall it then?
<kkathman> spike: xubuntu is ubuntu + XFCE
<apokryphos> kazu: see what ubotu said
<kazu> ok :) 
<kkathman> instead of KDE
<kazu> he said somedy already ask that :p
<kazu> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<spike> kkathman: yes, if I didnt I'd expected the upgrade to breezy to fail, no?
* kkathman slaps apokryphos  :)
<jbasilio> note the word "large"
<jbasilio> whatever, it's beside the point.
<kkathman> spike well it wouldnt necessarily fail, but it wouldnt have all the right stuff, at a minimum.  But then if you upgraded, theres no reason the bootsplash wouldnt be there either...soooooo??
<kazu> ok jbasilio  so to reinstall coreutils : apt-get --reinstall install coreutils ?
<kkathman> hehe
<jbasilio> kazu: sure, try that.  or you can run the dpkg line it is suggesting
<spike> kkathman: btw, that's my source.list, looks fine to me: http://rafb.net/paste/results/3G8eHJ56.html
<kazu> what is the dpkg line ?
<jbasilio> dpkg --configure -a
<jbasilio> from the line that you pasted (and caused all the heat)  :)
<kkathman> yea its ok I think
<kazu> yeah but the dpkg line tell me to reinstall coreutils ( actually reinsalling 
<spike> what can I do with usplash?
<kkathman> mine is a bit different tho, spike, cuz I took mine off the official upgrade site
<kazu> seems to work well
<jbasilio> kazu: i see.  ok, good.  apt works now?
<kazu> yeah it's working
<kkathman> spike: do you have that?  you might try sudo apt-get install usplash and see.
<spike> kkathman: yeah, done that
<jbasilio> kazu: excellent.  you get the "weird problem of the day" award (from me at least). 
<kkathman> spike:  and the result?
<spike> kkathman: am I not supposed to run it or something?
<jbasilio> kazu: on that note, i gotta run.  c ya
<kazu> lol :) thanks jbasilio 
<kazu> if you were no a man i 'd kis u :)
<spike> kkathman: the result is I'm talking to u and should reboot to test it :). it installed fine, that's all I can see now
<kkathman> spike: its a utility, but I've never run it personally
<spike> I c
<spike> anybody knows how to run usplash?
<kkathman> spike:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplash
<spike> seen that, no useful info
<spike> it's just a description page about the pkg
<kkathman> oh.. well spike, reboot and see what happens I guess :)
<kkathman> spike try this thread: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-uk@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00110.html
<kkathman> seems to have the same problem
<spike> mmmh Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<kazu> thks for all
<kazu> see ya
<kkathman> ahh no splash image??
<kkathman> odd
* kkathman wonders where splash images are kept?
<stbain> greetings all
<tenco> hi all
<Mars> Hi
<tenco> are there status updates for kde-i18n ? because kdevelop3 is only english, yet
<stbain> I'm installing my printer (Epson Stylus C86) and I hit an "Unable to create the Foomatic driver" such as the one mentioned here: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=269.0  Unfortunately, Google doesn't turn up any fixes to the problem. Has anyone overcome error before?
<stbain> s/error/this error/
<kkathman> wow lots of KDE updates today??
<rikva> kkathman: see the topic
<rikva> (of this channel)
<spike> kkathman: it works :)
<spike> resolution sux, tho
<spike> I think it cant go over 1024x768, and the image looks stretched or something... wish it just left it centered or whatever
<bhna> are the new kde updates for kubuntu importantly?? solve this updates the media:/ prob with harddisks?
<rikva> bhna: they solve tha adminmode bug, and not the media:/ bug
<bhna> rikva: thanks. where can i read this? are there any docus about the updates?
<StR> Hi all
<StR> anyway to fix arts for kde 3.5b2 while we wait for  the next 3.5?
<kkathman> rikva: yah I noticed, but I was kind of surprised to how many updates there were
<Mars> How to write white in rgb?
<kkathman> Mars?
<Mars> ?
<bhna> is there any documantaion or changelog about the updates??
<kkathman> Mars you mean hex for white??  #FFFFFF
<kkathman> bhna: dont know...there are about 29 updates
<kkathman> all to major kde components
<Gambix> yahoo
<Gambix> salut
<bhna> Mars: rgb(0, 0, 0)
<kkathman> bhna: thats black isnt it?
<kkathman> 255,255,255
<kkathman> thats white
<bhna> kkathman: sorry this is black i mean rgb (255,255,255)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> whew thought I was losing it :)
<bhna> kkathman: no no i was to fast with copy and past ;-)
<Mars^> kkathman, no
<Mars^> I need to set coloru in liquid weather
<bhna> wich is the best kwin-decor?
<kkathman> bhna: I think thats just a matter of taste :)
<Tm_T> forky!
<Tm_T> flatknifty-modification I made ;)
<kkathman> ?
<bhna> kkathman: yes you are right, but what do you think?
<bhna> Tm_T: where can i find a deb for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> bhna: I think knifty and dlatknifty
<kkathman> bhna: I change mine week to week actually...right now Im using a combo
<Tm_T> flatknifty even
<Tm_T> bhna: you can't, as long as I don't do one (and I won't)
<bhna> Tm_T: ok, is there a deb for flatknifty?
<Tm_T> bhna: dunno, prolly no
<kkathman> what the heck is this Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> bhna: you can get sources from kde-look.org
<bhna> Tm_T: yes i know but i have no compiler and dev-debs on my box.
<Tm_T> then install
<Tm_T> kkathman: what?
<bhna> Tm_T: i have no space on this box :-(
<Tm_T> :/
<Tm_T> then it's really hard to get any windeocs
<kkathman> most of those look things dont install anyway bhna
<bhna> Tm_T: her are some decos: http://g.natacha.free.fr/
<Tm_T> bhna: yes, some
<kkathman> hey thoreauputic  :)
<thoreauputic> hi :)
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/windeco_04.jpg
<nxv_> how can i find out from the console which shares a computer provides through samba?
<kkathman> nxv_: smbtree
<Tm_T> kkathman: what you think? ok windeco?
<fujisan> Help how do i do this: Navigate to this directory and from the command line type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer (Note: this can only be run from the command line). The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<fujisan> ??
<fujisan> where can i find the command line?
<zajacslv> cholera jak dowiza w ff jave - w kubuntu5.10 jest juz w wersji 1.4.2 ale ff nie uruchamia apletw - help
<Tm_T> please use english
<Tm_T> fujisan: how about Konsole
<seezer> fujisan: open konsole
<zajacslv> ok
<Tm_T> zajacslv: its just, I can't help if I don't understand you ;)
<mornfall> insanekane: what was with this propagandhi guy? (btw, x-ing adept while it runs currently just closes window and keeps it running... another thing that may need fixing)
<zajacslv> damn - how to link java to firefox - in kubuntu5.10 java exist in 1.4.2 verssion but firefox can't run applets - help
<kkathman> fujisan: you kidding?
<insanekane> mornfall: aha :) no wonder :)
<kkathman> insanekane:  :)
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell zajacslv about java
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell zajacslv about javadeb
<kkathman> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<insanekane> mornfall: quite a few persons were asking about why the "readonly apt database" errors :)
<insanekane> kkathman: :)
<zajacslv> thx
<Tm_T> np
<kkathman> insanekane: finally figured out about that guy last night I think
<Tm_T> ubotu: thank you for help
<ubotu> bitte, Tm_T
<insanekane> kkathman: which guy ?
<insanekane> kkathman: your night, is quite probably my morning :)
<fujisan> Tm_T:  how do i open konsole in a specific folder?
<kkathman> insanekane: the guy that was having probs with apt...and the read-only stuff
<fujisan> kkathman:  i'm not kidding
<insanekane> kkathman: aha yes ... was it to kill adept ?
<kkathman> insanekane: he had a foreign backports repo in his sources.list...when he did the Adept Update...farked it all up
<Tm_T> fujisan: ok, so youre _really_ lost with it?
<kkathman> fujisan: run konsole
<insanekane> fujisan: there is a service menu on kde-apps to do that
<insanekane> fujisan: but anyway, all you really need to do is run konsole and 'cd <your path>'
<bhna> fujisan: F4
<bhna> fujisan: open the konqueror and type F4
<zajacslv> wtf
<Tm_T> fujisan: and also: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<insanekane> holy crap ... you're right bhna :))
<bloc76> anyone upgrade to ruby 1.8.3?
<Tm_T> insanekane: I hate that feature
<insanekane> kkathman: aha ... i will remember that
<Tm_T> insanekane: I too often hit f4 accidentally
<insanekane> Tm_T: why ?
<bhna> Tm_T: why?
<insanekane> Tm_T: it is super cool :)
<Tm_T> I never use it for purpose
<mornfall> insanekane: sudo killall adept should help yes :)
<Tm_T> I have Konsoles with ~20 tabs already
<insanekane> Tm_T: change the accelerator ... i think :P
<insanekane> mornfall: :)
<mornfall> insanekane: (or some equivalent thereof)
<insanekane> Tm_T: :)
<insanekane> mornfall: i will remember that :)
<seezer> fujisan: konsole --help && konsole --workdir /path
<mornfall> insanekane: i could either ignore the signal or commit some sort of suicide there (in adept)
<mornfall> insanekane: and i'm not sure what to do :)
<mornfall> insanekane: i would throw an exception, but i'm not sure qt will survive that :'/
<linxx> need your help, which is a lighter alternative to access network folder, konqueror, nautilus or install samba and linneighborhood
<linxx> I did a minimal install using flux
<insanekane> mornfall: or maybe, just honor the x-ing ??
<mornfall> insanekane: x-ing is just a signal :)
<mornfall> insanekane: application can handle it however it likes... generally, it clean-exits, but it's a bit hard in middle of an uninterruptible operation :)
<insanekane> mornfall: ok ... by "x-ing" what exactly do you mean ?
<insanekane> mornfall: do you mean "pressing the X on the window pane" ?
<mornfall> insanekane: yup
<insanekane> mornfall: or SIGTERM/SIGKILL ?
<insanekane> mornfall: would that be just a CloseEvent ?
<mornfall> insanekane: sigterm is handled "ingracefully" -- it just dies
<mornfall> insanekane: whatever it was doing
<insanekane> mornfall: i mean, the x-ing ... wouldnt that be delivered as a CloseEvent ?
<mornfall> insanekane: yes, something like that
<mornfall> (it's a signal in qt, but that's isomorphic)
<mornfall> (signal as in signals/slots not as in kill(2))
<insanekane> mornfall: something like that ? I'm talking abt a QCloseEvent ...
<insanekane> mornfall: ah yes
<insanekane> mornfall: thats what i mean
<insanekane> mornfall: either a signal (quit() from the kapp/qapp) right ? or an event is delivered to the main window
<mornfall> i'll maybe pop up a dialog next time :)
<mornfall> asking if you really want to quit (and possibly cause harm to apt)
<mth`MAW> Hi folks, someone a idea. I have an IBM-Thinkpad R51 with hoary (2.6.10-5-686) suspend to disc worked fine, but breezy (2.6.12-9-686) does not work.
<insanekane> mornfall: i have a question to ask you ... do you do the 'apt stuff' in a seperate thread to keep the gui event loop going ?
<mornfall> insanekane: nope
<insanekane> mornfall: so you poll processEvents() ?
<mornfall> that's not much of polling
<mornfall> but yes, i regularly call processEvents
<insanekane> hmm
<mornfall> threading is lot more complex
<mornfall> and bug-prone
<insanekane> mornfall: so, your libept, allows such integration with foreign event loops ?
<mornfall> (would need to add hell lot of mutexes)
<mornfall> insanekane: libept is qt specific... libapt-front has eventloop hooks yes
<insanekane> yes, thats why i ask ... i have a db app atm but calling processEvents is too much of a drain
<mornfall> why so
<mornfall> you just need to do it reasonably
<insanekane> mornfall: aha, now i understand the distinction
<mornfall> where reasonably reads 10 times in a second or so
<insanekane> mornfall: some reports are particularly cpu-intensive
<insanekane> mornfall: aha ... maybe im overdoing it
<mornfall> there's also lots of care to take about filling in listviews in gui
<insanekane> mornfall: oho
<mornfall> i spent lots of time getting that work half-decently
<insanekane> mornfall: i do not fill in anything while communication goes on ... but how does it cause such a problem ?
<insanekane> im just curious
<mornfall> well, i have to manage listview with some 17k items and it needs to be smooth
<mornfall> and items need to show up *soon* so user doesn't feel bad :)
<mornfall> but updating every N items will leads to tens of seconds for a single fillin
<mornfall> will lead*
<insanekane> mornfall: ah yes, you are right
<insanekane> mornfall: i dont have 17k items :) I page results always :)
<mornfall> so, well, i have a thread that watches clock and flips a bit when update should be done... it also counts items and after first 5, 10, 20 (making numbers up, can't recall real ones), so user gets feeling of quick response
<insanekane> ah ok
<mornfall> (i may be a bit wrong on details, but you get the idea)
<insanekane> mornfall: good design
<mornfall> yeah, knode just freezes for ages instead :-)
<insanekane> mornfall: havent used knode ... im assuming its the news reader right ?
<little_bob> hi. somone know what modulname is CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR in a 2.6 kernel?
<mornfall> insanekane: yep
<mornfall> insanekane: maybe i'll switch to sln or what's that called :p (already switched to mutt from kmail)
<insanekane> mornfall: why ? kmail no god ?
<insanekane> good ?
<mornfall> let's try slrn
<mornfall> insanekane: i got fed up with all the (dimap and other) breakage eventually
<mornfall> or i could just subscribe to all those lists
<insanekane> mornfall: dimap ?
<mornfall> cachedimap (or disconnected imap if you like)
<insanekane> mornfall: ah ok :)
<insanekane> mornfall: i don't use imap ... so :)
<mornfall> imap > *
<insanekane> mornfall: i thought you were reffering to performance problems :)
<mornfall> cyrus is doing pretty good job here
<mornfall> slrn looks a bit daft :p
<mornfall> it's now fetching 340k headers
<mornfall> (number, not size)
<insanekane> mornfall: 340k amazing :)
<insanekane> mornfall: what does slrn stand for ?
<mornfall> i killed it
<mornfall> slow-link-read-news? who knows :)
<mornfall> (it's designed for slow connections)
<etam> hello
<etam> can anyone paste here some links about /etc/apt/sources.list and about universe/multiverse (what it is?)?
<insanekane> mornfall: hehehe :)
<insanekane> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<insanekane> !source.list
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, insanekane
<insanekane> !tell etam about !source.list
<insanekane> !tell etam about source.list
<insanekane> !sources.list
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<insanekane> ubotu: tell etam about sources.list
<Madeye> yet another silly question, but I  couldn't find out how to do it, How to set Desktops to show only applications inside it, not in  all desktops 
<little_bob> etam: try info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<fujisan> BHNA TY your help trick worked :)
<insanekane> Madeye: right click kicker, and configure it in the taskbar section
<fujisan> nice and simple thats the way support is supposed to be :)
<Madeye> wow it works
<insanekane> fujisan: its difficult to find it, when noone pays for it :)
<fujisan> ???
<insanekane> fujisan: nice and simple help the way support is supposed to be :)
<fujisan> insanekane:  how can i check which plugins are installed in my mozilla firefoxbrowser?
<insanekane> nfi
<insanekane> fujisan: i dont use mozilla firefox
<fujisan> i tried extra--> option but i dont have a options tab
<fujisan> lol k
<kkathman> fujisan: Try going to the firefox site...lots of documentation there
<fujisan> i'm going to their chatchan
<kkathman> fujisan: this isnt a firefox support site
<fujisan> i know
<judax> fujisan: about:plugins
<fujisan> ty judax 
<fujisan> worked :)
<fujisan> nice and simple thats the way support is supposed to be :)
<musik> how do i install transcode in ubuntu hoary?? its not in repos........
<judax> fujisan: np
<tenco> is kaffeine a beta work-in-progress?
<musik> tenco: east or west, kaffiene is the best:)
<insanekane> tenco: kaffeine works well for me ... but some say it is a works--that-needs-progressing :)
<Niomi> i haven't tried kaffine yet, is this blasphemy?
<insanekane> Niomi: are you a bot ?
<tenco> Niomi: its required by kubuntu-desktop
<Niomi> i'm not a bot. last time i checked.
<musik> who says kaffeiene is beta work!!!!!!!!1
<tenco> insanekane: it cannot play avi, mpeg etc. pp.
<Niomi> i've installed it but haven't played around with it yet.
<musik> tenco: it plays ALL stuff!! what r u saying??
<tenco> it always throws some crude errors in my direction when i attempt to play a video file
<musik> tenco: just install w32codecs.....and use kaffiene-xine........not gstreamer one..it will rock!!
<tenco> ah. but gstreamer is installed by default...
<musik> i installed xine.....compiled kaffeine from source......and now it ROCKS!!
<Niomi> what's the difference between xine and getstreamer?
<musik> thats not kaffiene's fault.....but kubuntu...by default kaff is a xine-based player....not gstreamer one
<tenco> musik: the gstreamer plugins are all part of the kubuntu-desktop package
<tenco> ok
<tenco> time for a wish/bug report?
<tenco> or is this issue already in the wiki?
<tenco> i have no w32codec package in my repos
<musik> tenco: u have to enable few repos......
<tarheelcoxn> !codecs
<ubotu> I guess codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<musik> tenco: !sources
<musik> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<etam> tkank You!
<etam> it works, bye
<Niomi> ^_^
<musik> tenco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81577
<musik> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<tenco> musik: ok, thanks
<tenco> ok, i now use xine (i think, its not gstreamer), and the quality is worse than mplayer one :(
<musik> tenco: u mean xine thru kaffiene........the kaffiene-xine package in ubuntu repos is not upto the mark......
<musik> tenco: the best approach is install xine, then compile kaff from source.....u wont be disappointed
<musik> PJeremy: i cant pm u....not registered...u can ask in the channel.....yes im familiar with kde 3.4.3....why u ask??
<musik> PJeremy: lemme know if u need any help:)
<fujisan> WHich plugin do i need to be able to play windows media files or quicktime files in Konqueror the kubuntu browser and where can i get these and how do i install these???
<PJeremy> in the regional and accesibility settings the currency symbol doesn't appear on screen, and if i try to enter it manually it's just a blank space. do you know what to do?
<ravi_> how to install kubuntu from ubuntu ?
<PJeremy> ravi_: just install kde 
<seth_k> ravi_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<musik> fujisan: i guess u'll need kmplayer....but i dont know if its in the repos or not.....
<ravi_> when i am tryin to do that using apt, i am gettin some errors
<musik> ravi_: or if u want plain jain kde, apt-get install kde:)
<Niomi> ravi, if you're in the mood for playing around with the different GUIs, there is also apt-get xubuntu
<ekimus> hi, anyone could point me to a project management software that integrates with kontact and the other kde apps nicely?
<musik> PJeremy: sorry dude...no idea...never tried to alter those..
<bobesponja> how can I install mplayer? I tried nerim packages but they conflicts with breezy
<bobesponja> does anyone know of a apt rep for breezy?
<thoreauputic> bobesponja: the mplayer packages are in the multiverse repo
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-686
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<thoreauputic> or mplayer-586  etc
<KK> !info kubuntu
<KK> how to rectify the following problem when installing kde thru apt ?
<musik> !info kubuntu love
<thoreauputic> KK no such package
<musik> lol
<Tm_T> :(
<thoreauputic> KK:  install kubuntu-desktop
<KK> when i type ""sudo apt-get install kde""  i get the following output :
<KK> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<KK>   kde: Depends: kde-core but it is not going to be installed
<KK>        Depends: kde-amusements but it is not going to be installed
<KK>        Depends: kdeaddons but it is not going to be installed
<KK>        Depends: kdemultimedia but it is not going to be installed
<KK>        Depends: kdepim but it is not going to be installed
<KK>        Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<KK> E: Broken packages
<bobesponja> thoreauputic: what is multiverse? is it the rep containing proprietary apps or only foss app that might be illegal because of patents?
<thoreauputic> bobesponja:  non-free, patent issues etc
<thoreauputic> KK: don't paste
<bobesponja> thoreauputic: k thx
<KK> thn..
<thoreauputic> KK: and install  kubuntu-desktop
<KK> from ?
<thoreauputic> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<KK> i tried but got the same error i mentioned
<thoreauputic> KK: the your sources are broken
<musik> KK: or install kde via synaptic....that would be simpler to do.....
<thoreauputic> !tell KK about sources
<musik> KK: yes i guess sources are broken...
<thoreauputic> musik: no guessing involved :)
<KK> even thru synaptic gettin similar errors
<musik> TRANSCODE is not in repos!!!!
<musik> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<thoreauputic> KK: read the URLs ubotu sent you
<musik> i cant install dvdrip.......says depends on transcode.....but not going to be installed......
<PJeremy> thoreauputic: would you happen to know why the currency symbol doesn't appear in the regional & accessibility settings?
<thoreauputic> PJeremy: no... I don't, sorry - I think it does here....
<PJeremy> thoreauputic: when i enter it myself it's just like hitting the spacebar
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> sorry just checking my alias for ops
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<PJeremy> is there an un/official helpguide for breezy?
<musik> PJeremy: u can ask in #kde, they migh help u
<musik> PJeremy: with the currency prob......
<thoreauputic> PJeremy:  http://help.ubuntu.com
<elcuco> hello all, how do i add the breezy-updates repositories?
<agh> hola
<elcuco> hola :)
<agh> no dice muxo la gente,no??
<PJeremy> thoreauputic: thanks. i have another minor problem, the ctrl key, when i push it and select some files it doesnt select them all, but only the one i selected last. 
<elcuco> agh: la verdad? no mucho
<fatejudger> does anyone have the default Kubuntu theme packaged as a theme file?
<elcuco> Failed to fetch http://il.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  breezy-updates/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<elcuco> Reading package lists... Done
<elcuco> does anyone know how to fix this?
<agh> k somos los unicos k hablamos espaol???
<elcuco> parece que si
<agh> k usas el S.O Ubuntu??
<fatejudger> elcuco: not a valid repo?
<elcuco> fatejudger: i get the same with us, i think... i will try... wait
<elcuco> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/breezy-updates Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_breezy-updates_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<elcuco> same. 
<elcuco> my line in /etc/apt/sources.conf says:
<elcuco> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy universe breezy-updates
<thoreauputic> elcuco: your line is wrong - where did you find that syntax ?
<elcuco> :(
<kkathman> elcuco: the line isnt correct
<elcuco> vi?
<thoreauputic> !tell elcuco about sources
<thoreauputic> elcuco: red the URLs ubotu just sent you
<fatejudger> why isn't there a default Kubuntu theme?
<thoreauputic> *read
<fatejudger> I don't understand this
* kkathman wonders what shape elcuco's machine is in right now
<fatejudger> I change my theme, and now I can't change it back to the default
* elcuco rtfms
<kkathman> fatejudger: what did you do the change it?
<fatejudger> I went into the theme manager
<fatejudger> and changed the theme
<kkathman> in the System Settings?
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> kcontrol
<fatejudger> appearance -> theme manager
<fatejudger> I don't think theme manager is in system settings
<kkathman> fatejudger: did you do default or reset?
<kkathman> fatejudger: ok...well then tell me what you did then
<kkathman> hmmm fatejudger what version are you running, hoary?
<fatejudger> Breezy
<fatejudger> it just stays at that ugly version of plastik
<kkathman> hmm you should use the System Settings then
<fatejudger> with the light blue
<fatejudger> system settings doesn't have the theme manager
<kkathman> yeah it does
<fatejudger> and system settings sucks anyway
<kkathman> its under Appearance
<fatejudger> kcontrol is much better
<fatejudger> no resizing issue
<kkathman> ok... well thats your opinion
<fatejudger> it's a fact
<fatejudger> all of the network functions are inaccessable
<fatejudger> because they go outside my screen rez
<kkathman> huh?
<kkathman> network functions and screen rez?
<elcuco> kkathman: it's downloading, thanks.
<fatejudger> kkathman: yeah
<fatejudger> kkathman: it goes out of bounds
<fatejudger> kkathman: you can't see the buttons on the bottom
<fatejudger> kkathman: so you can't select ok
<fatejudger> kkathman: or gets into admin mode
<fatejudger> *get
<elcuco> actually, i have been having problems. apt-get (and other random applications) failed to load, randomly.
<kkathman> I dont know what you mean that your network functions arent available...in system settings they are fine
<kkathman> yes you must get into admin mode for sure
<fatejudger> kkathman: they ARE available
<fatejudger> kkathman: I just said, I can't see part of the screen
<fatejudger> kkathman: what is your resolution?
<fatejudger> kkathman: your screen resolution
<PJeremy> does anyone know what to do so that the ctrl keys can be used to select several files?
<fatejudger> PJeremy: they already can do that
<kkathman> fatejudger:  1280 x 1024
<PJeremy> fatejudger: if they did i wouldnt ask
<fatejudger> kkathman: see, I use 1024X768
<fatejudger> PJeremy: they do
<fatejudger> PJeremy: hold down the control key
<PJeremy> fatejudger: not here
<fatejudger> PJeremy: then start clicking on files
<kkathman> fatejudger: well the resolution shouldnt be an issue in seeing the screen tho
<fatejudger> kkathman: well it is
<fatejudger> kkathman: switch to 1024X768
<kkathman> lemme switch a moment
<PJeremy> fatejudger: i know how to do it, but it doesn't work here.
<fatejudger> PJeremy: what exactly happens?
<kkathman> whew its big
<kkathman> hehe
<fatejudger> kkathman: my laptop has a fixed rez
<fatejudger> kkathman: I can't change it
<kkathman> but I can see my options...just have to scroll a little
<pointwood> how do I add an mp3 plugin for k3b?
<kkathman> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<PJeremy> fatejudger: it just highlights the last selected..without keeping the previous files selected 
<fatejudger> PJeremy: then your control key is broken
<fatejudger> PJeremy: buy a new keyboard
<PJeremy> fatejudger: i don't think so
<fatejudger> PJeremy: well it works here
<fatejudger> PJeremy: and on every other Kubuntu machine I have
<fatejudger> PJeremy: it works on Hoary and Breezy
<PJeremy> fatejudger: it did work in hoary here too. 
<fatejudger> PJeremy: so unless you disabled it
<PJeremy> fatejudger: it does work in any other OS i use
<PJeremy> fatejudger: well, tell me how to enable it
<fatejudger> PJeremy: if I knew how to do that, I would have done it already
<PJeremy> fatejudger: so you see the problem. i didnt disable it, and neither of us knows how to enable it:/
<kkathman> bbl
<fatejudger> PJeremy: well somehow you did
<fatejudger> PJeremy: because it's enabled by default
<fatejudger> PJeremy: have you tried using the other control key?
<PJeremy> fatejudger: of course i have
<PJeremy> fatejudger: the keyboard is not broken..
<little_bob> hi. anybody experienced with a iomega usb rev drive?
<elcuco> hi all :)
<elcuco> well, i wanted to fix the problem with the "konsole" font. it's still not usable in the konsole application
<KK> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ljl> am i supposed to freely edit wiki pages like for example https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsplashInitramfs if i have any suggestions?
<crimsun> LjL: yes
<LjL> ok... i was wondering because i'm not seeing very much discussion on those "ubuntu 6.04 proposals" pages
<_basic> is there a guide for installing eclipse with jdk 1.5/5.0 and swt support?
<_basic> i got it working with jdk 5.0 but i dont have any of the swt libraries
<_basic> and when i try and apt-get them it uninstalls all of my eclipse packages
<pagux> hi folks
<pagux> how do i assign permanent static ip to kubuntu
<pagux> after every boot i have manually assign ip
<LjL> i'd edit /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> though i don't know if that's the "right" way
<rikva> that's the right way
<pagux> kubutu gui does not seem to work
<pagux> i have added entry to /etc/network/interfaces but it doesn seem to work
<pagux> i am using a wifi interface
<pagux> iface eth0 inet static
<pagux>         # wireless-* options are implemented by the wireless-tools package
<pagux>         wireless-mode managed
<pagux>         wireless-essid any
<pagux>         address 192.168.0.8
<pagux>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<pagux> after reboot my kubuntu laptop forgets all setting
<LjL> i don't know about wifi, but that's basically what i have in my /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> perhaps there's DHCP trying to get a different address? just a guess
<pagux> but i have mentioned inet static in interfaces
<Knowerrors> Anybody use this patch: http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.14/2.6.14-ck1/patch-2.6.14-ck1.bz2
<LjL> but, does "forget" mean that the content of /etc/network/interfaces actually gets changed?
<PJeremy> does anyone know what to do so that the ctrl keys can be used to select several files?
<pagux> no...content is same but
<pagux> but eth0 never comes up after boot unless i manually do so
<LjL> hmm i have a "mapping" section in .../interfaces that seems to be used for setting interfaces at boot... do you have it too?
<pagux> i have to issue ipconfig and route add command manually
<LjL> it goes: mapping hotplug <newline> script grep <newline> map eth0
<rikva> pagux: is eth0 your wifi device?
<pagux> mapping hotplug
<pagux>         script grep
<pagux>         map eth0
<pagux> yes
<pagux> auto eth0
<pagux> http://pastebin.com/417527
<pagux> is anybody using wifi with kubuntu ?
<rikva> pagux: i am on my laptop
<rikva> pagux: but my laptop is not here
<pagux> does it works ?
<rikva> yes
<pagux> do u have a static or dhcp address ?
<rikva> dhcp
<pagux> is your  wifi router netgear wgr 620 ?
<rikva> no
<pagux> i dont uderstand why o why my kubutu box wont come up after boot
<pagux> is wifi works default with dhcp ?
<pagux> i have assigned a static ip to my wifi interface
<pagux> bcos my wifi acess point was drpping connections when with dhcp
<rikva> i don't know either
<pagux> i must find answer to this question ...why why why why o why :-(
<pagux> can i write a script which runs a small script to set up eth0
<pagux> ?
<rikva> pagux: that is possible
<LjL> you should add it to init.rd, but i don't quite remember what's the correct way of doing it
<LjL> of course, you can just kludge it in by putting it into an init.rd script that you know is run at bootup, but that would definitely *not* be a decent way to do it!
<flixor-ZzZz> wiebe, 
<flixor-ZzZz> do ou know there is allso a channel in your languages
<wiebe> I knew, couldn't find it anymore
<flixor-ZzZz> well its kubuntu-nl
<flixor-ZzZz> check it out someday wiebe anyway adios i am going to sleep have a nice evening everybody 
<wiebe> Challenge: getting a HP business inkjet 2200 running on Kubuntu 64 Breezy. Printer works fine under Sarge but refuses to spit out paper, saying it is processing and after a while it is finished without ever making a sound or spoiling trees
<nalioth> flixor-ZzZz: get to feelin better, ok?
<flixor-ZzZz> thanks nalioth 
<Madeye> guys, what is the kde theme in suse?
<flixor-ZzZz> i hope to be better tommorow or sunday 
<Madeye> I want  to use it
<wiebe> flixor-ZzZz, kubuntu-nl is not available for me
<nalioth> wiebe: /j #kubuntu-nl
<flixor-ZzZz> why not i dont understand 
<flixor-ZzZz> yes /join #kubuntu
<wiebe> kubuntu-nl :That channel doesn't exist
<flixor-ZzZz> ehm i meant 
<Flying_Eagle> wiebe, are there other irc-servers open in your client?
<flixor-ZzZz> strange do /join #kubuntu-nl 
<wiebe> Flying_Eagle, yes, oftc
<flixor-ZzZz> you have to pick the right server wiebe 
<flixor-ZzZz> because belive me the channel does exist
<XtremXpert> bonjour
<XtremXpert> je me cherche une bonne doc post-install en francais du genre de celle sur kudos
<XtremXpert> quelqu'un a des adresse
<wiebe> flixor-ZzZz, i've tries in a separate proces, same problem, it is on freenod just like this channel, isn't it?
<flixor-ZzZz> yes it is 
<flixor-ZzZz> wiebe, 
<flixor-ZzZz> you should be able to connect 
<Toran> how do I install a gtk theme in kubuntu?
<nalioth> XtremXpert: franais in #ubuntu-fr, anglais ice, s'il vous plait
<flixor-ZzZz> maybe you should close all your irc connections re try it again 
<wiebe> flixor-ZzZz, I'll try later, I've been there often
<flixor-ZzZz> kee wiebe well i am gone. en tot ziens 
<XtremXpert> sorry
<wiebe> flixor-ZzZz, I don't think there are people there who can help, there are often just a few very friendly people, I think the problem is a niche
<wiebe> (they are ALL friendly ;-) )
<flixor-ZzZz> yes thats true wiebe but even as we speak there are 3 people but its always good to have supporters so that it can grow :) it just like linux i guess and dont turn your back because its small 
<flixor-ZzZz> all good things come in small package :) wiebe
<wiebe> that's why I visit them ;-)
<cryptom> hi, I'm having trouble installing the package msttcorefonts... it fails to start the download from sourceforge, but when I wget the displayed link manually everything works!
<pagux> for some reason armok doesnt seem to play mp3 on ubuntu box
<nalioth> cryptom: why are you d/l them? use adept
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cryptom about repos
<nalioth> cryptom: dont d/l anything to install. it's all available via adept
<nalioth> cryptom: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<cryptom> nalioth, I always use aptitude
<cryptom> nalioth, and I use multiverse and universe
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<cryptom> nalioth, aptitude cannot install msttcorefonts: while installing the package, it needs to download the fonts from sourceforge
<XtremXpert> pagux = http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=862.msg3197
<boga> what can I do to make the java installed in Kubuntu work?
<nalioth> cryptom: try it again later, sourceforge is obviously having issuees
<cryptom> nalioth, ok, I will
<flixor-ZzZz> ubuto: tell flixor-ZzZz about repos
<XtremXpert> boga = Blackdown or sun
<wiebe> brb (restarting x-chat)
<boga> XtremXpert, you mean the one I see in Konqueror does not work?
<cryptom> nalioth, strange is, that the download works, when I start it manually with wget, but not from aptitude
<nalioth> cryptom: i've had the same problem. it will resolve 
<XtremXpert> do you try to install it from Adept
<XtremXpert> If so, do you had repository
<XtremXpert> If so, is it the blackdown or marillat repository
<cryptom> nalioth, ok, thanks, I'm glad to hear that
<nalioth> XtremXpert: we dont use debian repositories any more
<nalioth> debian binary repos will wreck ubuntu quickly
<XtremXpert> well I did use Marillat with no problem
<nalioth> XtremXpert: no problems that you can see NOW. 
<nalioth> XtremXpert: hopefully you won't see any problems tomorrow
<XtremXpert> If I saw problem tomorow, I will agree with Ian Murdock
<XtremXpert> Saying kubuntu fork is not a good thing
<nalioth> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nalioth> XtremXpert: not a fork
<XtremXpert> If you lose compatibilities, how do you call it
<XtremXpert> a split
<nalioth> XtremXpert: ubuntu is based on debian SOURCE, not it's binaries. you may use debian binary repos for a long time w/o any trouble. but you WILL break your box
<nalioth> XtremXpert: there are no lost compatibilities. ubuntu is fully source compatible wtih debian
<XtremXpert> right, but, can you get the source of sun for java
<XtremXpert> so what to do with those
<nalioth> XtremXpert: that is not an ubuntu concern
<nalioth> that is a sun licensing concern
<crimsun> either use a binary-only jre/jdk, or participate in the classpath effort
<nalioth> ubotu: tell XtremXpert about javadeb
<XtremXpert> well, is it better to use RPM with ALIEN than a Deb package
<nalioth> XtremXpert: why? the link i had ubotu send you is made for ubuntu
<nalioth> using PRMs is as bad as using debian binaries
<XtremXpert> I am a former Xandros user and I never broke my box by installin deb
<XtremXpert> from Xandros or other deb based
<Toran> hey guys, how can I set my cursor theme in fluxbox? I know you can do it in KDE by going to the control center, but I don't know how in fluxbox :-L. I'm on kubuntu
<nalioth> XtremXpert: this isnt xandros
<LjL> has anybody else noticed Konversation making text "jump" whenever a new message appears in a channel, when scrolling?
<Toran> http://xchat.org
<Toran> apt-get install xchat
<LjL> doesn't seem to *always* happen, but it's happening right now in #ubuntu, though not here
<LjL> toran: that's for Gnome though, afaik
<Toran> it runs in KDE too :-)
<Toran> I'm on kubuntu with xchat
<LjL> i'm trying to only use KDE apps, i don't want the gnome libs installed...
<LjL> one huge set of libraries is more than enough ;9
<LjL> also, i *hate* having an inconsistent interface =)
<Toran> LjL: hmm, I thought it just used GTK stuff :-)
<Toran> plus there is the GTK theme engine that uses the KDE theme
<Toran> I'm sorry I can't help you with your konversation problem
<LjL> well, but for example, i'm using mac-style menus... those wouldn't work with a GTK/Gnome app
<LjL> it's no big problem, anyway... just sort of annoying
<LjL> gotta go, bye
<ob> looking for info on installing codecs for kaffeine ie where to put the codecs the wiki info is out of date any suggestions
<stbain> ob: win32codecs?
<pagux> where do i get mplayer for ubuntu ?
<pagux> i cant find it any repo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pagux about mplayer
<pagux> it seems its there only in 5.4 repo not in 5.10
<nalioth> !info mplayer breezy
<nalioth> !info mplayer-686 breezy
<ubotu> mplayer-686: (transitional dummy package which can be safely removed), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 54 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<nalioth> pagux: use your adept search function. it's there in many forms
<ob> stbain: yes and mp3
<pagux> when i click on adept it just bounces up and down and vanishes after some time
<ob> stbain: I would like to use the default applications of kde because all i have ever really used is gnome
<ob> pagux: I am having the same problem after enabling universe now adept will not open
<ob> it seems i cant install mplayer even with apt-get
<pagux> i searched in adept i still cant find mplayer
<nalioth> pagux: it's NOT mplayer. it's mplayer-586 or mplayer-powerpc
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pagux about apt-get
<pagux> is this multi universe repo i can get mplayer from -> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<pagux> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pagux about repos
<nalioth> pagux: enabled universe and multiverse according to the directions ubotu sent you
<PJeremy> how do i prevent konqueror from popping up when a cd is inserted?
<ob> is there anyway to put codecs somewhere that kaffine will check or to play wmv and dvd's do I have to use mplayer
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to fix this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80707&highlight=kdsetkeycode ?
<nalioth> ob: if you install all the codecs from universe and multiverse, kaffeine will use them
<ob> nalioth: i thought all the codecs where removed
<ob> at least that is what i was told on the #ubuntu channel after install breezy
<nalioth> ob: enabled universe and multiverse
<nalioth> blah
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ob about w32codecs
<kkathman> ubotu dont tell anyone anything
<ubotu> kkathman: Are you smoking crack?
<kkathman> see he never listens to my counsel
<ob> nalioth: universe and multiverse are enabled
<nalioth> ob: then read your msg from ubotu
<ob> cool thanks
<kkathman> ubotu tell nalioth about the birds and the bees
<kkathman> there ya go nalioth enjoy
<PJeremy> how do i prevent konqueror from popping up when a cd is inserted?
<HungerForSandwi> change the file assocation
<HungerForSandwi> OMG I CANT WAIT TILL KDE4
<PJeremy> HungerForSandwi: where?
<HungerForSandwi> what do oyu mean? its not gona be out till october
<kkathman> oh boy KDE4...doo dah :)
<HungerForSandwi> its gona pwn vista
<kkathman> I think thats a bit far away...3.5 hasnt made it out of beta yet
<HungerForSandwi> i kno
<HungerForSandwi> but they have mokups and stuff
<HungerForSandwi> its gona be 1337
<kkathman> not only that...3.5 b2 was very buggy
<HungerForSandwi> yeah i hate it how liek konqueror pops up and it asks you what u want to do
<HungerForSandwi> when you stick in a flash drive or whatever
<kkathman> I dont like apps asking me what to do...I like to tell them once and then they just do it forever more
<HungerForSandwi> meh
<HungerForSandwi> i like the asking
<kkathman> like I have konqi now....told it.."act like a damn file manager"...and now it does...no questions...nothing
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> too many keystrokes the other way
<HungerForSandwi> yeah, i killed all autorun things
<HungerForSandwi> did they unclutter things in 3.5, i havent tried the beta yet?
<Robdor> anyone know where I can change the kde "interaction" option so that I double click files instead of single click?
<HungerForSandwi>  oh, its somewhere in control center, i know u can in the wizard when you start kde
<HungerForSandwi> look in settings or utilies
<icewt> Robdor: it's in mouse settings
<Robdor> icewt: thanks
<pagux> nalioth: thanks mplayer is now installed :-) :-)
<nalioth> pagux: enjoy
<nalioth> pagux: install mplayer-fonts, too
<pagux> nalioth: will that get rid of fonts error msg i getting now when i start mplayer?
<PJeremy> can i remove konqueror without any problems?
<kkathman> PJeremy: why do you want to remove it?
<pagux> yes I got rid of fonts error msg 
<PJeremy> kkathman: because 1. i don't use konqueror 2. i've had problems with ctrl+mouse selecting files in konqueror.
<kkathman> PJeremy: what are you using for a file manager?
<kkathman> and the ctrl-mouse works fine
<nalioth> pagux: it will
<PJeremy> kkathman: it may work fine for you, but it does not work fine at all for me, in fact it doesn't work at all here. krusader
<PJeremy> kkathman: and i could use the konsole as file manager as well..
<kkathman> wow...got no idea why...but I wouldnt de-install konqueror...more trouble than its worth
<kkathman> I'd check your mouse compatibility for that ctrl-click thing
<kkathman> cuz it works just fine
<PJeremy> kkathman: it's not a hardware problem. it works in ANY prog but konqueror. it worked in hoary, it works on any other linux distro..not on breezy..for me..
<kkathman> hmm...like I said...got no answer for ya PJeremy cuz it works the same for me as it did in warty, hoary and now breezy
<kkathman> so its not the software either
<HungerForSandwi> it your mama
<PJeremy> kkathman: it's weird i know. i just want to make sure that removing konqueror will not cause any problems
<kkathman> it might
<HungerForSandwi> i dosent
<HungerForSandwi> i do it
<HungerForSandwi> some non-kde progs use it tho
<kkathman> oh ok.. maybe you can tell him about it then
<kkathman> yah ALOT of apps use the dependencies
<kkathman> so as long as you dont use the apps, yer ok
<PJeremy> kkathman: well. which apps would that be?
<kkathman> about all of them
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> hehe
<HungerForSandwi> not all of them
<kkathman> ok not ALL of them :)
<PJeremy> kkathman: heh, so i'm pretty much forced to keep it..
<HungerForSandwi> just anything that uses the fine opener 
<kkathman> just dont use it
<kkathman> take it off the menu
<HungerForSandwi> file
<PJeremy> would you know how to disable konqueror from popping up when a cd is inserted?
<HungerForSandwi> chicken
* HungerForSandwi slaps Flying_Eagle around a bit with a large trout
* HungerForSandwi slaps Flying_Eagle around a bit with a large trout
* HungerForSandwi slaps Flying_Eagle around a bit with a large trout
* HungerForSandwi slaps Glin|Jol around a bit with a large trout
* HungerForSandwi slaps honker around a bit with a large trout
* HungerForSandwi slaps cryptom around a bit with a large trout
* HungerForSandwi slaps che_benway around a bit with a large trout
* HungerForSandwi slaps blueyed around a bit with a large trout
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Tm_T> nalioth <3
<Flying_Eagle>  wtf?
<Flying_Eagle> im not selfconfident enough :]  i thought: "what have i done know to be slapped three times with a large trout?"
<nalioth> Flying_Eagle: you're special
<Flying_Eagle> nalioth, hrhr
<Tm_T> nalioth: :D
* Flying_Eagle is dancing on the table like an elf singing "im special" "im so special" "i just have to be strong in belief"
<Flying_Eagle> ;)
<Tm_T> ok
#kubuntu 2005-11-10
<chx> hi
<pagux> hi floks how i get mp3 support for armok ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pagux about mp3
<Flying_Eagle> by reading the wiki and following the howto
<chx> i have two machines, a desktop with Kubuntu Breezy I am typing from right now and a notebook. for the notebook I'd like to set up a network boot environment (it has nothing ext. to boot from externally). What should I RTFM
<PJeremy> nalioth: would you know how to disable konqueror from popping up when a cd is inserted?
<nalioth> PJeremy: i would not
<kairu0> hey all
<nalioth> chx: your notebook needs to be able to boot from a network (built into the hardware, id think)
<chx> nalioth: it can
<nalioth> chx: have you visited the wiki?
* chx blushes
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, maybe its working over udev?
<Flying_Eagle> then you should look in /etc/udev
<PJeremy> Flying_Eagle: i have no idea.
<chx> nalioth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=network+boot&titlesearch=Titles 0 results
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, cd into your /etc/udev directory and execute...
<Flying_Eagle> rgrep cdrom *
<Flying_Eagle> rgrep media *
<Flying_Eagle> rgrep mount *
<Flying_Eagle> seems to be interesting
<kairu0> what is rgrep?
<PJeremy> Flying_Eagle: it looks interesting, but i can't see the relation between those outputs and konqueror :/
<Flying_Eagle> kairu0, recursive grep
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, k-menu->"system settings"->"kde components"->"daemon-managment"->"kded-media-manager"
<Flying_Eagle> this may help
<Flying_Eagle> but the path is translated... so watch yourself
<Flying_Eagle> seems to work. i stopped this service and nothing is popping up
<PJeremy> Flying_Eagle: well, i just tested it. when kded-media-manager is stopped, it just pops up without mounting, saying that hdd is not available
<Flying_Eagle> o_O
<Flying_Eagle> thats strange
<Flying_Eagle> i just tested it myself with a normal data-cd
<PJeremy> Flying_Eagle: weird..
<Tm_T> PJeremy: what kde version?
<PJeremy> Tm_T: breezys... 3.4.3
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> and what does "lsof /dev/hdd" says?
<PJeremy> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<PJeremy>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Tm_T> that's all?
<PJeremy> yes
<Tm_T> ok, then nothing ;)
<kairu0> hahaha i love somethingawful.com
<dlausevic> anyone have a link to obtain the HOWTO upgrade Hoary->Breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dlausevic about breezy
<ganymed> hallo. i see, there is an admin mode fix... very nice.
<Tm_T> PJeremy: well, looks like we have to find the thing which keep mounting AND autorunning things
<ganymed> however, when i go to the network section and i change sth., e.g. my default gateway, it says, that the network is reloaded, but actually the changes have no effect.
<ganymed> i always have to change the config files and do ifdown-ifup... any ideas why this is this way?
<PJeremy> Tm_T: would be nice
<bloc76> i've added the hoary backports repo to my sources list
<bloc76> there is a ruby1.8 in it that i need
<bloc76> but there is also a ruby1.8 in the regular repo
<bloc76> how do i tell it to install the one from backports?
<Tm_T> PJeremy: no shit ;)
<Mez> why get the one from backports?
<nalioth> bloc76: are you using breezy?
<Mez> the one in breezy works fine
<Tm_T> PJeremy: any ideas?
<bloc76> nalioth: hoary
<bloc76> Mez: i'm using haory
<PJeremy> Tm_T: none at all, Flying_Eagle earlier mentioned stopping kded-media-manager would do the trick for him, but it didn't for me
<nalioth> bloc76: then use kynaptic to search for the pkg you want to install
<bloc76> maybe i should upgrade to breazy :)
<bloc76> anyone have any problems with the upgrade?
<apokryphos> you should
<apokryphos> it's recommended
<ganymed> so any ideas why the network administration in kcontrol doesn't work?
<nalioth> bloc76: it's easy
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bloc76 about breezy
<bloc76> thanks
<bloc76> here goes, cross your fingers :)
<kairu0> you can do it
<bloc76> i always get scared upgrading
<bloc76> takes me forever to set my workstation back to where i need it if something goes wrong
<bloc76> and i have to reinstall
<apokryphos> a stable -> stable dist-upgrade is officially supported
<bloc76> i don't do anything funky so i don't usually have problems
<kairu0> omg freebsd 6.0 is out
<bloc76> but i used redhat and suse for a while
<StR> hi there..
<bloc76> had problems back then
<StR> is there any backport for breezy?
<apokryphos> no, not yet
<apokryphos> there are breezy-updates though
<kairu0> bloc76, suse is too counter-intuitive for me
<bloc76> kairu0: the apache config used to give me major headaches
* StR would like to test firefox 1.5 b
<PJeremy> apokryphos: what's the difference between 'safe upgrade' and 'full upgrade'? safe== only stable stuff or security?
<apokryphos> PJeremy: I presume that by a safe upgrade you mean security changes; a full upgrade, anyhow, is when you change from one Ubuntu version to the next. In this case, from Hoary (5.04) to Breezy (5.10)
<apokryphos> the security upgrade would be just that -- a repository for Breezy which only contains security changes
<PJeremy> apokryphos: uhm, i just meant the two options in adept.
<apokryphos> ah, it's probably referring to the different apt equivalents
<apokryphos> PJeremy: see man apt -- it describes it well. Note the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> *man apt-get
<PJeremy> okay, thanks
* nybble throws a breezy cd at Riddell
<Riddell> ?
<kairu0> i cant input japanese text in java 
<kairu0> but i can in kde and gnome apps
<nybble> lol. hows it goin Riddell?
<Riddell> busy conference
<nybble> Riddell: alright..
<kairu0> conference?
<Flying_Eagle> good night everybody and PJeremy: good luck!
<Tm_T> PJeremy: 02:23 < Riddell> Tm_T: killal ivman
<Tm_T> PJeremy: please test ;)
<Tm_T> (so I don't have to)
<PJeremy> Tm_T: seems to work :)
<Tm_T> sir Riddell: we thank you :)
<PJeremy> yes we do indeed :)
<Riddell> you will need to edit /usr/bin/startkde too for long term stoppage
<fdelacruz> gudmorning guys
<StR> anyone using firefox 1.5b?
<PJeremy> Riddell: what exactly do we have to do in startkde? just comment out the part with "kubuntu uses ivman as volume manager" and the 3 lines after that?
<Riddell> yes
<PJeremy> Riddell: thank you very much :)
<kairu0> i need a new non-limewire p2p app
<apokryphos> gtk-gnutella
<apokryphos> (for another p2p app that runs on the gnutella network)
<kairu0> hmm 
<kairu0> anything for qt?
<nickl> from fonsole apt-get throws me a Segmentation fault, any idea how to fix this?
<nickl> fonsole = konsole
<apokryphos> Qtella, but I've never got it to work
<kairu0> ok i'll try gtk-gnutella
<Mars> Hi i wrote shutdown -h 5:30
<Mars>  is it good command?
<kairu0> i like limewire, but it wont let me type japanese
<nalioth> kairu0: in a terminal, "apt-cache search gnutella"
<lawpz> hey
<lawpz> any tips to run it smooth on a 500 mhz laptop with 64mb ram?
<troth> do live cd's work just as well on laptops?
<lawpz> it runs good, just no sound here and slow as hell
<lawpz> i think i better dont use kde or?
<nickl> lawpz: what do you want to do with the laptop?
<laurie> hey all
<lawpz> its just for office use
<laurie> hey, I'm a totally linuw newbie! - can any1 tell me how to install firefox?
<laurie> I've tired using the sudo apt-get command, but it doesn't work
<laurie> any1?
<nickl> you could try something lighter then kubuntu, may run faster, i could tell you one option
<troth> laurie: did you apt-get update first?
<laurie> yup
<nickl> lawpz: it would run lots faster..
<lawpz> what do you suggest?
<nickl> ya you sould maybe look into DSL damn small linux
<laurie> there's something wrong with the packages I think
<laurie> ???
<lawpz> hmm
<laurie> I did sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<lawpz> wouldnt it help just to use wmaker or xface instead of kde?
<kairu0> laurie, since you're a newbie, try using adept
<laurie> I've also downloaded the .tar.gz file
<laurie> adept?
<kairu0> laurie, its the kubuntu package manager
<troth> laurie: did you try apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?maybe
<kairu0> lawpz, switching to xfce is a good option. just add xubuntu-desktop
<laurie> cool
<laurie> it said something about not being root
<laurie> what does that mean?
<lawpz> ok
<wezlo> hey, is anyone having a problem in breezy with the laptop fan not working?
<troth> laurie: sorry, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<laurie> it opened up the package manager, but said I wasn't root so I had read only access.
<laurie> yeah, tried that already
<laurie> never worked
<troth> laurie: is this your computer?
<boga> I connect a usb digital camera and Kubuntu complains that /media:/sda1 does not exist, but goes ahead and mounts the camera somewhere else. Even when I create the directory, it still complains
<boga> How do I handle this?
<laurie> yeah it's mine
<`Nomad> Hi all.. What is teh equivalent of Windows' network neighbourhood in KDE?
<`Nomad> I'm trying to visually browse my home network
<`Nomad> to discover a new network drive
<nybble> smb:// or swomething... i havent used KDE in ages :S
<wezlo> Nomad try smb:/
<troth> laurie: when you typed sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox did it ask you for a password?
<`Nomad> of course..
<raphink> with only one /
<raphink> smb:/
<`Nomad> I was trying only //
<`Nomad> go tit
<`Nomad> oops.. LOL
<raphink> `Nomad: you're not on windows 
<`Nomad> got it :)
<wezlo> the double slashes will make it think you're looking for a web site and it'll do a search
<`Nomad> wezlo: exactly
<`Nomad> I'm in now, thanks
<wezlo> also you can try smb4k which will allow you to mount the shares through it's interface
<`Nomad> I love this Maxtor Network Storage drive.. very neat
<wezlo> but I just love konq
<laurie> it did the first time I tried it. I've already done it 2nite
<ToyMan2> what command will show me all of the local IP's in use on a network?
<wezlo> no one's having over-heat problems with breezy?
<troth> laurie: it is already installed?
<laurie> not that I know of
<laurie> I can't find it anywhere
<laurie> konquerer is 
<troth> laurie: did you check the "k" button on the taskbar, and then the internet bar?
<laurie> hehe
<laurie> yeah dude 
<laurie> I'm not that new!
<PJeremy> laurie: open adept (k-menu->system->adept) and search for mozilla-firefox
<`Nomad> wezlo: Are there known power management issues?
<wezlo> dunno, haven't seen any on the forums
<`Nomad> I have this weird thing where I can't figure out how to fix it.  When i ask for a reboot my system does a shutdown.  I think it's PM related
<troth> laurie: what does it say when you type sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<laurie> mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb - Mozilla Firefox English language/region package
<laurie> openoffice.org2 - OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0
<laurie> oops 
<laurie> not that
<laurie> hold on
<wezlo> yah
<wezlo> I think so too
<laurie> Reading package lists... Done
<laurie> Building dependency tree... Done
<laurie> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<laurie> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<laurie> is only available from another source
<laurie> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<PJeremy> laurie: have you altered your sources.list yet?
<PJeremy> apparently not..
<wezlo> Nomad, the fan works for a bit and then it will stop working at all, and what happens is that I get a over-heat shutdown
<troth> thats has to be it
<troth> the sources list that is
<wezlo> Nomad, I'm wondering if it's a kernel issue
<laurie> not that I know of
<`Nomad> wezlo:you've tried a different fan I presume
<PJeremy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<PJeremy> laurie: ^^
<laurie> o
<wezlo> Nomad, it' sa laptop, I"m kinda stuck
<`Nomad> oh.. :(
<laurieow> not that I know of
<wezlo> Nomad, worked GREAT in hoary
<laurie> how do I do that?
<laurie> ?
<`Nomad> wezlo: the fact that it's a laptop makes me think there,s a PM issue even more then
<wezlo> now my battery life has dropped about 20 minutes and I have this over-head problem
<wezlo> Nomad, I agree
<ToyMan2> ah, nmap.... nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24  
<troth> laurie: read the links
<wezlo> but the forums are quiet on it
<`Nomad> I'm no expert, but have you tried playing with your bios settings for power management
<wezlo> no, I might check that out next to see if something got screwed up
<sophie_> Anyone know something better than top in the console
<wezlo> it's an averatec laptop, I love this thing
<laurie> k thanks!
<`Nomad> wezlo: cheap and mean!!
<wezlo> Nomad, you got it!
<`Nomad> wezlo: you find it to be worth it?
<wezlo> Nomad, yah
<wezlo> this was one of those times where the reputation lived up to the hype
<troth> does anyone know how well the knoppix live cd will work with an IBM thinkpad?
<`Nomad> I just wish I didn't have to press the power button again when I want to reboot!!! :)
<wezlo> hahahahaah
<basic`> anyone here use eclipse?
<wezlo> Nomad, are you using an averatec?
<basic`> i cant get swt libraries to work
<basic`> and i need them for this project
<`Nomad> no, but I see them on sale often and they look nice
<sophie_> Anyone know something better than top in the console
<wezlo> yah
<humbolt> is the latest openoffice version already available for breezy?
<wezlo> sophie_ no, sorry
<wezlo> humbolt, I can teach you have to make your own .deb's to install it
<`Nomad> sophie: ksysguard?
<`Nomad> oh console.. sorry
<humbolt> there is no official update or backport or whatever?
<humbolt> this is a bit boring
<sophie_> `Nomad: im looking for something in console
<humbolt> can I take the debian debs?
<`Nomad> sophie:  what do you need to show?
<sophie_> `Nomad: i need to see process by user and sort them by mem and cpu usage
<`Nomad> wezlo: Seems to me that if there were weird issues with PM in Breezy that it would have been brought up already 
<sophie_> `Nomad: sort them by name if possible
<nalioth> humbolt: you'll only see security updates officially. backports are coming
<`Nomad> sophie: And you looked at the top options already?
<sophie_> `Nomad: yep
<wezlo> humbolt, I guess, I just like to build my own
<wezlo> Nomad, the forums only seem to bring up a inssue during installation
<wezlo> the other thing is that acpi -tf always returns 32
<wezlo> or "0" for my metric using friends
<wezlo> ALWAYS
<`Nomad> you could always have multiple consoles going, and use grep to filter by user names?  reaching a bit I know  :)
<wezlo> don't know how to fix that
<PJeremy> what's the default font for 'fixed width' ?
<humbolt> Are they going to come to backports??
<`Nomad> I get a "No Support for thermal port" in my PC.. Normal I guess :)
<wezlo> humbolt, I would assume that they'll be updated even in the regular updates eventaully, the release they have isn't htat far off from the official build
<`Nomad> No support for device type: thermal
<wezlo> it's REALLY not that difficult to build your own
<wezlo> it's just a matter of running alien on the rpm's and then installing them with dpkg
<wezlo> I've been running the 2.0 releases since July
<`Nomad> Ahhhh surfing with the alien, THAT'S a great album!  :)
<`Nomad> bye guys, have a good weekend
<wezlo> see ya Nomad
<wezlo> humbolt, would you like me to give you the steps to install OOo 2.0?
<humbolt> give me a link
<humbolt> or give me the steps
<PJeremy> wezlo: steps like downloading the deb and dpkg -i it?
<humbolt> yes please
<wezlo> humbolt OK, it's easy
<humbolt> yes, where from
<wezlo> PJeremy, well, I usually run alien myself - but I forgot that somone DOES have repository set up with debs
<wezlo> I forget the link though
<wezlo> Here's what I do:
<PJeremy> wezlo: i'm not talking about repos, i meant: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/
<wezlo> (1), download OOo 2.0, (2) Unpack the tar file, (3) Enter the RPMS directory, (4)run 'sudo alien -k *.rpm', (5)run 'sudo dpkg -i *.rpm, (6)enter the destop-intergration directory [in RPMS] , (7)Install the debian-menus deb
<wezlo> PJeremy, that's it
<wezlo> sure
<wezlo> make things easy
<wezlo> humbolt, that process installs OOo2.0 into /opt
<wezlo> the last step is to go to the program directory and run 'sudo chmod 555 soffice'
<wezlo> brb, I need to reboot
<kairu0> ummm i installed the OOo debs and they worked just fine
<humbolt> reboot? 
<humbolt> sounds cool, but when this is so simple, why are there no official debs then?
<PJeremy> humbolt: did you not look at the link ^^
<humbolt> I can't believe that this is a very much integrated solution then?!
<HungerForPork> anyone know how to stop kde from launching a program when u put in a cd or something
<HungerForPork> ?
<aeon17x> Disable autoplay?
<HungerForPork> how?
<HungerForPork> im new to kde, i just swiched from gnome
<aeon17x> It's in kcontrol somewhere.
<HungerForPork> kk
<HungerForPork> thx
<HungerForPork> ok, i found it thx
<HungerForPork> its in storage medium
<HungerForPork> under advansed
<HungerForPork> 3.5 is coming out on the 10th right?
<kairu0> oh yeah?
<kairu0> i didnt know that
<HungerForPork> i think so?
<HungerForPork> that was on their scedule
<HungerForPork> might not be 100% accurate
<kairu0> cool i want it
<HungerForPork> yeah, im using the beta, and theres not too much diffrent, they preaty muched refined it
<HungerForPork> removed some stuff like some wallpapers
<HungerForPork> added superkaramba integration and make the pager better looking
<HungerForPork> lo
<HungerForPork> anyone know how to get sound lag on macromedia flashplayer gone?
<kairu0> i like my kde right now so maybe i'll wait on the upgrade
<HungerForPork> yeah, it dosent change your settings, at least it doesnt in kubuntu
<kairu0> i see
<ganymed> hallo
<ganymed> how can i enable symlinks in apache2 in breezy?
<nako> hola?
<kairu0> hola
<nako> mira, eske soy totalmente nuevo
<Strike4ce> Why can I connect to my home wireless with kubuntu, but when I stay at a hotel it will not work?
<Strike4ce> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<kairu0> nako, que quieres hacer
<nako> instalar el Amsn
<kairu0> hmm no he usado amsn
<kairu0> uso gaim o kopete para msn
<nako> ajam
<nako> poz, instalar el mozilla
<kairu0> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<nako> :|
<nako> en lo de comandos,no?
<nako> ok, ok xD
<kairu0> sip
<kairu0> o elegir firefox en adept (es mas facil)
<nako> adept?
<nako> ke es?
<kairu0> es en el K menu 
<kairu0> es el programa de configuracion de los paquetes
<nako> ajam, lo he abierto
<bobbyd_> hi
<bobbyd_> does anyone here have skype running under breezy?
<nako> ah, te vienen un monton de programas,no?
<bobbyd_> I keep getting an error about my sound device eing busy
<kairu0> nako, entonces busca firefox en adept
<kairu0> bobbyd_, i do
<bobbyd_> kairu0, did you need to do anything special?
<nako> ya, le dao y  le dao a instalar
<bobbyd_> kairu0, what version are you running?
<kairu0> bobbyd_, i havent used it in a while, but i think i kill artsd before i run it
<bobbyd_> kairu0, aha!
<kairu0> bobbyd_, i think if you went System Settings -> Sound Multimedia -> Sound System -.> Hardware and changed it to always use ALSA you'd be ok
<bobbyd_> kairu0, ok
<nako> ya esta instalado, gracias ^
<nako> ^^
<bobbyd_> is there any way to force apt-get to remove a package without running it's configure script? I have a broken package I can't remove...
<bobbyd_> I get thie error: pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<kairu0> hmm i dunno
<kairu0> nako, no hay de eso
<bobbyd_> seems like konqueror was sing /dev/dsp :)
<bobbyd_> using
<wezlo> anyone know if someone's got 2.6.14 compiled for breezy?
<nako> no hay de ke ? :S
<nako> ya he instalado el mozilla firefox
<kairu0> suevacito jejeje
<nako> pero pasa una kosaaaaaaaaaaa, ke en el adept ese no viene el amsn :S
<kairu0> suavacito
<Strike4ce> !wifi
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<nako> oye
<recurs|ve> when i am using my laptop and it is not connected to the internet, i cannot use x.  anyone know how to fix this
<nako> pero como me puedo instalar por ejemplo, un programa ke me baje
<nako> como el amsn, por ejemplo
<Strike4ce> My wireless works at home but when I go to a hotel it will not work.  Anyone know a solution?
<kairu0> nako, depende del paquete. par exemple, si es .deb debes hacer "dpkg -i xyz.deb" si es .tar.gz es mucho mas complicado
<kairu0> Strike4ce, the hotel is bluetooth?
<Strike4ce> Know just regular wifi
<Strike4ce> oops lol NO
<aven> hello!
<nako> jo =(
<kairu0> Strike4ce, do you use wep at home?
<bobbyd_> is there a breezy package for freenx?
<ganymed> hi. i have a probem with symlinks on my apache2 server - they are not activated and inserting FollowSymLinks in the 'default' server config file doesn't change that...
<ganymed> any ideas?
<bobbyd_> ganymed, are you doing /etc/init.d/pache2 restart to restart it after chaingig the cofig?
<ganymed> of course... :)
<bobbyd_> because just using apachecontrol doesn't work
<bobbyd_> ganymed, no idea then, maybe ask in #apache
<ganymed> well, i didn't know that, but i amusing the init script anyway
<ganymed> ok, thx anyway
<murtaugh> hey all, I'm trying to install a driver for a kyocera aircard. Is there anyone who would mind giving me a hand?
<bobbyd_> just ask
<murtaugh> I'm trying to install using this page, the driver is most of the bottom of the page http://wireless-internet-broadband-service.com/#Anchor-Fo-857
<kairu0> murtaugh, where are you at in the install?
<lawpz> how can i boot xubuntu with x?
<murtaugh> kairu0, I copied the driver to the serial dir, and im trying to do the make modules but its giving me an error
<kairu0> what error
<kairu0> lawpz, are you using kubuntu until now?
<murtaugh> /bin/sh: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9/scripts/gcc-version.sh: No such file or directory
<murtaugh> oops
<lawpz> i just installed xubuntu on kubuntu
<murtaugh> no rule to make target 'modules'. Stop
<kairu0> lawpz, on the kdm login screen there should be an option to choose xfce for a session
<murtaugh> I think i need to specify to use gcc3.4 I think its defaulting to 4.0
<lawpz> but after boot it starts with console
<lawpz> no i did server install
<kairu0> murtaugh, that could be.. do you have gcc3.4 and gcc4.0 installed?
<murtaugh> yes, is there a way to say use gcc3.4 instead of 4 without removing 4?
<kairu0> lawpz, do you have gdm or xdm installed? you'll probably want a login manager
<kairu0> murtaugh, yes but i dont know it :)
<murtaugh> its google time ;)
<lawpz> ok, apt-get xdm?
<kairu0> apt-get install xdm or gdm
<kairu0> ive only used gdm and kdm 
<kairu0> if gdm doesnt have a plethora of dependencies i'd choose it
<smonkey> What do you guys know about running KDE on a multe screen x-server?
<smonkey> *multi*
<nako> me puede alguien aconsejar un reprudctor de audio, mp3........... ke sea bueno?
<lawpz> will gdm load after reboot? or do i have to config some startup files?
<nalioth> nako ingles aqui, espaol en #ubuntu-es, por favor
<nako> ok, thanks
<kairu0> nako, necesitas gstreamer-mad
<nako> graciaz;)
<kairu0> lawpz, it *should* load automagically
<murtaugh> kairu, export CC=gcc-3.4 - it did'nt solve my problem but thats how to set which gcc to use
<lawpz> great :)
<nalioth> kairu0: actually, it's export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<smonkey> Does any one here have experience running KDE on either a multi-screend X-Server, or an X-Server with Xinerama?
<jo_> ey
<lawpz> almost done, just need a pdf viewer
<lawpz> where is the software-index ?
<stbain> lawpz: If you have universe/multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list, try running: sudo apt-get install acroread
<lawpz> wrong paketname somehow
<lawpz> sais outdated
<stbain> sudo apt-get update
<stbain> heh
<murtaugh> does anyone know where i can get this file? its called gcc-version.sh and is supposed to be in the /usr/src/linux-headers/scripts/ dir
<murtaugh> im trying to add a driver and its not able to find that file when I try make module
<lawpz> its already updated
<lawpz> http://www.artfiles.org/ubuntu.com/archive/pool/universe/a/
<lawpz> i should find it there or?
<Strike4ce> I need help
<Strike4ce> I can easily connect to my wireless router at home but anywhere else it will not work?
<Strike4ce> Can anyonehelp me?
<Delvien> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dm" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Delvien> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<Delvien> um
<Delvien> sorry
<Delvien> Anyone know how to fix that lol 
<Strike4ce> I can easily connect to my wireless router at home but anywhere else it will not work?
<Delvien> Anyone know how to fix Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dm" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<Strike4ce> I dont understand why I cannot connect to other wireless access points?
<troy> hey, I've started #ubuntu-server for ubuntu-server related discussion - there seemed to be no other appropriate service channel... if anyone else is using ubuntu as a server, I'd be happy for some company (and it'll help keep SNR low in here)
<regeya> I still don't fully understand why someone would choose ubuntu/kubuntu as a server platform.  could someone offer a good argument?
<Delvien> When i enter Network settings, And hit Administration mode, it flickers and goes back to user mode, CAN ANYONE help
<jsubl2> Delvien: try kdesu kcontrol
<nako> #kubuntu_es
<Delvien> jsubl2 i get a BUNCH of errors, lemme pastebin them to you
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/417895
<jsubl2> i get some output when i run it but it works
<jsubl2> sorry have to go..
<Strike4ce> is there anyway I can download Ndisgtk and ndiswrapper-utils and burn to disk on windows and then transfer it to kubuntu?  Is that possible?  Anyone know where I can get those files?
<Strike4ce> My wireless connection isnt working
<Delvien> can anyone help me with tihs ? http://pastebin.com/417895
<_neil> hola, como estan ustedes
<Delvien> can anyone help me with this ?http://pastebin.com/417895
<nalioth> Delvien: follow the instructions, dude
<Delvien> nalioth the ones you gave me didnt work , still have th problem
<nalioth> Delvien: your pastebin has instructions in it, follow them
<Delvien> nalioth well i feel like an idiot
<nalioth> Delvien: this is what happens when you sudo a gui app
<Delvien> nalioth yes, but when i did it i didnt know that i shouldnt be doing that.
<Delvien> nalioth its not like it says it when you sudo it
<nalioth> Delvien: well now you know, lol
<nalioth> you'll probably be fixin these problems for a while
<regeya> meh.
<Delvien> nalioth yea, but i need to fix this without having to reinstall AGAIN
<regeya> hang on.
<nalioth> Delvien: oh no you wont have to reinstall
<Delvien> nalioth is there a HOW to i should read?
<nalioth> Delvien: nope. just use your box. it'll tell you (as it has been) when something is wrong
<Delvien> nalioth :( this time im not blind, but i dont see how to fix this , whats happening , is im trying to enable my wireless card ( since somehow it got disabled) and i cant turn it back on
<nalioth> Delvien: i'm not up on wireless, have you been to the wiki?
<nalioth> !wireless
<ubotu> hmm... wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Delvien> nalioth well thats the thing , it was working for 2 weeks, now it suddenly stops working in linux , but it works in windows just fine
<stupendo44> how do I run a command internal to another command, such as "wine  (echo %d | grep string)"?
<nalioth> stupendo44: why are you answering yourself?
<regeya> http://www.pragmaticprogrammer.com/titles/ctrubyqt/ <- just to annoy your gtk/python-using friends
<stupendo44> that's the answer?
<nalioth> Delvien: i'm lost on wireless
<regeya> wait
<regeya> that's not the answer...silly nalioth
<stupendo44> nalioth: it was just a shot in the dark to try to explain. I tried researching how to do it, but I didn't try using parenthesis
<regeya> stupendo44, so am I understanding you right that you want to, as an example, run 'echo %d | grep string' and have wine use the result as an argument?
<regeya> you almost had it.
<stupendo44> right
<regeya> wine $(echo %d | grep string)
<regeya> or wine `echo %d | grep string`
<stupendo44> regeya: what's the dollar-sign do?
<nalioth> stupendo44: means "first variable entered"
<nalioth> or something
<regeya> what does it do?  that's an excellent question!
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> thanks
<regeya> it
<regeya> um
<regeya> thanks nalioth
<regeya> yep, I might have to buy a copy of the qt/ruby book.  I've only scratched the surface with ruby and I'm constantly amazed.
<stupendo44> ok, grep probably isn't what I'm looking for. It does the whole line
<stupendo44> what I'm trying to do is get rid of the path in a path&filename string
<stupendo44> so it would be left with just the filename
<stupendo44> it's got to be simple...
<stupendo44> I've just never done it
<stupendo44> I won't forget, I promise...
<stupendo44> where'd everybody go?
<aeon17x> To the Bat Cave LOL
<stupendo44> I wanna go...
<aeon17x> To bad you can't join #batcave.
<stupendo44> who says...?
<stupendo44> nah nah nah nah nah
<stupendo44> what I'm trying to do is get rid of the path in a path&filename string
<stupendo44> so it would be left with just the filename
<rrbiz> i need some help with kubuntu breezy can you guys help?
<stupendo44> what channel do you think you're in?
<stupendo44> have you ever heard the phrase "don't ask to ask, just ask"?
<stbain> dang... stupendo44 typed it out before I could finish :P
<rrbiz> well i asked over and over in #ubuntu and nobody answered
<stupendo44> lol
<stupendo44> probably because you're on kubuntu, and it's not compatible with the #ubuntu channel
<stupendo44> rrbiz: what's your question
<stbain> #ubuntu: <rrbiz> Video card setup any help with that here anyone?
<stbain> guess that was it
<rrbiz> okay, i see my video card driver in adept installed, but it's not configured
<stupendo44> what video card do you have?
<rrbiz> via/s3 unichrome
<rrbiz> and it's in adept
<stupendo44> you have to change your xorg.conf
<rrbiz> right, i just don't know the process
<stupendo44> what's under "Device"
<rrbiz> can u elaborate
<stupendo44> in your xorg.conf
<rrbiz> ok
<rrbiz> generic video card
<stupendo44> ok, let me do some quick checking...
<rrbiz> in adept i have installed xserver.xorg.driver.via which is suppose to be the correct one for the chipset
<stbain> weird... when I installed Kubuntu, it installed everything for me and configured X automagically
<stbain> guess I'm just lucky
<stupendo44> guess so
<rrbiz> i'm thinking it may have tried configuring X with via, but may have gotten errors and resorted to generic
<stupendo44> no, it probably resorted to generic when it first installed
<rrbiz> that too, since i have a whole bunch of video cards drivers installed
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> I do too, it comes by default
<stupendo44> back up your xorg.config (always the first step)
<rrbiz> already did
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> now edit the device section
<stupendo44> the identifier doesn't really matter
<stupendo44> but change driver to "via"
<rrbiz> k
<stupendo44> then restart and see if it works. if it has a problem, then restore the backup
<stupendo44> I'm guessing it will work, if that's the right driver
<stupendo44> or
<stupendo44> you could try s3, or s3virge. depending on your card
<rrbiz> i doubt those will work
<stupendo44> well, the via one says it's for unicrome
<stupendo44> so I would start with that
<rrbiz> Section "Device"
<rrbiz>         Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
<rrbiz>         Driver          "vesa"
<rrbiz>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<stupendo44> change "vesa" to "via"
<rrbiz> so replace vesa with via?
<rrbiz> k
<rrbiz> going to restart, bb later
<stupendo44> k
<rrbiz> almost worked
<jesusfish> anyone here get errors and crashes when going to a site with video in Konqueror?
<aeon17x> jesusfish: what site?
<jesusfish> aeon17x: any site
<jesusfish> I get a bunch of kaffeine errors
<jesusfish> anytime it trys to play video from within Konq
<nisq> no errors or crashes using konqueror for me
<nisq> I have had video errors using totem...
<jesusfish> I get errosa saying it can't find the audio then video drivers
<nisq> I uninstalled totem and install xine-ui, it seems to be corrected
<nisq> I was getting an error saying it could not find the codec,  I may be on different subject, not sure, I just came in
<Cheapy> still have that compiling issue :\ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=468619#post468619
<dean> hi all
<dean> how do i start dcopserver?
<troy> hey can anyone visit http://tblog.ath.cx and see if you get a light blue webpage? (need to test virtual host from outside of my network)
<seth_k> mmm light blue
<troy> seth_k: thanks
<chiron> does anyone know how to change ownership of files?
<chiron> I have some files that are owned by root, but I want to change them to a user acct
<BlankC> sudo chown username filename
<dean> how do i start dcopserver?
<_chani> if I install libswfdec will that get flash to magically work in konq?
<_chani> and how do I gte my usb drive to automagically appear? do I edit /etc/fstab?
* _chani sighs
* _chani pokes chat
<stbain> I think you hit the "we're  sleeping" part of the evening/morning
<stbain> ahh yes... HappyFool brings up a good point about making sure you have your repositories set up correctly if you want flash directly from macromedia
* nalioth pokes _chani 
<_chani> hi.
<stbain> as far as your USB Drive... I don't know. As soon as my wife buys me one, I'll let you know.
<_chani> anyone here know how I get a flash plugin for konq?
<stbain> yes
<stbain> ubotu: tell _chani about flash
<_chani> well, I assumed it'd be in the universe thing :) I'll go read that
<_chani> stbain: that page doesn't help! it doesn't tell me what sources I need to get the package :(
<stbain> just do what I did
<stbain> enable all the sources
<_chani> I enabled the universe ones and it's not there
<_chani> I don't remember seeing any others in the file already
<stbain> try multiverse
<nalioth> _chani: universe isnt much good w/o multiverse
<_chani> hmm....
<_chani> there are no simple lines for me to uncommetn. I may have to actually think
<stbain> really?
<stbain> my sources.list had them right there commented for me
<_chani> just s/universe/multiverse/?
<_chani> mine only had universe and backports
<nalioth> _chani: everywhere you see "universe" make it say "universe multiverse"
<_chani> ohhhh.
<nalioth> _chani: if you're using breezy, comment the backports
<_chani> I'd forgotten I could put both on one line. backports already commented.
<_chani> been a long time since I've used an apt distro :)
<nalioth> _chani: then welcome back
<_chani> it's really, really strange using hte gui for everything
<_chani> but I wanna show my friend how to do stuff, which means I have to learn myself :)
<_chani> gah
<_chani> multiverse didn't help :(
<nalioth> _chani: what are you looking for?
<Mez> _chani, use the console - sudo apt-get install <package>
<_chani> flash plugin for konq
<stbain> sudo apt-cache search flash
<stbain> then do what Mez said
<nalioth> Mez: you are alive?!?!
<Mez> nalioth: for now
<_chani> it's not showwing up in Adept, why would it show up anywhere else?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _chani about flash
<nalioth> when in doubt, kick ubotu and make him squeak
<_chani> I've seen the restricted formats already.
<_chani> the problem is that the package listed there is *not* available to me.
<_chani> flashplugin-nonfree can't be found.
<nalioth> _chani: you sound like an experienced *nix user, if you're on an x86 arch, visit macromedia.com and get their installer
<nalioth> _chani: yer kidding me
<nalioth> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<_chani> I'd prefer to install from packages...
<nalioth> says its in multiverse
<_chani> okay, at least I have a warning now
<nalioth> have you reloaded after editing your sources.list?
<_chani> I've forgotten what it means though :)
<_chani> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_chani> nalioth: how do I reload?
<_chani> nalioth: I added multiverse after universe, clicked apply. that's about it
<_chani> oooogh!
<nalioth> _chani: in adept i believe theres a button to "fetch updates"
<_chani> I decided to try "fetch updates"
<_chani> :)
<_chani> I thought that was for downloading upgrades.. um... Idon't know why. I blame lack of sleep :)
<_chani> ok, I think I'm starting to remember how apt-get works.. slowly...
<nalioth> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<_chani> does it mater whether I pick mozilla or nonfree?
<_chani> hte package descriptions aren't very clear
<_chani> I assumed this would be easy because I used to be a debian user. so much for that :) although things are starting to make sense now
<nalioth> _chani: the nonfree is a repackaged macromedia flash
<nalioth> the other one i believe is gplflash
<_chani> eh, ended up with nonfree
<_chani> next problem: I played a test mp3, it worked... then amarok locked up
<_chani> have to use killall to get rid of it
<_chani> and there it goes again
<_chani> also: my usb key didn't magically work. it's sorta detected but not all the way... there are messages about sda in dmesg, but nothing about sda1 or anything, like there would be when it worked in gentoo
<nalioth> ya got me on the jams and the key
* nalioth is good on some subjects and lost on others
<_chani> darn.
<_chani> nalioth: thanks anyways :)
<nalioth> ask anything, i'm not the only one in here
<_chani> I have flash working, kaffeine plays the mp3 fine...
<_chani> the only thing I reallyl need off the usb drive is more music to test
<ORiON2012> anyone know of a CeeMedia (Movie catalog) equivalent for KDE?
<_chani> eh, fixed enough problems for now...
<_chani> byee
<damnhil> can someone help me with English?
<nalioth> damnhil: english?
<cyne> how do i find out which files are within a package?
<crimsun> cyne: dpkg -L package
<cyne> thanks !
<nalioth> crimsun: any thoughts on why my USB wifi doesnt work?
<crimsun> nalioth: were you able to find a debug module parameter to use when modprobing prism2_usb?
<nalioth> crimsun: no habla esta idioma
<nalioth> noticed bob 2 disappeared when i asked him
<nalioth> he's the one that said he used one of these on his ibook
<crimsun> nalioth: some modules can spew debug info on events, but they require passing debug=somePositiveInteger when the modules are loaded
* nalioth is lost at this point
<crimsun> nalioth: at this point it's likely a Linux issue where the device isn't being initialized properly
<nalioth> crimsun: well, i could put it in my hoary box and see if it works
<crimsun> nalioth: yes, please do.
<spiral> hi
<crimsun> hi
<nalioth> crimsun: that's THIS box, hope it doesnt crater
<nalioth> crimsun: WOW this is wholly different than the breezy ibook
<nalioth> already
<nalioth> crimsun: same stuff, "no such device"
<crimsun> nalioth: ah, ok, then it's reproducible across two kernels. That helps.
<crimsun> That implies that XP is fiddling some registers that Linux isn't.
<nalioth> lshw doesnt find it, but lsusb does
<nalioth> bob 2 didnt mention (most likely) that he had his running on debian or something
<crimsun> you could try testing using a Knoppix live CD
<chiron> artsd crashes every time I start KDE
<chiron> and I can't start it again
<chiron> I'm using Breezy with KDE Beta 2
<chiron> is there a fix for this?
<nalioth> knoppix livecd
<nalioth> wish they made one for powerpc
<chiron> nobody knows?
<chiron> damn, this must not be common then
<crimsun> chiron: the arts crashes are a known issue, but I don't know of a fix yet
<chiron> damnit
<chiron> I tried fixing it
<chiron> and now it just keeps crashing over and over again
<chiron> it won't stop
<chiron> I have like 20 crash windows open
<chiron> brb, restart
<nalioth> crimsun: how many shells are you on here with?
<chiron> ok, whew
<chiron> its gone
<chiron> so no one knows how to fix it?
<chiron> how am I supposed to have sound on my computer in the meantime?
<crimsun> nalioth: 1.
<crimsun> chiron: you don't have to use arts; you can use ALSA directly.
<chiron> crimsun: but that won't allow me to have multiple sounds playing at the same time
<chiron> crimsun: it'll queue them up
<chiron> crimsun: like OSS
<chiron> crimsun: right?
<crimsun> chiron: in Breezy, dmix is enabled by default.
<chiron> dmix?
<chiron> isn't that the alsa plugin?
<chiron> how do I use it?
<robin> erm. I installed the ssh server, tried to start it, and... it failed. no errors, just failed. how do I figure out what's wrong?
<chiron> amarok isn't playing sound anymore
<crimsun> robin: it starts automatically when you install it (openssh-server)
<chiron> crimsun: nm, it's an ffmpeg problem
<chiron> crimsun: I wonder when that started...
<crimsun> what problem?
<chiron> I have no idea
<chiron> crimsun: I just tried to play an mp3 file
<chiron> crimsun: and gstreamer gave some ffmpeg library error
<chiron> crimsun: so I erase ffmpeg
<chiron> crimsun: now the files won't play at all
<crimsun> chiron: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<nalioth> crimsun: had asked you a ? in #kubuntu-offtopic. how many channels are you watching?
<crimsun> nalioth: 33.
<nalioth> crimsun: wow
<crimsun> nalioth: I answered the question regarding livecds and kernels...
<chiron> 33??
<chiron> holy crap
<crimsun> nalioth: that's the last question I see from you there
<crimsun> (directed to me)
<chiron> crimsun: I just figured out the program
<nalioth> crimsun: bah. i need sleep
<chiron> crimsun: KDE 3.5 now uses "system:/home"
<robin> crimsun: it says it's not started. hrm... but restarting instead worked, so I guess you're right :)
<nalioth> crimsun: trouble is: there aren't that many live CDs for powerpc
<chiron> crimsun: instead of just the regular /home/user
<crimsun> robin: cool
<crimsun> nalioth: hmm. How about DSL?
<robin> still no luck with the usb drive, though
<chiron> crimsun: is there a way to change it back?
<crimsun> chiron: not familiar with 3.5, sorry
<robin> so I can't get my ssh key onto this comp yet
<nalioth> crimsun: i can get that too
<chiron> crimsun: well how do you change it in 3.4?
<crimsun> chiron: (I don't use KDE presently)
<chiron> crimsun: E?
<chiron> crimsun: or Gnome?
<crimsun> chiron: just stock Ubuntu
<crimsun> (so the latter)
<chiron> yeah
<chiron> crimsun: KDE 3.5 is really nice
<chiron> crimsun: I was thinking of switching to Gnome myself, even though I'm a C++ and QT fan
<crimsun> I look forward to having it in Dapper
<chiron> crimsun: but I tried 3.5 and now I'm hooked
<crimsun> particularly since our distro's founder uses Kubuntu
<chiron> KDE is truly beautiful
<chiron> and just when it seems Gnome is about to pull ahead
<chiron> KDE just hops right back in the lead
<crimsun> healthy competition is good
<chiron> it's very good
<nalioth> i like console
<hussam> is there a download manager for linux that can do multiple connections to split the download? kget and wget are good at resuming downlaods but they use one conenction per file
<chiron> different DEs for different people
<chiron> the new Konq is just superb
<nalioth> hussam: prozilla
<chiron> I replaced firefox with Konq
<nalioth> hussam: be careful using prozilla, because you'll suck all your bandwidth to nothing if you use it improperly
<hussam> ok I'll check it out
<chiron> can you mount network drives in Breezy?
<chiron> I remember you couldn't in Hoary
<nalioth> hussam: it's brutal
<nalioth> hussam: a real bandwidth breaker
<chiron> at least through the fstab
<hussam> nalioth: cool
<chiron> damn, dmix only works with apps that output through alsa
<chiron> which helps me very little...
<chiron> why does gstreamer say it can't find a usable video driver or plugin or something?
<chiron> wtf, flash uses OSS?
<nalioth> chiron: gplflash does
<chiron> nalioth: everything that doesn't support ALSA defaults to OSS now
<chiron> ugh, this is giving me a headache
<chiron> how in the heck do I fix this?
<nalioth> chiron: i misunderstood you (to me OSS = Open Source Software)
<hussam> nalioth: it compiles but it won't install
<chiron> nalioth: ah
<chiron> crimsun, do you have any take on this?
<nalioth> hussam: compile? it's in the repos as a binary
<hussam> nalioth: oh
<nalioth> !info prozilla
<nalioth> holy cow ubotu made a liar out of me
<nalioth> holy cow! denied!
<nalioth> hussam: what error did it give you?
<hussam> nalioth: it compiled fine and it ran from the src dir but it gave this error on make instaLL
<nalioth> hussam: dont use "make install"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hussam about checkinstall
<chiron> seriously
<hussam> " /usr/bin/install: installing multiple files, but last argument, `/netrc.h' is not a directory "
<chiron> I don't know why they took off checkinstall in Breezy
<nalioth> hussam: install checkinstall and give that a run in the build directory
<hussam> nalioth: iirc, check install just monitors make install so if make install fails, so will checkinstall
<chiron> well I'm out, I'll get sound working tomorrow
<chiron> cya guys
<nalioth> hussam: do you have the netrc.h it's wanting?
<mth`MAW> Hello boys and girls ...
<hussam> no
<hussam> nalioth: it's not in ~/Desktop/prozilla-2.0.0-r6/src/
<nalioth> hussam: perhaps mkdir netrc.h wherever it's wanting?
<hussam> nalioth: oh it is there but it's a file
<nalioth> hussam: perhaps back up the file and make a dir
<hussam> ok
<hussam> I'll try to compile an older version
<crimsun> d'oh
<crimsun> have chiron ping me later today
<nalioth> crimsun: hit memoserv or /msg him
<crimsun> yeah, I'll do that
<hussam> nalioth: I compiled an older version and it installed. must be a bug in the new version
<nalioth> not surprising
<nalioth> hussam: you can specify the number of threads prozilla uses. be careful
<hussam> ok, I'll try that
<nalioth> hussam: i've d/l 700mb iso images in less than 17 minutes using it (on cable internet)
<_requiem> hi
<hussam> nalioth: that's brilliant. they should make a qt3/kde frontend for this
<_requiem> anybody has compile mtasc (flash compiler) on his machine ?
<toby> Anybody used a mobileblackbox / linex FM transmitter on linux?
<nalioth> hussam: prozgui
<toby> i.e. a USB Soundcard
<hussam> nalioth: is it gtk1 ?
<nalioth> hussam: idk, i use console versions of thing
<hussam> the console version is good
<aeon17x> Does installing kubuntu-desktop change what plugins are used by your web browser? Or do you keep what settings you had in normal Ubuntu?
<nalioth> aeon17x: it shouldn't change a thing
<aeon17x> Hmm... okay. Last time I installed kde core, Konqueror took over as the default browser, and I was thinking if installing full Kubuntu would do that again and more.
<Delvien> That was scary, it uninstalled KDE and gnome just trying to remove gnome...
<Delvien> keeps all my settings though, which is nice
<toby> Can I hide the "...has joined the channel" messages in Konversation? I've dug through all the menus and can't see an option
<aseigo_norge> toby: in behaviour - chatwindow ... general box, hide join/part/nick events
<toby> aseigo_norge: Fantastic, thanks. Damn my eyes :)
<JoeBu> Random Fortune: DOS: n., A small annoying boot virus that causes random spontaneous system  crashes, usually just before saving a massive project. Easily cured by  UNIX. See also MS-DOS, IBM-DOS, DR-DOS. 	-- David Vicker's .plan 
<nalioth> JoeBu: what are you doing?
<JoeBu> sorry man
<JoeBu> just felt the need for some fortune
<JoeBu> i did an /exec fortune ......... didnt mean to rattle anyone
<nalioth> JoeBu: cool. but not looked upon to well during busier times 
<JoeBu> i been lurkin for a while....didnt seem to be too much traffic
<nalioth> scripts aren't welcomed in the main ubuntu channels as a rule
<JoeBu> mostly just tinkering with my konversation anyways....i'll move along to my own
<hussam> is there anyway to hide what files I'm downloading from my ISP? Not the usual browsing but the downlaoding
<nalioth> hussam: nope
<nalioth> hussam: your ISP knows all
<hussam> ok
<hussam> nalioth: thanks for prozilla btw, brilliant application
<nalioth> hussam: brutal, too
<Gh3d0> please, somebody may help me?
<aeon17x> Kubuntu is really easy on the eyes.
<nalioth> Gh3d0: ask your question to the channel
<Gh3d0> thanks
<kkathman> nalioth: you up early this morning dude :)
<Gh3d0> i have to set up my internet connection
<Gh3d0> but i have to log as root
<nalioth> kkathman: up early? 
<kkathman> not even 5am for us :)
<Gh3d0> i don't know how i can log as root
<propagandhi> Gh3d0: dialup or cable/dsl
<aeon17x> Gh3d0: what type of internet connection?
<propagandhi> Gh3d0: sudo su -p
<Gh3d0> my connection is shared 
<propagandhi> to run in terminal as root
<Gh3d0> the server is a win pc
<aeon17x> That will take a while to setup. >_>
<propagandhi> Gh3d0: so basically you want to set up your lan connection with the WIN server as gateway??
<Gh3d0> yes
<Gh3d0> but i need root rights
<Gh3d0> and i don't know how i can log as root
<propagandhi> Gh3d0: switch to root using sudo su -p
<propagandhi> then edit /etc/network/interfaces
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Gh3d0> by the console?
<propagandhi> Gh3d0: yes
<propagandhi> nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<Gh3d0> ok done
<Gh3d0> i have the description on network interfaces available
<propagandhi> Gh3d0: so all you need to do is provide the gateway xxx.xxx.xxx line for the interface that you're using (normally eth1 or eth0 or wlan0)
<Gh3d0> i only have to change the ip adress right?
<m0ns00n> Hello
<m0ns00n> Anyone knows if there's a repository with more than two kde styles?
<m0ns00n> (lipstik and baghira)
<propagandhi> Gh3d0: yes, set it to the right gateway
<Gh3d0> tnx
<Gh3d0> i'll try
<Gh3d0> i have to put the ip adress of win server as gateway?
<fatbrain> anything special when setting the shabang line (bash) ?
<fatbrain> -bash: /usr/local/bin/bleh: /usr/local/bin/foo^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<nalioth> fatbrain: shabang line?
<fatbrain> #!/usr/local/bin/foo
<fatbrain> shebang*
<nalioth> fatbrain: in a bash script?
<fatbrain> yes.
<nalioth> fatbrain: first line is always #!/bin/bash
<fatbrain> or... no, it's not a bash script
<fatbrain> it's some other script
<nalioth> fatbrain: 2nd line is your script
<fatbrain> I want the shell to use the foo as interpreter.
<fatbrain> oh, thanks
<nalioth> fatbrain: #!/usr/bin/perl  #!/usr/bin/python bleh bleh bleh
<fatbrain> yes yes
<fatbrain> stil the same error.
<rouzic> Holas
<seaLne> anyone know how to get the kubuntu usplash rather than ubuntu?
<seaLne> i have kubuntu-artwork-usplash but when booting i still get the ubuntu logo
<DocTomoe> I need some assistance with KMail and GMail ... for some reason, I seem unable to connect to the servers stated in GMails help files. anyone knows about recent changes in gmails service?
<nalioth> DocTomoe: it's been wonky for me for a couple days
<nalioth> DocTomoe: the web portal works, tho
<DocTomoe> nalioth: "could not connect to pop.gmail.com" at your site, too?
<nalioth> my client doesnt say anthing, DocTomoe 
<nalioth> but you can visit www.gmail.com or google.com/gmail and get your mail
<DocTomoe> nalioth: I know about that ;) its an inconvinience, tought
<nalioth> i wish google would fix it
<DocTomoe> jupp ... but I see only a little chance for that. after all, they still claim its beta. Conspiracy theory tells me they might want to boost their ad income with this :)
<smi|e> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nalioth> DocTomoe: it's a pita for lots of folks
<vicks> the link "HelpingKubuntu wiki page" on the the ubz page on kubuntu.org is broken. it points to wiki.kubuntu.org and i guess it should point to wiki.ubuntu.com
<DocTomoe> vicks: might be. You should contact the sites administrator to solve this problem...
<ndazza> hi! could anyone tell me where to find accessibility tools in KDE? specifically the zoom tool thingy
<DocTomoe> youll have to install them ... afair they are not included in sandard installation in kubuntu
<DocTomoe> try sudo apt-get install kmag
<ndazza> DocTomoe: thankyou
<DocTomoe> under what program should I file a bug/wishlist item in bugs.kde.org concerning a useful addition concerning ssh authentification dialog?
<[Surge] > I just don't "get" (K)ubuntu - why isn't there an official list of repositories somewhere?
<Tm_T> there is
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should be in the wiki as well, but don't kno wif it is
<Tm_T> and I think wiki holds more information
<[Surge] > Ok thanks
<[Surge] > I want to upgrade my Hoary to Breezy
<[Surge] > They should add this to the Kubuntu main site
<Kamping_Kaiser> source-o-matic doesnt do Warty sources lists :O
<DocTomoe> [Surge] : At least a link would be helpful ... on the other hand, basically changing all hints of hoary to breezy in sources.list should do the trick. pretty obvious, isnt it?
<Tm_T> [Surge] : well, do this: "sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Tm_T> [Surge] : no guarantee ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> or :%s/Hoary/Breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)O
<DocTomoe> Remember to backup your sources.list before changing anything.
<Tm_T> aseigo_norge: hiya
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: :p
<aseigo_norge> heya
<[Surge] > Backup? What's that?  :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: ;)
<Tm_T> aseigo_norge: what's up? is there any snow yet? (here was :/)
<aseigo_norge> Tm_T: there where? norway or calgary?
<Tm_T> let's say both (norway I meant)
<[Surge] > Snow would be welcome down here in the Southern hemisphere
<DocTomoe> source-o-matics source.list wont work if you add ooo.org2 final to your list
<Tm_T> agh! have to get some icehockey soon!
<DocTomoe> I dont get this ... I have bought a new laptop last week - it hae some kind of metal sticker on it, printed on this thing is microsoft propaganda ("built for")... and this metal sticker actually has a protective foil stuck over it!
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: burn it! use the flamethrower! napalm!
<Tm_T> ;-P
<Chousuke> Or just ignore it
<Chousuke> or write "But runs Ubuntu Linux anyway" on it.
<Tm_T> K ;)
<DocTomoe> Tm_T: Ill consider it if I got off my machine. Ignoring it is not quite an option, as it has some kind of sharp edges and my arm rests right over it.
<Tm_T> :p
<pupil> you guys heard about kubuntufor ?  http://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<pupil> I was on Tux and saw someone mention it
<[Surge] > Hmmmm
<[Surge] > Is this bad ?
<[Surge] > Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<[Surge] > Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<PJeremy> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<PJeremy> !javadeb
<ubotu> from memory, javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Flying_Eagle> tinyurl suxx >:)
<PJeremy> Flying_Eagle: heh, well, do you know where i could get a .deb for j2sdk1.5 update 5?
<morrow> deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu breezy java
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, when i had debian i took the packages from blackdown
<PJeremy> morrow: thanks.
<Flying_Eagle> btw: how can i get kubuntu to use the full 800 dpi bandwidth of my mouse instead of 400?
<Flying_Eagle> i have to set this up every boot
<DocTomoe> Flying_Eagle: have you changed your Xorg.conf?
<PJeremy> Flying_Eagle: i used blackdown with hoary, and i wanted to use the seveas repo this time, but get 404 not found when trying
<Flying_Eagle> DocTomoe, no.
<Flying_Eagle> what do i have to write in it? i thought it would be handled by hotplug.d... or kde...
<DocTomoe> Flying_Eagle: I do not know what setting you are searching for, but I am betting that your solution is somewhere in there
<DocTomoe> Flying_Eagle: you might give it a try ;)
<Flying_Eagle> im almost sure, thats not the right way
<Flying_Eagle> cause i can change the resolution on-the-fly without restarting X
<Flying_Eagle> but  the setting gets lost every restart
<Flying_Eagle> k-menu->"system settings"->"mouse"->"mouse man dual optical"->"800 dpi"
<[Surge] > !wine
<Flying_Eagle> brb
<gibarian> hey everyone...I'm having a permissions problem with a printer in my LAN
<gibarian> setup as follows: Kubuntu Linux w/ printer, connected to XP machine via LAN...XP machine recognizes printer, but permissions are not right....do I have to create a user and add it to the printer users in Samba conf?
<kairu0> hey all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kairu0
<kairu0> hey Kamping_Kaiser 
<kairu0> ltns
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<PJeremy> Flying_Eagle: do you have the logitech mouse man optical dual sensor?
<vicks> so what does everybody think of suse ditching kde? could this set of a migration to kubuntu?
<[Surge] > I wish apt-get and friends wouldn't keep uninstalling my non-approved apps like skype
<Kamping_Kaiser> vicks: have they dropped KDE?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<[Surge] > vicks: They're ditching KDE in favour of Gnome?!
<[Surge] > If that's true I know of some people who are not going to be impressed
<vicks> well, they claim that gnome will be the number one, and kde will remain as packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. cool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> neat even
<kairu0> vicks, i think suse is locked in its own dungeon of poorly-programmed system utilities
<vicks> theres a discussion about it here
<vicks> http://dot.kde.org/1131155877/
<DocTomoe> Just another reason for not using suse ... its a shame, suse did some great things for kde before thy were bought out to novell
<vicks> if it's true, i think it's kind of sad for kde. suse was the last really large enterprise distro to use kde. but on the other hand it couldl mean that kubuntu gains users, so it's a double edged sword
<Kamping_Kaiser> vicks: but Kubuntu taking users because they got upset at suse may not be a good thing
<DocTomoe> vicks: this is true for the small user ... governments, corporations etc want someone to grab the nuts if a system fails - those big players would never use a "free" distribution on a large-scale basis
<vicks> Kamping_Kaiser: i think sp too
<Kamping_Kaiser> this channel will become 'suse did this, why doesnt Kubuntu?????!!!???'
<DocTomoe> yeah ... it is calles K-ubuntu for a reason, isnt it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure, better tell the ex susers :)
<toby> I've just connected a USB radio transmitter to my kubuntu so I can tune into it from anywhere in  my house. It works!
<DocTomoe> toby: so what ;) Recently, I have experienced virtually no non-working hardware with linux. might be dependant on my harware shopping, tought.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<toby> Well, I thought it would be nice to come in here and not complain :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<skamikaz> hello all :)
<skamikaz> someone from france ?
<skamikaz> or able to speak english ?
<sKam[French] > plz !
-sKam[French] :#kubuntu- someone frech
-sKam[French] :#kubuntu- someone frech ??
-sKam[French] :#kubuntu- someone frech ??
<sKam[French] > plz !
<sKam[French] > ok buye :)
<sKam[French] > have fun guys
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, yes, ive got that mouse
<Flying_Eagle> (the best one ever :D)
<Tm_T> spammer...
<Tm_T> Flying_Eagle: what mouse?
<Flying_Eagle> logitech dual optical
<Tm_T> ah
<DocTomoe> Flying_Eagle: what good is an 80dpi mouse anyways ... I cannot quite imagine what the benefits are
<DocTomoe> 800dpi, not 80
* Tm_T is happy mx310 user
<Flying_Eagle> DocTomoe, they are more precise
<DocTomoe> are you doing graphics?
<Flying_Eagle> no, gaming :D
<Tm_T> I am
<Tm_T> kids...
<Flying_Eagle> if id be an artist id use a tablet
<Flying_Eagle> ive used one once, when i was working at a cad-design-company and it rocks
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> have to buy one some day
<DocTomoe> lol ... http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS8616686406.html (last three paragraphs) ... evil kde developers do anti-novell propaganda. Conspiracy theories and how to create them.
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, i cant send private messages. so im answering here:
<Flying_Eagle> it was there by default
<Flying_Eagle> in the mouse-dialog theres a tab called "mouse man dual optical"
<Flying_Eagle> and there i can set up my mouse-resolution
<PJeremy> heh, not here..
<PJeremy> i assume yours is connected to usb?
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, our kubuntus differ alot though they are both breezies
<Flying_Eagle> PJeremy, sure
<PJeremy> yes they appear to differ a lot indeed..
<toby> Anyone able to disable Kscd's autoplay feature? It loads whenever I insert an audio cd.
<gibarian> uh...anyone familiar with Samba and printer sharing? Seems like configuring my printer to be shared has totally messed up my whole printing system
<DocTomoe> toby: in kde3.5, you are able to define the autostart application for inserted media, in an XP-like manner
<toby> DocTomoe: where is that located? I don't have a ~/.kde/Autostart/Autorun.desktop file
<toby> Aha, I have kde 3.4.3, not 3.5.
<DocTomoe> :) sorry, toby, just noticed your question.
<DocTomoe> anyways ... does anyone know if it is possible to start kontact with korganizers "what is next"-page open?
<gibarian> Well, anyone? Permission problems with printers after setting up Samba?
<DocTomoe> you might want to check #samba ;)
<gibarian> doc, grand idea...thanks
<smi|e> how do i get into my "places" ie. folders etc. on kubuntu?
<DocTomoe> smi|e: could you rephrase that question?
<smi|e> like
<smi|e> on gnome there is a 2places"
<smi|e> on gnome there is a "places" button
<smi|e> which takes you too your area, folders etc
<smi|e> but on kde, blank desktop
<DocTomoe> try konqueror " system: "
<smi|e> open konqueror
<smi|e> and type system?
<DocTomoe> system: (with the doublepoint)
<smi|e> ok
<DocTomoe> sorry ...
<DocTomoe> system:/
<DocTomoe> with doublepoint and slash
<smi|e> and that will show me my username?
<smi|e> and then i click it
<smi|e> and itl show me my files
<smi|e> yer?
<DocTomoe> try it ... itll should tell you something like "Home folder" ... no idea what its called in the english i18n
<smi|e> how do i get into konqueror
<smi|e> got it
<smi|e> kewl
<DocTomoe> does it what you wanted, smi|e ?
<buz> type ~ in konqi to get to your homefolder
<smi|e> got it
<smi|e> i moved from gnome too ubuntu
<smi|e> gnome - kubuntu
<smi|e> kde i mean
* smi|e tired :/
<DocTomoe> kind of a perl paradigma ... there is more than one way to do something. the ~-way proved kind of difficult for my newbies ("where is that ~ key?")
<Prague2> hi people, can someone please help me with some troubles about acpi and my notebook? :P
<cookie> kde themes setup ?
<DocTomoe> Prague2: What exactly is your problem?
<Prague2> i have an acer notebook and acpi seems to work though i can't see the battery status on klaptop...i searched on the net and came with this http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_Travelmate_C100#ACPI_support
<Prague2> but i'm a newbie :/ and i dunno what should i do
<Prague2> to fix it
<DocTomoe> Prague2: Do you use kubuntus kernel or do you use a self-compiled kernel?
<Prague2> kubuntu
<DocTomoe> what does ACPI -V tell you?
<Prague2> acpi 0.09
<DocTomoe> Prague2: CAPITAL V, not lower-case :)
<Prague2> oops -.- sorry :X
<Prague2> command not found
<DocTomoe> acpi -v works, but acpi -V not??!?
<Prague2> :/
<Prague2> that's what it's displayed on the console
<DocTomoe> check your syntax.
<gibarian> Does anyone how to repair the awfully broken admin system in KDE 3.4? Slowly but surely it's driving me mad
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> i am upgrading from kubuntu breezy preview to breezy final. any problem i must expect ?
<Tm_T> rohan: how you are doing that?
<rohan> Tm_T: apt-get 
<Tm_T> rohan: err, IF you have updated your "preview" regularly, you are using final+
<rohan> Tm_T: no. i installed today :)
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> no problems in my knowledge
<rohan> so, any known problems ?
<rohan> ok.
<Tm_T> just apt-het update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<rohan> why does kubuntu not have firefox by default :(
<Tm_T> rohan: because we have Konqueror
<gibarian> Uh, anyone know why a USB printer would suddenly quit working? Not be recognized anymore...etc.?
<rohan> Tm_T: which is not half as good as firefox :)
<rohan> for me
<Tm_T> rohan: then install firefox by yourself
<rohan> Tm_T: sure.. i get the point
<Tm_T> rohan: we can't make things just because you like so ;-)
<rohan> as away from gtk as possible, right ?
<rohan> Tm_T: my mistake :)
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> rohan: and just so you know, don't take me too seriously ;)
<rohan> and i am on preview, so i dont even have adept
<rohan> Tm_T: no, it was rude on my part, i realize
<Tm_T> not even
<Tm_T> people are used to firefox
<Tm_T> "IE -like" solution may frighten somewhat
<rohan> wow! kubuntu cds in shipit next release !
<rohan> wow
<Tm_T> (web and file browser in one)
<rohan> and ubuntu is doing something like knoppix :(
<Tm_T> rohan: yu, do update && dist-upgrade and ask if you encounter any problems
<rohan> sure. i will do that today night.
<rohan> one pressing problem though
<rohan> i added NOPASSWD to sudoers still it doesnt work
<rohan> asks me for password :(
<Tm_T> don't do that :(
<rohan> why, Tm_T ?
<PJeremy> wasn't azureus in the hoary repos?
<Tm_T> it makes me feel unsecure
<Tm_T> PJeremy: hope not ;-P
<Tm_T> Ktorrent <3
<rohan> i hate having to type root password every now and then, Tm_T :)
<rohan> Tm_T: what doe "<3" stand for ?
<Tm_T> rohan: a heart
<rohan> really ? i cant visualize :)
<PJeremy> rohan: 45 to the left and you'll see
<Tm_T> more like 90
<rohan> 90
<rohan> got it
<Tm_T> right
<rohan> PJeremy: how u got that "degree" symbol so easily ?
<Tm_T> rohan: I use spearate dekstop for root shells etc
<PJeremy> Tm_T: i know its 90..but he has to do a lil bit too ;)
<Tm_T> PJeremy: =)
<PJeremy> rohan: it's on the keyboard
<rohan> PJeremy: qwerty ?
<PJeremy> rohan: yes
<gibarian> uh, anyone know anything about USB printers suddenly not working anymore?
<rohan> rohan   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL  ===> is this line correct ? for sudoers ?
<Tm_T> PJeremy: hmm, not in every qwerty
<rohan> PJeremy: not in mine
<rohan> :)
<PJeremy> Tm_T: well, technically, it's qwertz ;)
<Tm_T> :p
<hc> Aloha..
<Tm_T> hc: hm, you should NOT irc as root
<rohan> PJeremy: whats that >?
<Tm_T> ;)
<hc> ...... as i say.. I might be a little drunk
<hc> or something like that
<PJeremy> rohan: german keyboard layout
<rohan> PJeremy: oh, ok.
<Tm_T> hc: then you shouldnt be here, irc is a bad place for drunken
<rohan> lol Tm_T 
<Tm_T> hc: have a sleep and clean your head, we will gladly help you later too ;)
<hc> Erhm, Somehow i choosed to install kubuntu with english keyboard and language...
<Tm_T> rohan: I really mean it...
<rohan> sure, Tm_T 
<hc> how can i change that to danish _
<rohan> hc: by logging out
<PJeremy> Tm_T: does ktorrent have the same plugins+functionality as azureus?
<Tm_T> rohan: I've been done some nasty things for drunken people... can't say it's funny...
<rohan> rohan   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL  ===> is this line correct ? for sudoers ? i still need to enter password every now and then ! :(
<rohan> Tm_T: tell :)
<Tm_T> PJeremy: don't know about plugins, but there's more functions thta I need =)
<Tm_T> PJeremy: in devel version I mean
<Tm_T> rohan: better not
<rohan> fine :S
<Tm_T> but I can tell, it must hurts...
<PJeremy> Tm_T: is there a safepeer-like plugin ?
<Tm_T> what's that?
<rohan> cya guys
<rohan> later
<rohan> at night
<rohan> :)
<Tm_T> moro
<rohan> Tm_T: cya
<Tm_T> PJeremy: but, test it, and find out if it's good enough
<PJeremy> Tm_T: you know what peerguardian is don't you? safepeer is a plugin for azureus, which downloads the peerguardian list every time you start azureus.
<Tm_T> peerguardian?
<Tm_T> I use Ktorrent to download distros, that's about all :p
<PJeremy> Tm_T: http://phoenixlabs.org/
<Secutor> I have a question about music. I'm running Rythmbox and would like to see a selection of Internet radio stations. Which app would I use to browse available Internet stations?
<Alex[RM-UK] > hi
<Alex[RM-UK] > can anyone help me fix my problem?
<Enric0> hy guys, the apt-get command for kubuntu is the same as apt-get for debian???
<Alex[RM-UK] > I installed Kubuntu last night, came to it this morning and it wont start up. It just hangs on the Loading Grub screen
<Chousuke> First you need to tell us what your problem is.
<Chousuke> :)
<Chousuke> ah.
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Chousuke> Enric0: yes.
<Chousuke> Alex[RM-UK] : does it give any weird messages.
<Alex[RM-UK] > nope,
<Chousuke> weird.
<Alex[RM-UK] > just goes Grub loading stage1.5        Loading Grub
<Alex[RM-UK] > it will stay ther all day
<Chousuke> I don't know much about grub.
<Chousuke> I can't help you fix this, but maybe someone else can.
<Chousuke> sounds like an error in configuration
<Alex[RM-UK] > i havn't touched the config
<Tm_T> :o
<Chousuke> Alex[RM-UK] : Maybe the installer sucked then.
<Secutor> Alex: another install may be in order.
<Chousuke> It shouldn't.
<Chousuke> Secutor: Nah.
<Alex[RM-UK] > Secutor, I installed Kubuntu last night .... 
<Secutor> Enrico: was it a straight install or were you do a dual-boot or changing partitions...?
<Secutor> Alex actually...
<Chousuke> Not very convincing when it fails like this, is it.
<Alex[RM-UK] > straight install onto my spare 15GB disc, with my 80GB windows disc unpowered, 
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> unpowered?
<Secutor> And is it still unpowered?
<Alex[RM-UK] > power taken out..I always do it cos I have too many important files on there to loose incase something goes wrong!
<Alex[RM-UK] > Secutor, yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > but with the IDE cable attached,
<Chousuke> maybe your bios configuration has changed, and grub gets confused.
<Alex[RM-UK] > but it doesn't show in the bios so it shouldn't be affected, 
<Enric0> Secutor, i don't understand your question
<Secutor> Has it worked with Linux for you in the past to unpower a disk but leave it connected and yet a Linux distro comes up OK?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yerp,
<Secutor> Not sure about your situation but my learning experience included trying putting GRUB on the MBR sometimes and in the root directory other times to get things to work.
<Chousuke> it seems to get past stage 1.5
<Chousuke> so it loads itself from MBR or wherever
<Chousuke> but that's it.
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh, then just says Loading Grub
<Secutor> Just an idea...on some distros, using the install CD, you are given the option of reinstalling just the GRUB. That might be an option for you to try.
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I do that via Kubuntu?
<Secutor> Sorry, I'm fairly new to Kubuntu... from regular Deb and Mepis... so I'm not sure. My one and only install to this Powerbook went fine so I have little troubleshooting experience on Kubuntu per se.
<Chousuke> Secutor: How well does it ruun on a powerbook?
<Chousuke> run*
<Alex[RM-UK] > so shall I just do a new install?
<stupendo44> Alex[RM-UK] : you should be able to boot off the install cd, and get through to the grub setup
<Alex[RM-UK] > i'll have a look now,
<stupendo44> Alex[RM-UK] : or at the prompt when the install cd first loads, type recover
<Alex[RM-UK] > then what do I do, reinstall grub?
<Alex[RM-UK] > cool ok
<stupendo44> that will give you a possibly better environment
<stupendo44> I had to do something similar, but it wasn't displaying the grub
<stupendo44> I accidentally ran the fixboot and fixmbr on my linux drive
<stupendo44> from the xp cd
<Alex[RM-UK] > lol
<Alex[RM-UK] > ok, brb
<stupendo44> there's dvdrip
<stupendo44> oops
<RhodanV5500> is it possible to startx from safemode? cant boot in normamode
<Alex[RM-UK] > Hey,
<Alex[RM-UK] > I fixed it
<stupendo44> I think safe mode is just without x. so if you start x it will have the same problem. Of course, I don't know what safe mode is
<stupendo44> Alex[RM-UK] : great
<Alex[RM-UK] > I took the IDE cable out of the Win Hard drive....and it worked
<Alex[RM-UK] > now time to installe kopete again lol
<RhodanV5500> well i couldnt use the grub that came with kubuntu for some reason and used wingrub instead. now grub seems to work but it wont start. only safemode works
<RhodanV5500> ah sry its called recovery mode
<libben> my mouse has getting enabled with mouse3 simulating
<libben> how can i remove that option with out dpkf-reconfgiure?
<stupendo44> libben: edit your xorg.conf
<libben> yeah but with what
<libben> i had the same thing in the beginning of the fresh install
<Secutor> Chousuke: Ubuntu and kubuntu run fine on Powerbook (PPC). At our last Silicon Valley Linux User Group pot luck, the first seven (7) computers in the door were iBooks or Powerbooks running Linux. The spell was broken when the 8th person to arrive brought an Intel box!
<libben> then i dpkg reconned it... and it was ok
<libben> but all the sudden it went back-.
<libben> and in xorg.conf there is no such line
<SHRIKEE> Can i use my creative zen touch in combination with Amarok?
<stupendo44> under Section "InputDevice"
<stupendo44> Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<stupendo44> that's what I have
<stupendo44> just change that to false
<libben> yeah, but that line aint in there
<libben> thats the weird point
<Chousuke> Secutor: I'll have to try Ubuntu on my powerbook someday.
<gibarian> I'm having severe problems with my USB connected printer...anyone care to listen?
<libben> so im starting to wonder where it has loaded it
<Chousuke> I think I  prefer OS X though.
<stupendo44> Chousuke: don't say such blasphemous things...
<SHRIKEE> lol
<stupendo44> libben: are you editing the right xorg.conf? You can also try adding that line in the right section. That might work
<Secutor> Stupendo: Apple makes some quality, well-integrated hardware; Linux is quite happy on Macintosh  ;)
<raphink> there's nothing wrong with apple hardware Secutor 
<raphink> but Chousuke was talking about softs ;)
<Secutor> Oh...
<_StarScream> i love my kubuntu ibook 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> last time I went to a Debian conf
<_StarScream> it runs much faster than when it was a panther ibook
<raphink> I was surprised to see that about 1/4 of the debian devs had macs
<PJeremy> how do i open udp/tcp port 6881:6889 for azureus?
<stupendo44> PJeremy: do you have a router?
<thoreauputic> _StarScream: linux is definitely faster than OS-X
<PJeremy> stupendo44: no
<_StarScream> thoreauputic: oh yeh, i couldn't believe how much faster
<stupendo44> PJeremy: do you have a firewall installed?
<RhodanV5500> StarScream: do u have hardware-3d-accelerationworking on your iBook?
<PJeremy> stupendo44: well, isn't iptables installed?
<stupendo44> it might be installed by default, but without any rules
<stupendo44> I used kmyfirewall to set it up
<PJeremy> stupendo44: heh, would you happen to know the cli command for iptables to do what i want?
<stupendo44> not off-hand
<stupendo44> I don't think there's any rules by default, so azureus should have all access to the ports it wants
<Alex[RM-UK] > I can't connect to MSN via Kopete, it says Wrong Username/Password - when it's not
<Alex[RM-UK] > using version 0.10.4
<Alex[RM-UK] > please help
<Alex[RM-UK] > also why do I get these errors:
<Alex[RM-UK] > W: Couldn't stat source package list http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Alex[RM-UK] > W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Alex[RM-UK] > E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/gb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<stupendo44> make sure the username is right
<Alex[RM-UK] > it is:P
<Alex[RM-UK] > everything is correct....just it says wrong username/password - yet if I use Gaim it works fine
<stupendo44> Alex[RM-UK] : breezy backports are not enabled yet
<Alex[RM-UK] > but I want to use Kopete
<stupendo44> you should turn that off in sources
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh right, when will they be?
<stupendo44> I don't know
<stupendo44> just another user here
<stupendo44> but about the msn thing. are you typing your username as an email address?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<Alex[RM-UK] > all the details are correct, but it says wrong user/pass ... grr
<stupendo44> I'm trying mine
<stupendo44> it's possible the server has changed. or something
<Alex[RM-UK] > but why goes Gaim and Amsn work?
<stupendo44> different settings? let me check
<stupendo44> mine says it can't locate messenger.hotmail.com
<stupendo44> at first
<Alex[RM-UK] > also, why do I get these errors EVERYTIME i try to to use MAKE command with trying to compile anything?
<Alex[RM-UK] > messenger.hotmail.com
<Alex[RM-UK] > woops
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[2] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/alex/My Documents/metatheme-0.0.6/themes'
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<Alex[RM-UK] > make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/alex/My Documents/metatheme-0.0.6'
<Alex[RM-UK] > make: *** [all]  Error 2
<stupendo44> anything?
* stupendo44 notices that it sure takes a long time to sign into msn
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh, everythign I try to compile I get these errors
<Chousuke> stupendo44: Blasphemous ;P
<Alex[RM-UK] > why can't linux be easy to use :(:(:(:(
<_StarScream> Alex[RM-UK] : do you have gaim installed on your machine at all?
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes
<_StarScream> Alex[RM-UK] : does it work with gaim?
<stupendo44> Chousuke: the only reason I'm trying to sign into msn is to help Alex[RM-UK] 
<stupendo44> I don't use msn
<stupendo44> I have a hotmail account to collect spam
<Alex[RM-UK] > yes I can log into msn on Gaim perfectly line
<Alex[RM-UK] > fine*
<_StarScream> i am logged in to msn at the moment
<_sandro> hi to all
<_StarScream> not having any trouble...
<Chousuke> stupendo44: That was about you commenting on me using OS X
<_StarScream> Alex[RM-UK] : have you tried launching kopete from the clia
<stupendo44> yeah... I know... :)
<_StarScream> cli
<Chousuke> IMO Any OS is fine as long as it works. :)
<_StarScream> to see if its sending any debug info
<Alex[RM-UK] > cli?
<stupendo44> I connected once, but I'm really having a lot of trouble. I would blame it on msn's servers
<_StarScream> Alex[RM-UK] : command line
<Alex[RM-UK] > just type Kopete yet?
<Alex[RM-UK] > eh*
<Alex[RM-UK] > yeh*
<Chousuke> On apple hardware, OS X happens to work best, don't you agree? :)
<_StarScream> yehy
<Alex[RM-UK] > it just opened up kopete, no errors
<Alex[RM-UK] > oh wait
<Alex[RM-UK] > (msn): WARNING: [void MSNSocket::slotSocketError(int)]  Error: 17 (remote host closed connection)
<Alex[RM-UK] > kopete (msn): WARNING: [void MSNSocket::slotSocketError(int)]  Error: 17 (remote host closed connection)
<_StarScream> Chousuke: depends on your definition
<Chousuke> _StarScream: I guess.
<stupendo44> of best?
<_StarScream> yeh
<stupendo44> or work?
<stupendo44> it finally signed into msn on kopete
<stupendo44> and I'm outta that...
<Chousuke> I follow the "Use the best tool for the job" -principle.
<Chousuke> Well, most of the time
<Chousuke> If Windows would be the best tool, and there's a "good enough" tool that's not windows, then I'll take that good enough one :P 
<_StarScream> Chousuke: well exactly, i just meant that the best tool for the job is dependant on who is doing the job.
<Chousuke> Yeah.
<Chousuke> I want non-free stuff to work too
<Chousuke> like Flash and WMV and quicktime and whatever.
<Chousuke> so PPC Linux would be a bit troublesome
<Chousuke> I wouldn't get 3d-acceleration either :/
<_StarScream> Chousuke: well yeh, i do find that frustrating, the 3d accell on my mac is working because i have an older card
<_StarScream> 7500 or something
<Chousuke> I have an nVidia in my powerbook :p
<Chousuke> no chance of making that work.
<Chousuke> if it were ati, it could work with the free drivers.
<_StarScream> Chousuke: the NV drivers, although not 3d, are fairly quick
<Chousuke> Yeah, but it's a 3D card
<Chousuke> to use it to its full potential you kind of need 3d acceleration ;P
<_StarScream> Chousuke: do you use 3d on your laptop aside from screensavers? i don't on my ibook
<Chousuke> Well, the desktop is 3d-accelerated, isn't it?
<_StarScream> Chousuke: nope, 2d
<Alex[RM-UK] > I've just thought - Why does Microsoft make MSN for Mac OSX...but not Linux. Mac is still another operating system so I would of thought they would haev not made it for Mac aswell....
<_StarScream> Alex[RM-UK] : same reason they don't make office for mac
<Chousuke> _StarScream: Hm.
<_StarScream> Chousuke: grab a live cd and try it if you are curious..
<Chousuke> I thought Quartz is something that utilises 3d acceleration to draw the desktop
<Alex[RM-UK] > _StarScream,  but why would MS make MSN for Mac, I thought they would of wanted it keep it straight to Windows to get more people on it ...
<Chousuke> _StarScream: I will, when they arrive in mail ;P
<Chousuke> Alex[RM-UK] : MSN for mac sucks.
<_StarScream> Chousuke: you can buy them now...they are like 5 dollars
<Alex[RM-UK] > Ive never used it so I dont know
<Alex[RM-UK] > how do I update svn?
<Chousuke> _StarScream: Nah, I'll wait.
<Chousuke> besides, I don't know anyone who has ubuntu live CDs
<_StarScream> Chousuke: quartz does do some accell on the desktop. Quartz is a really good system.
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know if there is a way to remove the kickerbar completely?
<Chousuke> I wish I had money to buy some x86 hardware.
<Chousuke> My old PC broke
<_StarScream> Chousuke: but on my ibook for example, even though quartz is nice, the speed of osx is so slow compared to linux that i am willing to wait that 1/10th of a second extra for the screen to redraw
<Chousuke> Then I could do stuff with Ubuntu again :)
<_StarScream> since every other thing i do happens twice as fast
<Alex[RM-UK] > >< im going back to XP, nothing works on Kubuntu!
<Chousuke> That's curious
<_StarScream> Alex[RM-UK] : ok
<_week> blob
<stupendo44> blobbo
<StR> binary large object
<_fab> hi
<StR> hi _f
<gibarian> hey everyone...anyone know a remedy against a disappearing /dev/usb/lp0 port? My printer keeps dying that way, and I don't know what the hell causes it to....
<kkathman> good day all :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kkathman :D
<gibarian> good day
<kkathman> hey Kamping_Kaiser :)\
<kkathman> whats going on down under?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> sup?
<Kamping_Kaiser> saterday there still?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> just got home aboutt 6 hours ago, was at a mates place for the last 2 days
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's sunday morning here ;) love the time thing
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: sounds like fun :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it was :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> scoping a network setup+upgrade
<Kamping_Kaiser> should get paid for doing the setup :D
<kkathman> Had to be up really early this morning...son was traveling south to a band competition
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool.
<kkathman> up at 4am...back to bed for a while..now up again
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser will be sleeping in today
<Kamping_Kaiser> just hit 3 am
<kkathman> yikes!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<kkathman> Its his High School Band...they were at a football game till late last night..then about 3 hours sleep and up again :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. full on stuff. going to play like crap after 3 hours though :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck to them :)
<kkathman> Texas is known to have the best HS bands in the US...over 60 of the best were invited to perform...we just hope they make it to the finals :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gosh :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> night kkathman
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3.16. a healty time to go :D
<kkathman> nighters :)
<Unicorn__> Hi all. Is the DVD ISO on the kubuntu site corrupt. I get a 313.92Mb size instead of 3.1Gb
<kkathman> Unicorn__: I havent heard anyone complain about it before
<kkathman> Unicorn__: I cant imagine 3.1GB of content tho
<Unicorn__> even in firefox I get unknown file size
<vicks> can anyone else access ubuntuforums.org? I can't
<kkathman> A typical kubuntu CD install is around 600-650MB I believe
<kkathman> vicks: I cant either
<vicks> ok
<kkathman> sometimes its up and down
<bhna> vicks: me too
<kkathman> hey there bhna :)
<Unicorn__> kkathman : the file size is suppose to be 3.1G I think
<bhna> kkathman: hi :-)
<kkathman> hmm I cant imagine why... theres not that much to install :)
<kkathman> but maybe so
<Unicorn__> I'll get teh cd iso
<Unicorn__> thanks
<hume> is there a funktion in KDE for resizing the desktop? I cannot find krandr...?
<kkathman> hume: resizing?
<kkathman> resolution?
<hume> yes
<hume> from 12xx x 1024 to 1024x800 (or whatever it is)
<kkathman> yes, right click the desktop, choose "Configure Desktop" then choose Display on the left side
<hume> ah
<hume> thx
<kkathman> you should have the resolutions you chose in your install
<hume> yes, it's all there, just couldnt find it before, thx
<kkathman> np
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> out out out ->
<kkathman> hey there Tm_T  :)
<andrzej> somebody have ati radeon 9200se  128mb graphical card?
<hume> another detail, is there the usual KDE battery indicator for the tray somewhere in Kubuntu?
<tenco> how can i set the toolbar of an kde-application back to the standard setting?
<bhna> tenco: wich standard? system settings -> appearance -> icons -> advanced?
<tenco> bhna: ah, no. the toolbar default. btw, already got the answer.
<tenco> bhna: thanks anyway! :)
<bhna> tenco: np
<Renato_A> Ol todos. Estou com problemas de cedilha em aplicativos KDE. Algum pode me ajudar ?
<kkathman> ingles solomente
<flixor-sick> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<Renato_A> Sorry. Ie had problems with portuguese accents with KDE aplications. Could anyone help me ?
<kkathman> flixor-sick: Nice :)
<flixor-sick> yes it is :) lol 
<kkathman> Renato_A: Sorry I cant help you with that.
<Renato_A> OK. Thanks. I suppose I'm in the wrong channel.
<osh> Is there any good tool for administrating a dns (bind9) apart from webmin?
<edu> Hi. Pls, which package install nVidia 'really' hardware drive?
<Delvien> Using superkaramba and editing and modding a theme that was already made, To show Album art and to pick where it goes, does anyone know how to do this?
<SHRIKEE> how do i delet cookies and history from my konqueror browser?
<Blissex> SHRIKEE: 'Sewttings>Configure Konqueror'
<Blissex> SHRIKEE: then the 'Cookie' and 'History' sections; to delete the address bar history, right click on it.
<che_benway> Does anyone know how i can make breezy boot up faster?
<che_benway> it takes ages t ostart up
<wachtep> So did mine ... until I figured out it had to do with the network. 
<wachtep> Try to hook up the machine to a network (wired if possible). He may be looking for a DHCP server without finding one.
<che_benway> But is there a way to select what the system loads? Cause i suspect it is loading a bunch of stuff i don't use
<wachtep> If you don't have a network, then remove the networking from the initialisation
<Blissex> che_benway: define ages
<che_benway> Blissex; about a minute and a half
<wachtep> Che_benway : did you check your network settings ?
<che_benway> no
<che_benway> how do i do that? 
<wachtep> Che_benway : read my suggestions a few lines higher
<Blissex> che_benway: thats amazingly fast.
<wachtep> Che_benway : the network is initialized by /etc/inittab
<che_benway> LOL. Is it? Well, I am just coming from Win XP. 
<wachtep> Che_benway : you are probably in runlevel 2 (check in terminal with command runlevel), meannig you have to edit the folder /etc/Rc2.d
<Blissex> che_benway: XP _seems_ to take less. It put up the login screen well before boot has finished.
<wachtep> Che_benway : OK. That may be a challenge then.....
<che_benway> I am now in the folder /etc/inittab
<wachtep> Che_benway : are you on a network or not ?
<che_benway> home pc. single user. broadband connection to the internet
<wachtep> Che_benway : is the network up before you boot kubuntu ? Do you have a router or switch ?
<wachtep> Che_benway : or do you have to dial in via (e.g) ADSL
<che_benway> connects directly
<che_benway> always on
<wachtep> Che_benway : then the networking is probably NOT your problem, since the provider will give an IP address to your machine.
<wachtep> Che_benway : When booting kubuntu you see the different steps of the booting process (a line that ends with "OK" after a while). Try to find out which of those steps takes the longest
<che_benway> wachtep: ok. 
<wachtep> Che_benway : Once you identified the culpritt, I suggest to do some googling
<che_benway> wachtep: ok. will look out next time i start up
<che_benway> wachtep: but can i disable some services from booting up? 
<wachtep> Che_benway : here is an article on what to do : http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#initdonoff
<che_benway> wachtep: excellent. you're a star
<che_benway> wachtep: will have a read
<che_benway> wachtep: Also are there any good newbie books I can get to learn basic stuff? 
<wachtep> Che_benway : Sure, the internet is full of them.  Google gives a zillion htis when you type "Linux newbie", like this one : http://linux-newbie.sunsite.dk/html/lnag.html
<wachtep> Che_benway : but this one seems better : http://www.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/
<che_benway> wachtep: thanks much mate
<wachtep> Che_benway : No problem, that 's what channels are for :-)
<_buz> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=167424&threshold=1&mode=nested&commentsort=0&op=Change <- theres a chance to pimp kubuntu
<che_benway> wachtep: i notice you type my name before each line. Is that like a standard rule of IRC?
<wachtep> I have no clue if it is a standard rule, but it seems very handy when a message is intended for one particular correspondant.
<che_benway> wachtep: kool. 
<apokryphos> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC.
<apokryphos> che_benway: ....just in case you didn't know
<Mars> Hi
<Mars> I am looking for nice MacOs Pannel (the thing at the bottom of desktop)  Bit It would be nice if it would be possible to add some programs to it. I cant find someone can help ?
<apokryphos> Mars: what is the Mac one? Some type of dock~?
<darklinux> hi
<darklinux> how can i make a packet of kicker only
<darklinux> in the src of ubuntu is not a debian directory
<darklinux> i want to compl
<darklinux> i want to compile new package with kbfx hack
<apokryphos> darklinux: you'll have to make it just like you make any other package
<Mars_^> apokryphos, something like this at the bottom http://kde-look.org/content/pre1/5864-1.png
<apokryphos> a dock, then
<apokryphos> Mars_^: there's: kxdocker, kooldock, ksmoothdock
<apokryphos> (not including superkaramba theme ones, there)
<Mars_^> i need something similar do Mac
<apokryphos> well those are all docs, and some of them very configurable
<apokryphos> try them out
<apokryphos> kxdocker is in the repos, at least
<che_benway> ....
<fghj> hello all!  i used to connect to my machine using vnc with kdm+inetd, now after upgrading to breezy i am not able (connection reset by peer), could someone give any hint?
<Delvien> If i take someones Super Karamba theme, mod it , and make it better, and its under GPLlicense, can i legally post it on KDE-look.org???
<Delvien> anyone know
<tvo> Delvien: I'd say you can (if you make a notice that you changed it and when, and do not remove the license or license notice from any file)
<Delvien> tvo aye i didnt ,  even gave the orignal writer credit
<tvo> Delvien: but I think it would be better to send a patch to original author
<tvo> and only if he doesn't accept it, fork it
<Delvien> tvo well yeah but i spent 2 hours on this thing hehe , the orignal one he made was butt ugly , now its pretty
<tvo> Delvien: you can probably ask him to mention you in the ChangeLog and AUTHORS files
<tvo> Delvien: but I'm no expert
<Delvien> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31038
<Delvien> if im not mistaken as long as you give the credit to the orignal author, its legal
<Delvien> i wasnt sure on GPL  liscense
<tvo> well, it's all explained in the license :)
<tvo> more important for GPL is that you distribute source
<Delvien> all i did was edit his work, and resubmit, all orignal text, source etc is in the file
<tvo> yeah, ok. I think that's fine
<Delvien> in other words, i only added stuff, 
<tvo> certainly if you made a notice in the files you changed that you changed them and when
<tvo> anyway, I think the author would like it if you dropped him a message,
<tvo> so he can incorporate your changes in a new version (if any, ever)
<Delvien> i should of just written my own lol , would of been easier
<tvo> an e-mail doesn't take that much time, does it ?
<Delvien> nah im doing that no] 
<Delvien> now
<tvo> if you're lucky he takes the changes and merges them, so you don't have to maintain your fork :)
<Delvien> well i would rather keep up on it, rather than someone else,  since i can depend on myself more than others
<aitor> hi
<Delvien> hi
<tvo> Delvien: also a good point
<aitor> can someone help me with a sed question?
<tvo> maybe
<tvo> just ask
<aitor> I want to convert all multiple space chars in a file to a single space
<aitor> meaning blabla       blabla    bla would be converted to blabla blabla bla
<aitor> how can this be done with sed?
<apokryphos> aitor: man sed 8)
<aitor> yeah, I've read it, but it's a bit cryptic
<apokryphos> aitor: you wanna take advantage of the -i option
<apokryphos> aitor: so: aitor: sed -i s/  / / /path/to/somefile
<aitor> ok, I'll try it :D
<tvo> aitor: sed -i "s/ \+/ /g" /path/to/somefile
<tvo> aitor: "info sed" has a lot more info than "man sed"
<aitor> cool, thanks both of you
<tvo> np
<aitor> tvo that did it :D
<aitor> next time I'll look at info :d
<aitor> :D
<tvo> once you understand the s command and regexps you can do pretty powerful things with sed :)
<tvo> but I go offline, bye
<aitor> ok, bye :D
<apokryphos> ack, yeah; forgot to escape the damn space for bash
<nxv_> i want to create a kdevelop3 project. used new project c++ hello world. but when i try to build it, it complains: aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<kdude> #hello #all
<kdude> can somebody help me get my MIDI working?
<kkathman> hi Mars
<Tm_T> flooooood
<Tm_T> ;)
#kubuntu 2005-11-11
<Mars> Mars I have already installed kx docker
<Mars> Mars Is taht good choice or there is beter Mac docker?
<Mars> Mars And main thing how can i configure it?
<Mars> Oh
<Mars> I founs
<kairu0> hey all
<Niomi> hm, this is a long shot, but is there a way to switch GUIs without exiting your programs? i want to switch from gnome to KDE.
<nalioth> Niomi: not unless your programs are console proggys running in a screen session
<Niomi> didn't think so, but i thought it was worth asking. out of curiosity, how do you keep your console/terminal session between GUIs?
<SuperGuppy> hi guys
* Niomi waves
<Juerd> Niomi: There is a way.
<Juerd> Niomi: It's not easy.
<SuperGuppy> looks like I'm switchint to Kubuntu now that suse is going GNOME
<nalioth> Niomi: screen is neat li't program that survives everything but a complete shutdown
<Juerd> Niomi: Start /usr/bin/startkde
<Juerd> Niomi: Then kill off all gnome programs still running
<Juerd> Niomi: Start /usr/bin/startkde again
<Juerd> Niomi: Kill all KDE programs that were started twice
<nalioth> Niomi: http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<Mars^> shit i cant put kxdocker to the top of screec :/
<Mars^> screen *
<kairu0> SuperGuppy, what do you think about suse switching to gnome?
<Niomi> thanks juerd and nalioth, i'm going to have to play around with these for a bit :)
<nalioth> Niomi: here is another window into screen (scroll down on the page) http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<Niomi> nalioth, oh, thank you! yay, pictures! XD
<nalioth> Niomi: i love my "gnu screen"
<nalioth> Niomi: of course, i'm a console cowboy
<Niomi> nalioth: console cowboy.. what an image, hehe
<nalioth> console is lightning quick
<nalioth> console has minimal system footprint
<Niomi> nalioth: i'm currently too much of a pansy for the CLI but i really want to learn it and get used to it eventually.
<Niomi> but right now anything without a GUI or a program which involves something more complicated than clicking 'next' a lot is intimidating.
<nalioth> Niomi: here is a good read, then. http://www.cmm.uklinux.net/steve/ntt.html
<nalioth> Niomi: mice cause carpal tunnel
<Niomi> oh, this definatly looks like good reading.
<nalioth> Niomi: i'm full of good links
<Niomi> i didn't have problems with RSI until i got my laptop.. those touch pads are evil. i'm really looking forward to being fluent with the CLI
<Niomi> that, and tetris.. er, gnometris. i got addicted to it. pounding those arrow keys bother my wrists. XD
<_root> hi people
<Niomi> hi :)
<nalioth> Niomi: there is *tris for console
<nalioth> Niomi: time to become a console cowboy now? :)
<Niomi> i did get a *tris for console, it took me a bit to figure out why it wasn't in the 'games' menu, hehe!
<nalioth> heh
<firephoto> how do I enable the page-up completion/search of the bash history (not a default apparently)
<Niomi> oh, that would be a good tip
<Delvien> Do i have to install TOTEM to get mpeg playback? 
<nalioth> Delvien: you do not
<Delvien> nalioth what is the procedure for getting mpegs to play, somehow they dont, i accidently removed KDE yesterday and im missing something i think
<nalioth> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<SHRIKEE> sup nalioth 
<SHRIKEE> its me fujisan
<SHRIKEE> nalioth do you know Eric Cordly?
<nalioth> SHRIKEE: i know no one
<SHRIKEE> lol
<Delvien> thanks nalioth
<dennis_p> Well, this is me on kubuntu. Too bad about the insane Debian insatllation questions but it works. Now to install mythtv, well maybe sleep first.
<kairu0> oh what do you need sleep for
<kairu0> kubuntu is your new life
<OtisTick> guys, does KDE offer a config panel for the gfx h/w or do I have to dive into some XFree86 (or similar) config file to set my card parameters ?
<OtisTick> I remember years ago on a Mandrake install that I had to fool around with X config files
<OtisTick> wasn't fun
<kairu0> OtisTick, you can set your resolution within kde
<kairu0> OtisTick, you cant change your video driver
<firephoto> the xorg.conf is pretty forgiving now days.
<OtisTick> I saw the resolution settings
<kairu0> OtisTick, and refresh rate
<OtisTick> kairu0: thanks but not what I need
<OtisTick> I have to check that the drivers are ok
<OtisTick> I'll go and look at xorg.conf
<OtisTick> firephoto: thanks !
<firephoto> OtisTick: it should be pretty straight forward with the pre configured xorg.conf. mine looks pretty sane here. ;)
<dennis_p> kairu0: yeah who needs sleep :-)
<OtisTick> firephoto: I really get the feeling there's no h/w accel happening
<OtisTick> I'll snoop around, cheers
<firephoto> OtisTick: same here. i have a savage chipset (thinkpad) and the dri stuff seemed to install but it's not working.
<firephoto> one the new xorg rolls out it won't be an issue since 6.9/7.0 has the new savage and mesa drivers.
<kairu0> firephoto, my dri worked, but slowly, so i compiled my own badass video driver
<firephoto> i haven't looked into in depth yet. just tweaking things to get it to be how i'm used to now (gentoo) heh
<firephoto> have to learn to live with (use) sudo too i guess.
<firephoto> i figured my pageup/dwn issue. had to edit /etc/inputrc
<OtisTick> firephoto: when is that expected ?
<hc> Aloha.... I just got ubuntu up running, and was wondering which codecs I should get .... so i can hear wma or what ever all these different things are called
<firephoto> OtisTick: no idea..... there could already be packges for the rc somewhere for all i know. my kubuntu experience is less than 12 hours and ubuntu experience was about 15 minutes with a live cd a couple months ago. lol
<OtisTick> haha
<OtisTick> excellent
<kairu0> hc: w32codecs, and vlc for wmv
<OtisTick> I just managed to get this box online today
<OtisTick> I was trying to get eth0 to talk to the net when in fact I should have been configuring eth1
<firephoto> i ditched opensuse on the laptop after it got a little messed up with the 10.1alpha update. worked fine, just couldn't update or downgrade stuff. my big boxes are all gentoo though.
<OtisTick> no indication anywhere about what h/w eth0 or eth1 were working on
<OtisTick> *grrrr*
<OtisTick> ok
<CzarAlex> Since I have installed Kubuntu-desktop, how do I remove Gnome? What command do I run in the terminal?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hc about w32codecs
<OtisTick> CzarAlex: in Synaptic you should be able to uninstall Gnome
<nalioth> CzarAlex: why remove it? are you short on HD space?
<OtisTick> (I think)
<CzarAlex> nalioth, No, but I hear that having gdm and kde on the same system can cause an error with the hotplug system recognizing USB storage devices
<OtisTick> I also installed KDE ... should I use Synaptic or Adept ?
<nalioth> CzarAlex: that's the first i've heard of that
<hc> Thanks.. I just need a new source.list I guess.. or whatever that thingie is calle
<CzarAlex> nalioth, and Im having that problem. Lemme find the post.
<OtisTick> I hadn't noticed Adept before, Synaptic was in the original install ... where did Adept come from ?
<nalioth> OtisTick: adept is a kde program
<OtisTick> ok ...
<OtisTick> so is there a rule of thumb which package manager to use ?
* firephoto never knew/used synaptic.... saw adept right away.
<firephoto> adept is pretty nice, simple and lightweight it seems like.
<PJeremy> OtisTick: both are just graphical frontends of apt
<nalioth> OtisTick: adept is the kde pkg manager
<OtisTick> nalioth: I heard you first time
<CzarAlex> nalioth, here is the issue im having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74461 . I was able to use my USB thumb drives in hoary, but breezy doesn't like it. and it appears as if Im not the only one with the problem (which is a relief to me at least..) Post #12 (on the second page of the thread) indicates that having both gdm and kde can cause the problem, and since i dont use gnome on this machine, i thought I would take it o
<CzarAlex> ff and see if this helps my cause.
<OtisTick> PJeremy: thanks, that clears it up for me
<dennis_p> Ah found the kubuntu faq at http://kudos.berlios.de/
<nalioth> CzarAlex: just remove gdm
<CzarAlex> nalioth, from synaptic? the gdm package?
<nalioth> CzarAlex: whatever means you prefer
<CzarAlex> nalioth, which ever doesnt break my system. :)
<nalioth> CzarAlex: you use kdm as your windowmangler?
<CzarAlex> nalioth, I do.
<psyke83> Question: I understand the 2.6 kernel has a new NTFS driver that supports RW on static-sized files, right? Well, I'm wondering if it's possible to install Linux on a Windows XP machine into a loopback file (meaning I won't have to repartition), is this possible?
<OtisTick> firephoto: hey hey hey ... nvidia-glx ... I'll install that
<nalioth> CzarAlex: go for it
<CzarAlex> nalioth, thank you.
<dennis_p> should i try sudo apt-get install linux-686
<dennis_p> well I'm doing it now because this is not a 386 pc :-)
<dennis_p> you know upgrading kernel means a restart, pff I thought you didn't have to restarts linux all the time :-)
<hc> well, anyone of you have a copy of your Souce.list in... so i can grab some more things with apt-get..........?
<PJeremy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<dennis_p> Oh my, am I running hoary or breezy?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hc about sources
<nalioth> dennis_p: open a terminal and type "cat /etc/issue"
<dennis_p> breezy badger
<dennis_p> Well it's 02:00 I'll reboot to check my new kernel and go to sleep bye :-)
<unidad23> a
<Delvien> Anyway to get the battery icon from gnome onto KDE ?
<nalioth> kde has a battery monitor, iirc
<Delvien> nalioth oh , know the addy?
<Delvien> klaptop isnt doing it for me
<nalioth> Delvien: i geuss thats the one i was thinking of
<Delvien> nalioth its not as nice as gnome battery 
<Delvien> plus i hate klaptop but there is nothing else for KDE that has more options
<nalioth> Delvien: in adept, search for "battery"
<OtisTick> hi again ... so I have loaded NVIDIA drivers using apt-get ... I'm not seeing any immediate improvement to my desktop's responsiveness .... where do I have to look now ?
<OtisTick> I found a nvidia-settings app but it doesn't provide much
<OtisTick> the Display pannel still just allows me to change definitions ... nothing very usefule there either
<OtisTick> so, where can I check next what's up with these drivers ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell OtisTick about fixres
<OtisTick> nalioth: thanks !
<nalioth> OtisTick: np
<Delvien> nalioth bah nothing what im looking for , guess ill just have to mod it !
* kairu0 is back
<kairu0> ...to save the day
<Delvien> hmm why wont my usb keyboard work if i dont reboot my pc when i plug it in?
<kairu0> Delvien, so you are plugging in the keyboard while using X?
<Delvien> kairu0 X as in KDE? 
<kairu0> Delvien, yes
<Delvien> kairu0 yes
<Delvien> kairu0 So X cant be running when i plug in a USB? thats crazy
<kairu0> Delvien, just a guess, but with your mouse uses a special device called /dev/input/mice that automagically works with usb,ps2,etc. but your keyboard uses an older Xfree86 driver thats not as smart
<Delvien> kairu0 i would of thought linux had usb support, plug and play kinda thing support
<kairu0> theres gotta be a way to do it
<Delvien> kairu0 hmm well im working on a laptop , so i have a keyboard that works out of the box, it is just wierd i cant plug in a USB keyboard and have it work.
<Delvien> and its worked b4 so: )
<kairu0> its worked b4 plug and play?
<Delvien> idk
<kairu0> ...in kde?
<Delvien> usually when i plug it in the computer is off
<Delvien> Laptops are wonderful 
<Delvien> better than a desktop in alot of ways
<kairu0> i know. i use one too
<Delvien> what kind
<kairu0> sony vaio f series
<Delvien> o :(
<kairu0> wide screen ;)
<Delvien> Dell i6000d wide screen here
<Delvien> 15.4
<kairu0> i love wide screen
<Delvien> me too hehe , plus they are really sharp in color and brightness
<kairu0> so much better for word processing and spreadsheets
<kairu0> yeah they are
<kairu0> i stopped using gnome because of my wide screen
<Delvien> why?
<kairu0> you know, theres two panels and both of em have lots of open space in the middle
<kairu0> the open space is even wider on wide screen
<kairu0> :)
<Delvien> i dont get why you stopped using gnome though? because of the taskbar and app bar? 
<kairu0> yeah. they wasted too much space with empty grayness
<Delvien> oh hehe, i use the same kind of thing in KDE, i have the one main bar at top and the app bar at the bottom
<Delvien>  i like Gnome ALOT, but KDE has better bluetooth support built in, and that was my main problem with Gnome
<Delvien> god damn microsoft mouse for bluetooth !! 
<Delvien> works flawlessly in windows, but linux, I cant use forward/back buttons, and my scroll wheel doesnt work, 
<kairu0> lol
<kairu0> microsoft mice are blootooth??
<Delvien> they have 2
<kairu0> thats fucked up
<Delvien> version 1 and version 2, i have version 2
<Delvien> nice mouse, very comfortable, but has support issues
<kairu0> i'd never buy a bluetooth mouse
<kairu0> i use an ibm mouse and it is really durable, but not wireless
<nalioth> kairu0: please, you're soiling my virgin screen
<Delvien> they use a special bluetooth translation or soemthing, and it doesnt communicate the special buttons to linux well
<kairu0> nalioth, lol sorry
<Delvien> kairu0 Wireless is great, since i only use a laptop, and i have internal bluetooth , so i dont have to use any USB adaptors, connects right to my laptop ootb
<kairu0> i see
<kairu0> in japan, its really hard to find new laptops with builtin wireless
<kairu0> so i dont :)
<kairu0> hey LeeJunFan 
<Delvien> hey leejun :)
<Delvien> kairu0 order off the internet :)
<LeeJunFan> hello
<nalioth> kairu0: your kiddin right?
<Delvien> kairu0 sony i beleive the f series you have has bluetooth, there is a way to connect it internally, but that means opening up the laptop
<kairu0> nalioth, no
<kairu0> Delvien, "connect it internally?"
<Delvien> nalioth japanese laptops are concieved on the Small form factor, bare bones systems to make them lighter
<nalioth> kairu0: you're tellin us that japan (leader in cool tech) has a shortage of wireless enabled laptops?
<Delvien> kairu0 make it so you dont have to have a USB dongle
<Delvien> nalioth no no , bluetooth , 
<nalioth> ah, bt
<kairu0> nalioth, for that matter most new laptops only have 256mb ram (its kind of assumed that if you want more you'll request it)
<Delvien> BT is mostly american euro
<Delvien> kairu0 thats why SFF sucks
<kairu0> SFF?
<Delvien> small form factor
<kairu0> oh ok
<Delvien> teenee tiny laptops that are crappy
<kairu0> one of my criterium for a new laptop was builtin wifi, but it was too hard to find. i looked at sony, toshiba, and nec but none of em had it (unless I doubled my budget)
<Delvien> when did you look?
<Delvien> 3 years ago?
<kairu0> 3 months ago
<Delvien> hmm
<kairu0> and this was Akihabara dude
<Delvien> no built in wifi over there? you sure you were looking for the right thing?
<kairu0> aka the mecca of japanese electronics
<kairu0> oh yes. everyone i've seen does it with a pc card
<Delvien> mini PC card? 
<kairu0> type 2
<Delvien> some call it a mini wlan card
<Delvien> They will hardly ever say "internal ," or "built in"
<Delvien> if it didnt say PCMCIA it is internal
<Delvien> well or USB
<kairu0> i know how to shop for notebooks. i'd read the tag, and nearly all of em had a space for WIFI that was blank
<Delvien> thats wierd
<kairu0> and to be sure, i'd ask the salesman who confirmed it
<Delvien> I know this is like commiting a crime, but did you look at Dell.jp.com? i think thats the URL
<kairu0> i think what it comes down to is that  custom configurations arent common, so anything above the factory build is your responsibility
<nalioth> the wifi card that is the size of a memory stick doesnt work?
<Delvien> nalioth im sure he doesnt want a dongle hanging out all the time
<kairu0> nalioth, those work too
<Delvien> http://www1.jp.dell.com/content/default.aspx?c=jp&l=jp&s=gen, can pick what you want ( for the most part ) in your system
<kairu0> Delvien, dell outlet stores are new in japan and have no stock
<kairu0> Delvien, so you can order anything, but you dont get it until 2 weeks later
<Delvien> kairu0 why would you go to a retail store to get a laptop? if its not what you want, 1) you probibly pay more 2) you can wait 2 weeks for something you want for your money
<Delvien> the wait is worth it
<Delvien> kairu0 im not trying to argue with you, im  just saying, why pay for something that isnt exactly what you were looking for ?
<nalioth> Delvien: these arent dongles, they are the same size as a memory card and completely are internal, when in use
<kairu0> cuz i dont like to wait 2 weeks when i want it now
<nalioth> Delvien: they were designed for Palm PDAs
<Delvien> nalioth i thought you were talking about usb :P
<Delvien> i got mine in 4 days
<kairu0> Delvien, besides, i dont have a credit card in japan so i cant order online
<Delvien> ah
<kairu0> it takes 2 weeks here
<Delvien> you can buy mini pci wifi cards and install it yourself, im not sure about the F series, so youll have to do some reasearch
<kairu0> Delvien, i already have a type 2 card 
<Delvien> type 2 card? that might be a sony thing,  i dont know what that is
<gdh> whee =)
<Delvien> hello
<kairu0> Delvien, i mean pcmcia type 2 card
<Delvien> kairu0 k i gotcha now
<kairu0> Delvien, good :)
<kairu0> Delvien, now i just need a better network configuration
<Delvien>  :)
<Delvien> 108 dynamic G here , 
<kairu0> Delvien, since i'm usually not plugged in to a wired network, i wait for eth0 to time out every time i boot
<Delvien> disable eth0 and enable it when you plug in
<kairu0> i could do that
<kairu0> maybe i'll use ifplugd again
<Delvien> i always run on wirless unless i am in windows playing games
<gdh> kairu0: I've not followed the thread - you can always press ctrl-c instead of waiting for eth0 to timeout on DHCP :)
<kairu0> gdh, i want a more intelligent configuration 
<Delvien> BF2 takes alot out of wireless, that 108mb isnt as stable as wired
<gdh> kairu0: hehe fair enough :)
<kairu0> :)
<kairu0> but the problem thats more pressing than that is that i cant type spanish accents although i can type french
<kairu0> i have a problem with "dead" keys
<nalioth> kairu0: put the "character palette" into your panel
<nalioth> kairu0: it's a panel applet
<kairu0> nalioth, i'd rather use the keyboard
<kairu0> and i CAN type them in gtk apps..just not in qt.
<kairu0> one time i saw an error about an unresolved symbol in qt3 keyboard.so
<gdh> Is 'Alt Gr' not your 'Compose' key? e.g. pressing AltGR and = then c not give you  ?
<kairu0> what is Alt Gr?
<gdh> the 'right alt' key
<kairu0> nope it doesnt
<kairu0> it gives me backslash
<gdh> maybe I've pished about with settings then :)
<gdh> You can certainly make AltGR your Compose key in kcontrol
<gdh> (I use GNOME now but I like this channel better than #ubuntu :)
<kairu0> i need to type all sorts of accents though
<kairu0> like   
<gdh> Yeh, compose is the gateway to just about every accent you could want
<kairu0>  
<kairu0> ok here goes
<gdh> altgr+ and ; or ' or # then the letter will put the appropriate accent on ..   
<kairu0> i choose Right Alt is Compose in KDE keyboard config
<kairu0> its not doing anything
<gdh> I have a UK keyboard so ; ' # are the three keys between L and Return...
<gdh> I press ALTGR+' then release altgr then press e ...
<kairu0> altgr+ ; doesnt produce anything
<gdh> correct, altgr+; only selects the accent type - you need to press an accentable key afterwards.
<gdh> if that fails.. then I don't know.. "It works for me!" :/
<gdh> perhaps the app needs to be restarted, but I shouldn't have thought so.
<kairu0> so i type altgr + ;  then i push e? (for example)
<gdh> yes.
<gdh> 
<gdh> is exactly what I get...
<kairu0> no go
<kairu0> maybe i have to use a different keymap
<kairu0> its set to spanish right now
<gdh> Hm that could well be affecting it - I don't know :)
<kairu0> ok thnkx 
<kairu0> gonna try something
<kairu0> hey all
<murtaugh> hey I want to run this "syndaemon -d" everytime i boot, what file do I add that too?
<kairu0> murtaugh, can that be run as a non-root user?
<murtaugh> no I don't believe so
<murtaugh> let me try
<halibut> kubuntu vs mepis?
<kairu0> murtaugh, if it has to be root, i'd add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<murtaugh> kairu, yes actually you can 
<kairu0> oh ok
<kairu0> murtaugh, then add it to your .bashrc in your home folder
<murtaugh> oh ... . duh....
<murtaugh> thanks :)
<kairu0> or easier yet,
<kairu0> to your .kde/Autostart folder
<murtaugh> alright, thanks! I think i did it the most difficult way possible, I added a new entry to init.d
<gdh> murtaugh: Ah you did it the classic proper way :) well done :)
<kairu0> you are a true asset to the royal air force
<gdh> mm?
<kairu0> halibut, what did you want to say?
<halibut> kairu0, how do the two compare?
<kairu0> halibut, that depends on who you ask :)
<nalioth> halibut: i believe you want to ask in #freenode, since you're most likely gonna get a biased answer here
<kairu0> halibut, kubuntu detected all my hardware. mepis missed my video card, sound card, monitor, and network card
<halibut> kairu0, 0o
<halibut> Mepis picked up all my hardware fine?
<halibut> odd
<kairu0> it depends on the hardware i think
<halibut> don't they have the same hardware detection?
<nalioth> they do not
<gdh> possibly kudzu versus discover2
<nalioth> mepis, iirc is done by one guy or a small team
<kairu0> i dunno. i just know that mepis didnt catch mine
<nalioth> ubuntu has dozens of developers
<kairu0> kubuntu has a great user called kairu0; mepis does not
<gdh> :))
<gdh> kairu0: And very modest too :)
<kairu0> and gdh, who is any asset to the royal air force
* gdh zips up his flight suit ... chocks away, chaps :)
<kairu0> lol
<kairu0> i think kubuntu has the brighter future as i look at how fast it grows and compare it with mepis on distrowatch
<gdh> Why on earth do you associate me with the RAF ? I'm just a computer geek =)
<kairu0> on the other hand, mepis has a pyramid
<halibut> Can you expain how the switch user item on the kmenu works in kubuntu?
<kairu0> i can't
<gdh> halibut: It starts another completely seperate X session on another virtual terminal
<gdh> halibut: as the help box says, you switch between them using ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f8
<halibut> does it just do the same as "start new session"
<laszlok> has anyone been able to get kmid working?
<gdh> I believe so, yes.
<halibut> gdh, I don't actually have kubuntu install, I just saw it in screenshot
<gdh> halibut: I use GNOME, personally :)
<gdh> I just like this channel more :)
<gdh> and I used KDE for the last 2 years, so I know the odd thing about it.
<kairu0> gdh, now that i know that, you arent an asset to the RAF anymore
<gdh> :D
<gdh> IRC is truly full of weird people :)
<kairu0> AOL mode:
<kairu0> oMG YOO USED KKDEEE 4 2 YRZZZ?
<gdh> omglolwtfyzyzyzy!!!11111!!!!11oneeeleven!!1111
<kairu0> hahahaha
<halibut> What is a model of soundcard compatible with kubuntu that has midi in and out?
<regeya> really disappointed in novell/suse
<gdh> heh, getting rid of their KDE people to focus on GNOME? :)
<gdh> can't say I blame them from a business point of view- no point in splitting their efforts, really.
<regeya> gnome looks nice, has some competent apps, but it seems really lackluster, and seems to be lacking.  but that's just my opinion
<regeya> plus there's the legally dodgy position of mono
<Niomi> okie... here's an annoying question.. my print screen button is AWOL. is there a screenshot manager for KDE, and how can I get to it?
<gdh> mono's nothing to do with GNOME, really :)
<gdh> Niomi: Yes, it's called 'KSnapshot'
<regeya> look at the number of mono gnome projects popping up, though.
<kairu0> regeya, gnome seems more "welcome to 1999" then kde
<firephoto> don't forget the overly huge toolbar buttons....
<regeya> http://www.gnome.org/projects/f-spot/ <- nothing to do with gnome, eh?
<gdh> KDE is great for people obsessed by 'theming' - GNOME is great for people who just want to get some work done.
<Niomi> thanks, i found it gdh :D
<kairu0> kde is good for people who like integration
<gdh> Niomi: Cool :)
<firephoto> gdh: maybe if you use one app that doesn't need to talk to any other app.... lol
<regeya> gdh: I thought that for a time.  
<Niomi> well, so far i actually like gnome better, but KDE has better support for laptop hibernation so i use it a lot.. i can see myself getting used to it, though.
<regeya> gdh: I looked at how often I resorted to firing up a term in both desktops, and I did it less while using kde.  so for me, kde won.
<gdh> mm? GNOME's integration is pleasant... e.g. OpenOffice can read/write directly to gnome-vfs "smb://" shares
<kairu0> regeya, i second that
<Niomi> i like the options KDE has, but i like gnome's look a bit better.. i love konquerer though
<regeya> I don't mind doing things from terminal, in fact I keep a term open all the time on os x.  but why should I have to resort to, for example, burning video DVDs from a term?
<kairu0> i like how gnome has been putting off memory usage optimizations since the reagan administration
<Niomi> LoL
<gdh> Yes, RAM is so expensive thesedays :)
<regeya> personally, I use the Web window scheme, the crystal icons, and the light3 widget style.
<regeya> poor excuse, gdh.
<gdh> hehhe :)
<gdh> I'm about to go to bed - I'm only trolling =)
<regeya> gdh: heh.  though the...hang on.
<kairu0> light3 huh.. i'm gonna look that up
<regeya> gdh: in all seriousness, I've seen that the gnome folks are working on memory usage.
<Niomi> i was unsucessful installing new KDE themes -- does anyone want to recomend a newbie page for it?
<kairu0> gdh, you dont have to go to bed if you say that qt is your momma
<gdh> <nod> stuff like 20M for a trashcan applet are a bit stupif...
<regeya> I think once they figured out that their nice, light, simple, featureless gnome desktop took up more ram than winxp
<regeya> they should work on it
<regeya> I should have finished that all on one line
<gdh> I like GTK and Qt each for different reasons, and there I'll leave it, for my eyes are already closing.
<regeya> 'night
<gdh> nna
<firephoto> Niomi: I always ran into issues trying to install whole "themes".
<kairu0> regeya, is light3 on kde-look?
<Niomi> firephoto, i'm glad i'm not the only one. :)
<regeya> hang on...it ships with kubuntu.  Light Style, 3rd edition
<regeya> it's ultra-simple.
<kairu0> you werent kidding
<regeya> kairu0: reminds me of one of the old default gnome themes
<firephoto> that widget has been around forever hasn't it?
<regeya> indeed it has.
<regeya> I used 'motif' forever
<firephoto> someone should make a gnome theme for kde.....  run some user tests.... heh
<kairu0> i use plastik
<regeya> even after better theming came out, I used the kde1 windowborder and motif style
<Niomi> okay, more newbie questions: i have this panel on the top that seems to be functioning as a menu bar. how do i get rid of it and get the menus to act normally?
<Niomi> screenshot: http://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=http://imageshack.us/
<Niomi> errr, wrong copy and paste
<Niomi> http://img492.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hug8af.jpg
<Niomi> sorry.
<regeya> and back then, gnome was largely for the eyecandy freaks!
<firephoto> ok a question....   is media:/ broke on a default install?  I plug my usb stick in and I get an error in the konq window that pops up but it is mounted at /media/usbdisk/ 
<regeya> in fact.../me switches back to kde1/motif/kde2-colorscheme...mwahahahahaha!
<firephoto> Niomi: you have the menu bar enabled i do believe....
<regeya> WELCOME TO 1997
<kairu0> niomi: system settings -> Desktop -> Behavior -> "Menu Bar at Topi of Screen" - None
<Niomi> oooh thank you! i looked everywhere for that setting, i must've overlooked it
<kairu0> Niomi, np
<regeya> now if only I could find those pre-1.0 icons
<regeya> and of course I'll need to disable antialiased fonts to  complete the effect
<regeya> you know, back when I had a slightly-out-of-focus 15-inch monitor, motif didn't look bad
<kairu0> lol
<regeya> nowadays, though...dang.
<regeya> and there was another motif style, one that matched default pre-rasterman-ized gtk1 better.
<regeya> what was that called...
<murtaugh> what is gam_server its thrashing my cpu cycles
<nalioth> murtaugh: it's a filesystem monitor, and it's a known bug
<murtaugh> nalioth, thanks
<Niomi> yes, now that i've played around with it i am definatly becomming fond of KDE
<firephoto> don't tell the big N guys that.
<Niomi> does anyone want to recomend a nice dark theme? :)
<nalioth> Niomi: the console?
<firephoto> i think there's one included... it's dark but I don't know how nice it is.... heh
<Niomi> nalioth: yes, good point.. i'm doing my homework, promise ;)
<juanpa> hello. how can i get help with openoffice.org?
<Niomi> which setting do i go to to change the tooltip?
<nalioth> juanpa: better to just ask a question
<sambagirl> test
<crimsun> success
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i switch from gnome to kde
<sambagirl> i do this mainly becaues i wanted to enjoy the many applicatoins kde has to offer.
<sambagirl> there are many i notice.
<sambagirl> however, i am having difficulties with streaming.
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Tm_T> sambagirl: go on
<nalioth> sambagirl: you can use kde apps under gnome and gnome apps under kde 
<juanpa> nalioth: Here's my question. I've just installed Ubuntu 5.10, and in Openoffice 2.0 when I do File > Wizards > Install new dictionaries nothing happens. What can I do to get the wizard working?
<Tm_T> nalioth: but to get full benefit from KDE apps...
<sambagirl> well 
<nalioth> Tm_T: that is true
<nalioth> sambagirl: use kubuntu for a while and see which DE you like best
<nalioth> juanpa: can you install new dictionaries using adept?
<Tm_T> sambagirl: you was talking about streaming problem...
<sambagirl> well the reason i switch to kde is because when i use synaptic to install things, it said he woudl remove things and i did that for things and lo and behold i could not logon again to the computer for the gui so i end up reinstalling ubuntu 3 times now. so i decide to just use 1 or the other in the beginning or such.
<laszlok> juanpa: I'm not sure, I think its broken for some reason
<kkathman> allo all :)
<laszlok> juanpa: But all its supposed to do is load a file called dicOOo
<laszlok> juanpa: you can download the dictionary installer here: http://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/dictionaries/dicooo/DicOOo.sxw
<sambagirl> anyway helix does not do anything and so i install realplayer to compliment it but it still does not do anything. frustraiting. 
<juanpa> laszlok: Many thanks. I'll try to and get back to you.
<sambagirl> i'm trying to listen to music. another thing when i try to install VLC it says to edit a file so i do but to my surprise the file is empty.  is that normal? don't ask me the file i dont recall it's name now. but it was a .list file 
<kkathman> yo laszlok  how goes it?
<sambagirl> when i install things there are no icons for them or they dont appear under the correct drop down dialog box either. why is that?
<laszlok> kkathman, it goes well
<nalioth> sambagirl: you mean a sources.list? vlc is in the repos waiting for you
<kairu0> sambagirl, are they kde things?
<nalioth> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<laszlok> kkathman: what part of the world are you in?
<nalioth> sambagirl: vlc is in universe
<wotnarg> anyone know how to unblock on kopete?
<sambagirl> well some are kde things and i know it's waiting form ime
<sambagirl> vlc or videolan is wonderful.
<sambagirl> wonderful. i want to do broadcasting but it's to complicated to setup
<kairu0> sambagirl, if its kde it should appear in the menu within a few minutes or after a logout and login
<sambagirl> ok here is a real basic question and then i can rest my keyboard for this time.
<sambagirl> is there a way to save my x-chat setup with servers and channels so i can launch later and it goes to them automatically? then i have time to put my thoughts down and ask better questions.
<Tm_T> sambagirl: xchat? don't ask any help from me...
<laszlok> wotnarg: are you using MSN in kopete?
<Tm_T> laszlok: I am
<sambagirl> ok no problem
<wotnarg> laszlok: aim
<Tm_T> sambagirl: just that, I feel xchat somewhat pain in my ass ;)
<Tm_T> sambagirl: why don't you try Konversation?
<icewt> sambagirl: err.. do you mean just autojoining to channels?
<sambagirl> to be honest ubuntu is complete with everything you need just has learning sharp leaning curve
<nalioth> sambagirl: yes, edit your server list
<sambagirl> what is konversatoin?
<Tm_T> sambagirl: KDE irc-client
<ilba7r> sambagirl server list then press edit
* kairu0 watches team america world police
<laszlok> wotnarg: To unblock using msn is as simple as right-click (on contact), then go to the bottom item menu, and select unblock user
<sambagirl> well i'll be i saw that but i do not know what it was but thanks i'll try it now.
<sambagirl> tha was fast
<sambag> test
<sambagirl> what do people prefer?
<sambag> this looks so different.
<icewt> you mean better?-)
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> well xchat has buttons for functions 
<wotnarg> laszlok: For aim, theres no option to do that.
<icewt> sambagirl: what functions do you mean exactly?
<sambagirl> T N S I P M B K L
<sambagirl> for channel settings at the top
<sambagirl> next to title for channel
<icewt> sambagirl: channel modes? those can be enabled in settings
<laszlok> wotnarg: settings --> configure --> accounts --> modify --> contacts
<sambag> can you do multiple servers?
<sambag> yes
<icewt> yes
<sambagirl> it's faster
<sambagirl> ,aube
<sambagirl> maybe
<sambagirl> well thank you for the enlightenment
<laszlok> wotnarg: tell me if it works, i don't actually have a aim account to test it out
<sambagirl> i did not even know it was there.
<mrmarcel> gn8
<sambag> can you have multiple servers open for multiple channels?
<wotnarg> laszlok: I get to the accounts part, but if I click to modify an account, there is no contacts option.
<icewt> sambagirl: yes
<sambagirl> well since i am in the kde channel what are these other applications? they are just acronyms wiht no icons.
<sambagirl> kopete kppp krdc krfb
<sambagirl> ppp probably for dsl connectoin 
<laszlok> wotnarg: Sorry, im not sure if its possible then
<wotnarg> laszlok: *nod* Thanks.
<sambagirl> ubuntu is masterpiece almost as wonderful as being on an amiga.
<icewt> sambagirl: all of those should have icons. there should be also descriptions for them
<sambagirl> ahh kopere is like gain
<sambagirl> kopete
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<Tm_T> sambagirl: no, not "like gaim" !!
<Tm_T> Kopete is soooo much better
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> breakfast ->
<sambagirl> it looks nicer true
<sambagirl> breaklfast? lol
<Tm_T> what's funny in it?
<Tm_T> ...
<icewt> "Breakfast <3" ;)
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> breakfast <3
<Tm_T> ;)
<icewt> :)
<Tm_T> 06:45 here
<Tm_T> I really need it ->
<regeya> wow, an ubuntu-amiga comparison.  weird.
<regeya> then again, that's comparing gnome-amiga.
<regeya> meh.
<sambagirl> well i am going to try to install ubuntu on an amiga.
<sambagirl> should work
<regeya> if gnome is comparable to amiga os, I wonder what all the fuss was about with the amigas...;-)
<nalioth> sambagirl: you go grrl!
<sambagirl> well amiga has CLI
<regeya> or perhaps it says somethign good...amiga 1988 == gnome 2005
<sambagirl> i'll let you know how it goes
<sambagirl> with amigaone it is ppc so it should be able to use ubuntu ppc version.
<sambagirl> i just discover JuK
<sambagirl> how cool
<nalioth> sambagirl: in a couple of months you can discover xubuntu
<sambagirl> xubuntu?
<sambagirl> i know xwindows
<sambagirl> i have used linux 1.0 slackware before. 
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> methinks xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<sambagirl> how do i configure the output i get no sound.
<sambagirl> there are alot of operating systems out there. to numerous to expound on.
<sambagirl> output of sound is different for linux i see, you must set the output from defaulting to whatever i see.
<sambagirl> is there some kind of applicatoin that has all kinds of dials and gadgets and things like that? somethign really spectacular to explore?
<icewt> i wonder what could such an applications possibly be
<Tm_T> Konqueror? ;p
<sambagirl> i tell you in just a second.
<sambagirl> visit www.salemradiolabs.com/rivendell
<sambagirl> i have no idea how to install this.
<sambagirl> videolan is another masterpiece.
<sambagirl> there are others too.
<sambagirl> look at the gallery it says everything.
<sambagirl> we have video toasters for amigas so that explain why i like these things. 
<sambagirl> what is SuSE?
<icewt> another linux distribution
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thank you
<margouyab> hello
<sambagirl> hi
<margouyab> i'm a newbie in linux and kubuntu
<sambagirl> i tried to install amateur radio applicaotins in synaptic but i cannot find where they went after the install.
<margouyab> and i've got a little problem
<icewt> sambagirl: try typing their names in a terminal window
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> what is your little problem margouyab?
<margouyab> or properties in synaptic to know where the files was installed
<margouyab> my desktop get wrong
<sambagirl> your no newbie margouyab ;)
<sambagirl> thank  you
<sambagirl> brb
<margouyab> actually i've got no link for my hdd and cdrom
<margouyab> on the desktop
<margouyab> but in the desktop settings i asked for that
<icewt> the cdrom icon should appear when you insert a cdrom in a drive
<margouyab> yesterday there was no problem but for last night i lost the link
<icewt> did you upgrade some kde-stuff?
<margouyab> i think so
<margouyab> with synaptic i installed some stuff
<icewt> well, some kde-updates did the same thing for me. don't really know why. but all the stuff can be found in /media
<margouyab> yes i thound them here to
<margouyab> but was it media:/ ???
<icewt> well, it shows a kde-view of mounted things. /media is the locations they are really mounted
<margouyab> i've got a link who look for media:/ but it don't work anymore
<margouyab>  /media work yet
* kairu0 watches Cube
<sambagirl> ok my dad was a amatuer radio ham operator, is anyone using QSSTV?
<margouyab> sorry i can't help
<sambagirl> it's used for slow scan tv
<musik> can i use breezy debs on hoary????????
<tarheelcoxn> my google-fu is failing
<tarheelcoxn> why might I be getting "Could not read title information for DVD" from kaffeine?
<tarheelcoxn> I seem to have the correct packagesinstalled
<tarheelcoxn> err
<musik> can i use breezy debs on hoary????????
<tarheelcoxn> packages... installed
<kairu0> musik, it probably a bad idea
<tarheelcoxn> musik: why not update?
<tarheelcoxn> musik: try not to get your fingers stuck on the shift and / keys
<tarheelcoxn> ;)
<sambagirl> when your using ubuntu for audio why is threre always a problem with an output sound device? i just install audacity and it says i have no playback device. i have a sound card, no? 
<musik> ok.....got that
<sambagirl> xmms i had to change the output device to make it work, what is the issue with audacity?
<sambagirl> anyone know?
<firephoto> sambagirl: you probably don't have hardware mixing on your sound card and there isn't a sound server running. kde has arts running usually.
<tarheelcoxn> ahh... solved my own problem: should be /dev/hdc instead of /media/cdrom0
<tarheelcoxn> grrrr: libdvdread: Attempting to retrieve all CSS keys <--- is taking forever
<sambagirl> ok thanks firephoto
<Mason059> Hi all.  Anyone find KDM slow to come up after shutting down (ending session) after upgrading to Breezy?
<firephoto> so i'm guessing it's a difference of kde running (thus arts) and it not running. .        (just a guess though)
<kairu0> anyone had any larger bugs than the  artsd problem with kde 3.5b2?
<musik> Mason059: breezy IS slower than hoary....thats why ive gone back to hoary...feel much happier now..
<sambagirl> so in other words i am out of luck with audacity, no?
<Mason059> Hoary ran great...Breezy is good for the most part, although you're right about it being slower
<Mason059> I had a lot of trouble with x after upgrading, but seems to be OK now (except for sound in xgalaga)
<icewt> sambagirl: try killall artsd
<Mason059> And of course kdm restart (which takes several minutes)...sometimes I have to login and startx
<firephoto> kairu0: running it on gentoo without issue. (not that it's very relevant) ;)
<sambagirl> ok i just did it icewt
<sambagirl> now i can run it again? audacity?
<icewt> sambagirl: yes
<kairu0> firephoto, lol
<firephoto> i wonder what the arts issue is with kubuntu packages? arts doesn't have any problem the way it's built in gentoo, seems like they'd build a new package for it..?
<sambagirl> ok first i have to wait for this one to stop ;). i was trying to run 2 at same time. but this one is locked up. i try killall audacity but it still sitting there.
<sambagirl> brb
<icewt> sambagirl: killall -9 audacity
<tarheelcoxn> how long should getting CSS keys for a DVD take?
<sambagirl> that sure did it!
<sambagirl> thanks
<Mason059> Does anyone know if the unofficial user guide has been upgraded for Breezy?  Also, where might I find backports?
<sambagirl> still not giving me an output device..drat
<tarheelcoxn> I don't think backports exist yet
<Mason059> I thought so, but it never hurts to ask :)
<tarheelcoxn> Mason059: see the last post in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=447499
<Mason059> Thanks tarheelcoxn
<tarheelcoxn> np
<tarheelcoxn> ugh
<tarheelcoxn> dvd playback == fail
<tarheelcoxn> more accurately, libdvdcss == fail
<sambagirl> ok a big problem i discovering with unix audio/video is decoders plugins why dont they include these things in the installs?
<sambagirl> is this some license issues?
<kairu0> yes
<kairu0> quicktime, real, wmv, they're all proprietary
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone help me with a mac os top panel question?
<kairu0> sure
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, hi
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, are u talkin to me?
<kairu0> yes
<kairu0> hi
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, ok thx ...well when i add a system tray to the mac os panel the icons are to big for the bar...do you know how to shrink them or make the bar wider?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, im using the default crystal svg icons
<kairu0> you are talking about a kde mac-style top bar right?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, ya thats right
<kairu0> hang on let me try
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, okie thx
<Delvien> cntrl H to show hidden files right?
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, my icons are the right size..and i dont see an option to change the icon size
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, what if you make the panel bigger, and smaller again
<Delvien> Anyone know how to map the volume button to Headphone jack as WELL as Master?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, really?? your sys tray icons fit in the bar without being cut off?
<kairu0> Delvien, maybe you'd need a second button for that
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, yes. and my top panel is "normal" size
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, i cant change the width of that panel at all
<Delvien> kairu0 i have  multimedia keys on my laptop , i just need to map the up down volume key to headphone jack too , not just master
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, right click on the panel, configure, make it larger, then make it smaller again
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, when i do that it just make my kicker bigger
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, mac os panel stays the same
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, right click on the panel at the top (the title bar)
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, ok and i pick configure...then i pick normal and my kicker get big
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, is your kicker on the top panel too? 
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, no
<kairu0> has your panel had correct icon sizes in the past?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, well i just tried to use the mac os panel for the first time so i dont know
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, i have tried making the font bigger and it works but i have to make any fonnt like 16
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, btw im using kde 3.4.3
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, this sounds like a problem that would go away if you logged out and logged back in
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, yes i tried that  ....no dice
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, i must have screwed it up somehow
<murtaugh> I just setup my flashdrive with an encrypted filesystem is there software for kde or gnome that automates the process of cryptsetup create , and mounting?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, it would be nice if i could set the size of the bar from confure
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, i can find an option to do that
<kairu0> oops
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, for the mac os bar?
<kairu0> can= cant :P
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0,  oh hehe i thought i really screwed it up hehe
<kairu0> lol i dont know what it is
<kairu0> have you changed konqueror icon sizes before?
<murtaugh> nm I googled it, i swear I ask a question and 30 seconds later I have found the answer in google ;)
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, yes
<kairu0> Sonny_Wertzik, well, the panels might inherit icon settings from konqueror. i dunno
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, ya i think trere must be a config file thats holding on to some setting i had before
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, now if i can only find it hehe
<Delvien> kairu0 do you know how to map the volume of the headphones to a button ?
<kairu0> Delvien, no, i only know how to make the kmix applet in the tray control a different channel
<Sonny_Wertzik> kairu0, thx for the help... i really appreciate it.
<Delvien> kairu0 how do i do that?
<kairu0> Delvien, right click the speaker, choose "select channel"
<Delvien> kairu0 do i have to restart X?
<kairu0> Delvien, no
<Delvien> kairu0 ah why i ask is because none of them are working for headphone
<kairu0> Delvien, on my laptop it all goes to "Front"
<Delvien> kairu0 no matter what channel i select it always changes Master
<Delvien> kairu0 i think there is something wierd with my mapping of my keys
<kairu0> Delvien, could be
<Delvien> kairu0 do you know where i change the mappings for volume ? they arent in system settings
<kairu0> Delvien, thats funny cuz i looked for them about an hour ago in the hotkeys config. i swear they were there in the last kde
<Delvien> aye gnome has them built in , but ever since i moved into KDE they have never had them
<Delvien>  know how to reduce the amount of memory used in KDE ?
<kairu0> nuh uh
<kairu0> im working on the volume keys thing
<Delvien> what is kio-http ?
<kairu0> Delvien, i did it. i mapped my volume keys
<Delvien> cool how
<kairu0> Delvien, open up the volume control, then right click on the icon of the channel that you want to map
<Delvien> hmm i mapped them still doesnt work , let me try and restarting X 
<kairu0> it wont help
<kairu0> try a different combination
<kairu0> i used shift+f3
<Delvien> trying now
<voicu> hey, it works :D, thanks
<kairu0> what works?
<voicu> volume shortcuts
<voicu> :D
<Delvien> hmm 
<voicu> i didn't know i could do that
<kairu0> oh sweet hehe
<Delvien> it works with regular keys, but not my Volume up and down buttons
<kairu0> yeah its nowhere in the menus
<kairu0> Delvien, what brand is your laptop
<Delvien> dell
<kairu0> hmm
<kairu0> there are special daemons for sony vaio and thinkpad keys, but i dunno about dell 
<Delvien> Mute, V down, V up, Play/pause, prev, next, stop , 
<Delvien> aye no one has writtin one
<Delvien> ill play around with keyboard mappings, because the Dell one doesnt work for me
<Delvien> well it doesnt work, but i just mapped it to F11 and F12,  guess no programmers own dell :P
<Delvien> once i learn linux more, ill be the dell guy for drivers :P 
<Delvien> already dove into python, and have experience with C++
<Delvien> so hey. 
<Delvien> ty for your help kairu0
<fatejudger> help, artds keeps crashing
<fatejudger> where can I find the beta 1 repos?
<Delvien> what player are you using
<fatejudger> I need to get the old artds back
<fatejudger> I'm not using a damn player
<Delvien> can t you adept it
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> I need the old repos
<Delvien> dont get an attitude
<propagandhi> fatejudger: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<fatejudger> I found it already, thanks
<fatejudger> I need to restart to get artds out of memory
<propagandhi> fatejudger: ok, sorry
<fatejudger> and to stop crashing
<propagandhi> yeah, I had to go back from beta2 also
<fatejudger> ok, I need help quickly
<fatejudger> I just tried to follow the ubuntu wiki
<fatejudger> to get arts working in KDE 3.5 again
<fatejudger> and I tried to remove libarts like it said
<fatejudger> and replace it with the older one
<fatejudger> but instead it's removing everything
<fatejudger> and I mean EVERYTHING
<fatejudger> along with libarts
<fatejudger> apparently tons of package depend on libarts
<fatejudger> *packages
<fatejudger> but it stopped when it needed to stop kdm
<fatejudger> so it's paused for the moment
<fatejudger> what should I do?
<fatejudger> is anyone not afk?
<njk> i'm here, but I can't help you
<njk> sorry
<fatejudger> shit
<fatejudger> well I'm wondering whether they're packages I can easily reinstall
<fatejudger> I doubt it though
<fatejudger> it's every package that needs sound through arts
<fatejudger> which is pretty much every KDE application
<fatejudger> stupid fucking rats
<njk> hmm, maybe you could check the KDE forums, or a KDE irc channel
<fatejudger> they're in my attic
<fatejudger> 2 of them
<njk> haha
<njk> i have raccoons
<fatejudger> it's scratching on the drywall above me
<fatejudger> hold on, I'm going to bang on the wall
<njk> k
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> it stopped
<fatejudger> oh damnit, it just started up again
<fatejudger> I swear, that rat is going to eat through this drywall
<njk> hahah
<njk> and poke his little head out
<fatejudger> crap, X is dying
<voicu> does he have any last wishes?
<fatejudger> ok, I'm in bitchx now
<fatejudger> so now even though X went down I can still communicate
<fatejudger> I'm trying to apt-get update to get the beta 2 packages back
<fatejudger> but it's saying something about not having a public key
<fatejudger> public key is not available
<Zinoc> Just get the key here : http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Zinoc> And sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Zinoc> And it's good :)
<libben> whats with amaroK? it takes like 50-60 % cpu
<Zinoc> He is maybe scanning your collection ?
<libben> and it blinks the cursor in a steady interwall with globe on the pointer. and the equalizer in the bottom is stalling in the same pace as the pointer animation
<fatejudger> Zinoc: I have no web browser
<fatejudger> KDM died
<Zinoc> wget it
<fatejudger> wget?
<fatejudger> I can't copy and paste
<Zinoc> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<libben> hmm
<libben> it only appears when im on the TAB "Current"
<libben> if i choose home while the song plays it goes away.
<fatejudger> Zinoc: can you paste that command again?
<fatejudger> the apt get one
<Zinoc> Strange... never had this bug
<fatejudger> I can't scroll up in BitchX
<Zinoc> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi guys
<Zinoc> Hi
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> where i can find lecture files for ktouch? (typing training)..?
<fatejudger> Zinoc: the key thing worked
<Zinoc> fatejudger: Great
<fatejudger> Zinoc: but all my packages are still missing
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ?
<fatejudger> Zinoc: even with an apt-get upgrade
<Zinoc> Did you update ?
<fatejudger> Zinoc: well see, what happened is I deleted libarts in adept
<fatejudger> Zinoc: because it's this fix for KDE 3.5
<fatejudger> Zinoc: but it deleted all the programs that were dependant on arts
<fatejudger> Zinoc: I don't know how to get them back
<fatejudger> Zinoc: unless I reinstall
<Zinoc> Yes, download the broken arts packages, and you will fix it later
<fatejudger> Zinoc: which I was about to do
<fatejudger> Zinoc: yes, but all my packages are gone
<fatejudger> Zinoc: how do I get them back?
<Zinoc> Can't you redownload them ?
<fatejudger> Zinoc: I can't remember them all
<fatejudger> Zinoc: there were so many
<Zinoc> Try to get amarok-engines, it will download arts dependency
<fatejudger> Zinoc: maybe I could apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fatejudger> Zinoc: no see, you don't get it
<fatejudger> Zinoc: it erased every last KDE program on my computer
<fatejudger> Zinoc: plus a few others
<fatejudger> apt-get needs an undo
<fatejudger> lol
<Zinoc> :)
<Zinoc> And if you apt-get kubuntu-desktop, as you say ? Does it works ?
<fatejudger> Zinoc: I was about to try that
<Zinoc> ok
<morrow> ahhh kubuntu is now on mark shuttleworth desktop.. congrats ;-)
<fatejudger> I might as well just reinstall
<fatejudger> it has to install tons of stuff
<fatejudger> it'll take me just as long
<fatejudger> and this time I know what to do
<Zinoc> As  you prefer 
<fatejudger> ok, thanks
<fatejudger> reinstalling then
<fatejudger> by the way
<fatejudger> for future reference
<fatejudger> how do I just replace a package
<fatejudger> instead of uninstalling all the packages that depend on that package?
<libben> Riddell: where have u hide the amarok packages? cause the new ones is not in repos. 
<Zinoc> I don't know how using apt-get, but if you download the .deb manually, just sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<fatejudger> Zinoc: and that will install over a newer package?
<Zinoc> yes
<fatejudger> Zinoc: okay, thanks :D
<fatejudger> reinstalling...
<Zinoc> even if you downgrade
<Zinoc> Good luck :)
<_liquidbinary_> Does anybody know how to play clanbomber?
<kairu0> no. but i love neverball and supertux
<_liquidbinary_> kairu0: I'll download and try
<_liquidbinary_> clanbomber seems to make no sense
<kairu0> _liquidbinary_, if you have a gamepad, neverball is awesome
<_liquidbinary_> kairu0: going to download it right now
<libben> anyone knows why the amaroK debs is not in the repos ?
<voicu> can someone tell me what command to use to install a .deb package?
<Zinoc> sudo dpkg -i .deb
<voicu> ok, thanks
<Zinoc> np
* _buz is fighting kwifimanager
<_buz> it displays my wlan but wont let me connect to it?
<libben> sudo make install or just make install forgot =)
<libben> ./configure && make && sudo make install ?
<kairu0> the last one
<kairu0> make install is sudo because it copies the files to your OS's various folders
<libben> how do i install amarok from debs properly? cause ive downloaded the ones riddel made. amarok and arts and gstreamer. but when i dpkg -i it, it tells me it deps on gstreamer and arts and engines. but when i try to install those it tells me it needs deps amarok =)
<libben> ive uninstalled the amarok and arts and gstreamer that was installed from repos before i did this
<voicu> when i run ./configure it says "no acceptable C Compiler found in $PATH" but i installed gcc 3.4 from kynaptic, what can I do?
<voicu> anyone, pls?
<bimberi> voicu: try installing the build-essential package
<voicu> k, 10x
<libben> how can i set deps while doing dpkg -i on debs ?
<Zinoc> sudo dpkg -i *.deb where your amarok and engine debs are
<bimberi> voicu: yw :)
<voicu> uh, one more question, what do I use to install a .rpm?
<libben> or sudo dpkg -i filename1.deb filename2.deb ?
<Zinoc> You have to convert it in deb first, using alien
<Zinoc> libben: yes
<voicu> alien .rpm?
<Zinoc> Yes, sudo alien .rpm
<voicu> got it
<fatejudger> can I mount windows shares in the fstab in Breezy now?
<Tm_T> sure
<Tm_T>  mount <dev>
<fatejudger> are you sure?
<bimberi> !mountwindows
<fatejudger> it isn't work in hoary
<ubotu> mountwindows is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically)
<Tm_T> it is/was
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> *didn't
<fatejudger> sorry, it's 3 AM here
<fatejudger> kind of tired
<Tm_T> user error then ;)
<Tm_T> trust me, if you do all correctly, it does work just fine
<fatejudger> wait
<fatejudger> these are local
<fatejudger> I need to mount networked windows shares
<fatejudger> !mountwindowsshares
<ubotu> fatejudger: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<fatejudger> that second one doesn't work
<fatejudger> it's broken
<fatejudger> and crappy
<libben> hows dapper comming ? any ground braking yet?
<fatejudger> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<fatejudger> why can't I mount Windows samba file shares?
<fatejudger> it isn't working
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> well, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<fatejudger> that one
<fatejudger> it doesn't work
<fatejudger> is everyone asleep?
<fatejudger> I'd like to sleep
<fatejudger> lol
<propagandhi> fatejudger: perhaps smb4k might be your thing
<fatejudger> can it permanently mount network shares?
<fatejudger> samba wants a password when it tries to mount it at boot
<fatejudger> and then it says "access denied"
<fatejudger> but there is no password
<propagandhi> fatejudger: perhaps you could try setting an account, and you might need to edit the local security plicy on the windows PC
<fatejudger> propagandhi: why can't I log in anonymously?
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> somebody said samba was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<propagandhi> fatejudger: does the windows computer allow guest logins, is the firewall on, does the local security policy on the windows machine allow acces
<propagandhi> are the shares set to allow the 'Everyone' group access
<propagandhi> all those factors can impact
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> it all works
<fatejudger> I can manually browse the samba network from KDE
<fatejudger> but when I put it in the fstab
<fatejudger> it wants a password
<propagandhi> fatejudger: well, if thats the case, try using the administrators username and password. I dont permanently mount any of the shares I access myself I just access them as needed 
<fatejudger> propagandhi: there isn't any username and password
<propagandhi> fatejudger: well create a new user then
<fatejudger> propagandhi: why do I need to do that?
<fatejudger> propagandhi: why can't I just put in the command for anonymous logging in?
<propagandhi> fatejudger: because it is asking you for those details, if you do it you'll know whether its a solution or not
<Spudulike> How do I regain access to the web based CUPS admin tool?
<obontu>  hey, i'm trying to install the kubuntu desktop package, but it's asking for my breezy cd, i don't have it atm, can't i d/l it instead?
<Spudulike> obontu: Is this through synaptic or similar?
<obontu> yes
<obontu> synaptic
<obontu> i'm currently using gnome
<Spudulike> If you go into the repository admin section you can untick the call to CD.
<obontu> oh right
<obontu> silly me
<obontu> thanx
<torc_> is there any easy way to mount windows partitions and have access to them?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell torc_ about mountwindows
<torc_> I've used a winmac_fstab script, and it doesn't seem to work correctly with Breezy because I now cannot access my NTFS partitions without being sudo -s...
<torc_> i appreciate the suggestion, but as I stated after your typing, i've tried it and it's screwed me over with permissions that can't change. Help?
<mth`MAW> Moinsen
<mth`MAW> .dj
<mth`MAW> Soory wrong channel
<mth`MAW> :(
<mth`MAW> Hello, everybody. I ment 
<mth`MAW> :)
<voicu> what can i do if i have libssl0.9.7 but a program says it needs libssl0.9.6 and doesn't 'see' the newer version?
<nalioth> torc_: that is a permissions issue in fstab
<voicu> winmac_fstab asks you if you want to make the drives accessible by everyone
<torc_> nalioth: is there any way to reverse the winmac_fstab script? like "uninstall"it?
<torc_> i hit yes voicu
<torc_> but what if I hit no...is there a way I can change it? 
<voicu> look for /etc/fstab
<nalioth> torc_: edit your /etc/fstab for the correct permissions
<torc_> voicu: should I just delete that file?
<nalioth> torc_: if you delete your fstab, you've killed your system
<voicu> delete the lines that define your windows partitions
<torc_> nalioth: should I just delete the lines with the drives that I don't want to have show up and then re-run the script? because im not sure how to go about changing perms to what i want
<voicu> probably the last lines
<torc_> ah k
<torc_> there's a mount called proc on mine..?
<torc_> ?
<nalioth> torc_: i can help you with that
<nalioth> torc_: open a konsole, please
<torc_> done
<nalioth> torc_: now type kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<torc_> mhmm
<fatbrain> can I enable 'utf-8' in a terminal window?
<fatbrain> (if that made any sense...)
<Lathiat> fatbrain: should be enabled in konsole already
<fatbrain> Lathiat: ok, perhaps it's just elinks that doesn't know how to display utf-8 text.
<rikva> Can I set up my printer in Kubuntu so I can use it to print from another kubuntu machine?
<Lathiat> fatbrain: quite possibly
<Lathiat> fatbrain: try w3m perhaps
<nalioth> fatbrain: or compile your elinks with utf-8 support
<fatbrain> nalioth: good suggestion.
<torc_> nalioth: what next?
<nalioth> torc_: on the line(s) with ntfs in them, make the "ro,users,pid=blah,uid=blah" say "ro,auto,umask=000"
<[t0rc] > #
<[t0rc] > # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<[t0rc] > proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<[t0rc] > /dev/sda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<[t0rc] > /dev/sda3       /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<[t0rc] > /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<[t0rc] > /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<[t0rc] > /dev/sda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<[t0rc] > /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<[t0rc] > /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<[t0rc] > /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<[t0rc] > #Added by winmac_fstab utility
<[t0rc] > /dev/sda5 /media/0\040GB\040Disk\040(sda5) vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<[t0rc] > dammit. the exact thing i didn't want to do.
<nalioth> holy cow
<[t0rc] > please forgive me, stupid mistake on my part. 
<{slacky}> hello
<{slacky}> I'm trying to use KUbuntu
<{slacky}> what is the ubuntu user password?
<[t0rc] > your password
<Lathiat> {slacky}: it is setup when you install
<peewee> hola
<{slacky}> Lathiat: for the LiveCD
<{slacky}> I'm trying to change the screen resolution, but I can't
<Lathiat> {slacky}: oh, there is no password
<Lathiat> {slacky}: why not?
<peewee> alguien ha tenido un problema con motif en Opera?
<Lathiat> is it not in the list?
<Lathiat> if not unfortunaely thats a bug in detection your monitor that takes a bit to fix
<peewee> ...
<{slacky}> Lathiat: well no it just tell me 640x480
<peewee> sorry
<peewee> somebody had been a problem with Motif in Opera?
<martinjh99> Guys is there a way of making the default settings for Konq the KDE ones and not Kubuntu?  I seem to recall a wiki page...
<nalioth> martinjh99: visit the faq at kubuntu.org
<martinjh99> ta!  Will do.
<libben> I have some problems with a ftping... and it tells me over and over while im downloading from the ftp. that i need to retry login because of to many simultainously connections from my ip
<libben> i wanna check what hogs it more then just konq.
<libben> is there any way to sniff what hogs to that ftp server?
<nalioth> libben: ethereal
<{slacky}> but in with way I upgrade all the system against security bugs?
<{slacky}> with adept?
<voicu> if i reinstall a package from kynaptic will it look for the last version?
<voicu> i don't want to follow by myself the entire dependency tree that it needs
<nalioth> voicu: it will
<nalioth> voicu: adept always uses the latest version, unless otherwise told not to
<voicu> ok, thanks
<voicu> why did you write in red, was that an annoying question?
<nalioth> voicu: you see this in red?
<nalioth> and this line is normal?
<mornfall> hilight?
<mornfall> :-)
<voicu> yes
<voicu> :)
<nalioth> voicu: your client is telling you something. (people are talking about you)
<voicu> aa
<voicu> :))
<voicu> my client is very smart :))
<nalioth> now you just have to learn to preface nicks in front of your text
<nalioth> so those people know who you are talking to
<voicu> nalioth: like this?
<nalioth> voicu: like that exactly. on the larger busier channels, nick prefacing is almost required to carry on a conversation
<voicu> nalioth: ok, i'll try to get use to it
<nalioth> if you visit #ubuntu during a busy time, you'll see why it's necessary
<rumburak> i cant run Enemy territory with sound, someone has same issue ?
<tenco> hi all
<tenco> how can i tell kopete that it should automatically reconnect when it is disconnected?
<rumburak> tenco: settings > moduls .. i dont have eng version, but there it is
<tenco> rumburak: too. german version.
<tenco> rumburak: which module?
<rumburak> tenco: i write it in eng, i donno german ... read about all, nice features
<tenco> rumburak: hmm, yes. but i cant find the apropriate module for automatic reconnection.
<rikva> I accidentaly borked my cupsd.conf. Where can I download the original (K)ubuntu version?
<rumburak> tenco: connection state in english ;] 
<rumburak> tenco: fifth from bottom
<tenco> rumburak: ah. but i cannot change the settings ?-(
<rumburak> tenco: if u stay with cursor on that name, popup tell u what it works
<rumburak> tenco: how
<tenco> rumburak: ah. thanks. :)
<rumburak> tenco: np
<obontu> hey, i just install kde on ubuntu for the 1st time, is there a cd ripper?
<raphink> sure there is
<apokryphos> kaudiocreator
<raphink> you can even use konqueror as a cd ripper
<obontu> really?
<obontu> how?
<raphink> which is what I do since it's really easy
<apokryphos> yes; use the audiocd:/ kioslave
<raphink> obontu: if you have an audio CD in your player
<obontu> is there a package manager for kde? other than synaptic?
<raphink> type 
<raphink> audiocd:/
<raphink> in the address bar
<apokryphos> obontu: Adept is Kubuntu's Package Manager
<raphink> you get a list of virtual encoded files, in virtual folders
<raphink> obontu: there's adept, kynaptic, kpackage, kpkgmanager
<obontu> where can i find all of those?
<apokryphos> the only ones worth really using are adept or kpackage
<raphink> obontu: to encode, you just need to take the virtual files from audiocd:/ and paste them somewhere on your hard drive
<obontu> yeah i see tose virtual encoded files
<obontu> really? kewl!
<obontu> how do i change the quality?
<raphink> I'm not sure you can set the quality with this method
<raphink> at least I don't know how
<raphink> never wondered
<obontu> ok, so where can i find adpet and all those other package managers?
<apokryphos> adept is already installed
<apokryphos> KPackage you can get from the Universe repository
<obontu> where in the menu i mean
<apokryphos> obontu: guess; where would you put a package manager? ;-)
<rumburak> simple question, how i can make my Kubuntu look super sweet ? some link ? ;] 
<apokryphos> rumburak: kdelook.org
<raphink> rumburak: kde-look.org
<obontu> found it thanx
<raphink> http://www.kde-look.org
<raphink> :)
<libben> any good email klient in kubuntu and can i start kmail only without going to it thru kontact?
<raphink> rumburak: there you'll find all you need to tune your distro
<apokryphos> libben: KMail is the best
<rumburak> thx all
<apokryphos> and if you don't want to run it through kontact, then just alt+f2 -> kmail
<obontu> kde looks really confusing after using gnome alot 
<apokryphos> perhaps; easy to get used to though
<obontu> i suppose
<apokryphos> consistency is pretty key in KDE apps
<raphink> yes
<obontu> what do you mean by that?
<apokryphos> consistency in applications is maintained; i.e. menu structure, button usage, terminology etc etc
<obontu> ah ok
<obontu> where do i change the native lang.,.. i forgot :(
<raphink> and integration too
<raphink> kde apps are made to work with one another 
<apokryphos> yup
<raphink> like
<raphink> if you get a message from a contact on kmail
<obontu> when i load "lang selector" it won't let me change to anything but english
<raphink> it'll tell you whether this contact is online on kopete
<rumburak> can i handle gmail with kmail ?
<obontu> nice
<raphink> obontu: did you install the i18n for your language?
<apokryphos> KDEPIM itself is a testimony to great integration
<raphink> rumburak: yes you can
<apokryphos> rumburak: of course
<obontu> il8n?
<obontu> what's that?
<raphink> i18n obontu 
<raphink> it's international packages
<obontu> yes i think i did
<obontu> oh there
<obontu> now i can
<raphink> hmmm
<osh> where does webmin store it's password? It's not in /etc/passwords is it?
<spiral> hi
<martinjh99> Anyone else only get the floppy disc in the Storage Media window?? 
<libben> any good program for editing the informationi for mp3's im getting werid collection in amaroK with alots o unknown etc
<nalioth> easytag
<Juerd> Good to know there will probably be shipit cds for Kubuntu!
<Juerd> HURRAH!
<nalioth> Juerd: that's pleasing to hear
<voicu> when i want to install something with kynaptic, it says i have to uninstall a lot of other packages that i don't think i should uninstall (like Kubuntu desktop and English Language pack), what's the problem?
<jairbubbles> this package must be vital
<_buz> can someone explain me why mark shuttleworth now uses kubuntu but initially funded ubuntu as gnome distro?
<voicu> it's not vital, it's a game
<jairbubbles> voicu: well there's dependancies problems
<nalioth> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nalioth> _buz: why does it matter? i use x/k/ubuntu all the time
<_buz> i'm just wondering
<Juerd> _buz: Probably a wrong understanding of ease of use.
<Juerd> _buz: GNOME is easier to learn to use initially
<_buz> i was trying to imagine where we'd be if ubuntu had been kde from day 1
<Juerd> _buz: KDE is easier to use once you're past that level of skill.
* nalioth prefers the terminal
<_buz> i could never take gnome longer than 5min
<_buz> but then again, i was using the console for years and years
<Juerd> _buz: Because it felt limiting?
<_buz> it's FUGLY
<_buz> and dumbed down, yes
<_buz> an incoherent mess
<_buz> it's like all of the bad parts of osx with none of the good parts ;)
<Juerd> Hah
<mornfall> _buz: it's bad parts of osx combined with windows ;p
<_buz> i'd chose win over gnome any day
<threeseas> if you already have ubuntu breezy 5.10 then is there a way to make it kubuntu able instead of downloading the full kubuntu?
<Juerd> Yes.
<Juerd> Apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Juerd> s/A/a/
<threeseas> thankyou
<_StarScream> question, is there any way under linux you can get it so that when you press the eject button on the cd drive that it will automagically unmount and eject ?
<ep> Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth announced that he was now using Kubuntu on his desktop machine and said he wanted Kubuntu to move to a first class distro (according to /.)
<_StarScream> ep:  i just read that
<_StarScream> sounds cool
<ep> yeah
<tenco> someone using umbrello here?
<rumburak> how i can get registered here ?
<Mez> what was the package to install for amarok MP3s ?
<Mez> libmad-ocaml ?
<kkathman> hello peeps :)
<metallic> hello
<kkathman> hi metallic :)
<metallic> i have a problem, Xfce don't run on my Kubuntu, AMD64 computer. if i choice Xfce the screen becomes black. And it's return to login screen
<metallic> it' s never happened to someone?
<metallic> hi kkathman :)
<Lathiat> metallic: check the file .xsession-errors
<metallic> ok
<kkathman> hmm no never had that happen, but then I dont have an AMD64 that runs linux :)
<metallic> directory...? :) don't laugh please! eheh...
<ep> yout got one that runs windows?
<ep> locate .xessions
<kkathman> metallic: that file should be in your home directory
<metallic> ah ok...
<kkathman> but you'll need to migrate to there with a cd
<metallic> migrate to there whit a cd?
<metallic> that file isn't my directory...
<metallic> on my directory :)
<metallic> ah yes... Ubuntu + XFCE
<metallic> but i like KDE, and gnome
<metallic> i want a system with KDE, Gnome and Xfce
<metallic> I don't find .xsession-errors on my home directory...
<kkathman> metallic: its should be there...its a system file, so you'll need to ls -a  to see it
<kkathman> or navligate to /home/<yourname>/  and type ls -a
<kkathman> or when you get there you can type cat .xsession-errors
<kkathman> if there isnt anything there...thats a good thing.
<metallic> I know, I have confused "ls -i" with "ls -a"... ups
<metallic> it's very long...
<kkathman> yah
<metallic> all of kde... various errors of kde
<kkathman> I had to clean mine out hehe
<dante> Hola alguien que me ayude?
<kkathman> dante: Ingles solomente por favor :)
<dante> my inglish is fuck
<dante> bueno gracias de todas formas
<dante> bye
<dante> :s
<metallic> boh...
<metallic> i found a ".xsession-errors-:1" but it's empty...
<metallic> i have found
<metallic> sorry, i'm not english!
<metallic> on a forum i have read an interessant post, it's responsability of kdm... "login console"!!!! :)
<metallic> bye!
<bhna> hi
<kkathman> hey bhna :)
<kkathman> wassup?
<levi> kkathman: 
<levi> what up
<kkathman> howdy levi :)
<kkathman> ahhh endo602 recognize you now :)
<endo602> sorry
<endo602> man
<endo602> im having trouble
<kkathman> np
<endo602> with some stuff
<endo602> but first
<kkathman> whats wrong
<endo602> we had a baby boy this week
<endo602> that is not the problem
<endo602> the problemn is with playing dvds with vlc
<kkathman> wow congratulations!!! My best and blessings to you and your family :)
<endo602> automounting my smd drives
<endo602> and auto mounting my usb
<PJeremy> does xine play mpc?
<kkathman> endo602: I think there are some bugs there...but workarounds also..
<endo602> dvd?
<kkathman> that automounting seems to be cropping upi
<endo602> ahhh
<kkathman> the DVD thing shouldnt be tho
<endo602> what about the dvd
<endo602> i cant get it to play
<PJeremy> libdvdcss2 installed?
<kkathman> endo602: what version of VLC are you using
<endo602> 4.0.2
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> really?
<endo602> too old?
<PJeremy> no
<kkathman> No I think thats wrong
<kkathman> cuz the current vlc I think is 0.8 something and thats beta
<kkathman> lemme check
<kkathman> yah 0.8.4
<endo602> under version sasy 4.0.2
<NeOnRaBbIt> hey
<endo602> but somewhere else it says 0.8.4
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> did you install it yourself?
<NeOnRaBbIt> just wondering, whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<PJeremy> endo602: right at the top of where you got 4.0.2 from ;)
<kkathman> NeOnRaBbIt: Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE
<kkathman> brb
<NeOnRaBbIt> sorry, im new to linux, how is KDE better or different?
<PJeremy> endo602: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<endo602> nah
<PJeremy> endo602: don't you need it for dvd playback?
<endo602> dont know
<PJeremy> NeOnRaBbIt: it's not better, test the different windowing systems and pick the one you like best
<endo602> its not coming up on my adept
<PJeremy> endo602: well, i'm pretty sure you do.
<PJeremy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kkathman> NeOnRaBbIt: KDE is another, very nicely configured, easy to tailor GUI for linux
<endo602> PJeremy: sorry man it aint here
<kkathman> NeOnRaBbIt: go to www.kde.org to see examples
<NeOnRaBbIt> alright ill check that out
<PJeremy> endo602: i built my sources list with the sourceomatic, and its there.
<NeOnRaBbIt> which would you say runs fastest?
<PJeremy> NeOnRaBbIt: CLI
<PJeremy> :p
<NeOnRaBbIt> CLI?
<PJeremy> command line interface..
<NeOnRaBbIt> oh
<kkathman> NeOnRaBbIt: THey all run fine, given the necessary resource
<kkathman> NeOnRaBbIt: For a decent system with enough memory, most people will prefer KDE over, say Gnome
<PJeremy> kkathman: i wouldnt say that..
<endo602> doo
<kkathman> In KDE you can run CLI simultaneous with the GUI
<endo602> d
<DocTomoe> kkathman: have you ever heard of eterm?
<PJeremy> kkathman: most people i know prefer gnome..
<kkathman> PJeremy: wouldnt say what?
<kkathman> Its always personal preference, most people I know prefer KDE..so hehe
<DocTomoe> Can someone please enlighten me what that journal stuff in kontact is for?
<claudiu> hello guys
<kkathman> DocTomoe: yah  eterm is a terminal emulator
<relas> Anyone here who is able to support with a small problem in java programming?
<kkathman> DocTomoe: for journaling I guess, if you are into that
<claudiu> i am coming from gentoo and i have trouble using nvidia driver. can someone help ?
<kkathman> relas: probably you should go to a java channel :)
<PJeremy> relas: more likely to find someone in #java ;)
<DocTomoe> hm, problems with KDE ... that korganizer documentation is from 2001 -_-
<endo602> PJeremy:  still not there
<PJeremy> endo602: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<kkathman> PJeremy: I would submit that  Gnome is better for many who are on a budget and are "hobbiests" that have older machines with less performant CPUs and memory . I still have a Gnome install here on my Dell p3 450 with 128MB
<endo602> yes i did
<_claudiu> back again
<PJeremy> kkathman: i'd rather use xfce or fluxbox or blackbox on older machines..
<_claudiu> i am an ex-gentoo user and I have big trouble with setting up nvidia driver
<PJeremy> kkathman: what do you mean with "on a budget" ?
<le_chat> me too, Claudiu :-(
<endo602> kkathman: the smb drives are automounted to /mnt/data\
<endo602> data
<endo602> but not linked correction to the folders i orginally set that too
<_claudiu> le_chat: maybe we will get som help here
<kkathman> PJeremy: agreed, especially on low end machines...less overhead...but I think we'd agree, that since most distros install Gnome as default, that many people never bother to even look or install KDE so... again its just a preference
<le_chat> i'll try, i'll try ;-)
<kkathman> endo602: yes thats normal
<kkathman> PJeremy:  On a budget...i.e. they want to use an "old" machine that has basically become a boat anchor to experiment or learn about Linux
<NeOnRaBbIt> would you guys say ubuntu/kubuntu would be alright running on two pc's with 467 and 223mhz? or should i try a distro thats less beefy?
<_claudiu> any "ubuntu guru" here or such ?
<PJeremy> _claudiu: you may try #ubuntu as well
<Juerd> _claudiu: Just ask your question. You'll find out if someone is guru enough.
<PJeremy> kkathman: yea I'd agree with it being preference
<kkathman> NeOnRaBbIt: ubuntu will be fine...I am running ubuntu on an old HP with only 96 MB memory
<chakie> NeOnRaBbIt: depends on what you are satisfied with
<_claudiu> Juerd: i have trouble setting up nvidia driver
<chakie> enough memory and it will work fine
<NeOnRaBbIt> yea i had xp pro on there before a friend of mine told me to try the switch
<Juerd> _claudiu: Have you tried Google?
<NeOnRaBbIt> one has 128 other with 64
<kkathman> NeOnRaBbIt: but in general, the older the machine, the more memory you need to run a GUI
<_claudiu> PJeremy: nvidia driver wont work here
<Juerd> afk
<_claudiu> Juerd: i dont get an explicit error message
<NeOnRaBbIt> see i would like to run command line only with no gui BUT, i know NOTHING of linux and its commands...well i wouldnt say nothing but very little
<kkathman> PJeremy: WHAT???   Im running nVidia just file :)
<PJeremy> _claudiu: i wouldn't know anything about nvidia ;) i have an ati. i just meant that you may try the ubuntu channel as well since the base system is the same
<le_chat> I've got too a problem with NVidia Driver
<PJeremy> kkathman: i don't have probs with nvidia ;) _claudiu does.
<le_chat> I Dled it from 3W.NV.com
<kkathman> In general ATI is linux unfriendly, but there are exceptions
<_claudiu> Juerd: xorg dies when starting right after (II) Initializing extension GLX
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<PJeremy> kkathman: heh, it's a good card and i don't play in linux...
<_claudiu> ubotu: thanks , i tried many howtos, and right now i just removed any RESTRICTTED-MODULES, NVIDIA-GLX and such
<ubotu> _claudiu: de nada
<kkathman> right... but alot of people do, and they dont have your skill...
<_claudiu> ubotu: as a gentoo user, i just don't get it. what it takes to have nvidia working
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, _claudiu
<PJeremy> _claudiu: ubotu is a BOT ;)
<_claudiu> PJeremy: okay. hope you're not
<kkathman> _claudiu: ubotu is a bot...hehe  search those links it suggested :)
<Mars> Hi
<PJeremy> _claudiu: well, according to my last girlfriend..eh..
<kkathman> HI Mars :)
<Mars> I have problem with kx docker
<Mars> I am very problematic person :)
<kkathman> PJeremy: oh now thats not what I heard from her :)
<endo602> fixed the problem :)
<PJeremy> kkathman: you and the rest of the football team ;)
<Mars> So when i run kx docker there is a lot of unuseful (for me) icons like / /dev And i cant delete them
<kkathman> PJeremy: exactly :) hehe ^5s
<_claudiu> gentoo was a breeze with using nvidia
<endo602> now i gotta figure out how to automount the usb when i plug it in
<_claudiu> gentoo IS a breeze with using nvidia
<_claudiu> sorry
<Le_Chat> I'll check the URLs, ty
<kkathman> _claudiu: My system ran nvidia right out of the box
<bhna> kxdocker is a monster
<_claudiu> kkathman: i did dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server and the standard xorg.conf i got was useless
<endo602> ?
<endo602> bhna: how yo mena
<kkathman> _claudiu: did you go to those links above?
<bhna> very user unfriendly
<PJeremy> kkathman: do you know if xine play mpc files?
<endo602> true
<_claudiu> kkathman: well one of them is an empty document
<kkathman> PJeremy: no, I dont even enable sound on  my box at all
<bhna> endo602: many icons and no documenations. fullscreen windows going over kxdocker ...
<kkathman> _claudiu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<toko123> greetiings
<PJeremy> kkathman: i can't live without music 
<_claudiu> the other one seems to be a TEN PAGES HOWTO for setting up nvidia. Sorry, but this is stupid, there must be an automatic way to do this
<toko123> lsmod |grep snd shows sequencer but kdeinfo shows not enables?
<kkathman> PJeremy: I have a multimedia Win system...for creating/composing music and video...so I kinda dont need one in Linux
<PJeremy> kkathman: nice. i only have one pc..
<kkathman> PJeremy: I have 6 in my office here
<kkathman> plus another 2 elsewhere
<toko123> snd_seq_device yes   kdeinfo sound no?
<kkathman> PJeremy: unfortunately they are split 3 linux and 3 windows :)
<toko123> snd_seq_device yes   kdeinfo sound_sequencer no?
<PJeremy> kkathman: nice. i probably will have more than one once i have a job, but for now i'm just a little student :)
<_claudiu> kkathman: well it seems like this is going to be a pain. nvidia-glx has a 386 kernel as a dependancy
<kkathman> well my multimedia Winbox is not "unfortunately"  its gassed up pretty good for audio/video
<PJeremy> kkathman: ever authored a dvd with menus in linux?
<_claudiu> kkathman: and all this legacy stuff forces me to use that 386 kernel. It seems like ubuntu needs much work 
* olwin is away: Away at the moment
<kkathman> _claudiu: well, if ubuntu doesnt suit you, try another distro...there are hundreds :)
<kkathman> PJeremy: yes
<PJeremy> kkathman: cli only or with a gui ?
<kkathman> PJeremy: but not normally...I have a colleague that does the post production for the most part now using a combo of Avid and some of the software he has
<_claudiu> kkathman: i like ubuntu for being simpler to install but it fails with simple things like this tens of pages about setting up nvidia 
<kkathman> PJeremy: ohh not in linux at all
<LeeJunFan> I think it's the non x64 things that need the work, not the OS, you shouldn't have to double up on libs for 32 bit stuff because 1-3 applications on a system are legacy.
<_claudiu> kkathman: gentoo does it with > emerge nvidia-kernel and thats all
<PJeremy> _claudiu: just curious, but why did you change distros?
<kkathman> _claudiu: all I can tell you, is that for me...I put the CD in about a year ago, and it recognized my nvidia with no problems whatsoever, and Ive migrated through 2 major upgrades since then with NO problems
<_claudiu> kkathman: PJeremy , sick of compiling for days for a simple word changed in the sources by the devs
<kkathman> _claudiu: I never issued ONE command...the install recognized it...that seems better I think no commands :)
<_claudiu> kkathman: do you have 3d acceleration, maybe you are running with "nv" driver ?
<PJeremy> _claudiu: that'd annoy me as well
<kkathman> _claudiu: then switch to something else...or /join #ubuntu for the kernal/technical help...this is for kubuntu
<_claudiu> kkathman: thanks, i will try to get help on ubuntu
<_claudiu> kkathman: i was wondering . maybe if i would remove all the nvidia stuff and rm some tmp, will that do it ?
<_juan> hola
<_claudiu> kkathman: maybe i should rm manually some files and i dont knw which
<_juan> alguien habla espaol?
<bretzel> Hey! 
<bretzel> How to get a working tutorial on kbfx ???? I dunno nothing about this one and would like to make it run
<braineater> italiano?
<kkathman> bretzel: http://www.linuxlots.com/~siraj/kde/plugin/home/index.php
<bretzel> kkathman: oh! thanks alot ! :-)
<kkathman> np
<bretzel>  kkathman:  ??? It says NOTHING on how to make it run and how to install themes for it :-(
<kkathman> bretzel: maybe trying Google ?
<Mars> Someone can help me with kxdocker?
<kkathman> kxdocker???
<Mars> E macOs docker
<kkathman> Mars have you checked out:  http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<Mars> njo
<Mars> no
<Mars> mean
<Mars> yes
<Mars> but what you mean?
<kkathman> I mean... typically the home page for the app has ALOT of information on how to install/use and configure
<davedorm> help!
<davedorm> lol
<Mars> no
<kkathman> Hi davedorm  :)
<Mars> i have roblem with plugins
<Mars> i cant find answer there
<kkathman> davedorm: whats the problem :)
<PJeremy> kkathman: which distro would you recommend for an old dell laptop with _probably_ a p3 500mhz and _hopefully_ 128mb ram and some graphicscard..it has an external cd drive and external floppydrive, both can't be plugged in at the same time. 
<kkathman> Mars http://www.kde-forum.org/archive/11543/thread.html  does this help you?
<PJeremy> kkathman: it'll be mainly used as typewriter..
<kkathman> PJeremy: are you going to be primarily CLI or do you want gui?
<PJeremy> kkathman: gui
<kkathman> PJeremy: I have a similar machine here
<kkathman> I run ubuntu with Gnome
<kkathman> but
<kkathman> I have also rung XFCE on it and it works very well also
<kkathman> run
<davedorm> ok... I cannot get anywhere in the GUI admin stuff... it prompts me for my sudo password, spins the little hourglass, and goes away
<PJeremy> kkathman: it's not for me, it's for my parents.. right now theres win98se on it with a bunch of programs like office xp which almost kill the machine..
<Mars_^> Which docker is the best ?
<kkathman> PJeremy: yah...if you know ubuntu yourself, then XFCE might be better
<kkathman> davedorm: can you be more specific as to what you are trying to do?
<davedorm> access drives (where it edits fstab)
<PJeremy> kkathman: i just want it to be somewhat fast and reliable. since my parents don't know much windows or computers switching to linux should be easy :)
<davedorm> disks and filesystems
<kkathman> davedorm: running breezy and kubuntu?
<davedorm> yup
<davedorm> 5.10
<PJeremy> +about^^
<icewt> davedorm: that should be fixed in the latest updates
<davedorm> ok, so do an update in Adept?
<kkathman> PJeremy: theres another GUI out there that looks like Windows...XPDE I think...but I dont know the resources needed
<kkathman> davedorm: be sure to run Adept Updater
<davedorm> I'll try that
<davedorm> thanks
<kkathman> the admin probs were fixed a few days ago
<PJeremy> kkathman: what the gui looks like is pretty irrelevant..just should have very very low requirements.
<davedorm> I also get errors that dcopserver is not running
<kkathman> PJeremy: Try Gnome to begin with.... My Dell is an old 1997 p3 450 with 128
<kkathman> and it seems pretty stable and responsive with Gnome
<kkathman> I dont use it as a production machine  per se, its mostly for file storage
<kkathman> but still when I do get on it...its fine
<PJeremy> kkathman: have you used OOo2 on it/printed with it? i don't think my parents will do more than that..
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here use the moodin theme engine?
<davedorm> ok, it's running... we'll see if that fixes it... I am a staunch Mepis user, so I wanted to try Kubuntu
<kkathman> PJeremy: cant say that I have sorry...it will prolly be slow, just because of the memory I'd reckon
<kkathman> but should run once loaded
<kkathman> lemme try that real quick PJeremy ok...gimme a sec
<PJeremy> kkathman: sure, thanks
<davedorm> and once I installed stuff I was missing, lol, Kubuntu was not that bad
<Mars> What's the best docker in your opinion?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars, u mean like a mac os style docker?
<jpowers> Mars: I'm very happy with kooldock
<kkathman> PJeremy: I just fired OO 1.1 up (MY Dell is still on hoary)...it took about 40 seconds to bring it up, but after that..it was fine
<jpowers> 40 secs
<jpowers> blah
<kkathman> jpowers: p3 450 128 MB
<kkathman> hehe not my production machine :)
<jpowers> whew
<kkathman> its a file server only
<Mars_^> Sonny_Wertzik,  Yes MacOs one
<kkathman> but PJeremy wanted some benchmarks
<jpowers> Mars: I'm very happy with kooldock
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars, well ksmoothdock is written well and easy to configure , but i like kxdocker
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars, kxdocker is a pain to configure and the instruction are written by an italian guy in broken english
<PJeremy> kkathman: hui, i guess OOo2 wouldnt be faster :/
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars, but when u understand whats going on i think its got the most potential
<Mars^> Sonny_Wertzik, yes i gave up it :)
<kkathman> PJeremy:  probably not...but if your folks were to bite the bullet and get just another 256 mb (very cheap upgrade) then it would be better I imagine
<Mars^> but i dont know what use now
<Mars^> which docker cause i dont want kxdocker :)
<kkathman> Mars^: anything particularly wrong with the native kicker in KDE?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, try ksmoothdock ..the second to newest version its flawless
<kkathman> Mars^: have you tried putting a graphical image there, or use the transparency mode?
<PJeremy> kkathman: unlikely, they just took it because my dad got it for free, they're not computer people..
<Mars^> kkathman, i was trying to do a lot of things yesterday :)
<kkathman> PJeremy: but you could easily put the memory in the machine...but I understand
<kkathman> Mars^: best to stick with one thing at a time, get that stable and working :)
<Mars^> i will try ksmoothdoc
<PJeremy> kkathman: sure i could, but not with my money ;)
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, ya kxdocker is a pain until u find someone that understand what the hell the guy who wrote it is doing
<kkathman> PJeremy:  oh...hehe your folks should be able to get the memory upgrade for probably less than $30-40
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, i could not compile the newest version of ksmoothdock but the second to newest version is good
<Mars^> i will try
<PJeremy> kkathman: that's twice as much as my dad would have paid for the laptop hehe
<PJeremy> +what
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, i think it version 3.5.1.
<Mars^> Sonny_Wertzik, yes i cant compile it too
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, heh...the new one just has some new tweaks i think not any fixes
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, so 3.5.1. should be good to go 4 u
<Mars___> Sonny_Wertzik, so which one schould i compile?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, dont compile just go to KDE look web site and D/L version 3.5..1.
<bruger> Hi, anybody that can help me with my mouse in kde?
<robin_> although, the HAL fix, now let me normally use usbsticks, it still opens two windows when I connect my iPod
<robin_> and I can't umount it, because it isn't in fstab.
<bruger> Hi, I'm having a problem with my mouse in KDE, it moves in a delayed kindof way and I can't get it working like a regular mouse
<bruger> it's just a regular usb mouse and works fine other places. Anybody has a clue what I could do to ficx it?
<bruger> anybody have any idea what it could be? I'm using kubuntu breezy but I'm suspecting its something in the X configuration
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, its one of these on this page http://intranet.harlaut.net/debian/ksmoothdock/ depending on which kubuntu u use i386...amd64...whatever
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger,  have u tried system settings > mouse
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger,  sound like what u would call mouse acceleration setting if it were windows
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger, under the advanced tab in mouse settings there are 5 or 6 setting to play with
<Mars_^> ehh
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars_^, stop logging in and out hehehehehehe
<Mars_^> I ve got problem with deb of smoothdocker
<Mars_^> its not my false
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars^, its one of these on this page http://intranet.harlaut.net/debian/ksmoothdock/ depending on which kubuntu u use i386...amd64...whatever
<Mars_^> yes
<Mars_^> i was trying to install from deb
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars_^, ok what happened
<Mars_^> some problems with libriares
<Mars_^> kdedev4
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars_^, and ??
<Mars_^> i couldnt install it
<Mars_^> but
<Mars_^> now i installed it from source
<Mars_^> and it doesent run :] 
<Mars_^> :
<Sonny_Wertzik> mars sounds like you might not have installed the development files for KDE
<Mars_^> ehh
<Mars_^> i think i have :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> make sure u have kde-devel installed  in adept
<Mars> it says that i dont have :
<Mars> kde-devel
<Mars> no
<Mars> libqt3c102-mt
<Sonny_Wertzik> mars u mean its not listed?
<Mars> dpkg: problemy z zalenociami uniemoliwiaj skonfigurowanie ksmoothdock:
<Mars>  ksmoothdock zaley od kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.2.2); jednake:
<Mars>   Pakiet kdelibs4 nie jest zainstalowany.
<Mars>  ksmoothdock zaley od libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3); jednake:
<Mars>   Pakiet libqt3c102-mt nie jest zainstalowany.
<Mars> dpkg: bd przetwarzania ksmoothdock (--install):
<Mars> o
<Mars> in polish
<Mars> but it says i dont have mentioned
<Sonny_Wertzik> Mars, are  all your repositories enabled?
<PJeremy> kkathman: you use opera, right?
<davedorm> w00t
<davedorm> that worked
<davedorm> still does not see my thumb drive
<davedorm> lol
<davedorm> but I'll manage
<manveru> Mars: if you've got some time, i'm building a .deb from source atm... it will hopefully work better
<Knowerrors> How do I enable mp3 support on kubuntu?  I have w32codecs installed as well as gstreamer0.8-musepack and gstreamer0.8-misc
<bruger> sonny_wertzik thx, I'll take a look at it
<robin_> Knowerrors:gstreamer-mad
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger, no prob yw
<robin_> Knowerrors: you can use xine engine also for amarok
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, you need to iInstall the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages from the universe repository and killall artsd to restart the sound server
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, are you trying to use amaok?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, Amarok
<Knowerrors> yeah, or kaffience, either one
<Knowerrors> kaffiene
<Knowerrors> hehe, bad spelling people in the morning
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, ya..................you need to iInstall the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages from the universe repository and killall artsd to restart the sound server
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, or just reboot
<Knowerrors> ok, thx Sonny_Wertzik , doing that now, got 28.8 dialup so will be a time
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, heh...ok 
<bruger> sonny_wertzik It's nok like its mouse acceleration, the mouse is actually about  second delayed, not like a mouse should be. It worked fine when I used debian, but after I switched it stopped working correctly
<bruger> sonny_wertzik nok=not
<Mars_^> manveru, ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger, im just guessing here but look at the advanced tab....maybe drag start time?
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger, ior pionter threshhold?
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger, back in 3 minutes ..i have to do something
<bruger> sonny_wertzik, I suppose it helped with the drag start time, but it's not anywhere near acceptable still. I thinks its something else
<bruger> ok
<bruger> sonny_wertzik ok 
<bruger> Sonny_wertzik, I think its the X settings because the mouse begins acting strange as soon as I start any X including just kdm
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger, sorry man..i dont know anything else
<Knowerrors> Sonny_Wertzik: did the steps, kaffiene and amarok still won't play, is there anything else I gotta do?
<bruger> sonny_wertzik, allright, thx anyway :-)
<Sonny_Wertzik> bruger, np
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, ya ummm 1 sec
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, open the main menu > system settings> sound and mutimedia> hardware tab> select audio device...............change it to open sound system or anything other than atuo
<libben> where can i find debs for kubuntu that is not in repos ?
<troth> i just downloaded a new .iso live cd. can someone direct me to a tutorial, or help, with how to burn as an image
<Sonny_Wertzik> Knowerrors, there is also 1 more thing u can try if that doesnt work let me know
<troth> nevermind i think i found it with K3b
<troth> ya i figured it out with K3b
<Noaires> Sonny_Wertzik: didn't work... is there anything I need to change in the gstreamer engine settings?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Noaires, is that u knowerrors?           did u reboot after you installed akode-mpeg and gstreamer-mad?
<Madeye> guys, I have java installed,  jad@madi:~$ java -version
<Madeye> java version "1.4.2"
<Madeye> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<Noaires> Yeah, thats knowerrors, I need to register that name cause modem boots me
<Madeye> but it's not working in konquerer
<Sonny_Wertzik> Noaires, ya there is something else
<Madeye> how can I fix that 
<Noaires> no, didn't reboot, just killall artsd
<Sonny_Wertzik> Noaires, id reboot
<Sonny_Wertzik> Noaires, but try this also aftarward
<Madeye> anyone?
<musashiden> hello. i just installed a HardDrive in my computer, now all i need to do is mount it.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Noaires, open amarok click settings> configure amarok>go to engine and pick gstreamer pick oss output plugin too
<musashiden> can anyone tell me how to real quick?
<Noaires> Sonny_Wertzik: how do I view Amarok error log, cause it gives me a gstreamer error that disappears real quick
<libben> ui
<musashiden> Noaires: shouldnt you ask amarok related questions in #amarok
<musashiden> ?
<Noaires> its not just amarok related musashiden 
<musashiden> oh, gotcha
<Sonny_Wertzik> Noaires, dont know....but reboot your machine before you do anything else....killall artsd...man if you arent using artsd it aint gonna mean much
<Noaires> its playing mp3s through gstreamer on any program
<Allah> ALAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<Noaires> okeeedokey, will do, thx Sonny_Wertzik 
<musashiden> anyways, can anyone tell me how to mount a new hard drive?
<musashiden> hmph, guess nobody knows how
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, 1 sec i have a web page i think
<_op> I  setup samba but i am trying to set it up so that it does not need a login becuase i am connecting to it with somthing that cannot input that. How do i do that?
<libben> whats the line for emualting button3 in xorg?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, what filesystem is the partition?
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: erm, i think it the one windows use. htfs or something
<musashiden> cant remember the exact name
<musashiden> but its the one windows XP uses
<libben> what was the emulate thing to type for getting the two mouse button to act as mouse3
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, ya NTFS.....http://www.majalah.com/#automountfat  .....scroll up or down to find the NTFS entry
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, its in there somewhere
<musashiden> ok, thank you
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, yw
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here use the moodin theme engine?
<nikitis> Are there any guides for installing Dual ATI Video cards in Kubuntu?
<musashiden> hmmm, how about how to format the hard drive? anyone knows how to do that?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, did u mount it?
<musashiden> yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, and u can see it and read the contents of the partition?
<musashiden> yup
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, ok cool....you want to overwrite the windows partition ?
<meldroc> just upgraded to breezy, now kaffeine won't find w32codecs when everything else, including xine and mplayer, can.
<musashiden> errr. all i want is to completely erase the harddrive. format it if you will
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, well i need to know what you want to format it for...like what filesystem..if you want to make it a windows partion or a linux partition
<musashiden> linux partition
* olwin is back.
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, well put in the linux cd and boot from it...find the partition u want to change and edit only that partition manually
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, it will destroy all data on that partition
<nikitis> So....   Are there any guides for installing two ATI Cards?
<musashiden> isnt there a way to do it from here?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, what kubuntu are u using ...hoary..or breezy?
<musashiden> erm...not sure
<musashiden> i think it was hoary
<musashiden> yah, it is hoary
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, im not sure about diong what u want in hoary....u might try the repository and see if there is a partition manager program for hoary
<nikitis> Anyone know where I can find info on installing Two ATI Cards?
<musashiden> nah, ok, ill just do it from the cd
<musashiden> thanks for the help nevertheless
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, sure
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, good luck
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: thank you
<nikitis> Sonny_Wertzik, Would you happen to know where I can find a guide to install two ATI Cards?
<Sonny_Wertzik> nikitis, ummm what version of kubuntu...breezy?
<nikitis> the latest
<nikitis> breezy i think
<Sonny_Wertzik> nikitis, hmmm maybe.... 1 sec
<_op> how do i configure samba to not require user name and login to connect to it's shares
<nikitis> _op, I don't think you can
<nikitis> you can make it so it's not passworded
<nikitis> or write a script
<_op> okay how do i make it so it is not passworded
<_op> reason is becuase i am connecting from my xbox to the share so i can't input a password
<nikitis> in linux
<nikitis> create a user
<nikitis> without a password
<Sonny_Wertzik> nikitis, i know there is documentation...try searchng about it under hoary instead of breezy
<nikitis> then when creating the share
<nikitis> use that user to create it
<nikitis> so that he'll have the permissions
<Sonny_Wertzik> nikitis, i cant find it in my bookmarks
<nikitis> Sonny_Wertzik, really?
<nikitis> i'm not looking for dual head setup
<nikitis> cause I have two actual video cards
<Sonny_Wertzik> nikitis, im lookin right now for u
<nikitis> thanks
<Sonny_Wertzik> nikitis, it may be here http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?p=install+two+video+cards+hoary&prssweb=Search&ei=UTF-8&fl=0&u=ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D53050&w=install+two+video+cards+hoary&d=Pxp6L2FULuzI&icp=1&.intl=us   .....but i cant get on the site...it seem to be overloaded or down
<endo602> how do i install a .sh file?
<angelusco> hola
<angelusco> sorry hi, is this room just in english ?
<angelusco> helloooo
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, ask in whatever language u want and maybe someone will answer...but mostly english hehe
<endo602> how do i install a .sh file
<angelusco> ok ty sonny, is here some kind or rules? 'cuz i know some rooms that ban u if u speak another languaje
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, i dont know...
<laszlok> endo602: chmod +x <name of the file>
<angelusco> perhaps i don't speak english, but i will try to spell it as better as i can
<laszlok> endo602: then ./<name of file> to run it
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, u seem to be doing fine with english as far as i can see hehehehe
<endo602> thanks
<at1as> Anyone use Transcode?
<angelusco> ok ty, mmmm well, i am a noob in this room, on irc and even on kubuntu
<angelusco> i can't play videos with kaffeine
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, thats ok, so am i
<at1as> Kaffeine is broke for me too.
<at1as> xine and mplayer seem fine though
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, ya i never use it.... i know what u mean... i dont know how to fix it
<musashiden> hmm, this is messed up :S
<angelusco> xine? where can i find it
<angelusco> well actually i am looking for codecs or something like that for kaffeine
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: now i cant access the hard drive i just installed and the other hard drive i tried to format still has some kubuntu base files in there
<angelusco> sonny, what do u use?, i can give anything for drop windogs away =)
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, are all your repositories enabled? 
<angelusco> i guess them are, how can i check that ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, for playing videos i use xine
<Sonny_Wertzik> are u using the breezy version of kubuntu?
<at1as> xineui.
<at1as> Don't know if it's in universe or otherwise.
<apokryphos> xine-ui -- vital hyphen ;-)
<angelusco> sonny, who are u talking to? the breezy version is for me?
<musashiden> i guess your busy now
<angelusco> mmmm let me c
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, did u make the formatted drive bootable?
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, use adept package manager look for xineui
<apokryphos> Sonny_Wertzik: it's xine-ui
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: erm, i really dont know
<Sonny_Wertzik> apokryphos, yes ok right
<angelusco> sonny, mm let me check i was looking for xmplayer but didn't find it
<angelusco> sonny, hold on
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, heh i dont really know what u did
<musashiden> hmm, ok
<musashiden> damnit. i messed up both of my hardrives now
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, well u are talking to me so something is working right
<musashiden> lol
<musashiden> i have 3 hard drives
<musashiden> and i messed up 2 of them
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, did u pick the right drive when u formatted it?
<musashiden> yes
<musashiden> it did formatted it. but it installed the base system on it <_<
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, well try again .... no big deal 
<max> Hi, may i ask a short question?
<apokryphos> no!
<max> ok sry
<angelusco> back, mmmm i have a big trouble
<apokryphos> max: kiddin'
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, u wanted to format it ...that would clear it anyways...u just put the base system on by accident
<apokryphos> max: just ask; don't ask to ask :)
<max> :-)
<angelusco> i can't loggin with my password as root
<max> i can't load the ubuntuforum.org site, is down? i tried windows and kubuntu with different browsers. 
<max> everything else works properly
<apokryphos> max: it's ubuntuforums[] 
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, that is a default of KDE i belive
<max> ... one moment
<apokryphos> max: *ubuntuforum[s] 
<musashiden> and the other one was working just fine before i rebooted the computer. now it says "could not enter folder /media/hdd1"
<apokryphos> but yup, it seems to be down
<max> yes, i tried forumS ... puh, for a moment
<max> thx
<angelusco> LOL my bad, i had the package manager open, so the second time i opened it, was on read only
<angelusco> sonny, hahaha sorry, now u can c how a noob i am =)
<musashiden> and Sonny_Wertzik: i cant format the hard driver without kubuntu installing the base system. because as soon as it formats it, it starts to install the base system
<musashiden> so i cant help it
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, and u are using the hoary version?
<musashiden> yes
<at1as> Anyone else use transcode at all?
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, does it try to boot from that new partition?
<musashiden> nope
<max> ahh, forums are back
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, well that good at least ...maybe try to delete the files off it manually
<angelusco> #focr
<musashiden> tried it, access denied.
<musashiden> even with root
<angelusco> oops
<angelusco> how do i join another channel ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, 1 sec ill look it up 
<pipe> hola!!
<pipe> kubunto IRC en espaol ?????
<pipe> porfavor !
<angelusco> hey, i have libxine-dev, libcinelc2 and libxinerama 1 installed
<angelusco> hola pipe
<pipe> hola.. sabes como es el IRC de kubuntu es espaol?
<angelusco> soy nuevo en linux y mas en kubuntu, pero igual te puedo ayudar traduciendo tus dudas para ver si alhuien te contesta
<pipe> a ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, u there?
<apokryphos> pipe: #kubuntu-es
<angelusco> como es? te refieres al canal ?
<pipe> lo q necesito son repositorios
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: yup
<apokryphos> please join #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es  please
<pipe> sip
<angelusco> pipe says: he need repositories
<pipe> gracias por la traduccion!
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, ok i found u a partition editor for hoary
<musashiden> ok
<angelusco> no hay problema
<musashiden> which one is it?
<pipe> a ok
<pipe> me los podrias mandar!
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, http://www.majalah.com/#gparted    read it ...it tells you how to install it.... dont panic....hehehe
<angelusco> hey all, do u care if a traslate what pipe wants?
<angelusco> dejame ver como se configuran o se agregan los repositorios
<angelusco> hey all, do u care if a traslate what pipe wants?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, its for gnome but it might work for KDE
<musashiden> iam not a noob at linux, iam just having a little trouble with the hard drive stuff
<musashiden> angelusco: we heard you the first time, and tell him to join #kubuntu-es
<angelusco> musashiden, i already joined there but nobody answer
<pipe> aangelusco.. q dicen?
<apokryphos> pipe: English *only* in here
<pipe> no entiendo mucho el ingles!
<raphink> ok let's move to kubuntu-es
<pipe> a ok
<apokryphos> =)
<raphink> ya vengo en #kubuntu-es 
<angelusco> que ya me leyeron la linea anterior, que te pases a kubutu-es pero les digo que no contestand
<pipe> gracias!!
<pipe> xao
<pipe> gracias amigo.. me voy a kubuntu-es
<pipe> chao.. denuevo gracias!
<angelusco> ok
<angelusco> suerte
<angelusco> sonny, i have libxine-dev, libcinelc2 and libxinerama 1 installed
<apokryphos> angelusco: what are you trying to do?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya
<angelusco> to watch videos, movies, etc
<angelusco> i just can ear mp3 =)
<angelusco> listen*
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, DVD's?
<apokryphos> angelusco: are you on i386?
<angelusco> well, that could be great, but for star i want to c videos
<angelusco> apokryphos, yap
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<apokryphos> angelusco: get that, and also install xine-ui
<Allah> xine4ever
<Allah> :>
<Allah> . /usr/lib/win32 put ya c00ki3s there
<apokryphos> Allah: nah.. that link comes with the .deb that'll do everything for you 8)
<Allah> oh
<Allah> okay
<Allah> thats pretty l33t
<Allah> im currently developing kdeapplets
<Allah> my current project ist "Kputt"
<angelusco> omg, let me c, even i don't know how to install some programs from internet
<angelusco> hehehehe
<apokryphos> Allah: oh ok; what does it do?
<Allah> apokryphos: it makes kde kaputt
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: wow, this program really works. thank you very much
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, good! im glad to here that
<musashiden> ok, so that fixes one hard drive
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, now u can fix your stuff
<musashiden> now this other one is giving me a headache
<Chris_Haston> i have setup samba to and i created a user with no password and created a share. But when i try to connect to the share in windows it is asking for a password and it will not let me connect to it. Anyone know how i can make it not ask for a password?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, well at least you got one thing down
<musashiden> the other one was working just fine before i rebooted the computer. now it says "could not enter folder /media/hdd1"
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, maybe its a permissions problem
<musashiden> well i tried to change the permission, even from the terminal windows with root
<musashiden> but it wont work
<musashiden> you think maybe itll get fixed if i reboot the computer?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, if you login as root maybe you can right click that drive go to preferences and chage the permission....be carful in root...u can really do some damage inthere
<musashiden> i tried root
<angelusco> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted <----- it means that i am on breezy ???
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, not in terminal.... login as root
<musashiden> i can access the hard drive just fine with root
<musashiden> hmm
<raphink> yes angelusco 
<musashiden> it says "root logins not allowed"
<angelusco> ok ty
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, be ever so carful in root... you can mess up your stuff if you do the wrong thing in there..!
<txakoli> hola
<txakoli> hello
<musashiden> sonny, dont worry. i know how to mess with root. i been messing with linux for 8 months now
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, u are using kde right?
<musashiden> yah
<Sonny_Wertzik> im not sure but in breezy ...the version i use... root is disabled by default
<angelusco> i am donwloading w32codecs
<angelusco> let me c if i can install it =)
<musashiden> then how can i enable it?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, im not sure about hoary so i dont want to steer u wrong
<apokryphos> why do you want to login as root?
<apokryphos> There shouldn't ever be a need to
<musashiden> to access the harddrive and get my stuff out of there
<txakoli> help! I can't install amule in kubuntu
<musashiden> because no matter what i do, it wont let me in
<apokryphos> musashiden: if you don't like the terminal, then alt+f2 -> kdesu konqueror
<apokryphos> though ideally you want to alter the mount permissions or something for that harddrive
<apokryphos> is it in fstab?
<musashiden> yes
<apokryphos> musashiden: can you paste the respective entry?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, good luck man i got to go...
<musashiden>  /dev/hdd1       /media/hdd1     ntfs    defaults        0       2
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: thank you. and see ya later
<apokryphos> musashiden: you haven't set a umask option
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, np take care
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: thanks for all the help
<musashiden> apokryphos: how do i do that?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, yw
<apokryphos> musashiden: /dev/hda1 /media/hdd1 ntfs umask=0222 0 0
<Chris_Haston> i have setup samba to and i created a user with no password and created a share. But when i try to connect to the share in windows it is asking for a password and it will not let me connect to it. Anyone know how i can make it not ask for a password?
<apokryphos> musashiden: put that entry in
<musashiden>  /dev/hda1 ?
<Drakeson> anyone from canada?
<kkathman> apokryphos:  howdy :)
<apokryphos> musashiden: hdd1, sorry
<apokryphos> kkathman: hey
<kkathman> apokryphos:  got a question...you said that the libqt3c102-mt is obsoleted in Breezy?
<musashiden> apokryphos: do i overwrite the other one?
<apokryphos> it is
<apokryphos> musashiden: yes
<kkathman> apokryphos: OK...but what do you do if you have an app that has that as a dependency?
<apokryphos> kkathman: what application does?
<kkathman> apokryphos: krusader 1.7  newest version
<musashiden> apokryphos: ok, done
<musashiden> now what?
<apokryphos> kkathman: you could just extract the deb and alter the depends
<apokryphos> musashiden: sudo mount -a
<apokryphos> (to remount all relevant things)
<kkathman> apokryphos: after you are finished with musashiden - maybe we can talk about that in --offtopic
<apokryphos> kkathman: link to the .deb?
<kkathman> im in no rush
<kkathman> 1 sec
<apokryphos> kkathman: and it wouldn't be offtopic :P
<musashiden> yay! it works!
<apokryphos> =)
<musashiden> thank you very much apokryphos
<apokryphos> np
<kkathman> apokryphos: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/krusader/krusader_1.60.1-sarge1_i386.deb?download
<apokryphos> ok, thanks
<kkathman> not a prob...thank YOU
<kkathman> apokryphos: ok.. ok...I didnt wanna horn in on your helping someone else while in the process
<apokryphos> kkathman: helping just one person at a time would be a boring process anyway :P
<kkathman> lo
<kkathman> lol
<Chris_Haston> has anyone gotten itunes working under wine? 
<musashiden> um, here is a noob question. whats the delete command for the terminal? like if i wanted to delete a whole folder?
<kkathman> musashiden: rm -rf
<musashiden> thank you kkathman
<kkathman> be careful :)
<musashiden> lol, ill try
<Chris_Haston> i have been trying to get itunes working under wine and it will not finish the installation
<musashiden> hmm, one last problem. when i try to change the permissions of hdd1, it gives me this: "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdd1': Read-only file system"
<kkathman> musashiden: you probably need to use sudo in front of that command
<rhalff_> hi if I just install kde in unbuntu, will that give me the same as kubuntu ?
<musashiden> kkathman: i have, iam logged in to the terminal as root
<kkathman> rhalff_: not really
<kkathman> rhalff_: did you install ubuntu?
<rhalff_> kkathman, yes, running ubuntu now
<musashiden> "Read-only file system"...hmmm...doesnt that sound suspicious?
<kkathman> rhalff_:  all you need to do then, is do  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then go get some coffee and lunch
<musashiden> or unusual? like if it was made to be read only?
<kkathman> musashiden: unusual that it would be read-only yes
<rhalff_> kkathman, ah ok nice :)
<musashiden> well anyways, can you help me out?
<PJeremy> does anyone here use the playlist2html script in amarok?
<kkathman> musashiden: what were you trying to do?
<apokryphos> kkathman: vaguely inconvenient that I don't remember how to alter the control file from the .deb itself, and then put it back together. I'll have to find out
<musashiden> iam trying to change the permission of the hard drive. because it seems the whole hard drive is read only
<kkathman> apokryphos:  no problems
<musashiden> but it wont let me. even when logged in as root
<kkathman> musashiden: hmm someone else had this problem recently
<kkathman> musashiden: and I forget what the solution was
<musashiden> @_@
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: know how to repackage a .deb with an altered control file?
<kkathman> musashiden: Im thinking its an option in your fstab...but not 100% sure
<kkathman> wait one sec...
<kkathman> musashiden: did you install clean or upgrade from a previous version?
<musashiden> nope
<isaac> pipitas: what for?
<kkathman> musashiden: ummm ok how did you install?
<kkathman> those are the only two ways I know :)
<musashiden> lol, never mind kkathman, i got it fixed. nevertheless, thanks for the help
<kkathman> excellent musashiden can you tell us what you did?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, did u get it straightened out?
<musashiden> i was changing the permissions of the wrong harddrive. i was trying to fix hdd1, while the real problem was hdb1
<musashiden> iam such a noob xP
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, did u get it straightened out?
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: yup
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, kool man
<musashiden> yup
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, were u messin with tr wrong drive?
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, were u messin with the wrong drive?
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: yah, but no worries, i got it fixed
<musashiden> with a little help from kkathman of course
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, ahh ya there are alike names for things and stuff..it gets confusing
<musashiden> lol
<apokryphos> kkathman: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/krusader.deb -- lmk if it works; I have no i386 chroot here, so can't test
<apokryphos> kkathman: erm... there's an ubuntu deb on their site
<Sonny_Wertzik> anybody here use the moodin theme engine for splash screens?
<apokryphos> yup
<raphink> yes Sonny_Wertzik I used to use it
<Sonny_Wertzik> raphink, all i get is a small blue box when i test it any ideas?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> you installed it well?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya it installed no prob
<apokryphos> kkathman: also realised that you didn't originally link me to the 1.7 deb :P
<Sonny_Wertzik> raphink, the moodin site is down so i can get no help
<kkathman> apokryphos: really??? I didnt see that?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: sorry I was at the corner shop :) And no, not offhand
<fatejudger> does anyone here know how to mount a samba share?
<fatejudger> in the fstab
<kkathman> apokryphos:  the 1.7 I think was the newest...beta
<apokryphos> thoreauputic: no worries; figured it out
<apokryphos> kkathman: and you linked me to 1.6 =)
<fatejudger> all the tutorials are for shares with passwords
<apokryphos> kkathman: nevermind; the deb on their site for ubuntu should work
<fatejudger> I need to know how to log in as a guest or something
<fatejudger> and I don't know what that option is
<Sonny_Wertzik> raphink, is there a GUI for moodin or do i just edit the .rc file?
<fatejudger> damn, nobody knows?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: were did you get moodin?
<kkathman> apokryphos: is that the source or a deb?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: the link is down
<raphink> I didn't have to set anything for moodin Sonny_Wertzik 
<raphink> just installed it and it worked
<apokryphos> kkathman: where?
<raphink> and then used kcontrol to set the splash
<raphink> that's it
<Sonny_Wertzik> raphink, ahhh ok
<kkathman> apokryphos:  that ubuntu dev...thats a full.. not source?
<apokryphos> kkathman: it would be nicer if they gave the deb src too, but they don't :P
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, ya i know the site is down hehe umm i think i dl'ed it a few days before it went down
<apokryphos> kkathman: http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/krusader/krusader_1.70.0-beta2-0ubuntu0_i386.deb
<kkathman> nm I see it now
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: do you have the deb or source?
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, both
<kkathman> sorry about all that apokryphos 
<kkathman> I just didnt scan further down the page
<apokryphos> kkathman: no problem -- I had forgotten how to quickly repackage a .deb anyhow, so good stuff
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: would you mind uploading it to yousendit or something like that?
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, to you?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: yeah
<nikitis> I have a media button problem
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: just upload it to yoursendit or something and msg me the link
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: if it isn't too much trouble
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, sure ...what machine u got .... want i586.deb?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: sure, the .deb works
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, 1 sec
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: k, thanks
<fatejudger> does anyone know what's up with hoary-extras?
<nikitis> Is there a way to link the Master and Master Mono indicators together in kmix?
<nikitis> for Sound
<fatejudger> nikitis: why do you need mono?
<PJeremy> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nikitis> My Laptop uses it in conjunction with the Master volume, and it sounds 1000 times better when they are both on
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: isn't that an rpm?
<nikitis> When master volume is on, and mono is off, it sounds terrible
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger,  ya but u can alien it
<fatejudger> true
<fatejudger> well that didn't work too well
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, ??
<fatejudger> it didn't send
<fatejudger> www.yousendit.com
<fatejudger> use that
<nikitis> So do you know of a way to link the two together so that if I lower the master volume, the mono lowers as well?
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, ive never tried to send a file b4
<fatejudger> nikitis: why don't you just crank up the mono
<fatejudger> nikitis: and then control the volume using the master?
<nikitis> because when I hit mute with my keyboard
<nikitis> the mono doesn't close
<nikitis> and it's still loud
<nikitis> or volume down
<nikitis> with my keyboard
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: you'd have to forward some ports to get DCC working
<_noah> I'm going to upgrade my Kubuntu 5.04 install to 5.10.  Is it better to do it in the console instead of having KDE started?
<nikitis> the master goes down and then mono is still on
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: just use www.yousendit.com
<nikitis> they need to be linked
<Sgep> Why isn't uclient a part of (k)ubuntu?
<fatejudger> _noah: it really doesn't matter
<Sgep> There's a package for it in debian
<fatejudger> _noah: everything is loaded into memory anyway
<musashiden> yet another problem shows up
<_noah> So, if I do it in the terminal, I shouldn't have any problems?
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, iok whats ur email address?
<nikitis> So anyway to link them?
<nikitis> or make it so that when I hit my Keyboard button it does both?
<nikitis> Like assign a keyboard button to do two things
<musashiden> if i try to erase a folder from the hard drive i just formatted, i get this error: "Creating folders is not supported with protocol trash"
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: did you get my PM?
<nikitis> Is there a way to assign one keyboard button to do two task?
<fatejudger> nikitis: possibly, that seems a little weird though
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, ya its on its way
<nikitis> How  would I do it?  I have the keycode
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: thanks
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, np
<musashiden> can anyone help me out for a quick minute?
<upyuro> maybe assigning it to a script file that executes those 2 tasks?
<nikitis> Well not really, If I could assign the volume down button to turn down both master and mono
<nikitis> my problem would be solved
<upyuro> ah no idea then
<nikitis> fatejudger, Basically, the master mono is for the subwoofer, and my laptop has a "mini-subwoofer"  Without it, the sound quality is terrible
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, i cant get moodin to work ... if you do can u let me know
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: sure
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, thx.... it says 1 to 5 min till it sends
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, thx.... ummm make that 5 to 10min till it sends...its 2.1 mb
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, ok its there
<musashiden>  Sonny_Wertzik: can you help me out real quick?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: ok, thanks
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, sure
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, if i can
<musashiden> Sonny_Wertzik: if i try to erase a folder from the hard drive i just formatted, i get this error: "Creating folders is not supported with protocol trash"
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, hmmm
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, i missed what u did to fix ur stuff...what filesystem did u use?
<musashiden> ext3
<musashiden> i used that program you have me, from gnome
<musashiden> to format it
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, ya.....have you rebooted yet?
<musashiden> erm, not really
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, im not sure u would even have to but i my knowledge is limited there
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, it couldnt hurt....eh um... 
<musashiden> ill give it a try. thanks anyways
<Sonny_Wertzik> musashiden, ok
<beto> hello there
<beto> someone can help me?
<kkathman> whats up beto :)
<raphink> hi beta
<raphink> beto
<raphink> sorry
<kkathman> lol
<beto> :)
<beto> I have a network issue
<raphink> what is it?
* kkathman switches the a an o keys on raphink keyboard
<beto> I connect to inet, but after a while (ten mins) it falls down
<beto> I've checked the temperature and it's ok
<raphink> what falls down?
<beto> the connection
<raphink> the network or the comp?
<kkathman> beto: the whole system goes down or just the net?
<raphink> then it's not a temp issue
<beto> I loose the link
<beto> Just the net kk
<raphink> can you still ping ?
<raphink> like google or so
<beto> Nup, I can't
<raphink> like all of a sudden you get no network 
<beto> I recieve inet from another computer with a bandwidth limiter
<beto> yep
<raphink> dhcp ?
<beto> yep
<raphink> hmm
<beto> I've tried to make it manually but I get the same result
<raphink> can you still ping the other comp?
<kkathman> sounds like the other computer is closing the connection
<raphink> yes kkathman I think so too
<beto> I've used the same conection with Win98 and it never felt...
<raphink> it doesn't seem to be coming from your comp beto 
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well you said there's a bandwidth limiter
<marvinalone> beto, it sounds like your dhcp lease is not being renewed
<beto> aha
<marvinalone> do you have dhcpcd running?
<beto> I don't know
<beto> How I look that?
<raphink> beto 
<raphink> ps x | grep dhcp
<raphink> or 
<marvinalone> run "ps ax" and look for dhcp
<raphink> sudo ps x | grep dhcp
<beto> nup
<beto> nothing is there
<raphink> hmm marvinalone I have dhcp too and I have no dhcpd running
<raphink> as a client
<beto> You mean that I have to be running a daemon for dhcp or something???
<raphink> I don't think so
<marvinalone> i have to admit, i dont know the dhcp specifics on ubuntu, my address is static
<beto> It's pretty weird
<marvinalone> but dhcp gives you an ip on a lease
<beto> and you know what?
<raphink> oh right
<marvinalone> and the lease has to be renewed
<raphink> sorry marvinalone stupid me I switched to static ;)
<raphink> hehe
<beto> I have been connected for 15' and it doesn't crash...
<marvinalone> usually, the daemon that does that is dhcpcd
<beto> and how I start it?
<marvinalone> leases can be of varying length, but it is unusual for the connection to be up for 10 minutes one time, and 20 minutes another time
<raphink> beto: you can try dhclient
<raphink> to renew your lease
<beto> Ok
<raphink> when you lose the connection
<beto> let's see
<raphink> you might have to run it as root
<beto> It says this:
<beto> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<beto> can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases: Permission denied
<beto> Can't create /var/run/dhclient.pid: Permission denied
<raphink> yes
<beto> drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<raphink> run it as root
<raphink> sudo dhclient
<beto> beto@betox:~$ dhclient
<beto> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.2
<beto> Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.
<beto> All rights reserved.
<beto> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<beto> ok
<raphink> and please don't paste more than 3 linutes in here
<beto> Ok I'm sorry
<beto> new at IRC too :P
<beto> It seems that it got started
<raphink> when you want to paste long texts, use the pastebine
<raphink> pastebin
<beto> Now what I have to do?
<marvinalone> wait and see if it works?
<beto> jajaj
<raphink> ping 
<raphink> whatever server you want
<beto> Ok thanks a lot goys
<beto> If I can still chatting with you it's working ;)
<kkathman> yah
<raphink> hahahaha
<raphink> LOOOOOOOOOOL
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> taht should be put on bash
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> i'ts a funny one 
<fatejudger> for some reason I can't get alien to run after apt-get(ing) it
<raphink> what do you mean fatejudger ?
<fatejudger> it just won't run
<fatejudger> it doesn't show up in the KMenu
<raphink> sure
<raphink> alien is not a gui program
<raphink> so there's no reason to find it in the kmenu
<fatejudger> it isn't?
<raphink> if all progs were in the kmenu
<raphink> the kmenu wouldn't fit on your screen 
<raphink> no it isen't
<raphink> alien is a console app
<raphink> app
<PJeremy> the kmenu is already bloated in the default imho..
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: alien is used like this  :  alien  package.rpm    (makes a .deb)
<fatejudger> ok thanks
<thoreauputic> then you install the .deb
<fatejudger> that worked
<fatejudger> I just thought that it was a GUI program
<thoreauputic> nope
<thoreauputic> :)
<fatejudger> I could have sworn it was when I was running Hoary
<fatejudger> maybe I confused it with Ark or something
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: I've been using it for years - never seen a GUI for it
<eriksti> if I install Eclipse using apt-get/Adept, what'll be the install directory?
<thoreauputic> eriksti: you can see all the files it installs with   dpkg -L eclipse
<thoreauputic> or whatever the package name is
<thoreauputic> dpkg -L eclipse | grep bin would show the binaries I guess (never installed eclipse )
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: somebody should make QT based GUI for it
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: if I have time I might do that
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: well, alien should be an absolute last resort, you know ;)
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: true
<eriksti> thoreauputic:  I'm not looking for bin though.. I wanna unzip a thing which will let me use eclipse to develop php in the right directory, and I find it both in usr/share/eclipse and /usr/local/share/eclipse
<fatejudger> thoreauputic: this package I just installed using alien isn't working out too well
<thoreauputic> fatejudger: that's often the case with aliened rpm etc
<eriksti> thoreauputic:  plugins and features directories exist in both locations, that's why I'm confused
<thoreauputic> eriksti: I see - well I'm not much help as I'm not familiar with eclipse - i assume there's a #eclipse or similar on freenode
<eriksti> ok thanks
<fatejudger> somebody needs to host the moodin .deb package
<IRCMonkey23> how do you change the fonts for applications like firefox? they're gtk i presume
<kkathman> IRCMonkey23: in Firefox..Preferences
<IRCMonkey23> kkathman: i think those are just for displaying websites. i meant the application itself....
<kkathman> IRCMonkey23: usually these are set by each application
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> IRCMonkey23: typically, any fonts in the application are application based
<kkathman> Things on the desktop are set via system settings
<IRCMonkey23> i see
<davedorm> kkathman:  i got the admin stuff working, thanks for the advice
<davedorm> kkathman:  and now it sees my USB key drive
<kkathman> great
<davedorm> yeah, once I installed a few packages it's fine... where do I get codecs for Kaffeine?
<davedorm> need to play .MOV and .AVI
<leppards1> hi i had a question regarding the display on my ubuntu installation.
<ljl> from the breezy-extras-staging repository, i think
<davedorm> what's the name of the packages?
<ljl> w32codecs
<PJeremy> w32codecs
<ljl> or something like that
<davedorm> ljl:  thanks
<davedorm> hmm
<davedorm> how do I get that repo
<davedorm> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<davedorm> ah, a bot
<davedorm> lol
<davedorm> how do I get that repository in Adept?
<LjL> i'm not sure where it is right now... i found it looking for breezy-extras-staging on google
<davedorm> ok, I am new to Adept
<davedorm> it's frustrating because I am not a n00b, but new to Kubuntu
<fatejudger> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is How to add repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<LjL> i don't use adept
<LjL> you can do this, download http://backports.ubuntu.clemsonlinux.org/dists/breezy-extras-staging/restricted/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050412+breezy0.0.1_all.deb
<LjL> and then do "dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412+breezy0.0.1_all.deb"
<davedorm> kk
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi guys
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is there a way to reduce the size of the characters in the terminal outside of kde?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> not the emulated terminal, the one that i access by ctrl-alt-f1 and so on..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> mie is too big!!
<fatejudger> LjL: I don't think that package is valid
<fatejudger> LjL: it's only 10k
<davedorm> well that did not work too well
<Spudchat> tux magazine has a great article this month about installing w32codecs and the libraries needed to play most dvds
<Spudchat> i used it and it works fine for me
<davedorm> I installed the codecs but it still won't play a Quicktime
#kubuntu 2005-11-12
<davedorm> and it hangs on the AVI
<davedorm> grrrr
<Spudchat> i use the xine engine for avis
<davedorm> yeah, I am not used to Kaffeine
<PJeremy> davedorm: then use what you're used to ;)
<davedorm> I like KDE and all but I don't like Kaffeine, Konversation, Kopete
<davedorm> Amorok
* davedorm shudders
<PJeremy> you don't have to use them..
<davedorm> yeah, the install is less than 24 hours old, I am just trying them all out
<davedorm> it finally started the AVI but it's just a blue screen
<PJeremy> amarok is pretty good, so is konversation, don't like kaffeine and kopete either..
<davedorm> that's my hardware's fault.... there is a way around that
<davedorm> I had the same problem in Xine
<leppards1> davedorm: i also have the same problem.. the avi plays, i can hear the sound... but a blue screen 
<davedorm> yeah, my laptop is old... it's related to low video memory
<leppards1> however.. when  i vnc'ed into the machine and the avi is visible on the vnc window 
<davedorm> and another thing... 
<davedorm> lol
<davedorm> my clock is on UTC
<davedorm> not sure why
<PJeremy> maybe you didn't set it properly during the installation?
<seezer> davedorm: ls -l /etc/localtime
<davedorm> could be
<davedorm> not there
<Hobbsee> davedorm: your clock is on UTC, and you want it set at local time?
<davedorm> yeah
<Hobbsee> *nods* - give me a sec
<seezer> davedorm: whicht is?
<seezer> -t
<davedorm> Hobbsee:  I set it to Eastern with the clock as a temp measure
<Hobbsee> davedorm: http://www.mepis.org/node/7678 - 3rd post from the bottom
<Hobbsee> i've sent that to a couple of people, and it's worked for them
<davedorm> mepis? lol
<Hobbsee> *shrugs* yeah
<dennis_p> unix uses UTC + location windows uses local time
<Hobbsee> i think it's a kde thing, and mepis and kubuntu run kde, so...
<egats> having trouble getting my wifi working. anyone familiar with configuring network settings in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> davedorm: use sudo -s -H instead of using instead of setting the root password
<egats> anyone?
<davedorm> Hobbsee:  it did not work
<Hobbsee> davedorm: darn
<davedorm> yah... I guess I could just set it to EST in my BIOS
<davedorm> I'll be back
<egats> so no one in here is wireless?
<Hobbsee> egats: sorry, i dont have a wireless card
<rafael> alguem ja instalou o mysql?
<egats> all i want to do is enable it
<egats> but when i click enable, it immediately disables itself again
<rafael> brazil?
<fatejudger> I am having the hardest time playing media with gstreamer
<fatejudger> mpg files don't work
<fatejudger> neither to divx files
<fatejudger> wmv videos don't work either
<fatejudger> what packages do I need to fix this?
<PJeremy> w32codecs
<fatejudger> I tried getting that package
<fatejudger> but it was only 10k
<PJeremy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<fatejudger> thanks
<PJeremy> you're welcome
<rafael> somebody already installed mysql?
<rafael> please
<rafael> somebody already installed mysql?
<Hobbsee> rafael: try in #mysql
<Hobbsee> if no one answers here
<egats> is there a better channel for my question?
<egats> i've already asked here, and in #kde
<redwards> hello all can someone answer a question for me? what is the best program for creating icons?
<crimsun> redwards: the Gimp
<crimsun> just my $0.02, of course
<PJeremy> egats: try #ubuntu
<dennis_p> rafael: mysql on ubuntu also mentioned in http://www.abarbaccia.com/ 
<redwards> cool thanks crimsun
<fatejudger> don't I need to get a gstreamer package along with the w32codecs?
<PJeremy> crimsun: which is more powerful, krita or gimp?
<fatejudger> PJeremy: the gimp
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: you could do, then make sure you register the gstreamer
<dennis_p> depends on which version :-)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: ?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that sentence didn't make much sense
<Hobbsee> sorry...
<Hobbsee> if you do get some of the plugins, make sure you put a "gst-register-0.8" at the end, and then they'll start to work
<bimberi> fatejudger: have a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (under Codecs)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: is there a way to unregister plugins?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: um...run the register command again after you've removed them?  not sure why you'd want to
<kairu0> wow konqueror isnt slow anymore
<dennis_p> kairu0: since when/
<kairu0> dennis_p, lol. it used to take about 5 seconds to resolve dns here
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well ffmpeg isn't working
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I don't know which plugins to get
<kairu0> ahhh i forgot. i dont use konqueror because i cant type spanish accents in qt apps. back to firefox :)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I thought there was one that read the "w32codecs" package
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#sect-music-and-movies
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: see if that helps you a little
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: doesn't work
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: kaffeine will just randomly close
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I even tried running it in the console and watching the output
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but no errors occur
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: not sure if this will make any difference, but you can run it with a different engine
<fatejudger> yeah, I know I can use xine
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but that kind of defeats the purpose
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the weird thing is that I have it working fine on other Kubuntu computers
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: this could be a KDE 3.5 beta Kaffeine problem
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: do you have KDE 3.5 beta?
<Hobbsee> beta 1, yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I have beta 2
<Hobbsee> check on the wiki as to whether it's a known problem
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it isn't
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but that doesn't mean it isn't a Beta 2 problem
<Hobbsee> true
<fatejudger> maybe I could get someone else in here to check to see if their Beta 2 Kaffeine works fine
<fatejudger> if it is a Beta 2 problem, I should be able to downgrade kaffeine and have it work fine again
<troth> im trying to burn a cd for the first time with K3b, it gives this error Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format: what am i missing?
<troth> the unsupported format is an mp3
<bimberi> troth: try installing the k3b-mp3 package
<troth> k ill look for that now
<PJeremy> troth: starting with breezy, k3b comes without mp3 support by default afaik
<troth> i see, i am on breezy
<bimberi> PJeremy: yes indeed :) - as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<PJeremy> bimberi: thought i had read it somewhere :)
<bimberi> :)
<nexu> ok how do i change the order of my sound device loading in kubuntu ?
<troth> restricted, right like java and that, i see
<nexu> with alsa
<PJeremy> http://pastebin.com/420011 << transcode error, any help appreciated
<Flixor> yo nexu join kubuntu-nl that is in your own languages 
<nexu> i dont want to speak in my own language, i want solution
<nexu> and english is fine for me
<troth> bimberi: that was it, thx
<Flixor> he he he always a stuburn little man 
<bimberi> troth: yw :)
<Flixor> but nexu its me werner 
<nexu> Flixor: and beside, dutch is not my own language just because i'm from the .nl hostname
<Flixor> lol 
<nexu> ow, whats up with this name than Flixor ?
<Flixor> this is my new irc name 
<nexu> ow
<Flixor> anyway how are  you doing 
<nexu> anyway, i'm pissed ashell, i cant unload the modules cuz it say device is busy but lsof tells me they are not busy
<nexu> and changing the files in /etc to change the loading order of the snd_* devices doesnt work either
<Flixor> ehm well i thought you where a gentoo user nexu what happend 
<nexu> so i'm pissed and looking for a solutio
<nexu> i was reinstalling my box and just put on kubuntu for temporary
<Flixor> so  you are going back to gentoo as soon as possible i guess 
<nexu> and i got 3 snd devices in my box, onboard, video-in card, and sblive...and i dont want to disable any of them, just change the order
<nexu> no, i want to have sound asap
<nexu> i feel like working in windows again
<nexu> all the shit hidden underneath a pile of source code
<nexu> i fucking hate debian alsa-scripts
<nalioth> nexu: we all understand vulgar terms, and need no further education
<nexu> nalioth: lol
<nexu> nalioth: :)
<nexu> guess this place doesnt know the answer i'm seeking for anyway ..
<Flixor> well nexu why dont you ask laclasse 
<Flixor> he is the debian expert 
<Flixor> btw nexu mail me your phone number 
<nexu> he is gonna gimme the 101 steps to fix something simple again
<Flixor> yeah that is always the case with him lol 
<nexu> to fix sound problems, he is gonna tell me to apt-get upgrade first
* kairu0 considers uping to kde 3.5b2
<Hobbsee> kairu0: prepared for some bugs?
<PJeremy> http://pastebin.com/420011 << transcode error, any help appreciated
* nexu considers wiping kubuntu off the hdd's
<Flixor> nexu, did you already send me an email 
<kairu0> Hobbsee, have you experienced them?
<nexu> no
<Flixor> do it now before i go to bed 
<nexu> Flixor: i cant do shit without music
<nexu> Flixor: and right now, i 'm not even getting static on my speakers
<Hobbsee> kairu0: some of them, yeah
<Flixor> well disable the other two and send me your number 
<nalioth> nexu: please watch your language, there are ladies present
<PJeremy> there are?
<kairu0> Hobbsee, artsd?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> kairu0: yeah, had that one, it's a nuisance
<Hobbsee> PJeremy: yes, you're talking to one
<PJeremy> i thought you were some sort of hobbit. ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no hobbit
<nexu> nalioth: blaming it on a ladies is weak, just say that you dont like cussing around, no need to say the ladies wants that..
<Hobbsee> well, i dont like swearing, and i'm a lady - will that do?
<nalioth> nexu: it is impolite to use vulgarities in open society
<Hobbsee> that too
<nexu> nalioth: that sounds like a communism, i though the open society was the ability to speak whats on your mind
<PJeremy> nexu: do you even know what communism is?
<nexu> PJeremy: yes i lived in one thank you
<nalioth> nexu: yes, you can speak your mind, but do it in a polite fashion please
<PJeremy> nexu: which?
<nexu> nalioth: yes i can do that, but no need to give an excuse with it
<PJeremy> nexu: where did you live?
<nexu> would be more helpfull if you people stop make how to talk here more important than providing a little bit of help in the topic i was seeking help for
<nexu> which is ... alsa ... kubuntu
<nalioth> nexu: but how to talk is just as important as your question. if someone sees you speaking in a manner they dont like, they may not answer you
<Delvien> Anyone know why my system has been upgraded to i686 and does that help at all or is it a hinder on my pc ?
<nalioth> Delvien: do you have over 768mb ram?
<nexu> nalioth: hows that statement is gonna help me with my problem? i already stopped talking 'vulgarities' , but you still have to keep pushing on enforcing your nettique policy toward me ... that actually make me even more pissed off
<Noah0504> I'm updating my source.list so I can upgrade to Breezy.  The first line is: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted   Do I need to do anything with this line?
<Hobbsee> Noah0504: stick a # in front of it
<Noah0504> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> so that it wont try and read from the hoary cd
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Delvien> nalioth nope i have 512
<PJeremy> why keep the line at all, just delete it
<nalioth> Delvien: then you've neither gained nor lost anything
<Delvien> nalioth sorry didnt see your reply , im in windows right now
<Noah0504> Hopefully I'll see you from 5.10.
<Noah0504> haha
<Hobbsee> :) hopefully
<Delvien> nalioth whats the difference then?
<Delvien> than*
<crimsun> nexu: the solution is simple. Ubuntu 5.10 provides a set-default-soundcard script. Essentially what you need to do is modify ~/.asoundrc to contain the line "defaults.pcm.card X" where X is the card # (begins at 0)
<nexu> Flixor: btw, i dont use my phone atm
<nalioth> 686 addresses over 768mb ram mostly
<Delvien> nalioth o
<nexu> crimsun: already did that
<PJeremy> Delvien: then was correct ;) not than..
<nexu> crimsun: still not working
<crimsun> nexu: did you restart each ALSA app?
<Delvien> nalioth KDE has super memory leakageproblems
<nexu> crimsun: how about i restarted the entire box ?
<Delvien> pJeremy ah, i been cleaning so sniffing bleach all day :)  hehe
<nexu> crimsun: and no, that didnt helped
<crimsun> nexu: moreover, messing with /etc/modules is bound to cause problems
<nexu> crimsun: nothing is muted
<Delvien> mIRC sucks, god
<crimsun> nexu: are you using ALSA directly or through arts?
<nexu> crimsun: i dont want to brag, but i'm not completely moron on that. i used to use Lfs , but i just dont know how to work out with alsa-base that comes with kunbutu
<nexu> crimsun: directly and arts both doesnt gimme sound
<crimsun> nexu: don't mess with our scripts; you'll end up in a murkier mess
<nexu> crimsun: infact, non of the devices has sound
<crimsun> nexu: cat /proc/asound/cards
<nexu> crimsun: 0 [CMI8738MC6 ] : CMI8738-MC6 - C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (model 55) at 0xd800, irq 10 1 [Bt878 ] : Bt87x - Brooktree Bt878 Brooktree Bt878 at 0xd6800000, irq 11 2 [Live ] : EMU10K1 - Sound Blaster Live! Sound Blaster Live! (rev.10) at 0xd400, irq 10
<crimsun> nexu: do you intend to switch the default card constantly?
<nexu> crimsun: putting on default on hw:2,0 doesnt work either
<nexu> crimsun: well no, i want it to like i had before, 1) i can determine myself the order of the deviceloading 
<nexu> 2) sound coming out any of them
<crimsun> nexu: defaults.pcm.card 2  should suffice
<nexu> alreayd did that dude, but thanx
<nexu> no it doesnt help
<crimsun> nexu: assuming you've stopped/killed arts, what's the output from amixer -c2 ?
<nexu> tho it seems to be active if i uses mplayer on that device
<crimsun> (use kubuntu.pastebin)
<nexu> http://pastebin.com/420053
<crimsun> nexu: surprise, PCM is muted.
<crimsun> amixer -c2 sset 'PCM' on
<crimsun> moreover, the output jack is muted.
<crimsun> amixer -c2 sset 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<nexu> crimsun: no
<nexu> crimsun: i did that no so long ago
<nexu> crimsun: i forgot to switch it on again
<nexu> crimsun: sorry i didnt switch it on before pastebin
<crimsun> after you've unmuted both those switches, tell me if aplay foo.wav works.
<PJeremy> http://pastebin.com/420011 << could someone help me with transcode?
<nexu> crimsun: but do you know how to change the order of the device loading in ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<nexu> crimsun: i think i'll be able to get it working once i get it like before in all the other distro i worked with
<crimsun> nexu: that depends where you want to determine the order.
<nexu> crimsun: the order of whats shows up in /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> nexu: you can do it at hotplug- (boot)time via /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base by using negative index masks
<Delvien> Does anyone know why my apps dont sleep when not in use ? they take up alot of VM when i top after about 30 mins of idle, its still using ALOT of memory
<nexu> crimsun: explain negative index masks pls
<crimsun> nexu: Or, once you've loaded them, you can change the default card by using ~/.asoundrc and restarting the ALSA app(s)
<Blissex> Delvien: thats fine.
<nexu> crimsun: i have edited that file before
<crimsun> nexu: negative index masks are negative integers passed as the index parameter to modprobe
<nexu> crimsun: but what i changed didnt helped
<nexu> crimsun: any example lines?
<crimsun> nexu: e.g., sudo modprobe snd-cmipci index=-2
<Delvien> Blissex it worries me because in Gnome it wasnt using this much , and ive noticed my ram ( laptop ) is running hot
<crimsun> nexu: prevents the cmi card from being card 0
<nexu> crimsun: ah yes i have seen something similiar
<Delvien> Blissex and my CPU runs hot too , its crazy
<nexu> crimsun: ah yes thanks . thats what i 've been looking for
<nexu> crimsun: <3 
<nexu> :D
<crimsun> nexu: the disadvantage of using negative index masks is that it requires unloading and reloading the drivers to take effect
<nexu> crimsun: thats no problem , i prefere this solution 
<crimsun> nexu: o
<crimsun> k
<Delvien> Blissex CPU in XP = 28 C, Linux Kubuntu = 40 C running Firefox and playing music on both
<Blissex> Delvien: laptops often just run hit, and that fine.
<Delvien> Blissex nah my laptops cpu never goes over 42 C in windows , Even when playing Battlefield 2
<Hobbsee> Delvien: low temperature for your laptop there!
<Blissex> Delvien: in any case look at something called 'laptop-mode' and various power saving advices at http://WWW.TuxMobil.com/
<Delvien> Hobbsee yeah but i can only get it in Windows
<Hobbsee> Delvien: mine boots at 45 C usually sits between 50 and 65 with normal running
<Delvien> hobbsee 65!!! 
<kairu0> my cpu's temp is a mystery to me
<Hobbsee> what do you mean you can only get it in windows?
<Delvien> hobbsee thats kinda dangerous
<Hobbsee> ksensors exists
<Hobbsee> toshiba satellites are known to overheat a bit...
<Delvien> Hobbsee no no , i can read the temps in linux, but i can only get it that low under windows, Thats with the fan on LOW... 
<Hobbsee> it'll hit upwards of 70 when running a graphics intensive game...
<Hobbsee> ah right, yep
<Delvien> Hobbsee 65 is to the point of reducing life of a CPU
<Hobbsee> really?  ouch
<Delvien> hobbsee i beleive 75-85 is close to death
<Hobbsee> this laptop has always run that hot
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<PJeremy> Delvien: well. i've had a amd1333mhz fsb233 at 89 ;)
<Delvien> Hobbsee ever think about applying Arctic Silver 5?
<Hobbsee> PJeremy: wow lol
<Hobbsee> arctic silver 5?  wonder what that is
<Delvien> Pjeremy laptop ? 
<PJeremy> Delvien: of course it died shortly after...
<PJeremy> Delvien: no
<Delvien> Hobbsee CPU / HEatsink heat transfer adhesive\
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<nexu> crimsun: the reason i prefere the change the card device order is some of the linuxgames i run always grab hw=0,0
<Delvien> Pjeremy aye desktops are a bit different
<PJeremy> i've had two amd 1333mhz fsb 233 fry...
<crimsun> nexu: sure
<nexu> crimsun: it works good now, thx
* Hobbsee suddenly has an idea of why her hard drive occasionally grinds a bit
<PJeremy> crimsun: do you know transcode?
<Delvien> Hobbsee best out there., And this is not uncommon , but the manufacturer of the Toshiba might of missed the adhesive heat transfer step, Ive seen it before where the heat sink is just sitting on top of the CPU, and it was on a Toshiba Qosimo g25 
<Hobbsee> right
<crimsun> nexu: np
<crimsun> PJeremy: I've done some maintainership work on it, otherwise no.
<Knowerrors> anybody know of good superkaramba kde addons that let you have multiple desktop kicker like bars... one for time and montoring applets, one for open programs, and one for menu/program launch icons?
<PJeremy> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/420011 with the transcode from the repos..
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: not sure if you'd have to use superkaramba for it, you may be able to add extra panels and go from there
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: there's quite a few programs for launchers etc; you might want to check out some of the docks available for kde
<crimsun> PJeremy: packaging error, file a bug in malone please, and I'll look at it
<Flixor> nexu are  you on nl.chatjunkies.org 
<crimsun> (http://launchpad.net/malone)
<nmorse> Is there a wiki somewhere on getting lilo working on Kubuntu?
<davedorm> hmm
<davedorm> now I have another issue
<davedorm> cannot play video/AVI/MPG/MOV I just get a blue screen and audio
<nmorse> Installed w32codecs?
<davedorm> yes
<nmorse> What video player?
<davedorm> it has to do with my video driver, I had this problem b4 under Mepis
<davedorm> Kaffeine
<nmorse> Ok
<davedorm> I just don't recall how I fixed it... ran Xine with a switch
<nmorse> Install kaffeine-xine or the gstreamer packages for the various video formats
<nmorse> Then switch Kaffeine's engine to Kaffeine instead of Kaffeine-Gstreamer
<davedorm> I'll try that
<PJeremy> crimsun: what should i choose as title for the bug? and should i just copy the output from pastebin into the bug report?
<davedorm> installing kaffeine-xine right now
<davedorm> well crap... 
<davedorm> how do I change the engine?
<nmorse> It's in one of the top menus.
<nmorse> It's not in settings.
<Hobbsee> settings, player engines
<Hobbsee> pick the one you want
<nmorse> Ok, it is in settings
<nmorse> That's what I get for being in Knoppix at the moment
<crimsun> PJeremy: yes, copy the pastebin content. Title should be the specific error regarding dts
<PJeremy> dts?
<PJeremy> eh of course
<PJeremy> crimsun:  so pretty much title== the line with dts_init ?
<nmorse> Great, now I can't even get GRUB to reinstall
<crimsun> PJeremy: yep, just trim it to the relevant issue
<Hobbsee> nmorse: any error messages?  past them to pastebin
<PJeremy> heh first bugreport :)
<Hobbsee> PJeremy: nice, congratulations
<nmorse> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/420092
<nmorse> davedorm, did that fix the problem?
<Hobbsee> nmorse: preface it with "sudo" and try again
<nmorse> I'm root right now
<Hobbsee> mm ok then
<nmorse> I'm chroot'ed in from a Knoppix cd because GRUB won't work
<Hobbsee> tried reinstalling grub from the (k)ubuntu cd?
<nmorse> The install cd's use the new debian-installer which makes such a thing a pain
<nmorse> With an old Debian Woody CD, this would take no time at all
<Hobbsee> installer doesnt seem to take that long here
<Hobbsee> !reinstallgrub
<ubotu> rumour has it, reinstallgrub is to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<nalioth> !recovergrub
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, recovergrub is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<PJeremy> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<icewt> are there any good Java-IDEs for KDE?
<nalioth> icewt: eclipse is not a good java-ide?
<PJeremy> Hobbsee: albeit i'd rather not have to do it ;)
<icewt> nalioth: i haven't tried any ide yet
<Hobbsee> hehe true...but you'd like a fix for it
<PJeremy> Hobbsee: most certainly :)
<nalioth> icewt: "eclipse" is "the" java ide
<nmorse> I'm going to try some more crap with the Ubuntu LiveCD's then
<PJeremy> how long does a bugfix usually take?
<icewt> nalioth: hmm.. and it's also written in java. i guess that means it's quite heavy?
<crimsun> PJeremy: it will only be fixed in Dapper
<PJeremy> crimsun: okay, so i should compile transcode myself then i assume?
<nalioth> icewt: isn't all java?
<crimsun> PJeremy: yes. apt-get build-dep transcode && apt-get -b source transcode
<icewt> nalioth: err.. what do you mean? i guess there are some ides for java programming out there that are not written in java
<davedorm> ok
<davedorm> that sorta worked
<nalioth> icewt: i have no idea about them. you have kdevelop for KDE
<davedorm> still cannot see quicktime video
<nalioth> davedorm: install libquicktime0
<davedorm> ohhh
<davedorm> ok
<davedorm> I found libquicktime1
<davedorm> is that the same?
<nalioth> davedorm: yes
<davedorm> kk
<PJeremy> icewt: there are many java ides written in c or c++, jcreator for example
<icewt> i'm looking for something fairly simple and light for now
<nalioth> icewt: kate
<PJeremy> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/420114 uhm what am i supposed to do now?
<PJeremy> icewt: nedit
<icewt> nalioth: can i do anything else than write the code with kate? i mean, is it more than just a text editor when it comes to java?
<crimsun> PJeremy: install fakeroot, then use fakeroot apt-get -b source transcode
<nalioth> icewt: nedit has syntax highlighting, iirc, also quanta, bluefish and screem. perhaps nvu may have some functionality
<icewt> hmm.. well, at least kate has a terminal emulator. i guess it might be enough for now. just going to do some simple programs.
<icewt> thank you
<nalioth> icewt: you have many options
<icewt> so it seems ;)
<PJeremy> icewt: in windows i used jcreator, pretty good one, eclipse is the best for linux (and windows), but nedit/kate/nano/etc are good enough for coding :)
<PJeremy> in my opinion..
<Knowerrors> Hey all, is a firewall program needed or is iptables fine the way it is as kubuntu installs?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: by default, no 'firewall' is needed
<apokryphos> !firewall
<ubotu> it has been said that firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<PJeremy> crimsun: it's done compiling but i still get the same error
<Knowerrors> thats what I though, just hoping the default config is leaving me secure... testing on sygate site right now
<crimsun> PJeremy: then you'll need to wait til it's fixed
<PJeremy> crimsun: crap... can i do the exact same with mencoder as i wanted to do with transcode?
<crimsun> PJeremy: probably, but it's probably more difficult
<nalioth> more diffecult
<crimsun> PJeremy: again, I don't use either on a regular basis at all
<PJeremy> crimsun: neither do i, i just copied that line from a howto
<davedorm> allrighty then
<PJeremy> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709 <<this howto
<davedorm> it works
<davedorm> thanks for the help with all these little hangups
<crimsun> PJeremy: I'll try to look at it this coming week
<crimsun> PJeremy: what's the malone bug #?
<PJeremy> crimsun: 3964
<PJeremy> thanks crimsun :)
<crimsun> actually I'll go ahead and upload the fix now
<crimsun> it'll be in Dapper
<PJeremy> crimsun: so it'll be in backports as well?
<crimsun> PJeremy: presumably, though I don't have anything to do with backports
<nalioth> PJeremy: one can only hope
<PJeremy> nalioth: indeed.
<PJeremy> crimsun: thank you very much for your help :)
<crimsun> PJeremy: np.
<Knowerrors> anybody have good link for properly configuring ssh?
<dutch> evening crimsun, have a gud weekend ?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: configuring it for what?
<Knowerrors> so its properly secure from hacking...
<nalioth> Knowerrors: um. it only works for your user/pass what else do you want?
<Knowerrors> I did a scan at sygate website, and the port its on is open... should I close that port unless Im using ssh at the moment?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: you are fine.
<nalioth> Knowerrors: nobody is gonna hack you thru port 22
<Knowerrors> ahhhhh, sigh relief, okeedoke, just makin sure
<Knowerrors> Id assume theyd loose patience too being as my connection is so slow
<nalioth> matter of fact, nobody is gonna hack you through any port
<Knowerrors> how come
<nalioth> Knowerrors: you're using linux
<Knowerrors> so you're saying, because of the built in security/permissions of linux files system/access, that its just too hard/ not worth it?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: correct. as long as you dont log in as root (which is diffecult to do in k/ubuntu) you are fine
<Knowerrors> should I bother installing firestarter or clamav?  Any point to that- besides over caution
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i only use clamav to scan things i forward in my email
<nalioth> to protect my windows using email correspondants
<Knowerrors> Nice, won't bother then
<nalioth> Knowerrors: the only use "I" have for firestarter is to enable "internet connection sharing"
<Knowerrors> ok, may install that then... I like to have easy control
<pupil> Where do I find the sources.lst file for apt ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pupil about sources
<Knowerrors> while I got you, Im getting an error at the end of my boot up that says "KDSETKEYCODE Invalid argument failed to set scancode 5D to keycode 256" any ideas on that nalioth?
<pupil> nalioth: I just installed kubuntu
<nalioth> Knowerrors: no clue
<nalioth> pupil: ok
<pupil> nalioth: what I'm trying to find out is "where" is the sources.lst file ?
<Knowerrors> pupil: /etc/apt/
<pupil> I don't have anything in there,. are you saying I should put the in there?
<pupil> them
<nalioth> pupil: i HOPE you have a sources.list
<pupil> and how do I check if my version is hoary,. or breezy?
<nalioth> pupil: in a console, type "lsb_release -a"
<PJeremy> pupil: cat /etc/issue
<pupil> found it
<Knowerrors> I been browsing kde-look for a while looking at kde improvements and karamba, anybody recommend some good ones they use with kubuntu?
<poimen> how I kwon were is located my USB printer???
<beast> Knowerrors: liquid-weather ;-)
<Knowerrors> nice... any more?  something that lets me launch apps, browse files, do settings in the desktop, like Symphony/Mezzo setup?
<Knowerrors> poimen: (K) > Utilities > Printing Manager > add Printer
<poimen> Knowerrors It does not apears in the list :(
<crimsun> !tell [g2]  about repos
<pupil> other than kate,. is there another editor I can use in kubuntu?
<pupil> and vi
<apokryphos> very very many
<nalioth> pupil: a boatload
<pupil> I just want another graphical one,. cause evertime I try and use sudo kate, it crashes
<nalioth> pupil: nedit
<apokryphos> that's because..... !idea, you should NEVER  sudo {GUIAPP}
<pupil> apokryphos: what should I do then?
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<nalioth> apokryphos: pupil just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu
<apokryphos> oh ok
<nalioth> pupil: what was wrong with ubuntu?
<pupil> ok
<apokryphos> pupil: just alt+f2 -> kdesu kate
<pupil> nalioth: nothin,. was just tryhing out kubuntu,. 
<nalioth> pupil: ah, then you must learn all the kde-centric stuff
<pupil> nalioth: I have to say though,. thus far,. kubuntu is much lighter,. quicker if you willo
<pupil> indeed
<nalioth> pupil: heh
<apokryphos> =)
<pupil> nalioth: I can use the sources generated by source-o-matic?
<apokryphos> sure
<nalioth> pupil: if you wish
<pupil> nalioth: got a better soource list I should use?'
<pupil> cause I enabled everhing,. 
<pupil> everthing
<pupil> everything
<nalioth> i use the standard !sources one
<pupil> nalioth: no mulitiverse universe etc?
<apokryphos> pupil: it has those
<pupil> # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<pupil> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<nalioth> pupil: /msg ubotu sources     the breezy one contains uni and multi
<pupil> do you use that?
* apokryphos never uses wine
<nalioth> pupil: i only use main security uni and multi
<pupil> nalioth: any paticular reason why?
<nalioth> pupil: i dont use "non official" repos
<apokryphos> not updates? ;-)
<nalioth> apokryphos: i use official repos (and obviously havent memorized all of them)
<crimsun> PJeremy: uploaded. http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2005-November/000442.html
<redguy> is OOo 2.0 likely to be in updates soon?
<nalioth> redguy: i'm sure it will show up in backports when it's ready
<Knowerrors> nalioth: I got a usb digital camera, doesn't show up at all in konq or on the desktop, though it worked fine with my other debian installs, any fixes ideas?
<pupil> nalioth: do you use backports?
<redguy> nalioth: are there backports for breezy?
<nalioth> pupil: i do not
<bimberi> !ooo2
<ubotu> Test packages for OpenOffice.org 2 are available - http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-October/012520.html
<nalioth> redguy: not yet
<redguy> #ubuntu /topic says "there are no breezy backports"
<nalioth> Knowerrors: i believe you need gphoto or something like that for camera interfaceing (dont have a camera, so don't know for sure)
<pupil> nalioth: can I see the sources.list you use, I want to see what you have enabled
<apokryphos> redguy: they don't exist yet, yes
<pupil> nalioth: so that means you do not enable universe multiverse,. correct ?
<Knowerrors> well, it opened on other debian as a usb flash drive
<Knowerrors> or as simply another hard drive in konq
<nalioth> pupil: universe and multiverse are "official"
<PJeremy> crimsun: cool, thanks. how do i update it now? 
<pupil> nalioth: should I do kdesu apt-get update ?
<nalioth> pupil: no. kdesu adept
<apokryphos> pupil: only use kdesu when you want to run a GUI application with root permissions
<pupil> apokryphos: ic,. 
<redguy> bimberi: thanks
<nalioth> pupil: adept is the KDE counterpart to synaptic
<pupil> ohh,. 
<bimberi> redguy: np :)
<crimsun> PJeremy: can't do anything yet, it has to be built. However, you can download the Dapper source in 33 minutes and compile it.
<redguy> there's one more thing I don't really understand
<PJeremy> crimsun: could you tell me the steps i have to do to download+build it now please, because it's 3:50 am here and i'm pretty knackered.
<redguy> if a stable software package is released upstream (i.e. the stable OOo2) isn't it supposed to be in breezy-updates repo?
<pupil> I keep getting failed to fetch when I apt-get update
<apokryphos> pupil: pastebin the errors, then produce the link here
<redguy> since the OO I'm using on from a default breezy installation is far from stable
<pupil> apokryphos: I know why,. its my sources.list file
<pupil> apokryphos: changing it to de.ubuntu
<apokryphos> redguy: things going in -updates are pretty purely up to the packager, I'd say. Though of course sometimes it's a very good idea to
<crimsun> PJeremy: the diffs won't be published for another 10 minutes+MirrorTransitTime
<crimsun> PJeremy: so about 30 minutes
<crimsun> PJeremy: you're better off tackling it later in the day
<nalioth> redguy: not after a version freeze, no
<PJeremy> redguy: 1.9.129 is pretty stable here.. fresh debs of OOo2 can be found at: http://ftp.linux.cz/pub/localization/OpenOffice.org/devel/680/  but they're compiled for debian afaik
<pupil> nalioth: what mirror do I use man,. ubuntu doesn' work,. de.ubuntu doesn't work what do I use?
<pupil> nalioth: for mulitiverse universe
<apokryphos> pupil: please pastebin the errors
<nalioth> pupil: where do you live/
<PJeremy> crimsun: yea i think so too, but i just think i'll be pretty helpless if you're not around ;)
<crimsun> PJeremy: just ping me later in the day; I check in periodically.
<PJeremy> crimsun: okay, will do. thank you :)
<nalioth> PJeremy: crimsun is not the only one here who can answer your questions
<redguy> PJeremy, nalioth: not that I lost any data with OOo 1.9.129, but it crashed several times. The recovery thingie worked fine.
<nalioth> redguy: i'd say to look for it in backports
<crimsun> PJeremy: right, many people here are knowledgeable
<bimberi> pupil: "de.ubuntu"? shouldn't that be "de.archive.ubuntu" (.com)
<pupil> bimberi: it is,. 
<bimberi> pupil: k
<pupil> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/420182
<PJeremy> nalioth: crimsun: yea i know, but since you know+fixed the problem i thought you might the best support
<apokryphos> pupil: disable backports; they don't exist, as we mentioned.
<pupil> apokryphos: didnt see that message,. thanks
<nalioth> pupil: backports doesnt exist for anyhone
<pupil> ok,. no probs
<PJeremy> either way, good night nalioth and crimsun and thanks. night everyone.
<redguy> theres one more annoyance in my Kubuntu desktop. Does anyone happen to know why might kicker segfault while closing a KDE session?
<apokryphos> there's a bugreport on that I think; lemme see if I can dig it up
<apokryphos> hm, still an open bug; seems to happen to only a few: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12096
<pupil> for some reason I always thought konqueror was slower,. but everthing seems to open much faster in kubuntu than in ubuntu
<pupil> and I'm not knocking ubuntu
<apokryphos> there's a known fix it seems; just needs to be packaged/patched up
<apokryphos> pupil: Konqueror is speeedy 
<redguy> apokryphos: hrmmm, should file in my backtrace perhaps
<apokryphos> redguy: wouldn't really help if it's the same. The problem is known...
<pupil> how is xfce with kubuntu ?
<apokryphos> xfce isn't bad; worth trying out
<apokryphos> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is, like, Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to get a portable digital camera to show up in konq, as a drive, when plugged in by usb, to offload the pics
<pupil> apokryphos: Gnome slows my machine down a little,. kubuntu is definately faster., so I don't think I'll be trying xubuntu
<redguy> apokryphos: but maybe it would indicate that there's interest in that bug :-)
<apokryphos> redguy: wouldn't hurt to drop a message, sure.
<redguy> wondering if enlightenment desktop ubuntu would be ebuntu or enubuntu
<apokryphos> I'm quite sure it'll never happen :P
<redguy> didn't know that there is this xubuntu thing
<apokryphos> not any time in the forseable future, anyway
<apokryphos> redguy: it's just starting up; they'll hopefully have a release for dapper
<redguy> why? isn't enlightenment like almost-to-be-released?
<apokryphos> redguy: heh, I doubt it
<apokryphos> 0.16 was last official stable, and that was years ago
<pupil> does xfce4 use gnome libraries?
<aptidude> Hey all, I just installed kbuntu - am trying to get w32codecs to work from reading the media support page, but it still doesn;t work, is there a special gstreamer plugin i need or something?
<Knowerrors> Whats needed to get BUM working?  I installed it plus depends, but when I click its icon, nothing comes up
<apokryphos> pupil: it uses GTK, yeah
<LeeJunFan> Knowerrors: perhaps you should try #proctology if there's something wrong with your BUM :)
<pupil> apokryphos: which means what exactly,. GTK is gnome libraries?
<apokryphos> pupil: GTK = GIMP toolkit; it's what GNOME uses, yes
<apokryphos> what Qt is to KDE, GTK is to GNOME
<Knowerrors> naw, just need more fiber LeeJunFan
<pupil> apokryphos: I guess I'll figure that out later,. 
<pupil> apokryphos: well.. I don't want anything related to gnome on my system, so far kubuntu is flying, so I want to keep it that way, what window manager should I use that goes well with QT,. 
<pupil> or rather kde
<apokryphos> pupil: kwin obviously
<pupil> Not that I have a prob with kde
<apokryphos> what's wrong with it that you need to change it? :P
<pupil> apokryphos: nothing,. I simply like variety
<apokryphos> and  XFCE is a full-blown Desktop Environment -- not just a windows manager
<pupil> apokryphos: so that said,. should I just install XFCE ?
<apokryphos> pupil: you can get plenty of variety by altering the look etc. Get loving http://kdelook.org :)
<apokryphos> I'd say it's not a bad idea to give all the major DEs a good shot
<pupil> apokryphos: indeed
<pupil> I have tried a number of them,. some need more tinkering than otheres,. 
<apokryphos> but I still won't stick with anything other than kde ;-)
<pupil> I've used fluxbox, XFCE, blackbox, gnome,.enlightment, kde of course, I dunno what else
<apokryphos> there's a lot to learn about each one
<pupil> apokryphos: no doubt
<apokryphos> it's one thing to try them out briefly, and another thing to really get to know them
<pupil> apokryphos: thats for sure
<Knowerrors> I get this http://rafb.net/paste/results/o02LG168.html in /var/log/messages when I plug in my usb camera, any ideas to fix?
<pupil> apokryphos: whats your desktop look like right now?
<apokryphos> pupil: like this: http://giannaros.org/screen1.jpg
<apokryphos> erm, http://giannaros.org/public/screen1.jpg
<redguy> apokryphos: what about rumors about SuSE swithing to Gnome? Do you think that this won't affect KDE development in general?
<apokryphos> it's Novell that's switching to GNOME only
<apokryphos> wasn't it SuSE that switched to KDE as default not too long ago?
<apokryphos> and if you believe the TUX magazine, gnome-usage is actually going down :/
<apokryphos> would be interesting to get some actual representative statistics, but it wouldn't be easy to do.
<masterloki> hi there can someone tell me why when I try to set my netcofig with system setting -> network setting to manual it always erase the IP I put on gateway??
<Knowerrors> LeeJunFan: BUM is installed in the menu to run with gksudo, instead of kdesu, changed that and its all good
<masterloki> is this a bug on KDE or something?
<redguy> apokryphos: AFAIR SuSE was KDE centric from the beginning
<redguy> apokryphos: it's Qt lincensing issues propably that made Novell make this move
<redguy> apokryphos: and GTK# also perhaps
<pupil> how do they get the bar to look like this: 
<pupil> http://kdelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=30792&file1=30792-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=mountain
<apokryphos> redguy: re: license, I doubt it
<apokryphos> pupil: the thing at the bottom is kxdocker
<pupil> apokryphos: I can use that instead of the bar I have?
<apokryphos> if you want
<apokryphos> I find it annoying after a while :P
<pupil> or does it change the panel
<pupil> annoying how?
<apokryphos> pupil: give it a shot; it's in the repositories
<apokryphos> it doesn't change the panel -- as you can see in that screenshot, the person there didn't even remove the kde panel
<redguy> apokryphos: why? If they would want to create some closed source utilities for corporate users, they would have to pay Trolltech if they were still using Qt, wouldn't they?
<apokryphos> it's just at the top
<redguy> erm, grammar problems... s/would want/wanted/
<pupil> apokryphos: why does it say gnome?
<redguy> pupil: it's the wallpaper I think.
<apokryphos> redguy: yes
<apokryphos> pupil: just the wallpaper
* apokryphos will brb
<pupil> how do I remove kxdocker?
<pupil> I killed it
<bimberi> pupil: sudo aptitude remove kxdocker
<Hobbsee> bimberi: what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<Hobbsee> they're both command line, and both package managers...
<redguy> Hobbsee: aptitude is a front-end to apt-get
<bimberi> Hobbsee: aptitude is better at managing dependencies (eg. removing unneeded ones when removing a package)
<bimberi> s/unneeded/no longer needed/
<redguy> Hobbsee: erm, not really... they are both fron-ends to dpkg.
<Hobbsee> right, yep
<Hobbsee> redguy: true
* redguy has to go to sleep
<redguy> Hobbsee: and of course aptitude doesn't have super-cow powers
<nalioth> redguy: of course it does
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: or apokryphos , any ideas on that camera error Im getting?
<nalioth> redguy: you just can't hear the moo
<masterloki> Is there a way to find out wich process it using 100% CPU??
<bimberi> masterloki: top
<redguy> nalioth: hah, so there are super-cows that don't moo?
<nalioth> redguy: aptitude iirc, is a smart front-end to apt-get
<apokryphos> calling them frontends to dpkg is stretching it
<redguy> nalioth: where I live, super-cow always come with a moo :-)
<apokryphos> nalioth: front-end to apt, not apt-get really
<masterloki> Ok better now
<redguy> off to sleep
<redguy> bye
<jsubl2> Knowerrors: i always apt-get install digikam digikamimageplugins kipi-plugins and that supports my camera fine.
<masterloki> is some running azureus? it always takes 100% CPU
<nalioth> apokryphos: frontend to libapt, you technically mean?
<Knowerrors> I already have those installed... problem is, camera used to pop up as a drive in other debian install, in this one, doesn't come up as any device
<Knowerrors> I get this http://rafb.net/paste/results/o02LG168.html when I turn on the camera
<apokryphos> nalioth: libapt-pkg, really
<apokryphos> and that's an effort of libapt-front (group of debian developers) -- to create a better API for apt than libapt-pkg
<apokryphos> Adept is the first GUI pack manager to use it, too
<apokryphos> gogo gadjet debtags! =)
<jsubl2> Knowerrors: did you try brining up digikam and see if it can autodetect  the camera
<kkathman> hello all :)
<kkathman> apokryphos: thanks for the help...krusader installed no probs
<apokryphos> kkathman: I guess you'd have to fire it up to actually test it; ouch ;-)
<kkathman> I did...was no problems
<kkathman> theyve made some major advances
<kkathman> apokryphos: the version thats in the repos is really way behind 
* apokryphos will stick to sovereign Konqueror
<bieb> hello
<kkathman> apokryphos: thats kewl...Im just not a konqueror fan..thought its a very adequate file manager
<bieb> I am new to Kubuntu, How do I show App folders in the K menu? There are a multimedia apps, but the folder doesn't show in the K menu
<nalioth> bieb: there is not "apps" folder that i know of
<kkathman> nalioth: not really, but you could build one if you wanted to I suppose
<bieb> I mean, under the "All Applications", there is Internet, System etc.. I know there are multimedia apps, but I don't see how to show that folder
<nalioth> bieb: ah, that folder
<kkathman> uhm.. move your cursor over the "Multimedia" option and then click an app?
<bieb> What I am saying... is the multimedia folder does not show in that list
<kkathman> That shows 17 apps and a "more" on my system
<kkathman> bieb: I have no idea what "folder" you are talking about
<nalioth> kkathman: he wants to open a folder marked "internet" that matches the menu items
<bieb> maybe folder is the wrong term.... its a menu
* thoreauputic wishes people would stop using the term "folder" ( losing battle though )
<bieb> no what I want is to show the multimedia menu, under the main K menu
<crankysis> quick question, does ubunto have a quick install CD
<thoreauputic> quick install?
<nalioth> crankysis: depends on the speed of your system
<thoreauputic> it has a live Cd and install CDs yes
<crankysis> yeah a startup installer CD and it grabs the remainer of the install from the internet
<nalioth> crankysis: not yet, no
<thoreauputic> oh a network installer...
<crankysis> ahh but it is in the works?
<kkathman> thoreauputic: amen :)
<crankysis> yeah network installer
<crankysis> is one being developped
<crankysis> ?
<kkathman> bieb: ok..what happens when you open the K-menu, and move your mouse over the word "Multimedia"
<thoreauputic> crankysis: currently you would have to use the debian one and point it at ubuntu repositories - not really convenient
<kkathman> bieb: dont you get another menu with all the apps?
<bieb> KKathman... there is no "Multimedia" that is the issue, how do I show that menu?
<niki> I know you don't need to switch to root, but how do I do it anyway?
<kkathman> bieb:  you are running kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> niki:  sudo -i will give you a root shell
<bieb> yes
<kkathman> bieb: and you have a K menu button at the bottom of your screen at the far left?
<bieb> yes
<crankysis> so I could use the debian install CD?
<crankysis> err quick install CD?
<thoreauputic> sounds like the menu got stuffed sommehow...
<kkathman> bieb:  And when you click that...you see Development, Games, Graphics, Internet, Multimedia....?
<thoreauputic> crankysis: if you know what you are doing, yes
<thoreauputic> crankysis: but you have to point it in the ubuntu direction :)
<bieb> KKathman... read this.. The other menus are there... but not multimedia.. I just want to know where to go to show that menu
<kkathman> ohh.. hmm I dont know why it wouldnt be there....did you close or delete it?
<niki> How do  I select dual monitors in Kubuntu?  In display All I see is screen 1
<thoreauputic> bieb: you might have to edit the menu - this sounds rather unusual
<kkathman> thoreauputic: hehe
<kkathman> bieb: if for some VERY odd reason you dont have multimedia...right click on the K at the bottom left, choose Menu Editor and then...add what you want
<bieb> ok
<bieb> thanks
<thoreauputic> crankysis: BTW calling netinstall "quick install" is kind of confusing...
<kkathman> hey _seezer :)
<niki> Question:  I have Two Harddrives, One Windows, and One Kubuntu.  I want grub give me the  choice to load the Kubuntu or windows.  How do I edit grub.conf to do this?
<nalioth> niki: it did not find your drives during the install?
<niki> nope
<niki> Well the windows install is on a Raid controller
<niki> split between two HDD's
<cfh_dev> Where's the menu for setting key mappings?
<novosirj> Admin mode is fixed in Breezy?
<novosirj> Hmm...
<novosirj> I coulda sworn I had the problem since.
<novosirj> Anyone awake?
<ilba7r> in breezy when i use the shutdown reboot under gnome. The pc shutdown all operation but does not reboot. I have to unplug it from the power source then turn it on manually is there any way to correct that. This is also true for shutdown
<novosirj> Not sure I'd ask that one in here...
<novosirj> This is Kubuntu, not Ubuntu... so there might be people using GNOME, but I'm not one of them.
<Delvien> Woot Doom3 plays GREAT in linux
<ilba7r> its the same under kde or gnome
<nalioth> ilba7r: it's your acpi
<Delvien> whats the same ilba7r
<ilba7r> nailioth do i need to reinstall it then. It only happened after i upgraded from hoary
<nalioth> ilba7r: i'd ask in #ubuntu there are more brains there
<ilba7r> i am trying that now thanx nalioth
<ilba7r> delvien its a problem i have with reboot
<novosirj> Anyone know how to make hibernate an option?
<Delvien> ilba7r maybe i can help :/ whats seems to be the problem
<novosirj> It was briefly.
<novosirj> Now it seems to be missing.
<novosirj> What I'd really like is for the power button to hibernate.
<novosirj> But there are no config options for the power button in KDE, only the lid, etc.
<Delvien> under klaptop ACPI config i beleive
<ilba7r> in breezy when i use the shutdown or reboot. The pc shutdown all operation but does not reboot. I have to unplug it from the power source then turn it on manually is there any way to correct that. This is also true for shutdown
<ilba7r> so i need to check the acpi config ok thanx delvien
<Delvien> ilba7r hmm  how long do you wait?
<ilba7r> for ever
<Delvien> ilba7r no sorry that was aimed to novosirj
<Delvien> ilba7r but i would check anyway
<ilba7r> no problem thanks for trying to help though
<Delvien> ilba7r hmm  how long do you wait?
<Delvien> ilba7r before you plug it in and reboot
<ilba7r> delvien it does never finish the job. I get a message reboot and the pc just hangs
<Delvien> ilba7r if im not mistaken right after it says TERM signal etc, it tries to shut down X , have youj been getting any other errors lately?
<ilba7r> nope
<Delvien> ilba7r it could be an X problem
<ilba7r> it terminates everything
<Delvien> ilba7r hmm , then hangs?
<Delvien> ilba7r or do you get a blinking cursor
<ilba7r> all servers too. Just when it say Rebooting it hangs on. So i think it is just the final step
<Delvien> thats wierd, new installation?
<ilba7r> nope upgrade from horay
<Delvien> ilba7r ah, sorry i cant help ya, might be a upgrade issue, i would search the forums see if anyone else has the same problem
<Delvien> ilba7r ive never seen a prob like this , sorry bro :(
<ilba7r> thank you for trying and am doing that right now
<Delvien> cool good luck
<Delvien> illl search too
<novosirj> Was it broken before you updated?
<Delvien> i forget how to i mount an iso ?
<novosirj> via loopback.
<novosirj> I forget exactly how it's done.
<novosirj> But that's a clue anyway.
<crimsun> sudo modprobe loop && sudo mount -o loop foo.iso /mnt
<novosirj> There ya go.
<DShepherd> Delvien: you using Ubuntu breezy?
<Delvien> aye
<DShepherd> check your starter guide in the help section
<DShepherd> should be right there under tips and tricks
<DShepherd> Delvien: ok?
<Delvien> kk
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I plugin in my camera to the usb port and get this error http://rafb.net/paste/results/o02LG168.html in /var/log/message file, can anybody help please?
<_bart> i can't play any video with kaffeine! - what is the deal?
<icewt> aptndude: try to install kaffeine-xine and select it in settings -> player engine
<egats> anyone awake?
<yudi> does anyone know how to install freeradius from kubuntu (without installed it from freeradius-1.0.5.tar.gz that can be downloaded from freeradius.org)? i use kubuntu v5.04 
<icewt> depends on the problem ;)
<yudi> i just don't know about apt-get install freeradius ?
<egats> i've gotten myself very confused
<kkathman> yudi:  I dont know, is freeradius in the repos?
<egats> yudi: have you searched adept for freeradius?
<kkathman> freeradius - a high-performance and highly configurable RADIUS server
<kkathman> yes its there at least in 5.10
<kkathman> yudi you should try sudo apt-get install freeradius  see if thats ok
<egats> is there a command to figure out what version of a driver i'm using for my wifi card?
<kkathman> egats do you know what the driver is?
<kkathman> if so, you can do an apt-get -v <driver>
<kkathman> possibly
<egats> i _think_ the filename is acx_pci.ko
<kkathman> was it loaded on boot?
<egats> it's the default that comes with breezy
<kkathman> maybe dmesg has a record of it
<Parisi> acx?
<egats> yes. the acx100.
<Parisi> I had a acx111
<Parisi> What is the problem?
<egats> i'm trying to get my card to play nice with kismet
<Parisi> Does it work at all?
<egats> well, sort of. kismet runs, and finds a few networks
<Parisi> gee, dont think i have downloading anything this fast before
<Parisi> almost 700 kb/s
<egats> but most of the data is missing
<yudi> about freeradius installation: E: Couldn't find package freeradius
<egats> like, for channel, it says "---"
<egats> and for WEP, it says "N" for all, even though i know some are WEP
<Parisi> egats Have you checked the config file for kismet?
<egats> yes
<Parisi> I would suggest a better chipset for things like that.
<icewt> yudi: it's in universe
<Parisi> Since the support on the acx isnt native or is it?
<egats> support for what?
<Parisi> Linux.
<Parisi> For the acx100
<yudi> icewt: what do you mean?
<egats> well, i've been to acx100.sourceforge.net
<Parisi> I see.
<egats> they have linux drivers (although kubuntu comes with a set already)
<Parisi> Well, thats kinda hard to diagnose.
<icewt> yudi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Parisi> All of that is experimental
<egats> i also found on houseofcraig the firmware for my chip
<yudi> icewt: is this what you mean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HowToAccessTheUniverseRepository?
<Parisi> I can only suggest that you may try a different driver or card.
<Parisi> Or check the config files.
<yudi> without the "?"
<egats> Paris: that's what i'm trying to do
<Parisi> egats Ya, sounds good.
<egats> i'm just confusing myself
<Parisi> Heh, arent we all.
<egats> so i downloaded the firmware (.bin's) but it just says to put them in a certain directory
<Parisi> I have a atheros card, and even that is sorta buggy
<egats> doesn't say anything about flashing. how could they make it to the chip?
<icewt> yudi: i can't seem to get that url work. however, it's all explained in the url i pasted
<Parisi> So i just stick with wired for now, faster and more reliable anyways.
<yudi> ok
<Parisi> egats Doesnt breezy have a graphical front end for the wrapper ?
<icewt> yudi: and the kubuntu part is in the bottom of the page
<Parisi> I have yet to try Kubuntu from the Kubuntu iso, i hope its less resource hog than Gnome
<Parisi> Gnome is just slugish.
<egats> i can't use a wrapper with kismet
<egats> how would i find out if it's a wrapped driver?
<Parisi> Well, try looking for the module loaded
<Parisi> Maybe its a different module?
<egats> i'm unfamiliar with what a "module" is
<egats> is that different than "package"?
<egats> how do i get a list of loaded modules?
<Parisi> Yes, module is sorta like a driver loaded on the background that serves as the bridge between the hardware and the OS
<Parisi> Its just a driver
<Parisi> For the card.
<egats> oh.
<Parisi> type 
<Parisi> "lsmod" to list modules loaded
<egats> oh, yeah. i already did that. lol.
<yudi> icewt: there is no synaptic.. i just found kynaptic at here,... and then i did Edit -> Find about freeradius or radius and i can't find it
<egats> Paris: it definitely is acx_pci
<egats> but the next listing after that is "firmware_pci" with a "used by" value of acx_pci
<egats> i think my big confusing is about how firmware and the driver work together
<yudi> icewt: i try to enabling from web site information with ALT + F2 then type adept then OK and there is command not found
<egats> i thought the firmware was flashed onto the chip, not stored on the disk
<Parisi> egats It is flashed on the hardware, i am not sure why you need the firmware, you must be trying a different procedure.
<Parisi> egats With the ndsiwrapper you do not need the firmware as far as i know.
<icewt> yudi: ah, well, i guess hoary doesn't include adept
<egats> as i said before, i don't think i'm using ndiswrapper
<nalioth> icewt: not unless you built it
<egats> Paris: these sites keep telling me "the driver looks for the firmware in" (some path)
<icewt> yudi: well, you can do it by hand with some text editor
<egats> that's the part i don't understand. why would the driver be looking for a firmware image?
<yudi> can you give more information of it icewt 
<icewt> yudi: try    kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Parisi> egats Try googling it.
<egats> :'-(
<egats> i've been googling and surfing the forums for 6 hours now
<egats> there's just so much i don't understand about linux, and about what i'm reading
<icewt> yudi: and find the line that doesn't have # in front of it and has "main" and "restricted" in it. add "universe" and "multiverse" to it
<yudi> icewt: i try that command at console and found this error: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server   then    Xlib: No protocol specified    and    kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<egats> i wouldn't have come in here for help if i could do it on my own
<icewt> yudi: err.. did you try it in a terminal emulator?
<icewt> yudi: alt+2 -> konsole
<icewt> err.. alt+F2
<Parisi> egats I understand your frustration/
<yudi> ok
<egats> Paris: frustration was an hour ago. now i'm just depressed.
<Parisi> egats heh, sounds like you need a new hobby.
<Parisi> egats Pick a new wireless card, will save you lots of trouble.
<egats> Paris: what would be the absolute best wifi card (maximum native linux support, rfmon, plays nice with kismet, etc)?
<Parisi> egats Well, the prism seems to be popular but i find it a little outdated these days, your best bet would be one of the atheros based cards, those are natively supported under both Linux and BSD.
<Parisi> egats And they are not too expensive either.
<Parisi> I have a Netgear wg311t, But i do not like it too much.
<nalioth> Parisi: names and are they usb format?
<Parisi> But its supported fine.
<Parisi> nalioth Most of these are in the USB format as well, its just how it communicates with the machine, the chipset itself does not change.,
* nalioth has been hunting an ootb usb wifi solution for his ibook
<Parisi> Ah, ibook, that i cannot tell you.
<Parisi> I would stick with OSX if apple hardware.
<nalioth> Parisi: no, the question is: ootb linux supported usb wifi sticks
<Parisi> I going to buy a Powerbook one of these days just for that.
<nalioth> whether it's an ibook or not doesnt matter
<Parisi> I'll tell you what:
<Parisi> http://customerproducts.atheros.com/customerproducts/
<Parisi> Take your pick.
<Parisi> My card will be listed there.
<nalioth> thank you much
<Parisi> http://customerproducts.atheros.com/customerproducts/ResultsPageBasic.asp
<Parisi>  108 Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter - Model WG311T
<Parisi> 
<Parisi>  PCI
<Parisi> 
<Parisi>  802.11b/g
<Parisi> 
<Parisi>  AR5005UG
<Parisi> My bad, i apologize.
<Parisi> http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WG111T.php
<Parisi> Here's one.
<Parisi> I wouldnt recommend Netgear tho.
<nalioth> Parisi: i need usb
<nalioth> not pci
<nexu> i saw a very nice usb wifi adapter with a buildin AP scanner 
<Parisi> That is USB
<Parisi> The wg111
<Parisi> brb,
<nalioth> the wg111 is atheros based?
<aptndude> i installed kubuntu today - very nice looking d.e., but i can't play any video with kaffeine! - I have installed w32codecs and ran gst-register-0.8, what am i missing?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell aptndude about multimedia
<Parisi> nalioth According to that, yes.
<nalioth> Parisi: so what hoops are needed to run one of those sticks?
<Parisi> Hoops?
<Parisi> I'll brb, testing some guitar software for win.
<nalioth> a very knowledgable user in #ubuntu recommended a netgear ma111 to me (cuz he used on on his ibook, and reported it worked ootb)
<nalioth> Parisi: my ma111 is obviously a mutant, b/c it doesnt work or respond to testing at all
<Parisi> Hey that might work, what chipset is that based on.
<Parisi> Hmm..
<Parisi> I see.
<icewt> aptndude: kaffeine-xine
<egats> "iwconfig wlan0" says my card *is* in monitor mode! :)
<egats> so, that wasn't the problem. kismet is still acting weird.
<egats> the "status" pane actually found a network with the MAC id of my router, but still <no ssid> and WEP=N (both of which are wrong)
<yomoyomo> hello everyone :)
<egats> hi, yo
<chakie_work> what package would contain the normal man-pages for the standard library C functions?
<chakie_work> such as fprintf(), exit() etc
<crimsun> chakie_work: manpages-dev
<chakie_work> it's a slight annoyance in the rectum to have to guess the params to funcs :) 
<chakie_work> crimsun: ah, ok, thanks
<chakie_work> slightly badly named package
<chakie_work> i saw the package, but it made me thinkg of stuff for developing man-pages
<egats> anyone know what the normal mode is called for wifi? (opposite of rfmon)
<aftertaf> egats:  not working, i think (judging by everyones messages)
<egats> lol
<Delvien> hehe linux is funny with resources.
<Delvien> still a very powerful OS tho, i love it , and once i started it, i found XP to be slow, unresponsive , and all around broken
<aptndude> nalioth: ahhh thanks for the pointer - right on right on - b e a utiful
<Yomoyomo> anybody here use mol?
<lexhider> I changed the appropriate FileAssociation setting, but I still can't open a *.ram with the RealPlayer10 I installed. Can anyone help me out?
<aftertaf> lexhider:  if you roght click your ram file and choose realplayer, does it work?
<lexhider> check out the links at: http://www.abc.net.au/broadband/. I can't directly click on the *.ram files. I am only given the choice to SaveAs or to open with Kaffeine even though realplayer is 1st in order infront of kaffeine
<lexhider> I tried a different ram link from a different site and the answer to the 1st question is yes, I can open ram files with RealPlayer. This doesn't help me in this situation though.
<lexhider> figured it out
<lexhider> 1st there are 2 different file associations
<lexhider> x-pn-realaudio
<lexhider> vnd-rn-realaudio
<lexhider> and there is some embedding setting for it to open in Kaffeine gstreamer, which was causing the problem.
<propagandhi> anyone here
<KaoticEvil> anyone awake in here?
<robin_> I still got little problems with HAL
<KaoticEvil> im having problems keeping my system running...
<KaoticEvil> lol... it seems like it hits standby mode... but ive got power management disabled in the BIOS...
<robin_> when I connect my iPod, it opens two tabs in konqueror, of which one is pointing to wrong mount point. Other prob is that, I can't umount the iPod, because I'm not root, and it isn't listed in /etc/fstab
<robin_> KaoticEvil: it goes into standby automatically ?
<KaoticEvil> yeah
<KaoticEvil> twice.. i was adjusting my settings, and then bam... keyboard lights go off, monitor turns off...
<robin_> KaoticEvil: and what if you turn on power management in your BIOS
<KaoticEvil> mouse if still powered (USB), and the tower itself is still on
<KaoticEvil> well, this is the only distro to do that... had Slack 9 and 10.2, SuSE 9.1, Gentoo, and Vector Linux... 
<KaoticEvil> none of those did it.. only kubuntu...
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: it COULD be X falling over rather than power management
<KaoticEvil> i dont think it actually *is* standby mode tho... because the tower itself stays totally powered
<robin_> KaoticEvil: can you login a console ctrl+alt+f1
<nikkia> robin_: if X has fallen over and taken the keyboard out, probably not :)
<KaoticEvil> i dont know... im relatively new to linux ;)
<KaoticEvil> ill try it.. brb
<robin_> nikkia: you got a point :)
<nikkia> robin_: i've seen it do that, its very annoying, usually a problem with video drivers, and usually when using ATI :)
<KaoticEvil> i think youre right...
<KaoticEvil> i think X is dying on me
<robin_> KaoticEvil: what is your graka ?
<robin_> KaoticEvil: eh GPU ?
<KaoticEvil> because when i hit the power button, it does like its supposed to do... safe shutdown
<KaoticEvil> onboard intel 810x chip
<robin_> KaoticEvil: hmm wait a minute, I got that on my laptop
<KaoticEvil> its an old HP pavilion box... 400 MHz celeron
<robin_> KaoticEvil: was something wrong  with
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: so you're not going to be using 3D games anyway :)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: refresh rate or something like taht
<KaoticEvil> no, im not lol
<KaoticEvil> not afaik
<KaoticEvil> it runs for a while, then just dies
<robin_> KaoticEvil: try to run into console, and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-zorg
<robin_> KaoticEvil: try to run into console, and run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KaoticEvil> and yes, nikkia, it IS very annoying :P
<robin_> I only don't know how to skip booting in X
<KaoticEvil> me either...
<KaoticEvil> well, X starts, and runs... until i try to change graphical settings :P (lookNfeel
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: so, reconfigure X with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the vesa driver
<KaoticEvil> ok.. its in the other room... one sec
<nalioth> nikkia: where have you been? howdy!
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: if by some chance, it IS using vesa, you could try the i810 driver, but i imagine thats what its using now
<nikkia> nalioth: playing WoW under windows :P
<nikkia> was on holiday all week, so was on WoW all week
<KaoticEvil> theres an i810 driver?
<nalioth> nikkia: well i'm glad the evil orcs let you out of prison, to be with us
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: yes
<robin_> KaoticEvil: i810 should work, probably something wrong with refresh rate
<KaoticEvil> ive never messed about with X configuration...
<robin_> KaoticEvil: first thing to do is going to console with ctrl+alt+f1, than
<nikkia> robin_: i would try vesa first, and make sure it doesn't fall over with that
<KaoticEvil> except once to get my mnouse working :P
<robin_> nikkia: ok
<nikkia> IME, intel's provided drivers are utter trash
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> intel is just utter trash, IMO :P
<nikkia> if it still crashes with vesa, then something else is wrong
<robin_> KaoticEvil: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<robin_> KaoticEvil: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
* KaoticEvil writes that down
<nikkia> robin, you can do the dpkg-reconfigure with X running, then just hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<robin_> KaoticEvil: you can also look into /var/log/Xorg (?) or somehting like that
<nikkia> its a lot friendlier that way
<robin_> nikkia: really ?
<robin_> nikkia: ok
<KaoticEvil> hmmm.. that is easier ;)
<robin_> nikkia: I knew about restarting, but thought dpkg gives warning 
<nikkia> robin, dpkg-reconfigure only touches the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file afaik, and thats only read by X at startup, so no worries about changing it while X is running
<KaoticEvil> but i like to get my hands dirty.... cant learn any other way ;)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: do what suits you best :)
<nikkia> robin_: if you do auto detect hw, yes, it'll be a problem, but he's not going to do that, because he wants to force vesa :)
<nikkia> (and auto detect MAY work, if your video driver supports multiple X sessions, which most do under xorg, xfree would be a different story
<robin_> nikkia: true true
<KaoticEvil> lovely.... ive not tried to do anything as root yet... but just now realized that i never set a root passwd...
<KaoticEvil> is there a default or something?
<Kaiser_Away> use sudo
<KaoticEvil> err...
<robin_> sudo
<KaoticEvil> not familar with it
<KaoticEvil> always used su
<robin_> KaoticEvil: well it is easy
<Kamping_Kaiser> the root password is your password for the KDE controll center etc
<robin_> KaoticEvil: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<robin_> KaoticEvil: same pass as your first user
<nalioth> there is no root account
<robin_> well it is disabled
<KaoticEvil> doh.. that seems a little silly to me ;)
<robin_> you can also run sudo su, so your back into su again:)
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil:  stops newb damage a little bit...
<nalioth> robin_: please dont advise that, advise sudo -s instead
<robin_> nalioth: oh, what's wrong with sudo su ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: wouldent sudo -i be better?
<nalioth> robin_: root access is disabled in *buntu for a reason
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: either way works fine -s or -i
<robin_> nalioth: I know, but what's the difference between sudo -s and sudo su
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: i just thought because of the full root env, but yeh, same shell :)
<nalioth> robin_: sudo su is redundant, and it has no time limit
<robin_> nalioth: ok
<robin_> nalioth: didn't knew
<robin_> I got an problem too, who can help me
<robin_> I still got little problems with HAL
<robin_> when I connect my iPod, it opens two tabs in konqueror, of which one is pointing to wrong mount point. Other prob is that, I can't umount the iPod, because I'm not root, and it isn't listed in /etc/fstab
<KaoticEvil> well.. it was using the i810 driver
<KaoticEvil> i changed it to VESA.. and now it wont go above 800*600 o_o
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: but does it do the crashing anymore ?
<KaoticEvil> i dont know
<KaoticEvil> it was random
<nikkia> oh, from what you said it sounded like it happened every time :/
<robin_> KaoticEvil: check the log!
<KaoticEvil> in /var/log/X<something> ?
<robin_> yes
<KaoticEvil> ok
<robin_> KaoticEvil: your computer is another room ?
<KaoticEvil> yup :P
<robin_> KaoticEvil: install ssh, and work remote
<KaoticEvil> gonna fire up a client in there...
<KaoticEvil> this box is windows 
<robin_> KaoticEvil: so what
<robin_> KaoticEvil: install putty
<KaoticEvil> and its not mine ;)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: k
<KaoticEvil> ill fire up a client in there
<KaoticEvil> brb
<KaoticEvil> ok, here we are
<robin_> welcome back
<KaoticEvil> ty
<KaoticEvil> oh, and i was wrong... its down to 640*480 :P
<KaoticEvil> opening the log...
<KaoticEvil> i gotta admit... i do like this distro :)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: hehe
<raphink> :)
<KaoticEvil> ok, what am i looking for in the log file?
<robin_> well what about errors :)
<KaoticEvil> :P
<KaoticEvil> smartass :P
<robin_> thx
<KaoticEvil> ok, checking both logs... no errors, actually..
<robin_> KaoticEvil: hmm
<KaoticEvil> both the current (using VESA) and the backup (using i810)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: ok well,try again i810 and change refresh right
<KaoticEvil> ... ok
<KaoticEvil> sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg right?
<robin_> roger
<KaoticEvil> cool :>
<robin_> eh no
<robin_> reconfigure actually
<robin_> sorry
<robin_> :D
<robin_> but don't know if that matters
<KaoticEvil> oh, heh... well, it was in my bash history anyway ;)
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmmmm......... i got an idea... but ill work that out later 
<robin_> KaoticEvil: ?
<KaoticEvil> i thnk ill chang eit to 16-bit color as well.... slack seemed to do better like that
<KaoticEvil> ok, restarting X... brb
<KaoticEvil> wow///
<robin_> KaoticEvil: it worked ?
<KaoticEvil> that REALLY fux0red it up LOL
<KaoticEvil> X wont even start now :P
<robin_> hmm
<robin_> KaoticEvil: did you select the right refresh ?
<robin_> and resolution
<KaoticEvil> yup
<KaoticEvil> and yup
<robin_> well, I think there should be an error message now in the log :D
<KaoticEvil> i cant get to it now ;)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: console ?
<KaoticEvil> cant get to it
<KaoticEvil> X tries to start, dies, and then leaves me hanging at one of the boot processes lol
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: what happens if you hit enter :)
<KaoticEvil> i know computers.... been working on them for 16 years...
<KaoticEvil> but it was all M$ stuff lol
<robin_> DOS is almost same as Linux console
<KaoticEvil> i know] 
<KaoticEvil> im very familiar with DOS... grew up on it ;)
<KaoticEvil> and enter does nothing
<robin_> who didnt' :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> anyone coming up today? :P
<KaoticEvil> all they get is a GUI... they dont know anything about CLI's
<robin_> yes it's a shame
<KaoticEvil> yes, it is
<robin_> they can only click :
<robin_> )
<KaoticEvil> yup
<KaoticEvil> you cant learn a damned thing about a computer by clicking on it
<KaoticEvil> and its only mac users that can just click... windows people can click AN right-click :P
<KaoticEvil> and*
<robin_> yeah MAC is a way behind :)
<raphink> mac users can right click too KaoticEvil 
<raphink> since Mac OS 8
<raphink> about 7 years ago
<robin_> yes, but not with default mouse :)
<KaoticEvil> lol :P
<raphink> oh well
<raphink> they use Ctrl+click
<robin_> I know
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<raphink> but then if you buy a decent mouse for your mac
<raphink> you can right click
<raphink> I used to have a 5 buttons mouse on mac os
<raphink> and it worked fine
<robin_> :)
<KaoticEvil> i havent used a mac since.... wow.... i think it was OS8.. maybe 7... back in high school :P
<KaoticEvil> i remember using ResEdit to make them say "Welcome to MacIntrash" tho heh... teacher used to SCREAM at me...
<KaoticEvil> he couldnt figure out what i was doing.. pissed him off LOLOL
<KaoticEvil> any ideas, robin_?
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: the best 'hack' was loading up tetris on the programmer's (debug) button :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> never did that... heard about it tho...
<robin_> KaoticEvil: KaoticEvil well actually, I think I pass the question over to nikkia 
<KaoticEvil> i used to have fun playin aruondin MacControl... i got the techer level password.. it let me move the CPL out of startup ;)
<KaoticEvil> heh robin_...
<raphink> KaoticEvil: I used to play with resedit and resorcerer a lo(t
<raphink> my Mac would welcome me with `Welcome to Raph'OS'
<KaoticEvil> RedEdit was awesome
<KaoticEvil> lol
<raphink> with nice notes arout it
<raphink> :)
<KaoticEvil> do they still include it as part of the OS?
<raphink> then it would play a music at boot
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<raphink> when I was 14
<raphink> I spent about 16 hours
<KaoticEvil> heh... soundslike something i would do :P
<raphink> hacking a game in asm 68k
<raphink> to access the higher levels
<raphink> lol
<KaoticEvil> damn dude....
<raphink> with no asm manual
<raphink> lol
<raphink> that was fun
<robin_> nerd
<KaoticEvil> never got that far into it... 
<robin_> :P
<KaoticEvil> LOL indeed...
<raphink> that's the worse I did though
<raphink> I had a whole listing of the subfunctions of the program
<raphink> in asm
<raphink> that I had written by hand
<raphink> since I had no printer
<raphink> lol
<KaoticEvil> i used to use debug for manual file recovey... reading up data raw from the harddrive... editing it in hex... ugh, that sucked
<raphink> sadly all the subfunctions or quite
<raphink> were named anon
<raphink> so it wouldn't help
<raphink> so I had to identify the function of each anon
<raphink> using the debugger
<KaoticEvil> wow
<raphink> that was fun :)
<KaoticEvil> what game?
<raphink> it was a kalaha game
<KaoticEvil> heh
<raphink> I was frustrated
<KaoticEvil> you ARE a nerd :P
<raphink> because I couldn't play higher levels
<raphink> or use other rules
<raphink> yetthey were included
<KaoticEvil> why couldnt you play them?
<raphink> so I removed a bra in the program
<raphink> so it wouldn't ask me the SN
<raphink> ;)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<raphink> and would consider I was registered
<raphink> :)
<raphink> it worked fine
<raphink> I was surprised :)
<KaoticEvil> the original cracker, right here ladies and gentelmen :P
<raphink> then I changed the images 
<raphink> so my name would be included in the trailer
<KaoticEvil> good grief
<raphink> lol
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<raphink> it said
<raphink> specially hacked by : raphink
<KaoticEvil> you code in ASM at all?
<raphink> no 
<raphink> not at all
<raphink> I don't code
<raphink> lol
<KaoticEvil> damn
<KaoticEvil> you should.. its a lotta fun
<raphink> well havent' coded much that is
<KaoticEvil> << amatuer programmer
<raphink> I code mostly in html/php/mysql
<raphink> and I used to code in ada and c for my school
<raphink> that was frustrating
<robin_> c++ all the way
<raphink> because I had coded a game in ada
<KaoticEvil> those arent programing langs ;)
<raphink> not only was it slow
<KaoticEvil> well, ada and c are..
<raphink> but I had used the jewl libraries
<nikkia> i much prefer Ada over C++
<raphink> so I can't port my game to linux
<nikkia> and i've been programming in C++ since 1991
<KaoticEvil> FreePascal here :)
<KaoticEvil> i was trying to learn C++... but i got too frustrated
<raphink> then I had to learn fortran 95 at school
<robin_> never used Ada, only C, C++, Java, and scripting, little bit python, php, perl.
<raphink> that disgusted me from programming I guess
<KaoticEvil> i can do html fairly well
<nikkia> the only thing about Ada that i don't like, is the lack of libraries, but thats not really the language's fault :)
<KaoticEvil> Delphi i can also do pretty good...
<robin_> MSVB :)
<raphink> KaoticEvil: I'm used to making html/php/mysql/css/javascript
<KaoticEvil> ugh!
<raphink> but that's not programming really
<robin_> indeed
<KaoticEvil> nope ;)
<nikkia> i'm not even going to start listing the languages i've programmed in :P
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> anyway... nikkia... got any ideas for me? :D
<robin_> yeah nikkia help the poor guy
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: not sure what the problem is, really, you could just let it auto-detect the settings, but then you'd need to stop X first :)
<KaoticEvil> CSS isnt really that much different than HTML... except it pretty much just handles formatting
<KaoticEvil> well, now it wont run at all :P
<KaoticEvil> is there a way to just get it to boot to a console?
<KaoticEvil> instead of starting X right away?
* KaoticEvil gets his install CD ready...
<raphink> KaoticEvil: you can even install only a server
<raphink> without a console
<raphink> if you don't need X
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KaoticEvil about bum
<robin_> KaoticEvil: just hit ctrl+alt+f1
<raphink> choose `server' when installing
<KaoticEvil> no, i need X...
<raphink> hehe
<KaoticEvil> its my desktop machine :P
<KaoticEvil> i aint tryin to use lynx or links :P
<KaoticEvil> i much prefer Firefox ;)
<fatbrain> Firefox doesn't do KDE, that sucks :|
<fatbrain> and I'm to lazy to fix the Qt theme thnigie.
<aljosa> what's the name of (un)rar package?
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: sadly, no, for some reason, the ubuntu people decided to get rid of the old method of booting without X, don't know why really
<nikkia> aljosa: there are two
<nikkia> unrar-free and unrar-nonfree iirc
<aftertaf> aljosa:  unrar :)
<KaoticEvil> wow... this sucks...
<KaoticEvil> nikkia> mandrake was like that as well
<KaoticEvil> at least it was in 7.2
<KaoticEvil> so was a version of RedHat i tried...7.<something>
<aljosa> nikkia: what's the difference?
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: supporting booting without X *does* make some aspects of package management more complicated (you need to maintain 2 runlevels rather than 1) but IMO, not enough to justify getting rid of a useful feature
<nikkia> alexandros: 'free' is a open source implementation that doesn't handle a lot of new rar files, 'nonfree' is the 'free' (but not Open Source) version of unrar from the winrar people
<KaoticEvil> well, i like the ability to be able to bootr directly into X.... 
<nikkia> aljosa: rather :P
<KaoticEvil> BUT... i also like being able to stop at a console if i need to
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: *nod*
<aljosa> in which repository? i don't seem to have it
<aljosa> nikkia: in which repository? i don't seem to have it
<nikkia> !find unrar-nonfree
<nikkia> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<nikkia> there, in multiverse
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: its trivial to add the functionality back, if you want to
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: sudo rm /etc/rc3.d/S21kdm
<robin_> hmm, amarok did crash my whole linux :/
<nikkia> KaoticEvil: then specify runlevel 3 to boot without X
<nikkia> (the default should be runlevel 2)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'unrar-nonfree' returned no results.
<nikkia> ubotu: you're stupid :P
<ubotu> nikkia: Bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<nikkia> nalioth: exactly, but !find didn't find it *shrug*
<nalioth> find rar
<nalioth> !find rar
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> now im getting a "no screens found" error :|
<KaoticEvil> which is BS... because i KNOW that card/monitor will handle 1024*768*24@75Hz
<KaoticEvil> ok, got X running again :>
<KaoticEvil> yay :) *does a happy dance*
<nalioth> evidentally 'rar' returns too many results, ubotu fed me in a /PM
<propagandhi> http://madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5482
<KaoticEvil> ok... if i vanish suddenly, its because X died on me again :P
<KaoticEvil> ok, i know basically how apt-get works... where can i go to see a list of available packages?
<fatbrain> KaoticEvil: apt-cache ? (guessing, heh)
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> man apt ;)
<KaoticEvil> :P
<Tm_T> packages.ubuntu.com
<KaoticEvil> ah, there we go :)
<KaoticEvil> thats what i was after... thanks :)
<robin_> apt-cache search unrar-nonfree | grep non-free
<KaoticEvil> kubuntu 5.10 is breezy, right?
<Tm_T> yes
<robin_> yes
<KaoticEvil> ok, thought so
<Tm_T> Yesser
<robin_> KaoticEvil: you can use apt:/ in konqueror
<KaoticEvil> im not TOTALLY ignorant :P
<robin_> it's a kio slave
<KaoticEvil> oh yeah?
<KaoticEvil> really... now thats cool :D
<Tm_T> you can use the force too
<KaoticEvil> the more i use linux, the more i like it, really
<robin_> that's the way it goes
<Tm_T> in this case, force is teh command line
<KaoticEvil> lol Tim_t
<Tm_T> tim?
<KaoticEvil> yup, thats what im using :)
<Tm_T> :(
<KaoticEvil> meh... thought i saw an i :P
<Tm_T> whois tim
<KaoticEvil> i tohught i saw an "i: in there tm.. sorry..
<KaoticEvil> used to mIRC and auto-complete ;) i cant find anything like that in Konversation
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> :/
<KaoticEvil> tab doesnt work ;)
<Tm_T> well, I don't use gui irc clients
<Tm_T> use the force in irc too ;)
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<KaoticEvil> lol... i do... ive gotten lazy since i got a GUI :P
<Tm_T> err
<KaoticEvil> i can still get around just fine using the force :P
<Tm_T> what's the lazy part?
<KaoticEvil> lol... using a GUI :P
<Tm_T> I'm lazy, thats why I don't use gui if I don't have to
<KaoticEvil> DOSShell :P
<robin_> i'm using irssi too :)
<KaoticEvil> copy/paste.. all that ;)
<robin_> but that's because it's running on my server 24/7
<Tm_T> I can do copy/paste in Konsole
<robin_> and I want to be connect at all times ;)
<Tm_T> robin_: same here * 3
<robin_> only the logs take up a lot of space
<robin_> :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Tm_T> not quite
<KaoticEvil> ok, there we go... got autocomplete :)
<Tm_T> less than 200MB /year
<KaoticEvil> yall log chat?
<robin_> got 420MB using irc since 1.5 year
<Tm_T> and publish some stats
<KaoticEvil> thas kinda scary lol
<KaoticEvil> thats*
<Tm_T> robin_: not much, if there's many channels
<robin_> hmm no more than 1.5 year
<Tm_T> personal best: over 1000 lines in one day in one channel
<Tm_T> every day in one week :p
* Tm_T is not irc addicted, he's just poweruser
<Tm_T> ;-P
<KaoticEvil> damn
<robin_> no about 1.5 year
<KaoticEvil> sounds like something i used to do in my chat rooms :P
<KaoticEvil>  ok... whats the difference between "Linux Console" and "shell" in konsole?
<KaoticEvil> is there a difference?
<robin_> hmm, other colour scheme ?
<robin_> I got an error using linux console :)
<nikkia> i think TERM is set differently
<nikkia> oh, wait, you mean the 'New Linux console' option ?
<nikkia> its a difference in how the shell is started, and thus which bash initialization is done
<apokryphos> nikkia!!
<pieterjan> hello?
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<pieterjan> I have a little question
<apokryphos> nikkia: we've missed ya ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: sure you have :P
<pieterjan> I would like to turn on/off dma
<pieterjan> my dvd's won't play properly
<apokryphos> nikkia: good to know you're alive 8)
<bimberi> !dma
<pieterjan> is there a graphical way to do this
<nikkia> apokryphos: i was on holiday, and playing WoW under windows most of the week :P
<bimberi> !+dma
<apokryphos> nikkia: ah, I thought it was late-November you were taking it
<bimberi> heh
<pieterjan> bimberi, where do I have to write !+dma?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'm taking 2 days at the start of next month
<nikkia> apokryphos: then from the 19th dec or so til the 4th or so of jan
<bimberi> pieterjan: /msg ubotu dma (in your irc client)
<apokryphos> pieterjan: /msg ubotu dma
<apokryphos> nikkia: so you have been taking a genuine holiday? 8)
<apokryphos> good to hear
<bimberi> waah, ubotu won't let me use + anymore
<bimberi> :(
<pieterjan> !+dma?
<nikkia> apokryphos: boss wanted me to work for half of it...
<apokryphos> bimberi: what does he say?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I hope you told him where to stick it :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: pointed out that there was more than 2 days worth of work, so me working 2 days of my holiday would make FA difference in the long run
<bimberi> "No, I won't harass the entire channel for you, bimberi."
<apokryphos> haha
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<pieterjan> thanks
<bimberi> pieterjan: !+dma was supposed to make the factoid appear here in the channel
<bimberi> no botsnacks for ubotu tonight :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: so you back to work now?
<nikkia> yeah
<apokryphos> I'm officially on "reading week" -- prime time for me to catch up on work. Now I just need to take advantage of it =)
<chakie_work> hm, amarok can't play songs on my newly installed kubuntu. tried all engines i find. it just skips over the songs
<chx> hi. how could I check Firefox about which Java it uses?
<apokryphos> chakie: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s
<chakie_work> ah, those were the plugins
<chakie_work> i did that at home a few weeks ago, but couldn't remember what i did
<chakie_work> apokryphos: thanks a lot
<chx> hmmm ~/.java/deployment/log in here , plugin142.trace has a november date... so that's the one
<volker> are there any edbian repositories, that i can add to kubuntus, without haveing to much problems??
<apokryphos> not really
<volker> i miss many progrmas in kubuntu
<apokryphos> like?
<volker> kile
<apokryphos> !info kile
<ubotu> kile: (KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment), section universe/tex, is optional. Version: 1:1.8.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1240 kB, Installed size: 5508 kB
<apokryphos> volker: which happens to be in the repos :)
<volker> mplayer
<apokryphos> which is also in the repos
<apokryphos> !tell volker about repositories
<apokryphos> volker: enable the extra ones; the page I linked you to tells you how.
<volker> thanks
<pieterjan> another question: (I'm using kubuntu). I have mounted an external drive in /media/godfather/ but when I'm looking @ external devices, I only find my floppy and my cdrom drive
<pieterjan> when I'm going to the map /media I find my external hard disk
<KaoticEvil> well, im not sure exactly what did it...
<KaoticEvil> but im chuggin away happily now :)
<KaoticEvil> "apt-get"ting like a fool :P
<KaoticEvil> thanks robin_ , and nikkia for your help :D
<stdoubt> yoohoo
<puckman> hooyoo
<stdoubt> heya 4:23 here
<puckman> I have not said this in weeks now..... time to say it.
* puckman really likes his kubuntu
<apokryphos> =)
* KaoticEvil like his kubuntu too :)
<KaoticEvil> apt-get is just the shit... for real
<stdoubt> kubuntu by default it seems, mounts all storage media??
<puckman> Apart from missing Photoshop I have not used my mac for ages, just sits there in the corner :P
<KaoticEvil> if you tell it to during install, yeah
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> gimp is agood image editor tho :)
<stdoubt> I have several HDDs in my PC --under debian, the user has access (rwx-rw-rw user user)
<KaoticEvil> i had some problems with X earlier... and i was thinking about going back to slack... now... im not so sure
<stdoubt> but under kubuntu I'm seeing (rwx-r-x-r-x root root)
<KaoticEvil> change /etc/fstab ?
<stdoubt> yep ,    user,noauto,defaults
<stdoubt> for each device
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmm
<KaoticEvil> i dunno
<stdoubt> remounted but all files on HDDs are user root wtf?!?!
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: may i ask you not to apt-get non ubuntu repos
<KaoticEvil> ineed to check and see if i even have rw access as user to my old FAT32 partition
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: apt-get and it's bretheren are wonderful, but dont use non official repos
<KaoticEvil> oh, im not
<KaoticEvil> im just usin the default
<robin_> KaoticEvil: great
<KaoticEvil> and they ARE great... a HELLUVA lot easier than SuSE's YOU
<KaoticEvil> i wouldnt even know HOW to use any other repository :P
<stdoubt> whay would debian see files with user USER ; and kubuntu sees the same files as user ROOT?!?!? arrrrrggg
<KaoticEvil> now.. the test...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: universe and multiverse are ok to include in the default, be wary of all others
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i have no idea how to change the sources from the defaults... nor do i really care to... id ptobably get myself into trouble if i did :P
<robin_> KaoticEvil: piece of cake
<KaoticEvil> im still getting used to linux.. and kubuntu...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: adding universe and multiverse will probably make you so happy you'll need therapy
* KaoticEvil has fallen inlove with apt-get
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KaoticEvil about repos
<KaoticEvil> whoa..
<KaoticEvil> ill save that to a TXT for later ;)
<KaoticEvil> thanks :)
<KaoticEvil> ok... time to try installing an RPM....
<robin_> KaoticEvil: try synaptic
<robin_> KaoticEvil: _no_ !
<KaoticEvil> i wouldnt... if i didnt have to...
<KaoticEvil> this doesnt come any other way... wait.. yes it does.. theres a DEB for it too :D
<robin_> KaoticEvil: shame on you!
<KaoticEvil> lol
* robin_ Slaps KaoticEvil 
<KaoticEvil> ive no choice man :P
<KaoticEvil> hey, i got the DEB man :P i didnt see it :P
* KaoticEvil cries
<KaoticEvil> :P
<stdoubt> anyone  know how to make Konqueror show a cetain view mode and keep it?
* KaoticEvil crosses his fingers as he presses enter
<stdoubt> detailed list view for example?
<KaoticEvil> ok.. wth?
<KaoticEvil> ive got libssl0.9.7 installed... it says it needs libssl0.9.6.. and it doesnt work?! is it that version specific? :(
<stdoubt> what u trying to install?
<robin_> KaoticEvil: what are u trying to install, If I may ask
<KaoticEvil> yaho messenger
<KaoticEvil> yahoo*
<robin_> KaoticEvil: lol
<stdoubt> oy
<KaoticEvil> bah :P
<robin_> KaoticEvil: use _kopete_
<KaoticEvil> i do..
<stdoubt> apt-get gaim
<robin_> KaoticEvil: no gaim
<robin_> that's for gnome
<KaoticEvil> but i have certain account that i like seperate ;)
<robin_> ugly also
<KaoticEvil> gaim works on K too..
<KaoticEvil> and yes, it is ugly :P
<KaoticEvil> but then again, so is kopete :P i want trillian for linux ;)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: yes, but you can add multiple accounts on kopete
<KaoticEvil> you can on gaim too
<robin_> KaoticEvil: _kopete_ is _really_ good
<KaoticEvil> i know... i like it
<stdoubt> can anyone tell me how to change access permissions to HDDs? 'sudo chmod' and 'sudo chown' don't work (wtf)
<robin_> KaoticEvil: so why do you want to use yahoo messenger ??
<robin_> KaoticEvil: as you can use yahoo in kopete.
<robin_> don't make sense to me
<KaoticEvil> *but* there one account that i have that i like to be sperate form all the other accounts...
<KaoticEvil> likein doze... i use faceless_jason in messenger, and my other yahoo accounts are in trillian
<KaoticEvil> i like it to be seperate :P
<pieterjan> hey
<pieterjan> I have a little problem
<KaoticEvil> can i remove libssl0.9.7 and install libssl0.9.6 ?
<robin_> KaoticEvil: they can help you with that :)
<pieterjan> when trying to login in the 'control panel' of ubuntu
<pieterjan> it refuses my root password
<robin_> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<stdoubt> it accept your default user pw?
<pieterjan> thanks
<pieterjan> I don't have to give my user pw
<stdoubt> ubuntu is rootless
<robin_> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<robin_> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robin_> !su
<ubotu> Wish i knew, robin_
<robin_> ubotu: np
<ubotu> robin_: I give up, what is it?
<robin_> :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<pieterjan> I added a root user in some file some weeks ago, I think it has something to do with that (I cannot explain it properly in english, someone who speaks dutch in the room?)
<robin_> ja
* topic unset by apokryphos on #kubuntu
<robin_> ben Nederlands
<apokryphos> argh
* apokryphos looks for copy of the old topic :-O
* robin_ will check log
<pieterjan> ah schitterend
<robin_> pieterjan: use /msg
<robin_> not all ppl speak dutch here.. (yet)
<robin_> :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Admin mode fix in breezy- and hoary-updates | Breezy Released! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | HAL/GPG/Konsole font fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<robin_> pieterjan: use /msg robin_
<apokryphos> I'm pretty sure there's a dutch kubuntu channel; check that link in topic
<pieterjan> deed ik maar weet niet of bericht toe kwam
<robin_> pieterjan: nope
<NutterUK> anyone know if it is possioble to use a livecd using a usb pen?
<pieterjan> I'll have to register I think
<robin_> it will be a livestick tha ;)
<robin_> pieterjan: no
<redguy> NutterUK: as long as your BIOS supports booting from USB, yes
<robin_> pieterjan: neither am I
<apokryphos> #kubuntu-de exists =)
<NutterUK> redguy: my bios has about 4 sifferent usb devices i can choose but non of them work
<PJeremy|sleep> apokryphos: de is german :p
<apokryphos> heh; ah, looking for dutch
<redguy> NutterUK: explain 'none of them work'
<KaoticEvil> ok, i absolutely CANNOT find where to add repositiries.
<pieterjan> msg is'nt working here
<pieterjan> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<apokryphos> pieterjan: so register; /msg nickserv register password
<NutterUK> well put damnsmall linux on my usb pen, tried each different booting devices in my bios and it does not start with it
<stdoubt> KaoticEvil: /etc/apt/sources.list
<pieterjan> wanneer ik in de terminal sudo 1x gebruikt heb (daar werkt 't wel) vraagt ie er zelfs niet meer om, maar ik kan ook nergens meer in systeembeheermodus geraken
<redguy> NutterUK: reading http://linuxgazette.net/113/kapil.html might help you
* KaoticEvil uses adept ;) :P
<NutterUK> redguy: thanks
<robin_> adept sucks
<KaoticEvil> lol
<apokryphos> ouch
<KaoticEvil> but its perfect for lazy people like me ;)
* KaoticEvil still uses apt-get from the console to install things :)
<apokryphos> robin_: what don't you like about it?
<robin_> no sry, it is good, but I like synaptic better
<robin_> synaptic got better over-view
<robin_> more options
<robin_> a hell more options
<robin_> I don't reall think there is need for a replacement
<robin_> synaptic looks nice enough with kde theming.
<apokryphos> robin_: Synaptic is GTK
<redguy> KaoticEvil: well, in my adept to add a repository I would go Adept->Manage repositories
<apokryphos> so it can't come with default Kubuntu install
<KaoticEvil> redguy: i just found adept ;)
<robin_> apokryphos: I know, ok well, just try to copy synaptic exactly in QT/KDE
<mornfall> robin_: heh, why
<mornfall> robin_: you are of course free to do that
<apokryphos> robin_: synaptic has a lot of downfalls, of course
<mornfall> robin_: (the last attempt to do that ended up with *cough* kynaptic *cough*)
<robin_> mornfall: kynaptic sucks
* apokryphos tries to wipe out the memories of it
<mornfall> robin_: it's a kde port of synaptic, same code base etc...
<pieterjan> I get following error: there was an error settin up inter-process communications for KDE. the message returned by the system was: authentication rejected, reason: none of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed please check that the 'dcopserver' program is running!
<mornfall> robin_: it's just a bit on the not finished side
<robin_> well come on, you think adept is just as good as synaptic ?
<mornfall> robin_: and well, synaptic will be ported to libapt-front, eventually
<robin_> it's missing a lot of functionallity
<apokryphos> I know it's not; adept was just born :)
<mornfall> robin_: i think it's better for the stuff it has... it's of course pretty minimal, but it's being worked on
<robin_> I know, but didn't think it was ready for breezy
<KaoticEvil> wow
<mornfall> (well, better... there are things better and there are things worse... but it's not inferior in all respects)
<KaoticEvil> ya know... i dont think ive used command line THIS much since i first got DOSShell...
<robin_> true
<mornfall> robin_: it's either kynaptic or adept as it is
<mornfall> robin_: pick default :)
<robin_> adept :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: watch out, the terminal is very seductive
<mornfall> robin_: and we did exactly that
<robin_> and than I will isntall synaptic with it :)
<robin_> :P
<mornfall> robin_: *shrug* many people are ok with adept
<mornfall> robin_: even now
<robin_> hehe np :)
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: i know it ;)
<robin_> I should stop complaining
<KaoticEvil> i just added universe :O
<robin_> maybe I should put my development skills to good use :)
<mornfall> robin_: you can start contributing today :-)
<mornfall> robin_: good with c++?
<apokryphos> I'm sure help would be welcome
<robin_> c++ yes
<mornfall> apokryphos: coding help only from people who can actually code though :-)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: add multiverse too, and we'll see you in a few months
<apokryphos> sure
<KaoticEvil> wow.. this is gonna be great :D
<robin_> but not much of experience in QT/KDE
<mornfall> robin_: nm, libapt-front is stl
<KaoticEvil> LOL nalioth.. ive only got a 20GB drive ;) :P (linkage, please :D )
<mornfall> robin_: what about agile/xp development style? :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: the link ubotu sent you will tell you about uni and multi
<KaoticEvil> ok
<robin_> mornfall: are u and apokryphos developers of adept ?
<mornfall> robin_: no, only me
<robin_> mornfall: ok, sry for saying it sucks :)
<mornfall> robin_: np, i can handle that :)
<stdoubt> can anyone help me explain this behavior?::: chmod 666 makes a directory drwx-r--r--;;;;that's just plain wrong -then chmod 777 gives: drwx-r-x-r-x.....seriously wtf?
<KaoticEvil> what are backports?
<apokryphos> you shouldn't ever chmod a directory to 666
<stdoubt> "sudo chmod 666 /media/hdb1" = drwx-r-r-- <---where are my w's????
<mornfall> apokryphos: only if you are satanist :)
<robin_> be able to access the directory would be handy
<redguy> stdoubt: maybe the fs you're on a read-only filesystem?
<pieterjan> how can I open the file /etc/sudoers in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> pieterjan: what do you want to change?
<mornfall> robin_: most of adept and large chunks of libapt-front were written and tested in ~2 months (for libapt-front, in 2 people, adept only myself), that's why it's so basic :)
<pieterjan> I don't know yet, maybe adding a user
<chemaja_> apokryphos: never? what about /tmp?
<mornfall> (and i have a day job, luckily it was holiday time @ uni)
<chemaja_> apokryphos: or any other sticky dir for that matter?
<robin_> mornfall: yes, I understand
<stdoubt> redguy: mount shows as (rw)
<robin_> mornfall: but that's also a big ugly thing of kubuntu it isn't tested enough
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: backports are programs from the future
<robin_> mornfall: points to HAL fix
<redguy> stdoubt: ro was my only shot, sorry :-)
<KaoticEvil> kinda like beta's?
<robin_> it should be tested, before it will be released
<mornfall> robin_: well, i think adept is quite stable, considering the tight schedule
<robin_> just like you can't use the control centre with 1024x768.
<mornfall> robin_: as for kubuntu as whole, yeah, i completely agree
<KaoticEvil> adept crashed on me when i added a repoisity :P
<mornfall> bah
<KaoticEvil> so im just pico'ing the sources.list file ;)
<mornfall> what about reporting it huh
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: not at all. ubuntu releases every 6 months. only programs of a certain version can fit into each release before it goes "gold"
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<robin_> mornfall: ok, not adept, but the rest .. it looks not good tested
<mornfall> bugs.kde.org :)
<KaoticEvil> is it safe to add them to apt-get?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: programs from the next release (while under developement) are "back ported" to the current release
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: not yet, it isnt (they dont exist yet)
<KaoticEvil> doh
<KaoticEvil> ok
* KaoticEvil is getting fairly good with pico :)
<KaoticEvil> i just added multiverse...
<stdoubt> if sudo can't let me chmod a directory so my user can write to it then it's broken :-(
<apokryphos> pieterjan: better to talk here
<apokryphos> pieterjan: where do you get that?
<KaoticEvil> doh
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: pico? evil. try nano instead
<KaoticEvil> nano?
<KaoticEvil> console app?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: yes nano
<KaoticEvil> hmmm.. in a sec.. gotta smoke :P
<apokryphos> pieterjan: ok, go to K Menu -> System Settings, then users and groups from there
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: i'm the resident F/OSS zealot
<aftertaf> KaoticEvil:  !cigarette
<robin_> mornfall: maybe when I have some time, I could examine adept's code, and make my contribution to the community :)
<aftertaf> robin_:  hehe/...  and ppl like me contribute by using it and mentioning bugs / suggestions ;)
<robin_> aftertaf: that's how it works
<aftertaf> hehe
<robin_> also the amarok ppl are great, ask yesterday a feature, today it was implemented
<robin_> really great.
* KaoticEvil is gonna see if he can break firefox again lol
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: nano is picos "Free Software" clone
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: pico is non-free software
* apokryphos didn't know that
<apokryphos> interesting
<nalioth> apokryphos: a chink in your omniscience?
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<KaoticEvil> why am i getting 404's? :-\
<apokryphos> nalioth: impossible!
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: why are you visiting nonexistant pages?
<vicks> can one search the repos on www?
<nalioth> vicks: packages.ubuntu.com
<vicks> thnx
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  :P
<KaoticEvil> im not... apt-get is ;)
<KaoticEvil> i forgot a space heh
* apokryphos takes a guess
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: heh
<apokryphos> ok, I was going to guess at backports 8)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> damned tpyos :P
* apokryphos hands KaoticEvil copy+paste
<KaoticEvil> im going to end up making my drive one partition again....
<KaoticEvil> are there non-destructive partitioning tools for *nix? (something on the line of Partion Magic?)
<apokryphos> I've had problems with PM a couple of times in the past
<apokryphos> possible tools: gparted, qtparted
<KaoticEvil> i never have... well, with formatting ext2/3 partitions i have.. but other than that, none
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: we dont need non destructive partitioning tools, we have the "mount" and "fstab" to integrate our storage
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: ive got 3 partitions currently... / (hda1), swap (hda2) and /windows/data (hda3, vfat)... i may need to borrow some of my free space on hda3 for installation ;)
<KaoticEvil> it currently holds all my data from windows.. MP3's and the like
<vicks> has anyone tried lphoto. looks like a cute app. perhaps it should be in the repos?
<KaoticEvil> wow.. that was fast :O
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you can mount the windows drive, if you wish
<KaoticEvil> it is ;)
<KaoticEvil> its at /windows/data
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: then why "make one partition" ?
<KaoticEvil> well... that way i can move all the data files (MP3's, docs, etc, etc) to ~ and have the rest of the space free for installing things :P
<KaoticEvil> ok.. apache works... how do i check my IP address? (DHCP configured)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: in a terminal, ifconfig
<KaoticEvil> ta :)
<KaoticEvil> ugh.. gotta reconfigure port forwarding *again*
<^rob^> hi
<^rob^> does live cd has install option?
<^rob^> I want to try breezy - i have hoary now! - maybe i'll change trough packages! - not shure yet!
<apokryphos> it doesn't, no
<apokryphos> hopefully Dapper will, however
<KaoticEvil> breezy is cool :)
<^rob^> apokryphos: you were talking to me?
<apokryphos> yes
<KaoticEvil> dapper... next release?
<^rob^> what's Dapper - ,....a
<^rob^> aha
<apokryphos> Dapper Drake, yup
<^rob^> ok :)
<apokryphos> Ubuntu 6.04
<^rob^> i'll upgrade tru packages then
* KaoticEvil is gonna have to get that
<KaoticEvil> man.. i used to be a devout "slack"er...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: we all will
<^rob^> KaoticEvil: me too - but since i've seen Debian APt SuperCow Power - i switched
<^rob^> ;)
<KaoticEvil> kubuntu... ive *finally* found a distro that TOTALLY eliminates the need for windows :)
<apokryphos> =)
<KaoticEvil> thats the problem i was having... always found *something* that i couldnt do... 
<^rob^> KaoticEvil: ;)
<KaoticEvil> <3 kubuntu :)
<^rob^> They're effort deserve some money! :)
<robin_food> mornfall: where can I get the svn / cvs version of adept ?
<^rob^> robin_food: ck sourceforge or freshmeat
<apokryphos> robin_food: it's in kde trunk
<apokryphos> robin_food: playground/sysadmin
<robin_> k
<KaoticEvil> can some one try to access my webserver from an external network, please?
<KaoticEvil> its http://kaoticevil.ath.cx
<mornfall> robin_: svn.debian.org for libapt-front, svn.kde.org, /trunk/playground/sysadmin/ept for adept
<mornfall> robin_: do you have accounts on those?
<bobuse> KaoticEvil: it works
<mornfall> robin_: (first needs alioth account, second kde svn account)
<KaoticEvil> sweet! :D
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: close it up, bubba
<KaoticEvil> first time ive *ever* gotten a webserver to run
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: just trying to get it working for now :) 
<KaoticEvil> to run on linux*
<robin_> mornfall: anonymous ?
<KaoticEvil> iuve already got HTML to add to it :)
<robin_> mornfall: or is that not possible
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: then you're in business
<KaoticEvil> as soon as i find where TO put them :P (pico's httpd.conf)
<apokryphos> mornfall: no need for a kde account... anonymous svn works fine, no?
<KaoticEvil> how long does sudo retain the password?
<apokryphos> 15 mins by default, IIRC
<KaoticEvil> but sudo -s is indefinate? or until i close the console window?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> sudo -i is better though
<KaoticEvil> whats that do?
* nalioth used to use sudo even before ubuntu made it default (in his pre-ubuntu days)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: they are functionally the same command
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<apokryphos> KaoticEvil: see man sudo; it sets up the environment more appropriately
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> hmmmm.. ok
<KaoticEvil> ok, lets see if i can break Firefox and Thunderbird again :)
<robin_> who decide if a package is ready to get in kubuntu ?
<nikkia> nalioth: i occasionally used sudo prior to 2001ish, but the real kicker for me to use sudo, was MacOS X
<nalioth> nikkia: yes, that's where i was influenced
<nikkia> altho the first OS X install i did, i created a root password, out of ignorance+legacy :)
<nalioth> nikkia: you mean "just plain tradition!" lol
<nikkia> nalioth: yes, 'legacy'
<nikkia> nalioth: too used to ssh -l root ...
<KaoticEvil> and........... did i break it?
<nikkia> (yes, i was stupid enough back then to enable root login over ssh :P
<KaoticEvil> no! w00t!
<nalioth> nikkia: at least it was over ssh   :
<nikkia> nalioth: i haven't enabled telnetd for a LONG time
<KaoticEvil> ssh... secure shell... remote console?
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: calm down, bubba, you'll soon be doin this all in your sleep
<KaoticEvil> im just askin man ;)
<KaoticEvil> like i said.. im not a complete n00b... ive been working on computers for the last 16 years ;)
<nikkia> nalioth: and i certainly haven't enabled the rlogin stuff since about 1991, when i was pointed at the huge security issues with it :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you can forward your local machine either via shell or x to remote machines
<KaoticEvil> just new to linux ;) (and not totally so there either)
<KaoticEvil> whoa.. cool
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you've heard of 'x forwarding" ?
<KaoticEvil> nope
<KaoticEvil> let me see if i can guess...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you got good pipes on both ends, you can run X apps on your local box (when set up properly) from anywhere in the world
<KaoticEvil> basically, you run the x server on one machine, and a client connects from another machine, and gets the X data?
<nikkia> nalioth: don't even need good pipes :)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: and remote shell is childs play
<KaoticEvil> heh i was right ;)
<KaoticEvil> sounds a bit like VNC...
<nikkia> nalioth: i've ssh -X'ed to my work's 512/128 connection and managed to do work ok
<nikkia> nalioth: altho, for some reason eclipse doesn't like being ssh -X'ed
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: linux is only limited by you
<apokryphos> the quotable nalioth ;-)
* apokryphos heads over to quote page
<KaoticEvil> lol
* nalioth is gonna start speaking through ubotu or something, he's on the quotes page FAR too much
<KaoticEvil> well, at the moment, its pretty crippled ;) :P
<nalioth> well, cyl, time for my daily language lessons
<KaoticEvil> later Nakkel 
<KaoticEvil> are ty for the help :)
<KaoticEvil> noirequus:  even...
<noirequus> KaoticEvil: i'm always in and out
<noirequus> nikkia knows FAR more than I, tho
<KaoticEvil> im sure yall will be seein a lot of me :P
<apokryphos> daaim; digikam's redeye elimination is pretty darn good
<juho> hi
<juho> hmm, i have some kind of problem with my Dcgui :)
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> hello
<dragonkh> I was just reading bash.org it really had me in stitches of laughter - its so damn funny 1
<dragonkh> !
<ubotu> dragonkh: Wish i knew
<dragonkh> ubotu: um ?
<ubotu> dragonkh: I don't know, could you explain it?
<dragonkh> ubuto I wasnt talking to you ?
<dragonkh> ubuto who are you ?
<apokryphos> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<dragonkh> oops!
<apokryphos> dragonkh: hahaha, yeah, it's pretty funny
<apokryphos> http://bash.org/?99835
<dragonkh> hahah
<kjMAX> I took a box that was running WinXP and wiped it, put Kubuntu on it, and I config'd my own kernel.  Is it possible I chose an IDE driver that is not ideal for my particular hardware?  Filesystem usage seems slow, and it seems to slow down the system as a whole as well.  I am running one big / slice on ext3
<kjMAX> I don't even remember if there were multiple choices under the IDE/ATA section, but I don't have access to a box to check right now
<dragonkh> kjMAX: maybe check hdparm 
<robin_> jjesse: turn on dma
<robin_> kjMAX: turn on dma
<kjMAX> So there is a separate option in the kernel config for DMA?  That I might have disabled
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kjMAX about dma
<kjMAX> I know DMA
<kjMAX> it's just bugging me, I set it up for VDR for a friend, yesterday I was copying a bunch of files to a Samba share, which weas going quite slow, and I figured it was Samba, but what was annoying was that this file copying totally killed the system performance as a whole, loike responsiveness
<kjMAX> it's an Athlon 1800 with 512MB ram and a recent 200GB HD, so it's not old slow hardware
<Adkron> alright if my kubuntu is not plugged into the network I installed on then I have no network connection and no windows manager
<Adkron> any ideas
<PJeremy> nalioth: hi, would you happen to know where i can get the new transcode package and how to build it?
<nalioth> PJeremy: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Tm_T> fucking ddos
<Tm_T> uhm, sorry
<_str> Tm_T: dldos?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> ddos
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ddos
<storkur> Anyone know how to fix a sound problem in kubuntu, latest driver installed and only alert sound is working not CD and MP3
<PJeremy> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<_str> !javadebs
<ubotu> Sun Java debs packaged for Ubuntu. Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy))
<eric> anglais ou francais ici
<nalioth> anglais, s'il vous plait
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<eric> ha ok sorry my englis is poor 
<nalioth> c'est bon
<eric> ok thanks
<kkathman> greetings :)
<PJeremy> morning kkathman 
<kkathman> Hey there PJeremy :)
<Hhhhh> hello, is it possible to make a xubuntu install with a kubuntu CD instead of an ubuntu one?
<nalioth> Hhhhh: surely it is
<kkathman> Hhhhh: xubuntu?
<kkathman> Hhhhh:  you mean, ubuntu + XFCE ?
<nalioth> kkathman: that is what Hhhhh requested info re
<storkur> Anyone know how to fix a sound problem in kubuntu, latest driver installed and only alert sound is working not CD and MP3
<kkathman> nalioth: just making sure it wasnt a mistake in typing
<kkathman> Hey aftertaf :)
<nalioth> kkathman: aftertaf is suffering flaky relay syndrome
<Yoshiki>  !%)
<kkathman> nalioth: ahhh the dreaded FRS
<Adkron> If I boot my laptop up, and it is not connected to a network I get no kde.  I get the loading screen, and then I get a blue background with a mouse pointer, that is all.  sometimes I will get an error about the .dcopserver not running, but it is.
<Kejk_PL> Adkron: you have to up you loopback device
<Kejk_PL> it should be done at start, but probably it is a bug in Ububtu/Kubuntu
<Adkron> Kejk_PL: even if I bring it up it doesn't work
<Adkron> it is up right now
<Kejk_PL> is it have 127.0.0.1 IP?
<Adkron> yes
<Kejk_PL> ping localhost works?
<Adkron> and I can ping localhost even though eth0 isn't enabled
<Adkron> if I give eth0 an ip it still won't work
<Adkron> I tried the static ip thing
<Kejk_PL> maybe /etc/hosts is broken?
<Adkron> Kejk_PL: I'll see what I find
<Kejk_PL> Adkron: I commented out all IPv6 lines - now I have only one line: 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       ubuntu
<Kejk_PL> sometimes dhclient btokes "lo"
<Kejk_PL> brokes "lo"
<Kejk_PL> try:
<Kejk_PL> ifdown -a
<Kejk_PL> and then
<ztonzy> :)
<ztonzy> hi apokryphos 
<Kejk_PL> ifup lo
<Kejk_PL> then /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hey man; how've you been? :)
<Adkron> Kejk_PL: I'll try
<ztonzy> apokryphos, trying Kubuntu again...as always Konqueor fails on me...
<ztonzy> it sucks
<apokryphos> ztonzy: still problems on Breezy stable? :(
<ztonzy> apokryphos, is it ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: Breezy has been stable as of Oct. 13, yup
<ztonzy> apokryphos, have used Ubuntu with no big problem...but Kubuntu and Konqueror always seem to fail
<apokryphos> ztonzy: it might be worth trying out the kde 3.5 beta2 packages, as well, if you're still having problems with Breezy (stable version)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, still ? installed KDE during weekend and this is first time Konqueor crashed , but yes...I am not impressed :-\
<Adkron> Kejk_PL: still a no go.
<apokryphos> ztonzy: sad to hear. Try out the kde 3.5 packages out
<ztonzy> apokryphos, how to do that ? :)
<apokryphos> ztonzy: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<Kejk_PL> Adkron: if it ping localhost (and 127.0.0.1), it should work. I have no idea why it isn't...
<Adkron> Kejk_PL: I can ping loaclhost.  I've been all over the forums and google.  Can't find an answer any where.  I have heard of a few other people having the same problem
<Adkron> Kejk_PL: I had it on FreeBSD before and I just enabled DHCP and it worked
<ztonzy> hmmm
<ztonzy> apokryphos, first add the key and then apt-get 3.5 beta 2 ?
<ztonzy> strange...
<apokryphos> ztonzy: first make sure that you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<ztonzy> apokryphos, I have
<apokryphos> ztonzy: then get the key, change your sources.list, and finally sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> ztonzy: it's as easy as falling off a log
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hmm need to update sourcelist before adding key ??
<apokryphos> ztonzy: no
<ztonzy> nalioth, no...it doesnt look that easy to me
<apokryphos> ztonzy: which part?
<ztonzy> "gpg: can't open `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg': file or directory does not exist"
<Riddell> ztonzy: download the file
<nalioth> ztonzy: the instructions are very good on the page
<ztonzy> :P
<ztonzy> sorry...
<apokryphos> ztonzy: wget http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<nalioth> ztonzy: read the isntructions on adding his key
<ztonzy> thanks all!
<ztonzy> :) apt-get now
<apokryphos> cool
<ztonzy> hmm slow server
<apokryphos> several mirrors there; but the default kubuntu.org one was pacey for me when I used it
<ztonzy> yay...faster now
<ztonzy> sorry for the moaning :)
<Adkron> Oh well I guess I'll just have to install gentoo
<apokryphos> Riddell: has it been decided yet whether 3.5 official will be in backports?
<Riddell> apokryphos: I'll make packages for breezy
<apokryphos> Riddell: yup; I just mean... will they go into Ubuntu backports repo?
<nalioth> Riddell: if i'm gonna build ppc pkgs for hoary, which version should i do ?
<Riddell> apokryphos: dunno, I'll need to discuss that with mez etc
<ztonzy> apokryphos, then I need reboot or relogin ?
<apokryphos> ztonzy: just a relogin
<ztonzy> apokryphos, thanks
* ztonzy need food such things now
<robin_> any nzbget users here?
<nalioth> robin_: i use knzb, fwiw
<robin_> nalioth: does it work with nzbget server ?
<nalioth> i have no idea what nzbget server is
<regeya> yeah, what's nzbget
<robin_> nalioth: http://www.sf.net/projects/nzbget
<Mars_^> Someone had problem with compiling ksmoothdock?
<robin_> i'm the maintainer of a GUI Client for the server for win32/linux (http://www.sf.net/project/fastnzb)
<nalioth> robin_: you're a real live dev? 
<robin_> nalioth: when I got time
<nalioth> i considered nzbget, but couldnt figure it out
<robin_> nalioth: it is a little project.
<nalioth> so i settled on knzb (cause the kde nzb thing is atrocious)
<robin_> nalioth: well nzbget is nice, if you have a server for downloading stuff
<nalioth> robin_: do you mean a news server?
<robin_> nalioth: no
* nalioth uses knzb with his news server daily
<robin_> nalioth: I got an server running nzbget, which connects with a news server
<nalioth> robin_: that sounds complicated
<robin_> nalioth: with my main PC or laptop I can send nzb files to my server, and the server starts downloading for the newsgroup servers of my ISP
<Mars_^> What is the best macOS similar docker
<Mars_^> ?
<nalioth> robin_: is that how nzbget works ?, or the way YOU work it?
<XtremXpert> Anybody using DSL BONDING on ubuntu
<robin_> nalioth: most users use it that way
<XtremXpert> ??
<nalioth> Mars_^: either gdesklets, adesklets or superkarambe
<apokryphos> Mars^: kxdocker, probably
<robin_> nalioth: it is not complicate
<robin_> d
<nalioth> robin_: i'll have to get with you later for more discussion
<robin_> nalioth: you don't have to leave your desktop PC on..
* regeya doesn't do nntp, but he'd think that just using a newserader would be nice
<nalioth> it's past my bedtime
<robin_> nalioth: cya
<apokryphos> 'night nalioth
<nalioth_zZz> y'all be safe
<Mars^> what is the best MacOs similar docker?
<apokryphos> Mars^: look up -- people answered
<Niomi> i find gdesklets to be pretty buggy, so i wouldn't recomend that one. it's not for KDE anyway, i don't think.
<Mars^> apokryphos, problem is that it disconnected me before i could read it :/
<apokryphos> [16:17:17]  <nalioth> Mars_^: either gdesklets, adesklets or superkarambe
<apokryphos> [16:17:20]  <apokryphos> Mars^: kxdocker, probably
<robin_> I like kaffeine, it always crash, you can count on it :/
<kkathman> robin_: what engine are you using?
<laszlok> kaffeine only ever crashes when I close it, but I wanted it to go away anyway
<robin_> kkathman: xine
<kkathman> robin_: ahh ok...cuz, like laszlok, it only "crashes" when it closes occasionally
<robin_> kkathman: yes
<robin_> kkathman: that's a bad thing
<robin_> kkathman: well i will stich to mplayer
<apokryphos> robin_: are you on breezy?
<apokryphos> oh yeah, wait.. /me remembers. I think there's an open bug on that
<apokryphos> hm, looks like that guy didn't report it
<apokryphos> robin_: please file a bug report, if you can. bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<laszlok> how do you install the mplayer gui?
<apokryphos> laszlok: make sure you have gmplayer, then just alt+f2 -> gmplayer
<laszlok> Couldnt find package gmplayer
<dab> hi
<apokryphos> laszlok: maybe you have it already then; go on to step 2
<apokryphos> hi dab
<laszlok> wow thats odd, i do have it installed
<dab> everyone once in awhile my computer completely freezes on my new breezy (my old hoary, on a different hard disk, works just fine). i can move the mouse (but no click-through). i have no idea where to begin -- 
<apokryphos> not that odd; good idea to bring it in with mplayer
<manveru> dabugas: do you use renderaccel with a nvidia?
<manveru> dabugas: because i have the same problem sometimes... without any reason (but most of the time while opening a kopete-window)
<dabugas> manveru: i get it in freeciv and angband, but i can watch a full dvd without a problem
<dabugas> manveru: i have GeForce2 MX/MX 400 with the 'nv' driver (not the 'nvidia')
<manveru> dabugas: well, i rarely play on my computer... so don't know about it
<manveru> dabugas: i have a geforce 4200 ti... with the nvidia-driver - so no common base here
<dabugas> manveru: it has happened in other situations, though
<dabugas> manveru: in my case everything freezes, no keyboard input, but i can move the mouse
<manveru> it never happens on my laptop (wich has no nvidia-card)
<manveru> yeah, but clicking has no effect - and you can't switch - using the [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1...] 
<dabugas> it shouldn't be the card, because hoary seems to work fine
<manveru> but you use a different xorg-server
<dabugas> i don't think i tried switching to a term but alt+ctrl+del and alt+ctrl+backspace do nothing
<dabugas> yeah i have xorg on both
<manveru> check the versions
<dabugas> ah, sorry, misread. ignore last comment.
<dabugas> well, breezy has the xserver-xorg-driver-nv package which was absent in hoary.
<dabugas> you think the problem is in the driver itself?
<davedorm> hey all
<davedorm> how do I see if my webcam works in Kubuntu
<obsvuugj> salut
<obsvuugj> hi
<obsvuugj> how do I shutdown the computer ? in the K menu I have Log Out ! no Shut Down :(
<_xuniL> press log out and then... shut down
<_xuniL> "turn off computer
<_xuniL> "
<obsvuugj> I don't have turn off the computer! I have only "End current session"
<_xuniL> hmm.. i atleast got it :(
<_xuniL> well you could try this in console... i think you shouldent turn off computer like this but init 0
<_xuniL> know it works on suse
<obsvuugj> _xuniL> or sudo halt ;)
<_xuniL> buy init 0 works right?
<obsvuugj> _xuniL> I don't know
<_xuniL> k
<frank23> they fixed the kcontrol bug?? Joy!
<slicslak> it would be nice to have an rsync browser built into konq.  browse the dir struct via ssh, down/uploads are done with rsync.  i don't know of any app that does this.  anyone?
<_system> first time user
<_system> finally online!
* olwin is away: Away at the moment
<_system> Is there a noob room ?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> #noob
<Riddell> _system: welcome along
<Tm_T> ;)
<_system> thanks!
<_system> JOIN #noob
<Riddell> _system: here is always good for kubuntu chat and questions
<Riddell> _system: /join
<_system> oops..thanks R
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder what that #noob really contains
<Tm_T> just thought people understand it as joke
<Tm_T> apparently not
* olwin is back.
<Riddell> Tm_T: I didn't understand it as a joke, use smileys on jokes
<Mars> Hi
<Mars> What program do you use as a dvd player?
<_xuniL> xine!
<Tm_T> Riddell: I should, but then I'm supposed to use smileys all the time :p
<Tm_T> Mars: kmplayer, mplayer, xine, gxine, kaffeine, <your favourite>
<hussam_> Will dapper's kernel be compiled with gcc-4.0 or gcc-3.4 like breezy?
<Riddell> hussam_: not sure, fabbione is the one to ask
<hussam_> Riddell: ok thanks
<_stephan> Ich htte mal ne Frage zu Firefox: Unter Debian konnte ich immer in Foren geschriebene aber nicht verlinkte http-Links makieren und mittels mittlerer Maustaste sofort aufrufen. Das geht jetzt unter kubuntu nicht mehr. Wei jemand was sich da verndert hat?
<Update> hello
<neoncode> hello there
<seezer> _stephan: versuchs lieber in englisch
<_stephan> seezer: hehe.. hab ich gerade gemerkt :-)
<seezer> _stephan: edit > preferences > tabbed browsing > features > load urls from the clipboard on middle-click
<Update> are this channels over taken ?
<_stephan> seezer: thank you 
<seezer> Update: by masses of kubuntu users?
<Update> no buy the FUD brigade
<kkathman> overtaken?
<neoncode> FUD?
<seezer> Update: why do you think?
<kkathman> and why on earth would anyone want to "take over" a kubuntu channel  LOL :)
<at1as> BECAUSE ALL OSes OTHER THAN KUBUNTU ARE NOT FREE AND WILL DIE A HORRIBLE DEATH!!!!
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<neoncode> What about ubuntu?
<neoncode> that's free!
<at1as> NOBODY EVER GOT FIRED FOR BUYING KUBUNTU!
<at1as> NO! NO! NO!  THEY ONLY THINK THEY'RE FREE!
<kkathman> uhmm isnt ubuntu free?
<neoncode> wait, if kubuntu is free, then how can you buy it?
<seezer> at1as: could you hit shift once?
<at1as> <jk>  Sorry, I was doing my best FUD imitation....
<at1as>  ;)
<at1as> heheh
<kkathman> rofl
<Tm_T> at1as: do again and I'll make sure you day sloooowly
<Tm_T> s/day/die/
<neoncode> lol
<Broxtor> Hi. I read everywhere on the net that it is pretty complicated to get lirc working under hoary. Has this improved in Breezy?
<kkathman> Broxtor: yeah very hard... you type iirc at the konsole....worked in hoary too
<neoncode> I had no problems getting IRC to work with breezy. I just installed it and opened konversation
<angelusco> hola a todos, HI Everybody
<seezer> irc != lirc
<Tm_T> kkathman: lirc ..
<Broxtor> seezer: Thanks!
<kkathman> hey angelusco :)
<Tm_T> Linux InfraRed Control (?)
<angelusco> could somebody tell me how to use mono ???
<kkathman> ohh  my bad...looked like iirc
<angelusco> hello kkathman
<Broxtor> kkathman: I think I've got IRC working....
* kkathman checks his glasses
<Broxtor> ;-0
<Broxtor> ;-)
<angelusco> sup rsphink
<neoncode> annnnndd amaroK crashed agean... .
<angelusco> sup raphink *
<Update> amaroK is crack
<seezer> angelusco: i bet http://www.mono-project.com will do ;)
<Update> LOL
<neoncode> what's wrong with it? It seemed ok to me...
<angelusco> #kubuntu-es
<at1as> amarok rules (when it's not crashing)
<seezer> 1.3.5 is pretty stable
<angelusco> seezer, well actually i was reading that site but i couln't run mono
<Update>  amarok roles
<angelusco> just installed it
<Update> rolls
<neoncode> I'd tell you what version i have... if I could get into it... :(
<seezer> angelusco: and now you want to _run_ mono?
<apokryphos> neoncode: dpkg -l|grep amarok
<apokryphos> my amarok never crashes... 
<angelusco> yap, when i do click on the icon in my desktop it only open some folder, but not the program
<neoncode> I have 1.3.1-0ubuntu4 apparently...
<Update> i bet amarok is sposored by RIAA 
<neoncode> Update: why do you think that?
<seezer> angelusco: mono is no programm. its a framework, compiler etc
<Update> because it makes sence
<seezer> angelusco: just get mono applications - or do you want to code for/with mono?
<neoncode> update: why does it make sence? are you messing with me? 
<angelusco> i mean i used to make some programs on visual basic (microsoft) but now i want to drop that garbage but i can't cu'z i can's make programs on linux (kubuntu)
<Update> because amarok makes a list of mp3s and do tell about it some here on the net
* seezer shows neoncode /ignore
<Update> im telling you amarok is a snitch program
<kkathman> Update...its not against the law to play mp3s on your computer...and amarok isnt p2p
<seezer> angelusco: better read the manuals and docs on mono-project.com again. they tell you everything.
<insanekane> angelusco: try gambas :)
<angelusco> bbl
<angelusco> i will c u on the night or maybe tomorrow
<angelusco> need to work
<seezer> angelusco: "mono" is just framework,compiler,libraries. monodevelop is perhaps what you're searching for
<seezer> it's an IDE for mono
<neoncode> err i'm new to IRC what does "[18:58]  * seezer shows neoncode /ignore" mean?...
<Update> i got kubuntu thru p2p
<kkathman> Update: dont know why...there are hundreds of download site :)
<kkathman> sites 
<seezer> neoncode: first, that there is a ignorelist you could use to get rid of guys like Update, and second that you could just use a brainbased filter and don't react on his sweet trolling
<Update> ive got proff
<neoncode> ohh!... he's a troll?... Ohh..
<seezer> neoncode: he just got my personal tag. decide yourself.
<Update> im taged now :)
<neoncode> "personal tag"?
<Update> what else is news ?
<_xuniL> are there a way to turn the pc to standby?
<Update> no toe tag
<_xuniL> ??
<Update> BBroxtor is a pig
<rikva> !hibernate
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, rikva
<rikva> !ssuspend
<ubotu> rikva: Are you smoking crack?
<rikva> nevermind.
<_xuniL> are there a way to turn linux in standby?
<rikva> _xuniL: search on software suspend @ google
<mth`MAW> Good evening
<_xuniL> ooc ok..
<_xuniL> http://www.suspend2.net/
<Update> any one cracked kubuntu yet ?
<_xuniL> cracked?
<neoncode> cracked?
<_xuniL> what is it to crack?
<kkathman> _xuniL and neoncode just ignore him he's just trying to troll
<_xuniL> k
<Update> broken in 
<neoncode> what was the synax of that ignore command agean?
<Update> any one hacked a felow kubuntu user yet ?
<_xuniL> rikva finding hibernate in adept its that the right dont whant to install from sourcE?
<Update> i ear kubuntu dosent have firewall heh 
<rikva> _xuniL: i have no idea, i never used it
<Update> thats why its called breeezzyyyy
<rikva> Update: what is your point?
<kkathman> neoncode: just do /ignore  name
<kkathman> rikva: same thing...we get trolls all the time..just  /ignore them
<neoncode> Ahh sweet relief
<_xuniL> testing the hibernate thing now..
<rikva> kkathman: are there no ops here?
<kkathman> rikva:  yes there are
<Update> SIGN A PETITION
<kkathman> part of the "philosophy" is that these people want you to kick them to instigate...so its just better to /ignore
<neoncode> if someone is on your ignore list can they read your messages?
<rikva> kkathman: i get the point... don't feed the trolls =)
<kkathman> neoncode: yes
<kkathman> rikva: kind of like animals :)
<neoncode> K, sorry for my newbish'ness everyone.
<kkathman> np neoncode 
<robin_> what's wrong with Update ?
<kkathman> robin_: /ignore him
<robin_> kkathman: roger that
<neoncode> just for future refrence, how do you un-ignore people?
<kkathman> hehe
<robin_> neoncode what about /unignore 
<neoncode> [19:16]  [421]  unignore Unknown command
<robin_> neoncode: you are not using irssi (!)
<neoncode> Robin_:... what's that?
<kkathman> if you use konversation its easy
<robin_> neoncode: paradise on earth
<neoncode> robin_: very discriptive. so what is it?
<robin_> neoncode: an cli based irc client
<neoncode> and yes I use konversation
<robin_> neoncode: ncurses
<neoncode> robin_: what?
<robin_> neoncode: just an irc client for non-gui environments 
<robin_> neoncode: capice?
<robin_> :)
<neoncode> capice?
<robin_> neoncode: nvm
<neoncode> I said I was new to this...
<kkathman> to turn ignore off...its simply /ignore off name
<kkathman> default is on
<kkathman> or it might be /ignore name off  but I dont think it makes any difference
<robin_> neoncode: np, you understand what irssi is now /
<neoncode> robin_: a CLI based IRC client
<robin_> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is, like, http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<neoncode> robin_: I like GUI's though... but that's just the windows user in me talking with it's last dieing breath
<robin_> neoncode: hehe i'm using a GUI, but the irc client is running on my server 24/7
<kkathman> but if you are in kubuntu, why would you want to use a konsole IRC?
<robin_> neoncode: i'm remote logged in with ssh on my server to use irssi :)
<robin_> kkathman: because I do turn off my desktop, but not my server.
<kkathman> ahh ok..that makes sense
<kkathman> but I'd think you are a bit different than most :)
<kkathman> not a bad way...just different :)
<robin_> :)
<robin_> well I'm not the only one, which use it this way though
* kkathman needs more information to run a linux server, which I really eventually wish to do
<kkathman> since I have multiple linux and windows boxes here on my network at home
<robin_> kkathman: well my linux box isn't do much, it is a mail server, and I use it for IRC :)
<robin_> *doing
<kkathman> robin_: I would like to turn mine into a development server for web sites
<robin_> kkathman: oh true, I have a cvs server on it.
<kkathman> I've just not researched what I need to do
<kkathman> CVS is part of it sure
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<neoncode> I have a litte network at my home too, sorry I was AFK.
<neoncode> Oh does linux have any kind of equivilent of the windows task manager so I can forsefully end programs?
<manveru> neoncode: there are lots of tools for that
<neoncode> manveru: such as? amaroK is now frozen...
<manveru> try [ctrl] +[alt] +[esc]  and click on it
<neoncode> Opps...
<manveru> you could also go to the commandline and type 'killall amarok'
<manveru> and there are of course graphical tools, like ksysguard
<neoncode> It was minimised to the system tray thingy and I held that and clicked on the task bar and well... it worked alright...
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> kicker should come back
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<manveru> at1as: you are not kicker... are you?
<neoncode> Is there a keybord shortcut for the command line?
<manveru> yeah
<neoncode> what?
<kkathman> neoncode: Ksysguard
<kkathman> if you are in Kubuntu that is
<robin_> what is the short-key to get in the google search box in konqueror like ctrl+k in Firefox ?
<manveru> i use yakuake for the command-line
<robin_> manveru: yeah yakuake is good.
<kkathman> neoncode: at the CLI you can use ps -au  or ps -aux (x gives you the system processes)
<neoncode> What is the keyboard shortcut for the command line...I killed my kciker and and need a command line to bring it back...
<robin_> manveru: except shift+insert doesn't work for me
<robin_> neoncode: alt+f2 -> konsole
<kkathman> neoncode: alt-F2
<kkathman> or alt-F2 kicker
<robin_> what is the short-key to get in the google search box in konqueror like ctrl+k in Firefox ?
<manveru> robin_: yeah, have the same problem - i have to cut&paste via mouse
<neoncode> robin_ Ctrl + H I think....
<manveru> you can lookup all of konquerors shortcuts in the options
<robin_> manveru: yeah me2
<robin_> neoncode: doesn't work
<neoncode> Ahh lovely I got my taskbar back
<robin_> manveru: oh, will take a look
<kkathman> hehe neoncode 
<robin_> manveru: hmm don't see them, could you tell where they are listed exactly ?
<manveru> wait a sec
<neoncode> CTRL + K!!!
<neoncode> that;s it
<robin_> neoncode: no that's firefox
<robin_> neoncode: at least, not working here
<manveru> not working for me as well
<neoncode> I thought you ment firefox?
<manveru> robin_: it's in options>shortcuts
<robin_> neoncode: lol, no konqueror
<robin_> manveru: yes I see, stupid me..
<neoncode> Ah...
<robin_> manveru: now I need to find the google / search entry
<robin_> hmm it says ctrl+s
<manveru> the 'focus searchbar' seems like the closest to me
<manveru> but it doesn't do that
<robin_> manveru: I changed it to CTRL+K, and now it work
<robin_> manveru: bug ?
<manveru> maybe...
<manveru> i don't use it so i never noticed it
<robin_> well it works now, i'm happy :)
<neoncode> what's the name of the system tray program thing... ive lost that now...
<kkathman> prolly not a bug..but possibly an enhancement request :)
<robin_> neoncode: you are losing it 
<robin_> neoncode: is everything crashing ??
<neoncode> no
<manveru> neoncode: just right-click on kicker... and search a bit in the [add program] 
* kkathman breaks the fingers of neoncode so that he cant lose stuff off his desktop
* neoncode is in pain
<kkathman> lol
<manveru> not sure how it is called in english...
<kkathman> neoncode: right click the kicker...add to panel, applet...system tray
<neoncode> it's grayed out and also selected already
<manveru> then remove it
<kkathman> thats what manveru was saying
<manveru> and add it again
<neoncode> it's grayed out, clicking does nothing
<manveru> didn't know it was called applet
* neoncode 's futile attemps at fixing his destop have failed
<manveru> kkathman: how can i add a shortcut to '3ddesk' in kde?
<neoncode> Oooo!! remove from tray... wait I removed it then added it agean and it still is not there.....
* neoncode is back where he started...
<manveru> well
<manveru> maybe it's not visible to you
<manveru> and it is at some odd position
<manveru> in this case - delete your kicker-configuration
<max> hi
<Update> LO
<Update> L
<neoncode> Oh! Wait I found it I trrned handles back to visible in the congiuration and it was beetween virtual desktops and programs list. but it has nothing on it...
<manveru> ^^
<neoncode> >_>;;
<flixor> nexu, hy how are you doing is your box oke
<neoncode> whoa. Did I just get kicked or something. I just suddenly seemed to log back on...
<kkathman> neoncode:  yes
<kkathman> [13:54]  <-- neoncode has left this server. (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<neoncode> Ohh... but I was not kicked by an op? just a connection error... I hope...
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> not kicked :)
<neoncode> That's good
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> its very very rare that someone gets kicked
<neoncode> that's kinna good
<Robdor> are the backports for breezy available yet?
<crimsun> no.
<kkathman> Robdor: no
<neoncode> backports?
<kkathman> neoncode: backports are kind of "alternative" sources for certain applications
<neoncode> kkathman: Ah ok.. sorry everyone for asking about everything...
<manveru> somebody who is using konversation here?
<crimsun> backports are newer versions of software from the development branch backported to the most recent stable release
<kkathman> no problem...its how you learn
<neoncode> KKathman: ok..
<kkathman> thats the technical explanation :)
<neoncode> Manveru: I am!
<kkathman> manveru: me too
<manveru> i just accidentally deactivated the bar with [options]  [help]  and stuff
<manveru> how do i get it back?
<kkathman> ctrl-m
<manveru> ty :)
<kkathman> if I understand your question
<manveru> yeah, just didn't know how to call it
<neoncode> you know that phrase in brackets that comes up when you leave. can you edit that?
<manveru> menubar might be a good word
<kkathman> well anyway
<manveru> Qt: 3.3.4
<manveru> KDE: 3.4.3
<manveru> kde-config: 1.0
<manveru> ah, sorry
<manveru> going to #test :)
<manveru> just found out about the shortcuts ^^
<neoncode> what's #test?
<kkathman> ?
<neoncode> appart from a chanel
<neoncode> I know that much
<manveru> a channel
<kkathman> some channel I suppose
<neoncode> but what;s it for?
<manveru> ...
<manveru> for testing :)
<kkathman> no clue never been there
<neoncode> I guessed that much, for testing what?
<manveru> it's for people like me who want to test 'stuff'
<neoncode> like "/me" and stuff
* neoncode likes computers
* neoncode needs to get out more
<manveru> exactly
<neoncode> Ooo
<manveru> the /google is cool
<laserline> Hello all, How can I add the "My Computer" on the kubuntu desktop ?
<neoncode> does kubunut have a "my computer"?
<manveru> laserline: what is _your computer_ ?
<neoncode> *kubuntu
<manveru> would feel odd if i had my computer on my desktop
<jjesse> my computer is for windows
<laserline> manveru the "My Computer" Icon 
<laserline> manveru Like I did in Gnome..
<neoncode> I think he means like on windows with a list of all mounted drives and such
<jjesse> if you just open up konq it looks almost the same as my computer?
<laserline> neoncode yeah... that's it.
<kkathman> laserline: closest thing is the System Settings...its on your K-menu, just find it and drag it to the desktop
<manveru> it's been a while since i used windows or gnome
<neoncode> I now have a hatrid for windows
<laserline> But I don't see an Icon for my mounted windows partitons - they are on the fstab and I can see them in gnome...
<firephoto> it would be the "Home" icon that is a kde default (not distro default)
<neoncode> The irony is I heard that microsoft's new wireless network service that they are getting installed actualy useses liunx for it's servers... that's what I think I read somewhere...
<laserline> Is there a way to add other mounted drives to the Storage ?
<robin_> neoncode: well hotmail have run on Linux for years, nothing new, MS nows the power of Linux :)
<robin_> *know
<robin_> s
<kkathman> laserline: go to the System Settings - Desktop - Behavior - tab for Device Icons
<manveru> robin_: so they are not the _one OS to rule them all_ anymore?
<kkathman> if they are samba shares you can enable the icons there
<laserline> kkathman I was there, and checked the "show icons for mounted devices.." still nothing happens (I refreshed the desktop too)
<neoncode> robin_: evan with their anti-linux "get the(microsoft funded research) facts" campain
<neoncode> manveru: I don't think windows was ever "the one OS to rule them all"
<kkathman> laserline: right click the desktop - create new - link to Device...and see if your shares are listed under NFS
<robin_> hehe not really no.
<laserline> kkathman they are listed there
<manveru> neoncode: at least they where, if you believe them
<neoncode> they just copyed apple for the GUI
<kkathman> laserline: then just create a link there then
<laserline> kkathman When I choose link to Harddisk device I get them.
<kkathman> right
<neoncode> and besides, Gmail > Hotmail by far
<kkathman> laserline: but not under NFS?
<robin_> well but google works with the NSA right :)
<robin_> or for.
<neoncode> They do?
<laserline> kkathman I see them under NFS too
<robin_> conspiracy theory
<kkathman> laserline: choose that and create your icon
<neoncode> and this means?
<firephoto> i think it was a current/ex cia dood that was hired early on... ;)
<laserline> kkathman 1. Why NFS? 2. How can I add this icon to the Storage in Konquereo
<robin_> neoncode: some pple think it is.
<neoncode> Well I like google... better than micro$uck
* firephoto hopes the cia isn't tracking my viagra solicitation offers.
<kkathman> laserline: if you create the icon, and the share is good, Konqueror will automatically open
<neoncode> google should make an OS! GoogleOS!
<robin_> firephoto: not CIA, but NSA
<kkathman> neoncode: thats coming soon I think
<neoncode> lol
<neoncode> they've made everything else
<robin_> you can earn dollars from google when you have a link on your website to firefox downloads with googlebar.
<laserline> kkathman That works, but what I want is diffrent. I would like it to be like in windows, where I see all my mounted drives, instead of haveing drive icons. I saw it in a diffrent distro, but don't know how to do it here...
<robin_> it is in the new adsense program.
<kkathman> laserline: you can see that in konq
<robin_> good pr for firefox I think.
<robin_> down with IE.
<robin_> before IE7 is launched :)
<neoncode> i never saw the need of the google search bar in firefox
<neoncode> we already have one
<neoncode> built in
<neoncode> and IE is the spawn of satan
<laserline> kkathman Yeah, but when I link it, Konq doesn't show the icon....
<robin_> neoncode: me neither, but like the idea
<robin_> google is tracking to much information
<spiral> hi
<neoncode> have you seen the screen shots of IE7? the interface is vrtualy a clone of firefox
<robin_> everything is linked all your e-mails, search history
<robin_> whatever
<robin_> neoncode: don't agree, because they have tabs ??
<neoncode> and that search bar thing
<robin_> I think Longhorn looks nice, but I don't want such a resource eating OS.
<neoncode> robin_: it's vista now
<robin_> vista longhorn, whocares.
<robin_> crap
<neoncode> I was looking into it before I moved to firefox
<laserline> kkathman you understand what I mean ?
<neoncode> is that TCPA junk actualy true?
<laserline> kkathman I only have in storage "floppy Drive" and "OneTouch160GB (external usb2 drive) but my windows partitiones aren't there....
<robin_> neoncode: TCPA ?
<kkathman> laserline: start Konqueror, then choose the left panel under ROOT...then choose /media...all of your shares will be there
<neoncode> Trusted Computeing
<robin_> enlighten me
<neoncode> hold on
<robin_> what does it do :)
<nexu> flixor: zup ?
<laserline> kkathman left panel ?
<flixor> join kubuntu-nl please 
<neoncode> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Computing
<neoncode> read that
<robin_> neoncode: Yes Sir !
<kkathman> laserline: dont your have a little panel on your Konq that has icons on it..like a house, a start a folder, a clock and a flag
<nexu> flixor: no one there
<kkathman> far left
<neoncode> robin_: XD
<flixor> no one there kubuntu-nl
<flixor> impossible
<flixor> i am there with 6 others nexu
<kkathman> if not, go to the address line and type /media
<laserline> kkathman you mean when I start konq I see the konq homepage (storage, trash, etc...)
<neoncode> rofl : "[20:18]  <-- Danny| has left this server. ("MMORPG. Mostly Men Online Roleplaying Girls.")"
<DewKnight> Hello... I have a problem and I want to know if anybody might be able to help me out. I have described the problem here: http://surmunity.com/showthread.php?p=139507
<robin_> neoncode: I don't like the idea about Trusted_Computing
<kkathman> laserline: just type /media 
<neoncode> robin_: that's the main reson I ditched microsoft for linux
<kkathman> laserline: in the address box
<neoncode> It was an impluse desision.. XP
* kkathman forgets he configured Konqeror as a file manager only
<robin_> neoncode: ok, but now you can't play games anymore :)
<neoncode> robin_: WINE, clegra?
<robin_> neoncode: cedaga you mean
<robin_> neoncode: clegra sounds like a disease
<neoncode> robin_: yes
<neoncode> rofl
<neoncode> but WINE sounds ok
<neoncode> I heard they got a beta version now
<robin_> yeah some work, some don't
<neoncode> after 13 years of development
<DewKnight> anybody have any ideas...?
<Drakeson> neoncode: I am using an internet service provider in canada which has recently got a proxy/firewall/filter/crap ... from microsoft.
<laserline> kkathman I did that before logging here... I only see my floppy and my usb external drive. but not my other partitions. note that they are mounted properly.
<robin_> I like ID games, they make native games voor LInux.
<neoncode> do you know if morrowint works?
<Drakeson> seems MS did a lot of thing to them. Internet Explorer under wine grabs pages much much faster Konq/Firefox. 
<neoncode> *morrowind
<robin_> neoncode: morrowind
<robin_> neoncode: don't think so.
<neoncode> robbin: damn
<Drakeson> They had previously got linux support but now just tell the I have linux and the agent at the help desk is about to kill you
<robin_> neoncode: what's wrong with your typo's :)
<neoncode> robin: what do you mean?
<robin_> neoncode: nvm, you make a lot of typo's np
<kkathman> laserline: odd... very odd then, cuz mine show up fine
<neoncode> robin: tiard(I carn't spell ether....)
<DewKnight> I would really appreciate any help that anybody could give for my issue here: http://surmunity.com/showthread.php?p=139507
<robin_> neoncode: lol
<nexu> ?
<robin_> where are u from ?
<robin_> neoncode: 
<kkathman> laserline: did you happen to make one of those icons for a samba share?
<neoncode> robbin: England.
<robin_> it is robin
<flixor> what nexu ?? cant you join the channel
<neoncode> I know...
* neoncode bangs head ageanst wall
<robin_> neoncode: ok, well I suck in English, so don't mind my typo's either ;)
<neoncode> robbin: you?
<robin_> neoncode: the netherlands.
<robin_> The Netherlands, Holland, whatever.
<neoncode> robin: oh, ho.
<robin_> ho ?
<neoncode> nvm
<robin_> k
* neoncode is strange
<robin_> you bet
<neoncode> lol
<robin_> too bad wine isn't working on amd64 linux
<kkathman> oops guess he got frustrated
<DewKnight> ok.. thanks much....
<robin_> Maybe I should install i386 version.
<neoncode> robin: why does it not work in amd64 linux anyway?
<robin_> neoncode: there is no wine for amd64.
<neoncode> robin_: I know but why?
<robin_> neoncode: probably they can't get it to work, or maybe it isn't technically possible.
<robin_> neoncode: I don't know what the real reason is.
<manveru> i've got a card-reader here, but when i plug a card in, there is no popup
<hedge> Can someone please help me with a clus for this error? [4294682.779000]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<hedge> [4294682.779000]  device-mapper: error adding target to table
<neoncode> what's the diffrence beetween i368 programs and amd64 ones anyway?
<hedge> clue that is
<DewKnight> alright a question.. can anybody even see what I am writing?
<neoncode> I can!
<robin_> neoncode: 32 and 64-bit
<manveru> DewKnight: i, for one, can :)
<robin_> DewKnight: yes, but we ignore you :)
<DewKnight> ok then, so I'm just being ignored, just making sure.
<robin_> DewKnight: no, not true, kidding.
<manveru> somebody can help me with cardreader?
<robin_> manveru: I don't know anything about cardreaders.
<neoncode> robin: I knew that but do they have to make the source code radicly diffrent?
<DewKnight> just uh.. kind of frustrated... this problem could mean my job
<robin_> neoncode: I haven't a clue
<neoncode> lol
<robin_> DewKnight: what's up ?
<robin_> DewKnight: I didn't see your problem
<manveru> neoncode: they are differently compiled...
<DewKnight> this: http://surmunity.com/showthread.php?t=16140
<DewKnight> can't get a customer's backup files off of the drive in kubuntu, won't mount any other hard drives for some reason
<neoncode> manveru: so what stops you from takeing the WINE source and compile them with a 64 bit compiler?
<torotux> hey :D
<hedge> Can someone please help me with a clue for this error? [4294682.779000]  device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<torotux> somebody speak spanish
<torotux> ahola!
<torotux> hola!!
<gerardocb> hola torotux
<robin_> speak english or leave
<manveru> neoncode: why would i want to do that?
<torotux> wena
<gerardocb> que pena que voy de salida
<torotux> :D!
<torotux> puxis
<torotux> olle
<robin_> ole ole
<robin_> bye
<torotux> como installo la beta2 del kde 3.5
<neoncode> manveru: not spisifitcly you just genraly?
<torotux> ya agrege los repositorios
<neoncode> ahhh the power of /ignore
<torotux> so 
<torotux> hey :d
<torotux> i am from chile
<manveru> neoncode: well, the generality needs a 64bit-machine and a 64bit-compiler
<torotux> latin amrerica
<torotux> :D
<torotux> somebody can help me 
<manveru> neoncode: i haven't got the first, the second is every common gcc
<torotux> i need to install wine with a graphic interface to kde
<robin_> If you speak english, maybe someone will
<torotux> :D thX
<robin_> DewKnight: I read the msg
<torotux> LOL
<torotux> can help me plz
<DewKnight> any ideas what might be happening?
<neoncode> manveru: I ment that they siad that there was not a 64 bit version of WINE. what stops the WINE developers from compileing WINE with gcc under 64 bit?
<robin_> DewKnight: well, what have you actualy done to mount it ?
<robin_> DewKnight: I mean which cmds ?
<kkathman> torotux: wine really doesnt have a "graphic" interface to kde
<torotux> thnx
<manveru> neoncode: dunno - they have really nasty code - so there might arise some problems (since they are not emulating)
<kkathman> ubotu tell torotux about wine
<robin_> torotux: well there is
<DewKnight> well, I don't actually know much about linux, I have tried just clicking on the drive and it gets that error, do not know the commands to mount the drive via the.. shell is it..?
<torotux> thX
<torotux> :D
<robin_> torotux: some gtk thing
<robin_> torotux: old, don't know name, look in apt
<DewKnight> sorry, I only use linux to recover files from hard drives that windows can't see.. I know almost nothing
<kkathman> torotux: read that post that ubotu just sent
<torotux> THx :D
<robin_> DewKnight: okay, that's explain it
<manveru> DewKnight: this one is easy
<torotux> :D
<torotux> some page in spanish
<torotux> plz
<robin_> DewKnight: well you are on the PC right now ?
<manveru> DewKnight: do you know what filesystem the target-drive has?
<robin_> DewKnight: you have to mount it through console.
<DewKnight> the target drive is Fat32
<robin_> DewKnight: ??
<robin_> DewKnight: windows ?
<neoncode> manveru: Ahh
<robin_> Will_: why do you want to mount it in Linux ?
<manveru> DewKnight: alright - the command is 'mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mount/hda1' (this has to be fitted to your needs
<robin_> DewKnight: why do you want to mount it in linux
<robin_> DewKnight: anyway, do what manveru says
<kkathman> torotux: try this channel  #kubuntu-es
<neoncode> Well it's getting confuseing only hearing half of the conversasion as i /ignored torotux so i'm gona go. thanks for your help everyone
<DewKnight> the drive that has the backup files on it is the drive that has kubuntu loaded on it, I am trying to get these files from linux, to the laptop, which ruins windows. the laptop drive has a fat32 filesystem
<robin_> neoncode: cay
<robin_> neoncode: cya
<manveru> neoncode: torotux doesn't say much :)
<manveru> however...
<torotux> then u :D
<torotux> i am noob in this program :D
<robin_> just /ignore him, rude but true
<kkathman> torotux: they speak spanish in #kubuntu-es
<torotux> thx
<torotux> :D
<DewKnight> and by fitted to my needs.. what exactly does that mean?
<torotux> i am read now the howto :D to install wine :D
<kkathman> ok
<manveru> DewKnight: how many harddisks does your laptop have? :) (one i guess - so the command is right anyway)
<torotux> so i need some help to install kde3.5 beta 2 in my kubuntu 
<DewKnight> it is just the main hard drive with kubuntu installed on it, then this second drive
<torotux> i have the repositories
<robin_> DewKnight: so that will be hda2
<robin_> DewKnight: type fdisk -l
<robin_> DewKnight: and you will see all partitions
<robin_> DewKnight: than you can also see the filesystems types
<DewKnight> fdisk -l doesn't show anything, just goes to a new line. Also it gives me the error that only root can do that when trying to mount the hard drive
* robin_ hate kaffeine, I hate kaffeine, did I already said I hate it.
<robin_> DewKnight: so be root
<torotux> somebody use kmess?
<robin_> DewKnight: sudo fdisk -l;
<robin_> DewKnight: sudo fdisk -l
<robin_> DewKnight: and use the pass of the first user.
<manveru> DewKnight: the same goes for mounting
<DewKnight> I thought I was.. when I set it up I just did the defaults.. when trying to use the username root, it gives me a login failed.. i tried the password that I set on the computer, as well as just blank, and just root... doesn't log in... Is there a default password for root in kubuntu..?
<manveru> DewKnight: you have to use your username-password for sudo
<manveru> DewKnight: there is no password for root
<robin_> DewKnight: just login with your normal account
<robin_> DewKnight: and use sudo
<robin_> DewKnight: sudo fdisk -l //enter your normal pass
<DewKnight> ok, the drive is showing up as /dev/hdc1 and filesystem is: W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<DewKnight> when trying the mount, I tried just replacing the hda1 that was in there to hdc1 but it gavce me: mount: mount point /mount/hdc1 does not exist
<robin_> DewKnight: does /mount/hdc1 exist ?
<robin_> DewKnight: you must first create a mountpoint
<robin_> DewKnight: mkdir /mnt/hdc1
<robin_> DewKnight: and than mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1
<robin_> DewKnight: and than mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1 -t vfat
<robin_> DewKnight: the second one ;)
<manveru> http://qurl.net/mT
<_pumpkin> hi all. anyone know about belkin wireless PCMCIA cards.?
<robin_> _pumpkin: I think you can get on the internet with those
<_pumpkin> robin_:  do ou know where to get the drivers? 
<manveru> _pumpkin: i guess you are better off in #ubuntu-laptop
<robin_> _pumpkin: not really, what chip is it using ?
<_pumpkin> cool
<_pumpkin> not sure
<robin_> _pumpkin: if it is broadcom, you probably must use ndiswrapper
<robin_> _pumpkin: lspci -v ?
<_pumpkin> is it writen on the back of the card?
<DewKnight> damnit I can't tell you guys how much I am thankful. I am copying it over now, and I have all of this printed out for future reference
<manveru> http://qurl.net/mU
<manveru> _pumpkin: try that link
<_pumpkin> #ubuntu-laptop
<_pumpkin> oops
<robin_> DewKnight: np
<DewKnight> alright umm.. one more question... How would I copy everything from my /homne/admin/folder-here directory to this new drive? When doing it via just the graphical interface, it gives me errors that I don't have permission.. is there a simple command to copy an entire folder plus subdirectories and files to the new drive...?
<_pumpkin> manveru: thanks.. mn this is odd. Im using a azerty keyboard.. lol
<robin_> DewKnight: one thing, the files are Linux stuff right
<robin_> DewKnight: should it not be backuped with the correct permissions ?
<robin_> DewKnight: than you should create a tarball of it, and store that on the fat32 
<robin_> DewKnight: but if you don't think that is needed, you can use cp -a /source /target
<DewKnight> The files that I backed up originally are all windows files (My documents, mostly music to be specific). How would one create a tarbell of all of that, and then copy it over to the drive? As I don't have permissions to create stuff on the drive at the moment.....
<robin_> or cp -av if you want to see what it is copying.
<robin_> DewKnight: if it are windows files, you dont' need to create a tarball
<DewKnight> ok thanks
<robin_> DewKnight: but you can't copy to the fat32 ?
<robin_> DewKnight: you probably need to give a rw flag while mounting..
<robin_> DewKnight: have to do a search for that, one sec.
<robin_> DewKnight: probably something like mount -t vfat -o=rw /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1 , but don't know for sure..
<robin_> DewKnight: mount -o rw -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/hdc1
<robin_> DewKnight: but first umount it, because you already have mount it.
<DewKnight> thanks, just a sec
<robin_> DewKnight: don't know if it work, I don't have fat32 can't try it out
<robin_> DewKnight: otherwise, you run sudo cp -a /target /source 
<DewKnight> how does one unmount?
<kkathman> umount
<DewKnight> unmount: command not found
<DewKnight> oh
<robin_> DewKnight: -n
<Knowerrors> Hi all, I get this in /var/log/message http://rafb.net/paste/results/o02LG168.html when I plug in my digital camera to the usb, can't access camera, someone know how to fix this?
<Phazeman> Knowerrors: first of all - why would you do that to your camera ?
<Phazeman> never plug your whole camera into the computer with usb
<robin_> DewKnight: I gtg, but I think others here can help you further
<DewKnight> It looks like it is copying, should have done -av
<DewKnight> but it seems to be copying over fine.
<Phazeman> you know that USB is going with voltage, and if something will go wrong, your camera is going babay
<DewKnight> Thank you so much for helping out with my stupidness
<Knowerrors> Phazeman: thats the only way to plug it in to the computer
<Phazeman> Knowerrors: try working with card reader
<Knowerrors> don't have one...
<kkathman> not stupid DewKnight  just learning :)
<Phazeman> Knowerrors: you better get yourself one if you want to keep your camera working
<Phazeman> Knowerrors: i, personaly, burnt 1 canon camera out with a bad USB connection
<Phazeman> ok.. i need help myself :) anybody here uses a DI 614+ router with ADSL ?
<flixor> guys, what sources  should i  add to get hugin and its dependencies
<etam> hi there
<etam> how to install all header files for gcc?
<flixor> build-essential ?? etam 
<etam> flixor: what do you mean?
<etam> flixor: you know, your question is strange
<flixor> maybe you should install the build-essential for the header files 
<flixor> why is it strange etam i am trying to install a program called hugin, and maybe there are more sources wich i could use to install it because in the standard sources its not
<etam> flixor: how can i do it?
<flixor> sudo apt-get install build-essential on the commandline
<etam> thanks
<kkathman> flixor: on you hugin...have you done an apt-get build-dep ?
<kkathman> except I dont see hugin in the repos
<flixor> no its not in ubuntu 
<DewKnight> Thanks again everyone!
<kkathman> flixor: ok...did you download it from a source then?
<kkathman> flixor: like a deb or something?
<kkathman> ubotu is back!
<ubotu> kkathman: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Tm_T> kkathman: are you?
<flixor> kkathman, well i downloaded the source 
<flixor> but i get compile errors wich i can resolve
<kkathman> flixor: what kind of errors?
<flixor> ehm let me compile it again one sec
<kkathman> flixor: usually you should get dependency errors in the ./configure  but not always
<flixor> no in the configure i resolved all the error messages 
<flixor> but when i do the make thats when i get an error
<kkathman> flixor: ok... well thats possible
<kkathman> flixor: but I am told its usually because its a bad package
<flixor> lol, well this pacakges is probabely the best pacakge to make panorama photo's
<etam> flixor: thanks it works :)
<flixor> on linux that is 
<flixor> cool etam :) if you are happy whe are allso happy 
<etam> flixor: maybe you tell me how can i get with apt the manpages of C functions?
<etam> and if you are happy then i am happy :)
<etam> flixor: can you tell me what apt package has the manpages of C functions?
<LjL> manpages-dev
<kkathman> LjL: I wonder if you could help me with a permissions issue?
<flixor> etam i dont now if it exists but do a man man on the console
<kkathman> if you have time
<LjL> kkathman: don't think honestly, i'm never liked unix permissions too much! but you can try :)
<kkathman> haha
<etam> thanks
<flixor> lol 
<kkathman> me iether
<kkathman> well I can wait a bit then :)
<flixor> sorry etam, it appears i gave you false information 
<seezer> kkathman: whats your problem?
<etam> ok, the manpages-dev works :)
<etam> be happy now ;)
<torotux> hey
<N1omi> how can i stop KDE from switching desktops on ctrl+tab?
<flixor> well the easiest way is not to use it N1omi 
<seezer> N1omi: kontrol center - regional & accessibility - shortcuts
<kkathman> seezer:  thanks... I have 3 boxes here... Box A = linux file server   Box B = Linux dev box  BoxC = Windows
<kkathman> seezer: I want to move files from Box C to Box A while Im on Box B.... I have created directories on Box A...and chmod 777 on everything
<N1omi> seezer, thanks! :D
<kkathman> seezer: but I cant get permissions to copy entire trees over...presumably, cuz its stopping the folder creation (mkdirs)
<seezer> kkathman: move by? smb? ftp? ssh?
<N1omi> flixor, ctrl+tab changes tabs in firefox, so i don't want KDE doing anything when i use that shortcut
<kkathman> seezer: at this point Im just using Krusader, but doesnt matter what I use
<kkathman> seezer:  I have smb shares set up 
<flixor> kee 
<seezer> you can copy 1 file or directory but no subdir or file under a dir?
<seezer> sounds like a weird umask - or 'creation mask' in smb.conf
<seezer> what permissions do the copied files on A have?
* _olwin is away: Away at the moment
<kkathman> seezer: they are on Windows, so no permissions
<seezer> you copy from C(win) to A(linux) i thought?
<kkathman> seezer: yes
<kkathman> Im on B tho
<seezer> and no single file gets copied?
<kkathman> trying to move them 
<propagandhi> not long now till kde 3.5 RC1
<kkathman> seezer: well, I think FILES would be, its just that directories with files under them are stopping the copy
<kkathman> seezer: for instance I had to go to Box A to sudo mkdir a directory before
<seezer> kkathman: then please copy one file and an empty dir from C to A (from B) like you did before
<seezer> and show me 'ls -l /your/path'
<seezer> perhaps newly created directories get permissions where you can't write below them anymore
<kkathman> seezer: well I can do that, but what I am trying to copy, is a parent directory, with multiple sub-directories each with multiple files...so you can see how it would be better to just copy the entire tree
<seezer> (samba gives them _new_ permissions when you copy them onto the machine)
<seezer> so let's the what they get
<seezer> ... s/the/see/
<kkathman> seezer:  can I change that
<kkathman> ohh ok
<kkathman> one sec
<Mars_^> Hi
<Mars_^> Someone using kxdcker?>
<Mars_^> I cant unable xMount plugin
<Mars_^> and all time it shows me mounts at begining
<neoncode> Is there a way to remove this 
<kkathman> seezer:  it wont let me copy at all anything
<neoncode> sorry I hit enter preiturely
<kkathman> anything from C to A
<seezer> kkathman: :)
<neoncode> *premiturely... whatever
<kkathman> seezer: I think thats not good :(
<seezer> ok, check smb.conf - is the share read only?
<seezer> kkathman: but should be no big problem - this is linux :)
<neoncode> is there away to remove this "no root account" thing? I can log on as root but I want to have to put my root password in when useing sudo and when GUI apps ask for the root pass...
<kkathman> let me check in smb.conf
<seezer> neoncode: i think you just have to add a password for root
<seezer> neoncode: sudo passwd root
<kkathman> seezer: sorry I have no idea where to look for that
<neoncode> seezer: I have
<seezer> ok - one after each other :)
<seezer> kkathman: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-6.html
<kkathman> ahh okie doke
<seezer> those are examples for samba shares
<angelus0_o> heyall, how do i set my hp scanjet 4400c ???
<seezer> now see if your used share has 'read only = yes' or something
<kkathman> seezer yah I set it up just fine..and it works
<seezer> :)
<kkathman> I can copy from C to B just fine
<seezer> neoncode: ok, and now? you want sudo to ask for your root password?
<murtaugh> does anyone know if there is a known bug with kio_audio_cd crashing breezy w/ kde 3.5 b2?
<kkathman> well maybe I just have to create the directories manually I guess
<neoncode> seezer: yes and when a GUI app asks for my root pass i want to enter my root pass not my user one
<seezer> neoncode: second, just browsing the manpage
<seezer> ah here we go.
<neoncode> seezer:?
<seezer> neoncode: just add 'rootpw' (the word) in /etc/sudoers
<seezer> there is a line 'Defaults'
<seezer> just add it with a comma
<neoncode> my /etc/sudoers file is empty
<angelusco> hey, how do i set my grub ??? i want that the first option be windows, and after kubuntu also a few more seconds
<seezer> neoncode: no. try again with sudo.
<murtaugh> angelusco, its in /boot/grub/menu.lst  Be very careful though
<angelusco> ya i know is there but i can't set it, 'cuz i am not the root, but it doesn't ask me for the pwd
<neoncode> seezer: to open it?
<seezer> yes
<neoncode> ahh
<angelusco> how can i be in console mode like root ?
<neoncode> is says "# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root."
<neoncode> *it says
<murtaugh> angelusco, press alt-f2 and type konsole
<seezer> neoncode: oh sorry, yes.
<murtaugh> angelusco, then type "sudo" before any command you want to run as root
<angelusco> ok, one more question, how do i edit some file on kde (kubuntu)
<angelusco> i know that is gedit but over gnome
<LjL> angelusco: you can use nano in the console, or Kate in KDE
<neoncode> Hmm i'm gonna try something. see you later...
<seezer> ok..
<lithium> hi all
<lithium> how do i set the style, color and fonts, for apps like adept which run via sudo?
<LjL> lithium: i think i've done "sudo kcontrol" to do that
<lithium> LjL: mmm. adept doesn't use the setting. it runs via kdesu
<LjL> lithium: well, "kdesu kcontrol" then ;-)
<lithium> great
<distrojunkie> hi, i have a printer shared from mac os x via samba, though it won't print from kubuntu, the samba log on os x says document-format-not-supported, is this a driver issue or os x?
<_StarScream> distrojunkie: might be a filter issue
<distrojunkie> sorry, how do you mean filter?
<_StarScream> distrojunkie: well i think the applications use filterst to 'convert' the files to something the printer will understand
<_StarScream> i don't understand it fully my self
<distrojunkie> ok thanks
<ksz`shrinkyjL[os> how do i set a default printer, because it says i cant because im not root
<ksz`shrinkyjL[os> do i have to use sudo
<ksz`shrinkyjL[os> and how?
<icewt> system settings -> printers -> Administrator Mode... | and if the button doesn't work, either kdesu kcontrol or update your system (so the button will be fixed)
<ksz`shrinkyjL[os> icewt thanks
<[t0rc] > when I start up kubuntu, it goes to a command line login screen (no gui). how do I fix that? I tried logging in, then sudo, then kdm and got nothin...
<[t0rc] > any help or suggestions?
<zer0time> hi
<zer0time> How can i reconfigure kubuntu clock?
<zer0time> it changes clock settings in my bios
<manveru> that is ntpd doing (afaik)
<zer0time> well, how can I change it
<manveru> i just gave you a precious piece of information to google for it :)
<manveru> i don't know how to change it
<manveru> and i wouldn't want to change it, because it keeps my bios-clock synched
<zer0time> i only need to know
<zer0time> what pakage I have to reconfigure
<manveru> i don't think you can reconfigure it with apt
<manveru> the package should be ntpd
<zer0time> dpkg, 
<manveru> whatever...
<zer0time> that package is not installed
<dennis_p> zer0time: k menu > system prefs > date and time > disable ntp service
<manveru> kde has it's own ntp-service?
<dennis_p> well 'set date and timne automatically' (via kubuntu paid server)
<zer0time> dont see option
<dennis_p> uncheck 'set date and time automatically'
<dennis_p> first click 'Administrator Mode' in Date and Time
<LjL> zer0time: out of curiosity, why do you want to remove time updating? it's there to make your clock more precise
<zer0time> not remove it, I just dont want it to change my bios clock settings
<dennis_p> probably because his WIndows reads the UTC time as being local time
<zer0time> for some reason, I misconfigured it
<LjL> dennis_p: actually, i've experienced more the opposite... linux tries to keep the hw clock as UTC, while windows wants local
<LjL> dennis_p: but that gets asked during Ubuntu installation, i think
<zer0time> exactly, 
<zer0time> what package is that?
<manveru> yeah, linux sets it to UTC to get the local time for every user on the system right
<manveru> and windows suggests that there is only one user anyway...
<LjL> zer0time: ok, so what you'd like to do is change that setting you got wrong during installation, *not* actually stop ntpd, right?
#kubuntu 2005-11-13
<LjL> manveru: but i think (though just think) linux can keep local time in the hw clock and still get the time right for all users
<zer0time> yeah, if it results in no change clock settings booting windows linux
<manveru> LjL: yeah, of course it can
<manveru> LjL: it's just not standard
<LjL> zer0time: let me look it up
<zer0time> so what is the package
<zer0time> thx
<LjL> manveru: well, it's standard enough for it to be an option in the setup... but i'm not quite sure how to change it post-install
<dennis_p> wel kubuntu does ask during installation but it's a stupid misleading question.
<LjL> zer0time: look, try editing /etc/default/rcS and changing the variable "UTC" to "yes"
<manveru> LjL: i never got asked about it in the setup... only about my location
<LjL> zer0time: (i would actually have thought "no", but that's what the site says... but if it's already to "yes", then set it to "no" ;)
<LjL> zer0time: this is from a Debian howto, so it might not really apply to Ubuntu, but i bet it does
<corincole> can anyone tell me how to find a freenode admin?
<LjL> manveru: hmm? perhaps i just remember this wrong, it's certainly there in debian
<zer0time> its set to yes already
<LjL> zer0time: well, my guess is that the site i'm reading just got it the other way round... so, just set it to "no", i think
<manveru> corincole: why do you need one?
<zer0time> well, dont bother anymore, too late for me, need to rest, tomorrow wil be a hard day, thx anyway, for time an patience
<dennis_p> hwclock --localtime
<dennis_p> that's what you want
<corincole> manveru, i want to ask a few irc questions
<zer0time> thx dennis_p 
<zer0time> good night to you all
<corincole> some of which are server specific, so only they would know
<manveru> corincole: like?
<manveru> corincole: however, you should find everything on http://freenode.net/ since i really doubt you will find an admin that easy
<corincole> well, one u might know
<seezer> you'll find one, for sure                                                                                                                      
<corincole> how easy is it to set up an irc server on a linux pc?
<corincole> i mean, LAMP was easy....
<seezer> freenode is a quite friendly network
<manveru> ircd is really easy to setup
<seezer> but thats not the question you need a freenode admin for, right?
<corincole> seezer, that was one
<corincole> ;)
<manveru> so let's get to the rest of the questions :)
<seezer> ok.. then it's to the admins for tonight and i can go to bed :)
<corincole> wait a sec
<seezer> good night
<corincole> seezer: night
<manveru> gn8 seezer
<kkathman> night seezer :)
<kkathman> have a good one :)
<seezer> if no long one ;)
<seezer> n8 kkathman 
<corincole> which package would i need to download from synaptic?
<corincole> ircd-ircu?
<manveru> corincole: there are a couple of servers out there
<kkathman> corincole for apache/php/mysql?
<manveru> what do you need it for?
<kkathman> I personally like xampp
<corincole> kkathman: no, for irc server
<kkathman> its easy, and foolproof
<kkathman> ohh
<corincole> manveru: just want to test a few things
<kkathman> xampp btw is the improved lampp
<corincole> what does it stand for?
<corincole> and anyone, how do i get an irc server?
<corincole> :)
<kkathman> I think you need ircd for an irc server
<corincole> which one
<manveru> i guess the ircu should be good enough
<kkathman> xampp - you can google it...but its at apachefriends.org I think
<manveru> it's a pretty standard one - with some security-features
<kkathman> ircd-ircu then
<manveru> xampp is for cross apache mysql php p? - for more platforms
<manveru> it runs on windows, linux, osx...
<kkathman> xampp works under multiple platforms, yes
<kkathman> thats what I have installed
<kkathman> on my linux
<kkathman> its very nice, because its no-fuss
<manveru> hmm, i used it for windows
<kkathman> just install, run
<manveru> because the stuff was so hard to get configured on win
<kkathman> its a freakin breeze on linux
<manveru> but in linux i use lighttpd, and install a postgresql-server
<kkathman> I didnt use it on windows
<kkathman> whatever xampp worked for me and it was amazingly easy
<manveru> yeah
<kkathman> literally, follow their steps on the web site - 3 or 4...and its done
<manveru> however, i need to get some sleep now :)
<kkathman> night :)
<corincole> bbl, installing windows lol
<mcscruff> i just installed the latest KDE 3.5 beta 2 and i keep getting an arts sound engine problem when i recieve a noise through kopete
<_abbenormal> any one know of a way to get 2 nic to play nice
<mcscruff> During the previous startup, KNotify crashed while instantiating KNotify. Do you want to try again or disable aRts sound output?
<LjL> mcscruff: on the known problems page there is something about arts, which needs to be downgraded
<mcscruff> cheers LjL i will take a look
<czertik> holla
<mcscruff> LjL i cant see it on there
<LjL> mcscruff: but, it's the first problem listed for beta2 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<mcscruff> i was reading the rls ones :( stupid me
<LjL> ;)
<dennis_p> Pff, fixing the clock to windows compatible was actually 'sudo base-config' and changing the silly utc/gmt question then abort making further making changes by using the 'esc' key
<LjL> oh well
<Kejk_PL> have you noticed hight CPU time comsumption by Amarok 1.3.5 in Kubuntu?
<LjL> i've noticed that amarok with gstreamer is slow as hell, especially switching songs
<dennis_p> I hope the debian dos installation and its confusing questions get replaced by a graphical installer next kubuntu release.
<LjL> dennis_p: i'm used to those question enough... i'd rather like an easier way to find out how to change settings later
<LjL> dennis_p: base-config, i would never have thought of... but besides base-config, it'd be nice to have an easy way to know what to debconf to change stuff
<dennis_p> 'sudo base-config' :in konsole :-) 
<mcscruff> how do you downgrade something :S
<Kejk_PL> LjL: with gstreamer sound is 'skipping' (like slideshow in 3D), with xine it takes 30 % of CPU. I have 2.5 Athlon
<LjL> Kejk_PL: i think i'm currently just using arts with amarok
<Kejk_PL> Event when song is paused!
<Kejk_PL> arts doent' work :/
<Kejk_PL> I'll try Debian version...
<LjL> well, i dunno, but i just hope the sound stuff will be fixed soon, cause its currently a bit of a mess
<kkathman> Kejk_PL: did you try using the xine engine?
<Kejk_PL> LjL: Dmix should be enabled by default (or something like this). And removed all unnecesary OSS.
<kkathman> gstreamer has has some issues
<Kejk_PL> kkathman: yes - it is taking 30 % of my Athlon 2.5+ :/
<kkathman> WOW
<kkathman> ouch
<Kejk_PL> sometimes 50 %!
<Kejk_PL> to make thing funier, if it is stopped it is OK - so this is not amarok fault. If it is playing mp3 or if it is *paused* it takes so much CPU
<kkathman> weird
<yhager> Anyone knows what to do with the dreaded "couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:" in kmail?
<storkur> Is there any default root pass in kubuntu?
<_abbenormal> no
<Dasnipa`> there is no root account as a matter of fact i believe
<Dasnipa`> use 'sudo'
<dennis_p> I like having no root account, its like on Mac OS X
<_abbenormal> yup thats right been disabled
<_abbenormal> im old linux takes some getting use too
<storkur> so... if I want to change file like source.list   owner root?
<storkur> what do I do?
<LjL> sudo yourfavoriteeditor /etc/apt/sources.list
<storkur> aha.... thanks
<LjL> also, there is stuff you can uncomment in .bashrc (or somesuch) to have autocompletion work even after typing "sudo"
<LjL> i find that handy
<LjL> yeah, it's the first-before-last paragraph in .bashrc
<_abbenormal> cool
<angelusco> i installed mono on my kubuntu but it doesn't work, somebody told me that it is like visual studio (microsoft)
<_abbenormal> does anyone here know of a way to make ku work with a wireless nic and a intel nic together
<Kejk_PL> 1.3.5 packages from kubuntu.org are broken!
<dennis_p> bah, who cares for mono, try using ruby language in kdevelop instead
<Kejk_PL> amarok packages
<Hobbsee> Kejk_PL: how are they broken?
<Hobbsee> which version of kde are you using?
<Hobbsee> 3.4.3?
<LjL> Kejk_PL: i think it's more like gstreamer AND xine AND arts are broken ;)
<Kejk_PL> Hobbsee: xine engine is using 20-50 % of CPU, gstreamer is skipping frames, arts doenst work
<Hobbsee> which version of kde?
<Kejk_PL> 1.3.1 works very well (from Breezy)
<Hobbsee> no, of kde, not of amarok lol
<Kejk_PL> ups, 1.3.1: arts engine still deosn't work, breezy + all updates
<Kejk_PL> but pofully xine is working good in amarok and kaffeine
<jsubl2> well sco provides the laugh for the day
<Kejk_PL> */pofully/hopefully
<Hobbsee> lol
<Kejk_PL> Maybe you know -how to change subtitle font in gstreamer engine in kaffeine?
<jsubl2> i don't use gstreamer for anything that has a subtitle font sorry
<bur[n] er> how do you get kaffeine to use the xine engine?
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<bur[n] er> oh... apt-get install kaffeine-xine :)
<bur[n] er> yeah, just found it... i was searching for an option in kaffeine before
<Kejk_PL> sh*t, 1.3.1 is taking event more CPU now :/
<Kejk_PL> amybe my config is broken
<bur[n] er> maybe kaffeine will takeover from totem for me now :)
<jsubl2> i am not a kaffeine fan.. so.. not much knowledge there
<Kejk_PL> jsubl2: I am using xine too, but it crashes sometimes (especially in kaffein quit)
<jsubl2> i apt-get mozilla-mplayer then compile kmplayer by hand
<Kejk_PL> jsubl2: hehe, I'm using pure gmplayer ;)
<jsubl2> pretty sure the kubuntuforums had a thread about this.
<Kejk_PL> yep - for hoary
<Kejk_PL> what a pity that mplayer G2 (Generation 2) will never be written :(
<jsubl2> how come
<Kejk_PL> even this mplayer is dying now :(
<jsubl2> that will be a shame... mplayer is the best imho
<dennis_p> why will it not be written? what's up with the devs then?
* dennis_p takes the zZz from nalioth as it's 01:27 here.
<nalioth> dennis_p: have fun with it, it attracts bees
<Kejk_PL> Arpi (first developr and maintener) abandoned mplayer. he couldn't change that licence to LGPL (from GPL), so he said "Good bye"
<Kejk_PL> after few month he started (alone) writting mplayer g2 (in fakt he started again). I was mentioned to be pluginable, as a libraly - simply complete media framework for Linux
<dennis_p> Too bad, but I still like gpl anyway. Goodnight
<Kejk_PL> but in July was last post on mplayer-g2 mailing list
<Kejk_PL> he wanted change licence after few code steel to commercial projects (like KISS dvd players)
<Kejk_PL> have U received my last 4 messages about Arpi's history? I had connection trouble
<Kejk_PL> I was great fun compiling new 0.90pre* versions and reading Changelog. Now mplayer can't be improved - for example frame-to-frame seeking in mplayer can't be done :(
<Kejk_PL> bye
<stbain> later
<stbain> oh
<stbain> and yes, your messages came through
<jrattner1> Does k3b have a plugin to convert mp3 to wav?
<Blissex> jrattner1: I think so... But you need to install an MP3 library.
<Blissex> !restricted
<stbain> :( no ubotu
<jrattner1> Blissex, alright thanks
<Blissex> jrattner1: there is a page in the Wiki that describes how to get a library to play/convert MP3s
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<stbain> threeeeeee cheeeeeeeers for nalioth
<jrattner1> thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> almost as good as a bot, i geuss
<stbain> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/ has ubotu's factoids according to bimberi
<kkathman> nalioth is a bot, we just treat him better :)
<nalioth> thanks professor kkathman :)
<kkathman> well we do :)
<LjL> you shouldn't mistreat bots
<kkathman> I am kidding.. nalioth is a fine and wise person
<kkathman> much smarter than the bots :)
<Blissex> kkathman: dont diss the bots -- when you are in the Matrix they will be the agents :-)
<stbain> Miiiiiiisssssssssssster Anderssssson
<kkathman> I dont diss the bots at all :)
<LjL> is there any chance that some new packages from Debian will reach Ubuntu before the Dapper release?
<LjL> i'm thinking of qalculate-kde specifically (a slick calculator with integrated computer algebra system i'd tell anyone interested in calculators to try)
<nalioth> LjL: backports are always promising
<LjL> nalioth: i guess there is still no estimate for when the backports repository will open, right? by the way, i suppose that if backports was up and running, packages like amarok 1.3.5 would be released there, and no in an ad-hoc repository, wouldn't they?
* P3L|C4N0 saludos
<crimsun> LjL: kubuntu.org is not ad hoc
<nalioth> LjL: any pkg that didnt make the breezy version freeze but are "ready" will most likely end up officially in 'backports'
<LjL> crimsun: well perhaps ad-hoc wasn't the right word then, but still, it's not quite one of the "standard" reps is it
<crimsun> it doesn't have the ubuntu.com domain, no
<LjL> ok, let me put it in another way
<LjL> what is the kubuntu.org repository's official purpose and scope?
<crimsun> they are official updates that couldn't be included in the archive due to feature freeze, as nalioth implied
<LjL> yeah but he also implied that's what backports is for (when it's ready)
<crimsun> the two are not mutually exclusive, and backports isn't ready
<LjL> they're not mutually exclusive, no, but IMHO it would be nicer to have *one* place for everything... not for "everything", i mean, one place for each logical set of packages
<LjL> of course, if backports ain't ready, it ain't ready
<nalioth> LjL: give them time to generate some "backports", you'll find quite a few suprises in them when they arrive
<LjL> nalioth: positive or negative? :)
<nalioth> LjL: that depends on YOU
<LjL> you mean, it depends on whether i find broken dependencies a positive or a negative thing? ;)
<nalioth> LjL: these backports are not the backports of the past
<nalioth> backports was made an official ubuntu project late in hoarys reign, so there wouldn't be the 'broken depends' and "foreign depends" problems
<LjL> well, i don't even know about the backports of the past, i started with breezy ;-)
<LjL> so, basically, hoary just stood frozen for (nearly) six months without any feature updates?
<nalioth> LjL: no, it had "unofficial backports" which had the problems mentioned above
<LjL> i see
<LjL> well, debian unstable/testing also sometimes gets mad at dependencies when upgrading... one lives with it, if it's reasonably going to be fixed in the next sync
<LjL> actually, i should speak in the past tense, as i'm currently using debian stable and don't quite know what's going on with unstable
<kkathman> LjL: how often is there a sync?
<LjL> kkathman: well, i'm not sure, but daily or like that... i used to run aptitude dist-upgrade every day, and i got new packages every two days or so on average
<LjL> kkathman: when using unstable or testing, your distribution basically changes all the time (though often not too noticeably)
<LjL> kkathman: that's mostly why i initially didn't quite understand how Ubuntu worked, though i think i'm starting to get the grip on it now
<nalioth> LjL: ubuntu and debian are based on the same source, and the differences rapidly diverge from there
<LjL> kkathman: stable, on the other hand, is (i think) like Ubuntu, i.e. it gets frozen and remains that way, except that it's got no (official) backports, and releases are much rarer
<LjL> nalioth: yeah, but ubuntu also has a different way of managing and presenting updates
<nalioth> LjL: as i said, the differences diverge rapidly
<LjL> nalioth: this got me quite confused with Ubuntu's "updates", "backports" and all, at the beginning
<nalioth> LjL: the only "updates" you get are security updates
<nalioth> LjL: backport are for your use, if you choose to use them
<LjL> nalioth: and minor not security-related bug fixes from breezy-updates, i think
<fdelacruz> gudmorning guys
<fdelacruz> where can i find a counterpart of windows fonts
<nalioth> fdelacruz: install msttcorefonts
<nalioth> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<fdelacruz> nalioth can I try sudp apt-get install msttcorefonts
<fdelacruz> hi nalioth can post again the application for fonts
<nalioth> fdelacruz: msttcorefonts
<nalioth> fdelacruz: you'll have to enable universe and multiverse
<fdelacruz> thanks again
<fdelacruz> nalioth how can I enable universe and multiverse
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fdelacruz about repos
<nalioth> fdelacruz: follow ubotu's instructions
<chiron> is there a "./kde/Autostart" to start applications for all users instead of just one?
<chiron> I'd like to start some xmodmap key settings on all the user accounts on this computer
<chiron> or would I have to put that in one of the runlevels?
<chiron> !samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<freeflying> who can tell libkmime.so.2 included in which package
<chiron> can I modify the "Mount Windows Shares Permanently" wiki page?
<crimsun> freeflying: search using http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<chiron> I'd like to add some useful information for adding guest samba shares
<freeflying> thanks
<chiron> most windows shares are like that
<stbain> chiron: it's a wiki... have at it :)
<expresso> i just installed kubuntu
<expresso> how can i get the nvidia drivers?
<crimsun> expresso: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<expresso> thanks crimsun
<bettse> are there any sort of virual packages for installing all the components nessicary for develtopment? (gcc, automake, make, binutils, etc.)
<nalioth> bettse: install "build-essential"
<bettse> thank you nalioth 
<expresso> i can't seem to get to root after an install, i don't recall kubuntu asking for a root pwd
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<expresso> ok, fine. i can't seem to find synaptic?
<expresso> because the docs for getting binary drivers for nvidia say to use synaptic
<expresso> and these nvidia drivers (nv i assume) are very shaky
<crimsun> expresso: you can use Adept or aptitude or apt-get
<crimsun> there're all frontends for libapt
<crimsun> they're
<nalioth> expresso: use adept
<expresso> thanks nalioth 
<sample> sr nalioth
<nalioth> sample: ?
<sample> sr this is fdelacruz, Im sorry my machine always disconnected to internet so i use this new machine now
<sample> how can I enable universal and multiverse in msttcorefonts
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sample about repos
<sample> and how can I install the mscorefonts in kubuntu? I try sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<nalioth> sample: that should be sufficient
<sample> sr what is the counterpart of synaptic here in kubuntu?
<chiron> so is there a global KDE autostart folder that applies to all users?
<chiron> sample: adept
<sample> k thanks 
<sample> sr nalioth im using kubuntu, is the additional repo that uboto send me is the same as the kubuntu?
<nalioth> sample: both universe and multiverse are for ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu
<sample> k sr thanks
<KaoticEvil> blah.
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: greetings to you, too
<KaoticEvil> hey nalioth 
<KaoticEvil> freakin codec packs dont work o_o
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: which ones?
<KaoticEvil> any of them lol.. i checked adept for every single codec i could find (for MPEG's) and installed them. still cant open any of my MPEG's.
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<KaoticEvil> ty :)
<KaoticEvil> doh! *installs java*
<sample> sr nalioth msttcorefonts was succesfully instaled what will be the next step?
<nalioth> sample: you now can use them in your apps, if you choose
<KaoticEvil> i thought i installed java last nite? o.o
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: /msg ubotu java
<KaoticEvil> already getting it ;)
<sample> is tahoma available?
<KaoticEvil> but ty :)
<nalioth> sample: open a konsole and type "apt-cache show msttcorefonts"
<sample> sr nalioth tahoma is not included in the list?
<azuron_> hi nalioth 
<nalioth> sample: you'll have to find it somewhere else, then
<nalioth> azuron_: howdy
<azuron_> nalioth: i guess i am more used to ubuntu's user interface. :-/
<sample> any idea where can I download that
<nalioth> you may use any true type fonts you like, just put them in ~/.fonts    <<< you may have to make this folder
<azuron_> nalioth: but i am not used to ubuntu's color theme.
<nalioth> azuron_: everything is user configurable
<sample> k sr thanks
<KaoticEvil> is there any difference between ubuntu and kubuntu? (besides KDE instead of GNOME)
<azuron_> nalioth: i can find a KDE similar theme for ubuntu, right?
<azuron_> KaoticEvil: no.
<KaoticEvil> ok, didnt think so
<nalioth> azuron_: there is a qt theme pkg for gnome, i believe
<azuron_> ok, i will look for it. thanks, nalioth 
<nalioth> azuron_:  gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<_abbenormal> can i run 2 network cards if i edit /etc/network/interfaces with both setups
<nalioth> _abbenormal: run them to do what?
<_abbenormal> one eth0 one wireless
<_abbenormal> so an eth0 setting and a wlan setting
<azuron_> nalioth: i just have to put it into the console?
<nalioth> azuron_: install using adept or 'sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt"
<azuron_> nalioth: thanks, today's the 2nd day that i started to use linux
<_abbenormal> i guess so i can connect thru a wireless and a hardline connection ie my dsl and a wireless site close to the house making 2 connections to the box
<nalioth> _abbenormal: why would you want to network inputs?
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> _abbenormal: why would you want two network inputs?
<nalioth> _abbenormal: i dont think it'll work, i can't get 2 network interfaces to work at the same time on my boxes
<_abbenormal> i dont but im playing with a wireless card and think i should be able to do it
<_abbenormal> ive got a linux firewall running 2 nics 
<nalioth> i have dual NICs in all my boxes (wireless / wired) adn can only use one at a time
<_abbenormal> but thats what im tring to figure out why we cannt run both at the same time
<_abbenormal> so we could have a dual connection type
<KaoticEvil> can i use apt-get to install a package that ive downloaded?
<pupil> umm,. I have to use iwconfig to configure my wlan0 device.  I am usig wpa-psk , how do I use that authentication with iwconfig?
<_abbenormal> no that would be dpkg -i for those
<KaoticEvil> ok, :)
<KaoticEvil> thanks _abbenormal 
<bieb> I installed synaptic, but when I run it it tells me it can't find "gksudo"
<_abbenormal> stuff you d/l will have a .deb ext and thats how you set those up
<KaoticEvil> yeah, that i knew already :)
<_julio> hi
<KaoticEvil> but ty :)
<bieb> is there a "Ksudo"? 
<bieb> if so how do I make synaptic use a different sudo?
<_abbenormal> just use sudo
<_abbenormal> try apt-get remove gksudo then get get sudo
<bieb> but synaptic is trying to use gksudo.. where can I change that?
<_abbenormal> remove it first
<_abbenormal> then get sudo
<bieb> It says it can't find gksudo
<_abbenormal> kpkg -l gksudo*
<_abbenormal> dpkg -l gksudo*
<_abbenormal> sorry
<pupil> I have to use iwconfig to configure my wlan0 device.  I am usig wpa-psk , how do I use that authentication with iwconfig?
<bieb> it says no packages found
<_abbenormal> ok try dpkg -l sudo*
<bieb> should I install gksudo
<_abbenormal> try make sure there is one first
<bieb> sudo is there
<_abbenormal> apt-cache search gksudo
<pupil> _abbenormal: know anything about iwconfig and WPA-PSK authentication?
<bieb> I have used sudo before, but how can I tell synaptic to use sudo instead of gksudo?
<_abbenormal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<_abbenormal> ive never used synaptic i do it all by apt-get or d/l the deb as needed
<bieb> yeah I can use apt-get... I just wanted ot check out synaptic
<_abbenormal> look at it once did like it but hey never know
<_abbenormal> what about adept whats it like
<bieb> I havent tried that one
<bieb> this is the first time I have used kubuntu or ubuntu even
<_abbenormal> it in the system folder
<_abbenormal> as a package manager
<bieb> hmmm doesn't look too bad
<sample> how can I share or how will my windows 98 machine access my kubuntu's shared printer
<_abbenormal> ive learned to look at whats in it before i look at something new setting up the new can always be a good learning thing and can go south too as well
<bieb> thats true
<nalioth> you guys should not use gksudo
<nalioth> use kdesu on kde
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<bieb> nalioth.. the reason I had asked about gksudo, is synaptic is asking for it, and I don't know how to tell it to use sudo
<nalioth> bieb: kubuntu uses adept as it's standard package manager, use "kdesu adept", and you will get the same results as "gksudo synaptic"
<bieb> ok
<angelusco> heyall
<angelusco> do somebody knows which one is the repertorie for downloading w32codesc ???
<laszlok> angelusco: http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<angelusco> is that a repertoire for adding on my package manager ?
<nalioth> angelusco: no, visit it directly
<angelusco> how do i install it? raphink gave me some repertoire for downloading and installing from my package manager, but i lost it, 'cuz accidentally i erased my xserver =)
<angelusco> i am so noob in here, hehehe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell angelusco about restricted
<angelusco> restricted ?, let me c
<chiron> what the hell is up with Open Office?
<chiron> it's slow as hell
<laszlok> angelusco: after you download the file, open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<angelusco> ok
<angelusco> i'm on it
<laszlok> chiron: its made that way
<laszlok> chiron: it uses a lot of java, and it loads everything even if you only want the word processor part
<angelusco> ty about the link ubotu ;)
<chiron> laszlok: well that's stupid
<chiron> laszlok: there should be a QT port of it
<chiron> laszlok: or an alternative program
<chiron> laszlok: yes, I know, KOffice
<chiron> laszlok: but last time I used KOffice, it wasn't too good
<laszlok> chiron: kword is fine for simple word processing
<KaoticEvil> wow. i broke kaffeine o_o
<chiron> laszlok: it didn't handle MSWord docs too well
<laszlok> ya i know everyone thinks its stupid
<KaoticEvil> what version of Word?
<laszlok> if you're interested read this: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/8136
<chiron> KaoticEvil: this was awhile ago, so it might have changed
<chiron> KaoticEvil: I use the latest version of Word
<KaoticEvil> i had some Word 97 docs that KWord handled fine... i think its just the newer version of Word that do that
<chiron> KaoticEvil: Office 2003
<KaoticEvil> 2003?
<KaoticEvil> yeah.. MS changes the format slightly...
<chiron> can I save them as MSWord?
<chiron> that's my main concern
<chiron> I need to save them in a format that is readable my many people
<chiron> and MSWord is the universal format
<KaoticEvil> i dont know, tbh... i thnk you might be able to save them as Word 97 docs.. maybe even Word 2000
<KaoticEvil> sadly, yeah.. it is
<angelusco> kaffeine doesn't work, i can't see my videos, kaffeine error : There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<KaoticEvil> well, actually... 
<KaoticEvil> angelusco:  /msg ubotu w32codecs
<KaoticEvil> try that :)
<angelusco> i've already installed
<chiron> Why is MS Office so fast though?
<chiron> MS Office has more features than OpenOffice does and it runs 10X faster
<KaoticEvil> chiron:  WordPad handles a lot of DOC files as well...
<KaoticEvil> becuase OpenOffice is written in java.
<chiron> well who the hell thought of doing that?
<KaoticEvil> Sun :P
<KaoticEvil> its retarded, i know
<chiron> what's wrong with C++ QT or C + GTK?
<KaoticEvil> nothing, as far as im concerned...
<angelusco> kaoticEvil, i've already installed, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<sample> sr where can I find a documents on how to setup samba server in kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> angelusco:  i dont know then.... 
<chiron> even though C and GTK would be the best, since it's the most portable
<KaoticEvil> im pretty new at this myself..
<KaoticEvil> yeah, youre right
<chiron> it would be nicer for me to have C++ and QT, but the the gnomers would miss out
<angelusco> yesterday i was on ubuntu and i watch it with kaffeine, but today i update to kubuntu and here i can't watch it
<chiron> Gnome has piss-poor QT support
<chiron> angelusco: how do you like Kubuntu vs Ubuntu?
<KaoticEvil> ive only used Gnome a lil bit.. never liked it much
<chiron> I've heard a few people say they're switching ever since Mark Shuttleworth announced he's using and backing Kubuntu
<chiron> I think that will be a big step towards Kubuntu becoming more popular
<angelusco> xserver and i guess i like pretty much the apps that kubuntu has, like konversation, konqueror, kontact
<chiron> Kontact is just beautiful
<chiron> and Konq is becoming just a great browser
<chiron> super fast and featureful
<laszlok> angelusco: what type of video file?
<angelusco> mepg
<stbain> if only KPilot and Kontact could get their act together
<angelusco> now i installed xine, and i can see the video but i can't lisent the music
<angelusco> brb, dinner is ready
<chiron> stbain: what are you talking about?
<KaoticEvil> i like the new konq... i gotta give it props
<chiron> stbain: KPilot works beautifully with my Tungsten T
<chiron> stbain: and Kontact is just super
<chiron> KaoticEvil: the new Konq is fantastic
<chiron> KaoticEvil: adblock and tons of JS and AJAX support
<chiron> KaoticEvil: and I converted from Firefox
<chiron> KaoticEvil: that was REALLY hard to let go
<laszlok> I just discovered the konqueror web shortcuts feature and it kicks ass
<laszlok> angelusco: try installing xine to play it
<KaoticEvil> i wnat to know how to get the extra frame on the left tho.. the locations bar
<KaoticEvil> see, im a firefox user... discovered it back when it was still in pre-release beta
<KaoticEvil> ive got everything setup just the way /i/ like it
<KaoticEvil> wb laszlok 
<chiron> KaoticEvil: I would call myself a devout firefox user as well
<chiron> KaoticEvil: but I didn't jump on the bandwagon until about .8
<chiron> KaoticEvil: I had my doubts about it at first
<KaoticEvil> will konq import allmy form data, saved passwords, favorites and all that?
<sample> sr nalioth any nice resources or link that can help me to setup samba server in my kubuntu
<angelusco> now i installed xine, and i can see the video but i can't lisent the music
<chiron> wow, OpenOffice used about 300 mb of RAM
<laszlok> adblock doesnt work too well for me, i prefer firefox's implementation
<laszlok> and google maps still doesnt work so well
<chiron> laszlok: what's wrong with Konq adblock?
<chiron> laszlok: the only problem is it doesn't have the Filterset G Updater
<chiron> laszlok: but that's small considering the potential speed benefits
<stbain> cccccccccccrap
<chiron> laszlok: and super tight integration
<stbain> Adept just crashed
<stbain> and now my apt db is locked
<chiron> stbain: and?
<chiron> stbain: sudo killall adept
<stbain> oh it's killed alright
<chiron> stbain: it happens to me all the time
<chiron> stbain: the way to get it to crash is as follows
<chiron> stbain: you have to select a package to remove, then not close it
<chiron> stbain: and select another package to be installed
<chiron> stbain: then poof
<chiron> stbain: no more adept :D
<stbain> sounds familiar :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sample about samba
<chiron> stbain: I think I should report that bug
<chiron> stbain: I'm too lazy though, and it's probably been reported anyway
<stbain> apparently there's a lot of us lazy folks out there
<stbain> I hit bugs.kde.org
<stbain> to see if anyone else was having the same problem I have w/ my kpilot not syncing notes correctly
<stbain> and deleting to-do items
<stbain> sure enough... there it was
<stbain> from May
<stbain> still labeled as unconfirmed
<stbain> so I voted it up
<KaoticEvil> chiron: will konq import allmy form data, saved passwords, favorites and all that?
<chiron> KaoticEvil: from Firefox?
<chiron> KaoticEvil: I doubt it
<chiron> KaoticEvil: maybe favorites
<chiron> KaoticEvil: why in the hell would you care about saved form data or passwords?
<chiron> KaoticEvil: if you ever clear your data that all goes away anyway
<pupil> anyone here?
<nalioth> nope
<KaoticEvil>  ive got all my firefox data backed up :)
<KaoticEvil> its all in ~/.mozilla/Firefox/<profile>
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, are u there?
<angelusco> when i try to open a video with xine, there is some error about the stream .....(file) use an unsupported codec: Audio Codec: MPEG layer 2/3 (0x0)
<angelusco> i can watch the video but i can't listen it
<nalioth> angelusco: did you install all the recommeded programs on the restricted page?
<angelusco> ya, w32codecs and libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb
<angelusco> even i installed some audio mpeg codecs
<nalioth> ubotu: tell angelusco about multimedia
<angelusco> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> angelusco: Are you smoking crack?
<angelusco> jajaja do care that ?
<angelusco> jajaja do u care that ?
<fatbrain> Hello, how do I access root account?
<angelusco> root account? mmm well, when u want to set something it will ask u the root pwd
<fatbrain> angelusco: I'm using some administration tool and it's *telling me* to login as root
<nalioth> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<fatbrain> webmin or something, samba web adminstration stuff or something in that directionm.
<angelusco> how do i know which kind of type is this repository ---> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<angelusco> deb or deb.scr
<angelusco> FINALLY, i can ear the sound
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, are u there?
<angelusco> tnx every1 for your supporting :)
<angelusco> hey sonny. howdy
<nalioth> angelusco: any time
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, hey man how are u?
<angelusco> fine, so happy 'cuz finally i can see my videos and i can listen it
<angelusco> tnx nalioth
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco,  oh ya did u get xine to work?
<angelusco> yap, i did it
<KaoticEvil> i think my systems too slow for xine.. and kaffeine is just broken
<angelusco> exactly i don't know how, but i just installed too many codecs (mpeg audio codecs)
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, excellent! it must feel good to accomplish that goal heh.
<angelusco> ooooo yeah !!! =)
<angelusco> let me c if kaffeine works
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, heh i cant get kaffine to work heh...but i never use it though
<angelusco> omg, it works but now there is not working sound, hehehe, well, for the moment i have xine
<KaoticEvil> as long as one of em works, eh?
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, ya in gnome i have a problem with totem play same as kaffine
<kkathman> anyone know how to remove the "kasbar" from the screen?
<angelusco> what could it be?, i will search for the problem, when i get it i will tell u
<angelusco> for the moment, next step is to install unreal tournament in here, and play it for testing
<kkathman> nm
<davedorm> hi dee ho
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, ya if u right click it >remove from panel>pane>kasbar
<nalioth> kkathman: what is a kasbar?
<angelusco> hey sonny_wertzik , did u gave me last days some reposity for downloading w32codecs?
<davedorm> rock the kasbar?
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> davedorm: yah...I was playin around and messed with something I shouldnt have
<angelusco> nalioth i guess is the taskbar, maybe, hehehe i dunno
<davedorm> angelusco:  got mine off universe
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, i dont think so
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy).
<angelusco> ooo, so it was raphink
<davedorm> so has anyone used a Logitech webcam with Kubuntu successfully??
<KaoticEvil> well, now i know why apache wasnt serving my webpages properly.
<angelusco> do somebody know about some programming languaje like visual basic?
<angelusco> is ubotu a bot?
<KaoticEvil> VB? why would you want to know VB?
<KaoticEvil> angelusco:  yes, it is
<davedorm> u - BOT - u
<angelusco> lol, ok thanks 'cuz it was to bad with me, hehehe
<nalioth> ubotu: tell angelusco about yourself
<angelusco> i am a programmer and i used to programming on vb
<KaoticEvil> im a programmer too.. but VB just sucks :P
<KaoticEvil> its toally platform-dependant...
<KaoticEvil> totally*
<angelusco> ya i know, but i can't find some one for linux
<davedorm> so... webcam? Phillips driver
<davedorm> any luck getting it to work?
<KaoticEvil> angelusco:  how much do you know about Object Pascal?
<angelusco> well, actually i found some mono.project but i don't know it and some friend told me about other one
<KaoticEvil> its a VB'ish language.. totally OO... theres a great linux variant, called FreePascal...
<KaoticEvil> and a great IDE for it, called Lazarus... i use both :)
<angelusco> pascal??? mmm well i know something, but i need some visual leanguaje
<Sonny_Wertzik> We got some real brains in the room hehehe
<KaoticEvil> Object Pascal is OO
<KaoticEvil> and the best part.. its cross-platofrm :)
<angelusco> which brains? i want some of that :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> [rogrammers hehe
<angelusco> do u mean that i can make some program in linux and use it on windows ?
<KaoticEvil> www.kaosoft.us.tt :)
<KaoticEvil> angelusco:  wait one.. ill get you a link for FreePascal and for Lazarus
<angelusco> hehehe, well actually i am student, i am on the final step
<angelusco> ty o much
<Sonny_Wertzik> no i mean you have to have brains to program stuff
<angelusco> so*
<angelusco> lol
<KaoticEvil> Sonny_Wertzik:  not really...
<angelusco> well, not exatly
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok then u have to have patients hehe
<angelusco> thats right
<KaoticEvil> patience, yes
<KaoticEvil> and LOTS of it
<KaoticEvil> lol
<angelusco> but if u like it u dont's care about it
<kkathman> whew... configuring kicker panels is freaky :)
<KaoticEvil> exactly
<angelusco> omg, i can c my dvd's on kaffeine, (but no sound) hehehe
<kkathman> And Im still not all that happy :(
<Sonny_Wertzik> i need immediate gratification... programming is not for me hehe... i have no patients
<KaoticEvil> angelusco:  check out http://www.freepascal.org/ and http://lazarus.freepascal.org
<davedorm> so... webcam? Phillips driver
<davedorm> any luck?
<angelusco> hey kaotik and sonny, do u have email?
<KaoticEvil> lazarus is an IDE for FreePascal... allows RAD.
<angelusco> i mean, could u give it to me for be in contact
<KaoticEvil> FreePascal is a Delphi clone..
<KaoticEvil> and yes, you can makes apps that run on windows and linux
<KaoticEvil> you can find me here :)
<angelusco> good
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya i have mail but i get so much spam i might not know who u are and delete it
<angelusco> so i will take it and starting to use it
<angelusco> lol
<Sonny_Wertzik> i get like 120 spams a day
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh
<KaoticEvil> i dont get 120 emails in a MONTH lol
<angelusco> np, maybe later we could knows each other, at least in this way and maybe later u could give me your emails
<KaoticEvil> hell.. in a YEAR :|
<angelusco> i am not available for irc at all
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya sure that sounds ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> i see
<angelusco> but np, we'll be in contact in here, some times =)
<Sonny_Wertzik> angelusco, what country are u in?
<KaoticEvil> i need to download those anyway...
<angelusco> mexico
<Sonny_Wertzik> cool
<KaoticEvil> yeah? im in texas :P were practiacally neighbors LOL
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehe
<KaoticEvil> practically*
<angelusco> but i have to work from 8:00am to 2:00 pm and go to the school from 3:00pm to 9:00 pm
<angelusco> ya, we are close but to far =)
<Sonny_Wertzik> ill be right back... i need to have a smoke
<angelusco> oooo, almost forgot this, sorry about my spelling, but i don't speak english
<KaoticEvil> isnt thre an applet i can add to my system tray.. shows CPU load? andone for network load too?
<KaoticEvil> angelusco:  ive been chatting on various services for about 15 years now....
<KaoticEvil> i read fluent typo :P
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: yes you can. 
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: system monitor
<kkathman> KaoticEvil: In in Texas too :)
<kkathman> and so is nalioth  :)
<KaoticEvil> cool :)
<kkathman> its a veritable Texas Extravaganza :)  ok I shouldnt be so peppy
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<kkathman> KaoticEvil: What part of Texas?
<KaoticEvil> near abilene
<kkathman> Kewl I went to school in Abilene, two kids go to Texas Tech in Lubbock up the road :)
<KaoticEvil> cool
<KaoticEvil> how bout you?
<kkathman> I live in the Dallas area now, but went to ACU back in the day :)
<KaoticEvil> oh cool.. youre about 2 hours from me then :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok im back
<KaoticEvil> wb
<Sonny_Wertzik> ty
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: where are you plaguing?
<KaoticEvil> i must be retarded.. i cant find it o.o
<kkathman> KaoticEvil: yep
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> im using that kxdocker bar with the cpu monitor plugin on it
<angelusco> well, tnx every1 hate to go
<angelusco> have to go*
<KaoticEvil> later angelusco 
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: right click on the panel, and select add applet, then "system monitor"
<Sonny_Wertzik> later
<angelusco> nite all
<kkathman> hows that kxdocker workin for ya Sonny_Wertzik ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> nity nite
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: i'm from Houston, where are YOU from?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  near abilene
<kkathman> nalioth: read up 
<Sonny_Wertzik> good i finally got the plugins to work too
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: 2 hours from you doesnt tell me which direction
<KaoticEvil> i guess i dont have it installed :|
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  im 2 hours westof dallas
<kkathman> nalioth: well I just asked him that a bit ago..and he answered :)
<kkathman> but thats ok
<kkathman> hehe
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: n/m i'm thinking 'gnome-panel' excuse me
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, good i finally got the plugins to work too
<nalioth> and another texan arrives
<KaoticEvil> heh.. yup...
<kkathman> Sonny_Wertzik: excellent...i hear there are other kickers out there
<KaoticEvil> what exactly does the kicker do?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, ya i tried a few but kx has alot of stuff and has a good feel to it
<kkathman> KaoticEvil: its like your taskbar.. quick launch, etc
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<kkathman> Sonny_Wertzik: I quickly looked at kxdocker but had some difficulty with it
<KaoticEvil> conky, gkrellm, torsmo, or xosview?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, Kxdocker is confusing as hell to set up until u find a web page that explains it
<KaoticEvil> damn... descisions...
<KaoticEvil> ah to hell with it.. *installs all of them*
<kkathman> lol
<KaoticEvil> i can always take out the one(s) i dont like :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> the guy who wrote kx is italian and his instructions arent translated very well
<kkathman> gkrellm is nice, easy on CPU and is no-fuss
<KaoticEvil> thats one thing ive always loved about linux.. the flexibitiliy...
<kkathman> conky never worked too well for me, and its a torsmo derivitive...but others like it
<KaoticEvil> there is virtually *nothing* that you cant customize.. and i like that
<kkathman> I just use one of the SK things
<KaoticEvil> i remember using gkrellm on slack
<KaoticEvil> "SK"?
<kkathman> Superkaramba
<KaoticEvil> oh
<Sonny_Wertzik> catch u guys later... im going to play some unreal tourney
* KaoticEvil has no idea what that is :P
<KaoticEvil> later Sonny_Wertzik 
<kkathman> cya Sonny_Wertzik :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> take care all
<kkathman> Kaotic its eye-candy for KDE
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<kkathman> transparent widgets
<KaoticEvil> my machine is too slow for all the eyecandy stuff :(
<KaoticEvil> and my video card doubly so
<kkathman> yeah dont use that if yer machine is slow
<kkathman> gkrellm is probably yer best bet
<nalioth> conky!
<KaoticEvil> 400MHz celeron, 128MB PC100 SDRAM, and a 1MB onboard Intel i810 video chip :P
<kkathman> conky works too, but hard to set up 
<kkathman> oh thats not so bad KaoticEvil 
<kkathman> a little low on the mem
<KaoticEvil> i know
<KaoticEvil> ive been unemployed...
<kkathman> I'd definitely use gkrellm then
<kkathman> KaoticEvil: been there.. not fun... I wish you well :)
<KaoticEvil> i *used* to have a dual MP2200 box... 1GB of PC2100 Registered/ECC DDR :)
<KaoticEvil> i start my new job tomorrow :D
<kkathman> nalioth: loves conky, but wouldnt give me his secrets on how to make it work :)
<KaoticEvil> should make about $500 a week :)
<kkathman> KaoticEvil: Excellent!
<KaoticEvil> indeed
<kkathman> its more than $0 right?
<KaoticEvil> ill have me a decent box before too long.. .and when i do, im going to make this one my gateway/server :)
<KaoticEvil> yeah, about $500 more :P
<kkathman> kewl
<KaoticEvil> running linux ^_^
<KaoticEvil> and *that* will be a whole new venture for me...
<nalioth> kkathman: join #conky. they'll help you
<kkathman> ahhh you'll get it
<KaoticEvil> ive never setup a network with a linux box as the gateway
<crimsun> fwiw, I uploaded a newer conky last night
<kkathman> nalioth: you help everyone else but wont help me...booo hooo :(
<KaoticEvil> oh, cool... it adds K meu entries for me :D *yay*
<KaoticEvil> menu*
<kkathman> well I have to be up early for an appt, so Im out...cyall
<KaoticEvil> later kkathman :)
<kkathman> and nalioth you know Im just kidding wid ya :)
<davedorm> anyone get a Logitech Webcam working with Ubuntu?  Phillips driver
<kkathman> nighters
<SuperGuppy> is KDE going to be the new default DE for Ubuntu soon?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> Ubuntu will remain GNOME, Kubuntu will remain KDE
<SuperGuppy> oh
<SuperGuppy> guess i heard that somewhere
<SuperGuppy> oh well
<crimsun> there's a lot of FUD flying
<SuperGuppy> so Kubuntu will still be just a spinoff version
<SuperGuppy> kindof a second thought hack
<crimsun> no
<SuperGuppy> hmm
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: there may be xubuntu disks flying around, tho
<nalioth> that'd be cool
<crimsun> not yet
<SuperGuppy> XFree86Ubuntu ?
<crimsun> we're in the process of germinating unofficial ones
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> it has been said that xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<SuperGuppy> why is xfce popular?
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: it's light weight
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: runs well on older hardware
<SuperGuppy> ic
<SuperGuppy> so ppl run it on the old crap they got
<nalioth> crimsun: unofficially "official" images would be cool
<SuperGuppy> and KDE on the new machines
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: actually xfce4 smokes on new hardware
<jordan> i can't see live cd 4 kubuntu by now. Why ?
<SuperGuppy> nalioth: yea but what if u want Kmail, Konq, KOffice, Kdevelop
<SuperGuppy> then you need to install KDE
<crimsun> no you don't
<crimsun> you just need to install those applications
<crimsun> you've always been able to mix-n-match
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: no you dont. kde apps can be run anywhere
<SuperGuppy> crimsun: so then whats the difference of running KDE with kde apps and XFCE with kde apps?> Just the window managers?
<SuperGuppy> KWin vs XFCE?
<crimsun> it's not just kwin vs. xfwm4
<SuperGuppy> i guess KWin+Kpannel vs XFCE
<crimsun> it's a different environment
<crimsun> just like gnome is a different environment
<SuperGuppy> yea but isn't KDE just kde apps plus KWin and KPannel
<crimsun> no, KDE is a ton more
<nalioth> kde is a boatload of things, heh
<crimsun> there're lots more than just what you see on the screen at any given time. Same for GNOME, same for Xfce.
<SuperGuppy> crimsun: i don't understand... do they have hidden services running in the background when you load KDE that you wouldn't get when you loaded say.. KOffice and Kdevelop
<crimsun> hidden services? No. Processes that handle communication? Sure.
<SuperGuppy> so like cut n paste KDE handles
<SuperGuppy> but if you run KOFFICE under XFCE then cut n paste might be different
<crimsun> no, it's the same
<SuperGuppy> so what is in the KDE "Desktop" that you is slow that makes XFCE + KDE Apps a faster combination?
<crimsun> Xfce doesn't provide the piping the same way.
<crimsun> same for GNOME
<SuperGuppy> hmm
<crimsun> if you like KDE, use it.
<SuperGuppy> why don't KDE developers do their plumming the XFCE way then if its better
<crimsun> no one said it's better
<crimsun> try not to think of different desktop environments as "better"
<SuperGuppy> oh
<crimsun> the real issue is choice
<SuperGuppy> just different features
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: desktop environments are like cars
<nalioth> some people like ford, some like toyota
<SuperGuppy> and slower/more features vs. faster/less features
<SuperGuppy> nalioth: yea but those that like fords are just plain silly IMO
<SuperGuppy> vs toyota
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: you get the point
<SuperGuppy> toyota is obviously better than fords
<crimsun> no, they're not obviously better, and the same argument applies to desktop environments
<SuperGuppy> well Ubuntu is better than debian
<SuperGuppy> ;-)
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: not for some people. it's about choice
<crimsun> no, it's not
<crimsun> right, like nalioth said, it's about choice
<KaoticEvil> i think the best desktop environment/window manager is the one that suits the user the best
<SuperGuppy> ok maybe not better than debian.. but better than Fedora :)
<crimsun> KaoticEvil: precisely, and that preference may shift as the user adjusts
<crimsun> after all, we aren't static.
<KaoticEvil> exactly
<SuperGuppy> yeap
<sample> sr how can I enable swat
<SuperGuppy> their preference may shift tward KUbuntu more so than others tho
<KaoticEvil> i think KDE is probably the best one for people who are new to linux, and are used to windows...
<KaoticEvil> of the ones ive seen, it most closely resembles windows.. making the transition a lot less painless
<SuperGuppy> I always thought GNOME was better for windows users because it only has like 5 buttons
<KaoticEvil> lol SuperGuppy 
<SuperGuppy> don't ask me where to setup a printer in GNOME
<davedorm> where do I get kernel headers?
<crimsun> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> it's not necessary normally to have to compile kernel modules
* KaoticEvil may attempt to upgrade his kernel
<SuperGuppy> do you guys know if you need to instal the commercial nvidia drivers in ubuntu or will it install them automatically ?
<KaoticEvil> hmmmmmmm... apache or apache2?
<RaRe> Hello
<crimsun> SuperGuppy: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jordan> hi
<RaRe> Anyone willing to help me about partitions? :o
* crimsun leaves work
<KaoticEvil> RaRe:  what about that?
<KaoticEvil> them*
<RaRe> well.. I've got 2 drives - primary for winxp (x.x) and slave for kubuntu
<KaoticEvil> ok....
<RaRe> installed succefully but the partition thinggy didn't turned out as i planned
<cyne> how do i disallow internet access to a program in Kubuntu, but allow it access to my LAN ?
<sample> sr how can I enable swat
<KaoticEvil> RaRe:  how were you trying to get it to work?
<KaoticEvil> and how did it turn out?
<nalioth> sample: what is swat?
<RaRe> I wanted my slave to have 2 partitions 1 - accesible thru my xp and the other for kubuntu only
<sample> samba web admin
<RaRe> well right now my slave is lost in xp
<RaRe> :x
<davedorm> wtf is kgcc?
<davedorm> says it is missing
<cyne> does Kubuntu have a firewall?
<RaRe> i also didnt see an option on where to install kubuntu specifically
<KaoticEvil> RaRe:  it asks you what partition you want to install it to
<nalioth> cyne: it has firewalling capabilities built in, yes
<cyne> nalioth: may i ask how to access them?
<RaRe> during the partition part of the kubuntu installation - i wasn't sure what i did there
<sample> sr nalioth samba web administration tool
<SuperGuppy> cyne: probably need to drop to a KTerm and edit your firewall rules in VIM
<nalioth> cyne: on a default install, no firewall is necessary, but firestarted is a good frontend
<stupendo44> cyne: I use kmyfirewall
<RaRe> split my 2nd hd for 30gb and 10gb
<cyne> thankyou guys
<sample> cause I couldn't login using or any user with my webmin
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cyne about firestarter
<nalioth> sample: i'm not familiar with samba, as i have no windows boxen
<sample> yes sir it a windows and linux authentication
<sample> anyway sr thanks
<KaoticEvil> RaRe:  what did you use to partition the drive?
<RaRe> KaoticEvil: pm :D
<KaoticEvil> doh
<KaoticEvil> PM always killed my linux partitions when i used it
<RaRe> KaoticEvil: ? nono,, lol i mean private message
<RaRe> not partition magic
<KaoticEvil> oh, heh... 
<nalioth> RaRe: you are unable to pm, you are not registered on this network
<RaRe> anyways i used the on at kubuntu installation cd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell RaRe about register
<RaRe> nanlioth :o 
<KaoticEvil> heh
<jordan> i read Partition magic also
<KaoticEvil> wow... konq is WAY faster than FF O.O
<RaRe> nanlioth: lol thanx. :x
<RaRe> ubotu: tell RaRe about register
<KaoticEvil> RaRe:  i dont normally chat in PM...
<RaRe> oh okie
<KaoticEvil> i didnt use the partitioning tool on the CD... i had previously made my partitions using a slackware install CD, and cfdisk
<RaRe> alrighty
<RaRe> so i'd just partition my drive before installing. got it
<RaRe> now one last question
<KaoticEvil> im new to linux as well.. so im probaly not the best choice for getting help... nalioth is very knowledgeable tho...
<RaRe> oh, it's alright. ^^
<KaoticEvil> i can *try* to help... i do know some things
<RaRe> how do i uninstall my kubuntu and beable to find my lost drive back? :o window's command promt doesn't detect my d: drive now
<KaoticEvil> it may be hidden...
<RaRe> thanx kaotic, your help is very much appreciated :D
<KaoticEvil> i know this is goinf to sound strange... but try MS's fdisk... you can unhide partitions with it..
<KaoticEvil> as for uninstalling kubunutu... 
<KaoticEvil> only way i know of to uninstall *any* OS is to format the drive ;)
<RaRe> roger about the fdisk
<KaoticEvil> or in your case, partition
<RaRe> ^^ thanx <3
<KaoticEvil> np
<nalioth> windows wont see any drive not formatted in fat or ntfs
<KaoticEvil> nalioth:  but his entire drive is missing.. hes got it split into partitions :)
<KaoticEvil> which makes me think that the partition (probably FAT32) is just hidden...
<KaoticEvil> its happened to me before :P
<nalioth> i havent owned a windows box in over 5 years
<nalioth> i'm not the one to ask about cloaked windows partitions
<RaRe> :x
<RaRe> i think i changed the format to something like ext23..
<RaRe> both of the partition.. i was really messing it up during the installation's partition tool
<RaRe> T.T
<KaoticEvil> if you changed the format on the partition to ext2 or ext3, windows will not see it at all
<KaoticEvil> it doesnt know how to read it
<KaoticEvil> RaRe:  wnat my advice?
<KaoticEvil> want*
<RaRe> w8! i just saw it on window's disk management
<RaRe> sure
<KaoticEvil> do you know how to use fdisk? the MS one, that is
<RaRe> nope.. still surfing for info
<KaoticEvil> urgh.. ok
<KaoticEvil> the MS fdisk is, IMO, a *lot* easier to use for some one new to partitioning than either of the linux toosl if used (fdisk, and cfdisk)
<KaoticEvil> RaRe:  get a Windows 98 boot disk (www.bootdisk.com)
<KaoticEvil> and boot from it... then check our fdisk... see if you can figure it out.. make your partitions with it, and then format them... make sure that you only format the shared partition in windows tho
* BlankC blinks.
* stupendo44 blinks twice
<jordan> hi 
<stupendo44> toto? where are you, toto?
<stupendo44> -- Please enjoy you flight on Freenode International --
<jordan> Tnx!
<RaRe> Thanx for all the help guys... brb
* BlankC blinks.
<stupendo44> BlankC: you know, it's healthier to blink more often
<ilba7r> !multiload-apple
<ubotu> ilba7r: Bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth> ilba7r: do you not know where ubotu's brains are kept?
<nalioth> ilba7r: his brains have a convenient search function
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ilba7r about yourself
<ilba7r> thanx nalioth
<ilba7r> and i was not playing with ubotu
<nalioth> ilba7r: it's better not to !fish !for !info
<ilba7r> nalioth its the fastest way
<ilba7r> perhaps you an help me
<ilba7r> any one know what is a multiload-apple ? and how to list all daemons that are running?
<ilba7r> nalioth what is the use of "ubotu" if not to search for facts?
<nalioth> ilba7r: ubotu is to give facts to you or someone else. i have a /pm window open with ubotu all the time
<nalioth> ilba7r: you can use ubotu in a /pm window and not flood the !channel !with !fishing
<ilba7r> point taken but am not fishing i am looking for info
<ilba7r> which happen to be for 2 days now
<ilba7r> but thanx for the info
<KaoticEvil> damn that
<cyne> hellooo
<cyne> :)
<cyne> how do i stop a specific software from accessing the internet?
<cyne> is it worth installing firestarter with all those gnome packages?
<chiron> cyne: maybe if you're paranoid
<chiron> I'm having a little trouble with the KOffice packages?
<chiron> has someone had any success in installing them?
<cyne> chiron, i have
<cyne> i just used kynaptic, easy :)
<Madeye>  guys, How to show large icons in navigation tab (the one appear when you click ALT+tab) ?
<chiron> cyne: which packages did you install?
<cyne> chiron... not sure
<robitaille> Finally tried Kubuntu for the first time tonight.  One problem:  my network setting window seems to be a lot taller than the size of my display.  So I don't see the administrator button at the bottom.  Is there a way to resize that window?
<nalioth> robitaille: can you right click on the program box in the kicker and select move or anything?
<robitaille> nalioth,  yes.  
<nalioth> move it to where you can resize the window
<robitaille> nalioth,   I can't.  THe top of the nwtwork setting window is at the top of my screen.  THe bottom of it seems to be below the bottom panel
<nalioth> robitaille: when you right click on the button in the kicker, and select move, it doesnt allow you to move the actual window?
<robitaille> nalioth, yes I can move the window.  But the window is still taller than my display no matter where I move it.
<expresso> getting sun's java on kubuntu is quite challenging.
<expresso> though, i had challenges getting the nvidia drivers to work.
<SuperGuppy> anything 3rd party in linux is challenging
<SuperGuppy> if it isn't in the package system, its garbage
<robitaille> nalioth,  minimizing/mazimizing it doesn't make a difference.  Trying to resizing it with the keyboard shorthcut doesn't work since I cannot reach the bottom of my window.
<SuperGuppy> that is why linux is failing on the desktop. there are no decent 3rd party installation methods because each distribution wants it in a different format
<expresso> SuperGuppy: it's only a 3rd party binary driver/jvm, nothing fancy.
<SuperGuppy> thats my point
<SuperGuppy> its nothing fancy, yet files must be placed manually, and text files must be edited manually
<TheKaoticEvil> doh
<SuperGuppy> and its just a driver
<SuperGuppy> same with java
<SuperGuppy> same with ANY installation that isn't done through the distribution's package manager
<TheKaoticEvil> brb
<expresso> SuperGuppy: i'd imagine i could just run the binary sun jdk installer and install it that way, but then i'd have to probably manually setup the java_home env var and such
<nalioth> robitaille: ok. i am not that familiar with kde, i know in gnome you can right click on the program button in the panel and select "move" then you can move the actual windows anywhere you like
<nalioth> ubotu: tell expresso about java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell SuperGuppy about java
<RaRe> woohoo, I'm on my 1st linux ;) just thought i'd share :x
<SuperGuppy> lol
<expresso> so, using the package manager is about integration of the software with the operating environment.
<SuperGuppy> nalioth: its so complex u need a howto on it
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: what is that?
<SuperGuppy> and in every other OS known to man you just double click on the icon
<robitaille> nalioth,  I'm in the same boat.  I usually use gnome, but decided to give kubuntu a spin tonight
<nalioth> robitaille: it is not gnome, heh
<expresso> SuperGuppy: not exactly. on windows you have to have administrative privs on the box to install binary jdk
<expresso> something more than linux requires.
<SuperGuppy> robitaille good choice
<robotgeek> nalioth: i downloaded the x86 version of the live cd and am using it on a univ machine
<SuperGuppy> most would say that KDE is a step above GNOME right now
<robotgeek> i got sick and tired of sshing from putty 
<catmeister> Hey, whats up?
<expresso> ubotu: i've got to enable mp3 support also? ouch.
<ubotu> expresso: Syntax error in line 1
<SuperGuppy> yea
<SuperGuppy> you have to download mp3 support seperately
<SuperGuppy> and DVD player support sepeartely
<robitaille> SuperGuppy,  it all depends of your taste.  The important part is that you have the choice between KDE and Gnome.  Now if Kubuntu was only working better for me in my first attempt....
<SuperGuppy> and your nvidia drivers seperately
<nalioth> expresso: that is because x/k/ubuntu is a truly "free" distro
<expresso> SuperGuppy: is there a guide on these things, or just installing is enough? apt-get install mp3-support?
<TheKaoticEvil> lol raphink 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell expresso about mp3
<SuperGuppy> expresso: duno i haven't figured out how to get it working
<TheKaoticEvil> RaRe even.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell expresso about nvidia
<raphink> TheKaoticEvil: does that mean I am funny when I say nothing?
<TheKaoticEvil> congrats RaRe :)
<SuperGuppy> ubotu: tell me about nvidia
<TheKaoticEvil> raphink:  no, that was a bad autocomplete on my part ... sorry
<expresso> nalioth: i've used gentoo for some years, and it seems pretty free.  unstable at times, but free.
<raphink> ;)
<SuperGuppy> 0127]  <ubotu> Please use private messages, like '/msg ubotu nvidia', rather than posting into the channel needlessly.
<nalioth> SuperGuppy: you should be registered to make full use of ubotu
<raphink> you woke me up
<raphink> :p
<SuperGuppy> oh
<raphink> hehe j/k
<nalioth> expresso: free as in "unencumbered by patented content"
<TheKaoticEvil> lol sorry
<TheKaoticEvil> raphink:  do you sleep at your comptuer too?
<expresso> not to get into some free idiologies (sp?) or distro differences. i just want my mp3, and dvd (decrypted), java, etc.
<catmeister> Expresso, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<raphink> no I'm j/k I got up 15 minutse ago
<expresso> catmeister: i found i need the legacy for my vanta card.
<nalioth> expresso: ubotu has msgd you lots of info
<catmeister> Then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf Change the video identifier and driver both to nvidia
<expresso> nalioth: i see the msg's, thanks. is this a bot?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell expresso about yourself
<TheKaoticEvil> raphink:  oh.. damn... maybe i am the only one who sleeps at his computer :(
<raphink> TheKaoticEvil: actually my bed is just over my computer
<raphink> or my computer under my bed if you prefer
<TheKaoticEvil> raphink:  not quite the same... i tend to fall asleep AT my desk...
<raphink> lol
<TheKaoticEvil> dammit, i wish that nick would get disconnected already :(
<catmeister> I tend to be at the computer in the living room till I pass out. The office is also the babys room.
<TheKaoticEvil> i want my nick back lol
<nalioth> TheKaoticEvil: /msg nickserv help ghost
<nalioth> TheKaoticEvil: ask for help, quit whining
<TheKaoticEvil> :P nalioth 
<catmeister> Hey, I switched from ubuntu repository wine to wine-hq repository and now its not making the start menu entries.
<TheKaoticEvil> im not used to IRC ;)
<nalioth> catmeister: are you using ubuntu santioned repos?
<nalioth> TheKaoticEvil: you can ghost your nick if you get lost
<KaoticEvil> there we are :D
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: dont be a weenie and wait til the ghost is ready to go
<catmeister> The only non-ubuntu repos are the ones for wine. I wanted to go to .9 the first beta. Finally!
<nalioth> catmeister: be safer to compile it from code, imho
<catmeister> I thought I would try the official deb package. But, I can always install from source like I was on slackware.
<KaoticEvil> ah, there we go :)
<nalioth> catmeister: adding non ubuntu repos is not a wise idea
<KaoticEvil> can anyone recommend a Dreamweaver-like app?
<catmeister> The wine team has heavily tested it under Ubuntu.
<chavo> KaoticEvil, nvu or quanta
<catmeister> I added the wine projects sourceforge apt repository. 
<nalioth> catmeister: not wise. add the deb-src repos if there are any, and have apt build the pkg for you
<KaoticEvil> oooooooooo........... nvu is nice looking :D
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: dont hold it against nvu that it started as a linspire project
<KaoticEvil> as i dont know what linspire is... 
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you DONT? good!
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> anything like lindows? :P
<KaoticEvil> i like the lookNfeel of it...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: yes lindows became linspire
<KaoticEvil> ewwwwwwwwww
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: a very very bad distro
<catmeister> Yeah, I concur.
<KaoticEvil> yes, i know.. i saw it in action... or lack thereof
<catmeister> Linspire is SLIGHTLY better than Windows. Ugggh.
<KaoticEvil> a friend ofm ine actually ran lindows... he said it was going to replace windows in the next 2 or 3 years
<KaoticEvil> i laughed at him
<catmeister> Linspire: For people who actually like Windows
<KaoticEvil> << likes windows
<KaoticEvil> i just like linux better ;)
<catmeister> Slacksware: very stable but definately showing its age
<chiron> robitaille: it's a bug in System Settings
<chiron> robitaille: it hasn't been fixed yet
<catmeister> Mandriva: Good for beginners but too dumbed down for my taste
<chiron> so has anyone installed KOffice using apt?
<catmeister> Kubuntu: Well, I mostly like what Ive seen so far. 
<chiron> Kubuntu is appealing to many different skill levels because of the debian package system
<catmeister> chiron, sudo apt-get install koffice
<chiron> catmeister: works, but doesn't run
<chiron> koffice (lib kofficecore): ERROR: Couldn't find the native MimeType in kword's desktop file. Check your installation !
<catmeister> Hmmm... Im installing it now. Lets see what happens when I try to open it.
<chiron> k
<catmeister> No problem, opened fine.
<catmeister> chiron, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall koffice
<chiron> catmeister: what version of KDE do you use?
<catmeister> 3.4
<chiron> catmeister: see, I'm using 3.5
<chiron> catmeister: it's probably a beta bug
<KaoticEvil> wow.....
<catmeister> That could be.
<chiron> could other people test to see if KOffice works for them?
<catmeister> What Kaotic?
<chiron> if we can establish a link between the version of KDE and whether KOffice works or not
<chiron> I can report it as a bug
<catmeister> When is kde gonna dump arts?
<catmeister> Just out of curiousity, anyone a tech/helpdesk/coder for a living? Im helpdesk.
<aftertaf> helpdesk :/
<aftertaf> & tech
<crimsun> all three at various points
<blockhead> can someone tell me how to  find uni/multiverse repositories for 5.10?
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example soruces.list
<RaRe> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RaRe> <3 ubotu!
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<mth`MAW> hi guys
<catmeister> Im running off a 5.04 initial install, but all packages are at the newest version. So, its more like an updated 5.1.
<catmeister> Well, I really need to get to sleep.
<chiron> can someone else test the KOffice packages?
<chiron> just apt-get koffice
<KaoticEvil> chiron:  i just did.. they worked fine for me...
<chiron> KDE 3.5?
<KaoticEvil> no, sorry :(
<chiron> or 3.4.3?
<chiron> damn
<KaoticEvil> 3.4
<chiron> does anyone here have KDE 3.5?
<chiron> anybody at all
<KaoticEvil> id like to try it :)
<chiron> KaoticEvil: then upgrade
<chiron> KaoticEvil: it's got great new features
<chiron> KaoticEvil: not to mention that it's faster
<KaoticEvil> im a lil leary about running a beta WM tho
* P3L|C4N0 Hello friendes - Hola amigos - Buna prietens
<chiron> KaoticEvil: yeah, I was a little scared
<chiron> KaoticEvil: arts doesn't work, so you can't upgrade that
<KaoticEvil> doh
<chiron> KaoticEvil: and there is this library problem with Akgregator
<KaoticEvil> i dont know what that is :P
<chiron> KaoticEvil: it works, but it shows an error message
<chiron> lol
<chiron> KaoticEvil: perhaps you should stay with KDE stable...
<KaoticEvil> im planning on it ;)
<KaoticEvil> maybe later on in my linux life, ill get brave enough to try a beta WM
<chiron> boy, KDE isn't acting too friendly right now
<chiron> I'm gonna restart
<chiron> lol
<blockhead> can someone tell me how to install mozilla-mplayer in 5.10?
<blockhead> how much of ubuntuguide.org applies to breezy?
<aftertaf> blockhead:  avoid that site. it gives bad advice and can bork your system
<blockhead> hmm
<aftertaf> blockhead:  sudo apt-get install  mozilla-mplayer <--- jst this minute done the same and it works, i also installed firefox-dev package
<blockhead> when i do apt-get update
<blockhead> i get a bunch of these
<blockhead> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<aftertaf> blockhead:  ok. edit your sources.list
<aftertaf> and remove the ca. at the front, then type sudo apt-get update
<blockhead> lol
<blockhead> ok
<blockhead> eek
<blockhead> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<aftertaf> doh!!!
<aftertaf> me not see....... backports!!!!!
<crimsun> there are no breezy backports yet
<crimsun> comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list and update
<blockhead> lol
<aftertaf> in 3 lines you want this:
<aftertaf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<aftertaf> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<blockhead> lol i got it now
<blockhead> feel dumb
<aftertaf> cruddage.... only line one in pm...
<blockhead> thanks'
<aftertaf> lol blockhead nm ;)
<blockhead> Building dependency tree... Done
<blockhead> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<blockhead> nooo
<aftertaf> blockhead:  pastebin your sources list.
<blockhead> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/421514
<aftertaf> ok got it.... remove the whole lot and replace with what i sent you on PM.
<aftertaf> you need to enable universe and multiverse, and comment out the cd, but easier if you paste what i sent you.
<blockhead> thats all?
<aftertaf> yep. its condensed :)
<blockhead> hehe
<blockhead> much thanks
<blockhead> im sure ill have another question soon
<aftertaf> lol
<blockhead> what codec do i need to get mplayer to play avi files?
<havard_> so what's up with the size of the kde 3.5b2 libkcal2a package?
<havard_> 42mb?
<havard_> anyone know why the libkcal2a package in kde3.5b2 is so goddamned enormous?
<Tm_T> it holds so much calendar things?
<havard_> it's 42mb. that's an awful lot of "calendar things". 
<Tm_T> maybe
<fimii> okay, is it possible to make a style that would have a wider scroll bar? I am using a touchscreen, and i'm finding that the standard size for a scrool bar is not wide enough.
<nalioth> fimii: that all can be adjusted in the preferences
<Kalidarn> ive been a long time ubuntu user however im not sure with Kubuntu and the sources.list what do i need to change? All ubuntu=kubuntu?
<nissemus> Kalidarn check if you ubuntu has kde debs..
<Kalidarn> where could i get a virgin kubuntu sources.list file
<nissemus> apt-chache searc kde
<nissemus> or smthng.
<Kalidarn> no i reinstalled kubuntu :)
<Kalidarn> complete installation
<Tm_T> Kalidarn: ubuntu = kubuntu
<Kalidarn> yes
<nalioth> Kalidarn: the same sources.list works for both
<Kalidarn> but the apt-get sources.list are different
<Kalidarn> mm they are?
<nalioth> Kalidarn: they are not different
<Tm_T> Kalidarn: same
<Kalidarn> i thought it was #deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main
<nalioth> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<nalioth> Kalidarn: those are "unofficial" kubuntu pkgs
<Kalidarn> AH
<Kalidarn> ;)
<nalioth> Kalidarn: use them at your own risk, bug reports go to kubuntu.org
<bubblenut> Hi, can anyone point me to a nice guide on how to set up dual screen with my laptop?
<nissemus> nalioth haha.... use tham at your own risk.
<Kalidarn> mm okay
<Kalidarn> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu = deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/kubuntu ?
* robotgeek would like to try amarok 1.3.5
* nalioth is technical support, he wants no extra workload
<bubblenut> I have an extra screen here on my desk and it seems a waste not to have it working on my laptop :/
<nalioth> robotgeek: build it. it builds fine on my hoary
<Tm_T> Kalidarn: no, don't change a thing
<Kalidarn> mm defaultly my sources.list are
<nissemus> bubblenut www.linux.com
<robotgeek> nalioth: ahh, no..i'll just wait!
<nalioth> Kalidarn: use the default sources.list
<Tm_T> Kalidarn: defaults are fine
<Kalidarn> deb http://192.168.0.1/kubntu/
<nissemus> bubblenut www.howtoforge.com
<Kalidarn> as ive been using PXE
<nalioth> robotgeek: i built it t'other day w/o a hiccup
<Kalidarn> thats why i am going to completly replace it
<robotgeek> nalioth: hmm, too much work. 
<nissemus> bubblenut www.linuxdoc.org
<Kalidarn> security is normal
<Kalidarn> but the universe and main resticted arent
<nalioth> robotgeek: my apt-get did it
<Kalidarn> theyre /kubntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Kalidarn about sources
<robotgeek> nalioth: i know, but my poor laptop. not much juice in there! 
<Kalidarn> pefect ;)
<Tm_T> ubotu: what's up
<ubotu> everything is okay thanks
<Tm_T> :)
* robotgeek off to see amarok changelogs to see if it is worth it!
<propagandhi> ubotu: hows things?
<ubotu> propagandhi: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<propagandhi> lol
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
* robotgeek hates being the irc nazi
<Tm_T> robotgeek: I don't
<propagandhi> nobody needs to be the nazi
<propagandhi> I abide by the rules
<Kalidarn> mm thats straight that the ubuntu sources are EXACTLY the same, this doesnt indicate so in my default sources.list (must be that pXE screws things up)
<propagandhi> a comment here and there hardly warrants banning
<nalioth> robotgeek: you? i'm afraid that title goes to me
<Kalidarn> !robotgeek kick me please
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Kalidarn
<robotgeek> nalioth: you want it, you got it!
<Kalidarn> !robotgeek ban
<ubotu> Kalidarn: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Kalidarn> !robotgeek retard
<ubotu> Kalidarn: What?
<nalioth> Kalidarn: what are you doing?
<robotgeek> Kalidarn: what are you trying to pull?
<Kalidarn> ?
* Kalidarn is confused
<bimberi> Kalidarn: ubotu is a bot, robotgeek is human - does that help?
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> hahahahaa
<Kalidarn> i thought robotgeek was a bot too
<propagandhi> http://www.bisonium.com/blog/images/Gates-Jugend.jpg
<fimii> so wait... where can i configure how big my scroll bars are...
<nalioth> fimii: right click on the offensive bar and see if there are preferences
<robotgeek> nalioth: nothing of consequence in 1.3.5/, so i am sticking with what I have
<nalioth> fimii: if that doesnt work, i'm sure some of the talented folks can help you further
<fimii> right. time to find a real mouse.
<nalioth> robotgeek: i only built it cuz ridde11 asked me to (for hoary compatibility)
<robotgeek> nalioth: these are the debs you are rolling out?
<nalioth> robotgeek: i'im not rolling anything out yet, i built it locally 
<nalioth> pbuilder still is giving me the finger
<nalioth> robotgeek: did you get any notices recently?
<robotgeek> nalioth: uggh, ugly
<robotgeek> nalioth: yup, ty
* robotgeek needs to configure irssi to show notices
<nalioth> robotgeek: interested?
<robotgeek> nalioth: nope, running a bit low on cash
<bubblenut> nissemus: linux.com returns all it's articles no matter what I search on, and howtoforge.com is completely the oposite, I can't get any search results for dual screen
<robotgeek> nalioth: plus, i don't have a desktop machine yet. just waiting for things to settle down
<nalioth> robotgeek: your sister doesn't need a 6 unit raid array?
<robotgeek> nalioth: yeah, right!
<nalioth> robotgeek: pshaw. scsi > firewire adaptor, bingo! instant firewire raid
<robotgeek> sweet...
<fimii> http://fabulousgeek.com/v/desktop/snapshot1.png.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<at1as> bubblenut:  gg: dual head ubuntu
<dragonkh> er
<bgrah> hallo, habe grade kubuntu auf altnotebook installiert und habe nun leider keine vernnftige Bildschirmauflsung . Welcher x-server wird benutzt und wie stelle ich den ein ?
<Kalidarn> why the hell does my net interface change all the damn time
<Kalidarn> to 255.0.0.0
<Kalidarn> i want 255.255.255.0 soon as i click, Ok and Apply it reverts.
<storkur> does anyone know how to install vlc via apt get ?
<Kimppa> Hi. I'm trying to get skype to work, but when I make a call, I get an error message saying "problem with sound device" and the call fails. In Skype's options the only sound device available is /dev/dsp
<Kimppa> any ideas?
<mth`MAW> try an killall artsd before starting skype
* freeflying is back.
<LeeJunFan> Kimppa: /dev/dsp is in use by artsd, you can either killall artsd or artsshell suspend before running skype, you can also try running skype through artsdsp skype to get skype to use arts, that way you don't have to suspend or kill artsd.
<LeeJunFan> Kimppa: however is running it via artsdsp doesn't work you'll have to resort to suspending or killing artsd.
<Kimppa> I tried in gnome and it worked fine. When I booted back to kde, skype worked. Then I put amarok on, and skype stopped working
<Kimppa> do you know how to get skype to use artsdsp?
<LeeJunFan> Kimppa: that's because the soundserver is set to suspend itself if nothing uses it for a while. So when you ran amarok and put arts to use it grabbed control of /dev/dsp again
<Kimppa> ok
<LeeJunFan> Kimppa: type artsdsp [program name]  in a shell to get it to run inside arts
<LeeJunFan> ie. artsdsp skype - if that's the name of the executable.
<Kimppa> Hmm...
<Kimppa> kimppa@kleppane:~ $ artsdsp skype
<Kimppa> Segmentation fault
<Kimppa> can I have amarok and skype both use the same sound engine simultaneosly?
<propagandhi> !arabs
<ubotu> propagandhi: I don't know, could you explain it?
<propagandhi> !arabs
<ubotu> propagandhi: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<propagandhi> ubotu: arabs
<propagandhi> !anus
<ubotu> Wish i knew, propagandhi
<propagandhi> hey
<propagandhi> anyone here
<dipnlik> hi propagandhi . if you have a problem, just ask
<propagandhi> dipnlik: no prblem just seeing if there was any life
<Kimppa> :)
<dipnlik> propagandhi: cool, feel free to... well, stay :)
<propagandhi> lol
<propagandhi> thats good
<propagandhi> at least kubuntu still has a place for me
<LeeJunFan> Kimppa: sorry - ran out to put my son on the bus. artsdsp WOULD HAVE been to have them both use the same. unofortunately skype doesn't seem to be artsdsp friendly. So you'll have to give up your /dev/dsp to skype totally by suspending or killing. :(
<Kimppa> LeeJunFan: no problem. And thank you
<Kimppa> If I close amarok completely, then skype will work
<LeeJunFan> Kimppa: yeah, it may take a few seconds. You can adjust the time artsd will wait before suspending by opening kcontrol and going to sound & multimedia -> Sound System, and ajust the auto suspend. Probably 1 second is what you'll want.
<LeeJunFan> Kimppa: might even be that by default.
<Mars> Someone using kxdocker?
<Kimppa> hehe, was 60 seconds by default :)
<Mars> Hmm
<Mars> i dont know how to unable plugin in kxdocker
<Mars> cause it is still mounting some drivers
<Mars> that i dont want to see on my docker
<thedrawer> hi
<thedrawer> can someone help me?
<icewt> not until you ask the question
<thedrawer> oh sorry
<thedrawer> was installing java just now
<thedrawer> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1474.msg5662#msg5662
<thedrawer> here's my problem
<icewt> what happens if you type firefox in a terminal window?
<thedrawer> nothing
<thedrawer> I tried typing ./firefox, which made it load for a some time. then nothing.
<thedrawer> ideas anyone?
<icewt> why did you install firefox that way in the first place? isn't 1.0.7 in the ubuntu repositories? at least for hoary/breezy
<manveru> when is 1.5 ready for breezy?
<thedrawer> it is?
<manveru> 1.0.7 is in...
<thedrawer> goddamnit...
<manveru> hehe
<manveru> next time just use 'apt-cache show mozilla-firefox'
<manveru> and you'll see the version
<Chousuke> It'll be backported
<manveru> 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (on my side)
<Chousuke> But breezy is officially stuck with 1.0.7
<Chousuke> which kind of sucks.
<Chousuke> 1.5 is good
<manveru> yeah, i have only shortcuts for it yet
<Chousuke> 1.0.x still have that annoying "must render whole content before displaying" bug
<thedrawer> I typed apt-cache show mozilla-firefox in the Konsole, but nothing happened
<Chousuke> which is VERY noticeable if you open 20 tabs at the same time
<vicks> this is also a bit interesting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<Chousuke> you have to wait for the tabs all to be rendered before you can browse them at all
<manveru> the coolest feature for me is the no-error-popups-anymore feature
<thedrawer> who would open 20 tabs at the same time in the first place? :D
<manveru> uhm, me :)
<manveru> for example while google-searching
<manveru> or browsing large galleries
<Chousuke> thedrawer: me, every morning
<Chousuke> to check some webcomics.
<thedrawer> he :D
<thedrawer> you can't check them one by one, or two by two? :P
<Chousuke> no.
<thedrawer> of course not :D
<manveru> ^^
<Chousuke> it's a lot more convenient to "open links in tabs"
<Chousuke> -links
<Chousuke> I have them all in a folder.
<thedrawer> so anyways how do I start firefox?
<manveru> however, 1.5 rocks... if only more plugins where ready
<manveru> ok, let's help :)
<manveru> what version of kubuntu do you have?
<thedrawer> 5.1
<manveru> 5.10?
<thedrawer> yeah
<manveru> ah, k
<Chousuke> on 1.5, the limiting factor as to how fast I can browse the comics is bandwidth :P
<manveru> upgraded?
<thedrawer> ?
<manveru> from 5.4
<manveru> or clean install
<Chousuke> thedrawer: manually installed 1.5? or?
<thedrawer> clean
<manveru> ok, however - type 'sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<thedrawer> chousuke: firefox?
<Chousuke> thedrawer: yes.
<thedrawer> chousuke: no. I tried to install 1.0.7 :P
<thedrawer> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-thedrawer" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<thedrawer> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<thedrawer> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<manveru> uh :)
<Chousuke> thedrawer: 'k.
<Chousuke> can't find a link in the menus? ;P
<thedrawer> this is weird
<qbit> try kdesu kate instead
<nalioth> thedrawer: that is what happens when you open kde apps as a superuser and DONT USE kdesu to do it
<qbit> yup
<thedrawer> ok
<nalioth> thedrawer: you'll need to rename that file with the bad permissions 
<nalioth> thedrawer: and always use kdesu to open kde gui apps as a superuser
<thedrawer> the sources.list?
<nalioth> 07:47 < thedrawer> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-thedrawer" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<thedrawer> ok
<thedrawer> sorry, I'm a linux-virgin
<nalioth> thedrawer: and dont ever open gnome gui apps unless you use gksudo (it does horrible things to your box)
<thedrawer> I gave that kdecache-thedrawer -folder full permissions for anyone
<nalioth> thedrawer: better to have renamed or removed it. it is temporary in nature (that's why it's in the /var/tmp/ folder)
<thedrawer> ok
<thedrawer> I got the sources.list file opened now
<nalioth> thedrawer: giving things universal permissions is sometimes as bad as the other way
<thedrawer> deleted
<thedrawer> so what do I do now?
<nalioth> thedrawer: got about your business
<nalioth> blah
<nalioth> thedrawer: continue your business
<manveru> thedrawer: ok, back again
<manveru> now, could you please take the content of the file, and copy it to http://rafb.net/paste
<thedrawer> this is weird
<thedrawer> reboot
<manveru> ?.?
<_thedrawer_> so how did I open that file again
<_thedrawer_> ?
<_thedrawer_> :P
<manveru> why did you restart?
<thedrawer> nothing worked
<manveru> nothing?
<thedrawer> well IRC worked, but that's about it
<thedrawer> I couldn't load any web-pages, no nothing
<manveru> next time, try restarting your X-server
<thedrawer> ok
<manveru> just logout and press [ctrl] +[alt] +[backspace] 
<manveru> (its only my personal dislike of restarting a computer)
<thedrawer> thanks
<manveru> however, to open the file do 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<thedrawer> and where do I paste the contents?
<manveru> to http://rafb.net/paste
<manveru> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com (this would have been the std one - next time)
<thedrawer> pasted
<manveru> please give me the url
<thedrawer> http://rafb.net/paste/results/VhpMAO66.html
<manveru> ty
<thedrawer> you're now hacking my pc aren't you? :D
<manveru> wow
<manveru> of course ;)
<thedrawer> so
<manveru> i'll give you a new sources.list
<thedrawer> ok
<thedrawer> cool
<manveru> or even better
<manveru> i say you how to change yours
<thedrawer> uncomment them?
<manveru> so you get a bit used to it
<manveru> comment the cd-entry
<thedrawer> did
<manveru> and uncomment every line that starts with deb or deb-src
<manveru> except this one: # deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<manveru> and the deb-src below it
<manveru> when you are done - save it
<thedrawer> so
<manveru> and type 'sudo apt-get update' in the console
<thedrawer> what happens now?
<thedrawer> ok
<manveru> now it takes a while to update
<thedrawer> wanna tell me what I just did?
<manveru> and after that try 'apt-cache show mozilla-firefox'
<manveru> sure
<manveru> this is just a bunch of urls
<manveru> and now apt-get fetches lists of packages from them
<thedrawer> oh
<thedrawer> ok
<manveru> and they are the mirrors of the packages
<manveru> you can browse them with konqueror as well
<manveru> to get a feeling how the magic works :)
<thedrawer> where did they go?
<manveru> hm?
<manveru> 'they'?
<thedrawer> the things it downloaded
<thedrawer> if I want to browse them
<manveru> you can browse them via adept
<manveru> just do a 'kdesu adept'
<manveru> or look in your k-menu
<thedrawer> or just click it from the quick menu
<manveru> exactly
<thedrawer> whoa!
<manveru> you could have changed your sources in it as well...
<thedrawer> 3dchess!!!
<manveru> now try typing firefox in there
<manveru> (don't get 3dchess - the name got nothing to do with the graphics)
<nalioth> thedrawer: if you enable universe and multiverse you'll have over 11,000 programs to play with
<thedrawer> cool
<manveru> oops, wrong button
<thedrawer> what should I install from these? the firefox and language support?
<manveru> exactly
<thedrawer> I can get everything from here?
<manveru> almost
<thedrawer> ok
<manveru> there are some very special or very new programs you can't find in there
<manveru> like the beta of firefox 1.5 :)
<thedrawer> thank you very much!
<nalioth> thedrawer: most everything you'll need is available via adept
<thedrawer> I actually tried to manually install it as well
<nalioth> thedrawer: there are things to be said about stability over "bling"
<thedrawer> nalioth: thanks
<thedrawer> nalioth: i know
<nalioth> thedrawer: iow, unlike windows (where the next version promises less crappiness) in linux, the programs aren't crap to start with
<thedrawer> nalioth: why do you think I swtched? :P
<manveru> there are many reasons to switch... :)
<thedrawer> nalioth:*switched
<nalioth> thedrawer: well, i've noticed lots of windows user who have recently switched fall into the "i have to have the latest thing" and cant wait >6 months 
<thedrawer> how do I start the firefox now that I've installed it?
<nalioth> thedrawer: if it's not in your 'internet' menu, you can start it from "run program"
<manveru> if it doesn't show up in your menu, run 'kappfinder'
<manveru> it collects missing application and puts them in the menu
<thedrawer> it's there, but when I try to run it, it begins to load it and then it dissapears
<voicu> can someone help me with kynaptic? if i want to install any package, it wants to uninstall almost all the other packages...
<manveru> try to run it in the console
<nalioth> thedrawer: remove or rename your ~/.mozilla/firefox   or ~/.firefox directory
<nalioth> thedrawer: or do as manveru advises
<manveru> to say it better, just type 'firefox'
<thedrawer> doesn't work
<nalioth> thedrawer: what does the console print out when you type firefox and <enter>?
<thedrawer> nothing
<thedrawer> just the line that's always there
<thedrawer> something@something: 
<thedrawer> ~$
<thedrawer> I wonder if this has something to do with the symbolic links I created while I was following the tutorial drom the ubuntulinux.org
<nalioth> thedrawer: that is probably what it is
<nalioth> thedrawer: type /usr/bin/firefox 
<thedrawer> no such directory
<thedrawer> nevermind :D
<thedrawer> but it didn't help
<thedrawer> and I'm getting an awful feeling of deja vu right now
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> the odd thing is that it doesn't throw any error
<nalioth> thedrawer: dont follow the forums too closely
<manveru> what does 'whereis firefox' say?
<stbain> or "which firefox"
<Update> do you believe the sentence "The root of all evil" ?
<thedrawer> firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/X11/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<metallic> hello world, a question:
<manveru> and the error was 'no such directory'?
<Update> metallic
<Update> do you believe the sentence "The root of all evil" ?
<thedrawer> manveru: no! just forget that line! my bad :)
<manveru> metallic: go on - and don't listen to Update :)
<metallic> yes yes moment :)
<thedrawer> http://whiteninjacomics.com/comics/sculptor.shtml
<voicu> can someone help me with kynaptic? if i want to install any package, it wants to uninstall almost all the other packages...
<Update> what mdadm ?
<Update> what is mdadm ?
<stbain> Update: mdadm is the root of all evil
<Update> why ?
<stbain> errr... wait
<metallic> when i add a repository on apt, it search (repository)/debian/sarge/main/amd_64... am i make to make that it holds as i give it (whitout "amd-64"...?
<stbain> I got that wrong
<Update> stbain, i think you are eviler then mdadm
<stbain> ubotu: tell metallic about repositories
<stbain> Update: I believe mdadm is used for software RAID configurations
<metallic> thanks ubotu, no PM... and thanks stbain!
<Update> software RAID ?
<stbain> yes
<Update> so i can have rais with out having raid ?!
<stbain> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> stbain: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<stbain> ubotu: botsnacks
<ubotu> thanks stbain :)
<Update> so i can have raid with out having raid ?!
<metallic> is it a bot?
<stbain> yes
<stbain> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Update> can i have raid 2 with just one hard drive ?
<stbain> ubotu: tell update about raid
<Update> cant raid work with 2 partitions ?
<Update> stbain, i think i know what raid is 
<Update> why is kubuntu shiping cdroms free of charge ?
<stbain> wow that wiki page needs some work
<metallic> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian/dists/sarge/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404
<metallic> could not download all repository indexes
<manveru> Update: well, if you look at the word 'ubuntu' it just seems natural
<Update> metallic this is kubuntu not debian 
<metallic> but the *.deb binaries run on kubuntu?
<manveru> some of them
<metallic> the problem is on architeture, repository i386 and SO amd64... it search bad index file
<Update> manveru so its a fishing thing ?
<manveru> you have to be careful with .deb files for debian - they have some differences to the (k)ubuntu ones
<Update> hunting ?
<manveru> Update: no, 'ubuntu'=>'towards humanity' and giving away cds for free is indeed a gift to humanity
<Update> has bin laden requested a cdrom yet ?
<manveru> he is in custody afaik...
<stbain> shhh... that's classified
<Update> so i guess ubuntu is worth for something 
<manveru> at least for giving you some hours of fun
<Update> that depends on wich side of kubuntu you are
<vulcanoo> hello
<manveru> hey vulcanoo
<vulcanoo> i have a probleme with playing mp3 with amarok
<vulcanoo> hy manveru
<manveru> ubotu: tell vulcanoo about mp3
<vulcanoo> when i try to play mp3 there is no sound
<vulcanoo> it works fine with xmms
<Update> manveru, do you think manging my bank acount using ubuntu yould work ?
<metallic> no possibility to use i386 repositories?
<manveru> three questions at once :)
<manveru> vulcanoo: please check your sound-configuration in amarok
<manveru> Update: i do that, using my browser...
<manveru> metallic: there is the possibility... i just don't know how
<vulcanoo> manveru: ok i have gtseamer engine
<manveru> vulcanoo: now check the configuration in xmms
<metallic> vulcanoo: install and use the arts engine
<metallic> gtseamer don't play mp3
<vulcanoo> manveru: ok but now i am not in front of my desktop
<manveru> it does - but you have to get gstreamer-mp3 or something like that
<vulcanoo> metallic: it is a bug?
<Update>  gstreamer i from ubuntu this is kubuntu
<manveru> no - a feature...
<manveru> only kidding :)
<manveru> wait a second, i'll look it up
<metallic> it is a bug...? what?
<Update> vulcanoo, you need lib-mad you wierdo 
<manveru> vulcanoo: have you got the win32codecs
<vulcanoo> metallic: gstreamer doesnt play mp3: it is a bug?
<_temp> amarok use gstreamer as default and it works with mp3
<metallic> nono a feature
<Update> amarok uses arts
<RaRe> How do i "run as root" - i'm trying to install the nvidia driver but it keeps saying ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root
<RaRe> can anyone help please?
<vulcanoo> manveru: yes i have erevy thing
<manveru> RaRe: 'sudo whateveryouwanttodo'
<metallic> RaRe
<manveru> ubotu: tell RaRe about root
<metallic> on shell digit "su" and the root password
<RaRe> thank you
<RaRe> what's do
<Update> but the X wont start :)
<vulcanoo> Update: i will try arts
<manveru> metallic: there is no root in (k)ubuntu
<Update> vulcanoo, you need lib-mad you wierdo 
<stbain> there is, but it's disabled
<stbain> (root that is)
<metallic> yes: "sudo passwd" this set the root password
<vulcanoo> why amarok is so complicated to set up?
<manveru> metallic: why the hell do you want that?
<Update> you gota luv ubuntu security technologies :-)
<vulcanoo> please manveru:so gstreamer works with amarok?
<manveru> so, need to do some real work now - hope you get along using the great and almighty google
<manveru> vulcanoo: maybe - haven't used it
<Update> amarok uses arts
<Update> amarok uses arts
<_temp> I use gstreamer with amarok
<Update> isntall ALSA 
<manveru> Update: amarok uses what you tell to use
<metallic> arts play mp3!
<Update> you need lib-mad to play mp3
<vulcanoo> ok i will try arts.But what's gstreamer,arts?
<manveru> vulcanoo: gstreamer is another sound-engine
<Update> ALSA is better
<tenco_> is there a package to typeset sheet music in kubuntu?
<Update> gstreamer is from gnome :P
<vulcanoo> manveru: a sound engine?????
<metallic> on ubuntu is very difficulty mp3 playing...
<vulcanoo> but what are alsa and oss?
<metallic> but on kubuntu it's easy...
<Update> its easy ?
<manveru> vulcanoo: these are the drivers in the kernel
<manveru> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.10 Stopped
<metallic> Update: yes, install arts
<metallic> it's included on Kubuntu 5.10 DVD
<manveru> metallic: arts is in kde already
<Update> how do i get winamp on linux ?
<manveru> Update: you don't get winamp on linux
<Update> that sucks
<manveru> Update: no - amrok is better anyway...
<Update> isnt xmms winamp ?
<manveru> s/amrok/amarok
<Update> no its not
<metallic> winamp don't exist for linux, but an winamp-like media player (it run whit the winamp skins) is beep-media-player
<manveru> xmms = X MultiMedia System
<Update> isnt it noatun ?
<manveru> there are loads of mp3-players
<Update> noatun is winamp for linux 
<Tm_T> amaroK <3
<manveru> just try some
<manveru> noatun sucks (only my opinion)
<Tm_T> Update: there is not "winamp for linux"
<Update> noatun looks just like winamp
<Tm_T> manveru: it does
<Tm_T> does not
<manveru> well, it doesn't matter for me - nobody says what player i have to use :)
<gibarian> Hi everyone
<Update> manveru are you vulcano ?
<manveru> Update: are you real?
<Update> no im my owne invention
<gibarian> uh...does anyone know if there's a script for amarok to record streams?
<manveru> gibarian: there might be - but there are lots of other programs who could do that
<manveru> gibarian: try it on the #amarok channel
<Update> YOU NEED LIB-MAD 
<Update> YOU NEED LIB-MAD 
<Update> YOU NEED LIB-MAD 
<Update> YOU NEED LIB-MAD 
<gibarian> manveru: thanks
<Update> LOL
<manveru> too bad i had to add update to my ignore-list... now nobody listens to him anymore
<gibarian> what's his problem?
<manveru> he has no real friends..
<Update> LOL
<manveru> maybe not even one who could invite him to google-mail...
<Update> i have plenty of friends
<gibarian> oh, just like the rest of us?
<tenco_> Update: stop that!
<manveru> well, i have got some friends :)
<manveru> tenco_: just ignore him...
<Update> are you sure theyr really your friends ?
<gibarian> oh, I don't. I'm quite lonely really...it's me and my computer
<Update> theyr only after your tech savvy
<Update> LOL
<manveru> yeah, but you don't freak out about it
<gibarian> manveru: yeah, well, should I? Friends are overrated anyway
<manveru> most of them are... but to have one or two true friends is really fine
<gibarian> manveru: hmm, well, I'll go and find some friends then...take care
<Update> how needs friends when you got a priest 
<Update> my boss is my bet friend 
<Update> best 
<manveru> it appears to me that this channel has no operator
<Update> i could be operator in here 
<Update> operators shouldnt have any friends
<angelusco> lol
<angelusco> hey all, and u don't have friends ?
<Update> not in here
<angelusco> hahaha, cool
<Update> i think soo too
<Update>  manveru is that way to show friendship ?
<Update> CTCP friendship sounds kinky 
<angelusco> =) hey, i guess u are up to date with linux right? could u tell me how to install a hp scanjet 4400c ???
<angelusco> i can't find how to do that
<Update> have you google it ?
<angelusco> yap
<angelusco> there is only information about it is not supported by sane
<Update> do it again and start on the last page
<angelusco> how did u make the serach?
<angelusco> HP Scanjet 4400c & linux
<Update> your ansering your owne questions now are you ?
<angelusco> i looked for it like that, but i can't find how to installed it
<Update> google shrink & linux 
<Update> hi Danny| 
<Update> hi _melkor 
<Danny|> sup
<_melkor> word
<Update> we dont use word 
<Update> i use kate 
<_melkor> so do I
<Update> but you have to save using the MS compatible thingy
<angelusco> or openoffice
<Update> no open office
<Update> everthing here starts with a K 
<_melkor> have you had any luck installing gnuplot on a kubuntu install?
<stbain> kpilot
<stbain> err... kplot
<_melkor> I need gnuplot for python...
<ztonzy> hey :)
<Update> ahoy 
<ztonzy> updated yesterday to beta
<angelusco> my scanner is not supported for linux, lol
<_thedrawer_> my firefox doesn't work
<ztonzy> and now soundserver crashes at every login
<ztonzy> fun!
<_thedrawer_> help
<_thedrawer_> anyone?
<angelusco> i will need to keep windogs on my pc just for my fkcn scanner
<ztonzy> I think I go back to Ubuntu ;)
<Update> strange HP says it suportes linux
<angelusco> #ubuntu
<angelusco> oops
<angelusco> need to remember commands in here
<ztonzy> angelusco, or better, use serverwindow for all suc commands
<ztonzy> such*
<vulcanoo> OK thanks a lot i will test this evening
<_melkor> how about gtk + has anybody tried installing that...wasn't very fun
<angelusco> ztonzy, ya i guess
<Update> angelusco, next your gona disclose your nicks password
<angelusco> disclose my nicks pwd? sorry i don't speak english
<vulcanoo> just a remarq: in the listbox sound engine i have inly gstreamer
<vulcanoo> ma
<vulcanoo> manveru: did you see my message?
<Update> hes outr
<Update> working or something
<manveru> vulcanoo: wich one?
<vulcanoo> only one sound engine under amarok
<Update> any one rooted kubuntu yet ?
<manveru> uhm, yeah
<_melkor> Yup
<_temp> volcanoo:sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<vulcanoo> manveru: so i have to install arts?
<manveru> amarok-arts - aRts engine for the amaroK audio player
<ztonzy> anyone have kde 3.5 beta 2 ?
<_temp> but gstreamer is the default in 5.10?
<Update> you need lib-mad for mp3
<manveru> this one should help
<manveru> it is?
<_temp> yeah
<manveru> maybe in ubuntu
<Update> any one using FUSE  ?
<_temp> manveru: Our Kaffeine video player and AmaroK music player now use the GStreamer media framework, a large range of GStreamer plugins are available to support a wide range of different media file formats.
<manveru> ah, k
<manveru> didn't know about that
<manveru> so upgrading the gstreamer is a better idea
<Update> GStreamer is from gnome
<_melkor> I think my problem is a missing package, which is probably in kynaptic...what packages might I need for x11?
<Update> what is your problem ?
<_temp> Update: I will just ignore what you're saying
<manveru> _temp: yeah, join the club :)
<manveru> vulcanoo: ok, try 'apt-cache search gstreamer-*'
<Update> hi raphink 
<manveru> this should give you a good overview about the extensions for gstreamer
<Update> isnt gstreamer for podcasts ?
<Update> isnt gstreamer for shoutcasts ??
<Update> i mean streaming meadia across the internet
<_melkor> When I ./configure in gnuplot directory it seems to go fine.  Then when I make it has an error about a missing makeinfo commmand not found
<angelusco> c yall later
<angelusco> hey pahink howdy
<angelusco> raphink howdy
<stbain> heh... _melkor: try this
<stbain> in your gnuplot directory
<stbain> ../
<stbain> rm -rf gnuplot*
<stbain> sudo apt-get install gnuplot
<angelusco> c ya later, say hi to raphink for me
<_melkor> can I just do the sudo apt...
<stbain> sure
<_melkor> using the sudo apt-get is that similar to using kynaptic?
<dennis_p> yes kynaptic and adept are gui's running apt-get
<mornfall> dennis_p: wha?
<_melkor> would that recognize nescessary packages?
<_melkor> or only if they are in the kynaptic data base?
<dennis_p> first 'apt-get update' to refresh like the button on kynaptic
<Update> hi
<dennis_p> I prefered synaptic over manual apt-get as that seemed to fix simple collisions automatically, I guess adept in the kubuntu k-menu does the same.
<_melkor> It doesn't like gnuplot
<_melkor> so gnuplot was asking about makeinfo, I installed texinfo something or other and now it is cool with that but I still don't have x11
<LeeJunFan> heh, Update get kicked much?
<Heleborus> hallo
<Update> just for your reading pleasure
<seaLne> anyone know how you turn off the stupid text completion in the search box in konqueror?
<_seezer> seaLne: using beta1 or beta2?
<_seezer> (kde)
<seaLne> just 3.4.3
<seezer> anyway - did you enable 'google advanced search' in your web shortcuts?
<seaLne> *i* didn't
<seezer> it's no default
<seezer> is it enabled?
<Update> 
<spiral> hi
<seaLne> its listed if thats what you mean
<Update> lo
<seezer> seaLne: i mean if the checkbox is active
<seaLne> the "enable web shortcuts" checkbox?
<seezer> this and the one beside google advanced search
<seaLne> there isn't one beside google advanced search
<seezer> hm. this should be it. do you have a 'select search engines...' when you click once on the google logo in the searchbox
<seezer> don't know if this existed in 3.4.3
<seaLne> if i click on the logo i et a list of search things
<gibarian> hello everyone....is there a way to have a fixed mountpoint for a USB mass storage device?
<seezer> gibarian: i think suse manages this by reading a ID and having the mountpoint using this id, but don't ask me how they do it. did you try google?
<seaLne> seezer: got it i need to right click on the search box then select text completion then change it to none :)
<seaLne> seezer: hmm actually that dosen't help
<gibarian> yeah, tried google...there was something where someone used udev to have a fixed mountpoint for a stick...but that didn't work out
<seezer> seaLne: ah. do you mean the completition of words you typed in there or automatic 'guessing' like google advanced search does?
<seaLne> completion of words i type in there
<dennis_p> There is a script for kanotix which is more advanced but also based on debian that auto mounts usb
<seezer> gibarian: suse uses udev too, but again, no idea of the implementation. there seems to be a usb-device id they read
<seaLne> it gets very frustrating when i'm trying to paste a search query in, i have so far searched for ruby bridges about a dozen times today
<dennis_p> I was surprised kubuntu does not do it by default yet
<seezer> dennis_p: automount or to a fixed mountpoint?
<dennis_p> don't know
<seezer> automount works fine here - with any usb device
<seezer> seaLne: then your right-click thingy should be it.. 
<seezer> i like it, so i leave it active :)
<libben> HTTP Cache Cleaner just popped up. =) and it been loading for along time. im running firefox. anyone got this too ?
<libben> it never seems to stop
<gibarian> seeze: thanks...i'll look into it
<libben> kan i kill something with xkill if its in the Kde Bar at the bottom?
<libben> it never seems to stop
<Broxtor> Hi. I'm trying to get lirc to work in Kubuntu, but I get the following error message
<Broxtor> readlink() failed for "/dev/lirc"
<Broxtor> Does someone know how to solve this?
<dennis_p> libben yes had that too in konqueror, only killed kicker though. kubuntu doesn't even have default process manager I think
<raphink> sure it does dennis_p 
<raphink> ctrl+esc
<raphink> gets to the process manager, ksysguard
<libben> hmm. it just went away. it was doing something for about 10 mins
<raphink> libben: when you need to kill a program, ksysguard can be called by pressing ctrl+esc
<raphink> else it can be killed from a console, which is better ;)
<dennis_p> ok, last time that did nothing for me. next time you can kill it with ctrl+esc I learned:-)
<libben> i couldent find it in console
<libben> did ps uxa
<wasp_ems> hello
<wasp_ems> do u know where i can find decoders to watch movies
<libben> but dident find anything that was named something like HTTP Cache Cleaner.
<raphink> you can do more than killing with ksysguard dennis_p ;)
<raphink> you can reassignate priorities, etc.
<raphink> ubotu: tell wasp_ems about w32codecs
<dennis_p> I like it for killin! ;-)
<raphink> wouldn' t be named this way libben 
<libben> what would it be called then =)
<raphink> anyone here knows a good digital voice recorder?
<raphink> no idea libben ;)
<raphink> using ksysguard can help you finding what process is using the proc a lot
<wasp_ems> thanx
<wasp_ems> although i cannt access the site for some reason..
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> wasp_ems: did you search on google ?
<tux> #ubuntu
<wasp_ems> i am now
<raphink> search for `w32codecs ubuntu deb'
<judax> wasp_ems: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<judax> wasp_ems: ubotu would have told you that but did not for some reason
<raphink> ubotu gave another url
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, raphink
<raphink> it seems ubotu should be reconfigured for w32codecs
<raphink> the url it gives doesn't work
<judax> RestrictedFormats wiki page should explain all
<raphink> yes judax 
<judax> ok, sorry if I caught the tail-end of the conversation
<annedore1963> guten tag
<raphink> judax: do yo uknow anything about digital voice recorders?
<raphink> hier ist Englisch gesprochen annedore1963 
<seezer> hier wird :)
<raphink> haha
<annedore1963> schade...denn das kann ich nicht
<raphink> annedore1963: /join #kubuntu-de
<annedore1963> ich hab nur eine frage zu kubuntu
<raphink> da kannst du Deutsch sprechen
<annedore1963> raphink und wie komm ich dahin?habe linox erst ein paar tage
<seezer> annedore1963: einfach so eingeben wie es da steht. /join #kubuntu-de
<raphink>  /join #kubuntu-de
<annedore1963> danke
<judax> raphink: no, sorry, have not worked with digital voice recorders
<raphink> :)
<raphink> ok
<annedore1963> by
<seezer> ciao
<raphink> ciao annedore1963 
<annedore1963> da ist keiner und bei euch kann ich wohl auch keine hilfe erwarten obwohl ihr deutsch knnt
<raphink> annedore1963: has du das `/join #kubuntu-de' Sache verstanden?
<annedore1963> raphink sicher,aber da bin ich alleine
<raphink> nein annedore1963 
<raphink> da bin ich auch
<raphink> und anderen Personen
<raphink> how do you say `type' seezer ?
<wasp_ems> still cant get w32 codecs..it does not open the link 
<dennis_p> raphink: the ogg vorbis codecs are nice for voice so seacrh for support for that and it'll likely have good linux support too
<seezer> raphink: tippen
<seezer> raphink: you mean to type?
<raphink> wasp_ems: did you have a look at the restricted format entry on the wiki?
<raphink> seezer: yes to type /join #kubuntu-de
<wasp_ems> yes...and when i click the link to download it does not open
<wasp_ems> 404 error
<judax> wasp_ems: which link?
<seezer> yes, its '/join ... tippen'
<raphink> annedore1963: du mut `/join #kubuntu-de' tippen
<seezer> genau
<annedore1963> raphink sicher tu ich das
<raphink> dennis_p: i mean a voice recorder, like a machine
<raphink> jetzt bist du da
<dennis_p> yeah get one with ogg vorbis support
<raphink> dennis_p: any suggestion?
<raphink> my mom has had several
<seezer> ;)
<raphink> and all the ones she had were bad
<raphink> the last one was an olympus
<raphink> and it didn't even work on linux
<dennis_p> or do you mean a phone answering machine
<wasp_ems> raphink: where else can i find the w32??
<judax> wasp_ems: you don't download them from that page
<raphink> I'll give you the repos I use wasp_ems 
<wasp_ems> ok
<judax> wasp_ems: opps, sorry my mistake, it does tell you to do that
<raphink> wasp_ems: PM
<manveru> is there a kind of top for network-traffic?
<DHGE_> manveru: apt-cache search network |grep traffic
<manveru> ty :)
<Update> any anti bush persons in here ?
<adnan> i need help pls
<Heleborus> manveru, ntop
<adnan> i want to install the yahoo messenger and msn messenger  how ?
<Tm_T> Kopete
<adnan> what ?
<Rockett18> adnan.. you cannot install the windows versions of Yahoo and MSN and instead would have to install Kopete
<Tm_T> use Kopete
<manveru> Heleborus: how do i use ntop when i have got installed it?
<manveru> Heleborus: it seems to be some kind of server
<Rockett18> sudo apt-get install kopete
<Rockett18> you can access both msn and yahoo from there
<adnan> Rockett18: so i have to install kopete?
<adnan> im new
<Update> apt-get install evil-axis
<adnan> and i dont know anything
<adnan> soirry if im bothering
<jaawood> or gaim
<Rockett18> adnan> yep.. or as jaawood says you can also use Gaim
<Rockett18> personally I prefer gaim
<Update> i use AMSN
<jaawood> i personally like it more than kopete, but its your preference
<adnan> how i do install al lthis?
<jaawood> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Rockett18> open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install gaim
<jaawood> im not sure if kopete supports jabber, but gaim does i know, which is really nice because it is then compatible with google talk
<Update> sudo dosent need password ?
<Update> GREAT 
<Dasnipa`> sudo needs a password of course
<Dasnipa`> it saves the pass for ~15 mins
<Dasnipa`> and i imagine theres a way to force the 'unsaving' of it sooner 
<jaawood> Dasnipa`, do you know if there is any way to change how long it saves the password for?
<Rockett18> haha
<Dasnipa`> ^
<Update> who cares about passwords
<Update> ots a open community FCOL
<Update> its a open community FCOL
<Update> does O goes into FCOL ?
<zephar> hi all
<zephar> im new to linux, but really enjoying it so far =)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> good news :)
<zephar> been trying get a couple thigns answered and donno if im typing it confusing on the forums or im just to impatient with excitment as really over years have enjoyed using alternatives to windows
<zephar> my first problem is im trying to find a way to use shoutcase reliably
<zephar> er shoutcast rofl
<zephar> sorry im waking up. ive tried several and seem work ok with the audio but not going to far with video
<zephar> is there a way to update the codecs?
<_xuniL> vlc player should have the codecs you whant....
<zephar> so far vlc will open everthing, but
<zephar> VP6.2
<zephar> is VP6.2 supported quite yet in linux?
<manveru> what is VP6.2?
<zephar> its a video codec
<zephar> one sec ill get you a link
<manveru> np, i speak google
<manveru> wait a second
<zephar> ok thanx
<manveru> looks like some basic support exists...
<zephar> cool
<zephar> how do I install it? 
<zephar> i typed in adept vp6 but nothign comes up ;(
<ilba7r> which you recommend kde-desktop or kubuntu-desktop what is the difference?
<manveru> well, it is not for ubuntu yet afaik
<manveru> it is integrated in medialinux
<manveru> ilba7r: i suggest you use kubuntu-desktop - it should have all dependencies that you might need
<zephar> ok so if I download medialinux***.deb i can get it that waT?
<manveru> no
<ilba7r> ok will try it manveru
<manveru> medialinux is a distribution for DSPs
<ilba7r> thanx
<manveru> np
<zephar> KUBUNTU seems realyly nice liba7r i went through several flavors and im stuck here now=)
<ilba7r> installing it now zephar
<manveru> zephar: http://distrowatch.com/medialinux
<manveru> the codecs for vp6 are properitary - so i guess it will take some time until we see it widely used
<angelusco> #kubuntu-es
<angelusco> heyall
<zephar> hmmm
<zephar> thanx for your help manveru. 
<zephar> one more quest dont mind there are some files in the debain repository i need that are not part of the universe ones in kubuntu is there an automated way of getting em just like how i use adept? do i install another program or add a url?
<angelusco> KaoticEvil, are u there ?
<zephar> theres some debian packages I want whats easiest way to install those do i have to install them by hand or is there an automatred way like how you use adept?
<Riddell> zephar: which packages?
<angelusco> KaoticEvil, are u there ?
<zephar> one example would be mplayer
<zephar> theres several games like open civ open tty
<Kinomees> what to do with .themerc files ?
<Riddell> zephar: mplayer is in multiverse
<frank23> zephar: never install packages from debian repositories. there are basically all in universe and multiverse
<pollerfume> I tried both mplayer from source and mplayer in mulitverse: the mplayer in the repos has some glitches
<manveru> Kinomees: where did you get them?
<manveru> Kinomees: these are kde-themes most definitly
<Kinomees> yes but how to apply them
<Kinomees> ?
<manveru> Kinomees: start kcontrol
<zephar> i wan open civ though and open tty and there not in adept just double checked shoudl I go to there websites then and installl them that way?
<Kinomees> k
<manveru> Kinomees: and in the appearance - there should be a styles-entry
<manveru> Kinomees: you can add new themes there, just click the 'add theme' button
<manveru> Kinomees: not sure these names are all fitting for the english version - just got the german here
<Kinomees> it will not recognise that kind of file
<manveru> wait a second
<manveru> Kinomees: what theme do you havE?
<rikva> I have an ext3 disk in my fstab with options "auto,user". I can mount it as user, but I have no write rights. What to do?
<Kinomees> green on black
<Kinomees> got it from kde-look.org
<manveru> Kinomees: no, i mean the one you want to add
<manveru> Kinomees: let me try it
<manveru> Kinomees: is it a color-style?
<Kinomees> no it is a theme/style from www.kde-look.org
<manveru> Kinomees: version 1 or 2?
<Kinomees> 1
<manveru> Kinomees: well, both are for older kde-versions
<manveru> Kinomees: there is no guarantee they will work
<Kinomees> ok tnx
<manveru> Kinomees: i'll not try it, because i will lose my current style then :)
<manveru> Kinomees: but i can try to open it
<manveru> Kinomees: i guess i have the solution
<manveru> do a 'locate *.themerc'
<wasp_ems> sp@kubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<wasp_ems> Reading package lists... Done
<wasp_ems> Building dependency tree... Done
<wasp_ems> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<wasp_ems> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<wasp_ems> is only available from another source
<wasp_ems> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<wasp_ems> wasp@kubuntu:~$                                       
<wasp_ems> hello
<wasp_ems> i am trying to access my windows partition but i cant...the file which accesses it is locked...anyone know what i can do?
<wasp_ems> can u help me on how to mount windows partition?
<jaawood> are you looking to read and write, or just read?
<jaawood> i would recommend only reading
<wasp_ems> for now just read
<jaawood> i borrowed this from the unofficial ubuntu 5.04 guide, but it works fine for newer versions of kubuntu and ubuntu
<jaawood> sudo mount /dev/<partition> /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<jaawood> replacing <partition> with your windows partition
<wasp_ems> ok
<jaawood> you don't necessarily have to mount it in /media/windows
<jaawood> adn you will probably have to create that directory with $sudo mkdir /media/windows
<slow-motion> hallo
<wasp_ems> mmm command not found
<jaawood> which command?
<wasp_ems> either mounting either mkdir
<adnan> how i can install mIRC or bx ? i dont like this irc chat client
<adnan> ;/
<manveru> adnan: there are lots of clients out there
<jaawood> wasp_ems, you should definitely have mount and mkdir, they come standard with all distributions
<manveru> adnan: bx == bitchX?
<jaawood> what exactly did you enter into the terminal?
<wasp_ems> sudo mount/dev/hda1/media/windows/ -t ntfs=utf8,unmask=0222 
<adnan> manveru:  yes
<adnan> can i install it ?
<manveru> adnan: sure...
<adnan> how ?
<manveru> adnan: only wonder what is better in bitchx but it's a matter of taste
<manveru> 'sudo apt-get install bitchx'
<morrow> wasp_ems: mount /dev... (missing space)
<adnan> manveru:  can i pm you?
<manveru> adnan: sure
<jaawood> wasp_ems, add spaces between 'mount' and '/dev/hda1' and also between '/dev/hda1' and '/media/windows'
<adnan> manveru:  icant pm u.. i'm not registered
<manveru> let's go to #adnan
<wasp_ems> ok..it does that but how do i create the directory?
<jaawood> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<skudkiller> someone can help me about "sudo"
<wasp_ems> mmm ok...but how do i delete a file from there...fucked it up
<KaoticEvil> ubotu:  tell skudkiller about sudo
<wasp_ems> how can i delete a directory from media?
<jaawood> sudo rmdir /media/windows
<jaawood> but make sure your drive isn't mounted
<wasp_ems> sudo mount/dev/hda1/media/windows/ -t ntfs=utf8,unmask=0222 
<wasp_ems> oups
<wasp_ems> sudo mount /dev/hda1/ media/windows/ -t ntfs=utf8,unmask=0222
<wasp_ems> mount: mount point media/windows/ does not exist
<jaawood> you need to add a '/' before 'media/windows'
<wasp_ems> mount: unknown filesystem type 'unmask=0222'
<wasp_ems> ok
<jaawood> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<jaawood> copy that exactly
<wasp_ems> check private
<wasp_ems> where is the contol center????????????????
<wasp_ems> where is the splash screen option?
<egats> hi wasp_ems
<egats> what seems to be the problem?
<Kyaneos> hi
<BlankC> wasp_ems: splash is part of /boot/grub/menu.lst its the option called splash
<wasp_ems> hello egats...i actually want to change my splash picture
<wasp_ems> does any one know where the setting for splash screens is?
<thoreauputic> at a guess, in kdm_config
<thoreauputic> probably in kcontrol somewhere
<wasp_ems> i cant find kcontol though
<egats> try the desktop module :)
<libben> kcontrol == system settings wasp_ems [18:46]  <manveru> zephar: http://distrowatch.com/medialinux
<manveru> ?
<manveru> kcontrol == kcontrol
<egats> KMenu-->System Settings-->Desktop-->Splash Screen
<wasp_ems> found it...thanx
<metallic> how i found the file ".xinitrc"???
<manveru> metallic: what do you need it for?
<metallic> i can add a DE
<manveru> a DE?
<metallic> yes, XPDE
<KaoticEvil> Desktop Environment
<manveru> Desktop Environment?
<metallic> yes
<manveru> ah ,k
<manveru> it is in your home-folder for default
<manveru> whatever a XPDE is
<wincide> hi all :D
<thoreauputic> and the Debian/Ubuntu equivalent of .xinitrc is .xsession BTW
<metallic> ah...-Decompress the tar.gz in /usr/share as root -Edit the .xinitrc file of the user you want to run XPde and put this line: /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde (and) -Start X
<wincide> i have one question ... does the kubuntu dvd instalation come with the same packages as the kubuntu cd instalation ?? without the live part i mean ...
<metallic> ah ok i don't found .xinitrc on my home folder
<wasp_ems> well...when i download a prog how do i install it??i write sudo apt-get install and the name of the file, but it does not find it..i just downloaded it on my desktop
<metallic> on my home folder don't have .xsession...
<egats> wasp_ems: did you download a package, or source?
<metallic> Xautorithy
<metallic> ?
<wasp_ems> package
<wasp_ems> well??
<metallic> fucker XFCE, crash...
<metallic> fucked XFCE...
<wasp_ems> egats: ?????
<libben> any good direct connect client to reccomend? 
<egats> wasp_ems: why not just use Adept?
<egats> it's better for n00bs
<libben> Synaptic is still the king thou
<libben> but adept is getting stronger
<manveru> well, adept has some flaws...
<wasp_ems> i just downloaded it from a site..cant i just use it?
<egats> try adding the path to the filename
<KaoticEvil> anyone care to help with a sound problem?
<KaoticEvil> xmms keeps giving me an error to check that nothing else is using the sound system
<KaoticEvil> and i know there is nothing thats using it
<egats> wasp_ems: sudo apt-get install ~/Desktop/package_name
<KaoticEvil> it seems to be a random error too
<metallic> i can add an link for XPDE (usr/share/xpde/bin/"sh startxpde") on a Kubuntu login screen, which file i must to modify?
<wasp_ems> egats: i tried it does not work either
<nalioth_zZz> metallic: monkey-see monkey-do a .desktop file in your /usr/share/xsessions/
<nalioth_zZz> metallic: do not delete the file you use for a template
<egats> wasp_ems: i've never tried apt, sorry
<wasp_ems> ok..never mind i will do it through adept
<egats> wasp_ems: i don't think you need the  ".deb"
<metallic> ah yes... /xsession/... kde.desktop & xfce4.desktop
<metallic> ahi ahi ahi the syntax is difficulty...
<libben> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_First-Person_Shooters
<C0r3Dump> hello
<metallic> hi
<C0r3Dump> anyone knows an Euro conversor, good, pretty and light
<C0r3Dump> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<egats> i think he means converter
<C0r3Dump> yes I thinl thats the correct word
<C0r3Dump> converter, not conversor (sorry)
<metallic> hi world! Food time... :)
<egats> have you searched the repos? i'm sure there's an applet
<C0r3Dump> I found (in www.kde-apps.org) keurocalc
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<egats> so search aptitude or synaptic for keurocalc
<wasp_ems> how do i install an rpm package???
<C0r3Dump> but nothing in repositories
<egats> wasp_ems: you don't.
<wasp_ems> why?
<egats> wasp_ems: b/c kubuntu is debian based
<wasp_ems> and rpm is?
<C0r3Dump> (i've done it, nothing in repository, i hava source code, but it not light enough ..)
<Dasnipa`> rpm is like hedhat right?
<wasp_ems> ok
<wasp_ems> thanx
<Dasnipa`> you can convert to deb format though
<Dasnipa`> i believe
<wasp_ems> how?
<egats> wasp_ems: get a converter?
<nalioth_zZz> converting rpms is not advised
<wasp_ems> is it better to download the source?
<nalioth_zZz> wasp_ems: what do you want to install?
<C0r3Dump> with alien
<wasp_ems> moodin
<C0r3Dump> alien --to-deb paquete-1.0.rpm
<egats> wasp_ems: why not just get the deb package instead?
<wasp_ems> if i find it
<wasp_ems> anyway thanx alloyt
<nalioth> wasp_ems: building from source is always advised  over using non ubuntu things
<C0r3Dump> but using alien must be your final chance
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell wasp_ems about checkinstall
<zephar> I dont think i have all the reositories setup for adept as I I dont have files like mplayer. what urls should I add in??? I activated all the non active
<nalioth> ubotu: tell wasp_ems about checkinstall
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zephar about mplayer
<C0r3Dump> deb ftp://ftp.cica.es/mirrors/Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<wasp_ems> thanx nalioth but did that ages ago
<C0r3Dump> you can dowload it from here
<zephar> thanx nalioth
<C0r3Dump> mplayer and w32codec 
<nalioth> C0r3Dump: please dont hand out non ubuntu repos, mplayer is available in official repos
<nalioth> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<nalioth> C0r3Dump: see? it's in multiverse
<nalioth> unofficial repos cause trouble
<C0r3Dump> ?? i've been using it for a long time and i have never had problems ....
<kinfo> No match for "i've"
<C0r3Dump> but i use m-player 386 ,)
<nalioth> C0r3Dump: i do things that would make most ubuntu devs cringe, but i dont advise doing them (even tho i've had no problems)
<wasp_ems> if i download a package in source...do i install it the same way??
<nalioth> wasp_ems: if you grab a source pkg, you'll need to build it
<nalioth> wasp_ems: use "checkinstall" intead of "make install"
<wasp_ems> i dont know how to build it?
<wasp_ems> with checkinstall what will happen?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: did you read the info ubotu sent you about checkinstall/
<wasp_ems> not yet
<nalioth> wasp_ems: do you know how to compile software?
<wasp_ems> no
<KaoticEvil> can i use more than one package name at a time with apt-get?
<wasp_ems> and i did not get exactly what ubotu told me
<nalioth> wasp_ems: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: you surely may
<wasp_ems> ok
<KaoticEvil> sweet :>
<gambix> hi to all
<gambix> i need help about my nvidia driver
<gambix> in the forum it seem to be easy ut ...
<gambix> Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<gambix> after installation it crash with this error message
<gambix> any purpose ?
<gambix> i'm on breezy with kde 3.5 beta 2
<Cheapie> man i wish i could open lzh in linux
<nalioth> Cheapie: you can't?
<Cheapie> yeah, i can't even preview i don't think either hmm
<Cheapie> nope
<nalioth> you should be lzh enabled
<Cheapie> very strange
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<KaoticEvil> Cheapie:  http://www.7-zip.org/ ;)
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: Cheapie wants it built into the system
<Cheapie> i just want to extract .lzh files :(
<etam> hi, do You know how can i extract files from *.bin and *.cue cd image file without mounting it?
<nalioth> etam: use binchunker to convert it to iso
<KaoticEvil> ah.. ok
<etam> nalioth: but i dont want na iso, i need files from it
<nalioth> Cheapie: it's strange that you dont have it 
<nalioth> etam: i have no clue how to extract things from bin/cue or iso w/o mounting them first
<libben> I just plugged in a old saitek gamepad on the soundcard's gameport... and im in system settings. now what.... im in the joystick options. but it appears not to be showing. do i need to restart the box to get it seen by the system?
<libben> or can i restart something?
<etam> nalioth: so how can i mount it in kubuntu?
<etam> nalioth: any program with gui?
<nalioth> etam: not to my knowledge
<etam> nalioth: and without gui?
<nalioth> etam: as i mentioned, i'm not up on mounting things like that
<etam> nalioth: ok, thanks
<Cheapie> hmm
<Cheapie> 4.20 doesn't support lzh
<etam> anyone knows something to mount cd images?
<etam> like deamontools inwindows
<libben> I just plugged in a old saitek gamepad on the soundcard's gameport... and im in system settings. now what.... im in the joystick options. but it appears not to be showing. do i need to restart the box to get it seen by the system?
<libben> anyone ?
* olwin is away: Away at the moment
<libben> nalioth: u know anything on getting a gamepad alive?
<_thedrawer_> hey
<_thedrawer_> how do I restart X?
<nalioth> libben: i do not
<nalioth> _thedrawer_: ctrl-alt-bksp
<C0r3Dump> etam: maybe MountISO or Kiso
<LeeJunFan> anyone know an easy way to get newly added apps to show up on my kde menu? :)
<KaoticEvil> kappfinder?
<LeeJunFan> I just installed koffice and I don't want to do it all by hand.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: thanks.
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: well that only looks for non kde apps. :(
<LeeJunFan> go figure.
<bhna> LeeJunFan: menue editor
<LeeJunFan> bhna: yeah, the point is not to add 8 applications by hand. Why, when they are kde apps are they not being added to the system menudir?
<bhna> LeeJunFan: wich package do you use?
<etam> C0r3Dump: thank You
<LeeJunFan> bhna: just installed koffice
<LeeJunFan> bhna: didn't there used to be a update-menus or some such thing?
<LeeJunFan> ah, that was probably before the freedesktop crap and the move to xml for the menu. I love when new standards prompt throwing away things that work for those that aren't finished yet.
<KaoticEvil> LeeJunFan:  tried KAppFinder?
<LeeJunFan> KaoticEvil: yeah, it only looks for non-kde apps.
<KaoticEvil> doh.. that sucks
<bhna> they should. take a lokk at this debs http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice142
<bhna> *lookk
<bhna> +look
<LeeJunFan> Well, I guess I might be able to get away with copying the stuff from /usr/share/applnk/Office to my ~ dir.
<LeeJunFan> bhna: looking now.
<noirequus> LeeJunFan: did you install it using adept?
<LeeJunFan> noirequus: no, synaptic. Therin probably lies the problem eh.
<bhna> LeeJunFan: synaptic isn't the prob. you can use adept, synaptic or apt-get install
<noirequus> LeeJunFan: not at all, it should update the menus whichever apt method you use
<LeeJunFan> it's all in /usr/share/applnk/Office, but of course cp'ing that to my $HOME/.kde/share/applnk doesn't do the trick.
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<bhna> hae you restart the kicker?
<bhna> the menu config is in $Home/.congig/*.xml
<LeeJunFan> bhna: yeah, that's what I was just looking for - thanks.
<LeeJunFan> bhna: yeah, it doesn't show up in menu editor either.
<bhna> LeeJunFan: .config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<LeeJunFan> bhna: yeah, now I wonder if there's a simple command to import the stuff from the applnk dir format to the file.
<LeeJunFan> bhna: I'll ask that in #kde.
<bhna> LeeJunFan: don't know.
<[t0rc] > have there been any issues with Breezy Badger and xorg-fgrlx drivers?
<bhna> [t0rc] : www.ubuntuforums.org
<[t0rc] > anyone using fglrx drivers on breezy?
<Phazeman> can someone please help with mldonkey configuration on kubuntu ?
<manveru> what do you need to know Phazeman ?
<Phazeman> manveru: i can't get it to have some server list
<Phazeman> so i see an empty server list in kmldonkey
<Phazeman> also, the CLI connection never works but in mandriva i always used to work with CLI
<Phazeman> manveru: any idea ?
<manveru> not sure
<manveru> you are behind a proxy?
<Phazeman> nop...
<manveru> firewall?
<Phazeman> i'm behind dell router
<Phazeman> yes firewall but emule ports enabled
<Phazeman> the problem is that i can't get the list itself  !
<slow-motion> n8
<manveru> well, i have never used this kmldonkey
<manveru> i only guess there is something wrong with your firewall
<Phazeman> manveru: what do you use ?
<Phazeman> you connect to the CLI ?
<manveru> no, the only filesharing i do is via torrent
<manveru> so i can only guess about your problems
<Phazeman> a
<Phazeman> nm then...
<Phazeman> you use ktorrent ?
<manveru> yeah
<manveru> but it's not too great...
<manveru> i miss something like bitcomet in windows :)
<Phazeman> :)
<Phazeman> what servers do you use to look for things ?
<manveru> well, just random searching and all the stuff on legaltorrents.com
<manveru> there are lots of trackers out there and i don't need lots of stuff anyway
<Phazeman> thanks
<manveru> np
<LeeJunFan> torrent is okay as long as you don't need to search.
<manveru> it works ok for me
<manveru> i listen to electronic music, and this kind of music is created by some random generators anyway :)
<LeeJunFan> manveru: hehe, just tried again now that it's in my mind, and it's working for me now too. cool.
<manveru> so there is flying a _lot_ around
<manveru> someone knows why katapult doesn't like kcontrol?
<_choad> Hello
<_choad> Hi. Hello. Hi.
<manveru> hi :)
<LeeJunFan> what a choad.
<jjesse> manveru: don't know on the kcontrol question, but katapult -> system settings works
<KaoticEvil> lol
<KaoticEvil> is there a way to remap my windows key on my keyboard to bring up the K menu?
<manveru> hm, yeah - tho i still dislike the system settings a bit
<manveru> sure there is
<manveru> and a easy one too :)
<KaoticEvil> ... how? :P (just a point in the right direction...)
<manveru> take a look at system-settings
<manveru> wait a second
<manveru> :)
<manveru> might be better to take a look at kcontrol
<KaoticEvil> ok
<manveru> in regional-stuff&anotherthing
<KaoticEvil> ty
<manveru> in keyboard-layout
<manveru> at least i thought it was in there
<manveru> i checked it in kde2.x the last time...
<KaoticEvil> ok, thanks :)
<firephoto> are there any xorg 6.9/7 packages available?
<KaoticEvil> bbl
<server> hey leutz !!   wie kann ich mich in der grafischen oberflsche mit root anmelden ...ha das konto schon mit pw belegt aber der sagt mir das man das nicht darf
<_jacques> hi. licq doesn't connect after closing it for the first time. is this a known issue?
<linuxania> _jacques: perhaps you should check that from http://www.licq.org/bugs.php
<server> one question ... i would like to login (KDE) root acc but it doesnt work..... i have a root pw registered but kde says that root are not allow @ kde.!     How i can login with root acc
<manveru> use your userpasssword
<server> i dont want to log me in with normal user
<server> i want to log in me with root
<server> like SUSE for example
<Tm_T> server: you should NOT login to KDE as root
<server> no way?
<server> lol.....shit
<Tm_T> I hope you can't because there is no single reason for that
<Tm_T> and no point
<linuxania> server: why exactly did you want to anyway
<server> i want it to become all rights and dont open a console to use admin stuff
<firephoto> server: just use kdesu <app>
<server> sry but i dont no the app
<server> in console i use su root
<server> did you mean that?
<manveru> no
<[t0rc] > I've just installed the xorg-fglrx drivers for ATI Radeon 9800 Pro, and they do not work. Help?
<manveru> there is no root in (k)ubuntu
<firephoto> no from a konsol or the run dialog (alt+f2)  kdesu kate will give you full write privs for kate to anywhere.
<firephoto> it prompts for your password.
<[t0rc] > !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot allright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<server> no root?? shure?? i use root... and i have only give root pw (to use it)
<server> only KDE says that is not allow to login as root
<Aapzak> evenin' room
<firephoto> server: you don't need to be root login to kde to do root things with a gui..... that's what kdesu does for you. gives your apps running with a root privlege
<Aapzak> kdesu does a nice job too
<server> ok i understand that i dont log me in with root....... but i will look up what kdesu is.....
<Aapzak> only thing: he asks me te remember my password, but he never does remember
<server> kde super user?
<Aapzak> normally su stands for switch user
<server> ok
<server> thxx @ all
<Aapzak> you're welcome :)
<vicks> anybody knows why my breezy live won't recognize my rt2500 wifi (d-link dwl-g122)?
<[t0rc] > anyone using fglrx drivers?
<bimberi> vicks: it may not be supported "out of the box"
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Aapzak> both questions, dunno
<[t0rc] > !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<bimberi> vicks: have a look there ^^^
<vicks> ok thanks
<vicks> damn, i cant't connect to internet w/o wifi, and i can''t get ndiswrapper w/o internet
<vicks> hm, it's strange the rt2500 page on the wiki says the that it is supposed to work in breezy
<[t0rc] > anyone help me with ATI drivesr?
#kubuntu 2006-11-06
<mitheng> buenas
<superkirbyartist> Typing "x" doesn't work.
<mitheng> x
<Dr_Willis> X - UPPER case X
<superkirbyartist> But yes, got the terminal.
<Dr_Willis> i think. :)
<Dr_Willis> did it say...  bash: x: command not found
<Dr_Willis> thats different from 'dosent work' heh heh.
<superkirbyartist> Hooking up external monitor shows screen with "X".  Internal doesn't work.
<edu> Hey, how can I share a internet connection through a wifi card?
<superkirbyartist> Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  interesting.
<Dr_Willis> this is one of those imacs thats an Monitor/pc combo? with a external vga port as well?
<knapp> How do I change the configuration of a single panel, instead of all of them? For example, when I make a panel transparent, it makes them all transparent.
<superkirbyartist> Yes.
<superkirbyartist> iMac G3.
<Dr_Willis> I got an imacDV - similer to that one?
<superkirbyartist> Desktop is loading when type "startx"; "X" alone shows screen with "X" cursor.
<Homer> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<Homer> can I get "wget" a whole domain
<superkirbyartist> So maybe switch to supported resolution.  Both monitors work at same time with terminal
<superkirbyartist> Thank you Dr_Willis!
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  sounds like the xorg config is some how confused and setting up 2 monitors perhaps.. and defaulting to the wrong one.
<superkirbyartist> Be right back.
<Dr_Willis> My TV out hooked up acts similary
<Dr_Willis> untill i configure it.
<superkirbyartist> This is inconvenient!  One mouse button!  How to change screen resolution?
<superkirbyartist> I have an entire KDE desktop.  6.10 Edgy Kubuntu is pretty good!
<superkirbyartist> Anyone knows how to change the screen resolution?
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I need to batch rename a folder of files from x - y.mp3 to y - x.mp3.
<vivianne> hello
<superkirbyartist> How do you change screen resolution?  From KDE or terminal?
<vivianne> hola como va?
<superkirbyartist> No bieno.  Screen resolution how to change?
<steveire> georgeb: You still around? I was having swap partition issues earlier...
<superkirbyartist> Dr_Willis?  Screen resolution?
<steveire> superkirbyartist: try kcontrol
<superkirbyartist> kcontrol...
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  i normally use that kde tool.. but 90% of the time ubuntu sets up my res. where i dont need tomess with it.
<Dr_Willis> Its even gotten my widescreen laptop right.
<Dr_Willis> which amazed me
<superkirbyartist> But it won't work with both monitors.  As I said, only external.  So I will adjust resolution.
<delusions> hi everybody, can someone tell me at what temperature you are generally running the cpu
<Dr_Willis> heh   - my poor imac. the internal crt is about dead on it.. i tend to set it on a desk and hook up a external lcd.
<archangel_> anybody here with an MSI m/b?
<archangel_> like it?
<delusions> yes
<Dr_Willis> its sort of impressive how cheap some of these mb's are these days :)
<Dr_Willis> theres a lot of work in those things.
<archangel_> I normally build higher end machines, but I have a friend that needs a budget pc
<archangel_> MSI prices are very reasonable
<dennister> i may be getting somewhere...bbs
<shaezsche> whats the best kde theme EVER. quick i need an objecctive answer
<campbch> :o use the default, with transparencies, and a transparent font over your favorite wallpaper.
<shaezsche> eh.
<shaezsche> naw
<archangel_> default
<campbch> its what i do, it looks schweet
<shaezsche> i want something dark and sexy
<campbch> ok
<campbch> you can make it dark
<shaezsche> but can i make it sexy??
<campbch> again, with transparencies, and change the colors of bars
<shaezsche> what about super karamba
<archangel_> get a girl
<campbch> ok... one sec...
<Dr_Willis> most of the 'dark' themes ive seen - have issues with programs and visibility of stuff. :(
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<Dr_Willis> I tend to just use Plastik theme.
<shaezsche> me too, and im sick of it
<steveire> How do you send a message to a nickserv account? Anyone know?
<eaglehawk> anybody help me with sound issue on laptop
<pierreSabatier> bonsoir
<shaezsche> i wish beryl worked
<shaezsche> lots of themes there
<pierreSabatier> je cherche de l'aide ne php
<digivore> which desktop environment has the best themes?  Enlightenment or xfce os beryl?
<shaezsche> but it makes my video card squeak
<pierreSabatier> pour imagerotate
<shaezsche> wehever i open close things
<shaezsche> or minimize windows
<[cf] nightrid3r> steveire: msg nickserv help
<archangel_> yeah, dark dont look all that good unless you have a dark wallpaper with transparansies  (sp?)
<pierreSabatier> elle ne veut pas fonctionner
<digivore> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<pierreSabatier> quelqu'un sait pourquoi
<pierreSabatier> ?
<pierreSabatier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30331/
<dennister> somehow i did it...not sure how
<pierreSabatier> ligne 52 commente
<eaglehawk> anybody help me with sound issue on laptop
<shaezsche> why arent transparencies on by default?
<pierreSabatier> elle ne fonctionne pas mais n'affiche pas d'erreur
<dennister> but the resolution is huge...exact opposite of normal prob with everything too tiny....lol
<aseigo> shaezsche: in the window manager?
<dennister> 'ts ok i should be able to fix this
<superkirbyartist> I still can't get this to work.
<shaezsche> yea
<campbch> hmm
<aseigo> shaezsche: because it's not stable and slow like crap on most vid cards
<campbch> though i dont like it as much, look at this screenshot
<archangel_> cause a transparancy option is hard to find
<aseigo> shaezsche: it would be a -great- way to make the default kde give a crap impression to 99% of users
<pierreSabatier> je veux comprendre
<shaezsche> not stable? i thought i just turned it on in the kde appearance menu
<shaezsche> im not talking about beryl
<archangel_> that was a bad one.... sorry
<aseigo> yes, i know.
<pierreSabatier> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30331/ qu'est-ce qui ne va pas avec la ligne 52
<shaezsche> whats not stable about it??
<aseigo> is this the (fake) menu transparencies, or the real transparency for windows (e.g. when moving, etc)
<shaezsche> well are the REAL transparencies availble in the menu appearance settings
<Digital_Pioneer> Any ideas on my renaming dillemma?
<archangel_> every menu I have is transparent
<archangel_> and the bar
<archangel_> I cant find a thing
<aseigo> ah, menu transparency. ok, -that- is a hack and not particularly fast.
<aseigo> it takes a screenshot and uses a tinted version of that as the background for the menu
<aseigo> we try to turn on as few such half-assed (if neat) hacks as possible by default.
<archangel_> yes
<aseigo> i'm assuming kubuntu is following that concept too
<shaezsche> im talking ONLY about the settings in the control panel under appearance/themes
<shaezsche> that should ALL be stable
<shaezsche> its not something you dl and install
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Right-click the panel, and try to find "Configure Panel..."
<archangel_> prove of that is sliding the bar out of the way and watching the pic go with it
<aseigo> shaezsche: which exact feature in that panel?
<archangel_> I was just kidding DP
<dennister> i take that back...nervous about editing xorg.conf by hand
<shaezsche> you can do anything to xorg
<shaezsche> if you screw up just use the auto config command
<shaezsche> i forget what it is, anyone know?
<shaezsche> i put random code in xorg all the time
<shaezsche> its fun
<superkirbyartist> Dr_Willis: I can't even see my desktop anymore. How to boot KDE with old settings?
<dennister> anything? then who do so many people come in here with very serious xorg probs? I've had xorg fall apart on me b4, 2
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  you mean the old X settings? or the old KDE user settings
<Dr_Willis> ive hacked and whacked and assaulted the x configs many a time. :P
<Dr_Willis> its just somthing ive read and learned to mess with.
<RawSewage> Is there a way to show meta-tag info for audio files in Konqueror browser
<superkirbyartist> Old X settings.
<Dr_Willis> the layout of xorg.conf is much better then the old style xf86configs. :) but it could still use work.
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: I think the old one is easier in someways
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  see if theres any backups in /etc/X11,  you are saying you editted the file and Did NOT make a backup?
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn:  my xconfigs seem to be about 1/2 the legenth they used to be. :)
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: i.e using "1" or "0" always instead of sometimes "Enable and sometimes "True"
<Dr_Willis> or less.
<Dr_Willis> Never noticed much hassles with 1/0/true/false.
<Dr_Willis> its interesting all the options the nvidia driver readmes mention, fun to play with.
<dennister> Dr_Willis: i think i've finally got the nvdia driver working, bug the resolution is huge, and the slider bar in kcontrol for a higher resolution isn't working
<dennister> which section of xorg.conf should i edit?
<superkirbyartist> All done back to original settings.  Now how to support monitor?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: That is different though (the advance-help for nvidia-xconfig lists them all)
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  you mean the res is "high" as in 1050xwhatever? or LOW like 640x480 so the fonts/icons are huge?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: I am talking about the free drivers which seem inconsistant
<superkirbyartist> Internal iMac monitor G3.
<superkirbyartist> DV
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. isent there a ppc/mac forum on the ubuntu forums?
<Dr_Willis> my poor mac aint even been powered on in months.
<dennister> i'm afraid that there are so many that look so similar i'll edit the wrong one..lol
<superkirbyartist> !imac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfly7> How can I force my computer to recognize a windows network?
<Dr_Willis> force?
<NameNomad> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Dr_Willis> ping the window machines.. if they reply :) its networked.
<RawSewage> Is there a way to fix Amarok so it doesnt cut off the end of small clips
<Dr_Willis> use the samba tools to access window shares. or the FISH:// feature of konqueror
<RawSewage> I want to hear the whole clip
<RawSewage> but it cuts off the end
<Dr_Willis> or was it smb:// (i forget)
<Dr_Willis> fish:// is for ssh? or was it samba?
<dragonfly7> I have been, and around 20% of the time i can see other machines. But usually it doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> RawSewage:  it fades out at the end then starts the next one?
<Dr_Willis> dragonfly7:  interesting..
<RawSewage> Dr_Willis, no, it just cuts it off
<superkirbyartist> I will use the actual mac.
<Dr_Willis> dragonfly7:  may want to check out smb4k, or that fuse samba filesystem stuff. it may be windows is timing out/hanging up.
<dragonfly7> Yes, it is triving me crazy. All I want is to share a printer.
<Dr_Willis> dragonfly7:  sounds like somthng that may be hard to pinpoint. since it works/dont work.
<dragonfly7> dragonfly7: Yes, that is the problem I have been having. Is there some GUI samba configurer that I could use?
<dragonfly7> I am not sure why I am talking to myself. Oops.
<edu> how could I do my laptop act as a router? can anyone help me?
<RawSewage> lol
<mc_> edu: that is an fairly advanced topic
<Dr_Willis> ip masquerading howto - is a nice read.
<edu> well
<Dr_Willis> dragonfly7:  i would be guessing its not a problem at the linux end.. but at the windows end. :(
<dennister> Dr_Willis: I won't screw everything up by, in xorg.conf, changing the resolution of all video devices to 800x600?
<Dr_Willis> dragonfly7:  not that it helps much to say that. :(
<superkirbyartist> Dr_Willis: On my iMac!
<edu> i just wanted my nintendo ds to be able to connect internet with linux
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  not sure.. when in doubt backit up. I thought the crt on those macs could only do like 1024x768
<Dr_Willis> at 60hz. (or whatever it was)
<qu1ckfr0st> can anyone here with editting a partition on kubuntu and creating a new windows partition?
<Dr_Willis> edu:  heh heh. :) ive not tried that yet.
<dragonfly7> Yeah. I remember doing this once before, (I reinstalled kubuntu when I upgraded to 6.10) and I think I did something in windows.
<Dr_Willis> edu:  i got my psp going.
<qu1ckfr0st> help me with editting ***
<dennister> well, i'm gonna try it anyway...luckily i do have anotehr linux installation
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  you got linux isntalled on hda allready? and now want to resize the install and install windows?
<qu1ckfr0st> yeah
<qu1ckfr0st> i've got 224gbs of unused space on my hd
<Dr_Willis> unused as in 'free' or unused as unallocated :)
<edu> Dr_Willis: and how can i use the laptop as a router? do you know?
<BluesKaj> Gpatrted Live cd  Linux-ntfs partitioner
<Dr_Willis> edu:  ip-masquerading lets you share a network connection with other pc's
<qu1ckfr0st> unused as in free, i want to resize it down to about 74gbs of free space, create a new partition with about 150
<BluesKaj> err GParted  qu1ckfr0st
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  gparted can do that.. but getting windows to isntall successfully on the unallocated space maybe the issue
<SAM_theman> yo my dad is trying to install his nvidia drivers for kubuntu 6.10 and keeps giving him an error
<qu1ckfr0st> i've got that open right now
<SAM_theman> and it does it with ubutnu 6.10 as well
<edu> ok, Dr_Willis , i'll search for ip-masquerading
<Dr_Willis> SAM_theman:  those 2 are all using the same drivers/repos and are basicially identical :)
<SAM_theman> whats your point
<dragonfly7> SAM_theman: what is the error?
<SAM_theman> it should be easy like version 6.06
<Dr_Willis> you have yet to tell us the error.. :)
<Dr_Willis> i had no hassles installing the nvidia stuff on edgy. (6.10)
<SAM_theman> Error unable nvidia kkernel driver.....
<qu1ckfr0st> hey, i've got GParted open right now, but it wont allow me to select resize, do I have to unmount the partition first or something?
<wharf> Hi there.
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  BEST to use a live cd with gparted on it.
<dragonfly7> wharf: hi.
<wharf> I tryed installing xgl onto my kubuntu system, i screwed it up
<wharf> It aint that easy to do is it?
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  the partions must be unmounted..
<justin1278>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <blue07>
<qu1ckfr0st> I have a kubuntu live cd
* Dr_Willis stares at justin1278 
<justin1278> lol
<justin1278> sry
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Hay thats my password also!
<qu1ckfr0st> can I put that in, reboot onto that, install GParted and then unmount the partition im going to edit
<justin1278> lol
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  the live cd may have parted allready included
<edu> hey, isn't ip-masquerading function implemented in kde's control center or something else?
<qu1ckfr0st> ok
<Dr_Willis> theres also some dedicated gparted/parted live cds out.
<justin1278>  /msg NickServ justin1278 <blue07>
<justin1278> why is it not working?!?!
<Dr_Willis> edu:  i seem to recall some check box's for enabling it somewhere.. but aint used it in ages
<Dr_Willis> justin1278:  space at teh start of the command?
<morfic> justin1278: perhaps the < > ?
<Dr_Willis>      /command
<Dr_Willis> vs /command
<justin1278>  /msg NickServ justin1278 <blue07>
<justin1278> not working
<justin1278> i had it working before lol
<morfic> justin1278: i hope you add the space to let us see the line only
<Dr_Willis> since its echoing in here..the /msg stuff is the issue.
<RebornDV> hello
<justin1278> ok got it
<RebornDV> i'm having a problem with kubuntu on this laptop... when i first install it the sound works great but after a while it stops working... and ideas?
<justin1278> lol
<dragonfly7> RebornDV: Does it stop altogether or start crakling? What laptop?
<justin1278> hey does anyone know of any cool first person shooters for Kubuntu?
<RebornDV> stops altogether... it's an emachines w4620
<RebornDV> it's happened before... did a fresh installation and it worked again for a while then stopped again
<justin1278> does anyone know of any cool first person shooter games for Kubuntu?
<yeti> try nexuiz
<justin1278> thanks
<justin1278> does it cost or is it free?
<yeti> it is free
<yeti> nexuiz: http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/ ; warsow: http://www.warsow.net/
<yeti> i'm not really sure but i think warsow has an active online multiplayer community
<Dr_Willis> rtcw:ET is hard to beat.
<Dr_Willis> Tremulus (trembulus?) is fast pased also.
<justin1278> ok
<Dr_Willis> and Savage is now released for Free.. its a must get FPS for linux
<nivanson> How do I upgrade to kernel 2.6.18 with edgy? Backports?
<justin1278> oh i love ET
<justin1278> i have it on Windows
<justin1278> but I think it is going to be discontinued
<gnomefreak> nivanson: you cant
<gnomefreak> nivanson: you have to build it
<qu1ckfr0st> hello again, im now running on a live disk, the only partitioning software is qtparted though
<RebornDV> i hope you don't mean et the atari game
<justin1278> no
<Dr_Willis> RTCW:ET has a active modders/mapmakers base..
<justin1278> ET = Enemy Territory
<RebornDV> ah
<RebornDV> must be better
<Dr_Willis> It aint dieing out any time soon
<nivanson> gnomefreak: That's too bad. :) I'll have to stick with ndiswrapper then. Thanks
<justin1278> Activision is going to make a new ET game called
<justin1278> Enemy Territory Quake Wars
<morfic> hm, where do sources end up when you get them with: apt-get source $somepackage
<Raven301> nivanson: http://timia.net/agios/index.php?page=UbuntuKernel
<qu1ckfr0st> someone help me please?
<RebornDV> so no ideas on the sound disappearing issues?
<nivanson> Raven301: Thank you, but I'm sticking to packages :D
<Raven301> nivanson: it builds a .deb at the end
<qu1ckfr0st> so it wont allow me to resize my partition still, do I have to set it as unactive or something?
<Raven301> nivanson: Linux raven301-laptop 2.6.18.2-01 #1 SMP Sat Nov 4 14:09:10 EST 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  with the live cd?
<qu1ckfr0st> yeah im on the live cd, but my main partition is active
<nivanson> Raven301: Oh, let's try it then! :D Thanks again
<Dr_Willis> run the tool as root/with sudo
<RebornDV> on a fresh install on this laptop the sound works great but after a while the sound stops working
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  not as the livdcd user.
<MaterMaravillae> hi, can somebody tell me what you have in /home/.../.kde/Autostart, please?
<qu1ckfr0st> how do I do that?
<superkirbyartist> Dr_Willis, monitor now works.
<Dr_Willis> MaterMaravillae:  .desktop files. commands, scripts, links
<edu> There is a package called "ipmasq", would it be enought?
<Raven301> nivanson: I've used it about 5 times now and it worked everytime :)
<RebornDV> :(
<superkirbyartist> Thank you ^_^.
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  cools :)
<MaterMaravillae> ok ty Dr_Willis
<morfic> oops, the current dir :/
<qu1ckfr0st> Dr_Willis: how do I run the tool as root/with sudo ?
<yeti> edu: enough for what?
<nivanson> Raven301: Great! :)
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  try sudo -s, or sudo thenameofthecommand, i dont mess with the ubuntu live cd's they are lacking in ways. :) i perfer slax live cds
<edu> for connecting my ds to the internet through my laptop
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  or see if tgeres a root-shell icon somewhere
<Dr_Willis> edu:  check the ubuntu wiki/forums for a guide perhaps?
<qu1ckfr0st> Dr_Willis: cant i just open konsole and start a root shell?
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  try it and see....
<qu1ckfr0st> Dr_Willis: it just opens one as root@ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> then thats a root shell.
<yeti> edu: you would not even need ipmasq for that. is there anyone else on your LAN but your laptop and your ds?
<qu1ckfr0st> Dr_Willis: so now what?
<edu> no!
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  run the parted command - whatever its called...
<yeti> edu: then, as root: "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" and set your laptop's IP as standard gateway on your desktop
<qu1ckfr0st> alright
<Dr_Willis> yeti:  thats the heart of the ip-masq howto. :)
<edu> ok, and then, if a search a wireless point in my ds, will it appear?
<qu1ckfr0st> Dr_Willis: what do I now? specify sector size for the device?
<yeti> edu: LOL no, nut unless your DS has a wireless card
<edu> yes
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  no idea what you are doing exactly. gparted was rather straight forward with sliders and  so forth.
<edu> the ds has built-in wifi
<qu1ckfr0st> Dr_Willis: cant i just install gparted and use that?
<yeti> edu: but what do you need to use your laptop for if you can already connect to a wireless LAN with your ds?
<Dr_Willis> select the drive, slide the sliders, hit the apply button (i think) go get some food.
<edu> i need my laptop
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  no idea. I DONT USE the kubuntu live cd..  i use live cd's that i know come with gparted.
<edu> beacuse i have a 56k connectioni
<edu> and there are no routers for that...
<Dr_Willis> gparted may be on the kubuntu live cd.. it may not be.
<edu> so I'm connecting to inernet with the laptop and then using it as a router for the ds
<edu> (sorry for my little English :-P)
<qu1ckfr0st> Dr_Willis: im installing gparted right now
<yeti> yeah well, so your question is whether you'll still be able to access wireless networks if you set your ds' standard gateway to your laptop's ip?
<edu> um.......
<yeti> if that is your question, the answer is yes, as long as you've configured your wireless stuff properly
<edu> well my question is
<edu> how can i configure my laptop to act as a wireless point?
<edu> wireless acces point*
<Dr_Willis> edu:  you got wireless working on the laptop at all...
<edu> yes, the card is set up properly...
<edu> it can search other wireless networks and that stuff
<edu> but i don't know how to create one!
<Th3_Cr0up13R> I have been playing with the colours for 2 hours now and i changed everything , on the tree on the left i can see the names of the folders fine
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but on the right where the files are i see them very white
<Th3_Cr0up13R> cannot make out the writing
<Th3_Cr0up13R> is there any way i can change that ?
<Dr_Willis> what DS games even use the internet?
<RebornDV> mario kart?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> when i select them i can see the selected colour works fine but the normal does not seem to make it out at all
<steve> hi I need some help with wireless
<steve> what is the best sniffer
<steve> I need to be able to see the wireless ap in my area
<Th3_Cr0up13R> does anyone know how this can be fixed
<edu> mario kart, metroid primer hunters... but also homebrew, like linux ds, beup (a msn messenger client) wifi apps... voice chats, and things like that.
<dragonfly7> Is there some sort of keyboard shortcut app built into kde? Every once and a while, I hit some key combination that launches something which makes the keyboard launch things rather than type.
<dragonfly7> It seems like a stciky keys kind of thing.
<Dr_Willis> alt-space
<edu> Um.. I'm trying with firestarter, it looks cool :-D
<Dr_Willis> hmm let me go get my DS and see.. lol..
<dragonfly7> Any suggestions for turning it off?
<edu> OMG, this is what i was looking for! at last!!
<edu> well, good bye, and thanks for your support! Dr_Willis and yeti
<RebornDV> i'm having a problem with kubuntu on this laptop... when i first install it the sound works great but after a while it stops working... and ideas?
<Dr_Willis> dragonfly7:  other then learning to type. :)
<Dr_Willis> hmm it dont seem to be running for me.
<dragonfly7> dragonfly7: thank you, that is so helpful. :) I think there should be a way to disable whatever it is.
<dragonfly7> NO!
<dragonfly7> Why am I talking to myself??? I mean Dr_Willis.
<letalis> dragonfly7: its probably a setting un keyboard in system settings panel
<letalis> are you wanting to disable keyboard shotcuts?
<letalis> shortcuts
<Dr_Willis> i think hes triggering katapult by mistake
<Dr_Willis> thats alt-space right?
<letalis> what does katapult do exactly? ive started it and it shows a katapult logo and doesnt do much else
<aseigo> letalis: hit alt-space
<letalis> hell amor seemed more useful.
<aseigo> letalis: then start typing something
<Dr_Willis> i cant even get alt-space to show it up
<RebornDV> :(
<dragonfly7> Katapult, yes, that sounds familiar.
<dragonfly7> If I do it again, will it go away?
<letalis> ok i see what it does now
<letalis> just lets you select stuff on the dektop without a mouse
<letalis> desktop
<Dr_Willis> alt-space keeps opening the file menu. :)
<Dr_Willis> well the windows control menu heh
<steveire> katapult is cool. I just discovered it properly today.
<dragonfly7> I hate katapult since it confuses me. If I do alt+space again, will it stop it?
<steveire> stop what dragonfly7?
<letalis> you could just kill it with killall
<dragonfly7> Stop the katapult keyboard shortcuts. When it is being used I cant use the keyboard.
<dragonfly7> I have to restart x. Or at least I had to. Now that I know alt+space starts it, I can disable that.
<Tiger_IT> Tiger_IT gogogo
<mc_> what does katapult do?
<Dr_Willis> had to restartx to get out of katapult? gee - hitting enter dident do it?
<Dr_Willis> mc_:  its a fancy launcher/tool
<mc_> Dr_Willis: i iinstalled and started it,but i dont understand what to do with it
<mc_> Dr_Willis: i also dont see anything
<Dr_Willis> google for its homepage. :)
<Dr_Willis> hit alt-space and see what happens
<dragonfly7> I didn't try, I was kind of freaking out about the lack of keyboard control and the applications starting.
<letalis> i killed katapult, i dont think thats it because i can still use alt+space to select things on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> dragonfly7:  rule #1 'dont panic' :)
<superkirbyartist> Fonts look a little ugly.
<letalis> all due respect, unless youre in a shell, why are you typing in x to begin with?
<mc_> Dr_Willis: omfg why didnt i discover such a great tool earlier
<superkirbyartist> Because.
<letalis> lol
<Dr_Willis> superkirbyartist:  gogle for the various font tweak guides.
<mc_> that changes life dramatically for me ^^
<superkirbyartist> But the fonts was working fine earlier!
<superkirbyartist> Now they have dots everywhere!
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.thekatapult.org.uk/Home
<letalis> superkirbyartist: did you add fonts?
<dragonfly7> Yeah, I shouldn't have. I am ashamed
<superkirbyartist> None at all.
<letalis> what was the last change you made to the system before you saw the change?
<superkirbyartist> Don't remember... I think none.
<letalis> hmm
<letalis> it just started doing it?
<letalis> no reason at all?
<shadowhywind> here is a off the wall question, A friend of mine wants to make a Bumpersticker for his car, with the kubuntu logo, any trademarks or anything that he should be afraid of?
<dragonfly7> OK< WHAT IS GOING ON>
<dragonfly7> SCROLL LOCK IS STUCK ON< CAPS LOCK SAYS ITS OFF BUT WONT TURN OFF
<dragonfly7> ENTER DOESNT WORK< OR ANY NORMAL KEYBOARD SHORTCUTS
<gnomefreak> dragonfly7: reboot
<tmoorman> Anyone have this msg in X.org log? "Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm"
<cntb> dragonfly7: ctrl alt f1 wont work either ?
<dragonfly7> And now its back to normal.
<cntb> gnomefreak: that sounds so m$
<letalis> im starting to wonder if your keyboard setup is incorrect
<dragonfly7> I think I have a ghost stuck in my keyboard. :)
<letalis> did you just install kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> cntb: only way to turn off keyboard
<gnomefreak> that i know of
<dragonfly7> No, it has been working fine for weeks.
<cntb> dragonfly7: cpu was too busy
<cntb> have many firefox windows there ?
<dragonfly7> I don't think so... I haven't been running anything.
<cntb> so strange
<dragonfly7> Just one firefox window, and kopete and a konsole window.
<felixjet> it is possible to open with imagemagick an imagen, an create a new image of part of the image? i mean, take from 25,25 to 300,300. cut it and make a new image. it is possible in command line?
<dragonfly7> Well, now I know that if it does it again I just have to type in caps till everyone gets irritated, then it will quit.
<Dr_Willis> felixjet:  ive seen that done in imageicmagic tutorials/magazine articals
<qu1ckfr0st> im running Gparted from a kubuntu live cd, and it wont allow me to change my primary partition because it's apparently being used, how do I run without using that partition?
<cntb> memory management is kernel's resposibvilty ? right ?
<qu1ckfr0st> by change, i mean edit.
<felixjet> thanks Dr_Willis
<tmoorman> Anyone have this msg in X.org log? "Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm" or something similiar?
<Search4Lancer> ahhhh I have looping program crashes!
<peanutb> klipper seems to want to paste nothing insted of the thing i just copied, making ctrl+c useless, any ideas
<justin1278> hello does anyone know how i can get Gnome on Kubuntu?
<MattCornell> apt-get install gdm ?
<dragonfly7> apt-get gnome-desktop?
<MattCornell> ahh..
<felixjet> Dr_Willis: do you know any link to start from?
<Search4Lancer> yeah, you install gnome :-P
<peanutb> justin1278, do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<justin1278> sry im a noob at linux lol
<justin1278> ok thanks guys
<BonBonTheJon> anyone having problems with wireless in edgy
<justin1278> i was having issues with Wireless on Ubuntu Edgy
<Search4Lancer> no, but I am having problems getting edgy to begin with
<justin1278> but not on Kubuntu
<tmoorman> Anyone having problems with fonts on GTK apps?
<peanutb> justin1278, what card?
<BonBonTheJon> justin1278: can you see the network but not connect
<Dr_Willis> felixjet:  google for tutorials/examples i guess.
<justin1278> no
<cntb> markelhas:  hi
<markelhas> cntb: hi
<markelhas> :)
<justin1278> i cannot even get a wireless network
<justin1278> i have intel 915GM
<peanutb> justin1278, your card might not be supported, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<cntb> what happens when sudoers file has syntax error ? any workaround?
<markelhas> i've a problem with sudo command can anyone help me out!?
<cntb> !sudoers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> got >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 0 <<<
<cntb> !sudo | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MattCornell> felixjet:  advanced image editing from the command line with Image=Magik  http://software.newsforge.com/software/05/04/29/1358220.shtml
<felixjet> MattCornell:  thanks!
<Search4Lancer> ah wtf Kopete won't connect to anything....
<justin1278> then why would it be supported on Kubuntu but not Ubuntu?
<felixjet> try to find this in google can take ages xD
<MattCornell> felixjet: Np!  I made a cool image once f
<MattCornell> that would use the ip address of the person looking for bad web pages  in it
<justin1278> yes my chipset/wireless card is supported
<peanutb> justin1278, it would be supported the same on both.
<BonBonTheJon> any one know why I can see a wireless network but can't connect to it
<justin1278> ok
<MattCornell> I'll try and plug my wireless usb  device to see if it works :)
<cntb> what happens if one cannot sudo
<cntb> ? cannot sudo because of sudoers file syntax error by some editing mistake?
<cntb> anyone?
<MattCornell> google - "recover from a broken sudo"
<MattCornell> http://paulsiu.wordpress.com/2006/07/28/recovery-from-a-broken-sudo/
<MattCornell> now that I read it... it doesn't have an answer there
<MattCornell> that would be great if that was your blog
<cntb> ty very much MattCornell
<markelhas> MattCornell: going to try
<MattCornell> cntb: try going to 'safe mode'
<MattCornell> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sudo
<peanutb> anyone know why klipp would be acting up?
<justin1278> when i have gnome installed on Kubuntu how can i switch between the KDE and Gnome themes?
<cntb> or rescue from CD?
<cntb> that sounds like solving
<cntb> MattCornell:  must edit sudoers from rescue mode
<peanutb> justin1278, there is kdm and gdm. you chose one during install of gnome
<cntb> but MattCornell howto reset sudoers file?
<justin1278> peanutb, ok i just got that now, but how do i switch when i decide i want to use the other?
<markelhas> MattCornell: i don't now what's wrong with the file
<MattCornell> well.. first I would backup what I have currently
<MattCornell> then I would try to adduser
<markelhas> MattCornell: can u show your's to me
<MattCornell> I don't use sudo
<MattCornell> I like to wear big pants all the time
<MattCornell> :)
<cntb> lesson to markelhas
<cntb> markelhas:  To avoid damaging your sudoers file, always edit it with  sudo visudo
<peanutb> justin1278, do you want to switch from gno,e to kde ?
<MattCornell> I don't know why people are so scared of root on a single user machine
<markelhas> cntb: :(
<MattCornell> sudo is really nice... just more overhead then I need
<cntb> MattCornell: all PCs are connected to net
<justin1278> peanutb, i set KDE as my default because at the moment i prefer KDE but I would like to switch to using gnome every now and then
<markelhas> cntb: going to reboot in same mode to check the file
<MattCornell> cntb: and....?
<peanutb> justin1278, one sec
<cntb> and may automatically turn to honeypots MattCornell. that must be the reason why
<justin1278> peanutb, is there a way just to change the look from KDE to Gnome?
<justin1278> peanutb, ok
<MattCornell> um... isn't a honeypot something someone sets up intentionally to attract nefarious activity?
<cntb> secvurity discussion is always interesting , though not so easy
<MattCornell> sudo only really protects from priviledge escalation from what I understood
<peanutb> justin1278, on the login screen, go to Menu>Session type>gnome
<cntb> honeypot is ahoneypot than it may turn to be the base of hackers attack
<peanutb> justin1278, then just login as normal
<justin1278> ok
<MattCornell> I'm pretty sure it would just be called a pot then :)
<cntb> net split DoS and many nasty  things
<justin1278> peanutb, thanks once again!
<cntb> I am not expert in any of these
<MattCornell> honeypot has a paticular meaning... and it's something a does with the intention of attracting visitors
<nekomata> are there any other Azureus users here?
<peanutb> justin1278, it was nothing
<Kim^J> I got this new haxx... Just write /part
<Kim^J> =)
<MattCornell> "a does" = "a whitehat (usually) does"
<osiris> is there a gui app for creating/destroying partitions ?  i just put in a new hard drive, and want to format it to make it my new /home partition
<luca> hi everybody
<Dr_Willis> osiris:  gparted is nice. theres vbariants of it out.
<peanutb> osiris, qtparted
<justin1278> peanutb, and when i wish to use KDE I just type KDE in the same place correct?
<Dr_Willis> qtparted/gparted/parted/ or good old fdisk. :)
<luca> is there a simple painless method to increase the swap partition w/out having to format everything?
<peanutb> justin1278, its a menu
<Dr_Willis> luca:  you could always make a swap file and add it to the swap used by the syste,
<justin1278> peanutb, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> by the system
<cntb> so are you saying MattCornell you are actually with root active in GUI?
<peanutb> justin1278, so just choose kde or gnome
<luca> or both
<osiris> peanutb, Dr_Willis thx
<justin1278> ok
<luca> or the three of them with xfce :D
<MattCornell> cntb: nope... that would be silly. Just when I have to do anything on a system level I just root.
<luca> is there any way for changing the swap as you are speaking of partitions?
<cntb> there you go MattCornell
<luca> my kde is unnaturally slow...ooffice and firefox combined make it crash (???) and I want to see if increasing my 1 gb partition the situation improves
<Dr_Willis> you could always boot to a live cd./ and resize the partitions..
<Dr_Willis> luca:  how muych ram ya got?
<luca> 512 mb
<campbch> anyone here play MUDs? if so, what client is the best? or is that a subjective thing?
<cntb> if you come across a sudoers solution pls inform me and markelhas who is offline now
<dragonfly7> Is there a simple way to sync two folders? (ie: a network music folder and a music folder on my laptop)
<Dr_Willis> campbch:  check the freshmeat web site, or the Linux GameTome Site. see whats popular.
<peanutb> luca, probably making the partition bigger will help
<luca> peanutb: how can I do that?
<cntb> rsync dragonfly7 ?
<campbch> alright
<Dr_Willis> 512mb ram + 1gb swap.. , thtas not too bad.
<dragonfly7> cntb: rsync, is that a GUI app?
<MattCornell> cntb... the solution is pretty straight forward. You need to boot to the single user mode of your kernel and then repair the sudo files.
<charlie5> the disk partition/mount tool seems gone from system settings in edgy ?
<peanutb> luca, get qtparted from adept, its pretty self expanatory
<Dr_Willis> be easy to add another gb swap file. I just cant rember how.
<luca> peanutb which repo?
<cntb> MattCornell: repair how
<beavis> kubuntu 6.10 has some problems , it does not work on my nf2ultra motherboard where the only harddrive is  sata, fist time it failed to boot x,  the second time it coulnt find the installation at all
<MattCornell> well... that woudl require knowing what was wrong :)
<charlie5> is there a replacement ?
<cntb> ah gotcha
<luca> peanutb it is not in the default ones, I am checking
<cntb> rtfm 'bout sudoers? no wqay to reset that ?
<peanutb> luca, probably universe
<luca> peanutb I am trying with gparted
<cntb> that makews it less straightforward MattCornell
<luca> how much would you advise?
<peanutb> luca, i usually give ubuntu at least 3-4 gb
<cntb> anyway our frined from Portugal restarted and must be trying smething a that moment
<MattCornell> cntb there are two files that could be 'broked'   /etc/sudoers and /etc/group
<MattCornell> the sudoers files declares the users and groups that have 'big boy' priviledges
<charlie5> sorry ... i must be blind ... just found the 'advanced' tab in "system settings"
<luca> peanutb I have a problem
<MattCornell> usually says something like:   root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<luca> I have a dual boot syste,
<luca> system
<MattCornell> and then another line for the admin group:  %admin ALL+(ALL) ALL
<luca> It does not let me modify the win partition now
<MattCornell> whoops... make that %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<luca> only the linux one
<peanutb> luca, is it ntfs?
<luca> yep :(
<peanutb> the windows
<luca> other problem...how can I modify the linux partition if I have to unmount it before?
<markelhas> MattCornell: recovery mode + edit sudousers 100%
<luca> I guess that would quite end the session... O_o
<markelhas> MattCornell: cntb thkns
<peanutb> luca, you probably have to boot into a live cd, sorry forgot to tell you thatr
<markelhas> MattCornell: & cntb: thkns
<MattCornell> markelhas: You all set?
<luca> uh I do not have the live CD
<markelhas> MattCornell: yap
<luca> good
<MattCornell> markelhas: cool... don't get honey potted.
<qu1ckfr0st> hey
<luca> let the download begin.. :(
<MattCornell> :)
<markelhas> MattCornell: one more thing
<MattCornell> uhoh... I"m sure not to know this
<peanutb> luca, thats alwase fun
<Dr_Willis> theres several really small live cd's that have the parted tools out.
<qu1ckfr0st> i made a new partition thats 4gb with ext3 filetype, that has no os. I want to put ubuntu on that partition, anyone have any idea how I can do that?
<Dr_Willis> qu1ckfr0st:  tell the isntaller where its at and to mount it as /
<markelhas> MattCornell: when a reboot my kubunt the os hangs
<qu1ckfr0st> hm alright
<markelhas> MattCornell: i've to shutdow wait a little time then boot my kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how smart the live cd installer it.. you could just delete the partition, and tell it to use the UNALLOCATED space.
<markelhas> MattCornell: any reason for that
<markelhas> ?
<MattCornell> markelhas: eww... usually you can figure it out from the kernel messages right before it 'hangs'
<MattCornell> if there is a kernel panic then you may need to look a few lines 'before' the kernel dumps it's registers
<markelhas> MattCornell: the msg is in Alt+F7 right?
<luca> peanutb how can I use the torrent option? when I go to the ubuntu download page, I get only the iso download...
<luca> other than this: how can I repartition my windows ntf drive without destroying it?
<MattCornell> markelhas: usually the dmesg is in the first terminal... and the GUI is on the Alt=F7
<Ahmuck> i am getting an error.  kdesu - KDialog Configuration  file"/home/user/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals" not writable
<peanutb> luca, there is a torrent file
<MattCornell> markelhas: what do you mean by 'hang'? do you have a shell prompt?
<peanutb> luca, further down
<luca> peanutb forget it...at this speed it will take just half an hour tops
<luca> :)
<peanutb> :)
<markelhas> MattCornell: the re-booting process block in splash screen of kubuntu
<luca> what about the NTFS? any suggestions?
<peanutb> luca, i know that qtparted can do ntfs
<MattCornell> markelhas: ahh - do you mean that you have to power off to reboot?
<markelhas> MattCornell: yaps
<MattCornell> markelhas: there are any number of reasons for that... I for one am not the person to talk to about that because I too have that problem
<markelhas> MattCornell: oki oki
<MattCornell> I guess the embedded network interface on my motherboard (e1000) just doesn't give up the ghost on reboot some times
<MattCornell> if you have an Intel motherboard then I have had some moderate success with unloading the network driver's module before rebooting
<markelhas> MattCornell: oki thnks
<markelhas> bye bye
<beavis> does nvidia video driver have good support f the 7XXX series cards under linux?
<h3sp4wn> beavis: Should be fine
<h3sp4wn> beavis: seen a few problems with 7950 (the dual core one) but the others should work fine
<m0zone> sup peeps
<m0zone> hey in kde whats the task  manager called to like kill runing process lol  :P
<beavis> h3sp4wn, thank you, i was thinking about getting 7800gt for a linux box , couse ati drivers are not so good
<m0zone> 6600gt  working good here :P el cheapo card tho
<Dr_Willis> for the $$ 6600 is a decent value
<m0zone> i payed 90$ for mine  and runs q3 like mad same with savage edm and other linux games  warsow loves it also
<Dr_Willis> its always nice to see good cards get dirt cheap.
<Dr_Willis> warsow.. hmm.. i think i tried that once.. what kind of fps was it?
<h3sp4wn> I have been on the lookout for a passive nvidia with 8 pipes
<m0zone> warsow has like no lag    nexiuz kills me due to has werid net code keep getin clock on the screen and lockin up
<m0zone> dont know warsow on normal setting like 120+ fps
<m0zone> hey anyone know if kde has like a process viewer to show everyhting that is running and such  lol
<dennister> howdy again
<dennister> i finally have my nvidia AND my ivtv drivers installed ... yahoo!
<m0zone> how does tv out work ?  can u set full screen video only on tv out?
<beavis> m0zone, there is an app that shows all the running processes but i dont know what its called
<m0zone> not yet tryed that on mine i got this werid multi plug cord
<dennister> don't know yet :) need something to test it with
<beavis> m0zone, i havent used linux in a while
<luca> peanutb it is qtparted not qparted ;)
<m0zone> beavis i found it last night by mistake when my comp freaked out after i played with xgl  need to use it again lol
<luca> other little problem...it seems that kdewallet is no more able to store the passwords in the kdewallet :(
<dennister> but it's soooooo much easier to get the ivtv stuff in with edgy
<m0zone> i set up xgl  works great  but beryl loads like 2 copys when i start it  i need to keel one  and i am a noob
<beavis> m0zone, it should be in the menu , look under system
<peanutb> luca, :)
<luca> anyone: is it SAFE to repartition the NTFS partition from Linux? what should I do before I try?
<luca> I do not want to end up with windows completely destroyed
<luca> I have already done this operation when I created Ubuntu but...
<Search4Lancer> why not?
<peanutb> luca, the safest way is to change it with windows
<luca> peanutb: how?
<peanutb> luca, then leave the free space and add it to ubuntu's partition.
<luca> I do not have partition magic...
<peanutb> luca, is it xp pro
<luca> uhm I guess yeah
<luca> (use it seldom - so I am not sure, it was in the laptop. Ubuntu came three days after ;) )
<dennister> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<luca> m0zone use ksysguard
<peanutb> luca, under control pannel there is something called administrative tools, then computer management, it has a module to manage partitions
<luca> m0zone if you are using KDE
<m0zone> yar thanks
<dennister> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<luca> peanutb thanks
<luca> I will finish to download the iso, burn it, and then let it begin :)
<luca> I hope it solves my problems - it is really impossible to work in these conditions. Still I do not like sacrificing 3 gb to the swap... :(
<BluesKaj> 1G is enuf for a swap
<luca> BluesKaj I thought so before my KDE began to slow down in unbearable ways
<h3sp4wn> Depends if you want to use suspend2 you need a twice your ram swap partition to be safe
<luca> I am not able to use ooffice and firefox at the same time for fear Kubuntu will crash :(
<luca> I have had to manually reboot Linux something like tens of times, stop the user processes by using ctrl+alt+f1, in general, I have not been able to use my pc
<peanutb> luca, you want to make the swap bigger?
<BluesKaj> how much RAM do you have onboard , luca ?
<luca> peanutb yeah, I want to see if that is the problem
<luca> BlueSkaj 512 mb
<peanutb> luca, i very much doubt it
<Ahmuck> can i delete .kde
<luca> BlueSkaj which are COMPLETELY filled by kubuntu
<sorush20> I can'#t see the date on my clock even though I selected to see it what can I do?
<Ahmuck> from my home directory ?
<BluesKaj> then 3 G isn't going to help...AAMOF it could slow things down
<luca> Ahmuck yes you can - but some problems will be on your way :(
<luca> BlueSkaj what do you suggest?
<peanutb> luca, send us the output of top from the terminal
<luca> peanutb cat /proc/meminfo ?
<Ahmuck> well, i have problems now, .kde is not writable
<BluesKaj> swap file should usually be thew same but not more than RAM ..or so i've been advised
<peanutb> luca, issue top at konsole
<luca> peanutb which command? sorry if  am thick
<peanutb> luca, "top"
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Twice the ram - up until you have a gb of swap
<luca> ok, how can I send it to you'
<luca> ?
<peanutb> luca, paste it into pastebin.com
<luca> consider that now I have only firefox and little else open
<peanutb> luca, and send us a link
<BluesKaj> ok , well 1G RAM here, and the swap is 1G
<dennister> dang it all...blasted and heck!
<peanutb> luca, or dcc it to me
<dennister> lol
<luca> peanutb one sec...it is hell, as every voice changes in continuum
<dennister> kicks herself
<luca> I am not able to block it and get a copy
<fatejudger> for some reason it seems as though I can't define Global Shortcuts in KMix now that I've upgraded to Edgy
<luca> forget it done
<luca> :)
<fatejudger> has anyone experienced any trouble with these global shortcuts in Edgy?
<luca> sending...
<m0zone> anyone have the problem of konq sending .run type files to kate when i try and download one :P
<luca> uh how do I send something? it keeps giving me 'error'
<peanutb> u probablky havent registered your nick.
<peanutb> paste it into pastebin.com
<luca> uhm ok I will register first..
<nickv111> Hi. I have a lot of packages that should be upgraded since I upgraded to Edgy, but they're all being held back
<nickv111> On both of my Kubuntu boxes
<dennister> i seem to be having some real problems with seveas repo, as well as his mirror
<nickv111> 37 packages are being held back from upgrading, including amarok and python packages.
<dennister> i must have edited my sources.list 1/2 dozen times
<peanutb> Edgy was sorta shoved out it seems.
<BluesKaj> only had a few probs ...everything that worked in dapper works in edgy and some others that didn't work before do now
<Dr_Willis> im glad i did a clean install :)
<dennister> i really love how u can download the ivtv drivers from repos in edgy
<luca> peanutb it is something like 10 minutes now that pastebin is trying to paste my file... :(
<dennister> awesome!
<mhz> hi all
<dennister> there were absolutely no errors
<luca> peanutb may I just transfer the txt to you in dcc?
<BluesKaj> luca  try www.pastebin.ca instead ...it's not as busy
<nickv111> dennister: Wow! Really? I've had a card supported by them for quite some time now
<nickv111> dennister: Excellent.
<dennister> which card nickv111?
<peanutb> luca, shur
<peanutb> luca, just see which one looks like it is taking up a lot of ram in top
<luca> http://pastebin.ca/241290
<luca> Xorg???
<nickv111> dennister: I forget.
<nickv111> dennister: I think it's a PVR-150
<luca> It does not even come out in the ksysguard!
<peanutb> luca, it seems fine
<luca> ok now I try with ooffice too....if I am able to avoid the crash, I will send you the report
<peanutb> luca, type kill konsole at konsole
<peanutb> luca, its taking up a lot of ram
<luca> killall -9 konsole ;)
<peanutb> yah
<nickv111> dennister: How did you set up the card? I've done it on gentoo, but never on Ubuntu
<luca> ok I will have to reactivate it again in some minutes I guess
<nickv111> dennister: Could you point me to an up-to-date manual on how to set up the card for Ubuntu?
<peanutb> luca, is ooo working now
<peanutb> luca, or is it faster
<luca> it is slowing down the machine as always
<peanutb> luca, sorry i have to go.
<luca> np :)
<nickv111> dennister: I'm using http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Howto:Ubuntu now, with some obvious adjustments (not using the repository he provided)
<JymmmEMC> I tried ADD/REMOVE programs but I get "SU returned with an error" what gives?
<dhuv> hello all
<peanutb> luca, nevermind
<dennister> nickv111: just a minute, i'm trying to get it for u.
<luca> in any case it is already slowing
<peanutb> luca, i dont rilly know how to help you.
<luca> it takes 2 seconds to iconify ooffice... :(
<dennister> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<luca> he I would really like to know how to do it myself :)
<dhuv> I am a debian/kde user and want to try out kubuntu on a new laptop that I got.
<dhuv> the problem is that this laptop has an nvidia ethernet and audio controller
<dennister> it has several pages within that page...the lir/remote section is pretty extensive
<dhuv> according to this page (http://xopen.dyndns.org/linux/v6024ea/ ) it should work
<dhuv> but the installation stops detecting the network controller
<dennister> Dr_Willis: u still here?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Allo
<nikkun> dhuv: what to you mean stops?
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<dhuv> it hangs detecting network hardware
<peanutb> luca,at last resort,  you might try a new install.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: How are you doing?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: not too shabby
<dhuv> when I hit alt+ctrl+del, the blue screen goes away and I can see that its trying to initialize eth1 (wireless ipw2100) but it cannot
<nikkun> dhuv: do you have a ethernet cord pluged in that sends a signal?
<luca> peanutb: I'd rather avoid that - I do not have a pc upon which to make a sync, it would mean writing four or more dvds :(
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<dhuv> I do have the cable plugged into the nic
<dhuv> nikkun: but it still does the same thing
<JymmmEMC> Any ideas on what/where to look to resolve this?   I tried using "ADD/REMOVE programs" on an install no less than 10 minutes old,  but I get "SU returned with an error"
<dhuv> I will try again if needed
<dennister> i have an issue that's been present since the beginning of my installation
<dennister> i've put the error codes in http://pastebin.ca/241300
<nikkun> dhuv: hmm i have had my laptop hang when nothing is plugged in but i have never heard it hanging while geting a singel
<dennister> would you be able to tell me what's going on there? and how to fix it?
<dhuv> nikkun: let me give it another try
<peanutb> luca, i guess post to ubuntuforums
<dhuv> I am trying 6.10
<dhuv> just an fyi
<nikkun> dhuv: ok try using ctrl-c to skip over it if it hangs again
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  care to give a summary?
<nickv111> dennister: Thank you
<dennister> this same string of error codes comes up every time i try to edit any file, yet i can edit it, close, save, etc.
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Exellent :)
<Jymmm> couls someone repeat what they jsut said to me?
<dennister> so it's not hampering me, but it's still worrisome
<dennister> np nickv111; remember, it's the new edgy
<m0zone> denn i get same errors
<m0zone> like if i do a sudo abiword kate etc  apt/sources.list  console fills full of errors
<m0zone> save and such works fine tho
* Dr_Willis slowly loads a browser.. this better not be the silly wacom  messages. :) lol
<david_> xgl, aixgl or nothing?
<Dr_Willis> err touchpad.. heh
<Dr_Willis> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<Dr_Willis> is refering to a touchpad/tablet that dont exist...
<dennister> exactly
<Dr_Willis> trivial.. edit the xorg.conf and remove the offending entrys/edit the server layout.. or not worry about it. :)
<nikkun> dont worry about it
<Dr_Willis> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Dr_Willis> is proerly due to how you su/ran the program.
<nikkun> i have tried removing the lines from xorg but unless you know how to tack down all the right lines you will probably break the whole thing
<dhuv> nikkun: its hanging again, is there anyway to hide the blue screen so that I can see whats going on in the console?
<dennister> but how did u determine it was trying to load a browser, touchpad, etc?
<Dr_Willis> nikkun:  remove the entrys.. edit the serverlayout part. and remove the mention of the device..
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  err... i looked at the xorg.conf and saw it had an entry for it. :P
<Dr_Willis> heh
<nikkun> Dr_Willis: i tried that once i got a blue error screen lol
<Dr_Willis> experience?
<Dr_Willis> nikkun:  heh took me 2 min...
<nikkun> dhuv: i dont know how to but does it work on the LiveCD?
<dennister> ahhhh...so i can just take those whole sections out of xorg?
<dhuv> nikkun: this is the alternate cd
<dhuv> I downloaded it to to install
<dhuv> today to install
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  if you want to - theres a factoid on the topic somewhere in the bot
<nikkun> dhuv: the LiveCD is also to install >.<
<Dr_Willis> !169
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 169 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> check the wiki/forums :)
<dhuv> nikkun: what eventually happens is that it goes to 2% if you let it stay for a little while and it says "Loading module 'floppy' for 'Linux Floppy'"
<nikkun> dhuv: i wonder if you didnt install some things with the alt install disc.  Personally i have never used it so i dont know what the setup would look like
<Dr_Willis> i always use the alt-install cd. :)
<Alter-Ego> i just lost my data partition -- /home
* Dr_Willis looks under the couch
<Alter-Ego> but the other partitions seem to be there on that drive, hdb1, 2, 5, etc.
<Alter-Ego> any chance i could get 3 back ?
<unix_infidel> are you sure you dont want 4 ?
<Alter-Ego> i am booting from hda1
<dennister> ok, have to restart x...bbs
<Alter-Ego> unix_infidel: :-p
<Dr_Willis> check 'fdisk -l' output -, see if it says anything about it?
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Alter-Ego> if my main installation is on hda1, and i lost drive hdb, would it still show those partitions on hdb?
<Alter-Ego> k, brb
<Dr_Willis> depends on how you 'lost' it.
<Dr_Willis> lost isent very 'specific' :)
<Dr_Willis> i had issues with a hard drive - due to an ide cable wire getting cut ona sharp edge of the case.
<dhuv> nikkun: so I should be downloading the "Desktop CD" and not the "Alternate install CD"
<Alter-Ego> k, it shows it is still there
<Alter-Ego> er, if i created /home/Alter-Ego in an attempt to get a KDE Login, does that screw things up for me ?
<nikkun> dhuv: i would advise of it since it would tell you at the least if its a problem with the install or not
<untung> hello
<digivore> what do i do when my kubuntu doesn't load into KDE anymore?  jsut gives me the command prompt login... ?
<dhuv> nikkun: is there anyway I can put that iso on a usbdrive rather than burn a CD? I am out of CDs for tonight
<untung> i am using ubuntu 6.06, does anyone know the divx player for ubuntu?
<dhuv> :)
<BluesKaj> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nikkun> dhuv: sadly ubuntu doesnt have a way of doing that :(
<digivore> I upgraded to edgy and now my system doesn't start in the KDE GUI login screen.. i'm really confused.  any ideas??
<BluesKaj> dhuv, you have to change your BIOS setting to boot from the USB drive
<BluesKaj> where does it start?
<BluesKaj> at the bootuppage ?
<Dr_Willis> digivore:  try 'startx' and see if any errors show up.
<Dr_Willis> digivore:  you may need to reinstall the video card drivers
<bLaZeD> how can i tell if my computer is using ht...isnt there a command to check?
<bLaZeD> like cat something
<h3sp4wn> digivore: You need to remove the reminants of xserver-xorg-driver-*
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: /proc/cpuinfo (if you only have one cpu and it says 2 hyperthreading is enabled)
<bLaZeD> ahh k thanks h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> (obviously if you have 2 cpu's with hyperthreading it should show 4)
<Zaire> how do you unzip a .zip from cli?
<unix_infidel> Zaire: man unzip or try 7zip
<dhuv> BluesKaj: I had to resize the windows XP partition so I installed gnomeparted on the usbdrive and it boots from there
<Zaire> k
<dhuv> the thing with that is that the initrd image is setup to load the usbdrivers or something
<h3sp4wn> dhuv: You can boot the netboot kernel quite easily from a usbdrive
<h3sp4wn> dhuv: If you install grub onto it
<digivore> Dr_Willis: i typed 'startx' and it flashed into the gui, but then came back with some errors..
<dhuv> nikkun: I think the problem was that it was always trying to load the ipw2100 module even though it had eth0, ipw2100 I think needs firmware to load
<dhuv> I removed the minipci card and its working
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn> digivore: You need to remove the reminants of xserver-xorg-driver-*
<digivore> how do i do that?
<nikkun> dhuv: ahh that makes sense
<Dr_Willis> no clue - a always do clean reinstalls :)
<h3sp4wn> digivore: sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver~i
<bLaZeD> hmm well its saying i have on ecpu.....which is true..but its got ht
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: run (uname -r)
<dhuv> cool its installing, what do you guys think? should this be reported as a bug in the installer
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, im running a new kernel
<BluesKaj> dhuv, so you have an hda3 partition and a swap for linux beside the ntfs partition ?
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, but i copied the settings over from the one that was installed by default
<dhuv> I have /boot, swap, /, NTFS
<untung> Hi I use samba server to share directory, but I can not open it with my password in other computer
<dhuv> untung: whats the error?
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, 2.6.17.10-386 was the kernl i was using untill about 2 hours ago
<dhuv> can you access that share from any other computer
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: well what was the name of the one you was running previously - if you build your own kernel you would need to compile for 686 at lease
<Dr_Willis> untung:  sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSER   < -try that yet?
<untung> dhuv: no error
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: hyperthreading is a 686 specific instruction so without compiling for 686 it won't work
<dhuv> can you get to that share from another computer?
<untung> Dr_Willis: do i have to set password from my ubuntu?
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, i looked in adept and i didnt even see a 686 in the repos
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: You would have been better with the config for 2.6.17.10-generic (that supports hyperthreading)
<Dr_Willis> untung:  a SAMBA password yes
<untung> Dr_Willis: I can not open the directory in other computer using my ubuntu login password
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dennister> ok, i screwed up big time :(
<Dr_Willis> a users login password is NOT the same as their samba password
<Dr_Willis> they can be synced  however
<dennister> hello Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hi dennister
<dennister> i got overconfident with that edit of xorg.conf :(
<Zaire> k how do you unzip a .tar.gz?
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, hmm i haave the generic one installed also
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<dennister> i'm now in livecd mode as a result
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Zaire> k how do you unzip a .tar.gz?
<cntb> say untar Zaire
<Dr_Willis> tar xzvf  whatever , or use unp
<dennister> and while i've mounted the / parition on the hdd, the old xorg.conf files i had are nowhere to be seen
<Dr_Willis> linux 101
<Zaire> Im doing this remote ssh
<DaSkreech> How do I measure performance or tune performance in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  not in /etc/X11 ?
<untung> Dr_Willis: I tried the samba password and it works! Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dennister> when i tried to rename them while in terminal (no x could start) i was told renaming couldn't be done in 'strict subs'
<natex> anyone using the koffice 1.6 packages?
<Dr_Willis> i bet its read only  untung
<Alter-Ego> Dr_Willis: it still shows hdb3 as there
<dennister> Dr_Willis: ?
<bLaZeD> im gonna go reboot the the default kubuntu kernel...see if i can figure it out
<Dr_Willis> 'strict subs'? never heard that befor
<dennister> never? i have...file permissions or something like that...no, not perms, something stricter
<Dr_Willis> Alter-Ego:  try to mount it manually yet? try fsck /dev/hdb3 yet?
<dennister> how come, while i'm in livecd and cd'd to hdds /etc/X11 directory, I can't see the xorg.conf files?
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  its int in /etc/ its in the mounted dirs etc
<Zaire> ok whats the command to chmod a directory to 777?
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  its not in /etc/ its in the mounted dirs etc
<the-erm> What's the name of the program that sits in your system tray and notifies you when updates are available?  I disabled mine by accident.
<dennister> ahh...k...let me get to the other directory on the hdd
<BluesKaj> yeah it's adept
<natex> dennister: like /mnt/hdd/etc/
<dennister> that's right...was having trouble creating a /mnt/ for /
<natex> BTW this is my first hour with Kubuntu... i'm fairly impressed
<the-erm> thanks I guess I should have just typed in adept_<tab> to find out it's adept_notifier I need.
<dennister> let's try again...bbs
<DaSkreech> What can I use to measure performance or tune performance in Linux?
<Dr_Willis> Doom3 :)
<terry> Hi everyone - I installed gcc via adept but i get this message when configuring my app - checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables - any ias?
<Dr_Willis> install build-essentials
<dennister> ok...back with the unedited-wacom xorg...lol
<terry> thanks
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: What type of performance
<DaSkreech> Like HDD performance
<dennister> see what i mean? don't 'stuff up' your xorg
<DaSkreech> For instance
<DaSkreech>  I guess I can use nice for CPU performance
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: use smartutils
<nekomata> to get around the bug of kde not being able to mount external HDDs, I'm trying to mount from CLI, but then I'm stuck with a mounted drive that only root has permissions to. is there anything you can add to the mount command to let normal users then add/delete from the drive?
<DaSkreech> alright thanks
<dhuv> Is there anyway I can pick packages that will be installed during a kubuntu installation?
<dhuv> for instance I only want openoffice not koffice
<dhuv> I see thats its installing everything besides gnome :)
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: The problem is with linux although there are benchmarks for specific server workloads there is not any generic ones that I know of (like 3dmark or whatever it is called etc for windows)
<dennister> can different distros share combined /home, /var/ and /video partitions like they do the swap?
<Dr_Willis> heh i never want openoffice. :)
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  shareing those can cause issues..
<nekomata> dennister: I've always been warned against that ;o)
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  you can mount/access them however..
<dhuv> Dr_Willis: choice is good, but how can I tell it what I want?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I'm more interested in teh utning than the benchmark
<Dr_Willis> dhuv:  dont think you can.
<dhuv> lol
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Well use gentoo
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: It's simply that you have to benchmark or else you won't know whow your tuning went
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: How does that help?
<dennister> ewhat about the /video partition thats in xfs fs?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: You can tune your entire system
<natex> dhuv: openoffice is installed by default, koffice is not
<DaSkreech> using what tools?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: portage
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  you can mount/use/read/write to the,. BUT using the other disrtos /var/ is not a good idea. /home may cause issues as well.
<DaSkreech> Suppose I want one app say a database to use the hard drive cache aggresively
<DaSkreech>  is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> with /home it may be userid/permission issues mainly
<dhuv> natex: I saw packages go by that said koffice
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: If the program can be configured in that way you can do it
<Zaire> ok I chmodded my directories vanilla told me to change and its still not letting me install it
<DaSkreech> ok so the only real way to tune your system is nice?
<natex> dhuv: maybe some libs, but that happens on a debian system (extra libs) ;)
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: You can also choose what features are in and not in every single app
<dennister> ok...so i won't with the var, definitely, but maybe move my kubuntu /home parition to the other one?
<K`zan> How difficult / involved is it to get the nvidia drivers installed in ubuntu?  The xorg ones leave a bit to be desired :).  TIA.
<Dr_Willis> dennister:  what is the other disrto? you may have to chmod/chown the whole dir.
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: If you are running a realtime kernel you can do some more funky stuff with priorities
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Witl compile flags?
<dennister> the other distro is kanotix
<DaSkreech> aren't real time kernels a (tm) Bad Thing (c)?
<dhuv> natex: OK I will check it out after the install
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Makes desktop performance feel loads faster
<dhuv> does kubuntu edgy come with firefox 2, or can I upgrade to 2?
<natex> dhuv: anyways, you might like koffice
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Some overhead though (but less than 10%)
<dennister> oh, but Kanotix recommended reiser as the fs for /home
<dhuv> natex: perhaps
<h3sp4wn> dennister: reiser3 is pretty stable
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: would it be detrimental to a server load?
<natex> dhuv: firefox isn't installed by default, but easily added
<nekomata> can anyone tell me please how to mount an external HDD for non-root to use?
<dennister> the /video with xfs fs is the biggest partition...so because reiser is stable i could use that /home parition for kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> dhuv: It comes with 2.0b2 IIRC and there is updates to 2.0 final for it already
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: What exactly are you attempting to do ?
<dennister> hi Hawkwind :)
<Hawkwind> dennister: Hey there
<DaSkreech> Find out what are myu options to twekaing performance ona Unix machine
<dhuv> Hawkwind: awesome
<dennister> nekomata: u edit fstab
<dhuv> still waiting for it to finish installing
<dhuv> after its installed, I am going to check it out and perhaps install on this T42
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: It depends entirely on which application
<nekomata> dennister: edit fstab every time the sdx allocations change?
<dennister> nekomata: oops...no, it's external
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Things that may improve performance for one thing may make something else slower
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Lets say a database with a service to the outside world
<dennister> don't mind me...i was having the same issue and i finally solved it, but it was an itnernal local drive
<Ahmuck>  /dev/hdb1               1       41613    20972826    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Ahmuck> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Ahmuck> is that bad ?
<Ahmuck> Dr_Willis: is that bad ?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: biggest performance gains from that would be designing the database right
<dennister> Hawkwind: i have edgy here now...and the ivtv drivers were a breeze...no errors at all! :)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: ha ha :)
<Ahmuck> Dr_Willis: i was able to get back, after many errors it did come back
<Ahmuck> but i am not sure what is going on
<Hawkwind> terry: Please don't do that
<dennister> so much easier to download them from repos
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  time to BACKUP the data... I think
<Ahmuck> ya, me too
<Ahmuck> tomorrow evening, after i get home with a new hard drive
<Dr_Willis> imbaking stuff to dvd rght now.. been doing it for 3 days lol
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: It depends on how many queries you are processing a second and what they are and loads of other stuff
<Dr_Willis> I got like 200gb of EMulator files. :)
<Hawkwind> dennister: Kewl.  So all is running well for ya then ?
<dennister> almost...lirc is taking longer than i thought
<K`zan> Thanks anyhoo folks!
<Ahmuck> actaully, that would be a good idea for my core files
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Ok is there a group I can hang out with or a web page for Performacing fir Dummies?
<dennister> rather complicated...then i can get the myth packages and and the epg
<DaSkreech> Any one on dapper who plays TMW?
<dennister> but i'm still not sure the picture will be transferred from tuner to video card
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I don't know - (but gentoo has alot of ricers) only performance tuning I have done is for specific applications - and I was using a benchmark written for our application (by someone who wrote part of it)
<Hawkwind> dennister: What TV tuner card do you have ?
<DaSkreech> k
<dennister> hauppauge wintv 250
<Hawkwind> dennister: I've got Haupauge Win-TVPro or something that I had nothing but major problems trying to get it working in Mandriva a year or so ago
<dennister> i bought this one specifically for my linux migration...it was the one line of cards that seemed the most compatible according to my resarch
<Hawkwind> Yeah, it's got a bt88 chipset, which is the most compatible. Mine has the same which is why I bought it too
<n8k99> is there a reason that koffice 1.6 is not availibe for ppc?
<Hawkwind> dennister: Just getting it working in Mandriva was nothing but major headaches and battles
<dennister> my tuner has conexant chipset...ivtv drivers instead of bttv...tuners are always difficult, even in windoze
<seishinbyou> Does anyone have any recommendations for a decent laptop on which Kubuntu (or any Linux distro) would run well?  This LaVie isn't all that great for it
<dhuv> during the installation of kubuntu, I was asked to create a new user account but never asked to enter a password for root, now I cannot su? Is there a default password?
<seishinbyou> sudo su -
<h3sp4wn> sudo > dhuv
<dennister> use the same password as for ur username
<h3sp4wn> use sudo -i running sudo and su is dumb
<natex> anyone with edgy having problems with Adept?
<dennister> i like sudo -s  ...it stays for awhile
<h3sp4wn> sudo -s doesn't do the same thing as sudo -i or sudo su -
<dennister> not me, although i haven't had edgy for more than 6 hrs :)
<dennister> i bow to ur judgement h3sp4wn; i'm a noob
<natex> adept is crashing on me, says "can't communicate with su" bleh
<h3sp4wn> dennister: use kdesu (for graphical applications that need to be root) and sudo -i
<dennister> what's the -i swtich mean?
<h3sp4wn> dennister: sudo -s or sudo - can screw your permissions up on files in your home directory
<dennister> and -i doesn't?
<dhuv> h3sp4wn: thanks, worked well
<h3sp4wn> dennister: -i makes it a login shell
<h3sp4wn> dennister: run from sudo -s and sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> dennister: echo $HOME
<dhuv> so I just finished the kubuntu edgy installation but no sound, /proc/asound/cards shows the correct card, kmix shows master and pcm unmuted and turned up, but no sound
<dennister> ah...i know i certainly had to do a heck of a lot of chowning back when i was transferring a huge ton of files...about 50g in mp3 files
<dhuv> does anybody have any suggestions?
<dennister> and movie/avi files
<Zaire> omg vanilla forum interace sucks lol
<untung> hi, I wanted  to intall vlc. does anyone know how?
<untung> I cannot find the program in Synaptics
<natex> dhuv: try alsamixer
<dennister> ok h3sp4wn...i see what u mean
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Dr_Willis> In component universe,
<Dr_Willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dennister> i'll try to remember that
<n8k99> is there a reason Koffice 1.6 is not availble for ppc?
<n8k99> in edgy?
<dennister> ok...back to my lirc configs...that's a huge howto
<Akuma_> when i try to boot the ubuntu cd, i get the first options screen and choose 'boot or install'; but then the computer restarts and comes back to the same screen .. what can i do about that?
<dennister> i'll leave the bloody wacom in xorg til later
<natex> Akuma_: remove the CD?
<Akuma_> natex: ... i wanna install it
<natex> Akuma_: you let the live CD boot up first, then click the "Install" icon on the live desktop
<BluesKaj> Akuma_, what's your pc ?
<Akuma_> natex: i can't get to the desktop .. i can't get past the first screen, before the kernel even boots
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: its a no name laptop
<Sheazsche> is there a way to turn off my trackpad while i type? i keep putting my palm on it
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: Hasee ...
<BluesKaj> have you partitioned the HDD , Akuma_?
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: no, not yet. i'd do that when installing
<natex> Akuma_: what happens when you put in the kubuntu cd and reboot?
<Akuma_> natex: it sees the cd and kicks in, then gives me the first screen (dunno how its called ...), but then whatever option i choose, it reboots and the screen is displayed again
<dennister> is listening to Heoe/Il Divo on Amarok
<dennister> *Heroe
<natex> Akuma_: so the demo "live" systen never boots up? ok
<Akuma_> natex: right
<BluesKaj> make sure you use the tab button to see all the options
<natex> Akuma_: check the cd (md5) first
<Akuma_> natex: i thought the cd might have been corrupted, but its not. i tried 3 diff. ones
<natex> oh
<Akuma_> its like a frickin curse. every time i try to switch to linux there always something! :/
<natex> geez
<Akuma_> *there's
<natex> sounds like you laptop isn't playing nice
<Sheazsche> is there a way to turn off my trackpad while i type? i keep putting my palm on it
<Akuma_> natex: it isnt at all.
<seishinbyou> My laptop doesn't play nice either; it's a compromise in the end
<Dr_Willis> Sheazsche:  theres that ksynaptic tool.
<Akuma_> natex: whats the next step right after loading the kernel?
<Sheazsche> do i have to apt get, or is it installed
<seishinbyou> Hence I asked if there were any recommended laptop models earlier
<Hawkwind> Sheazsche: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/disable-touchpad-temporarily-when-typing/
<natex> Akuma_: the live system is uncompressed and the desktop is booted
<Dr_Willis> !info ksynaptic
<ubotu> Package ksynaptic does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> hmm what is it called...
<natex> Akuma_: err.. probably hardware detection first
<Dr_Willis> i saw it on my laptop
<Akuma_> seishinbyou: you could try linux-laptop.net ..
<Dr_Willis> it lets me turn off the touchpad on my laptop.
<Akuma_> natex: how long would hardware detection take ?
<natex> Akuma_: for me, less than a minute
<Akuma_> natex: after the kernel is loaded, i get a black screen, then about 1 or 2 words flash by, then it reboots ...
<BluesKaj> Akuma_, maybe your laptop won't handle kubuntu ...i had an old pc that did the same thing you're decribing ...the Ram was too low for one thing
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: i've installed it many times before
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: including 3 times in vmware last week
<BluesKaj> kubuntu ?
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: actually, ubuntu
<natex> Akuma_: has kernel 2.6 given this laptop trouble?
<Sheazsche> crap my xorg doesnt have an input device synaptics section........
<BluesKaj> then it's prolly seeing remnant files and thinks it's already there
<Akuma_> natex: i have no idea which kernel version is in which distro ...
<Akuma_> natex: but i did try both 6.06 and 6.10 cds, both behave the same
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: hmm.. interesting
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: how do i look for that then?
<natex> Akuma_: both use kernel 2.6, you may want to try another distro with 2.6 to see if it is a k/ubuntu problem. (I suggest zenwalk)
<BluesKaj> reformat the HDD in ext3
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: i have an XP install that i unfortunatly can't get rid of just yet
<BluesKaj> I suggest a linux and swap partition before you try to load the install cd
<Daskreech2> How do I track down what is causing a break on upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> live cd's + a usb drive/stick are soo handy :)
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: i usually rely on linux to do that for me ... i don't have the skills to do that without a lot of time learning first
<BluesKaj> gparted is a good gnome partitioning program
<BluesKaj> gparted is easy to use once you do some reading on how it works
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: gnome? well im still in windows .. i guess maybe partition magic?
<BluesKaj> no, Stay away from partiton magic ...it's dangerous and unstable
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: why do i need ext3+swap partitions _before_ i install though?
<kdean06> Does anyone have any tips for making vmplayer fit in more with KDE visually?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu will see them and it will ask you if you want to install there instead of partitioning inside the install process
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: i see
<BluesKaj> it much easier and safer , Akuma_
<mluser-home> does anyone happen to know what the correct package name for the ati fglrx drivers is called for edgy?
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: but if like you said ubuntu doesnt want to boot because its seeing remnants, won't it still see them afterwards?
<BluesKaj> not if you format in ext3
<BluesKaj> it will wipe them off the drive
<Dr_Willis> or just leave a section of the HD unallocated. and tell the installer to use it.
<BluesKaj> mluser-home, you have the right right name , fglrx are the drivers for ATI in Edgy
<Dr_Willis> there are gparted/qtparted live cd's that are worth tracking down and keeping in your "Box-o-pc-tools(tm)" :)
<natex> Akuma_: there shouldn't be any "remnants" from a botched live-cd boot
<DaSkreech> How do I track down what is causing a break on upgrade?
<mluser-home> BluesKaj: Is that the name of the package or is it 'fglrx-kernel' or 'fglrx-driver' ?
<BluesKaj> there may be some from previous versions of linux OS's
<mluser-home> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Akuma_> natex: what else you think it could be then?
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: i didnt install any other linux distro then ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hmmm
<Akuma_> even ubuntu i didn't 'really' install
<BluesKaj> fglrx driver
<natex> Akuma_: some hardware (esp. laptops) aren't great with hardware detection from linux
<natex> Akuma_: you need to try to pass some arguments to the kernel at boot
<Akuma_> natex: so what could have happen to it? cause it used to be fine
<Akuma_> natex: like which ones?
<BluesKaj> then if the partitioning won't work ... it's past my level\
<natex> Akuma_: dunno.
<natex> Akuma_: you have used a linux live cd on this laptop before?
<Akuma_> natex: yes.
<natex> Akuma_: which one/version?
<Akuma_> natex: 6.06
<natex> Akuma_: ok it worked fine?
<Akuma_> natex: as a live cd yes
<BluesKaj> well, getting late here ...gonna hit the sack
<Akuma_> BluesKaj: thanks, eh
<natex> Akuma_: well, if you want to install kubuntu 6.10, you may need to use the upgrade path
<Akuma_> natex: well, i can't really do that either, since i dont have a 6.06 working, nor can i install one :)
<natex> Akuma_: you can install it no?
<Akuma_> natex: no. i used to be able to, but since yesterday i've been having this problem, so i can't boot/install it anymore
<Akuma_> natex: and my current os is xp
<peanutb> dr.wills, its called knaptic but its for package managment
<natex> Akuma_: I wonder what has changed since it worked?
<Akuma_> natex: no idea. i've been playing with vmware ubuntu installs a lot, is what comes to mind. but i can't see how this could affect things
<dragonfly7> What program could I use to convert .wma to .mp3?
<natex> brb
<dennister> dragonfly7: i use pacpl from the command line, but it's a bit diceyto configure
<dennister> others use ffmpg as a command line tool
<dragonfly7> yeah. I think I will give up on that. I will just burn to cd and rip.
<dennister> that's sometimes easiest
<Lam_> dragonfly7: if you're going to do that, do it with a cd-rw
<atoumey> does anyone know about getting support for an nvidia graphics card working in ubuntu?  Specifically, a GeForce 7900 GTO
<Lam_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dragonfly7> Lam_: I will, don't worry. I'm not that stupid.
<osiris> how would i go about resizing my / partition to use the rest of my free space on a drive.  that drive also has the swap partition on it.
<osiris> i moved /home to a seperate drive, and i want to make root fill the freed up space
<dennister> has anyone used falcon's repo for lirc?
<dennister> osiris: use a livecd to make sure nothing is mounted first
<osiris> what about init1
<dennister> i'm not too familiar with the different initlevels i'm afraid..i've jsut done it with livecd's
<dennister> they have tools for this sort of thing...there's a howto as well
<dennister> hold on
<dennister> !home
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about home - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> osiris: i don't have mozilla yet, so i'm having more trouble finding the howto than u might
<osiris> i have time
<dennister> try searching for 'move home to it's own partition'
<dennister> keywords like that
<osiris> i already moved the /home on the fly.  just required a reboot
<osiris> that parts done
<unix_infidel> osiris: it not the "proper" way but it should work temporarily.
<unix_infidel> osiris: you should however use dd or tar to maintain perms of your stuff enxt time.
<osiris> i followed a hot to
<osiris> it was a find string
<dennister> then u should be done
<osiris> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<osiris> i am
<Hawkwind> He wants to expand his / directory is what he asked for
<osiris> i just need to resize the / partition to make use ofthe new freespace
<dennister> oh shoot...sorry
<Hawkwind> He already moved /home to the new partition and wants / to take over the old /home space
<dennister> that's right...use a livecd and grown the partition with one of the tools
<osiris> swap MAY be in the way
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: No need to use dd or tar to maintain perms when cp -a or mv will maintain perms
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: also true.
<dennister> Hawkwind's a real expert osiris
<osiris> that how-to worked quite well
<dennister> i always feel best when Hawkwind's here helping
<osiris> dennister, then i am in good hands
<Hawkwind> dennister: osiris and I know each pretty well, we are in many channels together ;)
<osiris> many many
<dennister> oh, ok then...
<dennister> u don't need me to sing ur praises then :)
<dennister> Hawkwind: have u ever used any of falcon's repos?
<dennister> coreymon77: r u having trouble with timeouts?
<Hawkwind> dennister: Falcon's repos ?
<dennister> yeah...his stuff is apparently coming to the more conventional repos, but that's still in the works
<Hawkwind> dennister: Who is Falcon ?
<dennister> he's written this howto about  lirc, and apparently the one i need to use has to be gotten from his
<Hawkwind> dennister: Got a link ?
<dennister> Dennis Kaarsemaker http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/dists/edgy/all/ http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/dists/edgy/all/ that's a mirror
<Hawkwind> dennister: That's Seveas
<Hawkwind> dennister: Seveas is the one who runs and codes the bots here for all *Ubuntu channels
<Hawkwind> dennister: A very trusted person and packager
<dennister> yeah...sorry, Mario's lirc page is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy#head-a1dba57858ffd46f283504b106d6d355794890bc
<dennister> i thought that repo page looked familiar
<dennister> i'm just not sure how to use the lirc stuff he says i have to with my tuner remote
<dennister> heck, i don't even know the difference between lirc and lirc-x
<dennister> i was just looking for a lirc_12c for my hauppaauge, but mari's got irc_0.8.0-9ubuntu0unofficial1_i386.deb, and a coupla others in that vein
<atoumey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<morfic> how do you patch in the kubuntu splash stuff, and what tool creates the initrd holding the splash screen?
<seishinbyou> Hmm, is there anything to do if xev cannot detect certain keys?
<atoumey> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atoumey> sorry
<max_> can someone help me with installing a bootsplash screen?
<h3sp4wn> usplash or bootsplash ?
<max_> what is the difference?
<max_> but it is a bootsplash
<seishinbyou> The "Kubuntu" screen at bootup or the "splash" when booting up the KDE environment?
<h3sp4wn> max_: bootsplash uses kernel patches I think
<max_> well its a bootsplash screen
<max_> when i do <splash -s -f bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd> i get this error <-bash: splash: command not found>
<smacnay> I am trying to burn and boot an edgy cd with k3b.  Is there some trick?
<smacnay> Seems my first attempt wouldn't boot.
<max_> smacnay: any reason your burning it to a cd?
<smacnay> I wanted to ruun a live cd.  Does kubuntu run live?
<unix_lappy> smacnay: yes.
<unix_lappy> but you need to get the specific live cd.
<smacnay> hmm, then I have done something wrong in burning the iso.
<h3sp4wn> smacnay: Its not a particularly good live cd to use though
<smacnay> ahhh.
<smacnay> ok
<h3sp4wn> smacnay: If you actually want to use it for anything
<smacnay> Is there a good live lin distro out there?  I want to be able to access a forwarded X session.
<h3sp4wn> knoppix / kanotix (are debian based) and designed to be used as a live cd - damn small linux is very fast
<smacnay> thanks
<dennister> h3sp4wn: little problem...i need to run a command and konsole is saying i can't
<h3sp4wn> dennister: what command
<dennister> the command is: ./setup.sh /usr/local/webmin
<dennister> error message: ./setup.sh: No such file or directory
<h3sp4wn> don't use webmin it was removed from debian for a reason
<dennister> really? i never had any problems with it
<dennister> i had more problems with phpmyadmin and mysqladmin
<Hobbsee> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<h3sp4wn> the reason being its completely insecure and the one guy who was maintaining it stoped
<dennister> k...good reason
<dennister> do u have any other suggestions for a good front-end for my servers then?
<seishinbyou> vmware is great
* seishinbyou is currently running XP in the background
<h3sp4wn> dennister: Are you giving other people access to webmin ?
<dennister> nope
<h3sp4wn> I don't see the need then
<dennister> but i want to make sure the servers r configured properly b4 i go to next step of installing all the mythtv 2 stuff
<dennister> the edgy howto doesn't cover that before mythtv is installed
<h3sp4wn> You don't make sense why do you need mythtv on a server
<snoopjohn> hm
<dennister> the other way around: mythtv needs the lamp server
<dennister> all the howtos for myth stress the elements of a lamp server for the backend
<h3sp4wn> so just configure the lamp server manually using webmin to do it will cause all sorts of problems
<unix_lappy> anyone know of a plugin that lets you sync all your bookmarks from one computer to another
<unix_lappy> eg allowing you to store your xml file on a temporary pastebin and allowing you to download and import that file in firefox?
<h3sp4wn> unix_lappy: For firefox you just export bookmarks.html
<unix_lappy> h3sp4wn: right, but i mean automatic sync
<dennister> or i can just blindly keep following the howto at this point...
<dennister> thks
<unix_lappy> like, one button you point it to a URL and it automatically download and imports
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: There is a firefox plugin that does something, using a central internet server.
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: I don't like it, but it could be just what you want.
<unix_lappy> Arafangion: you have a name or a URL?
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: Just that it's a firefox plugin :(
<unix_lappy> Arafangion: :)
<h3sp4wn> dennister: Seriously you are more likely to cause more problems by using webmin than blindly following
<Arafangion> https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php?cat=22&app=firefox&appfilter=firefox&type=E
<Arafangion> GMarks looks promising.
<Arafangion> Also the one named del.icio.us Bookmarks (hit next a number of times to see it, result number 31, I think)
<dennister> h3sp4wn: it's ok...i took ur advice and gave up on the webmin
<dennister> the howto i'm meant that i'm following is the ubuntu edgy one for mythtv
<dennister> i can usually spot someone who knows more than I :)
<unix_lappy> Arafangion: you've used gmarks
<unix_lappy> ?
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: Nope, I don't even use firefox.
<unix_lappy> Arafangion: konq?
<Arafangion> Opera9
<unix_lappy> Arafangion: heh, i was looking for something more like a file to file import export sort of thing
<unix_lappy> gmarks is a lot like del.icio.us
<Arafangion> Opera!
<unix_lappy> :P
<unix_lappy> thanks anyway
<unix_lappy> is anyone here getting weird marks on their urxvt window when they man [command]  or use an ncurses program?
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: What TERM do you have?
<unix_lappy> rxvt-unicode
<unix_lappy> $ echo $TERM
<unix_lappy> rxvt-unicode
<unix_lappy> if that's what you mean
<Arafangion> What locale are you using?
<unix_lappy> Arafangion: for some reason en.CA
<unix_lappy> erm, en_CA, canadian english?
<Arafangion> That's why :)
<Arafangion> See if their's a unicode version you could use instea.d
<thenatos> Hi everyone, i'm new to linux, just thought i'd say hi in the chan... i really like this disro...
<unix_lap1y> sorry, temporary power outage.
<Arafangion> thenatos: You'll learn to hate it, but hopefully not to the extent of any other distro or operating system ;)
<seishinbyou> All OSs are flawed anyways; you just stick with the one that sucks the least
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: 16:59 < Arafangion> See if their's a unicode version you could use instea.d
<seishinbyou> for oyu
<seishinbyou> *you
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: you?
<seishinbyou> I'm currently using Kubuntu Edgy; I have a WinXP partition for Visual Studio development (work)
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: My guess is that the man pages are using some char that's in the EN_US or some other locale, but yours doesn't.
<Arafangion> unix_lappy: My locale is: en_AU.UTF-8
<unix_lap1y> Arafangion: thanks, i'll look into how i can change the locale
<unix_lap1y> brb.
<Arafangion> unix_lap1y: Be aware that the terminal has to load with those locales, so for testing, try changing the locales, then starting a new urxvt from inside that.
<thenatos> lol, yeh, i'm no longer a big windows fan :P
<thenatos> anyone know where i can find a good tetris game?
<msl> thenatos: sudo apt-get install ksirtet
<dennister> lol...been a little while...how do i get out of the mysql prompt again?
<Arafangion> msl: "ksirtet", of _course_ that's tetris :)
<Arafangion> thenatos: apt-cache search tetris
<thenatos> apt-cache?
<thenatos> sorry, i just installed kubuntu, that is all the linux experience i have.. other than some toying with gentoo on my xbox...
<msl> k + tetris backwords, for some reason.  trademark?
<Arafangion> msl: Point.
<dennister> never mind...quick find...i almost had it
<seishinbyou> thenatos: K/X/Ubuntu uses the apt system.
<Arafangion> thenatos: You can use gui frontends, such as Synaptic, and I'm sure KUbuntu has it's own frontend, but I'm an old timer.
<Arafangion> thenatos: I use aptitude, various apt programs, and dpkg :)
<thenatos> ah, ok, and how would i get aptitude?
<seishinbyou> I see Adept comes with Kubuntu
<thenatos> i suppose google helps :)
<seishinbyou> aptitude is already there, aren't you lucky :)
<seishinbyou> If you are on Kubuntu, if you open up "Adept Manager" under the "System" menu
<msl> Are there any good reasons to use edgy over dapper other than KDE-3.5.5
<seishinbyou> you can use the search box for "tetris" and click the app name and "Request install" to install
<seishinbyou> edgy made it possible for me to get aiglx working
<seishinbyou> finally
<msl> seishinbyou: did you get it working in KDE?
<thenatos> ah, ok
<thenatos> thanks for the help there :)
<seishinbyou> msi> yes
<thenatos> http://www.neave.com/games/nblox/ <--- i saw this earlier today, so i just had an urge to play
<lish> I use gnump3d to build a stream server . but the "custom playlist" would  generate a "playlist" file without a .m3u suffix which i want
<lish> Do anybody hack this ?
<Arafangion> lish: What's your native language?
<lish> Arafangion:  chinese.
<Arafangion> lish: Cool.  Does it ask you for the filename to save as?
<lish> Arafangion:  Yes .
<Arafangion> lish: Does it work if you manually specify .m3u?
<lish> Arafangion: I tested it  in IE and konqueror
<lish> Arafangion: yes.
<Arafangion> lish: File extensions are infact meaningless to linux, though some programs do use it.
<draik> What do I need to get OpenGL to work properly? My screensaver is lagging
<Arafangion> lish: It's more for the user to specify the extension that they want.
<lish> Arafangion: The windows client would need a .m3u suffix to play it.
<Arafangion> lish: Then just make sure it always has a .m3u suffix.
<Arafangion> lish: It's unfortunate that in windows, file extensions _do_ mean something. :(
<unix_infidel> Arafangion: i did dpkg-reconfigure localeconf and changed it to en_US [some iso number]  and i still am getting weird marks in my urxvt
<lish> Arafangion: It seems that the suffix is a little useful in Linux now. My amarok wont import the "playlist" file.
<Arafangion> unix_infidel: Did you choose the UTF8 version?
<unix_infidel> Arafangion: nope, something with an iso number after it.
<Arafangion> lish: As I said, some programs take it on themselves to only use some extensions.
<unix_infidel> Arafangion: do i have to log out and back in, in order for it to take effect?
<Arafangion> unix_infidel: Use the UTF8 version.
<Arafangion> unix_infidel: In practice, yes. :(
<msl> draik: do you have hardware accelerated drivers
<ishah> hello
<ishah> is any one alive hare?????????????????????????????
<Lam_> anyone else notice that when you "Create New..." say.. text document in kubuntu, it creates a new empty KOffice text document, despite the fact that KOffice isn't installed by default?
<lish> Arafangion: I want the server give a playlist with the suffix.  That depends on Playlist.pm mod, so i think we can hack the mod ?
<Arafangion> lish: You could, sure, if you know Perl.
<Arafangion> lish: If you're using apache, you might even be able to hack mod_rewrite
<Arafangion> lish: However, both of these are beyond the scope of #kubuntu :(
<lish> Arafangion: I come here for my os is kubuntu while no #gnump3d channel . sorry :)
<Arafangion> lish: You could also try finding their mailing list.
<Arafangion> lish: When the subject becomes highly specific, email tends to be better.
<lish> Arafangion:  I did that . NO proper reply ,but the similar Question
<Arafangion> lish: Unfortunate :(
<Arafangion> Lam_: It probably just copies a sample template.
<lish> Arafangion: PS ,Is it errors in my words that you ask my native language ?  Could you point those for me ?
<seishinbyou> "Do anybody hack this ?" was a giveaway for me
<Arafangion> lish: Just a subtle problem with your grammar, I can't quite work it out.
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: And that one was not quite so subtle ;)
<Arafangion> lish: Plus, your use of the term "hack" was too "correct"
<unix_infidel> Arafangion: still no go, changed it to en_US.UTF-8
<unix_infidel> also did a .bashrc export to LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<unix_infidel> hence why all the quit messages :P
<Arafangion> unix_infidel: I'm out of suggestions :(
<Arafangion> unix_infidel: Heh :)
<Arafangion> lish: I think you might be confusing the word forms.
<unix_infidel> Arafangion: thanks a lot for your help though.
<unix_infidel> midnight snack time :)
<lish> thanks you all
<Arafangion> lish: For example, "Is it errors in my words that you ask my native lnaguage?" should probably be better written as: "Are there errors in my words? Why did you ask my native language?"
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: moreso transitive vs. intransitive
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: Now, *that's* over my head!
<lish> Arafangion:  lol . you are cute
* seishinbyou has dealt with native Japanese every day for 8 years and heard the grammar mauled in great and interesting ways
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: After reading the dictionary definition, I _still_ don't know what transitive means!
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: Does it correspond to being "very concrete"?
<draik> msl: How do I check for hardware accelerators? I am on a fresh install of Edgy
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: Heh, the Japanese have a hard time with our language :)
<seishinbyou> Moreso direct vs indirect action
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: I've had two japanese people ask what does "stuff" mean?
<seishinbyou> What is you doing?  I have being smoking for 8 years.
<seishinbyou> It's all stuff forcefed by the education system and NOVA
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: They actually enforce the mauled version?
<msl> draik: Open a konsole and type     glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<seishinbyou> No, the problem is that they aren't taught English in a conversational sense; only to pass the University entrance exams
<seishinbyou> lots of remember, copy&paste
<seishinbyou> You get great mixups like "It's sunny o'clock"
<draik> msl: what am I looking for?
<seishinbyou> "Direct Rendering : Yes"
<msl> if it says yes you have hardware acceleration, otherwise you currently have none
<draik> I get errors
<draik> sorry...
<draik> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<draik> Xlib: No protocol specified
<draik> Error: unable to open display (null)
<draik> That's what I get
<seishinbyou> msi: I'm being optimistic
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: I have heard of native english speakers having to have their english "corrected" in the Japanese education system.
<draik> so how do I get hw acceleration?
<msl> draik: do it as your user instead of root
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: Yep, I have had it happen to me a few times.  "When did you start reading a novel?"
<seishinbyou> Instead of "When did you start reading novels?"
<msl> root does not have X11 running and thus cannot get the information
<draik> Ok, says this...
<draik> direct rendering: No
<draik> How do I get it?
<msl> you need to get vdeo card drivers
<msl> video*
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: What I find is most funny is when they correct the pronounciation.
<draik> so I change my nv driver for nvidia?
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: Come on! Native English Speaker here!
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: "Tomato", which actually has a number of different ways of saying it, is a common culprit.
<msl> draik: I think most have had good experiences with the binary drivers from nvidia
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: What's the rationale for putting the 'a' into that question?
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: "A Japanese likes fish" vs. "Japanese like fish" <- Both the same meaning  (is their logic)
<draik> msl: so leave it as nv?
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: But it doesn't.
<jarn> Edgy is no longer a beta, correct? It is now the "stable" version?
<draik> msl: or do I pick the generic nVidia GeForce FX?
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: "a" has specific meaning.
<msl> draik: I would follow the steps to get the binary drivers from nvidia at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<jarn> When I change my sources to edgy ones and do apt-get update, a few do not work. I got a 404 on one.
<jarn> 2, in fact.
<msl> I have never used nv myself
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: "a" (according to their texts) means "one of a sample".  One of a sample in my example is the equivalent of a generalization of something using a sample of it
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: So how would the japanese feel if I wrote: "A japanese hates fish"
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: They would think it correct
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: (Though, strictly, that should be "A japanese person hates fish")
<unix_infidel> what's the smallest size i could get away with for an ubuntu test server?
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: How can the japanese both love and hate fish?
<unix_infidel> vmware that is.
<unix_infidel> mercury and sushi goodness at the same time.
<unix_infidel> sounds like a love hate relationship
<seishinbyou> unix_infidel: A fresh install with everything can fit under 2 gigs
* seishinbyou is using VMware at work and home
<unix_infidel> seishinbyou: so 3 gigs is a fair estimate?
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: I was thinking exclusionary in terms of your example
<seishinbyou> unix_infidel: Yeah, that should be fine
<draik> How do I restart X?
<lish> seishinbyou means "a horse have four legs " equals " Horse has four legs "
<seishinbyou> list: not exactly
<Arafangion> lish: What about dogs?
<seishinbyou> In the case of a nationality, someone is "Japanese" "Canadian" "American", etc.
<lish> seishinbyou:  ... :)
<unix_infidel> seishinbyou: trying to decide b/w ubuntu and centos as a test setup
<dennister> has anyone here got ubuntu server, edgy i386?
<Arafangion> lish: "a dog has 3 legs".
<msl> draik: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Arafangion> lish: And that's correct :)
<lish> Arafangion: your dog is special
<seishinbyou> The problem with "a" is now that people here think "I am Japanese citizen" is correct
<Arafangion> lish: Perhaps.
<msl> or ctrl-alt-backspace
<Arafangion> lish: But if I say "dog have 3 legs", I'm NOT correct, because that's quite different. (Poor grammar too)
<Arafangion> lish: As "dog" and "horse" have a plural form - Japanese just happens to be able to be used in both singular and plural forms.
<lish> Arafangion: i get it
<Arafangion> lish: Anyway, if you see "a horse has 4 legs", think of it "There exists some horse that has 4 legs".
<Arafangion> lish: But if you say "hoses have 4 legs", you are instead saying "As a general rule, all horses have 4 legs".
<seishinbyou> All horses have 4 legs, but not all 4-legged creatures are horses
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: I would've thought that was completely irrelevant to this discussion! :)
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: Do they mix that up as well?
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: No, but I like to throw random logic in their faces once in a while
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: Why?
<seishinbyou> It helps keep me sane
<seishinbyou> Which is to say, I am pretty much insane right now
<Arafangion> lish: By the way, do you know what the word "stuff" means?
<Arafangion> lish: Because it seems that many Japanese don't.
<draik> msl: Ok, I restarted X, but don't see any of my OpenGL screensavers
<lish> Arafangion:  stuff ,means "things"
<lish> Arafangion:  :)
<msl> Does   glxinfo | grep -i rendering  now say that you have direct rendering?
<Arafangion> lish: Ok, you know more than the japanese I've met about English, in my book :)
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: Come to think of it, wouldn't saying things suck as "in my book" confuse them?
* Arafangion has actually tried to learn Japanese once, and failed - but his excuse is that he's deaf!
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: No, but if you asked them to make that sentence, there is a good chance they would have said "on my book"
<lish> Arafangion: "in my book"  means " in my opinion" ? ...
<Arafangion> lish: That's remarkably close. :)
<Arafangion> lish: To be honest, I was wondering how I would explain what it meant :)
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: I would imagine that they have less problems with the word "the"?
<seishinbyou> Arafangion: debatable...they are more likely to exclude it than misuse it
<Arafangion> seishinbyou: That'd make it worse.
<willy> sabra alguien que tengo que poner para actualizar mi jvm 1.4 a 1.5 de kubuntu
<draik> willy !sp
<draik> errr.
<draik> !sp | willy
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<draik> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<draik> !es | willy
<ubotu> willy: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<willy> pero eso que lo pongo en consola o como le hago
<willy> soy nuevo en kubuntu
<willy> necesito hacer un monton de cosas que hago en windows pero esa basura se me arruino
<willy> entonces mi solucion a todo kubuntu
<willy> ejeje
<willy> alguien sabe como hacer para compilar Jlex y Cup
<willy> alguien sabe algo de como actualizar mi jvm de kubuntu
<willy> ayuda porfa
<morphius> Using 6.06: I have a script that I am running using cron. When it runs as cron, it will not work properly. If run from command prompt, however, it works fine. The script: Checks to see if the computer can ping google. Next, it checks to see if the IP address has changed. If it has it updates my wireless router using a perl web scraping script and changes the dmz. Any ideas?
<msl> morphius: I'm not sure where to start, but I do remember that cron does not source your environment and can cause the condition you are describing
<dumbkiwi> morphius: cron runs as root, so if the command you are using in your script, or the script itself is not in root's path, then it won't run properly.  Try using the complete path to the script, and the commands in the script.
<morphius> they are all using the complete path.
<aldwin> #edubuntu
<dennister> i can't believe this mythtv is almost fiished :)
<dennister> anyone awake to hear my good news?
<nino> sup
<dennister> nino :)
<nino> hey
<dennister> one of my favourite names, after one of my fav authors
<nino> nino?
<dennister> yep...as in nino ricci
<nino> cool
<dennister> ever heard of him?
<dennister> u probably don't read modern literature...'tis ok
<nino> nope i have not
<dennister> I need someone to crow to!
<nino> go for it
<dennister> i have this mythtv almost setup! yahoo!!!
<dennister> i've only been struggling for about 3 months, too...lol
<nino> i've played around with it, do you need a decoder??
<nino> for it to work?
<dennister> not that i know of...although it needs so many packages there are decoders within them
<dennister> and i have a hardware decoder as part of my tuner
<nino> no i mean satilite decoder?
<dennister> no, u don't need satellite at all
<nino> online?
<dennister> i live in a basement apartment that i rent...cable setop box
<nino> so it should work on a normal tv card asswell?
<dennister> yes...most 'normal tv cards' have hardware decoders
<dennister> just do ur research on em for linux
<nino> cool, i should try it again, i gave up on it a month ago
<dennister> absolutely NOTHING worked for me except this ubuntu server (for the lamp) on edgy i386 arch
<thyko> does kubuntu have a text only runlevel?
<dennister> i was warned off the edgy cause it's still so new, but it installed the ivtv drivers i needed to get my tuner working from the repos
<nino> i had the 64 bit kubuntu installed at home, tried to run it on that
<nino> cool
<dennister> yes it does thyko
<dennister> don't bother with 64 bit
<dennister> it doesn't work...that's what i was struggling with for most of these 3 months
<dennister> and i have hardware capable of running vista
<thyko> dennister: which one?
<thyko> its not 2 for sure
<nino> yea i scrapped it to have a look at windows vista on that partition, and guess what? Windows still suck
<slothbag1> anyone know how to get setterm -powersave working in edgy?
<dennister> yes it does nino...i think it'll be worse than xp with all its paranoia about piracy
<dennister> thyko...i'm not sure
<dennister> slothbag1: no, sorry
<nino> its gonna be complicated for normal home users!!
<thyko> im using it on a server and dont need X mostly
<dennister> i actually have a small problem: i've got my backend all configured, as well as my frontend. but they can't hookup
<dennister> the error message is: Session management error: Could not open network socket
<nino> damn i havent a clue
<dennister> ok...i'll google it, since most of the really knowledgeable ops don't seem to be present at the moment
<nino> lol yea srry
<dennister> 'tis ok...myth is supposedly not for newbies, and lots of the most knowledgeable ops don't know myth either
<nino> just keep on grinding at it!!!!
<aftertaf> anyone having fun with compiz and nvidia? I get it working everytime, then when i reboot, back to console :)
<SuperLag> Any of you guys use Kile on your Kubuntu installs?
<aftertaf> kile?
<aftertaf> wazzat?
<thyko> its runlevel 3
<SuperLag> Front end for LaTeX
<momal> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<aftertaf> but that link doesnt work with the latest generic kernel
<aftertaf> i had to install nvidia installer....
<sudharsh> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<sudharsh> !amarok1.4.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amarok1.4.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sudharsh> !kde-latest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-latest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aftertaf> 1.4.4 ?   tries amarok-latest repos?
<sudharsh> aftertaf: yeah...strangely not getting them
<sudharsh> btw is it ok to add the dapper kde latest packages in edgy..
<aftertaf> sudharsh: i should think so, but that is not a techically fuelled answer ... ;)
<sudharsh> aftertaf: hmm...ok...its just strange that i am not getting updates even after countless apt-get update for the last two weeks
<aftertaf> http://www.kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144/
<aftertaf> atest has 1.4.3
<aftertaf> latest
<sudharsh> aftertaf: oh..
<visik7> anyone running vmware-workstation on edgy ?
<seishinbyou> visik7: I am
<mgamon> hello
<aftertaf> :)
<mgamon> tell me what day it is
<mgamon> please
<aftertaf> monday
<mgamon> what am i connected to
<aftertaf> 6 nov 2006
<aftertaf> kubuntu forum on irc freenode
<aftertaf> lol
<mgamon> ahh
<mgamon> are you an expierenced kubuntu user
<mgamon> im very new to it and maybe you can help me aftertaf
<aftertaf> sort of
<aftertaf> ask away :)
<mgamon> well this might be a toughy not sure
<mgamon> how do i change my keyboard style, i.e. french vs US english
<mgamon> it was chosen when i installed the program
<mgamon> err when i installed the whole OS
<aftertaf> you want it all in french, c'est ca?
<mgamon> hah not so much
<cpk1> mgamon: in system settings go to regional and accessability
<mgamon> i chose canadian and its sorta messed up some keys
<aftertaf> just the kb?
<mgamon> i didnt know there was canadian keyboards different than this us keyboard im using
<aftertaf> cpk1 has it right
<mgamon> whats that
<cpk1> accessibiility*
<mgamon> ahhhhh
<cpk1> mgamon: go to the kmenu, go to system settings, and then choose regional and accessibility
<mgamon> okay great ! its fixed
<aftertaf> great :)
<scheuri> but that is KDE only then...if you switch to CLI it stays UK Keyboard, rght?
<mgamon> one small step at a time
<aftertaf> mgamon: you want it in us english your keyboard?
<mgamon> okay so did Kubuntu come with a firefox browser?
<Zaire> is there an open bsd channel?
<mgamon> yea it has been switched to us english successfully thanks
<cpk1> no, use apt-get to install it (or adept if you want)
<aftertaf> mgamon: you can install it easily..... ^^
<momal> garrrr.... vmware under edgy anyone used it fine ?
<mgamon> okay so adept is a program i have?
<aftertaf> mgamon: open Adept and type 'firefox' in the textbox.
<aftertaf> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<mgamon> okay
<Zaire> I may be swapping my server to open bsd so I was wondering if anyone knew of a channel for it
<aftertaf> mgamon: here to install things we use packages.....
<mgamon> okay
<visik7> seishinbyou: do you have mouse slowliness on linux guests ?
<scheuri> Zaire: try #openbsd
<aftertaf> adept is a package manager.... Sort of like Add/remove programs but connected to a list of available programs for free (17000+)
<Zaire> ah thanks lol
<mgamon> cool install manager!
<scheuri> Zaire: welcome
<mgamon> is there a way i can use my msn messanger account from kubuntu
<aftertaf> mgamon: yes, kopete :)
<visik7> mgamon: with kopete
<aftertaf> open kopete and setup your msn.
<aftertaf> mgamon: welcome to linux....... if you haev any questions, you can ask here :)
<mgamon> thank you very much
<scheuri> there is kopete, amsn, gaim whatevery ou want
<mgamon> i just sort of stumbled upon this application and im glad
<aftertaf> kubuntu?
<scheuri> amsn even has cam support
<aftertaf> good stumble :)
<mgamon> uhhh no i mean konversation
<aftertaf> scheuri: really? great :)
<scheuri> aftertaf: afaik yes...but well, you need to have your webcam configured...;)
<aftertaf> mgamon: hehe!!! its pre installed and setup to help new users get help
<scheuri> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mgamon> kubuntu rocks!
<scheuri> uh?
<momal> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mgamon> im quite impressed so far
<scheuri> thanks...;)
<scheuri> its monday morning...;)
<momal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/241544 <-- garhhh can someone help me? trying to get vmware-player... im running edgy.
* FabioNET is away: Gone away for now.
<aftertaf> mgamon: :)
<mgamon> heeyyyaa aftertaf how do you change the resolution
<aftertaf> mgamon: and you can do everything you used to do in wiondows, with k/ubuntu
<mgamon> yea it seems so
<aftertaf> mgamon: what gfx card do you haev?
<mgamon> even games?
<mgamon> well this computer with kubuntu installed im only using the onboard
<aftertaf> mgamon: games, ahh thats the only tough area :)
<mgamon> my windows system i have a geforce 6800 xt
<mgamon> well im covered i guess i have 2 systems side by side
* FabioNET is away: off
<mgamon> im sort of trying to get a foot hold in linux and networking because im going to start networking courses soon
<aftertaf> mgamon: ok. you can install the nvidia driver for linux and reboot to kubuntu
<aftertaf> good choice
<mgamon> should i do that for onboard graphics?
<Zaire> hmmm anyone in here familiar with the security rating of Solaris 10?
<mgamon> ahhh and do i need any added security or is kubuntu completely secure as is
<aftertaf> secure as is.... opposite to win
<Zaire> I have to ask as Im looking to try out diff OS's for server usage to best determine the most secure and functional
<aftertaf> mgamon: in adept, can you see a package called linux-restricted-modules... ?
<mgamon> aftertaf: ill check
<Zaire> I couldn't believe my friends athlon64 3500 clawhammer couldn't handle compiling solaris lol
<lk11mn> can i ask someone a question, real quick RE installing ubuntu onto an existing raid array?
<aftertaf> lk11mn: alternate install cd i guess
<mgamon> yea there are several linux-restricted packages
<mgamon> i got some installed and some not
<aftertaf> mgamon: ok.... which one is installed?
<lk11mn> i've tried the alternate install cd :/
<aftertaf> 2.6.17-10-generic?
<aftertaf> lk11mn: argh no idea then. but aska way someone may know
<lk11mn> it seems to pick up the SATA raid controllers, but in individual disks, not the raid arrays
<aftertaf> delete and recreate?
<lk11mn> uhhh, i dont wanna do that!! it'd prob work i guess, but theres no way of showing ubuntu an existing array?
<mgamon> i should install that 2.6.17-10-generic then?
<mgamon> errr wait its already installed
<aftertaf> mgamon: if it isnt installed, yeah.... if the linux-image you have installed is the 17-10-generic....
<aftertaf> mgamon:  :) ok.
<aftertaf> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aftertaf> mgamon: follow that howto in that case :)
<lk11mn> hmm, well while im here i might as well ask the other questions on my mind... xgl can be installed on ubuntu, right?
<mgamon> okay
<aftertaf> mgamon: install nvidia-glx package
<momal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/241544 <-- garhhh can someone help me? trying to get vmware-player... im running edgy.
<aftertaf> the howto is for gnome ubuntu users ..... :) synaptic is equivalent to adept
<mgamon> i requested the install in adept for nvidia-glx
<mgamon> aftertaf i dont need any security?
<aftertaf> click Apply, to install the nvidia-glx package, then you need to open a teminal
<lk11mn> oh and can i rotate my screen 180o, i use an upside down tft :(
<aftertaf> mgamon: all ports are closed by default, only opened when your PC initiates a request via internet.... you are protected and there are no virus(es) on linux
<mgamon> can i make a network between my kubuntu computer and my windows computer?
<aftertaf> mgamon: yes... samba :) do that after :)
<mgamon> thats so wonderful, no viruses! its like heaven
<aftertaf> the pc you are using has the nvidia card, right ? ;)
<mgamon> would you rate the networking part as difficult or not so much
<mgamon> and this computer im using right now is only onboard graphics with no video card installed
<aftertaf> depends... but its doable for humans :)
<lk11mn> oh yeh, and can i control my windows computer with remote desktop protocol?
<aftertaf> mgamon: ok. your other PC has nvidia and kubuntu?
<aftertaf> lk11mn: yep :)
<mgamon> no my other pc has nvidia and windows xp home
<mgamon> and a ton of games and applications =)
<aftertaf> mgamon: ok. So are you sure you want to install nvidia on this computer?
<aftertaf> im confused :)
<lk11mn> lol yep to rdp?screen rotation?xgl? aftertaf
<aftertaf> lk11mn: rdp
<mgamon> maybe no nvidia then i dont think the onboard will like that
<aftertaf> lk11mn: rotation, think so but never tried..... xgl..... well i'm using compiz now with a sexy cube
<aftertaf> mgamon: yeah exact..... nvidia for the machine with windows, if you install linux on it too :)
<lk11mn> ok cool thx, does compiz have that cool wobbley window effect when you move stuff about :) ? ?
<aftertaf> lk11mn: but compiz etc is confusing still.......    yes is does :)
<aftertaf> it
<lk11mn> lol sweet, that's all i want!!
<aftertaf> i cant explain how i got it all working though
<mgamon> linux runs so fats compared to windows
<aftertaf> though this site and the packages helped: http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/
<mgamon> anything i wanted to do on this computer with windows would take forever
<lk11mn> right well that's cool, if it's doable i'll figure it out... i guess until the raid situation is solved i can just borrow an ide hard disk from work to get me out
<aftertaf> mgamon: lots less bloat :)
<mgamon> fast***
<thyko> i want to boot to the console. How do i turn off X all together?
<mgamon> less is more!
<thyko> no GUI atall
<thyko> how?
<aftertaf> lk11mn: meant to add your name  to that post http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-edgy/
<aftertaf> thyko: for good?
<thyko> yeah
<aftertaf> thyko: or to have the choice at boot?
<aftertaf> thyko: remove your kde packages and xserver too :)
<lk11mn> k its in my bookmark (on windows, but still) thx aftertaf
<thyko> err .. what if i wanna have the choice?
<aftertaf> thyko: remove kdm from startup in /etc/init.d
<thyko> chmod 000 /etc/init.d/kdm
<thyko> testing ...
<aftertaf> update-rc.d
<aftertaf> better
<dennister> how do u edit a file in a hidden directory again? it's in my home folder: /.mythtv
<aftertaf> vim .mythtv/filename
<dennister> i'm not familiar with vim
<dennister> i typically use kwrite or nano
<lish> s/vim/kwrite
<dennister> but there are some options rn't there? like nano -rtf dir/filename?
<thyko> aftertaf: :-D Thanks
<dennister> it keeps telling me the document can't be saved
<mgamon> hey aftertaf
<mgamon> thanks so much for all your help tonight, small steps but im already miles ahead
<lish> dennister:chmod +w file.name
<dennister> oh shoot...forgot about thaat
<aftertaf> mgamon:  a pleasure :)
<kamui> is there any way to get knetworkmanager to remember my default wifi settings?   I have a hidden  ssid with wep 128 encryption that I don't like retyping every time I restart my laptop
<kamui> Id like to have it attempt to connect to networks i've configured automatically in a specific order
<aftertaf> c u all :)
<h3sp4wn> kamui: I know how to do that with wpasupplicant directly (wep + hidden ssid would still be trivial for anyone attempting to crack)
<kamui> h3sp4wn: I understand that, my oldschool M$ router doesn't support wpa, so I can only do what will keep the p2p clowns in my apt complex off my network
<h3sp4wn> kamui: Which microsoft router ? (there is one which can run openwrt - with wpa etc)
<kamui> h3sp4wn: also ndiswrapper with my bcm43xx apparently doesn't support wpa supplicant
<h3sp4wn> kamui: Should do (I would be very suprised it it did not)
<h3sp4wn> kamui: ndiswrapper is a driver type for wpasupplicant
<kamui> h3sp4wn: Im just going by the ubuntu 43xx howto.  oddly enough, when I was half in edgy, the native driver + stripped firmware worked.  In dapper, i can't get a network connection using anything but ndiswrapper
<kamui> h3sp4wn: well my firmware is 3 years old, but leave it to microsoft to make teh update a windows executable
<dennister> i'm gonna try a reboot...maybe all the network changes i've made will also fix the network socket problem...bbs
<h3sp4wn> kamui: If its an MN-700 or NM-700 (or something similar) you can install linux onto it with full wpa functionality etc
<charlie5> should 'noauto' be set in fstab for the mian '/' partition ?
<kamui> im gonna go check right now
<h3sp4wn> kamui: (Its just a standard broadcom reference design that microsoft router)
<cpk1>  /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1 thats what my root looks like
<thyko> I just edited /etc/resolv.conf manually and the server will not pick up the DNS servers i put there
<kamui> h3sp4wn: its an mn-500
<thyko> why?
<cpk1> my cdrom is using noauto...
<h3sp4wn> kamui: No idea about that particular model (the only one I know is mn-700)
<kamui> h3sp4wn: well Illl look it up
<thyko> it works when i configure the network from the GUI, but not from the console :(
<kamui> well I may just buy a new linksys router, they're pretty cheap with good functionality these days
<charlie5> cpk1: thanks
<cpk1> blah linksys?
<h3sp4wn> kamui: Asus make pretty good routers for the money
<cpk1> my linksys has given me nothing but trouble
<charlie5> anyone know what these in fstab are for ...    UUID=a8f244
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: man fstab explains it (You can use LABEL= instead
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: thanks, i'll read through it
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: UUID= is easier for a machine LABEL= is easier for a human (if you insist on not using the old device names - they still work)
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: again thank you ... i seem to have 2 lines for my '/' entry ... and so i cannot boot
<kamui> h3sp4wn: Im trying the edgy upgrade again.  I figure if Ill use the console this time instead of the gui that didn't work properly.
<kamui> h3sp4wn: I changed all my dapper refs in sources.list to edgy (eg edgy-backports...) and did a successful apt-get update.  now dist-upgrading...
<kamui> hope this works
<kamui> if (edgy upgrade.works) {I will be happy} else {time to download edgy iso and install from scratch}
<h3sp4wn> kamui: after it finishes do (sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver~i) you will need that because of noone doing transitional packages right
<kamui> h3sp4wn: ok
<charlie5> does this look a reasonable fstab line for my root partition ...
<charlie5> "/dev/sda1 / auto nouser,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0"
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: why do you want noexec on / ?
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: i don't fully understand the options ... i was trying to mount some paritions with system settings and got myeself all messed up
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: thanks i will remove noexec
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: noexec means you cannot execute programs on that partition
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: nosuid would mean the only way to start x would be as root
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: that would explain the wierd permission probs i was getting
<marius_> #yade
* charlie5 wonders how he messed up so bad
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1 (that is what I use for /)
<h3sp4wn> charlie5: I only have proc and swap mounted 0      0
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: cheers ... will give it a shot
* charlie5 crosses all possible bodily parts
<charlie5> see ya soon, i hope
<charlie5> :)
<charlie5> h3sp4wn: cheers mate ... all is well :D
<solemnwarning-lt> Hi all
<solemnwarning-lt> Are there any guides to setting up an encrypted filesystem with a big key stored on a flash drive?
<Kiongku> df
<solemnwarning-lt> I want to encrypt my /home and possibly my / filesystem
<dennister> g'day again ppls
<dennister> anyone here know mysqlserver?\
<dennister> i can't get into it for some reason
<Kiongku> did u set it up first?
<dennister> lol...yes
<dennister> then mythtv locked me out of it all
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> no idea.. mythtv?
<dennister> i've been trying the command: mysql -u <username> but the error message is saying:Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<dennister> yes, it uses mysqlserver as the part of the backend
<Kiongku> l --help
<Kiongku> darn... i cant get used that the window follow mouse XD
<dennister> i almost(!!!) have mythtv right
<nino> lol
<solemnwarning-lt> Anyone?
<nino> u can do it dennister!!
<dennister> lol=lord, oh, lord
<scheuri> dennister: according to your error message I (wildly) guess mysql is NOT online
<scheuri> read: not started
<Ash-Fox> Hey, everyone, according to a Dell advert: "I reccommend a dual core proccessor. So you can download music while working"
<nino> stupid!!
<vge> dennister: try run mysql with option  -S /tmp/mysql5.sock
<scheuri> not, not stupid...absolutely not stupid!
<nino> what the dell advert?
<marius_> that's true??
<scheuri> nino: yes...
<scheuri> well...there is NO flaw in that advert
<marius_> that advert is true?
<scheuri> well, okay..
<scheuri> it is partly true
<marius_> god
<marius_> 
<nino> you telling me you cant download misic and work on a single cpu?
<scheuri> arrr...wait
<marius_> is stupid
<marius_> 
<scheuri> let me explain, yes?
<nino> listning!!
<scheuri> the advert is NOT stupid....how the hell do you think dell is selling CPU...by making stupid people buying DELL because they BELIEVE this advert
<marius_> dual core processors are only for developers or designers
<marius_> an user not needs that
<Kiongku> make
<vge> and downloading music while working!!!! o.0
<msl> yet, they will eventually
<scheuri> well...does the advert imply that you can not do this on a single cpu system?
<nino> sort of
<scheuri> hmm..okay...then its not true...but surely no stupid advert
<h3sp4wn> They give you 512mb of ram which is stupid (when for most usage more ram is much more useful than a faster cpu)
<scheuri> how many people will fall for that? enough to make it profitable
<nino> ok my bad then depends how u read it i guess
<scheuri> nino: do not worry...I do not believe it...I just wanted to point out that it is not stupid per se...:)
<TUKADAFOONDAY> hey people, anyone here able to give me a heads up on getting my nvidia 7300GT running on kubuntu?
<nino> so what about 64 bit!! lol
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: isn't it running per se?
<TUKADAFOONDAY> ummm, no i dont think it is, its just running on a generic video driver?
<apokryphos> TUKADAFOONDAY: please read the FAQ
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: well, I hope it is running with the opensource nvidia-driver...:)....but I guess you want 3d and stuff..
<scheuri> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TUKADAFOONDAY> thanks.
<scheuri> you are welcome
<scheuri> apokryphos: dont be so elitistic...;)...
<TUKADAFOONDAY> I don't care for all the flash stuff, i just want some decent resolution,  is killing me heh
<apokryphos> scheuri: I think you mean elitist, but no -- asking someone to read the FAQ is very far from being elitist, and in fact in most cases it's no way near as good just giving them the information
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: that does not actually necessarily mean you need the binary driver...
<TUKADAFOONDAY> I don't care for all the flash stuff, i just want some decent resolution,  1024 X 768is killing me heh
<apokryphos> scheuri: since users come back with more questions, while if they know the location of the FAQ, presumably many of their questions will be answered there
<scheuri> apokryphos: aye, I meant elitist...;)....and I was just jokling though
<solemnwarning-lt> I want to encrypt my /home and maybe my /, are there any guides to setting up fs encryption with a key on a flash drive?
<scheuri> *joking
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: you may "only" need to adjust your configuration of your xserver
<B-Minus> hello
<scheuri> hi B-Minus
<B-Minus> k3B is using ALL my memory when i burn a cd, but when i close k3b my memory is still at 100% in use
<B-Minus> it even goes to my swap
<scheuri> solemnwarning-lt: I do not know how easy it is to encrypt your /...but....
<TUKADAFOONDAY> I have looked in there, but it will not let me change my resoltuion any higher, it may also have to do that the monitor is running on standard plug and play settings also, however i dont know the specs of this monitor
<B-Minus> i have 1 GB ram, when i reboot i use 300 MB if i dont use k3b
<scheuri> B-Minus: check your harddisk space with "df -h" on the CLI
<apokryphos> TUKADAFOONDAY: install the Nvidia drivers, then go through the article on resolution change (if it's still neeeded)
<TUKADAFOONDAY> thanks apokryphos
<solemnwarning-lt> scheuri: It should be possible, I have a seperate /boot
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: well, the plug should not be the problem...but maybe the missing specs
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: are you a bit familiar with the CLI?
<scheuri> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kjetilk> I just upgraded to Edgy
<TUKADAFOONDAY> scheuri: not familiar with that, what is it?
<B-Minus> scheuri: it seems all ok
<apokryphos> B-Minus: it's not productive, on Linux, to say that using this X apps takes this much memory, simply. The environment doesn't function like that
<cox377> Hello all, just wondering if someone can answer me this, just put a PCI wireless card in my computer, it reconizes it but doesnt allow me to enable it, it is also showing as eth2 rather than wlan0
<B-Minus> hmm
<apokryphos> B-Minus: Linux will try to use all the available memory, either for caching etc.
<Kiongku> !lexmark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lexmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjetilk> main problem is that when I have more than one window in a desktop, the focus jumps back and forth between the windows
<B-Minus> apokryphos: but why doesnt it release the used memory after its done ?
<scheuri> B-Minus: apokryphos is right...and I assume there is something wrong with your temp filling up or you using to burn "on the fly"
<kjetilk> several times every second
<B-Minus> i am using burn on the fly
<apokryphos> B-Minus: it does, but it goes straight to doing other things
<cox377> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<apokryphos> B-Minus: does your system lag?
<B-Minus> nope
<apokryphos> there you go then
<B-Minus> my system is a ok
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: the CLI is the command line (looks like MSDOS, but much much better)
<apokryphos> Linux is effective with memory usage like that :)
<B-Minus> but i cant live with the fact its using all my memory, and only k3b is doing that
<scheuri> B-Minus: try to uncheck "on the fly"...and try again
<apokryphos> B-Minus: that's incorrect, it's not *all* going to k3b. Only the amount it needs, the rest is going to other jobs
<B-Minus> ok i will next time, tnx for the tip
<TUKADAFOONDAY> ahhhh, right, yeh i use that a little bit, but not all that often, i rather pretty stuff. :p
<scheuri> B-Minus: but keep listening to apokryphos...he is right, too...helps to understand the system
<B-Minus> apokryphos: if im using linux for some hours it keeps between 300 and 400 Mb, but once i start burning a CD if fills up to > 1GB, then when the cd is finished it still keeps there
<B-Minus> and i cant see with ps -ef where the resources go to
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: the reason I asked was...you either find out how to alter your xorg.conf and add new resolutions or try to use the CLI with a little wizard to try to add new resolutions
<B-Minus> right now im only using 350 MB
<B-Minus> and im using a lot of K programs
<TUKADAFOONDAY> ahhhh now my server wont let me open synaptic? gives me some funky xlib error
<B-Minus> i think there is a mem leak in k3b or something
<apokryphos> B-Minus: if it doesn't cause your system to lag, what exactly is the problem?
<TUKADAFOONDAY> i think i broke it heh. damn it
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: that is why I suggested the CLI
<B-Minus> apokryphos: cause its only using a little swap, i think when i will leave my laptop on for some days it will use a lot of swap and that will cause lag
<apokryphos> well try, and see how it goes
<B-Minus> ye im gonna
* TUKADAFOONDAY puts on his coke bottle glasses and loads up the console
<B-Minus> still, im in linux for 2 months now and there is no way im going back to xp :p
<B-Minus> i miss the games thou
<scheuri> B-Minus: there are some...and not only few...but depends on what you need/want
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: are you there yet? ;)
<TUKADAFOONDAY> whats that? i cant see :p
<B-Minus> scheuri: ye i know, but still .. the real good games are on windows
<B-Minus> scheuri: like wow, and a lot of FPS
<scheuri> B-Minus: this statement I just cant agree on!
<B-Minus> and im not a great fan of WINE
<scheuri> B-Minus: just because YOU think the games you like are not on linux does not make them "the real good ones"...
<scheuri> :)
<scheuri> I can name you some games I think are real good and they work on ubuntu, too
<B-Minus> nah but to think of some
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: you fired up the CLI...right?
<B-Minus> battlefield 2 etc ...
<TUKADAFOONDAY> oh - yeh i done that
<B-Minus> once linux has full support for those games windows has a big prob
<B-Minus> or
<cox377> Does anyone here know much about wireless?
<B-Minus> photoshop etc ..
<B-Minus> i miss those in linux
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: well, then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" without the ""
<B-Minus> and to be honost, openoffice isnt that good as office xp
<scheuri> B-Minus: may you join me at #kubuntu-offtopic
<B-Minus> great
<scheuri> just to make this channel free for support
<thyko> is there a commandline network configuration tool like slackware's netconfig?
<scheuri> thyko: ummh...good question...what do you want to do? changing network conf? you can do that manually (quite easy) with nano or vi
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: still here?
<TUKADAFOONDAY> yeh
<TUKADAFOONDAY> sorry, just changed all that stuff, so now i guess i restart X and see how bad i went?
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: yes...you know how to restart?
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: and I mean NOT REBOOTINg the whole machine
<TUKADAFOONDAY> ummm, i used to but its been a while :p
<TUKADAFOONDAY> so no i dont know how to restart
<TUKADAFOONDAY> X
<scheuri> TUKADAFOONDAY: its ctrl-alt-backspace
<dennister> i need help with this mysql.sock :(
<scheuri> dennister: are you on CLI?
<dennister> i'm tearing my hair out with it...yes i am on cli
<scheuri> dennister: already tried to start/restart mysql?
<dennister> it's stopped, purged, reinstalled...still can't get to setting a new user
<scheuri> dennister: already tried to log in with an existing user?
<dennister> yes...b4 i purged and reinstalled
<scheuri> dennister: and that worked?
<dennister> nope
<dennister> nothing worked
<scheuri> dennister: what user did you use to log in?
<dennister> i can't log in, that's the problem
<dennister> it's locked up good and tight
<scheuri> well...what command did you use and what kind of user did you use to log in with?
<wildchild> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<thyko> is there a commandline network configuration tool like slackware's netconfig?
<dennister> ok...let me start from the beginning...i was almost done setting up mythtv...i'd created users and rights, then mythtv creates another user, and nobody can get back into myswl
<scheuri> dennister: and that user of mythtv is able to log in?
<dennister> nope, mythtv (the user mythv created, can't get in either
<dennister> although i'm not sure i've done the cli correctly; mysql -u mythtv
<dennister> i've tried other high-ranking users too
<tukadafoonday> hah - damn hat didn't go quite right.
<dennister> should the password follow the username?
<thyko> !dhcp client
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<scheuri> dennister: well, there is another option...to test...install apache and phpmyadmin...and try to use it locally
<thyko> !dhcp
<thyko> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dennister> apche2 and phpmyadmin are installed, but not configured yet...hadn't gotten to that stage...what about entering the password at the end of the cli?
<jaaroo> can I somehow make root filesystem (edgy) while system is running? I would expect something like debootstrap should do this.
<scheuri> dennister: well, I rarely us CLI for that...mostly use phpmyadmin (I am lazy, I know)
<dennister> heheh...ok..will try configuring those 2 apps...
<tukadafoonday> wooo, finally some decent resolution.
<tukadafoonday> thanks scheuri
<scheuri> tukadafoonday: very welcome...still...the driver which is used by default is the opensource-driver....no 3d, no dualhead and stuff...
<thyko> for petes sake! ... how do i entirely switch off dhcpclient?
<tukadafoonday> yeh i guessed that, though i wouldn't mind getting the nvidia driver woring, as the mouse is kinda chunky when it moves.
<thyko> i edit the /etc/resolv.cof
<tukadafoonday> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scheuri> thyko: by telling your /etc/network/interfaces not to give dynamic IP to ethX
<thyko> but on reboot its changed >:-(
<scheuri> thyko: resolv.conf is NOT the place you want to look
<scheuri> thyko: AFAIK the first lines of resolv.conf read "do not alter"...right?
<scheuri> thyko: if you are okay in the CLI and altering files...you want to alter /etc/network/interfaces
<cox377> I've just managed to get my wireless card enabled under network settings, but it's showing as a Eth2 rather than wlan0, and when i load the wireless assistant manager it says it cant find any device.. does anyone have any ideas?
<scheuri> thyko: there you can add static IPs and stuff...
<scheuri> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tukadafoonday> how come i cant run "synaptic" under superuser?
<tukadafoonday> gives me a gtk warning
<scheuri> tukadafoonday: you are logged in KDE with root? or your normal user?
<scheuri> with=as
<tukadafoonday> kde as a normal user. then console to su
<thyko> scheuri: :( https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html im following that but nothing!
<scheuri> thyko: after altering that file you need to "ifdown ethX && ifup ethX"...have you done that?
<thyko> there's no way in interfaces to specify DNS servers?
<scheuri> thyko: ah...well...there should be...
<rahmetli> can i save my current KDE settings like panel settings and clock etc.?
<scheuri> rahmetli: it is saved in files in your home-directory (/home/yourname/.kde)
<scheuri> rahmetli: if you want to back it up, just back up that folder
<rahmetli> i want to back it up
<rahmetli> ok,thanks.
<wilman> how do i get my 5.1 sound working. only front speakers and sub work
<rahmetli> if i install a new theme am i going to be able to restore to the previous settings with that back up copy?
<wilman> yes
<wilman> you can just install the old theme again
<dennister> scheuri: even more serious probs
<scheuri> dennister: how is that?
<scheuri> dennister: you just installed apache and phpadmin...:)
<dennister> well i figured i hadn't completely purged things first...so i tried again through synaptic, and deleted some stuff another howto directed me to
<dennister> now i can't reinstall mysql-server cause of unmet dependenceies
<dennister> apt-get install -f isn't even working
<scheuri> dennister: may you pastebin the output of "sudo aptitude install mysql-server" (or "mysql5-server")
<dennister> k...!pastebin
<JorixB> arts keeps crashing, if I start artsd manualy it comes with a segfault, but downgrading arts didn't solve anything
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dennister> it's at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30416/
<tukadafoonday> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tukadafoonday> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<tukadafoonday> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<tukadafoonday> arghhhhh, whyyyyyyyy
<tukadafoonday> heh
<tukadafoonday> maybe i got the qrong nvidia drivers
* tukadafoonday bashes his head agaisnt the table
<scheuri> dennister: you have mysql still installed? haven't you purged it?
<scheuri> tukadafoonday: I doubt it...if you installed it like it was told by the docs...
<scheuri> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scheuri> tukadafoonday: are you on dapper (6.06) or edgy (6.10)?
<dennister> well parts of it have been re-installed, i believe
<tukadafoonday> ummmm.
<dennister> yes, parts of it have been
<scheuri> dennister: hmmm...try to purge it again "sudp aptituce remove --purge mysql5-server" (assuming you have no data there)
<dennister> that's ok...the data would have had to be re-done anyway
<tukadafoonday> how do i check? heh sorry for being so out of touch with linux :p
<dennister> still very similar errors with the purge as with the install
<tukadafoonday> i think im edgy
<thyko> BY JOVE!!!!!
<scheuri> tukadafoonday: hmm...I am still on dapper
<thyko> i got it B-)
<scheuri> thyko: heh
<JorixB> arts keeps crashing, if I start artsd manualy it comes with a segfault, but downgrading arts didn't solve anything
<h3sp4wn> JorixB: Any particular reason you need arts ?
<JorixB> no
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: you can get rid of it?
<h3sp4wn> scheuri: Just stop the sound server
<JorixB> but I don't want it to bother me and I would like to have some warning sounds to allert me
<JorixB> I stopped it already
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: yes sure...but...then...there is not sound?
<dennister> those warning sounds r a pain
<JorixB> only non kde programs
<dennister> i shut them off
<h3sp4wn> Individual apps can still give you sound
<h3sp4wn> (i.e amarok)
<scheuri> ah, right...okay
<thyko> scheuri: its well hidden, but i found it ... was always good @ hide n seek
<scheuri> thyko: where was it hidden??
<h3sp4wn> and kaffeine or xine
<dennister> scheuri: any ideas?
<JorixB> amarok and such use xine which uses alsa directly
<JorixB> so it works
<scheuri> dennister: I am running out of ideas
<dennister> is ready to cry
<JorixB> I never had problems with it, but suddenly after an update it started
<wildchild> does anyone here use samab?
<wildchild> samba*
<JorixB> but I have no idea what package is guilty
<scheuri> wildchild: No one here will help you just because you are too lazy to read TFM
<wilman> i can change the volume of my 5.1 rear speakers but i dont hear anything from the rear speakers
<scheuri> :)
<wildchild> oh cmon'
<wildchild> I read it
<wildchild> not all of it
<scheuri> wildchild: aahh...not all of it? ;)
<wildchild> I just don't know a few things
<nino>  dennister: mysqlcheck --all-databases --auto-repair
<wildchild> I would like to share to XP user
<wildchild> so..
<nino> just taking a shot
<thyko> scheuri: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<wildchild> [name_of_oflder] 
<thyko> base >:)
<wildchild> guest = ok
<scheuri> thyko: thanks...
<wildchild> path = /...
<wildchild> anything else
<JorixB> It's anoying though when I try to press ksayit it gives an arts error
<h3sp4wn> wildchild: Please do not ask if anyone uses <someprogram>. Instead, ask your real question.
<dennister> nino: still my old friend: Error 2002can't connect...sqld.sock
<linuxmichi> hi all
<nino> damn
<JorixB> what packages could I try to downgrade?
<JorixB> to get arts working
<wildchild> h3sp4wn: I have prob setting my samba; I wanna share files with XP user
<h3sp4wn> wildchild: that means nothing - what specific problem do you have
<h3sp4wn> wildchild: which howto are you following
<h3sp4wn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wildchild> h3sp4wn: I added like it says in instructions: [name_of_file_to_share]  path = /home/usr/sdb2/movies/
<wildchild> guest = ok
<wildchild> and I restart samba
<wildchild> and user on XP still doesn't see my share folders :S
<tukadafoonday> how do i know what kubuntu i'm running?
<h3sp4wn> cat /etc/lsb_release
<h3sp4wn> wildchild: debug is with smbclient
<rahmetli> tukadafoonday:  lsb_release -a
<h3sp4wn> wildchild: debug it with smbclient
<wildchild> don't know how
<tukadafoonday> hanks
<h3sp4wn> wildchild: use the [cdrom]  example in the default smb.conf and change to suit (remember for normal users you need to manually set the password with smbpassword if you add a new account
<dennister> h3sp4wn: scheuri has run out of ideas, and i can't seem to fix dependency problems with a package
<delight> I got two edgy installations ... only differenz is that the one is using AIGLX and the other unfortunatly XGL ... but it's both not used anyways ...  now on kde I can't choose the keyboard layouts in kcontrol on the "XGL machine" ... all fields are empty ... i can activate keyboard layouts checkbutton, but no keyboard type or layout is present or chooseable ...
<nino> dennister: have a look here http://tech-recipes.com/mysql_tips762.html
<h3sp4wn> delight: uninstall xgl - come back when edgy is standard (I am pretty sure that is an xgl specific issue)
<h3sp4wn> delight: or ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<h3sp4wn> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<delight> ok ... ican try unistalling xgl / beryl
<dennister> nino...unfortunately that won't help me, as I;m the server and some of those key files it references don't exist on my system
<dennister> quiet all of a sudden
<dennister> h3sp4wn: ? u still here?
<thyko> is there a way to make a program run in a specific tty?
<dennister> thyko: i have no idea, sorry
<dennister> <---would really love some help herself...but some have gamely tried
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<dennister> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dennister, how are you making out with your vidcard setup ?
<dennister> i almost(!!!) had all of mythtv successfully set up
<rahmetli> i generally see some system information related to cpu,LAN... on the left of linux screenshots,what are they?how can i have one on my kubuntu?
<dennister> but now i have some serious probs with mysqlserver...can't reinstall it after purging
<BluesKaj> really...wow mythtv is really a complicated thing to compile and install
<fabian_> rahmetli you could use superkaramba to add those features to your desktop
<dennister> edgy makes it a LOT simpler...cause u can download the ivtv drivers from repos with edgy
<BluesKaj> i haven't even attempted it yet , dennister :)
<rahmetli> fabian_:  thnx,but is it easy to configure?
<dennister> yes, ur still pretty new, right?
<dennister> i've now been up for 24 hours
<BluesKaj> yeah dennister, still somewhat of a newbie ;)
<dennister> i suppose i could start from scratch again :(
<dennister> i've only had this edgy installation since yesterday afternoon
<fabian_> yes very easy...just go to the adept manager and type superkaramba...download it and an Icon will appear on your Utilities menu
<dennister> and I'm supposed to be at the office in an hour or so.......but the bloody volunteer i need to meet didn't call, didn't email...don't even know if he'll show
<BluesKaj> I'm using TVTime and it works ok , but Edgy doesn't even list my ATI TVwonder card in sys/settings/hardware :)
<dennister> but then again, he wants something, so he probably will
<dennister> well, i couldn't even get tvtime working, but mythtv was seeming like it was going to
<BluesKaj> dennister, they usually show up when thy have an adgenda :)
<dennister> it at least found a channel...unlike all the other apps that couldn't even find any channels or a signal
<BluesKaj> mythtv has a dedicated website for setup instructions i beleive
<[GuS] > Guys... qt4 linguist does not exist in Edgy?
<dennister> yes, they do...lots of howtos...and one of them is the exact one that screwed me :(
<[GuS] > or is inside qt4-dev-tools?
<BluesKaj> I'm an old retired guy so I have some time on my hands ...maybe mythtv could be interesting
<dennister> not sure [GuS] ...i've only had edgy < 24 hrs
<[GuS] > ok
<[GuS] > i wil check
<BluesKaj> [GuS] , I think it uses q4 tools
<dennister> BluesKaj: don't bother trying myth without edgy
<[GuS] > yes... checked now... is inside qt4-dev-tools package
<BluesKaj> dennister, I'm on Edgy
<fabian_> Does anyone in here have a laptop HP DV1000 with kubuntu installed in it????
<dennister> then ur almost all set :)
<BluesKaj> i updated from dapper
<fabian_> Does anyone in here have a laptop HP DV1000 with kubuntu installed in it????
<dennister> [GuS] : would u have an idea how to fix uninstallable packages like mysqlserver?
<[GuS] > uninstalable? what do you mean?
<dennister> i couldn't get back into it, so a mythtv told me to purge it and delete a couple other files...and then reinstall, but i can't reinstall
<BluesKaj> lots od ppl have kubuntu on their laptops ...the model number has very little to do with it unless the computer is more than 5 yrs old
<dennister> unmet dependencies...it's looking for certain files and directories that the howto told me to delete :(
<[GuS] > dennister, but why? breaks packages? libs? which is the the error/problem?
<dennister> apt-get install -f didn't help
<dennister> i have a pastebin somehwere...
<dennister> scheuri: was trying to help me but gave up
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30416/
<BluesKaj> unmet dependencies is a prob ...wish the programs would list what is required  when the files aren't inclused in OS upgrades
<[GuS] > BluesKaj, if you downloaded or installed an app from the oficial distro, be sure that dependencies are there... if not, then maybe is a bug
<dennister> yes BluesKaj; they usually do...it's because i deleted stuff too...that's the problem's cause
<[GuS] > dennister, you have installed  mysql-server-5.0 ?
<BluesKaj> that's what i mean [GuS] , how does one know what the dependencies are if they aren't listed
<[GuS] > BluesKaj, when you install an app... will tel you
<dennister> but as soon as u mark them in synaptic or adept, u do get a list of the dependencies
<[GuS] > dennister, you have installed  mysql-server-5.0 ?
<dennister> [GuS] : i did install it, then purged, deleted other stuff, now can't reinstall
<xsacha> what can i use to view ppt (powerpoints) ? openoffice wont open it
<BluesKaj> then mythtv is n't ready primetime Edgy
<[GuS] > do sudo apt-get install  mysql-server-5.0 --reinstall or dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<mindspin> does anyone know how to solve the problem with no sound in flash/firefox ?
<[GuS] > xsacha, which version of Ms Office did you use to create  that file'
<[GuS] > ?
<xsacha> 2003
<SuperLag> Any of you guys use Kile on your Kubuntu installs?
<[GuS] > mindspin, there a lot of info if you look into google about that...
<BluesKaj> mindspin, install Flash 9 beta
<xsacha> nevermind, KOffice opens it
<mindspin> I tried some of ge given hints but with no success
<mindspin> there is info in launchpad, but I was hoping for an easy solution ;-)
<dennister> [GuS] : i tried both commands, still errors
<[GuS] > other than that dennister , is a very mistake to use root users acount :P
<[GuS] > and second.. you should aware of which HOWTO do you follow.
<[GuS] > the same errors as you showed me appears?
<dennister> i am aware of which howto's i follow, ty...yes, the same errors appear
<dennister> if a howto tells u to delete them, and the only way you can is as root, it's going to be deleted
<dennister> hi LeeJunFan
<[GuS] > dennister,
<[GuS] > sudo is why existe my friend
<[GuS] > to not use root user.........
<[GuS] > exist*
<BluesKaj> mindspin, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<dennister> LeeJunFan: u've been my hero before...
<dennister> is ready to beg...or clean reinstall
<BluesKaj> mindspin, make sure you uninstall the vers 7 first otherwise it vers9  won't work in FF
<LeeJunFan> dennister: what's up?
<dennister> i can't reinstall some packages
<mindspin> I'll have a try, thanks
<rahmetli> Having troble " could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'  "
<dennister> i had em installed, purged, deleted some other things following a howto, and now can't reinstall due to the deleted 'other things'
<dennister> a coupla ppl have already given up trying to help me :(
<LeeJunFan> dennister: what deleted other things? dpkg and apt-get don't work?
<dennister> no, they don't work, neither does apt-get...-f  the 'deleted other  things' refers to mysqld.sock and my.cnf
<LeeJunFan> dennister: well, what exactly are you trying to re-install? And what errors do you get when you try?
<wilman> how to clone stereo sound to 5.1?
<dennister> i was trying to reinstall mysqlserver-5.0 and myswl-server...paste is at...
<dennister>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30416/
<h3sp4wn> dennister: apt-get install --reinstall -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confmiss -o DPkg::Options::=--force-confnew <package>
<BluesKaj> wilman , does yer soundcard have DPL ?
<h3sp4wn> dennister: (to get a default config back for a package)
<h3sp4wn> dennister: dpkg assumes if you delete something its on purpose
<dennister> ok...i'm trying to follow direction
<LeeJunFan> dennister: you need to install mysql-common, that provides my.cnf file.
<h3sp4wn> but if my.cnf is deleted it shouldn't be put back without confmiss
<rahmetli> Having troble " could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file'  "
<BluesKaj> why would a cnf be deleted in the first place ?
* BluesKaj shakes his head in wonder about linux intricacies and the jumbled mass it appears from this perspective .
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: because he deleted it.
<BluesKaj> the Dr is in da house !
<BluesKaj> but,why would a cnf be deleted ?
<h3sp4wn> if you delete something instead of just renaming it or moving it somewhere else
<scheuri> BluesKaj: it would not unless you want eg. aptitude to do so
<scheuri> BluesKaj: there are options that will tell apt-get or aptitde to "purge" everything...which may be helpful sometimes...so you can start a clean install
<BluesKaj> my question is..why would one want or have to delete a cnf file ?
<scheuri> BluesKaj: for a complete remove of an app? to start clean again?
<BluesKaj> ok, thx scheuri
<scheuri> BluesKaj: "removing" with apt-get or aptitude does NOT delete config-files
<scheuri> BluesKaj: purging does
<h3sp4wn> confmiss puts them back
<BluesKaj> I thought a cnf file was one file that has global use
<dennister> h3...still the same errors
* BluesKaj is wrong again :)
<scheuri> BluesKaj: well, configfiles may have global use for a certain application,
<dennister> sorry...h3sp4wm
<BluesKaj> right scheuri ..gotcha :)
<scheuri> BluesKaj: but there is no config-file which has a global use for ALL application (well, granted...the kernel-config if you recompile your kernel...if you bork that nothing is running anymore)
<scheuri> k...:)
<scheuri> however (sorry, need to add that) there are some major config files of some major applications you surely not want to bork...:)
<delight> every so often when i log out ... my system freezes .. got an ati with fglxr ... using ubuntu but gdm as a Desktop-manager
<delight> this was happening with dapper too ... now on edgy seems to be more often
<scheuri> gdm is fine as desktopmanager in Ubuntu (as Ubuntu is using Gnome)
<scheuri> you mean, you are using gdm in Kubuntu?
<delight> yes
<Dr_Willis> you are loseing out on some features of KDE doing that. :)
<delight> :-) i thought its kind of nicer looking .. i prefer kde for working thou .. i got the ubuntu-desktop installed addional on the same machine
<scheuri> delight, Dr_Willis: true...but none that makes your system freeze actually
<Dr_Willis> could try diabling kdm/gdm and just booting to the console ans using 'startx' and see if the lockups still happen when you logoug
<h3sp4wn> I don't think it makes much difference (gdm is pretty lean - because of its use for xubuntu)
<Dr_Willis> some love the login as other user, and such features. :) i guess
<mzi> hello
<Dr_Willis> actually i thought the logout options differ also.
<scheuri> delight: I had such freezes with Kubuntu at shutdown, too...Kmail was running in background (as usual) but somehow a upgrade to KDE 3.5.5 fixed it
<h3sp4wn> I dennister You mean at the same time ?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: you mean at the same time ?
<scheuri> delight: what I meant to say was...KMail made those lockups to me...it didnt terminate properly
<delight> no its not kmail on me
<dennister> h3...i tried the 3 files indidivudally...always got the combined error messages for both mysql-server and myseql-server-5.0
<delight> i might ask the same question on #ubuntu .. i think it might have to do with ati card
<h3sp4wn> dennister: pastebin the full error message
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_Willis> h3sp4wn:  yes. theres some kdm/kde features that let you spawn a new X session  i rarely used it.. but some come in here asking aobut it.
<mzi> I have a problem with dead keys with kde 3.5.5 release on edgy, is it the right place to ask?
<scheuri> I sometimes use a new X session for Gnome if someone asks about it
<Dr_Willis> guy at work calls Gnome 'Gee-nome'
<Dr_Willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: I know that feature (For me startx works fine - if I wanted a graphical login manager entrance or even xdm I would prefer to kdm/gdm
<Dr_Willis> be a man! use wdm :)
<Dr_Willis> actually i saw a text based xdm somewhere once..
<h3sp4wn> What makes wdm better than xfm
<h3sp4wn> xdm
<Dr_Willis> go ask the windowmaker guys i guess. :P
<Dr_Willis> i really find the direction windowmaker and gnustep heading to be. odd...
<scheuri> xdm is propably lighter...as in space, memory and stuff
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30429/
<h3sp4wn> thats why e17 is so nice - looks decent and very light still
<Dr_Willis> i noticed today the login text/fonts on KDM are really really tiny.. not sure where to set them.
<Dr_Willis> E17 ! now lasts 17 min befor crashing! :)
<Dr_Willis> soon to be E18!
<Dr_Willis> aint tried E17 in about 6 months Heh.. it always amusing to play with for a while
<h3sp4wn> It has not crashed for me (in any way) for at least 6months (other than once which was my own fault - not resetting the config files which had changed significantly)
<BluesKaj> yeah , newbs like me trying to get it work is kinda laffable :)
<dennister> and h3sp4wn? that paste was when i ran ur confmiss command only for mysql-server-5.0
<Dr_Willis> last i toyed with it - crashed every 5 min or so. but it was a cvs version.
<h3sp4wn> still cvs but alot more stable since I started to use it
<Dr_Willis> E just seems to be one of those cool eye candy things.. people use for a bit. then change over to somthing else to get real work done.
<Dr_Willis> it has some neat features.
<h3sp4wn> For me I find it more productive than using kde
<Dr_Willis> Ive been using MatchBox Lately :)
<Dr_Willis> never did get the latest to compile on Edgy however.
<h3sp4wn> But ratpoison just uses the screen keybinding's so that is more intuative than anything
<h3sp4wn> I probably should start using that
<h3sp4wn> but it definately doesn't look particularly nice
<Dr_Willis> its a screen with a huge window and text. :P with little borders.. whats to look at.
<Dr_Willis> its always fun to go back and try out the OLD window managers
<Dr_Willis> olvwm 4-ever!
<h3sp4wn> Dr_Willis: ratpoison as a wm
<Dr_Willis> wmx - now that one is amusing. :)
<h3sp4wn> I always used olvwm instead of cde (because it ran loads faster on old sun's)
<dennister> h3sp4wn: did u see my paste and message subsequent message?
<h3sp4wn> dennister: I don't understand how it has got to this state - have you installed any deb's from anywhere else
<Dr_Willis> cde is one ive never used.
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<h3sp4wn> dennister: run sudo -f aptitude install
<dennister> nope i haven't installed any other debs...except fo w32codescs and libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> gotta have those for dvd and tv
<h3sp4wn>  /usr/share/mysql
<h3sp4wn> if that is empty you have pretty big problems
<h3sp4wn> dennister: what happens if you just remove mysql-server first
<scheuri> h3sp4wn, dennister: tried to chmod 777 the cnf-file (if existent)
<dennister> ok...clean reinstall it is then...i did 'just remove mysql-server' first
<h3sp4wn> dennister: will it let you remove it ?
<dennister> nope...i get errors then, too
<h3sp4wn> dennister: what errors
<dennister> pretty well the same ones when i try to reinstall...almost identical i think
<dennister> look, i've been awake for 24 hours nonstop now...i think i have to stop and then just start from a clean install...it really didn't take that long to go from 0 to mythtv-almost-finished
<dennister> it's so easy with edgy
<dennister> ...until i hit this sql-server snag...and next time i'll know better what to expect and what NOT to do
<scheuri> bah...24h...that is noooothing....you stay up until its made, mate...;)
<dennister> i'll bow to the xperts...what do u think of my plan?
<dennister> when ur this tired ur bound to make stupid errors
<nino> take 5 man
<dennister> cute scheuri :)
<dennister> and scheuri; u ran out of ideas too, so i'm still following ur lead by taking a nap :)
<scheuri> dennister: touche...;)
<dennister> throws out a dozen roses to all those who've tried to help so gamely...
<scheuri> dennister...yep...shutdown your PC and yourself for a while...might help quite a bit (for both)
<dennister> ty all, and g'nite (9:14 am here)
<BluesKaj> Mythtv is a tour de force to install from all reports, if you succeed , it's a major accomplishment :)
<nino> lol i agree to that one!! Anyone tried the live cd version of mythtv??
<BluesKaj> 9:14 am here too ...eastern canada...i think dennister meant PM
<nino> i got 16:17
<scheuri> BluesKaj: well, dennister was surely "down under"...;)
<BluesKaj> yeah, most likely scheuri
<BluesKaj> scheuri, I was going to tackle mythtv install, but now I'm a bit leary
<scheuri> hehhe
<scheuri> well, I must admit that this was pretty strange what happend
<scheuri> I can not imaging that it will happen often...on the other hand..it was edgy...I wont touch it
<BluesKaj> TVTime works ...except the picture quality is hard to control ..the whites tend to bloom too much and the brightness and contrast controls don't fix it .
<h3sp4wn> I went to sleep at 6am and got up at 8:45 (I am tired but I will sleep properly tonight)
<scheuri> h3sp4wn: properly is the right expression...had no sleep two nights ago, but a pretty good one last night...;)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey   guys o
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how much do you think a computer virus researcher gets paid per hour?
<scheuri> Th3_Cr0up13R: asking that in a LINUX-Channel...ehrmmm
<Th3_Cr0up13R> $ 10 15
<Th3_Cr0up13R> scheuri: this is a linux chanel
<Th3_Cr0up13R> and since linux doesnt have so many viruses and know more about viruses thought it would be a good idea
<scheuri> heh...I meant...a linux channel is not where I asked first...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i tried goodle but it doesnt really say anything
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i thought you guys would know someone or heard from anyone roughly how much they get paid
<hw> hi everyone
<scheuri> hi there
<hw> how can I force the use of gcc 3.3? gcc points to 4.1.2
<tabias> is there any certain reason I can not install keytouch anymore? If there is a reason, what is an alternative to keytouch?
<ubuntu> hi
<scheuri> hw: you have gcc3.3 installed?
<hw> scheuri: yes :)
<scheuri> hw: there are several ways...mine is to create a new symlink...gcc points to 4.1.2? so let it point to gcc-3.3...:)
<h3sp4wn> hw: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4; ./configure (or whatever
<h3sp4wn> hw: easier than messing around with symlinks
<hw> h3sp4wn: ok, I'll give it a try. do you know the variable for g++ as well?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> is there any way to close the kde wallet ? it wants me to save passwords all the time and i keep pressing cancel and then the program im initially trying to load doesnt load
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how can i get rid of it ?
<h3sp4wn> hw: I don't remember have to look it up each time - think it might be CXX
<hw> scheuri: does gcc use the correct libraries?
<scheuri> hw: I am not sure what you mean?
<scheuri> hw: what libraries? you mean those needed by your programm you want to compile?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> how can i switch channel?
<delight> ubuntu: irc channel ?
<ubuntu> i mean as qnet.uk qnet.de etc
<BluesKaj>   /join #channel name
<delight> depends on your irc client
<hw> scheuri: the environment variable seems to help
<ubuntu> i dont mean actually channels :P
<ubuntu> i mean like qnet.uk, freenode etc
<scheuri> hw: as I said...several ways to do it...:)...mine is more...ehrmm...stone age...;)
<delight> you mean irc-servers
<ubuntu> ye :P
<delight> as i said
<BluesKaj> servers
<delight> depends on your irc client
<ubuntu> i use Konversation
<hw> scheuri: thx =)
<ubuntu> or actually i just started to use this :P
<BluesKaj>      /server irc.server.name.org/net/com
<delight> blueskaj  yes ... but this is just temporary
<delight> look into the prefs of konversation
<ubuntu> ok :)
<delight> i usually use either kopete or gaim
<ubuntu> is that easier :P?
<BluesKaj> is there way to DL server addy's into Konverstion
<delight> ubuntu: don't know if its easier ... i prefer it as its running for my IMs anyways
<delight> its pretty easy thou
<ubuntu> i kind of screwed up my windows and im now trying kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> windows screws itself up
<richardh_> Hi...anyone familiar with dual core processors?
<h3sp4wn> what is there to be familiar about
<Furesho> anybody here know exactly what a skim panel is?
<thyko> how can i make an app, say cmatrix, run on tty1 at boot time?
<h3sp4wn> thyko: You could use openvt (But I have never it manpage looks
<h3sp4wn> easy enough to read
<Dr_Willis> !info openvt
<ubotu> Package openvt does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> :()
* Dr_Willis goes back to doing backups
<h3sp4wn> part of console-tools
<Dr_Willis> DVD-DL media is still outragous priced. :(
<h3sp4wn> I haven't even used my dvd writer yet (suppose I should buy some disks)
<h3sp4wn> to write dvd's anyway
<Dr_Willis> my new writer has been getting a work out this weekend.
<Dr_Willis> its amazing how much cruft you accumulate on hard drives.
<Dr_Willis> 140gb+ of emulator stuff..
<Dr_Willis> then i realize that 1/2 of it is backups of stuff i got in a different dir.
<Dr_Willis> most all of it are games i never play.. and proberly never will.
<BluesKaj> yea, i have several games taking up HDD space ...should just delete'm thru adept
<BluesKaj> came with the edgy upgrade
<h3sp4wn> thyko: If you want to use something specifically on vt1 you should probably remove the getty from there
<zero> hi
<zero> does anyone run ubuntu in macbook?
<bashee> yep
<zero> bashee: did you manage to sleep yours?
<bashee> no. didn't try.
<bashee> but the other stuff works :)
<zero> bashee: oki, the RC too?
<bashee> front row?
<zero> bashee: i know that you can use your RC like an extension of your keyboard but i don't know how
<bashee> heard that it works but there is no useful application for it http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml
<zero> bashee: a guy manage to controle mplayer with it
<Furesho> how do i get my kweather to work? i'm on kubuntu and i installed kweather thru adept. when i try to configure it, all i get is a blank window that says "empty page" just below the title bar of that window
<tabias> how do I install bttv drivers, I can't get the module to load or I can't just install it
<wilman> how to clone mp3/ogg files. front and rear speakers
<BluesKaj> wilman, do you dolby pro logic on your soundcard?
<BluesKaj> have
<newman> yea
<wilman> uu
<wilman> i have soundblaster 5.1 24 bit
<PupenoR_> How do I add another resource to the address book in Kontact ?
<simo_> hi
<simo_> i have a wireless connected with usb
<simo_> i don't know why it doesn't works
<simo_> somebody will help me?
<bipolar> simo_: I'm only here for a second, but you must be more specific with your question.
<simo_> ok
<simo_> it is a dell wireless 1450 USB adapter
<gium> salve
<simo_> i don't become
<simo_> salve
<simo_> any error....
<simo_> but it doesn't work
<abbyz> what error?
<willy> alguien de todos me puede ayudar
<willy> anoche instale el j2sdk1.5
<BluesKaj> simo_, check system/Kinfocenter /devices
<willy> queriendo actualizar mi jvm pero no se si ya esta funcionando
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<simo_> i have made......
<simo_> and how can you install an another wireless that need window driwrs
<simo_> driwers*
<simo_> ?
<krawek> drivers. he means
<BluesKaj> not sure , i had a difficult time wit a wired windows network, so wireless one would be beyond my scope
<tobias> hello all ubuntu-fans! Im finally deleting my evil bill the "G" mans partition from my hd, I wish to use this newly won space for my kubuntu system, how do I go about findind a fitting partitioning program that is not very confusing?
<BluesKaj> yes , the drivers are prolly there , but it's configging the network names and IP addys that can be the problem
<toxidas> hi everyone anybody run lg3d on edgy?
<white-rabbit> Ciao
<bthibault> hi, my java plugin for firefox isn't working. FF 2.0 and I have sun-java5-plugin
<bthibault> any ideas?
<toxidas> i have glx misssing on display 0:0 message anyone can help me to fix this?
<white-rabbit> how to set italian language on kubuntu 6.10?
<simo_> bo comunque io parlo italiano
<white-rabbit> :)
<simo_> white-rabbit , se ti posso aiutare....
<white-rabbit> Si, se sai come mettere la lingua ita su kubuntu 6.10
<simo_> io la ho scelta nell'installazione
<white-rabbit> Pure io, ma resta in inglese
<simo_> allora durante l'installazione nn avevi la rete
<white-rabbit> Si, c'era ed era configurata..
<simo_> dv installare i pacchetti italiani se nn sn installati.......
<simo_> ti dico cm si chiamano
<white-rabbit> Si, come li installo? cercando mi da tutte le lingue tranne italiano per kde
<white-rabbit> -.-'
<white-rabbit> Hai una lista di rep dove ci sono in ita i pacchetti?
<simo_> il pacchetto per kde penso sia:
<simo_> language-pack-kde-it
<white-rabbit> provo a cercarlo
<simo_> e anche language-pack-kde-it-base
<simo_> prova anche language-support-it
<white-rabbit> Non me li trova.. Mi passi il tuo sources.list?
<simo_> da quanto hai installato?
<white-rabbit> 2 secondi
<simo_> xke x aggiungere multiverse e universe basta provare a sentire un mp3 con amarok
<simo_> e ti chiede se aggiungere i repositori
<white-rabbit> Ho gi aggiunto multiverse
<simo_> ah ok
<simo_> so perch
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<simo_> asp
<simo_> provo
<georgeb> !it | simo_ white-rabbit
<ubotu> simo_ white-rabbit: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<white-rabbit> Che minchioni che sono eheheh
<simo_> cm non funzionano i repositori italiani
<simo_> ok kubunut-it
<inma> hola
<white-rabbit> ci sono
<inma> hi
<georgeb> !hi | inma
<ubotu> inma: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<inma> thanks
<inma> jajaj
<Bulwinkle> Hello all....  I'm switching back to Kubuntu after the Novell-M$ deal ....
<BluesKaj> the server still splitting every  5 mins ?
<Bulwinkle> LOTS of great changes since 5.x
<BluesKaj> hi Bulwinkle , welcome back to the fold :)
<h3sp4wn> Bulwinkle: If you use gnome you have all the mono stuff which will no doubt become tainted with the results of the above deal
<BluesKaj> have you installed edgy yet ?
<h3sp4wn> (gnome 2.16 or later anyway - so kubuntu is a better choice than ubuntu)
<georgeb> Bulwinkle: why ? You saw that suse was asking you to instal WGA/SuGA package  ? :-D
<Bulwinkle> h3sp4wn: Yeah, I'm a KDE guy
<willy> Alguien sabe como instalar JLex y JavaCup
<BluesKaj> eeeeuuuww, xchat looks like crap vs konverstion
<BluesKaj> xchat has better text fonts available in windows
<Bulwinkle> Can someone tell me why when my X session won't lock in on 1280x1024?  It sets the virtual screen at 1280x1024 but the actual resolution is like 1024x768...
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: If you use msttcorefonts you can use the Windows fonts and make Xchat look better than the Windows version
<Hawkwind> Xchat in Windows is horrible.  It's developed mainly for Linux but ported to Windows which is what makes the Linux client far more superior
<willy> alguien me puede ayudar para poner Jlex y Java Cup a mi maquina
<h3sp4wn> Windows in general renders fonts better than unix without alot of messing around though
<poopybutt> can i get ff 2.0 through apt-get
<poopybutt> ?
<BluesKaj> naw Hawkwind , i'll stick with konverstion ...it works for me just fine ...xchat has always been a bother , but iwas the first irc chat client i ever used i Linux so i retry it everyonce in a while .
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Good thing Linux is all about choice :)
<Hawkwind> poopybutt: Not for Dapper you can't
* BluesKaj needs to clean the coffee out of the KB 
<BluesKaj> yessir Hawkwind
<dude_> hi guys
<dude_> abattoir !
<abattoir> hi dude_ :)
<macconline> hi.... any use forefox 2.0?
<macconline> firefox 2.0
<dude_> abattoir: is it safe to install xgl in edgy?
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: yah :)
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: a have a problem
<h3sp4wn> dude_: Its never safe to install xgl
<abattoir> dude_: pretty much, yes, but make yourself familiar w/ irssi first ;)
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: what's the problem?
<BluesKaj> yes macconline FF2 is the default in edgy
<h3sp4wn> dude_: But its no less safe than in dapper
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: i have instaled version 2.0 final, so five minute ago, run forefox and run version 1.5
<macconline> this version of 1.5 don instaled
<dude_> abattoir: irrsi?
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: aye?
<dude_> getin confiused here : )
<mikefoo> How can I copy a partiton table from one disk to another?
<dude_> h3sp4wn: what do you min?
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: aye? i dont understand
<abattoir> dude_: it's a command line irc client, i was trying to imply that it'd be useful if you know your way around it if X breaks...
<Bubba_Gump> heh, aye = yes
<abattoir> dude_: it should'nt happen though, so follow instructions, and go ahead and try it, if you want to
<dude_> abattoir: ya, i know irrsi, a little bit :)
<Hawkwind> s/if X breaks.../*when* X breaks...
<dude_> abattoir: still afraid :)
<abattoir> dude_: and people at #ubuntu-xgl would be helpful
<abattoir> Hawkwind: thanks ;)
<dude_> abattoir: xgl/compiz? beryl? whats the difference?
<abattoir> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<abattoir> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<abattoir> dude_: tbh, the wikipedia articles would explain them more extensively than i ever can
<BluesKaj> abattoir, I was in #ubuntu-xgl for hrs when i wantyed to install xgl ...no one would answer
<dude_> abattoir: so what do you recommend?
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: the problem is that i have installed version 2.0 y run the version 1.5
<Bubba_Gump> the link you're clicking to load
<white-rabbit__> O_o
<abattoir> dude_: beryl really seems to be popular, go ahead and try it if you feel adventurous
<Bubba_Gump> does it load 1.5 or 2.0?
<abattoir> BluesKaj: oh :( , never really been there though
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: i have installed version 2.0, all fine, but now run version 1.5
<dude_> abattoir: hehehe...an adventurous person but still novice in linux
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: how did you install 2.0?
<Hawkwind> You'll never get past novice if you don't experiment and break things to repair them :P
<abattoir> dude_: the guide for installing beryl seems pretty self-explanatory, you could ask at #beryl too
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: download pack .tar.gz
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: try installing via adept
<Bubba_Gump> see if that works
<dude_> abattoir: ok, i'll give it a try, have you tried those?
<abattoir> dude_: the linux drivers for my graphics card don't support 3d, so i can't try it :(
<abattoir> as in 3d h/w acceleration
<dude_> abattoir: oh ok, i install 3ddesktop, well it seems ok
<mattik> how do I change kdewallet pasword if I have forgotten?
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: apt-get say: firefox is version most recient
<dude_> abattoir: oh ok, i install 3ddesktop, well it seems ok, but limited effects
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: sorry my english
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: s'ok :)
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: try the uninstall on adept, remove the tar.gz, and go for a new 2.0 adept install
<macconline> ok
<Bubba_Gump> :))
<dude_> abattoir: if my system breaks, can i still use grub to boot from xp?
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: that is a crazy
<macconline> Bub
<abattoir> dude_: it most possibly won't affect anything more than X, so you'd be able to boot into kubuntu as well
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: what happened?
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: i dont do nothing
<abattoir> dude_: you can login, and use irssi, w3m, mail etc. :)
<dude_> abattoir: ok...here goes...tnx
<dude_> :)
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: does firefox load?
<abattoir> dude_: good luck
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: and restart firefox and close, restart and close and run version 2.0
<macconline> i don understabd
<macconline> i don understand
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: do you have firefox installed at the moment?
<dude_> abattoir: nevermind...not yet ready, still afraid hehehehe
<dude_> abattoir: no guts hehehe
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: yes.... no change nothing
<abattoir> dude_: i've heard that the effects are worth it though ;)
<abattoir> dude_: which video card?
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: i'm not entirely sure then
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: maybe have a check through the forums possibly
<dude_> abattoir: i dont know what video card driver
<dude_> abattoir: nvdia
<abattoir> dude_: do you have the binary nvidia drivers installed?
<yeti_> adept_manager just crashed and now it tells me that the database is locked, how do i resolve this?
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: ok, very thanks, but is very stranger
<abattoir> !adept crash fix| yeti_
<ubotu> yeti_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Bubba_Gump> macconline: it is very strange, let us all know how you find a result, be really glad :)
<dude_> abattoir: i have no idea :), how can i check that
<abattoir> dude_: then most probably you don't
<Th3_Cr0up13R> my cdrom doesnt get recognised
<macconline> Bubba_Gump: jeje.... well, very thanks again.....
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i cannot mount it at all
<Th3_Cr0up13R> im trying to play a dvd film
<Th3_Cr0up13R> and it just doesnt recognise it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> tried mount /mnt/cdrom
<dude_> abattoir: so many commands
<dude_> abattoir: i don't think i can make it
<lz1gjd> hi, could one tell a similar to nokia pc suite program for linux
<abattoir> dude_: ok, then wait till it becomes more 'friendly' :)
<abattoir> lz1gjd: kmobiletools is somewhat similar
<abattoir> !info kmobiletools
<lz1gjd> thank you
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<abattoir> !info gnokii
<ubotu> gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones (console & X). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.13-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 811 kB, installed size 2944 kB
<dude_> abattoir: most probably, but everytime i watch the videos in youtube....i get excited :)
<lz1gjd> hmm as far as i could see, these program are used for other things, all i want is to access my phone's file system
<h3sp4wn> use the gnokii filesystem program then
<h3sp4wn> all you want to use is use something in a non standard format
<h3sp4wn> http://www.gnokii.org/download/gnokiifs/README
<lz1gjd> h3sp4wn: thx
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i can read dvd with files but if it is a movie it doesnt recognise the disk at all, can someone help fix this problem
<xbehave> is it possible to choose which wallet konqueror uses?
<tabias> How can I install a printer that is connected to the network via a ZOT print server ?
<bipolar> I absolutly LOVE the magnatune.com integration in the new version of amarok!
<bipolar> this is so nice
<Bulwinkle> Which flash plugin package should I be using for firefox?
<yeti_> is there some kind of apt-cache listfiles <package> command that lists all files that belong to <package>
<yeti_> ?
<fdoving> yeti_: 'dpkg -L packagename' or apt:/ in konqueror
<fdoving> dpkg -L only works for installed packages.
<fdoving> apt:/ goes to packages.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> there is also 'apt-file'
<yeti_> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> (which probably isn't installed by default)
<h3sp4wn> apt-file is useful
<sonic_> Anybody know where I can find my php binary on kubuntu?
<ubuntu> ?
<georgeb> sonic_: run which php
<borisyeltsin> hi, anyone else using kde to transfer stuff onto a memory stick, the transfer completes fine, then  when you try and use the stuff on the usb stick it's completely corrupted?
<Bulwinkle> borisyeltsin: make sure you unmount the media before you remove it
<zaraq> #test
<sonic_> 'which php' does nothing
<georgeb> sonic_: hmm.. php it's managed with alternatives; run "sudo update-alternatives --list php" to get the path to php
<borisyeltsin> Bulwinkle: I do unmount it, well I right click and go "Safely remove"
<Bulwinkle> borisyeltsin: in windows right?
<borisyeltsin> and it dissapears from my desktop
<borisyeltsin> Bulwinkle: no, linux to linux, both running kde.
<sonic_> georgeb: That doe nothing either
<Bulwinkle> borisyeltsin: hmmmm... *SHRUG*
<georgeb> sonic_: I think you don't have php installed; run "sudo dpkg -l php*" to see if it's installed
<sonic_> georgeb: It says it's there [ii <----status] 
<untung_> Hi, what the development tools in Ubuntu?
<sonic_> georgeb: and phpmyadmin is running fine
<fdoving> sonic_, georgeb you need the php4-cli or php5-cli package, to get the php binary.
<sonic_> fdoving: 'apt-get install php5-cli'????
<fdoving> sonic_: if you have php5, yes.
<untung_> hi i got error could not find pakacge monodevelop
<sonic_> fdoving: Cool, I'll give it a go, thanks
<fdoving> untung_: you need to enable the universe repository.
<fdoving> !repos | untung_
<ubotu> untung_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sonic_> fdoving: That seems to work. How do I find the binary path then?
<fdoving> sonic_: 'which php5'
<sonic_> got it. fdoving, georgeb, thanks for the help guys
<case__> hi
<case__> someone konws how can i activate the dma mode?
<case__> in edgy
<fdoving> case__: that should happen automatically. if not, you can use 'hdparm'
<case__> thanks :)
<untung_> fdoving: I am using ubuntu 6.60
<fdoving> case__: there is /etc/hdparm.conf
<fdoving> case__: make sure you don't set any other options unless you know what you're doing, it can be dangerous.
<untung_> fdoving: i could find monodevelop in sypnatic pakacge manager
<fdoving> untung_: it's the same.
<bthibault> i can't get java working with firefox, has anybody else had this problem ? K 6.10 FF 2.0
<untung_> fdoving
<fdoving> untung_: then you should be able to find it in adept too. You can install synaptic if you want, you know.
<untung_> fdoving: what should i do?
<case__> ok, thnks
<untung_> fdoving: how to enable the pakage
<fdoving> !repos | untung_
<ubotu> untung_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> hI!
<poopybutt> is firefox 2.0 supported through apt-get yet?
<shadowhywind> its been
<poopybutt> shadowhywind: is it just apt-get install firefox?
<fdoving> poopybutt: it's included in edgy.
<shadowhywind> i believe so.
<bthibault> java isn't working w/ FF 2.0
<bthibault> i have sun-java5-plugin
<bthibault> and the current JRE
<bthibault> is there something else i need to do?
<Juan___> Hi all
<Juan___> Anyone using nfs ?
<case__> kubuntu rocks, see you guys
<untung_> hi where can i download ubuntun 6.10 dvd?
<fdoving> ungt
<fdoving> untung_: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<poopybutt> untung_: glad you searched long and hard on google before asking
<untung_> poopybutt: thanks i go to kubuntu chat rather than search in google.. long live linux... there not chat for xp yet
<Jonty> Can anyone suggest an app, CLI or GUI, that converts oggs and flacs indisciminately
<Jonty> ...to mp3s
<wilman> hmm
<wilman> lets sse
<wilman> what about gogo
<Jonty> gogo, eh?
<wilman> gogo
<wilman> mp3 encoder
<wilman> ooh wait you need a decoder
<Jonty> flag, ogg -> mp3
<wilman> kost allemaal geld
<Jonty> ?
<wilman> er is wel software maar het kost allemaal  geld
<Hawkwind> wilman: English only here please
<wilman> srry
<wilman> it all cost munny
<^itch> Hello guy s
<Bubba_Gump> howdy
<^itch> Can somebody pls help me.I`ve set up by mistake my display to 16:9 and now my X it`s crashing when I try to boot up the system. Any sugestions ?
<letalis> ^itch: youll need to fix it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ninHer> hi all
<letalis> migt require some manual editing
<letalis> might
<^itch> letalis: what acutaly I`m looking for. Cuz I don`t see any option that sets my display to 16:9
<^itch> *actualy
<^itch> letalis: is there any command that allows me to set the kde config file to default ? I recall there was such command for gnome.
<visitor> hello
<visitor> can anyone read this?
<soultcer> hello visitor
<visitor> hello
<boris__> hi visitor
<visitor> hi
<^itch> lol
<wilman> hi
<^itch> hello visitor :)
<visitor> whats everyone up to today?
<wilman> hi hi
<visitor> i am really bored
<^itch> visitor , well, i`ve just crashed my X :(
<visitor> huh?
<visitor> how old is everyone here?
<^itch> Oh common ppl, does nobody want to help a poor guy like meh ? :P
<wilman> 63
<ptmq> my sisters computer crashed while recovering with the recover cd from Medion.... no i kubuntu there's no data on the partition. This data on her c:\ partition is lost isn' t it?
<ptmq> *now
<soultcer> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamello <-- nearly 16 :D
<wilman> whoo
<visitor> is anyone between the ages of 19-24 in here?
<wilman> nope
<wilman> more like 16
<^itch> Haha
<^itch> Underaged :)
<bipolar> < - 27
<^itch> <- 22
<soultcer> In Austria you are allowed to drink beer at the age of 16 :P
<visitor> i am bored and i need to have a good conversation with someone
<^itch> In my country, you just have to know how to drink :)
<visitor> what country is that?
<boris__> 23
<frankmyhre> You are also allowed to drink alcohol in a age of 16 in Denmark
<ptmq> i have a problem with possibly lost data, anyone can help?
<bipolar> Canada is 18, iirc. I'm in USA which is a lousy 21.
<visitor> ok well I am 19/w/f here and looking for someone to have a good conversation with...
<visitor> is anyone willing?
<visitor> nothing perverted
<visitor> bipolar how old are you and what sex are you?
<bipolar> visitor: this is more of a tech support/help channel... not a lot of converstaional people in here most of the time. many, like me, are currently at work.
<bLaZeD> lol
<ccc> visitor: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<visitor> so what then people need to have a conversation
<bLaZeD> 1st time iever ever seen anyone in here ask for that b4 visitor
<visitor> ask for what?
<kkathman> visitor:  also #kubuntu-offtopic works also for general chat
<bLaZeD> to chat with ppl
<bLaZeD> this is a help chan
<drarem> are there any wsywig-type ajax editors out there
<kkathman> drarem:  try quanta
<drarem> ok
<ptmq> hmmpf
<vicentico> hola
<vicentico> alguien habla espaol?
<TheGateKeeper> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Pliskin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<drarem> i just installed a bunch of freeware games using the synaptic package manager and noticed my /dev/hda2 dropped from 1.2Gb down to 570Mb..  what's a good way to recover some of it or even to exand it?  It's sharing a 40Gb windoze harddrive
<drarem>  /dev/hda1 contains my /windows/media stuff on it
<Bubba_Gump> :D
* Bubba_Gump sends his love to the kubuntu room
<asglhjat> to all ubuntu/kubuntu user : What do you think of the new version 6.10?
<drarem> there's a new one out?
<Triple{X}> "Codename" Edgy Eft
<Triple{X}> I heard its pretty buggy
<redtricycle> Yeah, more stuff "worked" like, my keyboard's extra keys
<redtricycle> but there's also stuff like not being able to shut down
<redtricycle> through gui
<sledge_at_work> O_o
<redtricycle> and the live install problems with qpart
<redtricycle> But heeeeeey, I'm sure that's not for everybody
<redtricycle> and only for a few people -_-
<Pliskin> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> hi ppl
<markelhas> where can i find desktop resolution in kubuntu?
<Triple{X}> You can either count pixels or you look in kcontrol
<markelhas> Triple{X}: i would like to change it
<Triple{X}> just execute the command kcontrol
<Triple{X}> then its right on top on the left side
<markelhas> hummm, shouldn't i have one icon on service manageR?
<markelhas> Triple{X}: can't find where to change resolution and or refresh rate
<redtricycle> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<redtricycle> that's cool
<Triple{X}> markelhas:Trouble is I got the german version of kubuntu
<markelhas> Triple{X}: :(
<amik> hi, anyone know about KNetworkManager and/or wireless setup?
<hollywoodb> does apt/synaptic leave a log anywhere? I'd like to undo some changes and I'm not finding any logs of exactly what packages I removed and installed yesterday
<markelhas> Some with kubuntu 6.10 in english where can i change resolution and refresh rate?
<amik> hey markelhas, I just tried that a few minutes ago
<binary2k2> System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<markelhas> amik: where can u help me out
<amik> i failed, since my monitor is not on the built-in list, but the standard system settings should do it
<markelhas> amik: but i don't have that option
<markelhas> :(
<Triple{X}> markelhas: so I got it. You press alt + F2 enter 'kcontrol' then Peripherals->Display->Size, Orientation & Positioning
<amik> markelhas: u don't have K-Menu -> System Settings?
<markelhas> Triple{X}: in Peripherals-> i don't have display
<markelhas> :(
<markelhas> amik: yes i have
<amik> no "Monitor & Display" in it?
<markelhas> amik: but seams theres something mising
<markelhas> amik: no
<markelhas> amik: how can i resolve this
<Triple{X}> markelhas: In system setting it should be display as well...
<Triple{X}> UNless you don't have a display connected ^^
<markelhas> Triple{X}: :P
<amik> markelhas: I dunno, I'm a newbie myself, but just came across it a few minutes ago. I have it in  system settings under 'Computer Administration' row...
<markelhas> amik: oki
<markelhas> simple gone
<markelhas> :(
<amik> good luck :-)
<amik> anyone know how to find wireless networks in KNetworkManager?
<Galathalion> anyone know why firefox freeze when i load a site?
<magicmike> Anyone available to help with a display settings problem? My display which is normally set to 1280x768 changed without my making any adjustments. When I try to adjust it back to the original settings I am only given the range of 640x480 - 640x350. I am using an ATI graphics card.
<spamyboy> Pleas anyone click on this link (afiliat): http://www.tufat.com/aff.php?id=3138 (i need more 40 click to purcha one script) Thank you
<duane_> Galathalion: maybe it's time to try out Opera or Konqueror
<duane_> which are better anyway
<magicmike> Anyone?
<Galathalion> duane_: yeah im thinking about opera
<thenatos> i've heard ATI isn't to nice with linux... i've been using a nvidia with no problems...
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<magicmike> Well, it was working fine for a week or so.
<sledge_at_work> thenatos: AMD bought ATi recently. I hope it'll change in the future.
<Bubba_Gump> Galathalion: konq is a cool browser :)
<Galathalion> Bubba_Gump: i thought it was slow
<Bubba_Gump> Galathalion: mplayer just *works* and pages load quick
<magicmike> So you're basically saying you don't know how to assist me .
<kamui> h3sp4wn: what was the Xorg package I was supposed to purge after doing teh distupgrade into edgy?  I lost internet connection in teh middle and had to reboot when the distupgrade was finished
<kamui> ndiswrapper doesn't work well for me
<thenatos> thats what i'm saying, but i've ben using linux for about 15 hours now
<kamui> doesn't work at all  in edgy
<thenatos> :P
<Galathalion> Bubba_Gump: mplayer didnt work for me
<Bubba_Gump> Galathalion: faster than firefox AND opera on my computer
<h3sp4wn> kamui: xserver-xorg-driver=*
<kamui> but teh native bcm43xx driver is doing a damn good job in edgy
<thenatos> newayz, i'm out... bbl
<h3sp4wn> kamui: xserver-xorg-driver-*
<kamui> h3sp4wn:  do I need to close down X to do it?
<Bubba_Gump> Galathalion: only thing keeping me on firefox is noscript, which, is a great piece of kit
<Bubba_Gump> oh and chatzilla :D
<h3sp4wn> kamui: If X is working then you probably don't need to (get rid of them to be safe though)
<darkwizzard> hello guys
<darkwizzard> I need some help
<kamui> h3sp4wn: do I have to do them one at a time?  I tried sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver-* and it gave me a list of matching titles
<darkwizzard> I just made a clean install of edgy
<darkwizzard> and now I get
<darkwizzard> SwapTotal:           0 kB
<dom> !kickoff
<ubotu> kickoff is a new KDE menu developed by SUSE. It organises items differently, has an integrated Beagle search, and been put through extensive usability testing in the Novell usability lab. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2283
<h3sp4wn> kamui: sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver~i
<darkwizzard> it doesn't recognize my swap partition
<darkwizzard> tryed formating it
<darkwizzard> twice
<darkwizzard> no effect
<darkwizzard> what should I do ?
<kamui> h3sp4wn: thanks, thats working.  fglrx is still intact, so Im happy
<sweet_truth> sing to it] 
<h3sp4wn> kamui: run ``dpkg -C'' (also lists broken packages and dependancies
<darkwizzard> can anyone help me ?
<h3sp4wn> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<binary2k2> darkwizzard>
<darkwizzard> I alredy did
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: is it in your fstab?
<darkwizzard> could be
<darkwizzard> should I paste it ?
<darkwizzard> I mean
<darkwizzard> pastebin it
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: please
<_sergio> hello
<darkwizzard> here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30475/
<darkwizzard> strange
<darkwizzard> it seems commented
<der_steppenwolf> hi, i have a problem with firefox 2.0 in edgy. I installed the flash nonfree plugin and now firefox crashes when i try to view a flash content
<hollywoodb> der_steppenwolf: flash 7 or flash 9 ?
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: it was changed to use UUIDs when you upgraded to edgy
<darkwizzard> binary2k2: ?
<darkwizzard> oh
<darkwizzard> yeah
<darkwizzard> and why doesn't it work ?
<mulder> Hello all. I need some help with installing the right drivers for my audigy sound card.
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: maybe when you reformated it it's UUID changed
<der_steppenwolf> hollywoodb: flash 7
<ypsila> moin
<darkwizzard> how can I found out ?
<georgeb> darkwizzard: try "sudo swapon -U 70ea70a1-6260-409c-9acd-e6928ac4bf5c" and see if you get any errors
<mulder> any help more than welcome.
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: type "sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda7"
<ypsila> and good evening
<darkwizzard> swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/70ea70a1-6260-409c-9acd-e6928ac4bf5c: No such file or directory
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: that will get the UUID
<darkwizzard> ok
<darkwizzard> got
<LeeJunFan> man, I'm gonna have to wait until I get a quad core processor to vidcap beryl.
<darkwizzard> it
<georgeb> darkwizzard: it means the uuid has changed, see the vol_id thing to get the new uuid
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: just change the UUID in fstab to that one
<darkwizzard> ok
<der_steppenwolf> any ideas?
<darkwizzard> thanks
<darkwizzard> I'll reboot now
<georgeb> no need
<binary2k2> darkwizzard: swapon command will work
* ypsila is frustrated
<georgeb> darkwizzard: sudo swapon -a ; it will try to use all swap partitions defined in /etc/fstab
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<mc__> hi guys,im running a legacy 32-bit oss application on amd64,how to get the sound working? artsdsp and aoss did not work for me
<darkwizzard> yes~
<darkwizzard> it works
<Pelo> I'm having a bit of trouble with kmymoney ,  can you guys recommend a channel ?
<darkwizzard> you guys rule
<darkwizzard> thanks
<darkwizzard> see ya around
<binary2k2> no problem
<ypsila> Good evening Pelo
<mulder> please fellas...I have been struggling with my audigy 2 zs card for days and days. I would love to be able to make it work.
<der_steppenwolf> what is the best flash plugin for firefox 2?
<Bubba_Gump> beta 9 i'd say
<georgeb> i use flash9 beta, it works ok
<Bubba_Gump> tis the one i use :D
<binary2k2> use a beta in a beta :P
<magicmike> Yo bot, last jende sighting?
<georgeb> !flash9 | der_steppenwolf
<ubotu> der_steppenwolf: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<hollywoodb> mulder: what's the problem with it?
<der_steppenwolf> is there a package for kubuntu 6.10)
* Pelo also uses flash beta 9, and only found some minor inconviniences
<Bubba_Gump> is firefox 2.0 a beta?
<hollywoodb> Bubba_Gump: no
<chelu> hi
<german> hi
<Bubba_Gump> ok :)
<ypsila> good evening
<magicmike> Hi german.
<Bubba_Gump> howdy
<chelu> anyone knows about amsn's tlc error?
<mulder> Thank you Holly. Well when I go into system settings, sound system, the card is recognized as a midi device, but not audio
<Pelo> !kmymoney
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmymoney - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hollywoodb> mulder: how about in alsamixer, are there sliders for PCM and Master, or just MPU401 and MIDI type stuff?
<binary2k2> Pelo: if no one here knows, try in #kde
<mulder> I am not sure if I have alsa mixer installed!
<ypsila> hmm that could help me too binary2k2
<hollywoodb> mulder: you do, run it in a term
<mulder> how Holly?
<mulder> I don't knoe the command
<hollywoodb> mulder: press alt+F2, then type 'konsole' and when that comes up type 'alsamixer'
<mulder> it shows HDA Intel
<ypsila> hollywoodb: a really wonderful way
<hollywoodb> mulder: and you have an audigy 2?
<mulder> Chip: Realtek ALC883
<mulder> yes, notebook one
<mulder> audigy 2 zs
<hollywoodb> mulder: alright, does your system have perhaps an integrated sound card AND the audigy 2 in it?
<mulder> It is a laptop with integrated sound, and the audigy 2 inserted into the pcmia slot
<hollywoodb> mulder: OK, that's why... see if you can next time you reboot: go into the BIOS (it varies on different system, I believe on Dell it is F2 when the "Dell" logo shows)
<drarem> what brings up the app manager again - like hitting ctrl-alt-del on windoze to cancel out a program?
<hollywoodb> mulder: see if you can disable the sound card there... that'll disable the HDA Intel card and let the Audigy 2 take over
<drarem> task manager
<Lam_> F1, F2, F10, and DEL.  press those and you're guaranteed to never miss
<Lam_> ;)
<mulder> I did that for windows! I can reboot now and check if you want and come back after
<Lam_> err. F10 is more windows. ignore that
<mulder> give me 5 min Holly
<hollywoodb> mulder: sure
<mulder> Thank you
<drarem> nm figured it out
<kamui> h3sp4wn: I need a little more help, I can't get DRI working anymore
<h3sp4wn> kamui: I am busy
<kamui> h3sp4wn: thats ok, illl see what I can do own my own
<blackvd> just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 6.10 on a compaq v500z with broadcom wireless card which doesnt work. found a few forums with info on getting them to work but all the info seemed to be out dated. is there an easy way to get this working?
<amik> in kubuntu 6.10, how do I add a wireless network to KNetworkManager?
<sorush20> hi can anyone here see this video http://www.berghaus.com/our_people/berghaus_team/leo_houlding_hi.asx
<funkyou> why needs the user-manager applet in systemsettings the package "kde-guidance-powermanager" installed? this is weird...
<manuela> i am new to kubuntu and i am looking for an xorg-ati driver
<georgeb> !ati | manuela
<ubotu> manuela: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hollywoodb> sorush20: kaffiene plays it, I haven't done anything special except install w32codecs
<manuela> thanks georgeb
<georgeb> manuela: np
<amik> anyone know in kubuntu 6.10, how do I add a wireless network to KNetworkManager?
<manuela> georgeb:  ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5e6f
<manuela> do you think i can use the closed source driver from ati ?
<mulder> Back Holly. No option to change sound in the bios!
<hollywoodb> mulder: OK, then check this out: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Multisounds/
<hollywoodb> mulder: it'll tell you how to change the default alsa card
<hollywoodb> mulder: chances are the Intel card is number 0 and the audigy is number 1
<kamui> I've upgrade successfully now, but I can't get acceleration working with fglrx.  I've checked and I have the module for my kernel loaded (it appears in lsmod), I've also got X to start using teh fglrx driver.  but fglrxinfo says mesa indirect still, and when I check the logs it says failed to initialize dri, (could be missing or broken kernel module)  Im not sure what to do next
<trappist> mulder: asoundconf list <-- that'll list your sound cards.  pick the one you want, and asoundconf set-default-card <string from the list>
<mulder> ok I am trying your guide :-)
<mulder> and will let you know.
<hollywoodb> mulder: try as trappist says as well, although I haven't used that method myself
<sledge_at_work> kamui: Disable Composite in your xorg.conf
<sledge_at_work> kamui: Section "Extensions"
<sledge_at_work> kamui:        Option  "Composite" "Disable"
<sledge_at_work> kamui:EndSection
<mulder> trappist, I type it in the command?
<sledge_at_work> kamui: add that to the end of xorg.conf
<sephyria> hey
<sephyria> does anyone have problems with the DCOPserver on KDM start?
<sephyria> let alone know how to fix it
<trappist> mulder: first command is 'asoundconf list'
<sephyria> its a big error that happens a lots
<der_steppenwolf> Hmm :-( Firefox 2 dies with flash 9
<sephyria> but noone knows how to fix it online
<skreet> Anyone ever had a problem where they have to kdm restart before their GUI will start (on every boot)
<mulder> ok after your command Trappist, I have Intel, U0x46d0x8d9, and Audigy 2
<der_steppenwolf> any other ideas?
<trappist> mulder: which card do you want to be the default?
<trappist> mulder: (you have 3 sound cards?!)
<mulder> Audigy damn it, audigyyyyyyyyyyyy :-)
<skreet> mulder: disable the other cards.
<der_steppenwolf> hmm, i suspect the problem has to do with my video card, sorry...
<sephyria> skreet: i got something like that but my DCOPserver fails
<trappist> mulder: there's a space in it?  it's literally "Audigy 2"?
<mulder> Guess I am unique! How can i disable them?
<mulder> no space
<mulder> Audigy2
<sephyria> i tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sephyria> same thing
<skreet> mulder: Take them out, configure the onboard to be disabled in the bios
<trappist> mulder: you could disable them in the bios, but don't bother - say asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<skreet> sephyria: I have to ctrl-alt-f1 restart it, but then it works fine.
<trappist> mulder: if that doesn't work, *then* try disabling them in the bios
<sephyria> oh
<skreet> sephyria: Try an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, see if it helps
<sephyria> i did
<mulder> typed
<sorush20> thanks hollywood
<sorush20> hollywoodb
<sephyria> ill try agin tho
<skreet> trappist: No reason not to disable them correctly, more system resources, less chance of conflict
<trappist> mulder: keep in mind Audigy2 is case sensitive, not the same as audigy2
<skreet> Case sensitivity = annoyinig
<skreet> annoying*
<skreet> :D
<mulder> I typed Audigy2
<dave_> hey, i have a really odd mishap with OpenOffice
<trappist> skreet: this method was put together because a lot of people (apparently) have reasons not to do that, like they use the other card in windows or something
<mulder> what shoud I do next?
<mulder> should sorry
<trappist> mulder: play sounds I guess
<dave_> for some reason, the menus are all in greek letters
<skreet> trappist: I understand :)
<dave_> I guess I can sort of make them out, but i'd really like english menus
<dave_> plus, this is only a problem for OpenOffice
<skreet> dave_: Wierd. Check OO config files for locale, I guess..
<skreet> dave_: Sorry, that's about as much as I know :(
<mulder> the audigy is not displayed in the audio device select menu in the system settings
<mulder> only in ther midi device one
<trappist> mulder: yeah I wouldn't use that.  the kde systemsettings kinda sucks with multiple sound cards.
<dave_> well, thanks for what you did know
<dave_> where can i find the config files?
<_jessica> oi
<mulder> no sound at all now :-9
<_jessica> alguem ai
<dave_> i'm still adjusting to linux
<skreet> dave_: No rightly certain, hang on.
<_jessica> te alguem que fale portugues ai
<trappist> mulder: and what card do you have the speakers plugged into
<mulder> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it works!
<trappist> :)
<dave_> i'm also considering uninstalling and reinstalling openoffice again
<skreet> dave_: Sorry, can't find it.. try #openoffice
<mulder> Thanks dude...thansl so much!
<dave_> alright, good idea
<dave_> thank you
<skreet> dave_: This isn't windows, that isn't usually a solution.
<dave_> hmm, damn
<skreet> dave_: :)
<skreet> dave_: Sometimes easier, sometimes harder
<mulder> Depeche Mode in all it's glory!
<dave_> one real quick question... how do i join other irc channels?
<trappist> mulder: glad it worked :)  (I wrote asoundconf list, so I'm double happy)
<skreet> dave_: looks like #openoffice isn't the right channel...
<dave_> EEP
<skreet> dave_: irc join = /join
<skreet> h/o
<cedd> here i have my cpu partitioned in raid0 succesfully, i created a /boot B ext3 in sda outside the raid... when i point grub where to install the bootloader i receive this... executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<Jymmm> Fresh install; tried to install ntop, wanted root, reset root pw; Now can't use ADD/REMOVE programs "SU encounter an error"; help?!
<mulder> Wonderful stuff man...You have my absolute gratitude!
<der_steppenwolf> problem with flash solved... If someone wants to know just tell me
<mulder> is there some sort of mixer for it?
<dave_> well, i guess i'm gonna try reinstalling it right quick anyways
<gnomefreak> Jymmm: thats one reason why setting up su is not recommended please /msg ubotu root    and read the part about setting sudo back up
<kamui> thanks sledge_at_work
<skreet> dave_: How did you install it?
<sledge_at_work> kamui: no problem
<dave_> it came with the install
<Jymmm> gnomefreak: I tried running as SUDO, per these instructions, it wanted root --->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop
<dave_> then i remember i tried saving a file as a .doc
<Jymmm> s/running/installing/
<dave_> and then... walla, all greek menus
<gnomefreak> Jymmm: once su is set up sudo no longer is.
<gnomefreak> !root | Jymmm
<ubotu> Jymmm: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dave_> phi iota lambda eta for file
<skreet> dave_: Neat.
<dave_> so on
<gnomefreak> on that page is how to reverse it
<dave_> in fact, it might be kinda fun to train myself to read it
<cedd> any1 can give me a hand here
<dave_> confuse everyone else
<dave_> hmm
<dave_> yea i think i'm just gonna leave it
<skreet> dave_: In Adept, see if openoffice.org-l10n-el is installed
<Jymmm> gnomefreak: I understand, what i'm saying is that BEFORE I reset root, following those instructions it wouldn't install via SUDO, had to be root.
<skreet> Thats the Greek Language package
<dave_> how do i do that?
<skreet> open Adept
<sorush20> I can not view the my date on the clock on kubuntu
<skreet> search for openoffice
<mulder> Trappist/Holly: any good mixer for the audigy?
<skreet> sorush20: right click configure clock .. check date
<gnomefreak> Jymmm: that sounds like you were not part of the group but if you installed it you should have been automaticly added.
<dave_> no, the greek one isnt installed, only the english one
<skreet> ...
<skreet> Wow.
<sorush20> skreet: that is not working
<skreet> sorush20: What are you seeing?
<Jymmm> gnomefreak Weird huh. Yeah, It asked me for my user during install.
<sorush20> skreet: just the clock
<skreet> skreet: Odd, what version of KDE?
<sorush20> hhmmss
<cedd> here i have my cpu partitioned in raid0 succesfully, i created a /boot B ext3 in sda outside the raid... when i point grub where to install the bootloader i receive this... executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<sorush20> edgy
<skreet> dave_: Open a Konsole and type 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure openoffice.org'
<sorush20> kde 3.5.5
<skreet> sorush20: Sorry, not sure..
<trappist> mulder: not specifically for the audigy, but try aumix
<dave_> reconfigure doesnt work as an option
<dave_> deally
<skreet> .. --configure?
<skreet> i cant remember..
<skreet> hang on
<Jymmm> gnomefreak: Ok, so disabling root, will reenable sudo?
<gnomefreak> Jymmm: yes
<skreet> anone remember how to make the windows key open the KDE Menu
<Jymmm> gnomefreak k, let me give it a shot.
<mulder> alsamixer did the trick :-)
<amik> anyone know in kubuntu 6.10, how do I add a wireless network to KNetworkManager?
<mulder> Yeah yeah yeahhhhhh
<cedd> where can i get support
<mulder> Ah man! That is just orgasmic!
<skreet> dave_: Yes, it's --configure
<trappist> mulder: cheer up man it's not that bad
<mulder> now only thing left is logitech webcam and canon printer and I am done! :-)
<dave_> then it tells me openoffice.org is already installed and configured
<Jymmm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<markelhas> i've some problems in my kubuntu
<mulder> nope it is all that good dude!
<markelhas> missing some tools in system settings
<markelhas> plz help me out
<markelhas> for example missing display settings
<morbid88> hey guys.I'm having a problem with my keyboard layouts. Anyone here know how to manage multiple languages?
<skreet> dave_: Sorry, I guess I'm out of ideas..
<dave_> well, thanks for your time anyways
<markelhas> ppl plz help me out
<skreet> dave_:  No problem, good luck! :D Maybe post on the oo.o forum?
<dave_> i'll probably try messing around with it some more
<markelhas> how can i fix it?
<mulder> Guys you are awesome. Great job helping people, really happy to be using Kubuntu!
<dave_> thats probably a good idea
<dave_> or maybe i can search there or something
<amik> anyone?
<markelhas> amik: can u help me out?
<amik> I'm looking for help myself... no one is answering :-(
<markelhas> amik: missing some tools in system settings
<dave_> oh wait, now it's normal for some reason
<markelhas> amik: what's your problem
<dave_> ....whatever i guess i'm happy
<amik> can't get a wireless connection working
<cedd> i have my hds partitioned in raid0 succesfully on a fresh edgy installation, i created a /boot B ext3 in sda outside the raid...everything installed correctly until the bootloader, when i point grub where to install the bootloader witch is /dev/sda i receive this error msg... executing grub-install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error
<dave_> thank you for your magical help whoever did that
<morbid88> amik, what card are you using?
<dave_> back to working on my philosophy paper
<markelhas> so no experts in system settings restore :(
<cedd> any1 knows how to correct that
<cedd> ?
<amik> morbid88: I'm using a USB adapter. Wireless Assistant finds the network, but fails to connect. KNetworkManager doesn't show any networks...
<markelhas> firts time that i don't have help :P
<JymmmEMC> gnomefreak: Thanks. Somehow I'm now allowed todo things I wasn't initially allowed to using sudo; guess just a quirk during install.
<markelhas> amik: try to put your router without security control
<trappist> markelhas: try kcontrol
<amik> I started with WPA, but now I've lowered it to basic WEP. still nothing.
<markelhas> trappist: already did that, missing tools
<trappist> markelhas: also, does 'kcmshell displayconfig' work?
<sorush20> how do I set time zone appropriately to london uk system wide?
<markelhas> trappist: didn't try
<morbid88> amik: I never maned with knetworkmanager. I keep going into command line. Are you using WEP?
<amik> morbid88: I am temporarily, though I hope once it works I can get back to WPA
<morbid88> have you tried #sudo iwconfig essid NETWORK_NAME key s:ASCII_KEY
<der_steppenwolf> how can i send a patch to the mantainer of the firefox package?
<markelhas> trappist: got error on shell
<morbid88> or if you're using HEX key then drop the s:
<markelhas> trappist: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<amik> the wiki/forums say to try KNetworkManager for WPA... but there's no menu option to add a network (as the docs claim)
<trappist> markelhas: you can ignore that - is that all that happens?
<markelhas> trappist: ok ok, but i only try now
<morbid88> amik: I haven't managed to set it up for WPA myself. It was hard enough getting it to go on WEP, and I still acn't get it to connect aut.
<markelhas> trappist: i'm new in linux
<markelhas> trappist: trying to config my kubuntu to leave xp forever
<trappist> markelhas: does anything happen, besides that error, when you do 'kcmshell displayconfig'
<flake> how do i find out where something is - I run something but it isn't in my menu
<markelhas> trappist: says that faild to open device
<flake> i want to remove it so i can run it locally] 
<flake> it is a 3rd party app
<ypsila> flake: find
<mulder> Trappist, sorry dude. What is the command to choose the audigy 2 card as default?
<icheyne> hi all, anyone know of a good podcatcher (podcast aggregator)?
<flake> ah
<markelhas> trappist: but there are other tools missing
<mulder> I need to write it down
<trappist> mulder: asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<markelhas> trappist: kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'displayconfig'.
<amik> morbid: what are the placeholders and what the real values in iwconfig? it says 'unrecognised wireless request'
<flake> the find just says no such file or directory
<mulder> and the one to list the cards?
<markelhas> trappist: is any away to restore the os, leaving configuration that i have?
<B-Minus> is konqueror i have to click on each file only ONCE to open it, can I chance it to doubleclick like in windows ?
<ypsila> flake: sorry I was in an other channel and did't follow all
<trappist> markelhas: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance app-install-data
<ypsila> B-Minus:  you can
<B-Minus> ypsila: i havent found it in the options
<vandenoever> i'm wondering where the qt3 'assistant' went, both assistant and assistant-qt4 are qt4
<ypsila> B-Minus: I cannot really help you because I do use a german version, but it should be something in settings
<flake> i know if i'm in the directory i have to do  ./ to run a module, but this module i forgot how i got it to be in my path
<B-Minus> hmmm
<B-Minus> ok im gonna check again
<morbid88> anyone here using multiple languages? I'm haing trouble with the keyboard shortcuts.
<ypsila> flake: searched for it via k-menu?
<mentok> flake: where is the module?
<flake> it's fbc
<flake> (freebasic)
<ypsila> uhhhhhhh
<mentok> flake: is that the directory?
<flake> i'm trying to find where that module is
<markelhas> trappist: should i restart?
<trappist> markelhas: no
<flake> i unrar'ed or bz2'd a newer one to my home folder
<ypsila> flake: search for it
<mentok> flake: did you try whereis fbc to see if it is in your path?
<flake> that works, thanks
<mentok> np
<ypsila> gna
<ubuntu> salut
<ypsila> bon soir
<ypsila> moin
<ypsila> good evening
<ubuntu> peut'on m'aider pour installer grub
<JymmmEMC> oh wth... restarted X server and now in System Settings | Display | Administrative Mode, the pw dialog box never pops up  =(
<ypsila> ubuntu: #kubuntu-fr ?
<ubuntu> ypsila merci
<ypsila> ubuntu: pas de quoi
<ubuntu>  <ypsila> et pour ubuntu.fr
<ypsila> ubuntu: ici on parle anglais, mais moi aussi je prfre ma langue maternele :-)
<markelhas> trappist: 100%
<markelhas> trappist: thank you very much
<trappist> markelhas: awesome
<markelhas> trappist: missing tools there
<markelhas> trappist: your the man
* trappist flexes
<ypsila> markelhas: you are female
<ypsila> ?
<markelhas> trappist: this is impressive always someone helping out
<markelhas> ypsila: what?
<amik_> morbid88: I think it's working! thanx! now off to try to figure out WPA... btw what's the difference between what iwconfig,system settings, knetworkmanager, and wireless assistant do?
<ypsila> markelhas:  I just wondered whether you are not "man"
<trappist> ypsila: "you are the man" is a US idiom meaning "you are pretty OK"
<ypsila> male
<markelhas> ypsila: when i say your are the man, u should read it like that.
<ypsila> trappist: thx
<ypsila> markelhas:  us-english is not my motherlanguage so pls be a little patient or simply understanding ;-)
<markelhas> ypsila: pretty !?!?!?
<markelhas> ypsila: np i'm not us also
<ypsila> markelhas:  I didn't use "pretty"
<markelhas> ypsila: if it was i my mother language should be like: "s o maior!"
<ypsila> markelhas: portugais as language?
<JymmmEMC> System Settings Display hangs when clicking Administrator mode (no pw dialog box appears), any ideas?
<ypsila> markelhas: a language I can read nothing more
<trappist> JymmmEMC: if you run kcmshell displayconfig from the command line and do that, does it spit an error to the console?
<JymmmEMC> trappist: trying now...
<markelhas> ypsila: Yap Portugus
<ypsila> markelhas:  I've never been there, but had the luck to stay a few weeks in Brazil
<JymmmEMC> trappist: Yes,
<JymmmEMC> $ kcmshell displayconfig
<JymmmEMC> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 16
<markelhas> ypsila: Portugal it's also very nice
<trappist> JymmmEMC: that can be ignored
<JymmmEMC> trappist: Display still appears, but no pw dialog box does.
<ypsila> markelhas:  no doubt about it, but I've never had the chance to get there
<trappist> JymmmEMC: your password has probably been cached from the last time you tried
<JymmmEMC> trappist: This worked before I restarted X
<ubuntu_> I've got some xorg problems too
<JymmmEMC> trappist: Suggestion?
<trappist> JymmmEMC: did you say it locked up this time too, without presenting a password dialong, and without spitting out an error (other than the bad device one, which you can ignore)?
<JymmmEMC> trappist: correct
<ypsila> uuuhhhhhhhhhh
<trappist> JymmmEMC: that's a tough one.
<trappist> JymmmEMC: are you on dapper or edgy?
<ypsila> trappist: are you italian?
<trappist> ypsila: yes, but not in italy
<ypsila> trappist: I saw, that you are probably not in italy ;-)
<JymmmEMC> trappist: I suspect dapper 6.06.1
<ypsila> suspect?
<trappist> JymmmEMC: there have been a lot of improvements to systemsettings in edgy.  maybe this could be your excuse to upgrade :)
<JymmmEMC> ypsila: That is what I wrote on the cd
<ypsila> Jymmm: find it out would be better
<JymmmEMC> ypsila: Sure, how? uname -a didn't tell me much
<Electrolyte> Anyone know what this error Konqueror is giving me: "Cound not find mime type applicat/octet/-stream"?
<trappist> JymmmEMC: lsb_release -a
<Electrolyte> application*
<Electrolyte> application/octet-stream* rather.
<JymmmEMC> trappist:  LOL, I *JUST* installed this a few hours ago.  LOL
<trappist> Electrolyte: is it octet/-stream, or octet-stream?
<Electrolyte> octet-steam
<Electrolyte> steam**
<Electrolyte> STREAM**
<Electrolyte> Curse my typing!
<JymmmEMC> $ kcmshell displayconfig
<JymmmEMC> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 16
<ypsila> Jymmm: the latest ist 6.10 called edgy eft
<JymmmEMC> ooops
<trappist> Electrolyte: you get that when you do what?
<Electrolyte> Launch Konqueror.
<JymmmEMC> trappist  Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<trappist> Electrolyte: oh wow.  I remember seeing that like WAY back in the day, before I ever even used ubuntu.  I don't remember what it was.
<Electrolyte> All i did was change some file associations and bang - started to get it.
<trappist> JymmmEMC: if you just installed, you have nothing to lose by upgrading (or better yet, installing edgy from scratch)!
<trappist> Electrolyte: ah, that sounds about right.
<Electrolyte> Any way to fix it?
<trappist> Electrolyte: I don't know where konqueror keeps that info, lemme see if I can find it
<ypsila> Jymmm: not a big problem, 6 stands for the year and the next number ist the month, so you use a distribution dated june this year
<Electrolyte> trappist - Thanks :)
<JymmmEMC> trappist: from scratch? You mean a virgin install of latest kubuntu?
<ypsila> pfffffffff  upgrading
<trappist> JymmmEMC: sure, why not?
<ypsila> Jymmm: I think that is what trappist means
<ypsila> Jymmm: nothing to loose in your case
<JymmmEMC> trappist:  No biggy, was just asking if that's what you meant, or just upgrading what I have already.
<JymmmEMC> ypsila: Yeah, I understnad =)
<trappist> Electrolyte: do you have anything in ~/.kde/share/mimelnk ?
<ubuntu_> here's the scenario:  I went to update my nvidia driver (nvidia-GeForce FX 5600 Ultra).    I thought I mended my 'xorg.conf' file well enough.   I went to reboot thinking it would reload.  I get a server error on reboot.  I rebooted and added the edgy live disc w/ safe graphics mode.   I get an explanation about aperture levels in agpgart (reboot w/ iommu=memaper=2) ...... question: Is there a way to correct this from a live disc?
<trappist> JymmmEMC: you could go either way, but things will be smoother if you install from scratch
* ypsila agrees
<Electrolyte> trappist - nothing, according to nano.
<trappist> ubuntu_: what needs correcting?  boot options or xorg.conf?
<Electrolyte> Oh wait.
<Electrolyte> Got the "I" wrong.
<trappist> Electrolyte: well, if you can figure out where konqueror (or kde) stores its file associations, maybe you can look for octet-stream and find the problem - but I dunno where it is
<JymmmEMC> Ok, then that leads to another question... When I tried booting up from a different (PCI instead of onboard) video card, it would hang during boot. It's an older ATI AIW card (dont care about the TV part, it just hads higher resolution than the onboard 800x600 video) any way to pass params to get it to see the older video card?
<Electrolyte> application and audio is in there.
<ubuntu_> I'm not sure, I'm greener than a christmas tree
<ypsila> michael: kennst Du #kubuntu-de?
<Electrolyte> trappist - application and audio directory in there.
<trappist> JymmmEMC: I think that's a BIOS option
<Electrolyte> And I see octet-stream.desktop in /application/
<trappist> Electrolyte: what's in the application directory
<trappist> yep :)
<trappist> kill it
<Electrolyte> Worked :)
<Electrolyte> Thanks :)
<trappist> rockin
<ubuntu_> I tried to edit the xorg.conf while in it using the live disc, but I don't think I know how to save it properly.
* ypsila pfeift
<trappist> ubuntu_: you have to mount your filesystem and be sure to edit the one on your hard drive, not the one in /etc/X11
<JymmmEMC> trappist: The bios automagically disables the onboard video when an ext video card is in place, but kubuntu will hang during boot. Same with Ubuntu, but Knoppix doens't have a problem with it.
<ypsila> ubuntu_:  you can not do anything in live
<eilker> are the installing directly kubuntu and instaling kde desktop on ubuntu same? do those use system resources same? or one is better than others?
<JymmmEMC> trappist: neither does debian
<trappist> JymmmEMC: ah I misunderstood the problem.  sorry, don't know the answer.
<JymmmEMC> trappist:  np =)
<JymmmEMC> trappist: Yeah, been looking for a cheap PCI video card w/ 64mb+ but are rare these days =)
<Conan> I am having problems installing Kubuntu on my pc
<ubuntu_> trap, could you help me mount the file system?
<ypsila> Ubugtu: are you sure you even installed on hd?
<ypsila> sorry
* JymmmEMC is off to burn edgy
<ubuntu_> nevermind, I shouldn't bother you all, I should be able to find it myself.  I'll look in the help file
<ypsila> ubuntu_: are you sure you did install?
<ypsila> ubuntu_: live cd does not mean install
<ubuntu_> ypsila, no I'm not sure.   : /
<ypsila> ubuntu_: what cd do you have? any idea?
<ubuntu_> hey, I can get the live cd to boot me and get into the works to log onto the net and chat with you
<ubuntu_> both, dapper and edgy
<Jymmm> OMG... Want to muck with someone's eyes... let em run 800x600, then switch em to 1900x1400!  lol
<ubuntu_> the system is edgy and the lvie cd is dapper
<ypsila> ubuntu_: yes, of course, but that does not mean you installed it on your harddrive
<ypsila> h?
<ubuntu_> the file system on the hd is edgy and the live boot cd is dapper
<ypsila> ubuntu_: when you boot without cd what comes up?
<Jymmm> Curious... is edgy a LIVE CD too?
<gnomefreak> Jymmm: yes has both live and alternate
<ubuntu_> I get to the ubuntu splash screen then the system goes into like dos mode and tells me the xorg can't start due to an error
<Jymmm> gnomefreak cool, ty.
<ypsila> Jymmm: jepp
<ubuntu_> the X server
<Jymmm> So, only alternate isn't live?
<Conan> I have live versions of both Kubuntu Dapper and Edgy but i cant get them to work on my pc
* ypsila excuses herself my son needs me
<cntb> why so Conan ?
<ypsila> see you
<markelhas> ppl where can i see a list of the system settings tools
<markelhas> cntb: hi
<cntb> markelhas:  hi kde?
<Conan> I am running XP buti cent get the cds to run... i restart my computer like it says and it does a XP boot
<markelhas> cntb: yaps, i thinks some of them gone
<markelhas> cntb: i was exploring that menu, and it's missing tools
<cntb> markelhas: what possible reason for system settings tools to be gone
<markelhas> cntb: some minutes ago i've resolved missing monitor & display and user management for example
<markelhas> cntb: but i think that are missing others, so i need to see a list of it to check witch are missing
<cntb> ah
<TheGateKeeper_> markelhas: if you look on the wiki you will see a screen grab of system settings for edgy
<markelhas> cntb: for example missing battery tool
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: the wiki!
<TheGateKeeper_> yes the (k)ubuntu wiki
<cntb> http://wiki.kubuntu.org
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu ?
<markelhas> ok ok
<TheGateKeeper_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<TheGateKeeper_> that's where I saw it lol
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: missing power management only
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: can u help me?
<markelhas> cntb: any tip to resolve this?
<TheGateKeeper_> markelhas: Run Command... kcontrol
<TheGateKeeper_> that should have it
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: nopes :(
<Conan> I cant get Edgy or dapper to work on my computer
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: some minutes ago a user gave me a apt-get command to restor the missing tools
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: but power still missing
<TheGateKeeper_> markelhas: well idk really as I don't use edgy, it's too problamatic for my liking
<TheGateKeeper_> use the apt-get command to restore the missing tools
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: whitch one do u use?
<TheGateKeeper_> I use dapper at the moment, but possible not for too much longer
<xnp> hi everybody new kubuntu user overhere
<xnp> was wondering i heard that there are other repo's wich i can download additional packages is that correct
<trappist> !repos | xnp
<ubotu> xnp: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper_: but any reason ?
<Hitstudent> hi
<TheGateKeeper_> dapper is more stable than edgy, from what I can make out edgy seems to have a number of problems
<Conan> U cant get Kubuntu Edgy to work on my Windows system...
<Conan> *I
<TheGateKeeper_> for instance open office is broken, there are fixes but to the best of my knowledge they have not come through on the updates
<Conan> Well actually i cant get any of the Kubuntu or Ubuntu systems to work they wont boot from the disk
<TheGateKeeper_> and there are other problems too
<Hitstudent> about edgy - how should I modify xorg.xonf that keyboard layouts would change?
<Hitstudent> by pressing ctrl+shift?
<Hitstudent> default is alt+shift
<jhutchins> kde keyboard shortcuts
<Hitstudent> no, its not what I want
<Hitstudent> there are only shift+ctrl
<Hitstudent> in dapper everything was vary clear
<Hitstudent> very
<jhutchins> Yeah, well, in edgy the "Windows" key is a modifier only, on Mandriva it's also available as a unique key for App Menu or dead key.
<jhutchins> So I know what you mean, but that's the only place I know to change things.
<jhutchins> Unfortunately there are too many different keyboard mapping mechanisms - xorg.conf, xmodmap, kde...
<jhutchins> It's hard to tell which one has the final say.
<cntb> jhutchins: I personally an happy I can have windows shortkeys in kubuntu
<cntb> for example I said alt f2 or ctrl alt d
<cntb> now winlogo r and winlogo d is enough
<cntb> shortcuts are good even when introduced in windows first
<cntb> edgys beautiful feature is I can choose UNIX KDE MAC or windows behaviour. jhutchins. makes me feel free
<skreet> How do you use Win+D, R in KDE?
<bobesponja> hi all
<cntb> hi
<bobesponja> I'm trying to access my machine from another computer through samba but it asks me for a username and password
<bobesponja> and none of my user work
<bobesponja> how can I allow any user to connect from lan?
<skreet> bobesponja: smbadd -u username, if i recall
<skreet> doesn't auth against local users by default
<skreet> or at all
<fdoving> bobesponja: open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) and run 'sudo smbpasswd username' where username is the username you want to allow samba access.
<skreet> fdoving, bobesponja: sorry, it's smbpasswd, he's right.. it's been a while
<fdoving> bobesponja: or 'smbpasswd -a username' don't remember exactly.
<bobesponja> fdoving: but on my previous debian install, the user didn't have to enter any username or password. Can't I get rid of the user/password dialogue?
<skreet> it's in samba config..
<skreet> security = share
<skreet> i belive
<bobesponja> ok thanx
<fdoving> You can use kmenu -> run command 'kcmshell kcmsambaconf' to configure this.
<fdoving> bobesponja: ^^
<Lunar_Raven> does anyone know of a proxy scanner/finder for linux?
<fdoving> Lunar_Raven: nmap.
<Lunar_Raven> nmap.  Ok, I'll look at that.  Thanks
<Lunar_Raven> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.10-1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<bobesponja> fdoving: thanx for the tip, is it planed to add this module to kubuntu's "system settings"?
<fdoving> bobesponja: not sure about the plans for the next release. I'm sure system settings will be improved somehow.
<disko_dick> hello
<disko_dick> i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction
<Jymmm> <----- that way ----->
<disko_dick> i just installed the xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-control packages
<disko_dick> and now my radeon is under performing seriously
<disko_dick> any ideas on why it is doing this ?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> theres a file in myh ome folder
<soulrider> with strange characters
<soulrider> and it wont let me delete it
<soulrider> not even if im root
<soulrider> it sais it can tbe found
<fdoving> soulrider: open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<soulrider> opened it
<fdoving> soulrider: 'rm -- filename'
<soulrider> thats the thing
<soulrider> i dont know what characters make the name up
<soulrider> under console i see "?"
<soulrider> and in konqueror i see squares
<fdoving> ah. try to hit tab a few times.
<soulrider> i did, but there are other files
<soulrider> and i think it shows different chars everytime
<fdoving> hmm.
<smaggard> hello :D
<disko_dick> hi
<|jordan|> hi
<|jordan|> can anyone help me?
<|jordan|> ?
<smaggard> hi
<smaggard> whats your problemo?
<|jordan|> not realy a problem
<|jordan|> just a question
<smaggard> mmk go for it
<|jordan|> whats the difference between the DVD and CD Distros
<|jordan|> cause 700mb and 3.96 GB
<smaggard> the dvd allows you to burn 1 DVD and probably comes with a lot of packages on the DVD
<Lam_> they're the same, except the DVD has a lot extra software on it in case you can't get an active internet connection or your internet connection is slow
<|jordan|> so which is better?
<|jordan|> CD or DVD?
<smaggard> the cd is fine cuz everything on the DVD will be outdated in a few months anyways
<fdoving> soulrider: sorry, kid woke up. use 'ls -li' the inode number will appear at the beginning of the line, before the filename. find the inode number of your mysterious file.
<Lam_> personal preference so long as your internet connection is at least DSL
<|jordan|> yeah im on a 2meg line
<Lam_> get the cd then
<|jordan|> im downloading the CD
<|jordan|> i just cant stand SuSE
<|jordan|> been using it for 6 months now
<|jordan|> and i want away
<smaggard> then i would download the cd and then install the packages with apt-get and it will download them when you need them and only the ones you want.
<smaggard> suse has gone down the toilet
<|jordan|> yeah
<|jordan|> totally not what it used to be
<smaggard> i used to like it before the whole getting in bed with novell thing
<|jordan|> with its funny update thing with novell
<disko_dick> can anyone help me with ati radeon driver issues ?
<soulrider> got it
<soulrider> now what should i do ?
<soulrider> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smaggard> yeah i have never downloaded a dvd iso for a distro
<disko_dick> ubotu: yeah i did that
<|jordan|> so any noticable changes ill notice?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeah i did that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smaggard> its kind of like... i have a 10mb download whats the point?
<Lam_> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<|jordan|> anything ill notice between ubuntu and SuSe?
<smaggard> ubuntu will just be a lot better lol
<fdoving> soulrider: then 'find . -inum putthenumberhere -exec mv {} magicfile \;'
<smaggard> btw are you getting Kubuntu or ubuntu?
#kubuntu 2006-11-07
<|jordan|> Kubuntu
<fdoving> soulrider: now you'll find it as 'magicfile'
<smaggard> ah ok
<|jordan|> i use KDE on SuSe
<|jordan|> not so keen on gnome
<smaggard> yeah i like kde much better than gnome
<smaggard> basically cuz kde is all ive really ever used
<|jordan|> what version of KDE is it?
<smaggard> 3.5
<|jordan|> good
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> 3.5.5 i think
<soulrider> i did find . -inum putthenumberhere -exec mv {} magicfile \;' with my number there
<soulrider> and all is ee now is
<soulrider> >
<soulrider> oh wait
<soulrider> crap
<fdoving> soulrider: remove the ''s
<gobi> i like KDE over Gnome too so far
<soulrider> hold on
<Lam_> is there an official update for kopete for the AIM/ICQ bug in the repositories yet?
<soulrider> i forgot to remove ht eone at the end :P
<smaggard> you can install kubuntu and then install gnome too and have both
<smaggard> or do the same with ubuntu
<|jordan|> but why waste disk space on junk xD
<smaggard> they are the same, just one is gnome and one is kde
<smaggard> lol true...
<|jordan|> they're kinda different
<|jordan|> i would say KDE is more windows like
<|jordan|> where gnome is more Macish
<soulrider> its removed!
<soulrider> thanks!!!!! :D:D:D
<gobi> |jordan|: yea
<smaggard> kde is extremely customizable and has tons of eye candy that can be enabled or disabled depending on how slow/fast your computer is
<|jordan|> and well
<|jordan|> linux > windows > mac
<|jordan|> xD
<smaggard> lol
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> linux > mac > widnows
<gobi> atari > *
<soulrider> windows is bottom, in everything :P
<soulrider> lol
<|jordan|> one mouse button for the win!
<smaggard> unix > linux > mac > windows
<cntb> OS flaming is ridic...
<|jordan|> oh ubuntu is deb based right?
<smaggard> yup
<|jordan|> cool
<smaggard> you can pretty much get any deb and run it
<|jordan|> so no more rpms?
<smaggard> lol yeah no more rpms unless you want them.
<apokryphos> Guys, this channel is support. For other discussion join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<|jordan|> well they wont have a use
<smaggard> you can run rpms with alien i think.
<smaggard> im not sure tho.. might be wrong.
<Lam_> is there a way to get more options for konqueror?  i want to have an ability to disable konqueror from asking if i want to save a password whenever i enter one
<|jordan|> oh also
<|jordan|> i know its not the safest idea
<|jordan|> but is there anyway to stop the pain in the ass "enter root password"
<|jordan|> anytime you want to change something
<fdoving> soulrider: (sorry 'bout the delay) you're welcome, the commandline is very powerfull :)
<Lam_> |jordan|: if you are on KDE, you can check the System Settings under Advanced for Login Manager and set the Conveinence tab to however you want it
<smaggard> kde has some options
<|jordan|> ive had a look there
<soulrider> yes
<|jordan|> and root doesnt appear in the user list
<soulrider> i had no idea files had some sort of Id number
<soulrider> every day i like linux more and more
<Lam_> |jordan|: root account is disabled by default.  the "root password" is your password
<soulrider> its f****ing wonderful!
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello everybody
<Lam_> |jordan|: you'd be setting convience for  your user
<|jordan|> ah ha
<|jordan|> ok thank
<Lam_> |jordan|: no problem
<smaggard> lol
<|jordan|> wells download is getting close to completion
<FJ_Sanchez> I have a problem with my PC, I just have installed Kubuntu 6.10 and after the bootsplash it hangs up
<FJ_Sanchez> It's a AMD 64
<smaggard> r u using suse right now?
<|jordan|> is the installer easy to use like a gui or is it command line?
<smaggard> yeah its gui
<|jordan|> yeah im on SuSe now
<Lam_> |jordan|: gui
<fdoving> soulrider: it's all about inode numbers. if you make a hard-link, you actually link to the inode number, then you can delete the first (original) file, and the data is still there, because the inode is linked to the new ('ln original new')  file.
<|jordan|> it have custom partitioning?
<smaggard> completely easy! actually its a live cd
<smaggard> yeah
<Lam_> how do you pronounce suse?  su-say, or sus?
<soulrider> Lam_:
<|jordan|> suisse
<smaggard> you will boot the cd and have a kde desktop you can actua itlly use kubuntu without installing
<soulrider> koo boon too
<|jordan|> swee sss
<Lam_> soulrider: lol yeah. it was for my own knowledge
<FJ_Sanchez> I can boot in safe mode and I get prompt, but Ic cannot read something usesful in the logs
<|jordan|> ah its a live cd
<|jordan|> so im guessing it will be like
<FJ_Sanchez> I saw an agpgart error but nothing more
<|jordan|> knoppix-installer
<|jordan|> in a command line
<smaggard> on the desktop theres an icon you click to start the installer
<Lam_> |jordan|: yeah. they're all live cds unless you want to do a minimialistic installation with the server alternative install disc
<fdoving> gnite.
<FJ_Sanchez> LiveCD also hangs up
<smaggard> check the  md5 sums ?
<|jordan|> oh yeah...
<|jordan|> how do you do that?
<smaggard> md5sum
<|jordan|> theres no md5 files..
<john_> anyone solved sound p[roblems with an ASUS A8N-SLI motherboard?
<smaggard> you do md5sum whateverfileis.iso and it will read out the md5 and you compare it with wat the site says its supposed to be.
<rag> hi *
<rag> carpe diem!
<rag> please do you connect a videoproyector?
<rag> somebody?
<smaggard> yes i have a projector :D
<rag> with kubuntu :) 6.06
<rag> dapper
<smaggard> you have to add lines to you xorg.conf
<rag> smaggard: please say me
<smaggard> say you?
<rag> smaggard: my problem is, a black column on videoproyector image appear me
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> a black column?
<rag> smaggard: a black column, little column on right, yeah
<john_> anyone know how to get sound working on an ASUS A8N-SLI?
<rag> John_: laptop?
<rag> john_: run lspci and put me what sound card do you have
<john_> no its my pcs motherboard
<smaggard> yeah ive used those boards before
<rag> john_: ok run lspci equal
<john_> rag: ok i'll do that] 
<rag> smaggard: please help me on videoproyector
<smaggard> ummm have you looked on the internet for issues regarding the a8n?
<smaggard> g2g eat bbiab :D
<john_> rag: lspci doesnt explicitly tell me what my soundcard is called, but in windows it says its a realtek AC97
<Neil3> hey folks anyone else having issues installing the nvidia driver, specifically running the script after install to configure xorg.conf
<rag> john_: realtek ac97 ok , you have to go to www.alsa-project.org
<john_> thanks, i'll try that out
<rag> luis_lopez: hombre luis qte trae por aqui
<rag> luis_lopez: how are you friend!
<rag> John_: or ubuntuforums.org search alsa sound , you have a lot information for it
<rag> please somebody use a videoprojector with kubuntu?
<rag> it working for me but it appear a little black column on right
<luis_lopez> hi, rag
<soulrider> is there any way i can change the title on an open window ?
<rag> luis_lopez: whats you need?
<soulrider> i need to change the title on a konsole window
<rag> soulrider: do you see on kmenuedit?
<soulrider> huh ?
<soulrider> i want to change the title on an open window
<soulrider> like
<soulrider> i wanna chnage the title on this same konversation widnow im typyng in
<rag> soulrider: /usr/share/applications/kde/konsole.desktop :)
<soulrider> i dont think you get me
<rag> soulrider: /usr/share/applications/kde/konversation.desktop :X
<soulrider> i wanna change the text next to the minimoze and close button
<soulrider> can i do that fromt he kmenuy ?
<Lam_> anyone else use emacs and have crazy small font ?
<rag> soulrider: alternative text of minimice button and close button on each window?
<rag> soulrider: you search on language translation
<soulrider> no no no
<soulrider> i want to change the text NEXT to those buttons
<rag> soulrider: before you ask for title window
<soulrider> the window title
<rag> soulrider: i dont understand you for "the text NEXT"
<soulrider> hold on
<soulrider> ill take a screenshot
<snerge> When I start winecfg for the first time (in a fresh kde session) I can configure it then I close it and try to run it again I get this error : http://pastebin.com/818735 (Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10, Nvidia 8776 ) Anyone have an idea ?
<rag> soulrider: ok
<rag> soulrider: please if you want i help you, please write with rag
<purpleposeidon> Woa! People are leaving....
<markelhas> if i use lspci
<markelhas> got lot of info
<[cf] nightrid3r> nice split :)
<markelhas> kubuntus, help me one more time plz
<gigg423> Lemme try this again
<gigg423> trying to get wireless going on my Dell laptop
<gigg423> It is the broadcomm card that ubuntu does not like
<visik7> markelhas: explain
<gigg423> OK If I go to system settings> network settings I cannot enable the wireless card
<markelhas> visik7: missing power management from system settings
<gigg423> My wireless network device stays disabled
<visik7> mmm dunno
<markelhas> visik7: also missing status of battery from systray
<duane_> how do you install lame on edgy?
<duane_> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<markelhas> visik7: can u help me?
<duane_> i cant find it
<duane_> i've tried to sudo apt-get lame
<duane_> doesnt work
<duane_> adept cant find it either
<visik7> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Lam_> konqueror or firefox?
<markelhas> cntb: hei are u there?
<visik7> Lam_: do you also have an intelligent question ?
<markelhas> there are always the first time for everything
<gigg423> can anyone offer any guidance with my wireless issue?
<visik7> gigg423: do you have to enable wireless with some fn+other_button ?
<Lam_> visik7: ok.  i want to make konqueror stop asking me whenever i enter a password as to whether or not i want to save that password. i want to find some means to set it so that it will never ask me a password save for any site. how do i go about doing that?
<visik7> Lam_: better
<markelhas> thks any way. ce u
<visik7> Lam_: disable kwallet
<Lam_> visik7: is there a way around that? i want to use kwallet for kopete for security reasons.  my kwallet is set to expire after 1 minute to prevent access to it
<gigg423> I do not think so visik7
<visik7> gigg423: in windows
<cntb> yep markelhas
<gigg423> I think I have to use some wrapper and the windows driver
<gigg423> but I am getting lost in the newsgroups as to how to do that
<visik7> gigg423: there is a broadcomm native driver but you get more success with ndiswrapper
<Lam_> gigg423: depends on the chipset for your wireless.  if you have a broadcom card with 4318+ you most likely will have to use a wrapper
<markelhas> cntb: can u try to help me out, with power managent tool?
<gigg423> OK But to use the ndiswrapper I have to blacklist the broadcomm driver right?
<snerge> When I start winecfg for the first time (in a fresh kde session) I can configure it, then I close it and when I try to run it again I get this error : http://pastebin.com/818735 (Kubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10, Nvidia 8776, Wine 0.9.24, xorg 7.1.1 ) Anyone have an idea ?
<gigg423> I got wrapped around the axle on the broadcomm thing earlier
<donvito> how to install .deb packages from terminal?
<gigg423> Err blacklisting I mean
<rag> donvito: dpkg -i package.deb
<visik7> donvito:sudo dpkg -i  package.deb
<inteliwasp> would ubuntu handle bugs in the repositories?
<donvito> thx mates
<gigg423> damn I cannot even find the commands now I used to ID the stupid card GRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
<Lam_> general question for polling reasons:  does anyone use konqueror in list mode as opposed to icon mode?
<Lam_> gigg423: lspci | grep Broadcom
<visik7> grep -i better
<gigg423> thanks, I am using the broadcomm BCM 4306, can I use a native linux driver, or should I use the ndiswrapper?
<TehUni> anyone ever played with mdadm for raid?
<markelhas> guys
<poningru> girls
<gigg423> OK I think I have it now!! One stupid question though, I am running from the live CD, if I configure wireless now, then install will I have to do this dance again?
<markelhas> tips for missing power management plz
<delight> is this a common error that @ right clicking in konqueror the first time i get either an Information Pop-Up saying Couldn't connect DCOP signal. Won't receive any status notifications! or the konqueror crashes.
<TehUni> install or reconfigure powernowd ?
<delight> after that all runs fine
<ferent> hi everybody!
<ferent> do you know where Lontact save the RSS folder?
<ferent> contact*
<ferent> anybody?
<dennister> hello everyone
<ferent> hi dennister
<dennister> what's up?
<blahh> Hi! i am making a fresh installation of edgy elf on my amd64.. i succesfully created my raid0 partition.. and made a /boot B ext3 in sda(sda1), so everything went well and installation continued, until setup had to install the bootloader, then i specify grub to be install there ( /dev/sda )... error msg received: excecuting grub install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error... any 1 can help me there
<dennister> not me i'm afraid...i've junked my 64-bit attempts
<blahh> i dont think it as something to do with 64 or 32
<dennister> no, but i'm a noob nevertheless
<dennister> 3 mths old
<markelhas> tips for missing power management plz, anyone!?
<dennister> i'm surprised i haven't seen the more experienced pps piping up yet
<blahh> well
<blahh> i have been trying all day without getting help
<blahh> is there any buntu help page
<blahh> or somewhere i can get some support
<dennister> that's surprising...i've gotten so much help from this channel
<dennister> oh yes, there's tons of support...ubuntu.com
<blahh> nothing helpfull was find in the wiki
<dennister> wiki's, tons of google hits from ubuntu folks...
<markelhas> me too but this time it's getting dificult
<blahh> ive been searching for the entire day
<markelhas> to get some help
<dennister> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<dennister> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<blahh> i read on ubuntu page that there is support for 3 years
<dennister> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<blahh> imagine i cant get some even couple of weeks after the release
<dennister> yes, but i 'support' means different things to different people
<markelhas> dennister: do u now how to repair missing power management tool from system settings?
<dennister> blahh: that's very unusual...is this the first time u've come to this channel?
<dennister> markelhas: no, sorry
<dennister> hold on u 2
<markelhas> dennister: ok thnks
<dennister> fdoving
<dennister> i'm calling some of the more experienced pps showing online
<dennister> coreymon77:
<coreymon77> what?
<dennister> there's a coupla pps who really need some help in here
<coreymon77> well ill do what i can
<dennister> do u have some time? the more exp. pps all sem to be away
<coreymon77> but im not necessarily the most advanced person here
<coreymon77> i dont have hmwk today
<coreymon77> so im good
<dennister> blahh: coreymon is available
<dennister> lol
<blahh> dennister ill forget getting on buntu system
<Steven_M> hi all
<coreymon77> what do you people need
<dennister> markelhas: some help is available
<blahh> ive been asking on ubuntu kubuntu ubuntu-fr kubuntu-fr without nothing
<delight> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coreymon77> i cant promise ill be able to help, but ill do my best
<blahh> Hi! i am making a fresh installation of edgy elf on my amd64.. i succesfully created my raid0 partition.. and made a /boot B ext3 in sda(sda1), so everything went well and installation continued, until setup had to install the bootloader, then i specify grub to be install there ( /dev/sda )... error msg received: excecuting grub install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error... any 1 can help me there
<blahh> here
<dennister> blahh: , markelhas; any time u want help on a feature just type in !<the word> and the bot will point u to places
<markelhas> dennister: where!?
<coreymon77> i dont know anything about amd64 computers, sorry
<blahh> i dont think it as something to do with 64 pc
<markelhas> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<blahh> its more a raid vs grub thing
<dennister> it's a grub prob coreymon77 that blahh has
<markelhas> !system settins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system settins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> !system settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system settings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blahh> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Steven_M> What's the minimum version of kde you need for the new version of kopete and the kopete icq fix?
<dennister> markelhas: go to K-menu, Control Center
<dennister> or Settings from the K-menu...lots of sections
<coreymon77> okay, well, is sda your mbr drive?
<markelhas> dennister: my power management tool gone
<donvito> how to configure grub
<blahh> not the whole hd i created a swap and a boot outside the raid
<donvito> to wait more than 10 seconds?
<dennister> use synaptic in system to reinstall it
<donvito> about os chosing
<markelhas> dennister: and my icon of battery status also
<regeya> I don't suppose anyone has had problems launching mozilla apps from k menu/kicker, have ya?
<regeya> and if not, anyone suggest a way of getting a log of what's happenin' in kicker?
<dennister> donvito: grub usually installs itself at end of hdd installation
<donvito> yes but the wait time betwein chosing os is 10 seconds
<dennister> it finds all the OS's on all your local drives...even windoze on a separate drive
<donvito> that is small time
<coreymon77> sorry, if i sometimes take a little while answering
<Sanne> donvito: this should help (second item): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coreymon77> my network card is dead
<coreymon77> so im barely online
<markelhas> !acpi
<donvito> thx
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<wildchild> if I share somezhing that is buld from more than just one word than I have to put in path letters: "  ? so it should be like path = /media/sda6/"filmi za tadeja"  ?
<dennister> ah...Sanne can help too
<Sanne> dennister: :)
<Steven_M> What does everyone think of Edgy, is it worth upgrading to?
<regeya> Steven_M: imho, if you need a stable desktop, not just yet
<coreymon77> Steven_M: do it
<dennister> i love my new edgy...ONLY distro version that could get my common tuner to work...i think
<coreymon77> why
<coreymon77> edgys stable
<regeya> b.s.
<dennister> lots of people have tried to warn me off edgy...but with it i could even download ivtv drivers from repos...do u have any idea how hard ivtv drivers are?
<regeya> Steven_M: make sure to check the kubuntu website if you decide to upgrade.  there are instructions on how to make sure your system is usable after the dist-upgrade
<dennister> it depends what you need it for, re edgy
<dennister> but then again, i'm a 3-mth-old noob :)
<dennister> hi sean
<sean> dennister: hello
<Steven_M> Do you need Edegy for the new version of kopete and the kopete icq fix?
<dennister> fdoving
<dennister> Sanne: r u an edgy user?
<Sanne> dennister: no, I'm still on Dapper
<dennister> Riddell: do u have some time?
<dennister> even hawkwind's still on dapper on i386, and he's probably one of the biggest linux eggheads in here
<blahh> well well well
<dennister> LeeJunFan: r u busy?
<dennister> LeeJunFan: knows his stuff too
<Sanne> dennister: people have different reasons, doesn't necessarily mean bad things for Edgy.
<blahh> thats why i didnt want to try linux again... raid and grub installation... i think they should make it easyer i mean geez raid is a big reality these day
<dennister> no...i'd definitely agree with u
<markelhas> any expert in power management tool?
<dennister> markelhas: did u try reinstalling it?
<Sanne> dennister: I'm just too lazy and too work loaded right now, otherwise I would have upgraded.
<skreet> if i want Gnome and KDE on my computer can i safely apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop?
<dennister> omg...Seveas himself is in here today
<blahh> dennister is he good enough to help me
<dennister> skreet: yes
<markelhas> dennister: i've user adept
<dennister> ok...u can get the power management thru adept, too
<markelhas> dennister: ask for reinstall acpi and other, but nothing seams to work
<markelhas> dennister: how?
<markelhas> dennister: can u tell me?
<dennister> markelhas: what do the messages say?
<markelhas> dennister: if i go to a console and use acpi
<markelhas> dennister: i got the right info
<markelhas> dennister: Battery 1: charging, 87%, 01:15:16 until charged
<dennister> ah...ok, that means u have it installed
<markelhas> dennister: for example, but don't i've the icon and in system settings missing power management
<manuela> i have upgradet to dapper and want to install flashplayer
<markelhas> dennister: yestardey there was a little icon telling me the info about cpu and bat
<dennister> hmmm...is it debhelper that shows invisible apps not in menus?
<manuela> what is the apt-get install <word> for firefox + flashplayer on dapper 606?
<donvito> apt-get instal firefox
<donvito> :)
<manuela> ok and for flash ?
<TehUni> mozilla-firefox
<TehUni> manuela: then install flash manually
<TehUni> then overwrite the .so with flash9
<manuela> strange
<TehUni> 'ts how i do it, anyway
<blahh> Hi! i am making a fresh installation of edgy elf on my amd64.. i succesfully created my raid0 partition.. and made a /boot B ext3 in sda(sda1), so everything went well and installation continued, until setup had to install the bootloader, then i specify grub to be install there ( /dev/sda )... error msg received: excecuting grub install (/dev/sda) failed.. this is a fatal error... any 1 can help me there
<dennister> markelhas: my new installation is crashing when i try to access system settings
<dennister> !debhelper
<ubotu> debhelper: helper programs for debian/rules. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.37.3ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 495 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<markelhas> dennister: hummmm
<dennister> in dapper, there's a way to access hidden -not-showing menus...it's in appearance/look-and-feel i believe
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> what's the best way to test out xgl/ compiz on kubuntu dapper?
<dennister> then getting the debian menu section into your k-menu shows you *everything* on ur system
<markelhas> dennister: i don't understand this....
<markelhas> dennister: simple gone, pufffff
<bobbyd> I have the official packages, just don't know where to go from here to test :)
<dennister> k...i'll try to make it simpler
<dennister> abattoir: help!
<dennister> there's lots of pps in here who need some assistance and i can only do so much i'm afraid
<dennister> abattoir's very good :)
<dennister> if he's not in a rush...
<dennister> jucato :)
<Jucato> hi :)
<dennister> he's good too pps
<dennister> jucato can u help some pple in here?
<hazard> how would I go about setting up a kubuntu machine for x2x?
<dennister> markelhas has been very patient, but his access to power management is gone
<dennister> yet it is installed in his system
<Jucato> er... that's one part I know nothing about... (power manager...)
<dennister> it's an icon prob actually
<dennister> it's working in cli
<dennister> he just can't manage it from gui
<dennister> can u help him restore some of his icons and stuff?
<hazard> My GUI power manager is usually broken too
<hazard> (but that may be because I broke it)
<dennister> heheheh
<Jucato> dennister: I don't really know. I haven't seen mine at all :P
<hazard> not that I care, in its maimed state I managed to put together some scripts to do what I want well enough
<dennister> ok...let's me do some quick searches...brb
<markelhas> hazard: and in system settings got the power management tool?
<hazard> Probably.
<blahh> just need to burn the desktopcd
<markelhas> hazard: can u check it plz?
<nagyv> hello! I would like to have a script that halts my system after an hour or so. (I like to fell asleep on music.:)) I tried to use KCron, but did not succeed. Could someone help me?
<hazard> I've got power and laptops or something like that
<hazard> what do you need it to do?
<hazard> put the display to sleep or something?
<markelhas> hazard: nopes just looking for it cause yestarday it was right there
<Ranma2264> How can I disable hal in kde? because the checkbox is grey
<hazard> markelhas: that's...something that seems like it would happen to me.
<markelhas> hazard: and also a incon status about cpu speed and bat also
<markelhas> hazard: can't manage to fix it
<hazard> an icon in the control panel thing?
<markelhas> hazard: i've googling, asking for help, but simple can't resolve it. starting to get me crazy
<markelhas> hazard: missing
<soulrider> can snyone here help me making a script to run a program ?
<markelhas> hazard: any ideia!?
<soulrider> i wanna make  a scripto to run a java application
<hazard> I'm checking something
<markelhas> hazard: oki sorry
<hazard> what's the java program?
<soulrider> one i made
<soulrider> here shte thing
<soulrider> i have the script
<soulrider> and 2 folders with the  class files
<nagyv> soulrider: do you know already the command you would type after the prompt?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> java and then lcoation of the classes
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> heres the thing
<soulrider> let me explain from scratch
<soulrider> the class files are ina  folder called interface
<hazard> type more than a few words on a line please
<hazard> still looking markel
<wildchild> does kubuntu have any package that shows on the desktop processor use, ram use ?
<markelhas> hazard: okidoki
<soulrider> if i wanna run my program y need to CD tot he location with the interface directory and do "java interface/Test"
<hazard> wildchild: in terminal: top
<soulrider> u want the script to automatically CD tot he working directory and then do "java interface/Test"
<wildchild> I know for top
<hazard> ok solrider
<wildchild> I would like to see it on desktop
<soulrider> what i doint know id how to cd tot he working directory
<hazard> wildchild: there's a package in adept, search for system utils or something (I think it begins with a g but I could be wrong)
<markelhas> wildchild: try this one GKrellM
<hazard> ok soulrider (again): in a bash file: cd {path_to_the_folder} && java interface/Test
<hazard> then do chmod +x on the bash file
<hunst> :O
<soulrider> i know
<soulrider> but i want it to be run on any folder
<soulrider> i mean
<hazard> then you can run it like any other CLI program (or create a program icon in the menu using the 'edit menu' right click menu)
<hazard> any folder menaing what?
<soulrider> the interface folder containing the class files could be anywhere, not a fixed location
<hazard> oh...
<soulrider> sorry, i sucka te xplaining
<hazard> then the only way I'd know how to set it up, is to have it search the most likely places first and then as a default search everywhere for them, then make a conf file somewhere so it remembers where the class files last were
<hazard> it wouldn't be a very complex script, and if you can program in java I'm sure you can figure it out
<dennister> lol..when i'm really trying hard to find it i can't...
<soulrider> so there sno way to cd inside the script tot he place where the script is at ?
<hazard> (find . 2>/dev/null | cut -b 2- would give you the paths to all the files to look for, be warned though that space handling needs to come from somewhere else)
<hazard> umm...yes...
<hazard> there's a way to do that too.
<dennister> !debian-menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about debian-menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khirr> how can i add Terminal on any folder that i want
<soulrider> thast waht i need
<hazard> ah...
<hazard> umm...
<hazard> make a pash script, but "echo $0" in it and tell me what it says.
<Jucato> khirr: right-click on the K Menu and select Edit Menu
<hazard> pash=bash
<hazard> soulrider, or don't tell me because I'm fairly certian I know what it does.
<Jucato> bash scripts in Edgy need to start with #!/bin/bash
<hazard> why?
<hazard> does it actually care?
<dennister> oops...i was about to do an infobash request here in the channel
<khirr> thanks
<Jucato> hazard: I think it does. Edgy now uses DASH instead of BASH
<soulrider> i get /bin/sh: Can't open ./test
<hazard> what's the D standfor?
<dennister> jucato: u have edgy?
<hazard> ummm...
<Jucato> so either you start the script with #!/bin/bash or run the script with "bash script.sh"
<Jucato> DASH = Debian Almquist SHell
<Jucato> dennister: yes
<hazard> soulrider, try running it in bash
<soulrider> how do i dot hat?
<hazard> and you may have forgotten to mark test +X
<dennister> i came in here with some questions about my new edgy install...want to make sure i get the right kernel and stuff
<hazard> +x
<soulrider> replace sh with bash ?
<soulrider> i chmoded it already
<hazard> ok, how are you running it?
<soulrider> oh wait
<soulrider> typ0
<hazard> just ./test?
<soulrider> i gett he same error anyways
<dennister> i started out with ubuntu-server on i386, then added the kubuntu desktop
<hazard> run the command 'bash' then try again
<soulrider> ok, i did bash in console and then ./test
<dennister> uname is 2.6.17-10-server
<hazard> did that work?
<soulrider> nope
<dennister> hi inteliwasp
<dennister> i'm not sure which kernel to get at this point
<inteliwasp> hi
<Jucato> dennister: for the desktop? linux-kernel-generic
<dennister> really? on edgy?
<dennister> version #?
<inteliwasp> how do i make non-printing chariters show in kate?
<hazard> soulrider, oh wait, there's realpath
<markelhas> ppl little help here it power management
<soulrider> ?
<hazard> yea, realpath should do it
<soulrider> what do i do ?
<dennister> markelhas: that's not the right question for u
<dennister> u want to ask about missing menu items
<markelhas> dennister: :P yaps
<dennister> more ppl would be able to help u then
<markelhas> dennister: right
<hazard> if you enter 'realpath' in your terminal what does it do?
<Jucato> dennister: there's no version # for the -generic kernel. it's just linux-kernel-generic
<bobbyd> hi
<dennister> k..thx
<soulrider> command not found
<hazard> grr...
<Jymmm> I just burned Edgy, when I boot off off of it, just drops me to a shell.
<Buddha443556> Hi, will Firefox 2 be backported to Dapper?
<hazard> just a sec, I'm trying to find the package
<hazard> and surprisingly its called 'realpath'
<dennister> by Sanne
<dennister> too late
<hazard> soulrider do "sudo apt-get install realpath"
<hazard> that'll install realpath
<soulrider> the thing is
<soulrider> im gonna give this to someone
<soulrider> and i dont know if they got the package :P
<hazard> then you can have (somewhere near the front of your startup script): PATH="`realpath $0`"
<hazard> then FORCE them to
<hazard> code the script to MAKE them install it or not run.
<dennister> bbs
<rolando> hi, anyone with beryl and ati?
<linux_galore> Im just wondering if its possible to get a Kubuntu T-Shirt  iron on stencil
<hazard> beyond that, searching everywhere, or searching though /proc for the bash script's PID I can't help you.
<linux_galore> or do I juts get one mad up from a template
<linux_galore> Im heading to LCA this year
<linux_galore> (next year sorry) as its here in my own home town
<soulrider> screw it, i think i wont add a script and thats it
<hazard> meh, that works.
<soulrider> its werird
<soulrider> i did chmod +x tot he file
<soulrider> adn it sais its not found
<linux_galore> rolando: I dont think ati has setup there driver yet
<hazard> Or, actually, realpath might be simple enough that you could simply put it with the script file and have it use $PWD/realpath (then hope that they're using the same or very similar distro)
<linux_galore> rolando: nvidia works fine
<hazard> you're sure that you're calling it right?
<smaggard> calling what?
<smaggard> :D
<rolando> linux_galore: yeah ive read you have to use free drivers
<soulrider> im doing ./name
<soulrider> from the directory
<markelhas> ppl ce u
<hazard> sure its not ./name.sh or something silly?
<markelhas> going to sleep
<linux_galore> rolando: well nvidia (blobs) drivers are now setup for Xorg 7.1
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> in fact, im using tab completion :P
<linux_galore> rolando: not sure about ati
<markelhas> no power management
<hazard> werid.
<markelhas> :)
<rolando> ok ok
<adrian_> hi. u guys installing Nvidia?
<hazard> wait, what's the exact contents of the test file?
<markelhas> first time that i don't resolve my problems in this room
<markelhas> this one must be difficult
<smaggard> gnite
<dennister> markelhas: with new distros and versions coming out it's been incredibly busy
<dennister> and the ops in here must be totally exhausted
<Jymmm> I just booted off of edgy and it dropped me to a shell; I'm running an older ATI AIW card. Are the older drivers not supported?
<smaggard> they dont have time to waste on complainers
<markelhas> dennister: sorry if it seames like that
<smaggard> you think crying and going to bed will make everyone rush over to you? go back to microshaft
<dennister> smaggard!
<smaggard> lol :D
<markelhas> dennister: i've always been help out, so thnks anyway to all
<dennister> markelhas: has been extremely patient
<Akuma_> anyone knows why i can boot an x86 cd but not x64? cpu = amd turion 64
<adrian_> did u guys hear about that M$ Novell deal?
<smaggard> but this is free software and your not paying for tech support... so wait as long as it takes.
<smaggard> suse, novell, and M$ are all in bed with eachother
<adrian_> yeah
<Jucato> markelhas: you can try posting in the forums to see if someone there knows
<markelhas> smaggard: what's your problem dude!?
<smaggard> it makes me so effin sick.. you know all M$ is doing is stealing linux idears
<dennister> u still don't have to be so rude smaggard
<adrian_> im not a lawyer but the way i understand it is that now only LEGAL distro u can use is SUSE
<linux_galore> is there a Kubuntu artwork website so I can make my own T-Shirt
<smaggard> markelhas> my problem is you whining about not being helped out like you were just going to up and quit using linux cuz you cant get any help.
<linux_galore> adrian_:  its FUD
<smaggard> what?!
<Jucato> linux_galore: art.ubuntu.com? kde-look.org? not really sure
<dennister> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Jucato> ...
<smaggard> dang
<apokryphos> dennister: what's the problem?
<Jucato> dennister: I think it's a bit too soon to call them :)
<linux_galore> Jucato: well Im surprised I cant get a Kubuntu T-Shirt stencil at least
<Hobbsee> dennister: what's up?
<adrian_> oh crap its 2:30 am here. got to go to sleep. see ya guys
<dennister> really?   how do i stop it?
<markelhas> i'm not saying that kubuntu is bad or something like that.
<Jucato> dennister: too late :P
<charlie5>  hi ... i inadvertantly deleted everything in /usr/local/info ... and now have trouble when instqalling packages which use 'info' ... is it possible to re-create the /usr/local/info dir structure to fix it ?
<Riddell> dennister: what's up?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: someone was just being a bit... too "vocal", so to speak :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> (or aggressive :P)
<dennister> well there are a lot of pple who've been asking for help and been very patient...hardly anyone who has any exp is available
<dennister> and now we have someone who's being very rude
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> ah "rude" was probably a better term :P
<Jymmm> obnoxious?
<Jymmm> "Rude, crude, and socailly unacceptable!"  lol
<dennister> i'm sorry, but i really like this distro...there will be tons of new users, and they don't need to be told off so soon
<smaggard> im being rude? ugh ok this will be the first time ive been called rude in this room.. i guess im going to bed.
<dennister> i've had so much help from so many, i don't want a bad rep to get around...this is a very good channel with tons of help
<smaggard> i know it is
<markelhas> smaggard: i really don't understand u
<markelhas> i like ubuntu i don't want to leave it, just to tune it and learn
<smaggard> but people need to realize that coming in here, asking, and not getting an immediate response MIGHT happen.
<dennister> i think they do smaggard, but over an hour is a long time to be patient
<markelhas> smaggard: dude i'm asking and talking for a couple of hours
<dennister> he wasn't asking for *immediate* help
<smaggard> how much did you pay for this support ticket to be able to complain?
<dennister> and he's not the only one who's been paitent and left
<markelhas> smaggard: i'm not complaining
<smaggard> yes being patient and leaving is one thing, being patient and then giving us the sob story about how his problem must be huge becuse no one can help him is another.
<markelhas> smaggard: just talking about how i fell
<smaggard> if he were to simply say "sorry for getting a little whiny" i would drop the whole thing.
<dennister> and how about u saying ur sorry?
<NeonLightning> i'm using the live cd and my other hd's every time i try and mount them it says they arn't in mtab of fstab and that they must not be plugged in or functioning but i just had a hd with fc4 on it that was detecting and running them fine
<smaggard> what did i say that would warrant a sorry?
<dennister> ur the one's who's been name-calling
<NeonLightning> iis there anything i can try
<Jymmm> Is "ATI 3D Rage Pro" unsupported? That comes from lspci
<smaggard> sorry for telling the truth?
<dennister> smaggard: i thought u were goign to bed
<markelhas> because, normally i've asked for some help and soon or later got the problem resolved, this time 5 or 6 hours and didn't resolve it. so said that maybe its hard to resolve. that's it.
<smaggard> ok everyone, im sorry that markelhas is complaining
<Buddha443556> i'll be happy to say sorry if it gets thing back on track
<Buddha443556> sorry
<smaggard> no im not going to bed, that is what markelhas said and i was implementing that into my statement
<dennister> oh, drop it smaggard, will ya?
<NeonLightning> oh and qtparted is showing the hd's just fine
<markelhas> dennister: keep it cool, tomorow i'll google a little more and ask for help again and i now that i'll resolve y problem
<smaggard> dam
<dennister> NeonLightning: i just found out why some pps were saying qtparted isn't very good
<smaggard> 90% of the questions have already been answered and are in forums
<rolando> hola
<NeonLightning> dennister: ?? sure on some systems it doesn't like doing batch operations but other then that i haven't had issues
<dennister> it was the first time it did not give me accurate results at all
<markelhas> smaggard: sorry if my feeling made u fell bad
<markelhas> smaggard: ce u
<rolando> when trying apt-get remove compiz-core i get this error:
<rolando> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dennister> well i wasn't even doing batch ops
<smaggard> bye have a good sleep, try again tomorrow maybe you will be 1st in line.
<dennister> it just didn't update the drive sizes
<NeonLightning> but my issue isn't with qtparted its with kubuntu not mounting any of my harddrives
<Riddell> NeonLightning: qt parted is often wrong, but also media:/ in konqueror doesn't talk properly to the ubuntu HAL daemon 100% of the time
<smaggard> check your fstab
<markelhas> smaggard: i hope u'll be the last when u need
<Jymmm> I just booted off of edgy and it dropped me to a shell; I'm running an older ATI AIW card. Are the older drivers not supported? Do I need to specify a driver somehow? Does anyone have any suggestions, searchign the wiki isn't turning up too much.
<smaggard> its located in /etc/fstab :D
<smaggard> markelhas> i dont come on here to ask questions'
<NeonLightning> shouldn't manually mounting them override that because no matter what /dev/hd** i try and mount it says it dosen't exist
<azriel> Jymmm try running startx by hand and see what it does
<smaggard> go to /dev and take a peek in there
<markelhas> smaggard: u'll need it, maybe not in linux, but u'll need it
<azriel> Jymmm and then see what the output is in /var/log
<smaggard> see if what you are trying to mount exists
<smaggard> markelhas> need what?
<Riddell> smaggard, markelhas, dennister: since none of you disagree with each other please stop this discussion toot sweet
<donvito> its hard to configure my kubuntu in my network place with win xp and win me?
<markelhas> smaggard: help
<smaggard> yes  and ill ask for help nicely and not complain :D
<markelhas> Riddell: yaps, u right
<dennister> yes, i was trying to get it stopped awhile ago
<dennister> i'd much rather go back to tarting up this new edgy install :)
<smaggard> look i moved on but this dude keeps trying to put the voodoo on me ow
<smaggard> now*
<NeonLightning> both are in there as hdd1 and hdb1
<Riddell> good, sorted
<smaggard> hdd1?
<smaggard> hmmm
<Riddell> dennister: tar up edgy?  why?
<dennister> sorry..*tart
<NeonLightning> i have a few hd's :P
<smaggard> ah i c
<smaggard> like how many?
<NeonLightning> 3 but only 2 are in
<dennister> i've only got the basics this time around...still need the kernel, nvdia drivers...ivtv drivers...
<Jymmm> azriel It's trying to load up the onboard video (which is automagically "disabled" by the bios when another PCI card is installed), works fine under knoppix and debian.
<NeonLightning> and a dvdrom and a cdrw
<smaggard> ide or sata?
<NeonLightning> ide
<smaggard> and hda is mouted right?
<smaggard> mounted*
<dennister> i almost(!!!) had mythtv perfect yesterday...then i stuffed it up :(
<NeonLightning> i'm running the livecd so nothin is mounted
<smaggard> ooo
<smaggard> i c
<smaggard> are you trying to install or what?
<smaggard> or u just want to mount the drives and use the livecd?
<NeonLightning> but i got fc4 installed just broken right now so i'm using the live cd of kubuntu to burn a cd off my other hd's
<rolando> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rolando> how can i fix this??
* NeonLightning was a idiot and didn't take notice of what parts he was deleting and deleted /boot
<smaggard> ouch
<smaggard> lol
<NeonLightning> yea
<NeonLightning> lol second time in my life i've done that one first was like the first 3 months using linux
<Jymmm> azriel: "Fatal Server Error: No screens found" is the exact err msf in the logs
<NeonLightning> i also got edbuntu and ubuntu here
<smaggard> well have you tried mount /dev/hda /mnt/hda
<smaggard> first do sudo mkdir /mnt/hda
<dennister> NeonLightning: and i thought i was bad...deleted mysql/my.conf and all of its backups last night
<hazard> This is...odd...
<hazard> it sort of works...but not quite..
<NeonLightning> lol gj
<smaggard> lol yeah you gotta be careful!
<linux_galore> sheesh Kubuntu seriously needs a T-Shirt stencil template, Im finding nothing
<dennister> hence the clean reinstall
<smaggard> lol
<NeonLightning> mounted just fine
<smaggard> i just now started using ubuntu server to test it out
<linux_galore> time to get Karbon out
<smaggard> ok then other drive  will be /dev/hdb so make another dir of /mnt/hdb and do the same
<smaggard> then cd to /mnt/hda and type ls and ur stuff should be there.
<NeonLightning> i treid that but i'll try again
<dennister> k...back to getting my desktop kernel...only got the server kernel so far...bbs
<smaggard> did it give you an error or something?
<NeonLightning> wierd now its saying the device is busy before it was saying it wasn't there
<NeonLightning> but df -h is still showing the livecd's mounts and the hda i mounted
<Jymmm> linux_galore: scroll to the bottom.... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Artwork/Official
<NeonLightning> well that the device or dir are busy
<Jymmm> linux_galore: or here   https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<linux_galore> Jymmm: your a life saver
<smaggard> so hda is mounted
<NeonLightning> yes
<smaggard> so whats the prob?
<NeonLightning> but hdb is saying device or dir is busy
<smaggard> hmm
<NeonLightning> i'm trying to mount hdb1 and hdd1
<NeonLightning> they are what have all my stuff hda is just the cd
<smaggard> i thought you only had 2 hard drives
<NeonLightning> i do but they are hooked up wierd at present
<smaggard> you will have hda = drive1 and hda1 = partition 1 on hda and hda2 = partition 2 on hda
<smaggard> then the 2nd will be hdb
<NeonLightning> my cd's are my primary's right now and the hd's are the secondary
<smaggard> o
<Jymmm> NeonLightning Eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww
<smaggard> you mean the primary ide channel on the board is your cd drives?!
<NeonLightning> as i said hooked up wierd at present
<NeonLightning> no ide1 has a cd as pri and ide0 has a cd as pri
<smaggard> put 2 hard drives on ide0 as master/slave and the cds on ide1 as master/slave
<smaggard> then you will be a lot less confuserated
<NeonLightning> my ribbons don't allow for that
<smaggard> dont allow as in arent long enough?
<NeonLightning> lenght
<Jymmm> NeonLightning At least make the cd's slave
<smaggard> well dang
<smaggard> atleast slave the cds
<Jymmm> echo echo
<Jymmm> =)
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> cant you get some longer cables or something?
<NeonLightning> well thats the problem the one cd was pri on ide1 to start with but the second was my boot drive and the cable only makes it to my hd tray
<NeonLightning> nope none around
<NeonLightning> i had to give away all my parts systems because woman was complaining
<smaggard> arent the hard drives close to eachother?
<Jymmm> NeonLightning And what's your bullshit excuse for making the hdd's slaves instead of the cd's? glued in jumpers or what?!?!?!  lol
<NeonLightning> yea they are 3 staked ontop of eachother just below the larger bays
<smaggard> ok.. i dont see how you cant make those on ide0 and the cdroms on ide1
<smaggard> if the hds are grouped together and the cd roms are together...
<Jymmm> NeonLightning "Move the jumpers Luke!"
<smaggard> LOL the force is with you!
<NeonLightning> yea i guess but would that be whats causing all the troubles here?
<smaggard> M$ always has to have its hand in everything dangit
<NeonLightning> lol
<smaggard> neonlighting, it goes against all typical pc setups
<NeonLightning> yea i know
<smaggard> lightning
<smaggard> so when you ask for support ppl are gonna be like uhhhhh wtf?
<Jymmm> NeonLightning Get off your lazy ass, get a damn screwdriver and a pair of tweezers, and start cussing when you can't even see the jumpers and have to move them!  Oh, and "Have a nice day!"   LOL
<NeonLightning> lol
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> <<<< agrees with Jymmm
<Jymmm> smaggard =)
* Jymmm been doing this shit for 15+ years....
<NeonLightning> i'll see if that works i was mostly trying to find a quick fix because i gotta get home and my computer is at my dad's house not mine(i don't got net so i leave it here)
<smaggard> ah
<NeonLightning> i been doing this for the same
<smaggard> well put the hds on ide0 and cd on ide1
<NeonLightning> since i was 5 and i'm 20
<deviated> hi there i over come my grub problem
<Jymmm> NeonLightning Most of the time, this IS the quick fix =)
<NeonLightning> ahh ok
<smaggard> deviated> good to hear!
<deviated> now id like to c if i did install the raid0 correctly in edgy installation
<deviated> is there any way to c the raid status or something
<NeonLightning> then a quicker fix but i'll give in for now lol
<Jymmm> NeonLightning Oh the QUICKER fix, buy a new computer off the shelf
<linux_galore> ok now to organise some stencils so I have something to show off at LCA in Sydney
<smaggard> deviated> cat /proc/mdstat
<Jymmm> NeonLightning with AOl signup of course
<smaggard> lol
<NeonLightning> man i wish i'm working with a system that was broken when my dad bought it and i have fixed everything so far since i got it but now gotta get a new mobo for 80$ since its even flaking out durring yum's(its seg faulting durring just about everything)
<smaggard> take the ram out and put it back in
<smaggard> might help
<smaggard> :D
<NeonLightning> done switched out all the ram with new ram
<linux_galore> the real reason i want a Kubuntu T-Shirt though is because my LUG is full of gnomies
<smaggard> o! with the computer off of course
<NeonLightning> ramtested for 6 hours
<smaggard> hmm
<NeonLightning> that was my first thought but memtest didn't find notin wrong
<smaggard> and ur board didnt fail?
<NeonLightning> nope
<deviated> http://pastebin.com/818779 is that good news?
<smaggard> then why is it the board giving you prolems?
<NeonLightning> its mostly durring writing to harddrive cache but i've tried it with 5 diff hd's
<linux_galore> actually Ive had cases were the caps on the motherboard has leaks and would produce random stalls an crashes
<smaggard> looks good
<linux_galore> memtest would run fine
<bxnp> anybody good with pam security
<deviated> wooohooo
<smaggard> i mean deviated> looks good
<deviated> im not that bad then
<smaggard> lol u got it goin!
<linux_galore> put the machine in a cool room and shut it down then wait an hour then reboot it
<NeonLightning> it runs like hell before it warms up
<linux_galore> cool room = big fridge
<smaggard> linux_galore> what caps?
<linux_galore> smaggard: the IO filter caps on the motherboard
<deviated> well ill go and explore my new buntu world thx guys
<NeonLightning> man my systems have been weird after weird my old p2 ran better in my room when i had my heater on and had my room so hot my friends couldn't breath(altho that thing ran great no matter what)
<smaggard> deviated> np enjy that raid0
<smaggard> IO filter.. hmm
<NeonLightning> bbiab probly if not congradualtions on making a lazy man do things the right way lol
<smaggard> lol
<linux_galore> smaggard: only way to test them without a $500k pin mount tester is to put the motherboard in a fridge then boot it up, if it works then hit it with a hair dryer and see if it crashes, dont connect the board to a hardisk just use a live cd
<donvito> what actually wine is?
<linux_galore> donvito: windows api emulator
<donvito> what can i do with wine?
<donvito> install windows aplications in linux?
<linux_galore> donvito: run windows applications in linux
<donvito> its hard to configure them?
<campbch> no
<linux_galore> donvito: without installing windows
<donvito> or i need to install them just like windows
<campbch> lots 'just work'(tm)
<campbch> except for disk changes
<campbch> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<donvito> than that is kool
<linux_galore> donvito: you need to install the apps with wine or you can use something like crossover office
<smaggard> xover is better :D
<linux_galore> smaggard: ram failure is actually pretty rare I found psu/motherboard/connector  failure more common
<smaggard> but not fre
<smaggard> free*
<cpk1> donvito: what windows app do you need to install?
<smaggard> ive had lots of ram to fail
<linux_galore> Ive seen people throw out perfectly working ram when all that was wrong was the socket were the ram was installed was dirty
<smaggard> but also crappy psu is common
<smaggard> linux_galore> lol ive seen it first hand as well
<smaggard> in 3 years of business ive only come across 3 cpus that just "failed" because of no power surge or anything.
<smaggard> i would say 95% of the time, the cpu isnt to blame
<smaggard> heck... 99% lol
<linux_galore> they pull the ram out insert a new stick, ooh look its now working, must be bad ram, no idiot when you removed the sick you flushed the dirt out
<dennister> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<linux_galore> I havent had a cpu failure in ages
<smaggard> they do make them well :D
<linux_galore> s/sick/stick/
<linux_galore> motherboard are what i find fail allot these days
<smaggard> yes, mobos and psus are so cheap these days
<linux_galore> PSU failures happen but depend on how crappy it is
<smaggard> ppl buy a pc chips board for $39 and wonder why its lasts 3 months
<smaggard> or doa
<linux_galore> smaggard: yeah they pay $400 for a Video card and $40 for a motherboard
<smaggard> lol
<linux_galore> then wonder why the IO is crap
<campbch> has anyone here installed call of duty?
<smaggard> ive seen $800 cpus placed in those $49 pc chips boards im like OMFG
<smaggard> and have you noticed how mislead the public is on video cards? the more MB the better hands down... thats what they think anyway..
<smaggard> they dont know about pipelines or anything
<smaggard> what interface it uses or anything.
<linux_galore> smaggard: lol, the new quad core intel cpu's are 775, so you can now imagine some fool putting a $1k cpu in a $50 motherboard
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> im sure itll happen.
<smaggard> they blow all their money in one place
<smaggard> its like buying a corvetter engine and only having enough money left for a bug chassis
<smaggard> corvette**
<linux_galore> smaggard: best one Ive seen was an idiot who had a Dual core Xeon with a decent motherboard and it kept crashing, opened the box and it has a 240watt psu lol
<smaggard> LOL!!!!!!!!!
<smaggard> *drops head and laughs*
<smaggard> ive seen manufacturers like DELL do the same thing!
<smaggard> hahahahaa
<linux_galore> sold him a 550 watt PSU and it woked fine and I charged him the usual $100 idiot tax
<smaggard> lol of course.. how can u stay in business unless you charge the idiot fee
<linux_galore> the friggin CPU "alone" consunes 200-300watts
<smaggard> really? wow didnt know that.
<smaggard> prob had a dvd drive, dvd burner, 2 hard drives, and 4 usb headers lol
<linux_galore> yeah the dual core xeons are gass guzzlers, ever wonder why Del swapped to Opterons
<smaggard> haha
<smaggard> you just gotta bite the bullet and get a good psu.. they are only like $45
<smaggard> prob even cheaper.
<smaggard> but the $19 ones.. just dont even bother
<linux_galore> well you can get a generic 550watt psu for around US$100
<linux_galore> that wont blow up
<smaggard> haha not blowing up is good
<dennister> I'm confused on the server-desktop connection in relation to the kernels available for edgy
<linux_galore> well you just pick the things up, if they feel lite you know they are rubbish
<smaggard> lol
<campbch> :'( i would build a pc, if i had money.
<smaggard> i built a system for a graphics designer here that had a thermaltake 750W
<dennister> what i have now are lin-img-2.6.17-10-server and lin-img-server
<linux_galore> I had a Del server in and the thing has two sockets for a Xeom P4 and the guy wanted to fit some more ram and a CPU to his workstation, one minor problem, for some goofy reason dell has a slimline 180w PSU
<dennister> i installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage, and now need the desktop kernel...I think
<dragonfly7_> Is there a way to underclock my graphics card? It overheats and crashes the system doing things as simple as playing movies full screen. Can I make it run slower so that it doesn't do this?
<smaggard> linux_galore> DUDE i run into that ALL  the time!! what is their deal!?
<dennister> am i right? first of all? i still need the desktop kernel image?
<smaggard> ack my batt is gettig low
<linux_galore> smaggard: gateway do the same stupid thing too, you have to fit another psu with the extra cpu
<smaggard> maybe they are trying to impress the EPA LOL
<smaggard> see look our computers use 150W power supplies :D
<linux_galore> smaggard: I have a feeling you have hit it on the nose
<linux_galore> smaggard: that and it makes the machine cheaper
<smaggard> yeah they prob had all these lying around collecting dust from 6 years ao
<smaggard> ago*
<linux_galore> smaggard: but doing that with a "workstation" is just plain stupid
<campbch> has anyone here gotten call of duty to work?
<dragonfly7_> Aparently not. OK. Maybe I will just disable it.
<dennister> i see a man cares about his spelling :)
<smaggard> lol
<dennister> <---is slipping with hers again
<smaggard> does anyone mind if i get naked on cam?
<linux_galore> aaah good o'l in-line spell checking
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> that was a joke btw
<dennister> best be careful now that i'm on irc and amsn again after many years of absence...it might affect my publishing work
<dragonfly7_> I can't get spell check to work in Kopete without opening the stupid wizard.
<smaggard> ah
<smaggard> im using gaim for msn... does amsn support cam/audio yet?
<linux_galore> dragonfly7_: konversation work in irc and has spell check
<linux_galore> works*
<smaggard> actually gaim is being used for all my im accounts
<dragonfly7_> Yeah, but I don't like launching a seperate app for IRC.
<dennister> it might...i haven't looked for it, but i should, cause my son has one and i'm trying to convince him to ditch windoze too
<linux_galore> dragonfly7_: just use gaim then, it does everything
<smaggard> i really want to find a good yahoo client that supports voice, but so far no go. the only thing keeping 1 doze install in the house is cam/voice functionality
<dennister> he was concerned he wouldn't be able to chat with his friends on msn without windoze
<linux_galore> dragonfly7_: the new UI is very simple
<dragonfly7_> I was using gaim, till it started crashing randomly every ten(ish) minutes. I couldn't figure out why so I switched.
<dennister> that's why i got it actually
<linux_galore> smaggard: Gyach-enhanced
<linux_galore> smacnay: it does voice
<linux_galore> on yahoo
<smaggard> linux_galore ive tried that, but i can only hear... the output is like weird
<smaggard> but i know my mic works i can use audacity with it
<smaggard> i had gyach and gyachi
<dragonfly7_> And now that I switched, I like the UI more, except the lack of spell check in the text window.
<dennister> linux_galore: u seem to know what ur doing to a high degree...would you be able to clear up my confusion on kernels? pls?
<linux_galore> Smack you need to run gyach with artsdsp -m  /usr/bin/gyach
<smaggard> aight lemme try
<linux_galore> smaggard: fixes that
<dragonfly7_> nah, linux is just guessing.
<dragonfly7_> :)
<smaggard> lol dragon
<dennister> heheheh
<linux_galore> dennister: what kernel are you looking at
<dennister> <--used to be a heahunter...IT specialist...can usually spot good techeads
<linux_galore> dennister: and what for
<smaggard> says artsdps works only for libraries
<dennister> what i have now are lin-img-2.6.17-10-server and lin-img-server   edgy i386
<linux_galore> smaggard: hmm I use that same trick with skype to stop mic delay
<dennister> then i installed the kubuntu-desktop metapackage...am i right that i still need a desktop image?
<smaggard> i have skype but dont know anyone who uses it lol
<campbch> where is sources.list located? i cant remember
<linux_galore> dennister: the server kernel is for smp machines and has a few extra hacks for things like apache
<smaggard> its /etc/apt/
<campbch> alright, thanks
<smaggard> yup
<dennister> yes, and this is intended to be a non-dedicated mythbox...so hence the server
<smaggard> next time you can type locate sources.list too :D
<smaggard> or locate anyotherfile hehe
<linux_galore> dennister: you dont need a server kernel for myth, in fact I would be going for the i686 one
<matthew_> anyone else get errors when starting kate from konsole?
<smaggard> nope mine works
<dennister> well that's what i've got...been following this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop
<linux_galore> dennister: why have the larger more resource hungry kernel when you dont have raid 5 or apache going
<matthew_> mine works too, just gives me a couple screens full of text first
<dennister> i will have apache going...a whole lamp server is required for myth
<smaggard> linux_galore> i found what your talking about in a forum and it works for them too.. hmmm thats weird it wont work for me :(
<linux_galore> dennister: aaah
<dragonfly7_> Whoa! I actually used bash for something useful!
<linux_galore> dennister: your not a cli junky
<dragonfly7_> Sorry, go on...
<dennister> don't worry...i'll be getting to that point soon enuf, i'm sure :)
<dennister> <---3-mth old linux noob
<linux_galore> smaggard: make sure you have the correct path to the gyach binary, gyach sometimes installs in /usr/local/bin/
<smaggard> aight
<dennister> back to my question...do i still need a desktop kernel image, and if so, which one?
<smaggard> ok it loaded that time :D
<smaggard> anyone in a yahoo room that can hear sound and want to tell me if my mic works?
<linux_galore> dennister: yeah what I do with Ubuntu is remove the old kernel and install the one, when you install the server kernel it will still use the old kernel by default unless you remove it
<linux_galore> s/the one/the new one/
<linux_galore> dennister: install the new one first though or the package manager does a dummy spit
<dennister> oh dear...i'm used to simply leaving the old one...i was told to do that and the newer one will be at the top in grub, used by default
<linux_galore> dennister: nope
<smaggard> lol you gotta love the yahoo conversations
<linux_galore> smaggard: yeah Voice on yahoo is like a low IQ detector
<smaggard> lol
<dennister> but which one? there's linux-image 386, linux-image generic, , linux-image-2.6.17-10-386...
<slop|kara> how do i change a user's permissions so that they can only access files within their home directory?
<linux_galore> smaggard: I cant spell so when I talk like an idiot people with think Im not so stupid
<smaggard> lol
<dennister> no...the lin-img-2.6.17-10-386 is geared towards desktop systems
<linux_galore> smaggard: and yahoo still uses the tsp.dll codec that over 15 years old, it sound like rubbish
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> yeah
<smaggard> hmm it sounds a little broken up or something
<dennister> so that leaves linux-image-386 and linux-image-generic
<smaggard> but pretty good for linux and free :D
<linux_galore> smaggard: so you have these morons with there $8 mics and $10 audio cards with there $29 motherboards talking on Yahoo with its 15 year old audio codec, yep thats going to work
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> hahahahaaa
<deviated> hi! i might have a little questing for my nvidia card i installed nvidia-glx since it seemed to be prety recent... but what about the nforce chipset... should i install it or ubuntu automaticly installed them since sound and network seems to work well.. i remember having to install them on my window box thats why i m woundering
<linux_galore> Im off
<linux_galore> work to do
<dennister> thx linux_galore
<deviated> any1 knows about this?
<dennister> well, here goes nuthin...(fingers crossed)
<Sheazsche> im having an issue with speedstepping in both ubuntu and kubuntu. Occasionally for NO apparaent reason  on my dual core pentium M it will alternate between maximum clocked speed and minimum clock between the two processors. This goes on forevver and really heats my sytem up. i cannot figure out what brings this on
<linux_galore> dennister: you should have tried knopmyth
<smaggard> hmm they say i pop up as talking but they dont hear anything
<dragonfly7_> Does anyone know the xorg option to allow monitor rotation if I am using now graphics driver? (ie: nv)
<smaggard> the sound from the mic comes through the speakers here
<dennister> knoppmyth wouldn't install
<linux_galore> dennister: ubuntu is noce but its the long way around
<linux_galore> nice*
<dennister> i've now tried so many distros it's not even funny
<dennister> ubuntu is the one that works best on my system
<smaggard> same here
<smaggard> lol
<dennister> i even got my tuner working yesterday with edgy
<dennister> and lots of very experienced linux ppl have told me those ivtv drivers are the hardest thing they've ever had to do
<linux_galore> smaggard: just remembered soemthing about gyach, disable duplex in the sound server section in kcontrol
<smaggard> hmmmm i think im confused on the mixer controls
<smaggard> ah mmk h/o
<linux_galore> smaggard: and make the time out about 1-2 seconds
<smaggard> it was already disabled.. but ppl still cant hear me
<linux_galore> tsp doesnt do duplex so when you transmit is stuffs up
<linux_galore> it*\
<smaggard> you mean the auto-suspend setting?
<dennister> k, the kernel's almost done...will have to reboot...later ppl
<linux_galore> smaggard: yeah
<smaggard> mmk
<smaggard> wow it was 60
<linux_galore> smaggard: also artsd has a delay problem making it fail thats why you have to use the artdsp -m trick
<linux_galore> smaggard: works with skype too, geat method of getting rid of echo on skype in linux because you swap to real time
<Soldier1991> Hello.
<smaggard> hmm ill try talking again
<Soldier1991> I have a problem with my ATI Radeon 9250.
<campbch> that's descriptive
<Soldier1991> Everytime I'm about to start the X/GUI, I get an error and it send me back to the ubuntu command line.
<linux_galore> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Soldier1991> Or Ubuntu Konsole.
<campbch> is it smoking? do you see flames? :D
<Soldier1991> Lol no?
<smaggard> whoah now everything is echoing
<Soldier1991> Can someone please help me.
<Soldier1991> ?
<smaggard> lol
<Soldier1991> ?
<cpk1> !ati | Soldier1991
<ubotu> Soldier1991: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Soldier1991> But it said I havea  9700 or higher, which I don't.
<Soldier1991> Or is that a example?
<smaggard> whoah! sounds like a robot
<smaggard> but i am closer to getting sound tho i do gotta say.. i actually hear myself
<cpk1> Soldier1991: so if you keep reading it says to install the open source ati driver if the above isnt true
<bxnp> hi new kubuntu user overhere
<bxnp> why cant i install mplayer on kubuntu
<cpk1> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3461 kB, installed size 8624 kB
<smaggard> hey i think i got it working :D
<NightWolf_Wicca> I was trying to update Amarok, and adept updater broke the amarok-xine package. anyone know how i can fix this?
<cpk1> bxnp: you know how to enable other repos?
<bxnp> well i have to add it in this file /etc/apt/source.list right cpk1
<bxnp> but cpk1 i dont know in wich repo the mplayer is
<cpk1> bxnp: yes, but if you are more comfortable using adept you can enable it using adept, mplayer is in multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<smaggard> brb
<Keaton> I've got trouble with Samba sharing. When I try to go into the settings for it, either by right-clicking a folder I want to share or going through the System Settings, all the options under sharing are greyed out and the text is cut off so I can't see what it says.
<NightWolf_Wicca> I was trying to update Amarok, and adept updater corrupted the amarok-xine package. anyone know how i can fix this?
<Soldier1991> My graphics card isn't on the list.
<Soldier1991> My graphics card isn't on the list of opensource.
<Soldier1991> sdsa
<Soldier1991> oops.
<Soldier1991> I see,Radeon 9200PRO/9200/9200SE, M9+
<campbch> how do i mount a cdrom drive to cdrom?
<Soldier1991> But I'm not sure if those would be with my 9250.
<campbch> nightwolf, try uninstalling that package and reinstalling it?
<bxnp> thanks cpk1
<bxnp> it worked
<bxnp> btw do you allso now something about pim
<Steven_M> kopete doesn't show up in the upgradeable package section of aptitude. Here's my sources.list (http://pastebin.com/818804) What should I add to be able to upgrade to the new kopete?
<NightWolf_Wicca> how? when i request removal or purge of amarok-xine, it requests removal of kubuntu-desktop and amarok too
<bxnp> cpk1, i meant pam
<smaggard> hmm i can hear ppl just find but i pissed them all off apparently when i left and it started sending a bunch of garbage
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> anyone use skype?
<smaggard> they say im stepping!
<smaggard> im dont even have my mic hooked up
<m4jqp> when i reboot my computer it doesnt show text ... but if i boot into console mode and type startx i can see text ... how do i make it so that when i reboot it's the same as typin gstartx ?
<campbch> ok, i finally got call of duty to install all the way, and in the end it gives me some nonspecific BS I/O error, what should i do? i'm running wine latest version, and COD is a game that is supposed to work smoothly
<bxnp> anybody good with pam
<smaggard> nope not me
<zblach> hey
<zblach> quick question. i'm running kubuntu 6.10 on my laptop, and i'm trying to get my embedded camera working
<zblach> now, i know exactly what model it is, but i can't find support anywhere.
<zblach> any ideas?
<[cf] nightrid3r> zblach: dmesg will tell if the kernel supports it
<zblach> [cf] nightrid3r: dmesg tells me lots of things
<hollywoodb> zblach: lspci should give you the chip it uses... that and the forums or google should get you started
<[cf] nightrid3r> zb http://www.exploits.org/v4l/
<zblach> hollywoodb: lspci lists it as 'unknown device 0832', but i've discovered it to be a Ricoh RY5U870-V*001
<[cf] nightrid3r> zblach: dmesg | grep Ricoh
<hollywoodb> zblach: read this: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-uvc-devel@lists.berlios.de/msg00158.html
<hollywoodb> "
<hollywoodb> That gPhoto was able to detect your device as a USB digital camera. This probably means that Ricoh, in their infinite wisdom, decided that a still image capture interface was the way to go for a webcam device, and wrote a Windows driver to emulate a video device from something that looks like a digital camera to the computer."
<smaggard> grrrrrrrrr
<zblach> hollywoodb: thanks
<zblach> this is almost perfect
<zblach> exactly what i'm looking for, but wrong make. i've an HP laptop
<zblach> and a ricoh RY5U870
<zblach> :D
<hollywoodb> zblach: yeah, I'm not sure if the "Y" in the name makes any difference, or if the "Y" is just the version they put in Sony laptops ;)  HP does that with printers, you can by a 840Cxi at walmart and an 840Cx at newegg, and they're the exact same printer less one letter
<zblach> hollywoodb: huh. i know intel make T2400 and T2400e chips, but they're completely different. i was assuming the same case
<zblach> lol. now that i look closer, i see that one of the links has already been visited by me
<Soldier1991> Okay, I installed Kubuntu, but I cannot start the x.
<Soldier1991> It gives me a fatal error.
<Soldier1991> Right when it's about to start, back to the full screen console, saying fatal error.
<Soldier1991> Any ideas?
<rodrigo> excuse me......im having a problem when im going to update my operate system. Where can I get information about my source list?
<Soldier1991> Hello?
<Station> hi
<Soldier1991> Do you know about radeon issues and how I cannot start the x?
<Station> no i don't.  I'm having graphics problems myself with Nvidia.
<Soldier1991> Oh.
<Soldier1991> Okay.
<Station> I have ubuntu Edgy 6.10 installed and I have the nvidia driver installed for my GeForce 7900GTO graphics card.  I am viewing on an HDTV with a native resolution of 1320x720.  Can anyone help me display Ubuntu in that native resolution.  By default I do not see any widescreen resolution options, and by my best efforts I have only gotten 1280x768 to work.
<Station> ?
<Station> 1320x768 is the native resolution, not 1320x720, oops.
<purpleposeidon> Can anyone tell be about configuring SANE?
<bLaZeD> roob@WeEdBuNtU:~/Desktop/LWPro4126$ limewire
<bLaZeD> runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<bLaZeD> anyone know what that is all about
<orkid__> try to get a ModeLine for that resolution ... or try to simply insert it into xorg.conf where the other resolutions are listed.
<dennister> hello again
<dennister> have my new kernel and nvidia driver :) a bit smoother this second time around
<dennister> timeout problem letalis?
<letalis> no i was trying to get rid of xgl
<letalis> lol
<letalis> i dont know why anyone uses it to be honest, most 3d apps dont work while its in use.
<letalis> i bet the join part messages are annoying, i apologize
<letalis> its fixed now, lol
<dennister> sorry letalis, since no one was talking i fiished my ivtv driver installation
<dennister> i don't think my nic was used so konversation didn't flash
<dennister> letalis: ? did it flash for u?
<dennister> guess not...time for the blasted lirc stuff <grrr>
<inteliwasp> i am trying to install a program but when i run ./configure, it gives me this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<dennister> hi inteliwasp :) ...i have a similar prob
<dennister> or did this morning b4 i did a clean install...everyone gave up on fixing my issue, including me
<dennister> u on edgy?
* inteliwasp is useing 6.06
<dennister> k...i was wondering it was a prob/bug with edgy
<dennister> any other error clues?
<inteliwasp> not sure, but the program i am trying to install is for kde
<smaggard> does an upgrade to edgy remoeve apps and programs you already have installed?
<dennister> not sure smaggard; i did a clean install
<smaggard> ah mmk
<smaggard> im wondering if edgy maybe will help gaych work better
<smaggard> gyach*
<inteliwasp> smaggard, i dtongly sugest to do a clean install if you want edgy
<dennister> well it certainly helped ivtv drivers...went like clockwork again
<smaggard> dang
<inteliwasp> *stongly i mean
<smaggard> strongly?
<smaggard> lol
<dennister> the speller...
<smaggard> hmm i guess i dont have that much on here that i need to save..
<inteliwasp> i cant spell worth a darn...  :P
<smaggard> just mainly i cant remember exactly how i setup the wireless drivers, i had to find a wifi driver that worked and iunno where i put it lol
<dennister> smaggard's very meticulous with fixing his typos
<inteliwasp> what is your wireless card?
<smaggard> cuz i have to make sure ppl understand :D
<dennister> smaggard: apparently wifi does not work well with edgy
<dennister> i came across a bug report about wireless
<smaggard> i use ndiswrapper and the driver for hp zv6000 laptop
<smaggard> o really?
<smaggard> hmm
<inteliwasp> with edgy, a lot of things changed under the skin
<dennister> yes...while i was searching for something else...i didn't take a close look at the date tho, as i'm not using wireless on this pc
<smaggard> what happened to notebookanalysis.com?!!!
<dennister> better check it out to see if they fixed it in this latest stable release
<inteliwasp> i couldn't use my old drivers when i tried edgy but ndiswrapper worked nice
<smaggard> hmm
<dennister> what the heck does "backported from debian upstream." mean...or backport, for that matter?
<smaggard> well now im a bit lost because there were forums for my exact model but now they are gone.
<letalis> dennister: yeah it flashed
<letalis> lol
<smaggard> first is was zv6000forums.com and then notebookanalysis.com and now nothing
<dennister> heheheh...little more busy now too
<inteliwasp> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inteliwasp> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<letalis> the plusses to attempting to setup xgl? the settings i added into my X config make X flat out fly.
<letalis> lol
<dennister> i just installed mine
<dennister> ty inteliwasp...and "upstream"?
<dennister> !upstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<inteliwasp> beats me
<inteliwasp> use kubuntu wiki
<dennister> i'm trying to install this lirc properly this time, according to Mario's lirc page
<dennister> and he says the packages in edgy for my remote are broken...to use his, which are 'backported...'
<inteliwasp> i forgot what i need to do to get my ntfs partitions to mount...
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  add an entry to the fstab.
<dennister> fstab inteliwasp, and ntfsprogs?
<Dr_willis> - /dev/hda1 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0
<dennister> hi Dr_willis :)
<inteliwasp> dennister, you need to uncomment the backports in adept
<Dr_willis> howdy
<dennister> they are uncommented, i'm just trying to figure out which part of his howto applies to his package
<Th3_Cr0up13R>  hey guys i have this little problem i dont understand, dvd player plays the dvd that i backup but it wouldnt  mount the cd at all if its a dvd movie
<Th3_Cr0up13R> [04:57]  <Th3_Cr0up13R> any ideas what could be wrong
<dennister> some of these edgy howtos really need some work in terms of documentation...others are flawless
<dennister> Th3_Cr0up13R: u need libdvdcss2
<Th3_Cr0up13R> dennister:  i got that already
<dennister> and w32codecs...ok, have u got your video drivers installed if nvdia or ati?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> every lib that is for dvd i got it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i even got the development files
<dennister> did u get them all from adept or synaptic?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> adept
<dennister> libdvdcss2 won't be in adept
<Th3_Cr0up13R> well it is on mine
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i can see it right now
<dennister> ok, i stand corrected...
<dennister> since the plf repository closed down...it's been much more difficult to get them
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis, i got the lines in fstab, but only root can mount...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what is the difference between adept and synaptic
<Th3_Cr0up13R> they should hold the same packages dont they?
<dennister> synaptic is for gnome, adept for kde
<dennister> yes...it's a matter of preference mostly
<inteliwasp> dennister, er... libdvdcss2 is in adept...
<dennister> they and apt all depend on the one sources.list file
<dennister> ok...perhaps u have some repositories i don't
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yeah i had an update problem with that i changed it manually ages ago
<Th3_Cr0up13R> now though the dvd is not fully working and the printer doesnt exist at all
<Th3_Cr0up13R> for some reason
<farid> Please advise how to update KDE to 3.5.5
<dennister> hmm...do u have the ogl video drivers?
<dennister> and which printer is it?
<dennister> of course i probably won't be able to help u much anyway, as i am a noob
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  with the right umask options,, root can mount. (auto mount) and the users can read the mounted partition.
<dennister> <--knows her limitations
<Th3_Cr0up13R> canon 15000
<dennister> k...i did write a howto for another distro for a problematic brother mfc
<max_> K3B wont recogine a wma or mp3 when burning... it says it is an unsuported format....is there somthing im doing wrong?
<dennister> Dr_willis: i have my new clean install :)
<lalo> hi everybody
<Dr_willis> Spanking Clean! :)
<dennister> trying to do the lirc thing properly this time...despite a rather difficult-to-undeerstand howto
<lalo> can so tell me why konqueror ask me to save the file when i clic a url link?
<dennister> yep...being very careful this time
<dennister> to heck with that howto that steered me so wrong
<max_> K3B wont recogine a wma or mp3 when burning... it says it is an unsuported format....is there somthing im doing wrong?
<Dr_willis> max_,  for mp3 - the Kubuntu FAQ tells what pacnge you need to isntall..
<Dr_willis> for wma - 'friends dont let friends use wma' :) no clue there.
<blackv1> OK I"m trying to get a wi-fi connection working on a 64 bit compaq presario with a Dell broadcom 1470 wlan. I blacklisted bcm43xx and install bcmwl5.inf with ndiswrapper. Now I can pull a list of available wi-fi connections nearby with Wireless Assistant but am unable to connect?
<max_> its mainly mp3s
<lalo> no one knows?
<dennister> there is a xmms-wma package available in the same places as w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<dennister> and u need mplayer...it gives support for wma
<dennister> i did get those formats going awhile back...now i've converted all the w4a and wma to mp3
<dennister> does that help u max_?
<max_> i have mplayer
<dennister> k...what about xmms?
<max_> have it
<dennister> an alternate route if u want to convert them is ffmpeg or pacpl...i did get pacpl working, but it's not easy to configure
<max_> i can convert them
<max_> im trying to burn them
<dennister> that's often ur best bet...ac3 codecs r also important for movies and music
<smaggard> burn what
<dennister> music files smaggard
<smaggard> neat
<smaggard> i use k3b :D :D
<smaggard> gnite
<xsacha> how come when i close my browser, it copies a website url into my clipboard?
<xsacha> konqeuror this is
<__GARY> help, i just installed win4lin now i cant log in to my kubuntu desktop
<dennister> __GARY: do u have a text-based ability?
<dennister> or r you on livecd mode?
<dennister> sorry, u must be on livecd
<__GARY> no just the graphical, when i try to do a console login it just goes black
<dennister> oh dear...what is win4lin?
<__GARY> i'm on live cd right no, because i can't access my hd install
<__GARY> it's an emulator that allows you to run windows under linux
<dennister> ahhh, and windoze doesn't like these emulators
<dennister> don't get me wrong: i probably can't help you as i'm a noob, but i can at least offer u some sympathy
<__GARY> the install went (seemingly) perfect, the after doing a few other things i decided to reboot, and couldn't get in
<__GARY> that's cool man sympathy helps!
<dennister> i think a lot of the more experienced linux users in here are tired from a lot of support work over he last few days....after releases
<__GARY> yeah, I'll bet I've been running edgy since knot 2 I've had very few problems
<dennister> i know i was up for 24+ hours yesterday...had such a serious problem with a new clean install of edgy i've started the install again
<dennister> i love it...i've tried so many other distros, but nothing could get my common tuner to work, and now edgy has the ivtv drivers in the repos...goes like clockwork
<dennister> wb Mythbusters
<dennister> r u a mythtv user?
<__GARY> the thing i ran into was it set up the wrong dns servers and i couldn't connect with firefox
<dennister> i haven't even tried to install firefox yet...i want my myth working first
<dennister> then i'll worry about configuring my printer, office, email, etc.
<__GARY> priorities!
<__GARY> :)
<dennister> hey, get the toughest stuff out of the way first, backup, then worry about the small fry
<__GARY> well I'll try back later for some help, good luck!
<dennister> thx :) later
<javier> hola
<joe_> Is it possible to have kubuntu and fedora core 6 on the same computer
<jon_> can someone help me upgrade gaim to the beta version?
<jon_> can i install a deb package
* Neil3 would suggest kopete if you're using kde
<jon_> im not sure how to do that
<jon_> how do you dl a package from debuntu.org?
<unix_infidel> jon_: you want 2.0?
<jon_> yes
* unix_infidel wonders if sveas packaged it already.
<xsist> hello all.
<unix_infidel> jon_: dapper or edgy?
<jon_> dapper
<unix_infidel> jon_: dapper ships with beta 3.1
<unix_infidel> erm, esorry...
<jon_> i upgraded with breezy
<unix_infidel> jon_ / jon__: edgy ships with 3.1 beta.
<jon_> ah
<unix_infidel> you might wanna google for 3.1 backports.
<jon_> but the beta is on dapper right?
<jon_> i found the package on a site i just dont know how to get it
<xsist> I have recently changed to kubuntu edgy from mandriva... everything is working ok now exept for booting... when edgy boots up it hangs detecting the SATA drives... it finds SATA 1 right off, but it sits and spins on 2,3, and 4 . after those finally time out it moves on like normal.. can anyone help?
<unix_infidel> jon_: might be best to ask in #gaim
<jon__> I just installed Edgy. I have a Logitech Quickcam 3000. It is a Vid4Lin compliant cam. It worked under Dapper, but I'm not getting any picture now.
<dennister> xsist: perhaps, but probably not from me... unix_infidel?
<jon__> Did Dapper change the Vid4Lin modules?
<unix_infidel> dennister: ?
<dennister> i believe so jon
<dennister> xsist needs some help...can u?
<xsist> please?
<jon__> xsist, do you have an entry for each SATA drive in /etc/fstab?
<unix_infidel> i havent done sata in linux.
<dennister> jon__: it's a different kernel, so capture cards need different drivers
<xsist> thats a very good question...
<unix_infidel> xsist: please paste your dmesg ouput.
<unix_infidel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xsist> i dont think i do though as i only have one drive..
<Vague_Rant> Hey, where are the games?
<Vague_Rant> Like, Klondike and stuff.
<dennister> the good news is that edgy makes capture drivers MUCH easier than in dapper
<VampyricPenguin> This is a fresh install of Edgy it worked using the default module under Dapper.
<dennister> ahhh, well i'm not much of a helper i'm afraid...but unix_infidel seems to be quite helpful
<VampyricPenguin> xsist, take a look at /etc/fstab and look at the partition entries for the other partitions. Does it have the right filesystem listed?
<dennister> i mostly give moral support :) and simple tips
<xsist> pasted...
<xsist> fstab is good to go...
<unix_infidel> xsist: paste the URL pastebin gave you here.
<jon_> how long does the distro upgrade to edgy take?
<xsist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30509/
<dennister> here's my question: i'm trying to rename a file, and konsole keeps telling me i have a syntax error at line 1. what gives?
<xsist> hangs around line 240...
<unix_infidel> xsist: so i see.
<unix_infidel> xsist: i'd google various lines from that section and see if you get any hits.
<xsist> ill give it a try..
<unix_infidel> you have an ide drive in there too.
<unix_infidel> ?
<xsist> nope..
<xsist> cdroms on ide...
<dennister> unix_infidel: my turn? :)
<dennister> wb nino
<nino> hey dennister!!
<momal> Does anyone here have vmware running under edgy??
<nino> any hopes for mythtv today??
<dennister> oh yes...and i'm being extremely careful this time :)
<nino> starting from scratch?
<dennister> now that i know what to expect, it'll be easier...practise makes...yep
<dennister> i'm at lirc stage, past ivtvdriver
<nino> im having fun with sata drives today!! :)
<dennister> then i'm done with teh hardware, and on to database, apache, php...then mythtv itself
<dennister> so was xsist, who was just in here
<nino> cool man
<nino> dint see
<dennister> perhaps u can help me with something?
<nino> shhot
<nino> shooot
<dennister> should be simple renaming, but...have a 3part filename in /home/user
<dennister> i can't seem to rename it to a 2 part name cause i'm getting this error message: Bareword "conf" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<nino> special carecters involved??
<dennister> don't think so...filename is lircd.conf.hauppauge...i need it to be lircd.conf
<dennister> hold on...i just thought of something
<nino> why not create lircd.conf and copy the contents of the other one into it??
<dennister> download it as a 2part
<dennister> just a sec
<dennister> ok...that worked...could then cp it to /etc/lirc/
<nino> great stuff
<dennister> but i really do have to find out about 'strict subs' what it means and what to do about it...workarounds
<dennister> i've come across it b4...was really surprised when h3sp4wn wasn't familiar with it
<dennister> he seems so knowledgeable
<nino> mmm it takes time to master this INCREDIBLE operating system!!
<dennister> yes, it most definitely does...i think i'm learning pretty fast tho, if i do say so myself
<nino> linux has allot of different steams!!
<nino> streams
<dennister> i don't think many can get myth working after 3 mths exp...esp if they've never taken a tech course in their lives
<dennister> will stop bragging now :)
<nino> i run a surveilance system with a 400gig mysql database and i could not even help you yesterday!! FUNNY
<dennister> ahh...ur a dba?
<nino> huh
<dennister> database administrator
<nino> sys admin
<dennister> ah, k
<dennister> that woulda been my next guess
<nino> but like i said so many flavours in linux!!
<dennister> so many flavors of technology...never mind just linux
<xsist> crud... its a kernel issue...
<nino> I got ipcop the linux hardware firewall => thats my speciality!!
<xsist> never done a kernel patch before...
<dennister> xsist..perhaps nino could help u...he was working with sata drives today
<dennister> and is a sys admin
<dennister> since unix_infidel seems to have vanished
<nino> lol dennister!!
<xsist> found a good deal of info on the prob.. looks like its an issue with the sata driver...
<dennister> heheheh
<nino> xsist u adding on to the system??
<dennister> i'm not a helper much in this forum...mostly a hand-holder and director of pps to others
<xsist> nope.. new build..
<zack> hello
<nino> is it not picking up on the sata drive??
<dennister> ur a migrator from mandriva, right xsist?
<xsist> yeah...
<xsist> lol ubuntu is a little different..
<momal> Does anyone here have vmware running under edgy??
<dennister> is it a kernel panic from too many sata drives?
<nino> nope momal
<xsist> nope... only got one sata... it hangs looking for the other 3
<xsist> mobo supports 4...
<xsist> only have 1...
<dennister> the other 3 are?
<xsist> non existant...
<xsist> only one drive..
<dennister> oh...i stand corrected
<nino> have u got the manufactures driver??
<xsist> thats the prob there isnt any more to find..
<xsist> for windowz
<nino> jip
<xsist> no linux drivers i can find...
<dennister> it finds mine beautifully...
<nino> ooi now we've got a prob
<xsist> lol everything is good after it finishes booting...
<dennister> of course i have an ide drive too, but i believe i started otu with just the one sata
<dennister> out*
<nino> in the bios!!!
<xsist> ?
<nino> dissable raid support
<dennister> that's right...
<xsist> dont think its on but ill give it a try..
<xsist> brb
<nino> u having fun dennister?
<dennister> yes, i am, ty :)
<dennister> just wanna check the dates of this new conf file i've inserted into root directory
<sephyria> hey
<dennister> i selpt the morning away, then woke up to find not a drop of water in the house
<sephyria> what package is the dcopserver in?
<sephyria> ?
<nino> I've got to install these 3 shiny sata's but not enough coffee yet!!
<dennister> kdebase
<dennister> i think
<dennister> sephyria: in a few of the metapackages as well
<sephyria> how do i search
<sephyria> im on command-line only
<sephyria> metapackages?
<sephyria> my whole kdm got shot down
<sephyria> cuz of the dcopserver
<dennister> hmmm...yes, metapackages like kubuntu-desktop
<sephyria> yeha
<sephyria> i just uninstalled that
<sephyria> kde-base is not installed
<dennister> k...then to reinstall it u go: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sephyria> no
<sephyria> kdm still loads and fails
<sephyria> so its not really uninstalled
<sephyria> dcopserver and ICEauth
<sephyria> but kdm is still there
<dennister> try apt-get install -f
<MilhousePunkRock> good morning everyone
<dennister> that should fix all ur broken packages
<sephyria> that doesnt work
<dennister> gm MilhousePunkRock
<dud1> abattoir !
<MilhousePunkRock> it's "sudo apt-get -f install" of course
<sephyria> i need to figure out where dcop and kdm are
<sephyria> MilhousePunkRock : yeah i get that but kdm is still trying to load
<dennister> sorry...ur probably right
<dud1> abattoir: you there?
<dennister> i'm going back to my lirc install...bbs
<sephyria> i have maya running
<sephyria> or working
<MilhousePunkRock> sephyria: What's the problem?
<sephyria> but no x
<sephyria> umm
<sephyria> kdm fails on load
<sephyria> even as root
<sephyria> with startx
<sephyria> kubuntu 6.10
<MilhousePunkRock> what does it say?
<sephyria> it fails with the DCOPserver
<sephyria> Could not read network connection list
<sephyria> its not the permissions
<sephyria> more than likely i spent all night looking at message boards
<dud1> whats the command for upgrading ubuntu?
<xsacha> !upgade | dud1
<MilhousePunkRock> Well, I am not familiar with that... Did you try asking in #xorg sephyria?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> grrr
<xsacha> !upgrade > dud1
<abattoir> hi MilhousePunkRock, dud1
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
<abattoir> dud1: you are upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<abattoir> !upgrade | dud1
<sephyria> hmm no
<ubotu> dud1: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<MilhousePunkRock> dud1: Better make a clean install, the upgrade did more harm than good for me...
<sephyria> do you know how to look at packages installed from command line?
<dud1> abattoir: yes, i'm at the office
<abattoir> dud1: make sure you have  kubuntu-desktop installed before upgrading... and make sure no packages are held back
<xsist> ok im back..
<xsist> nope it was diabled
<dud1> abattoir: wait i have to install kubuntu first
<dud1> abattoir: whats the command
<abattoir> dud1: then you're better off installing edgy directly, as MilhousePunkRock suggested
<xsist> gonna try the kernel patch...
<MilhousePunkRock> dud1: In that case, install Edgy right away
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: instead of installing dapper and upgrading to edgy
<abattoir> oh, sorry, that was for dud1 :P
<sephyria> kdebindings?
<sephyria> hmm no
<dud1> abattoir: whats the command
<abattoir> dud1: follow the links ubotu gave you
<abattoir> !upgrade | dud1
<ubotu> dud1: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<abattoir> *link
<dud1> abattoir: im using ubuntu and i want to install kubuntu
<abattoir> dud1: then it's 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<dud1> abattoir: tnx
<dud1> Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> dud1: You probably need to change your sources.list
<dud1> how?
<dud1> sorry
<smaggard> anyone in here got skype?!
<dennister> dud1: in konsole: sudo nano /etc/sources.list ...it operns an editor
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: What's my status on jabber?
<dennister> opens*
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: Offline
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: Invisible mode?
<dennister> you can uncomment a few of them
<dud1> dennister: no content
<MilhousePunkRock> dennister: This is probably an almost religious thought, but nano s
<smaggard> does linux skype do cams too?
<MilhousePunkRock> **ks
<smaggard> excuse me? did you say nano sucks?
<abattoir>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<dennister> dud1: that usually happens when u've got a typo of some kind
<MilhousePunkRock> dud1: and sudo
<smaggard> i love nano :D
<abattoir> smaggard: no it doesn't
<abattoir> smaggard: only audio
<smaggard> ah dang
<dennister> oops..ty abattoir
<smaggard> windows skype does cam
<smaggard> i think
<abattoir> smaggard: yes, but the linux client doesn't
<dennister> that's the typo: my fault
<smaggard> why
<abattoir> smaggard: go ask the skype devs :P
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Online now?
<smaggard> blah
<dud1> ok, next step
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: no
<smaggard> sucky
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> anyone in hurr gots the skype?
<abattoir> smaggard: it didn't even have alsa support until recently
<sir_> hi folks, how to increase screen resolution? samsung syncmaster 540N, currently supports 1024x768.. thanks.
<smaggard> well thats plain gay
<smaggard> shoulda had alsa support long time ago!!
<smaggard> haha
<knapp> How do I edit each individual panel? Like right now I have two panels, one on top and one on the bottom of the screen. When I right click either of them and select configure panel, it always shows the bottom panel. I want to edit the top one.
<MilhousePunkRock> !language | smaggard
<ubotu> smaggard: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<smaggard> what did i say?!
<smaggard> o cuz i shouted... sorry
<abattoir> knapp: there'd be a combobox at the top of the configuration window, choose the panel there
<dud1> abattoir: whats the next step,? sources list is open?
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: Rather about using sexual orientation to describe what you do not like...
<abattoir> dud1: mmm, what are you doing? i didn't ask you to open it
<knapp> abattoir, thats what I thought, but I don't see one
<smaggard> sexual orientation what?
<smaggard> gay = different, weird, queer
<smaggard> nothing to do with sex...
<dud1> sorry
<abattoir> knapp: it's available only for the 'Arrangement' Section
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: I am pretty sure gay people would feel offended by that...
<momal_> gay also used to mean happy
<abattoir> knapp: it says 'Settings For'
<smaggard> well if your gay then i dont really care
<sir_> any idea about increasing screen resolution on 15" samsung 540N TFT monitor?
<abattoir> momal_: still means ;)
<dud1> abattoir:  Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<knapp> abattoir I am under Arrangement and all I see at the top is "You can configure the arrangement of the panel here"
<knapp> abattoir I'm in edgy. Fresh format and install.
<abattoir> knapp: if you have more than one panel, i'm sure you'd see one... edgy here too, i can see it
<xsacha> knapp: you are in kcontrol right?
<knapp> Im accesssing it by right clicking the panel
<knapp> at the top
<knapp> (the one I want to edit)
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Inside KDE? Do you have the proper drivers for X installed?
<xsacha> there's a bug and you can only do individual menus thru kcontrol
<smaggard> gay ppl can go screw themselves in the rear those buncha freakin fags stop trying to be different!  now some gay ppl may take offense to that
<xsacha> panels*
<abattoir> dud1: do you have main enabled?
<ironfroggy> what repo do i need for sqlite3?
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<abattoir> smaggard: ok, please stop it
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<sir_> yes.. the driver is intel 710
<knapp> xsacha ah yeah, I see now
<smaggard> sorry but I get offended when people say i might offend somone
<knapp> Thank you very much :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@66-168-157-180.dhcp.jcsn.tn.charter.com]  by Hobbsee
* smaggard was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> enough of that rubbish
<Hobbsee> hey MilhousePunkRock :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Wow that was quick
<MilhousePunkRock> Long time no talk...
<sir_> sorry.. intel driver i810
<Hobbsee> indeed.  yay for !ops
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<knapp> abattoir Did you do a fresh install of edgy? If so, I wonder why you can see it and I cannot, if it's a bug.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I am starting to like Kubuntu again... Now that my laptop-specific power management problems are partly solved...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yay :)
<abattoir> knapp: bugs are rarely consistent :P
<sir_> yes.. i'm  inside KDE.. intel i810 displays only 1024x768
<dud1> abattoir: ?
<abattoir> knapp: one of the first things i do is to create another panel... so definitely would've noticed it
<abattoir> dud1: i think i asked you if you have main enabled
<sir_> any other driver you recommend, MilhousePunkRock?
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Are you in the system maintenance mode?
<xsacha> creating a panel in kde 3.5.5, the configure panel sets options for your main panel -- you have to access it via kcontrol to get drop down list for extra menus :(
<sir_> yes
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Maybe you did not set up any modes higher than 1024?
<sir_> how to set up more modes?
<xsacha> sir_ you need to configure your xorg.conf
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Ever messed with the xorg.conf before?
<sir_> no.. but i can now :)
<sir_> if you tell me how to..
* MilhousePunkRock still wonders why he does not have any power settings in Kcontrol though...
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Press Alt+F2
<dud1> abattoir: what will i open
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: And type "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<abattoir> dud1: are you dude_ ?
<dud1> abattoir: nope, friend of his, he told me to look for you
<abattoir> dud1: if you are, i'd expect you to know if you have the main repository enabled or not by now :P
<sir_> done MPR..
<abattoir> dud1: aah no wonder, you should have told me that before
<dud1> abattoir: im sorry
<smaggard_> so basically cuz im not gay.. you guys dont care.
<smaggard_> ugh ok i understand
<abattoir> dud1: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Does that bring up something like a config file?
<sir_> yes.. i'm in it now
<smaggard_> wasnt somoene having a prob with Kate from command line?
<abattoir> dud1: that will open the sources.list file in kate, a text editor
<abattoir> dud1: copy the contents and pastebin it, DO NOT paste it here
<smaggard_> cuz now mine wont open that way either
<abattoir> !pastebin | dud1
<ubotu> dud1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> dud1: that will give you a link, paste that link here, and then i'll tell you how to proceed
<dud1> abattoir: ok bro
<sir_> mpr: i see monitor and screen sections.. do it add here?
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Scroll down to the "Section "Screen""
<sir_> yes i'm there
<MilhousePunkRock> In the subsection Display, what do the modes say?
<sir_> "1280x960@60" "1024x768@60" "1024x768@70" "1024x768@75" "832x624@75" "800x600@60" "800x600@75" "800x600@72" "800x600@56" "640x480@75" "640x480@72" "640x480@60"
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Looks ok to me
<smaggard_> should be fine
<MilhousePunkRock> What screen was it?
<smaggard_> unless hes got more adapters
<sir_> samsung 15" syncmaster 540N
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: AFAIK the native resolution of a 15" screen is 1024*768
<sir_> the same screen had higher resolution in centos, btw
<MilhousePunkRock> So I am afraid it won't go higher than that...
<smaggard_> hmmm
<sir_> no.. i was able to get higher resolution in centos
<dud1> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30511/
<smaggard_> what resolution was it in centos?
<Hobbsee> smaggard_: you behaving now?
<smaggard_> me? i always am
<Hobbsee> you werent before
<sir_> i went to the next level from 1024x768 to 1280x960
<smaggard_> i wasnt?
<sir_> in centos, ie
<abattoir> dud1: ok, i guess you have main enabled
<abattoir> dud1: type 'sudo apt-get update' in a terminal
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: This one? http://www.computerhandlung.de/?content=SAMSUNG_Syncmaster-540N_40648.htm
<Hobbsee> sir_: you got a widescreen monitor, by any chance?
<dud1> abattoir: ok, its connecting
<sir_> no.. i got only 15" samsung tft monitor
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Like Hobbsee said, that's a widescreen resolution
<Hobbsee> sir_: and what model chipset is your graphics card?  (lspci will tell you if you dont know)
<abattoir> dud1: good, tell me if you get any error messages
<dud1> abattoir: where can i get those commands?
<abattoir> dud1: else do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<abattoir> dud1: you'll get used to them ;)
<smaggard_> heh
<dud1> abattoir: ok, its done, no errors
<smaggard_> ok im bored
<smaggard_> anyone else?
<abattoir> dud1: the first one contacts the ubuntu servers and make sure you have a list of all the latest packages(software) available online
<abattoir> dud1: ok, type 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-deskop'
<Hobbsee> sir_: what resolution are you supposed to be running at?
<smaggard_> desktop
<smaggard_> not deskop but im sure he knew that..
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Is it the screen I posted the link to?
<dud1> abattoir: Couldn't find package kubuntu-deskop
<smaggard_> lol
<smaggard_> desktop
<abattoir> dud1: desktop?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@66-168-157-180.dhcp.jcsn.tn.charter.com]  by Hobbsee
<sir_> i'm checking your link
<smaggard_> its not deskop its desktop with a T
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<abattoir> dud1: sorry, my mistake
<abattoir> dud1: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<smaggard_> hurray :D
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir never sleeps, that's why he makes mistakes sometimes... ;-)
<smaggard_> even i didnt catch that the first time i read it
<sir_> mpr: yes.. thats the one
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe, i got it right the first time though :P
<abattoir> if that counts
<smaggard_> yeah you did
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: if it's a wrong resolution problem with a i810 driver, installing 915resolution (in universe) and restarting X will probably fix the problem - did for my widescreen
<sir_> hobb: Intel 82865G
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: So it's pretty sure that it won't go higher than that...
<sir_> only in ubuntu?
<smaggard_> he said it went higher in centos btw
<MilhousePunkRock> TFT screens have native resolutions according to their size
<abattoir> dud1: any activity?
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Well, it probably wasn't configured correctly in centos
<dud1> abattoir: i guess i did something wrong
<abattoir> dud1: what happens? if it is a long error message, copy it and pastebin it
<Hobbsee> sir_: run "sudo apt-get install 915resolution && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Hobbsee> sir_: and then come back here and tell us if it's fixed
<dud1> abattoir: i just clicked the software updates icon...is it ok?
* Hobbsee notes that it says it works for those chipsets as well
<abattoir> dud1: where? in synaptic?
<sir_> ok.. thanks very much to mpr and hobb
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: He's got a 15" TFT, it should not be able to use a higher resolution...
<dud1> abattoir: yes, i think so
<smaggard_> i agree
<sir_> its not solved.. but may be the monitor is the problem
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yet somehow it has, in centos
<abattoir> dud1: why? when i asked you specifically run those commands ;)
<dud1> abttoir: downloading package files
<Siliticx> hey guys, im currently dl'ing kubuntu and i was wondering
<MilhousePunkRock> I am not sure if running a TFT screen above its native resolution will do good...
<sir_> i take it back.. hobb.. the centos had a 64bit processory
* abattoir checks what the 'software updates icon' in synaptic does
<Hobbsee> sir_: ahhh
<sir_> its a different processor.. but the same monitor
<smaggard_> hmmm
<Siliticx> will thee installer auto-convert my non-formatted partition to istall kubuntu on it?
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: Does KControl show the exact monitor manufacturer and model?
<smaggard_> yes u can do custom partitioning :D
<dud1> abattoir: silly me, not following instructions, my mistake, sorry
<sir_> the centos on the same processor is showing only 1024x768
<smaggard_> but not sure what you mean by auto-convert
<sir_> so i guess thats the max it would go
<abattoir> dud1: nvm, try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' in a terminal
<sir_> no.. the exact model is not shown
<Siliticx> well, more like format it to ext3
<abattoir> dud1: make sure you have synaptic closed before doing that though
<yamal> sir_: tft monitors cannot go higher than their native resolution (on any operating system), so yours is limited to 1024x768
<Hobbsee> Siliticx: yes, you can tell kubuntu to take the whole disk, and it will just "do it"
<sir_> 540N is not listed for some reason
<smaggard_> well you can tell it to partition and format your hd any way you want.
<smaggard_> so if you want to keep a winders install intact you can.
<MilhousePunkRock> yamal: Thanks for pointing that out...
<smaggard_> or a linux install for that matter :D
<dud1> abattoir: ok, tnx, just a sec
<smaggard_> the kubuntu install is insanely easy, just make sure you setup the partitions right and dont erase one with your info on it.
<Siliticx> am i better off installing windows first?
<MilhousePunkRock> sir_: I am pretty sure it was not properly configured on CentOS... Be glad you don't run a higher resolution any more before you screen breaks...
<smaggard_> yes install windows first, then kubuntu so grub can be installed
<sir_> haha.. let me check again.. and confirm
<Hobbsee> Siliticx: you want to dual boot?  yeah, you probably are
<Hobbsee> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<MilhousePunkRock> Siliticx: If you plan to run both in dual boot, yes
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<smaggard_> grub install will find windows and set it up for you
<Siliticx> sounds good to me
<Hobbsee> it is still  there.  Siliticx - check out that top link
<MilhousePunkRock> !guidance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> ahw... :(
<smaggard_> lol
<Siliticx> !noob
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: what about it?  as for why it doesnt run in kcontrol?
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Siliticx> bleh.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Yeah...
<smaggard_> someone in another channel was having a hard time with ubuntu and an owm he had a helluva time gettin it going
<MilhousePunkRock> I am desperately looking for a way to configure Guidance-Power-Manager
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: because kcontrol was replaced by system settings, really.  and guidance is developed later
<MilhousePunkRock> More detailed than right clicking on the icon
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: do you have it running in your kicker?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Yes
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: right click, restore, or just double click on it
<smaggard_> i wonder why ubuntu people like gnome so much.. im in love with KDE :D
<Hobbsee> er, single click on it
<Hobbsee> smaggard_: no idea.  they're crazy :P
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard_: This is #kubuntu, we are all KDE people here
<smaggard_> i know this..
<smaggard_> i can read.
<smaggard_> :D
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Well, I would like to find out what right clicking and selecting "Suspend" calls
<abattoir> smaggard_: people at #ubuntu might be wondering why kubuntu people like kde so much ;)
<smaggard_> i do that to suspend my laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Since that works for me, but Fn-F4 does not
<abattoir> smaggard_: it's a matter of personal preference
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: fn+f4 does nothing?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: you're on a laptop, or on a desktop machine?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: It does suspend the old way, so I can not resume it anymore
<Hobbsee> oh, odd
<MilhousePunkRock> I would like to adjust that
<Siliticx> well i guess kubuntu is for me.
<smaggard_> when i close the lid it doesnt go into standby tho, but the screen turns off
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Choosing hibernate from the shutdown menu does work too, I assume it would for supend as well
<Siliticx> whats the best, cedega or wine
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: i'd imagine it uses a differnet script
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard_: Did you define the lid event to suspend?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I would like to fix that, it's probably part of KMilo
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: the working one probably uses /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: indeed
* Hobbsee was looking at that last night
<smaggard_> mmm i havent checked it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Unfortunately I don't have settings for that either
<paolo> hi
<Hobbsee> that doesnt have settings
<smaggard_> lemme check my event settings.
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: want to run xev | grep -A2 --line-buffered '^KeyRelease' | sed -n '/keycode /s/^.*keycode \([0-9] *\).* (.*, \(.*\)).*$/\1 \2/p' and hit the button for hibernate, and paste in here what it outputs?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Really? When I installed KMilo myself on Dapper, it had settings in  KControl
<smaggard_> but if it doesnt work, right clicking the Klaptop battery and clicking suspend is fine :D
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: also, are there any other keys that dont work on your laptop?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: i never saw them, anyway
<smaggard_> my "hot keys" and volume keys dont work
<smaggard_> i have vol up/down and mute
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: The volume buttons work, but they are hard-wired to the mixer
<MilhousePunkRock> BUT they also call KMilo for the OSD
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: yep.  i think that's to be expected
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Brightness and ThinkLight also work, but without OSD, like they used to...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: smaggard_ if you could both fill out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes that would be helpful
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Besides that, why does Guidance give the warnings about the battery state as an error message of HAL?
<smaggard_> alrighty
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: because it's a bug :(
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: oh, wait.  not sure.  that's probably a bug too
<smaggard_> how do i fill it out?
<smaggard_> nvr used a wiki before
<abattoir> smaggard_: you'd need a launchpad a/c if you don't have one, first
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee, abattoir: That will hold me back from filling that out...
<smaggard_> ah i dont
<smaggard_> i can tell you what they are haha
<abattoir> smaggard_: if you are logged in, you'll see 'Edit this Page' at the top, once you are in the edit mode, there are basic instructions below the edit window, there are links in wiki on how to edit too
<MilhousePunkRock> How likely are there any "hidden" settings for KMilo, burried deeply in some system folder?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: lure would know, i've forgotten
<Hobbsee> and yes there are, i think.  but it may not be kmilo that is the problem
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: I highly suspect it, as it probably still holds the "old events" for the specific keys...
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: kmilo only sets what gets called - i'm not sure where what youre actually looking for is
<smaggard_> wow lshal -m shows all the correct buttons when i push them
<MilhousePunkRock> In case you remember my long and sad story about the power management, Hobbsee, the machine was not able to suspend on any older kernel
<smaggard_> even the volume up/down and mute, but none of them do anything
<MilhousePunkRock> So I upgraded to Edgy with high hopes, but it did not work... Until I got rid of everything related to power management that I had added myself on Dapper
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard_: They are probably not mapped with a keycode
<smaggard_> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = media
<smaggard_> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = sound
<smaggard_> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = www
<smaggard_> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = volumed    own
<smaggard_> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = volumeu    p
<smaggard_> platform_i8042_i8042_Kbd_Port_logicaldev_input condition ButtonPressed = mute
<smaggard_> oops
<MilhousePunkRock> !paste | smaggard_
<ubotu> smaggard_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<smaggard_> ugh
<smaggard_> i know, sorry
<smaggard_> as soon as i right clicked in here on accident it put it in there
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard_: There is some setting that lets you confirm wether you want to write more than one line (at least in Konversation)
<marius_> I have a doubt
<WikinG> i have problems with sound in 90% games & apps. what problem can it be?
<dud1> abattoir: downloading
<marius_> somebody actualization from dapper to edgy?
<MilhousePunkRock> WikinG: So you do have sound in some applications?
<abattoir> dud1: good
<MilhousePunkRock> marius_: I did
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ahhh...that's right
<WikinG> MilhousePunkRock, yes
<marius_> do you have any problem?
<marius_> milhousepunkrock?
<MilhousePunkRock> marius_: Plenty of them, to be honest...
<marius_> ok,
<MilhousePunkRock> marius_: But most of them were created by me, since I e.g. installed stuff on Dapper that is included in Edgy, so they had some issues...
<MilhousePunkRock> marius_: You are not using a laptop and have installed KPowersave yourself already?
<marius_> I think that is better a clean installation
<marius_> no, I am a PC
<marius_> I have a PC
<marius_> sorry for my english
<abattoir> marius_: yes, a clean installation would be better if that's feasible for you
<MilhousePunkRock> marius_: Make sure you backup all your valuable data, just in case
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Like I said before, isn't that the windows approach?
<marius_> Now it can't be, I need Dapper for my carrer's project
<marius_> ok, thanks
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: unfortunately, the upgrade process from dapper-> edgy is... edgy :P
<abattoir> !upgrade | marius_
<ubotu> marius_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<MilhousePunkRock> Lol, he's even swearing in his part message...
<abattoir> marius_: if you are planning on upgrading, then follow the above instructions carefully
<marius_> Yes, I saw
<marius_> but I think that actualization process has problems
<marius_> and I hva in the truth
<abattoir> marius_: make sure you have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed, first of all, and install any important package that might be held back, like xserver-xorg for eg.
<smaggard> blah i hit my wireless button to see what keycode and it turned it off and i had to restar to get it working again
<abattoir> marius_: actualization?
<marius_> ok
<marius_> yes, abattoir
<smaggard> restart*
<marius_> sorry for my english
<WikinG> i have problems with sound in 90% games & apps. what problem can it be?
<abattoir> marius_: you mean the upgrade process?
<marius_> yes, I know
<marius_> but I dont want to probe without ask
<marius_> first
<marius_> :)
<smaggard> how come 90% of the time when i click restart i end up having to press and hold the power button at a black screen?
<smaggard> its prob these old ati drivers..
<nino> no reboot or shutdown fixup for your hardware?
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: You could have down "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" where wlan0 would be the appropriate name for your wireless device
<smaggard> i did but it says cant connect to the network, and the wireless light comes back on when i press it and everything, iunno.
<smaggard> i have a great idea i want to try... LTSP in Kubuntu, im sure others have done it and i want to do it too :D
<smaggard> i wasted 6 cds on K12LTSP which is fedora5 based and ugh i remember why i hate fedora again.
<smaggard> fedora is the biggest peice of garbage that time has been wasted on.
<EvilIdler> A real moneymaker, though
<smaggard> yeah, i dont understand it
<jende_> fdoving: Good Morning ;-)
<smaggard> kubuntu blows it away
<EvilIdler> I'm an RHCE, but it was never explained to me why RH is better than the others :P
<smaggard> even Ubuntu :D
<smaggard> red hat is just wrong!
<smaggard> that whole bunch is.
<EvilIdler> They've got one utility I like - chkconfig.
<smaggard> red hat/fedora and suse have both gone down the toilet
<houssem> hello !
<smaggard> hello!!
<EvilIdler> I have the latest SUSE, but haven't found a system I hate enough to try it on ;)
<jende_> houssem: hi!
<marius_> yes, red hat and fedora are a cheaters
<smaggard> lol!
<smaggard> EvilIdler> hilarious
<smaggard> and now you all have heard about novel/suse getting in bed with M$ im sure.
<EvilIdler> Two DVDs, one for client and one for server, in a big cardboard ad-filled box
<smaggard> novell*
<smaggard> lol did it come with a AOL cd?!
<abattoir> guys, could you please take this to
<EvilIdler> I haven't looked closely..must be an image on one of them :P
<abattoir> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Momal> has anyone used vmware under edgy ?
<abattoir> please try to avoid distro bashing here
<jende_> abattoir: howdy
<smaggard> lol the installer is there somewhere in that rubbish
<abattoir> Momal: i do
<abattoir> hello jende_
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Do I get the info in Adept about KMilo right that the basic package should be fine for a ThinkPad?
<Momal> oh did you have any problems when you compiled the vmware kernel ?
<houssem> anayone can tell me how to create my own gfx theme ?
<EvilIdler> Should I worry if the Edgy upgrade barely kept back any packages at all?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: not sure
<abattoir> Momal: i remember having trouble w/ vmware-player, vmware-server however works fine
<jende_> EvilIdler: wouldn't say so
<smaggard> can i upgrade to Edgy without losing my existing system? someone said a clean install is recommended.
<abattoir> smaggard: yes, you can
<EvilIdler> I'm not used to an upgrade going well, and mine is so far :P
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> lol
<jende_> smaggard: usually it an upgrade should work fine
<smaggard> hmm
<MilhousePunkRock> The info on Kmilo-legacy says: "By default, KMilo comes with plug-ins for Powerbooks, Vaios and ThinkPads"
<smaggard> someone said wifi is buggy in edgy tho
<abattoir> smaggard: i guess you were referring to me, i said *if* it's feasible(doing a clean install), then it's better
<EvilIdler> Always keep /home as its own partition. I've had the same since 1997, just moving between harddrives
<smaggard> if it aint broke, dont fix it :D
<jende_> smaggard: well wifi can be truely a bit of a hassle
<EvilIdler> Wifi is a hassle with any OS, any hardware.
<smaggard> yeah i have ndiswrapper and this wifi chip humming now, i would hate to break it.
<Momal> abattoir: I have a problem when it wants to compile the kernel module.. using vmware workstation or vmware-player(from the repos)
<MilhousePunkRock> jende_ smaggard: It's not that it was a piece of cake in Dapper though...
<abattoir> smaggard: that wouls most probably happen
<abattoir> *would
<jende_> MilhousePunkRock: that again is true
<Momal> abattoir: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/242442 <--- thats what apt-get install vmware-player returns :(
<abattoir> Momal: as i said, i remember it having issues as well, i then downloaded vmware-server from the vmware site, and it installed fine
<houssem> please anayone can tell me how to create my own gfx theme ?
<smaggard> ah ill just stay with dapper for now, everything works fine as of today :D i even got crossover and quickbooks running can you believe it!?
<MilhousePunkRock> I did not have to do anything about the wireless after the upgrade
<MilhousePunkRock> houssem: There are howtos in http://kde-look.org
<MilhousePunkRock> houssem: That's not really a Kubuntu-related question
<smaggard> quickbooks was the only thing keeping the windows anchor tied to my leg
<smaggard> lol
<abattoir> Momal: i remember someone else complaining about that a while earlier as well
<jende_> houssem: you may want to join the kde channell
<smaggard> dang this is the best channel ive ever been in as far as keeping to the topic
<houssem> ok thanks my freinds
<MilhousePunkRock> houssem: But beware, people over there are not as friendly as they are over here...
<jende_> MilhousePunkRock: *ggg*
<houssem> MilhousePunkRock: why !! :(
<smaggard> yeah ive been in there before..
<MilhousePunkRock> At least one of the devs
<Schalken> i have a home partition with a user directory already in it, can i reuse that directory if i use the same username during installation?
<abattoir> where?
<jende_> MilhousePunkRock: some kde devs aren't even friendly on exhibitions
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: where? #kde ?
<smaggard> most of them are mean if you ask a question like "google it" or "rtfm"
<EvilIdler> Schalken: Yep
<MilhousePunkRock> I was there to ask a question which was pretty kde-specific and could not be resolved in my (other) distro's channel
<MilhousePunkRock> All they told me was to ask in my distro's channel, it's not their problem...
<Schalken> EvilIdler: it wont delete my stuff? :O
<EvilIdler> Schalken: Just don't format, and it'll work just like magic. You won't need to do anything to keep using the files.
<MilhousePunkRock> Schalken: Shouldn't, but don't pin me on that...
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: where? #kde ?
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Yes
<smaggard> my wifi is a broadcom chip btw
<Schalken> EvilIdler: what about the file permissions? the new user needs to own all the files...
<smaggard> integrated..
<jende_> MilhousePunkRock: I remember that, too. I made the same experience on this years LinuxDay they're not responsible for anything - as it seems - its all distrorelated
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: Aren't there native drivers for it?
<smaggard> couldnt you just setup the new distro with the same username?
<smaggard> well the native drivers acted screwy
<Schalken>  smaggard: well thats what im trying to find out ;)
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: I think that's what he wants to do
<EvilIdler> Schalken: If that user is the first one you created, then the UID should be the same on a new install
<EvilIdler> Schalken: I've been doing this for years without problems, anyway ;)
<smaggard> like the wifi would work perfect for 5 mins then run terribly slow with native, so i used ndiswrapper
<Schalken> EvilIdler: okay, i'll hold u to that!
<EvilIdler> Schalken: If the UID is wrong, just change it with sudo. Permission flags should remain the same.
<jende_> cu later folks have to get some breakfast, like heaps of coffee
<smaggard> guys im serious, i think that Vista is going to absolutely blow and linux is going to become a HUGE factor
<Motorhead> hai i guess
<smaggard> you could do chmod -R user /home/user
<smaggard> right
<nino> smaggard: I agree with u on Vista, it really sux
<smaggard> ?
<EvilIdler> Yeah, Vista is quite irrelevant to me. XP with a new face, more or less. Kubuntu is better for me.
<Schalken> EvilIdler: so i mount the home partition to /home during install and use the same username, and if it doesnt work, what command would i use to set all the permissions to the new user? im not sure if this user is the first one i made during install...
<EvilIdler> Schalken: sudo chown -R username.username /home/username
<cwcsc> am i connected ??
<smaggard> yeah chown not chmod.......
<smaggard> wow its late
<MilhousePunkRock> cwcsc: Yes
<EvilIdler> Make your personal files also part of your group, unless you like sharing your..hobbies
<Schalken> EvilIdler: okay i will save that somewhere...
<paolo> Hi. some days ago I installed (apt-get) Glade version 2.12.1 from universe. Yesterday I updated my packet list on adept (on another pc) and noticed the actual available version of Glade on universe is 2.12.0 (downgrade?). In addition, if I try to install it it says: BREAK (it has a conflict with dependencies). what does it mean? thnks
<smaggard> and apparently, a LOT of computers that have windows drivers arent 64 bit ready at all, and the manufacturers arent going to go back and make 64 bit drivers..
<EvilIdler> Schalken: Go low-tech. Keep a pile of post-its ;)
<EvilIdler> smaggard: Driver support for the hardware I have within reach is better out of the box with Linux, than Vista with a few downloads.
<Schalken> EvilIdler: i might have a postit somewhere.... :P
<jinix> hi ppl
<jinix> anyone know how to configure kontact for its mail
<Momal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/242442 <-- anyone had problems running vmware-player on edgy ?
<EvilIdler> Oh, finally. All packages downloaded. Now begins the fun!
<smaggard> yeah, i mean 64 linux distros support my hardware, yet my laptop isnt "vista certified" nor will it ever be becuz HP isnt going to suppor it they say.
<dennister> this is a mysql-server-related question/prob: Anyone know what to do about this error message: Session management error: Could not open network socket
<EvilIdler> Yay HP!
<smaggard> for real
<Schalken> EvilIdler: was that username.username or username:username?
<EvilIdler> Schalken: Both work :)
<smaggard> it can be a . or a : ?
<dennister> context: this is happening as the database is filling with data...and i do have OpenSSH running
<EvilIdler> Yep
<Schalken> EvilIdler: cool
<Schalken> wish me luck!
<smaggard> neat, didnt know that
<EvilIdler> They're both on the same key on my keyboard, so that's something I found accidentally
<MilhousePunkRock> EvilIdler: Post-It's are probably the best invention that does not need a power source...
<EvilIdler> MilhousePunkRock: True :)
<smaggard> i addressed this problem in gentoo with a kernel patch, but it happens in kubuntu as well, the time after a reboot keeps going an hour ahead.
<EvilIdler> Timezone problems? tzconfig?
<smaggard> hmm lemme check
<EvilIdler> There are a few other programs related, that might fix it too
<dennister> nino?
<nino> yea
<kalbo> abattoir: its done...
<smaggard> holy geez the time zone was set to new york but im in central, thanks EvilIdler!
<dennister> could u scroll up a bit? my question should be right up ur alley
<dennister> i ran into this last night, and did searches for it, but couldn't seem to find much info or help
<vge> if i take a ssh connection to some host, how do i change my local folder while connected?
<vge> using commandline
<EvilIdler> Damnit, strange hardware problem on the other computer. I have a RAM stick that's afraid of the dark -it won't work alone
<nino> dennister: havent had one like that, you've installed all the relavent libraries for mysql?
<smaggard> what time is it in eastern time right now?
<MilhousePunkRock> So, does anybody have a clue how to get Power related settings back in KControl?
<dennister> i believe so, but i'm following that howto even more religiously than last night...and so far it's working a bit better for me
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: I'd guess it's 3.18 am
<smaggard> alrighty
<smaggard> thanks
<nino> dennister: I'm having a look around hang in there
<dennister> thx
<smaggard> does everyone here pretty much use kdelook to get their kde eye candy?
<dudl> abattoir: are you therez?
<MilhousePunkRock> dudl: I think he went out...
<dennister> sorry...not too interested in eye candy just yet myself...probably i'll use kdelook
<dudl> MilhousePunkRock: ok, do u know the command, i want to upgrade my dapper to edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> !upgrade | dudl
<ubotu> dudl: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<nino> dennister: what does it say when u run mysqlcheck ?
<MilhousePunkRock> dudl: I sticked to that guide and it worked for me...
<dennister> let me do that
<dudl> ok
<vge> smaggard: if i really want eye candy (to make my windows friends jelous) i just use beryl :P
<dennister> would u like me to put into pastebin?
<smaggard> hmmm beryl
<dennister> !pastebin
<smaggard> never used it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<vge> [10:17]  <vge> if i take a ssh connection to some host, how do i change my local folder while connected?
<nino> yea
<smaggard> is it a xgl type thing?
<vge> smaggard: something like this: http://oknotizie.alice.it/go.php?us=21310251092c865e
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30512/
<smaggard> whoah thats slick
<nino> dennister: ok all seems fine there, looks the same as mine!!
<dennister> so why am i getting that error message?
<vge> [10:17]  <vge> if i take a ssh connection to some host, how do i change my local folder while connected?
<dudl> abattoir: are you therez?
<smaggard> where do i put the window decoration file for kde at?
<nino> dennister: i think it is on the client sied
<nino> dennister: side
<dennister> and the client side being DataDirect in this case? where i'm getting my data from during download?
<smaggard> ah nvm
<nino> dennister: yip
<en1gm4> hi there
<nino> dennister: lets verify if mysql is runnig => mysqladmin -u root status
<geisha> can some one help me?... howe to open downloads
<dennister> ok..well there's a tip on the mythtv howto (edgy howto directs us to just one small section of it)..i'll try that -- maybe tomorrow
<Momal> ugh vmware not working under edgy >_<
<nino> dennister: R   u done??
<dennister> it's 3:30 am here again, and i got <4 hours this morning
<geisha> howe can i open windows files ore programs in linux
<en1gm4> my keyboard doesnt work after i boot with the installation cd, in the initial menu (when i choose start or install) it works but after the live load it do not... the keboard is ps2, any hint?
<nino> its 10:34 am here, go get some sleep man
<dennister> almost...backend is done...need frontend and goodies yet...don't want to screw anything up at this stage cause of exhaustion
<nino> its cool
<geisha> ?
<cpk1> geisha: windows files?
<dennister> yeah,,,it would be really neat if that tip/fix did actually cause that error message to go away
<dennister> <--doesn't take error messages lightly anymore...i'm just too close!
<houssem> !cpio
<ubotu> cpio: GNU cpio -- a program to manage archives of files. In component main, is important. Version 2.6-17 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 520 kB
<dennister> i'll give u an update tomorrow, k?
<nino> :) thats the spirrit!!
<dennister> g'nite all
<MilhousePunkRock> !wine | geisha
<ubotu> geisha: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nino> peace
<dennister> and ty for the reassurance nino...very helpful
<smaggard> what will a apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<geisha> thank you
<cpk1> geisha: what are you trying to do?
<geisha> cedega is not good?
<vge> Momal: does this help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMware#head-9973a76766d2a1a45c0da13567ce73c227904cbf
<geisha> i want to play win games on linux
<en1gm4> does anyone know how my keyboard stops to work after the live is loaded? I cant event to start to install :(
<smaggard> im installing beryl :D
<vge> Momal: i need to try it myself too :)
<duane_> smaggard: what howto are you using?
<nino> dennister: remember youre the one holding the keaboard, not the machine!!! lol
<smaggard> beryls ubuntu guide
<duane_> cause i got a good one
<duane_> if you want i
<duane_> ok
<duane_> hopefully it works for ya
<nino> aarg keyboard!!
<smaggard> i hope so too
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> whats your guide incase it doesnt
<en1gm4> keyboard sry
<duane_> beryl is awesome
<en1gm4> :D
<cpk1> geisha: wine will usually work, cedega is usually easier but you are supposed to pay for it
<Arafangion> cpk1: Surely you jest!
<duane_> lemme find it
<vge> beryl has also some really bad bugs still
<en1gm4> nino: can you help me? not just in english i mean :P
<EvilIdler> vge: Freeze bugs or mere display bugs?
<cpk1> Arafangion: cedega actually pays to be able use the security methods that the games use, so it usually means less work arounds =)
<geisha> cedega is already downed but i dont know howe to open the program
<nino> en1gm4: whats up
<smaggard> mmk
<en1gm4> my keyboard doesnt work after i boot with the installation cd, in the initial menu (when i choose start or install) it works but after the live load it do not... the keboard is ps2, any hint?
<cpk1> cedega uses a gui but running cedega from konsole will probably start it
<duane_> im using beryl right now
<cpk1> it should be in the kmenu
<duane_> and yes it has bugs
<duane_> for instance starting beryl manager sometimes will result in no menu bars and stuff
<duane_> but all you got to do is close beryl manager and it works
<Momal> vge: thanks trying it now hopefully it works >_<
<nino> en1gm4: kubuntu 6.06 ??
<duane_> smaggard: are you on edgy or dapper?
<en1gm4> nino: , i downloaded it sunday
<en1gm4> nino 6.10
<smaggard> dapper
<nino> en1gm4: did u make any changes in the bios??
<duane_> ok i got something for ya
<duane_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271533&highlight=xgl+beryl
<duane_> that's specifically for kde
<en1gm4> nino: no, the keyboard works fine except in the live
<smaggard> alrighty :D hey do you rember puttin XAANoOffscreenPixmaps in your device options?
<duane_> beryl's howto is for gnome
<duane_> smaggard: check out that link
<duane_> its exactly what i used
<duane_> to get beryl on dapper
<|lostbyte|> IS it safe to delete the contents of "/var/tmp/kdecache-<user>/
<|lostbyte|> ??
<nino> en1gm4: hold on!!
<en1gm4> nino: ok
<duane_> |lostbyte|: im not sure but its just cache so you'll prolly be ok
<duane_> but google it to be sure
<en1gm4> nino: an other thing... i tried o do the check of the cd... it does it fine... after that it tells "press anykey to reboot".... but the keyboard does not work once again.....
<nino> en1gm4: so this happens after installation??
<en1gm4> nino: no... look... i start with the installation cd... at at the intial menu the keyb works... after that starts the live dist....
<smaggard> hmm im at the part to edit gdm... but i dont have /etc/gdm
<en1gm4> nino: and i can use it with the mouse.... but not with the keyboard...
<en1gm4> nino: i cant install it becouse i cant use the keyboard!
<EvilIdler> Hmph. apt could use a hook function so font-packages could tell it to run font regeneration AFTER all configuration is done. Doing it once per font seems inefficient.
<en1gm4> nino: i cant put passwords username and so on
<Momal> vge: awsome it works thanks :D
<geisha> i'll try wine is it wine hq
<|lostbyte|> I get this..when i run kate.
<|lostbyte|> kio (KSycoca): Trying to open ksycoca from /var/tmp/kdecache-thelostbyte/ksycoca
<|lostbyte|> kio (KTrader): query for KTextEditor/Plugin : returning 4 offers
<|lostbyte|> and kate never opens..
<nino> en1gm4: yes now i understand there is a config file that does this!!
<Schalken> EvilIdler: flawless, absoluteley flawless
<|lostbyte|> lolz
<en1gm4> nino: where?
<cpk1> geisha: did you install cedega with a .deb?
<EvilIdler> Schalken: Good :)
<nino> en1gm4: try booting without any keyboard=> plug it out completetly!!
<nino> en1gm4: start the installation and then plug the keyboard in
<Schalken> EvilIdler: i was much impressed with the 'amarok cant play mp3s, would you like to download mp3 support?' dialogue. exactly what new users need!
<EvilIdler> Schalken: Ooh, better than when I first installed it :)
<Schalken> anyway...to download nvidia drivers...
<Hobbsee> it's ncie when it works :)
<en1gm4> nino: how can i start? i wait 30sec?
<nino> just wait
<en1gm4> nino: ok, i'll try when i get home, i'm at school now :D ty very much
<geisha> no i rip it from internet
<en1gm4> if i'll have some problem i'll return here to bother u :P
<nino> or get the install cd!! :)
<en1gm4> ahahaha here?
<nino> ??
<EvilIdler> Reboot and prayer time..
<Schalken> uhm, where is the theme manager?
<smaggard> aight ill bbiab after i reboot and try beryl :D
<Momal> is anyone here able to search on http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/ ?
<geisha> thank you for your help i've downed wine now
<SyberMile> hello all
<keith> Hi
<SyberMile> i was wondering if wpa was easyer with kubuntu or ubuntu or r they the same?
<keith> I'm trying to upgrade to Edgy but get  some errors
<keith> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<keith>   libpango1.0-dev: Depends: libxft-dev but it is not installed
<keith>   xutils-dev: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is installed
<EvilIdler> Whiskey tango foxtrot - my upgrade went well o.O
<keith> Can anybody help me??? Please???
* MilhousePunkRock is out - Have a nice day everyone!
<geisha> i'm still not done ... howe to open wine with ark
<cpk1> geisha: ?? you install wine with apt-get or adept
<geisha> wath is that! :(
<Schalken> i have one gripe, the progress animation in the top right of konqueror is damn ugly. is there a way i can change it?
<EvilIdler> Quanta works, Opera works, IE works, everything seems nice and fast. Whee!
<Tukadafoonday> Good evening.
<cpk1> geisha: apt-get or adept is how you should be installing everything in kubuntu
<geisha> i have just downed it and now its a bzip tar-archief
<geisha> ooww i don't know
<geisha> i think its adept i have a adept updater so?
<EvilIdler> I just tried starting Adept, and..it just died.
<geisha> and a package manager adept i think that its a adept
<cpk1> geisha: are you using edgy or dapper?
<geisha> i don't know
<cpk1> geisha: when you installed kubuntu which version did you download?
<bunny> hi everyone
<cpk1> Sysinfo for 'snoresqueeze': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4806 bogomips), , RAM: 1095/1263MB, 107 proc's, 19.3d up
<cpk1> hrmm sysinfo should say your ubuntu version too =P
<bunny> has neone here used ossim on kubuntu
<EvilIdler> I've got 29 python packages kept back now, but that's no problem. I also have x-window-system-core kept back. It doesn't want to install.
<nino_> nino: upgrading mmm
<geisha> i did'not installed kubuntu  it was already installed
<geisha> i will have a look
<cpk1> geisha: open Konsole and type lsb_release -a
<bunny> has neone here used ossim
<geisha> okey
<bunny> on kbuntu
<vge> EvilIdler: you can use for example synaptic and select there "Status" leaflet and install those paggages
<EvilIdler> vge: Cheers, giving that a try later
<EvilIdler> First try a few games and see if 3D actually is working :)
<geisha> in the kinfocenter?
<bunny> quit
<shinobi2>  the calendar in k-menu, how can i shift the saturday over to the first column?
<cpk1> geisha: what? open Konsole
<geisha> yes
<geisha> i have found it
<cpk1> so type lsb_release -a
<geisha> i have typed lsb_release -a
<geisha> and now
<cpk1> and does it say dapper or edgy?
<geisha> no
<geisha> LSB Version:    n/a
<cpk1> and it says nothing else?
<vge> [10:40]  <EvilIdler> vge: Freeze bugs or mere display bugs? <-- to old topic, i can't resize my windows while using beryl
<EvilIdler> vge: Ah, that's a slight problem, yes. Especially for my desktop use :/
<geisha> Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<geisha> Release:        5.10
<geisha> and a codename
<cpk1> wow, breezy badger
<cpk1> thats kind of old
<geisha> ooww
<geisha> yes codename breezy
<EvilIdler> This year is v6, and the right number is the month it was released
<cpk1> they just release 6.10
<cpk1> I would think you should at least use dapper
<EvilIdler> Just got Edgy up and running, and I'm now installing Digikam to see if it's any good :)
<shinobi2> anyone have their wireless working in 6.10?
<geisha> so what must i do now
<smaggard> hi
* Mez -> bed
<cpk1> geisha: well wine still has a breezy repo (surprisingly) so add this into your /etc/sources.list or add it in using adept: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt breezy main
<smaggard> i tried your guide but it doesnt work when i select xgl fro the login menu, it just sits there and i have to get back to the login manager
<geisha> thank you ill try
<vge> [10:17]  <vge> if i take a ssh connection to some host, how do i change my local folder while connected to upload data?
<cpk1> geisha: also you might want to consider upgrading sometime in the future
<kamui> how would I go about troubleshooting my erratic touchpad?
<kamui> I've confirmed it works fine in windows, so i think its a bad lnx driver
<kamui> I can mostly track around teh screen, but it sticks sometimes and will just randomly jump
<EvilIdler> vge: You could look at the scp command, or maybe sftp instead of directly sshing
<Arafangion> kamui: Define "erratic".
<kamui> Arafangion: right now, If I move my mouse around the screen using the touchpad, it will randomly stop moving even though Im still moving my finger.  Also when I click and try to drag something around it sometimes just jumps wildly from where I was smoothly dragging to a random point on the screen, then sticks, then resumes normal operation.  These Erratic movements occur every few seconds
<pointwood> can anyone help me getting danish characters to work in Kontact/Kmail?
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Do you have them working in xterms and regular KDE programs?
<Arafangion> kamui: I have the opposite problem in windows, but with external mouse!
<pointwood> EvilIdler: yes
<geisha> can i down an install dapper 6.06
<cpk1> geisha: you can upgrade to dapper from breezy
<cpk1> !upgrade | geisha
<ubotu> geisha: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<EvilIdler> pointwood: I've got all sorts of symbols working in Kontact here, so it's strange if yours doesn't work. Try starting it from a terminal and see if any messages there help you.
<cpk1> geisha: oops thats for going to edgy
<pointwood> EvilIdler: when I write mails they look okay but when I recieve mails with danish characters, they don't work
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> will do
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Ah, that's a slightly different problem then
<geisha> ooww okey
<cpk1> geisha: do NOT follow those directions, that is to go from dapper to edgy
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Your client is expecting a different format on mail than people are sending you
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Do people notice YOUR mail looking funny?
<geisha> okey
<pointwood> EvilIdler: will check
<geisha> yes i see
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Most Nordic mail I receive is ISO-8859-1. If you are using UTF-8, that might go both ways in KMail
<pointwood> okay, wierd, just tested by sending an email to a gmail account and replying to it
<pointwood> that worked just fine
<geisha> cpk1 what can i do to upgrade
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Google are smart. Outlook isn't quite as clever :)
<pointwood> hehe
<pointwood> EvilIdler: well, kmail neither then ;) it should recognise whether the mail uses iso-8859-1 or utf-8 ;)
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Agreed, but it doesn't seem to :/
<pointwood> nope
<EvilIdler> pointwood: I'm not familiar with KMail, really, but there should be an option to switch it to the old ISO formats
<pointwood> which might be what sends me back to thunderbird
<EvilIdler> pointwood: Big, clunky, but it works ;)
<cpk1> geisha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades should tell you how
<geisha> http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/13941
<cpk1> geisha: when it says gksudo use kdesudo instead
<geisha> okey
<cpk1> geisha: i mean use kdesu instead
<pointwood> EvilIdler: hehe, perhaps, but as you say, it works, there are quite a few things that works better in that than in kmail imho
<EvilIdler> pointwood: I'm not too impressed with all KDE programs, and KMail is one of those. It felt limited.
<cpk1> geisha: and kubuntu uses adept instead of synaptic
<geisha> okey
<pointwood> EvilIdler: I'm pretty satisfied with most KDE programs, but kmail/kontact seems to be less than great
<pointwood> and it seems it is a lack of people working on it that is the problem
<geisha> Documentation for Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) is that the one
<geisha> Upgrading from Ubuntu 5.10 ("Breezy Badger")
<Schalken> the nvidia install guide says to install 'linux-restricted-modules' but there is 2.6.17-10-386, 2.6.17-10-generic, 386, 686, common and generic. which do i install?
<cpk1> geisha: yup, the link i sent you is the correct one dont worry
<vge> there's no harm on removing old linx images and headers right?
<Schalken> vge: nope
<cpk1> i like to keep one or 2 old kernels around just in case something breaks with the new one
<cpk1> but I guess isnt really a problem unless you are doing your own
<Arafangion> vge: Why bother removing them?
<vge> well, they seemed to take 1Gb of space :D
<Arafangion> vge: You have one thousand kernels installed?
<vge> i think the headers were the bigger part
<nino_> anyone know how i can reinstall kubuntu desktop, mine seems to have dissapeard!!
<Schalken> nino_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Schalken> (wihtout the ? :P )
<Arafangion> vge: Headers are also tiny.
<nino_> i did that just now but it failed!!
<Arafangion> vge: And there's only one version of those - that which glibc were compiled with!
<Schalken> nino_: what did it say?
<vge> Arafangion: restricted modules paggages? are they big? :)
<Arafangion> vge: The headers actually has very little to do with the kernel you run
<Schalken> nino_: if its more than two lines please use the pastebin btw
<vge> Arafangion: i know, but usually vmware want's them to be installed
<nino_> Schalken: sorry i did apt-get install kdesktop!!
<Schalken> nino_: that would be it ;)
<nino_> Schalken: Thats the one that failed , trying kubuntu-desktop now, lets see what happens
<BderenorCaine> hi everyone
<BderenorCaine> anyone here who might be willing to help me solve a little problem ?
<Schalken> BderenorCaine: just ask, anyone who can help you will :)
<nino_> does linux need any disk defrag tools??
<Schalken> nino_: not really. the filesystems are very efficient are rarely need defraging
<geisha> <cpk1> i am at the  link u sent  but i still don't know what to do
<nino_> Schalken: Cool see thats why i love linux!!
<Schalken> :)
<pichi_> hello to all
<Schalken> hello
<nino_> pichi_ hi
<BderenorCaine> what is the init script that sets up networking at boot and how do i activate it
<BderenorCaine> the installer failed to do that for me
<BderenorCaine> i have to run dhclient manually every time after boot
<geisha> i do'nt see kdesu
<Schalken> geisha: you mean when you run, say, "kdesu cd ." it doesnt do anything?
* BderenorCaine enjoys the sound of silence
<nino_> geisha: try kdesu konqueror and then select storage media
<geisha> no i'm trying to upgrade  breezy
<nino_> oops
<nino_> BderenorCaine: sorry man cant help!! :)
<BderenorCaine> hm okay .
<BderenorCaine> i'm going to try the forums then
<geisha> do i need to it from de commando with alt-f2
<ubuntu_> bonjour j'essaie linux pour la premire fois
<ubuntu_> c pour a ke mon pseudo est ubuntu
<ubuntu_> lool
<ubuntu_> est ce kkun prrais me dire comment me connecter a un autre serveur? svp
<geisha> thank you all for trying to help me
<ubuntu_> svp je n'arrive pas a me connecter a un autre serveur
<n3storm> hi everyone
<nino> hi
<BderenorCaine> ubuntu_: try a french channel, please
<n3storm> My kdm resolution is different than my desktop resolution
<n3storm> and the good one is the kdms
<n3storm> any clue?
<BderenorCaine> ubuntu_: most people here don't understand a word you're saying ;)
<Mkux> hello
<nino> i've got the same prob n3storm
<n3storm> where is the file?
<sadistic_kitten> hey ppl, I need help. I did an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, via cl and apt-get. things are going fine except that my swap drive isn't loading and I don't know why
<n3storm> nino: and any clue?
<ubuntu_> thx g reussi :)
<ubuntu_> super!
<ubuntu_> merci
<Mkux> what software do i need for linux - windows networking ?
<nino> n3storm, i've given up just left it as is
<sadistic_kitten> Mkux: samba?
<Mkux> anything else?
<Mkux> thx btw
<sadistic_kitten> *shrugs* I don't think so
<nino> n3storm: but i think it is my monitor, using a rather old one
<n3storm> don't think so
<n3storm> nino: I think the kcontrol thing is messing around something
<n3storm> mine is not that old
<nino> n3storm: if i boot recovery mode then it is fine
<n3storm> maybe the kde-guidance at /etc/init.d is doing something nasty at startup
<nino> since i upgraded to 6.06, thats when it started
<n3storm> 6.10 here
<Mkux> what do i need in terms of security to protect my system
<nino> n3storm: i've played with init.d but my screen when all funny so i just left it
<sadistic_kitten> Mkux: on linux?
<Mkux> yea kubuntu linux, newest version
<Mkux> do i even need security or not so much
<sadistic_kitten> no
<h3sp4wn> You need the security repository definately
<Mkux> no security necessary?
<sadistic_kitten> Mkux: you very new to linux?
<Mkux> yes
<Mkux> very
<sadistic_kitten> ah
<Mkux> windows pro
<n3storm> at least a firewall and an updated system
<sadistic_kitten> yeah
<sadistic_kitten> listen to him
<h3sp4wn> No need for a firewall
<nino> Mkux: Strong root password for starters
<sadistic_kitten> he knows what he is talking about
<Mkux> no firewall needed?
<n3storm> sure
<Mkux> what is the security repository
<n3storm> Mkux: better start reading a couple of manuals
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<Mkux> which manual is the best?
<n3storm> is better for you just in case you do something wrong with security and
<n3storm> you can't come back here
<n3storm> :D
<Mkux> yea i agree for sure a manual is always key
<n3storm> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Mkux> im going to pick one up tommorow
<n3storm> that's a good one
<sadistic_kitten> n3storm: can you help me?
<sadistic_kitten> have you had anyone else with this problem?
<h3sp4wn> If you are a windows pro I would say something like that would be over simplified
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: sorry
<n3storm> can you explain again the problem?
<vegansickle> im back
<sadistic_kitten> I did an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, via cl and apt-get. things are going fine except that my swap drive isn't loading and I don't know why
<h3sp4wn> Mkux: I would pick up something like Linux or UNIX in a nutshell
<sephyria> i got my stuff working unfortunately i had to reinstall
<Mkux> i need a hardcopy manual
<n3storm> sadistic_swap drive or swap partition?
<n3storm> ops
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: swap drive or swap partition?
<h3sp4wn> Mkux: They are published by o'reilly the 2 I mentioned
<sadistic_kitten> I think it's just the drive
<nino> sadistic_kitten: is it stil listed in fstab?
<sadistic_kitten> yeah, but with crazyness
<sadistic_kitten> do you want me to post my fstab?
<n3storm> just the swap line
<n3storm> please
<nino> sadistic_kitten: yes do that
<Mkux> thanks
<sadistic_kitten> ok hold on
<Mkux> the 2 which you mentioned sorry?
<h3sp4wn> Mkux: Linux in a Nutshell or UNIX in a Nutshell
<sadistic_kitten> # /dev/sda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<sadistic_kitten> UUID=d091fc4d-eb35-4234-906e-62b8547af0e3 none swap sw 0 0
<Mkux> thanks alot!
<Mkux> i hope they dont cost too much lol
<Mkux> education is always worth it though
<nino> sadistic_kitten: /dev/hda      none            swap    sw              0       0
<sadistic_kitten> you want me to replace that line with that?
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: don't do that
<sadistic_kitten> yeah I did think so
<n3storm> nop
<nino> sadistic_kitten: no no no
<n3storm> how do you know your swap is not loading?
<nino> sadistic_kitten:thats an example of min
<sadistic_kitten> well you know when kubuntu does checks on partions every once in a while
<h3sp4wn> Mkux: The Linux one will have linux specfic stuff in it but if you get the UNIX one you could use Solaris / Aix / HPUX also - and it would still work in linux
<nino> sadistic_kitten: i/ve never seen it check my swap
<sadistic_kitten> when that started right up the top of it said "loading swap .... [failed] "
<sadistic_kitten> something like that
<Mkux> okay right on thanks alot
<sadistic_kitten> no it was checking my /home partition
<Mkux> im dogged - out
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: I think that is something about hibernating or so...
<nino> sadistic_kitten: do you know where your swap partition is eg hda1, or sda or whatever??
<sadistic_kitten> I'm pretty sure it's /sda1
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: have you ever suspended or hibernate your pc or laptop?
<sadistic_kitten> yeah
<sadistic_kitten> but I think it might have been doing that before I did that
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: what does "mount" with no params say?
<sadistic_kitten> n3storm: a few things what do you want me to look for?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: check under system settings / Disk and filesystems if you can see it there
<n3storm> sure, is your swap partition loaded? or the same UUD?
<n3storm> UUID
* Bubba_Gump big smile
<sadistic_kitten> no it's not
<n3storm> open a konsole please, and write down "mount"
<sadistic_kitten> yeah
<sadistic_kitten> and
<n3storm> can you see there sda1?
<sadistic_kitten> no
<n3storm> neither do I
<n3storm> ???
<n3storm> XDD
<n3storm> where is the swap gone?
<nino> kaboom!!!! :)
<sadistic_kitten> should I check the log or something?
<n3storm> but the system is stable
<n3storm> ???
<n3storm> quite a mistery, indeed
<sadistic_kitten> yes
<sadistic_kitten> should I try in another channel?
<n3storm> well
<n3storm> "we" should try
<n3storm> :D
<sadistic_kitten> uh
<sadistic_kitten> I think your swap is running
<sadistic_kitten> if not
<sadistic_kitten> I dunno
<sadistic_kitten> try top in the cl
<sadistic_kitten> $ top
<sadistic_kitten> or free -m
<sadistic_kitten> and it should tell you
<n3storm> Swap:       497972          0     497972
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: that's it
<nino> *.. psst dennister?
<n3storm> my swap is being used
<n3storm> and yours?
* sadistic_kitten shakes fist
<sadistic_kitten> I get 0 0 0
<n3storm> sadistic_kitten: have you checked with fdisk?
* sadistic_kitten nods
<n3storm> mmm
<n3storm> sorry sadistic_kitten , you should check at #ubuntu channel
<n3storm> in can't help you anymore
<n3storm> plus
<sadistic_kitten> ok
<n3storm> my screen resolution is making me dizzy
<n3storm> good luck!
<sadistic_kitten> my new years resolution is 1280 x 800
<sadistic_kitten> :P
<sadistic_kitten> ah bash
<kay> i have vmware and i want to know how i can install the vmware tools / if the virtual pc is not started the 'install vmare tools' button is disable do i start the virtual machine it is enable but vmware say you cant install while runnung the virtual machine!?! anyone can help me??
<kimmern> Hey! I'm connected to a wireless network on eth1..but in my sys.log I see that my computer tries to connect to eth0 all the time..maybe every other minute..how can I make it stop? I'm allready connected to eth1, so don't know why it does that!..eth0 is wired network, witch i almost don't use..but can't remove it either..no network cable is connected to my laptop either..so..any suggestions? I use Kubuntu edgy..
<JanK> kopete is buggy as some of you may know, there's a patch linked from the bug tracking system. which of these files do i need to install?
<JanK> kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<JanK> kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3.dsc
<JanK> kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3_i386.changes
<JanK> kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<JanK> kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3.orig.tar.gz
<JanK> kopete-dev_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<intelikey> Question; will it break anything if /use is a symlink to /   and /sbin is a symlink to /bin  ???
<intelikey> JanK you would install the .deb
<JanK> that one? kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<kay> kimmern: maybe you can do ifconfig eth0 stop
<Arafangion> kay: For windows guest OS's, it emulates a floppy drive, which contains the tools you can install, don't know how it does it today. (Probably emulates a CD instead)
<Arafangion> kay: (Which would mean that it can autorun)
<kay> Arafangion: thx for the tip i search
<kimmern> kay: I just get "stop: Unknown host"
<kay> kimmern: then do first ifconfig eth0
<kay> kimmern: what did he say?
<intelikey> no body care to discuss my question ?
<kay> intelikey: i read it but i cant help you sorry
<intelikey> k ok
<kay> intelikey: and i dont realy understand your question
<kay> intelikey: did you mean /usr is renamed in / and /bin in /sbin?
<kimmern> kay: too much to paste into here..but it looks normal..like normal, like i'm not connected to anything on eth0..
<intelikey> kay no is a symlink
<intelikey> like   cd /usr ;pwd    yelds /
<intelikey> and ls -ld /usr   yelds  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   14 Sep 16 04:53 usr -> /
<kay> intelikey: sorry thats to high for me :-(
<intelikey> ok but if you are ever curious about links/symlinks  do a quick    man ln
<kay> intelikey: lol k
<Tabmow> What's the best packages to d/l for kbuntu where i can play xvid/divx/mpg etc. ?
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<Bubba_Gump> Tabmow: kaffiene
<Bubba_Gump> Tabmow: or vlc
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bubba_Gump> Tabmow: yeah check out the first link, you might need to install some codecs :)
<intelikey> ok i have now a working ubuntu with no actual /sbin or /usr dir.   it seems to work ok.
<Bubba_Gump> intelikey: curious
<intelikey> symbolic links are handy....  :)
<Voker57[away] > hi all!
<Voker57[away] > Is kubuntu ok to be on one CD?
<intelikey> Voker57[away] 
<intelikey> of course.
<Voker57[away] > good
<intelikey> the install cd is just the basic system plus the gui/desktop and a few apps.  everything else subsequently added is from the internet.
<Voker57[away] > Well...just like windows?
<Voker57[away] > Or some system files are not shipped? :0
<kay> Arafangion: thx it work
<kay> s
<intelikey> system files ?    coreutils and bsdutils are on the cd.
<intelikey> i think textutils also
<intelikey> that makes up the bulk of "system files"
<Voker57[away] > well, what i need to get more?
<Voker57[away] > then
<intelikey> need ?   nothing really.   but what will you want more ?
<Voker57[away] > everything else subsequently added is from the internet.
<Voker57[away] > you said
<intelikey> Voker57[away]  yes.     there are about 18000 packages ready to install from the repositories (internet)
<intelikey> need != want
<Voker57[away] > ah
<intelikey> some people want "wine"   or maybe  "prorpitary codecs"   for multimedia support.      some wish to use there linux system in a cluster and therefore want "cluster support software"    some want "alternate applications" for doing the same tasks as the default install.....
<Voker57[away] > yeah i see
<niktaris> where can I find the bootoptions (preseed) to use in (k)ubuntu ?
<intelikey> niktaris bootoptions ?   /boot/grub/menu.lst   and/or  the scripts contained in the /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r` file.
* Voker57[away]  is downloading kubuntu from jamming FTP server
<wildchild> how do I enable sensors for temperatures with GkrellM ?
<kay> lm sensors i think
<kay> lm-sensors
<niktaris> intelikey, I want to some keyboard values in xorg.conf.
<kay> wildchild: do you know deepsea???
<wildchild> no..
<kay> wildchild: k its only a name in a clan you have the same name lol sorry
<kay> wildchild: do you want have your sensors on?
<wildchild> yews
<wildchild> yes*
<wildchild> kay: how do I do that?
<intelikey> niktaris syntax error.
<intelikey> "I want to some keyboard values in xorg.conf."    <--- i could say "hey that's great" or even say "your statement pretains to what exactly?"    but i assume you were trying to ask about how to do something.....
<kay> wildchild: look for lm-sensors
<kay> cant brb
<intelikey> niktaris perhaps you are looking for    /etc/X11/xkb/*   ?
<niktaris> intelikey, ok. How do I preseed  Option     "XkbLayout"  and  Option     "XkbOptions"  in xorg.conf ?
<vogelfaull> why
<octan> why? why what?
<intelikey> niktaris ah...  ok  now i see.    niktaris i would generally advise running    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg           it makes a backup copy of your current xorg.conf and allows setting of keyboard options       much safer than editing it by hand.
<vogelfaull> why
<Arafangion> intelikey: Not neccessarily.
<intelikey> niktaris that's not a boot process per' se
<Arafangion> intelikey: It only does so if the xorg.conf has not been modified, but presumeably, if you modified it, hopefully you were smart enough to actually read the comments on the top of the file :)
<vogelfaull> why
<niktaris> intelikey, I was thinking on using it on the livecd
<vogelfaull> why
<octan> why
<octan> why why
<vogelfaull> octan sucks
<intelikey> Arafangion point noted.    it's time for me to go fix the election.
* octan starts to suck on vogelfaull 
<vogelfaull> thats nice
<octan> i know :P
<vogelfaull> thanks
<h3sp4wn> until dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is feature complete some hand editing will often be necessary
<vogelfaull> why
<octan> np.. i do wha  i can :P
<octan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<vogelfaull> why
<h3sp4wn> You cannot set alot the options
<vogelfaull> why
<octan> why not
<vogelfaull> because youre a sucker
<octan> SO now you dont like my sucking... damn
<Voker57> what a wonderful discussion
<h3sp4wn> For example how do you set Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
<vogelfaull> why
<h3sp4wn> vogelfaull: You are a pretty dull bot
<octan> hehe
<vogelfaull> and you are gay
* octan puts a vacume cleaner up vogelfaull butt :P
<vogelfaull> thanks
<octan> np
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-41-27.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mikel28> anyone know a good site ripper? :)
<octan> yea
<octan> wget
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: ugh!
<mikel28> http://wwwaddress../download.php?id=856   <<i got these kinda php links on the sites
<octan> mikel28, wget
<mikel28> you sure, i tried wget - but it didnt dload the php links...
<octan> how ?
<mikel28> wget -mirror
<DarthLappy> Good evening.
<octan> well.. you can alwatys save the pages manualy by saving then with konqueror
<mikel28> octan.. thats no option, im talking about hunderds of files
<octan> lol- ok
<octan> gimme add-- and i'll try
<DarthLappy> I recently rebooted my desktop which has WiFi, and the card is now not detected. How could I fix this? (It was working fine before)
<mikel28> ive send you a pm octan :')
<octan> ok
<mikel28> octan: you know that you cant write back if ur nick is not registered with freenode right?
<Voker57> Can kubuntu ran on NTFS? :)
<octan> my nick is reged
<apokryphos> Voker57: no
<Voker57> *run
<Voker57> hm
<apokryphos> NTFS is MS proprietary
<Voker57> so do i need to make a non-allocated space on disk?
<apokryphos> Linux can't even write to it properly
<apokryphos> Voker57: yes, though the install should automagically do that for you
<apokryphos> and it'll ask you to confirm
<Voker57> It will resize my ?NTFS partiton to gett free space>?
<apokryphos> right
<Voker57> damn, my kb...
<Voker57> good
<Voker57> and can it write on FAT#@?
<Voker57> 32
<apokryphos> still, don't just keep pressing next -- you want to make sure that it got it right
<apokryphos> it can write to vfat, yes, but not run on it
<Voker57> good
<apokryphos> ext3 is Ubuntu's default filesystem
<Voker57> i will convert to it then
<apokryphos> k
<Voker57> wowee, ISO is downloaded
<lupa> hi.. i upgrade to 6.10 and have some problems with audacity and xmms ... menus don't appear and audacity y recording very bad.
<lupa> any idea?
<octan> mikel28,
<TheFuzzball> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 6.10 with Amarok 1.4.4 (I had this problem with 1.4.3 so it is not an upgrade problem) with KDE 3.5.5, the problem is when I run amarok as a normal user and play an mp3 track it comes up with a popup window that asks me to install mp3 support and then it crashes, but when I run it as root I don't have any problem, I would really like this fixed
<apokryphos> TheFuzzball: check the FAQ, do you have the necessary codecs installed?
<apokryphos> and did you install them properly
<sadistic_kitten> nino I'm back
<sadistic_kitten> are you still awake?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: did u manage?
<sadistic_kitten> yes I had to reboot and close a few things but I finally got in
<TheFuzzball> apokryphos: yes, I can run it as root
<sadistic_kitten> what did you want me to do?
<sadistic_kitten> from here that is
<sadistic_kitten> I'm in administrator mode
<nino> sadistic_kitten: so you can see your hardrive and the partitions?
<sadistic_kitten> yu[
<sadistic_kitten> *yup
<nino> sadistic_kitten: how many are there?
<apokryphos> TheFuzzball: close amarok down, then mv ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok{,_old} && mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc{,_old}   (as user), then restart amarok
<sadistic_kitten> 3
<nino> sadistic_kitten: can you see the swap?
<sadistic_kitten> yup
<nino> sadistic_kitten: is it enabled?
<sadistic_kitten> nope
<sadistic_kitten> and when I try it says invalid argument
<nino> what does it say under device /dev/hda??
<TheFuzzball> apokryphos: still the same
<sadistic_kitten> there is /dev/sda1 (swap) /dev/sda2 (home) and /dev/sda3 (/)
<apokryphos> TheFuzzball: dpkg -l libxine-extracodecs?
<Schalken> which linux-restricted-modules package do i need to download to install the nvidia drivers?
<TheFuzzball> apokryphos: same :)
<nino> sadistic_kitten: I would suggest to eddit fstab and disabling that swap line and inserting this one, hold on....
<apokryphos> TheFuzzball: no, as in, what's the output of that?
<TheFuzzball> apokryphos: I'll pastebin it
<nino> sadistic_kitten: /dev/sda1 none swap sw 0 0   dissable that funny one of yours with a # in front of it!!
<sadistic_kitten> k
<nino> sadistic_kitten: then open the console
<sadistic_kitten> yup
<sadistic_kitten> swapon -a?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: sudo mount -a
<rocka> i know it is a silly question
<nino> sadistic_kitten: remount everything in fstab = mount -a
<sadistic_kitten> k
<rocka> but what is faster, kde or gnome ?
<sadistic_kitten> I did
<sadistic_kitten> probably gnome
<apokryphos> rocka: don't trust anyone's answer :)
<nino> sadistic_kitten: mabe you need a boot donno with swap?
<sadistic_kitten> rocka: I use kde cause I like it, but I think gnome might be faster.
<sadistic_kitten> nino: reboot ?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: lets try that!!!
<sadistic_kitten> k
<sadistic_kitten> brb
<nino> sadistic_kitten: goodluck
<zenga>     
<zenga>    
<zenga>    
<zenga>   
<scheuri> anyone using 3Ware controllers (9550 or 9650) with 6.06 Dapper (32bit) and having issues?
<scheuri> wow, I love UTF-8...no idea what zenga was talking about, but I saw the wirting
<sadistic_kitten> nope
<sadistic_kitten> didn't work
<sadistic_kitten> I don't think fstab is the prob
<rocka> lol kubuntu seens a bit slower to boot than gnome, but the desktop is a lot faster
<houssem> how to see my computers activities on my network ?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: damn well that was my idea, i would suggest edditing the partion tables and deleting and creating a new swap then, but that can be dangerous!!
<sadistic_kitten> ok, what's the worst that can happen?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: if you delete your root partition!!
<rocka> i am having problems with the system clock, it is ahead 200 seconds per day... is it a problem with the bateries ?
<sadistic_kitten> I think I can distinguish between the two
<visik7> is there a way to get a packetized version of ipw3945 (eg via module-assistant) without restricted?
<nino> sadistic_kitten: i am only fimiliar with gparted, have you got that installed?
<sadistic_kitten> I dunno
<sadistic_kitten> hold on I'm talking to other people
<nino> sadistic_kitten: ok cool
<houssem> please how to monitor all activities on my network ?
<houssem> halloooo ???!!!!!
<houssem> anyone here ??
<rocka> no, you are seeing 300 bots
<rocka> why ?
<houssem> i want a program to monitor my network activities
<sadistic_kitten> so nino
<sadistic_kitten> guess what
<rocka> houssem apt-get install iptraf
<sadistic_kitten> swap is now working :P
<houssem> rocka: thnks
<houssem> rocka:  it can report all activies done by all computers on my LAN ?
<sadistic_kitten> nino: swap is working :P
<Schalken> which linux-restricted-modules package do i need to download to install the nvidia drivers?
<sadistic_kitten> nino: this is what someone told me to use
<sadistic_kitten> sudo mkswap /dev/sda1 ; swapon /dev/sda1
<sadistic_kitten> and it just worked
<sadistic_kitten> I am very pleased and am now off to bed, thanks for your help anyway
<j2daosh> say i want to have my kids log in on the edubuntu session... is there a config i can set that will automatically log them into that when they log in?
<salman> hi
<j2daosh> hey
<ubuntu> hi
<salman> ho
<ubuntu> it's Voker57 ;)
<abattoir> j2daosh: i think edubuntu uses GDM, i'm not sure where GDM's configurations can be changed, can you try asking in #ubuntu or #edubuntu?
<j2daosh> ty
<ubuntu_> hello .. i am new to kubuntu and i want to import the media from my windows partition into the kubuntu partition. Can anybody help meoooon how to do this?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: what type of media?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you can mount the partition(if it already isn't mounted) and just copy stuff over
<ubuntu_> how can i mount it?
<ubuntu_> can u point me to some resource?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: type media:/ in konqueror
<abattoir> ubuntu_: do you see your windows partition?
<ubuntu_> no!
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you see nothing? and what is the fs type for your windows partition, ntfs?
<ubuntu_> yes
<abattoir> ubuntu_: yes for what? you see nothing? ntfs?
<ubuntu_> ntfs and i see nothing ..
<ubuntu_> yes for both
<abattoir> ubuntu_: hmm you are in the live cd?
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<ubuntu_> yes i am
<ubuntu_> so is that not possible from the live cd?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: SATA by any chance? and could you briefly tell me your partition layout?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: no it's possible
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: If you want to do that you would have to use knoppix / kanotix
<ubuntu_> hey ... i forgot to mention .. i was following a blog from the net and am using the vmvare software to get used to kubuntu .. is it possible to test how my media will play in kubuntu?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: oh no wonder then, you can use the live cd to 'test run' kubuntu w/o virtualization
<ubuntu_> so it does not mess up my windows?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: no, you just put the cd in your computer, and boot off it, you can access your windows files etc., but ofcourse that's only for 'getting a feel' of it or for installation
<abattoir> ubuntu_: during installation, if you partition properly, kubuntu will automatically detect your windows installation and create a multiboot scenario
<abattoir> ubuntu_: so when you start your computer you'll be asked if you want to use windows or kubuntu
<ubuntu_> cool .. one more question though..
<abattoir> ubuntu_: sure, ask
<ubuntu_> i have an unpartitioned dell laptop with 100gb hard disk. can some how make two partitions on it so that my windows remians the same and i will be able to install kubuntu on the new partition created?
<ubuntu_> can i*
<abattoir> ubuntu_: yes it's possible
<nino> ubuntu_ : yes
<ubuntu_> can i know how?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you can either use a windows tool to partition before hand, or you can use the kubuntu installer to do it before it installs kubuntu
<aleale> hi, I need help configuring a wireless with two router, the first router has the dsl connection, the second on is the wireless one, I attach the dsl router to the wireless router in the wan port and I attach the notebook to the wireless router, but I canno have internet... someone can help me?
<ubuntu_> so if i got this right .. a partition will be made when i am installing kubuntu . . and i will have my windows functioning normally .. with out any loss of data?
<nino> ubuntu_ : thats right
<abattoir> ubuntu_: when you get to the partitioning stage of the installation, read the instructions carefully, make sure you choose to partition manually(the default option is to wipe your harddisk)
<abattoir> ubuntu_: once you select the 'Manually Partition...' option, you'd be asked to allocate space for kubuntu
<aleale> anyon?
<ubuntu_> can i know how that is possible? aren't the files scattered throughout the disk?
<ubuntu_> i have 40 gb free so can i use 30 gb of free space from that for kubuntu?
<rocka> kubuntu didnt detect the swap partition ...
<rocka> ubotu_ 2.4gb minimum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.4gb minimum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nino> rocka: u haven trouble with swap?
<abattoir> ubuntu_: you could defragment it if you want to, but i'm not sure if it's necessary for ntfs. Yes, you can do that
<rahmetli> is it possible to get some rss feed as screensaver on kubuntu?
<rocka> nino setup didnt detect swap
<nino> rocka: u done installing the system?
<drarem> yep, had to log off and back on to see a ton of stuff i've been installing
<ubuntu_> ohh .. its cool then .. i will definitely do that now .. and if there are problems .. i know where to ask ..
<ubuntu_> thanks again guys ..
<rocka> nino it says install crashed
<nino> ubuntu : read carefully!!
<aleale> hi, I need help configuring a wireless with two router, the first router has the dsl connection, the second on is the wireless one, I attach the dsl router to the wireless router in the wan port and I attach the notebook to the wireless router, but I canno have internet... someone can help me?
<rocka> nino i tried it on vmware, i will post a SS of the crash
<aleale> I don't have internet connection at all with two routers
<nino> ubuntu : donno about vmware and swap!!
<rahmetli> is it possible to get some rss feed as screensaver on kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> aleale: what routers ?
<drarem> why two routers - out of ports?
<aleale> h3sp4wn: I have one router with dsl modem inside
<aleale> and i connected it to a wireless router throught wan port
<aleale> is it correct?
<h3sp4wn> Depends
<nino> rocka: vmware and swap, dont know how compatible it is??
<rocka> it worked just fine with debian
<aleale> h3sp4wn: I want that router wireless take internet from the other router and give it to the clients connected to it
<h3sp4wn> aleale: depends on whether the router has decent firmware or not
<h3sp4wn> aleale: what you can do
<nino> rocka: mabe try install without swap and create a swap after, that i can help you with!!
<aleale> h3sp4wn: do you mean the wirelesee one?
<h3sp4wn> aleale: either
<h3sp4wn> aleale: Ideally both
<nino> rocka: sudo mkswap /dev/"your Hardrive"
<FuriousGeorge> hey all.  i usually use gentoo, and have very little debian-like-distro experience, so bear with me...
<aleale> the dsl one is a Pirelli netgate voip
<h3sp4wn> rocka: if you do the above it will make swap on your whole harddrive
<aleale> but with a branded firmware
<rocka> http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/6561/kubuntucrashth2.jpg
<aleale> tell me what I have to do I can see if is it possible
<h3sp4wn> aleale: I don't know other than with linux based firmwares
<nino> rocka: sorry that partition that you wanna swap
<FuriousGeorge> im following beryl wiki guide to installing their wm, and ive added their servers to my server.lst file, synched my package management db, then tried to apt get beryl, and got a "no such package"
<FuriousGeorge> is there something i need to do besides messing with my repositories so that apt get will find the package?
<nino> h3sp4wn: sorry bout that one
<rocka> nino http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/6561/kubuntucrashth2.jpg
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: i hope you added it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Soldier1991> Hi.
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: if you did that, did you run 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<h3sp4wn> nino: Wouldn't affect me but potential for some damage
<aleale> h3sp4wn: ok, then tell me if is it ok->router with internet should go to the wan link in the wireless router isn't?
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: you thats what i meant not server.lst, but sources.list
<h3sp4wn> aleale: why wan link the wan link is the adsl modem
<nino> h3sp4wn: yea it would make that whole partition swap, dint think there !!
<dude_> hello guys !
<Soldier1991> I recently installed kubuntu with my ati radeon 9250, i tried the tutorial on how to install it, but it didn't seem like it worked for me, or the drivers don't support my graphics card.
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: and which architecture?
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: yeah i added deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main aiglx and another host there
<aleale> h3sp4wn: ah ok so in the switch link?
<dude_> abattoir !
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: x86_64
<Soldier1991> Any ideas?
<aleale> but the router is also an adsl modem
<Soldier1991> I always get this fatal error 101 or something everytime i try to startx.
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: oh no wonder, i think you need dapper-amd64, wait let me confirm
<nino> rocka: xfs filesystem??
<rocka> nino did you see the image ?
<abattoir> hello dude_
<rocka> yes
<Soldier1991> Please help.
<h3sp4wn> aleale: You probably want the wifi clients bridged into the main routers switch (no idea how to that on {some random closed firmware}
<drarem> for dialog editing and c/c++ ide, what is a recommended tool
<nino> rocka: any reason for xfs filesystem??
<rocka> is not it fast ?
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: if you are refering to the "flavor" of kubuntu, thats the one i chose
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: no, i think you need to specify the arch. as well
<nino> rocka: ext3 just as good
<h3sp4wn> aleale: really you want to reconfigure your wan port so it is just another switch port otherwise its wasted
<rocka> nino i saw some benchmarks, ext3 is not so good :b
<faLUCE_> drarem gtk+ (c), gtkmm (c++) glade (both)
<aldin> why are font bigger after apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<faLUCE_> glade is the ide
<aldin> *fonts
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: i have 'deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy main-edgy-amd64'
<aldin> dpi?
<drarem> thanks
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: i guess you'll need to change edgy to dapper
<faLUCE_> (for gui)
<Soldier1991> Okay, I really need help with this.
<nino> rocka: well i run it on surveilance system 400gig on gigabit ip cams and no problem!!
<aldin> why are font bigger after apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx + xorg.conf Driver "fglrx"
<h3sp4wn> aleale: You only want the dhcp server working on the adsl router - (then because of the wifi bridged into the first switch all clients will use that)
<BluesKaj> Howdy All!
<h3sp4wn> aleale: But there are at least four of 5 different ways to do it
<rocka> nino is the filesystem the cause of my problem ?
<aleale> h3sp4wn: ok
<nino> rocka: ok mabe we should try and make 2 partitions xfs and anyting else to make swap later??
<aleale> it works attaching all to the switch to the wirelesee router
<Soldier1991> Okay?
<Soldier1991> I recently installed kubuntu with my ati radeon 9250, i tried the tutorial on how to install it, but it didn't seem like it worked for me, or the drivers don't support my graphics card.
<nino> rocka: can you edit the partitions manualy??
<Soldier1991> I always get this fatal error 101 or something everytime i try to startx.
<h3sp4wn> aleale: Are all the clients wireless ?
<aleale> h3sp4wn: no, I attached the pc AND the other router to the switch in the router wireless
<aleale> and it works!
<nino> rocka: so make xfs the big one for all the files
<aleale> ok now I have to configure my wireless pcmpci card
<BluesKaj> aldin, check your screen resolution in /systemsettings/monitor&display/size
<h3sp4wn> aleale: I think you should consider what you are actually doing first if you have 2 dhcp servers running on the same subnet you will have problems
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: i think i need to change the installation to edgy...  is that what you meant?  i dont believe there is a repository for dapper-amd64
<aldin> BluesKaj: what do u mean exactly, on font size or..
<aleale> h3sp4wn: yes one should be disabled
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: no i just said you might need to change 'edgy' to 'dapper' in the entry that i pasted
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: i had to append edgy-main-amd64 for it to recognize amd64 packages
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: i tried that and apt-gett update complained about it
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: wait a sec
<leleobhz> hello all
<leleobhz> ive tried to install kubuntu on my note
<leleobhz> and on the partition secction
<leleobhz> ive destroyed an xfs partition to make root
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<BluesKaj> no aldin , your scren res may have been reset to a lower res after installing/upgrading the drivers
<leleobhz> but they show the label of partition on hda7 (my old home)
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: it's main-amd64
<leleobhz> and hda6 as unknown
<leleobhz> and my home doesnt mount
<h3sp4wn> leleobhz: alternative cd should be able to install to xfs (definately with an ext3 /boot anyway)
<leleobhz> h3sp4wn: i dont want to install at xfs
<aleale2> ok I have an asus wl-100g
<leleobhz> ive removed one to put ext3
<leleobhz> but it makes it on another partition
<h3sp4wn> ext3 is slow
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: i was looking at that page before where do you see main-amd64?
<leleobhz> whatever....
<leleobhz> h3sp4wn: my problem isnt the fs
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: it says If you use amd64, add ' main-edgy-amd64' to the end of the line (so it reads 'main-edgy main-edgy-amd64')
<leleobhz> is my hda7 are damaged
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: the last line in DAPPER DRAKE instructions
<leleobhz> and its my home on another distro
<leleobhz> and i need it
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: that's for edgy, look above
<leleobhz> so, how can i recover it?
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: my bad, i saw the url and thought that one was for compiz
<h3sp4wn> leleobhz: so hda7 is not a filesystem ? (I don't understand)
<FuriousGeorge> brain fart
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: how can _I understand if my wireless card is recognized? kubuntu has added eth1 to the networks
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: iwlist eth1 scan
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: you were asking for beryl weren't you?
<aleale2> no scan results, leds are off in the pcmpci
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: Maybe it needs firmware
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: what chipset is it ?
<leleobhz> h3sp4wn: seee
<leleobhz> hda7 == /home (on another system)
<leleobhz> hda6 == xfs partition - target for ext3 for another distro
<h3sp4wn> with a damaged filesystem
<leleobhz> notting
<leleobhz> all normal
<leleobhz> however
<h3sp4wn> leleobhz> h3sp4wn: my problem isnt the fs == exactly a problem with the filesystem on hda7
<leleobhz> after the hda6 format as ext3
<leleobhz> it have damaged the hda7
<h3sp4wn> I doubt it
<leleobhz> setting the label and now i cant mount it
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: how can I check it?
<h3sp4wn> leleobhz: is hda7 xfs ?
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: card model and manufacturer and google
<leleobhz> not
<leleobhz> !
<leleobhz> hda7 is ext3 with myu home
<h3sp4wn> sudo mount /dev/hda7 /mnt does not work ?
<h3sp4wn> run fsck
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: with kubuntu only wep is possible? not also wpa2?
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: zcat /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz | less
<drarem> i just deleted about 5Gb of stuff, do i need to do a defrag and if so how
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: apt get doesnt complain but same error.  mind taking a look at this?  http://www.patebin.ca/242598    <---  thats what it looks like on my end
<h3sp4wn> drarem: Shouldn't need to (but you can defrag if you first convert ext3 to ext2 and then use e2defrag
<Linux_Galore> drarem: this a Linux or windows partition
<Linux_Galore> you dont defrag ext3
<drarem> linux
<Linux_Galore> drarem: dont worry about it
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: * i meant http://www.pastebin.ca/242598
<drarem>  /dev/hda2 - deleted from my $HOME folder
<drarem> ok thanks
<drarem> $HOME path
<h3sp4wn> drarem: if you really want to (I have once when I had a 320gb partition which has been completely rammed for half a year) turn off the journal and use e2defrag
<aldin> BluesKaj: no, my resolution is same as it was, but after installing an putting fglrx on kubuntu my fonts are bit bigger
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<h3sp4wn> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> just a bit ...that's not so bad
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: You need the firmware
<Schalken> What I try to run a certain Amarok lyric script it says "You need one of QtRuby, RubyGTK or TkRuby to run this program" but I cant find any of those in the repos. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<Linux_Galore> aldin: is because the sync rate has changed a bit
<aldin> BluesKaj: but do u know why
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: use the bcm43xx link - (and download the firmware for edgy - (don't try to use fwcutter as it won't work on 2.6.17 kernels)
<aldin> i havent changed anything but fglr except ati in xorg.conf file
<aldin> *ati->fglrx
<Linux_Galore> aldin: the driver has a different default sync speed, I get the same with nvidia
<h3sp4wn> aldin: One or the other may have had composite enabled
<aldin> i am using LCD on laptop so sync doesn matter
<Linux_Galore> aldin: just adjust you fonts to suite
<BluesKaj> no aldin, sorry
<ubuntu> hi
<aldin> note on ubuntu it is not changing only on kubuntu?
<ubuntu> how to check a disk in kubuntu?
<aldin> ubuntu: df -Th
<ubuntu> um
<ubuntu> where to write it
<aldin> konsole
<Linux_Galore> aldin: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same base system, even Xorg is exactly the same
<aldin> Linux_Galore: i know that bothers me
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: i'm not sure if you need to add aiglx as well, after main and main-amd64
<aldin> do u know any file which xolds info about dpi?
<ubuntu> and what then
<aldin> of fonts
<ubuntu> id displays a bunch of things
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: i think someone at #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl might be able to assist you better
<aldin> ubuntu: what exactly u want to check size etc
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: so I have to run the script?
<abattoir> FuriousGeorge: from what i can see it seems right
<Linux_Galore> aldin: you may have a different default dpi setting in kde, dont forget kde 3.5.5 can over ride some of the defaults in xorg
<FuriousGeorge> abattoir: thanks for your help
<ubuntu> i want to check disk for errors
<aldin> once i foiund in mandriva file which keeps fonts dpi configuration u could put 75 or 96
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: You have to read the docs#
<Linux_Galore> aldin: thats the system default but kde can do its own thing
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: Ask me specific questions about the documentation I will answer
<aldin> how do we change it in kde
<ubuntu> hey aldin
<Linux_Galore> aldin: should be in kcontrol
<aldin> system kinfocenter
<dude_> abattoir: can i play warcraft in kubuntu?
<aldin> xserver says
<ubuntu> how to check a disk for errors??
<aldin> 115
<aldin> ubuntu: sorry i dont know chkdisk
<aldin> perhaps chkdisk
<aldin> 118x115
<abattoir> dude_: i think you can w/ wine
<Linux_Galore> Im out
<aldin> and on 3d driver was 75x75
<ubuntu> there is no such a command
<abattoir> dude_: not sure though
<aldin> *pardon on at standard 2D driver was 75X75
<leleobhz> someone have any idea/
<leleobhz> my system now: http://img487.imageshack.us/img487/2394/foto110706001vt6.jpg
<aldin> now with fglrx in xorg.conf i have 118x115
<aldin> now with fglrx in xorg.conf i have kinfocentar shows 118x115
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: you give me a link that say to install the fwcutter, but you say to not do it... so?
<aldin> how do i "down" it on 75x75
<Tm_T> Soldier1991: You should not irc as root.
<Tm_T> Or do anything you don't have to.
<Soldier1991> How about now?
<Soldier1991> I kniow.
<nino> :)
<Tm_T> Soldier1991: No, changing nick doesn't change rights in your system. ;)
<Soldier1991> So how do I change my name?
<dude_> abattoir: can i load an mp3 using katapult?
<Tm_T> Soldier1991: Don't run irc client as root? ;)
<letalis> good morning all
<Tm_T> Login to your system as normal user and then launch the client. ;)
<nino> good afternoon
<abattoir> dude_: there were some amarok-katapult issues, i don't know if they've been fixed yet
<abattoir> dude_: someone at #katapult may know
<aldin> kinfocentar shows 118x115 dpi with fglrx driver i want to put it on 75x75, anyone knows how?
<Tm_T> Btw hi kids.
<dude_> abattoir: ok, what is KDE (the K Desktop Environment)
<aldin> * kinfocenter ->xserver
<letalis> yeah there are actually servers thatll bootkick your you know what of of an irc server for having root as your username
<letalis> lol
<abattoir> hi uncle Tm_T :)
<abattoir> :P
<Tm_T> letalis: Yup, and that's reasonable.
<dude_> abattoir: why is it not installed? i check that in adept
<abattoir> dude_: you are serious?
<letalis> besides, its stupid.
<abattoir> dude_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<dude_> abattoir: oh god, sorry...heheheh
<abattoir> dude_: Kubuntu uses KDE while Ubuntu uses GNOME
<Paradox^> i get an error msg when i try to activate my nvidia drivers:
<Paradox^> tomas@tomas:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Paradox^> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<Paradox^> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<abattoir> dude_: that's where the K comes from
<Paradox^> how can i fix that?
<dude_> abattoir: oh god, sorry...heheheh
<dude_> abattoir: wrong question
<dude_> :)
<instructor> ok this is strange. My Ethernet cards keep jumping back and forth
<orville> has anyone here got a macbook pro and gotten mouseemu to work?
<Soldier1991> Hello.
<Soldier1991> I just wanted to know, how do I make a new account and log in as the account I created?
<instructor> from command line sudo adduser
<nino> Soldier1991: (n=root@ool-44c76d4b.dyn.optonline.net). lol
<Soldier1991> Don't try to trick me now.
<nino> Soldier1991:o sorry thought you already created a account
<Soldier1991> I did.
<Soldier1991> But I want to log in as it.
<Soldier1991> Not as root.
<Soldier1991> ANy ideas?
<Soldier1991> I want to log in as the created account.
<Soldier1991> Not as root.
<h3sp4wn> You need to make sure its in the default groups
<Soldier1991> How?
<h3sp4wn> see the EXTRA_GROUPS= option in /etc/adduser.conf
<Soldier1991> I can;t find it.
<taess> hola
<Soldier1991> The extra group
<taess> alguno habla espaol?
<Soldier1991> Si.
<h3sp4wn> Soldier1991: right at the bottom of the file
<dude_> jucato !
<Jucato> hi dude_
<Soldier1991> Nope, nowhere,
<taess> hola soldier
<taess> quera hacer una pregunta
<taess> pero no sabia si era solo ingles
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<taess> ah ok
<Soldier1991> I don't see anything that says extra groups in the file.
<Soldier1991> Do I have to create it?
<h3sp4wn> Or see which groups the user created during the install is in and add the new user to those using vigr and vipw
<Soldier1991> That was confusing.
<Soldier1991> Is there a way I can enable the log in screen?
<ehamberg> What is default on (K)ubuntu Edgy, upstart or sysvinit?
<h3sp4wn> Soldier1991: I don't know why you enabled root anyway
<h3sp4wn> ehamberg: upstart
<Soldier1991> I didn;t.
<h3sp4wn> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<h3sp4wn> !root
<h3sp4wn> Soldier1991: How did you install ?
<enotee> how do you start compiz
<h3sp4wn> compiz --replace &
<Soldier1991> I installed it with the extra space on my hard drive,
<Soldier1991> I created a new partition.
<Soldier1991> The it installed itself.
<Soldier1991> After that, It told me to enter the username.
<Soldier1991> And the password.
<h3sp4wn> and you entered root ?
<Soldier1991> BNut I can't log in like tghat.
<h3sp4wn> I still don't understand how it got so you could login as root
<ehamberg> h3sp4wn: So how come adept update manager wants to remove upstart?
<h3sp4wn> ehamberg: No idea does aptitude want to remove it ?
<dude_> abattoir: are you there?
<abattoir> dude_: yes
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: ok wireless card is ok, the problem now is configuring the wep key, I have putted the manual configuration into network preferences but no works
<aleale2> I have read the bug in edgy for wireless, can I be affected?
<dude_> abattoir: question, have you tried connecting ubuntu in active directory of windows server?
<instructor> how do I convert a text file to be read on Windows?
<abattoir> dude_: no
<dude_> abattoir: is it possible?
<abattoir> instructor: open it w/ notepad
<abattoir> dude_: i'm sorry, i don't know
<aleale2> I have no used the dhcp server
<dude_> abattoir: ok, thanks
<ehamberg> h3sp4wn: Doesn't look like it. Weird...
<aleale2> the wireless router say I'm connected
<aleale2> but "air" led is off
<aleale2> in the pcmci
<Dink> Anyone know if there is a feisty channel yet ?
<kimmern> Can anyone please help me with this? I think this is why my laptop crashes all the time: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1726172#post1726172
<xsacha> Dink: ubuntu+1 ?
<Lam_> does KDE have a lost+found folder?  i'm not sure if it is an ext3 thing or a gnome thing
<nickenyfiken> i have a problem with Ktorrent, its always stalled and Tracker Status is "Invalid response". Anyone got a clue?
<Jucato> it's a Linux thing, afaik, Lam_
<Lam_> Jucato: ok thanks. i won't try to remove it then
<JohnFlux_> kimmern: i can't think why that would crash your computer
<Triple{X}> Lam_: if your system crashes and your filesystem is damaged, the fragments of files that couldn't be recovered are saved in lost+found
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: when a card is recognized all i need is configuring it in network prefs isn't?
<JohnFlux_> kimmern: run system settings  on the k menu
<JohnFlux_> kimmern: and go to the network module
<Lam_> Triple{X}: thanks for the info. i'll keep that in mind
<kimmern> JohnFlux_: I can't see that there could be anything else..that's always the last thing in the log before it crashes..and i've tried to close all programs, but still atfter a while it crashes...
<Triple{X}> Lam_: Normally you don't need to worry about that though
<kimmern> JohnFlux_:ok, i'm in..
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: use the wpasupplicant document (all the gui stuff will just give you problems)
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: the bcm43xx driver is not that stable as it is
<JohnFlux_> kimmern: then just edit the properties for eth0 and make sure the checkbox for start automatically is turned off
<JohnFlux_> kimmern: then disable that device
<soldier174> Okay,.
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: I have switched to wep
<kimmern> JohnFlux_: ok, thanks!
<soldier174> I still don't know how to enable the log in screen.
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: wep is useless
<JohnFlux_> aleale2: like h3sp4wn says - wep is trivial to crack
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: run aircrack-ng (and it will prove to you just how useless it is)
<soldier174> Any ideas?
<dhuv> hello all
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: What log ?
<soldier174> You know when you have to log in to get into the desktop?
<kimmern> JohnFlux_: ok, stupid problem here, but when I press the "Administrator mode" button, the box just get a red empty frame...
<h3sp4wn> what is that to with screen
<h3sp4wn>  ?
<soldier174> I can't do that with the account I created.
<soldier174> I want to log in with the account I created.
<dhuv> I have installed kubuntu 6.10 on my T42 last night and it works great, everything works, the icons are nicer, the defaults make more sense, great distro.
<soldier174> Not as root.
<JohnFlux_> kimmern: check if theres a window behind
<JohnFlux_> kimmern: there should be a dialog box asking for the password
<soldier174> Please help.
<aleale2> H
<kimmern> JohnFlux_: There's nothing...tried a couple of times..maybe i'll just restart and try..?
<aleale2> JohnFlux: I know...
<JohnFlux_> kimmern:  :/
<hastesaver> soldier174, you can't login as root. You shouldn't do that; it's very dangerous
<JohnFlux_> kimmern:  i dont know
<dhuv> I had Debian testing installed previously and I used debian-multimedia.org for multimedia packages like codecs and players, does kubuntu have anything similar?
<soldier174> I know.
<Jucato> !codecs | dhuv
<ubotu> dhuv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<instructor> Dink: #ubuntu+1
<soldier174> I want to login as the account I created.
<instructor> how do I convert a text file to be read on Windows?
<JohnFlux_> soldier174: so what happens when you try?
<instructor> abattoir: Funny :)
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: add something like EXTRA_GROUPS="dialout cdrom floppy audio src video lp users uml-run" (and then when you call adduser call it like - sudo adduser --add_extra_groups username
<soldier174> But I can't, don't know how to enable the log in screen.
<soldier174> Where?
<JohnFlux_> instructor: a plain text file?  you can open in edit in windows
<JohnFlux_> instructor: then save it again ;)
<hastesaver> soldier174, what do you mean? does it log you in to some other account by default?
<soldier174> Yes.
<soldier174> By root.
<soldier174> It won't let me choose what login name i want to login as.
<abattoir> instructor: ???
<soldier174> Just sends me directly to the kde desktop.
<JohnFlux_> soldier174: oh you have some sort of auto-login
<hastesaver> soldier174, you mean it automatically logs you in as root?!
<soldier174> Yes.
<soldier174> Exactly.
<instructor> JohnFlux_: But it looks messed up
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: run ``getent passwd | awk 'BEGIN { FS = ":"; } /:x:1[0-9] [0-9] [0-9] :/ { print $1; }'''
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: run ``getent passwd | awk 'BEGIN { FS = ":"; } /:x:1[0-9] [0-9] [0-9] :/ { print $1; }''
<soldier174> Damn whwere?
<instructor> abattoir: open it in noteppad?
<soldier174> Lol.
<Emess> hey, whens a good point to move to feisty?
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: konsole or terminal doesn't matter
<abattoir> instructor: yes, i wasn't joking, you'd lose formatting obv., but it'll work
<soldier174> Exactly how it is?
<h3sp4wn> Emess: When the repos open is the most interesting time
<JohnFlux_> instructor: it looks messed up even in edit in windows?
<soldier174> Okay.
<soldier174> Now what do I do?
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: no output ?
<soldier174> I'm in a line that is ">"
<hastesaver> h3sp4wn, are you using erc or something? Or do you type those `` ' ' quotes out of habit? :-)
<soldier174> I think I have to type something?
<h3sp4wn> hastesaver: It still runs fine with the quotes even if you copy the command as is
<soldier174> What do I type?
<soldier174> In the >
<h3sp4wn> hastesaver: otherwise someone may type run and then the command
<hastesaver> h3sp4wn, no, I just tried it. it doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: '
<ubuntu_>  guys i am stuck at manual partition during kubuntu install .. can somebody help? i have 1 ntfs 1 ext3 (14 gb) and 1 free (1.06 gb) partitions. there is one small partition that says free and has 7.61 "MB" i am in step 5 of 6 .. please help
<soldier174> What?
<soldier174> type '?
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: you asked what to type
<proog> what package does kubuntu use for sound card detection?
<h3sp4wn> I missed it off
<soldier174> Oh.
<soldier174> K.
<soldier174> Now it said Soldier.
<JohnFlux_> proog: thats done by the kernel
<proog> ok
<soldier174> Will it log in as soldier everytime I log in?
<proog> JohnFlux_: does it use a much different kernel than debian?
<JohnFlux_> proog: well fairly different
<proog> ok
<h3sp4wn> soldier174: so soldier doesn't have the same uid as root
<soldier174> Lol, so I'm guessing that's a yes.
<h3sp4wn> that is what you just found out
<soldier174> Brb.
<ubuntu_>  guys i am stuck at manual partition during kubuntu install .. can somebody help? i have 1 ntfs 1 ext3 (14 gb) and 1 free (1.06 gb) partitions. there is one small partition that says free and has 7.61 "MB" i am in step 5 of 6 .. please help
<h3sp4wn> hastesaver: The top one was correct (I wrongly changed it not thinking)
<instructor> abattoir: Isn't there a command to convert it to not be messed up?
<abattoir> instructor: i think you should use a different encoding method while saving it...
<dennister> good morning good people :)
<proog> JohnFlux_: can the kubuntu/ubuntu kernel be downloaded as a debian package from the archives?
<h3sp4wn> proog: Ubuntu is not debian
<proog> i know
<h3sp4wn> proog: So no
<proog> (.deb package was what i meant)
<h3sp4wn> To install onto debian ?
<proog> dunno
<kimmern> JohnFlux_: my system crashed again..jises so anoying..but anyways...checked eth0 and it was disabled before I connected to eth1..when I connected to eth1, eth0 got enabled...but disabled from system settings now like you said..
<proog> but is the kernel available in the ubuntu repos?
<h3sp4wn> proog: I don't know what you are trying to - run either ubuntu or debian
<ubuntu_>  guys i am stuck at manual partition during kubuntu install .. can somebody help? i have 1 ntfs 1 ext3 (14 gb) and 1 free (1.06 gb) partitions. there is one small partition that says free and has 7.61 "MB" i am in step 5 of 6 .. please help
<proog> h3sp4wn: i just want to know if there is an ubuntu kernel .deb package available in the ubuntu apt repositories
<h3sp4wn> proog: of course there is but installing it on another distro is stupid
<proog> yes
<abattoir> !info tofrodos | instructor
<ubotu> tofrodos: Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.6-2 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 68 kB
<TheGateKeeper> proog: there are various kernels in the repos
<abattoir> whoops
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: but wpa-supplicant is inside ifup and down, but I need to do the init script anyway or it could be enough to start wpa-ifupdown deamon?
<nickenyfiken> can someone help me with Ktorrent or advice me another torrent client that actually works?
<abattoir> instructor: check out tofrodos
<TheGateKeeper> proog: I have modified mine but have seen no real benifit
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: Just follow the document (tells you how to set it up from /etc/network/interfaces
<dennister> when i try to check which system services are running, I get the error message: "The module system services could not be loaded", yet neither of the possible reasons the diagnostics line offers applies. I've already done a search...but nada...what can i do to fix this?
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: You don't run those directly
<kimmern> nickenyfiken: You should try qBittorrent! Great bittorrent program!
<TheGateKeeper> nickenyfiken: what's the problem?
<h3sp4wn> nickenyfiken: rtorrent is good and fast
<nickenyfiken> kimmern: thanks ill try it
<nickenyfiken> TheGateKeeper: the problem the tracker status is always "invalid respons"
<dennister> hello h3sp4wn: have that clean install :)
<instructor> abattoir: Great! :)
<dennister> hmm..time out problem again. did anyone see my last query?
<ubuntu_>  guys i am stuck at manual partition during kubuntu install .. can somebody help? i have 1 ntfs 1 ext3 (14 gb) and 1 free (1.06 gb) partitions. there is one small partition that says free and has 7.61 "MB" i am in step 5 of 6 .. please help
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: the problem is wireless is not working without any protection
<dennister> gm letalis
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: wireless router say that mac address is connected, but air link is off
<dennister> sorry for repeat if last one came thru:
<dennister> when i try to check which system services are running, I get the error message: "The module system services could not be loaded", yet neither of the possible reasons the diagnostics line offers applies. I've already done a search...but nada...what can i do to fix this?
<TheGateKeeper> nickenyfiken: not really sure why that would be the case unless it has something to do with the particular torrent, I use dapper & mine seems to be ok
<letalis> hi dennister
<letalis> whats up?
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: use wpasupplicant I have no interest whatsoever
<dennister> well, i have that error message above
<letalis> lol im about ready to kill apt atm
<h3sp4wn> aleale2: or I have no interest whatsoever (What part of the document don't you understand)
<dennister> but other than that they mythtv backend is again set up, and more properly this time
<letalis> of course, if they wouldnt let you run nine adept_managers by accident, this wouldntve occured.
<letalis> :)
<dennister> lol
<h3sp4wn> letalis: just remove adept and use aptitude instead
<letalis> thats not going to fix this problem
<letalis> im in lock file hell
<nickenyfiken> ah i figured out what was wrong using another client. The default port KTorrent is using was rejected by the tracker
<h3sp4wn> letalis: get rid of adept - then just use aptitude (remove the locks
<h3sp4wn> letalis: aptitude actually works properly
<letalis> i think i got it fixed now
<h3sp4wn> letalis: apt-get will tell you which lock file you need to remove
<h3sp4wn> letalis: Until it happens again
<letalis> nah i know what needs to be done IF it happens again
<h3sp4wn> It will adept sucks
<letalis> lol ever used fedora?
* TheGateKeeper seconds that :-)
<letalis> yum sucks
<letalis> :)
<h3sp4wn> letalis: you can use apt-rpm
<letalis> adept has minor nuisances.
<h3sp4wn> yum was just slow but worked ok the only time I have used it
<h3sp4wn> (To bootstrap rawhide)
<h3sp4wn> using the debian yum package
<dude_> jucato: are you there?
<letalis> adept just needs a lockkk system of its own to keep people from running more than one process of it
<abattoir> dude_: no, he left some time ago
<dude_> abattoir: ok, are you a programmer?
<h3sp4wn> letalis: using the console version of yum I have had zero problems (adept doesn't support everything that a deb may do)
<dude_> abattoir: ok, are you a web programmer?
<abattoir> dude_: why do you ask?
<dude_> abattoir: my boss needs one
<dennister> perhaps my timeouts and lags will now be shortened
<abattoir> dude_: hehe, i'm not for hire, sorry :P
<systest> moved from 6.06 to 6.10.  Evolution now failing regularly with "too many open files". Anyone else here experiencing this?
<dude_> abattoir: ohh ok...just asking, he needs a full time programmer for his websites
<dennister> if anyone has been trying to help me with the system services issue, sorry...haven't been able to see any replies
<dennister> i hope i've fixed my lag/timeout issue
<sorush20> I have forgotten the password to kwalletmanager any ideas how to retreive it?
<dennister> abattoir: ur getting job offers here, a testament to your skill :)
<sorush20> I don't really know how this has  happened.. I  have alawys used the same password. but today it is refusing to accept it with code 9 error
<h3sp4wn> sorush20: should be impossible (otherwise is it worthless)
<abattoir> dennister: a thus far non-existent one ;)
<h3sp4wn> sorush20: You should be able only to reset it
<h3sp4wn> sorush20: Not get at what is in it
<dennister> letalis: i'm not registered
<letalis> lol
<nickenyfiken> anyone using ntfs-g3 to mount ntfs with read/write? I want to know how stable it is to use
<letalis> yeah i forgot about that
<calvarez> hmm, can KDE work with XGL, or I have to use compiz?
<sorush20> I have used the same pass for the past year.. could something have gone wrong?
<letalis> gotta be regged to recieve msgs
<letalis> calvarez: what kind of video card do you have?
<abattoir> calvarez: beryl + aiglx seems to be the most recommended path
<calvarez> GeForce 6600GT
<letalis> ill tell you now, if you want to do something other than have an opengl desktop like run another 3d application, dont bother with xgl.
<hollywoodb> aiglx + compiz will let you run opengl, video, anything you want... beryl is buggy though
<dennister> i'm afraid i need the 3d...this is supposed to be a home theatre pc...need it for the video
<letalis> i got a 6800 and i just added a few settings to xorg.conf to make all the composite stuff fly.
<reon> wtf does fdisk not list my drives ?
<calvarez> please clarify something for me: beryl and compiz are window managers, or not? do they run instead of KDE?
<dennister> i still have too many stuff in xorg...like the wacom tablet
<calvarez> do I need to run them concurrently? I'm having a hard time understanding what the role of each piece of software is
<letalis> window managers are totally different from kde
<letalis> kkwin is the window manager for kde
<letalis> kwin
<calvarez> well, sorry, kwin
<dennister> but i tried to remove that module (properly and safely), restarted the pc, and it was bak
<dennister> back*
<calvarez> so, I'd be running KDE with beryl or compiz instead of kwin
<calvarez> ?
<dennister> but the real problem seems to be this missing system services module
<hollywoodb> calvarez: yes
<letalis> to answer the question, compriz and beryl are window managers which in you setup will replace kwin
<letalis> that is, if all goes well LOL
<BluesKaj> Kinfocenter?
<calvarez> hollywood, which one of the two has a more kwin-like feel?
<dude_> what swrong with kwin?
<calvarez> I just like kwin
<dude_> whats wrong with kwin?
<dennister> i've also tried reinstalling it, nada
<xsacha> whats wrong with beryl+emerald?
<xcyborg> hi, how do I set my bluetooth device to "hidden" ?
<calvarez> dude_, I don't think anybody is saying something is wrong with kwin, we're just talking about window managers for use with XGL
<calvarez> so, which one of the two XGL-compatible WMs (beryl and compiz) has a more kwin-like feel?
<dude_> im interested
<dude_> :)
<hollywoodb> calvarez: beryl is more customizable, compiz is more stable
<xsacha> calvarez: try aquamarine -- it is kwin-like decorator for beryl
<calvarez> how much further back in stability is beryl compared to compiz
<calvarez> is it really crashy?
<hollywoodb> calvarez: I can't do opengl, it crashes occasionally, I have none of those problems with compiz
<calvarez> oh, ok
<dude_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<calvarez> well, I do OpenGL, so probably I should go for compiz
<dennister> abattoir: u've been quiet
<calvarez> no way to use kwin with xgl then?
<calvarez> so far?
<letalis> calvarez: you can
<abattoir> dennister: need help w/ something?
<dennister> yes, if u could: my system services module is missing
<abattoir> dennister: edgy?
<dennister> yep
<calvarez> letalis, but I would not have the same eye candy that XGL is supposed to be all about, right?
<letalis> i was trying to improve the speeds of the eye candy kde comes with
<letalis> window translucency, shadows, etc..
<abattoir> dennister: hmm, that could be a bug, let me look at LP
<dude_> calvarez: im also planning to install xgl
<dennister> LP?
<abattoir> dennister: did you ask me before?
<abattoir> dennister: Launchpad
<aleale2> damn, I opened wlanassistant, it say that I'm connected, but it's not true! what can be the problem?
<dennister> no...i put out a gneral question, but then had to log out to fix konversation
<letalis> but i found that a few settings in device in xorg.conf eliminated the use of the xgl server completely
<letalis> and i can still run all my 3d apps without issues
<dennister> so i'm not sure if someone tried to help...i wouldn't have seen any replies
<abattoir> dennister: oh ok, then why did you say i was 'quiet'? :P
<dennister> oh, ur usually so busy, and i haven't seen ur replies to anyone for a bit since i reconnected (after fixing konversation)
<dude_> compiz is more stable?
<dennister> what's LP u were going to check?
<letalis> after that i got a little program called 3ddesktop and set it up so i can change between desktops with all the coolness of 3d without the hassle of having the window manager taking over the 3d card
<calvarez> dude_, gonna install it right now?
<dude_> calvarez: not yet, still afraid : )
<dude_> calvarez: just a plan
<calvarez> ok, question: any issues with kubuntu amd64? any things not working or that require tweaking?
<letalis> i use it, not really
<calvarez> are flash, java, etc. working? I haven't installed linux in a few months
<dennister> calvarez: lots of problems with 64
<calvarez> dennister, what problems?
<dennister> i struggled with java for days...finally gave up on 64
<letalis> ok the flash, java whohaa crap :)
<letalis> build a 32 bit chroot.
<calvarez> k, so those no workie
<dennister> flash, wouldn't work, lots of issues
<letalis> put a browser that supports flash in the chroot
<abattoir> !bugs | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<abattoir> !launchpad | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<calvarez> letalis, I don't wanna do chroots and stuff
<calvarez> i'll go with 32-bit. thanks though
<dennister> i'm much happier with 32bit calvarez
* letalis has two chroots :)
<letalis> maks building from scratch much cleaner
<letalis> :)
<abattoir> dennister: i think you should file a bug
<abattoir> dennister: i can't seem to find one
<letalis> the other way would be get/make ia32 libs for the browser in question, then install the deb for the browser with the --force-architecture flag
<letalis> that might get messy.
<letalis> :)
<dennister> great :(
<dennister> how long will resolving a bug take?
<letalis> just know that a 64 bit kernel will run 32 bit apps, so long as it has the correct libs to use to run it
<aleale2> h3sp4wn: wireless is active but domain server is down, also if I ping the wirelss router isn't ok, but now I'm on konversation via wireless
<aleale2> that can be?
<dennister> has anyone seen this with their edgy systems? a missing System Services module all of a sudden?
<calvarez> ROFL! I found a mirror where I'll be able to download the DVD image in 1 hr :) :) :)
<ubuntu> hey can somebody help me with the manual partition utility in ubuntu?
<dennister> what's ur question ubuntu? and pls change ur nic
<ubuntu> what is an nic?
<ubuntu> sorry if i sound lame
<abattoir> dennister: it doesn't load w/ kcontrol either?
<dennister> your handle,
<abattoir> ubuntu: your nick name
<dennister> no abatoir
<abattoir> ubuntu: /nick <New Name>
<dennister> oops abattoir
<jobless> hey is this better?
<dennister> yes, ty
<abattoir> jobless: yes :)
<dennister> what do u want to do with the manual paritioning?
<jobless> here is the problem .. i have like 6 partitions that are showing up
<dennister> oh, hold on abattoir: i was having trouble the other day trying to edit my ke-menus and add the debian menus..can't seem to do it this time, forgotten how
<abattoir> dennister: kmenuedit
<jobless> one is fat16, 1 ntfs, 1 ext3, 1 free, 1 fat32 and another free .. i have one free partition that is 1gb and i want to use it as swap! but i am not allowed to do anything with it .. only the property button is enabled when i select that ..
<kristjan__> I got one question: how to apply "maximum performance" with new power manager?
<jobless> can u help abattoir?
<dennister> abattoir: ok, but this doesn't help me...there used to be another way in system settings, but it seems to be gone with edgy
<constantine-xvi> where does the sun-java package put the plugin?
<dennister> and i think i need to add a program from synaptic to enable the debian menus
<kristjan__> (I have pentium M processor and previosly I could switch between ondemand, powersave and performance)
<jobless> abattoir: hmm was that a dumb question from me? no reply?!
<dennister> jobless: it's normal to have swap very restricted in what u can do with it
<jobless> dennister: i have 1gb free
<jobless> i want to make it into swap
<abattoir> jobless: one sec, i was afk
<jobless> but i am not getting any options to do it (like create or format)
<dennister> jobless: abottoir's better than i at helping, so i'm passing u to him
<abattoir> jobless: hmm you want to create swap in free space an qtparted doesn't let you do that?
<jobless> yes
<abattoir> jobless: is this under a logical partition?
<jobless> logical partition?
<jobless> can i send u a screen shot somehow?
<pc22> anybody here hosting drupal?
<abattoir> jobless: http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<abattoir> jobless: i haven't used qtparted much... what are the options under properties?
<jobless> when i right click on a partition i get these properties, create, format, resize,move, delete, undo,commit
<abattoir> jobless: yes, you can use ksnapshot to get the screenshot and can upload it to some place like imageshack.us
<ermak> is it possible to connect a pocket pc via bluetooth in order to share internet connection?
<ermak> i am trying to pare devices and always get authentication error on desktop....
<jobless> abattoir: hey i deleted the ext3 partition and now i have 11 gb of continuos free space ..can i install both "/" and swap on that 11gb?
<abattoir> jobless: you'd need to split it into two partitions still
<jobless> when i hit create on the partition .. i get an option with create as extended or primary. which one should i choose?
<abattoir> jobless: that'd depend on how many primary partitions you already have
<abattoir> jobless: you can't have more than 4 primary partitions
<abattoir> jobless: you'll need to create extended then
<jobless> i have 3 primary partitions ..
<abattoir> jobless: ok, then create an extended one
<jobless> so i need two more .. one swap and one for "/"
<abattoir> jobless: yes... you can create a separate /home if you want to
<bxnp> hi new kubuntu user was wondering how i can put firefox 2 on this box
<abattoir> bxnp: which version of kubuntu?
<jobless> abattoir: i did not get that
<bxnp> 6.06
<abattoir> jobless: generally, /home is created inside the / partition, but some people prefer/recommend creating a separate /home partition as it sometimes is helpful during upgrades/for backing up data
<bxnp> jobless, its version 6.06
<paulw> jobless: I highly recommend a separate /home partition.  You can reinstall if needed and not format that partition thus keeping your personal settings and software intact.
<feydin> hi there, i stored a kde session in which firefox 2.0 automatically starts, but always when i log into kde, firefox asks me if he should restore the session, why is that?
<abattoir> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<bxnp> abattoir, but that is version 1.5
<jobless> abattoir: ok .. i did not get the problem solved still .. i am not able to save the screen shot as i am using the live cd approach ..
<abattoir> bxnp: 1.5 is the latest package provided by ubuntu for dapper... i think you need to get the package from getfirefox.com, not sure if it's pacakged elsewhere
<sorush20> where is the other version of firefox that is compiled for you kernel etc?
<feydin> i got edgy and firefox 2.0
<abattoir> jobless: you can save it /home/ubuntu
<abattoir> feydin: edgy has 2.0, dapper doesn't
<jobless> ok
<sorush20> windows is still a lot faster on my computer than linux kubuntu
<abattoir> feydin: i think that's a feature
<paulw> feydin: I believe that session restore is one of FF 2.0's new features
<abattoir> feydin: do you have Tab mix plus or any other extension installed?
<dennister> abattoir: konsole gave me this: kmenuedit: WARNING: Could not read /home/cathy/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu
<malix0> hi I've a strange problem on my laptop with kubuntu edgy
<feydin> abattoir, i got some extensions installed yes, but no tab mix
<abattoir> feydin: then i guess the feature made it into 2.0 as paulw says
<malix0> the network card eth0 work only for a few seconds and then die
<dennister> it started, but even when i shut it down again i had to do a ctl-c to get my konsole prompt back
<abattoir> dennister: i guess there were problems saving the last time you made modifications to it
<paulw> feydin: you'll grow to love that feature in time :)
<feydin> yes its a feature, but i dont find any option to disable it
<dennister> i never made any changes to it with this installation
<malix0> every ip that I try to reach within my network give me network is unreachable
<abattoir> dennister: does it still load the menu?
<feydin> anyway.. i can live with it :)
<dennister> now synaptic and adept did, but i didn't personally
<dennister> yes
<feydin> here's another question: someone here (dont know who it was) told me how to control yakuake with DCOP... is anyone here who knows this too?
<feydin> i want multiple tabs open with the start of yakueke
<feydin> *yakuake
<dennister> but that doesn't mean i can add the debian menus or change other things without the option in system settings to control kmenu
<dennister> sorry, i'm not explaining things well
<jobless> abattoir: http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=partso0.png here is the screen shot
<jobless> dennister: http://img398.imageshack.us/my.php?image=partso0.png can u check the screenshot and tell me if u can help?
<abattoir> dennister: ok, now what's the issue?
<dennister> abattoir: hold on, i think i solved the menu problem :)
<abattoir> dennister: sorry
<abattoir> jobless: what's the issue, Create seems to be enabled there
<dennister> np :) ur extremely helpful
<abattoir> dennister: no, i meant that message wasn't for you
<abattoir> dennister: now i ask you, what was the issue?
<jobless> abattoir: when i try to partition the 11gb free into two as 10 and 1 .. i am not able to use the 1gb for swap
<abattoir> jobless: make partition 3 and extended partition
<abattoir> jobless: and then create two partitions there
<instructor> can I pull a deb from apt-get but not install it?
<instructor> or a set of debs?
<abattoir> jobless: you can't create the swap partition because you already have 4 primary partitions(when you format the 10 gig / partition)
<abattoir> instructor: yes, you can install them, but they won't resolve dependencies automatically
<instructor> abattoir: No I don't want to install them
<abattoir> that is, you'd have to have all the necessary dependencies downloaded as well
<abattoir> instructor: oh, you meant you only want to download
<abattoir> instructor: i think -download is the flag, let me confirm, wait
<instructor> abattoir: I want to apt-get something and have it in cache but not installed on my system
<abattoir> instructor: btw, all the packages that you downloaded(and installed) are saved in /var/cache/apt/archives
<h3sp4wn> instructor: or just use debmirror and mirror the whole archive (to an external drive for example)
<instructor> I know
<instructor> h3sp4wn: the Whole archive?
<jobless> ok so i first make an extended partition .. then create two more partitions for "/" and swap in it?
<instructor> it is --download-only ?
<h3sp4wn> instructor: Why not its only 15gb or so
<instructor> for a few packages?
<abattoir> instructor: yes it is
<h3sp4wn> I don't know the reason why you want to download it
<abattoir> instructor: for a few packages?
<instructor> So I can get the debs to someone else
<abattoir> instructor: oh, nvm
<instructor> abattoir: h3sp4wn was saying I should just mirror the whole repo
<h3sp4wn> instructor: give them the dvd (has the whole of main on it)
<abattoir> instructor: yeah, i didn't read that the first time around :P
<instructor> so it's apt-get install --download-only packagenames?
<abattoir> instructor: yup
<instructor> great :) thatnks
<instructor> Thanks
<jobless> abattoir: hey i think that solved the problem.. the problem was an user error :)) thanks for the link abt the type of partitions
<abattoir> jobless: ok, so you created and extended partition there?
<h3sp4wn> instructor: or you can also do a partial mirror with debmirror (give them a pool which they can use exactly like a normal cd rom apt source)
<instructor> Hmm ok I'll look into that
<instructor> How much bandwidth a week does mirroring the repos take up?
<h3sp4wn> Pretty much none if you are using the stable release
<jobless> abattoir: yes i did .. now, can i mount my windows paritions too? in the next screen where it asks for.. the default mount is media/sda* for all windows partitions
<abattoir> jobless: yes, that's right, make sure you don't format them though
<abattoir> jobless: that is only your root and swap should be formated
<abattoir> (/)
<abattoir> jobless: nvm, i'll just end up confusing you, the default option should be fine
<jobless> abattoir: yes i will .. can i mount the windows partition anywhere? like home/win?
<xymox18> holas
<xymox18> alguien que hables espaol
<Karol84PL> Does anyone know any working mplayer plugin for opera 9.02. I'm using Dapper
<abattoir> jobless: yes you can
<abattoir> jobless: change /media/sda1, for eg. to /home/win1 if you want to
<jobless> abattoir: ohh can i change that after completing the install of ubuntu?
<abattoir> jobless: but you might lose out on some features
<abattoir> jobless: yes, you can change that in /etc/fstab
<kristjan_> gtk-qt engine is broken?
<instructor> h3sp4wn: Packages don't update?
<jobless> abattoir: so media/sda1 should be the best option then ? (not loosing any features?) and what are the features?!
<abattoir> jobless: nothing big really, media:// (or /media in edgy now) handling in KDE works pretty well if it's mounted by default in /media
<abattoir> jobless: but tbh, it's not that big an issue, you can mount it anywhere
<jobless> abattoir: so will i get better handling if i change that back in etc/fstab after the install?
<abattoir> jobless: the thing is /media has been patched so that your partitions are seen as drives, not just as folders, so you can easily mount/unmount them from there if you wish to...
<abattoir> jobless: if you will not be doing that(i dont think you'll need to), then you can mount it pretty much anywhere you want
<jobless> abattoir: ohh ok !!
<Mez> eep
<jobless> abattoir: thanks for the help .. i will get back to the install now ..
<kristjan_> so; how long has irc.ubuntu.org been around and what's different compared to freenode #kubuntu?
<abattoir> kristjan_: it's an alias which currently points to freenode
<abattoir> kristjan_: if and when ubuntu decides to switch networks, for eg., it'll just change the alias in their servers, and the average user wouldn't notice the transition
<h3sp4wn> instructor: why would they when its released (only updates and security update (pretty infreqently)
<abattoir> or at least it'll be seamless
<kristjan_> abattoir: umm; I'm in freenode?
<abattoir> kristjan_: yes
* Bubba_Gump smiles
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: Have they decided to switch ?
<abattoir> kristjan_: #kubuntu in Freenode
<Tm_T> :p
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: don't know, heard somewhere that it was on agenda for UDS MTV
<abattoir> (but these are rumours of course ;) )
<simen> k
<samyboy> Hi there, how do I enable auto completion in quanta ?
<webben> Is it not possible to install qmake with kubuntu crash?
<webben> specifically qt4-dev-tools
<h3sp4wn> abattoir: I will have to work out which network has the least amount of the same questions on it
<lalo> hi all
<lalo> i hope so can help me.....
<abattoir> webben: the first snapshot or the second one?
<abattoir> h3sp4wn: :)
<abattoir> lalo: ask your question, if someone can, they will
<webben> abbattoir: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<webben> the first one
<webben> the second one isn't in a repo yet is it?
<lalo> i am surfing on konqueror and every time i clik a link is ask me to save the page or open it on SwiftFox...why?
<abattoir> webben: then i guess you'll need the appropriate -kdecopy
<abattoir> !info qt4-dev-tools-kdecopy
<ubotu> qt4-dev-tools-kdecopy: Qt 4 development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0~svn20060818-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 694 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<webben> abattoir, ah ha! thank you :)
<lalo> no one can help me then???
<kristjan_> can I use konsole to switch power management profile to "performance"?
<samyboy> How do I enable auto completion in quanta ? (bis)
<lalo> ????????????????// help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<instructor> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<abattoir> lalo: that will definitely not help your cause... wait a sec
<abattoir> kristjan_: you could probably do that through dcop
<dennister> abattoir: i ran a "kcmshell serviceconfig' in cli and got some output in terms of why my system services module isn't running. Could u take a look at it if i put it in pastebin?
<abattoir> lalo: did you modify the entries in kcontrol for the www mimetype by any chance?
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> dennister: ok
<kristjan_> abattoir: would you mind telling me how?
<abattoir> kristjan_: try dcop kpowersave
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30530/
<abattoir> kristjan_: i don't actually have it running here, so can't give you the exact command
<abattoir> kristjan_: if you want you could pastebin the output, and i could guide you from there
<lalo> i dunno abattoir....how can i check it?
<kristjan_> abattoir: power-manager-4965
<abattoir> lalo: then most probably installing switfox did that
<lalo> i have swittfox installed
<abattoir> kristjan_: then 'dcop power-manager-4965'
<abattoir> dennister: modules not loading is a known bug
<abattoir> dennister: i'm not aware of the fix though, if you can please attach it and file a bug
<kristjan_> abattoir: three of them: qt, MainApplication-Interface, power-manager
<abattoir> kristjan_: then 'dcop power-manager-4965 power-manager'
<dhuv> hello all
<kristjan_> abattoir: QCStringList interfaces()  QCStringList functions()  void hibernate()  bool onBattery()  void showTip()  void suspend() void shutdown()
<abattoir> lalo: kcontrol->KDE Components->File Associations... what do you have for text/html ?
<lalo> KATE
<dhuv> when I plug in my usbdrive, I can see with dmesg that it is pulling a new usbaddress many many times, I also see the light flashing rather than on steady
<dennister> abattoir: i would file a bug, except that I'm sure it's already been filed, google searches show that others have had this too...there's got to be a fix already
<abattoir> kristjan_: hmm, i guess it doesn't have the option to change profiles then
<kristjan_> abattoir: heh, that's like gnome now
<dennister> but tis ok...ty for trying...no one can know every fix :)
<dennister> hey Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> Howdys
<abattoir> dennister: i searched briefly, but couldn't find anything(you can search if you want, if you find a bug, blame LP, not me ;) )
<abattoir> kristjan_: why do you say that?
<dennister> what does LP stand for?
<lalo> html.......>Application Preference...SwiftFox..Opera...Konqueror..Quanta
<abattoir> dennister: launchpad
<abattoir> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<dennister> oh, ok...gotcha. thks
<familia> espaolo
<kristjan_> abattoir: gnome power manager didn't let me switch power proflies in dapper; kde did do it, but now has also lost the ability to use different profiles
<malix0> Hi I just open this bug report 70749 if someone have some idea please tell me
<abattoir> kristjan_: try kcontrol, do you have power options there?
<familia> ok
<familia> jelou
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<malix0> Hi I just open this bug report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/70749 if someone have some idea please tell me
<familia> thanks
<kristjan_> abattoir: nope
<abattoir> kristjan_: :(
<abattoir> malix0: broadcom?
<abattoir> malix0: also edgy?
<malix0> abattoir: no realtek on edgy
<kristjan_> abattoir: should I "Please report bugs to jriddell@ubuntu.com" - or power profiles is more like wish?
<malix0> abattoir: I try dapper kernel too
<abattoir> hmmm realtek?
<abattoir> kristjan_: it says that?
<lalo> PRPBLEM has been fixed!!!...by choosing "File in Enbbed viewer" in the left click action of the html section
* abattoir doesn't know if bug reports/feature requests there would be welcome
<lalo> THANKS
<abattoir> kristjan_: you can file a feature request bug i guess
<kristjan_> abattoir: if I rightclick on power manager applet in system tray and go to "about"
<kristjan_> abattoir: nexuiz is unplayable with "ondemand" power profile
<malix0> abattoir: from lspci output 00:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<abattoir> malix0: oh, i thought it was a wireless issue, sorry
<v3ctor> realtek is a very popular chipset...it should be there
<malix0> abattoir: no as I explain on bug I try a wirless usb dongle without problem
<dennister> abattoir: i may have found the fix
<malix0> v3ctor: I thinks it's a acpi problem but I didn't figure how to debug this problem
<webben> I'm trying to build webkit, but cmake says it can't find qmake
<dennister> Q: is every file name that has a tilde symbol at the end a backup copy?
<webben> even though qmake-qt4 exists
<v3ctor> malix0: what is happening?
<abattoir> kristjan_: i think installing  klaptopdaemon gives you powerprofiles in kcontrol
<webben> does anyone know any way to let it know qmake does in fact exist?
<webben> dennister, I believe so.
<abattoir> webben: i think #kde4-devel is more appropriate
<webben> abbattoir: ah okay, thanks
<abattoir> webben: but i don't know if webkit is welcome there though :P
<dennister> webben: ty, how how do i make use of such backup copies?
<webben> dennister: you can edit them just like any other file
<webben> or mv them to rename them
<dennister> never mind; got it :)
<dennister> test
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me set up a samba share ,where windows PCs can access my shared files?
<vassilis> dd
<vassilis> est il un pilot sur kubuntu
<filip_> Is there ant swede here that can help me with installing a flashplayer to firefox?
<filip_> or english... doesnt really matter
<manuel_> hola
<BluesKaj> Ii I use the command mkdir "File" ...is that file automatically put in /etc/apt ?
<BluesKaj> if
<BluesKaj> or dir
<malix0> v3ctor: I open a bug because on a Acer aspire laptop the main network card doesn't work
<manuel_> hello?
<DjDarkman> why can`t I access the kde file sharing module?
<manuel_> hello?
<pavel_> hi
<DreaMaker> hi people
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: I'm the brother of aleale2, the wireless works without protection, adding the wep protection freeze entire kubuntu
<MidMark> can be firmware issue?
<Bubba_Gump> which office program is the easiest to use?
<Bubba_Gump> or, office package, might i say :D
<instructor> Anyone ever setup talk
<instructor> >
<instructor> ?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Using the gui configuration tool or wpasupplicant ?
<BluesKaj> hi dennister
<khirr> hello
<MidMark> the configuration tool, wlan assistant
<dennister> my golly! was having probs with konversation this time
<khirr> how can i do to see contact kopete list for "email"?
<dennister> hi BluesKaj
<Bubba_Gump> is koffice, better, or worse, than openoffice?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: I specifically told him he couldn't use that
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: because bcm43xx is unstable with it
<dennister> abattoir: I found the fix to the system services problem :) wahoo!
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: I was using wep not wpa
<BluesKaj> how goes the battle , dennister ...making progress?
<BluesKaj> cool
<dennister> yes, definitely
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: May as well use non over wep
<dennister> fow awhile my system services module was missing, lol, but that's my latest problem solved
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: I was just doing trying session, so also with wep wlan assistant is unstable?
<BluesKaj> dennister, a fellow Canuck !  :)
<dennister> yepper...toronto here
<dennister> u?
<BluesKaj> espanola ont here ...40mins west of sudbury
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: The driver itself is not stable unless it is used without a junk client that is scanning the network all the time (to show a pointless signal strength meter that means very little)
<BluesKaj> nice here today for a change
<dennister> ok...one of the volunteers i supervise comes from Sudbury
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: undestood, that it's a pitty
<MidMark> so I have to use only console
<BluesKaj> I have 2 daughters living in toronto
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: once its setup it should just work
<BluesKaj> <---- old retired guy
<saki> i forgot the name of the KDE Develop package
<saki> ^^
<sparrwork> I have an openoffice document at a smb:// location open in konqueror...  OpenOffice tries to start, splash screen and loading bar, but then nothing.  help?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: But if you need to connect to alot of different networks - then use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers (then you can use knetworkmanager)
<BluesKaj> BBL ... winterizing awaits
<dennister> k.bye for now
<Dr_willis> sparrwork,  try copying the doc over to the local drive?
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: the driver that I downloaded are for linux specific?
<tobias> heeeeey ubuuuntupeople!! :D
<instructor> Hi BluesKaj
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Yes - the driver you are using is a reverse engineered driver
<tobias> *huggies for everyone*
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: it still needs some firmware to load on the card (which you now have)
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: but kwlan can be used aswell to configure wpa2?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: wpa2 needs to be done with knetworkmanager (with ndiswrapper because the other driver is not stable enough for that use)
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: zcat /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz | less
<jontec> hey you guys... I was just in rubyonrails. will someone help me with my install of ruby on rails...? http://wiki.rubyonrails.com/rails/pages/RailsOnUbuntu is the article that I'm looking at now
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: it tells you what to put into /etc/network/interfaces to get wpa working
<sparrwork> Dr_willis: that works of course
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: it's a pitty that there is a gui version to use... because my brother is not so smart enough to use console
<jontec> !rubygems
<instructor>  remind me how inet works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubygems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu and 3d acceleration on my i865 onboard worked, detected as i810.  I did an update in Adept, possibly getting new/bad drivers.  I installed a few seemingly unrelated packages.  Now I have rebooted and have no 3D acceleration (slow gl screensavers, glxgears.  direct rendering: no in glxinfo).  What might I have broken, how can I check, and how can I fix it?
<instructor> I'm trying to run the talk daemon
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: It only needs to be done once (i.e by you)
<dennister> Mythbusters: hi there
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Then it will connect automatically
<instructor> anyone remember how to setup talk?
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: yes, but can be usefull a gui that can configure all the type of protection!
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: what is the best protection? wpa2?
<Dr_willis> sparrwork,  may want to check out smb4k, or that FUSE smbffs stuff, or just mount the remote samba share locally.
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: using a vpn is probably better protection but wpa2 is fine
<instructor> !xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 356 kB
<instructor> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instructor> !info inetd
<ubotu> Package inetd does not exist in any distro I know
<instructor> damn
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: I have seen that there are a lot of different wpa: wpa2 with aes, with something else
<MidMark> there is a better explaination?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: aes is what wpa2 should use tkip is for wpa(1)
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: so wep is always crackable?
<instructor> can xientd handle inetd?
<sparrwork> thanks Dr_willis
<sebastian222> hello. I'm having a problem  with ubuntu, sometimes it won't shut down properly. Please I need some help
<instructor> !shutdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instructor> hi neoncode
<neoncode> instructor: hi...
* neoncode doesn't remember instructor...
<instructor> :-)
<instructor> That's fine
* neoncode says hi anyway
* instructor wavels
<neoncode> =)
<instructor> The talk package needs to be redone :(
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: I've seen the main page of the firmware http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ it says that kernel 2.6.17 should have this driver... why my pcmcia didn't recognized it upon installation of the firmwares?
<instructor> unless talk has been replaced?
<instructor> >-<
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: It has the driver but not the firmware
<cristian> Hi ... I have a problem whit amarok.....somebody an help me
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: ok is like usb adsl modem that require firmware AND driver
<MidMark> this sucks
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Pretty much all wireless cards need some type of hal (atheros ones are best) - there is some ralink ones that don't but atheros still works best
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: last thing: wpa isn't enough, I need wpa2 for full protection?
<feydin> are beryl / xgl questions allowed in here?
<slow-motion> hallo
<cristian> hello
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: its possible that wpa can be cracked (just much much more difficult) relies on dumping certain parts of the initial handshake
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: then brute forcing it
<MidMark> but the forst phrase is only used to exchange some others keys, I have understood exactly?
<MidMark> s/forst/first
<instructor> oook
<instructor> Why wouldn't kdesu work?
<lalo> hi
<lalo> can so tell me how to remove the denied access of a folder?
<skreet> lalo: via console, type ls -l to see what user and group own the folder
<skreet> lalo: But what folder?
<skreet> lalo: You may not want to change access
<lalo> let me check skreet
<lalo> is the /opt
<skreet> why do you want to give users access to that?
<lalo> have you heard about lampp?
<skreet> lampp? are you referring to LAMP?
<lalo> lampp
<skreet> What is that?
<lalo> lampp is a folder under /opt that want to free access without restrictions
<lalo> its a software
<skreet> well
<skreet> if you want to do that
<skreet> go into /opt
<lalo> and i want no restrictions
<lalo> ok
<skreet> and type chmod 777 lampp
<lalo> by the console?
<skreet> yes
<skreet> that'll allow ALL access by ANYONE to lampp
<skreet> now that's just the folder
<lalo> should i be on the folder?
<h3sp4wn> no restrictions is a bit stupid
<skreet> h3sp4wn: Agreed.
<skreet> you should be in the containing folder, i.e. /opt
<skreet> since it's /opt/lampp
<lalo> it's just that when i want to use the software it crashes because the restrictions....so its not stupid
<skreet> chmod -R 777 lampp will change the values for all objects inside the folder as well..
<skreet> Did you use apt to install the software?
<skreet> Or did you install it by hand?
<h3sp4wn> If it needs to be owned by www then use a 470
<skreet> h3sp4wn: What's lampp, anyway? You seem familiar..
<h3sp4wn> make a group add who needs to write to the group
<h3sp4wn> skreet: No idea - but I think 777 is unconditionally bad (except in very specific circumstances)
<skreet> h3sp4wn: I agree.
<skreet> h3sp4wn: :)
<skreet> h3sp4wn: Someone asks how to unrestrict something, I tell them, I guess...
<skreet> :)
<drarem> to unrestrict everything, run it under windoze  - sorry had to put my two scents in
<lalo> the software came on a zip file anda
<h3sp4wn> skreet: Maybe I would depending on mood probably (If I was in a lazy mood I would just tell them how)
<lalo> and...automatically installs the software on that folder
<skreet> h3sp4wn: I'm in an at-work mood. haha
<lalo> it shows me operation not permited???
<lalo> !!!!
<skreet> always use sudo
<skreet> for root commands
<lalo> ok
<lalo> i am guessing it did it
<lalo> thanks
<skreet> lalo: when you're using a package managed system like ubuntu
<skreet> you can just install those packages seperately with a decent amount of ease
<skreet> package managements ensures that everything works without conflict
<BadMagic> afternoon!
<h3sp4wn>  /opt won't be touched by the package manager though so that should be ok
<skreet> BadMagic: hello! :D
<BadMagic> getting a flood of SuSE converts?
<BadMagic> hehehe
<skreet> h3sp4wn: True.
<skreet> BadMagic: Not really, why do you ask?
<skreet> I've actually been thinking about installing SuSE, haven't used it since 'back in the day'
<lalo> how was that skreet??? i dont get you...
<h3sp4wn> skreet: fedora 6 has some interesting stuff in it (with regards to xen anyway)
<BadMagic> cause it seems to be the general consensis on the suse list and irc that (like me) most of us will switch to ubuntu or kubuntu if there is even a remote possibility of M$ getting any money from us
<skreet> h3sp4wn: I never got used to yum, and..
<BadMagic> was a very bad day when I read that announcement.
<BadMagic> :(
<skreet> lalo: You're using Kubuntu right?
<skreet> What announcement?
<h3sp4wn> skreet: I have only used it once (to bootstrap rawhide onto a xen partition)
<dennister> test
<lalo> yeah
<skreet> dennister: ack.
<h3sp4wn> skreet: but you can use apt for rpm
<skreet> lalo: Have you used Adept?
<skreet> h3sp4wn: You *can* do alot of things..
<lalo> yeah..sometimes
<skreet> h3sp4wn:  :)
<tobias> we should make it impossible for mfuckers to earn money from ubuntu
<skreet> lalo: I recommend you use apt for everything if possible. It will make sure everything stays in line, less headaches.
<BadMagic> http://www.theregister.com/2006/11/03/microsoft_novell_suse_linux/
<robuntu> Hello, Anyone else concerned with M$ & SuSE "arrangement"? - SuSE used to be my fav - I'm very disappointed in them...
<skreet> BadMagic: I'm not afraid of spending money on microsoft product.. haha
<BadMagic> http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/3641676
<skreet> That's interested, maybe they'll incorporate some real shell into Vista?
<skreet> :D
<BadMagic> I like things that work
<skreet> Like they said they would...
<dennister> i'm having a real problem with konversation...lags and timeouts
<lalo> ok skreet
<lalo> THANKS
<skreet> When they announced Vista it was supposed to include a 'revamped shell'
<skreet> lalo: :) good luck.
<BadMagic> there has been services for unix (add - on) for quite some time
<dennister> i've tried modifying the settings but that doesn't seem to help
<skreet> dennister: What version, I'm using it right now.
<dennister> 1.01
<dennister> with edgy and kde 3.5.5
<skreet> I'd love to tell you what version I'm using butg Adept just killed itself
<skreet> Wow
<lalo> bye bye
<lalo> take cake
<lalo> c u
<BadMagic> I'd be curious to see a compairson of the list of nicks that are in both kubuntu and suse from before the announcement and after... hehehe
<skreet> Do me a favor and search for conversation in Adept
<skreet> lalo: Bye :)
<skreet> It crashes every time I use it
<BadMagic> I love YaST, are there plans for it in Kubuntu?
<skreet> YaST?
<BadMagic> what is the 'updater' of choice in this distro?  smart?  apt?
<skreet> I'm interested to see how Microsoft plays their cards with EL.
<skreet> BadMagic: apt, it's Debian with real packages.
<skreet> No XFree86..
<skreet> :)
<skreet> BadMagic: Excellent repos, imho
<BadMagic> SuSE Yet Another Setup Tool
<BadMagic> wonderfull for system configuration.  Novell open sourced it
<dennister> skreet: the one i'm using is in adept...i'm installing the dbug now
<rag> hello
<BadMagic> hmmm
<rag> please
<skreet> dennister: Hmm..
<rag> how to change from edgy to dapper, without risks....
<BadMagic> so Kubuntu is debian (.deb) based for package management?
<skreet> rag: Why?
<skreet> BadMagic: 100%
<rag> skreet: edgy to dapper, is possible?
<skreet> rag: Not sure..
<tobias> grrrrr
<tobias> steve balmers head on a stick!
<borisyeltsin> hi, how do I sort in openoffice.org spreadsheet by a chosen column? I want to sort ascending in column m, but it isn't doing it..
<skreet> rag: http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?id=1076
<skreet> it's in russian, but there are instructions..
<sparrwork> So I added the 'dri' module to my xorg.conf and my 3d acceleration "works" again.  But now I have boxes and Xs around particles (and maybe sprites) where I didn't a few reboots ago before this problem occurred.  Short of reinstalling to get the working configuration back and documenting every step I take, what can I do to try to troubleshoot this behavior?
<Dr_willis> they might even work. :)
<skreet> looks like, put dapper back in sources list, apt-get clean, autoclean and update
<rag> skreet: :) thx
<skreet> sparrwork: What driver?
<skreet> Anyone know the easiest way to install KDevelop and ALL neccesary tools for developing at once/
<skreet> is there a meta package? :D
<lovethepirk> hello I was wondering how to find out what version of kubuntu I am running?
<drarem> i did it earlier, along with several other developer tools - pain in the butt
<skreet> lovethepirk: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<drarem> i think i went to their website and followed some wiki instructions
<skreet> you'll see deb http://repo main [something]  deb
<skreet> something will be like.. dapper, edgy, etc.
<drarem> there are other support libs and stuff like automake that may have to be rectified
<lovethepirk> skreet: thanks checking now
<skreet> drarem: bummer...
<drarem> took me bout half an hour
<skreet> drarem: I'll tackle it at some point
<drarem> some of my issues were i need to relog back in to get kdevelop to show in my menu
<lovethepirk> i have breezy repos
<skreet> lovethepirk: Then that's your version.
<skreet> lovethepirk: Are you looking to upgrade?
<lovethepirk> yea thinking about it
<lovethepirk> heard apt get isnt the best way to do it
<lovethepirk> currently
<lovethepirk> is there a command to see all your current versions ie...KDE,Kubuntu, etc..
<sparrwork> skreet: i810 driver for an i865 onboard
<thunderstorm> hi everybody
<jpetso_away> how do i get the new battery systray icon to disappear permanently? it just keeps popping up every time i start kde
<thunderstorm> can somebody helps me?
<segfault> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thunderstorm> i boot my edgy system at this afternoon - and my swap don't exist
<thunderstorm> if i use the "free" command, it tells me in all points 0 (zero)
<[cf] nightrid3r> thunderstorm: check /etc/fstab
<thunderstorm> the fstab seems to be ok
<visitor> hey everyone is this a free chat room?
<dennister> gtg ppls...later
<lovethepirk> i am still running ndiswrapper anyone know when there will be broadcom support for linux?
<segfault> visitor, no
<v3ctor> free as in beer or free as in freedom?
<daif> hi
<visitor> where are the free chat rooms?
<daif> how i can install php4 on apache2 , i did't find the php4 package
<jpetso> lovethepirk: i'm running a broadcom lan onboard broadcom 4400 with the b44 module, works perfectly. in other words, if you want an answer, better specify which broadcom device you've got
<sparrwork> visitor: right here
<webben> visitor: what do you mean "free chat rooms"?
<webben> visitor: I don't see anyone taking your money in here...
<lovethepirk> lsb_release -a     checks what version of kubuntu you are running
<skreet> webben: I'm taking money..
<daif> apache2 is installed , howto run as service ?
<drarem> ahh another visitor... stay awhile... stay forever!!!
<lovethepirk> anyone recently upgraded to 6.10 from breezy bagger
<drarem> it's my c64 flashbacks
<daif> hi answer me
<visitor> no i mean chat rooms where you can talk about whatever not just
<drarem>  /etc/init.d apache2 start
<visitor> computer shit
<skreet> visitor: Well, then this isn't the place.
<v3ctor> visitor: it is not free in that way..we stay on topic here
<jpetso> visitor: do a "/j myownchatroom"
<skreet> this is more of a 'suppot' chat room
<visitor> well does anyone know where i can find the chat room where i can talk about whatever??
<v3ctor> you could try #kubuntu-offtopic
<venkat> nic/ jobless
<jpetso> if nobody minds, i'll try once more with my question from above
<abattoir> venkat: /nick jobless
<h3sp4wn> visitor: freenode is pretty much for programming / hacking (as in putting linux on obscure hardware ) / support chat
<jpetso> how do i get the new battery systray icon in Kubuntu Edgy to disappear permanently? it just keeps popping up every time i start kde
<h3sp4wn> visitor: there are other social irc networks
<jobless> hey thnx abattoir
<daif> hi what this is mean "
<daif> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<daif> (13): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<daif> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<daif> Unable to open logs
<daif> "
<skreet> jpetso: Hang on a sec, looking.
<daif> i can't run apache2
<jobless> abattoir: i have finally got there.. i am working with ubuntu now ..
<abattoir> jobless: you mean kubuntu? ;)
<v3ctor> daif: did you configure it?
<abattoir> jobless: congratulations
<jobless> yes
<jpetso> skreet: thx
<jobless> but i am having some problem connecting to my secured wireless network ..
<visitor>  i was in one yesterday so i know there is one
<jobless> abattoir: i am using my neighbors wireless thats unsecured for now..
<visitor> what are the other rooms in here?
<abattoir> jobless: your network is WPA by any chance?
<daif> v3ctor: i did't
<abattoir> visitor: do a /list
<skreet> jpetso: Wierd, it's not a KDE service..
<jobless> yes wpa1 i guess
<lovethepirk> skreet: do you think i should upgrade from 5.1 to 6.1 or fresh install?
<abattoir> visitor: that'll give you the entire list of channels here
<jobless> abattoir: should i change that?
<skreet> lovethepirk: Upgrades usuall work, I went from 6.06-server to 6.10
<abattoir> visitor: you can filter the ones that interest you
<daif> v3ctor: i don't know howto configure it
<lovethepirk> thanks
<abattoir> jobless: if possible yes, WEP works well
<abattoir> lovethepirk: wait
<lovethepirk> abattoir: yes? ;)
<abattoir> lovethepirk: DO NOT upgrade directly from 5.10 to edgy
<knapp> Anyone here use Kopete?
<jobless> abattoir: so is there no way that makes wpa works?
<skreet> knapp: Can't see buddys on AIM?
<lovethepirk> abattoir: thanks for your input how should i do it
<letalis> knapp: i did until it stopped connecting to aim and icq
<okon> hi @ all
<lovethepirk> jobless: i could never get wpa to work but wep was a snap
<abattoir> jobless: wpa doesn't work most of the time from my experience
<knapp> Yeah, just wondering why it wont connect to aim?
<skreet> letalis: Theres a fix for that.
<skreet> knapp: ^^
<skreet> hang on a sec, i fixed mine..
<abattoir> lovethepirk: you'd need to upgrade to dapper, and then to edgy
<letalis> what did they do change servers or something?
<okon> i have a question
<lovethepirk> abattoir:  thank you
<okon> is there a known bug with kcontrol
<jobless> abattoir: but i thought wep is not that secure compared to wpa?
<okon> in edgy
<letalis> ive been using gaim as a fallback
<letalis> :)
<abattoir> lovethepirk: which is a painful proess, so do a fresh install if you can ;)
<thunderstorm> can somebody helps me with a hardware-question?
<jpetso> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lovethepirk> abattoir: is that fresh install going to wipe everything else i have ssetup out
<skreet> letalis, knapp: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/
<abattoir> jobless: well, unless you have issues of someone constantly using your network(like you are using your neighbours' now ;) ) i guess it's ok
<lovethepirk> such as ndiswrapper
<thunderstorm> is it possible, that a nvidia geforce 6200 loose the graphic-signal, if i have a lot of motion on the screen?
<abattoir> lovethepirk: yes :(
<knapp> skreet ill check it out, tnx bud
<skreet> d/l .deb for your build, dpkg -i filename.deb
<skreet> worked for me, in edgy
<abattoir> lovethepirk: if you can, then upgrade to dapper and then to edgy
<lovethepirk> just change my repos
<okon> had noboudy problems with kcontrol?
<abattoir> lovethepirk: upgrading from breezy to edgy theoretically will just break
<jpetso> okon: none that i know of yet
<jobless> abattoir: ok i will do that then..!! :))
<thunderstorm> ubotu: sorry for my bad englisch, can you understand my problem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry for my bad englisch, can you understand my problem? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> lovethepirk: yes, just change the breezy repos to dapper, and dist-upgrade
<abattoir> !upgrade | lovethepirk
<ubotu> lovethepirk: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<abattoir> lovethepirk: follow those to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<okon> jpetso: have u tried ti change things wich need root privileges?
<letalis> skreet: what is the fix for kopete?
<lovethepirk> abattoir: much love for the help
<abattoir> lovethepirk: no problem ;)
<jpetso> okon: for example?
<letalis> nvm
<letalis> lol
<jobless> abattoir: one more question .. this may sound too dumb but i just copied the firefox setup file from the cd rom and am trying to install firefox by double clicking on it .. but nothing seems to happen ..!? how do i install new programs that come as executables?
<letalis> just needed to look up
<jpetso> okon: just tried Date & Time, works
<abattoir> jobless: you are installing a windows .exe file?
<okon> jpetso: starting kcotrol from terminal with sudo kcontrol produce a lot of error in the terminal
<abattoir> jobless: no those won't work on linux
<jobless> abattoir: that was from the kubuntu cd that i burned!!
<jpetso> okon: i wouldn't worry about those
<letalis> no love for 64 bit though
<skreet> jobless: Use APT.
<letalis> oh well
<abattoir> jobless: oh, then you mean the deb ?
<jpetso> okon: as long as it works
<skreet> letalis: yea..
<dimsuz> hi! please someone not lazy do a quick answer :). how to find out which package particular file belongs to?
<dimsuz> I've read an faq, not found info
<skreet> dimsuz: What file?
<skreet> dimsuz: Don't rightly know but someone may know the file :D
<dimsuz> skreet: any :-)
<okon> jpetso: the problem is it isnt
<skreet> dimsuz: oh
<abattoir> dimsuz: dpkg -S file
<skreet> abattoir: nice! :D
<dimsuz> abattoir: that's what I needed. Thanks man!
<jobless> abattoir: that file is in programs/firefox .. and is named firefoxsetup.exe
<jpetso> okon: mmkay
<abattoir> jobless: no, that's a windows installation file, won't work in linux
<okon> jpetso: cant change anything what require root prevs
<skreet> jobless: Use Adept.
<abattoir> jobless: open a terminal... 'sudo apt-get update'
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: If you need to find where to get a file i.e a header you can use apt-file (but its slow)
<dimsuz> a 'longer' question, apt says it wont upgrade 3 packages. how do I find which ones?
<abattoir> jobless: when that's done, do 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: thanks!
<abattoir> jobless: if you prefer to do it using a GUI, give Adept manager a try(in the System sub menu)
<skreet> dimsuz: Adept or Aptitude will show you
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: dpkg -S relies on the file being installed
<skreet> abattoir: GUI is easier for those learning.
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: yes, that's what I need.
<skreet> abattoir: Hell, I prefer the GUI :D
<dimsuz> skreet: thanks!
<hfhf> anyone here game?
<jpetso> okon: the "Administrator Mode" button doesn't work either?
<skreet> hfhf: Such as?
<hfhf> fps
<jobless> abattoir: i will try both the approaches ..!
<abattoir> skreet: well, if i recommend adept, people criticize, if i recommend apt-get/aptitude, people criticize :P
<skreet> jpetso: Should launch kdesu.
<h3sp4wn> aptitude gui is at least as easy to use (especially as the mouse works if its run in konsole)
<skreet> abattoir: Screw them.
<abattoir> skreet: lol
<dimsuz> i'm just planning to switch from dialup to ADSL and wondering what modems will work with kubuntu... I guess any ethernet one will. What about USB?
<hfhf> warsow, badass fps
<h3sp4wn> always use aptitude and there will never be problems
<abattoir> jobless: good, that way you'll learn and can assess yourself :)
<skreet> dimsuz: Screw USB
<jpetso> skreet: okon's the one whose sudo doesn't work, please ping him instead
<skreet> hfhf: Never heard of it.. links?
<hfhf> http://www.warsow.net/
<dimsuz> skreet: you think? :D
<skreet> jpetso: Oh, my mistake.
<hfhf> linux and windows
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: I would use an ar7 router running openwrt
<skreet> dimsuz: Yes.
<dimsuz> skreet: my provider offers some huwei smartax 810 USB modem. Or ethernet one.
<hfhf> it's awesome but needs more people playing it
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: pretty cheap
<skreet> hfhf: Is it a mod?
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: yep
<jobless> abattoir: how can i play my mp3's on kubuntu?
<hfhf> quake 2 engine i believe
<hfhf> but it looks really good
<hfhf> for quake 2
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: will it work with linux? or I better off with ethernet one?
<abattoir> jobless: when you open amarok, it'll ask you if you want to enable mp3 support
<jobless> yes it did...
<abattoir> jobless: amarok, btw, is the best music player on the planet if you didn't know ;)
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: ah. and I can buy a modem myself. as an option
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: the router itself would run linux (openwrt) - manufacturers firmware is a waste of time
<hfhf> amarok is awesome
<abattoir> jobless: oh ok, then just yes, enable multiverse/universe, and it'll do the rest for you
<hfhf> i made my brother in law switch by showing him amarok
<okon> jpetso: thy button is there an seem to work but changing things in admin mode has no effect becaus the aply button is gray (unpressable))
<hfhf> the lyrics and wikipedia feature is amazing
<dimsuz> abattoir: amarok is crashing VERY often on dapper. it's 1.4.3 here. But I like it sooo much that i can forgive anything :)
<abattoir> dimsuz: try upgrading to 1.4.4 then
<hfhf> how is 1.4.4?
<skreet> hfhf: Agreed.
<dimsuz> abattoir: it's for edgy. And I'm on dapper (waiting for disks with edgy)
<abattoir> hfhf: it has support for a music store
<jpetso> okon: i don't know what's wrong, sorry
<abattoir> dimsuz: oh, dapper packages aren't out?
<hfhf> on mirc can you connect to multiple channels?
<okon> jpetso: k thanks
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: sorry, my bad english :). you recommend to buy a router?
<skreet> hfhf: Is this a mod for anyting (back to warsow)
<jobless> abattoir: hey do we need to restart or do something when the adept completes installing the package?
<dimsuz> abattoir: last time I checked they weren't
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: You can get cheap adsl routers that can run third party linux firmwares
<hfhf> not a mod but uses the quake 2 engine
<skreet> quake2?
<hfhf> it's standalone
<skreet> wow
<skreet> Looks decent for q2 engine
<hfhf> it's cell shaded and looks good
<abattoir> jobless: no not really, you can pretty much forget the habit of restarting whenever you install something ;)
<hfhf> i'm sure it's updated
<jobless> abattoir: thats cool ..
<skreet> hfhf: Any widescreen support?
<h3sp4wn> jobless: depending what it is sometimes it can be sensible to not be running the thing you are updating
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: ah. well I think I'll just go on with provider's ethernet one... easy and fast setup ;-)
<hfhf> that i do not know sorry
<skreet> i haven't enabled direct rendering on this laptop yet
<skreet> i'll probably throw it on my gaming box at home and check it out
<hfhf> i wanna put together a linux gaming box
<skreet> hfhf: Too many good Dx games :(
<hfhf> i really want rid of windows, but there is too much holding me back
<skreet> hfhf: I have no desire to get rid of my windows pcs
<dimsuz> btw, guys, how pppoe and rp-pppoe packages differ? sorry I'm completely dumb atm ;)
<hfhf> i'll most likely buy another pc
<skreet> dimsuz: If you're using an ethernet routerer or router/modem combo (which most dsl providers use now) yhou dont have to worry about pppoe
<dimsuz> I have pppoeconf. and docu says I will also need rp-pppoe
<skreet> you can just use ethernet
<hfhf> anyone here try gentoo or sabayon?
<skreet> it'll assign you an internal IP (192.168.1.101 probably) and NAT you to your global IP address
<h3sp4wn> pppoe is pretty easy to setup
<skreet> hfhf: I had a gentoo server until I recently blew it up
<dimsuz> skreet: hm? My provider said I will have dhcp ip adress. - that meens no pppoe?
<skreet> dimsuz: Correct
<skreet> dimsuz: Well, probably.
<skreet> dimsuz: Find out when you get it, I guess.
<skreet> dimsuz: Who's the provider?
<dimsuz> skreet: so, my eth0 will be just as... well... eth0? :D
<skreet> dimsuz: Probably.
<jobless> abattoir: hey .. i got mp3 support .. :) thanks
<skreet> dimsuz: Most companies stopped doing pppoe
<dimsuz> skreet: well, I don't think you know it :-). its local one. In russia ;)
<abattoir> jobless: nice :)
<hfhf> anyone here try enlightenment?
<h3sp4wn> baseband is still better than any of the consumer broadband stuff (if you have somewhere suitable to put the endpoint)
<h3sp4wn> hfhf: I use e17 exclusively
<rellis> Anyone have any idea how to better diagnose what's going wrong in Konqueror/Nautilus when attempting to access SMB shares? I get this.. "Internal Error, libsmbclient reported an error, but did not specify what the problem is."
<dimsuz> skreet: so to switch adsl off I would use smth like ifdown eth0?
<hfhf> is it as pretty as I here?
<BluesKaj> amarok rocks ! ...i wish i could use it instead of the xmms player in streamtuner, tried ssubbing amarok in the preferences dialog but it won't link.
<skreet> dimsuz: Your DSL will never turn off, if you have a router.
<skreet> h3sp4wn: What's e17?
<h3sp4wn> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<dimsuz> skreet: so i wont be able to stop it?
<dimsuz> skreet: i mean manually
<skreet> h3sp4wn: Jesus, Enlightenment is still around?
<skreet> dimsuz: Hmm, If you turn off the router... why would you stop it?
<skreet> :)
<rellis> If I connect to smb://server in Konqueror it loads and displays the list of shares. As soon as I double click one and try to display the contents it errors.
<BluesKaj> skreet, it does need resynching every once in a while tho ...rebooting the router helps
<skreet> BluesKaj: Facts of life, I suppose.
<dimsuz> skreet: well, for example if I notice that some unknown program is downloading 1Gb file ;)
<BluesKaj> yup
<skreet> dimsuz: You can turn off your ethernet on your PC
<skreet> which will disconnect you from the router.
<h3sp4wn> skreet: heavy development for ~ 6 years (They have written the wm and all the support libraries as well (which makes it unbloated compared to kde or gnome)
<iaccix> hi to all!
<dimsuz> skreet: and should I setup ipchans?
<skreet> dimsuz: I dont know what that is.
<dimsuz> skreet: you mean my turn of ADSL modem?
<BluesKaj> not complaining skreet , a router is great protection too
<skreet> Kubuntu should be 100% ready to go.
<dimsuz> skreet: firewall :)
<dimsuz> s/my/I/
<skreet> dimsuz: Router will have a firewall, unless you want software firewall as well
<skreet> h3sp4wn: I haven't used it in like 6 years, haha
<BluesKaj> hardware firewalls rule!
<skreet> BluesKaj: yep
<h3sp4wn> skreet: probably pretty much the last major release
<khirr> what about KIO error?
<BluesKaj> software fw suck for the most part
<khirr> how can i resolve this
<skreet> BluesKaj: Slow and useless if you have hardware, imho
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Openbsd pf is a better firewall than any except the most expensive enterprise firewalls
<skreet> khirr: Where did you see this error?
<dimsuz> skreet: oh. so much info :D. I guess I'll just wait until I set up all things :D
<skreet> h3sp4wn: If you run it as a firewall box, not as a software app on a workstation..
<khirr> when i wanted open mi USB memio, on mi browser
<dimsuz> skreet: thanks for answering! :)
<skreet> dimsuz: np
<khirr> when i wanted copy one file since ntfs partition
<rellis> pf and iptables both make for excellent firewalls.
<skreet> khirr: Were you able to see the files?
<khirr> i've never seen this :S
<khirr> yes
<h3sp4wn> rellis: pf is alot more powerful
<khirr> 2 hours ago i did
<skreet> khirr: Does it work on other PCs?
<khirr> yes
<khirr> 2 hours ago i've used it
<skreet> khirr: Memory stick, or external hard drive?
<rellis> h3sp4wn: Not really, or at least not na any meaningfull way to me.
<skreet> khirr: On that PC?
<khirr> yes
<skreet> Can you show us the error message?
<skreet> h3sp4wn: e17 looks pretty sweet...
<khirr> i've installed some repositry and downloaded Kmess, since that..i cant do it
<khirr> No se pudo iniciar el proceso Imposible crear slave de E/S:
<khirr>  Klauncher devolvi: Error al cargar 'kio_http'.
<h3sp4wn> rellis: features like having automatic failover and keeping state for existing connections
<h3sp4wn> rellis: and the config file is more sensible
<khirr> there are more erros
<khirr> but, this is just one
<rellis> h3sp4wn:Failover of what exactly?
<h3sp4wn> rellis: 2 firewalls - 1 dies
<rellis> h3sp4wn: iptables is stateful..
<h3sp4wn> rellis: switching transparantly to the other
<h3sp4wn> rellis: Not losing any existing connections
<rellis> you mean a backup firewall?
<h3sp4wn> yes but working transparantly
<rellis> Like if the box died alltogether?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<rellis> h3sp4wn: You can just have redundant routes, no real need for that at all.
<h3sp4wn> rellis: Loses existing connection
<rellis> h3sp4wn: No, both client and server maintain connection info and restablish through the alternate route.
<h3sp4wn> rellis: That takes time though
<rellis> h3sp4wn: It happens seemlessly really :)
<rellis> h3sp4wn: Both applications server the purpose just fine..
<hfhf> .
<rellis> h3sp4wn: pf vs iptables is about as good a discussion as Linux VS AIX.
<rellis> h3sp4wn: Both offer advantages and disadvantages.
<trappist> pf has a nice syntax.  iptables has some pretty nifty features.
<rellis> trappist: yep
<Jowi> hi, I'm curious. is gconfd-2 running in the background even on a fresh kubuntu install? If you only run a few gnome apps is it needed ?
<skreet> khirr: Wierd error.
<steve__> Yo
<h3sp4wn> rellis: Out of interest what are the features iptables has than pf does not ?
<^itch> Each time I start or stop the apache2 server I`m geting this error (apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName), and I can`t figure it put how to fix it. Any sugestion ?
<steve__> hi itch
<skreet> ^itch: sudo hostname returns what?
<^itch> "cerebro"
<^itch> my hot that is
<^itch> *host
<rellis> h3sp4wn: Oh I don't know off the top of my head. My point was simply that they'[re seperate pieces of software. I've used both and have never come accross anything where one seemed unable to do what I wanted it to.
<skreet> does cat /etc/hosts show that name tied to 127.0.0.1
<rellis> h3sp4wn: Oh I don't know oh3sp4wn: Both are quite robust and well suited :)
<rellis> meh.. that got all garbled =/
<rellis> h3sp4wn: Both are quite robust and well suited :)
<^itch> skreet, yes: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<^itch> 127.0.1.1 Cerebro
<skreet> ^itch: I forget where else it looks...
<skreet> try #apache as well
<maltaethiron> hey guys, does kopete automatically log conversations?
<jobless> hey is there some video player for kubuntu?
<^itch> skelter, ok, 10x :)
<^itch> jobless, try mplayer or vlc. they are the best, imho
<jobless> my bad .. i think i found it
<jobless> kaffeine?
<jobless> isn't that good?!
<maltaethiron> kaffeine works great for me
<^itch> skelter, can you try helping me with another problem, please?
<wizard> Okay, so I've got a friend whose attempting to install Kubuntu right now.
<jpetso> skreet: i was just told the battery systray prog lives in /usr/share/autostart, thanks a lot for looking it up anyways
<wizard> grub sometimes boots to kubuntu, othertimes it causes the computer to simply reboot
<wizard> anyone have a solution or idea what could cause this?
<skreet> jpetso: I'll try to remember..
<^itch> skreet, can you try helping me with another problem, please?
<skreet> ^itch: Shoot.
<skreet> Anyone know a good resource for learning to program in GTK2?
<h3sp4wn> skreet: probably better off in a gnome channel
<skreet> h3sp4wn: Probably..
<h3sp4wn> skreet: (to find out that)
<^itch> skreet , each time I try to halt or reboot my kubuntu, the system hangs and freezes. And I have to reboot by coolreset.
<skreet> ^itch: Anyting of use in /var/log/messages?
<ehird> how would i install a .kth skin?
<^itch> skreet, what am I looking for in /var/log/messages?
<ehird> it just tries to load Install KDE Theme then exits
<skreet> ^itch: Error messages around the time of the hang up
<Angrataf> *test*
<Angrataf> anybody here?
<Angrataf> oO
<ehird> no ideas
<ehird> ?
<beefsprocket> could be
<Dr_willis> Moo?
<Moo_> Dr_willis!
<Angrataf> ehm... i search a how-to for installing the ati drivers (x1900xt) in Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Mad cow!
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: one sec,
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<Dr_willis> fortune | cowsay              <-------- Wise Cow.
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: but if you put a MAC filter in the access point isn't uncrackable?
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: you want the edgy fglrx or the ati binary?
<Angrataf> the edgy
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: MAC filters are pretty trivial to get round
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: how?
<beefsprocket> MidMark: ifconfig
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Just change the mac to an allowed one
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx, one sec though
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: yes but one can understand? with brute force?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: easy to find whilst someone is connected
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: then just wait until it disconnects then use it
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_ATI_driver
<Angrataf> beefsprocket: thx
<beefsprocket> np
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: ah ok, you can understand which MAC is connected to an access point?
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: If its going through the air you can use all sorts of tools to get round it
<T3hWiz0rd> yay
<T3hWiz0rd> the kubuntu people
<beefsprocket> yay indeed
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: Have a look at aircrack-ng / wireshark / ettercap etc to see what they can do (I am not true interested in cracking stuff just half aware of what people can or can not do)
<jobless> guys, i am using a dell laptop and the power manger is showing what i think is some wrong information ..
<jobless> it shows the battery as full and the cpu frequency as 800MHz
<T3hWiz0rd> how would osmoene go about reinstalling grub on kubuntu?
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: try grub-install
<beefsprocket> but what's the problem?
<jobless> what does this cpu frequency mean? is it supposed to be the full speed of the cpu?
<T3hWiz0rd> just sudo grub-install?
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: his computer restarts everytiem grub launches
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: ok thanx, so only wpa2 is a good protection or at least wpa1
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: well not everytime, but a lot of the times
<beefsprocket> MidMark: wpa2 with aes is best, you also want a 26 character long passphrase
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: so it reboots because of grub ?
<jobless> @abattoir: i need some help with the cpu frequency in power manager ..
<h3sp4wn> MidMark: you can use wpa2 with radius (and securid) depends on what you need
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: yup
<MidMark> for radius I need an extra-server always on isn't?
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: and only kubuntu grub, suse grub worked fine.
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: ok, sata drive(s)?
<jobless> abattoir: it shows 800 Hz as the frequency, instead of the real speed!
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: one sec asking...
<beefsprocket> also, suse grub destroys kubuntu grub in my experience
<Angrataf> i've a "problem" (my english isn't good enough): "Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card:  "  what should i type? i have 512 MB video ram
<beefsprocket> jobless: if your processor is idle and supports scaling (like on a laptop) that
<beefsprocket> s right
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: his drives are ATA
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: you can skip that
<Angrataf> ok
<MidMark> but wep is crackable because it sends the wep key over the air??
<jobless> beefsprocket: so if i run some programs it jumps up?!
<beefsprocket> jobless: yup, it's a powersaving feature on most processors
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: my experience with suse grub was that it completely took over my system
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: I recall i just backed up my boot directory, formatted my /boot partition (I hope he has one?)
<jobless> beefsprocket: ohh thanks for the info ..
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: his computer simply reboots sometimes in the middle of grub launching.
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: why not put a kubuntu entry into his suse menu.lst then?
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: it may be in control by iwndows its a dual boot machine.
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: he said he didn't create a boot partition himself. so unless the kubuntu install did it automatically... yanno
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: likely on reboots to different drives the bios is changing the drive mapping
<T3hWiz0rd> bernete: so what should he do?
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: so if he boots suse on one drive, then reboots to kubuntu, the drives show up ina different order
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: suse should be gone now... it should be windows XP and Kubuntu
<beefsprocket> MidMark: wep is crackable even if there is no wireless client on the ap
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: unless he formatted suse grub sticks around
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: he formatted yes.
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: ok, so two drives or one?
<MidMark> beefsprocket: yes but I want to understand why
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: asking now.
<beefsprocket> MidMark: well, wep without a client on wireless -- if there is a wired client on the router, arp requests go out over both wired and wireless
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: 3 drives
<beefsprocket> MidMark: because the initialization vector (IV, the encryption key(s)) go out with arp requests, it's about 20 minutes to capture, replay, and crack the key
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: ok, if kubuntu is on it's own drive, then grub-install /dev/hdx *could* reinitialize it
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: you'll want to find someone more knowledgeable though
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: I don't want to make it worse than it is
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: re-running grub-install would just reset up grub right? and it does do an autodetect on drives doesn't it?
<Angrataf> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Angrataf> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Angrataf> Error: unable to open display :0
<Angrataf> if i typ fglrxinfo
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: if he has a livecd of kubuntu that would be ideal
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: hes got the install cd which ops as a live CD
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: best thing to do is boot it and run grub from there, that way the drive(s) are unmounted
<beefsprocket> and in their default order
<T3hWiz0rd> beefsprocket: where would he go in the live CD to install grub? is there a graphical option by chance?
<RickSeymour> Hi.. i'm new to ubuntu (thinking about moving from gentoo)... how well supported is amd64?
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd: a terminal
<RickSeymour> for debian packages... is an amd64 package released at same time as i386?
<beefsprocket> RickSeymour: yep
<beefsprocket> RickSeymour: native 64bit openoffice, firefox etc.
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: try disabling composite, then the aticonfig lines
<RickSeymour> ooooooooo .. very nice :) i've given your LiveCD/DVDs a go and all looks ok.... i'm looking to keep on top with KDE4 migration :)
<Angrataf> thx, i try it
<beefsprocket> RickSeymour: kubuntu.org is good about setting up testing repositories for new stuff, like kde4, amarok, etc.
<beefsprocket> RickSeymour: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<RickSeymour> oh yea.. i know about the website.. been having a nosy... just obviously.. coming from gentoo.. source builds etc
<wizard> hmmm
<beefsprocket> RickSeymour: right. you can do source builds with .debs too
<RickSeymour> really really!!? are they in a seperate section
<RickSeymour> as i notice.. for nvidia drivers.... gentoo has the 9626 version...
<beefsprocket> RickSeymour: well most repositories are both deb and deb-src
<gholen> How does one rip Mp3's in Kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> To listen to mp3's etc using amaroK use the xine engine & install libxine-extracodecs. If you are in the the us you will need to use a different mirror as this package seems to have been removed from the us repos. To burn mp3's using K3b you will need to install libk3b2-mp3
<freemason> try to make it through juicer or arson
<beefsprocket> gholen: a good program is kaudicreator
<Pensacola> korganizer doesn't work on both my computers, I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu :s
<beefsprocket> kaudiocreator that is
<gholen> yeah, seem I know that, but how do i rip it, KDE geves me an error
<freemason> yes kaudiocreator is good choice
<beefsprocket> gholen: you'll also need the lame packages
<gholen> The selected encoder was not found.
<gholen> The wav file has been removed. Command was: audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! lame name=enc bitrate=128
<gholen> thats the error
<freemason> if you don't have them sure you will
<freemason> or you can rip the music into the ogg format
<nix> Pensacola: what's the error you get?
<beefsprocket> what freemason said :) ogg > mp3
<Pensacola> no particular error, the icon is in the tray but it does nothing when I click it
<gholen> My Mp3 player doesen't support ogg :(
<beefsprocket> gholen: ah
<Pensacola> but when I open an ics file it suddenly pops up
<freemason> what? xmms should make it
<nix> try accessing it from Kontact
<beefsprocket> freemason: I think he means his portable player
<freemason> oh yes sorry
<maxx_k> hi. does somebody know why the media applet does not show an icon for unmounted removable mediums anymore?
<beefsprocket> ;)
<maxx_k> it did show an icon for an unmounted usb stick in dapper, but not in edgy anymore
<nix> mybe try right clicking it.
<freemason> beefprocket: where are you from?
<beefsprocket> gholen: sudo apt-get install lame lame-extras liblame0
<beefsprocket> freemason: toronto
<freemason> beefprocket: ok I come from Slovakia
<beefsprocket> gholen: then restart kaudiocreator
<freemason> beefprocket: :-)
<dennister> well, well, well...howdy neighbour :)
<gholen> thanks! and then?
<beefsprocket> freemason: well hello slovakia :)
<dennister> <--also toronto
<freemason> beefprocket: hello toronto
<beefsprocket> dennister: w0t!
<beefsprocket> w00t!
<freemason> beefprocket: how long are you on linux?
* gholen listens to Slagsmalsklubben
<beefsprocket> freemason: a couple years
<dennister> beefsprocket: we're neighbours :) which part of to?
<T3hWiz0rd> lol kubuntu only recognizes my top drive 0.o
<freemason> beefprocket: me as well, now i am translating the kde progz into our native language
<Angrataf> w00t! i have installed the driver :D
<beefsprocket> dennister: downtown at linuxcaffe right now, by bathurst and bloor
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: :) good job dude
<dennister> the bloor!
<Angrataf> but my screenresolution is ugly... how to change?
<dennister> love that area
<beefsprocket> dennister: where are you at?
<dennister> now in the pape-danforth area
<dennister> but most of the last 26 years has been in west end
<beefsprocket> dennister: got friends at broadview
<dennister> lived on walmer for a year
<beefsprocket> dennister: no way, I live on brunswick
<dennister> and u've been on linux for 2 years :)
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: what kind of monitor? check system settings -> monitor and display
<dennister> i desperately need some help with mysql..hasn't created the necessary myswld.sock file
<beefsprocket> is that in /tmp?
* gholen started with ubuntu (gnome) from 4.10 and been hooked...
<freemason> beefprocket: have you ever worked with the nessus? quite a nice program
<dennister> no, it should be in var/run/mysqld directory...but the file doesn't exist in the whole system
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone able to explain why kubuntu doesn't see my second CD-rom drive?
<beefsprocket> freemason: oh yeah, never paid for the subscription, but the free version rocks
<Angrataf> hm... i cant put it higher than 1024 x 768, but my resolution is normaly 1024 x 1040
<beefsprocket> Angrataf: try putting "1024x1040" in the screen section of your xorg.conf then, put it before each "1024x768" entry
<Pensacola> korganizer works from kontact so I'll work with that
<Pensacola> thanks nix
<Angrataf> ok
<freemason> beefprocket: hehe I like this program alot, just to make no harm to the others but to check my security
<gholen> nope, does not work.... :(
* gholen looks for a ubuntu CD
<freemason> <gholen>: what doesn't work?
<dennister> beefsprocket: did u see my reply? the mysql.sock should be in var/run/mysqld directory, but it doesn't exist anywhere in the whole system...how can i get it created?
<gholen> ripping... Ive installed lame and the other things, but it dont seem to work....guess I'm to used to gnome and it's programs
<trappist> dennister: starting mysql should create that, unless you set it to not listen on a socket
<beefsprocket> gholen: did you set the encoder in your preferences
<freemason> gholen: beefsprocket is right
<beefsprocket> dennister: you have an lo interface in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<gholen> beefsprocket: Found it!
<gholen> Done!
<beefsprocket> wicked, enjoy
<gholen> Thans everyone
<freemason> gholen: ok you r good
<freemason> :-)
<freemason> be back in a minute
<taterd_dr> anyone use a USB card reader with their laptop?
<dennister> trappist :) tried it, and i got the ok, followed by:  * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
* gholen desides too keep Kubuntu on the laptop, for a while, so he can decide after, if he wants KDE or GNOME
<trappist> dennister: that's normal
<trappist> dennister: grep ^socket /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<dennister> omg! i think that did it
<trappist> heh
<beefsprocket> gholen can have both if he wants
<dennister> yepper! wahoo!
<hfhf> does anyone know when the feisty knot oor whatever comes out?
<dennister> unfortuantely, mythtv-backend still can't start
<sparrwork> I installed kubuntu edgy and 3d acceleration with my i865 using the i810 driver worked great.  Then I updated my packages and rebooted and had no 3d accel at all.  I added 'dri' do my xorg.conf module list and got acceleration back, but now I have glitches like funky boxes around particles and such.  I installed the xserver-xorg-video-intel(?) package and rebooted, no improvement.  Help?
* gholen only have a 5 gb root
<ruedi> aw... it doens't work. now, it has changed the keymap and the screenresolution is crap
<dennister> trappist: i think i need to dump stuff?
<trappist> dennister: what do you mean
<beefsprocket> sparrwork: do you have linux-restricted-modules`uname -r` insalled?
<trappist> dennister: you need to make database dumps?
<beefsprocket> s/insaled/installed
<Pjatt> Can amarok play flac files?
<beefsprocket> Pjatt: yep, one sec, I just set that up the other day
<dennister> well, if the original sock file wasn't created when i filled the database, i have to start rom scratch to fill the database, right? and hopefully it'll be able to find the sock this time?
<sparrwork> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17.6-1                    Non-free Linux 2.6.17 modules on x86_64 gene
<hfhf> anyone here use blender frequently?
<trappist> dennister: no, if you had databases before, they should still be there
<sparrwork> beefsprocket: ^^, x86_64??
<trappist> dennister: what did that command give you?
<pc9104> Wei jemand wo ich Skype als RMP file finden kann? Does anybody know where i could find skipe as a rmp file?
<trappist> dennister: the one I gave you a minute ago
<dennister> when i did the grep i got 3 mysqld.sock results, and i was able to confirm the file had been created in konq
<dennister> but then i tried to start mythtv-backend, the one that depends on that mysql database, and i got the same old error:
<sparrwork> beefsprocket: in short, yes
<dennister> Restarting MythTV server: mythbackendNo /usr/bin/mythbackend found running; none killed. Session management error: Could not open network socket
<beefsprocket> oh
<ruedi> ok, the screenresolution is good (damn, under suse it tooks over 2 hours, to install it)
<ruedi> :)
<Pjatt> beefsprocket:  Do i need to install something to play flac files in amarok?
<dennister> notice the naming discrepancy? i have to start myth's backend with 'mythtv-backend', yet the result uses 'mythbackend'
<trappist> dennister: are you sure that means it can't connect to mysql?  if so, are you sure it's looking in the right place for the mysql socket?
<trappist> dennister: one is probably a wrapper for the other
<ruedi> how can i change the keyboard layout?
<dennister> yes, it is looking for in the right place...i've checked my.cnf file and the sock file is in the same directory now
<beefsprocket> Pjatt: http://hvidgaard.dk/download/xine-flac-update/
<dennister> i'm not sure i understand what a wrapper is, i'm afraid
<pc9104> In Kubuntu easy Keyboard layout:System menu
<TheGateKeeper> Pjatt: don't specifically know about flac files, I know you need libxine-extracodecs for mp3, no idea what else it supports
<beefsprocket> TheGateKeeper, Pjatt, it's some problem with libxine
<dennister> u certainly need to install flac itself
<TheGateKeeper> beefsprocket: he wants to play flac files
<beefsprocket> TheGateKeeper: in amarok, which uses libxine
<beefsprocket> Pjatt, TheGateKeeper:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210683
<dennister> trappist: ? did u see my reply?
<ruedi> njargh... it looks like i am a idiot... i can't find the menu to change the kayboard layout
<dennister> i'm wondering if i shouldn't perhaps grep myth itself..lol seems to be magic
<dennister> of course, i don't understand wrappers or grep...grep just seems to bind things together somehow
<sparrwork> beefsprocket: any other ideas?
<beefsprocket> sparrwork: maybe try xserver-xorg-video-intel instead of i810 ?
<stamen> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennister> beefsprocket: u going to be here later? not often i find a neighbour so close
<beefsprocket> dennister: sure, and if you come over to christie and bloor, a block south is the linuxcaffe
<beefsprocket> dennister: in fact, this saturday we're doing an ubuntu-toronto workshop
<dennister> i can't come now...do u work there?
<beefsprocket> from there :)
<beefsprocket> dennister: http://www.linuxcaffe.ca/node/784
<beefsprocket> of course you aren't new, but still
<beefsprocket> cya around
<pc9104> ruedi   Kxkb ist eine Anwendung zum Umschalten der Tastaturbelegung und basiert auf der X11-Erweiterung xkb.
<ruedi_> thx
<dennister> beefsprocket: i am still new...a 3-mth-old linux newbie
<sparrwork> beefsprocket: will do, thanks
<beefsprocket> sparrwork: just a guess, not familiar with intel drivers
<beefsprocket> oops
<dennister> u going to be there on saturday?
<beefsprocket> dennister: oh for sure, also there are bi-weekly meetings on wednesdays, so drop in
<beefsprocket> dennister: http://www.linuxcaffe.ca/event
<dennister> ok...i've been feeling kinda lonely in a windoze world...yes, i saw it, ty
<beefsprocket> heh, lol
<dennister> i'm now going to try and do the mythbackend setup again, now that i have a sock file
<dennister> cya later ppl
<dennister> and ty trappist, wherever u are :)
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone know why i can't see the entire contents of my / folder in konq?
<T3hWiz0rd> permissions?
<T3hWiz0rd> I can see in terminal but not konq.
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd, there's a file called .hidden in /
<beefsprocket> T3hWiz0rd, just rm it
<T3hWiz0rd> hh thank you
<T3hWiz0rd> i was about to start yelling and cursin :-) lol
<pc9104> Easy question: SKYPE FOR DEBIAN?????
<T3hWiz0rd> pc9104: yup its there
<T3hWiz0rd> pc9104: skype.com
<pc9104> yep. tar.bz2, but i can`t compile the file...
<beefsprocket> pc9104: there should be a .deb
<beefsprocket> pc9104: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Realize if you delete /.hidden when kde-system-settings is upgraded that file will reappear.  Best to follow this info:
<Hawkwind> !hidden-root T3hWiz0rd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden-root T3hWiz0rd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !hidden-root | T3hWiz0rd
<ubotu> T3hWiz0rd: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<stoft> I'm having naming trouble with two external drives. They mount ok and everything, but instead of grabbing the name specified in fstab (e.g. /media/vol) they grabbing the name specified followed by "-1" (e.g. /media/vol-1). Anyone have an idea where to start debugging?
<beefsprocket> thanks Hawkwind
<pc9104> beefsprocket Great thank you!
<Hawkwind> rm'ing that file is not the recommended way at all.  Best to edit it or if you do delete it, create an empty .hidden file, that way it never gets overwritten
<drarem> wtheck is skype anyway
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: i really don't like linux hiding stuff from me >:-O!!!
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<beefsprocket> Hawkwind: makes sense
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: this isn't windows, it shows me EVERRYTHING lol
<T3hWiz0rd> so i should remake it Hawkwind?
<T3hWiz0rd> and just leave it empty?
<sephyria> hry
<sephyria> how do i unistall a package
<magicmike> Hello people!
<sephyria> that wont uninstall
<pc9104> wtheck?
<sephyria> cuz I was installing maya 7
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Did you delete it already ?
<sephyria> and it accidently converted an rpm for SUSE to a .deb
<drarem> < tryin to be politically correct
<sephyria> and im running kubuntu, and when ever i install anything it fucks up and doesnt work
<magicmike> On election day no less. :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: yeah
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: i listened to him lol
<drarem> lol
<sephyria> cuz i have this aksusbd-suse package installed that i can remove!
<drarem> i did vote
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: and i know it'll restore.
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: If you did, sudo touch /.hidden    that will create an empty file and it'll never get repopulated again
<sephyria> cant remove
<drarem> more importantly, i did research before i voted
<drarem> made sure i wasn't putting in a lemon when i wanted oj
<magicmike> Me too. Research at least.
<^itch> My sistem keeps freezing when I try to reboot or halt it. I`ve looker in /var/log/messager for errors, but I can`t seem to find one. Any sugestions ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: how can i test tihs? restart kde? log back in and back out?
<sephyria> HOW DO i forcibly remove the package "aksusbd-suse" from the COMMAND LINE IN UNBUNTU- it is fucked up?~!
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: The next time kde-system-settings gets updated that file won't change.  You can't really test it until then
<T3hWiz0rd> first of all how'd you get a suse package on there?
<Hawkwind> !language | sephyria
<ubotu> sephyria: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sephyria> it will not uninstall in ADEPT cuz its for SUSE
<drarem> think i'm getting old, it's the first time i took voting seriously
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: and it does that automatically?
<stoft> sephyria: what have you tried already?
<sephyria> adept
<Hawkwind> sephyria: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<sephyria> no
<magicmike> Voting after kids finish homework.
<sephyria> i need a force option!
<stoft> -f
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Yes.  But as long as there is a file there it won't touch it
<sephyria> okay
<Hawkwind> sephyria: -f
<Hawkwind> sephyria: man apt-get
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> :)
<sephyria> google sucks
<magicmike> Like to take them with me so they learn the importance.
<sephyria> or its me, cuz i couldn't find that
<Dr_willis> PEBKAC
<Dr_willis> :)
<T3hWiz0rd> lol wttff theres some random mount point in my homefolder now
<sephyria> ive been having huge problems with google lately
<sephyria> sending me back lame hits
<sephyria> ;)
<ruedi> hm... i have changed the keymaplayout, but the alt Gr key doesn't work (wtf)
<LinguisticMystic> Hi
<magicmike> Glad I got my video problem straightened out because I've been having majotr probs with my Windows drive.
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<T3hWiz0rd> lmao Hawkwind im gonna stop touching suse
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: i mean kubuntu
<LinguisticMystic> For some reason, my Edgy Kubuntu box is freezing right before shutdown (in the last 1/8th of the Usplash bar) on shutdown.  What are the proper steps to troubleshoot?
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount SD card
<magicmike> Hey eaglehawk
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: im trying to make it so my /music partition shows up in /media
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Why ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: but i can't seem to successfully link it
<sephyria> OH JESUS
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Then you should have just edited the file
<sephyria> even with the -f option it still doesnt work
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: howso?
<sephyria> how annoying
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount SD card
<sephyria> i just reinstlaled EVERYTHING last night
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: i want my filesystem to show, im talking about what im doing right now.
<T3hWiz0rd> sephyria: calm down okay?
<sephyria> heh
<T3hWiz0rd> sephyria: patience will get a much more positive response for you, alright?
<T3hWiz0rd> sephyria: if it seems the application in question isn't wanting to terminate simply switch to single-user mode and delete it there.
<LinguisticMystic> Are there any logfiles that show what happens in a crash right before shutdown?
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount SD card
<Hawkwind> LinguisticMystic: /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: i am just trying to make a symbolic link in /media/ to /music
<sephyria> T3hWiz0rd: it was an rpm package converted in alien that I accidently installed, it came with my Maya 7 RPMs. but the instructions didnt tell us to install it, i did accidently
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: but its kickin my butt man :-(
<LinguisticMystic> Thanks Hawk, I'll look
<drarem> oh man... should i upgrade to edgy
<T3hWiz0rd> sephyria: like i said switch to init 1, single user mode, and remove it there.
<drarem> or will it destroy my network settings and such, and i'll have to find that stupid windows wireless eth1 driver for this laptop
<drarem> again
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: how do you set a symbolic link to a folder? still -s?
<stoft> I'm having mount naming problems: If I mount manually it mounts as the volume name in fstab. If I let KDE mount it adds "-1" as a suffix to the volume name, anyone have any ideas?
<stoft> drarem, what driver?
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: ln -s /old/path /new/path
<drarem> forgot how to find that out
<Hawkwind> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: i remember in all versions previous to kde 3.5 it used to autoamtically make links in /media
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: and if i want it to be a hardlink? -f?
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: I believe it's -f
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: "hard link not allowed for directory"?
<drarem> i have the latest nvidia driver for this intel graphics cards in this laptop - gateway 7380
<drarem> will edgy overlay it
<drarem> i meant latest intel driver
<drarem> duh
<sephyria> alright trying the init 1 thing
<sephyria> i hope this works
<sephyria> it may not
<LinguisticMystic> Hmm, the only strange thing in my logs are the following:
<LinguisticMystic> Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source
<LinguisticMystic> Any idea what that means?  Could that be stopping me from shutting down?
<LinguisticMystic> (and 3 others like it)
<tuskernini> does anyone have problems with FIREFOX in edgy?
<Hawkwind> tuskernini: Define *problems*
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: hmmm it doesn't want to make a hard link only symbolic.
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount sd card
<tuskernini> Hawkwind: if i start gmail, it logs in and then closes firefox
<tuskernini> Hawkwind: same with youtube
<Hawkwind> tuskernini: Run it from a terminal and see what error messages you get
<tuskernini> k will do
<LinguisticMystic> There's nothing obvious in the logs to indicate why I'm freezing before shutdown.  Anybody have ideas of how maybe to find an answer?
<tuskernini> Hawkwind: 'Gecko' received an x window error, this probably reflexts a bug in the program
<constantine-xvi> is there any way to "decouple" konqueror file-manager and web browser (have them open in seperate windows?)
<ideasrex> i am trying to install vmware server on kubuntu edgy and i have problem when i try to install it says "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected. Failure Execution" please does anybody knows how to solve this, i tried to install vmware player but i uninstalled it now obviously it isn't uninstalled
<constantine-xvi> iseasrex: try reinstalling player, then uninstalling with "apt-get remove --purge"
<ideasrex> thanks i'll try
<ideasrex> now it says that directory /etc/vmware isn't empty so not removed, is it safe to delete it myself?
<Dr_willis> ideasrex,  should be.. or just rename it.
<Dr_willis> vmware is fun to play with.
<magicmike> What web browser is most recommended?
<Dr_willis> firefox :)
<dergringo> firefox
<dergringo> :)
<ideasrex> thanks a lot :) it worked
<Dr_willis> with the extensions out for firefox.. I never want to use IE unless i have to. :)
<magicmike> Thanks. I've used that for years in Windowsm just wondered if there was a better alternative inLinux.
<BluesKaj> IE 7 attemts to do the same things as other tabbed browsers ...finally woke up to the fact that it's a convenient way to surf
<Dr_willis> Tabuluriffic!
<BluesKaj> :)
* stoft is blasphemous, Opera is the best.
<magicmike> I've been using Linux for about a week. I have a notifier that tells me there are 830 updated packages available. I'm running Dapper Drake. Are any of these updates necessary? Also will they change my distro from Dap to edgy if I do?
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount sd card
<magicmike> I've also used Opera in Windows for a little over a year. Is it in the repositories or you you download it from opera's site?
<Dr_willis> magicmike,  it shouldetn upgrade to edgy.. the updates are proberly a good thing to install. most are security fix's
<Dr_willis> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stoft> magicmike: take a peek in your /etc/apt/sources.list to see if it says "dapper" or "edgy"
<magicmike> Dr_willis: Thanks
<magicmike> stoft: Before or after update? If before I was in there yesterday and it's definitely Dapper.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. "Scibuntu"
<Dr_willis> Scibuntu , Ubuntu Linux for scientists and science students. Scibuntu is not just another Linux distribution. It is a script that adds scientific programs and other convinient tools to the plain desktop Ubuntu.
<stoft> if you only have "dapper" in there, and not "stable", "edgy" or similar then you should be ok, 830pkgs sounds like a lot so make sure.
<thorsten_> softcam plugin mit kaffeine geht das??
<mulder> hello guys. When I try to kill a process doing alt-ctrl-delete it says:insufficient permission to kill proces xxxx
<mulder> any help welcome
<Dr_willis> use the kill command , and 'sudo kill whateverpid-itis.
<coreymon77> guys
<Dr_willis> or if you can see the windiow of the process.. try 'xkill'
<coreymon77> do i ask vmware questions her
<coreymon77> e
<coreymon77> or do i go to the vmware channel?
<BluesKaj> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<coreymon77> i went there
<coreymon77> its a lmux problem
<BluesKaj> #vmware
<BluesKaj> yup, it exists
<coreymon77> there is no such directory as /usr/src/linux/include
<coreymon77> and i dont know what other path to use
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  you need to install some other packages to get vmserver working right.
<coreymon77> no
<Dr_willis> build-essential, the kernel source, and kernel includes I recall
<coreymon77> i had it all installed before
<coreymon77> then i upgraded to edgy
<mulder> I have the message for any process I am trying to kill
<coreymon77> now it wont work
<mulder> I mean I get the message
<Dr_willis> I followed the Ubuntu Hacks book..  lets see.. whats does -->       ls /usr/src/     show?
<Dr_willis> i have -->  linux-headers-2.6.17-10      linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<coreymon77> no such thing
<Dr_willis> you could link 'linux' to whatever kernel you are using .
<coreymon77> no such thing as src in the usr directory
<Dr_willis> !info linux-headers
<ubotu> Package linux-headers does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<ubotu> linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic: Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17-10.33 (edgy), package size 891 kB, installed size 24076 kB
<coreymon77> nvm
<coreymon77> it does
<Dr_willis> :)
<mulder> somebody know why I get the insufficient permission message?
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount sd card
<Dr_willis> mulder,  you need root permission to kill the thing perhaps..  what are you trying to kill?
<justin1278> hello
<mulder> well anything I am trying to kill gives me the message Willis
<justin1278> does anyone know how to make Beryl run on system startup?
<Dr_willis> mulder,  dare we ask why are you just trying to kill 'things' ?
<kanak> Hi
<kanak> Cane someone help me out
<Dr_willis> mulder,  i normally use the 'xkill' command, or use 'ps ax' to get the pid of the process i wan to kill then use the 'sudo kill PID' command.
<mulder> because let's say adept freezes or amarok freezes, and I can't play them
<kanak> I am using this program called Cain & Able
<justin1278> kanak, what is your problem?
<kanak> This lets you to bridge thought ur router...
<Dr_willis> mulder,  if theres a window thats frozen i normally use 'xkill'
<kanak> Sniffer ur router
<kanak> http://www.oxid.it/cain.html
<kanak> i installed it on a xp
<mulder> I am trying to kill karamba or adept, and I get the message
<kanak> when i use it, it blocks all my internetr....
<kanak> only computer that can go on th net is the exp
<kanak> not any of the other computers on my network
<jordan_> hello
<kanak> is there away i can run Cain & Able on Linux?
<justin1278> kanak, this is a problem on Windows XP correct?
<kanak> yes
<kanak> i need to have my linux up 24/7
<justin1278> kanak, have you tried repairing your connection
<kanak> since i am hosting a server
<kanak> i used Zlone Alarm pro..
<jordan_> hey can anyone give me advice?
<kanak> to bridge connection over xbox live..
<kanak> thus
<kanak> blocking my server connection
<justin1278> kanak, if you disable your zone alarm firewall what happens?
<kanak> i need to be bale to use the brige on xbox live.. and my linux running
<kanak> if i disable
<kanak> everythign works
<jordan_> open the ports for the bridge
<kanak> is there away i can allow everything to work thats going in/out from ym server?
<justin1278> kanak, that means that there is somethinng from the firewall that is blocking your xbox live
<kanak> using zlone alarm?
<jordan_> yeah
<justin1278> kanak, i am not sure, I do not use Zone Alarm on Windows
<kanak> the cain & Able
<jordan_> im famililar with zone alarm
<kanak> alows me to network bridge thought my router
<jordan_> in the personal firewall section
<justin1278> kanak, I recommend you to try a different and much better firewall
<kanak> it works
<jordan_> theres port forwarding
<kanak> well
<kanak> can i use cain & able on linux?
<jordan_> go on to the xbox live website and find the ports
<kanak> http://www.oxid.it/cain.html
<kanak> heres the site
<jordan_> and you should be alright
<justin1278> kanak, Comodo Personal Firewall is a great and 100% free firewall that has surpassed Zone Alarm in all tests
<justin1278> kanak, you can find Comodo Firewall at http://personalfirewall.comodo.com
<jhutchins_wk> kanak: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<jordan_> you could always run it with wine
<jordan_> but that would be dumb
<jordan_> or just have no firewall at all
<lovethepirk> i have a amd64 but have always run kubuntu 386, is the 6.10 amd64 stable?
<hollywoodb> kanak: for linux tools we have fun and flexible solutions such as netfilter, shorewall, and http://www.tldp.org, as well has http://rute.2038bug.com
<kanak> the thing is i neeed zlone alarm to bridge over xbox live..
<jhutchins_wk> kanak: A more extensive guide to building and securing a small network with servers is at http://www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~dranch/LINUX/TrinityOS/cHTML/TrinityOS-c.html
<kanak> k
<kanak> thx
<Dr_willis> Hmm... windows Internet Conection shareing wont do it?
<justin1278> kanak, why must you use ZA I'm sure another firewall could do the same if not do it better
<jhutchins_wk> The nice thing about doing it on Linux is that if you follow those guides you'll know a good deal about exactly what's going on.
<justin1278> hey is there a way to make Beryl run on Linux boot?
<Dr_willis> 'knowledge is power!'
<jontec> what group do I need to add a user to to be able to access usb storage devices?
<jordan_> users?
<jontec> yes, I have other users on my computer
<jordan_> yeah
<jordan_> but mean
<jordan_> the users group
<jordan_> hold on ill check my accounts
<jordan_> adm, admin, audio, cdrom, dialout, dip, floppy, lpadmin, plugdev, root, scanner, video
<jordan_> is all my groups
<TFrog> has anyone here got any experience with madwifi and atheros chipset based wireless cards?
<jhutchins_wk> jordan_: One of the problems with udev is that it tends to give ownership of devices to the first user logged in.  You have to reconfigure a bit to manage by groups.
<hollywoodb> TFrog: some, just ask your question
<RawSewage> whats the shell script command to upload a file to a remote server that requires username/password
<TFrog> i'm just curious to wether or not anyone has attempted it in Edgy.  i'm about to do a clean install on a desktop with a DLink Atheros wireless installed.  difficult? or rather painless?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> i know the problem
<coreymon77> i was told by the script that it needs the linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386 directory
<coreymon77> cause thats my kernel version
<TFrog> any "how to's" would be a nice start for this project
<coreymon77> that direcotry doesnt exist though
<hollywoodb> TFrog: check the wiki... I haven't done it under a ubuntu/debian system, but it was relatively painless when I had to do it on Fedora Core
<hollywoodb> TFrog: there's most likely howtos in the forums as well
<justin1278> TFrog: one moment I will try and pull up the information for you
<TFrog> i've done it under FC5 before.  however FC is a pig to update at times.  i'll look
<coreymon77> why dont i have that direcory
<TFrog> ty justin1278
<coreymon77> thats my kernel version
<justin1278> TFrog: np
<TFrog> hollywoodb, i much prefer Kubuntu to FC.  much faster loading up and easier to maintain.  just is plain better all around
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: why dont i have that directory if thats my kernel version
<hollywoodb> TFrog: Kubuntu's KDE implementation is *much* better... I left FC behind after FC5 being buggier than FC4, FC6 proved to be even more buggy than FC5
<TFrog> why does that not surprise me hollywoodb?  i did some visiting over on FC's forums and oh lord have mercy.  lol
<justin1278> TFrog: thanks for waiting
<TFrog> not a problem justin1278
<justin1278> TFrog: you can find the list of compatible wireless cards at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<WooD> When I plug a USB hard  Drive on kUbuntu 6.10 it does not mount automatically
<WooD> is there any trick to make it automatically ?
<hollywoodb> WooD: everytime or at random ?
<justin1278> TFrog: those cards are for Ubuntu, but since Kubuntu, and Ubuntu are basically the same except for the GUI everything listed there should work fine on both
<tuskernini> does anyone have a problem with gmail and firefox in kubuntu? firefox just closes
<hollywoodb> madwifi.org has a list of compatible cards as well
<WooD> hollywoodb: random on some usb flash drive and everytime on a certain USB Hard DRive
<coreymon77> nvm
<coreymon77> i just installed it through adept
<hollywoodb> WooD: I have a PNY drive that has been random on every linux distribution I've used... some drives (like the lexmark "secure" drives) won't work at all without some tinkering.... check 'dmesg' after plugging it in to see what it says
<WooD> hollywoodb:  ok ill check now
<justin1278> TFrog: were you able to find the right information?
<WooD> hollywoodb:  it does detect in dmesg the drive i have plugged it  in
<hollywoodb> WooD: compare what it says when it does automount, and when it doesn't... that's the difference.  I'm not sure what causes it
<TFrog> still investigating.  looks as though i might have to do ndiswrapper on it as well to get the full capabilities of the card.  appears to be restricted to 11meg/s
<hollywoodb> WooD: sometimes it recognizes "something" happened at the USB port, but for some reason it doesn't detect it as USB mass storage
<WooD> hollywoodb: I think there is a problem with the hard drive it says sda: unknown partition table
<hollywoodb> WooD: its pretty common... as far as the drive that doesn't work at all, I'd try http://www.google.com/linux and see if perhaps there's an issue with that particular drive
<hollywoodb> WooD: with my drive, sometimes it'll detect usb mass storage, put it as /dev/sda1 or similar, othertimes it'll say something along the lines of "unrecognized format", then I just pull it out and plug it in again
<WooD> hollywoodb:  ok thanks .. what I will test is to plug it in  in a windows system
<Acidic32> !fix-adept-crash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-adept-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acidic32> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jordan_> hello there!
<jordan_> can anyone help me?
<justin1278> TFrog: Was the information I gave you helpful? or do you need something else?
<Acidic32> Qt: 3.3.6
<Acidic32> KDE: 3.5.5
<Acidic32> kde-config: 1.0
<Acidic32> soz
<Acidic32> :(
<jordan_> hello?
<Dr_willis> jordan_,  depends on the problem.
<jordan_> just linux in general
<jordan_> im new to it
<jordan_> and just recently installed Kubuntu
<justin1278> hello Jordan
<jordan_> im an experienced computer user
<jordan_> and well what do i need to know to get me started with linux?
<Dr_willis> experienced 'windows' user... :)
<justin1278> Lol
<hollywoodb> jordan_: http://rute.2038bug.com :D
<justin1278> Hey, I'm an expeirienced windows user
<jordan_> actually Mac as well
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu/ubuntu web sites have some quick start guides/docs.. also tldp.org has some very good guides.
<justin1278> I have done formats so many times it got to be a regular thing for me lol
<hollywoodb> jordan_: and (k)ubuntu has really good documentation
<Dr_willis> Linux is a very 'big' topic. :)
<Dr_willis> so what do you watn to learn first...
<donutface-> hi im trying to install kubuntu on my laptop (hp pavillion zv6000), i tried both Dapper and Edgy, dapper appears to get a bit further than edgy, when I run it with noacpi nolacpi noapci nolapci and take away the splash thing, all i get is Buffer I/O error on device hdc
<donutface-> media error (bad sector) however this is a brand new drive
<donutface-> and windows runs on it fine
<hollywoodb> donutface-: hdc is your CD drive?
<jordan_> also
<Dr_willis> donutface-,  hmm..'windows runs fine'   famous last words..
<jordan_> why does it hang when i shut down?
<kanak> ////////////////o
<jordan_> blank screen with a flashing cursor
<donutface-> lol, Dr_willis i bought a Seagate 120gb UATA harddrive last week
<Dr_willis> jordan_,  apci/apic issues with the mb/bios  most likely.
<jordan_> yeah
<justin1278> 'windows runs fine' after you format it... lol
<jordan_> i have to run with acpi off
<Dr_willis> jordan_,  check the mb/makers for a bios update perhaps.
<hollywoodb> donutface-: hdc is your CD drive?
<jordan_> uhm
<jordan_> how? xD
<Dr_willis> I had a odd laptop once that needed a bios update.. now its great with linux.
<donutface-> yeah, my only drive
<donutface-> i had ubuntu running a few months back but the forum with the instructions shut down
<justin1278> thats good Dr_willis
<donutface-> and that was under a 40gb drive
<Dr_willis> <jordan_> im an experienced computer user  <----------------------------- Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... :) never updated a bios eh?
<justin1278> everything seems to have a lot less problems with linux on instead of Windows
<jordan_> nope
<jordan_> never had to
<Dr_willis> time to check the MB makers homepage, or the pc makers homepage I guess.
<kamui> help, adept wont stop telling me about 28 upgrades I have available, when I try to execute them it says no change required, but the icon remains regardless
<Dr_willis> I alwasy build my own.   so i check the MB makers pages.
<jordan_> hell if i know what kind of mb i have
<Dr_willis> jordan_,  also may want to google a bit. or just  run with the noapci options or whatever works. the next kernel may have some fix's
<jordan_> it was a pre built compaq presarrio pc
<justin1278> kamui: did you try clicking Fetch Updates?
<Dr_willis> or just never shut down. :)
<TFrog> looks as if i got an interesting weekend ahead
<WooD> hollywoodb: ok the Usb hard drive have a problem that's why It was not show up
<jordan_> what actually is this acpi stuff anyways?
<kamui> justin1278: yea, thats how It shows the list, mostly python related crap.
<kamui> also this started happening AFTER I distupgraded to Edgy
<justin1278> kamui: has it ever worked fine with Edgy?
<kamui> justin1278: I dont' know, I've only had edgy for 2 days, but its been doing that since I upgraded.  also X seems to be pretty unstable
<justin1278> kamui: some people have had problems with the edgy upgrade, they resolved their issues with a clean install
<TFrog> jordan_, for an updated BIOS check the Compaq support site.  it will give you a download that has a windows utility program to update your system BIOS from within windows
<arriesp> xao gente
<justin1278> i will brb
<ithauta> joops
<jordan_> i cant find what kind of motherboard i have
<justin1278> hello
<hollywoodb> jordan_: shouldn't matter, PC manufacturer should offer updates per model
<Dr_willis> the invention of smarter bios-updating tools.. is nice. :)
<justin1278> jordan: who is your PC's manufactuar and what is its model?
<Dr_willis> but you just dont hear about bios updates as much these days.
<donutface-> did you ever hear about them much?
<drarem> does bz2 compression take a long time
<drarem> i'm just trying to compress a 118kb binary
<Dr_willis> donutface-,  yes :) when pc;s had a life of more then 2 years.. befor being obsolete.. heh..
<AtticStorm> All, has anyone installed xvesa as the xserver or installed Puppy Linux and got it to play nice in grub?
<hollywoodb> I used to do a *lot* of BIOS updates when the nforce2 chipset was brand spanking new and every update made it noticeably more stable
<luky> hello
<Dr_willis> now a days theres even updates for the DVD/burnder drives and
<Dr_willis> i also have had bios updates for my PVR, and Routers...
<donutface-> routers are understandable
<Dr_willis> 'firmware' updates. heh   i guess its about the same.
<jordan_> Compaq Presario SR1130UK
<luky> i need help for adept
<sgh> Hi all !!!
<donutface-> im reburning kubuntu
<justin1278> jordan: ok one moment I will try and pull up some information on it including its motherboard
<donutface-> im assuming its a bad CDRW i used
<jordan_> whats happening when you install?
<hollywoodb> donutface-: you can MD5 the burned CD just like you can MD5 the .iso to make sure its "intact"
<donutface-> i dont know if hdc was my harddrive or cdrom
<jordan_> getting Fatal Error's
<donutface-> kubuntu offers the option on the boot menu
<jordan_> hdc is your Cdrom
<donutface-> i tried that and it failed
<hollywoodb> donutface-: unless you have 3 hard drives its most likely your CD
<donutface-> ah
<donutface-> yeah my cd then
<donutface-> :)
<drarem> ack i just want to zip or tar something together, what's the command for it
<sgh> Kdevelop seems only to be in english, no matter what langugage-settings I set i KDE - any ideas to what might be the problem ?
<jordan_> any luck finding my mobo?
<yanis> hi
<donutface-> w00t
<donutface-> bad disc!
<yanis> I want to remove the kubuntu-artwork,what package should I remove?
<Acidic32> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<drarem> anyone want to try my compiled binary demo - it's opengl, a rotating 2d bar of 'grass' texture and it runs slow on my laptop
<jordan_> oh speaking of compile
<jordan_> i keep getting an error when i run ./configure
<drarem> what error is that
<jordan_> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<jordan_> See `config.log' for more details.
<drarem> don't think you have all the stuff you need installed
<jordan_> what do i need?
<drarem> a few apt-get install lib(s)...
<drarem> i believe
<drarem> i found mine by searching thru forums, it was a pain
<AtticStorm> Anyone installed Pupply with Kubuntu?
<AtticStorm> Sorry Puppy.
<troy> can someone tell me how to fix this: When I run apt-get, I get the following error and it exits "Segmentation faulty tree... 50%"
<drarem> i'll see if i can find it
<Dr_willis> AtticStorm,   puppy? you mean Puppylinux?
<troy> (it happened after adept_updater crashed while looking for updates)
<justin1278> jordan: sorry about the wait
<justin1278> jordan: i should have the information up in a moment
<phubeone> just installed ubuntu and had a question regarding video cards
<jordan_> thats cool
<drarem> what do you have installed so far
<drarem> jordan
<phubeone> anyone here have a Nvidia 7800GS AGP?
<yanis> I want to remove the kubuntu-artwork,what package should I remove?
<jordan_> drarem: what ya mean?
<Steven_M> hi all, are there any kopete users under Dapper in the room?
<justin1278> jordan: how old is your Compaq Presario?
<jordan_> almost 2 years
<drarem> which dev ide did you install
<justin1278> jordan: may I have the model number once again just to confirm?
<drarem> anjuta or kdevelop
<jordan_> SR1130UK
<justin1278> jordan_:thanks
<jordan_> 2.8Ghz P4, 512MB RAM, 128MB Nvidia GeForce FX5200
<justin1278> jordan: may i have the product number of your Compaq?
<jordan_> product number?
<jordan_> where would i find that?
<justin1278> jordan: that should be around the back of it
<jordan_> ill have a look
<jordan_> 2 secs
<justin1278> jordan: ok
<jordan_> system number or serial number?
<justin1278> jordan: for now just give me both please
<jordan_> or HW BOM or SW BOM
<mia> hey all
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount sd card
<mia> whats the package in adept for the shockwave flash plugin for konqueror
<jordan_> PJ383AA
<h3sp4wn> mia: shockware does not exist on linux
<justin1278> jordan: what number is that?
<h3sp4wn> mia: *shockwave*
<mia> h3sp4wn: i know i was refering to the plugin
<justin1278> jordan: is that the product number?
<mia> err format
<mia> swf
<jordan_> yes
<jordan_> well system number
<jordan_> and serial is CZB4370LGG
<h3sp4wn> mia: flashplugin-nonfree - gives you flash as I said there is no shockwave
<justin1278> jordan: thanks if that is the correct number i should be able to pull up your exact computer
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount sd card
<h3sp4wn> mia: you may want the flash 9 beta (but it is not in the repositories)
<boricua> eaglehawk:try mount /dev/sda1   /mnt and see
<troy> eaglehawk: in KDE, open up media:/ in konqueror and see if it shows up
<mia> h3sp4wn: all im asking for is the package name, i understand the concept of what you are saying
<beavis> whats the name of the next dev ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> mia: i have given you it
<mia> h3sp4wn: so far as i can tell there is no flashplugin- either
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: the flashplugin-nonfree does not really work for me... and firefox also quits when i go to youtube
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: So use the beta
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini:
<justin1278> jordan: you can find the information on your system at the following link: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00100539&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=429101&dlc=en
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: the beta of firefox?
<h3sp4wn> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<h3sp4wn> the beta of flash
<tuskernini> k will try thank you..
<h3sp4wn> put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: just put the installer in the pluggins dir?
<h3sp4wn> get libflashplayer.so (make sure you get the plugin not the external player - I did that and wasted 5 mins trying to find out why)
<justin1278> jordan: if that information is not correct you may wish to try the following link http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00211787&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=429101&dlc=en
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: will try what you said... ta
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: seems to work ok for me when I am using it but makes firefox leak more memory (only notice it when I am compiling alot of stuff)
<jordan_> hmm
<jordan_> could be either of those
<justin1278> jordan: also here is the complete page about your Compaq product
<justin1278> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=429101&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&submit.y=4&submit.x=11&lang=en&cc=us
<justin1278> jordan: you may wish to contact support to confirm which one it is out of those 2
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: i will first just install libflashplugin mozplugin..
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: Why ? that will be version 7
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: if you want to use 9 uninstall 7 first
<AtticStorm> Has anyone used or been using the JWM?
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: i actually dont care what i use... as long as it works...
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me mount sd card
<Acc\Deny> Hi, My question concerns the Alternate Install CD. While Installing in text mode, the screen went blank...last message seen was "Configuring xorg...". How do I stop it from configuring xorg? my board is 845 and i believe i have to first install the 915resolution package...   plus can I select which packages to skip at first install?
<lupine_85> eaglehawk: is your main hard drive SATA?
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: depends what you use it for (flash 7 was fine for me) if you are bothered about junk games or videos you probably want 9
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: all flash seems to be used for me is displaying annoying adverts
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: damn! just installed libflash... loged into gmail ... after 5 seconds... firefox closed...
<tuskernini> it worked so well in gnome...
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: non free software avoid it
<lupine_85> "sudo mount /dev/sda /path/to/mountpoint -o uid=1000 gid=1000" should do it if your hard drive is IDE. It might be sda1 instead. If you have SATA hard drives, increment the 'a' to a 'b' - or 'c' if there's 2 SATA hard drives
<jordan_> jordan@Jordan:~$ su root
<jordan_> Password:
<jordan_> su: Authentication failure
<jordan_> Sorry.
<jordan_> uhm why?
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn:  you mean flash-nonfree plugin
<lupine_85> jordan_: are you giving it the right root password?
<jordan_>  yup
<tuskernini> jordan_: did you create a root user?
<AtticStorm> How does one change window managers?  I installed jwm and would like to give it a try.  Thanks.
<dergringo> jordan_: capslock ;)
<jordan_> doesnt it make one by default?
<tuskernini> no
<jordan_> password is all numbers :P
<drarem> ..
<dergringo> :D
<lupine_85> AtticStorm: jwm --replace should do the trick
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: flash is non free - most problems on linux are caused by non free software
<jordan_> but
<jordan_> even if i just do su
<jordan_> it wont login...
<lupine_85> jordan_: "sudo passwd" will do the trick, but the "ubuntu way" is to use sudo
<tuskernini> jordan_: and if you do sudo
<dergringo> jordan_: pastebin your sudoers.conf
<lupine_85> (by default the root user is noninteractive)
<AtticStorm> lupine_85: Then to get back to xorg do I do the same?
<tuskernini> h3sp4wn: so dont have flash... at all?
<lupine_85> AtticStorm: to get back to *kwin* (it's all running on the same x server), kwin --replace
<jordan_> hey now it works
<jordan_> logining in as root
<jordan_> i done sudo passwd
<Acc\Deny> I forgot to mention i m on Dapper.
<Acc\Deny> *trying to install Dapper
<lupine_85> jordan_: now you can b0rken your system however you like :)
<AtticStorm> lupine_85: Thanks, do you think this will break anything?  Should KDE still work?
<jordan_> nah i wont break it
<lupine_85> AtticStorm: everything should work fine
<jordan_> just a thing i was trying to install
<jordan_> wouldnt install without the correct permissions
<lupine_85> mmm, normally running sudo make install (or whatever) does the trick
<jordan_> well i didnt know that :P
<jordan_> ive only played with SuSe live before
<jordan_> and its
<AtticStorm> lupine_85 and jordan:  Thanks, to take effect I now have to control-alt-backspace?  Correct?
<jordan_> make
<jordan_> make install
<jordan_> yup
<jordan_> that logs you out of your current session
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with tabletpc pen
<AtticStorm> Thanks all, will give it a try.  Trying to speed things up on the laptop a bit.
<h3sp4wn> tuskernini: try gnash (I am not bothered for flash)
<riccardo> i'm having a weird problem... i installed the beta nvidia drivers on edgy to use AIGLX, but glx doesn't work: i can use kde dropshadows and transparencies with kompmgr but every program using glx like glxgears or glxinfo segfaults.. any ideas?
<jordan_> ah GLX xD
<riccardo> the weird thing is that hw acceleration is ok because kompmgr works, but i can't even read glxinfo output
<mia> h3sp4wn: the swf plugin is only for x86, is there a browser plugin for amd64?
<dennister> lol...what a rigamarole...has anyone used a DNS-forwarder for static ip's
<h3sp4wn> mia: gnash is your only choice (or build a 32 bit firefox against the 32 bit libs
<jordan_> i dont think it matters about the architecture for flash
<dennister> jordan_: it most definitely does
<malix0> Can some one help me to get more information on this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/70749 thanks
<jordan_> it does?
<h3sp4wn> definately
<dennister> it's very difficult to get it working on a 54-bit architecture
<dennister> 64bit*
<h3sp4wn> Not really
<jordan_> isnt a 64 bit back compatible with 32 bit aps?
<saki> not completely
<dennister> ...i guess i shouldn't try to argue with h3sp4wn :)
<h3sp4wn> only if they are built against 32 bit libs (or you use the 64 bit swiftfox)
<saki> 64-bit linux has to have a 32-bit lib to run them
<saki> ass @ h3sp4wn
<saki> :P
<h3sp4wn> or you can use schroot (there is loads of ways to do it)
<jordan_> mmm
<saki> heya Jucato
<dennister> hi jucato
<jordan_> think ill wait til 128 bit to upgrade
<h3sp4wn> dennister: ez-ipupdate is pretty easy to configure
<Acc\Deny> RePasting... Hi, My question concerns the Alternate Install CD. While Installing in text mode, the screen went blank...last message seen was "Configuring xorg...". How do I stop it from configuring xorg? my board is 845 and i believe i have to first install the 915resolution package...   plus can I select which packages to skip at first install?
#kubuntu 2006-11-08
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with tabletpc pen
<dennister> well, 2 late...i dropped trying to get 64-bit to work...much happier with i386 now
<Jucato> hi saki, dennister!
<mia> h3sp4wn: gnash is supposed to be in my repository?
<h3sp4wn> mia: build it from svn any version in a repository will be out of date
<jordan_> yeah i got a question again xD
<jordan_> whats the difference between i386, i586 and i686 cause my pc supports all of em
<justin1278> hello
<h3sp4wn> more instructions
<h3sp4wn> 586 and 686 are supersets of 386
<jordan_> i see
<justin1278> i just noticed that the add/remove programs icon in my Kmenu is gone
<justin1278> how can i get it back?
<donutface-> right now kubuntu freezes at 40% :|
<jordan_> unlock the panels
<dennister> so has anyone ever used a dns-forwarder? i'm sick of rogers' fussing with my ip address...so much work
<justin1278> they are unlocked
<h3sp4wn> but you get some cpu's like via's c3 which are not fully compatible with anything newer than 486 (yet still pretty fast)
<jordan_> go to menu editor
<justin1278> ok
<dennister> and i need a static ip addy
<jordan_> create a new entry
<donutface-> you mean a dynamic dns for your domain?
<jordan_> and the command is "Adept Installer: install and remove software packages"
<h3sp4wn> dennister: so use ez-ipdate with dyndns.org
<jordan_> no its not
<jordan_> xD
<dennister> h3sp4wn: yes, that's the one i was thinking of using
<jordan_> sorry
<jordan_> im blind
<dennister> it works well?
<donutface-> zoneedit also is quite good and as far as i know sveasoft supports it so you can have your router automatically update
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<jordan_> thats the comment
<justin1278> ok
<jordan_> "kdesu adept_installer"
<jordan_> is the command for the program to run
<h3sp4wn> dennister: ez-ipupdate is pretty good
<dennister> donutface-: i don't have a domain, but a small home network i need a static ip for
<jordan_> pick a name and icon
<jordan_> and it should work
<donutface-> you wont get a static ip though
<donutface-> youll only get a domain that points to an ip
<h3sp4wn> donutface-: sveasoft sucks bad all his latest version does is steal openwrt's code and not distribute source
<dennister> h3sp4wn: thx...i may get that tomorrow
<justin1278> jordan: it didn't work
<donutface-> h3sp4wn i use openwrt myself
<donutface-> but thats not everyones cup of tea
<h3sp4wn> donutface-: so why recommend sveasoft
<jordan_> what did you set the command to?
<justin1278> Adept Installer: install and remove software packages
<jordan_> ah
<jordan_> that was my fault
<dennister> donutface-: yes, or something similar to what u said :) i was reading up on it a coupla weeks ago
<Arafangion> This is bloody wierd. SOMETHING is causing random printouts of my chat!
<jordan_> thats the comment
<jordan_> the command is
<jordan_> kdesu adept_installer
<dennister> and i'm just fed up with rogers at the moment
<donutface-> because i never used dd-wrt and im not sure if it has zoneedit support?
<Arafangion> Just discovered, not for the first time, that I've got a printout of an irc conversation (irssi, urxvt, screen, KDE)
<dennister> hey flaccid :)
<noxs> how to add truetype fonts to kubuntu for using wine?
<Arafangion> What the heck could be causing it? (Any key combos?)
<justin1278> jordan: it says that command is not found
<flaccid> heya denni
<jordan_> do you use Adept?
<noxs> i do not have any letters written down, while a "wined" program starts..
<justin1278> jordan: yes
<jordan_> thats odd
<jordan_> kdesu adept_installer is your command?
<dennister> hows's it goin'? flaccid?
<justin1278> jordan: yes
<jordan_> try runthat in a terminal
<jordan_> and see what happens
<flaccid> not bad thanks at new job
<justin1278> jordan: ok one moment
<Arafangion> I'm asking for hints/suggestings and even outright guesses.
<dennister> oh really? doing what?
<dennister> <--used to be in hr, so always interested in job-talk
<flaccid> web developer
<justin1278> jordan: it says adept_installer not found
<dennister> congrats
<jordan_> Arafangion: unplug your printer
<jordan_> try
<jordan_> just adept?
<dennister> do u use mysql in ur web development?
<jordan_> as in "adept"
<justin1278> jordan: adept: command not found
<Arafangion> jordan_: :)
<beavis> whats the name of the next dev ubuntu?
<jordan_> justin: Kubuntu 6.10?
<jordan_> Edgy?
<hollywoodb> Arafangion: check /var/log/* (perhaps /var/log/cups) and try determine the source
<justin1278> jordan: yes
<beavis> no , next one
<jordan_> well
<hollywoodb> beavis: Feisty Fawn
<jordan_> it looks like you've deleted adept
<flaccid> thanks. and yes mysql
<Arafangion> hollywoodb: They won't have anythin significant.
<beavis> hollywood, ty
<dennister> great, cause i have a problem with it :)
<justin1278> jordan, thats strange, i haven't been on linux lately, but ok, how do i get it back?
<dennister> heheheh...what a segue, eh?
<Arafangion> hollywoodb: As far as they're concerned, it's just a regular print job, possibly via lpr.
<Arafangion> hollywoodb: Something's causing an old-style "printscreen"
<jordan_> justin, im not actually sure about that i mean how do you install something without the installer
<Arafangion> hollywoodb: Has happened probably 3 times in the past week.
<justin1278> jordan, is there a way through the terminal?
<Arafangion> justin1278: aptitude, failing that, apt-get, failing that, dpkg :)
<dennister> but now that i've got my static/manual ip back again, i'm gonna try and fix it's problem with mythtv...bbs
<hollywoodb> Arafangion: never heard of that before ;)  set cups to not accept jobs until you figure it out... if you need to print something you can clear the jobs and set it to accepting again
<Arafangion> hollywoodb: If I do that, I'll _never_ find the problem ;)
<Jucato> jordan_, justin1278: if you're on Edgy, the command isn't "adept" anymore. it's "adept_manager"
<Arafangion> hollywoodb: But thanks :)  I should fix it _after_ my exams, come to think of it.
<justin1278> ok so what do i do?
* Arafangion goes and prepares for his exam the next day.
<hollywoodb> Arafangion: the jobs will still stack up in the queue, in a few weeks you can print them all out and and reminisce about times past ;)
<jordan_> im on Edgy
<jordan_> and its Adept
<Arafangion> hollywoodb: Only pattern I've found is that it only occurs when I am in a _big_ conversation, and I'm typing heaps.
<jordan_> kdesu adept_installer
<Jucato> jordan_: the app name is Adept (actually Adept Manager), but the command to launch it is "adept_manager"
* Arafangion leaves and studies.
<hollywoodb> Arafangion: alt+print and ctrl+print are KDE shortcuts for screenshots, maybe something's going on there... disable those in kcontrol
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: If you go /away it logs anything that mentions your name when you turn off away you get all of it
<justin1278> jordan: i found it
<justin1278> jordan: i used the following command: sudo apt-get install adept
<jordan_> cool
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: I have been searching for a way to get it to go to msg's window for a while (default is to status) but noone seems to answer who knows anything in #irssi
<markelhas> hi ppl
<markelhas> same kestion same problem
<markelhas> :P
<justin1278> hey is there a way to make Beryl load at startup?
<markelhas> any one can help me out with system settings missing tools?
<markelhas> in my system settings can't find power management
<jordan_> why is ubuntu better than debian?
<markelhas> but when a go to console mode i can us acpi to see info of my battery laptop info
<h3sp4wn> jordan_: Its not they are better for different things / reasons
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: script it probably, that's how weechat and bitchx do it afaik
<markelhas> somes tips solution for this!?
<jordan_> ok well whats the advantages and disadvantages of each?
<hollywoodb> justin1278: http://wiki.beryl-project.org has doc on installing on Ubuntu that covers that
<justin1278> hollywoodb: i have it installed
<javier> buenas noches
<hollywoodb> justin1278: and that doc also answers the question you just asked
<justin1278> i would like to know if there is a way to make it load at startup automaticaly
<justin1278> hollywoodb: ok thanks
<dennister> markelhas: i forget: do u have edgy or dapper?
<markelhas> but when a go to console mode i can us acpi to see info of my battery laptop info
<saki> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<markelhas> edgy
<markelhas> dennister: edgy
<markelhas> dennister: kubuntu 6.10
<saki> hrm...anyone know of a good, fast way to get flash installed on EdgyAmd64?
<dennister> markelhas: there's a new tab in system settings: Advanced
<dennister> it's in there: system services
<markelhas> dennister: yes
<markelhas> dennister: going to check
<dennister> markelhas: can u now see the information on your power management issue?
<markelhas> dennister: hummmmmmmmmmm
<dennister> markelhas: u should also be able to add the applet to your panel on the bottom of your screen
<pj> Hey, im new to Kubuntu and I want to know is there a way to install applications without having to do it manually?
<dennister> right-click on the area where other applets are docked
<pj> Like say I want to install mozilla, is there another way I can do that without having to do all that stuff by myself
<webben> pj: what do you mean by "manually"?
<webben> or "all that stuff"
<dennister> markelhas: u following me?
<pj> For example
<markelhas> dennister: i've open the service
<pj> installing firefox on windows
<pj> all you do is open the installer and everything is done for you
<markelhas> dennister: and find acpid
<dennister> ok. now let's add the applet or application to yur docker
<webben> pj: in other words not everything is done for you
<dennister> do u see where little applets of open programs are docked, near the clock?
<webben> pj: you have to download it, run it, configure it
<pj> is there a way that does all that for me?
<markelhas> dennister: yes
<pj> because im not used to doing it all like this
<webben> pj: typically, you'd just "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<pj> ohh alright
<pj> thanks
<pj> that installs the latest version right?
<dennister> right-click that area, until u see add applet
<webben> pj: depends what you mean by  "latest"
<webben> pj: in the case of Firefox on Edgy ... it will be the "latest"
<webben> but the packages have been customized for (K)ubuntu
<pj> Alright thanks.
<markelhas> dennister: oki, then...
<hollywoodb> pj: do: 'sudo apt-get install synaptic' ... it'll put the launcher in KMenu -> System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<hollywoodb> pj: then, if you need something, search for it, and install it.
<dennister> markelhas: so do u see an applet for power management?
<webben> pj: sometimes firefox and ubuntu releases are somewhat out of sync
<webben> pj: and if you don't upgrade kubuntu in six months time the version in the main repositories will still be this version
<smaggard> Hi guys!
<pj> Thank you for all your help.
<webben> because that's the version that's been fully tested
<smaggard> whats up?
<markelhas> dennister: nop :(
<hollywoodb> pj: then if you search "Name" for "firefox" it'll return a bunch of stuff like firefox itself, language packs, and it'll also say version and whether or not it is installed
<dennister> hmmm...and i had such trouble actually removing that applet
<jerry> hey. I have been using rpm distros for a long time. I installed kubuntu on my son's desktop, and I have a new question
<markelhas> dennister: in services, i've acpid and says not running
<webben> pj: or from the terminal you can "apt-cache search firefox"
<pj> webben: What will that do
<dennister> does it say it activates at boot?
<webben> pj: that will find packages whose name or description includes "firefox"
<pj> So there is not installer for Linux applications?
<pj> Configuration wise
<webben> pj: there are such installers
<markelhas> dennister: yes
<jerry> i have a laptop with a intel 2915 ABG in it. will kubuntu 6.10 recognize it and will it come up when I install?
<pj> webben: Like?
<webben> pj: but the apt packages are what you should use if you can
<markelhas> dennister: but the status no runnig
<dennister> ok...it's one of those that only runs when activated then
<hollywoodb> jerry: yep, I have the exact same card... ipw2200 modules are included in the kernel, and the firmware is included in the distribution by default
<webben> pj: because they have usually been better tested with your distribution and you can more easily install and uninstall them
<dennister> try to start it now and see what happens
<webben> pj: other installations can take multiple forms
<markelhas> dennister: Loading...
<webben> pj: typically they are just an executable
<jerry> great thanks hollywoodb
<markelhas> dennister: Starting...
<hollywoodb> jerry: if you're using WPA/WEP/static IP you may have to do a little configuration... I just use good old dhcp and MAC filtering on the router ;)
<markelhas> dennister: the same atatus
<jerry> just dhcp for me too
<markelhas> dennister: *status
<geek25> buenas noches
<jerry> gotta go see the blue man concert now. see you!
<Wikipedia-Gast73> why
<dennister> markelhas: i believe they may have removed the applet as standard in edgy
<mia> does anyone know what library i needf for this build:  ../../server/xmlattrs.h:41:30: error: libxml/xmlmemory.h: No such file or directory
<dennister> you may want to try and install additional applets...it could be in there
<aseigo> mia: libxml2-devel?
<mia> aseigo: i got that one
<Jucato> hi aseigo! :)
<aseigo> mia:  /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/xmlmemory.h
<dennister> it seems that the developers may have tried to clean up all the standard stuff a bit
<markelhas> dennister: nopes cause if i run the livecd the tools exists
<markelhas> dennister: something that i've made that destroyed it :(
<Jucato> markelhas: what are you looking for?
<aseigo> mia: and dpkg -S says... *drum roll* libxml2-dev
* Jucato hoepes he knows...
<pj> pjL
<pj> pj:
<dennister> did you perhaps disable the laptop services? i did, cause i don't have a laptop
<aseigo> mia: so i'd suggest that the source package has the wrong (or no) path to libxml2
<Jucato> ah laptop stuff... :(
<markelhas> Jucato: my power management tools gone in system setting and try icon
<aseigo> mia: or that you only -think- libxml2-devel is installed! </conspiracy-theory>
<dennister> Jucato: he can't make the icons appear
* aseigo goes to pick the boy up from school
<markelhas> dennister: i don't know
<mia> aseigo: odd because isnt ./configure supposed to take care of that
<Jucato> ah.... that.... :(
<Jucato> aseigo: bye! :)
<aseigo> mia: in a world full of love and daisies, yes
<markelhas> Jucato: what!?
<dennister> jucato: could u help him pls? he's been extremely patient for what i think is actually a simple issue
<Jucato> markelhas: "ah... that... :(" means I've been stumped with the same question for days... :(
<markelhas> Jucato: sorry
<Jucato> markelhas: sorry, too... :(
<markelhas> Jucato: didn't understand
<dennister> i guess that answers my question, too :)
<dennister> markelhas: jucato's got the same problem as u, and has beentrying to solve it
<markelhas> dennister: welcome!!!!!!!!!11
<markelhas> dennister: :P
<Jucato> dennister: actually not me. (I have no need of it...) but others have been asking too... and I couldn't figure it out either
<dennister> ahhhhh...ok
<hollywoodb> markelhas: did you try installing something 'alternative' to default power management, like 'kpowersave'? if so, undo that
<markelhas> dennister: i really don't understand...
<dennister> markelhas: the reason ppl aren't helping u with this problem is they can't; they're experiencing it too
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with sound on laptop
<markelhas> hollywoodb: yes i have
<hollywoodb> markelhas: by default I have installed on my laptop: apmd acpid powernowd and NOT powersaved... powermanagement works perfectly
<hollywoodb> markelhas: powersaved is a different beast
<markelhas> hollywoodb: and after removing it what should i install?
<dennister> hollywoodb: the hero! ?
<smaggard> hey again
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with sound on laptop
<dennister> wb smaggard
<smaggard> hey are you the one who game me the beryl link?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: what sould i do, remove what and add what?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: try with: acpi acpid powernowd powermanagement-interface powermgmt-base kde-guidance-powermanager
<smaggard> cuz i followed the guide but when i set kdm to use the xgl session and try logging it, it just hangs up and eventually takes me back to kdm again
<hollywoodb> markelhas: I have those installed, nothing else like powersaved (get rid of that and kpowersave(d)), and its working as it should
<RawSewage> how do I play .smil streaming audio
<markelhas> hollywoodb: going to try
<dennister> ok...it looks like ur in capable hands at last, so i'll go back to my myth/sql issue
<dennister> with trepidation...
<hollywoodb> markelhas: apmd, acpid, powernowd, and kde-guidance are set to start at boot
<hollywoodb> markelhas: in system settings -> advanced -> services
<RawSewage> I want to listen to NPR radio.  anyone know how I can play .smil
<markelhas> hollywoodb: oki, going to follow up
<dennister> eureka?
<dennister> ok...i may have finally found the issue!!!
<markelhas> hollywoodb: in services acpid, powernowd, and kde-guidance are set to start at boot
<markelhas> hollywoodb: donpt have apmd
<dennister> or one of them at any rate...
<markelhas> hollywoodb: removed power tools
<markelhas> hollywoodb: should i do anything else to active power management!?
<dennister> Q: we're supposed to initialize the mythtv-backend server with /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend, but the only command that seems to be doing the job is actually in /urs/bin/mythbackend...how to resolve the discrepancy?
<pierre_> salut
<dennister> grep? a symbolic link? renaming the commands?
<pierre_> je viens d'installer kubuntu
<pierre_> adept est en anglais, c'est normal?
<dennister> anglais, pls
<pierre_> dennister: je compredns pas
<hollywoodb> markelhas: you need apmd, you may have to install it
<markelhas> hollywoodb: oki them
<dennister> does anyone speak frnech for pierre? send him to a french-language channel?
<hollywoodb> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dennister> ty hollywoodb
<pierre_> sorry, tchuss
<dennister> hey hollywoodb: you wouldn't know the answer to my Q above, would u?
<hollywoodb> dennister: does /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend exist?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: something else?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: if you've got all those packages I listed above, and the right ones set to start at boot you should be good to go
<dennister> no,
<markelhas> hollywoodb: should i restart my kubuntu?
<rbrunhuber> Any kmymoney (with hbci) users here?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: if you've not comfortable with stopping and starting the right services properly, then reboot is cleanest
<dennister> hollywoodb: let me explain properly: the initializing/stopping/restarting command is supposed to be /etc/init.d/mythbackend start, stop...according to the mythtv documentation
<markelhas> hollywoodb: just for review, when i go to adept manager and write power
<lost-away> hello all I am currently installing kubuntu 6.10 on my laptop and it seems to be hanging on "Running 22gnome_panel_data"  and not progressing any further is this a known bug by chance ?
<dennister> however, the edgy documentation says to use /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend.
<markelhas> hollywoodb: i find installed the following packs
<hollywoodb> dennister: I'd first check that the right packages are all installed, since /etc/init.d/mythtv-* doesn't exist... if you've got the right stuff and that file just isn't there, you can just add any command(s) you want run at boot to rc.local
<dennister> there is no /usr/bin/mythtv-backend command
<dennister> ok...now ur making me nervous...never done that b4
<hollywoodb> dennister: you have 'mythtv-backend' installed as well?
<dennister> that's the right package for edgy
<hollywoodb> dennister: I've never actually messed with mythtv myself
<dennister> however, when i try to start the backend according to the edgy documentation, system services says 'no /usr/bin/mythbackend running'
<dennister> notice the last file that's being referenced: "mythbackend"
<dennister> that file does actually exist, and i ran it, so the whole thing worked
<hollywoodb> dennister: 'no /usr/bin/mythbackend running' doesn't mean it doesn't exist, it just isn't running ;)
<markelhas> hollywoodb: acpid apmd kde-guidance-powermanager laptop-mode laptop-mode-tools libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomecanvas2-common libimlib2vlibpowersave10 powermanagement-interface powermgmnt-base powernowd tcpdump
<dennister> i just want some way for the command /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend to actually start /usr/bin/mythbackend
<markelhas> hollywoodb: maybe to much garged!?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: maybe to much trash!?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that should be ok... the laptop-mode stuff is fine, it doesn't actually do anything unless you enable it... the libgnome stuff doesn't hurt anything, and neither does imlib, they're mostly unrelated
<hollywoodb> markelhas: if apmd, acpid, powernowd, and kde-guidance are set to start at boot you should be ok
<markelhas> hollywoodb: going to check again
<ubuntu> hi all :)
<OldToker> whoa
<hollywoodb> dennister: howsabout /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: do you have an edgy repository with precompiled ralink drivers?
<dennister> hollywoodb: that doesn't work...it says there's nothing running, so nothing can be killed
<hollywoodb> dennister: and it doesn't start it either?
<dennister> that's right
<dennister> it's /usr/bin/mythbackend that needs to be activated by /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<shnee> im trying to use the second snapshot of kde4 but with no luck...ive added the "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.2/ ./ " repository but apt wont allow me to install kde4base-dev
<jmichaelx> has anyone here been able to get Yahoo! news videos to work in edgy using FF2.0 & mplayer?
<jmichaelx> !lupine
<dennister> my
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lupine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hollywoodb> dennister: well that's strange, I guess I'm not sure... check /var/run/ for any *.pid files related to mythtvbackend
<dennister> mythbackend does exist in /usr/bin, and does start it if i click on it in konq
<markelhas> hollywoodb: when i try to restart the services in system setting the services always show status not running. is it normal?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: and nothing about battery management :(
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's OK... do you have a battery monitor applet in the panel?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: no :'(
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's fine :) open a term, and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/kde-guidance restart'
<hollywoodb> markelhas: if there's still no applet, run (alt+F2) guidance-power-manager
<Lunar_Raven> !konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<Lunar_Raven> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<markelhas> hollywoodb: do u belive that none result :(!
<hollywoodb> markelhas: OK, but no errors?
<markelhas> no errors
<hollywoodb> markelhas: what is your processor speed?
<beavis> can someone tell me where is the idea pool for  Feisty Fawn?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: 1.600
<markelhas> hollywoodb: Asus M3N a centrino
<hollywoodb> markelhas: do in a term (don't need to use sudo or anything) : grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<markelhas> hollywoodb: 1.024 mb ram
<markelhas> grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo
<markelhas> sorry
<markelhas> hollywoodb:
<markelhas> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz
<markelhas> cpu MHz         : 600.000
<hollywoodb> markelhas: OK, good, its working then ;) your processor is throttled down... do: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<markelhas> hollywoodb: ondemand
<hollywoodb> markelhas: perfect ;) it'll throttle up when it needs to then... so all you're missing now is the applet itself... hold on
<markelhas> hollywoodb: but when i installed kubuntu for the firts time only some times it changes from 600 to 1600
<markelhas> hollywoodb: okidoki
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's proper... 'ondemand' mode means when it needs to (when you do something cpu intensive) it'll jump up until its finished doing what it needed to do and go back down to keep cool & save power... the change is instantaeous, so there's no real-world performance hit
<markelhas> hollywoodb: oki
<markelhas> hollywoodb: better like that, more silence and best battery performance
<hollywoodb> markelhas: exactly
<mia> how come wine isnt in the default repos?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: OK, do: sudo modprobe battery ac
<markelhas> hollywoodb: so missing applet and toll in system setting only!?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: it may still need a reboot to make sure all the proper modules & services are running to get the battery applet to kick in, I'm checking on that right now
<hollywoodb> markelhas: change that last thing to : sudo modprobe ac && sudo modprobe battery
<markelhas> hollywoodb: done last command
<BluesKaj> wine has it's own repos
<markelhas> hollywoodb: going to reboot to see if problem resolved
<hollywoodb> markelhas: sounds good
<smaggard> hello again :D
<markelhas> hollywoodb: better can't reboot cause sometimes it hungs, but that's another story
<markelhas> :)
<markelhas> hollywoodb: going to shutdown
<markelhas> ce u ppl
<dennister> hey snaggard
<smaggard> :D
<dennister> ok hollywoodb: i'm ready to try and add that boot script or whatever in re.local
<dennister> i can't seem to nemae the file :(
<hollywoodb> dennister: alright, just open /etc/rc.local (not /etc/init.d/rc.local, that's a bit different)
<dennister> thks for telling me the discrepancy :)
<hollywoodb> dennister: put any commands you want run, one per line, before the "exit 0" line and you're good... just 'sudo /etc/rc.local' to test
<markelhas> hollywoodb: guess what!!!!
<hollywoodb> markelhas: it works :)
<dennister> k...will do the test, too
<markelhas> dennister: guess what
<markelhas> YAPPPPPPPPPPPP
<dennister> hurray!!!for hollywoodb and markelhas!
<dennister> hollywoodb: do you know lots of other pps are strugling with the same prob as markelhas?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that applet is dependent on certain modules and services running I believe, so I kinda figured/hoped a reboot would get that in line... much easier than tracking it down manually
<hollywoodb> dennister: gimme a minute
<dennister> np
<markelhas> hollywoodb: but check it on system and it isn't there :P
<dennister> i'm gonna do what u suggested for me
<markelhas> but in systray it's okay
<hollywoodb> markelhas: no, I know... there isn't a launcher for it in kubuntu 6.10 / kde 3.5.5 .. I'm not sure why
<der_steppenwolf> hi
<der_steppenwolf> i'm using firefox 2 and mplayer-plugin. The plugin is loaded but it cannot stream videos. What could be the problem?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: but when i've installed it was there
<der_steppenwolf> kubuntu 6.10
<BluesKaj> head out on the hiway ...born to be wild!
<hollywoodb> markelhas: hmm... one minute
<markelhas> hollywoodb: and if i run livecd it's there
<markelhas> hollywoodb: okis
<smaggard> steppenwolf> install w32codecs
<smaggard> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<smaggard> also in firefox type about:plugins and make sure the mplayer plugin is listed.
<_sergio> is listed, even i can see the program loaded in firefox
<_sergio> smaggard: but it tries to plays the videos and it doesn't manage to do it...
<smaggard> its probably missing codecs
<smaggard> install the w32codecs like i said before
<jmichaelx> _sergio: what videos ar eyou trying to play?
<_sergio> for example streaming from dw-world.de
<_sergio> or http://www.tageschau.de/
<lovethepirk> i just downloaded and burnt the cd iso for 6.10 should I format and install it or just install over breezy
<_sergio> smaggard: i have installed the w32codecs...
<cwcsc> somebody help !!!  where is amarok mp3 plugin ??  i can't see mp3 plugin
<jmichaelx> _sergio: i hate to tell you, but i don't think such videos are working in firefox2.0/edgy
<_sergio> why?
<jmichaelx> _sergio: i don't know. i upgraded 2 machines to edgy, but i still have dapper on my laptop so i can watch yahoo and tagesschau videos on it
<_sergio> at the beginning i can hear some sound and see 2 seconds of the image but it gets stucked
<jmichaelx> _sergio: same here
<_sergio> ok
<jmichaelx> _sergio: i am hoping this will get fixed some time soon.... i have looked in the forums , but cannot find anything that will get these videos to play
<jmichaelx> they play fine in dapper
<_sergio> is there a bug reported?
<jmichaelx> _sergio: i don't know. might be a good idea
<_sergio> ok, i will report it for kubuntu at first...
<jmichaelx> good
<jmichaelx> for me, it is the .wmv videos that will not play. realplayer videos and flash videos are fine
<dennister> hollywoodb: i tested the edited rc.local file, it seems to work fine
<_sergio> yes, for me is the same problem
<_sergio> i can play other videos
* pumukynho nas a tos
<elden> hey guys, does ur broadcom 4306 lan card working?
<elden> in kubuntu dapper??
<dennister> bback soon...gonna reboot to test it...cant have this one process hogging my shell constantly
<apokryphos> elden: #ubuntu is good to ask for non-kde-related issues
<hollywoodb> markelhas: found the solution: sudo apt-get install klaptopdaemon
<elden> aahh
<elden> ok
<markelhas> hollywoodb: but that i think was one of that i remove before reboot
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's OK, it should install cleanly now without dragging anything along with it
<markelhas> hollywoodb: okis okis
<markelhas> hollywoodb: need rebbot also!?
<markelhas> *reboot
<hollywoodb> markelhas: no, not yet, hang on... still need to get it back in the menu :) working on it
<markelhas> hollywoodb: :P, sorry dude, installed
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's OK, check if its in the settings now, I'm thinking not
<markelhas> hollywoodb: your right, again....
<wildchild> open office doesn't open .doc file: Read-Error
<wildchild> :S
<RogueThunder> Excuse me but can anyone give me some help with my wireless card... ive tried verious ways with some prevous help but probobly meseed something up along the way... im from freash install now and... hoping someone knowlagible is about...
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's the part I'm working on :) you should be able to get to it now with: kcmshell laptop
<hollywoodb> markelhas: but it isn't in the menu (yet)
<RogueThunder> Linksys wusb54g v1(not v4, very much not...)
<PA1>  When I try $ sudo apt-get dist-update it says:  E: Invalid operation dist-update
<markelhas> hollywoodb: the power management tool in system setting no there
<jmichaelx> PA1: have you updated your sources.list?
<administrator_> I can use win32-applications in Kubuntu....Why?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: should be under computer administration i think
<LjL> PA1: that's because it's dist-upgrade not dist-update
<administrator_> can
<hollywoodb> markelhas: I know, but if you run 'kcmshell laptop' it should run... I'm working on getting it in menu right now
<PA1> thanks!
<administrator_> Cant
<markelhas> hollywoodb: oki, sorry going to run  the command
<felipe__> Something happened and kubuntu didn't mount my fat 32 patitions, where can I find a log to see what happened?
<PA1> When I try to change my screen resolution from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 or 800x600, Ubuntu 6.10 takes me back to the logon screen and when I log back in my screen resolution is still 1280x1024.
<administrator_> Ok, again...I cant use win32-applications in Kubuntu......why?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: open a new window, but some errors in shell window
<PA1> administrator:  have you tried WINE?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: what errors?
<markelhas> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<markelhas>   Major opcode:  145
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's OK
<markelhas>   Minor opcode:  3
<markelhas>   Resource id:  0x0
<markelhas> Failed to open device
<hollywoodb> markelhas: that's something unrelated
<markelhas> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<hollywoodb> markelhas: brb
<markelhas>   Major opcode:  145
<markelhas>   Minor opcode:  3
<markelhas>   Resource id:  0x0
<markelhas> Failed to open device
<markelhas> QLayout "unnamed" added to QVGroupBox "unnamed", which already has a layout
<markelhas> QLayout "unnamed" added to QVGroupBox "unnamed", which already has a layout
<markelhas> sorry about the spam dudes
<markelhas> hollywoodb: oki
<administrator_> PA1: Where can I get that?
<NeonLightning> to mount my hd as rw it should be mount -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1  correct?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: should i do some config in open windows?
<OldToker> administrator_: Wouldn't the very name of win32 denote that they won't natively run on Linux???  Not trying to be smart.. just trying to cause you to think a bit :)
<NeonLightning> yea you need to run atleast wine(anyone used zen i hear its pretty good)
<Jucato> !pastebin | markelhas
<OldToker> administrator_: without an eumulation package.. you won't get anything  "win" 32 or otherwise to run :)
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<markelhas> Jucato: sorry didn't understand
<Jucato> markelhas: the bot is lagging. nvm :)
<administrator_> OldToker: I know whatcha mean, but I had recently used Linux, and know that win32-apps can be used
<markelhas> Jucato: sorry about the epast
<markelhas> *paste
<NeonLightning> yea with an emulator present
<Jucato> markelhas: it's ok. don't do it next time :)
<RogueThunder> Anyone willing/wana help me try to get my linksys wusb54g v1 working... *sighs*
<NeonLightning> but most distro's don't come with wine installed
<markelhas> Jucato: oki them
<Jucato> markelhas: I was supposed to give you the link to pastebin, but the bot is kinda sleeping
<administrator_> Where can I find a emulator?
<OldToker> administrator_: probably because someone had an emulator put into it.. like Crossover..  Crossover is real nice.. lets you use Win Aps without having to do anything more than just double click on them.. like normal :)
<NeonLightning> yea but doesn't handle some istallers well
<OldToker> NeonLightning: was just an example...
<Lunar_Raven> !pastebin
<markelhas> Jucato: just try to resolve my problem pasting my problem info
<Lunar_Raven> o.o
<NeonLightning> any installer that runs a setup program seperate seems to screw it up
<markelhas> Jucato: pastebin is a toll?
<administrator_> I admit that ive gone through worse....but i need a emulator! :)
<NeonLightning> apt-get wine
<OldToker> try wine first
<Jucato> markelhas: I know. pastebin is a web page where you can paste long lines of text and get a URL which you can share for everyone to see what you pasted
<OldToker> administrator_: its free..
<administrator_> Ya, but where?
<markelhas> Jucato: oki them, next time i'll use it.
<OldToker> administrator_: try that before you resort to a commercial app... Wish I'd had someoene tell me that long ago. :)
<OldToker> administrator_: apt-get install wine
<ubuntu_newbie> Can someone help with no sound problem? or there is some link to follow in the net like a FAQ? Basically i had no sound starting kde session and something like a toc...toc... repeating when starting session with gnome.
<markelhas> sorry about the paste duddes
<NeonLightning> open a console and type what OldToker said
<astronaute> hello
<astronaute> where to change color depth in kubuntu edgy please ? in display settings i see only resolution and refresh ??
<RogueThunder> Anyone willing/wana help me try to get my linksys wusb54g v1 working... *sighs*
<administrator_> OldToker: Imagine this: I a insane admin who has used windows very much, and need all help there is! :)
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with sound on laptop
<OldToker> administrator_: No problem friend.. most of us were there at one time or another :)
<astronaute> how to change color depth please in kubuntu edgy ??
<astronaute> i think im in 16 bit, images are very ugly
<RogueThunder> *sighs*
<astronaute> noone ?
<RogueThunder> Its kinda a techical assitance deadzone in ere today
<administrator_> I tell ya, im goin nuts in this feaking Nix-environment
<PA1> Anyone know how to get Preferences-Screen resolution to work?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: I don't know how to get it to show up in the settings dialog, but you can run it with 'kcmshell laptop' ... if you end up with two power monitors in the tray after that, just uncheck "show battery monitor" in 'kcmshell-laptop'
<NeonLightning> administrator_: my first time touching linux was trying to get a irc server setup so i know that one and it was on mandrake 7.0(well my first time aside from looking at the screen and saying oh how neat)
<OldToker> admini
<OldToker> whoops
<OldToker> administrator_: May I pm you?
<administrator_> I cant take this....OldToke: if ya have nothing against it, would ya join my channel to talk?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: I'm not sure how kde/kubuntu decides what does and doesn't show up in the configuration boxes.. you could check in #kde for info on how that works
<OldToker> sure
<PA1> Anyone know how to get Preferences-Screen resolution to work?
<OldToker> I am not an expert.. still learnin' myself tho administrator_ :)
<hollywoodb> markelhas: I found the .desktop file for it (on my system) in /usr/share/applnk/.hidden/power.desktop ... but I can't figure out how to get that into the System Settings box
<administrator_> please join #Kebabeater
<administrator_> OldToker
<markelhas> hollywoodb: ok, thank you verry much, for the help
<dennister> so all's well in the power dept? or almost-perfect at least?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: i thinks the principal is done
<markelhas> hollywoodb: maybe just a little more and the system will be fixed
<max_> hi, i think im having problems with my ALSA, i plug my guitar into my  computer and i can hear it through the speakers, but a tuner or any recording software wont pick it up. any ideas what it could be?
<hollywoodb> markelhas: yeah, the functionality is there... Kubuntu's settings dialog is called "System Settings" and is different from the 'official' KDE config, which is "kcontrol" ... I can get it to show up in "kcontrol" but not "System Settings" ... have to ask the Kubuntu devs how that works
<dennister> like i said earlier; apparently a few ppl have been struggling with this same issue for days
<markelhas> hollywoodb: i've google a lot and got some info, but the problem is out to select the good info and useful, but i'm improving.
<PA1> Does anyone know how to change screen resolution from 1280x1024 to something more readable?
<SlimG> someone got a clue what happens when booting a i386 cd (ubuntu install cd) on a EM64T system?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with sound on laptop
<saki> !xorg
<dennister> PA1:  got to system settings--display
<saki> what xorg is kubuntu running?
<max_> hi, i think im having problems with my ALSA, i plug my guitar into my  computer and i can hear it through the speakers, but a tuner or any recording software wont pick it up. any ideas what it could be?
<hollywoodb> saki: X -version says: X Window System Version 7.1.1
<dennister> hi inteliwasp
<markelhas> hollywoodb: the sad part is that a don't remeber when i've destroyed it
<inteliwasp> hi dennister
<saki> thx hollywoodb
<PA1> I don't have that -- I have System - Screen Resolution
<hollywoodb> markelhas: I'm running a default install, and it seems to have disappeared on its own... perhaps the kubuntu devs decided to remove it and let the system manage itself, I'm not sure
<eaglehawk> <saki: it is x.org xserver
<hollywoodb> dennister: I'll write a little doc that says what packages need to be there and what don't, but I still can't get the dialog to display in System Settings... needs to be run manually with 'kcmshell laptop'
<markelhas> hollywoodb: there was missing more then power management, but i've runed a sudo apt-get command and the others where restored.
<saki> anyone know how to get xgl or aiglx to install in kubuntu edgy
<AtticStorm> Has anyone been able to sync up there Motorola L6 cell phone to KDE, maybe with kmobiletools?
<dennister> hollywoodb: i think a doc would be much appreciated by lots of pps :)
<markelhas> hollywoodb: going to use livecd in my wife laptop to check if it's there
<dennister> perhaps someone else can finish the part u'r struggling with now
<markelhas> hollywoodb: one mmt
<AtticStorm> PA1: Start > System Settings > Display > move slide bar to left.
<dennister> hollywoodb: i rebooted, and just checked my running processes; mythbackend doesn't seem to be running but i can't tell for sure
<hollywoodb> dennister: try: ps ax | grep myth
<dennister> yes, it seems to be running :)  4892 ?        Sl     0:01 /usr/bin/mythbackend
<hollywoodb> dennister: there ya go :)
<dennister> this too, isn't a perfect solution, but perhaps i can now move on to the other parts of the edgy howto...mainly finishing up
<dennister> until i get things like mplayer and lame into the system i don't think i'll be able to actually watch anything
<dennister> and therefore really test it out
<NeonLightning> mplayer is all you really need that and xmms with the mp3 plugin
<hollywoodb> dennister: yeah, core issue is figuring out why /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend doesn't work... perhaps file a bug or tru developer's channel for input
<dennister> i'm also still getting a network socket error, but i'm tired of knocking my head against the wall on it..yes, the developers need to change some things, or change the howto
<hollywoodb> dennister: sometimes little things like that are found... for example 'knetwalk' game doesn't show up in menu because it doesn't have a .desktop entry... a simple bug I filed that is easy to fix, and something the package maintainer probably just missed
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with sound on laptop
<dennister> yes, and sometimes we find solutions by accident :)
<h3sp4wn> hollywoodb: I think that is a feature if every application created an icon the menu's would be even more cluttered than they are now
<dennister> i've already got quite a bit of multimedia stuff going on in here, i need the music to calm my frustrations along the way :)
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: right, certain things are left out of the menu on purpose to avoid clutter... but I don't think *games* should be left out, since they can't honestly expect everyone who installs a game know how to run via alt+F2 or a terminal
<markelhas> hollywoodb: this systray incon was there but no power management tool
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: and most things that are left out actually do include the .desktop file, but it contains either "Hidden=true" or "NoDisplay=true"
<dennister> the plugins package is 47 packages, plus a lot of other suggestions i'll also install cause i've found them extremely useful in past installations
<markelhas> hollywoodb: maybe it's a problem from kde
<hollywoodb> markelhas: could be
<dennister> would kde 4.0 be better at some of these probs? like we're experiencing in edgy? has anyone tried v 4.0?
<NeonLightning> this is my results trying to mount my hd any suggestions ?http://pastebin.com/819412
<markelhas> dennister: & hollywoodb thnks for the help dudes, got to sleep it's to late in my contry
<dennister> g'nite markelhas :)
<dyssan3> Must go today now 1 dell xps m1710 laptop with shipping and carry case $700, 1 apple ipod new, 250 with shpping, 1 BFG Nvidia geforce 7950 PCIE video card price 300$ with shipping, 1 dell 23" monitor/tv combination: 350$. message aim at polter 1981 or msn at just it 1981 at hot mail dot com or yahoo at mbogden1981
<markelhas> dennister: & hollywoodb i've some more questions to make, but no more power management
<markelhas> :)
<dennister> lol
<markelhas> samba & printer sharing
<dennister> i didn't do much
<markelhas> bye
<dennister> i gotta get those 2 going myself
<dennister> --after myth is finished and working :)
<markelhas> dennister: u did help me, in a different way
<markelhas> dennister: u now ...
<AtticStorm> Anyone using a Motorola L6 phone in kde?
<dennister> wll i'm glad i was able to do *something* useful for someone else...i've been so grateful for all i've gotten from others
<markelhas> hollywoodb: thnks again.
<SlimG> does all 64bit Intel processors support 32bit apps?
<dennister> SlimG: yes, but the drivers don't
<hollywoodb> markelhas: no problem
<SlimG> dennister: Thanx
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with sound on laptop
<dennister> that's the problem: some hardware manufacturers haven't released the 64-bit drivers...waiting for vista
<dennister> eaglehawk: what specifically is the problem/question?
<dennister> perhaps its not laptop-specific?
<vipercat> i have installed firefox using the konsole but i dont know how to add a shortcut to the menu ... any help ?
<dennister> eaglehawk: i'm not registered yet, so can't respond in pm
<arthurb> Hi, anyone know where there are packages for the amarok moodbar for edgy ?
<eaglehawk> well sound is ok thru headphone on my laptop but no sound thru speaker
<dennister> well hollywoodb is the laptop man...perhaps he can help u now that he's markelhas' hero :)
<NeonLightning> so still no help with my mount issues?
<arthurb> NeonLightning: well there's viagra
<dennister> i mainly know destop sound stuff
<eaglehawk> ok then to hollywoodb
<markelhas> LOL, bye ce u
<NeonLightning> hahah thats not bad dude i gotta remember that one
<arthurb> ;)
<dennister> roflmfao
<arthurb> works for fsck too
<cpk1> NeonLightning: make a directory in /media and mount it in there
<dennister> i gotta get back to my mythtv setup...cya pps
<Alvaro> holas
<Alvaro> alguien me ayude
<NeonLightning> what will that do?
<Alvaro> con una impresora HP Deskjet 3920
<cpk1> oh i see you want all users to have access
<vipercat> can anyone help me add a shortcut to the menu ?
<OldToker> question...
<NeonLightning> i just want my main user to have write access because k3b doesn't wanna run in sudo mode it keeps telling me there are no registered mime types then crashes when i do that
<NeonLightning> zup toker?
<OldToker> why would  apt-get install wine  not work?
<Alvaro> hola
<NeonLightning> idk should tho
<Alvaro> in spanish
<Alvaro> channel
<Jucato> !es
<Jucato> Alvaro: #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<Alvaro> well
<Alvaro> thank
<Alvaro> bye
<cpk1> try -o defaults maybe?
<OldToker> # apt-get install wine
<OldToker> Reading package lists... Done
<OldToker> Building dependency tree
<OldToker> Reading state information... Done
<OldToker> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<OldToker> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<OldToker> is only available from another source
<OldToker> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<vipercat> ? join #kde
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<NeonLightning> try looking for some more sources
<cpk1> OldToker: you using edgy or dapper?
<OldToker> edgy
<Jucato> OldToker: wine is in universe. you could try enabling that. (although it's supposed to be enabled by default in Edgy)
<OldToker> Universe??? sorry New to Kubuntu..
<Jucato> vipercat: right-click on the K Menu and choose "Edit Menu"
<NeonLightning> one of the repos
<Jucato> !universe | OldToker
<ubotu> OldToker: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<NeonLightning> cpk1 no luck
<cpk1> NeonLightning: also everything in /mnt/ is owned by root...
<NeonLightning> oh ok
<NeonLightning> that i should have taken into concideration
<eaglehawk> anybody who can help me with sound on laptop
<NeonLightning> maby i should mount it to a dir in my users home like i did in my last linux install(that worked great actually before)
<cpk1> NeonLightning: make a folder like test in /mnt and then chmod it to yourself to see if it works then
<aios> my laptop fan is running non-stop, how can i fix this?
<NeonLightning> what would be the chmod for that (i've had nothing but bad luck with chmod or chown)
<ubuntu> ()()()
<Jucato> cpk1, NeonLightning: better mount in /media. since only /home and /media are seen/visible by default on Edgy
<FuriousGeorge> hey all.  i upgraded my nvidia driver but i must have forgot to do something because after reboot im getting the api mismatch error
<FuriousGeorge> im from gentoo, so im not sure how this goes on kubuntu or debian-like distros
<NeonLightning> keep in mind i'm using 6.06 LTS livecd
<cpk1> Jucato: I recommended /media at first =P
<Jucato> NeonLightning: ok that I didn't know :)
<OldToker> NeonLightning: I just installed.. Edgy...
<OldToker> and when I did it made me setup a user.. but I don't recall doing any setup for Root..
<NeonLightning> and i'm trying to mount my hd so i can make a temp iso for k3b since and i need to make it writeable by user since k3b doesn't seem to like running in sudo on here
<cpk1> NeonLightning: so chown NeonLightning:NeonLightning /mnt/test (or /media/test)
<OldToker> so when I do   su from konsole.. it won't let me become root.
<OldToker> ????
<OldToker> how do I get to user administration?
<Jucato> !sudo | OldToker
<ubotu> OldToker: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cpk1> OldToker: prefix a command with sudo or kdesu if its a graphical command
<NeonLightning> chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/hda1': Operation not permitted
<NeonLightning> oh i should try running k3b in kdesu then(i've never had to do that one before or even heard of it since i normally use fluxbox in fc4
<NeonLightning> didn't work
<hollywoodb> dennister: if the situation arises, here's the basic steps: http://hollywoodb.livejournal.com/
<hollywoodb> eaglehawk: what's wrong with your sound?
<cpk1> NeonLightning: you need to do sudo chown
<FuriousGeorge> so i the 9629 nvidia build working before i restarted my computer
<eaglehawk> well sound is ok thru headphone on my laptop but no sound thru speaker
<FuriousGeorge> now its now any more
<FuriousGeorge> its not*
<cpk1> eaglehawk: you check the levels in alsamixer?
<FuriousGeorge> says i have an api mismatch between kernel driver and nvidia module
<NeonLightning> command i used         ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu /mnt/hda1
<eaglehawk> yes unmuted and adjusted
<hollywoodb> eaglehawk: yeah, I'd do what cpk1 says... play an audio file, unplug your headphones, and mess with 'alsamixer' while the sound is playing
<NeonLightning> for some reason in a few distros i've found that alsamixer at every startup likes to have it muted
<cpk1> NeonLightning: that didnt work?
<dennister> that's wonderful hollywoodb; if other people come in with that i'll direct them to ur site
<hollywoodb> NeonLightning: 'alsactl store' should store your settings across reboots
<NeonLightning> cpk1: nope
<FuriousGeorge> says the klernel module is the 8*** version
<eaglehawk> is it a test and trial thing :)
<FuriousGeorge> while the x-module is 9269
<cpk1> NeonLightning: do sudo bash
<NeonLightning> k
<NeonLightning> now i'm in root
<cpk1> then try to do chown without sudo
<Jucato> (sudo -i would have worked as well, iirc...)
<NeonLightning> same
<cpk1> yeah I remembered after i said sudo bash
<martiny> hola
<martiny> necesito saber como instalar DIRECTX en cedega por que me lo pide para instalar need for speed most wanted lo hago pero no hace nanda
<cpk1> este canal en ingles
<Jucato> !es | martiny
<ubotu> martiny: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<smaggard> hello :D
<NeonLightning> hey smaggard your help took forever of jumper and ribbon switching now i'm having issues getting my hd's to mount as writeable for my user account
<walla> does anyone know how to update an ipod's firmware on edgy?
<OldToker> Hey is there a Sweedish language group on IRC?
<vipercat> where do i need to download or unpack a tar.gz file to so that i can install it ?
<PA2>  the DVD RW drive used to load edgy doesn't work in edgy -- any ideas?
<smaggard> ok you make the drive hooked to the end of the cable as master and the one in the middle as slave
<PA2> I did -- they both work in Windows on the same machine
<smaggard> do you know the pc basics? im just wondering.....
<cpk1> vipercat: you probably want to make sure there isnt a .deb first
<vipercat> i couldnt find a deb file for firefox
<PA2> Yes, 22 years experience with PC hardware, 90 days with Linux, let's go with Linux
<PA2> :-D
<smaggard> then you need to be able to set a drive as master or slave and hook them up
<smaggard> its easy, you set the jumper, and plug in the cable.
<martiny> hola
<PA2> it's not a hardware problem, it's a Linux problem
<NeonLightning> hey smaggard http://pastebin.com/819443 any clues?
<smaggard> PA2> i doubt its a linux problem :D
<smaggard> neonlightning hold on a sec lemme see
<NeonLightning> k
<PA2> how would you explain that BOTH drives work in Windows on the very same PC but neither works in Linux?
<cpk1> vipercat: umm firefox is in the repos
<smaggard> PA2> user error with fstab configuration and mount points.
<smaggard> neonlightning brb
<NeonLightning> k
<cpk1> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<sync350> quick question: whats the difference in Konsole between a regular shell and a Linux Console?
<Jucato> vipercat: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<cpk1> vipercat: you shouldnt have to do anything difficult to install firefox
<sync350> like, is there anything you can do in one that you can't do in the other?
<NeonLightning> run x programs?
<PA2> my fstab says:  /dev/hda       /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660,user,noauto 0  0   (and an identical line with hdb instead of hda)
<sync350> NeonLightning: was that to me?
<vipercat> im on dapper
<NeonLightning> run graphical programs
<smaggard> lol you have your master hard drive mounting as cdrom.??
<dennister> Jucato: u were struggling with power management visibility for ur laptop?
<sync350> NeonLightning: I know what an x program is, i was askin if you were talkin to me, by now im assuming you were
<Jucato> dennister: no. I don't have a laptop. but I've seen people struggling
<mh_> hi, does anyone know how to set the gateway and nameserver using ifconfig?
<smaggard> neonlightning hmm ok just another second lol
<Jucato> dennister: I was actually struggling with not knowing how to help :)
<vipercat> whats a repo ... im a 1 day virgin with linux
<NeonLightning> np dude
<cpk1> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<PA2> no, the first line was there after the install
<dennister> oh, ok...hollywoodb solved 90% of the problem and wrote a howto about it
<cpk1> vipercat: are you trying to get firefox 2.0?
<PA2> The second one someone told me to add, but I think it should be CDROM1
<vipercat> yes
<dennister> markelmas went away extremely happy
<Jucato> vipercat: in K Menu, launch Add/Remove Programs. the search for firefox. put a check in the box beside it, and hit Apply Changes
<cpk1> Jucato: he wants firefox 2.0
<vipercat> i put firefox but nothing comes up
<smaggard> neonlightning> ok to mkdir in /mnt you have to be root so first do sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1 -- what is hda1? windows im assuming?
<dennister> the link will be in the logs if anyone's interested
<Jucato> cpk1: is he on Edgy?
<cpk1> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> ah... that's a problem then :P
<PA2> I think hda0 is Windows and hda1 is Edgy
<administrator_> I want to be granted the permission to idle in here...
<NeonLightning> my harddrive( that used to have windows but no longer does and i've already mkdird that
<vipercat> i tried to install edgy but it just hand\gs after the kubuntu screen
<smaggard> so hda1 partition is what?
<NeonLightning> oh can i make files in a subfolder of mnt without beeing in root?
<NeonLightning> its fat32
<cpk1> vipercat: did you follow the online instructions on upgrading?
<Jucato> NeonLightning: afaik, nope
<smaggard> you gotta be root to mkdir in /mnt
<vipercat> didnt upgrade i tried the complete install from scratch
<cpk1> NeonLightning: you need to do -t vfat then i think
<NeonLightning> should i do a folder in /home then instead
<PA2> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<PA2> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<PA2> # /dev/sdb1
<PA2> UUID=6db68e34-858b-46fe-89fb-2de0ea2e0db3 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<PA2> # /dev/sdb5
<PA2> UUID=f534c70c-133d-40ac-bdbd-bdd020f13010 none            swap    sw              0       0
<PA2> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<PA2> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<PA2> /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<smaggard> ok ban him
<NeonLightning> btw the harddrive reads fine so this is likely to be my problem
<smaggard> alrighty
<smaggard> i would do like uhhh
<PA2> does that help?
<Hawkwind> !paste | PA2
<ubotu> PA2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk1> NeonLightning: you probably should mount with -t vfat though since its fat32 =P
<NeonLightning> it is
<smaggard> NeonLightning> i would do mkdir /home/ubuntu/hda1   THEN do sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /home/ubuntu/hda1
<PA2> and that will bring the DVD RW online without hurting the two hard drives (Windows & Linux)?
<NeonLightning> mkdir: cannot create directory `./hda1/blah': Permission denied
<NeonLightning> btw i'm at present in /home/ubuntu
<smaggard> you cant mkdir in your own home?
<NeonLightning> no i made hda1 already
<vipercat> where is the info on upgrading to edgy ?
<NeonLightning> and mounted it using that one you told me to use
<xsacha> why are you making blah in there?
<NeonLightning> i'm just testing to see if i can write to it
<xsacha> ohh
<smaggard> i dont understand why you are making a new dir after you mount the drive
<administrator_> OldToker: #Kebabeater
<smaggard> ooo
<PA2> I'm very confused...
<smaggard> there are extra steps to the kernel for writing to windows file systems i think
<NeonLightning> oh joy
<xsacha> that's for ntfs, fat32 should be fine..
<smaggard> as ntfs and fat32 are mounted in read only i believe.
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> neonlightning> hold on ill check for sure.
<xsacha> try it with sudo
<NeonLightning> i think my other hd might be ext3 so i maby should be trying that with it instead
<aios> my laptop fan is running non-stop, how can i fix this?
<cpk1> NeonLightning: yeah i just noticed you should do sudo mkdir /mnt/test and then mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<PA2> do i need to be root?
<NeonLightning> but i thought users couldn't write anything in a folder in /mnt
<cpk1> NeonLightning: sudo mkdir lets you do it
<xsacha> just give it user write privileges afterwards if you dont to use sudo all the time :)
<xsacha> chown to your user
<NeonLightning> yea but i'm just trying to make something for my user account to write to since k3b wont run in root for some reason
<NeonLightning> but when i tried to chown it it screwed up
<xsacha> how so?
<NeonLightning> http://pastebin.com/819443
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know why konqueror in edgy stalls when displaying files, but the file selector works
<cpk1> NeonLightning: please jsut do sudo mkdir /mnt/test and then sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/test
<cpk1> and see if that works
<NeonLightning> done
<cpk1> acutally it should me mount -t vfat -o rw
<NeonLightning> k i'll do that
<cpk1> sorry for the mistake
<cpk1> unmount it
<PA2> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<xsacha> then chown -R ubuntu /mnt/test        ?
<cpk1> mount -t vfat -o rw /dev/hda1 /mnt/test should be the command NeonLightning
<NeonLightning> k now you guys say to chown it
<cpk1> now dont chown it yet
<NeonLightning> k
<PA2> same thing
<cpk1> try mkdir /mnt/test/testing
<NeonLightning> denied
<xsacha> wont work cpk1, root owns it...
<NeonLightning> chown is denied aswell
<vipercat> if i understand it right i can upgrade to edgy using adept ?
<NeonLightning> and i'm sudoing chown btw
<cpk1> but sudo mkdir /mnt/test/testing works NeonLightning?
<abattoir> vipercat: NO
<NeonLightning> nope denied
<abattoir> !upgrade | vipercat
<ubotu> vipercat: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<cpk1> xsacha: thats what I was trying to confirm first =)
<abattoir> vipercat: see those instructions
<xsacha> no need to confirm that first :P
<cpk1> xsacha: that root cant write either?
<xsacha> that user cant write
<NeonLightning> i'll try and write as root
<xsacha> you already did NeonLightning
<NeonLightning> works fine
<cpk1> NeonLightning: didnt you just try sudo mkdir /mnt/test/testing?
<xsacha> eh? sudo doesnt work, root does?
<NeonLightning> oh i didn't read that right sory the first time was as user
<xsacha> gah
<cpk1> so doing it as sudo works?
<vipercat> thankyou
<NeonLightning> yes
<xsacha> then what's the problem?
<cpk1> NeonLightning: ok then unmount the drive
<NeonLightning> i'm trying to get k3b running as a user to be able to write the temp file to this drive
<NeonLightning> k
<xsacha> you just need to make user owner and it'll work fine with user
<cpk1> and then sudo chown -R NeonLightning:NeonLightning /mnt/test
<campbch> has anyone here had any experience installing call of duty using wine?
<xsacha> cpk1: his user is ubuntu
<NeonLightning> k now remount it using the same command?
<NeonLightning> yea i knew to user the right user
<cpk1> NeonLightning: yup
<NeonLightning> k done
<NeonLightning> now test
<cpk1> and see if you can do mkdir now
<NeonLightning> denied
<cpk1> permission denied?
<NeonLightning> yep
<cpk1> what does ls -l /mnt/test say?
<NeonLightning> everything in there is owned by root
<xsacha> there you go
<cpk1> didnt you just chown it?
<NeonLightning> yep before mounting it but the files inside are still owned by root
<josh__> !@xgl
<josh__> !xgl
<josh__> !xgl
<josh__> what the hell
<NeonLightning> but i just noticed my ext3 partition is owned by 500 500 so maby i'll just say screw it for now and do it from there
<Jucato> josh__: the bot is lagging
<NeonLightning> i'll test that first atleast
<josh__> oohh
<josh__> yeah my lag is 8 seconds
<xsacha> NeonLightning: don't give up yet, it is working fine and always has been.. just been ubuntu to be user
<xsacha> if cli is too hard, go to kdesu konqueror, right click on folder and change user to ubuntu
<Hawkwind> Though running konqueror as root/kdesu is *never* recommended, ever
<NeonLightning> k yea i'm used to using nautilus and fluxbox
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> can do it through nautilus
<NeonLightning> oh this has nautlus on the livecd?
<xsacha> but sudo chown -R ubuntu /mnt/test should have worked
<NeonLightning> i'll try again
<xsacha> when you mount, don't use sudo
<NeonLightning> um i don't have it in my fstab so that shouldn't work should it
<NeonLightning> yea only root can mount
<xsacha> put it in fstab with user and noauto?
<Hawkwind> NeonLightning: Not necessarily
<NeonLightning> yea i'm using a livecd so i didn't want to have to edit my fstab
<xsacha> ...
<xsacha> why not?
<NeonLightning> because usually when editing fstab i thought you needed to reset
<xsacha> no, should take effect immediately..
<Steven_M2> Hi all
<NeonLightning> since i can never remember the commands for vim are there any editors other then OO on the live cd
<xsacha> nano
<NeonLightning> nano i do know
<NeonLightning> actually pico but they are almost identical
<Steven_M2> I have important info to add to the topic
<Dr_willis> when editing the fstab,  i normally use 'mount -a' but it depends on what i changed. :)
<case__> hi
<NeonLightning> yea thats what i'm using
<kaflan> i did not see Keyboard (Layout) Indicator applet in "Add to Panel..." dialog, what i shoud to do, to enable it?
<NeonLightning> it worked just fine
<NeonLightning> and the testfile worked fine aswell
<josh__> !kde
<josh__> wow stupid shit
<rBlong2us> how do I fix my flickering screen?
<NeonLightning> oh wait i forgot to mount it so it wasn't actally doing anything one sec
<case__> i have a problem, i upgdate the package nvidia-glx with adept, but its now delete it because it dont find nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<Jucato> josh__: I already told you the bot was lagging
<case__> in the repo
<case__> :(
<josh__> i'm not happy
<case__> you guys know where it is?
<josh__> i'm gonna do beryl soon
<NeonLightning> denied damn
<rBlong2us> where can I look for Xorg drivers?
<josh__> yo i got a tip for anybody who wants to install beryl
<josh__> type !xgl and find the link to install xgl
<case__> im using beryl
<case__> its cool
<josh__> then login to xgl when you install the session
<xsacha> NeonLightning: after you mount, then chown
<josh__> and install beryl on there
<josh__> so then if u wanna game then you can just go back to kde
<Steven_M2> who has auth to change the topic?
<rBlong2us> could someone tell where to get the damn Xorg drivers?
<xsacha> NeonLightning: but sudo chown -R ubuntu /mnt/test
<rBlong2us> I have this higlhly annoying flickering screen
<NeonLightning> but i added /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 vfat rw 500 500 shouldn't i not need to chown
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  depends on the card..
<Dr_willis> !ati
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<xsacha> what privileges on it?
<case__> how can i know if there is a package installed?
<case__> with the command line
<NeonLightning> rw for user 500 500
* Dr_willis pokes the bot to wakeup...
<Lunar_Raven> beryl is actually easy to install and work
<Lunar_Raven> surprising
<xsacha> NeonLightning: 500 500? huh?
<xsacha> rw,user
<josh__> !xgl
<NeonLightning> user 500 group 500
<josh__> lol just testing the bot
<NeonLightning> oh ok
<xsacha> is this fstab?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: it's a crappy SIS driver that makes my screen flicker
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rBlong2us> I've found on internet that I need to install xserver-xorg-driver-sis
<Lunar_Raven> I wish 256mb or ram was good enough for the desktop effects =(
<Lunar_Raven> too slow
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  Ugh.. no idea there...
<xsacha> NeonLightning: the numbers after options refer to whether you will fsck and whether it will dump... nothing to do with user
<Dr_willis> !info xserver-xorg-driver-sis
<ubotu> Package xserver-xorg-driver-sis does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !find sis
<rBlong2us> okis
<ubotu> Found: wlassistant, xserver-xorg-video-sis, xserver-xorg-video-sisusb, aqsis, aqsis-libs-dev (and 28 others)
<Dr_willis> that could be some old info on the web.
<NeonLightning> ok so now its got rw,user 0 0
<Dr_willis> aha!
<NeonLightning> still not allowed
<rBlong2us> :-)
<Dr_willis>  xserver-xorg-video-sis    - looks good..
<rBlong2us> yeah
<Dr_willis> It pays to 'play' with the bot. heh
<xsacha> NeonLightning: can mount with user now?
<Dr_willis> !info xserver-xorg-video-sis
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-sis: X.Org X server -- SiS display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 267 kB, installed size 640 kB
<rBlong2us> it tells me that it's already the newest version
<Dr_willis> !info xserver-xorg-video-sisusb
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-sisusb: X.Org X server -- SiS USB display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 39 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  reconfigure the x display to use the driver yet?
<Dr_willis> Wtf is a USB display driver?
<rBlong2us> this isn't UB
<rBlong2us> USB
<NeonLightning> worked great thanks xsacha now to see if k3b will work
<Dr_willis> I know..i jus saw that USB in the bot search. :P
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: yeah I've check xorg.config and IT IS using the sis driver
<rBlong2us> with other distro this shit doesn't occur, I want this distro
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  id have to go do some reading on the ubuntu/edgy wiki.. to learn any more.. or that driver may have a readme file..
<Vipercat> im trying to upgrade to edgy from dapper using the command line gksu "upgrade-manager -c" but all i get is a message saying "could not run specified command"
<Steven_M2> for those of you running Dapper, I've found a modified version of kopete that fixes the icq connect problem. Download it here. http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-dapper/kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2~dapper3_i386.deb
<Vipercat> what am i doing wrong ?
<NeonLightning> cpk1: thanks for your help aswell and smaggard
<dennister> hello again
<NeonLightning> definately learned some stuff lets hope i remember it a day from now
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: thanks, I have another question, how do I change the framebuffer?
<rBlong2us> I need sisfb
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  i normally DISABLE all the framebuffer stuff. :P
<dennister> i'm having trouble setting up a password for a newly installed phpmyadmin
<Dr_willis> heh . thers proberly some sisfb module that needs loaded.
<smaggard> ok im back :D
<NeonLightning> GHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA now its writing the temp image fine but its having trouble fixating the disk
<dennister> i looked in the brand-new htaccess.setup file in this new directory, but nothing seems to work
<dennister> sorry, htpasswd.setup file
<Rajah3000> I would like to install Flash Player for browsers on Kubuntu, and i have downloaded it, and placed the directory on the desktop, and followed both directions, to install it and can't get it to install!..is there a script command I can use in console to install it, instead of running a command from the x-window browse command enter thing?
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: how did you disabled it? Where is it?
<hollywoodb> !flash | Rajah3000
<ubotu> Rajah3000: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dennister> hey, hollywoodb! i have a new question :)
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  i used the 'nofb' kernel option, i also use 'nosplash' :)
<Dr_willis> I like console messages
<dennister> i believe u recommended phpmyadmin?
<NeonLightning> welp i think i'll have to try this again another time
<hollywoodb> dennister: never used it
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: but where do I put that
<NeonLightning> thanks for the help later people
<fildo> can anyone help us out with a raid / scsi array setup with kubuntu
<dennister> k, sorry, guess i mixed u up with someone else
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  the grub menu config has a default options you can set, then rerun update-grub
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: thanks
<mia> im using kubuntu edgy amd64
<mia> i need 32bit compatibility libraries
<Dr_willis>  /boot/grub/menu.lst       # defoptions=nosplash nofb pci=routeirq  (is what i am using at the moment)
<dennister> Dr_willis: could u help me setup a password for phpmyadmin?
<xsacha> what do you need mia (as 32-bit) ?
<mia> are those available in the repo?  im looking at adept now.  anyone know what the packate is
<mia> xsacha: vmware
<dennister> or perhaps someone else who isn't too busy?
<Dr_willis> dennister,  i know nothing about php,  or phpmyadmin
<xsacha> ah, the 32-bit libraries should be in adept as ia32-libs
<dennister> k..ty anyway
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: what does pci=routirq?
<xsacha> !ia32-libs | mia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32-libs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> lol
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  thats for my extra ide controller card. :)
<Dr_willis> I got all my pci slots full.. so i got a bit of a conflict according to the kernel boot messages.
<campbch> how do i install a .deb file? im using sudo apt-get install wine*.deb and it gives the full name, but says it can't find the file?
<Dr_willis> campbch,  use dpkg
<hussein_> hi all
<campbch> that just gives me a thing telling me to use aptitude
<Dr_willis> campbch,  dont want to just use ' apt-get install wine '  ?
<campbch> i need an older version
<Dr_willis> dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Dr_willis> campbch,  ICK.
<eaglehawk> hello
<campbch> ick?
<Dr_willis> why would you NEED an older one?
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with knetworkmanager
<campbch> because wine has regression problems since they redid directx
<Dr_willis> that sounds like a bit of a gamble.  heh.
<Dr_willis> campbch,  ok. :P never noticed.
<campbch> alright, got it :D thanks
<Silver_Adept> Asking what is probably a pretty common question - I'm getting a "audio capture settings are invalid" error, and it's making programs like TeamSpeak and Skype thumb their nose at me. Any suggestions on how this gets fixed?
<hussein_> guys any one know about irc that i can write my alias and script ?
<Dr_willis> hussein_,  thats sort of vague.. :P
<hussein_> hehehe
<Dr_willis> hussein_,  many irc clients have a wide varity of scripting features.
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with knetworkmanager
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: I get access Permission Denied when doing update-grub
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  logic  101.. did you run it as root? should it be ran as root? is it doing system-wide things?
<Dr_willis> :P
<Silver_Adept> Did you sudo that command, rBlong2us?
<Dr_willis> if so.. it needs a sudo.
<hussein_> Dr_willis u know i need to add some commands and with this version of irc i can't get to the alias or to the script editor as MIRC you got it ?
<rBlong2us> ahaa
<Dr_willis> 'why are we here, where are we going.. where are my pants?'
<fildo> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hussein_> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with knetworkmanager
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: and a editor right?
<hussein_> yes Dr
<Dr_willis> hussein_,  'this version of irc'  - You use specific irc clients to connect to irc servers.. :) you are using  the phrase 'this version of irc' in a vague way.. WHAT irc client are you using.
<rBlong2us> Dr_willis: doesn't give me an option to edit grub
<campbch> has irc as a protocol had versions?
<hussein_> I'm here through terminal
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  the grub settings are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AtticStorm> Has anyone done work with LyX and gotten the spellchecker to work?
<hussein_> :*
<Dr_willis> rBlong2us,  and  BACKUP that file befor messing with it.
<Dr_willis> hussein_,  you mean to say you are using 'irssi' ?
<Z330> hey guys
<ubuntu> anyone here think amarok is badass?
<Z330> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Z330>   python2.4-mmpython: Depends: lsdvd but it is not installable
<Z330> E: Broken packages
<hussein_> irc konversation Sir
<Z330> i can't install
<Z330> python2.4-mmpython
<Z330> trying to install freevo
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with knetworkmanager
<campbch> what do you need help in doing?
<Silver_Adept> Has anyone had difficulty in getting their microphone to record in Edgy?
<xsacha> Silver_Adept: my microphone for some reason has volume really low (i've set it at 100 everywhere)
<Silver_Adept> Not low volume. I'm getting a "your audio capture settings are invalid" error, xsacha.
<xsacha> oh, nup havent had that
<Silver_Adept> Well, I had it in Dapper, and then I managed to fix it. But I've forgotten how I fixed it.
<xsacha> try messign around with setting in kmix
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with knetworkmanager
<Silver_Adept> Volume's all the way up.
<xsacha> is the red light below it on?
<Silver_Adept> Aye.
<xsacha> try messing around in Switches :P
<eaglehawk> anyone who can help me with knetworkmanager
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. firefox has hung on me twice now.. in 10 min.. odd
<Dr_willis> eaglehawk,  try being a LITTLE more detailed...
<Arafangion> Dr_willis: Consider Opera9
<Silver_Adept> I was looking at the switches. I'm not sure any of them apply. None of them are on.
<Arafangion> Dr_willis: That or Konqueror :)
<Silver_Adept> Error is: "Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings."
<Silver_Adept> (Firefox 2 is better about memory management.)
<Dr_willis> Arafangion,  this is the first time ive had issues with it. :) wonder whats going on.
<Z330> root@tv-desktop:~# apt-get install lsdvd
<josh__> my sound is really dim
<smaggard> i would suggest correcting the the issue
<Dr_willis> time to remove the extension i isntalled a while ago.
<Z330> Reading package lists... Done
<Z330> Building dependency tree... Done
<Z330> Package lsdvd is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Z330> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Z330> is only available from another source
<Z330> E: Package lsdvd has no installation candidate
<josh__> its usually alot louder
<josh__> at the current setting
<Z330> this be the mirror i'm using mayb?
<campbch> ok. is anyone here familiar with wine at all? and getting games to work?
<josh__> yeah
<josh__> prey and guild wars are the only ones that worked
<josh__> for me
<xsacha> got all my games working on wine
<campbch> i am getting an error --- Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0xe19e4981 in 32-bit code (0x10009a94)
<josh__> i think f.e.a.r. would
<josh__> but my cd key had a section of it that was too wide to fit in the box
<campbch> on cod, which is supposed to be a platinum game
<campbch> and it absolutely will not install. everything else up to that point is fine, but the installer itself says that there was an IO error
<eaglehawk> can somebody help me with knetworkmanager...I have installed it but it does not give me options to adjust wireless settings
<campbch> the game works perfectly on a windoze box
<xsacha> campbch: what version of wine?
<campbch> 9.16
<xsacha> there are a lot of bug reports on that and it was apparently fixed.. try the latest
<campbch> i downgraded, because someone said in winehq that it might have been broken
<campbch> i initially tried on version 9.24
<xsacha> oh, i dunno, im using 0.9.24
<campbch> :o
<campbch> .... why meeee?
<campbch> bad luck
<xsacha> you could manually install that game :P
<campbch> how so?
<xsacha> extract the files into right spot, put in correct registry entries
<campbch> how?
<campbch> how do i know?
<xsacha> ... that's hard?
<campbch> yes
<xsacha> they come in the installer
<campbch> :p
<campbch> the game is installed
<campbch> i dont know what its missing
<campbch> i can launch the launcher
<campbch> but i dont know where everything goes
<xsacha> launching it from.. ?
<Arafangion> campbch: If you have a win98 disc or newer, you could install it within an emulator, then copy the files over? (Ask #winehq to see if that technique still works)
<Arafangion> campbch: However, in general, nearly everything installs just fine in wine.
<campbch> no, thats too much
<xsacha> or you could install it on windows box and copy it over
<ricky> could anyone here provide a little help with AIGLX and beryl? (the ubuntu-xgl area is kinda dead at the moment)
<campbch> it should work in wine, why isnt it?
<campbch> on ANY version?
<xsacha> or you could just look where the temporary files extracted to
<campbch> :O
<campbch> ok
<xsacha> and then put them in program files/gamename
<Arafangion> campbch: The installer is generally just expected to work today.
<Arafangion> campbch: What's the app?
<campbch> assume for a moment that i dont know exactly where all of the temp files, all of everything is located, which i dont
<campbch> how do i fix this?
<campbch> the app is installed into ./wine/c etc program files/CODsomething/wherever
<sledge> Can someone recommend a filesystem with version control support? (I.e. like VMS back in the day...)
<Arafangion> sledge: Simple backups aren't sufficient for you?
<eaglehawk> somebody help me with knetworkmanager...I have installed it but it does not give me options to adjust wireless settings
<campbch> its call of duty
<xsacha> version 1.5?
<sledge> Arafangion: No.
<Silver_Adept> eaglehawk: I believe that's a separate application.
<xsacha> campbch: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3603
<xsacha> they recommend using "Loki installer"
<Arafangion> sledge: You're after something more akin to Plan9, I see?
<sledge> Arafangion: Yeah, I've taken a look at plan9 before.
<Lunar_Raven> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<campbch> it doesnt say how to use the loki installer?
<campbch> i know what it is, but wasnt loki a company that went out of business?
<campbch> now im confused?
<Arafangion> How do I "unfreeze" my console?
<Arafangion> Some typo has rendered it frozen.  Probably ^s, but ^q doesn't unfreeze it.
<Arafangion> Ahh, finally got it back.
<Silver_Adept> ^c
<Silver_Adept> Or something like that?
<corey> has anyone here used ready to program with java on windows and know if there is a compiler for linux that does hsa boilerplates
<Arafangion> Silver_Adept: No :)
<Arafangion> corey: hsa?
<Silver_Adept> Ye old break command, Arafangion. It was worth a shot.
<Arafangion> Silver_Adept: Didn't want to damage the nethack game ;)
<corey> yeah it's what we use in our programming class and i'd like to not have to go into windows to compile the programs
<Arafangion> corey: Well, I'm sure if you call it "gtf" instead, it'll work.
<Silver_Adept> Ah, got it Arafangion. Participating in the Ascension tournament?
<Arafangion> Silver_Adept: Not that good :(
* Silver_Adept has never played a roguelike in his life.
<Arafangion> As it is, the finger acrobatics performed in trying to unfreeze the console killed me :(
<Arafangion> Silver_Adept: It's very addictive, though you tend to only use the one roguelike, because of hte high initiazation costs (complex keybindings)
<Silver_Adept> Makes sense.
<Silver_Adept> Still having that wonderful "media settings are invalid" error. Any ideas on how to fix it?
<Silver_Adept> Rather, "audio capture settings are invalid"
<Rajah3000> Can someone please tell me how I can get permisson to copy the flash player componants in the browser plug-in folders?
<xsacha>  is there a graphical roguelike?
<Silver_Adept> sudo it, Rajah3000.
<Rajah3000> how so?
<Arafangion> xsacha: falcon's eye, and there's always the x11 frontend to rouge.
<Arafangion> xsacha: But they're problematic, doing graphics for the hundreds of different unique monsters alone is a discouraging prospect.
<Silver_Adept> Sudo cp (source file) (destination)
<eaglehawk> is there somebody to help me with knetworkmanager...I have installed it but it does not give me options to adjust wireless settings
<Rajah3000> i just want to drag and drop them in the directory like the manual install tells you, but it doesn't have permissons
<Silver_Adept> Drag and drop doesn't sudo by default, Rajah3000.
<xsacha> http://users.tkk.fi/~jtpelto2/nhscreen_big05.jpg heh perfect :)
<Rajah3000> Ok, can I change that to do it by default
<Silver_Adept> ...I'm not sure, honestly.
<josh__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<josh__> damn bot
<josh__> yuss
<josh__> i'll do it tomorrow
<corey> why does everyone go with xgl when aiglx is better
<Rajah3000> So can I do a command in terminal to go into sudo mode to copy these flash files for my browser plugins?
<Arafangion> corey: Because xgl has more articles and media hype.
<corey> damn media
<corey> with their black eyed peas winning best album awards
<Arafangion> corey: Same reason why everybody uses Java :)
<Silver_Adept> Yep, Rajah3000. - the command structure is sudo cp (source file location) (destination location)
<Rajah3000> ok, I get the gest anyway
<dhuv> I am having issues with booting while the miniPCI wireless card is installed, I keep getting "failed to start the card", I have seen references to this bug and suggestions to add irqpoll to the grub boot options but this has not helped me
<dhuv> I think the problem might be that the ipw2100 firmware is not on the system
<dhuv> I tried to put the files in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/ but this obviously is not working
<dhuv> does anybody know where these files exactly go
<Arafangion> dhuv: What did the documentation say?
<dhuv> Arafangion: which documentation?
<Arafangion> dhuv: You loose.
<Silver_Adept> Ah, well. G'night. Hopefully someone can tell me how to fix the microphone problems soon.
<DivineB> I been reading over the remaster doc, but how would I adjust the default profile to auto launch firefox or opera.. thanks for any help given
<seishinbyou> Question about tunafish...er, tune2fs
<dennister> hmmmmm
<seishinbyou> What is the command to completely shut off the periodic "checks" at bootup?  tune2fs -c 0 /dev/hd?
<Healot> seishinbyou: yes
<DivineB> I been reading over the remaster doc, but how would I adjust the default profile to auto launch firefox or opera.. thanks for any help given
<seishinbyou> Hmm, I'll try again, then.  It did it's *thing* when one of the managers fired up a box this morning for a presentation.  The "check" pissed off the clients (typical J.Businessman attitude, but still).  I was asked to "fix the problem"
<Healot> you work with ucom?
<seishinbyou> No, KDDI
<nikon> hello all
<Healot> at client site huh?
<seishinbyou> Yep.  The joy of the Shinjuku monstrousity
<phil_> mounted floppy using pmount,how do I unmount it?...tried upmount.
<Healot> seishinbyou: -c 0 should make fsck ignore the max number of mounts
<sledge> seishinbyou: tune2fs -c0 /dev/<device>      (only recommended for ext3, though)
<Healot> phil_: eject
<phil_> thankx will give it a try...
<seishinbyou> Okay, that is what I tried originally, but maybe not on my boss' box.  I ran the command and it seemed fine
<seishinbyou> I swear, these people have no patience
<phil_> that worked good call
<Healot> seishinbyou: nanja kora, hayaku shiagare :)
<seishinbyou> Healot: In not so many words :)  More like loud sighs, constant checking of watches and schedule...
<seishinbyou> 
<sledge> seishinbyou: so why didn't he power up his box before the presentation?
<seishinbyou> His laptop behaves really freaky if you want to hook it up to a projector
<Healot> hehe, that stare, that eye, that look
<seishinbyou> If it isn't connected at powerup, strange things happen; he will lose his display
<Healot> clearly the internal, needs repair
<seishinbyou> My laptop has a similar problem, but we are the same brand, so go figure
<Healot> the S brand?
<seishinbyou> LaVia (NEC), the "LN" series
<seishinbyou> With a really, really freaky widescreen res
<Healot> what the res now, seishinbyou?
<seishinbyou> 1280x600
<seishinbyou> Same as the Libretto L1
<Healot> that's odd
<seishinbyou> Everyone tries to correct me "1280x800, you mean?" No, 1280x600
<Healot> yup odd NEC screen res
<Healot> can you do 1360x800?
<seishinbyou> No, unfortunately
<Healot> I saw this one bfore
<seishinbyou> I can display 640x480 (streched), 800x600 (stretched), 1024x600 (stretched), and 1280x600
<Healot> japanese notebooks are crazy
<seishinbyou> Also, many of the "media" keys aren't even picked up by xev
<seishinbyou> Which especially sucks on this laptop, because CD eject is one of them
<seishinbyou> I can eject CDs with the "Eject" command from a right-click
<Healot> how bad is the CD eject?
<seishinbyou> The drive doesn't have a button on it; you have to press the eject "button" on the keyboard
<Healot> oh
<BonBonTheJon> seishinbyou: you can run "eject" from the command line
<Healot> unlikely
<seishinbyou> Yes, I know, that is one other way I have been using CDs,
<Healot> eject key on the keyboard :-
<seishinbyou> The drive itself is flaky, though, so I don't worry about it too much; just use the external lying around the office
<seishinbyou> Brightness/Contrast/Volume would be nice to have, though
<Healot> that's rather a standard feature
<seishinbyou> You would think so
<seishinbyou> The keys exist, but I can only use them in Windows and in Grub for some reason
<Healot> while in Windows or GRub?
<seishinbyou> In Windows, I can use the media keys with no problem.  When I first turn on the system and am at the Brub boot loader menu, I can use them as well
<seishinbyou> Weird
<seishinbyou> Once I boot into Kubuntu, no go, the system forgets I even have the keys
<smaggard> hey everyone :D
* seishinbyou will probably go with a different model laptop next time around
<smaggard> anyone know why when i startup an xgl session from kdm it just hangs?
<troy> hey guys, don't know if anyone knows, but: does anyone know how to make a qmake powered compile distinguish between qt3 and qt4 easily?
<Tarterus> Hey. Can anyone help me? I'm brand new to Kubuntu. I want to reformat my hardrive.
<Zaire> anyone in here know of any good linux web design programs prefferably available to apt
<dennister> Tarterus: do you have a kubuntu installation yet?
<Zaire> it has to be one with syntax highlighting to
<Tarterus> Yes. It's installed. I had a problem with the system. I dropped it and the Windows XP stopped working. All I had was a Kubuntu disk.
<Zaire> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<jpedroza> hello. is anyone in here using kubuntu-ppc
<jpedroza> ?
<Tarterus> I loaded Kubuntu onto my system, but I seem to still have residual programs from Windows, and I want to delete them.
<smaggard> the dems are taking over :D
<jpedroza> Tarterus: Did you format the drive during the install?
<seishinbyou> bluefish?
<smaggard> rb
<smaggard> brb*
<seishinbyou> !bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<dennister> ah...ok..would you like to do a fresh install of kubuntu on a clean hard drive?
<Zaire> if you installed kubuntu to your hardrive then there couldn't be residual components they would all be destroyed upon install cause it would partition first
<Tarterus> I did not have the option of doing so.
<Zaire> its automatic
<jpedroza> seishinbyou: I prefer Quanta for web development.
<seishinbyou> jpedroza: Fair enough; I just use vim anyways
<Healot> eclipse :)
<dennister> Zaire is right...you can't install kubuntu or any os without deleting partitions and reformatting those drive(s) already
<jpedroza> seishinbyou: VIM is the best, bar none for development in anylanguage!
* seishinbyou raises glass of brandy "To VIM!"
<Zaire> if anything I know about partitioning and the installation of OS lol
<dennister> heheh...same here...i feel like i've been installing os's and reformating drives and partitioning for 8-9 months--almost solid
<Zaire> Im designing a business site from scratch so I need a good web designer lol
<jpedroza> What would be the best Radeon driver to use with a Radeon 9000 PRO?
<jpedroza> I have Kubuntu running on a Powermac G4 MDD and the screen looks really freaky
<Tarterus> I have an 80 GB drive, but it says I only have 66 GB left. I don't have anything loaded on the system except for Kubuntu. Does it take up that much space?
<jpedroza> Tarterus: Some is lost in the formatting of the drive. Most 80GB drives are really about 75 at best.
<Zaire> I used a template from dreamweaver to make my current business site and its a mess not to mention things broke left and right on it so Im redesigning it from scratch lol
<jpedroza> Crud-muffins, I just fried my X server!
<jpedroza> What is the key to switch to the command line again?
<Zaire> quanta it is lol bluefish doesn't have syntax highlighting lol
<Zaire> ctrl-alt F1
<jpedroza> Zaire: I really like Quanta
<Tarterus> Thanks.
<jpedroza> I have been using it for some time under Mandriva
<Zaire> looks decent ....biggest thing I like is the highlighting
<jpedroza> it works well with php as well as it has variablename auto-complete functionality
<Zaire> cool sound like dreamweaver
<Tarterus> Now I'm going to sound even more like a complete noob and ask if anyone can help me understand how to use this OS.
<Zaire> only thing I didn't like about dream weaver is its code was kinda crappy and impossible to find problems
<tanlaan> hello everyone :D
<Zaire> so how well does quanta handle css?
<Sheazsche> my speedstepping seems to go nuts occasionally. for no reason it will clock one of my procs all the way down and the other all the way up and alternate the two every other couple seconds. Even when im idling. Heats things up, i cannot dtermine what causes this
<Zaire> hmmm thats a new one to me lol
<tanlaan> anyone have a fix for random screen blips? like when in konqueror there are pictures off of the web that get random colors in them
<Sheazsche> it happened once when i was installing a package
<Sheazsche> and sometimes after gaming
<Zaire> so does quanta handle css?
<astronaute> why my mouse and keyboard stays on when I shut down computer in kubuntu, and they are turned off after shuting down computer from windows XP ????
<Zaire> lol mines the opposite
<dennister> ok...i've got a freenode foreign address connected to one of my ports, and as far as i know i'm not connected to freenode...or am I?
<Zaire> this irc net is freenode
<dennister> oh, ok...i was having some probs figuring that out...does anyone know the exact location so i can edit this konversation client?
<dennister> scratch that
<dennister> i must be tired, as i'm getting stupider by the hour
<dennister> lol
<tim> if I install windows on the partition that I left when I installed Kubuntu, is there something I have to edit in the boot selector config file
<tanlaan> anyone know anything about screen discoloration? randomly pictures/letters that are loaded will get random coloration or be missing parts *mostly text, such as 0*
<firebird619> I was just reading that in Edgy, AIGLX can be enabled without anything extra needing to be added. By doing so, does that enable desktop effects such as those Beryl provides, wobbling windows, the cube, etc.?
<tanlaan> btw i have edgy
<tanlaan> Is there any way to upgrade down to dapper drake from edgy?
<tanlaan> sudo apt-get upgrade dapper-drake or something like that?
<tim> quit
<dennister> tanlaan...u upgrade to edgy from dapper...kinda hard to go in reverse
<Zaire> yes beryl is relatively easy
<Zaire> looks like tinytim got annoyed from no answer lol
<dennister> that would be a downgrade
<tanlaan> dennister: well i was expecting someway to downgrade
<tanlaan> :P
<Zaire> to do the downgrade so as to use the beta driver add the sources to your list and use this command sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Zaire> thats what I did anyway
<tanlaan> well if there is a way, that would be cool *less bugs in dapper*
<tanlaan> hmm
<Zaire> Im running edgy and its alright but yea there are still bugs
<siliticx> hey guys
<siliticx> ive been on kubuntu for a whole 10 mins now ;P
<tanlaan> Zaire: well im just guessing that this random coloration is a bug
<tanlaan> maybe i should just install Ubuntu 6.06
<Zaire> dunno Ive never really had a problem like that before
<tanlaan> hmm :-\
<tanlaan> yea im gonna try it
<tanlaan> bye
<siliticx> well this is weird
<siliticx> i cant hear shit now :S
<siliticx> i first srted amarok
<siliticx> played the .ogg
<siliticx> tried to add the mp3 support
<siliticx> now no more sound..
<Zaire> try installing xmms
<Zaire> use konsole and type sudo apt-get install xmms
<siliticx> i thought xmms was dead? or changed name
<Zaire> nope
<Zaire> Im using it right now
<Zaire> nothing like a winamp equiv lol
<Zaire> not sure if that will fix the audio prob though
<siliticx> i want an itunes/wmp11 equiv ;P
<Zaire> vlc
<Zaire> VLC will play pretty much everything except for I believe .rm files
<purpleposeidon> Ah, how lovely! I plugged in the camera... and it just worked!
<siliticx> humm nope, still no sounds
<siliticx> its weird
<siliticx> its like trying to run through some odd video card
<siliticx> might be the on board one
<Zaire> hmmm might confuse it if your running a card and have onboard spose
<Zaire> Im using all onboard right now
<siliticx> i wannna use my audigy 2 zs
<Zaire> hmmm someone else might be able to help but I haven't used a soundcard since my pentium 2 350 lol its been all onboard since then
<siliticx> hahaha ok
<siliticx> no idea where to change it anyway right?
<Zaire> ummm k menu system settings would be the most likely place
<Zaire> wow I just had one of those flashback to the oldest computer you used moments lol
<Zaire> and I adore my 64 lol
<siliticx> hahahah
<Zaire> classic lol
<Zaire> apparently ebay has the commodore 64 frogger game for 99 cents and its mint in packaging still
<siliticx> do you know of some place to get drivers?
<Zaire> Im not sure on that one
<Zaire> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<siliticx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zaire> oh video driver
<Zaire> yea that one there should help
<siliticx> crap
<siliticx> my card is a 9600..needs 9700 and above
<adam_> how do i change the login greeter (where you type your username and password)?
<Z330> i need help installing mplayer
<Z330> on kubuntu can some one help me
<Z330> i'm trying to install freevo
<Zaire> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zaire> well i'll be back in a bit
<digivore_> whats the file called that i can add lines to so that they get run when i login..   aka... start up script??
<adam_> i found how to change the splash screen easy enough, but where do u change the login screen ?
<adam_> (where you type your username and password)
<seishinbyou> System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager
<Z330> Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Z330> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Z330> is only available from another source
<Z330> E: Package mplayer-386 has no installation candidate
<Z330> root@tv-desktop:~#
<adam_> oh thanks i should have looked harder
<Z330> what mirror has mplayer?
<digivore_> Where can i add a line to run on login?   to configure my NIC to work properly....
<dennister> g'nite all
<seishinbyou> add a symbolic link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<seishinbyou> mplayer?  you could download it and build from source
<Healot> the file interfaces /etc/network/interfaces; man interfaces
<Z330> its not working
<digivore_> seishinbyou,   so i can put the cammand i want to run in a file, and have that filename linked from that folder?
<siliticx> erm question, where is synaptic in kubuntu?
<digivore_> siliticx,   i think you have to install it..  i just did.
<seishinbyou> digivore_> Yes
<siliticx> ok so.. is there like an alternative?
<digivore_> siliticx,  type 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<Z330> can some one send me thare sources.list
<Z330> or link me
<Z330> to some good
<Z330> ones i acn add
<digivore_> seishinbyou,  will kubuntu go through all the files it sees in the ~/.kde/Autostart/   ?
<seishinbyou> Anything that is there
<seishinbyou> (Anything and everything), so don't overdo it.  I don't know if there is a limit
<digivore_> Z330:   check out http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/     BIG List.
<siliticx> when i run synaptic it said " Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" in the background
<siliticx> any way to see what that device is?
<seishinbyou> dmesg?
<fildo> sure u have enough repo's there"?
<siliticx> just added all repositories in adept manager
<Z330> how do i upgrade from 06
<momal> well this is just weird.. suddenly firefox wont play sound in flash clips (using flash9 beta) and it did before >_<
<siliticx> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<siliticx> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<siliticx> what gives?
<digivore_> seishinbyou, if i make a file and stick it in autostart, and the command in it starts with 'sudo'    will it give me and error, or prompt me for my root passwd?
<digivore_> siliticx, can't have synaptic and adept open at the same time
<siliticx> i closed synaptic a while ago
<siliticx> least.. i think
<siliticx> any way to flush apt-get's timestamp? my clock was fucked up and had to go back 5 hours in the past
<seishinbyou> digivore_ > I believe it will ask for a password
<seishinbyou> You might want to try it once yourself first to verify
<siliticx> all of this to be able to play some fricking mp3s
<cpk1> mp3 support in kubuntu is pretty easy: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<siliticx> wish it worked.
<siliticx> now not a single sound wants to come out
<siliticx> ogg or not
<cpk1> well good thing the xine backend does work
<siliticx> any easy way to restart fresh?
<cpk1> what player are you using?
<siliticx> amarok
<siliticx> but like im saying
<siliticx> ogg wont play, xmms isnt playing anyhthing either
<cpk1> did you tell amarok to use xine?
<siliticx> its like its trying to use my onboard sound which is disabled in bios
<siliticx> yeah its using xine
<cpk1> and did you tell it to use alsa?
<siliticx> now i installed synaptic pretty much for nothing
<siliticx> went back 5 hours in time on my clock to adjust it and now cant use sudo anymore
<cpk1> siliticx: does any sound work?
<siliticx> doesnt anymore
<siliticx> it worked for the first .ogg in amarok when i tried
<cpk1> well what did you break? =P
<siliticx> but added some files to the collection , tried to play the mp3s
<siliticx> told me it had to download a library, which it did
<siliticx> then it broke
<cpk1> mp3s wont play unless you get libxine-extracodecs
<cpk1> amarok using alsa?
<siliticx> i THINK thats the one it fetched
<siliticx> want me to put also instead of auto detect?
<cpk1> yes
<siliticx> done
<cpk1> but if no sound is working at all then that could be bad
<cpk1> does aplay --list-devices output your soundcard?
<Ayabara> I have a problem the someone told me is common. After I have been in xp, grub won't work. Anyone know if there is a fix for this?
<cpk1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<siliticx> card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235] , device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235] 
<siliticx> card 1: Audigy2 [Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350] ] , device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback] 
<siliticx> is there a way to remove that card 0
<Zaire> should be yes
<cpk1> i think modprobe with the right option
<siliticx> theres liek 4 devices in the card 1
<siliticx> but what i want is that via one to be gone.
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<siliticx> grrr i wanna be able to use sudo
<digivore_> are there any package managers that keep a log of the items installed, maybe time-stamped?
<Ayabara> cpk1, I haven't lost it because I installed windows, but it reboots after I visit windows.
<Zaire> usually an install of linux just frags my windows OS which is why right now Im purely on kubuntu rather then dual booting
<cpk1> digivore_: I believe aptitude "Remembers" what you install
<Jucato> digivore_: Synaptic and aptitude. actually, anything you install/remove gets logged in /var/logs/dpkg.log
<Jucato> er.. /var/log/
<cpk1> siliticx: err are you at least able to start a konsole root session?
<Zaire> yep theres a log for apititude in /var/log
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone know the command to start KLpaptop, the old power manager?
<Jucato> aptitude has a separate log. but all apt/dpkg stuff also gets logged in dpkg.log
<MilhousePunkRock> KLaptop*
<siliticx> im in konsole
<digivore_> Thanks Jucato
<siliticx> but for some reason i cant even su myself
<siliticx> it wont accept the password.
<digivore_> I use synaptic more.
<Zaire> did you setup a root account
<Zaire> or rather give it a password
<MilhousePunkRock> siliticx: AFAIK "su" needs the root pw
<siliticx> i did
<Jucato> !sudo | siliticx
<ubotu> siliticx: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MilhousePunkRock> And sudo uses your pw when you are part of the sudoers group...
<siliticx> i installed synaptic earlier
<siliticx> while using sudo
<siliticx> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov  8 06:00:54 2006
<cpk1> siliticx: anyways I *think* modprobe -r snd-via82xx-modem will remove the card0 that you have but that might cause other problems, there should be a way to tell alsa to use card1 instead of card0
<siliticx> modem?
<Zaire> yea there should be a way to change card 1 to the default card
<siliticx> jesus
<Healot> moses
<siliticx> i cant even go change the date/time to go forward to be after the timestamp, then to do sudo -K..because of the timestamp
<MilhousePunkRock> Noah
<siliticx> dunno who thought of that thing
<siliticx> but its a giant circle.
<cpk1> i do know that amixer -c card0 will let you change the volumes for card0 and you can do amixer -c card1 to set the sound for card1
<Admiral_Chicago> siliticx: did you try looking at cron
<Admiral_Chicago> do a man cron in the terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know how to use it but that might help
<MilhousePunkRock> siliticx: You could go into the bios and change your system clock though, in case you have the clock set up to be synched with the bios clock
<siliticx> actually you know what
<siliticx> ill just flush this and re-install 2morrow.
<cpk1> err why?
<MilhousePunkRock> Is it possible to have the main menu of programs being displayed in one line only, rather than putting it in two lines in small program windows?
<MilhousePunkRock> siliticx: Your mind is still set to Windows...
<cpk1> better to learn how to fix the mistake so it doesnt happen again
<siliticx> seems to be so fucked up just cause of a damn.mp3 library
<MilhousePunkRock> !language | siliticx
<ubotu> siliticx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cpk1> first of all libxine-extracodecs does nothing to sudo and does nothing to alsa
<smaggard> hiyas
<siliticx> dude i cant even do shit because of this stupid sudo bs
<siliticx> bleh.
<MilhousePunkRock> Mornin' smaggard
<smaggard> goodbye siliticx :D *waves*
<Zaire> the sudo pass is your normal login pass
<smaggard> mornin;
<smaggard> ack mornin'
<siliticx> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Nov  8 06:00:54 2006
<cpk1> so try explaining what the problem is and maybe you can get help
<siliticx> im stuck like this for the next 5 hours.
<smaggard> my problem is with beryl...
<nrdb> I would like to program the Atmell 89c2051 is this possible with Linux?
<MilhousePunkRock> siliticx: Just go to bed, when you get up again, everything is fine... How many problems in life get resolved like this?
<siliticx> and i cant go change the date/time since it wont accept the connection with su
<cpk1> did you ever set up your su account?
<Zaire> so right click the time area and select adjust date and time
<smaggard> when i add the xgl session to kdm and try logging in, it just hangs and dumps me back to kdm.
<siliticx> zaire i cant
<siliticx> "Conversation with su failed"
<smaggard> siliticx> restart your computer
<smaggard> usually fixes that
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: Unless you change the kernel, you never need to restart a linux box
<smaggard> well thats the easiest way
<Jucato> (except to conserve electricity)
<smaggard> restart x then
<siliticx> milhouse, try to answer my problem then
<Jucato> sometimes the sudo timestamp problem disappears after a reboot. at least mine did
<MilhousePunkRock> siliticx: I did, just wait until the timestamp is in the past again...
<siliticx> ...
<smaggard> sometimes i get unable to communicate with su server and i just restart and all is well again.. usually happens after coming out of suspend.
<cpk1> so is he really mad or actually rebooting?
<smaggard> lol iunno
<Jucato> I hope he's just rebooting
<Jucato> :P
<MilhousePunkRock> cpk1: Either way, or both... ;-)
<smaggard> ./startxgl.sh: line 3:  8250 Segmentation fault      Xgl -fullscreen :1 -ac -br -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer
<cpk1> he didnt really seem to want to listen to our advice
<smaggard> ive been working on beryl/xgl for about 5 hours
<smaggard> cpk1> no he did not...
<Zaire> deff mad
<smaggard> lol
<Jucato> maybe taking a long time to reboot :P
<smaggard> haha
<Zaire> ummm if there was a way to do it from cli he could just reboot into recovery lol
<cpk1> i'm sure there is
<smaggard> or hit ctrl alt f1
<Zaire> nope
<cpk1> he can tell linux to sync to bios
<cpk1> and then change the bios
<Zaire> recovery has root the other doesn't
<smaggard> login as root
<smaggard> o u mean "real" root
<siliticx> good news : rebooting made my mp3s/sound work
<smaggard> nice
<Jucato> see, told you he just restarted :P
<Zaire> if you reboot using the recovery mode your automatically in as root however its all in cli
<siliticx> there goes sudo too.
<Jucato> siliticx: and sudo works again?
<siliticx> yeah it does ;)
<smaggard> happens to me all the time..
<Jucato> hehe we're one  of the lucky ones
<smaggard> rebot fixes
<smaggard> reboot*
<Jucato> sometimes, reboot doesn't fix it for others
<siliticx> yeah people on the forum were like..
<siliticx> change the date/time
<siliticx> how if you cant use sudo, heh
<nino> hi all
<seishinbyou> 
<nino> anybody that knows how to manually enable a network device??
<abattoir> seishinbyou: hi, konnichiwa :)
<abattoir> *hai
<Jucato> sudo ifup <network device> ?
<siliticx> wow, irc with hiragana
<abattoir> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> kombanwa
<nino> lemme try thnx
<seishinbyou> 
<abattoir> hey Jucato
<Jucato> abattoir: seishinbyou is our resident Japanese Kubuntu user. he might start a #kubuntu-jp lol
<seishinbyou> I'm also insane
<Jucato> er... that, too :)
<Zaire> linux does that to you lol
* Jucato redirects all CJK queries to seishinbyou whenever he's around
* abattoir would welcome that :)
<abattoir> so that i can send !jp seishinbyou ;)
<Jucato> seishinbyou: btw, I don't see boxes anymore :P
<abattoir> * i can !jp seishinbyou
<seishinbyou> What, so people type "!jp" and the bot says "I don't know, ask seishinbyou"?
<Jucato> hehe
<nino> it says ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2
<siliticx> ok now..the hard thing
<seishinbyou> nino, wired or wireless?
<siliticx> trying to put ati drivers
<nino> wired
<Jucato> !ati | siliticx
<ubotu> siliticx: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<seishinbyou> sudo ifconfig eth2 up fails you say
<nino> ifup
<Jucato> er.. seishinbyou, I think I gave him the wrong command...
<Jucato> sorry nino :(
<nino> ill try ifconfig hold on,...
<seishinbyou> If there is a DHCP server involved, sudo dhclient eth2 after that
* Jucato just discovered getche() doesn't work on Linux... but still doesn't know how to use KDevelop for simple C/C++ programs...
<nino> no its manualy assigned ip
<seishinbyou> sudo ifconfig eth2 (ip address)
<nino> ok
<Jucato> um... where could I get man pages for different C/C++ functions/libraries?
<nino> nope still disabled!!
<seishinbyou> what do you see when you type ifconfig by itself?
<nino> the system already has eth0 , i want to ad eth2 to the system aswell
<seishinbyou> (recommends pastebin)
<seishinbyou> Wait, what is eth1?
<nino> eth0 eth2 lo, and all seems fine
<nino> no eth1
<seishinbyou> Jucato: Do you need to specify the ip address before bringing the interface up?
<nino> hold up sorry its up
<nino> came up just now, cool thnx
<seishinbyou> w00t, seishinbyou help ++
<Jucato> seishinbyou: hehe don't know :)
<siliticx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> hehe
<seishinbyou> seishinbyou level up.  seishinbyou gains the ability to case fire magic
<Jucato> --Jucato
<nino> cool man!!
<nino> lol
<Jucato> to case fire magic?
<seishinbyou> *cast
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> too much php these days
* Jucato wonders how one "cases" fire magic :P
<seishinbyou> like this "FIRE MAGIC"
<Jucato> then? where's the case? :P
<seishinbyou> switch (magic) { case "fire":
<Jucato> hahaha
<siliticx> guys
<siliticx> is there any text editor with a gui
<Jucato> Kate
<MilhousePunkRock> KEdit
<Jucato> kedit isn't installed by default though...
<MilhousePunkRock> Maybe... I just wanted to say something useful too...
<Jucato> hahah
<siliticx> erm, is there any way to make sudo to prompt me visually for the password?
<MilhousePunkRock> siliticx: kdesu
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<siliticx> kawaii desu!
<MilhousePunkRock> for example: hit Alt-F2 and type kdesu kate
<Jucato> lol
<siliticx> already added thge run command applet to the task bar
* abattoir wonders about the sudden influx of japanese culture into #kubuntu
<Jucato> I'm guessing Japanese people might be having a hard time pronouncing kdesu :P
* abattoir wonders if seishinbyou is the one to blame :P
<Jucato> abattoir: you've been gone for quite some time :)
* MilhousePunkRock wonders why abattoir is still there...
<abattoir> or even Jucato :P
<siliticx> less than pronouncing Wii
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe
<MilhousePunkRock> Watashi-wa MilhousePunkRock desu
<abattoir> Jucato: umm, i'm doing the night shift these days ;)
<Jucato> abattoir: hahaha
<MilhousePunkRock> These days? ;-)
<Vipercat> i am trying to update dapper to edgy using the ALT+F2 then typing in gksu "update-manager -c" as described on the update wiki but all i get is a message saying "Could not run the specified command"
<Healot> MilfHouse :)
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: unless you're a girl, I think you're better off with using "boku wa"?
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: ok, 'only the night shift these days' ;)
<Vipercat> can someone offer any help please?
<Jucato> Vipercat: use kdesu instead of gksu
<abattoir> Vipercat: thoser are for ubuntu w/ gnome
<abattoir> Vipercat: we have no update manager here, yet
<abattoir> !upgrade | Vipercat
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Really? Than I introduced myseld wrong all the time in Japan...
<ubotu> Vipercat: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<siliticx> humm is there any video driver tester?
<abattoir> Vipercat: follow those instructions
<MilhousePunkRock> siliticx: KGears or something
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: well, that's what someone who worked in Japan told me. not sure if it was 100% accurate though
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: it's technically right, boku is used colloquially
<smaggard> what do i need to restart to have xorg.conf reread?
<MilhousePunkRock> smaggard: X
<Jucato> smaggard: restart X
* MilhousePunkRock was faster this time
<MilhousePunkRock> :-D
<abattoir> smaggard: save all unsaved stuff and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Jucato> siliticx: glxgears ?
<Vipercat> abattoir what instructions ?
<abattoir> smaggard: or 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato, siliticx: That's what I meant...
<abattoir> Vipercat: the ones ubotu gave/will give you
<seishinbyou> whoa, what was this about kdesu?  "It's K!"
<Jucato> abattoir: does that restart X, or only kdm?
<abattoir> !upgrade | Vipercat
<ubotu> Vipercat: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<smaggard> ah thats what i have been doing, just  making sure it was really redoing xorg.conf
<abattoir> Jucato: X as well
<Jucato> abattoir: ah I see. :)
<abattoir> there he goes ;)
<siliticx> humm i guess it works
<flaccid> fdoving still hasn't fixed up the step 6. command on that wiki upgrade
<Vipercat> those are the exact instructions that i am using and they tell me to use gksu
<siliticx> now..should i even dare trying to get beryl?
<abattoir> Vipercat: they do?
* abattoir checks
<Vipercat> i tried it using kdesu but now i get Command 'update-manager not found
<cpk1> Vipercat: you are not reading the link we are telling you to use
<Jucato> Vipercat: because update-manager isn't installed on Kubuntu
<abattoir> Vipercat: please click that link
<Jucato> I think you read a different guide
<cpk1> Vipercat: click this ---> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade <----
<flaccid> i wish fdoving would fix up http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade. its also funny how her refers to the ubuntu upgrade wiki which is for gnome and is called the official instructions. i thought that wiki.kubuntu.org was official...
<Vipercat> whoa the first link sent me to a different one ... thanks ill try this one instead :)\
<nino> Has Kubuntu have support for powerdown on hardrives after a given time??
<flaccid> time to get drunk
<Jucato> flaccid: wiki.kubuntu.org is wiki.ubuntu.com using a different style sheet
<xsacha> what package do i need to stop this: warning: Charset "CHARSET" is not a portable encoding name
<flaccid> Jucato: that justifies my comment even further
<flaccid> but yeah i wish he would fix up the step 6 in the upgrade. because it doesnt run
<MilhousePunkRock> nino: Are you on a laptop?
<siliticx> my god this is easy
<seishinbyou> xsacha: export LANG=en_US ?
<xsacha> lang was en_AU.UTF-8
<xsacha> this is compiler warning and it leads to: zh_CN.po:1498: keyword "sgid" unknown
<sethfelder> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<flaccid> Jucato: /quit
<flaccid> oops
<Jucato> hehe
<seishinbyou> xsacha: is it en_AU.UTF8 , or does that matter at all?
<nino> MilhousePunkRock: No
<seishinbyou> I has ja_JP.UTF8 and didn't know if the hyphen caused a problem
<MilhousePunkRock> nino: Than it's not a good idea to power down the harddrive at all
<seishinbyou> *have
<xsacha> dont think my language matters, it's going to compile them all no matter what
<xsacha> i dont want chinese though, so maybe i could just disable part where it writes to that
<seishinbyou> For english, it doesn't.  For asian sets, it does, so if you don't mind the warning, that's fine, but I assume it is annoying?
<nino> MilhousePunkRock: See its at night iv'e got my 3 SCCI's (Backup drives) still running when i dont need them, Only my SATA's need to run at night
<xsacha> what should $CHARSET be?
<siliticx> E: Couldn't find package beryl .. i did what the tutorial said...wtf
<MilhousePunkRock> nino: Maybe laptop-mode-tools can help you
<nino> MilhousePunkRock: K ill try them!
<MilhousePunkRock> nino: But read carefully, we dont want you to break you hdds...
<nino> MilhousePunkRock: Me neather!!
<seishinbyou> While googling, I see some people put a line charset = 'US-ASCII' in their makefile
<abattoir> siliticx: amd64 by any chance?
<seishinbyou> Just to stop the warning from appearing
<siliticx> Help requested
<siliticx> anyone here installed beryl recently
<siliticx> seems like the 3rd party repositories give an error
<Vipercat> ok next problem i dont have a "|" key on the keyboard i am using for the linux box
<seishinbyou> I have beryl installed and working... don't know how much I can help, though
<siliticx> Reading package lists... Done
<siliticx> W: GPG error: http://media.blutkind.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E
<abattoir> siliticx: please don't paste here
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<siliticx> 2 lines? errr...k
<abattoir> siliticx: ok, but in the future...
<seishinbyou> Did you follow this : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX#How-to_install_Beryl_with_AIGLX_on_Edgy_Eft
<abattoir> siliticx: amd64?
<siliticx> x86
<abattoir> siliticx: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/
<abattoir> hmm, they've changed that page since yesterday
<Healot> beryl
<seishinbyou> Beryl and Scalc don't like each other
<abattoir> oh, wrong link
<abattoir> siliticx: http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/
<siliticx> got it, thx
<siliticx> "Go to System->Preferences->Sessions" i assume thats in ubuntu right? where is it in K?
<draik> How do I creat an autostart app?
<siliticx> beryl is awfully
<siliticx> laggy
<siliticx> on an 9600xt..normal?
<draik> *create
<Jucato> draik: ~/.kde/Autostart
<Healot> siliticx: configured the 3D driver yet?
<draik> Jucato: what do I send to that location?
<siliticx> technically yet
<siliticx> yes
<Jucato> draik: um... you either create a Link to Application or a Link to URL (location) in that folder
<Healot> tried the sample glx program yet?
<draik> Jucato: Thanks, I will try that
<siliticx> yeah..but even that lagged
<siliticx> lemme try to reload x
<Vipercat> when i folloewd all those commands all i got was 0 updated etc but always 0
<Jucato> Vipercat: you already change your sources.list from "dapper" to "edgy"?
<Vipercat> i did this cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list is that the same thing
<Vipercat> sorry this is day 1 with linux for me
<Jucato> well, I'm not sure if that's the same thing.
<Jucato> hold on, what did you install in the first place? Dapper or Edgy?
<Vipercat> dapper
<Zaire> ouch that never worked for me...just destroyed my X
<Jucato> ok, the only way to find out if that command worked is for you to check /etc/apt/sources.list
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: It works, I upgraded that way...
<MilhousePunkRock> Vipercat: run "sudo apt-get update" on a command line
<Vipercat> it said permission denied
<Jucato> Vipercat: did you do "sudo -i" before you started?
<Vipercat> yeo
<Vipercat> im using the shell konsole
<MilhousePunkRock> Vipercat: Is the user you are trying to upgrade with in the sudoers group?
<Vipercat> currrently root@kuby;#
<unix_infidel> hmm, for some reason k3b is unable to support mp3 burn to audio CD?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: install libk3b2-mp3 I think
<Vipercat> whats a sudoers group
<Jucato> Vipercat: just to double check, what's the output of this command "lsb_release -a"? (specifically the Description line)
<tachyon> Vipercat: the sudoers group is a group of users that is allowed to run the "sudo" command
<Vipercat> with or without the "
<unix_infidel> Jucato: gracias.
<nino> unix_infedel: k3b-mp2 package is the one
<Jucato> Vipercat: without the "
<nino> unix_infedel: k3b-mp3 sorry package is the one
<Jucato> !libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Jucato> nino: ^^^^^^^
<Siliticx> guys, bad news
<Vipercat> no lsb modules are available
<Siliticx> i did ctrl+alt+backspace
<Vipercat> distributor id ubuntu
<Siliticx> my screen is black in kubuntu
<Jucato> Vipercat: the Description line?
<Siliticx> cant do anything
<Siliticx> reset or not
<Vipercat> description ubuntu 6.06.1 lts
<Jucato> ah ok...
<draik> Siliticx: Have you tried     dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<Siliticx> how am i suposed to do that if i cant even get to a command line?
<draik> Siliticx: How are you in this chat?
<venkat> nick/ jobless
<Siliticx> windows
<draik> You do get a CLI
* Siliticx is a noob
<Zaire> recovery kernel
<Siliticx> ah ok, like the 2nd boot thing in grub?
<Zaire> yeps it give you a cli interface
<Siliticx> k ill check it out 2morrow morning
<Siliticx> lemme note that
<draik> Siliticx: You get a CLI, just press CTRL+ALT+F1
<jobless> hey can anyone help me on viewing shared folders on my computer usning kubuntu?
<Zaire> theres that to if it works if not the other will
<Jucato> Vipercat: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Siliticx> ok.. anyone else got an idea?
<Jucato> !pastebin | Vipercat
<ubotu> Vipercat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jobless> abattoir: are u there?
<Siliticx> or will dpkg-reconfigure do the job?
<Jucato> Siliticx: this happened after doing what?
<Vipercat> ok but i will have to change machines im on the windows one at the moment
<Vipercat> brb
<Siliticx> Jucato, the beryl setup
<jobless> hey can anyone help me on viewing shared folders on my computer usning kubuntu? sorry for repeating the question .. but i just installed kubuntu
* Zaire isn't a total n00b but has much yet to learn lol
* seishinbyou will be back later
<Siliticx> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Jucato> ouch... beryl...
<Siliticx> yeah, i started it, with emerald
<Siliticx> it was really really slow
<Siliticx> on a 9600xt
<Siliticx> either its an ati driver problem or its just beryl that's slow
<draik> Siliticx: 1) CTRL+ALT+F1 to manually modify your xorg.conf (if you know what you did wrong)... if that doesn't work... 2) CTRL+ALT+F1 and type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" (without the quotes)
<Jucato> Siliticx: might want to try going to that channel to ask for help
<Zaire> beryl was relatively easy on my nvidia
<vipercat> Jucato how do i find my sources list ?
<Zaire> lol if theres anyone on that can actually help
<Jucato> vipercat: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zaire> I found the help in ubuntu-xgl to be lacking
<Siliticx> Anyway, thx guys i guess
<Siliticx> ill try that out tomorrow morning
<Siliticx> gnight and thx for the help earlier
<Siliticx> i was really starting to freak out
<Siliticx> is there a command to remove a package?
<Zaire> sudo apt-get remove package --purge
<draik> Siliticx: sudo apt-get remove -purge [package] 
<Zaire> package goes before purge
<Zaire> I use it a fair amount
<Jucato> Zaire: not necessarily
<draik> Siliticx: Follow Zaire's command
<Jucato> draik: that's --purge
<draik> Jucato: I don't get paid enough for this...
<Zaire> trust me jucato Ive done my share of purging lol
<Jucato> draik: neither do I :P
<abattoir> d
<Jucato> Zaire: I do trust you. but I always purge too
<abattoir> draik: you are paid only for one - ?
<Zaire> especially after salsa lol
<Siliticx> hehe anyway
<Siliticx> nn
<abattoir> jobless: hi
<draik> JUCATO!!! I'm doing Tech Support now for the company... I should be officially on my own and out of the training/procedures class by friday
<vipercat> Jucato i havepasted as requested
<Jucato> vipercat: what's the URL?
<Zaire> hmmm I get paid nothing...but then Im jobless lol
* abattoir thought jobless was jobless
<Jucato> Zaire: I don't think the position of --purge matters as long as it's after "remove"
<vipercat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30593/
* draik is sponsored
* abattoir should get some sleep before completely becoming insane
* Jucato thinks abattoir shouldn't sleep so much in the afternoon :P
<Zaire> it has to be after the package I just checked
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Sleep? You still know what that is?
<abattoir> Jucato: my clock says 07:57 :P
<Zaire> oops nevermind typo lol
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: hehe
<Zaire> so it does work
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Your clock is wrong, I guess...
<Zaire> well as I said Im not a total n00b but I still have much to learn
<Jucato> no. abattoir is just plain weird :P
<abattoir> heh
<MilhousePunkRock> x2 Jucato
<MilhousePunkRock> Weird, but always helpful... :-D
<xsacha> i had my clock ahead some time.. kept getting clock skew warnings "this file was modified 2.6x10^12 in the future" and stuff like that.. i just restarted computer and it was all fine
<Zaire> damn overlords is down again
<Jucato> vipercat: I have a feeling there's something wrong with the au.archive.ubuntu.com servers. I suggest you edit sources.list and remove the "au." from every line
<fiyawerx> hey guys, i did an install about .. phew, 6 months ago maybe? and havn't used it much since, just logged in and did an apt-get dist-upgrade, everythings eems ok, just wondering if there's anything especially new i should be looking for?
<xsacha> :O i use au. what's wrong with them? :(
<Jucato> vipercat: press Alt+F2, and type in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Jucato> xsacha: were you able to dist-upgrade to Edgy using au.?
<xsacha> i fresh installed edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> !upgrade | fiyawerx
<ubotu> fiyawerx: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> :P
<xsacha> never had dapper
<Zaire> umm out of curiosity does open suse have a sort of equiv to apt-get?
<fiyawerx> thanks, MilhousePunkRock
<Jucato> Zaire: YaST?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's a new release, fiyawerx
<Jucato> Zaire: or zmpsdfasdfasdf
<Zaire> O_o
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: maybe you could ask if they want to even upgrade to Edgy :)
<abattoir> Jucato: ??
<kamui> It seems since I upgraded to edgy, Im having TERRIBLE trouble with both my keyboard and mouse lagging.  My keyboard will randomly miss a key, or loop a keypress, and my mouses responsiveness is not stable
<kamui> anyone have any ideas?
<Jucato> I forgot the name of the new package manager for SUSE
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> ok, so im still using dapper stuff, alright, i'll follow that
<Jucato> kamui: yeah, call for the Chi no Ryu :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: I assume that a dist upgrade with a dapper sources list will take him to the latest dapper, won't it?
<fiyawerx> lot of new stuff?
<Zaire> one thing I never really liked the fact that with suse your privs are extremely limited
<Zaire> you have to actually set them up so you can use the cdrom
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: yes. Adept (and Synaptic) uses dist-upgrade by default in upgrading anyway
<Zaire> well atleast I did anyway lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato, fiyawerx: Should be save and hassle-free so far...
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: Edgy? can you vouchsafe for that? :P
<MilhousePunkRock> fiyawerx: If you plan to upgrade to Edgy Eft, stick to the guide ubotu linked you to
<fiyawerx> will do
<fiyawerx> i may as well :)
<fiyawerx> i thikn this was a fresh dapper install, from what i remember
<Zaire> lol or just download the edgy distro lol
<fiyawerx> other than having to mess around with options for my wifi card, which i dont remember anymore
<fiyawerx> :-\
<fiyawerx> might do that instead
<fiyawerx> i like clean installs hehe
<fiyawerx> wish i remmbered what i had to do with my network card
<MilhousePunkRock> fiyawerx: My wifi was not changed during the upgrade
<seishinbyou> Is there a limit on the filesize of an attached file sent with Kmail (just checking)
<Zaire> well dunno for all but when I tried to update to edgy is always screwed up my x
<Jucato> seishinbyou: depends on your e-mail service
<seishinbyou> This is just in-house (same company, internal server)
<seishinbyou> Some managers can *not* be reasoned with
<fiyawerx> i remember i had a bunch of sources from easysource or whatever it was, too
<fiyawerx> im gonna dl the fresh version i think
<Jucato> seishinbyou: ah. guess it depends on their setup. I don't believe KMail has any limit
<MilhousePunkRock> fiyawerx: I think you can perform an upgrade with the CD as well...
<fiyawerx> guess i'll try the straight upgrade first, and see how it goes from there
<Zaire> ubuntu/kubuntu should have an easy migration tool for upgrading to new distros lol
<seishinbyou> Okay then, I'll try...but this is the most ridiculous mail I have ever sent
<Jucato> Zaire: to new distros or new releases?
<Zaire> new release like dapper to edgy
<Zaire> oh and you may want to backup before you upgrade
<seishinbyou> Fresh installs always worked better for me than upgrading
<Jucato> Zaire: they're working on that for Feisty.
<Zaire> yea nothing gets crossed that way
* seishinbyou chants Goooooo mail while seeing if Kmail crashes due to the attachment size
<dimon08> If I wanna install minimal kde over my ubuntu, what package should I install?
<dimon08> kde-base or what?
<seishinbyou> You don't want kubuntu-desktop?
<MilhousePunkRock> dimon08: I believe it's kde-desktop
<Jucato> kde-core (kde-base might be too minimal)
<Jucato> seishinbyou: you'd be surprised at how much kubuntu-desktop installs by default :)
<jobless> how can i access windows shares in kubuntu?
<Jucato> !samba | jobless
<ubotu> jobless: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<seishinbyou> Jucato: I figured, though honestly disk space isn't an issue for me
<dimon08> no, I wnat to try fresh kde installation because at the moment gnome looks MUCH more faster for me
<seishinbyou> so I don't take note
<MilhousePunkRock> dimon08: Depends on your needs though, if you want to run those beautiful KDE-"only" programs like Amarok or Kopete, you won't need the complete desktop, I assume...
<jobless> ubotu: thanks i will have a look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks i will have a look - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> seishinbyou: probably not much about disk space as it is about having unneeded apcakges
<dimon08> I run amarok at the moment:)
<MilhousePunkRock> jobless: Ubotu is a bot...
<Jucato> jobless: just a clue, ubotu is a bot :)
<MilhousePunkRock> dimon08: So you must have some KDE stuff already
<dimon08> yep
<dimon08> I have
<seishinbyou> Oops, Kmail crashed
<seishinbyou> Let's try this again...
<dimon08> but it isn't enough to choose kde at the login screen
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> dimon08: you are running GNOME/Ubuntu?
<dimon08> I think I just have kdelibs
<dimon08> yes
<dimon08> ubuntu, gnome
<Jucato> dimon08: ah then you want kubuntu-desktop to install the default Kubuntu stuff
<dimon08> and it seems to be much more fast than kde...
<MilhousePunkRock> dimon08: That's becaue it's much less pretty... ;-)
<dimon08> I don't want all that things from kubuntu-desktop I think
<dimon08> I used kubuntu since 5.10 and made a fresh installation of ubuntu recently
<MilhousePunkRock> dimon08: You can always go with the full package and remove what you don't like/need later
<dimon08> so maybe kubuntu was so slow because I upgraded, not made fresh install
<dimon08> so I want to try now..
<seishinbyou> Crashed again...Okay, I'll try...Evolution
<Jucato> hehe
<vipercat> Jucato i have removed the au. from each line should i also remove the #
<Jucato> vipercat: no need to
<Kiongku> Jucato.. think dapper is better than edgy?
<Jucato> Kiongku: depends on what you mean by "better"
<Jucato> Dapper is certainly more stable
<Kiongku> hahaha i mean by stabilty and functionality
<Kiongku> hehe
<Jucato> they're both quite functional. Edgy's features are new and bleeding/cutting edge though
<Kiongku> lol for eg?
<seishinbyou> Okay, Evolution looks like it is working, but it is going to be a while before this mail is done sending
* seishinbyou goes for a world record for largest file attachment succesfully sent
* Kiongku will record it
<Jucato> seishinbyou: in the meantime, you could try filing a KDE bug :)
<seishinbyou> Okay, good idea
<Kiongku> Jucato: what bleeding/cutting edje stuff edgy has :p
<seishinbyou> * Kmail crashes when sending 4GB files
<Kiongku> hahahaha
<Kiongku> darn i will never be ever to upload a file 4GB
<emonkey> lol who wants to send 4GB through email?
<Jucato> seishinbyou does
* Kiongku points emonkey to seishinbyou
<emonkey> :)
<fiyawerx> email? use um
<fiyawerx> doh, i forget what its called
<seishinbyou> Manager request.  He will not listen to reason
<fiyawerx> its like penguin or something
<seishinbyou> So okay, I'll do just what he says to show how ridiculous the whole thing is
<seishinbyou> (It's a VMWare image, btw)
<morghanphoenix> How do you set up a USB joystick?
<jobless> ubotu: how can i save the fstab file? it says i need root privilages .. i am using kate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how can i save the fstab file? it says i need root privilages .. i am using kate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* seishinbyou checks to see that a bug report hasn't already been filed for crashing with large attachements
<jobless> how can i save the fstab file? it says i need root privilages .. i am using kate
<fiyawerx> damn i cant remember the name of the software friend uses to send big files like that
<morghanphoenix> kdesu kate
<jobless> jucato: how can i save the fstab file?
<Jucato> jobless: you have to launch Kate as root or right-click on the fstab file and choose Actions > edit as root
<morghanphoenix> Told you
<morghanphoenix> Launch kate with kdesu
<jobless> how can i launch kate as root?
<Kiongku> kdesu kate "filename"
<Jucato> "kdesu kate"
<morghanphoenix> Oh, nevermind
<morghanphoenix> Any help on a usb gamepad.
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: maybe he didn't notice. you've got to mention his name :P
<Kiongku> morghanphoenix: frankly never thought linux as a playground OS
<jobless> kiongku: thanks
<jobless> jucato: thanks
<vipercat> Jucato i have tried going through the update commands again and this time i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30594/
<seishinbyou> Ah, a bug was already filed for large attachments...so, apparantely, if I had 40GB of RAM it would have sent all right
<Jucato> lol
<morghanphoenix> I like my games, all my emulators and vendetta online.
<Kiongku> seishinbyou: OMG 40GB??? OF RAM!>
<Kiongku> morghanphoenix: nice =)
<seishinbyou> As listed here : http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=34212
<morghanphoenix> Emulators are terrible on keyboard control though
* Jucato needs to take a break for a while...
<Kiongku> morghanphoenix: haha i know what u mean..
<Jucato> if anyone can help vipercat with his upgrade problem, please do so.thanks
<Kiongku> keyboard should be renovated.. they need touch sensitivity for the keys XD
<seishinbyou> At least Kubuntu support the Trance Vibrator...for what purpose, I'll never know
<Kiongku> lol
* seishinbyou has about a half dozen around the office and home
<seishinbyou> for what reason, I don't know
<Kiongku> hmm i want MS on linux x_x
<seishinbyou> wine?
<fiyawerx> cool, downloading install cd now
<seishinbyou> vmware?
<Jucato> vmware
<Kiongku> nah MS relies too much on directx
<Kiongku> vmware not feasible right now since i have my win partition still active
<seishinbyou> If you want to use Windows only for games, you are best off just keeping a small Windows partition
<fiyawerx> is automatix still a decent way to run post-install?
<Kiongku> just anoyed ic ant stay in linux while on MS XD
<Jucato> !automatix | fiyawerx
<ubotu> fiyawerx: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<seishinbyou> You can...vmware
<Kiongku> seishinbyou: i know it
<seishinbyou> or Virtual PC
<fiyawerx> heh, guess not :)
<Kiongku> hmm i'll think about it.. i have hdd space constraints..
<fiyawerx> any other good post-install "todo's" then?
<seishinbyou> On my wife's home PC, I have a VMWare session setup with Kubuntu so I can continue my work from home without having to leave Windows
<mzi> hello
<Kiongku> oh
<morghanphoenix> what's the cli syntax for a device list?
<mzi> I've upgraded from dapper and I got a problem w/ fonts. can ayone help
<fiyawerx> is it really 3:30 est?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: lspci ? not sure
<Jucato> fiyawerx: 3:30 am
<fiyawerx> damn
<fiyawerx> time flies
<Jucato> seishinbyou: you might want to take a peak into cygwin if it's going to be a permanent thing
<mzi> The problem is about fonts and X11. at installation, xfonts-75dpi package throws a /usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi does not exist or is not a directory.
<morghanphoenix> See, this is my problem, it's plugged in but not showing up
<morghanphoenix> lspci
<Kiongku> got the driver o.O?
<Kiongku> XD"
<fiyawerx> anyone else have a problem with 1280x1024 lcd and the default fonts for everything hurting your eyes
<fiyawerx> they seem kinda.. harsh
<morghanphoenix> No idea what gamepad it is for a driver
<jobless> jucato: i get an error when i type sudo mount -a it says .. it says that the mount point does not exist
<jobless> jucato: what can this mean?
<jobless> kiongku: can u help?
<Kiongku> morghanphoenix: go research a bit the make
<Kiongku> jobless: u made a mistake in fstab i guess
<Kiongku> did u leave a space at the end?
<Kiongku> an empty line
<morghanphoenix> Where can I find a list of old gamepads to compare it to, it's not new enough for any of the sites I've found with logitech pads.
* gnomefreak came in late but wouldnt he need to say what to mount?
<Kiongku> morghanphoenix: no idea... i never owned one so i dunt have any exp in it
<Kiongku> gnomefreak: he said sudo mount -a
<Kiongku> so mounting the devices in fstab
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, it was a freebie, guess I shoulda know it'd be a pain.
<Kiongku> lol
<mzi> no one has the same problem about fonts?
<Kiongku> the only one ever i had was a logitech joystick to enjoy freespace XD
<Kiongku> mzi: i think ur prob is a common one
<jobless> kiongku: i did leave a space now ..
<Kiongku> mzi: go search in the kubuntu support for ur answer
<morghanphoenix> I have a logitech, but for some reason it doesn't seem to like the usb one, I borrowed a game port one and it worked great.
<intelikey> morghanphoenix that's not always/{or often} the case,  lots of 'freebees
<mzi> Kiongku: ok thnx
<intelikey> are just "out dated"...
<intelikey> outdated != pain
<Kiongku> mzi: sorry i turned around the whole prob by a clean install :) but probably tons ppl before had same prob as u
<jobless> kiongku: heyyy .. i got it .. i misspelled smbfs as smbgs .. thank you ..
<Kiongku> jobless: haha .. told u something might be wrong in ut fstab
<morghanphoenix> It's a playstation style one. I'm searching the forums still, hopefully I'll find something. Seems I have really bad luck with internet searches.
<jobless> kiongku: and u were right .. :)
<Kiongku> intelikey: whats the command to remove a device not registered in fstab?
<Kiongku> umount -?
<mzi> Kiongku: :( I hope I don't have to do so...
<intelikey> Kiongku "not registered in fstab" ???   you mean mtab ?
<Kiongku> mzi: well u should have backed up before attempting and upgrade.. the upgrades are rarely smooth
<Kiongku> intelikey: i mounted it by pmount dev label
<intelikey> Kiongku umount label
<mzi> Kiongku: I did. Thanks for the advices.
<Kiongku> intelikey: hmm ok
<mzi> bye
<intelikey> or pumount
<jobless> kiongku: should i mount each shared folder seperately or is there a way i can mount them all (i mean all the shared folders in a computer) ..?
<Kiongku> jobless: that technical stuff u should ask *point to intelikey*
<jobless> kiongku: i did not get that!
<intelikey> Kiongku ah ah ah,,, but i don't know samba
<intelikey> :(
<intelikey> </blinks>
<jobless> kiongku: now i got it!
<Kiongku> jobless: what u mean shared? u mean in ur local network?
<jobless> kiongku: i mean all the folders from a computer in the local network
<nino> Kiongku: u wanna mount a remote share??
<Kiongku> nino: no.. its that "<jobless> kiongku: should i mount each shared folder seperately or is there a way i can mount them all (i mean all the shared folders in a computer) ..?"
<Kiongku> jobless: not much idea in that networking stuff.. i own only one pc.. i was never able to tinker with those thing..
<jobless> kiongku: i mean can we write //servername only instead of //servername/sharename?
<Kiongku> jobless: sorry i'm stuck this time :)
<jobless> kiongku: thats fine .. i will try something
<nino> who has got the the problem??
<jobless> nino: could u help?
<xsacha> jobless: \\servername
<nino> jobless: yes explain to me
<xsacha> if you mean samba shares, you can use smb://machinename or \\machinename
<Kiongku> yay the experts are here *fades in background*
<nino> jobless: you wanna mount a remote share (another computer) on your computer ??
<jobless> nino: i need to mount all the shared folders from a computer at a time, but currently i am mounting each shared folder seperately using //servername/sharename .. but is //servername going to mount all the shares on the server at a time?
<jobless> nino: on another computer
<jobless> nino: remote computer i meant .. its on the local network though
<nino> jobless: servername or the ip, and do you want to mount it on starup in fstab??
<jobless> nino: i am following the article that kiongku pointed me to .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Kiongku> did i o.o? *blinks*
<nino> jobless: ok lemme know cause i've got it set up on my side aswell
<jobless> kiongku: yeahh .. i am sure that was u! ohh ... it was the bot !! :))
<Kiongku> hahaha
<e1mer> jobless: make as many entries on ur fstab pointing to all the shares u want
<jobless> e1mer: but cant i find what are the share available on the computer and mount them all at once?
<jobless> e1mer: if the shared keep on changing  .. like a new shared folder being created .. then i want the system to recognize that and add it as well ..!
<nino> jobless: smb://computer ip!!!!!!   Type in konqueror!!!
<seishinbyou> Hmm, I'm not sure if Evolution hanged or not.  It doesn't like this large file either.  If only this client would listen to reason and let me burn it to DVD and give it to him...
<jobless> e1mer: like windows does .. when u explore the local network ..
<morghanphoenix> Ha, now I feel dumb, fresh install, forgot to put the joystick package back on.
<morghanphoenix> lol
<seishinbyou> Mr. "backups are a security risk"
<e1mer> jobless: smbclient -L <host>
<jobless> nino: that was cool .. dont i need to follow the steps presented in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ? can i just type the command and work with the files?
<jobless> nino: then what is the use of mounting them?
<nino> jobless: yea just do that then!!
<nino> jobless: I mount them only for backups
<jobless> e1mer: i am getting the list of shared folders ..
<jobless> nino: so, when mounted, the data gets copied into the local system?
<nino> jobless: no only linked to the folder
<e1mer> jobless: no, when mounted, you can access the smb shares like as they're on ur local system
<Arafangion> jobless: Think of mounting it as making it "official", also only KDE apps (and possibly Gnome) can use the non-mounted stuff.
<Arafangion> jobless: It also means that the OS can possibly be more agressive with cache'ing it, etc.
<jobless> ohh!! i get it ..
<jobless> thanks guys
<intelikey> jobless did you also look at http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html  ???    might help understand samba.
<jobless> intellikey: doing that now ..! :)
<nino> jobless: smb://domain  will show all the pcs in the domain aswell!!
<nino> jobless: like smb://workgroup will show the deafault windows domain!!
<jobless> nino: i was just about to ask that !! (how to view all the pcs on the netowrk :) damn u know this stuff !!!
<seishinbyou> Hrm, bug with subversion...time to file a report
<nino> jobless: U havin fun?? :)
<jobless> nino: i installed xsmbrowser now i think i dont need that .. how can i remove that package?
<jobless> nino: u r right !! i aammmm!! :))
<Zaire> wow I never realized how easy it was to setup a network connection from one linux box to the other lol
<nino> jobless: go to apt packagemanager and request removal or purge | or at the konsol apt-get remove xmsbrowser
<jobless> nino: ok
<Zaire> that will deff make managing my webserver so much easier
<nino> So who wants to know how to browes shares across the internet?? LoL
<seishinbyou> Ooh, I get to file a new bug report. yay, or something
<Zaire> Im learning that sort of stuff right now from ym O'Reilly php & mysql book lol
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<seishinbyou> The Subversion page says I should ask over on #svn, so I'll do that first
<seishinbyou> Subversion + Japanese charaters in branch title = *CRASH* *BANG* *CORRUPTION*
<jobless> nino: how can i open the packetmanger?
<nino> jobless: kmenu =>System => Adept
<intelikey> seishinbyou each app or suite thereof  will have their own way/place to report bugs   but please go ahead and let the ubuntu people know alos.  the bug could already be known in the developement branch and yet not have been addressed in the release/distro end of things.
<nino> jobless: find it?
<jobless> nino: yes.. i was searching for xsmbrowser.. got it .. and just hit apply changes
<jobless> nino: done!
<nino> jobless: yep, request removal and apply
<Jazon> kamusta ka Jucato :)
<nino> jobless: cool
<Jazon> (spelling?)
<Jazon> hi everyone
<intelikey> Jazon
<jobless> nino: why i was not able to see xsmbrowser in add/remove programs?
<jobless> nino: can that be done only in adept?
<Jazon> wondering if anyone could help me solve an acpi issue with my laptop.  with dapper, it was great - closing the lid put it into hibernate... it was GREAT.  dapper wont.  also, issues with swap drive not working (related?)
<nino> jobless: ad/remove is a simplified version
<jobless> nino: ok ..
<nino> jobless: it excludes stuff lik libraries etc
<jobless> nino: hmm .. i got a lot to learn! :(
<nino> jobless: just keep on using linux!!
<jazzrocker> ok i can't get my font settings to stick. under GTK styles and settings i select use another font, click apply, then close and re-open system settings and lo-and behold it's back to "use my KDE fonts in GTK applications"
<jobless> nino: how can i share the files on my linux system so that they can be available in windows?
<nino> jobless: And these okes here will give u all the support u need, and write these thing down!!!
<Jazon> another thing is that i am always getting this error in konsole whenever i try to start anything gui...X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<jobless> yeahh .. i will .. though i think i can remeber :) i never got past using linux for simple stuff .. like running programs in c and java ..!
<intelikey> jobless dpkg == debian package manager   is the application that installs and removes packages from the *buntu system,  apt aptitude synaptic adept 'add/remove packages' and if there be any other app that does such are all "frontend/backends'  to dpkg   thus while the enterface may differ greatly the basic operation is to call   dpkg <-switches> packagename.deb
<cpk1> jobless: samba should be easy to use to share stuff with windows
<jobless> nino: so i shud install samba on windows?
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cpk1> jobless: install samba on linux
<jobless> intellikey: so wat they r doing is just issuing some commands when i click a button
<intelikey> <ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. ^
<jobless> nino: i think i did ..
<intelikey> jobless prezactly
<cpk1> jobless: you need to configure samba on linux as well
<alin_> hi
<alin_> u all kubuntu lovers
<jobless> cpk1: hmm .. like give permissions and stuff?!
<nino_> damn i got disconnected!!
<cpk1> jobless: read this article http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<cpk1> jobless: that should help you get samba up and running in no time
<jobless> cpk1: i installed samba-common is that enough?
<jobless> cpk1: i will go through it ..
<cpk1> jobless: that article is very easy to follow and you should get it working after that
<jobless> hey when i click the link give here .. they r opening in konquerer .. but can i get them to opne in firefox by default?
<jobless> cpk1: hey when i click the link give here .. they r opening in konquerer .. but can i get them to opne in firefox by default?
<nino_> jobless: i need to install my modules for samba sharing (i dont share my linux stuff) but if you really get stuck we can try!!
<jobless> nino_: i am going to try .. and will let u know if theres a problem .. and are u nino?
<intelikey> samba-doc - Samba documentation ++  samba - a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix  ++  smbfs - mount and umount commands for the smbfs   :)
<nino_> jobless: yes i got disconnected
<jobless> nino: ohhk
<jobless> nino: hey when i click the link give here .. they r opening in konquerer .. but can i get them to opne in firefox by default?
<nino_> jobless:I dont think firefox has smb support libraries installed, Konqueror is not your average browser!!
<morbid88> hey guys. Can someone help me set up /etc/network/interfaces so that I don't have to manually connect to my network each time?
<Zaire> does arin make any mistakes when it comes to doing a whois on an IP
<jobless> nino_: i mean when i click on a http link can't i get it to open in firefox by default?
<intelikey> nino_ jobless may be asking about the url's here in the irc channel...
<intelikey> oh yeah see...
<jobless> intellikey: yes i meant the urls
<nino_> Zaire: check it against www.centralops.net
<intelikey> jobless that's irc client specific
<Zaire> Im curious to know cause I have a discrepency in my forums between the whois I did in cli on a members IP to arin.net's whois
<morbid88> jobless: in the settings window there's a "use custom browser" option.
<intelikey> jobless  as a general rule 'yes'
<Zaire> one says UK like he's said and the other says rout point through amsterdam
<nino_> jobless: oh u mean firefox is not the default browser
<morbid88> I'm having troule adjusting my /etc/network/interfaces file to automatically connect to my WEP-enabled router. any ideas?
<jobless> nino_: yes
<jobless> morbid88: i don't see it!
<morbid88> jobless: Go to Settings >> General settings.
<morbid88> There's a box on the bottom half, Miscellaneous settings, with "Use custom browser"
<intelikey> Zaire is anything "totally flawless" ?
<morbid88> just tick the checkbox. It might already contain "firefox " in it.
<jobless> morbit88: setting in koversation?
<morbid88> jobless: sorry, yes. Konversation settings>> Behaviour >> General.
<Zaire> yea but that kinda of discrepency and why would he need to route to go to a case modding forum
<nino_> needs coffee lots of coffee :)
<intelikey> Zaire what ip ?
<jobless> theres firefox '%u' what does that %u mean ?
<intelikey> let me see if i can duplicate the mismatch
<Zaire> 88.106.98.195 is one of the IP's he's posted under
<jobless> morbid88: theres firefox '%u' what does that %u mean ?
<morbid88> that will send a command to firefox to open, where %u is replaced by the URL.
<jobless> morbid88: ohh ok!
<intelikey> Tiscali UK Limited
<jobless> morbid88: yes that did it ..!
<intelikey> Zaire and the other is ?
<Zaire> yea thats what the cli whois shoed
<Zaire> showed*
<nino> i agree with intelikey Tiscali
<Zaire> I used that same IP in CLI and on arin.net
<morbid88> jobless: I think there's even a way to get it to open in a new tab, bt I can't remember the switches.
<Zaire> 2 diff results
<intelikey> hmmm
<Zaire> one says UK and the other Says amsterdam
<intelikey> Zaire two different sites/databases being quarried
<intelikey> # whois blah   >>>> % This is the RIPE Whois query server #2.
<Zaire> both are arin are they not and I just did a whois on both for my IP and they both check out
<intelikey> what i'm saying is one database may be "newer" than the other.
<Zaire> not looking that way to me....otherwise it should show the same like my IP did :S
<elias_> are the nvidia 9629 dirvers available somewhere already as restricted-modules.deb?
<morbid88> guys, I'm having problems with my /etc/network/interfaces file. It won't bring up my wi-fi on startup.
<morbid88> I have to manually set it every time.
<fdoving> morbid88: can you post the file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<morbid88> yeah, I'm doing that now.
<morbid88> okay, this is my /etc/network/interfaces file, and the result of init.d on it.
<morbid88> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30597/
<morbid88> fdoving: I think it has to do with the fact that it tries to get a dhcp response before connecting to the network, no?
<intelikey> zaire
<fdoving> morbid88: hmm..
<intelikey> -:- SignOff Zaire: #kubuntu (""night all"")
<intelikey> ah krap.
<morbid88> fdoving: hmmm?
<fdoving> morbid88: what do you do to bring it up manually?
<morbid88> fdoving: sudo iwconfig rausb0 essid NET_ID key s:WEP_KEY
<morbid88> then I sudo dhcp -1 rausb0 to get an IP from the router.
<intelikey> i got to the bottom of that quarry  anyway.    the arin.net search for the ip only points to the netblock being an ripe block  the cli whois searches the ripe database    if zaire would have looked a little closer he would have seen that.
<fdoving> morbid88: the file looks OK, but you could try to add a 'pre-up /sbin/iwconfig rausb0 essid NET_ID key s:WEP_KEY' and then remove the two wireless-* lines.
<morbid88> fdoving: it used to work fine before I had WEP running
<morbid88> let me try that. I'll be back in a bit.
<fdoving> morbid88: ah.. if you bring down the interface, and then use 'ifup rausb0' - then run 'iwconfig rausb0' - does it have the key?
<morbid88> I don't know. I haven't tried that, I don't know how to use ifup directly.
<intelikey> http://www.ripe.net/whois -vs- http://ws.arin.net/whois    searching same ip on both...    </dismissed quarry>
<morbid88> fdoving: let me try it with pre-up first, though. brb.
<fdoving> morbid88: 'ifdown rausb0' brings the wireless down. 'ifdown rausb0' brings it back up. as if you were rebooting.
<morbid88> fdoving: didn't work.
<morbid88> I think the pre-up is too premature -- the interface isn't active yet.
<intelikey> why do things like nickserv/chanserv/memoserv always answer help with 13 messages one line each  why not all in one post so clients that auto ignore flood can actually use there help message
<intelikey> all i ever get is  "-:- BitchX: Auto-ignoring *Serv for 10 minutes [NOTICE flood]  "
<intelikey> and yes. i know how to reconfigure bx to not do that.  but it is set that way for a reason.....
<bordi> uses ubuntu the /opt/ directory for special purposes ?
<intelikey> bordi some things like a firefox upgrade might use it.  mine was usually epmty before i rm'd it.
<intelikey> or actually "always" empty.
<bordi> very good
<bordi> i have a dual boot enviroment with kubuntu and another distro, which uses opt permanently. i will share the swap, boot and the opt partition.
<intelikey> sounds like a plan
<intelikey> bordi not /home ?
<bordi> yes home too
<fdoving> morbid88: i googled a little, and I see that some other people use 'pre-up ifconfig rausb0 down' and then 'pre-up ifconfig rausb0 up' directly after the 'iface rausb0 inet dhcp' line, in that order. down first, then up. and then continue with the first pre-up /sbin/iwconfig line..
<bordi> and it seems to work perfectly
<intelikey> ah detailed but non-exhostive lists.... :)
<bordi> the installer downloads the additonal language files right now
<bordi> has someone expierences with getting the kubuntu installer to work with an ati x700 gpu ?
<fdoving> morbid88: did you follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G122_(Rev_B) ?
<intelikey> hehhe how oddity    how abnormality    how peculearity      how neet....    i had twm running.  and did a startkde    so now i kde running in twm windows     heh :)
<intelikey> i kde/i have kde/
<intelikey> i can iconify kicker   or kde it's self.
<intelikey> hehhe
<twenty2sixty> Hello! I just switched from xserver-xorg-driver-all to xserver-xorg-video-all (I needed xserver-xorg-video-ati) and now my system only comes to the point of showing me my mouse-cursor shortly before showing the kdm-login screen. Then the graphics get all twisted & the system shuts down. As root in recovery-mode all works fine - even kdm/kde/x ... what's gone wrong?
<intelikey> & the system shuts down. ????    as in halt/reboot ???
<grand> witam
<twenty2sixty> intelikey: yes
<freewill> is there any where i can find a torrent download for kkubuntu desktop cd i386?
<freewill> *kubuntu
<freewill> is it possable for some one to maybe host a torrent download for kubuntu-i386-desktop??
<intelikey> twenty2sixty i can't possably imagen an x error rebooting the system.   unless you did something inside kde (like sudo shutdown -n )   that as soon as it starts trying to restore the session it restores the command.....       sujestion.   boot to single user mode. (As root in recovery-mode) and do; tar -czf backup-kde-settings.tgz /home/<your-username> && rm /home/<your-username>/.kde  && init 2
<intelikey> twenty2sixty inturpret <your-username>  ^
<intelikey> errr actually.
<intelikey> tar -czf backup-kde-settings.tgz /home/<your-username>/.kde && rm /home/<your-username>/.kde
<freewill> nwm, because the cd i downloaded is suposaly corupt and i don't have bandworth to redownload the whole thing but if someone hosts a torrent download for it it'll just download the corupted parts...
<twenty2sixty> intelikey: what am i rm'ing there?
<intelikey> personal configs for kde
<intelikey> but backed up in the tar-ball first...
<twenty2sixty> intelikey: If it is really the session-restore, couldn't I just set KDE to start with a fresh session instead of recreating the old one? I know how to that one... :-)
<freewill> ... i'm just going to try to install the corupted cd....
<intelikey> from where twenty2sixty ?
<intelikey> yes you could.  but can you ?
<twenty2sixty> intelikey: I could give it a shot ... What other options to I have? All the xserver-xorg-driver-XYZ packages are gone in my package-listings... so I don't really have a choice of going back to xserver-xorg-driver-ati. Unless I downgrade the system of course - and this I won't do. Might it be a problem with disabling Composite in xorg.conf? 'Cause I did this recently...
<nino_> mmm hello nino
<nino> hi nino_
<morbid88> fdoving: sorry I didn't respond. I thought I'd closed Konversation, but I didn't realise it minimizes to the system tray... thanks for the tips, I'll look into them
<nino_> nino: Kubuntu 6.06 lts??
<nino> yip
<nino_> nino: thnx
<intelikey> twenty2sixty sorry i'm on dapper, don't know all your options on edgy.
<intelikey> twenty2sixty other than loosing some customizations deleting ~/.kde  shouldn't hurt a thing.
<intelikey> and the backup should make that pretty easy to restore.
<twenty2sixty> intelikey: Ok, thanks nontheless! One last thing ... can you quickly tell me the reconfigure-command for X again? I want to get a new, clean xorg.conf...
<daurnimator> hi all
<intelikey> one could just rename the dir  but restoring is a 'little' more tricky if you do that.    mv /home/username/.kde /home/username/backup.kde
<daurnimator> i need some help with a partition
<intelikey> twenty2sixty yessir  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scheuri> daurnimator: shot...maybe someone can help
<intelikey> might add -plow
<psb154> FYI: I installed xubuntu-desktop on my (1ghz duron laptop) kubuntu dapper installation, to see if it performed any better than kde 3.5.5. I'm an not seeing ANY performance benefit when running xfce4. I have obviously switched back to KDE :-)
<daurnimator> i have a drive with a bad partition table
<twenty2sixty> intelikey: Thanks! Going through your helping tipps now step-by-step... wish me luck! ;-) Bye!
<intelikey> twenty2sixty if you like redundantcy make the tarball and move the dir  :))))
<scheuri> psb154: just asking...HOW did you measure performance?
<intelikey> twenty2sixty tar -czf backup-kde-settings.tgz /home/<your-username>/.kde && mv /home/<your-username>/.kde /home/<your-username>/backup.kde  && init 2
<intelikey> like that  ^  :)
<psb154> scheuri: good question, not scientific or metric pure perception. I ran non-kde apps such as firefox and openoffice, which I use daily, oocalc and oowriter. Also switching between apps, cpu usage with top.
<scheuri> psb154: well, so it was more or less sujectiv...:)
<cpk1> intelikey: well I will keep that in mind if i need to tarball my kde settings =P
<Tm_T> psb154: That is because KDE doesn't take that much cpu, it's only startup memory usage, and if you keep using KDE apps, the mem usage doesn't even grow that much anymore.
<scheuri> intelikey: cool, thanks...:)...but what is this init 2 for?
<Steven_M> hi all
<psb154> scheuri, Tm_T, Ok but I was hoping for more. Fluxbox is percivably quicker on my humble laptop when it comes to navigating the desktop.
<daurnimator> ok
<daurnimator> so
<daurnimator> how do i get the drive to mount?
<Tm_T> psb154: Well, you can get your KDE lighter just by dropping all stuff you don't need.
<scheuri> psb154: sure enough...I was just saying...:)....but linux is all about choice...:)
<cpk1> the lightest thing to do is get rid of X
<scheuri> ;)
<psb154> Scheuri, It certainly is :-)
<Steven_M> Please add this to the topic:
<cpk1> that *might* free up some resources
<Steven_M> If your're using Dapper you can fix the kopete icq problem by downloading a modified version of kopete here (http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-dapper/kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2~dapper3_i386.deb)
<Steven_M> If your're using Edgy you can fix the kopete icq problem by downloading a different modified version of kopete here (http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kopete-fix/kopete-edgy/kopete_3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu3_i386.deb)
<Tm_T> Steven_M: Thanks.
<daurnimator> ay1?
<daurnimator> any1
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<scheuri> Steven_M: any chance that will hit either security or backport repos?
<daurnimator> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<daurnimator> uh
<cpk1> daurnimator: use qparted
<Steven_M> Tm_T: no probs
<Tm_T> daurnimator: I recommend to use search in wiki.ubuntu.com
<cpk1> qtparted i mean
<daurnimator> i'm sort of desperate
<psb154> Tm_T, can you give an example, I am not sure what stuff would be safe to switch off?
<daurnimator> i need to get the data NOW
<Steven_M> scheuri: not sure sorry
<scheuri> Steven_M: thanks anyway...nice to know though!...:)
<cpk1> daurnimator: partitioning isnt going to give you data
<Tm_T> psb154: Well, for example, don't use icons in desktop, don't run "all-in-one-wonder" apps automatically, etc etc.
<scheuri> daurnimator: is it a harddisk? floppy? CD-ROM? USB-HD?
<daurnimator> i want to mount by drive offset
<daurnimator> sata hdd
<scheuri> installed in your PC?
<daurnimator> yes
<scheuri> does (k)ubuntu see this disk?
<daurnimator> yes
<Steven_M> scheuri: I only found out about it today.
<scheuri> Steven_M: yes, sure...thanks for informing us! (that is what I meant by saying "nice to know though")...:)
<scheuri> daurnimator: which disk is it? sda? sdb?
<daurn> sorry
<daurn> you say anyth8ing?
<scheuri> daurn: which disk is it? sda? sdb?
<daurn> sda
<scheuri> daurn: how many partitions?
<daurn> 1 i believe
<scheuri> daurn: well, okay...you may check that out with "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<scheuri> daurn: but be aware...that tool can destroy everything....be sure of what options you press
<daurn> uh
<daurn> what do i do with it
<scheuri> daurnyou can list the partition table to find out how many partition it has
<Steven_M> scheuri: You're welcome :)
<scheuri> Steven_M: :)
<daurn> what do i type?
<daurn> i get a prompt of some sort
<scheuri> daurn: "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" on the CLI
<scheuri> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<daurn> lol
<daurn> i'm not that bad
<daurn> http://rafb.net/paste/results/cSLDPO70.html
<intelikey> <scheuri> intelikey: cool, thanks...:)...but what is this init 2 for? <--- to switch out of single user mode into normal
<scheuri> intelikey: ah, sorry...didnt get the first line then when you switched into single user
<scheuri> daurn: sorry...didnt know....no offense, mate
<intelikey> scheuri he what forced to boot to single because of a recursive reboot error
<scheuri> daurn: option "p" should show tables
<scheuri> intelikey: ah, okay...thanks
<jobless> intellikey: how do i install yahoo messenger on kubuntu?
<intelikey> scheuri ever use cfdisk ?
<scheuri> intelikey: no...is it any good?
<intelikey> jobless why not use gaim ?
<jobless> intellikey: the yahoo page gives me three different files for installation ..
<jobless> intellikey gaim?
<intelikey> scheuri you should give it a look.  you might start recommending it over fdisk
<scheuri> intelikey: you are insane...suggestion gaim in the kubuntu channel...;)
<intelikey> for the nuby  anyway
<scheuri> intelikey: is it universe? multiverse?
<jobless> intellikey:  how do i install gaim?
<jobless> scheuri: should we not recommend any products?
<scheuri> jobless: I was joking
<intelikey> jobless idk.  maybe ask someone that uses it.   ( so i don't get scolded anymore )
<scheuri> ;)
<intelikey> scheuri cfdisk is part of  util-linux   installed by default.
<nino> nino turned Zombie; i need sleep
<intelikey> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<jobless> intellikey: i used adept and installed gaim.. shud i install gaim-data too?!
<intelikey> jobless prolly
<scheuri> jobless: if it is not a dependency it is not necessary...so...I dont know
<daurn> scheuri: uh
<daurn> for some reason
<daurn> i can't paste into irc anymore
<jobless> intellikey scheuri .. ok
<scheuri> daurn: IRC is not for pasting...that is why
<scheuri> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<daurn> i mean the pastbin url
<scheuri> oh
<scheuri> sorry
<intelikey> scheuri most of the <name>-data  packages enhance and extend the base packages functionality
<adwait> hi, could somebody plz do me a favour and check adwait.hopto.org
<scheuri> never jump to conclusions...;)
<adwait> does the applet load?
<scheuri> intelikey: thanks for info
<daurn> arg, i hate typing: http://rafb.net/paste/results/edVRJQ44.html
<jobless> intellikey scheuri: does installing a package install all the dependent packages too (automatically)?! - silly question?
<adwait> jobless: ye
<adwait> *yes
<intelikey> yes and yes jobless
<scheuri> jobless: yes it does...or should...and I never had troubles with it so far (
<intelikey> :)
<scheuri> hehhe
<scheuri> ;)
<jobless> intellikey, am i killing you with questions? :(
<adwait> hmm nobody........i realise this is not the place, but still...am trying to get mysql to run on ubuntu so figured i'd try here.......
<intelikey> no
<jobless> intellikey: :))
<scheuri> jobless: you MIGHT run into troubles if you are installing too many software using dpkg and its .deb-file without taking proper care of dependencies
<scheuri> jobless: but you are not doing so...so...there is no problem...:)
<jobless> scheuri: wat care shud i take?
<scheuri> jobless: never mind...:)...as long as you are using adept, synaptic or aptitude on CLI
<adwait> jobless: not use the force option...for dpkg
<intelikey> jobless the basic reason for apt is to extend dpkg( = the debian package manager) so that it can/will automatically fetch and install the dependancies.  adept is basically a gui frontend for apt
<scheuri> I could not have said it better...;)
<jobless> scheuri adwait intellikey .. thanks for the suggestions
<scheuri> welcome
<scheuri> jobless: there are many other IM-clients out there...licq, amsn and stuff...
<intelikey> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<intelikey> !info licq
<ubotu> licq: ICQ client (base files). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6 (edgy), package size 614 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<scheuri> afaik amsn comes with cam-support (if your cam works that is)
<intelikey> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<intelikey> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jobless> scheuri intellikey thanks for the info ..
<scheuri> hehhe
<scheuri> I love that bot
<scheuri> well...in a common sense...that is
<jobless> scheuri intellikey cant i install the deb package given in yahoo website? the problem is i have different profiles for different friends and i am not able to use them in gaim
<jobless> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jobless> haha
<jobless> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scheuri> jobless: are we talking ICQ or MSN only?
<jobless> scheuri i am talking abt yahoo
<scheuri> jobless: or do you need more than one of these protocols at once?
<scheuri> sorry...okay
<scheuri> jobless: yes of course you may download the .deb and install it...
<intelikey> jobless you can.  BUT every time you go outside the "supported" repositories you invite dependancy/upgrade issues.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !dist-stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-stats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jobless> scheuri: yahoo allows different profiles from the same main id .. i am unable to use them in gaim .. so i think i shud try yahoos .deb file
<scheuri> jobless: if yahoo makes a good job the .deb will check for all necessary dependencies...and you may settle those troubles...
<jobless> intellikey: yahoo allows different profiles from the same main id .. i am unable to use them in gaim .. so i think i shud try yahoos .deb file
<scheuri> jobless: dl it, open the CLI, install it...and see what happens...:)
<jobless> inellikey scheuri  can i backup the system !! like a restore point in windows? so that if there is a problem i can roll it back?
<jobless> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> like i said.   no "reason" not too,  but know what chain of events it "might" start.
<daurn> SO
<daurn> scheuri: what do i do?
<scheuri> daurn: so, how many partition?
<daurn> ?
<scheuri> daurn: did you use fdisk?
<daurn> yes
<daurn> see:
<Ingmar> which nvidia driver do i need to get aiglx + beryl working in edgy ?
<daurn> "arg, i hate typing: http://rafb.net/paste/results/edVRJQ44.html"
<scheuri> daurn: while in fdisk of hda press "p" for "printing partition table"...and...please use my name in your sentences so the text is highlighted to me...can not miss it that easily
<intelikey> scheuri case in point.   good argument for cfdisk.
<scheuri> intelikey: well, I just tried it...could not open my disk for some reason....oh wait
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<scheuri> intelikey: I am just stupid
<daurn> scheuri: http://rafb.net/paste/results/y61jia69.html
<scheuri> intelikey: forgot the sudo....will never ever get used to that...
<psb154> lol
<scheuri> uh
<psb154> lol
<scheuri> daurn: that looks not that good...there is NO partition mentioned
<scheuri> daurn: try "sudo cfdisk /dev/sda"
<daurn> scheuri: i already said i think the partition table is gone
<freewill> i just installed edgy how do i get the 3d-desktop thingy for it?
<scheuri> daurn: ah, okay...arrrr....sorry...did not get that...google "repair partition table linux"?
<intelikey> daurn what is that ?   an scsi disk   external usb disk  or   usb flash stick ???
<scheuri> intelikey: internal sata hdd
<intelikey> hosed partition table ?
<scheuri> looks like
<daurn> scheuri: i just want to do a raw read of the disk
<intelikey> testdisk
<daurn> forget partitions
<intelikey> cat /dev/sda
<intelikey> how raw do you want ?
<scheuri> heh
<daurn> i want to mount it
<daurn> fogetting the partition table
<daurn> its ntfs
<scheuri> ouch and ouch
<intelikey> have to identify an fs to mount it.
<intelikey> again testdisk
<scheuri> I dont think you may "forget partitions" when mounting
<intelikey> !testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<daurn> sectors 63-390716862
<jobless> intellikey: is there a way i can create a restore point kinda thing in kubuntu?
<kidddddddddddddd> please someone help me with xawtv :S i get error when i start it -> X Error of failed request:  XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<intelikey> jobless define "restore point kinda thing"
<scheuri> intelikey: shadow thingies in windows...you know...that allows you to jump back in time to save your windows...:)
<psb154> kid, are you using a webcam
<intelikey> scheuri is that what he wants ?
<scheuri> intelikey: if I am correct...yes
<jobless> inellikey: we have restore point in windows when we want to bring back the system into the earlier state! so before i install a program, i can create a restore point and if there is a problem i can get back the previous setting ..!
<psb154> kid, you could try: xawtv -nodga -noxv
<nickay> hi to all
<jobless> intellikey scheuri yes thats it!
<scheuri> hi nickay
<intelikey> jobless make tarballs  and/or use scp to make remote backups
<nino> my firefox crashes when i try to save a bookmark or extention :( Anyone know why??
<jobless> intellikey tarballs of which folders?
<scheuri> jobless: in other words...we are not awayre of such a thing...backing up your /home /etc should be fine
<intelikey> jobless you can also search the package database,  there are other backup tools.
<scheuri> jobless: in other words...we are not awayre of such a thing...backing up your /home and /etc should be fine
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<kidddddddddddddd> psb154 does not work :S  but i get many out puts about no such file or diroctroy
<kidddddddddddddd> you want me to paste on website?
<kidddddddddddddd> psb154 i can do that
<intelikey> jobless probably ~/.kde   seeing that it is the default desktop for kubuntu  :)
<psb154> kid, ok
<nickay> I have a ubuntu box without any desktop enviroment. There is any way to control remote the box? Can i do it with VCN ? Thanks
<khirr> usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9KLineEdit13focusOutEventEP11QFocusEvent
<scheuri> jobless: but if you want to do that because of that yahoo.thing install...I do not think its necessary
<jobless> intellikey hmm ..
<nino> nickay: ssh
<scheuri> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nino> nickay: no desktop enviroment no vnc!!
<intelikey> jobless tar is vary flexable.   "man tar "   you can backup incrementally as well as selecting multiple paths and paths to omit.
<jobless> yeahh its in part because of yahoo install scheuri but also in the future if i want to mess up with the os!! :)
<scheuri> jobless: sure enough...:)
<nickay> nino: You mean via tellnet?
<intelikey> jobless ah system backups.  again tar is good but  dd might be even better for a full partition snapshot.
<MidMark> anyone has problem mounting dvd with one session and not closed the entire dvd?
<jobless> intellikey shud i backup ~/.kde? or /home and /etc?
<the-KID> psb154 here you go http://pastebin.com/819632
<Bubba_Gump> which better? koffice, or openoffice?
<Steven_M> bye all
<nino> nickay: no its call secure shell its another protocol (like telnet) but you have to enable it on that box
<Bubba_Gump> cya steve
<psb154> the-KID, looking
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<nickay> nino: Thanks for your help. I will check it
<khirr> someone have a good repository list?
<nino> nickay: read this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<gnomefreak> khirr: for what?
<khirr> kmess, opera, jre, something as them
<khirr> soomething necesary
<khirr> maybe a source list..
<gnomefreak> !easysource | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> jobless depends on how extensive you want the restore to be and the amount of free disk space to play with.   per example; if one has sufficent space to store his full root partition on a storage partition  dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/media/storage/backup-of-rootfs.img     would backup the entire partition hda1
<khirr> my conqueror doesnt wanna load
<daurn> scheuri, intelikey: what do i do?
<khirr> usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9KLineEdit13focusOutEventEP11QFocusEvent
<Bubba_Gump> khirr: copy and paste the addy :)
<intelikey> daurn testdisk
<khirr> i've done..but show this error
<khirr> usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9KLineEdit13focusOutEventEP11QFocusEvent
<daurn> i don't care bout the partitions...
<nino> jobless: you are going to have nightmares about Linux !! :)
<daurn> i just want to mount a filesystem within a certain sector range
<intelikey> daurn what do you care about ?
<daurn> i just want to get the data off
<intelikey> so use testdisk then mount the partition.
<Bubba_Gump> khirr: are you breezy, dapper or edgy?
<khirr> dapper
<Bubba_Gump> what architecture?
<khirr> 32 bits...
<eilker> !web server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> if you know the sector range exactly! then dd it to a file and mount it as a loopback device duarn
<daurn> i do
<daurn> whats dd?
<jobless> nino am i going to?? really?!!
<khirr> i've reemplaced my source list...installed kmess and other soft...and now..there is this error
<intelikey> but i don't think you will hit it that closely....
<intelikey> man dd
<MidMark> Bubba_Gump: koffice is a lot faster than openoffice in kubuntu, but I continue to prefer openoffice
<Bubba_Gump> khirr: which country?
<khirr> Peru
<jobless> !dd
<Bubba_Gump> khirr: i'm filling out the form :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nino> jobless: lol hey you dont have to learn everything today!! Looks like you are on a mission!!
<Bubba_Gump> k
<khirr> wahat could i do...
<Bubba_Gump> khirr: what would be the two letter code for Peru
<intelikey> duarn you ask me what you should do to save your data.  i told you  use testdisk and then mount the partition.  but you don't care for that advice so when you cant get it some other way don't blame me.
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> well phone code?
<eilker> hi to all, how can i use my kubuntu as a web server ? , lamp server is already installed, i have a simple web site, in www folder, how can my friends see this site, as http://myip/??
<jobless> i dont know why i gave up using red hat previously!! maybe its becaue .. i did not have this kind of help ninio .. and i did not know where to ask for it ..! :)
<jobless> !kubuntu
<intelikey> and if you try testdisk and it wont rebuild the partition table   don't blame me for that either.
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. For more info see http://kubuntu.org  -  For support: #kubuntu  -  To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nino> jobless: its  cool man as long as you enjoy it :)
<Bubba_Gump> khirr: UK = united kindom (where i'm from :))
<khirr> PE
<khirr> xD
<khirr> Peru = PE
<jobless> i dont have much else to do nino ..
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<scheuri> eilker: do you have a router?
<eilker> scheuri: yes i have router
<tachyon> anyone here know how to do a bad block scan on your Hard Drive?
<khirr> i cant run ...adept...
<Bubba_Gump> khirr: look in the pastebin in a few seconds
<khirr> i goona restart
<scheuri> eilker: you MAY try to get a dyndns-account, set it up, open up your router (port 80)....
<khirr> pastebin?
<intelikey> tachyon yes
<khirr> i gona restart
<khirr> brb
<abattoir> khirr: wait
<khirr> ?
<khirr> wait?
<khirr> ok
<abattoir> khirr: you don't need to restart if adept doesn't load
<tachyon> intelikey: is there some software i have already?
<khirr> so?
<Bubba_Gump> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30609/
<intelikey> tachyon yes   badblocks
<abattoir> khirr: what does adept say? database is locked?
<khirr> i cant load any web page
<Bubba_Gump> rofl
<eilker> scheuri: thanks let me try for it, from router settings
<Bubba_Gump> i remember now :D
<abattoir> khirr: that pretty much has nothing to do w/ adept
<nino> anybody running firefox 2 and is it stable?
<tachyon> intelikey: where does it live?
<khirr> uhmm, but is adept doesnt load, and cant open conqueror, how can i try with other browser
<niels__> Adept is saying I cannot install packages because another process is blocking the database. How can I fix that?
<intelikey> tachyon you can  sudo mount -o remount,ro /   and anyother partition/fs... then   sudo badblocks /dev/hda (assuming hda of course)
<abattoir> khirr: what does konqueror say? unable to load the page?
<jobless> i started using it today nino .. :)
<khirr> no
<khirr> doesnt open
<abattoir> !adept crash fix | niels__
<ubotu> niels__: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<intelikey> which badblocks
<khirr> usr/lib/libkhtml.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN9KLineEdit13focusOutEventEP11QFocusEvent
<intelikey>  /sbin/badblocks
<nino> jobless: no crashes yet?
<abattoir> khirr: hmm, ok restart :P
<niels__> ubotu: Ok, I will. thanks.
<jobless> nope .. nino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ok, I will. thanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tachyon> intelikey: what's  remount,ro ?
<khirr> ok, i'll do it
<intelikey> tachyon ro=read only
<abattoir> niels__: ubotu is a bot, a computer program
<tachyon> hmmm
<jobless> nino .. and this is the first time i am using firefox ..!
<jobless> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Bubba_Gump> firefox is a good browser
<niels__> abattoir: Arrghh... not again >/(
<intelikey> tachyon if you actually suspect errors  prolly better to boot from a live cd and badblocks your hd
<nino> jobless: lol thx!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> tachyon always a good idea to   man badblocks(or any new command)  before using it.
<niels__> abattoir: This is the second time in my life, I've thanked a bot.
<abattoir> niels__: it happens... now you know :)
<tachyon> as usual the linux tools are overcomplicated
<intelikey> !botsnack | niels
<ubotu> niels: Yum!
<jobless> abattoir: how can i know which are the bots on this channel?
<abattoir> jobless: afaik only ubotu
<Hobbsee> abattoir: and Ubugtu
* niels__ is a bot too
<abattoir> jobless: and ubuntulog, but that doesn't respond to suers
<abattoir> Hobbsee: ubugtu is here?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh, didn't notice
<Hobbsee> abattoir: yep
<Hobbsee> according to my nick completion
<scheuri> I am bot too, gimme snacks! NOW!
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i guess bug tracking is disabled though ;)
<tachyon> mostly when i read man pages i understand LESS as I read
<abattoir> malone bug 1
<khirr> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<jobless> scheuri !scheurisnack !!
<scheuri> Yummy!
<intelikey> !botsnack | scheuri
<ubotu> scheuri: Yum!
<jobless> haha
<Hobbsee> @bugtracker
<scheuri> heh
<khirr> all is ok now :D
<khirr> yeah :D
<jobless> intellikey .. that was better .. a pipe ..:))
<Hobbsee> debian bug 3221
<khirr> where can i download JRE?
<intelikey> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<abattoir> !java
<intelikey> :)
<abattoir> :)
<Hobbsee> debian 65889
<Hobbsee> hmm
<khirr> uhmm
<intelikey> abattoir ever seen anyone mv /usr/*  /    del /usr and make a symlink usr to /
<khirr> cant joind...
<intelikey> ?
<abattoir> intelikey: no
<intelikey> abattoir what all will it hose ?
<abattoir> intelikey: i don't know, haven't tried it yet :P
<intelikey> prolly lots on update and/or removeal of  blah ?
<abattoir> intelikey: wanna see what it does and get back to me? ;)
<Hobbsee> @help
<intelikey> lol  ok
<abattoir> @time UTC
<Ubugtu> Current time in Etc/UTC: November 08 2006, 11:59:23
<alexicon> hey all
<alexicon> whats this error mean?>
<alexicon> install -m 755 bubblemon /usr/local/bin
<alexicon> install: cannot stat `bubblemon': No such file or directory
<abattoir> Hobbsee: i guess that's all it does here :(
<khirr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java --> cant load
<Hobbsee> abattoir: it used to do more, i believe
<scheuri> help.ubuntu.com is down
<honest> is there an issue with gedit in 6.10?
<abattoir> khirr: here too
<jobless> abattoir is there a way in which i can power off the bluetooth on my laptop?
<abattoir> honest: not sure, try asking at #ubuntu
<abattoir> jobless: you mean the hardware?
<honest> abattoir: but i'm running kubuntu
<intelikey> alexicon i'd say your symlike is dangeling
<jobless> yes the bluetooth hardware
<jobless> the light keeps on blinking abattoir
<alexicon> symlink to what though
<abattoir> honest: then try kate
<Hobbsee> jobless: usually in the bios
<alexicon> in the makefile?
<honest> it's a command though
<intelikey> alexicon without the postinst/rm script i'd have no clue.
<jobless> no .. windows had the option like poweroff under bluetooth program!
<jobless> abattoir
<alexicon> kk
<abattoir> jobless: one sec
<abattoir> honest: yes, ubuntu guides refer to gedit, kate is the kubuntu equivalent
<honest> abattoir: ahh ok
<intelikey> alexicon the scripts are in /var/lib/dpkg/info/   don't edit unless you know what you are doing.  that's part of dpkg's stuff you can break dpkg right there if you play around.
<khirr> where can i download jre?
<alexicon> im just installing a small applet from source
<intelikey> alexicon ah source
<abattoir> khirr: there is a version availabe in the repos, or you could get it from sun's website
<abattoir> khirr: try getting a cache of that link
<intelikey> then the makefile should tell you
<alexicon> yah
<scheuri> khirr: there is jre right there...:)
<intelikey> alexicon or maybe even the configure
<alexicon>     install $(INSTALL) bubblemon $(PREFIX)/bin
<scheuri> khirr: either using adept or synaptic or the CLI using the command "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<alexicon> thats the line i guess, $(INSTALL) is just -m 755
<alexicon> prefix is /usr/local
<khirr> i'll try
<intelikey> alexicon prefix could be wrong  try usr/
<abattoir> jobless: you don't have a hardware switch for turning it off?
<jobless> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<khirr> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jobless> no abattoir
<scheuri> khirr: do you have anything open such as adept or so?
<jobless> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<alexicon> nah if i change the prefix its the same error
<khirr> open, but not installing
<alexicon> install: cannot stat `bubblemon': No such file or directory
<scheuri> khirr: and you just tried to install jre with that open adept?
<khirr> open...but no installing nothing
<scheuri> khirr: close it
<dobo> i have managed it to install kubuntu dapper and now i need to call a programme that updates my /etc/modutils.d/* firectory
<khirr> ok
<scheuri> khirr: open a terminal
<scheuri> !CLI
<alexicon> even if i touch /usr/local/bin/bubblemon it still fails
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<khirr> ok
<intelikey> alexicon hehhe i think i see....    apt-cache search bubblemon >>> bubblemon - Bubbling Load Monitoring GNOME Applet
<scheuri> khirr: type "sudo aptitude update"
<alexicon> yeah but i dont want the gnome one
<alexicon> i am in kubuntu eh ;)
<intelikey> try installing that maybe.
<alexicon> just want the old one that i had in fvwm...
<dobo> how can i update modules in dapper ?
<alexicon> none of those gtk bindings for a docapp...
<abattoir> jobless: try 'sudo hciconfig hci0 down'
<niels__> !adept crash | niels
<alexicon> i got that installed intelikey
<khirr> is working...
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<niels__> !adept crash | niels__
<abattoir> !adept crash fix | niels__
<ubotu> niels__: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<alexicon> but theres no bubblemon package
<alexicon> its some gnome-app
<alexicon> that i think i can only get at if i have a gnome panel running
<jobless> ok abattoir
<abattoir> jobless: works?
<jaca> zna moze ktos jakis polski server dla uzytkownikow ubuntu
<khirr> how can i change my root pass since konsole
<nino> jobless: here is some good info http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<jobless> abattoir: it does ..
<abattoir> ok
<jobless> now do i type up instead of down to get it back? abattoir?
<khirr> how can i change my root pass since konsole
<Jazon> anytime i call an X app from console, i get this error... X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166 <=== anyone knowhow to get rid of it?  (the apps all work perfectly fine, its just this comes up everytime!!
<abattoir> jobless: yes :)
<jaca> czy ktos tu w ogole gada po polsku
<jobless> abattoir: works like a charm ..! :)
<abattoir> khirr: root password or your password?
<alexicon> intelikey: look at the packge info for bubblemon... theres no bin???
<khirr> root
<abattoir> jobless: nice :)
<alexicon> only installed docs
<abattoir> khirr: did you create a root account(enable it, actually) ?
<jaca> i am must going now
<khirr> i have this acount....but i wanna change my root pass
<khirr> i dont remeber the command
<scheuri> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abattoir> khirr: ubuntu comes w/ root disabled... so did you enable it?
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> since konsole?
<scheuri> make proper sentences please
<abattoir> khirr: you mean the password you enter when you type sudo command?
<intelikey> alexicon ksysguard wont do what you want, i don't susspose.
<dobo> khirr sudo su - and do what you wanna do
<khirr> yes
<khirr> doesnt reconice my pass
<khirr> when i change it..it reconice
<abattoir> khirr: that is *your* password
<khirr> i remember
<khirr> i know, but i'd like change it
<alexicon> intelikey: bubblemon is just something i miss from my old system, theres alternatives but nothin like my little floating ducky :P
<abattoir> khirr: try 'passwd'
<dobo> khirr: sudo su - < enter pwd> and then at the root prompt # passwd
<jobless> jobless
<khirr> uhmm
<khirr> but, how can i change ir
<khirr> it
<intelikey> alexicon you left me clue/speachless  </shrugs>
<dobo> with passwd khirr
<dobo> passwd is a command
<abattoir> khirr: enter 'passwd' in konsole, that command changes your password
<scheuri> khirr: if you type "passwd" you will be asked for a new one
<alexicon> heh sorry bout t[Bheh
<intelikey> <jobless> jobless   :)
<khirr> runed :D
<dobo> hey folks i need to update modutils.d/ directory
<dobo> how can i do that
<scheuri> khirr: have you typed "sudo aptitude update"?
<khirr> yes
<scheuri> khirr: did end without error?
<khirr> yes
<dobo> and how can i enable the bash-completion for the user ?
<scheuri> khirr: now try "sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre"
<khirr> cant load
<intelikey> dobo echo '. /etc/bash_completion ' >> ~/.bashrc
<khirr> -_-
<scheuri> khirr: okay...try "aptitude search sun-java5-jre"
<jobless> goodnite all!
<scheuri> jobless: same to you
<khirr> pi  sun-java5-jre                       - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0
<intelikey> lessjob c++ you.
<nino> jobless: cheers
<scheuri> khirr: is it a p or an i at the beginning?
<khirr> WHAT?
<khirr> what?
<khirr> i didnt understand
<scheuri> khirr: is it a p or an i at the beginning of the line you just copied and pasted into IRC
<Jazon> guys, what changed in edgy to make my acpi go nuts?
<khirr> uhm
<intelikey> dobo you can edit /etc/bash.bashrc for a system wide enablement of bashrc
<intelikey> ooops bash_completion
<scheuri> clever to have a nick called edgy...every second line is highlighted...;)
<intelikey> dobo same basic idea.
<Jazon> heh
<scheuri> khirr: uhm??
<khirr> i'm here
<khirr> ...
<khirr> jre :(
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !universe
<intelikey> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<scheuri> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<scheuri> poor bot
<intelikey> don't you just love symlinks.....
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<scheuri> :)
<scheuri> awkward ways? like compiling....yikes...;)
<intelikey> acrobat installer ?
<intelikey> install.exe ?
<scheuri> is available...acroread...:)
<intelikey> err scuse me    wine install.exe
<scheuri> hehhe
<scheuri> I am actually suprised how often that works
<khirr> i dont have the web repository list
<intelikey> tar x file.tgz ;cd file ;./configure ;make ;make install
<scheuri> intelikey: see...that is very very awkward...;)
<intelikey> khirr sure you do.   /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> scheuri kinda like   alian file.rpm
<khirr> i've done
<dobo> its the damn useradd tool defaulting to /bin/sh
<khirr> i dont have them
<scheuri> oh, that is worse...how dare you mention it
<dobo> need to restart x
<intelikey> khirr edgy or dapper ?
<drayen> Humm... i have a set of large extneral usb hard disks, which i've formatted to use ext2 - however i find they keep getting corrupted due to my slackness of unmounting propperly (laptop user) and was wondering if there was any way to force a e2fsck after every X conections?
<khirr> dapper
<dobo> jippi bash_completion works
<honest> would anyone be able to tell me what this means "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument"
<khirr> can u tellme wieh is the repository to java?
<khirr> to can write this on my dource list
<khirr> source..
<intelikey> drayan wont setting the passnum =1 do that    see man mount   and man fstab     /etc/fstab >>> /dev/sda /mountpoint auto defaults 1 1
<drayen> Khirr - have you tried easyubuntu? helps you install things like java and codex
<khirr> no
<drayen> intelikey: humm... okay i will look at that
<drayen> khirr: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> dat'l kubber hit.
<cox377> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<freewill> what is that 3d-desktop thingy called that kororaa has?
<cox377> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> how to change dispaly resolution?
<cpk1> kmenu > system settings > display
<ubuntu> thx
<cox377> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<freewill> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable _> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed -> the nvidia driver for your running kernel. HOW DO I SOLVE TIHS?
<khirr> one of you have a good souercelist for dapper??
<khirr> if onw of you have nice sourcelist for dapper...this will be nice :D
<franklyn> well, i'm looking for an sources list providing w32codecs
<Ash-Fox> Oh great... I accidently deleted a important folder
<freewill> uname  -i --> unknown
<khirr> yesterday one guy gave me one source list..but not for dapper :(
<franklyn> i think that doesn't matter in case of w32codecs
<Ash-Fox> Anybody know of a way to recover files from reiserfs?
<Ash-Fox> deleted files
<freewill> anyone know how i can install my nvidia drivers?
<Ash-Fox> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dobo> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<abattoir> !nvidia | freewill
<ubotu> freewill: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<freewill> dobo, i have installed that but if i tipe "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it tells me "Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed the nvidia driver for your running kernel."
<freewill> btw i am using this howto "https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html"
<Ash-Fox> have you tried restarting?
<freewill> no i'll ...
<Ash-Fox> Assuming you have installed the nvidia drivers.
<freewill> yes
<freewill> cya nou-nou...
<vlt> Hello. In ktorrent I want to limit the bandwith. For upload it works but download speed doesn't care about my settings. Is there a way to limit it without admin rights?
<freewill> i restarted but it still tells me the same thing..
<daurn> hi a;;
<daurn> hi all
<daurn> i'm trying to samba
* daurn dances
<daurn> - how do i set it up?
<daurn> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wrede> wireless assistant does not work for me when connecting to an encryped network (so far the only one I have tried). After an attempt with Wireless Assistant, I can get into the network with ifup. How come?
<intelikey> well i've desided to do an optical debug on this scripts.....
<intelikey> i'm going to stair at them until they are fixed.
<malix0> Hi all
<malix0> I've a problem with kopete
<intelikey> !work | malix0
<ubotu> malix0: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ehird> where do i buy a tshirt saying "I STILL USE XMMS."?
<malix0> when I send a message if is after my message there is no problem, but if I send a message after other it took a lot of time to get prompt
<malix0> kopete look for about 10 seconds
<intelikey> ehird see the vendor on the corner of 57th and lamar
<rolando> hi
<ehird> intelikey: =P
<rolando> how do i get rid of a package that adept says its broken?
<rolando> i cant remove it
<intelikey> rolando sudo apt-get remove package  ?
<malix0> So I strace the process and I find that if I send a message after mine 5/6 call to mmap2 are made, but when I send a messagga after someone the call to mmap2 become 16700
<rolando> intelikey: this is what i get
<intelikey> dpkg -P package --force-all   ???
<rolando> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rolando> i dont understand that dpkg force all
<intelikey> man dpkg
<intelikey> use the force luke.....
<rolando> but i thought dpkg was to install packages i have in my drive
<rolando> lol
<intelikey> rolando dpkg == debian package manager    it is the package manager.  apt/adept/* use dpkg
<intelikey> dselect is one tool of dpkg   you might want to look into it also
<Ash-Fox> !skype
<rolando> intelikey: so i have to do this via comand line
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<intelikey> rolando if dpkg is hosed  yeah i doubt you fix it from a gui.
<intelikey> however... one could i guess  if he wasn't afraid to play around in /var/lib/dpkg/info/   in knoqueror......    hehhe.
<intelikey> warning all crash test dummies.    playing in /var/lib/dpkg/info/  is not advised with child safty restraints.....
<intelikey> without....
<rolando> i just wanna remove it
<rolando> compiz-plugins
<intelikey> hosed that didn't i...
<rolando> cuz it wants to install compiz-core :S
<intelikey> so remove... blast that puppy out of existance.... nuke it till it glows and shoot it at night.....
<intelikey> kill
<intelikey> kill -9 -1    kill kill kill!
<cox377> is it possiuble to install stuff whilst on live cd?
<intelikey> heh.
<intelikey> cox377 sure is.
<cox377> intelikey: what about sudo?
<intelikey> cox377 what about it ?
<intelikey> cox377   sudo echo "does it work"
<cox377> interlikey: well u dont have a sudo pass on live cd do yah?
<intelikey> if it says "does it work"  then it works....
<intelikey> cox377 no you don't have a passwd    so ?
<intelikey> who needs a stinking password.  you're root jr.
<intelikey> i don't need no stinking password,   i'm from east L A
<intelikey> oh sorry.... green card.
<GnarusLeo> Hi! Does anyone know why my fonts look like crap in amsn? Where can I get normal fonts? or how?
* daurn hates linux
<daurn> i can't get samba or any ftp server to work
* GnarusLeo loves his linux :)
<Lynoure> daurn: I recommend moving away from it if you really hate it...
<daurn> heh
<daurn> i'm trying
<daurn> ... now
<daurn> i'm trying to get my files off
<Lynoure> But if you instead tell what's the problem with samba and or ftp, people can try to help you.
<intelikey> that kinda pisses me off......    i asked one simple question in #bash and all i got was this big I little u complex over flowing with screw you's.....
<Lynoure> Without any details my guess is limited to "check that your firewall or router is not blocking the traffic"
<intelikey> iv i ever act like that some body remind me what it's like.......
<GnarusLeo> Hi! Does anyone know why my fonts look like crap in amsn? Where can I get normal fonts? or how? Its programmed in TK/TCL (I think thats whats wrong)
<daurn> Lynoure: router/firewall blocking something within my lan?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ! :)
<daurn> well
<daurn> i'm trying to set up samba
<daurn> but.... when i goto it in linux OR windows
<daurn> its empty
<Lynoure> daurn: Not impossible, depends on your setup and some also have fw on the server
<intelikey> anyone in here able to answer my bash question?      "what is the better way to find out if a script is called in a bash shell or other environment?   maybe $PPID ???"
<daurn> here is my smb.conf:
<daurn> http://rafb.net/paste/results/N5jXYj28.html
<daurn> please try to make betterer
<daurn> aka, woreking
<intelikey> daurn i hope someone in here can fix it for you.  (i can't)   but if not you might ask in  ##linux   sometimes you can get some really good networking help in there,   other times you just get abuse....
<Lynoure> daurn: So, what directory are you putting your files into to share them?
<daurn> intelikey: just get abuse or no one paying attention
<daurn> Lynoure: i would like to share root, but, predomiently, /media/sda1
<Lynoure> daurn: does not look like there are any share directories defined, I do not think storage does that
<Lynoure> daurn: (but I could be wrong)
<daurn> heh i used the kubuntu gui for that part
<dude_> hi guys
<dude_> abattoir!
<dude_> jucato !
<abattoir> hello dude_
<daurn> someone?
<dude_> abattoir: can you suggest a satellite tracking app?
<abattoir> dude_: a satellite tracking app?? what sort of satellites?
* abattoir hopes it's a simple moon phase prog.
<dude_> abattoir: satellite images, aside from google earth
<abattoir> dude_: there are a lot of online solutions... not aware of anything stable other than google earth for linux
<dude_> abattoir: ok tnx
<daurn> confugring anything in linux actually makes me want to kill my self
<BluesKaj> google earth is prolly the best
<dude_> daurn: i've been there
<dude_> : )
<intelikey> daurn oh don't do that.   don't take it that seriously.  we rather have you on M$ than dead....
<dude_> daurn: inot only likk myself but chop my body into pieces
<Lam_> linux is fun to configure! :)
<dude_> daurn: not only kill myself but chop my body into pieces
<daurn> just help me getting my damn data off
<daurn> so i can shred my linux goodbye
<dude_> daurn: actually, im still there, just take it easy
<intelikey> daurn what about another approach.   ssh  and scp ?
<Lynoure> daurn: try adding   browsable = yes   to Storage
<freewill> how do i enable xgl in kubuntu?
<ketsugi> freewill: #ubuntu-xgl
<abattoir> !xgl | freewill
<ubotu> freewill: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> or i'll stay out of the way and let Lynoure help you.
<dude_> daurn: there are lots of people who are willing to help
<Lynoure> intelikey: not a good idea, I need to go soon again
<daurn> is this a problem?
<freewill> ketsugi, thx
<daurn> daurnimator@desktop:/media/sda1$ /usr/bin/smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<intelikey> Lynoure better than me trying to help with smba
<Lynoure> intelikey: I should learn not to try to help people when I'm in a hurry
<daurn> Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused)
<daurn> Connection to 127.0.0.1 failed
<daurn> dude_: just they get distracted every 10seconds, and i have to find someone new
<BluesKaj> Anyone here using Streamtuner ?
<intelikey> Lynoure i'm firstly network illiterate and secondly M$ blind.
<Lynoure> intelikey: I just get rash from MS :)
<intelikey> thirdly samba dislexic.
<dude_> !Streamtuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Streamtuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daurn> as  i was saying....
<Lynoure> daurn: is that a new occarance? Empty usually means something else than not being able to connect to oneself
<Lynoure> s/occarancee/occurance
<daurn> Lynoure: can i just give you ssh access & you do it for me?
<Lynoure> oh well, I better go
<daurn> :(
<dude_> by Lynoure, take care dude
<Lynoure> daurn: I hugely recommend giving ssh access to people you do not know, really
<intelikey> daurn if you can ssh from one box to the other just scp the files over.
<daurn> scp?
<intelikey> secure copy
<intelikey> works over ssh connection
<Lynoure> scp is good stuff :)
<daurn> AHHH
<daurn> ssh won't work
<intelikey> nm
<intelikey> see key word beginning former statement.   "IF"
<daurn> just help me get my damn data off
<daurn> telnet into me if you want
<daurn> i just need it done
<intelikey> pull the hd and plug it in the other box      mount it and    move it.
<daurn> i'm despeate
<wezlo> hey, anyone know where the "safely remove" option went for removable disks?
<daurn> intelikey: in a raid array only working in this box
<daurn> wezlo: right click it on desktop -> eject
<intelikey> raid.... e gads.
<wezlo> daurn: I did - not one of the options
<daurn> just help me ffs
<intelikey> ok sorry daurn just type /ignore intelikey all     please.
<dude_> ,m
<dobo> mplayer is the de facto standard player for linux based systems.
<dobo> and i need to install it by hand
<daurn> dobo: i'm happy for you
<wezlo> daurn, but it is an option in the media browser - that's just weird (I just checked)
<intelikey> dobo i thought vlc was.... or sox :)
<dobo> its a nice distribution, but it doesnt fit my needs. looks fine, works strange.
* daurn takes an axe to his computer
<daurn> DIE
<daurn> DIE
<fumbalah> I have a Inspiron 6000 that is working wondefully, except when I try and enable the wireless card, it just stays disabled
<intelikey> use the 8 lbs'er
<wezlo> does anyone else get the impression that edgy was rushed?
<daurn> fumbalah: ndiswrapper?
<fumbalah> ah, good call
<daurn> ARG
<freewill> i don't understand what these people say with "nvidia 9xxxx" http://swik.net/aiglx
<intelikey> wezlo nah ......
<instructor> Man (k)ubuntu is really getting under my skin
<wezlo> intelikey - it's just that I've had a LOT of problems - and I did a clean install
<intelikey> freewill the prorpitary driver version number 9****
<ubuntu> instructor: why?
<instructor> Well it kant make up it's mind
<intelikey> wezlo eeek   i been hearing "lot of problems from upgraded" but not "lot of problems from clean install"....
<freewill> intelikley: ok, i thought i was for the range of cards u know like 7900....
<instructor> Everytime I reboot the machine I need to crawl behind my computer to reconnect the network
<BluesKaj> well instructor, it eventuall works with right "instructions":)  not like some other distros i can name
<intelikey> freewill yes   the xxx  or  *** means any three digits
<instructor> and so far it seems that every other day konqueror swaps the shortcut keys from ^{ to ^PgUp
<instructor> wait ^[
<wezlo> intelikey - well it's a bunch of little things like my touchpad not being configured, wireless being buggy, and now removing removable drives from teh desktop
<instructor> BluesKaj: how do I get it to stop swapping back and forth between network cards?
<Crissi> hi
<wezlo> I had to recompile kino, my wireless card drivers, and edit xorg.conf by hand
<Crissi> in which package is kuickshow included? i could not find it. normally its part of kdebase
<Crissi> kdegraphics
<intelikey> mmm wezlo those things....  none of which i would have noticed being a console user with no wifi or touchpad.
<wezlo> one thing I DO like is my sound notifications are synced with alert windows now
<SHRIKEE> oy, why does when i use suspend mode on my laptop a screensave-ish thing show up :S
<wezlo> intelikey - yah, but it's a desktop distro so those things seem like big misses
<SHRIKEE> i mena, when i resume the system. then after 10 minutes or so this thing comes up
<cpk1> Crissi: you're not going to like this but rofl File kuickshow found in kdegraphics-doc-html
<BluesKaj> sorry instructor , i'm not sure ...i'm still trying get kubuntu to network with wife's windows pc
<wezlo> I think I'll run the beta's next cycle so I can submit bug reports
<instructor> BluesKaj: What's the issue?
<cpk1> unless maybe kuickshow is part of kdegraphics
<intelikey> wezlo oh yeah, i don't disagree with you at all.  just that it's things i dont use.
<Jucato> cpk1, Crissi: kuickshow has been unsuported since Dapper, because of its dependency on an older version of imlib, while the rest of the system uses imlib2
<wezlo> intelikey - heh, I find that funny, why aren't your just using debian?
<Crissi> h?
<Jucato> unsupported = removed
<intelikey> wezlo that's a good idea.  they need that kind of help    if you don't "burn out" on it.
<Crissi> its part of kdegraphics!!!
<intelikey> wezlo because i'm on dialup and the ubuntu cd was free   lol
<wezlo> intelikey - well my problem is that I've only got one laptop to test on and if it gets borked I'm in big trough
<wezlo> trouble
<wezlo> intelikey - ROFL
<intelikey> duel boot
<intelikey> dual
<Crissi> Jucato: its very sad to kick kuickshow
<BluesKaj> instructor, kubuntu sees the network but not the shared files on the windows pc
<instructor> what does smb:/ return?
<intelikey> wezlo stable on one part beta on another
<BluesKaj> i can print to the windows network printer np
<Jucato> Crissi: the devs said that if someone is willing to package kuickshow (using the older imlib) and maintain it regularly, they'll be happy to put it back in. but right now, it's not a priority, specially with GwenView and Digikam now installed by default
<intelikey> Jucato you gonna take that challange ?
<Jucato> intelikey: definitely not :)
<intelikey> heh
<intelikey> just thought i'd ask faceously
<Jucato> 1) I don't know how to, 2) I don't even know what kuickshow can do that gwenview/digikam with kipi-plugins can't, and 3) I don't need it :P
<SHRIKEE> why does there a screensaver appear after i use suspend and resume the system :S
<pichi_> hello to all
<jazzrocker> how do i take a screenshot?
<v3ctor> shrikee: because of the time difference between suspend time and unsuspend time
<Crissi> Jucato: debian package is already there
<dude_> jucato: have you installed xgl or beryl ?
<abattoir> jazzrocker: hit Print Screen on the keyboard
<Jucato> dude_: no
<Crissi> just fetch it and modify debian dir
<SHRIKEE> yes but when i resume it the screensaver appears after like 10 minutes
<abattoir> jazzrocker: if that doesn't work, launch ksnapshot
<SHRIKEE> like a regular one
<SHRIKEE> i dont want it :(
<dude_> jucato: still no plan?
<Jucato> Crissi: like I said, I won't be doing it. for the aforementioned reasons
<Jucato> hi abattoir!
<Crissi> blah
<Jucato> dude_: haven't settled down a bit yet
<Crissi> no plausible
<abattoir> hey Jucato, when did you come back? ;)
<v3ctor> no clue ont that, i don't use suspend
<Jucato> abattoir: a few minutes ago...
<Crissi> thats not a reason
<Jucato> I forgot to log out
<Jucato> Crissi: what is not a reason?
<Crissi> what you say about kuickshow
<dude_> abattoir: what do you think? should i install beryl or xgl?
<Crissi> its simply to package like other kde programs too
<constantine-xvi> is there any way to force konqueror to put the filemanager and browser instances in different windows?
<abattoir> dude_: umm, they really are not substitutes
<abattoir> dude_: aiglx + beryl seems to be the most recommended way
<Jucato> dude_: maybe you mean beryl or compiz? xgl or aiglx?
<abattoir> dude_: edgy right?
<dude_> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> dude_: ok, then you have compositing on in X, all you need is to get beryl
<cpk1> constantine-xvi: open 2 different instances and use one for filemanager and one for browser?
<Vegeta^> Is it possible for the editor KATE to read serveral encodings at once?
<Vegeta^> texteditor*
<Jucato> Crissi: I'm just saying what the devs had said. Kubuntu packages stuff in main differently from how Debian does it or some other distro for that matter
<dude_> abattoir: "apt-get install beryl?"
<abattoir> dude_: yes, but you'll have to enable 3rd party repos first
<abattoir> dude_: wait
<constantine-xvi> cpk1: i have konqui set to load everything in the same window, so when i plug in a flash drive, it pops up in with my browser tabs, or vice versa
<dude_> k
<constantine-xvi> if i tell it to not load everything in the same window, i get tons of windows
<Crissi> Jucato: the devs are sometimes stupid. still too many bugs in etchy... same as in dapper on release...
<cpk1> constantine-xvi: if you get a tab in the wrong window you can drag it to the other one
<Jucato> Crissi: if that is your view, then either 1) take it up with those stupid devs or 2) package kuickshow for Kubuntu yourself, since apparently you are quite knowledgeable
<abattoir> dude_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX and http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/
<abattoir> dude_: i'm assuming you have a capable video card
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<abattoir> !beryl | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<intelikey> don't let it get to you....
<abattoir> those too, of course
<Crissi> i think i'll kick ubuntu..
<cpk1> over kuickview?!?!
<Crissi> there too many bugs and stupid things
<dude_> ohh..links again...ok hehehhe, just kiding
* intelikey kicks ubuntu
* cpk1 puts on steel toed boots...
<Jucato> there are more stupid users than there are bugs and stupid things
* cpk1 kicks ubuntu
<abattoir> Jucato +1 ;)
<intelikey> no dought
<magical_trevsky> in /etc/sudoers, it says it must be edited by visudo, but can I not just use 'sudo nano'?
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: i think visudo is just enhance nano
<abattoir> *enhanced
<magical_trevsky> abattoir, ok, cool
<magical_trevsky> thanks
<dude_> abattoir: wish me luck hehehe
<cpk1> programming is a race between programmers making more idiot-proof programs and the universe making stupider and stupider idiots
<abattoir> magical_trevsky: sudo visudo is pretty much the same as sudo nano, i think
<cpk1> the universe is winning
<intelikey> magical_trevsky you can.   visudo would check the syntax of the file and if it's not sane offer to let you go back in and fix it....
<abattoir> dude_: heh, good luck
<Jucato> cpk1: that's why we need more MOTU (Masters of the Universe) :P
<cpk1> lol
<dude_> abattoir: btw, where should i add those line dev?
<intelikey> i have edited  sudoers with  jed  nano  mcedit   you name it.
<dude_> abattoir: at the buttom?
<abattoir> dude_: line dev?
<dude_> abattoir: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy
<abattoir> dude_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> dude_: doesn't the page say that?
* abattoir checks
<Jucato> anyone knows which package will install the man pages for C/C++ functions? or if there is such a thing...
<intelikey> magical_trevsky may i sujest you set a root password until you get finished playing with sudoers.  makes things recoverable
<dude_> abattoir: ya...at the of the list?
<abattoir> dude_: yeah, you can add it to the bottom of the list
<abattoir> (if you mean that)
<dude_> ok
<intelikey> one mis-char in sudoers and you are in for a reboot unless you can get in a root shell
<intelikey> also of note   make the symlink  " /usr/bin/editor  "   point to your favorite text based editor and visudo will open with that editor.
<dude_> abattoir: getting public key error
<abattoir> dude_: you can ignore that
<abattoir> dude_: or you could add the key for that repo
<bordi> @@seen dobo
<abattoir> !seen dobo
<ubotu> I last saw dobo (n=dobo@Q1d65.q.pppool.de) 26m 26s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<abattoir> bordi: ^^^
<intelikey> ! !
<bordi> abattoir, yes thanks
<intelikey> hut oh... i hope that's not a recursive bomb i just dropped on the bot...
<dude_> abattoir: but when i sudo apt-get update, it gives me this error ----> W: GPG error: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<intelikey> ! ! ! !
<abattoir> dude_: you can safely ignore that
<abattoir> intelikey: i'm pretty sure the developers of supybot would've thought of that ;)
<abattoir> or atleast would've come across it before
<Jucato> !
<intelikey> one would hope so...
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<dude_> abattoir: i hope this will work hehehe
<intelikey> dude_ what  "<dude_> abattoir: getting public key error "   error are you getting ?
<Jucato> GPG errors probably
<abattoir> intelikey: <dude_> abattoir: but when i sudo apt-get update, it gives me this error ----> W: GPG error: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D6CFB44DD800CD9
<scheuri> rehi all
<dude_> abattoir: irssi -c right?
<dude_> hehehehe
<abattoir> heh
<abattoir> and w3m too ;)
<intelikey> abattoir i was "aimed" to point out that  W != E
<Jucato> dude_: irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> ;/
<Jucato> but w3m isn't installed by default, right?
<v3ctor> i still like lynx
<abattoir> intelikey: isn't W a warning?
<intelikey> abattoir yes indeed
<dude_> abattoir: gettin ready to enter the world of crash again hehehehe
<intelikey> W = warning     E = error     w != e
<abattoir> intelikey: to be fair, it does say GPG error ;)
<intelikey> yes but the prepended W means it's only a warning.
<abattoir> ok ok
<dennister> g'day ppls
<Jucato> shall we get into a debate because of this? :P
<scheuri2> hi dennister
<dennister> hi scheuri2
<scheuri> yay, that is fun
<scheuri> sorry..
<dennister> lol...2 scheuris
<abattoir> Jucato: yay debates, fun :D
* Jucato doesn't want to debate with abattoir...
<abattoir> hehe
<Jucato> abattoir: don't get me wrong. only because of a certain DH :P
<intelikey> E != W    W == the system saying "i noticed a security hole, you may want to check it out; and maybe fix it.  but this process is finishing without error"
<abattoir> Jucato: dh?
<Jucato> abattoir: nvm :P
<Jucato> just teasing you
<abattoir> yeah, that's fine, but what is DH
<abattoir> dream host? :P
<Jucato> abattoir: wow, you *are* smart :)
<Jucato> heheh anyway, brb :P
<abattoir> Jucato: yeah, i get that abnormality when i don't sleep often
<abattoir> oh ... wait... nvm
<Jucato> abattoir: getting enough sleep *is* the abnormality for you :)
<scheuri> you two are great...really....stop talking...all the people having questions are afraid of asking them because of you two...:)
<intelikey> while   E == the system saying " something went south, and i'm not sure how to handle it.  please help me! "
<abattoir> scheuri: ugh, that was the plan... how did you find out? :(
<scheuri> abattoir: uhmm...wild guessing I guess...;)
<h3sp4wn> That above error message can happen if your clock is set incorrectly (and then it happens every time)
<scheuri> abattoir: was working in support once as well...;)
<dude_> hehehe, twilight zone
<h3sp4wn> (or at least did on debian mipsel - when I was last debugging it)
* abattoir says "Bring 'em on"
<abattoir> ok, have to go bye :P
<intelikey> later ab.
<scheuri> later abattoir
<abattoir> intelikey: nah, was just kidding
<intelikey> no i wasn't.
<scheuri> aww
<intelikey> :)
<abattoir> ok, i'll stop w/ this offtopic chatter
<abattoir> dude_: how is the install going?
<dude_> abattoir: hehehe, hang
<instructor> aseigo: Ha ha well done
* aseigo looks around.
<instructor> aseigo: http://forum.meebo.com/viewtopic.php?p=187&sid=b5200737e8f0d27e9cb93fcac85d2bc4#187
<aseigo> instructor: my name is seigo not sergio
* instructor looks back
<instructor> Why so it is :-)
<abattoir> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> hey! i have  a problem about kde-guidance-powermanager... when i turns on the notebook, it boots up, i login
<MetaMorfoziS> and after that, it said the lid is closed, and itlocks the screen
<MetaMorfoziS> that does this after all boots
<MetaMorfoziS> and its annoying, how can i solve it or where it's config file?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<voicu> is there a config file for iptables that I cand edit directly?
<scheuri> hoi soulrider
<soulrider> hi scheuri
<scheuri> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys how do i listen to the radio from kubuntu
<Th3_Cr0up13R> internet
<Th3_Cr0up13R> radio
<scheuri> should be?
<scheuri> we?
<dude_> abattoir: still alive
<dude_> abattoir: hehehehe
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: just use amarok
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you know something like the media player on windows has , does ubu have anything like that
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: Point it to a stream
<abattoir> dude_: barely
<dude_> abattoir: there's an error
<abattoir> dude_: pastebin it if it's large
<dude_> abattoir: xgl is not present
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: there is some in the default playlists
<dude_> abattoir: xgl is not present
<Th3_Cr0up13R> nice
<dude_> abattoir: whats that?
<abattoir> dude_: aiglx should be on, if you're using edgy
<Th3_Cr0up13R> h3sp4wn:  thanx
<dude_> abattoir: nvidia present, xgl not present <--- this is the error then it hangs
<abattoir> dude_: not sure, try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<dude_> abattoir: but when i run the beryl configuration, its working
<Th3_Cr0up13R> h3sp4wn:  something weird that happens to my dvd-recorder
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: Don't know much about cd / dvd writing
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it recognises my data dvds but when i put a movie dvd it doesnt even mount the drive
<v3ctor> !dvd
<ehird> is there a way to make ls output something like this, one line per directory:
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ehird> file in dir 1.ext file 2 in dir 1.ext
<ehird> file in dir 2.ext file 2 in dir 2.ext
<ehird> i.e. easily passable to commandline tools
<ehird> using recursive mode obviously
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you see i gog the libdvdcss2 and all the libraries that got dvd on them
<Th3_Cr0up13R> even dev and doc for them but it doesnt seem to recognise it
<ehird> :/
<mentok> anyone here have any trouble running qjackctl as a non-root user?
<voicu> ehird: find creates such an output
<mentok> or anyone know the solution to running qjackctl as a non-root user?
<h3sp4wn> mentok: have you a realtime kernel and all the associated stuff you need to get it working right ?
<ehird> voicu: it does one line per file
<ehird> i need files per folder on one line (i'm passing it to an album replaygain script)
<ehird> preferably i need to ignore files called cover.jpg too
<mentok> i don't have the realitime kernel at the moment
<h3sp4wn> mentok: are you using pam or realtime-lsm ?
<voicu> ehird, oh, sorry
<mentok> h3sp4wn hmm, not sure
<ehird> voicu: thanks though
<h3sp4wn> mentok: Did you see the ubuntu studio website ?
<mentok> h3sp4wn: I know it works because when I do kdesu qjackctl I can run jack
<mentok> h3sp4wn: i read ubuntu studio, but I may have to go back and do that again
<mentok> h3sp4wn: is there a module there I need to load in order to use it as non-root
<mentok> ?
<h3sp4wn> mentok: you use either pam or realtime-lsm but I don't remember how (I have only had it working right once quite a while ago)
<dude_> abattoir: no one is answering : (
<mentok> h3sp4wn: hmm, I had it running previously, without a realtime kernel, but since I did the update to 6.10 I had to reload everything
<abattoir> dude_: it's not a very busy channel, be a bit patient...
<abattoir> dude_: try #beryl too
<h3sp4wn> mentok: what sort of latency
<lupine_85> ooooooooh, what a lie :p
<mentok> best latency I got is about 1ms
<h3sp4wn> but how consistant ?
<mentok> h3sp4wn: very consistent, very few x-runs if any
<mentok> h3sp4wn: I'm using an amd64 without realtime
<Sheazsche> whats a good kde program for editing my startup services?
<Sheazsche> also is there a way i can view whats going on during the bootup splash screen
<h3sp4wn> Sheazsche: Don't know of a kde one but sysv-rc-conf , rcconf or update-rc.d are all reasonably good
<h3sp4wn> Sheazsche: remove the quiet from the kernel boot line (by pressing e from grub for example)
<freewill> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/about-kubuntu/C/index.html here they say edgy has kde 3.5.4 and on my edgy setup it tells me its got 3.5.5
<Jucato> freewill: by the time that KDE 3.5.5 was added, it was already to late to update/change the official documentation.
<freewill> Jucato so you can only update the official documentation before it gets released?
<Jucato> freewill: some updates didn't make it to what they called the documentation "freeze" (I forgot the exact term)
<freewill> Jucato lol ok anyways i just actually wanted to know if its wronge cya
<Th3_Cr0up13R> im using kde , are the kdm themes gona work from kde-look
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i tried to download a couple but i dont seem to get them working
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: yes. I suggest installing the "kdmtheme" package to make installing them easier
<Angrataf> ehem.. i've got a question (again :P) i have installed rpm and alien, kann i now install *.rpms simple with rpm in the bash, like in suse?
<ehird> Angrataf: conver it wtih alien
<abattoir> Angrataf: suse rpms might not work very well
<abattoir> Angrataf: couldn't you find deb packages?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i get the file is not a valid kdm theme archive
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what something.* should they be?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> something.kth , something.png what type should they be cause the ones i got nothing is a valid one aparently
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: it should be a .tar.gz archive. Are you trying to install a KDM theme or a KDE theme? (big difference)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> kde theme
<Th3_Cr0up13R> sorry kdm theme
<Th3_Cr0up13R> im trying to install  kdm theme with kdmtheme package you told me
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: did you install the "kdmtheme" package I told you about?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yes
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thats what im using now
<Jucato> ah. can you give me a link to that kdm theme you're trying to use?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> http://www.kde-look.org/ kdm themes
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: which one exactly? there are lots of them
<dude_> abattoir: : (
<Th3_Cr0up13R> just managed to install black-gentoo
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: btw, are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> dapper
<Jucato> ah there you have it :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it wasnt that i wanted to do though i wanted to change the kde look , like the kde theme
<abattoir> dude_: what happened?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> kdm looks like it is the login page
<dude_> abattoir: it freezes
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: the KDM theme *is* the login screen
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i need to change the theme in kde like how the windows appear and colours and all this
<abattoir> dude_: sorry, can't help much, haven't used beryl
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: what you wanted to do was change the *KDE* appearance.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yep i guess, i tried from the system / appearance but i need something else like new themes and styles but it doesnt look
<Th3_Cr0up13R> like i can install them properly
<dude_> abattoir: its, ok tnx
<abattoir> dude_: asked at #beryl and #ubuntu-xgl?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> is there a kde theme package like it was for the kdm
<dude_> abattoir: no replys
<abattoir> dude_: be patient and wait
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i know dekorator but it doesnt seem to work on mine
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: this might help: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30641/ (you might have to copy and paste the text in Kate to read it)
<dude_> abattoir: maybe i have to install nvidia driver
<abattoir> dude_: ugh, you didn't?
<abattoir> dude_: i remember specifically telling you that
<Jucato> dude_: you need 3D acceleration to use all that XGL stuff
<gnomefreak> dude_: the beta drivers
<abattoir> dude_: something to the effect that i assume you have a capable card and 3d accel. enabled
<gnomefreak> !nvidia-beta | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<dude_> abattoir: but i have a 3ddesktop app and it is working
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it must be the beta drivers? the regulard nvidia-glx drivers won't work?
<abattoir> *3d h/w acceleration
<gnomefreak> Jucato: not unless he installs xgl
<dude_> gnomefreak: beryl
<gnomefreak> Jucato: the non beta drivers dont work with aiglx
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ah
<gnomefreak> dude_: xgl + beryl or nvidia-beta+beryl
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you see it says i have to choose dekorator from system settings but i cannot see it in my system settings
<dude_> ok
<gnomefreak> dude_: please see #ubuntu-xgl /topic for instuctions
<MRMorefield-ft> i try the command : sudo apt -get update . but he says he cant find apt
<sledge_at_work> MRMorefield-ft: trp apt-get instead of apt -get
<sledge_at_work> :P
<dude_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<MRMorefield-ft> hahaha:P
<MRMorefield-ft> thx
<MRMorefield-ft> iam such a loser
<MRMorefield-ft> it works now
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i got a cannon ip15000 but on the model selection in the setup it wants me to find some kind of file in some location
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i looked the internet no help in canon 15000 driver
<Th3_Cr0up13R> or setup
<Th3_Cr0up13R> under modle selection ip15k doesnt exist
<ehird> anybody know a good replaygain scanner for linux?
<ehird> it should automatically do album-replaygain based on the album tags
<ehird> i just need MP3+flac support
<ehird> so I can do "rg-scan *"
<ehird> and the same inside newly ripped album's directories
<ehird> =/
<dude_> abattoir: whats the command again 4 editing sources.list
<dude_> :)
<abattoir> dude_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ehird> dude_: sudo $EDITOR /etc/apt/sources.list
<abattoir> dude_: or you could do it throuh Adept->Adept->Manage Repositories
<dude_> ok, tnx
<Angrataf> i know, thios isn't a gentoo channel, but were can i find one?
<ehird> Angrataf: oh i dunno.. maybe try #gentoo? (GASP)
<Angrataf> ehm, yes (I'am stupid, i know)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Angrataf> hm.. in wich network should it be?
<robin_> can some one help me out, everything on my screen seems really large(icons, windows, its not my resolution
<BluesKaj> google gentoo forums
<jhutchins> Angrataf: freenode
<cox377> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ehird> robin_: probably, stuff in kde is larger than windows in my experience
<klerfayt> good compiz repo for edgy?
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> people are still trying XGL eh?
<robin_> no there is a problem, I have been using kubuntu for some time now, I was playing with wine trying to get starcraft working and after a reboot everything is bigger
<klerfayt> T3hWiz0rd no
<orville> anyone with a macbook pro here?
<orville> I'll even take someone who's gotten synaptics working at this point :-)
<klerfayt> T3hWiz0rd beryl has black windows; black backround; in other words unusable
<ehird> does anybody know how i could, in a bash script, a space-delimited list of files in a dir, minus one i specify, that include the path, excluding one file, in each dir? Example:
<ehird> ./dir1/randomfile1.ext ./dir2/randomfile2.ext\n
<jobless> can anybody help me to remove the transparency of kmenu?
<ehird> ./dir3/randomfile3.ext ./dir4/randomfile4.ext
<jobless> can anybody help me to remove the transparency of kmenu? ehird can u?
<jobless> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ehird> jobless: so, just because I say something you jump on me to answer?
<jobless> ehird i thought we were the only ones here.. active ..!
<jobless> sorry if that hurt u! ehird
<DrSpeed> ciao
<knapp> How can I get kopete to auto-reconnect when the connection drops?
<dude_> abattoir: you there?
<Angrataf> hey, where can i download KGet?
<Angrataf> oder an other good DL-manager
<abattoir> dude_: yes
<abattoir> Angrataf: it should already be installed
<dude_> abattoir: hehehe, beauty of irrsi
<dude_> abattoir: busted again hehehehe
<abattoir> dude_: told you to get familiar w/ it ;)
<Angrataf> it can't find it
<abattoir> Angrataf: sorry, my mistake
<abattoir> !info kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<MiracleBlue> Ahoy.
<abattoir> Angrataf: it's in universe... apt-get install it if you have it enabled
<dude_> abattoir: i can't start x server :(
<abattoir> dude_: did you backup your xorg.conf?
<abattoir> (i remember telling you this as well before)
<dude_> abattoir: nope, i forgot :(
<aaroncampbell> I just installed Kubuntu (edgy), and I'm having some odd problems.  First, I can't seem to set it up for dual monitors.  I go to System Setting, and choose "Monitor & Display"...switch to administrator mode...choose "Second Screen", and "Dual Screen" but I still see one screen to the right, and the dropdown for positioning of the 2 screens is greyed out
<dude_> abattoir: i quit !
<abattoir> dude_: then i guess 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' is the way to go
<Galathalion> can anyone help me install opera, plz?
<abattoir> dude_: heh
<abattoir> dude_: beryl? or kubuntu?
<dude_> abattoir: i hate beryl waaahhh !
<knapp> Galathalion, Opera is installable via Automatix, if that helps you any.
<Galathalion> knapp: whats Automatix?
<abattoir> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<ermak> can anyone help to configure bluetooth in order to use internet connection from pocket pc?
<ehird> no ideas..?
<knapp> Galathalion, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Galathalion> knapp: im not sure, how do you find out?
<dude_> abattoir: xserver-xorg is not installed
<abattoir> dude_: what?? you installed xgl?
<dude_> abattoir: i don't know...wwwaaahhh !
<abattoir> dude_: see, if you did something other than what i instructed you to do, you must tell me, else i can't really be of help
<dude_> abattoir: i didnt install xgl
<aaroncampbell> how can I tell what version of KDE I have?
<abattoir> dude_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<abattoir> aaroncampbell: Help->About KDE
<abattoir> (in any KDE application)
<knapp> Galathalion aaroncampbell: cat /etc/issue
<aaroncampbell> knapp: what for?
<aaroncampbell> knapp: it just says "Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l"
<knapp> cat /etc/issue in terminal to find what version of Ubuntu you are running.
<aaroncampbell> knapp: I wanted my KDE version
<aaroncampbell> knapp: thanks though
<knapp> OOPS
<aaroncampbell> I'm 3.5.5
<Galathalion> knapp: thnx.. i have Ubuntu 6.06.1
<knapp> Right click the panel, help, about kde :P
<jobless> abattoir i got a problem again..! how do i disable the transparencies for the kmenu and other menus?
<abattoir> jobless: same place you enabled it
<aaroncampbell> I just didn't find an answer in here, so I thought I'd ask in #kde ...and I thought I'd need the version #
<jobless> haha .. i was messing with the system and i forgot where i did that.. i have been searching for it the past hour!
<jobless> haha .. i was messing with the system and i forgot where i did that.. i have been searching for it the past hour! abattoir
<abattoir> jobless: System settings->Appearane->Styles , i think
* abattoir  checks
<knapp> Galathalion: Then follow this guide http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Automatix2_on_Ubuntu.2C_Kubuntu.2C_and_Xubuntu
<Galathalion> knapp: ok ill try it. thank you.
<knapp> Galathalion: Once installed, you can use it to easily install Opera web browser.
<abattoir> jobless: yup, was right, see the 'Effects' tab
<jobless> abattoir: i got it ..
<jobless> i missed that tab in effects abattoir :(
<excitatory> does a firefox extension exist to add rss feeds to akreggator?
<jobless> hey abattoir, i am not able to see the changes to the panel when i hit apply immediately! but when i reboot the system i get the changes!
<aaroncampbell> Does anyone here run dual monitors?
<abattoir> jobless: try 'killall kicker && kicker'
<dude_> abattoir: im back ! hehehe, its good to be back heheheh
<abattoir> jobless: or 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<abattoir> dude_: :)
<abattoir> dude_: what did you do?
<dude_> abattoir: i just follow your instruction hehehe
<arunkale> Hey people
<dude_> abattoir: i missed KDE
<arunkale> Anyone figured out how to fix the Flash bug in Firefox
<abattoir> hi arunkale, long time no see ;)
<arunkale> Hey abattoir :)
<arunkale> abattoir: I'm on Edgy right now
<arunkale> But Firefox 2 crashes everytime I open any page with Flash
<jobless> abattoir: it says error: kicker already running and error: communication problem with kicker, it probably crashed.. and i lost the panel!!
<abattoir> arunkale: flash 9 beta?
<arunkale> abattoir: No, even flash 7
<abattoir> jobless: ok, Alt+F2-> kicker
<abattoir> jobless: you probably did what i said in the wrong order ;)
<freewill> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<arunkale> abattoir: I heard someone say it was a bug in Firefox and you have to change something in the /usr/bin/firefox script
<abattoir> arunkale: oh, don't know, i don't use firefox, sorry
<arunkale> abattoir: what do you use?
<abattoir> arunkale: konqueror
<jobless> abattoir i got it back .. but wat wrong order? i typed killall kicker && kicker
<jobless> abattoir: ok i understand
<jobless> abattoir: && meant and right?! those were two different commands?
<dude_> abattoir: try again? heheheh
<abattoir> jobless: yes, the first one kills kicker, and the second one launches it if it was killed successfully
<abattoir> dude_: heh, sure, why not?
<dude_> abattoir: nah....
<Galathalion> knapp: whats a GPG key?
<jobless> abattoir :) thanks
<jobless> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<dude_> abattoir: maybe i'll just wait for the right time hehehe
<abattoir> jobless: 'killall kicker' and then 'kicker' does the same, as you might have guessed
<jobless> abattoir: yes i did .. but thanks
<xsacha> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<dude_> abattoir: i noticed something, my nvidia driver was replaced by another vc drives
<xsacha> !quake3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quake3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> hello again
<abattoir> dude_: yes, when you ran dpkg-reconfigure, it actually 'reset' it
<abattoir> dude_: you can change it back if you want
<dude_> abattoir: how
<abattoir> dude_: and remember to back up important files before making serious changes to them ;)
<abattoir> dude_: you want to switch to nvidia-beta again?
<dude_> abattoir: yes...i will
<arunkale> abattoir: YAY I FIXED THE BUG
<abattoir> arunkale: that's cool? you did it yourself?
<arunkale> abattoir: of course not
<arunkale> heh
<dude_> abattoir: i think its not the beta driver
<arunkale> i found it on a site
<abattoir> arunkale: oh, nice :)
<dude_> abattoir: nvidia version 1.5.6
<arunkale> abattoir: i had to insert a line in one of /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<dennister> Q: tring to configure mplayer; have nvidia ogl drivers, should i be using vo=gl? right now there's vo=xv, but erros about not being able to parse aalib keep coming up
<dude_> abattoir: can i apt-get install the driver
<abattoir> !nvidia | dude_
<ubotu> dude_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> dennister,  install the aalib stuff perhaps..  are they errors.. or just warnings.
<abattoir> dude_: but remember, beryl doesn't work w/ that driver
<abattoir> only w/ the beta
<arunkale> yay i have a crash free fox
<dude_> abattoir: it seems that beryl is still installed
<abattoir> dude_: yes, it'll still be there till you remove it
<arunkale> abattoir: how do i change my colour depth to 24 bit
<arunkale> xserver-xorg?
<dude_> abattoir: so i need the beta driver for beryl to run?
<dennister> they're errors, and i tried to find the aalib in synaptic, but couldn't find them
<abattoir> dude_: going from what gnomefreak said, yes
<abattoir> dude_: i mean, for aiglx...
<dude_> !nvidia-beta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) Beta version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<dennister> nor could i find anything for sdl in synaptic either, and the lines in mplayer give two choices: xv or sdl:aalib
<dennister> me bad: grammar; double negative
<arunkale> abattoir: how do i change my colour depth from 16-bit to 24-bit
<abattoir> arunkale: does your card support it?
<abattoir> arunkale: you should be able to do that in system settings
<arunkale> abattoir: in windows, i can use 32-bit true color
<arunkale> so i guess my card supports it
<dennister> Dr_willis: did u see my replies? they're definitely errors, but i can't find anything in synaptic for aalib or sdl, and one of the two options for vo=sdl:aalib, other is vo=sv...chose xv, but aalib errors still result, wondering if i shouldn't use gl?
<abattoir> arunkale: it should be in the display module... do you see it?
<aaroncampbell> I just installed Kubuntu (edgy), and I'm having some odd problems.  First, I can't seem to set it up for dual monitors.  I go to System Setting, and choose "Monitor & Display"...switch to administrator mode...choose "Second Screen", and "Dual Screen" but I still see one screen to the right, and the dropdown for positioning of the 2 screens is greyed out
<dude_> abattoir: question
<dennister> aaroncampbell: have u installed any proprietary video drivers yet?
<arunkale> monitor and display
<arunkale> i cant see colour depth
<aaroncampbell> dennister: no
<arunkale> only gamma settings, resolution
<dennister> aaroncampbell: if u have nvdia card, do that first
<aaroncampbell> dennister: ati
<dennister> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennister> just make sure it's for edgy, not dapper or breezy
<dennister> (the howto, that is)
<sudo|fader> hi i just installed Kubuntu and i wanna log in as root how do i do this as i havent bin prompted for passwd at no time!
<dude_> abattoir: what is this ? ---- > 'nvidia-installer must be run as root'
<abattoir> dude_: run it w/ sudo
<dennister> abattoir: Dr Willis must be busy, would you be able to help me with my last reply to him?
<xsacha> sudo|fader: what's wrong with sudo?
<abattoir> dennister: if i can yes, i'll be leaving in a while though
<sudo|fader> nothings wrong with sudo! but not being able to log in as root gives me a feeling of not having 100% control :P
<dennister> sudo|fader: do not login as root if u can help it, trust me
<dude_> abattoir: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing
<abattoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abattoir> sudo|fader: ^^^ look at that
<dennister> abattoir: k...i thnk its a fairly wuick answer i need
<aaroncampbell> dennister: it doesn't say if it's for edgy or not.  But it DOES say that the Ati Radeon 9250 needs different drivers (only the 9700+ should use the fglrx driver...that mine is currently using
<abattoir> dude_: switch to a virtual terminal, and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop' , Ctrl+Alt+F1 to do the former
<abattoir> dennister: ask the question first :P
<sudo|fader> thank you abattoir! that all i needed :)
<dennister> aaroncampbell: hold on a sec: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<abattoir> sudo|fader: :)
<sudo|fader> makes it a bit easier to install and compile stuff over PuTTy ssh :)
<xsacha> sudo? i know :)
<dennister> abattoir: I'm definitely getting errors when i try to play an avi file in mplayer about not being able to parse aalib; but i can't find anything in synaptic for aalib or sdl, and one of the two options for vo=sdl:aalib, other is vo=sv...chose xv, but aalib errors still result, wondering if i shouldn't use gl?
<aaroncampbell> dennister: that one says for Radeon 9500 and above (again...not for my lowly 9250)
<xsacha> the driver before that one works for your lowly 9250
<dennister> which vidout out (vo) should i choose? gl?
<abattoir> dennister: i think mplayer must be compiled w/ it, if necessary... what about kaffeine?
<dennister> i need mplayer for mythtv
<h3sp4wn> dennister: use the directfb mplayer from the console
<dennister> aaroncampbell: the howto also takes u to a link of cards, i believe, at least the nvdia one did...u may have to use the older driers from synaptic
* BluesKaj ponders doing the mythtv install ... 
<BluesKaj> and config
<sudo|fader> were does "lynx" by default put downloaded files?
<dennister> h3sp4wn: nonfunctioning lirc is getting in the way of using mplayer at all in konsole
<Dr_willis> sudo|fader,  i would guess the dir lynx was started from
* Dr_willis is busy moving furniture AGAIN.. for the wife.
<Dr_willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> dennister: I dunno why that makes any difference (keyboard works(
<dennister> h3sp4wn: yes, i know
<xsacha> any ideas why i get: konsole: ERROR: can not execute ./llinuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<xsacha> it's like it tries to run itself after i already ran it
<sudo|fader> sigh it doesent!
<dennister> but konsole just gives me that one and these errors...Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<dennister> h3sp4wn: let's leave that one for now...remember my wacom errors whenever i try to kwrite a file from konsole? bad device=169...i have no tablet, and the last time i tried to edit that out of xorg I had to restore an old xorg file after x became nonfunctional
<h3sp4wn> dennister: Don't remember just make sure you remove all the references
<dennister> right away with this install i tried to remove the xorg-tablet stuff, but then it reappeared right after i rebooted
<dennister> ok...will try again
<xsacha> when i run quake 3 installer it says something like: Warning: "+number" syntax is depreciated or something and then closes, argh!
<h3sp4wn> for mythtv you shouldn't need X at all
<dennister> <--really needs an easy way to get rid of a lot of uneeded xorg stuff
<sensei> Hey, just installed Edgy.. Where's kdevelop? o.O
<dennister> h3sp4wn: well i tried to run it in nongraphical mode, but it said it needed X
<h3sp4wn> dennister: mplayer ?
<Kabal> Hi all, I'm trying to install the lastest version of klibido on Kubuntu 6.06 /KDE 3,5,5
<Kabal> But I'm getting a dependency error.. now what?
<dennister> no, sorry, last reply was for mythtv
<sensei> Hm, my company kind of uses kdevelop and I need it pretty urgently :) No one knows what might have happened or if it comes into the repos soon if it's missing, so I should go source
<abattoir> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<abattoir> sensei: ^^^ it's in universe
<abattoir> !info kdevelop dapper
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<sensei> abattoir: hum, okay.. Why ?
<sensei> !info kdevelop3 dapper
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<abattoir> sensei: on dapper?
<sensei> edgy
<sensei> !info kdevelop3 edgy
<ubotu> kdevelop3: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2+dummy1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<sensei> Ah yeah, was in universe
<honest> wireless!
<honest> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dude_> :)
<honest> i keep getting this error
<honest> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<honest> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<honest> no update manager is open
<honest> anyone got any ideas why?
<voicu> check the process list
<voicu> try ps -A| grep apt
<voicu> if there is something still running kill it
<voicu> maybe ps -A| grep adept
<honest> hello?
<dude_> abattoir: are you there? what is the command again in stopping KDE?
<student> can I dd an entire filesystem into a hard drive ?
<honest> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/bcm43xx-firmware_1.3-1ubuntu2_all.deb  Size mismatch
<honest> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<honest> anyone knopw how to fix that prob?
<student> run apt-get update ?
<honest> tried
<honest> still does the same thing
<student> honest: you could just get the deb yourself
<honest> student: lol i only installed it today from the site
<student> the deb?
<jonathan__> d
<instructor> can meebo be used with Konqueror?
<student> can I dd an entire filesystem into a hard drive ?
<Kubu> hello
<Kubu> does anyone know the best p2p client for linux
<honest_> azurues?
<Kubu> but its bittorrent client, isnt it?
<Kubu> do you know a client that works in the gnutella network
<Kubu> and is not limewire/frostwire
<student> ktorrent :)
<student> bashment
<Kubu> ktorrent works in the gnutella network?
<student> Oh no you said best p2p :)
<student> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<pcube> is there a down load manager in linux with stop,resume support?
<v3ctor> kget
<pcube> thnx v3ctor
<v3ctor> np
<honest_> i've tried installing wifi-radar a number of times, but when i click the icon nothing happens
<honest_> anyone got any iudeas?
<Homer> err DON'T FORGET TO VOTE (DEMOCRAT)
<Homer> mt
<honest_> lol what?
<Homer> sry :)
<sc0tt> CNN -- Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld is stepping down, sources tell CNN.
<sc0tt> >:D
<student> he can go lower?
<sc0tt> haha
<sc0tt> ^5
<student> Anyway how does dump work? I can dump a filesystem to a file?
<honest_> sc0tt: yup, just heard, not that it really bothers me
<student>  how is that different from dd ?
<v3ctor> student: dump will only dump actual data
<student> So it's smaller?
<student> and faster hopefully?
<v3ctor> dd will clone filesystem
<v3ctor> should be..don't quote me
<student> Ok I'm about to rash a drive to test it out
<student> trash  even
<jobless> !ubotu
<jobless> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. For more info see http://kubuntu.org  -  For support: #kubuntu  -  To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<[cf] nightrid3r> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<sudo|fader> how do i list users added to kubuntu?
<[cf] nightrid3r> sudo|fader: all users can be found in /etc/password uncludeing system users
<eaglehawk> hello everybody
<Gecko> greetings
<eaglehawk> is there anybody who installed the beryl on edgy
* Gecko didn't
<eaglehawk> anybody with luck to get beryl working
<B-Minus> hello
<student> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<B-Minus> what is that prog called you can send a link to someone with mail and if they click it they can take over your pc
<B-Minus> in browser
<Gecko> B-Minus: krfb
<B-Minus> Gecko: does that excist in windows too ? my girlfriend wants that i look with her
<Gecko> B-Minus: windows has other options. It has both remote desktop sharing, and the option with invitations is available through msn messenger
<fdoving> B-Minus: you can also install tightvnc on windows.
<B-Minus> hmm
<honest_> damn, cnn, bush is a blubering mess
<Gecko> honest_: Is it worth my time to tune my tv to see cnn?
<B-Minus> fdoving: so she needs to install the server and i the client ?
<Gecko> yeah
<honest_> lol for comedy value maybe ; _)
<fdoving> B-Minus: yes.
<Gecko> honest_: summary: george w. is using a lot of words to say absolutely nothing
<honest_> Gecko: do u think he is ill, he is making no sense and stuttering like a 12 years doing his/her first presentation
<Gecko> honest_: quite possibly
<amule__> Evening, someone here with knowledge on how to get orinoco drivers to work under (k)ubuntu? ( speedtouch 120g )
<Gecko> honest_: English might not be my first language, but I consider myself near-fluent, and I still don't get a word of what bush is saying...
<trappist> Gecko: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<trappist> err #kubuntu-offtopic
<magicmike> Gecko: Neither does he.
<v3ctor> please take the usless politcal banter to offtopic channel
<trappist> magicmike: you too.
<honest_> Gecko: lol... English is my first language, yet i'm not the "Commandering Chief" of the US ; )
* mode/#kubuntu [+o trappist]  by ChanServ
<magicmike> Hey a trappist. Is that a terrorist in training?
<Gecko> honest_: let's take it on #kubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o trappist]  by trappist
<B-Minus> fdoving: i tried tightvnc on my local network that worked
<B-Minus> but when i fill in the internet ip address i get : xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<B-Minus> Unable to connect to VNC server
<honest_> i just wanna try something which may kill xserver, is there a command to bring it back into safemode if i do?
<Gecko> B-Minus: she might behind a firewall
<B-Minus> damn
<honest_> hello?
<honest_> safe mode?
<magicmike> It's a windows thang.
<wedgeV> how do i create groups of contacts in kmail?
<ToyMan> anyone else have a problem with thier edgy upgrade today?
<ToyMan> just did an apt-get upgrade and the box won't start x on reboot...
<Gecko> Does anyone know how I can configure kde to use all those fancy new multimedia keys my new keyboard has?
<gupta> My midnight-commander looks garbled: http://h1.ripway.com/chesss/mc.png
<gupta> Probably because i ws using localepurge
<gupta> anyway to fix the damage?
<khirr> some repository for kmess?
<trappist> gupta: what terminal emulator do you use
<gupta> mrxvt
<trappist> how does mc look in konsole
<gupta> trappist: it looks fine there
<gupta> so its mrxvt issue
<gupta> an
<trappist> gupta: maybe - echo $TERM
<gupta>  xterm
<trappist> gupta: might try other values like vt100, linux, etc.  I'm pretty sure it's a termcap issue.
<msoeken> Hi, someone here you manages the kubuntu homepage?
<trappist> gupta: my stuff looks like that in Eterm unless I expert TERM=Eterm
<gupta> trappist: trying..
<sudo|fader> kan anyone help me install NX server on kubuntu?
<trappist> s/expert/export/
<msoeken> I think in announcement http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php it should be mentioned that a new user should be used to login into the KDE 4 session
<msoeken> Today I tried and lost all my stored passwords from kdewallet
<trappist> msoeken: might mention that on #kde-devel
<trappist> msoeken: err I mean #kubuntu-devel
<msoeken> trappist: ok
<dude_> need some help guys, "couldnt initialize openGL"
<trappist> dude_: what video card
<dude_> nVidia
<dude_> trappist: nVidia
<trappist> dude_: glxinfo | grep rendering
<dude_> trappist: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<trappist> dude_: lsmod | grep ^nv
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<aRenato> ciao
<MRMorefield-ft> how to check my videocard acceleration?
<MRMorefield-ft> if it works properly
<BonBonTheJon> any one else having problems with Edgy taking a long time to load konqueror
<ahmed> !Nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmed> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ahmed> can anybdy post his source.list
<ahmed> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ahmed> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ahmed> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu__> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<ubuntu__> !GNOME
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<frank_> huhu
<frank_> 
<frank_> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ruedi> yesterday, i asked for ati drivers, and i have installed them, but i have reinstalled Kubuntu, because i had trubles with it, and now im searching for the HowTo from yesterday
<zorglu_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> it was this one ?
<ruedi> nope
<ruedi> it was in a wiki, i know only the stylo of the site... it was brown
<zorglu_> too bad this is the only one i got :)
<zorglu_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> yep all pointing to this page
<ruedi> i try this tutorail
<khirr> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Lunar_Raven> !poop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MRMorefield-ft> i tried this for enabling my glx :
<MRMorefield-ft> wilman@wilman-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<MRMorefield-ft> Password:
<MRMorefield-ft> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<MRMorefield-ft> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<markelhas> hi ppl
<freechelmi_> ? french
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<freechelmi_> thx
<MRMorefield-ft> how do i instal those kernel drivers
<MRMorefield-ft> or how can i check if they are already there
<zorglu_> !nvidia | MRMorefield-ft
<ubotu> MRMorefield-ft: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> i guess they talk about those drivers
<MRMorefield-ft> thx
<MRMorefield-ft> i couldnt find that one
<markelhas> any one have tried to install one HP Officejet 5510 All-in-One in kubuntu!?
<freechelmi_> HP is well supported using HPLIP
<freechelmi_> usually
<markelhas> freechelmi_: HPLIP already in kubuntu? or should i ddl it?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: should be in the repo's , its pretty standard
<khirr> some repositiry for JRE?
<ruedi> !repostitory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repostitory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ruedi> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: oki i'm preparing to remove all windows from my pcs
<khirr> !jre
<markelhas> last one the desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khirr> !java
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: be prepared for some thinkering if u want to use linux for multimedia stuff
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: hummm like what!?
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: i've looking if i can also use my UDMA133 IDE PCI Card.
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: not all media formats are (well) supported under linux
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: spec's ?
<jobless> guys i am having problems installing kubuntu on dell xps 700 system .. when i select the option to start or install .. i get only the blinking cursor and the installation is stuck there ..!
<ruedi> !C++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: http://www.qtec.info/service/support/drivers.htm?artnr=12995
<ankfoot> Hi there, I have this neat little problem when trying to use my dvd-burner, a NEC3540A on kubuntu..
<ankfoot> used it to install the system, no problem
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: no driver reference for linux :(
<ankfoot> but now it simply won't mount...
<ankfoot> tried looking in startup logs, looking for the unit, but no success, it's gone..
<khirr> 1kmess
<khirr> !kmess
<ubotu> kmess: Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<khirr> is there kmess in dapper?
<ankfoot> the thing worked flawlessly when i tried ubuntu som days ago, found the dvd, even burned an iso with it..
<khirr> is there kmess for dapper?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: this will be an experiment as no chip info is available
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: that's a problem
<jobless> guys i am having problems installing kubuntu on dell xps 700 system .. when i select the option to start or install .. i get only the blinking cursor and the installation is stuck there ..!
<jobless> can somebody help?
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: cause i've cd-rw ad dvd-rw in that pci card :(
<ruedi> thy for the HowTo it works fine :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: you'll find out very soon, boot the live cd and do lspci to see if the card shows up, then do demsg to see what your kernel thinks about the card, these should match to work
<trappist> khirr: it's in the universe repo, according to ubotu
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: dmesg :)
<ruedi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: oki going to try to install hp and check if the pci card works
<ruedi> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<markelhas> before install on the hd
<[cf] nightrid3r> ok
<Alan_New> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: right now  i can't see the printer that is shared in windows xp in my laptop(kubuntu)
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: should i do something special to add printer!?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: make sure your box has the same username in the windows box to make shareing easyer
<jobless> guys i am having problems installing kubuntu on dell xps 700 system .. when i select the option to start or install .. i get only the blinking cursor and the installation is stuck there ..!
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: can't follow :(
<knapp> How do I make the green Adept Notifier icon dock in the systray?
<jobless> sorry for repeating the post ..
<knapp> How do I make the green Adept Notifier icon dock in the systray instead of floating in the top right corner?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: did you put administrator password in windows when you installed it
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: yes, but i make scan but nothing there :(
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: but the problem i think is on the xp machine
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: can you 'see' the windows pc
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: cause i also can't see the share folders there
<thill2708> what version of qt is standard in kubuntu now?
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: i can see it but when try to explorer got error
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: did you check the shareing and security permissions on the win box
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: but my wife laptop windows xp i can see the shared folders
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: so i think the problem is on the deskpot (xp) machine
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: try putting the winbox ip in the search
<markelhas> oki
<jobless> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<thill2708> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<thill2708> ah
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: only workgroup but no pcs there
<thill2708> anyone know when kubuntu will upgrade to 4?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: did you put the workgroup in the linux box in CAPITALS
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: YES
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: sorry the caps
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: then the problem is probably on the windows site
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: i've input the workgroup :P
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: yaps i think so
<parker_> huh, is this channel linked with the freenode one or something?
<parker`> nvm I see that it is. :)
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: but in xp machines i can see the printer and share folders
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: very strange
<jobless> guys where would i find the boot promt?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: it could help to also install the samba server package
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: when a try to explore my samba folder i can see my work group and machine, but error when trying to see it
<jobless> guys where would i find the boot promt?
<NeonLightning> gstreamer is needed to burn audio cd's out of mp3's in k3b right?
<Kumaro> Hi you all
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: but i think my samba ins working cause i can see my wife laptop shares
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: can you see your linux box from windows
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: didn't try it
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: going to check it
<khirr> what is the command to install java since konsole?
<ruedi> !tar.gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<[cf] nightrid3r> !java khirr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java khirr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: nopes
<khirr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: no machines there
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: ping the linux box from windows
<khirr> i'm installing gtom adept...but is in 28%....
<khirr> no  more
<ruedi> hem, what must i do with tar.gz files? i have downloaded the new firefox in tar.gz
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: maybe i should config samba to be in my workgroup!
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: ofcourse :)
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: :P
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: ping ok
<khirr> how can i update the repository since konsole?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: ok so at least the network is ok :)
<macdo_> my external usb harddrive isn't being recognised after upgrade to 6.10
<macdo_> any ideas?
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: i think i've config samba and put my workgroup. i think
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: LOL
<jobless> !pnpbios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pnpbios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khirr> ???
<macdo_> khirr: sudo apt-get update
<caseyomah> How do I change a user's default X Window Manager?
<[cf] nightrid3r> khirr: edit /etc/apt/resources.list
<ruedi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jobless> guys i am having problems installing kubuntu on dell xps 700 system .. when i select the option to start or install .. i get only the blinking cursor and the installation is stuck there ..!
<Kumaro> Hi ubuntu_
<knapp> Can someone assist me in installing the latest Nvidia drivers?
<phlegyas> he heeeeeeeeeeeeeey :) hellooooooooooooo. I managed. wow :)
<knapp> I am getting an error when installing them, the error is this: "Unable to find the kernel source tree for the current running kernel..."
<[cf] nightrid3r> knapp: !nvidia
<Kumaro> Hi phlegyas
<ruedi> !nvidia | knapp
<ubotu> knapp: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phlegyas> Is there anyone more newbie than I am ???????????????? :)
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: the only way to config samba is editing smb.cfg?
<phlegyas> thought not :)
<[cf] nightrid3r> phlegyas: probably :)
<Kumaro> I supose me
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: *conf
<phlegyas> i bet theres no one nightrider :D
<Kumaro> phlegyas phlegyas phlegyas phlegyas phlegyas
<khirr> how can i kill one procces since konsole?
<phlegyas> hey kumaroooooooooooooo
<phlegyas> hey this AMOR thing is so funnyyyyyyyyyyyyy hehehehehehe
<Kumaro> So you'r beginner also?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: there are some samba packages that let you config in a gui
<phlegyas> Im THE beginner Kumaro
<phlegyas> just installed Kubuntu last night.
<phlegyas> still the only thing i managed to get running is my Kopete :)
<MRMorefield-ft> :p
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: where
<Kumaro> I've installed since some weeks but I'm not better
<MRMorefield-ft> does your webcam work?
<phlegyas> oh and Amor hahahaha
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: names of them plz to ddl them
<MRMorefield-ft> amor:P hahah
<Kumaro> What Amor
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: looking them up
<Kumaro> ??
<phlegyas> there a little penguin digging holes on my desktop hahahaha he s funny i m telling you :P
<phlegyas> its a little pet KUMARO. a penguin hahaha
<phlegyas> hes funny :)
<Kumaro> Ok
<phlegyas> but that just about it.
<Kumaro> I've not try yet
<phlegyas> i havent managed to do anthing esle
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: oki sorry
<phlegyas> hey can I ask anyoone? Is there for kde something equivalent to kazaa lite mega codec pack ?????????????
<Kumaro> Did you install Kubuntu you alone ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: in systemconfig / shareing
<phlegyas> yeah kumaro i did. was not big deal. its so easy these days.
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: its in your menu
<phlegyas> i still remember my first attempt to install suse 3 years ago. damn that was hard.
<phlegyas> soooooooooooooooooooo any codec pack for KDE?
<phlegyas> anyone?
<phlegyas> :)
<Kumaro> Do you have with Windows or stand alone?
<bLaZeD> !restricted | phlegyas
<ubotu> phlegyas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phlegyas> stand alone Kumaro cause if I had kept my MS Id never run kubuntu ... hehehe i know me i like easy things
<phlegyas> UBOTU thanks a bunch mate :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a bunch mate :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phlegyas> oi ... was that a bot ?
<phlegyas> hahahah nice nice
<Kumaro> I've it also in stand alone, but I do not kwno too much
<phlegyas> well at least the MS key combinations work
<phlegyas> that great
<Kumaro> A bot is a machine who writes messages automaticaly, in a human like but with no sense
<phlegyas> like alt + tab and stuff.
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: smb4k is a graphical network browser, that might also help you
<phlegyas> but really i loved that kopete thing. it amazing :)
<phlegyas> soooooooooooooo when did you install it Kumaro ?
<khirr> how can i kill on process since Konsole?
<Kumaro> I think three weeks ago!
<[cf] nightrid3r> khirr: kill $process-id
<trappist> killermach_: you mean kill all konsole processes?
<trappist> err
<phlegyas> three weeks? ohhhhhhhhhh you re an oldieeeeeeeeeeeeee
<trappist> khirr: you mean kill all konsole processes?
<[cf] nightrid3r> khirr: to find the process-id do ps aux | grep $procname
<khirr> no no
<ruedi> !mp3
<khirr> ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trappist> [cf] nightrid3r: or just killall procname
<phlegyas> so anyways boys and girls... Phlegyas is beat. I should get going to get my Zs.
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: no pc in that app
<khirr> i wanna kill adept process
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: hmmm
<khirr> what should i write?
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: also didn't find any place to put my workgroup
<Kumaro> What's Zs ?
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: smb4k is a graphical network browser, that might also help you
* phlegyas hits the Zs.
<Kumaro> ??
<phlegyas> ummmm falling asleep Kumaro.
<Kumaro> I don't really know
<student> khirr: sudo killall adept
<phlegyas> the Zs ... as in snoring
<Kumaro> OK
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: nothing
<phlegyas> so see you all soon I hope. Take good care now
* phlegyas out.
<Kumaro> You too
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: then i'm affraid i cant help you, i'm doing this from memory, i haven't run windows for the last 5 years :)
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: :)
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: i think the problem is on xp machine
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: going to check wth live cd my pci card and printer
<markelhas> c u
<[cf] nightrid3r> markelhas: you could try man smbmount on the cli
<khirr> how can i kill all mi process?
<[cf] nightrid3r> khirr: halt
<CVirus> hehe
<jobless> guys .. the live cd for edgy freezes when i hit start or install .. theres a blinking cursor and thats it .. nothing happens .. i am using dell xps 700
<jobless> can somebody help?
<lupine_85> try the alternate cd instead?
<lupine_85> or boot in safe graphics mode?
<ubuntu__> I am testing the live cd of kubuntu
<ubuntu__> looks nice
<systest> jobless: have you tried "check cd for defects" ?
<Kumaro> Hi stecus.
<stecus> hello Kumaro
<Kumaro> Newbie like me ?
<stecus> yep
<stecus> I am testing a live cd of Kubuntu
<stecus> It looks nice
<Kumaro> I've installed it !
<Kumaro> Something like three weeks ago !
<scion> hello all
<stecus> how is your experience with it
<Kumaro> Hello scion
<stecus> hello scion
<Kumaro> Quite nice !
<NeonLightning> how do i burn audio cd's with mp3's in k3b?
<Kumaro> I've not gottent any trouble yet
<stecus> Where are you from Kumaro?
<scion> how come i have to restart X every time I edit my ~/.Xdefaults in order to see changes
<Kumaro> I'm from Venezuela but living in France
<Hawkwind> NeonLightning: You need libk3b2-mp3 installed
<scion> in gentoo it was a matter of closing the aterm window and he presto!
<stecus> world citezen then. I am from Belgium
<Kumaro> So you speak french also
<scion> any takers?
<caseyomah> NeonLightning: libk3b2-mp3 will autoconvert MP3 to audio when dropped onto an audio CD project.
<stecus> a petit peu.I got to go. Maybe until next time. Grettings all
<Galathalion> my adept upgrade is not responding. what should i do?
<h3sp4wn> Galathalion: upgrading between edgy and dapper with adept ?
<systest> anyone having problems with /bin/sh in edgy?
<Galathalion> h3sp4wn: no?
<scion> if you close the adept window you will probably get database locked error
<Kumaro> OK
<h3sp4wn> Galathalion: So what are you upgrading ?
<Kumaro> Well I leave you
<Galathalion> h3sp4wn: well i dont know.. its the adept upgrader.. i dunno what its for. o_O
<h3sp4wn> Galathalion: Do you need adept ?
<Galathalion> h3sp4wn: what do you meen?
<h3sp4wn> Galathalion: Do you use it ?
<Galathalion> h3sp4wn: yes
<scion> you can use command "sudo apt-get update"
<Galathalion> scion: whats the difference?
<h3sp4wn> Galathalion: You could use aptitude instead (its the best of the bunch)
<scion> no GUI, command line is always faster
<Hawkwind> Best of the bunch is a matter of a personal opinion really
<Hawkwind> systest: Since edgy uses dash instead of bash by default now, it's a known problem
<Galathalion> well i did the command before and after that the GUI-thingy wanted to upgrade as well but after a while it stopped working
<scion> I'm not really a fan of GUI frontends at all!
<h3sp4wn> aptitude has the most powerful syntax
<systest> Hawkwind: thanks, didn't realize 6.06 was using bash for /bin/sh
<khirr> someone here use Kubuntu AMD 64 bits version?
<khirr> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<khirr> ?
<scion> i tried Synaptic before and kinda liked it
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Again, that's personal opinion really
<h3sp4wn> aptitude search \linux~nimage~i
<h3sp4wn> the equivalent apt-get / apt-cache version is much longer
<Hawkwind> Not everyone is going to agree with that statement, as some will feel apt-get is far more superior and others will feel other things are far more superior
<scion> personal preference
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: If they can provide reasons why then fine
<scion> apt-get all the way... personally
<Galathalion> must be some kind of bug or something.. i did the command-update but the icon is still there o_O
<khirr> someone here use AMD 64 bits version?
<h3sp4wn> scion: Can't see any advantages to apt-get over aptitude other than support for source and build-dep
<h3sp4wn> scion: What are they ?
<scion> so can anyone help with my lil aterm issue
<ibert> hey! What's your favourite terminal-program for your k-desktop?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Again, it's a matter of personal opinion and choice.  You can't force aptitude on someone, just like you can't force apt-get.  No need in dragging that conversation/battle on
<leonxyr> Someone tell me if this makes sense.  I have 20 identical computers.  They need to dualboot both WinXP and Kubuntu.  I am thinking of just using Norton Ghost to create an image.  Others have said to preseed, but doesnt imaging make more sense?
<cyberquiet> hi, I have a problem. I can't set module parameters via sysfs, is there an alternative way? thanks
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Chosing something blindly without testing the alternatives is pretty stupid if you ask me
<edgar> alguien me puede ayudar repositorios
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: the raid was ok, everything oki
<Zaire> can someone tell me why my screen size is at 640x480 when I shut it down lastnight at 1280x1024 -_-
<scion> !es | edgar
<ubotu> edgar: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Who said anything about not testing other options ?  People use what *they* like and what *they* feel comfortable with.  Just because you like aptitude doesn't mean the rest of the world should or has to use it
<Zaire> and I can't change the res for some reason
<markelhas> [cf] nightrid3r: but when installing the printer got a error in the display on test print page
<markelhas> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LockUp> I need a free program to export DOC or ODT documents to PDF/X-1a. Where can I find it?
<scion> Zaire: that will be in your xorg.conf file
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: *they* haven't provided any compeling reason to use apt-get (and I am open to using it if there is good reason)
<Zaire> yea and why would it be that when I haven't gone near it since my install
<scion> dunno
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Because it's what *they* like and what *they* are comfortable with.  It works for them.  Again, you are beating a dead bush.  Let them use what they want, not what you say they must use
<markelhas> did some one installed on hp 5510 on kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> I find apt-get works, and is quick and efficient.  I don't need to use something I don't like or that I don't find as comfortable to use as apt-get.  Linux is about choice and that's my choice, as it is for everyone who uses Linux
<scion> Zaire: do a "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and have a look at the listed resolutions
<LeonThePunisher> who can help me with tv-out?
<scion> Zaire: press Alt+F2 first
<scion> :P
<LeonThePunisher> who can kiss my ass?
<Hawkwind> LeonThePunisher: No need for that
<Zaire> ummmm Im looking at it right now and where the hell did my screen res settings go
<scion> :/
<h3sp4wn> Zaire: You could put a modeline in to force that resolution
<Zaire> I shouldn't have to...all I did was shutdown my computer lastnight and turn it back on today how does this happen
<scion> Zaire: heres a sample one - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30682/
<h3sp4wn> Zaire: or try Xorg -probeonly
<sudo|fader> hi! how does one go about giving an FTP user upload access?
<scion> even better!
<h3sp4wn> Zaire: Should give you an idea what is wrong (stop kdm first)
<h3sp4wn> sudo|fader: anonymous ftp or ?
<h3sp4wn> sudo|fader: usually a user has access to its home directory with ftp by default
<Zaire> I think i'll just use my servers xorg it will be easier to fix
<h3sp4wn> sudo|fader: you don't mention much information
<h3sp4wn> sudo|fader: you can use a suitable umask and groups (if its to somewhere else) - personally I would use proftpd but there are other options
<h3sp4wn> are the feisty repos open shortly ?
<harmental> hi everybody..
<DivineH> Hello all
<DivineH> Anyone here handle kinda of a odd question?
<harmental> since i upgraded to edgy i cant copy copy files (that were already in my box) which use special characters (  )
<harmental> any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> harmental: use \
<DivineH> Trying to make basicly a internet kiosk livecd out of Kubuntu and I read through all the how tos.. but I cant figure out how to auto start an appication like opera on the startup of the livecd
<h3sp4wn> harmental: i.e cp \~whatever\"
<DivineH> so as soon as kde kicks off it auto starts opera
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: Why do you need kde ?
<markelhas> ppl any tips installing hp 5510!?
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: If it is just to run one browser - why not just run it full screen without a window manager
<harmental> h3sp4wn: actually im using krusader and konqueror....
<DivineH> I don't I guess I could just use X or something.. I had the kubuntu live laying around and only have a t1 to download with at the office :-)
<h3sp4wn> harmental: No idea
<leonxyr> DivineH: I'd almost say do a shell script to execute opera at boot up.
<harmental> i get: "Could not make folder /my folder
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: You could do that from .Xsession
<h3sp4wn> harmental: If you want to make a folder in / you have to use sudo
<DivineH> not a bad idea.. thank you for the info I will start looking in that direction
<harmental> actually its an external drive...and it works fine w/folders not using special chars
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: You can use vtopen - to open a specific vt
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: And run xinit as that user from the script and just start everything as you want from .xinitrc
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: I would say its much easier to do if you avoid kdm (but probably there is a way to do it with kdm)
<grayman> greetings
<DivineH> so I just need to strip kde out of the livecd and just you x.. that will work cool
<grayman> why do archive.ubuntu.com returns a ping for ip 1.0.0.0?
<grayman> i cant update my repository
<DivineH> ubuntu was the only distro I could track down in the office that would work on a ICH8 motherboard thats why I was working with it
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: You could even use kde still but just start opera first (opera & for example) then run exec /usr/bin/startkde
<DivineH> whats the default user on the livecd?
<h3sp4wn> DivineH: ubuntu (I believe)
<ubuntu_> .
<grayman> ok it works now
<grayman> strange
<DivineH> thanks guys you been a big help..
<ozzicle> Well I keep getting that DHCPDISCOVER message scrolling with I run dhclient, only my connection is fine (I can irc), it keeps switching the dns servers to something local like 192, so I switch them back to my ISP's and it works fine, but it seems to autoswitch them back to the local ones
<h3sp4wn> ozzicle: fix your local dns server
<ozzicle> There is no local dns server
<ozzicle> :/
<fdoving> ozzicle: use prepend in dhclient.conf
<h3sp4wn> ozzicle: Are you using a router ?
<ozzicle> I have two connections, one is, the other isn't
<ozzicle> Both are getting the same problem
<ozzicle> I think it started the same time I installed vmware
<fdoving> ozzicle: in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf - add 'supersede domain-name-servers ip.of.dns.server;'
<h3sp4wn> ozzicle: change the dhcp settings on the router to give you the isp dns servers
<ozzicle> h3sp4wn, it's set to obtain them automatically
<ozzicle> fdoving, I'd prefer not setting it statically
<h3sp4wn> ozzicle: Well specify them specifically
<ozzicle> :/
<h3sp4wn> ozzicle: Or try upgrading the firmware
<cosmint> please can anyone reccomend a good ftp client for kde ?
<ozzicle> But it's not a router issue.
<ozzicle> Since all the other machines on the network are fine.
<mia> hi all, what do i ahve to do to be able to play xvids and divxs in kubuntu?  imk not finding any codecs in my repos
<cosmint> except for kasablanca or kftp
<h3sp4wn> ozzicle: All other machines being windows machines ? if it works with windows it doesn't mean it works properly
<ozzicle> No, linux machines as well
<ozzicle> But they're all dapper
<ozzicle> This was the first one I moved to edgy
<mia> im using amd64.  is that why i dont have libxine-extracodecs
<h3sp4wn> Well this is probably some of the edgyness which was to be expected (according to the initial release spec)
<ozzicle> But this just started happening :-/
<ozzicle> It was running fine for a few days
<thill2708> anyone know when kubuntu will upgrade to 4?
<thill2708> er, qt4, that is
<ozzicle> I think vmware b0rked it tbh
<ozzicle> :/
<markelhas> did some one installed on hp 5510 on kubuntu?
<markelhas> did some one installed one hp 5510 on kubuntu?
<cosmint>  please can anyone reccomend a good ftp client for kde ?
<thill2708> cosmint: kasablanca
<sazeinel> how can i check wether kubuntu is running smp
<cosmint> hi thil
<h3sp4wn> ozzicle: Look in the aptitude / dpkg log what you have done in the last few days and reverse it
<cosmint> i had some issues with kasablanka
<cosmint> when i press connect
<cosmint> it simply disappears from my screen, program crashes and exits
<cosmint> any idea why ?
<thill2708> no idea
<thill2708> purge it and reinstall would be my guess
<cosmint> so you're using it with no problem ?
<cosmint> let me try that
<cosmint> and get back here
<sazeinel> how can i check wether kubuntu is running both of my processors
<sazeinel> ?
<thill2708> what version of qt is standard in kubuntu now?
<cosmint> (no debugging symbols found)
<cosmint> Using host libthread_db library "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1".
<cosmint> same error
<cosmint> heeelp
<thill2708> do a sudo aptitude remove kasablanca
<thill2708> then do sudo aptitude install kasablanca
<cosmint> great idea will try now
<thill2708> aptitude might be able to fix it
<thill2708> just guessing here
<markelhas> did some one installed one hp 5510 on kubuntu? i have this error Error:0xd084001
<cosmint> thill2708 thanks i solved it
<thill2708> sweet, what was the problem?
<thill2708> I really wish FileZilla would just get ported over
<cosmint> i also had the wrong setting on connection details
<thill2708> aha
<cosmint> yeah, i need a more complex ftp client too
<thill2708> gftp also sucks :('
<cosmint> i used fire ftp with firefox
<thill2708> any good?
<thill2708> must be weird to ftp through a web browser, though
<cosmint> still using but i wish i had a single client with all features
<Sanne> thill2708: did you check out kftpgrabber? Looked nice to me as I had a quick look: http://www.kftp.org/
<osh_> why not use konqueror as an ftp? works like a charm for me.
<cosmint> you should give it a try (fire ftp), it works kinda neat
<cosmint> hey osh i tried
<mia> is anyone using amd64?  i cant find any working documentation to install codecs for kmplayer...  xvid, divx, etc
<cosmint> it transfers but i also need to do some chmods on server side
<mia> i understand win32 wont work thats fine
<thill2708> Sanne: that looks great - I'm hooked
<cosmint> and i dunno if konqueror does that
<Sanne> thill2708: :)
<thill2708> kasablanca is ugly :(
<osh_> mia: unless things have improved lately you'll have to make a chroot'ed install of a win32-player with codecs. That's what I did some year ago when I tried it.
<Sanne> thill2708: it's even in edgy
<cosmint> and pretty much useless kasablanka
<osh_> cosmint: No idea. Never had that need. You tried KBear?
<mia> osh_: no, i said that i dont care that win32 wont work, whats bothering me is that xvid and divx codecs arent working
<Sanne> cosmint: konqueror can chmod on the server
<cosmint> noppe osh
<cosmint> thanks sanne
<cosmint> will try all suggestions thanks so very much
<osh_> mia: You sure there are codecs for 64-bit? I think they're all 32 and then you're stuck with that ugly hack I tried.
<mia> osh_: your kidding, there are still no video codecs for amd64?
<cosmint> kftpgrabber i use already
<cosmint> could be better
<cosmint> let me try kbear now
<osh_> mia: Well, Microsoft hasn't gotten their 64-shit in order so "noone" uses 64-bit yet. Sort of. When MS pumps out a 64-bit OS for the masses, we'll see 64-bit codecs. I think. I'm just guessing though. There might be codecs. I've just not seen them. Ever.
<mia> osh_: im not looking for win32 codecs
<mia> osh_: xvid is an openstandard
<osh_> mia: I get that. But I don't think there are 64bit codecs.
<fishhunter> use the vlc media player for xvid
<luky> hi all
<osh_> mia: Googled this. Does it help? http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=XviD_Codec
<luky> the are any italain?
<luky> i need help
<Sanne> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<blizzz_ub> hi there! does someone have some experience or knowledge in xsupplicant or connecting to a radius server? i got 2 cerificates (root-ca and user with password), the server runs in eap-tls and uses a dynamic wep key. i couldn get it to work so far, could someone help?
<mia> osh_: thanks i guess ill give it one last shot with that
<osh_> mia: They mention that this works on 64-bit too I think. http://www.xvid.org/Downloads.43.0.html
<Sanne> mia: I'm pretty sure I can play xvid on my amd64. Should I try anything for you?
<osh_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cosmint> cannot install kbear
<cosmint> no candidate error
<cosmint> then deb package install says
<mia> Sanne: all i'd like to know is how you did it
<mia> Sanne: i cant find any packages to grab in my repos
<cosmint> it cannot resolve dependencies
<cosmint> any ideas ?
<Sanne> mia: I can't remember what I did when... I check what video players I have installed, sec (I'm on dapper, btw)
<cosmint> btw can't get my kobian mercury radio tuner to work on edgy
<cosmint> it works fine on tv
<cosmint> with kdetv
<mia> Sanne: im on edgy, wonder if it makes a difference
<cosmint> any ideas ?
<Sanne> mia: if so, I would think to your advantage. Let's see what I have.
<Sanne> mia: I have kaffeine, gxine and vlc (with wxvlc frontend).
<mia> Sanne: you use vlc to play them?
<mia> Sanne: it even wants to play dvds with kaffine, lol
<sa6oook> ppls i need help .i run LKL linux keylogger
<sa6oook> but i can't stop it
<Sanne> mia: well, usually I try one of them with a video file, and if it doesn't work, I try the next ;).
<sa6oook> can somebody help me?
<mia> i installed libdvdcss but i guess kde dopesnt know about it
<smaggard> hi
<Sanne> mia: ah, do you try to play DVDs? If so, Ican't help, because I don't have a DVD drive yet.
<sa6oook> exo
<sa6oook> ppls i need help .i run LKL linux keylogger
<sa6oook> can somebody help me?
<sa6oook> but i can't stop it
<h3sp4wn> Someone has routed your box ?
<osh_> sa6oook: Once is enough. If people know the answer, they'll help. Repeating doesn't go down well here.
<h3sp4wn> rooted ?
<mia> Sanne: im not trying dvds specifically
<h3sp4wn> sa6oook: Try fixing it from a live cd
<mia> no video playback works out of the box in kubuntu edgy aamd64
<alex___> hi ! can anyone please tell me if it is likely to get an "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY ; RUN fsck MANUALLY" error when booting in case i suspect i have a faulty hdd ?!
<Sanne> mia: if you can give me a link to a video that you cannot play, I could try if it works for me and with what player.
<mia> Sanne: im trying local video, and none works in kmplayer cuz it uses xine which has no codecs  package in the repos for amd64
<osh_> alex___: Try smartmontools and check your HDD.
<alex___> osh_: thank you (i suppose i have to apt-get smartmontools, right?)
<Sanne> mia: I see I have a package libxine-extracodecs, do you have that one installed? It's in multiverse.
<osh_> alex___: That'd be the easiest way to get them yes.
<mia> sanne, i have multiverse uncommented, no package like that
<alex___> osh_: thank you, i'm installing them right now - i will run a hdd check and see what i get...
<osh_> sa6oook: Dunno what lkl is but if that's the name you could probably just do a "sudo killall lkl"
<osh_> alex___: Good luck.
<Sanne> mia: funny, it should be there according to packages.ubuntu.com: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<user___> Hi, does anybody knows how to store app database so the next instalation can have the same programs ?
<mia> Sanne: well vlc is playing at least.
<Sanne> mia: cool :)
<Sanne> mia: there's a 64 bit subforum on ubuntuforums.com that might also help with 64bit issues.
<sa6oook> osh_ ,i already download Htop ,one process menager ,and kill LKL
<sa6oook> but
<sa6oook> now problem is
<sa6oook> LKL keymap file
<sa6oook> it write everythuing as like as NULL$
<sa6oook> and i dont know why
<letalis> mia: i run edgy 64bit what are you trying to get running?
<h3sp4wn> sa6oook: If its a key logger you should reinstall
<sa6oook> why ?
<sa6oook> whast to reinstall ?
<osh_> sa6oook: so lkl isn't running anymore? Then what's the question again?
<h3sp4wn> osh_: Does it not imply to you that lkl is a root kit of some type ? (from what he is saying) I may be wrong
<sa6oook> i need to run it, but now to works. to this moment LKL writes empty log
<sa6oook> with NULL$
<sa6oook> and no keys
<sa6oook> from where i can get keymap
<sa6oook> for kubuntu 6.06p
<sa6oook> for kubuntu 6.06
<CVirus> WTF ?
<CVirus> is that English ?
<h3sp4wn> sa6oook: You are trying to install a keylogger onto someones pc ?
<sa6oook> yes
<osh_> sa6oook: No idea. Never seen the program before in my life. Read the manpage I guessl
<c0ldness> lol
<mia> sa6oook: edgy 64
<h3sp4wn> sa6oook: Find a script kiddie irc server
<mia> sa6oook: Sanne:  i found a BUNCH of gstreamer plugins
<CVirus> hehe
<zorglu_> q. i look for a kde apps able to provide volume tuning, any suggestion ? (beside kmix, which i find way to hard to use)
<sa6oook> osh ok thanks
<sa6oook> you are nice
<CVirus> h3sp4wn: he's gonna google about that
<sa6oook> friend
<osh_> sa6oook: good luck
<h3sp4wn> CVirus: I can't see any legitimate reason for wanting to install a keylogger
<CVirus> h3sp4wn: everybody needs a keylogger on his girl friend's PC :-p
<B-Minus> heh
<apokryphos> disturbing ;-)
<CVirus> gotta get some slee
<CVirus> sleep*
<smaggard> Hiyas!
<Zarephath> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<tibbar> hello
<B-Minus> hmm
<sa6oook> 10x ,btw ,the processes menager is named "htop"  and is perfect ,and interactive
<B-Minus> kubuntu detects my intel 1.8 ghz processor laptop but it says it runs at 600 mhz
<B-Minus> how is this possible ?
<h3sp4wn> CVirus: Not at all if you don't trust them 100% its a waste of time
<osh_> B-Minus: governors?
<B-Minus> osh_: what ?
<tibbar> sorry people im such a noob, but you have to start some time :), how do I mount a ISO on Kubuntu
<Zarephath> Ok so I have a Mac Powerpc mirrored drive dual 1ghz machine...when I am booting to Kubuntu Edgy using powerpc-live..it boots and I have 5 seperate icons across the screen which can barely be read...what boot option can I use to turn off the eyecandy crap so I can at least get the install started?
<osh_> B-Minus: There are governors that can control the speed of your cpu. Like if you're on battery it'll go into power-save mode.
<B-Minus> hmmz
<kjelderg> are there any known issues that make konversation _slow_?
<B-Minus> well i just installed kubuntu on this laptop
<B-Minus> i havent dont anoher thing
<osh_> B-Minus: Right-click on the battery icon. They're controlled from there I believe.
<B-Minus> is there a console command to see the cpu speed ?
<kjelderg> B-Minus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<tibbar> osh_: how do I mount a ISO on Kubuntu, im using dapper
<B-Minus> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz
<B-Minus> stepping        : 8
<B-Minus> cpu MHz         : 600.000
<B-Minus> cache size      : 2048 KB
<B-Minus> wtf
<markelhas> ppl how can i share a printer in kubuntu in a network, linux and windows.
<osh_> tibbar: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom
<h3sp4wn> tibbar: sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso /media/isodrive (for example)
<B-Minus> hmm so thats bad
<kjelderg> B-Minus: no
<kjelderg> why would taht be  bad?
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus: No its supposed to happen (conserves battery)
<kjelderg> that*
<osh_> tibbar: listen to h3sp4wn. I wasn't paying attention.
<B-Minus> eh
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus: If its needed it will switch speed
<B-Minus> ic
<B-Minus> but im not on battery now, im on power
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: yes, linux or windows going to be the print server?
<kjelderg> and?
<kjelderg> same idea
<B-Minus> ic
<B-Minus> ok then
<kjelderg> conserves power
<h3sp4wn> It may be possible to make it always run at full speed if you are connected to the mains
<Zarephath> Is there a developer channel? or a ppc specific channel for Kubuntu?
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: hi, i hope linux, i'm in livecd checking if everything is ok
<h3sp4wn> (but I dunno how to do it)
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: you might find this helpfull then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<tibbar> h3sp4wn: what is the last part (media/isodrive) is that where I want to mount it?
<h3sp4wn> tibbar: yep (I usually mount into /media but it can be wherever)
<h3sp4wn> tibbar: mount into /sys or /proc if you want
<sergey> Hi. Pls, how to install the opera browser. I have kubuntu on my roverbook and have not opera into list in adept
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: oki them, i'll try follow the wiki. thkns again
<TheGateKeeper> markelhas: yw :-)
<knapp> I am having a problem with Konversation, the Server List pops up when I open it, has no buttons, and will not close.
<Zarephath> markelhas: Basically what you need to do is make sure the hosts file on linux has your ip and alias for the windows machine...go to http://localhost:631 and setup a ipp print connection...then you go to the windows machine and add the full alias name(probably better to specify the ip of the linux box) \<name of ipp printer>
<Galathalion> anyone know what clamav-base is+
<Zarephath> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Galathalion> o_O
<Sanne> sergey: I didn't install opera myself, but here's something on the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<knapp> I am having a problem with Konversation, the Server List pops up when I open it, has no buttons, and will not close.
<knapp> Anyone have any ideas?
<markelhas> Zarephath: oki oki, i'll do that also
<sergey> Sanne, tks a lot
<markelhas> Zarephath: TheGateKeeper and now can i use the printer in my laptop(kubuntu).
<Sanne> sergey: you're welcome :)
<markelhas> Zarephath: TheGateKeeper just to make sure that it works in linux
<Zarephath> markelhas: That the best way I have found to setup printing and have it be consistent..you should be able to yes...
<thill2708> Sanne: do you happen to know which version of qt kubuntu currently uses?
<thill2708> have they upped to 4.2 yet?
<Zarephath> Make sure your linux printer machine has a static ip!
<sergey> it is very different from rpm-based linux here
<markelhas> Zarephath: oki i'm going to do that now to see if i can add the printer in my laptop
<Zarephath> sergey: and much better once you understand the basics of apt-get
<Ranma2264> Does anyone knows why desktop devices on kde 3.5.5 goes to /media/device instead of media:/device ?
<markelhas> Zarephath: to setup a ipp print should i do by the wizard or in the web tool?
<Zarephath> markelhas: I have just used the web tool
<markelhas> Zarephath: where can i do it?
<markelhas> Zarephath: add new printer?
<Zarephath> markelhas: Just a sec..
<markelhas> Zarephath: *add printer?
<rolando> hola
<rolando> what files should i copy from my ~/.kdeold to my ~/.kde to import my account in kontact?
<smaggard> in normal kde my ati card works fine and shows direct rendering, but in an xgl session direct rendering disappears and says xfree86-dri missing.
<Zarephath> markelhas: Yes...just add a name for the printer..eventually you get to a drop down where you select ipp as connection type...make sure you know the printer name you create..that is what you will use on the windows machine
<smaggard> :D
<markelhas> Zarephath: oki going to try
<markelhas> Zarephath: what's the default user and pass for root in livecd of kubuntu
<Zarephath> markelhas: I think the syntax on the windows machine is ipp:\\computername or ip\printer name...
<Zarephath> markelhas: Not sure...
<sergey> Zarephath, tks, I used apt-get into altlinux but different way to find repositaries
<wouf> hi
<markelhas> Zarephath: can't add the printer, cause i don't now the user and pass for CUPS al localhost
<markelhas> Zarephath: :P
<Zarephath> sergey: There is a tool that I can't remember the name of..it is a website..a tool to create a new sources.list file with the repos..or if you know the repo you need to add you can just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wouf> I'm not able to read a DVD with my Kubuntu Edgy Eft, can someone help me ? (I have installed all the stuff needed I think.. but it's not working...)
<markelhas> Zarephath: hummmmm, should this be set by me!?
<sledge_at_work> wouf: A movie DVD?
<wouf> yes
<sledge_at_work> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wouf> I have already installed it
<markelhas> Zarephath: any ideia what's the problem !
<yanis> i have an intelx86 pc. should I se the 386 or the 686 mplayer package?
<wouf> sledge_at_work: I have already done evrything on this document...
<sledge_at_work> wouf: How does it not work? Error messages, etc?
<Kannix_> Hi all, is there a KDE theme that has the warm, brown colours of Ubuntu?
<sergey> Zarephath, yes, but where find repos on internet? Is where the list of repo's?
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to get my file from from ~/Desktop to appears on the actual desktop background ?
<wouf> sledge_at_work: the DVD is mounted, but for exemple if I try with kaffeine (xine) kaffeine crash
<Zarephath> sergey: Try google for sourceomatic
<sledge_at_work> o_O
<sledge_at_work> wouf: ogle is supposed to be a good dvd player. can you give it a try?
<Sanne> Kannix_: if there is, you should be able to find it at kde-look.org
<Kannix_> Sanne: Thanks for the hint.
<jende_> J
<wouf> sledge_at_work: oky i will try it now
<Sanne> Kannix_: heh, this one? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=4710
<sergey> Zarephath, well, but ...
<Kannix_> Sanne: So it is not included with Kubuntu?
<zorglu_>  q. is there a way to get my file from from ~/Desktop to appears on the actual desktop background ?
<TheGateKeeper> sergey: edgy or dapper?
<Zarephath> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Zarephath> sergey: How about that?
<Sanne> Kannix_: I never looked, but for that I recommend searching at packages.ubuntu.com
<Kannix_> Sanne: That results in a "not found" error.
<Zarephath> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Zarephath> sergey: Read that too
<Sanne> Kannix_: sorry: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=47104
<sergey> Zarephath, incomfortable
<jende_> Sanne: what are you looking for?
<hazard> what's the fastest light windows manager for X11?
<markelhas> Zarephath: any ideia!? about the user and pass for CUPS!?
<Zarephath> Where is the fsking kdecontrol so I can turn off the bouncing cursor?
<Sanne> jende_: trying to help Kannix_ find a ubuntu brown theme for kde
<Kannix_> Sanne: similar to that you linked. I'd like the 6.10 edgy theme ...
<jende_> Sanne: a brown one?
<TheGateKeeper> hazard: fluxbox probable
<Kannix_> jende_: Yep, the one used in 6.10 Ubuntu.
<hazard> will it run on debian?
<Sanne> jende_: I think so, ask Kannix_ ;)
<Zarephath> markelhas: I said I don't know...did you try root with nothing for pass? What about root, root for the userpass..try some combinations..or search the wiki for the information..
<TheGateKeeper> hazard: yep & it's in the repos
<jende_> Kannix_: AFAIK its gone in edgy
<Kannix_> Sanne, jende_: Strange enough, I like the warm brown tones.
<hazard> alright, I'll give it a try.
<Kannix_> jende_: Nope, it is still there. Just a little lighter.
<alex____> osh_: i have installed smartmontools and i don't know if i used smartctl well, as it tells me that for my device smart isn't available ; here's how i used it $ smartctl -a -T verypermissive --smart=on --device=ata /media/hdc1, am i doing anything wrong ?
<Kannix_> jende_: Look at any edgy screenshots
<Sanne> Zarephath: it's the command kcontrol, you can also add it to the panel as an applet
<wouf> sledge_at_work: ERROR[ogle_nav] : faild to read VIDEO_TS.IFO
<wouf> sledge_at_work: callbacks.on_opendvd_activate(): DVDSetDVDRoot: Root not set
<sledge_at_work> wouf: Are you trying to play a DVD-R?
<wouf> no its a commercial DVD
<Kannix_> jende_, Sanne: This one http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/?q=node/16
<Sanne> Kannix_: I like those colors too :) Nothing strange about that, contrary to some opinions found on the net.
<wouf> sledge_at_work: I tryed with an other commercial DVD : FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<Kannix_> Sanne: You need a good quality colour screen for them, something to do with contrast and colours that are not blue, red or green.
<sledge_at_work> wouf: Does it work fine in Windows?
<alex____> osh_: also, after the version etc, it says "smartctl: device read identity failed (not an ata/atapi device)"... although my hdd is ata
<wouf> I don't have windows ...
<hazard> sure it isn't SATA or something?
<wouf> sledge_at_work:  I don't have windows ...
<markelhas> any one nows whats the ubuntu default password?
<bLaZeD> hmm is there a way to load/unload the driver so sound....for some reason everythings i saying it cant find my sound device...
<hazard> or, that the drive controller is supported by smartctrl?
<Kannix_> markelhas: There is no such thing.
<sledge_at_work> wouf: When you run dmesg (in a konsole) does it show error message at the end?
<wouf> sledge_at_work:  yep , [17193900.840000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 1679840
<alex____> hazard: i don't know exactly, it's definetly not sata, and at boot it sais smart control enabled i.e. after grub bootloader
<hyperactivecrond> my wireless PCI card <wmp54gs> works fine with ndiswrapper but it shows as eth1 as opposed to wlan0. it also won't load at boottime. i ran ndiswrapper -i WMP54GS.inf, blacklisted bcm43xx, and ndiswrapper -m 'ed. what do i do now?
<hazard> maybe it just dosen't like the option set you're giving it then?
<zorglu_> ok my icon question for ~/desktop deosnt seems to have much succeess :)
<sledge_at_work> wouf: Maybe your drive is broken...
<bLaZeD> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<markelhas> Kannix_: hummm, i'm trying to config CUPS and ask me for user pass or root pass
<alex____> hazard: i'm a beginner in the command line... i checked through --help and i thought these should do
<markelhas> Kannix_: i'm using livecd
<wouf> sledge_at_work: I'm able to read CDROM...
<wouf> sledge_at_work: hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<hazard> try only one or two, and see if it'll take em.
<sledge_at_work> wouf: Do you actually have a DVD-ROM drive?
<sledge_at_work> wouf: Sometimes people do shady things like relabling...
<alex____> hazard: i already tried, for instance if i didn't set -T to verypermissive it would give me a less-detailed report and it wouldn't have tried so many things upon enabling smart support etc
<wouf> sledge_at_work: Yes, I have a laptop (Asus V6VA) wich have a dvdrom drive...
<Kannix_> markelhas: did you try just "Enter"? :)
<hazard> I dunno alex___ but I gotto run off for a bit.
<sledge_at_work> wouf: Do you see a DVD-ROM icon on your desktop when you put in the disc?
<alex____> hazard: ok thank you anyway !
<Lantius> how can I send a command like other user ?
<wouf> yes
<markelhas> Kannix_: no user no pass!?
<wouf> sledge_at_work: yes and i'm able to browse it
<alex____> Lantius: su username and then the command
<Kannix_> markelhas: There is no real "root" user in Ubuntu.
<Lantius> alex___ but it's for a script, i need send in one line
<Kannix_> markelhas: Everyting is done using "sudo".
<Lantius> alex___ only one line
<Kannix_> markelhas: so you need the password of the current used.
<Kannix_> markelhas: so you need the password of the current user.
<alex____> Lantius: oups i'm sorry - i don't know then
<markelhas> Kannix_: yaps ubuntu is the user in livecd, and the pass is?
<Kannix_> markelhas: I think it is blank on the live CD, but I am not sure. Never used it for anything but an installation :)
<markelhas> Kannix_: blank didn't work
<markelhas> :(
<Lantius> someone knows how can I send a command like I would be another users in only one line ?
<markelhas> i'm trying to share a printer
<markelhas> Kannix_:
<Chousuke> Lantius: hmm? do you mean something like su username -c "command"
<hyperactivecrond> could someone who has access to the /topic /query me? i have something relevant to add to the /topic
<Lantius> Chousuke: do you do it like that ? with username -c "command" ?
<Lantius> ok
<Lantius> i think so
<Chousuke> Lantius: yeah
<Lantius> this sounds great
<Chousuke> try it out first :P
<Lantius> if i am root i am writing a script
<Chousuke> do su user -c touch
<Chousuke> er
<Lantius> i want to execute a program like another user
<Chousuke> "touch test"
<Chousuke> if the user you specified is the owner, then it works
<Chousuke> (touch creates an empty file) :)
<markelhas> :!?
#kubuntu 2006-11-09
<hazard> personally, I like echo "" >test
<shahbaz_> anybody who can help me with beryl on edgy
<hyperactivecrond> shabaz_: /join #ubuntu-xgl
<Kannix_> *sigh* I can't make up my mind. Should I use Gnome or KDE ...
<Kannix_> In KDE I like amarok and Kmail. However, I don't like the way KDE handles non-kde applications, such as Firefox.
<Kannix_> I always have problems with the font settings.
<Sanne> Kannix_: you can have KDE apps on Gnome or vice versa
<Kannix_> Sanne: But the whole point of "integration" is gone if I do that.
<inteliwasp> i am trying to install some software from source but i get errors with libjpeg and qt, how can i resolve them?
<Sanne> Kannix_: hmmm, never bothered me that much
<Kannix_> Sanne: Right now for example, I am running Amarok on Gnome and it looks kind of funny.
<letalis> if i want to set an environment variable for kde, where would be the best place to set that at?
<letalis> i want to disable ipv6 lookups
<Sanne> Kannix_: you would still need to use kcontrol for configuring kde apps
<hazard> I usually dump them in my bashrc file, but you might be talking about something else
<Kannix_> Sanne: And using KMail in Gnome ... well ... it might work, but it will probably be hellish to set up so clicking on "send mail" will fire it up etc.
<Sanne> inteliwasp: paste the errors to a pastebin, maybe somebody knows
<inteliwasp> !ipv6 > letalis
<markelhas> hummm ok them
<markelhas> try later on
<markelhas> ce u
<inteliwasp> !ipv6 | letalis
<ubotu> letalis: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<markelhas> thnks for the help
<Sanne> Kannix_: yes, that may be. Never tried that, so I can't really comment on that.
<Kannix_> Sanne: And to make Amarok stream via my proxy, I already had to install some KDE networking stuff because it ignores the Gnome proxy settings and cannot set its own.
<Kannix_> Sanne: So from an enduser point, KDE would probably be the better choice for me.
<hyperactivecrond> Kannix_: yes.
<markelhas> kubuntu to desktop have to wait a little mor :)
<hazard> vpc is so slooooooww....
<Sanne> Kannix_: seems so
<markelhas> exit
<hyperactivecrond> although kannix, if you wish to use AIM with Kopete, visit http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136566 and download and install the patched version available at the bottom of the page
<letalis> yeah i did that, it just seems like konq takes forever to load some webpages which opera or fiefox do flawlessly
<inteliwasp> my error log from ./configure   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30689/
<letalis> and frankly, i like konq better than both of em
<letalis> :)
<hazard> other than konquror's name, it sorta annoys me.
<Kannix_> hyperactivecrond: Well, I use neither.
<Kannix_> hyperactivecrond: that is AIM and Kopte.
<Sanne> inteliwasp: it doesn't find the qt development headers. Did you install them? Some package with -dev and qt in it's name ;)
<inteliwasp> letalis:  there are firefox tweeks out there to help...
<hyperactivecrond> Kannix_: ok just making sure :)
<letalis> yeah what i am saying is i think kde is still doing ipv6 lookups
<letalis> i want to set the kde env variable to disable it but i am unsure as to where i would need to do it
<letalis> just add it to my shell rc?
<Sanne> inteliwasp: I think it's: libqt3-mt-dev
<hazard> should work
<Kannix_> hyperactivecrond: Gnome is written in C, KDE in C++. That's why I am reluctant. I can read C quite fluently and only "spell" C++. In my experience, C leads to better performance most of the time, too.
<letalis> the other thing i have issues with is setting zsh as my default shell, when i do kdm wont let me log into X
<letalis> i did a workaround for it but id like to actually set zsh as my default shell
<suntzu> please how do i know why i have some packages retained (not upgraded)
<Kannix_> suntzu: probably because some depending packages are not ready for upgrade yet?
<Sanne> inteliwasp: for the other libs, try libjpeg62-dev and libpng12-dev, that's what I have installed
<suntzu> Kannix_ : is there any way to know which package is impeding the upgrade?
<hazard> what option would I use with cp to have it copy something ONLY if the target file dosen't already exsist?
<Kannix_> suntzu: Do you have "aptitutude" installed?
<Kannix_> suntzu: That states it usually quite elaborately why updates are not working.
<suntzu> yes, but i use apt-get should i use aptitude instead?
<suntzu> ok
<inteliwasp> wile i am waiting on adept, is there any known problems with xmms in 6.10? or has mine just craped out?
<aldin> 30 times mounted check forced-> how to disable this, btw ext3 FS
<Sanne> inteliwasp: did you get all my suggestions?
<Kannix_> suntzu: Yes, use aptitude.
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  yes i did
<suntzu> Kannix_ ok thanks
<Sanne> inteliwasp: fine, just checking ;)
<jpedroza> Is anyone here using the PPC version of Kubuntu?
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  they came with the qt dev files
<Sanne> inteliwasp: who "they"?
<aldin> message: chkdisk, 30 times mounted check forced-> how to disable this, btw ext3 FS
<inteliwasp> libjpeg and lib png
<Sanne> inteliwasp: ah! ok
<inteliwasp> and it would still fail at the same point...
<Sanne> inteliwasp: oh!
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  want the config.log?
<jpedroza> Is there a chanel for the PPC version of Kubuntu?
<Sanne> inteliwasp: I just see this package, seems you need it too: libqt3-headers
<suntzu> Kannix_ "aptitude upgrade" doesn't give me more information about why packages are retained than apt-get...
<Kannix_> suntzu: you start aptitude, push "u" and then "shift U". That should do it.
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  installing qt3 dev now with compat as well
<suntzu> Kannix_ hehe ok ;)
<Sanne> inteliwasp: ok
<sledge_at_work> wouf: Well, that error message makes think that your drive might have gone bad.
<Sanne> inteliwasp: if it still fails, paste the new error
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  ya it got past qt but now i need kde headers... this is looking like a picky program :P
<Dark_Vampire> hu
<Dark_Vampire> hi
<Sanne> inteliwasp: heh :) That's just how it goes with compiling, configure-install-configure-install... etc
<Sanne> inteliwasp: what are you building?
<inteliwasp> kpodder
* Sanne googles
<Dark_Vampire> Could use a proxy program, where i can say when he should use a other proxy with other IP
<Sanne> inteliwasp: btw, if a program starts with a 'k', chances are it wants qt and kde libs ;)
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  is there a reason the "kde" package is not "installed"?
<Kannix_> inteliwasp: it is just the devel stuff you need to install "extra"
<inteliwasp> and the regular dev too?
<Sanne> inteliwasp: kde packages are installed, but not the development headers.
<Sanne> inteliwasp: ubuntu focuses on usual desktop use, so most users won't need those devel packages.
<inteliwasp> er... i have a brake warning
<inteliwasp> break i mean
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  when i click to install kde-devel-extras it wants to install 59 other packages "break" itself
<Sanne> inteliwasp: what does it say exactly?
<inteliwasp> Sanne: BREAK (install)
<Sanne> inteliwasp: that doesn't tell me much :). Can you try it from the command line and paste the whole output from your command to the error line? sudo apt-get install packagename
<jpedroza> Is anyone using a radeon 9000 with a flat panel? I am trying to figure out why i am getting artifacts on my screen. This is a fresh install.
<cpk1> jpedroza: it could be purely hardware, you can get artifacts when the card gets too hot
<jpedroza> cpk1: These are pink posterizations around the bottom edges of the screen, The machine hasn't been running all day and this is on the live DVD. i just booted it up.
<Sanne> inteliwasp: are you sure you need kde-devel-extras? From the description I would think you don't. It isn't even in main.
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  ok it needs the kde-devel but that has errors, give me a min to paste it
<jpedroza> cpk1: I think it has to do with the settings for the panel, but I am not sure what the correct settings would be.
<Lars_G> Hi uhhh, all, uhhhh... hello? :)
<inteliwasp> Sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30695/
<FearMoth> hi, does wireless work in edgy? can anyone show me to a tutorial on setting it up? ubuntu dapper let me look through the SSIDs and pick the AP to use, but kubuntu edgy doesn't. when I type my router's SSID and set the WEP key, it still can't connect. anyone else have this problem? all worked well in dapper.
<Lars_G> Quick question, I just noticed something odd and I guess it happened as a change in config between dapper and edgy. In short, both KDE's and Gnome's file browsing dialogs show only /home and /media when browing from the root. I guess this is a security issue, but since I am the onyl user on this machine and I'm a sloppy pig, I'd like to know how to reenable showing of all my system's dirs in the browsing dialogs.
<Sanne> inteliwasp: what makes you think you need kde-devel from universe? Why don't you try kdebase-dev from main?
<Lars_G> Oh don't worry
<Lars_G> I need to activate "show hidden files". wow and they're listed on .hidden
<Lars_G> nifty
<Lars_G> very nifty
<Lars_G> thanks all
<Sanne> inteliwasp: maybe also kdelibs4-dev
<Lars_G> Sanne: kdebase-dev should pull that one
<larson9999> i'm staying at a hotel for a couple months that only has wireless so i'm trying to get wireless set up in edgy.  i have a linksys wmp11 card that is working find here on the xubuntu dapper live cd.  i have edgy installed though.  how do
<Sanne> Lars_G: yes, but it gives unmet dependencies errors, so I thought trying the official packages from main might be a solution. See inteliwasp's error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30695/
* burner uses term and iwconfig/dhclient
<Sanne> Lars_G: please disregard my last comment...
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  well kdebase-dev breaks too
<Sanne> inteliwasp: then there's something amiss either with your system, or it's a bug.
<inteliwasp> edgy hasent sat well with me for some reason...
<Sanne> inteliwasp: I just made a dry run aith kdebase-dev on my dapper, and it doesn't give me errors.
<inteliwasp> i wonder if the upgrade really did finish on my computer...
<Lars_G> inteliwasp: Are you using apt-ge tor dpkg?
<Sanne> inteliwasp: do you have anything installed from unofficial repositories that relates to kde? If not, you might check for bugs on launchpad and maybe report this if it's not already there.
<inteliwasp> i am first trying to use adept the apt-get   yes i do have the universe and multiverse repos
<Sanne> inteliwasp: those *should* work
<Sanne> inteliwasp: with unofficial I meant some user supplied repositories or somesuch
<inteliwasp> funny...i dont have the backports or the universe security repos active...
<Lars_G> inteliwasp: Also make sure all your repos point to edgy and none to dapper
<inteliwasp> Lars_G:  they do
<dude_> hi guys
<dude_> need some help
<dude_> what do you mean by "could not initialize openGL?"
<dude_> jucato !
<dude_> mawnin!
<Jucato> dude_: good morning!
<inteliwasp> Sanne:  another thing odd thing about my computer is that there are 33 packages that are upgradable but are not run when i use adept full upgrade
<dude_> jucato: help
<dude_> jucato: what do you mean by "could not initialize openGL?"
<Jucato> dude_: this is after installing the nvidia beta drivers?
<Sanne> inteliwasp: hmm, I hope there's some upgrade expert here who can give you a hand... I never did an upgrade myself so far, sorry.
<dude_> jucato: yes, actually i managed to run beryl once then after that, could not initialize openGL?
<Jucato> hm...
<sync350> ok, im really confused right now, cause all the fonts in firefox (menus and stuff in address bar/links/other stuff) and most other applications are all bold.... what should i do to fix this, cause its really pissin me off :p
<dude_> jucato: kill X, type as root, rmmod nvidia then modprobe nvidia?
<Jucato> dude_: er... I don't know... told you I still haven't gone into xgl stuff yet
<dude_> ok
<letalis> xgl hijacks opengl. and causes direct rendering to not be possible.
<jpedroza> Ok, I am really at a loss here. I have tried many different setting in my xorg.conf file, but I can't get a clear image on my flat panel display.
<letalis> ie. if you got anything you like that runs in 3d, you can forget running it via xgl
<letalis> something to consider when embarking on the beryl track
<letalis> :)
* letalis is content with kompmgr
<letalis> :)
<campbch> ok, day 3 of round 1 getting games to work on linux. so far, i got wine, tried installing cod, and was told yesterday to use a loki installer. i did, didnt work, went to bed.
<campbch> now, i have cod installed via the loki installer, but it is saying it cannot finda  file
<campbch> and nothing online is helping
<campbch> it is giving me the same error - Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000001 in 32-bit code (0x0016fedb), as it did when wine wouldn't complete the install
<campbch> is anyone here? or is everyone idle? :'(
<Lars_G> In channels as full as these there are normally a few active people, usually when you get no answer in the middle of silence it means nobody knows the answer right then
<campbch> not expecting an answer, but the likelyhood of over 100 people saying nothing simultaneously for nearly 5 minutes seemed funny
<campbch> normally what happens when i d/c
<siliticx> Good day folks
<lters> campbch: what was the question?
<siliticx> try #2 on trying to setup the ATI drivers
<campbch> it's an odd one :( i get an unhandled exception whenever i run this in wine... ill get it one sec...
<siliticx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<campbch> Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000001 in 32-bit code (0x0016fedb)
<campbch> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<sync350> ok, im really confused right now, cause all the fonts in firefox (menus and stuff in address bar/links/other stuff) and most other applications are all bold.... what should i do to fix this, cause its really pissin me off :p
<lters> campbch: why not vmplayer?
<campbch> vmplayer?
<siliticx> mplayer or vnc, whats the best bet?
<siliticx> errr
<siliticx> nlc
<siliticx> *vlc
<hazard> vlc?
<hazard> there you go
<campbch> !vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lters> campbch: lets u run xp/2k etc navtive
<campbch> ubotu makes me feel better about not knowing what vmplayer is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makes me feel better about not knowing what vmplayer is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> which is better, then?
<campbch> i thought wine was more compatable?
<campbch> im trying to get call of duty to run
<lters> campbch: lets u run full windows.
<lters> no messing around or half broke stuff. sudo apt-get install vmplayer
<campbch> waiiit a sec
<campbch> how does that work?
<campbch> the only install of windows i could possibly have is the OEM, which wipes my HD
<lters> nope
<campbch> hmmm?
<lters> install the player.
<campbch> so how does it work?
<lters> create a config here: easyvmx.com
<Sanne> campbch, lters : I don't think running 3D games in vmplayer would be too much fun.
<campbch> :p word from above?
<campbch> so that's a no-go?
<lters> I don't do 3d, but have friends who say it works.
<lters> vmplayer uses a file for the hd, and XP thinks it is a real computer
<Sanne> campbch: vmplayer simulates a whole pc including a graphics card. You won't have access to the whole power of your real card. But for hassle free apps which don't need hardware acceleration it is very awesome. But just try it out.
<Sanne> campbch: here are some links: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVmPlayer?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vmplayer&fullsearch=Text
<siliticx> running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again.i hope i wont have to format this time
<campbch> im running a laptop with 1gig of ram, 128mb integrated video card... i think COD is going to be shaky enough
<Sanne> campbch: what is COD?
<campbch> call of duty
<campbch> :P
<Sanne> :)
<Lars_G> lters: Nope it wont work well
<Lars_G> vmware is NOT designed for games
<Lars_G> Pray the game works in cedega (and pay for cedega) or dual boot
<campbch> ok, in which case, i won't use it... but that brings me back to the original question
<campbch> Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000001 in 32-bit code (0x0016fedb) <<< what does it MEAN, and how do i fix it?
<Lars_G> you can only fix it if you have the source code
<lters> Lars_G: good to know, thanks
<campbch> everything is PERFECT it even puts the big black box that goes there before the screen resizes and BAM it closes
<Lars_G> I wouldn't call that perfect you know
<campbch> and i dont want to get cedega :'( this is one game that should work without those kinds of problems
<campbch> perfect IE nothing else is wrong
<campbch> that i can see
<Lars_G> is it a native linux game?
<campbch> and i really want to see how my laptop runs in 3d compared to before
<Lars_G> Was it ported by loki?
<campbch> there is a loki installer
<Lars_G> is it a native game? and who did the port?
<campbch> not a native game, there is an installer, that you run, and it gives you shell files that run the game for you
<letalis> if its got a loki installer you may be able to get away with just having wine installed
<Lars_G> So it "should" run in wine and doesn't that will be hard if possible at all to fix
<campbch> it handles the mounting, unmounting of disks between the change and
<campbch> ok
<campbch> again
<letalis> it works for soldier of fortune II
<campbch> i got it installed, am running in wine, and this is what i am doing
<campbch> but WINE gives me Unhandled exception: page fault on write access to 0x00000001 in 32-bit code (0x0016fedb) in the console when i run it
<Lars_G> Correct
<campbch> why does wine say this? what is causing this particular problem?
<campbch> this game is rated as 100% perfect by the appdb, so it SHOULD be working, which it does
<siliticx_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lars_G> You would need to learn how to code. Create a debug version of wine, hook to it with a debugger, debug the code, and then spent some time recoding wine files until it works.
<Lars_G> or, try a different version of wine
<campbch> it works
<campbch> they say it works
<campbch> and im using the version
<campbch> im sure of it
<Lars_G> THE version?
<campbch> that makes it work
<campbch> yes
<Lars_G> Then it's working!
<campbch> 9.16 is tested
<campbch> but 9.24 is current, i went out and got 9.16
<campbch> 9.9 is repository :( dont know how that happened
<letalis> whats your setup i386? amd64 what?
<Lars_G> good question
<campbch> i386
<letalis> well that rules out the arch problems, if their were any to be had :)
<campbch> agreed
<campbch> that was my first thing, i went to #winehq to see if there were any args i could pass to force it to read in 32bit
<campbch> but noone is there
<letalis> its odd that the loki installer isnt working though
<campbch> it is working
<campbch> wine gives me the error
<campbch> the loki installer already did its job
<letalis> usually it sets up the configuration for wine with the settings thatll make the game run
<letalis> which it obviously didnt do lol
<letalis> this is for call of duty did i read that right?
<campbch> again, i made a change someone suggested and removed the extras from the list of possible binaries, got Unhandled exception: illegal instruction in 32-bit code (0x0016fef1)
<campbch> yes
<letalis> let me check the cedega wiki for problems that theyve had, and i might be able to help you a little bit
<campbch> not cedega, im in wine
* letalis subscribes to cedega
<campbch> i cant buy cedega
<letalis> cedega and wine are very closely related
<campbch> yes
<campbch> but not for quite some time
<siliticx_> erm, lets say i change xorg.conf, do ihave to ctrl+alt+backspace?
<campbch> we can try, i guess, but it didnt come up when i googled the error
<vipercat> would someone please point me in the direction of the upgrade instructions using alternate cd ?
<dude_> jucato: what the command of killing an app, my kaffeine doesn't open
<Sanne> siliticx: that's one way to restart the x server, which you would need to do if you want your modified xorg.conf to be used. So yes ;)
<letalis> judging from the versions of cedega its known to run on, it has a pretty high probability of running in wine, the thing is somewhere its hanging up and dying.
<letalis> are your video drivers configured in X for direct rendering?
<letalis> and what type of video card are we talking about
<campbch> integrated
<campbch> intel, 64mb
<campbch> how do i check whether x is configured right?
<Sanne> vipercat: Under section "Upgrading using apt-get", point 4. "If you have the edgy alternate install CD": https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
* campbch doesn't want to break anythign
* campbch just typoed in obnoxiously highlighted blue
<letalis> campbch: i imagine that if youre coming from a version of windows that CoD ran there before you switched over
<vipercat> thankyou
<campbch> i wiped everything when i switched
<letalis> so CoD ran in windows before
<campbch> yes
<campbch> and still does
<letalis> ok
<campbch> in a laptop right next to this one
<letalis> im talking about the machine in question
<Sanne> vipercat: you're welcome, and good luck :)
<letalis> linux games can be very pecular as to what kinds of hardware they run in
<campbch> ack
<campbch> well
<campbch> i don't know :(
<campbch> how do i check?
<campbch> because the game definately ran in windows
<JackPhil> when i quit the kde session (with xgl), it always crash
<letalis> the machine that you now have linux on had windows on it before right?
<letalis> im not trying to be an ass, just merely trying to assess the situation :)
<JackPhil> is the ubuntu kernel compiled with CONFIG_REGPARM=y?
<h3sp4wn> JackPhil: grep CONFIG_REGPARM /boot/linux-image-`uname -r`
<h3sp4wn> JackPhil: No that is not what it is but the config is in /boot
<Sanne> JackPhil: you might be able to find out by looking at /boot/config-your-kernel-version
<Sanne> h3sp4wn: :)
<spiderworm> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10903.0 <---- anyone able to help me keep the screen going black during certain session types?
<dude_> jucato: help
<JackPhil> i want try oss because the alsa can't drive my sound card
<JackPhil> how to temporarlly disable alsa?
<JackPhil> i try to remove alsa-base, the snd modules is still loaded
<siliticx> stupid thing
<siliticx> my sound decided to stop working yet again.
<siliticx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<inteliwasp> how do i disable control of my laptop buttons? i am going to use some other software
<letalis> lol try to help someone and they flood themselves off of irc with dmesg output.
<letalis> good lord.
<letalis> :)
<letalis> campbch: as a rule, dont paste that much text to irc. it dislikes it
<letalis> :)
<campbch> yep :P
<campbch> it didnt seem like so much when i grabbed it
<inteliwasp> anyone know what i am talking about?
<siliticx> anyone knows if an audigy 2 zs needs drivers or something
<letalis> if you look through that stuff, you should see where the kernel probed the devices on the system
<letalis> one will be the video card
<letalis> probably the chipset
<campbch> :o
<campbch> i don't understand.
<letalis> actually chipset is important.
<campbch> it's the 915/910gm/gms somethingorother from intel?
<letalis> if you know that much, thats what youre looking for in the dmesg output
<letalis> after you know exactly what it is then you can start the howto hunt on it
<letalis> brb smoke
<Sanne> siliticx: you can find the name of the module for your sound card here: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/
<campbch> where is xorg.conf located/
<campbch> ?
<campbch> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ash211>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<campbch> ok, im using an intel i810ish graphics chipset, as it is set in xorg.conf, so i dont see what the problem is.
<dtorres> hey guys maybe one of you can help me i downloaded a package gpar2 to be exact after trying to install some of the dependecies the package is not broken. however i can unistall nor reinstall it and its not allowing me to do anying with apt-get its complaining about the package being broken
<Hawkwind> dtorres: sudo apt-get -f install
<dtorres> tried that
<dtorres> E: The package gpar2 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it
<dtorres> thats the error i get
<jobless_> hey i need help configuring wireless networks in kubuntu!
<jobless_> i see the networks but i am unable to connect ..! :(
<larson9999> got the wireless working!  now to get the ethernet card working so this can be a gateway
<xsacha> ethernet card doesn't 'just work'? :(
<dtorres> > dpkg: error processing gpar2 (--remove):
<dtorres> >  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<dtorres> >  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<dtorres> > Errors were encountered while processing:
<dtorres> >  gpar2
<jobless_> larson9999 i am having problem with wireless can you help? it seems that u solved the problem!
<digivore> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<jobless_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<martiny> hola
<digivore> if i do 'chmod +x kate'   will i always run kate as su when i just type 'kate'
<dtorres> nevermind found something on the forums
<lters> digivore: no
<larson9999> jobless_: i don't know.  i didn't really do much.  just downloaded and exctracted the windows driver.  and then i followed the ndis wrapper instructions on the unofficial ubuntu edgy guide
<lters> digivore: just "kate" will run as the current user.
<jobless_> larson9999 i can get the card to work .. but i am unable to connect to my school network!!
<digivore> how can i run it as su just by clicking on the icon?
<Hawkwind> digivore: Why would you want to ?
<lters> digivore: change your icon properties to do kdesu kate for the command
<digivore> if i just type kate, i can't save.
<Hawkwind> digivore: You could edit the executable of the icon, but that is not recommended whatsoever
<Hawkwind> digivore: So do kdesu kate
<larson9999> jobless_ all i had to do was to set it to start on startup and then reboot and it worked fine
<Hawkwind> digivore: There is a reason it's done that way
<digivore> thanks, i'll try that.
<Hawkwind> digivore: You don't want to always run kate as sudo/kdesu as it can and will cause problems
<digivore> it will cause problems??
<digivore> whats the harm?
<Hawkwind> digivore: You don't want to edit everything as root user.  That's a very dangerous practice
<lters> digivore: any file you create/save with kdesu kate will not be available to the regular user either.
<jobless_> larson9999 ohh .. the problem i have is that i can connect to my home network that is secured using wep. but i was not able to connect to an unsecured network at school
<digivore> kdesu ,   what rights will that give me?
<Hawkwind> digivore: It will force all files to have root permissions, bad bad idea
<larson9999> jobless: i'm connecting to an unsecured hotel connection :)
<digivore> i am the only user on this system
<Hawkwind> digivore: You can and will break your system if you get into such a bad habit/practice
<campbch> nice.
<Hawkwind> digivore: So what.  You don't want everything to have root permissions when there are things that the regular user needs to have permission to
<digivore> well i can't save any files when i jsut type kate.   so i'm going to use 'kdesu kate'
<jobless_> hmm .. which package are u using to do that? is it the wireless lan manger or the network setup under system settings?
<digivore> or should i be able to change my account permissions to let me save
<jobless_> hmm .. which package are u using to do that? is it the wireless lan manger or the network setup under system settings? larson9999
<Hawkwind> digivore: Like we told you, then type kdesu kate when you need to edit a file as root user
<Hawkwind> digivore: No need for that
<siliticx> well looks like i wont be toying with ati graphics ..sigh
<Hawkwind> digivore: If the file has root permissions, then kdesu kate is what you want.  If it has regular user permissions, then kate is what you want
<digivore> okok,  probably i've only been trying to edit system files that have root permissions...
<digivore> i see.  i will use kdesu kate  wisely,
<siliticx> either its my sound that doesnt work
<siliticx> or its my drivers
<siliticx> sigh
<larson9999> jobless: i just left the secure type settings blank in the network config gui
<larson9999> jobless_: i just left the secure type settings blank in the network config gui
<max_> hi. when you rip somthing with the KAudioCreator, where does it put it?
<max_> hi. when you rip somthing with the KAudioCreator, where does it put it?
<siliticx> guys, whats the command to like.. reload your list of packages with apt-get
<OOD> sudo apt-get update
<martiny> necesito saber como instalar NEED FOR SPEED CARBON  con cedega
<campbch> WOAH habla espanol
<siliticx> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<campbch> hay foros para hispanohablantes, podran ayudarte....
<siliticx> question : whats the file with all your repositories?
<martiny> dime la direccion de los for hispano por fa
<Sanne> !es
<florg> hi. my kdeinit wants to load kooldock on login, even after i uninstalled kooldock. how can i configure kdeinit to omit that?
<venkat> larson9999 i am able to connect .. i just rebooted the system and it was fine ..!
<larson9999> venkat are you jobless_:
<jobless_> yes larson9999
<jobless_> forgot to change the nic
<larson9999> jobless_: didn't i tell you i had to reboot?
<jobless_> larson9999 and thats why i did that ..! thanks
<larson9999> jobless_: i wouldn't have thought you needed to either.  but that guide said to.  except for the easy ubuntu and automatix stuff, i think that guide is the best i've seen for a given distro
<jobless_> larson9999 which guide?
<jobless_> larson9999 can u give me the link?
<larson9999> jobless:  the one that comes up when you search for 'unbuntu guide unofficial'
<larson9999> err ubuntu
<jobless_> larson9999 i got it
<jobless_> http://ubuntuguide.org
<larson9999> yep
<Alter-Ego> what program do i use for a modem connection to the internet
<xsacha> KPPP Internet Dial-Up Tool ?
<xsacha> !kppp
<ubotu> kppp: modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3688 kB
<siliticx> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<siliticx> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jws> Might someone help me with an install problem?
<actinic> any compelling reasons Dapper ---> Edgy?
<dtorres> has anyone got gpar2 working on kubuntu?
<kadi> hi
<kadi> hi khirr
<khirr> ello
<khirr> :D
<khirr> all is ok in my OS :D
<khirr> how could i configure my webcam?
<kadi> don't know
<khirr> okp
<kadi> sry
<whiz2> I'm having troubles installing the Opera browser. Can someone help me get the installer to work?
<kadi> you have ubuntu?
<whiz2> Kubuntu
<kadi> is it an debian package
<whiz2> Yes
<whiz2> I double click it, and I get an error stating that something isn't in my path.
<whiz2> "Error Ark - The utility is not in your PATH. Please install it or contact your system administrator."
<kadi> you don't have the rights???
<whiz2> I'm the admin
<actinic> right click on the downloaded opera file
<whiz2> I'm the only one who has the erights
<kadi> did you copy it to your folder?
<actinic> in konqueror
<whiz2> I copied the package to a created folder on my desktop
<actinic> the package should be a deb file downloaded from the opera site
<whiz2> nevermind. It's installed now. Thank you actinic
<kadi> hm
<actinic> np, looks like you found the right click function :)
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<kadi> lol
<frenris> true dat.
<whiz2> Yes it does lol
<frenris> why when I launch konqueror from the start bar does it lack the side tabs for bookmarks and amarok?
<actinic> i hope all 279 logged in users don't talk at once :)
<kadi> server could be overloaded :-)
<actinic> maybe we should try :)
<kadi> think they are all sleeping
<kadi> ... doing ping pong
<kadi> ping
<kadi> pong
<kadi> ping
<kadi> pong
<frenris> ping
<kadi> lool
<actinic> ding
<actinic> lol
<frenris> dong
<actinic> knock
<frenris> kick?
<kadi> outch
<frenris> knick*?
<frenris> damn
<actinic> knock, knock ..
<frenris> who's there?
<actinic> bo
<kadi> who is there?
<frenris> I am there
<gnomefreak> can you guys please stop with the enter key
<kadi> who is you?
<frenris> you is me
<actinic> roses are red, violets are blue, i'm schizophrenic and so am I
<kadi> crazy thinking about
<frenris> what music you guys listening to?
<Aondo> my own :P
<campbch> ping?
<kadi> not really
<gnomefreak> guys stay on topic if you want to continue this please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<actinic> metallica ... you know, light stuff :)
<actinic> sorry
<frenris> just switched to KDE like yesterday from GNOME
<frenris> like it way better
<esaym> you like?
<esaym> cool
<frenris> amarok is truly ftw
<esaym> never tried gnome lol
<frenris> the menus are better
<frenris> like the start bar
<frenris> but the rest isn't that good
<gnomefreak> thats still not really on topic guys
<kadi> <=changed mine
<esaym> gnome to me looks like it tries to hide everything
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<kadi> but it is not hiding
<frenris> its just not there?
<frenris> I dunno KDE seems so much more customizable to me
<Vipercat> i have just upgraded my dapper to edgy using the alternate cd but now i cant get a graphical inteface just command line
<Vipercat> i did reinstall xserver
<Vipercat> can anyone help ?
<campbch> i need to build a driver for my intel chip, since it's not working through the other one i got... how do i build it?
<campbch> i have the source
<kadi> apt-get install
<campbch> it doesnt include an install shell file
<campbch> NO
<campbch> not the apt-get
<campbch> thats not building
<khirr> how can i configure my cam?
<gnomefreak> Vipercat: install xserver-xorg kubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg-video-all xorg
<adam_> hello
<Vipercat> is that from root ?
<campbch> what is the general form for installing a graphics driver?
<kadi> sure
<ubuntu_> Hello everyone
<campbch> Hello ubuntu_
<kadi> hi
<adam_> I have a weird problem with adept...
<gnomefreak> Vipercat: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xorg xserver-xorg-video-all kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> I'm just another windows user trying to break into the realm of Linux
<adam_> I made something stupid , I guess
<kadi> :)
<adam_> I closed it, but it didn't closed properly
<adam_> it is still running
<campbch> anyone know? whats the quick 3 steps to build something?
<adam_> and I cant kill it
<campbch> its like automake, conf something and make all
<adam_> it won't let me
<campbch> but i dont know exactly
<adam_> can anybody tell me how to kill it?
<gnomefreak> campbch: ./configure && make && sudo make install
<kadi> try a reboot
<campbch> alright
<adam_> ok, I might reboot it, then see if that helped, if not I'll be back :)
<kadi> gnomefreak rocks
<gnomefreak> !compile | campbch
<ubotu> campbch: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* gnomefreak personally doesnt use make install :)
<campbch> alright, thanks
<kadi> think i go back playing some stupid games in windows
<kadi> bye guys
<Vipercat> thanks
<kadi> sry bye girls too
<campbch> there is no configure and autoconf doesnt work
<campbch> what isn't right about this?
<campbch> i'm getting extremely frustrated.
<campbch> my card
<campbch> can play this game
<campbch> but i am on my 3rd day of trying to get it installed, now it installed and working but the GAME is now telling me that the card is not good enough
<campbch> which is a load of bull
<campbch> so i need to get the REAL driver installed
<campbch> but it has no configure, and autoconf wont work, so i cant make because i have no input file and ive never done this before and it should be working!
<campbch> why isnt anything working!?
<campbch> i want it to WORK
<campbch> cf  docbook  imake  Imakefile  makedepend  pswrap  util what is this?
<campbch> this ist he /config folder
<campbch> but what does it mean?
<campbch> !imake
<gnomefreak> campbch: what are you trying to compile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> not all apps have a ./configure file
<campbch> it's the intel graphics chipset for the 9915gm and stuff
<campbch> 915*
<campbch> but i need to be sure i have a 100% fresh, official version so that this game will run
<campbch> this is absolutely the LAST thing i need to do to get it working, after 3 days of fiddling with everything
<gnomefreak> campbch: read the readme and the install files it might be as simple as a shell script
<gnomefreak> campbch: like nvidia binary drivers are .sh files and it runs the installer
<dennister> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> i
<gnomefreak> hi
<campbch> why is this telling me
<campbch> that its the xorg somehting source?
<campbch> i just downloaded the xorgrc source from the intel linux driver website, is this correct
<campbch> ?
<gnomefreak> campbch: i would need the full error but are you sure its not the kenrel source?
<campbch> no
<campbch> im not
<campbch> im just following link
<gnomefreak> campbch: iirc you can get those drivers with apt-get
<campbch> links after links after links
<campbch> no
<campbch> because those drivers need to be upgraded
<campbch> according to the game
<dennister> good news and bad news: good=my tuner works with mplayer if i tune channel 3 in konsole, get great vid/audio
<campbch> that i just spent, again, 3 days installing
<campbch> campbch@stormbreaker:~/915driver/xc$ ls
<campbch> BUILD      extras     LABEL     programs       registry  xf86Date.h
<campbch> ChangeLog  Imakefile  lib       README         RELNOTES
<campbch> config     include    Makefile  README.crypto  util
<fumbalah> Hi, my wireless card will enable momentirly and then go back off
<campbch> i have absolutely NO idea what i am doing
<dennister> bad=where i need some help with=another module in kcontrol/system services has gone missing
<gnomefreak> campbch: read the README file
<dennister> the other day it was the display module; now its user management <argh>
<campbch> i just said
<campbch> ...
* gnomefreak never had the pleasure of messing with intel cards
<dennister> 1st question: why is this happening so often with edgy? 2nd question: can someone help me restore the module pls?
<campbch>   X11R6.8.1 is an Open Source version of the X Window System that
<campbch>      supports many UNIX(R) and UNIX-like operating systems (such as
<campbch>      Linux, FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD and Solaris x86) on Intel and other
<campbch>      platforms.  This version is compatible with X11R6.8 a
<campbch> THISis the readme
<campbch> absolutely not a WORD about installing
<campbch> why does it say it's the xorg?
<campbch> isnt that the windows manager/
<campbch> ?
<campbch> why am i installing the x windows manager?
<campbch> i just got this 30 seconds ago from the intel website, i mentioned this before! i dont understand any of this!
<dennister> campbch: the x-window system (xorg) is what gives linux its graphical look
<campbch> i know
<gnomefreak> campbch: offhand i dont know i havent had to try them but i cant image it to be all that hard. this is the first time ive seen people have trouble with intel drivers
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<campbch> call of duty says that my video card is lacking the necessary features, and that i should upgrade the drivers. also, opengl screensavers are bugged up to half a screen, so this is obviously a problem with either the configuration or the drivers
<campbch> i already checked the configuration, so it must be the drivers
<campbch> so i went to get the drivers, and they come as source
<campbch> now i need to compile the source
<campbch> however, all documents say that what i have as the source is the X windows system
<campbch> NOT the drivers
<campbch> why is it telling me this?
<dennister> and i need to get my user management module back :(
<campbch> :o
<dennister> hi DemonThing`
<dennister> has anyone seen this pattern in edgy? key modules just disappearing?
<dennister> has anyone tried kde 4? is it better? or is the problem edgy?
<dennister> hmmm...quiet in here tonight
<dennister> ...brb...going to put the laundry in
<apokryphos> kde 4 is really only for developers at the moment. Still in the porting stage
<campbch> this
<campbch> is insane
<dennister> ty apokryphos
<apokryphos> campbch: non-kde-related problems are often better asked in #ubuntu
<dennister> would you know how to fix my missing module problem? reinstalling doesn't work
<campbch> ill check it out
<dennister> hi dragonfly7 :)
<dragonfly7> is there a bash command to restart my sound system? (yay, I was recognized!)
<dennister> heheh...u could try alsa
<dennister> i find just typing the program name often works
<dennister> but i'm sure this isn't always the case
<dragonfly7> as in "killall alsa"?
<dennister> well that would stop it, yes
<campbch> after 4349 lines of log file
<campbch> it exits with Error 2.
<Alter-Ego> if i ubuntu and dailup set on it, and i want to go to kubunt all i really need to do is "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and everything will stay the same including connecting to the internet ?
<campbch> WTFis error 2?
<campbch> when you have 3 line output files, it tells me error 2?
<campbch> how am i supposed to know what that means?
<dennister> Alter-Ego: it should...i used that after i installed the text-only lamp server
<Alter-Ego> dennister: wow, i never thought about server first and kubuntu-desktop last.  i bet you have a lot less crud
<Alter-Ego> er, krud
<Alter-Ego> :-)
<dennister> it came over the dhcp that was detected at installation
<dragonfly7> I have this weird problem where my sound gets all crackly after it switches files its playing. Right now, I have the ctrl+alt+backspace to fix it. I hope to set up a keyboard shortcut to just restart the sound.
<Alter-Ego> dhcp via network or dailup ?
<dennister> Alter-Ego: actually, nooo
<dennister> i had dhcp from a cable modem and router...
<dragonfly7> But alsa is not listed when I "ps -e" and killall alsa doesn't work.
<fumbalah> can anyone help me with my wireless issue? I need it for a conference in the morning
<dennister> it's just that i needed the server for mythtv...most people don't need the server, and it's much more complicated
<Alter-Ego> ya, i am wondering if changes in dialup would be affected with kubuntu-desktop
<frenris> Just converted from gnome, how does one update KDE stuff via GUI, like that orange button gnome had in the top right?
<dragonfly7> fumbalah: what is the problem?
<dennister> nope,...i really don't think so
<fumbalah> eth1 enables momentairily and then goes back off
<fumbalah> I've installed the drivers via ndiswrapper
<dennister> frenris: u can use a package manager called adept, and download synaptic, too
<dragonfly7> Does the card enable, or the wireless connection?
<fumbalah> The card enables momentairily
<dragonfly7> Hmm... What card is it?
<frenris> kk ty
<fumbalah> Dell 1350 WLan, for an inspiron 6000
<dennister> brb...laundry is still calling...blasted cat!
<dragonfly7> Do you have edgy?
<fumbalah> yea
<dragonfly7> Try reinstalling ndiswrapper (http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu). I am just reading off of ubuntu forums...
<dennister> i'm back..
<dragonfly7> Hi dennister. How was that laundry?
<dennister> heheh...it will be les smelly in my bedroom now
<dennister> the second any clothing falls to the floor my cat jumps at the opportunity to piss on it :(
<dennister> lovely, eh?
<hazard_> I hate cats.
<dragonfly7> Oh yes, but now that I think about I also have to do laundry. :(
<dennister> if she wasn't so gorgeous, silky to the touch, and a present for my son, she would hav been dead years ago
<dragonfly7> So does anyone know how to restart the sound ... thing?
<dennister> anyway, back on topic: hazard_, u wouldn't have edgy, do u?
<hazard_> the new one 6.10? no.
<Homer> whats some good P2P programs for Linux
<dragonfly7> KTorrent is a good P2P.
<Homer> for small files
<Homer> like gnutella2/gnutella
<dennister> Homer: i use ktorrent, there's a limewire clone called frostwire
<dennister> azureus is available on both windows and linux, but it's a pig on resources
<Skrot-> Homer: There's valknut which uses the DirectConnect protocol
<hazard_> sorry, I've been meaning to upgrade, but since 6.06 is working just fine for what I need, I see no pressing reason (especially now that its working)
<Homer> I can't even get 6.10 to work
<dennister> if it's not broke, don't fix it
<hazard_> Exactly.
<dragonfly7> I like 6.10's acceptance of multimedia buttons.
<hazard_> And usually me and linux GUIs are on very poor terms, but right now my Dapper box is just fine.
<dennister> well edgy's been wonderful for my tuner...ivtv drivers were downloadable from the repos, and most people say building ivtv drivers is the hardest thing they've ever had to do
<dennister> i struggled horribly with the ivtv drivers in dapper
<dragonfly7> Dennister: I Have heard you say that before. Do you have a macro for that or something?
<Homer> yeah dapper works great
<dennister> a macro?
<Homer> hopefully fiesty will work for me
<Homer> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfly7> Um... hotkey? A shortcut for saying something.
<hazard_> is xdm the thing to use to launch X on startup?
<dennister> dragonfly7: i know i'm repeating myself, but there r new people new to me) here
<Homer> xdm is a X Login Manager
<dennister> it depends on what u need, and what u've got
<Homer> !xdm
<hazard_> if I'm not using kde or gnome?
<ubotu> xdm: X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.5-1 (edgy), package size 160 kB, installed size 756 kB
<dragonfly7> Yeah, I am sure there are. I don't mind, I just found it funny.
<Homer> you can still use kdm/gdm
<Homer> in fact they are muuuuch better
<Homer> xdm is very simplistic
<dennister> heheheh...gonna sound like a broken record pretty soon i bet
<hazard_> I like simple.
<hazard_> Simple good.
<hazard_> Me sleepy.
<Homer> or you can simply use no login manager!
<Homer> too many choices in linux!
<dennister> i gotta get this module working again!!!
<hazard_> Now that I've *FINALLY* gotten fluxbox (or whatever it is) to play nice with VPC6, I predict that in about 4 minutes, it will stop working completely.
<Homer> I have a idea for xfree86
<Homer> when you fuck your .conf file
<Homer> it should automatically revert to a backup
<hazard_> it stabs you in the face?
<Homer> instead of just no running
<hazard_> aww....I wanted the face stabbing.
<Homer> cause it's fucking hard to fix an X server if you don't know what u doing
<Homer> and even when you know what you doing
<Homer> it fucking har
<hazard_> I have a hard time getting them to work in the first place.
<hazard_> Especially in virtual situations, where the 'hardware' dosen't actually exsist.
<dragonfly7> I hate it when I break xorg.conf. The first time I did it I freaked out.
<hazard_> (which means it typically behaves very strangely to 'safe' methods of doing things)
<dennister> yeah, i reinstalled the OS
<Homer> you don't really have to be alot of users will/do
<Homer> but*
<Homer> you don't really have to but alot of users will/do
<dennister> now i'm trying to find out how to get rid of this bloody wacom stuff in it
<Homer> if xorg breaks -> OS breaks to most users
<Homer> that why it should break so much lol
<hazard_> because me and Xorg have a..shady...history, I usually just don't run it.
<Homer> or be so easy to break
<Homer> just imo of course
<hazard_> Most of my linux boxes are headless anyway.
<dennister> i can't kwrite a file in konsole without getting errors that refers to wacom...and i don't have a wacom tablet or tablet pc
<hazard_> I suppose I should figure out what exactly it was that I did that made X11 and VPC6 work together.
<Homer> dapper worked for me out of the box
<khirr> how can i configur emi web cam -.-
<Homer> edgy won't even get past initd
<hazard_> Since hours of thoughtful trying previously got me nowhere, but now, in my tired logicless state, it now somehow works.
<Homer> it just goes BOOM! and screen goes black (on live cd!) :(
<hazard_> Oh, dapper works fine for me on a REAL machine.
<hazard_> But NOTHING linuxy-/wGUI works ATALL/EASILY under virtual PC
<dragonfly7> Homer: It did that for me too. Have you tried the text-based installer?
<Homer> dragonfly7: how will that help? I'm just going to be install a broken system!
<knapp> I am having a problem with Konversation, the Server List pops up when I open it, has no buttons, and will not close.
<Homer> it's not finishing even init, there are some bad drivers in edgy that my computer isn't liking
<Homer> I'm fine with dapper, I'll just hope fiesty fixes the issue :(
<dragonfly7> Hmmm. Maybe you have an old beta or RC? At any rate, the upgrade probably isn't worth the trouble.
<Homer> no full version
<Homer> same problem with ubuntu and kubuntu
<dragonfly7> Setting up wireless with WEP was harder in Edgy.
<Homer> dapper is doing what I want it to do
<fumbalah> dragonfly7: Reinstalled ndiswrapper and reinstalled the drivers, now it just doesnt show up at all anymore
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yeay guys
<dennister> hi Th3_Cr0up13R
<knapp> Anyone have any ideas?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> can anyone help coz my hands seem a little tight , my system does recognise my root password if application needs it
<dennister> no, sorry knapp
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but if its in terminal it doesnt
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hi dennister
<Th3_Cr0up13R> any ideas what could be done , i havent been on linux in years now and theres not alot i remember
<dragonfly7> fumbalah: wow. That didn't work. I am sorry.
<dragonfly7> Try looking at these: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9627474
<hazard_> I remember getting a wireless card working in lunix exactly once.
<hazard_> I haven't touched it since, and it still works because of it.
<dennister> i'm afraid i'm not much help to many, as i'm still a noob
<dennister> i hold people's hands, mostly, and direct them to the more senior people
<dragonfly7> psh. If dennister is a n00b I am an abacus user.
<dennister> hey, back in July i'd never even _seen_ a linux installation
<dennister> it's quite the adventure...and a challenge
<hazard_> I've been aware of linux for years.
<hazard_> ever since I tried to install an old version of suse.
<hazard_> which I got working a few times, then promptly broke xwindows
<dragonfly7> I think I started somewhere in August, since windows was irriating me and I had just got DSL.
<dennister> trying to install nfs now, hopefully it'll allow myth to write to the xfs drive...it's locked by nfs and and i didn't even have nfs installed
<dennister> since my user management module is gone i can't make myth a user with access to the parition
<hazard_> Myth is a game in my mind.
<dennister> microshaft wasn't just irritating me; wga notify was driving me insane with anger
<BluesKaj> bach
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hehe i just cracked one of those
<dennister> yeah...we had the game way back when
<dennister> one of 'those'?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> dennister: i just got rid of that wga notify thing
<Th3_Cr0up13R> 10 min ago from a friends computer
<Th3_Cr0up13R> he was so irritated he paid me to get rid of it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> heheh
<dennister> yeah, so did i, but ms was making noises about making it absolutely mandatory to have it installed -- threatening lockout if u didn't
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hehe it just takes 5 minutes to get rid of it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you can install it if it wants to and then disable it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> then you done
<Th3_Cr0up13R> never comes back again
<hazard_> is it a bad idea to have stable and unstable source lists?
<dennister> thing is, they did finally back down, and I still got locked out of a 2.5 year old XP machine cause xp erroneously thought one of the drives had "unrecoverable errors"
<tim> how do I install XGL on kubuntu?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hehe that sounds like windows
<hazard_> You explode. (in other words, I'm tired and have no idea)
<dennister> took the drive out, it was perfect, but i still had to wipe windows clean just because it couldn't find the right licence info
<dennister> just because windoze couldn't find it, doesn't mean it's not there
<Th3_Cr0up13R> sound like fun, especially when you gotta do work and you got deadlines
<BluesKaj> dennister, need licence validation ? ...I know a guy ...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> dennister:  i got one of those boxes where you take you normal hardrive and you make it perfectly workable
<BluesKaj> :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> outside hdd
<hazard_> I had a friend who had an external 320g drive, which came unplugged inside the case, which caused some kind of derranged NTFS MFT curroption, which managed to make it so windows didn't have any clue what was going on the drive.
<tim> xgl anybody?
<dennister> i need to find a way around my win xp mce problem: that kept crashing, screwed the bios completely, and when i tried to reinstall it, i found out th disc was physically cracked
<hazard_> It took me forever to find a windows utility to IGNORE the MFT and scan for lost files.
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<Th3_Cr0up13R> oops, i dont think there is a lot you can do
<hazard_> (because apparently NTFS is to advanced to need such a thing)
<dennister> <--has been waiting over a month for ms to send a replacement disk...their stories keep changing
<Th3_Cr0up13R> if it is hardware
<hazard_> Oh, I eventually got all his stuff off for him, but I had to wedge 320G of stuff into my fileserver.
<dennister> BluesKaj: i have registered, non-pirated coa's, i shouldn't have to wait months for a replacement disk
<hazard_> Since there wasn't anything I could do to FIX the NTFS structures (apparently NTFS is to 'advanced' to need utilitites for that either)
<BluesKaj> right
<dennister> they could just send me a bloody iso file, and i could use my own product key\
<Th3_Cr0up13R> looks like its too advanced to need a hard drive too
<dennister> ok...ms rant is over :)
<dennister> wb Mythbusters
<dennister> brb...gotta go p...and then laundry switch
<dragonfly7> *idles
<tim> is there anyway to get xgl on an ati card in 6.10?
<tim> all the searches I am doing give me stuf on ubuntu with gnome
<tim> :-(
<dragonfly7> How do you do the "is doing something" command in IRC?
<dragonfly7> tim: I found a walkthrough once, let me look.
<Aondo> tim  you should take a look at beryl. is not that gnome demanding
<tim> kk, thank you dragonfly and aondo
<dragonfly7> Yeah, look at this: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<tim> also, does fglrx mean I have 3d support
<BluesKaj> yup
<tim> and would that dapper guide
<tim> apply to edgy
<tim> I don't see why it wouldn't
<tim> but just checking
<Aondo> just take a look at the overall wiki site
<Aondo> alot of info
<tim> yeah
<dragonfly7> I got beryl working with that walkthrough on 6.10 kde.
<dennister> tim...there's another one, 2, hold on
<tim> kk
<dragonfly7> So yes, it should work. Unfortunatly, my graphics card overheats easily, so I had to uninstall it.
<tim> thank you for all the help btw aondo, dennister, and dragonfly
<tim> I am really new to the linux scene
<tim> :-/
<Aondo> :)
<dennister> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tim> started off installing gentoo, ended up with kubuntu
<tim> kk
<tim> thanks for the link dennister
<dennister> ^^ that one has no relation to beryl
<dennister> and it's for edgy
<dragonfly7> The link I sent worked for Kubuntu 6.10.
<tim> is no relation to berly a good thing
<tim> yeah
<tim> I saw that
<dragonfly7> And it has beryl.
<dragonfly7> Beryl is better I think.
<dennister> hi DaSkreech
<tim> what is the difference between beryl and xgl
<DaSkreech> dennister: Hello :)
<DaSkreech> tim: Xgl is the Windowing server
<DaSkreech> Beryl is the compositing manager
<DaSkreech> dennister: How are you?
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<tim> daskreech, you are talking to a moron :-)
<nikkiana> hi Danker
<tim> I have no idea what that mean
<nikkiana> err DaSkreech
<tim> means*
<dennister> i'm having probs, as per usual...lol
<nikkiana> stupid tab autocomplete
<dragonfly7> tim: Use my link. It should work fine.
<dennister> now my user management module in system services/kcontrol is gone
<dennister> the second time in a few days that i've seen this error...last time the module was display
<fumbalah> I keep getting ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<fumbalah> When i modprobe
<tim> kk
<dennister> dragonfly7: u haven't seen this pattern in edgy, have u?
<tim> thanks dragonfl
<dragonfly7> dennister: No, Edgy is working great for me.
<dennister> and this bloody wacom tablet error...I even commented out all its stuff in xorg.conf, removed its demon from system services, and i still get it's errors
<dragonfly7> My laptop's trackpad was doing that too, so I took apart the laptop and unplugged it from the motherboard.
<dennister> i don't even have a tablet or tablet pc...lol
<dennister> (or actually i do, but it was never hooked up to this system, ever)
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Heehee What Client are you using?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: Xchat
<DaSkreech> ok :) It has round robin matching?
<DaSkreech> dennister: Yeah that Wacom thing has had many a torch and pitchfork held against it
<nikkiana> it has what?
<DaSkreech> I've never seen modules disappear in System settings though
<dennister> torch and pitchfork? i don't understand
<hfhf> anyone here play warsow?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: When you press tab it autocompletes the first name that matches then you press tab again to get the next one that matches etc until it comes full circle
<DaSkreech> I like Gaim and Konversation's way of doing tab complete
<DaSkreech> dennister: You need to watch some Frankenstien movies :)
<dennister> i guess i should say it disappeared, the error is: "the module <whatever> can not be loaded. Diagnostics...<neither apply?
<nikkiana> nikkiana: yeah... though usually you have to type in the first two letters.
<nikkiana> err why did i say that to myeslf?
* nikkiana is tired.
<DaSkreech> Me too
<dennister> hahah
<dragonfly7> What time zones are you all obeying currently?
<dennister> omg...it's 1:40 am, eastern canada time zone, and i still need to make a cheesecake-apple tart
<hazard_> oooook.....
<dragonfly7> 9:40 pm in the slightly-less-evil USA.
<hazard_> 11:40 here (USA)
<dennister> ...gtg guys...system will have to wait
<DaSkreech> Wed Nov  8 23:44:02 EST 2006
<dragonfly7> Bye dennister.
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> dennister: See ya
* hazard_ *explodes*
<dennister> slightly-less-evil? u american imperialists are "the evil empire" :)
<dennister> lol...couldn't resist
<hazard_> I'm not evil.
<hazard_> I'm just insane.
<DaSkreech> You are a hazard :)
<hazard_> =P
<dennister> well, my competitive spirit has been awakened...I'm almost certifiable hazard_
<dennister> where are those meds.........
<dragonfly7> Yes, but now we are less evil. We have a democratic house and proably senate.
<dragonfly7> But I agree, we still hold the title of most evilist.
<dennister> ahhhh, i see, and now i can nod and agree with u;;;it's the republicans who are truly evil
<hazard_> I'm confused, by all these pronouns, who's from where?
<DaSkreech> I'm from the most evil place in the world
<DaSkreech>  Stingray lagoon
<hazard_> ?
<hazard_> ?????????
<DaSkreech> You think we are safe and then Boom!
<dennister> but...gtg...the cheesecake is calling
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<dennister> g'nite
<hazard_> lol
<Alter-Ego> in kubuntu, i want to see what percentage of space i have used and what is avaialbe for each partition from a command line, how ?
<hazard_> df -h
<DaSkreech> ok How do I get in contact with a maintainer?
<DaSkreech> Alter-Ego: df
<hazard_> or just call mount /w no options
<DaSkreech> dash H
<hazard_> You do the chicken dance?
<tim> dragonfly
<tim> when it says
<tim> In KDE (Kubuntu), you can add a simple script to the "~/.kde/Autostart/" directory that activates those commands:
<tim> how do I do that
<tim> nano ....
<xsacha> nano ~/.kde/Autostart/scriptname.sh
<tim> thansk xsacha
<hazard_> AHHH!!! mayonase on laptop!!! eeee!! TRACKPAD TOO!!!!
<dragonfly7> xsancha: thanks for covering it.
<dragonfly7> hazard: smooth.
<hazard_> yeruioshtjsrtjihjgghk
<hazard_> oops, ok, I think I got it (mostrly)
<Alter-Ego> i am trying to rescue data from one drive to another, i need to copy everything from one partition on one drive to another partition on another drive using a command line
<hazard_> now its all not-clean feeling
<hazard_> sigh....
<Alter-Ego> how do i began copying ?  cp *.* /dev/hda2 ?
<hazard_> I suppose the 'clean ness' of having the tracpad replaced had to wear off sooner or later
<hazard_> do you want an image of the drive or jsut all the files in some folder; and is it mountable?
<hazard_> On second thought, while I'm very much capable of helping you (and have lotsa experince with that), in my current state I'd probably end up helping you blow up your computer somehow.
<Alter-Ego> i just want to copy the files from one partition to another
<Alter-Ego> later i will image the drive and try to recover it
<DaSkreech> mount it
<hazard_> can you mount it now?
<Alter-Ego> using dd, but right now, i have it mounted and just want to copy the files over
<hazard_> ok
<Alter-Ego> 13g --> two 10g partitions, i think i should be able to just cp correct?
<hazard_> cp -rv /path/to/mount/* /path/to/destination
<DaSkreech> If you got space yeah
<hazard_> is the 13 full?
<Alter-Ego> 10 is empty, i am copying 13 g
<tim> dragonfly
<hazard_> but...but....13>10!
<Alter-Ego> but i have two 10 gig partitions
<tim> sorry to keep bothering you
<tim> :-/
<dragonfly7> tim: I wasn't aware that you were. Its fine.
<saki> how can I install the i386 image on my system again?
<DaSkreech> Alter-Ego: copy the two biggest and the two most important directories first
<saki> er...
<DaSkreech>  then copy everythign else to the other drive
<saki> not again but along side my AMD64 install
<linlin> anyone in or near miami FL ?
<DaSkreech> I'm near
* hazard_ keeps his big mouth shut about his insane way to do it
<DaSkreech> I'm like three countries away
<tim> lol, i followed that guide exactly, but when I reboot, and chose xgl as the session type
<Alter-Ego> thx guys
<tim> xgll.sh - Kate came up when i got in
<aios> is it safe to delete the mounted drive icons that ubuntu sets on the desktop when installing?
<tim> :-(
* hazard_ (and tries to get the maynase out from under his space bar)
<saki> tim are you running 64-bit?
<tim> nope
<saki> hrm
<DaSkreech> aios: Where are they pointing to?
<dragonfly7> So it doesn't work? maybe you skipped one of the steps.
<DaSkreech> Hi saki
<saki> heya DaSkreech
<hazard_> 'nioght
<saki> tim do you have nvidia or ati?
<tim> ati
<aios> DaSkreech: the other partitions .. its just that they don't look like links to me, and don't show up with ls .. i dont know what that means
<saki> ok do you have the open source 'radeon' drivers?
<tim> nope
<dragonfly7> tim: try repeating every step. You probably skipped something.
<saki> you need them
<DaSkreech> aios: what happens when you click on them?
<linlin> DaSkreech how long would it take you to drive to miami? ;)
<aios> DaSkreech: opens the file browser
<DaSkreech> linlin: I would suspect that I could be there by tuesday
<DaSkreech> aios: When you right click do you get an eject or unmount option?
<aios> DaSkreech: yep
<linlin> lol
<linlin> i thought that said counties
<linlin> not countries
<DaSkreech> aios: do that then :-)
<tim> I need the open source ati drivers to make it work
<aios> DaSkreech:  ... ? eee, no
<Alter-Ego> k, i need to relabel the bad partition to something else beside /home
<aios> DaSkreech: i dont want to unmount the partitions, i just dont want to see the icons on the desktop
<tim> brb
<dragonfly7> alos: then you should be able to change the types of icons that display.
<saki> so any help with installing the i386 system to work along side my AMD64 system?
<digivore> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<digivore> how do i find out which version of kde i have?
<DaSkreech> linlin: You locked in a room or something?
<siliticx> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<aios> dragonfly7: that would be a good enough hack, but there's no 'noicon' icon ..
<dragonfly7> Just a second...
<DaSkreech> aios: What are you worried about happening?
<BluDog_Anchorite> has anyone noticed alot of video related freezes/crashes with mplayer, firefox, or games lately?
<BluDog_Anchorite> are the nvidia drivers getting buggier, or is it just me
<siliticx> my god that beryl is laggy
<aios> DaSkreech: .. anything else then just the icons deleting. it should be trivial, i just don't understand why they behave so differently
<aios> DaSkreech: in what circumstance does a file not appear with ls -a ?
<DaSkreech> Behave ... differently?
<dragonfly7> alos: Right click on the desktop> properties>behavior>device icons
<aios> DaSkreech: link files say they are link files in the properties menu, and they show up with ls -a like any other file. these two on my desktop dont
<DaSkreech> Ah
<siliticx> is there a way to tell every single app that double clicking the title bar = maximize ?
<dragonfly7> sliticx: yes. It should be in the window behavior section of the display settings.
<tim> so I need fglrx won't work with beryl
<tim> so fglrx wont work*
<saki> yea
<saki> you need to get the DRI drivers
<dragonfly7> tim: I am sorry, I really don't know what to tell you. maybe saki?
<aios> dragonfly7: thanks
<dragonfly7> aios: Is that what you were looking for?
<saki> tim: Just remove the fglrx drivers and then install the DRI ones
<tim> kk
<aios> dragonfly7: probably. you gave me a good clue of how to fix it. now i just have to find the equivalent under gnome ;)
<DaSkreech> Yo can I move konqueror tabs around?
<Pensa`MIA> I set my monitor to turn off after 30 minutes, but all it does is give a black screen, but still turned on
<Pensa`MIA> any ideas?
<dragonfly7> aios: Oh, sorry, I presumed you were using KDE.
<tim> is there a simple way to remove fglrx and install dri
<dragonfly7> Have you tried using Adept Package Manager?
<aios> dragonfly7: i didnt expect otherwise, i'm in #kubuntu after all :) i've been asking this question for days in #ubuntu and noone answers ... the support on the biggest channel is the worst i've seen on freenode so far
<DaSkreech> Ha ha You haven't been hanging out on freenode long?
<knapp> Anyone familiar with this error: ""checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths"" ?
<phubeone> got a question for everyone, i have a nvidia 7800gs agp card
<tim> adept finds fglrx
<tim> but i dont see dri
<dragonfly7> aios: In #ubuntu, you are lucky if your question is moving slow enough to read before it leaves the screen.
<aios> DaSkreech: about 2 years now..
<phubeone> i'm trying to install the new nvidia drivers and in the xorg.conf it shows for the BUSID PCI: 1:0:0
<noxxle> what is the best way to burn kbuntu 6.10 with k3b to ensure best quality and no corruptioN? im guessing doa mode at 4x?
<noxxle> or not?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I always laugh at how much of Kubuntu's traffic is people coming and going and soaking up the silence
<saki> tim dri isn't a package
<aios> dragonfly7: problem there is that almost everyone else is as new to ubuntu as i am. they probably get the link from the wiki or something
<saki> !i386
<DaSkreech> noxxle: Good guess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asgard> hi guys
<tim> so how do I get it
<noxxle> how long does it take you guys from power on to a fully booted up desktop?
<tim> :-(
<saki> can anyone post all of the i386 repositories?
<noxxle> im at 1:10 right now, seems slow
<noxxle> dapper ubuntu was like 50s
<saki> for edgy
<carlos> just google it
<noxxle> who?
<asgard> im trying to install vmware workstation but evrytime i run the vmware-install.pl file in consol it says command link not found ??? can anyone help me ?
<carlos> saki
<DaSkreech> can I move the tabs around in Konqueror?
<saki> carlos its not pulling up anything
<BluDog_Anchorite> should be able to DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> and why the <COC law upheld here> does it keep switching the hotkeys?
<BluDog_Anchorite> last time i tried
<DaSkreech> BluDog_Anchorite: how?
<BluDog_Anchorite> one sec.  lemme walk over to the box
<BluDog_Anchorite> i am working, so i appologize if i get pulled away
<DaSkreech> BluDog_Anchorite: Thanks I know how that is
<Jasey> hey. in the Configure Konqueror panel when configuring konqueror, i dont see an entry for Plugins =\ how do i get it there! thanks in advance
<osiris> DaSkreech, drag the tab you want to move, to where you want it moved, and it will open in a new tab there, or take over the tab you drag it to
<asgard> anyone no the problem ?
<osiris> does that make sense ?
<osiris> Jasey, in the address bar for konq.  type about:plugins
<asgard> thanx anyways
<Jasey> a non interactive page ...
<Jasey> what now?
<BluDog_Anchorite> it shows the ones installed
<Jasey> thats not what i wanted
<BluDog_Anchorite> what are you trying to make it DO
<dragonfly7> I don't know my boot time, but I would guess around two minutes. I have an old laptop.
<Jasey> manage plugins
<noxxle> why would edgy take me 15s longer to reach the desktop than dapper???
<Jasey> after all, i want to configure the plugins with a configuration panel. not look at them =\
<noxxle> has anyone tried network-manager-kde with edgy?
<BluDog_Anchorite> Jasey: in settings/configure konq.  there is a button in the left pane for plugins
<Jasey> no there isnt
<BluDog_Anchorite> its about 3rd from the bottom
<Jasey> thats my problem
<siliticx> oooooooooooooooooook
<siliticx> i just put a theme in emerald
<BluDog_Anchorite> Jasey: what version of konq
<siliticx> now not a single window has a frickin title bar
<DaSkreech> Jasey: try Settings -> Manage Extensions -> Tools
<Jasey> 3.5.5
<Jasey> ok
<BluDog_Anchorite> and im on 3.5.3
<siliticx> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<Jasey> no thats not quite what im looking for
<noxxle> beryl v. compiz?
<Jasey> beryl = new and more plugins. compiz = moer stable
<noxxle> is it true that both of them clock your processor way up?
<noxxle> and eat battery life?
<carlos> how can i install macromedia flash in Kubuntu Dapper x64?
<dragonfly7> beryl = cool logo.
<siliticx> not really made for a laptop
<siliticx> i like beryl until now.
<noxxle> so it DOES eat battery life
<siliticx> i cant move or close anything ;P
<BluDog_Anchorite> Jasey: im afraid i cant help you then
<BluDog_Anchorite> im sorry
<dragonfly7> siliticx: just use regular KDE when you are mobil.
<Jasey> thats alright. thanks anyway :)
<siliticx> yeah, thats what im saying
<noxxle> all of the how tos i see for beryl say you gotta use ubuntu, will it work for kubuntu?
<siliticx> but right now.. i just want my titale bar back
<Jasey> i have a feeling im missing a package or something strange
<Jasey> it will work for kubuntu, yes
<Jasey> i had to working on xubuntu
<siliticx> it worked great until now
<Jasey> as well
<siliticx> as long as u got aiglx, which is in edgy
<BluDog_Anchorite> Jasey: sudo apt-get konqueror-plugins ?
<Jasey> im sure i have that
<Jasey> i might double check
<noxxle> does it squeak when you minimize ans maximize windows?
<noxxle> your graphics card
<BluDog_Anchorite> no, mine starts on fire
<noxxle> my laptop squeaked when i used it with ubuntu
<BluDog_Anchorite> or at least it happens when i  play ut2k4
<BluDog_Anchorite> friggin game locks my box after 2 maps
<BluDog_Anchorite> idk.  think the old nvidia is givin up the ghost
<Jasey> ahhh
<Jasey> konqueror-nsplugins is what i was missing
<BluDog_Anchorite> nice work Jasey
<siliticx> can. anyone. help.
<BluDog_Anchorite> siliticx: what exactly is the issue
<siliticx> i dont have a bar on any single window
<siliticx> the bar with the title, X, max, shade and etc
<siliticx> i changed beryl's engline in emerald and then poof, nothing
<BluDog_Anchorite> try alt+right clicking on the window
* Mez -> bed
<siliticx> nope nothing
<BluDog_Anchorite> no list of minimize/maximize, etc.. ?
<siliticx> not even
<BluDog_Anchorite> can you remove the theme ?
<siliticx> oh, got it, but still
<siliticx> having no bar is kinda anoying
<BluDog_Anchorite> it most likely is the fault of the theme
<BluDog_Anchorite> are you SURE that theme HAS menu/window borders and bars ?
<siliticx> even if i change the engine to what i was before, its not coming back
<digivore> why can't i view my root files in konqueror?  i used to be able to...?  i can only see my home dir...
<siliticx> all 6 of em = nothing now
<dragonfly7> ok, off to bed. bye all.
<BluDog_Anchorite> siliticx: and this is beryl correct ?
<siliticx> yep
<BluDog_Anchorite> hmm. i wouldnt know.  never played wtih beryl, but i might se if i can dig up some info when im off in 30
<BluDog_Anchorite> btw BluDog_Anchorite = osiris   ( BluDog_Anchorite is my work nick)
<BluDog_Anchorite> just for later clarification
<tim> ahhhhhh
<tim> how do I get the DRI drivers
<tim> lol
<tim> google is not being helpful right now
<siliticx> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<tim> Im trying to get glx on kubuntu
<tim> and Im told that I need the DRI drivers
<siliticx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tim> or for beryl
<BluDog_Anchorite> who needs beryl, when there is E17
<BluDog_Anchorite> imho
<siliticx> e17?
<BluDog_Anchorite> enlightenment DR 17
<tim> Does E17 work with fglrx
<BluDog_Anchorite> http://get-e.org
<BluDog_Anchorite> tim: no.  im speaking of an entirely different window manager
<tim> you mean instead of kde?
<BluDog_Anchorite> yes
<siliticx> aaaaaah no more beryl, have my bars back, weeee
<siliticx> althought i got an error message at x startup, which is bad
<eva> hi
<siliticx> heya eva
<eva> could you help me out?
<BluDog_Anchorite> depends
<BluDog_Anchorite> ask, and you shall be heard
<eva> I have a latitude d600 with an intel 2100 3A and kwifi and wireless assistant can't freaking connect to a network
<siliticx> what was that site blu?
<BluDog_Anchorite> bet-e.org ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> er, get-e.org
<momal> is there any guide to flash9 beta on firefox2 with edgy??..seems my sound just suddenly stopped working so i thought re doing it would help
<eva> if I restart kubuntu it'll connect to my home wireless but it won't let me change between connections
<eva> even if I try to go back to my home connection it'll say connection failed
<digivore> how can i get privledges to paste to a /usr/share/apps  folder????   it won't let me do it on my machine.
<momal> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<eva> I'm on the wireless connection right now but if I try to use wireless assistant to reconnect to the same connection it'll say failed to connect, and when I try to use kwifi it'll say the current connection is unknown and when I scan for new networks it can't find anything
<BluDog_Anchorite> never played with wifi.  mostly because its a pain
<eva> harrr
<eva> what a bummer
<BluDog_Anchorite> other than in a windows/device type fashion
<eva> what is it that makes the wireless connect the proper way when the computer boots up anyways?
<eva> the OS?
<DaSkreech> !e
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<smaggard> Hiyas!
<BluDog_Anchorite> no, its probably a module, that isn't releasing the device, or a driver not being able to put it in scan (promiscuous mode)
<smaggard> oops sorry for shouting :D
<eva> hmm
<eva> oh well
<eva> thanks
<eva> at least I have some insight now
<siliticx> whats the main difference between e and kde?
<BluDog_Anchorite> yer welcome
<BluDog_Anchorite> siliticx: apples and oranges question
<siliticx> ok lemme rephrase.
<BluDog_Anchorite> kde is more of a suite of applications, + the window manager
<smaggard> the edgy install is "Crapping out" on a desktop of mine... its getting about to where it usually quits so ill tell you what it says when it gets there.
<siliticx> what would be the main advantage for me to e.
<siliticx> *switch to e
<BluDog_Anchorite> eye candy, bleeding edge, the way the interface feels
<BluDog_Anchorite> if you want something real stable, dont do E
<smaggard> lol
<smaggard> exactly
<siliticx> hehe ok
<DaSkreech> siliticx: Two letters
<BluDog_Anchorite> E is for people that are willing to keep up with the cvs code, and fix things when erros occure
<siliticx> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<siliticx> hgehe ok
<siliticx> im not at that point yet
<smaggard> Blu> and have lots of time :D haha
<siliticx> how about ntfs read/write status
<BluDog_Anchorite> smaggard: i dont have much time anymore, but you are correct
<siliticx> whats the developpement on that?
<smaggard> im using kubuntu because time ran out on me.
<smaggard> and i had never used it... and now i think its great and i look back at all the almost wasted hours spent on gentoo.
<BluDog_Anchorite> im a mandriva convert.
<smaggard> hours and hours of compiling and  recompiling after you set a use flag wrong.
<BluDog_Anchorite> yep
<smaggard> but i wont dis another distro here :D
<smaggard> ok any second now this edgy installer is going to come up with a bug report/crash notice/
<smaggard> 72% copying files...
<siliticx> im such a noob
<siliticx> samba is the program to make shares, right
<smaggard> haha whys that
<smaggard> yup
<siliticx> its like everything is new to me
<BluDog_Anchorite> siliticx: samba is a long term for the smb protocol
<smaggard> well you would use samba to share files/folders with winders machines
<BluDog_Anchorite> smb is windows file sharing protocol
<siliticx> ok
<siliticx> so.. i get samba from apt-get, then what
<smaggard> and browse with url like smb://hostmachine/share/
<BluDog_Anchorite> samba is bot ha server, and a client browser protocol
<siliticx> how do i make a share then?
<smaggard> dapper comes with it installed yes?
<reldruh> what's the best way to mount a samba share at startup?
<BluDog_Anchorite> idk.  i had to install my own samba browser
<smaggard> right click the folder and click share
<BluDog_Anchorite> and samba server is WAY harder than it was in mandriva to set up
<smaggard> ok my edgy gets to 84% copying files an and says "installer crashed"  ubiquity and kde-ui.py are mentioned.
<BluDog_Anchorite> python errors
<BluDog_Anchorite> one moment
<smaggard> im checking syslog too
<BluDog_Anchorite> smaggard: i think i have a guy that knows how to fix that one
<smaggard> just says RuntimeError: install failed with exit code 132
<BluDog_Anchorite> seein if he's available
<smaggard> aight thanks :D
<BluDog_Anchorite> may i pm ?
<smaggard> sure
<smaggard> btw this is a soyo dragon mobo.. gettin kinda old..
<BluDog_Anchorite> oh, i have a soyo dragon in my file server
<smaggard> ah i cant pm u back im not registerd, but ill head there.
<BluDog_Anchorite> k
<siliticx> poll : mplayer or vlc?
<BluDog_Anchorite> both
<BluDog_Anchorite> vlc for playing interlaced video
<BluDog_Anchorite> mplayer for everything else
<siliticx> what about codecs?
<foodcoman> Greetings.
<siliticx> heya food.
<siliticx> erm.. nice bug
<siliticx> vlc just ..crashed? went fullscreen then i couldnt go back
<siliticx> alt-tabbed, theres something called X , but vlc is closed and the sound is still playing
<siliticx> and close doesnt work...
<siliticx> any..like.. task manager?
<Jucato> Ctrl+Esc
<momal> flash 9 under firefox2 on edgy wont play any sound... it used to before can anyone help me ??
<siliticx> 1. cant find the process
<siliticx> 2. why the &(* is 976 mb of ram used O_O
<siliticx> Any way, i gotta get in windows for the night
<foodcoman> For some reason wlassistant on my thinkpad does not connect when it issues dhclient -q eth1.  However when i issue a dhclient eth1 without the -q it works fine.   Any ideas?
<foodcoman> If there was a file I could edit to tell wlassistant not to use the -q that owuld be great.
<Nuked> any good places for dr17 themes?
<Kream> hi all
* Kream has been remastering the kubuntu livecd and has come up with a serious problem
<Kream> even on a p4 with 256mb of ram, the remastered livecd takes well over 4 minutes between clicks
<Kream> the cd thrashes all the time
<Riddell> Kream: hmm, tricky
<Kream> this is really really suboptimal.
<Kream> especially when knoppix runs perfectly acceptably in a computer with 128mb of ram
<Riddell> Kream: I don't know enough about the live CD system to know why that could be, and I don't even know where would be a better place to ask
<Riddell> well, the answer is to ask tfheen, but he's out by the pool drinking beer so it might not be the best time
<grayman> greetings
<grayman> would anyone know why i get an 1.0.0.0 ip for archives.ubuntu.com?
<Riddell> grayman: try a different nameserver
<grayman> like?
<momal> flash 9 under firefox2 on edgy wont play any sound... it used to before can anyone help me ??
<Riddell> or try gb.archives
<Riddell> nameserver 193.28.45.42
<Riddell> Kream: what's the remaster for?
<Kream> Riddell:  hindi localised, special phonetic keyboard for hindi and urdu, gimp,
<grayman> it's funny
<grayman> suddenly the ping is ok
<grayman> like yesterday
<Kream> Riddell:  is there some way to slimline the cd so that the memory requirements are not so huge ? or optimise the squashfs filesystem so that the cd doesn't seek quite so much?
<Riddell> Kream: do you have the same problem on the official kubuntu live CD?
<Kream> more or less, yes
<Kream> it's hugely unresponsive on a computer with 256mb of ram
<Riddell> oh, then there's probably no easy answers
<_DsM_> get more ram.
<_DsM_> lol
<_DsM_> j/k
* Kream rolls eyes
<Kream> right.
<_DsM_> i agree with you
<Riddell> it should be OK on 256MB, I have tested it on that much and it's been fine but that was dapper
<Riddell> well, there's an idea, you could try dapper
<_DsM_> the kubuntu 6.10 live cd's are terrible slow unless you have 512 or more
<Kream> Riddell:  there's something that knoppix does at boot - if the ram is <somelimit, then it asks you whether you want to mout swap, if found, or if you want to create and mount a swap file on a detected FAT partition. the livecd could do that.
<Kream> and the swap is unmounted only when the partition table is being modified. the moment mkswap is run on a partition, the installer should mount it
<felixjet> hi all
<Riddell> I'm sure our live cd system (casper) does use the hard disk for swap, but I don't know enough about it to say under what conditions
<Riddell> hi felixjet
<felixjet> houston, we have a problem :( when i start kubuntu on normal mode, after GRUB selection it says: Uncompressing linux... -Ran out of input data -System halted .And it stops there :( now im on rev. mode, what can i do??
<Riddell> rev. mode?
<felixjet> recovery mode
<Riddell> felixjet: sounds like linux is failing to load itself, or something else, a reinstall is probably necessary
<felixjet> but i didnt anything! i just logoff from linux... i went windows to check somethings and now i reboot and it dont works
<felixjet> and then ppl say linux is more stable..... always failed from all sides u_U
<felixjet> failing*
<fiyawerx> evening
<felixjet> how can i fix it?? without reinstall
<fiyawerx> is there still an "easy sources" creator website like there used to be, but for edgy?
<felixjet> i cant enter #linux channel
<felixjet> why????
<fdoving> fiyawerx: don't think it's updated for edgy.
<felixjet> i mean, i cant change to that windows with this IRC client
<fdoving> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<felixjet> the one from shell
<fdoving> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/  -  For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<fiyawerx> fdoving: thanks, just installed fresh, havn't used my linux partition in about 6 months figured i'd see whats new
<fiyawerx> earlier someone said the easyubuntu/automatix aren't really suggested?
<fdoving> fiyawerx: no, we do not recommend using them.
* fiyawerx nods
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> is there a common list of "do these first" installs?
<fiyawerx> or even sources to add?
<fdoving> there is http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dude_> hi guys
<fiyawerx> im using edgy, now
<fdoving> fiyawerx: just edit the resulting sources.list with a editor, and then replace all instances of 'dapper' with 'edgy'.
* fiyawerx nods
<momal> Anyone have a working howto for flash9 under firefox2 in edgy??
<nixternal> momal: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990&highlight=flash
<momal> nixternal: thanks will look at it when i get back :)
<namhaid> i have a prob. when i started today kubuntu, after GRUB menu selection, it said: -Uncompressing linux.... -Ran out of input data -System halted .And it sttoped there :( now i run it perfectly on recovery mode, im even in KDE. but what can i do to fix that???
<Kream> Riddell:  was the squashfs layout  optimised to start faster ?
<fiyawerx> whats the command to reconfigure your xorg? isn't it like dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg or so
<Riddell> namhaid: are you related to felixjet?
<namhaid> yes
<Jucato> fiyawerx: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<namhaid> i am felixjet
<fiyawerx> thats the one, ty
<Riddell> Kream: I don't know I'm afraid, tfheen would know (but he's not at a computer just now)
<Riddell> namhaid: as I said to felixjet, it sounds like linux can't read itself probably because the hard disk is corrupt, you should reinstall
<Riddell> namhaid: infact you should be able to get away with just apt-getting the linux image
<namhaid> but im on linux right now :S
<Riddell> apt-get --reinstall linux-xxx
<Riddell> apt-get install --reinstall linu-xxx rather
<namhaid> on recovery mode, but im on KDE with all working
<namhaid> i will lose data or configs? or apps?
<fiyawerx> with any luck, brb
<Riddell> namhaid: you won't loose anything by just reinstalling the linux package
* fiyawerx rubs his hands together.. exxxxxxxxxxcelent
<Riddell> fiyawerx: success at something?
<fiyawerx> hm, or not
<fiyawerx> was tryin to get my nvidia drivers workin :)
<fiyawerx> got nice resolution and whatnot, looks like no glx tho
<Kream> Riddell:  ahh he's the casper guy
<jobless_> !info wireless
<ubotu> Package wireless does not exist in any distro I know
<jobless_> !wireless assistant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless assistant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<namhaid> Riddell: what if i compile a new kernel and install it? will works?
<jobless_> !info wireless assistant
<ubotu> Package wireless does not exist in edgy
<fiyawerx> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<momal> Aww.. I tried that guide already.. flash9 works just no sound :(
<fiyawerx> i remember a problem like that
<fiyawerx> awesome, glx works, nvidia works :)
<harmental> hi everybody.....i have quite of a problem....
<fiyawerx> hmm, now to find somehow to make the fonts not hurt my eyes so much @ 1280x1024
<fiyawerx> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<harmental> i've upgraded to edgy and since then i cant create folders with french characters ( )
<harmental> any ideas???
<harmental> bonjour  tous!
<Riddell> namhaid: why compile it when you can use apt-get?
<harmental> je viens de faire un upgrade  edgy et je ne peut plus creer de dossiers avec de lettre du genre    .....
<namhaid> Riddell: can you help me with the exact command please? im so noob still :(
<harmental> qqun aurait des idees????
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Riddell> namhaid: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<namhaid> linux-image-generic ??
<namhaid> okeY
<harmental> anybody?
<namhaid> thank you :)
<jobless_> hey i have to connect to two different wireless networks (at school and one at home). shud i use the network profiles to save the settings?
<jobless_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fiyawerx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<willy> que onda
<willy> alguien me puede ayudar no puedo instalar
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fiyawerx> where does libxine-extracodecs come from? I enabled the commented out sources and did an update, but it still can't seem to find it
<Jucato> fiyawerx: multiverse. you have to add it manually
<Jucato> !multiverse | fiyawerx
<ubotu> fiyawerx: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fiyawerx> thanks again
<willy> alguien me ayuda
<fiyawerx> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<unoe> assalamualaikom
<unoe> hellowww
<unoe> any body home
<lunitik> unoe: apparently not  :(
<fiyawerx> where can i change the font xterm uses?
<fiyawerx> argh
<fiyawerx> all these fonts look too skinny/sharp
<lunitik> fiyawerx: xterm is definitely not designed with the tweaker in mind  ;)
<fiyawerx> i cant seem to find any that dont look horrid on my lcd
<fiyawerx> i just want something nice for mudding heh
<fiyawerx> it seems to be just stuck at $Deafult
<fiyawerx> so im changing the fonts in system settings -> appearance
<method|> fiyawerx: try konsole
<fiyawerx> havnt found any serif's that actually look good
<method|> you can configure fonts in that i think
<fiyawerx> er.. thats what i meant
<fiyawerx> i didn't mean xterm , sorry
<method|> first off all you gotta do alot to make fonts not look like shit in linux period
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> so its not just me
<method|> hold on a sec
<method|> i'll tell you how to make them better
<lunitik> method|: That was a true statement 5 years ago....
<fiyawerx> oh
<fiyawerx> i turned anti-aliasing for fonts off
<method|> lunitik: no it isnt
<fiyawerx> and on dejavu serif, it looks like it may be ok
<method|> default ubuntu fonts look like crap
<lunitik> method|: actually pretty much until Xorg branched, and they started syncing fontconfig
<method|> there's a command it was like dkpg font reconfig or something
<method|> anyone know what im talking about?
<method|> i forget the exact console command
<lunitik> method|: dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig  or  defoma?
<method|> yeah that's it
<fiyawerx> will that do a lot? I think i have have helped it by turning AA off
<method|> fiyawerx: enter that in
<method|> and turn everything to none or off or disabled
* fiyawerx nods
<lunitik> fiyawerx: Gnome font configuration has a few defaults for different cases... such as LCD screens... KDE has nothing like that....
<willy> alguien me puede ayudar, quiero instalar jbuilder
<method|> once you do that go to kmenu->appearance->fonts  click the option to enable anti aliasing
<method|> then click on configure
<method|> and make the hinting style SLIGHT
<method|> then you might wanna reboot or something
<method|> also
<method|> for some reason I have noticed that enabling BERYL/AIGLX or BERYL/XGL makes your fonts way better too
<method|> i dont know why but it does
<fiyawerx> i was thinking about that
<method|> my fonts in kubuntu rival OSX's
* lunitik thinks Kcontrol > Appearance & Themes > Fonts should be cleaned up for usability... most users have no idea the settings in there  :/
<fiyawerx> havnt read up on beryl/xgl yet tho
<method|> but yeah if you follow all those steps then everything will look a whole lot better
<fiyawerx> but have a gig of ram and 128 meg pci-e nvidia 6600gt card
<fiyawerx> ok almost done, brb
<method|> fonts are my main linux annoyances
<fiyawerx> nod, i do a lot of nethack and muds so want it to look right :)
* lunitik will wait for the kde/qt based windeco for beryl .... or just kwin-composite in kde4... whichever comes first
<fiyawerx> should I, er, what actual font for default do you suggest?
<fiyawerx> i set it to dejavu's
<fiyawerx> should i set it back?
<lunitik> fiyawerx: dejavu is my favorate... and everyone is setting it as default... works out  :)
<fiyawerx> :)
<knapp> wow ktorrent is freakin wacky
<method|> hrm
* Jucato likes Sans Serif...
<fiyawerx> ok, one last question, you know how colors in terminals differ sometimes
<fiyawerx> like there's 2 main "color schemas"
<method|> yeah i think i use sans serif
* lunitik likes Condenced Sans
<fiyawerx> where red in one window may look different than red on another
<method|> yep i use sans serif
<lunitik> uhh... pretend I spelled that correctly
<fiyawerx> brb restarting x
* Jucato likes DejaVu Sans condensed too...
<Jucato> lunitik: ok. I'll pretend :P
<xunix> help.. how to reinstall my mysql..???
<lunitik> xunix: umm... apt-cache search mysql ... but probably "apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server"  (maybe not?)
<lunitik> Jucato: thanks for the correction... hadn't turned on spell checking  :$
<Jucato> lunitik: I don't have it on either...
<xunix> lunitik: ok.. i'll try it
<fiyawerx> ok, thats a bit better
<fiyawerx> altho when i did the 'dpkg-reconfigure' it just did al ot of stuff automatically, was no asking for anything
<lunitik> Jucato: oh, I do now... I can't live without spell checker... annoying!
<Jucato> lunitik: on Konversation?
<lunitik> Jucato: yeah... right click where you type and select "Auto Spell Check" or whatever at the bottem
<lunitik> bottom even
<fiyawerx> aww, it doesn't like hah
<Jucato> oh kool
<Jucato> never realized it was there hehehe
<fiyawerx> or aww, for that matter
<fiyawerx> can you change konversation's scheme to not be dark on light?
<Jucato> fiyawerx: yes. whatever color you choose
<lunitik> Jucato: you don't talk to Sho_ enough  ;)
<Jucato> or font, for that matter
<philip_> I was wondering if anyone knows what would cause my entire computer to freeze.  I was using KTorrent when I opened a video file in Kaffenine, which caused my mouse and everything else to just freeze in place, forcing a restart.
<fiyawerx> hmm
<Jucato> lunitik: not really. just never had a need for it in IRC... :P
<fiyawerx> will ahve to look into that
<fiyawerx> so much white makes my head hurt
<Jucato> fiyawerx: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Interface group -> Colors
<lunitik> philip_: no idea... sorry... anything enlightening in logs?
<fiyawerx> aw damn
<fiyawerx> you have to change them all manually
<Jucato> err.. yeah
<lunitik> philip_: /var/log/syslog.0 for instance....
<fiyawerx> was hoping it'd have schemes :)
<Jucato> lazy guy :P
<Jucato> j/k
<fiyawerx> hehe
<fiyawerx> mostly :)
<fiyawerx> guess i'll have to leave it white for now, or maybe find another client that i can totally theme dark
<fiyawerx> changing thebg only changes the actual channel bg, still have ugly wihte all over
<fiyawerx> lol, only thing turning spellcheck on does is make me type more red words :)
<Jucato> ugly white where?
<fiyawerx> like the channel list
<lunitik> fiyawerx: you're thinking too locally.... KControl > Appearence & Themes > Colors ... use a dark theme  :)
<fiyawerx> lunitik: aha, thanks! will check that out
<Jucato> that's a solution too. but affects the entire desktop
<fiyawerx> that'll work :)
<lunitik> fiyawerx: haha... I actually check unless its on purpose  :)
<fiyawerx> i didnt think to look into full kde themes, will have to check out some sites
<philip_> Theres nothing in /var/log/syslog.0 since nine hours ago.
<willy> alguien sabe como instalar jbuilder
<fiyawerx> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lunitik> what is that language? Portuguese ?
<yamal> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fiyawerx> oh, i guess this will be a lot of moot if i use beryl and whatnot right
<lunitik> yamal: thanks  :)
<lunitik> fiyawerx: beryl themes only the window manager (right click title bar > advanced > no border to see exactly what window managers are responsible for -- it tells you how to get it back... PAY ATTENTION))
<willy> sh /home/kilitoz/per_install.bin
<willy> Preparing to install...
<willy> Extracting the JRE from the installer archive...
<willy> Unpacking the JRE...
<willy> Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
<willy> Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
<willy> Launching installer...
<willy> /tmp/install.dir.8735/Linux/resource/jre/bin/i386/native_threads/java: error whi le loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object  file: No such file or directory
<willy> error whi le loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object  file: No such file or directory
<Jucato> !;
<lunitik> !paster
<lunitik> !past
<Jucato> !pastebin | willy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> willy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<namhaid> laggers xD
<fiyawerx> oh, thats all that beryl does?
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> i don't really mind kde's that much
<method|> it makes your windows wiggle
<method|> lol
<fiyawerx> lol
<willy> method
<method|> i love beryl tho honestly
<willy> help me
<method|> it's still kind of buggy
<lunitik> fiyawerx: well... all the cool effects too... but thats where its implemented
<method|> willy: with what?
<willy> whit error is error whi le loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object  file: No such file or directory
<lunitik> fiyawerx: If I was you I'd just wait for KDE4's kwin... which will support similar things.....
<method|> what are you trying to do?
<method|> lunitik: who wants to wait when you can have cool things now?
<method|> heh
<fiyawerx> lunitik: nod
<method|> willy: what are you trying to do first of all?
<lunitik> method|: because Beryl is _very_ broken today?
<fiyawerx> im in no rush, once i get a decent color scheme set
<method|> lunitik: i wouldn't say VERY
<lunitik> method|: I would
<method|> it has its quirks
<willy> installing jbuilder
<willy> i dont know
<willy> can u help me
<method|> you apparently dont have some libraries that you need
<lunitik> The bot needs a way to translate things
<willy> yes i have
* lunitik wonders if there is a way to make the bot interface with Rosetta?
<willy> i write udo apt-get install libstdc++6
<method|> did it successfully install?
<willy> no
<xunix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lunitik> willy: add universe and multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<willy> out me
<method|> follow lunitiks advice
<method|> cause i honestly dont know much about java anything
<lunitik> willy: for devel? use sun-java5-sdk
<gflash> moin
<lunitik> gflash: you mistyped gnash ?
<xunix> help me.. my mysql problem in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30716/
<lunitik> xunix: it says to look at /var/log/syslog.0 .... paste that someplace if you don't understand it....
<willy> thank u anothers day
<willy> thanks
<gflash> lunitik: not really :) gflash is a short form of my real name
<lunitik> gflash: of sorry.... gnash is gnu flash  :o
<lunitik> Only compatible to Flash 7 though... which doesn't work with most Flash things these days  :(
<gflash> sounds interesting. the flash9beta works great for me, but a free flash player would be much better
<gflash> does it work with konqueror?
<fiyawerx> hmm
<lunitik> gflash: via nsplugins probably... but yes either way
<fiyawerx> i ahvnt tried getting flash working yet, im scared
<lunitik> fiyawerx: its not scary.... wuss
<lunitik> :P
<fiyawerx> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fiyawerx> well then, lets take a look
<method|> [02:21]  <gflash> sounds interesting. the flash9beta works great for me, but a free flash player would be much better
<gflash> fiyawerx: it's quite easy... download and unpack it, copy the .so in the correct dir and it works :)
<xunix> lunitik: it's say cannot found mysqld.sock.. en there is no file in /var/run/mysqld/
<method|> gflash: does it really?
<method|> gflash: flash 9 crashes opera regularly
<method|> it works decently on konqueror
<lunitik> fiyawerx: yeah... just go grab the Adobe flash9beta stuff... untar it and throw the lib into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins .... done
<method|> but it still kinda sucks
<gflash> method|: ist crashes my konqueror sometimes, but not very often
<fiyawerx> cool
<fiyawerx> this will make me happy :)
<method|> flash 9 and opera didn't mix well together at all :(
<somekool> hi there... any kubuntu live CD yet with KDE developer preview 2 ?
<namhaid> opera sucks
<namhaid> xD
<lunitik> xunix: packages.ubuntu.com has a way to search files... see what provides them
<method|> made me switch to konqueror
<gflash> the beta is much faster tha the old flash7 for linux
<gflash> maybe as fast as flash in windows is
<fiyawerx> ok, im impressed
<fiyawerx> i remember how bad this was lol
<lunitik> gflash: flash is still ugly in Konqueror... blah... will be nice to be able to have a community maintained version that is compatible with current adobe stuffs
<fiyawerx> well google video working great in ff
<lunitik> fiyawerx: Flash plugins are fine in Firefox... likewise Java stuffs... I usually only use Firefox for such things... and other more adult things  :P
<gflash> fiyawerx: it works also in konqeror
<felixjet> firefox is a bit.. always crash when im working and i loss all
<lunitik> Then Konqueror for general browsing
<lunitik> felixjet: Firefox can "Restore Session"  :/
<gflash> i like it very much, but it could be a little faster ;)
<fiyawerx> nod
<felixjet> but only 2.0 right?
<fiyawerx> i kinda do like konq
<lunitik> felixjet: yes... thats the version in Edgy... what Kubuntu you using?
<felixjet> 6.06
<lunitik> felixjet: ew... upgrade!  :P
<felixjet> why?
<Jucato> Konqueror can "save" a session, too. but not automatically
<felixjet> edgy only offer bugs
<lunitik> felixjet: actually... its probably in backports.... you have those enabled?
<felixjet> yes
<lunitik> felixjet: Edgy is all stable upstream software...
<felixjet> i dont stop read ppl asking for help in edgy, most on upgrades from dapper
<gflash> well, more or less stable ;)
<felixjet> so im scared lol
<lunitik> felixjet: heh.... ye o lil trust  :P
<method|> [02:28]  <Jucato> Konqueror can "save" a session, too. but not automatically
<method|> how can you make konq do this?
<method|> i really miss that feature from opera
<fiyawerx> great video to test my new flash plugin
<gflash> i had to disable the splash screen on bootup. with the splash, my edgy sometimes doesn't boot
<Jucato> method|: Save View Profile
<fiyawerx> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1384277706451157121&q=white+and+nerdy
* lunitik is actually looking forward to trying Feisty when it starts receiving attention
<fiyawerx> :)
<fiyawerx> holy crap, my volume knob on the keyboard works
* fiyawerx grins
<Jucato> method|: I mapped Ctrl+S to Save View Profile so that I can "save" the opened tabs.
<gflash> woah, mine too
<method|> Jucato: theres no way to make it do it automatically?
<Jucato> Konqueror also has a Crash Monitor restore plugin
<Jucato> method|: none that I know of
<method|> ic
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago
<lunitik> fiyawerx: kmilo to the rescue... Kubuntu still goes by Ubuntu's "just works" philosophy  ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: hello
<Admiral_Chicago> i hate gnome
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: meet me in #offtopic?
<method|> lol @ i hate gnome
<method|> i need to try gnome out again
<method|> havent used it in quite some time
<method|> probably since breezy
<Admiral_Chicago> i've been a KDE man since Breezy
<lunitik> Admiral_Chicago: A lot of the software that goes into KDE is developed by Gnome people  *shrug*
<fiyawerx> lunitik: volume knob never worked in dapper :)
<Jucato> lunitik: a lot?
<Admiral_Chicago> lunitik: yea but the gui is awful
<lunitik> Jucato: dbus and hal... some specs ... lots of things yes
<fiyawerx> and now it "just works" so so far i couldn't be happier with edgy
<method|> kde is dropping dcop and going to dbus correct?
<lunitik> Admiral_Chicago: The GUI is licensed in a more attractive way to businesses... so gets more attention from them....
<Jucato> lunitik: dbus and hal are fdo specs. and dbus was only patterned after dcop
<fiyawerx> now i just dont know what I want to do next
<lunitik> method|: its already done... but won't be released until KDE4
<fiyawerx> ahh, of course, backgrounds
* method| will have to change all his konversation scripts
<lunitik> Jucato: they were both developed within the Gnome community first *shrug*
<Jucato> lunitik: dbus was only developed by GNOME in response (or retaliation?) to dcop
<lunitik> My point is - with Open Source - everyone wins... because everyone benefits...
<fiyawerx> except the people who own the competiton
<fiyawerx> :)
<lunitik> Jucato: wrong... it is becoming more like dcop today due to kde folks
<Jucato> except the people who make money out of the competition
<lunitik> Jucato: they actually were thinking about dcop... but basically they decided bonobo sucked... and needed something better
<fiyawerx> figures
<Jucato> lunitik: dcop came first. but it was  KDE-only technology. then GNOME started to develop DBus for themselves and then was suggested to fdo
<fiyawerx> deviantART is currently performing system maintenance.
<lunitik> Jucato: Anything can go to fdo... kde folks caved because gnome folks wouldn't....
<gflash> well, the "change screen" button on my notebook crashes the kernel :(
<gflash> but the other buttons work! :)
<lunitik> Jucato: better for all if the linux desktop uses the same things to talk to itself  :)
<lunitik> Gnome folks don't seem to care about anything but Gnome though  :/
<charlie5> hi folks ...
<lunitik> (actually, not true... because they are adopting -basically- kde's mime type specs...
<lunitik> )
<lunitik> charlie5: hey
<charlie5> ... would anyone happen to have a HP PSC 1610 printer ?
<charlie5> gday lunitik :D
<lunitik> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<xunix> !mysqld.sock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqld.sock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunitik> !find mysqld.sock
<ubotu> Package/file mysqld.sock does not exist in edgy
<charlie5> lunitik: cheers ... i will read these :) ... i had some trubble with this printer with breezy and was wondering if anything has changed for casper
<adwait> mysqld.sock isn't a package..........its the socked used to connect to mysql
<lunitik> charlie5: for casper?
<lunitik> It says that during boot too... I thought 6.10 was Edgy Eft?
<lunitik> adwait: so xunix should install sockd ?
<adwait> lutnik: i just came so I don't quite know what the problem is.....but the socked isnt something that can be installed
<adwait> lutnik: the socked file show normally be created by mysql itself
<fiyawerx> anyone know how i get the 'vga' font?
<fiyawerx> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<adwait> *socket
<lunitik> adwait: [01:18]  <xunix> help me.. my mysql problem in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30716/     [01:23]  <xunix> lunitik: it's say cannot found mysqld.sock.. en there is no file in /var/run/mysqld/   <-- all he's really said
<fiyawerx> ooh, i need to install nxserver so i can get here from work
<adwait> hmm, i had the same problem after an upgrade
<lunitik> adwait: the second message is from syslog.0 ...
<adwait> try renaming the /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<lunitik> adwait: direct your help at xunix so it gets his attention... I've never messed with a MySQL server...
<adwait> xunix: u there?
<lunitik> (actually, I guess this is probably via Amarok? I usually use sqlite for that...)
<adwait> hmm...hes gone i guess...
<lunitik> adwait: oh well... thanks for trying   :)
<adwait> not much activity here ...
<nino> uhu
<xunix> lunitik: yup
<lunitik> xunix: meet adwait  ;)
<xunix> lunitik: i dont know.. how can the mysqld.sock file is gone in /var/run/mysqld/
<osiris> what is the name of the service to monitor cpu temp  ?
<osiris> im at a total loss right now
<lunitik> osiris: lmsensors ?
<osiris> THERE you go
<osiris> thanks
<osiris> was driving me nuts
<lunitik> osiris: you're welcome   :)
<xunix> adwait: i'm here
<Jucato> gkrellm?
<osiris> no not gkrellm
<lunitik> Jucato: gkrelm uses lmsensors ...
<osiris> and lmsensors turns up nothin in my sources list.  but i DO remember lmsensors to be correct at one time
<Jucato> lunitik: iirc, it doesn't...
<lunitik> (or can, I don't think its a default plugin?)
<osiris> i have gkrellm
<abattoir> !info lmsensors
<ubotu> Package lmsensors does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> !info lmsensor
<ubotu> Package lmsensor does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> abattoir: maybe you can provide some clarification?
<Jucato> !lm-sensors
<xunix> adwait: mysqld.sock in /var/run/mysqld/ is disappear
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.0-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<abattoir> Jucato: w.r.t what?
<Jucato> whether gkrellm uses lm-sensors
<Jucato> or not
<abattoir> Jucato: all i use is beautiful Superkaramba, and i know it doesn't use it ;)
<Jucato> hahah
<abattoir> though you can script it to use it
<osiris> abattoir, cheers
<abattoir> osiris: :)
<Jucato> oh \well
* Jucato goes back to his reading...
<cpk1> i think i tried using a superkaramba thingy but for some reason it wouldnt work
<felixjet> lunitik: i've been thinking... xd should i upgrade to edgy? (really)
<osiris> no
<abattoir> cpk1: which one?
<cpk1> abattoir: i think mostly anything... let me try again =P
<abattoir> cpk1: there are a lot of useful/good looking ones, give them a shot again ;)
<fiyawerx> hmm
<fiyawerx> anyone else play nethack?
<cpk1> abattoir: any you reccomend?
<fiyawerx> trying to find a font that will display ibm graphics in konsole
<lunitik> fiyawerx: Falcons Eye or whatever is a cool frontend for it....
<abattoir> cpk1: depends on your needs, get yourself a nice system monitor, and of course the all-time popular liquid weather plus
<abattoir> cpk1: browse through them briefly, and you might find some useful stuff
<leslie> lu tout le monde
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> leslie: ^^^
<cpk1> abattoir: bah i have download and install liquid weather manually =P
<Lancellor> quick quesion i have a turion 64x2 wich is a dual core 6r bit laptop do i use the 64 bit edition or can i use the pc edition
<abattoir> Lancellor: you can use both
<abattoir> Lancellor: but if you are new to linux, i suggest the 32-bit version
<Lancellor> so what is the diference
<abattoir> Lancellor: your processor has 32-bit compatibility mode, so it can run a 32-bit OS as well
<leslie> j'"ai une edgy et je trouve quelle consomme normment de mmmoir 412845 kb dans la charge du systeme c normal ou y a un pb?
<abattoir> !fr | leslie
<ubotu> leslie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> unless that isn't fr
<leslie> oki
* Jucato needs to make his muscles remember where '|' is....
<fiyawerx> lunitik: i play on nethack.alt.org's server, keeps scores and whatnot :) just trying to find a font that will actually display it irght, works great in putty on windoze
<Lancellor> now i have a pavilion dv2125nr do i have any chances of succed???
<felixjet> !torcs
<ubotu> torcs: 3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2 (edgy), package size 4371 kB, installed size 20892 kB
<cpk1> has anyone experienced gaim using up 100% cpu and not being able to redraw itself while thats happening?
<abattoir> Lancellor: sure it should work fine
<charlie5> lunitik: sorry :) ... 'edgy'  i meant
<cpk1> this can go on for several minutes
<abattoir> Lancellor: there is a Laptop testing page at the wiki... you can browse through it if you want
<Lancellor> can i get it?? thanks
<abattoir> Lancellor: one sec
<Lancellor> thanks for your help
<Jucato> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<cpk1> abattoir: whats the package name for pyqt?
<abattoir> cpk1: it should already be installed
<abattoir> !info python-qt3
<ubotu> python-qt3: Qt3 bindings for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16-1.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2209 kB, installed size 9968 kB
<cpk1> ok, just making sure i have all the deps for liquid weather
<felixjet> its the info about upgrade on "http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php" right?
<abattoir> Lancellor: closest i could find was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP_Pavilion_dv2120us , but its not really useful
<felixjet> or it will gives errors?
<abattoir> !upgrade | felixjet
<ubotu> felixjet: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<abattoir> felixjet: follow those
<felixjet> okey
<abattoir> Lancellor: should work though
<felixjet> abattoir: can i do it now, right? i mean from KDE with some apps open
<abattoir> felixjet: yeah sure, that's not a problem
<abattoir> felixjet: just follow those instructions carefully, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed and that packages like xserver-xorg aren't held back
<ubuntu__> i have erased my kernel-image on /boot. how can i reinstall it ?
<abattoir> ubuntu__: which one vmlinuz?
<ubuntu__> is it a dpkg-reconfigure <somepackage> or apt-get install kernel-image ?
<abattoir> ubuntu__: it's provided by the appropriate linux-image package
<ubuntu__> abattoir: yes
<felixjet> well, this is downloading more than a GB :S
<abattoir> felixjet: dapper-> edgy?
<felixjet> ya
<abattoir> felixjet: hmm, i guess you have a lot of packages from universe installed
<felixjet> yes xd
<ubuntu__> abattoir: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<ubuntu__> i need this
<abattoir> ubuntu__: it'd say it's already installed
<ubuntu__> but apt-get says: already installed
<abattoir> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image....
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> do you know if the initrd is in this pak too ?
<abattoir> ubuntu__: no initrd is generated by a script
<abattoir> ubuntu__: you deleted that as well?
<ubuntu__> yes
<abattoir> ubuntu__: just curious... why?
<ubuntu__> but i only need the vmlinuz and initrd
<abattoir> ubuntu__: try 'sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.17-10-386 -c'
<Schalken> how come when i move a floating toolbar it jumps around allover the place?
<osiris> is 118 degrees F considered hot for a chip ?
<abattoir> osiris: i guess it depends on the chip
<osiris> xp1900
<abattoir> osiris: search online, there might be a chart showing the temp. that it can withstand
<abattoir> osiris: my turion often goes to 89 C
<osiris> http://rafb.net/paste/results/uM4ECL57.nln.html
<abattoir> and nothing has happened... yet :P
<osiris> anything look strange ?
<osiris> this thing has been locking up a lot lately
<x_link> Hi folx !
* abattoir wonders what Temp3 is
<osiris> might be my video card
<x_link> I just have a question. I'm really new with Linux and I use Debian.
<dhq> fdoving:hey  do you have any idea on user bars or where i can get help
<abattoir> osiris: oh, then 59 is pretty cool i guess... but as i said, checkup online
<x_link> I heard that Kubuntu is Debian based. I have a P II that I used Debian on before, 450MHz, 640MB RAM, 64MB GeForce2 MX-440 video card etc. Debian workde pretty good on that machine.
<cpk1> abattoir: liquid weather worked painlessly =D
<abattoir> x_link: this is a kubuntu channel... but we may still be able to help you
<x_link> But Kubuntu is running really slow, why is that ?
<abattoir> cpk1: :)
<x_link> abattoir: I know it's a Kubuntu channel, my question is about Kubuntu as well =)
<abattoir> x_link: hmmm... is booting slow or just KDE/
<abattoir> *?
<x_link> It takes some time when I'am opening programs etc.
<abattoir> x_link: or do you mean the live cd?
<x_link> Nope, not live cd.-
<x_link> I just installed Kubuntu on it cause I want to see how it is.
<x_link> I like Debian, and I heard that Kubuntu is like Debian ( but a bit easier)
<x_link> But I can run Kubuntu on this machine, it's much better than that P II. I just installed it on the P II to see how it looks.
<ehird> ubuntu is basically an annual fork of debian
<abattoir> x_link: could be because of the graphics card... have you tried installing the binary nvidia drivers?
<Schalken> x_link: it is, but like any OS it has problems with certain hardware ;)
<ehird> so basically it IS debian but easier
<x_link> Schalken: Okey.
<x_link> ehird: Okey.
<x_link> abattoir: I don't have internet access on that machine.
<x_link> I must get a router first.
<x_link> But one thing I didn't like with Kubuntu is that it doesn't have any programs at all.
<abattoir> x_link: what do you mean?
<x_link> well, it have programs lol. But not as Debian.
<ehird> um
<abattoir> x_link: it comes w/ a pretty comprehensive suite of apps
<ehird> stop saying "like in debian"
<ehird> ubuntu IS a fork of debian
<abattoir> x_link: you can install more if you want to
<ehird> and, it has apt-get like debian
<x_link> Okey.
<x_link> ehird: Really ?
<ehird> ...i guess debian was your first distro
<x_link> Great!
<ehird> just about any distro has something like apt-get
<x_link> ehird: yes, I'm REALLY ned with Linux and I'm REALLY lame with Linux.
<x_link> Okey.
<cpk1> if i install nvidia-settings it will break nvidia-glx right?
<ehird> and after a quick check, ubuntu seems to have 17k packages
<ehird> do you need more than 17,000 peices of software? :)
<x_link> ehird: I didn't like Ubuntu cause it's using GNOME. That's why I picked Kubuntu.
<x_link> Is there any other Debian based distros ?
<ehird> x_link: i don't like gnome either, yeah
<ehird> and MEPIS is one
<ehird> but now that's based on ubuntu
<x_link> Okey.
<ehird> which basically makes it a clone of Kubuntu
<x_link> I read on www.distrowatch.com that Xandros and Mepis is the best/easiest distro for beginners.
<abattoir> ehird: edgy has more than 20k ;)
<abattoir> w/ universe/multiverse enabled
<ehird> weird
<x_link> I have a big program when it comes to computers.
<ehird> i have multiverse and universe enabled
<ehird> and it says 17k
<x_link> I'm REALLY stupid, I mean really really lame.
<abattoir> x_link: well, kubuntu targets being easy for the new user as well
<x_link> Okey.
<x_link> But is Debian a bad choice ?
<ehird> talking about how stupid you are doesn't help anything does it
<ehird> and if you're a noob? stay away from debian and especially gentoo
<x_link> The thing is ehird, I REALLY want to learn Linux better, cause I REALLY love it. But it takes me hours just to understand one thing.
<ehird> stick with kubuntu
<ehird> it'll help
<x_link> I read on distrowatch.com that Debian, Slackware and gentoo are the hardest distros. When I read that then I was considering to maybe change distro. That's why I got Kubuntu.
<x_link> OKey.
<x_link> I'm on Debian right now.
<x_link> I will get a router today or tomorrow. Then I will use Debian on this one and Kubuntu ont he P II. And see which one I will like the most.
<x_link> I think I will get a P III or something insted, cause Kubuntu is not running good at all on that P II.
<x_link> Well, thanks ALOT guys for the help. I REALLY appreciate it.
<x_link> Maybe in 10 years I will be as good as you guys are =)
<ehird> 10 years ago ... linux was just maturing :P
<x_link> ehird: Do you know any good site ?
<ehird> x_link: for what?
<x_link> I'm trying to find good swedish sites about Linux.
<x_link> Cause the english does it to hard for me.
<abattoir> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<x_link> My english is not that good.
<abattoir> x_link: ^^^ people there might know
<ehird> :)
<abattoir> there is also the Kubuntu desktop guide
<x_link> Okey, I want to know about Linux, not just kubuntu.
<abattoir> which i assume is translated into swedish as well
<x_link> But I will try it out, thanks =)
<abattoir> x_link: yes, since kubuntu *is* linux, people there'd know
<x_link> Okey.
<x_link> Thanks abattoir ! I appreicate it alot !
<abattoir> x_link: you're welcome :)
<somekool> hi there... any kubuntu live CD yet with KDE developer preview 2 ?
<abattoir> somekool: nope
<abattoir> atleast not officially
<somekool> is it planned? one got release with the first developer preview
<abattoir> somekool: it was??
<felixjet> whats the atributes to tar a folder?
<abattoir> somekool: i'm guessing you were confused by the edgy knot cds which were released during the same period
<felixjet> i forgot >.<
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> what package do i have to install to enable smime validation in kmail?
<ehird> "Ubuntu is an ancient african word meaning 'I can't configure Debian.'" <-- rofl
<felixjet> jajaa
<cpk1> hrmm its hard to find a good superkaramba system monitor
<KomiaPoika> ehird: lol
<felixjet> cpk1:
<felixjet> i use kstatus
<felixjet> go kde-look and check it
<felixjet> its easy to modify for ur needs
<fiyawerx> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<abattoir> ehird: lol... where was that?
<abattoir> cpk1: there are tons of them
<ehird> abattoir: random channel topic from /list
<cpk1> abattoir: i know but the ones i have tried havent been very good so far
<abattoir> cpk1: use the sort by downloads/popularity feature at kde-look
<cpk1> i want something very similiar to gkrellm
<momal> Werid... bluefish that comes with edgy wont open .htaccess files :S... one with dapper did
<cpk1> and why doesnt superkaramba let me install from a tar?
<abattoir> cpk1: you have to uncompress it manually
<abattoir> (unless you use khotnewstuff)
<nino> anyone know of a good email server??
<nino> anyone know of a good email server??
<nino> looking to replace Windaz one!!
<cpk1> kstatus looks nice but is kind of wide =\
<MRMorefield-ft> does someone here have Xgl?
<MRMorefield-ft> can he help me installing it
<MRMorefield-ft> i have glX running
<kenny_> hi @ll
<kenny_> wie kann ich kynaptic unter kubuntu installieren?
<etdsdvgfhrtz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<etdsdvgfhrtz> jews lol wtc lol
<abattoir> etdsdvgfhrtz: apokryphos is here too... and he has ops privs. here too...
<abattoir> MRMorefield-ft: try #ubuntu-xgl
<etdsdvgfhrtz> how does he hack op?
<etdsdvgfhrtz> i also want op
<abattoir> etdsdvgfhrtz: you can't... you need to be a contributor to the community, and more importantly well-behaved
<apokryphos> and presumably allowed on the network 8)
<abattoir> heh :P
<Godfather> guys g' day
<apokryphos> hello
<Godfather> i have a problem
<Godfather> my modem wireless doesn't work
<Godfather> so we have connect a laptop to the adsl modem using the lan wire
<Godfather> in this way the laptop works like modem wireless
<Godfather> it works!
<Godfather> the prblem is that this laptop uses windows
<Godfather> and if we want to connect to it we have to use windows
<Godfather> because if we use linux we can't see the net!
<Godfather> is there anyone could help us??
<KomiaPoika> settings/network/interface
<Godfather> yeah i have just tried
<Godfather> but i have the same problem
<Godfather> probaby something about peer to peer connection
<Godfather> kubuntu has got a wifi tool
<visik7> I've a problem with edgy and a custom kernel : I've build my custom kernel with the same configure of 2.6.17-10-generic and add only one option ( Compile the kernel with debug info ) and I hadn't remove anything, all works fine slash screen and all the peripherals but if I boot in console nothing is visible expect a blinking cursor and resolution 1400x1050 (setuped via vga=0x348 at kernel boot parameters) doesn't working
<MRMorefield-ft> what is compiz?
<Godfather> please help me
<visik7> MRMorefield-ft: have you ever heard of xgl ?
<MRMorefield-ft> Xgl
<MRMorefield-ft> yea
<MRMorefield-ft> i have
<MRMorefield-ft> look here : http://reems.serverthuis.nl/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=59&Itemid=40
<visik7> MRM compiz is the window manager that do all the fancy
<belohorec> asdfa
<Kabal> Anyone XMMS expert here?
<Kabal> my XMMS won't play a playlist.. it's plays the first number in the list.. after first song is done it stops.
<Kabal> even if I drag a whole folder to xmms.. it will only play one number than stops.. I have to play the next song manually
<[Nige] > hi all
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> in which language are most KDE apps writen ?
<B-Minus> c++ ?
<belohorec> hello
<[Nige] > B-Minus, I thought they used glad
<[Nige] > glade
<Kabal> who can help me with the XMMS problem?
<Prince_of_Dark> fuck
<Prince_of_Dark> is in english
<visik7> xmms is old and ugly
<Prince_of_Dark> i wont something in spain...
<visik7> Kabal: why would you want use it ?
<visik7> Prince_of_Dark: join ubuntu-se
<Prince_of_Dark> excuse me
<visik7> -es
<Prince_of_Dark> but it doesn`t exist kubuntu-es???
<visik7> Prince_of_Dark: I don't think / dunno
<Prince_of_Dark> oks visik7
<Prince_of_Dark> if xmmx is old and ugly... wath do you use to play music?
<Kabal> visik7: eeh what kind of question is that? why not? is there a better?
<visik7> Kabal: amarok for example
<Kabal> my xmms like the same a winamp which rulez all mp3 players on all platforms.. (the ol winamp)
<jerp> I'm having a problem with an install of a deb file,  In console I keep getting .... /usr/bin/dpkg: /usr/bin/dpkg: cannot execute binary file
<visik7> as you want
<MuJ> xmms2 <3
<Kabal> visik7: I use maybe 10% of the Amarok program
<visik7> Kabal: first of all amarok is written in kde
<visik7> and for kde
<visik7> while xmms is an old gtk1 app
<Kabal> Kaffeine too right?
<Kabal> ah ke
<Kabal> XMMS worked for months.. but yesterday it got trouble
<Kabal> won't play next song..
<B-Minus> i just use amarok
<B-Minus> it works perfect
<Kabal> I'm frustrated that it won't work like usual
<Kabal> cause I don;t know how to resolve the problem
<visik7> Kabal: what's the problem ?
<kay> i have installe vmware now i wanna have sound there too in it but i have to know where the physical sound adapter is how can i find it??
<Kabal> when I put 4 MP3's in the playlist,, XMMS will play the first song and stops after that..
<Kabal> it will not continue playing the other 3 songs
<Kabal> even with .pls or .m3u files
<visik7> try to remove .xmms in your home you'll loose all your settings but maybe it will solve the problem
<Kabal> visik7: Oke I will try that
<Kabal> brb
<B-Minus> how is the apple - like quicklaunch bar called ?
<B-Minus> hmm
<Jucato> !kxdocker | B-Minus
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Kabal> visik7: I removed the .xmms folder and started xmms.. it created a new .xmms folder and it works again :)
<Kabal> visik7: thanx
<B-Minus> Jucato: tnx
<cpk1> boo xmms
<cpk1> i like amarok so much better
<B-Minus> me too
<B-Minus> amarok is even beter then windows winamp
<KomiaPoika> even xmms is bettar than winamp
<B-Minus> :p
<alexicon> amarok++
<Jucato> choice++
<alexicon> hrm i havent seen this before... looking in kcontol at my mouse [as its not working properly]  and it says it knows ive got a logitech mouse install but at compile time "it was not possible to access ths mouse". This is probably caused by a permissions problem it carries on to say @_@
<B-Minus> anyone using kxdocker here ?
<blackflag> is it possible to see the boot messages during booting on edgy? Is there a key- combination?
<Kabal> all you Amarok fanboys don't know what it's all about with the ol skool winamp
<B-Minus> lol
<B-Minus> i used xmms also a long time
<B-Minus> but amarok is just better to use
<soulrider> i just insatlled kxdocker
<soulrider> but it wont load
<B-Minus> hmm
<soulrider> i dont ahve composite extensions apparently
<Kabal> B-Minus: why is amarok just better?
<alexicon> Kabal: amarok is the best
<alexicon> it does everything and it looks sweet while doing it
<MRMorefield-ft> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<MRMorefield-ft> gksudo does not work for me
<MRMorefield-ft> what is the other command for creating a file?
<Jucato> MRMorefield-ft: use "kdesu"
<Jucato> MRMorefield-ft: kdesu kate /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<Jucato> MRMorefield-ft: gksudo and gedit are GNOME/Ubuntu commands
<alexicon> ok i had to kill adept in the middle of trying to install java 1.5 because their licensing stuff killed the update. now whenever i try to run apt, it says dpkg is still being used
<alexicon> i see the dpkg process there, can i kill it?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | alexicon
<ubotu> alexicon: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<alexicon> or is there some command i can run to flush it through
<alexicon> ta very much
<B-Minus> Kabal: for an example : try to stream radio with xmms, it only supports a few formats .. amarok supports them all
<Pensacola> I'm having some problems configuring kubuntu to connect to my wireless school network
<alexicon> thats a handy trick
<Jucato> alexicon: usually, "sudo dpkg --configure -a" is enough
<alexicon> ta
<B-Minus> ok
<B-Minus> i want to make a program that can read xml files and uploads it to a webspace, what are my choices ?
<B-Minus> i think c++ is a little too hard for this
<alexicon> use ruby
<B-Minus> hmm
<B-Minus> never used it
<B-Minus> :(
<alexicon> its fun :)
<B-Minus> i dont even have it
<B-Minus> lol
<alexicon> http://tryruby.hobix.com/
<alexicon> funfunfun!!!
<alexicon> in kubuntu not having something is never much of an issue :P
<B-Minus> heh
<B-Minus> are there any projects made with ruby ?
<alexicon> yea!! loads!
<alexicon> ruby is super!
<B-Minus> lol
<Kannix> Hi!
<osh_> B-Minus: Python is also a great choice. Or Ruby. Good choice too. Or Perl if you don't like structure... ;-)
<B-Minus> are you someone hired from ruby ?
<B-Minus> he
<alexicon> lol
<MRMorefield-ft> what is the kde window file?
<rolando> hola
<B-Minus> i mean
<rolando> how can i force to remove a package?
<B-Minus> im doing the ruby tutorial on the webpage its like WTF
<alexicon> http://poignantguide.net/ruby/ B-Minus!
<MRMorefield-ft> this is the gnome file /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop
<rolando> cuz its broken and i cant install or remove new packages
<Kannix> What is the better way to change from Ubuntu/Gnome to Kubuntu/KDE? Just uninstall all Gnome stuff and install all KDE stuff, or is it better to reinstall from scratch?
<alexicon> yeah Kannix basically
<alexicon> just install gnome or kde or whatever you want to use
<alexicon> you dont even have to remove the other one
<alexicon> use one one day the other the next
<alexicon> install more!
<jerp> how do you save a file opened in nano
<jerp> ?
<alexicon> you choose your session at the login screen, kde, gnome, fvwm etc
<khirr> how can i configure my webcam?
<Kannix> alexicon: Won't the window managers "collide"? For example, is KDM or GDM used for login, etc.
<rolando> any ideas how to remove a broken package?
<alexicon> nah Kannix KDM will stay KDM or GDM as GDM
<alexicon> but you can add more window managers to the list
<Kannix> alexicon: Ok, so I install KDE without KDM :)
<alexicon> yep!
<KomiaPoika> smime is greyed out in kmail, what packages do i miss to get them enabled?
<jerp> nobody knows how to save a file opened in nano?  don't tell me this is the blind leading the blind
<Kannix> alexicon: ok, thanks. But lets say I am a little tight on Diskspace and wanted to get rid of Gnome for the sake of KDE. How would I do that the easiest way?
<Kabal> jerp: CTRL+X
<alexicon> hrmm kannix, id be careful gnome has ties with gtk and such ive never tried removing it in kubuntu
<jerp> kabal, thanks I was wondering what the ^ signified
<Kabal> :)
<Jucato> Kannix: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde and http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Kannix> alexicon: So you cannot have KDE without Gnome?
<Jucato> jerp: ^ = Ctrl key in most keyboard shortcuts
<alexicon> yeah kannix you can
<alexicon> but im not sure which gnome file you need to uninstall
<alexicon> gnome-base or something perhaps
<alexicon> but i dont know what implications that has on your gtk set
<Jucato> Kannix: the first link is how to install KDE/Kubuntu on Ubuntu, the second link is how to remove GNOME/Ubuntu
<alexicon> cos ive removed gnome before and gotten all sorts of gtk theme problems when i didnt do it properly
<Kannix> Jucato: thanks!
<Kannix> alexicon: That's why I want to do it properly :)
<alexicon> heh indeed :)
<jerp> <--------------- es mucho "newbo" Jucato
<alexicon> lol
<Jucato> :P
<drarem> how do you tar something?  I tried tar -cv test.bz2 test   and i get a bunch of garbage
<visik7> I've a problem with edgy and a custom kernel : I've build my custom kernel with the same configure of 2.6.17-10-generic and add only one option ( Compile the kernel with debug info ) and I hadn't remove anything, all works fine slash screen and all the peripherals but if I boot in console nothing is visible expect a blinking cursor and resolution 1400x1050 (setuped via vga=0x348 at kernel boot parameters) doesn't working
<jerp> :) thanks for bearing with me
<Jucato> drarem: um.. tried using Ark?
<drarem> no
<Jucato> Ark is like the Winzip/WinRAR of KDE
<drarem> ack.. which format to use
<drarem> bz2? tar?
<freewill> what must install for nfs to work?
<alexicon> tar cvf file.tar file
<Jucato> your choice drarem. as long as you have the proper utility installed, you can do anything, even .rar :)
<alexicon> tar and gz is the usual combo drarem
<Jucato> btw, .tar is just a tarball archive, .tar.gz is a Gzip'd tarball
<alexicon> bz and gz for compression
<Jucato> afaik, bz2 doesn't tar the files anymore
<alexicon> hrmmm --bzip now?
<freewill> what package must install for nfs to work?
<alexicon> bzip2
<alexicon> hrm
<Jucato> !nfs | freewill
<ubotu> freewill: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Jucato> gotta go :)
<rolando> how can i force apt-get to install a package?
<drarem> thanks, it works good
<alexicon> apt-get -f install
<alexicon> rolando ^
<rolando> alexicon: cant do that
<Kannix> Jucato, alexicon: Soo, downloading kubuntu-desktop stuff right now. 1/2 GB.
<alexicon> ^_^
<pablo__> hola que tal
<rolando> its ok, nevermind magically my problem autosolved
<alexicon> heh
<rolando> :P
<rolando> laterz
<alexicon> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<alexicon> adept is gone
<alexicon> after sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alexicon> wtf
<alexicon> ummm
<alexicon> adept is gone
<B-Minus> alexicon: im doing the ruby tutorial, is there some ruby editor or something or do we have to put it all in nano
<B-Minus> i would like auto completion etc
<B-Minus> and help etc
<alexicon> theres a kdevelop ruby editor!
<alexicon> :D
<B-Minus> lol
<B-Minus> you are too enthousiastic about this
<alexicon> :DDD
<wildchild> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nino> does anyone know a good email server for linux
<alexicon> sendmail?
<alexicon> oh yeah once upon a time i was fixing my mouse
<nino> email server where windows clients can connect to to dowload their email!
<tdn> Is there an IRC channel for questions about JuK? Or is this channel the place to get JuK specific help?
<B-Minus> alexicon:  have you made anything in ruby !!!
<freewill> !ftp|freewill
<ubotu> freewill: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<freewill> what is a nice ftp server? perveredly one with gui?
<freewill> vsftpd is complex i think,,,
<fumbalah> Hi, Does anyone else in here have a dell laptop they are running kubuntu on?
<kokoko1> hi, to run GTK application what should i have to install?
<Jucato> kokoko1: just install the app, and everything else that it needs will be installed by it (presuming you use apt-get, Adept or Synaptic to install)
<kokoko1> Jucato, okay see this error
<kokoko1> root@thrall-laptop:~# gimp-2.2
<kokoko1> GIMP could not initialize the graphical user interface.
<kokoko1> Make sure a proper setup for your display environment exists.
<Jucato> kokoko1: try running it as a regular user
<kokoko1> Jucato, thanks :)
<kokoko1> Jucato, do you know how to minimaze app. using keyboard shortcut?
<Jucato> kokoko1: a single app, or all apps? Ctrl+Alt+D = Show Desktop
<kokoko1> single
<Jucato> ah.. hm.. tricky...
<Jucato> (in short, I don't know...)
<kokoko1> Show desktop is fine also :)
<kokoko1> thanks
<leandro> Helo!
<Alter-Ego> i need to wipe and combine some partitions and expand some others, what command line utility does this for me?
<MuFFin_> hey all
<lars__> hi
<lars__> anyone here?
<Jucato> no. just us ghosts :)
<lars__> :-)
<MuFFin_> yep
<MuFFin_> Got a Problem with AmaroK: The program only plays oggs but no mp3s :-(
<Jucato> that's natural. you have to install codecs for mp3
<Jucato> (and for other proprietary formats)
<Jucato> !mp3 MuFFin_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 MuFFin_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MuFFin_> yes but what codec? I installed some already
<Jucato> !mp3 | MuFFin_
<ubotu> MuFFin_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lars__> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> MuFFin_: "libxine-extracodecs" from multiverse
<MuFFin_> ah ok thanks
<leandro> HELO ANDRIS!!
<leandro> ARE YOU BRAZILIAN?
<orion> hi
<orion> I use gnome, and trying to build a kde-based app, Klear, it requires kde headers.. so which package I should choose to intsall from synaptic
<orion> any ideas ?
<Jucato> orion: kde-devel
<orion> Make sure you have qt, libxine and kde headers installed.
<orion> ok
<orion> wow
<orion> alot of things will be installed
<orion> how much size it makes any ideas ?
<cpk1> umm how would I use sed to remove (r) from a result
<orion> anyway thanks
<Jucato> orion: apt-get will tell you how much (or Adept)
<cpk1> i have "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'model name' | sed -e 's/.*: //' | tail --lines=1"but want to take (r) out of the result as well
<orion> it wont be installed
<orion> it refused
<orion> hmm
<Jucato> why?
<orion> any idea if a binary package for this dvb app Klear available ?
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out why my screensavers are not working anymore?
<orion> I tried to find one for kubuntu, debian.. but couldnt find one
<Jucato> JuJuBee: did you disable power saving in the Monitor & Display settigns?
<Jucato> er.. settings...
<JuJuBee> Not that I recall, I will check
<Jucato> JuJuBee: if you did, I think it's a bug I heard somewhere... (forget where, or where the bug report is)
<JuJuBee> It is not disabled, set to 30 minutes...
<Jucato> hm...
<JuJuBee> When I go to the screen saver settings and click on a screensaver, it wont show in the preview window, nor will it appear when I hit test.
<Alter-Ego> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<SHRIKEE> hi there, is anyone familiar with quanta?
<tdn> How is the correct way to install Kubuntu if I only have an Ubuntu 6.10 CD?
<tdn> Can I boot on the Ubuntu CD and to an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then click the Install icon?
<Jucato> tdn: no
<tdn> Or will I have to install Ubuntu first and then do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<tdn> I would like to *not* install all that gnome stuff that I am not using.
<Jucato> yes you have to install Ubuntu first. but if you could, download the Kubuntu CD instead
<tdn> Jucato, yeah, I know. But I do not have any blank discs.
<dude_> HI GUYS
<dude_> jucato !
<Jucato> tdn: you have the Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop CD or the Alternate Install CD?
<Jucato> hi dude_
<dude_> jucato: im running beryl :)
<dude_> abattoir !
<tdn> Jucato, I have the Ubuntu 6.10 LTS Desktop CD.
<Jucato> dude_: finally took the plunge, eh? how is it?
<Jucato> tdn: ah... :(
<tdn> Jucato, the one in the red cardboard cover.
<dude_> abattoir: beryl is up and running
<dude_> jucato: cool but limited
<MuFFin_> Ehm sorry, but sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs doesnt work though I uncommented the multiverse lines in sources.list
<Jucato> MuFFin_: you uncommented the wrong line. actually, you need to add "multiverse"
<Jucato> !multiverse | MuFFin_
<dude_> jucato: what is the command to killa an app, my kaffeine is not working again
<ubotu> MuFFin_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> dude_: hm... killall <appname> ?
<Tm_T> dude_: "killall kaffeine"
<MuFFin_> !multiverse
<dude_> tnx
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Jucato: Hrrr, young and fast. :(
<Jucato> or Ctrl+Alt+Esc...
<Jucato> Tm_T: the advantage of youth :P
<Jucato> and of almost a years worth of typing classes :P
<Tm_T> I did forgot that.
<MuFFin_> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<MuFFin_> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<MuFFin_> Paket libxine-extracodecs ist nicht verfgbar, wird aber von einem anderen
<MuFFin_> Paket referenziert. Das kann heien, dass das Paket fehlt, dass es veraltet
<MuFFin_> ist oder nur aus einer anderen Quelle verfgbar ist.
<MuFFin_> E: Paket libxine-extracodecs hat keinen Installationskandidaten
<Jucato> !pastebin | MuFFin_
<ubotu> MuFFin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hazard> *testing x2x*
<hazard> horay, it seems to be working!
<Jucato> MuFFin_: you need to add "multiverse" to the line that looks something like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe" (if you're on edgy)
<WaTt92> There's somebody can help me?
<WaTt92> Can anybody help me?
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WaTt92> ok
<WaTt92> KUbuntu is avable in Italian?
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WaTt92> Thanks
<carlos> hola
<kokoko1> can i ask tbird question here (i'm running it on kubuntu
<kokoko1> that why the hell time shown by tbird doesn't follow system time style ?
<zerozero> i'm trying to install amarok on kubuntu (dapper) and I'm getting an error that says "amarok: Depends: libifp4 but it is not installable"
<zerozero> what should I do?
<Jucato> zerozero: did you add anything to your sources.list?
<zerozero> yes
<Jucato> zerozero: what did you add?
<zerozero> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<Jucato> zerozero: did you enable dapper-backports as instructed?
<zerozero> no, i didn'
<zerozero> t
<zerozero> i didn't see that in the instruction script from their site
<Jucato> well, the instructions for Amarok 1.4.3 (the latest in Dapper) says: "Important:  you need to enable dapper-backports to be able to install Amarok 1.4.3."
<zerozero> where did you see that?
<zerozero> i'm on their istallationhow too page
<Jucato> the Kubuntu.org page
<zerozero> oooh
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<visik7> about amarok
<visik7> 1.4.4 has a bug with lyrics
<zerozero> i'm just hunting for a good mp3 player
<zerozero> it doesn't have to be amarok
<Jucato> zerozero: don't worry. if there really is a bug with 1.4.4, it's not available in Dapper :P
<zerozero> i added that back port, ran update and I get the same error
<Jucato> zerozero: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Jucato> !pastebin | zerozero
<ubotu> zerozero: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SHRIKEE> is there a way to have the 6th and 7th button on a mouse behave the same way in konqueror as they do in firefox? (forward and back) ?
<JorixB> artsd keeps crashing, I updated several things and now most sound doesn't work, including amarok
<JorixB> downgrading artsd didn't seem to have any effect
<LockUp> I need a program to export a document to PDF/X-1a format. Where can I found it?
<Jucato> LockUp: KWord exports to PDF. Or perhaps most apps has a "Print to PDF" feature in the Print options
<fdoving> openoffice exports to pdf too.
<Jucato> Print to file (PDF)
<fdoving> afaik only kde programs can use the kdeprint pdf pseudo printer.
<Jucato> fdoving: ah really. never used it (yet)...
<fdoving> i use the openoffice export feature ~ once a month. :)
<LockUp> PDF/X1a also?
<fdoving> what is X1A ?
<fdoving> (i'm more into .txt and .conf)
<LockUp> It's a PDF version for production.
* Jucato is more into hand-coded HTML...
<fdoving> no idea.
<LockUp> Scribus supports exporting to PDF/X-3 but probably not to PDF/X-1a
<JorixB> what package could be the cause of artsd crashing all the time if I have kde sound on. No kde app sound works including amarok
<fdoving> my openoffice exports to:  PDF document, version 1.4
<fdoving> that's what 'file some.pdf' says.
<SHRIKEE> is there a way to have the 6th and 7th button on a mouse behave the same way in konqueror as they do in firefox? (forward and back) ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> helooooooooo
<pansy> hi folks
* cpk1 has finally broken free of gaim!
<pansy> does anybody know a ncurses based programm to specify which scripts are run in which run-level?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> u know how on your terminal it says username@username/folder where you are>
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i wanna change that to just the folder where you are> i know there is something to do with PS1 but i dont remember exactly
<Th3_Cr0up13R> can anyone remind me a little
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ?
<Allen> :D
<igor> what's the program...similar as Late in Kubuntu...but to Ubuntu...
<Jucato> Late?
<igor> or any program to program in C...C++
<igor> sorry
<igor> Kate
<igor> :T
<Jucato> Ubuntu/GNOME = gedit
<igor> ...thanks...
<Jucato> O_o
<Th3_Cr0up13R> any1 remembers how to change that?
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: you could try asking in #bash?
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: PROMPT="[%n@%m% ]  (%c%)%# " (for zsh)
<Jucato> or... you could wait for h3sp4wn to whip up some obscure black magic command :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> h3sp4wn: cool, how would you search for it in google
<Th3_Cr0up13R> bash prompt change
<Th3_Cr0up13R> or something like that?
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: I would look in man bash
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: /PS1 (to search for the right part)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> sounds good
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: Then that says see PROMPTING (so I would type /PROMPTING
<Th3_Cr0up13R> thanx h3sp4wn, ill try reading that
<felixjet> ey, i was upgrading to edgy, i did dist-upgrade and i left it there cause it was 1.3GB download. now i back and i have this on console:
<felixjet> Failed to fetch http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgpg-error/libgpg-error-dev_1.2-1_i386.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 195.248.90.38 80] 
<felixjet> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<gnomefreak> felixjet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: the \W is the one you want
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: (the current one probably uses \w
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yep i just saw it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> got a list with lots of them and how to make it permanent
<Th3_Cr0up13R> dont wana do this al the time
<gigg865> How would I rebuild the APT Database for the Adept Updater? I managed to destroy mine, and I get an error staiting that the APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by an incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. I tried running apt-setup and apt-get update, but those just gave me errors.
<h3sp4wn> make sure you use .bashrc not .profile
<Jucato> !adept fix crash | gigg865
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Alter-Ego> my home partition is corrupted, and i need to relabel ? /home from /home to something else and relabel another partition in another drive as /home so ubuntu will boot
<abattoir> !adept crash fix | gigg865
<ubotu> gigg865: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<abattoir> ;)
<h3sp4wn> Alter-Ego: Why ?
<h3sp4wn> Alter-Ego: Have you tried using fsck on the corrupted partition
<Kannix> Hi all
<Alter-Ego> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> Alter-Ego: Hardware fault ?
<Alter-Ego> i can mount the partition, i can see it, i can copy files, but it is in read only mode
<Alter-Ego> h3sp4wn: i
<Alter-Ego> i'm not sure, because i can access other partitions on the same drive
<Alter-Ego> i do know the os cannot read superblocks from that partition
<gigg865> I am sure I actually screwed something up though. I un-commented some comments, and did not realize I did that. I am new to this though, and I do not remember where I made those changes.
<Kannix> I read somewhere, you could enable mous gestures for Konqueror in the "accessability -- configure hotkey" settings. However, I have no clue which setting actually enables mouse gestures. All I find are things like "Keyboard input (simple)" and "Generic".
<JorixB> artsd causes segfault
<JorixB> and keeps crashing if I turn on kde sound
<Kannix> All seems to be just keyboard related, no mouse gestures.
<h3sp4wn> Alter-Ego: fsck should be able to fix that
<gigg865> I made the changes in the adept package manager user interface, but I forget where I made those changes.
<h3sp4wn> Alter-Ego: If you can read files from it should be ok
<Alter-Ego> h3sp4wn: k, i can try again
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i found the file but its got too many SP1s
<h3sp4wn> Alter-Ego: umount it first and do it from recovery mode
<gigg865> I almost thing I would nead to rebuild all the parts of the adept manager , since I am not sure exactly what I hosed up :(
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i found the one that says change colour and all this lot
<Th3_Cr0up13R> do i delete all the other stuff or just alter some of it?
<gigg865> I finally got several other things working, so I would hate to have to re-install everything
<Alter-Ego> h3sp4wn: device I/O error on device /dev/hdb3
<Th3_Cr0up13R> PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033\] :\[\033[01;34m\] \w\[\033\] \$ '
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i got this
<Th3_Cr0up13R> which part do i change
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i cannot make it out
<h3sp4wn> I can't either (not sure whether the unicode is messed up or not for me here)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> do i just change the little w to capital
<h3sp4wn> that should work
<syrus> help! kwallet is not saving the passwords to the .kwl file! After a restart all passwords are lost.... what can i do?
<Alter-Ego> delete kwallet
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Alter-Ego:  how to ?
<syrus> :-(
<Alter-Ego> syrus: actually don't mind me
<Bulwinkle> Howdy all...  I'm experiencing some VERY slow graphic performance on one of my PCs running 6.10...  Should I be installing the graphics driver from the Nvidia site or the nvidia package from apt-get?
<syrus> Alter-Ego: ???
<Alter-Ego> i would like to dump kwallett myself
<Th3_Cr0up13R> h3sp4wn:  that didnt work
<h3sp4wn> That looks a right mess
<BluesKaj> Howdy All! :)
<syrus> ok... has anyone an idea why kwallet isn't saving the passwords?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> tell me about it
<h3sp4wn> PS1="\u@\h (\W) $"
<ludus> hello i ned help
<ludus> i want a kubuntu 6.06
<h3sp4wn> send for it from shipit or download it
<ludus> boa tarde alguem que me possa ajudar tenho o kubuntu 6.06 e ao executar um exe no wine ocorre um erro "external exception 8000101""
<Hawkwind> ludus: Try asking in English please :)
<ludus> ok
<ludus> hello i want a kubuntu 6.06 and when i execute exe in wine occurs the next error "external exception"
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\] \u@\h\[\033\] :\[\033[01;34m\] \W\[\033\] \$ '
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: (just that works fine here) green prompt blue writing
<jobless_> hey i am having problems installing kubuntu on a dell xps 700
<jobless_> the installation just freezes!
<abattoir> venkat_ : installing again?
<abattoir> jobless_: installing again?
<jobless_> yeah
<jobless_> installing on my desktop ..abattoir
<abattoir> jobless_: at which stage?
<jobless_> i just hit start or install
<Th3_Cr0up13R> h3sp4wn: i got black font green writting
<ludus> hello i want a kubuntu 6.06 and when i execute exe in wine occurs the next error "external exception" somebody help-me
<jobless_> i get nothing but a blinking cursor of it says loading the kernel
<jobless_> i get nothing but a blinking cursor of it says loading the kernel abattoir
<abattoir> jobless_: hmm... try the safe mode thing
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i changed the w to W and it still does nothing
<h3sp4wn> Th3_Cr0up13R: Its working fine here
<jobless_> abattoir: no use!:(
<abattoir> jobless_: was the cd burnt properly?
<jobless_> i tried with linux acpi=off too .. abattoir
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hehe what if i delete all the other debian chroot and all this
<jobless_> yes .. the same one i used to install on my laptop  abattoir
<abattoir> jobless_: hmm... someone had a similar problem earlier... turned out they need to upgrade bios firmware
<ludus> i want execute exe making by Delphi6
<jobless_> yes i got this pnp bios error and tried even with pnpbios=off too ..!! abattoir
<jobless_> the installation freezes even then! abattoir
<abattoir> jobless_: is there such an option? pnpbios=off ?
<jobless_> yes i saw it on the net somewhere ..! abattoir
<Kannix> Ok, found out why mouse gestures where not working. They are disabled globally in the setup and you have to change that, no matter how many gestures you just defined. I wish there was a warning like "You just recorded a mouse gesture. Be sure to enable mouse gestures, so you can use it."
<jobless_> abattoir: i tried if there were any firmware upgrades on the dell site .. but no use ..!
<abattoir> jobless_: hmm.. let me search dell xps 700 huh?
<jobless_> dell xps/dimension 700 abattoir
<jobless_> abattoir: has it got to do with some hardware problem?
<abattoir> jobless_: don't think so... let me check
<jobless_> i can give you the list of hardware if you want .. abattoir
<jobless_> abattoir: ok
<syrus> help! kwallet is not saving the passwords to the .kwl file! After a restart all passwords are lost.... what can i do?
<Hawkwind> syrus: Must be running Edgy I'd assume as it's a known issue from what I hear
<tdn> Kdm starts up at 2048x1536 but my monitor can only handle 1600x1200@85Hz. How do I make it use 1600x1200@85Hz in stead of 2048x1536@60Hz as it does now? Something with /etc/X11/xorg.conf? There are several lines in xorg.conf with "2048x1536" in them.
<syrus> Hawkwind: i use edgy.... do you knwo what i can do to fix that?
<Hawkwind> syrus: Not sure if there is a fix.  I don't run Edgy so I'm not sure to be honest. I've just heard many state the same problem
<ludus> hello i want a kubuntu 6.06 and when i execute exe in wine occurs the next error "external exception" somebody help-me
<gigg865> can anyone help me with re-installing the adept package manager?
<cox37777> does anyone know a short cut other than print screen for a screen dump as that button doesnt work on here
<Ash-Fox> tdn, [k]  -> [system settings]  -> [monitor & display]  -> [administrator mode]  -> [hardware]  -> [configure]  for monitor 1 -> choose correct image format and manually choose correct screen resolution.
<tdn> Ash-Fox, no. That does not change kdm's resolution. This only affects the resolution in kde (when the user is logged in).
<Th3_Cr0up13R> when i change my .bashrc file it after closing it it changes back to normal
<Ash-Fox> tdn, did you restart X?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> even with root pribileges
<tdn> Ash-Fox, I did not do what you suggested because this is *not* the way to do it. I know.
<tdn> Ash-Fox, it will not work. Also I would like to do this from the console if possible.
<jobless_> abattoir: any luck?
<tdn> Ash-Fox, There must be a configuration file that needs to be edited.
<cox37777> screen print anyone?
<abattoir> jobless_: not really
<Ash-Fox> tdn, if it's just kdm, I'm assuming it could possibly be a theme issue
<jobless_> abattoir: :( :)
<Ash-Fox> tdn, as for setting up X from the console, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tdn> Ash-Fox, well... It is not, ok? It is the screen resolution that is wrong. I have experienced this problem before and I forgot how to fix it. I am guessing that I need to edit xorg.conf.
<felixjet> damn, why kubuntu make always all hard...
<felixjet> i was upgrading to edgy, i did dist-upgrade and now i get this
<moi1392> hello, does someone know if liblazy is available or intend to be packaged for ubuntu ?
<felixjet> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<felixjet> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<syrus> Hawkwind: i can't find anything about this problem with google... do you have an idea what i can do or who i can ask?
<felixjet> what i do?
<abattoir> jobless_: d'oh it was your forum post that i was stumbling across
<Ash-Fox> tdn, I honestly don't have any monitors that have crazy resolutions like you do, so I'm not sure if a simple x reconfiguration is possible, since it may or may not display the correct resolutions.
<Hawkwind> syrus: Google for the Kubuntu-users mailing list archives.  I think it's been mentioned there IIRC
<moi1392> felixjet: try "sudo apt-get -f install" and aste the errors
<jobless_> abattoir: was there a reply?!
<abattoir> jobless_: check it yourself :P
<abattoir> jobless_: try asking at #ubuntu , someone there might know
<Bulwinkle> Can anyone help me with an Nvidia card not running GL extensions on 6.10
<jobless_> abattoir: no reply :( ok will post the same thing on ubuntu ..!
<dennister> g' morning
<dennister> abattoir: :) i'm very glad to see u. as usual, i have a serious problem i can't find any fixes for in my readings/searches
<MRMorefield-ft> beryl or compiz?
<MRMorefield-ft> which one shud i choose?
<freewill> !ati|freewill
<ubotu> freewill: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hawkwind> MRMorefield-ft: Most will probably suggest beryl currently
<Hawkwind> MRMorefield-ft: However, linux is all about choice, so it's up to you
<syrus> Hawkwind: hm, can't find such a problem on the mailinglist, too..... don't you have an idea what kind of problem it could be?
<dennister> in system serrings, my user management module can't be loaded...so i'm having trouble giving mythtv r/w permissions to a directory
<Hawkwind> syrus: I don't run Edgy as I stated.  So I don't know, just know I've read about it on the ML from time to time
<Hawkwind> dennister: Give it perms from the CLI, much easier
<dennister> k...how?
<dennister> i've already tried chowning it, doesn't work
<jobless_> hey abattoir: one more problem .. i am connecting to two wireless networks .. one at home and one at school ..but should load all the configuration settings everytime manually for each network?
<Hawkwind> dennister: sudo chmod 700 /directory ?
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: run - dpkg -C
<Hawkwind> dennister: chown is ownership, chmod is perms
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: fix or remove the broken packages (if you have used any unofficial repos your chances of any easy clean upgrade are vastly reduced)
<ludus> hello i want a kubuntu 6.06 and when i execute exe in wine occurs the next error "external exception" somebody help-me
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: You can set up 2 networks in wpasupplicant.conf (include it from /etc/network/interfaces) using the /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<Hawkwind> ludus: Have you tried asking in #WineHQ since it's a wine question you have ?
<dennister> ahhh...it seems to be working :)
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : hey can you point out to some resource explaining that or could you explain that to me? i did not understand that properly!
<oslo> in .kde/autostart how make an apps run after 20 sec for example ?
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: Mode #2: Roaming Mode (in the above file explains it all)
<dennister> Hawkwind: spoke too soon. not working, just a verbose backtrace
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: zcat /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz | less
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : in the readme?!
<Hawkwind> dennister: What command did you do exactly ?
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: where else would it be ?
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : ok
<dennister> sudo chmod 700 /media/MythVid/recordings
<dennister> then i tried to start mythbackend with 'mythbackend -d'
<BluesKaj> MPlayer won't load as WMP substitute like it's supposed to
<h3sp4wn> dennister: Why not ask in #mythtv-users ?
<dennister> that startup script is still telling me that it can't start because mythtv (the user) doesn't have access/permissions to that directory
<saki> mythtv hates my soul
<dennister> unfortunately, i'm not having much luck with that channel
<Hawkwind> dennister: Maybe it needs different user perms, which might require chown ?
<dennister> like i said, i tried chowning that directory. nada
<ashutosh> hi pople
<ashutosh> peoplw
<dennister> since both chowning and chmod are about users and permissions, and the user management itself doesn't work, even cli doesn't work
<dennister> not with user managemnt, anyway
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : found it ..! reading through it .. does the docs directory contain all the docs for most of the things?
<jobless_> !zcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> dennister: Did you do something similar to: chown -R youruser:youruser /directory ?  Replace *youruser* with the login name on your system
<ashutosh> #join ltsp
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I need a little help getting my printing going.
<dennister> i even installed nfs, to try to unlock that directory, but when i try to share it, the user managment part of the sharing doesn't work either
<Digital_Pioneer> I've installed the printer (HP DeskJet 3845) and it says it's working, but whenever I print something, it just says "Processing..." forever.
<dennister> that directory is good and locked...even changing options in fstab doesn't work
<dennister> not yet...will try now
<MRMorefield-ft> i have a question
<MRMorefield-ft> A suggested install of compiz would include the following packages:
<MRMorefield-ft> compiz
<MRMorefield-ft> compiz-gnome
<MRMorefield-ft> this site is telling about gnome
<MRMorefield-ft> what can i install for kde
<dennister> aha! it worked!
<MRMorefield-ft> it worked
<BlackNine> Hello everyone!
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: Pretty much
<dennister> no error message at backend startup about mythtv not have access to the directory, and now the frontend is restored to working/not working the way it normally does
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: zcat just lets you view a .gz file without having to gunzip it first
<BlackNine> I am having trouble installing kubuntu, anyone wanna help?
<dennister> ty Hawkwind !!!
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: actually there is even zless to look at it directly
<Hawkwind> dennister: You're welcome
<visik7> edgy doesn't show anyomore unmounted usb keys on the desktop if I don't click mount when I plug it in why ?
<dennister> it was really stumping me, as i'd tried so many things...kinda illogical to have an error message about one system user not having access, and the fix is to give another user access
<giacomo_> salve
<BlackNine> Can anyone help me with installing kubuntu, I normally can do this easly but it gives a wierd error.
<MRMorefield-ft> what is the error
<BlackNine> http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4782/snapshot1dm4.png
<BlackNine> screen shot of it
<MRMorefield-ft> do you have windows on your computer?
<BlackNine> yeah
<Mo-Z> When upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10.... Do i have to readept java, codecs atc. all over again?
<MRMorefield-ft> and is it taking the whole partition?
<BlackNine> yeah
<MRMorefield-ft> and you don' t want windows anymore?
<MRMorefield-ft> or you want to keep windows?
<BlackNine> i do cause all my stuff is on there
<MRMorefield-ft> hmm
<MRMorefield-ft> this will be dificult
<dennister> i'm going to have to try and understand nfs locking; it's new to me cause i hadn't used it b4...had stayed away from it in favour of samba cause of other xp box...but mythtv uses nfs locking without nfs even being installed on the system
<MRMorefield-ft> you have to make a second partition
<MRMorefield-ft> but there is a chance it could go wrong
<BlackNine> thats what i fear
<MRMorefield-ft> is there a way to backup everything?
<MRMorefield-ft> on another computer
<BlackNine> yeah
<MRMorefield-ft> if you do that it will be easier
<MRMorefield-ft> you can also try making a second partition with the install program
<BlackNine> I was reading http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#fdisk and it seems simple. But I havent backed up my stuff yet so Im not gonna try it yet
<MRMorefield-ft> that is smart
<MRMorefield-ft> cause there is a chance it goes wrong
<neliger> hi all
<dennister> now to get an actual livetv picture instead of a black screen...i know my card and ivtv drivers work cause i can get live tv by tuning to one channel with ivtv-tune, and then using mplayer from cli
<MRMorefield-ft> anyone installed compiz on kde?
<neliger> does anyone know the solutions of this problem : "Xlib: Maximum number of clients reached" ? It will be very nice, Google is not my friend today...
<Hawkwind> !compiz | MRMorefield-ft
<ubotu> MRMorefield-ft: Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dennister> but for now i gtg...my food processor died in the middle of making the crust for my cheescake tart...and i'm due at the office in an hour
<dennister> later ppls
<BlackNine> I do not know why linux hates me today, cause I have installed linux 7-12 times on this computer
<dennister> :) when all else fails, #kubuntu :)
<dennister> and the wonderful people here :)
<neliger> No-one know my problem here ? damned
* neliger will kill himself
<student> BlackNine: Always the same error?
<h3sp4wn> BlackNine: Sounds like alot of times
<BlackNine> yeah
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : this looks like a lot for me to understand .. maybe i will spend the whole day figuring this out .. sounds fun..:)
<BlackNine> im taking a risk with my computer
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: It depends - if your school/work network uses one of the enterprise schemes it becomes alot more complicated
<felixjet> how to stop ACPI module?
<neliger> sorry, no-one can help me resolving an xserver error N
<neliger> ?
<neliger> felixjet: /etc/init.d/acpid stop ?
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: If you are just using wpa psk or wpa2 psk its pretty easy if you are using eap=TLS and certificates its alot more complicated
<felixjet> ya, thanks
<felixjet> omg, still dont works
<felixjet>  * Loading ACPI modules...                                               [ ok ] 
<felixjet>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                    acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<felixjet> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<BlackNine> what does 37GB equal in MBs?
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : hey can i use wpa!! i thought only wep was supported!
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : i changed my home network to wep thinking so ..!
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: You can use wpa (its alot easier to use anyway)
<neliger> hum... I will be back an other time. I hope an xserver's Guru will come...
<jobless_> but my wireless network was not found in the wireless lan manageer in the internet menu when it had wpa! i changed it to wep and then i could find it!
<jobless_> but my wireless network was not found in the wireless lan manageer in the internet menu when it had wpa! i changed it to wep and then i could find it! h3sp4wn
<felixjet> !paste
<h3sp4wn> neliger: try #xorg
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BlackNine> Hmmmm, quick question, with fdisk, M = Megabytes?
<felixjet> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/4ODgmM68.html
<felixjet> please help with this
<fdoving> felixjet: in konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) run 'sudo apt-get --purge remove acpid;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<felixjet> thanks fdoving
<MRMorefield-ft> where can i get the compiz-kde package?
<h3sp4wn> MRMorefield-ft: I thought it was depreciated but #beryl #ubuntu-xgl #xgl may know more
<MRMorefield-ft> ok
<MRMorefield-ft> thx
<MRMorefield-ft> iam gonna join
<h3sp4wn> MRMorefield-ft: alot of ubuntites use beryl
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : hey yesterday i had a problem logging on to my schools network! my school does not use a passkey! But the first time you open a webpage ..a default webpage is opened and we enter our schoold id and password. I was unable to connect to the network in this manner. But when i used windows to connect to the network and then restarted my system into kubuntu .. the network was connected!! do ya know why this is?!
<BlackNine> Forget Kubuntu, Im installing Solaris again, it will probley be less of a pain in the ass to install.
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: Your mac address was quite possibly preauthenticated
<h3sp4wn> BlackNine: using solaris for a desktop is definately harder to use than kubuntu
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : i thought so .. but why does it ask for my password when i just restart windows? do you think the lease time expired?!
<h3sp4wn> BlackNine: try the text mode installer (alternative cd)
<Alter-Ego> try dapper
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: Not sure it could be using some type of enterprise authentication
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: iwlist eth1 scan
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: next time you are there and save the screen
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : sure
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: (tells you what its using at least somewhat) - I don't know a web page could be windows only (unless it only works with ie)
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: (presuming eth1 is the interface)
<jobless_> it uses ssl 2.0 for authentication .. i had problem using it as ssl 2.0 (or was it ssl 1.00) is not used by default in ie and firefox!
<jobless_> h3sp4wn:it uses ssl 2.0 for authentication .. i had problem using it as ssl 2.0 (or was it ssl 1.00) is not used by default in ie and firefox!
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: Is TLS ssl 2.0 ?
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: It is used with SSL I know that for something (e.g by gmail)
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: Using the enterprise stuff (
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : i did not understand wat u meant.. but it uses a verisign certificate that is outdated!
<h3sp4wn> Well its either ieee8021x or eap you need to use
<h3sp4wn> But I would recommend getting a simple wpa or wpa2 config working first before you start messing with that
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : will try that ..!
<h3sp4wn> (getting the certificate into the right format could be a pain)
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : i had a problem installing kubuntu on a system in my lab!
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : its a dell xps/dimension 700
<jobless_> h3sp4wn : the installation just freezes!
<jobless_> any idea why this is?!
<h3sp4wn> no idea - use the alternative cd (it works alot better in my experience and fails alot less often)
<jobless_> hmm
<jobless_> it worked well on my laptop which i am using now ..!
<jobless_> it says some problem with pnp bios and it freezes!
<BluesKaj> what player does windows media in kubuntu ...someone remind me pls ?
<h3sp4wn> dunno I never use the live cd (I think its terrible to use as a live cd - not got any of the useful things for a live cd) and the alternative cd is more reliable
<jobless_> BluesKaj doesn't vlc do that!?
<hollywoodb> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gladk> Hi!
<IA-Outdoors> I don't see ndisgtk in adept...is there something I'm missing?
<jobless_> hmm .. can i do the installation in the same manner?! like not messing with the windows files? the problem is i have only one partition and i need to partition them into 2 more..! h3sp4wn
<Gladk> Had anybody problems with Midnight Commander? I cant find it! Sorry, I am newbee :)
<Hawkwind> Gladk: sudo apt-get install mc
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: Split the partitions with gparted make the free space and then use the alternative cd
<h3sp4wn> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<Gladk> I have DVD, no internet connection. How can I install mc?
<jobless_> h3sp4wn gparted is for windows?
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: You can get a just gparted live cd
<jobless_> h3sp4wn just saw it on sourceforge..
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: You could theoretically use anything to get you the free space (partition magic or whatever or whatever)
<prower> Hello :> I'm using the previous version of Kubuntu to 6.10...would it be worthwhile to upgrade, or are there any problems with the 6.10 release?
<Hawkwind> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<jobless_> i thought partition magic is not free! h3sp4wn
<Hawkwind> Gladk: You need to have internet access, as mc is in the Universe repo
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: If you want to do it from windows then you need to buy stuff
<jobless_> h3sp4wn yeah
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: or just use the gparted live cd (that is all it does)
<jobless_> h3sp4wn i think i will use gparted
<Gladk> Ok, thank you
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: any gparted after 0.3 should be ok
<TheGateKeeper> prower: everyone probable has there own view, but I am sticking with dapper for the time being
<prower> TheGateKeeper: Ahh, I see...any particular reason for that, or just your preference?
<h3sp4wn> Gladk: You may have to change the locale to an ISO one from UTF-8 (midnight commander didn't do unicode properly last time I tried it)
<jobless_> h3sp4wn hey i got a question. .. can we be traced if we download stuff using a bittorrent client?!
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: I second that :)
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: definately
<Hawkwind> prower: Lots of users have problems with Edgy, though lots don't.  It's all up to *you* really
<jobless_> h3sp4wn any way to hide around?
<prower> Hawkwind: Well, I tested it on one machine and it was buggy as hell, so that was kind of a turn-off ;> I hope the next release is better (LTS I mean)
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: tor I suppose but it will make your connection dog slow if you set it up wrong
<jobless_> h3sp4wn tor?
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: The chances are even though you can be traced unless you are sharing large amounts of stuff they will not bother
<h3sp4wn> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<jobless_> ok got it h3sp4wn
<TheGateKeeper> prower: well I don't trust the upgrade path, & I get the feeling edgy lives up to it's name, untill I actually do it I can't speak from 1st hand experience
<jobless_> how abt downloading like 200 gb?! in 6 months? h3sp4wn
<jobless_> is that ok h3sp4wn
<prower> TheGateKeeper: Ubuntu's upgrade path in general, you mean? Or the dapper->edgy transition?
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: I am not a lawyer
<h3sp4wn> jobless_: or in any law enforcement agency
<TheGateKeeper> prower: dapper -> edgy as it relates to kubuntu
<jobless_> h3sp4wn was just kidding ..!
<jobless_> h3sp4wn ;)
<prower> TheGateKeeper: Ahh, okay...yes, that does make sense. If the LTS release is as buggy as Edgy has seemed to be I'm going to have to look for a new distribution, and I'd hate to have to do that :< Dapper's served me very well
<felixjet> i dont stop getting errors in ACPI while upgrading to edgy :(
<felixjet>  * Loading ACPI modules...                                               [ ok ] 
<felixjet>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                    acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<felixjet> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<felixjet> dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure):
<hastesaver> jobless_, please don't use Tor for high bandwidth applications. It's not designed for that.
<jobless_> hastesaver  .. anything that can be used for high b/w apps?
<felixjet> i need some help please
<TheGateKeeper> prower: I think kanotix is good, I am also putting gentoo on this machine (that is if I can make my damn mind up which desktop to emerge)
<hastesaver> jobless_, look, just don't do anything illegal, ok? ;-)
<prower> TheGateKeeper: Ahh, Gentoo I used to use a while ago, but I found it grated on my nerves after a while ;> I don't know why, since I'm using PCBSD now, and compiling ports is pretty much the same deal
<jobless_> hastesaver .. hmm shud get used to it ..! did not have such issues as internet security back home ..!
<jobless_> or shud i say the enforcement was not that good..!
<felixjet> im trying to upgrade to edgy but ACPI module dont stop giving me errors
<TheGateKeeper> prower: :-)
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<hastesaver> jobless_, if you're in the same place, I'm sure enforcement doesn't care about whether you're using Windows or Ubuntu. Or have you moved to a less lawless place? :-)
<prower> TheGateKeeper: The only reason that I'm even switching from it now is that, after going through the usual FreeBSD upgrade process (which is supposed to work in PCBSD), I can no longer mount CD's or DVD's :< And all the permissions are set
<TheGateKeeper> prower: if it drives me nuts I will give arch another try, I have played with it on a test box & it's fast
<felixjet> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<felixjet> !acpid
<ubotu> acpid: Utilities for using ACPI power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-5ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<prower> TheGateKeeper: I hear a lot about openSUSE as well, I wonder how that is
<jobless_> hatesaver .. i am in us now..! so shd be careful!
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: running the edgy kernel yet ?
<TheGateKeeper> prower: ohhh nasty
<felixjet> h3sp4wn: no :(
<TheGateKeeper> prower: will pm you
<prower> TheGateKeeper: Really? I've never tried it before...but I can't say I've liked any version of Suse :>
<felixjet> h3sp4wn: i get an error with ACPI module, and i cant install at all kubuntu-desktop without it
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: hash out the invoke-rc.d line in /var/lib/dpkg/acpi.{something}
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: probably .preinst
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: or just put echo infront of it
<felixjet> i dont have anything starting acpi
<felixjet> in dpkg/
<h3sp4wn> you do
<h3sp4wn> dpkg/info/acpi
<felixjet> uhm what command exactly?
<h3sp4wn> wherever invoke-rc.d is
<h3sp4wn> look ... it will be in either preinst or postinst
<felixjet> but i dont have anything starting with "acpi"
<felixjet> in /var/lib/dpkg/
<h3sp4wn>  /var/lib/dpkg/info
<felixjet> acpid.conffiles  acpid.postrm  acpi-support.conffiles  acpi-support.postrm
<felixjet> acpid.list       acpid.prerm   acpi-support.list       acpi-support.prerm
<felixjet> acpid.md5sums    acpi.list     acpi-support.md5sums
<felixjet> acpid.postinst   acpi.md5sums  acpi-support.postinst
<felixjet> which one, postinst?
<user-land> Hello, what partitioner does Kubuntu use ?
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: one of the acpid ones
<peg> My Firefox crash in some sites
<peg> waht should i do?
<_vge> peg: i have the same, mostly video embed pages
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: I dunno without looking at it myself - use instinct
<felixjet> yea, in that file i find somethings with invoke-rc
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: grep invoke-rc.d /var/lib/dpkg/info/acpi* may be a good start
<TheGateKeeper> user-land: the installer uses gparted on the livecd
<peg> _vge: my isn't in video embed pages
<IA-Outdoors> anybody here using kwireless assisstant?
<hollywoodb> IA-Outdoors: its broken
<peg> I can't acess the Google Mail for example
<IA-Outdoors> hollywoodb k, what's the work around to configure the card?
<IA-Outdoors> ndis driver is working fine
<felixjet>         if [ -x "`which invoke-rc.d 2>/dev/null`" ] ; then
<felixjet>                 invoke-rc.d acpid start || exit $?
<hollywoodb> IA-Outdoors: I use iwconfig/ifconfig
<felixjet> i remove it?
<user-land> thank you, thegatekeeper. i am trying to use gparted but it does not want to delete partitions on my externel usb drive. what other gui partitioner could i try ?
<_vge> peg: mine is pretty random, i guess we crash on different things :-)
<IA-Outdoors> hollywood what package is that in?
<IA-Outdoors> neve rmind
<hollywoodb> IA-Outdoors: you already have it, run in a term
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: just put - echo ifront of the invoke-rc.d
<peg> _vge: I thinks so too
<[cf] nightrid3r> user-land: make sure no partition from the external drive is mounted
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: (and change it back after you have got it to configure
<Alter-Ego> i am trying to install wine on edgy, but adept does not show it listed
<felixjet> i see
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: is universe enabled?
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: It could be because of some change in /proc that would only work once the new kernel is working
<felixjet> done :)
<IA-Outdoors> hollywood, iwconfig shows sit0 which is the new device after I insert the card. I do "iwconfig sit0 esside myssid" and it gives me "SET failed on device sit0"
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: dpkg -C (lists nothing broken) ? and you put it back ?
<user-land> thank you, [cf] nightrid3r.
<scythe128> anyone have problems running synaptic from the menu?  mine will only load from cli
<Jucato> scythe128: what does it say when you try to run it from the menu?
<IA-Outdoors> uh, maybe sit0 isn't my wireless card.  When I eject the thing it does nada
<IA-Outdoors> thoughts?
<TheGateKeeper> user-land: take your pick: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_partition_utilities
<scythe128> nothing at all, it just doesn't run
<felixjet> h3sp4wn:
<scythe128> I cant find it using ps -e either
<felixjet> Setting up acpid (1.0.4-5ubuntu4) ...
<felixjet> invoke-rc.d acpid start
<felixjet> Setting up acpi-support (0.90) ...
<felixjet> acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<felixjet> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "restart" failed.
<felixjet>  * Checking battery state...                                             [ ok ] 
<lakin> I typically use DIA for diagrams, but it's so buggy that it's driving me nuts.  Does KDE have a decent diagram editor?
<Jucato> !pastebin | felixjet
<ubotu> felixjet: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<user-land> thanks, thegatekeeper, [cf] nightrid3r found the problem for me.
<felixjet> yay sorry, i trought it was less lines
<Jucato> lakin: KChart?
<felixjet> h3sp4wn: its like now i dont have more errors :S
<lakin> Jucato: thanks, I'll check into it.
<Jucato> scythe128: in the K Menu, right-click on the Synaptic entry, and select Edit Item. make sure that the command that launches synaptic is "kdesu synaptic"
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: Its a pretty low quality release compared to dapper really (especially upgrades)
<IA-Outdoors> how do I find the device name of my wireless card.  ndiswrapper -l confirms the driver is loaded and hardware is present
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: aptitude search xserver-xorg-driver~i
<felixjet> now im doing apt-get -u dist-upgrade|grep ^' '|xargs apt-get -y install
<IA-Outdoors> iwconfig doesn't show a valid device with wireless extensions
<scythe128> I have edited it before, it just stops working after a reboot
<scythe128> cant explain it, but its not going to bother me, just checking to see if it is just me
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: Its alot easier to just drop into single user mode (remove all of X / openoffice / kde)
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: make sure ubuntu-minimal is installed - change to edgy
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: dist-upgrade and put kubuntu-desktop back after the dist-upgrade (when you are in the new kernel)
<felixjet> yep, kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal are installed
<clement_> ritto_770@hotmail.com
<felixjet> upgrades should be easier :( at least in a distribution that is pointed to a normal user
<Jucato> felixjet: that's one of their goals for the next release
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: you should have used the update-manager
<Alter-Ego> it's enabled
<Alter-Ego> which is why i am confused
<felixjet> ya...too late
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: upgrading with apt was not supposed to be a supported upgrade mechanism
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: the universe section of mx.archive.ubuntu.com is totally empty... use another mirror/server
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<Alter-Ego> Jucato: ah, ok
<Alter-Ego> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: just change the "mx." to something else
<MidMark> someone else has this bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/14692
<|joe|> hello
<|joe|> is here anybody using a dsl connection under kubuntu? if yes, do you use some frontend instead of pon/poff?
<|joe|> i'm asking because knet seems to be completely broken in edgy
<Jucato> |joe|: I do. but I don't even use pon/poff, since I set it to automatically connect on boot
<|joe|> Jucato: ahm ok
<Jucato> |joe|: but in the rare cases I do need to use pon/poff, I type them directly
<|joe|> is there actually any other similar frontend supporting pppoe?
<Jucato> my experience with KNet in Dapper, wasn't really.... um satisfactory...
<|joe|> i know kwlan got support for it lately
<Jucato> |joe|: I wish Kubuntu would develop one, don't you? :)
<intelikey> what's the best way for a script to identify what environment it's running in?     i have a script that needs to test for both display size and ownership ???
<|joe|> Jucato: well sometimes in the knetworkconf ... :)
<|joe|> Jucato: anyway what do you mean by unsatisfactory?
<intelikey> let me redirrect that question.   ownership as in "what app called me?"
<|joe|> intelikey: kind of parent pid or what?
<Jucato> |joe|: I found it a bit hard to configure... I mean compared to drakconf... :P
<|joe|> Jucato: that's right you have to actually copy the stuff from /etc/ppp/peers into knet
<intelikey> |joe| yeah i been testing $PPID against a known list of veriables  but was kinda looking for a "better" way.
<scythe128> ahh, back
<|joe|> Jucato: but hey, it's working :) (it worked at least)
<Jucato> |joe|: although having a unified GUI for all types of internet connections is very nice. but KNet is very old (and unmaintained, afaik)...
<|joe|> Jucato: and now that knet is broken i don't know any other simple frontend to this in kubuntu
<|joe|> intelikey: and what should be the "output" ? prog name ?
<Jucato> |joe|: I really haven't gone beyond pppoeconf :)
<intelikey> |joe| at present i've got   [ $PPID = $LIST ]  && blah   in a  for loop    but there must be something better.
<|joe|> Jucato: lucky one :)
<|joe|> Jucato: but i don't turn on modem all the time
<Jucato> |joe|: ah. true... whenever I boot up my PC, the modem is automatically on. and I connect automatically...
<Jucato> (this PC actually has basically no worth without an internet connection...)
<|joe|> intelikey: i don't understand exactly what do you need. do you want to know the program name? what information do you need exactly
<|joe|> Jucato: i'm nor sure if setup like your's would work for me, because the modem needs some time to get the connection
<intelikey> |joe| the output will be formated according to env    that is to say depending on $PPID it will either display things and that restricted to x# lines   or simply send to /dev/null
<|joe|> Jucato: depending on kubuntu boot speed this could fail :)
<Jucato> |joe|: I think mine does too. but by the time KDE loads fully, it's connected. sometimes though, I have to wait for a few more seconds
<moroz> yes
<|joe|> intelikey: and what is the $LIST in your case? what apps do you need to recognize?
<Jucato> but that's presuming I have the modem on when I startup...
<pointwood> hey, I just connected a HP laserjet 1020 printer to my laptop with usb
<pointwood> but I can't get it to print
<|joe|> Jucato: is it actually fine for ppp if the modem is not up? is there some kind of retry?
<pointwood> it sends the print job and says it is completed, but the job never arrives at the printer
<klopsy> siema
<klopsy> ;d
<klopsy> duupa
<Jucato> |joe|: mine retries again and again until it gets connected. sometimes it just hangs up, though...
<intelikey> |joe| "do you want to know the program name? what information do you need exactly"   if it's a shell  i.e. called from the commandline it will output in one format but if called from say this irc client it will restrict output so that it can't flood the channel   and if from another app where it would to open a window to show details it will just redirrect to null
<|joe|> intelikey: i see
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: are you using readlink /proc/$PPID/exe ?
<|joe|> intelikey: if it's ok for you to "switch" according to the name then ...
<|joe|> intelikey: ok, h3sp4wn was faster :)
<intelikey> readlink   hmmmmm
<|joe|> intelikey: isn't using a parameter an option for you? would be imho better if possible
<intelikey> that doesn't help any
<|joe|> intelikey: you could even try to make symlinks and switch according to the progname
<intelikey> |joe| ???
<|joe|> :)
<|joe|> intelikey: i mean that from shell you call app1, from irc app2, from x appx and all appx are symlinked to app1
<intelikey> |joe| " isn't using a parameter an option for you? "    i'm using symbolic links to determine things already....
<intelikey> you are sujesting expanding the list of commands that actually call this script...
<|joe|> not very smart i admit
<intelikey> well i guess i can continue using a for loop to test ppid   just thought someone might have a faster/better/smarter way
<|joe|> Jucato: anyway it's a pity kubuntu does not have some usable frontend to pppoe
<felixjet> edgy is running so slowly :S
<robin_> whats new
<Jucato> |joe|: the "sickness" is widespread in the Debian world, I think.
<|joe|> Jucato: well i'm going to fix this, i think i've already found the problem
<Jucato> |joe|: most RPM-based distros use drakconf, YaST or something similar...
<Jucato> |joe|: ok. good luck then!
* Jucato is off to bed
<Lam_> i have the system monitor on my panel and i accidentaly removed the Memory monitor
<Lam_> how do i get it back?
<user-land> i was able to delete all partitions in gparted, but now gparted does not see the external harddisk anymore.
<h3sp4wn> felixjet: upgrade to sid and most of your problems will be fixed
<lacek> Hi, pls tell me how....
<felixjet> h3sp4wn:  sid?
<freewill> how can i compile wine?
<felixjet> whats sid'
<felixjet> freewill: make && sudo make install
<freewill> it doen not work in edgy
<freewill> (wine24)
<lacek> I have ati card on my laptop. I tried to use live cd, but I dont know the initial parameters i have to give to get correkt x. So seems, that the x basic ati driver not works with my ati
<felixjet> sudo apt-get install wine
<felixjet> ?
<freewill> i can't ping 81.171.111.184
<freewill> i have tried everything even to get cvs code but i can't get wine :(
<freewill> is it possable that someone can host it for me?
<scythe128> you can get it using synaptic, I did last thursday
<freewill> (the deb for edgy)
<intelikey> freewill 64bit ?
<freewill> i386
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<intelikey> enable universe
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<felixjet> h3sp4wn: what is SID ?
<scythe128> ohh, I forgot I had enabled muilt and universe
<scythe128> !SID
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SID - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scythe128> well, I tried :)
<felixjet> ^^
<intelikey> sid is debian    not ubuntu
<intelikey> debian != ubuntu
<scythe128> wasnt sid out before woody?  isnt woody the stable now and etch in testing?
<freewill> oms thanks for hosting it in the ubuntu archives!!!
<intelikey> sid is out before all releases..... sid is the development branch    sid == bata
<intelikey> beta
<scythe128> ahh, still dont hae debians naming down quite right
<Bubba_Gump> i've a 1900mhz processer, however, power manager displays halfway at 900mhz, anyone explain ??
<scythe128> whats after etch.... rex? :)
<Tm_T> scythe128: Feisty Fawn I think.
<scythe128> bubba, are stepping down? you on a laptop?
<Bubba_Gump> scythe128: i'm on a laptop yes. what does stepping down mean?
<scythe128> bubba, stepping down means that you are using speedstep.  It slows your processor down when you are unplugged
<dobo> !nopaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bubba_Gump> ahh
<Bubba_Gump> i am currently plugged in
<Bubba_Gump> and the speed appears stepped down
<scythe128> I had that problem, but I dont know how I fixed it.  WHen you open an app, does it change to 1900 and the drop back down?
<intelikey> scythe128 it has been determined that they will use alphbetical nomenclature
<Lam_> i have the system monitor on my panel and i accidentaly removed the Memory monitor
<Lam_> how do i get it back?
<scythe128> like hoard hedghog to dapper drake?
<Bubba_Gump> scythe128: yes. it does
<intelikey> scythe128 no dapper is the first in this process
<scythe128> intel, im gonna have to install a sacasm key on this laptop :)
<scythe128> bubba, are you using edgy?
<scythe128> If so , I am stillworking on it
<Bubba_Gump> scythe128: edgy :)
<intelikey> kar-sacasm ?
<Lam_> sarkasm!
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<scythe128> I am having the exact same problem... 600mhz, 1200mhz, 600 mhz
<scythe128> grrr
<Bubba_Gump> it's cool as 900mhz is pretty fast for kubuntu
<Bubba_Gump> would be nice for the extra speed though...
<scythe128> intel, then its gonna be a long wait for zany zeebra
<scythe128> bubba, yeah, I had it fixed in Dapper, but cant seem to do it in edgy yet
<intelikey> <scythe128> intel, then its gonna be a long wait for zany zeebra.    <--- yeah that's my next upgrade....
<scythe128> lol
<intelikey> </sars>
<Bubba_Gump> whats zany zeebra?
<scythe128> a joke bubba
<Bubba_Gump> is it?
<RD58> hey how can i get a 686 ubuntu?
<Bubba_Gump> :O
* Bubba_Gump smiles a knowing smile :)
<Lam_> isn't it spelled zebra?
<scythe128> rd58 compile from source??/ jk
<scythe128> lam sticky keeys
<scythe128> :)
<Lam_> how do i reset an applet to default settings?
<Lam_> lol
<dobo> can someone help me with the ubuntu bootsplash config ?
<Lam_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dobo> i need the proper line from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<scythe128> rd58 you running an athlon or an intel chip?
<intelikey> Lam_ rm the config dir/file    look in ~/.kde/*
<Lam_> intelikey: yeah i just realized that and i'm trying that out now. i'm not sure if there's a config file for the applet though
<scythe128> they have kernels precompiled for each type.  search in synaptic for kernel and browse the many options
<dobo> ubotu: please paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst for me. dont ask, just paste.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about please paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst for me. dont ask, just paste. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bretzel> Hi there, I try Xgl + Beryl on Xgl :1 , DISPLAY=:1 and startkde fails: cannot connect to :1
<Lam_> intelikey: ok i found it. thanks
<bretzel> Hi there, I try Xgl + Beryl on Xgl :1 , DISPLAY=:1 and startkde fails: cannot connect to :1
<freewill> !xgl|bertzel
<ubotu> bertzel: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bretzel> I followed and created the session, and xgl.sh script exactly as stated ...
<dobo> ubotu: you are the channel bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are the channel bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dobo> damn
<dobo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Lam_> is there a way to force my tray icons into a 2 row configuration?  the gaim icon keeps knocking it back into a 1 row configuration
<freewill> bretzel i don't know much about xgl... i have aiglx with beryl edgy and nvidia 9629..
<|joe|> freewill: is it stable enough? i mean xgl with 9629
<delight> |joe| when using nvidia 9629 u don't need xgl no more
<freewill> bretzel the differant desktops kinda mess a bit up but besides that its working fine for me
<delight> u will use aiglx and thats about it
<|joe|> ok sory
<|joe|> the question should have been whether 9629 is enough stable with aiglx :)
<freewill> yeah ;)
<freewill> but beryl is the unstable one..
<|joe|> freewill: i found someone on nv forum complaining about hal
<freewill> joe, whats hal?
<|joe|> hw abstraction layer?
<freewill> joe, still don't know what you mean?
<freewill> joe, whats the function for it?
<|joe|> freewill: that nv 9629 broke the hal
<delight>  <freewill> but beryl is the unstable one.. <<< thats not right @ all
<|joe|> freewill: eeee i think it's the kind of thing media:// in kde is based on :)
<delight> its just the one not depending on gnome ... bringing own tools and more features
<freewill> ok well thats my opinion
<dobo> freewill: hal is the hardware abstraction layer and represents common interfaces for multiple kinds of hardware. it is a useful addon for operating systems and the programmers which use it:
<freewill> dobo, thx
<felixjet> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<dobo> freewill: do you have ubuntu 6.10 ?
<freewill> yes
<dobo> freewill: can you paste me your /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<dobo> i have lost my beautiful bootsplash
<dobo> http://phpfi.com/172624
<freewill> ok well for me the drivers are fine i just have problems with beryl not getting to the other desktops like if i click on desktop config with beryl enabled then i can only set the background for desktop number 1 rofl
<dobo> thats my config
<dobo> i need to adjust it
<freewill> dubo ok i'll
<freewill> dubo http://pastebin.com/820517
<user-land> do you know how to specify ext3 in cfdisk ?
<freewill> dubo is that it?
<mbailey> Anyone know where there is information on using 1394 hard drives with ubuntu/kubuntu?
<dobo> freewill: yes thanks man
<freewill> dubo np
<dobo> freewill: i need to add splash
<dobo> to get the splash
<dobo> dasmn
<dobo> brb i need to reboot
<dobo> wanna see it
<|joe|> user-land: you can create ext2 and add journal later
<freewill> dubo see what?
* freewill am trying to setup bf2142 on wine22
* dobo plays all the time with wine
<freewill> the setup doesn't look to good but its installing ;-0
<stamen> hi
<stamen> I want to ask somthing about skype
<|joe|> stamen: so ask then :)
<stamen> did anybody knows an alternative program like skype which is using skype modules
<stamen> and the web camera is working
<stamen> because I am pised off of this waiting to wait for skype v.2.0
<stamen> for linux
<user-land> with mke2fs -j, thank you [joe] .
<gazou> !seen greenlynx
<ubotu> I haven't seen greenlynx recently
<user-land> [joe] , do i need to create the fat32 partition too or is that done after defining and writing it in cfdisk ?
<|joe|> user-land: i meant actually tune2fs -j
<user-land> is that better, [joe]  ?
<ruedi> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|joe|> user-land: if you have existing ext2 you can kind of convert it to ext3 by adding journal via tune2fs -j
<|joe|> user-land: if it's empty i'd say mke2fs is better :)
<user-land> thanks.
<ruedi> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|joe|> user-land: you need firstly to create the fat partition in cfdisk and than format it
<user-land> ok.
<|joe|> user-land: mkfs.vfat should do
<ruedi> darn...  i need a howto to install a SiS 330 Mirage craphicchip
<ruedi> !gpu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dobo> ruedi: are you trying to do something with an ati card ( x700 or similar ) ?
<dobo> ruedi: ah sorry sis
<dobo> ruedi: http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml
<ruedi> thanks a lot
<abattoir> hmm SiS :'(
<dobo> i have thrown my SiS-305 GPU out of the window and bought an ati card a few years ago.
<user-land> that worked, thanks [joe] . is it normal to only get 218GB on a 250gb hd when making 2 primary partitions ?
<dobo> user-land: sudo fdisk /dev/hda or sudo /dev/sda # then press p for printint the table and q for quit
<digilux> hey heyx
<dobo> user-land: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda does it easier...
<intelikey> dobo  cat /proc/partitions
<dobo> intelikey: oh behave...
<intelikey> :)
<user-land> wow, dobo, there i get 239.5 GB, in gnome i only see 208 gb for that ext partition. why ?
<h3sp4wn> depends whether you use 1024 or 1000
<h3sp4wn> (I think you should use 1024 - makes more sense)
<user-land> aha.
<IA-Outdoors> anybody here have problems with kopete not connecting or connecting well after you've logged-in?
<user-land> thank you, h3sp4wn.
<dobo> user-land: dont expect too much from user-land tools. ask the kernel directly wih proper tools or the proc fs
<user-land> dobo, the quality is lacking, right ?
<dobo> cfdisk, fdisk and gnome and kde have special algorithms. one of these tools computes your correct size.
<h3sp4wn> the manufacturer would use 1000 (makes the appear bigger)
<h3sp4wn> *disk
<xst>  Can anyone explain this: For a mount point I have specified "noauto" as mount option in /etc/fstab. But still it is mounted automatically upon boot. This behavior came with edgy. Why is it beeing auto-mounted?
<Dr_willis> how are you accessing it xst? perhaps kde is auto-mounting it on access.
<xst> Dr_willis: I am not accessing it. I just type "mount" in a terminal
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<user-land> xst, i think ubuntu is playing tricks with their /media stuff, not respecting existing linux commands.
<Dr_willis> whats the fstab line? ive not noticed this 'issue'
<patrick_> hi  does anybody know a good howto for installing the ati radeon driver
<Dr_willis> user-land,  Hmm interesting.. as a test he could mount to /mnt/ instead of /media/ i guess..
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xst> dr_willis: /dev/hdd1       /mnt/mm         ext3    noauto,rw,user  0       0
<dobo> !tell patrick_ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell patrick_ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> radeon? Hmm you mean the ati fglrs drivers?
<dobo> !tell patrick_ ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell patrick_ ati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dobo> !ati
<patrick_> jes the fglrx driver with opengl suport
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> xst,  the use of 'rw'  is not needed i think..   and proberly dont affect anything anyway. :)    you are mounting to /mnt/ so that removes the /media/ issue..
<Alter-Ego> where would i find a list of repositories to choose from ?
<Dr_willis> xst,  theres a 'user' and 'users' option also i thought.. not sure how they apply to ext3 weither...
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dobo> patrick_: i was not able to install kubuntu 6.06 with the live cd
<dobo> patrick_: on an amd64 with x700 ati card
<instructor> How do I create a file in the /dev folder?
<dobo> instructor: mknod
<instructor> in case say I accidently deleted the one for my hard drive?
<xst> Dr_willis: They do, but they specify that if users are allowed to perform the mount operation. They shouldn't have anything to do with this particular issue
<dobo> instructor: no problem, theese files are managed by udev
<instructor> dobo: and the name would make it point back to the right device?
<instructor> dobo: so mknod /dev/hda1 b would suffice?
<dobo> instructor: udev finds your hardware at boottime and creates the devices on the fly
<instructor> lets say I can't reboot
<instructor> hi intelikey
<dobo> instructor: try to erase the device from your soundcard
<dobo> maybe listen to a radio stream and try rm -f /dev/*dsp*
<Dr_willis> xst,  yea - reading up on the diffs between user and users now.. :) not sure when you would one or the other heh..     not sure why you would use them on ext3 really. I guess for a removeable drive..
<sparr> When I try to restart my machine from X it changes to an 85Hz video mode that my monitor doesnt support and then just sits there (I have not checked if I can ssh in yet).  If I 'sudo reboot' from a console then I get the graphical kubuntu logo+progress bar for shutdown/startup and all is well.  Help?
<inteliwasp> well i have an odd problem...
<Alter-Ego> where is the source list kept for adept
<instructor> Alter-Ego: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<instructor> dobo: Still works fine
<dobo> sparr: try to reconfigure your xorg server
<fannagoganna> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<fannagoganna> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<sparr> dobo: when i do that i lose all the automagic stuff that the kubuntu installer did
<inteliwasp> i am trying to install dev files to compile some programs but one of the dependencys is libartsc0 the curent version is 1.5.5 but everything needs 1.5.4
<dobo> sparr: you need HorizSync 30-75 && VertRefresh 50-70 for example
<instructor> dobo: Should I stop the app and restart it?
<dobo> instructor: the devices are not erased
<instructor> dobo: EH?
<instructor> The device file is
<dobo> instructor: look at them with ls /dev/*dsp*
<instructor> dobo: ls: /dev/*dsp*: No such file or directory
<dobo> ok instructor reboot now
<xst> Is anyone working to fix the problems listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnownIssues?action=info ? Especially I am interested in bug #58721 which is assigned "high" as importance but still seems to be ignored (the maintainer hasn't commented on the issue for ages). How can I see if there is beeing worked to solve it?
<dobo> instructor: sorry but thank you for testing...
<xst> bug #58721 can be seen here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-mga/+bug/58721
<dobo> sparr: enter these lines into Section "Monitor"
<dobo> sparr:
<dobo>     HorizSync       30-97
<dobo>     VertRefresh     50-150
<instructor> dobo: Bingo Got it!
<instructor> Sort of I don't get where the major number comes from but .. I guess I'll sort that out
<dobo> instructor: udev creates all the files in dev
<dobo> dont worry
<instructor> I know but in case I can't reboot
<sparr> dobo: found the right settings for my monitor (much smaller ranges), thanks
<sparr> HorizSync       30-82
<sparr>         VertRefresh     56-76
<dobo> thats an lowend 17" Monitor with the ability to screw up your eyes...
<sparr> i know
<sparr> trying to decide if im brave enough to run 1600x1200 on it
<dobo> sparr: try to help yourself and add DisplaySize to the same section
<dobo> sparr: for an 17" its usually 320 240
<sparr> killing X, brb i hope
<Qixx> hi; i got a really weird problem which is getting increasingly irritating
<Qixx> been trying to solve it for months; eventually gave up - till i got it working; then broke it again
<Qixx> basically; i got a 17" laptop; which runs at a widescreen resolution
<Qixx> and an external 17" screen (not widescreen)
<mr-roadster> hello
<Qixx> i want to run the external screen *only* at 1280x1024 + OpenGL, but yeah --- it refuses :(
<Qixx> it wants the 1280x800 resolution that the laptop runs at; or 1024x768
<Qixx> i got it to run at 1280x1024 with a *very* nasty xorg.conf (uses xinerama) -- but then no opengl
<Qixx> [oh yeah; and HP NX7400 / Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hazard_> what's the diffrence between the xf86-xserver stuff and the xorg stuff?
<Hawkwind> XFree86 is obsolete.  It's all Xorg now
<hazard_> I see...
<dobo> xfree86 is one big wreck and xorg modularizes it and makes it easier to develop new features
<hazard_> Hi hazard!
<hazard> Hi hazard_!
<Hawkwind> Why are you cloning yourself and speaking to yourself
* dobo should stop drinking, i have seen the duke
<hazard_> yea, I am.....well actually, the second one is my linux box, I'm not usually on IRC with my laptop.
<sparr> I added "1600x1200" to my xorg.conf in the appropriate place, but this is what my Xorg.0.log has to say about it:  *(WW) (1600x1200,COMPAQ 1825) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz
<hazard_> It sounds like your monitor is saying that the best it can do is 140mhz.
<dobo> sparr: if you enter a VertRefresh ~82 Hz ...
<sparr> dobo: docs say 76 is my max
<Qixx> :/
<dobo> sparr: and your ddc moni says its 140
<mr-roadster> is here someone that's running with samba?
<sparr> same docs also say i can do  1600x1200x60Hz
<sparr> probably contradictory there
<dobo> sparr: then you will get two options. trust ddc and throw away the docu or thrust the docu and switch off ddc
<sparr> ill trust ddc
<dhq> fdoving: hey
<sparr> i dont need 1600x1200 on this tiny lcd
<dhq> fdoving: i wanna reinstall kubuntu without deleting any files
<dobo> Modeline "1152x864" in Section "Screen" sparr
<dobo> sparr: compare yourself: http://phpfi.com/172641
<dhq> i wanna reinstall kubuntu without deleting any files
<dhq> just like a repair
<dobo> dhq: unmount home !
<sparr> dobo: its a 5:4 display, so 1280x1024 is my size of choice
<digilux> hey metamorfizs
<digilux> :D
<dobo> sparr: Modeline "1200x1024"  130.85  1200 1288 1416 1632  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync
<sparr> dobo: looks viable
<Pensacola> how to get compiz/xgl running on edgy?
<dobo> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dhq_> fdoving: i had copied all my files from the live cd /etc remember
<dhq_> fdoving: now how do i get the init.d config
<dobo> fdoving: you have copied the debs from the install cd to your harddrive ?
<dobo> sounds wired. i hope, i havent understood it...
<IA-Outdoors> ok, simple question...how do I tell kde not to remember what windows I had opened when I close?  It keep trying to fire them all up when I log back in
<h3sp4wn> IA-Outdoors: somewhere in kcontrol
<IA-Outdoors> lol, I'm digging in there...must be missing it somewhere
<h3sp4wn> IA-Outdoors: kde components -> session manager at a guess
<h3sp4wn> why does amarok suck so badly for internet radio (at any one time - one out of the four will be working and it takes 30 secs everytime you get a wrong one)
<dhq_> how do i remove broken pakages
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: depends how they are broken
<dhq_> h3sp4wn: i have nagios common it doesnt get uninstalled
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: dpkg -r fails with what ?
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<constantine-xvi> does anyone by chance have a animated gif of a spinning kubuntu logo?
<|joe|> anyone tried to use already kde without mouse? ... terrible ....
<constantine-xvi> |joe|: suprise
<h3sp4wn> |joe|: ratpoison is perfect without a mouse
<constantine-xvi> :)
<constantine-xvi> h3sp4wn: that's because it's more/less xscreen
<h3sp4wn> |joe|: (its what I use if I have a lot of work to do)
<|joe|> constantine-xvi: the only thing that works is with numpad
<dhq_> h3sp4wn: dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `nagios' in statoverride file
<dhq_> h3sp4wn: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<|joe|> now i'm in the kubuntu's system settings and just can't get into the icon list
<|joe|> kind of frustrating :)
<atarag> Does Openoffice save datas to the harddisk, if i don't save them, but only print them?
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: look in /var/lib/dpkg/info/{package name}.prerm
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: try to find the part which is failing
<dobo> atarag: its called autosave
<atarag> and where can i disable it?
<h3sp4wn> constantine-xvi: the screen keybinding as pretty sensible once you know them
<dhq_> h3sp4wn: is there any way to repair kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: ?
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: Dunno what you mean
<dobo> atarag: mark the file as write protected and youre fine
<h3sp4wn> or make it immutable
<disco_volante> buonasera
<disco_volante> :-)
<disco_volante> good evening
<h3sp4wn> atarag: chattr +i filename (if you are using ext3 or xfs - maybe others)
<dobo> disco_volante: i wanna see the sharks
<dhq_> h3sp4wn: like my kubuntu is almost on state of crashing but i dont wanna lose any info i dont have a writter and i dont have hdd space i just wanna reinstall everything without deleting stuff like in windows there is a repair option
<disco_volante> a question... can i install kubuntu 6.10 on a sistem with celeron 2.6 GHz?
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: Did you make a seperate /home ?
<constantine-xvi> disco_volante: how much ram?
<h3sp4wn> dhq_: if not just backup and reinstall and restore
<Lam_> is it just me or when you mute the system, it doesn't mute amarok
<SlimG> what's the command/variable to retrieve the "full username" and mail address?
<constantine-xvi> |joe|: as i said, don't keep a bunch of stuff open
<constantine-xvi> SlimG: your machine?
<constantine-xvi> SlimG: it's (your username)@(your hostname)
<disco_volante> thanks :-)
<phlegyas> Hey there everyone. I'm trying to install Kmplayer (mind you this is the first time I'm trying to install anything) and I get a c++ FAILS SANITY TEST. Anyone can lend a helping hand?
<constantine-xvi> phlegyas: have you installed build-essential?
<SlimG> constantine-xvi: ex.: $USER contain my username, what's the variable that contains my full name and mail address?
<phlegyas> check .. sanity check not sanity test haha :)
<phlegyas> build essential right. only i have no clue what that is :D sorry I'm newer than a newbie. i'll go check on google what that build essential is :)
<phlegyas> i'll go check thanks :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: are you compiling or just installing binary?
<phlegyas> ummm i think i'm compiling. there was a configure thing and I just pressed ./configure
<phlegyas> then again i'm not sure what i'm doing haha :) this is my second day on kubuntu (or anything apart from MS win) hehe
<jose> hola
<phlegyas> clap clap ... i clap for myself :)
<h3sp4wn> kmplayer is going to need quite alot of -dev packages
<phlegyas> oi that didnt sound hopeful h3sp4wn :)
<h3sp4wn> (maybe some not even in kubuntu is you want every feature enabled)
<|joe|> phlegyas: you could try apt-get build-dep kmplayer
<phlegyas> how do you guys put my name in front of whatever you right? do you type it in?
<phlegyas> thanks joe i'll try that too :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: depending on your client you can use tab to do this
<phlegyas> interesting ...i feel like a retard
<|joe|> phlegyas: are you actually compiling a new kmplayer version?
<phlegyas> hehe ... after having spent like 21 years on pcs I cant use one
<phlegyas> damn ...
<|joe|> phlegyas: because it's already in the repos
<phlegyas> ummm listen Joe I just downloaded something off the kmplayer site and it was a jar. i extracted everything and now try to make it work. i just do what they say in the installation text file.
<phlegyas> repos. where are those repos joe? :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: omg jar :) it's not java isn't it?
<|joe|> phlegyas: you can install sw in kubuntu via synaptic/adept/or in cmd line apt-get
<|joe|> phlegyas: have you tried sudo apt-get install kmplayer?
<phlegyas> well joe i think i didnt see it in adept
<|joe|> phlegyas: ok you probably don't have the repos configured
<phlegyas> damn i dont have to feel like a retard i am one !!!
<phlegyas> haha ok how do you get those repos configured then?
<|joe|> phlegyas: its in multiverse, mmnt
<phlegyas> if you dont mind wwasting your time with me that's it :D
<|joe|> phlegyas: start adept
<drarem> i have my gnu grub screen up and several choices of previous ubuntu kernels - can i and how do i delete those entries and still preserve the ability to dual-boot?
<phlegyas> done :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: adept->mng repos
<fribuntu> drarem: Well, I always just manually edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<SlimG> is there a command for listing all environmental variables?
<phlegyas> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh wait i found that stupid thing in my list
<fribuntu> drarem: Delte everything you don't want in there and that's that.
<phlegyas> but it even says it 's installed :D
<drarem> have to be in linux to edit it?
<phlegyas> gimme me a second please
<|joe|> SlimG: export / set
<fribuntu> drarem: yes.
<drarem> i see, said the blind man
<phlegyas> ok i pressed on manage repos :)
<drarem> thanks
<|joe|> drarem: the items get usually automatically removed if you remove the kernel packages
<Rossimo> could someone help me with knetworkmanager?
<|joe|> phlegyas: ok if you see it in your list it's probabaly configured already
<|joe|> phlegyas: do you see somewhere 'multiverse'?
<phlegyas> nope
<phlegyas> all i see is main restricted
<SlimG> |joe|: thanx
<|joe|> phlegyas: ok so change the 'main restricted' to 'main restricted multiverse'
<|joe|> phlegyas: or copy the lines and replace the main restricted with mutliverse
<zerak> Why on earth do i got programs in my "System services" (what to boot at start) that i dont even got installed any longer, removed them with apt-get
<fribuntu> drarem: you're welcome :)
<h3sp4wn> zerak: get rid of all your unused config files with sudo aptitude purge \~c
<zerak> why doesnt it removes those by default when i remove the program
<phlegyas> ummmm should i erase the main restricted and type in the word multiverse? or type in the phrase main restricted multiverse?
<|joe|> phlegyas: either you type main restricted multiverse
<phlegyas> ok done :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: or if you make a new copy of those lines you can replace that string in the new copy
<|joe|> phlegyas: you just need to have the main restricted somewhere
<zerak> thanks for the
<zerak> ule_/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver]  Error 2
<zerak> make[2] : *** [modules]  Error 2
<phlegyas> i did just that. i cloned everything and replaced with the word multiverse. now i pressed on fetch updates :D
<zerak>  sudo aptitude purge \~c
<stonie> hi@all
<phlegyas> ok i now have them both hehe :)
<phlegyas> hope it will still work :P
<|joe|> phlegyas: now you have to have the kmplayer in the list
<phlegyas> well honestly in my list in adept it says that kmplayer is installed but i cant find it in my kmenu
<phlegyas> is that possible?
<|joe|> phlegyas: can you run it? try alt+f2 and type kmplayer
<stonie> I have got a very big problem. Im using edgy with an ati-graphik but the driver wont work
<|joe|> phlegyas: it is possible, some apps don't have menu entries
<phlegyas> noooo it says --> Unknown host kmplayer :|
<phlegyas> well beats me
<stonie> I have tried everything from every wiki I found, but nothing works
<Zaphod_> I have small problem with Kubuntu... When I shutdown the computer it goes halt position... I have old computer which explains a litle of this problem, but I like to solve it as soon as possible
<dobo> phlegyas: log out and log in again. your entries should be updated.
<|joe|> phlegyas: uknown host???
<phlegyas> oki dobo i'll try that too
<stonie> is anybody here using edgy with fglrx?
<phlegyas> that's what it says joe
<|joe|> phlegyas: try kbuildsycoca
<phlegyas> alt+f2 i typed in kmplayer
<dobo> phlegyas: i have mplayer|kmplayer in my Multimedia Menu
<|joe|> phlegyas: afaik you don't have to log out to update the entries
<phlegyas> ok then i'm not logging out :)
<phlegyas> let me try that kbuild thing
<WikinG> when i try to launch beryl it shows that message: "beryl: No composite extension" what it means???
<phlegyas> ummmm something happened but i didnt get what it was
<phlegyas> i typed kbuildsycoca in alt+f2 right?
<|joe|> phlegyas: it could say something like cannot run or similar, but not unknown host :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: ok
<phlegyas> nope. it said nothing like that ... :)
<stonie> the big problem with my ati and fglrx-problem is the dri-module
<phlegyas> actually i'm not sure that it does anything with kbuildsycoca
<|joe|> phlegyas: can you try it from console?
<dobo> phlegyas: http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/5731/bildschirmphoto1lc9.png
<phlegyas> sure i'll go that
<|joe|> phlegyas: kbuildsycoca does not display anything but updates your menu entries
<phlegyas> ok joe i did that
<phlegyas> itt says that there's no database available
<|joe|> phlegyas: and now from console kmplayer
<|joe|> phlegyas: that's ok :)
<stonie> is here no "ati-guru"?
<phlegyas> from the concole i cant run kmplayer it says it's an unknown command
<phlegyas> sorry :(
<|joe|> stonie: sory i'm on nv
<phlegyas> bodo i saw your pic
<phlegyas> i dont have that sorry :(
<|joe|> phlegyas: ok try in console dpkg -l "kmplayer*"
<stonie> i read a lot of wikis but there is no help
<zerak> one more and a question i ask over and over, sound problem wont get it work, many guides and all diffrent and none did the trick. However i found one that recompiled alsa for ubuntu (even thouh it doesnt feel like ubuntu style) but i got a lotof errors but it failed since i missed:    [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/driver [/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/drivers/serialmidi.o]  Error 1s/serialmidi.o]  Error 1
<phlegyas> ok joe i did that now i have to read that text that came up
<phlegyas> give me a second please :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: it should display a few packages and two chars at the beginning
<dobo> stonie: try to configure your xserver with an vesa card and without glx & dri
<phlegyas> ok joe here goes. it says: desired = unknown/install/remove/purge/hold
<|joe|> phlegyas: you should have something like ii kmplayer
<phlegyas> ummmm i have something like that
<phlegyas> i have a thing that goes like that -->
<phlegyas> ii kmplayer-base 0.9.3
<phlegyas> and it says some more then
<stonie> at my dapper installation it works fine with fglrx
<rafaguap> Hi guy! I'm still hesitating if upgrading from dapper to edgy now, or wait still more, for my Packard Bell Easynote laptop that I use for daily office work... still critical bugs in the upgrade process?
<phlegyas> any of that helps? :|
<|joe|> phlegyas: you need kmplayer wout the -base
<phlegyas> uhmmmm ok i'll just go and erase that base thing then
<phlegyas> hehehehe :D
<phlegyas> how can i find the kmplayer without the base? :|
<|joe|> phlegyas: i wouldn't do that :)
<|joe|> phlegyas: you'll probably need it for the kmplayer
<phlegyas> good stuff
<|joe|> phlegyas: either in adept, but look for kmplayer wout -base
<phlegyas> there's nothing else in adept jow
<|joe|> phlegyas: or just type sudo apt-get install kmplayer
<phlegyas> i did check :(
<|joe|> phlegyas: ok so try the apt-get
<phlegyas> ummm ok did that
<phlegyas> but
<phlegyas> not quite :D
<dobo> phlegyas: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse
<dobo> and
<phlegyas> oh wait
<dobo> phlegyas: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<phlegyas> ok dobo it's opening :D
<phlegyas> what then ?
<phlegyas> joe ... i did that but it says it cant find the package
<dobo> phlegyas: not clicking
<dobo> add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<|joe|> ooooh $@#%$@#%
<|joe|> mea culpa, it's in universe, not multiverse :)
<Creeture> Afternoon kids. My brand new-ish Kubuntu Edgy keeps mounting my usbdisk as uid 1000 gid 1000, even though that's not my id. Any idea where to change that?
<phlegyas> you are confusing me people :D
<phlegyas> ok i'll go add that thing in adept
<|joe|> phlegyas: go to adept plz and check if you have universe as well
<phlegyas> i have no universe joe
<phlegyas> as i said i have main restricted and now i have multiverse too :)
<phlegyas> no universe... i get the drill i'll go add the universe now :P
<omar_> help please
<omar_> K3B is crashing at me
<omar_> and I needto burn a CD
<omar_> I cant burn a cd
<omar_> with K3B
<Creeture> I've read some things about hal misbehaving, but this seems like an incompatibility in something in KDE and NIS. Any ideas?
<Creeture> omar_: Do you have any details on what caused the crash? Log files, message output?
<phlegyas> that universe thing is taking some time to update
<|joe|> Creeture: do you have it configured in fstab or do you just connect and open it in kde?
<omar_> uh well the kcrash screen is shown
<phlegyas> maybe it will fetch some nice updates :D
<phlegyas> hopeful thinking ....
<omar_> just after I press the "BURN" button
<Creeture> |joe|: Just trying to get the media:/ thing to work.
<|joe|> phlegyas: somewhere in wiki there is list of repos, just can't find it now
<omar_> "the application k3b crashed due to a signal 11 SIGSEGV
<phlegyas> hmmm wiki ??? wiki wiki??? what wiki though? :)
<phlegyas> hgeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<phlegyas> i found the kmplayer without the base
<phlegyas> smart smart me
<phlegyas> hehehehe
<phlegyas> thanks joeeeeeeeeee bodo ... and the rest of you :D
<Creeture> It looks like it always mounts the usbdisk as uid 1000 gid 1000 ( the defaults for normal systems ), instead of doing a getent call.
<omar_> but nothing else
<phlegyas> but something irrelevant now ... doesnt anyone know what it means that c++ fails sanity check ?
<ubuntu> i must say i am using kubuntu for the first time day. much different than gnome. not in a bad way just different
<phlegyas> yeap. .. i have the kmplayer running now. Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zorglu_> phlegyas: something bad. aka something which is supposed to be true is false
<zorglu_> phlegyas: in short it is a bug
<ubuntu> o
<phlegyas> a bug? i hate bugs ... kill the bug :P
<|joe|> phlegyas: when did it print that message? after configure / make or when?
<yeehaw> blabla
<yeehaw> oops
<phlegyas> on configure joe
<phlegyas> i pressed ./configure
<yeehaw> wrong window >.>
<phlegyas> and there it was
<|joe|> phlegyas: that's bad :) maybe you don't have g++ installed or something like that
<|joe|> phlegyas: you need a bunch of packages if you want to compile smthng
<phlegyas> wow ... interesting :|
<phlegyas> should i just press on full upgrade on adept ?
<phlegyas> could that hurt?
<|joe|> phlegyas: usually not
<phlegyas> well i'll go do just that then and see what happens
<Creeture> |joe|: It mounts properly and if I browse the mountpoint directly as root, no problems. It just mounts the usbdisk with wrong perms and I don't know where to tell it to Don'tDoThat
<omar_> cool, I am burning with nautilus
<omar_> dont know what happened to k3b but it seems broken
<omar_> :S
<|joe|> Creeture: i don't know exactly who actually mounts the fs so i can't help
<|joe|> Creeture: i think you could fix it by adding /etc/fstab entry
<phlegyas> interesting ... i cant press on full upgrade.
<phlegyas> i dont think this kubuntu thing likes me :P
<zerak> same here
<zerak> it is evil
<zerak> it also got 29 updates it wont update since it must then remove other programs
<Creeture> |joe|: Yeah, I know I can fix it with the fstab entry. I'm not trying to fix this on 1 machine though.
<phlegyas> ahahaha zerak ... yeah i think it wants to push me back to xp but i';ll keep on pushing back a little bit more :P
<|joe|> well i've never had problem with that button ... but honestly i usually apply changes manually :)
<zerak> phlegyas every version gives me diffrent bugs, dapper refused to get ip from dhcp server, 60 % of the time, Edgy removed my sound =(
<WikinG> when i try to launch beryl it shows that message: "beryl: No composite extension" what it means???
<Creeture> Looks like ivman is mounting it using pmount, might be a clue there.
<zerak> but it gets ip from dhcp server without me dhclient
<phlegyas> zerak at least now, without the sound, you may surf in silence
<phlegyas> hehehe :D
<instructor> !etheral
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etheral - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !info ethereal
<zerak> not as good if you want to watch movies
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<instructor> zorglu_: thanks
<zorglu_> what is this wireshark ?
<zerak> got impressed however since i actually got steam up running with its app since edgy (in wine that is)
<phlegyas> you 've got a real point there zorglu but i cant get divx/xvid codecs on kubuntu so really there's no movies prospect for me :D
<instructor> Ethereal is no longer maintained
<zorglu_> oh ok
<zerak> VLC is pretty good, no codec problems but a couple of bugs
<Alter-Ego> !public DNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about public DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|joe|> phlegyas: it's not _that_ complicated
<zorglu_> instructor: from the web page, wireshake is Same developers, same code, different name. The Ethereal network protocol analyzer has changed its name to Wireshark. <- http://www.wireshark.org/
<phlegyas> joe you should have known by know that for me everything is complicated hehehehe
<phlegyas> Zerak i'll try vlc ..i have it on xp and works fine
<|joe|> phlegyas: you just need to know the right packages
<phlegyas> i'll try to get it on jubuntu too :)
<zorglu_> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<phlegyas> actually you mean that i have to know how to install the packaged right joe? :)
<zerak> as long as you dont open several VLC windows at the same time
<zorglu_> on dapper vlc doesnt work well to say the least
<zerak> bug in windows at least
<zerak> no problem with VLC in dapper
<|joe|> phlegyas: i'm using default kaffeine though it's a bit slower than eg mplayer
<ruedi> &join 3kubuntu/de
<phlegyas> joe kaffeine doesnt open divx files :(
<|joe|> phlegyas: but i can play everything
<phlegyas> not for me at least.
<|joe|> phlegyas: you don't have the right codec ;-)
<zorglu_> zerak: you are lucky :) mine core dump on regular basis and many codec fails
<phlegyas> i know that joe i know
<zorglu_> !codecs | |joe|
<ubotu> |joe|: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phlegyas> that;s where it all started from
<phlegyas> from that webpage ubotu passed on
<|joe|> i recently installed dapper on one laptop, i found somehow the required packages myself
<phlegyas> dapper is the 6.06 ?
<zorglu_> phlegyas: yes
<phlegyas> .10 on my laptop.
<phlegyas> i installed the 6.10 i mean :)
<zerak> But it really sucks to be without sound
<zorglu_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<|joe|> phlegyas: dapper is 6.06 when i installed it 6.10 was not out
<m`kay> hi guys. i have installed "ubuntu-desktop" because i want to test gnome.how can i deinstall the package ubuntu-desktop with all dependencies
<zerak> read almost all of those
<zorglu_> zerak: tried that ?
<phlegyas> alright joe :)
<|joe|> zerak: what soundcard do you have?
<phlegyas> i guess that by the time i find my way around in kubuntu ... version 60.1 will be out :P
<zerak> SB 24 live integrated, found one for horay about compiling (failed to compile) and a lot of others with non working methods
<phlegyas> i guess it's my luck with computers .... adept froze :D
<phlegyas> it does nothing .. shows nothing ... :P
<zerak> adept is SLOW
<|joe|> phlegyas: you're the kind of persion who should test rc releases
<zerak> it will come in a minute or two
<phlegyas> hahahahaha joe that's me :D
<rafaguap> ...but ... just a question: did it really change things for you, upgrading from dapper to edgy??? and if answer is yes, what?
<phlegyas> only everything freezes in my hands :P
<Ayabara> anyone using mplayer here? is there a way to lock the aspect ratio when resizing a video?
<|joe|> zerak: what does lspci say? i don't know sb24
<smaggard> Hiyas :D
<zerak> |joe| 01:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<phlegyas> ok since i'm waiting for that thing to unfreeze i'll try to play some music cds... lets try that then :)
<zerak> |joe| also got tv-card which might cause trouble according to some odd sites
<|joe|> zerak: sb audigy, hmmm i'd say it should actually work :)
<|joe|> zerak: i have sb live with flyvideo3000
<smaggard> what is edgy's pygtk2 package called?
<zerak> |joe|: i assume it is the same sb 24
<zerak> |joe|: or as the manual say, sound bluster 24
<|joe|> zerak: it cost me a lot of time to persuade all programs to work per default with sb live and not with the saa7134 mixer
<phlegyas> the only thing i have managed to make work till now and thorougly enjoy is AMOR
<phlegyas> this penguin is a MUST
<phlegyas> hehehehe :) :) :)
<zerak> |joe| use ca0106
<|joe|> zerak: what's that?
<phlegyas> heyyyyyyyyyyyy great ... some good ol' Alice plays ... goooooooooooooooooooood :)
<zerak> |joe| the alsa drivers i think
<|joe|> zerak: you mean you use ca0106
<zerak> |joe| and conexant which i think is the tv-card
<cntb> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<cntb> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phlegyas> hey guys how can i get on this here room through kopete?
<smaggard> hmm is pygtk2 in ubuntus repositories?
<|joe|> zerak: does cat /proc/asound/cards say anything?
<zerak> |joe| ops, i should be using SB0410
<zerak> |joe| yes, 2 entries
<phlegyas> i mean which network should i choose?
<smaggard> ah its python-gtk2 doh!
<|joe|> zerak: alsamixer is working (is it pretending that it does something)?
<|joe|> phlegyas: shoule be something like irc
<zerak> |joe| edgy think me SB 24 and Live is SB LS which use Ca0106 while according to ALSA
<zerak> SB0410
<zerak> P17
<zerak> while there is many guides that say ca0106 for sb
<|joe|> zerak: but it's the same driver isn't it
<zerak> alsa and kubuntu and kubuntu forums disagree about drivers
<|joe|> zerak: ehm ... have you checked dmesg output?
<zerak> ah me stupid
<zerak> you are right
<|joe|> zerak: you can try modprobe -r snd-ca0106
<zerak> dmesg: what do you want (dont know what it does)
<|joe|> zerak: then reinsert and check dmesg
<zerak> in use
<zerak> FATAL: Module snd_ca0106 is in use.
<|joe|> zerak: argh probably running arts
<Phlegyas> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Phlegyas> i didt it ;)
<zerak> |joe| whats that?
<Phlegyas> i'm so very smart after all :)
<|joe|> zerak: kernel msgs
<Phlegyas> oki i'm listening to alice, i 'm on through kopete and i;m doing great ehehehe
<Phlegyas> only adept is still frozen ....
<|joe|> zerak: type dmesg | tail -n 20 in console you'll see the last 20 messages
<Phlegyas> should i kill it ?
<|joe|> Phlegyas: should not hurt that much :)
<Phlegyas> killed hehehe
<|joe|> Phlegyas: either via ctrl+esc or the hard way ctrl+alt+esc
<Phlegyas> kaffeine looks nice by the way
<|joe|> Phlegyas: or the polite way simply via X in the right upper corner, but that does not help every time
<Phlegyas> right on joe :)
<zerak> |joe| nothing of intresst there, however i found from the link the guide i been using some time back and found this intresting
<cpk1> a normal kill actually can still be polite
<zerak> |joe| /usr/bin/speaker-test -> (some things here and then)      Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory
<|joe|> kill is only sigterm :)
<h3sp4wn> kill -9 is not too polite
<zerak> why kill easy when you can do it hard ? =P
<|joe|> h3sp4wn: that's right but simple kill is still :)
<Phlegyas> ok one more question ... would anyone believe that an intel 2.8 machine's not good enough for Edgy?
<zerak> why use a feather when you can use a hammer
<|joe|> zerak: i have the same, but i think it's because saa7134 steals the card number #0
<h3sp4wn> Phlegyas: ram is more important than processor speed
<|joe|> Phlegyas: if you have 32mb ram i would
<Phlegyas> well actually i have a gig
<cpk1> Phlegyas: umm its more than enough, in fact a 2.8 Ghz is more than enough for basically anything
<Phlegyas> but still adept froze again :)
<|joe|> Phlegyas: so that should not be a problem
<Phlegyas> so what's wrong with my poor lil adept? it keeps on freezing hehehe
<Phlegyas> hey
<Phlegyas> it unfroze
<cpk1> Phlegyas: you could just use adept
<|joe|> Phlegyas: you can alternatively try synaptic, i like it actually more
<cpk1> and when i say adept i mean apt-get
<Phlegyas> what's synaptic joe ?
<cpk1> =X
<Phlegyas> come on i'm on a roll here learning today :D
<|joe|> Phlegyas: kinda gnome adept, synaptic was here actually before adept
<cpk1> Phlegyas: apt-get is really simple to use
<Phlegyas> yeah but how can i run synaptic on kubuntu? shouldnt i be using ubuntu foir that ?
<Phlegyas> cpk i cant really choose all updates to be done through console adept can i ?
<cpk1> Phlegyas: you can use gnome and kde apps interchangeably
<cpk1> Phlegyas: sure you could
<Phlegyas> damn i cant even use one of them hahahaha :)
<|joe|> Phlegyas: afaik kubuntu is actually ubuntu only that different pkgs get installed by default
<Phlegyas> i could???
<cpk1> Phlegyas: what are you trying to do with aptitude?
<Phlegyas> but joe you're confusing me ... isnt ubuntu with gnome and kubuntu with kde?
<cpk1> Phlegyas: yes
<|joe|> well :)
<Phlegyas> just trying to install everything there is cpk :D
<zerak> |joe| what can i do about it then?
<|joe|> you can install kde in ubuntu and you can install gnome in kubuntu
<Phlegyas> oh oki joe :) i cant even install kmplayer :P
<Phlegyas> or actually since we did that
<|joe|> Phlegyas: come on you have it already :)
<Phlegyas> yeah hehehe
<Phlegyas> now i need to get me some codecs :P
<|joe|> zerak: and what about the alsamixer? does it work?
<zerak> |joe| get it up for conexant (tv-card i guess), dont know how to change it
<cpk1> Phlegyas: so to install extra multimedia codecs do: sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs or: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<zerak> |joe| to the next
<Phlegyas> wow CPK that'd be just sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet if it worked
<Phlegyas> let me try that :)
<|joe|> zerak: try alsamixer -c 1
<Phlegyas> oh yeah i forgot... i cant do it right now
<lalo> hello all
<Phlegyas> hehehe adept has my administration folder locked
<Phlegyas> i'll have to wait first :)
<lalo> can so help me converting flv files?
<Phlegyas> hi there Lalo :D
<cpk1> Phlegyas: did you close adept?
<cpk1> !adept lock
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<|joe|> cpk1: is it really everything you need? i remember having troubles with xvid
<Phlegyas> not yet cpk it's downloading something
<lalo> hi Phlegyas!!
<|joe|> cpk1: and for encrypted dvds one needs to get libdvdcss anyway, the correct one is not in the repos afaik
<instructor> can I mount a hard drive on a remote machine if I have a login on it?
<cpk1> !find libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package/file libdvdcss does not exist in edgy
<|joe|> instructor: if you have root, sure
<Phlegyas> i dont even know what adept downloads
<cpk1> liar
<Phlegyas> hahahaha
<zerak> |hie| worked
<zerak> |jie| worked
<zerak> |joe| worked
<instructor> |joe|: What's the syntax?
<|joe|> !find libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package/file libdvdcss2 does not exist in edgy
<Phlegyas> nope nope nothing exists :P
<cpk1> it exists in dapper
<|joe|> hm apt-cache shows it for me
<cpk1> !find libdvdcss2 dapper
<|joe|> but anyway it's the wrong one
<ubotu> Package/file libdvdcss2 does not exist in dapper
<lalo> How can i convert flv videos to avi?
<cpk1> liar
<|joe|> instructor: is it in /etc/fstab?
<instructor> |joe|: How do I put in there?
<cpk1> Phlegyas: anyways libxine-extracodecs will make almost all multimedia codecs available
<instructor> 10.0.0.5:/dev/hda5 ?
<lalo> Or move files from linux to windows folders
<Phlegyas> that's really cool cpk
<Phlegyas> i'm on 89% with adept i'll try your tip as soon as that one finishes
<|joe|> instructor: if you don't want to just try "mount /dev/xxxx dir"
<instructor> |joe|: Where /dev/xxx is on a remote machine?
<|joe|> instructor: wait you want to mount remote hd on your machine?
<instructor> Yes
<|joe|> instructor: aaaah
<|joe|> instructor: well i don't know any easy way
<instructor> |joe|: Is there a way to do that without NFS?
<|joe|> instructor: you will probably have to export it via samba/nfs
<instructor> |joe|: ^^^
<lalo> How can i move files from Kubuntu to Windows folders?
<instructor> |joe|: By have to do you mean HAVE TO
<Phlegyas> building a house of fire babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<|joe|> instructor: yes, but hey maybe there's some way but i don't know it :)
<Phlegyas> irrelevant
<instructor> lalo: share a folder on Windows with rights to change it and and then type smb:/ in Konqueror and drag them across
<Phlegyas> just a music break hehehhehe :P
<zerak> |joe| might just be invalid configured but then i am unsure how to configure it
<|joe|> zerak: is kmix working for you?
<lalo> How do i do that on Windows?
<instructor> Right click the folder you want to share and press h
<Phlegyas> heeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<instructor> The rest should be obvious
<Phlegyas> where's that cp guy?
<Phlegyas> his tip worked; d
<Phlegyas> :D
<zerak> |joe| yep
<Phlegyas> lets go try playing a video file now :)
<chx> let's assume I have three pieces of 100GB disks. What are my options if I want speed and a little redundancy? RAID5 is a bit excessive, losing 100G out of 300G
<|joe|> zerak: so mixers do work you just hear nothing
<cpk1> Phlegyas: you still dont have windows media support though
<Phlegyas> i just noticed cpk :(
<Phlegyas> anything can be done about that ?
<zerak> |joe| about it, unless "Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory" indicate error
<cpk1> wmv isnt as simple but it is still simple
<|joe|> zerak: have you tried at least line in or something like that?
<Phlegyas> i'm open for suggestions cpk :)
<instructor> |joe|: Do I have to install NFS?
<|joe|> instructor: samba should be good enough
<instructor> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<zerak> |joe| try sound system -> test sound
<chx> I am thinking of http://www.gamepc.com/labs/view_content.asp?id=matrixraid&page=2 something like this configuration. Is LVM capable of raiding parts of disks?
<|joe|> zerak: in that case you have to have arts configured correctlu
<|joe|> zerak: to try at a lower level look at aplay
<cpk1> Phlegyas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5 here you go, its still really easy
<Phlegyas> well lets go try that one then. thanks a bunch for the tips cpk :)
<|joe|> zerak: but i'm not sure whether that driver can do hw mixing so you'll probably have to stop arts daemon to try it out
<zerak> |joe| kill ...?
<|joe|> zerak: don't have to kill just turn off sound system in kde
<Phlegyas> can i ask you guys something? is there anyway i can bind my windows key to the Kmenu? so that i can start the Kmenu like the windows START menu?????????????
<zerak> |joe| or should i say stop ...
<cpk1> Phlegyas: sure
<|joe|> Phlegyas: default alt+1
<|joe|> f1
<Phlegyas> oh that's alright then i can use alt+f1 :)
<Phlegyas> thanks :D
<|joe|> but i'm not sure whether you can bind "only" the win key
<Phlegyas> although the win key is easier :P
<zerak> |joe| reboot for effect?
<|joe|> zerak: no
<|joe|> zerak: do you have some wav on your hd?
<zerak> |joe| no luck, dont really know configurations for sound in linux, called diffrent things
<Phlegyas> ok we;re downloading restricted codecs now
<Phlegyas> stand by for results :P :P :P
<Phlegyas> i'm in love with AMOR heheheheh ... he says --> Dont run with scissors :P hehehe smart penguin :P
<cpk1> Phlegyas: go to the kmenu then go to system settings then regional and accessibility and then keyboard shortcuts, and the kmenu shortcut is at the very bottom
<|joe|> zerak: maybe you could try to remove the tv card and try with soundcard only
<|joe|> zerak: just to try it out
<Phlegyas> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh cpk i've been there but didnt see it. let me check again.
<PsiKloPx> Hey all....
<PsiKloPx> does anyone have any experience setting up Gmail on Kmail?
<cpk1> yup
<|joe|> zerak: if you want to i can take a look at it sometimes tomorrow with you once again
<zerak> |joe| try it at the weekend, thanks though
<MZM> hi. I need a regex to match any string, that contains numbers and is larger than 5 symbols. Anyone?
<|joe|> zerak: well couldn't help that much ... :)
<osh_> MZM: What language?
<zerak> |joe| knows that it finds it even though it calls it the wrong thing
<|joe|> zerak: are you always on #kubuntu?
<zerak> |joe| no, mostly not
<Phlegyas> actually i cant set the winkey alone
<Phlegyas> it needs the winkey along with something else.
<Phlegyas> pity :(
<zerak> |joe| lots of messages going around here
<MZM> osh_: Actualy it's for Mapserver. I still can not understand regexps :(
<cpk1> nonsense
<|joe|> zerak: if you have troubles with sound you should generally start at the lowest level
<Phlegyas> what do you mean nonsense cpk? i tried :) when i press on winkey it says win+
<Phlegyas> if i dont press on anything else it doesn accept the winkey alone
<|joe|> zerak: that means checking alsa is working and that you can play sound directly via alsa
<zerak> |joe| must know what to check and how it is supposed to look
<|joe|> zerak: to do this you should stop everything in kde that has anything to do with sound
<osh_> MZM: This is an excellent page about regexps in Perl. http://www.perl.com/doc/manual/html/pod/perlre.html
<zerak> |joe| but then one must know how it is supposed to look
<osh_> MZM: I know nothing of Mapserver. What's that?
<|joe|> zerak: if you'll do that i think modprobe -r should be actually able to remove the driver
<|joe|> zerak: that's right
<MZM> osh_: it doesn't matter. It will work same for sed.
<|joe|> osh_: man perlre :)
<guillaume_> O Sole Mio
<cpk1> Phlegyas: yeah i noticed, it looks like its mapped as mod1 =\
<Phlegyas> mod4 in mine
<osh_> |joe|: I know. I've been doing perl-regexps for a while.
<cpk1> Phlegyas: you get your video files to play?
<osh_> Been a while though. Paternety leave right now... =)
<Phlegyas> still not the wmv i'm downloading from your link as we speak :)
<|joe|> MZM: the simpliest way would be i think kind of [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] [0-9] +
<MZM> |joe|: tnx
<|joe|> MZM: not tested, just a thought :)
<Phlegyas> ok lets try a wmv file now :D
<cntb> hi ! How    to   change   resolution  in        kubuntu ?       what     menu   on          Kmenu   ?
<Phlegyas> HOORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH :)
<zerak> system settings
<Phlegyas> we've got wmv :D
<Phlegyas> bowwwwwwwwww cpk
<Phlegyas> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx :)
<zerak> cntb: system settings -> monitor
<cpk1> Phlegyas: well i didnt write the wiki for that =)
<cntb> zerak going there ty
<guillaume_> Kubuntu RoX.
<Phlegyas> that 's alright you were in the mood to share it with me :D
<Phlegyas> easy wikis rock!!!
<Phlegyas> :D
<Phlegyas> i hope it doesnt hurt that my first wmv file was one of francine dee :P
<Phlegyas> hehehhehe :) well it plays ... that's all good then :D
<zerak> cntb if it doesnt detect all your posibilites you might need to read manual and edit a certain file to match (i hope you dont have to)
<guillaume_> better than britney spears
<Phlegyas> i'm better than britney :P
<cpk1> Phlegyas: also you should try using amarok as your music player, i think it is a really good app =D
<cntb> pity ubuntu has not unified control center like SUSE
<Phlegyas> amarok? i'll try that one too cpk. although i liked the kaffeine one :)
<osh_> guillaume_: I hear she's single again now. Time to make a move perhaps... ;-)
<Phlegyas> so i should go try vlc now :)
<guillaume_> osh_: ouch
<zodiak> So,
<jerp> yeah, hahahah Britney Spears text messaged Federline with the D word.  How funny is that?
<cpk1> Phlegyas: amarok is MUCH better than kaffeine as a music player
<jerp> that's technology!!1
<zerak> cntb not everything on the same place but quite a deal in system settings, you got 2 tabs there if you noticed (personally i noticed it today), changed since dapper
<osh_> cntb: Damn straight. Mandriva does it right. Kubuntu is still more of a "hack" but it's free so I'll accept the warts. ;-)
<Phlegyas> ok cpk you had me i'll go try it now then :)
<guillaume_> A friend of mine said Foobar2000 is much better than amarok. Is he right?
<zodiak> I just installed kubuntu on my desktop using the alternative install CD.  I boot for the first time and I get "GRUB Loading stage2.." scrolling infinitely.  This is an AMD64 box, running software RAID 1 on boot disks.
<Phlegyas> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww LAST.FM with AMAROK
<Phlegyas> that's great :D
<Phlegyas> i love last.fm :)
<zerak> Mandriva is also free but got a LOT of bugs and Documentation = 0, ubuntu got some doc but not very impressiv doc
<bobbyd> hi
<osh_> cntb: Why isn't the wireless assistant a part of the kcontrol-centre as an example? It should be imho.
<bobbyd> what's the default domain name server in kubuntu?
<guillaume_> not only last.fm, musicbrainz too ... I'm an amarok lover.
<Phlegyas> what 's musicbrainz i dont know
<Phlegyas> i only use Last.FM and PANDORA
<zerak> osh_ what do you mean
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: tag
<osh_> bobbyd: localdomain. ;-)
<cntb> osh_
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: you send a signature of your songs to musicbrainz and it gives you back ID tags
<cntb> what is the binary for kontrol-center ?
<cpk1> musicbrainz picard is better to use for tagging instead of the built in amarok musicbrainz
<Phlegyas> ummm like cddb???
<guillaume_> no
<zerak> Everyone here should get a console like: Yakuake
<guillaume_> more sophisticated
<Phlegyas> oh ok :|
<|joe|> zerak: 100% right
<Phlegyas> what is a yakauke i dont konw :P
<guillaume_> A signature of your song is computed and compared with ones in a database
<zerak> really rocks when you going to follow a guide =)
<zerak> Quake console
<Phlegyas> now that i got my codecs ia can get yakauke too ? :P
<osh_> zerak: It's two different ways to setup a net-card depending on if it's a wireless or a normal eth-card. Not the way I'd prefer it.
<mbailey> quake style console interface.
<Phlegyas> hahaha :P
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: yakuake is a Quake console for KDE. You MUST use it
<hazard_> Is it possible to have ssh 'remember' a password for a machine?
<Phlegyas> i must ?
<Phlegyas> wow ... :D
<hazard_> Or is it possible to hand off a password to the ssh password prompt?
<Phlegyas> i'm learning too much for one day :P
<osh_> zerak: Normal cards go through kcontrol-center, wireless cards through wlassistant...
<zerak> doesnt look like quake but you can bind a console to a key and it comes down from above
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: hurry up :) "sudo apt-get install yukuake" :p
<Phlegyas> oh that sounds cool zerak
<osh_> hazard_: Have a look at "expect" if you're scripting things.
<zodiak> hazard_ look at ssh shared keys.
<|joe|> hazard: it's possible, did it once
<Phlegyas> did that
<zerak> there are 2 variants
<Phlegyas> hahaha
<cpk1> i just bound ctrl+shift+t to open konsole if i ever want a console up right then and there
<cpk1> i already have 4 konsoles always open...
<zodiak> hazard_: It is more secure than the other options presented (and probably easier to implement also).
<Phlegyas> hmmmm it says cant find package yukuake :(
<mbailey> my wireless was configured using the networking panel in control center, once I used the firmware cutter to extract the firmware.
<zerak> Phlegyas yakuake
<Phlegyas> ahahahaha
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: did you activated Universe and Multiverse?
<Phlegyas> pardon my bad :P
<guillaume_> Ok.
<Phlegyas> yes guillaume :)
<|joe|> guillaume_: we did that one or two hours ago :)
<guillaume_> forget :)
<Phlegyas> yup unpacking now
<Phlegyas> hahahah JOE
<Phlegyas> :D
<zerak> havent tried the other, yakuake seemed better
<hazard_> zodiak looking....
<Phlegyas> ok it fetched that one
<Phlegyas> now what?
<guillaume_> now, launch it :)
<mbailey> tilda is another, but I think it's for gnome.
<Phlegyas> easier said than done? :P
<guillaume_> guaranteed effect :)
<zerak> osh_ dont got a wireless card but agree if it cant be handled from "System settings" -> network settings
<cpk1> Phlegyas: just type yakuake in a konsole
<Phlegyas> oh ok
<zerak> tilda is good, and yes it is for gnome
<hazard_> does shared keys need to be implemented on the server and host?
<Phlegyas> failed to open devide :(
<guillaume_> I use Ctrl + ~
<zerak> it looks a little better
<osh_> Phlegyas: I assume you've got Katapult. That's a "must have" too.
<Phlegyas> damn now what? hahahah :P
<Phlegyas> what 's a katapult?
<mbailey> alt-space
<Phlegyas> you guys are bombing me with info :P
<Phlegyas> oh yes
<|joe|> hazard_: i think you need to store the keys somewhere on the server in your home dir
<|joe|> heh
<Phlegyas> i have katapult alt space :P
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: too much for now ;) come back tomorrow :)
<Phlegyas> hahahaha now what ?
<mbailey> it was there by default on edgy.
<|joe|> Phlegyas: alt+f2 yakuake enter
<Phlegyas> a screen is jumping :P
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: now compile KDE4 snapshot
<zerak> bind it to a ket, f1 or tilde is good
<osh_> Phlegyas: Quick-launcher. It's great. Bring up the katapult and type any app-name and it'll start. Never use the start menu again... =)
<|joe|> guillaume_: lol
<guillaume_> *Joking*
<zerak> osh_ why not use console?
<Phlegyas> the screen stopped jumping but nothing appeared
<Phlegyas> i think :(
<|joe|> guillaume_: why not actually configure a kernel
<andrzej_irc> my adept manager is prone to crashes without notice
<guillaume_> |joe|: great ^^
<|joe|> Phlegyas: try f12 now
<Phlegyas> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Phlegyas> now something happened :P
<guillaume_> :)
<Phlegyas> hehehheheh :D
<guillaume_> and now, reduce the animation during time to 0ms :)
<osh_> zerak: To start apps? Works but it's not very elegant. Katapult is always there at your fingertips.
<Phlegyas> so tell me something? is that something like a console window? it is. right?
<guillaume_> Phlegyas:
<Phlegyas> ummm what?
<andrzej_irc> do you experience frequent app crashes in kubuntu 6.10
<guillaume_> Phlegyas: just try "Ctrl + Shift + n"
<Phlegyas> what should that do?
<guillaume_> a new tab in yakuake
<Phlegyas> ther's a new session open now
<Phlegyas> yeah got that :P
<guillaume_> yeah.
<Phlegyas> what for?
<Phlegyas> i dont know what to put in the first one
<Phlegyas> hahaha :D
<Phlegyas> by the way Amarok is really good
<Phlegyas> where's cpk? good choice cpk :D
<guillaume_> Since I use yakuake, I never launch konsole anymore
<Phlegyas> that's cool guillaume :) it looks fun :)
<|joe|> zodiak: look at man sshd section authorized_keys
<Phlegyas> i wonder what of all this i'll rememeber when i wake up :P
<Phlegyas> ok one more question before i hit the Zs.
<cpk1> Phlegyas: also superkaramba is great fun
<Phlegyas> mind me asking? :D
<Phlegyas> superkaramba?
<Phlegyas> what's that ?
<bobbyd> Phlegyas: save your irc log
<cpk1> adds all sorts of cool stuff to your desktop
<Phlegyas> oh course i will boobyd
<Phlegyas> cool stuff? i want it :D
<Phlegyas> come on give me that sudo linei
<Phlegyas> hehe i'll add karampa :P
<|joe|> zodiak: sorry should go to hazard_
<snikker> i'm unable to see any char in the firefox's "save as..." window, only a sqaures...
<|joe|> hazard_: look at man sshd section authorized_keys
<hazard_> |joe|?
<hazard_> I found something I think...
<zerak> People remember that when you write a guide to us noobs, do tell why you do somethink and what it do
<Phlegyas> where's my sudo line for superkarampa? :D
<zerak> *something
<Hattori> just upgraded to edgy. serverX doesn't start. fixed internet connection. any suggestion? nvidia drivers were installed and working before the dist-upgrade.
<lupine_85> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<hazard_> Oh god, more about X11.
<zerak> what does it say? Complaining about header?
<lupine_85> that'll /probably/ fix it
<|joe|> and sudo apt-get -f a few times
<lupine_85> the dist-upgrade is a bit rocky ;)
<Phlegyas> i did it alone :|
<Phlegyas> i ran sudo supercaramba :|
<lupine_85> don't forget the lovely dpkg, with -r -f and --force-all
<Phlegyas> oi it finished
<Phlegyas> i'll go see my desktop now
<pi1l> hello, how oyu doin?
<lupine_85> that's saved my bacon more than once
<|joe|> lupine_85: didn't have to use -r and --force-all
<Phlegyas> there's nothing on my desktop with superkaramba
<Phlegyas> oh i forgot to run it hahaha
<lupine_85> you didn't; I did
<bobbyd> Hattori: try the "nv" driver first
<|joe|> lupine_85: but had to manually remove few pkgs and stuff
<cntb>   '  '   
<Phlegyas> now i see something :)
<lupine_85> cool
<|joe|> cntb: now i understand
<pi1l> can anybody tell me, how can i get and install linux kernel headers and source code for the Running kernel in ubuntu?
<lupine_85> rtl text works in konversation
<lupine_85> pi1l: sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<cntb> cannot find how to lower resollution  on screen
<pi1l> lupine_85, and where would they be?
<Phlegyas> who was it that proposed me to install superkaramba???
<Phlegyas> it's cool hehehe
<lupine_85>  in /usr/src
<pi1l> lupine_85, but, i'll check it myself, thank you
<pi1l> thanx
<|joe|> cntb: do you have the resolutions configured in xorg?
<hazard_> Anyone have any experience with avahi-deamon?
<hazard_> mdns responder?
<cntb> yes
<cpk1> Phlegyas: i think kubuntu comes with superkaramba
<pi1l> resolutions are cranky i think
<hazard_> any idea why mine no matter what I do or configure won't work in conjuction with ssh?
<|joe|> cntb: for the simple way try ctrl+alt+gray+ or ctrl+alt+gray-
<hazard_> err... ping claims it can't fint the host either.
<cntb> II want to know the graphic tool and konsole tool for   changing resolution
<|joe|> cntb: does it work?
<|joe|> cntb: if you want to swicth the resol incl. virtual desktop you should try xrandr
<Phlegyas> could be actually cpk cant really remember if i saw it before
<Phlegyas> but it looks nice anyways :)
<cntb> simple way try ctrl+alt+gray+ or ctrl+alt+gray- doesnot work now
<zerak> cntb or whoever wanted mandriva style, all in one, Open conquer
<|joe|> cntb: xrandr -q and then xrandr -s
<cntb> and fonts are terribly small
<cpk1> Phlegyas: you open it up?
<Phlegyas> ummm i lost you there cpk what are we talking about ?
<Phlegyas> superkaramba you mean?
<Phlegyas> yeah i'm installing thingies :)
<cpk1> Phlegyas: the liquid weather+ theme is really popular also you can get tons more by going to kde-look.org
<cpk1> they have a karamba section
<Phlegyas> oh that's cool thanks  cpk
<Phlegyas> but there's already tons in this superkaramba
<cpk1> well its doesnt have kstatus which is the system monitor i'm using =P
<cpk1> it*
<ToyMan> anyone know if winmodem support in edgy has been fixed?
<lol> how fix this bug in kubuntu 6.06 ? http://www.speedtouch.co.uk/330highspeed.asp
<jerp> hahaha, I like KDE's "Kill Bill" wallpaper
<cpk1> Phlegyas: also you can configure some of the themes to suit your own personal taste by editing the .theme file
<guillaume_> goodbye
<guillaume_> quit
<jerp> the three monkeys
<eero> Will fiery be based on edgy or what? Will it be stable in the beginning?
<Phlegyas> good i downloaded lots of stuff for supercaramba :d
<Phlegyas> i only have one question now guys :D irrelevant with superkaramba
<Phlegyas> I want to know what's the best p2p for the linux community :)
<Phlegyas> i was using emule in XP. any suggestions for my kde ?
<|joe|> Phlegyas: torrent is not good enough?
<Phlegyas> torrent 's good joe but you cant find little things in torrents now can you ?
<hollywoodb> Phlegyas: amule is much like emule I believe... xo is xmule and mldonkey
<Phlegyas> like a song or whatever. and besides... if you want something local ... what about it then ?
<|joe|> Phlegyas: never used pure p2p only torrent
<Phlegyas> amule then? oki :) i'll tree
<cpk1> Phlegyas: well frostwire is pretty much your only option i think
<Phlegyas> ok joe it's really safer and jas lots of stuff
<Phlegyas> frostwire?
<Phlegyas> never heard of it cpk :|
<Phlegyas> been using it yourself?
<cpk1> its limewire
<cpk1> nope
<|joe|> ok i'm gone, bye
<cpk1> i only use bit torrent
<Hawkwind> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<gnomefreak> frostwire amule limewire among alot of others
<Phlegyas> i hate limewire
<Phlegyas> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<gnomefreak> nicotine
<Phlegyas> lets try amule :)
<Phlegyas> !nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<gnomefreak> Phlegyas: please use /msg ubotu
<Phlegyas> oh ok gnomefreak
<Phlegyas> sorry :(
<gnomefreak> btw Hawkwind frostwire == nightmare to me atm i will get back to it next week someime :()
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: That's all p2p apps actually :)  That's why I use torrents
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: building it not using it
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: its missing all kinds of files needed to build for repos
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: All the same.  Using them, building them, all a major pain
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: the dev says he won't fix it (wants to add a torrent client to the next release)
<hfhf> you can get limewire instead of frostwire
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: thats why im fixing it
<Hawkwind> limewire is far worse than frostwire
<fannagoganna> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hfhf> not from my experiences
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: So are you forking it ?
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: i building an edgy version
<Phlegyas> this ubotu is lovely hehehe he knows everything :P
<hfhf> what is xubuntu
<fannagoganna> xubuntu is ubuntu with Xfce
<fannagoganna> another desktop
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: i have to find out exactly what they plan on doing before i can name it if i get it to work right.
<hfhf> alright
<hfhf> when does the bot come into action?
<fannagoganna> what??
<gnomefreak> hfhf: /msg ubotu something
<hfhf> oh
<hfhf> alright
<gnomefreak> hfhf: /msg ubotu xfce
<gnomefreak> :)
<h3sp4wn> hfhf: xfce has a good composite manager and is fast but I think the theme looks awful
<fannagoganna> well, there are all these nice Xfce themes out there
<fannagoganna> i think you can get them with apt-get
<fannagoganna> personally, i like KDE but Xfce has the speed going for it :)
<h3sp4wn> If I can find a dark and fast xfce theme I might use it for a bit
<borisyeltsin> if I have access to a machine over ssh how do I figure out what ports are open on it?
<fannagoganna> hmm, sounds like you need some kind of open port mapper like nmap
<h3sp4wn> borisyeltsin: sudo netstat -plunt
<fannagoganna> but i don't know anything about nmap
<Phlegyas> ok guys i'm beat
<borisyeltsin> h3sp4wn: what part of that output is the port number? I see a whole column of zeros under recv-Q.. which I thought would be the port..
<Phlegyas> i;ll hit the Zs now. i guess that was enough information for one night :)
<Phlegyas> thanks a bunch joe, cpk and the rest of the guys.
<Phlegyas> i'll see you soon :) take good care :)
<h3sp4wn> borisyeltsin: local address (the port is after the :)
<borisyeltsin> oh. hehe, thanks;) Damn.. I thought I killed all the ipv6 stuff... but there are ipv6 entries. lame.
<h3sp4wn> :::22 (for ssh for eample)
<siefkencp_> can any one tell me how to use postfix as an smpt server?
<h3sp4wn> I dunno why people don't use ipv6 it can do some pretty funky stuff
<yanis> when  I try to apt-get mplayer-686 I get the following : Package mplayer-686 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<yanis> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<yanis> is only available from another source
<siefkencp_> h3sp4wn: its too expensive to consider using ip 6
<cntb> t find changing resolution in kcontrol . can you help ?
<cntb> cant find changing resolution in kcontrol . can you help ? h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> siefkencp_: Why you can get a free ipv6 over ipv4 gateway service
<h3sp4wn> siefkencp_: Then you can have as many external ip's as you want
<h3sp4wn> cntb: No idea (I just set mine from xorg.conf)
<siefkencp_> h3sp4wn: indeed but the other equipment that the tell coms dont want to pay to upgrade lies the problem
<cntb> so h3sp4wn it is still manual
<cntb> too bad
<siefkencp_> what benifit do i have to impliment a pre-mature technology if its going to hinder my ability to hire help in the future
<h3sp4wn> cntb: Not sure - what resolution do you want ?
<cntb> h3sp4wn: 1024x768
<h3sp4wn> cntb: And what is it running at ?
<cntb> meaning video card?
<h3sp4wn> siefkencp_: the road to innovation is not paved at all
<cntb> tis a good old 15 inch mag monitor
<h3sp4wn> cntb: what is the current resolution ?
<cntb> h3sp4wn:  very high how can I tell
<h3sp4wn> cntb: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cntb> OK
<h3sp4wn> cntb: Just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yorick> hi
<h3sp4wn> cntb: remove the resolutions you don't need from the bottom part
<h3sp4wn> cntb: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > sudo /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum (run that afterwards)
<siefkencp_> h3sp4wn: the road to inovation costs $$ and ROI is the biggest factor holding back key developments in the modernworld
<cntb> Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 2048)
<cntb> what does md5sum do to xorg.conf?
<h3sp4wn> remove all references to 1280x1024 (from Section "Screen")
<cntb> OK
<h3sp4wn> cntb: resets that md5sum (sometimes dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can complain otherwise - thinking about future)
<yorick> somebody has 3d working in edgy with an ATI 9100?
<pi1l> can anybody please tell me what is the safiest way of enabling network on vmware- virtual machine?
<yorick> it seems imposible to make 3d working with this card
<rahmetli> i have updated my dapper to edgy,now i cant boot,i want to rescue my files and configurations of KDE
<yorick> after configuring fglrx and disabling composite option, I restart and kdm appear, but kde doesn't start
* yorick sorry for his english
<yorick> kde freezes in splashcreen
<rahmetli> the question is what to resque to recover my kde settings.
<rahmetli> ?
<jerp> cntb, md5 checksum is a way to verify the file you have is the file that was sent
<cntb> ty  jerp
<rahmetli> great succes of updating kubuntu :(
<cntb> and what about dexconf
<allen2003> whats kubuntu
<rahmetli> i didnt like the upgrading procedure :(
<fannagoganna> kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE
<sparr> is there a reason that the ubuntu mozilla-thunderbird package doesnt provide an icon for thunderbird?  i assume it has something to do with the debian non-free-art thing, but thats no reason to not have any icon at all
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: if you get the chance, could you tell me whether or not you have an Edgy repo for the ralink drivers?
<fribuntu> Hi again
<fribuntu> Is there a way to actually enable flashplayer under KDE/Konqueror without installing Firefox?
<wayne_> hello
<lupine_85> jmichaelx: no, I don't
<lupine_85> all the cards are supported OOTB
<ml2> Hi
<fribuntu> Ahh, found it. You have to install "flashplayer-nonfree" instead of "flashplayer-mozilla".
<fribuntu> Just one more question: Why is the sound and picture when watching movies with flashplayer so horribly out of sync with the linux player? Is there anything you can do about it?
<Electrolyte> Install flash 9.
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: ok, i was just wondering. you helped me set of this adapter in dapper.... i am using your dapper driver for the 2.6.17 kernel (i think), but i am having some problems. it is slower in edgy than it was in dapper, and it disconnects from time to time
<jmichaelx> set up*
<Electrolyte> Which I'm a little busy to go through on how to install it, sorry.
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: maybe having that driver installed is a bad idea....
<wayne_> i've a question: how to install kubuntu from a cd running ubuntu
<jmichaelx> wayne_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lupine_85> you won't be using my driver in edgy, unless you're also using the old kernel
<DHGE> wayne_: no way install ubuntu first and then ...
<jmichaelx> you will have to install ubuntu first, then the kubuntu desktop
<jerp> wayne, here's teh best I can do ya........ http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<wayne_> but there is no install on the cd
<DHGE> wayne_ right!
<wayne_> i've both ubuntu and kubuntu cds
<ml2> you can install ubuntu and change it to kubuntu later
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: ok, because i added the dapper repo and installed your drivers for the 2.6.17.9 kernel via adept
<luke> hi all
<Bubba_Gump> how to disable stepping down in edgy ?
<DHGE> wayne_ boot K...
<jmichaelx> i am going to uninstall that driver and reboot to see if that makes any kind of difference
<wayne_> then..?
<DHGE> wayne_ look and click ...
<ml2> i have a usual wlan-doesn't-work problem in kubuntu, still investigating
<lupine_85> ah
<lupine_85> yes, /remove/ those drivers :D
<lupine_85> there are many reasons why they shouldn't be used
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: ty for the response! sorry to have botthered you
<hollywoodb> Bubba_Gump: stepping down?
<lupine_85> np
<lupine_85> they shouldn't even be in the repo tbh
<jerp> wayne, here's a quote on that page "The DVD contains both Live Desktop and Alternate installers, as well as the other packages in our main archive."  ........ http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Bubba_Gump> hollywoodb: i think this is the term: you know, i'm on a laptop, and the power manager says my mhz is half of what it should be
<jmichaelx> lupine_85: ok, i removed them.... i hope i still have net access after i reboot lol
<jmichaelx> thanks again
<lupine_85> you will have
<lupine_85> :)
<hollywoodb> Bubba_Gump: its running in 'ondemand' mode... it'll throttle up when it needs to... keeps your laptop cooler with negligible performance effect
<Bubba_Gump> cool
<Bubba_Gump> thanks :)
<wayne_> ok thank you friends i'll give it a try
<wayne_> bye
<steveire> Hey. I want to monitor an application so that I know when a file is saved, and can run a bash script when the file is saved. It would also be acceptable if I could run the script whenever the file changed, and just monitored the file. Is this possible?
<lupine_85> steveire: possible yes. PITA definitely
<steveire> PITA?
<lupine_85> pain in the not-a-donkey
<steveire> ah.
<lupine_85> you could poll the file regularly (relatively simple), or take an event-based approach
<steveire> and how would I take an event based approach?
<lupine_85> you'd need to modify the program to notify you when it edits the file
<lupine_85> or you could hack the kernel ext3 driver. or there's lots of ways to do it, I guess
<steveire> http://oss.sgi.com/projects/fam/faq.html#what_is_fam <<< Looks promising lupine_85.
<lupine_85> that does look good
<steveire> is the a way to get dpkg -c through apt?
<BluesKaj> !Demudi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Demudi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> steveire: dpkg and apt are seperate apps.
<gnomefreak> apts -c might be differnet than dpkg's
<Zarephath> Hiya gnomefreak:
<steveire> gnomefreak: I can't seem to make it print anything like that anyway.
<gnomefreak> hi Zarephath
<gnomefreak> steveire: what does the -c switch do in dpkg?
<steveire> gnomefreak: lists files in the package. dpkg -c /var/apt/cache/archive/<something>
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I need to force the device node /dev/ttyACM0 to appear at /dev/usb/acm/0 instead. How do I do that?
<venkat_> hey can somebody tell me how to enable SSL 2 in firefox?!
<gnomefreak> steveire: dpkg is used for files installed or after downloaded. apt is used for different things apt-cache is most likely the one you want to man for that but i dont think it has that option
<jobless_> hey can somebody tell me how to enable SSL 2 in firefox?!
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: What version?\
<jobless_> Digital_Pioneer  2.0! in kubuntu
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: DK, all I see is 3...
<jobless_> Digital_Pioneer  i need 2.0 as my school uses an older type of certificate !
<hollywoodb> !
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: I'd think it would do it automatically. I'm using 2.0 on Kubuntu Edgy, and haven't had any trouble, but I don't know....
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: Have you tried deselecting use 3.0?
<jobless_> Digital_Pioneer  the problem is tha t i am unable to view any webpages that use ssl 2.0 as there is only support for ssl 3.0
<jobless_> Digital_Pioneer   tried it ..no use!
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: There's only an option for 3.0. It may still support it.
<Digital_Pioneer> Hmm.
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: You asked #firefox?
<jobless_> Digital_Pioneer  on irc.freenode.net?
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: I think it exists...
<jobless_> Digital_Pioneer   i c it ..
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless_: It's there. DK if it's used much, but there's a good number of nicks there (IMO)
<Digital_Pioneer> Can ANYONE help me change this /dev node??? Is it possible?
<Admiral_Chicago> how do i fix a "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process"
<letalis> hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<Kheldoron> hey!
<Kheldoron> whats up?
<lucky_> hi
<lucky_> any one here
<Kheldoron> yeah im here
<Kheldoron> :)
<lucky_> oh hi
<Kheldoron> hey
<lucky_> so i am new to this whole thing
<Kheldoron> you know anything about wlan setup in kubuntu?
<lucky_> no
<Kheldoron> hehe.. u me both
#kubuntu 2006-11-10
<lucky_> but I got linux (me neeb)
<lucky_> oops
<lucky_> ya see
<lucky_> I dont get any of this
<lucky_> im such a noob
<Kheldoron> hehe.. i hardly do either
<lucky_> you seem like you know alot
<zodiak> Kheldoron: what do you need?
<caraquer> HI, somebody has installed the openofiice in kubuntu 64??
<lupine_85> it works fine
<lupine_85> should be installed ootb actually
<zodiak> It comes by default with edgy.
<lucky_> no to be rude or some rapist or somthin but how old r you guys?
<Kheldoron> zodiak: well.. the networkcard seems to be working fine. but i cant find where to enter wep and where i can choose wich network to connect to
<caraquer> I have 6.06
<zodiak> KHeldoron:  Are you using Gnome or KDE?
<Kheldoron> skde
<Kheldoron> kde
<zodiak> use knetworkmanager
<lucky_> any one want to answer my noobish question?
<zodiak> It is AWESOME.  IT will store your WEP/WPA info in kwallet (I use blank password for kwallet, that way I don't get prompted).
<caraquer> KDE
<Kheldoron> ok.. ill try it.. be back soon..
<zodiak> lucky_ what is your question?
<lucky_> how old r u guys
<jobless__> Digital_Pioneer .. i got some help there ..! thanks a lot
<zodiak> lucky_  I hardly see why it matters.  That has nothing to do with the channel topic and/or purpose.
<Digital_Pioneer> jobless__: Sure, LOL. I didn't do anything. :)
<lucky_> well exactly its a noobish question....
<zodiak> Some of the best help I have ever gotten was from 12 year olds who have been plugging away with linux....
<caraquer> What i need install for run openoffice in kubuntu 64 6.06??
<lucky_> I just want to know so im not talking to some rapist...
<gnomefreak> caraquer: install openoffice.org
<lucky_> so I just got linux a week ago I think and I want to know if they have a sims 2 for linux.
<zodiak> caraquer: in console type sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<bobbyd> lucky_: you may need to look at wine or cedega
<bobbyd> lucky_: and, um, I'm not a rapist
<lucky_> never said you were
<lucky_> but whats Wine or Cedega?
<bobbyd> lucky_: :)
<lupine_85> lucky_: no sims2 for linux, and neither wine or cedega work. sorry
<lupine_85> sims 1 works
<lucky_> oh
<bobbyd> lucky_: wine is an API layer to allow linux to run windows apps, cedega is a commercial project that uses the wine code and adds better directX compatibility
<lucky_> well i heard about this thing....
<lucky_> that you can use to run windows kinda on top of linux
<steveire> lupine_85: How do I use poll to check files?
<steveire> I don't have any executable called poll
<ml2> to make the most use of wine, one need a windows license for the device, where wine is running on
<lupine_85> it's a method, not an executable. You'd write a bash script to implement the principle
<ml2> most forget this
<lupine_85> windows--
<lucky_> ok i dont get a word oyu said
<lupine_85> lucky_: wine pretends to be windows
<lucky_> oh i geti t
<lucky_> so can i run the sims on that?
<lupine_85> no
<lupine_85> VMWare will let you run (real) windows in linux, but there's no 3D hardware support to speak of
<lucky_> i see...
<lucky_> well i just have to run it on a computer that orgianlly has windows
<ml2> there is limited 3D support for a guest os
<ml2> it's coming
<lupine_85> not enough to get sims 2 running, I bet ;)
<ml2> cedega should be able to get it running
<ml2> transgaming
<lucky_> I put this new hardrive in cant remeber what it is but I have 300 GB now um what exactly can I download on linux that could enable me to lets see have a substitute for it
<nkRush> how do I get konversation to start minimized to the tray?
<steveire> lupine_85: Cheers. Looks like I can use this if I can figure it out.
<steveire> http://docs.python.org/lib/module-select.html
<lucky_> (the sims 2)
<ubuntu__> Hola a to2
<Chousuke> oh no. foreign leetspeak :(
<lupine_85> lucky_: there isn't really anything AFAIK
<Chousuke> ubuntu__: english only, please.
<hollywoodb> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<letalis> lucky_: there isnt a port of sims 2 for linux
<letalis> it doesnt run on cedega primarily because of the way sims 2 probes the video hardware
<letalis> until transgaming gets cedega to where it can 'trick' sims 2's probing procedure im afraid sims 2 will not function
<ml2> letalis: transgaming is working with game developers to make even copy protection work on linux
<ml2> that means, you need an original sims2 game cd
<letalis> i have the collectors edition
<letalis> and i read a post by a developer at cedega
<letalis> stating why it doesnt work
<letalis> and it makes sense, sims 2 probes the hardware at startup to find an optimal configuration, since cedega is tricking the system into thinking its something its not sims 2 blows chunks and dies.
<letalis> :)
<letalis> thus you get a garbled screen when it loads up
<letalis> most copy protections work in cedega sincethe 5.x series
<letalis> thats not the issue
<ml2> ahh, ich seh schon
<ml2> ist ne komplexeres problem
<ml2> da hilft nur windows nutzen fr sims 2
<ml2> und zwar win2k oder xp
<ml2> zumal die ati treiber unter windows viel schneller sind als unter linux
<ml2> oops, I forgot, this was an english channel
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<letalis> lol
<BluesKaj> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> that should cover it
<ml2> ahh, I see. it is a more complex problem. only win2k or xp works with sims 2. particularly ati the drivers help to use under windows are many faster than under linux
<ml2> more or less well translated
<letalis> well the probe is a hardware probe
<ml2> BluesKaj: it's that in my memory, there is no flag for the language
<letalis> since cedega doesnt allow direct access to the card as its a directx to opengl translation layer it doesnt know what to do with what it gets from the hardware probe
<BluesKaj> not really ml2, the fglrx ati driver works very well
<ml2> it's woven and the memory changes between german and english, i cannot remember the language spoken or written
<BluesKaj> :)
<osh_> how do I update katapult so it sees newly installed applications?
<gnomefreak> osh_: restart it?
<osh_> gnomefreak: unfortunatly not. :-/
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<osh_> gnomefreak: I thought so too. Or perhaps it just won't start gnome-apps like workrave. A bit of KDE vs Gnome rivalry there...
<gnomefreak> osh_: it might only work with qt apps
<hollywoodb> osh_: katapult isn't very intelligent to begin with... no matter how I try to get it to launch firefox it insists on launching this "Customize Firefox" page
<osh_> hollywoodb: yep. use "web" to start firefox... =)
<osh_> gnomefreak: Well, I don't think so. Firefox works...
* gnomefreak never used it knowingly
<osh_> gnomefreak: That's pretty tightly knit to gnome I think.
<osh_> gnomefreak: or the gnome libs anyway.
<osh_> hollywoodb: I. That's what I was going to say _I_ use "web" to start firefox.
* osh_ goes to bed.
<nkRush> what's the proper way to install flash on kubuntu, via adept or directly in firefox?
<h3sp4wn> nkRush: if you want flash9 you need to do it manually
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: nope theres repo
<gnomefreak> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
* gnomefreak still does it manully
<h3sp4wn> I don't like anything from repos other than the 4 official ones
<h3sp4wn> (pretty easy to do it manually)
<h3sp4wn> - I suppose w32codecs I have but that is it
<nkRush> well, if I do it manually will it be able to update itself?
<h3sp4wn> No
* letalis is old school and doesnt wait for packages usually...
<letalis> source baby.
<letalis> :D
<hollywoodb> anyone having seveas repo working for edgy?  I can search it and such, but when I try to actually *use* it to fetch & install a package I get "403 forbidden"
<nkRush> the flash package just installed fine
<hollywoodb> I guess Seveas doesn't like me :)
<nkRush> hmm ^^
<weedar> My bar disappeared! The one with the K on it
<weedar> how do I get it back? I can alt+tab but that gets old fast
<steveire> weedar: alt+f2 and type kicker
<Alter-Ego> ACPT Compliant - what is this ?
<weedar> steveire: thanks!
<hollywoodb> Alter-Ego: acpi or acpt ?
<Alter-Ego> acpt
<Alter-Ego> weedar: odd, i had the same problem with edgy a week ago
<Alter-Ego> then my installation borked
<Jucato> when was the nvidia-glx update made available?
<Jucato> hm.. Hawkwind: ping ?
<Jucato> how do I downgrade a package to previous version? the nvidia-glx update kinda messed up
<lucky_> so I just downloaded GIMP and have no idea how to use it? can anyone give me quick walk through
<Jucato> lucky_: just install it from the repositories (Adept, or apt-get) and once it's installed, you can launch it from the K Menu
<lucky_> I went to the add and remove programs is that ok?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> abattoir: ping
<lucky_> good so how do I use it now
<Jucato> lucky_: launch it from the K Menu -> Graphics sub-menu
<lucky_> I am allready there I mean really how to work it you know make stuff
<nkRush> oh boy =D
<Jucato> ah, well, that's beyond what we cover here. there are lots of onlinu tutorials for the GIMP
<Jucato> I think there's also a #gimp channel, not exactly sure
<lucky_> eh...
<lucky_> oh
<coreymon77> yes there is
<coreymon77> but its unofficial
<Jucato> oh
<coreymon77> the official one is on irc.gimp.org
<lucky_> i made a horse
* Jucato doesn't know what the official channel is...
<Jucato> coreymon77: where does that server connect to? I believe it just redirects to some other server
<Jucato> just like irc.ubuntu.com redirects to irc.freenode.net
<coreymon77> connect to irc.gimp.org
<coreymon77> i think its gimps own thing
<Jucato> hm...
<lucky_> im confuzzled
<lucky_> you cant stay on the same subject for so long well fo you people you can...
<hollywoodb> lucky_: there are lots of GIMP tutorials, just google
<coreymon77> so go on to #gimp on freenode
<coreymon77> and they will give you all the instructions
<lucky_> ok tried that
<lucky_> nothing
<lucky_> its lagging
<Jucato> lucky_: well, this it #kubuntu, a support channel for specific Kubuntu problems, not for how to use the GIMP
<lucky_> i see...
<lucky_> so this may be a little of subject but where can i find chatrooms with differents subjects like black history
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Pong :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Hawkwind> lucky_: /msg chanserv list *search-term*
<Hawkwind> lucky_: Make sure you use the *'s and replace search-term appropriately
<Jucato> Hawkwind: how do I downgrade to an earlier version of a package?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hmmmm, probably have to do apt-pinning
<lucky_> where do i put the text?
<Hawkwind> lucky_: Between the * *'s
<Jucato> Hawkwind: a security update for nvidia-glx was made available, but I can't run X anymore after updating... :(
<Hawkwind> lucky_: /msg chanserv list *black*  <~~~Example
<Jucato> wb abattoir
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Ahhhh, that's why I use the drivers directly from nvidia.com :)
<lucky_> so confuzzled
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You could remove it, and install it manually
<Jucato> Hawkwind: but disable edgy-security repos?
<lucky_> but I clicked on my user name and I made some kind of tab...
<Jucato> linux-restricted-modules was also updated, would that be a problem?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Probably
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Possibly so, yes
<Jucato> ouch...
<hollywoodb> when did google/ask.com/dogpile/yahoo/excite/msn/infoseek/altavista/vivismo/metacrawler/lycos/webcrawler/alltheweb/profusion go down?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ok this is plain weird...
<Jucato> hold on...
<lucky_> any one wanna answer my question?
<Hawkwind> lucky_: I've missed your question relating to Kubuntu
<lucky_> well actually it has to do with the chatroom I made i clicked on my name and it made a extra tab
<Jucato> lucky_: that extra tab is a private message window. basically you PM'ed yourself
<nkRush> [01:44:03]  <Jucato> Hawkwind: a security update for nvidia-glx was made available, but I can't run X anymore after updating... :( << check your xorg.conf device section against a backup (if you have ;), it screwed up the busid for me by switching two numbers
<lucky_> thats just peachy...
<lucky_> how do i make it dissapear
<Jucato> lucky_: you can close it. right-click on the tab and select close or press Ctrl+W
<lucky_> oh
<lucky_> (Im such a noob)
<lucky_> well anyway...im gonna go I dont understand this computer talk so I'm going to some chatroom to argue with the locals about amendment 2 or black history bye.
<Jucato> nkRush, Hawkwind: something strange. I removed nvidia-glx and tried to install it again (edgy-security still enabled), now it wants to install linux-image- and linux-restricted-modules- 2.6.17-10-386. It didn't do so earlier during the update/dist-upgrade...
<Jucato> besides, I'm using the -generic stuff... let's see what happens...
<Jucato> this is not a great way to start the day :P
<nkRush> and that's the point where I put on a clean edgy install =P
<Jucato> lol
<hollywoodb> the 'nv' driver is significantly less hassle
<Jucato> nkRush: if it doesn't work, all I want to do is to revert to the earlier version of nvidia-glx
<Jucato> hollywoodb: no 3D h/w acceleration though...
<hollywoodb> Jucato: nope... clean and simple, like it should be!
<hollywoodb> Jucato: in my day we were happy to have an X server! TWM was just icing on the cake!
<Jucato> hollywoodb: "like it should be!" - tell that to someone who needs to do graphics and 3D work
<hollywoodb> heh
<Jucato> hollywoodb: believe me, I wouldn't be installing nvidia-glx if I didn't need to. or if nv has 3D h/w acceleration in the first place...
<Jucato> hm... brb... quick breakfast... (
<simmerz> I've just installed edgy on my laptop, and I'm trying to get my netgear wg511t card (ath_pci) working. Its found the card, and loaded the modules, but for some reason, I can't get it to do anything with the wireless assistant. any ideas?
<hollywoodb> simmerz: wireless assistant is kinda broken
<simmerz> hollywoodb: ok. I've just tried to restart /etc/init.d/networking and it can't find the ath0 device.
<BluesKaj> can anyone tell me the procedure to setup a network sharing files with a windos pc ?...already have the network printer setup
<win2lin> I can't mount a CD in my DVD drive in Edgy
<hollywoodb> simmerz: madwifi?
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: which way do you want to go. Connect linux to windows or windows to linux
<simmerz> hollywoodb: can i install it off the livecd?
<BluesKaj> both, robotgeek
<hollywoodb> simmerz: doubt it
<hollywoodb> simmerz: is it madwifi driver?
<simmerz> hollywoodb: apparently, although ath_pci is loaded.
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: you can connect to a windows share from linux, or setup a samba (windows) share on linux.
<hollywoodb> simmerz: there's a few madwifi howto's on the forums... I haven't dealt with madwifi on debian/ubuntu myself
<BluesKaj> lets start with linux to windows , robotgeek
<simmerz> ok
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: in Kde, click on the places thing (icon right next to K-Menu)
<robotgeek> click samba shares, and if you have sharing enabled, it shoould popup there
<BluesKaj> just tell me what it;s name is ..places thing?
<win2lin> When I try to mount a CD it says "no medium found".  This same CD works in a Windows PC and even in this PC with a WIndows drive.
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: lemme try to find it somewhere else, second
<Jucato> how strange... very strange...
<BluesKaj> I found it , remote places?
<hollywoodb> win2lin: grep media /etc/fstab
<hollywoodb> win2lin: what's the output of that?
<win2lin> I guess I can always delete Linux and go back to Windows since Windows will read CDs
<BluesKaj> robotgeek, remote places ...found it
<hollywoodb> win2lin: nevermind then
<win2lin> hollywoodb, OK, I'll try your suggestions first.
<Random_Transit> Does anyone here use Nvu?
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: does it popup?
<win2lin> hollywoodb, where do I post the output?
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BluesKaj> robotgeek, smb:/ ?
<hollywoodb> win2lin: at that link ^^
<robotgeek> yup. it should search and popup something there
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  it's just 3 lines:  line 1:  /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  line 2  /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<BluesKaj> I have Home Network and MSHome , robotgeek
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  line 3  /dev/           /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: chekc both, depends on what workgroups you have setup.
<hollywoodb> win2lin: so you have two CD/DVD drives and neither of them will read CDs ?
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  BINGO
<lucky_> OK I am back so how do you get to another chatroom that doesnt talk bout computer stiff
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  one says "no medium found"
<hollywoodb> win2lin: are you trying to mount an audio CD ?
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  one says mount point "/media/cdrom does not exist"
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  any CD
<BluesKaj> Mshome shows this pc , home network is empty.. robotgeek
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: do you have some kind of sharing setup on the windows PC?
<lucky_> anyone gonna answer my queston
<hollywoodb> win2lin: well, you shouldn't have to use the 'mount' command, and if you do use it, just use 'mount /dev/hda' for example, the rest of the info it needs is right there in /etc/fstab
<robotgeek> lucky_: #kubuntu-offtopic
<simmerz> hollywood: madwifi is already installed. and the module is loaded. but i can't see ath0 anywhere
<BluesKaj> yes , already have the network setup in windows . robotgeek
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: hmm, how comfy are you with the command line?
<lucky_> #kubuntu-offtopic
<win2lin> hollywoodb:  I'm using that and I'm using the GNOME EDGY MOUNTER
<BluesKaj> I've used command line quite a bit
<hollywoodb> win2lin: not familiar with Gnome's setup in ubuntu, this is #kubuntu ;)
<thill2708> anyone know the default version of qt installed with kubuntu edgy?
<BluesKaj> I've used command line quite a bit , robotgeek
<win2lin> hollywoodb: yeah, I tried #UBUNTU but they just ignored me for the most part
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install smbclient
<win2lin> hollywoodb, anyway, it's not a U vs KU issue, it's a Linux or Edgy problem.
<Jucato> win2lin: maybe no one's available to answer at the moment
<win2lin> jucato, no they asked questions, which I answered, and then they just moved on to help others
<BluesKaj> smbclient ia already the newest version... robotgeek
<Jucato> win2lin: try asking again. such is the nature of IRC support. it's easy to get distracted
<hollywoodb> win2lin: not necessarily, KDE has different mechanisms for mounting media, it gives you a popup dialog as soon as you put a disc in and goes from there based on whether its a blank cd, audio cd, data cd, dvd, etc... but 'mount /dev/hda' should work if the disc is in the right drive
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: okay, try this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29#head-f6f0613872856cc6151c6ae74ff8c72f70f241a2
<win2lin> hollywoodb, I put good known working program CDs in both drives.
<win2lin> hollywoodb, how do I fix the /media/cdrom1 does not exist error?
<jerp> an Adept Manager entry in Discriptions: "Legacy package for openh323gk that you should remove.  This package exists to smooth the transition from openh323gk to the renamed gnugk package. It can be safely removed."   Question:  How is the removal done if it's not installed?
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: i followed that guide about 3 hours ago, i dont have windows at home though
<Jucato> win2lin: check if it exists. it's a folder in /media
<win2lin> jucato:  nope.  I have CDROM and CDROM0
<Jucato> win2lin: how many CD/DVD drives do you have?
* jerp mutters to himself: "Oh, don't tell me I've stumped the panel."
<BluesKaj> that's gnome desktop stuff, robotgeek ...not familiar with it
<Jucato> jerp: don't worry, I won't...:P
<jerp> :)
<win2lin> jucato, 2
<robotgeek> BluesKaj: only the part about smbfs
<Jucato> win2lin: and the other one mounts normally?
<win2lin> jucato:  do i need to remap it in my /etc/fstab file?
<win2lin> jucato:  neither one works
<simmerz> wlanconfig doesn't exist anywhere!
<Jucato> win2lin: try making the cdrom1 directory first. "sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1"
<win2lin> jucato:  one says "no medium found" and the other says "mount point /media/cdrom1 does not exist"
<Jucato> win2lin: creating the cdrom1 dir might solve the second error
<christopher> is there some way to change the ammount alsamixer changes the speaker volume? My alsamixer only goes to about 30 percent
<christopher> err, mixer
<christopher> alsa mixer will go to 100
<win2lin> jucato:  now i get the "no medium found" on both drives
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> Question: has anyone experience this: Konqueror is set to open new tabs instead of new windows. clicking on links in Konversation opens new tabs. but clicking on links in Akregator and KMail opens new windows... didn't happen in KDE 3.5.4 afaik
<hollywoodb> Jucato: Akregator opens a tab inside akregator in my case... I don't use kmail
<Jucato> hollywoodb: oh sorry, I meant middle-clicking in Akregator (which is supposed to open an external browser)
<Jucato> In Dapper (KDE 3.5.4), it opens a new tab in Konqueror instead of a new window... now, it seems that it's not following Konqueror's settings...
<hollywoodb> Jucato: ah, well I have firefox set as KDE default browser, but middle-click opens in a new tab in firefox if a ff window is already open
<Jucato> hm... strange.. thanks anyway!
<Jucato> hollywoodb: ok... Kopete also doesn't seem to follow... only Konversation does...
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> soy nuevo..
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> hi, i am noob
<hollywoodb> Jucato: maybe its just konqueror settings, perhaps it isn't set to open new links in tabs ?
<dude_> hi guys
<Jucato> it's set to open new links in tabs, and to open in tabs if called externally (from another app)... like I said, this worked perfectly in KDE 3.5.4 (or in Dapper)...
<dude_> abattoir !
<Jucato> of to find a bug report...
<Jucato> hi dude_
<dude_> jucato !
<BluesKaj> trying to use komba2 samba browser to access files on my windows network pc..."smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user"
<BluesKaj> robotgeek, i have my network showing in komba2  , but it won't allow me to mount any files  ... "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user"
<rhodri> hi, i'm having a "problem" with vi (though it could just be i don't know what i'm doing).  when i am in insert mode and press an arrow key a character gets inserted instead of the cursor moving? it never did this before i used edgy, so is it a problem or is it some kind of config setting?
<|mp|> i have an external firewire disk that does not automount (or show up at all), it is connected through a PCMCIA card - what to do?
<|mp|> the card is recognised: FireWire (IEEE 1394): NEC Corporation IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 01)
<peter_> a
<Th3_Cr0up13R> heloo everyone
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how has your night been ?
<Jucato> restless...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> fair enough, why is that Jucato
<Jucato> coughing in the middle of the night...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hehe, its alright that is something that goes by quickly
<digivore> where do themes live in kubuntu?
<Jucato> digivore: which kind of themes?
<Healot> digivore: somewhere in /usr/share for KDE themes
<Jucato> well, depends on what kind of "theme"
<digivore> i downloaded one from kde-look.org   it comes with 3 folders
<digivore> i'm guessing i don't use the theme manager in kcontrol for this kind.
<Jucato> digivore: what kind of theme? there are .kth themes, deKorator themes, widget styles (need to be compiled), window decorations (need to be compiled), icon themes
<digivore> it's a kde theme  and there was no obvious file extensions for a bundled theme...
* Lamington greets the channel
<Jucato> digivore: hm... can you give a link to what you downloaded? kde-look isn't really very clear on what it means by "theme"
<digivore> hmm apparently it doesn't exist on there anymore...?  but i have the file!
<Lamington> What doesn't exist ? A theme ? Is it good ?
<Jucato> O_O
<digivore> it was called dark knight    and it was theme number 48433
<Jucato> digivore: you can take a peak inside the .tar.gz to get a clue. if it's something that needs to be compiled (widget Style or Window Decoration), it will have instructions
<Lamington> How do I know its really good and you don't just have shockingly bad taste ? ;)
<digivore> what is s QT curve scheme ?
<digivore> Lamington: i never said it was good....  it was the first one on the list lastnight when i downloaded it.
<Jucato> digivore: ah that's a scheme/theme for the QtCurve widget style (which you need to compile or install)
<Lamington> digivore: ah k :)
<digivore> ahhh   screw that..   whats the easiest kind of theme to install
<Jucato> icon themes and color schemes
<Jucato> digivore: there's a .deb for QtCurve floating around in kde-look.
<digivore> do they usually come bundled together ?
<Jucato> you can install that with no problems
<digivore> where is a good place to get themes?
<Jucato> icon themes and color schemes aren't bundled together
<Jucato> KDE-Look is the best place to get stuff
<digivore> ok
<lucky_> hi
<lucky_> um
<lucky_> ya
<lucky_> I have been banned
<Jucato> !changethemes | digivore
<ubotu> digivore: Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<digivore> thx
<lucky_> by Hybryd
<lucky_> because some guy knew all my information well my full name
<lucky_> and could fine me
<Jucato> lucky_: no one knows *all* your information
<nalioth> lucky_: can we stick with support roles in here?
<smaggard> brb
<rbil> lucky_: join me in #luckychat
<Jucato> rbil: good luck! :)
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> BIG problem with swap partition. I am unable to mount it :(
<luca> I wonder if this explains why my RAM is always completely full....
<hollywoodb> luca: how much RAM do you have?
<luca> 512 mb, and 1 gb of swap
<luca> which apparentely is not mounted
<Jucato> luca: how are you sure it isn't mounted?
<Healot> swapon
<luca> qtparted first, then I tried to mount it manually
<luca> and there are a pair of funny things about it
<hollywoodb> luca: try 'sudo swapon -a'
<luca> ok
<Jucato> what funny things?
<hollywoodb> luca: if it says 'device or resource busy', it's probably already mounted... swap doesn't show up via 'mount' command
<luca> 1- it seems that the partition has TWO names
<Jucato> btw, RAM will always be almost full, that's how Linux manages memory
<luca>  /dev/hda4/ and /dev/hda5/
<Healot> if the swap partition is not auto (or not even listed) in the fstab file, that might be one source of the problem
<Jucato> luca: I'm guess that /dev/hda4 is the "marker" for an extended partition, and /dev/hda5 is the actual (logical) partition
<luca> ok, when I tried to run sudo mount /dev/hda4 and 5 I gor these messages...now i will try the other command by the way, thanx :)
<Jucato> you don't mount swap with "mount" command
<luca> ehm hollywoodb...when I use your command:
<luca> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/3d645edb-9b7b-45a3-a078-186d85e53020: Argomento non valido
<luca> Argument not valid
<luca> the last part
<luca> and with mount...
<luca> mount: unknown filesystem type 'swap'
<greg> Hello.
<luca> jucato: thanks for the explaination :)
<Jucato> luca: are you sure you entered it exactly as "sudo swapon -a" ?
<luca> yes I am
<Jucato> hm..
<greg> I had a box that was locking up all the time under 6.06.1.  Is there a credible technical reason to hope that 6.10.1 could offer better?
<Jucato> greg: depends on what is causing the lockup (and it's 6.10, not 6.10.1)
<greg> When I'd leave it alone for >30 mins, coming back, the box was in a stupor, the only remedy was a power-reboot.
<Jucato> greg: do you have monitor power saving or hibernate enabled?
<greg> Well, actually now I have knoppix on the box, and thinking about coming back to ku.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> kaffeine says something about not finding a demux
<Th3_Cr0up13R> when running avi file
<Shaezsche>  is there a way to set a folder so only a specific user can view and access it?
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it was running them fine 10min ago
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> Shaezsche: change the owner and group of the folder to that specific user, then change the permissions so that only the user can have read and write access to it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yes i do have them installed
<Jucato> Shaezsche: right-click on the folder -> Properties -> Permissions tab
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Jucato: i got the codecs installed
<Th3_Cr0up13R> and the libxine-main1
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: that was what the "hm..." was for...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> installed
<Jucato> you were able to play the same file earlier?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> heheh sorry
<luca> any idea for the swap anyone? I have to go in little time :(
<hollywoodb> greg: there's the kubuntu 6.10 live/install CD, so if it works well in livecd mode there's a pretty good chance it'll work when installed
<Th3_Cr0up13R> no
<Th3_Cr0up13R> different file
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: ah... it could be using a different codec... or something...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> maybe because the file has a very long name
<Alter-Ego> how do i install a deb
<luca> use gdebi
<luca> or synaptic if it is in the repos
<Jucato> luca: we're in Kubuntu, remember?
<abattoir> Alter-Ego: 'sudo dpkg -i <file>
<abattoir> Alter-Ego: 'sudo dpkg -i <file>'
<Alter-Ego> thx
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: right-click on the deb, select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<Alter-Ego> kubutu package manager has an old version
<Alter-Ego> i want the newer version of the program i am downloading
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: what do you mean?
<Alter-Ego> gramps-2.2.2
<luca> tell him to install it anyways
<Alter-Ego> gramps-project.org
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: I said right-click on the .deb file, then there will be a service menu that has "Kubuntu Package Menu"
<Jucato> I'm not saying you install it using Adept
<Alter-Ego> oh, ok
<Alter-Ego> kewl
<Alter-Ego> sorry
<luca> and btw Jucato...I find that gdebi works much better than kubuntu package manager, in kubuntu :(
<cpk1> how do you make an exact copy of a cd?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> which bitorrent client is better to use
<Jucato> luca: yes. the Kubuntu package menu I'm talking about is just a script
<cpk1> would cp -rf work?
<Jucato> they're planning to port gdebi to Kubuntu
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ktorrent , azureus,rtorrent,qtorrent  -- i got loads here im confused
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i just need one that does the job
<Jucato> I have ktorrent. works well for me
<luca> cpk1: k3b should be the one you look for
<Jucato> KDE integration is a plus
<luca> any idea for the swap?
<cpk1> k3b keeps hanging on a file
<luca> no idea then.
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Jucato:  to me it says there is some kindof bug
<hollywoodb> cpk1: if you're against using burning software, dd if=/dev/cdin of=/dev/cdout should work, if you use the correct /dev/ nodes ;)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> not exactly what though
<luca> I have to go in 2 minutes...please at least a thought :(
<hollywoodb> cpk1: and they're UNmounted iirc
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: what says there's some kind of bug?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> kde crash manager
<Th3_Cr0up13R> something just terminates
<cpk1> i am writing the iso to my hdd so could i do dd if=/dev/cdrom0 of=/home/cpk1/foo.iso?
<Jucato> luca: in your fstab, check if the UUID for the swap entry/line matches the UUID of the partition you made for swap (presuming you are on Edgy?)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it and when i rerun it it runs fine
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: that's for KTorrent?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> for a bit
<Th3_Cr0up13R> then same again
<Th3_Cr0up13R> yep
<Jucato> it must have something to do with what you're downloading
<luca> Jucato: yes
<luca> fstab was in etc, right?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> they are just martial arts avi files
<Jucato> luca: yes
<Jucato> !UUID | luca
<ubotu> luca: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<hollywoodb> cpk1: other way around... if=input of=output
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: they might be corrupted or KTorrent seems them as corrupted. either way, it might be causing the crashes
<hollywoodb> cpk1: oh wait, yeah you had it right
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ill wait until they are finished and ill try again
<luca> the swap partition is seen as 'swsuspend'
<Th3_Cr0up13R> probably because not all the packets have arrived yet
<Th3_Cr0up13R> and its being stupid
<Jucato> luca: where? in fstab?
<luca> no blkid
<luca> and
<draik> How do I continue my torrents that I had before?
<luca> I cannot go to /etc/fstab/ o_O
<draik> I have the files (partials) in one main folder
<Jucato> draik: in KTorrent?
<draik> yes
<draik> Hey Jucato
<Jucato> luca: why can't you go into /etc ?
<Jucato> luca: fstab is a file, not a directory
<luca> sorry
<luca> just done ls, seen it
<luca> # /dev/hda5 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
<luca> UUID=3d645edb-9b7b-45a3-a078-186d85e53020 none swap sw 0 0
<Jucato> draik: Configure KTorrent,  Plugins, load the "partfileimportplugin", Apply and OK, then File -> Import existing download
<luca> but to qtparted /dev/hda5/ is not swap...
<draik> sweet, thanks Jucato
<Jucato> luca: in blkid, what's the /dev/hda5 line?
<luca> first AND last
<Shaezsche> is there a way to HIDE a folder so that other users cannot even see the directory?
<Jucato> no, I mean something like /dev/hdb3: UUID="dc22d891-ecc4-4c44-80ee-90d0c4e8b61d" TYPE="swap"
<cpk1> ugh i still get an input/output error with dd
<luca> no TYPE=swap
<Jucato> luca: hm.. that's a problem then...
<luca> and I have also to run in 30 secs :(
<Jucato> luca: QtParted must have partitioned/formatted it wrong
<cpk1> all i want is the roller coaster tycoon cd on my har drive so i dont have to put in a 170mB cd to play it!
<luca> good!
<hollywoodb> cpk1: maybe that's why k3b is having trouble as well
<draik> Jucato: I don't have their torrents, just the data
<luca> I will check it later I fear, I am late. Thanks a lot!!
<Jucato> draik: you need the .torrent
<cpk1> it is but i dont trust guis if they fail so then i go to the command line
* draik is screwed
<luca> see you all and thanks
<hollywoodb> cpk1: is it pretty scratched up?
<Jucato> CadaverPimp: not really. it might not be hard to locate
<CadaverPimp> I hope not Jucato
<cpk1> a little, but it managed to install fine
* Alter-Ego installing gdebi
<hollywoodb> cpk1: well, cdparanoia is awesome at getting the data off of damaged CDs, but it takes a long time... iirc cdparanoia is just a library, so you need to find an application that is built with support for and uses cdparanoia
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Jucato: the file im downloading is using xvid codec
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it shouldnt be a problem right?
<hollywoodb> cpk1: and I've only used cdparanoia with audio cds, I don't know if it supports *any* cd or if its designed with ripping audio
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: shouldn't be
<cpk1> well i cleaned the dust off it and am trying again (yes thats right it was dusty =P)
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cpk1> yup it wa the dust lol
<cpk1> it worked this time
<hollywoodb> cpk1: heh... doesn't hurt to actually clean your drives once in a while either
* Jucato wonders how to properly clean a CD drive...
<hollywoodb> Jucato: I used to have one of those CDs with a brush on it, then I was told it can leave scratches on the lens.... these days I put a couple blasts out of those compressed air cans into them... which I usually do before bed with the system powered down until morning since every once in a while they'll spray a *little* bit of moisture
<hollywoodb> seems like the lesser of two evils I guess
<Jucato> I guess so... doesn't blasting the dust only scatters them?
<hollywoodb> Jucato: well, I keep my systems pretty clean, nothing ever comes out and my cases have filters on them... but my parents' drive hit me in the face with a load of dust... twice... when I was peering into it while spraying
<Jucato> ouch...
<hollywoodb> Jucato: I suppose the "proper" way would be to remove the drive and take it out of its "shell", but that's just a lot of work :)
<Jucato> yeah. not to mention taking the risk that it might not work properly when you put it back in :P
<Dark_Vampire> Ive got a problem i guess
<dooowweeedoo> hey guys i got a problem with kubuntu 6.10
<hollywoodb> Jucato: right
<dooowweeedoo> it doesn't recognize my bluetooth keyboard
<hollywoodb> dooowweeedoo: did it recognize it during the install ?
<dooowweeedoo> no idea, i used the iso on a disk, and then i chose to install
<dooowweeedoo> it went straight to the desktop
<dooowweeedoo> everything is working except the keyboard
<Dark_Vampire> the last time i sometimes got outloged of my system and i have to login again (and all windows are closed then), bevor that most time short the screen is dark or "Out of Range"
<Dark_Vampire> use dapper drake point on
<Dark_Vampire> one
<dooowweeedoo> does that come with kubuntu?
<dooowweeedoo> and how do i actually install kubuntu
<dooowweeedoo> i chose install, but it was more like a test
<dooowweeedoo> ?
<rbil> I suspect it's going to be pretty hard to install if you don't have a working keyboard :-)
<hollywoodb> yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking
<smaggard> hey everyone
<justin1278> hello
<justin1278> is there somebody available who can assist me?
<unix_infidel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<justin1278> Ok
<justin1278> For some reason in Kubuntu when I go to storage medai
<justin1278> media*
<justin1278> I only see a folder that says CDRom
<justin1278> none of my usr files or anything else are there.
<justin1278> just that folder which is empty
<justin1278> i am running Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft
<Hawkwind> !hidden-root | justin1278
<ubotu> justin1278: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<justin1278> ok i see
<justin1278> thanks a lot guys
<rbil> Sounds like Kubuntu Edgy is trying to be very much like Windoze :-(
* Jucato wished he had a $ for everytime he heard someone say that
<justin1278> lol that is what i was thinking rbil
* Jucato resists the urge to start a discussion
<justin1278> lol
<unix_infidel> Jucato: then go to work and fix it.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: fix what?
<unix_infidel> maybe you will have a US Dollar for everytime someone said that in here.
<unix_infidel> to where its not "very much like windoze"
<rbil> hehe
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> :P
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys nice talking to you tonight
<Th3_Cr0up13R> see you tomorrow
<Th3_Cr0up13R> have fun ;)
<justin1278> bye
<justin1278> kinda slow in here tonight
<smaggard_> anyone run an ltsp server in kubuntu?
<hektik> hey in the edgy install, if i resize a partition with windows on it, will it erase the partition or just resize it without affecting those fiels ?
<fribuntu> Hi
<fribuntu> Is there a way to use encrypted filesystems for the home partition in (k)ubuntu?
<fribuntu> I did not see any such options during the installation.
<RobNyc> how can I set Konqueror identification to be IE 6 default on all ?
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, would u know
<IA-Outdoors> adept_manager hung on me so I had to kill it but when I run it again it thinks something else has it locked
<IA-Outdoors> what do I need to do to fix?
<Hawkwind> RobNyc: I don't use KDE, sorry
<RobNyc> Hawkwind, i thought you used Kubuntu thats why you're here? cuz you said you cant stand gnome lol
<RobNyc> so you're using Xubuntu?
<Hawkwind> RobNyc: I use Kubuntu, but I use E17.  I've never used KDE
<RobNyc> oh
<RobNyc> alright
<jobless_> guys i have a problem with my mouse.. the pointer acceleration does not increase though i change the setting..!
<jobless_> hi abattoir
<murchadh> IA-Outdoors: Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update, and see what output you get.
<jobless_> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jobless_> !pointer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pointer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jobless_> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jobless_> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<jobless_> !xps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jobless_> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceKnight> I was trying to install MUTE and it asked me to provide "full path to wxWindows wx-config script." My question is, where is that and why won't search commands find that.
<jobless_> guys i have a problem with my mouse.. the pointer acceleration does not increase though i change the setting..!
<RobNyc> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<murchadh> IceKnight: Try running your locate as root! eg sudo locate filename
<lunitik> Anyone know how I might go about making my system sleep when its not doing anything? Like powersaving for the computer itself, not just the monitor?
<plitskin> hi, is it now possible to save a file when you're using kubuntu on VMWAre?
<lunitik> plitskin: VMware server... sure... player? no idea
<plitskin> uhmm... player...
<plitskin> I'm using Kubuntu on vmware player but when I tried saving a file...
<plitskin> the next time I opened vmware it's gone...
<unix_infidel> what's the fastest easiest way to transfer files from a guest to a host
<main> hello all
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<main> hello
<felixjet> is there anyway to downgrade to dapper? edgy SUCKS hard
<lunitik> felixjet: what sucks about it that is better in Dapper?
<unix_infidel> i'm interested in knowing too, maybe you have a blog entry about it?
* unix_infidel hopes this one is intelligible and competent.
<felixjet> lunitik: all sucks, this is worst than windows. its going slowly as windows XP on a 486
<smaggard_> edgy sucks?! how so?
<Nuked> how do I enable composite?
<smaggard_> works FINE on my setup
<unix_infidel> i suppose i was wrong on both accounts.
<felixjet> its always 45%+ of CPU
<felixjet> when im doing nothing
<felixjet> and even all app's for edgy sucks
<smaggard_> Nuked> edit xorg.conf, i can pastebin it if you want..
<felixjet> the upgrade **cked my configurations
<smaggard_> hmm all work fine here
<smaggard_> ooo you did an upgrade.. hmmm
<Nuked> smaggard_: sure dude!
<smaggard_> ok hold on let me pastebin it
<Nuked> dist-upgraded=satan
<lunitik> felixjet: other than reinstalling, no... there is no way
<felixjet> pf :(
<smaggard_> lol
<Nuked> if your harddrive is 38 c is that bad?
<felixjet> why its going so slowly? its like windows XP on a 486
<smaggard_> Nuked> you mean add composite for your video card right? like in xorg.conf
<lunitik> Nuked: thats about normal afaik
<Nuked> yeah smaggard_
<smaggard_> aight hold on
<Nuked> lol thanks
<lunitik> Nuked: its a little hot... but below 40 is generally fine...
<Nuked> its usually below 40
<lunitik> Nuked: what did you use to see tempreture? I'd like to know how hot my Video Card is....
<Nuked> lunitik thats my harddrive temp
<smaggard_> http://pastebin.com/820970
<lunitik> Nuked: yes... it spins a lot... causes a lot of friction.... should be ok....
<lunitik> Nuked: but again, what did you use to test temps?
<Nuked> hddtemp
<lunitik> Nuked: :(
<smaggard_> lol
<Nuked> why lunatik?
<Nuked> lunitik:
<smaggard_> have you tried ktemperature too?
<felixjet> lunitik: can you help me please :( edgy is using 100% of my cpu! i cant do anything
<lunitik> felixjet: What you want me to do about it?
<smaggard_> Nuked> did you get my pastebin?
<Nuked> yes smaggard
<Nuked> Section "Extensions"
<Nuked>         Option "Composite" "Enable"
<Nuked> EndSection
<smaggard_> yup
<smaggard_> just wondering.
<lunitik> Kubuntu enables Composite by default
<felixjet> lunitik: help me fix it?
<Nuked> ill try it and see smaggard_ brb
<Jucato> not in my xorg.conf...
<smaggard_> i had to enable mine
<smaggard_> manually
<Jucato> lunitik: I think that was only in Dapper. maybe they removed it in Edgy
<lunitik> Jucato: you don't need it via the config file in Kubuntu... ATI cards don't work with this on, so trust me I know its there....
<smaggard_> what does it do to the ati cards? make them slower?
<smaggard_> yeah on my laptop i have it Disabled and it has a 200M
* Jucato wonders why his doesn't have one...
<hollywoodb> the composite extension in xorg.conf is not enabled by default in xorg.conf, and by many video cards it isn't even needed for xorg 7.1... 7.1 autodetects about 95% of what it needs.. in fact unless you're using proprietary drivers or special settings X.org will function perfectly with no /etc/X11/xorg.conf at all
<hollywoodb> forgive the redundancy in the first sentence :X
<smaggard_> lol yeah im using props on the laptop with the ati
<hollywoodb> and with edgy (X.org 7.1) if you view /var/log/Xorg.0.log you'll notice that every single fontpath in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is completely wrong, and it still picks up all fonts on its own... the same goes for hardware detection
<hollywoodb> (unless you want to specifiy a proprietary video driver, synaptics touchpad options, etc... it still recognizes what you set in xorg.conf)
<smaggard_> yeah :D
<solar_ant> hey all
<solar_ant> i have fsck.vfat runing in the background and comsuning 92% of cpu usage
<smaggard_> hey
<solar_ant> how do i turn it off ?
<solar_ant> hey smaggard_ !
<solar_ant> do u know ho to stop fsck  cleanly ?
<smaggard_> hmmmm
<smaggard_> hold on
<solar_ant> :)
<smaggard_> why do you need to stop it?
<solar_ant> its running even now
<solar_ant> and its taking 92% of my cpu usage
<hollywoodb> solar_ant: if it decided it needs to run you're really best off just letting it run
<smaggard_> type ps ax and then see what the process id is and then type sudo kill 32256 or whatever the id is
<smaggard_> But I would let it run...............
<solar_ant> smaggard_:  kill or killal in the middle of a check wont it corrupt my data ?
<smaggard_> just wait it out
<solar_ant> smaggard_:  its been running for hours
<solar_ant> and also
<solar_ant> every time i boot fsck.ext2 starts
<smaggard_> try restarting
<solar_ant> it just stalls
<solar_ant> i have to press ctrl alt del to get over it
<smaggard_> hmmmmmm
<solar_ant> is it a bug ?
<felixjet> my problem is the same, but no program consuming CPU, its all, when i open a program it takes ages to load
<lunitik> felixjet: you screwed up somehow... just install edgy in place or reinstall dapper  :/
<felixjet> but i will lose my configs? :(
<smaggard_> agrees
<solar_ant> great i had to use killall
<solar_ant> anyway i mounted my drive
<solar_ant> things are fine luckily !
<solar_ant> :)
<felixjet> damn it
<felixjet> bad time when i upgraded to edgy
<smaggard_> i never did the upgrade.. just full install.
<felixjet> but if i reinstall from CD, i will lose all right?
<felixjet> configs, programs...
* lunitik did a dist-upgrade... but gradual via tracking it during development
<lunitik> felixjet: yes..... unless you were intelligent enough to use a seperate /home .. in which case you'd keep user settings....
<daftvader> hi
<felixjet> pf
<felixjet> i was happy with kubuntu and now im so pissed
<daftvader> can anyone tell me how to stop shift+backspace from killing my xwindow?
<smaggard_> im not sure but i woudl think that keyboard settings in kde's config somewhere.
<hollywoodb> felixjet: with a seperate /home you're in good shape... the easiest way to go about things is to know your /etc/apt/sources.list, know what programs you need to add right away... if you install from source and you're not keen on building packages try out checkinstall to make packages for you
<hollywoodb> felixjet: also, it doesn't hurt to backup /etc/ ... just in case you realize later you had something configured there (which happens to me quite often)
<smaggard_> yeah
<j_> hey guys
<j_> i need to know how i can access my windows files from ubuntu
<unix_infidel> is there anyway i can generate a list of all packages installed after date mm.dd.yy and throw them into a file that i can point apt-get at?
<lunitik> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nino_> hi
<smaggard_> Hi!
<smaggard_> craig ferguson is on :D
<nino_> what package do i need to install for mp3 playback in amorok??
<felixjet> what if i modify 'edgy' to 'dapper' in sources.list and make a upgrade & dist-upgrade again?
<lunitik> felixjet: nope
<lunitik> nino_: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<smaggard_> nino> when you try and play an mp3 it should guide you through it.
<felixjet> then, whats the best way to go back to dapper and dont lose my configs/apps/packages...
<lunitik> felixjet: I told you, you CAN'T
<felixjet> must be a way.. since this is suppose to be better than "windows
<smaggard_> felixjet> OMFG!
<lunitik> felixjet: you can't downgrade windows versions either
<smaggard_> you did not just say that.
<nino_> lunitik shot thanks!!
<felixjet> 2 months un kubuntu, i upgrade to edgy with the manual, and now all is errors, performance issues, lost configs... and i will lose all? with no way?
<felixjet> lmao...
<smaggard_> linux has no room for crybabies.
<smaggard_> nor will it tolerate them.
<lunitik> felixjet: you fucked up... don't fuck up next time... your whinning is getting annoying though...
<felixjet> smaggard_: just room for the one who things this is a panacea?
<felixjet> even if they lose ALL
<smaggard_> how much did you pay for kubuntu and how much is this support ticket costing you? o wait..........
<felixjet> they are generating money from each single person who uses the SO
<smaggard_> ?
<lunitik> felixjet: Go pay Novell $50 a year to listen to you whine
<smaggard_> LOL
<lunitik> felixjet: no... they're not
<nino_> felixjet buy WINDOW VISTA!!
<smaggard_> ubuntu and all variants are the BEST linux distors imho
<smaggard_> distros*
<felixjet> yay, and they fuck up ur 2 months jobs while upgrading SO *cough*
<smaggard_> ever hear of a backup?
<lunitik> felixjet: Funny how it went fine for everyone but you?
<smaggard_> lunitik> hahaha
<smaggard_> what pisses me off is ppl coming in hear and threatening/comparing linux to windows
<smaggard_> here*
<felixjet> naH, windows sucks
<lunitik> smaggard_: Thats perfectly fair....
<RobNyc> anyone here uses EasyUbuntu ?
<felixjet> im just pissed off cause the **cking upgrade is more like a system killer
<lunitik> smaggard_: Linux wants to be better than Windows on merits.... not just on religious wars
<hollywoodb> RobNyc: nope :) why do you ask?
<felixjet> but the merit is that now i need to backup all and format
<smaggard_> linux is better than any M$ product on all fronts.
<hollywoodb> smaggard_: pffft... Windows has supported a single partition since 1.0 :P
<RobNyc> hollywoodb, im trying to run it and its not even working
<RobNyc> python: can't open file './easyubuntu.in': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory so I think I'll go back to automatix prob
<lunitik> smaggard_: but yet you become defensive when others compare and don't reach the same conclusion?
<j_> thanks for that link for the windows file access
<j_> is there one on how to setup my graphics card?
<j_> i think im using default drivers right now
<nino_> go linux go linux go linux!!!! weeehooo my amarok is working thnx lunitik!!
<j_> i can't get it to go up to 1280x1024
<hollywoodb> RobNyc: have you checked out ubuntuguide ? it might require a bit more manual interaction, but it hasn't failed me yet
<lunitik> nino_: :)
<smaggard_> lol thats like saying my car is better than yours because i buy my gas at BP
<lunitik> nino_: Now for some codecs so you can watch pr0n and DVD's  :)
<nino_> ok
<smaggard_> lol
<smaggard_> install w32codecs :D
<RobNyc> hollywoodb, i dont know if i did it right it but it seems it failed on edgy
<lunitik> nino_: Google for 'w32codecs ubuntu"
<smaggard_> sudp apt-get install w32codecs :D
<felixjet> smaggard_: it is possible to backup a list of packages manually installed, the programs installed, configs of SO, etc????
<smaggard_> sudo* and take out the :D
<lunitik> smaggard_: they're not in the archive
<hollywoodb> RobNyc: well, if it says it failed on "./easyubuntu.in' that means the the file easyubuntu.in needs to be in the same directory that you're running "Easy Ubuntu" from, if that makes sense (I haven't run it myself)
<nino_> now this is what i call SUPPORT!!
<felixjet> or i need reconfigure and reinstall all again
<lunitik> smaggard_: if you care to share the correct sources.list line... it'd be helpful for nino_  :)
<RobNyc> well i dont even know about that hollywoodb i just saved the deb to desktop
<smaggard_> the correct sources.list for edgy?
<RobNyc> ran dpkg -i Desktop/easyubuntu.deb
<smaggard_> o you mean for the w32codecs?
<RobNyc> and added the url to sources.list
<lunitik> felixjet: It takes me about an hour to install and configure everything... I think you'd have been done by now if you'd have just done it instead of complaining
<Jucato> wiki.kubuntu.org/Jucato <--- default edgy sources.list (no locale, no multiverse)
<lunitik> smaggard_: yes
<lunitik> smaggard_: w32codecs is _not_ in multiverse
<nino_> mmm not in my source list
<smaggard_> ill pastebin my entire list
<felixjet> lunitik: the problem is that i dont remember all configurations like windows position/sizes, themes and stuff
<nino_> cool :)
<Jucato> I'll repeat what lunitik said... w32codecs is *NOT* in multiverse :P
* lunitik uses Polyester which is in the archive
<lunitik> Its not on any Ubuntu mirror eiether...
<lunitik> either*
<smaggard_> i installed with edgy
<smaggard_> using apt-get
<Jucato> w32codecs is not in any "official" Ubuntu/Canonical repos
<smaggard_> http://pastebin.com/820989
<nino_> smaggard many thanks!!!
<smaggard_> if you make your sources like that... youll get w32codecs
<smaggard_> np :D thats edgy btw.........
<Jucato> yes, with the PLF repositories
<felixjet> lunitik: should i format drive or just install in the next boot?
<nino_> my distro is a halfbreed i think!!
<lunitik> felixjet: format everything but /home (if its seperate)
<lunitik> nino_: whats your distro?
<felixjet> but, if i reinstall without formatting, for example, all the /usr/www/ folder will be deleted?
<smaggard_> felixjet> im not sure, wondered that myself.
<felixjet> or i will keep all data, just overwriting the SO needed files
<lunitik> felixjet: you have a webserver installed there?
<felixjet> yea
<felixjet> i have lot of data
<nino_> im on dapper, but upgraded allot of stuff in between
<smaggard_> webserver on a desktop?
<felixjet> that i dont wanna lose
<lunitik> felixjet: ouch.. I'd back that kinda stuff up....
<felixjet> is just a webserver for testing
<smaggard_> you def need that on an nfs server or dvd or something to have backed up..
<felixjet> its easy to do php stuff in a local server
<smaggard_> yeah theres nothing wrong with having apache running on a desktop for the proper intentions.
<globe> I am trying to install my hp printer, and gnome is asking me where the driver is...where is it?
<jazzrocker> why won't kate find or replace \n or \r ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<felixjet> what about make a fat32 partition, tar all the / directory, and move it there? XD
<felixjet> and then, format linux partition and reinstall
<smaggard_> hy fat32? why not ext3?
<smaggard_> if you have space i would make a new partition and backup to it
<felixjet> cause my other HD is ntfs, and i can go windows and make a fat32 partition in that HD, also good to data exchange from Win-Linux
<felixjet> uhm
<smaggard_> sounds like you need another hd :D
<nino_> he he he just n littlebit of copy n paste then my sources would be ready :)!!
<felixjet> or maybe, like you say, make a new partition here, move the backup there and reinstall edgy...
<smaggard_> lol and then your pr0n will be viewable in mplayer!
<felixjet> and use the backup partition as a secure data place
<felixjet> i have 2 x 220GB HD's
<felixjet> space is not a problem
<smaggard_> felixjet> yeah you can tar whatever dirs you want and put them on the new partition
<jazzrocker> seriously, can anyone successfully do a regex search for \n or \r in kate?
<smaggard_> i have 4 600GB HDs :D :D :P
<nino_> smaggard lol!!
<Jucato> smaggard_: my eyes just popped out
<smaggard_> LOL
<jazzrocker> and if so why isn't mine working
<smaggard_> LOTS OF PR0N!
<felixjet> well, here is 2 another problems, how to edit grub menu? i have it full of selection lines that i would like to remove
<jazzrocker> also, how do i do non-greedy quantifiers w/kate?
<smaggard_> thats easy
<felixjet> and the other, tell me a good partitioner for kubuntu, easy usage please Xd
<smaggard_> sudo nano /boot/grub.conf i believe.. you may have to mount /boot
<Jucato> felixjet: edit menu.lst with kate
<Jucato> or nano
<j_> hey guys
<hemant> hello
<hemant> does anyone know how to make firefox or konqueror open konversation by defualt for irc links
<Jucato> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<j_> i have an nvidia card, how do i turn on 3d acceleration in X
<smaggard_> or is that gentooish?
<smaggard_> j_> download the nvidia driver
<j_> i downloaded nvidia-glx
<smaggard_> then install it... then in xorg.conf change the driver from nv to nvidia :D
<j_> how do i install the driver?
<smaggard_> hold on
<smaggard_> ill get you a how-to
<j_> alright
<Jucato> j_: word of caution, you need to install linux-restricted-modules as well
<felixjet> done. and a good/easy partitioner ?
<smaggard_> i just had to do this yesterday
<j_> what do you mean linux-restritced modules?
<Jucato> j_: are you on Dapper or on Edgy? look for the linux-restricted-modules-xxxxxx package that matches the kernel version you are using
<j_> i downlaoded kubuntu 6.10
<smaggard_> cool ur running edgy like me :D
<Jucato> j_: if you are on Edgy, you would most probably be using linux-image-generic, so you need to install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<smaggard_> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA#Installing_the_nVidia_Beta_Driver
<j_> so i search for that using adept?
<Jucato> smaggard_: did you get the recent nvidia-glx update?
<Jucato> j_: yep
<smaggard_> just follow the part about nvidia setup, not the beryl if you dont want it.
<Jucato> smaggard_: no!!!!
<j_> yea i installed nvidia-glx
<Jucato> that installs the BETA nvidia driver
<smaggard_> j_> the link i posted i used it yesterday and it works fine :D
<smaggard_> just follow "Method 1" and youll be good to go
<Jucato> well, since it's beta, there's no guarantee that it will always work, though
<smaggard_> if you want, go ahead and install beryl, it works too and is freakin' sweeeeet
<j_> it says i isntalled the restricted moduees already
<smaggard_> cool then your that much ahead lol
<nino_> what is beryl??
<Jucato> nino_: a fork of compiz...
<Jucato> !beryl | nino_
<ubotu> nino_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<unix_infidel> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/  -  Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl.
<smaggard_> did you add the repository to your sources.list?
<_arthurb> Hi, can someone check a bug in kubuntu edgy ?
<nino_> yip
<Jucato> smaggard_: he already installed the default nvidia-glx
<_arthurb> in kcontrol, try to change the keyboard layout... no layouts are displayed
<_arthurb> there are none to choose from
<smaggard_> ok then all you gotta do is go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver from nv to nvidia
<smaggard_> restart the x server and there should be a nvidia logo that pops up and then load up kde
<Jucato> (me thinks he should backup xorg.conf first, then do "sudo nvidia-xconfig")
<j_> that link you gave me isn't opening
<smaggard_> if you want higher resolutions, add them to your screen section
<_arthurb> can someone confirm ?
<j_> smaggard that page isn't opening
<nino_> nino's laptop is now pr0n ready!!
<lunitik> nino_: :)
<smaggard_> all you have to do.... is open xorg.conf... go to the driver part, change 'nv" to "nvidia"
<nino_> And all i wanted was mp3 playback :)
<smaggard_> LOL
<lunitik> nino_: you have a dvd drive? and libdvdcss installed?
<felixjet> gparted is good to use?
<lunitik> felixjet: the install will handle that for you
<Jucato> j_: anyway, if you already have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed and nvidia-glx, all you need to do is "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart X (that's the way I do it...)
<lunitik> felixjet: stop over thinking
<nino_> yep , ill check on libdvdcss now
<felixjet> okey xd
<felixjet> thats true
<j_> k lemme try that
<lunitik> felixjet: Thats the great thing about Kubuntu... KDE without requiring thought  :)
<felixjet> lunitik: so, if i make a new partition and tell the installer to install it there, i wont lose any of this right? i dont want lose all while installing lmao
<felixjet> i mean, this partition, and the data
<lunitik> felixjet: you can do that... sure
<smaggard_> ummm i wouldnt be lmao if your unbacked data was at risk haha
<siliticx> anyone knows how to enable ntfs write access?
<siliticx> or how to re-order the choices in grub
<felixjet> so if it a risk i even prefer to make the partition now, move the backup, and tell the installer to format/install in this
<j_> is restart x the third command?
* lunitik ponders reinstalling for a 32bit environment ... codecs and things don't work on amd64   :/
<Jucato> j_: restarting X involves Ctrl+Alt+Backspace (close/save everything you need to save first)
<_arthurb> Does anyone know what package contains keyboard layouts ?
<j_> ahh ok
<nino_> lunitik i had the 64 bit installed at home but switched to 32 bit, more flexible!!
<felixjet> smaggard_: is better make the partition now and move a backup data there, or make it with the installer and leave this partition as it is now?
<felixjet> im annoying i know but i dont want lose anything :(
<unix_infidel> _arthurb: maybe its best to ask in the channel that identifies with your layout language.
<lunitik> nino_: I'm definitely going to go with a AMD64 kernel... and libc6-amd64 is around... not sure if I'd lose performance etc...
<nino_> lunitik dont think it will affect performance !!
<j_> ok after i did that
<j_> what do i do?
<Jucato> j_: did you see the nvidia logo for a brief moment after restarting X (before the login screen)?
<j_> yep
<Jucato> ok then. you're ok now :)
<j_> nice
<j_> haha
<siliticx> anyone knows how to enable ntfs write access?
<siliticx> or how to re-order the choices in grub
<j_> now how would i get my resolution upto 1280x1024
<nino_> lunitik i installed the 32 bit for wine, have to run a windaz base prduction system on it, otherwise 64bit was perfect!!
<_arthurb> unix_infidel: it has nothing to do with my language
<Jucato> j_: System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<j_> i went there
<_arthurb> no layout is displayed at all
<j_> but hte max is 1024x768
<lunitik> nino_: I'm thinking of installing vmware server instead for such things... not sure
<Jucato> siliticx: for the grub choices, you can just rearrange the choices by cutting and pasting them. just make sure that you follow the "pattern"/blocks of lines
<Jucato> j_: hm....
<siliticx> huh but where is the file?
<Jucato> siliticx: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<j_> someone said i have to add the setting or osmethign
<nino_> lunitik u know, i did not think about that, so windaz wil be ok on vmware through linux??
<unix_infidel> _arthurb: man setxkbmap
* lunitik wishes Vista would be 64bit only... then the industry will all go to 64bit  :/
<nino_> fck Vista!!
<lunitik> nino_: sure... via vmware server... I'd imagine so?
<lunitik> nino_: of course it wouldn't be native speed...
<Jucato> j_: well, you can do this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" just accept the default answers if you're not sure what to do, then when it comes to the part about asking which resolutions to include, enable the ones that you want. restart X after you're done
<lunitik> nino_: VMWare Server is free too! They just want money for VMware ESX Server
<_arthurb> anyone knows in what package the keyboard layouts are ?
<j_> k ill try that
<lunitik> _arthurb: They should be installed... go to KControl > Regional and Accessability > Keyboard Layout  :/
<_arthurb> lunitik: yes, nothing is displayed
<_arthurb> I can't pick because there is no choice at all
<lunitik> _arthurb: I have like 324563786536 keyboard layouts available in there  :/
<nino_> mwaha ha ha  Linux is taking over the world (===(evil smile :)=== )
<lunitik> nino_: I think thats the plan  :P
<Jucato> sshh!!! there might be spies listening...
<lunitik> nino_: Companies get to do what they want, without having to invest in an entire operating system... so it works out for everyone  :)
<_arthurb> lunitik: I don't ;) that's why I'm asking
<nino_> lately alot of companies have switched to linux!!
<lunitik> _arthurb: I dunno, this is a default install for the most part...
<lunitik> nino_: Not really, Oracle made there Linux initiatives more aggressive... they've been in the Linux landscape for a while though
<lunitik> nino_: They were one of the initial Red Hat investors... them, IBM, Novell etc
<siliticx> Anyway, beside the look i dont see a point to linux anyway
<lunitik> Even Bill Gates invested in Red Hat... although not via Microsoft...
<siliticx> cant do .net 3.0 or game properly so im out, peace out
<Jucato> O_o
<Jucato> and that's supposed to be Linux's fault?
<nino_> lunitik Small bussiness here in South Africa have switched over Production, Accounting firms Even our Tax Offices run linux now!!
<siliticx> nope, just how the world is done.
<lunitik> Mono and Cegega/Wine are both doing Gaming and .NET things
<Jucato> considering who owns/made .NET and what technology games use, I'm not surprised.
<siliticx> yeah mono which has hardly a .net 2.0 version
<siliticx> aaaaand my shitty ATI drivers are erally helping.
<Jucato> anyway, let's not get carried into an offtopic discussion, shall we?
<Werdnum> I've noticed a "DCOM" used to control Kaffeine and Konversation and such
<lunitik> siliticx: oh well... you'll be sadly missed in the community?
<Werdnum> is there a tutorial or something on that?
<hollywoodb> nino_: a lot of institutions are starting to realize that they can hire a good linux tech (or techs) with long-term employment goals for cheaper than long-term license agreements with your mainstream commercial OS
<siliticx> nah, piece, im out, the on;ly reason i came here was for amarok anyway
<Jucato> Werdnum: DCOP
<Werdnum> bah, same thing :-P
<siliticx> too baed theres no amarok for windows, heh
<Jucato> not it isn't :P
<lunitik> siliticx: Virtual PC
<siliticx> ,,,
<lunitik> siliticx: you'll be missed  :/
<siliticx> heh
<Jucato> too bad there's no KDE on Windows, or a good filesystem like ext3 or reiser, etc.
<Jucato> he won't :P
<siliticx> ill still try to come and hang out while im bored
<lunitik> siliticx: I was being sarcastic...
<nino_> hollywoodb and some outsourcing vendors make a killing with windowa support here!!
<siliticx> juc, nope it haaas only 1 thing. compatibility, which is the most important ^^
<lunitik> siliticx: By the way, god invented game consoles for gaming
<siliticx> thats why im getting a ps3 ;P
<nino_> Linux is really starting to step up now!!
<felixjet> i forgot the tar -XXX to backup a folder... can someone say them please
<siliticx> least  ill be stuck with liux on it for a while ;P
<felixjet> the parameters
<hollywoodb> Jucato: I was really hoping WinFS would make the grade, if only to offer something new and provide incentive for the competition
<Jucato> hollywoodb: guess you're hopes were shattered :)
<lunitik> felixjet: sudo apt-get install dirvish
<siliticx> yeah, and ill go code in winFX, cya ;P
* Jucato notes that trolls come in all shapes, sizes, and tactics
<felixjet> lunitik: its like keep?
<felixjet> !dirvish
<ubotu> dirvish: Filesystem based backup system using rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1 (edgy), package size 58 kB, installed size 244 kB
<lunitik> hollywoodb: It did provide incentive...
<lunitik> hollywoodb: Even if WinFS never produced... KDE folks are working on what WinFS provided
<felixjet> $ dirvish
<felixjet> ERROR: no master configuration file
<hollywoodb> lunitik: GnomeFS (File Storage) is under active development as well... I guess I'm all about new products and innovation, even if it isn't coming from the camps I like to support
<lunitik> hollywoodb: GnomeFS is about to die afaik... and provides nothing like WinFS promised
<Werdnum> is there a konversation script for amarok integration?
<hollywoodb> lunitik: gimme a minute, i might have that name wrong
<lunitik> Werdnum: yes
<Werdnum> lunitik: where is it?
<Jucato> Werdnum: what do you mean by "amarok integration"?
<method|> Werdnum: theres a built in announce script
<Werdnum> Jucato: NP on request, control it from x-chat
<method|> i wrote one also
<method|> amaroK|mp3 [a: mackshit s: Mack Lessons Radio #47.mp3]  [28:51/128] 
<lunitik> Werdnum: hmm... I don't see it either... but there is such a thing... because folks in #kde do it all the time  :/
<Jucato> ah, I don't think there is one by default, I mean controlling Amarok from Konvi
<Jucato>  /media shows the current playing song
* method| is listening to Mack lessons Radio #47 [Amarok] 
* Jucato is listening to Garnet Crow - Timeless Sleep [00:04:30]  [Amarok] 
* Werdnum is listening to Seether - Fine Again [Amarok] 
<nino_> whatever you do dont ask for mp3 support in amarok!! LOL!!
<Werdnum> yay
<lunitik> nino_: #amarok is for the client... they don't support xine/gstreamer/helix there... they just use those backends...
<Jucato> Werdnum: you might try looking in kde-apps.org if such a script exists (controlling Amarok from Konversation)
<dooowweeedoo> hey
<dooowweeedoo> who was talking to j_
<hollywoodb> lunitik: Gnome Storage was what I was aiming at: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/storage/
<dooowweeedoo> awhile ago about the resolutions
<nino_> oooh
<lunitik> hollywoodb: ahh... I haven't heard from that guy in a while....
<Jucato> dooowweeedoo: I was, I think
<dooowweeedoo> yea
<dooowweeedoo> its me
<dooowweeedoo> hah
<dooowweeedoo> it kinda screwed up
<dooowweeedoo> screen went black
<Jucato> dooowweeedoo: then?
<dooowweeedoo> when i changed it to 1280x1024
<dooowweeedoo> and finish the rest of the setup
<dooowweeedoo> i restarted x
<dooowweeedoo> and it went black
<dooowweeedoo> with some red letters at the top
<dooowweeedoo> and it stayed like that
<lunitik> hollywoodb: you can tell its old because the gnome pics still only have Applications and Actions or whatever
<hollywoodb> lunitik: actually from what I see of Gnome 3.0 mockups that's where 3.0 is heading... seems its mostly "task-orientated" ... though I'll admit I haven't bothered to check the last time CVS on Storage was modified
<Jucato> dooowweeedoo: when happens, press Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in (command line), then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" again. then "startx"
<dooowweeedoo> so should i start in recovery mode
<dooowweeedoo> ?
* lunitik thinks Gnome 3.0 will never happen... too many corporations insisting things stay ABI compatible....
<dooowweeedoo> and run that command?
<Jucato> dooowweeedoo: not necessary, when you get to that blank screen, just press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<dooowweeedoo> ahh ok
<hollywoodb> lunitik: I'm thinking it'll be along the lines of putting Gnome 2.x into maintenance mode for a good long time until corporate environments fine it worth their time and upgrade... sort of how CentOS and *buntu LTS work
<dooowweeedoo> ill try that
* lunitik thinks Ubuntu lost all chances to get into corporations with its X debacle a while back  :/
<lunitik> Although, to be fair, no corporation would push those things out without testing... but still
<hollywoodb> lunitik: Ubuntu is still pretty young in the corporate world... from what I've experience the first word that comes up when linux migration gets mentioned is "RedHat"
<lunitik> hollywoodb: Depends... Whenever I've talked about it with people, they tend to say "SUSE!" ... which is what IBM, and now Microsoft will tell you too...
<root> alright that worked
* lunitik attended a tech school... they all said SUSE was prefered...
<lunitik> Don't IRC as root
<j_> k
<j_> i don't know i think my settings went to default
<hollywoodb> lunitik: maybe its just me, but SuSE rubs me the wrong way... I *really* don't like popping open any given config file in /etc/ that I *know* how to edit to suit my purposes and there's twelve lines of comments placed inconveniently there by yaST.
<lunitik> Logout and back in as a normal user....
<j_> how do i do that?
<MistaED> where are the mockups for topaz/gnome3?
<method|> SuSE sucks for one reason and one reason only
<lunitik> hollywoodb: Comments are always good.... even if you know what you're doing
<method|> the YaST/xen bugs
<method|> the package management in the newest suse is severely broken and slow
<method|> its worse than yum
<method|> that says alot
<lunitik> method|: They were the first to try and put pretty buttons over Xen.... there is going to be issues
<hollywoodb> lunitik: yeah, but not when they consist of "Do Not edit this file manually!" and variants... I also don't like the immense number of cross-dependencies, its as if its a Gentoo system with every possible USE flag enabled, but to each their own I guess.
<lunitik> method|: Everyone knows about the package management issues... they are improving for newest SUSE though
<method|> i hope they do
* hollywoodb shuffles this over to #kubuntu-offtopic before people get rattled
<method|> PCLinuxOS is the best rpm distro imo
<method|> i love pclos
<lunitik> PCLinuxOS is Mandriva One with a goofy looking theme  :/
<hollywoodb> method|: cpu scaling and suspend/resume are broken on my laptop... I can get it to work with my own scripts, but neither mandriva nor pclinuxos will let it happen by default
<Healot> and bad packaging...
<method|> PCLOS is mandriva one but ten times better
<lunitik> Healot: They just use Mandriva packages, so you can't blame that on them   :P
<method|> with better fonts by default, multimedia support, a great community, and a nice package manager (apt-get)
<method|> they just have a few major bugs that prevents me from using it (ipw2200 wep bug)
<lunitik> method|: They'll change the package manager soon... they have to, apt4rpm is dead... and PCLinuxOS folks aren't talented enough to maintain it
<hollywoodb> PCLinuxOS is "nice", but why do I want to write acpi scripts when I could be here tell you people how I don't want to write acpi scritps?!  *smirk*
<hollywoodb> man I can't spell tonite
<Shaddar> hi ... how can i change the device an interface is using ? (my wireless-lan-interface uses the ethernet-controller instead of my wlan-adapter :| )
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: you mean like eth0 or eth1 ?
<Shaddar> yes
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: if they're consistent in their device assignments it shouldn't matter, are they erratic?
<method|> [01:20]  <lunitik> method|: They'll change the package manager soon... they have to, apt4rpm is dead... and PCLinuxOS folks aren't talented enough to maintain it
<method|> will be interesting to see what happens
<Shaddar> when i'm looking up with ifconfig eth1 is my wlan-adapter, bzw iwconfig shows my ethernet-controller as eth1
<Shaddar> @ hollywoodb
<Shaddar> bzw=but oO
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: does iwconfig say eth1 has wireless extensions?
<Shaddar> yes
<Shaddar> and the mac-address doesn't fit with the mac-adr. of my wlanadapter
<j_> hey jucato
<Jucato> hi j_. did it work?
<j_> yea thanks
<j_> haha
<j_> where can i find the xserver config file?
<Healot> it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: don't know why wlan don't work automatically ... one week ago i installed kubuntu first time and wlan worked without probs, yesterday is reinstalled and nothing works :(
<Shaddar> -s
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: well, you can set module aliases that say "when I load wlan driver I make it eth1 no matter what"... although it shouldn't be necessary
<j_> smaggard
<j_> can you send me that windows mounting how to
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<j_> thanks
<Jucato> j_: ^^^^^
<j_> thanks
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: yes, but why are there different controllers listed as eth1 ? i thought this must be consistent (so eth1 = wlan and eth0 = ethernet for example)
<jobless_> guys does anybody know a reader for reading simple captchas?
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: well, depending on the card and driver, you can get multiple /dev/ nodes for a single device... it isn't uncommon for madwifi driver to create /dev/ath0 (with wireless extensions) and /dev/wlan0 or /dev/wifi0 (without wifi extensions, ironically)
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: and they will be listed in iwconfig and ifconfig seperately, but with same MAC address... if your mac addresses aren't matching, something is wrong
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: yes, the mac's aren't matching ... don't know why, last installation this problem didn't occure ... i reinstalled kubuntu twice yesterday and both times this prob
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: and if that is indeed the case (MAC addresses aren't correct), its relatively trivial to fix...
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: this doc is for RedHat, but the syntax in the first 'code' box is the important part: http://www.linux.com/guides/solrhe/Securing-Optimizing-Linux-RH-Edition-v1.3/chap8sec88.shtml
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: where it says 'alias...' ... on a kubuntu box you can put those lines in /etc/modprobe.d/arch-aliases
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: so if you know which module is for which card you can force it to eth1 or eth0.. but if one is ath0 you should keep forcing it to ath0, not change it to eth1, for example
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: hm, what do you mean with "module" ? i can identify my wlan-adapter through mac (don't know if this helps me ^^)
<richee_> hello
<Shaddar> <-- linux-beginner :|
<richee_> <
<richee_> this was unexpected
<richee_> as in link from ubuntu web site got me here
<richee_> anywat,  i need some help with wireless and static ip, please
<lunitik> method|: Interesting? how... they'll likely just adopt smart  :/
<method|> yeah i can see that happening
<method|> smart is pretty good tho
<method|> thats what half of opensuse 10.1 users are using
<richee_> wireless staic ip - help -please;)
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: takes a bit of know-how I guess... I know my wlan card is an Intel 2915ABG which is supported by the ipw2200 driver... I know on my desktop my NIC is an nforce3 ethernet card which is supported by 'forcedeth' module
<Shaddar> the chipset is intel 2200BG so i guess it needs the ipw2200 driver as well ^^
<j_> hey jucato
<j_> do you have any other ideas
<j_> on how to get 1280 resolution
<j_> ?
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: but it seems that something doesn't work
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: yep... and if you know your NIC it isn't 'terribly' hard to figure out... if its a realtek there's a good chance the module starts with rt, broadcom likely to start with bc.. all viewable via 'lsmod'
<richee_> would some kind soul please respond to my request.  I've been trying for 2 weeks to get any form of linux server wiv samba and lamp going for two weeks.  I've samba,  I've got lamp.  Now all I need is a static ip over my wireless,  PLEAS EPLEASE b4 I go insane (perhaps it's too l8)
<hollywoodb> richee_: got a router?
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: sry for asking : NIC ? :o
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: Network Interface Controller == network card ;) generally meaning ethernet, not wifi
<richee_> I got a wireless connection working,  but only wiv DHCP.  Idealy I'd like wireless wivout the gui but i've given up there
<hollywoodb> richee_: got a router?
<richee_> yes
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: i guess it's an intelchip as well
<hollywoodb> richee_: set your router to assign IP via MAC address, then you can use dhcp on your system and get the same IP every time
<harmental> hye everybody....
<richee_> thought of that,  my wireless router has no such option.  would ave been ideal
<harmental> what is the correct ligne for the fstab when mounting a fat32 disk (iocharset, nls and codepage options)
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: it'll probably take a bit of experimentation, but if you can identify which module is for which card you can use alias lines like those in /etc/modprobe.d/arch-aliases
<richee_> but hey,  you've given me an idea,  possibly there's a firmware update to take care of it.  I'll check it out, unlikelt but worth a try
<hollywoodb> richee_: well, it isn't a kde app, but I've used wifi-radar successfully before, it's dead-easy to set up
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: oh, my ethernetcontroller is a broadcom gigabit ethernet (looked for it with lspci)
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: then there's a good chance the module for that card starts with 'bc'... perhaps 'bc43xx' or something similar
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: how can i look for the module-name ?
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: sudo lsmod | less
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: will list modules
<richee_> Tried that this morning but all it did was loose me my connection.  I think it's cos I gom bcm43xx.  I've had all sorts of problems just getting that working,  especially wiv wpa.
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: thx, but neither a module with "bc" starting nor with 2200 or something similar :|
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: might take a little more research then... I don't pretend to know what every single module represents, although I wouldn't mind having those bragging rights ;)
<richee_> anyways,  thnx.   I'm gonna have a look @ stting the router to dish out the ip for me.  I looked at this a couple of weeks ago,  no joy,  but I've a feeling there's a way.  So I'm off googling, and cheers,  I'm slightly more sane than b4 ;)
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: so i have no chance of getting my wlan work without detailled search, right ? ^^
<richee_> holywoodb: anyways,  thnx.   I'm gonna have a look @ stting the router to dish out the ip for me.  I looked at this a couple of weeks ago,  no joy,  but I've a feeling there's a way.  So I'm off googling, and cheers,  I'm slightly more sane than b4 ;)
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: probably, if you search google for what 'lspci' says the chip is you should find out which module pretty quick
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: you mena something like this : Broadcom BCM5751M Gigabit-LAN, works, using the tg3 kernel module ?
<Shaddar> mena=mean oO
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: could be, BCM5751M is the important part, so if 'lsmod' lists the 'tg3' module, there ya go
<Shaddar> no it doesn't list it :(
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: you could always post the output of 'lspci' and 'lsmod', as well as 'ifconfig' and 'iwconfig' to the forums and wait a response
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: thx (typing all the lines manually sucks -.-)
<|joe|> helo
<xsacha> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<xsacha> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> any ideas how i can reconfigure my kernel to add something in? or i have to compile?
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: in konsole you can highlight and rightclick->copy also, if you highlight and then middle-click somewhere else it will paste... this works for terminal and *all* things linux
<hollywoodb> xsacha: read the second link you got from "!kernel"
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: yes, but without any connection to other pcs or the internet i can't c&p ^^
<xsacha> so i have to compile it?
<hollywoodb> xsacha: not necessarily, read that document
<Shaddar> hollywoodb : irc is running on dekstop-pc not on laptop
<xsacha> cant i just do something to reconfigure kernel?
<Shaddar> desktop
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: OK, then: lsmod > lsmod.txt
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: that'll make a file lsmod.txt with the output from lsmod
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: (oh, and sudo first if needed)... you can do that with any command
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: then use a floppy/usb drive/CDR to copy it over
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: oh, right ^^ usb-stick i... good idea, thx ^^
* hollywoodb goes to bed
<Shaddar> gn8 ^^
<richee_> hollywoodb:  Your suggestion has born fruit.  My router does not support if allocation natively,  but I've found a third party firmware provider that will enable this feature.  Looks like this is going to solve my problem,  cheers
<richee_> hollywoodb:  ip allocation  not if  ;)
<Shaddar> anyone an idea why my usbstick always deletes every file/folder i copy to it with linux ? (are there any necessary actions before copying to an usbsstick in linux) ?
<|joe|> Shaddar: do you always correctly umount?
<Jucato> Safely Remove
<Shaddar> |joe|: no ... don't know how because the terminal for examples doesn't work with usb-stick cause of quotes in name (perhaps i'm to stupid to get it work ^^)
<|joe|> Shaddar: what do you mean terminal doesn't work with usb-stick?
<Shaddar> |joe|: i was trying to copy the files by terminal (cp)
<|joe|> Shaddar: and how did you mount the usb stick? via kde?
<Shaddar> |joe| : but my usb-stick wasn't accepted as a folder to copy in
<Shaddar> |joe| : yes ... asked if i want to open usbstick in new window ... clikced ok (so it has to be mounted automatically right ? )
<|joe|> Shaddar: yes it should
<Shaddar> |joe|: how do i unmount it manually ? (safely remove didn't work as well :( )
<|joe|> Shaddar: generally you have to always unmount the usb mass storage devices before detaching them
<|joe|> Shaddar: you can do it eg then by clicking on the device icon in kde and selecting safely remove as Jucato suggested
<|joe|> Shaddar: otherwise the data can get only cached in your computer; by "safely remove" they will be flushed to your stick
<Shaddar> |joe|: didnt work ^^ safely removed devide, put it back in usb-slot and files are deleted :(
<Shaddar> device
<|joe|> Shaddar: that's the worse cast
<|joe|> e
<Shaddar> |joe|: oh oO second time trying to remove safely it worked oO
<Jucato> :P
<|joe|> not _that_ worse after all :)
<|joe|> but i had once a usb card reader for sc cards that worked flawlessly under winxp
<Shaddar> did exactly the same actions ... first time didn't work, second time it worked ... sometimes i don't understand computers oO
<|joe|> and on linux i couldn't fill it to more than 50% .... the fs got always corrupted
<|joe|> but it was no name so i assume it was just standard-unfriendly or similar
<Shaddar> hm ... the format by copying for example "lsmod > lsmod.txt" is really bad oO no wordwrap -.-
<Jucato> ??
<|joe|> ?
<Jucato> mine has
<Shaddar> hm ... after c&p there is wordwrap ... in editor not
<harmental> hi everybody....
<harmental> i have an encoding problem...
<harmental> i have my box set to UTF...
<harmental> however i often work with windows files using special chars (  )
<harmental> when i open those files with kate (kate is set to utf) strange symbols appear...
<harmental> if i set kate to use ISO text is ok again....
<harmental> is there a way to let kate (and the rest pieces of software for that matter) set to UTF while preserving compatibility w/ Windows?
<harmental> anybody?
<ME> geia
<Admiral_Chicago> harmental: not everyone is around or knows the answer
<Schalken> how can i reset the kmenu?
<mat__> Hallo
<mat__> =)
<Jucato> Schalken: "kbuildsycoca --incremental" ? (what do you mean by "reset"?
<Schalken> Jucato: im trying to undo some edits i made
<Schalken> will that undo them all?
<Jucato> Schalken: ah. no. that command "refreshes" K Menu.. sorry
<mat__> I got a question: Even though I installed kdmtheme via apt-get I cannot find it in Systemproperties... Why? (got edgy eft)
<Schalken> Jucato: "refreshes"?
<Jucato> Schalken: for example, if you installed a program that doesn't immediately show up in K Menu.you need to refresh it
<Schalken> Jucato: ah okay
<Jucato> mat__: it's a bug. you need to use KControl (Alt+F2, "kcontrol")_
<mat__> Jucato: that's annoying... =S
<Jucato> mat__: it's a bug. of course it's annoying :P
<Jucato> Schalken: not entirely sure, but this would completely undo all. go to ~/.config/menus and delete the applications-menu file there
<mat__> Jucato: so why it get's not fixed... =P gg
<Schalken> Jucato: thats the file that contains my manual configuration and if i delete it it goes back to sysdefault?
<Jucato> mat__: because it's a new bug (only in Edgy)? and might require a bit more fixing than a simple patch
<Jucato> Schalken: I believe so
<mat__> Jucato: it works! Thx a lot! *thumbsup*
<Jucato> ok
<mat__> Other question: My hardware-monitor is 1280x800 but Xorg uses 12024x768. How can I fix this? (with WinXP Home it does work, have an Acer Aspire 1640ZWLMi)
<mat__> of course 1024x768... sorry, typo
<mat__> I already tried manualy to fix this, but xorg.conf get's overwritten. (gues by kde)
<mat__> tried also sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg but after a xserver restart it overwrites my xorg.conf...
<mat__> can sb help?
<|joe|> mat__: when do you think  it gets overwritten? in kdm?
<mat__> joe: i only gues...
<mat__> joe: i tried with KDE-Monitor but there also it doesn't work... damned!
<mat__> joe: could it be, that i got shared memory?
<|joe|> mat__: ?
<mat__> joe: i got 1024mb ram and my graphiccard uses the ram as videoram. you know sharedmemory...
<|joe|> mat__: i'm not actually sure what is your problem
<|joe|> mat__: but if you want to you can try the following
<|joe|> mat__: shut down kde and x, stop kdm
<|joe|> mat__: fix xorg.conf
<|joe|> mat__: and run X manually (X in the console)
<zoetrope666> hi all :) can someone help me > i've been downloading different login window themes and trying them out, however in the process i appear to have lost the 'restart' and 'shutdown' options from both my login window at startup, and from my quit menu at shutdown. is this fixable? im using ubuntu
<|joe|> mat__: if you don't have the right resolution, you have a problem :)
<mat__> joe: will try... brb brb
<|joe|> mat__: provided that you're not fiddling with system settings with root privileges in kde
<harmental> i have simple question here......
<mat__> joe: re
<harmental> how can i share an usb-memory between kubuntu (edgy) and windows (xp) regarding the encoding
<harmental> utf for linux
<mat__> joe: well my xorg.conf file is correct, but it doesn't look like as if my resolution is correct...
<harmental> when i create text files with special chars (  ) in win they don work in linux
<lupine_85> harmental: winxp should be able to do utf8 as well
<harmental> the other way round works nicely...
<lupine_85> really it's a windows support question :/ -- it's probably using iso-8859-1
<lupine_85> maybe try #windows ? :)
<|joe|> mat__: can you take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<|joe|> lupine_85: windows and utf8? i haven't heard of it
<harmental> lupine_85: well...i dont know what windows does ....but i can assure that i cant modify nor create utf files with xp
<rolando_> hola
<rolando_> how can i make my sd card reader work again with edgy?
<mat__> |joe| mean KSystemLog->X.Org-Protocol?
<|joe|> mat__: maybe, i use less /var/log/Xblabla :)
<lupine_85> any relatively modern OS "should" be able to...
<|joe|> harmental: i'd say windows uses its special codepages
<lupine_85> do the special characters made in windows, appear in windows?
<Schalken> what do i need to do to get konqueror to detect the java plugin?
<harmental> yes...
<|joe|> harmental: you should probably play with mount and iocharset, codepage parameters
<lupine_85> if so, you could force ubuntu to read & write the usb stick with that codepage, but that's a nasty hack
<lupine_85> personally i'd fix/dump windows :)
<|joe|> lupine_85: what win do you have? (lang)
<lupine_85> I don't have Windows at all
<lupine_85> PoS
<|joe|> Schalken: did you look at the java tab in konq settings?
<|joe|> oh sorry
<|joe|> harmental:  what win do you have? (lang)
<rolando_> i get sd card detected in socket 3
<Schalken> |joe|: what needs to be configured?
<harmental> |joe|: english
<harmental> xp
<rolando_> dmesg
<|joe|> harmental: ehm and what special chars do you mean?
<|joe|> Schalken: konq settings, java & java script, globally enable java, and the correct binary
<|joe|> Schalken: i'd suggest sun 1.5
<Trist_an> hello
<mat__> |joe|: well, it says that it loaded it with 1280x800, but I don't trust, because my icons are so stretched...
<Trist_an> I have uninstalled powernowd and I want to reinstall it. But now, synaptic tells me he will uninstall kubuntu-desktop. How can I just tell him to just reinstall powernowd without uninstalling kubuntu-desktop?
<lunitik> |joe|: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin from multiverse and everything will be fine
<lunitik> Trist_an: sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<|joe|> lunitik: and set alternatives ... right now i forgot how
<harmental> |joe|: &  *  
<Schalken> |joe|: i have sun-java5-plugin and dependencies. path is correct ('java') and enabled globally, however, it does not show up when i do 'scan for new plugins' in the plugins side-tab.
<lunitik> |joe|: that package automatically handles alternatives via the post-inst script....
<|joe|> harmental: well i can't read it either :)
<|joe|> lunitik: are you sure? i had to change it manually .....
<|joe|> mat__: so try changing xorg.conf to 1280x768 and see if something changes
<ortigosa> somebody knows where can i find themes for kubuntu???
<harmental> i dont understand.....
<mat__> |joe| again brb... =)
<noiesmo> ortigosa, check out kde-look.org
<ortigosa> than k you very much
<Schalken> |joe|: anything else i need to do?
<rolando_> no1 has a laptop with sd card reader?
<rolando_> it worked with dappe
<rolando_> r
<|joe|> Schalken: i think that should be everything ...btw my binary in konq settings is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/bin/java
<rolando_> but now it wont work again
<|joe|> rolando_: the only thing about built-in card readers in laptops is that they like to crash the comp
<|joe|> rolando_: the only thing i know, sorry :)
<rolando_> |joe|: it worked before
<Schalken> |joe|: is it supposed to show up when i do 'scan for new plugins'?
<|joe|> Schalken: i'm not sure
<|joe|> Schalken: i did it maybe half year ago
<Schalken> |joe|: does it show up on yours? all i have is flash and kaffeine plugins under 'netscape'?
<|joe|> Schalken: the java settings are not in the plugins
<Schalken> |joe|: okay
<mat__> |joe| re
<|joe|> mat__:
<mat__> |joe|: it looks exactly the same... no difference... that sucks...
<mat__> |joe|: well, at least it works!=D
<|joe|> mat__: hm, but that's not good, is it :)
<MRMorefield-ft> hhow to uninstal?
<MRMorefield-ft> sudo apt-get
<|joe|> mat__: so your X log says it's in 1280x800, but it's only in 1280x768, right?
<mat__> |joe|: on my homecomputer I didn't got my soundcard working, THAT was annoying! In the end a friend of mine got i fixed... =)
<mat__> |joe| looks like as i had school now... llap! *waves*
<pred2k3> how to install rpms under debian?
<|joe|> pred2k3: if you really need to you can use alien and hope everything works
<suhaib> hi
<lunitik> pred2k3: alien --to-deb some.rpm ... sudo dpkg -i some.deb
<pred2k3> thx
<pred2k3> ^
<adam_> I have just installed edgy+kubuntu, and I am tryign to work out how to configure multiple panels in kde. I right click the panel, go to 'Configure Panel...', but tehre is no option to choose the other pannel I added. Anyone know where it has gone? Thanks.
<|joe|> adam_: right click on panel and select add new panel
<Admiral_Chicago> adam_: scroll down in the drop down menu?
<lunitik> adam_: all configuration should apply to both panels... theres also an option in Kcontrol > Desktop > Panels > Appearance under "Advanced"
<adam_> thanks. I have done that - I have 2 panels. but on the configure screen i can only change the first one
<lunitik> That option is only applicable if its a menu panel though
<ohmbr> hi, i'm having problems to configure abnt2 keyboards... does somebody could help me?
<adam_> 'right click > add new pannel' doesnt seem to have an option for a menu panel
<twosouls82> good day :)
<ohmbr> where can i find a good tutorial about that?/
<freewill> how shoud the thing look that i have to add like deb url edgy-backports... for libxine extras/win32codecs on edgy?
<adam__> I have just installed edgy+kubuntu, and I am tryign to work out how to configure multiple panels in kde (I have already added an addition Panel). I right click the panel, go to 'Configure Panel...', but there is no option to choose the other pannel I added. Anyone know where it has gone? Thanks.
<twosouls82> !restrictedformats | freewill
<ubotu> freewill: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adam_> lunitik: I was sure in pervious versions I could configure different panels independantly. Ie have one small one at the top, and one big on at the bottom
<maryen> hi
<lunitik> adam_: I'm not sure... I have a small menu panel and large regular panel though... perhaps this is what you did before?
<twosouls82> what is the name of the tool that helps me cleaning up my installation, by asking me which package to keep, again?
<Shaddar> anyone knows good how-to's for installing and configure kubuntu ?
<twosouls82> Shaddar: any specific subjecy?
<adam_> lunitik: Ok, thanks. can you tell me how to add a menu panel? it doesnt seem to be on the add new panel list
<twosouls82> s/subjecy/subject
<Trist_an> Is there anyway to have a shortcut in konqueror to disply the files in a list?
<twosouls82> Trist_an: choose the detail view and then save the view in the Filemanager profile
<Shaddar> twosouls82: not really ... want a stable system to work with
<lunitik> adam_: KControl > Desktop > Behavior  "Application Bar" or whatever in the middle...
<twosouls82> Shaddar: you should really check out the wiki of ubuntu; it has (almost) all your answers
<Trist_an> twosouls82, that will activate this by default for all the time. I just want a shortcut so I can switch to details when I want
<Shaddar> twosouls82: the how-to's there work for kde as well as for gnome ?
<twosouls82> Trist_an: in that case, I guess, the answer is no... hence the shortcut isn't configurable for it the the "Configure Shortcuts" dialogue
<twosouls82> -the
<adam_> lunitik: thanks, but that doesnt seem to be it. it was definatly a seperate panel I could configure
<adam_> thanks for the help tho
<oswaldo> someone know configure devide on LTSP??
<oswaldo> how cd-rom,floppy etc all this about client LTSP?
<oswaldo> active cd-rom,floppy,pendrive in client LTSP?
<|joe|> lunitik: i think you can't actually change settings for the menu bar, can you?
<|joe|> lunitik: now i think this was what adam was looking for
<Shaddar> am i connected to a network if wireless assistant says "successfully connected" but the little arrow beside the network is missing ?
<hesperus_> hi, how can i burn bin/cue files in linux? i have k3b
<lunitik> |joe|: you can change its appearence, but thats about it
<lunitik> hesperus_: no idea, I use cdrecord myself... rather than have k3b do it...
<[DOW] Shaddar|AFK> am i connected to a network if wireless assistant says "successfully connected" but the little arrow beside the network is missing ? (don't know if question was submitted before disconnect)
<hesperus_> lunitik: any one-liner then? :)
<lunitik> hesperus_: 'cdrecord dev=/dev/hdwhatever --data some.bin some.cue' should be fine...
<|joe|> hesperus_: isn't the .cue just a text file description? i think one can convert somehow
<phubeone> hello, got a quick question
<hesperus_> |joe|: yeap
<phubeone> trying to install xgl
<|joe|> and the .bin is actually .iso isnt't it?
<phubeone> and i'm running this command
<phubeone> sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome
<phubeone> and it says compiz package not found
<hesperus_> |joe|: i'm not sure what format is bin exactly... it's as big as an iso
<phubeone> i'm a linux noob and just following a guide at ubuntuguide.org
<lunitik> phubeone: you need universe at least... although beware that compiz with kde is messy
<|joe|> lunitik: hm what do you mean by appearance? i coultn't change anything about it (size, position, background etc)
<phubeone> lunitik: ah i just want to check it out.  and what is universe =D
<lunitik> phubeone: read the comments in sources.list and do what it says
<phubeone> ah gotcha, thanks for the info
<phubeone> gonna look that up right now
<lunitik> |joe|: you can make it transparent etc... although all panels are configured to be the same afaik
<Admiral_Chicago> phubeone: did you ask in #ubuntu-xgl?
<phubeone> cool will do chicago
<phubeone> thanks for pointing in the right direction.. just learning this
<Admiral_Chicago> phubeone: yea i had a lot of help there, it took me a while to get it installed
<khirr> ello, what proghram should i use to open rar files
<Hobbsee> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Hobbsee> khirr: ^
<khirr> i0m cheking :D
<khirr> eating tamal :D
<khirr> doent exist this page ;S
<khirr> without pointf :D
<poe> hope they choke ya
<MaterMaravillae> hi, do any of you guys have a geforce 6600 gt?
<MaterMaravillae> isn't this too much?
<MaterMaravillae> 63098 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12619.496 FPS
<MaterMaravillae> (with glxgears -printfps)
<lunitik>  ubotu needs a way to link to different wiki pages per channel... the rar factoid should link to something about ark... NOT gnome methods  :/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about needs a way to link to different wiki pages per channel... the rar factoid should link to something about ark... NOT gnome methods  :/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunitik> BLAH
<gnomefreak> MaterMaravillae: first its not a benchmark and most cards get no where near that concider yourself lucky as hell
<lunitik> stupid bot
<MaterMaravillae> the thing is, gnomefreak, i was trying that because i dont get to change the resolution, i just get 800x600
<MaterMaravillae> in win it happens the same
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MaterMaravillae> reinstalling drivers didn't help
* lunitik wonders why gnomefreak is in #kubuntu  ... just helping out or something?
<MaterMaravillae> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<MaterMaravillae> neither
<MaterMaravillae> im afraid its broken
<gnomefreak> MaterMaravillae: follow the instructions on the link ubotu posted above
<MaterMaravillae> thats why i dont understand so many fps
<MaterMaravillae> ok
<gnomefreak> MaterMaravillae: first make sure your monitor specs are the same as you have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> MaterMaravillae: ubuntu doesnt always set the right refresh rates
<MaterMaravillae> yeah i know
<MaterMaravillae> what made me think the video card is broken is that i have the same problem in win
<MaterMaravillae> im gonna take a look at the card
<MaterMaravillae> thx guys
<Electrolyte> Can anyone tell me why XOrg is using 10% CPU constantly?
<Electrolyte> It never uesd more than 2% in Dapper.
<Electrolyte> used*
<lunitik> Electrolyte: no idea... you using compiz/xgl?
<Electrolyte> Nope.
<Electrolyte> Standard X.
<lunitik> Electrolyte: fwiw, I think Dapper was the last Xorg maintained by Daniel Stone... he's pretty much an X god... so its hard to compete with his work... although I'm not sure thats the actual issue....
<Electrolyte> It's annoying when playing a game like UT2004, as it causes the game to keep skipping every half a second.
<Electrolyte> I have to keep restarting X to fix it :/
<Electrolyte> Actually, it causes the whole system to skip every half a second :|
<khaije> does anyone have an interest in explaining why flac in amarok has been broken for so long?
<khaije> (or any advice on setting up kubuntu to use gstreamer)
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<delight> on first right click in konqeuror on desktop i either have konqueror crash or some strange warnings about DCopserver or some thing about snv entry
<delight> svn not snv
<delight> aanybody got the same problem
<delight> ?
<wildchild> which program is playing files like mediaplayer on the internet: x-mplayer2 maybe?
<e1mer> hello all
<e1mer> is there a tool to translate wvdial.conf to kppp arguments?
<Electrolyte> Well there we go.
<Electrolyte> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace fixed the X problem.
<Electrolyte> Getting really cheesed off with it now.
<Bora> es
<Bora> hello
<Bora> i need some help
<Bora> :)
<Bora> how can I set up the source list in kubuntu?
<wedgeV> my X resolution gets changed to 640x480 once i log in, in KDM it is a 1680x1050... this never happend before, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> !repos | Bora
<ubotu> Bora: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<e1mer> is there a tool to translate wvdial.conf to kppp arguments?
<MaterMaravillae> wedgeV take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bora> thank you ubotu
<MaterMaravillae> in modes, make sure the highest resolution is the first one
<wedgeV> MaterMaravillae: it is
<Bora> have a nice day
<wedgeV> and it always worked fine
<wedgeV> till now
<MaterMaravillae> then i cant help you
<MaterMaravillae> maybe your card broke up like mine
<wedgeV> it works fine in KDM
<wedgeV> eg: the login screen is in 1680x1050
<yamal> wedgeV: if it has the correct size in kdm but not once logged in, then check the window manager's (kde?) settings
<wedgeV> yamal: yea i did, but i can only select 640x480 and 800x600 in kde, and i have never been able to select anything else, but the resolution has always been fine
<wedgeV> it even worked fine when i booted earlier today
<gnomefreak> !fixres | wedgeV
<ubotu> wedgeV: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<wedgeV> i already read that
<wedgeV> and my xorg.conf is fine
<yamal> the X server isn't the problem since it does work correctly when only kdm is started
<wedgeV> yes
<wedgeV> the KDE settings didnt have any effect. seems like they do now
<yamal> wedgeV: quite some bugs reported on this subject :/
<wedgeV> yamal: do you have a url?
<yamal> do you have more than one screen in xorg?
<wedgeV> no
<wedgeV> one, with 1680x1050 as the first mode
<yamal> wedgeV: launchpad bug #46875
<yamal> seems similar but no solution alas
<yamal> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/46875
<yamal> and other than that changing works for them and doesn't for you
<wedgeV> yes... i'll take a look at .kde/share/config
<yamal> #60465 and #61482 are about not being able to change anything
<lola> HELLO!
<lola> IS THERE ANYONE THAT CAN SPEAK ITALIAN?????
<lola> i'm italian
<yamal> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<lola> thankkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<lola> ciao
<dude_> hi guys
<dude_> abattoir !
<dude_> jucato !
<Daylighter> I upgraded to Edgy, and only have one problem. I dont have any sound when I try to view media in firefox
<Daylighter> darn USB soundcards anyway
<Daylighter> how do I find out what's blocking the sound card/making it busy?
<|lostbyte|> Hi ! Any one owning an ipod here ?
<|lostbyte|> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<|lostbyte|> ubotu, thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alynx> is the transaction from dapper drake to edgy eft smooth ?
<alynx> is it just to change your sources list and then do an dist upgrade ?
<apokryphos> alynx: no, that's not enough. Please read the upgrade instructions on kubuntu.org (in the channel topic)
<alynx> apokryphos: ah thanks :) did not notice topic ^^
<blackflag> can someone tell me how I can see the boot messages during booting of edgy?
<alynx> ill leave now , making the upgrade , thanks again
<blackflag> there is always the screen is there a keyboard combination?
<dhq> where can i get help with coppermine
<|joe|> blackflag: i'd say ctrl+alt+f1
<Jucato> does anyone know where (or what package installs) the contents of Quanta's documentation panel? (Kubuntu)
<Lola> helllo!!!
<intelikey> Clarabella
<Clarabella> yess
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj
<intelikey> well, i've ask this already but i'll ask it again.   howto set a veriable in a script that will still be set the next time the script is ran ?
<ubuntu> alguien habla espanol
<malix0> hi all
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> malix0
<malix0> I need to install debug simbol for kate, so I ahve installed kdebase-dbg, but there are no way to know package relation. I think that a kate-dbg meta package can be a good solution, what do you think?
<BluesKaj> hey intelikey, gonna try to gigure out how to get permission to mount shared files on the network
<BluesKaj> figure
<intelikey> malix0 kdevelop  ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj smbmount ?
<Meekus> quick question... I just added some aliases in a .bash_aliases file.  Is there a service I can stop and restart to get those aliases loaded without having to do a reboot or logout/login?
<malix0> intelikey: kdevelop for wath?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, komba
<intelikey> Meekus  . .bash_aliases
<|joe|> Meekus: afaik the aliases are local to each bash process
<|joe|> Meekus: so you'd need to load them in every bash you have open
<intelikey> Meekus also they won't affect the gui only the bash shell  (login shells)
<Meekus> Ahh ok.  That makes sense.  the goal was to save me a bit of typing - IE: alias sai='sudo apt-get install'
<Jucato> Meekus: afaik, the .bash_aliases affects all Konsole sessions
<Meekus> I'll play around with it and see what I can come up with.  hehe.. now I am trying to convince myself that I am making things more efficient.. rather than just being lazy lol
<lupine_85> what on earth happened to #ubuntu ?
<intelikey> Meekus script.   echo -e "#!/bin/sh \nsudo apt-get install $*" > sai ;chmod 555 sai ;chown root:root sai ;sudo mv sai /usr/local/bin
<Jucato> lupine_85: why?
<lupine_85> from my perspective there are two people in it
<Jucato> 877 people...
<intelikey> Meekus scripts are easier to play with for things like that.   and as soon as you put it in */bin/ it's ready to use...
<lupine_85> ah, yes - konversation being sillty
<Meekus> intelikey: I never thought about doing it like that - good deal!
<Jucato> intelikey: #!/bin/bash in Edgy
<intelikey> Jucato are you telling me that edgy totally breaks posix compliance ?
<Jucato> intelikey: afaik, DASH requires more POSIX compliant scripts
<intelikey>  /bin/sh   should be a valid inturpretor on any  *nix  system.
<instructor> DASH isn't posix?
<intelikey> instructor not haveing /bin/sh isn't posix.
<lupine_85> dash doesn't work with lots of scripts
<Jucato> intelikey: hm.. nvm... I think /bin/sh just links to /bin/dash
* Jucato is now confused...
<Jucato> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Clarabella> dash
<Clarabella> yasch yasch
<Clarabella> amltreda
<Clarabella> hionk doink
<intelikey> lupine_85 the one i just wrote ^^ is the one in question and there is nothing in it that would give the most basic of shells any trubble.
<Clarabella> mustrekionw
<dimsuz> Hi! It seems like I cant find _any_ info on how update to Edgy using alternate CD. It is said everywhere that it is possible but not how to do this...
<Jucato> Clarabella: please don't spam/flood
<dimsuz> Any hints? :)
<dimsuz> that's my first upgrade of kubuntu...
<Clarabella> what?
<Clarabella> me too!!!
<micke\> I'm having problems with fullscreen in VLC, the panels in KDE stays above the picture. If I check the alternating fullscreen box, the fullscreen works for 0.5 seconds and then reverts to a small window
<micke\> anyone know of a solution?
<Clarabella> no
<intelikey> Jucato unless i'm totally nuts (please reserve comments on that point) bash isn't required on a system to be posix-able  but sh is.
<Jucato> intelikey: like I said, I'm confused :)
<Jucato> intelikey: anyway, /bin/sh is just a symlink to /bin/dash
<Jucato> in Edgy at least
<intelikey> was in hoary too
<dimsuz> ah. found
<dimsuz> "/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Clarabella> abdull ashalad???
<Jucato> intelikey: hoary had dash by default?
<intelikey> and dapper    at least as an option.   default might have been sh > bash
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah, I think hoary to dapper had /bin/bash by default
<Clarabella> sallahashahshasasasasalslalsalllslallalsllfllaldslllhllsllallhlllsllallgllalalaldldldl
<Jucato> intelikey: ah now I understand a bit...
<Jucato> Clarabella: stop it
<intelikey> and also  dpkg-reconfigure bash -plow    will let you set it to  sh > bash on edgy too  no?
<Jucato> intelikey: some old (pre-Edgy) BASH scripts need to be edited to use /bin/bash in order to work
<Clarabella> preeggyyyyyyyyyy
<keb_> can someone help me why my winetools is not running?
<intelikey> Jucato yeah because they are "bash" scripts  with a false #!/bin/sh  id tag.    there is nothing wrong with using  #!/bin/bash  1. if it's not a production script that needs to be posix compliand   2. it uses bash specific code.
<tobias> hi, after updating to edgy i miss some systemsettings apps (display, drives&filesystems). anyone knows something about this?
<nathan> tobias: those are under advanced
<Jucato> tobias: try to check if kde-guidance is installed. and Disks & Filesystems is in the Advanced tab
<Jucato> Monitor and Display is in General
<tobias> nathan: i know that, the icons are there but they are not running.
<nathan> ah
<Jucato> tobias: try installing/reinstalling kde-guidance
<intelikey> LALLY you must be really bored.........   no life outside the box ?
<LALLY> no-.-
<LALLY> ;-(
<_tobias> reinstalling did it. thx alot.
<LALLY> intelikey:where are you from???
<intelikey> LALLY i'm an alian.
<LALLY> wooooooow
<LALLY> me to
<LALLY> ^^
* intelikey knods.
<LALLY> i'm from mars
* Jucato puts up the large "Don't Feed the Trolls" sign
<keb_> hey, can someone help me what should i do to run my winetools?
<keb_> usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3300: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: Nincs ilyen fjl vagy knyvtr
<intelikey> Jucato hehhe
<keb_> Calls to wine are executed as  "wine".
<keb_> Config is /home/keb/.wine/winetools.log.
<keb_> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3211: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: Nincs ilyen fjl vagy knyvtr
<keb_> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3242: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: Nincs ilyen fjl vagy knyvtr
<keb_> /usr/local/bin/winetools: line 3026: /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: Nincs ilyen fjl vagy knyvtr
<keb_> it gives this error msg
<Jucato> !paste | keb_
<ubotu> keb_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LALLY> intelikey:...i'm not joking...where are you from?
<keb_> at the end "Nincs ilyen fajl vagy konyvtar"= no such file or directory
<intelikey> i am joking  :)
<LALLY> i know
<LALLY> -.-
<LALLY> intelikey: soooooo???where are you from???
<intelikey> oh sorry there was no inflection in that...    i am joking ?   :)
<LALLY> -.--.-
<LALLY> well
<LALLY> ...
* Jucato thinks he is being a bit tolerant today...
<LALLY> i'm italian!!!
* intelikey must remember that people can't hear how he punctuates things unless he uses punctuation marking.
* Jucato lends intelikey some extra punctuation marks..
<intelikey> !?.,:;'`"     :)
* Tm_T rushes in from the frontdoor
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<Jucato> I should have locked that frontdoor... :)
<LALLY> hi
<Jucato> hi Tm_T sir :P
<LALLY> bye
<LALLY> bye
<icheyne> has anyone used Duplicity for backups?
<intelikey> LALLY most people don't like to give out personal information.   asl? asl? asl?   is a yahoo thing frowned upon in irc in general.   the information that they(we) want you do see is easy enough to obtain.   /whois blah
<Jucato> intelikey: it's also an IRC (DALnet, Undernet, etc) thing...
<BluesKaj> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Jucato> :)
<LALLY> ok
<LALLY> bye
<LALLY> then
<Jucato> and in some cases, they even go "nasl"...
<Jucato> bye
<keb_> ha segitene valaki probalnam
<BluesKaj> intelikey, only kids ask for asl ..
<intelikey> Jucato hmmm yeah prolly so.  on M$ oreinted channels  here maybe too
<keb_> i would like to try ubuntu-hu but they're still
<keb_> no one is in the omde to help
<keb_> *mode
<Jucato> if winetools is an official Wine project, you could also try in #wine
<BluesKaj> ok, try to stick to english so someone can help you here , keb
<intelikey> or #winehq  maybe...
<Jucato> er yeah..
<Jucato> lol sorry for the misdirection
<keb_> ok, thx
<keb_> nvm :)
<keb_> the hungarian guys seems to be not very helpful
<keb_> they're really annoying...
<intelikey> almost like americians....  :)
<keb_> nah, i got most time help from this channel
<keb_> or from the german one
<keb_> tough i never learned english and its hard for me to explain some things
<intelikey> yes bable was certianly affective....
<keb_> :D
<keb_> true
<h3sp4wn> I know at least one hungarian guy who knows loads of stuff and helps me with some difficult problems
<ehird> running banshee loads and then just exits
<ehird> ideas?
<keb_> al they do is making fun of me..
<keb_> *all
<BluesKaj> looks like samba is a bit beyond my understanding ...tried komba ...it sees my network but there are no permissions
<intelikey> anyone know a way to pass a variable from a script to the shell that called it ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj something about adding self to workgroup.... i have no idea.  i'm network illiterate.   and maybe english illiterate also....
<polter> how do I format a SD-Card with the FAT-filesystem?
<intelikey> mkfs.vfat /dev/<blah>
<intelikey> as root that ^ of course.
<BluesKaj> well, I'm not terribly upset about it , intelikey ...someday I'll take the time
<polter> intelikey: it says it contains a mounted filesystem.. how do I unmount?
<intelikey> umount
<Shaddar> anyone here using konversation / xchat ?
<intelikey> polter sudo umount /dev/<blah>
* Jucato uses Konvi
<intelikey> polter ahhh  usb ?
<polter> intelikey: its a mamory-card reader
<intelikey> you may have to umount /proc/usbfs   something like that...
<polter> intelikey: dunno its internal connection
<intelikey>  mount    will tell you.
<Shaddar> Jucato: are there any possibilities to let koversation perform some commands after connecting to a network ?
<instructor> Yup
<polter> intelikey: well It worked to unmount using "umount  /dev/sde1"... what now?
<intelikey>  /proc/bus/usbfs   i think that was....
<intelikey> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sde1
<intelikey> that doesn't confirm so don't typo
<intelikey> and "no error message" means  no error...    ready to mount.
<polter> it worked! thanks a lot!
<polter> I THINK it worked, that is :P
<intelikey> as my old grand-dad used to say.   'thanks a million, until you are better paid'
<dude_> abattoir !
<polter> intelikey: that's not a bad way of putting it! :)
<Jucato> Shaddar: I'm not really sure
<abattoir> hello dude_
<dude_> jucato !
<intelikey> polter you'll prolly have to remount it to use it.
<abattoir> dude_: are you a bot?
<abattoir> :P
<Jucato> hi dude_
<dude_> hehehe
<dude_> what is this error everytime i run kiba-dock "eryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3600006 to texture"
<Jucato> abattoir: nah, he just has an auto-greet script :P
<dude_> no auto greet script
<Jucato> dude_: I was just kidding
<dude_> :)
<intelikey> jk
<Shaddar> Jucato: what i want is, that koversation logs me in (for example performs "/msg nickserv identify <pw>" @ irc.freenode.net) automatically
<Jucato> Shaddar: ah that one is possible :)
<Shaddar> and especcially in another network, where the syntax is another (/msg chanserv auth <Nick> <pw>)
<intelikey> Jucato you might know if konversation does or not.  but bx will automaticly look for a ~/.ircrc   and source it if it exists.
<dude_> abattoir: what is this error everytime i run kiba-dock "eryl: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x3600006 to texture"
<Jucato> Shaddar: File -> Server list -> Edit -> Identity -> Edit
<abattoir> dude_: sorry run neither that nor beryl... if it's not causing any problems, i'm pretty sure you can ignore it
<Jucato> Shaddar: put "NickServ" in the service, and your password
<BluesKaj> Shaddar, you do the identity and pw  editing in the server list
<Shaddar> Jucato: this auto-idnetify requies the syntax of freenode-IRC
<Shaddar> Jucato: i mean "/msg nickserv identify pw"
<intelikey>  /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<Jucato> Shaddar: it works on Freenode since I'm using it
<Shaddar> Jucato: what i need is a syntax "/msg chanserv AUTH <nick> <pass>"
<Jucato> ah chanserv?
<Shaddar> yes
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> "runtime configuration" files.....
<intelikey> ~/.<blah>rc
<BluesKaj>  /msg nickserv identify "password"
<SHRIKEE> why does the option for the monitor powersave not work?
<hemant> how do you make it so that konversation opens up when you click on a link on firefox or konqueror
<intelikey> right click ?
<abattoir> hemant: you mean irc:// or do you mean the opposite?
<polter> where in KDE can I configure autostart of programs?
<Jucato> polter: ~/.kde/Autostart
<BluesKaj> hemant,, WHY? ...just load it into the panel and it's available at all times
<polter> Jucato: thanks
<Shaddar> BluesKaj the problem is, that i want to register automatically in another irc-network (ogamenet) and the syntax is another (look above)
<intelikey> and kcontrol
<hemant> i mean like when you click on a link on the web like packetnews.com
* abattoir doesn't understand why it should open up konversation
<abattoir> hemant: you mean an irc channel on that site?
<hemant> yes
<BluesKaj> yes , we all encounter those identity probs, Shaddar, it's the way some irc servers protect themselves from evil scripts
<Jucato> Shaddar: have you tried the "password" field in auto-join channels list?
<BluesKaj> or one of the ways
<hemant> like when you search for a file on a browser and some some sites will copy the link when you click on it so that when you open konversation you can just paste i
<hemant> it*
<Shaddar> nope ... the auth-command isn't just a password :(
<|joe|> i think i'll have to give konversation a try as irc client
<|joe|> when it seems to be so popular :)
<Shaddar> mIRC for example has an option "autoperform" where you can put all commands in, you want to have performed automatically after connecting
<Jucato> ah
<BluesKaj> i like it better than xchat or kopete
<Shaddar> something similar would be perfect :D
<|joe|> well i like kvirc at most
<Jucato> Shaddar: well, I'm not really sure.. but maybe it has. you can try asking in #konversation if someone is around
<|joe|> imho the best kde-ish client
<|joe|> irc client of course
<Shaddar> Jucato: k, thx :)
<BluesKaj> yeah  perform the id message /msg nickserv etc...
<Jucato> |joe|: which is slowly dying... (I think...)
<intelikey> well i'll just stick with bx.   my .ircrc file can auto connect to what ever and log me in    all i do is add the string i want ran at start....   simple as     irc
<|joe|> Jucato: may be true, but has all you need incl. scripting :)
<abattoir> Shaddar: there is a 'Commands' field in the 'Edit Servers' window
<Shaddar> BluesKaj nope ... /msg chanserv auth <nick> <pw> (other syntax than in freenode)
<|joe|> Jucato: and i think regarding features its far ahead of any other program
<BluesKaj> yes commands dbox in edit
<Jucato> |joe|: konvi has scripting too :)
<abattoir> Shaddar: File->Server List->Edit
<|joe|> Jucato: oh, did not know sory :)
<Jucato> :P
<SHRIKEE> why does the option for the monitor powersave not work?
<|joe|> Jucato: i tried it maybe year, half-year ago but was rather dissapointed at that time
<Jucato> |joe|: like all (almost all) FOSS apps, it grows and matures over time
<Jucato> :)
<Shaddar> abattoir: tried this ^^ doesn't work :(
<|joe|> Jucato: ok installing
<abattoir> Shaddar: hmm, works for me :( , ok try asking at #konversation
<|joe|> Jucato: i hope to be pleasantly suprised :)
<Jucato> |joe|: well, I can't guarantee that :)
<|joe|> Jucato: how come :)
<Jucato> all I can guarantee is that Konvi is getting better and better
<BluesKaj> Shaddar, it's not global, you have to type the command in for each server
<Jucato> |joe|: YMMV
<Shaddar> abattoir: after connecting i'm and not logged in user :( don't know why
<SHRIKEE> i identified myu nick with the password field in the autologin dialog
<SHRIKEE> works on multiple servers
<Shaddar> BluesKaj yes, have typed it in the server it affects (and it doesn't work)
<abattoir> Shaddar: you mean you are not being identified upon loggin in?
<abattoir> *logging in
<Shaddar> yes
<SHRIKEE> maybe you put in the wrong service name
<SHRIKEE> :P
<SHRIKEE> which should be nickserv
<Jucato> NickServ, not nickserv
<SHRIKEE> i use nickserv
<ehird> hah, yay, removing kubuntu-desktop just cause i wanna get rid of amarok
<SHRIKEE> works
<Jucato> hm...or maybe both works :P
<abattoir> Jucato: nickserv works fine as well
<robin_> is there a way to make grub look better?
<Shaddar> i should get for example automatically op-rights in one channel ... but only if i'm logged in -> no op -> logging in hasn't worked :(
<abattoir> Jucato: you have that intro to IRC classroom wiki link?
<Jucato> abattoir: um.... :P
<SHRIKEE> poor you
<SHRIKEE> :P
<abattoir> Jucato: we could show Shaddar that :P
<Jucato> abattoir: but his/her question is probably client specific...
<Shaddar> SHRIKEE: i'm not talking about NICKSERV ... other network, other bots
<Shaddar> his ^^
<Shaddar> Jucato: it's irc-network specific
<Jucato> abattoir: this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<intelikey> Shaddar nickserv and chanserv are seperate services.   you have to identify with nickserv before chanserv will listen to you then you have to let chanserv that you are "on-board" so it will op you.
<Jucato> abattoir: I might be migrating those to blogger...
<intelikey> basicly you have to hit them both.
<LALLY> SORRRYYYYYYY?????????????
<gflash> hi
<intelikey>  line one. /msg nickserv identify blah      line two.  /msg chanserv identify channel blah
<LALLY> IS THERE ANYONE THAT HAS GOT aAMSN????
<abattoir> Jucato: hmm, the pictures have gone
<fdoving> LALLY: please drop the caps.
<Jucato> !caps | LALLY
<ubotu> LALLY: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LALLY> PLEAAAASSSOOEEEEEEEEE
<abattoir> LALLY: please don't shout
<gflash> how can i set the bitrate in KAudioCreator?
<LALLY> OOK
<Jucato> abattoir: what pictures?
<Dr_willis> LALLY,  if they did - i imagine they wouldent tell you :)
<BluesKaj> yes LALLY , i do what's the prob?
<gflash> i cannot find an option for that
<LALLY> HOW CAL I INSTALLL IT???
<abattoir> Jucato: the screenshots which nixternal used in the wiki...
<LALLY> can*
<Jucato> abattoir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Intro2IRC
<Dr_willis> lally use the package managers, search, click install.
<Schalken> how can i do the equivelant of "iprelease" and "iprenew" in linux?
<Dr_willis> !info amsn
<abattoir> !amsn
<Jucato> abattoir: I never embedded them in my page
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<LALLY> wherw are twhy??
<BluesKaj> !aMSN
<LALLY> they?
<Shaddar> intelikey: in ogamenet i haven't registred with nickserv ;) http://www.onlinegamesnet.net/authRegHelp.php?language=en (at the bottom there's an explanation of the log-in-command)
<LALLY> dr willis where are the package managers?
<BluesKaj> LALLY, have you checked adept sources?
<Schalken> how can i renew my IP in linux???
<Dr_willis> lally now is the time to learn how to use the package manager, and read the kubuntu/ubuntu guides I think.    fire up adept, click the  right options and isntall.
<Dr_willis> LALLY,  its right there in the menus...
<LALLY> sorry but i'm itlaian could you speack  more simle please???
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<|joe|> Jucato: looks really neat; if kvirc dies i'll switch to konv :)
<Dr_willis> LALLY,  look in the menus.
<LALLY> yes
<intelikey> Shaddar networks are different...   kinda like people.  this network would work the example given.
<Dr_willis> !it
<Jucato> |joe|: I thought kvirc was already dead.hehehe! :)
<Jucato> |joe|: I think most distros ship with Konvi by default now instead of kvirc
<intelikey> default   pfft.
<Shaddar> intelikey i know that it works this way ... but the auto-identify of konversation doesn't work with it ... so i need a auto-perform-option for commands :)
<|joe|> Jucato: well i don't miss anything in kvirc so from my point of view there is not that much to develop :)
<LALLY> then??
<Shaddar> intelikey: auto-perform-option within konversation
<MRMorefield-ft> how to watch my other harddisk?
<MRMorefield-ft> ntfs partition
<LALLY> dr willis??
<intelikey> Shaddar like i first mentioned   look into a runtime configuration file.
<|joe|> Jucato: btw on 11/04 3.2.5 was released, it's probably not that dead
<Jucato> ah
<abattoir> Nov. 2004?
<abattoir> or 04 Nov. 2006? :P
<Shaddar> intelikey: therefor i'm to unexperienced ... i would crash my hole system (if it's not possible i'll crash it anyway *ggg*)
<intelikey> Shaddar like click the [help]  button and look for mention of startup files  or konversationrc  or even ircrc
<h3sp4wn> kvirc has some nice features (you can see multiple channels at once for example)
<intelikey> i can do that with bx
<|joe|> well the scripting with event system is quite strong as well
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: get your network card sorted out?
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: yes ... after reinstalling twice and speaking about 1,5h with an experienced linux-user i've get it working ^^
<Dr_willis> LALLY,  explore and learn the program. its not that hard to use.
<|joe|> abattoir: 4.11.2006
<LALLY> dr_willis sorry....but...what should i do after that i've opened package menu??
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: figure out what the core problem was?
<|joe|> abattoir: the best date i saw till now was 06/07/04 .... and now you can wonder ;-)
* intelikey thinks """and type in 'Yes, do as I say!' at LALLY..."""
<abattoir> |joe|: heh :P
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Is that what apt sometimes asks ? (if you are doing something really dangerous)
<|joe|> but isn't actually YYYY/MM/DD som iso standard?
<intelikey> yep
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: don't know why but my kubuntu doesn't accept the wep-key typed in the wlan-assistant (graphical menu) ... setting it by shell-command it worked -.-
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: kwlanassisstant is currently kinda broken in Kubuntu
<LALLY> intelikey i cant found aMSN it te window
<hollywoodb> Shaddar: bug 64841
<hollywoodb> ...
<intelikey> |joe|  06/07/04  would not be  YYYY/MM/DD   MM/DD/YY
<hollywoodb> !bug 64841
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug 64841 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hollywoodb> http://launchpad.net/bugs/64841
<hollywoodb> screw you ubotu
<Shaddar> hollywoodb: i've typed the same things as 1 week ago ... now it doesn't work, 1 week ago it worked *shrug*
<keb_> does someone know how can i get a working port for my frostwire?
<intelikey> |joe| or possably YY/MM/DD   but not likely.
<|joe|> intelikey: i know, but there is YYYY/DD/MM as well
<intelikey> yes there is
<intelikey> but the number of letters is dirrectly reletated to the number of digits
<|joe|> intelikey: :) ok i'm not that dumb :)
<intelikey> i.e.   YYYY = 2006   YY = 06
<intelikey> and if it's YY  then YY is last.
<intelikey> unless someone hacks it.
<|joe|> intelikey: those messages ie 06/07/04 and YYYY/MM/DD were kinda unrelated
<intelikey> oh
<intelikey> then be cohearent so we can tell what you are talking about !
<intelikey> lol
<Shaddar> |joe|: take a look at qry plz :)
<|joe|> Shaddar: well i answered already :)
<|joe|> intelikey: sorry for confusion :)
<Shaddar> |joe|: hm oO i've not received your answer oo
<intelikey> np   just a momentary diversion....
<ToyMan> anyone here use karm?
<intelikey> colour me stupid,  but is it possable to burn iso9660 on dvd-r media ?
<ToyMan> its refusing to save any of my projects in karm.ics
<|joe|> intelikey: i think it should be, but for dvd it's usual to burn udf isn't it
<howess02> hello, can anyone tell me how to make konquer not hide everything but my home dir and the media dir when browsing / on 6.10 , ta in advanced
<intelikey> |joe| yeah but i don't have a dvd burner.
<ToyMan> howess02: the other dir. show in the side panel that comes up when you press F9, i believe
<ToyMan> for some reason the media list is more complete there
<ToyMan> not sure what that change is about in 6.10, I don't really understand how it's more user-friendly
<Jucato> !hidden-root | ToyMan
<ubotu> ToyMan: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<howess02> ta
<intelikey> Jucato what did they do change the perms on /* ???
<ToyMan> ah Jucato, thank you..
<Jucato> intelikey: no
<intelikey> then ls /   should still look normal
<ToyMan> i suppose from a user-perspective, it's better that way
<Jucato> intelikey: no. but ls -al  / should
<ToyMan> damn, why won't karm save my tasks anymore??
<Jucato> just read the link...
<howess02> sorry I have done that maybe I was unclear I have the side bar but when I click on the red folder (root or /) it stil lonly shows me /home and /media
<howess02> is this as new feature as I did not use to have this in 3.5 on suse or gentoo
<Jucato> !hidden-root | howess02
<ubotu> howess02: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<howess02> thank you
<intelikey> i don't like to have to use elinks...... and links don't do https ............    ;/
<intelikey> </whines>
<h3sp4wn> links2
<intelikey> h3sp4wn yes links2 ^
<h3sp4wn> links2 does https for me here - just tested it
<h3sp4wn> !info links2 dapper
<ubotu> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre20-2 (dapper), package size 1969 kB, installed size 3184 kB
<intelikey> h3sp4wn doesn't here.   dapper also.
<h3sp4wn> I am not using it on dapper - try a simple sid backport (its not a complicated package)
<intelikey> no thinks.   i see no reason to start breaking packages today.  that's a monday and tuesday project.
<intelikey> and wedensday
<intelikey> well only days that end with ay
<|joe|> intelikey: today
<|joe|> ;-)
<intelikey> friday
<intelikey> saturday
<intelikey> ....
<h3sp4wn> Its working pretty well for me (alot more stable than it was - I think it got a new maintainer recently)
<h3sp4wn> Only real issue I have with it is that if you use directfb it uses the first line it finds in /etc/fb.modes (so I had to hack that a bit)
<intelikey> so bash reads the /.hidden also ???
<intelikey> if so that stinks worse than i thought...
<Jucato> intelikey: yes. it doesn't affect paths
<Jucato>  /.hidden only affects displays
<delight> intelikey simply mv .hidden .hiddenbackup ; touch .hidden  and all is like it used to be
<delight> so no biggi to begin with
<Jucato> not the proper way to do it, but ti works
<h3sp4wn> That is a microsoft like thing to do hide files from the user
<intelikey> i know it doesn't affect path/s
<Jucato> wow another $1 for me!
<delight> ;) true ... this way u make sure kubuntu - settings is not reenabling the feauture on a update
<davidenik> hi guys
<intelikey> delight if i had edgy i'd fix bash whether it deleted /.hidden or not.
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: have you seen .kde ?
<h3sp4wn> For people who expect a computer to have more common sense than they do
<MRMorefield-ft> how do you mount a disk?
<MRMorefield-ft> mnt?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: What is in the folder ? I have changed things in it manually before
<delight> mount
<delight> not mnt
<MRMorefield-ft> ok
<MRMorefield-ft> and how do i find al the disk on my computer?
<delight> fdisk -l
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: it's a hidden folder where KDE keeps user settings. omg! it's hidden. it's a microsoft thing! oh, GNOME has some too.
<MRMorefield-ft> ok
<delight> lol
<Jucato> darn Linux people hiding .files in /home...
<MRMorefield-ft> yes
<xsacha> LOL
<MRMorefield-ft> there are manny hidden folders
<intelikey> h3sp4wn hehhe  "For people who expect a computer to have more common sense than they do"  <---  my fav. was "for people with more dollars than sense"
<xsacha> damn kubuntu.. hiding root folders in konqueror
<Jucato> omg! there are? Linux must be turning microsoft!
<delight> xsacha said it b4 simple mv .hidden .hiddenbackup ; touch .hidden
<Jucato> !hidden | delight
<ubotu> delight: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<delight> jucato i know that side
<Jucato> that works, too, thouhg
<Jucato> err though*
<ShamanPL> witojcie
<delight> I like the hidden folders but ;) i don't like that konquerors tree view won't browse on hidden folders
<delight> so that was no good for me
<intelikey> ! mv .hidden .hiddenbackup      rm /.hidden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv .hidden .hiddenbackup      rm /.hidden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> oh, OS X also does this hidden-root thing... omg it's turning microsoft too!
<intelikey> why have a useless symlink there....
<Jucato> delight: that's a bug, sasdly
<Jucato> intelikey: upgrading kubuntu-default-settings will reinstall /.hidden if you delete it
<delight> Jucato its valid since quite a view versions in kde
<delight> did not know that is a bug
<BluesKaj> that factoids page is about as useful as tits on bull
<delight> thought its what it should be
<delight> besides that the hidden-folder idea is great
<intelikey> not if you : > /.hidden  it wont.   and also there are other ways of keeping it from doing that.
<delight> BluesKaj maybe the bull would be happy about some tits :-D
<hollywoodb> that's actually kind of neat... as long as the don't do it with terminal emulator & console ;)
<BluesKaj> oops, forgot this is family chat ...my apologies!
<Jucato> intelikey: basically either break the link or empty the file, but not delete it
<BluesKaj> yeah a gay bull ,. maybe :)
<delight> gay bull liking tits ?
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<delight> gay bull needs more butts ... lol
<delight> :-D
<delight> anyways way to offtopic
<BluesKaj> some like to play the feminine role
<delight> misguided ones
<intelikey> Jucato i don't think you saw what i said.   in answer to mv /.hidden /.hiddenbackup ;touch /.hidden     i said not mv but rm   no reason to keep a useless symlink lying around in /
<delight> intelikey i don't like deleting
<delight> ;)
<delight> unless its some core dump file
<Jucato> intelikey: like I said, if you rm /.hidden, it will be reinstalled if kubuntu-default-settings if updated
<intelikey> Jucato no it wont.
<intelikey> Jucato no it wont.
<intelikey> Jucato no it wont.
<delight> jucato thats why i mentioned the touch .hidden
<intelikey> that's what the touch /.hidden   prevents.
<Jucato> intelikey: "Deleting the /.hidden link is not a permanent solution, as it will be restored during the next update of the kubuntu-desktop-setting package."
<h3sp4wn> Well that package has a bug then
<delight> true
<BluesKaj> Is there a way for a windows pc to "see" a linux OS and files on a network ?
<h3sp4wn> stuff like that should not be done if you don't use confmiss
<Jucato> ok, you didn't mention that you'd still touch it
<fdoving> BluesKaj: samba.
<delight> so anyone of u got crashing konqueror on first right click on folders / files ?
<keb_> tough Samba is not easy to configure..
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: the idea is that you should change everything inside /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/
<delight> somtimes its that sometimes I get a error messsage about Dcopserver ... and others its about an entry in ???spanish??? about kdesvn
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: messing with the symlink just makes a big mess.
<BluesKaj> samba is beyond my ability to config atm ...I took a look at the config file and it's mostly gobbledygook to me :(
<icheyne> how do I get documentation for my kde apps? when I click Help, the documentation usually isn't there.
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: in /etc/kubuntu-default-settings, 'mv hidden-root hidden-root.bak;touch hidden-root'
<fdoving> that's a proper solution.
<h3sp4wn> According to man dpkg - it should not be changed if a file is deleted
<fdoving> it wont, it's not a file, it's a symlink.
<h3sp4wn> Symlinks also
<intelikey> Jucato it is true that i (purposely) omited reposting the second command the first time.  but i did mention it when you misread me.  remember the   : > /.hidden    <<--- thats better than touch  imo  for that usage.      and the reason i didn't address it.  i though all would see that i was only pointing out that a "useless symlink in /"  was imo not desireable.        can we move on now ?
<h3sp4wn> there is no way it should be put back unless explicitly requested
<ehird> why isn't svn in the repos
<h3sp4wn> ehird: subversion
<h3sp4wn> ehird: (is the name of the package)
<delight> its in there ii  subversion                                 1.3.2-3ubuntu2                       advanced version control system (aka. svn)
<ehird> is that the client
<h3sp4wn> yep
<khirr> !webcam
<ehird> thanks :)
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: that is not true for most packages. /.hidden is not threated as a config file. /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root is.
<intelikey> fdoving do you happen to know what was done to bash to get it to use the /.hidden ?    /etc/bash.bashrc  or something ?
<fdoving> bbl eat.
<guglielf> hi, anybody knows if nubuntu has a live cd as (k)ubuntu?
<fdoving> intelikey: bash doesn't honour .hidden on my system.
<BluesKaj> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> fdoving ok i was told that it did.....
<guglielf> nubuntu is a security distro based on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !info nubuntu
<ubotu> Package nubuntu does not exist in any distro I know
<guglielf> mmm not a package afaik
<guglielf> http://www.nubuntu.org/about.php
<BluesKaj> never heard of it guglielf
<guglielf> ok, thanx BluesKaj
<intelikey> "nubuntu is a security distro based on ubuntu" <--- why would there be a package of a distro blueskaj ?
<khirr> i cant run adept to can install, that show me"other procces runing" how can i kill that process?
<BluesKaj> irc.kaffeinenet.com #nubuntu
<h3sp4wn> May be more useful as a live cd - but to make it as secure as for example openbsd - it would be loads of work
<guglielf> yaeh i saw the channel, anyone there though
<BluesKaj> now i've heard of it :)
<khirr> ?
<guglielf> heheh
<h3sp4wn> grml is a pretty good security based live cd
<intelikey> khirr for Q in dpkg apt-get adept ;do sudo killall $Q ;done
<BluesKaj> yeah, guglielf i see what you mean ...nobody there
<guglielf> btw, what's factoids?
<khirr> what should i write exactly?
<intelikey> the stuff that ubotu pukes out.
<khirr> i'm noobie T_T
<intelikey> !ubotu
<intelikey> hmmm net split.
<MenZa> ...
<brosioz> how could i allow my user to write into /var/www ??
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<intelikey> chown or chmod
<intelikey> add user to group
<intelikey> mmmmm maybe other ways.
<brosioz> intelikey: to group www
<brosioz> i have alredy try
<h3sp4wn> I would make a group that needs to write there
<h3sp4wn> 470 permissions
<Shaddar> hm, requires freenode any options to let me connect to ? with mirc in windows on my desktop-pc no prob, with konv on my laptop the same nick is invalid (according to server-window
<intelikey> brosioz ls -ld /var/www   see the owner and group and perms there.
<brosioz> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2006-11-08 23:11 /var/www
<intelikey> well we're back again...
<Jucato> ah there
<intelikey> :)
<Firetech> Massjoin!
<instructor> Right
<instructor> Wot
<instructor> D
<Jucato> net blast, technically
<hollywoodb> I wanna ride it again!
<instructor> Hell?
<ehird> NET SPLIT!!!!
<ehird> :D :D :D :D :D
<Jucato> net split/net blast
<guglielf> yeah, what a quantum leap
<ehird> REVERSE!
<intelikey> yeah check the server messages they warned about ti.
<ehird> NET!
<ehird> SPLIT!
<intelikey> it
<ehird> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<ehird> wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<intelikey> hollywood    hehhe
<intelikey> one more again !    one more again !
<Jucato> lol
<h3sp4wn> People don't ignore join parts quits ?
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: not me
<Jucato> not me
<intelikey> h3sp4wn i don't .....   i blabber so much; i hate to set and talk to a dust trail for thirty minutes and wonder why they stopped answering....  :)
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: how else would you know when the person you are talking to disappears and doesn't read your message?
<guglielf> intelikey, you said '!ubotu'... is that an irc cmd?
<khirr> i cant use adept
<khirr> (:(
<intelikey> !ubotu
<intelikey> still no bot.
<intelikey> guglielf yes
<guglielf> tnx
<hollywoodb> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: Someone else probably would tell you (I think talking to youself occasionally is worse the vast decrease in spam to the screen)
<icheyne> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<intelikey> oh maybe i lost my ident.
<guglielf> !ubotu
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: plus if they leave the tab completion stops
<guglielf> ohoh
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: I usually type long messagen, and it happens quite often that the person disappears while I'm typing...
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl  -  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> that's better.
<h3sp4wn> !sbuild
<ubotu> sbuild: Tool for building Debian binary packages from Debian sources. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.50 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 368 kB
<intelikey> h3sp4wn tab completion is ok but some clients can hide from it....  it's not as affective as seeing the part message.
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: my client also has a split view mode that shows status messages in one box and text messages in another, but I don't use it.
<h3sp4wn> I don't use the status window at al
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: status = join, part, quit, and I mean in the same window, just split horizontally
<intelikey> however dual head systems do have an advantage there.....
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: status as in the irssi status window
<khirr> !systemguard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systemguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<khirr> !system guard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system guard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 485 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: If I could get it so that only depart messages from people I had been talking to were displayed - I would use that
<intelikey> hehhe nice part "-:- SignOff CVirus: #kubuntu ("I am Somebody Who is No Business of Yours !")"
<Firetech> yay... kio_http is dead while I'm upgrading to edgy... can't surf with konqueror
<guglielf> hey this bot entity is quite amazing
<intelikey> anyone else getting ver'd ?
<Jack1_> hi guys
<intelikey> >>> freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect]  requested VERSION
<guglielf> hi jack1_
<Jucato> intelikey: yep
<Firetech> intelikey: yup
<intelikey> i guess services were as upset by the ride as some people...
<Jucato> I'm presuming all of us get ctcp'ed... I'd be insulted if intelikey was the only one who did :P
<intelikey> Jucato i was thinking maybe only one server load.....  :)
<Jack1_> i got a prob I tried to dist upgrad to edgy eft and all went fine, thing was, laptop switched itself off, tried again, now there is no space left on /dev/sda5 (100% use) and i cannot longin any more even in failsafe, tried to delete via console login but i dont really know what to do
<Jack1_> short: login is not possible as /dev/sda5 is 100% full
<Jack1_> someone help?
<intelikey> Jack1_ in the console do a apt-get clean
<intelikey> err sudo apt-get clean
<Jack1_> intelikey: i did
<Jack1_> intelikey: didnt help
<intelikey> what size partition/file system we talking about sda5 ?
<intelikey> also where is sda5 mounted ?
<intelikey> mount will answer the later and df -h the former
<Jack1_> hmm intelikey A COUPLE OF GBdont know for sure, its mounted on /tmp i think
<brad_> Hi  all.  for some unknown reason, my kopete and gaim disconnect from msn and google talk without warning.  All my contacts look like they're online, and the icon shows me as being online, but i am not.  any ideas?
<intelikey> Jack1_ if it's /tmp do a umount /tmp and format it and remount.     as root.    umount /tmp && mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda5 && mount /tmp             tell me if any of that errors out.
<khirr> how can i desactivate the option sesion restaure
<intelikey> khirr run kcontrol and ask Jucato    :)
<Jucato> O_O
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> khirr: Dapper or Edgy?
<intelikey> you that kde guy
<Jack1_> i'll check it but thereforesry
<khirr> dapper
<Jucato> khirr: hm.. I'm not sure where it is in Dapper. but in System Settings look for Session Manager
<khirr> i'll try
<khirr> i think,m i found
<khirr> i'll try restart
<major_stitch> I'm sorry to bother with a question but I'm using Kubuntu 6.06 and would like to try Ubuntu 6.06, how can I add my Ubuntu CD as a repository so I can install ubuntu-desktop package?
<guglielf> kcontrol >> kde components  >> session manager
<intelikey> major_stitch sudo apt-cdrom add
<Jucato> presuming that he has the Alternate Install CD
<major_stitch> I have the live install
<Jucato> Desktop CD? that won't work
<major_stitch> doesn't it also have the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Jucato> no
<major_stitch> that's the only thing I actually need
<major_stitch> so I'll just have to download?
<intelikey> major_stitch dialup ?
<h3sp4wn> You can mount the squashfs partition if you want (but getting it clean would be a pain)
<Jucato> major_stitch: ubuntu-desktop will also download and install *everything* that is needed to run Ubuntu/GNOME
<intelikey> slow slow   or limited  connection ?
<major_stitch> broadband, but I would like it to be faster...
<major_stitch> it isn't a real problem to download
<h3sp4wn> I think ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc include far too many things
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: there are no .deb packages on the Desktop CD, so no way you could get ubuntu-desktop
<major_stitch> but i figured if i have the cd than why download?
<major_stitch> thanks
<zeck> por favor. qual o canal de ajuda em portugues?
<Jucato> !pt | zeck
<ubotu> zeck: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<zeck> obrigado!
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: You could look in /var/lib/dpkg/ and put the stuff into your running system
<intelikey> then just do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    or   sudo apt-get install gnome
<zeck> ubuntu-br
<major_stitch> i will
<major_stitch> thanks anyway
<major_stitch> the best thing about X/K/Ubuntu is the support, you people really are great...any problem is solved much quicker than with any other distro!
<polter> hey everyone! how do I set firefox as preferred webbrowser?
<intelikey> note that both are meta packages (they just have dependancies nothing more)  and will install somewhat different packages
<major_stitch> polter: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<polter> Kubuntu
<Jucato> polter: System Settings -> Default Applications (in Edgy)
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: All expresso does is copy the contents of the squashfs (its not a very intelligent installer) so it is by no means impossible
<khirr> follow without can u adept...
<intelikey> back adder while maybe.
<major_stitch> System Settings -> KDE Components -> Default Applications in Dapper
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: for a fresh install. but he wants to install ubuntu-desktop on an already existing Kubuntu installation
<intelikey> oh wait.  maybe i better idle a bit.  that guy with the full disk may need more info.
<otaku-san> major_stitch: I was just about to post that!  Talk about overkill eh? ;)
<major_stitch> :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> major_stitch: thanks for posting it. I forgot their places on Dapper :)
<major_stitch> np...
<otaku-san> Jucato: Hey how are you?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: So ? makes no difference - just work out what it is going to install - copy the relevant files over and the relevant parts of /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: try telling him that then.
<major_stitch> h3sp4wn: I would want it as simple as possible...download is mroe simple than lurking through the cd
* h3sp4wn wonders why people never take the interesting option anymore
<major_stitch> :D
<major_stitch> I'm still mostly a win user
<major_stitch> i've been using linux for a while but can't really switch...
<Jucato> interesting is interesting only if it works...
<otaku-san> h3sp4wn: whats causing all the commotion?
<keb_> on my windows there is only a directx and a game
<major_stitch> Jucato: thanks :)
<otaku-san> major_stitch: what are you married to in windoze?
<major_stitch> otaku-san: nope :D
<h3sp4wn> otaku-san: nothing really - I should just dist-upgrade to feisty I think
<major_stitch> feisty?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu+1 repos are now open
<keb_> if i can get the game work with wine i'll have another partition to store my stuff xD
<major_stitch> all: thnaks for all the info! gotta run!
<otaku-san> h3sp4wn: and you would accomplish this how?
<otaku-san> major_stitch: see ya
<h3sp4wn> otaku-san: change all instances of edgy to feisty
<Jack1_> hi intelikey
<h3sp4wn> otaku-san: dist-upgrade
<otaku-san> h3sp4wn: ummmmm ya...but edgy just came out...feisty isn't even able to be used yet...right?  or am I behind
<Jack1_> it says 21 Gb /dev/sda5 on /  type is ext3  intelikey
<intelikey> Jack1_ yes
<intelikey> eeeek
<h3sp4wn> otaku-san: I ran edgy pretty much from the beginning
<howess02> hello I have an odd problem right now totem and kaffine wont play wmv files but mplayer will, yet kaffine points to lib/codecs where the wmv codec is can anyone advise me as I cant find anyhelp in google
<intelikey> and you have 21g full ?
<Jack1_> intelikey:  on /dev/sda1 is windows
<h3sp4wn> otaku-san: I have a statically linked version of X 7.2 in /opt and e17 in /opt
<Jack1_> intelikey:  i dont wanna loose
<Jack1_> intelikey: apparently i dont get it too
<Jack1_> intelikey:  i had several times to stop the upgrading maybe cos of that?
<intelikey> Jack1_  du -Lchx --max-depth=1 /
<xsacha> is 7.2 released or.. still in development?
<h3sp4wn> Its a release candidate actually
<Jack1_> intelikey:  shall i enter that in console? what does it do?
<otaku-san> h3sp4wn: oh...crazy person....once I get this box into a more test situation I'll beta test like that...but right now I'm to dependent on a stable box to pull off that?
<otaku-san> and why did I end that with a question mark....?
<intelikey> Jack1_ yes enter that     and no no no...  you posted ^ "/dev/sda5 on /  type is ext3"  that means it's not windows it's ext3 and mounted as the root of the system.   so lets see where the space went.
<intelikey> Jack1_ also it's likely that windows will be on /dev/sda1
<howess02> any ideas I am using 6.10 ubuntu
<Jack1_> no intelikey win is on dev/sda  /media or so..i wanted to say i dont wanna loose it, otherwise i'd do a fresh new install
<Jack1_> intelikey: there is evrytime one space between right in the code?
<intelikey> Jack1_ /dev/sda is the disk.   if you can get windows to live there you should have no trubble fixing your pinguin.    /dev/sda[1-16]  are parditions
<intelikey>  du -Lchx --max-depth=1 /
<intelikey> just like that ^
<Jack1_> well i cannot do cut n paste i'm in win, so i need to write it down, thats why i ask
<Jack1_> ok cu soon
<intelikey> even add    | less     to the end,  if the output is messy.
<instructor> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<instructor> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<guglielf> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guglielf> lol
<ubuntu> hello
<lnxkde> hi
<intelikey> lnxkde
<lnxkde> I have a em64t pc
<lnxkde> does edgy has a smp kernel for it?
<intelikey> yep
<lnxkde> intelikey: yes? not just a generic one?
<lnxkde> Pentium D here
<trappist> lnxkde: the generic kernel supports smp.  it's not a separate kernel anymore.
<intelikey> lnxkde yes it's generic smp
<lnxkde> intelikey: trappist should I use amd64 version?
<instructor> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> Does ipod mini support video ?
<instructor> |lostbyte|: Only mini videos
<lnxkde> I need java and flash...
<instructor> intelikey: The Generic is for ump and SMP ?
<trappist> lnxkde: if you haave an amd64 chip and don't need to run 32bit code (like flash, acroread, w32codecs and so on) or you know how to make them work on amd64, sure
<instructor> !restricted > lnxkde
<trappist> instructor: yes
<Kervan> Some one help me please i habe epson LX300+ printer but i can not print at kubuntu
<intelikey> instructor that's what i hear.
<Wulong> How do I disable print screen button for running ksnapshot ?
<trappist> lnxkde: it takes some work to make those work on amd64.  probably better off with i386
<lnxkde> I have done it before.
<h3sp4wn> lnxkde: There is a 64 bit java now - and if you use swiftfox for amd64 it is actually a 32 bit app so you can use flash
<lnxkde> but I am not goingt to have any time for some months
<|lostbyte|> instructor, how about ipod nano ?
<trappist> h3sp4wn: there's 64 bit java, but last I heard still no 64 bit java *plugin*
<lnxkde> maybe I will be able to work on my pc for 4 hrs a day
<lnxkde> that is kind of depressing for me
<lnxkde> but well I have to do it.
<instructor> |lostbyte|: Yeah it does but you have to squint a lot :)
<|lostbyte|> oh ok.
<Kervan> Some one help me please i habe epson LX300+ printer but i can not print at kubuntu
<eilker> b
<eilker> hi people, i have a hp 5610 printer, how will i add it to system , could anyone tell me the way ?
<|lostbyte|> instructor, but thats only on the linux version of it ?
<eilker> !printer >eilker
<h3sp4wn> trappist: understood - but if you are using a 32 bit browser anyway (for flash) you can use the ibm 32 bit jdk (its statically linked)
<instructor> Well you could use ipod vi it's a bit more functional but has no easy wheel :(
<trappist> h3sp4wn: true
<lnxkde> I need java for programing...
<lnxkde> not browsing..
<lnxkde> I need netbeans on my 64 pc
<h3sp4wn> Well the sun 64 bit java should work fine for that then
<otaku-san> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> Jack1_ what have we learned there ?
<egonw_> hi all...
<egonw_> the upgrade to edgy disabled my swap... how can I enable it again?
<intelikey> are you sure ?
<egonw_> my fstab now says things with UUID which I have never seen before... help please...
<egonw_> intelikey: yes, got a lockup minutes ago...
<egonw_> had to reboot :(
<Jucato> !UUID | egonw_
<ubotu> egonw_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<Jack1_> intelikey: sry i friend syked me couldnt check
<egonw_> ok, that's interesting...
<egonw_> this line:
<egonw_>  /dev/evms/hda2: TYPE="swsuspend" UUID="4a277fe5-2dc2-4ce4-a47d-23d5955c357b"
<egonw_> seems to indicate that my swap is now used as suspend partition... correct?
<Jucato> that should be type swap...
<trappist> egonw_: swsuspend means software suspend
<egonw_> trappist: yeah... figured that out... and happy that that is working now...
<egonw_> trappist: but prefer to have a swap ...
<egonw_> well... better both of course
<egonw_> but at least a swap
<egonw_> Jucato: how can I make the type 'swap' again?
<Jucato> egonw_: maybe trappist knows... :(
<intelikey> cfdisk /dev/evms/hda
<highneko> beryl-vidcap; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7UbHq2rdRs
<intelikey> or cfdisk /dev/hda
<egonw_> intelikey: ok, have to hack the partition table for that...
<nux> howdy all.. im trying to install samba.. but i get errors all the time.. it like missing 1000 deps-- how can i make apt install the deps too in 1 command with apt?
<egonw_> well... fdisk and cfdisk actually say it is swap
<trappist> egonw_: check out the man pages for mkswap and swapon
<nux> i tryed apt-get -f install samba
<nux> and i tyed apt-get install samba --fix-missing
<nux> but non of thouse worked
<intelikey> " hack the partition table" ???
<excitatory> nux: apt always installs missing deps.  something is wrong with your system.. are you using non-official binaries?
<h3sp4wn> sfdisk also an option
<excitatory> nux: is your system up to date before you install samba?
<nux> hmm
<egonw_> trappist: I get this error:
<nux> no.. its a official bin
<egonw_> wapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/4a277fe5-2dc2-4ce4-a47d-23d5955c357b: Invalid argument
<egonw_> when doing swapon -a
<egonw_> or via -U
<intelikey> i'm wondering what is meant by  " hack the partition table" ???
<nux> AHA
<nux> stupid me
<egonw_> intelikey: sorry... just meant fdisk the partition table...
<nux> apt-get -f install samba didnt work... but now when i just run apt-get -f install it dl the deps :9
<zerak> |joe| you there, i got the sound to work after removing the tv-tuner/card (even though KDE:s sound test is slightly chopy as usual). But i dont want to have to remove and reinstall the tv-tuner when switching between linux - windows
<egonw_> ok, so because swapon is not working... the fstab entry is not having any meaning...
<egonw_> and the fstab UUID is the same as reported by blkid
<|joe|> zerak: hi
<|joe|> zerak: that would mean imho that the drivers actually work, but you have problems with the card order
<zerak> like some guides indicated but didnt solve
<|joe|> zerak: ie you'd need to configure all programs to use your alsa soundcard device, not the tv tuner one
<|joe|> zerak: i have actually the same problem but i managed somehow to get all things working
<zerak> |joe| i hope there is one singel switch for that...
<|joe|> zerak: do you have tv capture card?
<zerak> |joe| yep
<|joe|> zerak: well afaik, there is not :)
<egonw_> trappist, Jucato: thanx for now... need to leave now... will have to figure this out later...
<zerak> |joe| cant i just switch their orders in alsa...
<|joe|> does anybody know how to change the order of soundcards in alsa
<|joe|> ?
<|joe|> zerak: now you got the tuner in?
<jhutchins> zerak: Do you have your BIOS set to support non-p&p OS?
<Jack1_> hi intelikey
<intelikey> Jack1_
<zerak> support plug & play
<guglielf> i checked on wikipedia, according to it nubuntu comes as a live cd and full install: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NUbuntu
<zerak> |joe| no
<zerak> |joe| tried it recently
<Jack1_> intelikey: hmm i got 16 g, music, and photos 4 gb thats it, i thought it was on /home
<zerak> |joe| after installing a fresh copy of quake4 =)
<Jack1_> intelikey: what do i do now?
<|joe|> zerak: bah that one does not work on my comp :) well works but maybe with 5-10fps :)
<intelikey> Jack1_ you'll have to cut her some slack there somehow.  i'd sujest burning about 4g of picies to disks
<|joe|> zerak: i'd  now try to boot with tuner card and play some sound via alsa - specifying the soundcard hw device
<intelikey> or move them to sda1  which is ntfs most likely
<zerak> |joe| why on earth do KMix got options on which soundcard to use if it wont change anything?
<|joe|> zerak: hm kmix works for me after selecting the correct card
<zerak> going to reboot, going to need tips on directing to soundcard later on
<intelikey> Jack1_  there is a e2fsexplorer for windows that should let you copy "something" from your /home to your windows install  then you could reboot to linux  and rm what you have safely copied elsewhere giving enough room to wiggle.
<Jack1_> hmmm intelikey its on root not on home
<Dr_willis> I use that ext2 IFS thing for windows. that shows up your linux drives as normal windows drives.
<Jack1_> intelikey: if i move it from root to homw via windows would that be ok?
<Dr_willis> moving things under windows - can mess with the ownership. but thats not to hard to fix.
<Jack1_> intelikey:  i use that already but since last few times it says /home is not formatted, so i cannot use it
<intelikey> i'd do it from linux.   not sure how well windows handles ext3
<Jack1_> right
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  so far its handled it very well for me. :) better then it handles ntfs. heh.
<Jack1_> how can i move from commandline intelikey
<Dr_willis> just a few quirks to watch out for.
<intelikey> if you but your journal .....
<dennister> good morning everyone
<Jack1_> intelli
<intelikey> Jack1_  mv /dir /someplace
<Jack1_> intelikey: shall i do mv
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  thats whats sort of nifty about ext3, if the kenel or tool (like that ifs driver) cant handle ext3, it falls back to ext2 mode.
<Jack1_> intelikey: ok so /photos /dev/sda1 ?
<intelikey> no not to the device
<intelikey> to a mounted fs
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: Using some tools without turning off the journal can cause trouble
<Jack1_> intelikey: yes media/win i meant it
<Jack1_> thanks for the help!!!
<Jack1_> c u guys later
<h3sp4wn> you can move files between partitions with dd
<intelikey> k  if that's all you need mo for Jack1_ i'm went.
<Jack1_> h3sp4wn: is that better than mv?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1_: Not at all
<Jack1_> c u
<Dr_willis> time for some Bash/Linux/101 reading Jack1_  :)
<Jack1_> Dr_willis: i read quite a lot thing is
<intelikey> Jack1_ h3sp4wn is being technucklehead  :)   just mv the files.
<Jack1_> i just better ask someone else before i mess all up.
<Jack1_> intelikey: i know him lol
<intelikey> h3sp4wn later technucklehead.
<intelikey> :)
<h3sp4wn> If its something like that squashfs would save a significant amount of space
<zerak> |joe| i noticed that i could choose diffrent options in VLC but that only directed the sound to diffrent speakers
<|joe|> zerak: hm interesting, my soundcard is now actually #0 and tuner #1
<|joe|> zerak: but i swear it was the other way previously :)
<|joe|> zerak: does at least alsamixer -c 0 (-c 1) work correctly?
<JanK> is this line of the sources.list correct, or need i to add 4 seperate lines for each component?
<JanK> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse main restricted
<hollywoodb> JanK: that's fine
<hollywoodb> JanK: you don't need four seperate lines
<zerak> |joe| both gives me a dialog, 0 -> tv (no options to choose), 1 -> sound (with options)
<JanK> thank you, another question, how is the packege with real-player called?
<h3sp4wn> JanK: same for edgy-updates , edgy-security
<|joe|> zerak: so this works
<hollywoodb> !realplayer | JanK
<ubotu> JanK: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|joe|> zerak: now do you have any .wav?
<h3sp4wn> JanK: (only need 3 lines)
<hollywoodb> JanK: i use mplayer or kaffiene to play real-media formats
<|joe|> zerak: first of all i assume you have no ~/.asoundrc
<zerak> |joe| hmm there are .wav for kde, i usualy use vlc and a movie
<|joe|> zerak: just want to try aplay, it plays only wav, no mp3s
<zerak> |joe| cant answere that since i dont know what that is
<JanK> then i need the codec, for real-videos
<|joe|> zerak: than you don't have it :)
<h3sp4wn> hollywoodb: Do you use mplayer from in X or just on the console ? (mplayer works great with directfb for me but doesn't work at all well in X)
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: either/or
<zerak> |joe| not always a correct assumption, some guides might have fooled me
<|joe|> zerak: ehm so check if you have .asoundrc in your homedir
<h3sp4wn> hollywoodb: what -vo do you use in X ?
<zerak> |joe| but no manual for asoundrc if that is a program
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: they all work, except dxr3 and xmga
<zerak> |joe| nothing
<zerak> |joe| dont got it
<h3sp4wn> hollywoodb: I need to mess around with it a little more I guess
<|joe|> zerak: ok mmnt
<zerak> |joe| ...
<|joe|> zerak: try something like aplay -D hw:1 /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Maximize.wav
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: I have aiglx enabled as well, and except those two they all still work
<h3sp4wn> hollywoodb: alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0%  2%  0.7% 171 0
<|joe|> zerak: you could try aplay -l as well
<h3sp4wn> hollywoodb: I get loads of that stuff all down the screen (but only in X)
<zerak> |joe| hmm:   channels count not available
<|joe|> zerak: and the -l ?
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: but alsa output works @ console?  That's strange... maybe artsd or something needs to be killed... I don't use artsd
<odres> where can I find better drivers for my graph card Intel i810 ?
<zerak> |joe| lists my sound devices
<hollywoodb> odres: which one are you using now?
<|joe|> zerak: this should list pcm streams
<zerak> |joe| from 0 - 4 for the right ca0106 (correct one)
<|joe|> zerak: oh sorry, -L
<odres> the i810 driver that comes with Xubuntu, but I keep getting crashes
<h3sp4wn> hollywoodb: I don't either - (I think it is because my soundcard has quite alot of in's and outs and a pretty confusing configuration if you look at it in alsamixer)
<hollywoodb> odres: that's the right driver, what kind of crashes?
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: that could be, my soundcards are all pretty basic... maybe you need to get creative with asound.conf
<zerak> |joe| my surround system... lists front, rear, center, surround40 etc
<hollywoodb> h3sp4wn: or use OSS output, which should basically spit at /dev/dsp, and should work
<instructor> how do I restart my sound I think it died
<odres> weird the screen looks like colored horirzontal stripes and xserver and all my user processes stop
<|joe|> zerak: looks actually good you now only have to find out the correct alsa dev number for the playback
<hollywoodb> odres: are you sure its the video driver? I've never heard of anyone having issues with the i810 driver
<Mehercle> hi
<zerak> |joe| isnt it just 0 and 1 or do i have to specify the subdevices that is each single speaker
<Mehercle> where can i find a package for the amarok moodbar?
<hollywoodb> odres: but I've seen things like happen from faulty hardware or overclocking
<odres> well I don't know I thought it was memory first, but I used memtest from startup for 12 hours...no errors.the system log files shows ans IO output error with the screen
<odres> I am thinking of replacing the onboard card
<|joe|> zerak: take a look ath http://alsa.opensrc.org/DigitalOut
<|joe|> zerak: check your /proc/asound/devices and then it should be hw:card,pcm#
<hollywoodb> odres: maybe the video card has issues?  try the 'intel' driver, I'm not positive that it works with i810 cards, and in my experience it has been a little buggy with suspend/resume, but its worth a shot if your system is suffering that badly
<instructor> How do I test my sound?
<hollywoodb> odres: also, 'man i810' will give you some driver options that may or may not be useful
<hollywoodb> instructor: cat /dev/urandom >> /dev/dsp
<TheGateKeeper> instructor: got sound in system settings there is a button there
<instructor> Ok
<TheGateKeeper> go to sound*
<odres> I only have this problem with Xubuntu/Ubuntu/Kubuntu (tried all 3 of them) but not with Mandriva 2006
<hollywoodb> odres: maybe its a kernel issue... I don't think X.org could be built so differently as to cause what you're describing
<odres> Could be I had this problem with 6.10 and 6.06 but not so often with 5.10
<instructor> TheGateKeeper: Hmm
<hollywoodb> odres: well you could try a different kernel or two and/or file a bug... sudo apt-cache search linux-image
<instructor> Ok I clicked the button and nothing. I disabled the sound system and reenabled it and the progress bas has restarted like 5 times now
<ehird> every time i run an x app from a terminal i get
<ehird> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<ehird> with some more stuff repeated a few times
<ehird> the apps work fine tho
<hollywoodb> ehird: yep
<ehird> any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper> instructor: got things turned on, had a look at kmix?
<hollywoodb> ehird: search forums for 'wacom xorg.conf'
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ehird> hollywood will in a bit
<odres> Which one do you recommend I use 2.6.17-10
<hollywoodb> ehird: basically for some reason I don't understand default ubuntu xorg.conf has a bunch of wacom tablet devices listed that you don't have, and that's those errors
<hollywoodb> odres: I'm not really sure, you're probably using -generic now, so you could try something more specific like -686
<hollywoodb> odres: whether or not they're built differently enough to make any difference i don't really know
<eric_> does anyone know what the programs callled that puts the spinning globe o your destop?
<TheGateKeeper> odres: kubuntu tends to use module drivers so unless you build your own kernel I doubt you will see much improvement
<|joe|> eric_: xearth?
<|joe|> eric_: just a guess
<instructor> eric_: xearth
<eric_> cool,ill go check.is it in the repositorys?
<instructor> Go check :)
<instructor> !info xearth
<ubotu> xearth: Show a rotating earth on your X root window. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1-10.1 (edgy), package size 154 kB, installed size 464 kB
<odres> yes I have a PIII 667 Mhz so I should look for a i686 kernel ?
<TheGateKeeper> odres: yep
<eric_> anything else like xearth for nifty visualizations?
<MenZa> I'd like to install drivers for my generic 802.11g wireless PCMCIA card, but I have no idea where to start. Can anyone point me in the right direction :\?
<odres> where can I get this ? Do you know a stable version ?
<eric_> poop,i installed it bu its not showing up on my desktop,do i need to do something special?
<TheGateKeeper> odres: there are ready built kernels in the repos, but you might have more luck building your own, info on that is in the forums
<odres> allright I wil try that
<odres> I dont know if this wil work check "linux-image-686 - Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic" in apt-cache linux-image
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: if you have time can you confirm this? http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<MidMark> see my last comment
<MidMark> only the last one
<h3sp4wn> I don't even know what kde-guidance is (so am not a good person to ask about that one)
<MidMark> h3sp4wn: kde-guidance is the gui that let you change user password under K->system settings->user management
<MidMark> anyone thanx
<slow-motion> hallo
<michal_> hello
<MRMorefield-ft> what is the extended device?
<MRMorefield-ft> in fdisk?
<zerak> |joe| really cant understand this, vlc can play one one chanel (one speaker) but when trying to use aplay on the same (when vlc is off) i get no sound
<eric_> wheres a god place to start for learning shell commands,ive got the basic ones down but want to master the more advanced ones
<hollywoodb> eric_: google for a bash tutorial, or check out http://rute.2038bug.com
<francis> bonsoir all :)
<eric_> aloha
<francis> boouhhhh, a roupille ici !!!! mdr
<hollywoodb> !fr | francis
<ubotu> francis: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eric_> j'adore la glace
<odres> <odres> Sorry since edgy eft there is no i686 kernel anymore, just the "generic"
<osh_> je suis un baguette.
<hollywoodb> yes I'd love a bagel
<odres> Does anyone know how to increase the allocated memory for the video card in xorg.conf ?
<eric_> ill have lox on mine
<h3sp4wn> eric_: I would recommend zsh over bash (for interactive use)
<h3sp4wn> eric_: And for scripting it supports most things that are supported by csh / ksh and bash
<eric_> huh?whats hat ean sorry first time on irc
<eric_> that mean*
<h3sp4wn> Nicer shell to use than bash (I think)
<h3sp4wn> aptitude install zsh
<MRMorefield-ft> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<h3sp4wn> eric_: exec zsh
<h3sp4wn> eric_: (it has lot of nice features - such as command completion from external programs)
<wezlo> hey, is anyone on here using kubuntu and bluetooth?
<dennister> dangitall...I'm timing out again
<dennister> rogers is driving me nuts
<dennister> what with their traffic-shaping before i get a chance to counteract it with software...
<Jack1> h3sp4wn:
<Jack1> h3sp4wn: hi, i cannot scroll up and down in console via page up and shift
<|joe|> zerak: you should probably try to find a device where you get stereo
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: In a vt ?
<Jack1> in console mode h3sp4wn  whats a vt?
<h3sp4wn> It works fine for me (unless I am in screen which I am 99% of the time)
<h3sp4wn> then ^a escape puts it into scroll mode
<Jack1> how can get a file tree for / in console mode?
<Jack1> i can scroll up and down?
<h3sp4wn> I dunno I can (using the method you described above)
<eric_> any one know ofany progs that will spiffy up my gui?
<Jack1> i'll try thx
<egonw> trappist: thanx again for earlier... re-mkswap-ing the swap partition allowed me swapon it again
<major_stitch> eric_: what Window manager?
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Usually I just screen in a vt (just by default makes copy and paste etc easier once you learn the shortcuts)
<zerak> |joe| but how come vlc can give me sound when i choose a device but aplay wont
<major_stitch> h3sp4wn: just downloaded and set up Ubuntu from kubuntu...wasn't so bad at all :)
<|joe|> zerak: no idea
<h3sp4wn> major_stitch: Not remotely interesting though
<major_stitch> h3sp4wn: i'm not adventurous
<trappist> egonw: ossum
<h3sp4wn> major_stitch: fair enough
<eric_> what are the benifits of ubuntu over kubuntu?
<wezlo> hey folks, I've having difficulties pairing bluetooth devices in edgy, anyone have any inights?
<h3sp4wn> eric_: It has alot more developers (and hence is more well developed / tested)
<eric_> ubuntu or k?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu
<eric_> cool
<T3hWiz0rd> !k3b-mp3
<T3hWiz0rd> !k3b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k3b-mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<odres> eric_ go for Xubuntu !
<zerak> |joe| located which channels that are what, eg. 1,0 are the two fronts (stereo) :  1,1 rear  :  1,2 middle and one unknown (probably sub)
<zerak> |joe| take that back, maybe not sub after all
<|joe|> zerak: and aplay -D hw:1,0 doesn't work
<zerak> |joe|
<zerak> laying WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Maximize.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono
<zerak> aplay: set_params:906: Channels count not available
<|joe|> zerak: hm
<zerak> |joe| and if i do it while vlc then it is busy
<zerak> |joe| so it works but not with aplay
<|joe|> zerak: and did you have stereo without the tuner?
<age1172> are .jar files executable in kubuntu?
<zerak> |joe| had sound as default without it
<|joe|> zerak: but stereo
<eric_> how do i change my settings to allow me to log in as root?
<|joe|> age1172: .jar is a .zip containing usually java app
<thingy> age1172: yes! They are shot on sight! ummm actually...double clicking on a jar file seems to bring up ark which is the archiving util
<zerak> |joe| either stereo or surround, didnt check which
<|joe|> age1172: you can run it somehow with java
<age1172> how to run it
<thingy> age1172: to run jar file --> java -jar filename.jar
<|joe|> thingy: that's because it's actually a zip
<eric_> cant you just change the .jar to .zip and open it normaly
<|joe|> no
<age1172> thanks
<|joe|> when run with jave it looks then for the Main class
<thingy> |joe|: dang it..I had to hunt for the | key joe! :-)
* mnepton look sover the fence
<|joe|> thingy: well i can't help but all [_] joe[_]  nicks are reserved :)
<|joe|> zerak: have you tried now hw:1,1 and 1,2?
<ehird> i added the amarok 1.4.4 repos
<ehird> but it's still 1.4.3 according to apt-cache
<abattoir> thingy: just press j and Tab ;)
<ehird> i've updated and dist-upgraded
<ehird> ideas?
<zerak> |joe| without the tv-card or what do you mean?
<|joe|> abattoir: me begin with pipe ;-)
<|joe|> zerak: now
<thingy> |joe|: try being bob...thats a good name! bet its not registered...or how about MightyJoe
<abattoir> |joe|: doesn't matter, an intelligent client would help overcome annoyances like that :P
<abattoir> an intelligent client, like konversation ;)
<h3sp4wn> if you start a nic with ]  then it breaks irssi's tab completion
<h3sp4wn> *nick
<h3sp4wn> i.e ] h3sp4wn[
<eric_> what app would i use to add a second root acount?
<mnepton> eric_: do you mean another account with sudo access?
<abattoir> eric_: you mean you want to give 'sudo' privs. to another account?
<abattoir> oh, sorry :P
<h3sp4wn> there can only be one root (you can have another name like proot or whatever but if it has 0:0 it is root
<eric_> full acsess so i dont have to keep typeing in my password
<ehird> ideas?
<age1172> thingy;it says Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from ***.jar
<|joe|> well uid=0 can be only one user
<abattoir> eric_: for that, you'd have to edit /etc/sudoers
<|joe|> eric_: you can configure sudo not to require password
<h3sp4wn> you can have 2 entries in /etc/passwd with 0:0
<age1172> i replaced file name with stars
<|joe|> eric_: visudo
<h3sp4wn> (or more)
<eric_> um when i installed i used root as my user name and ubuntu wont let me log into it useing that acount
<thingy> age1172: What's the app? you may need to pass a class name
<eric_> cool
<|joe|> h3sp4wn: hm didn't know about it, thnx
<h3sp4wn> samw    ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL
<ehird> eric_: you fail at understanding how sudo works
<mnepton> eric_: the root login is disabled by design. a machine that allows a root login is far more likely to be compromised. use sudo, or, if that's really, *reaaly onerous, use "sudo su"
<age1172> how?
<ehird> and why root is a bad idea
<h3sp4wn> (that is an example sudo entry so sudo doesn't ask for the password all the time)
<fdoving> mnepton: 'sudo -i' > 'sudo su'
<thingy> age1172: To find out what class name to pass...I need to know what app you are trying to run
<eric_> brb
<mnepton> fdoving: different strokes for different folks. same thing, essentially though.
<thingy> age1172: but to answer your question --> java -jar filename.jar myJavaClass
<|joe|> thingy: i think per default Main is run
<ehird> ..
<thingy> |joe|: yep but the error he gets is indicating there is no main clain in the jar...would help to know what app hes trying to use...usually the java devs put a bash script in the distribution to execute the app
<fdoving> mnepton: you don't read roots environment variables, that can break stuff, as you run stuff as root within a user environment. sudo -i fixes that, safer.
<|joe|> thingy: ok didn't notice there was already an error :)
<|joe|> sometimes it help just to dig into the .jar and find what looks like main class
<age1172> the app is file named keygen.jar?
<|joe|> age1172: .jar is a .zip of compiled .class files
<|joe|> age1172: each .class file contains compiled bytecode for one java class
<eric_> it wont let me edit the password file
<|joe|> age1172: and to start an application you have to define which class of those .class has to be "started"
<age1172> how can i do that
<|joe|> age1172: if you don't define anything java will look for Main (or similar) and if it finds no Main, it does not know how to run the .jar
<|joe|> age1172: don't you have any doc?
<eric_> i tried to edit the password file an it saownerys i dont have permission because im not the
<age1172> i will see
<|joe|> age1172: is it some public stuff?
<zerak> |joe| yes KDE:s test sound gives stereo (only front sides)
<|joe|> zerak: maybe you can now try to play with aplay to find out which subdevice is correct
<|joe|> zerak: but you'll probably have to stop kde's sound system for it
<Jack1> h3sp4wn: i cannot login due to 100%use on /, but i just find system files there..its 20GB
<|joe|> zerak: if the card and drivers support hw mixing you wouldn't have to :)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn: my ist-upgrade stopped couple of times i guess its the temporary update files
<ehird> surely it's a simple q
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: make some more space then (or remove some stuff)
<Jack1> h3sp4wn: how? if i just find system files and dunno which one are ost important?
<Jack1> most
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: get rid of all of /var/cache/apt/archives
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: resise some other partitions to make some more space
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: Unless its only a 20gb drive
<zerak> |joe| do you remember where the kde:s .wav where?
<|joe|> zerak: /usr/share/sounds
<jobless_> abattoir u there?
<abattoir> jobless_: yes
<Jack1> hmm u think i can delete some file from windows via ifs drives
<Jack1> h3sp4wn:
<|joe|> thingy: hm now i found out the main class can be actually specified via manifest in the .jar
<jobless_> hey abattoir, i got a question thats out of topic here .. is that ok if i ask u?
<abattoir> jobless_: hmm, pm me then
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I would fix it from recovery mode
<JohnFlux2> h3sp4wn: Jack1: it's better to use  apt-get clean
<JohnFlux2> h3sp4wn: Jack1: then apt-get autoremove
<sarixe> anyone know how to setup samba for sharing a printer?
<abattoir> !samba | sarixe
<thingy> |joe|: oh and I was googling as well...and sometimes...if the java -jar filename.jar doesn't work you can try a "java -cp /path/to/file/file.jar className" to get the app to run...can't tell age now as he's left
<ubotu> sarixe: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jack1> JohnFlux id did aptget clean, but not apt get autoremove
<h3sp4wn> JohnFlux2: why all apt-get clean does is exactly the same thing
<abattoir> jobless_: not registered?
<sarixe> thanks
<zerak> |joe| "$ aplay -D hw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/pop.wav" gives same problem (noticed that i use 0,0 instead of 1,0 previously)
<JohnFlux2> h3sp4wn: right but you're less likely to screw up ;-)
<|joe|> thingy: well i found out that the manifests could be eventually incompatible between win and nix because of newlines :) maybe that was the prob
<|joe|> zerak: that's really weird
<thingy> zerak: whats the sound issue you have ?
<|joe|> zerak: 0,1 or 0,2?
<jobless_> abattoir: no
<h3sp4wn> JohnFlux2: Its no better or worse (I usually use aptitude autoclean) but if I want to get rid of them all I just use rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives
<|joe|> zerak: would be really interesting if aplay couldn't play wav files via alsa
<JohnFlux2> h3sp4wn: until the one day you accidently pressed return while typing  rm -rf /
<zerak> |joe| none of them gave me anything, i hope there is enough to uncheck the "give me sound" box in kde
<|joe|> thingy: you have to disable the sound system
<zerak> |joe| "enable the sound system"
<JohnFlux2> h3sp4wn: not saying it's a big risk or anything, but just safer to use apt-get clean
<JohnFlux2> h3sp4wn:  good habits and all that
<|joe|> thingy: but if you don't aplay should complain that device is already used
<zerak> |joe| vlc plays default and KDE plays when using test button
<|joe|> thingy: sorry -> zerak
<|joe|> zerak: both with stereo
<Jack1> h3sp4wn: hmm..i got just 75mb /var files i cannot understand where are the big files
<zerak> |joe| vlc plays with stereo
<zerak> |joe| settings
<|joe|> zerak: what happens if you just say hw:0
<zerak> |joe| same
<h3sp4wn> Jack1: I wouldn't mess around in /var (other than /var/cache/apt/archives)
<zerak> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/pop.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono
<zerak> aplay: set_params:906: Channels count not availabl
<thingy> Jack1: du -hs /*  <--- will give you a clue as where the disk usage is hiding
<Jack1> try that again c u
<csills> Hey guys
<csills> I had my Acer Prisa 620U scanner working with Ubuntu
<csills> and suddely it just quit working
<csills> not recognized anymore
<csills> anybody have any suggestions
<csills> I have tried several fixes but none have worked
<eric_> whats the shell comand for modifying file permissions
<zerak> chmod
<jobless> abattoir: can you pm me?
<fannagoganna> chmod
<fannagoganna> yes sorry
<abattoir> jobless: i just did
<abattoir> jobless: are you getting my messages?
<thingy> csills: 1. Is the USB device detected? (look at output of lsusb command or cat /proc/bus/usb/devices) 2. It looks like this brand of scanner needs firmware to uploaded to the scanner before the scanner works...look at this url to see if it helps debug things....if you can identify what is not happening we might be able to tell you how to put it right...my guess = firmware not being loaded into scanner http://snapscan.sourceforge.net/
<thingy> I thought they took out the priv messages facility in freenode because of spam and abuse...
<thingy> ah I can priv msg my self...cool!
<drakan> Hmm...
<drakan> Anyone have experience with Wireless Belkin PCMIA Adapters?
<drakan> It seems to want to disable itself right after I enable the service
<thingy> drakan: model number
<thingy> drakan: ?
<drakan> p81989-A
<drakan> I think
<thingy> drakan: and what do you mean by "enable the service"? is the card being detected fine?
<Gecko> If I write locate libgtk-1.2.so* slocate segfaults, but it doesn't if I write locate libgtk-1.2.so. Is this a bug?
<csills> Thanks Thingy
<drakan> Detected yes
<drakan> but it won't enable when I hit "enable"
<drakan> its goes straight back
<drakan> to disabled
<drakan> =\
<thingy> drakan: any messages in /var/log/messages when you try and enable it? also anything shown in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<drakan> I'm completely new to Linux... You might have to explain where to find those files :x
<thingy> umm
<markelhas> hi ppl
<drakan> But I can say, the Wireless card doesn't show any lights when plugged in
<drakan> I guess that could go with the whole disabled part
<markelhas> can someone help me config my network/samba?
<kraut> moin
<thingy> drakan: ok can you open the kde menu and select the System\System Logs Viewer app
<jhutchins_wk> markelhas: Possibly #samba?
<drakan> Gotcha
<markelhas> jhutchins_wk: oki
<drakan> I'm there
<drakan> And there are alot of messages here
<drakan> It's mostly saying
<drakan> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 155.
<drakan> x_X;;
<drakan> *255.255.255.255 port 67 interval (xx)
<drakan> Where xx is a random number between 3 and 16
<drakan> =\
<drakan> And, send_packet: Network is down
<markelhas> anyone that is a samba expert!?
<thingy> drakan: select the last buncha log entries that appear when you try to enable the device and once selected, click on File/Save and save them as a file. Then dcc the file to me
<drakan> Err... The computer i'm talking about is not connected to the internet :x
<drakan> Because the wireless won't work
<drakan> This is a 2nd computer i'm on now
<drakan> BUT
<drakan> What is says is
<drakan> Main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:00.0' with driver 'bcm43xx'
<drakan> And the 2nd part, says bcm43xx_microcode5.fw is not available or load failed
<drakan> So it has to do with the driver being bad =\
<thingy> drakan: no it means that the firmware (bcm43xx_microcode5.fw) file is not being found(most prob.)
<thingy> drakan: type in 'find / -iname "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"' and tell me if that returns a match
<drakan> k
<drakan> in Konsole
<drakan> ?
<intelikey> -iname  ?    hmmm i'll have to revisit the man pages...
<thingy> drakan:  yes
<intelikey> drakan yes that's a cli command.
<thingy> intelikey: -iname = don't care about the case
<intelikey> k
<drakan> I did a sudo
<drakan> regular doesn't work o_o
<eric__> trying to fix a problem with my password file,im trying to give my normal loging name no password and full acsess,any help?
<elias_> what is the main advantage of kde4's libs over kde3? what justifies this huge portation effort to port all kde3 apps to the new API/toolkit/libs?
<eric__> eric:$1$YiPqh20t$vvAc.wkSXCMDQCgqO6Szi.:1001:1001:,,,:/home/eric:/bin/bash is my normal usernames line what should i do?
<thingy> elias: WHY are you cross posting the same question to both channels?
<intelikey> eric__  yeah. close the editor  and do   sudo passwd -d 'username'
<thingy> drakan: has the search finished?
<drakan> Dont think it will work =\
<drakan> dunno why
<intelikey> eric__ "and full acsess" ???   make him root jr. ?
<drakan> it doesn't respond
<drakan> what about sudo -iname "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"
<drakan> it doesnt work either
<drakan> sudo find / -iname*
<thingy> drakan: press ctrl + c in the konsole to get back to the prompt and then type in --> find / -iname "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"
<intelikey> eric__ can you define  "and full access" please ?
<drakan> Bunch of Permission Denied messages
<drakan> thats why I tried sudo
<thingy> drakan: thats ok...
<thingy> drakan: the permission denied messages occur since normal users cant go in some directories
<eric__> root jr
<drakan> ok
<eric__> whats the -d?
<intelikey> eric__   man passwd
<thingy> drakan: ok so you don't have the firmware file then...can i confirm that this card didn't work on edgy at all?
<drakan> what's edgy
<drakan> Sorry for being stupid
<drakan> :x
<intelikey> eric__   if you want passwordless sudoing   visudo   and  add    'username' ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<fdoving> !edgy | drakan
<ubotu> drakan: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<drakan> Okay
<intelikey> man sudoers    for that one.
<drakan> Well I used the one off the website
<drakan> The CD iso
<eric__> what if i just wanta password when my computer starts up?
<drakan> ok yes
<drakan> it
<drakan> It's edgy*
<intelikey> eric__ you do know that you are setting up a very insecure system...
<magicmike> What command do I type to edit and save changes in /etc/fstab?
<eric__> yes
<thingy> drakan: can you confirm that it never worked in edgy at all?
<drakan> so far, yes
<drakan> It's my first day on Kubuntu ;_;
<intelikey> eric__ then set a password on the account and set sudoers to passwordless  as above....   that's not  at all the advice that *buntu team would have me give you tho.
<eric__> my comp.is in a safe place and has very little sensitive info
<adam_> Is there anyone here running 6.10 amd64?
<eric__> cool
<JohnFlux_> adam_: ask dont ask to ask
<adam_> Joh: huh? you've lost me on that?
<BluesKaj> tried amd64 ...nothing but probs in dapper, so I switched to x86 32 bit
<adam_> dapper worked great for me, but edgy seems a mess
<BluesKaj> now at least my hardware works
<intelikey> heh i did cat /etc/sudoers  to give you that line ^^ for your sudoers... "ALL ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL" <--- my /etc/sudoers file.       what do i care how you set up your boxen.....
<magicmike> adam: Just ask and if you get lucky someone will answer.
<BluesKaj> x86 32bit works well in edgy too on this amd64 pc
<intelikey> it should probably be noted that this box is also "NO SUID"   so sudo does nothing anyway.
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  sudo echo
<intelikey> sudo: must be setuid root
<markelhas> ppl need help to config samba, anyone!?
<JohnFlux_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<intelikey> markelhas sorry  ! i
<markelhas> intelikey: can u help me with samba configQ?
<BluesKaj> markelhas, welcome to the club ...difficult request I'm afraid
<intelikey> markelhas no.   "! i" == "not i"   i've never setup a smb client or server.
<markelhas> BluesKaj: hummm, i've trying with wiki googling but can't manage to put it working
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's quite labour intensive
<markelhas> TheGateKeeper: are u there?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: you havent actually asked a question yet
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: as far as i can see
<zerak> |joe| it is plugged in and it gives me sound when doing "$ apart -D plughw:1,0 /usr/share/sound/pop.wav"
<BluesKaj> <markelhas> intelikey: can u help me with samba configQ?
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: I need help to config samba, can't "see" my windows machine, neitheir windows machine to see mine
<|joe|> zerak: ok what do we drink
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: so i think the kestion is made!
<|joe|> zerak: now you could try to set up dmix plugin if you'd like to use sw mixing
<zerak> |joe| not yet, still some stuff to do before it works as intended
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: how can i config it?
<BluesKaj> that's a biggy
<intelikey> markelhas & blueskaj    i can sujest that other channels might find more help on that....   ##linux  ##linuxhelp  #ubuntu  #debian (maybe)....
<zerak> |joe| sw mixing?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: if you go to smb://   do you see any machines?
<hollywoodb> #debian is alway super-helpful
<|joe|> zerak: otherwise you'll end up fighting with artsd flash and stuff
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: nope
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: smb://localhost/  rather
<|joe|> zerak: your card can play only one sound at once
<|joe|> so if you want to eg play kde sounds while using vlc/mplayer/amarok/... you have to mix the sounds
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: have you installed samba  ?
<|joe|> zerak: and because your card won't do it, you have to do it in sw .... that's where alsa's dmix helps
<LeeJunFan> anyone know where I'd look to set the increment that volume increases or decreases when using the ACPI volume buttons on the keyboard?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: apt-get install samba samba-common smbclient
<zerak> |joe| sw?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: then sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<|joe|> zerak: the sw mixes the sound streams into one
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: i've done that, and config smbusers
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: that's a problem there is no samba in that dir
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: in which dir?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: oh  /etc/init.d/samba  ?
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: yes
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: i've follow this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<JohnFlux_> ubotu:  find /etc/init.d/samba
<ubotu> File /etc/init.d/samba found in samba
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: please double check you have installed samba
<zerak> |joe| For ALSA 1For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix.
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: apt-get install samba
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: if it says it's installed, we'll reinstall
<|joe|> zerak: where did you find that?
<zerak> |joe| evil paste (middle mouse)  For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix.
<zerak> |joe| http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<markelhas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<|joe|> zerak: well ok in that case try it with aplay
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: hmm, okay  do   apt-get install --reinstall samba
<|joe|> zerak: aplay -D plug:dmix
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: i've kubuntu 6.10, just for remark
<|joe|> zerak: don't know though if it's configured correctly to use your sc
<zerak> |joe|
<zerak> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<zerak> aplay: main:547: audio open error: No such file or directory
<zerak> |joe| maybe not...
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: done
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: does it exist now?
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: nopes :(
<|joe|> zerak: maybe it points per default to the first card
<zerak> |joe| maybe
<zerak> |joe| then it should be a simple change if one finds where
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: ah wait
<|joe|> zerak: you can try the aplay -v -D plughw:1,0 and note the params at the bottom and try to configure this stuff as described in the howto
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: i've made a find . -name samba and i thinks it's on etc/samba
<|joe|> zerak: seems you cannot set the dmix's slave to plughw
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: nah wait
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: do   apt-get remove --purge samba
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: then apt-get install samba
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: that will recreate the files
<JohnFlux_> i cant remember the apt-get install   command to reinstall the config files
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: oki
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: nopes :(
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: still no?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: :/
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: grr
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: :(
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: okay do:  dpkg --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_*.deb
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: that should do it
<JohnFlux_> oh wait
<|joe|> zerak: you could try the config from here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=310448&highlight=asoundrc+ca0106
<|joe|> zerak: replace the card 0 with card 1 and remove the pcm.duplicate
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: dpkg --force-confmiss -i /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_*.deb
<JohnFlux_> Setting up samba (3.0.22-1ubuntu4) ...
<JohnFlux_> Configuration file `/etc/init.d/samba', does not exist on system.
<JohnFlux_> Installing new config file as you request.
<|joe|> zerak: then you should be able to aplay -D dout
<JohnFlux_> i get that when i delete that file then run that command
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: so try that
<zerak> |joe| where? one said ~/.asoundrc but then i must install those packages first but it doesnt sound like i am suppose to do that on you
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: the command is not working, can u check it for me plz?
<|joe|> zerak: ~/.asoundrc is correct, what packages do you mean?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: okay one sec
<zerak> |joe| wasnt that like the first question you asked, dont got that dir
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: if you do:   ls  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_*.deb    do you get several versions?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: or one version, or no files
<|joe|> zerak: you have to create .asoundrc in your home dir
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: 1 version
<zerak> mkdri .asoundrc
<zerak> ls
<zerak> ls
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.22-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<|joe|> zerak: no it's a file
<|joe|> zerak: what's your favourite editor? :)
<zerak> |joe| got none, use vi mostly though, nano is nice too
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: dpkg --force-confmiss -i /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_*.deb
<JohnFlux_> that should work
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: what error does it give
<lipe> please, i need the file called libelf.so.1
<|joe|> zerak: ok si simply vim ~/.asoundrc
<JohnFlux_> lipe: er
<zerak> |joe| copy paste his, but if there is no such file then what tells that there should be
<JohnFlux_> lipe: what did you do?
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: this last is ok
<|joe|> zerak: vi will create a new file
<zerak> |joe| did, noob but not that noobish even though i thought i wrote in Yakau... (what it is called =P)
<lipe> JohnFlux_: please, do u have this file??
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: but this msg "Configuration file `/etc/init.d/samba', does not exist on system." is there.
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: samba there now
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: excellent
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: now /etc/init.d/samba start
<JohnFlux_> lipe: why do you need it?
<zerak> |joe| should i fill it with their information from the web page? Will it really fit my config
<lipe> i need this library to use libelf...
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: done that can see mshome and my pc
<|joe|> zerak: it's the same driver, try it out
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: :-)
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: can't see one but also can't see in windows :(, that's another story
<al00> g'day -- kubuntu newbie here -- booting up from the Edgy DVD and getting dropped off at /Desktop. Tried in to install in "graphics safe" mode -- same result. Any suggestions?
<|joe|> zerak: check the output from aplay -D plughw:1,0 it displays some pars (eg rate) at the bottom
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: can i share a folder/printer from kubuntu to windows pcs!?
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: btw if you want to share a folder on your desktop you have to set the read and access permissions for Desktop
<al00> I guess I should have mentioned that I'm trying to Install Kubuntu :-)
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: i fixed that bug but it won't be in till the next update
<zerak> |joe| worked but forgot to change the card 0 to card 1
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: hmm yes.  not sure how through the gui.  i think run the system settings and share it from the printer settings thing
<JohnFlux_> lipe: I'm not being difficult, but elf is a pretty low level thing!
<visitor> hey whats going on everyone?
<JohnFlux_> lipe: you shouldn't be playing with such libraries
<|joe|> al00: what do you mean by getting dropped off at /Desktop
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: ok for the printer and one folder in /home?
<al00> |joe| -- may I chat in private?
<oslo> my ipod dont mount !
<JohnFlux_> markelhas: as long as the folder isn't in /home/markel/Desktop
<lipe> somebody help me!!!!!! im trying to read the head of a ELF file, so i need this library to work...
<|joe|> al00: i'm not registered so i can't
<|joe|> al00: you can try a separate channel
<visitor> i dont think that there is any way you can chat in private in here
<JohnFlux_> lipe: edgy comes with 0.8
<|joe|> visitor: if you're registered privmsgs work :)
<JohnFlux_> lipe: i wouldn't recommend installing a different version
<visitor> oh well i am not registered so i cant
<zerak> |joe| ah when you say it i noticed after rate it say mono
<JohnFlux_> visitor: /msg nickserv register
<visitor> whats up joe?
<JohnFlux_> visitor: ;-)
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: oki i've shared one, not the desktop, now only search in windows network and that's all?
<|joe|> zerak: hm
<visitor> i dont want to pay anything for this
<|joe|> zerak: just try it :)
<lipe> man, what r u talking about??
<JohnFlux_> visitor: freenode is free
<visitor> oh ok
<visitor> whats up johnflux?
<JohnFlux_> lipe: ubuntu comes with libelf.0.8.6
<al00> |joe|: I slap in a freshly burned Edgy DVD. Boot. I am prompted with the Menu. I select install, the status bar looks strange and incomplete. The boot image seems to load... I expect to see a GUI for install of the OS but I end up at a command prompt in the /Desktop folder.
<JohnFlux_> visitor: at the ubuntu summit in california
<JohnFlux_> lipe: if you want a later version you'll have to compile it yourself
<visitor> what in the hell are people talking about in here?
<|joe|> visitor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<al00> |joe|: I initially thought it was a graphics issue (still not convinced that it isn't) and tried to install with option 2 which is graphics safe mode -- same result
<visitor> how old are you guys in here?
<JohnFlux_> visitor: 25 myself
<dimsuz> hi! anyone aware of what *-dev package contains Xlib.h?
<|joe|> al00: what graph card?
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: okis it's working, doesn't apper in network, but if i do \\ip ask for pass and the share is there
<visitor> oh, im 19
<dimsuz> it dissapeared after upgrade to edgy
<JohnFlux_> ubotu: find xlib.h
<ubotu> File xlib.h found in graphviz-dev, kvirc-dev, libax25-dev, libcairo2-dev, libcegui-mk2-dev (and 7 others)
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: Thnks
<JohnFlux_> dimsuz: ^^
<al00> |joe| Ati RAdeon 800XT GTO (PCIe)
<visitor> john flux do u have a myspace?
<JohnFlux_> visitor: no
<dimsuz> JohnFlux_: Thanks!
<visitor> why not?
<JohnFlux_> dimsuz: hmm not useful though
<JohnFlux_> dimsuz: wait
<markelhas> JohnFlux_: i need now to discover why can't i brower de desktop from any pc
<dimsuz> ubotu: find Xlib.h
<|joe|> al00: well i'm afraid i can't help .... never had ati :)
<ubotu> File xlib.h found in graphviz-dev, kvirc-dev, libax25-dev, libcairo2-dev, libcegui-mk2-dev (and 7 others)
<dimsuz> JohnFlux_: becase of wrong name ;)
<visitor> does anyone in here have a myspace?
<dimsuz> JohnFlux_: hmm. so it's case insensitive
<JohnFlux_> dimsuz: try xlibs-dev
<al00> |joe|: Thanks for trying
<JohnFlux_> dimsuz: or libx11-dev
<zerak> |joe| not really sure what you mean by try it out since i dont see/hear any diffrence
<Nuked> anyone here know anything about beryl?
<lipe> do u have this file to send to me??
<dimsuz> JohnFlux_: ok. I'll try. Thanks!
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: I'm sitting next to the berly developers
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: does that cout?
<JohnFlux_> count
<Nuked> JohnFlux absolutely
<|joe|> zerak: you have to try now aplay -D dout
<lipe> JohnFlux_: do u have this file to send to me, please??
<Nuked> I installed beryl from berrokid;s repositories, but when I run beryl, there is no window border
<JohnFlux_> lipe: i don't have it.  you will have to download and compile it yourself.  but I still don't understand why you want it.
<|joe|> zerak: if you can hear sound you should be able to run more aplay's with -D dout in parallel
<zerak> |joe| "$ aplay -D dout /usr/share/sounds/pop.wav"
<zerak> |joe| ALSA lib pcm.c:2146:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dout
<zerak> |joe| aplay: main:547: audio open error: No such file or directory
<zerak> |joe| justt as before
<lipe> thanks
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: possibly berly isn't running
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: it crashed etc
<|joe|> zerak: are you sure you have the ~/.asoundrc, it's saved
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: so you don't have borders because you have no window manager
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: btw beryl will be included with the next release of ubuntu
<Nuked> I guess. If I stop beryl and run metacity everything goes back to normal
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: right
<Lamington> hey all
<|joe|> zerak: hmmm maybe plug:dout ? not sure :)
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: possibly you just don't have direct rendering
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: do  glxinfo | grep Direct
<Lamington> I installed anon-proxy but I dunno how to get it to work with konqueror
<|joe|> zerak: you can check aplay -L it should list the dout device
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: do  glxinfo | grep direct
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: rather
<Nuked> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<Nuked> direct rendering: Yes
<JohnFlux_> Nuked: should work then
<Lamington> I've got konqueror set to "automatically detecty proxy configuration"
<Nuked> so all I do is run beryl and the border should show up?
<JohnFlux_> Lamington: not sure that will work
<Lamington> JohnFlux_: yeah I'm kinda learning stuff as I go...
<gnomefreak> Nuked: in beryl sometimes the window borders dont show up. if you change the theme using emerald it will show the border with new theme.
<Nuked> gnomefreak ill try it
* gnomefreak used to beryl all the time. :(
<Nuked> gnomefreak I just doubleclick on a theme?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: yep should work that way
<|joe|> anyone has an idea what's the difference between kdDebug and kndDebug?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: i think single click would do it also but i double click just to be sure
<Nuked> AHAHAHA IT WORKS
<Nuked> MUAHAHAH
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Nuked> gnomefreak, I owe you a beer
<Nuked> now just one more thing
<|joe|> fyi the diff is that kndDebug does nothing :)
<Nuked> how do I do the whole cube thing?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: ctrl+alt+arrow
<zerak> |joe| i am slow but should :       pcm "hw:0"       be pcm "hw:1" ?
<|joe|> zerak: yes
<lipe> some save me... superman... i need libelf.so.1
<JohnFlux_> lipe: dude
<Nuked> gnomefreak that switches me to the next desktop. is there a way I can make it pause between both?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: not that i have found
<JohnFlux_> lipe: If you were a coder then you'd be able to download and compile it
<JohnFlux_> lipe: If you aren't a coder, then I can't see why you'd want it
<gnomefreak> Nuked: if you use up or down arrows it gives you the beryl cube :)
* |joe| dumb
<Nuked> LMAO yeah this is pretty cool. Will this beryl work with dr17?
<intelikey> lipe edgy ?
<JohnFlux_> lipe: you could try doing  cp /usr/lib/libelf.so.0 /usr/lib/libelf.so.1
<JohnFlux_> lipe: but i wouldn't recommend it ;-)
<trappist> lipe: the systemtap package contains /usr/lib/systemtap/libelf.so.1
<Nuked> Ill be right back
<zerak> |joe| removed duplicate but i think it is correct, get a message that say that my file is old or corrupt
<intelikey> johnflux a symlink maybe ....   but it does beg trubble
<|joe|> zerak: try to remove the !default and ctl stuff
<|joe|> zerak: but first check if you didn't forget some {}
<reagleBRKLN> what to do to get konq 3.5.5 to work with new dell storefront?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> is it flash ?
<erdballer> hallo
<zerak> |joe| what about changing       pcm "hw:1"      to     pcm "hw:1,0"
<|joe|> zerak: can try
<erdballer> ich habe eine problem: ein paar anwendungen mit synaptics installiert, fehlermeldungen (red-hat-paket??) und jetzt komm ich nicht mehr automatisch in X
<erdballer> wie kann ich vergangene installationen einfach rckgngig machen?
<erdballer> edgy
<knapp> Anyone know why D4X would complete a 2.3gig file and then write it to disk as 0 bytes. ?
<thingy> erdballer: /join #kubuntu-de
<erdballer> thingy - warum kubuntu?
<erdballer> oh ah
<erdballer> sorry
<intelikey> i want to export BLAH='something'   from a script and pick it up in the shell that called the script.    can it be done ?
<erdballer> strange :) but thanks
<thingy> erdballer: Ich spreche nicht Deutsches. Versuch, der innen bittet #kubuntu-de
<thingy> ooh  dang it!
<thingy> stupid google translate took too long to give me the german equiv of "I don't speak german...try kubuntu-de"
<thingy> intelikey: export BLAH=blah blah
<thingy> intelikey: does that work?
<intelikey> thingy not the way you wrote it...  :)
<intelikey> but no if it was a simple export i would have alread had it.
<thingy> intelikey: I thought the export command mean't that it would stick in the running shell and not just in the running exec of the shell
<thingy> intelikey: ah
<thingy> intelikey: what about the set command ?
<zerak> |joe| doesnt like my     "slave { "    since it complaines about the first letter on the next lines pcm "hw:1" and if # it takes the next
<intelikey> it seems like the shell starts a new shell to run the script in and then when the script ends the shell exits  thus you loose all settings....
<|joe|> zerak: and it says the .asoundrc is wrong??
<intelikey> i suspose i could have the script end with  bash &    .....
<zerak> |joe| old or corrupted, (it complains at a certain lina and column as mention before). Sry for my bad language in IRC, too fast for my own brain
<trappist> intelikey: nohup scriptname
<|joe|> zerak: i understand i just don't get it :)
<intelikey> trappist looking.
<zerak> |joe| it feels bad since this isnt suppose to be needed according to alsa
<|joe|> zerak: well in many cases it unfortunately still is
<|joe|> zerak: keyword "skype" :)
<|joe|> zerak: maybe dmix has some params that specify the soundcard
<intelikey> trappist no.  that redirects the output and also when the script exits the env is unchanged...
<zerak> |joe| dont got skype yet (living in the stone age)
<zerak> |joe| there must be a easy way since this is a very common card
<|joe|> zerak: well i don't use it that much but i had to set it up
<zerak> |joe| even though my is integrated
<intelikey> it seems you can't even affect a   cd /path   from a script that will stick.
<|joe|> zerak: on my sb live no prob but on onelaptopn .. well it wasn't officially supported i had to hack support into alsa for it
<zerak> |joe| *mine ... =P
<|joe|> zerak: but the .asoundrc to get skype working was pure black magic
<zerak> |joe| cant one change the order it loads the modules, soundcard first then tv-card but how on earth am i suppose to do if i want to use tv-card too... =)
<fannagoganna> yes, that's the problem with sound on Linux :)
<fannagoganna> it's still voodoo
<|joe|> zerak: i don't know how to change the order
<|joe|> zerak: do you see any dmix in aplay -L ?
<fannagoganna> the ALSA wiki page is horribly out of date
<|joe|> zerak: or possibly more dmixes
<fannagoganna> I could give you my dmix, but I couldn't even tell you why it works the way it does
<|joe|> fannagoganna: you have an idea how the dmix gets configured if the sc is #1 and not #0 ?
<fannagoganna> yeah, you need a capture entry
<fannagoganna> for me it is card 1, device 0
<|joe|> fannagoganna: but they say dmix gets configured automatically
<|joe|> fannagoganna: i just wonder if that's true even in the case the sc is #1
* drakan|away is now auto-away after 20m idle
<|joe|> zerak: maybe you can give http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php#softmix a shot, there's already hw:1,0 ;)
<fannagoganna> so here is what I have -- I have in my asoundrc file the following device,
<fannagoganna> capture {
<fannagoganna>   type hw
<fannagoganna>   card 1
<fannagoganna>   device 0
<fannagoganna> sorry, forgot the last bracket
<|joe|> well we want playback :)
<fannagoganna> do you want my asoundrc file?
<|joe|> zerak: omg maybe i found it
<|joe|> zerak: aplay -Dplug:\'dmix:SLAVE=\"hw:1,0\",RATE=44100\' test.wav
<fannagoganna> that's a way to test it for sure
<|joe|> zerak: seems you can tell dmix to use your sc #1
<zerak> |joe| Unknown parameter SLAVE
<|joe|> lol
<zerak> |joe| answere to the old question why that didnt work
<zerak> |joe| failed after slave there too
<|joe|> zerak: honestly i don't know
<thingy> intelikey: yeah it looks like children cannot affect a parent's environment
<zerak> |joe| thanks, you did at least took your time, long time
<intelikey> thingy that's not what i want to hear.....
<intelikey> ;/
<|joe|> zerak: you're welcome ... just keep trying a little, you'll make it :)
<zerak> |joe| thank you for everything
<|joe|> zerak: see the sound generally works you just need to set up the dmix
<zerak> |joe| i like dreams... =)
<zerak> |joe| going to try changing autoload.d
<intelikey> ok i'm used to using runtime configuration files anyway...   but i hate to add another one that may get altered regularly......
<thingy> intelikey: ok how about this: http://ask.metafilter.com/mefi/35918
<zerak> |lacerta| works without tv-card wont work with
<|joe|> zerak: you could use it even wout dmix but then you could always use only one sound app at a time
<intelikey> Lacerta looking for a script to set a variable that the shell can reuse the next time it calls the script.
<thingy> intelikey: did you read that url? how about exec your_script from inside your script...
<zerak> |joe| but then kde sound test should work, it doesnt
<thingy> intelikey: sounds scary that!
<|joe|> zerak: you may need to specify the alsa as output and plughw:1,0 as the device in the config
<thingy> umm...did Everyone just get spammed by Lacerta askign what the problem is?
<|joe|> zerak: it's on the hardware tab
<|joe|> well i did
<intelikey> yeah but sourcing is not really a good idea in this case   errors may cause a   exit 2    which will kill the shell
<|joe|> but couldn't answer
<thingy> I think he did it at the same time to everyone
<zerak> |joe| dont know how to do that, but i am going to try chaning order, do u know where "autoload.d" is in ubuntu / kubuntu
<|joe|> zerak: in kde sound system, tab hardware
<|joe|> zerak: know nothing about autoload
<intelikey> thingy yes got msg'd
<intelikey> was probably a /msg #kubuntu blah
<nroberts> hi i need help installing rpm files
<intelikey> nroberts don't
<nroberts> dont what.
<intelikey> use a ubuntu .deb file.
<zerak> |joe| thanks, some sound at least
<thingy> intelikey: i thought they don't allow that
<intelikey> nroberts what .rpm you looking at ?
<zerak> |joe| but if i start running several mp3 it wont work ? =)
<nroberts> limewirelinux.rpm
<|joe|> zerak: exactly, that's where you need dmix :)
<|joe|> zerak: that was actually the reason i bought sb live
<intelikey> thingy if not it's a script.  either way  pfft.
<intelikey> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<intelikey> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<intelikey> nroberts see the links. ^
<nroberts> yes
<intelikey> k make your life easy if you want.    but don't make ours hard :)
<thingy> intelikey: well this is just explaining why setting environ vars from a script won't work. http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2005-05/msg01011.html
<zerak> |joe| maybe a fix in next release if one is lucky, however i found that menu irritating, sometimes it reloads several times
<intelikey> cygwin  heh
<|joe|> zennix: what menu
<|joe|> zerak: what menu
<|joe|> $#@$@ tab
<zerak> |joe| kde sound  system
<zerak> |joe| if you apply settings it reloads
<|joe|> zerak: gotta set once and don't touch for the rest of your life
<thingy> zerak: are you trying to setup dmix with alsa?
<zerak> |joe| sometimes it get stuck, sometimes it reloads forever, sometimes it instantly work
<|joe|> thingy: :)
<zerak> thingy tried
<|joe|> thingy: we can play sound via plughw:1,0
<intelikey> thingy yeah...   </grumbles> "i'll find some way"
<thingy> zerak: Gentoo has a nice doc on it...its applicable somewhat... http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix
<|joe|> thingy: but setting up dmix for this seems to be not so straightforward :)
<thingy> zerak: haven't gotten around to doing it on my box yet
<zerak> thingy same problem as me then?
<thingy> zerak: no...not even started on it.
<|joe|> zerak: i suggest you're be happy today with plughw and try the dmix tomorrow :)
<Acc\Deny> hi anyone with experience of installing on intel 845 board?
<Acc\Deny> I am experiencing a small problem even with text-mode install!
<thingy> which is?
<Acc\Deny> Hi. I m trying to Install Dapper on text mode using alternate install CD. During the final stage(s) of installation... there was nothing on screen so i just pressed enter 2/3 times... after a while the cd tray opens and the system restarted with GRUB menu... I selected Ubuntu but now it has some block size errors on /boot.
<zerak> |joe| what if i move snd-ca0106 up, below psmouse in loading
<|joe|> zerak: where is it?
<Acc\Deny> I was also hoping i would be prompted some where to configure grub...
<zerak> vi /etc/modules
<zerak> |joe| vi /etc/modules
<josh__> my linux partition doesnt show up in storage media! only my windows one is visible
<Acc\Deny> but that didn't happen
<|joe|> zerak: well if you have it there listed, try it
<|joe|> zerak: i don't have mine
<thingy> Acc\Deny: boot from the cd again and choose to boot the rescue system. it will ask you all the intial questions and then give you the option to re-install grub
<josh__> can someone tell me why?
<zerak> |joe| lp  psmouse  sbp2  sr_mod  snd-ca0106
<Hawkwind> !hidden | josh__
<ubotu> josh__: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Acc\Deny> thingy: ok... and these block errors i am getting about the /boot?
<|joe|> zerak: but do you see your tv tuner there as well?
<thingy> Acc\Deny: am not sure what that is...when do you get the message? Does the kernel boot at all? does it get as far as starting init ?
<Acc\Deny> i have prepared a separate partition for /boot with the 1024 limit...
<lucky_> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Acc\Deny> yes it does start init.... stops and tells me to repait it manually with a different block size... as it has detected some corruption...
<josh__> what the hell
<josh__> why
<Acc\Deny> repair*.... tried dmesg but that specific error is somehow not logged into wherever dmesg stores stuff....
<intelikey> oooo fs errors...
<thingy> Acc\Deny: ??? odd. What's your part scheme look like
<zerak> |joe|  no you are right, not there
<intelikey> does partition table affect block size ?
<|joe|> zerak: i'd go the dmix way, once i was trying to fight with the order and gave up
<thingy> intelikey: nope...but just want to know how hes partitioned
<|joe|> zerak: but if you'll find a way let me know :)
<zerak> |joe| think i surrender, at least for the moment
<thingy> intelikey: sounds like hes installed grub somewhere else since he blindly pressed enter during grub install
<|joe|> zerak: it's not like surrendering, it's just making a pause ;-)
<intelikey> yeah possably thingy;  i'll stay out of that, i'm a lilo guy.   can't use grub here.
<trappist> intelikey: xfs?
<intelikey> no ext2
<trappist> why can't you use grub?
<intelikey> but on sda
<trappist> <-- former lilo guy
<trappist> oh
<thingy> intelikey: why not ext3?
<Acc\Deny> thingy: sorry was checking it... it is 4G+100M+20G+2G+20G+15G+10G+4.5G
<Acc\Deny> 2nd is for /boot and linux goes on last one... last one being divided into a / and a swap.
<zerak> |joe| to bad they dont got as extensive documentation as gentoo, not the same filenames either
<thingy> Acc\Deny: so 100mb =/ boot and 4.5gb = / ?
<Acc\Deny> thingy: yup
<thingy> Acc\Deny: just to confirm..this is one hdd right? ide/sata/scsi?
<|joe|> zerak: well in gentoo you have to do everything by hand, in kubuntu things are supposed to work i'd say
<Acc\Deny> thingy: ide 80GB
<intelikey> thingy i've never seen any need for the journal on my system  and ext2 does allow for recovering deleted files.... not that i've done that but one time....   but i'm  a minimalist   why have things you don't need      like partitions and journals...
<|joe|> zerak: did you use gentoo before?
<thingy> intelikey: well in that case...you should make sure you have noted down the output from your mke2fs regarding the superblock positions...since you will need those in the future if fs goes borked.
<zerak> |joe| no but a friend who do (no he wont come within 30 feets from a computer with ubuntu or a fork)
<Acc\Deny> |joe|: do u know of a distro which does not ask me to compile everything but is also as flexible as gentoo :) ? i mean someway in between?
<|joe|> no
<intelikey> thingy yeah.  they are at binarry eqs so it's easy.
<|joe|> but i used gentoo before and consider personally kubuntu better :)
<Acc\Deny> thingy: what really irritates me is a lost display at the end...
<intelikey> thingy one at 16384 another at 32768 ...
<Acc\Deny> |joe|: can i ask why?
<thingy> Acc\Deny: At the end of the install it doesn't do anything other than launch the grub install util...and i don't know why it blanked on you.
<thingy> intelikey: thats handy
<intelikey> yep.....
<Acc\Deny> thingy: hmm.... how ironic...
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: well more reasons - wanted to try something debian-like (used suse, mdk before)
<thingy> Acc\Deny: any chance on getting the actual error message you see when you boot...i need the exact message to google around with
<trappist> intelikey: journals are basically nice for when you lose power and want to have a non-screwed fs afterward
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: and then the compiling ... i've only 2.4celeron
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: you start optimizing things by changing USE flags
<trappist> my resierfs journal has saved my butt more than once
<Acc\Deny> thingy: Help me.. I only know of dmesg...
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: then after 6 months you either buy some hw or want to try something which requires to change USE flags
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: and you sit there waiting days to get your hw to work because you need to recompile whole bunch of stuff
<Acc\Deny> |joe|: how much time one needs to learn USE flags?
<intelikey> trappist yeah i know the point of the journal  but  i have actually had more trubble with them than without...   some have other experances i know.
<Acc\Deny> |joe|: ok ok got u now...
<cgeo> guys
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: well it's not a problem to know which flags you need, it's the recompile then
<cgeo> my taskbar just disapeared!!
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: another prob
<thingy> Acc\Deny: Is installing ubuntu again an option...if so then see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235188&highlight=intel+845
<Acc\Deny> thingy: Anything more powerful than dmesg?
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: you want say some prog you never had before, eg irc client, so you start trying .... till you'll able to run all of them, you lost 2-3 days
<Acc\Deny> thingy: opening link now.
<cgeo> how can i bring back the taskbar>??
<Acc\Deny> |joe|: I have never been able to understand the "(re)compile from scratch philosophy"
<thingy> Acc\Deny: I assume you have an ATI rage pci card in the server?
<zerak> |joe| not alone at least:     My system detects the TV card before the sound card as an alsa device. This makes the TV card the default sound card which results in no sound and causes many alsa utilites to fail.
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: and after you run them, you choose one and throw the rest away, how nice
<thingy> cgeo: kicker
<thingy> cgeo: oh wait you meant taskbar or the panel?
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: well in comparison to mdk/suse i had the feeling it was a bit faster
<trappist> zerak: asoundconf list; asoundconf set-default-card [item from list] 
<cgeo> thingy:well not sure. when i type kicker it says kicker is already running
<cgeo> probably its the panel
<Acc\Deny> thingy: I have an intel 845 board with the integrated AGP. this board is among the famous-few who give linux users a difficult time when it comes to Xorg...
<intelikey> Acc\Deny iirc there is a dir /var/log/install/  that should have a log of the instalation which might be worth cat'ing    also /var/log/{system,dmesg,klog}
<thingy> zerak: you can control which device is sound-device-0 and sound-device-1 via alias commands in the /etc/modutils/alsa file
<zerak> trappist THANKS
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: thankx
<thingy> zerak: example --> alias snd-card-0 snd-ca0106
<Acc\Deny> |joe|:  I dunno me and my colleaugue keep fighting over gentoo :) he is a gentoo zealot.
<Acc\Deny> thingy: let me read that link and get back...
<zerak> there is no alsa file there, looked after it but i think trappist might resolved the problem
<j-swim> hey folks, i installed kubuntu-desktop and all it's deps on ubuntu, and would like to now remove kubuntu-desktop and everything that came with it, is there a way I can select all of those deps at once?
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: well i knew a few as well
<zerak> thingy there is no alsa file there, looked after it but i think trappist might resolved the problem
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: he wanted to put that thing on a kinda critical server
<Acc\Deny> back.
<richee_> hi, trying to get knetwork manager to auto connect using wpa and kwallet,  anyone help please
<|joe|> Acc\Deny: i just couldn't understand the advantages it'd have e.g against debian
<Acc\Deny> |joe|:  I wouldn't like to have such a guy on my team :)
<zerak> trappist do i need to save it manually like they say in gentoo manual or will it save auto when issuing that command ?
<zerak> trappist thank you again
<cgeo> anybody has any idea how to bring back the panel???what's the relevant command??
<Acc\Deny> thingy: I m aware of the 915resolution package... for intel's integrated boards... for xorg...
<intelikey> Acc\Deny not advising you to do so  but  if i installed and was getting block size error messages.  i think i would consider doing a "badblocks && mkfs" reinstalling there.....     i hate fs errors...   they don't seem to go away; they just move into areas that really give fits.
<|joe|> cgeo: tried kicker ?
<cgeo> yeah it says kicker already running
<|joe|> i hate to say it but i lost one file today on xfs
<|joe|> and xfs_check said everything ok
<cgeo> thingy:cannot speak in private.it says i have to register r smth
<thingy> cgeo: ah ok
<Acc\Deny> thingy: intelikey: I guess i should 1. reintall 2. if 1 fails get rid of ubuntu ASAP before it damages something more... ?
<thingy> cgeo: can you see the kde icon on the panel?
<cgeo> thingy:nope nothing
<richee_> anyone help me getting knetwork manager to auto connect.  trying with kwallet but network manager always asks for a password.  kwallet has no password
* drakan is back from: auto-away after 20m idle (been away for 42m)
<zerak> trappis will it save the info automatic?
<thingy> cgeo: try "killall kicker;kicker"
<intelikey> Acc\Deny if you reinstall (again i'm not telling you to, but if you do)  and it blanks on you.   try switching ttys   [alt] +[f3]    and back.   also an error log should be in either f3 or f4     errr tty3 or tty4 that is.
<Acc\Deny> thingy: intelikey: does ubuntu have any cheat-codes like Knoppix so that i could force it to use a very generic display driver?
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: hmmm ok!
<trappist> Acc\Deny: you might also try vga=normal as a boot option (I think that's what knoppix calls a cheat code)
<intelikey> Acc\Deny also in textmode install  you could boot with    vga=0x0f05    that's a very safe setting.  not frame buffered 80x30
<Acc\Deny> trappist: yup cheat-codes = extra options at the boot: prompt...
<intelikey> Acc\Deny yes hit f1 at the boot prompt
<jhutchins_wk> They're more properly known as kernel options.
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: ok
<Acc\Deny> jhutchins_wk: thats what i thought but in Knoppix terminology they become cheat-codes! :/
<intelikey> lol
<trappist> I do sorta like the cheat codes nomenclature :)
<intelikey> as long as they are not automatic, i'm ok with'em
<Acc\Deny> it was an amusing+distrubing term for me too in the start
* trappist looks for the god mode cheat code
<trappist> oh yeah, 'single' :)
<intelikey> nope   init=/bin/sh
<intelikey> :)
<trappist> intelikey: I think it does pretty much the same thing
<intelikey> not really.
<trappist> they should both drop you to a root prompt
<intelikey> with single you are root.   with init= you are init.
<trappist> ah.
<trappist> <3 single
<intelikey> init     litterally the system controler.
<intelikey> :)
<ubuntu_> n00b Test pls dnt rlpy
<Acc\Deny> umm   single   is a cheat-code?
<intelikey> it worked.  you're a n00b.
<trappist> Acc\Deny: yes.  as in 'single user mode'.
<ubuntu_> Thnx
<Acc\Deny> i thought init 1 was for that?!
<Acc\Deny> like linux 1
<h3sp4wn> 1 would be the knoppix cheatcode for that
<intelikey> just 1
<morla> is there any need for lib64stdc++6 on a 32 bit athlon system? aptitude wants to install it, but i don't see why i would need it
<trappist> morla: I can't imagine what good it would do.  what wants it?
<intelikey> but if     1   == cheatcode    what is     init=/bin/sh  ?
<morla> trappist: well aptitude has these packages with some other dependencies on it's to-be-installed list. I'd get rid of them, but I thought i'd ask first
<trappist> morla: apt-cache rdepends lib64stdc++6
<zerak> thingy just wondering about Quote "/etc/modutils/alsa file" i dont got any alsa files there
<Acc\Deny> thank you guyz... i gtg and do a reinstall soon based on your help...
<trappist> morla: I'd try it here, but all I have are amd64 boxen :)
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: standard thing to do is init=/bin/sh
<intelikey> which leads me to another Q;   in edgy is it    init=/bin/sh    or  upstart=/bin/sh      ?
<h3sp4wn> I would expect the first but haven't tried it
<morla> trappist: so far it works without, I just don't want to run into obscure compiliong issues someday.. would it hurt if I just installed them?
<trappist> morla: nope
<intelikey> h3sp4wn you do know that edgy isn't using init ?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: Yeah but due to my experiences with it - I doubt they went to that length
<morla> trappist: ok then, it's just a few kilobytes.. thanks
<intelikey> sed 's/init/upstart/g' edgy
<intelikey> prolly right.
<h3sp4wn> I am using file-rc at the moment (nice and clean)
<h3sp4wn> or is it rc-file
<thingy> zerak: do you want me to priv msg the one i have...its small
<intelikey> i had to look   file-rc - Alternative boot mechanism using a single configuration file   i have used it before  but forgot
<|joe|> thingy: say you can control the order of the sc?
<|joe|> thingy: ie which card is hw:0, hw:1 and so on?
<zerak> thingy but if it isnt any there then should i really add one? Seems to work the think trappist said in all app but Quake4
<thingy> |joe|: you can control the order via dictating what order the modules are loaded and you can tell alsa which card should be sound card 0 with the modulutils directory
<intelikey> h3sp4wn and i've writen my own init.... basicly it's anything to start and stop processes.   beginning at inittab  for the sysvinit system
<|joe|> thingy: but with the modutils do you change actually what? the order of the modules get loaded in or only defines the sc numbers?
<thingy> |joe|: priv msg ok? need to paste the output of the file to explaimn
<|joe|> thingy: ok but only one-way :)
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I just like it to be simple - written your own init as a replacement for /sbin/init ?
<Hawkwind> Paste it to http://pastebin.ulteo.us instead of flooding someone in pm even
<intelikey> h3sp4wn yeah.
<|joe|> zerak: is dmix working with the asoundconf ?
<superkirbyartist> Tell the Ubuntu ppl to unban me.
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: How do you deal with the part of init which inherits zombie processes ?
<zerak> |joe| most things work except Quake4 (tried vlc, kde, flash)
<intelikey> heh i didn't.    i never said it was production quality.
<thingy> |joe|: in the  priv msg...you can see that my snd-card-0 is a ca106 device and I add mode aliases like that telling it what the other sound cards are
<superkirbyartist> Can you tell #ubuntu to unban me please?
<|joe|> thingy: hmmmm kind of dejavu, was it always in /etc/modutils?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ottawa-dial-206-191-1-44.d-ip.magma.ca]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<zerak> thingy do we need that config file, will dmix work with it
<thingy> |joe|: yes...it was commentd out however...i had to add my sound card in it and uncomment the lines
<thingy> zerak: I havent gotten around to setting up dmix...but i only mentioned the file to answer your question about how to tell alsa which card = 0 and which = 1 etc
<|joe|> i'm happy persion not having to take care of stuff like that :)
<zerak> think it worked out with asoundconf most apps seems to work but not Quake4
<tobre> Hello!
<drakan2> Hi
<drakan2> O_o
<|joe|> thingy: when talking about order, something off-alsa-topic - any idea what defines the order of /dev/input devices?
<|joe|> thingy: i have keyb, mouse, ir and joystick
<|joe|> thingy: and sometimes the joy and ir get exchanged and my lircd goes crazy
<tobre> Ok, I have a very strange problem.
<thingy> |joe|: ooh good question...i only ever had 1 input device so never encountered the issue
<thingy> |joe|: holy cow! :-)
<|joe|> thingy: it never happened in dapper
<intelikey> so what has "superkirbyartist"  done to warent that ?
<tobre> Wav files doesn't work, all sound is working normally.:S
<|joe|> thingy: the best thing is i have klirc autostart at startup; if occasionaly mouse becomes the "lircd" device, i get 100% cpu and cannot move the mouse, cause lircd eats the events :)
<intelikey> tobre you can't play  .wav ???
<tobre> Yes.
<intelikey> yes can or can't ?
<tobre> Yes can't.
<|joe|> lol
<tobre> Ogg files and CD-s and so one. Works just fine.
<intelikey> install sox  ?
<tobre> I'm running Kubuntu.
<markelhas0> hey everyone, what should i do to get normal ddl speed with ktorrent!?
<intelikey> type in a konsole;  play /path/to/file.wav
<|joe|> markelhas: i didn't do anything and i get normal dl speeds :)
<zerak> share? =P
<tobre> play: command not found
<tobre> I have missing something?
<intelikey> <intelikey> install sox
<intelikey> <intelikey> type in a konsole;  play /path/to/file.wav
<thingy> |joe|: regarding your input devices question...it seems that the order is determined by udev...see http://www.oclug.on.ca/archives/oclug/2005-October/047932.html
<markelhas0> |joe|: i've installed kubuntu on my desktop but speed on torrent is very slow
<tobre> OK, I'll try
<thingy> |joe|: guess you will need figure out how to refer to the device specificaly and write a udev rule for it...i think
<intelikey> .wav format is not restricted.  so i'm thinking it's the file  not the player  but the cli play (sox) will prove/disprove that.
<tobre> Sox is not in my apt-get list.
<|joe|> markelhas0: only on torrent?
<markelhas0> |joe|: ypas
<intelikey> !sox
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.17.9-1 (edgy), package size 285 kB, installed size 656 kB
<intelikey>  In component universe,
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> maybe you should see that  ^
<markelhas0> |joe|: 0.1 0.5 ddl speed
<tobre> Ok, thanks...
<|joe|> markelhas0: have you tried another client eg azureus?
<intelikey> tobre  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  in particular.
<|joe|> thingy: thnx, i'll see .... my devices are btw always plugged
<markelhas0> |joe|: nop
<intelikey> i have to go for a bit.  maybe back in an hour or so.  maybe not till monday.....
<|joe|> markelhas0: i'd try it out, maybe it's just the torrent that is slow
<intelikey> !vlc | tobre
<ubotu> tobre: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<markelhas0> |joe|: humm with windows i had normal ddl speed, i don't know  what's the problem
<intelikey> !codecs | tobre
<|joe|> markelhas0: with the same torrent?
<ubotu> tobre: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<markelhas0> |joe|: i don't think the problem is on the client
<markelhas0> |joe|: the same one
<intelikey> tobre that's enough to get ya going... :)
<|joe|> markelhas0: well i cannot complain i get up to 200kb/s on adsl2000
<markelhas0> |joe|: i've peer's but all of them 0.0 kb/s
<|joe|> markelhas0: do you use edgy/dapper?
<markelhas0> |joe|: can u help me out?
<markelhas0> kubuntu 6,10
<|joe|> markelhas0: well i'm not sure i can help here
<markelhas0> ktorrent
<|joe|> markelhas0: few months ago i heard ktorrent was generally bit slower because of smth (internal algos, whatever)
<|joe|> markelhas0: but now with the 2.0.x i don't have any probs
<|joe|> markelhas0: but you can try azureus, it should be in the repos (use sun java for this), maybe it works better for you
<nagyv_> hello! I would like to use my wifi with a hidden access point (of course it is my access point :)), but I can not connect to it only if it is not hidden. I use the Wireless Manager, should I use some more basic program? Something to set up at command line?
<malix0> nagyv_: yiu can use iwconfig from command line
<yalu> what is the "right" way to configure a printer in kubuntu? I recently bought a Brother laserprinter (usb) but am wondering is there is some whizbang hardware detection built in the distro for printers
<malix0> nagyv_: you can also put your wirless connection parameters into /etc/network/interfaces
<nagyv_> malix0: this means that theoretically Linux should be able to handle the hidden access point. Cool! :)
<steven__> can someone please help me before i kill the pc
<steven__> i'm at my wits end
<malix0> nagyv_: I don't know but you can try
<nagyv_> steven__: yes, lean back in your seat,  take some deep breaths, and ask your question
<steven__> how the hell do i install icon themes in kde 3.5
<markelhas> anyone help me out with ktorrent config!?!?!
<malix0> try from command line iwconfig your_nic essid your_ssid
<steven__> been trying for 2 days
<|joe|> yalu: what type?
<|joe|> yalu: if it's supported you can configure it via kde's system settings -> printers
<malix0> nagyv_: and iwconfig interface key s:your_password if you have one
<rabello> oi
<yalu> |joe|: brother hl-2030, most sold inexpensive model at the moment I think (at least where I live)
<rabello> algum sabe como instalar MSN no ubuntu?
<steven__> hello?
<nejode> rabello: sudo apt-get install amsn
<nagyv_> steven__: follow these instructions: http://www.kde-artists.org/node/112
<|joe|> yalu: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-2030
<rabello> hi
<rabello> someone knows how to install msn for ubuntu?
<rengolin> use gaim
<rengolin> sudo apt-get install gaim
<nagyv_> rabello: or kopete
<rengolin> yup, or kopete
<nejode> rabello: sudo apt-get install amsn
<rabello> yes
<rabello> thanks
<markelhas0> rabello: usa o gaim mt melhor
<yalu> |joe|: thanks, it's hard to spot hyperlinks on linuxprinting.org though
<steven__> Thankyou SOO much
<|joe|> yalu: mmnt
<steven__> will let you know if i manage it!
<|joe|> yalu: i'm looking into the wizard
<markelhas0> ppl need help to config ktorrent plz help me aout
<jorge_> canal espaol?
<nagyv_> steven__: you are welcome
<nagyv_> jorge_: !es
<jorge_> ok
<|joe|> yalu: can try it with the hl2060, it's in the wizard
<jager|work> is there a way to wget like every file on a webserver?
<jager|work> totally mirror everything?
<|joe|> yalu: or try the brother's drivers, but then you have to follow brother's instructions
<enotee> how do i add plugins in K3b 0.12.17(Using KDE 3.5.5)
<tobre> OK, sox is installed and now when I run play file.wav I get error: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<yalu> |joe|: brother drivers... I guess those won't be open source? or are they just ghostscript filters or something
<|joe|> yalu: well i did find this for dapper http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=123539
<|joe|> yalu: this might be exactly what you need :)
<yalu> thanksalot
<|joe|> yalu: i think they're not os
<tobre> What is wrong when that error appears?
* |joe| fixed finally kdetv
<|joe|> ... and started transcode that should take 8hrs :-E
<zerak> thingy one more thing, looking a bit at alsa, there they tell one to create such a file, did you follow that guide when u did yours or should one rely on ubuntu/kubuntu
<thingy> zerak: I think I did look at the alsa website for instructions
<enotee> Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format: Error when i try to burn a Mp3 cd
<thingy> zerak: so I might have created the file from there
<tobre> Ok, I look again.
<zerak> Goodnight everyone and thanks for the help
<enotee> ...using K3b
<thingy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luciano_> hello everyone
<luciano_> can anyone tell me how can I test my opengl performance ?
<dergringo|afk> can anyone tell me why I get this error on starting kismet? (Kubuntu 6.10 / DLINK DWL-G650): http://pastebin.com/821487
<steven__> nagyv_ trying that now, however do you know how tho shange the kubuntu menu button icon only
<luciano_> i've installed neverball, but it's very, very slow, and i have a good card
<malix0> luciano_: try glxgears
<thingy> luciano_: ati or nvidia graphics card?
<nagyv_> steven__: no, but try google, it is a very clever program, I have found the link with to you before :)
<luciano_> nvidia
<thingy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<steven__> tried already but no luck
<steven__> will keep going
<steven__> thanks again
<luciano_> i couldn't find glxgears on adept
<thingy> luciano_: see what ubotu said...and just type in glxgears at the console it should already be there
<luciano_> yeap, it is, and the gears are spinning S_L_O_W_L_Y
<luciano_> hehe
<thingy> luciano_: you need to install the nvidia binary drivers so that it uses hardware accleration for opengl/3d
<luciano_> ok, i'll follow the help link
<luciano_> thanks a lot !
<|joe|> nvidia-glx
<|joe|> use it myself :)
<tobre> Thanks for helping me, guys. I got my .wav's work. ;)
<tobre> But I'm not running out of questions, teherefore I'll come back soon. :) But not today. Thanks again. :)
#kubuntu 2006-11-11
<yalu> |joe|: those drivers are gpl!
<|joe|> yalu: the better for you :)
<yalu> only their web site is a bit messy
<|joe|> yalu: i was considering brother as well but bought then lexmark e232 ... pcl5e, also no problem
<nagyv_> is it normal if my wireless card is always sending/receiving packets (led is blinking), although I am not connected to anything?
<thingy> dergringo|afk: This url is in a different language...but the important thing i can make out from it is a change in the configuration file...look at the two source= statements and see if yours are currently set up like this right now http://www.wififorum.pl/ftopic10899.html
<yalu> heh, it asks the root pwd of another host
<dimsuz> hi! for some reason apt-get upgrade want's to downgrade gcc to 4.0 (4.1.2 now). Why? :)
<glimmung> hi all, been thinking about trying out kubuntu, can anyone tell me about it first? Like will it handle my ipod? what firefox does it have? does it have amarok? are there free servers for me to update from?
<dimsuz> or they'll co-exist?
<dergringo|afk> thingy: thank you very much it worked with wifi0 instead of ath0... but thats a strange thing because "iwconfig" tells me the following: wifi0     no wireless extensions.
<thingy> dergringo|afk: did the url help then? i couldnt understand what it said...but I saw the smileys in the end of the thread and so assumed that the guy fixed his problem with what the other guy said
<Kubuntu> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6825 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<dimsuz> glimmung: it doesn't have firefox by default, but you can install it. And, yes, it has amarok
<thingy> glimmung: and yes the servers are free and don't know about the ipod since havent tried one
<glimmung> what would you say is the most positive thing about it?
<thingy> glimmung: it has a great community www.ubuntuforums.org http://kubuntuforums.net/ and the irc channels are helpful!
<glimmung> and do you know if they have a firefox 2.0 available?
<|joe|> dimsuz: cannot tell anything about ipod
<dergringo|afk> thingy: yes as I said the Interface seems to respond on "wifi0" instead of "ath0"
<thingy> glimmung: yes it does have ff 2.0
<thingy> dergringo|afk: ah ok
<glimmung> hmm tempting
<dimsuz> glimmung: most positive thing: it exists :D
<|joe|> dimsuz: sorry -> glimmung
<dergringo|afk> thingy: and that is strange because "iwconfig" tells: wifi0     no wireless extensions.
<thingy> glimmung: what are you runnning right now?
<glimmung> its number one on distrowatch, and it seems to have bumped pclinuxos off
<Sanne> glimmung: here's some stuff to read, if you like: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<dergringo|afk> thingy: but tnak you :)
<thingy> dergringo|afk: np
<dergringo|afk> thingy: thank*
<|joe|> glimmung: well i think positive is the release cycle as well
<thingy> glimmung: its been on top of distrowatch for an awfull long time i think
<dimsuz> |joe|: np :)
<glimmung> right now Im running pclinuxos, Ive been a hardcore slackware user for about 5 years, but lately just wanna go with freindly user distros, tired of spending hours configuring stuff
<dimsuz> once again: for some reason apt-get upgrade want's to downgrade gcc to 4.0 (4.1.2 now). Why? :)
<thingy> glimmung: pclinuxos has a good community as well or so i heard...since most of its members are adults
<thingy> glimmung: and help full
<|joe|> thingy: as #kubuntu is ;-)
<|joe|> hehe
<thingy> heh
<glimmung> yeah but pclinuxos is miffing me lately, they are crippling some things to make users pay donations to have access to update servers and I dont like that
<|joe|> gotta go to bed, half past midnight
<dergringo|afk> >_<
<thingy> glimmung: hmm
<|joe|> bye
<glimmung> well, I'll give ubuntu a try, but I hate gnome, so I guess I'll get kubuntu
<Sanne> glimmung: you could try the desktop cd (which is a live cd also) and see how you like the Kubuntu way of doing things.
<glimmung> was thinking about it
<thingy> glimmung: well if you have questions...post in the forums as well as come ask here depending on how quickly you want it solved
<Sudo|Faderhval> wotcha!
<glimmung> is edgy the live cd?
<glimmung> ubuntu is based on mandriva right?
<thingy> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Sanne> glimmung: no, on Debian: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<glimmung> but its a rpm based distro isnt it?
<Sanne> glimmung: no, deb
<glimmung> i thought debian packages were called .deb
<Sanne> right
<glimmung> hmm, so its a debian
<Sanne> glimmung: check out packages.ubuntu.com
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> anybody knows how to fix a broken swap partition definition in fstab
<luca> ?
<glimmung> so edgy eft is the live cd, and once ive tried it I will have an option to install?
<glimmung> whats wrong with it luca?
<hyperactivecrond> is it possible, with qjackctl, to take output from jack and encode it? for example with lame or whatever?
<luca> glimmung: the swap is not mounted
<luca> because it is ill defined
<luca> the definition under blkid and fstab are DIFFERENT
<glimmung> ubuntu uses grub doesnt it? I would know how to fix your problem with lilo luca
<luca> I am using kubuntu...I think I have lilo installed, let me check the system settings
<Sanne> glimmung: yes, you can install from the desktop/live cd, or you could download the alternate cd which is not live, has a text based installer, but you can use it as a repository (which you can't with the live cd).
<glimmung> isn't kubuntu just ubuntu with kde default?
<hyperactivecrond> glimmung: yes
<luca> uhm yes - but I recalled wrongly to have seen lilo in the system settings
<hyperactivecrond> luca: lilo is only used by default if you use jfs/xfs
<luca> which is not true
<glimmung> yeah I think all deb based distros use grub
<luca> eh I guess
<hyperactivecrond> iirc grub and those fses don't mix
<luca> any ideas w/out lilo?
<luca> or I could install it, it is in the repos - provided it will not cause more mayhem than there is already
<glimmung> my only guess, and this is a wild guess, would be to run makeswap and once its made rerun grub config tool, but that has a chance of trashing everything
<luca> :)
<luca> uhm good
<luca> modifying manually the fstab^
<luca> ?
<glimmung> that might work if you know what youre doing
<luca> does anyone here?
<glimmung> but I think grub config will modify fstab for you
<glimmung> not 100% on that though
<shwag> ~/.bash_profile says "the default umask is set in /etc/login.defs" , but I changed the the UMASK setting in login.defs, and  $ umask , still says 022
<glimmung> wow, the kubuntu server is fast, I downloaded the disk in 5 minutes
<luca> twenty minutes last time
<luca> at least for me
<Sanne> luca: I could paste my fstab swap line, if it would be of any help
<glimmung> so does anyone in here have any experience with kubuntu and the ipod?
<luca> Sanne: maybe, I do not really know :(
<Sanne> luca: ok, sec
<luca> thanks
<Sanne> luca: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30909/
<finalmad> ciao a tutti
<finalmad> c' qualche italiano?
<Sanne> luca: you could paste both your definitions of your swap, maybe we can find out what to do then.
<LjL> !it | finalmad
<ubotu> finalmad: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hyperactivecrond> is there any way to capture output from jack and direct it to stdout?
<luca> Sanne: thanks now I will do
<Sanne> luca: ok
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30910/
<luca> for the fstab
<oslo> i looking 4 an app which record my mouse movement & clik and wich can drawing it again
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30911/
<luca> for the blkid
<Sanne> luca: uoh... I never saw those UUID entries, I'm afraid it looks to unfamiliar to me to attempt helping you with that. Can somebody else please try to help luca with the swap partition?
<luca> thanks in any case Sanne :)
<Sanne> luca: you're welcome :) Wish I could help more...
<X-Forte> any person on/line _
<X-Forte> ?
<damian_> yeah
<X-Forte> i need an help
<X-Forte> damian_: you use ubuntu_
<damian_> you'll need to login as root
<damian_> and do rm -rf /
<X-Forte> damian_:
<Sanne> luca: if nobody here knows, you could alsotra to ask in #ubuntu, since I don't think this problem is kubuntu specific.
<damian_> yeah do that first
<damian_> X-Forte: rm -rf / is the command
<X-Forte> damian_: i am not a beginer of linux
<Sanne> damian_: stop that!
<X-Forte> so shit
<X-Forte> damian_ is n=damian@ip229-135.outside.westmont.edu (Damian)
<X-Forte> lool
<X-Forte> this is your ip_
<X-Forte> you want to go to ping time out _
<X-Forte> ?
<X-Forte> so shut up if you do not want that
<X-Forte> Sanne:
<Hawkwind> X-Forte: Enough
<X-Forte> i need an help
<ralf__> hi
<Hawkwind> damian_: Please don't give advice like that
<X-Forte> Hawkwind: any comment_
<X-Forte> ?
<Sanne> X-Forte: I'd love to help, but I don't know the answer, sorry
<ralf__> fuck
<LjL> !language | ralf__
<ubotu> ralf__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hyperactivecrond> ubotu: please tell ralf__ about coc
<ralf__> ok
<X-Forte> Sanne: i want to close the port 21 and 23 but with ip tables are still opened
<X-Forte> so if i reciving a icmp flood trough the port 21 or 23 i recivie that ..
<nagyv> how I can I connect to an ftp server using konqueror with a username like abcd@efgh + a password?
<Sanne> X-Forte: oops, I just realized you didn't ask your question before... hehe, sorry. But I don't know about closing your ports either, sorry.
<markelhas> ppl need help to share a printer over a network
<apokryphos> __mikem: what's the problem?
<luca> uhm the #ubuntu channel seems unreachable - I go to the #ubuntu-unregged... o_O
<AV_Guy> Semi-newbie question about Edgy and the generic kernels -- is the older 686_SMP kernel better or worse then the new generic kernel for a P4 3ghz HT?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %damian_!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %X-Forte!*@*]  by nalioth
<Sanne> nagyv: just type it in the location line like: ftp://user@ftphost
<Hawkwind> luca: Known issue right now.
<__mikem> apokryphos nalioth just took care of it
<nalioth> luca: they are telling you what you need to do in #ubuntu-unregged
<markelhas> also need help to config ktorrent cant ddl
<markelhas> any one!?
<Sanne> nagyv: you can also save it to your bookmarks, or create one before connecting.
<hyperactivecrond> luca: /msg nickserv register
<hyperactivecrond> !tell markelhas about guidelines
<nagyv> Sanne: how?
<luca> right
<markelhas> hyperactivecrond: sorry didn't understand
<Sanne> nagyv: the bookmarks?
<hyperactivecrond> markelhas: it's cool
<markelhas> hyperactivecrond: can u help me out?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell markelhas about samba
<nagyv> Sanne: yes, how can I create one withouth connecting to the site?
<markelhas> hyperactivecrond: !?
<hyperactivecrond> markelhas: that's windows file/printer sharing
<markelhas> hyperactivecrond: nopes printer is on kubuntu and need to share for other kubuntu and windows
<hyperactivecrond> markelhas: then set up samba. kubuntu can connect. windows can connect.
<markelhas> hyperactivecrond: already installed in this kubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %x-forte!*@*]  by nalioth
<hyperactivecrond> markelhas: set up sharing of that printer thru samba
<markelhas> hyperactivecrond: don't now how to do it
<hyperactivecrond> !samba | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Sanne> nagyv: here's what I did. Click Bookmarks/Edit Bookmarks, in the new dialog right click on the Bookmark entry and choose "new folder", maybe call it Ftp. Then right click on Ftp and choose "new bookmark", then type in appropriate entries in the fields for Name and Location. Location being the line: ftp://user@ftphost
<nagyv> Sanne: thanks a lot
<Sanne> nagyv: you're welcome
<nalioth> X-Forte: you had a question?
<nalioth> X-Forte: you can ask in here
<X-Forte> yes
<X-Forte> i want to close all ports on linux ..
<X-Forte> so configure the firewall of iptables ..
<micktm> hi!
<X-Forte> and the firewall of shorewall
<micktm> I've got a problem with the screen resolution in kubuntu
<Hawkwind> Doesn't shorewall have a GUI to do all of that for you ?
<micktm> it should be 1200 x 800...
<micktm> but I can't go beyond 1024 x 768
<micktm> I've an ATI X700, I've already installed fglrx drivers...
<X-Forte> Hawkwind: no ..it s wih commands
<X-Forte> so ..
<laervian> uhm everybody too busy it seems :(
<micktm> but i can't remember the command to configure X
<micktm> someone can tell me it?
<nalioth> !tell micktm about xcfg
<nalioth> X-Forte: have you used firestarter ?
<X-Forte> yes
<X-Forte> but the port is opened ..
<X-Forte> i have droped the port to all incoming and outging
<nalioth> X-Forte: i have ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu all installed at the same time, and use the programs that work best for what i do
<WC> how can I wiew video on the net if it requires micro media player??
<X-Forte> so what are the best
<X-Forte> ?
<WC> which package do I need to install?
<Hawkwind> !codecs | WC
<ubotu> WC: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WC> Hawkwind: I need plug-in for firefox, like I've installed flash!
<X-Forte> nalioth: i want to know the best in stability of the system
<WC> don't need codecs!
<nalioth> X-Forte: you can have all of them installed with no effect on stability
<X-Forte> but i want to use one no more
<X-Forte> so the best i want to use ..
<X-Forte> i use suse but ubuntu i dont know much
<X-Forte> it's new ..
<X-Forte> in ubuntu 6.10 i have recivied an bugy report and i haved to formatt the hard disk
<X-Forte> so ..
<wildchild> when I click on a link to play video, firefox start lookig for plugins and it says: unknown plugin application/x-mplayer2. How can I install plug-in to play video
<paul_> does anyone have an internal intel 2200bg that uses kubuntu, im having some trouble configuring it. i can see the ap's but not connect to them, even without security settings enabled
* drakan|away is now auto-away after 20m idle
<yalu> it works! it wooooooooooorks
<Sanne> :)
<Hawkwind> drakan|away: Please don't announce your away messages in public
<Hawkwind> Ackkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Hawkwind> !away > drakan|away
<nagyv> wildchild: there is (at least) a kaffeine and an mplayer plugin, which one do you prefer?
<yalu> but 600 dpi?? the box mentions 2400x600 dpi... what am I missing?
<wildchild> onagyv: kaffeine
<wildchild> what's the name of it
<nagyv> wildchild: install the kaffeine-mozilla package using adept
<nagyv> wildchild: in my case it does not play videos embedded in the browser, but opens up kaffeine for it
<nagyv> if I remember well, then mplayer has a truly embedded viewer also
<wildchild> hm
<wildchild> than I should install mplayer
<markelhas> hi ppl
* drakan is back from: auto-away after 20m idle (been away for 4m)
<markelhas> i'm trying to share a printer from a desktop (kubuntu) to this kubuntu and a windows machines
<markelhas> i've read the papper but can't manage to share it
<markelhas> any tips!?
<markelhas> *papers/wikis
<glimmung> well, I downloaded and burned the kubuntu disk, but x wont start
<mia> hey all.  i messed with my drives and the uuid changed for my windows partition...  is that supposed to happen?  i forgot how to get the new one, how does that go?
<glimmung> it looks like it tries to start kde, but then boots me back out to commandline
<markelhas> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> !UUID | mia
<ubotu> mia: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid"
<nagyv> wildchild: I think it is called mozilla-mplayer, but a search for mplayer inside adept will give you the result for sure
<mia> ubotu: it doesnt have a UUID anymore, can i still mount it with ntfs-3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it doesnt have a UUID anymore, can i still mount it with ntfs-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mia> Jucato: that was to you
<mia> Jucato: not to ubotu
<Jucato> mia: you checked using blkid? all drives are supposed to have UUID's
<mia> mia@mia-desktop:~$ blkid
<mia> /dev/hda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<mia> /dev/hda2: UUID="23d8c672-2460-4715-8e5f-a9e306f5a1be" TYPE="swap"
<mia> oops
<Jucato> hm...
<mia> well you get the idea
<Jucato> err... yeah. ntfs doesn't have UUID it seems. hold on
<Jucato> hm.. that's strange...
<wildchild> nagyv:  thx for that but I have new problem: when I click on a link that should play some video it says: firefox doesn't know how to open this adress becouse the protocol (mms) isn't associated with any program.
<mia> Jucato: do i need the uuid to mount it with ntfs-3g?
<nagyv> wildchild: yes, this is a very nice problem :)
<Jucato> I'm not familiar with ntfs-3g. but Edgy uses UUID in fstab
<mia> well i can mount it by hand so lets find out i guess
<nagyv> wildchild: while I find the answer try to google for the problem
<wildchild> k
<Jucato> mia: "ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid" to see the UUID's, including the ones for ntfs
<Jucato> mia: "sudo vol_id -u /dev/partition" will also show you the UUID for a particular partition. so that would be "sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda1"
<Jucato> now I have to go. brb :)
<mia> Jucato: thanks its working now
<nagyv> wildchild: in firefox open the page about:config
<nagyv> search for network.protocol-handler.app.mms
<nagyv> if you can't find it, then create a new text item with this name
<nagyv> and give it the value /usr/bin/kaffeine
<nagyv> as you can see this will hande the mms protocols using kaffeine
<nagyv> wildchild: you can use the same method for lasfm (amarok), and callto (skype, or else) links ;)
<wildchild> I am still at finding config folder i firefox :S
<wildchild> I've cut my finger today :\
<wildchild> not whole ...
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I am trying to run alsaconf but it is not in the alsa-utils package that comes with kubuntu edgy
<dhuv> I am using dpkg -L alsa-utils and notice that alsaconf is not in the output
<thomas_> yooo!
<LjL> dhuv: i don't think it's in *any* package actually
<dhuv> does anybody know how this can be fixed, besides downloading the tar from the alsa-project site
<dhuv> LjL: I am having a problem with alsa and the guys in #alsa told me to run that
<dhuv> but I cannot :)
<LjL> dhuv, i understand, but i don't know what to tell you. alsaconf simply doesn't seem to be shipped in edgy, according to my apt-file
<mia> where do i set the default session in kdm?
<rahmetli> i cant boot into my kubuntu after update,and there were 3 couple of kernels and recovery modes in the grub screen.
<dhuv> LjL: should I remove that package and install the from the tar?
<LjL> dhuv, no, i really cannot recommend that. perhaps try installing the tar *in /usr/local/* (or somewhere that's not the root filesystem) and run alsaconf from there
<LjL> probably should take care that the versions match
<dhuv> can I just compile it and run it without make install?
<dhuv> should that work?
<Jucato> how about alsamixer? does that do the same thing as alsaconf?
<josh__> anyone else experiencing difficulty accessing repositories using apt-get update?
<LjL> dhuv, possibly
<dhuv> Jucato:no, its to set the volume levels, alsaconf is different
<Jucato> ah
<dhuv> LjL: I will try that, thanks
<LjL> josh__, yes, but then they're probably not even the same ones you're using
<dhuv> by the way is there any reason alsaconf is not part of any pakcages?
<josh__> LjL, I just want to make sure its not something wrong with my computer
<josh__> i can access the internet just fine
<LjL> josh__, what kind of errors are you getting? sometimes it's the router (the router's built-in DNS proxy, actually)
<LjL> but i'd just try other mirrors first anyway
<nagyv> wildchild: does it worked?
<josh__> it's just hanging....   "Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<dhuv> josh__: did you try going to the url via a browser and see how fast the response is?
<Acc\Deny> hello ppl. Any on who has experienced Error 24 with grub?
<rahmetli> i cant boot into my kubuntu after update,and there were 3 couple of kernels and recovery modes in the grub screen.
<Acc\Deny> error 24: attempt to access block outside partition
<josh__> comes back real quick
<josh__> from Kongueror
<rahmetli> shout i reinstall kubuntu or recover?which one is easy?
<Acc\Deny> one*
<LjL> josh__, that's the DNS server
<mia> anyone know how to set the default session in kdm?
<LjL> josh__: the address of us.archive.ubuntu.com is definitely not 1.0.0.0 - i guess your router's of the broken kind
<josh__> hmm....  Adept hangs too when I try to update from there as well
<LjL> josh__, try editing /etc/resolv.conf and settings 212.245.255.2 as your main namserver
<LjL> dhuv, some googling gave me some hints as to why it's not included, but i couldn't find anything official looking
<glimmung> so I cant get kubuntu to start
<wildchild> nagvy: can't find config file of firefox :S
<josh__> hey... that nameserver changed fixed my problems
<rahmetli> no answer?
<josh__> thanks so much for the help!
<rahmetli> i have downloaded ~700mb for update
<rahmetli> now icant boot into kubuntu
<rahmetli> when i select new kernels it stops with a black screen
<Erich-K> I have the cedega.deb and it says I need xlibs when I try to install it. But there is nothing called xlibs in synaptic. Where can I get it?
<Lunar_Raven> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<rahmetli> i think i would not have problems after an upgrade in suse
<nagyv> wildchild: write in the location bar about:config
<Erich-K> I have the cedega.deb and it says I need xlibs when I try to install it. But there is nothing called xlibs in synaptic. Where can I get it?
<Lunar_Raven> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Lunar_Raven> !xlibs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xlibs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Raven> hmm
<Jucato> !xlibs-dev | Erich-K
<Schalken> does kubuntu have multimonitor support?
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<wildchild> nagvy: it only find network.protocol-handler and not the whole line: network.protocol-handler.app.mms
<glimmung> so what do I do if I cant get kubuntu to even start from live disk? I type startx at the commandline but nothing, and I dont have root password
<Schalken> glimmung: its not starting X when you boot from the cd?
<glimmung> correct
<glimmung> it just kicks me to bash prompt
<Schalken> glimmung: does it give any specific error?
<glimmung> usual no server error on 0.0
<rahmetLEE> i cant boot into my kubuntu after update,and there were 3 couple of kernels and recovery modes in the grub screen.
<rahmetLEE> when i select new kernels it stops with a black screen
<Schalken> glimmung: no server error...hmm, try 'check disk for defects' if you havent already
<glimmung> did it already, disk was fine
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: are you using the proprietary ATI or NVIDIA drivers?
<Schalken> rahmetLEE: try all the kernels from top down.
<markelhas> ppl how can i add print from kubuntu to a windows machine?
<markelhas> plz help me out
<rahmetLEE> Jucato nvidia
<wildchild> nagvy: thx it's working
<glimmung> markelhas usually you can go to kde control center, peripherals, printers, admin mode, and add 192.168.1.*
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: you have to make sure that linux-restricted-modules-xxxx for your kernel is also installed or upgraded whenever a new kernel is installed/upgraded
<markelhas> glimmung: i've done that and add to my laptop (kubuntu), but in windows machine can't find the printer
<glimmung> i dont think it really needs to, but if it complains then that usually means that you dont have samba set up or your windows doesnt have the drivers
<rahmetLEE> Jucato i am not an advanced user,now i need an advice,should i recover or install dapper?
<glimmung> what kind of printer is it?
<Firetech> hmm, just upgraded (upgrading) to edgy, and now I can't install kdelibs4-dev (and some other kde-dev packages). :( any solution? It might be because of KDE 3.5.5...
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: why? you can still boot into the older kernels that you have right?
<glimmung> markelhas, is cups running?
<rahmetLEE> Jucato no cant boot into older kerns.
<Jucato> Firetech: what do you mean by "you can't install"
<markelhas> glimmung: yes, i think the problems is on the desktop that have the printer
<rahmetLEE> everything was ok :( until the upgrade
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: and this was after the kernel upgrade?  you're on Dapper, right?
<Firetech> Jucato: unmet dependencies..
<glimmung> 
<markelhas> glimmung: because in my windows machine i can view the laptop shared folder, but not the desktop share folders
<rahmetLEE> i was on dapper,i have upgraded and now i cant boot into any kernel.
<glimmung> you wont be able to do any fuile sharing, this trick is for how to share a printer without samba
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: you upgraded to Edgy?
<markelhas> glimmung: in both cases ask for password, in the desktop can't login
<markelhas> glimmung: where can i change that!?
<rahmetLEE> Jucato yes i did it via adept updater
<markelhas> glimmung: samba config?
<glimmung> if you click allow under config it wont ask for password
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: oh.. not good.
<Jucato> the upgrade instructions for Kubuntu Edgy does not recommend using Adept
<wezlo> hi folks, does anyone have any idea how to fix bluetooth pairing issues in edgy?
<kilox> hi can anyone help with the blank screen problems please
<markelhas> glimmung: i'm not following, sorry can u explain better!?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: That is a simple way to break the system in subtle ways (dist-upgrading with adept)
<sascha_> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to get access to my windows ntfs partitions. As root isw orks, but i can't open the mounted folder as user. Of courseI changed rights to get access but the shell always tells me : Read-only rights!
<glimmung> markelhas, http://www.pclinuxonline.com/wiki/WindowsPrinterSharingWithoutSamba that is a tutorial for pclinux, but it still works under kubuntu
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: dist-upgrading to a new release is problematic. but not plain dist-upgrade. Adept (and Synaptic) uses dist-upgrade in their regular "upgrade" functions
<markelhas> glimmung: going to check it
<glimmung> cool
<glimmung> the only thing you have to make sure about is that cups is set to start at boot, kde takes care of the rest
<rahmetLEE> i was happy with my os. :(
<kilox> hi can anyone help with the blank screen problems please
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: If you are on a stable release - dist-upgrade should never be necessary
<wezlo> kilox, what blank screen problems?
<jorge_> channel espaol?
<Jucato> !es | jorge_
<ubotu> jorge_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jasey> i like the mac os-style toolbar at the top of my kde session. its nifty to add the clock and various things to it as well. is there any simple way to just widen it a bit to make icons fit inside it better? cheers in advance :)
<jorge_> graficas
<eric> what does stable relese mean?that most the bugs are out?
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: dunno. I'm just telling it as it is
<rahmetLEE> if i install a new sys of dapper and upgrade,will i again face with that prob?
<Jucato> Jasey: doesn't it already occupy the whole horizontal space at the top?
<Jucato> !upgrade | rahmetLEE
<ubotu> rahmetLEE: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<eric> whats the file name for the mac tool bar?any other cool things like it?
<Jasey> Jucato,  i dont mind horizontally, i mean vertically
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: just follow those instructions
<Jucato> Jasey: ah make it occupy 2 rows?
<sascha_> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to get access to my windows ntfs partitions. As root isw orks, but i can't open the mounted folder as user. Of courseI changed rights to get access but the shell always tells me : Read-only rights!
<Jasey> im not quite sure 2 rows is what i want.
<eric> im havuing the same problem with a fat16 part
<glimmung> sascha_, unless you have samba configured, mounting is about all you can do
<mnoir> jasey - rt click/configure panel/size
<Jasey> i just want it to be slightly wider vertically. icons appear to be cut off 2/3 of the way because they dont fit properly vertically.
<Firetech> hmm, apt-get lists "xorg" among the packages not used,isn't it quite a bad idea to remove that?
<Jasey> its not that kind of panel
<eric> whats the name for the mac toolbar?
<rahmetLEE> what do you think about upgrading issues in kubuntu?is it easy in practice
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: Look what is in it
<Jucato> Firetech: it might be a metapackage
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: Its a completely empty package
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: it's a metapackage, but I haven't seen it until now in edgy...
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: Dapper to Edgy was quite problematic for some. although some have had some successs
<Jasey> its just a setting in Desktop > Behaviour in kcontrol as i know it
<wezlo> rahmetLEE you might want to hold off a bit on the upgrade
<sascha_> ??
<Jucato> eric: it's not a separate app. RIght-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior
<Jucato> eric: you should see the options there
<Jasey> yes
<sascha_> so i need samba for accessing ntfs partitions with non-root users
<Jasey> in Menu Bar at Top Of Screen
<Jasey> now, initially that menu bar was the correct size for everything. then i restarted my X session and now its a lot thinner that it was.
<Jucato> Firetech: if it's a metapackage installed by default, it's best not to remove it, to make updating easier/less problematic
<erict> um silly question but how can i tell if im running kubuntu or ubuntu?i installed ubuntu then let someone else play with my machine for a while now when it starts up it says ubuntu but the login screen says kubuntu?
<Firetech> Jucato: that's what I meant...
<rahmetLEE> i dont want to install suse,i love kubuntu
<rahmetLEE> :(
<Jasey> the login screen is unimportant erict
<Jasey> erict: it all depends on whether you have ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop packages installed
<erict> ill check the repos
<Jasey> yeah synaptic will be able to tell ya if youve got it :)
<Jasey> or adept
<Jasey> lol
<rahmetLEE> what if i dont upgrade to edgy?
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: no problem there
<Jucato> just keep your Dapper updated
<rahmetLEE> any security issues?
<Jasey> and have a look at backports too
<Jucato> rahmetLEE: no. Dapper is LTS, meaning it's to be supported with security updates for 3-5 years
<erict> is it just the kubuntu package i should install,or are theier others?
<Jasey> you dont need to install any
<Jasey> you just need to check which ones ARE installed
<Jasey> use the search feature to look for ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop and see what you have installed right now
<erict> yeah but im trying to swicth over to kubuntu
<Sudo|Faderhval> uhhm how do i mount a device in kubuntu?
<rahmetLEE> i had problem with internal speaker on my laptop with that kernel,someone told me it will be fixed with update,i will download new edgy and install :(
<erict> gpart?or is that just ubuntu
<Jasey> oh
<Jucato> erict: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Jasey> well erict, install kubuntu-desktop
<edulix> hi
<edulix> I've installed suspend2
<edulix> and I want to configure powermanager to use it
<edulix> also, I want kde to use it
<edulix> hibernate works fine
<Jasey> did you get the suspend2-userui package?
<Firetech> edulix: I used it in KDE with powersaved in dapper.
<edulix> but it doesn't invoke the correct suspend (suspend2, with command hibernate-ram)
<Firetech> kpowersave
<edulix> JAsey uhm let me see
<edulix> Firetech: I like/prefer power manager :P
<Jasey> err oh another problem im having is kxdocker complains all of its config files are corrupt :| whats up with that ??
<edulix> Jasey: installing it
<Jasey> ok
<LjL> Jasey: that it's broken
<LjL> edulix, don't bother, it's a known bug
* Firetech likes LVM
<Jasey> oh, yeah i see on the forums a lot of ppl having that problem with kxdocker in edgy =\
<LjL> https://launchpad.net/bugs/55782
<Jasey> hmm
<edulix> LjL: ok but it's a bug in kde, in suspend2, or in power manager?
<Firetech> wish me luck! Gonna reboot after an upgrade to edgy
<edulix> I can download the source of powermanager and modify the command to execute
<LjL> edulix: ...uh? i was talking about kxdocker =)
<edulix> ahps
<Jasey> yeah someone on the forums said to try the debian testing version
<erict> is it possible to have both kubuntu and ubuntu desktops installed and be able to swicth back and forth at the login?
<Jasey> yes
<Jasey> any time you log out, find the Options button and pick a new session
<stodge> Hi folks - I need to copy a mini-DVD from my video camera, Any recommandations for a KDE program to do this?
<frenris> How does one copy a file as root? I want to copy something into /usr/share but the GUI won't let me. I tried using the CLI command sudo cp /home/frenris/Desktop/Wag'sdungeon.mod /usr/share/games/egoboo/modules but that wouldn't work.
<drarem> frenris:  sudo cp
<drarem> sudo cp /home/....
<drarem> it will prompt for password
<frenris> I tried
<Jucato> frenris: it's probably not working because of the ' in Wag'sdungeon. try pressing Tab when after you type the "Wag" part so that it will autocomplete with the proper spelling
<Jucato> frenris: something like "sudo cp /home/frenris/Desktop/Wag[Tab]  /usr/share/games/egoboo/modules"
<frenris> alright I tried but it then gave me "cp: omitting directory '/home/frenris/Desktop/Wag\'sdungeon.mod/'"
* Mez anyone want to play some UT2004? ping me
<Jucato> lol! hi Mez! (just greeting. don't want to play :P)
<h3sp4wn> has anyone hooked in user-mode-linux into the schroot startup scripts
<h3sp4wn> ?
<Jucato> frenris: is Wag'sdungeon a directory?
<frenris> a file
<Jucato> frenris: the "/" at the end says otherwise
<frenris> ya nvm it is a directory
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> frenris: it would be easier if you just went into that diretory, and "sudo cp * /usr/wherever"
<lucky_> uh huh
<eric> how do i create a script like this?
<lucky_> I know how he knows my name now...\
<eric> you can also create a small cleaner.sh script witht he following and run it as root)
<eric> $ sudo -s -H
<eric> #cd /usr/share/applications
<eric> #for i in *.desktop; do \
<eric> # if ! grep -q ^OnlyShowIn= $i; then \
<eric> # echo OnlyShowIn=GNOME; >> $i \
<eric> # fi
<lucky_> ya..
<eric> what program and how do i run it?
<Jucato> !pastebin | eric
<ubotu> eric: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lucky_> so anywayz why was I blocked from #kubuntu-offtopic? Was it because I was cautious about who knew my information
<frenris> I tried what you suggested and then it gave me "
<frenris> cp: omitting directory `gamedat'
<frenris> cp: omitting directory `objects'
<frenris> and then didn't work
<Jucato> frenris: ok this will probably be easier for you. Press Alt+F2, and type in "kdesu konqueror" that will launch Konqueror as root and you can just copy-paste into /usr. BE VERY VERY CAREFUL
<Jucato> frenris: and don't forget to close the window after you're done
<Jucato> lucky_: no one knows information that you haven't put up yourself
<eric>  how do i create a script like this?
<eric>  $ sudo -s -H
<eric>  #cd /usr/share/applications
<eric>  #for i in *.desktop; do \
<eric>  # if ! grep -q ^OnlyShowIn= $i; then \
<eric>  # echo OnlyShowIn=GNOME; >> $i \
<eric>  # fi
<Jucato> !pastebin | eric
<ubotu> eric: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<eric> what prgram would i use and how would i run it as root?
<Jucato> eric: you can ask in #bash
<lucky_> well I just found out how he got my info but really he could have kept quiet and why did he have to tell the whole world
<Jucato> lucky_: if you're so particular about it, follow this simple principle: Don't put up anything online that you don't want to be known.
<Jucato> lucky_: he didn't need to "tell the whole world". You do that yourself
<lucky_> I didnt know that it could be seen I am new to this whole thing so how was I supposed to know what people could see or not
<Jucato> lucky_: you could have asked nicely. which is why you were banned from that channel. you were hysterical and disturbing others
<lucky_> well I had a good reason too
<Jucato> you were also trolling
<lucvon> hallo
<frenris> Jucato: thanks a lot, it seems to have worked.
<lucky_> whats that?
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll
<case1> anybody in here know anything about setting up a VNC proxy?
<lucky_> and how was I trolling again?
<lucvon> somebody help me about kdevelop?
<eric> whats my irc window mean when it says no colers allowed?
<eric> somebody gave me a link earlyer about how to install kubuntu anyone know what it was?
<Jucato> eric: it means that the channel doesn't allow the use of colors
<irvingmexico> somebody speak spanish?
<eric> like colered fonts?wierd
<Jucato> !es | irvingmexico
<ubotu> irvingmexico: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<hollywoodb> !es | irvingmexico
<Jucato> eric: colored fonts *in* the channel.
<irvingmexico> thanks!
<Jucato> eric:  but you can still have colored fonts that only you can see
<Jucato> eric: this one? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<eric> cool
<eric> yup
<frenris> Does anyone know any video editing software for linux? E.G. if I wanted to tac an audio file on to a .mov how would I go about doing it?
<Linux_Galore> identify chatmad33
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: ooops? :P
<Jucato> frenris: kino?
<hollywoodb> Linux_Galore: put a: /msg nickserv in front of that
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: better yet, let your IRC client handle it
<nalioth> Linux_Galore: and change your password quickly  :)
<Jucato> or if you really must type, never type it in a channel window :)
<Jucato> hi nalioth!
<nalioth> Linux_Galore: /msg nickserv set password ANOTHER_PASSWORD
<Jucato> hurry hurry!! :)
<nalioth> hi Jucato i was feeling lucky and just looked in
<Jucato> hehehe
<rhodri> hi, is there a way to just install specific parts of a package?  my problem is i need to install the restricted-modules package to make my wifi card work, but when i do it stops my ati driver from working for some reason.  so could i just install the wifi driver from this package somehow?  thanks
<nekomata> does anyone know how to enable https for Firefox in Edgy?
<rhodri> enable?  doesn't it just...  work?
<nekomata> nope
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rhodri> what doesn't work?  you can't access https websites?
<nekomata> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10585.0
<nekomata> same problem as that guy
<rag_> hi *
<rag_> how time for recompile kernel on core duo? about...
<frenris> Jucato: seems good but lacks .mov support. Guess I'll have to do it on windoze.
<eric> just installed kubuntu!love it already
<nekomata> Firefox doesn't seem to be understanding the https protocol
<Jucato> frenris: there might be others. I only know of Kino
<hollywoodb> frenris: Cinelerra?
<eric> what kind of information dofes  a network packet contain?is it whatever info is being sent over the network?like if i sent a text doc and some
<eric> someone packet sniffed tpackets would they be able see my doc?
<markelhas> ppl
<markelhas> help me out config ktorrent
<markelhas> can't ddl faster ther 0.1
<markelhas> *then
<hollywoodb> !enter | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<unix_infidel> eric: define be able to see your doc.
<markelhas> hollywoodb: okidoki
<unix_infidel> what's a doc?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: can u help me out config ktorrent?
<markelhas> hollywoodb: i've allredy made port frwd, but can't get better then 0.1 kb :(
<Splitz> Hey is there anyone here who can help me out?
<Splitz> Hey is there anyone here who can help me out?
<unix_infidel> !ask | Splitz
<markelhas> Splitz: in what!?
<ubotu> Splitz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Splitz> ok
<Splitz> Ive decied on kubuntu for my first linux installation
<Splitz> I just need a little help installing it
<Schalken> anyone know why i simple cant install a certain .deb? this is what happens: http://rafb.net/paste/results/q2qq0597.html
<Jucato> Schalken: you don't install a .deb with apt-get
<Jucato> Schalken: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Schalken> Jucato: ...
<Schalken> Jucato: hey yeah!
<eric> im just curius as to do with  packet after ive sniffed them from my network
<markelhas> any one can help with ktorrent!?
<Schalken> Jucato: thanks!
<eric> and waht a packet sniffer does exactly
<rhodri> markelhas: what's the problem?
<Jucato> Schalken: btw, ubotu is triggered by !, apt (the kde bot) is triggered by ~
<Kiongku> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<Jucato> just make sure you're in the right channel :)
<markelhas> rhodri: can't get faster them 0.1 kb
<Splitz> Ok, I just want to know how to partion my HDD for this dual boot
<Schalken> Jucato: so he is :)
<markelhas> rhodri: seem some firewall protection or something...
<rhodri> yeah, sounds like ur router isn't set up properly
<markelhas> rhodri: i've made the por forwd
<rhodri> hmm...  and the torrent is a good one?
<markelhas> rhodri: i've done it so many times....
<eric> whats the kubuntu version of wine,does it have one?
<Splitz> So can anyone help me with the disk partitioning?
<rhodri> eric:  wine --version ?
<markelhas> rhodri: i think so
<eric> use gpart
<markelhas> rhodri: it's from lost season 2 dvd1
<eric> does kubuntu have its program for running windows apps?
<Jucato> !wine | eric
<ubotu> eric: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<markelhas> rhodri: i've many peer but 0.0 kb/s :(
<rhodri> ok, that's prob pretty popular.  i had the same problem with my setup...  have u tried any other torrent clients?
<markelhas> rhodri: yap azureus, same thing
<rhodri> ok...
<markelhas> the torrent client i've used in winxp was utorrent it works very nice, but not for linux :8
<rhodri> u can use this to make sure ur setup is ok: http://btfaq.com/natcheck.pl
<markelhas> rhodri: how can i get the has of the torrent?
<rhodri> umm... i don't know how with ktorrent... u still have azureus installed?  i think that will tell u pretty easily
<markelhas> rhodri: removed it
<markelhas> rhodri: can't understand why the port fordw isn't working
<rhodri> ok, well install the bittorrent package: sudo dpkg --install bittorrent, then use btshowmetainfo
<markelhas> rhodri: "Successfully connected, but didn't get proper a BitTorrent client response. Make sure you entered a correct hash ID that corresponds to the active torrent on your system. Most likely, your network is properly configured, but repeat this test with a valid hash ID to be sure. "
<rhodri> hmm. ok...
<rhodri> well, maybe if i tell u my problem and it might help?
<markelhas> rhodri: should i install bittorrent?
<rhodri> na don't bother
<markelhas> rhodri: oki
<markelhas> rhodri: any ideia!?
<rhodri> i can't access the admin on my router and was having the same problem as you.  so i guessed that maybe the router would let through port 80, so i ran ktorrent as root to connect to port 80 and then everything was sweet, so that's what i do.
<rhodri> but maybe that wasn't the problem, if ur having the same thing
<rhodri> try running ktorrent as root and connect to 80 maybe?  just for a test?
<markelhas> rhodri: how can i run it as root?
<rhodri> open a terminal and type: sudo ktorrent, that should do it
<markelhas> got error
<rhodri> ?
<markelhas> rhodri: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<rhodri> eekk...  *no idea*...  what about if u just run ktorrent from cmdline?
<Linux_Galore> ?? you dont need to use sudo to run ktorrent
<markelhas> rhodri: nothing appens!!!!
<rhodri> nothing?  is ktorrent already running?
<markelhas> Linux_Galore: i cant connect faster than 0.1 kbs
<Kiongku> whats the command to view system processes in konsole?
<Linux_Galore> markelhas: check you firewall rules
<markelhas> rhodri: nop
<markelhas> Linux_Galore: i've do taht
<Linux_Galore> markelhas: I suspect you have some closed ports
<markelhas> Linux_Galore: i've set firewall settings many times
<rhodri> and you're sure *nothing* happens, there is no ktorrent in ur systray?
<Linux_Galore> markelhas: turn the firewall off and see what happens, also make sure you set your "down" speed to unlimited"
<markelhas> Linux_Galore: turn off firewall, i've a router
<Linux_Galore> markelhas: turn the firewall of on the machine were the client resides
<Linux_Galore> markelhas: also make sure upnp is enabled on the router and and port 6881 is forwarded to you main machine
<Linux_Galore> s/and//
<klerfayt> next ubuntu release is going to have kde 3.5...?
* Linux_Galore downloads kubuntu DVD on bittorent @ 420kb/s
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: 3.5.6
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: 3.5.5 is stable
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: there won't be kde 3.6, ever?
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: doubt it kde 4 beta is due out in a few weeks
<vieira> hey
<vieira> so any ideias about the ktorrent client!?
<vieira> Linux_Galore: !?
<Linux_Galore> vieira: about what
<vieira> Linux_Galore: i can't the faster then 0.1 kb
<Linux_Galore> vieira: then you have a network issue its that simple
<vieira> Linux_Galore: u said to turn off firewall, dos kubutu have one?
<Linux_Galore> vieira: no not by default
<Linux_Galore> vieira: because it doesnt have any services turned on
<vieira> Linux_Galore: oki i know that there is a issue, but do u have a ideia how can i solve it?
<Linux_Galore> vieira: did you set port forwarding ofr port 6881 on the router to the machine running ktorrent
<Linux_Galore> for*
<Linux_Galore> vieira: and turn on upnp
<vieira> it's a kubuntu problem maybe, cause i didn't have this one in windows...
<vieira> Linux_Galore: yes i did
<Linux_Galore> vieira: no I suspect the windows client has changed the firewall settings
<vieira> windows !?! client?
<Linux_Galore> vieira: I use azureus in Linux I found korrent a bit slow
<vieira> Linux_Galore: i've also installed azureus samething
<vieira> :(
<Linux_Galore> vieira: sudo apt-get install azureus
<ducky> openoffice loads _very_ slowly in kubuntu, but is fast in reg ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> vieira: Ive got azureus now and torrenting @ 420kb/s
<ducky> does anyone know why this is?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> heloo there
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how is things
<vieira> Linux_Galore: oki i'll install again
<Linux_Galore> ducky: install koffice
<vieira> Linux_Galore: its ports sould i forwd to azureus!?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> when you mount the dvd in ubuntu you go "mount /dev/hdd " or mount /mnt/cdrom
<Linux_Galore> ducky: or install oooqs  to speed openoffice up
<ducky> Linux_Galore: is it completely cross-compatible with open-office?
<Linux_Galore> duck yes
<Linux_Galore> ducky both use the ODF file formats
<Th3_Cr0up13R> because my dvd does not recognise the movie dvds and i got the libdvd installed
<ducky> Linux_Galore: My sister is using it for her wedding planning and letters and so it needs to be predictable
<vieira> Linux_Galore: i've made the test 42955 port and stauts ok
<Linux_Galore> vieira: port 6881 is the default
<Linux_Galore> vieira: if you set it to anything else it wont work
<vieira> but in the wizard tested in that one
<ducky> kubuntu in general seems quite a bit slower than gnome
<vieira> Linux_Galore: ok should i change it?
<Linux_Galore> vieira: then ignore me and I will happily tell you this again in 4 minutes
<Linux_Galore> ducky: faster for me
<vieira> Linux_Galore: :(
<Linux_Galore> ducky: pretty strange consiering that Ubuntu uses more ram than kubuntu
<vieira> Linux_Galore:
<vieira> esting port 6881 ... Unable to test: Invalid port given, or test service failed.
<vieira> Another application may already be using this port.
<Linux_Galore> considering*
<Linux_Galore> vieira: tells me you didnt set port forwarding on your router for 6881
<ducky> Linux_Galore:yes indeed
<Linux_Galore> ducky machines dont lie
<Linux_Galore> if you did it would work
<vieira> Linux_Galore: yes i did
<Linux_Galore> vieira: then explain why both ktorrent and azureus cant torrent on the default port 6881
<Linux_Galore> on your setup
<tony__> hello, im trying to install a php script on my server. i get this error, .:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear    what this means ?
<Linux_Galore> vieira: and you have no firewall running on the PC so the only thing left is the router
<vieira> Linux_Galore: the ktorrent was open , i kill it on shell
<vieira> Linux_Galore: going to run az
<stefan_> may anyone help me with a linux problem
<tony__> hello, im trying to install a php script on my server. i get this error, .:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear    what this means ?
<stefan_> trying to call a php function get_file_contents and it echoes permission denied, anyway the file to le read is 777
<stefan_> any explanation ?
<vieira> Linux_Galore: 0,0 B/s :(
<tony__> i set the files to 777 .. but still get the error ..
<vieira> Linux_Galore: going to get other torrent
<tony__> i will try again
<vieira> Linux_Galore: do u have one working torrent?
<willy> alguien me ayuda
<willy> quiero instalar los super tux
<estigma> alguien me puede ayudar
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<estigma> necesito instalar super tux
<Schalken> is there a way to have adept (run as root) use your kde appearance configuration?
<Jucato> Schalken: run system settings as root and change the appearance to match your users theme/appearance
<Schalken> Jucato: cant i just make it refer to my settings somehow instead?
<Schalken> symlinks? :P
<Jucato> um... probably, but your symlinks would be useless if you suddenly change themes/settings
<Schalken> Jucato: why, wouldnt they still point to my settings, changed or not?
<Jucato> hm... not really sure
<josh__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<klerfayt> what's wrong with konsole transparency schemes?
<equilibrium> klerfayt: can you be more specific?
<klerfayt> equilibrium: konsole comes with a few trasparent colorschemes, but they don't work
<jon_> is anyone familiar with kopete?
<dragonfly7> jon: I know of it, and have used it. Why?
<jon_> im trying to view a webcam, but i cant get it to work
<dragonfly7> Yeah, I doubt I can help you. Sorry.
<jon_> thats okay
<equilibrium> ok I have an odd one, all the little default system sounds work but I get no sound with okle
<equilibrium> anyone have an idea why one set of sounds should work but not the dvd audio?
<dude_> abattoir !
<dude_> jucato !
<Jucato> dude_: sssshhh he's busy :P
<dude_> hi guys
<smaggard> hallo
<dude_> ohh
<dude_> sorry
<abattoir> hello dude_
<bsnider> anybody here using a hauppauge remote?
<cpk1> alright guys i think i might have i serious problem, my ethernet on my desktop died when i brought to a lan just now
<HyperNexus> Can anyone suggest a program for me to use to record video and sound from my webcam
<Nuked> hmmm
<Nuked> ill take a look and see what I can come up with
<HyperNexus> Thank you.
<Nuked> HyperNexus: http://www.smcc.demon.nl/camstream/
<Nuked> but ill keep looking
<HyperNexus> okay thank you
<Nuked> gqcam - GTK Webcam control
<Nuked> and camstream is in the repos
<Nuked> along with gqcam
<HyperNexus> thank you very much for your help
<Nuked> I hope that it was useful
<Nuked> that went well..
<cpk1> lol
<Nuked> :)
<espanto> poop
<Nuked> Enjoy it!
<espanto> I intend to
<Nuked> ah! well then!
<espanto> hey do you think u can help me out?
<Nuked> I can always try.. no guarantees though
<espanto> great.. well i wanna know...
<espanto> EVERYTHING
<Nuked> ah! thats easy
<Nuked> the answer is...
<Nuked> 42
<espanto> really?
<Nuked> yes
<espanto> i would have never guessed
<Nuked> but if you are desperate, its 6
<espanto> tru tru
<espanto> really tho, can u teach me this linux stuff?
<espanto> like how do i install suff?
<Nuked> is there a specific area which you want to learn... i.e. networking, programming, downloading the best porn...
<Nuked> espanto thats simple enough dude
<Nuked> what are you using? dapper, edgy ...
<espanto> edgy
<Nuked> ah no problems
<Nuked> have you enabled all the repos?
<Nuked> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tuko> i have a question ...
<espanto> brb
<Nuked> espanto ill be here
<tuko> a awfull problem
<tuko> awful
<Nuked> tuko shoot... let me guess.....
<Nuked> dialup?
<tuko> ok
<tuko> i hava dapper amd64
<tuko> im triying to set up my dial up modem
<tuko> i found, this slmodemd driver..
<tuko> here came the problem
<tuko> when i run scanmodem ..
<tuko> it tell me to do
<tuko> slmodem -alsa modem:1
<tuko> but it doesnt work
<tuko> sorry about my english
<tuko> it works with hw:0
<tuko> but this is confusing...
<Nuked> well, have you tried sudo before the command?
<tuko> jejeje of course
<tuko> when i run wvdialconf it detects the modem
<tuko> tects is rigth said?
<Nuked> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Nuked> but I dont know why it doesnt detect the modem
<tuko> jeje thanku
<tuko> thank you
<Nuked> ill try google
<tuko> i tryed it before :(
<tuko> but
<tuko> with hw:0 it detect the modem
<tuko> the problem is when i run wvdial..
<tuko> then cames the no carrier error
<Nuked> tuko I may have found something
<tuko> show me
<tuko> :D
<Nuked> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_slmodem
<Nuked> see what you can make of thaty
<Nuked> even though its for gentoo
<tuko> ok
<tuko> snd-intel8x0m jeje thats mine
<Nuked> I hope it at least points you in the right direction
<tuko> ummm
<tuko> there is something new!
<tuko> Nuked: look
<tuko> cd /usr/src/linux
<tuko> it means i need the sources?
<tuko> I only have the headers...
<Nuked> try it
<espanto> ok Nuked, im back, teach time...
<tuko> oh :(
<Nuked> espanto no problemo
<Nuked> do me a favor
<Nuked> show me your sources.list
<espanto> yep
<Jucato> !pastebin | espanto
<ubotu> espanto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Nuked> jucato I was getting there :)
<Jucato> I was faster :P
<Nuked> lol
<espanto> ok.. the sources.list is were? and what is it? (like i said, im omega newb and I wanna learn)
<Nuked> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nuked> copy and paste everything at the pastebin address
<Jucato> Nuked: unless he's in Ubuntu, that should be kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nuked> thanks again
<espanto> (K)ubuntu is what i have
<espanto> is that the same?
<Nuked> not exactly
<Jucato> espanto: if you're using Kubuntu, do "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Nuked> so kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<espanto> ok
<espanto> ok it asked for my pw, i put it in and now i have teh sources window
<espanto> now wat?
<Nuked> copy and paste
<Nuked> into pastebing
<Nuked> bin*
<espanto> okey dokey
<Nuked> after you paste it, and send it show me the link
<espanto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30939/
<espanto> is that right
<espanto> ?
<Nuked> espanto whats that wine one?
<Nuked> im unfamiliar with that repo
<espanto> teh wine is for runnig windows stuff
<espanto> the .exe
<Nuked> lol
<JJasonJ21> 'Scuse the interruption, but is Scribus primarily a KDE app? 'Cause I'm having problems on Dapper / Gnome.
<nrdb> I am using ubuntu I am trying to compile a kde app, ./configure is saying "checking for KDE... configure: error:" as far as I can tell it is looking for the directory that contains the kde header files. which package are these in?
<Nuked> espanto edit it out so that it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30940/
<jon_> my cd drive randomly ejects cds
<Nuked> nrdb try --prefix=$KDEDIR
<jon_> is it a hardware or software issue?
<jon_> i tried plugging in a different one, but apparently its not plug and play
<Nuked> jon_:  thats weird as hell and I dont even know where to start answering
<jon_> do i have to set it up?
<nrdb> Nuked: ok but which package has the kde includes I don't have a KDEDIR
<jon_> hm
<Nuked> kdedir is just linking it to wherever kde is
<nrdb> Nuked: I know but where do I get it from ?
<dhq> in forums how are the passwords stored
<jon_> well if i swap cd drives, do i have to change anything in the bios or something?
<espanto> edit the text?.. or wat?
<espanto> Nuked
<Nuked> edit the text espanto
<espanto> i knew that
<Nuked> basically remove the # from the areas that I showed you
<Nuked> then type in konsole sudo apt-get update
<espanto> yeah..i knew that... :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive seen where a cd rom/dvd can be set to auto-eject the disk when the disk is unmounted.
<jon_> it just ejects when i use it
<jon_> after oh say....45 seconds
<jon_> without fail
<Nuked> nrdb
<jon_> in the middle of looking for something
<nrdb> Nuked: yes
<Nuked> nrdb /usr/include/kde
<jon_> how can i install the new one tho?
<jon_> do i have to unmount the old one and mount a new one or what?
<Dr_willis> jon_,  unplug the old.. double check jumpers on new.. plug it in..
<Dr_willis> jon_,  thers nothing complex to it.
<Dr_willis> You need to power OFF the machine and change the cdrom drives.
<Dr_willis> :P
<jon_> thats what i figured but it didnt recognize the new one
<Dr_willis> unplug it from the wall also...
<jon_> of course i restarted it
<nrdb> Nuked: but which package has the /usr/include/kde files in it I have no /usr/include/kde directory
<Dr_willis> I would guess ya dident get a cable in right.. or jumpers are wrong.
<jon_> hmm ill check the jumpers
<espanto> ok Nuked... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30941/ there it is
<Nuked> what are you running nrdb? dapper?
<jon_> du h
<jon_> its on slave
<Dr_willis> jon_,  i always set things to 'cs' for cable select.
<nrdb> ubuntu 6.06
<Nuked> nrdb do whereis kde
<jon_> me too
<jon_> i just forgot to look
<jon_> someone gave this one to me
<jon_> i didnt think they had it slaved to anything
<jon_> dr_willis, can you give me some advice on installing an nvidia card
<jon_> currently i have onboard
<Nuked> lmao espanto you overdid it but its my fault
<nrdb> Nuked: return "kde:"
<Dr_willis> plug it in.. follow the !nvidia wiki
<Dr_willis> takes me about 3 min to get mine going on a new install jon_
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nuked> nrdb do you have kubuntu installed?
<nrdb> Nuked: I have said twice that I am using ubuntu!
<Nuked> take it easy thats your problem you need to install kde
<nrdb> Nuked: I would very much like not install 100s Mbyte of programs just to get some header files.
<Nuked> nrdb be easy, im in the process of looking for the package
<jon_> do i have to disable the onboard video on restart
<jon_> because im pretty sure i already got the package
<jon_> but upon restart i had nothing on the screen
<Nuked> nrdb try kdebase
<Dr_willis> jon_,  one way to find out.. :P bios settigs to disable it.. and  set agp or whatever to be the default..   you see the post/bootup messages?
<Dr_willis> jon_,  dont do like i did.. and forget to plug the monitor into the right video conector. :)
<Dr_willis> took me an hr to trouble shoot that. heh .
<Nuked> espanto just copy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30940/ minus all the numbers
<jon_> hah!
<jon_> no im not sure what its called in bios
<jon_> or where its at
<Dr_willis> i put tape over the 'onboard' conectors :)
<nrdb> Nuked: both 'kdebase' and 'kdebase-dev' what to install many programs etc as well.
<Nuked> those are the base files, and I dont see what else you can install to give you the bare minimum
<Nuked> see for yourself
<nrdb> Nuked: kate as an example
<Nuked> sudo apt-cache search kde
<jon_> im gonna give it a shot
<Nuked> espanto buddy how's it going
<espanto> I am uber lost
<espanto> some one hold me...
<espanto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30942/
* Dr_willis hands espanto  a road map, and a tissue.
<espanto> is taht right now Nuked?
<Nuked> espanto excellent
<Nuked> save it
<espanto> heck yes
<Nuked> then close
<Nuked> then open konsole
<Nuked> type in it sudo apt-get update
<espanto> nothing happend
<Nuked> look at the konsole outpid
<Nuked> ut
<Nuked> there should be links galore there
<Nuked> did you run         sudo apt-get update        in konsole?
<espanto> yeah
<espanto> nothing happens
<Nuked> copy and paste everything in konsole to pastebin
<espanto> i aloso tried kdesu instead of sudo but that did nothing too
<Nuked> it did something I guarantee it
<jon_> how do i know what version of linux-restricted-modules to install
<jon_> more exactly, how do i know what module matches my kernel?
<Nuked> it updated the list of packages so that you get the newest ones. You need to tell it what to install
<Nuked> jon_: uname -a
<Nuked> that tells you all the information about your kernel
<espanto> well the kdesu one asked for my PW and when i gave it nothing happend (that i can see)
<Nuked> I told you to run it in konsole
<espanto> *LOST*
* nrdb disapointed at how hard it is get some header files, without being forced to get all sorts of unwanted programs.
<digivore> whats the file that i can setup my network settings automatically ?
<Nuked> nrdb use apt-cache search and find something better
<Dr_willis> nrdb,  cant say taht ive ever noticed the  problem.. :)
<Nuked> espanto
<espanto> yes
<Dr_willis> of course i got Gigabytes of drive space.. so i dont worry about it much. :)
<nrdb> Nuked: there doesn't seem to be.
<Nuked> thats my point
<Nuked> click on an empty area of your screen and press alt and f2. a small window should pop up
<Nuked> espanto do that
<Nuked> and type in konsole
<espanto> type wat?
<espanto> teh kdesu stuff?
<Nuked> no
<Nuked> dont kdesu unless I specifically tell you to
<Nuked> did you press alt and f2?
<nrdb> Dr_willis: just try and get the kde header files, you will need to download many other things 'kate' 'arts' etc.
<espanto> yeah
<Nuked> did the window pop up?
<Nuked> a small window
<espanto> yeah
<Nuked> in the blank space type konsole
<Nuked> and hit enter
<espanto> tight... ok
<Nuked> another window should pop up
<espanto> yeah
<Nuked> its all black
<espanto> yeah
<Nuked> now
<Nuked> type in sudo apt-get update
<Nuked> and hit enter
<nrdb> Nuked: Dr_willis: looks like I need to install KDE to a VM just to get the header files I need to compile a program.
<SpAwN> hmm i did a updat && upgrade and now my firefox doesnt have any video plugins...even though there installed
<espanto> okey dokey Nuked... buch of stuff popped out
<Nuked> thats great!
<espanto> HECK YES
<SpAwN> my mplayer will still play video files on my hdd
<Nuked> thats updating the list of available packages for you to install
<SpAwN> but it doesnt work in firefox
<Nuked> so you get the latest stuff
<Nuked> now
<espanto> koo
<Nuked> in that same black window
<espanto> yes
<Nuked> type in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nuked> that will update all the packages on your computer
<espanto> it asked to continue
<Nuked> do it
<Nuked> type in y and then hit enter
<espanto> yeah
<Nuked> that will bring your sh** up to date
<Nuked> then we can get to the good stuff
<espanto> damn straight
<Nuked> has it completed yet?
<espanto> yeah
<Nuked> excellent
<Nuked> now what do you want to install there, buddy
<Nuked> ?
<espanto> well wat should i get?
<Nuked> what type of program
<Nuked> depends on what you want to be able to do with your computer
<espanto> EVERY THING
<Nuked> lmao
<Nuked> where do I begin
<SlimG> sudo apt-get install * ;) hehe
<Nuked> lmao but he needs programs to install
<Nuked> do you feel adventurous enough to try and compile your own stuff espanto
<espanto> if i knew how then heck yes i would
<Nuked> great
<espanto> hold up let me get my ADVENTURE jacket
<espanto> and my hat
<Nuked> we will give you the capability, but only the capability. because you need to learn yo' sh** before you get any further
<espanto> koo
<Nuked> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Nuked> enter that into konsole
<Nuked> and hit enter
<Nuked> thats the bare minimum for compiling sh**
<espanto> continue it right?
<Nuked> sure thing
<Jack1> hi room
<espanto> ok its dune
<Jack1> hhi h3sp4wn
<espanto> hi
<Nuked> fantastic
<Nuked> now sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<espanto> ok
<Nuked> this allows you to install things in a pretty manageable fashion
<Nuked> ill tell you how to do that kind of stuff as time progresses
<espanto> great
<espanto> its done
<Nuked> now, you have all sorts of video players already installed with kde
<Nuked> I myself prefer VLC or mplayer
<Jack1> guys i got a problem after a stopped dist-upgrade i cannot login any more, i got 100%use on /dev/sda5  mounted on / and du -hs /* shows me that of the 21 Gb used, 16 for /var , /usr 2,8 Gb are.
<Jack1> dont know hat to do
<Jack1> i dualboot otherwise i did a complete new install
<Nuked> jack1 is english your native language?
<Jack1> y?
<Nuked> just curious
<espanto> Nuked:do VLC and MPlayer play ALL the formats?
<espanto> or just the Linux stuff
<Nuked> vlc and mplayer just rape the competition. I dont think there is anything I havent played with them
<espanto> Tiigghht
<Nuked> heres the trick
<espanto> i like tricks
<Nuked> sudo apt-get install installs whatever package you want that is available
<Nuked> so for example sudo apt-get install vlc
<Nuked> will install vlx
<Nuked> c
<espanto> how do i know what pack is available?
<Nuked> aha! I like where your brain is taking you
<Nuked> you have a few options
<Nuked> you can use the super easy tool called adept
<espanto> taht is?
<Nuked> example is the best teacher dude
<Nuked> you are going to try it
<Nuked> alt and f2 again
<Nuked> when the small box pops up
<espanto> yea
<Nuked> type kdesu adept
<Nuked> whoops
<espanto> uhh it said "command adept not found"
<Nuked> well im on crack
<Nuked> lets try it another way
<espanto> it happens
<Nuked> kment
<espanto> are u talking about teh Adept manager thing
<espanto> cuz i have that
<Nuked> you are one step ahead of me dude
<Nuked> go click the fuc***
<iarwain> Hi, does anybody know about a "chroot error" ? i tried chrooting, and got this: "could not execute the command '/bin/bash': access denied"
<espanto> *CLICK*
<Nuked> damn thats odd
<Nuked> adept is refusing to start for me
<espanto> aight its open.... and can i close the konsole ish now?
<Nuked> yeah, I guess so
<espanto> yell at it... it might open
<Nuked> crazy sh** it isnt opening
<Nuked> wow ok let me try something
<espanto> hit it.... thats how i deal with my problems
<Nuked> wow thats bullshit
<Jack1> could someone pls help me?
<Nuked> espanto basically everything is ordered by category
<Jack1> with the prob described above?
<Hawkwind> !language | Nuked
<ubotu> Nuked: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Nuked> I am trying Hawkwind, but I cant open adept
<Hawkwind> Nuked: That's no reason to break the rules and cuss every few lines
<Hawkwind> Nuked: Don't use adept, use apt-get from the CLI, which actually works
<Nuked> I am aware of apt-gets usage, I am trying to show someone how to use adept
<espanto> thas me :)
<Nuked> and as for the language I use asterisks
<Hawkwind> Trying to show them the things that don't work :)
<espanto> Nuked: ill brb
<Hawkwind> Nuked: I don't care, don't do it again, and you didn't use *** every time
<Nuked> no prob espanto
<galathalion> !libglide2
<ubotu> libglide2: graphics library for 3Dfx Voodoo based cards - shared libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2002.04.10-13 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 984 kB (Only available for i386 alpha ia64 amd64)
<Nuked> hawkwind I thought I had... my apologies
<espanto> aww man
<max__> hi, i put a new motherboard in my computer and everything is going fine except i cant get any sound... i even put in another card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound cards problem but i cant get any sound off ther sound card either
<max__> hi, i put a new motherboard in my computer and everything is going fine except i cant get any sound... i even put in another card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound cards problem but i cant get any sound off ther sound card either
<philip_> Does anyone here have experience with getting printers to work in kubuntu 6.10?
<Jack1> which one?
<Jack1> there are good driver pages around
<philip_> i have got a Canon-265sp
<Jack1> dunno
<Jack1> check at the ubuntuforums and there is a site called not sure: linux drivers or so
<max__> hi, i put a new motherboard in my computer and everything is going fine except i cant get any sound... i even put in another card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound cards problem but i cant get any sound off ther sound card either
<Jack1> buts a pain in the ass the driver stuff
<Hawkwind> max__: Please stop repeating yourself every few minutes
<Hawkwind> max__: If/When someone can help you, they will
<Arafangion> Hello guys, I've been running Ubuntu for a while, however it didn't work very well with multiple monitors (The panel wasn't handled correctly when maximizing windows, etc)
<Arafangion> So I apt-get install kde
<Arafangion> Now it works very well :)
<Arafangion> My problem now, however, is that I've now just done: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Arafangion> Now, I am absolutely unable to use the second monitor! It shows the default blue background fine, but I can't use it!
<Arafangion> Any suggestions?
<Hawkwind> Arafangion: Using Nvidia ?
<Arafangion> ATI
<Hawkwind> Can't help ya there, sorry
<Arafangion> Hawkwind: It is already setup.
<Hawkwind> I don't touch ATI, at all
<Arafangion> Hawkwind: Works in Gnome, works in every DE and WM I have found, except with kubuntu-desktop
<Arafangion> Heck, it even works with kde - if you don't install kubuntu-desktop.
<Arafangion> So I know it's not an ATI problem.
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: ?? kubuntu-desktop is just kde
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Evidently not.
<eilker> hi, anyone knows this?? dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to x server :0.0 / debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Kde/ debconf: (Display problem?) / debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<Arafangion> eilker: You're running it from a terminal or display, so that's to be expected.  Nothing's wrong
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: did you run dpkg --configure -a
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: No, why should I?
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: and did you setup ximera in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: you always run that on major install met packages
<eilker> Arafangion: it is when adept install things...nothing from terminal
<Linux_Galore_> meta*
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I already had xinerama setup.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I shall run dpkg --configure -a now.
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion:  gnome isnt kde
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: It was already setup just fine for KDE, and I was already using it.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Ok, I had no unconfigured packages.
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: I suspect one of the install scripts has defaulted the settings back
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: so xinerama is not enabled in kde right now
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: so you have to turn it back on
<Arafangion> Ok, interesting. Looks like kubuntu-desktop modifies the xorg.conf file.
<user-land> Hello. How can i verify if there are really 'too many open files' ?
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: deb package are not just big zip files they have an installer script within them that often removes your settings to stop conflicts
<peer_> How can I get a task bar in a fresh kubuntu Edgy Eft installation?
<Linux_Galore_> peer_:  right hold on, basically you right click on kicker and add the applet
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Ok, re-ran aticonfig, and everything's working again.  It seems that kubuntu-desktop subtlly changes the xorg.conf file?  (Just had an ATI-crappyness-related crash, but things are sweet now)
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Thanks for that :)
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: A wierd thing was that kdm was allowing the mouse to move onto the next screen without any trouble. Wierd.
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: its very hard to compensate for stupid people (not talking about you) when making a package and their silly settings so the package creators often just flush the old settings
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: imho, if it detects that the xorg file has been changed, it should damn well say the same :)
<Arafangion> Alternatively, it could ask: "It seems your system has been altered, do you want me to restore the system back to the correct details?"
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: you forget the type of people ubuntu is targeted at, they would panic if they saw that question, best to have no questions
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: There's three situations: (1) Fresh installation - xorg file doesn't even exist.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: (2) Something's caused dpkg to modify the xorg.conf file, that's still fine.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: So, you only have to deal with the people who actually deliberately modify the file, I doubt a relevant question is going to phase them that much.
<Schalken> when i go to the root folder all i see is 'media' and 'home'! should i be worried?
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: your forgeting there are thousands of variables that ubuntu has to deal with, your only thinking in relation to your personal setup, dealing with all the variables like hardware variations package conflicts stupid settings conflicts puts a new spin on things, best to flush it and set it back to a sane setup
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: no thats good
<Schalken> Linux_Galore_: ???
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: There is a difference between a mere conflict or whatever that causes xorg.conf to be changed by any automatic method via dpkg.
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: try sudo ls
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: why have the users playing with system files
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: And that which is done by manually editing the file, causing the file's hash to change.
<Schalken> Linux_Galore_: actually just plain ls (as normal user) shows all of them normally, its just in konqueror
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: aah
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: although I like it lol
<Schalken> i will try sudo konqueror /
<Arafangion> Schalken: I don't think the linux filesystem is designed to be navigated in a nice way in the GUI.
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: dumb users use konqueror, the geeks would use a console thus having the extra directories makes sense
<Schalken> Linux_Galore_: sudo konqueror / only displays /home and /media as well
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: so to me as an admin making it so konqueror cant see /etc is a plus
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I can't stand having the file browser so *cluttered* by allowing you to see /etc /usr/ and so forth, so I like it too, even as a power user :)
<Schalken> Linux_Galore_: but thats like protecting the system with users stupidity => all they need to do is press F12 (Yakuake) and they can see everything
<yamal> Schalken: modify the files in /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/ so things are no longer hidden
<Schalken> ls and(
<Schalken> and*
<Linux_Galore_> Schalken: dumb users dont use command line. trust me Ive never seen one of our office workers open a terminal in 5 years
<Schalken> well at school we open up the terminal (DOS prompt) all the time trying to get pass the proxy ;)
<Arafangion> Schalken: Ahh, and there's the third type of user - the bored kid! ;)
<Schalken> well a system should be protected against any kind of user! its like saying my computer is immune unless the user knows how to write a virus
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: What's "kicker"? I just have a plein desktop background (with some folder and file symbols, but nothing else).
<Linux_Galore_> yeah and you have to remember to a new user /etc /usr /tmp /var /home /mnt dev/  would confuse the crap out of them
<Schalken> or is it more of a protecting you from your stupidity thing than security?
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: task bar down the bottom of the screen
<nekomata> dumb users who are afraid to open up terminals aren't a problem
<Arafangion> Schalken: Consider the Mac OS X's file browser.
<RobNyc> is there any cool / extra themes for KDE found in Kubuntu repository
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: Well, it's that thingy which I didn't see.
<Arafangion> Schalken: You _can't_ see any of the system files, directories, or even the file system layout.
<yamal> Schalken: see https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67314 ...
<nekomata> it's the users who are quite happy to rampage through the computer dispite not knowing what they are doing that are a problem
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: type "kicker" in a terminal
<nekomata> "a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing" style
<yamal> nekomata: on linux you can rampage all you want as a normal user.
<Schalken> yamal: if i clear out the text in /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root and /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-media will i see everything?
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: are you on the kde desktop its (kicker) always down the bottom by deafult
<yamal> Schalken: you got that right
<Schalken> yamal: can i just delete the files?
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: Ok. Well, the problem is solved. It appeared when I touched the down left corner. Not the down bottom in general which I tried before. (That's not the friendliest setting.)
<yamal> or edit them... they just list what should be hidden
<Arafangion> Schalken: Never delete files you don't know about, ever.
<Arafangion> Schalken: If you want to delete something, instead *move* them to a harmless location.
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: I dare say you grabbed it and moved it by accident
<Arafangion> Schalken: Such as ~/junk
<Schalken> Arafangion: hey i delete my ~/.thumbnails all the time, but then again i know about that folder
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: and auto hide isnt a standard setting the user has to turn it on
<Arafangion> Schalken: You shouldn't delete ~/.thumbnails - it makes image browsers significantly slower.
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: Probably not. It was a fresh install.
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: At least that's what I thought I did.
<Schalken> Arafangion: yeah and then it caches the thumbnails in a newly created ~/.thumbnails folder, so its back to its usual speed
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: mouse over the panel right click ->configure panel -> click on the hiding icon then make sure "only hide when panel hiding button clicked
<root> hi
<Linux_Galore_> is marked
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: Yes, that's what I did once I got the task bar. I also somewhat miss a splash screen. I appears as if it boots directly into the logon window, before that, for some time, it's busy booting with a black screen.
<root> i can only login using consolelogin and doing startx as sudo
<root> if i do it normal way it kicks me out
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: you can right click and hold and drag kicker to the bottom of your screen
<root> what shall i do?
<Arafangion> root: Users who call themselves root can fix their own problems.
<Schalken> how come ls doesnt produce coloured output anymore?
<root> Arafangion, very funny
<eilker> root: i have same problem
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: that set in kcontrol ie login splash screen etc
<Arafangion> root: Hey, it's a variation of the same old tired comment about root, surely?
<eilker> root: and i have only two users
<Linux_Galore_> peer_:  menu-> run command  type  kcontrol
<root> guys hello any idea??
<eilker> root: is lamp server installed in your pc?
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: Ok, I'll try that. Thank you so far!
<root> just the default stuff nothing else
<root> eilker,
<root> y?
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: kcontrol allows you to setup just about everything
<eilker> root: my problem started after installing lamp server, so that i asked for it
<eilker> root: do u also have xauth problem ?
<root> what u mean? not that i would know of...eilker
<root> eilker mine started after dist-upgrading
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I find it very interesting how differently windows, mac and linux systems are used.
<eilker> root: mine too...
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: On windows, users actually _prefer_ very large programs that do everything
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: yeah its a learning process like anything
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I'm talking about the Firefox craze with it's ten zillion extensions.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Rather than using each tool for what it's *designed* for.
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: well Unix methods are more about making things plugable with lots of small tools
<Arafangion> Yup.
<eilker> yes people "root" also has same problem, could anyone experienced for the problem
* Arafangion is still running dapper
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: the advantage being there are usually 10 tools for each job and you can choose the best one
<root> eilker i get the the prob that "nautilus says it has quit" and the error message is unclosable
<eilker> root: mine is konqueror....
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I just find it particularly annoying - The firefox weenies are all saying how good their browser is, etc, and I have to keep saying that I *prefer* Opera.
<root> well startx opens gnome for me cannot help
<root> eilker
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: use what works for you, I never have an opinion on what people use
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: if you pefere something and it works for you go for it
<eilker> root: i had searched too much for it, in  forums, and here , also in x.org,etc,  i couldnt solve it,  i think that it is releated with xserver configuration or xauth files...
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: attacking people makes them defensive and doesn't help the cause
<peer_> Linux_Galore_: Yes, in principle I know kcontrol. But it has no "task bar setup" function, that's only on the kicker applet -- which I didn't have. In general, I'm satisfied with kubuntu -- and it's getting better wiith each release.
<Linux_Galore_> peer_: if you enable the tasbar the setup apears
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Yup, but when I asked him why he likes to run FF with all it's extensions rather than running programs that actually are designed for it, such as xchat instead of chatzilla.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Have you used WinXP?
<root> eilker it sounds so easy here
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: He likes to see his apps appear in that list of 5 "preferred" Applications - interesting, eh?
<eilker> people help to root pls ...:)
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: chatizailla is horrible sheesh
<root> eilker did u read the link?
<eilker> root: which link?
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: yes but only once lol, then I install Linux over it
<root> eilker pm
<eilker> ok
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: I found it very confusing
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I just found windows too slow to bother with (A fact I blame on remarkably poor power management drivers)
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: It is confusing the way it keeps rearranging the items, indeed.
<eilker> root: some registration problem, i cant pm
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: I just couldnt get it to do "what I wanted it to do", XP kept wanting to do its won weird thing
<Linux_Galore_> own*
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: The final straw for me came when I noticed that I was typing so fast that Visual Studio wouldn't show the last two lines I'd typed (while typing, that is)
<root> h3sp4wn,
<root> are u there?
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: then after a few attempts of trying to get it to setup my dvd device in the way I like it , it gave up and crashed
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Windows DVD players are pathetic.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I often feel that the Ubuntu company should make a version that you can pay for, that has all the DVD and mp3 goodness.
<Arafangion> (By default - I used to compile LFS myself, now I just want things to work)
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: I went to a windows help forum and I was told to hack the registry, Im like wtf, I used to hack the registry in windows 95 because it was so dumb that was often the only way to get things going, then to find out XP isnt much better made me laugh
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: Linspire do that
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: I Loathe the registery.  I wish that they only used it for what it was designed for - to register COM objects.
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Mind you, to configure wine, you have to use the registry editor ;)
<Linux_Galore_> Arafangion: there is a servive from memory that ubuntu does that sells the $$$ bits
<Linux_Galore_> service*
<RobNyc> how do u install this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46677
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: Nice, I'd have to look into that.
<Schalken> where are icon stored?
<Schalken> icons*
<Arafangion> Schalken: Everywhere and anywhere :(
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: Ubuntu doesnt use compiz
<RobNyc> oh
<Schalken> Arafangion: okay, say i have an icon pack and install it in kde's icon settings, where do they go?
<RobNyc> thanks
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: ubuntu used beryl its a fork of compiz
<RobNyc> Linux_Galore_, got'cha
<RobNyc> i hear about it a lot
<ubuntu> join #ubuntu-forum.de
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: there were too many issues with compiz
<RobNyc> im gonna try to get aiglx on this ati i dont know if i'll be able to though
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: yeah there are a few howto on doing it, its not hard
<RobNyc> just last time I tried to get AIGLX on my ati x1600 pro broke X =\
<RobNyc> i'll try tomorrow though is 4am .. I'll see if i search the forums and see what ati users says , cuz i dont wanna get XGL really its too much pain
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: ati have nice hardware but crap drivers
<RobNyc> yeah
<RobNyc> definitely
<RobNyc> so ati and aiglx still dont work ?
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: not very well most people just get a cheap nvidia card
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: That's true even on windows :(
<RobNyc> im gonna get a 7600gt in like 2weeks but not 100% sure yet if im getting it at all but hoping so
<eilker> "no soundcards found" as usr, but root can find! , could anyone help pls ?
<nekomata> firefox question: after mesing around with settings in about:config do you need to restart firefox for them to take effect?
<Arafangion> Linux_Galore_: A friend of mine got a nice 8x AGP ATI graphics card, etc, but after many weeks, finally determined that it was the ATI card that kept crashing his system.
<RobNyc> so the only way to get beryl is to use xgl
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: 7600 is more than enough grunt, I use a 6200 card with 128mb of ram and xgl works fine
<RobNyc> =)
<kraut> moin
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: follow this howto  its all you need http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<eilker> !groups > eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobNyc> yes Linux_Galore_ thanks a lot, does it matter if im on kubuntu
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: nope
<RobNyc> great
<RobNyc> cuz i never seen this stuff on kubuntu
<RobNyc> thanks much
<RobNyc> will try some stuff now & see
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: yeah there are add on for kde for the beryl effects , saw one recently for true transparency for konsole
<Linux_Galore_> RobNyc: to be honest I disabled it in the end it's distracting lol
<RobNyc> lol
<RobNyc> i never tried this stuff dont know
<Linux_Galore_> you spend all day playing with things
<RobNyc> but i've played with XGL only b4
<Linux_Galore_> Im out, bbl
<RobNyc> ttyl
<xsacha> dont need aiglx, Xgl or nvidia inbuilt aiglx to use beryl now :)
<Arafangion> Linux_galore_: Are you a programmer?
<eka> anyone want to help me out real quick? just some CL help
<eka> i need to take a folder full of files, and copy them into my "C:\" drive, which i can't access
<D1G1T|away> any link that could help me connect to the internet on kubuntu 5.10? O_O
<eka>  i need to take a folder full of files, and copy them into my "C:\" drive, which i can't access - can anyone help me with CL?
<eilker> !gpasswd  >eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpasswd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arafangion> eka: Due to various reasons, you can't write to NTFS partitions (ie, what is now the default format for windows).
<Arafangion> eka: You can write to any thing else, though.
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<eka> oh
<eka> Arafangion: it's a WINE directory, does that make any difference?
<Arafangion> eka: Ah, then by default it's in ~/.wine/drive_c
<eka> hmm
<eka> so what can i do about copying files into a steam directory ;)?
<Arafangion> eka: cp files ~./wine/drive_c/path_to_stream_directory
<Arafangion> eka: Realise that wine is a remarkably _thin_ layer over linux.
<eka> i see, thank you very much, i'm going to try it out ;)
<eilker> Arafangion: "no soundcards found" as user, but root can find! , could you look at my pastebin pls, and see what gives when i write groups..http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30945/
<eka> but YOU must realise that i'm a huge linux noob :D
<Arafangion> eilker: winecfg I believe.
<eilker> Arafangion: winecfg?? what is the relation with wine ?
<eka> aha arafangion i'm having trouble
<eka> i feel so terrible
<RobNyc> Linux_Galore, XGL+Beryl kinda buggy but its working
<eilker> people when i write "groups" in console, i only get "eilker" and "admin" , could some tell me how can i add video audio etc, i dont know the way :(
<RobNyc> I might try it on gnome and see if its more stable
<Arafangion> eilker: sudo usermod -g eilker -G admin,video,audio,etc eilker
<Arafangion> eilker: Obviously, substitute whatever you meant by "etc" :)
<eilker> arafangion: ahahah:))) thanx man,
<edulix> hi!
<edulix> in which deb package is the code for the kde log out screen?
<edulix> I want to change the suspend command
<Arafangion> edulix: Ok, that's not in the kde logout screen.
<Arafangion> edulix: You want to look in /etc/apm
<Arafangion> edulix: But you won't get any support for this :)
<edulix> Arafangion: apm? I thought I used acpi :P well I'll take a look
<compilerwriter> Hello all.
<compilerwriter> I am just now trying out kde and want to know how to import my contacts from evolution into Kontact?
<Arafangion> edulix: We don't use a.out files anymore, either, but that's still the default name for hte gcc compiler :)
<compilerwriter> OMG a.out  I feel old.
<compilerwriter> I remember a.out from my college years.
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: Then you'll realise that they're essentially PC COFF files, right?
<eilker> arafangion: is the command correct ? "sudo usermod -g eilker -G audio eilker"  , i write this command, after i write groups again only "eilker" and "admin"  no audio...
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: Which is very close to what windows *currently* uses.
<edulix> Arafangion: Ok I've taken a look, but I don't know much what to change in those files
<Arafangion> eilker: The "comma-separated-list" is deliberate.
<Linux_Galore> RobNyc: yeah its still being worked on
<Linux_Galore> RobNyc: should all be stable by the time kde 4 comes out
<edulix> so basically, what does KDE do when I clic suspend? it calls to /etc/apmapmd_proxy suspend ?
<compilerwriter> arafangion I gues I realized that.
<Arafangion> edulix: Probably.
<edulix> oks
<compilerwriter> Never really thought about it.
<eilker> arafangion: i write as                           sudo usermod -g eilker -G audio eilker
<Arafangion> eilker: Then that'll remove you from all the other groups, and add you to your primary group of eilker, and another group "audio".
<Arafangion> eilker: If you want to be in video as well, then you have to write: sudo usermod -g eilker -G audio,video eilker
<eilker> arafangion: i wrote, sudo usermod -g eilker -G audio,video eilker , after when i write groups, i only see eilker and admin, is this normal ?
<compilerwriter> Anyone know a quick and easy way to move contacts from Evolution to Kontact?
<nana> .
<Arafangion> eilker: The new memberships are only realised at login.
<octan> compilerwriter, dont think thers a easy way
<eilker> arafangion: thanx
<octan> only the manual way
<compilerwriter> Just have to sync out of my palm.
<compilerwriter> The next question is there and easy way to copy the messages in evolution into Kontact?
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: That's usually the easiest way ;)
<compilerwriter> I am trying to decide which to use.
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: Which palm do you have?
<compilerwriter> I have a zire21  It is a cheapy.
<compilerwriter> gnome pilot worked just fine on it when I switched to kde session to try it.
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: I've got a T|X, but that's not entirely "nice" with linux (unfortunately).
<compilerwriter> Funny thing was gnome pilot would not do squat for me in gnome.
<eilker> arafangion: may i ask for one more favor ? could you write groups in your console, and copy paste here, i dont wanna forget the things to add...
<eilker> or anyone ?
<Arafangion> arafangion adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<eilker> thank you
<compilerwriter> How do I get my stuff to sync with both Kontact and Evolution?
<Arafangion> eilker: Mind you, this is Dapper I'm running on :)
<eilker>  <Arafangion: here too:)
<compilerwriter> arafangion do you have any clue how to get my zire to sync with Kontact and Evolution?
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: YOu shouldn't have any significant issues with Evolution.
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: Unfotunately, due to a small change int he protocol, I can't sync very easily at all, so I don't bother.
<compilerwriter> I don't really.  I just wanted to try to sync to both and figure out which one I liked best.
<Arafangion> compilerwriter: If you're into sync'ing, sharing stuff, calendars and everything, you may find evo better.
<Jasey>  hey there. as an old time mac user, i was very glad to see the whole mac os-like menu bar. i have it enabled usually. only hitch is, the panel isnt wide enough to fit my icons ... or maybe my icons arent small enough to fit inside ... im not sure ... anyway, when i put the K menu up in the top panel, i only see a chunk of the middle. how would i go about making the bar wider? or icons smaller --- thanks in advance heh
<eka> i do not like mac D:
<Arafangion> Jasey: Right-click on teh panel and set the properties.
<Jasey> and
<Arafangion> Jasey: Can get it to auto-expand.
<Jasey> it isnt that sort of panel tho
<Arafangion> Jasey: Would you be able to show a screenshot with the indicated panel visually shown?
<Jasey> sure, where would i put the screenshot?
<octan> hey any. norwegians in her that uses mythtv ????
<eka> www.imageshack.net
<eka> .. i think i'm norwegian..
<eka> hmm O.o
<Arafangion> octan: Ok, obviously, english isn't your first language ;)
<octan> ;) you fig that :P
<octan> Arafangion, well i know my english suxz :P
<Arafangion> octan: On the other hand, maybe you just dropped the 'e' off the end of "here" ;)
<octan> i saw that
<octan> Arafangion, not by any chanses a norwegian that uses mythtv ? :P
<octan> are you?
<eilker> arafangion: i am gonna cry i exactly gave this command     sudo usermod -g eilker -G eilker,adm,admin,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,plugdev,lpadmin,audio,video eilker           and reboot, than now i write groups, it shows only eilker and video :(((
<eka> i'm norwegian from due to ancestry, but - i have no idea what mythtv is!
<octan> eka its a mediacenter.. alla Ms mediacenter ,,, but better ;)
<Arafangion> eilker: You don't get any errors from typing in the command?
<eka> i seeeee ;)
<eka> well you should tell me about norwegian history, because i don't know anything of my ancestry
<octan> LOL
<eka> sound good ^_^?
<ermak> i have just installed kubuntu edgy, and trying to run eclipse, but get the followin:
<eilker> arafangion: nope, it only asks for password
<ermak> searching for compatible vm...
<ermak>   testing /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun...found
<ermak> kdialog: Unknown option '--warning'.
<ermak> kdialog: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<ermak> what is wrong?
<Arafangion> eilker: Which you provide, and it works without any other problems?
<Arafangion> ermak: #java
<eilker> arafangion: the command works, but i still cant have the groups
<eilker> arafangion: for example still no audio
<ermak> but before I had dapper and eclipse 3.1 and that worked fine
<Jasey> okay, uploading the screenshot Arafangion.
<octan> eilker added yourself to /etc/group?
<octan> under audio
<eka> octan! norwegian history, go!
<octan> eka, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norway
<octan> :P
<eilker> octan: let me check
<eka> w00t!
<octan> eilker grep audio /etc/group
<octan> grep audio /etc/group
<octan> audio:x:29:octan,nuxil
<octan> :)
<eka> zomg
<eilker> octan: it says audio:x:29:
<eka> the norwegians were vikings?
<octan> ahah
<eka> i'm a freaking viking?
<Jasey> Arafangion:  http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m10/feetyjasey/xaw.jpg
<eka> woooo!
<octan> eilker, thats your problem
<Arafangion> How do I use multiple desktops, AND move windows from one to the other?
<octan> your not listed under audio
<eka> octan!.. our people were once vikings!
<eilker> octan: what should i do ?
<octan> add your username to audio
<octan> eka, i know
<octan> :) cool or what
<eka> cool x1000
<Jasey> Arafangion: right click the titlebar of the window, there should be a move option or something. and in the kicker panel there should be a Desktop Pager applet
<Arafangion> Jasey: Looks like a glitch, report it as a bug to the manager of that theme.
<Jasey> of what theme
<Jasey> no no, when i first set it up, it showed fine
<Arafangion> Jasey: You have a Mac OS X-like system theme.
<Jasey> it happens on any theme
<Arafangion> Jasey: Hmm, you running Gnome?
<Jasey> .... KDE
<_gpg_> hi
<Jasey> it shows fine initially. i think KDE does some magic auto resizing thing blah. then it resized and the icons are obscured now.
<Arafangion> Jasey: Looks like a glitch, that's all I can say :(
<Arafangion> Jasey: A bug, even.
<Jasey> i doubt it. but thanks anyway.
<Arafangion> How do I setup my system into xinerama mode?
<Arafangion> I want to move my windows right, and have them appear on the other physical monitor.
<Jasey> what graphics card do you have?
<octan> 2 thinkgs needed to do that Arafangion
<Arafangion> octan: Which is?
<octan> 1st edit you xorg
<octan> .conf
<Jasey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<Jasey> there
<octan> 1 sec pls
<Jasey> a how to to set it up
<Arafangion> It was all working fine before I installed kubuntu-desktop
<octan> Arafangion, add this to your xorg.conf
<octan> Section "Extensions"
<octan>     Option         "Composite" "Enable"
<octan> EndSection
<octan> if i remember correct
<_gpg_> anyone got link explaining how to uptade the installation repositories ?
<eka> octan! we must take to the streets, as vikings!
<octan> Arafangion, 1st hit on google,, explains it
<eka> start fires we must!
<Jasey> lol
<octan> HEHE
<Jasey> didnt i just give a link for a how to?
<Arafangion> octan: I've already got   Option      "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"
<Arafangion> octan: And I'm using ATI.
<Arafangion> I *know* that it works in ATI.
<octan> Arafangion, under
<octan> Section "ServerLayout"
<octan> add this
<octan>         Option      "Xinerama" "off"
<octan> erm
<octan> om
<octan> ON
<octan>         Option      "Xinerama" "on"
* Arafangion just tried something new with aticocnfig
<eka> octan, grab your helmet and leather armor, aswell your axe! we take to the streets!
* octan goes to armor up :P
<_gpg_> well where can i find an uptodate sources.list please (kubuntu )
* eka grabs his two hand-axes
<_gpg_> 6.10
* eka lets out his battle cry
<eka> storm city hall we must!
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<octan> and die as brave vikings and go to valhall
<Hobbsee> ooookay!
<snpz> hi, does anyone have any experience with broadcom 4311 chip wifi cards?
<snpz> afaik it works only with ndisswrapper and windows driver
<Arafangion> Heh, just broke my X :)
<octan> LOL
<eka> who cares about your x, become a viking!
<eka> storm city hall with octan and i!
<edulix> hi
<edulix> I've added this with visudo:
<edulix> Host_Alias LOCALHOST=localhost,127.0.0.1
<edulix> ALL LOCALHOST=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/sbin/hibernate *, /usr/local/sbin/hibernate-ram *
<edulix> but it still ask me for a password when I do edulix@paloalto$ sudo hibernate-ram
<eilker> octan: thanx friend, i modified etc/group file now it added those "eilker adm audio video admin"
<philip_> Is there anyway to get things you have installed in Add/Remove Programs to automatically appear in your programs menu?
<octan> np
<philip_> For some reason, some programs appear in my menu and some dont.  Does anyone know the reason why, and how to fix it?
<octan> philip_, non kde apps has a bad habbit of not getting in the menus
<philip_> Is there anyway to find the missing non-Kde items?
<octan> philip_, add them manualy
<octan> wheris appname
<octan> on cli
<edulix> come on someone must know something about the sudoers file :P
<octan> then edit the menus and add the path and ass a icon
<octan> edulix, whats the problem?
<octan> edulix, want no pw with sudo?
<racoon> ciao
<edulix> octan: this is the problem:
<racoon> c' un italiano
<racoon> ?
<edulix> I want to be able to execute hibernate-ram without being asked for a password from any user
<edulix> I've added this:
<edulix>  I've added this with visudo: ALL localhost=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/sbin/hibernate-ram . but when I do edulix@mymachine$ sudo hibernate-ram it stil ask me for a password
<xsacha> sudo will always ask for password..
<octan> xsacha, not ture
<xsacha> even sudo echo hi
<edulix> well actually I'm using ALL localhost=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram and I'm trying to do sudo /usr/sbin/hibernate-ram
<octan> edit /etc/sudoers
<octan> and add:
<octan> username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<xsacha> unless you've already typed it
<xsacha> he didnt do that
<edulix> xsacha: I did something more restricted
<octan> xsacha, you dont need pw with sudo im telling you'
<xsacha> i know that octan.. but unless you've done that, it will always ask for password
<octan> yes,,
<octan> thats for sure
<philip_> I have already manualy added some of the programs, but I cant remeber the names of the rest of the things I have installed.  Is there anyway to find them
<xsacha> and he hasnt done that
<dopez> hello, i'm having some issues with kubuntu 6.10 that none of the programs i install are showing up in the menus, anyone an idea where i can fix it ?
<octan> dopez non kde apps?
<dopez> octan: also, but also kde apps are not showing up
<octan> omh
<tsdgeos> dopez: rebooted the machine?
<tsdgeos> if not, probably you need to run kbuildsycoca
<fdoving> dopez: try to run 'kbuildsycoca --incremental' from the konsole (kmenu->system->konsole)
<tsdgeos> kubuntu sucks in that way
<octan> 1 sec.. im trying a brain storm and see if i can remeber the command to rebuild the menus
<octan> its tooooooo eraly in the morning for me
<dopez> okay, i rebooted the box already, didn't help, now i ran the kbuildsycoca command and exits with an error, no database available
<dopez> it did work before though, mplayer, vlc and so are in the menu's, just anything i install now doesn't show up
<eilker> octan: it was like this "cdrom:x:24:haldaemon" i made it as "cdrom:x:24:haldaemon:eilker" but the things like cdrom dialout which has haldemon extension are not added to groups...
<edulix> ok
<eka> octan.. i'm norwegian, and i'm drinking tea? wtf?
<edulix> sudo worked
<Schalken> inkscape's toolbar buttons in kubuntu are half the usual size. how can i make them normal again?
<eka> that doesn't seem right
<edulix> suspend didn't
<edulix> lol
<octan> eka, wtf.. you need some flymushrom
<eka> fly mushroom?
<eka> whta's that?
<octan> flue sopp
<octan> :P
<octan> eilker, 1 sec
<eka> hmm?
<eka> flue sopp?
<eka> >.<
<eilker> octan: oki
<octan> i see your problem eilker
<octan> you did it wrong
<octan> you need a , not :
<octan> like this
<octan> cdrom:x:24:haldaemon,octan,nuxil
<fdoving> are you editing /etc/group by hand? - that's, not the easy way.
<eilker> ohh ok, but for admin it is a :  ? right not ,
<fdoving> 'sudo adduser username group' is easier.
<octan> fdoving, indeed
<fdoving> or even using system settings -> user management
<eilker> fdoving: we couldnt do it:(
<fdoving> eilker: why not?
<intelikey> i'm picking up a strange boot time message...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30954/plain/  any insite ?
<eilker> fdoving: "sudo usermod -g eilker -G  adm admin dialout cdrom floppy audio dip plugdev lpadmin audio video eilker" this didnt work
<intelikey> or just use groupadd ^
<fdoving> eilker: 'sudo adduser username group' works.
<ubuntu> hey, i storaged some data on my PSP. the menu from PSP says, there aren't datas, but konqueror says, there are...
<Sudo|Faderhval> hi im trying to create a partition with cfdisk right now its showin FS Linux i want it to show Linux ext3 how do i do that?
<eilker> fdoving:" sudo eilker audio " will it be like this ?
<eilker> fdoving:" sudo eilker  eilker audio " will it be like this ?
<fdoving> Sudo|Faderhval: cfdisk makes partitions, not filesystems. it shouldn't say ext3.
<fdoving> eilker: 'sudo adduser eilker audio' will add the user 'eilker' to the group 'audio'.
<Sudo|Faderhval> so i use parted for the FS?
<eilker> fdoving: thanx
<intelikey> Sudo|Faderhval you can set the lable when you make a file system there.    mke2fs
<eilker> octan: i have some registiration problem for pm:(
<eilker> octan: sorry for it, i cant answer from there
<octan> eilker, the setup of the file is simple... its always like etc::  cdrom:x:115:name1,name2,name3
<octan> for everything in that file
<octan> dosnt matter what it is,,,
<fdoving> Sudo|Faderhval: you can for example, use 'qtparted' to format and manage partitions. it's graphical and you can rightclick -> format, on each partition.
<octan> thing:x:number:name1,name2,name3 and so on
<Sudo|Faderhval> im doing it in a ssh terminal
<eka> be you angels?
<eka> NEIGH
<eka> we are but men!
<eka> ROCK!
<eka> hiiiiiiiiieiiiiiiiiohhhhyaohh
<Sudo|Faderhval> Tenacious D Rock!
<fdoving> Sudo|Faderhval: ok, then remember the device name, let's say you have created a linux partition, /dev/hda2, then to make a ext3 filesystem on it, run 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda2'
<vikke> hello, i have now set up my chroot environment and was hoping i could run applications through 32bit, but i cant install anything through it couse it always says it depends on a bunch of packages :(
<ibert> hi! could this be a problem, when I use apt-get install for installing new software packages, and adept to update the system? I've read somewhere that a mix of packet-manager could cause a mess.
<fdoving> eka: behave, this is a support channel, for random offtopic chatting go to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<eka> ugh sorry. i love you >.<
<Sudo|Faderhval> shrug no support for ext3 filesystem it says!
<edulix> dcop allows us to list all the sessions for each user
<edulix> ut how do I get a list of active dcop users ?
<intelikey> ibert it could but you only have one package manager.   dpkg   all the frontends adept/synaptic/aptitude/apt use dpkg.
<eilker> octan:thanx friend
<ibert> intelikey: thanks. so it's possible to mix all the four tools.
<octan> eilker, no problem
<intelikey> Sudo|Faderhval as root   mke2fs -cj /dev/<device>
<eilker> fdoving: i only can login from console login, do u have any idea for this ?
<fdoving> edulix: 'dcop --list-sessions --all-users'
<fdoving> eilker: does kdm start? do you get error messages? if kdm starts, how does it behave when you try to login?
<intelikey> thoughts ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30954/plain/
<Sudo|Faderhval> intelikey but that would still just make an ext2 fs right?
<intelikey> Sudo|Faderhval no.
<intelikey> ext3 is ext2 + journal    -j switch adds a journal
<eilker> fdoving: kdm starts, kde login screen comes, i write my password, and a console comes...i write startx it says "xauth: creating new authority file" "user not authorized to run xserver"
<eka> high above the mucky muck, castle made of clouds
<intelikey> it's what mkfs.ext3 exec's
<Sudo|Faderhval> ok thank you!
<eilker> fdoving: than i close that console, again kde login screen comes, i say "console login" after that i login...
<fdoving> eilker: what does 'stat -c %a /usr/bin/X' return?
<jesper> Problems formating/burning a DVD-RW using dvd+rw-tools... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30955/plain/
<eilker> fdoving:  6755eilker@eilker:~$
<intelikey> eilker may i sujest you   rm ~/.*auth*      and retry.
<eilker> intelikey: i tried it many times, still same
<fdoving> eilker: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config ?
<eilker> fdoving:  ok sir
<edulix> fdoving: thanks
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: Hello :)
<intelikey> Acc\Deny
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: My problem yesterday was fixed.. by forcing vga=791. However, I have a new problem now.
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: I have /boot and / on separate partitions. grub was installed on /boot, not on MBR. I use the windows loader to get the Grub menu. But, now when i select kubuntu i get Error 24 of grub...
<eilker> fdoving:  here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30957/
<intelikey> Acc\Deny give me a sec.
<fdoving> eilker: ok, that looks good too.. running out of options.. i'll google a little, hang on.
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: sure.
<eilker> fdoving: ok sir, in fact i googled too much, i couldnt have any results....
<fdoving> eilker: is allow-user-xsession present in /etc/X11/Xsession.options ?
<Sudo|Faderhval> im getting an error saying filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!
<eilker> fdoving:  here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30958/
<fdoving> eilker: that's ok, too.. hmm.
<eilker> fdoving: this problem occured after i installed upgrades in 6.06
<fdoving> eilker: what updates?
<fdoving> do you remember package names?
<fdoving> or dates?
<eilker> fdoving: all updates
<eilker> fdoving: it was approximetly about 248 mb
<fdoving> ah ok, you installed everything at once.
<eilker> fdoving: yes sir
<intelikey> Acc\Deny    a line something like  "root            (hd0,0) " Change it to "rootnoverify (hd0,0) "   in the /boot/grub/menu.lst     and see if it helps you.     (note. (hd0,0) could be anything.)
<intelikey> Acc\Deny that's for the os in question.   not all entries.    although i'm not sure it would hurt to do that to all entries.
<eilker> fdoving: i googled too much, but no result, may be cause of updates, may be need to upgrade to 6.10, i dont know
<tobre> Hi all!
<eilker> fdoving: because kernel upgraded too
<eka> tobre!
<tobre> Yeah.:P
<eka> be you angels?
<tobre> No.
<eka> NEIGH! we are but men!
<fdoving> eilker: shouldn't matter, should work anyway. can you pastebin the exact error message you get when you try to login to X?
<fdoving> eka: #kubuntu-offtopic please.
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: tried rootnoverify, no luck :(
<eka> rawrawrawr - sorry, once again
<eilker> i need to reboot
<eilker> fdoving: let me reboot
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: Should right now my /boot is a small 100 mb parition separate form the /.
<Acc\Deny> intelikey:  should i avoid /boot in a separate partition?
<Acc\Deny> s/should//
<tobre> I have problem with xine. My system sound driver is oss, but in Kaffeine sound is not working. Xine settings can't choose oss. It says that can't init new audio driver oss. What's wrong? Any ideas?
<intelikey> Acc\Deny no that's not in and of itself a bad thing.   have a look at  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Stage2-errors.html
<intelikey> look at #24
<Acc\Deny> ok
<intelikey> Acc\Deny seeing that i can't use grub on this system because of it's weeknesses you should ask someone else about it.     all i would know to do is check the file system/s and if no errors there....  ahhh you got me.
<Acc\Deny> intelikey: ok. thanx
<tobre> Any ideas for my problem?
<intelikey> tobre why not alsa ?
<eilker> fdoving: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30961/
<tobre> Alsa is not working.
<tobre> In system settings I choose alsa, then I can't play test sound and all sound is not working.
<eilker> !alsa > tobre
<intelikey> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Hirvinen> !alsa | tobre
<ubotu> tobre: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<tobre> cat /proc asound/cards says Intel
<intelikey> tobre ok    alsamixer
<intelikey> not muted not volume set to 0 ???    master and  pcm
<eilker> fdoving: r u there ?
<fdoving> eilker: i'll have to go eat, i'll look at it in a few min.
<philip_> dopez: are you still looking to fix your menus?
<eilker> fdoving: ok sir, here i am
<tobre> OK, I'll google a little..
<intelikey> tobre you did look at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  didn't you ?
<tobre> Yes I did
<eilker> intelikey: i am trying to play an avi file. just blue screen in kaffeine, do we need to install codecs etc ?
<intelikey> eilker yep
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scheuri> hi all
<qbit> anyone know about Xen support in edgy? - specifically if cpu has to be one of the new ones with new virtualization features, or can it even work on older such as a Sempron 2800+?
<scheuri> anyone knowing of a good c64-emulator? and maybe even of a site to get some games?
<intelikey> scheuri   apt-cache search $*     where $* in this case might be 'emulator'
<scheuri> intelikey: aye, tried that actually...not much look so far...:)
<eilker> intelikey: thxnx
<scheuri> intelikey: but I just might found one....vice
<crazy_bus_>      /msg nickserv register <dsowatcher101>
<intelikey> morning Jucato
<crazy_bus_>  /msg nickserv link <crazy_bus> <dsowatcher101>
<Jucato> good morning/afternoon/evening!!! :)
<Jucato> O_O
<crazy_bus> I found out had to add the missing items back into my menu.  Does anyone else need to now how?
<Jucato> ~/.config/menus
<Jucato> ??
<markelhas> i ppl
<markelhas> can any one help with low speed in torrent client!?
<crazy_bus> in adept manager install the files, menu and menu-xdg.  Then type sudo update-menu.  This will take all menu items, missing and not missing and put them into the Debian folder in the menu
<age1172> anybody knows how to mount ntfs with ntfs3g at startup?
<age1172> anybody knows how to mount ntfs drives with ntfs3g at startup?
<crazy_bus> age1172: Did you follow the directions from here?: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs-3g
<age1172> crazy_bus: i will try
<age1172> crazy_bus:  i tried before but failed
<crazy_bus> age1172: After installing did you follow all of the directions under, 3. Configuration?
<age1172> crazy_bus:yes but i surely did something wrong
<age1172> because it refused to mount any drive then?
<crazy_bus> What does it say in /etc/fstab ?
<elias_> Free KDE in kubuntu!
<Jucato> O_o
<elias_> If I am hot for a minimal desktop there is no reason to choose kubuntu over ubuntu!
<elias_> If I want a desktop that can satisfy a super user, I would choose KDE but not castrated kubuntu!
<elias_> Therefore, free KDE in kubuntu! Let it offer me all the things it was meant to offer!
<abattoir> elias_: what does KDE in kubuntu *not* offer?
* abattoir is guessing it's .hidden again
* Jucato yawns
<tsdgeos> .hidden sucks completely and the one that invented it should be completely killed
<abattoir> tsdgeos: :P
* Jucato waits for the phrase that will give $1 again
<dany21> UTFG "kubuntu directories missing" and your done ... :)
<Arafangion> Well, I haven't been able to get Xinerama again with ATI, damn general crappiness :(
<Dzany> Hello!Can anybody tell me is there any chance to change location for downloading with aptitude?
<age1172> crazy_bus:i'm trying right now
<intelikey> Dzany ?
<abattoir> Dzany: you want to change the mirrors?
<Dzany> yes
<abattoir> Dzany: for the repositories?
<Dzany> yes yes
<Dzany> i'm in serbia
<abattoir> Dzany: 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<abattoir> Dzany: you'll see lines like 'http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com...'
<abattoir> Dzany: switch the existing two letters in xx with the ones you want
<intelikey> if the xx. is not there you can add.
<Dzany> where can I find mirror locations list?
<abattoir> !mirrors
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<abattoir> hmmm
<dany21> is there any way to trigger a KDE-miniprogramm via a key-shortcut? (in my case i want to assign [win] +[d]  to show desktop)
* intelikey removes xx. and lets it hit what it hits....
<Jucato> dany21: Ctrl+Alt+D is the default keyboard shortcut for that
<abattoir> intelikey: uk most probably
<Jucato> dany21: but you can set it to something different in System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Jucato> (if you're on Edgy)
<intelikey> abattoir being in the US probably us.
<dany21> wow...thx!! can it be changed?
<dany21> oh..
<Dzany> oki would like to do mirror from hungary
<Dzany> because it goes fastest
<Dzany> is it hu?
<abattoir> Dzany: yup
<Dzany> for xx
<Dzany> ok .tnx a lot
<dany21> havent found it there... whats the name for the action?
<abattoir> intelikey: during installation, if you chose us, it would have added us.archive... but if you removed that it should point to gb
<dany21> oh... forget it - found it,,, thx!!
<hell666> how can I start program called Cluster manager??
<intelikey> abattoir gb yeah.
<wildchild> why all the sudden XP user can't get to my shared files: when he clicks on my folder to view it it says: u don't have permission to acces this file, contact network administrato
<wildchild> r
<Arafangion> wildchild: Perhaps he doesn't hae permission to access the files?
<wildchild> Arafanogion: he could acces 2days before, and I didn't change anything in samab
<wildchild> samba*
<wildchild> :S
<intelikey> -* Arafangion is now known as Mr.obvious *-   :)
<Arafangion> wildchild: Then the issue is with either user/group accounts, or (more likely) incorrect umasks
<Arafangion> intelikey: :)
<wildchild> Arafanogion: I have set up for small workgroup..
<wildchild> I change [cd-rom]  in to my share_name
<wildchild> and make path, guest,
<wildchild> than I created new user and new samba passwd
<wildchild> and everything was working fine untill 2 days before
<eilker> !Xshm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Xshm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> eilker: you can try, to edit /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config and set allowed_users=anybody just to test.
<Jucato> !xchm | eilker
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.9-3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 944 kB
<Jucato> eilker: that one? ^^^
<fdoving> kchmviewer - CHM viewer for KDE
<fdoving> :)
<Jucato> yes kchmviewer much better :P
<Jucato> but aside from the K in the name, what does make it better? hehehe
<fdoving> qt, maybe :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Dzany> I have one more question:ati driver doesen't support 16 color depth?
<eilker> jucato: it was for caffeine:)
<Jucato> eilker: ah
<eilker> jucato: i got only blue screen
<Jucato> trying to play what format?
<eilker> jucato: now solved:) it was avi
<Jucato> :)
<Arafangion> wildchild: Can you access the files as the Unix user?
<wildchild> yes
<Dzany> Does anyone knows about ichat for windows,some russian network chat program?Is there subtitution for that?
<eilker> fdoving: if u r free, this was the error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30961/
<intelikey> as guest
<Dzany> for linux of course :)
<intelikey> Dzany xchat used to have a free windows port
<intelikey> oh nm
<Jucato> intelikey: it still has, but for 30 days only :P
<Dzany> xchat u said
<intelikey> hehhe i don't use any windows but i still have the "free" xchat
<Dzany> i'll try
<Dzany> it free that ichat
<Dzany> for windows
<Jucato> Dzany: Konversation (installed by default) is also an IRC program
<Dzany> it's not realy irc program
<Jucato> Dzany: what is it?
<Dzany> it has main window for chat,and board in other window
<Dzany> and u can send private message
<Jucato> hm... the only iChat that shows up in Google is Apple's iChat...
<intelikey> sounds like an irc client to me.
<Dzany> yes I know about that Apple's ichat
<intelikey> Dzany have you looked at gaim ?
<Dzany> and it's not that
<honest> Hello all, i've just plugged a NTFS drive into my kubuntu to dump it onto this computer, under disk management it can see it but i cant find it under the file manager
<Dzany> and that's what confuses me
<Jucato> Dzany: um... if you have a link to the webpage of that program, maybe we could understand better..
<honest> does anyone know how i can mount it or something?
<Arafangion> wildchild: What do the logfiles say? (/var/log/smbd and /var/log/nmbd thingies, I assume)
<Jucato> !ntfs | honest
<ubotu> honest: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dzany> ok.in a half an our i'll be back
<Dzany> :)
<honest> Jucato: cheers, shall look now : )
<intelikey> and the other half theres  :)
<age1172> anyone can help me with ntfs3g?
<intelikey> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildchild> Arafangion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30975/ and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30976/
<wildchild> if ur still there
<snoopy1alpha> hello there
<age1172> i want to mount ntfs drives on linux using ntfs-3g
<honest> Jucato: i want to format the drive to make it a linux paritition, is there a command for that?
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Jucato> honest: um.. QtParted or GParted (don't know the command line equivalents)
<snoopy1alpha> I hope someone can help me, I am trying to install Kubuntu onto an older computer and he does not load the desktop (I can see the taskbar, but he is loading since one hour and nothing is happening)
<honest> Jucato: cheers : )
<intelikey> honest cfdisk /dev/<disk-id> && mke2fs -cj /dev/<partition-id>
<snoopy1alpha> could it help to create a swap-partition before booting the install-cd?
<oslo>  bootsplash problem: http://www.cannacola.free.fr/IMG_0011.JPG
<honest> intelikey: and that will turn it into a linux partition?
<intelikey> that's what you asked for.
<fdoving> snoopy1alpha: can't you just select kmenu -> system -> install ? why do you -need- the desktop?
<snoopy1alpha> fdoving: there is no kmenu
<honest> intelikey: lol ok soz
<snoopy1alpha> fdoving: I see a naked taskbar
<fdoving> snoopy1alpha: ah.. interessting. how much RAM?
<snoopy1alpha> 128 MB
<snoopy1alpha> thats why I asked for the swap
<fdoving> i'm not sure.
<intelikey> honest you change the partition type and then make a file system on the partition.
<Dzany> I found homepage for that chat program.We r using it in our local wireless network comunity.It is: http://vnalex.tripod.com/en/index.htm
<honest> "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'"
<honest> intelikey: any idea what that means?
<snoopy1alpha> fdoving: I would boot a knoppix and do the partitioning manually but the question is, will the install-cd use the swap-partiton?
<intelikey> honest yes you typed <blah>  rather than inturpreting it.
<snoopy1alpha> fdoving: or is there a console-based install-script?
<intelikey> honest interpret <***>
<intelikey> if you don't know the disk-id  use   fdisk -l
<intelikey> honest also you have to be root to do any of that.
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fdoving> snoopy1alpha: not on that cd, you need the other cd image, the alternate, to have that.
<intelikey> fdisk -l    only lists and exits...
<fdoving> snoopy1alpha: not sure about the swap space.
<snoopy1alpha> fdoving: okay thanks, then I will try the manual partitioning with knoppix, hoping kubuntu will use the swap I will create. If this fails, I will try the alternate Image
<Dzany> I found homepage for that chat program.We r using it in our local wireless network comunity.It is: http://vnalex.tripod.com/en/index.htm . Anyone who knows about some subtitution that work on linux?
<markc> on dapper, if I have a nvidia-glx w/ v1.0.8776 ... what kernel do I need  ?
<fdoving> snoopy1alpha: i've checked this, and yes, it will if they are formatted as swap space, (mkswap /dev/partition).
<snoopy1alpha> fdoving: thanks alot
<ermak> why rmmod can't remove module?
<ermak> sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa
<ermak> ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use
<fdoving> ermak: it's in use.
<ermak> what module uses it?
<Arafangion> wildchild: Your "guest" configuration appears to be incorrect.
<markc> or, where is there info about getting nvidia working with dapper ?
<Arafangion> wildchild: Show your smb.conf file.
<fdoving> !nvidia | markc
<ubotu> markc: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<markc> thanks
<Arafangion> wildchild: I think there's a configuration checker in samba, use that. testparm I think it's called.
<ermak> what module is using saa7134_alsa? how can I know?
<fdoving> ermak: if it doesn't tell you, i don't know if you can.
<octan> thing:x:number:name1,name2,name3 and so on
<octan> erm
<octan> sry
<ermak> fdoving: and is that possible to reload module with different parameters?
<fdoving> ermak: hmm.. not without removing it, afaik.
<fdoving> ermak: you can try to force its removal, 'rmmod -f module'
<fdoving> ermak: it's dangerous though.
<ermak> fdoving: ok, i ll try this...
<fdoving> ermak: there is also -w, 'man rmmod' for more info.
<ermak> fdoving: now it tells: ERROR: Removing 'saa7134_alsa': Resource temporarily unavailable
<wildchild> Arafangion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30977/
<markc> re: nvidia... I've followed that howto, installed restricted drivers and nvidia-glx but I am getting an API mismatch error, kernel module is v1.0.7174 but the x module is v1.0.8776 ... can anyone elaborate on  what kernel  goes with nvidia-glx 1.0.8776 (for dapper) ?
<wildchild> Arafangion: testparm -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30978/
<Arafangion> wildchild: Try replacing the guest = ok lines with guest ok = yes
<ermak> fdoving: with -w it's just waiting for smth.... so the only way is to configure modprobe.d and reboot?
<fdoving> ermak: that's probably the easiest solution.
<markc> anyone still using dapper with a nvidia card ?
<ermak> fdoving: by the way there was no problem with removing this module in dapper....
<gnomefreak> markc: yes on one of my boxes why?
<markc> gnomefreak:  what kernel  version are you using on that box ?
<vieira_> ppl
<gnomefreak> 2.6.15- i cant remember the last number off hand
<vieira_> any one ? need help config torrent client
<age1172> when i tried to mount my ntfs drives with ntfs-3g using this how to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<markc> gnomefreak: heh... that's the bit I need
<gnomefreak> 33 i think but dont hold me to that.
<Dzany> what is subtitution for dc++?
<vieira_> simple can connect in kubuntu, same config in the router work for windows
<markc> anyone else running dapper with a nvidia card ?
<vieira_> i'm missing somethig?!?!?!?
<age1172> and tried the mount -a command it gave me the following errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30974/
<age1172> any ideas ?
<vieira_> is any problem with kubuntu and tour linksys?
<vieira_> *router
<gnomefreak> markc: either way unless your kernel and l-r-m dont match its not gonna matter about version of kernel
<honest> I've just changed the partition to an ext3
<vieira_> no ideias?!
<honest> but under media it's just showing as a folder and not a drive and i can't use it as a drive
<age1172> i am on edgy
<Arafangion> wildchild: Try replacing the guest = ok lines with guest ok = yes
<age1172> when i tried to mount my ntfs drives with ntfs-3g using this how to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<thuan> when I try to install kubuntu edgy I can continue after select a root partition
<thuan> can't
<vieira_> :(
<age1172> when i tried to mount my ntfs drives with ntfs-3g using this how to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<gnomefreak> age1172: ntfs-3g is not supported by ubuntu nor is it safe
<wildchild> Arafangion: did it but it's still the same not about accesing the files :S
<markc> gnomefreak: I have a fresh dapper installation... I've added univers/multiverse updated and upgraded but for some reason the  nvidia-glx package is a mismatch to whatever kernel module I have... I'm just trying to determine what kernel I need to match up with the current nvidia-glx package (if anyone knows).. perhaps  my local repo is out of date or something
<wildchild> Arafangion: I did it*
<age1172> i am on kubuntu edgy
<Arafangion> wildchild: So, not working?
<age1172> i tried the mount -a command it gave me the following errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30974/
<wildchild> Arafangion: it's not working
<gnomefreak> markc: did you add any unofficial repos for beryl or nvidia 9xxx series drivers
<Arafangion> wildchild: There's something wrong with the guest account.
<wildchild> hm
<markc> gnomefreak: not yet, fesh install
<gnomefreak> age1172: there is no support here for ntfs-3g try the forums
<Arafangion> wildchild: Guest parameter, rather.
<gnomefreak> markc: what version is it asking for?
<wildchild> Arafangion: what do u suggest :P
<age1172> then what can i do to have full access to ntfs drives
<gnomefreak> age1172: ubuntu doesnt support writing to ntfs because its unsafe and very dangerous
<markc> gnomefreak: kernel v is 1.0.7174 and X v is 1.0.8776
<Arafangion> wildchild: It's been a long time since I've had to deal with this ;)  Jut a moment.
<eka> OCTAN!
<wildchild> Arafangion: np I have time :)
<octan> EKA
<Arafangion> wildchild: You haven't specified a guest user.
<gnomefreak> markc: make sure you are up-to-date. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eka> TO CITY HALL WE RIDE!
<eka> GRAB YOUR AXE!
<thuan> Even after select a partition as / and one as swap I can't continue kubuntu setup say I haven't selected a / partion yet, any idea? Kubuntu 6.10
<markc> gnomefreak: done that several  times but  I'll  do it again
<gnomefreak> eka: please join #kubuntu-offtopic to continue that
<oslo> bootsplash problem: http://www.cannacola.free.fr/IMG_0011.JPG only a boot, not at shutdown ...
<eka> gaaahhhh damnit.
<Arafangion> wildchild: Actually, apparently it's got a default "nobody".
<gnomefreak> markc: do you have linux-restricted-modules for your kernel i nstalled and what is the version
<wildchild> hm
<wildchild> Arafangion:  but I made user
<wildchild> just didn't put it in smb.conf
<wildchild> couse there I made it public
<wildchild> but actually only "new" that I've created it and make him smb pass can acces
<Arafangion> wildchild: You haven't got a security = user either.
<wildchild> :S
<markc> gnomefreak:  got 2.6.15-23-386 and 2.6.15-23-386, currently trying the  23 one
<gnomefreak> markc: make sure they match the kernel you are booted to
<markc> gnomefreak:  got 2.6.15-23-386 and 2.6.15-27-386, currently trying the  23 one
<gnomefreak> markc: i know 23 is not the latest kernel
<markc> gnomefreak:  I was just booted on the 27 one with the same result, hence trying the 23 one
<wildchild> Arafangion: so I must add: security = user
<gnomefreak> markc: what version of linux-restricted-modules do you have installed?
<markc> gnomefreak:  I'll try apt-get install linux-686 ... and see what happens
<gnomefreak> thats what you need for nvidia to work.
<markc> gnomefreak:  I have  both the 23 and 27  restricted packjages onboard
<honest> I've changed an NTFS drive into EXT3 but under media it doesnt show the drive, i did this using QTparted
<gnomefreak> markc: boot your latest kernel. than run sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<gnomefreak> markc: it should fix it for you
<Arafangion> wildchild: I generally start with the minimum set of "stuff", testparm it, make sure that it's /perfect/, then add the next bit.
<honest> i can only think it's not mounted or something
<Arafangion> wildchild: And generally, it's often a good idea to be explicit.  Don't trust defaults ;)
<wildchild> Arafangion: u saw my testparm
<markc> gnomefreak: installing "linux-686" is getting me 2.6.15-27-686 and the equiv restricted module (I have the same 386 packages anyway)
<Arafangion> wildchild: Yeah, it's not good.
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set up fix ip for my machine in a subnetwork?
<markc> rebooting
<MetaMorfoziS> in lan, or how it named
<gnomefreak> markc: use the command i gave you on whatever kernel you want it will install the right packages. if you check the version of nvidia-kernel im betting its not matching the drivers
<wildchild> after I add security: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30981/
<gnomefreak> brb
<wildchild> Arafangion
<wildchild> 2 lines above:
<markc> gnomefreak: I think I might have adud dapper install anyway... I don't get a login prompt, it goes strsight to a root shell (I've installed dapper dozens of times, never had this kind of trouble before)
<markc> gnomefreak: I think I might have adud dapper install anyway... I don't get a login prompt, it goes strsight to a root shell (I've installed dapper dozens of times, never had this kind of trouble before)
<Arafangion> wildchild: As it says, it says that the security option is a global option, but you've placed it in the services.
<wildchild> yes
<markc> woops, wrong keyboard
<Arafangion> wildchild: Take out the 3 or so globals, and just mention it once before you mention any of the shares.
<snoopy1alpha> will a bootable cd-iso work if I burn it onto a dvd ?
<snoopy1alpha> ah damn, just forget my question
<honest> lol.. how the hell do i mount this drive?
<snoopy1alpha> the computer I want to boot it on does not have a dvd drive
<wildchild> Arafangion: and with 3 or so globals u mean: passdb backend = tdbsam
<Arafangion> wildchild: No, that was actually a typo (I'm tireD!), I meant the fact that you'd mentioned the security thingy three times, in the shares, rather than once at the top.
<markc> bah... I am using  kernel 2.6.15-27-686 w/ matching restricted package and I  still get an  API mismatch for  nvidia-glx...  I'll have to install archlinux or gentoo or something
<Arafangion> wildchild: You can't pretend that it's teh same as a windows system, per-share security is rather difficult on linux.
<wildchild> Arafangion: I know it's difficult
<wildchild> Arafangion: why do u mean I am bugging ppl around :P
<Arafangion> wildchild: :)
<Bubba_Gump> amaroK - compatible with flac ?
<eka> ugh wtfomgbqq this tea is so strong and gross
<wildchild> Arafangion: security is global! ?
<Arafangion> eka: Which tea?
<Arafangion> wildchild: YES
<wildchild> :>
<eka> it's a white/green mix
<wildchild> damn I a, slow
<Bubba_Gump> eka: brew a fresh cup
<eka> this is fresh!
<eka> has no sugar in it though
<Bubba_Gump> eka: :D
<eka> but sugar in green tea is bleh
<Bubba_Gump> eka: as an Englishman i take my tea very seriously :D
<eka> haha
<eka> ;)
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<eka> what kind of tea do you suggest for a newcomer like me?
<Arafangion> eka: White/green? What the heck is a "white" tea?
<eka> no clue! but that's what it said on the label
<Bubba_Gump> eka: a nice blended tea
<Arafangion> eka: Some green teas are nice with a touch of honey, imho.
<Bubba_Gump> eka: maybe even a chai :)
<Dzany> Do u englishmans realy put milk in ur tea? lol
<eka> a chai?
<Arafangion> eka: My favorite tea is currently Black Madura - it's a nice sweet "Boring" tea.
<Bubba_Gump> Dzany: you better believe :D
<Bubba_Gump> eka: aye, a chai
<eka> chai.
<Arafangion> eka: Think of an indian curry, then you'll realise what a chai must be :)
<eka> i must aqquire chai!
<Dzany> which tea do u drink with milk?
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<Arafangion> Dzany: Mostly it's the black ones.
<eka> chai is with milk i think
<Bubba_Gump> Dzany: black tea
<eka> right?
<Bubba_Gump> eka: normally honey
<eka> oh, oh
<Arafangion> eka: Traditionally yes, infact the milk is slightly dehydrated as well.
<Dzany> i tried it with chamomilae
<Dzany> lol
<Arafangion> eka: But I quite like it without milk. (Dairy allergy :( )
<Bubba_Gump> http://www.odie.org/chai/whatisit.html#
<eka> i can't believe i made this channel into a tea oriented channel
<Dzany> :D
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<eka> hmmm
<eka> so chai, good with honey?
<daghenning> hey. when I play dvds in kaffeine it flickers in full screen mode. what can I do?
<Arafangion> eka: Yes.
<Bubba_Gump> eka: yeah :)
<eka> mmk mmk
<eka> what other kinds of teas are there?
<Arafangion> eka: And there's just as many chai's as there are teas :)
<Dzany> i like tea with honey lemon in it
<Bubba_Gump> eka: loadsa teas
<Dzany> *honey and lemon
<eka> i want a complete list ;)
<Arafangion> eka: Impossible.
<eka> lamezors.
<Bubba_Gump> eka: try peppermint ;)
<Arafangion> eka: The teashop I go to has a long list that would fit on several pages, I'm sure.
<eka> peppermint?
<eka> that sounds gross
<eka> mint in a drink, no dice!
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: try a different video output ? (be in the xine options) - If you are using onboard video there may be nothing you can do
<Bubba_Gump> eka: it's a very nice tea
<Arafangion> eka: My sister likes "Autumn Spice".
<markc> in my sources.list I have dapper main restricted universe and multiverse, and each of those for dapper dapper-backports dapper-updates dapper-security ... am I missing something ?
<eka> ara, i'm not a chick x.x
<Arafangion> h3sp4wn: Not me :)
* Bubba_Gump goes to make a cuppa :D
<h3sp4wn> daghenning: ^^
<Dzany> you have very strange names of tea
<Arafangion> Dzany: We have very strange teas :)
<eka> bubba
<Dzany> we too :)
<eka> what kind are you going to make?
<Dzany> but they have use
<Arafangion> Dzany: One of the teas I've drunk had ginger and orange rind in it :)
<Dzany> in medicine
<Dzany> most
* Arafangion is more of a coffee person, though.
<h3sp4wn> Arafangion: Sorry just woke up (not enough caffeine yet) - java lava works best
<Dzany> and strange ideas of tea
<Dzany> :D
<eka> coffee, so gross, wow
<Bubba_Gump> eka: i've some nice black tea, and i'll put a hint of milk in, and two sugars :)
<Arafangion> eka: A _good_ coffee is actually very nice.
<eka> nice nice
<Bubba_Gump> eka: and biscuits for dunking :D
<Arafangion> eka: But... it's hard to get it _good_.
<Dzany> of course
<eka> haha you englishmen are hardcore when it comes to tea
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<Dzany> lol
* Arafangion is Australian
* MenZaLap prefers coffee
<eka> australian eh?
<Dzany> I'm Serbian
<Dzany> and i prefer it all  lol
<eka> well then lets put anotha shrimp on the barb-e ;o
<eka> aye?
<eka> duuuude - did president push ban vegemite from the US?
<Arafangion> eka: Shrimp? Pah.
<Dzany> Have u been to Exit.I know that a lot of Englishmans were here
<eka> i heard a rumor.
<Arafangion> eka: We call them PRAWNS
<eka> haha
<eka> really?
<eka> nice, nice
<Arafangion> eka: And yeah, they're great on the barbie :)
<vyoman> kubuntu update from dapper to edgy failed, hangs on startup screen, using the konsole apt-get I get a list of packages not installed
<Arafangion> eka: Though, most aussies are remarkably fussy with them, almost none even realise that the shell is edible.
<eka> rofl
<vyoman> any idea what to do next, i thought upgrading would be easy
<markc> heh, I have never had a barbecued prawn (I'm an aussie too)
<eka> crazy, ara
<eka> you eat the whole shell o.o?
<Arafangion> eka: The japanese do.
<eka> you're not japanese ;D
<Arafangion> eka: Yes, if it's just my family around, I'll eat the whole thing - legs are my favorite.
<MetaMorfoziS> in lan, or how it named
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i set up fix ip for my machine in a subnetwork?
<Bubba_Gump> vyoman: do you boot into KDE GUI?
<Arafangion> eka: Heads aren't too bad, though.
<eka> . . .
<eka> with the brains and everything?
<Arafangion> eka: In japan, however, the heads are considered the best part.
<Arafangion> Yeah, whole :)
<eka> ewww
<Bubba_Gump> shrimp is a really food
<tha1> hey guys
<fdoving> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Bubba_Gump> the whole shrimp :P
<Arafangion> Bubba_Gump: Do they really eat the raw, though?
<Bubba_Gump> Arafangion: the raw ?
<tha1> kl
<eka> he's speakin aussie on us ;D!
<Arafangion> Bubba_Gump: Them :)
<Arafangion> eka: NanoImnot!
<Bubba_Gump> heh :D
<eka> ;)
<Dzany> ah,lucky u,when u can travel and see all that noncens :D
<vyoman> yes ideally we boot into the GUI
<tha1> sorry, i didn't mean to write that
<Arafangion> Dzany: I don't travel :(
<Bubba_Gump> vyoman: does your computer boot into the GUI at the moment?
<eka> bubba, how's the tea?
<Dzany> why,when u can??
<vyoman> no it hangs on the blue screen
<tha1>  i just need help to swetup my wireless card
<Bubba_Gump> eka: it's a really nice cup :)
<vyoman> the screen before the login
<tha1> can you guys help me out?
<snoopy1alpha> bluescreen in linux?
<Arafangion> Dzany: Just haven't had the opportunity.
<vyoman> blue or grey or purple screen
<Bubba_Gump> vyoman: have you the option for downloading the edgy live cd?
<vyoman> no
<Bubba_Gump> snoopy1alpha: the screen before the password bit
<markc> tha1: do you know what kind of chipset is in the wireless device ?
<snoopy1alpha> I know ;-)
<Bubba_Gump> :P
<vyoman> i need to install the missing packages the upgrade failed to install X
<Bubba_Gump> vyoman: have you ran apt-get upgrade ?
<tha1>  i have a SpeedTouch 121g wireless USB card
<tha1> i suppose i'm gonna need ndiswrapper
<Bubba_Gump> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vyoman> running apt-get dist-update -f doesn't do anything they same list of packages not installed is listed
<markc> tha1: it might use the  ra2570  module, worth a try
<vyoman> i am now running apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vyoman> and the packages are being installed, what is wrong with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<markc> tha1: try "modprobe zd1201"
<Bubba_Gump> vyoman: my box went down after sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bubba_Gump> vyoman: would only load grub
<vyoman> gosh - i didn't know there are problems coming from dapper to edgy
<Bubba_Gump> vyoman: i had a live disc handy but i'm checking your problem out :)
<tha1> markc: it says this:
<tha1> FATAL: Error inserting zd1201 (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/net/zd1201.ko): Operation not permitted
<markc> tha1: "sudo modprobe zd1201"
<vyoman> i still get a list of packages not being updated , mostly phython stuff
<tha1> markc: nothing appeared O_o
<vyoman> all the rest is installed now after using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<vyoman> this should not happend (cry!!!)
<markc> tha1: then ifconfig -a, take note of devices, plug in usb dongle, then ifconfig -a... and see if there is  an extra net device
<mnp> has anyone experience with a t43p and hibernate?
<vyoman> any APT-GET wizard know how to force package install, the -f option doesn't do anything...
<eka> YOU BROKE THE RULES
<markc> vyoman:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall package ?
<eka> NOW I PULL OUT ALL YOUR PUBIC HAAAAAAAIR
<tha1> markc: no,there is no extra device
<tha1> i can't seem to install ndiswrapper through Adept
<markc> tha1: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages (and pull out and plug back in the usb dongle)
<apokryphos> eka: language please :)
<tha1> he doesn't find the package, and doesn't give me the option to review and/or change the repos
<eka> no pubic x.x?
<apokryphos> there's #kubuntu-offtopic for all other related chat
<eka> roger.
<Arafangion> apokryphos: Actually, I think that some topics are offtopic even in there.
<apokryphos> well, of course. But for general chatter, non-support related, we have that channel.
<apokryphos> That doesn't mean profanity (or similar bad language) is generally accepted in there, like most *ubuntu* channels
<Dzany> now problem: I have runed that ichat thru wine,and now,smiles r very slow,and text on tabs is like chinesse... Any solution?
<tha1> markc: he detects the USB dongle being connected and disconnected
<Arafangion> apokryphos: Haha :)
<Arafangion> apokryphos: I'm a Debian guy myself.
<markc> tha1: does "sudo iwconfig" show anything when it's plugged in ?
<tha1> sudol iwconfig
<eka> i heard gentoo was the win
<apokryphos> Arafangion: ah, well welcome; things are a little different here ;-)
<Arafangion> apokryphos: I've noticed :( *sniff*
<tha1> nop, he doesn't show me any wireless extensions
<Arafangion> Yikes, 1am again!  G'night.
<eka> it's 6:19am here
<eka> x.x
<markc> tha1: I've got a repotec (ralink) usb wireless dongle and it only needs the zd1201 kernel module to be loaded... I've never used ndiswrapper, can't help you with that
<Arafangion> apokryphos: I just wish that the Debian guys realised that a _desktop_ has different needs :)
<Dzany> how can I setup wine?
<Arafangion> Dzany: winecfg
<tha1> can someone help me with the Adept part?
<markc> tha1: you'll probably have to read that docs/howto link someone posted
<snoopy1alpha> how do I disable the suspend2ram-feature when closing the notebook-lid?
<snoopy1alpha> I cand rewake it whenever I did it
<snoopy1alpha> does . . .
<Arafangion> snoopy1alpha: iBook?
<snoopy1alpha> Arafangion: dell latitude c400
<snoopy1alpha> there is a config-file somewhere (I forgot where) but there you can switch it off, but it did not seem to work
<markc> I've got a dell 640m and I'd also like to know how to prevent suspend too ... same problem,    doesn't wake up properly
<xsacha> im loving this 3d plugin: http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3103/3dew3.png      <-- cant wait till he gives windows a depth ;)
<xsacha> running beryl without aiglx or Xgl with an ati card ;)
<honest> is there a problem with edgy and mounting drives?
<markc> xsacha: nice one :) (I can't even get X up and running)
<xsacha> :(
<markc> geesus, even windows won't install on this system (supposed to be a dual boot box).. not my night
<daghenning> hey. how can I get Totem to play wmv files?
<snoopy1alpha> markc: as I saidf there is a config-file in /etc/ but there went something wrong
<snoopy1alpha> markc: but unfortunately I forgot the location
<markc> I give up... time for bed, see ya's
<sickd> hello
<sickd> can i ask?
<mzli> type your problem
<sickd> i have updated to edgy from dapper
<sickd> but i have no kdm login
<sickd> x starts
<sickd> but i don't see the kdm login
<sickd> :S
<mzli> that happpens.
<mzli> the easiest way is reinstall.
<sickd> i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xorg && dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<sickd> kdm won't start
<sickd> :S
<sickd> but
<sickd> can't
<sickd> y see de X mouse pointer
<sickd> na'
<sickd> i supposed that kubuntu isn't windows
<sickd> and does need to reinstall
<sickd> :B
<Dzany> Does anyone knows what r default horisontal and vertical refresh rates for 60 Hz? It makes me problem when I install flgrx
<Dzany> I need it to write it to xorg.conf
<Fun> .
<sickd> Dzany: try Xorg -configure
<sickd> :B
<sickd> but backup your old xorg.config
<Dzany> ok tnx
<sickd> or
<sickd> dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Dzany> what's difrerence?
<Dzany> between that 2 commands?
<ubuntu> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sickd> good
<sickd> :D
<sickd> was the glx module
<sickd> in conflict with fgl
<sickd> xD
<sickd> and X starts at vty7
<sickd> :D
<sickd> nice
<sickd> :D
<suso> hola
<sickd> hola suso
<sickd> :B
<eka> guten morgen, suso!
<ubuntu_> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<otaku-san> How would I go about completely nuking swiftfox from my box?
<Dzany> when I try Xorg -configure it tells me "caught signal 11.Aborting"  What is it?
<Bubba_Gump> otaku-san: adept will be able to remove switfox
<Bubba_Gump> otaku-san: or, if installed with Automatix, use Automatix to uninstall
<otaku-san> Bubba_Gump: if I can remember correctly I compiled swiftfox...and dumb me forgot a command that would make uninstalling a bit easier...
<roger> list
<otaku-san> Bubba_Gump: but there is a way to uninstall it...just not as easy.  You don't happen to know do you?
<Bubba_Gump> otaku-san: i'm going to have to learn the Linux commands, at the moment I use the GUI :)
<Bubba_Gump> otaku-san: If Swiftfox was compiled then probably not :(
<Bubba_Gump> otaku-san: do tell me if you manage to find a way though :)
<tomas_> ./list
<Dzany> Does anyone knows what is signal 11 error when I try to run Xorg -configure?
<sickd> :S
<sickd> Dzany: try dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Dzany> than nothing happends
<sickd> if you use edgy try other vty's
<sickd> i have x on vty7
<sickd> :S
<Dzany> it is kubuntu 6.10
<otaku-san> Bubba_Gump: hehehe ya GUIs are nice.  Oh and there is a way...just not a very easy way.  You have to basically hunt down and destroy each little thing...tho' it keeps pretty compact
<nagyv> is there any way to reverse an mo file to a po/pot file?
<otaku-san> Bubba_Gump: you won't have little files here and there haunting you! ;)
<Bubba_Gump> hah! :D
* Bubba_Gump looks around, "christ, a file!" :)
<Fir3FoxXx> hello
<nuxil_> lhi
<Fir3FoxXx> can i use the "normal" debian-sources in the sources.list?
<otaku-san> uhhhggg do they have firefox 2 for installing in dapper or do we have to upgrade?
<apokryphos> Fir3FoxXx: no, Ubuntu's packages are frequently very different to Debian's, and you'll probably muck up your package management
<nuxil> Fir3FoxXx no
<nuxil> Fir3FoxXx, what do you want that anyway
<gnomefreak> !firefox | otaku-san
<ubotu> otaku-san: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<nuxil> debians sources is like 2-3 versions older that ubuntus :P
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: use that guide to install ff2 on dapper. it takes all of 3 minutes :)
<Fir3FoxXx> e.g. i want to install dhcpcd
<nuxil> so? whats stopping you
<nuxil> ununtu has that
<gnomefreak> debain uses different versioning than ubuntu and thats where most of the problems stem from
<Fir3FoxXx> it isnt available at current time...
<Fir3FoxXx> maybe i have to find some ubuntu sources^
<Fir3FoxXx> where can i find them?
<gnomefreak> Fir3FoxXx: its in the universe repo
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: I'm so lazy...I could of done that... oh well thanks man!  Yes know I will be stylin and profilin
<nuxil> Fir3FoxXx, ^^^listen to gnomefreak
<Dzany> I found this answer to my question:"Yep, xorg was broken today in release 10 and then fixed later in release 12.". How can i easily :)  upgrade X to unstable version?
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: i gave up on ff2.0 a long time ago :)
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: why?
<Fir3FoxXx> sry nuxil i'm german.... i can speak english, but i can't understand his sentence^
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: there were alot of issues with it in edgy in the begining. plus i dont think ive ever used a stable version of ff
<gnomefreak> Fir3FoxXx: the universe repository has dhcpcd in it
<Fir3FoxXx> i try...
<nuxil> Fir3FoxXx ?
<gnomefreak> !universe | Fir3FoxXx
<ubotu> Fir3FoxXx: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nuxil> deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Fir3FoxXx> i have installed kubuntu 1 hour ago^^
<nuxil> deb http://ger.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe pherhaps
<gnomefreak> nuxil: de
<nuxil> oki :)
<nuxil> me norwegian
<gnomefreak> :)
<nuxil> :)
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: I used swiftfox 2.0 (which is basically firefox 2.0) and it was buggy...wonder if they'll have the same issues...\
<Fir3FoxXx> http://packages.kubuntu.de/apt.php << check all checkboxen on this source-generation-page?
<gnomefreak> nuxil: you dont even need a country code
<Fir3FoxXx> sry: checkboxes
<nuxil> i know..
<nuxil> gnomefreak, but its usaly faster to dl localy form your contru
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: the biggest issue with ff2 is with flash atm
<gnomefreak> nuxil: not a differnece for me. without a CC it will route you to the closest servers. like in us it routes you to uk
<gnomefreak> oir gb
<gnomefreak> or gb
<dhuv> hello all
<nuxil> well its fater for me to spesify no
<nuxil> i dl it from a close by university
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: ya...same with swiftfox...I have ff 1.5 decked out with flash beta 9 and it works like a charm...so I guess I won't break what ain't broken.
<dhuv> I have a laptop with a minipci ipw2100 card. If I start kubuntu with it started it  complains that it cannot start eth1
<nuxil> so its way faster.. usaly between about 300-500 KB/sec
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: i have ff3 with flash9 but ive never had an issue with flash and ff
<dhuv> I can only boot properly when I take the card out
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: But once they have that little issue figured out..which should be soon I'll check into it.
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: 3?  Thru Swiftfox right?
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: firefox 3.0 not swiftfox
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: how...please do tell
<gautam> hi guys
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: i run everything that unstable on this pc
<gautam> got a small query
<gautam> will ubuntu packages work on lubuntu?
<gnomefreak> otaku-san: ff3 is in alpha 1 stage
<gautam> kubuntu*
<gnomefreak> gautam: what is lubuntu?
<gnomefreak> oh yes
<gnomefreak> gautam: yes
<gautam> gnomefreak: thanks man
<gnomefreak> gautam: same repos
<gautam> i dont wana download all again
<gautam> i did try
<gautam> was having issues with ssl
<otaku-san> gnomefreak: so lucky...I have only one box...and I have to have mostly stable stuff on it...so no ff3 alpha 1 for me....
<gautam> ff3?
<gautam> is that out?
<gnomefreak> gautam: i have ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu fluxbox E17 openbox on this pc
<gautam> i though ff2 was new
<gnomefreak> gautam: no
<gnomefreak> ff2 ius newest
<gautam> k
<otaku-san> gautam: it's in super alpha mode...not even beta...so it's still in the test stages...very unstable
<snoopy1alpha> windows is strange
<gautam> kool will try installing files again
<gautam> otaku-san:  ff2 works ok
<gautam> even opera rocks
<gautam> ;)
<snoopy1alpha> I burned the kubuntu-alternate image with a free burning tool
<snoopy1alpha> the tool did not seem to work properly
<gautam> snoopy1alpha:  kool good luck man
<snoopy1alpha> the whole system crached
<gautam> dang ;(
<snoopy1alpha> but cd cd seems to be okay
<gautam> did u do a md5sum test?
<gautam> or ran a media test?
<gnomefreak> snoopy1alpha: make sure you burnt it as slow as possible like 2x if you can
<snoopy1alpha> I tested the cd
<snoopy1alpha> and the tool, says it is valid
<gautam> yes slower the better ;)
<gnomefreak> snoopy1alpha: did you burn it as a cd image
<gautam> snoopy1alpha:  so system did not install?
<gautam> what problem ur getting?
<snoopy1alpha> no there are no problems here, just wanted to tell you, about this strange thing ;-)
<gautam> haha
<gnomefreak> ph
<gnomefreak> oh
<gautam> ok thanks
<Ampa> What is gam_server?
<gautam> Ampa: u mean gaim_server?
<otaku-san> gautam: I use opera too.  It's super nice...tho' I have to put flash 9 on it...and I'm to lazy to do that now! ;)
<snoopy1alpha> but if you wanna solve a problem, tell me how I teach my kubuntu not to suspend to ram when I close my notebook-lid#
<dhuv> does anybody have their ipw2100 card working in kubuntu?
<Ampa> <gautam> No idea :/ is just that it uses 25% of the CPU.
<gautam> Ampa: use the ps command or top to see the name?
<gautam> yep yep i see it too
<gautam> its a gamin module
<gautam> Ampa:  /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<gautam> thats the full path
<uwo> hi all! does n1 know how to get rid of the toolbar handles?
<Ampa> gautam: when I use top and ps I  see gam_server using alot of cpu power.
<gautam> Ampa:  i think it is for gaim
<gautam> if u chat a lot on gaim
<gautam> let me see if i can find more info
<Ampa> nope, dont have gaim at all.
<dhuv> hello all
<gautam> it says it is safe to turn it off on boot
<gautam> i just googled
<gautam> linuxuqestions.org has some questions on it
<dhuv> with the ipw2100 minipci card plugged in, I cannot boot up, I get a message saying ipw2200 eth1: failed to start the card
<gautam> like i said it is gamin module
<dhuv> are there any suggestions?
<Hawkwind> gamin has nothing to do with gaim at all
<gautam> Hawkwind: yep i found that out
<gautam> sorry my mistake
<gautam> i did correct myself later
<Hawkwind> gamin is the replacement of fam, which isn't much better than fam was IMO
<gautam> ok thanks
<ehird> when building a package i get
<ehird> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<ehird> what path would that be? :)
<Hawkwind> ehird: Have you installed build-essential ?
<ehird> Hawkwind: yes..
<h3sp4wn> ehird: You can get most of the X includes with the xorg-dev metapackage
<ehird> thanks
<gautam> anyways i'm out
<gautam> ty hawk
<gautam> later
<ehird> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<ehird> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<ehird> but i have qt3-dev
<tobre> Hi, anyone know how to change video gamma and contrast. I use kmplayer.
<ehird> also it complains about libjpeg but i cant find that in the repos
<tha1> wireless question:
<tha1> what's the difference between the WPA conmfigured in my router and the passphrase generated by wpa_passphrase?
<Hawkwind> ehird: apt-cache search libjpeg  gives several results
<ehird> any ideas about the qt prob?
<Hawkwind> ehird: apt-cache search qt3   Many there too
<ehird> yes
<ehird> but i have them installed.
<ehird> but it complains.
<tha1> anyone?
<Hawkwind> ehird: You have the libqt3-mt-dev package ?
<lorenzo_> hi! how to show Trash and Home folders on my desktop?
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: Right click the desktop -> Configure Desktop
<Sudo|Faderhval> anyone with experince with raid arrays?!
<zoetrope666> drag and drop your 'home' folder from your 'places' menu?
<zoetrope666> (onto your desktop)
<ehird> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<ehird> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<ehird> even aftering installing libqt3-mt-dev package
<lorenzo_> Hawkwind: where is the option in "Configure Desktop" ?
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> hmm how do I update upgrade my Kubuntu distro?
<Hawkwind> Nanaki_Yamabushi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: It's an option when you right click on the desktop itself
<Nanaki_Yamabushi> When your runnin kubuntu or does that also when your in ubuntu?
<lorenzo_> zoetrope666: drag and drop doesn't work
<zoetrope666> oh ok. nevermind then. :P
<lorenzo_> Hawkwind: I'm in "Configure - KDesktop"... now? :P
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: It's there somewhere, I don't use KDE so I don't know for sure
<lorenzo_> ok :)
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: Behavior -> Show icons on desktop
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: First option in that menu actually
<lorenzo_> Hawkwind: it shows only "/" icon
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: You running Edgy ?
<ehird> ... nano version is really out of date
<lorenzo_> Hawkwind: yes
<Hawkwind> !hidden | lorenzo_
<ubotu> lorenzo_: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ehird> nano version: 2.0 our version: 1.3
<Hawkwind> ehird: I built nano 2.0 last night for Dapper in deb format in fact :)
<ehird> Hawkwind: using edgy
<ehird> ah well, i'm compiling it myself
<Hawkwind> ehird: Don't compile it
<Hawkwind> ehird: Build a deb package for it.  Very simple
<ehird> me want to ):
<Hawkwind> Keeps your system cleaner that way
<ehird> checkinstall <.< >.>
<h3sp4wn> ehird: /msg dpkg simple sid backport
<Hawkwind> Do *NOT* use checkinstall
<Hawkwind> No need to backport either
<ehird> so, what's wrong with checkinstall
<Hawkwind> Building the deb takes less than 5 minutes
<Hawkwind> ehird: It's horribly written and can trash an entire system
<lorenzo_> Hawkwind: not working...  ._.
<ehird> Hawkwind: alright then, how do i build a deb
<Hawkwind> ehird: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<lorenzo_> in gnome there is 'gconf-manager'
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Its already in sid - Its more likely to conform to the guidelines ubuntu / debian use than some random /debian directory
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: You need to edit the file that URL mentioned above
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: That how-to I just gave builds Ubuntu specific packages.  No need to do some silly backport from sid
<ehird> Hawkwind: x86 64-bit Users? i'm not on 64-bit
<Hawkwind> ehird: You don't need to be on 64Bit
<Hawkwind> ehird: That how-to will work for 32Bit systems.  It's for either
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: That is more time consuming when someone else has already done it
<lorenzo_> Hawkwind: /.hidden edited...not working again :(
<Hawkwind> lorenzo_: It works fine in my Edgy vmware install
<Hawkwind> Jucato: !!!!!!!!!!!
<Sudo|Faderhval> anyone with mdadm and raid0 experience?
<Jucato> Hawkwind!!!
<Jucato> Hawkwind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> :P
<ehird> cp -r myproject-1.2 /home/myusername/packages/myproject/
<ehird> cp myproject-1.2.tar.bz2 /home/myusername/packages/myproject/
<ehird> do i have to do that? :/
<ehird> it's already in a dir in my ~
<ehird> just sans-/packages/
<Hawkwind> ehird: Follow the how-to exactly
<Hawkwind> ehird: You can change/make directories whatever you want them to be
<Jucato> !paste | ehird
<ubotu> ehird: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dzany> nobody knows what is "Caught signal 11.Aborting" When I try to run Xorg -configure?
<hyperactivecrond> is there a way to take jack output and use it as stdin? for example with lame?
<h3sp4wn> ehird: You can use cdbs instead of debhelper if you wish
<h3sp4wn> ehird: when you run dh_make just select cdbs instead
<tony__> hello.. i installed BIND , using Adept , but i have no idea how to start the program, been searching and i can not find it
<h3sp4wn> tony__: Why do you need bind ?
<tony__> need to setup dns
<ehird> would section be editor for nano
<tony__> this would be my first time working with bind.. i used to use windows DNS server .
<h3sp4wn> tony__: http://www.isc.org/index.pl?/sw/bind/
<tony__> bind that i installed, is it shell based or dose it have GUI?
<jhutchins> tony__: See also http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html
<h3sp4wn> There are no gui dns servers afaik
* ehird leaves dependencies as is cause he's lazy and is only doing it for himself
<hyperactivecrond> what pkg do i need to install to use glib?
<jhutchins> Unlike Microsoft, Linux assumes you will learn something about what you're doing before you run something as potentially dangerous as bind.
<hyperactivecrond> >=1.2.0
<h3sp4wn> jhutchins: That doc is for bind 8 is it not ?
<jhutchins> bind is bind.
<h3sp4wn> No bind 9 is alot more picky about syntax
<h3sp4wn> And the syntax changed substancially
<|joe|> hi
<jhutchins> I believe that's 9, the link to the homepage will take you to versions for 7, 8, and 9.
<tony__> i had a hard time using GUI in microsoft . lol.. i don't think i get it using shell on linux :P.. but thanks anyways for the links . .will go trough
<lorenzo__> thx
<lorenzo__> bye ;-)
<jhutchins> I must've gotten mine right, because it updated to 9 without complaint.
<h3sp4wn> Upgrading from 8/9 with alot of zones definately was not straight forward when I had to do it (Maybe the backwards compatibility increased though because I was using a very early version of bind 9)
<jhutchins> Bind 9 has been out since 2001.
<h3sp4wn> This was in 2001
<hyperactivecrond> solved my own prob
<ehird> oh excellent now i have to dig out the manpages
<ehird> just what i wanted to do instead of just ./configure; make; sudo make install
<ehird> which, incidentally, is what i'm about to do
<ehird> great! i get an error for that too <3<3<3
<xavi> hola a todos!!
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ehird> what do i need to install to get nano compiled? i know libncurses, what else
<Jucato> ehird: nano is installed by default
<Jucato> of course, unless you meant a newer version?
<ehird> Jucato: i'm compiling nano 2.0.0
<Jucato> ah
<Dr_willis> isent there some apt command that can install the related build packates for a src deb...
<Dr_willis> but who knows what 2.0.0 wants. :)
<ehird> Dr_willis: yes, it uses magic. i.e. no
<ehird> /home/ehird/nano-2.0.0/src/browser.c:610: undefined reference to `wmove'
<ehird> /home/ehird/nano-2.0.0/src/browser.c:627: undefined reference to `COLS'
<ehird> <snip>
<Dr_willis> it proberly needs directx10, and Mono 9.2.1.0
<ehird> getting loads of things like that
<ehird> anybody know what i'd need to install for that?
<ehird> Dr_willis: heh
<Dr_willis> that look like a bug to me. :)
<ehird> well, at least it's not like emacs. that needs Windows Blackcomb
<ehird> another snip:
<ehird> /home/ehird/nano-2.0.0/src/winio.c:125: undefined reference to `wgetch'
<ehird> /home/ehird/nano-2.0.0/src/winio.c:149: undefined reference to `nodelay'
<Dr_willis> hmm the nano homepage has a windows binaries..  :) use wine nano.exe
<ehird> ..
<ehird> hah
<Dr_willis> It just compiled for me. :)
<ehird> ... bastard :p
<Dr_willis> i got ooddles of dev packages installed.
<ehird> guess i'll have to learn vi!</sarcasm>
<nekomata> does anyone know which varient of SSL the ubuntu wiki uses? SSL2 or SSL3?
<ehird> nekomata: why, you trying to crack it?
<ehird> ... interesting
<ehird> i ./configured again
<ehird> and now make works
<nekomata> ehird: trying to figure out why Firefox wont open https pages
<Dr_willis> checking for wchar.h... yes  checking wctype.h usability... yes
<ehird> but, hmm...
<Dr_willis> those are from ./configure output. :P
<ehird> interesting.
<ehird> `nano` is still 1.3
<Dr_willis> heh
<willy> alguien me ayuda
<willy> nececito hacer un instalador
<Dr_willis> it may be in a differnt part of the path.. cd to the src dir and run that nano. :P
<nekomata> looking at about:config seems to show that ssl2 is disabled
<estigma> alguien me ayuda
<estigma> necesito hacer un instalador
<ehird> Dr_willis: yeah but i wanna know where it shooted itself to so i can overwrite my usr/bin copy :p
<estigma> necesito hacer un instalador con java izq
<Dr_willis> watch the install scripts. :P
<estigma> ayuda porfavor
<ehird> I can't find anything in them ;/
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<h3sp4wn> ehird: Get it from the feisty repos
<h3sp4wn> ehird: (It has already been synced from sid to there by the looks of it)
<ehird> no. i don't want to break anything.
<ehird> fiesty = break
<h3sp4wn> ehird: add a feisty deb-src line
<h3sp4wn> ehird: and then apt-get -b source
<arrautza> hi
<Ayabara> what vo_driver do you use for mplayer in kubuntu? anyone know how to enable postprocessing in  ~mplayer/config?
<Jucato> new Ubuntu releases are always synced from Sid in the beginning
<h3sp4wn> ehird: You won't break it by having the deb-src line
<ehird> q: after make installing something its safe to delete the source dir right
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: They are only interesting in the beginning
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> they're even more interesting a few days before the release
<Jucato> the excitement and the anxiety
<h3sp4wn> Its been frozen for ages by that point
<|mp|> is there a .deb PowerDVD anywhere?
<ehird> ..
<ehird> aha
<ehird> nano 2 is in /usr/local/bin
<ehird> so can i just delete the nano in /usr/bin?
<Dr_willis> ehird,  may want to rename it. :)
<Dr_willis> or remove the package.
<BluesKaj> try devede24 , |mp|
<Dr_willis> -------->  <ehird> no. i don't want to break anything.
<Dr_willis> so its best to proberly just remove the nano package. THEN isntall the one from source.
<Dr_willis> may be better to use the source and that autopackage feature to make a deb out of it.
<deepu> hi
<deepu> what is the pass of root in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !sudo | deepu
<ubotu> deepu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ehird> i just removed nano package :)
<arrautza> how can I identify a direcction on the sourse list??
<nekomata> there is no root
<Dr_willis> deepu,  you refering to the live cd? or an installed section.
* nekomata tries to sound all mystic and matrixy
<nekomata> :ox
<Dr_willis> arrautza,  identify ?
<deepu> when i want to install font for SYSTEM, he ask pass for roots
* Dr_willis takes the red pill and sticks it in his nose.
<Dr_willis> deepu, use the first isntalled users password for 'rooty things' :)
<deepu> i install for personnal
* Jucato takes a blue pill and stick it in Dr_willis's other nostril
<h3sp4wn> Taking the pre made debian source from feisty would work fine
* BluesKaj avoids the koolade... I have windows at my gates :)
<arrautza> Dr.Willis: i add some oficial adress to he source, but the aptget command say sommething lke
* otaku-san wonders about drug abuse on the channel
<Dr_willis> arrautza,  you did do a 'apt-get update' after changing that file?
<Jucato> don't mind  me... I'm under the influence of alcohol... good thing I'm not driving :P
<nekomata> it's not abuse if the drugs are willing?
<arrautza> like" can't get autentification " or some thing like that
<Jucato> nekomata: lol
<arrautza> yes i did it
<ehird> is there a way to make nano use the extra space at the bottom for more ^<x>'s displayed instead of spacing?
<otaku-san> Jucato: Hey there.  What've you been up to?
<h3sp4wn> Its not abuse as long as you still sleep right (us fighter pilots get given speed before missions)
<BluesKaj> just had a BLT with mayo ...waits for the cholesterol to plug things up
<Jucato> otaku-san: drinking :P
<Dr_willis> arrautza,  thats the pgp key issue, that you need to get from the repos to verify them. just a warning from apt on a potential security issue.
* Bubba_Gump mutters 'Salvia! Salvia!'
<Jucato> Dr_willis: don't you mean GPG?
<arrautza> ok
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  proberly. :)
<Dr_willis> MSG/PGP/MSN/PBS/NPR!
<Whatsup> What do you think about 6.10?
<otaku-san> Jucato: Hahaha drink and hack!  ;)
<Jucato> I think 6.10 is Edgy :P
<Whatsup> is it good?
<arrautza> how can i get it ( the pgp key )?
<Jucato> it's Edgy
<Dr_willis> Whatsup,  works great for me.
<BluesKaj> VG so far IMHO
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jucato> arrautza: usually, the page where you get that specific repository has instructions to download and add a "key"
<Whatsup> I have some problems with it after the upgrade.
<arrautza> ok.. thanks
<ehird> ... whyd oes nano ignore my nanorc file now
<Jucato> Whatsup: in Edgy's case, if you have backups or if /home is on another partition, it's best to do a fresh install....
<Jucato> sometimes...
<BluesKaj> except for configging samba on my windows network ...I have permission "issues"
<Dr_willis> ehird,  it hates you?
<Dr_willis> :)
<kezef> how do you change the init boot thing?
<ehird> Dr_willis: yes, great answer, thank you.
<kezef> i want to make it init 3
<kezef> and i cant remember where the file is..
<kezef> im on edgy
<Dr_willis> ehird,  almost as good as complaining somthing you made from source, and expecting support in here eh. :)
<Hawkwind> kezef: You boot to CLI now ?
<Dr_willis> ehird,  let me check my nanorc
<jhutchins> kezef: Init 3 is identical to init 2 (default).
<jhutchins> Ubuntu does not follow the normal runlevel conventions.
<kezef> well, i want to install the graphics driver, and thats the only way i can do it.
<kezef> well what runlevel is terminal and no xserver?
<Dr_willis> ## Please note that you must have configured nano with --enable-nanorc
<Dr_willis> ## for this file to be read!  Also note that this file should not be in
<Hawkwind> kezef: killall kdm if you're using kdm
<BluesKaj> trying to use komba2 to access shared files on my windows network but i receive this error message: , smbmount exited with errors. smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000). smbmnt failed: 1
<wildchild> how can I set max upload speed particully for one torrent? (with Ktorrent)
<jhutchins> kezef: You'll need sudo to do that.
<kezef> thanks jutchins
<drebel> does anyone have problems burning with k3b on kubuntu 6.06.1?
<Hawkwind> drebel: Not I.  What are you trying to burn ?
<Dr_willis> ehird,  compile nano with   ./configure --enable-nanorc         :)
<drebel> im trying to burn just data cd or dvd and it says io error and gives me a coaster
<Dr_willis> ehird,  at first i thought that option was a nano runtime option.
<arrautza> ubuntu have second names, like edgy or dapper, does kubuntu too??
<Jucato> arrautza: it's the same
<h3sp4wn> same ones
* Dr_willis is thinking the cute names have outlived their cuteness.
<Jucato> at least we have names to call them... and they are far from cute anyway
<h3sp4wn> feisty ?
* nekomata waits for Kawaii Koala
<Jucato> makes us unique though... and it seems that other distros are now "publicizing" their codenames too
<Dr_willis> I perfer "Farting Fawn" :)
<Jucato> lol
<h3sp4wn> I want grumpy groundhog (not interested in any of the others really)
<Jucato> Fscking Fawn probably
<Dr_willis> Of course if the 'version' numbers actually ment somting other then just the date of release....
<nekomata> Sleeping Sloth?
<Jucato> but you do know what grumpy really is, and why it might never be released
<Dr_willis> they may be a little more usefull.
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: I know exactly what it should be
<Dr_willis> Psycopathic Panda
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: But the things I do want from svn getting them from grumpy groundhog would be easier than building them all the time
<nekomata> Commie Codfish
<Firetech> h3sp4wn: is there a grumpy groundhog? I haven't heard anything about it since the idea came somewhere between hoary and breezy...
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: By its definition it is supposed to be never released
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: Its has been on various agenda's all the time
<h3sp4wn> Firetech: Never seems to happen
<Dr_willis> How about "Beta Beta" :)
<wildchild> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<Jucato> it's sort of a testing ground
<arrautza>  jucato : mmm.... how do i know the one i'm using?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Does it actually exist now ?
<Jucato> arrautza: lsb_release -a
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: Grumpy? haven't asked
<wildchild> Is there a way with ktorrent to set max UL speed just for ONE torrent and not global??
<Dr_willis> Hmmm...
<Dr_willis> I was thinkin that such limits can be a bit hard to do.
<Dr_willis> i dont see that feature in utorrent.exe either.
<Dr_willis> it can set high/med/low bandwith for a specific torrent.. but not specificially for up/down for that torrent.
<kezef> hey hutch, that didng work.
<kezef> didnt
<kezef> what runlevel is terminal?
<Firetech> kezef: toy mean console? 1, or halt? 0
<h3sp4wn> ?
<drebel> Help! i get this error when trying to use k3b.    Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root?
<Firetech> *you
<drebel> what can i do
<h3sp4wn> drebel: try running kdesu k3bsetup
<drebel> how do i do that
<Jucato> or install cdrecord :)
<francois> hey everyone, whats a good website authoring tool for kubuntu ?
<Jucato> Quanta Plus?
<nekomata> kate ^.^
<Jucato> (other options are Nvu and Bluefish)
<Firetech> yeah, try Quanta
<Jucato> Kate's good too. if you're into hard/hand-coding your pages :)
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: cdrecord is a dependancy of k3b
<Jucato> oh :)
<Dr_willis> ls -l /usr/bin/cdrecord
<Dr_willis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 133 2006-08-17 08:57 /usr/bin/cdrecord
* Jucato wonders why cdrdao isn't a dependency...
<francois> ok thanks all
<Dr_willis> its not SUID on this machine..
<nekomata> I think I had one too many bad experiances with website authoring tools in the early days ;o)
<francois> me too, stupid notepad
<Dr_willis> oh for the good ole days.. of nice static sites...
<Dr_willis> :)
<francois> giant tables were everywhere, lol
<nekomata> notepad was relatively good, compared to the graphical ones
<h3sp4wn> avoid flash and java (and you actually get the most interesting sites anyway)
<Dr_willis> then silly web tricks of the week... "oh lets use frames for a navigation panel" - lets use Tables and blank gfx to indent stuff...
<Firetech> like Netscape Composer, which made a new font tag for eachg property
<Jucato> never used Dreamweaver or Frontpage... just notepad..
* nekomata has moved on to php now, and still uses kedit/kate as his primary tool
<francois> yeha i'm not a fan of either of those, specially since flash doesn't display right on my computer anyways, lol
<mike_> hi guys, what would the syntax be to search the current directory and all sub-folders for all files ending with '.rb' or '.rhtml' that contain the string 'foo'?
<mike_> using grep, I assume
<h3sp4wn> mod_perl + template toolkit (and html tidy if your webdesigner gives you junk in dreamweaver)
<h3sp4wn> mike_: find .rb -exec grep "foo" '{}' \; -print (but that is only one at a time - canot remember the syntax for or with find)
<mike_> thanks
<BluesKaj> What does this mean and how do i fix it ? Trying to use komba (samba network browser to access the windows network and shared files .  "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts"
<h3sp4wn> mike_: I usually have to look at the find man page for more complicated ones
<h3sp4wn> !suid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|joe|> is here anybody thinking he is good at configuring udev? can't get rule for my IR working
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  the smbmnt binary must be set "suid" - smb4k has the same  need.
<Dr_willis> the tool to unmount the smb shares must also be SUID for the users to unmount the shares
<Dr_willis> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    8672 2006-07-11 09:28 smbmnt
<Dr_willis>  -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    6088 2006-07-11 09:28 smbumount
<Dr_willis> note the 's'
<h3sp4wn> sudo chmod +s `which smbmnt`
<suso> hola
<Sudo|Faderhval> how do i log in to secure mode ??
<suso> soy novato estoy en el Adep Installer y no tengo instalado el Package Manager
<suso> alguien me puede decir como instalarlo?
<draik> My laptop can't seem to remember the root password that I have set
<draik> How do I make it remember?
<draik> what file do I modify?
<timgluz> hi!
<draik> hi timgluz
<|joe|> draik: you mean your password or root pw? ubuntu doesn't have root account enabled out of the box
<|joe|> draik: you can change your pw by running 'passwd'
<draik> |joe|: root pw. I did   "sudo passwd root" to set the pw, but it won't remember it
<draik> and I need it for maintenance
<draik> Can't log into my laptop at all
<draik> errors with Kubuntu partition
<draik> I don't have a prompt
<Sudo|Faderhval> can anyone tell me how i log in, in secure mode??
<draik> |joe|: I want to run fsck on the partition, but I can't do it without root pw or even a prompt to attempt sudo fsck
<Dr_willis> secure?
<Sudo|Faderhval> rescue mode even
<Dr_willis> boot to single user mode - may be a good idea. or use a live cd.
<|joe|> draik: i don't understand
<draik> |joe|: Give root password for maintenance (or type Control-D to continue):
<draik> CTRL-D reboots
<|joe|> draik: and how did you boot?
<arrautza> how can i install flash player 9 beta?
<draik> |joe|: I rebooted because my laptop was lagging with 100% CPU and RAM w/ ~ 20% SWAP
<draik> 1GB swap
<|joe|> draik: hmmmm never had this, do you have a cd/dvd? can you try to boot from it and run fsck there?
<draik> I will
<draik> I do AND I will
<|joe|> draik: ok i see
<|joe|> draik: sorry i can't help you here; the root account is disabled by default, and i'm not sure what checks are done at this prompt
<|joe|> draik: maybe you'd have to enable the root accout first
<draik> |joe|: What options should I do for fsck?
<|joe|> draik: ext3 or what do you have there?
<roberto> salve a tutti
<Sudo|Faderhval> draik try sudo passwd root
<ehird> what's the ./configure switch to enable syntax highlighting in nano?
<roberto> i hi
<|joe|> Sudo|Faderhval: did already
<draik> Sudo|Faderhval: I did. My laptop can't seem to hold on to that information
<roberto> good evening at all the people here
<roberto> i need help whit Amarok
<|joe|> draik: maybe usermod --unlock root
<roberto> anyone may help me?
<draik> Sudo|Faderhval: I try to avoid rebooting my laptop at any cost. Never remembers root for some strange reason
<draik> will do
<|joe|> draik: if  you take a look into /etc/shadow you can figure out whether the account/pwd is valid
<roberto> ci sono italiani ?
<apokryphos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<apokryphos> roberto: ^
<elias_> This is how I believe things should be done in ubuntu and kubuntu alike: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/efficient-coding-strategy
<xsacha> hmmm a tip: do not create files starting with a dash and having one letter!
<Whatsup> Why not?
<xsacha> cause when a wildcard expands, programs seem to take the filename as an option
<draik> |joe|: Sudo|Faderhval: Once I have done fsck, I can reboot my computer from livecd to hdd?
<xsacha> Whatsup:  finished making file called test, then mv test -test
<ubuntu> hi all
<adz21c> I don't seem to be able to get my graphics card to work correctly, can anyone offer any assistance?
<Whatsup> which one adz21c
<adz21c> Nvidia FX5900
<Whatsup> Did you install the drivers
<adz21c> i am trying to use legacy drivers since that is what i used in dapper
<adz21c> yup, tried ones off nvidia.com and the .deb's
<Whatsup> and what is the problem
<slow-motion> hallo
<adz21c> i can't launch anything like glxgears
<adz21c> it says i got no glx extension, but its there in the xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> use either the ones from nvidia.com or the deb's (if you try to do both it will mess up)
<adz21c> i have
<h3sp4wn> exactly tried both means your system is now in any number of states
<adz21c> no
<adz21c> i mean
<adz21c> tried seperately
<manitho> hi
<usamahashimi> hi all
<usamahashimi> how can i restore my grub?
<h3sp4wn> grub-install --recheck --no-floppy --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda (something like that look at the grub-install man page)
<mi> hi.. if anyone can help... I'm trying to install a package with apt-get but I get: Package ia32-libs-gtk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mi> is there anyway I can install it?
<h3sp4wn> check you have all the repos enabled
<usamahashimi> h3sp4wn: i did this but it said that no stage1 found (somthing like that)
<mi> h3sp4wn: tks
<h3sp4wn> usamahashimi: I am not sure (I use a seperate /boot partition so what works with me for grub doesn't work for most people and leaves me guessing a bit)
<h3sp4wn> usamahashimi: try it without the --root-directory part
<ako> how do i register my nickname?
<Hawkwind> !register | ako
<ubotu> ako: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ako> tnx
<kezef> how do you kill the x server?
<gnomefreak> kezef: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<kezef> if i do that it wont let me run any commands
<kezef> i want the terminal.
<kezef> how do i get to the terminal?
<kezef> without running the x server
<farshid> hi to all
<RobNyc[] > wow my kubuntu edgy ati x1600 pro running xgl+beryl its so unstable actually its buggy anyways .. is it my fglrx ?
<farshid> cool
<farshid> wha is this here
<dcook> has anyone intalled citrix on kubuntu
<dcook> i just  did and it's not working
<dcook> i think I'm missing a library or someting
<kezef> citrix?
<dcook> kind of a remote desktop thing
<kezef> hmm have you tried removing then reinstalling
<dcook> i just installed it
<dcook> it appeared to install correctly
<BluesKaj> What does this mean and how do i fix it ? Trying to use komba (samba network browser to access the windows network and shared files .  "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts"
<kezef> hmm.. any error messages?
<dcook> it says something about libXm.so.3
<kezef> try apt-getting it
<dcook> there isn't a package for it
<dcook> there isn't a package for it
<dcook> oops
<dcook> i installed it from the package from citrix
<kezef> just noticed that
<dcook> i'm new at this
<Kim^J> Anyone knows a media center program like the Windows Media Center for KDE?
<h3sp4wn> For using with tv etc ?
<Kim^J> h3sp4wn: No... Just a cool program where all media KDE things are collected.
<Kim^J> I don't have a TV card in this laptop. :)
<h3sp4wn> Don't know about a "cool program" what I think is cool people think often isn't
<Kim^J> Hmm...
<stefreak__> A program really like WMCE?
<Kim^J> stefreak_: Something like it.
<stefreak__> or can amaroK do it roo?
<stefreak__> too
<Kim^J> Just another unneccessary thing i would like to brag about.
<Kim^J> Like a UI for Amarok/Kaffeine/Mplayer and such... Something like that.
<stefreak__> hmm
<stefreak__> i dont know a program like that for linux
<Kim^J> I always try to get new cool stuff so I can brag about them at the Windows people in the class.
<Kim^J> Ok.
<Kim^J> They thought AIGLX/Beryl was really cool.
<Kim^J> And some people where so jealous that they said: It's so ugly!
* Kim^J feels like he's chatting to himself.
<h3sp4wn> I think vista has a much nicer colourscheme than the default {k}ubuntu one
<Kim^J> h3sp4wn: Isn't to hard to change thought.
<Lam_> i'm installing cedega and it says i'm missing python-gtk2.  do i install python-gtk2, or python-gtk2-dev?
<h3sp4wn> No one ever seems to provide a decent black one
<Kim^J> Lam_: Are you compiling?
<h3sp4wn> Kim^J: True but consistancy between gtk and qt apps is hard with most themes
<Lam_> Kim^J: since cedega is proprietary, i would assume not. it's a deb file
<Kim^J> h3sp4wn: I prefer white/blue.
<Kim^J> Lam_: Then the one without -dev
<Lam_> Kim^J: ok thanks
<Kim^J> Lam_: You know that you can do comiling the cvs version of Cedega?
<Lam_> Kim^J: what advantages does that have?
<Kim^J> Newer.
<Kim^J> More bugs.
<h3sp4wn> Alot more difficult to get working if you don't know exactly what you are doing
<Kim^J> And that ofcourse.
<h3sp4wn> It doesn't have the gdb profiles for the games
<Lam_> Kim^J: yeah. i don't really know if i want to, but i could give that a shot.  some cvs versions are pretty stable (mplayer), whereas others could be buggy (gaim)
<Kim^J> Lam_: Don't use Gaim. It's NOT ready for anything I would say.
<Kim^J> Kopete is just so much better. Well atleast for MSN.
<Lam_> Kim^J: i don't know. i prefer gaim.  kopete seems very lacking in features. it can't even do proper oscar protocol file transfers
<fido> hi everybody!
<mav_> Hello all, I have a question regarding Krita
<fido> bye everybody
<mav_> I've read that it supports PSD v6
<Kim^J> mav_: Hit it,
<Kim^J> mav_: Use GIMP.
<mav_> But in my open dialog I don't see that
<mav_> I know Gimp have some basic PSD support
<mav_> But I like Krita more
<Kim^J> Basic?
<mav_> Without layer effects = basic
<Kim^J> I can open and modify and play all I want with PSD from PS 9.0
<Kim^J> And I got the layer effects that my bud had put in.
<mav_> Well, I'm not a designer, I only use Krita/GIMP to cut files I get from my designer
<mav_> So Krita doesn't have it ?
<Kim^J> I dunno. I never even touch Krita.
<wilde> hello is there anyone from poland  ??
<mav_> I am
<wilde> need help
<mav_> Prv
<wilde> yes
<wilde> can u start
<wilde> mam blokade od ciebie
<wilde> na spam
<mav_> Wejdz na #kubuntu_pl
<wilde> oko
<mav_> If Krita supported PSD I would use it only
<mav_> Now I have to save every file in multiple png's ;/
<root_> hi room
<root_> i cannot login anymore since an upgrade to edgy, but startx from console works
<BluesKaj> root ...change your nick now !
<root_> BluesKaj, y?
<BluesKaj> never login as root
<root_> i know
<root_> pls help me, thats the only way for me to login right now
<root_> h3sp4wn, are u there?
<dell> #
<BluesKaj>  /nick  newnick
<jack11> so anybody an idea?
<jack11> its with the x-authority
<tobre> Hi!
<timgluz> tere!
<timgluz> kuidas tartus kulgeb?
<tobre> Is anyone know something about Kubuntu Remote places?
<tobre> I made there SSH connection, but I can't remove it.
<tobre> timgluz: kes sa oled?:P
<max_> hi, i replaced the motherboard on my computer and everything is going fine except i have no sound, i even put a sound card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound messing up and i have no sound from that either
<max_> anyone alive in here
<tobre> No, I think.
<max_> anyone alive in here
<adz21c> apt:/
<max_> hi, i replaced the motherboard on my computer and everything is going fine except i have no sound, i even put a sound card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound messing up and i have no sound from that either
<adz21c> max_: if you launch something like kmix does it even see your sound card(s)?
<max_> no
<max_> only onboard
<adz21c> ok, but it actually acknowledges your onboard car exists?
<adz21c> card*
<max_> i guess
<max_> im not sure
<max_> how can i tell
<adz21c> well if you launch kmix the mixer window has a combo box with a selection of sound devices, does it have any
<max_> i dont see a box with a selection of sound in it
<max_> the sound system in system settings has it
<max_> like "autodetect" "alsa" "open sound steyem" etc?
<adz21c> u've lost me on that one :-)
<adz21c> oh wait i know what ya mean now lol
<max_> is that what your talking about?
<adz21c> no
<adz21c> i am thinking of the application kmix
<adz21c> it puts a speaker like looking thing in the systemtray
<max_> all i see on kmix is output input and switches
<adz21c> hmm it might not appear if it only has one then
<adz21c> mine has a combo box on the right with selection for my webcam (has mic) and sound card
<max_> ya the speaker is there
<adz21c> well do u have sliders on output?
<max_> yes
<max_> there all up
<adz21c> any got like green lights above them?
<max_> the combo box, is that under output input or switches
<max_> they all do
<adz21c> its above them next to "Current mixer:"
<adz21c> ok
<max_> the only cxombo boxes i have are mic select    IEC958 playback source  and   mono output source
<adz21c> ok np, not important, as long as it sees a card
<adz21c> what u got under switches?
<max_> headphone jack, line jack sensors, mic boost, IEC985, mix, mix mono, external amplifier, stero mic
<adz21c> u got normal stereo plugged in right? no kind of digital output to amp?
<max_> nope, speakers plugged right into soundcard
<adz21c> ok
<adz21c> what sound card is this by the way?
<max_> i dunno, some generic one ive had lieing around for a while
<adz21c> lol ok, ummm
<max_> i tohught oit might be a sotware thing so i booted up on a Konnopix live cd and still no sound
<adz21c> u got "KInfocenter" under system in menus?
<Tonren> When I try to play last.fm audio stream in amaroK, it says "No suitable input plugin", and tells me there also might be a network error.  I'm using Ubuntu 6.10 (not Kubuntu).
<max_> tonren: #ubuntu
<Tonren> max_: K.  No one was answering there, so I figured I'd try here
<adz21c> Tonren: you might need a plugin to use last.fm, I don't know I never tried, tried googling for it?
<max_> yes, i have that
<Tonren> adz21c: Yep!  Google hasn't turned up anything
<karl> Hi :)
<Letherian> Can anyone help me with a wine-issue, please? :)
<adz21c> max_: launch it and go to sound, whats it say?
<max_> says abuncha stuff
<max_> Letherian: #WineHQ
<Letherian> thanks :)
<max_> mhm
<max_> adz21c: which part do you need to know
<adz21c> max_: i don't know, i am cluching at straws for maybe a clue lol
<max_> sound driver, installed drivers, card config,  audoi devices, or mixers?
<adz21c> audio devices
<max_> 0: Intel
<max_> oops, hang on
<max_> 0: Intel ICH5 (DUPLEX)
<adz21c> try running "sudo alsaconf" in konsole?
<LjL> alsaconf isn't installed on Ubuntu i think
<adz21c> oh ok
<max_> what are you running?
<adz21c> kubuntu, but i saw it on a forum for guy with same problem
<max_> oh
<max_> i could understand onboard not working (could just be a motherboard problem) but why woulndt a sound card work?
<adz21c> poor drivers maybe
<max_> how could i get more?
<adz21c> they usually compiled with the kernel so i wouldn't know how
<adz21c> i think
<intelikey> this is the place to ask windows questions isn't it ?
<adz21c> ?
<max_> maybe intelikey can help, hes helped me before
<intelikey> i tried ##windows  but they never acknoledged me
<LjL> well i don't know about that, but this is definitely not the place to ask Windows questions...
<intelikey> can/does the windows xp defragmenter consolidate free space ?
<LjL> i think it does and that's why it's so slow
<h3sp4wn> It cannot defragment the page file though
<max_> Ljl: any ideas on my problem?
<LjL> no but then you can remove the swapfile (and be careful to not load too many programs...), then defragment, and then recreate the swapfile
<adz21c> max put this in console "lsmod | grep snd_ich"
<intelikey> i'm trying to defrag an xp for someone for a resize... if left to me the resize would be rm ntfs and mke2fs  but it's not mine.
<LjL> max_, i think i wasn't even here when you stated it originally. i guess it's "i have no sound" though?
<max_> hi, i replaced the motherboard on my computer and everything is going fine except i have no sound, i even put a sound card in a PCI slot to see if it was the onboard sound messing up and i have no sound from that either
<LjL> max_: does "cat </dev/urandom >/dev/dsp" give any sound?
<max_> ill try
<LjL> intelikey anyway AFAIK using the XP defragmenter *should* help consolidating space in order to resize a partition
<intelikey> the graph in the defragmenter shows four major congestions of files with large free spaces between.... both the before and after look the same..... ?
<max_> no, no sound
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: You need to turn off the virtual memory first or its useless
<intelikey> h3sp4wn ah ok.  i'll shoot that one in the foot and see what happens.
<LjL> max_: no error either?
<max_> h3sp4wn: you have any ideas on my problem?
<max_> LjL: no
<LjL> max_: are you sure it's not a mixer problem? modern soundcards can have a *lot* of mixer controls, some of which a bit cryptic...
<max_> its not a modern soundard
<max_> its old
<LjL> max_, how do you know that Ubuntu is now trying to use that PCI soundcard rather than the embedded one?
<max_> i dont
<h3sp4wn> max_: Don't have edgy here no idea
<LjL> max_, then i guess it's still trying to use the embedded card, which probably does have many mixer controls
<LjL> connect something to it and try putting every slider to the max and every switch to On
<max_> ok
<max_> nothing
<intelikey> h3sp4wn i turned vertual memory off  but do i need to reboot for it to affect anything ?
<LjL> max_, keep trying the cat </dev/urandom >/dev/dsp thing, not MP3 players or somesuch. can you type "amixer controls" and pastebin the output?
<hazard> anyone have any experience with apache?
<whtiger711> anyone have a useful program for ubuntu that i can download fromhere
<LjL> i have experience with it crashing in debian testing, but aside from that, no
<LjL> whtiger711: uh?
<whtiger711> someone is trying to teach me to use linux based os's     they said you can get programs from other people through irc
<LjL> whtiger711: that's a very bad idea.
<LjL> whtiger711: get programs from the repositories instead
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell whtiger711 about repos
<whtiger711> well i would have to say that should help alot more then trying over irc    thank you LjL
<doctormo> hey all
<doctormo> bit of a problem with beryl
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I would have thought so
<doctormo> the window decorations don't apear. they flicker on for a second then disapear
<Kazetachi> Hi all. Could use some help with the upgrade from Dapper to Edgy.
<espanto> mooooo
<kezef> whats a good place for apps?
<Hawkwind> kezef: What do you mean ?
<Dr_willis> freshmeat.net
<Dr_willis> for news of new things. :P is a good place to have a live bookmark for.
<kezef> well, i need plugins for amarok
<kezef> the cddb wont find the cd names
<Hawkwind> kalenedrael: kde-look.org ?
<kalenedrael> You mean kezef? :P
<kezef> Lol
<kezef> thats waht i was thinking.
<galathalion> why dont i have any sound in opera anymore? :O
<kezef> i like your name Kalendrael, reminds me of an angel
<Hawkwind> kalenedrael: Heh, sorry
<kalenedrael> :P
<kezef> im starting to hate edgy
<kezef> i remember in dapper i had a crapload of progs
<kezef> and now all i have is like 10 things
<shinobi2> hi
<Dr_willis> crapload of things that you never used. :)
<kezef> lol so true.
<kezef> but it was fun to look at!
<kezef> thats what matters
<kezef> whats a good graphics prog for linux
<kezef> something different from gimp..
<howefield> guys, can some one help me out and give me a pointer on how to install grub after wiping the mbr
<Dr_willis> depends on the job you want to do.
<Dr_willis> I saw a SVG image editor the other day.. not GPL but free... but i cant rember its name
<Dr_willis> aparently its popular under windows.. and they now have a linux port.
<Dr_willis> howefield,  boot live cd, chroot to the / of the system, rerun update-grub
<AV1611>  BTW, did anybody ever tried to work at UBUNTU at NEC low-end laptops (M500, P520))? What were your impressions with it?
<Dr_willis> I ran ubuntu on a Pent1 - 100 laptop.
<Dr_willis> it worked. :P
<howefield> thanks Dr_willis
<AV1611> that's great, but I meant some laps like Cel 1.x
<sybux> !wiki mp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki mp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Womper> Hi, I updated from 6.06 to 6.10 today, everything works fine, I think, except for my wireless, ndiswrapper is installed but my wireless adapter does not show up when I type iwconfig
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell sybux about mpe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sybux> can some1 please tell me which package I need to install to listen mp3 I can't find
<LjL> whops
<LjL> i never ever get that right
<LjL> libxine-extracodecs anyway
<shinobi2> if i use redirection to read inputs, ./a.out <data.dat, and i am using FILE *fp to do it with scanf. Is ./a.out really taking the input or fp is reading it from the directory regardless of the < redirection?
<shinobi2> wrong channel
<LjL> shinobi2: yeah, and the question doesn't make much sense :P if you're using a FILE pointer, i guess you're also using fopen() to open an actual file
<LjL> and then using fscanf rather than plain scanf
<Dr_willis> the KUBUNTU FAQ mentions what pacnages are needed for different programs to play/use mp3's
<slow-motion> n8
<sybux> I'm using a multimeda keyboard. Is there a website where I can download xmodmap for my keyboard (it's a logitech)
<Womper> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sharakato> hello
<Dr_willis> Howdies!
<Dr_willis> "Hello, my name is Dr_willis  and Im a Linux Addict"
<now3d> hi
<howefield> Dr_willis, can I ask you a further question, if I use a program like Acronis True Image to back up my partitions, to try out another version, eg, 6.06 to 6.10, and don`t like 6.10, I could re image my partitions and get the relevant grub back ?
<howefield> hope that made sense
<sharakato> anybody can help telling me how can i install grub from a live CD__
<sharakato> ??
<Dr_willis> Grub is normally easier to just have it reinstall itself. then to try to restore it.
<Dr_willis> To restore grub i normally do the following..
<Dr_willis> get a live cd, boot it, chroot to where my / Normally is.
<Dr_willis> run update-grub
<sharakato> done
<sharakato> thanks Dr_willis
<howefield> right, so I could re image my drives, pop in the live cd for the relevant version and go through your method, I`d be back in business ?
<sharakato> =)
<adz21c> anyone know where i can get the kdevelop package for edgy amd64?
<shaddar> how can i configure my wlan so that it connects to a network the time the network is in range ?
<howefield> I suppose the worst that can happen is a complete reinstall, hehe
<Dr_willis> howefield,  ive used different live cd's once ya chroot - the live cd dont really matter.
<adz21c> when i first log in all the colours are bad (as if I have it set to a low colour settings) soon as i launch something like glxgears it all corrects, any ideas why this might be?
<stefano> hi
<howefield> cheers, many thanks
<littlebird> Hey get the word out on chemtrails people.
<littlebird> The black ops part of the government is trying to poison and slowly kill it's population through the skies with it's chemtrail program.
<littlebird> During clear skies, white spew planes at high altitude silently spew out long white lines of chemtrails. The first type of these trails consist of very fine aluminum particles. These dissapear from sight about as fast as normal plane contrail would. These heat up the atmosphere for better chemtrail dispersal.
<littlebird> The other ones slowly widen and disperse and eventually hit the ground giving people a whole range of respiratory problems and deadly diseases.
<littlebird> Some of these diseases include Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Multiple Sclerosis, Alzheimer's and a whole wide range of other dibalitating and deadly afflictions that can be triggered anywhere from the immediate to many, many years later down the road.
<littlebird> Here are some links if anyone wants to look into the illegal government activites that are going on.
<littlebird> http://www.skyhighway.com/~chemtrails/intro_to_chem.html
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@71-212-29-17.tukw.qwest.net]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> Wow... proof that people belive anything...
* Dr_willis waves by to littlebird
<ejm> hey, I'm wanting to setup kubuntu for my parents' desktop.
<ejm> Anyway, I have the official kubuntu 6.06 cd.
<sybux> can1 some1 help me resolving my mp3 listen issue ?
<ejm> And it has a buffalo wifi card that I put in.
<_doppelganger_> hey guys, anyone ever have trouble seeing the menus in Audacity?
<_doppelganger_> where file, edit, etc would be, there are just white rectangles
<Dr_willis> sybux,  and the issue is?
<Dr_willis> _doppelganger_,  that sounds like a font issue.. but not seen the problem, ive rarely used  Audacity
<_doppelganger_> or can anyone recommend a comparable audio editor for KDE?
<sybux> I can't listen mp3 even after adding libxine package
<Dr_willis> sybux,  listen with what program.
<ryanakca> littlebird: no pasting please
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> grr lag
<ryanakca> why can't I install fonts?
<ryanakca> 148s lag
<sybux> Dr_willis: amarok
<_doppelganger_> Dr_willis:  strange...   every other font in KDE is fine
<_doppelganger_> maybe i'll load up with beryl and see if i can see anything
<_doppelganger_> one sec
<_doppelganger_> strange...  still nothing
<_doppelganger_> ah, well...  i'll go hunt for another sound editor
<_doppelganger_> Dr_willis: ahh...  guess there is a bug-   http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg97218.html
<sybux> Dr_willis: do you have any idea ?
<dennister> g'day all :)
<howefield> sybux, what version of amarok are you using ? when I loaded it up for the first time and tried to play an mp3, it offered to go and get the required files in order to play mp3s
<howefield> version 1.4.3
<sybux> howefield: I'm running 1.4.3
<sybux> alos
<Desh> Ok, so I updated to 6.10, everything works, I can connect thru WLAN if I use the CLI commands, but wlassistant does not wanna work. Any clues?
<howefield> suppose you`ve tried removing and reinstalling ?
<Desh> no..
<Desh> :-D
<dennister> Desh: wlan assistant is still one of those problematic items with edgy
<sybux> howefield: not yet. Can you please indicate me how to remove amarok ?
<LjL> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<howefield> through adept
<howefield> or synaptic
<Desh> Ah ok, any other thanks dennister, any ideas on another GUI app that would allow me to connect WLAN?
<sybux> howefield: as you want
<howefield> err....
<dennister> sorry, i'm afraid i don't use wlan on this pc; it's just something i read in the release notes/changelog
<sybux> howefield: ok I'll do it with adept
<Desh> ok thanks :-D
<howefield> right, hope it works out
<sybux> hope too
<ademan> can checkinstall keep track of binary installers? (*.run installers and whatnot)
<dennister> gtg pps...ubuntu linux event here in toronto
<gautam> hi guys
<dennister> just thought i'd check in :)
<ademan> hey
<sybux> howefield: yes !!! it's working. I've removed the libxine-extracodec and reinstall but as I haven't enabled the multiverse, when I've done the upgrade to edgy, this package haven't be updated !!
<howefield> hehe
<howefield> excellent
<sybux> howefield: ^^ now for a good job, I'll see a little Saint Saya !!
<howefield> bye
<gautam> man kubuntu sucks
<gautam> ubuntu is better
<Electrolyte> I don't understand how Kubuntu could suck.
<Electrolyte> It's exactly the same as Ubuntu, except it uses KDE.
<gautam> i know
<gautam> adept dont work
<gautam> what ever u try to install
<gautam> it gives error
<Electrolyte> Works here.
<gautam> synatpic was so easy
<Electrolyte> Obviously you're broken it.
<Electrolyte> you've*
<fannagoganna> gautam, what seems to be the problem?
<gautam> dont think
<gautam> i just installed it
<fannagoganna> with adept, could you be more specific?
<gautam> whenever i try to install
<gautam> say for eg firefox
<gautam> gives a break error
<gautam> then wont install
<gautam> dep. failed
<fannagoganna> did you first do an adept upgrade?
<fannagoganna> then an install/update?
<gautam> yep
<gautam> add repos too
<Dr_willis> since both programs are front ends to the apt-get system... i would be impressed if synaptic works while adept faile...
<fannagoganna> what are you using, Dapper or Edgy?
<Dr_willis> or course you could use the shell and perhaps get some more error messages/info.
<gautam> Dr will i know it is strange
<gautam> but i never had issue with ubuntu
<gautam> everything worked on it like a charm
<gautam> dapper
<Dr_willis> ive never had an issue with either. :)
<Dr_willis> apt-get install synaptic            - and see.
<fannagoganna> I wonder if you could try something -- run an apt-get install adept
* thingy finds #debian's topic amusing. ---> THIS IS NOT #ubuntu
<Electrolyte> hahaha @ thingy :D
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I dont even hang in #ubuntu any more
<Dr_willis> tooo many 'hold my hand and teach me linux fundamentals, i dont want to read' questions..
<gautam> it says not found
<gautam> :(
<Dr_willis> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<thingy> I don't like trolling...but with a topic like that....I almost have an urge to go into #debian and pretent to be a newbie ubuntu fan boy and ask questions...just to annoy them. heh
<fannagoganna> hmm, it's very hard for me to see what's going on without mucking around myself
<Dr_willis> thingy,  im suprised that most ubuntu newbies would even know to go in there.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fannagoganna> perhaps they know IRC, but are newbies with respect to Linux, KDE, or (K)ubuntu
<fannagoganna> it's not a crime
<thingy> Dr_willis: Ironic that they chose to put that comment in the topic then.
<fannagoganna> in fact, that's why Ubuntu was created -- for newbies
<gautam> lets see how it goes
<gautam> wish me luck
<Dr_willis> thingy,  Linux is all about Irony. :)
<gautam> i mostly use slackware
<fannagoganna> frankly, I'm surprised sound support in Linux is still pure voodoo
<gautam> or ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Ive started to use slackware a few times.. but never could  get my self to actually use it.. other then a slax live cd or 2
<thingy> fannagoganna: what! since when...Ive havent had to scarifice a goat to get sound working since...like 2 months ago!
<gautam> i love slackware
<fannagoganna> good for you :)
<Dr_willis> I cant rember the last time i had a sound issue under linux.. :) but it pays to have a decent card.
<fannagoganna> exactly, and therein lies the problem
<Dr_willis> dont get me started on the WIRELESS problems i am having under WindowsXP.
<fannagoganna> it should work on every card
<Dr_willis> and It IS supported card/Os/whatever...
<Dr_willis> actually ive had more sound issues under windows then linux.
<Electrolyte> Same here.
<fannagoganna> so is my cmipci card, and yet sound in is still a complete nightmare to get working
<Electrolyte> I get so many blue screens under Windows.
<Gecko> Hey there. I am experiencing an annoying lag on youtube, and possibly everything flash-related. Anyone know of this and got a fix?
<fannagoganna> but in truth, all OS's are crap
<Electrolyte> I wouldn't say that.
<Electrolyte> I adore Kubuntu :)
<fannagoganna> they're not what I would consider "good" unless they're as reliable as the human heart, and as intuitive to use as the human nipple
<gautam> windows?
<gautam> i call it winblows
<gautam> lol
<Electrolyte> Window$.
<gautam> it is MS= MiroShit
<gautam> lol
<gautam> micro*
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gautam> fdoving:  sorry
<gautam> i think i need to install all lib files
<gautam> anyway ty guys
<fannagoganna> so gautam, if you want I can muck around through your system trying to fix your adept
<gautam> have a gr8 day/night
<Dr_willis> Besides slamming windows is too easy...
<gautam> fannagoganna:  thanks man, i'll manage
<gautam> :0
<gautam> :)
<gautam> later guys
<fdoving> bye.
<stephen> hello all
<thingy> hello there cable dood!
<stephen> Question to you all. Am I the only one that is having issues burning DVDs
<Dr_willis> stephen,  ive burnt proberly 90+ dvd's this last month with no coasters...
<stephen> Lucky you. I have upgraded two machines to edgy and neither of them can burn DVDs now.
<Dr_willis> I never upgrade.. i always do clean installs.
<stephen> They can read and burn CDs fine.
<Acc\Deny> Hi. su on the command line works but something kdesu doesn't seem to work... therefore i can't use many things in KDE.
<Dr_willis> sounds like the various dvd-burning-tools dident get set right.. run k3b from a terminal and see if any errors are shown?
<stephen> I should rephrase. One was an upgrade, the other was a reinstall.
<Acc\Deny> i would add here that i changed the root password by booting into the the 'recovery mode' console prompt
<thingy> Acc\Deny: when you use kdesu which password are you typing in...and for gods sake don't type out the password here :-)
<Dr_willis> why did you have to use the recovery mode for that?
<Acc\Deny> thingy: hello! I type the password which works for su :)
<Dr_willis> set the root and first users passwords to be the same. :)
<thingy> Acc\Deny: su password not equal to sudo password and kdesu needs sudo password
<thingy> Acc\Deny: sudo password = your login password
<fdoving> Acc\Deny: you can configure kdesu to work with su, if you want.
<thingy> Acc\Deny: oh and hello
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: i somehow forgot to create a normal user during installation and when i booted i felt like i reached a dead end
<Dr_willis> frogot? heh
<Dr_willis> you dident use the live cd installer and make your first users name 'root' did you?
<thingy> Acc\Deny:  how did that 845 install prob. turn out ?
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: it was like the 5th install which FINALLY booted... i have been having all sorts of WEIRD problems.
<Dr_willis> Acc\Deny,  eww....  thats odd...
<Acc\Deny> thingy: luckily the vga=771 worked during text mode install... but still can't go beyond 800x600 into KDE.
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: i m using the alternate install cd
<Acc\Deny> into X *
<Dr_willis> Acc\Deny,  yea - i always use that one also. ;)
<Acc\Deny> I still am trying to figure out WHAT kind of brain invented this live installer CD... toooo Risky....!
<MPS> is here someone running edgy on a HP nc6120?
<Acc\Deny> my Kppp doesn't start either is this related to kdesu?
<Dr_willis> theres way to many diffrent live-installer programs out.. a lot have some very good features.. but they need to get worked on.
<Dr_willis> the idea of a live-cd-installcd- is handy however.. but i think it needs to be made a lot smarter.
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: at least it should have a text MODE INSTALLER :)
<Dr_willis> Acc\Deny,  i agree there.. and the live cd also includes some windows software (if you put the cd in a windows box) - which i feel wastes space.
<Acc\Deny> thingy: how do i change the sudo password? how do i configure kdesu? :)
<Dr_willis> and it should have some nice helper 'rescue me from my screwup' tools.
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: ditto
<Dr_willis> :)
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: yup
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: i think it also has no option for grub... not sure though...
<thingy> Acc\Deny: do you have a user you can loginto kubunut as...other than root?
<Dr_willis> I noticed the slax live cd. can be used to boot a cd image from a hard drive/usbstick. :)
<Dr_willis> which is a neat trick..
<Acc\Deny> thingy: yup
<Dr_willis> but i think it can only boot  the slax mages..
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: well i have been on knoppix lately... dunno about slax
<Acc\Deny> thingy: thats how i get into KDE :)
<Uh-Duh> Acc\Deny: sudo
<Dr_willis> knoppix is handy :) slax has some neat tools that let you toss together a custome cd easially.
<Uh-Duh> i need to reset sudo password.  how
<Dr_willis> I liked that SaxonOS live cd.. it could then netboot OTHER machines  so with 1 live cd' ya could boot several on the network.
<Acc\Deny> Uh-Duh: u mean i type that in a shell windows inside KDE?
<Dr_willis> the 'sudo' password is the first users password isent it..
<thingy> Acc\Deny: to give this user sudo privs...type in "adduser yoursuername admin" as the root user...this will put the user in the admin group and now you can use sudo/kdesu etc
<Acc\Deny> 0_o
<Acc\Deny> aah!
<Acc\Deny> add him in the admin group
<Uh-Duh> i need to reset sudo password
<thingy> Uh-Duh: sudo password == your username's password...so simply login as your user and in the konsole type in passwd and specify a new password
<Uh-Duh> Dr_willis: that user no longer exists
<Dr_willis> painted yourself into a corner eh?
<Uh-Duh> thingy, that user no longer exists
<Uh-Duh> well, drive crash
<Uh-Duh> and that user profile is not moved over
<Acc\Deny> Now the second thing is modem :) I have to keep coming into windoz to google and freenode...
<Uh-Duh> that part of the profile is gone
<Dr_willis> profile?
<Acc\Deny> kppp doesn't start in my case at all
<Uh-Duh>  /home
<Acc\Deny> no error boxes
<stephen> Well no errors are reported by kde.
<Acc\Deny> nothing on dmesg
<Uh-Duh> dale beams
<Uh-Duh> are you here ?
<stephen> When I put the burnt cd into the drive the syslog contains
<ehird> um
<stephen> Nov 11 21:56:51 orion kernel: [92920.192000]  cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<stephen> Nov 11 21:56:51 orion NetworkManager: <debug info>^I[1163282211.427627]  nm_hal_device_added (): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_empty_dvd_plus_r
<stephen> ').
<thingy> Uh-Duh: who are you addressing...type their name before you message or in you msg
<ehird> i ctrl+c'd apt-get for... reasons
<ehird> and now my whole FS is read-only
<ehird> ... help
<Acc\Deny> lspci does display something about the modem though...
<ehird> =(
<Dr_willis> ehird,  you seem to manage to do things... i cant even IMAGINE doing...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ehird> Dr_willis: I have no idea how i did it.
<ehird> ButIknowI'lldieifitisn'tfixedsoon.
<fdoving> ehird: is it mounted read-only?
<ehird> fdoving: apparently, since everything says "OMG READ ONLY FILESYSTEM"
<fdoving> ehird: 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /'
* Dr_willis gives ehird  a gold star... and a Etch-A-SKetch. here ya go.... this is more your style...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Chris7mas> hi
<ehird> yeah.
<Acc\Deny> well guyz, is installing modem tougher than getting Xorg to work? :)
<ehird> ... i guess there's no fix for stupidity? :p
<Chris7mas> how to restart the x server in kubuntu edgy? (alt+ctrl+backspace doesn't work anymore)
<Dr_willis> Acc\Deny,  depends on the modem.
<Dr_willis> Acc\Deny,  i got some 'real' external serial modems that are trivial to get going
<fdoving> Chris7mas: logout, select the menu icon -> restart X.
<ehird> ... sudo mount -a doesn't work
<fdoving> ehird: you shouldn't use mount -a either, 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /'
<Chris7mas> fdoving i need only the keyboard
<Chris7mas> because this ut2004demo has a bug that freezes the system (graphic and mouse) but the keyboard works
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: well i have a PCI soft-modem; thats what windows call it
<Chris7mas> so i have to restart the x server from the keyboard
<ehird> thank god.
<ehird> that works
<Dr_willis> Acc\Deny,  so in other words you have a 'no-idea-if-linux-even-supports-it-modem' :)
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: Precisely :)
<thingy> Acc\Deny: He likes to setup challenges in his adventure with linux...first the Intel 845 motherboard from hell...and now an unknown modem... :-)
<thingy> oops wrong person
<thingy> that was for willis
<Dr_willis> i cant even imagine using Dialup......
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis has nightmares
<Acc\Deny> thingy: I assure you I am not that an adventurist or challengist ;)
<thingy> Acc\Deny: masochist then :-)
<Acc\Deny> thingy: perhaps ****ed up by circumstances might be better description :)
<it06158> hello.how can i add the desktop icons on kubuntu???
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: my other wireless broadband conn has no linux drivers in CD... I feel installing it would be tougher than a modem.
<thingy> Acc\Deny: here...start by investigating whether the modem will work or not... http://linmodems.org/
<Dr_willis> Acc\Deny,  it all depends on the exact card/chipset on the card.
<Acc\Deny> ok
<thingy> it06158: right click on the KDE icon in the panel and select menu editor
<Dr_willis> dont people use normal wired networks these days? :)
<Acc\Deny> thingy: nice description of 845 ... "the board from hell" :)
<Acc\Deny> Dr_willis: i dont have an eth connection possibilty at home for the moment... only at work
<Acc\Deny> eth=ethernet...
<it06158> thingy: where is that KDE icon?
<thingy> oh man!
<it06158> thingy: im using suse friend.ok i found it
<thingy> it06158: on your screen...lower left hand corner...ah ok...heh
<ehird> WHAT THE HELL
<ehird> MY FS IS READONLY AGAIN
<fdoving> !language | ehird
<ubotu> ehird: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<Acc\Deny> ehird: SPANK IT :)
<fdoving> !caps | ehird
<ubotu> ehird: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<otaku-san> ok for some reason my screensaver just won't work...I set it to come up as the Swarm one...and it just comes up all black and after awile a big white X windows icon pops up....what the heck?
<it06158> ..
<ubuntu> qualche italiano_
<fdoving> ehird: i suggest a fsck. it's set to remount to read only, on errors.
<thingy> ehird: and inform us what you were doing just before the hdd mounted ro
<ancientone> Hi.
<ancientone> I'm having some trouble with sudo on my Kubuntu Dapper.
<ancientone> It won't work. Any programs that use it say "Sudo returned an error" or "Conversation with su failed."
<Acc\Deny> ancientone: also have a look at http://consistencies.net/20051018/fixing-kdesu-problems-in-kubuntu/
<thingy> ancientone: also, why still on dapper?
<ancientone> thingy: Is Edgy considered stable yet?
<thingy> ancientone: its fixes stuff wrong in dapper for a start...and introduces new ones to replace them :-) but to answer your question...your experience with it will be different from mine...
<ancientone> thingy: OK, I have two desktops, and one runs Edgy. The other runs Dapper.
<ancientone> thingy: But the one with Dapper has some stuff on it I don't want to lose, so how do I upgrade without formatting the partition?
<fdoving> Chris7mas: you can logout and restart X with kdm, with the keyboard, alt+f1, type 'log' to select logout hit enter, then use tab to select 'end current session' hit space, then hit 'alt+e' to restart X.
<thingy> is there a !upgrade ?
<thingy> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<thingy> ah
<thingy> there is
<thingy> ancientone: but please...do backup your stuff before you do anything
<ancientone> Yeah, I upgraded by modding sources.list once. It busted my ndiswrapper and X.Org, so I had to reinstall.
<thingy> ancientone: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<thingy> ancientone: i mean do you keep /home in its own part.
<Linux_Galore> ancientone: let me get this right, you reinstalled because of two text files not being right ??
<Linux_Galore> ancientone: yes that all you had to do, setup two (2) text files and org and ndiswrapper would have worked
<klerfayt> keyboard layouts aren't ins sytem settings?
<Linux_Galore> s/org/xorg/
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: start kcontrol  menu->run  type kcontrol  its there
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: nothing
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: just type kcontrol in a terminal then
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: if you want to edit the media keys install keytouch
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: empty http://img296.imageshack.us/img296/7694/pilt1ki3.png
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: ?? thats not kcontrol
<phlegyas_> hi there everybody :)
<ancientone> Linux_Galore: Not exactly, I was in console mode stuck without internet or a display manager. Ndiswrapper was fundamentally screwed, and X.org was too, from what I could see.
<phlegyas_> hope all 's going well :) :) :)
<ancientone> thingy: No, just a /boot and a /.
<phlegyas_> is joe here today ???? :D
<ancientone> thingy: And swap.
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: it is also empty in kcontrol
<phlegyas_> I have a question if there's anyone here who could perhaps help me. Can you pinpoint me to a wiki explaining how to import OUTLOOK data to KONTACT?
<joe3k> phlegyas_: actually is
<phlegyas_> heheeeeeeeeeeeee joey!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
<ancientone> OK, I've gotta get sudo working before I can use update-manager.
<thingy> ancientone: hmm if possible in the future consider keeping a /home part as well...they allow flexibility and seperate your data from the os...
<phlegyas_> how are you my lord? :)
<ancientone> thingy: 99% of the programs I have are in /usr.
<thingy> ancientone: manually source compiled ones?
<joe3k> phlegyas_: hehe ;)
<phlegyas_> joe do you happen to know that thing perhaps? how to import data from a PST file into KONTACT?
<ancientone> thingy: My programs are almost all installed in /usr/lib, /usr/share, /usr/share/apps/
<joe3k> phlegyas_: .pst contains contacts?
<ancientone> That's where APT put's 'em, that's where make install puts 'em.
<ancientone> That's where dpkg -i puts 'em.
<ancientone> That's where they go. :\
<phlegyas_> PST from outlook containing everything JOE. like mail contacts meetings etc..
<joe3k> phlegyas_: if you still have outlook try to export it into csv
<joe3k> phlegyas_: i did it once for contacts it worked, but it at least 4 yrs now
<phlegyas_> unfortunately i dont joe. i had it put into pst and then clear-installed kubuntu
<joe3k> phlegyas_: did you google for it?
<phlegyas_> wow hahahah 4 years uh? i dont even know if i have the patience to keep linux for 4 years QR
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: looks like something is missing
<phlegyas_> i am as we speak joe :)
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: ie a package
<ancientone> OK, I'm going to go upgrade this thing from the only user with sudo abilities.
<joe3k> i have one q as well
<phlegyas_> my Konqueror doesnt behave
<joe3k> has anybody exp wirh configuring udev? i can't get my rules working
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: best I can do without actually being on the machine is check adept and search under kde see whats missing
<fdoving> joe3k: what rules?
<Linux_Galore> phlegyas_: then spank it
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: xxkb maybe
<thingy> joe3k: is this the ir/joystick/mouse issue you were having?
<joe3k> fdoving: my ir on tuner card gets kinda random /dev/input/eventX numbers
<joe3k> thingy: exactly
<thingy> joe3k: ah so your are the |'s guy! :-)
<joe3k> i set up the rules but somehow they get ignored
<klerfayt> anyone know what package has keyboard layouts for kde?
<joe3k> thingy: yeah i finally registered my nick :)
<fdoving> joe3k: where do you put the rules?
<fdoving> joe3k: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html is good reading.
<joe3k> i do udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/input/input3/
<joe3k> fdoving: followed that but no success
<joe3k> i get SUBSYSTEM=="input"
<joe3k> SYSFS{name}=="saa7134 IR _LifeView FlyVIDEO30"
<joe3k> then i create udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d
<joe3k> KERNEL=="input[0-9] *", SYSFS{name}=="saa7134 IR*", SYMLINK+="input/saa7134ir"
<thingy> joe3k: did you come across this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221&highlight=udev+rules
<joe3k> well currently i have KERNEL but i tried SUBSYSTEM and other stuff
<joe3k> andthe rule does not come up in udevtest
<fdoving> joe3k: do you add your rules before everything else or after?
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: try sudo kcontrol
<joe3k> fdoving: it's 50, so somewhere in the middle
<joe3k> 51
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: might be a permissions thing
<joe3k> oh now i maybe got it
<joe3k> maybe the /class/input/xxx entries are created only in 65-persistent-input.rules
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: also empty
<joe3k> fdoving: could it be the problem?
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: package is supposed to be Kxkb, but I don't see any in adept
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: I dont have it either
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: is it also empty in kcontrol?
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: nope
<joe3k> heh moving to 66 didn't help
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: did you setup kcontrol->Region & Access->Country/Region
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: no
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: well thats a start
<thingy> joe3k: did you see the ubuntu thread about udev rules writing?
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: I have and I see everything
<joe3k> thingy: haven't read to end yet
<klerfayt> hmm I have to log out now
<joe3k> phlegyas_: if you'd have outlook this could be interesting http://outport.sourceforge.net/
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: it's empty...
<thingy> klerfayt: can you try logging as a different(possibly newly created) user and check if its still empty
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: it shouldnt be empty
<joe3k> phlegyas_: this could be now more of help http://alioth.debian.org/projects/libpst/, but it's only in beta
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: select a country
<PsiKloPx> anyone have any experience with NO_PUBKEY errors in update and synaptic package manager?
<Linux_Galore> PsiKloPx: means you need to download one
<joe3k> thingy: well nothing "new" in that thread in comparison with the "writing udev rules"
<Linux_Galore> PsiKloPx: and set it up
<Linux_Galore> PsiKloPx: for the repository you have added
<thingy> joe3k: ah so you think the rule is fine but its not being enforced?
<fdoving> joe3k: 60-symlinks is also a good reference. that's other symlinking stuff.
<joe3k> thingy: if i mess the rule, udevtest complains
<joe3k> thingy: and if i write it correctly it just seems to be ignored
<joe3k> i gotta be missing something here
<Linux_Galore> PsiKloPx: usually its a two stage thing, good example is adding the new amarok repository ( http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php ) as you can see there is two steps to add a key noted
<thingy> joe3k: can i look at the rules file? pastebin it?
<thingy> joe3k: i have no experience in it..but just wanna see it
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: ok I created a new user
<joe3k> thingy: hmm ok what is pastebin :)
<joe3k> thingy: slow paste or what?
<thingy> joe3k: hmm i thought the channel topic had a pastebin url...just checking
<PsiKloPx> LG: Thanx!  That took care of it!  I just hadda find the right key.
<fdoving> joe3k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<thingy> joe3k: you can paste large sections of text to a pastebin service like fdoving said
<thingy> joe3k: it will give  a url whcih we can then look at
<joe3k> ok
<joe3k> thnx
<Linux_Galore> PsiKloPx: yeah usually the key files are in the root of the repository
<joe3k> thingy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31075/ is the udevinfo output
#kubuntu 2006-11-12
<Linux_Galore> PsiKloPx: but in the case of kubuntu there is a universal one you can use
<joe3k> thingy: and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31077 is my 66-saa7134-myir.rules
<joe3k> thingy: i tried more alternatives, hence the comment there
<PsiKloPx> I used http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg and it seemed to take care of the problem
<joe3k> thingy: and lastly http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31078/ is udevinfo output; as i said if i mess up the rule it complains, so it should "see" the rule
* Eggo has quit (Sent to /dev/null)
<thingy> joe3k: umm googling brought up this...which seems to have a rule already with instructions on how to use it: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Generic_SAA7134_Card_Installation
<thingy> joe3k: am just comparing your one with it
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: still empty
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: might be a region support problem
<joe3k> thingy: hm thnx, i didn't google on generic saa7134 stuff, since i've actually no problems with saa7134 itself
<joe3k> thingy: they're filtering on vendoer, but if i got it right name should do as well
<thingy> joe3k: yep was thinking that filtering should work either way
<thingy> oh no its intelikey! :-)
<joe3k> thingy: one more, they're filtering on class/input/event, no /class/input/input, but i think i've tried that one already as well
<intelikey> where ?
<Linux_Galore> klerfayt: ask in #kde
<joe3k> intelikey: you're surely udev guru, aren't you :)
<intelikey> i don't even like udev.
<intelikey> what you need joe3k ?
<sickd> hello
<joe3k> so let it be, i'm trying to get that thing create one symlink for my ir
<sickd> i upgraded to edgy
<sickd> and the keyboard doesn't work
<sickd> on XD
<sickd> on X
<sickd> kdm also
<sickd> any idea?
<intelikey> joe3k ir ?
<joe3k> intelikey: yep
<thingy> joe3k: btw, did you try "input*" ?
<smaggard> hello ppl :D
<sickd> why the keyboard doesn't work?
<intelikey> ir ???  ingnorant russan ?
<sickd> Xorg log says all ok
<intelikey> :)
<joe3k> thingy: i tried almost everything :) even BUS=="pci" and DRIVER=="saa7134"
<sickd> kdm log too
<thingy> sickd: usb keyb? or ps2
<joe3k> intelikey: infrared
<intelikey> joe3k ir what ?
<sickd> thingy: a laptop keyboard
<joe3k> intelikey: remote?
<sickd> thingy: was working ok with dapper
<thingy> sickd: whats the laptop make/model please
<sickd> but now
<sickd> :S
<intelikey> ir com   or   ir lp ?
<sickd> wait
<joe3k> intelikey: ir saa7134 via tuner card
<intelikey> ok.  let me look around now.
<joe3k> intelikey: but shouldn't actually matter, i'm trying to create symlink for /dev/input/eventx node
<sickd> thingy: how can i see the keyboard model?
<sickd> thingy: it's a notebook
<sickd> any command?
* joe3k doesn't understand this stuff
<thingy> sickd: er i dont need keyboard model..just what the manufacturer of your laptop is and what the model number for the laptop is
<joe3k> thingy: well it worked with the KERNEL and SYSFS{vendor} for /class/input/event3
<campbch> has anyone used or know how to set up compiz?
<thingy> joe3k: so...problem solved then?
<intelikey> joe3k but the module loaded should make the device/s via a udev call.
<joe3k> thingy: but the SYSFS{vendor} is actually not displayed in uderinfo for /class/input/event3
<sickd> thingy: compaq presarion v2000
<joe3k> intelikey: i want one more link
<sickd> thingy: compaq presario v2000*
<joe3k> intelikey: i have usb joystick and sometimes the order gets messed up
<joe3k> intelikey: and if i instruct lircd to read the events from the wrong interface sometimes my mouse/joy stop working
<intelikey> joe3k if all you want is an added symlink in /dev  just pitch a command in /etc/rc.local to create it at each boot time.
<joe3k> well ok i want to go the smart way :)
<pacman> Anyone know how to overclock my video card?  I've got a Radeon 9550
<joe3k> this is ridiculous
<intelikey> joe3k you know how to make the link don't you ?
<joe3k> intelikey: i do :)
<joe3k> but udev is kinda weird
<joe3k> at least for me now :)
<intelikey> yep.  and you can edit things in /dev and reboot and it's right back to default.
<pacman> Anyone know how to overclock my video card?  I've got a Radeon 9550
<joe3k> intelikey: that's the reason why i want the rule
<intelikey> thats why i don't like udev.
<intelikey> joe3k when things are working correctly what all ir* modules are loaded ?  lsmod
<campbch> or XGL for that matter
<sickd> any solution to my problem?
<joe3k> intelikey: this is not the problem
<joe3k> intelikey: in lircd you have to say which /dev/input/eventX you want to use as input
<p_> hi
<pacman> anyone?
<joe3k> intelikey: and from time to time the order in /dev/input/eventX changes, so once my mouse is 2, ir 3, joy 4 the other time ir2, mouse 3, joy 4
<minijerk> oi
<minijerk> alguem do brasil aqui nessa parada?
<joe3k> intelikey: and if i configure lircd to use /dev/input/event3 my mouse stops working if after some reboot the mouse gets event3
<thor> hello all
<joe3k> thingy: now it works
<joe3k> thingy: seems i've chosen the wrong device :-E
<joe3k> thingy: ie instead of /class/input/inputX i need /class/input/eventX
<joe3k> don't know what's the real difference though
<thor> i have a few things that i am trying to learn to install , the scripts all come back as failed, redhat-config not setup or something to this effect
<thingy> joe3k: ah ok. great that it works. onto the next thing now! :-) make sure you backup the rules and setup info so you wont have to experiment again in the future
<joe3k> thingy: thanks for your help
<thingy> joe3k: google did the work...i just typed in the query
<joe3k> anyway when does that pastebin stuff get deleted
<joe3k> thingy: as usual ;-)
<thingy> joe3k: usually after some inactive period...
<joe3k> i try to google as well but i didn't google for saa7134 :)
<joe3k> *tried*
<thor> try ask.com , sometimes better results
<thingy> thor: your statement about things youre trying to install didnt make sense....what were you trying to install ? describe the problem
<thor> ok hold on and i will try again to explain better i hope
<intelikey> well the installer is hanging after language selection.
<intelikey> lts live installer just sitting there.......
<Werdnum> Does OpenVPN not love edgy?
<Werdnum> It installs fine for me, but no tun/tap adapter is created.
<thor> the program im trying to install is called "pyvoice", it's for gyach , a chat client that has voice
<intelikey> wow i took the disk out to wipe it off in case it was dusty    it's way hot.
<joe3k> thor: and what does it complain about?
<joe3k> intelikey: hotswap? ;-)
<joe3k> intelikey: or p'n'n in a new dimension
<thingy> thor: look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=177081&highlight=pyvoice  to see how to install pyvoice + gyach easily in *ubuntu
<joe3k> pnp
<thor> ok , thanks , i will try that
<intelikey> but the thing that really pisses me off is the box has windows xp on it....
<pacman> Anyone know how to overclock my video card?  I've got a Radeon 9550
<whtwolf> does anyone know which works better for laptops, edgy or dapper?
<mzli> whtwolf: dapper is better.
<intelikey> whtwolf edgy is the latest dapper is the LTS
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<glimmung> what do I do if kubuntu 6.10 live cd wont start X?
<thingy> pacman: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91108&highlight=overclock+ati   <--- Youre on your own if it screws that hardware...nobody else is responsibile!
<mzli> glimmung: it shouldnt.
<glimmung> i know
<glimmung> but it acts like it tries to start x, but then boots me back out to cmmandline, user cant startx, and no root password
<glimmung> i checked disk for errors, its fine
<mzli> glimmung: You boot it from livecd?
<glimmung> yes, but live cd wont start x
<glimmung> just commandline
<joe3k> mzli: have you tried edgy on laptop?
<intelikey> no there is not a root passwd  nor is there a passwd for ubuntu  the  default user  which is root jr.    sudo -i
<whtwolf> odd question, should I install ubuntu the do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or just install kubuntu from a cd?
<joe3k> mzli: i'm considering to update my friend's to edgy
<mzli> joe3k: No, never.
<joe3k> mzli: so how do you know dapper is better for laptops
<thingy> whtwolf: kubuntu from cd..why would you want to do it the first way?
<thingy> whtwolf: unless you wanted both ubuntu(gnome) and kubuntu(kde) on the same box
<mzli> joe3k: 1.edgy is not stable. 2. update are too much risky
<intelikey> !sudo | glimmung
<ubotu> glimmung: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<whtwolf> I have edgy installed on my laptop right now and it seems to work ok but I did a dist-upgrade from dapper so that I could install easy ubuntu first
<joe3k> mzli: hmm don't know edgy has at least newer stuff like kernel, alsa etc which is important for new laptops
<joe3k> i had to hack into alsa support for the laptop's sc
<joe3k> the lid switch is not working right, acpid flooding the logs, it can be better only with never kernel releases i think
<mzli> joe3k: I've met some person installed edgy on laptop, then the computer are broken.
<mzli> joe3k: of course, this will not happen to all laps.
<whtwolf> edgy seem ok to me on a laptop but I cant get easy ubuntu to work with edgy :(
<mzli> joe3k: but its more risky. No need to risky.
<joe3k> well but it's true that edgy broke a lot of stuff
<joe3k> bye
<thor> im out guy's , thanks for the help thingy ;) much neede it was :))
<whtwolf> is there a way to install the restricted w32 drivers other than using easy ubuntu?
<intelikey> there's always a way whtwolf the question is   how hard would it be....
<thingy> thor: np c ya
<intelikey> and that i can't really answer.    w32 driver for what ?
<thingy> whtwolf: you can get the svn version of easy ubuntu which seems to be a release candidate for edgy....i just read a couple of threads about it
<thingy> whtwolf: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273956&highlight=easyubuntu+edgy  <-- Paul.O's reply in the thread
<thingy> intelikey: he means the win32 codecs
<Authority_laptop> where is the keycode to keysym mapping done?  My right ALT key is mapped to something bizarre.
<sorush20> hi I keep getting computer freezes could somsomeone help me firgure it out why? pentium 4 3.ghx 2.6gb ram sis motherboards kubuntu edgy kernel 386
<intelikey> ah yeah there are other ways    i have installed them but never seen/used "easy ubuntu"
<intelikey> sorush20 shouldn't you be using the 686 kernel ?
<intelikey> i know that shouldn't hang it but....
<thingy> Authority_laptop: launch kcontrol, select Regional & Accessibility, Xkb options tab...
<glimmung> well its official, the kubuntu cd does not work for me, keeps giving the no screens found error
<intelikey> did the hoary install disk not have gparted on it ?
<thingy> glimmung: laptop/desktop?
<glimmung> desktop
<thingy> glimmung: manufacturer and model ?
<glimmung> dell 4100
<thingy> glimmung: graphics card in the desktop
<klerfayt> Linux_Galore: I'm staring at default freshly installed kubuntu and you were right; keyboard layouts are there cause this time I installed with option "us english keyboard"
<glimmung> i beleive its nvidia
<thingy> glimmung: right they should work out of the box...do you know the model?
<sorush20> well there isn't that kernel in the repositories
<sorush20> intelikey:
<glimmung> no I dont
<glimmung> i know its 128 bit
<intelikey> glimmung   grep -ie driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sorush20> is 480 Mbits/s 60Mbyte/s?
<glimmung> nvidia
<thingy> glimmung: also is this a dell dimensions 4100 ?
<glimmung> yes it is
<intelikey> glimmung hmmmm might try something generic there
<glimmung> what do you mean?
<intelikey> glimmung well if i can think of it i'll tell you.
<glimmung> so is this an nvidia driver problem? or my model is not supported?
<intelikey> that three letter thing that means what windows used to do for vidio.....
<thingy> glimmung: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268927&highlight=dell+dimension+4100   sigh..actually a lot of people are having problems with the dell dimension 4100 in the ubuntuforums...can you try installing via the alternate cd please
<glimmung> vga?
<glimmung> whats the alternate cd?
<glimmung> the non live one?
<sorush20> hi here is the list of usb devices I have I don't know if my usb two is working proprely or not
<sorush20> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) 00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller
<intelikey> glimmung vesa
<intelikey> sorry four letters.... :)
<thingy> glimmung: its called the Alternate CD here's a url http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/edgy/
<intelikey> glimmung you might try using vesa vidio driver    if that don't work alternate CD  ^
<glimmung> so I pass vga=vesa to grub or what?
<smaggard> change /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver to vesa :D
<sorush20> I have nothing attached to the ehci
<glimmung> well then what about when I want to get the nvidia drivers later?
<klerfayt> is #kubuntu appropriate for asking questions about kernel modules_
<smaggard> change it from vesa to nvidia
<glimmung> i just dont understand how I can change the config on a live cd
<smaggard> oo
<smaggard> im not sure about thatlol
<intelikey> glimmung no you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nvidia to vesa  save    and startx
<Authority_laptop> thanks thingy, got it figured out
<glimmung> dont I have to be root to edit the xorg.conf?
<smaggard> yes do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: you can try
<glimmung> ok
<intelikey> glimmung you are root jr.  use the force.    sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<klerfayt> Hobbsee: if I boot then modules load right? e.g. "psmouse"
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: at some point, yes
<thingy> The live cd is more trouble than its worth....nothing at all wrong with the alternate cd install. imo. bah
<intelikey> prolly most of them in the initramfs.img klerfayt
<klerfayt> Hobbsee: as we know psmouse rate is 80 - my question is if it is possible to change config file so that rate=40 _
<intelikey> thingy i concour
<smaggard> to load modules just add them to /etc/modules
<thingy> klerfayt: change the rate in xorg or on the command line (gpm) ?
<kkathman> hey Hobbsee :)
<klerfayt> thingy: if you mean psmouse.rate=40 in grub then sadly it is not recognized
<thingy> klerfayt: or are you saying that the module itself has a rate parameter which can be set
<klerfayt> thingy: default rate is 80 I want it to be 40
<klerfayt> thingy: one way to do it is sudo rm -r psmouse and then sudo psmouse rate=40
<intelikey> sounds like an xorg.conf issue
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman!!!
<Hobbsee> klerfayt: usually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, maybe?
<klerfayt> these things can't be changed in xorg.conf
<intelikey> kcontrol can change the rate of mouse movement cant it
<klerfayt> nono this is not same
<thingy> klerfayt: add a line in /etc/modules saying "psmouse rate=40" (no speech mark of course) and the module will honour this parameter whenever its loaded
<klerfayt> thingy: I tried that it was still 80
<intelikey> what rate is this  you are talking about sample rate not movement rate   ?
<klerfayt> intelikey: module option
<intelikey> yeah 40 per second
<intelikey> ok
<ruisu> hey, hi you all :),  im haveing a problem witha newly created user: there is no audio hardware :S
<ruisu> does anybody knows why is this?
<intelikey> klerfayt look into /etc/modprob.d/options
<klerfayt> thingy: oops I tried it with /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<intelikey> i think you can set it there.
<klerfayt> thingy: maybe that is why it was still 80
<thingy> klerfayt: it should be /etc/modules
<thingy> klerfayt: i was wondering why that would not work
<klerfayt> thingy: ok I'm going to try /etc/modules ; but psmouse isn't there (it is in aliases)
<ruisu> no body? :S
<intelikey> thingy ubuntu doesn't by default have a /etc/modules   it can use it but /etc/modprobe.d/'files'  is what it defaults to.
<thingy> klerfayt: you don't need it in aliases...just a line in /etc/modules saying psmouse rate=40
<thingy> intelikey: oh right...yeah I had created my one for my sound card
<intelikey> and as i said   it can use /etc/modules
<thingy> intelikey/klerfayt: then i dont know why it didnt work if it was in modprobe.d
<zeeo> hey guys i'm trying to unrar a file with kubuntu 6.10
<zeeo> and i can't get ark to work
<zeeo> with rar
<ruisu> zeeo: you need to install unrar
<smaggard> will ark unrar a file?
<klerfayt> thingy: it didn\t work bacause I tried /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<intelikey> thingy cause options rather than aliases  maybe ?
<zeeo> onec i install
<smaggard> i thinkonly unrar will
<ruisu> in adept, search for "unrar" and there you go ;)
<zeeo> how can i make
<zeeo> ark
<zeeo> cuz ark says it can't find unrar
<klerfayt> what is max. value of psmouse rate=?
<thingy> intelikey/klerfayt: ah...dang am not following the conv properly
<ruisu> that means you dont have installed unrar
<thingy> ruisu: is the user a member of the audio group ?
<intelikey> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ruisu> no , right now no, is that the issue?
<intelikey> zeeo ^
<thingy> ruisu: i dont know...can you explain the problem...did you mean that the problem is that one user...who is newly created..does not get access to sound hardware...but other users can?
<zeeo> ya i installed that
<zeeo> one
<zeeo> 1 sec let me tell you what ark says
<zeeo> when i try to unrar
<intelikey> file-roller / ark   should be able to use it...  you may have to tell ark where it is.
<ruisu> thingy: i, ruisu, can use audio harware normaly, but ive created a new user, that new user cant handle audio, kmix cant find audio hardware
<columbo197> hi -- I just upgraded to edgy from dapper, and now when I boot and log into kde, the KDE status window (where it is initializing components) goes black and my aplications are all starting, but immediately become "invisible" -- I can see them flash onto the window each time their display updates and then they immediately go away. I can see my desktop wallpaper. any idea around this?
<thingy> ruisu:  ok then yes...it could be that the new user is not a member of the audio group...to check..log in as the user...type in groups and see if it says audio in the list
<thingy> columbo197: have you rebooted the machine after the upgrade?
<ruisu> hingy: yes, :P it wanst a member of the audio group :P i just added the new user to that group, i hoope that helps :)
<intelikey> columbo197 you don't want my idea about it....
<columbo197> thingy: yes, I rebooted
<thingy> ruisu: try and make the groups the same for the user so that you dont get other problems like not being able to access cdrw etc.
<ruisu> mhm :) just did that :P
<ruisu> so
<ruisu> thanks :)
<tobias_> how do i run a bin installation file?
<thingy> ruisu: log off and on for change to take effect and np
<tobias_> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> !install binfiles
<thingy> tobias_: chmod u+x filename.bin; ./filename.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install binfiles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tobias_> aha
<tobias_> thanx
<intelikey> tobias_ chmod 555 file.bin ; ./file.bin
<tobias_> hmm
<tobias_> which one?
<ruisu> umm, ok, so how can make the new user a sudoer?
<thingy> ruisu: add to the admin group
<tobias_> Im trying to install planeshift
<ruisu> and done??
<thingy> ruisu: yep
<ruisu> woot :) thanks thingy :D
<ruisu> good bye :)
<thingy> bye
<intelikey> you asked how to exec a bin    chmod it and exec it
<columbo197> I thnk I found a workaround just now --- I've got a dual monitor setup. I booted the machine wihtout the second monitor everything came up fine. I think it's because I was using the official nvidia kernel and it never got along with the fading stuff that the new version of kde likes to use
<thingy> tobias_: follow these instructions...answers your question i think: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289854&highlight=planeshift
<tobias_> its working ! :D'
<tobias_> thingy: your thingy worked
<tobias_> thanx!'
<thingy> my thingys always worked! :-)
<tobias_> is cedega only 7mb big?
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> da
<thingy> you mean "ja"
<thingy> da = russian i think
<intelikey> tov ja
<columbo197> How do I disable the default window fading effects in the new version of kubuntu?
<tobias_> how do I upgrade my version of kubuntu to the new version?
<intelikey> !upgrade | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<tobias_> aha!
<tobias_> thanx
<klerfayt> columbo197: window does not fade in edgy by default
<thingy> columbo197: umm by default it doesnt do compwiz type stuff in kde....so again could this be something to do with your old config?
<Grigorgeous> which package must I install to unrar  rar archives?
<thingy> columbo197: to disable compwiz, disable the Composite extension in xorg.conf or just comment the line out
<intelikey> !unrar | Grigorgeous
<ubotu> Grigorgeous: unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<thingy> pacman_: overclocked it already?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<columbo197> sorry.. answered my own question again. they moved where a lot of the controls are now. It's under System Seettings > Window Behavior > Translucency > Translucency.   I'll just have to learn how to be more patient in my looking for answers :-)
<intelikey> my aint you special
<ubuntu_> my friend any one can tell me how can i connect to undernet server
<intelikey>  /server irc.servername.ext
<intelikey> depending on the client.   click the menu and select new server
<ubuntu_> thanx intelikey
<intelikey> np
<FuzzplugJones> hello, longtime (10 years) linux server admin trying Ubuntu on my HP Pavilion zv6130us notebook for the first time.
<FuzzplugJones> i think i've installed ndiswrapper correctly and pointed it to my driver, ndiswrapper -l says "bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware (14E4:4324) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)"
<FuzzplugJones> it creates wlan0 and eth1, however eth1 didn't come up forever until i ran wrieless assistant which actually seemes to have turned my radio on
<FuzzplugJones> yet it returns "no networks found" even though i have a (currently) wide open no encryption AP in the house.
<FuzzplugJones> iwlist scan also returns "eth1 no scan results"
<FuzzplugJones> can anyone help me?
<intelikey> !wifi | FuzzplugJones
<ubotu> FuzzplugJones: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> that's the best i can do....
<mzli> #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> eeeek
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  lsmod
<intelikey> Opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<FuzzplugJones> hmm
<intelikey> and proc is mounted...
<xsacha> lol
<intelikey> oh yeah.... i forgeted
<intelikey> FATAL: Error inserting ide_cd (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/drivers/ide/ide-cd.ko): Kernel does not have module support
<intelikey> i didn't build in module support.
<intelikey> hope i have all i need in it...
<klerfayt> I'm so happy; /etc/modprobe.d/options worked!
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  mkdir /boot  ; lilo ; rm -fr /boot
<intelikey> klerfayt sssh don't tell thingy
<klerfayt> intelikey: pmouse max value is 200 ?
<intelikey> ooops there's the problem.   i hope that disk accepts another session...  /dev/hdd              362K  362K     0 100% /mnt/cdrom
<intelikey> klerfayt 200 or 250    sounds right.
<klerfayt> what happens if I set it to 500_
<intelikey> it wont load  OR will load with defaults.
<intelikey> depends on kernel settings
<intelikey> knowing ubuntu prolly will load with defaults
<klerfayt> intelikey: can I fry hardware with linux kernel?
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> but not easily
<intelikey> "if you let the smoke out of those electronic deallies, they wont work no more.   conclusion; all elextronics run on smoke."
<intelikey> s/x/c/
<will__> hi all
<will__> kubuntu doesnt have gkrellm?
<ismael_> Hello. I just upgraded my Nvidia drivers to the beta version... I'm having trouble with the screen resfresh rate. When kdm loads it's fine (looks like 85Hz), but when my session starts, something happens and it goes to a whole 57Hz (at 1024x768, ie: NOT pretty). Using the Nvidia utility I can change the refresh back to 85Hz, but if I log out and in again, the setting's gone! Any idea of what's going on?
<will__> ok this may be an awkward question, but where do I get libdvdcss from?
<Aondo> ismael_  what version of nvidia was that?
<wildchild> what do I have to do in firefox that when I would click on an m3u link amarok will open
<jbrouhard> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jbrouhard> that'll help, will
<ismael_> Aondo, let me check
<xsacha> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xsacha> !libdvdcss2 edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdcss2 edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> it's in adept here
<ismael_> Aondo: 1.0.9629
<xsacha> !gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<will__> well no gkrellm packages are showing up in adept manager
<Aondo> ismael_  i kinda have the same thing, kde only detects like 50 or 55hz, but the monitor tells me it is 75hz :D so i dont care with it hehe, but anyway, that driver isnt beta.
<wildchild> n the gnome configuration you'll find a section where you specify what program to use for each MIME type  ---> where can I find gnome settings??
<Aondo> ismael_  maybe a idea to remove the monitor settings you dont need, in xorg.conf and only go for the ones you want
<ismael_> Aondo: Oh, I thought it was still in beta. KDE detects max 57Hz... And I can tell it's really 57Hz it's showing me...
<ismael_> Aondo: but the screen refresh settings are... hard to get right :S
<Ahmuck> is there a way to set admin user without having to use sudo for every command ?
<ismael_> Ahmuck: sudo -i
<ismael_> Ahmuck: hit enter, it will ask your password, and then you're root
<ismael_> Ahmuck: use "exit" to go back to normal user
<Ahmuck> thx
<Ahmuck> that works great
<ismael_> Aondo: so, maybe putting higher lower settings will help?
<Ahmuck> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ahmuck> auto repositories ?
<Ahmuck> i know there is a repository confiugratior
<Aondo> ismael_  actually, my monitor aswell is showing only 60hz now :P
<ismael_> Aondo: That ain't nice :S
<ismael_> Aondo: unless it's a lcd... then... you just don't care
<Aondo> ismael_  yes it is lcd, but i care :D
<Aondo> i want 75 hehe
<ismael_> Aondo: I don't think lcd screens care much about resolution
<Oellinas> hello
<Oellinas> i need to know one thing. I tried to copy files on an external hard disk with NTFS using the NTFS-3g driver and the time it took was really long. is it normal or it's something wrong with my pc
<Oellinas> i am using kubuntu edgy
<Hawkwind> Oellinas: That's not something we support, since Linux doesn't support writing to NTFS without data loss most of the time
<pi1l> can anybody please tell me. how do i read 8-th number in 5th line in a file, remember, that it is parameter #1, and multiply it by 2 in cpp?
<Oellinas> i see. do u know if the ntfs-3g project has somewhere a irc channel?
<Hawkwind> Oellinas: /msg chanserv list *ntfs*
<Oellinas> thanks you very much
<Hawkwind> Oellinas: No problems
<Hawkwind> !ntfs > Hawkwind
<wildchild> is in kubuntu repos any similar program like virutal DJ or tractor ?
<Hawkwind> wildchild: apt-cache search dj or tractor
<wildchild> Hawkwind: desert :S
<Aondo> ismael_  did you dind anything out? :) im working on it aswell hehe
<ismael_> Aondo: Yes, I found it
<ismael_> #Option         "metamodes" "1024x768_85 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
<ismael_> this was the bad line
<ismael_> in xorg.conf
<ismael_> I don't know what it does
<ismael_> but, as far as I know... it breaks my kde :P
<ismael_> so it's out!
<Aondo> it is probly a bad line becaus of 1024x768_85 dont think it should be a underline there
<ismael_> Aondo: Maybe... I don't have a clue, never seen that thing before
<Aondo> hehe
<Aondo> i didnt notice this problem becaus i got a lcd monitor hehe, but its the same for me as for you, befor i log in i got 75hz but inside the session i get 60hz, probly just a config file somewhere :P
<Aondo> some how i dont think it is xorg.conf
<Aondo> anyone with inputs?
<ismael_> But can you see the difference?
<Aondo> no, but on another monitor i would have, just like you do.
<ismael_> yeah, but as I said before, I don't think refresh rate really matters for Lcds
<ismael_> if I remember correctly, my mother's lcd specifically said it was to be set at 60Hz for "best viewing"
<Lam_> does anyone else but me have a problem with the panel tray icons constantly resetting into a one-row formation?  (panel is at 48px, but when the tray icons go into one row, i have to raise it to 52px, and back to 48px to get it back into two rows)
<Aondo> ismael_ i created a new user, instead of recreating my own, to login on the new user instead, and my hz is now still 75hz
<Aondo> so... there are clearly some config files in your home directory :D
<Aondo> i have no clue where :/
<ismael_> Aondo: oh. That's wierd
<ismael_> Aondo: me neither...
<Ahmuck> is there a way to remove kde groupware wizard ?
<Ahmuck> i also want to remove kinfo center
<Dr_willis> is there a program to manage cell phone phonebooks under linux? wife is getting hers all messed up.
<thomas> i try to go to add/remove programs in the kmenu and it pops up with this error message saying "Su returned with an error." can anybody help me, please and thank you :)
<ubuntu_> hi
<Ahmuck> hi ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> im trying to install edgy on a HD with dapper already. when the install ask me about partitions, i only can format, delete and properties
<ubuntu_> so, i cant resize. whats the problem?
<ubuntu_> i need to split the HD into 2 partitions :(
<ubuntu_> can someone help me please?
<campbch> ello
<campbch> has anyone had problems with opengl screensavers and been able to fix them? i have the display drivers, and they are installed, but the screensavers are only showing on the top half of the screen
<campbch> this isnt happening anywhere else in any other form of opengl
<Norther_> hi all, can any one please help me in installing kubuntu?
<campbch> i might be able to
<campbch> noone else is around :p
<campbch> unless there are flames
<campbch> then i cant do much :(
<Norther_> my problem is that it stops doing anything while loading the live cd stuff
<Norther_> so i chose "start or install kubuntu" and i works for a few minutes than a blank screen appears and its done
<campbch> done? as in, does it start on boot?
<campbch> are you able to load the live cd?
<Norther_> it boots from the cd...then a list appears on which the firt element is "start or install kubuntu", i chose that
<campbch> alright...
<Norther_> this is as far as i can get
<campbch> try it on another computer
<campbch> it doesn't change anything permanently
<campbch> and you need to see if its the disk
<Norther_> i have only two computers, on the second one it does nearly the same
<campbch> the chances of it not working on two computers are quite slim, because compatability issues are pretty sparse
<campbch> alright, have you tried re-burning the image?
<campbch> or is it a retail cd?
<Norther_> yes...and i tried the "chech cd for defects" menupoint and it said it's ok
<Norther_> sorry, what is retail?
<Norther_> i mean what does taht mean:)
<campbch> retail as in, sent to you via shipit
<Norther_> no, i downloaded it
<campbch> retail in this sense, provided by the distro
<campbch> is there a "safe mode" option for the startup?
<Norther_> yes, but does the same
<campbch> hmm
<campbch> does it give any messages? if it starts loading, it should say at least something
<Norther_> may it be the video-card?
<Norther_> well...
<brownedwg89> try the alternate cd
<campbch> it hadn't done anything with the videocard at that point
<campbch> generally if it says something and freezes after it says it, that thing caused the problems
<Norther_> first the progress-bar goes left-right-left... about 30 times, and then a new progressbar fills up...and then comes the blank screen
<campbch> hmm
<campbch> it should say booting the kernel
<campbch> loading drivers, mounting filesystem
<campbch> does it say any of that?
<Norther_> after pressing enter on "start or install" it says something like that and dots appear continously, as i remember it says something about loading kernel...this is before the progressbar appears
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<campbch> hummm
<campbch> and the progress bar doesn't say anything specific?
<Norther_> no
<campbch> :o
<campbch> i would ignore the disk saying the disk is good, and burn another just to be sure
<campbch> they cost 50cents, it might solve your problem
<Norther_> it's on an rw:)
<campbch> hmm
<campbch> well
<Norther_> whats the difference between desktop version and amd64 (os something like that) version?
<Dark_Vampire> hello
<Dark_Vampire> how do i change the user and how my root password?
<campbch> they are for different processor architectures
<campbch> i havent had much experience with 64s, but there might be a difference
<Norther_> i tried the adm 64 (because i have amd athlon 64 processor...) may that be the problem?
<campbch> does the other computer have the same processor?
<Norther_> no
<campbch> you said
<Norther_> :)
<campbch> "nearly the same" with the other one, what exactly happens?
<Norther_> well...
<Norther_> on the other one it stops while the progress bar goes back and forth
<Norther_> it freezes or something...
<Dark_Vampire> how do i change the user and how my root password?
<phil_> are you wanting to setup a root user
<Ahmuck> sudo passwd root
<Ahmuck> phil_: can you set up a default root user ?
<phil_> yes
<Ahmuck> admin something ...
<phil_> no root
<Norther_> and...brownedwg89 said i should try alternate cd, what is that for?
<Ahmuck> how
<campbch> alternate cd is another way to do things, that works on computers that cant use the other cd
<phil_> you can enable it in the user management under system settings (kde)
<flaccid> where to find help on dual head for ati radeon?
<campbch> you can use that if you find that the other cd is good
<campbch> but not for your system, you see what i mean?
<Norther_> yes...but it installs the same, right? it differs only in how it installs?
<campbch> you'd have to look it up
<campbch> i used the other one, sorry :(
<campbch> i'm sure it's reasonably self-explanatory, but it might "just work" more so than the other cd
<campbch> but again
<campbch> make sure it's the software causing problems, rather than the disk just being bad
<Norther_> nero is writing it again right now and the alternate cd is downloading, so this night isn't over yet:)
* Dr_willis wakes up
<campbch> ok, i need to ask one more time before i go to bed - is there any way to fix the opengl screensaver half screen problem? it says it should work if the i810 graphics driver is installed and set in xorg.conf, but it isn't working
<Norther_> thanks for the help:)
<campbch> yep, good luck :D
<flaccid> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hmm howto on dual head for ati?
<Dr_willis> dual moniutors can be a real pain
<flaccid> i'm kind of close atm
<SmrtJustin> I upgraded to Edgy, and now my volume keys are like bound to Kmix, but I'm using xbindkeys and have them tied to aumix commands.  Is KDE or Kmix getting my key presses before xbindkeys can, and if so, how do I stop it?
<campbch> http://www.madirish.net/tech.php?article=151&section=5
<SmrtJustin> I can run my aumix commands from a terminal and they work and don't tie into kmix at all, so Kmix/KDE must be grabbing the keys before xbindkeys can
<flaccid> !dualhead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> flaccid, did that help? is that what you were looking for?
<flaccid> no it didn't
<campbch> :'(
<hfhf> you guys seed kubuntu with bittorrent?
<flaccid> there should be a howto
<Art_> At boot, Kubuntu Edgy overwrites my xorg.conf file, reverting to 640 x 480 res.  Any thoughts?
<campbch> http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/pdfs/LXF68.tut_twinview.pdf
<Dr_willis> hfhf,  proberly faster to use a ftp/http mirror
<hfhf> dr_willis: The torrents are much faster
<Dr_willis> hfhf,  they 'can' be..  but  i doubt if they always would be,
<campbch> try that one?
<Dr_willis> last torrents for the isos i tried took forever.. was faster for me to get the .iso from a nice close mirror.
<hfhf> What I meant was do you guys seed edgy or dapper, I seed edgy because I feel it's one way I can help out
<hfhf> Really because every linux iso torrent I get gets me a download of 600+ kbps
<hfhf> plus I don't feel like clogging up their tubes lol
<Dr_willis> problems with torrents .. at the start no one has it... then you get good speeds once theres a lot of seeders.... then no one cares to seed later... :)
<Dark_Vampire> ooooooh shit
<igor> how i get .WMV videos plugins?
<OOD> !w32-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !win32-codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32-codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> i alwyas go get the codec pack from the mplayer homepage
<Dr_willis> :)
<OOD> stupid bot is such a perfectionist :P
<felixjet> what happen if i umount hda1 ? (where linux is running xD)
<OOD> there's a package of the w32 codecs in multiverse
<OOD> so it's easier to just apt-get it
<Dr_willis> !find codec
<ubotu> Found: python2.4, python2.5, libavcodec-dev, libavcodec0d, libcommons-codec-java (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> !find w32
<ubotu> Found: mingw32, mingw32-binutils, mingw32-runtime
<Dr_willis> heh.
<OOD> !find win32
<ubotu> Found: avifile-win32-plugin
<robotgeek> w32codecs is illegal
<felixjet> what happen if i umount hda1 ? (where linux is running xD)
<OOD> no its not
<Dr_willis> robotgeek,  thats what i was thinking . its no longer in the repos.. got to use the plf, or mplayer pacakges.
<robotgeek> yup Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> is the PLF still supporting ubuntu?
<Dark_Vampire> i dont know if its illegal... but does it matter? ^^
<Dark_Vampire> information should be open to anyone
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: i would guess so
<martalli> Illegality does matter...even if you aren't going to jail, you might find yourself slapped wqith a lawsuit or somesuch...at least consider not installing ibdvdcss and such on the computers at work...
<Dr_willis> i alwasy get my videos from... err... never mind..
<Dark_Vampire> ok computers on work is sthg different^^
<Dr_willis> :)
<martalli> Can I ask a quick hardware question?
<Dr_willis> Sure!
<Dr_willis> why not!
<martalli> I have an older homemade comp with a 2500 barton proc, and a nforce2 mb.  The mb died...i have been told that nforce2 isn't the best choice for linux. Should I pick a different chipset or try to find another nforce2?
<martalli> I was going to replace the mb and maybe donate it to my preschooler's class (maybe sell the idea of edubuntu to the school in the process)
<robotgeek> martalli: werent you running linux on it before
<martalli> dual booting xpa nd linux.  I had some problems, but I think it was from the ati aiw card (that was a pre-linux addition)
<martalli> but see, now I have the "opportunity" to start all over ont he mb and w2ondered if this advice was right, and if there was a better choice
<robotgeek> i'm new to the 'PC" world, so no clue
<Lam_> kmplayer didn't purge itself correctly.  how do i remove entries from the "Open with..." drop down?
<lnxkde> how can I make kmix to use OSS instead of alsa?
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  i recall seeing them in the err... hmm where you set file assoications, you can reorder/remove/add those things.
<Lam_> Dr_willis: lol i have no idea what you're talking about :(
<Dr_willis> explore the os. its where you set file assoications. :P ill have to look for it myself.
<Lam_> i can go to "Open with..." >> "Other..."
<Jucato> Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations ?
<Lam_> and it lets me assign a particular command or program to any file association
<Lam_> mm i'll try that
<Dr_willis> Konwueror -> settings --> configure --> file assoication
<Dr_willis> :) logical place for it i guess. lol
* Jucato whistles silently
<Dr_willis> hmm.. the .divx icon has a netscape logo.. odd
<Lam_> oh wow, it's everywhere
<Lam_> i have to remove it like, 300 times
* lnxkde has a HDA intel audio card (ICH6) and I get sound on all things exept on Enemy Territory and some games.
<lnxkde> how can I fix this?
<Lam_> lol i'm stupid, what a waste of time
<Lam_> i was wondering why the hell there were so many instances of KMPlayer without a way to remove it, and realized it was in ~/.local/share/applications.  removed it there and they all disappeared
<Lam_> Dr_willis, Jucato:  thanks
<Jucato> np
<gurumeditationer> Is it just me or are there kde headers missing in the 6.10 debs?
<gurumeditationer> In particular stuff like kactionmenu.h
<Jucato> kde-devel
<gurumeditationer> Both kde-devel and kde-devel-extras installed
<Dr_willis> kde-devel-extra-extras-extra-read-all-all-about-it
<dennister> good evening all
<dennister> hi LeeJunFan
<dennister> has anyone here ever used dvdshrink in linux?
<dennister> i was quite happy with it in windoze, but it originated as open source, and I'm wondering why it's not in the repos?
<Dr_willis> I would guess licensing issues, it may not be fully gpl.. or theres no one wanting to maintain it.
<Dr_willis> !find dvdshrink
<ubotu> Package/file dvdshrink does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> not everything that's FOSS are in Ubuntu's repositories
<faked_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dennister> yes, i realize that...i was looking on mr.bass's site (the originator) and he's certainly maintaining it...probably is licensing issues
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu Linux DVDShrink DVDDecrypter Guide  http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i tend to just rip dvd to avi...
<dennister> i mean, he's using the legal loophole that it is legal to make one backup copy
<Dr_willis> then from AVI to PSP format.
<Dr_willis> hmm.. that guide has a few typeos :)
<dennister> microshaft finally sent me my xp/mce disks yesterday, and i don't want to use them without a backup this time...in case it gets cracked/damaged from overuse again :(
<Dr_willis> Hmm... you are wanting to use dvdshrink for that?
<dennister> not that i want to keep reinstalling it, but it's so buggy...Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> perhaps i am confused as  what xp/mce disks are... :)
<dennister> like i said: it's fully legal to make one backup copy
<Dr_willis> from an 'os' point of view.. you are licensing the os. .:) i dont see wny you cant legally have several dozen copies..  the media it came on is not the os. :)
<Dr_willis> heck they sell pc's wth windows with no media to restore it. heh.
<dennister> i used it originally when i was authoring an original training dvd...and i couldn't figure out why 90 minutes of video couldn't fit on a dvd...yes, ur right
<Dr_willis> but I dont plan on using windows again any time soon.
<faked_> Heeeeeeeey whattup! Long story short, I'm trying to run Oregon Trail in wine, but I have NOOOOOO idea how to use wine since I never really have on my own before, I've always followed a buncha instructions >_>. So how do I get this to run?
<Dr_willis> Allchin says Vista doesn't need antivirus? Nope.  http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061111-8199.html
<Dr_willis> wine whatever.exe
<Dr_willis> in its most basic way
<Dr_willis> faked_,  isent that a dos game?
<dennister> i'd rather not myself, especially now that i'm so close to having mythtv up and running smoothly, but i still need it for collaboration work with publishers
<Dr_willis> or ya got the re-release-for windows?
<dennister> vista/windows not need anti-virus?!!? not likely
<dennister> of course, the ppl you have to be careful of in terms of security for vista is ms themselves
<dennister> what with their wpa/wga lockouts
<dennister> Dr_willis: i'm having a bit of an issue  with sound in mythtv...i can play music there, and it uses mplayer for avi files; I can hear the audio in mplayer without myth, but not in myth...any clues?
<dennister> i can also see the video from my tuner in mplayer, but no sound
<Dr_willis> sounds like codec issues..
<Dr_willis> what does mythtv even use to play videos?
<Dr_willis> can it be set to use some other player. Hmm..
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: depends on whether you decoding is in hw/sw, maybe?
<dennister> yes, it's gotta be codecs, but somehow i can't get at the codecs in myth to change them
<Dr_willis> yea - there is that also
* robotgeek will soon be getting into that!
<dennister> now yesterday, with another edgy isntallation, i could hear audio and see video, both from the tuner, using mplayer
<dennister> robotgeek: u intending to install mythtv?
<robotgeek> dennister: yes, but my current motherboard is broken, and internet does not work. i guess i will tackle that issue later
<robotgeek> i do have a el cheapo card supposed to work under linux
<dennister> and i'm using hw decoding, software encoding, with a hauppauge 250
<dennister> what's ur card?
<robotgeek> i have a sarbent pci card, it is supposed to work, everythign software
<dennister> bttv chipset, or conexant?
<robotgeek> hmm, the mythtv wiki said bttv, i think
<robotgeek> lemme check
<robotgeek> dennister: BT848 chipset
<dennister> I'm wondering if i can't change the codecs in mysql-server/phpmyadmin...
<dennister> robotgeek: ur lucky then...u won't be limited to myth
<robotgeek> dennister: what do you mean, limited to myth?
<dennister> all the other tv apps seem to be bt-based...i didn't have much of a choice about myth
<dennister> my hauppauge uses ivtv drivers, which are incompatible with kdetv, tvtime, xawtv, motiv...
<robotgeek> dennister: well, all i was shooting for is myth :)
<dennister> that's what i meant about being 'limited to myth'...why do u want myth?
<robotgeek> however, all the brunt of the work will need to be done be my cpu
<robotgeek> to watch tv, that's about it
<dennister> it's extremely challenging to install...u need a whole lamp server, the lirc remotes are a biatch...
<dennister> i've only been using linux for 3.5 months, and everyone agrees: mythtv is not for newbies
<jutty> hey i havean 80 gig hard drive with windows and ubuntu on it i wanna resize my wndows partition to give linux more space how should i do that?
<robotgeek> dennister: crap, linux says philips semiconductor
<robotgeek> i suppose i should return the card.
<tarak> hello everyone
<dennister> pretty well all the actual progress i've made with mythtv is over the past week..cause with edgy you can download the drivers from repos
<dennister> hi tarak
<dennister> jutty: u resize windows partition with gparted
<jutty> it wouldnt let me resize
<jutty> ahh i used qparted
<dennister> use the livecd to /resize/install...no? is the windows full?
<robotgeek> dennister: got a link, i want to install :)
<tarak> i am pretty new at this, i just installed ubuntu 6.06.. I want to upgrade gaim since it closes by itself as soon as it gets my MSN contact list. I downloaded rpm file from gaim and now i dont know what to do with it
<tarak> can someone please help me?
<jutty> no the windows isnt full
<dennister> yes jutty, qt parted won't let u resize
<Dr_willis> tarak,  you are totally doing it wrong.
<dennister> or it says it has resized, but it hasn't
<tarak> Dr_willis: please help me do it right
<Dr_willis> tarak,  for starters kubuntu dosent use rpms, it uses the apt-get system  which uses '.debs'
<fumbalah> tarak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaim_2%2e0_Beta_3_Quick_Install?highlight=%28gaim%29
<Dr_willis> tarak,  the latest ubuntu (edgy) 6.10 just came out a few weeks ago. You may want to install that. It will have newer versions of a lot of things.
<jutty> do i have to unmout the ntfs partition first?
<jutty> thats the only option itll give me
<dennister> jutty: try the ubuntu or kubuntu livecd...it uses gparted...it will leave the ntfs partition unmounted
<dennister> by default
<jutty> cant i just unmount it in gparted right now?
<dennister> is there an option to do that? if so, yes
<tarak> thanks alot Dr_willis , and i will do that as soon as my CDs ship :)
<dennister> u should never try to resize a parition while it's mounted
<Dr_willis> tarak,  you could upgrade to edgy. :) but that may not work well for some people.
<jutty> i unmunted it and hen it only gave me the ption to format to:
<robotgeek> dennister: wow, i think i got lucky. my card is supposed to be "well supported"
<dennister> jutty: r u still using qtparted?
<jutty> no
<jutty> gparted
<dennister> robotgeek: that's great
<tarak> Dr_willis: i have monthly bandwidth limit so i should save it for things i need more :(
<dennister> jutty: hmmm...it's been a little while for me since i used the livecd's to install
<robotgeek> dennister: now to install dvbutils without internet!
<dennister> good luck robotgeek...i don't envy u
<tarak> when i double click on my ntfs partition, i get an error unable to mount... can someone please help me to fix it?
<dennister> jutty: u certainly do NOT want that windows system drive reformatted
<jutty> i know
<jutty> i still wanna use it
<jutty> just i want some of the space repartioioned for linux
<dennister> i was at a ubuntu-for-newbies meeting tonight, and they were showing how to use gparted to resize a working windoze parition
<xsacha> ntfs partition?
<jutty> yes
<dennister> jutty: u may have to use windows to clean it out, defrag, and resize...although ti's wierd that gparted won't resize it without wanting to format it
<jutty> im installing ntfstoosl right now
<xsacha> i think resizing ntfs is still unsafe
<dennister> xsacha: u probably know more about gparted than i do...
<xsacha> it has worked for me before, but some people have lost data with it
<xsacha> no, i dont use gparted
<dennister> those blasted ntfs partitions! so picky
<robotgeek> dennister: if i install dvb-utils, can i watch tv thru it?
<dennister> when i'm working with windoze, i typically use tools like parition magic 8 or acronis true image
<dennister> dvb is for europe
<jutty> ok i have rssizing started
<jutty> lol
<dennister> it's their version of hdtv
<robotgeek> what do i need then? dennister , just analog. no hd stuff for me
<dennister> good for u jutty
<jutty> lol thnks for the gparted and ntfstools tip
<dennister> motv is supposed to be just a newer version of xawtv...lots of people like tvtime, and there's even kdetv
<dennister> i don't think any of them are pvr's tho...where r u robotgeek?
<robotgeek> dennister: usa.
<dennister> ok...stay away from vdr then...that's mainly for europe, too...lol, i tried that too, with kanotix
<robotgeek> crap, is there a knome utility? i have ubuntu edgy installed.
<dennister> robotgeek: try tvtime
<robotgeek> thanks
<dennister> it might work out of the box, and doesn't take so long to figure out IF it will work
<dennister> robotgeek: i love edgy cause of the ivtv...but u might find it even easier to install myth with ur bt-based card
<dennister> hey jutty: hows the progress?
<jutty> i freed the psace and lessened my windows partition
<jutty> now i have 25 gigs of unallocated space
<dennister> have u tried out the windows yet?
<jutty> cani add that to my linux partition?
<jutty> nope should i?
<dennister> make sure it's safe...yes
<jutty> brb
<dennister> then, continue to install the ubuntu
<dennister> too late
<dennister> hi faked_ :)
<faked_> Hey, my computer got screwy. Did you get my question from before?
<dennister> no, sorry?
<faked_> oh. well then.
<faked_> Long story short, I dunno how to use wine, but I wanna play Oregon Trail
<faked_> Halp?
<river> Hello, I currently have two hardrives, a 40G master with windows, and a 120G slave with pclinuxos, I wish to eliminate the 40G from the computer and make the 120G the Master... how can this be done?
<river> pclinuxos=kubuntu, typo
<dennister> sorry, i haven't tried wine yet...perhaps xsacha?
<faked_> never heard of it >_>
<faked_> can I just get it in synaptic or something?
<dennister> river: you change the drives to master/slave by wiping the windows drive, and using it as a lvm to the linux drive
<dennister> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<river> dennister, I don't want the windows drive in the computer anymore, I am giving the windows drive away
<dennister> u install wine properly first, including from the repos, and then u might be able to install the orgon trail...but that's just my guess
<dennister> river: oh, i c. then u open ur box, take the drive out, and use cable select/jumpers to make it the master
<dennister> the bigger drive is the one u change cables/jumpers with, that is
<dennister> then, when u refire up the computer with just the remianing drive, the bios should detect the difference
<river> dennister, only problem, the root still refers to instelf as hdb
<dennister> river: you will probably have to reconfigure grub's map, too, and do some editing of that
<river> should be hda
<river> I am using lilo
<river> btw
<dennister> oh, i'm afraid i know nothing of lilo, but u should be able to edit that, too
<dennister> river: i'm afraid this is getting out of my league, so perhaps a more experienced helper than this noob is in order
<dennister> i'm used to going into the box and redoing things, but <4 months with Linux means that i don't want to give anyone a bum steer
<river> dennister, ok, cool, hopefully someone does know, I think I must edit fstab, but not sure what other files
<river> I figured out "redo-lilo" fixes the bootloader
<dennister> fstab and lilo, possibly nmap or something like that...the drive mapper
<dennister> lol...easier than we thought :)
<dennister> now i need to go to bed..after midnight, and i only had 2 tiny naps this morning after being awake for 24 hours
<dennister> if jutty comes back, perhaps someone could help him install the ubuntu?
<dennister> g'night all
<jutty> my windows do work
<jutty> does*
<jutty> now i just need help relocating the unallocated sace to my ubuntu
<river> jutty, use Qtparted
<jutty> not gparted this time?
<robotgeek> jutty: if you start the installer up, it should automagically use the free spac
<jutty> which installer
<jutty> i already have a dual boot running btw
<jutty> im on ubuntu right now
<jutty> i took space off ntfs partition
<jutty> and want it used towards ubuntu
<robotgeek> jutty: oh, cool. what do you need to do then.
<river> jutty, yeah, so do what I suggested, go to synaptic and install qtparted
<jutty> i already did
<river> cool
<robotgeek> just format it as ext3 using whatever (gparted/qtparted)
<jutty> someone else in here was helping me a minute ago
<robotgeek> jutty: he left, so we are picking up the ball
<river> jutty, qtparted will also let you resize the nt partition
<jutty> ahh thanks
<jutty> i already unallocated the sace off ntfs
<robotgeek> jutty: cool, it should show up in parted. just right clikc,, and new
<jutty> primary or exntened partition?
<river> jutty, or you can resize an existing ubuntu parition, as long as its not mounted
<river> *partition
<jutty> i would liketo resize my current ubuntu partition
<jutty> but can i unmount it while running dapper?
<river> jutty, no, best to use the kubuntu live cd to do that
<jutty> so use the dapper live cd run gparted and itll let me umount and resize my existing ext3 ubuntu partition?
<river> jutty, unless you want to resize your home partition, which means log out as user, log back in as root
<river> then resize your home
<jutty> i wanna resize all of ubuntu
<jutty> if possible
<Lam_> how do i turn xdmcp on in kubuntu?
<river> jutty, how big is your root?
<jutty> im not sure
<Lam_> whoops. xdmcp is only on gnome
<jutty> i that my linux swap?
<Lam_> .. i think
<river> jutty, no, look in qtparted to see its size, its the one labled "  /  "
<jutty> it only lists hdc1 2 and 3
<river> jutty, which one did you install ubuntu on? (those 3 are your primary partitions
<river> or are your 3 HD devices
<jutty> i have 1 hd
<jutty> 3 partitions
<jutty> one windows and one linux
<jutty> linux containing swap and ext 3 right?
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey, if I delete some files, can I get their names back?
<river> jutty, ok, so you didn't make a seperate root and home when you installed then
<jutty> i dont think so
<river> that means you must use the live cd if you wish to resize
<jutty> ok thanks
<jutty> ill go try that
<robotgeek> Digital_Pioneer: there might be some undelete utils for linux, i am not sure
<Digital_Pioneer> robotgeek: I'm thinking more like logs.
<river> I should have told jutty to just reinstall
<Digital_Pioneer> robotgeek: Like, a log that lists file deletions, among other things.
<river> and make a seperate home this time :P
<robotgeek> Digital_Pioneer: nope, unless you logged
<Digital_Pioneer> robotgeek: So no logs keep file removals?
<Digital_Pioneer> Does anyone know of an undelete tool for EXT3?
<robotgeek> Digital_Pioneer: not sure, sorry
<qu1ckfr0st> anyone here know how to install java for firefox on mozilla?
<qu1ckfr0st> i mean... on kubuntu.
<robotgeek> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<robotgeek> qu1ckfr0st: ^^
<qu1ckfr0st> no way to do it through adept?
<river> Digital_Pioneer, in linux, no matter file system, files are gone when deleted
<robotgeek> qu1ckfr0st: enable multiverse, and install it from there
<Digital_Pioneer> river: I just read that deleted files are turned to 0s in the binary...
<Digital_Pioneer> river: So I guess that's pretty much the sum of it.
<qu1ckfr0st> robotgeek: how do i "enable multiverse"
<robotgeek> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Digital_Pioneer> river: But I'd say that it's only in EXT3, not all Linux.
<Lam_> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<robotgeek> qu1ckfr0st: it is explained in the desktop guide. Kmenu-> help
<river> Digital_Pioneer, I have just never heard of any undelete feature ever in linux, would be interested to hear of it though
<Digital_Pioneer> river: I did apt-cache search undelete.
<Digital_Pioneer> river: This is what I found: recover - Undelete files on ext2 partitions
<dragonfly7> Does Beagle work on KDE?
<Jucato> !kerry
<ubotu> kerry: a KDE frontend for the Beagle desktop search daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 150 kB, installed size 776 kB
<river> Digital_Pioneer, interesting, too bad I use Reiser, I am careful
<compilerwriter> Is there a handy dandy keyboard mapping software somewhere here in kde?
<Digital_Pioneer> Is there any way to access the journal of my EXT3?
<felixjet> hi
<robotgeek> compilerwriter: K-Menu -> System Setting -?> regions and accessibilty
<felixjet> when i start kubuntu, i directly appear on console mode login. how i switch back to graphical?
<Digital_Pioneer> felixjet: What display manager?
<felixjet> digital_pioneer what u mean
<robotgeek> felixjet: do you know if your gui works?
<felixjet> of course
<Digital_Pioneer> felixjet: KDM, GDM, XDM?...
<felixjet> KDM
<Digital_Pioneer> felixjet: Have you tried /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<felixjet> nope, ill try
<felixjet> and btw, how to download a compiled kernel?
<felixjet> that apt-get install linux headers ...
* Digital_Pioneer hasn't a clue.
<felixjet> which is the correct word, when i use apt-cache i get tons of results, and i cant view them in console
<robotgeek> felixjet, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<felixjet> thank you!
<felixjet> brb
<compilerwriter> robotgeek that helped me with my numlock key thanks.  I want to swap my cap lock and my left control keys.  Heavy Emacs user.
<SpAwN> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<robotgeek> compilerwriter: hmm, i use vi :)
<robotgeek> vim, rather
<compilerwriter> I was once a power user of vi, but I switched to emacs in the 90s.
<compilerwriter> Holy Christ I just realized I am old.
<jutty> i tried runing the live cd and running gparted
<jutty> to rezise my ubuntu partition but it doesnt let me use the unallocated space
<CVirus> compilerwriter: how old ?
<compilerwriter> Old enough to have been a power user of vi that switched to gnuemacs.
<compilerwriter> At the time emacs was like version 7 I think.  Had really great C coding mode. Kept my variables straight for me and made my code all nice and tidy.
<felixjet> damn it
<robotgeek> emacs is now v 9? (21.x)
<felixjet> i cant run xorg
<felixjet> when i start kubuntu, appears directly the console mode
<robotgeek> felixjet: check logs in /var/log/xorg.log
<felixjet> and that kdm restart didnt work
<xsacha> gotta love burn: http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/552/burnyl6.png
<robotgeek> look for lines with (EE)
<jontec> how do I add a directory to my path?
<felixjet> how i do in console?
<jontec> so that I can access it through Konsole?
<compilerwriter> gnome had a keymapper I sure kde has one here somewhere I just can't seem to find it.
<felixjet> !xorg
<robotgeek> felixjet: cd /var/log/
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<felixjet> robotgeek i mean how to open the log in a console mode
<robotgeek> felixjet: pico xorg.log
<robotgeek> or less
<xsacha> felixjet: vim /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<felixjet> okey
<felixjet> brb, its so annoying quit irssi to do things xD
<robotgeek> xsacha: please dont recommend vim to a new user
<robotgeek> or emacs, for the matter
<Jucato> nano at least, or Kate :P
<xsacha> gah he quit irssi
<Jucato> ah he's on CLI? nano then :P
<jutty> hey r obotgeek
<jutty> i ran live cd but it wouldnt let me use the unallocated space to resize my partition
<felixjet> back, okey the file was called Xorg.0.log
<felixjet> and the (EE) i found was about nvidia cannot load his module
<xsacha> felixjet: try alt+f2 and then alt+f1 right now
<compilerwriter> vim isn't all that bad robotgeek. and Hell emacs has a tutorial.
<felixjet> thanks xsacha haha xD
<jontec> where is .profile located on Kubuntu? I need to add something to my path
<xsacha> so you can open your Xorg.0.log right now :) and stay on irssi
<robotgeek> compilerwriter: same with vim too
<robotgeek> felixjet: did you install the binary driver ?
<compilerwriter> yes it does.  It isn't quite as obvious though.
<felixjet> yes, but while installing, it sais that installation cant find a precompiled kernel, and it needs to compile a new one
<compilerwriter> Everyone should learn vim though.  You never know when you might be in a situation where that is all that you might have.
<felixjet> and then, it gives 2 errors about can not find X directorys, and will put files in /usr/lib/ by default
<Jucato> felixjet: did you install the nvidia-glx package? or you got the driver from nvidia.com?
<felixjet> from nvidia
<Jucato> ah... no wonder...
<compilerwriter> Now can someone please tell me how one rebinds ones keys in kde?
<felixjet> i forgot aptitude... xd
<Jucato> compilerwriter: you mean keyboard shortcuts?
<robotgeek> compilerwriter: oh, sorry. it thought you already found it
<felixjet> i only need to download and install it right? dont need to uninstall the old ones
<jontec> join #ubuntu
<jutty> you have any idea why it wouldnt let me use the unallocated space to resize my partition?
<jontec> wrong place sorry
<compilerwriter> Nope No joy.
<felixjet> what about nvidia-kernel-source ? i need it?
<compilerwriter> I did find where to tun my numlock on on login though.  That was a plus.  I was getting tired of accidently moving my cursor about.
<robotgeek> compilerwriter: damn, i dont have my kde up currently. sec
<Jucato> compilerwriter: keyboard shortcuts?
<compilerwriter> no jucato.  I need remap I want to swap to keys on the keyboard.
<compilerwriter> Need the caps lock to function as ctrl and vice versa.
<Jucato> felixjet: I would guess you need linux-restricted-modules-xxxx too?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: I'm not sure, but in Keyboard Shortcuts, there's a tab there called Modifier Keys
<felixjet> which one? i have generic right now
<robotgeek> compilerwriter: http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/emacs-en/MovingTheCtrlKey
<felixjet> is not better 386 or 686 ??
<Jucato> felixjet: then linux-restricted-modules-generic
<compilerwriter> That might be it, but I have no clue how that works.  Will that remap it for just emacs or for good.
<Jucato> generic encompasses all architectures (except PPC and AMD64)
<Jucato> compilerwriter: for good, I think...
<jutty> arg
<dragonfly7> What is the application that lets you have desktop widgets in KDE?
<dragonfly7> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfly7> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfly7> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Jucato> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Jucato> dragonfly7: ^^^^
<dragonfly7> Jucato: thank you. I couldn't remember the name.
<felixjet> !configure xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure xorg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> mmmmm
<felixjet> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<felixjet> how to reconfigure it?
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> felixjet: ^^^^
<felixjet> thanks
<felixjet> pffffff
<felixjet> i just reinstalled kubuntu and now ill need to do again coz i cant run graphical mode
<thuan> hello, which pkg I need to install to get alsa c header files?
<Lam_> !krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 968 kB
<felixjet> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> !dpgk-reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpgk-reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lam_> is krdc only a connection platform?  it doesn't provide a feature to enable the computer to become host?
<larson9999> anyone here give win .9.25 a try in edgy?  i wonder if it fixes things
<Jack1> hi guys
<Jack1> can anyone help?
<Jack1> after an correct upgrade to edgy eft, i cannot login anymore, but from console with startx i can enter a gnome session
<Jack1> if i enter my details it kicks me out to the login screen after few seconds
<Jack1> someone told me it might be with xauthority related
<Jack1> there is enough space on all partitions
<robotgeek> Jack1: you said gnome?
<robotgeek> Jack1: why not try #ubuntu (or some overflow thing pushed you ehre)
<robotgeek> Jack1: i would try deleting .xauthority, and rm -rf .ICE-authority
<chatoros> hi everybody
<chatoros> how i can get channels ??
<phisrow> Greetings all. Could any of you tell me how to have a script execute on login with KDE?
<soundmaster80> does anyone have an idea when the 9629 nvidia driver will be added to the repos?
<soundmaster80> does anyone have an idea when the 9629 nvidia driver will be added to the repos?
<xsacha> soundmaster80: i think they arent adding it because it has a few bugs and doesn't work on old gpus
<xsacha> is it 2xx and 3xx or something?
<soundmaster80> 6600gt?
<soundmaster80> well, if it has bugs still then i'll leave it alone
<suslik> Just installed 6.10, LCD's backlight stays on after "xset dpms force off" Does it work properly for anyone? Not sure under what category to file a bug.
<Linux_Galore> suslik: I have a feeling kde can overirde the X defaults for that, have you looked in kcontrol
<suslik> I went fairly deep into the wiki and acpi scripts. No matter which way you start, in the end, the scipts call "xset dpms force off", In my special case followed by "radeontools !#$!"
<suslik> <Linux_Galore> for most people, "xset" kills the backlight, if "vbetool dpms off" does. In my case, vbetool DOES kill the backlight, but xset doesn't. So if anyone's LCD's light shuts off and they are not on Radeon, it's either generic ACPI in the kernel, or the X's ati driver
<T3hWiz0rd> yay kubuntu! init 1 crashes you! j00 rule!
<suslik> <T3hWiz0rd>: That's nothing. Fedora Core 6 seg faults on boot if you put reaiser partition in fstab - that was very fun to troubleshoot.
<youser> hey my dapper updated and went from tcl/tk 8.4 to 8.5 now my amsn oesnt work any help there?
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone know why kubuntu wont save the changes i make to the power saver settings for the LIFE of it
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: in Dapper? I think it's a bug
<T3hWiz0rd> edgy
<Jucato> hm.. that's strange..
<T3hWiz0rd> it'll save it unti lX restarts
<T3hWiz0rd> the second X restarts
<suslik> Yeah, it reverts to the defaut 3h (or something like that) for me as well.
<T3hWiz0rd> back to 5 hours it goes and 5 hours is bullshit.
<T3hWiz0rd> pardon my french of cours
<Jucato> from the Monitor & Display -> Power saving tab?
<T3hWiz0rd> yup
<suslik> <Jucato>: Yeh, that's the one.
<T3hWiz0rd> it auto reverts to 5 hours
<Jucato> hm... that's strange... I disabled it and it has stayed disabled...
<T3hWiz0rd> its so annoying i almost want to leave kubuntu cos its not worth blowing my hardware or causing screen burn
<Jucato> the last time I remember having this kind of problem was Dapper with KDE 3.5.4...
<T3hWiz0rd> all i know is its annoying and im about to drop kubuntu over it
<suslik> <T3hWiz0rd>: it's the little things, aren't they :)
<T3hWiz0rd> well this little thing can cause a costly hardware problem at some point
<T3hWiz0rd> as my monitor is aging and screen burn is an increasing concern for me
<T3hWiz0rd> i've never heard of something as dumb as a 5 hour default for power saver options
<youser> hey my dapper updated and went from tcl/tk 8.4 to 8.5 now my amsn oesnt work any help there?
<suslik> My distro is Osuse 10.1, following the news, went investigating other distros. Tried to spend a week on each one. Could't handle Fedora - KDE is too crude, too stock. No button for suspend in shutdown dialog. In kubuntu - my monitor whouldn't sleep at all. It's always the little nags that spoil the fun.
<firephoto> T3hWiz0rd: the timeout setting is working here.
<suslik> I would expect a lot of former OSuse ppl to come to Kubuntu and whine about little things. Suse's attention to details spoil users for good.
<suslik> <firephoto>: Do you know what Kubuntu calls in the end to save the setting? Is it part of KDE config, or one of the system services?
<Jucato> Session Manager?
<firephoto> T3hWiz0rd: I don't think mine is set from that mon n disp settings though, I see that uses admin.. must be in my ~/.kde somewhere.
<Jucato> the one with Restore from previous session stuff?
<firephoto> suslik: no, not sure what you mean
<nige_> anyone running a billion7402gl adsl modem?
<T3hWiz0rd> this has been a known bug in kde for quite some time
<firephoto> that display module doesn't work anyway (again), i have a custom xorg.conf for my twinview setup is the reason I think.
<T3hWiz0rd> and still not fixed.
<firephoto> T3hWiz0rd, it works fine with a plain kde, it's the kubuntu tweaks that killed it.
<firephoto> i'm sure i have the setting in my ~/.kde is why it works fine here.
<firephoto> I had fixed it (or figured a way around it) when I had dapper so that why I got the timeout values set I'm sure.
<Jack1> hi
<Jack1> i got this login problem after an edgy upgrade, i read i could bypass this by setting up a new user
<Jack1> can i set up a new root user too?
<luca> hi everyone
<Jack1> hi
<luca> does someone know how to fix an unmounting swap partition problem?
<luca> mine is not mounted, which means I have slow computer and 1 gb wasted :(
<Jack1> swap is never mounted
<Jack1> (well i'm not sure) better ask the cracks here
<luca> it is not active nor mounted
<luca> I have checked with the proper command someone gave me here
<luca> ok thanx anyway :)
<Jack1> it is not used with /
<Jack1> its just swap
<Jack1> its different
<weedar> Anyone here using ksynaptics? First of all whenever I turn on SHMConfig in xorg.conf the mouse-pointer is "pulled" to the upper-left part of the screen and when shutting down the syndock application crashes with sigfault 11
<youser> whats the best workign amsn i cn have right now?
<shinobi2> howto enable mouse in vim?
<robotgeek> shinobi2: gvim, you mean?
<shinobi2> nope, vim
<shinobi2> xterm
<youser> damn amsn and tcltk
<unix_infidel> shinobi2: you mean mouse scrolling?
<shinobi2> unix_infidel: i mean mouse as click and position cursor over there.
<unix_infidel> shinobi2: that's gvim.
<unix_infidel> i dont think there's a way to do that in xterm+vim
<unix_infidel> or...hmm, lemme fire up linux, might be.
<shinobi2> unix_infidel: ....=(
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<houssem> hello !
<Werdnum> anybody here good with openvpn on k/ubuntu?
<anthony_> bonjour
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> How can I see a list of files owned by a package?
<Jucato> sredna: dpkg -L <.deb package> ?
<pihhan> hello
<sredna> Jucato: I don't know where the package is, but it is installed
<pihhan> how can i control order of my sound cards in alsa?
<sredna> I need to figure out where the qt4 package put it's binaries
<Jucato> sredna: ah
<Jucato> hold on... you can do it in the apt:/ kioslave but if you want a command line equivalent....
<pihhan> sredna: try opening its package in ark
<pihhan> dpkg -L does display its files once it is installed
<houssem> does anyone have runed emule with wine ??
<robotgeek> sredna: isn't there a qt-config command
<sredna> robotgeek: Yes, but how would I know where it was put?
<robotgeek> oh, locate maybe?
<robotgeek> or find :)
<sredna> It was renamed to qtconfig-qt4, but it does not help
* sredna does *not* think kubuntu is good for kde development
<sredna> At least I probably need to compile qt4 on my own
<sredna> And install it properly
<Jucato> sredna: I could find the apt command for it, but in Konqueror, you can use apt:/ to search for the package and see its descriptions, including the files that it installs
<Jucato> sredna: better talk to Riddell or some of the devs, they know better when it comes to development. (that would include robotgeek :P)
<lainproliant> i am trying to compile a program with pango as a dependency (gens-rc3), and its throwing linker errors at me
<robotgeek> heh, i tht sredna was a dev :)
<Jucato> robotgeek: yes, but only recently using Kubuntu, iirc
<lainproliant>  /usr/bin/../lib/libpangooft2-1.0.so.0: undefined reference to 'pango_font_description_get_gravity' and six others
<robotgeek> hmm, okay
<lainproliant> i downloaded and installed from source from ftp.gtk.org pango 1.15
<lainproliant> its kinda odd because i compiled wxWidgets from source and it required pango as well
<lainproliant> maybe gens-rc3 doesn't like me lol
<maniel> hi
<realfolkblues> hi people
<lainproliant> hello
<maniel> what's the default windeco in kubuntu dapper?
<Jucato> Crystal
<Ace2016> Hi all
<maniel> i found it nice and wanted to install it in my distro:)
<Jucato> Edgy also has Crystal, but modified kubuntu buttons
<maniel> thanks:)
<Ace2016> is there any sort update block list or something? i've installed 0pen0ffice 2.0.3 and i want adept to stop trying to update it, 00 2.0.4 keeps crashing a lot
<realfolkblues> I just installed 6.10 and it boots up to a screen full of weird colors. So i tryed to do the f1 thing to bring up a commang line to configure x but it wont bring up the command line any help?
<lainproliant> hmm
<lainproliant> i had that problem with this laptop too
<lainproliant> a framebuffer issue it may be
<lainproliant> try removing splash from the kernel parameters in your /etc/fstab if possible
<Jucato> realfolkblues: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<realfolkblues> lainproliant: i cant bring up command how do i do that?
<Jucato> lainproliant: actually, it would be /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lainproliant> do you get a grub menu?
<lainproliant> oh that's right
<lainproliant> hehe stupid me
<lainproliant> fstab is a list of mounts
<nickste> hey all
* lainproliant slaps self
* Jucato slaps lainproliant too :P
<nickste> How can I check my current screen refresh rate?
<lainproliant> thanks jucato :P
<realfolkblues> Jucato: lol thanks i was doing ctrl f1 i feel dumb
<Jucato> realfolkblues: I think Alt+F1 would also do it
<lainproliant> well, if i didn't remove splash, i would still eventually make it to X
<realfolkblues> Jucato: i did that also did not work only ctrl+alt+f1 works for me
<lainproliant> but if i tried to use any virual consoles, it would fade to odd colors again lol
<lainproliant> virtual*
<Ace2016> can't you add a command to grub? by editing the startup line to remove the frame buffer?
<realfolkblues> Jucato: whats that reconfigure x command?
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<realfolkblues> Jucato: i'm noob still
<realfolkblues> Jucato thanks!
<lainproliant> that's what i had to do Ace2016
<Jucato> Ace2016: you can edit menu.lst or do the modifications in the GRUB menu
<lainproliant> yep ^_^
<lainproliant> well, i am going to tackle this installation again
<lainproliant> stupid pango always gives me problems lol
<Ace2016> Jucato: i know i was just asking if it is possible to remove the frame buffer
<Jucato> ah a grub option? hm... probably
<pihhan> is there some voip phone in kubuntu or universe?
<Ace2016> skype?
<Jucato> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jucato> :p
<fdoving> !kphone
<ubotu> kphone: Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6 (edgy), package size 406 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<realfolkblues> 6.10 supports mtp mp3 players now right?
<Jucato> ?
<realfolkblues> Jucato: mtp aka playforsure players
<Jucato> ah..
<pihhan> ah
<pihhan> kphone should have use audio tag
<pihhan> i think
<realfolkblues> i like the new look of 6.10
<realfolkblues> awww sweet! 6.10 has my wireless driver now lol
<sredna> Is there some utility in ubuntu to select a specific version of something?
<sredna> Like, which java or automake to use?
<Jucato> sredna: if they are installed already? I only know of "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<fdoving> sredna: nothing graphical as far as i know. but you have 'update-alternatives' on the commandline. it's basically managing the symlinks in /etc/alternatives/
<Jucato> sredna: you might want to look into /etc/alternatives for other options
<Jucato> er there
<fdoving> :)
<sredna> Update-alternatives is fine
* Jucato keeps quiet and hands fdoving the microphone
<sredna> I just hope I can select a version of qt
<fdoving> you can select qmake atleast.
<sredna> Otherwise, I don't understand how I am supposed to use kubuntu as a kde4 development platform
<Jucato> fdoving: maybe you can help him. :P
<sredna> If I can't select the entire thing I will remove the ubuntu qt4 packages and compile and install properly
<sredna> Because there are a bunch of stuff that needs to be in place
<robotgeek> sredna: at this point, maybe ping someone in #kubuntu-devel :)
<sredna> robotgeek: That could be an idea :)
<realfolkblues> is there a way to find out who added support for my wireless card caus i want to thanks him lol it was a pain in the ass to get to work in dapper
<igneh> hello
<pihhan> realfolkblues: changelog it its package?
<igneh> i'm trying to install kde from ubuntu...i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<igneh> now my loginscreen is kde-like, it still starts in gnome
<realfolkblues> pihhan maybe :)
<igneh> anyone know what went wrong?
<Jucato> igneh: did you choose "KDE" in the Session menu?
<igneh> mm
<igneh> session menu?
<igneh> i could have missed that... brb
<Jucato> igneh: yes. under the menu options in the login screen
<igneh> whoops
<igneh> brb :)
<realfolkblues> hmmmm my wireless can seee networks but cant connect to em
<realfolkblues> anyone got any ideas?
<igneh> ok, <- new :)
<realfolkblues> igneh hi
<igneh> love KDE tho :)
<igneh> another thing... tried to install ati drivers
<realfolkblues> i love the internet but i cant connect right now :(
<Jucato> !ati | igneh
<ubotu> igneh: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<igneh> ok :p
<realfolkblues> Jucato hey do you know anything about wireless beaing able to see networks but not connect?
<Jucato> realfolkblues: sorry, no
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I am looking for an IAX Client that works
<Flosoft> any good ones in the Repo's?
<Flosoft> I used IDEFISK before, but there is no package for Ubuntu :(
<realfolkblues> HAHA got it working nice
<Jucato> Flosoft: you can try looking in http://packages.ubuntu.com or type "apt:/" in Konqueror for a nice interface
<igneh>     *
<igneh>       Generate a new set of module dependencies so the fglrx driver starts properly.
<igneh> if the disabled list is empty i assume its ok?
<igneh> nm
<igneh> got it
<igneh> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<igneh> wow think it worked :)
<realfolkblues> i'm impressed that kubuntu has a 64bit driver for my wireless card when windows does not even have one
<momal> If I copyed everything in / (/dev/hda1) over to /dev/hdb1 then changed fstab to mount /dev/hdb1 as / would my system be fine after doing it?.. or would something else have to be changed ? only thing I can think of that would need changing would be grub.
<robotgeek> momal: i think you would need to run grub, rest all should be fine
<momal> what you mean by run grub? to set up MBR?
<robotgeek> momal: yes
<pihhan> use grub-install
<MRMorefield-ft> what is the command to remove something?
<MRMorefield-ft> remove?
<MRMorefield-ft> delete
<momal> MRM: rm ?
<MRMorefield-ft> ok
<MRMorefield-ft> thx
<momal> robotgeek, pihhan: thanks :)
<brett> I am having trouble installing a new game I downloaded of of the internet. Can someone help me trouble shoot it pls
<techNiKal> hi is there any software to create your own cbt in your own languages ? i want to create cbt for my language can anyone guide me about it please ?
<realfolkblues> i love automatrix
<brett> realfolkblues: How did you install automatrix?
<pihhan> brett: one think you have to know: you should install application with packages
<joe3k> brett: what game?
<brett> pihhan: i dont understand?
<brett> tremulous
<pihhan> brett: if there is not such package or it does not work, start looking for web to donwload something
<brett> i downloaded the .run file
<brett> then tried clicking on it
<pihhan> brett: linux is not single platform, installing programs is little bit different than in windows
<brett> pihhan: yeah i know... but how it is different and how to install i am still a little lost on
<robotgeek> brett: usually you install files using adept
<pihhan> brett: check your package manager, if there is not such package
<brett> ok
<brett> how do i check the package mananger
<pihhan> if you tell us name ot your game, we can help you more
<brett> pihhan: tremulous
<pihhan> menu/system/adept
<joe3k> brett: it's in repos
<pihhan> type app name
<brett> pihhan: in the console type that?\
<joe3k> brett: you can use adept or synaptic
<brett> ok when i open adept how do i install trem?
<pihhan> brett: no, in kde menu find adept icon
<joe3k> brett: alternatively if you like cmd line apt-cache search tremulous
<pihhan> you have to first find your package
<pihhan> so type game name into search box :)
<brett> pihhan: i have adept open
<brett> pihhan: how do i install with adept
<joe3k> brett: klick on the package and select install
<brett> i dont see the package
<momal> type tremulous in the box
<brett> momal: i did....nothing came up
<Chameleon22> i rebooted, not sure what happened before but all of the sda devices went mssing and now none of the USB devices (usb drive, usb flash drive, ipod) are loading - any suggestions?
<momal> hmm repos musn't be set up correctly.. its there because thats how I installed it :p
<momal> can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file onto http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca
<brett> momal: i am quite certain something is set up wrong
<brett> momal: ok...i was editing that earlier and might of screwed it up
<shanky> good morning
<brett> momal: i posted it
<momal> can you link me to the post please
<brett> momal: ok
<brett> momal: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/246556
<shanky> I have edgy installed with everything updated, but I can't find any package related to freenx I specially look for knx
<brett> momal: when i first installed kubuntu this morning the add remove programs had a list of games that were availible and now they are no longer on the list
<brett> momal: in case it helps.
<typecast> shanky: seems like there is no deb-package for it. so you'll have to compile it from source :/
<momal> brett: backup your old sources.list file then copy this | http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/246560 | into your sources.list file and change all the occurences of edgy to dapper
<brett> momal: ok doing that now
<BrightEyes_> hello.how can i add installation sources on kubuntu?
<pihhan> sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list for example
<pihhan> or manage with adept program
<brett> momal: ok done... should i restart now?
<momal> just open up adept and click fetch updates
<pihhan> brett: no, only do update of sources in adept
<BrightEyes_> pihhan: which path sources are the best to add?
<pihhan> BrightEyes_: i dont understand
<brett> pihhan: what do you mean?
<pihhan> brett: man, check how many buttons you have there
<pihhan> one of them is update or something like
<pihhan> press it
<brett> pihhan: in adept?
<momal> brett: sudo apt-get update OR click fetch updates in adept
<pihhan> brett: yeah
<BrightEyes_> momal: i want to add extra sources...to get mplayer etc
<brett> pihhan: below the menu you mean?
<brett> pihhan: i have 6
<BrightEyes_> i installed everything about xfce and when i get into xfce it brings a blue screen waiting to load up smth and then it stops and i have to reboot
<brett> momal: i did the sudo one and it failed several but others went through
<pihhan> brett: is that so hard read the name below button?
<brett> pihhan: huh?
<pihhan> brett: i dont know how your button is called, as i have czech localization
<pihhan> just push that damn rotated arrows button
<brett> pihhan: fetch updates? i pushed it
<BrightEyes_> brett which sources i should add?
<brett> BrightEyes_: huh? i don't know?
<pihhan> BrightEyes_: dont know about sources for kubuntu
<momal> BrightEyes_: post your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca for me
<momal> brett:  http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopasofnow1du9.jpg <--
<momal> that fetch updates button
<pihhan> BrightEyes_: but there is debian-multimedia at http://www.debian-multimedia.org/
<pihhan> might or might not work, dont know :)
<brett> momal: yeah i pushed it.... trem still doesnt apear
<momal> brett: can you repost your sources.list for me again how it is right now
<brett> momal: ok
<momal> mplayer is in the reps so it should show up for him
<brett> momal: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/246567
<Chameleon22> i rebooted, not sure what happened before but all of the sda devices went mssing and now none of the USB devices (usb drive, usb flash drive, ipod) are loading - any suggestions?
<momal> brett: --
<momal> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 437D05B5
<momal> gpg --export --armor 437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<momal> --
<momal> brett: run those 2 lines in console
<brett> momal: just type that into the console?
<brett> momal: ok
<houssem_> which command to know the space available on my partitions ??
<pihhan> df -h in console
<houssem_> thanks
<brett> momal: that second line is one whole command right? not two different commands?
<brett> momal: i ran it and it said no ultimatlely trusted keys found
<ehird> okay, why isn't kontact in kmenu?
<brett> momal: the first command seemed to do something without error... there was a warning but no error
<momal> yea thats fine.. the second line is 2 commands but its meant to be put on 1 line when you type it
<momal> ok now
<momal> type | sudo apt-get update | and if you get any errors post the erros onto paste bin for me
<brett> momal: type the | before sudo as well?
<momal> no
<momal> just
<momal> sudo apt-get update
<brett> ok running it
<noelvis> hello all
<brett> getting some errors but still running
<momal> yea then copy everything it says onto http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/
<brett> momal: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/246573
<ehird> :/
<momal> ahh crap
<momal> close adept :p
<noelvis> running XP+Kubuntu: How do I create a bulletproof bootdisk/cd?
<brett> momal: oh ...heh
<momal> then sudo apt-get update again
<brett> momal: ok
<brett> momal: looks like it is running a little better this time
<brett> momal: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/246577
<momal> garhh.. im outta ideas... as to why its not connecting at all
<brett> momal: hmm
<momal> its as if its not getting netconnection
<brett> momal: linux is confusing... i was just about to reinstall and hope it fixes something
<momal> ping google.com <- put that in konsole and if you get some packets recived you have the net fine
<realfolkblues> hey whats the linux version of ipconfig?
<momal> realfoldblues: ifconfig
<brett> momal: yup pinging fine
<momal> realfolkblues:**
<noelvis> how do I make a startup disk?
<realfolkblues> momal: ?
<momal> ifconfig
<realfolkblues> momal: thx
<typecast> noelvis: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6747.new
<brett> momal: do you think the reinstall might get it to work?
<momal> you could try... but i don't think it would but if its not trouble you could try that
<brett> yeah no trouble... just installed it this morning
<it06158_> i installed xmms and it doesnt recoginize the fonts!!! what can i do?? when i right click for the menus i can't read anything
<brett> momal: thanks for the help... i downloaded the distro again... i think this is a slightly different version... might work
<joe3k> brett: can you point your browser to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<brett> joe3k: ok
<joe3k> brett: does it work?
<brett> joe3k: yup
<momal> brett: you might want to download kubuntu edgy and use that if your going to reinstall.
<joe3k> brett: do you have http proxy configured in your browser?
<brett> momal: i think that is the distro i just downloaded
<youser> i have the most ridiculous problem ever
<brett> joe3k: i dont know
<youser> its ridiculous
<joe3k> brett: hm than probably not :)
<momal> joe3k: he was able to ping google.com fine from the console so...
<joe3k> well i'd check it anyway
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<joe3k> brett: do you use konq or firefox?
<momal> youser: you should just scream then say your problem :p
<brett> joe3k: kon
<realfolkblues> :( i cant get my wireless to connect it did it once and now it's beaing mean to me
<joe3k> brett: so go plz to settings / proxy
<brett> joe3k: but plan on switching once i get everything working
<joe3k> brett: settings -> konq settings ->proxy
<youser> i cant  log into amsn or gaim " wrong username or password" for amsn and "unable to authenticate .net passport" for gaim
<momal> what about kopete?
<brett> joe3k: ok
<youser> im using a gmail account that i got a .net passport with so i email microsoft they eail me back saying i can use msn, all .net passport log ins
<realfolkblues> i can see networks but cant connect to them got any ideas anyone?
<momal> youser: try using kopete and tell me what happens
<youser> whats kopete?
<xsacha> IM program
<youser> alright ill go dl it
<xsacha> and a damn good one
<xsacha> comes preinstalled
<realfolkblues> xsacha! hey dude
<youser> is it in synaptic?
<momal> its like gaim it has pretty much ever protocol in it
<xsacha> you have it.. i think
<brett> joe3k: what next
<momal> if you have kde.. it would have gone in by default im pretty sure
<momal> K>internet>kopete
<joe3k> brett: what is selected? direct connection?
<brett> joe3k: yes
<youser> i have dapper gnome
<dinosaur-rus> is there alsa vevelopment package?
<joe3k> ok
<brett> joe3k: connect to internet directly
<youser> i can log onto my msn account fine but not my gmail .net passport?
<realfolkblues> xsacha: got a little time?
<youser> riridulous
<momal> can you login to the .net passport on www.passport.net ?
<momal> the gmail one
<youser> i can log into my gmail
<xsacha> busy, studying
<youser> ill check pasport.net though to make sure
<realfolkblues> xsacha:aww ok
<joe3k> brett: can you try wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<joe3k> brett: in cmd line
<momal> if you can login to www.passport.net with it then something wrong at your end if you can't its a microsoft problem.
<brett> joe3k: ok did that
<joe3k> brett: did it work?
<brett> joe3k: i think so
<joe3k> brett: you should have Release.gpg in your current dir, which you can safely remove :)
<youser> ahh i think my gmail.net password is diff then regular gmail pw
<youser> which i dont remember being
<brett> joe3k: ok
<brett> momal: i am almost done burning edgy and i am going to try it once it is done
<youser> fucking microsoft!!arrgghh
<youser> lol
<joe3k> brett: well seems apt is somehow misconfigured
<momal> lol.. what ever you have set in the .netpassport when you signed up for it and selected to use your gmail account you need to use that pw.... just run the forgot password and you should beable to get it to email like a reset password link to your gmail email
<momal> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<youser> whoops
<brett> joe3k: yes it is definatly wrong somewhere
<joe3k> brett: it can't download the packages though the connection is actually working
<dinosaur-rus> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dinosaur-rus> !alsa-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brett> joe3k: yeah it seems that way but the connection is fine
<momal> !info alsa-dev
<ubotu> Package alsa-dev does not exist in any distro I know
<brett> joe3k: i really think the reinstall might work
<dinosaur-rus> oh
<momal> dinosaur-rus: its prob under a dif name
<brett> joe3k: unless you have more ideas i will log off now and try a fresh install with a new cd
<dinosaur-rus> !info libalsa
<ubotu> Package libalsa does not exist in any distro I know
<joe3k> brett: good luck ;-)
<brett> joe3k: thanks
<brett> momal: thanks again
<momal> !info libasound2
<brett> see you guys later
<ubotu> libasound2: ALSA library. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 316 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<momal> ^_-
<youser> whooooo
<momal> there is also libasound2-dev
<realfolkblues> can somone help me with my wireless beaing funny
<dinosaur-rus> momal: oh, thx a lot! that seems to be what I was looking for
<momal> no probs
<kraut> moin
<Carbon_Monoxide> hmm... I know I'm not asking the right question here. But anyone know any IRC channels that talk about DDoS(Dsitributed Denial of Service) attacks?
<realfolkblues> #wireless
<Carbon_Monoxide> realfolkblues: Do you mean #wireless channel talks about DDoS?
<realfolkblues> no
<Carbon_Monoxide> lol
<realfolkblues> sorry was tryingt o join it
<realfolkblues> Carbon_Monoxide I'll talk about it with you if you fix my wireless
<pablo__> hi everybody, any one knows about why alsa is not being update on edgy?
<kent_> hi peeps
<kent_> can somone help me upgrade to Amarok 1.4.4
<nickste> is there anyway to get AMD64 codecs for MPlayer?
<till> jemand da der deutsch spricht?
<till> nobody who can speak german?
<kent_> nickste: use automatrix it will install them for you
<nickste> thanks
<till> sorry. can anybody help me with vmware workstation?
<till> i dont know how to install it.
<blackrider> siema
<blackrider> hello
<nickste> !automatrix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatrix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blackrider> how to install skype in ubuntu 6.06 64 bit ?
<nickste> kent_: what is automatrix, and where do I get it?
<nickste> don't worry, I think u mis-spelt it :)
<kent_> nickste: http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<blackrider> skype is only for debian i386 :/
<snpz> blackrider
<snpz> ???
<blackrider> thx for link
<kent_> blackrider: you could compile it from source or is it not open to the public?
<snpz> is there a problem to install .deb package?
<kent_> can somone help me upgrade to Amarok 1.4.4 i'm a little stuck
<snpz> u are trying to compile it from source?
<snpz> kent_
<blackrider> dpkg -i --force-architecture skype_1.2.0.18-2_i386.deb
<kent_> snpz: no i just wanna get teh package but i cant seem to do so i was doing this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.4.php
<snpz> kent_, there everything is written
<snpz> add apt source
<snpz> add apt-key
<snpz> and sudo apt-get update
<kent_> snpz: i did that but what now?
<snpz> and sudo apt-get upgrade amarok i think
<snpz> kent_, it works for me
<kent_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kent_> still says 1.4.3
<snpz> The following packages will be upgraded:
<snpz>   amarok amarok-xine
<snpz> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<snpz> Need to get 17,6MB of archives.
<kent_> i dont get that
<snpz> imported key?
<snpz> added repository?
<kent_> i'll start over
<snpz> did sudo apt-get update
<snpz> did apt-get upgrade amarok
<snpz> ?
<dinosaur-rus> why there's no Assistant for Qt4?
<kent_> whats the command to add?
<snpz> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<snpz> add this line below
<snpz> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<snpz> ehmm, u are using kubuntu 6.10?
<snpz> edgy?
<dinosaur-rus> snpz: sudo isn't recommended for GUI apps
<dinosaur-rus> snpz: instead, use kdesu
<snpz> ok, no big difference
<kent_> snpz: should i remove teh amarok line for dapper main?
<snpz> you are using dapper?
<kent_> snpz: no
<kent_> 6.10
<snpz> so where is the problem?
<kent_> it's got deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main should i remove this line?
<snpz> yes
<snpz> ehmm
<snpz> u can try to change dapper to edgy
<kent_> snpz: ok now what?
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<snpz> kent_, add this line to your sources.list file
<snpz> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-144 edgy main
<kent_> snpz: done now what?
<snpz> save the file
<kent_> did
<kent_> back in command
<snpz> import key
<snpz> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<snpz>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<snpz> sudo apt-get update
<snpz> sudo apt-get upgrade amarok
<kent_> yay it' works!
<kent_> thanks a bunch
<snpz> ;)
<kent_> snpz: you rock :D
<snpz> mhehe
<aimtrainer> hi! I need some help with my wireless. I have a dlink 520+ with a acx100 chipset. Im not really sure which file/ driver to use here: http://acx100.erley.org/
<snpz> aimtrainer, is this chip supported?
<snpz> in kernel i mean
<aimtrainer> snpz: I think so: I m about to use this tut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx100
<aimtrainer> but Im stuck with the first step .. downloading the correct driver ^^
<kent_> aimtrainer: just grab the cd that came with the card
<snpz> aimtrainer, what does uname -r says?
<aimtrainer> snpz: daniel@daniel:~$ uname -r
<aimtrainer> 2.6.17-10-generic
<aimtrainer> kent_: I dont think I still have the cd
<snpz> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<snpz> should work
<xwolf-> yay! i also had problems using adept to update. now linux wont start, something about usplash couldnt find a theme for 640x480
<xwolf-> perhaps it`s not the only broken package, too.
<snpz> xwolf-, maybe your xorg.conf is broken
<snpz> ?
<snpz> aimtrainer, download this one
<snpz> http://acx100.erley.org/acx-20060521.tar.bz2
<aimtrainer> thanks snpz!!
<snpz> use the manual u posted
<xwolf-> snpz: i dont know. but it stops right there at usplash error.
<snpz> and everything should work
<snpz> xwolf-, try to push LAlt+Ctrl+F1
<snpz> u will get to terminal
<snpz> LAlt+Ctrl+F7 back to graphical
<snpz> in terminal mode try to run startx
<xwolf-> no, i wont get to terminal. because THERE is the usplash error message, nothing else
<skipjack> can somone tell me who I can register me for Jabber.org ?
<xwolf-> in f7 there`s only one single line, something about apci
<xwolf-> acpi or some sort.
<intelikey> xwolf- cant get to a console?    shift+pg-up & ctrl+alt+f2 & ctrl+alt+f1     ?
<xwolf-> intelikey: no, i cant.
<xwolf-> what i did to get to a console was adding init=/bin/bash to grub
<xwolf-> in the kernel line
<intelikey> xwolf- boot with vga=0x0f05   will get you to a console without having to be init.
<intelikey> or shall i say "should" get you there.
<xwolf-> well, will give it a try.
<intelikey> xwolf- also add  splash=silent
<xwolf-> anything else
<xwolf-> ?
<intelikey> quiet
<xwolf-> all in the kernel line, right?
<intelikey> yes...   thats all i can think of off hand.  :)
<xwolf-> right. lemme try.
<intelikey> frame buffering.... even when it works, it doesn't work.
<ubuntu__> hi everyone ... here's my problem ... i made a mistake by raising my monitor resolution to 1280x1024 ... but my monitor says that the refresh rate is too high .. so i cannot see anything on the screen ... i cannot see the login box ... i know i have to edit the resolution manually by modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... but i cannot get to it (on my ext3 partition) even with the LIVE Kubuntu CD.. help!
<ubuntu__> my monitor shows an error when X starts .. even before i can login!
<Gecko> Hey there. My box runs really bad. free -m reports of about 150 mb free when I'm not doing anything. I have 1GB ram in total, which I would like to consider sufficient for Linux and KDE. How can I see what's been eating my memory?
<intelikey> ubuntu__ ctrl+alt+f1
<ubuntu__> ty intelikey
<intelikey> Gecko nothing is eating your memory.
<Gecko> intelikey: please explain that
<intelikey> allocated != used
<Gecko> intelikey: Mem:          1011        831        179 <- first collumn is total, next is _used_  last is free
<intelikey> Gecko yes and you are reading the wrong line.
<intelikey> look at the second.
<intelikey> the +/- buffered
<Gecko> intelikey: ahh
<Gecko> intelikey: well, that doesn't explain why all my games started lagging today, but thanks for the explanation :)
<intelikey> as to why it's so slow, some process is probably malfunctioning (not working propperly and thus looping and using lots of cpu power)   use   top
<dinosaur-rus> !assistant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assistant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dinosaur-rus> !info qt3-assistant
<ubotu> qt3-assistant: The Qt3 assistant application. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 233 kB, installed size 620 kB
<dinosaur-rus> !info qt4-assistant
<ubotu> Package qt4-assistant does not exist in any distro I know
<Kals> How do i open konqueror as root?
<intelikey> Kals kdesu konqueror
<intelikey> or terminal; sudo -i konqueror
<[joemax] > hello
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<[joemax] > good to be here, I think
<joe3k> heh
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<joe3k> the world is full of joes
<[joemax] > hahaha
<[joemax] > yeah
<[joemax] > i can see that
<[joemax] > anyway...
<[joemax] > is there such a thing as a kde app that scans cd's
<joe3k> yesterday joe_ was here as well
<[joemax] > i mean ,surface scan
<[joemax] > that's good to know...
<joe3k> i know only for cd catalogizing
<[joemax] > hmm...
<intelikey> [joemax]  kde app.... prolly not.  not that i know of.  but  badblocks /dev/cdrom   should do that.
<joe3k> btw does anyone know some better replacement for cdcat
<[joemax] > badblocks eh
<ubuntu___> ciao a tutti
<[joemax] > so this one just scans the cdrom, right?
<ubuntu___> qualche italiano in linea_
<intelikey> [joemax]  man badblocks
<intelikey> to read what it does ^
<[joemax] > says here i shouldn't run this directly
<ehird> hmm
<ehird> say i wanted to remove file FOO and it's many directories under .
<ehird> how would I do that? rm -r FOO doesn't work
<intelikey> badblocks is not a cd* blah, badblocks is a disk scanning tool, and cd = compact disk.    badblocks was actually writen with floppies in mind....  but works on most if not all media.
<joe3k> [joemax] : the man page says you shouldn't if you feed it into e2fsck or similar
<joe3k> [joemax] : i'd just run it
<joe3k> [joemax] : but umount possible the fs first
<joe3k> -e +y
<pistooli> hi all
<intelikey> yeah it don't like to run on mounted fs's  but can be forced too.
<[joemax] > umount it...
<intelikey> [joemax]  if that was a question. the answer is yes.  :)
<joe3k> hm interesting by clicking on a cd icon you can only eject it, not umount
<[joemax] > yeah...dunno it that's a bug or a feature...
<intelikey> cli umount /dev/cdrom
<joe3k> [joemax] : but i think if you choose "nothing" after insering it doesn't get mounted, ie it'll be umounted
<intelikey> oh yeah yall are using kde which is really a pain about umounting cds....
<intelikey> we ignore me on this one...
<joe3k> intelikey: well i press f12 and have console so i really don't see any problem here :)
<basquiat> hi! is there some way to configure kmilo for my thinkpad on kubuntu 6.10? I have no entry in kde's control center under "System Administration" - so is the only way to get an OSD for brightness and thinklight tpb with xosd?
<[joemax] > joe3k: so much for functionality :)
<[joemax] > ok, i ran the badblocks (umounted the cd first)...
<[joemax] > then it dumps this: 0, 1
<[joemax] > lemme chek
<joe3k> [joemax] : well the "dummy" user isn't probably supposed to know anything about mounting, but hey what about the advanced ones :)
<pat_> Gimp love =D
<intelikey> joe3k the problem (was when i messed with kde) that the little icon that shows there is a disk in the tray also keeps the thing busy so you can't umount it without first ejecting it from the kde icon...
<intelikey> or run a root eject   on it which makes kde cry.
<joe3k> intelikey: tried in now; if after inserting you select "do nothing" in the dialog, it won't mount
<joe3k> intelikey: so you have umounted cd
<P-a-gman> Anyone know if Firefox 2.0 is coming with the next update?
* intelikey hates automatic/idiot proof/eye candy/krap. :)
<joe3k> P-a-gman: it's already in edgy, are you using dapper?
<P-a-gman> joe3k > yes.
<joe3k> intelikey: well you can turn the stuff off, or select do nothing as default
<intelikey> joe3k or use twm  lol
<joe3k> P-a-gman: then probably only via backports but i'm not sure about it
<joe3k> intelikey: hehe
<P-a-gman> okay :/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<P-a-gman> it's my friend that wants it xD and he's a jerk at linux.
<joe3k> P-a-gman: did you look into dapper-backports requests?
<[joemax] > badblocks returns 0 1
<P-a-gman> Noooo....
<[joemax] > are those the blocks that are...damaged?
<P-a-gman> I just found a tutorial on Debianadmin
<P-a-gman> It is basicly debian <.<
<ehird> No idea?
<intelikey> [joemax]  that's a block number.  head cylendar     or reverse that maybe... i forget which.
<[joemax] > hmm...
<joe3k> ehird: -f but be careful
<joe3k> ehird: rm -rf
<ehird> joe3k:
<ehird> yes
<ehird> i did rm -rf cover.jpg
<ehird> but there's no cover.jpg's in ./music
<ehird> just in ./music/artist/album/cover.jpg
<[joemax] > intelikey: i see...
<joe3k> ehird: hm you have to specify the full path
<joe3k> ehird: or use find
<P-a-gman> damn torrents slowing me down. <.<
<[joemax] > the specs don't say what format the output's supposed to look lke lol
<joe3k> ehird: find . -name "cover.jpg" -print0 | xargs -0 rm -f
<joe3k> ehird: or something like that :)
<ehird> that seemed to work
<joe3k> ehird: but beware the command removes all cover.jpgs recursive from your curr dir
<joe3k> ok too late anyway :)
<ehird> calc database
<ehird> oops
<ehird> wrong channel
<intelikey> [joemax]  hmmm according to the man page this version of badblocks outputs block numbers  so your guess was right....   sorry for the bad info.
<[joemax] > hmm that's ok
<[joemax] > still stumped as to what it means though...
<[joemax] > so, blocks[0] , and blocks[1]  could be busted..?
<joe3k> P-a-gman: well can't find firefox 2 in dapper-backports
<joe3k> P-a-gman: can either request it at https://launchpad.net/products/dapper-backports/+bugs or simply install the vanilla firefox
<pistooli> a humble question: does anybody know where I can find Kubuntu CD/DVD cover art? was searching google but no luck. many thanks...
<joe3k> pistooli: i found one in the dapper installation in ~/Examples recently
<[joemax] > oh this solves it:
<[joemax] > Checking blocks 0 to 2
<[joemax] > Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): 0             0/              2
<[joemax] > 1
<[joemax] > done
<[joemax] > Pass completed. 2 bad blocks found.
<P-a-gman> What is the vanilla firefox?
<dhq> hey all
<dhq> fdoving: i cant uninstall any package
<joe3k> P-a-gman: i meant that one you can download from official site
<P-a-gman> Oh. Yeah i did.
<joe3k> P-a-gman: that'll do as well
<P-a-gman> *finds tut on how to install it*
<joe3k> P-a-gman: you should however uninstall the old one first :)
<pistooli> joe3k: thanks... that one is for ubuntu and 6.06 unfortunatelly... but thanks anyway...
<intelikey> [joemax]  from man badblocks -b block-size "Specify the size of blocks in bytes.  The default is 1024."  && section -o output_file "format of this file is suitable for use by the -l option in e2fsck(8) or mke2fs(8)."  and man mke2fs section "  -l filename"  explains it.
<P-a-gman> sure.
<P-a-gman> But i found one on debianadmin
<P-a-gman> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-firefox2-in-ubuntu-and-list-of-recomended-addons.html
<dhq> can any one help me on uninstalling a package cauz i get errors
<intelikey> [joemax]  in laymans terms a block is 1042 bites of the disk serface that was scanned.
<joe3k> dhq: what error
<intelikey> err 1024
<intelikey> = 1k
<dhq> joe3k: well i will paste it on pistebin
<intelikey> [joemax]  that assumes you didn't set the block size with the -b option.
<joe3k> i think for cd the block size should be 2048, shouldn't it
<joe3k> that's at least the block size for iso fs
<MRMorefield-ft> what is the kernel source tree?
<intelikey> [joemax]  i sujest scanning a known good disk.
<dhq> joe3k: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31202/\
<joe3k> MRMorefield-ft: actually kernel sources
<oslo> existe t-il un krfb like pour windows ? pour pouvoir me connecter sous ma kubuntu a distance
<MRMorefield-ft> yes
<[joemax] > oh well...the cd ehcks out anyway :)
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<[joemax] > *checks
<MRMorefield-ft> i want to install the new nvidia driver
<MRMorefield-ft> but the installer cant detect the kernel source tree
<joe3k> dhq: honestly, no idea, never had X errors in apt-get from cmd line
<joe3k> dhq: have to try someone else :-/
<intelikey> [joemax]  i just scaned a blank it returned NO badblocks... so i mentioned checking a known to be good disk.
<dhq> joe3k: anyways thanx
<joe3k> oslo: i think ultravnc is what you're looking for
<joe3k> oslo: http://ultravnc.sourceforge.net/
<intelikey> [joemax]  actually blank but formated ^  i don't think you can scan a new cdr
<gurumeditationer> How do I get rid of this x screen saver? it doesn't seem to matter that I've picked a different screen saver in the display settings it always does the white X one
<[joemax] > intelikey: ok thanks...
<BluesKaj> remote desktop -Krfb desktop sharing perhaps?... oslo
<[joemax] > intelikey: i think it doesn't scan it as good...i got to burn an iso just fine :)
<intelikey> ok i'm went.  C++ yall
<[joemax] > intelikey: but thanks for the help
<Jucato> bye intelikey :)
<qbit> anyone know about Xen support in edgy? - specifically if cpu has to be one of the new ones with new virtualization features, or can it even work on older such as a Sempron 2800+?
* joe3k wonders if katalog 0.4 is better than 0.3
<oslo> joe3k> i will try
<visik_> latest avahi update broken my system
<visik_> to be exactly adept doesn't handle dist-upgrades
<joe3k> am i the only person here witch bunch of cds wishing to catalogize them under linux?
<abattoir> joe3k: what do you mean by 'catalogize' ?
<joe3k> visik_: you have to probably switch to cmd and try apt-get -f install
<honest> Hello all
<joe3k> abattoir: create a cd catalogoue, something cdcat and katalog does
<joe3k> abattoir: katalog 0.3 in edgy fails at basic task - add /media/cdrom0 to catalogue :)
<honest> i was wondering, if there a command to reset xorg settings, for some reason when i move windows about the screen they sorta jump, kinda like a windows machine before the video card drive has been installed
<abattoir> honest: 'sudo dexconf'
<honest> abattoir: shall i restart x?
<honest> abattoir: after running the command?
<abattoir> honest: yup
<Jucato> abattoir!!!
<honest> abattoir:  is there a command to restart x?
<abattoir> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> honest: save everything you need to, then ctrl+alt+backspace
<abattoir> honest: ctrl+alt+backspace...
<Cerebro> Hallo everybody
<honest> abattoir: N1, brb
<kent_> i'm haveing trouble getting amarok to see my zen xtra can somone help me? i'm looking at this http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:MTP
<abattoir> honest: worked?
<honest> abattoir: back.
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: which version of AmaroK are you running?
<honest> abattoir: nah, it still does the same, do u know what i mean about a M$ box without the driver installed?
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: 1.4.4
<fildo> can anyone tell me about wifi, i get my wifi associated with the AP . link quality is good . but the noise level is -45db..
<honest> abattoir: kinda like refreash rate of 2
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: have you libmtp installed?
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: yes and libmtp sees the player but i'm not sure what to do now
<abattoir> honest: yes, the settings have been 'reset' to default, you should modify them to suit your needs
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: oops that was for you
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: in amaroK, click 'media device'
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: and?
<fildo> can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31206/
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: what is displayed when you plug the Zen in ?
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: nothing in amarok, the desktop shows a camra icon
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: a camera icon, curious
<fildo> sorry this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31207/
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: have you installed libusb 0.1.12 in your box?
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: or higher
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: let me check
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: k :)
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: libusb 0.1 -4 is on it
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: libusb 0.1.14?
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: no
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: libusb 0.1 -4 is on it
<Bubba_Gump> ah
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: says adept
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: is there an option for an Adept upgrade?
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: says everything is up to date
<Bubba_Gump> k
<Bubba_Gump> http://libusb.sourceforge.net/download.html#stable
<honest> abattoir: thing is, i can modify them but it doesnt stop this pre driverinstal windows effect.. any ideas mate?
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: it's a tar, the latest libusb
<honest> abattoir: would it be worth installing the nvidia driver?
<e1mer> hi all
<abattoir> honest: what do you exactly mean by 'pre driver install windows effect' ?
<abattoir> honest: hmm, yes
<e1mer> anyone got a tool for converting wvdial.conf to kppp arguments?
<abattoir> !nvidia | honest
<ubotu> honest: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: ok i downloaded it now what?
<abattoir> honest: are you using the 'nv' driver now?
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: untar in a folder
<honest> abattoir: Umm yeh i think so, let me check
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: ok
<honest> abattoir: it was usingthe NV it's now using the vesa, that could be the prob?
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: and then compile and install
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: how?
<abattoir> honest: it was nv before you did sudo dexconf?
<abattoir> honest: you still had that problem then right?
<abattoir> (the reason you ran dexconf)
<honest> abattoir: nah, i ran that command to try and fix the issue, then i realised i had now noticed it was the vesa, bthis is before athe command as well
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: can you walk me through compuleing and stuff i've never done that
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: sudo tar -xvzf <name of downloaded tar.gz>
<abattoir> honest: oh ok, then try changing it to nv then
<honest> abattoir: just restarting X
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: cd libusb-0.1.12.tar.gz
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: ./configure
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: make
<twosouls82> hello nice people :)
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: sudo make install
<Bubba_Gump> twosouls82: :D
<twosouls82> :)
<kent_> sudo make install
<kent_> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<klerfayt> how do you make screeshot of kdm? (login screen)
<BluesKaj> mkdir first
<Bubba_Gump> hmm
<cox377> abattoir: This, is also honest, working on 2 machines
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: i'm flumuxed
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: normally this works
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: hehe
<abattoir> cox377: ok :)
<sberla54> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuta con dei problemi di aggiornamento da dapper ad edgy, legati ad apt-get?
<cox377> abattoir: changed that driver and its gone bad
<abattoir> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cox377> it doesnt seem it will start x
<abattoir> cox377: hmm, what error do you get?
<abattoir> cox377: does changing it back to vesa start x ?
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: are you running as root?
<cox377> abattoir: shall try that now
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: ./configure worked then
<kent_> make
<kent_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<cox377> abattoir: yup, that worked
<kent_> Bubba_Gump: i've never run as root b4 only used sudo
<cox377> abattoir: but still back to the pre driver issue
<Bubba_Gump> kent_: i'm not sure on this...
<abattoir> cox377: i guess it's best that you install the binary nvidia drivers
<abattoir> cox377: do you want to do that?
<dein> hihi
<cox377> abattoir: yeh man, anything to get it running properly  : )
<abattoir> ok
<abattoir> you have the links right?
<abattoir> !nvidia | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cox377> abattoir: N1
<cox377> abattoir: : )
<slow-motion> hallo
<twosouls82> I have a crappy BIOS, I can't seem to find out the IO port and the IRQ address of the Midi device on my soundcard, and no I don't use (and intend to) use Windows..  Is there a nifty tool for linux to get this info?
<twosouls82> hallo slow-motion, alles goed? :P
<warnet> hai
<slow-motion> hi twosouls82
<shanden> ..
<shanden> .
<shanden> ..
<shanden> ...................................................................................................................................
<LjL> shanden: ? stop
<twosouls82> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shanden> ok
<honest> abattoir: me again, what i did was run the NV without the direct something or other lol and it works
<honest> abattoir: back to normal, cheers for that
<shanden> sorry
<twosouls82> np :)
<shanden> ^_^'
<abattoir> honest: oh, and the 'pre driver installation....blah blah' is gone? ;)
<cox377> abattoir: yup
<cox377> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cox377> i shall install that and see what happens, maybe i can get better rez
<cox377> ;)
<abattoir> cox377: oh cool
<klerfayt> what I have to install to have command "import"?
<abattoir> cox377: yeah, and you can run beryl too... and crash your system more often ;)
<klerfayt> nv, answer is imagemagick
<honest> abattoir: lol is it not recommened then?
<abattoir> honest: no i didn't mean that
<warnet> hai all
<honest> abattoir: lol
<abattoir> honest: i said once you have the nvidia driver(the new beta one actually), you can run beryl, and enjoy all the eyecandy goodness coupled w/ the occasional ever-so humbling crash ;)
<honest> abattoir: ahhh i get yah
<tommy> how to change the label of HDD FAT32 in kununtu desktop
<kay> i have a USB-Headset can anyone tell me how i can install iton kubuntu?
<kent_> ho do i open a knosle with admin rights so i can just do a bunch of stuff without sudo?
<binary2k2> kent_: in konsole type: sudo su
<kay> kent_: i think you hve do it in kubuntu everytime with sudo
<kay> yes or this
<kay> :-(
<marios_s> Hello, I'm trying to use the kubuntu live boot loader. I've a kubuntu installed on /dev/hda. what's the command to boot? root=/dev/hda3 (linux part) doesn't work
<kay> marios_s: maybe there where the boot partion is (for example (hda1))
<LjL> binary2k2, kent_:  "sudo -i" is probably a better idea
<binary2k2> LjL: it's the same thing really
<marios_s> kay, sorry? The problem is windows overwrote grub and now I'd like to run linux using the cd as a boot loader, but I don't know the option
<LjL> binary2k2, no, "sudo -i" sets environment variables to the right ones for root, "sudo su" doesn't.   "sudo su -" does, but then it still makes no sense to chain two commands (sudo and su), which essentially perform the same function
<eL`iz> hai....
* binary2k2 stands corrected
<kay> mar#
<kay> marios_s: ah i have the same problem last time
<kay> its easy
<kay> i can tell you
<marios_s> than you :)
<LjL> binary2k2: by the way, "sudo -s" is closer to "sudo su" (i.e. it doesn't set the environment)
<kay> marios_s: you need a boot cd i had last time gentoo
<kay> course it wroks fine
<kay> you start it and you need a konsole
<kay> there you have to put the commands
<binary2k2> LjL: yeah, i'll have to refresh myself in man sudo :p
<kay> mkdir /mnt/linux/
<kay> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/linux
<kay> chrott /mnt/linux
<kay> grub-install /dev/hda1
<kay> this is all
<marios_s> I tried
<marios_s> but doesn't work
<kay> this aLL?
<marios_s> It tell me something like: couldn't gethostbname()
<kay> ok
<marios_s> yes.
<kay> then you have the wrong partion hda3
<kay> make somethig else
<kay> make fdisk /dev/hda
<kay> and look on the partion table
<marios_s> fdisk -l says is hda3 : P
<yamal> kay: "chrott" <-- typo
<kay> ups yeah it have to be chroot
<kay> thx yamal
<kay> wai
<kay> marios_s: you installed windows too???
<marios_s> kay, yes
<kay> marios_s: so windows installed him self only one the first partion on hda1
<kay> marios_s: hm...
<marios_s> that's the problem, but I wish to run ubuntu at least from live bootloader
<aimtrainer> hi! Does anybody have experience with edgy and the ipw3945? I tried it with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140085&page=2&highlight=ipw3945 script but t just won work :(
<kay> marios_s: can you trie it  again??
<marios_s> kay why ? :D
<yamal> kay: also, if you want grub on the mbr, it should be /dev/hda not hda1 iirc
<kay> marios_s: dont know mayb luck and it run but  i find a link maybe it cvan help you
<kay> yamal: it seems to me you know it better then me so plz help him
<yamal> marios_s: what are you currently using? live cd?
<kay> marios_s: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1495057
<marios_s> yamal, now I'm from windoes
<kay> yamal: and i did it with hda1 and it works
<marios_s> Do you think it's going to work if I reinstall ubuntu?
<kay> marios_s: sure course grub will installed again
<kay> marios_s: i have kubuntu cd too but as i used it i didnt work i use a gentoo live cd
<yamal> marios_s: read the comment by "remmelt" on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<yamal> and you may have to use sudo with the grub command mentioned in step 3
<kay> yamal: do you something know abut USB-headset , too?
<yamal> not a thing :)
<kay> lol k thx
<marios_s> yamal, I'll give a try
<yamal> marios_s: be sure to substitute the correct values for your situation, then it should work (I think ;)
<marios_s> (I hope)
<marios_s> just a sec : )
<joe3k> freeflying: ?
<magicmike> Any known problems updating to Edgy through the adept package manager?
<shegman> can somebody tell me how to enable 3d in kubuntu
<Jucato> magicmike: do not upgrade to Edgy using Adept
<Jucato> !upgrade | magicmike
<ubotu> magicmike: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<magicmike> Thanks.
<shegman> !libGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libGL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> shegman: Install your nvidia/ati drivers
<shegman> i have a intel blabla in my laptop
<shegman> in suse the 3d driver worked. dont know how
<magicmike> jucato: Is it worth the hassle to upgrade at this point?
<Jucato> magicmike: depends on you really. if you need some packages that can only be found on edgy, or if you can risk the upgrade, why not. but if you must absolutely be stable, stick to Dapper
<slow-motion> re
<Jucato> although Edgy has been stable on my desktop
<joe3k> well but few things seem not to work that well in edgy, today i discovered another one
<twosouls82> please file a report
<magicmike> jucato: I'm still trying to learn this thing and I've got 75% - 80% of my stuff working. I'll hold off. Thanks
<joe3k> if i eg insert a cd, then in popup choose "open in new window" the window pops up but it's empty
<joe3k> seems the device gets mounted only after the window pops up
<twosouls82> joe3k: reload/refresh and it wont be empty
<magicmike> edgy might make me edgy. LOL
<joe3k> yeah i'll do, just need some time to check whether it doesn't exist already
<joe3k> twosouls82: i know but it's not the expected behaviour i suppose
<joe3k> i think it worked correctly in dapper
<twosouls82> true :) but it isn't a severe bug.. you can still file it though, joe3k
<joe3k> can maybe someone of you try it out now? :)
<twosouls82> joe3k: I already meant to confirm it to you  :)
<joe3k> hehe
<joe3k> i'll fill that one
<joe3k> i think i have to make me a todo list
<twosouls82> :) great.. I simply don't have the time myself :$
<twosouls82> hehehe joe3k
<joe3k> twosouls82: me actually neither ;-)
* twosouls82 has it on his todo as well... but that's not enough. He should make the time today
<BluesKaj> anyone here connected to a working windows network with a kubuntu box ?
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: yes.. all linux boxes though, but using samba :P
<heevmo> can anyone help me to make a new root user
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, ok are you using komba as anetwork browser ?
<khirr> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: no sorry, either smb4k or konqueror
<khirr> how can install repository to kmess in edgy? or mercury?
<BluesKaj> ok twosouls82 , smb4k ?
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: Smb4K is an SMB/CIFS share browser for KDE, what is it you need to know about it?
<khirr> how can i ..?
<joe3k> twosouls82: it's actually already there, bug 67863
<nickste> how do I unbind shift + backspace from restarting xserver or whatever it does
<khirr> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> !kmess
<ubotu> kmess: Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1067 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Jucato> !mercury
<ubotu> mercury: A new logic/functional programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.0.rotd.20040511-5 (edgy), package size 24708 kB, installed size 109984 kB
<twosouls82> joe3k: good :) let's pray it will be troubleshooted someday soon.. but remember.. it is not severe\
<Jucato> khirr: both kmess and mercury are in the universe repos. Just enable universe, and you can install them from Adept or apt-get
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, this the error message i get from komba when i try to access files on the network windows pc .. smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<twosouls82> nice work joe3k
<twosouls82> :)
<khirr> just universe? o multiverse too?
<joe3k> twosouls82: it's not yet confirmed so i think it needs a bit more traffic :)
<khirr> is mercury msn?
<joe3k> twosouls82: but i think it's not even minor problem, its kinda dumb to select open in new window and see empty window, istn't it
<Jucato> khirr: mercury isn't msn. kmess does msn. just universe. have you tried MSN on Kopete?
<twosouls82> joe3k: true but it it works, 'though not like it should :s
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: the answers is on this page.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<twosouls82> don't use setuid root unless you absolutely need to
<twosouls82> (which is what you do need to do now)
<twosouls82> setuid root, makes the program on which it has been set to be executed as root, eventhough you start it, hence root is the owner
<khirr> but kmess run MSN, i've tried...
<khirr> ive tried www.mercury.to too
<Jucato> khirr: then you can install kmess. it's in universe
<it4lia59> salut
<khirr> but, now cant install, i dunno why...for that reason i'd like know if there is one repository for this
<khirr> but, mercury msn?
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, I don't have a prob with sudo ..it's just this particular proggie komba2, that gives me that message
<twosouls82> bonsoir it4lia59 :)
<it4lia59> je voudrai savoir si quelq'un a installer teamspeak sur la kubuntu ? svp
<BluesKaj> I guess I should try to config smb4k
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: you need to set 'setuid' on 'smbmnt', and you need to set the owner to be 'root', these actions together make 'smbmnt' get executed as root...  regardless of who runs the command
<Hawkwind> !it | it4lia59
<ubotu> it4lia59: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: smb4k doesn't need it, so I prefer that one
<it4lia59> ok sorry
<Dr_willis> yep. got to set the suid bit on the 2 smb commands that smb4k uses.
<BluesKaj> ok  twosouls82 , how do i get smb4k to work for me ?
<twosouls82> it4lia59: isn't that French instead of Italian?
<it4lia59> Any one has install teamspeak on kubuntu ?
<twosouls82> ubotu | languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    8672 2006-07-11 09:28 smbmnt
<Dr_willis> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    6088 2006-07-11 09:28 smbumount
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<twosouls82> :) BluesKaj
<it4lia59> ok but I can speak english to
<it4lia59> and I want to know if you have install teamspeak ?
<twosouls82> Dr_willis: did you, can't recall I did too :P
<Dr_willis> alway had to do it with ubuntu/kubuntu, many other disrtos have them suid allready i guess
<Dr_willis> alternatve to smb4k is that fuse samba filesystem tool.
<Dr_willis> or mount the shares from the fstab
<khirr> how can i  view my kmess contact list for email, and not for "name"
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, do I enter those commands in the terminal ?
<BluesKaj> i have no idea what fstab is
<twosouls82> :|
<apokryphos> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  you may want to do some learning/reding of linux fundumentals. :)
<Dr_willis> suid is a special 'permission' you set on executables
<BluesKaj> spoken like a true teacher m Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbmnt
<Dr_willis> will set the suid bit on that binary.. (as the 's' in what i pasted showed)
<Dr_willis> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    8672 2006-07-11 09:28 smbmnt
<Dr_willis> note the s 'rwSr'
<Dr_willis> suiding things can be considered a potential security risk. :)
<joe3k> twosouls82: may add your story to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67863
<BluesKaj> well, it was an illegal option
<twosouls82> joe3k: I will confirm your post by a little one too
<BluesKaj> prolly not worth worrying about , i'll just boot into windows if i require any files from the network pc ...that system works
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: you only learn Linux if you digg into it :)
<BluesKaj> then i can access them on the ntfs partition if i need to
<BluesKaj> well, I don't understand why I can print to the windows network from my linux box , but don't have access to files on the same pc that the printer is aconnected to ?
<twosouls82> joe3k: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67863 I did it at once. It's of my list now
<twosouls82> joe3k: thanks for the efforts! cheers
<joe3k> twosouls82: well now only to find someone who call tell us what it caused ;-)
<bluszcz> how can i play music using second sound device?
<twosouls82> joe3k: it seems to a Konqi bug to me, as it IS being mounted correctly, only not shown ny Konqi
<shaddar> hi ... someone using kubuntu on a ibm thinkpad x-series ?
<joe3k> twosouls82: didn't find anything related on bugs.kde.org
<loz> ubotu: can you give me advice on printing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can you give me advice on printing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<loz> ubotu:  printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<loz> botsnak
<loz> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, Dr_willis ...I didn't understand what you guys just did there ..I enterd the commands in the terminal as sudo and I have access to the windows pc !  Thanyou :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  we explained what it was doing....
<binary2k2> linux magic :P
<Dr_willis> :)
<_pyrooo_> hi all
<Dr_willis> you set teh SUID BIT on the binaries so they ran with root permission/priviliges
<_pyrooo_> just came back from trying to install gentoo
* Dr_willis giggles at +py
<Dr_willis> oops :)
<_pyrooo_> didn't work, i'm a newbie and i did all i can - worked 15 hrs straight on that :|
* twosouls82 is on the phone, brb
<_pyrooo_> so i'm moving to kubuntu
<_pyrooo_> is there any manual i need to read before i install?
<Dr_willis> _pyrooo_,  but did you learn aynthing from doing the install.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu/kubuntu web sites have a lot of guides
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: i learned alot!
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: i finished the install but i couldn't boot with grub. i got lots of help but still, it didn't work.
<Dr_willis> grub is one of those things - it pays to spend a few hrs reading the homepage/docs/manuals and just learning....
<_pyrooo_> so i think i'll try kubuntu, get formilier with linux and when i'll understand the basics i'll decide if i want to switch to some other disto or stay with kubuntu
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn the 'FUNdamentals' :)
<_pyrooo_> what?
<BluesKaj> I have debian fans telling me to switch ...it's the same platform...but i don't see why i should ...I like some eye candy :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  once you learn the basics - the changes are all eye candy. :)
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: do you think kubuntu is just for basic users of even experts?
<Dr_willis> _pyrooo_,  its what you make it to be.. what are the experts doing thats so much different from what basic users are doing.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, the manuals assume one understands the nomenclature ...well i don't
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: for how much time have you been using kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  tldp.org has some guides also.. when in doubt.. read , read, read some more.. THEN you start to pickup on all the terms. and it all starts to fig together. Dont worry about a term you dont know right now.. look it up.. or have patience and it will eventually be made clear.
<Dr_willis> _pyrooo_,  been using Ubuntu and its variants since.. Hmm Breezy Badger release. been using Linux for a few years. (8 or so)
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: why did you choose kubuntu instead a more complex distro?
<Dr_willis> and yes i have a HUGE collection of Unix/Linux books.
<Dr_willis> _pyrooo_,  the term 'complex' is a bit meaningless. :) all the operating systems are a bit complex.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu is very good at getting a system going. good HW detection, and installer.
<Dr_willis> could be better.. but it works.
<binary2k2> "could be better.." the linux motto
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: alright, so i think i'll use kubuntu until i understand it throughly then decide if i want to switch. btw, do i need to read any guide before i install?
<Dr_willis> binary2k2,  'could be better, but we dont care to put forth the effort' - the MS/Windows Motto.
<Dr_willis> _pyrooo_,  the ubuntu/kubuntu homepage has some guides.
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: i ment installing guides. before i install
<Dr_willis> _pyrooo_,  tldp.org has some  more general guides also.
<Dr_willis> I found the installer rather straight forward compared to gentoos. :)
<Dr_willis> then again. gentoo's is rather straight forward.. just detailed.
<Dr_willis> few clicks.. partition the drives.. let it install.. enter users name/password. :)
<_pyrooo_> Dr_willis: amm, gentoo is stratight forward if you know what your doing :)
<_pyrooo_> well i'm gonna install right away thanks
<binary2k2> even the alternate text installer is qutie simple, compaired to others
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the Kubuntu/Uubntu alternative isntaller cd's
<Dr_willis> and the text based installer.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<BluesKaj> I've heard Gentoo is a bitch to install
<Dr_willis> is good also to read/watch/check
<Dr_willis> Gentoo is just 'detailed' :) and if you got no idea what a kernel even is..... well...
<nixbox> I have an ssh session with a console, I want to log all the activity, there is not much user activity but there are lots of lines that get printed on the console as a result of packet arrivals, I want to log the time (with milliseconds granularity) at the start of each line printed, screen can't do that, any other ideas? I was suggested "logger" yesterday but I can't figure out how to use logger in this case.
<bluch> !install deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install deb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluch> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<dany21> hi... has anyone raki and synce with an iPaq running?
<khirr> what is the repository for JRE?
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> its in Multiverse :)
<khirr> but i'm using edgy
<khirr> how can configure this?
<Dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> I normally fire up adept, check on the box's that enable the other repos,  and click away. :)
<khirr> instaling
<khirr> :D
<Dr_willis> or enable them by editing the /etc/apt/sources.list, or use the front ends adept/synaptic to enable them.. or  use that easysource site
<kimothy> any one care to help out with fglrx troubles?
<kimothy> any one care to help out with fglrx troubles?
<Dr_willis> and  the trouble is?
<Dr_willis> if you reply 'it dont work' im going to give you such a pinch..
<Dr_willis> :)
<shaddar> anyone knows how to enable/configure the power save function of a thinkpad and how to enable the middle-mouse-button of a thinkpad x41 ?
<kimothy> I installed the drivers and activated it in systemsettings, but they work worse than the ati drivers
<kimothy> had to change back
<Dr_willis> shaddar,  i think theres a thinkpad specific forum/area/wiki - ive never owned one.. so i may be wrong.. but it wont hurt to check.
<kimothy> glxgears give about 300 fps
<Dr_willis> glxgears really ticks me off at times. :) i cant even rember how to make it show fps now.
<Dr_willis> no man page, no --help
<ryanakca> anybody know what icon set this is? http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/45095-1.jpg
<ryanakca> lol
<||arifaX> Hirvinen, kopete does not get my icq contacts from icq server as gaim does by default. any ideas how to fix this? is there a trick?
<ryanakca> info glxgears have anything?
<ryanakca> would it be crystal or something?
<Dr_willis> ryanakca,  no info.. and the silly default is now to not show fps...
<kimothy> glxgears -printfps
<Dr_willis> here i was trying -showfps :)
<kimothy> :-)
<ryanakca> Dr_willis: file a bug... :)
<ryanakca> should have a man page at the very least
<Dr_willis> ryanakca,  i dont think anyone really cares. :( its been this way for ages.
<ryanakca> lol
<Dr_willis> 57464 frames in 5.7 seconds = 10128.971 FPS
<Dr_willis> im not even sure what package glxgears comes in.
<kimothy> typing fglrxinfo tells me it's using mesa
<kimothy> any tricks up youres sleeve?
<shaddar> [17:26]  <Dr_willis> shaddar,  i think theres a thinkpad specific forum/area/wiki - ive never owned one.. so i may be wrong.. but it wont hurt to check. <--haven't found yet ^^
<khirr> how can i know if i have install JRE?
<kimothy> J2re package installed?
<Dr_willis> khirr,  java --version
<khirr> tanks
<Dr_willis> silly java.. its -version
* Dr_willis thinks people need to get their -- and - arguments straightedn out!
<LjL> Dr_willis, welcome to unix
<Dr_willis> ava version "1.5.0_08"
<Dr_willis> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<Dr_willis> Ya would think at LEAST they could include both for --version and -version
<Dr_willis> thats what? another 2 lines of C code. :)
<Random_Transit> hey can anyone tell me what i need to play m4p files??
<kimothy> i really need help with fglrx
<Dr_willis> i really love when  a typo prints out 4 pages of help docs.. :)       guess thats better then a typo saying 'use --help' and --help option tells nothing.
<LjL> Dr_willis, for that matter there are standard GNU or even POSIX libraries for parsing arguments in a sane way. you just need to use them i guess
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: because the right option is either -help or -h, of course. makes perfect sense
<Dr_willis> X -- -whatever     is always amusing also.
* Dr_willis toys with Xnest some.
<khirr> why i cant run mercury?
<Dr_willis> I got Xnest in a window.. with a X cursor.. but nothing is starting.. heh.. now how to tell it to run a script..
<ryanakca> kimothy: fglrx.. that's with xgl and compiz/beryl?
<wildchild> Is there any DJ program for (k)ubuntu like tractor or virtual DJ in windows, please help
<ryanakca> kimothy: why not just switch over to the open source 'ati' driver... much simpler
<kimothy> no. ati's official drivers
<ryanakca> wildchild: hmm... dunno... amarok?
<kimothy> i have. but they are not realy that good
* ryanakca doesn't know about that kind of stuff
<Random_Transit> wildchild, try terminatorx
<hollywoodb> wildchild: there's a bunch, the agnula/demudi project has a bunch, and there should be quite a few in the regular repos as well
<kimothy> i'm running ati driver now
<ryanakca> kimothy: they are... I get higher fps with 'ati' than 'fglrx'... 'radeon' is junk on the other hand...
<ryanakca> card?
<khirr> why i cant run mercury messenger?
<hollywoodb> wildchild: there's also ubuntustudio project
<kimothy> radeon 9800XT
<wildchild> hollywoodb, thx
<LjL> Dr_willis, http://aminet.net/package/util/wb/autogui - do this on Unix ;)
<kimothy> ryanakca: Me to. But thats only because there is something wrong with the fglrx drivers
<ryanakca> kimothy: aka, they aren't as good as the 'ati' ones
<xoxo> Question: when i click a hyperlink in kde, its showing the cached address instead of the actual website, how do i make it show the website instead of the cache?
<kimothy> ryanakca: no. fglrx gives me about 7000 fps with working fglrx drivers and 300 with ati drivers
<ryanakca> no clue... look on the XGL sites... they tend to have howtos on getting fglrx set up
<kimothy> tried diverse howto's but none help me
<hollywoodb> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kimothy> read it
<kimothy> but thanks
<wildchild> Random_Transit: if u use terminatorX, what are your audio settings, I can't manage them to play mp3 file
<kimothy> I'll change distro if I can't get it to work. Realy
<Random_Transit> i really can't tell you, wildchild....i've only just heard of it recently
<Random_Transit> sorry
<kimothy> kororaa
<kay> i need a webcam program anyone an idee?
<aimtrainer> Hi! I just installed kubuntu edgy coming from kanotix and apt-geted gaim. But somehow the gaim preferences are differemt from what I m used to. There are far less possibiliteis to configure gaim
<kimothy> oops! sorry
<aimtrainer> does anyone know how to get the old preferences?
<kay> aimtrainer: maybe you look in your hme/you/.gaim folder
<kay> in your old one
<aimtrainer> kay k ll try that ..
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi there
<aimtrainer> kay I dont have my old one anymore
<kay> aimtrainer: so i think you have to do all agian :-/
<Dr_willis> LjL,  actually i saw a similer tool  for linux,
<Dr_willis> LjL,  saw it on a live cd.. i thinki even went to the programs homepage. but it was no longer being maintained.
<aimtrainer> kay thats not the problem, but the gaim gui doesnt offer me the options I had back in my old gaim
<LjL> Dr_willis: mantained or not, it'd never work correctly on linux. best it can do is try "--help" and hope the output is somehow machine readable... which will only be true for a handful of programs
<kay> aimtrainer: so it like an other gaim for you?
<LjL> Dr_willis: on amigaos, "<command> ?" gives a very standard syntax, which is easy to parse
<Dr_willis> LjL,  the one i saw had a set of 'tabs/configs' for the various programs. you basicially designed a little gui of check boxs/entrys that then got passed to the command.
<yahalom> i can install kubuntu-desktop, it keeps sayign downloading headers, and stays like until it fails after a few minutes
<yahalom> i just downloaded xubuntu-desktop, no problems
<yahalom> any ideas?
<LjL> ah well, that's what GUI4CLI itself does on AmigaOS. you write a textfile and design the GUI there. but this AutoGUI thing *uses* GUI4CLI and goes further, by generating the UI automatically...
<aimtrainer> kay - basically the program looks and works the same way - just the preferences guy is like a beginners version
<aimtrainer> *gui not guy
<Dr_willis> I always just used 'CanDo' :) to build my own.
<binary2k2> yahalom: try using a different mirror, like the main ones
<yahalom> binary2k2: i'm using without country symbol
<yahalom> binary2k2: so no us.archive, but archive.
<kay> aimtrainer: hm have you lok under preference...
<binary2k2> yahalom: it may be that there is a heavy load on the server, so you should still try another one
<yahalom> binary2k2: cool thanx man
<aimtrainer> kay: yea thats the whole point - the prefernces suck
<jeroen__> Hi all can someone help me? ive installed nero for linux on my pc but i need a serial nr does someone hase a keygen or so?
<aimtrainer> there are hardly an options anymore
<Armagguedes>  i'm currently using FF2 on ubuntu (the one that came preinstalled with edgy eft), and when i save files with the same name that another file has (on the same folder), it doesn't warn, it just overwrites. how can i change this behaviour?
<Dr_willis> jeroen__,  i find k3b works better then the nero-linux stuff
<kay> aimtrainer: hm... maybe you take your kanotix gaim and try to install it on your kubuntu :D
<jeroen__> aha dr willis i use Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> jeroen__,  so....
<aimtrainer> Ill try googling some more
<Dr_willis> install k3b
<jeroen__> ok thx dr willis:)
<Dr_willis> gnome has some  burtning front ends also.. the reviews of nero-linux are rather.. well.. less then stellar.. :)
<snpz> k3b do things the same as Nero
<binary2k2> jeroen__: if you use ubuntu, why do you ask on the kubuntu channel?
<snpz> so why to use Nero?
<snpz> ;)
<pyr0> hi sll
<pyr0> hi all
<pyr0> just finished installing kubuntu
<snpz> hi pyr0
<pyr0> now i don't know what to do next!
<snpz> what do u whant to do next
<snpz> ?
<snpz> :D
<snpz> use it
<yahalom> binary2k2: i tried it with us.archive and uk.archive same issue, u still think it's the same reason?
<Armagguedes> now you can go and have teh sex
<yahalom> 0% [Waiting for headers] 
<Dr_willis> linux slogan 'what do you want to do next....'
<_pyrooo_> heh
<jeroen__> binary2k2 dont know how to log into an other
<_pyrooo_> now really
<_pyrooo_> i know nothing about linux and i really wanna explore, are there any manuals that can help?
<binary2k2> jeroen__: type /join #ubuntu
<binary2k2> yahalom: hmm
<yahalom> binary2k2: its weird cos i can download anything, escept kubuntu-desktop
<_pyrooo_> anyone?
<abattoir_> _pyrooo_: try the desktop guide
<Hawkwind> _pyrooo_: Search the forums and the wiki
<abattoir_> _pyrooo_: Kmenu->Help
<_pyrooo_> the wiki sucks, i searched it and theres nothing there except the dekstop guide
<Hawkwind> _pyrooo_: There are millions of things on the internet to read/do/search when it comes to Linux/Kubuntu
<_pyrooo_> amm, i know there are tons about linux i'm used to working with gentoo
<_pyrooo_> it has a really big, developed wiki. anyways, i'll search. is there any preffered site to search in?
<Hawkwind> The wiki has tons of info, you just have to know what you want to do/accomplish
<_pyrooo_> smm
<Hawkwind> _pyrooo_: What do you want to do/accomplish exactly ?
<_pyrooo_> learn linux. learn the tree, the dirs...
<_pyrooo_> commands
<abattoir_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<binary2k2> yahalom: you could tye looking on packages.ubuntu.com and try downloading the .deb file from one of the many mirrors
<andrepose> I have a Kubuntu Dapper Cd How do I install server from it? When I select install it goes to the Live cd version
<abattoir_> _pyrooo_: ^^^ basic commands, to get you started
<_pyrooo_> uninstall all the unneccecery programs kubuntu installed and install only what i want and need.
<andrepose> ?
<_pyrooo_> alright thanks
<binary2k2> yahalom: then sudo dpkg -i the file and sudo apt-get -f install to get dependences
<_pyrooo_> :)
<_pyrooo_> yahlaom, plz identify i want to PM you
<aimtrainer> Does anybody here still have gaim 1.xx installed and is willing to paste me his prefs.xml please?
<andrepose> Can someone help me?
<yahalom> binary2k2: same thing
<Armagguedes> andrepose, when you boot the liveCD
<Armagguedes> on the Desktop you should see
<Armagguedes> a "Install" icon
<Armagguedes> it's a script that will install the OS
<andrepose> yes. So I can still install server from there?
<binary2k2> yahalom: strange, it's only that package that won't download?
<Armagguedes> i don't think so
<Armagguedes> i think you need the server ISO
<mluser-home> Could someone please point me to the HOWTO on upgrading dapper -> edgy ?
<Armagguedes> mluser-home, you DON'T want to do that
<binary2k2> Armagguedes: why not?
<_pyrooo_> yahalom, plz identify.
<mluser-home> Armagguedes: I already did it on one machine.. but just dont remmember where the howto is
<Armagguedes> there is a substancial amount of people reporting all sorts of problems with upgrades
<binary2k2> Armagguedes: my upgrade went fine
<Armagguedes> if you can, stick to a clean isntall
<Armagguedes> ah
<khirr> how can i create one folder on usr/local?
<Armagguedes> it's your heads then
<Armagguedes> mkdir
<mluser-home> If it fails.. I'll perform a clean install.. I already have full backups.. just want to try it
<mluser-home> Can someone point me to the HOWTO please?
<Armagguedes> khirr, though you probably need to sudo mkdir there
<binary2k2> mluser-home: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<khirr> thanks
<mluser-home> binary2k2: Thank you
<khirr> how can i copy files there?
<mluser-home> I guess I need to install update-manager :)
<Armagguedes> sudo cp ORIGIN /usr/local/DESTINATION
<Armagguedes>  i'm currently using FF2 on ubuntu (the one that came preinstalled with edgy eft), and when i save files with the same name that another file has (on the same folder), it doesn't warn, it just overwrites. how can i change this behaviour?
<abattoir> !upgrade | mluser-home
<ubotu> mluser-home: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<andrepose> Okay I have a question about Partitioning, I have two drives one is a 3gig and another is 4 gig.  The 4 gig is primary and 3 is secondary.  Where should I put the swap driver. And how should I configure the rest for server installation?
<yahalom> binary2k2: i get unable to fetch headers, maybe try with fix missing, but nothing needs to be fixed
<sizzam> i'm considering a switch to kubuntu, i'm using ubuntu now.  is there a good site like www.ubuntuguide.org for Kubuntu?
<binary2k2> yahalom: it's strange that it's just kubuntu-desktop that won't download
<Dr_willis> andrepose,  i normally put a little swap partitionon each drive  i have.
<Dr_willis> how much memory you have on the machine?
<yahalom> binary2k2: i know, i had this issue two days ago and someone i solved and i cant figure out how
<abattoir> sizzam: many guides there are applicable to kubuntu as well
<andrepose> 128meg
<andrepose> why put swap on both drives?
<Dr_willis> so you proberly want about 512mb swap.
<Dr_willis> or more.
<abattoir> sizzam: you can try 'kubuntu' from your ubuntu installation as well, if you didn't know
<Dr_willis> andrepose,  it can be more efficnent. but i dont think it willmetter much for your case
<sizzam> abattoir: any suggestions for guides?  as a new user, i can find them, but i cant determine if they are good or not
<yahalom> binary2k2: could it be a repo conflict, same package on two repos that i have?
<andrepose> okay so can I put 256 on each drive?
<binary2k2> yahalom: I'd try removing all the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<sizzam> abattoir: oops, just re-read your comment, thanks
<Dr_willis> andrepose,  id say put 512mb swap at the start of the 2nd hard drive.
<abattoir> sizzam: i'd recommend the wiki, as it has a lot of useful info...
<yahalom> binary2k2: that was it man, i disabled y extra repos and now it works
<yahalom> binary2k2: well kind of, its sticky
<markelhas> i ppl
<abattoir> sizzam: but of course, many of the stuff there make it in from places like the fora and ubuntuguide
<sizzam> abattoir: if i try kubuntu in ubuntu and decide i like it, would you recommend a fresh install off of a kubuntu disk?
<binary2k2> yahalom: I have several repos in my sources.list, gb fr and mirrorservice, I don't have a problem
<andrepose> okay.
<markelhas> trying to set up my kubuntu in my desktop, but i'm having problems with the p2p clients
<markelhas> can some one give me some tips!?
<markelhas> so the thing is
<andrepose> should I mount the second drive logical space at any certain point??
<andrepose> or can I just mount it at /var/?
<yahalom> binary2k2: how do i remove them, sudo rm  /var/lib/apt/lists/
<yahalom> *
<yahalom> ?
<binary2k2> yahalom: that should work
<markelhas> i've set the port forw to my desktop but seems somethings wrong cause can't download nothing, everything very slow. 0.1 kbs
<abattoir> sizzam: depends on your needs, if feasible you can do that else you can 'remove ubuntu' by removing the ubuntu-desktop package
<binary2k2> yahalom: just make sure you don't remove the dir or the partial subdir
<abattoir> sizzam: you ofcourse install kubuntu by installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<markelhas> is kubuntu blocked? should i do some config!?
<sizzam> abattoir: gotcha.  thanks for the advice
<yahalom> binary2k2: wont do it
<abattoir> sizzam: no problem :)
<markelhas> if yes where!?
<binary2k2> yahalom: what's the error?
<yahalom> binary2k2: rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/partial': Is a directory
<yahalom> binary2k2: but i type *
<binary2k2> yahalom: do a ls on the dir, see if the files are still there
<yahalom> binary2k2: 0
<markelhas> ppl some help needed!!!
<markelhas> only left config p2p client
<yahalom> binary2k2: what repos do u use? i use the ubuntguide ones
<binary2k2> yahalom: i use the mirrorservice, gb, and fr ones
<binary2k2> yahalom: i did a mass pinging session to find the best ones
<markelhas> what should i do else then forw the port's for my p2p client!?
<markelhas> in my router.
<markelhas> does kubuntu needs special config to be able to use p2p clients?
<markelhas> neither azureus or ktorrent works in my kubnutu.
<binary2k2> markelhas: my p2p clients run fine on kubuntu, but i dont use a router
<yahalom> binary2k2: gb for great britain fr for france?
<markelhas> i've check in a windows machine and with de same client and works fine
<markelhas> binary2k2: so no extra config needed!?
<binary2k2> yahalom: yeah, the gb one is actually the same as one with out country code and french derver gives me good ping
<binary2k2> markelhas: no, i don't need any extra config
<markelhas> i'm using kubuntu in my laptop some time, and i've decided to change in my desktop, but i didn't check the p2p clients before installing
<markelhas> now can't use p2p client in it :(
<yahalom> binary2k2: i dont get it, cos it finds all it needs, says this many packages, u want to continue, YES
<markelhas> should my router have some problem with kubuntu!?
<yahalom> binary2k2: 0% fetchign headers
<yahalom> binary2k2: this is fr. now
<binary2k2> yahalom: strange, if you can fetch the package list then it should have no problem with the packages
<yahalom> binary2k2: right. but it keeps doing this until it fails
<binary2k2> markelhas: the router should be fine with kubuntu, but i don't use one so I can't say for sure
<binary2k2> yahalom: are you behind some kind of proxy?
<markelhas> binary2k2: it's strange bacause i've internet over it but no p2p clients
<markelhas> binary2k2: can't understand it :(
<yahalom> binary2k2: nope, i have a router, but then why did xubuntu-desktop work?
<binary2k2> markelhas: maybe your ISP blocks or limits p2p, some do
<markelhas> i've try evan upgrade my firmaware roter
<markelhas> binary2k2: not because if a connect the cliente via windows machine works fine
<mo> Hi
<binary2k2> yahalom: sorry to say it but, i have no clue why it's not working
<yahalom> binary2k2: oh that so weird
<yahalom> binary2k2: i used synaptic and then it said "some packages cannot be received do u want to ignore them?"
<mo> I'm having a problem with mkinitrd
<binary2k2> markelhas: matbe you have a slow file, on p2p some are fast most are slow
<yahalom> binary2k2: so i said yes and now its doing it
<yahalom> binary2k2: do i need to file a bug or am i missing something
<yahalom> ?
<mo> I've compiled 2.6.17.13, and it worked just fine (without lvm support)
<mo> And mkinitrd tells me:
<yahalom> binary2k2: man u should have waited a min longer :P
<mo> "Finding all volume groups - No volume groups found - /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: 253:0: Cannot find LVM device"
<binary2k2> yahalom: you'll have to check the dependences of kun
<mo> And then just stops
<mo> Does anyone have an idea, what I can do about this?
<binary2k2> yahalom: *kubuntu-desktop
<markelhas> so it's must be a problem with kubuntu or my router/kubuntu
<markelhas> binary2k2: same file in windows fast ddl, kubuntu slow, stoped
<markelhas> :(
<markelhas> binary2k2: i've check so many things, i don't remember what to look more.....
<binary2k2> yahalom: to make sure you get them all
<_JP> ouch, i just deleted a wrong dir in konq using shift+del
<yahalom> binary2k2: yeah. thanx for ur time. u helped.
<_JP> any way to restore those deleted files?
<yahalom> binary2k2: *kubuntu-desktop just that?
<binary2k2> yahalom: if you install all the dependences of that, it will be like it's installed because kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<binary2k2> yahalom: I don't know how to help then, sorry
<binary2k2> opps
<binary2k2> that's to markelhas
<yahalom> binary2k2: it works now, i said "u helped me" as in "thank u for helping me"
<mo> Why does mkinitrd tell me, that it hasn't found any LVM groups, although I haven't compiled the kernel with lvm support?
<binary2k2> yahalom: that's what heppens when you talk to 2 ppl at the same time :P
<markelhas> binary2k2: what's for me!?
<binary2k2> markelhas: i said: I don't know how to help, sorry
<markelhas> binary2k2: oki
<binary2k2> markelhas: ask on the forums, you'll get more eyes on the problem
<dennister> g'day all
<dennister> i'm having a problem with kmplayer vis a vis a particular source, and i'm confused about which config files to edit...no matter what i do, whenever i try to play one source it says xine isn't running
<dennister> can someone help me set it up pls?
<dennister> binary2k2?
<holotone> Every time I turn on my USB hard drive (which mounted fine in the past), now I get this error:
<holotone> "mount: can't find /dev/sdb3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<binary2k2> dennister: I don't have kmplayer installed so I don't know
<holotone> any ideas?
<dennister> k, thx anyway
<dennister> holotone: have u looked at fstab to see if anything's changed?
<holotone> nope, all looks the same
<holotone> dennister: I never had to have an entry for this device before, it just automounted
<dennister> ok...r u using kcontrol?
<wildchild> does anyone here uses terminatorx; I can't set up audio device ?
<holotone> dennister: For what? I usually just plug it in, it asks if I want to open in a new window, and I'm done
<ira> Q. Any one get KDE4.0 runing in edgy?
<ira> I am trying to add the source to adapt but it wont take the line cut and paisted from the web page
<dennister> holotone: if u have a terminal window open, just type in "kcontrol"; if not go to k-menu--->control center, or k-menu-->system settings
<Random_Transit> can i safely set a root password in ubuntu by using passwd?
<dennister> Random_Transit: it's not advisable for safety
<dennister> abattoir: :)
<abattoir> hello dennister :)
<dennister> abattoir: u're always so helpful and knowledgeable...know kmplayer at all?
<abattoir> heh
<abattoir> dennister: a bit
<abattoir> dennister: what do you need?
<Random_Transit> dennister, but using passwd won't really screw with anything will it?
<dennister> i'm having a problem with xine for one pariticular source...no matter what i do i get "xine not running"
<abattoir> dennister: a stream?
<Armagguedes>  i'm currently using FF2 on ubuntu (the one that came preinstalled with edgy eft), and when i save files with the same name that another file has (on the same folder), it doesn't warn, it just overwrites. how can i change this behaviour?
<dennister> my tuner
<abattoir> Armagguedes: i thought it appends a no. to it
<abattoir> dennister: have you tried kaffeine?
<dennister> Random_Transit: if ur new to k/ubuntu, just don't do it
<abattoir> (but since that uses the xine backend too...)
<Random_Transit> i'm not new to ubuntu
<Armagguedes> abattoir, ??
<Armagguedes> what do you mean
<dennister> abattoir: yes, but just for movies/avi files and music
<abattoir> Armagguedes: from what i've seen, if you have file.ext, and save another file.ext, the second one becomes file(1).ext
<dennister> almost everything uses xine as the server
<Armagguedes> i'm using "save target as"
<Random_Transit> does anyone here know of a way to strip the encryption from DRMed music bought on iTunes?
<Armagguedes> or wtv
<Armagguedes> not the download manager
<abattoir> dennister: i don't really know what is causing the error... any other errors?
<dennister> i've been struggling with mplayer's sound, so i thought i could get at kmplayer better, and use it instead...then i found the dvb capability with kmplayer/xine and i'm so excited
<abattoir> Armagguedes: oh, then i'm not sure, sorry, maybe there is an extension that fixes that
<dennister> hold on:
<lupine_85> Random_Transit: solution #1 is to not use iTunes :). But IIRC there /is/ a way to un-DRM them
<binary2k2> Random_Transit: only way I know is to burn it to a cd as CD audio and re rip it
<abattoir> Random_Transit: there used to be pytunes...
<lupine_85> highly illegal, mst likely
<abattoir> Random_Transit: but it doesn't support FairPlay, afaik
<abattoir> Random_Transit: FairPlay has been broken, but there apparently won't be an opensource app which 'strips' it
<Random_Transit> yeah, see, i downloaded this album off of demonoid, but the dude who uploaded it, left the tracks in m4p format
<abattoir> but tbh, this really isn't the place to talk about it
<holotone> dennister: once I'm in kcontrol, then what?
<dennister> abattoir: whenever i type in "kmplayer /dev/video0" all i get, besides the gui popping up with the xine not running message at the bottom, is (in terminal) :
<dennister> kxineplayer -wid 41943277 -f '/home/cathy/.kde/share/apps/kmplayer/xine_config' -vo xv -ao alsa -cb kmplayer-9535/KMPlayerCallback-0 -c QLayout "unnamed" added to QWidget "unnamed", which already has a layout
<abattoir> dennister: and that is the tv tuner card?
<dennister> abattoir: it's a hauppauge wintv 250, and it does work
<abattoir> dennister: i think you can ignore the QLayout error
<abattoir> dennister: tried stuff like mythtv?
<dennister> holotone: go to system administration, disks and filesystems
* abattoir doesn't know much about tvtuner cards, tbh
<holotone> dennister: Ok, then...?
<abattoir> or even kdetv
<dennister> abattoir: yes, but mythtv uses the same settings for my tuner as mplayer/kmplayer
<abattoir> dennister: sorry, don't know, maybe #mythtv ?
<robmag> 89.39.4.39
<dennister> i need to understand kmplayer, and then i can use my tuner in mythtv...kdetv doesn't support my tuner card
<holotone> dennister: entered administrative mode, and right clicked on the partition, selected "modify"
<holotone> dennister: but nothing is happening
<dennister> holotone: yes
<holotone> dennister: nothing at all
<dennister> holotone: have u entered administrator mode? and entered password?
<holotone> dennister: yes
<dennister> hmm
<dennister> holotone: is there anything under mount point column?
<holotone> dennister: viewing the device in the gnome disc utility says there are no partitions
<holotone> dennister: nothing under mount point in kcontrol
<joe3k> dennister: don't really know what's goin on but tvtime is a great tv app too
<holotone> dennister: unlinke the gnome disk utility, the kcontrol disc utility does show the partitions
<dennister> holotone: i'm not up on gnome; try clicking 'new' in kcontrol
<dennister> joe3k: tytime only supports bt chipset tuners, not my ivtv tuner
<joe3k> dennister: hm i thought general any v4l/v4l2 device, i've saa7134 and works
<dennister> i've tried tvtime, "no signal"
<dennister> same with motv, kdetv, xawtv...
<holotone> dennister: "can't read superblock" after I create new mount through kcontrol and select enable
<bthibault> hi, i'm trying to apt-get flashplugin-nonfree , but i don't think i have the right repository listed
<bthibault> which one do i need
<dennister> holotone: k, you may need to reboot and see if the filesystem is corrupt...and run fsck
<joe3k> dennister: does it have at least an v4l[2]  driver?
<abattoir> !flashplugin-nonfree
<dennister> that "superblock message is worrisome
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<abattoir> bthibault: multiverse
<dennister> joe3k: it's ok, i've got mythtv almost running perfectly, and it's mainly just the sound that i have to fix...and mythtv is a lot of work
<bthibault> abattoir: is this it?
<holotone> dennister: how do I run fsck @ boot?
<bthibault> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe
<bthibault>  multiverse
<dennister> so i don't really want to try different tv apps at this poiint
<bthibault> i have that line uncommented but it's not working
<dennister> holotone: when it's booting up, hit escape key for verbose
<holotone> dennister: then?
<holotone> dennister: it'll be an option?
<dennister> it'll check all the filesystems to see if they're clean or giving error messages
<holotone> gotcha
<holotone> thanks, rebooting, brb
<sizzam> i was using the 'generic' kernel, i then installed nvidia-glx via apt-get, and now after i rebooted, im running the 386 kernel
<binary2k2> bthibault: you want the linw deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<binary2k2> line*
<bthibault> binary2k2: thanks !
<holotone> dennister: hitting esc at boot didn't do anything
<holotone> dennister: can I run fsck without rebooting?
<binary2k2> holotone: it has to be run while the filesystem is unmounted
<holotone> binary2k2: I can't get it to mount anyhow, so that works
<holotone> binary2k2: that's actually the problem
<binary2k2> holotone: or is that read only? one or the other :P
<holotone> what would be the command to check an unmounted fat32 partition located at /dev/sdb3 with fsck?
<dennister> holotone: sorry about that bum steer then, it always worked for me
<Zarephath> anyone know of a good diary/daily journal program for Kubuntu?
<holotone> dennister: no worries..!
<holotone> dennister: what would be the command to check an unmounted fat32 partition located at /dev/sdb3 with fsck?
<binary2k2> holotone: sudo sfck /dev/sdb3 should work
<binary2k2> holotone: sudo fsck /dev/sdb3 rather
<holotone> binary2k2: heh, thanks
<natex> i recently tried the kde4 testing packages. Is there a way to completely remove it along with everything that was installed with it?
<holotone> binary2k2: prompted with "FATs differ, but appear to be intact. Use which FAT?"
<Zarephath> holotone,: You can also issue man fsck from the terminal and it will give you details on using it.
<dennister> binary2k2: i'll let u help holotone :) u have the commands at ur fingertips :)
<holotone> Zarephath: man pages are horribly formatted and never make sense to my brain
<binary2k2> dennister: noooooo :P
<binary2k2> holotone: do you get any options?
<holotone> when running fsck on this partition, I am prompted with "FATs differ, but appear to be intact. Use which FAT?" 1) Use First Fat 2) Use Second FAT
<joe3k> holotone: you can do man:/ even in konqueror if you like ;-)
<holotone> joe3k: handy tip, thanks!
<buz> is there any chance to get a working install of kubuntu onto 1GB of flash?
<binary2k2> holotone: try 1
<Zarephath> joe3k,: Yeah you can even google for the man pages on the web and get them right there....possibly with different formatting ;-O
<holotone> Prompted with "Bad File Name" 1) Drop file, 2) Rename file, 3) Auto-rename 4) keep it
<natex> in other words. how can I make sure to remove all deps of a package?
<Zarephath> natex, : use the purge option..or use synaptic and it will give you the option to remove all files for a given .deb file
<binary2k2> holotone: you can try option 4
<ira> any one setup wine32 under amd64?
<natex> thanks Zarephath
<bthibault> guys, i'm having a performance issue, i'm running on a AMD Sempron 3000, but my process is constantly pegged out, this should be enough to run xorg/ KDE right ?
<bthibault> *processor
<Zarephath> ira: Uhhh..that might be a tad difficult to do...you can try a loopback setup running 32bit..then install wine under it I suppose
<holotone> binary2k2: Ok, now prompted with "Duplicate Directory Entry" 1) Drop First, 2) Drop Second, 3) Rename first, 4) rename second, 5) auto-rename first, 6) auto-rename second
<ira> interesting
<Zarephath> bthibault, : I would assume so..
<joe3k> bthibault: tried process table (ctrl+esc) or "top" ?
<binary2k2> holotone: you'll probably want 4 or 5
<holotone> binary2k2: another odd thing is that the timestamp on these directories are from 1987
<holotone> binary2k2: something's definetly farked
<holotone> binary2k2: would it be best to autorename the first or second?
<ira> tried this but it didnt work http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185557
<markelhas> ppl need help config p2p clients, anyone!?
<bthibault> joe3k: yeah i've done top, its really not showing much activity, but my superkaramba CPU monitor is showing that its maxed out
<joe3k> bthibault: hm maybe it's the superkaramba's CPU monitor that's broken
<klerfayt> http://www.nasa.gov/home/index.html?skipIntro=1 - doesn't work in konqi
<bthibault> joe3k: when i scroll any windows i can see the monitor refreshing every 1-2 seconds its pretty bad
<binary2k2> holotone: you can't really tell, just have to pivk one
<binary2k2> *pick
<bthibault> joe3k: everytime i drag a window around the screen , i see the cpu spike to the max
<holotone> binary2k2: I think this is definetly messed up, there seems to be hundreds of duplicate directory entries
<holotone> binary2k2: that's not normal, is it?
<binary2k2> holotone: no, something messed up your FAT
<Armagguedes> probably hamburgers ands pizza
<bthibault> probably just time for a new computer
<joe3k> bthibault: i have celeron 2,4
<natex> Zarephath: I used apt-get autoremove foo
<buz> bthibault: sempron 3000 is more than enough
<buz> theres something wrong
<holotone> binary2k2: any way to save the data? It was a days work there :(
<joe3k> bthibault: if you drag window and cpu goes high, it's normal i think
<joe3k> bthibault: the scrolling is not so ok though
<mentok> anyone know how to get the creative Sound Blaster X-Fi sound card working?
<binary2k2> holotone: as long as you choose rename, nothing should be deleted
<joe3k> bthibault: can you see which process is causing this?
<wildchild> there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You wil not be able to play or record audio. How can I set up layer?
<joe3k> bthibault: eg run top in console, make it always on top and try to "scroll"
<hollywoodb> wildchild: what app?
<binary2k2> wildchild: that audacity?
<wildchild> yes
<wildchild> audacity
<wildchild> binary2k2
<bthibault> joe3k: when i scroll down in firefox Xorg is jumping to 94% CPU
<binary2k2> wildchild: you have to get aRts to suspend
<joe3k> bthibault: does it do on every html page or on any page?
<binary2k2> wildchild: you can do it from the aRts applet
<wildchild> binary2k2: how
<bthibault> joe3k: any page
<wildchild> don't even know what's applet
<bthibault> joe3k: i also have transluceny and shadow effects turned off so there must be some setting causing it to spike
<joe3k> bthibault: is it the same with konqueror?
<bthibault> joe3k: let me check
<binary2k2> wildchild: right-click on the pannel where the window list is and cloose "Add Applet to Pannel..."
<dennister> my god! if this channel was anything like mythtv channel i'd go nuts
<joe3k> bthibault: it could be caused maybe by the card drivers, not sure
<dennister> i will *never* try to ask for any help there again
<binary2k2> wildchild: then choose aRts control and add
<joe3k> dennister: why?
<dennister> <---is so angry she's shaking
<dennister> all they can do is complain about how u ask questions
<joe3k> hehe
<dennister> brb...i need another pack of smokes to calm down
<bthibault> joe3k: yeah, same thing in konqueror
<bthibault> joe3k: the card driver thing actually crossed my mind too
<joe3k> bthibault: what card/driver do you use?
<wildchild> binary2k2: can't find aRts
<bthibault> joe3k:  generic i think , i just xorg pick automatically for me :)
<joe3k> bthibault: ok
<bthibault> joe3k:  can i change by running dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<joe3k> bthibault: i'd just check one more thing: run konqueror/firefox from console and check whether you get any X warnings/errors
<bthibault> joe3k: ok, one sec
<binary2k2> wildchild: you may need kdeaddons installed
<joe3k> bthibault: hehe not sure i never used that stuff
<joe3k> bthibault: i had to setup my xorg.conf manually anyway since i have three server layouts
<binary2k2> wildchild: or you can try in konsole: killall artsd
<bthibault> joe3k: i get this error
<bthibault>  	16800
<bthibault> joe3k: oops
<bthibault> joe3k: this error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<joe3k> bthibault: hmmm i think this is harmless
<bthibault> ok
<joe3k> bthibault: check whether you get some during scrolling
<hollywoodb> bthibault: that error is due to wacom devices being listed in your xorg.conf... there's info in the forums how to remove that, but other than that warning it doesn't hurt anything
<binary2k2> bthibault: that's just the wacom error, known bug, harmless
<bthibault> joe3k: no other erros
<walla> can anyone give me a hand with a gtkpod problem?
<joe3k> bthibault: ok what's your video card?
<bernd_> hi everybody
<binary2k2> walla: depends on the problem
<bthibault> joe3k: not sure, i'll have to open my box up and check
<joe3k> bthibault: lspci will help
<walla> it doesn't seem to recognize my ipod
<bernd_> can anybody help me with my fstab?
<walla> it says there's no listing for media/sda2 in my mtab
<mentok> walla: is it mac formatted or win?
<bthibault> joe3k:  nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] 
<binary2k2> walla: have you recently updated it, with itunes or something
<walla> win
<walla> no
<walla> i've uninstalled gtkpod and reinstall about 2 times now
<joe3k> bthibault: ok, now check your xorg.conf plz, section "Device", "Driver" option
<joe3k> bthibault: you should have nv or nvidia there
<walla> and i have no problem adding and removing songs with amarok or the default program that opens with the ipod
<joe3k> i think once i had vesa and it was sloooooooow
<binary2k2> walla: do you get any errors?
<joe3k> bernd_: what do you need?
<walla> terminal output - (gtkpod:27588): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_text_buffer_emit_insert: assertion `g_utf8_validate (text, len, NULL)' failed
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<bthibault> joe3k: it's just listed as generic
<aimtrainer> hi! That: linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 is the kernel I need for an intel core duo 2300 right?
<walla> and the mstab earror which i mentioned
<hollywoodb> aimtrainer: no
<aimtrainer> ok which one hollywood?
<aimtrainer> :)
<joe3k> bthibault: you mean "Driver" "generic"?
<binary2k2> walla: did you mount it first
<hollywoodb> -generic is fine
<walla> it mounts automatically when plugged in
<bthibault> joe3k: Driver  "vesa"
<joe3k> bthibault: ok that'll be the problem
<hollywoodb> aimtrainer: linux-image-generic is fine... 'sudo apt-cache search' will show that linux-image-686 is obsolete (and 2.6.15 is an old kernel version)
<binary2k2> walla: is it a mtab error or a fstab error?
<aimtrainer> hollywoodb: could you please give me the name of the kernel I need
<joe3k> bthibault: you can try to replace the vesa with "nv"
<aimtrainer> hollywoodb sry didtn see that
<walla> both
<aimtrainer> thanks
<walla> mount: can't find /media/sda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<joe3k> bthibault: that's open source driver for nvidia cards, but it can't do 3d
<bthibault> joe3k: ok i'll do that and restart X
<bthibault> joe3k: thanks, i'll be back in a sec
<joe3k> bthibault: if you want the "full power" you need nvidia-glx
<joe3k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe3k> bthibault: here it is
<twosouls82> or nvidia-glx-legacy if you have an older card
<binary2k2> walla: try adding a line like "/dev/sda2 /media/sda2 vfat defaults,noauto 0 0" to /etc/fstab
<joe3k> bthibault: it's easy just need to install few packages and set the "Driver" to "nvidia"
<tdn> How do I access my Compact Flash card from Kubuntu? I have a PCMCIA CF-readeer. When I insert the CF card nothing happens. I am watching dmesg, but nothing new appears.
<walla> well when i closed gtkpod i get this output
<walla> umount: /media/sda2 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<walla> and adding a line that line to fstab didn't work
<tdn> Oups. Something does indeed appeaar in dmesg. (I was looking at dmesg at the wrong host) This is what I get in dmesg: http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/?paste=303
<binary2k2> walla: then it must not be mounted, remove the line from fstab, open konsole and type pmount /dev/sda2
<Blissex> tdn: it is probably one of the many buggy PCMCIA chipsets (hde: lost interrupt)
<walla> Error: device /dev/sda2 is already mounted to /media/ipod
<walla> that's the message i get when i try to mount it
<tdn> Blissex, I have an IBM Thinkpad T42. Do you know if that has a buggy PCMCIA chipset? Do you have any suggestions on what to do?
<binary2k2> is there any files in /media/ipod ?
<eilker> !vesa > eilker
<Blissex> tdn: the CF reader...
<tdn> Blissex, is the CF reader broken?
<walla> i found a tutorial for install gtkpod, i think i'll just try running through that to see if i missed something
<eilker> people i have login problem , and i saw in forums it may releated with video card driver, do i need to modify xorg.conf for getting vesa driver __?
<Blissex> tdn: pretty likely.
<Blissex> eilker: that usually works, even if a bit more slowly.
<wildchild> binary2k2: if ur still here I added aRts ..
<binary2k2> wildchild: if you right click on the applet and cloose "aRts Status" you can then suspend aRts
<tdn> Blissex, is it broken by design or is it broken like something has become defective in it and I should complain to the retailer to get a new reader?
<wildchild> binary2k2: ok
<Blissex> tdn: probably by design.
<wildchild> binary2k2:will now work
<binary2k2> wildchild: that's how I get audacity to work for me
<eilker> blissex: what must i do for getting vesa ? this is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31273/
<tdn> Blissex, ok. It is from Kingston. Do you know anywhere I can check if this is a model known to cause problems in Linux? It works perfectly fine in Windows.
<wildchild> binary2k2: now it says: please check the output audio device
<wildchild> binary2k2: and the project sample rate
<eilker> blissex: Driver	"vesa"   // is tihs enough in xorg.conf ?
<Blissex> tdn: google it... Whether it works with MS Windows is quite unimportant. And whether it _really_ works in MS Windows is another problem...
<Blissex> eilker: usually yes.
<binary2k2> wildchild: have a look in the setting or audacity to make sure its setup right
<wildchild> binary2k2: error start when I click on the icon of audacity: there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You wil not be able to play or record audio
<tdn> Blissex, what do you mean by "_really_ works"?
<binary2k2> try pressing Alt-F2 and run "sudo killall -9 artsd"
<binary2k2> change to "kdesu killall -9 artsd"
<Blissex> tdn: reliably. Instead of just appearing to work.
<bthibault> joe3k: ahh, thats better
<bthibault> joe3k: thanks
<joe3k> bthibault: you're welcome
<joe3k> bthibault: did you notice the nvidia binary howto?
<bthibault> joe3k: no i didn't
<joe3k> bthibault: if you ever want to use 3d acceleration you'll need to use the nvidia binary drivers
<joe3k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe3k> bthibault: it's easy just need to install few packages and set the "Driver" to "nvidia"
<bthibault> joe3k: so use this instead of the generic nv driver?
<joe3k> bthibault: if you're lucky with 2d you don't need to
<joe3k> bthibault: otherwise yes
<tdn> Blissex, ok.
<joe3k> bthibault: i tried to tell you but you were too fast :)
<bthibault> joe3k: ha, thanks, i appreciate the help , owe you a beer
<joe3k> hehe
<wildchild> binary2k2: dosn't help. Maybe i don't have correct set up in system settings -> sound system
<binary2k2> wildchild: I just have the default set up in sound system and I have it working
<wildchild> :s
<eilker> !tdfx >eilker
<wildchild> how is that with amarok don't have problems..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tdfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ryanakca> how do you draw a custom trajectory in open office impress?
<dennister> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Dendeigh> hi there - does anybody know, what can cause df to report wrong available size on an ext3-partition?
<nextstate> I just got a new AMD X2 and the 64bit install of kubuntu fails while trying to boot linux. Anybody run into this problem before?
<Dendeigh> nextstate: what is the error message an what motherboard are you using?
<Jack1> hi
<nextstate> I'm using an asus crosshair
<Jack1> can anyone help? after an edgy upgrade i  cannot login anymore, just startx starts a gnome session
<Jack1> it kicks me out after few secs
<nextstate> the error is something about a kernel param? sorry I've forgotton
<Dendeigh> nextstate: I had similar problems on an Asus M2N-E - I had to update the BIOS to fix this (before I always ran into kernel panic with ACPI enabled)
<nextstate> Dendeigh: so I need to disable ACPI?
<nextstate> in the bios?
<Dendeigh> no, you can disable ACPI while booting the install CD
<Dendeigh> what error message do you get?
<nextstate> oh, you mean a kernal param
<Dendeigh> yes
<nextstate> Dendeigh: gimee a sec to reboot the machine
<Dendeigh> "noapic acpi=off" ...
<Dendeigh> Jack1: does the login-screen show up on boot?
<nextstate> Dendeigh: kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Try using the 'noaipic' kernel parameter
<nextstate> maybe I should read the error messages more carefully :)
<Lam_> when i used windows, i would sometimes compress rar files with a password and make it so that you can't peek inside to see filenames of the contents.  now that i'm on linux, anytime i try to decompress those rar files, ark archiver crashes
<Dendeigh> nextstate: that is exactly the same message I got - I would suggest a BIOS upgrade
<nextstate> Dendeigh: ok, I'll look for one. I used the 'noapic' param and it seems to be booting into kubuntu now. thanks.
<Jack1> Dendeigh: yes it does
<Jack1> Dendeigh: BUT THEN IT KICKS ME OUT AND I AM at the login screen again
<hollywoodb> Lam_: try unrar in a terminal
<Lam_> hollywoodb: ok i'll try that. thanks
<Dendeigh> Jack1:  ok, have you checked the logfiles?
<Dendeigh> Jack1:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log & /var/log/syslog
<Jack1> not Dendeigh
<Jack1> mom Dendeigh
<nagyv> hello! I would like to help a friend to activate it's wifi card, but I ude KDE and he uses GNOME. I decided to try out remote desktop. He authorized me, but the connection is just building up, but never succeeds. The krdc window seems to be frozen.
<nagyv> I put into krdc: vnc:/his.ipa.ddr.ess:0 Is this the right way?
<Jack1> Dendeigh: hmm i can see it here from windows but its an editor file and it is weird to read
<Jack1> Dendeigh: what should i look for ? file is long
<dennister> anyone have any idea how to 'recompile' an application like mplayer?
<Dr_willis> get the source.. compile away.. :)
<Dr_willis> or learn how to build from the src-debs  - never done that.
<zorglu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85190 <- is aboutmplayer compilation, quite old thru
<Bubba_Gump> is there a quick way to flip between the player window and the full maximised screen in Amarok ?
<zorglu_> im interested too about a newer version of mplayer :)
<Hawkwind> dennister: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<dennister> thx...compiling scares me
<Hawkwind> dennister: Read that URL to learn how to build .debs really easily
<dennister> hi hawkwind :)
<dennister> and yet someone last night said i should recompile my kernel, too
<Dr_willis> why bother - unless thers somthing you need in the newer ones.
<Hawkwind> dennister: I build the latest kernel for Dapper/Edgy the day it's released on kernel.org.  I have a script that does it all for me and builds .deb packages of it
<vieira> hi ppl
<vieira> can u help me out config amule?
<zorglu_> in the new versions of mplayer, there is -fixed-vo which can be interesting
<vieira> tryng to ddl serve list but can't connect
<dennister> i just want mplayer to work :( to give me sound...i think it's a codecs problem
<vieira> says  Failed to download the server list from http://ed2k.2x4u.de/hkaoxqzu/min/server.met
<Dr_willis> its always a codec problem. :)
<vieira> any tips!?
<zorglu_> dennister: this is unlikely to be a version problem
<Dr_willis> vieira,  perhaps the server is down..
<dennister> and yet with my previous installation of edgy mplay did work
<Dr_willis> vieira,  check the amule page for alternatives perhaps. (never used amule)
<dennister> *mplayer
<vieira> Dr_willis: i can't config any p2p client in my kubuntu
<vieira> Dr_willis: 0.0kb speed
<vieira> Dr_willis: i've config every ports fw in my router
<Jack1> has anyone got any idea for my prob describe above? the login thing?
<dennister> and these man pages and the documentation on the mplayer site go on forever
<vieira> Dr_willis: i think my router has problems with linux
<Dr_willis> vieira,  sounds like a router/ports issue - or set the box to be on the routers dmz.
<zorglu_> dennister: try simple video with easy codec
<Dr_willis> ktorrent, and others can auto-set the ports  on routers that have upnp features
<vieira> Dr_willis: can u give me some help trying to solve this!?
<Dr_willis> vieira,  could try  utorrent.exe and wine. :)
<vieira> Dr_willis: the fwr of the ports are ok because if a connect via windows ddl works just fine
<Dr_willis> vieira,  id see if the router has a dmz setting, and set the linux box to be on the dmz.
<joe3k> dennister: if you don't need completely new version, only add few patches i'd consider using apt-get build-dep and source, then debuild, it's much easier
<dennister> kinda difficult to grasp all at once...zorglu: mplayer works when i use an avi file, but yesterday it worked for tuner output and today with this install it doesn't
<vieira> Dr_willis: utorrent works just fine in windows :8
<Dr_willis> could be some firewall stuff under linux blocking it.. but ive not had the issue.
<Dr_willis> im using  'wine utorrent.exe' right now. :)
<vieira> Dr_willis: humm going to try to see if there is a dmz zone config in the router
* hollywoodb likes bittornado
<zorglu_> dennister: this confirms this is not a mplayer version issue
* Bubba_Gump likes Ktorrent
* zorglu_ cant make ktorrent to work
<Dr_willis> torrennts can be such... a hassle.. :)
<vieira> Dr_willis: yap, i've put in dmz zone
<vieira> Dr_willis: and now?
<dennister> my head is swimming...yes, which is why i'm giving it...not only am i unwilling to (at this point) learn how to recompile, but i don't think it's really necessary
<Bubba_Gump> Dr_willis: heh, and a distraction, too :D
<Dr_willis> vieira,  try the torrents again.. :) what else.
<Dr_willis> could go to one of the 'torrent check' sites that scans your box to insure the ports are open.
<vieira> Dr_willis: that's it!
<Dr_willis> You sure when you boot to linux - it gets the same ip as when you are booted to windows. :)
<hollywoodb> dennister: try vlc perhaps... I've been having the occasional odd audio error with mplayer as well... I'm going to try fetch the codecs tarball from mplayer's site and unpack it myself
<vieira> Dr_willis: no changes the same :(
<vieira> Dr_willis: 0.0 kb/s
<nagyv> is here anyone who already used a vncclient? I would like to help out a GNOME using friend, and try out vnc at the same time. He already started a vncserver and allowed view access, but I can not connect.
<vieira> Dr_willis: some times 0.2 or 0.3 nothing better than that
<dennister> i just installed vlc, but it's not showing up in my menus yet...
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  he ran 'vncserver' or did he just enable desktop shareing.
<vieira> ppl any ideias!?
<vieira> just for remark the torrent is running fast in a windows machine
<Dr_willis> vieira,  try  http://www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=14548
<nagyv> Dr_willis: both, but when running vncserver the system talked about a password, although he also set up a password when allowed shareing. (He first allowed sharing, and then we realized that there is no vncserver installed nor running)
<dennister> would someone be able willing to look at my konsole output with mplayer...and take a stab at telling me how to fix the mplayer sound/codec issue?
<vieira> also try azures in both machines
<hollywoodb> dennister: pastebin it
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_willis> vieira,  try wine and utorrent, try the other torrent toublshooting sites - they may mention yoru router.
<Dr_willis> check to see if you set up any firewalling rules on the linxu box.
<vieira> Dr_willis: where can i check firewalling setting in linux!?
<vieira> the link u gave me i've change to port because ktorrent uses 6881, and says ok
<vieira> Dr_willis: but the slow connections is there :(
<Dr_willis> its possible that utorrent under windows is NOT using that port.. it may be your isp blocking that port.
<Dr_willis> utorrent can even randomize that port.
<zorglu_> hmm it was a error, mplayer -fixed-vo doesnt work even on cvs version from yesterday  :)
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get amarok working with MTP?
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31293/
<dennister> i do have the codecs that the mplayer output refers to, btw, mplayer just can't find them
<Dr_willis> it may be looking in the wrong place.
<dennister> exactly
<Dr_willis> when ya start mplayer from the shell. it may print out where its looking
<dennister> that's what my pastebin is: output from the shell
<Dr_willis> usr/lib/codecs/wnvplay1.dll
<Dr_willis> seems to be where mine are at.
<zorglu_> dennister: Try adding the scale filter, e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp. ?
<hollywoodb> dennister: I don't have a /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll either, in fact I don't have it at all... have other codecs though
<zorglu_> btw -fixed-vo seems to work but only in full screen
<Dr_willis>  /usr/lib/win32    but no avisynth.dll either
<dennister> my codecs are in /usr/lib/codecs and /usr/lib/win32...hold on, no avisyth...tons of others
<hollywoodb> I'm downloading the official codecs pack from mplayerhq.hu now to see if its in there
<dennister> thx hollywoodb
<Dr_willis> i have a avisynth.dll  in my cedega/windows dirs :)
<hollywoodb> dennister: the stuff in /usr/lib/win32 are just symlinks to /usr/lib/codecs
<zeeo> hey guys when i'm playing Pandora.com radio a flash based radio it runs fine for 10 15 mins then it seems when say kmess trys to make a beep or sound
<zeeo> it makes that sound then the pandora
<zeeo> stops working
<zeeo> and i have to close firefox
<zeeo> and all that
<zeeo> and reopen
<zeeo> to fix
<hollywoodb> !enter | zeeo
<ubotu> zeeo: Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Dr_willis> zeeo,  using the flash9 beta?
<zeeo> lol ya i flood
<zeeo> dr willis just what is
<zeeo> instlaled with firefox
<zeeo> wow net split?
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> Flash 9 just came out a few weeks ago.
<Dr_willis> its in beta testing.
<dennister> zorglu: i tried the scale addition u mentioned, but it's for video scaling and my problem is with audio
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: You mean flash 9 _beta_ came out, actual release haven't been yet.
<Tm_T> And yes, there's big difference.
<steveire> Hey, Is there a keyboard binding to switch tabs in Konsole?
<Dr_willis> steveire,  i looked for that the other day - and didetn seem to find one.
<nacer> hi hi
<hollywoodb> dennister: avisynth.dll isn't in 'essential' or 'all' codec packs from mplayerhq.hu
<Dr_willis> im so used to using alt-# under xchat
<steveire> Dr_willis: Pity. It would be very useful.
<Dr_willis> the #kde guys may know. ive looked - i may of overlooked it.
<hollywoodb> dennister: http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2006-June/061232.html
<dennister> ok, if avisynth isn't essential, why is my tuner saying it is/can't find it
<Dr_willis> could be some oddball codec
<hollywoodb> dennister: https://www.zarb.org/pipermail/plf-discuss-ubuntu/2006-October/000310.html
<hollywoodb> dennister: it sounds like the version of mplayer in the ubuntu repos is outdated
<dennister> it seems thatway, 'oddball' as i said, the mplayer i installed with edgy the other day had working sound for tuner...this install's sound doesn't work
<Dr_willis> steveire,  told ya they would know. :)
<Dr_willis> what odd bindings to use...
<Dr_willis> the only avisynth i can find is in --> .transgaming/c_drive/windows/system32/avisynth.dll
<Dr_willis> no idea what/how it got there. :)
<zeeo> i don't think the prob i'm having with sound is flash cuz if the song is still paying on pandora
<zeeo> the sound from kmess
<zeeo> can't play
<zeeo> at all
<zeeo> till the song is done
<zeeo> so its allmost like its not runing in full deplex or some crap
<zeeo> like i can't play more then one sonud at a time
<Dr_willis> zeeo,  we are going to remove your enter key....
<Dr_willis> :)
<zeeo> :O sorry its a habit
<Dr_willis> zeeo,  thats a common description of an arts/esd/alsa/oss/soundserver issue.
<manchicken> Is there a way to apt-get source, build the source, and then install it without hosing your dpkg database?
<Dr_willis> Im listenign to the site now.   :) but i have a Creative Audigy Card. what sound card do you have zeeo ?
<dennister> ok, so its a bug with edgy...i'm going to try and reinstall it, as it worked with my edgy installation before this one
<zeeo> i'm runing a laptop
* Dr_willis jams to Kenny G.
<zeeo> its a dell inspiron 1200
<manchicken> Can you actually "jam" to Kenny G?
<Dr_willis> :)
<zeeo> how can i found out what card its runing
<dennister> bback soon
<Dr_willis> google   the ubuntu/kubuntu wiki/forums/laptop area zeeo  perhaps otehrs have similer sound issues.
<zeeo> k
<Dr_willis> that site is streaming very well  :) considreing how lagged/torrent download-loaded i am.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> heh - it just hung on me zeeo
<Dr_willis> got a sound loop going da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da.....
<manchicken> Anybody?
<mentok> does anyone know about getting a SoundBlaster X-Fi sound card running in Edgy?
<Dr_willis> mentok,  last i looked that card was not supported under linux yet.
<Dr_willis> that was about 2 mo ago. It may of changed by now.
<mentok> Dr_willis: hmm, any workarounds?
<Dr_willis> wait for a driver. :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys how do you shutdown processes on ubuntu
<mentok> Dr_willis:  dang :(
<mentok> Dr_willis:  thanks
<Th3_Cr0up13R> how do i shutdown startup processes?
<Dr_willis> do some googling see if the stuff is even being worked on. I guess.
<mentok> Dr_willis: that sounds like a good idea
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: KMenu -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Services
<Dr_willis> mentok,  its possible it may be comming out soon, or being worked on.. i put off gettting one for a few months  due to the linux not supported yet issue. :)
<Dr_willis> My audigy2zs is doing very well - :) and its a lot cheaper now.
<mentok> Dr_willis: yeah, I would have except I've needed midi quick, and I have a dual boot
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hollywoodb: there is no advanced on my system settings
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: yes there is
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: at the top
<mentok> Dr_willis: of course they didnt' seem to have any audigy's at best buy
<Dr_willis> ive yet to ever have anything that actually hooked to the midi port. :)
<mentok> Dr_willis: ah
<mentok> Dr_willis: I got a midi controller recently, that thing is awesome
<Dr_willis> mentok,  ive basicially given up on bestbuy.. Ive been paying attention to their prices.. and.. well they really (@&!@&@ you over if you are not carefull.
<Dr_willis> BUt they do have a good return policy :)
<dany21> hello... does anybody use gestures within KDE? they are generally working... but i have one problem: i cant sent [alt] [f4]  for closing a prog... the gesture gets recognised - but i get no action... anybody tried before?
<mentok> Dr_willis: I was surprised because the card I got would have cost more on newegg than at best buy
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hollywoodb: no there isnt is like the last file and its grey cannot really make it out but i found it
<mentok> Dr_willis: usually its the other wat around
<Dr_willis> mentok,  you got lucky then.. or they screwed up. :)
<mentok> hehe
<mentok> yeah
<Dr_willis> Their very well 'educated' clerk tagged the wrong box. :)
<mentok> Dr_willis: hehe, so true
<Dr_willis> or he tagged it wrongly for a friend...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hollywoodb: do i coose the halt option
<Th3_Cr0up13R> which of the options is the not run option
<mentok> defiintley
<Dr_willis> I got a laptop from BB once, and a docking bay.. and they failed to notice the bay on the cart.. and let me walk out with it. :)
<mentok> wow
<Dr_willis> i dident even notice till 4 mo later on the reciete.
<mentok> crazy
<Dr_willis> saved me $200, heh
<mentok> thats sweet
<mentok> they gouge you for so much might as well have a freebie once in a while
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: use 'Service Services' , not 'Service Manager'
<hollywoodb> Th3_Cr0up13R: 'System Services' I meant
<Dr_willis> then i took the laptop back (it broke) got a refund , they charged me 10% restocking fee..   and i sold the docking bay to a guy. :)
<Dr_willis> net cost to me.. renting a laptop for 6Mo.. = $100
<mentok> ha!
<mentok> awesome
<mentok> of course the stupid restocking fee is always annoying
<Dr_willis> I had taken the laptop back 4 times...
<mentok> its not like their clerks are too busy doing other things
<mentok> really?
<Dr_willis> the case had an issue where the thing kept cracking.
<mentok> oh
<mentok> that sounds like an issue for the manuf.
<Dr_willis> yea - some sort of manafacyture defect on the first run of the laptop
<Dr_willis> got sick of it.. got a diffrent laptop. then hated it. they had none the 'same or better' as my first one.. so i said *#&@&^@ you all.. give me my $$ back
<Dr_willis> I did falter and got a 2nd laptop form them a year ago.. on sale.. display model.. with $250 rebate from them... then i managed to get a $200 rebate from HP. :P
<Dr_willis> aparently the HP rebate was not supposed to  be at the same time the BB rebate was scheduled.. but i got it on the 2 days they overlapped.
<Dr_willis> its a good little linux laptop now.
<mentok> sweet
<mentok> thats luck
<Dr_willis> yep.. win some . lose some.
<mentok> definitley
<Dr_willis> like the $200 monitor that blows up the day after the warrenty expires.
<Dr_willis> :)
<mentok> yeah
<mentok> murphey's law is very accurate
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: you mean the turion you bought?
<mentok> strangely so
<unix_infidel> or is this ia nother one?
<Dr_willis> yea - turion
<unix_infidel> hah, you got a turion for 50 bucks?
<Dr_willis> since the bios update.. its been a solid linux box.  even got wireless going.
<Dr_willis> it came out to be like $300 i think total.. i learned to get the extenede warrenty
<Dr_willis> :)
<mentok> which linux?
<Lars_G> Greetings all
* Lars_G doubles over and unfolds into a million realities.
<Dr_willis> i should of kept that docking bay from the first laptop. it would work with this one.
<Dr_willis> its running Kubuntu now.
<Lars_G> Question, what package does one need for giving one the possibility of decoding mp3 audio in k3b to burn to an audio cd?
<mentok> awesome
<hollywoodb> ha! I was going to give the WoW 10-day trial a shot under Cedega... 2.86GB download... nothx
<Dr_willis> the only thing i cant get going on it yet. is the media reader slots.. not sure what the deal is.
<unix_infidel> yea, i'm seriously considering buying an other laptop but one of those 300 dollar sempron or compaqs dont jive very well.
<unix_infidel> i'd rather buy like an older pM ultraporable off ebay for ~300
<Dr_willis> Lars_G,  that is answered in the KUBUNTU FAQ. :)   i saw it just yesterday there.
<mentok> I've had some problems with those also
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: I am sorry then :)
<unix_infidel> and add another GiG of rAM
* Lars_G refolds into one, and transforms into a fox
<hollywoodb> unix_infidel: I've got a dell Penium M 1.8 + 1GB RAM, intel gfx & 14.1" LCD for around $400 + shipping... and now they have Turion notebooks for $600 or better
<youser> guysi need some serious help
<Dr_willis> problem gets to be -  the older one may die at any time.. then what... a new one at least you can return it...
<youser> "operatingsystem not found"
<unix_infidel> hollywoodb: which model?
<youser> i woke up this morning and mydesktop looked fine but it couldnt find any apps or files
<unix_infidel> hollywoodb: you can get new dell dual core's for 600 fully speced.
* Lars_G tunrs into a purple coyote
<youser> soi restarted and got oprating system not found
<hollywoodb> unix_infidel: mine is an Inspiron B130, but you can't configure it with my hardware via dell's website... coupon code via techbargains.com
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: You are correct. I am sorry for bringing up the question without perusing the FAQ first.
<unix_infidel> hollywoodb: honestly, i've had a really good run with IBM's
<hollywoodb> unix_infidel: I like IBM/Lenovo, but I can't afford it ;)
<unix_infidel> i wouldnt consider buying an old dell...
<Dr_willis> Lars_G,  i just happened to rember its there. :)
<unix_infidel> especially out of CC warranty.
<vandenoever> dell latitude x1?
<Dr_willis> Lars_G,   plus it coveres other programs.
<hollywoodb> unix_infidel: all the hardware on this Inspiron is supported under linux, though I haven't tested the modem
<Lars_G> Ah I need the multiverse it seems
<Dr_willis> Lars_G,  i cant even tell you what other things the faq covers.. but i rember that. heh
<unix_infidel> hollywoodb: right, but can it survive a drop to the floor?
* Lars_G vanishes in a point of infinite light while he contemplates the multiverse
<lovely> alsalamo 3alaykom
<hollywoodb> unix_infidel: dunno... I'm not willing to test it at the moment ;)
<lovely> hi every body
<youser> can anyone help me
<lovely> hellow
<youser> it seems i cant even reinstall dapper
<unix_infidel> hollywoodb: heh, i just did like 15 minutes ago with an IBM
<Lars_G> unix_infidel: Myself I've had good luck with Toshiba machines while I used pc laptops.
<hollywoodb> unix_infidel: I throw it in my backpack and occasionally bump it into things that way, but that's a bit of a different kind of contact
<unix_infidel> i'd like a tablet PC but i couldnt see it being viable at all.
<youser> *cries
<ttoine> is tonio somewhere on irc this evening ?
<stodge> I can't use the NVIDIA driver:   Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver!
<stodge> Do I need to install all updates in Edgy before it will work?
<stodge> I tried this:       sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<joe3k> stodge: try sudo modprobe nvidia
<stodge> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joe3k> hm no idea what does have modprobe to do with xorg.conf :)
<Lars_G> stodge: fix youf config, you surely are using the "nv" driver instead of "nvidia"
<joe3k> stodge: take a look into xorg.conf whether you have "Driver" nvidia
<stodge> I thought that was configured by the  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<joe3k> stodge: i think it should have been, but it can't hurt to check it ;-)
<stodge> Ok that may have been the problem
<stodge> I'll just restart X - thanks for your help!
<joe3k> ok
<eilker> !dyndns > eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<walla> does anyone know a program that i can use for copying album art onto my ipod without using gtkpod?
<eilker> what is the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu-server ?  is the difference only lamp server ?
<hollywoodb> eilker: does ubuntu-server include ubuntu-desktop?
<eilker> hollywoodb: i have no idea...
<mike__> Hi folks - X won't start for me now - "no devices detected"
<skipjack> hello has here someone an idea what I must do when I have an Intranet domain (thochguertel.de) and the Internet domain thochguertel.de .. so and when I ping thochguertel.de that I ping out of the Intranet (that I get the Internet IP of this domain) and so that for all other subdomaisn who not registered in bind9 ?
<hollywoodb> eilker: me either, but I'm guessing it doesn't, which is a pretty big difference ;)
<eilker> hollywoodb: :))
<wildchild> what packages do I have to install for compyling?
<hollywoodb> wildchild: build-essential
<mike__> BusId is PCI:0:5:0
<Shaddar> hi ... anyone knows how to change the symbol/image/icon of firefox in the upper left corner ?
<stodge> I'll reboot maybe that will help
<aimtrainer> hi! Im running edgy on a samsng x11 and my wlan card ipw3945 is detected now (eth1) after having installed the restricted modules. But I cant make it work. knetworkmanager doesnt even find it
<shulman> hi all -- I'm having trouble with Firefox 2.0 on Edgy closing out constantly, mostly due to flash. I've tried applying the flash fix to the firefoxrc file without any success. Is there anything else that I should be doing to get flash to work properly?
<stodge> That was damn - Kubuntu configured the wrong PCI address in xorg.conf for my card
<stodge> (damn = dumb)
<hollywoodb> shulman: which flash version are you using?
<shulman> hollywoodb: checking now... I installed the latest version off of apt-get
<vranikx> hello all, i have problem with playing system sounds in kubuntu, sound in xmms or mplayer are fine, what i must do for correct this error?
<shulman> hollywoodb: flashplayer-mozilla is at version 6.0.72-0.2
<hollywoodb> shulman: try enabling seveas repo and there you can find update to flash 9 beta... see if that helps resolve the issue
<hollywoodb> !seveas | shulman
<ubotu> shulman: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<vieira> hey need help config mldonkey anyone!?
<shulman> hollywoodb: thanks... I'll look into it right now
<hollywoodb> shulman: once you get that repo going, 'apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree'
<vieira> hollywoodb: hi dude, can u give me some tips config mldonkey?
<hollywoodb> vieira: nope. I don't use any P2P apps except the occasional torrent
<shulman> hollywoodb: do repositories exist for edgy eft? the page you sent me to only has repos listed for dapper
<vieira> hollywoodb: oki thnks
<hollywoodb> shulman: yep... just change 'dapper' to 'edgy'
<hollywoodb> shulman: something like: deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ edgy-seveas all
<vieira> hollywoodb: just simple can put any p2p client working in kubuntu
<vieira> hollywoodb: i think have to get back to windows on desktop to use p2p client and only use kubuntu on my lapto
<denver1> anyone from aust
<vieira> p
<hollywoodb> vieira: all you have to to for torrent is forward ports 6881-6999 -> your internal IP.  no idea about the rest of p2p clients
<vieira> hollywoodb: it's very strange cause every one says to me that it's fine on them, but simple can't pu it work
<hollywoodb> vieira: no idea
<vieira> hollywoodb: i've done that. i thinks it's a router problem with linux
<vieira> hollywoodb: ok dude thnks any way
<hollywoodb> vieira: doubt it, I've never had any issues with my router or linux
<vieira> hollywoodb: can't tell simple use the same client in the same network and torrent, windows ddl fine in linux 0.0kb
<vieira> hollywoodb: i'm tired :(
<vieira> hollywoodb: 3 days trying to solve it
<shulman> hollywoodb: it's still freezing up firefox
<rojikaru> I need more help, on how to set up my sound.
<rojikaru> audio
<vieira_> hollywoodb: any one that u now that uses p2p clients?
<vieira_> hollywoodb: that can help me out of course
<hollywoodb> vieira_: see if there's a p2p-related channel
<hollywoodb> shulman: did you copy over your ~/.mozilla from a previous installation or upgrade ?
<lorenzo_> hello
<vieira_> hollywoodb: oki
<shulman> hollywoodb: I just upgraded from dapper, and firefox got upgraded
<hollywoodb> shulman: try move your ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.backup or something and try it, perhaps there's something in your firefox profile that's causing issue... also, if you have flash-player-nonfree AND flashplayer-mozilla, remove flashplayer-mozilla and restart firefox... that's about all I can think of
<shulman> hollywoodb: One of the internet forums I was going through just mentioned this might be related to the nvidia kernel that I was using on my previous version. I'm going to try upgrading it
<walla> has anyone had any problems with an ipod not playing files that were transfered using amarok?
<uri3000> alright then, i'm having a bit of trouble here. occasionally, in kde, i have to move my mouse pointer to the side of things to be able to click them. i don't really know how to describe it. i can't move my mouse pointer to the left edge of my screen, and it will go completely off of the right side.
<intelikey> i've got something hosed.... i just installed ubuntu and kde and was test running things before i turn it over to it's owner... the three user accounts will use different desktops gnome kde and blackbox   the first run went ok but the second login for bb ; X tripped out and i wanted to test grub settings anyway so i rebooted.  now all i can get for any user is an rxvt terminal   setting the session does nothing to affect t
<denver1> has anyone done an apt-get dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy and had any problems?
<intelikey> yes denver1 many
<denver1> so a clean install is best?
<intelikey> best.... meeh  better.
<intelikey> anyone on gdm problem ?
<hollywoodb> intelikey: I think its safe to assume that most of #kubuntu is using kdm
<uri3000> does anyone have any idea what my problem is?  i originally installed ubuntu, and then installed kubuntu-desktop. this problem didn't happen until i installed kubuntu-desktop
<uri3000> it sometimes happens in gnome, too
<uri3000> if you need more information or don't understand what i'm trying to say or missed my first message, please tell me
<intelikey> hollywoodb   i try to not assume too much
<intelikey> but xdm does the same thing....
<uri3000> what the heck, my mouse works normally now.
<Tater> is there anyway to tell how big a partition is on a drive and what filesystem type it is without mounting it
<hollywoodb> intelikey: when X "tripped out" and you rebooted, how did you reboot?
<intelikey> init 1
<intelikey> errr 6
<hollywoodb> Tater: sudo parted /dev/hda print all  (assuming /dev/hda is the disk you want info on)
<Tater> hollywoodb, sweet thanks
<uri3000> and now for my next problem: sound doesn't work properly in kde. i think it's the mixer but I don't know how to fix it. in gnome, using alsaplayer, i can hear sound perfectly, like from flash videos and whatnot, but in kde, the only sound i can hear is the system startup sound.
<Ace2016> disable arts?
<Acc\Deny> Hello can someone plz check if http://archives.linmodems.org/ really works? I ask it to search for modem and it says nothing...
<uri3000> i remember trying that in debian... how does one do that again?
<Ace2016> kcontrol > sound & multimedia > Sound System
<uri3000> thank you, i'll try that
<Ace2016> and uncheck "Enable the sound system"
<hollywoodb> Acc\Deny: no matter what I put it says no results found
<Tater> hollywoodb, well it just says it can't detect the filesystem on the partitions I'm curious about :P
<kubuntu> I have a slight issue
<hollywoodb> Tater: using LVM? if not, parted should detect it if they are valid partitions
<uri3000> ah! thank you, Ace2016, you rock
<Ace2016> np
<Tater> hollywoodb, what I'm trying to do is mount the root partition of the hdd from my laptop on my deskktop pc so I can pull some files from it and install edgy then slap it back in the laptop
<kubuntu> How do I reset my keyboard?
<Tater> hollywoodb, Maybe the drive is toast I dunno, it had dapper drake default install on it
<Acc\Deny> hollywoodb: thank you!
<Acc\Deny> kubuntu: you are brave to call it a SLIGHT issue :)
<Ace2016> uri3000: you could also try setting the "Auto suspend if idle after:" to 1 second so that when an arts app stops using alsa other apps can use it
<kubuntu> I'm a brave kinda dude
<uri3000> Ace2016: what advantage would that have over just disabling it altogether?
<kubuntu> I pressed a multimedia key on the Keyboard and now I can't alt+tab or Alt+space :(
<kubuntu> Sooo How can I reset
<Tater> hollywoodb, I got the boot partition to mount on that drive but I can't mount the root partition
<Tater> no matter what I toss in the fstab
<hollywoodb> Tater: is it using LVM ?
<intelikey> ok using kdm is even worse.  i don't get anythin but  an error message and back to the xlogin     message 'cannot open theme /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<Acc\Deny> If linux can't find a driver for a device, does it still create a device file for it in /dev?
<Tater> hollywoodb, I have no idea what LVM is
<intelikey> at least with gdm the user had an input method....
<Ace2016> uri3000: i think some apps require arts for sound output, if you don't use any then there is no need for the sound system to be running
<intelikey> Acc\Deny generally speaking no.
<hollywoodb> Tater: Logical Volume Management, you can string drives together using one or multiple partitions with it... it doesn't behave like a normal partition
<uri3000> Ace2016: ah, okay. i'll see how that works
<kubuntu> How can I check what my keys are mapped to?
<intelikey> scankeys ?
<Tater> hollywoodb, I doubt LVM is enabled then as it was the only drive in my laptop
<kubuntu> Oh and Amarok went nuts and I had to kill it
<kubuntu> intelikey: moi?
<Tater> hollywoodb, there isn't even a cd drive or floppy drive in that laptop just the hdd
<intelikey> ja
<hollywoodb> Tater: maybe that partition is shot then, hard to say... but some distros (like Fedora Core) set up LVM as default no matter what
<Acc\Deny> ok what is the name of hardware detection utility/daemon/tool in ubuntu?
<Tater> hollywoodb, It had kubuntu dapper installed on it
<Tater> hollywoodb, and everytime I try to mount it I get a must specify filesystem error
<kubuntu> intelikey: Do I have to install it
<Tater> hollywoodb, is there anyway to try to repair the partition
<kubuntu> I think it's just my alt key that's gone
<hollywoodb> Tater: well if parted says its an unknown type, that's bad. if you KNOW what type it is you could attempt to run fsck on it
<Tater> I'm 99 percent sure its reiserfs
<icheyne> has anyone got an opinion on SpinRite? Is it worth getting?
<intelikey> kubuntu no i gave the wrong name... let me check.
<intelikey> getkeycodes
<kubuntu> intelikey: Oh wait :-P I have to do this on a tty console?
<intelikey> mmmm terminal might work also...
<kubuntu> intelikey: I'm good now :)
<compu73rg33k> I like ubuntu, but my family wants to try linux and I think KDE would be a better GUI for them...does kubuntu run well?
<kubuntu> The Windows key sticks
<compu73rg33k> doing the Windows -> Linux switch :)
<klerfayt> compu73rg33k: kubuntu is same as ubuntu
<kubuntu> compu73rg33k: You can install both
<compu73rg33k> klerfayt: yeah but it's KDE instead of gnome
<kubuntu> It's the same but I think that Kubuntu is a bit more persuasive if they are power users and Ubuntu is good if they like simplicity
<kubuntu> compu73rg33k: IMHO
<compu73rg33k> Hmm they're not power users, but I think KDE is more user friendly to people used to windows
<kubuntu> It is
<kubuntu> not to discount Gnome it's very easy once you spend a day with them
* Electrolyte has never tried GNome
<compu73rg33k> yeah I like gnome but sometimes i feel it's over simplified
<Ace2016> kubuntu is like ubuntu but with kde instead of gnome and everyone knows that kde is better so you should use kubuntu :)
<kubuntu> I would say to go with the one you are most comfortble with
<compu73rg33k> I'm using Gnome right now and I love it
<kubuntu> compu73rg33k: Granted this help Chan might be more friendly :)
<Electrolyte> I'm thinking of trying it.
<compu73rg33k> hehe Ace2016 I say they're both great :)
<kubuntu> They are. Different interfaces to the same good gooey core :)
<kubuntu> compu73rg33k: Tell you what. Download the Kubuntu Live CD and give it a whirl
<compu73rg33k> yeah I already downlaoded it :)
<Electrolyte> I'm about to do that with the Ubuntu CD :P
<compu73rg33k> just need to finish bakcing up their e-mails which I'm'a go do and then install Windwos (For my brother & his faggot games) and then installing Kubuntu for my parents
<compu73rg33k> Kubuntu doens't have any problems with dual booting right?
<LjL> !language | compu73rg33k
<ubotu> compu73rg33k: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell compu73rg33k about dualboot
<Acc\Deny> In Ubuntu how do I unplug/eject a USB device? like in windows u had to right click on the icon in the bottom right corner of system tray....?
<kubuntu> Acc\Deny: Is it on the desktop?
<compu73rg33k> yeah Mine shows up on my desktop Acc\Deny
<Ace2016> Acc\Deny: kde has safely remove and if you plug it in it shows up on the desktop, very slick
<compu73rg33k> ubotu: dualboot ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualboot ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ace2016> when its on the desktop you can right click and do safely remove
<compu73rg33k> ubotu: dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<kubuntu> What do I need to install to get MusicBrainz To work?
<zeeo> hey i need a good repositorie list can some one help me out with that
<Electrolyte> Can you actually use GNome on Kubuntu?
<kubuntu> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kubuntu> Electrolyte: Sure
<Electrolyte> I'll try the Live CD first :)
<Acc\Deny> kubuntu: Ace2016: No idea. I am about to fiddle with a device that I am SURE linux will not recognise... it a microcontoller...
<kubuntu> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zeeo> i'm looking for more repositorie
<Electrolyte> I want to see how GNome is - if I like it, I'll probably just install Ubuntu.
<zeeo> not just how to enable them
<Acc\Deny> just wondering how eject is implemented in linux so i dont blow this device....
<kubuntu> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zeeo> thx
<s> hello. i need some help please. I want to copy a dvd to another dvd but i don't know how to do this in kubuntu
<Ace2016> Acc\Deny: oh i thought you said usb stick
<kubuntu> s: try k3b
<kubuntu> Acc\Deny: How are you going to be using it?
<kubuntu> As a device or on the file system?
<zeeo> seems that http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic don't have 6.10 yet
<kubuntu> zeeo: I'm fairly certain if you change the word dapper to edgy in whatever you get out it will work
<zeeo> k
<buzzy> ragazzi ora sembrea che vada....bah
<Acc\Deny> kubuntu: No idea yet, its suppose to be a microcontoller or modem device inside this fixed wireless terminal for internet access...
<kubuntu> Whee D-Bus is out :)
<arriesp> ola
<kubuntu> Acc\Deny: Well as long as you don't pipe in something crazy into the /dev device I think you should be good
<kubuntu> arriesp: ola
<Bubba_Gump> how do I install themes downloaded from KDE-look.org?
<kubuntu> Bubba_Gump: It normally has instructions in it
<shulman> I just tried reinstalling the nvidia kernel onto my system and managed to hose it so X won't start.  What do I need to do to reinstall it?
<Bubba_Gump> kubuntu: i've downloaded three, and all hold no instructions within them
<kubuntu> Bubba_Gump: Hmm WHich three?
<kubuntu> Gimmie the URLs
<Bubba_Gump> k
<troy> does anyone know if there are any python 2.5 packages for edgy anyplace?
<Bubba_Gump> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33944
<Bubba_Gump> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29314
<troy> nevermind, found them :)
<Bubba_Gump> i forget the other one
<kubuntu> nstallation:
<kubuntu>  1) Unpack the archive.
<kubuntu>  2) Click on the file "SmoothGray.kth" from Konqueror.
<kubuntu> That doesn't work I'll assume :)
<Bubba_Gump> kubuntu: nope :)
<pete> It's times like these people get lonely..
<LeeJunFan> bye
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Bubba_Gump> kubuntu: ooh i need deKorator :)
<Admiral_Chicago_> netsplit
<kubuntu> ah Ok :)
<kubuntu> HELLO Hello hello hel....
<mentok> hi
<ch1x0r> Hello
<arriesp> xao
<mentok> !ubotu ?
<mentok> !ubotu you listening?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you listening? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mentok> hehe
<mentok>  :)
<xwolf-> why the heck konqueror won't list all of the directories in the root folder (/) ?
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get amarok to work with libmtp and MTP devices?
<nu1o0p> hello. how can i make an option (view->viewmode->text) persistant between current folder change ?
<nu1o0p>  this setting keeps resetting to the default each time i navigate on a folder.... in konqueror / kubuntu
<nu1o0p> guys on kde said kubuntu doesn't have the standard set of menu ("Save view per folder", by example, is not there in kubuntu)
<joe3k> nu1o0p: have you tried settings -> save profile?
<joe3k> gn
<__mikem> Does anyone know about any mathmatical programs I could use to graph equasions that are not functions eg, sin(x)=e^cos(y)
<kubuntu> joe3k: Night
<kubuntu> __mikem: try kplot
<kubuntu> !info kplot
<ubotu> Package kplot does not exist in any distro I know
<kubuntu> Liar :-)
<__mikem> kubuntu, you mean kmplot, that is indeed a graphing program, but it will not graph statements unless they can be solved for one variable
<kubuntu> Ah
<__mikem> I want a program that can graph equasions that are NOT solved for one variable
<kubuntu> Umm Mathematica?
<__mikem> I rather not spend 1200 dollars
<steveire> Here's a question. In the case of vimrc, bashrc etc, what does the rc mean?
<kubuntu> Octplot?
<__mikem> NEver heard of it
<kubuntu> steveire: Resource Configuration
<steveire> kubuntu: cheers
<youser> hey guys i was wondering if xorg should be running if imnot using beryl or compiz?
<apol> !info kalgebra
<ubotu> kalgebra: calculator based on MathML language. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 444 kB
<xwolf-> how do i get konqueror to list all the folders in /?
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<klerfayt> how to take screenshot of login screen
<Dr_willis> or put / in the address bar?
* Dr_willis notices that if you put / in the address bar. the other dirs show up under it.. :) if ya hit enter.. it hides them
<xwolf-> thank you, Dr_willis
<manchicken> Anybody?
<Dr_willis> manchicken,  huh?
<manchicken> I'm trying to get amarok to work with libmtp.
<Dr_willis> never heard of libmtp :)
<manchicken> There's a very klugy way described if you google it, but it's only 32-bit.
<manchicken> It lets amarok manage music on devices like Creative Zen Vision.
<Dr_willis> whats it supposed to do?
<manchicken> I just told you ^_^
<Dr_willis> thats why ive never heard of it i guess. :)
<manchicken> I suppose so.
<manchicken> I suppose it's just not built in...
<manchicken> I tried to build it in, and I can get it working with libmtp.. but then it won't let me use postgresql.
<santyago>  !      !!?!?!
* manchicken doesn't even know where to begin understanding cyrilic.
<nagyv> santyago: according to your name you should prefer also latin,
<youser> anyone  know what hald-add-on storage is?
<klerfayt> santyago speaks russian
<youser> when my system monitor: processes update every few seconds only some processes are there and sometimes lots r there and sometimes none
<nagyv> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<hollywoodb> !ru | santyago
<ubotu> santyago: Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<youser> but there used to be a lot of themin there constantly
<nagyv> youser: know idea, but probably it is not kde specific, so it can help that #ubuntu could also help (anyway, I'm not an expert)
<nagyv> youser: know=no (sorry)
<santyago> thank
<bkudria> how do i prevent kubuntu from mounting stuff in /media? i have my own autofs setup...
<nagyv> bkudria: I think that you should play with udev (or just /etc/udev)
#kubuntu 2007-11-05
<SMonk> Can anyone help me out with a MBR problem
<SMonk> ?
<MementoMori> _Angelus_:
<MementoMori> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KMLDonkey?content=10015
<vzduch> !ask | SMonk
<ubotu> SMonk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SMonk> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SMonk> Ok, I have an AMD machine, running a SATA HD 320gb, and a 150gb IDE HD.. Vista installed the MBR on the IDE for some dumb reason, and put the OS on the SATA, now when I went to put on Kubuntu 7.10 I think it must have erased the MBR for Vista and I can't seem to get it back.. any ideas?
<vzduch> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<vzduch> lol
<|dthacker|> SMonk: grab a rescue CD that will let you rebuild an MBR.  Google for such a beastie.
<SMonk> lol
<vzduch> I heard there are special precautions to be taken when dual-booting w/ Vista.. (which isn't desireable in itself anyway ;))
<Dr_willis> hmm.. im not sure how to recover the vista mbr. :) i know with XP you can boot a xp cd an duse the fixmbr command
<SMonk> I tried to use the rescue from the Vista CD it'self but it can't find my HD's now
<Dr_willis> I unpluged my ide drive and let my vista install only go on the  SATA drive.
<Dr_willis> then i pluged in the ide. for the linux install :)
<SMonk> I know vista's crap.. the whole MS is crap.. but my wife needs it.. atleast I didn't pay for it.. lol
<Dr_willis> Linux i think - should be able to boot the Windows Install from grub with the proper entry
<Dresken> I remember reading a quote somewhere about vista..
<SMonk> That's not a bad idea Dr
<Dresken> "Best thing about vista is that even viruses have compatibility problems"
<SMonk> LOL
<Dr_willis> ive also kept both os's totally seperate and used the BIOS to boot what hd i wanted depending on what OS i wanted to boot to.
<vzduch> SMonk: what applications forcibly need Vista?  I'd suggest you get a copy of XP and install that..
<SMonk> it's so true... it's such a POS. everything crashes on it
<Dresken> Yeah well other than gaming I'm pretty much done with windows..
<Dresken> and for that I'll stick with XP
<|dthacker|> Smonk:http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?p=2585240
<|dthacker|> may be helpful.
<|dthacker|> no one here knows an answer to my question, and I just unsubscribed from the koffice list :)
<acko88> |dthacker| what is your question ??
<SMonk> Hmm... thanks hacker.. that might work
<SMonk> i'll give it a shot
<SMonk> later
<vzduch> acko88: [00:59:09] < |dthacker|> Where can I change the program opened when I click a URL in kmail?
<acko88> ima li ovde srba ili neko iz exYU ??
<vzduch> !sr | acko88
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> dayum
<vzduch> anyway, this channel is English only
<acko88> OK ;)
 * Dresken tries reading what he wrote backwards
<sam1337> Is it possible to format a new 500gb hdd with encrypted lvm, copy the files over from my current 200gb hdd, delete all the data from the 200gb hdd and then use the 200gb hdd to expand my /home partition onto both discs so I can store tons of games, songs and movies?
<|dthacker|> acko88: where in kontact do I set the program that opens when you click a link in kmail?
<sam1337> |dthacker|: that sounds like a question for #kde
<sd32> is  there a requirements page for kubuntu?
<Dry_Ice> i can't boot up my linux system...
<sam1337> sd32: have a look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)#System_requirements
<sd32> sam1337, thanks
<Dry_Ice> kk
<Dry_Ice> 500 MHz x86 processor <--2ghz
<Dry_Ice> 192 MB of system memory (RAM) <--2gb
<Dry_Ice> 8 GB of disk space (although only 4 GB is required) <--30gb
<Dry_Ice> Graphics card capable of 1024x768 resolution <--have
<Dry_Ice> Sound card (optional) <--have
<Dry_Ice> A network or Internet connection <-- have
<Dry_Ice> i don't know HOW to boot up my linux system :P
<NickPresta> Dry_Ice, have you burnt the LiveCD?
<Dr_willis> Dry_Ice,  you are on an APPLE machine correct?
<sd32> i only have 128 meg and am still running,solw but running
<sd32> *slow
<Dry_Ice> i can't even get it up and running ;P
<Dry_Ice> :P*
<vip3rousmango> I'm running 7.04 KDE and I'm having issues burning anything (cd/dvd) with my DVD-RW Drive. Im using Nero Linux and all of the disks fail at the lead-out part. Anyone have any suggestions?
<sd32> are you getting any error codes?
<Dry_Ice> no...
<vzduch> vip3rousmango: tried burning w/ K3b yet?
<Dry_Ice> i don't know how to boot it
<sd32> did you install?
<acko88> i now runing 192MBram. 433mhz CPU 10GB HDD
<iSeriesSysAdm> it's either the CD/Firmware
<sd32> ahhh
<iSeriesSysAdm> or move the CD to the other IDE
<vip3rousmango> vzduch: no, never tryed the app. should i? better than nero?
<vzduch> at least it's free
<vzduch> in difference to Nero
<iSeriesSysAdm> i would say it's better and light
<sd32> you have to download the  disk image then burn it to a disk then run the disk
<iSeriesSysAdm> lite
<vip3rousmango> well nero linux is free...
<vzduch> well, it might be free, but it's not free..
<vzduch> ;)
<vip3rousmango> Can K3b burn DVD-Rs as well? or is it only cd?
<Dr_willis> nero linux was not free last i looked.
<sd32> costly in time and frusrtration
<vip3rousmango> ... i downloaded it for free fine.. right off the site
<vzduch> my father has all kinds of issues w/ his burning software in Winblows.. K3b did everything flawlessly up to now
<Dr_willis> all the reviews ive seen of  nero for linux say k3b beats it. :)
<Dr_willis> k3b can burn dvd's
<vip3rousmango> alrighty then, k3b it is
<Dry_Ice> sd32: yes, i installed
<Dry_Ice> sd32: to a partition on an external drive
<sd32> dry ice, then what happens when you restart?
<vzduch> Dry_Ice: then you need to point your BIOS to boot from that drive
<sd32> ahhh
<Dry_Ice> how?
<Dry_Ice> vzduch: how would i do that?
<vzduch> depends on your BIOS and its revision..
<vzduch> better look for yourself
<Dry_Ice> mac os x
<vzduch> no idea about Mac BIOS..
<Dry_Ice> i can't find any docs
<vip3rousmango> yikes.. mac
<Dry_Ice> shaddup :P
<Dr_willis_> vip3rousmango,  he sort of dident mention that imporntant fact. :) and its to an external drive...
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  this is an external USB drive?
<Dry_Ice> no
<Dry_Ice> firewire...
<Dr_willis_> well at ONE time there was some key ya held down on macs that made them boot off the external HDs
<Dry_Ice> don't tell me there aren't any mac nerds in here...
<Dr_willis_> but i dotn rember what the key is. or even if that still applies to the 'new' macs
<Dry_Ice> that's for booting up to another hdd that has mac os...
<Dry_Ice> its the 'option' key
<Dry_Ice> nada shows up xcept my main drive
<Dr_willis_> I do recall people saying that LILO was needed for the mac installs. not grub. But i have no experience with them.
<Dry_Ice> where the heck do i get lilo?
<Dr_willis_> !info lilo
<Dry_Ice> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-3ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 355 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<Dr_willis_> I think you may be wanting to check the Ubuntu forums. They may have a section on the Mac.
<Dry_Ice> kk, thx
<Dr_willis_> of coruse booting off a external HD adds another layer of problems
<Dr_willis_> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dry_Ice> interesting...
<Dry_Ice> i get a bunch of stuff on lilo and stitch
<Dry_Ice> !frusturation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frusturation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> Lilo is the old linux boot loader. befor grub became common.
<Dry_Ice> ic
<Dr_willis_> Im not even sure that LILO can boot an external hd.
<sam1337> With lilo you can place /boot into an lvm partition.
<vzduch> used to be quite a pain to dual-boot w/ Lilo, at least for me
<Dry_Ice> hmmm
<Dry_Ice> we'll see if i can become a linux nerd...
<posingaspopular> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vzduch> I found Grub to be an enormous relief in this respect
<sam1337> What would happen if I tried to plugin a pci wireless card whilst kubuntu is running?
<sd32> is there any need for having 512 meg in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> Plugging in a PCI card with the Power on can = a dead pc.
<Dry_Ice> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<vzduch> sam1337: you don't plug PCI cards when the computer is running.  Period.
<Dry_Ice> does anyone know where i can get lilo?
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  its a package you install...
<sam1337> Dr_willis_: How would it die exactly?
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  of coruse you cant boot so you cant install it...
 * Bugzilla is back.
<Dr_willis_> sam1337,  electricty arching across conectors = bad idea.
<Dry_Ice> Dr_willis_: i can boot up to a cd...
<Dr_willis_> removing pci cards with power on = bad idea.
<sam1337> Dr_willis_: Could I plugin a sata hdd whilst my pc is running?
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  boot live cd. chroot over to the exteranal drive. install lilo then..  good luck. :) i bet theres other things needed as well.
<NickPresta> I have a twinview setup. Is there any way to stop full screen applications, like games, from opening up in the middle of the screen (splitting the game in half)?
<Dr_willis_> sam1337,  i wouldent reccomend it either.
<morphine> howdy
<Dry_Ice> where do i get the pkg?
<Dr_willis_> sam1337,  sata is supposed to be hotplugable.. but not sure if that feature actually a reality yet.
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  the package name is lilo
<morphinex> Get this crazy problem folks: when I do sudo ifup eth0 on my laptop, the screen blinks off and then on for a second
<Dr_willis_> !info lilo
<Dry_Ice> where do i get pkgs?
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.8-3ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 355 kB, installed size 1132 kB
<Dry_Ice> mhm
<vzduch> sam1337: you can try everything at your own risk.. if you fry your hardware, that's your problem then.. :P
<Dr_willis_> with the package manager, or use apt-get intall whatever
<Dry_Ice> i've barely run kubuntu...
<Dry_Ice> idk if i could do it :P
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  and you are trying some very 'out there' things.....
<Dr_willis_> Dry_Ice,  yep. thats an issue.
<Dry_Ice> hmmm
<Dry_Ice> mebbe i should go w/ gentoo XF
<Dr_willis_> gentoo will need a lot of reading also i imagine. :)
<Dry_Ice> i know...
<Dr_willis_> and has its own sets of quirks/problems
<Dry_Ice> i know...
<Dry_Ice> that's why i didnt get it...
<Dry_Ice> <.<
<Dr_willis_> there may be some guide in the forums that tell you exactly how to boot a mac/install to external drive
<Dry_Ice> i'll ask labrats...
<Dry_Ice> http://labrats.tv
<Dr_willis_> SOme times ya just got to go out there and start reading.. :)
<Dry_Ice> ...
<Dry_Ice> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Dr_willis_> dont expect a magical 1 click answer either. :)
<Dry_Ice> i know...
<Dry_Ice> i don't mind messing around with my inner workings...i just want to know exactly what i'm supposed to do...
<Dry_Ice> ok...here goes...
<Dry_Ice> bbl
<Dry_Ice> i'm gonna try this thing...
<sgumiel> holaaa
<sgumiel> hello
<sgumiel> i have a problem...can someone help me?
<vzduch> perhaps if you tell us your problem..
<sgumiel> im new in kubuntu.............:s
<sam1337> lol
<sgumiel> and i dont know do anything :p
<vzduch> my crystal ball is away for maintenance.. :P
<sgumiel> how i can to instal msn or gaim
<sgumiel> i have downloaded it....but i dont know what i have to do now
<vzduch> open Adept Manager or Synaptic and browse the available software
<bazhang> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<sgumiel> msn is descompressed......
<sgumiel> i dont know use adept
<vzduch> sgumiel: under normal circumstances there is no need to download _anything_ besides the packages that the package manager installs
<sgumiel> i opened it....but i dont know what yo do
<bazhang> sgumiel: gaim is now called pidgin; you can install it either via adept or the command line
<Dr_willis_> The package manager should download/install the thing. You dont need to manually download stuff and 'click' on the package. :)
<Kr4t05> Guh...
<Dr_willis_> 'sudo apt-get install pidgin'
<sgumiel> can u tu say me how install it command laine
<Dr_willis_> for the command line addicts
<Dr_willis_> Logical :)
<bazhang> sgumiel: he just did
<Dr_willis_> bazhang,  my ESP skill are sharp today
<sgumiel> piding is not found :s
<Kr4t05> Anyone have any insight about getting an Xbox 360-type USB gamepad working in Gutsy? I've tried to compile the xpad module from a thread in the forums, but it doesn't seem to work.
<bazhang> Dr_willis_: they always are :}
<vzduch> sgumiel: do a 'sudo apt-get update' first
<Dr_willis_> bazhang,  now i got to go for a drive.. of about 3 hrs.... :(
<Dr_willis_> well bye all
<acko88> sgumiel you have a kopete ???
<sgumiel> oki
<sgumiel> is tru
<sam1337> Can some usb games consoles controllers really work on linux?
<sgumiel> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<sgumiel> doesnt work ...sorry
<soulrider> yes they can
<bazhang> Kr4t05: it's not recognized out of the box?
<sgumiel> command line
<soulrider> i know theres an xbox driver in the kenrel
<sgumiel> sudo apt-get update
<soulrider> dont know if in the ubuntu kernel though
<sgumiel> and after sudo apt-get install pidding
<vzduch> sgumiel: I suggest you use the correct spelling :P
<bazhang> sgumiel: that's pidgin
<vzduch> it's pidgin, not pidding
<sgumiel> pidgin
<Kr4t05> bazhang: It's a logitech chillstream, and, no, it doesn't show up in /dev/ or /dev/input/
<sgumiel> yeah i wrote bad here:p
<anton__> Any good program to "film" the screen? Like fraps in windows...
<sgumiel> sudo apt-get install pidgin   in command line and   the package pidgin is not found
<bazhang> libxbox0 - Shared library for Xbox Linux utilities Kr4t05
<Kr4t05> ba
<Dr_willis> sgumiel,  you are using Gutsy Kubuntu versiomn 7.10 ?
<anton__> sgumiel: get it through add/remove programs?
<sgumiel> yeah i use it
<Kr4t05> bazhang: It's not an original Xbox controller, but a 360-style version. I believe there is a difference, but I could be wrong.
<sgumiel> and hiw i get it there...
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install pidgin   worked here
<sgumiel> there is a gajim...(instant  messenger
<bazhang> Kr4t05: ok, I know that my ps2 and nintendo controllers (usb) work fine, so that should as well
<Nyle> konqueror doesn't start when I click the icons or the menu entries.  I tried to launch it from konsole command line, but it didn't start, and didn't give me any error messages, just sat there for a very long time
<sgumiel> but it is disabled
<Nyle> I need konqueror back in my life, please help
<Nyle> I try ps x and I don't see it running
<Nyle> ever
<vzduch> Nyle: try if a reboot fixes it
<Nyle> oh wait wati, I did restart
<sgumiel> ppffffffff
<Nyle> now after a restart it didn't work and i came here
<sgumiel> im not linuxer :(
<Nyle> I just now launched it from konsole again and I got this message
<Nyle> ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /build/buildd/kdebase-3.5.8/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)
<Nyle> do I have to change my icons?
<Nyle> about the message, it just sits there and doesn't do anything
<anton__> Any good program to "film" the screen? Like fraps in windows...
<Tm_T> Nyle: install kdebase-dbg
<Nyle> hey dude Tm_T that wants me to download 150+mb of packages
<Nyle> half hour download
<Tm_T> and?
<Nyle> oh nothing
<Tm_T> without it your console output is usually worthless ;)
<Nyle> I see
<Nyle> oh dbg is debug
<Tm_T> yes
<bazhang> anton__: byzanz or istanbul
<anton__> bazhang: Thanks!
<anton__> bazhang: Did you get my pm?
<Nyle> well I tried to change my icons and now my icon changing window is stuck and blank
<Nyle> icons changed though
<bazhang> anton__: no
<sgumiel> someone can help me¿?
<Nyle> I mean I have 2 gb ram, I just rebooted the system, I have a 512mb swap file which is never used (which is why i don't have a swap partition)
<Nyle> so that isn't a problem
<Tm_T> sgumiel: help in what? "help me" doesnt get you help
<Tm_T> k: stop
<sgumiel> i dont know how to instal pidgin ....
<vzduch> good night folks :)
<sgumiel> people said me sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> g'night
<sgumiel> and after sudo apt-get install pidgin ....but it doestn world
<sgumiel> work**
<bazhang> sgumiel: you need to be patient--and let people help you.
<sgumiel> yeah! i am waiting
<Nyle> sgumiel: what doesn't work?
<sgumiel> the command say me that pidgin is not found :s
<Nyle> sgumiel: hmm
<bazhang> he can't get pdigin or msn
<sgumiel> i think u download it with update...
<Nyle> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<bazhang> err pidgin
<Tm_T> sgumiel: Gutsy?
<sgumiel> yeah
<vincent_> I wonder if it's necessary to change dpi value... I have dpi of 99x98 on a 20inch lcd. advice.
<dario> buenas
<sgumiel> buenas
<sgumiel> ablas español?
<Nyle> that number is ridiculous
<Nyle> you can't possibly have a dpi of 99x98
<bazhang> !es sgumiel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es sgumiel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dario> si
<Tm_T> !es | dario
<ubotu> dario: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<bazhang> ugh
<Tm_T> bazhang: learn ;)
<bazhang> I know, but fingers refuse--denied!
<_Angelus_> what is this error
<_Angelus_> angelus@POTcore:~$ Opt/Epsxe/epsxe
<_Angelus_> Opt/Epsxe/epsxe: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vincent_> Nyle: everything looks fine on my screen. alot of people have that dpi set google it :p
<Tm_T> _Angelus_: you need libgtk atleast
<sgumiel> dario tu sabes como instalar el gaim o el msn en el kubuntu
<_Angelus_> i have it Tm_T
<Tm_T> _Angelus_: right version?
<posingaspopular> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<posingaspopular> oh wait..
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<bazhang> :}
<Tm_T> posingaspopular: come on, no need to repeat
<_Angelus_> yeah Tm_T
<sgumiel> im sorry
<Tm_T> _Angelus_: then binary youre using doesnt just find it
<Kr4t05> Hrm///
<_Angelus_> Tm_T:
<_Angelus_> angelus@POTcore:~$ ldd Opt/Epsxe/epsxe
<_Angelus_>         not a dynamic executable
<Tm_T> _Angelus_: and?
<_Angelus_> i dunno someone told me to do that
<_Angelus_> does it mean it cannot find libraries or something
<_Angelus_> btw this a pre-compiled executable
<Tm_T> yes I know it is that :)
<Tm_T> _Angelus_: where did you find that binary? does it have installing instructions? are there Ubuntu packaged replacement?
<_Angelus_> no there isn't
<_Angelus_> its a playstation emulator
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> well, I have no idea about how that binary was compiled
<Tm_T> so hard to help
<_Angelus_> i see
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Do you have the libgtk1.2 package installed?
<_Angelus_> yes
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Did you try making a symbolic link?
<_Angelus_> no
<_Angelus_> how can i do it?
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Sorry, never mind. Didn't notice it's even named the same
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Forget it, my bad
<_Angelus_> could it be because im using a 64bit OS
<_Angelus_> and the prog is 32bit
<_Angelus_> ?
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: I can only guess at this point
<Tm_T> _Angelus_: not only that, there's lots of other things
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: How about trying PCSX?
<_Angelus_> tried it
<_Angelus_> but it didn't have the plugin to run directly from cd
<_Angelus_> it had only the one to run from ISO
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Just a sec...
<_Angelus_> ok
<Tm_T> sgumiel: you're there?
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: I'm sorry again. Didn't find anything. CDR Mooby is the plugin you used?
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> which loads only from ISO
<_Angelus_> also, Kubuntu Feisty had a PSX or PCSX package
<_Angelus_> which it got removed on gutsy
<_Angelus_> i wonder why
<_Angelus_> or maybe it's because im using the 64bit version
<RogueJediX> Probably. I have a 32-bit processor and I can see it in the repos
<_Angelus_> you're using gutsy?
<RogueJediX> Yes
<_Angelus_> if yes, then thats the reason
<_Angelus_> hehe
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Oh, yeah. There's actually another emulator you can try
<_Angelus_> which one
<atlfalcons866> is kde 4 in hardy
<Tm_T> atlfalcons866: by default? no
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<midnightmaniac> Hi all :)
<atlfalcons866> why
<Tm_T> atlfalcons866: wont be stable enough for LTS release
<atlfalcons866> so hardy kde is going to be like gutsy then?
<Tm_T> umm no
<roomulo> hello, there
<roomulo> how to set konqueror as default file explorer on gutsy?
<Tm_T> atlfalcons866: ofcourse KDE3 is still moving train
<atlfalcons866> roomulo: remove dolphin
<roomulo> atlfalcon866: just remove?
<atlfalcons866> roomulo: thats the only way i know how
<atlfalcons866> roomulo: sudo apt-get remove dolphin
<Jucato> ???
<Jucato> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<_Angelus_> RogueJediX:
<_Angelus_> angelus@POTcore:~$ Opt/pSX/pSX
<_Angelus_> Opt/pSX/pSX: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Angelus_> angelus@POTcore:~$
<atlfalcons866> !Konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> _Angelus_: thats because you need libgtkglext
<_Angelus_> i installed it
<_Angelus_> :o
<biovore> you sure you got the right one?
<biovore> might have the wrong version of the lib..
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Installed what? libgtkglext1?
<_Angelus_> yes RogueJediX
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Well, I'm out of ideas then. ePSXe, PCSX and epSX are about the only three Linux Playstation emulators I'm aware of
<_Angelus_> pcsx is the only one that worked
<Jucato> !info epsxe
<ubotu> Package epsxe does not exist in gutsy
<RogueJediX> Sorry, epSX = pSX
<roomulo> atlfalcons866: i followed the ubotu sugestion and worked
<Jucato> er... it was there before :/
<roomulo> atlfalcons866: thank you
<atlfalcons866> thank Jucato
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: How about ripping the CD and running it through Mooby?
<Jucato> !info pcsx
<ubotu> pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<_Angelus_> yeah
<_Angelus_> thats what i want
<Jucato> just install it through Adept or apt-get?
<wesley> with wich app i need to lauch when taking screenshots with the shortcut from compiz fusion
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Right, then run K3B, click CD copy and when the windows pops up, check "Only create image"
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Also, don't forget to click the Image tab and set the directory where you want your image ripped to
<hero> i <3 kubuntu
<_Angelus_> i know man
<bazhang> wesley: you need to look at the key bindings in the settings manager
<_Angelus_> but its not worth making an image of every cd
<_Angelus_> lol
<profoX`> wesley: hey where are you from? :P
<profoX`> wesley: in compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) for the screenshot application you can put ksnapshot if that's what you mean
<kwtm_> Oh my god, I accidentally left this IRC program running for the past 6 hours, and bazhang is *still* here!!
<kwtm_> Okay, I better go.  Bye, all!
<bazhang> kwtm_: I'm always here.. :}
<RogueJediX> _Angelus_: Sorry, but I honestly can't think of another way
<Jucato> bazhang: and you ask me if I ever sleep? :)
<wesley> i am from the netherlands
<bazhang> Jucato: I'm trying to follow in your footsteps :}
<Jucato> lol
<bazhang> glad to see you finally got some downtime
<RogueJediX> I'm off to bed, bye
<Max-P> Who know how to disable the Power Manager ?(Because I am using KLaptop)
<efektz> anyone here that can help me with kubuntu
<MasterShrek> efektz, probably, this IS #kubuntu
<efektz> so i take that as a yes....
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<efektz> well lately i been getting a bit scared.....im unable of blocking people on AIM with kopeto or pidgin , is there any suggestions ? maybe another aim that actually blocks stranges
<MasterShrek> efektz, thats not necessarily a kubuntu question, id ask in #pidgin, but im not exactly sure myself, i dont really block people
<anto_> hola alguien que quiera hablar con migo?
<biovore> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<toxop1asma> i have a noob question about hardware
<toxop1asma> does video card matter for much other than games?
<bazhang> 3d effects if you like them
<toxop1asma> what about 2d stuff, like dvds and hdtv?
<bazhang> what card do you have?
<toxop1asma> i have a geforce2, 64m.
<bazhang> more than sufficient
<toxop1asma> thanks!
<bazhang> no problem!
<toxop1asma> and just out of curiosity, would it be any good for compiz or such?
<bazhang> toxop1asma: I got compiz going on a 7 year old ati 340M card.. bit sluggish, but worked
<profoX`> actually, hdtv might be a problem I think :P
<bazhang> really?
<bazhang> 740p or 1080?
<_Rukus> is there XGL/Compiz for Gutsy? i'm fairly new to kubuntu, and i cannot seem to find if there is a solid way to make that work
<bazhang> or is that 720?
<profoX`> bazhang: well, i'm not sure, but I tried to run 1080p with video acceleration on my geforce 3 once and it worked, but it wasn't really smooth
<_Rukus> 720
<bazhang> thanks _Rukus
<_Rukus> np
<bazhang> and yes of course there is compiz-fusion
<profoX`> bazhang: I could make it smoother with some mplayer-fu fiddling, but then the quality was weirder :)
<toxop1asma> profoX`: are you sure that was due to the card, though?
<bazhang> it's what we live for :}
<_Rukus> i think i need a walkthrough if there is one
<_Rukus> to make it work
<profoX`> toxop1asma: ah, well, it was a while ago, I can test it again on my Intel graphics Card if you want :P all in all it should be a bit faster than a geforce 2 i think
<bazhang> _Rukus: it's right here
<_Rukus> ?
<bazhang> can you use the terminal _Rukus?
<_Rukus> did i come at the right time?
<profoX`> _Rukus: hold on. Xgl is probably not what you want. which graphics card do you have
<_Rukus> yah
<_Rukus> ATI 200m
<_Rukus> lappy
<profoX`> Xgl is almost not needed anymore (actually, it isn't needed anymore for any card nowadays) AIGLX is the future
<profoX`> I'm not sure whether the new fglrx driver is already in Gutsy (it has AIGLX support)
<profoX`> but otherwise, you have to whitelist the fglrx driver and install xserver-xgl
<_Rukus> i also run 64bit (which i found can be tricky at times)
<bazhang> _Rukus: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-kde emerald
<profoX`> but that's just a temporary thing
<profoX`> in the future it'll be nicer
<_Rukus> ugh i cant listen to so many people at the same time
<_Rukus> lol
<profoX`> when the AIGLX driver is in Hardy or something
<_Rukus> i dont know what is right and what is wrong
<profoX`> yea it's confusing, and we're talking about different things :P
<bazhang> hahaha you listen you hear things?
<_Rukus> same sh*t man
<_Rukus> lol
<profoX`> wait, long story short
<profoX`> did you already install the fglrx driver ?
<toxop1asma> profoX`: thanks, but i'm probably not worth the trouble. how does one look for a good 2d video card, though? all the benchmarks concentrate on games
<profoX`> (the proprietary graphics card driver?)
<_Rukus> this is my setup  Amd 3200+ 64bit with xpress200m notebook
<_Rukus> i dont know
<profoX`> toxop1asma: I have no idea.. my intel graphics card can do 3d you know ;) it's just not meant for high-performance games, but I occasionally play openarena and stuff
<toxop1asma> a
<toxop1asma> err. wrong finger placement :/
<profoX`> :P
<_Rukus> can i install it using my Adept Manager? is that fine?
<_Rukus> i found it in there not installed
<toxop1asma> profoX`: what card is it? i didn't even know Intel made cards. i thought they only did onboard video (for which there are good drivers)
<profoX`> toxop1asma: well it IS an on board video card
<profoX`> toxop1asma: nevertheless it still is a graphics card :P
<_Rukus> !!
<profoX`> it works remarkably well for most things
<_Rukus> i wish i knew what to do haha
<toxop1asma> oh. in that case i didn't know they were called cards :p i stopped worrying about this stuff a long time ago, but now my hardware is getting crusty
<profoX`> _Rukus: yea well.. it's a bit complicated with AMD/ATI.. you have several different solutions to get that "3D compiz stuff" running.. both have advantages and disadvantages..
<profoX`> for now I'd just go with Xgl.. when Hardy Heron (the next Kubuntu release) is here you'll probably want to use AIGLX though
<profoX`> but first check whether your graphics driver is installed correctly
<_Rukus> guhhh
<profoX`> what does "fglrxinfo" give you in a terminal window? (k menu - system - terminal/konsole)
<_Rukus> i am nna take this all as new information as i research
<_Rukus> nothing too hasty for now
<bazhang> we'll be here haha
<_Rukus> lol tells me to install spoken of driver
<_Rukus> lol thanks bazhang
<profoX`> nyea I think the ubuntu guys made a rash decision by enabling compiz by default through AIGLX in gutsy
<_Rukus> i'm gonna install it
<profoX`> of course it's nice and all, but right now it has some serious limitations that aren't worked out yet
<profoX`> (although upstream X.org and compiz are actively working on it, should all work really nice in Hardy Heron)
<_Rukus> ive come across some annoyances so far, like the k-menu and kopete
<profoX`> _Rukus: whats wrong with the K-menu? I myself use Kick-off because the K-menu is so "old" :)
<profoX`> kickoff is pretty nice
<profoX`> only the point-and-activate is a bit annoying sometimes.. not sure how to disable that
<_Rukus> it has _entries :k-menu  before everything
<profoX`> _Rukus: huh???
<_Rukus> i'm new so i use whats there
<_Rukus> serious
<_Rukus> one sec
<profoX`> _Rukus: that's pretty strange :P
<profoX`> shouldn't be there
<_Rukus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/135084
<_Rukus> theres the big reference. started reading a bit. its not a big deal, i "fixed" it but i dont get a description now, i just see program names
<_Rukus> i changed it to say "name only" in menu
<profoX`> thats nasty but they explain a workaround to fix it in the comments
<_Rukus> ok i installed the driver now
<_Rukus> do i need to reboot now?
<profoX`> _Rukus: not necessarily, this is not windows, but because it's a proprietary driver it's best if you do restart to be sure
<_Rukus> ok
<profoX`> although an X restart would probably suffice
<profoX`> :)
<_Rukus> one sec
<_Rukus> how do i do that
<_Rukus> the most terminal and commads i ever used were in my irc shell
<_Rukus> lol
<profoX`> _Rukus: uhm, well, close your open applications and press ctrl+alt+delete, that's the quick way :P remember: the whoole graphical environment will restart so save changes first
<bazhang> kbfx--much nicer
<profoX`> i prefer kickoff over kbfx
<bazhang> kickoff is very nice too :}
<profoX`> :-)
<sMonk> I need some help.. I don't know if I f'd things up good now or not.. I have 2 hd's.. a ide and a Sata, Vista was installed on the Sata but the MBR was put on the IDE (i don't know why vista just does that) now after a while, I tried to install Kubuntu 7.1 and grub erased the MBR and put it's own in.. vista will not boot (all my wedding photos are on there inc other photos, resumes.. etc) I have tried putting in the Vista install
<sMonk> dvd, and it does not see any hard drives and wants me to install drivers from the disk (wich I cannot find them) I have tried everything, for a while Kubuntu was showing the vista HD but would not mount it.. now it is not showing just the IDE is. Please I need some help.. I have searched every last forum I can think of.
<profoX`> i hope that lancelot and raptor thing in KDE 4 will be in 4.0 or 4.1 and work :) those look real nice
<froggles> hi
<profoX`> as a menu replacement
<froggles> it appears that ssh times out faster than other implementations of ssh clients (putty).
<bazhang> they sure do--raptor especially
<_Rukus> i accidentally did that too sMonk.  i said "meh", enable ntfs-3g supprt hooked up my external USB sata drive to my laptop and transferred the partition to my external usb drive
<profoX`> sMonk: auch, that sounds scary.. can you open up a terminal window (like Konsole)? K menu - system - terminal/konsole if I'm not mistaken
<bazhang> sMonk: which is the internal kubuntu or other?
<profoX`> sMonk: type "sudo fdisk -l" and copy/paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_Angelus_> is it posible to use kubuntu without a drive at all
<_Angelus_> ?
<sMonk> both are internal drives..
<bazhang> _Angelus_: hard drive cd drive
<sMonk> yeah, I'm in Kubuntu right now, I can get consol etc
<_Rukus> do u have an external hard drive?
<sMonk> no
<_Rukus> maybe you could atleast do what i did
<profoX`> _Angelus_: you'll need something to have the data on :P
<_Rukus> or install ntfs-3g into your distro
<_Angelus_> i know
<_Rukus> and it gives you ntfs access
<_Angelus_> its just a test
<profoX`> _Angelus_: so you'll probably atleast want a hard disk drive or something
<_Angelus_> because a friend booted gentoo without a drive
<bazhang> pendrivelinux dot com :}
<_Angelus_> and he told me, try booting kubuntu without a drive
<profoX`> _Angelus_: well, what do you mean "without a drive"? without a hard drive?
<_Angelus_> yeah
<profoX`> bazhang: yea but then the question is.. is a pendrive a drive? :P
<profoX`> you can boot ubuntu from a usb stick yes
<_Angelus_> no drives., just ram and network
<_Angelus_> networked to another box
<profoX`> _Angelus_: that might be possible if the computers supports booting over the net
<bazhang> profoX`: with casper rw then probably yes though no video compositing I'm guessing
<sMonk> OK ProfoX I posted that text you want
<profoX`> _Angelus_: i never tried it though
<profoX`> sMonk: okay, can you give me the link?
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43364/
<profoX`> sMonk: thanks
<profoX`> sMonk: sda1 seems to be your windows partition
<Rukus> u can liveboot
<profoX`> sMonk: but something seems to be wrong with the partition table on that drive
<profoX`> Rukus: are you _Rukus from a while ago?
<Rukus> yes
<Rukus> sorry
<Rukus> u mean like moments ago right
<sMonk> yeah, like I was saying, for some reason when I installed vista it put the mBR on the IDE drive, but put all the program on the Sata (leaving no mbr sector)
<sMonk> now that the mbr is gone, and it's now ext3 and windows cant see that, it's all f'd up
<Rukus> i'm on my windows XP machine that i use for satellite TV and DVD's and music and movies etc
<Rukus> haha
<sMonk> in a nutshell
<profoX`> sMonk: try sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<profoX`> Rukus: yea my English is a little broken :P
<profoX`> Rukus: I'm no native speaker
<profoX`> ..or typer
<bazhang> I;m not a native typer :}
<Rukus> lol its ok, i understood u well enough
<profoX`> Rukus: does fglrxinfo work now?
<bazhang> err I'm
<Rukus> one sec just rebooted
<Kr4t05> Has anyone else been successful in getting a wired Logitech Chillstream to work in Gutsy?
<profoX`> sMonk: sorry I meant: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<profoX`> s instread of h
<profoX`> Kr4t05: whats that for a thing?
<profoX`> a chillstream
<profoX`> sounds neat
<Kr4t05> profoX`: It's a gamepad.
<sMonk> ProfoX.. here is the new msg   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43367/
<_Rukus> hey
<sMonk> oops
<sMonk> hold on
<_Rukus> no
<_Rukus> it never worked
<_Rukus> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<profoX`> sMonk: you might want to try to type the letter "w" and then Enter to try and fix the partition table
<_Rukus> couple more errors, i'll paste if relevant
<profoX`> sMonk: I'm not sure it'll work though
<sMonk> hold on here you go    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43368/
<profoX`> _Rukus: I don't think they are relevant.. did you try 'fglrx' as a regular user?
<Rukus> i terminaled as root
<profoX`> Rukus: well, don't :)
<profoX`> it's not needed
<Kr4t05> So, anyone got any clues?
<Rukus> oh
<Rukus> worked now
<profoX`> (and you'd have to give root permission to access X with xhost if you really wanted it like that)
<Rukus> came back with some info about opengl
<profoX`> okay that sounds like it's good
<Rukus> now...
<Rukus> whats my next step in getting that compiz workin
<profoX`> Rukus: then for now (for 6 months atleast, the next ubuntu version i would do it a different way :P)
<profoX`> I'd install xserver-xgl
<profoX`> you can via adept if you want, but
<profoX`> a terminal types faster :)
<juan> hi! does anyone know how to enable voice chat with kopete?
<profoX`> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<sMonk> ProfoX - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43368/   that's what I get when I try to fdisk sda
<Rukus> ok thjanks dude
<profoX`> sMonk: okay, just type "w" and enter
<profoX`> sMonk: and then show me a new output of "sudo fdisk -l" again
<Rukus_> there
<profoX`> Rukus, Rukus_: you're dubble?
<profoX`> :P
<Rukus> this is for me
<Rukus> sorry
<profoX`> double*
<Rukus> sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<Rukus> get it over to my other pc
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> copy/paste
<profoX`> lol ok
<Dry_Ice> does anyone know how to boot linux off an external drive for mac?
<profoX`> yea that command should download and install the necessary stuff for compiz through Xgl
<sMonk> ProfoX - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43369/
<toxop1asma> another question: it's pretty much universally agreed now that one should buy nvidia over ati for linux, right?
<profoX`> toxop1asma: it wàs
<profoX`> toxop1asma: right now I'm not sure what the future holds
<Rukus_> dubble?
<Rukus_> oh ahha
<profoX`> since AMD took over ATI the fglrx driver has seen very good improvements
<Rukus_> its easier to copy and paste like i said
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: try ubuntugeek dot com
<Rukus_> lol
<profoX`> so I don't know :) I think AMD might become a good alternative to nvidia
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: thanks
<profoX`> AMD/ATI that is
<toxop1asma> ahh. nothing is ever simple
<profoX`> right now I'd say nvidia is still a better choice in most cases
<profoX`> or intel if you don't need the fastest graphics
<Rukus_> i always paired nvidia with amd haha. when i saw amd with ati, i was like.. well.. heeeelllll
<toxop1asma> the problem with intel is that i don't need a very fast cpu, either. and a new mobo/cpu/memory would cost quite a bit
<Rukus_> hell
<Rukus_> haha
<sMonk> doesn't look like much changed profoX
<Rukus> profoX` : NOW... is that all i need to do? is there more to this instal;lation?
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: i finally got the .iso downloaded...and i can boot up from it...i installed it on my external...but i can't figure up how to boot the darned thing up...
<profoX`> sMonk: no :( i'm not that good in fixing these things either, that was the only thing I could think of
<doop> i have a 2 gig pen drive and it's formatted incorrectly.  how do i use fdisk to format it correctly
<jombee> what is the difference between the cd and dvd versions?
<profoX`> Rukus: not really much more
<Rukus_> so now i just play?
<Rukus_> how do i enable it?
<Dry_Ice> :S
<jombee> doop just use mkfs.ext3
<Dry_Ice> i think i might give up on linux altogether...
<profoX`> Rukus: if the installation completed, try to run "compiz --replace" (in the terminal to start, so you can see what goes wrong if it doesn't work)
<doop> jombee:  will that automatically do it?
<sMonk> well, atleast you're tryin
<jombee> well you need to add the device id, but yeah pretty much that's it
<profoX`> and use compizconfig-settings-manager to configure compiz
<Dry_Ice> does anyone know a mac nerd?
<Dry_Ice> mac/linux nerd...
<profoX`> i know one
<Rukus_> command not found
<profoX`> well, two, but one of them is not really a nerd and just messes things up
<profoX`> :P
<doop> jombee:  add the device id?
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: I installed kubuntu to a powerbook, but that was with wiping the drive..
<profoX`> Rukus_: compiz --replace doesn't work?
<Dry_Ice> darn bazhang...
<jombee> doop something like /dev/sda1
<profoX`> Rukus_: theres a space between the z and the -
<doop> oh no probs then
<Rukus_> yah just saw that
<Dry_Ice> maybe i should make mac teh external...
<jombee> but you probably don't want to use sda1 unless you really want to kill your system
<Rukus_> said xgl not found
<Dry_Ice> and use the internal for linux
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: boot camp
<Rukus_> blacklisted pciid found
<profoX`> Rukus_: oh butyou just installed xgl so you'll need to do an X restart
<profoX`> since Xgl starts its own X server on top
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: no leopard :P
<Rukus_> how do i do that
<profoX`> thats how Xgl works (a bit messy :))
<profoX`> Rukus_: the same as before.. close your open applications and ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: i never got the beta...
<Rukus_> oh
<Rukus_> i did something else last  time
<Rukus_> tahts why
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: also available for tiger
<Rukus_> ooops
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: and now, all the downloads are gone, coz of leopard...
<Rukus_> i hope order of installation doesnt matter
<Rukus_> hehe
<Rukus_> ok brb
<profoX`> if ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work, then just try to type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart :p
<sMonk> Hey profox...
<profoX`> sMonk: yea?
<doop> jombee:  i want the pen drive to have a format that windows can read too
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: no boot camp for tiger anymore...
<sMonk> I changed a boot flag on sda1 wrote to table and I got a diffrent output
<sMonk> I'll post it.. see what you think
<Rukus> ok
<profoX`> sMonk: umm okay
<Rukus> i lovew having 2 pc's
<bazhang> hmm
<Rukus> love*
<jombee> doop: the command would be mkfs.vfat /dev/whatever
<jombee> might have to look that up
<doop> ah ok thx
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43371/
<jombee> I'm not 100% on the command to make it windows readable
<Dry_Ice> i'm not buying another computer just for linux...
<Dry_Ice> btw...how do you flag a disk/partition as bootable?
<profoX`> sMonk: it looks healthier..
<sMonk> yeah
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: vmware fusion
<profoX`> sMonk: can you try to mount that drive?
<Dry_Ice> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<sMonk> I try.. but I get an error.. I'll post that .. hold on
<Dry_Ice> that's how bazhang?
<jombee> Dry_Ice you have to use fdisk or disk druid or some kind of partion tool
<profoX`> sMonk: okay
<Dry_Ice> installing linux is WAYYY more than i thought
<Dry_Ice> sure, i knew it was for nerds...
<profoX`> Dry_Ice: it all depends on your hardware my friend
<profoX`> :)
<Rukus> profoX` ITS SLOW lol
<Rukus> works tho
<peterbecker> does anyone know how to record a stream of a V4L2 device?
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43372/
<bazhang> and your nerves :}
<shinda> was wondering if anyone knew any alternative way to start the strigi dameon, right now when I go configure I get taken to the strigi konqueor page, and click start daemon but it doesn't seem to go anywhere so thought mayabe there was a cli method tried /etc/init.d/ but theres no strigi option
<peterbecker> I have a UVC cam and it works in Ekiga, but it seems nowhere else
<profoX`> Rukus: it's not supposed to work slow on radeon X200 :P
<Dry_Ice> bazhang: i'm at my wits end...
<Rukus> no?
<peterbecker> xawtv dies on me with XF86DGANoDirectVideoMode
<Rukus> its jittery
<profoX`> peterbecker: thats probably because some cameras using the uvc driver only support v4l1 (or was it v4l2?) so only v4l1 (or v4l2?) applications can use the camera
<bazhang> Dry_Ice: what's the rush?
<profoX`> a bit stupid of course, but that's how it is
<peterbecker> AFAIK UVC implies V4L2 and Ekiga seems to agree
<peterbecker> Camorama seems to be V4L1 only
<profoX`> sMonk: not sure what that means, a bit cryptic that error
<sMonk> ok
<profoX`> sMonk: did you try sudo mkdir /media/test; sudo mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sda1 /media/test
<sMonk> no I didn't
<sMonk> hold on
<profoX`> because the old terminal way will probably be a bit better for debugging purposes
<Dry_Ice_> whoops...
<sMonk> this sis what I get...   mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs3g'
<Dry_Ice_> if someone said anything to me while i got disconnected, would they mind repeating it?
<profoX`> sMonk: wait, are you running Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon?
<sMonk> yeah
<profoX`> well, thats strange
<profoX`> ntfs3g should be integrated into gutsy
<Dry_Ice_> maybe i should ask sean...
<sMonk> How do I check again.. just to make sure?
<profoX`> hah
<profoX`> I have that error too if I try it that way
<profoX`> sMonk: okay, just use ntfs instead of ntfs3g
<Dry_Ice_> curses...
<profoX`> i think it's a name change :)
<profoX`> the ntfs3g driver has been integrated and is just referred to as 'ntfs' to keep it simple
<sMonk> How do I check my version again.. just to make sure?
<profoX`> sMonk: version of ?
<profoX`> ubutu?
<bazhang> Dry_Ice_: want to join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<profoX`> kubuntu*
<sMonk> kubuntu
<Dry_Ice_> bazhang: if i put linux on my main internal drive, and power up the computer...will it boot up to linux automatically?
<profoX`> sMonk: rightclick the K icon, help - about kubuntu or something
<profoX`> there's also a command :)
<profoX`> try lsb_release -a
<Rukus> ok i am not sure if this is working or not
<sMonk> ok, the drive mounted
<profoX`> Dry_Ice_: probably
<profoX`> sMonk: hmm, can you access the files?
<profoX`> sMonk: try something like "konqueror /media/test" to check if you can browse (see) the files on the drive
<profoX`> (or do a quick: ls /media/test)
<sMonk> Yeah, I can see them and access them
<profoX`> sMonk: then atleast you'll be able to backup some stuff, but if you're lucky windows should be able to boot too
<Dry_Ice_> profoX`:  u sure bout the linux on internal thing?
<ero> hi :)
<profoX`> Dry_Ice_: well it depends on the hardware, but in most cases and if no special RAID configuration is used it should work
<profoX`> Dry_Ice_: i have no experience with installation on macs though, so I don't know how that goes
<sMonk> well, I can try, only problem being that there is no boot sector on that hd... and for some reason the vista dvd wont recignize the linux partition.
<ero> i just installed kubuntu 64bit edition and hope to replace xp for good :)
<ero> any professional blender users here?
<profoX`> sMonk: do you boot from the MBR on the linux drive?
<sMonk> yeah
<profoX`> sMonk: and so grub gets loaded.. grub should be able to load vista, right?
<sMonk> yeah.. but I don't know how to re-write grub too well
<profoX`> ahh..
<juan> does anyone know where to get konference or which messenger programme allows voice chat?
<sMonk> I have SOME code.. but i'm a bit rusty
<sMonk> I haven't used linux "constantly" for about 7yrs now
<profoX`> sMonk: well, I'm not sure how to handle 2 different drives, but I have some ideas..
<sMonk> I have been trapped by the Mega Dick corp MS
<profoX`> but maybe you can make grub detect it
<profoX`> by itself
<sMonk> Sound good
<profoX`> sMonk: hehe, microsoft is not all that bad
<sMonk> I'm up for ideas and or suggestions
<profoX`> their company policy is bad, their technology is a bit bloated, but all in all, they do have some good products
<profoX`> personally i kinda miss microsoft office ;)
<profoX`> openoffice.org doesn't cut it for me, although it's getting better
<sMonk> lol, the onlything that's good in MS is the coders and programmers that linux could use.. lol
<profoX`> nyea well.. :P
<sMonk> :)
<profoX`> so let me google for a sec
<sMonk> well, how do I get grub to try to auto detect again.. I'm lookin too
<AngryElf> isn't there a package I can remove that will remove KDE/Desktop and basically revert back to a "server" install?
<Rukus> ok profoX` computer is now sluggish and i dont even know if the effects are wroking
<profoX`> sMonk: yea i'm not sure if that's possible
<toxop1asma> profoX`: you mentioned openarena. does anyone play q3a these days? there is never anything good in the public server list
<profoX`> Rukus: oh, you don't see a shadow beneath your windows?
<profoX`> toxop1asma: a friend and I play sometimes, but thats maybe a few times a month
<leileilol> people play q3 and oa
<morphinex> hey folks, I have this crazy problem: when I do ifup eth0 the screen on my laptop goes blank for a moment
<Rukus> no
<toxop1asma> profoX`: same here. that's probably how everyone does it
<sMonk> profoX` no?
<morphinex> also, possibly related, knetworkmanager doesn't do anything on my machine
<Dry_Ice_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<profoX`> sMonk: what no?
<sMonk> Grub can't auto detect?
<profoX`> oh I'm not sure
<profoX`> :P
<Tm_T> grub cant itsel
<Tm_T> f
<Rukus> profoX` i dont see anytrhing noticeably special
<Rukus> anything*
<profoX`> Tm_T: yea but there are tools for it
<Tm_T> profoX`: and thats different
<profoX`> Rukus: hmmm... you're probably best off removing xserver-xgl for now and continuing like normal
<Rukus> yeah, and i noticied the k-menu got slower
<Rukus> thats all
<profoX`> Rukus: it's a bit hard to debug your problem
<profoX`> from this distance
<Rukus> come closer
<profoX`> well
<profoX`> if you live near belgium feel free to visit
<profoX`> ;)
<Rukus> lol canada
<profoX`> ahh close enough
<profoX`> :P
<toxop1asma> profoX`: let me guess. you're Flemish?
<Rukus> my god
<Rukus> computer is running sooo sluggish
<profoX`> toxop1asma: yes
<Rukus> takes forever to do anything
<sMonk> Ok, if someone can help me out.. I am trying to get Vista to boot using GRUB.. this is what I have in my Menu.lst   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43375/    I have vist on /dev/sda1 and linux on /dev/hda
<profoX`> toxop1asma: how'd you guess
<sMonk> any ideas on a fix?
<toxop1asma> profoX`: i hear the Flemish are pretty quick, and speak good english :)
<profoX`> haha
<profoX`> that's us
<profoX`> :P
<profoX`> lol
<profoX`> where did you hear that?
<profoX`> from some flemish guy
<profoX`> ;)
<toxop1asma> maybe--but i no longer remember that
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Rukus> hwo do i uninstall xserver-xgl from terminal
<sMonk> does anyone here know GRUB well?
<Tm_T> !apt-get | Rukus
<ubotu> Rukus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Tm_T> !grub | sMonk
<ubotu> sMonk: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<profoX`> sMonk: maybe try add these to menu.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43376/plain/
<profoX`> sMonk: and reboot and see if one of em works :P
<sMonk> Tm_T quite the oppisite.. I'm trying to get Vista back after installing Kubuntu
<profoX`> Rukus: sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<profoX`> oh
<profoX`> remove the savedefault
<profoX`> and makeactives
<profoX`> :P
<profoX`> only one entry can have that
<sMonk> ok
<Rukus> ok gotta go
<Rukus> thanks!
<Dry_Ice_> bye :)
<sMonk> profoX` do I leave in ANY of the save and make?
<profoX`> later Rukus, maybe we can fix it some other time
<Rukus> yah
<profoX`> sMonk: wait
<Rukus> wait
<Rukus> remove savedefualts?
<sMonk> ok
<Rukus> maekactive?
<Rukus> was that for me
<profoX`> no
<profoX`> sMonk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43379/plain/ just try it like that then
<Rukus> opk cya
<Rukus> :)
<profoX`> makeactive/savedefault just lets grub know which entry to start up by default, its not really necessary, not for testing anyway
<profoX`> later Rukus
<sMonk> ok... wish me luck
<sMonk> thanks ProfoX`
<profoX`> well good luck
<sMonk> OK
<sMonk> not good
<sMonk> lol
<sMonk> Both try 1 and 3 give me an error 13.... try 2 and 4 give me Booting...    Bootmgr is missing press ctr+alt+del
<profoX`> ah
<sMonk> so now i'm back to the beginning
<profoX`> at least your partition table is more healthy already
<profoX`> so you should be able to mount the drive fine in linux and backup data for one.. but fixing it to boot will probably also work
<profoX`> but I have no vista install to do some tests
<sMonk> lol, sure ya do... me lol
<Dry_Ice_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ToddEDM> could someone hlp me with K3b... how do i ake a DVD that i can watch on my TV.....the video file i have is .mkv
<bazhang> ToddEDM: vlc should play it
<sMonk> how can I set up that drive to auto mount to /media/vista?
<bazhang> oo make--avidemux?
<profoX`> sMonk: i think you can edit /etc/fstab for that, but maybe stuff like that should be easier in recent ubuntu versions
<ToddEDM> bazhang: i dont want to play it , i want to burn it to DVD
<sMonk> I thought I had the latest
<morphinex> sMonk: I think there is an ntfs configuration tool
<bazhang> right avidemux
<morphinex> sMonk: I believe its name is... ntfs configuration tool ;)
<sMonk> LOL
<sMonk> damn, slow down.. I gotta copy this stuff
<Query_If_Needed> :D
<morphinex> ok
<profoX`> sMonk: maybe try "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb"
<_Angelus_> man
<_Angelus_> somebody explains me why
<_Angelus_> the embeded video player doesn work
<_Angelus_> of konqueror
<_Angelus_> when i try to play mms://
<sMonk> what will that do?
<profoX`> sMonk: I think that will reinstall grub and place the MBR on /dev/sdb (where it should be now) and hopefully adds the right entry for vista itself
<sMonk> Oh
<sMonk> ok\
<morphinex> sMonk: here is how you can launch it: type kdesu ntfs-config
<morphinex> sMonk: type that in the console
<sMonk> any way I can check to see what it may have done or not done?
<profoX`> sMonk: it should have changed the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<profoX`> and it should have reinstalled itself in the MBR, hopefully not causing problems :)
<sMonk> ok
<profoX`> sMonk: I gotta go though, so.. if you're going to test this real quick, i'll wait a while
<pramod> cd.. is not working in my konsole
<pramod> help me quick pleaseee....
<sMonk> ok here is what I got   /dev/sdb: Not found or not a block device.
<profoX`> pramod: which error? and there should be a space between cd and the dots "cd .."
<pramod> it tells me command not found...
<pramod> really??
<pramod> okie
<pramod> thanxxx
<profoX`> sMonk: umm? waht was sudo fdisk -l again?
<pramod> yeah i got it...
<pramod> i did not use the space lol
<profoX`> sMonk: oh it hsoul dbe hdb
<profoX`> sMonk: hdb instead of sdb
<sMonk> ok
<sMonk> what is that copy / paste link again?
<profoX`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43381/
<pramod> how do i execute a compiled cpp file in konsole???
<profoX`> pramod: ./binary-file
<profoX`> pramod: or what do you mean
<pramod> okie thanx again bro
<pramod> yeah i think that's it...
<profoX`> no problem
<sMonk> ok pro
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43381/
<sMonk> that's what I get
<profoX`> sMonk: can you check /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<sMonk> my menu.lst looks no diffrent
<profoX`> ah crap
<sMonk> lol.. that's my thought exactly
<morphinex> oh, the many joys of grub
<sMonk> but if vista's MBR is gone.. due to kubuntu... is this writing it so it will try to work.. or am I missing something
<bazhang> doubt its kubuntu's fault
<sMonk> lol... ok possible user oversight?
<profoX`> sMonk: MBR just tells which boot stuff to run, it points to GRUB now and GRUB should be able to load the vista bootloader like that if i'm not mistaken
<bazhang> vista defective by design :}
<sMonk> OK.. that's what I thought.. but I wasn't sure ... I've been hearing that vista does some really dumb stuff
<morphinex> grub is sucky by design, I have spent many nights fighting with it
<Query_If_Needed> if i wipe the drive, and install kubuntu...i don't need grub, do i?
<morphinex> until I finally submitted to its twisted logic
<profoX`> sMonk: yea i'm not sure about vista, i only know what i read from google about that
<Query_If_Needed> !vista
<sMonk> if vista is on the SATA drive... should I not be writing the boot record sda0 not hda0???
<Query_If_Needed> !vista
<profoX`> Query_If_Needed: well, you do need a bootloader, even if it just loads 1 operating system
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Query_If_Needed> profoX`: so, i do need grub then?
<sMonk> or is it still hda?
<profoX`> Query_If_Needed: yea, but Kubuntu installs that automatically
<profoX`> sMonk: which boot record?
<Query_If_Needed> kk
<Query_If_Needed> thankx
<sMonk> ok,
<profoX`> sMonk: GRUB always refers to drives with hd
<profoX`> no matter if it's ide or sata
<profoX`> sMonk: "sudo update-grub" probably doesn't help you either?
<sMonk> I'll try
<profoX`> it probably only detects the linux partition
<Query_If_Needed> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<morphinex> doesn't vista demand to be on the first partition of the first disk or something?
<profoX`> sMonk: anyway, it is very late here, so i'm going to go to bed now.. too bad we couldn't fix it right now
<_Angelus_> lol!!!!!!! @ mental institute
<_Angelus_> haha
<profoX`> but well.. i'm pretty sure it can be fixed one way or the other
<profoX`> i'll talk to you some other time though
<Query_If_Needed> :D
<profoX`> i really gotta go :p
<profoX`> i have to sleep and get up in 3 hours
<profoX`> later
<sMonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43382/ that is what I get
<Query_If_Needed> kk
<Query_If_Needed> l8er
<sMonk> yeah, I know your pain.. so I do I.. *uhh* stupid vista
<profoX`> sMonk: nope, i dont think it finds vista like that..
<Query_If_Needed> !vista
<profoX`> well, tomorrow i might be able to think of some other stuff
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<profoX`> right now i need my bed
<profoX`> sory
<profoX`> sorry*
<Query_If_Needed> i live near redmond :D
<profoX`> bye
<sMonk> no prob.. thanks any way.. later
 * profoX` is away
<MagicCow> Wow, Kubuntu > PCLOS
<Query_If_Needed> lol
<bazhang> indeed
<MagicCow> I was NOT happy with that experience.
<Query_If_Needed> :D
<underdog5004> pclos is too long to say easily, imho
<MagicCow> The whole thing is a sham.
<MagicCow> The install process.. well, when trying to run the livecd, my computer would just restart.
<MagicCow> It was ridiculous for me.. I guess some people had an easier time.
<bazhang> it works for some
<MagicCow> Ae.
<MagicCow> aye.
<bazhang> but Kubuntu is the superior system--no doubt
<_Angelus_> kubuntu pwnz j00
<bazhang> and a much nicer community
<MagicCow> I'm glad I tried PCLOS, I feel now that I have a kinship with Kubuntu.
<bazhang> but this is way #offtopic
<MagicCow> It's the place I come back to.
<MagicCow> Aye.
<underdog5004> it's good to try a bunch of distros, for sure.
<bazhang> yeah
<Dr_Willis> We all Know that PuppyLinux rules all. :)
<bazhang> !ot | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> :}
<|dthacker|> I always get here after the cops break up the party
<bazhang> Dr_Willis: but only the 2.4 kernel.. :}
<Dr_Willis> Thats all i need on my Little bitty old box in the basement. :)
<bazhang> haha
<Dr_Willis> I got it installed to a USB thumb drive thang also. :) handy for rescueing pc's
<bazhang> nice
<Dr_Willis> Sadly most of the 'real' work i do with Linux.. is saving XP's backside.....
<Query_If_Needed> wow...
<Query_If_Needed> oh...
<Dr_Willis> Made some $$ rescueing 'pictures' off  other peoples pc's :)
<Query_If_Needed> lol
<Dr_Willis> just $20 - but it paied for the pizza for that night! :)
<rakan> hi. i used to have fat32 drive that i converted to ntfs after installing kubuntu> i noticed that it is automatically mounted. is there a way to add the mount command to start up?
<Dr_Willis> the fstab defines what gets mounted at boot up
<Dr_Willis> You can easially add an entry in there :)
<rakan> is that a console command or gui?
<Dr_Willis> BUT you made a typo i think.. you mean to say its NOT automaticially mounted.  correct?
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<juan> does anyone know where kubuntu places the kdmthemes?
<nonewmsgs> dr_willis you're here giving good advice 24/7?
<rakan> yea not auto
<Dr_Willis> nonewmsgs it seems like it. :)
<Dr_Willis> 25/7 today.. the times changed
<nonewmsgs> well as one of the people you've helped, thank you :)
<bazhang> how was your drive Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> nonewmsgs  - and given the # of peopl;e ive just made mad... heh heh
<Dr_Willis> bazhang my back is killing me.. but the van at least has NICE seats...
<bazhang> :}
<Dr_Willis> I will say that I do like the RIde of my Chrysler Minivan.. everyond go buy one.! or a dodge van. :)
 * Dr_Willis dosent mention that he works for Chrysler.
<Dr_Willis> Actually I got a Friends and Faimly Discount also If anyone wants one.. Heh heh.
<bazhang> but does it run linux
<Dr_Willis> The new Multi-Media thang in the high end vehicles..  - Not sure what OS it runs...
<Dr_Willis> 20gb hd can do video/music/so forth.
<bazhang> wow
<Query_If_Needed> wow...
<Dr_Willis> Its a $1000 option I think - So WOW is right..
<Dr_Willis> I aint buying it. heh.
<Query_If_Needed> wow...
<Dr_Willis> Those car-pc's things are neat. Saw some on a web site the other day.. some were running Ubuntu.
<pramod> how do i use the script command in konsole...
<pramod> ?
<pramod> i want to compile a file in cpp and output the compile esults to a file...
<pramod> i want to compile a file in cpp and output the compile results to a file...
<hydrogen> g++ file.cpp -o programname
<rakan> in fstab there is something called uid that the page u gave me doesnt say anything about
<hydrogen> user id
<hydrogen> its the numeric representation of the user
<rakan> its a hash :S
<pramod> well this part i know it...
<pramod> but the output itself?
<Dr_Willis> uid is not always needed. theres several ways to mount/set the options for a vfat filesystem
<Dr_Willis> do you just hafve the 1 user on the system? want any others to access the windows drive?
<pramod> that is everything that is output in the screen with the compilation errors and all i want to record it in a file...
<rakan> i copied the uid for the C drive ntfs and made the D use the same UID
<Dr_Willis> rakan you aibnt confusing the UUID with the 'UID' are you?
<Dr_Willis> For example, if you want everybody to be able to read, write, and execute every file in your /mnt/c, you should specify the mask 0000:
<Dr_Willis>    /dev/hda1   /mnt/vfat   vfat   umask=0000    0 0
<Dr_Willis> you can go about all this - several different ways
<Dr_Willis> the umask way - lets EVERy user have access
<Dr_Willis>  /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs ntfs uid=1000,gid=100 0 0
<Dr_Willis> lets the user whos uid is 1000 - have full acccess. thats it.
<Johno> How do I go about setting up a dial up connection on kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> I got no idea on that one Johno.
<Dr_Willis> I aint used dialup in years! :0
<Johno> lol
<Johno> well that sucks
<Eeyore-Jr> i'm looking for a wireless scanner for kde
<Dr_Willis> to scan wireless networks you mean? :)
<Eeyore-Jr> Dr_Willis: yes
<Dr_Willis> !find wireless
<ubotu> Found: wireless-tools, gkrellmwireless, kwirelessmonitor
<Dr_Willis> check the package manager tool for scanner - theres a few in there. I just dont rember their names
<Dr_Willis> !find scanner
<ubotu> Found: btscanner, libtk-objscanner-perl, mailscanner, swscanner
<Daisuke_Ido> !find scan
<ubotu> Found: exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-light, libkscan-dev, libkscan1, libruby1.8 (and 42 others)
<Daisuke_Ido> wait
<Daisuke_Ido> !find wire
<ubotu> Found: wireless-tools, gkrellmwireless, kwirelessmonitor, tripwire, wireshark (and 2 others)
<Daisuke_Ido> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> aww...  thought that might have been it
<Eeyore-Jr> kismit
<lespea> Eeyore-Jr: kismet
<jagcorvair> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<lespea> Eeyore-Jr: also, airmon-ng
<SteamMachine> Hello.
<SteamMachine> Whenever I put a DVD into the drive, K3B thinks it is a CD. Is this a known issue?
<Merritt> Hi guys. Having an odd problem here: Went into "Manual Configuration" for Knetworkmanager, to try and set my ip as static instead of DHCP. Not it won't seem to use either my wireless card or my Ethernet, it won't detect wireless networks and will not connect in any fashion. I ditched the static IP idea, put it back on DHCP, but it is still as if the nics are not loading at all. Any ideas? Had to boot into windows just to get on here.
<Daisuke_Ido> Merritt: in linux, sudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: whoops
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Daisuke_Ido> remove the information pertaining to the network devices you want handled by knetworkmanager
<Daisuke_Ido> (eth0 and whatever your wireless is)
<Daisuke_Ido> leave lo in there
<Merritt> Daisuke_Ido: That's all? What does this do? :)
<jared> hii how do i make ndiswrapper work in gutsy?
<vincent_> xdpyinfo | grep resolution reports 99x98 dpi but xrdb -query | grep dpi I get 96. which one is true?
<Merritt> Okay, I'ma go try removing that info from interfaces. Hopefully I'll come back in from linux.
<leon> wich is the kubuntu es chanel?
<Dry_Ice_> !es
<_Rukus> anyone know how to make ndiswrapper work?
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Merritt> Okay, it worked. Removed the lines, saved, exited. Wireless connected in 0.4 seconds. Hah. Don't bloody know WHY, but... thank you :)
<Dry_Ice_> yay!
<Dry_Ice_> congrats merritt and Daisuke_Ido :D
<Merritt> lol
<Merritt> You know I spent like 5 hours trying to enable, disable, configure and etc everything? And all it was was two lines in a text file... sometimes that drives me nuts. It can be so bloody easy to fix things in Linux, but only if you know how.... :P
<Dry_Ice_> wow...
<_Rukus> ugh
<_Rukus> why dont things work for me
<Merritt> Gremlins. Gremlins are always the reason!
<_Rukus> lol
<Merritt> Ah well. Linux is behaving again.. for now
<Merritt> ;)
<Dry_Ice_> lol
 * Merritt needs to pick up a good linux book.
<Dry_Ice_> well, you couldve come here and asked :P
 * Merritt has one from 8 years ago.. >_>
<Dry_Ice_> which you did...after hours of junk...
<Merritt> Yeah, but that meant booting into Windows, now didn't it?
<Dry_Ice_> lol
<Merritt> I feel ugly and sullied, like a coat of oil on my skin that won't come off! A taint on the soul!
<Dry_Ice_> hrmm
<_Rukus> anyone with ndiswerapper answers?
<_Rukus> -e
<positrix> What's the installer like now? does it still make one huge partition by default, or does it split it sensibly?
<Dry_Ice_> it depends
<Dry_Ice_> you can config it...
<positrix> I was asking about the default
<coreymon77> goodnight everyone
<positrix> nightnight
<_Rukus> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/buildt:(
<_Rukus> err
<_Rukus> :(
<rgreening> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build with no t
<posingaspopular> is there anyway I could katapult to a document, ie. 'thispaperisawesome.odt'?
<positrix> it should be pretty easy
<Jucato> posingaspopular: yes, but you have to enter the exact path to the doc, starting from $HOME
<Dry_Ice_> is there any way to convince my dad that kubuntu is totally awesome?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: for example, if foo.odt is in /home/username/docs/mydocs, then Alt+F2, docs/mydocs/'foo.odt
<positrix> if you use the Document Catalog plugin for katapult, that should work
<positrix> there's also the option of using something like strigi
<Daisuke_Ido> Dry_Ice_: livecd
<posingaspopular> yea it's in /home/username/documents/name.fileextension
<positrix> Dry_Ice_: Compiz.
<posingaspopular> oh wait... i see
<posingaspopular> awesome
<posingaspopular> thanks Jucato
<posingaspopular> did you read this week's UWN?
<Jucato> you're welcome :)
<Jucato> hm. not yet
<posingaspopular> my project is in there for Ubuntu-Illinois Codesprint
<posingaspopular> in other words: gogogogog
<Dry_Ice_> hmm
<Jucato> posingaspopular: nice :)
<Jucato> good luck with that! (next year?)
<Dry_Ice_> he said no...
<Dry_Ice_> in such a way that i can't say but dad...
<posingaspopular> yes sir. so if you want to, you know... fly over for that event, you're welcome to
<positrix> Dry_Ice_: show him kubuntu running on your computer?
<Dry_Ice_> yep...
<Dry_Ice_> he says its slow
<Dry_Ice_> he doesn't want anything changed
<positrix> Dry_Ice_: What's he using at the moment?
<Dry_Ice_> xp :S
<ardchoille> When you change file associations, where is the info kept?
<ardchoille> Which file/folder?
<Dry_Ice_> why is my dad being so stubborn?
<Dry_Ice_> its not like anyone uses that computer :S
<positrix> Dry_Ice_: turn off all the spyware/virus countermeasures you have in place. wait for the computer to slow to a crawl. then say "look dad! XP is really slow! Kubuntu is faster!"
<Dry_Ice_> he doesn't use that computer...
<Dry_Ice_> didn't i already say that???
<ardchoille> Dry_Ice_: Does he use that computer?
 * ardchoille ducks
<Dry_Ice_>  /kick ardchoille
<Dry_Ice_> :D
<ardchoille> hehe
<Dry_Ice_> i actually don't use kubuntu :P
<positrix> Dry_Ice_: If you can't convince him that kubuntu is good, try convincing him that XP is a load of rubbish.
<Dry_Ice_> he wants all his files
<positrix> Dry_Ice_: What do you use?
<Dry_Ice_> os x
<Dry_Ice_> :D
<Dry_Ice_> linux > os x > windows
<Dry_Ice_> os x doesn't like kubuntu
<positrix> Dry_Ice_: Hm. I'd be careful about statements like that.
<Dry_Ice_> tiz true...
<Dry_Ice_> imo, of course :S
<vincent_> If i put 'autohint' in fonts.conf together with the existing setting does the autohint still apply? another thing, subpixel hinting full or medium is the best for you? pls reply i'm new to ubuntu
<positrix> OSX is a fork of FreeBSD. FreeBSD is based on BSD Unix.
<Dry_Ice_> Mac OS X 10.4.10
<positrix> Linux is based off an "I'm going to learn to write a kernel" personal project
<Dry_Ice_> <.<
<Dry_Ice_> >.>
<Dry_Ice_> ¬.¬
<Dry_Ice_> >.<
<Dry_Ice_> minus well shut the kubuntu computer down...
<Jucato> Dry_Ice_: please stop that
<Dry_Ice_> as he's on the computer he uses :P
<Dry_Ice_> Jucato: sorry
<positrix> OSX has a much better heritage than linux. lack of GPL makes it suck though.
<viktor_> anyone know the apt get command for firefox
<Merritt_> apt-get... firefox? :)
<ardchoille> viktor_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<viktor_> thank you so much
<Dry_Ice_> positrix: huh?
<viktor_> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate error plz help
<viktor_> i thought my origninal commmand was wrong but this prooves its not
<ardchoille> !info firefox
<Dry_Ice_> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8967 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<viktor_> same error
<ardchoille> viktor_: Maybe a problem with your sources.list
<viktor_> how do i fix the source list
<ardchoille> viktor_: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<viktor_> dunno how to
<ardchoille> viktor_: open /etc/apt/sources.list in kate, copy the content and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url
<viktor_> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<ardchoille> viktor_: kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<viktor_> ok got a hole table here wat em i lookin for
<ardchoille> copy the whole thing and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<viktor_> ok no worries
<viktor_> couldnt paste gave me error for spamin
<viktor_> how can i remove linux from the partition
<viktor_> and get rid of the grub loader
<positrix> microsoft fdisk -r
<positrix> will remove grub
<positrix> but I don't see why you'd want to
<alexander> hello
<Dry_Ice_> hello
<alexander> you know i donot remember server - only its name how 2 find it ?
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> what?
<alexander> irc i mean
<Daisuke_Ido> what do you remember?
<alexander> host
<alexander> do not
<alexander> read carefuly
<Daisuke_Ido> google?
<alexander> more carefuly
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm reading carefully
<alexander> no
<Daisuke_Ido> you either need to organize your thoughts more coherently so people can understand you, or go google it.
<alexander> my dog reads better
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you don't remember anything about it, how are we supposed to help you?
<positrix> alexander: is english your first language?
<alexander> no sir
<alexander> whats up ?
<alexander> you dont like my english ?
<Daisuke_Ido> ESL or no, insulting people is no way to get what you want
<Daisuke_Ido> you may have better luck in a channel that focuses on your native language
<rakan> Where does wine add it's directory if u install it using adept package manager?
<alexander> where ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't tell you if i don't know what your native language is...
<positrix> rakan: ~/.wine for your config files
<Daisuke_Ido> rakan: /home/username/.wine
<alexander> i don't know
<Daisuke_Ido> alexander: you don't know what language you speak?
<alexander> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> yes you know or yes you don't know
<positrix> apparently removing and upgrading are the same things... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43391/
<alexander> russian
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<alexander> tajik
<Daisuke_Ido> that does explain a lot
<alexander> turkish
<Daisuke_Ido> !ru | alexander
<alexander> germanese
<ubotu> alexander: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<alexander> thankz
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<alexander> but not ubuntu i want kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> chances are they can help with both
<Daisuke_Ido> they're the same thing underneath the desktop
<positrix> ubuntu will do. You won't need kubuntu specifically unless it's purely a kde thing.
<alexander> i know
<alexander> ubuntu uses Gnome
<alexander> i was using Slackwae for long period
<alexander> *slackware
<alexander> so kubuntu is new distr for me
<alexander> :)
<rakan> What application would you recommend me using if i wanted to listen to media streams
<positrix> rakan: Kaffeine or mplayer
<rakan> i did download mms:// protocol libraries but kaffeine doesnt open the stream
<jHoNDoE> guys, I have a question
<psycholic> im having problems connecting with my kubuntu cpu
<jHoNDoE> can I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 without problems?...on WUBI
<positrix> possibly.
<psycholic> i have tryed to reset the iptables
<psycholic> i tryed to ping it but it won't work
<psycholic> is there any other firewall i should check
<positrix> jHoNDoE: text replace "feisty" with "gutsy" in your /etc/apt/sources.list, the sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<positrix> jHoNDoE: but you might be better off using a CD
<positrix> jHoNDoE: It depends on how you have things organised.
<ardchoille> positrix: That method of upgrading is not recommended
<psycholic> might just reintall because the sound don't work ether
<positrix> ardchoille: Why not?
<jHoNDoE> positrix I'll try thanks
<ardchoille> positrix: for one thing, that method won't get you any new apps that are in gutsy that weren't in feisty, it'll just upgrade what you already have.
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jonathan> does anyone know why the webcam doesnt work in kopete?
<j2^> Hm, trying to instakk 7.10 on a new box. I get hash error when it gets to the "install kernel" stage (regardless of which of the three i pick) i have tried both the normal and the alternate install CD. (Yes, the install images hashes clean agains the downlaod)
<sd32> jonathan, have you tried asking in #kopete?
<ardchoille> When you change file associations in kde, where is the info kept? I know it's somewhere in ~/.kde/* but I don't know which file/folder.
<posingaspopular> anyone else having trouble with their computers shutting down after closing amarok in gutsy?
<posingaspopular> it's a pain
<tuxwulf> Posing > Actually I have a general shutdown problem with kubuntu on my desktop... If anyone can give me some hints where to look, I'd be very grateful...
<posingaspopular> tuxwulf: ah yes i remember you talking about this before
<posingaspopular> im not sure which scripts handle the shutdown, but for some reason they execute after I try to close amarok
<rakan> MPlayer and kaffeine are not opening mms:// url. Any idea why?
<sd32> rakan, have you tried asking in #Mplayer ?
<tuxwulf> It gets as far as the screen going black and then ... stuck... So I hit the reset button ....
<Dry_Ice_> night
<rakan> sd32: yes they are sleeping
<sd32> rakan, yeah ive noticed that in other channels also, it might have to do with the time
<rakan> sd32: if u have got any idea please provide me with it
<sd32> rakan,sorry not that advanced yet
<rakan> sd32: same here
<sd32> rakan have you downloaded the restricted extras yet?
<rakan> yea i installed both kaffeine and mplayer plugins for mms and xmms
<positrix> ~/.kde/share/config   <-- My new favorite directory.
<sd32> rakan,have you looked in here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<ardchoille> positrix: Mine too
<Kr4t05> For some reason, video playback is broken.
<Kr4t05> Kaffience, VLC, mplayer, everything.
<Kr4t05> It will play the video for a few seconds, then it goes all green and blocky
<MagicCow> tuxwulf: I had that problem, a reinstall fixed. Never figured it out.
<tuxwulf> MagicCow > .. I see... Do you happen to know where there is a shutdown log..? I mean, dmesg logs startup, sort of, is there sth similar for shutdown ... that you know?
<tuxwulf> ...or anyone ...?
<Daisuke_Ido> look in /var/log
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe something
<tuxwulf> ....Ok, check... thanks!
<tuxwulf> In the mean time... Doesanyone know how to prevent Kubuntu from starting the desktop?
<tuxwulf> I used to do that in inittab
<tuxwulf> but that does nto work any more
<sd32> just boot into recovery mode everytime
<tuxwulf> eh
<sd32> at the grub menu press escape and chose recovery modr
<sd32> *mode
<tuxwulf> Oh, there.....Ok... I wil try that to see if it is the desktop that is giving me this shutdown grief... Thanks!
<sd32> np
<MagicCow> I am still a linux newb, so no. THe only info I had, is it stopped at "System Will Halt" or something very similiar.
<MagicCow> That would stay up until I powered down with the power button.
<tuxwulf> Does gkrellm work on kubuntu ...?
<furio84> I never tried it but i think it will work. But if you want a system monitor maybe you wil find some superkaramba applets more intresting
<tuxwulf> ..I'll look into that, thanks... SuperKaramba
<gundam_rx78nt1> my screensaver activates, about 1/2 hour later, I try to use the computer and xorg is taking about 92% of processor and it never responds. I always end up killing the X server and restarting kdm.  What could be the problem?
<gundam_rx78nt1> wow, it's very quiet here.
<sd32> its late in the US
<gundam_rx78nt1> I know. That is the problem with working over night.
<sd32> lol
<sd32> graveyard shift?
<gundam_rx78nt1> yep.
<furio84> I had the same problem yesterday... solutions???
<gundam_rx78nt1> furio, what problems?
<kraut> moin
<furio84> the same as you... Coming back from screensaver takes a lot of resources... But after half an hour i managed to close applications and shutdown...
<jastengel> Hello
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have been trying to find an answer to this...
<gundam_rx78nt1> what hardware do you have?
<jastengel> I am kind of stuck. I am a novice linux user, and my Kubuntu box just did something "bad"
<jastengel> when I loaded my package manager, and checked for updates... it told me to update to Feisty Fawn....
<jastengel> it did its thing... and now it wont boot.
<furio84> Acer Aspire 5100, amd turion 64x2, 1600Mhz, Ati Radeon xpress1100 with closed source drivers installed (but no compiz activated)...
<furio84> ...even I was looking for an answer...
<furio84> Maybe the problem is related to graphical hardware. I had a lot of problems with ati adapters...
<jastengel> it goes through the grub screens.... then it goes to the kubuntu screen with the progress bar, which doesnt progress.... then it goes to a text prompt that says:
<gundam_rx78nt1> I think so, but I didn't see this problem with gentoo or Mepis when I had it installed a few months back.
<furio84> Maybe you were using a different version of drivers, kernel and Xorg. And it's not a secret that kubuntu is very far from perfection. It seems like developers give much more attention to ubuntu, that works much better.
<jastengel> busybox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3ubuntu3) built-in shell (ash) enter help for a list of commands....
<jastengel> can anybody help me? I am soo lost.
<sd32> we wont know until you ask
<furio84> Sorry jastengel, i wasn't talkin about your problem but mine. If you cannot boot i suggest, first of all, to try to boot in failsafe mode. Once the machine is up and running (and you will see only a text prompt anding with a #)...
<alexander> ru
<alexander> how to go to russian chat ?
<Jucato> !ru | alexander
<ubotu> alexander: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<alexander> #ru-ubuntu
<furio84> ... type apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get -f install && depmod -a
<alexander> thankz
<furio84> exactly as i wrote you
<jastengel> how do I get to the failsafe mode?
<jastengel> (OMG I feel so stupid...)
<sd32> recovery mode?
<furio84> Don't worry... There must be a failsafe kernel in grub menu, at least i think. It will lead you to a root terminal, loading just the essential. So, assuming your network will work, my suggestions might help.
<furio84> Yes, recovery mode, sorry...
<furio84> "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get -f install && depmod -a"
<sd32> hit escape during grub menu   then select the recovery mode
<jastengel> aah... in the grub process, it said hit escape (gave me 2 seconds) I did, and I have 8 choices, 2.6.20-16-generic (recovery mode) is the second one... is that what I want?
<sd32> yes
<jastengel> tnx :) its doing --something--
<sd32> yw
<furio84> Yes, the second one. Remember that the kernel version has to be the same as the first option in the list
<jastengel> it was :)
<CyberFlux> whats the channel i need for gaming tips in kubuntu?
<furio84> ...
<sd32> it will go to the command line eventually
<furio84> Or at least i hope it will
<noaxess_kubuntu> hey..
<sd32> :)
<jastengel> lol
<noaxess_kubuntu> how can is see, what ubuntu i have.. 7.04 or 7.10?
<furio84> What appened
<furio84> ???
<jastengel> its initializing stuff
<furio84> A lot of strange things, right?
<jastengel> yea... working on hard drives now...
<jastengel> scsi1
<furio84> Before doing as I told you before, try to write: ping www.google.com to verify network functionality...
<jastengel> kk
<furio84> The fact that It's working on something is good. Better than nothing...
<sd32> phew!!
<furio84> Wait a minute, i'm going to have a coffee!
<jastengel> it says it cant access tty; job controll turned off
<sd32> DOH!!
<jastengel> ping not found
<sd32> sorry caps
<jastengel> totally screwed eh?
<sd32> to tell you the truth, i realy dont know:(
<WaltzingAlong> noaxess_kubuntu: cat /etc/lsb-release
<sd32> google it!
<jastengel> :/   so how hard is it to mount a drive in another computer to recover critical work data?
<jastengel> all that email...
<jastengel> ...
<jastengel> (gotta laugh at my self I guess)
<furio84> wait a minurte before give up...
<jastengel> kk of course furio... knew you were getting your java
<furio84> Despite ping wasn't found (!!!) try with this: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get -f install && depmod -a
<furio84> If apt-get doesn't work because your network is off, maybe depmod -a can solve the problem. If it doesn't, i ask you to boot normally and tell me what kubuntu tells you when boot freezes
<jastengel> returns "/bib/sh: apt-get: not found"
<furio84> Excuse. First of all, type "/bin/bash" without "
<furio84> Then try again ping, apt-get and depmod
<jastengel> hey... could I be in a ramdrive? bub doesnt have a bash in it
<jastengel> *bin
<jastengel> my prompt is "(initramfs)
<jastengel> "
<furio84> oh my god...
<jastengel> it didnt say that until I did cd /bin
<furio84> Are you in /bin?!?
<jastengel> I am now
<furio84> So type "bash"
<jastengel> bash: not found
<furio84> This may be a real problem... Try with depmod -a, then, and if it does'nt work reboot in "normal mode".
<jastengel> I typed depmod -a and it didnt give me an error message... but it didnt "do" anything either
<jastengel> it just went to a fresh line with a command prompt
<furio84> That's ok. Maybe it is enough... In my experience depmod -a (without any other option) doesn't give any output different from a fresh line.
<furio84> So, maybe if you reboot and wait evrything is gone in it's right place.... Or maybe not.
<furio84> Is there any strange reason why you speek italian?
<Jasen> whoops... I missed that.... I closed my IRC client by accident
<Jasen> and it changed my nick
<WaltzingAlong> because i was in italy this past weekend?
<furio84> So after a weekend you leaned italian???
<furio84> Where exactly was you?
<furio84> jastengel... how is it going?
<Jasen> (jastengel) sry my nick changed, I accidentially closed the IRC client
<furio84> Ok ok... and you don't speek italian, i presume...
<furio84> Tried with a reboot in normal mode???
<WaltzingAlong> something like that
<Jasen> not yet... doing it
<Jasen> should I interupt the grub with escape again and select the first option?
<furio84> No, it will use it automatically
<Jasen> kk
<furio84> Just wait until it freezes, if it does, and tell me what output you have
<Jasen> thank you for your patience and assistance :)
<furio84> So, WaltzingAlong, where exactly have you been during your italian weekend
<furio84> ?
<WaltzingAlong> close to venice
<furio84> Oh, i love venice.
<sd32> its sinking
<sd32> :(
<WaltzingAlong> did not have time this trip to visit venice
<furio84> i think that some day a kind of "venice magic" will save the whole place from sinking... You didn't have time? I'm sorry...
<Jasen> it went to the kubuntu load screen with the progress bar and the three gears, then black screen with flashing underline top left corner, then....
<furio84> then...
<furio84> suspence...
<Jasen> BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian 1:1.1.3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) enter '
<sd32> drum rool
<Jasen> help ' for a list of built in commands.
<WaltzingAlong> no problem; stop in next time i am there, in december
<Jasen> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off "
<naught101> does anyone know the command that's called by kmenu>logout>hibernate?
<Jasen> (initramfs)
<Jasen> then a cursur
<furio84> I don't think that "help" will really help you. At this point you have to consider a fresh installation. The good notice is that you have some posibility to save your data without backing up, the bad one is that if you want to back up it won't be possible without a "linux friend", because linux file system isn't read by windows and other os...
<WaltzingAlong> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Jasen> so... if I pop in a fresh hdd... I can install the OS, then mount this hdd and get my data?
<Jasen> I just happen to have a fresh hdd....
<furio84> I'm really happy you have the possibility to travel so much, WA. Jasen, of course you can, assuming that you know how to do that, because i can't help you
<WaltzingAlong> just a few hours in the car
<Jasen> well... I dont know how to do the software part... but a friend might... the hardware part is easy
<WaltzingAlong> but yes true wonderful to have the opportunity
<furio84> Where are you from, WA?
<Jasen> :) thanks for your help...
<WaltzingAlong> furio84: the usa
<furio84> My help wasn't so useful... :(
<WaltzingAlong> furio84: in germany now
<Jasen> at least you tried :) now I just gotta find my buddies phone number... its in email on that computer... he is my linux connection lol
<Jasen> AND I have to learn how to back up my emails
<furio84> The only thing I can say is: don't give up with linux, because with a little experience evrything will go exactly as you want it to... For the software part i can help, hardware is the real problem. But if you are able to put in your new hard drive, simply install kubuntu (or, better for a novice, ubuntu) and you will find your data in /home/<username> folder of your old hard disk.
<furio84> Remember that configs and private data such as e-mails are often stored in hidden directories, that in linux are normal directories preceded by a dot (so /home/<username>./kde/share/apps ecc...)
<Jasen> :)  I use to be a hardware tech.... but only really worked with microsoft "products"
<Jasen> now I make furniture...
<ubuntu_> hello all
<furio84> So, WA, you'r from USA, but now you live in Germany???
<WaltzingAlong> furio84: yes
<furio84> Cool... A real traveller
<WaltzingAlong> furio84: and you?
<furio84> So, jasen, if you are able to install ubuntu or kubuntu, you can manage the disaster, but be careful not to format your old HD, that i think will be recognized as sdb or sdc.
<preston> ive got a few questions if someones got a sec
<furio84> I live in Italy, always lived here
<furio84> Your old hard drive will be recognized and mounted automatically from your new linux installation
<furio84> Sorry, but now i have to go... Fitness is calling me... Have an appointment with my personal trainer... See you again
<furio84> Bye
<preston> adios
<Jasen> thanks again
<sd32> Jasen, for future reference use both on-line "and" off-line backup for important data
<preston> is kcontrol gone guys
<WaltzingAlong> preston: no. alt+f2  kcontrol
<preston> im a new kubuntu user and linux user for that matter ive been trying to find my distro
<preston> i like kde over gnome i know that much
<Jasen> lol.... of course... I just hadnt gotten around to learning --how-- to back up my files yet... my windows box is backed up periodically to dvds
<WaltzingAlong> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jasen> apparently that is a common question :)
<preston> how strong of a kde desktop is kubuntu
<progress0r> need help, ive battled compiz a hundred times and by God, I still cannot get it to work in gutsy with my ati radeon card. Currently I have followed one of the tutorials and now I cant login to kde, it just sits there with the background and the cursor and nothing else. Anyone have any idea?
<sd32> but nobody does it , including me
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide | progress0r
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | progress0r (also check the wiki)
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: thanks, does it work with kde and kdm or should i be use gdm?
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: yes compiz works with kde (and in combination with ati)
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: ive followed at least 5 different tutorials whats one more ;) thanks
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: you may wish to reconfigure your xserver         sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<preston> is there a way to add a area to the kmenu for most popular apps
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: after installing everything (xserver-xgl)
<preston> and forgive me if my previous question was a bit stupid
<WaltzingAlong> preston: yes you could have it show the most recently or most frequently used apps
<WaltzingAlong> preston: find the panel editor where you can manage the menu, the option is there (you could find it through kconrol)
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: i am not much of a fan of xserver-xgl and apparently using the most recent fglrx module/driver from ati/amd, then xserver-xgl is no longer needed
<sd32> <man I cant wait to get more memory in my  system tomorrow!!
<WaltzingAlong> sd32: what is the amount in your system now?
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: maybe thats my problem thanks
<sd32> WaltzingAlong: 128 meg
<WaltzingAlong> sd32: and after tomorrow?
<sd32> 512
<WaltzingAlong> sd32: nice
<sd32> and a new ggraphics card
<darlos_> dosen't work
<darlos_> can soe
<sd32> old card
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: do you have xserver-xgl installed? I just removed it but it looks like it removed the libglitz stuff. other than i did follow that tutorial and when i do compiz --replace i get a No whitelisted driver found for XGL.
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: no i do not have xserver-xgl installed.
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: ok troubleshooting this thing. thanks
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: (this laptop has an nvidia card)
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: did you see the section about adding the 'fglrx' module to the list of whitelisted modules?
<jstengel> hey sd... is 7.10 stable?
 * jstengel slaps Jasen around a bit with a large trout
<WaltzingAlong> jstengel: not one of the lts releases but yes
<jstengel> which release should I install for stability?
<jstengel> (considering I am a nub)
<WaltzingAlong> jstengel: which do you have now?
<sd32> jstengel: workin good for mee
<jstengel> I had Edgy... it tried to upgrade to Feisty and it ate itself
<WaltzingAlong> jstengel: so feisty now? fresh install gutsy
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: What was the last entry to me? i logged out just when you entered. I was restarting x server.
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: did you see the section about adding the 'fglrx' module to the list of whitelisted modules?
<jstengel> kk...
<jstengel> tnx
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: not on that tutorial - ill look again
<sd32>        I think there all pretty stable, ubuntu is prob the most compatable
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: section on 3d desktop effects
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: looking now - tx
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: are you referring to the same tutorial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion? I dont see this section
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide | progress0r, i as referring to this one
<WaltzingAlong> progress0r: which describes, among other things, installing the latest 'fglrx' module (which apparently does not require xserver-xgl)
<progress0r> WaltzingAlong: aha this is one tutorial i have not seen ok feeling hopeful.
<crazy_bus> I have a problem with a hp printer printing missing a colour.  What package should I file it under?
<jastengel> how do I mount a HDD
<jastengel> it is the first drive on the second ide buss
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: typically one mounts file systems
<WaltzingAlong> !mounting | jastengel
<ubotu> jastengel: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jastengel> kk.... I have another disk with edgy on it... (hdd) I can see HDC1 in disk and file systems, how do I mount hdc1 so I can access files there (so I can back them up)
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: graphically through kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: need to switch to admin mode, then
<jastengel> kk in admin
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: click the entry, click modify, then point to a folder where you want the item mounted
<jastengel> kk did that... then I went into the directory and it didnt work
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: apparently not following one of the provided guides. my guess is that you need to set up the correct permissions
<jastengel> ummm how do I do that?
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: open konsole. type mount             then pastebin the result
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | jastengel
<ubotu> jastengel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jastengel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43396/
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: so what happens when you perform ls -lh /home/jasen/Desktop/old
<jastengel> "no such file or directory
<noaxess_kubuntu> where do i see, what kubuntu version i have? 7.04 or 7.10?
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: had you made that directory? mkdir /home/jasen/Desktop/old
<WaltzingAlong> noaxess_kubuntu: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jastengel> kk.... when I brows it in disk and filesystems, it lets me see the file structure... (when I am in admin mode)
<jastengel> but when I go into the directory directly, it doenst have anything
<jastengel> I made the directory before I made the sim-link(is that the right term?)
<alexander> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: if the directory does not exist, make it. a filesystem can be mounted to an existing location, such as a directory
<WaltzingAlong> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<WaltzingAlong> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jastengel> kk it sees it
<jastengel> just not in kde
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: where do you see it? in konsole? ls -lh /home/jasen/Desktop     shows the folder 'old'?
<jastengel> yes, and it has the folders under the old
<jastengel> now its working!!! tnx!!!
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: sudo umount /home/jasen/Desktop/old              to unmount
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: alright great
<jastengel> do you know where thunderbird saves email?
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059   <--- PLZ HELP ME WITH THIS!!! :(
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: yes
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: ~/.thunderbird/random numbers.default/  usually
<kloeri> garather_78079: please don't spam
<garather_78079> can you give a true answer to that???? my brain's burning!!-------> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<kloeri> my answer is that I really don't like spam and repeating it isn't going to help matters
<garather_78079> fuck off biatch
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> what ow?
<garather_78079> fuck u
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059
<garather_78079> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=9530059v
<Chousuke> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Chousuke> oh, heh
<Chousuke> too late :(
<jastengel> is there a command to search for the .thunderbird directory?
<kloeri> Jucato: he's already banned from the entire network (k-lined)
<jastengel> <-- I am a nub if you havent already figured that out
<emilsedgh> jastengel: find / | grep .thunderbird
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: home/user/.thunderbird/numbers.default/Mail/ folders you may wish to see
<WaltzingAlong> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kloeri> find / -name '.thunderbird'
<kloeri> no need for grep
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq    about backup, restore, moving, and so on with your thunderbird profile and email
<jastengel> (back story, in case lurkers are curious: Feisty Fawn ate my Edgy install, and I am a nub who didnt back up his email before he let the machine upgrade... plus its my work email... cant afford to loose it
<jastengel> the moral... backup b4 it cracks up
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: but you have the backup of your old email so the task is now in recovering/restoring it
<jastengel> I dont... I have the hard drive in a different linux computer... the one I tested kubuntu on before I put it on my production computer
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: you have a copy of the data.
<jastengel> I have the data.... but I am having trouble finding it :)
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: use konqueror, browse in /home/jasen/Desktop/old/home/jasen/.thunderbird/Mail
<jastengel> .thunderbird is not in /home/jasen/Desktop/old/home/jasen/
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: may be .mozilla-thunderbird
<jastengel> it was .mozilla-thunderbird
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: and if you used the same username, restoring could be as easy as copying .mozilla-thunderbird to your new /home/user folder
<jastengel> just a question... not critical... the attachments that were on each message... are they in the local folders directory? or are they elsewhere... its not too big a deal if I loose them... but if its as easy as copying another directory...
<tala_> Hi all, i gotta a question, maybe someone can help me...
<emilsedgh> jastengel: emails are usually in ~/.mail
<emilsedgh> !ask | tala_
<ubotu> tala_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<emilsedgh> jastengel: or ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail
<tala_> I use Kubuntu since 2 years, and i could configure all i did want (beryl, wine, Steam...), theres only one thing i couldnt setup... the sync with my pda...
<tala_> I try It with SynCE, but it doesnt conect, I got a Qtek S200 with WinME 5.0
<tala_> the sistem detects my device when i conect it at ttyUSB0
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: the way thunderbird stores the email, the attachments are stored within the files you see there in the directory structure in konqueror
<jastengel> Thank you for your help WA, my data is safe!!!! I am in youer debt
<WaltzingAlong> jastengel: glad it worked out for you
<tala_> I did configure synCE to listen dis dev, but it seems it doesnt conect the pda
<jastengel> goodbye
<tala_> have anyone anytime syncronized PDA with Kubuntu?
<Lynoure> tala_: yes, but you need to be more specific than that
<yeo_> hey all. im having a problem with my audio. - when im playing a song in amarok and i get a message on kopete the music cuts out when kopete plays an alert sound. and then music wont resume
<Lynoure> tala_: unless it's a "has synched a PDA / has not synched" poll. Synching Palm was different from synching N800, and I bet others are different, too
<yeo_> i'm guessing that kopete steals acess to the audio. but i thinking that shouldnt happen...
<tala_> ah ok, i have a Qtek s200 (HTC prophet), its has WindowsCE 5
<tala_> I can give you all data needed, i got it conected rigth now...
<WaltzingAlong> yeo_: in system settings/sound system, under hardware, which audio device (auto, oss, alsa)
<yeo_> oss
<WaltzingAlong> yeo_: try alsa
<Alloosh> hi, guys, I asked this in #ubuntu with no result, I have script that uploads file, so the owner of the files now is www-data, and I want to upload them to the online server, and cant because the owner is www-data and not me, how to change the owner of the files?
<dos> Somebody know, when kubuntu packages of kde 4 beta 4 will be released?
<dos> chown dos filenames?
<tala_> chown comand change owner
<jasonago> I'm installing compiz in kubuntu feisty using adept...BUT I'm wondering why adept didnt include a package named compiz-kde...will that be ok? I mean will compiz run on kubuntu just lyk that?
<dos> compiz-kde is only a compiz decorator manager with kwin  themes and settings frontend to kcontrol
<ubuntu_> I changed hardware (video card, tested another hard drive). I returned original peripherals to original locations. I boot into Kubuntu 6.06, get the KDE logon but entering password just brings me back to KDE logon screen. I
<ubuntu_> Any help available on that?
<dos> Check for available free space on /home
<dos> If it is not enough to login, kde doesn't start...
<ubuntu_> There is more than enough space available.
<Alarm> hello, is there any difference between splash screens and boot-splash screens ?
<dos> Alarm - where?
<dos> In KDE?
<Alarm> kde-look
<ubuntu_> Does that mean I'm screwed?
<CyberFlux> what channel should i be in to ask about gaming tips?
<dos> Splash screen is after you type your password in kdm and you are waiting to start kde
<dos> Boot screen is when you are waiting to login screen - in defaults it is kubuntu logo
<Alarm> i see thank you
<dos> ubuntu_ - i don't know
<dos> Try start kde in console
<WaltzingAlong> Alarm: yes; boot splash is when booting, normal splash is when loading kde (logging into kde)
<WaltzingAlong> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ubuntu_> Okay, thanks. Yea, I tried in console. Same result, won't recognize password.  I've swapped out hardware before without a problem.
<dos> I'll add - usplash is a boot splash in *buntu ;-)
<WaltzingAlong> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash: Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 152 kB
<gundam_rx78nt1> my screensaver activates, about 1/2 hour later, I try to use the computer and xorg is taking about 92% of processor and it never responds. I always end up killing the X server and restarting kdm.  What could be the problem?
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: opengl screensaver?
<gundam_rx78nt1> any screen saver.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have an AMD Athalon 64 3200, ATI 9600XT video card, 2 GB Geil Ram
<gundam_rx78nt1> It was doing it in Kubuntu 7.04 and now more repeatedly in 7.10.
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: even with settings such as 'blank screen' for the screensaver?
<gundam_rx78nt1> Yes.
<darlos> hey
<gundam_rx78nt1> My system shows that Xorg is at 92% and it doesn't response or once the desktop returns, it freezes kde. I have to press CTRL+ALT+Backspace to kill X and have kdm restarted.
<gundam_rx78nt1> have there been a problem with the opengl screen savers?
<darlos> how kan i send email with kontact?
<WaltzingAlong> darlos: kmail
<gundam_rx78nt1> because I don't have that problem with my laptop.
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: based on what you have provided thus far, could be any of a number of things.
<darlos> do i have to download kmail?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kmail | darlos
<ubotu> darlos: kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2554 kB, installed size 7784 kB
<gundam_rx78nt1> WaltzingAlong, would running a x86 version of 7.10 not run properly on a AMD64?
<WaltzingAlong> darlos: to access kmail within kontact, open the e-mail component
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: that should not be the issue, should work well
<gundam_rx78nt1> ok, just wondering.
<gundam_rx78nt1> where do you recommend me to start?
<wilson_> 64 bit if it's a server , 32 bit if it's a desktop
<darlos> okhay i try now
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: checking power management settings, disabling the screen saver but enabling power management (turning off screen),
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I will try it once I get home.
<pawan> hi
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am at work right now.
<pawan> how to automatically login in kubuntu
<gundam_rx78nt1> pawan, check in system configuration and look at the login manager.
<shaka> can anyone point me towards the right steps to get compiz fusion working on kubuntu gutsy?
<pawan> there is no such option
<nonewmsgs> anyone ever get the fsck.ext3: unable to resolve 'UUID=89e6b5....'/fsck died with exit status 8/file system check failed a maintenance shell will now be started
<pawan> i am using ubuntu gutsy with kubuntu desktop
<gundam_rx78nt1> under the advanced tab.
<nonewmsgs> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<berkes> is anyone aware of a good way to enlarge the swap partition on an installed system?
<shaka> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: what size is it? a partition editor to resize partitions
<nonewmsgs> use gparted to boot so it wont use the swap so you can resize it
<darlos> do i have to rwite my email adress?
<berkes> WaltzingAlong: it is now 580M I want it 1.5G or so.
<darlos> i have hotmail
<berkes> problem is, WaltzingAlong, its the first partition, So I am not sure if a partition editor (I use qparted) can do it,
<berkes> without severe loss of data
<RomeoOrdos> hi
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: one route would be to load from a livecd, use qtparted to resize the partitions as necessary, then reboot
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: and the amount of ram in your computer?
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: or how much swap have you noticed being used?
<berkes> WaltzingAlong: 560M, so pretty small, wich is why i gave my swap the same
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: should be about right though
<berkes> WaltzingAlong: it often is nearly  saturated, after wich the system gets really slow
<pawan> i am using ubuntu gutsy with kubuntu desktop
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: a desktop gnu/linux is not ms windows
<pawan> how to automatically login in kubuntu
<pawan> how to automatically login in kubuntudesktop
<WaltzingAlong> pawan: at the login manager (gdm or kdm) select kde as your session
<berkes> WaltzingAlong: yup, I know, Ive been on kde for nearly 8 years exclusively :p
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: then you may wish to grab another harddrive, perhaps one you have laying around, then use its 2 GB as another swap
<berkes> however, 2x560M is not enough. Especially when I need monsters like OO.o and swiftfox/firefox. They tend to eat over 20% of the mem.
<berkes> WaltzingAlong: good idea. Only. Its a laptop :)
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: yes i think you could use partition editors to change the sizes
<nonewmsgs> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<pawan> hi
<pawan> selected kde
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: and using swap is slow, using more swap (more often) would be seen as a slower system
<nonewmsgs> .j #ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: pastebin results from   free
<sorin> hi guys ! can i get any help here ?
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | sorin
<ubotu> sorin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sorin> i try from 3 times and i don't get any help here
<sorin> so i ask first
<sorin> how can i mount a vfat partition?
<WaltzingAlong> !mount | sorin
<ubotu> sorin: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<WaltzingAlong> !diskmounter | sorin
<ubotu> sorin: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<WaltzingAlong> sorin: the guides walk you through the answers. ask when you get stuck
<sorin> i just want to be mounted at kubuntu start
<sorin>  p[lease how can modify fstab for that ?
<WaltzingAlong> !fstab | sorin
<ubotu> sorin: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<berkes> WaltzingAlong: yea, I already ordered more RAM, but 1G of ram would "require" (is adviced) also more swap. hence I want to resize it.
<berkes> and WaltzingAlong: the noteook is off right now so no "free" results :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> berkes, you don't need a large swap file if you have large amount of RAM.
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: so use the partition managers to change sizes. lot of flexibility because you could boot without swap, recreate it later,
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: i agree
<gundam_rx78nt1> I only have 250 MB of swap on mine with 2GB of ram and it runs excellently (my laptop).
<nonewmsgs> exactly.  i have resized my swap so it's smaller.  for some reason when i allowed feisty to autopartition it gave itself a 5gb partition because i have 2gb of ram
<WaltzingAlong> on this machine the swap is the same size as the installed RAM (2GB) but the system hardly ever uses the swap and runs completely fine with swap disabled (sudo swapoff -av)
<pawan1234> hi
<gundam_rx78nt1> nonewmsgs, that would have applied in the old days... circa 1992 when ram was expensive.
<pedro> oi
<pawan1234> how to hide desktop icons
<WaltzingAlong> and with ms windows
<jussi01> could someone remind me how/point me to documentation to make a dropdown
<pawan1234> how to run compiz in kubuntu
<jussi01> in openoffice spreadsheet
<gundam_rx78nt1> !compiz
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | pawan1234
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> pawan1234: hide desktop icons? right mouse click on the desktop, configure desktop, in behavior, then uncheck 'show icons on desktop'
<berkes> gundam_rx78nt1: sure, its not some iron law, and in cases of large amounts of RAM you'll prolly be able to do without swap alltogther. still, with 1G of ram it is adviced to have 1G of swap
<WaltzingAlong> berkes: so follow some other advice :D
<pawan1234> command to install compiz
<WaltzingAlong> pawan1234: follow the guides
<gundam_rx78nt1> depending on what you do with your system, you will notice that you barely or never use that swap at all.
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | pawan1234 (follow these guides to install compiz with kde)
<sztiksz> hi
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | sztiksz
<ubotu> sztiksz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DarkLaptop> Guys, need to install kubuntu on raid-0. Help.
<WaltzingAlong> DarkLaptop: may need the dvd or alternate cd for that
<DarkLaptop> I am waiting in alternative cd
<DarkLaptop> I can execute shell from here
<DarkLaptop> In install menu
<gundam_rx78nt1> DarkLaptop, just as a suggestion, keep your /boot partition on a non raid partition by it's self.
<WaltzingAlong> its
<gundam_rx78nt1> sorry.
<WaltzingAlong> lol
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am a spanish speaking person :p
<gundam_rx78nt1> :)
<WaltzingAlong> no harm done
<gundam_rx78nt1> Well, not really. Just lived a long time in Puerto Rico. Long enough to pick up Spanish as a second language.
<WaltzingAlong> its - possessive pronoun; it's - contraction of it is
<WaltzingAlong> gundam_rx78nt1: and a first?
<gundam_rx78nt1> First language will always be US English.
<WaltzingAlong> :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am tired.  Working the graveyard shift is hell on the brain.
<DarkLaptop> So, where do I begin with fakeraid install?
<WaltzingAlong> DarkLaptop: searching ubuntu forums for howtos
<WaltzingAlong> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WaltzingAlong> DarkLaptop: a quick search of installing ubuntu on raid should yield some helpful results
<DarkLaptop> dual boot windows and ubuntu on raid.
<gundam_rx78nt1> DarkLaptop, is it a SATA raid 0?
<gundam_rx78nt1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<pawan> how to install beryl
<WaltzingAlong> pawan: as we pointed out before
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | pawan
<madler> hi everyone... my us international keyboard setting has stop working inside kde apps (firefox for example is still fine)
<madler> can someone help me debug this
<madler> ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> madler, what does it do?
<madler> it somehow ignores the deadkeys and for example for double quotes it prints this ¨
<madler> so there is now way that I can input any umlauts since no deadkey on ¨
<WaltzingAlong> madler: kmenu/system settings/regional and language/keyboard layout, which is selected?
<madler> only in kde apps though
<madler> none
<madler> hang on
<madler> turned off
<WaltzingAlong> madler: enable it, select the keyboard layout you wish to use
<WaltzingAlong> madler: along with the corresponding variant
<gundam_rx78nt1> open up your kde control center and look under Regional & Accessibility.  You can change your keyboard layout and set additional settings for you keyboard behaviour.
<madler> WaltzingAlong: does this becomce active immediatley
<madler> ?
<WaltzingAlong> i think so
<madler> or logout back in?
<gundam_rx78nt1> log back in.
<madler> ok
<madler> brb
<yknott> WaltzingAlong: greetings
<tiger_> Hi
<madler> this did not help WaltzingAlong and gundam_rx78nt1
<WaltzingAlong> madler: ok otherwise check that the keyboard settings are right in x server conf file. btw, what changed that it started not working?
<madler> WaltzingAlong: I was hoping you would have skipped this question ... are you seated? I changed sources.list to hardy, after dist-upgrade noticed that not all of xorg 1.3 was in yet so changed back to gusty ... got the system back up and I though all is good until I tried to do double quotes in konsole ... as said in firefox, it works fine
<madler> so yes I know myself around a bit
<WaltzingAlong> madler: so you may want to reconfigure xserver, selecting the keyboard layout and variant you want. (may also help to have all packages from one dist release ;) ) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<madler> did that
<madler> at least the reconfigure part
<madler> but I will completely remove all xserver-xorg packages and re-install them ... to make sure that I am not running different version
<madler> s
<madler> brb, I hope
<jasonago> I already installed compiz on feisty...but how will I enable it? How will the effects be invoked? I tried typing compiz --replace in konsole but it chnaged my window into no title bar...
<WaltzingAlong> jasonago: that is how you enable it (compiz --replace); you may also wish to configure it, turning on the 'cube' and such
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | jasonago, consult the wiki at least and the other channel too, perhaps
<jasonago> ok thanks!!!
<gundam_rx78nt1> 5 more days for the Birthday Bash!!! (not my B-day, just in case).
<gundam_rx78nt1> great name. vistakiller.  Tux the Vistakiller.
<vistakiller> :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> I am not cool enough to have thought up that name.  Good work vistakiller.  :D
<vistakiller> thanks :P
<wesley> hi guys how do i get the flip flap effect from compiz fusion?
<gundam_rx78nt1> wesley, please follow the instuction on the wiki.compiz-fusion.org
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | wesley, check the wiki and the channel dedicated to answering that
<wesley> I have it enabled
<wesley> but i did see a flip flap effect on youtube in compiz fusion
<Alarm> anyone here having baghira theme installed ?
<wesley> baghira theme give problems with non kde apps thats why i did disable it
<Alarm> i have it installed, havent seen this problem yet
<Alarm> problems like what wesley  ?
<wesley> blackscreens only if you hover with the mouse over it you could click it its by apps that are non kde
<Alarm> i use also apps that are not kde and dont have this problem. i use xchat, acroread, azureus
<Alarm> havent seen anything like that
<wesley> its not always
<Alarm> the only thing that i see which is , when i do a download and the titlebar is refreshing for example to 50% to 51%, 52% , every time its flashing
<Alarm> instead of that everything works fine. though i cant understand most of the colours or settings what changes they do
<Alarm> did you install it from your repo ?
<E_mE> what does it mean when Kubuntu wont load the desktop from KDM login screen?!?!
<wesley> yes i install from repo
<Alarm> that you wont have a login screen
<Alarm> it will boot directly to your user, (i suppose)
<WaltzingAlong> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<E_mE> Alarm: no.. i use the login screen first.. then click login and it just halts
<Alarm> and what happens ?
<E_mE> Alarm: nothing... just stays pre-KDE start up.. need to press Alt+Ctrl+Backspace to get back to KDm and then go via console login
<Alarm> dont know where kdm saves the logs. check if there are kdm longs under /var/log
<Alarm> cause if it would be xorg it wouldnt load the splash screen either
<E_mE> Alarm: understandable... ive looged at the logs and doesn;t appear to say much..
<kristina> hi, when programming in kate can I collapse all text?
<bazhang> greetings all
<Jahman> hi
<atlfalcons866> hi
<Downix> ARGH!  My new Kubuntu machine went south on me
<Downix> still can't figure out what happened
<ubuntu> hi
<Downix> hello
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> Umm what one is better ubuntu or kubuntu'
<bazhang> Downix: it won't boot
<bazhang> ?
<Downix> bazhang, It turn off without warning, and ever since it will randomly try to start up, then turn off again.
<Downix> ubuntu:  they're the same thing save which window manager it comes with.
<bazhang> single boot machine Downix?
<Downix> bazhang, Yup.  Note, it's not a PC.
<ubuntu> No they are completly different
<ubuntu> Kde and gnome
<bazhang> Downix: what do you mean not a PC?
<Downix> ubuntu:  yes, those are the window managers.
<Downix> bazhang;  just that, no BIOS, no x86-compat CPU, no 8-bit legacy, no method of booting any Windows newer than NT 4.0.... not a PC.
<ubuntu> Ok, Can i get compiz on kubuntu
<ubuntu> PS# right
<ubuntu> Ps3
<bazhang> Downix: ok.
<ubuntu> Can boot ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu: yes you can get compiz-fusion on Kubuntu
<Downix> bazhang:  It's perplexing me because I can't use my usual method of hitting the BIOS to see what's the matter.  OpenFirmware is still quite alien to me.
<ubuntu> Ok. Well i am going to dualboot ubuntu and kubuntu. see you all later.
<Downix> ???
<clyde> what kind of maintenance has to be performed on kubuntu (new to linux, am uesd to windows where there is a lot of maintenance)
<Downix> Why not just install Ubuntu then install KDE with it?
<ubuntu> how
<Downix> clyde:  not much
<ubuntu> Why.
<Downix> ubuntu:  use the package manager to install kde.
<ubuntu> Ok.
<ubuntu> Yoou have a point.
<Downix> or install kubuntu then install gnome
<Downix> same thing
<ubuntu> Yea. Ok
<ubuntu> Ill do that.
<Downix> My son likes GNOME, I run KDE, my wife goes for Enlightenment
<Downix> the beauty part about Linux, they all just work!
<clyde> do i need to do anything to maintain kubuntu?
<Downix> clyde: every so often it will check for updates
<Downix> clyde:  when you need to install them it'll let you know.
<clyde> the updates i understand but do i need to defrag or anything?
<Downix> I'm about to put Kubuntu on a PC now, and use that to serial-terminal into the box to see what's going on with the firmware.  I was so sad when the SPARC crashed....
<Casey> No.
<Downix> clyde:  no.  The ext3, xfs, ReiserFS and JFS file systems all eliminate the need for defragging.
<Casey> clyde: Linux is not like Windows where you have to defrag
<clyde> this seems a lot easier than windows. thanks for the info...
<Downix> clyde:  the irony of course being that it now runs more Windows software, using the WINE add-on, than Windows Vista does.  8)
<clyde> i have an old address book that i like, are you saying that it will run it???
<Casey> Possibly.
<kalorin> I just got parts for an upgrade yesterday
<Casey> You'll have to look at Wine's Apps DB or test it yourself
<Downix> there's a good chance, but you'd have to first install and set up Wine or one of the commercial wine variants like Crossover Office or Cedega.
<kalorin> E6750 baord and chips and stuff
<kalorin> is there any reason i shouldnt' got to 64bit?
<clyde> windows vista would not run it on this 64 bit computer.
<clyde> is there help on wine?
<Casey> clyde: There might be a Linux alternative you might like.
<clyde> yes???
<Downix> Yes but I'd check on native Linux apps first
<clyde> Casy: what is the alt in linux?
<Casey> clyde: Are you talking about just an address book client or an address book + email client?
<poison--> mornin guys
<Downix> Hey, does the 64-bit SPARC port run apps in 64-bit land or 32-bit land?
<Downix> I know Debian runs them in 32-bit land
<clyde> yes, i've got one that i have used since win 95, and i like it a lot for it's ease of use
<Downix> clyde:  which one is it?
<clyde> parsons address book
<MasterShrek> clyde, if it run in win95 im almost positive it will runin wine
<clyde> ok, thanks i will try it.
<wesley> i see kubuntu needs more memory to load then 7.04
<kenny> walcie sie ;d
<pault> I'd like to bridge two network cards together. Anybody know what's the easiest way to do this?
<kalorin> anyone
<MementoMori> pault:  search for enabling packet forwards in google
<kalorin> will a core 2 duo run 64bit?
<kalorin> I'm assuming that it will
<kalorin> and are there any massive problems with running 64bit at this time?
<pault> I've done it with slackware. Kubuntu's the problem
<kalorin> pault: you'd want to use kernel stuff
<kalorin> iptables
<pault> I use bridge-utils, but how do you configure the resulting brX interface?
<Downix> kalorin, I've had issues with Core-series in 64-bit mode.
<Downix> kalorin:  Intel's 64-bit x86 implimentation leaves a lot to be desired.
<kalorin> yeah that's what i'm thinking too
<kalorin> I don't want to go through the trouble to install it and then have a lot of issues with it over time
<kalorin> app here and there that doesn't run correctly or something
<mohamed_> hello all, i use openoffice 2.3 with kubuntu i want to connect to mysql database using openoffice when i click new database i get window with disable combo for connect to anexisting database and JDBC i have no choise there, anyone have an idea about this ?
<hydrogen> ehm
<hydrogen> intel and amd's 64 bit implementations are identical
<hydrogen> assuming you are talking about emt64
<kalorin> yeah I pulled both cd's
<kalorin> mainly I just don't want to find out that gimp doesn't run well under 64bit or something like that
<hydrogen> 64bit is mostly supported
<SteamMachine> Hi all. I was wondering... what office suite does kubuntu ship with?
<hydrogen> there are some binary-only apps (flash fex) that do not work on 64bit nicely
<kalorin> "mostly"?
<hydrogen> openoffice
<SteamMachine> koffice or oo.o?
<kalorin> ah
<SteamMachine> Ah
<kalorin> openoffice doesn't run on 64bit?
<hydrogen> it does
<SteamMachine> Wait what?
<hydrogen> Ooo wasn't to you kalorin
<hydrogen> it was to SteamMachine
<SteamMachine> ah, thought so. : )
<kalorin> ah sorry
<SteamMachine> awesome.
<hydrogen> there are very few benefits from running 64bit os's at this point
<hydrogen> unless you happen to want to use your desktop for high end mathematical/scientific computing
<hydrogen> or have >4gb of ram
<SteamMachine> So... what's the general consensus of kubuntu 7.10?
<hydrogen> it took guts!
 * hydrogen goes to get breakfast
<eetfuk> > 4gb ram or >= 4 gb ram?
<kalorin> steam: i tried to do an upgrade over the weekend and blew things up really bad
<SteamMachine> Oh dear.
<kalorin> but I think it was mostly because I had an ATI card in there, then replaced it
<SteamMachine> I'm planning to back everything up onto DVD and then install from the kubuntu dvd.
<kalorin> and was using the ATI closed drivers and then the NVidia closed drivers
<Downix> I hate closed drivers
<Downix> Vivia la XGI!
<kalorin> so it had some issue with doing the mesa package
<SteamMachine> but... I'm not sure how much I like the look of everything. Plastik seems different.
<kalorin> and then I got mad it and it forced it
<mohamed_> can anyone tell me about a good tool to edit mysql records ?
<kalorin> never got it to take the package, just kept complaining about not being able to make a symlink in /usr/lib
<kalorin> mohamed_: mysqladmin
<jeanmass> hello
<mohamed_> thx, kalorin
<SteamMachine> It's almost too rounded.
<SteamMachine> Like, KDE has always been about lines for me.
<emilsedgh> mohamed_: if you want gui, knoda is great
<SteamMachine> Lines, smooth colours, etc.
<jeanmass> i've just installed 7.10 to a new pc, i wanted to use recovery partition to restore PC to fabric settings, but nothing happens when i pres F9 during boot... ?
<SteamMachine> Not too space age, but modern.
<kalorin> yeah
<mohamed_> thx, emilsedgh  i install it now
<eetfuk> My desktop freezes when using Ktorrent or Mediatomb.
<SteamMachine> Sadly it seems to have changed with this release.
<kalorin> so what should you do to upgrade if you're using the nvidia closed drivers?
<eetfuk> I have a D-link DWL-510(802.11b)
<kalorin> uninstall them and go back to just standard stuff then upgrade, adn then reinstall theM?
<mneisen> hi, after upgrading to gutsy the desktop has become insanely slow. I guess it has something to do with the xorg settings. Especially, I noticed that Xgl is running instead of the traditional X. The output looks like it's using VESA/frame buffering. Does anybody know anything?
<pault> kalorin: i had problems installing nvidia in gutsy. tried to use package manager, but should have used the install proprietary drivers applet
<pault> re-installed used proper option, and it worked after that
<kalorin> k thanks
<kalorin> iv'e got my workstation here at work to do as well
<kalorin> thinking I should just go ahead and do it, but I'd hate to have it blow up
<pault> dited xorg.conf to show nvidia splash screen, confirm its working
<pault> *edited*
<kalorin> so just go ahead and try to do the upgrade with the nvidia propriatary drivers in place and it'll be ok you think?
<pault> welll i didn't upgrade, I re-installed......
<kalorin> ah
<pault> ah indeed
<SteamMachine> Is there a list of what is installed in the kgear menu?
<SteamMachine> Erm
<SteamMachine> rephrase
<SteamMachine> For the gutsy release, what applications are installed by default?
<pault> upgrading's a bugger!
<kalorin> yeah thatw as something else I noticed
<kalorin> when I did hte upgrade, all the sudden I had all these packages back that I'd uninstalled before
<kalorin> kind of aggrevating, I didn't want them before, i don't want them now
<kalorin> of course it didn't complete the upgrade, because it blew up before it finished due to that symlink it wasn't able to make
<pault> now i've re-installed, and read some blogs, and re-installed, i'm happy with it
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> mornin kaj
<BluesKaj> good day to spend inside ...cold & rain here
<Daisuke_Laptop> supposed to start getting snow up here :\
<BluesKaj> mornin' Daisuke
<BluesKaj> yup, here too, tonite
<BluesKaj> I'm in Northern Ontario ...forgot where you are Daisuke,  in the Rockies?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nah, not that far south of you
<Daisuke_Laptop> NE indiana
<BluesKaj> oh ok ...wasn't sure where e.verizon server was located
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Laptop, any idea of an app that converts or unwraps .mkv video files to mpeg or dvd ?
<BluesKaj> mkv seems to be the "latest thing" in video codec compression but I can't find a simple solution other than using a series of 2 applications to convert them
<Alarm> the screen that appears to login (before kde starts) , is a kdm theme boot splash screen or splash screen
 * karola buen dia
<Alarm> ok found it
<b_> hello everyone i have a plm
<BluesKaj> !ask | b_
<ubotu> b_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eetfuk> Im having trouble with my wireless!
<b_> i want to modify my /etc/fstab.can you give me a example.
<b_> i want to load the vfat hd
<b_> my version is kubuntu 7.10
<eetfuk> Its a D-Link DWL-510, and it seems that whenever i use Torrents or MediaTomb the machine frezes completly. Using Gutsy.
<b_> eetfuk could u
<MasterShrek> eetfuk, paste the output of: lspci | grep Network
<eetfuk> nothing
<eetfuk> grep Ethernet however: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<eetfuk> 05:01.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DWL-510 2.4GHz Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 20)
<MasterShrek> hmm, my friend had a dlink, wifi card, it was broadcom based...did it work out of the box or did u have to set it up somehow?
<MasterShrek> !mount | b_
<ubotu> b_: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BluesKaj> !wireless | eetfuk
<ubotu> eetfuk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<b_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<eetfuk> MasterShrek: It worked out of the box, and i have no ndizw installed.
<b_> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MasterShrek> eetfuk, hmm, well i dunno what to tell you really, i havent ever used that chip b4
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> how to remove grub from the pc?
<ubuntu> fixmbr?
<ubuntu> i read it did not work for vista
<rjune_> ubuntu: you mean fdisk /fixmbr?
<ubuntu> rjune_: yes
<ubuntu> i want to remove grub
<ubuntu> i read a commqnd like fixmbr
<ubuntu> does it work for vista?
<rjune_> no clue.
<rjune_> that's the way it was done in xp, I would think it would work in vista.
<rjune_> but I don't use vista.
<backtick> hi all, i'm installed gutsy on my machine with an old LG Studioworks 550G monitor (refersh rate is 60).. but during the boot process, the monitor reports that it's being set to an unsupported (higher) frequency and reverts back.. by then most of the boot process has already completed and X goes on to start.. any ideas on how to fix that?
<BluesKaj> rjune_, no to restore the mbr in vista one needs a seperate app called  EasyBCD
<BluesKaj> backtick, the only way i can think of is : k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/monitor/configure. Find your monitor in the list and "apply" , if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again.
<backtick> BluesKaj: well i did but i think it configures  X not the boot splash stuff..
<BluesKaj> well, backtick that's not a serious problem , you can configure that in system settings splash screen , if that's what you mean
<bazhang> err this is pretty embarrassing--went to install realplayer to my system and installed it twice --once to /opt/RealPlayer, and once to my Desktop :{
<bazhang> so to remove the desktop version I should sudo rmdir rm -f RealPlayer, right?
<bazhang> don't usually make such idiot moves, but there you are..
<BluesKaj> bazhang, remove both , then reinstall one ...that way you'll be sure one installation won't interfere with the other
<bazhang> BluesKaj: thanks--so was that code right? sudo rmdir rm-f RealPlayer?
<BluesKaj> yeah , I think that should work
<KingJere> I installed a command line kubuntu feisty on a very low end laptop. What packages do I need to install to enable usb automount?
<bazhang> it says directory not empty :{
<MementoMori> bazhang: rm -rf
<BluesKaj> bazhang, did you compile ?
<savetheWorld> wow, ISO download in 17 minutes!
<bazhang> BluesKaj: yeah, downloaded from real.com then sudo ./Realetcetc.bin
<bazhang> thanks MementoMori
<MementoMori> urw
<BluesKaj> yeah rmdir will generate that output "dir not empty", just use what MementoMori suggested
<downix> Ok, kubuntu is now on my PC
<downix> hopefully this can fix my SPARC machine
<downix> still fustrating, I had AROS half-compiled when it went down
<BluesKaj> dunno why webmasters use realplayer ..it's a PITA
<KingJere> BTW I can confirm that kubuntu (command line) can be installed on PII with only 64M of ram.
<cloakable> :D
<BluesKaj> KingJere, yes i did that 2 yrs ago with dapper ...was a bit slow with kde tho
<KingJere> BluesKaj: I use fluxbox
<KingJere> BluesKaj: its tollerable
<BluesKaj> yes KingJere fluxbox is a smaller footprint
<wesley> can it be they hacked my kopete?
<KingJere> BluesKaj: did you see my original question about automount?
<bazhang> Hi Jucato
<Dream_Coder> has anyone got 3gp encoding to work in kubuntu?
<bazhang> how does one play 3gp files?
<Dream_Coder> i installed 3gp movie wizard it loads etc then just sort of tries to encode and doesnt
<BluesKaj> KingJer no I didn't ...was doing some other stuff
<KingJere> Whats the packages I need to enable automount of usb drives on that laptop PII
<Dream_Coder> bazhang http://my.opera.com/kubuntu-linux/forums/topic.dml?id=194476
<downix> holy smokes
<bazhang> Dream_Coder: thanks!
<KingJere> just hal?
<downix> I just ran a gears test under the new kubuntu install, got a 30% performance boost over the same test under Vista
<KingJere> and its dependencies?
<Tasos> does anybody know which packages I need to enable to use the 'make' command?
<downix> tasos:  automake  autoconf
<BluesKaj> Tasos, you need build-essential
<Tasos> thanx downix i'll try it
<downix> build-essential will add those IIRC, plus a lot of other things
<hydrogen> everything you need to actually build..
<BluesKaj> KingJere, I'm not sure what you mean ...my USB pendrive is auto detected
<hydrogen> downix: automake doesn't provide the make command, make does
<hydrogen> afaik
<hydrogen> yea
<BluesKaj> chores to do for 20mins or so ...BBL
<wesley> can it be that my kopete is hacked if i change my pass on msn its says on kopete its wrong
<hydrogen> likely not
<Dr`Dre> hello ... how can i have a java creator on Kubuntu ?
<wesley> but if i change it and typ my pass its says its not good
<downix> Dr`Dre: text editor + JDK?
<dappermuis> hey Jucato
<Dr`Dre> yea downix
<RurouniJones> Good god skype is garbage under linux.
<KingJere> BluesKaj: not when you install command line version. Its not automounted. i.e. at /media/usbdrive
<downix> RurouniJones: You're saying it's not elsewhere?
<Fulgrim> where can i find the depot for kubuntu gutsy please ?
<dappermuis> Fulgrim, huh?
<RurouniJones> downix: At least it doesn't crash half the time.
<downix> RurouniJones: heh
<Tm_T> !away > Karti
<RurouniJones> Because I have the sheer temerity to try and call a phone with it!
<dappermuis> Dr`Dre, you might want to try NetBeans or Eclipse
<downix> RurouniJones: I tried it once under XP, crashed every half hour or so.
<Karti> Tm_T: I fully appologise for testing my away name :(
<Tm_T> Karti: np
<Dr`Dre> downix:  what do u mean with text editor + JDK ?
<Fulgrim> dappermuis:  the backports
<Fulgrim> dappermuis:  for kubuntu gutsy, i want to upadte the softwares, when i do sudp apt-get update
<dappermuis> Fulgrim, I'm assuming you've got gutsy - then, if there's nothing to update it won't update
<Fulgrim> no now i haven't gutsy
<dappermuis> oh i see, so you wan't to upgrade to gutsy?
<Fulgrim> yes !
<Fulgrim> maybe i have the 7.04
<Fulgrim> or something like that
<dappermuis> Fulgrim, see the upgrade instructions - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
 * karola regreso
<Fulgrim> ok thx dappermuis
<Fulgrim> dappermuis:  how can i do to find which kubuntu version i have ?
<dappermuis> Fulgrim, try lsb_release -c
<thegeco> hi everybodt
<zenzu-yang> hello wow can run on a kubuntu with wine ?
<thegeco> i'm on a virtual machine ;)
<dappermuis> zenzu-yang, check the database on the wine site
<dappermuis> thegeco, what you using?
<zenzu-yang> ?
<Dr_Willis> ive heard /seen WoW work with Cedega. it may work with wine now
<zenzu-yang> dappermuis where ?
<thegeco> vbox 1.52 on a winxp pro host
<dappermuis> zenzu-yang, i'm finding the link, 2 seconds
<downix> Dr_Willis:  It works under both.
<thegeco> i have to go
<thegeco> byebye
<dappermuis> zenzu-yang, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<zenzu-yang> dappermuis thx
<dappermuis> zenzu-yang, np
<zenzu-yang> i think it works
<dappermuis> zenzu-yang, yes - from what i just read it appears it does
<Dr_Willis> last i tried WoW with wine.. every WoW update..needed a wine Update to get it working again. :)
<downix> Dr_Willis:  WoW has been banning the accounts of folk that run it under Linux lately.
<downix> Dr_Willis:  then again, I find WoW a step backwards from my chosen MMO, CoH.
<zenzu-yang> dappermuis oke thnx i got ot go now
<dappermuis> zenzu-yang, sure - cheers
<Dr_Willis> downix Been playint Lord Of the Rings Online. :) its less.. hectic
<Dr_Willis> My brother got his WoW account banned.. so we dont play it any more. :) theres plenty of other games out.
<downix> Dr_Willis:  I tried LOTR, still found it lacking.  I guess I got spoiled on CoH's creation system.  Find the others too limited
<Dr_Willis> spend 10 hrs making a char.. ya play for 10 min. :)
<downix> 8)
<Dr_Willis> I havent played CoH in ages.. last i was on . it was eveyrone just farming for exp.
<downix> yes, but you look so good doing it!
<downix> Dr_Willis:  it's changed dramatically over the past year.
<Dr_Willis> downix for the better or worse.. :) i saw where they adeded crafting.. which i 'feel' is a bad thing. heh :)
<Dr_Willis> But if you like it - have a blast.
<Dr_Willis> Its just kind of depressing to go back into a game. and the once "highly populated' areas are now totally dead.
<downix> Dr_Willis:  The CoH crafting system is unlike EQ/WOW/LOTR's.
<downix> Hrm?  Subscription hasn't been this high since the game began.
<Dr_Willis> They had Horse Raceing in LordOfTheRings the last few weeks. :)  you actually rode the horse in the races.
<downix> fun
<Dr_Willis> downix if you say so. I never see CoH mentioned any more in the mags. But I dont pay attention to it all.
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps if NcSoft had an "all in one' package.  for a reasonable price.
<downix> Next issue is due out shortly, so expect more news soon
<downix> NcSoft has an all in one subscription plan, has for over a year now
<Dr_Willis> I get their emails and stuff.. but nothing in  MMORPGS 'excite' me any more these days.
<Dr_Willis> downix they HAVENT mentioned that in their emails to me then. :)
<bazhang> seen todays distrowatch weekly?
<Dr_Willis> I  saw no mention of it in the TabulaRasa beta i was playing, or the AutoAssault stuff.
<downix> Dr_Willis:  Hm, ok *shrug*  AutoAssault I still felt NC handled badly...
<Daisuke_Laptop> GW or bust!
<Dr_Willis> downix yep. thats putting it mildly.
<Dr_Willis> Guildwars  was fun for a while. :)
<downix> Dr_Willis:  The new endgame content for CoH changes things a lot as well.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_Willis: i have less problems with their revenue model than most MMOs
<Daisuke_Laptop> pay full price for a game, but no monthly = awesome
<Dr_Willis> Endgame means nothing to me.. I never get that far. :)
<Dr_Willis> Daisuke_Laptop but guildwars2 is due out sometime.. will they continue that. :) DungeonRunners is a neat distraction also
<vge> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_Willis: i'm thinking they won't break a model that's served them very well
<Dr_Willis> Is autoassault like.. GONE? I dont see it mentioned ion the NCsoft page.
<Daisuke_Laptop> they have the whole "don't want to pay monthly" crowd wrapped up, and the monthly-fee arena is waaaay too overcrowded.  moving to a monthly model would kill GW.
<Dr_Willis> i dont see mention of any all-in-one priceing either for the other games.. Hmm.. lets look some more
<ardchoille> kbfx is quite nice. Nice change from the standard menus
<downix> Dr_Willis:  AutoAssault was closed down months ago.  As for all in one pricing, I stand corrected.  They made an all-in-one NCSoft time card you could use on any one of their games.
<downix> they need all-in-one.
<downix> then again, I only play CoH
<Dr_Willis> downix ahh.. Ok.. Heck I cant even find Pricing on the games. :)
<Dr_Willis> Guess i wont be doing any of them for a while.
<Dr_Willis> I got the Lifetime  Membership for LOTROnline. so i will be with it for a while. :)
<downix> I tried it, the thing ate so much HD space and RAM I was turned off.  Then seeing the game in action, felt too limiting.
<downix> But, if you like it, good for ya
<Dr_Willis> I need a game i can sit and play and relax. :)
<Dr_Willis> Or i just hang on IRC>
<downix> wide world of choices out there, bound to be something that fits right.
<Dr_Willis> all these idiots at work keep going back to 'evercrack' :)
<Dr_Willis> When a guy plays 5 characters by himself... somting is wrong with a game. :)
 * RurouniJones retreated back into single player games
<Dr_Willis> SwordOftheNewWorld is a neat game. (free also)
<Dr_Willis> A bit like Diablo2/some others out
<RurouniJones> The problemwith MMO"RPGs" is that there is no rpg
<Dr_Willis> People that think a Game is 'doing somthing constructive' and not just enterainment. :)
<console_jockey> have kubuntu gutsy installed. attempting to load noatun and getting "Connecting/starting aRts soundserver failed.  Make sure that artsd is configured properly".  Not sure what I need to do to configure aRts
<Dr_Willis> !info noatrun
<ubotu> Package noatrun does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_Willis> !info noatun
<ubotu> noatun: media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2608 kB, installed size 6624 kB
<RurouniJones> Dr_Willis: There was an MMO where you were in Egyt and had to build the pyramids I think
<RurouniJones> The entire community was geared towards that one goal
<Dr_Willis> RurouniJones 'a tale in the dessert' :)
<RurouniJones> Aye, sounds like a relaxer to me.
<Dr_Willis> Then ya got SecondLife (free also) linux client also! GPL'd client also! :)
<RurouniJones> and (Feel free to laugh), one more likely to draw the cerebral crowd
<RurouniJones> Tale in the Desert, not SL
<Dr_Willis> Untill you see that Everyone in SecondLife is doing CyberSex S/M
<RurouniJones> SL, haven of the damned
<console_jockey> Dr_Willis: I've installed noatun with apt-get install kdemultimedia and it's set as my default player for audio files, but I'm still getting the aRts error.  Just wondering if anyone else has had problems iwth Arts and if there was a resource.
<RurouniJones> Interesting experiment, but way too freeform
<console_jockey> !info arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<svetec> How do I start compiz fusion in Kubuntu 7.10 after installing kde compiz from repo?
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jhutchins> console_jockey: Point noatun at alsa.
<Dr_Willis> use the compiz --replace command.
<svetec> Thanks ^^
<RurouniJones> mmm, new laptop should be arriving tomorrow, got the Gutsy CD ready to go.
<jhutchins> It says something that noatun is using a sound system that's years out of date.
<console_jockey> jhutchins: ok, that makes sense.  I'm just not clear how to configure arts
<Dr_Willis> jhutchins i was just thinking that also..  :)
<Dr_Willis> arts is old... alsa is the new way.
<console_jockey> ok, so points arts to alsa makes sense, but how?
<RurouniJones> Is installing on encryped patitions supported in the standard live CD or do I need the alternative one?
<console_jockey> RurouniJones: I've seen it as an option on the alternate install
<console_jockey> !info alsa
<ubotu> Package alsa does not exist in gutsy
<RurouniJones> hmm, maybe I need to download that then
<jhutchins> console_jockey: Should be a setting within noatun to use alsa instead of arts.
<jhutchins> !find alsa
<ubotu> Found: alsa-base, alsa-utils, gstreamer0.10-alsa, libesd-alsa0, libpt-plugins-alsa (and 37 others)
<jhutchins> alsa is supposed to do automatic arts emulation for legacy programs, but it often fails.
<console_jockey> jhutchins: sadly, when I run noatun I get the aforementioned error and no option to configure it
<jhutchins> I recommend xmms and mplayer instead.
<Dr_Willis> i like that bmpx player
<Dr_Willis> !info bmpx
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.0~rc3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2999 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<jhutchins> Trying to fix bonehead software just isn't worth it when there are so many good alternatives.
<Dr_Willis> Songbird is nice also. Not in the repos however.
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Indeed
<Dr_Willis> !find songbird
<ubotu> Package/file songbird does not exist in gutsy
<olsta> hi
<olsta> can i upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<Q-collective> yes
<ksivaji> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<olsta> thanks
<Q-collective> although just reinstalling might be faster and less error prone
<Dr_Willis> i agtree with Q-collective
<olsta> ok its better to reinstall?
<Q-collective> olsta: if you have your /home on a seperate partition, then sure
<Dr_Willis> It avoides any potential upgrade issues
<Dr_Willis> and it cleans out the cruft :)
<console_jockey> what's needed to play back DVD video in kaffeine?
<ardchoille> I reinstall my OS every 30 days. Of course it only requires that I actually be in front of the computer for a total of 5 minutes thanks to bash scripts :)
<console_jockey> I've installed libdvdcss2 but no dice.
<bazhang> console_jockey: couple of ways--one is to enable the repositories at medibuntu.org, the other is to download the single package
<console_jockey> bazhang: I've enabled the medibuntu repos and updated my local apt db.  I've installed w32codecs and libdecss2, but kaffeine still tells me "couldn't find demuc for x"...
<RurouniJones> Anyone done the install-time encryption with Gutsy?
<bazhang> console_jockey: that's odd.  let me check my set up
<console_jockey> bazhang: thank you.  The message actually states xine: couldn't find demux for x" followed by "xine: found input plugin: file input plugin".  I've just installed xine-plugins, but...
<ksivaji> i know nickname of a person who is on line now . how can i catch him
<bazhang> it's libxine1-ffmpeg I beleive
<bazhang> err believe
<bazhang> ksivaji: in this channel?
<ksivaji> bazhang no
<console_jockey> bazhang: checking into that now.
<bazhang> console_jockey: if that's not it I can look further
<console_jockey> bazhang: I'll let you know.  It's a new install, so there are bound to be issues to resolve.  I've of course resolved them all with the previous install, so I know there has to be a fix... just have to play
<bazhang> console_jockey: good luck with that give a holler if you need help (for others to help that is haha)
<ScorpKing> console_jockey: i just got here. what is wrong?
<console_jockey> ScorpKing: just looking to enable playback in kaffeine for dvd.  Have new install of gutsy and need to work out library dependancies.
<console_jockey> ScorpKing: bazhang helped me out.  Just needed the libxine1-ffmpeg
<ScorpKing> console_jockey: i think that is part of the win32 restricted modules/libs.
<bazhang> cool
<ScorpKing> oh ok. ;)
<Vermux> how do I change tabs with with the keyboard using Firefox?
<Vermux> how do I switch tabs with with the keyboard on Firefox?
<bazhang> Vermux: under advanced settings clcik use keyboard to switch windows (not really Kubuntu question though :} )
<ScorpKing> Vermux: control+pgup/down
<TimS> What the official way to update from 7.04 to 7.10?
<ScorpKing> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> TimS: fresh install or through dist-upgrade?
<TimS> Dist-upgade
<TimS> I would like to keep my stuff :P
<bazhang> haha
<ScorpKing> TimS: make a seperate /home patririon next time. :P
<ScorpKing> partition*
<TimS> Whats the likely hood it will create poroblems and loose things like nvidia drivers and compiz settings? :P
<Tm_T> !fi | tiina
<ubotu> tiina: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<TimS> ScorpKing: Yeah, I should really :P
<Vermux> bazhang: I dont c this option under Preferences>Advanced
<ScorpKing> TimS: it will save you LOADS of trouble. ;)
<Vermux> bazhang: where is it?
<bazhang> Vermux: under general
<bazhang> advanced--general
<TimS> Is there a turoial anywhere on how to switch back to Konqueror as a file manager instead of dolphin?
<Vermux> bazhang: there is nothing there with the word Keyboard
<Dr_Willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Dr_Willis> its easy TimS :)
<Dr_Willis> see the bot factoid above
<TimS> :D
<TimS> Thanks
<TimS> D3lphin is awefull in my opinion
<bazhang> Vermux: cursor keys?
<Dr_Willis> TimS i agree
<Vermux> bazhang: thanks
<Vermux> ScorpKing: thanks
<bazhang> Vermux: no problem
<kris_> hallo there
<bazhang> hi kris_
<ScorpKing> Vermux: you're welcome
<kris_> thanks, just startet this irc thing to check out whats up here ;)
<ScorpKing> kris_: not much today. ;)
<kris_> i see that, normaly i speek german, but english is not that problem, qtm im working on my kubuntu, used gentoo a while ago, maybe i check around the other day, got to do a litle work ;) and this client is working, which is good to know :D see ya
<TimS> I cant see the dis upgrade button :(
<TimS> I have update my sources 3 times and it always gets kinda slow at the end, which is odd, but takes for ever on 99%
<TimS> Anyway, theres no dist upgrade button
<vge> TimS: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<vge> sudo do-release-upgrade
<vge> TimS: from : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Vermux> how do I change permissions so I could cp a file?
<vge> sudo cp
<Dr_Willis> or chmod +r the file
<asfak> i have found a great way to communication. www.tringme.com but unfortunately playback is supported through quicktime only. (i think that are gsm files). How do i play them embedded in firefox or konqueror. help greatly needed.
<Vermux> Dr_Willis: chmod changes permamently the permission so I can copy a certain file without having to type sudo everytime I want to cp the file?
<Q-collective> Vermux: if you can read a file, you should be able to cp it
<Dr_Willis> Vermux thats how permissions work. :)
<Dr_Willis> Linux fundamentals. check out a 'chmod' tutorial or 2 online it explaines it all and how the #'s work and what mode do what.
<Dr_Willis> Unlike the Lame way Windows handles file permissions.. Linux actually makes USE of them. in a useable fashion
<ScorpKing> lol
<Vermux> Dr_Willis: the chmod +r dowsnt work
<Dr_Willis> whatever promted MS to make all files copied from a cdrom drive 'read only' i will never know.. THEN it really dosent even make them read only
<Vermux> Q-collective: I can read the file but cant cp
<Dr_Willis> Vermux if you are Not the owner of the file. You can change that also.
<vge> sudo chmod works ofcos :)
<Dr_Willis> Vermux   'ls -l filename' see what permissions/ownershp of the file is
<ScorpKing> Vermux: chown you:you file or chown you:you -R dir/ to change them all
<Vermux> Dr_Willis: Im the owner
<Vermux> Dr_Willis: also: rwxr
<ScorpKing> Vermux: do you own the place where you want to copy it to?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: no
<ScorpKing> hehe. have write permission there?
<thomax__> anyone in here who know when kubuntu packages of KDE4 beta 4 will be available?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: yes, have -rw
<ScorpKing> thomax__: they usually announce that on www.kubuntu.org
<thomax__> ScorpKing: yeah I know, but nothing to be found there, and the beta4 has been reseased some time now, so I was wondering why there are no packages yet
<ScorpKing> Vermux: you must own it or others must have -rw on the dir to be able to copy to it
<Vermux> ScorpKing: the directory that I want to cp the file to has rw permission
<eagles0513875> guys i have a question is there any wifi manager in kubuntu that allows for tkip
<savetheWorld> does anyone  know if DNSmasq can be installed and used (for local DNS caching) on a system which has a static IP without causing problems?
<eagles0513875> cuz my school uses tkip and for some reason with 2 wifi utils i have they wont allow for tkip
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: tkip?
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: ya
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: whats that, if you dont mind my asking?
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I tried also to cp the file to a directory that I own, and cannot cp
<ScorpKing> Vermux: if you don't own it it should be -rw-rw-rw
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: give me a min
<bazhang> tkip is a wpa protocol
<coreymon77> ah
<coreymon77> wpa
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: encryption protocol
<coreymon77> fun
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: sorry, no clue
<bazhang> eagles0513875: do you need a gui--can be done via the command line you know
<coreymon77> !tkip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tkip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> bazhang: how
<ScorpKing> knetworkmanager and wpa don't seem to like each other too much.
<Vermux> ScorpKing: O own both and it doesnt cp
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: i noticed that
<ScorpKing> i use wifi-radar for wpa
<thomax__> is there a way to mount a hibernated windows partition?
<coreymon77> knetworkmanager doesnt seem to like anything too much
<eagles0513875> lol unless ur wired
<ScorpKing> Vermux: 0 is root
<coreymon77> its an extremely buggy software
<eagles0513875> when im wired i dont have issues
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: ya, but then youre wired
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: laptop?
<eagles0513875> ya
<thomax__> coreymon77: use wicd
<Vermux> ScorpKing: ? I dont c 0
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: the only way that seems to work is if you connect wpa with cli
<eagles0513875> cant connect to an unsecured wifi netowrks on that or kwifimanager
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: whats the point of a wired laptop, you loose the portability
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: at home i am wired
<coreymon77> thomax__: i use kwifimanager, plus in have an atheros card and wep
<eagles0513875> im here in europ and where i am houses r made of stone quite hard to get wifi to work
<eagles0513875> i have a bcm4306
<ScorpKing> Vermux: run sudo chown you:you -R /dir on the directory you want to copy to.
<coreymon77> thomax__: so no problems
<thomax__> coreymon77: add this to /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: i have bcm43xx as well
<thomax__> deb http://wicd.longren.org feisty extras
<coreymon77> thomax__: im not the one with the problem
<thomax__> lol
<thomax__> sry
<coreymon77> thomax__: wifi works perfect with me
<coreymon77> anyways
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: secured or unsecured
<coreymon77> bell just rang
<coreymon77> class time
<ScorpKing> lol
<coreymon77> eagles0513875: wep
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: i cant wait to head back to us lol to try my wifi at home
<eagles0513875> coreymon77: ahhh ok
<coreymon77> ill be back later
<coreymon77> during my spare
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: it works for me. just a bit slow.
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: i could bypass my internal card and go for pcmcia
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: i think you will have the same problem
<eagles0513875> which i have its a compack flash 802.11b one that somehow also functions as g that has a converter to pcmcia
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: i didnt have any issues in feisty or edgy it worked out of the box
<Vermux> ScorpKing: the file that I want to cp has the following:-rwxr--r-- 1
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: lol. i'm still on feisty
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: im on gutsy
<Vermux> ScorpKing: chown: cannot access `/dir': No such file or directory
<eagles0513875> 32 bit or 64bit im on the 64bit
<eagles0513875> was also on 64bit on feisty
<ScorpKing> Vermux: and the destination directory? where do you want to copy it to?
<bazhang> eagles0513875: have you tried wicd?
<ScorpKing> !find wicd
<ubotu> Package/file wicd does not exist in gutsy
<thomax__> eagles0513875: deb http://wicd.longren.org feisty extras add this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ScorpKing> :)
<thomax__> eagles0513875: "deb http://wicd.longren.org feisty extras" add this to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vermux> ScorpKing: now it works
<eagles0513875> thomax__: im on gutsy
<Vermux> ScorpKing: what was it that command (chown)?
<eagles0513875> bazhang: whats wicd
<ScorpKing> Vermux: what was the problem?
<eagles0513875> !wicd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !info wicd
<ubotu> Package wicd does not exist in gutsy
<thomax__> eagles0513875: and then "sudo apt-get install wicd", doest mather that you are on gutsy
<thomax__> eagles0513875: it will work
<eagles0513875> thomax__:  ok
<ScorpKing> Vermux: chown will change the file/dirs so you own them.
<Vermux> ScorpKing: the destination directory has -rw-r--r-- 1
<thomax__> eagles0513875: I'm on gutsy myself
<Vermux> ScorpKing: have no idea
<eagles0513875> what im scared of is breaking something cuz i didnt even download gutsy and burn it
<ScorpKing> hehe. ok
<Vermux> ScorpKing: but I owned both
<eagles0513875> i did a total distupgrade from feisty
<thomax__> eagles0513875: me to
<Toph> i am new to kubuntu gutsy and am unable to install any programs with adept,, for instance, xchat won't install
<ScorpKing> Vermux: as long as it works now. ;)
<Toph> any suggestions?
<lascar> can someone show me how to install .m4a support?
<Toph> apt-get doesn't work either
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I swear, I owned both of them and it didnt work
<ScorpKing> haha
<eagles0513875> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> what is wicd
<Vermux> ScorpKing: also, it doesnt prompt me even though I added the .bashrc file alias cp = 'cp -i -v'
<eagles0513875> nm answered my own question
<ScorpKing> lascar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-b2ef05b7fc6ca533d0412652487931518c723924
<MagicCow> I think they should name the next installment of Ubuntu "Magic Cow"
<lascar> eagles, i forgot about ubotu; thanx.
<eagles0513875> lascar: no prob
<MagicCow> Or maybe Psychotic Gopher.
<eagles0513875> bazhang: does wicd allow for tkip encryption on wpa
<eagles0513875> im getting a dpkg error
<eagles0513875> i need to remove knetwork manager
<Dream_Coder> right i have installed kubuntu set everything up now what..
<Dream_Coder> lol
<eagles0513875> if i do how will i manage my wired network
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: have fun enjoy it
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: u want to download some games for it
<Dream_Coder> grr cant my graphics card is 64mb shared onboard lol crap thing
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: mine isnt much better
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: is ur open gl working
<Dream_Coder> havent tried
<Dream_Coder> games dont intrest me much i use my  360 for that
<thomax__> eagles0513875: allow it to uninstall the packages it want
<Dream_Coder> i switched from SuSE
<eagles0513875> thomax__: how will i manage my wired network if i dont have knetworkmanager
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: open up the shell
<thomax__> eagles0513875: with wicd
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: type glxinfo
<eagles0513875> thomax__: it manages wired too
<lascar> when i enabled the restricted nvidia driver for my geforce 6800 and rebooted, kubuntu hung for a while and gave me konsole only.  I had to boot into safe mode and start the xserver manually.  Why is that, and how can I fully use my card?
<thomax__> eagles0513875: you'll see it's a magnificant piece of software
<Vermux> ScorpKing: editing the .bashrc file as root wont change it to other users?
<bazhang> eagles0513875: no idea--just a suggestion
<eagles0513875> bazhang: ill try it out
<ScorpKing> Vermux: no. not if it already exists
<Toph> eagles0513875,, are you running xchat as a chat client?
<Dream_Coder> eagles >-- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43434/
<Dr_Willis> lascar odd - that card should be ver well supported. Mine works fine.
<eagles0513875> Toph: no konversation
<Dr_Willis> lascar could use the 'startx' command when it dosent work and see what sort of errors it gives
<Toph> eagles0513875,, ok,, i'll try it
<lascar> Dr_Willis: hey!
<lascar> ah, i did and forgot to write it down
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: ur open gl is enabled take a look at this site
<eagles0513875> !games | Dream_Coder
<ubotu> Dream_Coder: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Dream_Coder> think i might start to learn python or C++
<lascar> Dr_Willis: when you say "very well supported", are you including 3d acceleration?
<TimS> I am trying to update but it gets to file 133 then every now and then recalcualtes how many files its done
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: python is a gd place if u wanna help dev kubuntu
<Dream_Coder> okie
<eagles0513875> i love katapult
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dream_Coder> I did visual b on windows when i used that so something new wont hurt
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: they have some pretty sweet games
<Dr_Willis> lascar yes. 3d support for that card has been around for ages.
<Dr_Willis> lascar ive used that card on my linux box. for a few years :)
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: u know what katapult does
<lascar> oh.
<Dream_Coder> nope
<Dream_Coder> shots soemthing somewhere?
<Dream_Coder> lol
<Dr_Willis> You Do mean the 6800    Not the 8600 ?
<eagles0513875> guys if i remove knetworkmanager it will breka some dependencies
<lascar> Dr_Willis: i knew of that, but i got similar problems in previous editions of kubuntu.  In versions like Dapper or Hoary, I'd have to edit the xorg config file
 * Dr_Willis is annoyed there is a new 8800 comming out that would of been cheaper for me then this one i got now. :)
<eagles0513875> lascar: same with my card which is only 2 yrs old in edgy and feisty but now in gutsy its changed
<Dr_Willis> lascar odd. My 6800 has been  a total breeze.
<eagles0513875> then again mine is an ati
<Dr_Willis> lascar normally i just run the 'restricted-manager' tool and let it do the work.. reboot.. its done.
<ScorpKing> Dream_Coder: for learning C++ - http://mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html
<eagles0513875> how do i make sure that when removing knetworkmanager it also removes its dependencies
<thomax__> eagles0513875: no it will not
<nacho__> hi good afternoon
<eagles0513875> without breaking anything
<nacho__> i have a question
<bazhang> hi
<eagles0513875> thomax__: i was goign to remove it from adept manager
<Dream_Coder> thanks
<lascar> Dr_Willis: i'll give it a shot.
<thomax__> eagles0513875: just do "sudo apt-get install wicd" and answer yes to all questions
<ScorpKing> Dream_Coder: and install kdevelop. ;)
<lascar> is that what should always be done?
<lascar> wait, nm
<eagles0513875> thomax__: i get a dpkg error
<thomax__> eagles0513875: it will work the dependencies out for you
<thomax__> give error
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lascar> dr_willis: can't one just enable it from kcontrol?
<thomax__> lascar: yes
<eagles0513875> thomax__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43435/
<lascar> and "restricted-manager" is just the konsole version?
<thomax__> eagles0513875: can you give me all the output it gives when doing apt-get
<thomax__> or is that all?
<jarmo> moi
<eagles0513875> ok
<Erix> hi
<pag> !fi | jarmo
<ubotu> jarmo: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Dream_Coder> best pyhton ide also?
<Dream_Coder> python**
<eagles0513875> thomax__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43437/
<eagles0513875> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: there is a python ide called eric if ur interested
<Dream_Coder> ok will installl that too
<thomax__> eagles0513875: hmm thats one piece of bizar error code :/
<eagles0513875> lol
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: do you use apt-get, dpkg or aptitude?
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: in command line apt-get install
<Dream_Coder> whats better the synaptic or the default add remove adept?
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: ?
<thomax__> eagles0513875: try with synaptic?
<eagles0513875> thomax__: dont have it installed do i have to alter the source list
<JakubS> i wonder my firefox had useragent set to msie 6.0 on win xp. i don't remember ever changing it
<thomax__> eagles0513875: no
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: i just removed knetworkmanager and network-manager with aptitude without problems
<Dream_Coder> doesnt matter been using both anyway
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: u on 32bit
<Dream_Coder> lol
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: oh
<ScorpKing> yes
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: im wondering since im using 64bit if this is just a 64bit issue
<thomax__> ScorpKing: whats the big difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<eagles0513875> ill be back lter guys time for dinner and som rr
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: ok.
<lascar> late
<ScorpKing> thomax__: i'm not sure. i've just always used aptitude and apt when i had to. not sure what's the difference.
<Dream_Coder> can some one also be so kind and tell what the best ebook or site is to start python thanks
<eagles0513875> before i go im quite suprised how they rnt releasing alot of updated stuff like they did after feisty came out
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: google dive into python
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: its free and open source too lol
<nacho__> What are the minimum requirements to install ubuntu?
<Dream_Coder> ok got it thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob
<ScorpKing> Dream_Coder: http://www.diveintopython.org/
<ScorpKing> lol
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: ty. i didn't know about it. ;)
<eagles0513875> no prob
<Dream_Coder> well theres a few weeks or learning :P lol do me until i get my second xbox 360 lol
<eagles0513875> found this out from a professor i know back in the states
<eagles0513875> lol
<nacho__> What are the minimum requirements to install kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> nacho__: i have 7.04 running on 440Mhz with 256MB ram.
<eagles0513875> Dream_Coder: lol right now im in the middle of learning java at college as part of my degree
<eagles0513875> when i get some time ill dive into python myself
<Dream_Coder> thats what i wanted to do a degree in software engineering but then came kids...
<eagles0513875> ScorpKing | Dream_Coder either of u guys interested in an online book for kernel developing
<eagles0513875> im doing a bsc in computing and information systems
<Dream_Coder> yea can do
<ScorpKing> eagles0513875: sure
<eagles0513875> u guys remind me when i get back right now i need food lol
<eagles0513875> brb
<francesco_> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<francesco_> tanks
<Dream_Coder> i did btec national diploma, nvq level 2 and 3 in computing, A+, and starting linux + and network + next year
<francesco_> i have a problem
<Dream_Coder> i wish i was at uni though but lik ei said no funds when i have children
<ScorpKing> nacho__: you will have to use the alternate install cd if the computer has les then 320MB RAM.
<francesco_> someone speak italian?
<ScorpKing> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ScorpKing> Dream_Coder: i'm busy learning c++ now. want to start coding kde and other linux apps. ;)
<thomax__> ScorpKing: have fun learning qt, no easy shit
<ScorpKing> thomax__: easy is boring. :P and please whatch your lanuage in here
<Dream_Coder> i know of a few programs i need that would be good if could be ported to linux but they rely on .net at the minute thats the only reason i have to constantly go bk to windows
<thomax__> ScorpKing: ooh please, not like there are 12 year old hanging round here
<ScorpKing> true..
<ScorpKing> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dream_Coder> mainly.. to do with 360 firmware modding, and backing up 360 games...
<thomax__> btw, i didn't know shit was an offencive word, just a synonym for excrement :p
<eeanm> this (work) computer is running Ubuntu. how do I add KDE to the GDM list?
<ScorpKing> Dream_Coder: motorola v360? is there a decent program for linux for that?
<savetheWorld> thomax__: you are culturally deficient, not an uncomon failing among geeks
<eeanm> I already have kdesktop and such installed
<savetheWorld> "us geeks" :)
<ScorpKing> lol
<Dream_Coder> motorola v360?
<Dream_Coder> whats that
<thomax__> savetheWorld: ah well, if people wanne come here, they'll have to live with it
<Dream_Coder> a mobile?
<ScorpKing> yeah
<savetheWorld> thomax__: no the ydont. the channel rules is the the channels rules. :)
<Dream_Coder> oh i think there is a few, bu ti was on about the xbox 360 :P
<ScorpKing> oh i see. lol
<thomax__> savetheWorld: yeah, i know, just being contrairy (don't know if this is the right expression, not a native english speaker over here)
<Dream_Coder> i know i had my smasung g600 working with SuSE
<Dream_Coder> and that is a very new phone
<Dream_Coder> samsung*
<savetheWorld> ist clsoe enough! :) contrary.  My typing is so bad that I cant score on spelling at all.
<thomax__> ^^
<savetheWorld> *close  ironic typo!
<ScorpKing> Dream_Coder: lol. i'm talking about programming/modding the phone directly from the computer. ;)
<Dream_Coder> lol
<Dream_Coder> fair enough
<thomax__> ScorpKing: start by writing some kernel modules then ;-)
<ScorpKing> lol. i might when i have more usefull programming skills than pascal. :P
<leon> es
<leon> español
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<thomax__> ScorpKing: hmm, yes, you'll need a lot of C knowledge
<BluesKaj> glad i don't have a cellphone ...prefer my privacy over asomething that takes it away ...and why should I pay for calls I don't make>
<ScorpKing> thomax__: yeah, i've seen the code. ;)
<Dream_Coder> right am off guys baby needs feeding byeee
<parsnip> hi all
<parsnip> can anyone hel pme with setting up some network config
<parsnip> please
<parsnip> ive got a modem on eth0 which is working
<parsnip> and my wireless is detectable by an xp laptop
<parsnip> xp laptop can ping my system
<parsnip> but web browsing is no good
<parsnip> im on a fresh install of gutsy
<aunes> any idea how to see which process / service is operating on port 113?
<parsnip> aunes: fuser -n tcp <port id>
<affan> hi all... i am having trouble connecting to the internet thru my router.... altho if i connect my DSL modem directly i can connect fine... i just install Gutsy Kubuntu
<|Alessandro|> Hi, i install wmvare and when i presss Power ON for running give me this error: Unable to change virtual machine power state: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to.
<aunes> parsnip: it doesn't return anything, but when I run ident2, it says something is already bound to port 113. Thoughts?
<elliott> affan: That's something you would ask your ISP about.
<affan> elliott: i disagree i am sorry... what does ISP have to do with it.... i can connect to the internet via the modem.... the network settings on Kubuntu are somehow messed up
<parsnip> aunes: sorry, i just googled and found that
<aunes> parsnip: ahh. gotcha. thanks anyway!
<ScorpKing> affan: do you have ppp0 for internet?
<affan> ScorpKing: ppp0? i think i do but why do i need that in this case?
<|Alessandro|> i running kubuntu ! and i install wmvare! web i press POWER ON for running give me this error: Unable to change virtual machine power state: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to.
<affan> ScorpKing: i assume ppp0 means dialup?
<TimS> How can I look and see which process are connecting to the internet
<aunes> TimS: perhaps netstat -a?
<aunes> - the ?
<ScorpKing> wait guys. let me explain the problem.
<pedahzur> Hey, anyone know when KDE 4 beta 4 (3.95 packages) will be available for Gutsy?
<elliott> affan: I think it's something to do with going from router to DSL modem to the internet. The router isn't expecting the DSL modem and the DSL modem isn't expecting the router. I ended up having to call my ISP to get the same setup goingand that was on windows.
<ScorpKing> when using dsl or any other kind of dailup that needs authentication from the computer it uses ppp for the connection. konqueror and other kde apps seems to have no internet. the problem seems to be with the default route....
<affan> elliott: thanks for ur reply... i was able to connect just fine 30 minutes ago using feisty... just now i upgraged to Gutsy and it complained about restricted drivers etc.. which i think i installed but then it wouldnt connect thru the router...
<jermain> hi everyone
<ScorpKing> kde use the default route to connect to the internet. ppp has a different route. if a network connection on eth? is started before the ppp0 connection kde will have internet...
<ScorpKing> eth? will then route through ppp0 and for some reason there will be internet. setting up eth0 manually seems to solve the problem.
<jermain> quesstion: can i upgrade from feisty to gutsy or do i need to go for a clean install? I allready burned the gutsy cd
<ScorpKing> affan: look at what i said. ^
<pedahzur> jermain: You can upgrade, but there are special procedures for using the CD to do so.
<yehudasun> HI
<pedahzur> jermain: The easiest way is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<jermain> pedahzur: can it be done from adept aswell?
<jermain> ahh ty
<timri> Hi all! I FINALLY found out why the tar:/ kio slave appeared to be behaving so badly!
<pedahzur> jermain: That's what that URL lays out.
<ScorpKing> timri: please share it with us. :P
<timri> ScorpKing: The kubuntu-default-settings are borked up beyond recogniztion.
<timri> ScorpKing: Just try a cat /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/mimelnk/application/x-tar.desktop
<ubuntu__> no puedo instalar mi kubuntu
<ScorpKing> affan: there is a whole lot of settings being used in /etc/ppp/ when using some kind of dailup
<lascar> exit
<timri> ScorpKing: You will notice it ends abrubtly with "type=". And since kubuntu-default overrides /usr/share/mimelnk/* ...
<ScorpKing> timri: this is on gusty right?
<timri> ScorpKing: Yep.
<ScorpKing> oh ok. i still use feisty.
<sysop> I'm logged in as the only user, click on the KDE button, to Add/Remove Programs, it prompts for password, but I can't seem to add any programs to install.  What tiny/stupid thing am I overlooking?
<timri> ScorpKing: The workaround is to copy the non-fouled up mimelnk dir to ~/.kde/share/mimelnk/
<timri> ScorpKing: Because those settings override kubuntu-default :)
<ScorpKing> i see. :D
<timri> ScorpKing: Could work on Feisty as well. Will create a bugreport tomorrow or the day after that (WAY to tired no...  that issue was driving me bonkers)
<ScorpKing> lol
<timri> ScorpKing: s/no/now
<BluesKaj> gnurph69, are you typing the app you want into the searchbar in adept ?
<vbgunz_> anybody here know why my system (Gutsy) does not automatically search for updates any more? this is a fresh installation and I don't ever remember turning it off. in fact in Adept, I have update notification on I believe. why doesn't it work?
<timri> vbgunz_: Wifi?
<vbgunz_> timri: yeah
<timri> vbgunz_: I think the autoupdater is a bit stupid: It doesnt seem to wait for a valid network connection.
<vbgunz_> it always worked, just never in Gutsy :/
<timri> vbgunz_: And since (if using networkmanager) it takes some time to validate....
<DaSkreech> sysop ping
<timri> vbgunz_: So you dont see the green "dot" in the notification area anymore (on login) ?
<vbgunz_> I manually set up my wireless connection. that knetworkmanager applet never worked for me :/
<vbgunz_> timri: nope never :(
<DaSkreech> gnurph69: ping
<vbgunz_> I just apt-get update and I see updates but do not see any green dot in the tray
<vbgunz_> I've had many updates in which I manually checked for... it seems my updater is broken :(
<BluesKaj> vbgunz_, there are very few updates available in gutsy AFAIK ...only had 5 at one time so far, and that was yesterday
<timri> vbgunz_: Strange.
<vbgunz_> i have 3 updates right now. I didn't upgrade to them with apt-get... usually, the green dot comes up when I apt-get update *but* it's not even showing now at all...
<BluesKaj> vbgunz_, no, I mean the update notifier
<timri> vbgunz_: A long shot: could you have hidden the icon in the notif. area?
<vbgunz_> timri: just checked that, no :)
<phnom> Okay, can someone please explain to me why i just recently lost my direct rendering? (I have an ati-card so i will understand if you don't want to touch it with a ten foot pole)
<timri> vbgunz_: :)
<eagles0513875> who wanted how to create a kernel website
<vbgunz_> BluesKaj: the update notifier works for you?
<parsnip> hi all, when i start downloads in firefox on gutsy i get this error chrome://mozapps/content/downloads/downloads.xul
<phnom> I had it yesterday but today it's gone, and the computer haven't been touched all night :(
<parsnip> Line Number 1, Column 1:
<parsnip> for empty MIME type field.
<eagles0513875> anyone interested in kernel development this might interest u
<eagles0513875> http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
<timri> eagles0513875: Cool, available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.5 license.
<eagles0513875> timri: if ur also insterested in python google dive into python
<timri> eagles0513875: thx
<eagles0513875> timri: no prob
<_Angelus_> someone can tell me the program to convert from avi to iso on linux?
<eagles0513875> _Angelus_: k3b makes isos
<_Angelus_> eagles0513875: i wanna convert from AVI to ISO not MAKE an iso
<eagles0513875> angelus have u checked in adept manager
<eagles0513875> _Angelus_: let me check in adept manager for ya
<_Angelus_> ok thanks
<eagles0513875> _Angelus_: doesnt look like there is anything
<parsnip> can anyone suggest a small form distro which can perform NAT / NAT to share a cable connection wirelessly
<eagles0513875> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !info nat
<ubotu> Package nat does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DaSkreech> smoothwall
<Nyle> DaSkreech: hi
<parsnip> DaSkreech: does it run samba for NAS aswell?
<DaSkreech> parsnip: don't recall
<timri> _Angelus_: Perhaps http://www.acetoneteam.org/central.html
<parsnip> DaSkreech: cheers man i'll check it out
<DaSkreech> Nyle: yo!
<timri> _Angelus_: Package can be found at: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44805
<eagles0513875> what does it take to develop or write a video card driver
<BluesKaj> _Angelus_, growisofs will make ISO files
<_Angelus_> BluesKaj:  is it a GUI one
<BluesKaj> no , it's cli
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: A compiler?
<timri> _Angelus_: Did you try the links I gave you? (acetoneiso)
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: what kinda compiler
<dappermuis> eagles0513875, lots of time and effort - as well as a thorough understanding of how the hardware works
<eagles0513875> damn
<dappermuis> eagles0513875: and of course a good compiler :D
<_Angelus_> timri: yeah im giving it a look
<_Angelus_> sorry i wasn't here
<eagles0513875> was goign to try develop a better driver for my cruddy ati card
<dappermuis> eagles0513875: ha! i wish it were that easy
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Either a set of schmeatics or the abilty to probe through memory with the mind of an engineer
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Which cruddy one?
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: ? what u mean
<eagles0513875> ati radeon xpress 200m
<BluesKaj> _Angelus_, just do 'man growisofs' in the konsole , it's a how to
<dappermuis> DaSkreech, lets not forget about an understanding of some low level language
<DaSkreech> I think the open source driver covers that
<DaSkreech> dappermuis: Useless :)
<eagles0513875> ya but for world of warcraft
<_Angelus_> somebody had gave me an easy GUI converter last time
<eagles0513875> even the colors on age of empires using wine rnt the greatest either
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: ive left u speechless lol
<timri> _Angelus_: k9copy ?
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Attach yourself to the opensource team
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech>  you can give them info that will help them make a better driver
<eagles0513875> what opensource team
<eagles0513875> ati
<eagles0513875> and where do i attach myself to
<eagles0513875> lol
<dappermuis> you know what would be great, a single dvd/video studio. sort of like Kontact, but with dvd authoring/ripping tools instead
<_Angelus_> timri: no
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: the Xorg team would be one place to start
<eagles0513875> ok do they have their own irc channel
<gnurph69> does VNC exist for kubuntu?
<timri> _Angelus_: Google found this: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/System/Files/DVD/CDROM/1930/ (dont know that site, though)
<eagles0513875> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_Rukus> hey guys
<eagles0513875> gnurph69: try that link above
<_Rukus> whats happenning
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: #xorg
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: just went in there
<gnurph69> eagles0513875:  when I was using ubuntu, i could install from synaptic - but can't seem to install via KDE's Add\Remove Programs - doesn't seem to be an option.  any other way to do it other than via command line?
<eagles0513875> gnurph69: u have to use adept manager
<eagles0513875> gnurph69: that is what manages all the pkgs
<eagles0513875> gnurph69: u could also use the command line options instead if u prefer and know the name of the pkg
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: the room is dead lol
<affan> hi all.... I am able to connect to the internet with manual IP configuration but not when I change that to DHCP in the network configuration... any ideas?
<RedLizard> when booting kubuntu 7.10 on one of my secondary machines, the installer failes at 23% of the "copying files" step with an I/O error. dmesg reveales a shitload of squashfs errors (sb_bread failed reading some block, unable to read page, zlib_inflate errors), but no I/O errors (except for a missing floppy). the squashfs errors started before i started the installation (~15 seconds after the previous, unrelated kernel message). note that i ha
<RedLizard> ubuntu 7.04, on the same machine. no other machines i installed kubuntu on ever gave me this problem. multiple cdroms (and cdrom drives) where tried, and memory has been tested (to no avail). notable hardware is an ATI graphics card (radeon 9200se), whereas all previous systems always contained nvidia graphics cards. does anyone recognise this problem?
 * timri is going to make some coffee (any takers?)
<henrik_> hej
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: u wanting to do a clean install
<eagles0513875> timri: ill take some
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: or an upgrade
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: a clean install
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: is this happening once u hit start install option to start loading the live cd
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: It has like 100 people in there
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: squashfs errors begin before the installation
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | RedLizard
<ubotu> RedLizard: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: have u tried the alternate cd
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: what did he say wrong and nobody is talking in there
<DaSkreech> RedLizard: Your Cdrom drive probably doesn't like the brand of CD
<DaSkreech> timri: make some for genii
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: i did a few months ago, with kubuntu 7.04
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Just ask how you can help out with the ati driver and state your vidcard
<DaSkreech>  someone will resond in 5-7 working days
<RedLizard> DaSkreech: a badblocks on /dev/cdrom produced zero errors
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: did it work
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: or u run into same issue
<RedLizard> DaSkreech: also, the cd autotest found no errors
<DaSkreech> RedLizard: Can it run other live CDs?
<DaSkreech> RedLizard: ok that's funky
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: same problem
<soon> henrik ... DC fra SDU?
<DaSkreech>  and memtest checked out?
<RedLizard> DaSkreech: didn't test that
<DaSkreech> Run a memtest on it
<RedLizard> DaSkreech: let me try
<DaSkreech>  that's the only other place squash can fail
<RedLizard> DaSkreech: memtest found no problems
<DaSkreech> You can't run a memtest that fast :-P
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to write a pack for the image viewer Ksquirrel.  I've looked at a tutorial on the Ubuntu forums on how to write a pack.  Though the pack was built, it doesn't contain any files.  The sources can install as normal, using the "./configure", "make" , "make install" method, but it doesn't build properly.  Any ideas on how to fix that?
<DaSkreech> it takes like an hour
<RedLizard> DaSkreech: i tried it earlier
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: he already ran it
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: how old is ur hard drive on that machine
<DaSkreech> Oh you are testing other Cds
<DaSkreech>  ok :)
<RedLizard> DaSkreech: the other two responses where about the "other-live-cds" suggestion
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: brand new
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: i also ran a badblocks -w on it
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: ok how olds the cd drive
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: old
<eagles0513875>  RedLizard ok
<DaSkreech> Ertain: try in #ubuntuforums as well
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: how old
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: but i replaced it
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Which forum?
<eagles0513875> ok
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: without effect
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: could be a motherboard problem
<eagles0513875> if changing the cd drive and still with the same problem there is somethign wrong with the mother board
<soon> DCC-chat is that the private chat?
<Arwen> soon, no, that's different
<Ertain> DaSkreech: it's under the "> Main Support Categories > x86 64-bit Users" forum.
<ScorpKing> hi soon
<Arwen> in this case, it's an attempted exploit
<soon> How do I open a private chat then?
<soon> hi ScorpKing
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: is this the 32bit or 64bit ur tryiing to install
<DaSkreech> soon: /msg user hello
<DaSkreech> soon: ask before you do that
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: 32bit
<soon> thx
<DaSkreech>  it's impolite to just mesage someone you don't knwo
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: humm
<soon> I know him well :-)
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: how much ram is in there
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: i will try a different livecd though
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: 0.5GiB i think
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: u mean 512mb 1 stick or 2 sticks of 256
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: a single stick
<soon> DaSckreech - that doesnt open a private chat though does it? Do I need to create a seperate channel?
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: u have any spare ram around
<DaSkreech> soon: It will
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: good question
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: let's find out
<soon> okay - thx! (He's just slow to ansawer then :-)
<Fulgrim> strigi is weird
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: if u do try this take out that stick and replace it with another one and c if that stick that u replaced the one originally in there with works if it does then its bad ram
<Fulgrim> i have this problem
<eagles0513875> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: working on it
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: ok how old is the ram thats in there
<soon> DaSckreech - how does my friend register his nick the first time on IRC?
<eagles0513875> !register | soon
<ubotu> soon: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<eagles0513875> soon: :)
<soon> thx
<eagles0513875> no prob
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: not sure, it's a box a received from someone at some point
<DaSkreech> !register | soon
<DaSkreech> Damn
<profoX`> sMonk: how are you today
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: what
<soon> lol
<DaSkreech> too slow
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: what r the specs
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: but the CPU's a P4 2.8GHz, so a couple of years i guess
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech:  lol
<profoX`> sMonk: I don't have much time today, but were you able to fix it already? (the vista partition)
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: most likely socket 478
<soon> fingers too fat for the keyboard DaSkreetch :-)
<eagles0513875> ouch
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: probably
<soon> Are you alive henrik_ ??
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: i dunno why i have a feeling its either a mobo issue or the ram
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: it's a hyperthreading CPU, so that leaves a rather small timeframe
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: i have  p4 2.6
<DaSkreech> Fulgrim: It would help if we knew what the problem was
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: i do: it's the default problem when you're otherwise unable to find anything ;)
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: its dev socket 478 like mine which is with ht as well and uses pc3200 ddr400
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: were u able to find any ram to test with
<soon> hello henrik ... ?!?
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: u know what i just realized
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: well?
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: im a hugenerd
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: what u mean its the default problem when you're otherwise unable to find anything
<soon> eagles0513875 ... so is hugenerd the persecuted religious minority Hugenotes or Huge Nerd ? :-)
<eagles0513875> soon: huge nerd lol
<soon> :-)
<blizzzek> gn8
<eagles0513875> night
<eagles0513875> blizzzek:
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: "what u mean its the default problem when you're otherwise unable to find anything" i mean that if you're unable to find any problems, but it still doesn't work, it's usually the ram or the motherboard
<eagles0513875> that is why i said try another stick of ram to see then if its for certain the mother board cuz it could be just bad stick of ram
<henrik_> hej
<profoX`> why was the smooth scrolling in kopete removed from the contact list? was it a kubuntu or upstream kde decision?
<profoX`> i would rather have smooth scrolling like that everywhere :) with an enable/disable option in kcontrol
<emilsedgh> profoX`: upstream kde decision
<emilsedgh> profoX`: it was using many power resources
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: u think the processor is still good if the motherboard is bad
<profoX`> emilsedgh: really? never noticed anything like that and I don't really have a powerful pc either
<profoX`> why not make it an option instead of removing it then
<emilsedgh> profoX`: it was very bad for laptops, was wasting battery
<profoX`> emilsedgh: it can't possible matter that much, my CPU usage didn't really go up that much using the smooth scroll.. but still, an option would've been nice for those who really cared about that
<emilsedgh> profoX`: well, i wanted an option for that too, but i prefer that goes to a widget style, to be enabled everywhere
<eagles0513875> !upstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstream - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> !info upstream
<ubotu> Package upstream does not exist in gutsy
<profoX`> emilsedgh: ahh yes that would indeed be the best thing in the long term
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: room is dead again i let the room know that i have an ati radeon xpress 200m and ask to help test but no response
<profoX`> emilsedgh: even though somethiing like that is not controlled by the kde style, but the scroll widgets should just have that as option, and definable in kcontrol
<profoX`> but I'm in the wrong channel for that of course
<Ertain> Hello once again, everyone.
<emilsedgh> profoX`: domino widget style has such thing i think...but thats not smooth as kopete's
<DaSkreech> profoX`: Upstream
<DaSkreech>  it was waking the CPU every 1/2 second or something
<profoX`> DaSkreech: aah yes, a lot of timers, thats true
<profoX`> DaSkreech: but still, I really miss the darn thing :P
<DaSkreech> profoX`: It will be rethought and brought back in KDE4
<profoX`> emilsedgh: really? that would be a bit strange
<DaSkreech>  eagles0513875 Why are you looking for upstream ? :)
<emilsedgh> darkphader: really?! it will?
<DaSkreech> Hi Ertain
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: wondering what it does
<emilsedgh> ah
<profoX`> DaSkreech: only in kopete? it would be nice if it would be reworked as a global configurable option in kcontrol
<emilsedgh> dasKreech: it will?
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: they code the application
<DaSkreech> profoX`: Yeah but Kopete was the offending app
<eagles0513875> they code what app
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Any app
<eagles0513875> ahh
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: upstream is the mother project for the application
<Ertain> Still can't figure out why the files aren't included in my package.
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: what langage do they do alot of programming in
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: So Kubuntu can make changes in say Konqueror
<eagles0513875> thats kool
<profoX`> emilsedgh: interesting about domino.. i'll take a quick look at it
<DaSkreech> It will change in Kubuntu but only Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> profoX`: what language do u do alot of ur programming in
<DaSkreech> Everytime they put out a new Konqui then kubuntu has to reapply the code
<profoX`> eagles0513875: me? C++/Qt4, sometimes Python/Qt4
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> profoX`: no java
<DaSkreech>  if they sail the code upstream to the Konqueror project then all distros get the change and Kubuntu doesn't have to do it everytime
<profoX`> eagles0513875: I do not like Java myself
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Which package ?
<profoX`> nothing but trouble, and it looks bad unless you use special libraries
<profoX`> and I don't like the virtual machine system
<eagles0513875> profoX`: what language do u think i should learn next after java
<eagles0513875> profoX`: r u talking about the swing lib
<profoX`> eagles0513875: no swing looks bad too
<eagles0513875> profoX`: if not awt or swing then what
<profoX`> i know there is something that offers a Gtk and/or Qt native style, or atleast I heard there was
<profoX`> well, know, I think
<eagles0513875> ill have to ask about that tomorrow cuz i have my 4 hr java lecture tomorrow
<profoX`> i read it somewhere from a friend of mine who develops java
<eagles0513875> profoX`: thats kool
<Ertain> I'm trying to pack Ksquirrel-libs version 0.7.3 (for personal use).
<eagles0513875> profoX`: i dunno why i have a real desire to develop a fully java os
<DaSkreech> Ertain: repackage ?
<profoX`> eagles0513875: C++ is a logical step up from Java though, and good if you want to develop for KDE :) because KDE consists out of C++ in combination with the Qt library for the most part
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: don't they have one already?
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: ya for embedded platforms i found and google has one for mobile devices
<profoX`> some apps also Python/Qt.. Python is flexible and you don't have to compile stuff.. so it's rather nice too.. it's not as low level as C++ though
<DaSkreech> What happened to Jos ?
<eagles0513875> profoX`: is dive into python a good book to start with
<profoX`> I have no idea
<Ertain> No, I'm building it from the sources.  I couldn't find a Kubuntu package so I'm making my own.
<profoX`> I'm not that good in Python myself actually
<eagles0513875> profoX`: i have an idea that u might be able to help me with
<profoX`> I just know my way around using the documentation, the reference pages and google :)
<DaSkreech> Ertain: Right and what's the issue?
<eagles0513875> profoX`: i have tried so many cluster os's and they r horrible. i would like to take kubuntu make it into one focused on cluster and ease of setting up a cluster as well as fully function os besides clustering
<Ertain> Every time I build it with the command "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot", it builds but doesn't include the library files, just a couple of the document files.
<profoX`> why do you think I could help with that
<profoX`> :P
<profoX`> that's way out of my league, I never tried stuff like that before
<profoX`> would be an interesting project maybe, but I'm rather busy already, so I'll have to pass
<eagles0513875> profoX`: i would help ya but u would help out with alot of the programming for sure
<eagles0513875> profoX`: u have no idea about kernel dev do ya
<profoX`> eagles0513875: not at all
<DaSkreech> Ertain: You are trying to make your own ubuntu package /
<DaSkreech> ?
<profoX`> i tried to write a driver + userspace tool once for some special flash card device ;)
<profoX`> didn''t really work out
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: i sense C here as a nice next language to learn
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: or c++
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Eh? Why don't you take a clustering OS and use that?
<profoX`> C if you want to do kernel development yes
<profoX`> C++ if you want to do KDE development
<eagles0513875> profoX`: ok kool
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: you can't learn c++ without learning C first
<affan> hi all.... I am able to connect to the internet with manual IP configuration but not when I change that to DHCP in the network configuration... any ideas?
<eagles0513875> profoX`: what bout pkg dev
<profoX`> RedLizard: what's that ? that's not right at all
<profoX`> RedLizard: of course you can..
<eagles0513875> i was teaching myself visual c++ before i started java
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: btw: update: known-good ram, same problem
<eagles0513875> i never finished though
<DaSkreech> affan: can you ping your gateway ?
<RedLizard> profoX`: given that C is a subset of c++, learning c++ implies learning C
<Ertain> Yes.  I can't find an Ubuntu package for Ksquirrel 0.7.3.
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: then that comp is trash unless u want to fork out some money to buy a replacement mobo
<profoX`> eagles0513875: package dev? what do you mean?
<eagles0513875> package development and maintenence
<profoX`> RedLizard: not really, if you learn C++ you will of course learn some C stuff too, but in itself you don't need to learn to program apps in C before you can program in C++
<thomas_newbie__> is there a way i can sort files by their i-node?
<DaSkreech> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<DaSkreech> Ertain: ^^^
<DaSkreech> First link should help
<RedLizard> profoX`: i meant learning the core of c and what makes it different from other languages, not necessarily writing significant programs in it
<eagles0513875> c and c++ as well as java are all object oriented programming no
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: nah, i just needed a quick box for a quick project
<profoX`> RedLizard: well, I beg to differ.. you can just as easily learn that in C++ :)
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: ahhh ok i need a dev machine ovr here
<eagles0513875> but taht i have to ship ovr with some of my own stuff when i go back in xmas
<profoX`> you'll automatically learn some "core C stuff" of course, but a good C++ tutorial will make that transparent
<thomas_newbie__> is there a way i can sort files by their i-node?
<profoX`> (or book)
<Ertain> Cool
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: so... use vmware player for an instant dev machine ;)
 * Ertain checks the guide.
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: C isn't OO
<thomas_newbie__> like in console
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: im on a laptop lol
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: and?
<eagles0513875> performance on this thing isnt the greatest
<eagles0513875> my desktop is more of a beast
<eagles0513875> and for me its more java dev
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: ls -i | sort
<RedLizard> profoX`: yes, you have a point
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: i can only ahve a max of 2gb of ram on my desktop besides being able to have a 64bit os i can have up to 8gb of pc3200
<profoX`> RedLizard: well I talk from experience, I never really learned C myself.. :P
<RedLizard> profoX`: well, that's a strong piece of evidence
<profoX`> lol
<profoX`> not really, but, well
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i love java but it pisses me off when im learning new stuff
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: ok thanks, i tried it but I don't get why does it know to sort the i-nodes?
<profoX`> eagles0513875: I love the Qt toolkit :)
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: read the man for sort
<profoX`> it is sooo flexible, and sooo cross-platform
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: lol i did
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: in a konqueror window type man:/sort
<eagles0513875> profoX`: what is it
<eagles0513875> profoX`: whats the name of the pkg
<profoX`> eagles0513875: umm.. well.. libqt4-dev I guess, for the qt 4 development libraries
<eagles0513875> profoX`: is there an ide
<profoX`> eagles0513875: it's a library you can use in combination with C++ or Python, or even Java for that matter ;)
<profoX`> so pick your own IDE
<profoX`> I use KDevelop
<eagles0513875> profoX`: really
<eagles0513875> so just that lib and i can use it
<profoX`> more or less
<profoX`> find some documentation/guide
<profoX`> :)
<eagles0513875> profoX`: i think im goign to focus on java for the time being
<eagles0513875> im actually struggling with drawing graphics like cubes and what not
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: in 3d i assume?
<profoX`> well, OpenGL is the only real option for that
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: ya using coordinates
<profoX`> how to implement it is another thing
<eagles0513875> when it comes to me and drawing i wouldnt be able to draw anythign that would save my life
<profoX`> you can use raw OpenGL or some libraries that does the work for you but is less advanced
<eagles0513875> profoX`: not there yet lol
<eagles0513875> proq
<profoX`> Qt can do some nice simple animation stuff with OpenGL acceleration :)
<eagles0513875> profoX`: i just need to learn what parts of the java code do what
<profoX`> and it has a QGLWidget
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: no, that's not enough
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: ?
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: you need to know quite a bit of theory to properly use 3d libraries
<profoX`> although for real full 3D games you'll probably want to use something else than Qt
<profoX`> (something like SDL + a good sound library + OpenGL)
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: im making these 3 d shapes line by line
<RedLizard> i'm afraid you won't get very far in 3d graphics without quite a bit of theoretic background
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: i know i really wanna learn how to use blender
<Romina> hi
<ScorpKing> hiya Romina
<eagles0513875> what does libraptor do
<RedLizard> eagles0513875: well, that's a different story
<eagles0513875> hi romina
<dappermuis> hey ScorpKing, how goes? been a while
<Romina> there is a development version of firefox available in the repositories
<eagles0513875> RedLizard: my java course is broken up into 2 parts this is just the basics of java then next yr we do advanced topics
<Romina> can you recommend using  firefox-3.0 ?
<eagles0513875> Romina: there is firefox3 which if i saw correctly is dev
<ScorpKing> hehe dappermuis. still good. :)
<Romina> or is it better to stick to firefox 2.x ?
<eagles0513875> Romina: i dunno im using stable 2.0.0.8
<Romina> does someone stick to or stick with something?
<eagles0513875> even though .9 is out
<eagles0513875> Romina: i would use 3 but question is i dont know how stable it is
<eagles0513875> i have to say its nice seeing the ladies getting involved:)
<RedLizard> it's obviously unstable
<profoX`> how can I get to know the UUID's of my partitions?
<eagles0513875> profoX`: check the fstab
<profoX`> eagles0513875: uuh no :) thats not what i mean
<profoX`> but i found it
<Romina> Thank you guys
<eagles0513875> no prob
<profoX`> vol_id -u
<eagles0513875> thats what we r here for Romina
<profoX`> thanks google
<eagles0513875> lol
<ScorpKing> profoX`: uuidgen
<eagles0513875> a rule of thumb to remember
<eagles0513875> google is ur friends and if its not broke dont fix it lol
<vge> ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid will usually work
<nchung_> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<webvictim> does anyone know how to change the default volume that KDE uses? (the one that kmilo affects, so you can control it with your keyboard volume keys)
<ScorpKing> heh. i see now that uuidgen makes a different one every time. i wonder why..
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: They ahve loads of ways to learn blender
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: ill have to google it but right now i dont have time
<webvictim> by "volume" i do of course mean a particular slider on the volume control
<eagles0513875> java is consuming my time
<unperson> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 7.4 (Feisty) and I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10 (Gusty).  I tried to follow the instructions on the official Ubuntu site, but on my computer I can't get adept to show a version upgrade button.
<DaSkreech> !info libraptor
<ubotu> Package libraptor does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> speaking of java i should be doing a rather long assignment for january to send up to london for a grade
<unperson> Any ideas of how I can proceed?
<Daisuke_Laptop> java :)
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: im downloading hydrogen
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Laptop: u know java
<eagles0513875> or trying to DaSkreech
<unperson> For reference, the instructions I'm referring to are here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DaSkreech> nchung_: What about news?
<DaSkreech> ScorpKing: Cause it's generating a UUId ? :) Which is Unique ?
<unperson> I've added the recommended updates repository, closed and reloaded.  It shows no updates available.
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: the blender site has videos books and plain old docs
<ScorpKing> DaSkreech: that's what man uuidgen just told me. lol
<eagles0513875> DaSkreech: really never found anything on there but ill have to look again i have no time
<eagles0513875> not even to relax
<DaSkreech> unperson: you have to update first
<ubuntu> Man, I'm impressed with Kubuntu 7.10
<ubuntu> It detected my video card, monitor, and my removeable media devices instantly.
<Daisuke_Laptop> eagles0513875: i'm learning it
<Daisuke_Laptop> first year course
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Laptop: same here its part of my degree
<Daisuke_Laptop> exactly
<eagles0513875> mines broken up to 2 parts basics thsi yr and advanced topics next
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Great
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Laptop: where u studying
<DarkLegacy> Administration > Software Sources. ; How do I get here in Kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> purdue university
<DaSkreech> !adept | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<DarkLegacy> Thanks
<eagles0513875> im getting a dpkg error and its really pissing me off
<eagles0513875> brb im going ot restart my computer
<genii> !info kynaptic
<ubotu> Package kynaptic does not exist in gutsy
<genii> Hmm
<eagles0513875> Daisuke_Laptop: im studying in the university of london system at goldsmiths
<DaSkreech> genii: Thank good graces
<Daisuke_Laptop> genii: that's a *good* thing
<eagles0513875> actually im goign to restart this and then goign to watch tv and fall asleep in front of it
<eagles0513875> night all
<RedLizard> night
<DaSkreech> night
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> !info sdl
<ubotu> Package sdl does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> how do i get rid of this error
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43460/
<eagles0513875> its really starting to piss me of
<eagles0513875> how can i fix it
<eagles0513875> actuall let me try a restart
<eagles0513875> brb
<unperson> DaSkreech: Adept currently shows no updates available.
<DarkLegacy>  Check the check boxes next to all the different repositories. Close the window. When prompted to, reload the repositories.
<DarkLegacy> ^ What's this mean?
<DarkLegacy> There's only install/remove/upgrade in Adept
<DarkLegacy> Does it want me to install ALL the available packages?
<unperson> DaSkreech: I.e., the "apply changes" and "full upgrade" buttons are grayed out.
<Agent_bob> grub issue: i have linux on hda6 and M$ on hda5 grub boots linux just fine but when i select hda5 it errors with "Error 12: Inbalid device requested"   ???
<genii> DaSkreech, Daisuke_Laptop, Just reading the Jucato blog, someone mentioned Kynaptic there. Got me thinking about some common frontend to the dpkg system for all *buntu
<soon> Anyone here has any experience with JFFS - Journaled Flash File System?? Is it stable? Is it faster than ext3 (on my 16Gb corsair USB thingy)?
<soon> unperson - have you enabled the necessary repositories?
<Dream_Coder> anyone used Eric and followed the diveintopython guide?
<thomax__> soon: no, but maybe google knows
<soon> of course ... thomax_ - i just wanted some personal experiences :-)
<soon> be back l8r
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: how are you opening adept ?
<DaSkreech> unperson: You did a Fetch Updates ?
<DaSkreech> genii: You know me
<DaSkreech> genii: on the basis of Kynaptic ALONE I went back to using Ubuntu
<unperson> DaSkreech, soon: I have recommended updates enabled as per the instructions and have refreshed the listings from the repository.
<DaSkreech> unperson: And you have no updates ?
<unperson> DaSkreech: That's right.
<DarkLegacy> hm
<DarkLegacy> sudo apt-get install dmraid results in - couldn't find package dmraid
<DarkLegacy> wtfness?
 * genii ruminates
<thomas_newbie__> when i try to delete stuff in console it gives me stuff like ^D, how do i delte?
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ rm
<WaltzingAlong> thomas_newbie__: which program? just konsole?
<unperson> DaSkreech: Presumably that should have resulted in a lot of available upgrades?
<unperson> DaSkreech: Er, updates.
<DaSkreech> unperson: yes
<thomas_newbie__> WaltzingAlong: well I've logged into my schools unix server through my console
<thomas_newbie__> WaltzingAlong: so yes in console when i'm trying to delete a character
<DaSkreech> unperson: sorry no
<DaSkreech> unperson: Just checking :)
<unperson> heh
<DaSkreech> unperson: when you close it try this
<ScorpKing> when i run sudo update-grub i get "Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ..." why?
<WaltzingAlong> thomas_newbie__: ok so that depends on which 'terminal'; so try delete or backspace; also try different keyboards in settings
<WaltzingAlong> ScorpKing: because none were found
<Alarm> when loading icon themes. it loads all the icons in memory, or it loads them when they are used by each application ?
<Agent_bob> ScorpKing cause you don't have usplash installed ?
<ScorpKing> WaltzingAlong: lol. where can i find some? :P
<WaltzingAlong> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ScorpKing> i want to install a custom usplash image
<DaSkreech> alt+f2 -> kdesu adept_manager --version-upgrade
<thomas_newbie__> WaltzingAlong: yay it worked it was weird, I had to change it to solaris
<WaltzingAlong> ScorpKing: ^^
<ScorpKing> WaltzingAlong: i followed that link. i only get text and no image while booting.
<DarkLegacy> What's the alternative of Synaptic to Kubuntu
<DarkLegacy> Adept?
<Agent_bob> repeting      grub issue: i have linux on hda6 and M$ on hda5 grub boots linux just fine but when i select hda5 it errors with "Error 12: Inbalid device requested"   ???     grub being the 'default' boot loader for this os i assumed that someone could help with that...
<thomas_newbie__> WaltzingAlong: shoot wait lol now it doesn't allow me to use cursor keys
<thomas_newbie__> WaltzingAlong: why does this happen?
<WaltzingAlong> even with If your bootup is now black, try setting vga=788, not vga=785, some video cards may not do 640x480.
<Goop2> I have a problem with games.. they turn off seconds after turning them on
<ScorpKing> WaltzingAlong: if i put it back to the default usplash image it works again. i tried most of the VGA=? settings as well
<WaltzingAlong> thomas_newbie__: konsole needs to send the key the server is expecting
<thomas_newbie__> WaltzingAlong: ohhh
<thomas_newbie__> WaltzingAlong: so that could be anything
<DarkLegacy> Oh, I see what the universe repository was
<DarkLegacy> All community files
 * red says hello
<pault> goop2: yes, same here with the gl games
<WaltzingAlong> thomas_newbie__: so the terminal settings should match or you maybe could map keys accordingly
<ScorpKing> hello red
<Agent_bob> a vidio card that wont do 640x480 is not a vidio card, it's a POS
<Goop2> pault: fullscreen?
<ScorpKing> ok i'm ganna reboot and test the usplash settings. brb
<pault> no windowed or full
<unperson> DaSkreech: I think that almost works, but it takes the option as for kdesu not the command.
<DaSkreech> Doh
<pault> *no, windowed or full* :)
<unperson> DaSkreech: I can never quite figure out how to do the syntax properly for options with sudo.
<DaSkreech> alt+f2 -> kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<Agent_bob> or kdesu -- whatever here --plus options
<unperson> DaSkreech: Ah, here we go.  That looks good.
<DaSkreech> !universe | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> no help on grub ehh ?
<unperson> DaSkreech: Thanks.  I'm going to close all these apps and give this a shot.
<unperson> Later.
<Goop2> pault: Hmm.. I looked and the one Im trying doesnt say anything about GL.. its weird.
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Inbalid huh?
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> grub issue: i have linux on hda6 and M$ on hda5 grub boots linux just fine but when i select hda5 it errors with "Error 12: Invalid device requested"   ???
<pault> goop2: i erred with saying gl games, it just happens with action games such as opena arena, oolite, doom, etc
<MagicCow> Is there a way to configure ksudo in such a way that I don't have to keep entering passwords to modify any aspect of my system?
<DarkLegacy> Yes! Now we are getting somewhere!
<DarkLegacy> Gparted successfully detected my RAID-0 array!
<DarkLegacy> :D :D :D
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Sounds like grub was set up wrong
<pault> agent_bob: i can only think that there is no boot sector on hda5, but thatś a guess
<Goop2> pault: found what I asume is a guitar hero knockoff, so I guess it sort of fits in that category.. I cant play it to find out though :\
<Agent_bob> MagicCow sure,   you can make root jr. full root if you like.    but root jr. is already too permiscuess   imo
<MagicCow> Why is it so dangerous to log in as root?
<Goop2> pault: to think before I uped to gutsy I was playing RCT
<Agent_bob> pault whouldn't happen to know the exact sector size and location would you ?     i could dd it from hda1 and make sure
<DaSkreech> MagicCow: Sure easy
<DaSkreech> MagicCow: Why would you want to? :)
<MagicCow> I just get tired of entering my password on a constant basis.
<Agent_bob> MagicCow because then you have windows and not linux   as far as security/antivirus/antimalware  goes
<MagicCow> If I want to change my resolution than I should be able to without entering a pass.
<pault> Agent_bob: no, I really don´t know how your set up. you could end up nuking your M$ (a pity?)
<DarkLegacy> Ok guys
<DarkLegacy> Partioning time
<DarkLegacy> What is ext2?
<DaSkreech> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> :-P
<MagicCow> Agent_bob: I guess.. I just never had a problem with any of that stuff in windows.
<DarkLegacy> I think I need ext3 for boot partition on Linux, and then linux-swap?
<DaSkreech> MagicCow: You can setit up to have a timeout would that help?
<pault> DarkLegacy: ext2 is the file system, superseded by ext3, which is journalled
<Agent_bob> !virus > MagicCow
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: You don't "need" but yes it's nice :)
<DarkLegacy> So which is recommended for the boot partition?
<DarkLegacy> Ext3?
<DaSkreech> yup
<DarkLegacy> Ok and for swap drive, linux-swap?
<DarkLegacy> Is swap even needed with 2GB of ram?
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: No but you can toss in a few hundred megs if you want
<DarkLegacy> Ok, because I left very little space on my HDD for Linux
<DarkLegacy> Somewhere around 11GB
<pault> DarkLegacy: they used to recommend 2x to 3x your physical ram - ha ha
<DarkLegacy> LOL
<DarkLegacy> My swap in Win is 6GB
<DarkLegacy> :(
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: oooh that's close :)
<DarkLegacy> Ok, so let's try
<DarkLegacy> ext3 = 10 GB
<DarkLegacy> linux_swap = 1 GB
<DarkLegacy> Will that work?
<pault> yes
<Agent_bob> MagicCow adding your user to the  sudo(ers)  group will make it passwordless  as well as editing the sudoers file and making it say  %admin ALL=<blah> NOPASSWD:<blah>    the NOPASSWD makes it passwordless too
<pault> DarkLegacy: my Kubuntu partition uses 6.7Gb after installing extra software
<DarkLegacy> :(
<Agent_bob> but again you should read about privledge seperation and the reason that linux doesn't have a virus problem     i think ubotu sent you a link
<DarkLegacy> There
<DarkLegacy> 10 GiB partition created, ext3
<DarkLegacy> 1.52 GiB swap
<DarkLegacy> Yeah, it just failed.
<DarkLegacy> It doesn't say why
<ScorpKing> i still get only text with usplash and i can't find the boot messages in the log files. any ideas?
<genii> Agent_bob: in /etc/sudoers   <username>     ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL          instead of groupname like %admin will allow just that 1 username to operate without password auth for sudo.
<DarkLegacy> "create new ext3 filesystem" failure
<pault> DarkLegacy: try with a smaller swap partition?
<DaSkreech> !info torcs feisty
<ubotu> torcs: 3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 4424 kB, installed size 20976 kB
<DarkLegacy> I'm trying to create just an ext3 partition
<DarkLegacy> It is failing
<Agent_bob> genii i wouldn't recommend : ALL     but yes
<DarkLegacy> It created the blank 10 GB
<DarkLegacy> But doesn't want to format to ext3
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Woah 2 GB for swap ?
<DarkLegacy> 1 gb
<DarkLegacy> Why does it fail to format the drive?
<Agent_bob> genii you might as well tell them to just set root login       it's no safer... ;/
<sam1337> With lvm can I move a volume group from one hdd to another?
<Agent_bob> thomas_newbie__ you'll have to ask in the channel,  i'm not regestered any more.
<thomas_newbie__> :S
<genii> Agent_bob: Ideally there would be a long list of cmnd_alias in there disallowing passwd vipw and some others of course.
<DaSkreech> That's what I have and I'm ok except for strigi
<DaSkreech> sam1337: yes
<otto_> hi, just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu, works great (much faster)! but have a question about konqueror
<nosrednaekim> otto_: go ahead..
<Agent_bob> genii yes, ideally :ALL would be replaced with : %user_commands    and that would expand into the long list  :)
<otto_> it won't load any webpage!?
<sam1337> "sudo vgrename Debian vg0" reports "Volume group "Debian" still has active LVs" how do I circumvent this?
<nosrednaekim> otto_: thats a problem with knetworkmanager
<otto_> ok, should I disable it??
<pault> DarkLegacy: itś  usually a two stage process to create a file system - create a linux partition, and then format it with a file system such as ext3
<nosrednaekim> otto_: if you don't have wireless, yes
<DarkLegacy> I see
<DarkLegacy> Why does it fail to format it with the filesystem, however?
<Agent_bob> heh.  my /etc/sudoers has only one line in it.       ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<sam1337> lol
<nosrednaekim> :D
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: Don't make faces in here!
<nosrednaekim> thats dumb!
<otto_> it works!
<sam1337> You need to sort that out Agent_bob.
<otto_> thanks for the quick help!!
<nosrednaekim> otto_: yeah... its a known problem :(
<DaSkreech> pault: A "linux" partition ?
<Agent_bob> nosrednaekim why ? only root can use sudo anyway,    nosuid system.
<nosrednaekim> Agent_bob: oh...lol :D
<Agent_bob> :)
<pault> DaScreech: yes, a linux partition, type number 83
<Rukus-> hi when i type in ndiswrapper
<pault> if you do fdisk -l as root, itĺl list your partitions and their types
<Rukus-> err
<Rukus-> when i type in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it doesnt work
<Rukus-> i already chcked if driver installed properly and it is
<Rukus-> says it cannot find ndiswrapper.ko
<nosrednaekim> otto_: do you see anything missing in kubuntu? any other problems?
<pault> DarkLegacy: did you have to specify a mount point for the new filesystem?
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: how did you install ndiswrapper?
<Agent_bob> pault sudo fdisk -l       or you may need to specify the device
<Rukus-> i used adept manager
<DarkLegacy> Ok so if
<DarkLegacy> GParted creates the blank partitions
<DarkLegacy> But fails to format them
<DarkLegacy> Can't I simply use
<DarkLegacy> mkfs to do it?
<pault> Agent_bob: sudo su :)
<Agent_bob> or sudo -i
<Agent_bob> :)
<pault> DarkLegacy: mke2fs -j /dev/h?? will make an ext3 partition
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: did you do this while running your current kernel?
<Rukus-> umm... yes?
<Rukus-> i dont know what u mean
<sam1337> What type of lvm encryption does gutsy use?
<Agent_bob> ok if bios is not reading the extenxed partition correctly then will that prevent grub from booting a logical drive within the extended partition ?
<sam1337> is it dm-crypt?
<pault> Agent_bob: i didnt know sudo -i, ta
<Agent_bob> np
<DarkLegacy> Yeah
<DarkLegacy> It's a raid partition
<DarkLegacy> So would it be
<Agent_bob> pault it's the official ubuntu way to achieve root shell   FYI
<DarkLegacy> mke2fs -j /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbefgidh7 (newest created) ?
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: sorry, I have to go..
<Rukus-> oh
<Rukus-> k thanks anyways i guess
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: look into compiling it yourself... it ussually works better than way, and you get a newer version
<DarkLegacy> Hmm
<pault> DarkLegacy: if thatś the right partition, then your command is correct, but i know nothing about raid.
<DarkLegacy> Succesfully created me thinks
<DarkLegacy> Yes, it is correct
<Rukus-> ok...
<DarkLegacy> Because I wrote down all of the paritions before
<DarkLegacy> And this is the latest
<DarkLegacy> Just made with Gparte
<DarkLegacy> Now let me check in gparted to see if it made it ext3
<DarkLegacy> because it went through with the format
<DarkLegacy> EXCELLENT!
<DarkLegacy> IT WENT THROUGH!
<DarkLegacy> You are a godsend
<DarkLegacy> Now, what is the command to format with linux_swap?
<Agent_bob> mkswap
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: What's the issue?
<DarkLegacy> mkswap
<DarkLegacy> ?
<DarkLegacy> mkswap adn then <device_name> ?
<Agent_bob> yep
<DarkLegacy> Swap set up succesfully
<DarkLegacy> This is better and better, I'm getting a Raid-0 install of Kubuntu! :D
<DarkLegacy> YES!
<DarkLegacy> Gparted reports all operations successfully done!
<Rukus-> i wanna make ndiswrapper work for my card. i cuirrently have the native driver installed if that makes any difference
<Rukus-> i need some help
<DarkLegacy> Ok guys
<DarkLegacy> One ext3 partition
<DarkLegacy> and one swap partition
<DarkLegacy> Are good enough for a default Linux install, yes?
<pault> DarkLegacy: you should be good to go.
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Yep
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Which card?
<DarkLegacy> Nice
<Rukus-> bnm
<Rukus-> err
<DarkLegacy> Ok, I'm going to run Kubuntu install now
<Rukus-> bcm4318
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Did you read the Wiki?
<Rukus-> ya... i followed it
<Rukus-> i dont get what i did wrong
<Rukus-> ndiswrapper.kop was nt found
<Rukus-> not
<Rukus-> its also an amd64
<Rukus-> sorry
<Agent_bob> eeek!  testdisk reports Warning: Bad ending head (CHS and LBA don't match)    on all partitions....
<DarkLegacy> Mount root file system = ext3, correct? :]
<sMonk> Is anyone good at fixing MBRs?
<Rukus-> and i cant find any wiki that focuses on gutsy specifically
<pault> sMonk:  with a hammer?
<pault> DarkLegacy: yes
<sMonk> lol, no
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<Agent_bob> sMonk the mbr is 512bytes   if you have  a good mbr you can  dd if=good.mbr of=/dev/hda count=1      what are you rtying to do to your mbr ?
<DarkLegacy> Hmm
<DarkLegacy> We hit another brick wall
<DarkLegacy> "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<DarkLegacy> I just checked which one
<DarkLegacy> I selected it and pushed next
<pault> DarkLegacy: did that fix it?
<DarkLegacy> no
<DarkLegacy> wtf
<sMonk> Here's my problem..  I was running Vista on a SATA 320gb drive, for some reason it installed it's MBR on my IDE 150gb drive, when I went to install Kubuntu I had a small over sight with GRUB (it erased vista's MBR) I thought, no problem, I poped in the Vista recover DVD and blammo, it cannot find the Hard drives, nor can it seem to fix the MBR (I tried the bootrec.exe /fixmbr and /fixboot) the /fixmbr says it worked then the
<sMonk> /fixboot fails saying there is no drive.. then I can't boot linux, so I have to recover that.
<sMonk> so now I'm stuck.. my wife want vista back... and I want my Kubuntu.. and for some dang reason I cant seem to trick GRUB into booting it.
<DarkLegacy> Why does it keep saying no root file system is defined
<DarkLegacy> I just picked the partition
<Agent_bob> sMonk possable better help in ##windows     we might be able to fir grub for you.  but vesta    i wont even try.
<pault> DarkLegacy: sMonk: you probably overwrote your grub boot mbr when you used vista bootrec.exe
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> I get it now
<DarkLegacy> I need to set all of the previous partitions to dontuse
<sMonk> yes.. and I fixed grub
<sMonk> I re-installed it
<sMonk> but I still can't boot Vista
<DaSkreech> sMonk: recovery and then type fixboot
<sMonk> fixboot fails
<tuxwulf> Could be grub prob
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<DarkLegacy> Mount point is set to / for nvidia_bbefgidh7 (10GB Lin Part)
<sMonk> I was wondering, I have about 5 diffrent "vista" boot menu.lst options wrote in and none of them work
<DarkLegacy> Let's give it a roll and see if it works
<pault> DarkLegacy: good luck :)
<DarkLegacy> It accepted the partiton
<DarkLegacy> :]
<DarkLegacy> Now for entering details
<DarkLegacy> AND HOPING IT WORKS
 * DarkLegacy crosses fingers so tight they turn purple
<BluesKaj> sMonk, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst , make sure your menu OS choices are uncommented
<nintend0> hi
<nintend0> does anyone know how to set another operating system as default in grub?
<Felase> I'm having a problem with my Intel 3945ABG wireless adapter, some times it connects to my home network without a glitch, sometimes it will work after a while, sometimes not at all...
<Agent_bob> nintend0 default=#  where the number is the number of the listing in the menu   starting with 0
<nintend0> i dont know how to edit the list
<nintend0> my kubuntu says there is no gedit command
<Agent_bob> nintend0 kdesu kate /etc/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> nintend0, that's gnome editor , kate is the kde editor
<nintend0> oh
<sMonk> BlueKaj noting is commented
<DarkLegacy> Back
<DarkLegacy> Ready with me guys
<DarkLegacy> The moment of truth approaches
<nintend0> wait so what do i type in the konsole?
<tuxwulf> I'd rather have a working lie than a non-working truth....
<DarkLegacy> Man that scared the crap out of me
<DarkLegacy> I hit install and my entire system went dark
<shad__> nintend0, sudo nano /etc/grub/menu.lst
<DarkLegacy> But it is installing!
<DarkLegacy> So yay! :D
<DarkLegacy> We'll undoubtly run into another problem
<DarkLegacy> But that's what Linux is about, getting over obstacles and learning
<nintend0> oh thanks
<nintend0> just like mac
<tuxwulf> DarkLegacy > That is not linux-specific....
<tuxwulf> More computer-specific
<DarkLegacy> Well it applies to many things, but usually things never go as smoothly as they should
<DarkLegacy> 57% Install
<tuxwulf> I'll agree with that...!
<Felase> I'm having a problem with my Intel 3945ABG wireless adapter, some times it connects to my home network without a glitch, sometimes it will work after a while, sometimes not at all...
<tuxwulf> Felase > YOu set that Intel up where ...?
<nintend0> thanks shad_
<DarkLegacy> Install: 68%
<DarkLegacy> One small step for machine
<DarkLegacy> One giant leap for mankind
<Felase> tuxwulf: i didn't it set it self up, i just entered password
<Felase> brb
<DarkLegacy> Install: 78%
<dappermuis> you know, i get the same problem as Felase
<dappermuis> since gutsy upgrade
<pault> gtg
<Felase> back
<Felase> tuxwulf: i didn't it set it self up, i just entered password
<dappermuis> hey Felase, i've been experiencing the same problem as you
<Felase> dappermuis: ok, found anything that helps?
<tuxwulf> Felase > Eh .. what do you use to connect ...?
<Felase> tuxwulf: knetworkmanager
<DarkLegacy> OH GOD NO
<DarkLegacy> No no no no >_<
<DarkLegacy> 94% Install
<DarkLegacy> "Executing grub-install (hd0) failed."
<DarkLegacy> This is a FATAL error.
<dappermuis> Felase, researching it now
<Felase> dappermuis: cool, tell me if you find anything
<DarkLegacy> Ok ok
<DarkLegacy> Time to get around this
<DarkLegacy> Brb
<tuxwulf> Dark > What s your harddisk setup...?
<DarkLegacy> RAID-0
<DarkLegacy> I'll go read the Kubuntu pages
<DarkLegacy> brb
<tuxwulf> Felase > is that all, a password ...?
<Felase> i think so yeah, it used to be a hidden SSID but I took that off, it's WEP encryption
<Felase> tuxwulf: i think so yeah, it used to be a hidden SSID but I took that off, it's WEP encryption
<tuxwulf> Felase > Can you comment out all lines regarding that 5ntel in /etc/netwok/interfaces, then reboot.
<tuxwulf> Felase > After reboot, click knetworkmanager and choose "connect to a different network", enter the details.
<tuxwulf> Felase > From then on, should be automatic.
<Felase> tuxwulf: ok, thanks i'll try
<tuxwulf> Felase > np
<dappermuis> Felase, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/139832
<Felase> dappermuis: ok
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Are you using the live CD?
<tuxwulf> Actualy I am also wondering how to get my RAID working....
<DaSkreech> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Felase> ubotu > paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dappermuis> Felase, does that bug describe the problems you're having?
<Felase> dappermuis: no, when i successfully connect i stay connected
<Felase> dappermuis: it's trying to connect that's the problem
<dappermuis> Felase, ah ok...for me sometimes I can connect and sometime I can't. When I can't i have to restart :/
<Felase> dappermuis: usually i can connect after staying connected to the wired network for some time
<dappermuis> Felase: hmmm, interesting - well there are definitely some bugs in the wireless code, since i had no problems in edgy nor in feisty
<Felase> dappermuis: i'm still in feisty
<DarkLegacy> Wow
<DarkLegacy> I can't believe it
<DarkLegacy> I manually installed Grub
<DarkLegacy> I'm going to double-check everything and then hopefully reboot
<Felase> dappermuis: brb, trying something
<DarkLegacy> And if I didn't fuck up somewhere, my machine will still work
<dappermuis> Felase, oh - thats a completely different case then
<Felase> dappermuis: oh ok
<francesco_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DarkLegacy> Almost done cofiguring grub
<hdevalence> How do I add an application to start every time I log in?
<DaSkreech> !autostart | hdevalence
<ubotu> hdevalence: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<tuxwulf> Anyone know how to prevent those Kopete msgs when someone changes status and etc ...?
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: Notifications I think
<tuxwulf> DaSk > Yeah, I found that, but nothing I check or uncheck seems to work....
<BluesKaj> hdevalence, kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart
<TimS> Oh crap, I was updating and now it sais theres 7 hours to go, but I have to go out and I keep getting such as service could not be installed
<tuxwulf> DaSk > Oh... THERE.. I thnk I  found it...
<hdevalence> In the kcontrol module, it says : Run On [Startup|Shutdown|ENV]
<hdevalence> what is ENV?
<tuxwulf> DaSk> There is more than one  screen with notifications....
<tuxwulf> DaSk > And they are called "Passive Windows", it sees...
<hdevalence> I want to make sure katapult / yakuake / etc... are always running, but if I save a session and then log in again, will I get 2 instances of katapult?
<DarkLegacy> Grub config done
<DarkLegacy> Now, would I also need to install Nvidia drivers
<DarkLegacy> Given that I've got an 8800GTS?
<TimS> !info libslang2
<ubotu> libslang2: The S-Lang programming library - runtime version. In component main, is required. Version 2.0.7-2 (gutsy), package size 416 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<DarkLegacy> nvidia-glx-new ?
<tuxwulf> DaSk > Thanks!
<DarkLegacy> I'll install it for good measure
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: got it/
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> !tab | tuxwulf
<ubotu> tuxwulf: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DarkLegacy> Ok here we go
<DarkLegacy> RAID-0 Partitions created
<DarkLegacy> Formatted
<DarkLegacy> Kubuntu Installed
<DaSkreech> hdevalence: no
<DarkLegacy> GRUB configured to work with WinXP + RAID0
<DarkLegacy> Nvidia drivers installed
<DarkLegacy> RAID drivers installed
<DarkLegacy> I think we're all good
<DarkLegacy> Ok people, salut
<DarkLegacy> I love you all
<DarkLegacy> If I never come back
<DarkLegacy> Place a stone in my memory somewhere.
 * DaSkreech sheds a taer and Kries
<Felase> How do i sudo i gui app?
<TimS> How can I use a partition manager, probably one from a Knoppix live CD to take the /home and put it on a seperate partition, then Install Kubuntu onto a different one
<DaSkreech> !kdesu | Felase
<ubotu> Felase: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DaSkreech> TimS: how are you setup now ?
<Felase> thx DaSkreech
<TimS> DaSkreech: Well, I am on 7.04 all onb one partition, and Distribution Upgrader has just given up, so I think I'm done for, its borked
<DaSkreech> TimS: Well you use gparted or qtpaerted (or parted) to make a partition large enough to hold /home and then mount it and move the data across
<tuxwulf> ubotu > Yes, I a new here ... Not familiar with irc..Why are some msgs in red?
<TimS> Da
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: Cause I said your name
<TimS> DaSkreech: Can I do that in a live disk?
<DaSkreech> no name
<Felase> is there another way to connect to networks apart from knetworkmanager?
<DaSkreech>  tuxwulf name
<DaSkreech> no name
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: name
<DaSkreech> TimS: sure
<tuxwulf> Ooooooh ... ok!
<tuxwulf> Ah, hence the TAB shortcut...
<DaSkreech> Felase: Kill knetworkmanger and normal kernel spavce drivers will take over
<DaSkreech> tuxwulf: Yup
<TimS> DaSkreech: I dont suppose there are instructions anywhere or if possible you could write some out, its just this PC is going down ina  couple of mins, SO ill loose everything
<DarkLegacy> Guys
<DarkLegacy> I freaking love you all.
<DarkLegacy> It works.
<DarkLegacy> I'm on Kubuntu right now.
<DaSkreech> TimS: Do you know how to mount a drive ?
<DarkLegacy> Dual booted, on a RAID-0 configuration.
<DarkLegacy> YES!
<DarkLegacy> GREAT SUCCESS!
<TimS> Nope :(
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: You left me Krying!
<Rukus-> VERY NICE
<DarkLegacy> :D
<DaSkreech> TimS: What live Cd is it?
<Rukus-> I LIKE
 * DarkLegacy high-fives the entire room
<TimS> DaSkreech: Probably Knoppix as it is most likely to have qparted
<DaSkreech> TimS: which version ?
<DarkLegacy> Ok, time to install Compiz :)
<TimS> 5.10
<Felase> DaSkreech: but if knetworkmanager isn't running, how do i start a connection in the console for instance
<DaSkreech> !compiz | DarkLegacy
<ubotu> DarkLegacy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<TimS> 5.1.1
<DaSkreech> Felase: is it DHCP ?
<DaSkreech> TimS: Ok should have a good irc client
<Felase> DaSkreech: yes
<TimS> :D
<DaSkreech>  Just come online and join us back here
<DaSkreech> TimS: You know how to do that?
<DaSkreech> Felase: Should pick it up automatically
<DaSkreech> Felase: If not then sudo dhclient from the command line
<TimS> Okay, and When I install Kubuntu it will be able to talk to a preexisting Home directory and put new files in where needed and leave old files, like IRC logs where they are DaSkreech?
<Felase> DaSkreech: what about wireless networks?
<DaSkreech> TimS: yes
<TimS> :D
<wesley> is (k)ubuntu the only linux distro that shipas free cd,s?
<TimS> I am happy now
<DaSkreech> Felase: That's more of a non-front pain
<DaSkreech> wesley: No check distrowatch
<ardchoille> wesley: kubuntu and ubuntu
<wesley> yes i meaned if there are that ships free and not of the ubuntu family
<DaSkreech> What do you mean "ships" ?
<crazy6> I was trying to play with some parameters in the SYstem Settings panel trying to get my laptop to work witha projector, but now that I reboot I can't get back to my super-high resolution (1920xsomething)
<DarkLegacy> Hmmm
<DarkLegacy> I did everything for Compiz
<DarkLegacy> But!
<DarkLegacy> I don't have XGL installed
<DarkLegacy> Checking for XGL: not present
<DarkLegacy> No whitelisted driver found
<DarkLegacy> Oh, I didn't enable my nvidia driver
<DarkLegacy> Makes sense
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<diomedes> crazy i found the display tool useless, i had to write my own xorg.conf to get my dual displays working correctly and with the right resolutions
<DarkLegacy> How do I restart X server?
<diomedes> if its not running just type startx from the shell
<DarkLegacy> X is running, I need to restart it
<ardchoille> DarkLegacy: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DarkLegacy> Log out and restart X?
<diomedes> to restart you can log out and use restart x from kdm
<DarkLegacy> Ok
<diomedes> ctrl+alt+backspace as well
<ardchoille> diomedes: That is not a safe alternative
<diomedes> been doing it for 10 odd years seems safe enough to me :-)
<ardchoille> !worksforme | diomedes
<ubotu> diomedes: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<joher> salut tout le monde
<ardchoille> The clean way to restart x is: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<joher> sorry,  hello
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<DarkLegacy> Something got REALLY screwed
<DarkLegacy> I logged out
<joher> ardchoille what is it kdm?
<DarkLegacy> Had a black screen with orange lines and 1/4 and stuff
<DarkLegacy> Then rebooted
<DarkLegacy> And grub is now unable to mount my Kubuntu partition
<DarkLegacy> I'm on the Windows partition ATM
<DarkLegacy> WTF happened?
<ardchoille> joher: kdm = Kde Display Manager
<joher> ok
<DarkLegacy> I didn't run ardchoilles command
<DarkLegacy> I logged out after installing the Nvidia drivers
<DarkLegacy> Why did it just render my partition useless?
<lovre> hi all
<DarkLegacy> Oh wait, I know
<DarkLegacy> I think I messed with grub settings..
<DarkLegacy> Hmm
<joher> lovre hi
<lovre> does any1 know if the problem with bookmarks and privileges in d3lphin has been solved? (Gutsy)
<BluesKaj> DarkLegacy, sounds like you need to reconfigure X
<DarkLegacy> Yeah, how do I do that
<DarkLegacy> If it's unable to mount partition
<lovre> my USB memory stick wont automount. Does any1 know how to fix this?
<ardchoille> DarkLegacy: after installing the nvidia drivers, did you run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> DarkLegacy, after grub boots up choose linux then, ctl+alt+F1 , then at the tty prompt : sudo dkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joher> have you ever heard about a bug in kubuntu that kills hard-drives on laptop??
<diomedes> ardch maybe you should tell that to the people that write the docs for centos as I've seen it mentioned there a few times as well
<diomedes> centos/kubuntu
<ardchoille> diomedes: CentOS is a whole different distro.
<wesley> where do you get the unofficial plugins for compiz fusion?
<diomedes> also distro has sfa to do with it when they both run X and X has the functionality we're talking about
<ardchoille> diomedes: The proper way is the command I gave. Arguing about it isn't going to change that. PErhaps this needs to go to an ot channel.
<borat> what up wit it vanilla face
<lovre> where to find kde 4 screenshots? google isnt my friend with this
<borat> <lovre> did you check the official web page?
<maverick> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Rukus-> i did the same thing as a fellow did who was in here
<Rukus-> i installed kubuntu and now i cannot boot XP
<lovre> borat: there is only screenshots up to 3.5 version
<borat> <lovre>i see now :(
<alain10> is there a bug in the system monitor, every time i start it, it crashes  ?
<moncho> hola necesito ayuda con evolution
<moncho> tengo un problema y me tene desesperado
<Dark> Yeah
<Dark> I think that installing the nvidia-glx-new drivers fudged my kubuntu install
<Dark> How to reconfigure X
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ideas why kdelib's libkmid MidiPlayer component only plays the first note of a MIDI file (called from kmid) on x86_64 ?
<moncho> algun voluntario????????????????
<moncho> Hola alguien q me pueda ayudar con evolution???????????
<ardchoille> !es | moncho
<ubotu> moncho: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> diomedes: It works but doesn't do nice things like save open files etc
<moncho> gracias
<DaSkreech> joher: Kills hard drives?
<DaSkreech> lovre: try planetkde.org
<DaSkreech> !resolution | Dark
<ubotu> Dark: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joher> do u know which runlevel lunch kubuntu
<DarkLegacy> I don't know what I did
<DarkLegacy> But I fixed it
<DarkLegacy> X server is working
<DarkLegacy> Compiz is working
<DarkLegacy> I have NO idea how I did it
<DarkLegacy> With absolute honesty
<DaSkreech> joher: 2
<Rukus-> is it possible to run a regedit program from within linux to edit the registry of a nonfunctioning windows xp partition?
<joher> thanxx
#kubuntu 2007-11-06
<DarkLegacy> Possibly
<DarkLegacy> :]
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Better look into a Windows recovery Live CD
<Rukus-> ah
<Rukus-> i see
<Rukus-> it appears that Partition Magic is garbage
<Rukus-> and i should have used qparted
<moncho> necesito ayuda y en Kubuntu-es al parecer no hay nadie
<DaSkreech> Ha ha which version of parition magic?
<Rukus-> the newest
<Rukus-> maybe i should just reinstall windows as i already backed it up
<Rukus-> should i inmstall vista?
<Rukus-> ha ha
<DarkLegacy> Lol
<DarkLegacy> Compiz with all of the goodies on
<DarkLegacy> Kick Vista's aero
<ardchoille> moncho:  Hay necessita usar Ingles en esta canal. Por favor vas a #ubuntu-es
<Rukus-> i wish i could get it to work!
<Rukus-> compiz
<DarkLegacy> I don't know how I got it to work
<DarkLegacy> I destroyed my system
<DarkLegacy> Brought it back from the dead
<DarkLegacy> Then I was like
<DarkLegacy>  /sigh, plz work.
<DarkLegacy> And it did.
<Rukus-> lol
<ardchoille> hehe
<Rukus-> ugh
<ardchoille> DarkLegacy: Nice, you have a system that listens
<Rukus-> i got a headache so not today
<Rukus-> my system listens for the most part
<DarkLegacy> Yeah, wobbly windows!
<DarkLegacy> :D :D :D
<Rukus-> suprised for an HP
<Rukus-> if i reinstall windows, will it overwrite my grub?
<DarkLegacy> I finally understood how Grub works
<ardchoille> yes, but that's easily fixed
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DarkLegacy> It mounts stuff
<DarkLegacy> :]
<Rukus-> nice
<xoxa> hello, i installed kubuntu, uninstalled it, removed grub with fixmbr . but F9 during boot doesnt take me te recovery partition anymore.
<Rukus-> should i stick with my HP windows home edition (i need a windows partition for various reasons) or download an xp pro
<xoxa> hello, i installed kubuntu, uninstalled it, removed grub with fixmbr . but F9 during boot doesnt take me te recovery partition anymore. How can I fix it?
<Rukus-> i need it for a course i am taking, unless i can emulate or run windoiws apps in ubuntu, i'll get rid of it
<DarkLegacy> Oh my god, Linux is getting so much easier to use by the minute
<Rukus-> if i could go withouyt windows all together and not dual boot
<Rukus-> i am ok
<Rukus-> i dont understand my options tho
<ardchoille> Rukus-: Why do you need Windows?
<ardchoille> Rukus-: Have you tried wine?
<ardchoille> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Rukus-> to run a simple power engineering learning CD
<Rukus-> thats the only specific thing
<Rukus-> otyher than that, i've found everything i need
<Rukus-> in ubuntu
<sebr> how do i manage compiz with kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !compiz | sebr
<ubotu> sebr: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sebr> yeah i installed it then just ran it
<sebr> seems to work
<sebr> i'll check the link, cheers ardchoille
<ardchoille> :)
<DaSkreech> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Rukus-> i have wine, i dont think it works properly
<DaSkreech> xoxa: What machine?
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Wait till KDE4
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Drink more. It kicks in after a while
<Rukus-> lol\
<Rukus-> wine just hangs there loading application the nstops
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: how are you running it?
<Rukus-> i click on it
<Rukus-> lol
<Rukus-> its on a cd
<DaSkreech> hmm ok
<xoxa> DaSkreech: asus F3sa
<Rukus-> i really have no idea what i am doing
<DaSkreech> And it has a recovery partiton ?
<xoxa> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: I normally run wine from the command line
<DaSkreech> xoxa: You took off Kubuntu?
<xoxa> yes
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: I'm thinking that when xoxa installed kubuntu, the recovery partition was overwritten
<Rukus-> ok lets do that
<DaSkreech> and you don't want Grub on the machine ?
<xoxa> nom the partition is here
<_Angelus_> man
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Probably not
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<DaSkreech> xoxa: Was it a visible parition ?
<_Angelus_> somebody had gave me a real good program to convert avi to mpeg2 :( from this channel
<xoxa> the pb is  that when i removed grub with fixmbr
<xoxa> it changed the function of f9 during boot
<ardchoille> _Angelus_: avidemux  ?
<_Angelus_> no
<DaSkreech> xoxa: and you don't have a recovery Cd ?
<_Angelus_> it was a QT one
<_Angelus_> :(
<DonalR> daskreech - I haven't seen a new machine w/ a recovery CD in a while
<DaSkreech> DonalR: Bully for you
<xoxa> DaSkreech: i hqve a recov dvd
<xoxa> but i want to use my recov partition
<DaSkreech> xoxa: Ah it's a recovery parititon..
<DaSkreech> F9 was triggered by the Bios or by Windows ?
<xoxa> before installing kubuntu F9 sent to recov partition
<DaSkreech> right
<DonalR> daaskreech - it was probably an option in the boot loader menu
<DaSkreech> but was that a message on the BIOS boot up screen
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<xoxa> since installing kubuntu, and removing kubuntu and grub, f9 has another function
<DaSkreech> how did you run fixmbr ?
<xoxa> i downloaded and ran fixmbr.exe
<vsudilov> anyone know why Kubuntu 7.10 upgrade isn't showing up when I use adept manager to fetch updates? I'm running 7.04
<DaSkreech> xoxa: >_M
<rahul_> hey I was wondering does anyone know how to change the function for the media button? i can't figure out where thats set. it launches amarok
<DaSkreech> xoxa: try in ##windows
<xoxa> from a site im trying to find back
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: You followed the instructions on the site ?
<xoxa> ##windows?
<DaSkreech> xoxa:
<rahul_> vsudilov: you need to change repos and update
<rahul_> then upgrade
<DaSkreech> Just click on the word :) it shoudl take you to the windows channel
<vsudilov> I'm following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<NickPresta> vsudilov, run: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<vsudilov> Ill try it
<vsudilov> --version-upgrade is an unknown option...
<lovre> when will KDE 4 be released?
<rahul_> vsudilov: use --dist-upgrade
<rahul_> does anyone know how to change the function for the media button? i can't figure out where thats set. it launches amarok
<vsudilov> again, unknown option
<rahul_> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule
<rahul_> what all did you type?
<DaSkreech> lovre: about 4 months before it's finished
<vsudilov> kdesu adept_manager --version-upgrade
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: you are fully updated ?
<vsudilov> I don't know.
<vsudilov> According to adept, I am
<rahul_> kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: ^^^ You need quotes
<vsudilov> kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<vsudilov> adept_manager: Unknown option '--dist-upgrade'.
<vsudilov> adept_manager: Use --help to get a list of available command line options
<lovre> DaSkreech: lol
<lovre> DaSkreech: will it be good ? :S
<rahul_> meh i just edited /etc/apt/sources.list with vim
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: did you fetch updates after you added the new repos?
<DaSkreech> lovre: KDE4 or KDE 4.0 ?
<rahul_> and used aptitude to upgrade and update
<vsudilov> daskreech: yes
<lovre> DaSkreech: is there a difference?
<vsudilov> yes, no new updates after I enabled the repositories
<DaSkreech> lovre: Very much
<lovre> DaSkreech: can you explain shortly
<lovre> ?
<rahul_> does anyone know how to change the function for the media button? i can't figure out where thats set. it launches amarok
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: and alt+F2 -> kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade" doesn't work ?
<vsudilov> I copied the output to that above
<Rukus-> i made my linux partition 25gb is that fine?
<DaSkreech> lovre: KDE4 is the target theyare aiming at KDE 4.0 is the first step out of the starting block
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: very
<Rukus-> what if i need more room? should i split up my 50gb windows partition into 2? thus having a smaller windows partition, and a single "storage" partition for linux?
<Rukus-> i am reinstalling windows
<lovre> DaSkreech: so KDE4 is all KDE 4.x
<lovre> ?
<DonalR> rukus - what will you be using more often and how much 'stuff' will you have in your HD?
<DaSkreech> lovre: yes
<Rukus-> i am going to start using ubuntu more
<DaSkreech> lovre: which many people consider to start at KDE 4.1 :-)
<vsudilov> Any more suggestions, DaSkreech?
<Rukus-> if anything, all i ever have is music, and movie, and i will handle that with linux
<Rukus-> does it hurt to have 3 partitions? 2 bootable and 1 not?
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: Run it from a konsole see what it says
<DonalR> rukus - meh, a 50 / 50 split of your HD sounds like a good start
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Nope.
<vsudilov> DaSkreech, I copied that output above
<DaSkreech> !partitions
<lovre> DaSkreech: i see. Another thing. Will it be easy to upgrade to new KDE?
<Rukus-> well i already installed kubuntu and i dont wanna mess with the partition
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: can you pastebin the output of adept_manager --help
<DaSkreech> !paste | vsudilov
<DaSkreech> lovre: We intend it to be
<vsudilov> !pastebin
<LjL> !netsplit
<DonalR> I always keep /home on a seperate partition myself, and I keep it big cause I collect a lot of crap on my PC
<vsudilov> heh
<vsudilov> I'll paste it here -- its only 3 lines
<DaSkreech> DonalR: Preach it :)
<vsudilov>  kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<vsudilov> adept_manager: Unknown option '--dist-upgrade'.
<vsudilov> adept_manager: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<_Angelus_> vsudilov:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: I know run adept_manager --help and pastebin that
<Rukus-> can qparted resize partitions? and if i do resize my kubuntu partition will i ruin it?>
<DaSkreech> Hi ubotu
<DaSkreech> !paste | vsudilov
<maverick> why does it have to be when dist-upgrade GUTSY something goes wrong !!!!!
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Yes, no
<Rukus-> ok thanks
<Rukus-> :)
<Rukus-> 50/50 i go
<Rukus-> maybe 60/40
<Rukus-> 60 on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> maverick: Better that than on mondays
<DonalR> rukus - qparted can resize but there's always a risk of data loss - or so I'm told.  I've never doen it myself
<lovre> DaSkreech: to whom do you refer when you say "We" when you say "We intend it to be"?
<DonalR> I backup everything and start from scratch
<DaSkreech> lovre: Umm Us all :)
<vsudilov> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/d4e130b52
<DaSkreech> lovre: Distros and KDE
<DaSkreech> lovre: good habit
<maverick> DaSkreech: i did the latest dist-upgrade last night and compiz has gone crzy...it was working like a charm before this freaky update
<DonalR> rukus - that sounds like a good start.  Personally I
<Rukus-> well i havnt got too far in my kubuntu
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: and alt+F2 -> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" doesn't work ?
<Rukus-> i might start all over again
<maverick> the thing is u never know what went wrong
<vsudilov> DaSkreech: That is correct, it doesn't wor
<DonalR> 'd go with WIN 20GB, / 10GB, /home everything else
<DaSkreech> maverick: compiz is a strange beast
<Rukus-> anyone here knows how to get flash working on an amd64 machine?
<DaSkreech> maverick: remove it and re-install it?
<maverick> DaSkreech: u think ?!
<DaSkreech> vsudilov: That's not the same as I put before.
<lovre> DaSkreech: ok, thank you for your time!
<DonalR> has flash even been released for 64 bit?
<Rukus-> i got it working
<DonalR> it will be a pain otherwise
<Rukus-> but i forget how
<Rukus-> thats why i dont wanna reinstall
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Flash as in the online movie thingy?
<Rukus-> yah
<DaSkreech> !flash64
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkiana
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no bot
<vsudilov> DaSkreech: You're right, I just tried it. It did add a version upgrade toolbar to adept, but it says "the integrity of the update manager cannot be verified"
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: we are working on it
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Thanks gratefully
<ardchoille> Tm_T: Good to know, I've become dependent on the bot(s) :)
<_Angelus_> Rukus-: you want flash working on 64bit?
<DaSkreech> LjL: Bad bot!
<vsudilov> DaSkreech : Him I tried it two more times, seems like 3rd time is a charm...downloading now...
<thomas_newbie__> does anyone know how farpd works?
<vsudilov> strange.
<Rukus-> no i got it to work, i am afraid if i reinstall i wont be able to do it again
<DaSkreech> !info farpd
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: there is a page on the wiki
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: umm, still no bot
<Rukus-> ok good to know]
<lovre> is there a way for me to see how my website will look on internet explorer? Im on kubuntu 7.10...
<lovre> ?
<Rukus-> thanks
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: damn! :-(
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: stupid relex
<Tm_T> hahaha
<n1lo> How can i active my webcam?
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<DaSkreech> Ugh
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: lol
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: thers no page on farpd lol
<DaSkreech> >_<
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: And I thought *I* was dependent on the bot :)
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: being 3/4 asleep doesn't help
<ardchoille> hehe
<_Angelus_> Rukus-: its easy, just install nspluginwrapper , extract the flash plugin from adobe's site to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and use the command "nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so"
<DaSkreech> lovre: IE4Linux
<_Angelus_> Rukus-: that converts libflashplayer.so to 64bit and installs it in your home directory in some .nsplugin folder
<_neon_> using gutsy and everytime i use openoffice it crashes i have the latest install per the gutsy repo any suggestions ,  i read that there was a bug with gutsy and oo any suggestions
<n1lo> !webcam
<Rukus-> thanks!
<_Angelus_> np :)
<DaSkreech> _Angelus_: it does not
<DaSkreech> n1lo: Sorry bot fell asleep
<mike-kubuntu> my net keeps disconecting, i use dhcp with a cable connection
<Tm_T> !test
<mike-kubuntu> i know the connection is not going down because my laptop thats plugged into the same router has no trouble keeping the connection active
<_Angelus_> DaSkreech:  it works on my 64bit system
<DaSkreech> _Angelus_: yes but not by the mechanism you just said
<DaSkreech> It cant make it 64bit
<DaSkreech> !ping
<_Angelus_> explain me what it does then
<_Angelus_> :p
<DaSkreech> _Angelus_: it drops it in a chroot environment and passes out calls but you would have to recompile it for it be converted to 64bit
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> i see
<DaSkreech> Bye ubo3
<Tm_T> !test
<_neon_> everyone sleeping at openoffice anyway i really need this going os is uselees without a working office suite, anyway every time i try opening one of the apps from oo it does not work i did some reading on the ubuntu bugs and there are a couple talilking about the issue tho no solutiion is oofered
<Rukus-> ugh how do i unmount a partition
<mike-kubuntu> when i try the kde4 beta kicker never shows up, and i cant really do anything but open a picture box, is this normal?
<mike-kubuntu> also the little animation in the upper right hand corner is really slow and choppy
<ubotu> Failed.
<Tm_T> mike-kubuntu: its beta/alpha so yes
<DonalR> rukus: sudo unount /partition/path/here
<mike-kubuntu> Tm_T: just looking at the concepts, i don't like it at all for a desktop currently. whats the point of having a zoomable panable desktop
<mike-kubuntu> Tm_T: looks really ugly and awkword to me
<Rukus-> ok thx
<mike-kubuntu> if anything the desktop might scroll and zoom, but not the background
<Tm_T> mike-kubuntu: its not ready or for users
<DonalR> rather, that is: sudo umount /partition/path/here
<DaSkreech> n1lo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<DaSkreech> _neon_: what do you need to do?
<DonalR> my index finger confuses n and m all the time
<Tm_T> mike-kubuntu: or do you say "this house is not for living" when walls havent yet built?
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: that's umount
<Rukus-> ok
<_neon_> DaSkreech: i mostly use the spreadsheet and word processor to do homework and work related stuff
<Rukus-> thx
<DonalR> fagedaboutit
<DaSkreech> _neon_: You need to do some scratch work now?
<lovre> its quite buggy but its ok for testing purposes
<DaSkreech> _neon_: you can throw on Kword and Kspread
<DaSkreech> lovre: What is?
<lovre> DaSkreech: ie4linux
<_neon_> DaSkreech: are those on the repos?
<DaSkreech> mike-kubuntu: Which Beta?
<DaSkreech> _neon_: Yes
<_neon_> DaSkreech: let me install the real quick brb
<DaSkreech> _neon_: Should tide you till they sort out OO.o
<DaSkreech> lovre: Oh yeah. It does have the nice effect that you can install all the IE's at the same time. Try that on Windows!
<biovore> oO
<lovre> DaSkreech: im not saying anything. Its ok. And i got to hate windows over time :D But it still has bugs... i can live with them tho. (Try opening www.net.hr, the js is fooking with it, its flickering)
<thomas_newbie__> anyone know how to use arpd?
<lovre> DaSkreech: anyway, is this legal? using IE w/o paying for it? (its not that i care, its just that i want to know)
<DonalR> IE is free (as in beer).  you can't 'steal' it
<DaSkreech> arpd? There is an arp daemon?
<DaSkreech> DonalR: You can mis distribute it though
<DaSkreech> DOn't think there is any legal issue
<_neon_> DaSkreech: thx i think kword and kspread will do till they figure out oo
<DaSkreech> _neon_: No problem. Isn't it great to have choice ?
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: yes
<DonalR> daskreech - meh
<mike-kubuntu> DaSkreech: beta 3
<DaSkreech> mike-kubuntu: Beta 4 is a nice jump. it's >  < that far from everyday use
<mike-kubuntu> Tm_T: i know its not done yet and still have faith in the kde team, especially thier ui designs, i just see many areas where improvement could happen that isn't in making things more complete or more coding, but in base design
<mike-kubuntu> thinks daskreech, i'll check it out, g2g though reading for class tomarrow
<DaSkreech> mike-kubuntu: See you soon
<lovre> DonalR: how come IE is free? I thought M$ owned it
<DaSkreech> lovre: as in beer
<lovre> DaSkreech: beer aint free
<DaSkreech> lovre: go live on a campus
<lovre> DaSkreech: i think something is lost in translation here. Im missing your point. But it doesnt matter
<mike-kubuntu> lovre: its not free for you, but its always free for your friends
<DaSkreech> lovre: beer makers sponsor parties and events in which they give out trucks of free beer
<DaSkreech> lovre: Not cause they love you but cause they want you to get drunk and buy more of thier beer
<lovre> DaSkreech: i see. Thanx for clearing that out :D
<DaSkreech> It's not free as in speech
<NickPresta> Why does my KDE Menu Editor slowly keep restarting the "Updating System Configuration" process? It keeps looping. I can't cancel it or the menu item isn't there. Any help is appreciated
<DaSkreech> when they decide that the freeness is over. It's done
<Tm_T> !away > _human_blip_away
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Umm. the nick didn't change
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ever?
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: Woah.What are you editing
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I haven't seen it change. It's been away for a good while now
<NickPresta> DaSkreech, KDE Menu. Open KMenu, right click > Edit Menu
<thomas_newbie__> does anyone know how to set up a honeypot?
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: I know. I've just never had to use it
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: Install windows
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: ?!
<DonalR> thomas_newbie - a honeypot is a box that's set up to attract attacks, so . . .
<Tm_T> thomas_newbie__: is that Kubuntu related question?
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: A honeypot is a box that people try to break into. To make one just install windows and give it a public IP address by week's end you'd have goten some flies
<thomas_newbie__> i don't need windows
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: i want to configure one on my kubuntu machine
<Tm_T> thomas_newbie__: umm, and they break into what?
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: Good luck with that :)
<Tm_T> anyway, this is going to be very offtopic soon I afraid
<Rukus-> well it looks like i may never run windows on my laptop again
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: i want to break into my own server....practise
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: That's pretty silly :)
<Rukus-> it shut off unexpectantly for no reason while in windows setup
<Tm_T> !o4o | thomas_newbie__
<ubotu> thomas_newbie__: Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Rukus-> just great.
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Welcome :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: dood!
<Rukus-> lol
<Rukus-> it shuts off unexpectantly for no reason while in windows setup
<Rukus-> something isnt right
<Rukus-> ughjhh
<NickPresta> Rukus-, welcome :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hm?
<Rukus-> lol
<Rukus-> stop that
<DonalR> rukus - and the myth is that Linux is dificult to install . . .
<draik> What is required for Kaffeine to play a DVD?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: morning
<Jucato> morning
<Rukus-> oh well
<Tm_T> thomas_newbie__: also, if you dont know what you going to break ...
<Rukus-> the road to kubuntu here i am!
<DaSkreech> !dvd | draik
<ubotu> draik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<draik> I keep getting "insufficient rights to /dev/dvd"
<Jucato> draik: encrypted?
<Jucato> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !libdvdcss
<DonalR> maybe it will install better in a VM - I had 98 running under qemu for a while
 * draik waves to Jucato
<thomas_newbie__> Tm_T: sorry what?
 * Jucato waves to draik
<DonalR> ^^the above was intended for rukus ^^
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: Better find a securoty chan and ruminate in there
<Tm_T> thomas_newbie__: #kubuntu-offtopic
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: join the offtopic chan
<Rukus-> no i get
<Jucato> draik: libdvdcss2 I think. from the instructions given by ubotu
<Rukus-> "error loading operating system"
<Rukus-> now kubuntu is fucked
<Rukus-> sorry for swearing
<Safe_> is there a a device manager in kubuntu?
<NickPresta> Rukus-, what's wrong with Kubuntu?
<Rukus-> all it says is
<Rukus-> "error loading operating system"
<NickPresta> Rukus-, I assume this is the LiveCD you're having trouble with?
<DonalR> rukus - did you try to reinstall Win after you installed ubuntu?
<Rukus-> no
<Rukus-> er
<Rukus-> i never made it that far
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | Rukus-
<ubotu> Rukus-: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rukus-> i created and was in the middle of formatting a partition, and my laptop shut off
<draik> Jucato: Well, here's the thing. I copied all of my installed packages and installed them on my friend's computer.
<draik> He should have everything I have, right?
<Jucato> draik: not really sure
<draik> He should also be able to play DVDs if I can, too, right?
<dedi> looking for a id3 tagger which also tries to gather informations from the internet. do anyone know something like that or an other very preferable id3 tagger?
<Kijutsu> I was installing Kubuntu, switching from Gentoo.  I just told it to format, and install on my old gentoo drive.  However, i've seem to run into a couple of problems.  1.  It broke Windows on my first drive, i had to reinstall the NT boot loader.  2.  Kubuntu doesn't want to boot, it drops into a text environment with an error about not finding a resume image at the specified UUID.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of an issue with openoffice in gutsy. I have no titlebar, and most screens are full screen
<Rukus-> this laptop is garbage
<Rukus-> ugh
<Rukus-> what do i do now
<dedi> Kijutsu: press e when grub shows up, then you can replace the uuid with /dev/hdx
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Live Cd and fix it?
<Rukus-> yah
<Rukus-> how
<brentp> hi, what kernel image does one use for smp support?
<Jucato> !generic | brentp
<ubotu> brentp: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Kijutsu> dedi, yeah i tried that.  and it drops into a text environment and X refuses to load with an error about Process already existing or something.
<DaSkreech> brentp: if your uname -r says generic then you have it
<DonalR> well, if the Win partition is still there I'd attempt installing again, maybe running 'memtest' first to check your RAM
<Safe_> can anyone help me configure a ethernet card in kubuntu?
<Kijutsu> dedi, so I sudo killall x && sudo killall kdm && sudo kdm and it still fails to load X
<brentp> here's my prob: http://rafb.net/p/YBVdp454.html
<Rukus-> ughh
<Rukus-> i hate computers
<Rukus-> lol
<dedi> Kijutsu: first edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and replace the uuid there, so that is fixed
<Safe_> or at least give me a hint where to look
<Rukus-> how do i fix my ubuntu installation?
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Sorry what kind of configuration ?
<dedi> for the x problem, try ps -ax ! grep /X and say if there is any output (typo is here cant do the right symbol, repace ! )
<DonalR> rukus - well, if it never finished installing there's nothing to fix - starting over is always an option
<Safe_> Daskreech, to enable it
<Kijutsu> dedi, let's do this.  Let me reinstall.  But tell me this please, is there a way to get Kubuntu to simply leave my Windows drive (primary master) alone entirely and install as if it were on a single drive system on primary slave?
<_Angelus_> how can i extract a .deb file
<DonalR> if you're having odd, random problems, run 'memtest' for a while first
<biovore> _Angelus_: there ar archives..
<DaSkreech> Safe_: ah try System settings -> network settings
<_Angelus_> name me one
<dedi> Kijutsu: switch the first drive pyshically, so that the linux system is the first hard disc. you can then do a switch hd in the grub config file to get windows boot
<brentp> so, i've installed linux-image-generic, and rebooted, still only 1 cpu. and uname still says -386-- though i'm not sure what it's supposed to say.
<dedi> Kijutsu: but you have to search for a howto for that grub entry
<Kijutsu> dedi, what i used under gentoo was a simple grub installation and used my bios to choose which drive to boot from.
<DonalR> rukus - good luck dude.  I'm gonna hit the hay
<Safe_> daskreech, its not showing up in there
<DaSkreech> Hmmm
<dedi> Kijutsu:  when you choose linux boot disc before booting from cd there sould be no diffrence after installing
<Rukus-> UGH!!!!
<Rukus-> what do i do now
<Rukus-> ugghh
<Rukus-> guh
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: Wat's up?
<Rukus-> cant boot into kubuntu now
<vbgunz> can someone please explain to me why this -> '/dev/sdh1 /media/sdh1 auto user,uid=1000,gid=1000,noatime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,suid 0 0' WHEN trying to unmount results in a misrable failure -> 'umount: only root can unmount /dev/sdh1 from /media/sdh1' ?????
<Rukus-> its messed
<vbgunz> HTH can only root umount that??? why in the world did I add uid, gid 1000??? any one know whats wrong?
<hydrogen> vbgunz: did you mount it as root or as the user?
<vbgunz> I log in and they're already mounted
<Rukus-> i am just going to fresh install
<Rukus-> screw it
<vbgunz> I am trying to have them automatically mount when I log in. I can red them, I can write to them, but I cannot umount them :/
<vbgunz> damn... in matter fact I cannot even write with that current line... I f***king hate this so much already. this is just insane :(
<vbgunz> I swear I just don't get it. I put uid and gid 1000. I am treated like I said nothing about it. I have no rights over this, it is too frustrating to bear
<tuxwulf> ...since I started with linux I also started to refuse to reinstall
<vbgunz> '/dev/sdh1 /media/sdh1 auto nouser,uid=1000,gid=1000,noatime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,suid 0 0' that results in 'Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL' ... /media/.hal-mtab is EMPTY!!!
<vbgunz> no matter what I do, I cannot get the behavior I need... what is the black magic required here? all I am really trying to do is give mount/unmount, read/write access to a certain group. anyone not in that group should NOT have access to the device!
<_Angelus_> is it posible to create a chroot envirement, install a 32bit kubuntu
<vbgunz> I am bugging!!!! can anyone help??
<draik> Jucato: Is there anything else on DVD playback? That was for the Totem player, not Kaffeine
<Jucato> draik: which one was for Totem?
<draik> I need something on Kaffeine
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: what's up?
<blendtux> hi hi vbgunz
<Jucato> draik: which one was for Totem?
<Safe_> help, my ethernet card is not showing up in my network interfaces window!!!
<bonfire89> wow, This is my first time on this chat. I'm having problems with wpa. I have knetworkmanager. Is there anything easier? Thanks
<DaSkreech> Safe_:  can you pastebin the output for sudo ifconfig -a ?
<sven_> bonfire89, knetworkmanager actually is  quite easy.... I also thought that it was difficult but turned out it was me.. :)
<DaSkreech> !paste | Safe_
<ubotu> Safe_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Safe_> dascreech,ok just a sec
<bonfire89> sven_ heh, well I am a linux newbie. heh. Oh I will tinker with it a bit more.
<vbgunz> all I am trying to do in fstab is give external devices every right imaginable *BUT* only to a certain group!!! if you're in the group, you have the rights!!! if you're not, you have nothing!!! i cannot do this at all... it should be childs play but I am convinced I am up against a massive bug here :(
<sven_> bonfire89, Im not a diehard as well..
<sven_> bonfire89, what is your problem?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: ping
<bonfire89> sven_ can't connect. Shouldn't I be able to select the network I want to connect to off a list somewhere?
<snake> can anyone tell me an applet to record videos of my desktop while i am working ???
<vbgunz> now I am getting kde media manager not running errors :/
<Safe_> dasskreech, command not found
<DaSkreech> snake: recordmydesktop
<snake> DaSkreech: thanks
<vbgunz> my god, I am just venting, forgive me. this shouldn't be so hard or so buggy. this should be a piece of cake :(
<DaSkreech> Safe_: what did you type?
<Safe_> sudo ipconfig -a
<sven_> bonfire89, well, the network should show up in a list already
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: you want the user to unmount?
<DaSkreech> Safe_: no ifconfig
<sven_> bonfire89, if it does not do that, then you have the first problem to fix
<DaSkreech> brb
<lovre> why cant i play wmv files with koffeine? do i need to install something?=
<sven_> bonfire89, do you know a tiny little bit of shell and or bash?
<Safe_> daskreeck, ok sorry
<bonfire89> sven_, mmm I don't think so, sorry.
<sven_> bonfire89, okay.. do you know how to open up a shell?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: something like this -> /dev/sdh1 /media/sdh1 auto defaults,gid=46,noatime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0 ... if you're in group 46, you have those rights and yes of course you should be able to umount without problems, errors, excuses... I just cannot get the idea to ever work :(
<Jucato> !w32codecs | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<_Angelus_> somebody knows if there's a way to install a 32bit kubuntu to chroot into it?
<DaSkreech> vbgunz: Shouldn't you have users in the list of options ?
<sven_> bonfire89, and before that, if you press right mouse button on the knetworkmanager icon, do you see the access point in the list? do you see any access point there?
<Safe_> dascreech, sory cant copy, on windows system
<bonfire89> sven_, by shell do you mean konsole by any chance?
<DaSkreech> !chroot | _Angelus_
<ubotu> _Angelus_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<DaSkreech> Safe_: you are using putty?
<DaSkreech> Safe_: oh right duh!
<Safe_> daskreech, putty?
<sven_> bonfire89, sure, anything that gives a shell
<DaSkreech> Safe_: it can't connect to the net
<bonfire89> sven_, oh okay, then yeah, I know some stuff.
<Safe_> :)
<draik> Jucato: The first link from !dvd
<DaSkreech> Safe_: how many cards do you see?
<DaSkreech> lo and ?
<sven_> bonfire89, okay.. first off, please tell me:  if you press right mouse button on the knetworkmanager icon, do you see the access point in the list? do you see any access point there?
<vbgunz> DaSkreech: I can put users and it makes no difference. I'll tell you exactly what happens right now with users in that line. one sec
<snake> DaSkreech: is there another applet that is not command line only ??
<bazhang> Hi Jucato
<draik> Hello bazhang
<bazhang> draik: how is it going?
<Jucato> draik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bonfire89> sven_,  if I goto options>show networks   then I see a wep network that I have connected to in the past. I don't see anything else, there should only be one wpa network where I am.
<vbgunz> now I get kde mediamanager is not running error... wtf??
<Jucato> draik: actually the libdvdread thing works for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<vbgunz> you see what I mean, no matter what I do, something goes wrong...
<Jucato> draik: and I'm guessing you need more than that, you need libdvdcss2 for encrypted stuff
<bazhang> Jucato: nice write up in distrowatch yesterday :}
<DaSkreech> snake: Yeah I don't recall the name though
<Jucato> bazhang: er... thanks?
<Safe_> daskreech, it dosent mention anything about cards, just link encap local loopback, net address...none
<Jucato> bazhang: I didn't write up anything for DW... they just quoted me :)
<draik> Jucato: I have all of these apps installed and I can view a DVD without a problem. He has them installed as well and cannot view DVDs
<Jucato> draik: weird..
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i make the icons on my desktop bigger
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ?
<bazhang> Jucato: I meant a mention of your article--nice one, btw
<Jucato> bazhang: thanks
<DaSkreech> Safe_: in the far left column how many entries do you see?
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced tab
<vbgunz> brb, need to log out and back in. this is insane :(
<sven_> bonfire89, okay.. first of all, in konsole, type top
<bonfire89> sven_,  done
<sven_> bonfire89, and tell me if you see "NetworkManager" on the top of the list with 99% or so
<blendtux> AT0M1CB0MB3R: go to kcontrol, then go to icons
<lovre> i cant download it.
<sven_> bonfire89, true? or not?
<blendtux> and change there the desktop size
<blendtux> icons
<draik> Jucato: That's what I'm saying
<Safe_> daskreech, just a "lo"....none
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Oh yeah then it's really not seeing your card
<DaSkreech>  what's the card name?
<bonfire89> sven_, false (I think, I'm looking in the command column for NetworkManager)
<Merrittkr> Is there a way to restrict your desktop icons to their own desktop, the way you can restrict open window buttons on kicker to their seperate desktop?
<Safe_> daskreech, realtek 10 100 made by encore electronics
<sven_> bonfire89, okay.. do you have the iwlist command available?
<bonfire89> sven_, nope, I can install wireless tools though
<Safe_> daskreech, enl832-tx-rent
<lovre> Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<DaSkreech> Safe_: That's the module name?
<DaSkreech> lovre: Did you read the link?
<sven_> bonfire89, not sure which package contains iwlist... but with that one, you can at least scan and see if you actually have an AP available or not
<Safe_> daskreech, yes
<Safe_> modle no
<DaSkreech> Safe_: lsmod. Tell me if it's loaded
<lovre> DaSkreech: yes, i added repos
<sven_> bonfire89, with that you can see if the error is with knetworkmanager, or maybe a non functional wifi AP
<Safe_> daskreech, how do i check?
<bonfire89> sven_, iwlist is now available
<DaSkreech> Safe_: type lsmod and tell me if you see the module
<lovre> DaSkreech: i installed but i still cant play wmv files.... do i need a restart or something?
<DaSkreech> lovre: Shouldn't
<lovre> DaSkreech: :(
<bonfire89> sven_, I ran scanning, and I see the network I want to connect to.
<DaSkreech> lovre: You got it installed? what are you playing it through?
<lovre> kaffeine
<Jucato> <lovre> Package w32codecs has no installation candidate <--- means you dont' have it installed yet
<sven_> bonfire89, okay, so the problem must be knetwork manager.. try this in konsole:
<lovre> yes, but then i downloaded it via http and i installed it manually.
<sven_> bonfire89, kill -9 `pgrep Network`
<sven_> bonfire89, sorry, sudo kill -9 `pgrep Network`
<sven_> bonfire89, then sudo NetworkManager
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come sometimes firefox crashes
<sven_> bonfire89, while doing that, in the knetwork manager, you should see that all network devices are gone, and reappear again.. Then wait a few secs for the WiFi to scan and get results.. in a little while you should see all access points...
<lovre> OMG, I CANT PLAY AVI FILES NOW
<lovre> wtf
<Safe_> daskreech, what would the module be called?
<sven_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, because it has bugs.. :) sorry but I cant get a better answer
<bonfire89> sven_, kk, currently it says that knetworkmanager is not running
<lovre> how do i uninstall w32codecs
<sven_> bonfire89, it... ? what is it? where?
<sven_> lovre, adept manager
<sven_> lovre, or apt-get
<sven_> lovre, man apt-get
<Ind-29> hello ppl, i re-installed winxp and now my kubuntu has disappeared and grub is gone too, how do i get it back?
<bonfire89> sven_,  sorry, when I click on network manager it says that it is not running
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sven_: do you know what audio driver i should use for mplayer ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sven_: and what video driver
<lovre> i see rubish when playing avi file now. Same with wmv
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Lets go one step lower
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: What's up?
<tomasko> When I run ksnapshot and select a region to snap, I get a line trace of where my mouse hovered while I selected the region.
<tomasko> Anyone else get this problem?
<Safe_> daskreech,ok
<DaSkreech> Safe_: type in sudo lshw -C network and tell me what it says
<sven_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, windows32 codecs ought to do it
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: vbgunz had an issue but got very frustrated and left. It's ok now
<sven_> bonfire89, did you restart network manager?
<sven_> bonfire89, sudo NetworkManager
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> where do i get those sven_
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Ah, ok.
<DaSkreech> !grub | Ind-29
<ubotu> Ind-29: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tomasko> Anyone?
<tomasko> I might have to ask the #kde folks as well just to confirm it isn't just a Kubuntu problem.
<sven_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, adept manager.. you can start it from the menu. Then in the filter you just type windows or w32 or codec and you'll find it
<DaSkreech> tomasko: dunno I disabled Ksnapshot
<tomasko> DaSkreech: What do you use instead (if at all?)
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Sounds like vbguns just needed to chmod/chown the mount point to take care of that issue
<DaSkreech> Dunno when I need to take a screenshot I'll let you know
<lovre> ok, this is what happens: i can hear sound, but i cant see image, just many many static colors on screen. How to fix this?
<bonfire89> sven_, just did. it's try icon seems to indicate that I don't even have a wired connection (clearly do heh)
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Ah well send him a note on memoserv ?
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: Sure :)
<sven_> bonfire89, you mean the UTP connector icon?
<sven_> bonfire89, don't worry about that one.. give an RMB on the icon.. do you see anything about wireless?
<Safe_> daskreech, it just gives me usage options
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come in adept it says full upgrade
<bonfire89> sven_,  when I click the icon it still says that its not running.
<DaSkreech> Safe_: sudo lshw -C ?
<DaSkreech> big C makes a difference
<Ind-29> hello ppl, i re-installed winxp and now my kubuntu has disappeared and grub is gone too, how do i get it back?
<ardchoille> !grub | Ind-29
<ubotu> Ind-29: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Safe_> daskreech, you had the network option on the last line
<sven_> bonfire89, thats weird... in console, type ps `pgrep Network`  gives result?
<DaSkreech> Safe_: yes I did I still need it there I"m just checking if you used a upper case C
<Safe_> ohh no
<Safe_> let me try again
<DaSkreech> Safe_: You can just press up and change that one leter
<bonfire89> sven_, does not appear to do anything.
<kevin_> ?
<hdevalence> how do i make a process fork itself a bunch of times? like not an infinite loop i don't want to forkbomb but like "stop when there's 300 processes" type thing?
<Safe_> daskreech, it still just gives me options
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Just type sudo lshw
<DaSkreech> see if that works
<bonfire89> sven_,  if I click the tray icon and goto manual configuration... in the console this appears
<bonfire89> kbuildsycoca running...
<bonfire89> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule'.
<Safe_> daskreech, a whole bunch of stuff
<DaSkreech> o.0
<sven_> bonfire89, knetworkmanager relies on NetworkManager to run.. so you first have to start that one..
<DaSkreech> Safe_: ok hold shift and press PgUp till you see network and tell me what it says
<hdevalence> I want to make a really cool-looking pstree
<sven_> bonfire89, sudo NetworkManager
<DaSkreech> hdevalence: a for loop that runs 300 times maybe >
<bonfire89> sven_, there we go, now its running.
<DaSkreech> Safe_: That's very strange. What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Safe_> 7.10
<bonfire89> sven_, "pgrep Network"  now gives 6173
<hdevalence> DaSkreech: Wouldn't that make a straight line instead of a tree
<DaSkreech> hdevalence: not if it's recursive
<ImpaledOnRebar> dolphin sucks ppl.
<sven_> bonfire89, bingo.. now try again, RMB on the icon?
<sven_> bonfire89, see anything about wireless?
<Safe_> daskreech, intel 82713/AB/MB pII x4acpi
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whats the best media player for mozilla that will play every video fine
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Ah it's the motherboard network card?
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Ther's no such animal
<Safe_> no
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: i just need a good one
<Safe_> pci card
<DaSkreech> AT0M1CB0MB3R: huh?
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: mplayer would be my recommendation
<DaSkreech> Safe_: interesting
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: i dont like mplayer it never works right
<bonfire89> sven_, What do you mean by RMB? When I click on it I only see things about wired devices.
<hydrogen> mplayer++
<sven_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, there is an mplayer mozilla plugin..... adept manager.... hint...
<sven_> bonfire89, RMB = Right Mouse Button
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sven_: yeah but i dont like mplayer
<sven_> bonfire89, do you this time see a list of wireless AP's?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: i dont like mplayer
<ardchoille> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<sven_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, try kaffeine
<ubuntu_> i'm an idiot who filled up his HD.  I have booted off of a live CD and I can see the drives but I don't know how to mount them so I can get to them to delete the files
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: well then, I guess its your loss >_<
<bonfire89> sven_,  lol, heh, left mouse button did the same. No I just see a button for wired
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sven_: whats kaffines plugin for mozilla
<ardchoille> ubuntu_: man mount
<sven_> ubuntu_, your system does no longer start because of a full HD?
<sven_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, kaffeine is a media player
<bonfire89> sven_,  If I goto options, I have the ability to disable wireless though.
<ubuntu_> sven_ it boots into read only mode
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sven_: yeah i know that
<sven_> bonfire89, try disable
<sven_> bonfire89, then reenable
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: kaffeine uses mplayer, so the mplayer plugin should be enough
<sven_> ubuntu_, thats weird
<bonfire89> sven_, done, no apparent progress as result.
<BluesKaj> AT0M1CB0MB3R, it depends on what media is used on the website that you want to watch ... youtube requires flash & java plugins  , as do most others these days as well as W32codec for windows media
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BluesKaj: where can i get the w32codec
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bonfire89> sven_,  somthing still seems wrong, if I click manual configuration I get this in the console
<bonfire89> kbuildsycoca running...
<bonfire89> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'kcm_knetworkconfmodule'.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: will that fix all my problems
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> with media
<BluesKaj> thx ardchoille
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Hmm I'm not seeing this card anywhere
<Safe_> Daskreech, actually it says nothing about a network(sorry, was reading bridge info)
<DaSkreech> Safe_: So it doesn't see the network card at all?
<Safe_> nope
<thomas_newbie__> i can't save a text file in /etc because I don't have permission how do i do it?
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: There is no one package that will fix all your media problems because there are lots of different types of media. Keep in mind that even the flash 9 plugin won't play some flash 9 movies.
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Shut down and check that' it is seated properly
<sven_> bonfire89, I think this problem is out of my league... sorry
<BluesKaj> AT0M1CB0MB3R, we don't know what your probs are so it's hard to say
<DaSkreech> or possibly move it to a new slot
<bonfire89> sven_, no problem. the help is definatly appretiated. Thanks a bunch for trying.
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: He wants to be able to play every possible media type
<Safe_> dascreech,I did and tried several pci slots, no light comes  on the ethernet card
<posingaspopular> thomas_newbie__: you need to sudo it
<dominus> salve
<thomas_newbie__> how though? I'm in Kate and it won't let me
<posingaspopular> sudo nano /etc/x.org or sudo cat /etc whatever
<Safe_> guess im sol, have to take the card back
<thomas_newbie__> posingaspopular: does it have to be done in console?
<Safe_> wifi worked just fine
<ardchoille> thomas_newbie__: Why are you trying to save a text file in /etc?
<posingaspopular> thomas_newbie__: i duno, because ive never edited an /etc file in kate
<DaSkreech> Safe_: make sure the card is seated properly
<thomas_newbie__> ardchoille: actually in /etc/honeypot/
<posingaspopular> but kate does have a terminal/konsole in it...
<ardchoille> thomas_newbie__: Open kate as admin user, but be careful with it:  kdesu kate
<Safe_> daskreech ,i think the motherboard is too old to see the card
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody get sound when playing this video http://streaming.vegaspbs.org/videos/25216/pgr25216_256k.asf
<DaSkreech> Safe_: <_O
<DaSkreech> that's a rough deal
<Safe_> asus p2-99
<BluesKaj> AT0M1CB0MB3R, not me
<DaSkreech> well I got as far as PII
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> That's not only old, it's slow
<Safe_> plus it has a windows vista sticker on it that might have somethinng to do with it
<dominus_> hallo
<BluesKaj> AT0M1CB0MB3R you need : mplayer/mencoder, flashplugin-nonfree ,java , w32codecs
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BluesKaj: gah!!
<Safe_> drove 50 miles to get it alson
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BluesKaj: i have java and i think flashplugin-nonfree
<Safe_> *also
<Safe_> :(((
<BluesKaj> AT0M1CB0MB3R, you can check your browser plugins by typing :about:plugins , in the adressbar
<Rukus-> how do i install ndiswrapper?
<Rukus-> every timei do it something goes wrong
<Rukus-> and make it work too
<dominus_> help... konqueror not connect in internet
<DaSkreech> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<draik> My friend put a DVD in his DVD drive and got this error message...
<draik> No plug-ins found for the sources?
<draik> No plug-ins found for the sources
<Rukus-> ok sweet
<Safe_> well guess ill put the wifi card back in
<DaSkreech> dominus_: Just Konqueror?
<hdevalence> is there a way to pipe AND print to terminal?
<sMonk> can anyone help with Vista/Kubuntu Bootmgr problem? please?
<Safe_> daskreech, thanks any way
<dominus_> I connect in internet, use konia 6630 and bluetooth, firefox connect ok.. konqueror no connect
<draik> hdevalence: command | command >> filename
<draik> hdevalence: I'm guessing that should work, but I could be wrong
<hdevalence> draik: but I don't want it in a file
<dominus_> nokia*
<Rukus-> ugh
<DaSkreech> Safe_: Sure
<Rukus-> i'm in a 64bit environment
<Rukus-> some of those instructions are flaky for me
<hdevalence> draik: I want to pipe to another command and put it onto the screen
<draik> hdevalence: -v   (verbose)
<DaSkreech> Rukus-: chroot them
<Rukus-> whats that mean
<DaSkreech> !chroot | Rukus-
<ubotu> Rukus-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BluesKaj: what should it say
<Rukus-> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<draik> I have the necessary packages installed on my friend's computer. I still cannot read DVDs. What am I missing and/or doing wrong?
<Rukus-> ugh
<Rukus-> why all the configuring
<BluesKaj> AT0M1CB0MB3R, it should list all enabled media plugin apps
<Rukus-> i'm just going to use the native driver
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BluesKaj: ill copy the page and paste in pastebin and show you?
<Rukus-> it works for me
<DaSkreech> !dvd | draik
<ubotu> draik: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<draik> DaSkreech: Yeah, I did that.
<BluesKaj> draik, libdvdcss2 installed ?
<draik> BluesKaj: Yes
<dominus_> !konqueror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tiborio> draik: I just joined the channel a second ago and answering you withouth knowing your history but I found that on my new Thinkpad I had to set the region for my DVD player. Go figure. I never had to do that before.
<BluesKaj> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2002 kB, installed size 5340 kB
<draik> tiborio: How do you set the region?
<tiborio> draik: just apt-get regionset and run it with sudo
<draik> tiborio: cool
<draik> tiborio: Thank you
<tiborio> :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone use akregator?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, yup
<DaSkreech> dominus_: Other Kapps can go online ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: has it been tearing for you in Gutsy ?
<BluesKaj> tearing ?
<BluesKaj> seems fine , DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> tiborio: You roK
<tiborio> DaSkreech: Did it work for you too?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: When I'm in an article and srolling up/down the list of feeds tries to do the same
<DaSkreech> tiborio: no just such instant help ;0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<_Angelus_> ok
<tiborio> DaSkreech: it just happened to me yesterday
<_Angelus_> i install a 32bit chroot enviroment
<_Angelus_> now  i must install packages in the chroot env and run them from there
<_Angelus_> right
<DaSkreech> yes
<draik> How do I convert a mass of OGG to mp3?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, I use the external browser
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: for each headline ?
<BluesKaj> yes DaSkreech , double click , like winows  :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Wow that's horrible :)
<draik> lol @ DaSkreech
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, works ok in konq
<_Angelus_> what is the difference between these 2 packages
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: But that's soooooo slow
<_Angelus_> root@POTcore:/# apt-cache search psx
<_Angelus_> pcsx - Sony PlayStation emulator
<_Angelus_> pcsx-bin - Sony PlayStation emulator -- binary
<_Angelus_> ?
<DaSkreech> !info pcsx
<ubotu> pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<DaSkreech> _Angelus_: don't know but I assume if you install one it installs the other
<_Angelus_> DaSkreech:  i know what pcsx is , i want to know whats the difference between pcsx and pcsx-bin
<_aib> i started a vncserver on one system, and i connected to it from another, but I got a completely new desktop. is there anyway to access the actual desktop?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, make sure you've got IPv6 disabled
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I just press left on the keyboard no new processes and I can glide through the news
<BluesKaj> dunno what you mean
<_Angelus_> is the universe enabled by default on gutsy
<_Angelus_> ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You have the 3 panel view right?
<DaSkreech> _Angelus_: I seem to recall it being enabled
<_Angelus_> i see
<thomas_newbie__> anyone know what this error means? : "ip_open: Operation not permitted"
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Feeds in a column on the right. Two panels one on top of each other on the right ?
<_Angelus_> cuase packages.ubuntu.com is saying that pcsx-bin is for amd64 , and i have no pcsx in my adept, i had to install a 32bit chroot enviroment to get it
<BluesKaj> no i use 2 panels , just old fashioned I guess
<Romina> hi
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Ah I have 3 so it's a no mouse easy glide
<DaSkreech> _Angelus_: sounds about right
<Romina> what is the differende between the packages "gaim" and "pidgin"  in  Gutsy Gibbon ?
<DaSkreech> Romina: nothing
<Romina> DaSkreech: sure?
<DaSkreech> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: transitional package to Pidgin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 115 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Romina> so I can install one of them
<DaSkreech> ^^^
<Romina> what does transitional mean?
<DaSkreech> gaim installs pidgin
<DaSkreech> that's what it means.
<froggles_> firefox doesent complete its downloads
<froggles_> whats up with that.
<Romina> DaSkreech: Thank you!
<DaSkreech> It helps people transit from gaim to pidgin
<morphinex> Anyone use gnash? How does it work?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i use gnash morphinex
<momo4001> ubuntu-es
<morphinex> does it work pretty well?
<Dragnslcr> _aib- x11vnc can start a VNC server on display:0. I'm not sure if there's a better program to do it or not
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> morphinex: not really
<draik> DaSkreech: I wish mozilla-thunderbird would have been removed and point to thunderbird itself (from Feisty to Gutsy)
<momo4001> hi ubuntu in spanis
<morphinex> AT0M1CB0MB3R: haha, too bad
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> morphinex: why
<draik> !es | momo4001
<ubotu> momo4001: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<momo4001> ok gracias
<draik> momo4001: You're welcome.
<user_> DaSkreech: do you have the history since I came in here?
<morphinex> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I was interested in switching to it if it worked
<morphinex> AT0M1CB0MB3R: the regular flash plugin doesn't work too well either it seems, crashes all the times
<Romina> DaSkreech: when I came in the first time
<Romina> you used some words I want to look up
<draik> Romina: transitional
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> morphinex: try it tho it flash works well for me
<Romina> draik: there was an other one too
<Romina> draik: do you see the history?
<Romina> I quit the connection before
<_aib> Dragnslcr tx
<BluesKaj> well, nodding off here , still not adjusted to std time ...nite folks
<Romina> I just identified at nickserv so I can receive private messages
<draik> Romina: gaim? pidgin? transitional? transit? That's about it.
<Romina> ok
<froggles_> whats up with this linux shit not working?!?!?!?!
<froggles_> firefucks doesent even complete it's downloads.
<draik> !language | froggles_
<ubotu> froggles_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<draik> How do I convert a mass collection of OGG to mp3?
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tm_T> draik: no need to make extra noise with bot :(
<Tm_T> draik: bit of bash and ffmpeg?
<draik> Tm_T: extra noise?
<Tm_T> yes
<draik> ubotu is quiet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is quiet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<draik> o.O
<mrtimbo2u> hi
<_Angelus_> hah
<froggles_> why doesent firefox do it's job?
<mrtimbo2u> when i upgraded to 7.10 my volume only shows up to 11 percent and down to 0
<mrtimbo2u> how do i fix it
<_Angelus_> the pcsx-bin package was on packages.ubuntu.com .. but wasn't on adept
<froggles_> open source. what a hack! sheesh.  i guess you get what you pay for.
<Tm_T> froggles_: you know, there's other browsers than Firefox too if you dont like it
<mrtimbo2u> and i tried to change my keyboard layout
<draik> froggles_: You can always use IE 7.0 ;)
<_Angelus_> froggles_: or you get depends on what brain you have and not one what big mouth you have
<_Angelus_> froggles_: give a try to opera or konqueror
<froggles_> draik: at least IE does it's job and is suffice regardless of bells and butt whistles
<draik> froggles_: Then use win
<froggles_> _Angelus_: how hard is to to download
<froggles_> you dont need  brain for that.
<Tm_T> that ranting isnt helping any
<n8k99> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<froggles_> _Angelus_: i already punched in my pornsite passwords.
<_Angelus_> of course you need froggles_ without a brain you won't click a button
<mrtimbo2u> hello?
<Dragnslcr> I've never had a problem with downloading files with Firefox. Thought about the possibility of it being your ISP?
<froggles_> it's always the ISP's fault.
<froggles_> how is it the ISP's fault.
<_Angelus_> OMG LOL
<Tm_T> froggles_: you should calm down, really
<draik> Dragnslcr: It's a farfetched thing, but I have heard of a few ISPs blocking "friendly" sites
<_Angelus_> a win z0mbie
<Tm_T> _Angelus_: and dont push it
<_Angelus_> LOL my bad Tm_T
<Dragnslcr> I'd consider a problem like connections being dropped while downloading files to be on the ISP and/or other networking equipment before I'd think of it being a problem with Firefox
<draik> Dragnslcr: I second that!
<froggles_> i have been connected to IRC this whole time and havent been kicked.
<Dragnslcr> Of course, downloading the same files with a different browser would be a good test
<Tm_T> froggles_: doesnt matter, irc handles packet loss differently
<draik> froggles_: Did you want to?
<Dragnslcr> And IRC (usually) doesn't transmit large files
<Tm_T> draik: ?
<froggles_> fine i'll try konquerer,
<_Angelus_> i somtimes coulnd't access internet pages but could use IRC
 * froggles_ manually types the passwords of his favorite porn sites.
<mrtimbo2u> does anyone know
<draik> Tm_T: he said he hasn't been kicked. Kind of an invitation.
<Dragnslcr> mrtimbo2u- is that in KMix?
<Tm_T> froggles_: also porn isnt topic in this channel
<n8k99> froggles_:  !offtopic
<_Angelus_> you mean
<wilson> maybe froggles should just stick with windows or mac or whatever other fruity thing he was using before
<_Angelus_> !offtopic froggles_
<Tm_T> ...
<froggles_> but i like the bash shell
<_Angelus_> !offtopic | froggles_
<n8k99> yes thanks _Angelus_
<ubotu> froggles_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> wilson: dont bush it
<froggles_> and package managers
<_Angelus_> that one :D
<draik> _Angelus_: 3rd times the charm
<Tm_T> and that is even wrong factoid in this matter
<n8k99> ooh Jucato is here
<draik> Jucato: Hey there
<Tm_T> Jucato_ isnt here
<draik> Let me IM him
<Jucato> yep?
<Tm_T> Jucato you are not here
<draik> Ah, there you are
<mrtimbo2u> oh sorry yes
<mrtimbo2u> it worked in fiesty
<froggles_> kde wallet is such a pain in the ass. is there a way to save passwords with out having to fiddle with this wallet?
<Tm_T> froggles_: no
<Tm_T> atleast not that I know
<draik> froggles_: Keep wallet open
<madar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dragnslcr> froggles_- sure, put them all in a text file. Then give us access to your computer so we can see all your passwords stored in plaintext
<mrtimbo2u> but now it changes but doesnt effect the sound
<Tm_T> madar: you know, you can /msg ubotu too
<Dragnslcr> mrtimbo2u- adjusting the master volume?
<mrtimbo2u> any of them
<Dragnslcr> mrtimbo2u- what kind of sound card/chipset?
<Rukus-> ahah sweet
<Rukus-> i love when there is easier ways to do things
<hellhound> does anyone know how to get xine to play xvid files?
<mrtimbo2u> intel
<mrtimbo2u> hda
<Jucato> hellhound: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<draik> Rukus-: What did you simplify?
<mrtimbo2u> i can change it if i go to mixer
<hellhound> Jucato: it is installed
<mrtimbo2u> but the multi keys are no longer working
<mrtimbo2u> well vol control at least
<Jucato> hellhound: hm...
<draik> Tm_T: Sorry, I totally forgot about your comment to mass conversions.
<draik> Tm_T: Anything with a GUI?
<Dragnslcr> mrtimbo2u- on the switches tab, what's the IEC958 source?
<Tm_T> draik: not that I know
<hellhound> Jucato: i get a flickering black screen and it acts like it is playing (the video time progresses) but there is no sound and the black screen continues to flicker
<draik> Tm_T: ok. thx
<hellhound> Jucato: it happens in both xine and mplayer
<mrtimbo2u> i dont get it
<Jucato> even mplayer? hm... weird.
<bazhang> hellhound: is compiz enabled?
<hellhound> bazhang: yes... how would that cause a problem
<bazhang> hellhound: conflict--I get the same thing. need to disable it to view vids
<Tm_T> errr
<Tm_T> false
<Tm_T> bazhang: hellhound: use different vo
<Jucato> vo?
<mrtimbo2u> i dont see a thing that says source
<bazhang> Tm_T: what is a vo
<Tm_T> video out
<bazhang> ok; disabling it does the same though, and since I never use compiz, no matter here
 * froggles_ is happy because he is downloading sex movies.
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<froggles_> sorry.
<draik> froggles_: Sorry? That was your 3rd time being told
<Tm_T> froggles_: you really have to stop that
<bazhang> yeah, take it to #offtopic
<mrtimbo2u> well how do i down grade kmilo
<mrtimbo2u> to the last ver
<hydrogen> froggles_: a good rule to follow is read that this is not aol
<draik> mrtimbo2u: sudo apt-get install kmilo
<Tm_T> draik: that doesnt downgrade?
<mrtimbo2u> i have it installed
<DaSkreech> draik: what?
<hellhound> bazhang: how do i kill compiz?
<draik> whoopsie
<mrtimbo2u> google is telling me that i need to downgrade it
<mrtimbo2u> not install it cause its installed
<bazhang> hellhound: alt +f2 kwin --replace
<DaSkreech> mrtimbo2u: I think you can apt-get intsall kmilo=versionstring
<draik> bazhang: you beat me to it. I've done it enough times as is.
<DaSkreech> install
<bazhang> draik: haha
<draik> bazhang: For some strange reason, I cannot use "nvidia", only "nv"
<draik> Strange, huh?
<bazhang> draik: I use nv as well
<draik> bazhang: I used to have nvidia with Feisty
<draik> bazhang: I guess I feel a bit strange since certain things weren't as they were with Feisty.
<mrtimbo2u> it said that i need the version from 7.14
<mrtimbo2u> and that fixs it
<bazhang> draik: I'm the opposite--Fesity was too unstable for me--came back with Gutsy
<bazhang> err Feisty
<DaSkreech> Thre was a 7.14
<draik> Dapper > Edgy > Feisty > Gutsy
<DaSkreech> that was  a strange yar
<draik> bazhang: Making up your own editions?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> yep
<draik> I remastered Kubuntu to be just as my desktop. I called it DraiKubuntu
<mrtimbo2u> ok
<bazhang> take out the u
<mrtimbo2u> 7.04
<madar> hello looking for help with nvidia drivers install, I have tried several ways, most recently with the restricted drivers section of system settings
<mrtimbo2u> fiesty
<ardchoille> draik: How did you remaster the livecd?
<draik> !nvidia | madar
<ubotu> madar: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> ardchoille: Don't recall. This was with Edgy. Possibly early Fesity
<draik> *Feisty
<draik> darn you bazhang
<bazhang> hehe
<ardchoille> draik: Sounds like maybe Rekonstructor
<draik> ardchoille: No. That's not it.
<madar> doh x not playing nice restarted
<draik> ardchoille: I'll have to look for it. I recall it being CLI only
<madar> anyway I can't get to the Monitors & Displays module to load and apparently the nvidia driver isn't stable either
<madar> anyone have any advice as to getting the nvidia binary drivers working in Gutsy
<hellhound> hummm still no dice with playing xvid files after turning off compiz with "kwin --replace"  I am getting the exact same output
<DaSkreech> !info kmilo feisty
<bazhang> hellhound: bizarre
<ubotu> kmilo: laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 64 kB, installed size 240 kB
<DaSkreech> mrtimbo2u: try sudo apt-get install kmilo=4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2
<hellhound> bazhang: know of anyway to check what the problem might be?
<thomas_newbie__> how do I enter process table with root?
<mrtimbo2u> ok
<bazhang> hellhound: xvid.avi files?
<ubuntu> hola
<draik> ardchoille: remastersys
<ubuntu> alquien nme puede ayudar
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: kdesu ksysguard
<mrtimbo2u> "was not found
<draik> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> !es | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: ty
<DaSkreech> Argh Whoops
<bazhang> :}
<hellhound> bazhang: yes... the whole file is xvid-lol.avi
<draik> lol @ DaSkreech
<ubuntu> hola
<bazhang> hellhound: using kaffeine?
<hellhound> bazhang: actually is it dsr.xvid-lol.avi     if that helps
<draik> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<hellhound> bazhang: using xine
<modjo> ho every body
<bazhang> hellhound: have you tried kaffeine?
<hellhound> bazhang: installing now to try
<oldwulf> Hey all
<bazhang> hi!
<modjo> anybody here have programmed prolog in ubuntu/kubuntu?
<mrtimbo2u> brb
<MagicCow> Is Compiz Fusion a pretty buggy program in general? It seems to slow up stuff, and make things crash quite a bit and I just want to know if it's a common thing, or something that I can tweak and make work.
<biovore> MagicCow: yes..
<biovore> !compviz
<MagicCow> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compviz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> MagicCow: a bit of a memory hog, and has some leakage problems--fun, bu unstable
<bazhang> err but
<DaSkreech> modjo: ok. Do you have a question?
<ardchoille> draik: Ah, thanks
<draik> np ardchoille
<Romina> hey :)
<modjo> yes daskreech, do you know any prolog interpreter
<modjo> ?
<MagicCow> Yeah, I really enjoyed some of the things.. I wish there was a lite version, with only the coolest things, and not all the extra junk.
<DaSkreech> !find prolog
<ubotu> Found: gprolog, gprolog-doc, prolog-el, swi-prolog, swi-prolog-clib (and 6 others)
<hellhound> bazhang: yeah kaffiene is getting the same thing
<DaSkreech> modjo: Ah swi-prolog should do nicely
<Romina> Question:  I successfully installed the gimp   (package name "gimp") on gutsy gibbon.    Then I wanted to install       "libgimp-perl"   but this happened:          http://phpfi.com/274169    What may I do?
<modjo> daskreech: is that a gui prolog interpreter?
<DaSkreech> As I recall
<modjo> lemme try it
<bazhang> hellhound: do you get an error message, or just the black screen
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: do you know anything about the bot?
<hellhound> bazhang: just the flickering black screen... i can tell that it is one of those tv ratings.. i have tried multiple files that i know work
<MagicCow> Are there any programs for linux that allow video as wallpaper?
<DaSkreech> MagicCow: how about linux?
<modjo> daskreech: heres the tough question
<hellhound> bazhang: what i mean by the tv rating is that the flickering is the flickering of the TV14 at the beginning of a video
<bazhang> Tm_T: said to change the video out, though not certain how to do that
 * DaSkreech gets out the hammer
<ardchoille> MagicCow: I think that would put your cpu near 100% and keep it there, don't you?
<MagicCow> Eh?
<modjo> daskreech: where is the program? i already installed in console
<MagicCow> Well, maybe not VIDEO.. but an animated gif or something.
<MagicCow> Basically the Dream something program for Vista.
<ardchoille> MagicCow: you can use a screensaver as the desktop wallpaper
<MagicCow> Oh really?
<hellhound> bazhang: but despite how long i leave it one.. it continue to flicker this sign but the video time continues to progress
<MagicCow> I was wanting to use a visualization as wallpaper.
<modjo> daskreech: have u used prolog before?
<DaSkreech> modjo: type swi<tab>
<DaSkreech> modjo: yeah but I was in windows at the time
<modjo> i see the swi runs in konsole
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ?
<modjo> daskreech how do i get out of it"?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: what about the bot?
<DaSkreech> MagicCow: you can use any app as the root window
<DaSkreech> modjo: ^C ?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: how do you actally see more?
<bazhang> hellhound: my only suggestion at this point is to try some other programs, like vlc, etc; not sure how to change video out per Tm_T
<Tm_T> mplayer -vo help
<modjo> daskreech: it opened console and i got to help
<oldwulf> MagicCow: you can try compiz fusion
<modjo> tnx a lot :D
 * froggles_ still got dropped downloads with an other web browser.
<Tm_T> kmplayer and Kaffeine has settings
<Tm_T> also ummmm
<Tm_T> bah
<DaSkreech> modjo: Excellent
<Tm_T> fiddle about
<modjo> daskreech: can i ask, where you used prolog before?
<MagicCow> I had it installed, it made my system act funny so I got rid of it.
<Tm_T> froggles_: see, its not about browser
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Thats' for me?
<DaSkreech> modjo: AI class
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no
<ardchoille> MagicCow: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087286.msg92487#msg92487
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: ok
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I dont know about your bot issue sorry
<froggles_> hmm how can i trouble shoot this.
<MagicCow> Ah cool, there we go.
<modjo> daskreech: bachelor computers major?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: When you do a !find and it says (and more)
<DaSkreech> modjo: Yep
<draik> Anyone here familiar with regionset?
<hellhound> Tm_T: ok i see the various choices... they are the same as the gui preference interface.  i am just not sure which one to choose
<modjo> daskreech: whtas the toughest programming language you used?
<draik> Error: could not open device "{null}"!
<froggles_> i was downloading about 12 large mpg files at once.
<bazhang> hellhound: looking at kaffeine, (thanks Tm_T!) there are parameters you can set for xine engine in it
<DaSkreech> modjo: language or what I implemented in it
<modjo> daskreech: language
<DaSkreech> modjo: Maybe C++ it's simple but has really funky corner cases
<draik> What would cause a Live CD (Gutsy) to not load? I had CLI, no GUI
<DaSkreech> Too many little fiddly ways to twist it
<modjo> daskreech: i know what you mean, its really WIDE
<hellhound> bazhang: ok i am looking in kaffiene and say the xine engine parameters... under video i see drivers that match vo list that Tm_T also showed under mplayer.  i just don't know which one to choose
<modjo> daskreech: thanks for your help and comments, nice to meet more sick people like us that gets into computers major
<hydrogen> nah
<MagicCow> Okay, so VLC has the option to play video as wallpaper.
<bazhang> hellhound: try each one
<hydrogen> the toughest programming langauge ever
<hydrogen> is obviously whitespace
<DaSkreech> modjo: Ha ha Wait till you meet those that enjoy it :)
<tomasko> LOLCODE
<hydrogen> especially if your editor isn't set up properly
<hydrogen> and converts tabs to spaces
<hydrogen> talk about hard to find bugs :/
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: dot dot DASH dot
<modjo> daskreech: its my ninth semestre i seen enough
<Tm_T> hellhound: try and see
<mrtimbo2u> still dont know how to downgrade it :(
<modjo> daskreech: take care and keep on :D
 * DaSkreech keeps
<DaSkreech> mrtimbo2u: My suggestion didn't help?
<mrtimbo2u> no
<DaSkreech> :-(
<mrtimbo2u> "was not found" is what it said
<mrtimbo2u> E: Version '4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2' for 'kmilo' was not found
<DaSkreech> mrtimbo2u: try take out the 4:
<mrtimbo2u> oh
<mrtimbo2u> nope
<DaSkreech> >_<
<mrtimbo2u> google is not being my friend tonight lol
<DaSkreech> mrtimbo2u: I think that's the right command I just never tried it cross relelases before
<draik> Any reason why I cannot run VMware?
<mrtimbo2u> a whole bunch of post saying the downgraded it just not how they did it
<ubuntu_> what's the recommended way for compiz fusion on gutsy again? i feel like the one on the ubuntu wiki is outdated (someone mentioned something about the fusion icon a while ago)
<ubuntu_> wow, ubuntu_... what a name....
<mrtimbo2u> found a way around it
<mrtimbo2u> now it just dont show what level its at
<anto> hhola
<DanielHolth> HI there, I am using Amarok on Kubuntu with Postgresql as the backend, but it won't let me set "Automatically add to media device transfer queue" on my podcasts.
<hellhound> bazhang and Tm_T: i just tried them all xmga, xv, x11, gl, gl2, dxr3, xvidix, and xvmc and none worked.  xv, x11, gl and gl2 where the only ones that did not return a fatal error "Could not initialize video filters or video output"
<DanielHolth> I wonder if I will have to edit the source so Amarok will store postgresql booleans in a better way, or if perhaps I am missing a postgresql option.
<draik> doing regionset does this...
<draik> ERROR:  Could not open disc "(null)"!  Please ensure there is a readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<hellhound> bazhang: is there a converter available?
<Tm_T> hellhound: xshm works here with gl
<hellhound> Tm_T: i am not sure what you mean?
<Tm_T> umm
<Tm_T> hellhound: xshm driver works with gl active
<Tm_T> hellhound: that means: when you have opengl somewhere used
<hellhound> Tm_T: yeah I have an nvidia card.  i beleive it always uses opengl.. oh wait... no that should just enable it... but my window decorations may be using opengl.... this is alot of work to simply play a file... is there a converter that can change these xvids to simple avi?
<clyde> looking for a good drawing program for Kubuntu, am used to Corel X3. Help please.
<crazy_bus> I'm trying a burn a dvd in k3b.  But I get this error.  I have tried three times and got this error http://pastebin.ca/763094
<Tm_T> hellhound: no, nvidia doesnt use opengl all the time =)
<Tm_T> off ->
<oldwulf> Later all.
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: Maybe the .IFO file is bad?
<crazy_bus> Is their anyway to fix it?
<vers> why does adept say some other program is using it?...i cant do anything on adept without closing the other program but i dont know what it is
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: I don't know how to test a .IFO
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix | vers
<ubotu> vers: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crazy_bus> would it be k9copy that made a bad ifo or is it the dvd I'm trying to copy
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: Lets go with k9copy and hope ;)
<vers> pipe it through less or more?
<DaSkreech> vers: neither
<DaSkreech> hi Riddell
<vers> so its good.....
<contrast83> Any word on if/when Beta 4 is hitting Gutsy's repos?
<vers> i love this..thanks ubotu
<DaSkreech> contrast83: Anyday now
<kalorin_> hola
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Hey what was that with mplayer -vo help ?
<kalorin_> hey question
<kalorin_> the xorg nvidia drivers
<kalorin_> they should do dual monitor right?
<DaSkreech> !dualhead | kalorin_
<ubotu> kalorin_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kalorin_> via xinerama right
<kalorin_> how can i tell if i'm using them right now?
<DaSkreech> !xinerama :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinerama :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Doh
<sub[t]rnl> nvidia-settings will take care of you too
<kalorin_> is that a package?
<kalorin_> with gusty, I was running the nvidia drivers
<DaSkreech> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sub[t]rnl> mhmm
<kalorin_> trying to decide if I want to use the xorg drivers now or not
<kalorin_> in fact, fi I've got an nvidia card, is there any reason not to remove all the other drivers other than the nv driver?
<DaSkreech> Night all
<vers> fda
<X314Z159> is amarok supposed to be all slow and stuff everytime you do something with it?
<MagicCow> Damn, I gotta say, after using linux, namely ubuntu, for 2 months, there is not really any going back.
<MagicCow> This information has to get out.
<vsudilov> .
<str8wak> hello all
<MagicCow> I'm curious, how do people who don't know how to program help linux?
<hydrogen> translations
<hydrogen> support
<hydrogen> documentation
<hydrogen> testing
<hydrogen> learning to program!
<Jucato> and learning *not* to program
<Jucato> bwahahah!
<MagicCow> Id like to help.. but I don't have the time to learn to program.
<str8wak> I have a quick question, if you don't mind - I just installed kubuntu from ubuntu - so i have kubuntu and gnome - i was going to remove gnome and go to pure kubuntu - but being a newby, I wasn't sure if Synaptic was used on kubuntu or if that was a gnome specific?
<hydrogen> .. learning how to make good jokes...!
<hydrogen> (you can see jucato is still practicing..)
<MagicCow> Kubuntu has Adept.
<Jucato> :P
<MagicCow> I believe.. I am new too.
<hydrogen> however
<hydrogen> synaptic is more polished than synaptic
<Jucato> str8wak: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<MagicCow> Oh, but I did learn that you can remove all of the gnome applications, so you don't need to fresh install kubuntu.
<vsudilov> Ok how do I enable openGL once I've installed and enabled my nvidia-legacy driver?
<Jucato> hydrogen: what? :)
<MagicCow> Yes, via tht link ;)
<Jucato> hydrogen: how can synaptic be more polished than synaptic? :P
<kalorin_> adept
<MagicCow> Than the older versions?
<MagicCow> :D
<kalorin_> I like it better
<hydrogen> Jucato: oh well, you know
<hydrogen> it just is!
<hydrogen> its a gnome thing.
<kalorin_> ok is there an nvidia control panel for nvidia's free drivers?
<str8wak> Jucato, thank you. so i'm assuming Synaptic=adept ..? if i remove gnome, will it also remove adept?
<Jucato> MagicCow: there are many, many ways to help without knowing how to program. the ones that hydrogen listed
<str8wak> err, if i remove gnome, will it remove synaptic?
<kalorin_> I jsut want to be able to configure these monitors
<Jucato> str8wak: just follow that guide. and yes, synaptic will be removed
<MagicCow> I believe so.
<kalorin_> dang, nice netsplit
<Jucato> but you can reinstall it if you want
<MagicCow> But Adept isn't terrible.. you just have to think a bit more.
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> and pray a bit more
<str8wak> ok, I will give it a try, i am really liking kubuntu - works great and has alot more options!
<hydrogen> and not actually use parts of it
<MagicCow> Never had a problem with it.
<str8wak> thank you for your help, you guys are great!
<MagicCow> Yeah, I made the k switch about a week ago.
<hydrogen> have you ever tried to actually install something using add/remove programs?
<MagicCow> Really happy I did.
<Jucato> MagicCow: you can also learn and help w/ packaging without knowing much programming (or so they say)
<Jucato> MagicCow: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EasyWaysToHelpUbuntu and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<MagicCow> Excellent, thanks
 * str8wak away
<X314Z159> meep. still, is amarok suposed to stop for 5-10 every time you do anything with it?
<hydrogen> no
<MagicCow> Oh, another question: Is it illegal to burn and distribute Ubuntu? I know it seems like a silly question seeing as it's open source.. but they say "Buy a CD and pass it around."
<kalorin_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MagicCow> Why not just download and burn, then pass around.
<juan> hi all!!!!!!!! what does "acpi=off" on a laptop do?
<X314Z159> any idea why it is doing that?
<hydrogen> you can download and burn MagicCow
<Jucato> MagicCow: not illlegal
<MagicCow> k
<Jucato> MagicCow: of course, by buying you're helping to support the distro :)
<aleks> k onda?
<hydrogen> you could also request a bunch via shipit
<Jucato> you can even sell it to others, and that's not illegal either
<hydrogen> and "harm" the distro!
<hydrogen> it all depends on your muud
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> muud = Multi User User Dungeon?
<hydrogen> mooed?
<hydrogen> I like that better!
<MagicCow> ACPI (Advanced Configuration Power Interface) refers to a Power Management specification developed by Intel, Microsoft and Toshiba. The specification allows an operating system to control the power distribution to peripherals such as hard drives, it was originally intended for laptops/notebooks where power saving is vital.
<Jucato> :)
<susana_> hola
<hydrogen> Jucato: the first one is multi user underwater dungeon
<hydrogen> obviously
<Jucato> aaah
<MagicCow> I heard sometimes linux has problems with ACPI, so in some instances it is prefered to turn it off if having trouble starting up.
<susana_> alquien me ayuda
<Jucato> !es | susana_
<ubotu> susana_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<susana_> quiero entrar a la sala en español
<hydrogen> !inuitikuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inuitikuk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> I think the problem is more of  a "The Bios Makers Mucked up the APCI standard, and dident follow it" issue.
<hydrogen> I thought so :/
<Dr_Willis> oops acpi :)
<juan> the thing is that i have a toshiba laptop with no sound and there is a possibl solution but with acpi=off
<MagicCow> For the eskimo in all of us.
<Dr_Willis> EskiMOOO ? :)
<X314Z159> Dr_Willis: standards where made to be broken... apparently
<Dr_Willis> X314Z159 :) yep. blame linux for it! :0
<Dr_Willis> while windows can define their own standards.. then break them :)
<kevin_> windows has standards?
<X314Z159> Dr_Willis: I blame Society! and most of all.. cthulhu
<X314Z159> o.o
<Dr_Willis> Standard for windows  -> "Milk all the $$ you can out of the Cattle we call users" :)
<Dr_Willis> X314Z159 do not mention he that must not be named!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<hydrogen> standard for this channel -> stay on topic!
<hydrogen> :)
<hydrogen> bet you didn't see that one coming!
<kevin_> tok
<X314Z159> Dr_Willis:  hehe :P
<kevin_> My computer crashed when I upgraded to Gutsy
<X314Z159> hydrogen: well.. do you have a clue what to do with my amarok problem?
<hydrogen> fix it.
<kevin_> so i had to get the disk
<kevin_> an lose all my data
<X314Z159> hydrogen: Good idea -.-
<X314Z159> hydrogen: how?
<ubuntu> k ondaaa
<Jucato> netsplit again? O.o
<FireTek> hey, can someone please help me install my printer drivers on here
<robby> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kevin_> compiz rocks
<FireTek> PLEASE :)
<Jucato> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubuntu> heyyyyyyyyy
<tuxwulf> What is compiz and why do some people type a ! in front of it ...?
<ubuntu> kubuntu-es_
<ubuntu> ?
<kevin_> ?
<X314> okay. I have a problem. if amarok stops for 5-10s if i do anything with it.. change song, or whatever.. how does one fix that?
<Jucato> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> tuxwulf ! are bot commands
<Dr_Willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Dr_Willis> See A:0
<Dr_Willis> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tuxwulf> Dr_Willis: What is a bot command?
<vers> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_Willis> Compiz is the 'program' that gives ubuntu the fancy 3d desktop effects
<Dr_Willis> tuxwulf  a !botsnack  is an example of a bot command
<Jucato> tuxwulf: a bot command is a command that you give the bot (ubotu)
<Dr_Willis> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<kalorin_> ok
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu
<kalorin_> dr_williss
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<kalorin_> anyone have any idea what would cause nvidia-config to segfault?
<tuxwulf> .... eh...? Oh. So ubotu is literaally only a bot, like compiz to KDE, an irc enhancement....
<kalorin_> gives me a core
<Jucato> tuxwulf: ubotu (the bot) has nothing to do with compiz, kde, etc
<kalorin_> sudo or otherwise, I get a segfault and core
<Dr_Willis> tuxwulf ubotu is most likely some programed/scripted IRC client thats running on a machine somwehre. :)
<kalorin_> well it says core dumped but I don' tsee one
<froggles_> he probobly meant #kde
<tuxwulf> Jucato, Dr Willis> Check... I think I get it.. thanks!
<Jucato> tuxwulf: ubotu is an IRC bot. period
<Dr_Willis> Ubotu us just a simple bot :) he can also do some other neat tricks
<Dr_Willis> !find  rocks
<ubotu> Found: rocksndiamonds
<Dr_Willis> !info rocksndiamonds
<ubotu> rocksndiamonds: Arcade style game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3.2.3-3 (gutsy), package size 384 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<Dr_Willis> Thats a MUST get game for your Ubuntu install. :)
<kevin_> !find woot
<kevin_> didn't work
<ubotu> Package/file woot does not exist in gutsy
<kevin_> it did
<FireTek> got it... thanks :)
<kevin_> what is ubotus script/where can i get it?
<Jucato> ubotu: tell kevin_ about ubotu
<Dr_Willis> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kevin_> coooooool
<Dr_Willis> that site may say. :)
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: I think we've had enough !factoids in here already :)
<Dr_Willis> Jucato now if the people would READ them. :)
<hydrogen> !jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucato - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Dr_Willis: redirect the factoid, and they will notice :)
<hydrogen> Oo
<Dr_Willis> I wonder who put in the !love factoid.
<Jucato> it's an old one... can't recall
<kalorin_> anyone?
<kalorin_> xorg nvidia driver
<kalorin_> I can't get it to run the nvidia-xconfig
<kalorin_> just segfaults on me
<tuxwulf> So what does !Jucato do ...?
<Jucato> tuxwulf: nothing
<kalorin_> I hate to install the propriatary drivers because I think that's what blew up my upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<hydrogen> makes the Jucato angry that we keep highlighting him!
<hydrogen> right Jucato?
<tuxwulf> Jucato: Hydrogen is joking, I guess ...?
<Jucato> tuxwulf:  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about _______ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi <--- standard reply if there's no factoid or info about it
<Jucato> hydrogen: yes
<Jucato> tuxwulf: yes
<susana_> sala en español
<tuxwulf> Okay...!
<hydrogen> okay Jucato
<hydrogen> !es | susana_
<ubotu> susana_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jucato> hydrogen: although the highlighting is less annoying than the beeping....
 * Jucato has set konvi to beep when highlighted/PM'ed...
<tuxwulf> Interesting, and I thought ubotu was some arch-father of Ubuntu, multilingual and everything...
 * hydrogen uses the osd instead of teh beep
<tuxwulf> How come ubotu showed up in a new window in y Konversation ..?
<Jucato> you didn't read the wiki page about the bot did you?
<tuxwulf> Jucato > ... eh no.. I will do that right now ..
<kevin_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> there it is again.. for the *fourth time*!
<Dr_Willis> i dident do it. :)
<Jucato> of course you dident
<Dr_Willis> Im reading up on the Asus Eee machine. :)
<Dr_Willis> Looks cool. but its a bit more $$ then id heard.
<Jucato> it came out a bit more expensive than planned... yet still within budget
<Dr_Willis> For a toy for me for Xmas.. its a little harder to justify. But  I imagine in a few Mo. the prices will drop.
<Jucato> there will be 8GB and 16GB versions. imho it's more than just a toy. halfway to serious work :)
<Dr_Willis> I aint going to do any work with it. :)
<Dr_Willis> i plan on using it as a video/Comic book reader
<Dr_Willis> I figured as soon as i get one.. the wife will take it.. so i will need to get 2
<Jucato> hehe well if ever you do decide to do work on it, it will be possible :)
<Jucato> unlike other devices...
<Dr_Willis> I just wonder how well it can do video
<Jucato> it uses mplayer
<Dr_Willis> All i do with my laptop at work is watch videos :)
<Dr_Willis> and read .cbr comic book files
<Dr_Willis> and impress window users with my Linux-Fu
<Jucato> heh I'll probably use mine to read ebooks in bed, on the road, or around the house :)
<Jucato> *if* I get one :P
<hydrogen> all I do at work is not sleep for days on end..
<Dr_Willis> I was able to get a laptop on sale for like $350 for the wife a few weeks back.
<Dr_Willis> so getting this little thing. may get her mad at me. :)
<Jucato> hehe almost the same price as the Eee PC... except it's probably bigger/heavier, no SSD, etc.
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<Dr_Willis> but it has a CD/DVD burner.. and so forth...
<Dr_Willis> for her needs - she just sits it on her desk.. its only moved from one room to the next
<Jucato> :)
<Dr_Willis> and of Course she sets the REs to be 800x600 so EVERYTHING is real big...
<Jucato> different answers for different needs :)
<Dr_Willis> so she dosent need her glasses to play Solitare.
<roob> hello all im on a new insall of 7.10 and i cant seem to use konqueror to use the internet...im trying to set up my sources
<Dr_Willis> roob is Irc working?
<kevin_> does knetworkmanager work?
<roob> Dr_Willis: yea
<roob> im using konversation.
<roob> i can ping google.com
<Dr_Willis> So New Kubuntu install, IRC works, konqueror does not.
<roob> i just cant go there in konqueror
<Dr_Willis> put in the ip address of google. that you get from the Ping reply
<roob> possible old ~/.kde mucking things up?
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen other people pop in here with "irc works" "web browser dont" issues.. but never have seen a actual fix/problem/reason as to whats going on.
<roob> An error occurred while loading http://64.233.167.99:
<roob> Could not connect to host http://64.233.167.99/.
<Dr_Willis> or even How its possible.
<Jucato> usually a DNS problem afaik
<Dr_Willis> Hmm that url isent working here either. :)
<roob> what repositorys should i uncomment from my sources.list?
<Dr_Willis> http://64.233.167.99
<roob> Jucato when i ping it....it dns's dine
<kalorin`> seriously, is anyone using the xorg nvidia drivers?
<kalorin`> and having any luck with the nvidia-xconfig application?
<Dr_Willis> is NOT going to google for me either.
<kalorin`> mine just keeps segfaulting
<Jucato> kalorin`: you mean the "nv" drivers?
<kalorin`> no idea why
<kalorin`> yes
<kalorin`> Jucato, yes the nv drivers
<roob> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> ah. hm...
<Jucato> kalorin`: I'm not sure if the nv drivers use nvidia-xconfig in the first place...
<kalorin`> ah
<Jucato> just not sure, I always use nvidia-glx
<kalorin`> k
<roob> hmm
<roob> im gonna try somthing brb
<posingaspopular> Jucato keeps all thesuper secret video configurations under his cushions
 * Jucato doesn't have cushions :P
<posingaspopular> :(
<Jucato> :P
<kalorin`> what's the difference between that and using the one you can download from nvidia?
<Jucato> nvidia-glx vs nvidia.com driver?
<kalorin`> I had an ATI radeon card, nad I was using the ATI driver for it
<kalorin`> then I got this nvidia and got the nvidia driver
<kalorin`> when i tried to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 it blew up on some glLib stuff
<kalorin`> yeah nvidia-glx vs nvidia.com
<kalorin`> or for that matter nvidia-glx-new vs the others?
<Jucato> nvidia-glx is packaged and tested to run on *buntu. nvidia.com driver you'll have to do the heavy lifting yourself
<kalorin`> I just want to get it right so it doesn't blow up
<kalorin`> ah
<Jucato> nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new are the 3 types of drivers depending on the support for your card
<Jucato> !nvidia
<kalorin`> will it be able to do an upgrade without hopefully having a package that it needs to both install and update (that's what it saida bout this package)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roob> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<roob> tunrs out it was the old ~/.kde
<roob> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<kalorin`> ok I can go with the -new variety, i thin the 8600gt will do taht :0
<kalorin`> ok that's a winner
<kalorin`> thanks
<kalorin`> actually, it's the very newest version off the website from nvidia as well which is interesting
<john__> hello  ... alguien habla español???
<kalorin`> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> !info netstat
<ubotu> Package netstat does not exist in gutsy
<Lynoure> I'm getting weird hotplug behaviour: stuff basicly gets prompted for twice, once with my normal icon theme on the window, once with the default one.
<john__> gracias ...
<ardchoille> I typed "netstat" in a terminal and it was basically blank. Is it supposed to be blank?
 * center ÝØçÕÓÞ ÝÕ ÜÞÖÕâ ßàÞçØâÐâì ØÑÞ ÝÕßÞ-àãááÚØ
<mohsen> hello
<lubos_> when I start x by X command I can see mouse piinter as a cross(X) is it possible to change it to arrow?
<Lynoure> ardchoille: did you let it run its course or did you interrupt it after waiting a bit? :)
<Lynoure> ardchoille: it's not the fastest command in the world, by far
<ardchoille> Lynoure: netstat -n was faster
<posingaspopular> !hi | mohsen
<ubotu> mohsen: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Lynoure> ardchoille: yes, it is, no name lookups. I think they would have done well setting defaults the other way around
<mohsen> hi, I am first time in thie chat. must I somthing to do?
<ardchoille> Lynoure: I agree
<Lynoure> mohsen: nothing, really. Ask or answer support questions.
<ardchoille> mohsen: This channel is basically for help with Kubuntu. You can watch and learn, like I do, or you can ask questions :)
<meuhlol> hi all
<Lynoure> ardchoille: I assume you don't have the weird double prompt thing I described above?
<ardchoille> Lynoure: I don't
<Lynoure> ardchoille: ok, I'll dig into it a bit before taking in seriously, then :)
<posingaspopular> !hi | meuhlol
<ubotu> meuhlol: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<purpleposeidon> posingaspopular: .... wow. I am impressed.
<posingaspopular> purpleposeidon: at my ability to !hi everyone?
<purpleposeidon> At your lack of humanity.
<mohsen> I want to register in another Chat too, but I can not.  The Server is irc.freenode.de  and the Channel:#easy-club. can you help me?
<posingaspopular> im just busy with other homework....
<Jucato> mohsen: go to the freenode site for instructions on how to register a channel.
<Jucato> mohsen: or try to go to #freenode (or #freenode-social)
<kyled185> !hi | kyled185
<kyled185> well that's no fun
<zhaoyang> hi
<kyled185> greetings
<purpleposeidon> !hi | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zhaoyang> i'm new to irc
<purpleposeidon> !hi | !hi ubotu
<ubotu> !hi please see above
<purpleposeidon> oooh, tough guy, eh?
<kyled185> anyone know when KDE beta 4 binaries will become available
<zhaoyang> i'm using kubuntu
<zhaoyang> looking forward to KDE beta 4,too
<posingaspopular> kyled185: i know for sure that it's available for checkout via subversion, i can find out in two seconds
<Jucato> posingaspopular: he was looking for packages...
<Jucato> nixternal: ping ^^^^ :)
<contrast83> zhaoyang: Is that hitting the repos soon?
<nixternal> huh?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: yea i just pinged him in the loco chan
<Jucato> nixternal:  <kyled185> anyone know when KDE beta 4 binaries will become available
<Jucato> hahah! he's in demand :)
<nixternal> they are in our ppa, we need to fix a couple FTBS on kdelibs and kdebase, then upload to universe
<nixternal> gotta wait for the man to say yes though :
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> *the* man? oh ok :)
<kyled185> w00t
 * Jucato lets nixternal go to sleep now :)
<nixternal> thanks boss!
<nixternal> k'nite
<Jucato> hahaha ;)
<zhaoyang> a little slow
<purpleposeidon> lol
<zhaoyang> i couldn't tell there's much different between gnome
<contrast83> Gutsy is kicking my wireless card's arse... Could someone please help me out? I've tried pretty much everything at this point, and gotten nowhere.
<eagles0513875> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<kyled185> I've been having issues with my ipw3945 as well. I think I've just accepted that it's a crappy card and am getting on with life.
<purpleposeidon> How big are the repositories?
<eagles0513875> i need help with dpkging wicd as well as hydrogen i get an error
<contrast83> Well, this card worked pretty much flawlessly in Feisty. Now it'll just randomly lose the connection and rebooting is the only thing that gets it working again.
<eagles0513875> purpleposeidon: with all repos anabled there r about 23,000 pkgs
<purpleposeidon> Yes, but in GB?
<kyled185> contrast83, me too what kind of card do you have?
<purpleposeidon> contrast83: That's interesting, I have the same problem in fiesty
<eagles0513875> purple
<eagles0513875> i think u would be able to get all the repos cuz canonical is based in the uk
<contrast83> I've already tried restarting the networking and dbus init scripts, no dice. I also switched to wireless-tools from NetworkManager, which seemed to help for a little while, but maybe that was just an illusion.
<contrast83> Cisco Aironet
<eagles0513875> contrast83: did u uninstall it
<contrast83> eagles0513875: What, networkmanager? Yeah.
<eagles0513875> contrast83: i keep getting a dpkg error
<contrast83> Umm... ?
<zhaoyang> i gotta to the classroom,buy guys
<eagles0513875> when trying to install wicd and when i try tondencies remove network manager it says it will break depe
<contrast83> I'm unfamiliar with wicd.
<contrast83> I'm just using KWifiManager as a frontend to the wireless-tools CLI apps, which are installed by default.
<contrast83> You sure wicd doesn't depend on networkmanager?
<eagles0513875> contrast83: its a wired and wireless manager
<eagles0513875> well i got to go for now ill wry abou tthis when i get home
<contrast83> Good luck. Later
<eagles0513875> thanks times for a long day of java lecture 4 hrs of it
<contrast83> O_O
<eagles0513875> im an IT major so it comes with the degree lol
<eagles0513875> i enjoy it as long as we rnt learning somethign new then i get rather frustrated
<eagles0513875> later guys
<contrast83> lol I thought learning new things was the point of paying someone to lecture you about it. :-P
<tuxwulf> !ubotu | tuxwulf
<tuxwulf> ok
<divad> hello
<divad> is it possible to change the resolution in kubuntu?
<tuxwulf> Which movie player is suggested?
<tuxwulf> divad > Yes, but it depends on your hardware
<divad> vlc player, I hear is good
<divad> I have an intel intergrated video card. on xp I get 1024x768
<tuxwulf> And on Kubuntu...?
<divad> i dont know but it doesnt look like 1024x768. how do i find out?
<koyote> what would I use to convert flv to mpeg4?
<koyote> actually, I suppose mpeg4+aac for my ipod would be best
<tuxwulf> divad > K menu - system settings - monitor& display
<mohsen> Bye
<krawek> koyote: ffmpeg, mencoder...
<Safe> help, i need help setting up my wireless network?
<tuxwulf> Safe > Tell me...
<Safe> lol
<koyote> okay, I'll look. that's all I needed.
<Jucato> !wireless | Safe
<ubotu> Safe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Safe> card is active but i cannot connect to the web
<Ayabara> hey. I'm running kubuntu with ati graphics in "big desktop" mode. when I try to maximize emacs it won't work. on my primary laptop screen it doesn't fill the screen, and on the secondary it seems to try to maximize but gives up and snaps back to the size it was.
<kyled185> *cough* vi *cough*
<Safe> it says theres no linux driver for my card but it worked before
<Ayabara> kyled185: :-)
<supert0ne1> any word yet on kubuntu kde beta 4?
<Safe> whats the ndis wrapper program?
<Jucato> [14:02] <nixternal> they are in our ppa, we need to fix a couple FTBS on kdelibs and kdebase, then upload to universe [14:02] <nixternal> gotta wait for the man to say yes though :
<Jucato> supert0ne1: ^^^^
<divad> ok it is set at max. guess the task bar is just huge
<supert0ne1> heh
<Jucato> FTBS = Failed to Build from Source, btw
<tuxwulf> divad > That can be right-clicked and adjusted
<Safe> !ndis
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Safe> yeah those ubuntu docs are pretty worthless
<Safe> amd ou of date
<Safe> and out of date
<Safe> well i guess its back to ubuntu since theres so little documentation on kubuntu
<tuxwulf> Safe > I got all mine working on Kubuntu....
<Henri24> hi, kubuntu is wasted, grub is not doing its job, the HDD where kubuntu was is still working trough.. so i can fix grub from insde when it tries to boot ?
<Henri24> i know how to boot windows from the grub interface, just not how to save that
<Henri24> is urgent, can someone help me ?
<Novell> hi, is the profiles in knetworkmanager broken ? I tried setting up 3 different profiles, but it really doesn't seem to work. Whatever I do, I can't get it to set a static IP for two of the profiles, it just gets another IP I used for a different network.. I'm using gutsy
<Novell> the third one is using dhcp and seems to be set to dhcp correctly
<magneto73> buongiorno
<tuxwulf> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<sirjoshimus> has kde4 been released?
<tuxwulf> !wep | tuxwulf
<sirjoshimus> has kde4 been released?
<sirjoshimus> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sebr> sooo
<sebr> i have a bit of a catch 22
<sebr> seb@hammerhead:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sebr>    [snip]
<sebr>  /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: line 13: getopt: command not found
<sebr> seb@hammerhead:~$ sudo apt-get install util-linux
<sebr> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<progress0r> having a weird problem here. Just did a fresh install of gutsy. Apparantly i have no mixer. Bizarre. I cant see anything in dmesg either. If I go to a mixer it says 'select mixer' of which there are no choices. I have set it to alsa which i have always done before and it restarted but nada.
<Gambit> !iceape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceape - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gambit> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Iceweasel's homepage is http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/ with more detailed information at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<dad__> Hello
<dad__> Anyone here?  I've never used this
<sebr> yes
<kraut> moin
<kopi___> hi now im on live cd my x has crashed after installin nvidia-gl-new driver.....how do i fix this problem?.....im a newbie......can any one help?
<kopi___> hi now im on live cd my x has crashed after installin nvidia-gl-new driver.....how do i fix this problem?.....im a newbie......can any one help?
<se7en^Of^9> kopi___: change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf back to Driver nv and restart X
<kopi___> can any one help plz with how to restore x?
<kopi___> se7en^Of^9: how do i do that?
<kopi___> se7en^Of^9: how do i do that?.....im on live cd
<se7en^Of^9> kopi___: boot in your system and log in the terminal
<kopi___> se7en^Of^9:what do i do after that?
<se7en^Of^9> run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure your x server ... if you are finished run startx from the termimal and x should start again
<bazhang> kopi___: you installed the new driver, right? take out the live cd and reboot, then start up in safe mode change to nv then you'll be ok
<bazhang> or do it se7en^Of^9's way, kopi___
<bazhang> hmm. wonder if he did it.
<se7en^Of^9> bazhang: i think he is on the way ... :0
<bazhang> good to know se7en^Of^9 :}
<malik__> ow do i know if i have installed RC version or full version or kubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> sudo lsb_release -a malik__
<bazhang> also check if you have about 500 updates or so :} malik__
<bazhang> err that would be the beta..90 updates or thereabouts
<ardchoille> bazhang: Don't really need sudo for lsb_release
<malik__> its says ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<bazhang> ardchoille: ok. thanks! :}
<ardchoille> bazhang: On the other hand, it doesn't hurt anything either :)
<bazhang> malik__: are you up to date?
<bazhang> ardchoille: my thinking exactly :}
<malik__> how do i know that?
<ardchoille> malik__: sudo apt-get safe-upgrade
<malik__> ardchoille: nothin happened......says 0 installed or upgraded or removed
<ardchoille> malik__: Then your system is up to date
<bazhang> !welcome | malik__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> ugh
<ardchoille> I thought that was a valid factoid
<bazhang> me too
<bazhang> perhaps !hello is the one
<ardchoille> I remember !welcome being a vlid factoid. I think someone erased it
<Arsanerit> Hi, I'm trying to relay mail to a smarthost using SSL and SMTP AUTH with exim4, and I downloaded a certificate. How do I install the certificate and tell exim4 to use it?
<bazhang> well the bot was down yesterday, so maybe he still has the flu.
<bazhang> Arsanerit: which mail client?
<Arsanerit> bazhang: Forwarding with procmail and sending with mutt.
<bazhang> Arsanerit: anyone in #mutt?
<Arsanerit> bazhang: So the mail should be delivered to the local MTA, which should relay it to the relayhost/smarthost.
<Arsanerit> bazhang: Mutt is not involved.
<Arsanerit> bazhang: The configuration is exim.
<Arsanerit> bazhang: Whether I forward with procmail, send with 'mail' or 'mutt' or use another application, exim4 should relay my e-mail to the smarthost.
<bazhang> Arsanerit: nice to know; not really my limited area of knowledge--sorry
<Arsanerit> I will ask in #exim but it's kinda quiet.
<bazhang> Arsanerit: you could come back here when the true knowledge hounds are awake as well.
<Arsanerit> When is that?
<bazhang> 9-10 am edt
<Arsanerit> what is the current time in edt?
<ardchoille> Tuesday, November 6, 2007 at 4:24:12 AM EST
<ardchoille> Arsanerit:  http://www.timeanddate.com/
<Arsanerit> ardchoille: The timezone abbreviation is not unique, but okay.
<Arsanerit> Hm, I found a reference: http://lists.exim.org/lurker/message/20051015.144822.88a377c1.html this person is at the same uni as me
<ardchoille> Arsanerit: Oh, sorry, I thought you were looking for Eastern Daylight Time
<Arsanerit> Hmm
<Arsanerit> It seems exim4 does not support it: http://lists.exim.org/lurker/message/20051015.151258.b9b77e80.en.html
<Arsanerit> That is unfortunate.
<bazhang> sad to hear
<enoj_> Is there a good alternative to KNetworkManager, which alows for being connected to wired network and wireless at the same time?
<bazhang> enoj_: some have recommend wicd; never used it myself--wicd.longren.com
<bazhang> enoj_: oh wait--at the same time? why would you even want that?
<enoj_> Also, isn't it possible to use a 128-bit hex key for WEP with KNetworkManager? I try to connect but the option never appears, and I've tried with all the other options and it fails.. And it's not a problem with the network, I just configured a windows computer with the exact same credentials.. Any ideas?
<enoj_> bazhang: I'm unable to connect to a wireless network which uses 128-bit hex key for WEP .. (don't ask me why, not my network), and I want to be online using wired while trying to connect to wireless
<bazhang> enoj_: as far as I am aware, that is not possible--if you are wired, then the wireless can be configured, but having both at the same time doesn't work.
<enoj_> bazhang: well nevermind that then, it's not that important. Do you have any idea regarding 128-bit WEP hex ?
<ubuntu> siemano
<ubuntu> huj wam w dupe
<crolle17> where to start the firefox -profilemanager?
<bazhang> ubuntu: this an English language channel
<Jucato> crolle17: Press Alt+F2 and enter the command
<enoj_> And I'm really not trying to be rude or anything now, but shouldn't the NetworkManager utility really be improved, to be able to compare to the Windows options? In Windows you can't risk not being able to connect to your network, at least .. I've had a bunch of issues with Knetworkmanager, where I've been unable to connect to networks, while the windows computer connects and works immediately ..
<crolle17> Jucato, command == profilemanager?
<bazhang> enoj_: I've had tons of issues with knetworkmanager in the past as well, usually just connect via the command line
<Jucato> crolle17: "firefox -profilemanager" I think
<Jucato> not really sure
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> howcome it takes my limewire so long to open
<enoj_> bazhang: what tools do you use for that? I'm only aware of 'ifconfig', do you configure wireless there as well?
<crolle17> Jucato, but no profilemanager is openening
<Jucato> crolle17: I'm not sure of the command
<bazhang> enoj_: I tend to use iwconfig
<crolle17> Jucato, it just opens the firefox itself
<DonalR> enoj_ - the iwconfig is used to configure wireless
<enoj_> bazhang, DonalR: thanks
<bazhang> enoj_: no worries :}
<ardchoille> crolle17: does man firefox have anything interesting?
<ardchoille> Note to self: it helps to actually have the app installed before you try alunching man <app_name>
<Jucato> crolle17: what command are you entering? are you sure you didn't forget the dash before profilemanager?
<DonalR> enoj_ - I've found that 'iwconfig' and some of the GUI config tools sometimes conflict with one another on my lappy.  It may be dificult to use both
<crolle17> ardchoille, not at all
<crolle17> Jucato, firefox -profilemanager
<Jucato> hmmm
<Nipa> hello everyone
<bazhang> hi!
<Nipa> i've joined the IRC because i have a problem with my dualmonitor setup
<Nipa> i wish to use twinview,
<crolle17> ardchoille, in the man-page there is no profilemanager mentioned.
<Nipa> but i need one monitor 90 degrees rotated
<bazhang> !twinview | Nipa
<ubotu> Nipa: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Nipa> if i add in two lines in xorg.conf, it rotates both
<Nipa> wait, i have another idea
<Nipa> if i get rid of the dualmonitor support
<Nipa> i only have one monitor
<Nipa> the one that should be rotated
<Nipa> how can i use my OTHER monitor
<Nipa> with the one that should be rotated disabled?
<bazhang> Nipa: hardware-wise?
<enoj_> DonalR: well, I'm just thinking to screw knetworkmanager alltogether and learn iwconfig :)
<bazhang> enoj_: a wise choice
<Nipa> let me explain my situation: i have two monitors, a 15" and a 17"
<Nipa> my 17" is my main monitor
<Nipa> my 15" is a rotated monitor
<Nipa> now
<Nipa> in kubuntu
<Nipa> i've got both monitors working
<Nipa> but my 15" isn't rotated
<Nipa> and i want to use twinview: seperate x screen isn't the solution i want
<Nipa> and if that can't be done
<Nipa> how can i disable my 15"
<Nipa> and use my 17" primary?
<DonalR> enoj_ - I want to say that knetworkmanager runs as a 'daemon' of some sort.  You may find that things you set with 'iwconfig' change back unexpectedly sometimes if knetworkmanager is still hanging around
<bazhang> Nipa: try to keep your replies on a couple of lines, instead of using the enter bar for puncutation
<SteamMachine>  Hi, I'm looking for an app that will allow me to plan the layout of a house/room. Anyone know of such an app?
<Nipa> oh okay
<Nipa> i'm used to doing that, because i keep thinking i'll hit a character limit or something
<bazhang> Nipa: did you look at the twinview wiki posted above?
<Nipa> i'll have a look now, thanks
<bazhang> no problem
<enoj_> DonalR: so there's a deamon as well?
<DonalR> SteamMachine - Gimp comes to mind.  have different objects in the room as seperate layers and you should be able to move, resize, rotate, etc. each one seperatly
<SteamMachine> Hrm. It's possible - though not quite what I was hoping for.
<SteamMachine> I'll keep it in mind.
<ubuntu> jakie jest polecenie domontowania cd
<ubuntu> ????
<DonalR> enoj_ - I quoted "daemon" for a reason . . . I don't think the term in accurate
<DonalR> none the less I've whitnessed the two 'fighting' with one another on my lappy.
<bazhang> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<muchanic> SteamMachine - as an alternative to gimp, a vector program like inkscape might be easier to use
<enoj_> DonalR: Ok i'll check it out.. thanks for all your help
<DonalR> perhaps if you removed knetworkmanager, than maybe iwconfig would work better.  I am guessing, because I still use knetworkmanager without too many issues
<Nipa> okay, i've looked through, and come up with another idea: forcing the 15" to have 768x1024 resolution. what would that do?
<SteamMachine> muchanic: ah, possibly.
<bazhang> Nipa: test it out :}
<Nipa> and if it fails, what do i do?
<DonalR> nipa - well, hopefully you've backed up any files you've been messing with.  If it doesn't work, just restore the backup and you're where you started again
<Nipa> okay. here goes
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-pl
<steff> hi, where do i find a repository list that uses servers from a specific country. now the list contains servers from germany, but it would be nice if there is a place where i can get a list over servers from Denmark. is that posible?
<ubuntu> jest ktos z polski ???????????????????/
<bazhang> ubuntu: you need to type /join #ubuntu-pl
<DonalR> steff - I'm not sure that there are servers for every country.  Just stick with one that's fairly close to home and you should be fine
<ardchoille> !easysource | steff
<ubotu> steff: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bazhang> steff: in adept, there should be a drop down menu, first which would list 'servers from germany', click on it and see whether it allows you to choose those Danish servers
<steff> ardchoille: i try, thanks!
<bazhang> ardchoille: does source o matic still work? It was down during Feisty, at least
<steff> huh, i'm running gutsy
<ardchoille> bazhang: Not sure, I'll try it now
<steff> i can choose both gutsy and denmark so i think its good.! :)
<ardchoille> bazhang: Seems to be working here
<DonalR> steff - the instructions at http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic are pretty clear, and you should have no prob generating a list for gutsy.  BTW - there do appear to be servers for Denmark
<bazhang> ardchoille steff thanks! good to know
<steff> yep, that source-o-matic thing is pretty cool, actually
<bazhang> very
<tmske__> hi, after setting network settings manually (manual configuration), how can you revert to let knetworkmanager do everything automaticly again?
<DonalR> tmske - I think you just install / use knetworkmanager and it should just take over . . . I think
<tmske> DonalR: I chose manual configuration in the menu of knetworkmanager, but I can't disable those settings
<bazhang> tmske: do you have the knetworkmanager applet in your panel?
<ChameleonGemini> hello
<ssaamm4422> hi i'm just starting on linux and i installed gusty but i didn't want it to delete everything on my desktop so i didn't get the k screen  and now i want to download it were do i get it
<ardchoille> ssaamm4422: Do you mean the kde desktop?
<bazhang> ssaamm4422: when you say the 'k screen', what are you referring to?
<ssaamm4422> ehm yes thanks
<ssaamm4422> kde desktop
<ardchoille> ssaamm4422: If you are referring to the kde desktop environment, open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ssaamm4422> ok thanks alot
<ardchoille> ssaamm4422: Be aware that it will download a lot of packages
<DonalR> tmske - what bazhang said, and, what did you change in the manual configuration?
<tmske> bazhang, DonalR: yes I have the knetworkmanager applet
<bazhang> tmske: right clicking on it should bring up the option configure
<ssaamm4422> it didn't want to it said it was already a is the newest version
<tmske> bazhang: yes, but I don't see an option to let knetworkmanager take over, so that the manual configuration doesn't matter any more
<bazhang> ssaamm4422: are you sharing kubuntu with XP?
<ssaamm4422> no with vista
<tmske> I changed somthing about wireless, but now I don't want those settings anymore, I just want knetworkmanager to work automaticly again
<ssaamm4422> but it worked with my brothers desktop
<DonalR> tmske - do you recall what you changed?
<tmske> DonalR: yes, set a static ip, but I've undone that allready, I've set it to dhcp now but that doesn't solve the problem
<tmske> I think I should uncheck everything, because it's like that in my wired configuration where I didn't change anything, but I don't know how
<tmske> there is also a button "defaults" but it's not enabled...
<DonalR> tmske - what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<tmske> DonalR: kubuntu gutsy
<Hrast> Good Morning.. Can someone help me to get my Note Pavilion DV6000 work fine on Kubuntu 7.10?
<DonalR> tmske - I 'think' you should be able to go to the Network Interfaces tab, click on the interface you want to configure, click the Configure Interface button, and choose Automatic under the TCP/IP Address int the new window.  Make sure dhcp is chosen in the dropdown list
<bazhang> tmske: the phrase work automatically and knetworkmanager don't often happen together; some reason not to stick with current config (assuming it works)?
<DonalR> tmske - I also have 'Activate when computer starts' selected in my config
<bazhang> Hrast: you need to be more specific--what is the problem
<Hrast> bazhang, I must start my Note with the acpi=off command.. and the soud seems to be "locked" with the mouse..
<tmske> bazhang: because I switch networks a lot, and knetworkmanager did everything fine, untill I changed something in manual configuration, now I have to change things when I switch network
<Hrast> I cannot install the Nvidia driver as well.
<bazhang> Hrast: shared with Windows, or only the Kubuntu install?
<WaltzingAlong> tms
<Hrast> bazhang, I have XP Pro too.. but see, with Kubuntu 7.04 I had no such problems..
<WaltzingAlong> tmske: so remove the ethx lines in /etc/network/interfaces, knetworkmanager should take over again
<bazhang> Hrast: what do you mean sound is locked with mouse--screen freezes?
<los> hi the room
<Hrast> it seems so.. supose you log out.. it freezes.. If you move the mouse, the sound comes up, and it logs out..
<los> i would like to install gnome on kubuntu but not the whole desktop is this possible?
<WaltzingAlong> los: yes
<los> how?
<WaltzingAlong> los: install just the packages you need
<KLocek> hello
<Jucato> (although technically GNOME *is* a Desktop (Environment))
<los> i just need it for some apps like firestarter to run properly?
<bazhang> for those less discerning tastes, that is :}
<tmske> WaltzingAlong: thanks, it works :-)
<tmske> bazhang, DonalR: thanks for the time
<Hrast> Bazhang, it seems so.. supose you log out.. it freezes.. If you move the mouse, the sound comes up, and it logs out..
<Jucato> los: then just install the needed packages. Adept will take care of pulling those in
<DonalR> los - 'sudo aptitude install firestarter'
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<bazhang> tmske: good luck.
<los> i've allready tried that but firestarter after a while closes it's shelf..
<DonalR> tmske - fagedaboutit
<SpinBoson> hey
<SpinBoson> anyone try KDE4 beta yet?
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: yes
<DonalR> los - it has a shelf?  (not familiar with it)
<bazhang> SpinBoson: yes
<SpinBoson> Worth trying it? I mean, can I use it without it dying every 20 minutes?
<bazhang> SpinBoson: there is a current liveCD you could try, the compile your own one, not so sure
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: applications are in a very good shape, most of them are stable enought to be used, but workspace (almost plasma) is not stable yet
<emilsedgh> s/enought/enough
<colucci__> do you know where can i download a bi file in order to install divx plugin for mozilla firefox ???
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: So it's basically good enough to play around in, then go back to 3 for some serious work?
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: im using mix of them, i start a kde3 session + plasma and application from outside, when i need something that (for example) plasma panel hasnt, i use kicker (i hide it)
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: Do you find a lot that plasma doesn't have?
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: no, i found many things that plasma have
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: but it hasnt some basic things, like system tray
<DonalR> colucci - check out http://www.medibuntu.org/
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: Odd - I'd think that'd be one of the first things they'd bring in
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-mplayer | colucci__
<ubotu> colucci__: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<sjck> Where do i find my CD/DVD-Rom? media/?
<WaltzingAlong> SpinBoson: why is that
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: first thing to do for a major release 'is' libraries
<WaltzingAlong> foundation then cosmetics
<emilsedgh> i should say that i cannot wait for a working systray applet inside the panel
<SpinBoson> SpinBoson: True, so app development can be done. It's just turned into a common thing for me, I suppose?
<Goodgame> hi
<Goodgame> have someone ever used http://www.debuntu.org/iptables-how-to-share-your-internet-connection-p2 ?
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: Yeah I bet. Do you like the other changes?
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: I'm just trying to figure out if it's worth (possibly) screwing up my system
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: i love everything at there
<SpinBoson> wow there's a lot of packages for it
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: plasma is so cool, atm it does many jobs, except the basic ones :P
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: lol. go figure, right?
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: why you do not try it?
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: did you install all the packages or just kde4base?
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: I am about to =)
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: no, i compiled svn
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: thats so easy
<AwhFuj> one of the rare moments where i need to restart ym ubuntu box
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog | Goodgame
<ubotu> goodgame: guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: svn = ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info guidedog | Goodgame
<ubotu> goodgame: guidedog: NAT/masquerading/port-forwarding configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 124 kB, installed size 444 kB
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: oh, the kde repositories where the developers commit their changes to = latest possible
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: oh duh. it's like cvs but different. I knew that =)
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: yeah, svn is something like cvs
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: I've used it just had a brain fart
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: no, there is a tutorial in techbase.kde.org that helps you step by step to compile
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: Cool, i'll check it out
<OuZo> hi, im trying to setup a home network with 2 kubuntu pc's, they can both ping each other, were can i look for help? thanks
<emilsedgh> OuZo: whats the problem now?
<emilsedgh> OuZo: so whats the problem now?
<OuZo> smb:/ says it cant find any local workgroups
<OuZo> then it sugests i could be behind a firewall
<OuZo> which im not
<OuZo> or @ least im not aware i have any enabled
<emilsedgh> OuZo: why you use smb when they are both kubuntu? install openssh-server on one of them
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: So it looks pretty - but I can't run anything from inside plasma, it seems
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: ??
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: So I've got it open in a Xephyr window. There's no start menu or anything like it
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: hm, i open it in my kde3 session, kickoff menu is there
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: also there is a launcher named 'lancelot' (which is playground), thats cool too
<OuZo> emilsedgh: under "configure network connections" where it asks for "domain name", i take it can put anything but it must be the same on both pc's?
<emilsedgh> OuZo: i dunno about smb, but if install openssh-server you will be able to share files easily using ssh
<ubuntu> Hi all
<OuZo> emilsedgh:  well i would like to be able to browse for computers on the network...
<OuZo> graphically
<ubuntu> A fully-Linux network ?
<emilsedgh> OuZo: dunno, but openssh-server is reallyu easy to setup, you could use konqueror to browse and share files
<OuZo> ok thanks im trying it
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: ooo I found kickoff. It's nifty
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: yup
<SpinBoson> Can I disable strigi?
<contrast83> SpinBoson: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge strigi-daemon strigi-plugins
<SpinBoson> sweet ty. takes up way too much processor time
<contrast83> SpinBoson: Or do you just mean temporarily?
<contrast83> np
<SpinBoson> nope. It finds files, I know where my files are =)
<OuZo> were can i change the braudcast address in kde?
 * contrast83 longs for a dual-core processor so he can actually use things like desktop search
<contrast83> SpinBoson: Yeah, that's how I looked at things like Strigi for a long time too...
<SpinBoson> contrast83: What do you want it for then?
<contrast83> It's still useful though, for things like searching through browser history, meta info (id3 tags, .exif data for pictures, etc.), e-mails, and so forth.
<SpinBoson> I suppose so. All of those things have internal searches though, and they don't run all the time.
<contrast83> Internal searches?
<voicu> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<SpinBoson> my e-mail program has a search, my browser does, my mp3 player does
<contrast83> SpinBoson: I don't think you can, for example, search for a certain phrase that was on a web page in your browser history. Or am I missing something?
<SpinBoson> Hmmm that is true. This strigi thing kept track of all the text on all the websites I look at?
<reinhold> Riddell: I just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and now korganizer is severly broken. In particular, whenever I start korganizer, kontact gets started, too. And second, the IMAP resource no longer works (originally, kmail didn't even recognize the groupware folders any more, but after fixing this, korganizer still does not load anything from kmail).
<contrast83> I believe so, yes.
<SpinBoson> contrast83: I'm not sure I like that anyway =) But I can see its usefulness. If I was willing to waste the processing power, then yeah
<babinder> hello! ho can i install under kubuntu 7.10 nvidia driver? with ubuntu i can install the driver with "one klick"
<contrast83> babinder: You can in Kubuntu too. Did you not see a notification when you first logged in about restricted drivers?
<babinder> no
<babinder> i've installed kubuntu befor one hour and i'm searching for it
<contrast83> babinder: I forget the executable's name - I already uninstalled it. Try running restricted-manager-kde?
<babinder> there is it
<babinder> thx - i try the driver
<contrast83> That's weird that it didn't come up when you first logged in. Was there not even a little icon in your system tray that looks like a processor?
<contrast83> No problem.
<contrast83> Oh... Right.
<contrast83> babinder: Any luck?
<Xemanth> volume change - and + buttons on my keyboard, how do I know what it tries to change?
<Xemanth> where its configured
<contrast83> Xemanth: Erm... Not sure what you mean. Are the keys not working?
<Xemanth> ye they work, they change something
<Xemanth> not volume i think
<Xemanth> i can tune between 0% and 11%
<contrast83> But not past 11?
<Xemanth> nope
<contrast83> That's... strange. :-\
<Xemanth> hda-intel is my chip
<contrast83> They usually in/decrease the volume in 11% increments.
<Xemanth> card: HDA ATI SB and chip: Realtek ALC883
<contrast83> Did you consult with Google already?
<Xemanth> i even installed the latest alsa libs and stuff from source but still no go :(
<Xemanth> i don't know right words which to use in google
<contrast83> Ohh... That probably wasn't necessary. You may want to go ahead and uninstall that. I hope you didn't already delete the folders you compiled from?
<Xemanth> maybe fn+volume down and fn+volume up tries to change wrong volume settings
<funcrush> what is 'Queue Track' in desktop-dolphin?
<babinder> i think it's working
<contrast83> babinder: Did you reboot already?
<babinder> and now - how can i active 3d effects ;)
<babinder> no only xserver restartet
<contrast83> babinder: You need to reboot after installing nVidia's prop. drivers.
<babinder> ok - bye
<contrast83> Xemanth: Let's try this... Open Konsole and run alsamixer
<funcrush> anyone knows 'Medium System Folder' in gutsy?
<Xemanth> contrast83: already on
<Xemanth> contrast83: when i change volume from keyboard with fn+blablab buttons down and up nothing slides
<Xemanth> first selection in alsamixer in headphones
<Xemanth> is*
<[ifr0g]> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[ifr0g]> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<funcrush> what mean 'Flip Vertically' in desktop-dolphin?
<contrast83> Ohh ok... Right-click on KMix in the system tray -> Select Master Channel...
<contrast83> funcrush: It's only for images, right?
<Xemanth> interesting
<babinder> re
<funcrush> contrast83: I don't know exactly
<Xemanth> when i change from kmix mixel volume it changes pc speaker volume
<contrast83> funcrush: What's your native language, by the way?
<Xemanth> mixer*
<funcrush> contrast83: Korean....
<contrast83> Xemanth: This is after changing the master channel?
<babinder> and now how can i active the 3d effects ?
<funcrush> contrast83: My  English is bad :(
<babinder> or how can i install compiz fusion
<contrast83> funcrush: Were you unable to install Kubuntu in Korean? I'm thinking you should be able to.
<contrast83> !compiz | babinder
<ubotu> babinder: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<contrast83> babinder: <FusioBot> Compiz Fusion Icon is a tray icon that provides quick access to CCSM, Emerald Theme Manager, and basic functions (eg. switching/reloading WMs or WDs). For debian sid users, it is included in shame's repo. To install from GIT, do the following: git clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<funcrush> contrast83: ah.. I translate a package desktop-dolphin, even I can't insatll gusty cuz I can't upgrade and install
<Xemanth> contrast83: hehe, no didn't change master channel... it was pc speaker by default :D now its PCM, but still volume change with FN button doesn't work :(
<babinder> ok i try it
<funcrush> contrast83: I can't use so I can't get the word exactly
<Alarm> compiz fusion is something similar with beryl ?
<contrast83> funcrush: Ahh, I see
<contrast83> Alarm: Beryl's no longer developed or supported. Compiz-Fusion replaces it.
<Alarm> oh i see
<Alarm> didnt know that
<funcrush> contrast83: I don't know why I can't upgrade to gutsy or install it :(.. sigh
<contrast83> Alarm: Compiz-Fusion's the result of the re-merging of the Compiz and Beryl projects.
<funcrush> contrast83: anyway, 'flip vertically ' used in image file?
<Alarm> compiz doesnt exist either anymore ?
<reinhold> Does anyone else experience strange lockups (kmail, konsole, kicker) in gutsy? Every now and then, kmail will simply lock up for about a minute. AFter that it works again.
<contrast83> funcrush: Kind of like turning it upside down, but rather than turning, it *flips* it, like looking in a mirror... Sorry that's not a very good explanation.
<funcrush> contrast83: these are left, 'Flip Vertically', 'Flip Horizontally', 'Mail as Attachment..', 'Open Medium System Folder', can you help me?
<contrast83> Alarm: It does.
<malik_> how do i start compiz in kubuntu 7.10 ?becoz its not starting by default
<contrast83> But Compiz-Extra doesn't, IIRC.
<contrast83> !compiz | malik
<ubotu> malik: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dennisv> why is there no image editor in gutsy (eg krita)? it's not hard to install it, but I just wonder why it's not included by default?
<contrast83> dennisv: OpenOffice.org Draw?
<funcrush> contrast83: well well u are very busy, I'll try resolve my self :) thx for helping
<contrast83> funcrush: np, good luck
<funcrush> contrast83: thx
<dennisv> contrast83 you're right (although I prefer krita)
<Xemanth> welcome back, me
<contrast83> Yeah... I think even though Krita might be a bit better, it was a wise decision to only go with apps from one suite.
<Xemanth> konversation killed itself
<funcrush> anybody knows what mean 'Mail as attachment..'???
<contrast83> yikes
<Alarm> funcrush,  to send the mail as a file attachment. as a file
<funcrush> Alarm: send a mail which include a mail?
<Alarm> yeap
<funcrush> ah I see thank you:)
 * contrast83 respectfully wonders if funcrush might be better off trying to contribute in ways other than translating apps. :-)
<contrast83> Xemanth: So now your volume keys aren't doing anything, or it's just still capping at 11%?
<Xemanth> same than before
<contrast83> You set the master channel to PCM?
<Xemanth> contrast83: yeah
<contrast83> What happens when you set it to Master?
<Xemanth> from where does 'fn+volume up' and 'fn+volume down' read its settings
<Xemanth> i can now tune pcm volume from kmix easier
<jesus_> hi! does anyone now how to show the UUID of my external drive? its device name is /dev/sda1
<contrast83> Xemanth: The master channel should be set to Master. Did you try that already?
<Xemanth> yeah
<contrast83> Hmm...
<contrast83> Xemanth: Settings -> Configure Global Shortcuts
<jesus_> please can someone tell me the command to show the UUID of my external drive? /dev/sda1
<contrast83> jesus_: Sorry, man. I have no idea.
<Alarm> jesus_,  i suppose to have an id , it has to be a user. sda1 is a device
<jesus_> yes but i need something called UUID to bind the device into the fstab (i think)
<Alarm> thats the users id
<Alarm> that will be able to mount it
<contrast83> Erm... I recently read something about partitions and such having their own UUID's. I have no idea how one would find it out though.
<jesus_> okay... my two other drives have completely different UUIDs...aren they specific for each device? it looks like some kind of hardware adress
<contrast83> jesus_: Are you just trying to make it so it automatically mounts on boot?
<Alarm> why would this be needed in the fstab ?
<bob__> can someone tell me if .gnupg folder in my home folder should have root permissions like mine does?
<reinhold> Alarm: the UUID is the unique ID of a harddisk. You can then mount /dev/disks/by-uuid/YOUR-ID and have different mount-points for different external hard disks.
<Alarm> didnt know that
<funcrush> what is 'Medium System Folder' in gutsy? somebody help me plz ^^
<Dragnslcr> jesus_- sudo vol_id /dev/whatever
<reinhold> Alarm: Sorry, UUID is the ID of a partition...
<Dragnslcr> By the way, I found that in the first result from Google for "find uuid of hard drive"
<bob__> should the .gnupg folder in my home folder be locked - anyone please?
<jesus_> thank you dragonslicer!
<poison--> mornin guys
<jesus_> i googled myself and didnt find it! :-) must be the false search item
<Xemanth> contrast83: i rechose shortcuts to my fn+volumeup and down buttons, kde recognices my buttons but still no go :(
<Xemanth> really, really odd
<contrast83> Xemanth: And you *are* able to raise the volume as much as you like in alsamixer, right?
<Xemanth> contrast83: yeah, and it even changes hearable volume :)
<Xemanth> volume->sound
<Xemanth> contrast83: no
<Xemanth> contrast83: i read your sentence wrong :D
<contrast83> hmm
<Xemanth> contrast83: now i can mute volume with FN+Mute, but volume sliding ain't working
<contrast83> i'd google around for the model of your sound card and "ubuntu"
<contrast83> if that fails, try replacing "ubuntu" with "linux"... and if that fails, file a bug report. sorry, not sure what else to tell ya at this point.
<Xemanth> blah :(
<Xemanth> stupid keyboard shortcut :(
<Xemanth> shortcuts*
<|dthacker|> Hi, I'm trying to set up kmail and I'm getting an "unrecognized transport protocol" when I try to send.  How can I debug this?
<nosrednaekim> |dthacker|: smtp right?
<|dthacker|> yes,it should be.
<nosrednaekim> are you sure you have server right?
<nosrednaekim> it may need a prefix of smtp.<domain>
<|dthacker|> nosrednaekim: It's smtp.central.cox.net
<nosrednaekim> hmmm.
<funcrush> anyone knows why I don't have permission in upload page of launchpad (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/dolphin/+pots/desktop-dolphin/ko/+upload)
<nosrednaekim> are you trying to send it encrypted or the password in another way other than plain text
<nosrednaekim> funcrush: what are you trying to upload?
<|dthacker|> In the past, the server has not required authentication...
<funcrush> nosrednaekim : po_desktop_dolphin-ko.po   file
<nosrednaekim> funcrush: you can't upload stuff to the actual source unless you are a officail developer for that app..
<nosrednaekim> (or a MoTu
<funcrush> nosrednaekim : yup i see thx for helping:)
<|dthacker|> adding login/pw did not help.  Let's try setting this account as default....
<bosnianboy> hi all
<|dthacker|> nope, that didn't work.  this is puzzling...
<bosnianboy> got problem with kubuntu 7.10
<bosnianboy> network...
<nosrednaekim> bosnianboy: go ahead...
<bosnianboy> dhcp... manual... nthn works
<bosnianboy> blacklist inet6...
<funcrush> anyway, everybody have a good day:) cya
<bosnianboy> reboot
<bosnianboy>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nosrednaekim> bosnianboy: what chipset is it?
<bosnianboy> lspci ?
<bosnianboy> via
<nosrednaekim> bosnianboy: via's should work...
<bosnianboy> should... but I wouldn be here...
<nosrednaekim> :D
<nosrednaekim> bosnianboy: does ifconfig show it?
<bosnianboy> show what ?
<nosrednaekim> the interface
<rohan> i read in a review that i can use a bluetooth mobile to lock kde. how do i do that on kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> noooo clue
<bosnianboy> how do I uninstall avahi ?
<nosrednaekim> bosnianboy: I think its part of zeroconf
<downix> Ok, Windows just lost the last reason I ran a copy
<downix> Kubuntu just sucessfully ran my game
<rohan> downix: and that was ?
<nosrednaekim> !ahavi
<nosrednaekim> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ahavi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<downix> rohan: City of Heroes, on Wine
<nosrednaekim> :D
<downix> ran twice as fast on the same hardware, and looked slicker
<downix> (literally twice as fast, went from 16fps to 32fps)
<SpinBoson> downix: That's awesome you got it to work
<SpinBoson> downix: I've yet to try WoW on it
<downix> I tried WoW before, after CoH it felt like a major step backwards.
<downix> WoW == EQ with prettier graphics to me
<downix> But, to each their own
<bosnianboy> apt-get remove avahi-daemon ... network-manager... bla bla bla
<downix> there's a reason why EQ is still played after all these years
<bosnianboy> remind me never to use kubuntu again...
<downix> bosnianboy: hrm?
<downix> Why didn't he just use add/remove programs?
<SpinBoson> I asked this earlier but I dont know if the person is still here: anyone check out kde4?
<Lynoure> SpinBoson: it's there, but not officially supported by Kubuntu yet.
<SpinBoson> Lynoure: I know. I'm just wondering if anyone's used it
<boubbin> i have keyboard with intehrated media buttons, but kmix has binded the volumebutton to its volumecontrol's, id like it to unbind it so i can bind the buttons to affect amarok instead.
<boubbin> integrated*
<Lynoure> SpinBoson: I don't because many of my fave things are not ported to QT4 yet, so I cannot bother.
<Lynoure> SpinBoson: try on #kde4, I bet one exists
<emilsedgh> we should have a #kubuntu-kde4 channel too!
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: Ha it was you i was talking to =)  I was going to ask - all you did was build the svn version right? the 4.0 beta?
<emilsedgh> svn versions are not beta or alpha o foo...they are like r<revisionNumber> were the revision number is the number of the last commit
<poison--> anyone used a barcode printer with gutsy?
<emilsedgh> i have r733335
<Jucato> emilsedgh: unless he gets from tags/ instead of trunk/... then there are alphas and betas...
<emilsedgh> Jucato_: then thats not called 'svn', is that?
<Jucato> but then what's the point of building from SVN :)
<|dthacker|> argh.  removing the server name didn't help.  what does this smtp server want?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: it's still SVN
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: I tried building the 4.0 beta at http://download.kde.org/unstable/3.95/src/platform/kdebase-runtime-3.95.0.tar.bz2 etc. But it complains that it needs a bunch of other stuff
<yavir> kubuntu gutsy + compiz-fusion = problems with kicker. it crashes sometimes. is it normal?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: sure thats 'svn' but thats not 'svn', you know what do ie mean?! :P
<Jucato> emilsedgh: svn has three main branches: tags (milestone releases), branches, and trunk (main development)... but I now you know that already :P
<nico_> kde suck
<nico_> ops
<nico_> hello
<emilsedgh> hehe
<nico_> konqueror doesn't allow me to browse internet, why?
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: How do find out what version I'm building?
<nico_> it's seem like it is off line
<yavir> because kde sucks, you've already said that
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: follow this: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<nico_> yes but i'm using konversation and it work
<victoram> ha
<downix> I love KDE
<yavir> true
<downix> almost as much as E
<nico_> E? Enlightment?
<infosistem> hi all
<yavir> E - Explorer... ^D
<yavir> :D
<SpinBoson> E is nifty also
<SpinBoson> very pretty
<downix> Enlightenment
<SpinBoson> emilsedgh: that's what I'm following =)
<downix> used it since 0.14
<victoram> alguem fala portugues?
<Jucato> !pt | victoram
<ubotu> victoram: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nico_> (this is a try) ciao
<emilsedgh> SpinBoson: so go to your src/kdelibs and type svn info
<nico_> prova
<nico_> anybody speak italian?
<Jucato> ubotu: tell nico_ about it
<yavir> anybody speak chinese
<nico_> speak or speaCk?
<nico_> uhm
<yavir> speakuk
<SpinBoson> ah
<Jucato> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<SpinBoson> 733480, apparently
<Jucato> !it | nico_
<ubotu> nico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jussi01> Hmmm, got a small issue, wondering if someone knows how to fix it. If unplug the power cord on my laptop, the screen dims a bit - this is good, it saves battery etc. However, when i plug back in the screen does not brighten back up - and I cannot find a way to do so. The only thing that works is to resart. anyone got a fix?
<Xemanth> yavir: do you mean can anybody write chinese? or understand chinese
<yavir> that was just for fun..
<yavir> does anybody know whta to do with that damn kicker, i'm tired of CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC to fix that..
<tuxwulf> I do
<SpinBoson> Mmmm compiling kde4 is sloooooow =)
<yavir> no problems with kwin. jusy with compiz
<Jucato> SpinBoson: you're compiling something big. of course it's slower than compiling a single app :)
<emilsedgh> jussio1: what happens if you press fn+<up>/<down> (or pageup/pagedown instead?
<yavir> tuxwulf, what i need to do?
<SpinBoson> I know that =) I've done all this before, it's just time-consuming =)
<Jucato> SpinBoson: but if you have ever tried to compile something like openoffice or firefox...
<SpinBoson> I've compiled kernels etc
<Jucato> bah. still not the same :)
<tuxwulf> yavir: What is the Chinese question?
<Jucato> kernels are smaller (depending on how you've configured it)
<MementoMori> when I plug my webcam ubuntu loads a kernel module, I want to develop a my own driver so I dont want it to loads the module. How can I tell it to makes its own business?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you have svn?
<Jucato> not right now
<yavir> aaa.. it was just a joke, i don't speak chinese well. just a couple of phrase like "nihao", "zhe shi...", "yi, er,san ,si..."
<emilsedgh> Jucato: get it and join us in #kde4-krush on saturdays
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i was excepting to see you there
 * Jucato is too busy doing something else..
<Jucato> I would have loved to... but I have some reasons :)
<tuxwulf> yavir: ...Cool....that will get you around qute well...
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so i hope that you will get enough time soon
<Jucato> probably by december ;)
<yavir> tuxwulf:
<yavir> are form there or just know chinese lang?
<tuxwulf> yavir : just studied Chinese
<student> hi all
<Prorok> m
<Prorok> Any polish here?
<yavir> have you ever been there?
<Jucato> !pl | Prorok
<ubotu> Prorok: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SpinBoson> yavir: I have
<Prorok> In poland?
<Prorok> PD
<Prorok> :D*
<SpinBoson> Oooo done building kdelibs! on to the next....
<malik_> i have installed compiz and its emerald theme manager without any error msgz and downloaded some themes into but i still can figure out how to enable or start using those themes plus cube effect is not happening............................can any one help?
<yavir> where actually?
<Prorok> Kraków, Crocow
<tuxwulf> yavir > .. me...?
<SpinBoson> yavir: Sichuan, Beijing and Shanghai
<Prorok> hah:D
<downix> The only thing I miss with Konq is flash
<Lynoure> my konq has flash, I'm pretty sure.. (not home, so cannot check)
<Jucato> downix: hmm?
<|dthacker|> Is there a way to get the actual dialogue between kmail and the mail server?  Can I enable a log somewhere?
<yavir> <malik_>: you need to set @horizontal virtual size in general options to at least 4 to get the cube
<Prorok> damm kubuntu, I don't get it ;p
<downix> Lynoure:  not seeing any of my usual flash sites working, such as Pandora
<Prorok> i like windows xp :D
<Jucato> downix: have you installed flashplugin-nonfree already?
<downix> Jucato: not yet
<downix> Prorok:  nobody's forcing you to run Kubuntu if you don't want to
<yavir> malik_: general ->Desktop Size
<Jucato> downix: then that's the reason why you don't have Flash working
<garry> malik: I haven't tried to do the 3d desktop, but in MandrivaOne the command to swing it was either Ctrl+Alt+left/right or Alt+left/right.. Something like that.. Assuming you've got it installed.. 8^)
<Prorok> I know that ^^ but i am on lesson now, (inforatics) and I must run Kubuntu ^^
<Lynoure> Prorok: you can use whatever you wish, just don't come here trolling about it
<student> jestes
<student> PROROK
<Prorok> nom]
<student> jazda z kurwami
<yavir> SpinBoson: lucky:) I 've been only to Dalian
<Prorok> kto następny?
<yavir> nikto
<nico__> why i can access internet only with konversation?
<yavir> its a doom
<nico__> konqueror and akregator doesn work
<Jucato> Prorok: English only in here please
<|dthacker|> nico_: what happens if you try to go to google with konqueror?
<Prorok> Gee, i get baned in 3 sec
<Prorok> :D
<malik_> yavir: how do i do that?....i didnt really get what u mean......im just a newbie
<Prorok> Kiss my ASS.
<downix> jucato:  trying now to figure out how to install it
<Jucato> Prorok: stop that
<nico__> |dthacker|: Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<Prorok> Or what...?
<Jucato> downix: just "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Jucato> downix: or use Adept Manager
<MementoMori> nico__: apri una konsole e  prova un ping
<yavir> hmm.. press K menu, then Settings->Advanced Destop Effect.... there you need to choose Genral section in the top of the page
<Prorok> Bla bla bla.. You will never catch me...
<Prorok> hhahahahaha
<Jucato> Prorok: please behave or leave. this channel is for Kubuntu user support (in English)
<Prorok> fuck you. bb
<tuxwulf> Which bringd up a question I have been meaning to ask...
<nico__> MementoMori: ping work well in console
<Jucato> ok
<tuxwulf> Is it possible to ignore ppl here ...?
<Jucato> tuxwulf: no need to. he's gone
<Jucato> tuxwulf: you can also right-click on a nick and select Ignore
<downix> got an error, which told me the solution, there we go
<nico__> MementoMori: non posso chattare in prv perche non sono registrato a quanto pare
<tuxwulf> Jucato > Check ...! Thanks!
<MementoMori> nico__: join here #xxxxxxxxx
<yavir> malik: set these params as i wrote, then turn on "Destop Cube" and "Rotate Cube". after that you need only to press Ctrl+Alt+ plus mouse button 1 and try to rotate you cube
<yavir> bye everyone
<xtatic> hi
<hansen> any fortran users here? (no jokes please :)
 * Jucato thinks they'd be in #fortran if it exists :)
<SpinBoson> hansen: yup
<hansen> my problem is specific to the gutsy gfortran packages
<hansen> Install "g77" and you get gcc-3.4+g77-3.4, install "gfortran" and you get gcc-4.2+gfortran-4.2. The default gcc is 4.1.3, ie. none of the ones you get with the fortran packages
<xtatic> does anybody here knows how to hack? For Example.. To Join from Your Pc To Another Pc Without The Other Person Knowing...
<downix> xtatic:  to hack is to modify programming.  You're talking about cracking, not hacking.
<hansen> so to get a fortran compiler that matches the 4.1.3 gcc that is the default compiler, I have to install gfortran-4.1 (which provides a g77 binary and not a gfortran binary to make the joke complete)
<hansen> any idea why it's so messy?
<Jucato> xtatic: 1. That's cracking as downix said, and 2. we don't condone illegal activities here
<downix> xtatic:  if you're going to go to random channels at least get the terminology right.
<SpinBoson> hansen: No idea why it's so messy, but does it really matter? I use f95 which works... do you need a specific compiler for a specific purpose?
<xtatic> i was just kidding..
<downix> ok, installed the flashplayer and konq still doesn't show flash
<_Shade_> how do i determine iwhether my cpu's 64 bit or not?
<bazhang> what'd I miss?
<Jucato> downix: in Konqueror, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins -> Scan for new plugins button
<MementoMori> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<downix> _shade_: which CPU do you have?
<hansen> SpinBoson: problem is linking. I have a mixed C/C++/FORTRAN project. the fortran stuff is build into a static lib and in the end it's linked together with everything else. g++ is used for linking
<malik__> hello ppl again, cant seem to get emarald theme manager in kubuntu to use any of the themes its showing that it has, how do i go around that?
<xtatic> look its my first time here Plus its my first time using linux... so shine some light to me ... what does linux Kubuntu do?
<SpinBoson> hansen: sec brb
<hansen> SpinBoson: and the version of the g++ used for linking determines the version of libgfortran that it links to, and here it breaks if the version dont match
<Jucato> !kubuntu > xtatic
<bazhang> xtatic: what do you want it to do? pretty everything windows and mac do, only better and faster :}
<Jucato> xtatic: read the message the bot sent you
<downix> jucato:  Man I've lived in CLI for too long....
<SpinBoson> hansen: Force it to use a specific version
<Jucato> downix: come into the light!!! :D
<downix> xtatic:  Anything you want it to if you give it enough time.
<_Shade_> downix: an intel cpu here
<bazhang> haha Quo Vadis Jucato? :}
<hansen> SpinBoson: how do I do that? the libgfortran.so symlink is inside the version-specific subdir of /use/lib/gcc/
<endo602> question: i get "can't get /etc/mtab~ lock filesmbmount failed: 1" when mounting from fstab
<Jucato> bazhang: :P
<downix> _Shade_: then likely 32-bit unless you have a Xeon.  The Core/Pentium 64-bit modes are not worth the effort in my experience.
<xtatic> tnx guys
<_Shade_> downix: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2140  @ 1.60GHz
<endo602> someone know that issue
<downix> _Shade_: you *have* a 64-bit mode with it, but performance is hardly optimal.  I have the same CPU, and performance in 64-bit mode was worse than 32-bit mode.
<hansen> ok, with default gcc/g++ (4.1.3) and gfortran-4.1 and all the other g77/gfortran packages removed it works!
<SpinBoson> hansen: Do you know which version you need?
<SpinBoson> hansen: Okay then =)
<_Shade_> downix: so i should use 32 bit binaries rather?
<hansen> I think the code is not picky, it will work with either f77 or f95
<SpinBoson> hansen: f95 will compile f77 code
<hansen> for gcc-4.1.3 the matching fortran compiler is f77
<downix> _Shade_:  I'd recommend it, yes.
<SpinBoson> hansen: I just checked the other way around: my f77 is linked to 3.4.6, f95 is linked to 4.2.1
<SpinBoson> hansen: but gcc tells me it's version 4.1.3 hahaha this makes no sense
<hansen> SpinBoson:  yes, that's the setup I had initially. the code got compiled with f95 (gcc-4.2, libgfortran-2), but linking was done with default gcc (gcc-4.1, libgfortran-1) => disaster
<Alarm> Jucato,  hello, yesterday i was asking about theme installation, and you mentioned about one file that i had to edit by my self
<hansen> SpinBoson: but thanks for agreeing with me that it makes no sense :)
<Alarm> could you please remind me ?
<Jucato> Alarm: what kind of theme was it?
<Alarm> kdm
 * Jucato can't remember either :P
<_Shade_> and how can i check if the installed system is 32 or 64 bit?
<Alarm> had to do with debian, that it wasnt changing cause of on file (guess i am in the wrong channel :P)
<endo602> anyone know anything about my problem?
<spawn57> hi, do any of you know how to get compiz-kde in kubuntu working?
<Jucato> Alarm: aaah.hm... you actually don't need to. afaik the kdmtheme manager was patched to make it work on Kubuntu... but in case it still doesn't, you need to go to /etc/default/kdm.d/ and copy the file there, rename it to have a higher number, and edit that instead
<Alarm> what do u mean to rename it to the higher nunmber ? and which was the filename :)
<Jucato> Alarm: it's 20-something-something by default, copy that file and give it a higher number in the filename, like 30-something-something
<Jucato> Alarm: have you tested the kdmtheme app already?
<Alarm> ok, i will do that
<Alarm> test it how ? well it runs, it adds the themes, but thats all
<Jucato> it doesn't apply the new theme?
<Jucato> I mean it doesn't let you change themes?
<Alarm> no
<Alarm> i can change themes, choose which one i want. but they dont take effect
<Jucato> how are you testing it?
<Alarm> when i run again the theme manager , the checkbox "activate" is disabled
<Alarm> well rebooting computer or restarting x
<Jucato> hm.. strange..
<nico__> how can i disable view of backup file (for example for mytextfile~) on my desktop?
<Jucato> ok then, time to change it manually :)
<nico__> i just want to see mytextfile, not also mytextfile~
<Alarm> one more tip. you said "copy the file there," didnt mention which file
<Jucato> <Jucato> Alarm: it's 20-something-something by default, copy that file and give it a higher number in the filename, like 30-something-something
<Jucato> I did. and there should only be one file there by default
<Alarm> in the /kdm.d there is no file at all
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato>  /etc/default/kdm.d/ ?
<Alarm> nop. its an empty dir
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato_> there should be a 20_kubuntu_default_settings file int there
<Alarm> there isnt , i will google it
<Alarm> in case i will find out i'll let you know :)
<Jucato> Alarm: by any chance, are you on a default Kubuntu install? do you have kubuntu-default-settings installed?
<Alarm> not at all
<Alarm> i'm on debian
<Jucato> that would explain it :P
<Alarm> :)
 * Jucato wants to thwack Alarm on the head
<Alarm> hehe, do so :)
<Jucato> Alarm: iirc, I also told you to ask in #debian :P
<Alarm> i'll do that also
<Alarm> iceweasel is allready on the search as well
<xtatic> guys..
<xtatic> sry from interrupting u.. bt.. what exactly do u do with kubuntu ..?:/
<tuxwulf> play with linux and kde
<bazhang> xtatic: as many said before, what do you want to do with it? surf the web, watch vids, etc? same as Windows or Mac, just better :}
<downix> xtatic:  On this machine I play my MMO and do work.  On my other one, I run a webserver and database server.  On the third one, my son studies for his homework.
<RurouniJones> Good evening all, new laptop finally arrived (Hurrah), installed Gutsy on it (Hurrah and shazam). All is working well apart from one thing:
<downix> RurouniJones: if you say wireless I'll laugh
<RurouniJones> At random times Kubutu decides that it is no longer plugged into the mains
<RurouniJones> and switches to battery mode
<RurouniJones> A minute or so later it realises it was plugged in all along and engages main mode again
<RurouniJones> Now before I start thinking hardware issues, has anyone had this on a Centrino laptop?
<hero> shazam, eh?
<bazhang> RurouniJones: thinkpad?
<RurouniJones> No, MSI
<downix> RurouniJones: I had the same problem on my wifes old Inspiron laptop, but that was while running Windows.
<RurouniJones> Although I just found a post on the ubuntu forums that seems to be the same (Reads)
<alessio> hi u all!!!
<alessio> anyone could help me?
<bazhang> RurouniJones: let the battery run down after a full charge--then plug it in and recharge it
<RurouniJones> Eugh, looks like it isn't just me, other MSI users are having the same problem
<bazhang> !ask | alessio
<ubotu> alessio: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alessio> I've problem booting windows vista with grub :(
<alessio> ok ty :D
<alessio> i had vista installed
<alessio> than decided to install ubuntu 7.1
<RurouniJones> bazhang: Is this a "I think this may work" or a confirmed solution?
<alessio> in grub menu there's vista option but when i choose it to boot
<alessio> it just restart my computer
<bazhang> RurouniJones: this is accepted practice with a new device
<alessio> i can't undestand what's the problem
<bazhang> alessio: dual boot vista and Kubuntu?
<alessio> yes
<alessio> not kubuntu just ubuntu
<RurouniJones> Ok, I'll give it a go, althouhg judging by the numer of other users having this issue I don't think it will be the final solution ;)
<alessio> but i think its the same
<bazhang> alessio: probably want to join #ubuntu
<alessio> ok i thought could be the same but i'll join #ubuntu thank you anyway bye ;)
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> RurouniJones: this will extend your battery life--as far as the problem you have now, first do this, then see if it re-appears
<tzanger> good morning
<bazhang> hi!
<tzanger> I see cups has been updated, but I still cannot print ot a remote cups server from my local one... but if I tell kde that the only cups server is the remote one, it works great
<tzanger> does *anyone* have cups-->cups-->printer printing working??
<RurouniJones> ok cheers bazhang
<bazhang> RurouniJones: no problem :}
<RurouniJones> luckily with this laptop draining the battery should take, oooof 20 minutes?
<bazhang> RurouniJones: :}
<timri> tzanger: Had similar pbs this morning, had to restart the server
<tzanger> timri: I've had this problem for 2 months now
<tzanger> it's like the 'ipp' helper program is screwed
<timri> tzanger: Ouch! dont know about that, unfortunately
<timri> tzanger: Do you have some meaningful error mesages in /var/log/cups/* ?
<jjones> Woohoo, ok, internet works on new machine, how can you force adept installer to refresh the sources, since I am now online I want to see the online repositories
<bazhang> jjones: why force them?
<timri> jjones: Menu Adept -> manage repositories
<jjones> the repositories are showing up in the edit source menu
<jjones> but whe I go to the main pakacg selection it can onlt see the 1000 or so that are on the CD
<bazhang> jjones: you need to disable the cd and enable the other repos
<timri> jjones: And then choose "fetch updates"
<jjones> via adept, or is there an easier way to do it (Like uncommenting a config file)
<timri> jjones: Uncomment repos in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<jjones> Just has a look, already uncommented
<jjones> the universe repos anyway
<timri> jjones: then issue sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<timri> jjones: make sure adept is closed, though
<rgreening> /joinh #ubuntu-doc
<timri> rgreening: typo :)
<rgreening> lol
<jjones> yep, that did it, thanks timri
<rgreening> yup. I can't spel
<endo602> question: I can mount sambashare in cmd prompt but i cant get it to mount in fstab, please help
<tatters> fresh install of ubuntu IPW2200 wireless works perfect with  wpa2 AES and 255 (64 hex) passphrase,,,,install Kubuntu desktop Wireless and IPW2200 Broke  :(
<tatters> Is kubuntu poor mans ubuntu?
<timri> endo602: For a quick gui solution: aptitude install smb4k
<downix> tatters: no
<bazhang> tatters: reverse that, then yes
<timri> tatters: Catch much?
<tatters> Y does kubuntu break ubuntu wireless
<tatters> I love kubuntu desktop but it seems so unstable compared to gnome desktop
<timri> tatters: "Kubuntu desktop Wireless" - what package is that ?
<endo602> timri i get it working in the command prompt
<timri> endo602: Ok
<tatters> I just installed kubuntu package nothing else
<timri> tatters: You mean kubuntu-desktop ?
<jjones> yeehar, thanks timri, that definitely did the job
<tatters> yes kubuntu-desktop
<timri> jjones: :)
<endo602> timri I need it for fstab
 * timri is ssh-ing into a box that has it in its fstab... stand by
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.59 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<timri> tatters: Perhaps you just have to re-enter your wireless credentials in the kde network thingy?
<tatters> It also breaks my rt200, rt73usb and rt2500pcmcia
<timri> tatters: rt2500 works fine here
<tatters> timri  the kde network thingy option to enter passphrase are greyed out
<timri> tatters: whoa! that is indeed bugreport-worthy
<giuseppinux> buenas a alguien que hables español
<tatters> timri u using wpa AES?
<timri> tatters: Yes
<timri> endo602: Example: //sjoebox/archive        /shares/sjoebox/archive        smbfs guest,uid=smbguest,gid=smbguest,rw,fmask=0770,codepage=cp850,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<timri> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<endo602> iocharset/?
<tatters> timri are u using rt2x00 drivers?
<giuseppinux> gracias,saludos
<endo602> timri that is what i do
<timri> tatters: Yes, the serialmonkey ones, iirc.
<endo602> i get an mtab lock error
<tatters> timri with network manager?
<tatters> timri or rtutilt
<timri> tatters: Yes (Gutsy, didnt work under Feisty)
<timri> endo602: I sortof remember a hal problem in kde (could not obtain lock on mtab, or words to that effect)
<tzanger> oh hey
<tatters> timri with network manager or the rtuiLT
<tzanger> I got remote cups printing working
<tzanger> you can't define a printer on a remote server
<tzanger> you have to let it find it
<tzanger> then it works just fine
<endo602> what should i do?
<timri> endo602: You could try using the nomtab param (it wont get recorded in mtab that way),
<timri> tatters: With network manager
<tatters> hmm,
<timri> tzanger: So you got it sorted out? cool
<timri> tatters: did you remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<tatters> With gnome desktop all my wireless works fine , if I then install kde-desktop it breaks , did you go this route or just install kubuntu?
<tzanger> timri: yeah, it's a little counterintuitive... it clearly lets you set up a printer on a remote cups server, but it just won't let you print to it.  howver if you configure the server ot find remote cups servers and show their printers, then print that way, it works fine
<timri> tzanger: Ah, ok
<tatters> no I kept gnome-desktop, is there any reason why i should remove it/
<WaltzingAlong> tatters: when you no longer want it
<timri> tatters: No, just guessing some weird package conflict. By the way you do mean ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, do you?
<timri> tatters: I did a fresh install, kubuntu x86
<tatters> yah, I installed ubuntu cd then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WaltzingAlong> pure kde  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde   how to get rid of gnome or xfce to have just kde
<timri> tatters: Looks like you did the right thing. strange
<cschnee> hello, how can I avoid that new users need to change their pw ? Where can I set/modify this policy ?
<timri> tatters: do you have network-manager-kde installed?
<timri> tatters: because I just noticed a small depends pb that could result in your difficulties
<tatters> timri yes I thing it the network-manager-kde causing the problem
<timri> tatters: Tell me what you see when you right-click the kde networkmanager applet
<aUserOfIRC> Help: how to netboot a system with simple kernel such as ETH,VFS...
<tatters> timri in gnome desktop the option for wireless has completly disappeared and in kubuntu desktop the option change encryption allows me to put in my passphrase but will not allow me to save changes
<tatters> timri this is my ipw2200 card btw
<WaltzingAlong> remove references to ethx devices in /etc/network/interfaces
<tatters> eth0 and eth1 ?  eth1 being my wireless
<timri> tatters: fwiw, my /etc/network/interfaces contains only the following:
<timri> auto loiface lo inet loopback
<timri> WaltzingAlong: I do not really see how that could have introduced his problem, though
<tatters> well I will give it a shot ,, I woulda thought it needed to show in there to work?
<Vermux> I tried to create alias mkdir='mkdir -v' in .bashrc file but it doesnt work. help!
<WaltzingAlong> neither do i but in my experience networkmanager needs there to be no manual settings in order to work; feel free to make a backup first
<timri> WaltzingAlong: Yeah, but why is the same networkmanager working in his ubuntu session?
<SpinBoson> Vermux: Dumb question: are you using bash?
<tatters> When I use the network manager to connect to an AP where does it write the settings ?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: how about mkd or something else. otherwise you may get an infinite loop; 'mkdir -v' expands how when mkdir=mkdir -v ?
<SpinBoson> WaltzingAlong: I don't think there's a problem with that
<Vermux> SpinBoson: yes
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: ok after you set the alias you could close konsole, open a new one
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: it suppose to tell me when I creates a directory, no?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: right!
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: my question is how does it know that mkdir is the command or the alias
<SpinBoson> Vermux: Yes it is. When you type 'alias' is it in the output?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: but there is command that causes it to work right away but I forgot it. something with "source"
<SpinBoson> Vermux: source .bashrc
<SpinBoson> Vermux: or rather: source ~/.bashrc
 * timri has to go, bye everyone!
<jjones> What is the package name for the build essentials?
<Vermux> SpinBoson: thanks
<SpinBoson> Sure
<SpinBoson> jjones: build-essential
<eagles0513875> what are the known bugs with cups
<jjones> Thanks, I was using the plural
<SpinBoson> jjones: apt-get supports tab-completion
<SpinBoson> jjones: So you could have done apt-get install build-<tab>
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: why infinite loop\?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: what is mkd?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: three letters you use as the name of the alias
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: ok, but what did u mean about the loop?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: alright so how does it not work? what do you see instead?
<jjones> ah, thanks SpinBoson
<yuan> hi
<jjones> Welp, this laptop seems to think it is plugged into the mains, despite the fact it hasn't been plugged into since it started
<jjones> kubuntu power management + MSI = bad juju
<WaltzingAlong> jjones: had an issue like that with my emachines, needed a new motherboard
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: it didnt work because I forgot to type source .bashrc or log out. I guess source .bshrc tells the system to use the new updates in .bashrc file?
<SpinBoson> Vermux: source just runs the script
<SpinBoson> Vermux: within the current shell
<jjones> WaltzingAlong: This is happening with a bunch of MSI machines
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: understood. it should work like want it to work
<jjones> Others are reporting it on the forum
<WaltzingAlong> jjones: openbios to the rescue?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: it's working now
<downix> I am learning OpenBIOS
<jjones> I have no idea what that is
<downix> jjones:  an opensourced version of Open Firmware
<WaltzingAlong> jjones: the issue is probably a bug in the bios either acpi or apm
<kEEGAn> hi my display has crashed how do i change my display setting from the command promt
<spawn57> hey, has anyone run compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.10?
<Vermux> SpinBoson: the .bashrc script runs when the system logging in?
<eagles0513875> how can i change the amount of video memory in virtualbox
<jjones> WaltzingAlong: Worth disabling acpi and rebooting, then try again but disabling apm insteadl, see if it works with one disabled?
<SpinBoson> Vermux: then you would not have to source it
<WaltzingAlong> spawn57: yes
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | spawn57, check here for instructions on how
<spawn57> WaltzingAlong:  thanks man
<Vermux> SpinBoson: does the kernel runs .bashrc automatically when rebooting?
<SpinBoson> Vermux: .bashrc is run every time you open a new terminal
<jjones> What is the command to see the current runlevel?
<SpinBoson> Vermux: even if already open terminals exist
<Vermux> SpinBoson: its purpose is for alias?
<eagles0513875> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<eagles0513875> is there a virtualbox irc channel
<jjones> WaltzingAlong: If I look at the system services and see both acpid and apmd enabled and startup but not running currently, woul that be a bad thing?
<SpinBoson> Vermux: you can put ALL kinds of stuff in there
<Vermux> SpinBoson: ok
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: #vbox ?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: ty
<WaltzingAlong> jjones: not necessarily
<jjones> Ok, computer just shifted back to "Oh, I am not plugged in" mode
<jjones> and back again
<hyppolytus> okay, so my friend has kubuntu and can't remember his password, is there any kind of password reset for it? I know how to do it on a macintosh, but with linux, I have no idea.
<hydrogen> you need to login on a livecd
<hydrogen> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<hydrogen> or into recovery mode apparently!
<vsudilov> is KasBar incompatible with Compiz?
<Chrom_> hi all
<Chrom_> I Was wondering if there's a particular procedure for installing compiz-fusion in kubuntu 7.10
<Chrom_> just apt-get install compiz?
<TimS> Could someone talk me through setting up a new partition along side my current one with qtparted on the live cd?
<TimS> The options resize and move are greyed out, what does this mean?
<hydrogen> !compiz | Chrom_
<ubotu> Chrom_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<contrast83> Anyone know what package one would install if they want *only* the GNOME desktop environment with as few of its actual applications as possible?
<Chrom_> ubotu: thanks, I was looking exactely for that info.
<Chrom_> oops I'm talking to the bot :)
<bazhang> haha
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> anyone know of any packages I can take off the kubuntu alt. install cd (like language files)?
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: cannot move or resize them
<TimS> Nope
<WaltzingAlong> if they are greyed out it means you cannot move or resize them
<TimS> Damn, so I have to reformat it.
<TimS> So I need to get as much possible off
<bazhang> Chrom_: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-kde emerald
<WaltzingAlong> have you tried the gparted live iso?
<TimS> No, but Ill do it this way, it will be fine
 * contrast83 hugs apt-file
<contrast83> The answer was gnome-session, in case anyone was curious. :-P
<poison--> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TimS> Where is the sources.list stored again?
<contrast83>   /etc/apt
<Centz> hello
<Centz> can any1 help me plz?
<Centz> i have some question need to ask
<tekteen> ask away
<TimS> !ask | Centz
<ubotu> Centz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SpinBoson> TimS: /etc/apt
<TimS> Ty
<Centz> :D thanks you guys are very friendly
<Centz> i'm a newbie
<Centz> i'm trying to install kunbuntu now
<tekteen> ok
<MilesG> are there any professional programmers in here?
<Centz> i'm using amd/msi k9n sli
<Centz> i just dl the image n burned
<tekteen> 32 or 64 biy
<Centz> so i boot it
<SpinBoson> MilesG: I do program on a regular basis
<Centz> 64 bit
<tekteen> ok
<[ifr0g]> I am a professional HTML programmer :)
<Centz> how am i able to install it?
<TimS> MilesG: Depends what you mean, try #kubuntu-devel or -dev I cant remeber which
<princecouengolez> hello!
<Centz> i press the 1st choice...(use or install
<MilesG> well i just have a career question, i guess ill go ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Centz> do i need to use cd to boot everytime when i wan to use it?
<Centz> i wish to install it to my hdd
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: locate sources.list
<Centz> wat shud i do?
<tekteen> Centz: ok
<tekteen> boot into it
<tekteen> then on the desktop there should be an icon that syas "install"
<Smackware> hi. Is there any channel here ment for musicians on linux?
<pan|c> hello. can you vote for my blog? anyone?
<tekteen> says*
<Centz> tekteen: only the INSTALL rite? not the install/use rite?
<pan|c> my blog is nominated for blogger of the week.. anyone intesrted to vote please PM me.
<tekteen> ?
<Centz> tekteen: it did ask me for a driver...
<bazhang> pan|c: care to join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<tekteen> boot into install or use.
<poison--> does anybody have a workin smb.conf there that can share?
<tekteen> then click install on the desktop
<Centz> tekteen: oh...then i successful going in...
<pan|c> my blog is nominated for blogger of the week.. anyone intesrted to vote please PM me.
<Centz> tekten: so it does mean i need to install in the deskstop rite?
<llutz> pan|c: stop spamming pls
<tekteen> yep
<Centz> tekteen: thanks...what else i need to prepare?
<Centz> tekteen: such as the driver
<tekteen> r u doing dual boot
<tekteen> (windows and linux)
<Centz> tekteen: yeap i will but at 1st i dunno how to use grub so i directly use another hdd for testing
<tekteen> on same cpu?
<MaDiNfO_> ih
<Centz> tekteen: yes...but i disable the (window) HDD...
<Centz> tekteen: so i use another hdd just for kubuntu
<MaDiNfO_> i have 2 sound boards where can i choose from each i want to use ?
<tekteen> that means dual boot because it is on the same computer
<Centz> tekteen: yes...
<tekteen> you need to know how to assign partitions.
<TimS> Is there anyway to create a list of every package installed on a hard drive? Or is there a pre-existing list somewhere?
<Centz> tekteen: ok let me explain
<tekteen> do you have another computer so I can walk u through it as u do it
<Centz> tekteen: 1 hdd (windows) <--- i remove the power plug 2 hdd (kubuntu) <---have 3 partition
<Centz> tekteen: i'm a poor guy
<tekteen> ok
<Centz> tekteen: 2nd hdd (1st partition) 10gb fat32
<tekteen> how do u get internet?
<Centz> lol now i cannot install...i gather all the info 1st
<tekteen> dialup. or better
<Centz> :D
<Centz> dsl
<tekteen> good
<tekteen> boot the disk and then use the client built in to connect
<Centz> tekteen: can i pm u privately?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> centz: I am trying to pm u
<Centz> tekteen: i though we r in the pm?
<MaDiNfO_> i have 2 sound boards where can i choose from each i want to use ?
<lovre> hi all
<tekteen> centz: do u know how to pm?
<bazhang> hi!
<Centz> tekteen: =.=
<Centz> tekteen: dunno
<bazhang> clcik on the users name
<bazhang> err click
<tekteen> what client r u using
<lovre> does anyone know of any extension or something that can help me download flash animations that appear on a web page, i use firefox
<lovre> ?
<Centz> tekteen: lol i did it man...
<Centz> tekteen: i can seen ur replies...
<Centz> tekteen: but how come u cannot c my replies?
<Centz> tekteen:  :(
<tekteen> ?
<Jyzygzel-> what do you need to be able to print with ubuntu?
<Jyzygzel-> print with a printer
<Centz> tekteen: do u have msn?
<tekteen> no
<Centz> tekteen: nvm...i think my irc have some problem
<tekteen> aol, yahoo, gmail
<Centz> tekteen: ermz...
<tekteen> I am not an MS fan
<bazhang> tekteen Centz join #kubuntu-offtopic
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> ok
<chef_> hi
<bazhang> hi
<slot_> Hello. I have used Debian for yers now but I wanted to try something different, but still in the Debian style. I liked KDE, so I picked Kubuntu. Im currently trying to install my NVIDIA drivers, but the installer program is complaining about som glibc headers. How do I find these headers? I cant look them up via aptitude or adept. I cant even look glibc up.
<slot_> years*
<Dr_Willis> slot_ what 'installer program' ?
<slot_> The official.ø
<llutz> slot_: use ubuntu-packages nvidia-glx....
<Dr_Willis> There is ubuntu packages for the nvidia drivers thats the 'reccomended' way to isntall them.
<slot_> Oooh :O
<TimS> Dr_Willis: In kubuntu live cd I am accessing my hard drives and some folders have locks on and wont let me enter, why is this and is there a way arround it?
<_Angelus_> i don't know if this is a "legal or illegal" issue but i find more as a bug. i have many playstation games which im trying to make a backup **not to copy** but **to use on a playstation emulator**. and K3B reports sector errors on all playstation games and its always in the same sector. any help? some other program that can do better? some guiede? thanks
<TimS> I am trying to get my konversation logs
<Dr_Willis> TimS these are Linux or windows drives?
<brentp> hi, i've upgraded from 7.06 where i had smp working to 7.10 where i now see this: http://rafb.net/p/YBVdp454.html  where should i start looking to get it to recognize multiple cpus?
<TimS> Linux
<Dr_Willis> TimS you may need to be root to access them.  Since the 'owner/user' on the live cd is different from your isntalled linux owner/user
<TimS> So it cant be done?
<Dr_Willis> slot_ i tend to install the 'resticted-manager' tool and run it. and let it install them
<Dr_Willis> TimS this is linux.. of COURSE IT CAN be done. :)
<TimS> How then? :P
<Dr_Willis> TimS you are stumbling on a security  feature
<Dr_Willis> sudo cp /whatever/ whever
<Dr_Willis> is one way
<TimS> Ah
<TimS> What does cp dp?
<TimS> cp*
<slot_> Dr_Willis: Do you know what version this driver is? Because i tried one of these "smart ways" in Debian Etch, and the by that road, far, far down it, I found a one year old driver :)
<TimS> do*
<Dr_Willis> Now is the time to read a few bash tutorials. :) shell guides
<Dr_Willis> cp = copy
<Dr_Willis> mv = move
<TimS> Ah
<Dr_Willis> slot_ nvidia just released a new driver like this week. so its NOt the latest.. but its just a month or so old.
<slot_> God good.
<Dr_Willis> slot_ they work for my 6800 and 8800gts
<Dr_Willis> or was it ati that released one this week? i cant keep up
<Dr_Willis> Gutsy Just came out  Oct 18th.
<slot_> How do you tricker the "resticted" program updater device? :D
<Dr_Willis> I run it with 'sudo restricted-manager'
<slot_> It is self trickered on the first startup but I said no back then.
<Dr_Willis> I may do things the hard way.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<slot_> Kool, thanks
<Dr_Willis> proberly an icon somewhere also
<slot_> Couldnt find it.
<TimS> Yay I have my IRC logs :D
<slot_> 100.14-19. Pretty new driver. Thanks Dr_Willis.
<Dr_Willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Dr_Willis> slot_ you may want to isntall 'synaptic' if you perfer that package manager tool also.
<unperson> Hi, I've been trying to upgrade kubuntu from feisty to gusty, but the upgrade tool had some errors and then ground to a halt midway through.  I'm trying to figure out what to do now.
<unperson> For the moment, my system is functional, but I'm not certain it will continue to be after a reboot.
<brentp> anyone have any ideas? i've installed linux-image-generic, but my uname shows its not and SMP kernel.
<Dr_Willis> brentp you did select the proper kernel at reboot?
<unperson> Is there a way for me to resume (or even re-start) the version upgrade?
<slot_> I have always used commandline aptitude. But I like Adept.
<TimS> Dr_Willis: On the livecd whats the best way to safely remove a usb memory stick
<brentp> oh. no. i'll try that. thanks Dr_Willis
<slot_> I have never read about the synaptic though.
<Dr_Willis> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<TimS> I cant remeber the cli for safely removing something
<slot_> brb
<TimS> Oh its gone :D
<Dr_Willis> TimS umount  it
<Dr_Willis> note NO    N in umount
<TimS> Oh, diddnt know that :P
<Dr_Willis> Heh - now we are back to the 'linux basics/shell/fundamentals' :)
<Dr_Willis> It pays to learn the FUNdaMENTALs
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> and yes. it took me some time and a lot of twiddling to learn them
<TimS> Yeah :P
<TimS> I have never needed to mount an unmout before
<Dr_Willis> You UNmount stuff you Mount. :)
<unperson> I've tried to restart adept, in hopes of running version upgrade again, but it says another process is using the apt system so it can't do anything.  After the upgrade tool stalled I closed it and did a kill -TERM on all the processes that appeared to have something to do with adept, so I don't know what process that might be.
<unperson> Is it possible there's a leftover lock file somewhere that just has to be removed?
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. Im on vista for 10 min this morning . and its allready crashing..  :)  time to reboot to linux
<TimS> except its umount :P
<Dr_Willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kelvie__> is there a way to have kde auto-mount usb drives (with pmount or similar) like the gnome lv manager does?
<Dr_Willis> kelvie__ i though it allready did that.
<Dr_Willis> They pop up when ever i pop mine in. :)
<Captain_Redbeard> Why isn't KDE4 Beta4 yet not in the backports when all of the previous betas which has been far less usable has been released and announced on the webpage?
<WaltzingAlong> Captain_Redbeard: ye
<WaltzingAlong> Captain_Redbeard: perhaps you could speed up the process by contributing to the building of packages?
<kelvie__> oh.. you need any special permissions to mount usb drivers?
<WaltzingAlong> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-4 (gutsy), package size 84 kB, installed size 656 kB
<kelvie__> yes I know about pmount :P
<kelvie__> does kde use pmount internally?
<kelvie__> if that's the case she has to be in the plugdev group
<kelvie__> I believe...
<Captain_Redbeard> WaltzingAlong, I most certainly could :) I'm actually building them for x64 at home as we speak... My question was mainly if there was plans on adding them any time soon or if I should submit them myself
<Novell> I'm trying to set up 3 different profiles in knetworkmanager, but it really doesn't seem to work. Whatever I do, I can't get it to set a static IP for two of the profiles, it just gets some old random IP I've used in the past, when selecting the profile with dhcp, it works as it should, starting dhcp client etc.. I'm using gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> Captain_Redbeard: then you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Captain_Redbeard> WaltzingAlong, thanks for pointing me in the right direction mate.
<TimS> 2 cd drives has its benifits in live cds :D
<WaltzingAlong> Novell: as in something contained in a lease already obtained? /var/lib/dhcp3/ *.leases ?
<Novell> WaltzingAlong: for the dhcp profile or the other ones ?
<TimS> I think im done with backups now
<TimS> Time to reinstall kubuntu
<atlfalcons866> how much ram is needed for kubuntu
<TimS> Would someone like to tell me how to install it with a different home partition? Also, should I unmount my HD from the livecd before installing onto it?
<Novell> WaltzingAlong: the static ones get a static ip I used on the switch/router network the other day..
<jussio1> !home | TimS
<ubotu> TimS: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: well it would work with small amount, i think the recommendations are 256 plus or minus
<atlfalcons866> 128?
<bazhang> doubtful
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: sure
<WaltzingAlong> not the best user experience perhaps
<bazhang> 192 iirc
<jhutchins_lt> You'll get lots of swapping to disk.
<jhutchins_lt> You'll also want to turn off any visual effects in KDE.
<unperson> Ok, I still can get the version upgrade tool to work.  It still says that it thinks some other instance of apt is running.
<unperson> 'fuser -v /var/lib/dkpg/lock' shows nothing
<SpinBoson> Can anyone help me with 'startkde' dying?
<jhutchins_lt> unperson: Running it with kdesu?
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: so kill any apt-get aptitude adept
<TimS> Dr_willis: I cant umount my hda and I cant install kubuntu while its mounted
<Dr_willis> TimS,  close all programs accessing it.
<TimS> umount /dev/hda1 gives me device is busy
<x_link> Hi
<unperson> jhutchins_lt: Yes
<TimS> They are cloesd
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Already done.
<TimS> Can I get a list of programs using it?
<x_link> avant-window-manager isn't in Gutsy right?
<stepz_> what happened to the vmware player package?
<gnurph69> I'm trying to install an FTP server on kubuntu - but using add/remove programs, I don't see one.  where might I look?
<Dr_willis> TimS,   You just backed stuff up off of hda1 and now want to do a clean install?
<TimS> Yeah
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<TimS> Oh LOL
<Dr_willis> TimS,  so you  basicially want to reformat hda1 now?
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: so how about removing the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info filezilla
<TimS> Dr_willis: I was in the hda on the cli
<ubotu> filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<TimS> Yeah I do
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Yeah, I did that too.
<gnurph69> Dr_willis:  an FTP server - not a client
<Dr_willis> TimS,   then you can just reboot.
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: probably lots of python scripts running then
<Dr_willis> gnurph69,  ------------->       - See also !FTPd
<Dr_willis> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Dr_willis> :)
<TimS> I got it now
<TimS> I hate dolphin so much
<jhutchins_lt> gnurph69: Running an FTP server on your system is a guaranteed way to get hacked.
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: When I try to run adept it gives me the error about something else running.  And afterward the dpkg lock file has reappeared.
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: yes i read that. there are python scripts running as the upgrade tools
<Dr_willis> I was waiting for everyone to chime in 'dont use ftp, use ssh' :)
<WaltzingAlong> sftp to the rescue!
<TimS> dont use ftp use ssh
<gnurph69> jhutchins_lt:  just need it temporarily and I have firestarter in place allowing access only from my specific client's IP
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Ordinarily, I'd probably just reboot or something, but this is (if you missed this part) in the middle of a botched version upgrade, so I don't think the system would be in a usable state.
<gnurph69> lol @ ssh comment.
<vbgunz> does the Tangerine Icon theme break hard on Kubuntu for anybody?
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Yes, this may be.
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: so from the !terminal or !konsole  what do you see with   sudo aptitude -f install
<TimS> vbgunz: Yeah It did for me
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: I'll see if I can find anything.
<TimS> Not hard, but yeah :P
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: ksysguard
<vbgunz> TimS: thats a great theme... bad breakage :(
<TimS> yeah
<TimS> Whats the advantage of a seperate home directory
<jhutchins_lt> !find vsftpd
<ubotu> Found: vsftpd
<jhutchins_lt> !info vsftpd
<ubotu> vsftpd: The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.5-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 111 kB, installed size 408 kB
<jhutchins_lt> TimS: Theoretically you can reinstall more easily without overwriting it.
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: grepping the output of 'ps aux' for 'python' gives only one result.  It's something about hpssd, which I assume is an unrelated service.
<jhutchins_lt> TimS: Of course, if you have backups like you should that's not an issue.
<vbgunz> TimS: you mean putting /home on it's own partition?
<TimS> yes
<WaltzingAlong> its
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: I can try your aptitude command and see what the output is.
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: alright
<TimS> I guess I dont really need it, I could figure out how to reinstall without overwriting it anyway :P
<TimS> Just move it afterwards
<jhutchins_lt> Partitioning just guarantees that when you need space, it will be available on the wrong partition.
<vbgunz> I personally enjoy doing that so if ever I need to say reinstall, I'll link to my home directory but won't format it. then a reinstallation will go in perfectly without overwriting my home directory
<TimS> I have a lot of work to do, I need to get nvidia drivers, compiz fusion and all that malarkey working
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: most of the work has been done already
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: you merely click a few buttons
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43560/
<Dr_willis> Yep. that stuff takes me all of like 3 min on a new install..
<Dr_willis> Not that i reccomdne compiz
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> In fact - i susggest avoiding it.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hdominik> Hello good people of the world!
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: The short version is that it says I should run dpkg --configure -a
<WaltzingAlong> ok and running that gets you?
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Ok, well now it's configuring all the packages that the (incomplete) upgrade process installed.  This may take a while.
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: right. so after this completes, sudo aptitude -f install && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  should finish the process
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: I think it was done with the download phase and was into the conf phase, so I considered just doing this.  I wasn't sure, though, if there was necessary cleanup or other stuff that wouldn't get done if the version upgrade tool didn't complete successfully.
<TimS> Bye Bye 20 gigs of movies and TV
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Ok, I'm giving that a try.  I'll let you know how it comes out.  Thanks for your help so far.
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: I'm fairly comfortable with normal apt-get stuff, but I was just uncertain as to what all the version upgrade tool was doing.
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: understandable
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: you could use apt-get in place of aptitude where i had it
<SpinBoson> I get an problem on KDE startup, it seems there's a fatal IO error.... anyone deal with this before?
<ScorpKing> SpinBoson: what is the full error?
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Right.
<SpinBoson> ScorpKing: Well I scrolled up to where I think the first error message is: kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed
<WaltzingAlong> haah
<SpinBoson> ScorpKing: I guess it should be noted that this is in a Xephyr window
<ScorpKing> SpinBoson: you using kde4?
<ScorpKing> i have not seen that before. ;)
<sysop> jhutchins_lt:  okay, why doesn't add\remove programs show vsftpd as an option to install?
<SpinBoson> Trying to compile it, yes. But this isn't just a kde4 error, I think.
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: I don't understand why Ubuntu's version upgrade process seems to be more convoluted than debian (where it really is just changing your sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade AFAIK).
<ScorpKing> SpinBoson: no idea
<sam__> My usplash is too high resolution and my screen cannot display it (signal input out of range) How do i fix this so it works fine on my 1440X900 monitor?
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: which you could do and which the kubuntu upgrade tool does. makes a backup of the sources, comments out 3rd party ones, goes from there. but i suppose has more checks for different packages or conflicts; i have gone from edgy to feisty by merely changing the lines in sources.list but for gutsy i ran the tool
<jhutchins_lt> unperson: Because it's not just a matter of installing new versions of the software you already have.  Some of the packages change, like the init/start-up system.
<SpinBoson> ScorpKing: This is interesting.  I used the normal startkde instead of the kde4 one. It runs, and I get a mix of the two =)
<WaltzingAlong> unperson: ^^ jhutchins_lt and i think this was the issue with previous jumps
<ScorpKing> lol
<WaltzingAlong> SpinBoson: so you are asking here for support on a beta build of kde4?
<jhutchins_lt> The script helps clean up config files and such too.
<SpinBoson> WaltzingAlong: Nope. Just clarification of what the error means (which is not a kde4 thing)
<unperson> WaltzingAlong, jhutchins_lt: I see.
<WaltzingAlong> SpinBoson: so a better place may be to ask in #kde as the issue does not appear to be kubuntu specific
<SpinBoson> WaltzingAlong: Good point.
<pergunta> i have problem: i can't install any software
<pergunta> all grey
<pergunta> and i cant tick v
<ScorpKing> sam__: google for grub vga modes and set it there. also look in /etc/usplash.conf
<ardchoille> pergunta: are you running the installer with sudo?
<sam__> ScorpKing thanks
<pergunta> adept
<pergunta> installer
<gnurph69> bah!  I installed ftpd but can't figure out how to configure it - no man pages and if I ftp to localhost I get "connection refused"
<ardchoille> pergunta: are you running it as root?
<pergunta> no
<pergunta> i just log in
<pergunta> with pass
<pergunta> and give the pass to the installer
<pergunta> and i cant tick any v
<pergunta> only remove
<ardchoille> pergunta: So you can remove software but you can't install anything?
<pergunta> yes
<ardchoille> pergunta: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<sam__> ScorpKing: LOL my issue was so simple sorry for wasting your time i've edited my /etc/usplash.conf now and all should be well.
<ardchoille> !paste | pergunta
<ubotu> pergunta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> sam__: or maybe not. :P
<WaltzingAlong> gnurph69: something in /etc/... ftpd or whatever?
<The_Machine> anyone else have a broken miro?
<pergunta> what do u mean?
<administrador> como faço pra instalar um servidor de email?
<ardchoille> administrador: Italiano o portuguese?
<WaltzingAlong> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TimS> Dr_willis: I cant connect to the network, I have put the settings in, but no pages load, what is a default gateway
<sam__> brb checking if my usplash works now
<TimS> Why does the KDE network not wor? I cant select Hexidecimal, only ASCII
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: what are you using?
<TimS> Anything I can, KNetworkManager doesnt find any wireless devices, and manualy, I cannot select hexidecimal
<tekteen> anyone know what packages are not needed on the alternative install cd?
<dencrypt> God... I LOVE kubuntu :)
<dencrypt> (first time user)
<tekteen> dencrypt: dido
<tekteen> lol
<WaltzingAlong> dencrypt: tekteen: welcome
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: sudo iwlist eth1 scanning shows?
<tekteen> I am a long time user
<tekteen> I just agree with the first part
<dencrypt> I've been sitting configurating kde for 10 hours and finally I find it home-like :D
<tekteen> (as long time as a 14 year old can)
<tekteen> lol
<TimS> Sorry WaltzingAlong
<TimS> What?
<_Angelus_> is it posible to start an X server from a chrooted enviroment
<_Angelus_> ?
<TimS> startx
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: what else have you been using to scan? has it ever been connected? encrypted?
<TimS> Nope
<_Angelus_> no
<TimS> It was a fresh install yesterday
<sam__> I've edited my /etc/usplash.conf but my monitor still says signal input out of range what else can i do?
<sam__> What's going on?
<sam__> WTF?
<_Angelus_> what i mean is, im already in KDM , logged into my user, but i want to open a new Xserver from a  chrooted enviroment from console
<Dr_willis> Im not sure that you can open a new Xserver from a choorted env.
<Dr_willis> i wonder how it would handle the various kernel modules...
<jussi01> hmm, anyone know the key combination for forward in firefox?
<tekteen> is there anyway to make kdm look like it did in 7.04
<SpinBoson> I dont think you're supposed to be using chroot in that sense anyway
<_Angelus_> i want to run a 32bit GUI prog
<WaltzingAlong> jussi01: alt+right arrow?
<jussi01> WaltzingAlong: :) thanks
<WaltzingAlong> _Angelus_: when you get into the chroot, use the -d switch i think to preserve environment details (like where the display is) then you can just launch the app from the chroot into the current display
<TimS> I cant set wireless networking up, I dont know what it means by gateway
<Dr_willis> PC --> gateway machine --> internet
<_Angelus_> ahh
<blackwaltz> tekteen: might noot be particularly easy, but of course there is a way
<_Angelus_> ok
<_Angelus_> thanks alot WaltzingAlong
<Dr_willis> gateway ip is often the ip of the wireless router
<tekteen> blackwaltz: do u know the way?
<TimS> Dr_willis: okay thanks
<blackwaltz> tekteen: probably comes down to finding the package that holds the theme, and changing it, I could take a look around for you if you want
<tekteen> no thanx
<blackwaltz> no? okay then
<WaltzingAlong> !info schroot
<ubotu> schroot: Execute commands in a chroot environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1.1 (gutsy), package size 521 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<tekteen> I need to know more what packages I can remove from the alternative cd
<tekteen> I am building a install disk and need to make room
<_Angelus_> WaltzingAlong: unknown :s
<TimS> Dr_willis: I have all my settings in, I know the usb device works on kubuntu, but it doesnt do anything, I can even get to my routers page
<WaltzingAlong> _Angelus_: it may be -p or so. check the man page
<_Angelus_> WaltzingAlong:  man page only tells --help and --version
<Dr_willis> TimS,  if you cant ping the IP of the router.. well thats a sign that the network device is not set up properly.
<TimS> Dr_willis: whats broadcast?
<blackwaltz> tekteen: first place I would start would be the language packs/font files
<Dr_willis> I forget what broadcast is. :) its always autofills in on my systems.
<tekteen> where are they
<Dr_willis> ip.of.the.network.255 i think
<ScorpKing> TimS: check the default gateway
<_Angelus_> WaltzingAlong:  the one you said is schroot!!!!!
<_Angelus_> :p
<WaltzingAlong> _Angelus_: schroot -p
<_Angelus_> yeah
<blackwaltz> tekteen: search for packages with i18n in them and/or packages that start with ttf-, that will be some of the
<WaltzingAlong> _Angelus_: sure, i prefer schroot over dchroot anyway
<blackwaltz> *them
<_Angelus_> WaltzingAlong: i was using chroot not dchroot :p
<blackwaltz> tekteen: for fonts I usually just keep ttf-dejavu and ditch the rest
<WaltzingAlong> or chroot i meant, alirght
<tekteen> blackwaltz: what is !18n
<WaltzingAlong> !18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 18n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> tekteen: i18n = InternationalizatioN
<tekteen> ok
<emilsedgh> tekteen: there are 18 characters between I and N
<_Angelus_> !i18n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> how do I strip everything except english
<TimS> !wireless
<blackwaltz> tekteen: it's an abreviation of internationalization
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> tekteen: a better place to ask may be #kubuntu-devel
<tekteen> no one is home
<tekteen> lol
<blackwaltz> tekteen: well, you have to do it for a lot of packages, for example things like firefox and openoffice have large internatlionalization files
<tekteen> thanks
<blackwaltz> tekteen, also search for files with "locale" in the name, those are generally translation files as well.
<tekteen> cool
<tekteen> firefox only comes with english :-(
<tekteen> nothing to remove
<tekteen> what is en-gb and en-za
<tekteen> can I remove those
<tekteen> ?
<WaltzingAlong> trial and error
<dennisv> english great britain and english south africa
<tekteen> ok
<GuyFromHell> How can i get those darned konqueror gestures to work?
<tekteen> I tried to remove linux-sources.
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> disk lost all needed drivers
<WaltzingAlong> GuyFromHell: used it in feisty? not working in your upgrade to gutsy?
<blackwaltz> GuyFromHell: I gave up and used Opera
<GuyFromHell> WaltzingAlong: new gutsy install
<GuyFromHell> blackwaltz: eh, i wanted to try a new browser for the hell of it, my main is already firefox but i think i'm going to go "a week of konqueror" for myself
<WaltzingAlong> GuyFromHell: then you should define some
<GuyFromHell> WaltzingAlong: i'm in the settings thing and everything looks enabled already though and i unchecked the "disable globally" box
<Hydrogen> use opera
<Hydrogen> its much best!
<GuyFromHell> hehe convincing argument :P
<blackwaltz> GuyFromHell: I'm with hydrogen on that one
<WaltzingAlong> GuyFromHell: which mouse button did you want to use?
<GuyFromHell> WaltzingAlong: 3
<WaltzingAlong> GuyFromHell: did you set that?
<GuyFromHell> WaltzingAlong: right below the "disable mouse gestures globally" checkbox
<GuyFromHell> Do i have to like, restart khotkeys or something?
<WaltzingAlong> GuyFromHell: not sure what to tell you. i just enabled them here, forward and back, both working in konqueror. had to set which mouse button
<GuyFromHell> WaltzingAlong: lemme try a diff button then
 * GuyFromHell ponders which one to use
<WaltzingAlong> GuyFromHell: i set which button because #9 was selected but this mouse does not have that many
<_Angelus_> WaltzingAlong: (<unknown>:7193): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<WaltzingAlong> _Angelus_: firefox?
<WaltzingAlong> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !info nswrapper
<ubotu> Package nswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<atlfalcons866> !32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<tekteen> !info ndswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<Rukus-> for someone who hates messing around with lots of terminal commands, scripts and adept manager are the shizzle, but i know it doesnt compare to doing it yourself, but as long as stuff works, i donmt care
<nosrednaekim> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Angelus_> WaltzingAlong: no , pcsx
<nosrednaekim> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in gutsy
<_Angelus_> O_O
<_Angelus_> it does exist
<_Angelus_> i have it
<_Angelus_> sudo apt-get install nspluginwrapper
 * GuyFromHell sighs, "Okay i'll do a week of Opera then..."
<nosrednaekim> indeed... it IS in the repositories
<WaltzingAlong> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> ya MAY want to learn to use the !find command
<Dr_willis> !find wrapper
<ubotu> Found: kio-umountwrapper, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server, ndiswrapper-common (and 10 others)
<WaltzingAlong> !find foun
<ubotu> Found: command-not-found, command-not-found-data, libfoundation-data, libfoundation-tools, libfoundation1.0 (and 1 others)
<nosrednaekim> nothing....
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<WaltzingAlong> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<sharkp> hi guys
<sharkp> how can I change the kicker text colour?
<nosrednaekim> hey sharkp
<sharkp> hey nosrednaekim
<boubbin> how to check if nvidia drivers are properly installed?
<sharkp> how can I change the kicker text colour?
<nosrednaekim> sharkp: you mean the taskbar colors?
<dencrypt> It's in /etc/environment you change locales, right?
<sharkp> yeah
<sharkp> nosrednaekim, so?
<poison--> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<poison--> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<affan> Hi all, i am having trouble with the Adept Manager.... every time it crashes when i try to install something it says there was an error commiting changes... possibly there was an error downloading packages or the commit would break packages
<tekteen> what fonts can I get rid of from the alt install cd?
<tekteen> are there any that are not english?
<nosrednaekim> sharkp: right click on panel-> configure panel-> taskbar->text color
<dencrypt> affan: paste your sources.list somewhere (preferably pastebin)
<WaltzingAlong> _Angelus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<schiste> Ok got a pretty anoying problem
<schiste> just upgraded to gutsy
<schiste> and amarok is no longer working
<schiste> as well as kmix
<dencrypt> have you tried to turn it off and on?
<dencrypt> :D
<webserver-2> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<affan> dencrypt: i solved it... i wasnt agreeing to the JDK terms and conditions.... the check box was hidden way down the page.... thanks for ur help
<schiste> dencrypt: rofl yeah of course :)
<slow-motion> hi
<dencrypt> schiste: the usual apt-get remove --purge and reinstall also=
<dencrypt> ?
<schiste> not yet
<schiste> I was wondering if it could be because of my sound drivers
<dencrypt> I say go for it, and call me in the morning-
<Rukus-> iujj
<dencrypt> why do you think that?
<schiste> :D
<schiste> Because kmix isn't working either
<dencrypt> schiste: well try removing them both, with purge and reinstall them.
<affan> Hi, to play videos in Firefox, do i need XINE plugin or MPLAYER plugin?
<dencrypt> and do a apt-get update while your at it
<fwinterel> hi... i got a problam installing beryl... i have some graphics card that i can't find it's drivers... ati redeaon
<fwinterel> some1 knows where i can find it?
<fwinterel> and how to config beryl or what package to d/l?
<ScorpKing> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | fwinterel
<fwinterel> it's an old ati driver i suppose .. could i even bother?
<WaltzingAlong> up to you
<tzanger> quick question, where is the default language for kubuntu/debian stored?  I know I can just change LANG but when it boots, where does it figure out what the default language is
<fwinterel> damn.. i hope it won't mass up my computer
<schiste> did
<schiste> don't work
<affan> !sine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<affan> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> !info xine_ui
<ubotu> Package xine_ui does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !find xine
<ubotu> Found: amarok-xine, kaffeine-xine, libxcb-xinerama0, libxcb-xinerama0-dbg, libxcb-xinerama0-dev (and 29 others)
<tzanger> if one wants to remove all remnants of anything that depnds on X, how would I tell apt-get ot do so?
<tinin> I can not upgrade to gutsy with Adept Manager. What is the command to do so in a terminal?
<anabelle> Hi, im really annoyed with the "password too simple" warning, i wrote this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603994 and the answer i got was really lame, how can i make my suggestin a reality?
<Rukus-> make a stronger password and suck it up
<Rukus-> :P
<Rukus-> sorry
<WaltzingAlong> tinin: change the 'feisty' to 'gutsy' in the sources.list but not the recommended way
<gnurph69> okay, i'm trying to copy a file - i am ssh'ed into the kubuntu box from a (looks around) windoze box using putty.  CD'ed to correct directory.  what next?
<tinin> WaltzingAlong and then do i do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<WaltzingAlong> tinin: then update and dist-upgrade, yeah
<tinin> and why is it not recomended?
<tekteen> it brakes the machine
<tekteen> I tried it.
<tinin> does Adept do something more than those commands?
<tekteen> :-)
<anabelle> Hi, im really annoyed with the "password too simple" warning, i wrote this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603994 and the answer i got was really lame, how can i make my suggestin a reality?
<WaltzingAlong> adept no but there is a special upgrade tool that does;
<WaltzingAlong> anabelle: thanks but no need to repeat so often
<WaltzingAlong> anabelle: maybe you want to check with #ubuntu
<tinin> I can not upgrade to gutsy with Adept Manager because it complains about the ubuntustudio mirrors beeing down
<WaltzingAlong> tinin: also you should enable the feisty-proposed (pre-release) too, make sure you have all the feisty latest, then go to gutsy from there
<PoloGoomba> Hello
<Rukus-> i seriously despise ndiswrapper. i cannot get it to work. i have it installed along with windows drivers, was working whe ni instaleld it, but upon reboot it stopped working
<Rukus-> any help?
<tinin> I guess I'll remove the ubuntustudio line
<tinin> WaltzingAlong I've done so
<tinin> I'll try again
<PoloGoomba> I would like how to put the Wireless connection
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: ndiswrapper -m is it?
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tinin> Whis me luck, I need to do a presentation for tomorrow
<Rukus-> "module configuration already contains alias directive"
<Rukus-> thats the feedback i get whe ni use that command
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: "ndiswrapper -l"
<PoloGoomba> I have put the log-ins but ... it's can't work (I have Gusty 7.10 in my Laptop)
<WaltzingAlong> gnurph69: maybe you want sftp through konqueror or scp
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: and depmod -ae
<Rukus-> driver installed
<nosrednaekim> gnurph69: you want to use sftp, not ssh to transfer files
<Rukus-> device present
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: try "iwconfig"
<tzanger> quick question, where is the default language for kubuntu/debian stored?  I know I can just change LANG but when it boots, where does it figure out what the default language is
<nosrednaekim> do you see a wireless device?
<PoloGoomba> Yes my wireless card is reconized ;)
<lg188> WaltzingAlong hello :) long time ago
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: is it a WEP protetected AP?
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: greetings
<PoloGoomba> Not protected !
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: then why do you need a password?
<Rukus-> demod -ae hangs
<Rukus-> ooooh
<PoloGoomba> i don't need a password
<Rukus-> n.m
<PoloGoomba> I put the SSID
<PoloGoomba> But it still can't work
<PoloGoomba> The Ip is obtained
<PoloGoomba> and it's all :(
<PoloGoomba> I go to a website and it's say a error
<Rukus-> ok nonme of that got it working
<nosrednaekim> didn't it see your AP with knetworkmanager?
<Rukus-> none
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: what does "iwconfig" show.
<PoloGoomba> No
<PoloGoomba> The Ip is obtained and it's all
<lg188> WaltzingAlong i have WoW on my Kubuntu but i am not on it now how do i make a private server ?
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: lp?
<PoloGoomba> ip*
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: ask google
<Rukus-> i'm not sure what u want me to tell you
<lg188> WaltzingAlong that is a good idea why do i not think at that ? :s
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: pastebin the results of that command
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<Rukus-> it shows me alot
<Rukus-> i dont have that computer on the internet
<Rukus-> one sec
<Rukus-> gonna wire it in
<Rukus-> http://pastebin.ca/763782
<PoloGoomba> Soo what can i do now?
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: no need... does one of them show something other than "no wirless extensions?
<Rukus-> http://pastebin.ca/763782
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: the IP is obtained? then its probably a DNS issue
<nosrednaekim> thanks Rukus-
<lg188> WaltzingAlong  taht is wy i like linux en c°
<PoloGoomba> I don't know how to put the DNS
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: just a second..
<Rukus-> i have a "windows wireless Drivers" app installed but it doesnt load
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: try running "ping 72.14.215.104"
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: run "iwlist eth1 scan"
<PoloGoomba> If i haven't put the DNS i can't work anything soo
<Rukus-> no scan results
<poison--> !swat
<PoloGoomba> Soo why do a Ip ping? ;)
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: it bypasses DNS
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: what chipset?
<Rukus-> broadcom 4318
<PoloGoomba> Aha ;)
<nosrednaekim> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PoloGoomba> And i type where these line?
<nosrednaekim> PoloGoomba: in the terminal
<PoloGoomba> ;)
<PoloGoomba> Ok , i do that later because i've shutdown my laptop
<PoloGoomba> i record what must i do ;)
<PoloGoomba> Thanks
<Rukus-> ok i am going to start over again
<lg188> i like it to be back
<Rukus-> i'll be back
<tekteen> can someone help me. My preseed file is not working. It does not seem to be answering any questions. I pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43569/.
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I SSH to a local computer in my network?
<PoloGoomba> Goodbye ;)
<WaltzingAlong> snowdonkey: ssh user@ip
<WaltzingAlong> snowdonkey: through konqueror sftp://user@ip
<snowdonkey> waltzingalong: Ah, thanks.
<WaltzingAlong> snowdonkey: maybe you want ssh -CX  for compression and forwarding X too
<WaltzingAlong> snowdonkey: and you may want to read about passwordless ssh log in
<snowdonkey> waltzingalong: is passwordless SSH like using a key?
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> can someone help me. My preseed file is not working. It does not seem to be answering any questions. I pasted it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43569/.
<snowdonkey> Ok cool.
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> im having trouble with truecrypt..
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> need GLIBC_2.4
<Rukus-> i am going to go freakin nuts
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: :(
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: did you read the sticky on the forum about braodcom?
<downix> Ya know, I don't get why I can't install mozilla...
<Rukus-> yeah
<Rukus-> i hate lots of compiling stuff
<WaltzingAlong> mozilla?
<Rukus-> and i run amd64
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: oh... are you trying to use a 32 bit windows driver?
<downix> WaltzingAlong: Yes.  I apt-got it, but got an error
<Rukus-> i dont know what i am doing
<WaltzingAlong> and the error?
<downix> no such file or directory
<WaltzingAlong> you did what to see that
<downix> just ran aptitude.
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude              then you see no such file or directory?
<nosrednaekim> Rukus-: I betcha you are using 32 bit windows drivers.
<downix> sudo aptitude install firefox  then no such file or directory after it checks the database.
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx          and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<WaltzingAlong> downix: aptitude search firefox
<WaltzingAlong> !find firefox
<Rukus-> AUGH
<ubotu> Found: firefox-themes-ubuntu, mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-be, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg (and 71 others)
<downix> trying through the gui util this time
<Rukus-> now i cant even connect wired on that pc
<Rukus-> fuck fu c
<Rukus-> sorry
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: take a breather, come back later
<Rukus-> i'm finbe
<Rukus-> how do i connect wired now
<WaltzingAlong> put in the wire
<WaltzingAlong> running a dhcp server? sudo dhclient eth0 force a request to the server
<Rukus-> are you trying to be helpful? or trying ot infuriate me further?
<Rukus-> lol thanks
<WaltzingAlong> you need the right mindset to arrive at the solution
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<Rukus-> ok that works now
<Rukus-> lol
<Rukus-> that amd64 wiki
<Rukus-> is it fine for gutsy?
<bobiras> hi guys, how u play subtitles in an avi file?
<downix> ok, it works from the gui
<Rukus-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<downix> still not used to using a gui for anything but web browsing
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: it shows at the top that for newer releases you can just install ndiswrapper
<Rukus-> what do u mean
<frank23> how can I get my wireless network connected using WPA at bootup instead of having to enter my password at the prompt when I login?
<Rukus-> apt-get ndiswrapper ?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: so with your card the choices are ndiswrapper and perhaps bcm433;
<Dresken> wonder if I can get the terminal to fetch me a cake
<Dresken> apt-get cake!
<Rukus-> i'm rather confused at what you are trying to tell me
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: you can install ndiswrapper that way but then you need to follow the rest of the instructions (starting at "install driver")
<Rukus-> so apt-get install ndiswrapper-common correct? and then follow ndiswrapper conmfiguration following that?
<Rukus-> thats what i did before. lasted until a reboot
<zyntax> were can i download drivers for g-force2 mx400
<zyntax> realy need help
<KirO> Hi, is there any know bug on the installation of kubuntu 7.10 while "partitioning" the hard disk?
<TimS> Apart from the default wireless networking tool, is there another good one I could download, one that might work?
<Rukus-> WaltzingAlong ?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: wireless is not working, right? there needs to be a module (driver) that allows it to work. bcm43xx is the native linux one, ndiswrapper is another which just wraps around native windows
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: ok if it is not loading each boot, then
<Rukus-> ugh
<WaltzingAlong> sudo ndiswrapper -m
<lg188> !galcking | lg188
<Rukus-> how do i install ndiswrapper
<Rukus-> ok?
<nosrednaekim> apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<WaltzingAlong> seems like you installed it already, should already be there. check it   ndiswrapper -l
<KirO> Somebody knows what is happening here http://yokese.asubola.es/instant%C3%A1nea1.png ?
<Rukus-> its not installed
<WaltzingAlong> !find ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Found: linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-server, ndiswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (and 3 others)
<lg188> bey
<Rukus-> you need to listen to what i need help on, and lets go step by step, if you throw down sometrhing thats helpful and i am not prepared for it, its not helping me. because i do appreciate the help but i want to avoid both of us getting frustrated
<WaltzingAlong> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frank23> how can I get my wireless network connected using WPA at bootup instead of having to enter my password at the prompt when I login?
<WaltzingAlong> frank23: enter the details in /etc/network/interfaces
<WaltzingAlong> frank23: or with wpa_supplicant
<mike-kubuntu> my disc mounting seems to me messed up in gutsy
<mike-kubuntu> my laptop takes a while to recognize any cds/ usb sticks and doesnt mount sometimes, and my desktop just stopped recognizing usb drives, camera's, and cds
<mike-kubuntu> sometimes i can get it to go by taking them out and putting them back in a bunch
<frank23> WaltzingAlong: where do I put the wpa password?
<WaltzingAlong> frank23: read up on wpa_supplicant
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: ok
<frank23> WaltzingAlong: in other words RTFM
<WaltzingAlong> lol :D
<WaltzingAlong> frank23: it would be in the wpa_supplicant config fil
<WaltzingAlong> e
<frank23> WaltzingAlong: ok
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common
<Rukus-> ok installing ndiswrapper-common using apt-get
<Rukus-> ok done
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<WaltzingAlong> then you need the ms windows 64bit driver too
<Rukus-> ah i see
<Rukus-> ok
<Rukus-> i will locate that on the internet
<Rukus-> one sec
<Rukus-> aptitude = apt-get ?
<WaltzingAlong> more or less
<Rukus-> what is aptitude?
<WaltzingAlong> !info aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.6.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 9072 kB
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: then you can follow these instructions starting with "installing windows driver"  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Rukus-> is it better than just using apt-get ?
<KirO> may someone help me with my problem?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus-: i prefer it but to each one's own
<WaltzingAlong> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> KirO: or explain the messages in english for this channel
<Rukus-> ok thanks waltzing along
<Rukus-> WaltzingAlong
<pierre-luc> coucou
<KirO> ok im translating
<KirO> just a moment
<KirO> . WaltzingAlong ok, the message says "An error have happened while saving changes of storage devices. \n\n The size adjust operation was interrupted"
<KirO> nobody knows what may be the problem?
<Rukus-> it wont work
<Rukus-> this is retarded
<KirO> :?
<Rukus-> i cant get ndiswrapper to work with my wireless card
<TimS> How can I find out what chipset my wireless usb stick runs on, is there a command I could run?
<KirO> . TimS lsusb
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Well, I'm back.  I was letting aptitude run and had to go do some other things.  After running apt-get dist-upgrade a few times, it got to the point where it didn't want to install or uninstall anything else.  I then did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (which had been removed at some earlier point).
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: That packaging situation now seems to be sane.  I think everything has been updated to gusty packages.
<TimS> KirO all i get is Belkin Componenets F57050 ver 1000 wifi
<TimS> I wanted to know if its ralink or whatever
<unperson> WaltzingAlong: Of course, I guess I'll really find out if I reboot.
<KirO> search google for the line who has the info of the stick, maybe you'll get the driver info
<hhghg> Helllo
<hhghg> What have I to do when Kubuntu Live Ask me for root password?!
<hhghg> I want to change and mount my partitions!
<hhghg> My System is down!
<unperson> hhghg: What happens if you put in no password?
<Rukus-> npw my wireless connection doesnt even show up
<hhghg> Login Faild!
<Ze_M> can anyone tell me an application to check wifi sinal?
<KirO> . Ze_M iwlist <device> scan as root
<KirO> I'm going dinner, bye :P
<unperson> hhghg: Sorry, I don't have experience with the live CD.  Maybe someone else does.
<Ze_M> KirO: it have GUI?
<hhghg> Thanks I found sth with Dr.Google I`m Going to test!maybe it work!
<hhghg> Open up a terminal and type sudo passwd root #-o
<Ze_M> can anyone tell me an application with GUI to check wifi sinal?
<unperson> hhghg: That will allow you to set a root password.
<unperson> hhghg: Is that what you wanted to do?
<unperson> hhghg: (and setting a root password enables the root account)
<ubuntu> 44
<dencrypt> 55
<mkz> where is it configured in gutsy to automount devices such as cd's, dvd's, memory sticks, etc?
<_Shade_> i'm looking for some screencast program for qt. Can you advice something?
<emilsedgh> _Shade_: screenKast or something like that, google it
<KalEl> does kubuntu have a 'Startup' equivalent? how do i start certain programs when i log in?
<ScorpKing> KalEl: link it in .kde/Autostart
<hhghg> From what I find in net I understood(I`m not english maybe my grammer is wrong) that It`s not Active by default but the system terminal doesn`t take care and ask for a passwd that is not out there!
<KalEl> ok thanks, ScorpKing
<tinin> the tool for upgrading seems to have stopped downloading packages at 17%, what could I do?
<tinin> while upgrading to 7.10
<KalEl> ScorpKing, also is it possible to set my screen geometry to something different from my actual resolution?
<ScorpKing> not sure what you mean. look in kcontrol
<KalEl> tinin, i had the same problem - it was solved when i changed to a different mirror
<tinin> So I'll have to stop it and change my spanish mirrors I guess
<KalEl> talking about mirrors, there seems to be a bug in adept - when i try to search for the best mirror it crashes!
<KalEl> so 'search for best server/mirror' thing doesn't work
<KalEl> and the kde remote desktop server is not compatible with knetwork for kde 3.5
<KalEl> other than that my experience with kubuntu is smooth.
<tinin> Adept has always seemed very buggy and difficult for me. It is a tool developed for kubuntu specifically, and at early stages. Synaptic does not fail
<KalEl> oh it's developed for kubuntu? i didn't know that... there must be some alternative then? the norm for kde?
<dencrypt> I've been using adept 2 times since installation 6 hours ago :) Haven't made me cry yet :)
<KalEl> dencrypt, could u confirm if find best servder' works - it's in 'manage repositories'
<poison--> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<KalEl> it works fine with synaptic for me though.
<KalEl> unfortunately i got rid of synaptic when i switched to kubuntu
<dencrypt> one moment
<tinin> Now the distribution upgrade tool is workng again, It was just a slow server
<ScorpKing> hiya poison--
<dencrypt> KalEl: yes, works here.
<KalEl> wow that's nice :)
<KalEl> meaning i might also be able to get it work somehow
<KalEl> thanks, dencrypt
<dencrypt> np
<lordofthepigs> Hello. Is Gutsy supposed to automount NTFS USB HDD?
<Fleck> hello, i think this is not just kubuntu releated, but knetwork manager just sucks ;( for example - if i have 2 networks, one home with name "foo" and another in work with name "bar", then if i don't turn my laptop off while drive home, i allmost every time have problem to connect to home network and vice versa
<Downix> lordofthepigs: Who uses NTFS on a USB drive?
<lordofthepigs> Downix: They used to be Desktop drives, and I shoved them in an enclosure
<lordofthepigs> Anyway, do you actually know if it is supposed to?
<Downix> it depends on which version of ntfs
<lordofthepigs> It was created with WinXP
<Downix> Gutsy handled my 1.0 and 2.0 drives no problem
<lordofthepigs> And it mounts without warnings when I use mount -t ntfs-3g
<Downix> tells me nothing, XP has used 2.0 and 3.0 depending on some whim of Microsoft.
<Downix> likely you have a 3.0 then
<Downix> won't mount automatically for some reason
<Downix> I reformatted mine to JFS awhile back
<lordofthepigs> how can I found out my version of NTFS?
<Downix> you could hex-edit the boot block
<Downix> otherwise, that's about it
<Downix> that I know of, anyways
<lordofthepigs> By the way, is there any journaled FS that will be mounted by both linux and windows (other than NTFS)?
<poison--> hi ScorpKing
<poison--> sup
<lordofthepigs> I know ext2 has windows drivers, but it's not journaled
<Downix> NTFS is journaled?
<lordofthepigs> yeah, of course it is.
<Downix> Since when?
<lordofthepigs> well... since the beginning I guess
<froggles_> what does it mean for a file system to be journaled ?
<Downix> I've used it since the mid-90's, it very much wasn't journalled when I began with it.
<Downix> froggles_: it's complex, but the basics mean you're less likely to mess up the drive if something goes wrong.
<roob> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Downix> lordofthepigs: xfs and jfs both have Windows drivers I believe
<lordofthepigs> froggles_: It means that it will make sure that you can't leave the filesystem in a corrupt state without beeing able to recover from the corruption
<lordofthepigs> well, theorically, at least
<lordofthepigs> I guess NTFS has journaling since windows 2000
<Downix> lordofthepigs: I checked, NTFS has a journalling system, but is not a journalled FS.  It's journalled in the same way ext2 is to make ext3.
<lordofthepigs> what's the difference?
<lordofthepigs> practically, I mean.
<Downix> lordofthepigs: One has it as part of the FS itself, one doesn't, it's a service added on top of it.
<Downix> practically it means that weither it's journalled or not depends on what is reading it at the time.  Something not-journal aware, well, it's not journalled.
<Downix> example, I had NTFS corrupt on me awhile back when XP's filesystem driver was messed up.
<Downix> corrupted the jorunalling system, which in turn damaged the filesystem
<lordofthepigs> I see
<Downix> while systems like ReiserFS, XFS, and JFS have the journalling inherent to the design itself, so you cannot have it bypassed, or damaged
<froggles_> is it safe for your filesystem if you just pull the plug rather than the shutdown command ?
<lordofthepigs> Is there anyway I can setup ubuntu to automount my NTFS drives
<lordofthepigs> froggles: no, because sometimes the OS doesn't write to the disk immediately (for optimization purposes)
<Downix> froggles: Nope
<lordofthepigs> if you just unplug the drive, the OS can never write this data to the disk
<lordofthepigs> which might (or might not) fuck up your filesystem
<LjL> language...
<froggles> that probobly explains why i need a new harddrive every month or so.
<Downix> you likely don't, you just need to reformat
<vbgunz> I cannot find any man page in my system for umask. the docs I find online don't say much about it. how do I learn more about umask? what is great reading here?
<lordofthepigs> froggles: Well, It shouldn't damage your hard drive itself though
<lordofthepigs> just the data on it
<froggles> must be the power supply then.
<vbgunz> I got a wikipedia article on it. checking it out now
<froggles> so why doesent linux need applications to defragment the hard drive ?
<lordofthepigs> Heh, it's more like they can't, AFAIK
<lordofthepigs> And it seems that the default linux filesystem is pretty smart when it comes to file placement, which reduces fragmentation a lot
<Downix> froggles:  The linux filesystem structure is more rigid than Windows, fragmentation is at a minimal as a result
<Downix> and it self-corrects as well
<Downix> also, depends on which filesystem you refer to.  ext2/3? JFS? ReiserFS? XFS?
 * froggles uses ext3
<vbgunz> how can I restrict a user from using mount in any way, shape or form? including but not limited to external USB devices?
<ivan_> hi all
<Kernel> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ivan_> is there some app that could help me just DRAW and DESIGN GUIs?
<vbgunz> ivan_: qt designer
<ivan_> i don't need it to actually program it..
<ivan_> i'm writing a spec for an app that will be developed soon...
<vbgunz> qt4-designer
<vbgunz> try that
<xst> Has anyone any experiences with gutsy on a IBM lenovo T60 laptop?
<ivan_> and i just need to create a mockup with the basic elements and how they will look
<vbgunz> xst: whats the deal? curious, your mouse is freaking out?
<ivan_> i just don't want to install visio on this notebook =)))
<crolle17> what package do i have to install for seeing all the nice flash-videos on youtube & myspace?
<xst> vbgunz: Nope, I just want to hear some success stories before I upgrade from Feisty
<vbgunz> crolle17: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vbgunz> crolle17: also, try out ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ivan_> qt designer isn't exactly at what i would need, it still presumes that you are going to actually develop this exact interface...
<vbgunz> some packages are found in ubuntu not in kubuntu. not sure if they're really required but I don't think they hurt
<ivan_> eh.. where's my crossover deb =(
<crolle17> vbgunz, thanx i'll do so.
<frojnd> Does anyone know how would I rotate page for 90˚ to the left. Somehow kghostview turn every slide for 90˚ to the right ??
<tinin> I had to stop the distribution upgrade tool because the selected servers were too slow, How do I start it again?
<crolle17> vbgunz, do you also know how to list all packages fitting to a grep? dpkg -l | grep search_string only will list all installed packages.
<linuse2> ciao a tutti
<OuZo> hi, i just installed ubuntu-serverguide but were did the files install to? thanks
<blackwaltz> Humm, anyone around happen to know much about initramfs stuff?
<vbgunz> crolle17: sudo apt-cache search kubuntu | grep restricted
<vbgunz> crolle17: use apt-cache search <keyword> | grep <filter>
<crolle17> vbgunz, dpkg is not able to search the sources.repos?
<vbgunz> crolle17: not sure, I use apt-cache search
<crolle17> o.k.
<crolle17> vbgunz, i installed all these nice extras, but youtube & myspace don't want to show me the videos.
<crolle17> still
<_Angelus_> what is util-linux
<crolle17> maybe the flash-player has be installed seperately?
<_Angelus_> cause linux32 wants to uninstall it
<vbgunz> flashplugin-nonfree
<crolle17> vbgunz, that is the ne i installed before...
<crolle17> vbgunz, this was my first idea...
<crolle17> vbgunz, i also got libflash-mozplugin
<rewolf_laptop> is there a reason why, when upgrading to gutsy, the updater just disappears.  it finsihed downloading all the install files, and immediately after, it disappeared? it didnt start installing
<vbgunz> not sure what the issue is :(
<crolle17> thank you anyway.
<froggles> hi
<froggles> ps aux | grep tty # shows a list of terminals.  how can i find out which process (such as this irssi session) is using which terminal ?
<blackwaltz> froggles: maybe you could get the type of info you're looking for with pstree -p instead?
<_Angelus_> why isn't there ia32-libs-gtk on gutsy?
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: I think it may be included in the ia32-libs package, seeing as the two packages conflict, same thing goes for nvidia-glx-ia32(as of gutsy), ia32-libs-sdl(as of gutsy), and ia32-libs-openoffice.org(as of feisty)
<_Angelus_> i don't think so
<_Angelus_> it doesn't include libgtk-1.2.so.0 as far as i can see
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: odd
<roob> hello all i have a pvr-150 tv card...it worked untill i did ivtv-tune -c 52 (to change the channel) i then lost all sound......changing to a new channel doesnt bring the sound back....anyone have any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> aptitude search <keyword> | grep <filter>
<ScorpKing> that is usefull ^
<ScorpKing> unless you search for g++ ;)
<ScorpKing> nite guys. have fun.
<slow-motion> n8
<Wulong> How I can make dolphin understand that mplayer is my default player?
<iiggoorr> i am going to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, but have alsa (and ACPI4asus) installed via "make install", will i have some problems after upgrade? Will conf files be handled in a right way?
<_Angelus_> someone tell me how am i gonna get a 32bit libgtk-1.2.so :(
<_Angelus_> pleasee somebody help me
<arrouan_> Wulong: Start kcontrol then go to KDE Components/File Associations, then click on video. Here you have a list of file types with the list of applications that can open them.
<bobiras> does anyone know who i can fix the prob. "There was an error committing changes. Possibly there waasa a problem downloading some pachages or the commit would break packages"?
<rage144> Hello
<rage144> I just got started with kubuntu, and I was wondering if anyone in here could tell me how or what program I can get, to open .zip files.
<Wulong> arrouan_: thanks
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: Well, there is another way to do it
<Wulong> rage144: ark
<rage144> It does not work :/
<Wulong> Just install unzip and zip packages-
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: download the 32-bit deb file, extract it with dpkg -x, copy the contents to /lib32
<_Angelus_> blackflag:  how
<_Angelus_> ah
<_Angelus_> pl
<_Angelus_> * ok
<_Angelus_> :p
<rage144> Wulong That does not work either
<_Angelus_> from packages.ubuntu.com blackflag right?
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: come to think of it there's a not cleaner but *easier* way to do it
<Wulong> rage144: did you install them with apt-get? did you restart ark afterwards?
<_Angelus_> how
<rage144> Wulong: It came with the distro
<Wulong> Unzip and zip is not bundled or it was one of them.
<Wulong> Type in terminal: sudo apt-get install zip unzip
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: there's a script floating around, cappy wrote it, I forget what it's called
<rage144> Its already at the newest version it says.
<_Angelus_> blackflag: yeah, thats a funky problem, finding the unamed
<rage144> Maybe I am typing in an incorrect term while extracting, what would be a good command to type?
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: found it
<Wulong> rage144: click on a file and open it in ark.
<blackwaltz> _Angelus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790&highlight=cappy
<_Angelus_> thats what imtalkin' bout
<Wulong> If it don't work use "unzip file.zip".
<bignall> I'm having trouble with adobe acrobat reader in gutsy.  I've used the previous versions many, many times to print a file in landscape, but now all it will do is print in portrait no matter what I do.  Can someone please help me?  I'm desperate to get it working correctly!
<rage144> Yup, still doesnt work
<_Angelus_> blackflag: think i'll stick to the "do it yourself" way
<mac__> anyone have experience building their own kernal?  apperently I have to do that if I want sound support on a dell inspiron 1720 but I'm afraid to do it myself since I'll most like just destroy my install
<rage144> Ok, well I tried the zip thing again just for kicks, and it gave me an error
<rage144> End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<rage144>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<rage144>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<rage144>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<rage144> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of DezerUI-1191397953.zip or
<rage144>         DezerUI-1191397953.zip.zip, and cannot find DezerUI-1191397953.zip.ZIP, period.
<rage144> and it did not work
<Daisuke_Laptop> mac__: modprobe snd_hda_intel
<Daisuke_Laptop> doesn't work?
<xiscogina> hola, tengo un problema con el kde
<Daisuke_Laptop> !es | xiscogina
<ubotu> xiscogina: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<mac__> one sec I'll try that
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm on a 1420, it might be somewhat different
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, and...
<rage144> hablamos ingles
<Daisuke_Laptop> !paste | rage144
<ubotu> rage144: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rage144> Can anyone help me with my zip/unzipping problems?
<rage144> I cant find any programs that will recognize zip files.
<mac__> is it supposed to have an output when it does that?  It just goes to the next line whether I use sudo or not
<blackwaltz> mac__: it's not _too_ hard to do really .. most of the process is so automated that it's really just down to making sure you can follow a howto and picking the right settings
<Daisuke_Laptop> mac__: there shouldn't be output
<Daisuke_Laptop> but now you might want to try sound
<snowdonkey> Hi.  I want to give my static IP to someone so they can SSH to my computer.  However when I do "ip addr" my static IP isn't listed for eth0; only the local address.
<Daisuke_Laptop> snowdonkey: go to a site like whatsmyip.com
<snowdonkey> daisuke_laptop: Ok thx.  Is it a problem though that it isn't showing up?
<Daisuke_Laptop> or better yet, hit up dyndns.org and get a hostname
<Daisuke_Laptop> snowdonkey: nope, it will only show the local because that's the ip it believes it has
<Daisuke_Laptop> assigned by the router
<rafael_carreras> rage144: zip and unzip are installed by default, that's all you need
<Daisuke_Laptop> rage144: if it doesn't work, it ain't a zip.
<rage144> rafael_carreras It does not work
<snowdonkey> daisuke_laptop: I see, thanks.
<rage144> Daisuke_Laptop: But it is a zip
<Daisuke_Laptop> just because it says .zip doesn't make it a zip
<rage144> Daisuke_Laptop I am not a retard
<xiscogina> i got troubles with my linux
<rage144> Daisuke_Laptop: I zipped it myself on a previous computer.
<mac__> theres a red X over my volume control and it says mixer not found
<Daisuke_Laptop> mac__: double-click and open the volume control
<vge> hmm, where can i check the sources for example kde panel application?
<mac__> the list of mixers is empty
<Daisuke_Laptop> vge: kde.org?  or even kde-look, i think they have applets
<Daisuke_Laptop> mac__: i see :\
<xiscogina> when I try to open konqueror, it says "It's not formatted"
<vge> Daisuke_Laptop: im more looking the sourcecode of those applets?
<mac__> theres a bug report in for it that says you have to build a custom kernal...
<mac__> but I haven't the slightest idea how to do that
<Daisuke_Laptop> vge: as most of them are gpl, the source will be there.
<Daisuke_Laptop> in fact, i think the vast majority of them, if not all, are gpl
<vge> there as where?
<mac__> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> anywhere you can find the applets
<vge> ic
<GuHHH> in case i need to backup my services configurations, which dirs should i backup? /etc/ and /usr/local/ ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mac__: i've never built a kernel, but as someone else said, it's a matter of picking choices from a menu and following a howto
<vge> Daisuke_Laptop: "build in" ones?
<Daisuke_Laptop> vge: for those you'd have to download the source packages
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't know what they are, though :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> heya soulrider
<xiscogina> how can I go back to a previos day to my linux, to remove some thing I did wrong
<Daisuke_Laptop> xiscogina: there's no system restore like in windows, if that's what you're asking
<xiscogina> daisuke laptop yes that's what I want to know
<blackwaltz> Anyone around by an off chance happen to know why update-initramfs might fail, *displaying the gzip usage information*
<Daisuke_Laptop> xiscogina: if you didn't back up, there's not much you can do
<soulrider> hey Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Laptop> although i won't say that's definite without knowing the extent of what you may have done
<blackwaltz> if all you did was delete a file then it may be vaguely possible to recover it if the blocks that contained it haven't been overwritten since then
<xiscogina> daisuke: the thing is that when I try to open konqueror, it says " not formatted"
<Daisuke_Laptop> but what partition/directory is konqueror trying to access?
<xiscogina> daisuke: it seems I have lost my configuration
<xiscogina> '/usr/share/applications/kde/konqbrowser.desktop'  this is what I read
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, when you launch konqueror, what does it say isn't formatted?
<xiscogina> ('/usr/share/applications/kde/konqbrowser.desktop' is not formatted), this is what the screen shows
<denise> Hi i used to use Windows XP and just got a new computer I was wondering if anyone can help me
<denise> Im trying to download stuff but there is a arrer
<blackwaltz> denise: sure, what sort of error?
<denise> in adapt maniger
<denise> sorry not that great at spelling
<tekteen> no problem
<denise> it says its already in use
<tekteen> restart your machine
<tekteen> it should work
<denise> ok
<denise> brb
<blackwaltz> oops, I disappeared for a minute ...
<blackwaltz> This would probably be an easier way to have fixed it denise:
<blackwaltz> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<denise> it says another package is useing the system and would you like the resolve this problem yes or no
<denise> when i click yes it crashes
<denise> when i click no it just goes into it and i can not do anything in adept manager what can i do
<tekteen> !adeptfix | denise
<ubotu> denise: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<moparisthebest> somehow I hid my KDE panel and I can't get it back
<moparisthebest> anyone know how to run the configuration manager without it?
<denise> in the termanil
<blackwaltz> moparisthebest: perhaps pressing alt+f2 and typing "kicker" will bring it back
<moparisthebest> ERROR: kicker is already running!
<moparisthebest> ive restarted, and it works with other user accounts
<moparisthebest> i pulled up the configuration editor earlier and must have changed something
<denise> ok this is what it says
<moparisthebest> you know how you can right click on it and click 'configure panel'
<denise> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of sun-java5-jre:
<denise>  sun-java5-jre depends on sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1) | ia32-sun-java5-bin (= 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1); however:
<moparisthebest> can I get that menu up without the panel in the first place?
<denise>   Package sun-java5-bin is not installed.
<denise>   Package ia32-sun-java5-bin is not installed.
<blackwaltz> moparisthebest: how about running kcontrol instead then?
<denise> dpkg: error processing sun-java5-jre (--configure):
<denise>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<denise> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<denise> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<denise> Errors were encountered while processing:
<denise>  sun-java5-jre
<snowdonkey> moparisthebest: kcmshell %i kicker_config kcmtaskbar
<denise> now what
<denise> do i put in
<blackwaltz> denise: sudo apt-get -f install
<denise> ok
<moparisthebest> thanks snowdonkey, worked perfectly :)
<snowdonkey> moparisthebest: np, it was in the menu of my zenwalk install w/ kde so I just looked at its command  :)
<denise> i love copy and paste
<moparisthebest> thats what I tried to find from another account, but couldn't quite find it :)
<denise> ok its done
<denise> says setting up java
<denise> thats what i was trying to get going java for yahoo games and firefox
<denise> should i try adept manager agian
<moparisthebest> denise, are you saying java applets don't work in firefox?
<denise> no i was trying to get the browser firefox
<denise> i like that one
<moparisthebest> either through adept-manager or 'apt-get install firefox'
<denise> and its working now thanks so much
<tekteen> denise: have you installed sun-java[5 or 6]-plugin
<qolo> hey whats the pottery whell called in pottery
<denise> not the plugin yet i can do that now
<moparisthebest> do it after you have installed firefox
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<roob> hello all...ive set up ndiswrapper....ive got my driver installed i have a wlan0, ive set it up to static ip.....but it wont work....i cant ping my router or google.com
<roob> anything im missing?
<denise> oh ok
<denise> um theres alot witch one
<denise> just firefox
<denise> theres one that says that
<roob> when i set up the wireless to use dhcp i get a weird ip of "169.254.5.170" ....which is neither my lan ip or my wan ip
<vsudilov> I know I have a sound chip on my motherboard that is interfering with my sound system -- how do I find out what to entry to add to modprobe.d/blacklist?
<moparisthebest> roob, how is your router set up? with dhcp or static IPs?
<roob> moparisthebest: it can do both....i want it to be a static ip...but was testing with dhcp because static wasnt working for wireless
<Alyxander> roob did you set up your dns in the laptops or the wireless clients
<Alyxander> roob i sometimes find that dns will not populate without dhcp
<roob> Alyxander: yea i have name servers in /etc/resolv.conf
<denise> Thanks you guys are really smart im going to enjoy my internet now
<moparisthebest> are you using knetwork manager to connect or something else?
<roob> moparisthebest: i opened systemsettings
<roob> and set it up using that
<lovre> hi all
<ScorpKing> hi lovre
<lovre> is any1 here doing PHP programming / graphics developing? i have an offtopic qurestion
<ScorpKing> i found the problem when connecting with dialup and not having internet on the kde apps like konqueror.
<Rukus-> why does ndiswrapper fuck my system up
<Daisuke_Ido> !language | Rukus-
<ubotu> Rukus-: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<moparisthebest> roob, try using knetworkmanager
<Alyxander> lol becaus its trying to use windows drivers Rukus
<roob> moparisthebest: ok will try now :-)
<Rukus-> !language Daisuke_Ido
<moparisthebest> or gutsy calls the package network-manager-kde i think
<lovre> ok, that question was not put right. Anyway, i was wondering if im offered to work on a site, and do everything from graphics design to complete CMS programming, web shop etc... How much could i charge a company for this? (I have no company of my own, i would work on a student contract)
<Rukus-> !language | Daisuke_Ido
<ubotu> Daisuke_Ido: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> Rukus-: no really, watch your language
<vsudilov> Ok how do I remove the middle mouse botton copy/paste functionality
<Daisuke_Ido> vsudilov: stop using X
<Daisuke_Ido> it's part of X, not the desktop environment
<ScorpKing> when there is no network connection knetworkmanager thinks there is no default route so thats what it tells konqueror even tho ppp0 is active. i uninstalled knetworkmanager and now everything seems fine. (i have 45sec lag for some reason. was this posted?)
<vsudilov> ah hah
<vsudilov> not going to happen
<Alyxander> vsudilov its in your pointer behavior settings
<moparisthebest> there has to be a way to disable it though
<vsudilov> where is that file?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh i'm sure
<Alyxander> vsudilov kde or gnome
<Daisuke_Ido> but after getting used to it, you won't want to :D
<Alyxander> either way its in system preferences
<vsudilov> kde
<roob> hmm i still cant configure my wireless device :-/
<snowdonkey> vsudilov: Make sure your mouse in configured to use only 2 buttons in your xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<drx0drx0> Can anyone help a newbie copy some data from a Linux system to a Windows system, a Novell server, or a Hybrid USB drive?
<ScorpKing> :D
<ScorpKing> brb
<vsudilov> snowdonkey: No, I want it to have 3 button configuration...I just want the 3rd button to do something else
<qolo> man cp :P
 * Minataku meows
<lovre> whats compiz official channel?
<vsudilov> snowdonkey: I've got it set up for the action I want, but it ALSO copies/pastes in addition to that function
<Minataku> Hi ScorpKing, Daisuke_Ido
<Minataku> :3
<Daisuke_Ido> qolo: not how things are done here.
<snowdonkey> vsudilov: ah
<roob> brb
<Minataku> Hi ScorpKing
<Minataku> lol
<ScorpKing> hi Minataku
<Alyxander> vsudilov system settings keyboard and mouse
<rewolf_laptop> ahhhh.  ok my gutsy upgrade crashed twice. so now gutsy is partly installed. half the stuff doesnt work. i have all the packages in cache, but it died during the installation. is there anything i can do to fix this?  It even crashes when i go into System Settings
<Wulong> rewolf_laptop: apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade
<dwidmann> rewolf_laptop: might be better off reinstalling, be sure to check the disk for errors. Half finished installations are an absolute pain to work with. Last time I had that happpen it was because the cd was corrupt
<vsudilov> alyxander: Its not there, I already checked
<rewolf_laptop> Wulong if this worx i will cry of happiness. coz apt-get upgrade is doin stuf
<Alyxander> ok
<rewolf_laptop> dwidmann, i upgraded over the net
<dwidmann> rewolf_laptop: ah, my mistake
<dwidmann> rewolf_laptop: it probably just missed some packages for some reason or another, always best to check after upgrading/dist-upgrading just so you know it'll start up ..
<dwidmann> Granted,it's a lot smoother than it used to be, like from dapper -> edgy, that was pretty bad.
<rewolf_laptop> how do i check?
<rewolf_laptop> wat is backgroundrc about, wat happens if i keep my own one?
<rewolf_laptop> soz im a noob
<dwidmann> rewolf_laptop: the same way you are right now, re-running the upgrade/dist-upgrade, another way is to run something like "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", that works too
<rewolf_laptop> coz the setup is asking me if it should keep mine
<rewolf_laptop> ok shot
<dwidmann> rewolf_laptop: usually you don't want to keep yours, unless you know you changed it yourself.
<rewolf_laptop> ok thanks again. yoh, ur helpful. if i paid u would u live in a cage next to my pc. so i can get help all the time. ill give u food... occasionally
<bignall> Is there some way to install an older version of a package... specifically I want to back up to an older version of Adobe Acrobat REader.
<Wulong> Just let it replace everything to make sure it works. If you know the file it want to replace, you know what to do.
<Wulong> bignall: sure, find the package and use "dpkg -i package.deb".
<trappist> bignall: with acroread it shouldn't be too hard.  just uninstall what you have and find an older package.
<trappist> bignall: in general it's not recommended, because you'll potentially break a lot of dependencies, but no core packages could possibly depend on acroread
<bignall> Thanks.  I'll try it... I really have to print landscape and this version won't do it.
<trappist> bignall: tried kpdf?
<dwidmann> bignall: should be able to get it out of dapper/edgy multiverse, or possibly from medibuntu ...
<Wulong> I suggest using something other than acrobatreader.
 * ScorpKing slaps usplash..
<dwidmann> rewolf_laptop: thanks but I think I'll pass on that
<bignall> I've never been able to get KPDF to print in landscape.  I fyou know how, please tell me and I'll use it.
<ScorpKing> "Loading /usr/local/lib/usplash/usplash-kubuntu-new.so failed: /usr/local/lib/usplash/usplash-kubuntu-new.so: undefined symbol: usplash_theme"
 * ScorpKing cries..
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: could be worse .. I've been playing with initramfs for the last couple days and finally managed to really screw things up, not even google could get me out of this one :(
<moparisthebest> my panel only shows up on my #1 desktop and not any of the others, anyone know how to fix that? :/
<Wulong> ScorpKing: apt-get install --reinstall uspash
<Wulong> +l
<Wulong> Maybe kubuntu-artwork-usplash too.
<ScorpKing> i've been at this for a few days now. i can't get my custom usplash theme to work. at least now i get errors. ;)
<dwidmann> moparisthebest, there should be a screen number option in the config dialog you went to before, somewhere or another, that lets you select the display number, at least that's what I get on my desktop.
<ScorpKing> Wulong: the default one works fine.
<Wulong> ooh
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: I've resorted to a reinstall after update-initramfs decided to start failing to work, instead printing out the gzip usage information o.O
<Wulong> Use a how-to guide.
<moparisthebest> dwidmann, I don't see an option for which desktop to show on
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: hehe. ouch.
<moparisthebest> im talking multiple desktops, only one monitor to be clear
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: I'd take a screenshot, but my desktop is presently down due to reasons cited above
<ScorpKing> Wulong: i used these - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: ah, that would be why, sorry about the confusion
<moparisthebest> you are talking the 'Configure - KDE Panel' app dwidmann ?
<moparisthebest> oh, alright
<BluesKaj> no dekstop icons in the panel ?
<bignall> How can I specify to install a different package version than the newest one?  Or do I have to go find the .deb and install?
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<moparisthebest> no panel on any desktop besides #1
<Wulong> bignall: you have to find it, or maybe adept have a option for searching older packages.
<bignall> Trappist: yes, I tried KPDF, it won't rotate the pages.
<Wulong> How can I get knetworkmanager to reconnect my AP when connection is lost? I assume someone else have had the same issue.
<bignall> Wulong: I wish it did... one nice thing about symanntic :/
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: perhaps it would be easier just to create a new user account and move your files over to it .... then everything would be straight again for sure :)
<Wulong> bignall: what's nice about synaptic?
<bignall> Wulong: how do I search the packages on medibuntu.
<bignall> Wulong: You can select which version of a package to install from the repository.
<trappist> Wulong: I just say sudo dhclient
<moparisthebest> probably dwidmann, but I have KDE exactly like I want it :(
<Wulong> bignall: so install synaptic...
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest, have you tried system settings/desktop/multiple desktops ?
<ScorpKing> mopar is the best ;) hehe
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: doesn't mean you can't move most of those config files that you know you've done something with too
<Wulong> trappist: it don't reconnect acess points.
<moparisthebest> yes BluesKaj, but I can't find any options there for the panel
<bignall> Wulong: I used it a lot when I was using debian. I installed synaptic on feisty, but couldn't get it to work.
<trappist> Wulong: maybe I misunderstood your question - your AP is on your box?
<trappist> moparisthebest: run 'kicker'?
<moparisthebest> already running trappist
<Wulong> trappist: AP is short for access point, wifi sharing point if you will.
<trappist> Wulong: right :)  if I need to reconnect *to* my AP I say sudo dhclient.  if you're using your wifi card as an AP... that's different.
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest , there's a slider at the top of the multiple desktops page , giving the number of desktops options
<moparisthebest> yes, ive tried changing that BluesKaj
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: the first place I would check would be kcontrol -> (filter for panels), but I'm sure you've already looked there ...
<moparisthebest> the problem is the panel only shows up on desktop #1
<Wulong> trappist: dhclient is in by default and knetworkmanager is using it. dhclient does not reconnect to my AP, and I'm not using my wlan as AP. Reconnect to my rotuer then.
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: what if you reduce the number of desktops to 1, apply, then re-expand the # of desktops to X
<BluesKaj> if you did change , have relogged in , moparisthebest ... that's usually requires after a system settings change/
<moparisthebest> tried that first dwidmann
<BluesKaj> err required
<dwidmann> I hate how since Edgy or so they've made the installer cds scan the mirrors and such, it makes the install go SOooooooooooooooooo much slower
<Wulong> dwidmann: remove them.
<dwidmann> Wulong: the thing is, even with the text mode installer, at the last phase of the install it checks the repositories for some sort of updates or something ... takes forever
<dwidmann> (forever being 5-10 minutes at least)
<dwidmann> (and seeing as the whole install process doesn't less that doesn't take more than 10-15, it really ticks  me off that it does it)
<denise> ok got a problem used to use windows
<mauri> mauri
<mauri> mauri
<dwidmann> denise: I fail to see how the "used to use windows" part is relevant
<dwidmann> denise: you've already fixed that problem :D
<denise> my brother told me to put that in
<denise> ok i can not get java downloaded
<NickPresta> denise, have you followed the instructions on !java?
<NickPresta> !java > denise
<moparisthebest> i think its a pipe |
<dwidmann> Keeping in mind that there is also *icedtea* in gutsy, though I've heard it works less than well enough (probably because it's a pitiful hybrid of gcj and java7)
<NickPresta> moparisthebest, I told ubotu to /msg denise
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: using > makes it a pm instead of a channel message
<moparisthebest> ah, thanks :)
<NickPresta> :)
<denise> when i go to the java site it says i do not have the proper one loaded
<NickPresta> denise, which Java site? Did the installation complete and succeed? Did you restart your browser?
<fernando__> can some one helpe ... how can i crack wep using ubuntu n what are the commands ...
<moparisthebest> denise, possibly because you installed sun-java5 instead of sun-java6
<denise> yes about 5 times
<Wulong> fernando__: apt-get install aircrack-ng
<ScorpKing> denise: try sudo aptitude search java
<denise> do i remove java 5
<moparisthebest> denise,
<NickPresta> fernando__, I would hope "cracking wep" is for educational purposes :)
<BluesKaj> denise, are you using the package manager ?
<ScorpKing> lol
<moparisthebest> sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<dwidmann> !info icedtea-java7-plugin
<ubotu> icedtea-java7-plugin: Java plugin based on OpenJDK and gcjwebplugin. In component universe, is extra. Version 7~b21-1.4+20071007-0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 12 kB, installed size 128 kB
<fernando__> yes
<denise> i did java 5 and 5 on manager
<fernando__> it is
<moparisthebest> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<moparisthebest> run those two commands
<denise> 6
<Wulong> Is icedtea better? open?
<dwidmann> Wulong: it's in main :)
<dwidmann> Wulong: it's a temporary fork of openjdk, AFAIK
<fernando__> thank you
<moparisthebest> ive never heard of it, i wonder if the plugin works with amd64 browsers? :)
<Jack_Phoenix> yay :D
<Jack_Phoenix> LjL: thanks a lot :)
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: it should, but seeing as it's based on gcj also, I've heard it doesn't work too terribly well yet
<dwidmann> I could try it now though and let you know what I find out
<LjL> Jack_Phoenix: you're welcome, sorry for the hassle.
<moparisthebest> dwidmann, im trying it, and anything is better than nothing right? :)
<Jack_Phoenix> no problem at all :)
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: right
<denise> ok should i restart my comp or not
<denise> i put the two comands in
<moparisthebest> currently I have a 32bit firefox and a 32bit java that I run when I need applets, anything is better than that
<moparisthebest> no need to restart denise, not windows anymore :)
<BluesKaj> moparisthebest, I'm running amd64 , but use konq broswer and have only encountered probs with sites that are poorly built , but haven't seen any media playback pobbs so far.
<moparisthebest> konqueror handles java differently iirc, doesn't use the plugin
<BluesKaj> pobbs=probs
<moparisthebest> but besides java I have no problems, nspluginwrapper works for flash
<moparisthebest> doesn't work here dwidmann, just a white screen
<BluesKaj> no it just has be enabled in konq/config
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: shame :(
<testablu> ci sono italiani?
<moparisthebest> but its handled differently, it doesn't use the java plugin BluesKaj
<moparisthebest> instead it actually calls 'java'
<testablu> italiani?
<MasterShrek> !it | testablu
<ubotu> testablu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dwidmann> !it
<BluesKaj> actually , that's a good thing moparisthebest , the less java the better :)
<dwidmann> bah, I actually like java
<moparisthebest> and for some reason it doesn't work on my machine with konq either BluesKaj
<ScorpKing> Jack_Phoenix: welcome. ;)
<Jack_Phoenix> rar!
<moparisthebest> and yea, java is pretty sweet I think :)
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, we all have diff tastes ... i bet you use azureus too
<drx0drx0>  is copying files from ext3 to a Windows XP Pro share using smb://<ip> via Network Servers reliable?
<lovre> is there a calc anywhere in kubuntu?
<lovre> lol
 * dwidmann doesn't use torrents at all
<BluesKaj> sure drx0drx0 , i do it all the time
<susana> en español
<susana> donde estan
<dwidmann> lovre: speedcrunch, katapult, run command
<BluesKaj> !es | susana
<ubotu> susana: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<moparisthebest> drx0drx0, you can do it easier ways
<moparisthebest> ntfs-3g works great from linux
<moparisthebest> and there is an ext2 driver for windows as well
<lovre> dwidmann: thank you
<dwidmann> lovre: you're welcome
<mac__> there is no java for 64bit linux right?
<moparisthebest> there is mac__
<dwidmann> mac__: wrong
<moparisthebest> but no java plugin, for browsers
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: will be in the java7 release AFAIK
<moparisthebest> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_03-b05, mixed mode)
<moparisthebest> thats what java -version gets me
<moparisthebest> its actually alot faster than other versions too
<moparisthebest> supposedly dwidmann , I hope so :)
<mac__> will that work with my web browser?
<moparisthebest> only if you use konqueror
<trappist> mac__: you can get a 64bit java vm, but not a 64bit java plugin.
<BluesKaj> drx0drx0, konq and samba work very well together on a network ...just type smb:/ in the addressbar
<denise> ok its still not working this is what comes up
<denise> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<denise>   Your Java version is 1.4.2-02. Please click the button below to get the recommended Java for your computer.
<moparisthebest> remove it
<moparisthebest> im not entirely sure what the package is called
<moparisthebest> type java in adept-manager and youll see
<mac__> thanks for the info guys - have a good one
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: it's called gcj, or at least has that in its name
<otto_> hi there, I have a bluetooth question
<moparisthebest> yea, somethinig like that
<denise> i have java package and java common
<moparisthebest> #dentist otto_
<moparisthebest> ok, that was a bad joke, carry on
<otto_> uhh
<otto_> allright!
<otto_> when I view my mobile smart phone with bluetooth in konqueror it only shows file transfer en OBEX push (works!)
<otto_> but not the other services, i can find with sdptool
<denise> and java 6 bin
<moparisthebest> denise, remove any package without 'sun-' in front of it
<denise> ok
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: why not just run sudo update-java-alternatives instead?
<moparisthebest> because I didn't know that existed? :)
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: you do now
<moparisthebest> yup
<otto_> do i need a dentist?
<denise> ok its done
<denise> now what
<dwidmann> ack, I'm lagging like five seconds
<moparisthebest> denise, start up firefox and see what happens
<moparisthebest> otto_, if you have blue teeth you do ;) (sorry, I don't have any experiance with bluetooth)
<Rukus-> ok my wireless card is enabled, but i cant find or connect to any netwoprks
<Rukus-> i am so confsued
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<otto_> haha, never mind ;)
<Rukus-> ya thanks
<Rukus-> \i read all that
<schiste> hey
<schiste> I've juste updated to gutsy
<schiste> and till the upgrade
<moparisthebest> Rukus-, try Wireless Assistant instead of knetworkmanager
<schiste> I don't have any sound
<schiste> (neither on amarok/kaffein
<schiste> neither onvlc
<schiste> it tells me the audio output isbusy
<schiste> any idea ?
<BluesKaj> schiste,  k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<Rukus-> ok
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder if there's any way to get the startup scripts to wait so I can have truecrypt ask me for a password :\
<denise> it says i need to install java runtime
<Rukus-> weird, knetwork-manager is installed but my system says it is not.
<Rukus-> so i tried to install it
<Rukus-> error
<schiste> Hmmm does it take a so long time normally ?
<denise> i looked for java runtime in the adept and I see a bunch whitch one should i dowload
<BluesKaj> denise, type about:plugins in the FF addressbar and check if java runtime is listed and enabled
<denise> in the termal
<denise> or browser
<denise> theres a java bin 7
<schiste> BluesKaj: ok it's rebooting for 5 minutes :)
<schiste> I guess something wrong :)
<Avt3kk> hello?
<Avt3kk> I have LMCE dvd which is based on kubuntu and I have no desktop because my video card is E Gforce 8800 GTS
<Avt3kk> im so close but so far :/
<moparisthebest> Avt3kk, ive got the same card, no problems here
<Avt3kk> you guys got ideas?
<Avt3kk> no desktop
<moparisthebest> what do you mean by no desktop?
<Avt3kk> how do I start LMCE with E zGforce 8800 GTS
<moparisthebest> what is LMCE?
<Avt3kk> I didnt add video card its linux media center edtition
<Avt3kk> based on kubuntu it has kubuntu desktop
<moparisthebest> it should work out of the box
<susana> español
<Avt3kk> supposed to have which I no have
<moparisthebest> look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf Avt3kk
<moparisthebest> and change the driver to 'nv'
<Avt3kk> I get some funky looking console on the upper left
<moparisthebest> then save and restart and see what happens
<susana> en español
<BluesKaj> Avt3kk,  in the konsole : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Avt3kk> ook
 * artheart sips a large coffee
<Avt3kk> just no driver for nvidia
<Avt3kk> I turn it on
<susana> sala en español
<webvictim> !es | susana
<ubotu> susana: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
 * jameswf uses magicwand to make genii 's coffee irish
<webvictim> does anyone know how you change the volume slider that kmilo affects?
<Avt3kk> how to start in term?
<Avt3kk> in LMCE
<genii> jameswf: Aye, and yer a good lad
<BluesKaj> we already showed susana that
<moparisthebest> how to start the X server Avt3kk ? startx
<Avt3kk> oo ty
<webvictim> susana: ningun hablas espanol aqui
<Rukus-> whats the command to enable wired connections?
<Rukus-> i cant find it
<webvictim> ifconfig <connection> up?
<jameswf> ifup
<webvictim> that too
<Nuked> hi Im currently testing kde 4, and I noticed there is no "startbar/kicker"
<Nuked> is there a package I may have neglected to install or something?
<BluesKaj> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<biovore> probably..
<BluesKaj> isn't there a kde4 chat ?
<Nuked> I was not aware of one BluesKaj
<Avt3kk> I started the recovery console and typed startx :D yay now to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Nuked, there is but it's not very populated :(
<Nuked> and BluesKaj, none of the information ubotu provided is new information
<Kernel> anyone here use ivtv-channel.py ...for some reason its not working for me on 7.10
<BluesKaj> yeah, Nuked I realize that now , thought it would give you a forum or chat
<Nuked> I take it everyone is staying away from kde4 in here
<kubuntunewbie> Kde4 is out?
<kubuntunewbie> since whne?
<dwidmann> Nuked: I probably am until KDE 4.1 is out
<Nuked> testing kubuntunewbie
<Avt3kk> its installing the kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> not much luck in my experience , Nuked
<Kernel> !ivtv
<ubotu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<Avt3kk> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> yup
<Avt3kk> BluesKaj thankyou so much :D
<BluesKaj> Avt3kk, i'm surprised it wan't installed
<Avt3kk> linux media center edition should be awsome I found a youtube video on it
<kubuntunewbie> just out of curiosity... say you called dell and wanted to order a computer. and they were like it will be 899.99 and then you tell them that you dont want winblows on it.  is there a price drop?
<Avt3kk> BlueKaj it has the nvidea driver or no?
<Avt3kk> it autostarts the orbital thingy
<Avt3kk> but with no driver it cant start
<BluesKaj> yeah Avt3kk, a little daunting to setup...saw a tutorial on it a while back
<Dragnslcr> kubuntunewbie- probably not, because they only sell specific models with Ubuntu on it
<Avt3kk> tutorial were?
<Dragnslcr> kubuntunewbie- having said that, I bought a 1420N for my girlfriend and installed kubuntu-desktop on it, and she's doing quite well with it so far
<dwidmann> www.dell.com/open
<Avt3kk> BluesKaj im trying to play it on my flatscreen
<Avt3kk> maybe turn this also into a gaming box
<Avt3kk> gaming box media center
<BluesKaj> Avt3kk, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/graphics card/configure. Find your card in the list and "apply" , same goes for the monitor, if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again.
<denise> ok im back
#kubuntu 2007-11-07
<denise> im trying to get yahoo games running
<schiste> is there any easy way to reset the computer (like reinstallation)
<MasterShrek> schiste, put the cd in and reinstall
<schiste> (without cd)
<schiste> ;)
<denise> ithe browser says install plugins
<_Angelus_> someone explain me this error please
<_Angelus_> plugins/libgpuPeopsSoftX.so.1.0.15: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<schiste> MasterShrek: as I said above, without cd
<denise> when i go to install plugins it says install manuly
<denise> then it takes me to the java site
<Nuked> jeez this kde4 is sluggish...
 * webvictim repeats "beta" over and over :)
<Nuked> webvictim: thanks I am aware of that
<boo> hey, ive been having some issuse with skye... my aoudio playback always working but the mic dose sometimes and not other,,, any one have any ideas?
<boo> *skype
<webvictim> good stuff. your comments looked like you weren't ;)
 * jameswf asks doesn't beta mean install on everything and be the first on your block....
<MementoMori> boo: are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Nuked> perhaps it would be better if people didnt assume things
<denise> can anyone help with installing java
<boo> kubuntu
<Nuked> jameswf: no it means seeing where the bugs lie, and furthermore whether or not Its worth installing later
<snowdonkey> denise: you can install the java plugin using adept
<MementoMori> boo: try in a konsole
<snowdonkey> denise: the package is called sun-java6-plugin
<denise> but there is so many
<denise> ok
<MementoMori> boo: artsdsp -m skype
<denise> i will try that theres also a sun java 7
<MementoMori> and try the echo123 service
<jameswf> automatix... compatibility without thought (unless it breaks stuff)
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: means a 32-bitg app is trying to load a 64-bit library
<boo> ok, one sec
<biovore> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<boo> nothing...
<susana> la sala en español
<Minataku> AFAIK, the latest Skype has ALSA support
<MementoMori> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<_Angelus_> dwidmann:  how can i prevent that?
<MementoMori> !es | susana
<ubotu> susana: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MementoMori> ok ;)
<schiste> is there any easy way to reset the computer (like reinstallation) without cd ?
<MementoMori> boo: no sound or mic?
<boo> sound is find... he mic wont work
<boo> *fine
<denise> theres  bin demo jdk jre and source under java 6 none that say plugin
<MementoMori> boo: have turn on the in the mixer?
<MementoMori> boo: can you recheck it?
<denise> under sun java sorry
<boo> its on
<denise> so whitch one do i pick
<snowdonkey> denise: it's none of those, one sec
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: first, do you have the 32-bit library installed? If so, you might need to create a script that tells it where to look for the libraries first before it launches it.
<boo> and if i use "Analog mix" i can here an echo
<denise> ok thanks
<MementoMori> boo: sorry, cant help you...
<Avt3kk> if it starts the kubuntu desktop how I run the orbiter in linux media center edition desktop or just after setting up kubuntu desktop and installing my video card driver and monitor picking now what step im on now?
<boo> ok... thx anyways
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: yes i have the 32bit libs
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: where did you put the 32-bit libs, /lib32?
<jameswf> #/usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: there is in both
<bobesponja> anybody knows what's the bash command to know what proc I have? (P4, dual core etc)
<denise> i have java comon and java package installed
<jameswf> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: It has been a while since I've had to do that ... give me a minute
<sonic_> getting error trying to print that kde print server sould not be contacted
<_Angelus_> ok thanks dude
<sonic_> how do I make sure its running?
<Avt3kk> guys I got this error from linux media center starting up: orbiter failed to setup the transparency. please check if the transparency manager is running.
<snowdonkey> denise: ok, not sure why sun-java6-plugin isn't visible.  just to be sure nothing comes up when you type this at terminal:    aptitude search sun-java6-plugin
<denise> ok
<denise> this is what came up
<denise> denise@ubuntu:~$ aptitude search sun-java6-plugin
<denise> p   sun-java6-plugin                - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<snowdonkey> denise: That's what we need to install  :)   Type:   sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<snowdonkey> denise: after it downloads it'll ask you to accept license agreement before it finishes installing.  If it's in a window be sure to scroll to the end of the license and check the thing to select it.  If it appears in the console you may have to use TAB key to select YES then hit enter
<Avt3kk> im reinstalling LMCE
<Avt3kk> got to set it up right
<Avt3kk> only basic not with transparency
<denise> k
<Avt3kk> im reading the tutorial :/ if all else fails read the tutorial hahha
<denise> this is what it says
<denise> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<denise> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<denise> Reading package lists... Done
<snowdonkey> denise: Ok, make sure adpet is closed
<denise> Building dependency tree
<denise> Reading state information... Done
<denise> Initializing package states... Done
<denise> Building tag database... Done
<denise> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<denise> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<denise> ok
<denise> then do it again
<snowdonkey> denise: Adept, Add/Remove Programs, and aptitude are the same program, only 1 can be used at a time
<snowdonkey> denise: yeah, try it again
<denise> do i want to contunu yes or no
<Avt3kk> hahaha 10 minutes to wait for kubuntu LMCE to untar all those packages
<snowdonkey> yes
<Avt3kk> im going to post LMCE vs wmce
<Avt3kk> youtube
<denise> a bunch of words are coming up
<denise> this is what it says now
<denise> Reading package lists... Done
<denise> Building dependency tree
<denise> Reading state information... Done
<denise> Reading extended state information
<denise> Initializing package states... Done
<denise> Writing extended state information... Done
<denise> Building tag database... Done
<dwidmann> okay, I think I've found it _Angelus_, you need to set a variable called LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/lib32 ..... I think
<ardchoille> !paste | denise
<ubotu> denise: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Avt3kk> video 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcNwnANrCpw
<Avt3kk> video 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC-YwwQ1Pkk
<snowdonkey> denise: ok, it's done installing.  If you have Firefox open close it then open it again
<denise> ok
<snowdonkey> denise: to verify you have the java plugin now type this in address bar:  about:plugins
<ardchoille> Avt3kk: This is not the place to post video links
<Avt3kk> im sorry
<Avt3kk> thing is its based on kubuntu
<Avt3kk> very interesting
<ardchoille> Avt3kk: Doesn't matter, this channel is for problem solving.
<Avt3kk> im sorry :(
<Avt3kk> wont happen again
<denise> yay its working
<Avt3kk> is there kubuntu-offtopic?
<denise> i got into yahoo games
<snowdonkey> denise: woot well done
<dwidmann> Avt3kk: yes
<Avt3kk> I found it!!! :D
<denise> ok i shouild be good to get the rest like open rpg and stuff from the manager
<sMonk> Why is it, I get my sound working one min and the next it wont?
<denise> thanks bye now
<biovore> sound card probably can't handel concurrent access to /dev/dsp
<sMonk> ok, I have a fairly new system
<alexander> Does anyone know how to set roaming back on a wireless card?  My list of available wireless networks has disappeared from Network Manager.  I'd even be fine with a terminal script just to get it back.
<sMonk> I tried the Oss etc
<biovore> what sounds card..
<aoplayo> ok how do i install flash
<sMonk> Onboard
<ardchoille> !flash | aoplayo
<ubotu> aoplayo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<biovore> yeah.. can't handle multipule /dev/dsp access.. don't use oss for sound..
<aoplayo> thank you
<sMonk> ok, even when I switch to autodetect still nothing
<biovore> and kill artsd
<sMonk> artsd?
<biovore> lol
<biovore> wrong window
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: i solved that, i had 64bit plugins by mistake . but now i got this error
<_Angelus_> * ePSXe: PSX BIOS loaded [/home/angelus/Opt/epsxe160lin/bios//Scph5502.bin].
<_Angelus_>  * Init gpu[0][libgpuPeopsSDL.so.1.0.16]
<_Angelus_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<_Angelus_> angelus@POTcore:~/Desktop$
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: hmmm, I've no idea :s
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: try posting on UF ... you might have luck there (what with there being over 600,000 members 'n all
<t1n0m3n> When I right click, configure desktop, screensaver, my screensavers are missing.  If I open kcontrol as root, I can see my screen savers.  Any idea on what is wrong?
<Avt3kk> ok it started the 9 steps of the LMCE setup its the green screen im on the first step what do I pick I will show choices
<t1n0m3n> kcontrol as my unprivileged user cannot see screen savers, but running as root it can see the screen savers
<Avt3kk> vga     dvi/hdmi    component   composite S-video   which do I choose? im trying to play this in my tower desktop on my LG flatron L1950S
<Avt3kk> component?
<Avt3kk> its vga plug
<t1n0m3n> Avt3kk: coose vga then?
<dwidmann> Avt3kk: if you've got a monitor connected via vga, you sh ould probably choose vga, I would think.
<t1n0m3n> *choose*
<Avt3kk> I think so im confused dont mind me :/
<Avt3kk> static images?
<Avt3kk> open gl with overlay
<Avt3kk> open gl with alpha blending
<t1n0m3n> kcontrol as my unprivileged user cannot see screen savers, but running as root it can see the screen savers.  Anyone have an idea on how I can get my normal user to be able to see the list of screensavers?
<Avt3kk> pick static images? it say check plutohome.com
<dwidmann> t1n0m3n: what groups is your user a part of
<Minataku> VGA is a 15 pin, High-Density D-Shell connector
<Minataku> DVI/HDMI is a D-Shell connector with several dense rows of pins
<Minataku> Component has 3 to 5 RCA cables, three for video and optionally one or two for audio
<Minataku> Composite has 1 to 3 RCA cables, one for video and optionally one or two for audio
<Minataku> S-Video uses a Mini-DIN connector
<Avt3kk> now I got choice :
<Avt3kk> think I get static ya
<Avt3kk> that overlay thing what messup lasttime
<t1n0m3n> dwidmann: adm, dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, scanner, lpadmin, admin, netdev, powerdev
<Avt3kk> uhoh it asking about sound
<Avt3kk> analog/SPDIF coaxial/SPDIF optical/ no sound
<Avt3kk> should I pick analog?
<Avt3kk> no coaxial no optical must be analog what you guys think
<dwidmann> t1n0m3n: Hmm, that looks right, I'm not really sure why you wouldn't be able to get at your screensavers ... have you changed anything regarding them(ie: did they used to work fine?))
<Avt3kk> analog?
<Avt3kk> its my only choice
<dwidmann> Avt3kk: worth a shot
<xero_server> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hydrogen> or IIS instead of apache
<t1n0m3n> dwidmann: Yeah, they wroked fine until I started getting an error with adept telling me that it could not commit changes because it was going to break something. I re installed dpkg and it seemed to fix it, but now I have this issue. This all started from an update a few days ago.
<hydrogen> or windows instead of linux
<vsudilov> ok whats a good mail client -- sick of thunderbird
<hydrogen> so really, LAMP could mean without much change MIPR
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: i solved that too
<_Angelus_> :D
<hydrogen> vsudilov: the best overall right now (regretfully..) is thunderbird
<hydrogen> that i've found
<t1n0m3n> dwidmann: It seems to me to be a permissions issue, but I am not sure what directory to look at
<hydrogen> unless you want to get into the world of mutt and pine
<hydrogen> but I don't suggest it!
<Avt3kk> now I see the Linux MCE launch manager
<_Angelus_> dwidmann:  my last issue, kubutnu gutsy is not reading playstation discs, k3b is reading them but giving me sector errors, is it something to do with 64bit
<dwidmann> t1n0m3n: sudo updatedb && locate screensaver
<vsudilov> meh...I prefer the apple mail
<vsudilov> I'm used to that, and I hate having to use thunderbird on this machine
<hydrogen> yep.. and because its opensource you can install it... oh wait :
<hydrogen> :/
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: I don't know, let me pop a playstation disk into my brothers (32-bit) computer and find out
<xero_server> where is the php library stored in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Avt3kk, I dunno who you're talking to but maybe this site will help : http://linuxmce.com/
<hydrogen> but hey, thats okay, apple is still obviously better than ms... I mean.. they used a closed version of unix instead of a closed version of their own os!
 * hydrogen sgihs
<kubuntunewbie> could someone please tell me the difference between suspend and hibernate
<hydrogen> suspend = to ram, hibernate = to disk
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> suspend = hibernate
<hydrogen> stand by = to ram
<hydrogen> afaik
<kubuntunewbie> haha
<kubuntunewbie> I think suspend & Hibernate are 2 diff things, im just trying to fig out which one does which
<_Angelus_> thanks dwidmann :D
<hydrogen> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !info suspend
<ubotu> Package suspend does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> !info-suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> dumb bots
<sMonk> does anyone here use Windowmaker?
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: ps1 or ps2 disk, also, were you doing anything (ie copying) that caused you to get the sector errors (so I can try to reproduce)
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: its a ps1 copied disc
<_Angelus_> not the original one
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: well, what were you doing when it gave you the sector error?
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: as i said, when i insert a ps1 disc in my drive,  kubuntu doesn't mount it, but if i open k3b , k3b reads it, when i try to make an iso from it from k3b, it gives sector errors, when i tried to run the disc from epsxe(ps1 emu) it gives errors too
<Creationist> What package do I need to install for Dolphin to show previews of video files?
<t1n0m3n> I cant seem to find any out of the ordinary file permissions...  I did re-install kscreensaver just for grins, but it doesnt seem to make a difference
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: tried to do the copy and got errors here on my 64-bit desktop, gonna try my brothers desktop now
<schiste> what is the command to switch an audio device on
<schiste> (ie soundcard)
<_Angelus_> ok dwidmann
<draik> Would anyone know why "nvidia" breaks/kills my X Server, but not "nv". I have the correct nVidia driver installed; nvidia-glx-new. Also, my OpenGL screensaver doesn't work.
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: bombed out in 32-bit also
<_Angelus_> O_O
<sMonk> draik: I have the same problem
<_Angelus_> i see
<_Angelus_> this is strange
<_Angelus_> on gentoo i used to mount them i don't know how
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: try turning off error correction, ignore read errors, and change the copy mode to clone mode
<draik> sMonk: Getting closer to a solution?
<sMonk> draik: No..  :(
<draik> sMonk: What is your driver? Video card?
<sMonk> nvidia as well.
<sMonk> 6600
<draik> Yup. We're both nvidia-glx-new
<sMonk> yup
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: that wouldn't solve my mounthing problem, i wanna mount 'em
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: I wonder what the fstype is
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: ISO , since its a copied disc
<dwidmann> dmesg says this
<dwidmann> [ 3079.751045] Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<_Angelus_> :O
<Avt3kk> detecting dcerouter public should I use it?
<Avt3kk> linux media center edition is asking me this now
<Avt3kk> windows share password is? its default
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: i think linux is unable to read ps1 discs then
<biovore> I didn't have any problems here reading PS1/2/3 CD/DVD's on linux
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: maybe so, I don't know
<dwidmann> Hmm, I found a way to crash d3lphin, that's no fun
<bazhang> how'd you do it?
<waltercool> someone know how create an apt server?
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: i found a way to kill my pc!
<bazhang> :}
<dwidmann> _Angelus_: I hear wet works well.
<bazhang> waltercool: you want to mirror the servers?
<waltercool> bazhang: nop, only create a personal server
<waltercool> bazhang: for now xD
<tekteen> anyone know how to create Spanish (accented) characters in kubuntu on an english keyboard?
<waltercool> bazhang: u know?
<bazhang> waltercool: kind of a backup of everything you've ever installed?
<draik> bazhang: Isn't that the point to APTonCD?
<bazhang> draik: I was going to say the same thing--does Kubuntu have that?
<Avt3kk> brb
<draik> bazhang: let me check
<biovore> yes it dose.. I forget where.. I never use it..
<waltercool> bazhang: yeah, i need have a special .deb :P
<draik> bazhang: Yes
<emuse> tekteen: i think you should install the language support package for Spanish and use the scim input method to create the characters.
<bazhang> I know Ubuntu-based Mint does
<waltercool> bazhang: in official repositores i cant find it
<draik> bazhang: Universe
<_Angelus_> dwidmann:  mount dir/ dir/ -t iso9660 -o loop mounted it,
<bazhang> waltercool: you should try that then
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: i think its a hald issue
<bazhang> !info aptoncd
<ubotu> aptoncd: Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.97-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 135 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<waltercool> bazhang: but... what i need do in my server?
<bazhang> waltercool: you get to choose what to put on it--through a gui no less :}
<tekteen> emuse: what do u mean
<waltercool> bazhang: but in an apt server i need create the Release, Release.gpg, Contents... etc
<bazhang> tekteen: install the spanish support, type as normal, then when you want to add those characters, switch to the spanish input via scim
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> how?
<bazhang> waltercool: if it's your own personal server do you really need gpg?
<bazhang> !info scim
<ubotu> scim: smart common input method platform. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.7-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 740 kB, installed size 2004 kB
<waltercool> bazhang: no xDDD, but i need Contents for example
<tekteen> ty
<bazhang> tekteen: install that package then install language you want via regional and accessibility
<elliott_> Installing xorg-driver-fglrx breks my sound system. any idead for getting it back and/or making them both work at the same time?
<emuse> tekteen: you can use adept to install  the language package and scim
<Rukus-> does anyone know how to mount a usb drive?
<Rukus-> i cant seem to get it to work
<emuse> !info adept
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.3ubuntu17.1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bazhang> waltercool: I don't believe that is the way aptoncd works; you can give it a try
<Rukus-> i had it working before on a different installation, but god only knows how
<Rukus-> !info mount
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.13-8ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 162 kB, installed size 360 kB
<waltercool> ok, let me try to upload some things
<smile> How do I see what's causing Error:  "Unsupported operation" while copying "/etc/xen/auto/sql". Would you like to continue?"
<bazhang> Rukus-: shared drive with windows machine?
<Rukus-> its an external usb drive
<Rukus-> hooked to the laptop
<Rukus-> i forced it to mount. i hope i didnt ruin it?
<bazhang> Rukus-: what file system?
<Rukus-> ntfs
<Rukus-> i got it working
<maybeway36> ntfs on a usb drive?
<bazhang> do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<maybeway36> usually its fat
<Rukus-> yes
<maybeway36> well good you got it to work
<Rukus-> i hope i never screws it up
<Rukus-> scrweed
<elliott_> nobody knows about my sound breaking after installing the restricted video driver?
<maybeway36> weird
<maybeway36> nope, i never use sound on my machine
<Rukus-> doesnt work after i disconnected it
<Rukus-> ugh
<Rukus-> I HATE TIS
<Rukus-> this
<Rukus-> lloll
<Rukus-> man
<Rukus-> oh man iam gonna go batty
<Rukus-> io need help again
<dwidmann> Rukus-: don't worry, batty is a nice place
<Rukus-> last time i did this, it did it so smoothly, i forget hopw tho
<Rukus-> it was so simple too
<Rukus-> i get "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options-refused uid 1000"
<maybeway36> maybe you should back everything up, then format the usb drive with fat
<bazhang> Rukus-: he has a point..
<Rukus-> ok i got it working
<bazhang> how?
<Rukus-> i went to properties, and removed the tick "mount as user"
<Rukus-> whatever that means
<Rukus-> worked instantly tho
<_Angelus_> dwidmann: take a look at my dmesg, somebody told me my drive is bad http://rafb.net/p/cC8pBT46.html
<Rukus-> i cant exactly backup a 500gb hard drive that easily, eitehr so that woulda sucked to try to convert it
<Rukus-> my laptop is finally running how it should
<draik> bazhang: 1819 packages with APTonCD
<bazhang> draik: that'll have to be a big cd :}
<draik> sMonk: I found a few things with Ubuntu
<draik> bazhang: Or 1 DVD
<draik> bazhang: 3 CDs
<draik> sMonk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584467
<Rukus-> why does it matter if my 500gb external drive is ntfs or fat?
<draik> Gotta restart X. sMonk I will let you know if what I did worked.
<bazhang> the dos format is the friendliest for sharing between mac windows and linux like that
<biovore> well EXT3 works on everyone except M$
<bazhang> err not with mac
<biovore> not out of the bax
<biovore> 3rd parity
<bazhang> what's the app?
<Rukus-> with ntfs-3g, i've been having no problems using ntfs
<biovore> looks buggy though..
<Rukus-> seems fine
<biovore> ntfs-3g seems ok.. I have seem some problems though on the writing side of things though..
<Rukus-> i wrote about 40 gbs and not one error so far (atleast in files i have used)
<elliott_> can anyone help me with my sound issue?
<bazhang> elliott_: could you be more precise?
<elliott_> sorry, i was asking about it earlier. Installing xorg-driver-fglrx breaks my sound. any ideas for getting it back and/or making them both work at the same time?
<bazhang> elliott_: what error messages did you get?
<elliott_> No error messages, there's just no sound output
<elliott_> but there was before I installed it
<elliott_> the video driver was the only thing that changed
<biovore> oh that mac ext2/3 fs thing is called ext2fsx
<bazhang> elliott_: have you checked the sound controls--kmix for example?
<biovore> its on source forge..
<bazhang> cheers biovore
<lordofthepigs> Hello, I have a problem with the ACPI volume buttons on my laptop keyboard
<elliott_> yeah, nothing is muted
<lordofthepigs> in feisty, the volume would be adjusted for the "master channel" as chosen in Kmix
<lordofthepigs> but in gutsy, it seems to alway apply to the headphones
<bazhang> lordofthepigs: have you tried kmilo?
<lordofthepigs> !kmilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmilo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lordofthepigs> bazhang: what' kmilo?
<bazhang> !info kmilo
<ubotu> kmilo: laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 240 kB
<lordofthepigs> it looks like it was installed by default
<lordofthepigs> bazhang: actually the keys do work
<lordofthepigs> but it always changes the volume of the "headphone" chanel
<lordofthepigs> even when the sound comes out of the speakers
<Rukus-> hey
<Rukus-> u can choose your "master channel"
<Rukus-> in kmix
<lordofthepigs> which means that when I listen to stuff from the speakers, changing the volume using the special buttons doesn't seem to work
<lordofthepigs> Rukus-: I know, and it used to work properly in feisty
<Rukus-> hmm
<Rukus-> io dunno man
<Rukus-> i just spend 3 days getting ndiswrapper to work
<lordofthepigs> but now, it always applies to "headphones" no matter what the master channel is
<Rukus-> spent*
<elliott_> bazhang: No ideas?
<bazhang> elliott_: which sound mixer?
<elliott_> bazhang: If you're not asking what program I'm using (Kmix, etc), then I don't know what sound mixer means
<bazhang> elliott_: perhaps I erred--alsa, arts, etc.
<elliott_> bazhang how do I find out?
<_Angelus_> if i install a new dvd drive , will kubuntu automatically add an entry in fstab
<bazhang> elliott_: in the kmenu sound and multimedia sound system hardware
<elliott_> it's set to autodetect
<bazhang> elliott_: try some different settings perhaps
<lordofthepigs> how can I change the chanel to which the latop volume buttons apply to?
<jeff-m> hi, all
<bazhang> hi!
<jeff-m> I have two strange issues after my internet connection dies midway through a Gutsy upgrade and a subsequent install from scratch.
<jeff-m> My Ensiniq AudioPCI is not giving me any audio (and KMix and alsamixer show strange controls) and more importantly (at least for the moment0, I can't seem to connect to any IRC servers via Konversation or XChat.  I'm reduced to using Mirc on my work laptop.
<jeff-m> The error I get from Konversation is [464] Hmmm, bad password
<elliott_> bazhang None of the options fixed it
<jeff-m> But I can't seem to find any passwords set.
<bazhang> jeff-m: have you asked at #konversation?
<djc-pedro> hola
<bazhang> !es | djc-pedro
<ubotu> djc-pedro: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jeff-m> bazhang, I didn't know such a channel existed.  I'll ask immediately.
<elliott_> bazhang any ideas?
<elliott_> I just installed, so if there's nothing i can do I can just reinstall, but I'd like to do it the right way if possible
<bazhang> elliott_: have you tried opening either arts or alsa in the terminal?
<evjunior09> If i download Photoshop 7.1 will it work with wine?
<diomedes> yes
<diomedes> but whats wrong with gimp
<evjunior09> Well i have a Photoshop class and ive gotten really good with photoshop itself
<evjunior09> ive been with GIMP but well..it's alittle confusing
<elliott_> XD
<elliott_> holy crap
<elliott_> I decided to go ahead and reinstall alsa
<elliott_> and in the process of reinstalling, I apear to have managed to uninstall kde
<_Angelus_> how can i fix this
<_Angelus_> Firefox doesn't know how to open this address , because the protoc(mms) isn't asociatted with any program
<alan> Hey
<_Angelus_> *protocol
<alan> Menus of WINE are using a rare FOUNT
<alan> how can i fit it?
<alan> I cant even read it
<alexbe01> well.  dolphin isn't as bad in kde4 as previously expected
<Daisuke_Laptop> unfortunately, kde4 appears to be not at all useful yet
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: the real dolphin is not bad at all... it's d3lphin that is
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm hopeful that soon we'll actually get a menu for it in the repos :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've managed to actually get the system tray and task switcher in the bottom panel
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> what menu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: no kmenu equivalent (at least not here)
<Jucato> kickoff has been there since beta3
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm using beta 3 :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless there are packages i have yet to install
<bazhang> beta4 is nicer, more usable
 * Jucato doesn't use the distro packages for kde4
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: check in the Add Applet program if you see an Application Launcher applet
<Jucato> (right-click on the desktop)
<ubuntu> argh..so i've waited until tonight to upgrade to gutsy, having heard about all of the nightmares.  I thought I was finally ready to do it..and guess what.. i'm in my own nightmare.  so, i followed the official upgrade instructions, the upgrade tool seemed to work up until the point when it was 'cleaning up'.. in the process, the updater just exited, without any message of completion.  Since that was the last step, i interpreted that as a
<ubuntu> completion signal, and rebooted.  Now, grub cannot find any of my listed kernels.  So i'm in a feisty livecd and don't know what to do..
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: i do have that in the menu, but when i try to add it, i get "This object could not be created"
<Jucato> hm.. kickoff wasn't probably packaged then... :P
<|dthacker|> Hi, I've somehow lost my ability to send email after a fresh install to gutsy
<Jucato> not KDE's fault now
<Daisuke_Laptop> no
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's why i said i hoped we'd get it in the repos soon :)
<rixxon> How can I adjust brightness manually? Kubuntu stopped accepting the shortcuts on my laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm installing all the additional kde4 packages
<Daisuke_Laptop> (utils, graphics, etc. etc.)
<Daisuke_Laptop> and when i try "engine explorer" i get "sorry, could not find the program 'plasmaAppletExplorer'
<bleaked> argh..so i've waited until tonight to upgrade to gutsy, having heard about all of the nightmares.  I thought I was finally ready to do it..and guess what.. i'm in my own nightmare.  so, i followed the official upgrade instructions, the upgrade tool seemed to work up until the point when it was 'cleaning up'.. in the process, the updater just exited, without any message of completion.  Since that was the last step, i interpreted that as a
<bleaked> completion signal, and rebooted.  Now, grub cannot find any of my listed kernels.  So i'm in a feisty livecd and don't know what to do..
<Daisuke_Laptop> well i thought that would take care of it :\
<hero> bleaked: you might consider using apt-get to finish the upgrade
<hero> although no assurances it will be the best way to handle the situation
<Kernel> hello all. is it possible to make a root prompt red? ie "user@localhost:~$" would be "user@localhost:~$"   ...ive seen it done b4 on different distros.....and im aware its a sudo based distro :-)
<bleaked> hero: well, should i just mount my two partitons, chroot in, and then try to finish?
<hero> bleaked: heh, what you *should* do is up in the air.  i do know, though, that you don't need the graphical upgrade tool to finish
<hero> you can probably boot into the previous kernel version via grub
<jeff__> Hi, all.  I had my internet connection drop when upgrading to Gutsy and ended up reinstalling from the Gutsy CD.  Along the way, I seem to have lost my sound.  KMix shows strange controls for my ensoniq audioPCI card.  Same behavior from alsamixer.
<hero> !buglist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buglist - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: err yeah... probably a messed up alsa conf.
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: trouble is,I forgot where the config was..
<nosrednaekim> Kernel: you've been using PClinuxOS ;)
<jeff__> nosrednaekim: From my Mandrake (Mandriva) days, i think I remember something like sndconfig.  Does that apply to Kubuntu?
<Kernel> nosrednaekim: indeed :-)
<elliott_> bazhang after a frsh install everything works, so something about that driver has to be it
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: probably alsamixer or alsa conf
<nosrednaekim> Kernel: yeah, I'm sure there is a way...if you still have PclinuxOS around you can just cpoy the .bashrc over.
<bazhang> elliott_: wow. glad to hear it--you installed that quickly?
<Kernel> nosrednaekim: yea. i googled and found a few examples...im now messing with it ..... :-)
<hero> Kernel: the bash howto on tldp.org is pretty good for that to, iirc
<hero> go red prompt go!
<jeff__> nosrednaekim: all right, I'll play with alsaconf.  Thanks for the pointer.
<Kernel> hehe
<Kernel> ok ill scope it out :-)
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: er... that seems not to be a command..
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: try alsamixer
<jeff__> alsamixer gives me the same sliders as KMix -- 3dControl - Center and 3d Control - depth are my first two, instead of the Master volume and others I would expect.
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: does the sound work though? The names arerather superflous
<jeff__> nosrednaekim: nope.  When I first installed, I got a horrible screeching through the speakers, but managed to turn that off by turning off one of the switches in KMix.
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: do you have a MIC?
<jeff__> nosrednaekim: one of the ones labeled IEC958.
<jeff__> Yeah, I do have a mic.
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: is that what you disabled?
<Daisuke_Laptop> so is kubuntu going to be getting kde4beta4 packages?
<hero> do you have to run the xserver-xgl to run compiz?
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: when it has been built. heard there were FTBS problems...
<jeff__> No.  The mic is connected but turned off.
<nosrednaekim> hero: only if you have an ATI
<hero> ok
<nonewmsgs_> is the new gimp going to be made a backport
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah ha
<Daisuke_Laptop> just curious :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> well i think i'll leave kde4 alone for right now.
<leon> es
<elliott_> bazhang I've had to install before on this computer and it goes about that speed. The only issue now is being forced to use the generic driver
<leon> #kubuntu-es
<FireTek> hey.. is there any fixes out for the cpu maxed out problem with xorg
<bazhang> elliott_: you mean for the video card? you using compiz or some such?
<hero> after installing compiz, compiz-kde, etc., do you need to run any program to get it going?
<FireTek> I am trying to figure out how to fix my computer from running at 100% cpu
<elliott_> bazhang I'm not using anything that needs anything more than the generic driver, but it just bothers me
<nosrednaekim> jeff__: mess around with the different channels and you'll probably figure it out :D
<jeff__> nosrednaekim: Thanks, looking into it
<FireTek> does anyone have the same problem i have with 100% maxed cpu in gutsy
<bazhang> elliott_: I understand the feeling.
<rixxon> Since upgrade to 7.10 I can't adjust screen brightness on my laptop - _and_ it is stuck on lowest :( any ideas appreciated
<MagicCow> What's a good PDF editor for Linux?
<hero> FireTek: i did, because i was using xserver-xgl.  i disabled it
<rixxon> MagicCow: I think OO.org can save as PDF
<FireTek> how do you do that
<hero> FireTek: search the bug reports at launchpad for the name of the file and such.
<hero> well, first
<hero> use the command top in a konsole
<hero> see what tops the list
<hero> if it is even xgl
<bazhang> htop is nice as well
<FireTek> well the thing is that half the time it just shows 100% usage
<FireTek> but nothing using
<hero> do you notice lag in screen movement?
<FireTek> a little
<FireTek> but it like completely locks up my system
<hero> hmm
<hero> FireTek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/
<FireTek> it runs fine on my other system, but this lappy is dumb
<hero> FireTek: the solution is under "1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu2" on that page
<FireTek> i have to go through a huge process just to get my soundcard to work
<hero> well, it's worth a try
<FireTek> whats funny is that this damn laptop will run gentoo with no problems.. but wont run kubuntu or ubuntu or anything
<hero> distros have fine differences between them
<hero> so it's not that strange
<hero> frustrating, yes :)
<FireTek> I dont like gentoo.. i always had issues
<roomulo> hello...
<FireTek> my friend was always having to log in to my terminal and fix shit
<roomulo> i need some help...
<FireTek> I am still learning  here lol
<hero> FireTek: good!  well, good luck
<roomulo> with this error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 156
<dsmith_> someone made some chnages me thinks, I have been trying to get wireless working on this laptop and I just do another clean install of 7.10 and its finally working
 * dsmith_ is happy
<roomulo> anyone?
<NickPresta> !baddevice | roomulo
<ubotu> roomulo: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<roomulo> NickPresta, thank you so much :)
<NickPresta> :)
<momal> Anyone happen to know where I can get the the non-threaded qt libraries?
<bazhang> MagicCow: have you tried pdfedit?
<bazhang> !info pdfedit
<ubotu> pdfedit: Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (gutsy), package size 2776 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<ardchoille> bazhang: Thanks, I didn't know that esited.
<ardchoille> *existed
<bazhang> ardchoille: cheers!
<Creationist> What package do I need to install for Dolphin to show previews of video files?
<prestonG> can anyone tell me why Mplayer isnt saving my preferences....im using gutsy-64
<prestonG> ill set the preferences but they wont save
<prestonG> they just keep resetting
<prestonG> any ideas
<bazhang> creationist use Konqueror for that--dolphin doesn't have that functionality that I'm aware of
<scots> Question:  Kubuntu 7.10 and its relevant KDE version - Taskbar just completely disappears after a week or two of normal operation.  Boggle?!
<scots> typing "kicker" at terminal causes it to say "kicker is already running!"
<prestonG> can anyone tell me why Mplayer isnt saving my preferences....im using gutsy-64
<prestonG> ill set the preferences but they wont save
<prestonG> they just keep resetting
<bazhang> prestonG: have you tried any other media players --kaffeine for instance?
<abhra> ffmpeg error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<abhra> What may be the reason behind it. Please help
<bazhang> what is the error message?
<Dr_willis> abhra,  what are your system specs?
<ardchoille> scots: open a terminal and run:  dcop kicker default restart
<lubashka> ×ÔÕáì àãááÚØÕ Õáâì??
<ardchoille> I'd hit a trigger but I have no idea which language that is
<florian> I just tried to install the kde4 beta packages, it looks great, but I can't get the kmenu to show up. Has anyone experienced something similar?
<bazhang> lubashka: this is an English language channel
<scots> ardchoille:  Weird!  That causes the taskbar to appear but when it auto-hides it refuses to reappear : |
<viktor> hi i tryed doing the sudo apt-get install firfox
<viktor> and then it gives me E: error
<viktor> has no isntallatioon canditate
<bazhang> viktor: its firefox
<ardchoille> viktor: firfox  or  firefox ?
<lubashka> sorry) i was curious if there any russians :)
<viktor> yer i know
<viktor> firefox i did it
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.8+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8967 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<bazhang> !ru | lubashka
<ubotu> lubashka: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Dr_willis> do an apt-get update, and upgrade, then try again
<viktor> unable to list the directory
<lubashka> spasibo)
<viktor> i still get the E drive error
<bazhang> do itashimashte
<viktor> same thing happens when i try to install compiz
<viktor> same error always E
<MilesG> is there anyway to test whether you have your swap partition successfully mounted?
<bazhang> viktor: what software repositories do you have enabled?
<ardchoille> viktor: Can you paste the entire error to pastebin?
<Dr_willis> viktor,  you are using the latest Kubuntu? 7.10  gutsy?
<abhra> Dr_willis: VLC is running on Windows XP and this VLC is accessing live stream from a SUSE 10 Linux PC
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I'm kinda concerned about that "E drive error"
<Dr_willis> MilesG,  try the 'free' comand.
<viktor> ye latest 7.10
<viktor> i tyred paste bin and gives me a spam error wont let me
<ardchoille> viktor:  http://pastebin.ca/
<bazhang> abhra: you're using OpenSuse?
<viktor> yer and then
<viktor> cant i paste it to u in a pm..?
<Jucato> !pastebin | viktor
<ubotu> viktor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<prestonG> srry abou not responding.....but ive used vlc, and mplayer, and totem
<prestonG> ive got to say i like mplayer the best
<prestonG> it saddens me when theres something wrong with any linux....
<ardchoille> viktor: you're not identified to nickserv, you can't pm with id'd folks
<bazhang> prestonG: try kaffeine and see if you get the same error
<viktor> why everything gotta be so hard with linux
<Dr_willis> I tend to use GeexBox. :) but thata because my laptop can quick boot into GeexBox to play videos. heh
<viktor> what would  u like me put in the pastebin
<ardchoille> viktor: Linux is not hard, the problem is you have to "unlearn" some things.
<Dr_willis> viktor,  compared to the problems ive had with windows - Linux is much easier.
<bazhang> amen
<prestonG> i have wierd problems
<Dr_willis> With linux - it pays to be Verbose, concise, and  precise.
<prestonG> like gutsy does this thing were
<prestonG> when i boot it say can not allocate resoruce region 7
<prestonG> and again at 8
<prestonG> and now with this mplayer thing
<Dr_willis> I find that by doing Clean Reinstalls - Not "upgrades" i have much fewer issues.  :)
<pope> After installing Kubuntu 7.10, it won't boot except in recovery mode. How do i fix this?
<bazhang> prestonG: playing dvds?
<prestonG> thats what i did
<prestonG> clean
<Dr_willis> prestonG,  well you need to figure out what's saying that. :) is that in the kernel messages? or somewhere else.
<prestonG> i did alittle reserch
<kaepora_gaebora> I need to reinstall windows for work, but when I try to do that, it says that it cannot find a hdd.  i assume that it is do to the fact that the hdd is formated for linux, but I don't know what to do about it,  Any Suggestions?
<prestonG> umm
<Dr_willis> does 'dmesg' mention similer messages.. is it keepiong the system from booting, ect..
<prestonG> where do i go find the fstab thing
<prestonG> i think it saves something
<Dr_willis> fstab file is /etc/fstab
<prestonG> when it boots
<Dr_willis> fstab file does not 'save somthing' :)
<prestonG> O and....i should tell you
<prestonG> umm
<Dr_willis> Fstab file defines what filesystems get mounted where.
<prestonG> i have to press <ctrl><alt><f6>
<prestonG> so that i can continue booting normaly
<prestonG> o well fstab isnt it then
<Dr_willis> what told you to hit alt-ctrl-F6?   that should switch to a different console display. I dont see how that would 'continue' anything.
<abhra_> Dr_willis, bazhang: Can u please help me regarding that issue
<prestonG> well i knew that earlier....about the ctrl thing....
<prestonG> so when i freshly installed gutsy (32&64)
<Dr_willis> abhra_,  clarify the issue. be verbose, yet concise.
<prestonG> it stopped at a blank screen
<prestonG> so i was like wth
<prestonG> and started pressing buttions
<prestonG> low and behold ctrl alt f6 worked
<viktor> linux should just become user friendly it would be the best operating system
<prestonG> kubuntu has bugs
<prestonG> some...very little
<pope> imo linux is user friendly, it just geared towards people who want to be more involved with their PCing ventures
<Daisuke_Ido> viktor: it's getting there
<viktor> i cant install anything
<Daisuke_Ido> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<viktor> coz i get a E: erro and now i cant look at sources list to paste big fuk linux is shit
<Dr_willis> phrases like 'user friendly' mean pretty much NOTHING these days.
<prestonG> yea vista is "user friendly"
<pope> i miss adept, i've been runing sabayon while i try to figure out why kubuntu won't boot...portage sucks
<prestonG> man...that thing has so meny bugs
<pope> rather, i don't enjoy using it
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're going to use language like that and not attempt to work through the problem, then i personally don't care to even attempt to help you.
<Dr_willis> Sounds to me like somthing totally trashed your system viktor  from all the random problems you are mentioning.
<abhra_> VLC is playing mp4 live stream properly only for  2-3 min after that it become stuck and giveing message:ffmpeg error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)main warning: late picture skipped.
<viktor> could it be coz windows in on another partiton
<Dr_willis> abhra_,  you sure you network stream is not getting clogged/lagged/conjested?
<prestonG> so does anyone have anyideas on my Mplayer and i guess my boot situation
<prestonG> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Jucato> !patience | prestonG
<ubotu> prestonG: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<abhra_> But on that same time if i open another VLC it play properly
<prestonG> im not rushing anyone
<prestonG> im just seeing if anyone has any ideas
<pope> is the 7.04 iso still available from kubuntu.org?
<Jucato> you're multiple question marks say that you are
<khirr> what is the next resolution after 1280x1024?
<Jucato> pope: should be
<prestonG> o...im in a goofy mood thats all...srry for the misunderstanding
<pope> i can't seem to find it...i'll look some more ^_^
<viktor> if windows gets the same effects of linux linux is gone
<abhra_> Dr_willis: i think network has no any problem
<pope> viktor....linux doesn't exsist just as alternative product, but a mindset too
<holycow> viktor: you don't have a clue do you?
<viktor> how bout linux is shit,
<holycow> then why are you here?
<Dr_willis> abhra_,  sounds to me like its getting lagged. or somthing similer.  may want to try increasing the buffer sizes in the player. I never use vlc streaming much (only toyed with it) it dident look very good.
<holycow> go use windows
<viktor> im leaving
<viktor> i will
<kaepora_gaebora> good
<Dr_willis> viktor,  go demand a refund.
<holycow> sweet :)
<viktor> keep having problems loser
<pope> lol
<kaepora_gaebora> dumb fuck
<holycow> bye bye bitch
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<pope> master linguist he was
<bazhang> !ohmy
<holycow> *oops* sorry
<hero> but mostly friendly, bud
<Dr_willis> Picking an OS for the 'desktop effects' - ONE of the many reasons I dont care for the 'compiz' addiction. :)
<MagicCow> HE just needed some help.. linux can be frustrating to install the first time around.
<bazhang> but that's not the way to get it
<holycow> MagicCow: thats true, retraining one self is hard
<pope> all i'm finding is 6.06 and 7.10 on the download page, am i looking in the wrong place for 7.04?
<Dr_willis> sounded to me like he tried to do somthing and trashed his system.
<prestonG> man....listen i appreciate u guys volunteering to help people.....but thats no way to handle things....
<MagicCow> Maybe he'll come back to it.
 * Dr_willis kept his cool and calm.
<mneptok> pope: why do you want 7.04?
<holycow> it's not important to convert anyone to linux
<holycow> they haveto find their own path
<prestonG> lol
<bazhang> indeed
<holycow> some of their paths lead to linux others don't
<pope> 7.10 won't boot but in recovery mode, and i can't seem to figure out why
<MagicCow> Yeah, but he was just asking for help and was getting frustrated.
<prestonG> the way of the linux
<MagicCow> It happened to me too.
<bazhang> but you were civil
<holycow> MagicCow: i will say i agree with you indeed
<prestonG> all living beings have sudo-clorians
<corevette> is there a HOWTO for installing KDE4 on kubuntu gutsy?
<MagicCow> I  punched my computer across the room because of linux.
<mneptok> pope: /var/log love you long time
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<prestonG> they can harnes the power of the linux
<Dr_willis> MagicCow,  odd.. only windows gets that treatment here...
<pope> ??
<holycow> MagicCow: really?
<holycow> hehe
<MagicCow> Dr_willis:  I was uninformed :D
<holycow> what made you stick with it?
<Daisuke_Ido> MagicCow: then you need anger management and a copy of ubuntu for dummies :D
<MagicCow> I had not yet purged myself of Windows "Ease"
<bazhang> does the computer still work?
<MagicCow> Aye, and I fear that even that would not help me.
<holycow> MagicCow: i'm curious what made you stick with it?
<Dr_willis> The Golden Differance between Linxu and windows.. "When Linux Breaks, you can research/learn/ and normally fix it; when Windows breaks, you try doing odd/random/weird things just  Hopeing it will work"
<Dr_willis> :)
<mneptok> MagicCow: buy a support contract!
<bazhang> MagicCow: did you try pdfedit?
<MagicCow> Probably the same thing that makes everyone else stick with it, it's hard to give up on computer problems.
<MagicCow> You just want to keep doing stuff until it is fixed.
<holycow> for me it was freedom
<MagicCow> bazhang: yeah, it would not open the PDF for me.
<holycow> not being a sharecropper was a very powerfull motivator
 * Dr_willis  trouble shoot why the Svideo out wasent working for about an hr once.. then reaized he had the svideo plugged into the wrong conector.. :)
<bazhang> haha
<MagicCow> lol
<mneptok> i just like orange.,
<Dr_willis> One end to the TV IN.. other end to the Video Card OUT.. Not the Tv Tuner.. IN.. :)
<MagicCow> Get this.. I was trying to figure out my network problems for hours and hours, until finally I gave up and went to pull the network cable out of the back. It was never plugged in.
<bazhang> hehe
<pope> linux (so far for my 3 months post-ms) has been more like a hobby than an OS. Once i'm used to it, i'm sure that'll lessen. But i've enjoyed it so far
<ardchoille> lol,
<Dr_willis> MagicCow,  i trouble shoot networking onlaptop for an hr.. the  network cable was 'weak' at the conector and wasent 'clicking' when it went in..
<Dr_willis> so once i replaced the worn out cable.....
<MagicCow> Aye, simililar to me, I remember plugging it in, it just "fell" out.
<Dr_willis> "that Tree Jumped right out in front of my Car Officer!"
<corevette> is it worth trying to install kde4 on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> corevette,  proberly not at this time
<kevin_> still beta
<Dr_willis> corevette,  if you want to test kde4 - find a live cd with it.
<pope> is kde4 still slated for december release?
<corevette> not much new?
<corevette> or what
<Dr_willis> when its done its done.. Use it then. :)
<Jucato> pope: pretty much... for now...
<MagicCow> Are there many notable changes in KDE4?
<kevin_> will there be an adept update for it?
<Jucato> MagicCow: hm... "lots"?
<Dr_willis> MagicCow,  yes there will be.. WHEN its done. :)
<holycow> its a rewrite from scratch
<holycow> in otehrwords everything
<Jucato> holycow: not 100% true
<holycow> the kde theme artists are doing an amazing job too
<bazhang> corevette: try the livecd beta4
<holycow> Jucato:aha k.  to what degree is it a rewrite then?
<MagicCow> Hmm.
<pope> watch the kde4 vids on youtube and you'll see the massive difference (imo)
<Jucato> kevin_: we still haven't gotten around to how the transition will go about... wait for further news
<MagicCow> Are the graphic effects (compiz) going to be working well?
<kevin_> ok
<bazhang> the current livecd is pretty nice
<MagicCow> I know it's not a big deal to some.. but I like the pretty desktop stuff.
<Jucato> holycow: can't really give statistics. most are actually ported to Qt4 than rewritten
<Dr_willis> compiz will  NOT be needed with kde4 - it has its own thang.
<Dr_willis> or so i hear.
<MagicCow> Ah, okay.
<kevin_> can't wait
<Jucato> it does
<holycow> Jucato: i thought the kde framework it self was rewritten
<holycow> not just ported
<FireTek> can someone help me.  My CPU keeps jumping to 100% usage on cpu 1 & 2 in htop
<MagicCow> I hope it's more stable for me than compiz was.. I really enjoyed it for the couple of hours that it worked.
<Dr_willis> not sure how that kde4 stuff relates to compiz...
<pope> i read that there won't be 'panels' as we've come to know (and love) them
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: kde has it's own composite manager now (kompmgr) and I use it for drop shaows, transparency, and other things.
<holycow> pope: what do you mean panels?
<FireTek> and my swap is not being used..
<holycow> you mean multiple desktops?
<MagicCow> Has anyone tried the beta, and is it pretty stable?
<Jucato> holycow: that's why I said not 100%. some are completely brand new from scratch, some are ported, some are the same
<holycow> Jucato: ah
<Jucato> MagicCow: no. not yet for end-users
<FireTek> can someone help me.  My CPU keeps jumping to 100% usage on cpu 1 & 2 in htop
<pope> the panel (or panels in my case) that are at the top and/or the bottom of your screen
<pope> like your task bar
<Dr_willis> FireTek,  Swap is only used when needed.. is the rest of your memory being used?
<MagicCow> ah
<holycow> pope: oh thats in gnome
<holycow> pope: in kde you will have a suped up version of panels
<Dr_willis> FireTek,  What does  the 'free' command say about memory ussage?
<holycow> in kde4 the panels are the same as the desktop
<holycow> but  you will be able to have just as many as you have now
<holycow> its just that in terms of them sharing code, they will also share features, anything that can be on the desktop can be on a panel and vice versa
 * Dr_willis still likes his Windowmaker Warf Applets. :)
<Jucato> Barf? O.o
 * Jucato runs and hides
<pope> grrr....i've been trying to download gimp but portage seems to enjoy screwing with me
<Jucato> that's why there's APT :P
<kevin_> gimp?
<Jucato> and Debian/Kubuntu
<Jucato> !info gimp | kevin_
<ubotu> kevin_: gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 3800 kB, installed size 10476 kB
<Dr_willis> I always put gimp on the Windows Box's i work on also. :)
<pope> i know, but i've been test driving sabayon while i try to figure out my notebooks objections to 7.10
<pope> it's free photoshop (assuming you've never actually use photoshop, you'll  love it ^_^)
<Dr_willis> I cant legally afford photoshop. :)
<Dr_willis> I could afford a book on the GIMP however. :)
<kevin_> so get it with torrents;)
<Jucato> even if I could legally afford Photoshop, unless I absolutely needed it (like work or survival), I would still opt for FOSS... even if they're "just good enough"
<pope> i think i've figured it out (my 7.10 problem), for whatever reason gutsy sees my wifi and ethernet, but considers them restricted along with my ati vidcard...but when it goes to dl them, no connection. So, i always have to boot in recovery
<Jucato> !piracy | kevin_
<ubotu> kevin_: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bazhang> !efnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efnet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<kevin_> sorry
 * Dr_willis wonders what o4o stands for,,,
<Jucato> offtopic 4 (for) offtopic
<Jucato> afaik
<Dr_willis> o4o sort of looks like a little car. :)
<bazhang> we can talk about time travel so there's that :}
<Dr_willis> o4=o=
<Dr_willis> pickup truck. :)
 * Dr_willis is tired.
<pope> can someone explain why debian seems so natural to use, but gentoo seems...not bad, but less smooth?
<Dr_willis> pope,  thats a 'feature' of gentoo :)
<Dr_willis> It keeps out the riff-raff
<bazhang> use flags?
<Daisuke_Ido> debian's aim is stability, gentoo's aim is bleeding-edge
<Jucato> pope:  think of fastfood vs. cooking on your own
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: Gentoo's fairly stable if you stay w/in the stable tree
<Jucato> (like any other distro)
<Dr_willis> Fast food vs.. killing the cow, grinding the beef,  building the stove....
<Jucato> nah... that's LFS :P
<Dr_willis> Then realizeing you cant cook becayse you frogot the --usepropane flag
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> hahah
<bazhang> hehe
<Dr_willis> LFS  is 'read/cut/paste/wait/read' repeate
<Dr_willis> :)
<pope> i agree with that summary...when i realised that every package had to be downlaoded, compiled, then installed
<bazhang> kde only 22 hrs
<Jucato> pope: that's the feature (advantage/disadvantage) of source-based distros.
<Dr_willis> I used gentoo for a long time.. Till one day they had  "Linux Journel" magazines in the portage tree.. that had to be 'unmasked' to get installed...
<Dr_willis> Then i got sick of it. :)
<pope> i think i would like it more (i like sabayon for lots of other reasons already) once i'm more familiar with linux as a whole
<Jucato> but we're not here to discuss about other distros :)
<pope> true
<bazhang> so will kubuntu be getting a livecd with kde4--it just seems fitting
<Dr_willis> Sabayon lasted 1 day on my machine.. :)
<Jucato> bazhang: yeah. that's one of the plans
<pope> does Linus Torval(spelling) just work on the kernel, or does he help develop any of the gui's or distros?
<bazhang> final release fingers crossed
<bazhang> cheers Jucato
<Dr_willis> pope,  he focuses on the kernel i belive.
<Jucato> pope: kernel and on git
<Jucato> Dr_willis: don't forget the Git :P
<Dr_willis> 'git' what a name...
<Dr_willis> :)
<hydrogen> !you git!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you git! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> yeah, he has quite a sense of humor :)
<pope> Git?
<Dr_willis> !git
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about git - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-11 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<Jucato> er not that
<Dr_willis> Heh
<Dr_willis> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Dr_willis> !find gentoo
<ubotu> Found: gentoo
<maduser> Random Fortune: Never trust an operating system you don't have sources for. ;-) 	-- Unknown source
<Jucato> pope: it's a source control management system, like CVS, SVN, Bazaar, etc
<pope> i was reading is wikipedia entry, it's amazes me he didn't go the way of apple and ms, and kept it open
<Dr_willis> what he made was a bit harder to sell :)
<hydrogen> mm
<Jucato> not really :)
<hydrogen> maduser: that fortune is kind of misleading
<Jucato> pope: http://git.or.cz/
<maduser> i just typed in "/exec fortune"
<pope> i think what ms and apple made sold us short, we (collectively) gave up our rights to our own machines
<Jucato> pope: he actually made it because before Git, the kernel guys had to use a proprietary product called BitKeeper
<hydrogen> because unless you personally have read and understood every single line of code in an operating system you have the source for, it doesn't make the open source system more trustworthy
<Jucato> hydrogen: I think the fortunes were made to be funny, not taken seriously :)
<maduser> true
<Dr_willis>  personally ? Thats what we pay CS majors for! :)
<Dr_willis> fortune | cowsay   -> great in your .bashrc
<prestonG> HEY UMM....i was reading news from linux.org...and they said apple was less secure then windows vista
<prestonG> i was like....NO WAY!!!
<hydrogen> and uhm
<pope> so...not to be a downer...what happens to the kernel development and 'git' (i'm reading the link now) when Linus passes on? Is their a 'vice-linus'?
<hydrogen> what does that have to do with kubuntu?
<maduser> ?
<hydrogen> pope: someone will step up
<pope> i'm just curious
<hydrogen> pope: or someone won't
<holycow> the same as now
<holycow> its gpl'd
<hydrogen> linus is only a small part of the kernel community
<holycow> the universe goes on
<hydrogen> he's just the head honcho
<hydrogen> that coordinates everythign
<pope> a ceo...without a company..so to speak
<bazhang> does dolphin allow for video previews? reading around it seems not to
<pope> that would be sweet if it did
<maduser> i don't think do
<prestonG> http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2007/02/bill-gates-fights-back-against-evil.html
<prestonG> if you guys wanna go check it out i think thats the websight
<Jucato> bazhang: what do you mean by video preview?
<bazhang> prestonG: want to join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Jucato> yes please do :)
<hydrogen> oh man
<hydrogen> it was said on the blogoverse?
<hydrogen> it must be true
<bazhang> Jucato: I mean like in Konqueror--a small clip of the vid you mouse over ala photos, text, etc.
<Jucato> bazhang: ah inline previews? no I don't think so
<bazhang> Jucato: that's what I thought--thanks. just reading the kubuntu-users mailing list at lists.ubuntu.com very interesting :}
<prestonG> by the way...in trying to get my 32 bit firefox to load when i hit a link in pidgin.... so i go to the browser tab...and i dont know how to make it load my 32 bit firefox
<MagicCow> yopo seed
<prestonG> it says something like %s
<prestonG> so im like
<prestonG> firefox32%s
<prestonG> and nothing
<prestonG> lol
<prestonG> anyone have ideas
<bazhang> prestonG: try not to use the enter key as punctuation... :}
 * Jucato doesn't use Pidgin... no idea...
<Jucato> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> firefox32 %S makes more sence
<Dr_willis> note the Space.
<Dr_willis> try just 'firefox32'
<prestonG> in the thing its a lowercase s
<prestonG> i did
<prestonG> nada
<Dr_willis> the %s is a way of saying "this command + these options"
<Jucato> put a space between "firefox32" and "%s"?
<Dr_willis> Is the command even firefox32? try just firefox
<hydrogen> is firefox32 the name of the binary?
<Jucato> is "firefox32" the name of the executable file?
<Jucato> bah he's faster...
<hydrogen> i win!
<prestonG> when i typed in the konsol firefox32 it loaded
<Dr_willis> i dont even mess with 64bit disrto. :)
<prestonG> yea but isnt it faster??????
<hydrogen> no
<Dr_willis> prestonG,  i doubt it.
<prestonG> mor processing at once
<hydrogen> o
<hydrogen> no
<Dr_willis> Whats the browserdoing that needs more processing...
<Dr_willis>  firefox32 is the 32bit version of the browser also.. Is MY guess...
<prestonG> well i like to use...mupen...which i havent tested yet...
<hydrogen> unless you have >4gb of ram, or happen to use your computer to be calculating the answer to the universe in the background, 64 bit will gain you absolutely nothing.
<klobster> Hi everyone I have questions about configuring dual head monitors (I am aware of the unsupported nvidia driver issues).
<Dr_willis> Some programs may make use of 64bit sized #'s - but not a lot on a normal desktop machine will
<hydrogen> !ask | klobster
<ubotu> klobster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<prestonG> and if i play with mupen wont my games run faster
<prestonG> ??
<prestonG> with a 64 bit
<prestonG> kubuntu
<hydrogen> no.
<Dr_willis> prestonG,  whats mupen?
<hydrogen> no no no.
<bazhang> !twinview | klobster
<ubotu> klobster: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Dr_willis> I use twinview all the time. :)
<klobster> I need to know if it is possible to set up a cloned view of my monitor to a widescreen and have the crt monitor pan the the larger image (like a virtual screen size?)
<Dr_willis> using it right now in fact. :)
<Dr_willis> klobster,  yes that is possible.
<klobster> thanks for twinview options, i already set that part up
<Dr_willis> klobster,  i had my TV out that way. ( i had to figure out how to makeit NOT do that. ) :)
<Dr_willis> without the 'paning' you can have 'dead' areas of the display that you cant really see.
<klobster> Dr_willis: excellent.  any pointers?
<Dr_willis> klobster,  thers dozens of twinview guides/examples on google. the GENTOO wikis are very good also with examples. And a read of the actual NVIDIA docs is worth doing
<Dr_willis> Of course theres the nvidia config tools that may do exactly what you need.  :)
<Dr_willis> nvidia-settings
<klobster> Dr_willis:  I have been pretty extensively searching them (that's how I got everything set up to begin with), but i can't find the panning info
<Dr_willis> I recall a very detailed example xorg.conf on the gentoo wikis for that stuff.  lots of comments also
<Dr_willis> well its bed time here. Night all
<klobster> I ran nvidia-settings --twinview, but it didn't change it.  I feel like their is a screen0 "panning" option that i am just missing somewhere.  I will hit the gentoo wikis.  the problem is that most people want to use both side by side, not one or other, so i end up with ALOT of false leads.  thanks!
<MagicCow> Strigi is a file search tool right?
<MagicCow> !strigi
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<bazhang> yes
<MagicCow> Does it not search for folder names?
<MagicCow> I was looking for my "The Band" cd that I just ripped.. not sure where it was ripped to, strigi didn't find it.
 * Tm_T does his mad cow -dance
<brad__> i have just installed gutsy but my sound from my mic is very low, how can I increase the volume of my mic?
<bazhang> brad__: have you checked kmix?
<brad__> nope, I'll do that now
<bazhang> small speaker icon in the panel
<tuxwulf> 5n Kubuntu is there sth like System Manager as in Ubuntu?
<Tm_T> tuxwulf: ksysguard ?
<brad__> i have bumped up a bunch of them but it doesn't change anything
<tuxwulf> Tim > ... Oh ...Okay, thanks!
<Tm_T> tuxwulf: who's Tim ?
<tuxwulf> Tm_T > You -- sorry, bad eyesight ....
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> tuxwulf: np very typical mistake :p
<rickey> i have a very hard time reading i have bad eyes
<rickey>  dose kubuntu have a texr reader?
<rickey> class is that a know?
<posingaspopular> rickey: what do you mean by text reader?
<posingaspopular> you want to increase the font size... or?
<rickey> a program that well read the text on your desktop
<rickey> you know ,make blind pepole use
<rickey> window has them ,i am sure linux dose too
<sara> hello
<sara> funy question i know...off topic, i just got a fish tank. should the light be left on over night or turned off?
<sara> and yes i use linux
<Tm_T> sara: well thats very offtopic =)
<rickey> sara fish need a natural cycle too
<sara> surely the odd other topic creeps in
<MagicCow> But you have a girls name, so it will slide.
<rickey> yes turn ligth off at nigth
<Tm_T> sara: and if you ask from me, just imagine someone keeps bright light on your eyes all night...
<Tm_T> MagicCow: er?
<sara> magic thanks for the favortism
<sara> thanks
<MagicCow> As a tall, white, male.. I should not have all of the privelage.
<Tm_T> MagicCow: what you're saying?
<sara> kubuntu is running so nicely for me i have no questions only happy computing vibes
<rickey> well i still need help
<Tm_T> sara: feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic then for general chatters ;)
<rickey>  i am blind
<MagicCow> Tm_T: I am in a "Racism Awareness" course. They talk about how I get a lot of privelage for being a tall, white, male.
 * MagicCow shrugs.
<rickey>  and need to find kubuntu,s text to voice program
<Tm_T> MagicCow: thats offtopic
<sara> okay well thats lame . but i'll rember to stricly say nothing but kubuntu questions or answers in here
<Tm_T> rickey: ksayit
<sara> i'll try anyways
<MagicCow> Exactly.
<Tm_T> sara: its not lame
<Tm_T> sara: its just for keeping this channel easy for helping issues
<sara> is it okay to ask how someones doing? or is that off topc ?  : )
<Tm_T> sara: its very ok
<MagicCow> If it is quickly followed up by a kubuntu question.
<Tm_T> MagicCow: dont troll
<sara> thanks for the help sorry to ask a non-kubuntu question, goodnight
<Tm_T> um
<MagicCow> Troll? I am unfamiliar with this internet term.
<Tm_T> MagicCow: in this case, dont push that matter any further
<MagicCow> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !guidelines > MagicCow
<MagicCow> I didn't see it there.
<MagicCow> Oh, there it is.
<compu73rg33k> what pass # shoudl I give /boot in my /etc/fstab? I have / /boot /usr and /home partitions
<mohsen> hello.
<lenovo> hello everybody
<mohsen> bye
<lenovo> 有没有人用edu 桌面？好用么？
<me> hey guys :)
<Tm_T> hi
<me> What's the best way to communicate with a skype user (i run kubuntu 64bit)
<Tm_T> IIRC only way is; Skype
<lenovo> 在KDE中，我选择English做系统默认语言，中文显示有些问题，应该用什么字体？
<Jucato> lenovo: English only please (as in English characters too)
<lenovo> my english is pool
<Jucato> what is your language?
<lenovo> no body use chinese?
<lenovo> chinese
<Jucato> !cn | lenovo
<ubotu> lenovo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lenovo> Thanks for everybody
<posingaspopular> Jucato: how do i turn off the system beep?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: in Konsole?
<Jucato> Settings -> Bell -> None
<posingaspopular> no the system beep, like if I try to close something without saving... mess something up in konsole, etc
<Jucato> ah... System Settings -> Notifications -> System Notifications -> KDE System Notifications
<Jucato> posingaspopular: just play with the settings there....
<Jucato> and go to sleep :P
<posingaspopular> sweet
<posingaspopular> nope! im outling my courses for the next semesters
<Jucato> already?
<posingaspopular> thinking of majoring in CS and i have maths to slay
<Jucato> aaah
<posingaspopular> well the next month or so is just finals cram month
<posingaspopular> like.. 6 papers due,5 tests, etc.
<posingaspopular> no time after the finals to do the job effectivly so...
<posingaspopular> hmm im still getting system beeps. from pidgin when i try to backspace when there is no text
<Jucato> ah duh! :P
<Jucato> Pidgin != KDE app
<Jucato> so don't expect it to obey KDE rules :D
<MagicCow> Is there a way to fake having windows XP sp 2 from xubuntu? Say if I were trying to watch streaming video, and that were a requirement.
<posingaspopular> Jucato: upstream!
<kblin> morning folks
<tuxwulf> Oh I have a question I have been wondering about for ages. Sometimes references show sth like "See 'hotplug(8) for details.". What does that mean exacty, and what does the (8) stand for? I have often seen this with regard to man pages; .e. "man hotplug(8)"....
<kblin> yesterday, the updater pulled in network manager. that seems to have broken the default network settings. now, when the box comes backup from e.g. suspend, network manager always decides to wait for dhcp packets on eth0, where not even a cable is connected, as opposed to reconnect to the wireless network it was on via eth1 before
<kblin> tuxwulf: that's a category for man pages
<kblin> tuxwulf: you can read them by entering man 8 hotplug in a terminal
<tuxwulf> kblin: Ah, like that .. great, thanks!
<kblin> tuxwulf: 8 is a "manuals" section, iirc
<kblin> tuxwulf: there might be another manpage for hotplug in e.g. the programming section (just making that one up, but there are examples)
<kblin> so usually "man something" will do the right thing
<kblin> but if it's ambigious man 3 something will get the "something" manpage from section 3 specifically
<Jucato> kblin, tuxwulf: typing man:/ in konqueror will give you a list of what the sections stand for
 * Jucato hopes the original man command had something like that...
<kblin> and if you reference it from some text, convention is to write something(3)
<kblin> Jucato: ah. I never really used that.. nifty
<tuxwulf> kblin > I see...! Thanks! ... Wow that's great ...
<tuxwulf> so.. section 8 - the one I am looking for - is the crazy section...?
<Jucato> Sys Admin section
<tuxwulf> Oh n, Konqueror says SysAd
<tuxwulf> Ah yes... Thanks!
<tuxwulf> !wireless > tuxwulf
<Jucato> tuxwulf: you could also just PM the bot :)
<tuxwulf> Jucato > PM means I won't bother anyone here?
<Jucato> you won't  break the flow of the Join and Parts (a.k.a. the silence) :P
<Jucato> tuxwulf: it means you can msg the bot in private to your heart's content :)
<tuxwulf> ok, goody...!
<kblin> tuxwulf: "/msg ubotu wireless" would do the same
<kblin> without anybody knowing you ever asked... apart from the bot,of course
 * Netham45 is off to bed
<kraut> moin
<[ifr0g]> !find vncrec
<ubotu> Package/file vncrec does not exist in gutsy
<[ifr0g]> :(
<[ifr0g]> !find vncrec feisty
<ubotu> Package/file vncrec does not exist in feisty
<jussi01> [ifr0g]: what are you looking for?
<hengha> hi, for some reason super key + Tab does not work in shift switcher of compiz fusion, any idea ? I am on gusty
<Jucato> perhaps the keyboard shortcut has been changed. try asking in #compiz-fusion
<[ifr0g]> jussi01, Some way to record the desktop !
<hengha> Jucato: ok, thanks
<jussi01> !info recordmydesktop
<Jucato> !info krecordmydesktop
<Jucato> hahah :)
<ubotu> recordmydesktop: Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ubotu> krecordmydesktop: kde frontend to recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1~alpha1+debian-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 300 kB
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> [ifr0g]: ^
<[ifr0g]> wooo !! :O
<[ifr0g]> KDE ROCKS :)
<[ifr0g]> jussi01, tx
<jussi01> [ifr0g]: also thank Jucato ;)
<Jucato> :)
<[ifr0g]> :P Jucato tx
<at0m1cb0mb3r> can somebodsy please help me :[ i put my computer into hibernate then i tried to bring it out of hibernate like ten minutes later and it was at a black screen with a white line in the top left cornor then after that i tried holding my start button down to restart my computer and then now everytime i startt up it say like checking disks but it doesnt show a percent and it says disc has been mounted 34 times without being check check
<at0m1cb0mb3r> forced then it gets stuck so what can i do
<at0m1cb0mb3r> i hope i dont have to reinstall again
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Pleaseee help me please
<at0m1cb0mb3r> please
<emilsedgh> !repeat | at0m1cb0mb3r
<ubotu> at0m1cb0mb3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<at0m1cb0mb3r> emilsedgh: i did ugh i just want it fixed
<emilsedgh> at0m1cb0mb3r: sure, everyone wants everything fixed, but repeating doesnt help, wait a bit or search google
<emilsedgh> at0m1cb0mb3r: what happens when wait for it to check?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> it just sits there
<at0m1cb0mb3r> emilsedgh: it just sits there
<Surge_> I've just installed Gutsy - how does one get KDE to save the window positions of apps? I'm running a twinview setup and it's a pain having to drag apps between the windows and maximize them everytime.
<emilsedgh> at0m1cb0mb3r: im sure searching will help you
<at0m1cb0mb3r> emilsedgh: ive been searching for the past 30 minutes on google
<emilsedgh> Surge_: right click on title->advanced->Special Window Settings
<at0m1cb0mb3r> emilsedgh: i think i found a solution but i dont know if its right for me cause i dont even get a loading line
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: and how long it does check it?
<emilsedgh> at0m1cb0mb3r: dunno :)
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: there isnt a loading line how can i get the last thing it did?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: so i can show you what it says
<Tm_T> no idea
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: i thought that a error code would show it
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: it just like says /dev/sdc1 has been mounted 30 times without being checked, check forced.
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: then i forget after that
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: how do i run a disk check from my live cd
<WaltzingAlong> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<[ifr0g]> Printer prints and hangs ?? any idea why ?
<tuxwulf> How do I prevent Korganizer from starting its daemon?
<soon> KDE -> System settings -> Advanced -> System services
<soon> try in there tuxwulf
<tuxwulf> soon: ... Does not see t appear in there ....
<soon> what is the deamon called?
<tuxwulf> KOrganizer
<tuxwulf> Starts with Kontact, I think ...?
<emilsedgh> soon: daemon of what?
<Jucato> korgac
<tuxwulf> no ko* is listed in the services list
<tuxwulf> In the systray I have de-selected the option in Korganizer daemon to autostart, but it does so anyway
<fandubuntu> hi
<fandubuntu> how are you?
<fandubuntu> is there any french here?
<Jucato> !fr | fandubuntu
<ubotu> fandubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> tuxwulf: go to /usr/share/autostart/, edit the file korgac.desktop (kdesu kate korgac.desktop)
<Jucato> change "X-KDE-autostart-condition=korgacrc:General:Autostart:true" to "false"
<tuxwulf> Jucato: Done. Thanks... Gee.. loads of languages in there ..
<fandubuntu> jucato, fr? you said, didn't you?
<Jucato> <ubotu> fandubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fandubuntu> i don't want help in french
<fandubuntu> lol
<fandubuntu> it's just to know
<Jucato> it's also to tell you that the french channels are there, where most french-speaking people are, which is what you asked
<fandubuntu> ok
<fandubuntu> thx
<ChristianBach> Hi, i just installed a fresh copy of kubuntu on a desktop computer yesterday. The installation finished > reboot > grub error 15. Is this a know issue?
<ChristianBach> version 7.10
<dappermuis> ChristianBach: i've seen it before, just tring to remeber what it is
<senorpedro> is it safe to update from a working 7.04 to 7.10? i'm asking because i'm a lazy boy and dont want much computer-trouble
<WaltzingAlong> senorpedro: sure
<WaltzingAlong> file not found?
<ChristianBach> dappermuis: yeah i looked to the forums and only found it to be related to sata drives, i only have a ide hd in this comp.
<ChristianBach> however installing ubuntu 7.10 worked.
<WaltzingAlong> ChristianBach: so change the lines from /dev/hdx to /dev/sdx
<dappermuis> ChristianBach, did you do a fresh install?
<ChristianBach> yes.
<dappermuis> hmmm, and did you tell grub to set itself up?
<ChristianBach> yes, i run both the live cd and the alternative.
<ChristianBach> same error after reboot.
<WaltzingAlong> grub is looking for something but not finding it
<ChristianBach> the thing is that the ubuntu installation worked, that the thing that puzzels me.
<dappermuis> ChristianBachL yes it is weird, though an update-grub will probably fix it
<ChristianBach> ok!
<WaltzingAlong> ChristianBach: did you set the partitions manually?
<Siggi> hungary?
<ChristianBach> WaltzingAlong: nope guided.
<ChristianBach> WaltzingAlong: using the hole disk.
<ChristianBach> WaltzingAlong: and using the latest live cd and alternative cd.
<WaltzingAlong> sure would be interesting to learn the cause
<WaltzingAlong> !hungarian
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ChristianBach> WaltzingAlong: yeah it would, it's the first "clean" installation of 7.10 i have done. the rest of office just updated from 7.04
<ChristianBach> and that worked fine.
<amundsen> hi
<dappermuis> lo
<amundsen> i'm having some problem with my kdm resolution
<dappermuis> hmmm, afraid i cant help you with that
<amundsen> it seems to be slower
<amundsen> slower than the one that has been set in the xorg.conf file
<tomaz> slower or lower?
<amundsen> sorry
<amundsen> lower
<tomaz> ah, i was trying to understand =P
<tomaz> well,  i think that it's choosing the default resolution and applying it
<amundsen> the kde environment seems to be ok with this problem
<tomaz> you can try to reconfigure your xorg by 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<amundsen> i mean, that i have different resolutions for kde and kdm
<amundsen> tomaz: i've already done that
<tomaz> and then, kill the xserver (ctrl + alt + backspace)
<tomaz> hm...
<tomaz> so, you have all the knowledge that i possess.,
<tomaz> i shall not he able to help thee.
<amundsen> and i also tried to configure it trough the system control center
<tomaz> i'm sorry.
<WaltzingAlong> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomaz> !theanswertolifetheuniverseandeverything
<tomaz> whattahell? he doesn't know that this is 42.
<WaltzingAlong> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Dencrypt> !lure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rixxon> KNetworkManager doesn't list any networks, wire or wireless
<tomaz> and how are you on irc? o_O
<WaltzingAlong> rixxon: remove the ethx lines from /etc/network/interfaces            you can just comment them out with a # at the front
<rixxon> iface or auto lines?
<WaltzingAlong> rixxon: all that reference eth1 or eth0 or so on
<tomaz> people, can i use GDM themes on KDM?
<WaltzingAlong> rixxon: feel free to lease references to device 'lo' though
<rixxon> iface worked, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> tomaz: not that i know
<WaltzingAlong> rixxon: correct, leave the "auto ethx" lines but remove the rest (or comment them out)
<Tm_T> yyy: why root?
<WaltzingAlong> Tm_T: ?
<yyy> hello
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: yes?
<WaltzingAlong> greetings
<sp1nter> can some one tell me if you can get rid of the created on and modified on under the pictures in digikam
<tomaz> WaltzingAlong: hm... they work =D , just installed by hand one gdm theme on the kdm folder.
<tomaz> amazing.
<WaltzingAlong> great ;)
<Greenery> if i want to reboot from recovery mode safely and also save any changes made what's the estension reboot command?
<yyy> algum brasileiro aqui???
<Tm_T> yyy: only english here
<Tm_T> yyy: also, why you are in irc as root?
<yyy> yes
<WaltzingAlong> Greenery: ctrl+d ?
<yyy> im
<Tm_T> yyy: I asked why
<Greenery> ctrl+d during recovery mode?
<yyy> my pc is testing......
<Tm_T> yyy: no thats not explanation, son :)
<Tm_T> yyy: let me rephrase: you shouldnt irc as root unless you really have to (there's should not be any reason to)
<yyy> sorry my inglish................
<Tm_T> yyy: you're doing fine :)
<yyy> you from????????
<Tm_T> !br | yyy
<ubotu> yyy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tm_T> !away > dcpt|afk
<dcpt|afk> I'm not away
<dcpt|afk> I'm afk
<WaltzingAlong> dcpt|afk: changing your nick in a busy channel makes the channel busier, especially for those who have not (yet) configured their irc client to hide such changes in the channel or put them into the status window
<yyy> onde?
<Tm_T> dcpt|afk: umm, mind to change your awaynick off and stay that way?
<sp1nter> any one know if you can get rid of the created on and modified on under the pictures in digikam
<yyy> ??
<tomaz> yyy: look the pvt with me
<Saied> emilsedgh: kdenetwork kojast roo svn?
<Tm_T> Saied: english please
<mooper> why does firefox keep dissapearing?
<yyy> opa
<tomaz> (sorry for the portuguese on the next line, but it seems necessary for yyy)
<Saied> Tm_T: :D
<Tm_T> tomaz: np, please go ahead
<tomaz> yyy, não fala em português aqui. olha o que eu escrevi pra você na conversa privada.
<yyy> entendi
<yyy> ok
<tomaz> Tim: thanks ;)
<Tm_T> tomaz: who's Tim?
<tomaz> Tm_T, sorry, i thought i there was a 'i' on the middle of your name.
<tomaz> just woke up ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<rixxon> (thanks WaltzingAlong, worked.)
<jussi01> Hei all, how do i back up my mail in kmail?
<Tm_T> jussi01: copy your mail dir
<Tm_T> dunno other way :(
<jussi01> Tm_T: where is that?
<rixxon> When I connect to a OpenVPN via KNetworkManager, it resets DNS servers so I can't resolve anything. I have set dhclient.conf to supersede domain-name-servers which normally works fine, but apparently not with VPN.
<tomaz> probably in ~/.kde/, some folder with the name of kmail
<Tm_T> jussi01: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ or so
<jussi01> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> rixxon: great
<WaltzingAlong> rixxon: i have an openvpn client on here but not configured through knetworkmanager
<rixxon> WaltzingAlong: well I don't even know if I did the dhclient.conf thing right but it seems to work except for with VPN
<rixxon> I was annoyed by network-manager constantly going back to ISP dns servers while I wanted a different set
<rixxon> I removed domain-name-servers from the "request" line and added a "supersede domain-name-servers 1.2.3.4, 4.3.2.1;" line
<rixxon> For some reason, it just resets name servers to none, when connecting to this VPN
<tuxwulf> Jucato: KOrganizer started again anyway...
<tuxwulf> Oh well.. not a big deal ....
<sek414> in privato qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano con amsn
<Tm_T> !pt | sek414
<Jucato> !it
<Jucato> Tm_T :P
<ubotu> sek414: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dameth> hi
<sek414> ok sorry bye
<Dameth> any1 with a compaq 6720s here?
<Dameth> any help installing kubuntu on Compaq 6720s please? my ethernet port/link doesn't forward any traffic :S
<ades> amsn don't work correctly.. someone can help me in pvt?
<frighty> moin
<Tm_T> moinmoin
<vesimaenaudio> moi
<Jucato> mediawiki :P
<wers> how's syncing sony erricsson p900i with KDE?
<wers> :D
<Jucato> wers: hm.. you might want to check if #kmobiletools is still alive btw...
<Jucato> (sorry just slipped my mind...)
<wers> woww.. OSD. hahaha
<wers> saw it for the first time
<wers> hahaha
<Jucato> heh
<wers> I meant, konvi osd
<wers> haha
<Jucato> yeah I know ;P
<mac__> Sorry to bother you guys with such a simple question but how do I set an application to handle a specific extension?
<mac__> I mean how do I set a peferred application
<WaltzingAlong> mac__: in konqueror right mouse click the file, select open with, then find the program, click 'always use this app'
<mac__> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> mac__: you can also change the file associations through kcontrol;
<mac__> perfect.  Thanks for the help WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> cheers
<poison--> mornin
 * Jucato dies of poison--...
<WaltzingAlong> afternoon!
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> still 10:49 AM here
<poison--> anyone havin issues with firefox freezing when open several tabs with java?
<Tm_T> not me
<Tm_T> poison--: btw if youre just doing poll, there's better ways than asking in irc
<poison--> poll?
<tsb_> When I connect to a POSIX box the input with some special characters are entered with 2 letters. This does not happen at home - both run kubuntu 7.10 and en_US.UTF8. Any idea how to fix this?
<Tm_T> poison--: well thus far you just asked "anyone having issues about foo?"
<Tm_T> tsb_: because posix is not utf-8
<poison--> well, maybe someone is havin some problem and can help me, is asking a crime?
<tsb_> Tm_T: I know - but it is still strange that it works from home, using en_US.UTF8
<Tm_T> poison--: no, but you didnt ask help =)
<Tm_T> tsb_: different settings somewhere?
<poison--> didnt know there were rules about how to ask for help
<poison--> :D
<tsb_> Tm_T: which settings matter? locale gives identical output - what else should I check?
<bucatoamano> !ot
<Tm_T> poison--: there isnt, but your way isnt doing very good job ;)
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: what is offtopic?
<Tm_T> tsb_: Konsole settings
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> tsb_: konsole settings, which terminal to emulate
<bucatoamano> Tm_T: it was for me
<schiste> Hey, I've got a godamn problem with my sound card
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: then /msg ubotu offtopic
<schiste> Well, my sound card isn't working
<Tm_T> !ohmy | schiste
<ubotu> schiste: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<schiste> ?
<schiste> For godman? mwarf
<schiste> anyway
<poison--> ohh my...
<schiste> kmix isn't showing anything up
<bucatoamano> !say ot to bucatoamano
<schiste> lsmod have the usual snd mod
<WaltzingAlong> schiste: which soundcard? to pastebin, results of lspci      and aplay -l
<schiste> k :)
<bucatoamano> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: dont fish a bot here
<bazhang> bucatoamano: we get the idea
<bucatoamano> Tm_T: i didnt remember the name of the channell -.- it's for me
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: 1455 < Tm_T> bucatoamano: then /msg ubotu offtopic
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: and you keep fishing, one time is ok, several isnt
<bazhang> bucatoamano: you can PM  the bot--and not flood the channel
<WaltzingAlong> bucatoamano: /msg the bot with your request  such as         /msg ubuntu !ot
<schiste> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.com/m26af7248
<schiste> aplay -l says no sound card found
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: I already said that, you dont need to repeat me
<bucatoamano> Tm_T: -.- in my channel i have that ubot , to say to me the name of the channel was that command line
<bazhang> oops sorry Tm_T
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: you're not making much sense there, pal
<WaltzingAlong> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bucatoamano> Tm_T: -.- you are not making much sense, i did not remember what' was the name of the channel off topic so i asked to ubot. and stop
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: you asked it several times, not one
<WaltzingAlong> schiste: check the troubleshooting section         and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Tm_T> bucatoamano: even after I told you the way to do it outside this channel
<bucatoamano> Tm_T: are you a bit crazy or spammer ? 2 time the secondo because koversation has crashed
<schiste> WaltzingAlong: troubleshooting section in the url you gave me ? :)
<Tm_T> I'm op
<bucatoamano> Tm_T: well
<bucatoamano> and if korversation has crashed what do you want
<WaltzingAlong> power hungry one it seems, considering the massive traffic in the channel at present
<WaltzingAlong> !audio | schiste yes the hdaintel sound howto and the soundtroubleshooting
<ubotu> schiste yes the hdaintel sound howto and the soundtroubleshooting: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<poison--> ive been in this chan for 3 months, and never was nagged like that
<schiste> :D thanks WaltzingAlong I check it out :)
<WaltzingAlong> schiste: it may be as easy as manually specifying the parameters (on the hda intel sound howto link)
<jude> can gnome play DVD?
<WaltzingAlong> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jude> thanks
<xtatic> hi
<xtatic> can i ask u something?
<wietse> dvd? totem isn't it?
<biovore> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<WaltzingAlong> xtatic: yes
<xtatic> look guys... its my 1st time on linux and generally i dont know anything abt linux.. i want to send something from my mobile to my pc.. i put the disk to install the Bluetooth Device.. i double click on Setup.. and a table appears in front of me... i have to choose one of the chooses that says .. like System , Internet , Graphics , Office , Utillities , Multimedia... which one shall i click on?
<WaltzingAlong> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xtatic> thanks
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I have been running Kubuntu 7.10 on my PC.  The screen saver will activate which is all fine.  About 1/2 hour later when I try to use the pc, Xorg is using about 92% of processor resources and would never respond.  I click something and itfreezes.  I alway end up killing the X server with a ctrl+alt+backspace.  How can I correct this... It doesn't happen with gentoo or mepis...
<gundam_rx78nt1> It doesn't matter what screen saver I use, opengl or the "old" style screen savers.
<bazhang> gundam_rx78nt1: how about setting screensaver to blank while you figure out the problem
<jude> can linox use windows live ?
<bazhang> gundam_rx78nt1: what video card and which driver?
<gundam_rx78nt1> bazhang, I believe that I had the same result with this also.
<gundam_rx78nt1> I have an ATI9600XT
<bazhang> jude: doubt it
<bazhang> which driver gundam_rx78nt1
<gundam_rx78nt1> the latest loaded by the restricted drivers for 7.10.
<gundam_rx78nt1> give me a minute
<jude> how can i download google earth on linox
<jude> ?
<Jucato> !info googleearth
<ubotu> Package googleearth does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> !find googleearth
<bazhang> jude: do you know how to use adept?
<ubotu> Found: googleearth-package
<jude> ok
<Jucato> there
<Jucato> !info googleearth-package
<ubotu> googleearth-package: utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.2.0 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jude> no
<WaltzingAlong> jude: you can use that to build a .deb otherwise you can just install from the .bin from earth.google.com
<gundam_rx78nt1> bazhang, I believe that it is the 8.42.
<bazhang> jude: you should generally include someone's name if you want to get their attention
<jude> ok
<sparr_> how can i put my monitor into power saving mode and start my screensaver, immediately and intentionally?
<bazhang> gundam_rx78nt1: how about leaving screensaver off as we try to solve this
<jude> am new to this chat room
<jude> lol
<FuseboxEllen> Afternoon everyone!
<bazhang> jude: there is a software installer (called a package manager) named Adept with Kubuntu
<bazhang> hi FuseboxEllen
<jude> oh yea i know the manager
<bazhang> jude: ok. open it up
<jude> am on gnome now
<FuseboxEllen> I'm having some difficulty with setting up wireless on my laptop, and after several attempts with Network manager and KWiFi manager, I'm conceeding defeat for now and asking for some help.
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: have you tried wicd?
<gundam_rx78nt1> bazhang, ok, I will leave it off for now.
<gundam_rx78nt1> Now, doesn't the acpi blank off the screen also?
<bazhang> wicd.longren.com
<FuseboxEllen> Hmm, I haven't, no. At the moment, what I've done is: Installed the bcm43xx-fwcutter package so I could enable my Broadcomm wireless router, tried setting it up manually, and tried setting it up with KwiFi. On the KWiFi screen, it says that my network's access point is FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF, no local IP available, and signal strength of 0. Thanks for the link Bazhang.
<WaltzingAlong> FuseboxEllen: results of iwconfig to pastebin, please
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: have you tried setting it up via te command line
<bazhang> err the
<FuseboxEllen> I'll just fetch that iwconfig list.
<shadowhywind> So here is a simple question. If i can not find my broadcom wireless device in lspci then chances are there is no power going to it correct?
<jude> my Desktop Effects won't work,it says Desktop Effects could not be enabled
<jude> can i do anything to fix it
<jude> ?
<FuseboxEllen> Okay, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43662
<WaltzingAlong> jude: check in #ubuntu since you are on ubuntu/gnome
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | jude otherwise check here for the kubuntu howto; also check the channel and wiki
<WaltzingAlong> FuseboxEllen: ok to start, if you can, best to try without encryption
<FuseboxEllen> Alright, will just remove it now.
<FuseboxEllen> Okay, done that, I now have an access point, local Ip unavailable, it still says Out of Range, Signal Strength 0, AccessPoint: Uknown. In Knetworkmanager's connection status, it says no active device.
<jude> Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<WaltzingAlong> FuseboxEllen: it may help you to make your way through the cli;
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | FuseboxEllen
<ubotu> FuseboxEllen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<FuseboxEllen> Thank you, I'll give it a shot.
<FuseboxEllen> Sorry to be a bother.
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: WaltzingAlong is really right--sometime you should try it via cli--it's not that hard--even I could learn it :}
<FuseboxEllen> Just slightly intimidating, but heck, I'll give it a shot. One of the reasons I switched.
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: it's basically just cutting and pasting stuff that you pick up here, from ubuntuforums.org, and google; after a while you can just remember what to do--Ubuntu/Kubuntu is really not that hard to do it with.
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: the important commands are ifconfig, iwfconfig, dhclient
<WaltzingAlong> FuseboxEllen: and sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's iwconfig rather than iwfconfig
<Daisuke_Laptop> and while it may be cutting and pasting at first, the end goal is understanding why you're doing what you're doing with the CLI and starting to figure things out for yourself.
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke_Laptop: right. and doing it through the cli general produces more (helpful) feedback
<bazhang> excellent points Daisuke_Laptop | WaltzingAlong.
<WaltzingAlong> FuseboxEllen: but of course ask back here as needed; more than happy to help
<FuseboxEllen> *Nods* Which is what I've been wanting to do anyway. Getting to work on it now.
<bazhang> oops my bad iwconfig
<bazhang> new keyboard...ugh
<Daisuke_Laptop> bazhang: i know the feeling.  i've actually started using my laptop more than my desktop because i hate my keyboard in there
<Daisuke_Laptop> when i was using windows and gaming, it was fine, but now it's unnecessary :)
<bazhang> still trying to adjust--the desktop is core2duo, so have to get it right :}
<Daisuke_Laptop> turns out a saitek eclipse, when used from a slightly off-kilter angle as i have to at the desk i've got, is not a great keyboard.
<ScorpKing> is there someone here that managed to make a custom usplash theme and got it working? i've tried a few guides online but i'm doing something wrong somewhere. can someone walk me through making a custom usplash theme? i have the usplash source for ubuntu but i don't know how to compile it into something that's working. :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think imma install gentoo on the desktop someday :D
<rgreening> Daisuke_Laptop: go for it. You will learn a lot
<Daisuke_Laptop> rgreening: there's too much at stake if i screw it up though :\
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<rgreening> Daisuke_Laptop: Dual boot it. Then no issues. I have dual boot my laptop with Gentoo/Kubuntu
<Jucato> ScorpKing: found the instructions there? ^^^^
<rgreening> Daisuke_Laptop: you can always chroot between the tow if it messes up
<ScorpKing> Jucato: i did that but i get an invalid theme and it only display text
<Jucato> hm....
<ScorpKing> the default theme works but i want to make my own one
<bazhang>  你们是那里人？
<vivia> hi, is there a howto for installing compiz on gutsy?
<bazhang> oops wrong channel--sorry
<Jucato> !compiz | vivia
<ubotu> vivia: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<vivia> thx a lot :)
<bazhang> scrolled out of #offtopic without noticing my bad :{
<poison--> !barcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about barcode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> poison--: what do you want to know?
<FuseboxEllen> Hmm... umm, where would I find the network manager package on the kubuntu CD?
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: it's called knetworkmanager is installed by default
<ScorpKing> FuseboxEllen: not on the livecd
<poison--> Lynoure, i have a massive computer production here, and i need to make barcoded stamps for each computer
<Daisuke_Laptop> bazhang: konversation?  sometimes i'll get right above or below the text entry field and end up scrolling to another channel
<poison--> i have a Argox OS214 barcode printer
<poison--> heyyyyyyyy ScorpKing
<bazhang> Daisuke_Laptop: yep :}
<ScorpKing> hiya poison-- :)
<poison--> sup
<bazhang> feel bad, with all the spamming here of late.
<Lynoure> poison--: I don't know anything abouth the printer, though. sorry.
<ScorpKing> poison--: not much. kbarcode - barcode and label printing application
<poison--> done it already, i just cant find a working driver for the printer
<poison--> :(
<bazhang> vivia: there are a few key packages to install, as well as getting the correct driver for your video card--are you ok with the command line?
<ScorpKing> :(
<poison--> gonna ask google :D
<ScorpKing> good luck. it's not showing much
<Daisuke_Laptop> drama over in #ubuntu...  i'm so glad i come here :)
<FuseboxEllen> Whereabouts would I find knetworkmanager on the livecd then, cause I've lost my network connection completely now due to user error.
<Lynoure> FuseboxEllen: I don't think it is on the livecd... not sure, though
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rgreening> network-manager-kde is the package
<rgreening> I believe
<ScorpKing> rgreening: it's knetworkmanager
<jussi01> hmmm, I getting this error when i use adeptfix: dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system anyone?
<rgreening> ScorpKing: knetworkmanager is the name of the dummy package
<ScorpKing> oh ok
<rgreening> look in Adept :)
<ScorpKing> looking..
<rgreening> network-manager + network-manager-kde are the two packages that go together to do the networking
<ScorpKing> oh yeah - Provides: network-manager-kde
<rgreening> :)
<FuseboxEllen> Sadly not working, it just says: dpkg: unknown option -o even though there is no -o...
<ScorpKing> and it suck
<rgreening> network-managwer works 100% fine here under all my systems, and under diff distros.
<ScorpKing> FuseboxEllen: sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<rgreening> The kde addon is in its infantcy, but is still quite good
<ScorpKing> rgreening: if you have dailup it tells kde there is no internet
<zyntax> som1 know how to install wine
<rgreening> ScorpKing: People stil using dial-up. Boy am I spoiled :)
<ScorpKing> hehe.
<rgreening> ScorpKing: There is a dial-up piece missing in the Kubuntu packaged version. Gentoo has it working
<FuseboxEllen> That's not working either. It just says that package knetworkmanager (and network-manager-kde) is not available, but is refered to by another package.
<ScorpKing> zyntax: sudo apt-get install wine
<rgreening> ScorpKing: So, the kubuntu package manager should be able to patch/fix using the Gentoo one
<vbgunz> how do you reinstall the crystalsvg icon set?
<Jucato> it's part of kdelibs
<Jucato> why what happened?
<Jucato> (kdelibs-data iirc)
<ScorpKing> rgreening: oh ok. i didn't know that. thanks. have a link for me?
<rgreening> ScorpKing: 1 sec... looking at my Gentoo install
<ScorpKing> :D
<vbgunz> I think I got it
<rgreening> ScorpKing: http://bugs.kde.org/148951
<ScorpKing> thanks
<rgreening> Using the patch will add kppp support :) and dialup
<rgreening> Kubuntu should add it
<ScorpKing> looking at it now.
<paolino__> hi. i need to install some drivers which compile only on 2.6.16-17 kernel versions . the newest version of kubuntu has kernel 2.6.22. in order to make the drivers working, is it better to have an older version of kubuntu with 2.6.17 kernel or the last version with a downgraded kernel ?
<rgreening> ScorpKing: read the last note. It looks like Kubuntu package doesn't detect kppp and dialup
<rgreening> ScorpKing : hence no option to manage it
<zyntax> can`t install wine  <"sudo apt-get install wine"> dont work any one know??
<ScorpKing> rgreening: i'mm using kde 3.5.6 tho
<akar> > Valid from: Tuesday 28 August 2007 03:01:24 GMT
<akar> > Valid untul: Thursday 27 august 2009 03:01:24 GMT
<vbgunz> I don't have it :(
<akar> what is that mean?
<vbgunz> how do I reinstall the crystalsvg icon set?
<rgreening> ScorpKing: Wha tkubuntu are you running?
<akar> it is from konqueror
<Jucato> vbgunz: I already said, it's from kdelibs or kdelibs-data
<ScorpKing> zyntax: try sudo aptitude install wine
<ScorpKing> rgreening: feisty 7.04
<rgreening> ScorpKing: The old knetworkmanage under 3.5.6 it Wayyyyyy to old (need to be >= 0.2
<ScorpKing> rgreening: i will have to update then. ;)
<rgreening> ScorpKing: make sure it is 0.2
<vbgunz> Jucato: sorry, I didn't think you were talking to me there... I managed to delete all my icons... :(
<rgreening> :>
<Jucato> vbgunz: how exactly?
<zyntax> thx
<ubuntu> Hello
<mslot> Hello. Is it possible to make to seperate desktops, without xinerama?
<ScorpKing> rgreening: thanks for the help
<Polo9999> Hello , i have a problem with Konkeror
<rgreening> ScorpKing: np. Glad to assist.
<Polo9999> Konqueror
<Jucato> vbgunz: how did you "delete" your icons?
<akar> Polo9999: me too
<ScorpKing> Polo9999: explain plz
<vbgunz> Jucato: I was trying to symlink the contents of 2 directories into 1. trying to first put in crystalsvg and then Tangerine on top. (tangerine is broken)... anyhow, I rm -fr the symlinks and it appears I killed the real icons too with that :/
<FuseboxEllen> I can't install any packages, can't access my wireless network or my wired network, and seem genuinely screwed. Joy.
<Polo9999> I can't go to internet but i have all the settings works
<akar> I have problem with konqueror too ScorpKing
<Jucato> vbgunz: unless you used sudo, it would be impossible for you to rm the crystalsvg icons
<Polo9999> I'm in IRC here and i haven't any problems
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: open up a terminal and sudo ifconfig and tell what it says (or paste it if it's very long).
<ardchoille> vbgunz: I've never seen a situation where the -f switch is needed with rm -r
<vbgunz> Jucato: I have a snapshot and am about to restore the icons back but I didn't know deleting a symlink like that would remove the real files too
<Jucato> vbgunz: they should be save in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/ unless you used sudo
<ScorpKing> Polo9999: you use dialup?
<Polo9999> No , Wifi
<Jucato> vbgunz: they don't. deleting symlink doesn't delete what it links to
<Polo9999> I do a ping test and it's work
<vbgunz> Jucato: yes. I rm -fr the symlinks and managed to also delete the real icons. maybe I botched it. I'll restore them
<Polo9999> but Konqueror can't detect anything :/
<ScorpKing> Polo9999: did you setup the connection manually?
<ardchoille> vbgunz: why would you use -r when rm'ing a symlink? a symlink is just a single file, it doesn't need recursion
<Jucato> vbgunz: again, if you didn't use sudo, it's impossible for the icons to be deleted. and secondly, if what was changed was a user configuration, reinstalling kdelibs-data might not work at all
<Polo9999> I have put the SSID manually
<ScorpKing> akar: how do you get internet? have the same problem?
<llutz> vbgunz: the -r deleted the contents :)
<vbgunz> ardchoille: I was deleting the main symlink folder... the main folder wasn't a symlink
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> vbgunz: So you had a folder of symlinks?
<vbgunz> ardchoille: yes, was trying to put in symlinks from two different folders into one folder...
<tuxwulf> Unfortunately I did not get my raid running with what ubotu told me...
<ScorpKing> Polo9999: heh. no idea then.
<Polo9999> Erf :/
<ardchoille> Jucato: Can't you do: ln -s folder1 folder2 link
<FuseboxEllen> Guess I'm reinstalling kubuntu on the laptop...
<Polo9999> Could not connect to host http://www.kubuntu.org
<Polo9999> :/
<Jucato> ardchoille: um. what are you trying to accomplish?
<ScorpKing> Polo9999: firefox will most likely work.
<ardchoille> Jucato: I'm trying to understand why vbgunz did what he did
<Polo9999> How can i get Firefox?
<ardchoille> Linking two diff folders to one symlink
<Jucato> I'm still not convinced that his icons were deleted, unless he used sudo or ran as root :)
<ardchoille> Polo9999: sudo apt-get install firefox
<akar> ScorpKing: i don't have any problem with internet connection
<ScorpKing> Polo9999: sudo aptitude install firefox
<ScorpKing> akar: oh ok. nvm
<vbgunz> ardchoille: the Tangerine icon set is broken on Gutsy
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Were you logged in as root at the time?
<vbgunz> I was trying to first symlink crystalsvg into dir1 *then* overwrite the icons I symlinked with icons for Tangerine... I was thinking, the icons that Tangerine do not have will be replaced by the crystalsvg icons
<Jucato> um.. Tangerine is a GNOME icon theme afaik... it won't work on KDE
<Polo9999> Thanks , it's currency download =)
<zyntax> nån svensk här inne som kan guida mej genom wine install^^
<akar> http://portal.telkomspeedy.com/ always failed authenticity test!
<Jucato> !se | zyntax
<akar> would someone explain..
<Jucato> hm.. bot's slow...
<ubotu> zyntax: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Jucato> there
<tuxwulf> Perhaps it needs a rebot
<ardchoille> tuxwulf: Nice pun :)
<ardchoille> If I see a package in the repos, is there a command I can use to see if that package is dependent on gnome or kde?
<vbgunz> Jucato: I had tangerine icons in Feisty. great set if icons. they worked in Feisty just perfectly but do not work in Gutsy. rather than copying both directories I thought I would be able to symlink them together
<Jucato> ok...
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: sudo aptitude show <package>
<LjL> ardchoille: uhm, i don't get you. if you just apt-cache show the package, it'll list its dependencies, including the gnome or kde libraries
<ardchoille> LjL: That's what I wanted (show)
<llutz> ardchoille: apt-cache depends <package>
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Jucato is right, tangerine-icon-theme is a gnome icon theme
<ScorpKing> :)
<import> need ndiswrapper
<import> please
<Daisuke_Laptop> import: so download it.
<llutz> import: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common
<BluesKaj> howdy folks :)
<import> i enabled the universe repos like this vi /etc/apt/sources.list then i enabled universe
<Daisuke_Laptop> import: sudo apt-get update
<import> but i do a apt-cache search ndiswrapper i find ndis-utils and ndis-source now i know ndis-utils is good but what about ndis-source i thought it was suppose to be ndis-common
<ardchoille> llutz, ScorpKing : Thanks
<import> is ndis-source the same as ndis-common
<Polo9999> How tu run Firefox in the terminal?
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: np.
<ScorpKing> Polo9999: firefox
<import> ndis = ndiswrapper abbriviation sorry
<BluesKaj> Polo9999, type firefox
<Polo9999> Ok thanks ;)
<Polo9999> Internet works :)
<Polo9999> Konqueror has a glitch O.o
<import> daisuke_Laptop i did apt-get update but as i said before im not sure if ndis-source = ndis-common
<ardchoille> Polo9999: Please explain
<FuseboxEllen> Well, this is an effort in fustration, I can't install the network manager off the cd, I can't install the network manager from online because I can't get a connection because I don't have the network manager, it's catch 22.
<Polo9999> The internet pages can't run and in Firefox it's work
<Daisuke_Laptop> no they are not the same
<ScorpKing> will kde 3.5.8 work on feisty with 320MB RAM?
<import> im adding ndiswrapper to the installation cd because ndiswrapper doesnt ship with it and i dont have a ethernet card nore a modem only a wireless driver.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ScorpKing: does 3.5.7 run?
<llutz> ScorpKing: it should
<import> wireless card
<Polo9999> I go now ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> because 3.5.8 is just a bugfix release, afaik
<Polo9999> Cu!
<ScorpKing> Daisuke_Laptop: still using 3.5.6 here
<winterelf> hi there... i m using Kbuntu and it seems like amarok can't play Mp3... i tried to upgrade.. it's seems of not doing anything... is there anyone who know y? or where i can find a soft ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you should still be okay
<BluesKaj> 3.5.8 is default in gutsy
<ScorpKing> gusty is too slow
<winterelf> some 1?
<import> Daisuke_Laptop so should i add another repo to the source.list to get ndiswrapper-common? im using kubuntu drapper, what would be a good repo
<winterelf> support on mp3?
<ScorpKing> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, slow ? how so ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're wanting to add ndiswrapper to a dapper livecd?
<import> apt-get install libxine1
<Daisuke_Laptop> or...
<import> yep
<import> im already chrooted
<Daisuke_Laptop> why not use a feisty livecd that has what you need already?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would make more sense
<winterelf> mmm?
<bert_> sorry but are there any kopete guru's/masters here ?
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: 640Mhz and 320MB RAM - it is really slow and not good for blood pressure levels. ;)
<import> well im already in the process, so might as well finish. just need a good repo
<winterelf> i just want my mp3 to work.. i don't whink it should incloude a lot of reading,,, :/
<Daisuke_Laptop> winterelf: your question has been answered twice now
<import> winterelf
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you don't feel you need to read, i don't feel you need help.
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, ok :)
<import> apt-get instlall libxine1 be done with it
<bert_> sorry but are there any kopete guru's/masters here ?
<import> sudo apt-get install libxine1
<bazhang> winterelf: couple of ways--clcik on the mp3, and your sustem will ask you if you want toinstall the codecs
<bazhang> otehr way is to listen to import
<FuseboxEllen> Ah. hell with this, just gonna reinstall XP. Thanks for the help, everyone. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> sorry, that "i shouldn't have to read!" attitude p#$^@ me off.
<bazhang> ugh--kb!
<ScorpKing> bert_: join #kopete
<bert_> I tried, but there's no one there who can help me scorpking
<winterelf> bazhang: yea.. i did it, my system did not sk but still when i klicked on mp3's it's open the amarok
<bert_> as it can be both a kopete and/or an apparmor problem
<ScorpKing> bert_: explain the problem. maybe someone here knows
<import> Daisuke_Laptop sorry for the inconvience didnt know that asking for a good repo was a @%^$ me off question
<Daisuke_Laptop> import: NO not you!
<bert_> well, on feisty I could perfectly view other people's webcam
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're okay
<import> oh lol sorry
<bert_> but now on gutsy I can't
<ScorpKing> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm still thinking on yours :P
<bert_> but I don't know why :s
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: no don't
<import> :)
<ScorpKing> bert_: no idea
<bert_> okey, /thx scorpking
<import> someone is reverting back to XP i feel sorry for ya
<ScorpKing> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> is there a dapper-backports repo?
<FuseboxEllen> bazhang: I want my laptop for wireless internet, browsing and listening to music. I can't seem to fix whatever happened to network manager to even give me a wired connection, so 2 of those three are out of the picture.
<import> im not sure i looked at the list let me check again
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: okay--you just installed Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> bbl. have fun guys
<FuseboxEllen> I installed ubuntu on my PC last week. Installed it on my laptop last night.
<FuseboxEllen> kubuntu, that is
<winterelf> bazhang: what's the other option?
<bazhang> full install ie not shared with xp FuseboxEllen?
<import> i see a drapper universe two of them and i see a securtiy main restricted two of those also and a updates main restricted two of them too.
<FuseboxEllen> Full install, yeah.
<bert_> does anyone know how to check which ports are opened and which ones closed ?
<kanpachi> hello i'm trying to build an iconset i got from kde-look, and when i type "./buildset", i keep getting an error saying "Checking for convert...  no." what am i missing here ?
<FuseboxEllen> My PC uses a dual boot of XP and kubuntu, cause I need XP to play several games (due to not trying Cedega yet)
<llutz> bert_: netstat
<BluesKaj> winterelf,  if yer gonna run linux , some reading is in order ....if you don't want to help yourself then you will have problems
<bazhang> so there's nothing to back up--right?
<FuseboxEllen> Right
<bert_> thx llutz
<bazhang> BluesKaj: is it libxine1 for mp3 support?
<import> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu drapper universe: security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<import> yes
<ardchoille> bazhang: iirc, it's libxine1-ffmpeg
<FuseboxEllen> Though due to my laptops memory issues, reinstalling via liveCD takes -ages-.
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: a reinstall of Kubuntu is going to be less time than a reinstall of XP
<bazhang> ardchoille: my bad--thanks!
<BluesKaj> bazhang, libxine1-ffmpeg
<import> fuseboxellen theres always woody damn small linux wouldnt use it if i was you but it runs great only like 50 megs
<bazhang> winterelf: you see that?
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: FuseboxEllen a purge of knetworkmanager and a reinstall sometimes helps
<import> i would stick with kubuntu or ubuntu for a lighter system
<nosrednaekim> in addition,you may want to erase everything in /etc/network/interfaces
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: she has no net right now
<ardchoille> yw
<bazhang> thanks BluesKaj
<import> kubuntu = kde interface a little more eye catchy  ubuntu = gnome less eye catchy but alot better then red hat mandrake 6.0
<BluesKaj> wireless , what a PITA
<import> BluesKaj its not that hard
<llutz> BluesKaj: depends on hardware and net-stucture
<import> what kind of driver do you have?
<bazhang> import: speak for yourself heh
<import> i do my wireless with ndiswrapper takes me about 2 min now use to be hard
<winterelf> blueskaj: let's just say that in this last few month i hardcoded my wireless, (usb wierd) + grapghic card from year 1829 and it took some time since i used slackware 9.1,,, so now i m on kubuntu. and just wanted to know if anyone knows that simple problam on ubuntu who dosent recognized mp3.. so please.. if u can't help..
<BluesKaj> import, it depends one yer setup , but from all the qestions about networks wireless have the most probs
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: pop in a wire and run "sudo dhclient eth0"
<import> what kind of set up are you doing?
<BluesKaj> winterelf, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<import> yep
<import> wait
<import> i thought just sudo apt-get install libxine1 would take care of all that
<winterelf> tx
<import> even real media mpg avi mp3 etc
<FuseboxEllen> Okay, done that nosrednaekim.
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: can you access the net now?
<import> im sitting here chatting lol. anyone know a good repo for kubuntu i need ta get ndiswrapper-common.
<FuseboxEllen> Yup, that did the trick, I can access the net through Konqueror now
<import> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe,deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted,deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted these are the ones i have
<bazhang> nice wrok nosrednaekim!
<import> there are others with src in front of them too
<bazhang> err work
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: unfortunately, wireless isn't quite so easy.... do you have an encyrpted AP?
<nosrednaekim> well... I wrok too ;)
<bazhang> haha
<import> anyone showing anything diffrent in their source.list
<FuseboxEllen> Yeah, I do, a Linksys Wireless G home gateway.
<FuseboxEllen> Using a Broadcom wireless card on the laptop.
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: what type of encryption?
<FuseboxEllen> WEP
<nosrednaekim> i.e., WEP or WPA
<paolino__> i have two eth nics and the OS activates them automatically at boot time even if i choose to avoid that
<paolino__> how can i solve?
<poison--> paolino__, blacklist them
<BluesKaj> eeuuww WEP is scary not very secure at all , from all recomendations for wireless encryption WPA is much more secure , but ihas to be on the thee individual computer not just the network router
<vbgunz> damn, I loved the Tangerine icon set on Feisty. it blows hard in Gutsy though :/
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: ok, grab wlassistant
<FuseboxEllen> Looking for it now, though I'll have to dash off to work in quater of an hour
<spawn57> compiz is so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<paolino__> poison--: already tried
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: "sudo apt-get install wlassistant"
<import> aww carp i get it now hey thank you Daisuke_Laptop i added the backports
<FuseboxEllen> Got it
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: ok... tryusing that to connect
<dator> Helllo
<dator> I have a problem...
<dator> is it any program that butcher windows installation's for kubuntu?
<dator> like nlite but tahst for windows
<dator> thats*
<LastMall> dator  you want a leaner kubuntu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> xubuntu to the rescue!
<FuseboxEllen> nosrednaekim: Thanks, that did the trick!
<Daisuke_Ido> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: :D
<paolino__> they get activated even if "auto" is not specified in etc/network/interfaces
<dator> No,My computer crashed when i tried to install a new windows install coz i hate the shit on XP.
<dator> butchered
<vbgunz> anyone know of an orangey icon set like Tangerine?
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: kill Knetworkmanager and tell it not to start on login
<ardchoille> vbgunz: for kde or gnome?
<FuseboxEllen> Done.
<LastMall> oh, I was gonna suggest a kde-core install
<vbgunz> KDE
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: you might not have automatic connection on login, but it should work now..
<vbgunz> perferably. I cannot get Tangerine to work on Kubuntu the way it used too. that icon set rocks :(
<dator> Is there any software for kubuntu that butcher windows installations?
<FuseboxEllen> I don't care about not having auto connection, the fact that wireless internet now works for me is all that I need. Thanks nosrednaekim, bazhang and everyone else who helped. :)
<ardchoille> vbgunz: There's the  human-icon-theme  in the repos and it doesn't show gnome as a dependency
<bazhang> FuseboxEllen: yay!
<nosrednaekim> FuseboxEllen: No problem...
<Tm_T> dator: what you mean by "butcher"
<dator> like remove components
<dator> that i dont need
<BluesKaj> dator did you make a partition on the drive to ntfs so you could install winows on it ?
<Tm_T> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<FuseboxEllen> Anyway, time to go and toil away at work for a bit, thanks again for the help, and see you all around, Might drop by again just to hang out and soak up information. See you all!
<bazhang> please do!
<Daisuke_Ido> FuseboxEllen: a great way to learn :D
<vbgunz> ardchoille: cool, will give it a try, just tried several kde icon sets, all busted :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i did
<dator> oh well.....i used a ilegal. that was super tiny with nearly NO stuff on it
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, did they catch that crazy school shooter ?
<dator> but i wanna buther my windows instaklation
<dator> i heard about it
<dator> like nlite
<Daisuke_Ido> like...  get rid of it completely?
<vbgunz> ardchoille: human breaks badly too :(
<vbgunz> I don't get it. something must have changed to cause this kind of breakage. on Feisty, tangerine was awesome. on Gutsy it's busted :(
<vbgunz> only one icon set really works fine and thats crystalsvg... should have called it monoplysvg :P
<dator> Anyone that know of a nlite-looking-software to kubuntu????
<Wulong> What is nlite?
<LastMall> dator  you can do a commandline install, then add kde-core, then the few things you need/want  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<bazhang> a windows downsizer
<jermain> hi everyone
<LastMall> dator  using the alternate install disk
<BluesKaj> !hi | jermain
<ubotu> jermain: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dator> Lastmall:Is that for kubuntu? coz i need to change a windows installation
<import> umm still no go do i need a main?
<LastMall> dator  may be the wrong channel for that then ?
<Vermux> the command who shows which user is logged on?
<jermain> xD
<dator> well im looking for a software that WORKS in kubuntu to butcher windows intsllatiom
<ardchoille> Vermux: who
<import> i have a dapper main restricted
<BluesKaj> dator , explain "butcher"
<JuJuBee> Is there a simple way of preventing a select group of users from using games on a system while allowing all others?
<hero> isn't there an automatic sources.list maker?
<LastMall> dator wants to make an installed xp smaller
<Vermux> ardchoille: why when I change user and type who- it doesnt show the new user?
<bazhang> dator: insert live cd--'use whole disk' should do it
<hero> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<JuJuBee> everyting in /usr/share/apps is r-x for everyone
<ardchoille> Vermux: no idea :(
<jermain> i have a problem, my usb stick is calling everything a read-only-system file, now i can't remove stuff anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> dator: i can give you 100% compression for xp
<Daisuke_Ido> format c:
<bazhang> haha
<import> hey guys i think i figured it out but not sure what would i change restricted to make it find everything. In my source list i have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<BluesKaj> LastMall, sounds like he needs to shrink the partition ,
<import> and deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<dator> Lastmall:i want to butcher a windows installation for my own needs.
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Ido: haha
<dator> and no
<Daisuke_Ido> import: add multiverse
<import> Daisuke_ido thank you
<import> :)
<Vermux> whoknows the answer?  why when I change the user in terminal and type "who"- it doesnt show the new user?
<dator> i just wanna remove the scrap from my windows installation
<ardchoille> dator: You're wanting to get rid of Windows?
<BluesKaj> !gparted | dator
<ubotu> dator: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bazhang> dator: you should ask in ##windows
<jermain> i have a problem: my usb stick is calling everything a read-only-system file, now i can't remove stuff anymore
<dator> Ok
<Daisuke_Ido> dator: okay, i see what you're saying.  you want to remove components YOU don't need from your existing windows install
<dator> Daisuke_Ido:Yes thats rigth
<Daisuke_Ido> bazhang's got it, ##windows is where you wouls have to check.
<ardchoille> jermain: Check permissions of the mount point
<dator> Ok
<jermain> i will ardchoille, thanks
<BluesKaj> dator, then go to the #windows room
<ardchoille> s/room/channel/
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: i think he got that :D
<BluesKaj> err, slow today :)
<bazhang> I still like Daisuke_Ido's option better :}
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ardchoille> bazhang: me too
<jermain> archoille: owner can view and modify
<Daisuke_Ido> unfortunately, it's not always a good option
<jermain> group and others can view
<ardchoille> jermain: Who is the owner?
<jermain> me
<Daisuke_Ido> i have to use windows (so i run it in vbox on my lappy)
<jermain> there is only one account
<ardchoille> jermain: is the usb stick mounted as ro (read only)?
<dator> Blueskaj:I wanna remove components taht i dont need from a windows installation
<jermain> dont know, after i putit in it was mounted automatically
<jermain> how do i check?
<bazhang> :{
<BluesKaj> I still have a windows partition for scanning documents and old pics etc ..kooka sucks IMO
<ardchoille> jermain: open a terminal and type: mount
<ardchoille> jermain: Look for the mount point and see if it's ro or rw
<jermain> k
<BluesKaj> dator, then type /join ##windows ...they can help you
<jermain> rw
<ardchoille> jermain: if it's mounted as rw and the owner of the mount point is you, then you should be able to read/write to it
<jermain> hmm
<jermain_> ack,.. who is this 'jermain' who is not me but forced me into using this ugly underscore in my nick :(
<Daisuke_Ido> one of the jackson 5!
<jermain_> ^^
<jermain_> brb, gonna tinker with my prmissions
<bazhang> is that germane?
<ardchoille> jermain_ did your irc client get disconnected?
<Jucato> same person....
<bazhang> Jucato: you need to blog more op less :}
<Jucato> hm?
<bazhang> more blog posts!
<Jucato> ah. yes writing one currently
<Jucato> let's see if I finish it :P
<bazhang> haha
<dator> they couldnt help me on ##windows
<Dr_willis> I rember when you could get a good bloging for $10
<Dr_willis> :)
<brunes> Hey all - ever since I upgraded to 7.10, my bluetooth radio has stopped working. I have a dell D810 laptop with built-in dell bluetooth module. worked fine with 7.04, and hciconfig reports it as enabled. But the bluetooth radio light on the laptop is not on like it should be, and userspace tools to not work
<bazhang> :}
<brunes> anyone else have bluetooth problems in 7.10?
<soon> how can I create a flash thing in linux (without going cross-over office)
<bazhang> dator: did they tell you to come here?
<dator> bazhang:no
<bazhang> dator: care to join me in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<dator> nope
<Yammeh> Hey, can anyone suggest a good application for downloading from newsgroups?
<Jucato> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> dator: your best bet is in add/remove programs, there should be a thing for adding/removing windows components
<bazhang> mkay
<Daisuke_Ido> Yammeh: oh boy can i!
<Jucato> offer someone help, and they outrightly refuse it hahaha
<Daisuke_Ido> let's see
<Jucato> !info knode
<ubotu> knode: KDE news reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1235 kB, installed size 3004 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> you do multi-server?
<Daisuke_Ido> knode is pffffft
<dator> ? i want you to come to offtopic
<Yammeh> Either/or. It doesn't matter really :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Yammeh: klibido
<Yammeh> Thanks :)
<bazhang> k libido? real package :}?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> !info klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-3ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 427 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<dator> bazhang:are ya coming to ##kubuntu-offtopic
<Yammeh> Does this open and use nzb files?
<bazhang> usenet makes sense
<bazhang> dator yes
<Daisuke_Ido> Yammeh: it can, yes
<dator> dator:im waiting ^^
<Daisuke_Ido> !find nzb
<ubotu> Found: hellanzb, libnzb-dev, libnzb0c2a, nzb
<dator> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> i think the issue here is the number of hashes
<nchung_> !find nzb
<nchung_>  !info klibido
<ubotu> klibido: usenet binary grabber for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-3ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 427 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> nchung_: what are you doing?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: BTW.... check out the human icon theme
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: it looks busted and breaks like Tangerine too :(
<import> Daisuke_Ido i got it working heres a big source.list so if anyone else has this problem maybe it could help :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<Daisuke_Ido> awesome :)
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: :D
<Daisuke_Ido> congratulations, by the way
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: thanks though :)
<import> thank you
<jthomas> what is the CUPS password for the web interface?
<import> i just want to help if i can.
<nosrednaekim> jthomas: there isn't one that I know of.
<mathieu> hohayo
<jthomas> there is on the system i was setting up last night (6.06 lts)
<mathieu> fuck
<Yammeh> How does kubuntu decide which network card to use for internet use? I've got 2 network cards both with different net connections through them
<Dr_willis> i thought the cups pasword was the first users password.
<Dr_willis> but under the older Ubuntu's CUPS web interface was disabled. It sort of Looked like it worked..but it dident.
<seezer> Yammeh: the default gateway
<seezer> do both cards have ips in the same network?
<Yammeh> They're different networks
<seezer> so the default gateway you or dhcpcd set describes the way "to the outside world"
<seezer> and only one interface has an ip in the gateways subnet
<deviance> Every time I try to connect to my wireless network it gets to IP configuration started and then doesnt connect, anyone know why??
<Yammeh> Is it possible to set up kubuntu so I can use both connections?
<seezer> Yammeh: sure - but thats not the standard we-need-a-gui-for-that task
<Yammeh> Ok, I don't have time to set it up at the minute, I'll have to look into it later
<seezer> so google for 'interface bonding linux' or thomething
<seezer> oh my ..
<seezer> it's something..
<Yammeh> Is it alot of work?
<deviance> My lan port doesnt detect that its on a network, but its plugged in
<tuxwulf> I found an article on that somewhere, called 'bonding'
<seezer> Yammeh: that depends on your knowledge ;)
<Yammeh> I'm a noob :P
<seezer> Yammeh: look into it and decide if it's worth the effort
<Yammeh> Yer, I will do. Thanks
<seezer> have fun ;)
<seezer> deviance: could you try "sudo mii-tool interface_name"?
<seezer> interface_name should be replaced with "eth0" or something
<deviance> Siocgmiphy on eth0 not supported
<Jack_Phoenix> rar
<mneisen> Is there a way to enable/disable compiz for a session?
<Dr_willis> use the kwin --replace command to stop it perhaps.
<Dr_willis> i think its kwin --replace.. not sure. :)
<bazhang> yep, then compiz --replace to turn it on again
<seezer> deviance: try "sudo ethtool eth0 | grep Link"
<mneisen> Dr_willis: thanks, i will try that.
<deviance> 1 second
<mneisen> Dr_willis: one more question: kde-window-decorator crashes every single time when I start compiz (either at start of session or manually). If i restarte with kde-window-decorator --replace, it runs fine. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> mneisen: install emerald
<hydrogen> emerald is worse than kde-window-decorator
<hydrogen> it looks utterly out of palce
<hydrogen> .. and ugly
<mneisen> bazhang: well, I happen to like polyester. How do i get this with emerald?
<bazhang> agreed, but less crash-worthy
<bazhang> mneisen: sudo apt-get install emerald fromt the Konsole
<mneisen> bazhang: yes, emerald does not crash.
<hydrogen> likely because compiz is horrible.
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> thats only my 200 cents!
 * BluesKaj wonders what some would do if there wasn't any window dressing available :)
<mneisen> bazhang: I know about emerald - but how do i get a "normal" KDE theme with emerald?
<bazhang> and probably will be known in #compiz-fusion
<mneisen> bazhang: thanks for the pointer.
<bazhang> mneisen: what is normal?
<trappist> I'm pretty sure you'd need to duplicate your favorite kde theme in emerald
<mneisen> bazhang: Polyester is normal, Keramic is normal, Plastik is normal. All these themes come with KDE.
<mneisen> trappist: that would be too much hassle for me. And another reason not to use emerald.
<bazhang> mneisen: okay--I just go with what the installer gave me--boring I know :}
<trappist> mneisen: isn't there one called kde-window-decorator?
<mneisen> bazhang: No, I would not call that boring - I just do not like the much too colorful and windoze-like emerald themes.
<mneisen> trappist: Yes, there is, but it crashes on startup and I have to restart it manually.
<deviance> seezer: That gave me Link detected: No
<MagicCow> The transparency is a nice effect though.
<bazhang> mneisen: you can also look in the ccsm and check out the plugin window decorations
<MagicCow> It adds a neat asthetic
<mneisen> ccsm?
<bazhang> mneisen: compizconfig settings manager
<deviance> seezer: I have just run iwlist scan and its found my network, how can I tell it to connect with a key?
<deviance> This is on my wireless stick now
<mneisen> bazhang: ah.
<bazhang> deviance: what is the device? eth1?
<deviance> wlan0
<bazhang> sudo dhclient wlan0
<seezer> deviance: ah. you're talking about wireless?
<deviance> I am now
<seezer> hmkay.
<deviance> I have both plugged in and neither work :P
<MagicCow> Do an IFconfig?
<BluesKaj> deviance, what encryption ?
<deviance> I have Wep 64bit hexidecimal pairs
<seezer> too many cooks. gonna get a cig. ;)
<bazhang> haha
<BluesKaj> on the lan or the lappy ?
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> i want to try out developing kde4 applications
<monzie> what is the state of the kdebase-workspace packag in the kubuntu repositories?
<mneisen> bazhang: well, in ccsm/window decorations I can only configure how big the shadows are and similar things.
<bazhang> mneisen: okay; my bad.
<deviance> All I need to know is the CLI for connect to cell 01 with wlan0 and wep key
<mneisen> bazhang: no prob, just wanted to let you know... .-D
<seezer> deviance: iwconfig --help
<deviance> Ah
<seezer> man iwconfig for details
<seezer> otherwise use knetworkmanager
<BluesKaj> deviance, are familiar with ?  :https://www.grc.com/passwords.htm
<Vermux> what channel would be a good one for legal advice?
<deviance> No
<deviance> But its all set up, I need to connect
<MagicCow> ifconfig wlan0 up ?
<MagicCow> I guess you would still need to enter password though.
 * genii sips a coffee and tries to pry his eyes open
<MagicCow> Why is knetworkmanager not working deviance?
<deviance> MagicCow: I dont know it just doesnt
<deviance> I have run that command and set the /interfaces up correct but nothing happens
<deviance> It detects my network when I run sudo iwlist scan
<n8k99> after fiddling with the login setting in System Settings, i can not get the default Kubuntu KDM theme to show up during login
<MagicCow> So your interface is recognized.. you jjust can't connect..
<deviance> Yes
<MagicCow> I'll try to google search: Linux Wireless connection without knetwork manager
<MagicCow> Maybe that will   give a solution
<deviance> Nothing yet :(
<MasterShrek> MagicCow, does your wifi card work and you just dont know how to use it on the command line?
<wraithmagi> hey... got a wireless problem on my laptop using broadcom 8433 chipset (I think)
<MagicCow> MasterShrek: this is for deviance, but I think that would probably help him.
<x4245> i need help getting a network monitor for kde
<deviance> MasterShrek: Yeah that just about sums it up
<MasterShrek> wraithmagi, i doubt its 8433, shoudl be 43xx
<MasterShrek> deviance, whats the name of your wifi card? wlan0 or eth1 or soemthign im assuming
<wraithmagi> yeah... getting that confused with something else.
<x4245> anyone know a good one for kde?
<wraithmagi> sry.
<deviance> wlan0
<MasterShrek> deviance, well youll want to do: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <network name>
<MasterShrek> deviance, that will associate it with the access point
<wraithmagi> actually showing as eth1
<MasterShrek> if its wpa, youll have to set up your wpa_supplicant.conf
<MasterShrek> wraithmagi, they you may be ok, you might need firmware though
<Daisuke_Ido> MasterShrek: don't use networkmanager, do you?
<MasterShrek> Daisuke_Ido, no
<wraithmagi> er.... don't remember....
<testablu> italian room please?
<wraithmagi> on my driva box right now.
<BluesKaj> deviance, about WEP vs WPA encryption, http://www.wifiknight.com/wep-vs-wpa-a-brief-primer-article/
<MasterShrek> !it | testablu
<ubotu> testablu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<testablu> ok tank you
<MasterShrek> :)
<wraithmagi> it was working fine until I followed a tut on my schools website telling me to create a wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/
<MagicCow> http://www.linux.com/feature/56946 <-- about wpa_supplicant
<MasterShrek> wraithmagi, that will happen, but at least your school has a tut for that, mine doesnt even acknowledge linux on their wireless setup page
<deviance> Ill try that MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> deviance, if you need to enter a wep key: sudo iwconfig wlan0 key <wep key>
<wraithmagi> well our CS dept uses ubuntu for labs...
<wraithmagi> well that and win2k/XP
<MasterShrek> deviance, after that you want to grab an ip: sudo dhclient3 wlan0
<deviance> Ok i have done the wep key
<MasterShrek> deviance, also to scan for networks in range: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<MasterShrek> deviance, try to grab an ip
<deviance> Ok
<MasterShrek> wraithmagi, im sure ours does too, but i doubt any of them need wireless access
<deviance> Its looking, I think
<deviance> No DHCPOFFERS received
<MasterShrek> deviance, if your access point has a space in it, when u run the comand to associate it you need to enclose the name of the access point in ''
<wraithmagi> it's pretty neat... they actually order ubuntu cds in bulk for PPC and x86.
<deviance> It doesnt
<MasterShrek> deviance, type iwconfig and see if it associated with the right ap
<wraithmagi> so if I'm using network manager I should remove it?
<deviance> Ok, it has the essid writen there, but no key
<MasterShrek> wraithmagi, you dont have to, but i did because i dont like network manager
<wraithmagi> basically what I'm after is two seperate profiles... one for home and one for school.
<MasterShrek> deviance, iwconfig wlan0 key <wep key>  (its wep not wpa right?)
<deviance> Its wep
<wraithmagi> school uses wep 2
<MasterShrek> deviance, use sudo also
<BluesKaj> well, deviance , relying on WEP is not secure ...WPA is the way to go , google the difference and you'll undersdtand what I mean
<deviance> Yep, when i run it nothing seems to happen
<deviance> I KNOW the difference
<deviance> But I have some WPA only deviced
<MasterShrek> wraithmagi, the way i used to do it is just have two entries in my wpa_supplicant.conf file, and it would automatically connect to whichever one it found, but that was a while back at the tech college
<MasterShrek> so i dont really remember how i did it
<BluesKaj> good , finally a response
<wraithmagi> oh.  ok... where shoud supplicant.conf file be in kubuntu?
<MasterShrek> so i dont really remember how i did it
<MasterShrek> in /etc
<MasterShrek> actually hit up key =P
<wraithmagi> so just rebuild the .conf from the one my school has online and add my home network settings and I should be golden?
<bazhang> what's the command line for enabling a second monitor? ie not through the gui
<deviance> MasterShrek: It says DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255, but I know my subnetmask is 255.255.255.0
<MasterShrek> wraithmagi, i believe so
<MasterShrek> deviance, umm, your access point is successfully associated right? case sensitive? matches the relevant output of: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan ?
 * genii hands out coffees
<deviance> Yep
<Jucato> yay
 * BluesKaj is all coffee'd out , but appreciates the gesture , genii :)
<Jucato> I desperately need coffee
<lovre> my mic is still not working on kubuntu..... dont know how to make it work. Any ideas?
<MasterShrek> deviance, well damn...it does scan though right?
<wraithmagi> always room for coffee....
<deviance> You guys are obsessed with coffe
<Jucato> genii: ta!
<deviance> Yeah
<MasterShrek> lovre, dont make it work, let it work :)
<wraithmagi> caffeine=God.
<wraithmagi> need to survive
 * genii gets BluesKaj some nice fruit juice instead
<genii> Jucato :)
<lovre> MasterShrek: ok, i let it, but it just wont.
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<genii> wraithmagi: Yer in the coffee cult ;)
<lovre> MasterShrek: testing with skype
<MasterShrek> lovre, i dont know much about microphones, but its not muted in your volume control or anything is it?
<wraithmagi> genii:  YAY!!! church, cult, cult, church....
<wraithmagi> so I get bored somewhere else every sunday!
<genii> Bah. i wish Asus would start giving the driver source code for their motherboards in non-redhat specific code
<genii> Maybe I should just make the rpm then alien it
<deviance> I HATE NETWORKING
<lovre> MasterShrek: nothing muted
<deviance> How can Lan not work? :(
<lovre> and another problem: automount for USB memory does not work.... :(
<lovre> how to fix it
<deviance> It worked fine on 7.04
<wraithmagi> agrees with deviance.
<jeroenvrp> I try to play songs (mp3+ogg) in k3b, but it says there is a problem with audio output. It is set to alsa in the settings. Anyone an idea?
<deviance> You need MP3 support installed
<MasterShrek> jeroenvrp, why would you play them in k3b?
<jeroenvrp> deviance: I have
<MasterShrek> but yes, i think its k3b-mp3 or something
<jeroenvrp> MasterShrek: to check them
<Dr_willis> i dident think k3b could play them
<deviance> !info k3b-mp3
<ubotu> Package k3b-mp3 does not exist in gutsy
<MasterShrek> jeroenvrp, thers a package you have to install, search synaptic for k3b and youll find it
<seezer> deviance: it will work on 7.10 too - if done right ;)
<MasterShrek> adept*
<Dr_willis> !find k3b
<jeroenvrp> there is a play this track in k3b
<ubotu> Found: k3b, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b2, libk3b2-mp3
<jeroenvrp> MasterShrek: I have
<MasterShrek> libk3b2-mp3
<seezer> deviance: you don't like knetworkmanager?
<Dr_willis>  libk3b2-mp3 - is my guess :)
<seezer> (i don't, but that's another point..)
 * BluesKaj is happy to have built in cable snakes running thru-out the house ...no need for wireless 
<jeroenvrp> they can burned, but not played
<seezer> wireless works like a charm here
<deviance> Dr_willis: Could you shed any light on this, it appears to connect to a wireless network fine but gets stuck at 57% on IP configuration
<Dr_willis> i dont use wireless any more. :)
<seezer> and iwconfig/iwlist haven't really changed from 7.04 to 7.10
<seezer> deviance: you have a dhcp server running in that network?
<deviance> Yeah
<BluesKaj> maybe if i bought a laptop then wireless would be a consideration
<deviance> BluesKaj, even lan isnt working for me right now
<deviance> How can old fassioned cables not work :(
<seezer> deviance: what hardware do you use?
<deviance> Belkin USB stick
<seezer> uah
<seezer> ;)
<deviance> What do you have?
<deviance> I need to get a new one tbh
<seezer> usb network devices are made by the devil i guess
<jeroenvrp> so no one knows about this problem
<seezer> deviance: let's try to get it working anyway..
<seezer> could you please close knetworkmanager
<MasterShrek> jeroenvrp, make your playlist in amarok and when you are done, click burn cd from there and it will open in k3b with your playlist ready to go
<seezer> deviance: and show me "iwconfig wlan0"
<jeroenvrp> MasterShrek: I know that
<jeroenvrp> its about the play option in k3b
<deviance> Not very easily its not on this PC
<bazhang> is it even possible to enable a second monitor via cli?
<deviance> Otherwise I would be happy :P
<seezer> deviance: i guess so ;)
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  if its nvidia - yes.
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  or are you refering to enabling it in the console?
<Dr_willis> and having a console show up on it?
<bazhang> Dr_willis: in the console
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  still not clear.. :) You want to have a CONSOLE on the 2nd moniotr? or configure X for the 2nd monitor from the Console?
<deviance> seezer: Its freezing on the step where it aquires a IP adress from the router
<bazhang> Dr_willis: have x on the second monitor, but without using gui
<seezer> deviance: define "it"
<bazhang> not a big issue Dr_willis; just someone screwed up theirs and wanted some help
<bazhang> not me--only one monitor here :}
<deviance> seezer: Sorry, KNetworkManager
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  thers the nvidia command line tools that can tweak the xorg.conf for you
<bazhang> Dr_willis: thanks very much
<seezer> deviance: could you close the app please
<Dr_willis>  nvidia-xconfig   -A
<Dr_willis> for the LONG help for it. :)
<deviance> Okay
<deviance> Closed
<z1pp3r> I'm using a logitech ultra-x keyboard (cheap, pretty standard keyboard) and the volume up/down keys seem to be recognized, but they dont affect the right soundcard/channel.... Where do i customize those keys?
<seezer> now paste me "iwconfig wlan0" somewhere
<dgrant> anyone know how to reset katapult's database?
<dgrant> katapult has stopped working on my machine
<MasterShrek> dgrant, does the folder ~/.katapult exist?
<dgrant> MasterShrek: it doesn't look it
<MasterShrek> (never used katapult so i dont know) but if it does, you should just be able to delete that folder
<seezer> deviance: ok. could you add output of "iwlist wlan0 scan" (only the parts of your target wlan please )
<dgrant> MasterShrek: just an rc file in .kde
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/apps/katapul/ or ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc
<dator> whats the name on the swedish kubuntu channel?
<Jucato> !se | dator
<ubotu> dator: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<MasterShrek> ~/.kde/share/apps/katapult ?
<dator> ty
<Jucato> there are 2 places. one for config files (~/.kde/share/config/) and one for app data (~/.kde/share/apps/)
<dgrant> MasterShrek: no, that doesnt' exist
<MasterShrek> dgrant, check Jucato's suggestion
<MasterShrek> s
<Jucato> dgrant: how exactly is katapult not working?
<dgrant> MasterShrek: Jucato: I already checked both those places but there's just an rc file in ~/.kde/share/config
<Jucato> yes. that rc file is the config file for katapult
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/config/katapultrc
<seezer> deviance: so try the following steps: iwconfig wlan0 essid "youressid (casesensitive!)"
<deviance> Okay
<dgrant> Jucato: doesn't open up when I press the keyboard shortcut. also running strace katapult seems to show that it is hanging on something when it starts up
<seezer> iwconfig wlan0 key "key"
<seezer> or iwconfig wlan0 key "s:key" (if as string)
<Jucato> dgrant: move/rename the katapultrc file then. make sure katapult isn't running first
<seezer> (or try both)
<seezer> deviance: after that repaste iwconfig wlan0 please
<seezer> deviance: and one hint: use those pastebins (i.e. the one in the topic)
<deviance> Ok
<z1pp3r> I'm using a logitech ultra-x keyboard (cheap, pretty standard keyboard) and the volume up/down keys seem to be recognized, but they dont affect the right soundcard/channel.... Where do i customize those keys?
<dgrant> katapult seems to be working again. I unmounted some nfs drives that mounted but the remote host was disconnected but that was a while ago. That might have fixed the problem but I can't be sure.
<seezer> z1pp3r: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723
<SYPRESS> anybody
<deviance> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43676/
<SYPRESS> how i can remove sond card from system?
<kilrae_> you need a screwdriver
<seezer> :)
<seezer> deviance: this was "iwconfig wlan0 key "bla"" right?
<kilrae_> normally phillips
<deviance> Yeah, my key appears fine now, I think I needed to use ""
<SYPRESS> )))
<SYPRESS> thanks
<z1pp3r> seezer: thanks, i'll take a look
<z1pp3r> aww... linking to a bug report, this cant be good...
<thejocker> ciao a tutti
<seezer> deviance: so you have a associated accesspoint in iwconfig output?
<BluesKaj> SYPRESS, to choose a default soundcard: sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<seezer> z1pp3r: ;) you're right. but i guess this will be fixed soon
<deviance> No, it says Acces Point: Not-Associated, but the ESSID and Key are there
<z1pp3r> SYPRESS: you can use 'asoundconf list' to get a list of available soundcards in your system
<deviance> Is there a step I am missing?
<z1pp3r> seezer: it's wierd though... I have 2 soundcards, it works fine for my first one, but when i change to my other soundcard it breaks
<deviance> Or should I do sudo dhclient3?
<z1pp3r> can't be a too serious bug then i guess
<BluesKaj> SYPRESS, sudo asoundconf list
<seezer> deviance: try setting the correct channel - but i guess you need to use 'iwconfig wlan0 "s:key"'
<SYPRESS> ?
<seezer> deviance: first wlan - then tcp/ip crap ;)
<deviance> lol
<seezer> z1pp3r: i guess it's caused by the problem described in the bugreport/comments
<seezer> z1pp3r: kmilo assumes the correct channel is always the first one
<z1pp3r> seezer: yes... so it seems
<seezer> perhaps it is correct for the one card - but not for the other
<z1pp3r> shouldn't be that hard to fix, hopefully they'll do it soon
<z1pp3r> some nice dude even made a patch
<deviance> I have set the channel But its still not accosiated
<seezer> right. i removed kmilo and use global shortcuts in kmixer until a official fix is out
<seezer> this works - only the nice on screen display is missing
<z1pp3r> kmixer can do that? Well what do you know...
<seezer> deviance: so _please_ try the 'key "s:yourkey"' thingy ;)
<z1pp3r> but removing kmilo, doesnt that break the kubuntu-default-package?
<deviance> Okay
<seezer> z1pp3r: that's not a problem for me
<seezer> i'll install it when it's working again
<z1pp3r> it is for me... i've become lazy over the years, otherwise i would still be running debian =)
<seezer> it doesn't break anything but a virtual package
<seezer> so it will get removed - but nothing else
<z1pp3r> virtual package or not, it's hard to tell what unwanted sideeffects it might produce. Anyway, thanks for your help, i'll play around a bit with it
<lovre> how can i get an eyecandy desktop sidebar for kde? i want it to hold my applications for quick running
<z1pp3r> lovre: why not use the default menu bar?
<z1pp3r> you can add application shortcuts to the panel
<seezer> z1pp3r: you're welcome. but trust me. the virtual package is only good for easy installation. install one package - get the whole "kubuntu experience" ;)
<BluesKaj> z1pp3r, Debian is ok if it wasn't for the poor hardware recognition , at least in my case :P
<SYPRESS> sudo asoundconf list-what does it mean?
<seezer> but the experience stays the same if the virtual package is mi
<seezer> ssing ;)
<seezer> ok. i stop now ;)
<SYPRESS> comand?
<deviance> but i guess you need to use 'iwconfig wlan0 "s:key"
<BluesKaj> anyway  , time to go for my flu shot ...BBL
<deviance> I am not using a strink seezer
<lovre> z1pp3r: i use it, but i could use another one on the right side of my desktop, to place some applications i often use.
<BluesKaj> SYPRESS,type that command in the konsole.. your available sound cards will be listed
<BluesKaj> BBL
<seezer> deviance: then i guess i don't know what your problem is. haven't had any problems with wlan hardware over the last 1-2 years.. i guess this is it ;)
<deviance> :(
<seezer> deviance: but i bet it works if the card is detected correctly (it seems like)
<deviance> :(
<deviance> I am booting into a live disk again, because that sometimes works with it
<SYPRESS> in mixer i have no activate MASTER button ...
<SYPRESS> what is it&
<SYPRESS> who knows?
<SYPRESS> and there are no sound...
<soon> Im being asked to check my personal messages (Konversation) - how do I do this ?
<Dr_willis> - /msg msgserver help
<Dr_willis> I think
<BluDog_Anchorite> does anyone know how to change the background in fluxbox ?
<Dr_willis> or is it memoserv
<Jucato> memoserv..
<Dr_willis> i havent had a message in ages. :)
<soon> thx - Im not getting any messages either though
<z1pp3r> seezer: naw, i appriciate your explaination but i had the phone ringing
<seezer> z1pp3r: no way. there is life beyond irc?!
<seezer> no problem :)
<Dr_willis> Blasphmy!
 * ScorpKing wonders...
<Dr_willis> :)
<z1pp3r> seezer: i prefer to think of it as a kind of netsplit...
<seezer> z1pp3r: ah :D
<soulwarp> hello, i'm having trouble getting my keyboard to work on my other kubuntu system. this is the same keyboard i'm using so i know it's not a hardware issue.
<z1pp3r> sigh... learning multithreaded programming makes my head hurt =S
<soulwarp> i have 2 hard drives
<z1pp3r> sorry, offtopic channel here i come
<soulwarp> it was working earlier last night. my system stays on almost always
<soulwarp> and it works at login
<soulwarp> but not when i boot into x windows
<hannes_> kubuntu rox!
 * ScorpKing nods..
<^kaminix> Why does Flashplayer thingies lag my Konqueror, Firefox and Swiftfox up so bad?
<z1pp3r> it really does, i'm getting more and more impressed with each release
<z1pp3r> ^kaminix: cus' flash is shit? =P
<^kaminix> I'm longing for KDE 4, or perhaps 4.1 :)
<^kaminix> z1pp3r: I thought it was a Firefox problem, but it's not. :( Will it be better if I use the gnash or whatever? Will it give me incompability issues?
<z1pp3r> ^kaminix: i would not use gnash, you wont be able to play back all flash with it
<z1pp3r> but then again, gnash is free and opensource.... good karma if you will
<z1pp3r> and no, i dont think it's a firefox problem, especially not when you say you're having the same problems in different browsers
<^kaminix> That's what I thought. I just want stuff to work, I don't care if it's non-free.
<z1pp3r> i kind of do, but i'm a hypocrit... i mean, i wouldn't stop using the restricted drivers from nvidia
<soulwarp> I'm having trouble with using my keyboard with my other drive on the same machine. both are using kubuntu. both systems are up to date. my keyboard works at logon but not when entering x windows.
<^kaminix> z1pp3r: Started using Linux because I cared, continued 'cause it was better. :)
<soulwarp> i've also done several restarts...no joy :(
<lnxkde> guys I got a Ipod Gen6 Clasic I wonder if osmeone is useing these on Amarok with Gusty?
<soon> I was asked to check my personal messages (another IRC channel), but /msg memoserv #channel ALL gives me 'MemoServ- You have no recorded memos' ... should I be doing something else ?!?
<maurice_> hi
<Daisuke_Laptop> soon: PM != memo
<soon> what then?
<z1pp3r> ^kaminix: unless you're a gamer, i agree completely
<Daisuke_Laptop> soon: i just sent a pm as well
<z1pp3r> damn you directx!
<^kaminix> z1pp3r: Oh, I stopped when crossing over. Best choice of my life, stop gaming. :)
<z1pp3r> =)
<_Shade_> i have no sound on my kubuntu box. What should I do?
<Tm_T> !sound | _Shade_
<ubotu> _Shade_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soulwarp> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<soulwarp> hm
<guaqua> has someone else been suffering from the computer halting on gutsy when it's under heavy load?
<guaqua> i haven't been able to do large builds anymore
<Daisuke_Laptop> erm...  nope, pretty good here
<Tm_T> guaqua: definately not
<MRJ> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<guaqua> i'm thinking of building my own kernel
<Tm_T> !br | MRJ
<ubotu> MRJ: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<MRJ> eu gostaria de instalar um programa similar ao msn para utilizar no meu linuz
<MRJ> linux
<x_zeuss> anyone here knows how  to solve the installation problem with initramfs?
<x_zeuss> ???
<x_zeuss> no one?
<atlfalcons866> can i use kde4 now
<atlfalcons866> can i use kde4 now
<x_zeuss> it's still beta
<atlfalcons866> isnt beta stable now
<z1pp3r> =)
<x_zeuss> not really
<z1pp3r> a beta is never stable
<z1pp3r> thats why its called a beta, and not a proper release
<atlfalcons866> then what does alpha mean then
<Tm_T> atlfalcons866: alpha means bringing new features, beta means stabling
<atlfalcons866> ok then that means windows vista is always beta then
<Tm_T> alpha = continual breakage ; beta = not stable yet
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 make its way into gutsy
<Tm_T> atlfalcons866: its already, and yes packages will be available one way or another
<Tm_T> but no, it wont be default until 8.10
<x_zeuss> does anyone know how to solve this problem during installation: (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0×0 SAct 0×0 SErr 0×0 action 0×2 frozen
<atlfalcons866> how would kde4 get into gutsy if the re[pstorys are frozen
<guaqua> x_zeuss: something wrong with your disks
<coreymon77> atlfalcons866: not by default no, but there will be kde4 packages released seperately for gutsy
<guaqua> x_zeuss: have you googled?
<x_zeuss> yes
<x_zeuss> didn't find ANYTHING
<atlfalcons866> threw backports?
<x_zeuss> just other people with same problem
<ScorpKing> x_zeuss: either the cd, hd or ram
<x_zeuss> it's not a disk error, i tried with 4 cds
<x_zeuss> and 4 hdds
<ScorpKing> ram then or even bios settings
<soon> is there an app to develope flash on linux (like dreamweaver)?
<x_zeuss> but 7.04 works just fine to install
<x_zeuss> so....? what's the problem?
<x_zeuss> i even tried with alternate cd
<coreymon77> atlfalcons866: no, not backports, stable
<coreymon77> atlfalcons866: it just will be a different repo
<atlfalcons866> ok
<ScorpKing> x_zeuss: ouch. good luck with that one then. ;)
<coreymon77> atlfalcons866: there will be stable, supported gutsy packages for kde4 stable as far as i know, but it wont be installed default till 8.10
<x_zeuss> the alternate cd gives the same error
<x_zeuss> ubuntu 7.10 the same
<x_zeuss> xubuntu the same
<atlfalcons866> alright
<x_zeuss> the whole 7.10 suit gives the same error
<x_zeuss> no ideea?
<ScorpKing> x_zeuss: check the ram and bios settings. other than that i have no idea. i looks like it's something with the kernel or initrd image
<ScorpKing> sumting is wong der. :P
<ScorpKing> anyway, nite guys. have fun
<x_zeuss> opensuse 10.3 uses same kernel and there is no problem
<x_zeuss> but i don't like suse
<atlfalcons866> how long does ship it take
<deviance> I need to install realtek drivers to use my USB wireless stick, but I cannot as I dont have the build-essentials, is the a .deb for the drivers
<Dr_willis_> where did this .deb come from? Its odd that it would need build-essentisls.
<Dr_willis_> Unless it actually compiles them
<jude_>  
<deviance> No, I Dont have a build essentials, so I would like a .deb for the realtek drivers
<Dr_willis_> Hmm..
<mintlars> deviance: sudo apt-get install build essentials (?)
<lovre> when i write a script, how do i make sure the second line will NOT start executing untill the first line has finished?
<mintlars> *build-essentials
<deviance> I dont have an internet connection, so that wont work mintlars
<BluesKaj> deviance, sudo apt-get install build-essential ...there's no "s" in the application name
<mintlars> ok
<Dr_willis_> lovre,  normally thats now it works.. Unless the first command ends in a & or spawns off its own process
<_Angelus_> probably .deb is a kernel source package, it installs a .tar.bz2 or .tar.gz in you're /usr/src, then you must compile and install using module-assistant or m-a which extracts/compiles/installs that modules into you're kernel
<lovre> Dr_willis_: ok
<lovre> i have a problem, i installed an application (matlab)  and i dont see the interface, i know its there because if i click somewhere it does something. Like menu popup. But everything is blank, i dont see it.??
<Dr_willis_> matlab is a linux app? Hmm.
<Dr_willis_> or are you using wine?
<lovre> Dr_willis_: no, it is matlab for linux
<lovre> version
<poison--> how can i ban IP access from a  specific computer in samba?
<Dr_willis_> Interesting.. the way youve described it. sounds like some fonts may be missing.
<Dr_willis_> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<Dr_willis_> poison--,  its doable I belive with the samba configs - Or you could block the ip with the proper iptables command.
<poison--> ty buddie
<Dr_willis_> Of course if the machine changes ip...
<poison--> no, its fixed
<poison--> some retard here on the company is trying to sniff my server
<FuseboxEllen> Sorry to be a bother, but I have a question, and searching via google hasn't bought up anything viable. I blacklisted something earlier, and am now trying to unblacklist it, but darn if I know how to.
<poison--> maybe i can block the retard with the firewall
<deviance> seezer: You were helping me with my wireless, but it has a acces point now, what should I do next
<Dr_willis_> poison--,  thats proberly best. block him completely
<Dr_willis_> go find him.. and pummle him in the head.
<Dr_willis_> :) Could be some virus/spyware on his box he dont know about also.
<poison--> :D
<lovre> is it possible i need to isntall something? JVM maybe? im guessing, i read something where they mentioned it
<seezer> deviance: ?
<Dr_willis_> http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html  - is a rather deep iptables tutorial.. wowsers.. :)
<seezer> hm. bad timing.
<seezer> ah here he is again
<deviance> ya :D
<seezer> deviance: whenever you have a wlan link you could try to get an ip via dhcp or set it manually
<deviance> Okay, how do I do it via dhcp?
<seezer> "ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.32 netmask 255.255.255.0" something like that
<seezer> dhclient wlan0
<seezer> first is manual second is dhcp
<deviance> Right, Ill try dhcp
<deviance> Nope, nothing, Ill do it manualy then
<seezer> you know your ip range, right?
<deviance> Right, i have run the top one, now what
<deviance> Erm, think so
<deviance> Normaly it sits on 192.168.2.5
<poison--> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<seezer> deviance: so use something like 192.168.2.5
<seezer> ;)
<deviance> :D
<deviance> Okay, thats done
<seezer> you know the ip of your gateway?
<BluesKaj> FuseboxEllen, open the Run Command or alt+F2, click on the drop down dialog and you'll see the entry for the file you used to blacklist
<seezer> (if it's the same you're using right now - look it up there..)
<deviance> 192.168.2.1
<deviance> I think
<BluesKaj> yes deviance that IP is pretty std
<FuseboxEllen> Yup
<deviance> Ok, so what do I do with it then seezer
<FuseboxEllen> BluesKaj: Got the file up in Kate.
<_Angelus_> 192.168 , aint that a router's ip
<deviance> Yeah, shouldnt it be?
<_Angelus_> dunno
<_Angelus_> i just arrived now
<BluesKaj> ok FuseboxEllen , can you rmember what the line was that you entered
<seezer> deviance: just type "ping 192.168.2.1"
<seezer> and see if you get an answer
<arash> Hi, I'm using g++ through the shell to compile my code, Im new to C++ and I find no problem to compile something that has no errror, but the error message returned is impossible to understand, someone know any IDE for simple shell-run programs?
<deviance> Destination host unreachable
<deviance> From 192.168.2.5
<seezer> can you put "iwconfig wlan0" and "ifconfig wlan0" into pastebin?
<FuseboxEllen> BluesKaj: Yup, it was "echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" sans quotations
<BluesKaj> FuseboxEllen, why is it blacklisted again ?
<FuseboxEllen> I was trying to get my wireless card working and following a guide on the ubuntu site for its model, but with help from the channel earlier was able to get it working. THe problem is that with the blacklist in place, every time the computer restarts I then need to sort out the wireless again due to the blacklist.
<deviance> Ok, its being a bit weird but gimme a sec
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> anyone know where i can find glibc2.4
<seezer> deviance: sure
<seezer> deviance: but my time for today is really running out
<deviance> Ok ill be wuick
<seezer> deviance: perhaps we have to go on tomorrow or you have to find anotherone ;)
<FuseboxEllen> Getting called away for dinner, back soon.
<deviance> Anything I save and move over on a usb stick turns out as all Ys
<seezer> hm?
<seezer> did you unmount the stick before removing?
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> Wolven_Pariah_UK, try glibc-docs in adept
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> ill check
<deviance> Yeah
<Dresken> Lovely
<Dresken> I just xkilled the system tray
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> what repo is it in??
<Dresken> Anyway to restore it without restarting? <_<;
<BluesKaj> Wolven_Pariah_UK, just glibc or glibc-doc
<poison--> firestarter seems nice
<deviance> seezer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43684/
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> it says i have glibc but truecrypt says otherwise..
<seezer> deviance: ok. could you please make sure your gateway has the ip you tried before?
<deviance> How do I change it again, Ill try a different one taht I know works
<seezer> deviance: ifconfig wlan0 IP netmask 255.255.255.0
<deviance> Ok
<deviance> Im getting a ping this time :D
<seezer> yay ;)
<deviance> I am pretty sure anyway :P
<lovre> after installing JVM, do i need to restart?
<seezer> so "route add default gw IPOFYOURGATEWAY"
<themusicguy> help; I can't upgrade to 7.10
<themusicguy> 404 while downloading update files
<BluesKaj> !upgrade | themusicguy
<ubotu> themusicguy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<seezer> deviance: and then `echo "nameserver IPOFYOURGATEWAY > /etc/resolv.conf"`
<maduser> had the same problem, just download the alternate install disk,
<maduser> but nack up all your data on removeable media
<maduser> but back up all your data on removeable media
<deviance> seezer should my IP of the gateway be the same of my routers IP?
<DrUnKnMuNkY> Hey. does anyone know of any solutions to problems with suspend to disk or ram? i don't have the fglrx driver.. my video card's an intel gma950.
<seezer> right router==gateway
<deviance> So, the router is 192.168.2.1, the gateway should be too
<seezer> deviance: exactly
<deviance> Because I might be pinging myself
<themusicguy> ubotu: thats for Ubuntu, I'm using Kubuntu
<deviance> Surely then ping 192.168.2.1 would ping myself?
<seezer> deviance: ah. pinging yourself should work always ;)
<BluesKaj> DrUnKnMuNkY, the fglrx driver is for ATI graphics cards , not Intel
<seezer> again.
<maduser> they are similar in  many ways
<deviance> Well, the gateway was set to the same as the ping, so it was going to work
<seezer> deviance: what did you set with "ifconfig"?
<deviance> 192.168.2.1
<seezer> ok. then you ping yourself. :)
<deviance> Oh I know, ill try one out of my range
<seezer> ifconfig wlan0 YOUR_IP netmask 255.255.255.0
<seezer> route add default gw ROUTER_IP
<DrUnKnMuNkY> BluesKay: I'm aware. I know that there is a known issue with this with fglrx drivers and I've been asked if I have an fglrx card a number of times after asking this question. Just trying to save a question.
<deviance> My ping doesnt get any answer :(
<deviance> Oh maybe
<seezer> deviance: do you use the same router right now?
<deviance> Hmm, my wireless usb stick is flashing and it hasnt doen that for a while
<deviance> Yeah
<themusicguy> anybody having a 404 when trying to upgrade to 7.10?
<seezer> so check the ip configuration there please
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: ubotu is a bot so his answers are automated. try this page for kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<deviance> I am on windows here
<deviance> ipconfig here says my gateway is 192.168.2.1
<BluesKaj> DrUnKnMuNkY, fglrx drivers don't work on Intel graphics cards ...they are written for ATI cards
<seezer> and your ip differs from the "problem-pc" right?
<themusicguy> DrUnKnMuNkY: bot? Yeah...I just realized that.
<DaSkreech> .j ps3dev
<deviance> Yeah the IP on here is 2.4
<seezer> can you ping 2.5 from your computer?
<deviance> I think the problem is dhcp should auto assign IP's but for somereason isnt
<FuseboxEllen> And back.
<themusicguy> DrUnKnMuNkY: do I really have to download the ISO?
<seezer> if you set one yourself it's fine
<seezer> dhcp does nothing you can't do by hand ;)
<lovre> how do i shut off compiz?
<deviance> Nope, host unreachable
<themusicguy> seezer: try killall compiz
<themusicguy> works for me
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: that's the only way I know of for installing ubuntu/kubuntu, since you can't be running any other OS while you install it. you'll have to boot for CD
<DrUnKnMuNkY> from CD*
<seezer> your wlan (iwconfig) looks good, so it really should be a problem of routing or something
<lovre> thats brute, i was thinking of a normal shutdown method
<seezer> paste me "route -n" please
<seezer> but i really have to go in a few minutes
<themusicguy> but I already have 7.04 installed and Adept is giving me the "upgrade version" button
<deviance> Ok, I have one row that says destination 169.254.0.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 genmask 255.255.0.0and the interface isnt wlan0
<deviance> I need to set up a route I think
<themusicguy> I've never had to use a CD for an upgrade before
<themusicguy> or DVD
<deviance> Its my ethernet interface
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: sorry i didn't realize you were upgrading. type sudo apt-get install update-manager and that should install the ubuntu upgrade manager
<deviance> ARGG
<deviance> I hate this
<seezer> deviance: you should have a minimum of 2 routes
<deviance> I have a second one where everything is set to 0
<seezer> one destination 192.168.2.0 gateway 0.0.0.0 blabla iface wlan0
<deviance> Nope not there atall
<seezer> and one destination 0.0.0.0 gateway 192.168.2.1 blabla wlan0
<deviance> How do I add a route
<seezer> route add default gw IP
<seezer> sets the ip
<seezer> (of your default gw)
<seezer> but your interface seems down
<seezer> just paste "ifconfig wlan0" again please
<seezer> it should have a line like "          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1"
<seezer> an a inet addr: 192...
<themusicguy> DrUnKnMuNkY: this looks like its for Ub.  ...if I use it will it switch me from Kub. to Ub.?
<deviance> It has all of those but not inter addr
<seezer> deviance: ok. last try for today ;)
<deviance> OK
<seezer> /etc/init.d/dhcdbd stop
<seezer> (all as root or via sudo!)
<deviance> Stoping daemon ok
<seezer> then again "ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.5 netmask 255.255.255.0"
<seezer> revalidate via "ifconfig wlan0"
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: no, it worked for me upgrading from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<seezer> validate that you have a correct route via "route -n"
<themusicguy> ok
<deviance> Ok
<deviance> Yes
<deviance> It looks like it
<seezer> route add default gw 192.168.2.1
<seezer> lookup routes again (route -n)
<seezer> you should have at least 2
<deviance> I have two wlan0 ones
<seezer> ok
<seezer> ping 72.14.221.104
<deviance> Nope nothing
<themusicguy> DrUnKnMuNkY: it says  Failed to fetch http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/dists/fesity/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<deviance> Ohh wait
<deviance> No I am getting something, a 2 second delay
<seezer> deviance: grr :)
<seezer> sounds good
<themusicguy> I checked in Firefox; the file doesn't exist
<seezer> something like 64 bytes from fg-in-f104.google.com (72.14.221.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=21.2 ms
<deviance> Yeah :D
<seezer> ok
<seezer> now last step
<seezer> echo "nameserver 192.168.2.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<deviance> sudo?
<seezer> right
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: did you copy and paste that? it looks like there's a type in there: fesity instead of feisty
<seezer> or edit that file and write the given text into it
<themusicguy> Yes, copy and pasted
<FuseboxEllen> Question here, in trying to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it says that I don't have permission to alter the file (in order to remove an item mistakenly blacklisted), I've tried booting in console mode only to sudoedit the file, but that doesn't let me save it either, siting permission issues.
<fluf__> hey, im a newbie to linux
<seezer> then you should have your freakin wlan internet running
<seezer> and i can leave! *dance* :)
<deviance> Lol, its says permission denied, but I was running under sudo
<BluesKaj> FuseboxEllen,  alt+F2 ,kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<seezer> deviance: do it that way: "kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf"
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: i'll check it out
<FuseboxEllen> Alright BluesKaj, will give that a go
<seezer> and write only the line "nameserver 192.168.2.1" into it
<seezer> save and quit
<deviance> Ok
<seezer> ping www.google.com
<seezer> or any other site
<seezer> or whatsoever
<themusicguy> I think I can fix that typo.
<seezer> ;)
<deviance> Ok
<themusicguy> hang on...
<deviance> Unknown host :(
<deviance> Thanks for your help, I cannot be bothered anymore
<deviance> I appreciate it
<seezer> ;) you get that running
<deviance> Ill try :P
<seezer> just set the same ip into resolv.conf that you have on your windows machine
<deviance> Yeah
<seezer> err.
<seezer> as DNS server
<fluf__> i have a stupid question ive just downloaded cube 2 and dont know how to install/ run / anything except etract it. would like to know if anyone can help me and mabe help with just plain konsole commands like hoew to install and run stuff
<deviance> Ok
<themusicguy> It didn't work
<themusicguy> but the file mentioned doesn't exist
<seezer> ok. the other guys and girls here get you through that ;)
<seezer> bye bye
<themusicguy> there doesn't appear to be any typos in the URL part,
<deviance> Bye bye
<deviance> I think its a bad wifi usb thing, I get some bites, then I get none
<deviance> All at 2 second delat
<deviance> delay
<FuseboxEllen> BluesKaj: That did it, thank you very much for your assistance. :)
<BluesKaj> NP FuseboxEllen ..glad to help :)
<FuseboxEllen> I'll try to help someone in kind for the  help I've gotten on here today. Karma, after all.
<roomulo> hello..
<themusicguy> did some recon; this is the base url for the update server that the update manager is using: http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/dists/
<ELMANIFICO> Има ли някой от България?
<BluesKaj> !ru | ELMANIFICO
<ubotu> ELMANIFICO: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<roomulo> my amarok displays this message: "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy."
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: i'm trying to find where update-manager stores its settings so you can put the right repo into the settings file
<roomulo> anyone know how to fix this except reboot?
<themusicguy>  DrUnKnMuNkY: Look at this: http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/dists/
<themusicguy> thats the base URL.
<Kernel> hello all how do i add a public key for the repos?...i forget the commands
<themusicguy> Nothing after the final / exists on that server.
<Kernel> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<themusicguy> there's no dir for feisty; just dapper, edgy, etc.
<BluesKaj> DrUnKnMuNkY, try the /etc/apt/sources.list but changing it in order to upgrade your OS isn't recommended
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: this could be it: http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/dists/ubuntu/dupdate/binary-i386/
<DrUnKnMuNkY> not sure though
 * hoc est un lapin rose
<roomulo> hello, my amarok displays the message: "Audio output unavailable; the device is busy." and don't play music anymore
<roomulo> anyone know how to fix this except reboot?
<BluesKaj> !patience | roomulo
<ubotu> roomulo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kernel> roomulo: try to close amarok. then type killall artsd then try to play the song again
<themusicguy> roomulo: can anything else play sound?
<anton_> anyone know what to do about pidgins bad file transfer speeds?
<FuseboxEllen> BluesKaj: Just to let you know, that did the trick exactly, upon reboot I could access my wireless connection with a click, no problems with the device not being detected. So thanks again ;)
<roomulo> BluesKaj: i'm sorry, i thought that because of the other messages the people had not seen mine
<anton_> noone has any idea about pidgins crappy transfer speeds? :P
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: I haven't been able to find anything. try hitting alt+f2 and typing update-manager --dist-upgrade
<roomulo> Kernel: i tried, but the amarok is frozen after launched
<User2007> hello
<roomulo> and, No, themusicguy
<Kernel> roomulo: oh hmm im not realy sure then sorry
<Kernel> i prefer xmms over amarok myself
<themusicguy> DrUnKnMuNkY: I'm trying the url...hang on
<roomulo> i think the problem is not amarok because Kaffeine also freeze ;)
<roomulo> Kernel
<themusicguy> nope...same error
<BluesKaj> roomulo, in the konsole type : sudo asoundconf list ...it lists your available soundcards
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: try asking in #ubuntu. it's the same software.. it's basically just a script that updates the right packages and fixes the sources.list as well as a few other things. they may be able to help you there.
<roomulo> "Names of available sound cards: ICH5", BluesKaj
<roomulo> (i'll need reboot i guess =/)
<BluesKaj> roomulo, ok , then choose the soundcard :sudo asoundconf set-default-card "ICH5"
<roomulo> BluesKaj: done
<themusicguy> hang on... the  update-manager --dist-upgrade is doing something.
<BluesKaj> roomulo, relogin and try to play some media
<themusicguy> while that's going, I have another question:
<themusicguy> Amarok suddenly can't play MP3s anymore. Neither can Konqueror.
<themusicguy> Something about a missing plugin.
<roomulo> BluesKaj, roger that... i'll come back :)
<themusicguy> I didn't uninstall anything, so I don't know what its talking about.
<roomulo> BluesKaj: didn't works...
<roomulo> :(
<BluesKaj> !Gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<roomulo> i'll reboot
<roomulo> thank you, BluesKaj
<Bunnywabbit2> erm... hello. I new to linux and i just killed the KDE taskbar by Ctrl-Alt_Esc clicking on it. I don know how to raise the command line or what to type there. I would appreciate any help :)
<llutz> Bunnywabbit2: alt-f2: kicker
<themusicguy> DrUnKnMuNkY: the updater is hanging on "setting up kubuntu-desktop"
<Bunnywabbit2> thanks
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get upgrade  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bunnywabbit2> hmm... "the command "kicker" failed to run: Faild to execute child process "kicker"  (no such file or directory)
<BluesKaj> themusicguy,try this in the konsole :  sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SpinBoson> How do I disallow a user to change their password?
<themusicguy> the upgrade tool seems to be stuck.
<TheWozA> hey guys im trying to get Wine for my kubuntu install but the WINEHQ only has it for ubuntu will that still work on kubuntu?
<themusicguy> TheWozA: probably.
<themusicguy> I think I tried that once; it seems ok
<DrUnKnMuNkY> themusicguy: it takes a while. it may unfreeze
<Q-collective> TheWozA: wine is not dependant on any gnome or kde packages, so yes, it'll work
<trappist> TheWozA: unless you're running 64bit
<TheWozA> k thx
<TheWozA> gah lame
<TheWozA> my terminal just closed when i tryed installing ati drivers
<jakob_SDU> has anyone in here experienced usb mass storage problems with gutsy?
<trappist> jakob_SDU: no way, I actually have a usb mass storage device that didn't work *until* gutsy
<jakob_SDU> trappist: weird... It's a bitch 'cause I cant' download from my camera :-\
<jakob_SDU> PLUS it's the same on my laptop AND desktop box.
<Bunnywabbit2> hi, i'm trying to set up a wireless connection on my kubuntu laptop via an ASUS PCMIA card
<Bunnywabbit2> i'm  in the network settings panel, and have filled in all the fields, i think
<Bunnywabbit2> still no dice
<themusicguy> DrUnKnMuNkY: its still stuck. Hard drive's not doing anything.
<Bunnywabbit2> does anyone have any ideas?
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: Do you have the network manager applet visible?
<Bunnywabbit2> yes, thanks
<alexmic> Hi I've got a little problem on ssh X11 forwarding " forwardX11 yes" and "X11 forwarding yes" are set both on my server and client yet I can't display xclock. xhost + (on server) gives an error (actually it hangs by now) and "export DISPLAY=client_ip:0.0" gives " Error: Can't open display:192..." and "export DISPLAY=server_ip:0" results in a hang but no xclock on the server screen.
<Bunnywabbit2> looking at it
<trappist> alexmic: you don't want to export DISPLAY when you do ssh X11 forwarding
<Bunnywabbit2> it picked up my essid fine
<Bunnywabbit2> i'm not sure about whether the authorization went ok
<alexmic> trappist: well actually I do :p, but only in the local network...
<zyntax> som one swedish here?
<zyntax> need som help whit wine^^
<trappist> alexmic: what makes you think you do?
<zyntax> nån som kan hjälpa mej instalera wine?
<anton_> when i run compiz --replace, I get this error message. Why? http://pastebin.org/7346
<joe4288> hi im having trouble setting up my wireless network card
<twylight> hello
<Bunnywabbit2> does kubuntu's  network settings applet support TKIP encryption?
<twylight> testing bitchx
<alexmic> trappist: well, first of all for testing reasons, see if it works well and stuff, and eventually see if I can launch X apps in a "screen" session on a deported PC (with more CPU and disk space) and check the progress not having to start the monitor (which happen to be my TV) for that.
<joe4288> its a netgear wg311tv1
<twylight> kthxbai
<trappist> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<anton_> Zyntax: English please. Höhö.
<zyntax> anton_: okey
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: it should.. Haven' tried myself though.
<dedi> i have very high iowait cpu usage and would like to find out why. can anyone help me?
<anton_> Zyntax: I'll link a guide...hold on
<Bunnywabbit2> ok
<anton_> ok...he left...
<trappist> alexmic: when you forward X11 over ssh, your X11 connection automatically goes back to the client over an encrypted channel.  when you export DISPLAY you override that and try to make X11 connect directly to another X session
<Bunnywabbit2> weird. So is there any way to figure out what is going wrong?
<BluesKaj> dedi, install htop , it lists all running apps and services and how much cpu they're using
<joe4288> can any  help me with setting up a netgear wg311t wireless net work card
<alexmic> trappist: ok, good to know... and how can I reset my DISPLAY value?
<dedi> BluesKaj: its the iowait causing the usage, you cant see that there
<alexmic> strange yet because I think I tried xclock from scratch with no success...
<Arwen> alexmic, maybe with "DISPLAY=:0"?
<joe4288> hello is there any 1 that can help me set up my wireless network card :)
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: If it doesn't detect the encryption method correctly it might be a driver problem. You using ndiswrapper?
<Bunnywabbit2> i don't know what that is
<alexmic> Arwen: trappist : well it worked but actually showed the clock on the server side ;)
<Bunnywabbit2> i'm not sure about the encryption method, itś just the only setting i can t find a corresponding field for
<alexmic> logged out and in and now xclock "Error: Can't open display:"
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: Usually it will autodetect the correct auth method, if the card is supported
<cplusplus> how could i start sshd from livecd?
<cplusplus> ??
<cplusplus> /etc/init.d/sshd or ssh start     ....doenst wort!!!
<Bunnywabbit2> well, it probably got the password type correct, i don't remember. There is no setting for encryption type, so i guess it supposed to figure that out on its own.
<Arwen> I would assume you'd need to install sshd, cplusplus
<cplusplus> on livecd?
<Arwen> or, openssh-server
<alexmic> cplusplus: are you sure sshd is included in the cd?
<Arwen> alexmic, it's not
<Bunnywabbit2> the asus CD comes with driver packages i'm supposed to compile, which i don know how to do.
<cplusplus> and now?
<cplusplus> i need ssh on livecd
<cplusplus> !!
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: for linux ? :-)
 * Bunnywabbit2 is fiddling with his first linux install 
<Arwen> no need to yell, "apt-get install openssh-server"
<Bunnywabbit2> :)
<cplusplus> ok
<cplusplus> failed to fetch...
<cplusplus> http://arschive.ubuntu.com ... not found
<Bunnywabbit2> err yes, the drivers are for linux
<alexmic> lol
<trappist> alexmic: try ssh -v -X hostname and look for: debug1: Remote: No xauth program; cannot forward with spoofing.
<cplusplus> ah need update
<cplusplus> no
<cplusplus> lol
<Arwen> heh
<trappist> alexmic: or take the shortcut and sudo apt-get install xauth on the remote machine :)
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: If they release souce drivers, they are probably included already
<Bunnywabbit2> ah, interesting tidbit: in the network-name dropdown list, it shows my network as 0%
<Bunnywabbit2> this is a dual boot system, and XP works fine, so itś not a hardware thing
<BluesKaj> cplusplus, the URL is :  http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<Bunnywabbit2> so i guess i'm lost in driverland
<alexmic> trappist: xauth is already up to date :(
<trappist> alexmic: look for other hints in ssh -v (and xauth is already installed on both ends?)
<cplusplus> problem -> http://www.rafb.net/p/JPhrT232.html
<trappist> alexmic: maybe you could pastebin the output of ssh -v -X hostname
<cplusplus> whats wrong bluekaj?
<BluesKaj> cplusplus, dunno if the breezy reositories are still being maintained ...that's a rather outdated kubuntu release
<cplusplus> and now?
<BluesKaj> err repositories
<Bunnywabbit2> jakob_SDU: ah sorry i missed your last chat
<cplusplus> any solution?
<Arwen> oh, breezy repositories are taken down
<Arwen> you should upgrade
<alexmic> trappist: sure, (btw yes xauth is on both sides) http://pastebin.com/d41a82086 << here
<cplusplus> fuck....thats the only livecd
<Arwen> say, why do you need to ssh to a livecd?
<cplusplus> to repair somth
<Arwen> err..
<BluesKaj> cplusplus, just to be sure run this in the konsole: lsb_release -a
<Bunnywabbit2> jakob_SDU: so how do i find out if the card is installed properly?
<BluesKaj> cplusplus, to upgrade the newest kubuntu release, http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<trappist> alexmic: unfortunately there's nothing there describing a problem with X11 forwarding.  you don't maybe set your DISPLAY in a .bashrc or similar on the remote end, do you?
<cplusplus> shitt
<cplusplus> sucks
<BluesKaj> !language | cplusplus
<ubotu> cplusplus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: If it detects the network name it must be installed-- but if it doesnt work then that's the tricky bit ;-)
<alexmic> trappist: Nope grep X11 or DISPLAY on .bashrc gives nothing
<Bunnywabbit2> well, it does detect the network name, but does not receive correctly.
<alexmic> neither on /root/.bashrc nor /etc/bash.bashrc
<trappist> alexmic: wait you're doing this as root?
<alexmic> of course not
<trappist> ok :)
<trappist> alexmic: and your sshd_config on the remote end says X11Forwarding yes ?
<Bunnywabbit2> jakob_SDU: hmmm ...  okay, is there some kind of diagnostic tool out there that i can use ?
<alexmic> trappist: yes http://pastebin.com/d3b226cf2
<alexmic> (bottom)
<trappist> alexmic: I'm stumped :/
<jakob_SDU> Bunnywabbit2: I'm no expert, I would google the card model with "linux driver" to find out if it's supported by the kernel. If it's not, you can probably use the "ndiswrapper" thing, which is a bit tricky, but there are some good guides :)
<Bunnywabbit2> jakob_SDU: okay, iĺl try the that
<Bunnywabbit2> including the ndiswrapper thing
<alexmic> trappist: strange thing is not it, thanks for your help anyway, really appreciated. If I come across a solution I will come back here to tell you
<Bunnywabbit2> thanks for helping, i have to go now
<trappist> alexmic: that would be great, thanks
<Bunnywabbit2> i'll be back with more delightful issues :)
<Bunnywabbit2> good day, afternoon, evening or night
<alexmic> trappist: and anyway as you said, X forwarding is evil so...
<alexmic> I might even be able to achieve with dcop !
<RLoggia> anyone know the command line to get twinview for extended desktop with Nvidia?
<fdoving> alexmic: what are you trying to do?
<deviance> Does anyone have a plug and play linux wireless card at all? One that just worked with Ubuntu out of the box with no messing arround?
<fdoving> deviance: intel ones usually do.
<TheWozA> hey guys how do i get a flash player working in konqueror i have firefox installed but i would prefer to use konq
<ardchoille> TheWozA: I use konq, I installed the flash plugin and it just worked
<TheWozA> i installed it but wont work still
<Daisuke_Laptop> intel yes, linksys sometimes
<TheWozA> works fine on firefox
<TheWozA> just not konq
<Daisuke_Laptop> linksys cards tend to have a ralink chipset
<ardchoille> TheWozA: Restarted konq?
<TheWozA> yeah
<deviance> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dragonath> hi
<ardchoille> TheWozA: Settings > Configure Konq > Plugins.. click the "Scan for new plugins" button
<TheWozA> thx arch
<TheWozA> ard*
<ardchoille> yw
<dragonath> any hardcore scripters around? :)
<JohnFlux_> why would my usb key be read only? :)
<JohnFlux_> I have this one usb key that I cannot write to, only read from
<JohnFlux_> other usb keys work fine
<fdoving> dragonath: depends on how hardcore :)
<JohnFlux_> it's mounted rw
<TheWozA> ahh it found it :) thx again ard
<Daisuke_Laptop> JohnFlux_: what's the filesystem on it?
<dragonath> maybe it's mounted readonly?
<JohnFlux_> vfat
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<boggystudios> I am having trouble getting my rss feed to work using live bookmarks in firefox
<JohnFlux_> dragonath: mounted rw
<ubuntu_> hi, just trying to install latest ubuntu on laptop external USB2 drive. unfortunately it has locked up in KDE. the "Install" window does not update, and neither does the popup "instlaling system" progress bar.  the "ubiquity" process is still using 95% of CPU! any ideas?
<boggystudios> here is the link   http://www.21cschools.org/rss/rss2.xml
<dragonath> well, I need a script that finds .zip files from a directory and it's subdirectories, then unzips them one by one and tar.gz's them back
<dragonath> I can find the zip files alright
<dragonath> and unzip with the -exec thingie on find as well
<dragonath> but how can I tar them without getting the folder name from somewhere?
<now3d> my other question was about the grub installer. it offered to install that on sda, not my external USB2 drive.. so is it going to mean my windows sda drive will not boot unless USB2 drive is plugged in now..?
<Daisuke_Laptop> boggystudios: there's a problem on their end, i can't subscribe either (and i use a LOT of live bookmarks)
<lovre> hi
<now3d> anyone able to help...?
<lovre> can i change a single icon's size on desktop?
<now3d> hi lovre!
<boggystudios> Daisuke_Laptop: I created the rss feed but I don't know why it isn't working, It works on my google home page
<boggystudios> Daisuke_Laptop: I am sure that I just left something out but figuring out what is a pain.
<now3d> anyone one around to help..!?
<lovre> can you repeat your question?
<lovre> i wasnt her
<now3d> hi, just trying to install latest ubuntu on laptop external USB2 drive. unfortunately it has locked up in KDE. the "Install" window does not update, and neither does the popup "instlaling system" progress bar.  the "ubiquity" process is still using 95% of CPU! any ideas?
<ubuntu> hello
<nosrednaekim> hey ubuntu
<lovre> now3d: i had similliar problem. Couldnt fix it. I formated the hdd and clean install... no ideas
<lovre> any1 know how to change icon size on desktop (just one)?
<nosrednaekim> lovre: you can't
<xapper> Hi, have just bought a belking F5D8051 N1 wireless USB adaptor that i would like to install using ndiswrapper. I have gutsy 64 bit installed. IS it likely that the ndiswrapper will work with the 32bit driver supplied. (have already had problems with a D link 32bit driver hence replacement device).
<nosrednaekim> until KDE4:D
<nosrednaekim> xapper: 32 bit driver with 64 bit linux will not work
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | xapper
<ubotu> xapper: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lovre> nosrednaekim: too bad :(
<xapper> thats nosred, ill have to take the damn thing back and try something different
<darklos> hello
<lovre> can i at leat enlarge all icons on desktop? (not the ones in d3lphin)
<nosrednaekim> xapper: yeah... research next time, there are linux supported ones
<nosrednaekim> lovre: maybe...IDK.
<xapper> yeah i did some reserach but it stil lwasnt easy and didnt pay off
<Milkinator> what is the video card help channel?
<lovre> IDK?
<xapper> if i revert to 32bit ubuntu it might just work
<nosrednaekim> lovre: I don't know
<nosrednaekim> xapper: possibly
<now3d> lovre do you know about grub?
<now3d> my other question was about the grub installer. it offered to install that on sda, not my external USB2 drive.. so is it going to mean my windows sda drive will not boot unless USB2 drive is plugged in now..?
<Daisuke_Laptop> boggystudios: take a look at this: http://rss.slashdot.org/Slashdot/slashdot
<xapper> can anyone recommend a good usb wireless for 64bit either pci or usb?
<Daisuke_Laptop> see if you can find something that's necessary
<Daisuke_Laptop> here's a thought for wireless problems (if the money's available) - would those wired > wireless game console adapters work?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's essentially a wired connection to an AP, from there it's wireless to the main router
<now3d> xapper: my usb edimax works well.. think that will work on 64bit? shows up as ZyDAS
<now3d> should "ubiquity" take so long to install on lapotp?
<xapper> ah cool thanks now3d
<xapper> i was starting to think Zydas chipset was the way to go
<now3d> better than cacky broadcom!
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | xapper
<ubotu> xapper: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<xapper> yeah ive looked there thanks guyz, have it bookmarked
<kman> how do i download firefox
<Wulong> kman: open adept, search for firefox and mark it as install.
<Wulong> An easier way is to tupe "sudo apt-get install firefox -y" in a terminal.
<lovre> where are icons placed in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> lovre: /usr/share/icons
<Daisuke_Laptop> the -y option is not recommended.
<xapper> ok next question, once i get my wireless up and running i want to use my ubuntu os as a media server (im trying to get rid of XP!!!). is there and equivalent of Tversity for linux that can convert audio/video on the fly so i can access it on ps3?
<kman> it did not work wulong
<Wulong> What did it say?
<Wulong> Daisuke_Laptop: why is -y not recommended in this case? firefox don't depend on many packages.
<anton_> how to watch webcam in pidgin?
<Daisuke_Laptop> just not good form - remember, this is part of what made automatix so volatile
<Daisuke_Laptop> in this case, it wouldn't hurt
<Daisuke_Laptop> but getting into the habit of using -y is likely to create issues down the line
<xapper> i think elisa media center can stream content but i dont think it has on the fly capability (looks like ill be stuck with xp a while longer)
<Daisuke_Laptop> linuxmce?
<ian|> Hi! I'm trying to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 and followed the instructions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<ian|> When I'm finish the Version Upgrade (http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot8.png), nothing happens.
<kman> sorry about that
<Wulong> ian|: got to terminal and do "apt-get update;apt-get upgrade;apt-get dist-upgrade" as root.
<kman> it said "Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ian|> Wulong: i will try so
<ian|> BTW: On konsole, the error "Unable to get exclusive lock. This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first."  is stated
<Wulong> kman: apt-get install mozilla-firefox then.
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | ian|
<ubotu> ian|: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ian|> I think this is caused by the running adept_manager. In the message box is said that adept_manger will close. But this does not happen.
<Wulong> ian|: do what ubotu just said.
<ian|> nosrednaekim, Wulong: I that 1 milisecond when the version-upgrade is started?
<ian|> The locking program is the running adept_manager which starts the version updater.
<dragonath> what's wrong with this line: find . -name '*.zip' -exec unzip '{}' -d `sed s/.zip/_/ '{}'` \;
 * nosrednaekim 's eyes hurt
<Wulong> dragonath: what are you trying?
<ian|> Wulong: dist-upgrade is not a version upgrade
<dragonath> to find every zip file and unzip them to a directory named just like the zip file without the extension
<fdoving> dragonath: try: for i in $(find . -name '*.zip');do unzip -d ${i%%.zip} $i;done
<dragonath> doesn't work with folder names that have spaces in
<nosrednaekim> dragget rid of the quotes on the .zip part maybe
<OuZo> how can i create a bluetooth pan between 2 kubuntu pc's ?
<dragonath> you mean -  find . -name *.zip -exec unzip '{}' -d `sed s/.zip/_/ '{}'` \; ?
<Downix> ok, my Kubuntu install seems to have died
<nosrednaekim> dragonath: try it.... I never used quotes.
<Downix> or not
<Downix> it looks... maybe... it might be running again
<dragonath> well it does find the zip files
<dragonath> but it can't get it's ass to exctract them :)
<fdoving> dragonath: what about: for i in "$(find . -name '*.zip')";do unzip -d "${i%%.zip}" "$i";done
<xapper> Ok, ive been looking in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport to try and track down a wireless usb or pci adaptor to work with 64bit install of gutsy. Doesnt always seem too clear about which system (32/64) the adaptors work on. does anyone have a wireless card working on 64bit gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> xapper: anything that has native support (i.e. without ndiswrapper) will work with both 32 and 64 bit
<LjL> smile_yess, yes?
<fdoving> dragonath: even: for i in "$(find . -name '*.zip')";do unzip -d "${i%%.zip}" "$i";tar -cjvf "${i%%.zip}".tar.gz "${i%%.zip}";done   - might do what you really want. not sure how it works with subdirs. as $i will contain the path from the current dir.
<smile_yess> pagi..................
<xapper> thanks nosred
<livingdaylight> hello people of kubuntu
<dragonath> hmm
<livingdaylight> can one use katapult in gnome?
<smile_yess> helooooooooo.............
<smile_yess> hai.............
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys
<DarkLegacy> I have Compiz running
<DarkLegacy> And I have wobbly windows on, it's great and all
<DarkLegacy> But how to I see the huge desktop cube?
<smile_yess> heyyyyyyyyy.................
<dragonath> it says bad substitution
<smile_yess> what............
<nosrednaekim> DarkLegacy: you may have to enable it in the compizconfig-settings-manager
<DarkLegacy> The settings manager is running
<DarkLegacy> I enabled "Desktop Cube"
<livingdaylight> katapult in gnome - possibilee?
<xapper> darkleg, first make sure you have four desktops
<dragonath> livingdaylight: I think so'
<dragonath> you just need some kde compatibility thingies
<nosrednaekim> DarkLegacy: try ctrl+alt+right arrow
<xapper> then hold down ctrl and alt and left click and drag mouseat edge of desktop
<DarkLegacy> Ctrl Alt Right arrow flips to desktop #2
<smile_yess> alright guys.??
<DarkLegacy> Oh
<DarkLegacy> Ctrl + Alt
<livingdaylight> dragonath: APT would install katapult in gnome?
<DarkLegacy> And drag
<DarkLegacy> I see, thank you xapper
<DarkLegacy> I only have two desktops
<xapper> np
<DarkLegacy> How do I enable all four?
<livingdaylight> i thought it was a kde thingy only
<nosrednaekim> DarkLegacy: general-> desktop size->horizontal desktop size
<xapper> right click on the desktops in bottom right hand corner and select in preferences
<DarkLegacy> Beautiful, thank you
<xapper> 4 columns 1 row (in ubuntu) not sure in KDE
<DarkLegacy> Man, this is freaking COOL!
<DarkLegacy> I love it!
<livingdaylight> anyone here know for sure whether katapult works in gnome? sorry to ask here but over at ubuntu dey not sure
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: try it :D
<DarkLegacy> Abuse!
<xapper> yeah it does
<DarkLegacy> Yay! I loved that game.
<xapper> well it loads up ok
<DarkLegacy> Linux seems to be only 4 years behind Windows 3D game development.
<DarkLegacy> Er, 3 years*.
<DarkLegacy> Wolfenstein 3D: Enemy Territory is our latest
<DarkLegacy> As well as Doom 3
<livingdaylight> nosrednaekim: that's one way, but i don't wanna download half the kde libraries to find out that it doesn't, know hwat i meant ese? :s
<xapper> i use ps3 for gaming, not much of gamer on pc
<dragonath> livingdaylight: yes, with all the stuff it needs I think
<nosrednaekim> livingdaylight: ah
<smile_yess> join donk.............??????????
<DarkLegacy> I'm a heavy PC gamer
<DarkLegacy> So that's why I had to dual boot Kubuntu/WindowsXP32
<DarkLegacy> After installing Kubuntu, and going back into Windows; it felt like I was playing with Gerber toys.
<DarkLegacy> Linux required so much effort to install properly on RAID-0, it just blew my mind.
<DarkLegacy> It installed so quickly also (copying from CD)
<DarkLegacy> But I'm glad I made the switch
<nosrednaekim> DarkLegacy: yeah... I did RAID1 on my friends computer... took 3 hours on windows, 30 minutes on linux
<DarkLegacy> On Windows, it took me less than 20 minutes to reformat unfortunately
<DarkLegacy> I slipstreamed SP2, latest updates, and RAID drivers onto the CD
<nosrednaekim> ah. :D
<DarkLegacy> So it came with most of the stuff filled in already
<DarkLegacy> All I had to do was sit back and watch it go
<nosrednaekim> of course... this was hardware RAID
<DarkLegacy> With Linux, there was the installing dmraid, partitioning manually, formatting manually, configuring grub manually, aghh >_<
<nosrednaekim> which I guess is the exact opposite by way of comaptibility
<DarkLegacy> Three hours to install Kubuntu on RAID-0
<DarkLegacy> Which isn't that bad
<DarkLegacy> I'm suprised by the amount of my hardware that's supported
<Downix> DarkLegacy, I did the same, but Cedega allowed me to give up Windows entirely.
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: That's horrible
<DarkLegacy> It recognized my ethernet card, my raid drivers, my video card, my monitor, etc
<DarkLegacy> Even my sound card!
<DarkLegacy> So in terms of drivers, Kubuntu is ++
<DarkLegacy> Recognized everything, first boot
<xapper> what is katapult btw?
<DarkLegacy> Let me try out Abuse now (game) :)
<nosrednaekim> xapper: quick launcher
<DaSkreech> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Downix> I think it's funny, Kubuntu could handle my sons sound card and windows can't.  (company which made it was bought by CL, who quietly dropped the drivers a few years back)
<Downix> DarkLegacy, Which games?
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Kinda funny that people are still amazed that Linux even installs on the computer. Guess that means we still have a way to go
<DaSkreech> People should be outraged when it doesn't
<DarkLegacy> Well, the amount of work required to install Kubuntu on a RAID-0 config is daunting at first
<roob> !myth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DarkLegacy> Abuse is running very well
<roob> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<DarkLegacy> SDL
<DarkLegacy> MythTV?
<DarkLegacy> Ooh, nice!
<xapper> im very new to linux and loving it
<roob> ok i want to use mythtv but i dont want to install mythbuntu...it installs SO much stuff...
<xapper> i tried to install it on my dads pc the other evening and couldnt get it to work
<roob> ive set up mythtv before so im familier with it.....but is there a guide to  setting it up without mythbuntu?
<LogicalDash> I manually configured my wireless connection once, and now I can't get NetworkManager to take control again. How do I do it?
<DaSkreech> xapper: Welcome to Kubuntu
<DarkLegacy> But yeah, compared to like
<DarkLegacy> Knoppix back in 1994
<DarkLegacy> Linux has come a really far way
<xapper> Thanks Daskreech!
<DaSkreech> roob: did you even read what ubotu said ?
<roob> yes
<DaSkreech> DarkLegacy: Duuuuh. But not far enough apparently
<roob> they all want you to install mythbuntu...which i dont want. i installed it a few days ago and it installed ALL sorts of servers(apache being one) and whole new desktop....
<nosrednaekim> LogicalDash: edit /etc/network/interfaces and erase all of the entries
<xapper> Im hoping that Microsoft OS's for me will soon be a distant memory
<roob> it bit much when all i want is mythtv
<DaSkreech> roob: Did you look at the URL ?
<nosrednaekim> roob: ah... well, any mythtv guide whould do then
<roob> well i ran into issues with the data base set up.
<roob> there was no provided mythDB to import
<roob> im used to installing it then importing the original DB then running mythfilldatabase
<nosrednaekim> oh
<LogicalDash> How do I enable wireless roaming mode?
<DarkLegacy> Hey guys, my sound card is recognized by Linux, but no sound comes out when I try to play something :P
<roob> also does anyone here use ivtv? and possibly ivtv-channel.py ...ive use this script for a while now ..but now on kubuntu it no longer works.
<Vermux> how do I know what file system do I have?
<Vermux> what command in the terminal can I use to see information on the file system
<Vermux> ??
<Vermux> anybody?
<g2g591> hold on i think i know
<Solifugus> what kind of info?
<Solifugus> df -h
<Solifugus> ls
<Solifugus> Vermux: need more specificity
<tuxwulf_> cat /etc/mtab
<Solifugus> oh.. ok.. look at /etc/fstab
<tuxwulf_> Oh yes, fstab probably better
<tuxwulf_> sorry it's early
<Solifugus> it's late..
<tuxwulf_> Any idea how to get my RAID 0 going ...?
<mizipzor> kopete crashes on startup... no idea why... its just when i sign in... what should i do?
<mizipzor> ive just installed kubuntu, havent changed anything
<ubuntu_> siemanko
<tuxwulf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/43711/
<slow-motion> n8
<now3d> hi, my grub is installed on the wrong drive.. is there a way to fix hte MBR to boot again?
<lovre> something is messing up with my sound. i cant play any file with amarok, says the device is busy
<roob> hello all....setting up mythtv here..... but i keep getting this error : http://pastebin.ca/765297  ..ive messed with passwords..but i cant get it to work
<bmk789> does KDE keep a log a remote connection attempts?
<Daisuke_Ido> authentication log, i suppose
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  When I move my cursor too far on the screen it moves to the next desktop.  Is there any way to stop that?
<roob> all im getting is this :
<roob> mysql -p -u mythtv mysql
<roob> Enter password:
<roob> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<mizipzor> is there a way to defien a new keyboard layout? the one i want is not in the list
<now3d> roob: think mysql has seprate passowrds
<roob> now3d: yea i set a "root" mysql password. mythtv also generates a random password...neither of which work
<roob> i imported a base mythtv data base from : /usr/share/mythtv/sql/mc.sql
<zyp1> easy question; whats the name for the panel-bar with the icons of running apps? Those minimized right next to the clock.. It's not here anymore....
<roob> which seemed to wrok
<bluekb> Each time a secondary user logs in ("switch user") the first user on my system seems to lose sound support.  Can this behavior be changed?
<guillaume> hi everyone !
<guillaume> is there some french people there ?
<ndrea> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<TheWozA> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<TheWozA> hey guys im using wine to run a emulator and the video seems kinda slow
<TheWozA> anyone know how i can config it to improve game play?
<now3d> anyone know how to fix a grub installed on the wrong drive?
<maybeway36> there is a way to reinstall grub
<maybeway36> i have no idea what it is
<tinin> Hi, how do I use konqueror instead of dolphin?
<bmk789> tinin: just apt-get remove dolphin
<tinin> bmk789 thanx
<tinin> it sux
<tinin> i know it will be better in kde4, but not now
<Daisuke_Ido> go into konqueror's settings and set it as the default rather than d3lphin
<Daisuke_Ido> and i can say from minor experience that the kde4 version of dolphin does not suck half as bad as d3lphin.
<maybeway36> press alt+f2, type kcontrol
<maybeway36> go to file associations, then inode?directory
<maybeway36> move konqueror up on the list
<maybeway36> first thing i did when i installed gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> wish to replace dolphin with konqueror? follow the instructions at http://sathyasays.com/?p=23 but the opposite (as the article is how to replace konqueror with dolphin)
<TheWozA> anyone here good with wine emu???? like improving emulation fps?
<WaltzingAlong> TheWozA: with which program?
<mslot> How do I get my hands on a glibc++ ? I cant finde the include files anywhere on my sexy Kubuntu filesystem.
<TheWozA> mame arcade emulator
<WaltzingAlong> !info mame
<ubotu> Package mame does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !find glibc++
<ubotu> Found: libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2, libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, glibc-doc, libc6, libc6-pic
<NickPresta> mslot, I don't understand your question. You want the files that the package glibc++ provides?
<NickPresta> !away > Mez
<mslot> NickPresta: I want the STL/SL C++ library for Linux.
<NickPresta> to compile C++ files and such?
<mslot> AFAIK, my aptitude says that it has downloaded the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, but I cant find it anywhere in my /usr etc
<mslot> NickPresta: yeps
<NickPresta> mslot, the package is "build-essential" which provides the gcc/g++, make, libc6, etc
<NickPresta> then you're good to write whatever and compile
<ubuntu> ciao
<t00lzf0nt> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<hdevalence> hey, I'm going to be reinstalling and repartitioning my laptop (I don't like the way it's set up now), and I was going to set up a 10GB / & 110GB /home. How much of a performance hit would I take by having an encrypted /home?
<t00lzf0nt> anyone know iptables?
<BigDaddy> hey all, can anyone recommend an FTP server for KDE? I would like a GUI also
<hdevalence> t00lzf0nt: Are you looking to do it from the cmd line?
<t00lzf0nt> hdevalence: doesnt matter.
<hdevalence> t00lzf0nt: try using Guarddog. I like it.
<t00lzf0nt> Doesn't work
<hdevalence> it doesn't?
<t00lzf0nt> neither does guarddog or fwbuilder or shorewall utilities
<hdevalence> what kind of doesn't work?
<t00lzf0nt> no options for my situation.
<WaltzingAlong> !find xmame
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<mslot> NickPresta: thanks :)
<hdevalence> what do you want to do?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kxmame > TheWozA
<t00lzf0nt> I run no firewall because i don't need one, i am always behind a hardware firewall.  90%
<t00lzf0nt> I Have to run virtualbox for school. and i have to dial into a pptp vpn for work
<t00lzf0nt> If i run firestarter,  The virtual box networking works,  if i don't run it the vpn works.
<t00lzf0nt> They don't both work.
<t00lzf0nt> Nov  7 18:19:14 stormesilaptop kernel: Unknown OutputIN= OUT=ppp0 SRC=172.16.1.206 DST=172.16.1.4 LEN=84 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=ICMP TYPE=8 CODE=0 ID=2078 SEQ=2
<hdevalence> I'm not sure. What port does the VPN use?
<t00lzf0nt> 1723
<WaltzingAlong> t00lzf0nt: #iptables
<t00lzf0nt> they just got in over at iptables
<hdevalence> WHat happens when you create a rule that allows outbound traffic on port 1723?
<t00lzf0nt> my rules allow any any,
<hdevalence> That's weird. I don't know what your problem is.
<hdevalence> Perhaps posting in the ubuntu forums?
<t00lzf0nt> when the firewall is off and my virtual machine is on there is no session tracking the vm uses pat for  outgoing but the port is unknown so the packet is lost.
<t00lzf0nt> yeah i thought it was fun
<WaltzingAlong> !ftpd | BigDaddy
<ubotu> BigDaddy: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<t00lzf0nt> Somewhere between no firewall and the 30 or so rules created by firestarter is one rule that will allow the VM to work without the firewall.
<BigDaddy> WaltzingAlong: thanks for list.... I will check them out
<BigDaddy> doing a google on kde ftp server doesn't give apps, just download sites
<WaltzingAlong> BigDaddy: if possible, use ssh instead. sftp://user@site:22 through konqueror, for example, or through filezilla
<WaltzingAlong> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vsudilov__> whats a good TeX engine for Kubuntu that I can get with apt?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kile
<ubotu> kile: KDE Integrated LaTeX Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3-4 (gutsy), package size 1845 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<vsudilov__> ah great, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> !info texmaker
<ubotu> texmaker: A Cross-Platform LaTeX Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1401 kB, installed size 2940 kB
<WaltzingAlong> sure thing
<BigDaddy> WaltzingAlong: I didn't understand a word you just said. Do you mean for when I need to use Konq as an FTP client to use sftp?
<t00lzf0nt> BigDady were you against the idea of using ssh?  the kde client handle is fish://user@host
<WaltzingAlong> BigDaddy: you can use sshd/ssh to transfer files. sftp on the command line uses ssh but provides an ftp-like interface. in konqueror, instead of ftp://user:pass@ip:port/ you could use sftp which is ftp-like ssh access; then you have the security of ssh rather than the plaintext passwords of ftp
<t00lzf0nt> installation is as easy as apt-get install ssh
<t00lzf0nt> fish
<BigDaddy> WaltzingAlong: So I would need an ssh server instead  of an ftp?
<WaltzingAlong> BigDaddy: right openssh-server
<boo> I am havin issues with my mic whenever i try to record, yet i can hear the echo when i enable analog mix, any ideas. I mainly use it for skype
<WaltzingAlong> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<BigDaddy> WaltzingAlong: so what would my mother or uncle need to access my files? Would they need a ssh client?
<WaltzingAlong> !info filezilla | BigDaddy
<ubotu> bigdaddy: filezilla: Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<BigDaddy> so you are saying that an ftp client can access a ssh server?
<WaltzingAlong> BigDaddy: no
<WaltzingAlong> BigDaddy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_file_transfer_protocol
<WaltzingAlong> BigDaddy: yes you could transfer files through an ftp server and client. however, you may be better off doing so through an ssh server and client; filezilla can be used on ms windows to connect through sftp to sshd to transfer files, looks just like ftp to the user
<blizzz> gn8
<BigDaddy> Ah, gotcha
<TheWozA> grr who knows how i can fix this 7zip install bug?
<lordofthepigs> Hello. I'm trying to use compiz as my default WM for KDE (with emerald as decorator since kde-window-decorator is crappy)
<lordofthepigs> I managed to set everything up so that when I start compiz from an already open KDE session, it works fine
<lordofthepigs> So I created a new XSession entry that will start KDE with compiz as the default WM, leaving the original one intact (just in case)
<lordofthepigs> my problem is that I need indirect rendering to be enabled, or I weird stuff starts happening.
<WaltzingAlong> lordofthepigs: which you could do by changing the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lordofthepigs> my xession, calls /usr/local/bin/startcompiz.sh as startup script
<WaltzingAlong> TheWozA: which 7zip install bug?
<lordofthepigs> and the startup script is just this:
<lordofthepigs> export KDEWM="INTEL_BATCH=1 LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --indirect-rendering --force-aiglx --sm-disable"
<lordofthepigs> exec startkde
<linhack> help... konqueror no connect .............
<linhack> firefox connection no problem ...
<linhack> and konqueror and kopete no connect..
<lordofthepigs> My problem is that when I set KDEWM to simply "compiz" it works fine but when I set it to "compiz --indirect-rendering" the session doesn't start
<lordofthepigs> the KDE splash screen stops before activating the "starting window manager" icon
<TheWozA> i get an error when trying to install through apt installer
<TheWozA> downloads everything comes to setting up then says wierd error
<lordofthepigs> So my question is: What is the right way to specify KDEWM?
<WaltzingAlong> TheWozA: sudo aptitude -f install
<mizipzor> i go into regional and language settings, set a language and a variant... the language is set ok but the variant setting seems to be ignorad, any idea why?
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix > TheWozA
<Dragnslcr> lordofthepigs- I had trouble getting compiz to work as the default window manager last time I tried. I found it was easier to just start it myself after KDE is done starting
<billthefish> i really need some help, about 10 minutes ago my keyboard stoped working.. I didn't install anything new, or change any files.. I know its not the KB itself, because i can login.. anyone have any suggestions?
<lordofthepigs> Dragnslcr: so you didn't find any way to do it?
<billthefish> it just completely does nothing once loged in.. an issue with xorg.conf?
<lordofthepigs> I followed the instructions here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/131013/comments/12
#kubuntu 2007-11-08
<Dragnslcr> lordofthepigs- I only tried once or twice. It was easier to just let kwin start normally. I have hotkeys set to switch between them anyway
<chimaera> hi, is the gstreamer engine depreciated for amarok.. i somehow can't find it..
<billthefish> I'll ask again.. I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 on my other PC. About 10 minutes ago while using inkscape, my ps\2 Keyboard just completely stoped working.. I've checked the connection in the back of the PC and its good, rebooted and allows me to type my password.. but once loged in.. i can't get the Keyboard to do anything.. Anyone come across this issue? or know how to fix it?
<lordofthepigs> what's the ccp plugin for compiz?
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | lordofthepigs: check the compiz wiki or channel
<gnurph69> i'm having a problem with Konqueror - when I try to go to a web site, it makes the initial connection, then says it can't connect to the host with a post-pended "/."
<gnurph69> any suggestions?
<coreymon77> gnurph69: ya
<coreymon77> gnurph69: use firefox
<gnurph69> nice.
<_Angelus_> i installed a dvdrom on my computer
<_Angelus_> now my dvdwriter is not working
<_Angelus_> :S
<_Angelus_> its not even ejecting :o
<WaltzingAlong> !ati > TheWozA
<WaltzingAlong> master? slave?
<steveire> kde4 doesn't build on kubuntu anymore. libsoprano is too old at 1.96 apparently 1.97.1 is needed. Is that in the pipeline?
<_Angelus_> WaltzingAlong: you think its a wrong bios setting
<fips> hi
<fips> just installing kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> welcome
<NickPresta> welcome, fips
<fips> hi all
<shinda> was wondering anyone know anything about kaffine/xine video problems, particularly really bad quality playback of mms streams
<lovre> what is kxineplayer?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kxineplayer
<ubotu> Package kxineplayer does not exist in gutsy
<lovre> i have a problem with it. When i use amarok, i close it and the songs continues to play, untill i kill kxineplayer.
<lovre> and when i go to add media, and select a track, it automatically starts to play, doesnt matter if the Auto preview is on or off, or if the other songs are playing. And i cant stop if, not even with killing amarok, but i have to kill kxineplayer whatever that is
<rasmus__> hi! I have a question about my customizations in KDE. Since i'm about to upgrade to the next version of Kubuntu i wonder if there is any way to save my prefenrences (like taskbarpreferences etc.)
<WaltzingAlong> rasmus__: those should stay with an upgrade
<draik> How do I extract EXE files?
<P> extract?
<Dragnslcr> draik- very carefully
<rasmus__> waltzing along: i'm planning to format my harddrive
<draik> Dragnslcr: Ok....
<draik> What is the command to extract EXE files?
<Dragnslcr> rasmus__- I'm not sure, but I would guess that your settings are stored somewhere in ~/.kde
<P> <draik>you mean a zip file?
<WaltzingAlong> rasmus__: then you should backup your /home/user folder and its contents
<draik> P: I believe so. I did it once, but I don't recall how I did it.
<Dragnslcr> rasmus__- having /home on its own partition is definitely a good idea
<draik> Also, how do I make Firefox open maximized?
<P> <draik>you may need to install wine then
<P> <draik>wine can handle exe zip files
<rasmus__> okay, grate! Thanx alot!
<WaltzingAlong> unzip file.exe
<draik> P: I know there's a command in Linux to unzip exe
<draik> WaltzingAlong: Is that the command?
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> !find unzip
<ubotu> Found: unzip, classpath-common-unzipped
<WaltzingAlong> !info unzip
<ubotu> unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-10ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info unzipsfx
<ubotu> Package unzipsfx does not exist in gutsy
<alain> Unable to contact the Xfce Trash service. anyone know something about this ?
<WaltzingAlong> using xfce/xubuntu?
<alain> yup
<P> i've always just used wine
<P> like wine file.exe
<WaltzingAlong> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<WaltzingAlong> P: yeah that would make the file.exe run in wine
<lovre> any1 here?
 * P raises hand
<lovre> i have a SATAII disk. How do i see if SATA drivers were installed during os installation?
<WaltzingAlong> mount | grep sda
<MagicCow> If I install the xubuntu desktop to try it out, will I have any trouble going back to KDE, or is it a pretty stable process?
<bazhang> MagicCow: just choose session in login window and your good
<crimsun> the latter, though you should know a couple caveats regarding Qt and GTK+ theme interaction
<crimsun> and possibly kdm/gdm interaction
<scorkik> hi there.. my amarok can't play mp3's... i found some page saing goto /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 .. they said i suppose to click on it and it will install the file ... but when i click on it, it open the file as a read file.. how can i install the file?
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: how can i find that out from the output?
<bazhang> scorkik: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<MagicCow> scorkik: Not sure, I used automatix2 to get the codecs (Hope that is okay to post here)
<WaltzingAlong> are you accessing data from the drives? you could also check lsmod, see which modules are loaded. course then you would need to know which module would handle sataii disks
<WaltzingAlong> :(
<bazhang> MagicCow: no longer need that
<WaltzingAlong> MagicCow: and you can also go back to pure kde afterward http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: everything is on a single drive (4 partitions)
<WaltzingAlong> so things are working as expected. a module (driver) that worked was found as in use
<scorkik> bazhang: i already installed libxine1-ffmpeg , from some reason it didn't do anything except of installing it ...
<MagicCow> Oh, yeah, one more thing.. when I am configuring my taskbar, and I am in menu, and I want to see Name and Description of my KDE "start menu" programs, I get "_: Entries in Kmenu" before a lot of the programs.
<scorkik> bazhang: when i opened amarok again it still didn't work
<WaltzingAlong> just hoping for 3 Gb/s ? ;0
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: the fact im using the sata hdd means that drivers for sataii are installed? couldnt it just be slower or something.....
<bazhang> hmm. strange
<WaltzingAlong> MagicCow: right mouse click the kmenu icon, panel menu, configure panel; then in menus, check either name only or description only
<scorkik> damn wierd
<bazhang> scorkik: did you restart amarok?
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: there may be things to do to speed them up
<scorkik> indid
<bazhang> scorkik: you know closing the window doesn't quit it--you have to go the wolf icon and choose quit
<scorkik> lol
<MagicCow> WaltzingAlong: Aye, I did that, but was hoping I didn't have to.
<scorkik> not just that,,, i even reboot
<scorkik> i have no clue of what to do
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: like? you got any idea?
<scorkik> i meen , every sound is working exept the mp3 and dvd stuff
<bazhang> scorkik: have you tried playing with something other than amarok? right click 'open with'
<Minataku> I have that problem with regular mice
<amerikanski> ok I probably found solution
<scorkik> scorkik: amarok says "some media could not be loaded not playable"
<Minataku> I'll leave the mouse alone, then I just barely touch it and the cursor flies all over the frickin' screen
<scorkik> oops
<purpleposeidon> amerikanski: Well, system settings > keyboard & mouse > touch pad
<scorkik> bazhang: amarok says "some media could not be loaded not playable"
<purpleposeidon> But there's a system tray program somewhere
<amerikanski> I found touchpad unfit for  me
<Minataku> The touchpad on my laptop is disabled in the BIOS :P
<P> ?
<P> oh
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<P> emote ^^
<Minataku> One I use somewhat often, too
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Hm... sleep or watch another episode of Lucky Star...
<bazhang> scorkik: need to install restricted programs in Adept or via the Konsole, then install the gstreamer restricted plugin
<scorkik> bazhang: what's restricted programs?
<Jucato> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | scorkik
<ubotu> scorkik: kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<scorkik> ok
<scorkik> ..
<scorkik> i'll try
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras scorkik
<bazhang> oops
<scorkik> ok..
<OOPS> yes?
<bazhang> shinda: might have to do with net speed
<shinda> bazhang, doubt its netspeed (plays fine in windows)
<scorkik> jucato: bazhang: when i m using sudo it says : "E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras yes
<shinda> just seems to effect mms streams
<Jucato> scorkik: you are on Gutsy?
<bazhang> scorkik: did you enable the other repositories
<scorkik> u meen closing the adept? (yes)
<bazhang> shinda: no clue then sorry
<Jucato> scorkik: no
<bazhang> scorkik: no, you need to enable additional repos
<scorkik> repos?
<NickPresta> !multiverse | scorkik
<ubotu> scorkik: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<scorkik> (sorry)
<bazhang> scorkik: are you using Gutsy?
 * Jucato notes that there is no kubuntu-restricted-extras on Feisty.. so that fact is very very important
<NickPresta> scorkik, enable the Multiverse repo
<Jucato> NickPresta: which is enabled by default alread since Edgy
<NickPresta> Jucato, oh. Then he should have KRE if hes on Gutsy =\
<scorkik> ok...
<tolstead> Hi, I am working on getting Amarok to play mp3's.
<Jucato> that's why I've been asking again and again and again... is scorkik on Gutys
<tolstead> I have been able to play mp3's but only as root.
<Jucato> see? now I make typos..
<NickPresta> heh.
<NickPresta> so scorkik are you on Gutsy?
<scorkik> what's gutsy?
<tolstead> I am using Kubuntu gutsy...
<scorkik> please i don't know.. :/
<Jucato> scorkik: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<BluesKaj> tolstead, install libxine1-ffmpeg
<scorkik> how can i know? (i think one before the 7.1
<Jucato> ah that explains it then
<bazhang> ahah
<scorkik> :/
<tolstead> I have already done that, Amarok plays mp3's just fine as root, but as a normal user no go...
<Jucato> scorkik: "lsb_release -a" in Konsole will tell you what version
<NickPresta> scorkik, type, in a Konsole, "lsb_release -a" and look at the release number. Is it 7.04?
<scorkik> ok
<scorkik> feisty
<Jucato> see? :)
<scorkik> 7.04
<scorkik> it's not good?
<tolstead> blueskaj, did you get that?
<Jucato> scorkik: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<scorkik> i suppose i don't need to uninstall all the rest?
<Jucato> scorkik: no problems. we just needed to know which version you are running to give you the correct answer
<Jucato> no need to
<tolstead> my appologies this is my first shot at IRC...
<scorkik> jucato libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version
<Jucato> hm...
<BluesKaj> tolstead, yes i got that , but i have no idea how to fix it unless you set permissions up in amarok properties as root onlu user
<Jucato> scorkik: hat are you trying to listen to in Amarok
<Jucato> what*
<tolstead> Where do I look to correct the amarok permissions?
<scorkik> mp3...not working , some default sound is working saying "u r using amarok bla bla bla"
<scorkik> but mp3 files not working
<Jucato> mp3's not working? hm... strange
<tolstead> I think that it is a permissions problem, but I installed the same as with fiesty...
<scorkik> i remmember when i tried to d/l codecs to play dvd's , it didn't work either
<bazhang> scorkik: did you rip the files to your computer?
<tolstead> does anyone have an idea how to correct the permissions for Amarok?
<scorkik> what do u meen by rip?
<tolstead> scrokik, copy files to your pc...
<bazhang> scorkik: put in an audio cd, then rip those files to mp3--to your hard drive
<bazhang> I'd go nuts without mp3s
<BluesKaj> tolstead, hmm, can't seem to find the amarok permissions either :(
<scorkik> nope. i have tones of mp3, do not use cd's but i can try..(which will take time for me to study ripping cd's do mp3's)
<NickPresta> bazhang, you could always rip your CDs to -q7 Ogg Vorbis :)
<bazhang> NickPresta: very excellent point--though some of my music was not ripped on this machine, but on another--already in that format :{
<tolstead> Blueskaj, perhaps it is an error in the permissions for the restricted codecs?
<scorkik> that's the wierdest line i have ever saw
<bazhang> scorkik: you have never heard the term 'rip'?
<BluesKaj> tolstead, dunno ..I use the restricted codecs without super user permission
<tolstead> bazhang, sometimes windows machines insert copyright protections to prevent the ripped files from playing on another machine...
<scorkik> ho i have heard "rip" ... but " CDs to -q7 Ogg Vorbis"..... mmm....???
<tolstead> blusekak, I know I used to under feisty....
<scorkik> how to unlock it? have any idea?
<tolstead> blueskak, must be some kinda bug...
<scorkik> damn
<sFEARs> hello
<bazhang> scorkik: where do you tell amarok to look for your music?
<bazhang> hi sFEARs
<tolstead> ok, on with the hunt!
<scorkik> nowhere, i m just clicking the mp3 file... and when it doesnt play it i just tell him to play from music dir
<sFEARs> what is it that your hunting?
<scorkik> i could install kubuntu 7.1 it worked very good but it had one wierd problam... it booted after 4-5 mimutes
<scorkik> with that problam i couldn't live :)
<bazhang> scorkik: what are your system specs?
<scorkik> specs?
<bazhang> cpu, ram.etc
<scorkik> ho
<scorkik> pentum m 1800 ibm r40 512mb (a bit old) but when i used to use windows it was pretty fast with games
<scorkik> new ones
<bazhang> scorkik: well how about never shutting it down :}
<scorkik> heh
<scorkik> it's a laptop...
<scorkik> it's already burning
<bazhang> more ram?
<scorkik> i don't believe that is the problam, cause it is a fast computer,, work very well.. i think it's a problam in booting hardware,,
<bazhang> probably Feisty is best for your laptop--weird music thing though.
<dthacker> scorkik: I suspect hardware,  I have a older PIII laptop that works well.
<dthacker> with less RAM
<sFEARs> i have ndiswrapper.tar.tar on my desktop.. how do i install it?
<scorkik> like, right now my graphics  card dosent work cause it dosent have drivers for kubuntu,, it's an ati (god, it looks like i just have problams)
<bazhang> scorkik: if you do upgrade, your mp3 problems will likely go away, then you can come here for your newer problems :}
<scorkik> lol
<bazhang> but you'll have music to solve them by...
<scorkik> yea i just need to finish my deploma firs, than i will get a good money and than... just than,, may b i will have a new laptop!
<scorkik> (ibm of caurse.. mm... or may b mac)
<wooterz> hey guys where is the config file located at?
<wooterz> for like the desktop
<wooterz> omg this is all wrong where would the config file be for the desktop wallpaper
<bazhang> wooterz: you want to add new wallpaper?
<Jucato> ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc
<nikk> hello I want to install apache, mysql and PHP on my laptop
<nikk> can someone help me out
<Jucato> !lamp
<nikk> trying to learn PHP
<Jucato> hm... ubotu?
<nikk> just type !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nikk> yeah
<Jucato> there.. he lagged
<nikk> i am running Kubuntu Fiesty Fawn
<nikk> yeah i know what LAMP is
<nikk> thanks
<Jucato> er...
<nikk> but I am still a noob to linix
 * Jucato points to the link that gives instructions
<nikk> sweet thanks mate
<Jucato> I wasn't telling you what LAMP is
<nikk> holy cow that was much easier than what a friend of mine did
<nikk> thanks a lot mann
<nikk> do you know how i can upgrade to Gutsy on one command also ??
<nikk> :D
<Jucato> not one command. but the instructions are in the channel topic
<amerikanski> cool I just disabled my touchpad
<bazhang> :}
<amerikanski> now my nerves will be alive
<nikk> ohh ok
<nikk> thanks
<tuxwulf_> Yay, I got my raid working!
<tuxwulf_> Now I just need to tweak  the thing a bit with permissions and stuff...
<wooterz> oh thank you jucato
<draik> Hello Jucato
<Jucato> yo draik!
<Jucato> enjoyng gutsy so far?
<draik> I want to look at something entertaining/educational/time-consuming.
<Jucato> hm..
<amerikanski> gutsy's ok
<Jucato> ksudoku? :)
<draik> Jucato: Loving it, actually. I just wish Beryl was still around for it.
<draik> I never cared for sodoku
<Jucato> Beryl re-merged with Compiz and produced Compiz-Fusion
<amerikanski> I hadn't sounds in feisty gutsy fixed the problem
<draik> Yeah, but compiz-fusion keeps using GNOME for the windows manager
<draik> Speaking of which, I still haven't managed to get "nvidia" to work. I don't have my OpenGL screensaver running.
<scorkik> bazhang
<draik> Only "nv" works for me right now.
<scorkik> bazhang i think i know what is the problam
<scorkik> i'm not sure
<biovore> draik: what graphics card? nvidia ????
<draik> nvidia-xconfig kills my xorg
<bazhang> scorkik: what is it?
<biovore> yeah thats thing sucks..
<draik> biovore: nVidia GeForce FX 5700LE
<biovore> oh.. you need the old driver..
<draik> nvidia-glx-new in Feisty
<biovore> yeah.. not glx-new anymore I think..
<biovore> its the 9xxx series drivers from nvidia
<draik> That's what I read on a website.
 * draik wishes he would have saved the link
<draik> biovore: What do you suggest?
<Dragnslcr> Last time I looked, nvidia-glx-new is for 5xxx cards and above
<biovore> I install it from nvidia's setup...
<Dragnslcr> nvidia-glx is for 4xxx cards
<biovore> allways have problems with ububntu's package..
<scorkik> bazhang: in the repositories i have under authentication,,, "ubuntu automatic signin key" or** "ubuntu cd image automatic signin key"
<draik> Dragnslcr: That's what I read on the site
<scorkik> the other opthin of the cd is set...
<scorkik> what do u say? should i change?
<biovore> I have all newer stuff here... So I am not sure where the card cut off is.. could be 4xxx
<bazhang> scorkik: nah. that wouldn't be it
<Jucato> !nvidia | biovore
<ubotu> biovore: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> 5xxx and FX cards and up are nvidia-glx-new
<Jucato> biovore: the wiki page for Nvidia has a link to the nvidia.com listing
<bazhang> scorkik: you still have the cd as a source? should disable that
<scorkik> mm ok..
<draik> biovore: Dragnslcr: lspci | grep -i nvidia    shows this...
<draik> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1)
<wooterz> okay that didnt work i looked for the wallpaper config. but this is a little diffrent im remastering the cd so where would be the config? I looked in /usr/share/config.kcfg not right
<scorkik> bazhang: but what does that meen? signin key?
<scorkik> authentication
<biovore> draik: this a laptop?
<draik> biovore: Desktop
<scorkik> one is on ftpmaster.@ubuntu.com and the other is cdimage@ubuntu.com
<bazhang> scorkik: that is to make sure you only install from trusted sources
<scorkik> ho
<biovore> well if the cut-off for the glx-new driver is 4xxx series.. then the glx-new driver should work if you setup X correctlly..
<scorkik> so remove the one that is "cd"
<draik> I am following the instructions for the restricted driver... I don't have that option under the Advanced tab from System Settings
<fannagoganna> hi, wondering if anyone knew the name of the Ubuntu package that has a kicker applet that shows the name of the kaddressbook contacts?
<fannagoganna> i uses to have it, but now i have forgotten it...
<draik> biovore: "then the glx-new driver should work if you setup X correctlly.." Explain.
<sFEARs> i have my screen saver turned off and my power saving settings turned off.. and i still have some sort of screen saver that comes on.. and every once in a while it has a large white X that blinks across the screen.. anyone know what it is???
<scorkik> it's 5 am in here, i thing i m loosing it :)
<bazhang> scorkik: yeah, and will want to add some others for Feisty (trying to remember Feisty..)
<biovore> well I don't use the ubuntu restricted driver stuff here.. I custom build my own kernel and drivers here...
<bazhang> scorkik: get some sleep--we'll be here when you wake up--guaranteed :}
<uhoh> not me
<uhoh> ;p
<scorkik> lol, thanks for the help... gn8 :)
<biovore> http://youtube.com/watch?v=K5nML_QNc9A <-- might be cool for the gamers in the channel..
<draik> biovore: This is my xorg.conf file.... http://pastebin.ca/765511
<biovore> draik: Here is a known good nvidia Xorg.conf file for feisty.. (should be the same for gusty) http://www.biovore.net/Fileserver/Linux/xorg.conf
<biovore> If not I can upload a xorg.conf for gusty..
<lovre> i have just become aware that my monitor is set to 50Hz refresh frequency, and it can go up to 75Hz, and it was set up to 75Hz a while ago. Why cant i change it to anything other than 50Hz? Drivers seem to be installed. Its 7900GS nVidia
<nosrednaekim> lovre: the refresh rate doesn't matter
<lovre> nosrednaekim: why do you think that?
<Dragnslcr> lovre- I have the same issue, but I think the refresh rate is being reported incorrectly
<Dragnslcr> If my monitor's rate was 50 Hz, the flickering would probably drive me mad
<lovre> Dragnslcr: this is LCD.
<lovre> Dragnslcr: yours?
<Dragnslcr> Mine is as well
<uhoh> LCD has a refresh rate?
<lovre> uhoh: why would you think it doesnt=????
<uhoh> there isn't an option for it is there?
<lovre> uhoh: there is a setting in kcontrol
<nosrednaekim> lovre: does it bother you by flikering?
<uhoh> i see it now
<lovre> nosrednaekim: no it doesnt, but if i could get 75hz it would be better for my eyes, i need to spend much time in front of computer.... you get tired...
<lovre> is there any kind of nvidia utility to set theese things? i remember some1 mentioned something like this a while ago
<nosrednaekim> ah....wasn't aware that was bad on the eyes...ok
<lovre> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lovre> nosrednaekim: the higher the refresh frequency the less your eyes get tired
<draik> biovore: Do you suggest copy/paste the one from your link?
<biovore> draik: Let me post my one from gusty I am using right now.. That one should work if you change the resolutions..
<draik> biovore: I am using 1280x1024
<draik> 19" monitor
<biovore> rgr.. My desktop runs that.. I'll upload that xorg.conf file for you.. 1 sec..
<draik> Ok
<draik> Thanks
<tuxwulf_> How can I change the default view mode in konqueror?
<draik> How can I have firefox default to open maximized?
<biovore> draik: http://www.biovore.net/Fileserver/Linux/gusty-xorg.conf
<Jucato> tuxwulf_: View menu -> View Mode. then Settings -> Save View Profile
<biovore> back up your current xorg.conf first though..
<lovre> i figured it out. The kcontrol is lying. I used nvidia-settings to set up frequency to 75Hz (highest available for my lcd) and kcontrol says its @100Hz, what is impossible.:D
<tuxwulf_> Jucato > Cool! Works! ... Sometimes in Linux there are things that work a little different than what I am used to...
<Jucato> :)
<draik> Here goes nothing. Thanks biovore
<tuxwulf_> Oh well. On to the next problem ... sound in tvtime....
<narg> In kreversi, does anyone know the difference between casual and competitive mode?
<ubuntu> Hi
<lovre> tuxwulf_: why dont you use dolphin?
<ubuntu__> Hi
<lovre> hi ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> how to mount 2 partitions from live cd
<ubuntu__> hi lovre
<lovre> sudo mount?
<BluesKaj> tuxwulf , what tv card setup do you use ?
<tuxwulf_> lovre > eh... instead of konqueror? (I do not know what dolphin is except for an aqua-mammal...)
<ubuntu__> lovre, yes , i did sudo -1 mount -t [...] , but what after that
<BluesKaj> or video capture
<ubuntu__> lovre, what after the -t
<lovre> <source> <destination>
<ubuntu__> ok
<lovre> like /dev/sda1 /media/myMount
<lovre> tuxwulf_: what distro are you at?
<ubuntu__> oh ok
<ubuntu__> i will se now
<ubuntu__> see*
<tuxwulf_> lovre > Fawn
<draik> biovore: Nope. didn't work
<draik> I'm using my backup
<draik> Here
<draik> *Here's what I don't understand...
<ubuntu__> lovre, why i get this [/bin/mount: /bin/mount: cannot execute binary file]
<lovre> tuxwulf_: dolphin is a file manager thats default in 7.10 (Gutsy). Its actually a backport from KDE4, still testing i suppose. But its much better than konqueror if you ask me
<draik> I am using Kubuntu.  KDE.  I logout to restart X. If it fails, it hangs at a list of commands. I do the 3-finger salute. I restore my Xorg.conf file from the backup. I "startx". I am taken into GNOME. Why is that?
<nosrednaekim> draik: probably the default session.
<nosrednaekim> draik: in the startx script
<draik> nosrednaekim: How do I change that?
<lovre> im not sure if its anyhow different when on live. Try 'mount' to see what you get
<draik> where is startx?
<BluesKaj> dolphin is not mu cuppa tea... defeated in my setup
<tuxwulf_> lovre > I see...
<draik> nosrednaekim: Would you know how to change it?
<nosrednaekim> draik: "type startx" and its ussually reccomend to start up KDM with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<nosrednaekim> "type startx" tells you where it is
<ardchoille> which startx
<draik> Hey!
<draik> I have Restricted Drivers in GNOME
<draik> It's not in use.
<draik> Check enable?
<lovre> ubuntu__: ?
<ubuntu__> lovre, yes
<lovre> ubuntu__: what are you trying to do?
<tuxwulf_> lovre > .. I have so much to  learn with this great stuff called linux ... I'm afraid I am a little slow catching up already...
<ubuntu__> lovre, to mount first part
<lovre> is it NTFS ot ext2 or something else
<ubuntu__> ntfs
<lovre> ubuntu__: you need to install the NTFS-3G driver for reading ntfs partitions from linux
<lovre> !NTFS-3G
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lovre> ubuntu__: follow the link
<ubuntu__> lovre,ok
<lovre> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<lovre> thats the installation of driver, next follow link instructions
<ubuntu__> lovre, ok
<ubuntu__> lovre, it will work on the live cd
<ubuntu__> ?
<bmk789> can someone please tell me where to find a log of attempts to connect over remote desktop connection
<lovre> ubuntu__: im not sure about that, but you can try.
<el_taco> I'm having problems with k3b not working in gutsy. I'm getting Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/hdc' it worked fine under feisty
<ubuntu__> lovre, ok
<el_taco> anyone have any ideas on where to start?
<lovre> im off, good night all
<lovre> ubuntu__: good luck with that :D
<bazhang> night
<ubuntu__> lovre, how to install universal pacakges
<TheWozA> hey guys im trying to install ati drivers but theres somethings hanging on my system
<TheWozA> how can i find out what and kill it?
<lovre> ubuntu__: you can set it up in Adept->Manage Repositories
<TheWozA> i have this error
<TheWozA> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ubuntu__> lovre, ok
<lovre> ubuntu__: or you can play with the /etc/apt/sources.list  file and edit it manually
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | TheWozA
<ubotu> TheWozA: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuntu__> lovre, ok i'm updatng now the list
<lovre> ubuntu__: ok. this could help to read: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html
<ubuntu__> lovre, ok
<lovre> ubuntu__: anyway, im off now, good night
<ubuntu__> lovre, ok tx
<lovre> ubuntu__: np
<ubuntu__> lovre, goodnight , bye
<TheWozA> thx nosre
<crunge> I upgraded from Fiesty to Gutsy and my nvidia accelleration stopped working. In following the instructions to rectify that I find that I don't have a "Restricted Drivers" Applet in my System Settings
<nosrednaekim> crunge: try running "restricted-manager-kde"
<MilesG> guys? i am depressed
<MilesG> i have over 2 gigs of swap, and it never gets used
<crunge> nosrednaekim: Thanks. Wonder why it didn't get installed with the upgrade
<nosrednaekim> MilesG: why should THAT be depressing..
<MilesG> nosrednaekim: because i edited .conkyrc to show swap space, and it never does anything
<TheWozA> ive got 512MB swap and it does fine
<TheWozA> karp karp
<nosrednaekim> MilesG: lol
<bazhang> I have 6G of swap? wth? :{
<MilesG> lol
<MilesG> bazhang: i thought the common rule of thumb was swap = 1.5 * amount of ram
<bazhang> MilesG: I know I don't have that much ram lol
<MilesG> swap - who needs it? my ram usage idles at 30%
<nosrednaekim> i'm using 387MB  of my gig
<nosrednaekim> MilesG: if you are compiling, you'll want it
<MilesG> ahhhh - yea true
<enzo_> How do I make Kopete not open a chat window when a new chat comes in?
<MilesG> enzo_: settings -> configure
<nosrednaekim> and do the pop-up instead?
<enzo_> MilesG: Right. What section? Where is the option located? I think I may be reading something wrong because I don't see it.
<enzo_> I just want a notification bubble or something. I don't want to have a new window every time
<MilesG> enzo_: im lookin
<enzo_> Thank you MilesG
<enzo_> WHOA!
<ubuntu__> Hey , i have a problem with unclean ntfs partitions , what to do
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> :D
<ubuntu__> ?
<ubuntu__> !error
<ubuntu__> !Hi
<Tm_T> umm, what you're trying to do?
<Tm_T> bot isnt here
<ubuntu__> heheeh ok
<ubuntu__> i'm trying to mount ntfs partitions
<ubuntu__> but the ntfs tool
<ubuntu__> but i cant  access them , bec of error
<Tm_T> what error
<ubuntu__> one seconed
<ubuntu__> improper shutdown or a removable drive
<ubuntu__> bec of an improper shutdown or a removable drive
<Tm_T> does googling of that error gives any hints?
<ubuntu__> the ntfs partition not clean , its contain errors
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> I dont know any linux apps for checking ntfs
<ubuntu__> the problem i have problem with windows and i cant log in to it bec of system faliure*
<purpleposeidon> omg!
<purpleposeidon> whooooooo!
<purpleposeidon> riding the surf, baby!
<ardchoille> I hope there are enough chairs, lol
<MilesG> i imagine this is what giving birth is like
<ardchoille> lol
<purpleposeidon> you nevah seen text scroll up as fast as this before!
<purpleposeidon> lol
<MilesG> seriously, what was that?
<MilesG> that just boggled my mind
<purpleposeidon> And then it splits again
<NickPresta> MilesG, a netsplit
<purpleposeidon> Somebody go bash it
<sFEARs> say there's 400 please in the room
<sFEARs> 100 peole are connected to one server.. 200 to another.. and the last 100 to another
<sFEARs> that server joins all of us in this room
<sFEARs> in a net split.. one or more servers get disconnected from each other
<NickPresta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit Wikipedia knows all!
<sFEARs> so 100 stay connected in this room
<sFEARs> the other 200 in a room by themselvs "split" from the other 100 etc...
<ubuntu__> heheeh
<ubuntu__> any way , is there a way to clean the ntfs partitions
<ubuntu__> i cant log in windows and i have to copy some file from the windows partition befor formatting
<ubuntu__> it
<ubuntu__> is there a way to clean the ntfs partitions
<ubuntu__> i cant log in windows and i have to copy some file from the windows partition befor formatting
<Tm_T> ubuntu__: no need to repeat
<ubuntu__> sry
<LastMall> ubuntu__  TestDisk installs on linux http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ubuntu__> LastMall, ok
<LastMall> ubuntu__  you can see a list there of things it claims to be able to do.
<ubuntu__> LastMall, yes
<ubuntu__> LastMall, after downlading it , how to install
<LastMall> it may already BE installed and if not, it might be an easy install via normal repositories
<LastMall> ubuntu__ its available on the gparted livecd and system rescue cd which are both fast downloads, burn to cdr http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php  and http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Sudosu> NO
<Sudosu> NOT ANOTHER NETSPLIT
<bazhang> wow
<varaonaid> Hi, I need to upgrade my 7.04 feisty install to 7.10.  Would you recommend using the adept method or the cd upgrade method?
<ardchoille> varaonaid: See the topic for instructions
<bazhang> varaonaid: the command line method
<jahhan> I've never had good luck with upgrades, no matter what version of any distro. It's always been goofy.
<Sudosu> WOAH
<TheWozA> i tryed updating 7.04 to 7.10 but found it to be never ending updating and bugs so i just updated with the cd
<Sudosu> everybody ok?
 * Sudosu gets the IRC First Aid
<nzk> Is there any way for me to open a .docx?
<Tm_T> Sudosu: I think these netsplits causes noise enough, no need to fuss about it any further
<sFEARs> nzk.. proally need to use WINE
<sFEARs> and install office
<Daisuke_Laptop> sFEARs: untrue.
<sFEARs> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't know if the version of OOo in the repos will do it yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> IF NOT, check this out: http://www.sigmundvoid.com/?p=81
<varaonaid> thanks for the help.  i think i might just go with the cd upgrade. :)
<el_taco> not sure if anyone saw this cause of the splits but I'm having problems with k3b not working in gutsy. I'm getting Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '/dev/hdc' it worked fine under feisty. I checked all the permissions etc and also updated the firmware on my burner. what else should I try/check
<sFEARs> nzk.. http://download.novell.com/SummaryFree.jsp?buildid=ESrjfdE4U58~
<Daisuke_Laptop> sFEARs: that's what the link i provided says to use :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> with alien, of course.
<Jucato> what's up with freenode?
<Tm_T> Jucato: I dont think you get any good answer here in that matter :-P
<Jucato> yeah. I forgot humor, sarcasm, and rhetorics get lost in transmission over the net
<dsmith_> ssdd
<posingaspopular> it's a netsplit from what i hear
<posingaspopular> a major one
<Jucato> nesplitS
<Roy_M> Hi just wondering if anyone knows any good guides to learning socket proramming in ruby? The poigniant guide is not that helpful.
<Jucato> #ruby perhaps?
<Jucato> (if the channel exists...)
<Roy_M> shit sorry ;)
<Roy_M> wrong channel
<NickPresta> Jucato, #ruby-lang exists :)
 * purpleposeidon karate chops freenode
<flake> someone say something..
<Tm_T> no I dont
<Jucato> someone isn't online... so he can't say something
<flake> quiet for a change
<Jucato> freenode is having some fun....
<flake>  since the upgrade to kde 3.5.8, it seems the kde gui has been moving alot smoother, or is it my imagination
<Jucato> probably a little bit of both :)
<flake> cool
<MagicCow> !codecs
<Jucato> MagicCow: bot's down... netsplit
<MagicCow> Doh.
<MagicCow> Divx Codecs for linux?
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg (usually)
<maduser> MPlayer
<Jucato> divx/xvid is actually just a wrapper... it really depends on what format the real video and audio come in
<Jucato> (mplayer is not a codec though... but that works too)
<drarem> yep, fun with freenode :|
<MagicCow> I have mplayer, but it's streaming video from a site.
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<moparisthebest> how would I fix this horrible error?
<moparisthebest> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<moparisthebest> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0202' near line 1:
<moparisthebest>  newline in field name `#padding'
<moparisthebest> ive never had dpkg --configure -a fail before :/
<actuallypopular> so the netsplit kicked me off my real nick, tells me that it's in use, but I cant ghost it because it's not in use
<Jucato> actuallypopular: I knew you'd stop posing sooner or later :P
<MagicCow> I really just want to watch heroes.
<actuallypopular> thanks Jucato. it's the one i use now when im at ircatwork.com instead of eddieftw
<drarem> oh man... darwinia has native binary :)  picked up game for $3.99 from outlet store
<MagicCow> That game looked neat.
<posingaspopular> ah much better
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> poser
<Dr_willis> drarem,  seen it for $10 here.. Silly Valve STEAM store online sells it for $20
<Dr_willis> drarem,  be sure to get the  latest updates at the homepage.
<drarem> found it at that popular outlet store, forget the name
<Dr_willis> drarem,  and some extra user mods/levels
<MagicCow> So.. this KDE4 beta thing, can anyone install and play with it?
<Dr_willis> You can. :)
<Dr_willis> It may be safer/easier to just use a KDE4 live cd as a test
<sonic_beatnik> MagicCow: I just compiled it and use it from svn. plenty of development has happened since beta 3.
<MagicCow> I am too impatient.
<sonic_beatnik> though if you compile it, Id suggest only adding the dbus package suggested for gutsy and build your own kdesupport and qt
<sonic_beatnik> its not that bad
<sonic_beatnik> you compile it once and It does take a *while*
<sonic_beatnik> but after that it just updates a few things and your good to go
<sonic_beatnik> just the first compile is the painful once
<Jucato> "just because you can, doesn't mean you should (yet)"
<Tm_T> for general user, KDE4 is far from usable
<Tm_T> and doesnt offer anything you need to "just look at" yet
<sonic_beatnik> setting up a kde-dev user and switching between, not full kde4 replacing 3
<sonic_beatnik> well I do. If only to file some bug reports (had a few of em fixed already).  plus parley is indespensible for my arabic class ;)
<drarem> should i install the game to /usr/local..  or to /home/drarem..,  or does it really matter
<sonic_beatnik> bugs from svn not beta3 of course
<sonic_beatnik> speaking of kde4, if Hardy is LTS and plans on providing KDE4 packages, will the KDE4.0 (4.1?) packages be considered LTS?
<sonic_beatnik> or will it continue with kde4 updates but stay with the kde3 version that ships
<sonic_beatnik> or am I thinking more of a debian type LTS
<Jucato> LTS has always be "debian-type" stable imho...
<Jucato> kde4 pacakges, perhaps.
<Jucato> but hardy will still have KDE 3.5.x
<sonic_beatnik> so if kde4.0 is the release around Hardy time, providing LTS for it...
<sonic_beatnik> yes kde 3 as default
<sonic_beatnik> but does LTS cover the whole repository or just the kubuntu-destop default packages?
<Jucato> all packages that are officially supported by Canonical (main and restricted)
<sonic_beatnik> just curious. thats all. I was still on debian during dapper
<Jucato> but basically all of the repos
<sonic_beatnik> then youd backport the KDE4 changes? sounds daunting
<Jucato> you can't "backport" KDE4
<drarem> had to copy my wine installed directory over to the native folder, the .sh file couldn't mount my CD even though I was able to view the contents
<sonic_beatnik> ok, I missed this part: "CDs are available for those who prefer a complete KDE 4 environment without LTS"
<sonic_beatnik> thats pretty much answers it :p.
<sonic_beatnik> rtfm anyone?
<sonic_beatnik> ;)
<purpleposeidon> welcome back!
<enotee> how do i create a dvd from .avi files
<mohsen> hi
<Tm_T> !dvd | enotee
<Tm_T> whopsie, ubotu is still gone
<Tm_T> enotee: see private msg from ubotu
<drarem> is freenode puking?
<Tm_T> just having some turbulense
<Tm_T> ce
<drarem> lol
<at0m1cb0mb3r> can somebody help me after i went into hibernation i couldn't get out of it so i turned my computer off by holding the button and now it gets stuck at check forced then it says cleaned blah blah blah (check after 4 mounts) and it wont let me boot up :[ please help ill really appreciate it
<kevin> do you have backup kernals
<at0m1cb0mb3r> i searched on google all lastnight
<at0m1cb0mb3r> kevin no :[
<kevin> when you go into grub you don't have any others when you press escape?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> kevin: ive never pressed escape but i only have the recovery one and the normal one and memtest one
<kevin> ahh
<at0m1cb0mb3r> :[
<at0m1cb0mb3r> and i screwed
<at0m1cb0mb3r> can somebody tell me how i can find all of my uuids?
#kubuntu 2008-11-03
<sd32> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kevbuntu> draik: did this send you the message notifcation in your system tray that i see when you send me a message?
<ardchoille> draik: dbus ?
<draik> ardchoille: Sounds about right.
<SkittleLinux18> kevbuntu is now SkittleLinux18
<draik> SkittleLinux18: Huh?
<draik> SkittleLinux18: Yes.
<SkittleLinux18> ok good
<draik> I have that blocked on my end, but I have 2 other laptops watching the channel that showed it
<SkittleLinux18> i was trying to figure out how you were getting my Konversation icon to blink when you sent me a message
<draik> That is because I said your name
<draik> SkittleLinux18:
<draik> SkittleLinux18: Like that
<SkittleLinux18> ok
<SkittleLinux18> sweet
<draik_> WOOHOO! I got audio!
<cn28h> Hm.  I take it it's bad when aticonfig seg faults
<draik> cn28h: I think that's a general rule
<cn28h> fglrxinfo does too. fun :/
<ardchoille> draik: finally?
<draik> ardchoille: On the last laptop, yes
<draik> HP laptop... ZERO issues.
<ardchoille> nice
<draik> Desktop I built a few years ago, took half of today to solve. It was either one thing or another.
<Far^Side> does running X with a framebuffer use any less resources?
<deftone> anyone know how i can change the text color in my terminal?
<draik> Dell laptop... Yeah, that's a special one. The updates started on that 2 nights ago. It failed and then I had to store everything. Finally finished the install that started this morning.
<trv> does anyone know where is the autostart folde in kubuntu 8.10 for kde4 ?
<arrrghhh> deftone, like in konsole?
<deftone> yakuake or konsole...whichever one lets me do it.
<draik> trv: Yes, it's the same
<arrrghhh> trv, there's many.  ~/.kde4/Autostart i believe is where you put user based autostart stuff
<arrrghhh> maybe it's just ~/.kde/Autostart
<draik> arrrghhh: Yup, that's the one (and only, I think)
<arrrghhh> draik, you can add stuff as a daemon
<arrrghhh> using update-rc.d
<Dragnslicer> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): metapackage for Phonon multimedia framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<trv> that's where i'm confused too.. and yet there are some info in forums that say ~/.kde4/share/Autostart, or even ~/.kde/share/Autostart
<Tann> Hi. I am having issues with the nvidia drivers with intrepid Ibex.
<trv> it's a mess :)
<arrrghhh> or creating a link in /etc/init.d/
<trv> i will go with ~/.kde/Autostart to check
<sd32> ive added the skype repository and refreshed the program list but still cannot find the skype package???
<arrrghhh> trv, there's an easy way to manage it in kde4
<arrrghhh> trv, you don't have to do it manually anymore.  there's a gui for it now.
<trv> i want to add this command to autostart: nvidia-settings -a InitialPixmapPlacement=2 -a GlyphCache=1
<trv> seems to have nice results, the desktop seems faster
<arrrghhh> trv, open the systemsettings applet, go to the 'advanced' tab and the first icon is "autostart".
<draik> I think you have to create it as a script and then set it up for autostart
<arrrghhh> you can even add stuff to pre-kde startup.
<arrrghhh> you can just put commands just like that into it.  it's how i run kmix, knotes.
<trv> ok guys thanx, i created it as a script and added it as pre-kde startup
<trv> it created the symlink inside ~/.kde/Autostart
<psyco> heya,
<psyco> anyone know WTF happened to sharing printers in 8.10??
<arrrghhh> psyco, w/samba or what?
<ret> >_<
<psyco> arrrghhh: yeah
<Guest45470> Hi I just loaded Kubuntu 8.10 and I am trying to get my cd player to play music can anyone help me?
<arrrghhh> do you still have samba installed and configured as you had it before?  i've never used samba to share a printer.
<arrrghhh> Guest45470, uh... what's the problem?  pop the cd in... open kaffeine...
<ret> apt-get install kaffeine before
<arrrghhh> you should have kaffeine
<ret> Hmmm...
<arrrghhh> i thought it was "part of the kde package"
<arrrghhh> well
<arrrghhh> the kubuntu package i should say
<Guest45470> I have amarok
<ret> I have problems with painting system tray applet... Is i'm alone with this problem? =\
<Guest45470> am I missing some plugin?
<arrrghhh> amarok is alright.  i've found it's unstable.  and kinda a.. PITA to use.  i'm excited about songbird.
<Guest45470> songbird never heard of it
<arrrghhh> Guest45470, i wouldn't think you'd need a plugin for playback of cds.  but kubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage has pretty much everything you'll need as far as media codecs.  java, flash, mp3...
<Guest45470> ok thanks
<draik> What is the purpose to the Show Dashboard icon?
<draik> Wait...
<draik> What is the purpose to showing the dashboard?
<ret> Kubuntu is really bugged =\
<ret> How to resize area for text under icons in Desktop plasma applet?
<fulat2k> hi folks, why does the screen goes to sleep and wake up again when i the CPU policy to "Powersave" mode?
<ret> Why does rthe screen resolution changed to another when i relogin? I think there all peoples only with problems, but without... mmm... seems "resolutions"
<arrrghhh> kde4 is buggy.  ret still to the lts release (which i guess kubuntu wasn't really a lts release 8.04...) but if you want to stick with kde3.5, stick to kubuntu 8.04.1
<arrrghhh> kde4.2 is out in janurary i believe.
<arrrghhh> 1 yr since the intial release of kde4.  it's come a long way.
<ret> I go to reboot, updating complete =\
<fulat2k> arrrghhh: kde 4.1 seems fine to me.  so far ;)
<cn28h> hm.  So in Intrepid my GTK apps look like GTK again (rather than following the KDE/Qt styling).  Is this not supported yet, or I just need to tweak some config?
<fulat2k> cn28h: did you install gtk-qt-engine-kde4?
<cn28h> just did that.  I suppose I should restart KDE now and check if that did it :) brb
<arrrghhh> fulat2k, i've had some issues.  configuration, shutdown, some other stuff.
<arrrghhh> lack of configuration i should day.
<arrrghhh> like dolphin looks nicer... but it feels like it went down significantly in functionality.
<ret> >_<
<arrrghhh> although the new systemsettings is nice... even tho i had to install it :S
<ret> Looks like Vista... Bad
<arrrghhh> it doesn't look like vista.
<ret> =)
<fulat2k> arrrghhh: hmm.. odd.  haven't had much probs with it.
<cn28h> Hm, nope.  Still looks like GTK
<arrrghhh> i can see how the 3.5 -> 4.1 change it kinda like xp -> vista.  but it is NOT vista.
<arrrghhh> cn28h, you mean qt?
<arrrghhh> qt4?
<aiden> Hey all - updated to 8.1.0 today, panels and others are glitchy, anyone know the apt-get to roll back to 8.04?
<fulat2k> arrrghhh: i'm still not getting used to vista dude.  it's in my new studio 15, but i'm gonna install kub 8.10 when i have the time.
<cn28h> arrrghhh, I have GTK set to obey my KDE/Qt4 styles, but it doesn't seem to be doing that
<arrrghhh> fulat2k, i hate vista.  i don't think my work is ever going to it, we still use netware.
<arrrghhh> cn28h, yea never really has.
<cn28h> arrrghhh, it seemd to do it on KDE3 with Hardy okay :S
<arrrghhh> lol.  if you say so.
<arrrghhh> i just let everything be qt, seems to work out ok.
<arrrghhh> i kinda went with a feisty titlebar theme tho.
<arrrghhh> i always liked having the red "x" haha.
<fulat2k> arrrghhh: :D  no idea about netware.  vista still isn't able to sleep properly in my studio.  such simple thing...... and somehow it kinda hangs a bit here and there.
<arrrghhh> fulat2k, it's an ugly beast.  m$ oses are just getting more bloated and slower and more ppl are like... hrm... apple... linux... lookin pretty sweet.
<hazzy> Meh, I made a pledge long ago to never buy another M$ product
<arrrghhh> i'm stoked for samba4 if that ever comes about
<Knock> Hello! Is there a way to create a bootable USB-Stick of Kubuntu 8.10? The how-tos of the previous versions do not work any more.
<arrrghhh> i've never _bought_ a m$ product.  it was kinda forced on me when i bought my laptop tho.
<fulat2k> arrrghhh: unfortunately true. thought i could give vista try after SP1.  but nooooooooo......
<arrrghhh> Knock, bootcd i think does.... at the the ubuntu 8.10 livecd does.
<arrrghhh> fulat2k, no.  poo.
<Knock> arrrghhh: How?
<aiden> (Newbie Question Ahead)
<arrrghhh> they didn't redesign the file system.  it's still ntfs = fragmenting POS.
<fulat2k> Knock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<fulat2k> Knock: i used unetbootin myself.
<arrrghhh> unetbootin?
<aiden> --Can someone help me with this?  Updated to 8.1.0 today, panels and others are glitchy, anyone know the apt-get to roll back to 8.04?
<fulat2k> arrrghhh: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<arrrghhh> hrm.  yea i'm already there lol
<arrrghhh> what i want to do is get my ubuntu server to pxe boot computers!
<oslo> hi, after a fresh intrepid ibex install i'm stuck with a 800x600 screen ration @ max & no nvidia-glx 96 .....
<oslo> is there a solution ,!?
<oslo> it seems xorg.conf isn't used like it was in the past - - -
<arrrghhh> oslo, have you tried the restricted drivers method?
<Tann> Could anyone help me get my nvidia graphics card's 3d support working? (Personally I don't really like ththese new nvidia drivers)
<arrrghhh> yea... Xorg is pretty much not using it unless it *needs* to.
<oslo> arrrghhh> no restricted drivers appear in the restricted drivers windows .... :/
<arrrghhh> yea my new nvidia drivers don't work.  i can't get separate X screens to work.
<arrrghhh> oslo, and you've purged all the nvidia-blah packages?
<arrrghhh> have you ever installed it manually?
<arrrghhh> or the envy etc
<oslo> arrrghhh> just installed once by apt because it wasn't showed in restricted drivers windows
<oslo> it's still not shown
<billyd> I don
<arrrghhh> oslo, did you purge all those things i mentioned?  and you didn't do a manual install or use envy?
<oslo> (& @ boot it tells failed for loading nvidia 96 )
<nejode> arrrghhh: legacy cards are not supported anymore: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<billyd> I don't seem to be able to print odd and even pages now that I "upgraded" to 8.10.  Is this a change in CUPS or what?
<oslo> arrrghhh> i'm removing by apt all the nvidia-* just right now
<arrrghhh> nejode, i have an 8600gt...
<polk_> hi, i got kubuntu, via apt from my ubuntu desktop
<polk_> and i hate it. so i want to remove it and all its dependencies, all kde apps and everything else that it requires aor uses
<polk_> so, can you tell me how to do this
<Knock> fulat2k, arrrghhh: Thank you 2! Unetbootin finally works.
<nejode> arrrghhh: well, that one should work with the 177 driver
<Knock> CU!
<arrrghhh> Knock, cool.
<polk_> ...
<deftone> is there an ultimate ubuntu irc channel ??
<oslo> arrrghhh: it's done all nvidia*'s apt removed & still no restricted drivers shownd up
<arrrghhh> nejode, i'm using the 177 driver.  it *works*... but not like it used to.  i can't get separate X screens, it breaks X.  it doesn't show the nvidia thing when X starts... i assume the driver is installed properly.
<oslo> - - -
<fulat2k> deftone: uh... #ubuntu? :D
<nejode> arrrghhh: I'm really busted...I have an MX-4000 on one machine and an X300 on the other
<arrrghhh> oslo, the 96 driver isn't compatible with the version of Xorg in 8.10.  go back to 8.04 or use the nv open source/non-accelerated driver.
<arrrghhh> nejode, stick with 8.04 or use the nv driver haha.
<oslo> arrrghhh>ok so with the nv driver how could i have a screen ratio bigger than 800x600 ???
<arrrghhh> oslo, you should be able to get a bigger screen size.  change to the nv driver and configure xorg by hand my friend.
<nejode> ...after almost 4 years they're slowly pushing me out of *ubuntu
<oslo> arrrghhh> my xorg.conf with intrepid isn't like it was with hardy
<oslo> nejode: :)
<nejode> arrrghhh: have you tried with nvidia-settings?
<oslo> nejode: yes, it's keeping the original one
<arrrghhh> nejode, yes.  i like that applet... i got it working with twinview ok... main monitor isn't at max res but the HD monitor is.  separate X screen configured thru nvidia-settings breaks X.
<oslo> arrrghhh> wich section do i change ?
<arrrghhh> i saved my xorg.conf from 8.04, but obviously that's kinda useless.
<nejode> oslo: that problem is all over the place, editing the xorg.conf file does nothing
<ericsome> Hi anybody here using the new version of kubuntu ?
<arrrghhh> i think everyone is
<oslo> nejode> it was i think i've seen
<ericsome> Whats it Like ?
<oslo> ericsome> 800x600 & no 3D acceleration on my old system :)
<billyd> It's got some problems
<ericsome> How long will it be supported ?
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<arrrghhh> is there a configuration utility for kwin?
<ardchoille> I supported it for about an hour
<billyd> I think 18 months
<oslo> How long will it take to be supported on my hardware ? ;)
<ericsome> You say it has a few problems might hang on for a while to hardy heron then
<arrrghhh> oslo, dunno.  use 8.04 for now i'd say.
<DaSkreech> !irc > bluecopper
<oslo> i guess i'll have to stay on LTS
<ericsome> Ok Thanks for the tip !
<arrrghhh> i don't think kubuntu 8.04 is an lts release... just vanilla ubuntu is.
<billyd> Things shoooould improve when KDE 4.2 comes out in Jan(?)
<sd32> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arrrghhh> billyd, i don't see why they would be worse.  4.1 was way better than 4.0.
<nejode> I'll stay with Hardy for a while until I find a distro that'll support old hardware... mandriva maybe?
<billyd> Firefox opens off line - even when config file syas opren online
<billyd> You can't print odd and even pages
<billyd> There is no decent scanner program
<Dragnslicer> Am I the only one that thinks the icon for Konversation 1.1 is fugly?
<billyd> Bluetooth has problems
<ericsome> I use gimp for my scanner that ok
<arrrghhh> nejode, i don't get why nvidia-settings works fine with twinview but separate X screen breaks...
<billyd> I may try that
<Search4Lancer> help needed: I just upgraded to 8.10, and now my eth0 (wireless) is missing
<russlar> eth0 was your wireless?
<Search4Lancer> yeah
<russlar> what does ifconfig -a list for interfaces?
<Search4Lancer> couldn't tell you... I'm running dual-boot under XP right now
<nejode> arrrghhh: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Is_KDE_4.1_for_you%3F  ... in the graphics performance section
<russlar> and?
<Search4Lancer> and it'd take me about 10 minutes to get an answer for you on that :-)
<Search4Lancer> I know, I'm not much help in helping myself right now...
<russlar> wasn't @ you
<russlar> but yeah
<arrrghhh> nejode, that's not my issue...
<billyd> Search4Lancer
<arrrghhh> but nvidia does need to fix their drivers.  wait did i use a different driver before?
<billyd> Check and see if you have eth1
<Search4Lancer> billyd: I do have eth1, that was always the wired
<russlar> s4l: do you know if you have a device called wlan0?
<nejode> arrrghhh: the truth being said... 3D support in Intrepid sucks
<billyd> I had LAN on motherboard that went out and I disabled it and put in a card and it was recognized as eth0
<arrrghhh>  nejode did the 177 driver come out for the new xorg?  it seems the issues are not intrepid itself but the new xorg...
<billyd> When I upgraded to 8.10, I had only eth1.  I ended up configuring it and using it
<Search4Lancer> russlar: not that I'm aware of
<Search4Lancer> iwlist scanning and iwconfig both give eth1, pan0 (which I've never had before), and another that I can't remember
<nejode> arrrghhh: OK, but those are issues that should not come out in a new (and very publicized) release
<billyd> Also there is said to ne e need to diddle a config file.  The Firefox file seems to be correct to open online, but that isn't what happens and Nework manager tells me eth is didabled when I'm online
<arrrghhh> nejode, i know.  the old driver worked fine.  i don't see why nvidia released a new one unless they were forced due the the Xorg update...
<arrrghhh> i kinda hate xorg...
<nejode> ...I fear that Intrepid is comming to be something like Cononical's Vista
<arrrghhh> kinda wish there was another option haha
<arrrghhh> oh it's not anywhere near that bad.
<Adam24> Hey everyone!  This is Adam24 again, signing in via Kubuntu 8.10 (KDE 4.1) LiveCD! :D
<nejode> *Canonical's
<billyd> If you have eth1 and can use it go to Konsole and enter "sudo dhclient eth1"
<Search4Lancer> okay, then what?
<billyd> That configure eth1
<billyd> I still have to enter it every time I boot up though.  There is something beyond that and there ae directions I believe in Kubuntu Forums for diddling a config file somepleace
<Adam24> I'm back
<Adam24> how do I install web browser plugins using Konqueror?
<patto> Hi
<patto> any knoes were to find instruction to install kubutu on a Dell latitude?
<grant931> how can I program þ to show up on my keyboard when I hold down alt gr + t + h?
<grant931> I am using a U.S. QWERTY keyboard
<billyd> If it's a laptop there are sites especially for laptops.
<grant931> desktop
<DaSkreech> Hi-o!
<billyd> I doubt anyone knows a thorn if they see one grant
<grant931> I'm trying to bring it back
<grant931> ;)
<DaSkreech> aiden: 8.10
<jmichaelx> grant931: i was just getting ready to make a post on the forums about thorn
<jmichaelx> grant931: in reply to a threas that maybe you started
<jmichaelx> thread*
<grant931> I have contributed a lot to that thread :)
<grant931> but LaRosa made it
<billyd> I think in some program there was a way to enter odd stuff, but you had to type in the numerical equivalent on your keypad
<billyd> If you are using a word processor there is probably a way
<jmichaelx> grant931: i plan on adding to the thread tonight yet.
<DaSkreech> Dragnslicer: Change it?
<sparr> knetworkmanager says that my eth67 interface is disconnected, and wont connect it.  i had to run dhclient from a console.  suggestions?
<jmichaelx> grant931: you know how you sometimes see "ye olde 'such and such' shoppe"?
<jmichaelx> i realize this is all extremely OT
<jmichaelx> ^.^
<billyd> ye - was a printing convention for The 0 the e was in the arms of the y
<DaSkreech> Anyone any good with Wine?
<billyd> the e was in the arms of the y
<grant931> jmichaelx: yes
<jmichaelx> billyd: well, in most cases "ye" was never really used.
<jmichaelx> there was never an article called Ye
<jmichaelx> what that is based on is people seeing thorn, and mistaking it for a Y
<grant931> how do you confuse thorn with a Y?
<hazzy>  The kiss that is given by the bride to the groom at the end of the wedding ceremony originates from the earliest times when the couple would actually make love for the first time under the eyes of half the village!
<grant931> it looks the most like a P
<jmichaelx> grant, not the way it was often written (or carved) in later times
<grant931> hmm
<jmichaelx> grant931: if you are ever in new england, like near plymouth rock, look at the cemeteries.... thorn is used repeatedly, but if you didn't know what it was, you would very likely mistake it for a Y
<billyd> Gots to go.  Take care
<grant931> hopefully the þorn will only be an american english thing. We don't want the damn Brits to steal our new alphabet ;P
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> grant931: thorn was so often written in that style that looked like a Y, that sometimes Y was actually used... but ti was pronouned like a TH, not a Y. by the way, thorn is still used extensively in icelandic
<grant931> oh yes, I know about it's icelandic uses
<grant931> icelandic probably uses more runic characters than any other indo-european language
<grant931> other than ancient english, of course
<jmichaelx> grant931: it only uses 2 that i know of... and both of those were also used in english in the past
<jmichaelx> faroese still uses thorn also... although not a whole lot gets written in faroese these days
<grant931> true
<grant931> thorn is very odd in that fact that it's lowercase is bigger than it's uppercase
<cinex> hi
<david_> I am trying to watch dvd's are their codecs available for Kubuntu 8.10?
<julio> Hello
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dr_willis> david_,  get the medibuntu stuff :)
<dr_willis> !medibuntu | david_
<ubottu> david_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<julio> Anyones can help me mounting a hard disk on a desktop?
<matisse> hi
<matisse> can anyone tell what can I do to use qtiplot without making it freeze ? I want to plot a 2d function, but it freezes without any error (maybe there's a log, but where?)
<david_> thanks
<dr_willis> julio,  you mount them to a mountpoint. then access them.. whats the specific issue?
<DaSkreech> julio: Technically if you open Dolphin it should be there on the left. Click it to automount
<julio> I'm trying to mount a SATA disc
<DaSkreech> julio: It doesn't exist in Dolphin ?
<julio> fdisk tells me it is on sdb1, sdb2, sdb5
<julio> but wehn I try to mount it, i got the following message
<DaSkreech> julio: type mount
<DaSkreech> just mount
<julio> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<DaSkreech> to see if it's mounted somewhere
<julio> failed to mount  /dev/sdb5
<dr_willis> fdisk tells you the DEVICE you need to properly mount them.. what command are you using?
<julio> I can't see it on dolphin
<dr_willis> Use the command line, mount them.
<julio> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<dr_willis> dont just go clicking around
<dr_willis> I dont see what the dpkg- stuff has to do with mounting a filesystem
<dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/devicename /media/mountpoint
<jmichaelx> grant931: what keys are you using right now to make thorn?
<david_> so basically we are not allowed to watch dvds on Kubuntu?
<sparr> i hate dolphin
<julio> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /media/DHD -o force
<dr_willis> david_,  i watch them all the time.
<sparr> if i uninstall dolphin will kde4 use konqueror for all its file manager stuff?
<dr_willis> david_,  from a LEGAL point of view. the Ubuntu guys can not include dvd playback.
<dr_willis> sparr,  i just set kde4 to use Konq as its default filemanager
<jmichaelx> DVDs are forbidden in kubuntu, you'll have to switch to another DE if you want to watch such contraband!
<jmichaelx> oh, sorry
<dr_willis> jmichaelx,  Huh? I just watch them in mplayer or vlc...
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: NEVER!
<julio> and I also try using mount it using  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/DHD
<david_> contraband that's funny we buys dvd's to watch and we cannot watch them???
<jmichaelx> david_: you can watch them easily
<sparr> 2+2
<dr_willis> I normally just rip them to avi and watch them. :)
<julio> and the answer is that "The device /dev/sdb1 doesn't have a valid NTFS
<jmichaelx> david_: try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'... and see whether or not you can watch your DVDs
<Adam24> How do I install browser plugins using Konqueror?
<dr_willis> julio,  you may be using the wrong device.. what does 'sudo fdisk -l' say about sdb1 ?
<sparr> dr_willis: how?
<jmichaelx> david_: you will have to enable a few additional repositories, however
<matisse> Adam24: try firefox
<ardchoille> I and my friend have our machines behind a router. Mine (Kubuntu) is 192.168.0.4 and hers (Windows XP) is 192.168.0.2. is it possible to mount her machine on a mountpoint on my box? Can mount do that?
<julio> it says : /dev/sdb1   *    1   3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<david_> It says I already have them but Kaffiene does not allow me to watch movies
<dr_willis> sparr,  how to what part?
<sparr> dr_willis: how did you tell kde4 to use konq?
<dr_willis> julio,  that does look likt its ntfs.. could be the filesystem is currupted.. have you booted to windows lately and checked that filesystem
<jmichaelx> david_: kaffeine is nice , when it works. i have entirely quit using it, because it is so often broken. i recommend using smplayer, instead
<dr_willis> !dolphin | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<dr_willis> sparr,  same way we did in kde3 :)
<david_> I'll look into it ;-)
<sparr> i just uninstalled dolphin last time
<jmichaelx> david_: do you have the medibuntu repo enabled?
<julio> that disc was used on windows, then something happened and just stop working the OS (as always) and now I just can't mount it
<david_> don't know have to check
<julio> and when I try to do an scandisk (on windows) it stops at 75%
<jmichaelx> david_: go to http://www.medibuntu.org/ and you will find instructions on how to add the repository to your sources.list, how to add the medibuntu key, and so on
<dr_willis> julio,  that sounds very bad.... I would be backing up anythin gyou can from that disk.
<julio> Yes, I just want the info, and then erase averything on the disc, but I can't take the info if I don't mount the disc
<julio> mmm, do you know any other way?
<dr_willis> there are 'ntfs fixing' scanning tools avail under linux that may  be able to fix the disk so you can mount it.. could also lose the data...
<dr_willis> to be safest, you could 'dd' the whole drive to a file, then try recovery from that copied  filesystem
<dr_willis> if you got the drive space
<julio> what is the drive space?
<julio> that one in GB?
<dr_willis> You would basicially be copying the whold drive to a single file,  so whatever the size of the hd is.
<david_> Thanks guys I have dragon player working now I can watch "Sicko"
 * dr_willis watches Petticoat Junction
<jmichaelx> david_: i still highly recommend smplayer ^.^  -you should give it a try
<dr_willis> I liked smplayer in some ways.. but i seem to use the normal mplayer/gmplayer mainly
<david_> I will thanks
<crxyem> so anyone have any ideas why when I boot 8.10 my wireless does not cennect on default, every time I boot I have to click on the network manager icon and click on the connection to make
<Korlis> I hate intrpid ibex
<Korlis> hey man
<crxyem> Korlis, I thought I did at first, but it grew on me fast, I like it alot
<jmichaelx> dr_willis: i switch back and forth. smplayer seems to play more nicely with compiz on this desktop tha stright up mplayer.
<jmichaelx> than*
<stdin> did you click the "Autoconnect" bix?
<david_> Intrepid is great
<stdin> *box
<Korlis> i upgraded hardy heron to it and then it broke all my packages, dpkg couldn't fix it
<crxyem> autoconnect ??? hmm, I must find this box
<dr_willis> I did have some issues with smplayer under..... vists! doh! :)
<crxyem> Korlis I did a similar update, worked seemlessly
<jmichaelx> vist-what??
<jmichaelx> :-P
<dr_willis> IF vista came with a decent media player.. it would bve a much better OS. :P
<Korlis> i ended up having to re install
<stdin> crxyem: right click knetworkmanager -> Edit Connections -> Edit -> Next -> Next -> Next
<crxyem> stdin, thanks.
<crxyem> must of overlook that like 100 times
<jmichaelx> i would start slamming proprietary OS's, but i have more propietary software installed on this machine than i would like to admit
<Korlis> lol
<crxyem> IF vista didn't require 2GB of ram to run properly, well you get the idea...
<cinex> my laptop can only take 2GB
<draik> Is anyone here still using 8.04?
<jmichaelx> i had to insrall realplayer the other night, in order to watch a video used in a mathematics class i am taking
<condon> isn't really ubuntu related, but could use some help...
<crxyem> I might install 8.04 on another system of mine that's at 6.06
<jmichaelx> draik: i am using one machine with hardy and one with intrepid at the same time right now
<condon> searching for backgrounds in Google images (in firefox)
<jmichaelx> (synergy is the bomb)
<condon> right clicked a link to open in new tab, have a crappy mouse, it ended up clicking on something else, and now I no longer have the images displaying in google and there's nothing to click to follow to the image...
<condon> this ever happen to anyone else?
<draik> jmichaelx: If you don't mind, can you go to your /usr/share/sounds and get me the "YO".ogg file? I can't recall the exact file name, but it has "yo" within the file name.
<smj> Hi folks.  I just upgraded to Intrepid Ibex.  KDE4 doesn't seem to have a way of adding application shortcuts to the panel.  Am I missing something?
<jmichaelx> draik: i'll look right now
<condon> smj, right click, add widgets
<draik> jmichaelx: Thank you
<condon> search for the launcher, just drop the code in to launch and you should be set
<david_> thanks guys take care!
<crxyem> ah, another question re: 8.10, the new adept is there any way to filter the package list?? like you could before so it would only display installed packages, or not installed packages etc...
<K_R_o_m> hi
<condon> crxyem
<jmichaelx> draik: i found KDE_Vox_Yo.ogg and KDE_Beep_Yo.wav
<condon> yes, when you first open it, on the right up top there's a search box
<condon> just to the left you should see a drop-down menu that says "Show: " and defaults to Canonical-maintained applications"
<condon> click that, there's a list of sort criteria (installed, not installed, third-party, etc.)
<K_R_o_m> heh
<K_R_o_m> i use synaptic
<smj> condon: Picking "Application Launcher" gives me another K menu.
<stdin> smj: from the kmenu right-click the item -> add to panel
<condon> sorry, it's not called "Application Launcher"...it's further down the list (I'm in gnome right now so can't picture it..gonna be here a sec?  I'll log in over there and find it)
<smj> stdin: Thanks, that did it.
<jmichaelx> draik: do you need me to send it to you somehow?
<jmichaelx> brb
<condon> Thanks stdin, certainly simpler :)
<smj> I knew there had to be a way.  Thanks condon, stdin.
<draik> jmichaelx: DCC if possible
<K_R_o_m> another question
<K_R_o_m> after upgrade to 8.10 kontact (korganizer) crached
<cinex> how can i unmute the sound without using kmix or aumix ?
<crxyem> condon, I have a search box, and icons to the far left, Sources, Browse ,etc..... , next column, an icon list of accessibility etc.... but no show option
<K_R_o_m> <cinex> dop, alsamixer
<jmichaelx> draik: DCC?
<condon> on the left, near the bottom (sorry, I was in wrong ap) there's a spot that says custom filters
<stdin> crxyem: under the search box there are small icons with the labels: State and Requested
<condon> in ther there's a selection "Community Maintained (installed)
<jmichaelx> draik: by the way, i believe you are the guy that sent me a nice box of PC100 ram a few years ago....
<condon> can also sort by Marked Changes, Missing Recommends, and af ew others
<draik> jmichaelx: Yes, that's me
<K_R_o_m> korganizer chached witch message "Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " but other application works normally
<jmichaelx> draik: i can send you that file a number of different ways, although i am not familiar with DCC
<draik> Email will work, too.
<jmichaelx> ok, you can private your address to me, and it'll be on its way
<russlar> draiK; you ever get your issue from earlier today sorted out?
<draik> russlar: Yes. Thanks to oxdeadcode (sp), we got it resolved.
<condon> That help any crxyem?
<draik> jmichaelx: I've been meaning to ask you, how did the RAM work out for you?
<russlar> draik: nice. what was it?
<condon> also under Status in the same list, there's Installed, Installed (auto removable), Not installed, couple others
<crxyem> nope, I'm sure i'll eventually figure it out. don't seem to see a small icon with labels State and Requested etc...
<condon> "Status" is two buttons above Custom Filters..
<condon> hold on, I'll upload a screen shot for you
<jmichaelx> draik: the file is on its way.
<draik> Thank you, jmichaelx
<crxyem> that would be great condon
<jmichaelx> draik: the RAM was great. i have a few machines using some of it personally, and have used some of it in linux machines that i have set up fpr 2 other people
<jmichaelx> i appreciated tha very much
<david_> I installed smplayer but it does not seem to recognize my dvd player
<stdin> crxyem: are you in Adept Installer "Add / Remove Software" or Adept Manager "Package Manager" ?
<draik> jmichaelx: I'm glad they went to an actual use. They would have been collecting dust on my desk. I may have eventually made a necklace out of them, but computers need RAM more than I need a geeky necklace. I'm glad they worked for you.
<crxyem> ah, it's defenitley the Add/ Remove Software, which would explain why I can't see the options
<jmichaelx> david_: hmmm.... well, it is up to your machine to recognize your DVD ROM, not so much up to your video player
<crxyem> all better now
<crxyem> thanks
<stdin> :)
<david_> dragon player found it but others seem to have trouble
<jmichaelx> david_: you should also install VLC, if you haven't already. i sometimes switch media players around for certain files, until i find one that works
<crxyem> well, that seems to solve all of my learning curve issues with 8.10
<david_> vlc will be where in synaptic?
<russlar> david_: use sudo apt-get install vlc from the terminal
<jmichaelx> david_: yes, or enter 'sudo apt-get install vlc' in a terminal
<condon> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/mmould03/status.jpg
<condon> there's the screenshot for the search criteria
<david_> ok am doing
<corigo> How can I see a list of drivers being used by the system?
<Eldemon> how can arrange items manually in dolphin?
<jmichaelx> condon: what is that hideous desktop environment you are using in that screenshot?
<crxyem> ll
<crxyem> lol
<crxyem> condor thanks, I sorted everything out
<mo> hello
<russlar> condon: gnome?
<jmichaelx> sorry for the flamebait..... can't help myself at times
<matisse> can anyone tell what can I do to use qtiplot without making it freeze ? I want to plot a 2d function, but it freezes without any error (maybe there's a log, but where?)
<russlar> matisse: is there's a log, chances are it's in -/var/log
<crxyem> beat me to it
<condon> gnome
<russlar> condon: gnome?
<condon> yep
<russlar> condon: gnome?
<condon> yes
<russlar> condon: have you tried #ubuntu?
<draik> jmichaelx: I got it. It took me this long to access my account. Forgot my password and all.
<jmichaelx> draik: lol, i have accounts like that, too
<crxyem> so when do you guys/gals think well see openoffice 3.0 in the repositories
<condon> I've got KDE, just been playing in gnome tonight.
<draik> jmichaelx: PERFECT! I now have the sound for my konversation notifications
<Korlis> i just installed mint, and i really like the way they did gnome
<draik> I thought it would still be there after the upgrade. Guess not.
<russlar> crxyem: in 9.04
<jmichaelx> draik: i take it that is a sound that has disappeared in intrepid?
<draik> Yup
<crxyem> damn,
<jmichaelx> my prediction is that OO.o will make into the repos some time during intrepid's lifespan
<jmichaelx> crxyem: there are docs around that explain how you can install it right now. it would not be that difficult.
<crxyem> well I don;t think I'll wait for it to hit the repo's, I'm assuming a compile and install ??
<draik> Alright
<draik> I'm all set now
<russlar> crxyem: nope, it's available in .deb
<crxyem> sweet.
<russlar> if you've got 64-bit, look around in the forums
<crxyem> 32bit
<russlar> never mind them
<russlar> have fun
<crxyem> it would be sweet if OO.o set up a bleeding edge repo
<Eldemon> h?ow can arrange items manually in dolphin?
<russlar> no, it woldn't. I don't want bloody seagulls lying around everywhere!
<bill> Hello all
<draik> Hello Bill
<jmichaelx> !hi | bill
<ubottu> bill: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bill> Does anyone know how to configure a video card in kde 4.1?
<russlar> what sort of video card/
<matisse> how do I jump to the next search result in manpages ?
<bill> It's a voodo 3 card..I need to confirure it to 1024..It won't go above 800/600
<russlar> hmmmm..... that's an older nvidia card, right?
<bill> 3dfx card. It's out of a old gateway.
<russlar> dunno
<bill> I had it working befroe I upgraded to 10-8
<bill> I love Linux..Always a challange.
<russlar> yeah... I know support for the GeForce GO and TNT cards went away....
<russlar> dunno about the Voodoo 3
<bill> how do you pick the card? Is that gone as well?
<jmichaelx> russlar: support for the cards is just gone temporarily, isn't it?
<draik> Why would I want to see my dashboard? What is its purpose to it?
<jmichaelx> draik: it's kinda the newfangled way to see your desktop
<jmichaelx> sort of
<draik> Ah
<draik> Being doing it back and forth and not seeing much of a reason/purpose
<russlar> jmichael: don't know
<russlar> read that 3d support isn't compatible with the new x.org
<jmichaelx> russlar: wow, that is disappointing
<russlar> trying to find a link now
<russlar> does anybody else here think kubuntu's website is terrible?
<jmichaelx> what's wrong with it?
<xp-killer> direct me to compiz plz
<russlar> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098638.0
<russlar> no
<Eldemon> how can arrange items manually in dolphin?
<russlar> define "manually"
<Eldemon> my hand
<Eldemon> and my mouse
<russlar> so, you just want to move stuff arond randomly?
<Eldemon> yes
<Eldemon> ^^
<russlar> :<
<draik> russlar: LOL
<Eldemon> i cant move manually in dolphin or konqueror
<russlar> yeah, looks like sorting is turned of
<condon> Anyone figure out different backgrounds for each side of the cube in KDE 4.1?
<Eldemon> how?
<condon> got it working in gnome just fine, but it doesn't take in KDE
<russlar> apparently you don't
<Guest80397> hello, my laptop crashes after I suspend to ram
<Guest80397> tis this a known issue with kubuntu?
<Guest80397> I've tried several fixes
<Guest80397> it's a pavilion dv2000 series
<Guest80397> dv2945se to be persice
<Guest80397> precise*
<Guest80397> anyone there?
<condon> apparently yes, I mean, i got it working in Gnome, just not KDE
<Guest80397> suspending from gnome works?
<russlar> no, condon was referring to a compiz issue he's having
<condon> ah, lol, sorry :)
<russlar> ho old is your laptop?
<Guest80397> got it this summer
<Guest80397> hp pavilion dv2945se
<russlar> what kind of processor?
<xp-killer> how do i get in compiz chat?
<Guest80397> turion x2
<russlar> heheh.... good luck
<Guest80397> why?
<russlar> any chance you know the chipset?
<xp-killer> #compiz
<patto> Hi
<Guest80397> no
<Guest80397> anyway i can find out?
<russlar> amd doesn't support linux very well
<Guest80397> can i identify my chipset from within linux?
<russlar> i'm not surprised suspend to ram doesn't work
<patto> i hvae install kub 8.1 my monitor dont stop to turn of and on anybody knows how to fix it?
<russlar> you're monitor doesn't turn off?
<patto> no it turn on and turn off autom
<russlar> so ti turns on and off randomly?
<patto> yes
<russlar> what sort of computer do you have/
<patto> desktop it seems a problem with the graph card
<russlar> what kind of card/
<patto> with kde 4 on kub 8.04 it dosnt happens
<russlar> yes. X11 changed between 8.04 and 8.10
<russlar> what kind of card?
<patto> is a sis inside a mother board generic
<jmichaelx> ach, sis...
<russlar> good luck with that.
<patto> but with 8.04 everything runs ok
<russlar> [22:20] <russlar> yes. X11 changed between 8.04 and 8.10
<jmichaelx> patto: i would recommend turning to ubuntu forums on this one to see if there is anyone out there who knows of a way to get the functionality you want... i am sure you're not the only one experiencing this
<jmichaelx> patto: just a note, i would recommend never buying another laptop with SIS graphics
<patto> yes im sure im ot the unbique
<jmichaelx> patto: especially if you are planning to stay with linux
<Adam24> anyone know where one can get a version of flash compatible with Kubuntu 8.10?
<patto> ok maybe i have to install a new grahp card is on my desktop
<patto> with my dell latitude i couldnt install kub
<jmichaelx> patto: is the SIS card in your laptop or desktop?
<russlar> @adam: adobe.com
<patto> on my desk is the one come with the MB
<russlar> @adam: sudo install flash
<jmichaelx> ok, if you have SIS onyouir desktop motherboard, i would DEFINITELY recommend investing in another graphics card
<jmichaelx> sudo install flash? i don't think so\
<patto> yeap tks i have a hed ache with this randomly turno offs
<russlar> there should be an apt-get in there
<patto> any way tks
<draik> How do I create a channel with my own password to make it private?
<jmichaelx> Adam24: try 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<draik> !medibuntu | Adam24
<ubottu> Adam24: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jmichaelx> Adam24: i am not sure whether that will get you the newest flash player or not
<draik> jmichaelx: That might help first.
<jmichaelx> draik: yeah, i should have started there.....
<jmichaelx> Adam24: you can also download the .deb from the adobe site... that will be sure to get you the newest flash plugin
<draik> jmichaelx: ;) Just thought I'd help avoid "not found" issues
<jmichaelx> definitely!
<jmichaelx> SIS is a company that should have never come into existance...
<jmichaelx> what horrible graphics cards
<russlar> there are many companies that should never have come into existance
<draik> Enron?!
<russlar> red hat
<jmichaelx> i am not a gamer, so that being said, when i buy a laptop i try to stay with intel graphics adapters. they are not great, but you seldom have compatibiilty issues with linux
<jmichaelx> no, we need red hat
<russlar> why?
<russlar> in the same way we need MS?
<jmichaelx> red hat has contributed/does contribute a LOT to the FOSS world
<draik> We need Multiple Sclorosis?
<jmichaelx> red hat is definitely not in the same realm as MS
<draik> (Ironic, isn't it?)
<russlar> without MS, there wouldn't be any motivation towards making ubuntu a better desktop os?
<draik> And without AIDS there'd be no reason for Trojan-brand condoms.
<jmichaelx> russlar: your k/ubuntu desktop would likely not be as nearly nice as it is without red hat's contributions
<russlar> fair enough
<draik> Motivation through innovation
<jmichaelx> draik: well, there are a few other STDs worth watching out for, lol
<russlar> like children
<draik> jmichaelx: Yeah, like the one where stuff rots off instantly!
<draik> LOL @ russlar
<jmichaelx> draik: yeah, i have heard about that one... thank you, trojan~
<jmichaelx> !
<russlar> so... anybody got a question about kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> probably the greatest contributor to FOSS these days is Sun... then there is red hat, IBM... and as much as i hate to say it, Novell
<russlar> yeah, suse's been a boost
<russlar> I'm still waiting for ZFS to get fully ported to linux, though
<jmichaelx> and novell contributes a lot more than just what you see in suse
<russlar> open solaris was good, but openZFS would be better
<jmichaelx> yeah, although i think we'll start seeing ext4 becoming widely available within the next year or so
<jmichaelx> i am wanintg to install opernsolaris on this machine in vbox
<russlar> yeah....can't wait
<russlar> just slammed my head into ext3's limitations
<jmichaelx> which limitations got ya?
<draik> Sweet! Unreal Tournament 2004 works in Ibex
<russlar> !!!
<jmichaelx> draik: using wine?
<draik> jmichaelx: Nope. Resident install.
<russlar> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jmichaelx> wow
<draik> Unreal Tournament has a Linux install. Not supported by Atari, but it's there.
<russlar> there goes my productivity
<jmichaelx> lol
<draik> Seriously
<draik> The online play is awesome
<Roey> is btrfs a facelift of reiserfs??
<Roey> russlar:  is btrfs just a prettied-up reiserfs?
<jmichaelx> thankfully, i am not a real gamer.... sad thing is that frozen bubble, njam and chess waste enough of my time the way it is LOL
<russlar> don't know
<Roey> ok
<russlar> I hear it's got a heart of gold, though
<Roey> njam from here, jmichaelx?
<Roey> oh, not njan, ok
<jmichaelx> i am way too remedial for the commercial games
<russlar> i found the old BattleChess game on an abandonware site
<luite_> is it possible to use the windows key to open the app launcher (kde4.1, intrepid)?
<jmichaelx> Roey: njam is a primitive OS pacman knockoff
<Roey> ah
<legodude> how do I set up a sd card to automatically mount?
<russlar> forgot how rewarding it was to see your pieces actually kill eachother
<jmichaelx> sudo apt-get install njam
<jmichaelx> njam is actually quite horrible in many ways... badly written, etc.... but i am addicted
<DaSkreech> russlar: Learn your history
<draik> I thought the whole Yahoo issue would have been resolved with Ibex; "Error 1 - Nslookup has failed"
<jmichaelx> what is the yahoo issue?
<a_> www.163.com
<draik> jmichaelx: "Error 1 - Nslookup has failed"
<draik> jmichaelx: It will disconnect at random, then you'll either have lady luck next to you caressing a leprechaun and automatically reconnect or not reconnect at all and you'll get the error message I provided.
<jmichaelx> i guess i have never experienced that
<jmichaelx> and i have NEVER seen lady luck hanging around here at all
<Roey> dammit jmichaelx you've gotten me started on this njam
<jmichaelx> Roey: oh no, i knew i shouldn't have brought it up. i hope you're not married....   if you are, don't tell your wifr who told you about njam
<Roey> hahha
<Roey> now I can't stop
<draik> Did they get rid of Basket?
<Roey> but
<jmichaelx> there are already enough people who hate me
<Roey> alright
<draik> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4848 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<Roey> good night jmes ;)
<Roey> james
<jmichaelx> adios Roey
<Roey> jmichaelx:  by any chance...did you make njam??
<jmichaelx> jmichaelx: no, some russian guy did. there is even an njam2, but it is not open source
<draik> WOOHOO! I have my basket
<Roey> haha ok
<Roey> draik:  ...
<benjamin> is there a place to go to get more widgets beyond what 8.10 ships with?
<russlar> @ben: kde-look.org
<draik> I have created many notes. One of which was how to do many things in Kubuntu Hearty Heroin.
<jmichaelx> benjamin: there are a few more widgets you can install from the repos
<jmichaelx> i am using the weather widget.... although i like liquid weather better
<draik> jmichaelx: What is the difference with the script and binary?
<jmichaelx> draik: script and binary for what? sorry, i am trying to pay attention to several different things
<draik> jmichaelx: Sorry. In regards to the widgets. I was checking them out at kde-look.org and saw both sections.
<benjamin> i just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and i can't seem to find adept manager anymore, was it replaced with something else?
<draik> benjamin: It's still there
<jmichaelx> draik: interesting. i have not looked at plasma widgets at kde look yet
<benjamin> nvm, it's package manager now
<jmichaelx> Roey: you can even run njam in a smaller window if you start it from the command line using the -w flag
<Roey> jmichaelx:  ok
<Roey> thanks
<jmichaelx> that way, you can umm, play njam and chat in irc at the same time...
<Roey> hahahaha
<Roey> I'm going to bed I think
<draik> jmichaelx: Way to help with the start of an addiction!
<russlar> quitter
<Roey> but thanks for showing it to me :)
<Roey> russlar:  /nevar/!!!!
<Roey> good night guys :)
<jmichaelx> i cause problems everywhere i go...
<russlar> cheers
<jmichaelx> night
<draik> G'night
<russlar> @jmich: chaos, panic and disorder. my work here is done.
<jmichaelx> lol russ
<jmichaelx> you're quitting, too?
<draik> russlar: Said as you walk away from the ms hq
<russlar> hehehe
<russlar> not walk, run
<russlar> dodging chairs
<draik> LOL
<legodude> how can I have dolphin always show the full path?
<benjamin> anyone know when openoffice 3 will be released into the repos?
<russlar> @ben: never
<russlar> get the .debs from openoffice.org
<benjamin> russlar: really?
<benjamin> why never?
<russlar> really
<russlar> wasn't done in time
<russlar> it'll be in 9.04
<benjamin> sad
<russlar> would you rather it have been included as a beta?
<jmichaelx> i would be shocked if ooo3 were not added to intrepid by the end of the year
<legodude> and, in dolphin, is it possible to set a default view for all photos, and keep that unless it is specifically changed per folder?
<benjamin> that's more what i'm hoping for
<draik> russlar: Why not? Then you'd have people complaining about having a beta and that they should have kept it out and left it for when it was ready (9.04)
<jmichaelx> draik: amen
<benjamin> i'm fine with it not being in the release, but after it's been out, can't we have it rolled out to us?
<russlar> after it's been tested and vetted
<benjamin> well sure
<russlar> the devs are celebrating having gotten ibex out on time
<jmichaelx> benjamin: people who need a stable desktop for a work environment generally have a high appreciation for conservatism when it comes to adding new, untested software
<benjamin> it looks like they did a good job though, they should be proud
<jmichaelx> although... it makes me wonder about the choice to go with kde4
<russlar> 4.1 is much more stable than 4.0
<benjamin> the plasmoid stuff is cool, but it's a bit slower on this machine than kde3 was
<benjamin> i'm considering switching over to xfce...
<jmichaelx> russlar: true, but it is still far from what i would call stable
<russlar> well, yeah
<jmichaelx> xfce is very nice. i always have kde and xfce installed
<russlar> I've never used xfce
<brewmaster> is there no way to move widgets on the panel in kde4?
<russlar> @beerman: yes, there is
<brewmaster> russlar: how?
<russlar> click on the cashew, then click "unlok widgets"
<brewmaster> russlar: they're not locked
<brewmaster> i can move them around on my desktop
<brewmaster> but not on the panel at the bottom
<russlar> ok....
<russlar> click the cashew on the panel
<brewmaster> (i just added the traditional k-manu, and it's stuck on the far right)
<jmichaelx> brewmaster: click 'panel settings'. it will let you move your icons
<brewmaster> jmichaelx: panel setting just lets me change the size and location of the entire panel
<russlar> click on the cashew on the far right on the panel
<russlar> some stuff should appear above the panel
<russlar> ignore it
<draik> LOL
<russlar> your cursor will turn into an arrow when you hover ofer the panel
<draik> "Yeah, there's some stuff that will come up. Yeah, it looks interesting and tempting to touch, but ignore it"
<SkittleLinux18> benjamin: xfce is a very plain and simple DM. i wouldn't expect to do much with it. however, if you want performance over eye candy, it is an excellent choice
<brewmaster> i have no cashew on the far right of the panel
<jmichaelx> i had never realized that was supposed to be a cashew..... i thought it was like some distorted knockoff og the gnome symbol
<russlar> then your widgets are locked. unlock them
<draik> jmichaelx: Me, too.
<DaSkreech> draik: #basket-devel
<draik> DaSkreech: Huh?
<russlar> cashew, powderhorn, water droplet
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> clubfoot...
<russlar> cat's nostril
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> leaky wineskin
<draik> Whoa!
<DaSkreech> legodude: KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> benjamin: OO.o 3 in 6 months :)
<benjamin> awesome!
<draik> As for a clubfoot, it's deformed with the toes not even touching the foot.
<russlar> yoda's foot?
<draik> LOL
<benjamin> wait
<russlar> ben: 9.04 is in 6 month
<benjamin> that's the next release :P
<draik> LOL
<benjamin> le sigh
<jmichaelx> well, i assumed it was just a footprint of a clubfoot... you wouldn't be able to see all of it
<draik> I was waiting for that!
<draik> Points to DaSkreech
<Guest43932> Hey everyone, I'm having a problem with an external hard drive.  Apparently it was not disconnected properly and I can't seem to force it to mount.  I followed the instructions for the /etc/fstab (or I thought I did), but that's not working either.  Can anyone help me?  I don't have access to a windows machine so I need a Kubuntu solution
<draik> How do I create a private channel?
<DaSkreech> draik: type join #mychan
<Tetracomm> I just installed a program using make install and this is the error I get when I try to run it, help?: http://pastebin.com/d56a830e
<draik> I mean to setup a password and all
<russlar> geust: if it's in th efstab, do sudo mount -a
<DaSkreech> draik: #freenode
<draik> DaSkreech: Any way of setting up a password on a channel of my choice?
<DaSkreech> ^^^
<DaSkreech> Talk to the guys who run the server
<Guest43932> russlar: I am looking in the /etc folder and I don't see anything called fstab, am I looking in the wrong place?
<draik> Thank you DaSkreech
<russlar> @guest: are you in dolphin?
<Guest43932> russlar: That and the command line
<Guest43932> russlar: Found it
<chrisruls00> I need help adding a printer. I have an HP photosmart that uses Wi-Fi to connect directly to the router. How would I install this printer in Kubuntu 8.10?
<Guest43932> russlar: I see the error on /dev/sda1 What do I need to change to force it to mount?
<russlar> error on sda1?
<russlar> what does df -h say that is mounted as?
<Guest73870> when I inserted kubuntu as a live CD, it listed my broadcom wireless as a proprietary driver that it wanted to install (didn't install it).  However, after the installation, it's no longer listed there.
<Guest43932> russlar: Nope, sorry that's just if there is an error it will remount.  The drive is not there
<russlar> sda1 is not mounted?
<russlar> wtf?
<russlar> what do you have mounted?
<Guest43932> russlar: Yes, sda1 is mounted.  I want to mount sdb1
<russlar> id there an entry in your fstab for sdb1?
<Guest43932> russlar: No
<Guest73870> anyone know how i can get the Hardware Drivers panel to reprobe for hardware?
<russlar> make one
<russlar> @guest#2: reboot
<kuadhual> hello all, I got problem with network. I just clean install to kubuntu 8.10. some how it doesn't resolv a host name... but i can ping to an IP number just fine. anybody know a work around?
<Guest43932> russlar: Just type # /dev/sdb1 ?
<Guest73870> i just rebooted
<Guest73870> the light for the wireless button on my laptop is also off
<Guest73870> and the button won't turn it on, works fine on windows.
<russlar> no
<Guest43932> russlar: Ok, sorry...The error says to add this line to the appropriate row in fstab "/dev/sdb1 /media/External HD-1 ntfs-3g force 0 0" but which is the appropriate line?
<russlar> sure
<russlar> now do mount -a
<joe-coder> iwconfig does list my adapter though
<joe-coder> and it shows up in knetwork manager
<russlar> ok....
<chrisruls00> I really need some help.
<Guest43932> It says that the last line that I just added was bad
<russlar> ok
<russlar> so unplug the drive
<russlar> wait a few, then plug it back in
<russlar> see if it comes up
<jmichaelx> joe-coder: what problem are you having?
<Guest43932> russlar: seeing...
<russlar> it's believeng
<Guest43932> russlar: hmmm it says permissions denied
<russlar> sudo chmod 777 whatever/it/is
<kuadhual> can anybody help me with network configuration?
<Guest43932> russlar: Ok, I entered "sudo chmod 777 /dev/sdb1" but still denied, I was supposed to enter something else?
<joe-coder> kuadhual, I need the same
<DaSkreech> How do I make a new Archive with Ark?
<jmichaelx> joe-coder: i was asking what problem you were having
<russlar> you can't change permissions on the device file
<russlar> you have to mount it as root
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: What are you trying ?
<Guest43932> daskreech: I'm trying to mount an external HD that was improperly removed from another system
<russlar> @da: guest is trying to mount a disk
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Where to?
<kuadhual> joe-coder: what proble do you have
<DaSkreech> !tab | russlar
<ubottu> russlar: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: I don't know what the answer to that is...I just want to be able to view the files on the drive
<russlar> DaSkreech: good to knkow
<joe-coder> i have broadcom wireless on my laptop, can't get the hardware drivers panel to detect the proprietary driver and install it.  it showed it on live boot but after install it no longer shows it as an option.
<Guest43932> It still says the last line that I added to the fstab is bad
<russlar> Guest43932: you need a mountpoint for the drive
<jmichaelx> chrisruls00: i know how to set up network printing to access a remote printer connected to a PC, but not a standalone network printer. have you checked the forums?
<russlar> take that fstab line out
<Guest43932> russlar: removed
<russlar> ok....
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Ok do this
<russlar> sudo mkdir /mnt/drive
<DaSkreech> mkdir tempsee ; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 tempsee
<russlar> ^^^^^^^
<DaSkreech> then ls tempsee
<joe-coder> iwconfig shows my broadcom wireless, and so does network manager.
<DaSkreech> russlar: doesn't need to sudo /mnt locally works just as well
<kuadhual> I have a broadcom STA too... but after I activated the restricted driver, I cannot resolv any dadress
<Guest43932> so make the directory in /mnt yes?
<chrisruls00> It easily detected it back on 7.10 but I had to do a clean install recently. I'm thinking I would need to find out it's IP address 1st.
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: No in ~
<kuadhual> it's working fine in 8.04
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: ah, ok
<joe-coder> unfortunately, i don't have an option to activate the restricted driver.
<DaSkreech> we can clean it up later if it works
<joe-coder> where did you go to activate it?
<DaSkreech> russlar: I actually always have a empty Dir in ~ to do quick nasty mounts
<DaSkreech>  :)
<russlar> DaSkreech: that just sounds wrong
<joe-coder> kuadhual: where did you go to activate the driver?
<DaSkreech> Doesn't it? :)
<kuadhual> joe-coder: i'm using jockey
<russlar> DaSkreech: do that in someone else's home
<Guest43932> It came up with errors, hang on I'll pastbin them
<DaSkreech> russlar: That's just wrong
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Great :)
<kuadhual> joe-coder: K Menu -> System -> Hardware Driver
<russlar> DaSkreech: what? have someone else clean up the mess
<jmichaelx> this may be ridiculous, chrisruls00, but you could maybe nmap your network to find your printer's IP address
<DaSkreech> Not with my priviliges they don't
<joe-coder> ok, that's where I was already
<joe-coder> in Hardware Driver
<Guest43932> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest43932> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66601/
<jmichaelx> chrisruls00: have you entered http://127.0.0.1:63 in a browser and checked to see if your network printer is listed?
<russlar> Guest43932: choice 2
<russlar> Guest43932: choice 2
<russlar> Guest43932: choice 2
<kuadhual> joe-coder: I have to activate, reboot, deactivate, reboot a few times before it can install the driver.
<russlar> Guest43932: choice 2
<kuadhual> now I deactivate the driver in my laptop
<jmichaelx> russlar suggests choice 2, Guest43932
<chrisruls00> I found it already in my routers DCHP list. I just printed a test page and that worked so I think I am good to go.
<jmichaelx> chrisruls00: awesome
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Whats the issue with the drive again?
<Guest43932> russlar: I tried that by adding it to the end of the fstab list, but it said it was wrong...I also tried doing the first optiong (I guess that's choice 2a) and still didn't get it
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: It was improperly disconnected from another computer
<jmichaelx> i think that should have been http://127.0.0.1:631 , but oh, well
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: So you haven't had any problems with the drive on other computers?
<Guest43932> Maybe it's because there was not mount point then?
<russlar> DaSkreech: got yanked from winduhs without being properly ejected
<Guest43932> Nope, and none on this one until the plug was pulled prematurely on a windows machine
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Was it writing to the drive at the time?
<kuadhual> anybody else have any suggestion?
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: no, it just gets pissy if you pull it without ejecting
<Guest43932> Hey I got it!
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Yeah 2 will work
<Guest43932> I think the problem was there was not mount point created for it
<DaSkreech> That would be correct
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: You can unmount it properly with sudo umount tempsee
<Guest43932> So can I now (properly) disconnect and reconnet at will?
<DaSkreech> then rmdir tempsee to clean up
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: after you sudo umount tempsee then yes
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: I must be doing something wrong it says unmount:  command not found
<jmichaelx> 'umount'
<jmichaelx> no 'n'
 * kuadhual moving on
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Worst named command of all time
<DaSkreech> umount
<DaSkreech> not unmount
<kevbuntu_> ok i am having a problem in Kubuntu
<kevbuntu_> hahaha
<kevbuntu_> i posted this thread:
<kevbuntu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6093196#post6093196
<russlar> DaSkreech: touch?
<kevbuntu_> but maybe someone can help me here
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: still having trouble here.. I'm in this /tempsee dir and I am typing sudo umount
<jmichaelx> i know the command is 'umount', but i still type unmount off and on when using that command
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: no luck
<DaSkreech> russlar: What about it?
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: You can't umount if yo uare in it
<russlar> worse named than umount?
<DaSkreech> russlar: Nope umount is worse
<condon> alrighty, got four bg images running just fine...now I've got no menus and no ability to right click to do anything... anyone know what I might have fudged up?
<DaSkreech> MMMM fudge
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: can You walk him through an unmounting ?
<russlar> gorramit, now I'm hungry
<Guest43932> Woo it works!
<Guest43932> rm tempsee
<JR2CooL> Hey peeps, sorry if this question has already been asked, I just entered. I have no sound with kubuntu 8.10
<russlar> did you umount it first?
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: rmdir
<DaSkreech>  asumming that Guest43932 is a he :)
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: There we go...and yes, a he
<russlar> DaSkreech: there are no females on the internet, remember?
<jmichaelx> ok, what are you trying to unmount.... sorry, i am watching friday's democracy now, chatting in irc and playing njam at the same time
<DaSkreech> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<Guest43932> Thank you both for your help...I wouldn't have figured that out on my own
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Ok .. umm you did umount it first right ?
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: Shouldn't need to but it's really quick for repair operations
<Dragnslicer> The Internet: where men are men, women are men, and girls are FBI agents
<condon> anyone rund kde 4.1 with multiple bg images?
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: Yes, of course
<JR2CooL> can anyone help me get sound
<DaSkreech> condon: in 4.2 I think outside of using activites
<DaSkreech> No wait you can do multiple BG now
<DaSkreech> Guest43932: it's simply mkdir something; sudo mount /dev/device -t filesystem something
<DaSkreech> Off you go fixing stuff
<condon> I edited plasma-appletsrc, background color from 0,0,0 to 0,0,0,0 and turned on Wallpaper plugin in compiz
<condon> restarted x
<DaSkreech> condon: Compiz would be the issue I guess
<Guest43932> DaSkreech: Already writing it down...thank you again
<condon> now I've got my multiple backgrounds, looks nice, just no menus or ability to right click on the desktop
<Guest81424> in setting up my wireless in network manager, (WPA), whenever I change the shared key, it doesn't stick.
<condon> how can I tell from consol what version kde I've got?
<joe-coder2> the key is an 8-digit alpha-numeric
<DaSkreech> condon: Ahhh I should know that...
<joe-coder2> however, the shared key field is pre-populated with a long hexadecimal string
<julian> does anyone knowk how to open .chm files on okular?
<russlar> julian: dont. install kchmviewer
<DaSkreech> condon: kde4-config --version
<DaSkreech> condon: or kde-config --version if not on KDE4 yet
<julian> but okular is able to open that kind of files?
<julian> i'm trying to avoid kde3 apps
<condon> says 1.0...where do I get 2?
<jmichaelx> i was thinking that okular was supposed to be able to view chm files...
<condon> sorry, 1.2
<DaSkreech> 4.1.2 ?
<condon> yep
<DaSkreech> That's the latest version
<condon> oh, ok
<chrisruls00> What program out there will extract rar files? Ark isn't working
<DaSkreech>  1.3 comes out in two days or something
<jmichaelx> chrisruls00: it works best to use 'unrar' from the command line
<chrisruls00> ok, thanks
<jmichaelx> chrisruls00: to unrar to your current directory, use 'unrar e filename'
<JR2CooL> guys i need help getting my sound to work
<JR2CooL> any takers
<julian> thanks russlar
<julian> :P
<russlar> np?
<chrisruls00> It worked, thanks.
<jmichaelx> yw
<DaSkreech> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in intrepid
<chrisruls00> (Although I had to install unrar first)
<DaSkreech> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8.2-1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 244 kB
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<russlar> bug!
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jmichaelx> i did not realize that unrar was nonfree
<DaSkreech> There used to be a free version. Guess it died
<jmichaelx> that is sad
<russlar> they took unrar's freedo m
<jmichaelx> i would like to truly know the amount of nonfree software/firmware/etc i have installed on this machine
<julian> rms
<jmichaelx> i could ask rms to check this machine out, but i think he's fairly busy these days
<jmichaelx> he'd just hand me a gnewsense install CD, and tell me to start over
<russlar> or ask you to work on hurd
<sparr> grr @ kubuntu pushing new ktorrent with less features
<russlar> grrr@god for pushing creation with its flaws
<sparr> funny
<julian> i mean, rms is not a
<julian> n app?
<sparr> every time i upgrade en masse, i regret it
<shadowwulf> question,.....updated my kubuntu...had 6 updates... sound was working ...now it is not ,.,suggestions ?
<julian> excuse me
<julian> is vrms
<russlar> kernel was an update?
<shadowwulf> any ideas how to get my sound back ?
<shadowwulf> help would be a good thing.. otherwise i will think i will have to reinstall
<jmichaelx> shadowwulf: this sounds like an issue for the ubuntu forums
<shadowwulf> but i installed kubuntu
<sparr> shadowwulf: try #ubuntu for non-kde-specific problems
<jmichaelx> shadowwulf: you need to know the exact audio adapter you are using... there may already be an answer there
<shadowwulf> ok
<sparr> shadowwulf: kubuntu and ubuntu are the same OS with a different GUI
<shadowwulf> ok
<sparr> ditto xubuntu, medibuntu, mythbuntu
<russlar> ubuntu muslin edition
<favro> medibuntu is a distro is it...?
<shadowwulf> ok thank you
<ardchoille> favro: medibuntu is a repo
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<favro> I know
<ardchoille> oh, I see now, sorry
<favro> :)
<sparr> russlar: you realize that "muslin" is a type of fabric used to make curtains right?
<russlar> sparr: you realize it's 0020, and the m and n keys are right next to each other?
<russlar> right?
<ardchoille> haha
<sparr> sorry, too used to making fun of ignorant americans for that mistake
<russlar> yeah, well
<jmichaelx> will there be an ubuntu polyester edition?
<favro> shadowwulf: I start with   alsamixer   in konsole and make sure all are turned up
<russlar> jmichaelx: ubuntu travolta edition
<jmichaelx> i'd rather have a beegees' edition
<draik> Ibex looks like an emo edition
<jmichaelx> maybe even screamo
<russlar> ibex looks like a coffee stain
<draik> I read that as a coffin stain.
<draik> I think I prefer mine.
<sparr> it bothers me how much weight people put into things as silly as the default theme in a new [k]ubuntu release
<sparr> completely ignoring the important stuff.  wtf does it matter that the desktop is grey instead of blue??
<russlar> it bothers me how much weight people put into themselves
<sparr> oh look, we made the BUTTONS BIGGER!
<russlar> hey now
<jmichaelx> i was SO unbelievably pissed about having to switch to kde4 in order to upgrade to intrepid... but it is starting to grow on me. however, i still think they should have waited at least one more release to do this (at least)
<draik> I like elevator buttons!
<russlar> MS Office 2007's interface is teh shit!
<favro> this all sounds like it belongs in #kubuntu-offtopic
<favro> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jmichaelx> favro: or maybe even better channels than that..
<jmichaelx> there are still nazis in kubuntu-offtopic
<sparr> kde4 is almost ready
<draik> KDE4 has been out.
<sparr> another 6 months and it will not be missing any of the functionality that kde3 had 2 years ago
<sparr> which is to say, the functionality that kubuntu had up until a week ago :(
<ardchoille> you know you can always switch/upgrade/install Intrepid and use a window manager instead of kde4. There are lots of window managers available and the most popular ones are in the repos.
<shadowwulf> it says my master is off ...how do i turn it on ?
<ardchoille> fluxbox, enlightenment, openbox, windowmaker.. I can't really decide which one I want :)
<sparr> is kde3 included in your "the most popular ones"?
<sparr> or kwin[3], if you want to get picky
<ardchoille> kde3 is not a window manager
<ardchoille> oh, no
<sparr> i want kwin v3, kicker v3, etc.
<sparr> there is so much stuff i did last week that i cant do right now with kde 4
<favro> shadowwulf: you can use the scollwheel or + button to turn it up - arrows to move to it
<jmichaelx> i have a younger brother who is of the conviction that windowmaker is still the very best window manager ever
<ardchoille> sparr: looks like you have a lot of compiling to do :)
<favro> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<holycow> hi
<holycow> what versio nof kde is default in ibex?
<favro> kde4
<jmichaelx> !hi | favro
<ubottu> favro: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<draik> KDE4
<sparr> favro: oh, the support questions will be coming when i start mixing hardy packages into my intrepid :)
<ardchoille> kde4.1.2
<sd32> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<holycow> really?
<holycow> k.
<sparr> hardy and edgy
<ardchoille> sparr: hahaha
<sparr> mixing distros is tedious
<sparr> if im going back to get kde3 from hardy, i might as well pick up xmms from edgy while im back there
<shadowwulf> apparently <shift>
<shadowwulf> apparently <shift> + isnt doing it
<holycow> is it possible to remove packages via apt with a wildcard of some sort? i need to get rid of the old kde4 packages from hardy
<ardchoille> shadowwulf: volume?
<shadowwulf> all up
<russlar> holycow: why?
<favro> shadowwulf: try the up arrow in alsamixer
<jmichaelx> sparr: there is someone maintaining a kde3 repo for kubuntu intrepid... look in the forums
<draik> It's getting late and I have a long day tomorrow. G'night everyone. holycow, your name ROCKS!
<holycow> lawl
<jmichaelx> gute nacht, herr draik
<sparr> holycow: apt-get remove *foo*
<ardchoille> holycow: you could always find the most base package that kde4 depends on and remove it with --auto-remove and that should take all of kde4 out with it
<sparr> check the list it generates twice
<shadowwulf> have tried that ... does not work....
<holycow> sparr: there is no easy way to remove an entire de, would be nice to use a wildcard of some sort *-kde4 for example without having to bash script it
<shadowwulf> one of the updates broke the sound
<holycow> ardchoille: maybe, hard to know which one is the base library at this point
<favro> shadowwulf: in konsole type   aplay -l   to see if the card is used
<jmichaelx> you could open up synaptic and just manually select all of the kde4 packages you want to remove. it may be a bit tedious, but it wouldn't take more than 5 minutes to do, i would imagine
<ardchoille> holycow: open a terminal and type:  apt-cache search kde4 | grep lib
<shadowwulf> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<shadowwulf> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861 Analog [ALC861 Analog]
<shadowwulf>   Subdevices: 0/1
<shadowwulf>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<shadowwulf> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC861 Digital [ALC861 Digital]
<shadowwulf>   Subdevices: 1/1
<shadowwulf>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<shadowwulf> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]
<shadowwulf>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jmichaelx> shadowwulf: ......
<shadowwulf>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ardchoille> !paste > shadowwulf
<ubottu> shadowwulf, please see my private message
<jmichaelx> don't do that
<favro> shadowwulf: there is a wiki for your card
<favro> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mifunya> Hi All
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadowwulf> i dunno
<shadowwulf> how do i check
<shadowwulf> it was working when i first installed ,..,now it doesnt workj
<favro> shadowwulf:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<favro> try that
<holycow> looks like aptitude accepts ~n as a wildcard option
<holycow> neato
<jmichaelx> what i would like to know is what the hell they did to adept.... talk about massive fail
<holycow> kinda fugly eh?
<holycow> yeah needs work
<jmichaelx> fugly is fine with me.... but how functional is it? i cannot even figure out how to just view a list of all available packages, installed or not
<ek> jmichaelx: apt-cache search
<jmichaelx> i have switched to using adept or synaptic
<holycow> yeah synaptic is probably a pretty good model to aim for as far as that is concerned indeed
<jmichaelx> ek, i know... but the purpose of adept is to be a GUI package manager
<ek> jmichaelx: Just open Adept. By default it will show you every available package as well as installed packages.
<jmichaelx> oops.... i have switched to using aptitude or synaptic
<jmichaelx> ek: in kubuntu 8.10, it will not do that by default
<ek> jmichaelx: Ah. I haven't play with that much yet. Just installed it recently at work on Friday afternoon. So, won't be able to play until tomorrow. =/
<jmichaelx> ek: i am not even sure what you can do to MAKE it do that
<ek> jmichaelx: However, I did see that it was different. I did get a list of installed packages somehow though (I think).
<jmichaelx> ek: yeah, we are all just feeling our way around
<ek> jmichaelx: Not sure. I'll check it out though.
<ek> jmichaelx: Indeed.
<jmichaelx> ek: it is very different than the adept from 3.5... and not very intuitive , if youask me
<jmichaelx> well, good night, all!
<jmichaelx> peace
<ek> jmichaelx: G'night.
<ek> jmichaelx: Also, remember that are still going to be massive changes to KDE...
<ek> I'm sure Adept isn't excluded from those.
<Daisuke_Ido> sad thing is i lost a bet concerning adept in kde4
<Daisuke_Ido> i bet someone that it couldn't possibly get any worse in kde4...  i'll never see that $10 again
<holycow> what elk said needs to be kept in mind right
<holycow> kde4 is quite revolutionary on many levels, not everything will be nice and polished right away
<holycow> one of the main things i'm seeing is increased stability of kde4 apps over kde3 native ones ... its purely anecdotal / usage based opinion but so far it has been a very good transition for something so young
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: making a major change to the DE's main package management tool is a good thing, but they went for easier and overshot it all the way to fisher-price
<holycow> the big thing that is yet to get stable is plasma, after that i think we are going to have a very nice user experience
<Daisuke_Ido> and there are some kde4 apps that i like
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: i'm not sure i garee.  i think the important thing to remember is this is linux
<holycow> everything is modular
<Daisuke_Ido> and plasma (being the core of the whole thing) should have been stable at 4.0, that was a massive mistake on the part of the kde team, in my opinion
<holycow> just because the default is fisher price doesn't mean you cant style it to be whatever you want
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: oh, i know, i don't use adept, i've never been able to stand it
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i do most package management from a terminal anyway
<holycow> yeah i think plasma needs some tlc, but i'm loath to complain - foks do this on thier own time and frankly in comparison to tha attrocious vista release kde4 team has done quite well indeed
<holycow> they didn't spend 4 billion dollars either
<Daisuke_Ido> i agree, kde4 has, since .0, made some huge strides
<Daisuke_Ido> and i'm slowly warming up to it
<Daisuke_Ido> just that certain parts i find to be severely lacking
<Daisuke_Ido> best i can do is offer bug reports though :\
<holycow> ditto
<holycow> *nod*
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm going to give amarok 2 a fair shake
<holycow> i was not too happy with the early releases, it really has come around to be something quite nice already
<Daisuke_Ido> even though i'm loathe to do so, i find it's a hideous monstrosity compared to its better sibling.  but my mysql db for amarok is hosed, so i'm going to go ahead and use amarok2 while i work on that
<Daisuke_Ido> the question is: does a music player really need the extra panel?
<Daisuke_Ido> three panes is a bit overkill
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: well you can say that about any app
<holycow> every interface is really nothing more than an editorial decision by authors against a particular piece of software
<holycow> theoretically one can break down the entire de experience to a whole bazillion widgets
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<holycow> and just give youa blank canvas to drag and drop functionality and attach behaviours
<isaacj87> #ubuntu-forums
<holycow> it's just too hard to do that right now
<holycow> i think we will see that when the next generatio nof high level interactivity/programming starts to be created
<binMonkey> i'm looking to buy a wireless usb.  any suggestions for one that's supported?
<holycow> binMonkey: google is your best bet there my friend
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: yet in this case i'm talking about a decision to scrap a design that is much beloved by a majority of linux users, and probably plays a big part in why those users use amarok in the first place
<Daisuke_Ido> iow: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<holycow> we can give you specific things we bought  but i think the ubuntu wiki has a list of supported devices
<holycow> thats going to help you much more
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: heh well people still use winamp
<binMonkey> let me try another way.  are any of using wireless usb?  was it supported out of the box?
<Daisuke_Ido> but as i said, i'm going to give amarok2 a fair shake and see what i think after a week of using it
<Daisuke_Ido> binMonkey: did you completely miss what he just said?
<Daisuke_Ido> <holycow> we can give you specific things we bought  but i think the ubuntu wiki has a list of supported devices
<Daisuke_Ido> read the wiki
<Daisuke_Ido> it has a list of supported devices
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: they didn't change amarok too much, looks like they are keeping the core of the app there
<binMonkey> Daisuke_Ido: no.  i have googled this question.  i am looking for experienced users opinions.
<holycow> but they also aren't doing a find / replace against the api just to port the old app so ... so its giving them opportunity to rethink it as well
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: we'll see :)
<ectospasm> I've got issues with KDE4, should I get in line?
<Daisuke_Ido> i like album grouping, i hate how it gets broken if i remove one file
<holycow> indeed :)
<holycow> ectospasm: depends, most issues are with users applying the wrong expectations against an open source project
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate not being able to automatically sort the playlist by artist or title or album or $tag
<ectospasm> holycow: it just seems like such an unfinished product
<Ashex> anyone else have their volume control break after upgrade?
<holycow> ectospasm: nothing in open source is finsihed
<holycow> where would you get the idea anything is finished?
<ectospasm> Ah, but nothing commercial is finished, either
<holycow> we are all on a perpetual yellow brick road toward perfection
<holycow> ectospasm: BINGO
<holycow> its just got a nice shiny sticker on it
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: it may never be finished, but ffs, it should be usable
<holycow> :)
<Ashex> ectospasm, nah, commercial stuff just spontaneously gains features on release
<Daisuke_Ido> and parts of kde4 aren't yet.
<holycow> it is, i use it at work
<ectospasm> So, I expect KDE4 to be usable.  It's not for my purposes...
<holycow> well you are free to do one of three things then:
<holycow> a) ask for your money back
<holycow> b) help fix it
<holycow> c) go use wiindows
<holycow> :)
<Ashex> d) use another wm
<holycow> its just that i find just as much to complain about on a mac as i do on windows
<isaacj87> ectospasm: I tried out the 4.0.0 series awhile back...and it was difficult to use. The 4.1.x series is a breath of fresh air. KDE 4 is definitely getting better with each new release
<holycow> kde4 is hardly unusuable by my way of thinking
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: for a lot of people, it is
<holycow> it just depends on the expectations you are applying to the de, fo ryou, indeed it may not be ready
<Daisuke_Ido> they released a product that barely qualified as a beta for a .0 release
<ectospasm> isaacj87: do you know how I can customize the panel?  Like even change its position from the bottom to the top?  I tried, and met with utter failure earlier today
<holycow> and thats okay
<holycow> they are free not to use it
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: A lot?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm applying an expectation that they should release it when it's ready, not months before
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a terribly out-of-line expectation
<ectospasm> holycow: to be the frontend to an entire distro though, before it's really ready...
<holycow> well then
<holycow> you are going to be disapoitned
<isaacj87> ectospasm: yeah, simple make sure it's unlocked...then drag it up to the top
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i want a product with features, and not just flash
<holycow> i hardly think that someone doing this out of love and on their own time should give a crap about what you expect :)
<isaacj87> ectospasm: simply*
<DaSkreech> ectospasm: Drag it to the top
<Daisuke_Ido> so i use gnome
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: That's rich :)
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: software doesn't get better with user feedback?
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: it's more full featured than kde4 at this point
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: how so?
<holycow> ectospasm: that sounds remarkeably like people buying an EMACHINE and complaining why ubuntu cant install on it
<isaacj87> ectospasm: the panel is pretty flexible now, you can resize it horizontally, vertically, and stick it anywhere!
<holycow> when its their responsibility to do their research before hand
<brandon_> Hey all!
<isaacj87> brandon_: hey!
<ectospasm> isaacj87: it's not working for me
<holycow> you didn't do your research, cest la vie, find something that works for you
<holycow> no ones forcing you to use it
<ectospasm> holycow: so you're telling me to go somewhere else?  That's pathetic
<holycow> no, i'm telling you to grow up
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: it's still a computer, certain things are expected to work - you're an apologist for kde4's unfinished state, and if you want to back it, that's awesome, but don't put others down for not liking the state of the software.
<holycow> and stop acting like a bitch when people won't spend their free time to please you
<ectospasm> isaacj87: click and drag it?  How do I unlock it?  I only seem able to unlock the widgets...
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: PLus Gnome is at release 24 KDE4 is at release 2
<isaacj87> ectospasm: yeah, unlock the widgets
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: like i said, you are welcome to help out
<holycow> its like voting
<holycow> you don't vote you don't have anything to complain about
<holycow> unless of course its th einternet
<isaacj87> ectospasm: you're on Kubuntu 8.10 right?
<holycow> then of course any psychophant can use it as an excuse to unload
<Daisuke_Ido> i help out in the ways that i can, so i'll feel free to complain, thank you very much.
<holycow> awesome :)
<ectospasm> isaacj87: widgets are unlocked, but it still won't drag to the top.  If I edit settings, I can stretch it, but not move it to the top.
<holycow> thats all that can be asked then
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: I'm asking for complaints and I'm not hearing any :(
<ectospasm> isaacj87: indeed I am
<brandon_> I have just installed Kubuntu 8.10 amd_64 and I have a nvidia geforce 6100 card. My problem is that every time I enable the driver, when I reboot I get nothing but a black screen instead of login screen. can anyone help?
<Wicked> hello all. ive set up nfs between 2 ubuntu machines..i can get it to mount...but i cant write files to the share..says permission denied. any ideas?
<ectospasm> Wicked: wrong permissions on the shares, probably
<ectospasm> you'll probably need to have the passwd files on both machines match up.
<isaacj87> ectospasm: oops! you're right actually. It was on OpenSUSE 11.1 Beta 3 that I had that ability
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: amarok is a half-cobbled mess of crap, the default menu (and all alternatives, save the one they broight from 3) are horribly unintuitive, there's no precision in panel sizing, the apps are missing major features of their 3.x cousins, plasma is admittedly not finished
<Daisuke_Ido> need i go on?
<Wicked> ectospasm, i read somewhere that the uuids need to be the same...in check /etc/passwd and the uid is the same for both users on each machine
<Wicked> and there mounted rw
<isaacj87> ectospasm: they must of backported something from KDE trunk for 11.1 beta
<Wicked> both users have a uid of 1000
<isaacj87> ectospasm: wait! I just did it
<ectospasm> what are the permissions on the shares?
<ectospasm> isaacj87: how?
<isaacj87> okay unlock the widgets...do panel settings
<isaacj87> ectospasm: there's 3 discernable sections
<Ashex> can anyone tell me how to get the quicklaunch back in kde4?
<Daisuke_Ido> Ashex: you can't, it doesn't exist yet
<Wicked> well on computer one the user is mike with uid of 1000 and can read/write to the shares locally. on computer2 the user is roob with udi of 1000 and it cant write to the remote shares.
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Amarok hasn't been released so ..., Use the menu from 3 it's there, Sorry :) , I'd like a better list for that as well, I'm not sure plasma will ever be finished
<Ashex> Aw damnit
<isaacj87> ectospasm: grab the top part and drag up
<ectospasm> isaacj87: sections?  Like the stretching sliders?
<DaSkreech> Ashex: alt+F2 works a lot nicer now though
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: like i said, i'm going to stick with gnome for the time being - i'll retry 4 around 4.2.1
<Ashex> DaSkreech, it definently does look better
<Ashex> still use Katapult though
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Cool. Want to give me the missing features for apps?
<Ashex> I just liked being able to click on the apps i wanted to launch
<isaacj87> ectospasm: let me clarify, there's the panel, there's one section where you can adjust the horizontal length, and the top section that has the options "add widgets"
<isaacj87> ectospasm: grab the top section and drag it up
<DaSkreech> Oooh that' quicklaunch
<isaacj87> ectospasm: did you get it?
<Wicked> i figured it out. was a siple mistake
<ectospasm> isaacj87: no... the "drag up" thing stretches the panel vertically, which is not useful.
<isaacj87> ectospasm: grab it in the middle
<ectospasm> I just had to kill X to get it fixed.
<ectospasm> in the center part?  I'll try it
<isaacj87> ectospasm: don't grab the very top, you'll see the cursor change
<isaacj87> ectospasm: if you grab in the middle of the top section, it'll turn into a 4 way cursor like thing
<brandon_> I have just installed Kubuntu 8.10 amd_64 and I have a nvidia geforce 6100 card. My problem is that every time I enable the driver, when I reboot I get nothing but a black screen instead of login screen. can anyone help?
<isaacj87> brandon_: trying using the Qt version of Envy
<Daisuke_Ido> the fact that this has to be explained in detail shows how unintuitive the new panels are :(
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Agreed.
<isaacj87> brandon_: that should aid you in the process of installing the latest Nvidia driver
<ectospasm> isaacj87: I'm still not getting it.
<dsmith_> 8.10 stable?
<holycow> the new panels are awesome
<holycow> its just people being used to the windows paradigm
<DaSkreech> holycow: Doesn't stop them being unintuitive :)
<brandon_> isaacj87 thanks I'll try
<holycow> once people understand that a panel has a visual way to manage it its much nicer
<Ashex> I have to say
<Ashex> the new adept manager
<holycow> i have a problem with the 'intuitive' idea
<Ashex> completely blows
<dsmith_> heh
<holycow> it doesn't mean anything more than 'that which i'm already used to'
<isaacj87> ectospasm: that's stange, I've moved it to the top, to the right, to the left...everywhere lol
<ectospasm> isaacj87: I got it
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: wrong, it means "easily decipherable without explanation"
<holycow> no, it doesn't
<Ashex> Now I have to learn what these retarded symbols mean to change the results
<isaacj87> ectospasm: sweet!
<ectospasm> I needed to click and drag in the middle of the panel editor popup
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: THough I understand when Gnome Just came out I felt the same way.
<isaacj87> ectospasm: yeah, it isn't obvious how to do it unfortunately
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: what that means is 'i'm daisuke, i assume ALL HUMANS are of equal iq, of equal eq, all humans learn the same way, all humans hav the same culture'
<holycow> and on and on
<ectospasm> isaacj87: I'm not sure if I would have gotten that on my own, thanks.
<holycow> what is intuitive to any subset of those variables (and others) is virtually guranteed to not be intuitive to another
<isaacj87> ectospasm: anytime :)
<holycow> to suggest that something is universally intuitive is to not understand humans very well
<Daisuke_Ido> the fact that people are having problems resizing or moving a panel is proof that it is NOT intuitive on any level
<isaacj87> brandon_: let me know if you have any trouble
<ectospasm> the only intuitive interface is the belly button
<Ashex> Bah
<Ashex> I want to punch the adept maintainer in the balls
<holycow> no the fact you are having a problem understanding complexity simply means you haveto go back to school and study a bit more
<DaSkreech> Ashex: PLease don't
<DaSkreech> Ashex: He worked his ass of to get it in to Ibex for us
<holycow> cognition is not a one dimensional topic of discussion easily disseminated over irc
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, my dear friend ad hominem
<Ashex> DaSkreech, the kde4 version doesn't make sense :(
<Ashex> it's all icons, and there's no button to apply changes
<holycow> Ashex: post a bug :)
<DaSkreech> Ashex: It's very much a work in progress As I said he worked his ass off to make it work at all in time for Ibex
<Ashex> yeaah
<Ashex> yeah*
<DaSkreech> Ashex: There is a changes button
<Ashex> I'm just briping
<Ashex> griping*
<DaSkreech> Go there then click apply
 * ectospasm refuses to look at the history
<Daisuke_Ido> holycow: you might want to refine your arguments.  i call something unintuitive (as evidenced by examples of people having problems with what should be obvious tasks), and you call me stupid, love it.
<ectospasm> did anyone answer Ashex's question about a quicklauncher for KDE4?
<holycow> the argument is refined beyond your ability to comprehend unfortunately
<Daisuke_Ido> ectospasm: yep, it doesn't exist
<holycow> your argument is that intuitive is a variable of 1
<Ashex> DaSkreech, adept manager? There's no apply button
<DaSkreech> ectospasm: no quicklaunch panelby default
<holycow> my argument is that intuitive is a variable of many
<ectospasm> Daisuke_Ido: so how do I add a custom icon to the panel?  Does that feature not exist, as well?
<holycow> anyone that has studied cognition will know the latter is true and the former is not
<Daisuke_Ido> your original argument was that intuitive didn't exist
<holycow> *sigh*
<holycow> okay i'll stop, this is pointless
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Absolute intution
<Ashex> I'm going to be opening 2 reports for adept manger
<Ashex> 1 bug report, and 1 wishlist
<DaSkreech> Ashex: Be descriptive
<Ashex> DaSkreech, I'm going to do fancy screenshots
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<holycow> Ashex: one thing about projects like kde is that people are often surprised how few devs are actually working on some of these projects
<Ashex> I just wish I could install the kde3 adept manager again
<holycow> often there is the impression that it is is a giant effort by a team when it often is just one person hammering out code after work between beers
<holycow> :)
<Ashex> holycow, I've reading up on the development for it, so I've seen how nasty it is on some parts
<Ashex> i've been*
<holycow> yeah *nod*
<ectospasm> holycow: depends on the open source project, really
<ectospasm> Do we eschew the CLI here?
<holycow> *nod*
<DaSkreech> holycow: Like 3 people on Koffice
<holycow> 3?
<holycow> wow
<ectospasm> is that 3 Ubuntu people, or 3 total?
<DaSkreech> total
<DaSkreech> no one from Ubuntu works on Kofice
<DaSkreech>  They barely have anyone working on KDE
<fulat2k> more doesn't mean better :D
<dsmith_> whats the point of koffice?
<ectospasm> fulat2k: no, but it does usually mean more funding
<Daisuke_Ido> fulat2k: doesn't mean worse, either, nice of you to confuse things
<DaSkreech> validation of ODF
<dsmith_> validation?
<isaacj87> dsmith_: fully intergrated office suite i guess?
<dsmith_> I have never used it
<dsmith_> rather pointless
<DaSkreech> If you want a non KDE reason for it to exist
<fulat2k> Daisuke_Ido: it might be if team dynamics aren't good in a large team.  i'm in one in my office which isn't too nice :(
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> dsmith_: Just checking. SO any application you have never used has no point?
<Ashex> you should see the difference of traffic in kubuntu-devel vs ubuntu-devel mailing lists
<DaSkreech> yesitisjustme: no it's not
<Daisuke_Ido> fulat2k: that's true, but without knowing the team in question, that's impossible to figure out
<dsmith_> hahah, DaSkreech nah
<dsmith_> I know other ppl must use it
<Ashex> I've been on the kubuntu-devel list for over a year and it's pretty quiet compared ti ubuntu-devel
<Ashex> to*
<DaSkreech> Well yeah the size in teams is so disparate it's silly
<yesitisjustme> :-D
<DaSkreech> Annoying part is that really effective people on the Kubuntu team are constantly pushed towards working on Ubuntu instead
<Daisuke_Ido> because ubuntu is first and foremost a gnome-based distro...  suse is probably stacked the other way
<isaacj87> I've been using Ubuntu for 2 years now and I find Kubuntu to be quite refreshing :)
 * DaSkreech rants
<ectospasm> I've been using Kubuntu for close to a year now.  I like it a lot
<dsmith_> i like kubuntu better
<DaSkreech> Ashex: How come you are on the devel list?
<holycow> oh kubuntu ... as in not kde  but kubuntu
<holycow> hehe
<Ashex> DaSkreech, I'm a tester
<Ashex> I don't do any actually code contributions, I just hit it with a hammer until it breaks
<fulat2k> Daisuke_Ido: true dat.
<isaacj87> holycow: no, actually Kubuntu. OpenSUSE has nice KDE implentation, but (K)Ubuntu just works better :)
<DaSkreech> Ashex: WElcome!! :)
<ectospasm> My main gripe with GNOME is that they stripped so much configurability out in order to make the interface easier to use (no, editing gconf is NOT a viable option, I'd rather deal with the Windows registry, thanks!)
<Ashex> hehe
<ectospasm> ...so I switched to KDE on Ubuntu and then Kubuntu
<Ashex> I'm kinda pissed I didn't have time to do a full test of Intrepid before release
<fulat2k> ectospasm: is gnome still that way?  haven't used it in a long while
<ectospasm> Ashex: I just plunged in
<Daisuke_Ido> preferring the windows registry over gconf sounds pretty masochistic to me
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks
<ectospasm> fulat2k: I don't know, I'm just saying that was my impression
<Ashex> Normally I'll be working on things at least a month in advance
<isaacj87> ectospasm: did you find a fresh install of Kubuntu is better than just tacking on KDE to Ubuntu, which oddly enough is essentially the same thing?
<Ashex> I think Intrepid has introduced more issues then in other releases
<DaSkreech> isaacj87: Cleaner menu :)
<Ashex> mainly to blame is kde4
<DaSkreech> Ashex: Post LTS
<isaacj87> DaSkreech: definitely. :)
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah KDE4
<holycow> heh, i have konversation fullscreen wtih ff doing a live stream minimized.  its wicked having real time preview of the window when  you mouse over it
<DaSkreech> Yeah that would do it as well
<Ashex> yeah
<Ashex> I have a nice gripe list I use to keep track of bugs
<DaSkreech> 4.2 should be in general livable
<holycow> its those little things you get from a well thought out framework that you get for free that you dont get from other de's ... using kde is just a pleasure
<ectospasm> isaacj87: I found using Kubuntu better simply because it was less complicated, but not much less:  essentially all you have to do from Ubuntu is "aptitude -y install kubuntu-desktop" and you're done (-;
<Ashex> right now I'm trying to think of a good description for the adept manager wishlist report
<Ashex> all I have right now is "Adept Manager interface makes no sense"
<DaSkreech> what's the wish ?
<Ashex> a bunch of suggestions on making the manager more useable
<ectospasm> Ashex: maybe you should phrase it like "Adept Manager should a)... b)... and c)....
<ectospasm> "
<DaSkreech> How about streamline Adept interface ?
<Ashex> whomever the maintainer is, they're trying to make it synaptic
<Ashex> ectospasm, I meant the title, the description is fine for the most part
<DaSkreech> I just want Debtags
<ectospasm> Why not call it "Feature Requests" << Ashex
<DaSkreech> If adept has debtags working then I don't care I'll suffer it
<Ashex> ectospasm, ah, that's the one I was thinking of
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> I'm just going with "Adept Manager is difficult to use in KDE4"
 * ectospasm doesn't know (or care)... he uses aptitude
<stdin> Ashex: that's not a good title, say *why* it is
<Ashex> stdin, there's so many :(
<stdin> maybe add "[Usability]" somewhere in there
<Daisuke_Ido> saying they're trying to make adept into synaptic shows an absolute unfamilarity with synaptic
<stdin> "[Usability] Adept has a difficult UI", then expand in the description
<DaSkreech> Ashex: Listen to stdin
<Ashex> yeah
<Ashex> DaSkreech, stdin is the freakin' guru, of course I'm going to :P
<Ashex> yeah, I'll go with that
 * DaSkreech makes up shirts
<stdin> we know Adept is not perfect, and we don't pretend to think it is :)
<Ashex> [Usability] Adept Manager should have text labels for icons
<DaSkreech> stdin The Guru of Freak!!
<ectospasm> Is adding and removing widgets from the panel broken, or am I just stupid?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: And adept
<ectospasm> ...in KDE4
<holycow> i think maybe its time to write a new package
<holycow> a kde helper package
<DaSkreech> holycow: IT's a plasmoid called the welcome plasmoid
<holycow> one that lets your right click on an app and get direct linkage to the bug tracker and perhaps a todo list
<DaSkreech>  been in SVN since before 4.0
<holycow> so that users can stop complaining and just look up what is going on and where the app is going
<DaSkreech> oooh that would be a neat plasmoid
<holycow> lol DaSkreech lookin for it
<holycow> DaSkreech: i'm not kiddin either, i'm really thinkin abou tit
<holycow> maybe its time to learn how to do plasmoids
<Daisuke_Ido> since when is a user coming here to ask for assistance "complaining"
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a support channel
<stdin> KDE apps usually have Help -> Report Bug, but that currently links the to KDE bugtracker
<DaSkreech> stdin: and doesn't track
<DaSkreech> having it track is valuable I think
<ectospasm> OK, got it to work
<ectospasm> ...although I'm not sure entirely how
<DaSkreech> having it track multiple people visually would be neat and enhance community :)
<DaSkreech> ectospasm: Lock it quick and run!
<holycow> Daisuke_Ido: i didn't mean it that way
<ectospasm> Ah... when you lock one panel, you lock them all!
<DaSkreech> ectospasm: Hmm never considered if that's by design
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> anyone still using kde3?
<holycow> not me, i don't use gnome any more either
 * DaSkreech uses E
<Ashex> well, nuts
<DaSkreech> cashew?
<Ashex> I'll have to setup hardy in a vm to finish this report
<Ashex> eh, I'll take care of it later
<Ashex> bed time anyways
<DaSkreech> night
<dsmith_> well kubuntu kde4 still does what it did earlier
<dsmith_> when I set the correct resolution for my monitor the fonts get big
<ectospasm> should we file bugs with Kubuntu or upstream?
<dsmith_> oh and now I get a big fat whitescreen
<Ashex> ectospasm, file with kubuntu and it will get sent upstream
<dsmith_> rebooted it and its working now
<dsmith_> weird
<ectospasm> Ashex: link
<ectospasm> ?
<Ashex> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug ?
<Ashex> anywho, bed time
<Ash-Fox> Hello, how do I reduce the the CPU usage of xorg in, intrepid? It's currently stuck around 8-18% CPU when running. I've disabled visual effects in KDE, which has helped a lot. But not enough as I'm trying to get a similar footprint that is in hardy?
<Ash-Fox> It's even shooting up to 40% occasionally, this is really annoying.
<dsmith_> how do I install firefox and a host of other programs? I cannot find them *to* install
<Dragonath> dsmith_: have you tried the adept package manager?
<dsmith_> I think I looked there already
<dsmith_> you mean adept installer?
<Dragonath> dsmith_: my adept manager is in the kmenu under system
<Dragonath> I don't know if it's name has changed
<Dragonath> if you type firefox into it doesn't it give you a list of packages to install?
<dsmith_> bunch of addons
<dsmith_> I think I found it
<dsmith_> wow wait a pain
<Dragonath> there isn't a package called firefox-3.0?
<Dragonath> that should be it
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> too hard to find
<dsmith_> should come as default
<Ash-Fox> Even 'firefox' would work.
<dsmith_> there waws no image for it
<dsmith_> question mark
<dsmith_> majority of the software show all questions marks
<Dragonath> you are using 8.10?
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> install a bunch of gnome dependcies
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmm
<Dragonath> kubuntu 8.10?
<dsmith_> no when installing firefox
<dsmith_> and it takes me to the ubuntu page
<dsmith_> hehe
<Dragonath> yeah, but if you are using kubuntu 8.10 you shouldn't need anything with gnome in it to install firefox
<Dragonath> that's what I think anyways
<dsmith_> no, install firefox 3, pulled in a bunch of gnome dep.
<dsmith_> I watched it
<stdin> dsmith_: if you see icons, you're in "Add/Remove Software" not Adept Manager
<stdin> to get firefox without the gnome stuff you need "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install firefox"
<stdin> because apt defaults to install recommended packages
<dsmith_> thanks
<dsmith_> now to find a suitable window manager theme
<Deepthought> what is the command for finding version-number of my kde ?
<dsmith_> ok got a new wm
<dsmith_> how does one rearrange multiple icons?
<bibek> hi about apt-get update
<bibek> say i do it in one computer
<bibek> how do i copy the downloaded meta data in another computer?
<bibek> so that when i do sudo apt-get update in another computer, i dont have to download all of them
<bibek> any thoughts?
<_2> bibek scp root@host:/var/cache/apt/archives/* root@host2:/var/cache/apt/archives/
<bibek> _2 that would copy only .deb files
<bibek> i meant the metadata thats downloaded when we do sudo apt-get update
<_2> bibek scp root@host:/var/cache/apt/* root@host2:/var/cache/apt/
<_2> bibek sorry, scp root@host:/var/lib/apt/* root@host2:/var/lib/apt/
<bibek> _2 thanks will give it a try
<dsmith_> welll..kde4 has come along
<dsmith_> I'll wait 6 months
<dsmith_> maybe longer
<rafi> hello
<rafi> what the french kubuntu irc
<rien-ne-va-plus> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rafi> thx
<dsmith_> merci
<dsmith_> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<rien-ne-va-plus> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<dig> Just wonder anyone install more than 1 language in his/her linux box.
<vasilisa> anyone know why the new version of gwenview has no tool bar, no settings, and no rename option?
<_2> dig it might be more productive to just ask the second question "how do you switch beteww them"
<dig> _2, yes I guess. I have problem that 2 languages mixing up.
<dig> That happens in pidgins, compiled errors, etc
<_2> dig try command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<dig> -2, what is -plow
<_2> man dpkg
<kuil> morning all
<_2> basicly it's the oppisite of -phigh   -p priority  but man dpkg   will explain it all
<kuil> anybody else here is having problems with 'blinking external monitor' after installing 8.10? I had no problems with 8.04
<kuil> my external monitor keeps turning on and off every 5 seconds or so
<dig> No joy, thx _2 though
<_2> dig one other thought.  you might need an i18 for the mozilla suite   not sure about it though.
<_2> dig, every thing else is ok ?
<dig> Everything is fine.
<_2> well, i'd look for language packs for the app then.
<vasilisa> Someone please help me... im on intrepid here... and gwenview 2.1 has NO renaming ability. Configure shortcuts  didnt even list an option for one
<vasilisa> and the program has no menu bar at all
<vasilisa> surely they didnt decide to get rid of the ability to rename a file...
<HollowPoint> And there's why I haven't upgraded from Hardy yet
<vasilisa> i regret it. keyboard shortcuts dont work either
<vasilisa> at all
<HollowPoint> nah it'll be a silly oversight at a guess or it's just in some weird location in KDE4 version of Grenview, Is it just Jpgs your using it for or PDFs?
<vasilisa> just image files, not pdfs
<vasilisa> i dunno how it could be in a weird location since there IS no location. they got rid of the menu entirely
<HollowPoint> ah ok, you mean there are no menus at all
<HollowPoint> ?
<HollowPoint> that seems rather bizzare
<HollowPoint> well I don't even have Gwenview installed because I use gimp for JPGs and Adobe Reader for PDFs
<vasilisa> yep. you right click at the top and say "configure toolbars" and add them in similar to widgits
<HollowPoint> so I can't help look for shortcuts sorry
<vasilisa> >.<
<vasilisa> its extremely weird. i may remove it and get the old version off the site. it worked really well
 * _2 wonders what gwenview is/does ...
<vasilisa> image browser
<HollowPoint> lol _2 it's a file viewer
<vasilisa> the best file view imo
<vasilisa> or it was
<_2> mm k
<vasilisa> this one doesnt even have plugins, no batch renames, no dupe detection
<HollowPoint> I'm thinking about dumping Kubuntu now tbh, Mandriva 2009.0 uses KDE4.1 and it's really good, Kubuntu 8.10 I've run in a VM and tbh, it just blows
<vasilisa> how can i sort my... er, family photos with something like that
<dig> vasilisa, stupid question, using 2.1.2?
<vasilisa> dig: yes.
<vasilisa> dig: thats what came in the repos. *getting ready to nuke it*
<vasilisa> haha die
<_2> pah-hamily pah-ohtos you say    ;/
<vasilisa> why do the pictures on the gwenview website show a tool bar?
<vasilisa> this better not be me pressing a stupid new kde4 shortcut that removes title bars or something
<_2> alt+m
<vasilisa> alt+m? whats that
<dig> possible?
<vasilisa> oh snap, hang on
<_2> vasilisa it used to be "show/hide menu"  in many apps.
<vasilisa> hmm
<larsivi> when trying to use ssl enabled jabber with kopete, I get that the QCA TLS thingy probably is missing
<dig> I find that I can hide the main toolbar.
<vasilisa> ...
<dig> by right click on the top.
<vasilisa> *sigh*
<vasilisa> ok it worked
<vasilisa> but
<vasilisa> there's still no "rename" under the file or edit option
<_2> well if it werent kde4 i would quote the ole "this is kde, right click everything.  configure configure coufigure!"
<vasilisa> yeah i know
<_2> but that doesn't really apply to kde4
<vasilisa> maybe they'll fix it
<vasilisa> i feel like im using vista though
<_2> probably,   just before they abandon it.
<_2> heh.  that bad ?
<vasilisa> yeah that bad
<vasilisa> i had to turn off the graphical effect s because it was bloated
<vasilisa> oh
<_2> even in kde3 when the first time wizard would run i would always slide the affects selector all the way to none.
<vasilisa> it looks like gwenview 2.1.2 is not stable
<vasilisa> >.<
<HollowPoint> I don't like KDE4.1 but I can't bring myself to use Gnome so I'm stuck with 3.5.9, like I said before I like Mandriva 2009.0's version of KDE4.1 but haven't used it extensively enough to know if I could live with it
<larsivi> I find that Xorg uses a lot of CPU and memory now (with intrepid), the kde4 apps aren't too bad, although kwin uses about half of Xorg
<vasilisa> crap, now its going to tell me to upgrade gwenview every day
<_2> HollowPoint you're not "stuck with 3.5.9"  there are all kinds of alternatives.   xfce4 fluxbox twm ....
<HollowPoint> xfce isn't a real option tbh imho, flucbox and twm are just not full enough for me, see I like a LITTLE bloat, I just don't like a LOT lol
<HollowPoint> LXDE is my favorite 2nd place desktop to KDE but I still prefer KDE
<_2> HollowPoint like i said  `you're not "stuck with..."'   it's a choice.
<HollowPoint> yeah ok granted it's a choice, but kinda frustrating that it's a choice because I don't like my other choices
<go_beep_yourself> how do i get kcontrol for kde3.5 apps in ubuntu 8.10???
<_2> understood.
<vasilisa> there
<HollowPoint> I'm actually thinking more about going Lenny than anything else
<vasilisa> i wish you could say "i dont want to make that update ever" and be left alone
<HollowPoint> you can
<vasilisa> how?
<_2> HollowPoint i haven't kept up.  is lenny now clasified "stable"  or is it still "testing" ?
<HollowPoint> you can configure synaptic for different types of updates etc
<vasilisa> hmm
<Ragol> hi, I just installed kubuntu 8.10 for my thinkcentre (lenovo desktop-computer) and can get only 1280x1024 out of DVI
<Ragol> any ideas where to starts looking for the problem?
<Ragol> GUI doesn't allow any bigger resolutions...
<HollowPoint> nah still testing, but I reviewed it the other week http://inform.symsysit.com/2008/10/lenny-set-to-take-the-it-world-by-storm/ and really enjoyed the experience, still uses KDE3.5.9 as well
<HollowPoint> xorg.conf Ragol
<HollowPoint> excuse our site speed by the way, it's just all of a sudden in the last half hour gone mega slow, must be doing a batch backup at the planet or something
<_2> HollowPoint nice.   4.0 is etch, right?   i have that.   it reminds me a lot of ubuntu dapper.
<Ragol> okay, found some forum postings that said that for some reason that hadn't helped them this time, but maybe I just need to test it
<HollowPoint> 4.0 is Etch, which I also reviewed on that site, 5.0 is Lenny, which is overdue for being stable but it's REALLY close, installer kicks ass and it seems pretty stable to me but Debian are always pretty metticulous sp?
<HollowPoint> Ragol I think you'll need to change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get a higher resolution, I had to on my test install of 8.10
<momal> "pci 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?)" I have a toshiba satellite a300 Ubuntu 8.10 AMD64. It seems to add at least 15 seconds to boot time. It seems the device is USB2  Doesn't seem to be anything in my BIOS to disable USB only USB legacy but that didnt' work.
<vasilisa> i cant get synaptic to stop thinking i should update gwenview
<Ragol> HollowPoint: yeah, but that's sad... I mean, I've been using (K)ubuntu since 4.10 or something, and I don't mind to get my hands dirty with text configs, but for an average user this is not a good thing
<_2> and for all the aptitude fanboys around,  aptitude could not remove eximd "i think it is. the mail service"   kept looping and reinstalling it.     but apt had no problem with it.    heh.  more is not always better.
<ubuntu_sucks_dic> HollowPoint have you ever tried icewm? read up on icewm + rox
<ubuntu_sucks_dic> i prefer icewm+nautilus+synaptic+rox+lm-sensors+k3b
<HollowPoint> agree completely Ragol but it's the way it is most of the time, Xorg doesn't seem to like anything more than that res by default, I think 8.10 has Xrandr installed by default though so maybe try that?
<HollowPoint> ubuntu_sucks_dic: I took icewm for a spin shortly, but just didn't have enough bloat for me, I like a little bit of eye candy, just not as much as KDE4.1 uses
<_2> Ragol i tend to disagree.  linux has always had things you had to edit by hand,  and any "avarage" linux user should be able to do that.
<HollowPoint> also, am not a fan of nautilus at all
<Ragol> _2: yeah, but ubuntu is targeted to be an easy to use out-of-the-box version
<Ragol> at least it has that kind of an image
<JohnFlux2> ragol: HollowPoint: to change resolution?   press alt+f2  and type 'krandrtray'.  Then you get thing in your monitor to change resolution
<JohnFlux2> uh, a little monitor icon in the systray
<_2> the thing that really gets under my skin is, when they try so hard to make something "just work" that it can't be fixed.   "think M$ vesta"
<HollowPoint> tbh Ragol, I find Mandriva better for new users than Ubuntu, it's just once you get further than a new user that it gets abit annoying
<Kernel> !smaba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smaba
<Kernel> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Ragol> JohnFlux2: well... the problem is that the maximum resolution that program allows is a little too small... :)
<HollowPoint> JohnFlux2: yeah I just suggested using XRandR but I still doubt it'll configure to the res Ragol wants without some tweaking in the CLi
<JohnFlux2> yeah it'll need tweaking.  it means that the video card or the monitor are reporting that they can't go higher
<JohnFlux2> or no accelerated driver  or something
<ubuntu_sucks_dic> HollowPoint sure, xfce?
<Ragol> yeah, I also thought that it may be some error in that part
 * _2 votes for "or something"
<HollowPoint> JohnFlux2: I wish that were true, but it isn't, I use two 19@ monitors on an Nvidia card, if I don't install nvidia drivers it bugs out to shit, if I do install Nvidia drivers I have to edit by the CLi to get the res to a point where I can use Nvidia settings
<HollowPoint> 19", damn kiwi/american keyboards, I want my UK Keyboard back :(
<viriimind> umm...is it possible to install Adobe Photoshop cs3 Extended on Kubuntu 8.01?
<Ragol> mm... where can I find most easily with versions of nvidia drivers I need for my card?
<HollowPoint> Kubuntu should be able to install it by going into the control center Ragol and choosing restricted drivers
<HollowPoint> viriimind: to my knowledge the only way to install CS3 ANYTHING is to have a working Windows installation and copy all files and registry entries accross, CS2 however does now install in Wine
<_2> !ati | Ragol
<ubottu> Ragol: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> page might help
<HollowPoint> or at least Photoshop and Illustrator etc do
<_2> did they get the nvidia bug fixed in intrepid ?
<favro> viriimind: you can check if it is supported in wine
<HollowPoint> sorry photoshop and Dreamweaver, Illustrator needs tweaking after install
<favro> !appdb | viriimind
<ubottu> viriimind: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<viriimind> ok.. thanks a lot
<_2> is the nv bug fixed in increpid ibex
<HollowPoint> Photoshop and Dreamweaver CS2* both have platinum ratings in Wine now I believe, and to get illustrator to work you just have to delete a file in the wine folder for it to work if I remember rightly
<kuil> my external monitor keeps turning on and off every 5 seconds or so since I upgraded (reinstalled) 8.10 .. anybody else experiencing this?
<favro> _2: in the release notes for 8.10 it tells about the nvidia issue
<_2> yes i was wondering if there was a fix yet
<HollowPoint> it's not ubuntu/kubuntu that has an Nvidia problem anyway, it's Xorg
<HollowPoint> and no I think they're still working on it _2
<_2> k
<Ragol> HollowPoint and _2, thanks for suggestions, I forgot totally that those need the restricted drivers...
<_2> and btw. if a distro packages something that has issues it's the distros issue.
<HollowPoint> _2 I agree with that on principle, and it annoyed me when Fedora 9 came out with a beta Xorg (Beta of this currently "ahem" stable version) and it wouldn't support Nvidia drivers
<Ragol> but for some reason the hardware manager can't enable the nvidia drivers, it starts to downloading/installing and then just quits without any error msgs, not so nice :)
<Ragol> but, I need to have lunch, and can play further a little later
<HollowPoint> yeah I think that's what we're talking about here Ragol, Xorg current version has issues with Nvidia proprietary drivers
<Ragol> *sigh*
 * HollowPoint seconds that emotion
<Ragol> is ati at least somehow better?
<Ragol> I mean, do I just put ati card in order
<HollowPoint> I believe the ATi drivers work with it, but I would never consider ATi to be BETTER than Nvidia and certainly NEVER on Linux lol
<Ragol> it's nice to be a system administrator with rights to order stuff ;)
<Ragol> yeah, me neither
<_2> Ragol ati is not open either,   well not yet.
<Ragol> but if it works, it's better at the moment ;)
<Ragol> even though it would not be that in general
<_2> atm i guess
<HollowPoint> I thought it was just Nvidia proprietary drivers that weren't working, are they having ATi issues as well?
<favro> try http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<target> hi!
<_2> it's like the question "where do you want to sit, the fire or the frying pan?"    my answer is "neither.  give me the 'lazy-boy, and an ice tea'"
<HollowPoint> hi target
<Exilant> is there a newsticker applet somewhere in the repositories?
<_2> Exilant   apt-cache search $search_string | less
<HollowPoint> does knewsticker still exist?
<_2> in your case  apt-cache search newsticker | less
<target> i've a problem with my version upgrade.... Unable to get exclusive lock. think my adept crash at the first time, how can i close it well?
<_2> or even better.  apt-cache search ticker | less
<HollowPoint> yeah the apt exclusive lock problem has returned with avengence in 8.10 it seems
<benjamin> is there a GUI laying around for changing mount points?
<_2> !adeptcrashfix | target
<ubottu> target: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<target> ok thanks i'll try!
<HollowPoint> sudo dpkg --configure -a sometimes works in the command line target
<HollowPoint> benjamin, which version of kubuntu are you using?
<Exilant> ah, thanks a lot, was searching for plasmoid only
<benjamin> HollowPoint: 8.10
<larsivi> for some reason, firefox is the default browser when clicking links, how do I properly set it back to Konqueror?
<HollowPoint> then I have no idea mate, there was in 8.04, just in the control center, it may still work in KDE4.1 I don't know?
<benjamin> where was it in 8.04? i never found it when i was still running that...
<target> doesn't work... can a restart help
<jussi01> larsivi: system settings - default programs
<_2> target you ran "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a "  ???
<target> yes
<_2> errors ?
<larsivi> jussi01: yes, but what should I put there? just the konqueror binary name doesn't work
<target> no
<larsivi> and why isn't konqueror already default?
<HollowPoint> in 8.04 it's in System Settings > Advanced > Disk & Filesystems, yet it seems to have stopped working in my 8.04 I've just tried it and it's complaining about the last KDE update
<_2> target then what do you mean "doesn't work" ?
<jussi01> larsivi: un an appliaction based on the contents of the url
<jussi01> that should do it..
<studente_> ggg
<larsivi> jussi01: that opens firefox for me
<jussi01> larsivi: o.0
<_2> target you are root jr. are you not?     to test: sudo boo
<larsivi> jussi01: I mean, if that one is checked, I get firefox
<studente_> ciao fini
<studente> ciao
<target> i still have the same pb
<target> sudo boo command not found
<studente_> tutto a posto
<studente> sid
<jussi01> larsivi: that _shoult_ give konqui, I have no idea then...
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_2> jussi01 that's clones.
<jussi01> _2: just noticed...
<HollowPoint> sorry benjamin I can't even check any further for you, since I install Virtualbox drivers in my 8.10 VM it won't display anything on screen, including the console
<target> i enter sudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade than dist upgrade on the adept window
<benjamin> fun
<target> but the terminal than told unable to get exclusive lock
<HollowPoint> target have you checked in top that apt, adept and synaptic are not running?
<larsivi> jussi01: ah, it works now after setting it back - thanks :)
<_2> target well first thing that catches the eye.  don't use sudo for graphical apps.    second why are you having to select something that you have specified on the command line?
<target> hum, how can i check it?
<target> because the command line open adept
<HollowPoint> you type "top" without the "" in the command line, that brings up a program much like task manager in windows, in the console window, then you look at the processes to see if you can spot adept, apt, synaptic etc
<target> ok i check
<MinusSeven> does kubuntu have a web forum?
<HollowPoint> kubuntuforums.com
<target> nothing like that, just a strange migration/0
<HollowPoint> you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<MinusSeven> ok thanks
<target> yes
<HollowPoint> np MinusSeven
<target> i tried the 3 commands
<HollowPoint> you haven't got the graphical adept open at the same time as using the command line have you?
<_2> ps -A x | grep -iE 'a.*p.*t'
<_2> sorry for the regex.   i'll keep that to a minimal
<HollowPoint> lol
<target> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/66667/
<_2> HollowPoint <_2> target you ran "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a "  ??? <target> yes
<target> maybe it's because of uid 1000 instead of 0 thing....
<_2> target only if you are not root jr.
<_2> target like i said does    sudo echo boo     boo at you?
<kop_regr> hi. kopete user here. i'm looking for any idea on how to debug a regression since i upgraded to Intrepid: my webcam is not working anymore
<target> yes it rply boo
<_2> target then sudo is working.
<benjamin> how do i delete an unused mountpoint?
<larsivi> next question - ctrl+f doesn't work in konqueror (it does in firefox)
<target> ok
<_2> benjamin   rm -r    or rmdir
<_2> benjamin if root owns it   root will have to delete it
 * _2 uses root in the generic sense there again...
<_2> my normal users name is root and my superusers name isn't     so i'm trying to break that habbit.
<target> well, i'll try a manual upgrade...
<HollowPoint> I always enable root in my systems anyway, I prefer to su than remember to type sudo all the bloody time
<benjamin> k, thanks
<ubuntu_> bonjour
<kop_regr> i'm using Yahoo and the webcam worked fine with KDE 3.5 on Hardy. now i can still see the webcam in Settings -> Configure -> Devices. But nothing happens when I send/receive a webcam
<kop_regr> contact don't even receive an invitation
<jussi01> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<HollowPoint> or not
<_2> :)
<benjamin> does anyone know how to name a HD? I'm rather tired of my drives all showing up as "volume" for the name
<HollowPoint> open dolphin, go to storage devices, right click and rename
<_2> setting volume names ?     hmmm
<_2> benjamin you could add fstab lines.
<_2> HollowPoint does that set the fs lables ?
<HollowPoint> yup
<benjamin> how do i get to "storage devices"?
<_2> well tune2fs -l <name> /dev/<device>  would then work on ext# fs's
<HollowPoint> it's down the left hand side in dolphin
<HollowPoint> sorry "storage media"
<markand> hi
<HollowPoint> don't use my gui much these days for navigating the FS lol
 * _2 still thinks the only place for dolphin is in cans of tunna
<benjamin> mine has "home", "network", "root", "trash", and then my drives (most of which are labeled "volume")
<HollowPoint> yup, well where you see your drives, right click on the volume and rename
<markand> how do I autoload a xmodmap file at the kde startup ?
<HollowPoint> _2 I love dolphin for a file browser but I agree the name sucks
<benjamin> the only options it shows when i right click are hide and unmount
<HollowPoint> you definitely in Dolphin benjamin
<_2> that sentance question
<benjamin> that's what it says across the top
<HollowPoint> yeah sorry _2 it's 11pm here and am nackered
<HollowPoint> I've tried KDE4.1 and didn't notice that had been changed benjamin so that's strange
<_2> not a problem.  just struck me funny.   :)
<benjamin> i suppose i could try booting back to xp and change them there... it might be quickest that way
<HollowPoint> seing as my 8.10 Kubuntu VM has blown it's gasket after installing Virtualbox drivers I'm just booting up my Mandriva 2009.0 VM which uses KDE4.1 and I'll check for you benjamin
<benjamin> or that
<_2> and benjamin it might be.
<_2> caps in the url ????
<HollowPoint> doesn't that just suck!
<kop_regr> any chance anybody might be using Kopete+Yahoo+webcam here?
<HollowPoint> dolphin in KDE4.1 doesn't seem to have the feature
<benjamin> funzies
<HollowPoint> sorry kop_regr I don't use Kopete, yahoo or a webcam
 * _2 seconds the motivation
<ilya> kop_regr: what do you think about qutIM?
<HollowPoint> benjamin: where is it you're seeing your drives?
<benjamin> xp it is then
<kop_regr> ilya: one more IM client? i don't know this one yet :)
<benjamin> along the left side of dolphin
<benjamin>  "home", "network", "root", "trash", and then my drives (most of which are labeled "volume")
<_2> might i sugggest kdesudo dolphen   and looking one time.
<ilya> kop_regr: qip clone for linux :)
<HollowPoint> hmmm, all I have is home, network, root and wastebin, don't get drives in Mandriva KDE4.1
<_2> it could be that without permission you don't get the option.
<HollowPoint> true
<_2> suggest only has two g's unless it's a gnu sugggestion.
<kop_regr> ilya: well... not being a Win user, I don't know qip either :-). Does qutIM support Yahoo+webcam?
<HollowPoint> kop_regr: I believe Pidgin supports yahoo and webcam
<ilya> kop_regr: i think no :(
<kop_regr> HollowPoint: pidgin + webcam ? 5 years i've been hoping for that one :)
<HollowPoint> I believe so, again I don't use pidgin either but I'm sure I've spoken to people who've used it with both Yahoo and webcam
<kop_regr> maybe gaim-vv at the time?? I can double-check again, but given the number of threads in forums about people requesting video in Pidgin, I would doubt it
<HollowPoint> sorry benjamin but KDE4.1 mega sucks, I'd try not using your drives part of dolphin and just mount the disks at a certain point in your file system
<HollowPoint> I have a 500GB Sata WD drive mounted at /Share for example on my system, I know exactly where it is and can get there by opening Dolphin and clicking, Root, then share
<HollowPoint> gaim is yet another IM client I don't use lol
<_2> are we back to my fstab sugggestion ?
<HollowPoint> I believe so _2
<Ash-Fox> Is it normal that the amarok in Kubuntu intrepid is using KDE 3.5.10 ?
<HollowPoint> not normal Ash-Fox no
<benjamin> launching dolphin using kdesudo yields the following across the bottom of the window: "Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files."
<HollowPoint> quite possible, but not normal lol
<holycow> it should be, amarok 2 isn't released i don't think
<holycow> checking
<kop_regr> actually i know only 2 clients that support webcams on Yahoo: kopete and Gyachi. the last one is not really well supported. kopete is the best option... welll... was until yesterday's Intrepid upgrade :-)
<substr> i just updated my system to 8.04 but now it hangs up, i think, when X or kdm should start. any ideas what could be wrong?
<holycow> oh it is
<holycow> interesting
<benjamin> it's difficult trying to remember three drives purely via their mount points (sdb1, sdc1, etc).
<HollowPoint> mount them via names then
<Ash-Fox> I noticed because amarok was using my old KDE color scheme :P
<_2> benjamin oh my.     that'll teach me to stab in the dark,  now wont it...   ;/
<HollowPoint> like I said, I have sdb (500GB SATA WD Drive) mounted at /Share
<benjamin> they don't stick
<benjamin> they end up shuffled
<benjamin> it's wierd
<HollowPoint> you using SATA, USB or IDE drives?
<holycow> well when you format them name them
<holycow> so when they mount they will be named
<benjamin> well i don't recall seeing that option when i formatted them from ntfs to ext3  using linux :P
<holycow> oh hehe
<holycow> amarok is actually `1.3
<holycow> apt thinks its 2.x
<_2> benjamin they are ext#     </perks up>
<holycow> oh wait 1:4
<HollowPoint> there is an option to label the disks while formatting to ext3 from the cli, can't remember what it is, but I've used it lol
<holycow> right amarok 2 isn't released yet
<holycow> there is a repo you can us for amarok nightlies tho
<holycow> google that and you can have amarok 2 in whatever current state its build is in
<_2> benjamin use tune2fs -l <name> /dev/<device>    like i said an hour ago.
<benjamin> i used a livecd... i don't recall the utility name
<_2> errr sudo that
<HollowPoint> lmao
<benjamin> i'm already rebooting into xp, sorry :P
<HollowPoint> traitor! lol
<benjamin> i added ext3 support to xp for a reason (unforseen issues, like this one)
<holycow> benjamin: why bother?
<HollowPoint> when I re-installed my machine a few months ago I deliberately installed Vista as my Windows dual boot, so I wouldn't be tempted to boot it, and haven't done since the install :D
<holycow> just go ntfs and forget linux ever existed
<holycow> just be happy man
<_2> it's not an issue.   it's a misunderstanding
<mmo> Notice] -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
 * _2 scrolls up....  <benjamin> how do i get to "storage devices"?
<_2> <_2> well tune2fs -l <name> /dev/<device>  would then work on ext# fs's
 * HollowPoint is confused at holycow's respones
<mmo> ups sorry
<mmo> wrong channel
<HollowPoint> response*
<benjamin> yeah, no field ever showed with that name
<holycow> HollowPoint: we should never have our main goal as compmeting with microsoft or producing saleable product
<holycow> what happens is you get people like benjamin who don't understand what they are getting
<holycow> and don't want to learn
<holycow> which is fine
<holycow> there are macs and windows for that
<ilya> holycow: windows must die!
<benjamin> i'm only going to be in xp long enough to relabel my drives, then i'm heading back to 8.10
<HollowPoint> I disagree holycow but don't think this is the place for me to do it lol
<holycow> i used to think that too, now i want ms users just to stay on ms
<_2> holycow easy....    every body starts some place.
<holycow> absolutely
<HollowPoint> Linux has a learning curve, no more so than Windows either, in fact it can be a lot less than Windows if you start out on an even playing field
<holycow> but to play against 30 years of ingrained training is just bad strategy
<holycow> there is more to linux than just a learning curve imho
<benjamin> i've done pretty well myself... i only boot to windows when linux hiccups, otherwise i'm in linux full time
<_2> <holycow> i used to think that too, now i want ms users just to stay on ms <<< agree in part, and decent in part.   the ones that want to change linux, i wish would stay there.  the ones that want to join linux, i wish would leave there permanantly.
<kuil> hi.. anybody knows how to disable randr scanning?
<kuil> in 8.10 ?
<HollowPoint> nah it isn't, it's good fun, healthy competition and they will eventually commit their own suicide, we needn't do much more than continue producing good software and they'll keep trying to discredit it and destroy it and each time they get more shot down in the press
<holycow> well the one thing i've learned from #ubuntu is that being mean to ms users is not beneficial to anyone.  being willing to help always is not just healthy for the users but it helps the community
<holycow> so i'm not trying to be mean
<holycow> naw ms won't ever go away
<benjamin> not in the forseeable future anyway
<holycow> ms infact servers a definite requirement in the marketplace
<ilya> benjamin: did you pay for windows? :)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<benjamin> ilya: it shipped with the box when it was boughten for me five years ago
<HollowPoint> for now yes, but take this into consideration, they continually try to undermine other companies, they've pissed off Cisco (Who now own an exchange style server company), they've pissed off IBM hugely to the extent IBM are now regressing even more into Linux evangelism etc, how many more big players do we need to come our way?
<holycow> apple for example sells an upscale complete experience.  people that buy apple buy mercedes ... they know with the price they get premium service
<holycow> microsoft on the other end is the wallmart of software
<holycow> we are a social movement, not a manufacturing plant to fulfill the needs of those that aren't willing to pay for our labour
<HollowPoint> Apple suck beyond recognition, it isn't high end software, it's software on hand picked hardware, with code taken from numerous different locations for no money and no guarantee, developed a little and sold at a high price
<holycow> and oddly, we are precisely a social movement of one, everyone is here for their own reasons
<jussi01> Please us #kubuntu-offtopic for this discussion!!!!
<HollowPoint> that is definitely truw
<HollowPoint> jussi01 is about to have a heart attack so we'd best stop
<jussi01> HollowPoint: no need to stop, just move :)
 * _2 doesn't move,   just stops.
<HollowPoint> idd
<HollowPoint> jussi01 no one ever talks in there, it's boring as hell, so I just don't bother going there
<kuil> please can someone help me disable randr scanning in kde4?
<benjamin> is there a keyboard shortcut for the let's-bring-all-the-widgets-to-the-front-button?
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: that's not true ... it's just conversations aren't constantly going on in there
<_2> kuil can you explain a little bit?     maybe someone can at least devise a workaround
<_2> dwidmann hmmm never was while i was there.
<kuil> _2 my kdm.log and xorg.log are getting filled with messages.. and everytime something is added there my external monitor turns off and on
<dwidmann> _2: I say this as a permanent resident of -offtopic
<kuil> watching a monitor that's turning off every 10 seconds is really really annoying
<kuil> it worked fine in 8.04
<kuil> I read somewhere that disabeling randr scanning should work..
<kuil> just can't find where to disable that
<_2> people,  lets put our heads togather and devise a fix for kuil.   that's a major problem.
<_2> and hardware damage might even insue.
<kuil> _2 I would really really welcome one :)
<HollowPoint> man xrandr seems one for me, I can't remember the commands to turn the monitor off but that would be my first option
<HollowPoint> then use xrandr command line to re-configure it and re-enable the monitor once done
<_2> he doesn't want to drop the monitor.  he wasn't to use it. but without continual scanning of said monitor.
<kuil> jep
<_2> s=wasn't=wants=
<kuil> the image is okay.. as long as the monitor is on
<_2> kuil   pastebin the output of    pstree     for me.
<HollowPoint> yup, hence me saying, "re-enable the monitor once done", I was thinking more of if it's turned off while the configuring of randr is done it can't hurt the hardware from surges etc
<_2> yeah that.
<_2> i think we typed at the same time.       i do that some.   laggy
<HollowPoint> lol
<kuil> _2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/66678/
<_2> kuil i'll give you a command to test.   if it forces a reboot or something like that don't blame me.      sudo killall krandrtray
<Cictani> hi
<_2> kuil ?
<Cictani> where are konqueror plugins stored?
<HollowPoint> lmfao, nice disclaimer, I think he'll be ok though
<Cictani> since I installed konqueror-plugin-gnash but konqueror can't find it (kubunut 8.10)
<_2> HollowPoint i "think" so too.  but i haven't tested that to see how kde4 would react.
<HollowPoint> ah yes KDE4, even the oracle couldn't predict the reaction of KDE4
<jeroen__> hi all i have a question how to install joomla if u already installed Mysql and apache2?
<kuil> _2 I just started krandrtray
<kuil> it's not responsable for the scanning :(
<kuil> I kind of hoped I could disable it from there
<kuil> but I have just quitted it
<HollowPoint> you should be able to find installation instructions with the joomla source, it'll most likely be a case of unzipping the files to your web directory, then accessing a setup page via a browser, that's usually the install process for php apps
<jeroen__> ok:)
<jeroen__> thx
<kuil> hmm.. there was a device notifier there.. that seemed to help
<kuil> at least for my logfiles
<_2> kuil guidance-power   could be sampling the external to see whether or not to go to a different setting...      still looking
<kuil> still the same problem :(
<kuil> so killing the defice notifier didn't help
<_2> nm-system-setti ?
<kuil> ** (nm-system-settings:9070): WARNING **: No plugins were specified.
<Cictani> Hmm I just noticed not even clicking on any of the links above automatically opens an installed webbrowser why? ^^
<_2> kuil idk.      i think i would systematicly start killing off processes starting with the last working up to the earilest,   and checking after each one. to find the offending process and then track it down from there.
<kuil> _2 k.. thanks
<_2> ps ax     is your friend.   as is   killall  and pidof
<kuil> I'll remember that
<kuil> thx
<_2> HollowPoint have anything to add there ?    or anyone else ?
<_2> jussi01  ?
<HollowPoint> at this point all I could suggest would be crawling through top
<HollowPoint> look for anything xorg, or xrandr/randr related that shouldn't/doesn't need to be there
<_2> HollowPoint http://paste.ubuntu.com/66678/  pstree output     i was looking for something that looked like it would run xrandr    only thing i saw he said wasn't it.
<HollowPoint> clickity
<_2> top...  one could watch top for the time it took to cycle the thing. and see if something came to the "top" while the monitor blinked       kuil
<HollowPoint> indeed :D
<kuil> there is one error in my kdm file that complains about my intel driver
<kuil> "(EE) intel(0): Unable to write to SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB Slave 0x70."
<kuil> no idea what that means though
 * _2 would almost bet one of those py scripts....
<HollowPoint> kuil, in a command line just type xrandr -v and pastebin the output please mate?
<kuil> Server reports RandR version 1.2
<kuil> just one single line
<HollowPoint> ok cool, what about xrandr -q
<kuil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66688/
<kuil> I updated my xorg with a virtual option.. but withouth that same problem
<kuil> _2 I killed all python scripts running
<kuil> didn't help
<Exilant> Can someone tell me which program was used to create the nice screenshot combinations, for example http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/8.10-upgrade/kubuntu-810-screenie.png ? of 8.10
<_2> Exilant the [print screen] key ?
<HollowPoint> in the K menu you can use Graphics > Ksnapshot Exilant
<_2> used to be called "take a screen shot"
<_2> in the kmenu    kde3
<Exilant> i mean, combine them with transparency
<Exilant> sorry
<HollowPoint> gimp
<ubuntu_> русские есть?
<HollowPoint> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<_2> yeah gimp  krita maybe
<Exilant> ok, i'll look if i can recreate sth. similar
<ubuntu_> can i have russian help?
<_2> !ur
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<_2> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu_> thx
<_2> typo   ;/
<HollowPoint> kuil, try xrandr --off TMDS-1, if it turns off your working monitor you may have to drop to a console "CTRL F4" and turn it back on
<kuil> HollowPoint: I don't seem to have any other consoles :(
<kuil> just the graphical
<_2> ctrl+alt+f1  to get to a console if needed
<HollowPoint> duh yeah thanks _2
<HollowPoint> lol
<HollowPoint> is now midnight and I was tired at 9 lol
<_2> HollowPoint i'll leave and rest if you will.   deal ?
<frode> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to kubuntu 8.10, but the upgrade tool does not appear
<kuil> _2 there is nothing there
<_2> kuil then your vidio driver is your problem.
<HollowPoint> meh lol
<kuil> probably
<kuil> but which one should I use?
<kuil> will try and ask the people at xorg
<kuil> thx
<_2> there are always active tty consoles in linux.   if you can't see them it's a display issue (kernel frame buffer not playing nice with gfx driver most of the time)
<kop_regr> frode: which version are you using now?
<_2> very common with "ati and usplash"   not using usplash is one workaround that works for some.
<_2> well i have a deal to keep.   so i'm out.
<frode> 8.04 i think
<kuil> _2 thx
<_2> welcome kuil
<frode> kde 3.5
<kop_regr> i'm using Ubuntu here. But normally, for 8.04, you have to tell the system that you dont want to follow only LTR releases
<kop_regr> in Ubuntu, you have to go to System -> Administration -> Software sources
<kop_regr> from here, in the Updates tab, you have to change "Show new distribution releases" from "LTR support only" to "Normal releases"
<kop_regr> but i'm not sure where you can find the same menu in Kubuntu
<frode> ok, I'll try
<HollowPoint> exit
<Rasputin> does nvidia-71/96 work yet? anyne know
<favro> Rasputin: you can check here - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<weew> anyone knows if dolphin can preview video files ?
<weew> =/
<Kundokaani> where are all programs in my os?
<Kundokaani> I cant find vlc-player
<p47r1ck__> HI ALL
<Kundokaani> hi
<p47r1ck__> WWW.KILLERS-TEAM.TK
<p47r1ck__> :)
<p47r1ck__> LINUX IS THE BEST :)
<msl> Kundokaani: I would guess that it is in /usr/bin
<p47r1ck__> JJ
<p47r1ck__> I MAKE CS 1.6 SERVER ON LINUX :)
<p47r1ck__> ANY GIRL FOR CHAT??? FOR ME? :d
<msl> p47r1ck: You are looking in the wrong place.....  :)
<Kundokaani> great I find it
<Kundokaani> and next quiz is that I try to print pdf-file with pdf viewer and couldnt do it. then I download acrobat but I cant open install file
<amerigo> HELLO...
<dig> msl, no girl here I guess
<ubuntu__> Hi, i just installed Kubuntu :>
<Kundokaani> linux own add/remove softwares is great but what happen when I have to get something from web
<msl> dig: I'm sure there are a few, but they are smarter than that..
<MaVe_1337> i'm running kubuntu on my live cd
<msl> Kundokaani: Can you print from other applications or is it only PDFs that you can't print?
<amerigo> a tips please... I have 8 PC in mixed lan (Mesh), but if i try to rip file fron another PC with Konqueror - sometimes it work sometimes it don't, but if I use dolphin i got no problem.... There's a matter for this??
<Kundokaani> msl: jes openoffice writer prints just fine
<jussi01> !medibuntu | Kundokaani
<ubottu> Kundokaani: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jussi01> Kundokaani: acrobat is in that repo
<Kundokaani> do you mean that adobe has made linux-version of acrobat reader but I am not allow to use it?
<msl> You are allowed to use it and the "proper" way to install will be from the Medibuntu repo (which is well respected)
<jussi01> Kundokaani: no, you can use it, just add the repo and install it!
<larsivi> anyone noticed that kontact uses very much memory?
<larsivi> since intrepid/kde4
<Guest2282> Hi
<perlmonkey> I keep getting a strange message on my shell console... "kbuildsycoca running...Reusing existing ksycoca"  I have no idea why, it just pops up every few minutes.. this is on a server which does not even have X installed.. any ideas how to stop it?
<perlmonkey> here is rest of message: (KService*): WARNING: The desktop entry file /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop has Type=Link instead of "Application" or "Service" kio (KService*): WARNING: Invalid Service : /usr/share/applications/DefaultPlugins.desktop kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<Guest2282> I just upgraded from Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, everything works fine, but i can't find the folderview plasmoid. Any ideas how to fix this problem?
<kop_regr> kuil: did you solve your blinking display problem?
<kop_regr> kuil, i found this: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/      not sure if it helps your case
<hagabaka> which package will provide the update notifier in 8.10? I have adept and update-notifier-kde installed, but nothing shows up when there are updates
<jannott> What i need todo to open bz2 archive? Ark can't do it dolphin can't do it
<jussi01> !info bzip
<ubottu> Package bzip does not exist in intrepid
<ccoffey> bzip2 maybe
<jussi01> !info bzip2
<ubottu> bzip2 (source: bzip2): high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.5-0.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 160 kB
<jussi01> knew it was kinda like that
<Kundokaani> ohh damn this is something over my skills
<jussi01> Kundokaani: you want me to walk you through it?
<Kundokaani> what I am going to write to that apt line
<jussi01> Kundokaani: just go to a terminal, then do what I tell you
<Kundokaani> I believe I have newest kubuntu
<Kundokaani> jep I am in the terminal
<Kundokaani> "bash" right?
<jussi01> Kundokaani: ok, now please type:  lsb_release -a
<jussi01> and tell me which version you have.
<Kundokaani> ubuntu 8.10
<jussi01> Kundokaani: ok great
<jussi01> Kundokaani: now copy this and paste it into your terminal:
<jussi01> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Kundokaani> and hit enter?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> it will ask for your password
<Kundokaani> no such file of directory
<Kundokaani> or
<jussi01> Kundokaani: what did you copy?
<Kundokaani> ou I miss that sudo wgeet
<jussi01> hehe
<Kundokaani> jes now pass
<kuil> kop_regr your the best! thank you very very much
 * kuil is dancing like a little kid who just got candy
<jussi01> Kundokaani: you wont see the password that you are typing, just type it and hit enter
<Kundokaani> is that password same that I use when I normally install programs?
<bibek> kopete-kde4 is strange
<bibek> a new window wont open but
<bibek> the kopete icon rotates..
<bibek> how do i configure this?
<jussi01> Kundokaani: yes
<Kundokaani> is it now ready?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> Kundokaani: now do this:
<jussi01> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<dig> Sysinfo for 'kenpeter': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPU6700@2.66GHz at 1600 MHz (5333 bogomips), HD: 222/557GB, RAM: 982/1008MB, 155 proc's, 13.56min up
<jussi01> Kundokaani: if it asks about un authenticated packages, just type the word yes
<Kundokaani> E:
<Kundokaani> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kundokaani> kundo@ubuntu:~$
<ralpho_> rams a little weak
<jussi01> Kundokaani: have you done something to your sources list?
<Kundokaani> maybe... O.O
<jussi01> Kundokaani: kdesudo kate /etc/sources.list
<Kundokaani> could not be loaded
<kop_regr> kuil, actually, it's on the main page of Kubuntu Intrepid as a known issue :-) no glory for me
<jussi01> oh sorry
<jussi01> Kundokaani: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kundokaani> jep
<jussi01> Kundokaani: please copy all of that into a pastebin
<jussi01> !pastebin | Kundokaani
<ubottu> Kundokaani: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kundokaani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66720/
<jussi01> Kundokaani: ok, easy, remove the last line, then save and exit
<Kundokaani> done
<jussi01> Kundokaani: now back to terminal
<jussi01> Kundokaani: in terminal now do this again:
<jussi01> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Captain_Haddock> anyone know where the hard disc manager that used to be in 8.04 has gone in 8.10?
<Kundokaani> yes
<jussi01> Kundokaani: is it done?
<jussi01> Kundokaani: once you have done that do this:
<jussi01> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<Kundokaani> its loading
<jussi01> good :)
<jussi01> Kundokaani: when thats done you should be able to find and install acrobat in the normal way (in adept)
<Kundokaani> thought that linux would be easyer :)
<OxDeadC0de> hey I want to checkout some js plasmoids from svn, anyone know the address to get them? svn://anonsvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets doesn't work anymore it seems. I asked in #plasma already waiting a response, maybe someone here knows?
<Captain_Haddock> Kundokaani: acrobat isn't free software, hence the extra step
<Captain_Haddock> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kundokaani> but I meant acrobat reader?
<Captain_Haddock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu (for future reference)
<Captain_Haddock> Kundokaani: free as in freedom, not beer :P
<dr_willis> Free as in Free Love?
<dr_willis> :)
<Captain_Haddock> "Medibuntu has two components for its repository. They are labelled free and non-free. The free component has the packages for software whose sources are made freely and/or are distributed with an open source license such as the GNU General Public License. The non-free component contains software whose sources are not made freely available and/or are distributed with a license that restricts certain ways the software can be distributed."
<Captain_Haddock> Kundokaani: ^ :)
<Captain_Haddock> dr_willis: hehe
<Kundokaani> aa okey
<Kundokaani> fucking capitalism
<Kundokaani> ;D
<Captain_Haddock> :P
<dr_willis> That wouldent be 'FREE' Love... :) if you paid for it..
<dig> obama08....
<Kundokaani> I wounld happily get some free pdf-viewer but I didnt find any working
<dr_willis> Ive been using Foxit PDF reader under windows - instead of the adobe stuff.  Wonder if they ever made a linux port
<kop_regr> Kundokaani, there are a lot of good free PDF viewers: evince, kpdf, gv, xpdf, etc.
<hagabaka> has anyone used apt-p2p?
<dr_willis> Foxit is freeas in beer, not free as in love.. :()
<dr_willis> http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<michel> how do I do to install the nvidia driver in my kubuntu 8.10?
<Guest2282> I just upgraded from Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, everything works fine, but i can't find the folderview plasmoid. Any ideas how to fix this problem?
<dig> kop_regr: Among those PDF viewer, which one is able to edit PDF?
<JontheEchidna> PDF generally isnt' an editable format
<kop_regr> dig, i'm not aware that any of those can edit PDFs. However, I seem to remember that the new OpenOffice 3.0 can edit PDFs
<JontheEchidna> Guest2282: is kdebase-plasma installed?
<benjamin> how do i make it so i have to double click on folders in dolphin (as opposed to the default single click)?
<hagabaka> benjamin: system settings, keyboard and mouse, mouse, general, icons, double click ....
<wolf_> hi i started a update from 8.04 to 8.10, all went foine, then the install progress began, i went away from the pc for some minutes, then the kicker and the upgrade manger were away
<wolf_> what happened?
<bufalo1973> hi
<bufalo1973> wolf_, it happened too to me and I solved it by killing the process and starting it over (first a safe-upgrade, then a dist-upgrade)
<wolf_> bufalo1973: which process?
<Guest2282> JontheEchidna: No its not *shameonme* Thanks alot!
<wolf_> bufalo1973: what is a safe-upgrade?
<bufalo1973> wolf_, look at the processes list and you'll find it easily
<Guest2282> JontheEchidna: Now i have folderview.
<Guest2282> Thx for help.
<JontheEchidna> :]
<bufalo1973> I don't remember the name, but it was very obvious
<wolf_> bufalo1973: cant you tell me the prog-name?
<bufalo1973> wolf_, look a the processes list
<bufalo1973> it eats a lot of cpu time
<wolf_> bufalo1973: i think i have to install a fresh kubuntu
<wolf_> bufalo1973: i have top open
<wolf_> the updatemanger inst running anymore and also kicker
 * SkEmO is back
<bufalo1973> if you don't see any obvious name (intrepidsomething), try to safe-upgrade the system and then dist-upgrade
<wolf_> bufalo1973: how to safe-upgrade?
<wolf_> but when the upgrade breaks i thin a new install is the best solution isnt it?
<benjamin> he left
<wolf_> cant some one help me with this breaking upgrade?
<bufalo1973> wolf_, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade&&sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<benjamin> i guess he came back
<wolf_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correctthe problem
<bufalo1973> then do it
<wolf_> so i run that?
<bufalo1973> sudo dpkg --configure -a&&sudo aptitude safe-upgrade&&sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<bufalo1973> this should correct the upgrade
<Kundokaani> I tried to put photoshop shortcuts to gimp cause gimps shortcut are little bit hard after using 13 years of photoshop
<dr_willis> There is that GimpShop program/gimp variant. :)
<Kundokaani> linux sayd that I cant rename that gimb shortcut file
<wolf_> bufalo1973: so tty1 upgrade would be recommended?
<wolf_> o avoid such problems
<dvd> a
<bufalo1973> wolf_, ttyX or konsole or xterm or ...
<wolf_> bufalo1973: amarok-common is very inconsistent and it's ecommended to install it new
<wolf_> the install process cant remove it
<bufalo1973> well, if you have too much trouble, clean install
<wolf_> i think the system is messed up because of this great gui installer, which is overall on ubuntu sites the way to upgrade the system
<wolf_> grmbl
<bufalo1973> it will be faster
<bufalo1973> do you have your /home in another partition?
<arcanusx> Anyone successfully using pamusb with intrepid?
<makaveli12> how can i change my refresh rate , ubuntu 8.10 , video = ATI HD 3450 , driver = fglrx i cant use more than 60 hz  ?
<makaveli12> helloooo
<bdheeman> I also want to get rid a fliker, which is caused by typing and, or clicking mouse
<dr_willis> Ive neer needed to bothe rwith the refresh rate so cant tell you makaveli
<dr_willis> DVI LCD, not really an issue for me
<wolf_> bufalo1973: no
<makaveli12> pf
<makaveli12> damn
<makaveli12> ;[
<mifauna> hola
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<benjie> hi guys!!!
<benjie> i have a problem with my sound driver
 * dvd^bitbucket is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<benjie> can anyone help me pls?
 * dvd^bitbucket is back.
<Captain_Haddock> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<benjie> got it
<benjie> sorry
<benjie> i have a laptop using sigmatel sound driver
<benjie> but not sound is coming out
<benjie> anyone encounter this before?
<benjie> i just installed kubuntu 8.1
<dr_willis> check the mixer contrlls, and perhaps alsamiser from a terminal. be sure its not accidently muted
<dr_willis> ive seen sound be 'muted' and not show it as such befor.
<benjie> yup, it's not muted
<benjie> actuali the driver seems to be working except theirs not sound coming out of the speaker
<dr_willis> start some mediaplayer  from a terminal, try to play somthing look for  output errors also
<benjie> got it
<benjie> i'll try to do that
<dr_willis> ive sene that befor where it plays and you see the little equalizer sound things bob up and down, and the visual  eyecandy works in tune to the music bue you just dont hear it. :)
<arcanusx> !fixpamusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixpamusb
<arcanusx> !pamusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pamusb
<arcanusx> damn :D
<benjie> it's playing normally but not sound coming out of the speaker
<dr_willis> ive neer even heard of pamusb
<bentob0x> under 7.10 I had the right-click option for compressing files with choice of file type etc
<bentob0x> how can I get this in 8.04 KDE4?
<arcanusx> its a pam module that uses onetime pads to authenticate a user against a USB key
<dr_willis> Not seen a way yet.. seen several ask.. but never seen an answer
<dr_willis> I recall fighting with sound vanishing on this box once.. then realize i had a headset plugged in.. :)
<arcanusx> Ive had it working for ages, but i suddenly get a error saying my USB stick is not removable anymore...
<benjie> i'm using dual boot and the sound driver seem to be working well with windows vista
<benjie> i'm just wondering y it's not workng for linux considering it was identified :(
<dr_willis> i had a weird quirk during install where it set up /dev/sdb as a cdrom drive.. in fstab as a 2nd optical drive  when in fact i only had one optical drive..  This made my FIRST usb key i plugged in. never work/mount right.
<dr_willis> I would say check the fstab for a weird entry. :) it does mount? kust says its not removeable?
<r0y4lty> I just updated to Kubuntu 8.10 and now whatever screen I open up getts maxed out as a background on my desktop? Anyone know how I can fix it?
<arcanusx> i get the same error wether its as sdb, sdg or sdf...
<arcanusx> (trying to reformat now, lets see if that helps :P)
<amerigo> hi at all...
<r0y4lty> yeah I looked everywhere and I couldnt find a solution
<kopote> hola
<r0y4lty> hey
<amerigo> it's possible to increase memory swap without formatting???
<benjie> anyone who knows how to work with sigma tel?
<Pici> amerigo: Boot up with a live CD and use gparted/qtparted to resize the swap partition.
<amerigo> Pici: I do not loose any data??
<substr> hi
<Pici> amerigo: Resizing does not require formatting. You should have your data backed up somewhere just in case though. If the process is interupted, data loss can occur.
<dr_willis> amerigo,  you could always add a swap file.
<OxDeadC0de> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<substr> any ideas why my xkb-keymap wont load. Xorg.0.log says: (WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<amerigo> Pici: dr_willis: may be I'll loose program and setting?
<dr_willis> making a swap file - wont lose anything...
<amerigo> ok
<dr_willis> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<dr_willis> My wife cries when the dog gets a shot.
<arcanusx> thats random...
<amerigo> i'm gonna go
<r0y4lty> lol yeah that was random
<dr_willis> wrong channel. :) heh
<arcanusx> xD
<r0y4lty> ha
<dr_willis> talking to a Paramedic in #puppylinux
<dr_willis> heh
<arcanusx> haha
<r0y4lty> lol
<arcanusx> aight, take care guys, gtg
<r0y4lty> peace
<r0y4lty> This screen is so annoying
<amerigo> dr_willis: Pici: If i have inderstood ... i have to create a new file?
<_MarcoPau_> hello, since my last upgrade the audio hasn't been working any more. is it a common problem?
<dr_willis> amerigo,  the dd command in that guide generates a 'file' that you then format as swap and add to the swap list.
<dr_willis> You can have several swap partitions and swap files at the same time.
<amerigo> Clear
<Kundokaani> I just went root/home/kundo/.gimp and fint gimp directory
<Kundokaani> now I trying to find same directory by clicking
<Kundokaani> where is only my personal stuff styled ready made directory system or something like that
<Kundokaani> videos photos desktop
<Kundokaani> where is that gimp?
<Kundokaani> linux directories are little bit weir
<Kundokaani> D
<Kundokaani> d
<dr_willis> Huh>
<dr_willis> all user stuff is in their home directory somewhere.
<dr_willis> compared to the disaster of directories and files that Vista is using.. I will stick with how Linux does it.
<Kundokaani> oujeah
<Kundokaani> they were hidden
<ben_> hello
<kop_regr> gtg. bb
<derjens> hello everybody
<derjens> i have kubuntu 8.10 and cannot get wlan working with WPA2
<derjens> i was running wlan with wep for 1 week and now i wanted to move to WPA2
<ben_> i have kubuntu
<derjens> but i cannot check WPA in the network manager
<pushax> hi derjens, I can't get my Intel 4965AG enabled.  says disabled in lshw -C network
<ben_> i dont know what version though
<derjens> pushax: mine is working... as i said wlan with wep was working fine
<pushax> does anyone know how to enable wifi card?
<derjens> which kubuntu version do you use? with 8.10 and 8.04 (i tested it before) it worked all out of the box on ThinkPad T61
<pushax> derjens: have you tried putting a land cable in for temp internet and doing patches?
<trojan_> kiss my ass
 * derjens is looking for something to drink. 1min AFK
<pushax> using new ibex
<ben_> how is everyone?
<larsivi> pushax: you probably have a on/off switch on your laptop?
<pushax> larsivi: yes and it's on.
<larsivi> for wireless ...
<bazhang> !ru | trojan_
<ubottu> trojan_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> trojan_, no cursing please
<larsivi> pushax: I came over some mention of a kill switch the other day, don't know if it applies to your chip/laptop
<derjens> pushax: ATM i am working on ethernet. i have all recent patches installed
<derjens> can anybody help me setting up WPA2?
<derjens> i read the wiki but i did not help very much
<larsivi> derjens: intel wireless?
<derjens> larsivi: yes
<derjens> using iwl4965
<larsivi> works out of the box for me ...
<larsivi> I have the 3965 card
<derjens> well, the device is there and WEP is no prob... but i cannot select WPA from the list of security items
<amerigo> dr_willis: I have done dd during carge process ... swap space is ready without booting (and under charge) !!!
<amerigo> dr
<larsivi> derjens: which network manager do you use?
<amerigo> thank you !!!
<Trapecista> build-essential seams to have been installed wrong, how can i reinstall it with all dependencies? I have tried apt-get install --reinstall build-essential but did not reinstall dependencies
<derjens> larsivi: KNetworkManager
<larsivi> derjens: hmm, it seems to pick up the correct available modes with me - for instance WPA Enterprise or WPA Personal (which I use home)
<larsivi> there are other issues with the new knetworkmanager (in intrepid) though ..
<derjens> larsivi: i know about the different types but none of them is available
<larsivi> derjens: do you get a list of available networks?
<derjens> larsivi: there are some things different to my old linux system. i will mention them and you will look if anything is different on your box?
<derjens> larsivi: yes, i get the list. my wpa2 network is in the list, too
<larsivi> derjens: not sure I can help much - I had to mess around a bit to get it working after upgrading
<larsivi> but when I first got the list of networks (scanning didn't work at first), security just worked
<derjens> larsivi: please run `sudo wpa_cli` on console. does it say "Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying"?
<derjens> larsivi: and what exactly do you mean by "mess around"? did you change any config files?
<larsivi> derjens: I'm not connected to wireless atm
<larsivi> derjens: and no - it was missing packages like kernel modules and so on that was held back during upgrade
<derjens> no prob. you can securely run wpa_cli. it is just a console for managing and monitoring wpa_supplicant. starting it does not change anything on your wireless connection
<larsivi> I know - and I get Could not connect to wpa_supplicant - re-trying - which I assume is because I'm not connected to wireless
<yousef> derjens: you probably have to upgrade your router firmware
<larsivi> hmm, or not - wpa_supplicant is running
<yousef> what kind of router
<derjens> yousef: no. it is dd-wrt and wpa2 is no prob. the actual problem is that i cannot select wpa2 in knetworkmanager
<yousef> oh i see
<derjens> larsivi: are you sure that you can connect to wpa networks though? if this works for you, then wpa is no problem even if wpa_cli does not work
<larsivi> derjens: I can't test it while at the office, but it certainly worked at home  yesterday
<derjens> okay
<larsivi> for WPA Personal - the router is using WPA2
<pushax> derjens http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=4965ag
<derjens> pushax: this link seems not to be of any use. it is related to manual config of wlan devs. but i wanna use knetworkmanager which is the default way and iwl4965/4965ag is not even mentioned in this doc
<derjens> or did i miss anything?
<ubuntoil> Hi. I wanna try Qt creator and I can't build my example because he doesn't know where is qmake
<ubuntoil> does anyone knows where is my Qmake ??
<favro> !info qmake
<ubottu> Package qmake does not exist in intrepid
<jussi01> ubuntoil: whereis qmake
<ubuntoil> jussi01: qmake is /usr/bin/qmake
<ubuntoil> here: /usr/share/qt4/bin/qmake
<ubuntoil> but does not want to compile..??
<phx591> hey, I'm using intrepid ibex with nvidia's driver on my  laptop. Are there any working settings to speed up kde 4 a little bit?
<XenThraL> not sure where to direct criticism but
<XenThraL> this has been hands down the worst dist upgrade I've ever done
<XenThraL> it has really corroded my trust in kubuntu
<XenThraL> and now I'm forced to use gnome to have a running stable system
<larsivi> XenThraL: I agree that the upgrade was bad, although with some effort it is stable for me now
<larsivi> too much effort I should add
<XenThraL> larsivi: I'm not linux expert
<XenThraL> and it broke so many things for me
<XenThraL> and theres so much missing
<XenThraL> like, a GUI to configure my network
<XenThraL> if I didnt have windows
<XenThraL> I wouldnt be able to have solved this issue
<XenThraL> since it knocked down my network settings and I had _no_ idea where those conf files were
<dmcmanus> lololololololololol
<jmcculloch> hey dom
<dmcmanus> sapnin J
<jmcculloch> ya bass
<ubuntoil> XenThraL:knetworkmanager ??
<jmcculloch> bye bye
<jmcculloch> *waves*
<XenThraL> tried it
<jmcculloch> try again
<XenThraL> didnt change the settings when I configured through it
<jmcculloch> try harder
<XenThraL> also had problems with my X
<ubuntoil> XenThraL: admin mode ??
<XenThraL> and KDE4 crashes
<XenThraL> when I turn on my twinview
<dmcmanus> yeah crash
<jmcculloch> awwww diddums
<dmcmanus> sherman takes the cock
<XenThraL> this is all pretty, well, duct-taped together
<jmcculloch> oh thats news to me
<ubuntoil> XenThraL: I prefer kde3....and I didn't upgrade....
<dmcmanus> is this Jeffers?
<jmcculloch> nah - KDE2 hardcore
<XenThraL> yeah, kde3 is much better
<jmcculloch> nah 2
<XenThraL> wish I had known how bad kde4.1 is before I tried to upgrade
<XenThraL> and damn I hate gnome but dont have a whole lot of options right now
<ubuntoil> XenThraL: yes, that would be great to have downgrade tools
<XenThraL> well thats not really a solution either
<ubuntoil> XenThraL: now you have to download and install 8.04
<XenThraL> I upgraded because I trust the kubuntu people
<XenThraL> and I can't
<XenThraL> cause my DVD drive is busted
<ubuntoil> XenThraL: upgrade is not always good...sometimes you should skip a version
<XenThraL> really wanted gcc 4.3
<ubuntoil> XenThraL: what about a usb dist ??
<XenThraL> anyways
<XenThraL> I offer the criticism here for whatever its worth
<jmcculloch> criticise this
<XenThraL> been using ubuntu since dapper
<XenThraL> hands down worst dist-upgrade ever
<jmcculloch> i concur
<GillesMM> amsn is not in intreprid ?
<hagabaka> hi, i have a mouse with two buttons, a wheel, and two thumb buttons. currently the wheel controls horizontal scroll bars but not vertical ones. how could I make it control vertical scroll bars?
<phx591> hi, do you have any working xorg.conf tweaks for intrepid ibex + nvidia driver?
<Ash-Fox> http://ash-fox.quickfox.org/temp/signalbars Seriously, look at the signal bars. They're monitoring the same network interface. They both have four bars. The one on the left is from KDE4+Kubuntu intrepid, the one on the right is from KDE3.5+Kubuntu hardy. Why are they measuring different strengths?
<Eruaran> Does anyone know if there's a fix for icons that dont paint properly in the systray ?
<Ash-Fox> Eruaran, it's an effects setting.
<Ash-Fox> You would need to enable effects and just have the tray icon effecty thing enabled
<Eruaran> ?
<Eruaran> Not sure what you mean
<jmcculloch> koik
<Eruaran> effects are enabled
<Ash-Fox> If you haven't disabled effects, it's something else
<jmcculloch> lol
<jmcculloch> does anyone know sherman?
<jmcculloch> i demand respect
<hagabaka> !wheel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wheel
<autoconnor> anyone know any good jokes?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<autoconnor> i dont wanna
<jussi01> autoconnor: I strongly sugggest you do. ;)
<Guest49783> ,
<root> dg
<albhack> hi everyone
<albhack> who can help me how i can crack
<albhack> how i can install kismet
<albhack> in ubuntu
<albhack> is there
<Pici> albhack: sudo apt-get install kismet
<albhack> anyone
<albhack> here ?
<albhack> lool
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<albhack> !enter
<albhack> ej pici
<albhack> no kismet crack
<albhack> tool
<albhack> i wget
<albhack> and tar file but
<albhack> when i go ./configure
<Pici> albhack: Please lay off on the enter key a bit.
<albhack> say
<Pici> albhack: kismet is in the software repositories, there is no need to compile it from source.
<albhack> ok pici
<Pici> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4 (intrepid), package size 939 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<albhack> now how i can see
<albhack> ok i have that
<albhack> but how i can install
<albhack> please becouse i am new member of linux
<Pici> albhack: Run: sudo apt-get install kismet
<Pici> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bentob0x> maybe you should try explaining in asembler Pici ...
<albhack> ok pici
<gruppe> Hi
<albhack> now i do that comand and it say
<kokolinux> hello !!!
<kokolinux> :D
<bentob0x> oh hello
<albhack> [sudo] password for albhack:
<albhack> Reading package lists... Done
<albhack> Building dependency tree
<albhack> Reading state information... Done
<kokolinux> eee alguien habla español ?
<albhack> Suggested packages:
<albhack>   festival gpsd
<Pici> !es | kokolinux
<ubottu> kokolinux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<albhack> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<albhack>   kismet
<albhack> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Pici> !paste | albhack
<ubottu> albhack: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bentob0x> albhack: just do ALT+F2 now and type kismet
<Pici> kismet is a cli program
<albhack> pici
<bentob0x> ah, my mistake then
<albhack> now i insalll
<albhack> what i can do now were
<albhack> i can see
<albhack> were i can run the kismet
<albhack> pici
<Pici> From a terminal, konsole if you're on KDE.
<albhack> are u here
<albhack> yes
<albhack> the komanda
<albhack> to run is
<albhack> pici
<albhack> bro u are here
<bazhang> albhack, espanol?
<albhack> no
<albhack> englsih albanian
<albhack> :S
<bazhang> type kismet
<albhack> hmm ok now
<albhack> i open the terminal
<albhack> and do
<Pici> You'll need to modify /etc/kismet/kismet.conf to match your setup first though.
<bazhang> !enter | albhack
<ubottu> albhack: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> albhack, dont use the enter key as punctuation.
<albhack> ok
<Kundokaani> how to get youtube working? I downloaded sun java 6 and gnash and still dont work
<albhack> but pic were i can found
<albhack> that
<albhack> kismet.conf
<albhack> ?
<bazhang> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bazhang> Kundokaani, ^^
<Pici> albhack: I just told you /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<ewgen> list
<heinrich> hmm i have a question regarding installation of envyng-gtx on a ati x1600 mobility. After installation and reboot the computer asks for drivers regarding graphics and monitor...what do i put in? vesa? fglrx? or just radeon/radeonhd.
<heinrich> any ideas?^^
<albhack> bazhabg
<albhack> bazhang
<albhack> can u help me how
<simon__> accountancy software in linux which wins?
<albhack> i can config wireless card in kismet ?
<bazhang> !info gnucash
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.6-2ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1791 kB, installed size 5388 kB
<bazhang> albhack, what are you trying to do? please write it all on one line. Don't type two words then hit enter please.
<w8tah> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<firechris> hello @all
<firechris> May someone help me on kubuntu 8.10 ?
<bazhang> albhack, answer me in the channel please not in PM
<albhack> ok
<firechris> I cannot get aspell or ispell working
<albhack> bro
<albhack> how i can
<albhack> config the wlan card in kismet ?\
<bazhang> albhack, all on one line.
<w8tah> how do i enable the sound system on Intrepid?
<albhack> hmm i run
<albhack> the lin
<albhack> loooooool
<albhack> what hapend
<albhack> here
<albhack> ?
<bazhang> albhack, you aren't listening
<albhack> now i install the kismet
<bazhang> albhack, put your question all on one line.
<albhack> but how i use thast
<albhack> ok
<bazhang> albhack, why do you want to use kismet
<albhack> to crack a wireless wep wep
<Freeaqingme> I have a mouse with some extra buttons. Is there a GUI available to configure those?
<bazhang> albhack, no.
<albhack> mm
<albhack> but how i can config
<pabluntu> hello
<albhack> brother
<albhack> how i can crack that shit wifi
<bazhang> albhack, dont curse here.
<albhack> ok
<albhack> bro
<albhack> sorry
<Ryu> i have added the spring engine intrepid repositories to the sources list but when i look for spring it doesnt show up
<heinrich> This feels like afk-heaven=P
<bazhang> Ryu, did you sudo apt-get update
<Ryu> yeh
<Ryu> but neither adpet manager or synaptic show spring
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Ryu> but when i try with terminal it does find it .. why?
<Ryu> k
<bazhang> heinrich, you want to do 3d?
<bazhang> fglrx is very buggy heinrich
<bazhang> heinrich, also check the notes for ibex
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Ryu> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/d680af83e
<zsolti> hi
<zsolti> everybody
<Ryu> bazhang: heres what i followed http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/Ubuntu_install
<jhutchins_wk> Anybody extend the speed benchmarks that show decreasing performance with the recent releases to see if Ibex reverses this trend?
<Kundokaani> is there any click and play way install softwares and plungins to kubuntu. example that gnash blugin for mozilla
<bazhang> Ryu, it is not in your sources.list
<Ryu> but i added it through the gui
<Ryu> of adept
<bazhang> Ryu, hardy or ibex
<Ryu> intrepid
<zsolti> I need some help
<zsolti> can anyone help me
<zsolti> ?
<Ryu> bazhang sheldon
<bazhang> Kundokaani, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> Ryu, it is not in the list.
<Authority> zsolti: only if you tell us what your problem is
<Ryu> bazhang if the list is in /etc/apt/sources.list then why does  http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/Ubuntu_install tell me to add the repo's to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/springproject.list ?
<bazhang> Ryu, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and add that line with no #in front of it
<Ryu> k
<bazhang> Ryu, then save it and sudo apt-get update
<christian86> Hello, need help with dosbox (with sound = problems, without sound = no problems); konsole tells: ALSA:Can't subscribe to MIDI port (65:0) nor (17:0) MIDI:Opened device:oss
<Ryu> bazhang still nothing.. it doesnt show up in either apt gui (synaptic and adept) but it does show up like before when it wasnt in the sources.list in terminal
<Ryu> ,*
<bazhang> Ryu, please paste.ubuntu.com with the new sources.list
<Ryu> http://pastebin.com/d7f65ab3
<Ryu> bazhang *
<bazhang> Ryu, then sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> Ryu, and sudo apt-get install spring
<Ryu> yes but why isnt it showing up in the gui's?
<bazhang> Ryu, is it installed?
<Ryu> hold on
<Ryu> bazhang downloading 8 min
<sfears> is there anyone that can help me with nvidia issues after the upgrade to intrepid?
<bazhang> sfears, which card
<sfears> geforce 440
<bazhang> sfears, did you check the notes?
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<sfears> will check
<Ryu> oh its intrepid ibex k i thought it was just intrepid
<Ryu> whats the next one called?
<christian86> Hello, need help with dosbox (with sound = problems, without sound = no problems); konsole tells: ALSA:Can't subscribe to MIDI port (65:0) nor (17:0) MIDI:Opened device:oss
<faileas> Jaunty Jackalope
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<Ryu> lol who comes up with these names ?
<sfears> bazhang: ok, so i can't enable the nvidia drivers.  Now i have two questions, how do i enable the nv driver, and how do i drop back to 8.04?
<Ryu> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Ryu> soz
<bazhang> sfears, drop back? as in downgrade? there is only one way to do that...
<sfears> i figured such
<sfears> ok.. how do i enable the nv drivers
<Ryu> sfears i used envy
<bazhang> sfears, this is kubuntu?
<sfears> yes
<bazhang> you could try envyng-qt
<bazhang> not sure if it works with ibex though
<sfears> and why doesn't dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg give me the options for video drivers anymore?
<bazhang> !info envyng-qt
<ubottu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1 (intrepid), package size 103 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bazhang> sfears, that stopped working in gutsy
<sfears> ohhh
<sfears> so where do i configure that now?
<bazhang> xorg is largely superfluous now
<ryu_> * You have been killed by services. (collision) * Disconnected (Remote host closed socket). wth?
<Ash-Fox> ryu_, someone else was using the same nickname.
<ryu_> Ash-Fox but i had it before
<uman> Hi there, ive been trying to share a connection between my ubuntu pc and my xbox 360. i read a tutorial on how to do it with firestarter, but i always get an error sasying eht0 interface is not ready. is there an easy way to do it with ubuntu 8.10? i currently have 8.04 and will upgrade soon. thanks
<Ash-Fox> ryu_, and?
<ryu_> its mine
<ryu_> :(
<Ash-Fox> ryu_, it's not even registered.
<Ash-Fox> -NickServ- ryu_ is not registered.
<ryu_> no i was using Ryu
<mog_> hello
<Ash-Fox> Ryu is owned.
<ryu_> :( by who ? ill hunthim down
<Ash-Fox> Information on ryu (account ryu): Registered : Jul 27 18:19:40 2005 (3 years, 14 weeks, 1 day, 21:49:36 ago) Last seen  : now Flags      : HideMail, Private
<ryu_> zomg hes had it for ages
<zsolti> can anyone use the windows wireless driver program? I have some problems
<Ash-Fox> I've had mine longer.
<mog_> i've get a processus wich use more than 90% ressource of preoccesor , it's name is whiptail
<Ash-Fox> zsolti, yes.
<Ryunix> boom
<Ash-Fox> zsolti, it works 100% fine here.
<mog_> it's normale
<mog_> ?
<mog_> how kill it?
<mog_> it's dangerous?
<Ash-Fox> mog_, it's a dialogbox.
<Ryunix> anyone else seen this ? http://openpandora.org/
<mog_> Asf-Fox dialogbox , meaning?
<bentob0x> when you have a console open in Konqueror while in filemanagement mode, the console doesn't cd '/the/folder/you/just/clicked/on' when you click on a folder where Dolphin does
<mog_> and he take a longer time :/
<Ash-Fox> mog, are you curently running adept?
<mog_> euh no but dpkg
<sfears> my file menus in konqueror has dissapeared.. menus in all my other applications seem to be fine.  any ideas??
<sfears> my file menus in konqueror have* dissapeared.. menus in all my other applications seem to be fine.  any ideas??
<Ash-Fox> mog_ finish what you're doing in dpkg
<Ash-Fox> mog_, it's the message windows used by packages.
<w8tah> hi folks -- ive got a box im working on -- i cant get any sound out -- it shows up in lspci as: 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)    i cant seem to find how to use the kmenu to enable the sound system etc --
<zsolti> my driver softver is a .exe file and the program need .inf file
<zsolti> [15:58] <zsolti> what do you think? what can i do?
<mog_> it doesn't work because he say me that there are not enough ressource
<w8tah> any help is very appreciated
<Ash-Fox> mog_, then cancel.
<mog_> it's done
<mog_> but how kill this processus
<mog_> ?
<Ash-Fox> mog_, sudo killall -9 whiptail
<mog_> killall or kill?
<Ash-Fox> mog_, sudo killall -9 whiptail
<Ash-Fox> That should kill whiptail with extreme prejudice.
<mog_> thank you
<mog_> why this processus take so much ressource?
<Ash-Fox> It's in a loop, waiting for input from the user.
<Ash-Fox> One of those things that was not quite coded so correctly from debian.
<Ash-Fox> mog_, see for yourself, run this in konsole: whiptail --msgbox "hello world" 10 20
<Ash-Fox> That's all it is.
<mog_> ya it work
<w8tah> where can i find the enable sound system setting in kubuntu intrepid
<Ash-Fox> mog_, that's what the program does. Just explaining so you know :)
<Ash-Fox> w8tah, it's in system settings
<w8tah> Ash-Fox, with respect - im IN system settings, sound and i cant find it anywhere --
<heinrich> If I play a movie or something the video flashes and goes straight through whatever i put in front.
<Ash-Fox> w8tah, system settings -> general -> sound
<w8tah> ash -- thats exactly where i am
<SmokeyTokez> hello everyone
<Ash-Fox> w8tah, you choose the sound system preference there. If you want to use pulse audio, you need to make sure pulse audio is installed - sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<mog_> t thinked that it's my pc config no enough strong for kubuntu
<w8tah> Ash-Fox, ok -- i'll reboot - brb
<iGoose> oh hi sry, can u talk me russian help chanel one mor time? plz
<SmokeyTokez> hey I'm having a problem with my screen resolution, and it gets worse when I install the driver for me Nvidia GeForce 4 MX Video
<SmokeyTokez> if anyone can help email me at SmokeyTokez@Ymail.com
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iGoose> oh thx
<mog_> because i'have only 512MB RAM, 30GB HDD and processor AMD Sempron 1.8 GHz and i've got kubuntu 8.10
<SmokeyTokez> he he, mog, are you using an E-Machine?
<mog_> E-Machine what'is this?
<SmokeyTokez> a computer brand made by Gateway
<mog_> i'm sorry i leanr english so i  don't speak/understand very well all aver the word in english
<SmokeyTokez> ahh
<SmokeyTokez> I see
<mog_> Gateway lol
<SmokeyTokez> Gateway sucks
<mog_> i speak very well french
<SmokeyTokez> ummm
<SmokeyTokez> Que ceppa la framash? (I don't know if I spelled it right)
<SmokeyTokez> is that right mog?
<Captain_Haddock> mog_: my mum's PC is more or less the same configuration and it manages OK with 8.10
<mog_> no,
<Captain_Haddock> effects turned off of course
<mog_> Captain
<SmokeyTokez> i'll brb room
<mog_> ok thanks
<legodude> is there any way to have plasma collapse windows from the same app in the taskbar?
<mog_> SmokeyTokez , not good french , it does not french ^^
<Captain_Haddock> legodude: you mean like group the same app together like in windows?
<legodude> exactly
<Captain_Haddock> legodude: not sure. Haven't seen it.
<Captain_Haddock> 4.1?
<w8tah> Ash-Fox,  i installed pulse audio -- everything is full up and unmuted
<w8tah> no sound
<legodude> Captain_Haddock: I belive so, 8.10
<Captain_Haddock> legodude: you could try asking in #kde
<legodude> ah thanks
<Captain_Haddock> they probably have a better handle on obscure features :)
<legodude> yup
<legodude> didn't even think of that
<w8tah> the only thing that im seeing is that for some reason if i right click on kmix it wont allow me to unmute it
<Captain_Haddock> w8tah: is your soundcard being detected correctly?
<w8tah> far as i can tell
<w8tah> it shows up in LSPCI
<Captain_Haddock> and also in the sound applet in system settings?
<w8tah> yes
<Captain_Haddock> w8tah: how about in lshw? That should also show which module's being used.
<w8tah> yep -- it seems to be there
<uman> how do i run sudo on every command i use in terminal? sudo -i?
<makdaknife> sudo -s
<iGoose> and the last time pliase)))
<w8tah> Captain_Haddock, it seems to be there
<DarkSmoke> hey
<DarkSmoke> k3b can burn dual-layer dvds
<DarkSmoke> ?
<iGoose> rus
<iGoose> i wanna rus serv!!! uaaa
<Koordin> hi, i've just upgraded to 8.10 but the server X does not start alone and i have to write 'startx' in tty1 in order to launch it, does someone have any idea ?
<ek> Koordin: Is KDM set to run at system boot?
<w8tah> anyone got any ideas on why my audigy card is not working????
<Koordin> i don't know, where can i see that ?
<Reptile> I updated to 8.10 but I have problem
<Koordin> ek : i don't know, where can i see that ?
<ek> w8tah: I had issues with an Audigy card a while back myself. I ended up taking the card back to the store I purchased from 'cause I could never figure it out.
<wolf_> hi i installed 8.10 and my screen flickers every 10 seconds, the restricted modlues hardware manager shwos that terhe is a fglrx driver, but I#m not able to activate it
<Reptile> Not able to connect with cable
<w8tah> oh -- ok
<ek> Koordin: Well, there is software you can install to check, or you can use KDE's System Settings area to see/adjust what is set to start at boot time.
<ek> Koordin: 8.10, right?
<Reptile> how do I enable eth01
<Koordin> yes
<Koordin> ek: i'll check
<ek> Reptile: /etc/init.d/networking start <- What does that say?
<Koordin> ek: i've just seek that kdm was not installed
<lyhana8> hi, i tried an ubuntu 8.10 with some KDE apps (kopete, gwenview) and i want to downgrade. Can you explain me what does mean that ubuntu 8.04 is LTS and Kubuntu 8.04 isn't.
<Koordin> i've installed it and i'll now reboot
<ek> Koordin: Okay.
<ek> Koordin: Did it ask you about enabling it at boot time?
<Koordin> during the install : " Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/kdm ..."
<ek> Koordin: Okay. Perfect.
<ek> lyhana8: LTS means that that particular version of *Ubuntu will have 3 years of support.
<phx591> hi, if I want to mount my vista ntfs partition, kubuntu 8.10 asks for the root password. how can i mount it as a user?
<Reptile> onfiguring network interfaces"
<ek> LTS = Long Term Support. Non-LTS versions of *Ubuntu get 18 months of support.
<ek> Reptile: What does "ifconfig" tell you about your internet connection? Can you paste the output to pastebin?
<lyhana8> ek: yep but what about the kubuntu 8.04 and the KDE3 desktop ?
<Reptile> and then nothing
<ek> phx591: Add a "user" option to the mount line in your /etc/fstab file.
<ek> lyhana8: That is Ubuntu 8.04 LTS adjusted for KDE.
<Reptile> what should it say, cant copy and paste
<ek> lyhana8: In other words, Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron will have another 2.5-ish years of updates.
<phx591> ek: there's no fstab entry, cause this is managed by hal I think
<lyhana8> ek: KDE4 i lost too much features on KDE4 apps so want to go back to KDE3, but i want to know until when KDE3 will be supported
<ek> Reptile: It should list your network interfaces along with their current configuration.
<ek> lyhana8: As long as Kubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron is supported. So, 3 years from release date which was (very rough estimate) 6 months ago.
<lyhana8> ek: on wikipedia they emphase the fact that Ubuntu is a LTS and Kubuntu isn't
<ek> lyhana8: So, 2.5 more years.
<Reptile> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
<ek> lyhana8: It will continue to be supported for quite a while. I wouldn't worry about it.
<wolf_> now my pc has frozen, someone can help me to avoid this flickering and to enable this fglrx driver?
<ek> There are many people that choose to stick with the KDE 3.5 desktop for various reasons. No one will be forced into KDE4 for a long time.
<lyhana8> ek: ok that seem a pretty good time for KDE4 to get to the level of KDE3 dev
<ek> Reptile: There is no eth0 device in the "ifconfig" output?
<ek> lyhana8: That's the idea.
<Reptile> no
<ek> wolf_: How did you install the fglrx driver?
<wolf_> ek: I wnated to enable it from this icon in the kicker
<ek> Reptile: You may need to get 3rd party proprietary drivers for your network card...
<ek> Are you sure a network card is installed?
<lyhana8> ek: doens't that divide the development force/dynamism to have KDE3 alongside KDE4 ?
<Reptile> Everything worked fine until I updated
<ek> Reptile: Updated to what? Intrepid?
<Reptile> Yep
<cdshan> Hi!  I have downloaded the new version of kubuntu (8.10), I tried to install it, all goes on well till I get to the installation screen and when the screen displays to select the language, the mouse pointer disappears and the system just hangs!  Could someone help me with this?
<ek> lyhana8: For the most part, yes. But, devs will be leaving KDE3 for KDE4 at some point. But, serious bugs and such will be fixed in KDE3 still.
<ek> lyhana8: Also, it could always fork and two different teams can develop whatever they'd like and go their separate ways.
<lyhana8> ek: so KDE3 can still get news features !??
<ek> Reptile: What does your /etc/network/interfaces file say? Is there an "eth0" line in there?
<ek> lyhana8: Maybe. Depends on how far the KDE devs decide to take KDE3 before moving on.
<wolf_> ek: can you help me?
<JontheEchidna> no, KDE3 is permanently feature frozen
<ek> wolf_: You may need to remove/rename your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file temporarily while you play around with the video card driver(s).
<ek> JontheEchidna: Ah. Interesting.
<JontheEchidna> basically nobody is working on KDE3 anymore
<lyhana8> JontheEchidna: oh~ that's a bad news
<Koordin> hi again ek
<ek> JontheEchidna: But, bug fixes and such are still undergoing I take it?
<ek> Hello, Koordin.
<JontheEchidna> not very many, but a few I suppose
<cdshan> ﻿Hi!  I have downloaded the new version of kubuntu (8.10), I tried to install it, all goes on well till I get to the installation screen and when the screen displays to select the language, the mouse pointer disappears and the system just hangs!  Could someone help me with this?
<Reptile> Yes there is
<Koordin> ek: now it says in a window that it could not find the oxygen theme ; and then in a console message it says that it will not boot on k display manager because it is not the default
<lyhana8> how i can do a clean downgrade to Hardy Heron ?
<ek> Reptile: What does the line say?
<ek> Koordin: Does it say what is the default?
<Koordin> no
<Koordin> i'm trying to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop to see
<ek> Koordin: Ah. Okay.
<stdin> !downgrade | lyhana8
<ubottu> lyhana8: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ek> lyhana8: I wouldn't downgrade versions of Kubuntu. Just downgrade your KDE version.
<lyhana8> ek: how can i do this ? (i don't know *ubuntu allow this)
<ubuntoil> ek: sounds clever but how do you do that ?? uninstall the kde desktop
<ubuntoil> compile your kde
<ubuntoil> and then "make install" ?
<ek> lyhana8: Probably something as simple as an "apt-get install kubuntu-kde-desktop".
<daler> hello
<lyhana8> ubuntoil: that's the gentoo way ^^y
<ek> lyhana8: Then, of course, logging into KDE3 instead.
<ek> ubuntoil: No. I wouldn't go that far. I'd leave KDE3 and KDE4 installed.
<ubuntoil> lyhana8: because I'd like to upgrade to 8.10 but I don't want kde 4
<ubuntoil> ek: not suppored any longer in 8.10
<cdshan> ﻿Hi!  I have downloaded the new version of kubuntu (8.10), I tried to install it, all goes on well till I get to the installation screen and when the screen displays to select the language, the mouse pointer disappears and the system just hangs!  Could someone help me with this?
<lyhana8> i don't follow you on how downgrade KDE
<ek> ubuntoil: Well, you may very well need to delete the KDE4 IDE then.
<ubuntoil> lyhana8: 8.04 or 8.10 ??
<ek> And then install KDE3 instead.
<ek> s/I//g
<Koordin> ek: after having installed kubuntu-kde4-desktop, i have the same problem
<lyhana8> ubuntoil:  currently on 8.10
<ek> Koordin: What does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" give you?
<ek> Does it prompt you to make it the default and such?
<Koordin> ek: no output
<Darthfrog> Has anyone got Flash working on Intrepid AMD64 & firefox?
<Koordin> ek:  ?
<Linuturk> ummm
<sfears> i need some help enabling ndiswrapper & wireless cards
<Tm_T> !wifi | sfears
<ubottu> sfears: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sfears> i guess i should rephrase that.. i need help with ndiswrapper in 8.10, it doesn't seem to work like it used to
<Linuturk> I've been playing with the Kubuntu 8.10 live cd, and the screen seems to flicker a lot.  Any ideas why? Compositing seems to be on, and I have this problem on Ubuntu as well, but not to this degree. It only happens on startup with Ubuntu, and goes away after that unless I am using a Wine application.
<sfears> the drivers are loaded but not wireless networks are detected.
<sfears> the drivers are loaded but no* wireless networks are detected.
<ShawnRisk> hey all, I am running kubuntu 7.04 in a virtual machine and wondering if there was a way to get internet working.  I have tried everything and not working, but this use to work.  Ideas?
<Darthfrog> ShawnRisk: An old version in an unusual environment?  Good luck.
<ShawnRisk> :P
<ShawnRisk> this is the only version that works in Parallels on my mac
<ralpho_> if nothing else you could try to fake it like its static just a idea been awhile sense i used vm
<Darthfrog> Does it see the virtual network card?
<ShawnRisk> yes
<Darthfrog> Can you assign a static IP and gateway to it?
<ShawnRisk> I only have the lo when I did ifconfig and I am running wireless on my mac
<ShawnRisk> ideas?
<Darthfrog> Then it doesn't see the virtual network card, it seems.
<lyhana8> i'll reinstall kubuntu 8.04, thx for help
<ShawnRisk> I have this on Shared Networking
<ShawnRisk> used to work
<uman> Hi, can you guys help me getting firestarter firewall to start everytime i boot up ubuntu, even if its a limited user that logs in? thanks
<ShawnRisk> Darthfrog: any other ideas?
<stdin> uman: it does, it's just the GUI that doesn't start by default
<uman> ok thanks
<jussi01> !bum | uman
<ubottu> uman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<uman> stdin, anyway to get the ui to strat also
<Darthfrog> ShawnRisk: I don't know Parallels.  But until it gives your virtual machine a proper virtual NIC, you aren't going anywhere.
<jussi01> !autostart | uman
<ubottu> uman: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<stdin> if you don't close the UI then it will normally be started when you login, else see ↑
<Koordin> ek: not here anymore ?
<pritam> how can i remove a use locale using shell
<KDesk> I have a DVD Image and also the DVD files copyed to my HD. With witch program can I transform them to Xvid?
<Darthfrog> KDesk: Have a look at dvdrip.
<NauarchLysander> Is there a KDE equivalent to update-manager? I just uninstalled everything that had to do with GNOME and now I'm not able to get automatic updates.
<Darthfrog> !adept | NauarchLysander
<ubottu> NauarchLysander: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<KDesk> Darthfrog: I have already looked at DVD:rip, but it is a bit odd, I have to select every chapter and choose witch codec to use in every.
<KDesk> NauarchLysander: You can also install the kubunut-desktop metapackage, or take a look to it
<NauarchLysander> Well, I looked at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto. Unfotunately, in my version of Adept (3.0 Beta 4) there is no button labeled 'Fetch Updates'.
<pritam> language help
<Grubbolo> Hi... How do I mount a floppy in 8.10 ?
<KDesk> NauarchLysander: In the adept manager (not installer) in sources there is the option to fetch package list
<NauarchLysander> KDesk: That's it?
<KDesk> Grubbolo: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy-mount-point
<KDesk> Grubbolo: maybe you have to use -t vfat
<KDesk> NauarchLysander: Yes, but you have to use the apdept manager, not the apept add & remove software
<larsivi> can I have the new krunner open on Alt+Space?
<Grubbolo> KDesk: I installed kde4 in my gf PC... I can't tell her to open a shell :-)
<KDesk> NauarchLysander: Search in the K menu for adept and launch the manager option
<int3grate>  i'm trying to install 8.10 on a computer, and once i hit enter to install it, the screen goes blank and the monitor says "input out of range"
<int3grate> is there anyway to change the x server settings before hitting the install option?
<KDesk> Grubbolo: maybe there is a Kfloppy utility, but I dont know cause I dont have floppies anymore
<NauarchLysander> KDesk: Yes, it's the Adept Manager. I fetched the packages and now it says that the operation finished successfully and no operation is in progress. Does that mean there are no updates? I did not update my system since last Friday.
<KDesk> int3grate: you can also try the alternate cd
<KDesk> NauarchLysander: yes, updates are not every day... Sometimes, but onces a week mostly
<NauarchLysander> KDesk: OK, thanks for your help.
<KDesk> Grubbolo: install from adept kfloppy
<int3grate> thanks KDesk, didn't know there was a text based installation cd
<pritam> how do i remove the unwanted language pack using shell
<KDesk> pritam: sudo apt-get remore language-pack-xx
<KDesk> pritam: also language-support-translations-xx
<KDesk> language-support-xx
<wolf_> i installed 8.10 and my screen flickers ek, you told me to rename/remove the xorg.conf file, I did and then X wont start, and the xorg.conf is completly empty
<DaSkreech> wolf_: Boot into the recovery console and choose xfix
<KDesk> wolf_: maybe you have to disable the xrandr detect option in system settins
<wolf_> DaSkreech: why, the only problem I have is that i cant enable fglrx from the hardware manager (restricted modules)
<KDesk> *settings
<DaSkreech> Ah
<wolf_> KDesk: what is xrandr
<KDesk> wolf_: I don't know exactly :) But I have had a similar problem and I have Disabled in System Settings -> Advanced tab ->Service manager and stoped "Detecting RANDER"
<valeria> martin_riggs
<DaSkreech> Pretty quiet in here
<Tm_T> good
<irish> Hi everybody! It wouldn't be quiet! Because I have a question.
<dr_willis> hmmm
<irish>  do you know where I can disable automount for specific USB device in kde 3.5 ? (there is no record in fstab)
<dr_willis> i think you would have to make cuseomized hal/udev rules for that specific device
<valeria> hello
<dr_willis> or perhaps make a fstab entry based on the devices label/uuid -
<DaSkreech> !hi | valeria
<ubottu> valeria: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<valeria> Cciao
<irish> dr_willis: how to make this rules ? Kde mounts great usb devices exept of my Photo Camera. Whet kde automount finds it and try to mount like a camera - device complitely disapears from /dev/ Help please.
<Tm_T> hi hannascott & others
<NetersLandreau> hello all.. i updated to kubuntu 8.10 over the weekend with kde 4.1 but no longer have this file and i was wondering if someone may be able to share their copy with me: KDE_Beep_Ahem.wav
<x_link> Does anybody here have/had problems with connecting to there wireless?
<dr_willis> No idea on the rules.. ive seen guides/examples/tutorials of doing it for specific devices.. but i never really paid much attention to them
<hannascott> mmm.... hi Tm_T
<dr_willis> My Wireless actually works now under 8.10 :)
<valeria> qualcuno mi aiuta????
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> valeria: ^^^
<irish> t
<irish> [20:16:39] <ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<irish> [20:16:43]  jarek (n=jarek@dxt189.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl) has joined channel #kubuntu
<irish> [20:16:44] <DaSkreech> valeria: ^^^
<Tm_T> irish: ok
<irish> Sorrry!!!
<x_link> Anybody?
<Tm_T> x_link: no problems here, thanks for asking
<isaacj87> hey everyone!
<irish> NetersLandreau: i can sent you .wav/ Give a e-mail pls.
<janorcutt> x_link: you need to find out if its running the right kernel driver module for ur chipset
<NetersLandreau> irish: neterslandreau at
<NetersLandreau> irish: gmail dor com
<NetersLandreau> er dot
<valeria> hello I'm an italian student...
<x_link> janorcutt: It is.
<x_link> janorcutt: I use 2.6.24-21-generic
<x_link> Kubuntu Hardy.
<x_link> I installed linux-backports-modules-hardy
<x_link> janorcutt: Is that what you meant?
<irish> NetersLandreau: here you are.
<janorcutt> not quite, i had a problem where ubuntu was loading the wrong driver
<NetersLandreau> thank you irish :)
<janorcutt> if you type modprobe | grep -i -uname wireless it will show you which driver is running
<janorcutt> it maybe that its trying to run off the wrong driver, you can change it in network manager
<janorcutt> aslong as it's installed
<x_link> janorcutt: It's installed yes.
<x_link> janorcutt: You have to excuse my english, it isn't that very good.
<x_link> janorcutt: I will run that command now.
<x_link> modprobe | grep -i -uname wireless
<x_link> Should I run that?
<janorcutt> yeah it will tell u what drivers running now
<stdin> janorcutt: modprobe? you mean "lsmod" ?
<stdin> modprobe loads modules, or with -l lists all modules installed
<janorcutt> yeah i know sorry long day at work
<x_link> janorcutt: Okey, I will run it now.
<x_link> janorcutt: That command doesn't work.
<x_link> Should I run it with sudo maybe?
<janorcutt> no try "lsmod" it will print a load of text to screen. i need help now cuz i can't find my network modules
<x_link> lsmod instead of modprobe?
<janorcutt> yeah
<x_link> OKey.
<x_link> Didn't work either.
<x_link> sedde@sedde:~$ lsmod | grep -i -uname wireless
<x_link> grep: invalid max count
<janorcutt> just lsmod sorry
<x_link> Hehe okey =)
<x_link> janorcutt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66870/
<x_link> janorcutt: I don't understand much of that.
<janorcutt> iwl3945, ok this is the one
<x_link> Yeah.
<janorcutt> whats ur hardware
<x_link> janorcutt: I have a Lenovo 3000 N200
<stdin> iwl3945.ko: description:    Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux
<x_link> Intel Dual-Core 1.86GHz, 3GB DDR2, 160GB HDD, Intel X3100 etc.
<janorcutt> same 1 i got on my laptop, works in suse but that dont help here
<x_link> janorcutt: Hehe
<janorcutt> ok try this
<janorcutt> sudo rmmod -f iwl3945
<janorcutt> sudo modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<janorcutt> if that doesn't work then i dont know
<wolf_> ok now i set off the randr auto-detection and my flickering is gone, thx a lot, but I am still not able to enable fglrx in the hardwre- manager for restricted modules
<x_link> janorcutt: Sorry, I was talking with a friend on my cell.
<x_link> janorcutt: I have already done -> sudo rmmod -f iwl3945 and sudo modprobe irl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<janorcutt> sorry then i dont know... worked 4 me
<wolf_> there is a option to use fglrx but when i wnat to enable it it isnt possible
<x_link> janorcutt: Okey.
<wolf_> i have a radeon gfx card
<Rob71> join #ubuntu-it
<Rob71> sorry i wrong
<buntfalke> hi
<buntfalke> Is it normal that print jobs are lost after some time of not being printed?
<luis_lopez> Hi, how do I change the appearance of kde3 applications in Intrepid? There is no kcontrol package anymore...
<ShishKabab> Hello. I'd like to install 7z on Kubuntu 8.10 with the command 'sudo apt-get install 7z', but I get the error message 'E: Package 7z has no installation candidate'. Any ideas?
<x_link> ShishKabab: sudo aptitude install p7zip
<x_link> ShishKabab: It didn't work cause there is no file called 7z.
<x_link> ShishKabab: aptitude search 7zip will tell you.
<ShishKabab> Ok. And I get the same message for ktouch-kde4. Do I need to add an extra repository for KDE4 apps?
<x_link> Proberly, don't know for sure.
<ShishKabab> The strange this is that when I do sudo apt-get install ktouch <tab> <tab> ktouch-kde4 shows up, but when I do aptitude search ktouch it doesn't.
<ShishKabab> Same thing for 7z
<x_link> ShishKabab: The file is not called 7z, I just told you that =)
<elitrou> hi guys - anyone here running 8.10 on 64bit platform?
<ShishKabab> I know, but why does it show up in my tab completion. (I installed p7zip successfuly by the way)
<hoonteke> Using Kubuntu Ibex.  How do I change, set, or use my keyboard to switch between virtual desktops/
<DaSkreech> hoonteke: With Kwin ^Fn
<hoonteke> ah, *there* it is.  thanks, DaSkreech
<hoonteke> alright, looking through the shortcuts.  What is the Screen?  As in Screen 0, Screen 1, 2 3 .. etc.
<DaSkreech> hoonteke: Monitors
<DaSkreech> I think
<hoonteke> oh, that's cool.  Good to know for future reference.
<DaSkreech> ShishKabab: what doesn't?
<DaSkreech> elitrou: Ask your question
<DaSkreech> luis_lopez: No clue. Don't know if you can
<DaSkreech> buntfalke: 8.10 ?
<buntfalke> DaSkreech: uhm...the last kubuntu with 3.5.9
<buntfalke> whatever version that was again :-)
<ShishKabab> DaSkreech: Lots of things. truecrypt, php5-mysqli, php5-mysqli, kdesvn-kde4, etc.
<DaSkreech> 8.04
<hoonteke> DaSkreech: is there a way to make my own shortcut?
<elitrou> it seems that new xorg takes much more memory
<DaSkreech> ShishKabab: When you try tab complete in apt-get ?
<elitrou> about 60M here
<DaSkreech> hoonteke: To do what? but yes there is
<elitrou> right on start
<DaSkreech> elitrou: memory usage is a black art in Linux
<elitrou> DaSkreech: explain yourself...
<ShishKabab> DaSkreech: Yes. And in aptitude.
<hoonteke> weird, lost my keyboard for a minute.
<hoonteke> DaSkreech.  I like Ctrl+Alt+t to open a terminal.
<DaSkreech> elitrou: Xorg may be reporting a certain amount but it's quite likely that a lot of it is also inclusive aof apps that are making heavy ue of xlibs so it's also a lot ofthe programs already open
<DaSkreech>  So the same memory gets reported multiple times
<hoonteke> elitrou: heh: it's taking double + that here.  xorg has 263m vit, and 110res.  blech!
<hoonteke> vit=virt
<elitrou> DaSkreech: so it's a bu in a system monitor?
<elitrou> bug
<DaSkreech> A lot of times if you add up the amount of memory being used by apps it is far far higher than the amount of memory used as the memory is counted upmany times
<DaSkreech> elitrou: No it's a side effect of how Linux uses libraries and reuses components
<elitrou> and i have 2 xorgs running
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<DaSkreech> elitrou: They are likely to be using some significant portion of the same resources
<DaSkreech> So you will get large uses but maybe 1/4 of it is shared
<elitrou> why do i need both?
<DaSkreech> elitrou: I don't know you started them :)
<DaSkreech> !hi | NetSKaVeN
<ubottu> NetSKaVeN: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<elitrou> root started them...
<elitrou> :)
<DaSkreech> Root almost alsways starts them
<DaSkreech> unless you ran startx or X yourself
<DaSkreech> but there are lots of things that you can press in the GUI that will spawn a new X
<elitrou> it starts on the start up
<DaSkreech> Ah hmm never noticed that
<squid0> hi. what's a good virtual machine/emulator to try an ISO in?
<elitrou> and the new 8.10 feels slower than the old 8.04, both running with KDE 4.1.2
<sharperguy> Anyone know the easiest way to remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop from ubuntu?
<Darthfrog> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Darthfrog> or sudo apt-get -purge remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<elitrou> sharperguy: or you can use GUI like synaptic or adept
<sharperguy> Umm yeah I tried that but obviously it didn't remove dependencies, and "sudo apt-get autoremove" didn't define them as no longer needed
<DaSkreech> squid0: That one that you like
<DaSkreech> sharperguy: Remove kdelibs*
<sharperguy> hmm ok
<sharperguy> wait will that kill amarok-1.4?
<DaSkreech> sharperguy: kdelibs5 and kdelibs4c2a
<squid0> DaSkreech: oh, which was that again?
<DaSkreech> sharperguy: That will remove anything that needs KDE libraries
<DaSkreech> sharperguy: just reinstall which app you want at the end
<sharperguy> Well I just want to get rid of the kde4 stuff for the desktop
<DaSkreech> squid0: Probably virtualbox :)
<DaSkreech> sharperguy: This is cleaner.
<sharperguy> hmm ok
<squid0> DaSkreech: ok. I'm trying qemu
<vasilisa> upgraded to kubuntu intrepid, and im having a problem with some programs. It seems when i try to delete a file i get this: Could not start process Unable to create ioslave: unknown protocol 'trash'
<DaSkreech> squid0: Oh yeah tat's nice and light. Not gui friendly though
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: that's strange
<squid0> DaSkreech: there's a wrapper program written in python called qemulatr
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: Happens with gwenview and amarok so far
<squid0> *qemulator
<cisco_> HALP
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: Dolphin ?
<vasilisa> it allows deletion, but not trash
<DaSkreech> !ask | cisco_
<ubottu> cisco_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cisco_> got my weenie in a bottle baby and i just cant get it out
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: Dolphin works fine. so does konqueror
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: But thats not where i organize my media
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: That's funky.
<cisco_>  i organize media in my pubic hair
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: Seems like a lot is funky since i upgraded >.<
<cisco_> how do i bypass security and get on the interwebs
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: I couldnt get keyboard shortcuts to work AT ALL, so i had to install xhotkeys and use that
<DaSkreech> !ops | cisco_ is being fun
<ubottu> cisco_ is being fun: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<sharperguy> cisco_, the GAME not get out
<vasilisa> none of these problems are just me, google-fu finds them, but no one has answers.
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: Did you have any shortcut keys defined in configure -> Configure shortcuts ?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: Yes.
<DaSkreech> blaaa
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: I tried EVERYTHING, believe me ;)
<DaSkreech> THanks PriceChild
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: I finally checked disable khotkeys, deleted all the shortcuts, removed all the kmenu shortcuts, and used xbindkeys entirely. and it works.
<DaSkreech> You really shouldnt have to do that :-(
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<irish> Why when I plug in my Olympus usb camera firstly it appears in /dev/ like /dev/sdb1 and after kde tries to mount it, it disappears from /dev/ and kde says: no such device ?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: Its worse. Every time i go to configure shortcuts, the list of shortcut options doubles.
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: so its like "konsole konsole konsole konsole konsole..."
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: run that by me again. The list of actions that you can assign a shortcut to grows?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: Yep. Dupilcate entries.
<DaSkreech> irish: how does KDE try to mount iy?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: its like its loading the list into itself
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: like  set of duplicates then 2 sets then 3 sets etc ?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Upgrade?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: This is a fresh install, so ive done nothing lol
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: No, fresh from a cd
<DaSkreech> with an existing home parition?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: no, i formatted the root partition
<DaSkreech> Right but you  had a  home partition?
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: I did, but i had accidently "sudo rm *" in /usr/lib, so i had to format that whole partition
<vasilisa> my /home is on the same partition as /
<DaSkreech> ah that sucks
<vasilisa> i keep personal data on a data partition
<DaSkreech> ok now that's confusing
<DaSkreech>  /home is your personal data :)
<vasilisa> nah, i use it to hold the .app config directories
<vasilisa> and the Desktop folder
<irish> DaSkreech: it opens USB Storage Interface window and asks what to do. I select open in new window, Dolphin opens with blank window and in the bottom of window written: Can't read file ....
<DaSkreech> irish:
<Ketrel> I edited the config options in Print Manager to change "Cups Server" user to another name.
<DaSkreech> ok When that opens dont click anything open dolphin and go to /dev and highlight the entry for the camera
<Ryunix> i am trying to install a plasmoid ( Toggle-Compositing 0.2.1 ) but i get this error http://pastebin.com/d61b7d38c anyone can help me out ?
<DaSkreech> then click ok and see if it disappaears then
<Ketrel> And that gives the desirable results when I use something like kate or kwrite, however when I run open office, it still sends jobs as mself
<DaSkreech> I want to see if it's hal or KDE making it go away
<Ketrel> is there any way to change that?
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: Look how Openoffice handles printing?
<Ketrel> It does not have any option to define the name as far as I saw
<Ketrel> Is there any way to change it system wide
<DaSkreech> Change it in cups
<DaSkreech> But that's assuming that everyone uses CUPS and respects the changes made in it
<Ryunix> anyone can help me ? ^
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: Where are you installing it from?
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: and how do I do that, I don't see any way in CUPS to change the name used
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: https://launchpad.net/bugs/220940
 * DaSkreech shrugs. I dunno I know if you change it in KDE all KDE apps respect it but OO.o is not a KDE app
<DaSkreech> It's not even a Gnome app so it won't respect a Gnome wide change either
<Ryunix> daSkreech: ~/.plasmoids
<Ketrel> But changing it in CUPS is what I'm trying now, is there no way to do that?
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: There is a package for extra plasmoids available I think that's included in there did you install that?
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: No clue
<Ryunix> no
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: *blinks*
<Ryunix> thnx
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: This is a vague bug
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: migration issues....
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: But i didnt do an upgrade, i installed directly
<Koordin> hi
<DaSkreech> Yeah but I can't think of what else I can put so that you can post a whole slew of bugs in one plce
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<irish> DaSkreech: I cant check now. It remembered my choice and try to open it automatically. I should logoff and logon and connect Camera again ?
<vasilisa> wow... this is a problem >.<
<vasilisa> well im not worried about the shortcut problem, because i fixed it. but not being able to send to trash in gwenview and amarok is epic fail
<DaSkreech> irish: You should just be able to disconnect the camera and reconnect
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Ever heard of that?
<JontheEchidna> heard of what?
<Koordin> i've upgraded to 8.10, and now the X server does not start automatically, there is this error : first it says in a window that it did not find the oxygen theme and then in the console "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) : it is not the default display manager" ; i have to 'startx' in tty1 in order to launch the xserver, and there are some bugs of display ; could someone help me ?
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: ioslave trash existing for some apps but not others
<DaSkreech> Koordin: sudo apt-get install kdm-kde4 --reinstall
<DaSkreech> Tell it that you want it to be the default DM when it asks
<JontheEchidna> I know trash won't work for digikam
<DaSkreech> Why?
<DaSkreech> SHould work for Gwenview though
<vasilisa> bet its the same reason
<vasilisa> the problem is definately in klauncher.
<vasilisa> thats the error message
<vasilisa> Im sure the KDE guys are working on fixing this
<Koordin> DaSkreech: i have this error when i try to install kdm-kde4
<Koordin> http://pastebin.com/d1c60a0f7
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: digikam for kde3 doesn't use the kioslave, :P
<sourcemaker> is there a release date for kde 4.1.3?
<DaSkreech> Koordin: Of course :) just use kdm in the comman
<DaSkreech> d
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: yes
<JontheEchidna> sourcemaker: Nov 5
<sourcemaker> JontheEchidna: thanks
<sourcemaker> JontheEchidna: next problem... i have a fonts rendering problem... a lots of fonts are ugly... on a mouse over... everthink is fine... how can I solve?
<JontheEchidna> sourcemaker: any way you could get a screenshot?
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: what error?
<Koordin> but DaSkreech i was already  having another problem before installing kdm ; and then i installed it and i think that it is now the default display manager and there is now this error (that says that the oxygen was not found ; etc.)
<DaSkreech> Koordin: What are you trying to do?
<Koordin> DaSkreech: i'm trying to have the display of the desktop at the startup of my machine with no error
<vasilisa> DaSkreech: in amarok/gwenview, the error comes from klauncher
<Koordin> and without having to write 'startx'
<DaSkreech> vasilisa: ok
<DaSkreech> Koordin: reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Koordin> DaSkreech: i think that i've already tried ; but i'll try again
<Koordin> i'll reboot and tell you
<vasilisa> oh wells.
<vasilisa> see you guys, thanks for listening to my problem
<irish> There is no difference if I press "open in another window" or don't
<Ramblurr> Woo!  http://digg.com/software/Amarok_2_0_beta_3_Ataksak_released Everybody Digg it!
<irish> If hal is stopped camera appears in /dev like /dev/sde1
<Koordin> DaSkreech: i always have the same error message : "Can not open theme file /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen"
<isaacj87> Ramblurr: sweet! do you know which repo it'll hit?
<Koordin> and then, in the console "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) ; it is not the default display manager"
<Ramblurr> isaacj87: packagers got it several days ago.. it will hit intrepid for sure
<Ramblurr> not sure about hardy
<Koordin> does someone have an idea ?
<DaSkreech> Koordin: install kde-icons-oxygen
<Koordin> "kde-icons-oxygen is already the newest version."
<isaacj87> Ramblurr: do you mean it'll be in the Kubuntu-Members PPA? or the actual intrepid repos?
<Koordin> DaSkreech: i reinstall it ?
<richard> evening everyone
<DaSkreech> oxygen-cursor-theme
<irish>  DaSkreech: camera doesn't appear in /dev . If I stop hal it appears after camera reconnect. And even kernel logs are different
<Koordin> DaSkreech: also already installed
<Koordin> ping
<Koordin> forgot the '/', sorry
<Ramblurr> isaacj87: ask JontheEchidna
<isaacj87> Ramblurr: will do. thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> There are instructions for beta2 at kubuntu.org
<JontheEchidna> in about an hour and a half those instructions should allow you to install beta3
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: Thanks!
<JontheEchidna> gotta wait for the packages to build on the server
<Koordin> hi i had this problem after upgrading to 8.10 : now when i try to boot i have this error message in a window : "Can not open theme file /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen" ; and then in the console : "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) ; it is not the default display manager". Then in order to launch xserver i have to write 'startx' in tty1 and it works but it is a little buggy. Could someone help me ?
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: Ah. I see, I was checking the PPA to see if the packages were currently being built. I guess that explains it.
<JontheEchidna> yup
<richardbh> hi - how can I install a screensaver? Ive just installed kubuntu but I only have a blank and a random screensave
<isaacj87> richardbh: you have to install the screensaver package
<isaacj87> richardbh: let me find out what it's called again
<richardbh> isaacj87: thanks
<richardbh> any reason its not installed by default?
<Koordin> kscreensaver ?
<isaacj87> richardbh: yup, Koordin's got it
<ChrisMir> Would be the obvious, wouldn't it? ;-)
<isaacj87> richardbh: kscreensaver package
<Timmy> Koordin: Any reason for the ping?
<bobesponja> Timmy: I got that too, probably to get our attention
<isaacj87> ChrisMir: No....;)
<Timmy> Bah
<Timmy> Back to ssh
<Koordin> Timmy: i tried /ping #kubuntu i wasn't thinking that it will ping everyone
<TimS> Ah
<irish> Daskreech: if I am logged out from kde - my USB canera successfully appears in /dev
<richardbh> isaacj87, Koordin, thanks
<ChrisMir> Hmmz, Kontakt resizes to a small format sometimes, when I pop it up from the systray. Really annoying :/
<ChrisMir> Anyone else having that?
<isaacj87> I've found that OpenSUSE 11.1 beta 3 doesn't have corrupted icons for the systray, however 8.10 does...what gives and is there any fix?
<DaSkreech> irish: and going back into KDE makes it disappear again ?
<andypls1> how can i check if a file exists, using bash?
<Koordin> hi i had this problem after upgrading to 8.10 : now when i try to boot i have this error message in a window : "Can not open theme file /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen" ; and then in the console : "Not starting K Display Manager (kdm-kde4) ; it is not the default display manager". Then in order to launch xserver i have to write 'startx' in tty1 and it works but it is a little buggy. Could someone help me ?
<crux> Hi Koordin. Maybe try in the gt4-setting to activate another theme.
<irish> DaSkreech: yes. It disappears after login
<Koordin> gt4-settings ?
<Koordin> where is that crux ?
<aguitel> how i scheduled task in kubuntu ?
<crux> oh, I mean qt4-settings
<Koordin> ok
<Koordin> crux: i've already tried this solution and my selected them for the widget style is 'Plastique'
<Koordin> theme*
<crux> ok. But if it doesn't work I can't help you any more
<Koordin> maybe it is not here that i have to change the theme ?
<crux> or look if the theme oxygen is in your kde-folder
<aguitel> how i scheduled task in kubuntu ?
<mek_> anyone a clue if the keyboard mapping changed in some way from 8.04 to 8.10
<irish> DaSkreech: do you know how to change KDE rules for specific usb devices ? Maybe it is possible to disable atomatic reaction on this camera ? Kde sees it like a photocam and tries to load some drivers (it writes so in Dolphin status bar). But If kde saw it like regular usb flash drive it'll be great.
<mek_> have a problem with freeNX and not properly mapped keys (like the cursor keys)
<Adam24> hoe do install a bluetooth wireless keyboard under KDE?
<scribbles> does apache come with 8.10?
<mek_> anyone with a clue about knetwork manager and how it discovers a 3g-modem and how I can define/override the ttyUSB to use
<mek_> ttyUSB0 is detected but the one for the data needs to be ttyUSB2,...
<Dragonath> is there a channel for amarok?
<JontheEchidna> #amarok
<vlt> scribbles: apache is availbale for 8.10
<Dragonath> thanks
<scribbles> apt-get install apache2?
<marcus_> Hello everyone.
<webmaren> anybody have a fix for the taskbar going all funky when OO.o is open?
<JontheEchidna> about the only way to not get that is to not use the nvidia driver
<marcus_> I've had a problem...
<webmaren> darn...
<vlt> !ask | marcus_
<ubottu> marcus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marcus_> When my laptop is plugged in and charging, USB devices return a, "read/all error -71". Is this a kernel issue?
<marcus_> OK, sorry. Just a few questions.
<vlt> marcus_: Where is it "plugged in"?
<webmaren> well, does anybody know how to get PulseAudio to work
<marcus_> At the mains.
<vlt> marcus_: Just power, no docking station involved, right?
<marcus_> Yeah, just power.
<vlt> marcus_: Hmm, then I don't know.
<marcus_> vlt: Checking the logs, it's just the kernel complaining whenever I've plugged in a USB device while its charging...
<marcus_> vlt: I didn't have this problem before Kubuntu 8.10, but I think it's just the kernel that's the problem. Is there a way to downgrade the kernel without the rest of the OS?
<scribbles> I installed package "apache2-docs" where do I find these docs at?
<marcus_> scribbles: I think, "docs" can translate as, "man pages" + some HTML versions. Try, "man -k apache2".
<marcus_> In a terminal*
<scribbles> why -k?
<marcus_> scribbles: "-k" does a search of the man page names and short descriptions.
<marcus_> scribbles: "man man" if you're not sure. :p
<marcus_> I can't be the only person to do that just for the humour.
<scribbles> definitely not, the ever classic "man mount"
<aguitel> how i schedule task in kubuntu ?
<marcus_> aguitel: Tasks as in everyday tasks, or tasks as in processes and applications?
<aguitel> marcus_: in processes
<aguitel> marcus_: in ubuntu i use gnome-schedule
<marcus_> aguitel: Ah, I'm afraid I don't know then.
<marcus_> aguitel: I'm not sure whether there is a KDE task scheduler or not, and what it's called if there is.
<aguitel> marcus_: ok
<marcus_> aguitel: KAlarm actually can execute commands as well, if that's what you're interested in.
<Ryunix> im trying to install open arena 0.8 from get deb, but now i have downloaded the .deb file, Gdebi wont open it.. it loads up and then closes without any error message
<deepi> hi, i have a problem with my network! ... i have kubuntu
<deepi> i configure the network i enable but internet don't work
<deepi> give me another ip... not' da real
<marcus_> deepi: Is your computer connected to the network via Wireless?
<deepi> no
<deepi> cable
<deepi> utp
<marcus_> deepi: OK. Have you checked http://kubuntu.org for known issues with Intrepid? There was something about configuring KNetworkManager to use static I.P adresses.
<deepi> i don't find
<sd2> kde 4.1.2 in intrepid, systray icons are disapearing!? is there a way to fix it?
<marcus_> deepi: give me a second...
<deepi> tnx
<marcus_> sd2: Disappearing and leaving a space, or disappearing and closing the space?
<sd2> I can use them but they sometimes are transparent squares
<sd2> so not disappearing but looking bad
<MariachiElf> I'm having a problem with the scroll wheel on my mouse
<MariachiElf> It seems that scrolling down goes 3 lines as expected, but scrolling up seems to page down
<MariachiElf> Any thoughts?
<marcus_> Sorry, I have to go for now.
<RyuSoft> ok this is wierd, i added the spring engine repo's to the sources.list and i installed them through terminal but i cant remove them through adept or synaptic o.o
<RyuSoft> when i search spring it doesnt show up
<RyuSoft> anyone know what the problem could be?
<mdr> 8.04  I need to install a new video card.  Is there a link wiki "how-to" or faq for removing and adding hardware?
<RyuSoft> i am using intrepid ibex
<favro> RyuSoft: try in terminal    apt-cache policy "spring_package_name"   what does that return?
<RyuSoft> k
<RyuSoft> favro: http://pastebin.com/d5959a384
<marcus_> OK, so to my dismay, it isn't the kernel that's the problem...
<RyuSoft> huh?
<marcus_> Never mind.
<favro> RyuSoft: so it is installed and doesn't show in adept? - do sudo apt-get remove spring then
<marcus_> Does anyone know how to stop anacron from starting whenever I plug the charger into my laptop?
<umer> Hey guys, I am normally a Ubuntu user, but I thought I'd give KDE 4.1 a try since I've heard that its pretty good with intrepid. But I have a question. I have the HP dv4t which has touch sensitive volume, and media control buttons. They work flawlessly in Ubuntu, but I don't know how to get them working in Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> hi tackat
<DaSkreech> umer: Far as I know thy should work is kmilo installed?
<umer> I don't  know, I'll try installing it to see what happens
<mdr> Where can I find suggestions for how to install replace or upgrade hardware (specifically the video card) in *ubuntu Hardy?
<trappist> mdr: I replaced my nvidia card with an ati card and it just worked, didn't have to touch a thing
<umer> DaSkreech: Apt-get says, "Package kimilo is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source."
<trappist> !info kimilo
<ubottu> Package kimilo does not exist in intrepid
<umer> !info kmilo
<ubottu> Package kmilo does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<DaSkreech> mdr: Sorry?
<RyuSoft> !info spring
<ubottu> Package spring does not exist in intrepid
<mdr> DaSkreech: Sorry for what?
<DaSkreech> mek_: That was for umer
<DaSkreech> !search spring
<ubottu> Found:
<favro> RyuSoft: it was a ppa so it won't show as an intrepid package
<sourcemaker> I am using gtkpod... but I receive a permission denied error... saving music to my ipod...
<sourcemaker> how can solve this problem?
<DaSkreech> RyuSoft: TA Spring?
<sourcemaker> with dolphin... I can create files and directories without problems
<pyntix> quick question: i have an old NVidia MX 420, should i use the nvidia-glx or the nvidia-glx-legacy driver?
<MariachiElf> Should I use the xorg.conf file that vmware-tools made for me or stick with the default configuration file (which seems to be pretty much empty)
<RyuSoft> DaSkreech yeh i reinstalled synaptic and i think it worked ... now i can see apps from repositories i already had installed
<favro> pyntix: I think those cards are limited to nv in intrepid - see the release note
<pyntix> oh i dont have intrepid
<pyntix> i have 6.06
<favro> pyntix: then the legacy driver iirc
<pyntix> ok
<RyuSoft> guess im gonna have to always use synaptic even when i love using a kde enviroment.. in hardy adept clashed with my router so i used synaptic and now intrepid it no longer clashes but now it doesnt even read the sources.list ... ¬¬
<JontheEchidna> what does it say when it tries?
<RyuSoft> nothing no error
<RyuSoft> it just loads up the repo list too fast and i cant see the log after and when i try to search something from a repository i added it wont show up
<JontheEchidna> oh
<favro> tried the reload button?
<JontheEchidna> currently adept doesn't automatically update the xapian index. It was accidentally disabled since it takes forever
<JontheEchidna> you can manually build it with sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<JontheEchidna> we're trying to enable it smartly so that it only updates the index when it needs to (adding a new repo for example)
<RyuSoft> i installed intrepid yesterday night and i configured it this morning and in the process i got an error for ttf-dejavu and everything i installed after that was plagues with the ttf-dejavu error which crashed adept and even a dpkg --configure -a did nothing only a "defoma w/e .. " which i was hinted afterwards fixed that ttf-dejavu error
<RyuSoft> plagued*
<RyuSoft> but i think all the apps i installed while i was getting the ttf-dejavu error they corrupted? dunno but a reinstallation of synaptic fixed the repo thing
<ahmedb> Hey guys, I have this problem: "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries" any clue?
<RyuSoft> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/d71d7087e
<RyuSoft> help me out dude u is a guru
<JontheEchidna> Ryunix: gotta run it with sudo
<JontheEchidna> ahmedb: in intrepid?
<Ryunix> oh lol k
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: yes .. this happened after the upgrade from hardy
<JontheEchidna> ahmedb: got kde-nightly installed?
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: you mean kde-nightly the package?
<ahmedb> no
<JontheEchidna> the kde-nightly packages, yes
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<ahmedb> but I have a separate qt installation on /opt
<JontheEchidna> that is probably the problem
<ahmedb> I think that including the backports or the kde-members repo in the sources list may caused the problem
<JontheEchidna> the only way I know to fix it is to remove the other Qt installation
<Ryunix> JontheEchidna: thnx dude the command worked
<ahmedb> so I removed them from sources .. ran apt-get clean .. then reinstalled libqt packages
<ahmedb> still nothing
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: so I won't be able to install a bleeding edge kde-svn?
<ahmedb> but this separate qt did not cause problems on hardy!!
<JontheEchidna> I guess not. I wish I knew how to resolve it too :(
<Ryunix> JontheEchidna for some reason it fixed the .deb file problem i was having with gdebi
<Ryunix> well i mean i no longer have that problem i dont know if it was the command which fixed it
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: how do I uninstall that qt?
<JontheEchidna> ahmedb: I'm assuming you installed it by hand?
<ahmedb> yes
<JontheEchidna> go to the source directory and sudo make uninstall
<ahmedb> ok then thank you very much .. I will try to uninstall it and I will see if the problem vanishes
<JontheEchidna> it could be that the issue was just masked in hardy since we used /usr/lib/kde4 for our packages
<Logi> why is it that I can find sun-java6-jdk in aptitude but not adept?
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: and how did that change in intrepid jon?
<ahmedb> no more /usr/lib/kde4?
<JontheEchidna> it installs to where programs are usually installed, /usr
<JontheEchidna> paths had to be explicitly set to look in /usr/lib/kde4 for kde4 programs
<ahmedb> oh .. now it goes with other programs .. I see .. and how is kde3 in intrepid is it still there?
<JontheEchidna> not as a desktop
<JontheEchidna> apps that don't have kde4 versions like digikam or amarok are still there
<ahmedb> so only the libs I assume?
<JontheEchidna> libs and the apps that don't have kde4 stable versions
<thomas_> can someone help me get my graphics driver installed?
<Logi> no idea why aptitude and adept would show different packages? Does anyonw see the sun-java6-jdk package in adept?
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: thank you very much .. the uninstall qt thing worked (at least for now .. since the new vlc opened successfully) .. now to go face other issues with the intrepid upgrade :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: I will try to contact the kde guys to update their manual for building latest qt and kde .. since with this last intrepid release, their stuff will be outdated and may cause a lot of troubles for users
<JontheEchidna> the issue could be on our end for all we know, I wouldn't tell them to go fix it just yet :P
<JontheEchidna> technically things in /opt can't interfere with other things
<ahmedb> well .. perhaps you are right ;) .. I hope you can know what caused the problem .. I assume you currently don't have a separate kde svn
<JontheEchidna> we'll be making 4.2 snapshot builds in the near fututre
<ahmedb> thomas_: what is the problem?
<Pliskin> hello :) does someone know why vlc 0.9 requires Qt and Gtk in Intrepid ?
<ahmedb> JontheEchidna: this will be great .. and in a totally separate session on its own .. this will be great
<ahmedb> Pilskin: because the new release has a new Qt interface I assume
<Pliskin> ahmedb : Yes, I know, but why Gtk ?
<ahmedb> Pilskin: hmm .. not sure .. may something transitional for the Gnome guys .. I am not sure
<Pliskin> ok, thanks, ahmedb
<orsogrigio> Hi
<ahmedb> Pilskin: wait
<winterelf> hi, anyone knows why i cant find glib-config in my apt? i want to install xmms menualy but when i did ./confugure i says i need glib-config first
<ahmedb> Pilskin: because I have just installed vlc and no gtk libs were asked
<orsogrigio> anyone test vmware on Intrepid
<Pliskin> ahmedb : http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/vlc
<Pliskin> maybe, it was already installed
<Pliskin> the gtk libs, I mean
<Linuturk> anyone have any tips for getting dual monitors setup right in Intrepid?
<DaSkreech> orsogrigio: Should work
<Ch1ppy> Hey, ever since I updated to 8.10 KOrganizer reminders have stopped, among other things, and I get the error "Could not connect to host localhost: Unknown error." Can anyone help me out?
<orsogrigio> DaSkreech: I try ba
<ahmedb> guys .. is the adept manager in intrepid finished?? or it is still incomplete?
<matisse> hi
<ahmedb> hey
<matisse> can somebody tell me, why my keyboard doesn't work, if my pc boots without a mouse plugged in ?
<ahmedb> PS/2?
<matisse> yes
<matisse> but the mouse is just usb, serial isnt even recognized...
<ahmedb> sorry matisse I don't know .. but I hate PS/2 .. If I were you I'd ditch PS/2 for usb
<ahmedb> there are cheap ps2 to usb converters even
<matisse> :)
<matisse> i got one... for the other direction :)
<ahmedb> hmm maybe these are the ones I meant :D
<villoni> Bonjours
<Copelia> J'ai une question svp
<Copelia> Quelqu'un peut m'aider
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MariachiElf> Anyone dealt with a scroll wheel probably recently?  It seems that when I wheel up -- it sends a page down
<Dragnslicer> Anyone know how to fix a USB mouse that suddenly doesn't respond?
<Dragnslicer> Tried unplugging it and plugging it in to a different USB port, and nothing
<armando> hola disculpen cual es la direccion de sala de chat para ubunut
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<matisse> Hallo, ich hab mal eine Frage
<condon> Anyone speak more than a couple sentences in German?
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<condon> Thanks Da, was about to break open a translator :)
<matisse> thought you knew the language too :)
<matisse> @DaSkreech
<condon> Just enough where I probably could have translated your question to the rest of the room after a minute or two
<DaSkreech> enough to understand not enough to impart information
<condon> But since you speak english, we're golden :)
<matisse> condon: golden = goldrichtig =
<matisse> ?
<condon> lol, no idea, thought richtig was right...correct
<matisse> i'm confused...
<condon> lol, ignore me
<matisse> do you speak german or not ? :)
<condon> Golden means great
<condon> God no
<matisse> ah, k
<Mixed_--_> for wireless, which one is better, wep or wpa??
<condon> I could translate the big words, I know the basics of speech, could have used online translators to get the just of what you were saying, see what they all had to say about it, and spend another 5-10 minutes doing the same to convert the english answer back to german :)
<matisse> richtig = right, thats correct
<imrago> wpa is more secure
<Mixed_--_> imrago:  thanks, im goig to try and see if i ca get wpa up and running with my laptop, be back in a few
<matisse> condon: well, i just wanted to test DaSkreech if he know this language too (after helping the french and spanish one)
<condon> So, did you actually have a question?]
<condon> AHHH, lol
<condon> I see
<condon> devious
<matisse> yeah :)
<condon> Well, he knows his resources if not German :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah I looked away
<mot_> anybody know how to get the audigy nx (usb) with alsa to simulate 5.1 surround output instead of stereo?
<mot_> i know there's a snippet or something that you can put in your ~/.asoundrc file but i can't find it
<matisse> my question: why does my keyboard not work, if my pc boots without a mouse plugged in ?
<condon> Is it a wireless set up and you've got the wireless receiver unplugged?
<matisse> no, just ps/2 (and the mouse usb)
<Ash-Fox> Right, I am in a bit of a sticky situation, so I'd like to know the best way to do this. My current install has been, upgraded from dapper, to the next kubuntu, next and next until intrepid. I've collected so much crud over the upgrades now. I'd like to reinstall my system from a fresh.. almost. I don't have the space to make proper backups of my /home directory.
<condon> hm...that is peculiar.
<Ash-Fox> What would be the recommended method for simply reinstalling Kubuntu on a partition that just has say.. /home ?
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: Do you have a ~ partition ?
<matisse> you use interesting words :) i like that. At least I have learned some English in this channel ;)
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, nope! :) I'm guessing the best way to do this is to boot up from a livecd, delete all the paths but /home, perhaps move /home to another filename and just install kubuntu ontop and then move my files into my home directory.
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: you need to get the files off of the partition
<DaSkreech> what's du -sh /home say ?
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, I can tell kubuntu installer not to format the partition, no?
<DaSkreech> Yes but then what's the point of the scorched earth ?
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, I can delete all the other paths and start with a more or less fresh system that way. I was just tryign to consult you guys on the best way to do this since I just do not have the space to put the data anywhere else at this point in time.
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: you will have to format the /
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: Find the space. Go to a friends house or have them come to you and use their computer as temporary storage
<beta-guy> I like how wine works on kubuntu now, it's just point and click like in windows :p
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, well thanks for the advice. I'll just stick to my method as I have litterally no other options.
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: Borrow an external drive
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, again, I don't have that option. If I did, I would of done it.
<DaSkreech> Well the installer is going to wipe / which has /home
<opensorce> Anyone know if Cairo-dock is available for 8.10?
<DaSkreech> !info cario-dock
<ubottu> Package cario-dock does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.5.3-repack0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 580 kB
<opensorce> that sucks
<DaSkreech> Yes it is
<Ash-Fox> DaSkreech, I guess I could boot off the livecd then, delete the non-/home paths, shrink the partition, create a new partition for root.
<opensorce> so apt-get install cairo-dock ?
<DaSkreech> Ash-Fox: If you want to drastically break your system I'd suggest getting the alternate ISO
<aes53> how to get ALSACTL RESTORE to work at reboot?
<aes53> IE, want to save my alsamixer settings.
<winterelf> hi, anyone know any software that plays radio? i tried streamtuner but it need xmms and xmms is imposiable to install on kubuntu , so anyone?
<Ash-Fox> winterelf, amarok
<cuznt> winterelf do you have an attenna and tuner connected to your pc?
<cuznt> you need some sort of antenna and tuner i would believe
<aianer> Hi, I'm currently on with the new 8.10 live cd and first time browsing around with ubuntu... i saw adept is installed on the live cd, but there are *very* few packages - are there more when installed, or must I add other sources?
<JontheEchidna> it could be that the universe repositories aren't installed on the livecd. they are enabled after install iirc
<aianer> Is proprietary software like Opera or Flash in official repositories?
<sfears>  i've had this linksys card (wpc300n) working before using ndiswrapper in 8.04.. ndiswrapper says Lsbmcds.inf is being used.. and "windows wireless drivers" also shows that driver with hardware detected and being used.. however, knetwork manager still doesn't show any wireless networks.  Any ideas how to resolve this?
<favro> aianer: opera is in the medibuntu repo
<suchilipo> i have an acer apire 5100, i can't configure the integrated webcam, someone could help me?
<ardchoille> favro: Isn't opera also in partner? it is for Hardy
<favro> it might be...
<aianer> I'm sorry, but I'm from another distro - what do I have to do if a "packe is in medibuntu / partner"?
<favro> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ardchoille> aianer: medibuntu and partner are two spearate repos
<DaSkreech> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<aianer> Thank you. One last question, if you don't mind: I've got an Canon Pixma MP510 Scanner/Printer-Combo. Where can I look up wether it is supported under 64 bit kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<DaSkreech> What?
 * DaSkreech kicks the bot
<DaSkreech> Wait it's not a camera
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<aianer> Okay, I take a guess
<aianer> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> !webcam | suchilipo Read this ?
<ubottu> suchilipo Read this ?: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<suchilipo> i have an acer apire 5100, i can't configure the integrated webcam, someone could help me?
<favro> !webcam | suchilipo best I can do
<ubottu> suchilipo best I can do: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<suchilipo> ubottu: ok thanks, I hope to find solution!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<favro> !bot > suchilipo
<ubottu> suchilipo, please see my private message
<tacosarecool> help
<tacosarecool> My sound is being weird
<tacosarecool> I tried the alsa reset
<axiom> is there not a kde4 kubuntu channel anymore?
<tacosarecool> I don't wanna restart my computer
<tacosarecool> And I wanna use the front port for my headphones
<tacosarecool> I know the front port work
<tacosarecool> s
<favro> axiom:  this is it :)
<tacosarecool> axiom?
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<axiom> ah, ok.  I just upgraded to ibex
<axiom> upgrade went fine, but kde seems to have lost all its settings
<favro> tacosarecool: tried   alsamixer   in konsole?
<axiom> specifically plasma, ktorrent and akregator
<axiom> is this normal?
<tacosarecool> This is weird
<favro> axiom: in intrepid it uses ~/.kde not ~/.kde4
<tacosarecool> Because my analog front is up
<axiom> favro: so if I switch them, everything should come back?
<favro> axiom: it "should" - I've not tried it
<axiom> favro: thanks, will try it
<favro> luck
<tacosarecool> I'll try restarting
<tacosarecool> Brb
<DaSkreech> http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html
<DaSkreech> Eww? Why ?
<chalcedony>  j #anynet
<webas> lol two google programs in a must install.. lol i never use both of them..
<lalakis> does anyone know why my screen is always black in kubuntu 8.10 ?? i tried to enable the desktop effects after installing the nvidia drivers for my fgeofrce fx 5600 card and since then , i cant get into kubuntu ..screen is always black..what should i do ???
<notriddle> kubuntu: Does it show you a login screen? If so, you can use Failsafe to disable it.
<notriddle> Correction, lalakis...
<lalakis> i tried failsafe but when i log in with failsafe it gets me a grey screen always
 * Lars_G sits in a corner and weeps.
<notriddle> Lars_G: What's the matter?
<lalakis> is there  a way to disable the desktop effects through a command in console ?
<Lars_G> Sigh ok people. I need help. I upgraded 8.04 to 8.10, and now nothing of kde works, even kdm... at all. and I want to avoid installing from scratch as strongly as possible
<notriddle> lalakis: Try editing .kde(4)/share/config/kdmrc
<lalakis> how ?
<tacosarecool> Ah
<tacosarecool> I know the problem
<Lars_G> kdm will only show a background, nothing else.
<tacosarecool> If I reset alsa
<tacosarecool> I'm screwed
<notriddle> nano ~/.kde(4)/share/config/kdmrc
<Lars_G> the kde apps when run from root's startx's gnome either crash or hang forever
<tacosarecool> Amarok is and flash If I don't reset some myspace songs won't play
<Lars_G> I had kde 4.2.1 on hardy, but I've removed the kde4 hardy repos, and I've uninstalled (and replaced) all -kde4 programs with hardy on their version for the (-kde4 less) intrepid versions...
<lalakis> i type nano ~/.kde(4)/share/config/kdmrc  .. and then ??
#kubuntu 2008-11-04
<hoonteke> Kmail, I've set it to sort by threads.  But how do I make it organize the threads by the date of the most recent message?
<hoonteke> as opposed to the first message in the thread?
<notriddle> lalakis: Under the [Compositing] section, set Enabled=false.
<JontheEchidna> kwinrc, not kdmrc
 * Lars_G doesn't wants to reinstall
<notriddle> JontheEchidna: Correct. Sorry....
<lalakis> ok
<bluecopper> hi guys i'm Dwayne from jamaica
<notriddle> lalakis: I put 4 in paranthesis because under Kubuntu Hardy, it is needed. Under Intrepid, the four shouldn't be there.
<bluecopper> i have a problem that i hope i can get some assistance with
<lalakis> ok
<notriddle> bluecopper: Okay. What?
<lalakis> nano is for editing though ?
<bluecopper> i'm currently running 8.04 but i cant seem to do an upgrade
<omicron23> hi. i have problems connecting to a wpa wireless lan using networkmanager on 8.10:
<bluecopper> i have tried kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<notriddle> lalakis: Yep. Nano is a program for editing files from a command line. Much simpler from the ever-popular vim and emacs ;).
<bluecopper> also kdesudo "/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<omicron23> couldn't get connection secrets: requested setting is empty
<bluecopper> for the alternat cd upgrade but still no luck
<notriddle> bluecopper: What exactly happened.
<DaSkreech> !hi | Congrats bluecopper We will send you a prize
<ubottu> Congrats bluecopper We will send you a prize: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<notriddle> DaSkreech: He tried the normal stuff already...
<bluecopper> hey skreech
<Gribbler> just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.1 looks nice.... however.. for some reason, I can't access my CD
<DaSkreech> I didn't see upgrade-manager-core -d anywhere there :)
<bluecopper> i just ran from the terminal sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> hi bluecopper
<DaSkreech> bluecopper: that'll break stuff
<DaSkreech> Read the upgrade notes
<Lars_G> notriddle: In those instructions it'll probably mention the steps he needs to take for going from a lts distro to a normal one
<bluecopper> and all i get is "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Gribbler> I followed the steps exactly
<notriddle> bluecopper: apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work for that.
<notriddle> Lars_G: The adept command bluecopper mentioned normally would work.
<JontheEchidna> Lars_G: you could try installing gdm
<Gribbler> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Gribbler> those are the instructions I followed flawless
<Lars_G> JontheEchidna: And what about running kde apps?
<JontheEchidna> things are bound to happen if you run startx from a root account
<Gribbler> I just upgraded to the new amarok it works great
<JontheEchidna> Gribbler: great :)
<Gribbler> Its pretty nice.. I recomend it
<bluecopper> lemmi read the info and get back
<JontheEchidna> they really poured the polish on in the context view widgets this time around
<hoonteke> any idea how to change the thread default sorting order, or a pointer to documentation for me?
<JontheEchidna> and tons of bugfixes of course
<Gribbler> I tried 8.04 with 4.0 and it was crap.. its pretty good now
<bluecopper> for some strange reason when i ran this last night "kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade""
<Gribbler> so any hints on diaging my cdrom error?
<bluecopper> i never got the version upgrade
<bluecopper> i get it now
<Gribbler> its a plot by Bill Gates!
<Lars_G> bluecopper: Maybe you had a few upgradeable packages in the older version
<notriddle> bluecopper: Cool.
<bluecopper> let me see if the alternate cd method works now
<Lars_G> bluecopper: Version upgrade wont show until all your packages are up to date
<notriddle> Glibber: What is?
<Gribbler> the install not working last night and working today
 * Lars_G goes berserk
<bluecopper> actually no, i had ran the regular upgrade first before doing version upgrade
<notriddle> Gribbler: Jeeze...
<Gribbler> they are called the evil empire for a reason
 * notriddle wonders why Gribbler talks about BG. He's not running MS anymore.
<Gribbler> thats just what he wants you to think!! (ok so I enjoy keeping the evil alive)
<bluecopper> when i run kdesudo "/media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" i get command not found
<notriddle> bluecopper: Perhaps /media/cdrom isn't mounted yet. You can mount it by right-clicking on the desktop icon.
<canni> asd
<Lars_G> canni: age sex dedication?
<emma> Say, using Kubuntu 8.10 here. How come when I sudo aptitude install firefox it installs so much gnome libs?
<notriddle> canni: After School Detention
<notriddle> emma: Because Firefox makes use of them ;)
<canni> what?
<bluecopper> notriddle: no thats not it cause am browsing the cd
<Lars_G> canni: Killer crabs from space!
<emma> notriddle: are you really notriddle ?
<notriddle> emma: What do you mean?
<emma> notriddle: are you quite sure that FireFox requires GNOME dependencies? Is FireFox a GNOME app. I thought it was supposed to be DE neutral.
<bluecopper> is cdromupgrade supposed to be a file on the cd?
<Lars_G> emma: firefox is really a GTK based app
<notriddle> bluecopper: Yep.
<emma> notriddle: there's a significant figure in the Kubuntu development community who's last name is Riddle. I wonder if your nick is ironic in that you are actually him, or you are intentionally trying to make sure people don't think you are him.
<jaakkome> emma: I don't know how you could be "DE neutral" in that sense
<canni> you gay ^
<Lars_G> emma: and gnome is gtk based. either firefox has started using gnome libs... or some of the gtk parts in ubuntu are included in the gnome packages (odd), or the package manager is just following package suggestions
<Lars_G> canni: Yep I'm gay... so?
<ChrisMir> Is there a shortcut for focussing the plasma dashboard?
<bluecopper> oh snap i dont see the file on my cd
<notriddle> emma: No. I'm not Johnathan Riddell.
<Joe_Knight> can anyone help me with my 8.10 new install of kubuntu
<DaSkreech> emma: What Gnome libs is it installing?
<Lars_G> emma: I think his nick is Harry Potter related.
<Joe_Knight> im tryin to get the netgear card to work with it
<emma> Lars_G: It seems like a mistake to have GNOME libs installing with firefox in Kubuntu. I understand if gtk libs are necessary but GNOME stuff is weird.
<emma> DaSkreech: let me see.
<Trapecista> how can i use an older version of g++? 4.1 insted of 4.3 in kubuntu
<Lars_G> emma: Yeah, I'd double check it myself.
<Lars_G> emma: In fact let me see
<Lars_G> emma: since I have the dependencies open
<canni> For nothing
<notriddle> emma: Firefox does have optional support for some GNOME stuff (i.e. GNOMEVFS). Guess who has them compiled in ;).
<emma> Lars_G: try aptitude -s install firefox
<DaSkreech> bluecopper: WHich Cd?
<bluecopper> the kubuntu alternate cd
<emma> Lars_G: that will simulate an installation so you can see what it does.
<zeth_> can the latest Kopete do IRC chat?
<canni> Spanish someone
<canni> ?
<tacosarecool> This os isn't playing nice with my soundcard I think that's the problem
<Lars_G> emma: I bet the culpright is firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<Lars_G> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<emma> Lars_G: is this a bug?
<Lars_G> emma: no
<emma> Having GNOME libs in Kubuntu feels bad.
<JontheEchidna> bug 292403
<Lars_G> emma: the detail would be to see who pulls firefox-3.0-gnome-support in, but gnome support requires gnome libs
<JontheEchidna> where is ubottu
<JontheEchidna> ubufox does
<DaSkreech> !es | canni
<notriddle> !ubottu
<ubottu> canni: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> zeth_: No
<notriddle> !ubottu
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292403
<DaSkreech> emma: Gnome LIbs aren't in Kubuntu. you installed them :)
<emma> I installed Firefox.
<DaSkreech> Which carries gtk libs
<emma> Firefox should not be installing gnome libs in a kubuntu package.
<notriddle> emma: Yep. And Firefox uses GNOME libs.
<emma> gtk libs != gnome libs
<bluecopper> but wat i dont understand is when i was burning the image to cd it checked the md5 and it passed
<DaSkreech> Which gnome libs are installing?
<emma> So you are telling me that firefox cannot work without GNOME libs?
<DaSkreech> bluecopper: What's up I got distracted
<DaSkreech> emma:
<DaSkreech> You may have ubufox installed
<emma> libgnomeui was installed and many others.
<zeth_> DaSkreech : what takes its place?
<emma> gnome-mount
<emma> libgnomevfs
<DaSkreech> zeth_: Konversation
<bluecopper> i was saying that the cdromupgrade file is not on my alternate cd
<emma> libgnome2-perl
<emma> many others.
<JontheEchidna> firefox works without gnome libs
<zeth_> DaSkreech : Thank you for that info
<JontheEchidna> just look at the bug report
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/292403
<DaSkreech> Ok I have no idea why it's installing perl
<notriddle> emma: It would seem that FF does need the GNOME libraries, or there is a packaging bug.
<emma> If firefox works without gnome libs then why is a kubuntu package installing gnome libs in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> emma: Listen to JontheEchidna
<emma> I am.
<JontheEchidna> they changed it so that recommends get installed by default
<JontheEchidna> they need to bump ubufox down to suggests but they dont' want to
<emma> Do you think that's a good idea?
<JontheEchidna> nol of course not
<JontheEchidna> s/l/,
<Lars_G> I'm losing faith on being able to fix this
<JontheEchidna> it's a mozilla team issue, not a kubuntu team error
<emma> why would recommends be installed by default, how could that be a mozilla team issue?
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: What?
<DaSkreech> emma: it's a packaging (ubuntu) issue
<Lars_G> emma: Btw kubuntu and ubuntu are just ubuntu with gnome or kde by default, the repositories and packages are the same for both, there is no such thing as a kubuntu firefox and a ubuntu firefox.
<Gribbler> very odd.. I can see data CDs I have writen, but can't see audio CDs. any ideas?
<emma> Lars_G: there are some packages that are for kubuntu.
<emma> like kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Basically after upgrading 8.04 to 8.10 no kde programs run, including kdm (shows a background, runs the greeter but never shows it)
<DaSkreech> Gribbler: try audiocd:/ in dolphin
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Any errors?
<Lars_G> emma: those are metapackages, to pull groups of packages at once
<emma> yes but is kubuntu-restricted-extras an identical meta package to ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<tacosarecool> I have a issue with my soundcard under kde4
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: In general no, the programs I run hang up waiting forever, consuming more and more cpu and never show... kdm itself shows a background, but no login screen.
<notriddle> emma: No. They may have some overlap, but are not the same.
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Straight X apps show?
<emma> Then some packages were made specifically for kubuntu.
<Lars_G> emma: It's not, but they both pull packages that will run in ubuntu or kubuntu all the same, and that come from the same repo for both
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: yes, so do gtk apps
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: reinstall KDelibs5 ?
<Lars_G> emma: No they where not.
<Lars_G> emma: metapackages are a way to quickly install sets of stuff.
<tacosarecool> I have soundblaster live 24bit
<bluecopper> daskreech: i guess i'll just get started on my internet upgrade on ma c&w "1 meg" connection
<emma> Lars_G: yes I understand that.
<Lars_G> emma: I can install any package, including metapackages in ubuntu or kubuntu
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Sigh I'll try.
<DaSkreech> bluecopper: I'd say try the server install from the website
<little> Anybody here that's installed the NVIDIA driver manually mind getting their brain picked? (:
<emma> Lars_G: yes I undertand that as well. But it seems fair to say that kubuntu-restricted-extras was made with the intention that people with kubuntu user it.
<Gribbler> DaSkreech where do I put audiocd:/   I understand somewhere in Dolphin, but where?
<coreymon77> Lars_G: there is really not much of a difference between ubuntu (gnome) and kubuntu (kde), anything that will run is one will run in the other
<bluecopper> daskreech: server install
<bluecopper> ?
<DaSkreech> Gribbler: Press ctrl+L then type it there
<emma> Did anyone else install the fglrx ati driver and have it break their monitor?
<Lars_G> emma: It could also be used by ubuntu users who want to have a dual gnome/kde system :D but ok I'll concede
<DaSkreech> bluecopper: server upgrade
<DaSkreech> emma: Or someone who just wants amarok
<tacosarecool> Help!
<zeth_> I am testing Konversation .. can someone say my name? Thanks
<Lars_G> zeth_: aye
<emma> zeth_: okay zeth_ how is this?
<little> zeth_ Done. (:
<tacosarecool> Problem with my sound under Kubuntu intrepid
<zeth_> thank guys ... no audio notification
<zeth_> how do I activate that?
<emma> I have some problems with sound as well. The start up music never finishes , it gets cut short.
<little> zeth_: Settings --> Configure Notifications
<KDesk> Is in KDE4 a command like kdeeject?
<little> emma: Is it a default sound file or one you added to the system?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: Get the driver from Creative's website
<tacosarecool> Thanks
<tacosarecool> Do I have to uninstall the old sound drive
<tacosarecool> r
<emma> little: it's the default start up music. It is pretty neat but then suddenly gets cut off before it finishes.
<DaSkreech> zeth_: Settings -> Configure Notifications like all other KDE apps
<DaSkreech> KDesk: to do what?
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: No idea read the instructions for your sound card
<little> emma: I was hoping it wasn't a default file, since there could have been wrong with an external file.
<Gribbler> DaSkreech says could not read.. strange as can be
<emma> yep it's just the default. :)
<little> emma: Have you tried using other sounds, and does the same thing happen with them?
<emma> No I haven't.
<little> emma: Another thing you might want to try is to open the file in Amarok and see if it plays all the way to the end.
<KDesk> DaSkreech: Alway I disconect my ipod from amarok 1.4 I get a message saying that the post-disconect command has failed. Amarok uses the kdeeject command to to that, but I dont have such command.
<emma> good idea.
<emma> where does one find the default start up music?
<little> emma: If it happens with all the sound files and they play all the way through in Amarok, then it's something in the system setup.
<little> emma: Looking...
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Same problem... but there is ONE kde app that IS running. knetworkmanager... and it loads all it's windows allright
<Lars_G> :/
<little> emma: /usr/share/sounds
<bluecopper_> daskreech: just had a power cut and ma ups not working
<KDesk> I have the same problem as emma, so I have disabled the login sound :)
<DaSkreech> Sucks
<emma> little: cool.
<little> KDesk: Have you tried more than one sound with the same result?
<KDesk> maybe it has something to do with phonon
<bluecopper_> yea
<DaSkreech> Gribbler: Scratched?
<emma> KDesk: it's a bug.
<bluecopper_> wat were u saying abouot the server upgrade
<KDesk> little: the sound file is not the problem it is well
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: What's the console output?
<notriddle> KDesk: Amarok 1 doesn't use Phonon.
<tacosarecool> No drivers available
<tacosarecool> for linux
<Gribbler> Brand new out of the box. I have tried several audio CDs will not read them, however it will read CDs I have used to back up pictures on
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | bluecopper_ Do the server upgrade
<ubottu> bluecopper_ Do the server upgrade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<little> KDesk: You and emma might want to do a search for sound problems on Launchpad and see if others have reported this and found a solution.
<KDesk> I know, I meen that when login the sound are played by phonon, so maybe phonon has some problems in login
<KDesk> little: ok
<Lars_G> Let me try with two programs DaSkreech
<little> KDesk: I suppose you could do a search for phonon on Launchpad, too. You might strike gold. (:
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: The hell?
<DaSkreech> emma: How tied are you to the name firefox?
<JontheEchidna> mm?
<KDesk> many people have the same problem http://www.google.com.ec/search?q=kde+4+login+sound&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: having KDE is a bug?
<JontheEchidna> oh, that bug report
<Eruaran> This is getting really annoying
<Eruaran> Apps keep opening all over the place in stupid sized windows
<emma> DaSkreech: I'm not.
<little> KDesk: Maybe if you look through some of those messages, there will be a solution or a work-around.
<DaSkreech> emma: try abrowser
<Eruaran> Do I really have to customize every single window/application I open just so it doesnt open in a retarded way ?
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: http://rafb.net/p/R8QSb947.html
<emma> little: -- I just played it in Amarok. It plays all the way through. Very satisfying ending.
<emma> DaSkreech: what's that?
<emma> !info abrowser
<ubottu> abrowser (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the unbranded abrowser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Lars_G> emma: Afaik, friefox renamed
<DaSkreech> emma: firefox in all but name
<emma> Okay.
<KDesk> little: it seems that there is not a fix yet
<little> Gribbler: It looks like you'
<little> Gribbler: It looks like you're not alone: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/kde-4-does-not-recognize-audio-cds-662412/
<little> KDesk: Has it been filed as an official bug?
<Barberman_Bill> will the kubuntu 8.10 amd64bit work on my laptop with amd turion 64x2 or should i use the regular one
 * little uses Kubuntu 8.04 LTS  <--- No KDE 4 for me, thanks. (:
<JontheEchidna> Kubuntu 8.04 isn't an LTS release
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Do you have qdbus installed and running?
<KDesk> little: official? in the kde bug tracker? I have found in launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/260270 and also mandriva users have this, and opensuse user too
<DaSkreech> little: Works for me
<little> KDesk: Good. Then they know about it, and now it's only a matter of timee for me. (:
<Barberman_Bill> can any body here help me with qustion
<Eruaran> I guess nobody cares about that then
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: let me double check
<Barberman_Bill> will the kubuntu 8.10 amd64bit work on my laptop with amd turion 64x2 or should i use the regular one
<little> DaSkreech: Yeah, I just happened to see the link when I went to the page KDesk linked, and Gribbler had mentioned not being able to play audio CDs.
<DaSkreech> eu
<DaSkreech> Eruaran: huh? What way are they opening?
<KDesk> When using a 64 bits distro is it faster than using a common 32bits distro?
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: I have dbus installed and running, I do can query it with qdbus
<Barberman_Bill> can any body here help me with qustion
<Barberman_Bill> will the kubuntu 8.10 amd64bit work on my laptop with amd turion 64x2 or should i use the regular one
<little> Barberman_Bill: Shoot.
<Barberman_Bill> will the kubuntu 8.10 amd64bit work on my laptop with amd turion 64x2 or should i use the regular one
<condon> Can anyone tell me how to get sound back in Intrepid?
<condon> Don't know what I did, but even after restarting X, no sound
<DaSkreech> Barberman_Bill: Yes it iwll
<DaSkreech> will
<emma> I have reinstall kubuntu intrepid now
<DaSkreech> condon: try mplayer and see
<emma> I'll see if I can compile firefox from source to avoid getting GNOME libs.
<little> Barberman_Bill: Not sure, but I don't see why it wouldn't work. I heard a while back that there were issues with the 64-bit version (no Flash in Firefox, etc.). I'm not sure whether that's been ironed out. Also, unless you're really going to do intensive number crunching or intensive graphical work, you won't notice a difference in performance.
<Eruaran> DaSkreech: think of Konversation for example, opening as a small box in the top left corner of the screen every time you open it... This is happening for almost every app, only they open in different places... You have to go to advanced window settings and individually change the settings...
<DaSkreech> emma: try abrowser see if it still uses ubufox
<emma> DaSkreech: I will. But it's too late now.
<DaSkreech> Eruaran: what window manager ?
<Lars_G> emma: You can avoid them, if you don't pull in suggested packages
<little> Eruaran: Yes, but you can, and that's awesome. (:
<Eruaran> little: I shouldn't have to
<emma> Lars_G: is there a way to use aptitude or apt-get to not pull in suggested/recommended packages?"
<DaSkreech> little: can awesome have to sucks
<Eruaran> DaSkreech: Kwin
<Barberman_Bill> ok i recive an I/O error Error reading boot CD when i try to boot have burned 4 disks same thing used differant burners
<Lars_G> emma: I'd have to check the manuals....
<DaSkreech> Barberman_Bill: does the md5sum check out for the ISO ?
<condon> What do I do in mplayer?
<ybeddyJ> is it ok to let kunbuntu and ubuntu sahre the same user home folder?
<emma> Lars_G: I'll try to look.
<tacosarecool> I tried
<emma> ybeddyJ: yes certainly.
<ybeddyJ> is it ok to let kunbuntu and ubuntu share the same user home folder?
<ybeddyJ> ok
<little> ybeddy: Yes.
<tacosarecool> But couldn't find it
<DaSkreech> condon: play something in it. Just trying to see if it's KDE sound that's dead or hte entire machine
<Barberman_Bill> havent no number to check with downloaded from kubuntu mirror
<emma> ybeddyJ: yes that's what is happening when you install both kubuntu and ubuntu desktops and switch at login
<Barberman_Bill> DaSkreech,
<DaSkreech> Barberman_Bill: What's the ISO called?
<condon> No sound
<condon> in mplayer
<DaSkreech> !sound | condon
<ubottu> condon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ybeddyJ> emma, well i tend to use different usernames so that the user folders dont clash
<emma> ybeddyJ: okay.
<ybeddyJ> but its not always convenient since i ssh alot
<emma> your applications menus will still probably have gnome and kde apps in them both.
<ybeddyJ> o
<DaSkreech> ybeddyJ: YOu can do that as well but the effort is much more than the output other than your peace of mind
<ybeddyJ> ok
<Barberman_Bill> DaSkreech,    kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<DaSkreech> There is no harm in the same user having different desktops
<condon> what do I do in Gnome, if anyone can tell me.  Royally screwed up my KDE, waiting till the 5th when the update comes out to reinstall.
<DaSkreech> Barberman_Bill: 824de6bea59d41637a41f17c00d33f7d *kubuntu-8.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Barberman_Bill> maybe the md5sum is bad
<little> condon: You might want to join the #ubuntu channel to find out about GNOME.
<ybeddyJ> well provided that i dont get any messed up configurations then i'm going to have them share the same home...i'm tired of having to change username when i'm remoting
<Barberman_Bill> how i check it
<DaSkreech> condon: Umm You login then ... do ... stuff
<DaSkreech> !md5 | Barberman_Bill
<ubottu> Barberman_Bill: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KDesk> Using a 64 bits distro is faster than using a common 32bits distro? Will it use the same amount of ram?
<Barberman_Bill> thanks DaSkreech
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Sorry to load on you dude but if you got any ideas, I'd love it
<condon> I meant to get sound working again in Gnome
<DaSkreech> condon: Oh you need pulseaudio
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Tell me what yo uare doing now from startup so I have an idea
<zer0o> has anuone tried ibex? how's it?
<notriddle> serOo: Using it right now. Love it.
<little> KDesk: You'll only notice a speed difference if you do really intensive things with your computer.
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Really really bad
<DaSkreech> zer0o: really really good
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Typical release :)
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Well as kdm shows nothing, I'm right now killing kdm with init.d from console, and to work I run startx from root (it uses gnome)
<Joe_Knight> can anyone help get internet up and goin?
<Joe_Knight> new 8.10 install of kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: Ugh as root? why as root?
<little> Joe_Knight: Is it behind a router?
<Joe_Knight> yup
<little> Joe_Knight: Did you disable DHCP?
<zer0o> DaSkreech: thank u very helpful
<Joe_Knight> i ran sudo dhclient and still nothing
<ybeddyJ> anyone found a way to speedup compiz and firefox scrolling on the ati 9000mobility?
<little> Joe_Knight: If so, then enable it and it will work. (:
<zer0o> ...anybody else?
<Joe_Knight> how do i enable it?
<DaSkreech> zer0o: really depends on how you feel about a lot of things and your hardware
<DaSkreech> SO far I've found Unichrome and Sound blasers to really make your experience suck
<little> Joe_Knight: If it's a common router, open a browser and type 192.168.1.1
<zer0o> DaSkreech: how do i feel about my hardware? well, i don't think it'll get angry if i say i feel nothing for it... it should have expected it
<DaSkreech> If you don't like KDE4 currently then please stay away for a little while
 * little stays away for a little while. (:
<DaSkreech> little: thanks
<Joe_Knight> oh i just looked dhcp is enabled
<notriddle> zer0o: Some people have had trouble, others have had basically none, expect that with any new release ;).
<little> DaSkreech: I'm actually planning on switching to GNOME when the LTS version expires.
<notriddle> zer0o: Oh, and he meant that it depends on your hardware and on what you think of a lot of things.
<DaSkreech> little: See now that makes no sense :)
<ybeddyJ> i dont think i like the look and feel of knetwork manager in this kubuntu rmuch prefer the way it behaves in the ubuntu ibex
 * little winks at DaSkreech
<zer0o> notriddle: no way!
<DaSkreech> little: I'd go as far as to say that's downright stupid
<little> DaSkreech: I don't like the way the new Desktop is handled. My Desktop is my current workspace and I don't want to change that. I also hate that new menu. I'm an old dog and don't want to learn new tricks. (:
<Eruaran> I like the new menu
<bluecopper_> well i just realize that there was some human error on my part
<Eruaran> I don't like that my systray icons wont paint properly
<notriddle> little: Right click on the menu and choose "Switch to Classic Menu Style".
<bluecopper_> the cd i download thru torrent was actually the live cd and not the alternate
<Eruaran> I don't like that I have to use advanced window settings to individually change stuff
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Give me a short while, I tried starting a plain Xorg instance, ran xterm in it, and from it startkde.. the ammount of errors is staggering, but in general LOTS of dbus errors similar to the konsole one I pastebined you
<bluecopper_> am downloading the correct one now
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: I'll rerun it and try to capture all errors to a file
<Boingo> Hello everyone.  In the latest Kubuntu 8.10... When I set the pager to 4x2 desktops and open any new windows, kwin crashes.  The pager sets to 1x1 and all my open windows show up on that one window.  I seem to be able to do it consistently.
<Boingo> Any thoughts?
<Eruaran> I don't like that I can't right-click on the clock to change from 24h time to 12AM/PM time
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Btw in the (horribly slow) proces, the WM does start, as it takes over decorations for my running xterm
<little> notriddle: Nice! I didn't know they'd done that. Maybe I'll grab Intrepid and run it in VirtualBox to see what they've changed. The only time I tried it was when it first came out, and I was pretty horrified.
<tacosarecool> I have problems with sound
<DaSkreech> little: You have the old menu right now and the Desktop exactly as you have it now will be there in jan
<notriddle> little: Makes sense.
<notriddle> tacosarecool: What problems, exactly.
<hazzy> Boingo: Sorry, no guesses
<tacosarecool> I can't hear anything in this os
<little> DaSkreech: Glad to hear it! I'll give it another chance. (:
<tacosarecool> kubuntu
<little> Well, it's dinner time. Have fun, all!
<tacosarecool> KDE4
<tacosarecool> of course
<DaSkreech> Boingo: so 8 desktops = crash 1 desktop = no crash ?
<Boingo> DaSkreech: yes
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Okay. First things first, check System Settings->Sound. How is the order of cards set?
<tacosarecool> Sound blaster live is the main card for most things
<tacosarecool> Except communication that's for mic
<DaSkreech> linuxwizard:
<notriddle> tacosarecool: What else is in there.
<tacosarecool> accessibility and communication are mic
<tacosarecool> Everything else has the sound card set
<notriddle> tacosarecool: No. I mean what else is in the set below the Soundblaster.
<tacosarecool> Side speakers
<tacosarecool> I have headphones
<Boingo> DaSkreech: Actually, > 1 desktop =crash
<tacosarecool> Oh maybe I can try that
<notriddle> Okay. First Soundblaster, then Side Speakers, then Headphones?
<tacosarecool> No headphone mode
<brandon_> Can anyone tell me how to change my display settings from a term. in Kubuntu 8.10 _64?
<tacosarecool> Because these are analog headphones
<Joe_Knight> ok internet was workin for a second now nothing
<Joe_Knight> how do i get it goin again
<tacosarecool> Go to green icon
<tacosarecool> On system tray
<tacosarecool> Right click activate connection?
<DaSkreech> Boingo:
<DaSkreech> Do you have compositing on?
<DaSkreech> brandon_: What settings ?
<Boingo> where do i check?
<DaSkreech> Umm
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Okay. Try setting the side speakers to top. If that doesn't work, check the sound mixer (speaker icon in the system tray).
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> Boingo: press Ctrl+F9
<Joe_Knight> anyone know how to get my connection again
<Boingo> DaSkreech: Nothing
<DaSkreech> Probably don't have it on then
<tacosarecool> Nope
<ybeddyJ>  language setting not setup correctly after initial install of kub ibex
<notriddle> Okay. In the Mixer, what is listed?
<brandon_> DaSkreech all display settings.
<DaSkreech> Boingo: Switching desktops is fine. Opening a new app crashes?
<DaSkreech> !Xfix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfix
<Boingo> yes.
<DaSkreech> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Boingo> new window.
<DaSkreech> brandon_: ^^
<Boingo> even a copy dialog
<DaSkreech> Boingo: do you have any other window managers installed?
<tacosarecool> notriddle not working still
<notriddle> tacosarecool: What is listed in the mixer?
<brandon_> When I activate the proper nvidia driver and reboot I just get a black screen
<brandon_> I guess I just need to change the res.
<tacosarecool> Ca106 is the only thing that matter
<tacosarecool> s
<tacosarecool> There's abunch of stuff in the ca106
<tacosarecool> And analog front matters
<tacosarecool> But I have that up
<Boingo> DaSkreech: Gnome was installed ages ago.  This is a kubuntu upgrade, from an upgrade, from an upgrade, from ubuntu
<brandon_> Thanks
<DaSkreech> Boingo: Ok can you run metacity --replace in a terminal
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Just list them.
<Joe_Knight> no help networkin huh
<tacosarecool> notriddle
<Boingo> DaSkreech: That doesnt crash.
<tacosarecool> Can I just send you a picture?
<Boingo> 8 desktops,
<tacosarecool> I'll post on my site
<DaSkreech> Boingo: Ok you need to change out your kwin settings.
<tinin> hey, how am I supposed to use kgrubeditor?
<Boingo> K.  Which ones?
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Okay.
<DaSkreech> tinin: With great care!!!
<tinin> I am not able to find it or run it
<DaSkreech> tinin:
<tinin> it is installed
<JontheEchidna> tinin: it's in systemsettings
<DaSkreech> it's in system settings
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: hehe
<tacosarecool> Actually I'll put on mediaffire
<tinin> mmm
<tinin> no
<tinin> ok
<tacosarecool> I wanna do this quick
<hazzy> Joe_Knight: What kind of network card do you have?
<tinin> I'll try with kde 4.1, right now I'm using kde neon
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Okay.
<DaSkreech> Boingo: in ~/.kde/share/config anything that says kwin back up then remove
<tacosarecool> Oh how I take a snapshot
<tacosarecool> In windows it ctrl alt printscreen
<tacosarecool> I know
<Boingo> DaSkreech: I have .kde amd .kde4
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Try KSnapShot.
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: run ksnapshot
<DaSkreech> It's supposed to be bound to print screen it's a bug should be solved soon
<DaSkreech> Boingo:
<DaSkreech> 8.10 ?
<Boingo> yes
<ardchoille> looks like upgrade rather than fresh install
<DaSkreech> .kde
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: I have both and I did a fresh install
<ardchoille> oh?
<ardchoille> my bad
<tacosarecool> notriddle
<tacosarecool> Is there a way for you to remote connect
<PleXuS> hi all, anyone known a tool like on windows bginfo for kde desktop background?
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Yep.
<tacosarecool> To look
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: ~ partitions rock :)
<tacosarecool> I trust you to look
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: What?
<notriddle> tacosarecool: It'd be stupid, though, for you to trust me like that...
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: :)
<Boingo> DaSkreech: backed up and deleted
<Guest66036> hello anyone know how to open skype once I downloaded it? I don't know what to open it with. It is a debian file
<DaSkreech> Boingo: restart KDE
<tacosarecool> It's fine
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<tacosarecool> I'll get ksnapshot
<DaSkreech> Guest66036: Sudo dpkg -i skype*deb
<Guest66036> thank you
<notriddle> KMenu->Graphics->KSnapShot
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: Should be installed already
<faileas> Guest66036: double clicking should do the trick. if that fails you can run it using sudo dpkg -i /path/to/skype.deb
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: alt+F2 -> ksnapshot
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, something that regenerates the background but with network specs details on
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: Umm why don't you just get a plasmoid to do that?
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, like IP, dns server, etc...
<DaSkreech> There are a decent set that do that already
<DaSkreech>  Linux is a server admin's playground :)
<PleXuS> whats plasmoid?
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: are you on KDE3 ?
<Eruaran> PleXuS: its a widget... kind of
<hazzy> I think plasmoid is responsible for widgets
<notriddle> PleXuS: The internal name for a desktop widget in KDE.
<ek> DaSkreech: Or a serious headache depending on previous experience... :)
<hazzy> Heh
<tacosarecool> notriddle
<tacosarecool> Can I just send it to you through im
<PleXuS> not such widget stuff?
<PleXuS> don't like heavy stuff :)
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: tinypic.com
<notriddle> tacosarecool: You could.
<Tokerz> hey room
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Though I'm not sure about giving you my IM address.
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Just upload it to a sign-up server and post a URL is the usual way on IRC.
<Tokerz> anyone who wants to chat on yahoo IM me at SmokeyTokez@Ymail.com
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: tinypic.com
<DaSkreech> Tokerz: Do you have a question ?
<Guest66036> where are the program files kept in Kubuntu?
<tacosarecool> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=deycjq&s=4
<DaSkreech> Guest66036: on the file system what are yo ulooking for?
<Tokerz> I do yes, i need to fix my screen resolution in KUbuntu
<ek> Guest66036: The standard directory is /usr/bin and /usr/sbin.
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tokerz> it should be higher but I'm stuck on 800x600, and when i install my hardware driver it just makes it even worse and the 800x600 option goes away, things need to be smaller
<Guest66036> I downloaded skype using firefox and it is in firefox downloads so I am trying to find it
<Tokerz> will this work in ubuntu 8.10 too?
<hazzy> Usually, Firefox downloads to desktop
<faileas> oh downloads on firefox are usually to desktop
<notriddle> tacosarecool: getting.
<ek> Guest66036: Oh. That's different. In Firefox, press CTRL+Y to open your download window.
<ek> Click on the download and it will tell you where it downloaded to on the local disk.
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, i just installed kde4.1 seems to run ok now :)
<notriddle> tacosarecool: Lots of theme are bottom. Try raising a few.
<Guest66036> It asks me to choose a application to open I don't know what to give it
<Tokerz> that walk through on the x-window system is for Ubuntu, i need it for KUbuntu
<ek> Guest66036: Don't open it with an application. Click on the "Save as" and choose where to save it.
<notriddle> Tokerz: Kubuntu uses X, too.
<tacosarecool> nope
<Guest66036> It does not allow me to save as I don't see that option
<ek> Guest66036: What file are you trying to download?
<ek> Guest66036: Also, what version of Firefox are you using?
<Eruaran> krunner still broken for me
<Tokerz> yes but it gives Ubuntu commands such as gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and KUbuntu does not have Gedit, does it?
<Boingo> DaSkreech: Seems better.  Thanks
<hazzy> Tokerz: Kubuntu uses Kate
<Tokerz> ok so do i just replace gedit with Kate?
<hazzy> Yes
<Tokerz> thx
<Guest66036> well I downloaded off of a skype website the linux version for ubuntu of skype.  I have version 3.0.3 Frefox
<condon> OK, still no sound (when I run ALSA Mixer, it says Card: PulseAudio and Chip: PulseAudio, volume levels are maxed and no sound... anyone know what I can do to get sound in Gnome on 8.10
<condon> ?
<anon> does anyone know what name is after Intrepid Ibex?
<ek> Guest66036: Why not just type "sudo apt-get install skype" in a terminal?
<condon> something Jacalope
<condon> or jackalope
<Guest66036> I tried that it did nothing
<anon> that sounds pretty cool
<patrickd_> Jaunty Jackalope
<anon> :D
<condon> Yeah, that's the one
<ek> Ah. Skype's gone from the repo(s).
<Guest66036> it says it couldn't find the package
<condon> Anyone know why I might not have sound in Gnome?
<NamShub> condon: if you find out, plz tell me ;)
<hazzy> condon: What kind of sound card do you have?
<ek> Guest66036: From this page? http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<condon> ahh...hold on a sec...it's onboard invida
<anon> this place seems pretty nice...lots of helping
<ek> anon: Which place?
<Guest66036> ek: thats exactly what I did already
<Joe_Knight> any help here adept cannot find ndiswrapper then crashes
<Tokerz> ok I saved my changes to xorg.config, how do i make changes take effect?
<ek> Guest66036: So, when you clicked on the Ubuntu 7.04+ link (Which is what I'm assuming you clicked on), Firefox will prompt you for where to save the file.
<condon> HDA Nvidia (AD198x Analog)
<david__> yes and I saved it to desktop
<PleXuS> is there a way to display desktop like old way in kde4 ?
<Tokerz> ok restarting brb room
<ek> david__: Okay. So, go to your desktop and double-click the file.
<Joe_Knight> and apt-get cant find the package
<DaSkreech> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<hazzy> condon: Ah, I was thinking OSS would be an option
<isaacj87> Hey all, what file-system backend does Kubunt 8.10 use?
<DaSkreech> david__: It's on your desktop
<Pici> isaacj87: ext3 by default
<condon> Guessing not, Hazzy?
<tacosarecool> notrillo
<ek> Joe_Knight: Try "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common".
<david__> ek: yes I just did this now it says wrong architeture
<qw_> how do i get beryl in ubuntu
<Joe_Knight> k
<isaacj87> Pici: Ah, I see...and Gnome?
<ek> david__: What architecture are you using?
<Pici> isaacj87: Same.
<Joe_Knight> nope cant find that either
<hazzy> condon: It's possible, but I'm not sure how you'd configure it
<david__> I have a amd 64
<DaSkreech> david__: 64 bit install?
<david__> I downloaded i386
<isaacj87> Pici: Maybe I worded it incorrectly. Doesn't Nautilus use GVFS or something like that? I'm trying to understand what that is
<DaSkreech> Then it should work
<ek> Hrm.
<ek> I don't see how the arch would be wrong then.
<Pici> isaacj87: It uses gvfs for userspace mounting of filesystems, so that root access is not required.
<david__> I don't get it
<hazzy> condon: I have a web page with instructions on it, but I don't know whether it would work for your sound card
<tacosarecool> notrillo!
<DaSkreech> isaacj87: what are you trying to figure out
<DaSkreech> david__: what'sthe name of the file you downloaded ?
<condon> Anyone know where I can get PulseAudio?
<isaacj87> DaSkreech, Pici I'm just trying wrap my head around filesystems :)
<ek> DaSkreech: It appears they only offer i386 pre-compiled binaries/.debs...
<DaSkreech> isaacj87: Right where have you reached?
<david__> skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<hazzy> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: I have a full log of a startkde here: http://show.degopro.com/kde-errors.log
<DaSkreech> ek: Right Ijust want to make sure it's a deb etc
<tacosarecool> Notrillo?
<Joe_Knight> ok apt-get cant find anything ndiswrapper
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: If you feel you can give me a hand with this.
<ek> david__: You downloaded the i386 Kubuntu install as well?
<ek> Or the AMD64?
<david__> I have amd64
<ek> Joe_Knight: Which version of Kubuntu?
<ek> david__: AMD64 version of Kubuntu?
<Joe_Knight> or from adept how do  update the repositories this is a fresh install of ibex
<david__> yes
<ek> david__: Ah. That is why it won't work.
<ek> david__: Hold on a tick.
<isaacj87> DaSkreech: Well, I understand ext3, I just want to know how GVFS factors is and is there any fundamental differences between how KDE and GNOME handle filesystems (if that makes sense). Basically, does Dolphin work the same way "under the hood" as Nautilus?
<david__> Is it better to have a i386 version?
<isaacj87> in*
<ek> david__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77069
<ek> david__: If your arch is amd64, by all means use it.
<condon> never felt dumber in my life...opened audio preferences from the speaker icon for master volume, under playback master was up, but PCM was muted.
<condon> Sounds great now.
<DaSkreech> david__: what does uname -m say ?
<hazzy> condon: Glad to hear it :).
<DaSkreech> isaacj87: Similar. KDE has what is called KIO Gnome uses GVFS same concept
<Joe_Knight> nobody?
<DaSkreech> isaacj87: Neither of them are "real" file systems
<ek> Joe_Knight: Try a "sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper". Does that return anything related to NDISWrapper?
<ek> Joe_Knight: It should find something.
<DaSkreech> Joe_Knight: sudo apt-get update
<DaSkreech> or click refresh in adept
<isaacj87> DaSkreech: Virtual filesystem is correct right? I think I'm understanding now. KIO is what I was looking  for. Thanks for the info!
<david__> DaSkreech: I don't know what you mean
<isaacj87> You as well Pici :)
<DaSkreech> david__: listen to ek. Seems to have more info than I
<ek> david__: Open a terminal and type "uname -a" followed by ENTER.
<ek> What does the output say?
<ek> david__: Sorry. "uname -m".
<DaSkreech> isaacj87: It makes things that aren't really local filesystems look as such
<brandon_> DaSkreech I tried everything said on that webpage, but to no avail. I am kinda new to this but I figured out the same issue in Opensuse 11.0. do you have any simple commands that will get me to the display settings?
<david__> yes it says x86_64
<DaSkreech> brandon_: Umm You could reboot and choose recovery console from Grub There is an option there to fix X
<tacosarecool> notrillo?
<tacosarecool> triddle
<Joe_Knight> ok adept cant find it but apt-get is installing ndisgtk
<brandon_> Ok will try that. Thanks
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, how can i get my desktop icons back on kde4.1 ?
<isaacj87> PleXuS: KDE 4.1 doesn't have that capability yet.
<Joe_Knight> how do i configure netgear wireless card ?
<ek> david__: Okay. Did you see the URL I pasted above?
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: add a folderview plasmoid and it should point to your ~/Desktop
<david__> yes I downloaded it
<ek> david__: It wasn't a downloadable file. It was a thread on the Ubuntu Linux forums.
<ek> It explains how to install Skype's i386 binary on Ubuntu x86_64.
<isaacj87> PleXuS: You can however use the folderview widget to achieve the same effect
<isaacj87> PleXuS: In KDE 4.2 you'll be able to put icons on the desktop where ever you want
<PleXuS> isaacj87, i did read something about that
<PleXuS> isaacj87, but it seems i am missing it :s
<PleXuS> isaacj87, wohoow nice :D
<emma> Any of you have any ideas or opinions on installing kubuntu with an encrypted drive?
<david__> ek are you sure I have it on my desktop
<tacosarecool> where'd notriddle go?
<NamShub> how can I change the default ALSA sound card?
<emma> I am looking in the alternate CD and I see an option called 'physical volume for encryption' but it does not quite make sense since that does not let me mount it to anything and it does not let me specify a file system beyond that.
<NamShub> I do not get any sound in non-kde apps; is it possible it tries to use my emu1616 instead of my nvidia card? (and how would I know?)
<david__> skype static tar file
<dig> PleXus: for me, I just drag some folders to the desktop in KDE 4.1 for now
<Joe_Knight> now ho w do i run ndisgtk?
<ek> david__: You said you clicked it an it said wrong architecture.
<DaSkreech> emma: Ideas? no
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, how can i add it, and where to find. because its not in my list
<ek> Joe_Knight: Might be in your KDE Menu.
<PleXuS> dig, you me to, but when i save files onto desktop i can't see them :)
<emma> Well how does a person do that?
<tacosarecool> Plexus
<tacosarecool> Go to k
<emma> Ubuntu gnome edition 8.10 put a private directory in the home folder. Might Kubuntu do that?
<tacosarecool> menu
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: There is a package for plasmoids in Kubuntu install that
<david__> ek no the link that was posted was to a forum that had amd skype
<tacosarecool> Home
<tacosarecool> Drag desktop
<tacosarecool> To desktop?
<SmokeyTokez> hey I did that thing with the X-Window thing, and my screen resolution is worse than b4
<tacosarecool> Well you know the wall paper
<tacosarecool> Folder view
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, aah ok.. that package isn't installed maybe :)
<DaSkreech> emma: There is an option fora encrypted drive and one for an encrypted home directory
<tacosarecool> Right click it and just have it display desktop
<DaSkreech> You are looking for the encrypted home directory
<tacosarecool> Instead of home/desktop
<dig> PleXus, because the screen you see is widget system, not actual desktop.
<emma> DaSkreech: in the install disk? I didn't see that.
<emma> I'll check again.
<emma> DaSkreech: where did you see that option?
<DaSkreech> emma: alternate ?
<emma> I have that CD I'll check again.
<david__> ek: I give up for now
<isaacj87> PleXuS: If you don't have the plasmoids installed, just go search for it in Adept and install it
<SmokeyTokez> it went lower than 800x600, and i don't know how i can get it back
<SmokeyTokez> I can't see the bottom of things to save changes and stuff
<SmokeyTokez> i have to move the task bar out of the way
<ek> david__: Okay. Well, feel free to come back and visit if/when you want to continue.
<david__> it seems too confusing I know it's only skype I am tired
 * DaSkreech hugs david__
<david__> you guys are the best thanks for your kind assistance
<Flakeparadigm> Hello
<favro> SmokeyTokez: alt+left mouse drag will move a window
<tacosarecool> favro
<ed__> how can I figure out why X will not start in 8.10 ?
<tacosarecool> I have a problem with sound
<favro> :)
<tacosarecool> I know it's a compat issue
<david__> this kind of dedication would never come from windows users
<favro> !resolution | SmokeyTokez
<ed__> kde starts its splash screen shows the disk icon than stops and drops back to the console
<ubottu> SmokeyTokez: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tacosarecool> Lol because it's easier to fix windows program but more rewarding to run linux
<NamShub> wow so the sound *was* working on my EMU card
<dig> ed__: are you running the latest kernel?
<tacosarecool> Plus amarok is another reason
<NamShub> listening to podcast on high quality monitor is PAINFUL (you hear all the noise they make in the bg... lol)
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: You realize we are trying to fix a windows program :)
<ek> david__: Hah! There's actually a Windows channel on this network somewhere.
<jimmy51_home> what's a good PDF reader for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> david__: Community is important :)
<david__> one has to be wide awake to work on linux.
<ek> Honestly, they do try to be as helpful as possible.
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: okular
<edt> I am installing in a kvm, ubuntu worked fine but I _really_ like kde more than gnome so I am now tring kubuntu.
<ek> But, you're right. The *NIX community around here is awfully patient and willing.
<DaSkreech> edt: ok
<DaSkreech> Welcome!! :)
<jimmy51_home> DaSkreech: ok, i think i have that but when i click pdf's in firefox, it gives me an app assoc error
<tacosarecool> favro what do I do to fix sound
<tacosarecool> My headphones are plugged in front
<david__> I have learned alot with linux
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: Firefox is silly :)
<edt> searching google brings up someone with the same problem with no resoultion.
<favro> tacosarecool: if it is a compatability issue I wouldn't know
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: Try downloading it and open it to check
<DaSkreech> david__: Hope you learn a lot more and the journey is entertaining
<jimmy51_home> ok, it opened like that
<jimmy51_home> must be FF's fault
<jimmy51_home> thanks!
<DaSkreech> jimmy51_home: yeah probably
<isaacj87> Hey guys, does Kubuntu 8.10 use the PulseAudio sound server?
<david__> Just a quick question when I open say a program like firefox, the window is jumbled for a second then it looks fine do you hav any idea why that happens?
<Smokey> man i wanna know too david
<Smokey> lol
<Dragnslcr> Probably video drivers
<Dragnslcr> What kind of video card do you have?
<favro> or cpu usage
<PleXuS> isaacj87, ok i find it :) it was painfull to find because it was in dutch :) lol
<dig> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<david__> nvidia
<Smokey> I'm using Nvidia GEforce 4, and its always been fine with previous versions of Ubuntu, and KUbuntu, and its fine with the Ubuntu 8.10
<Dragnslcr> david__- same here
<DaSkreech> With compositing on it will blit the image twice per buffer so it takes a bit for you to see something proper
<edt> how can I figure out why X will not start in 8.10 ? kde starts its splash screen shows the disk icon than stops and drops back to the console.  This is a clean install (I did use the drop the network connection at 82% trick) done in a kvm-75 under a 2.6.27-4 kernel on gentoo
<DaSkreech> edt: run startx
<edt> logs are not giving me much to go one - this is with startx
<dig> edt: what does uname -a gives you
<david__> I have the Geforce 7300 GT it always worked fine in other version of Kubuntu
<david__> it's no big deal just makes me cring
<david__> for a second
<david__> :-)
<DaSkreech> david__: it gives ou goodness like Ctrl+F9
<DaSkreech> They will probably make it smoother in the future
<edt> uname -a -> Linux ed-desktop 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Fri Oct 24 06:40:41 UTC 2008 x86_64 GUN/Linux
<david__> I think so they will work out the bugs I am sure
<Joe_Knight> anyone know where to download the netgear driver
<DaSkreech> uten: Wheeee
<david__> wow what happened?
<favro> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DaSkreech> !netsplit
<rgreening> yeah.. how annoying
<david__> we all went for a ride
<DaSkreech> favro: GET OUT OF MY HEAD
<DaSkreech> :-D
<favro> hehe
<rgreening> 2min+ here
<dig> net split....
<unity`net> hey..
<isaacj87> oh jeez
<unity`net> i need some helpp
<edt> geez the ca.archive.ubuntu.com server is s l  o   w...
<DaSkreech> david__: Wait till they reshuffle servers all day it's like a roller coaster
<Joe_Knight> anyone know where to find the netgear drivers
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unity`net> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DaSkreech> Joe_Knight: What do you need them for?
<unity`net> love the bot..
<unity`net> ty
<Joe_Knight> wg511v2
<faileas> edt: i tend to use adept to set the fastest server ;p
<DaSkreech> Joe_Knight: Wireless router?
<DaSkreech> you don't need it for that
<david__> take care guys!
<tacosarecool> Ah!
<DaSkreech> david__: You too nice to meet you
<Joe_Knight> wireless card
<DaSkreech> ah
<edt> faileas its not a xserver problem - kde is dieing when starting its services.  I get the disk icon but no others
<mot_> question...i have an audigy NX USB soundcard. if i do 'speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51' it will play sound out of all of my speaker (5.1 surround) however i don't see channels for rear left/right or center surround sound in alsamixer or kmix, i have a little script that i put in ~/.asoundrc to simulate 5.1 in alsa apps but for some reason those channels aren't listed in alsamixer....any suggestions?
<coreymon77> holy netsplits batman!
<Joe_Knight> i cant find anything with kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> Joe_Knight: ^^^^
<Joe_Knight> i think i might better switch to ubuntu
<unity`net> gah
<Joe_Knight> lol
<unity`net> trying to set uup nfs via ssh
<edt> faileas under kvm none are going to be all that fast
<DaSkreech> Joe_Knight: Same drivers woudln't make a difference
<coreymon77> *sigh*
<coreymon77> Joe_Knight: what card?
<Joe_Knight> yeah but i know how to use ubuntu better
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: netgear wg511v2
<Joe_Knight> i really thought kub looked nicer and wanted to try but this stuff is getting annoying
<edt> ubuntu 8.10 worked here, kubuntu is failing when starting kde/X
<Joe_Knight> apt-get finds and installs and adept cant even find it
<DaSkreech> Joe_Knight: ah bug in adept you need to rebuild the xapian database
<Joe_Knight> how do i do that?
<coreymon77> Joe_Knight: i hate to say it, but that card requires ndiswrapper
<Joe_Knight> i got ndisgtk from apt-get but cant find where it is
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: i hate using ndis when it is not needed, but its eeded
<Joe_Knight> all i need is the driver im pretty determined
<Joe_Knight> lol
<coreymon77> what the heck is ndisgtk, heck with that
<coreymon77> just follow the howto on the wifidocs site
<coreymon77> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edt> ndis is gtk the stuff it loads and runs is not
<coreymon77> edt: ndis is neither
<coreymon77> edt: ndis is a utility that allows the usage of windows wifi drivers
<unity`net> soo
<ek> Joe_Knight: Did ndisgtk install ndiswrapper-common as well?
<unity`net> can anyone help me set up nfs on a remote pc?
<ek> And most likely ndiswrapper-utils?
<coreymon77> what he needs is -utils
<edt> coreymon77 the code for ndis is gpl, but it loads windows drivers that are usually (with about 2 exceptions) non gpl.
<Joe_Knight> brb
<tacosarecool> Hey
<tacosarecool> I have a problem with my sound card compat issue
<coreymon77> edt: you said gtk, not gpl
<ralpho_> what do you call a nigger with a Harvard education? nigger. no mr president.
<coreymon77> ralpho_: that was inappropriate
<Joe_Knight> ok back
<favro> !ot | ralpho_
<ubottu> ralpho_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<edt> coreymon77 sorry.  typo
<DaSkreech> unity`net: Follow the instructions on the web page?
<tacosarecool> help?
<daedalus__> hello
<DaSkreech> !halp
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> :-D
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: which sound card?
<tacosarecool> Sound blaster live 24 bit
<emma> which kernel is in the kubuntu desktop?
<emma> could someone with kubuntu desktop do uname -a
<DaSkreech> Linux Released 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Thu Oct 30 04:18:38 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<emma> DaSkreech: is that intrepid?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<emma> DaSkreech: I selected 'expert mode' on the alt cd, theres a lot of options that way, and a lot of them are over my head :)
<ardchoille> it's either Intrepid or he compiled his own kernel :)
<emma> you get to choose which kernel you want too though, apparently.
<DaSkreech> ask away
<DaSkreech> you would. It's a server install
<emma> well i think i've gotten it to make an encrypted LVM with a /home partition.
<coreymon77> what happened to ubotu's seen command?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Seenserv took it over
<emma> ubotu is not here.
<dig> !comedy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comedy
<dig> LOL
<Joe_Knight> how do i find the essid of my router?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<favro> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<tacosarecool> !do you like pie?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> orly ?
<emma> Many people would argue that IRC is the same as IM but not me. I disagree with those people strongly.
<DaSkreech> tacosarecool: please do that in a private message
<DaSkreech> !help > tacosarecool
<ubottu> tacosarecool, please see my private message
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: seenserv?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: /msg seenserv help
<edt> damn got to reinstall - I manually updated, it installed a new kernel, now grub will not boot...
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: ...
<Eruaran> can still fix grub
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: that whole thing was a joke, wasnt it
<edt> its finding the kernel but not the vda root disk
<draik> I seem to keep having issues with icons
<draik> I tend to go from an actual icon to a while "paper" with a blue question mark on it.
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: the command you are looking for is /msg seenserv seen nick
<tacosarecool> This isn't going to be as easy as looking at abunch of stuff
<tacosarecool> I need a clue
<coreymon77> seenserv, no such nick/channe;
<tacosarecool> At what I should look at
<mot_> can anybody help me with a little alsa/audigy nx usb problem?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: seenserv doesnt exist huh
<chrisruls00_> Hello, I have a question. I use an Nvidia graphics card that requires the 96 series of drivers. They do not currently work with intrepid right now, so I am using the back-upi driver. However NVidia just released a beta that says it could work. You have to manually install it so I did, but when It reconfigured my xorg.conf I could not boot up my xserver. I reloaded my backup and I realilized the xorg.conf file looks a lot diffrent
<chrisruls00_> than it did in 8.04. Does anyone know how I could tell it to use the new nvidia driver correctly?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Yeah it's not as hardworking as chanserv or nickserv :(
<DaSkreech> Guest54584: Don't IRC as Root
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: it doesnt answer commands
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: so, what happened to the seen function
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Went with ubotu
<coreymon77> whens ubotu coming back
<DaSkreech> never
<coreymon77> what happened to ubotu
<DaSkreech> Left in a huff
<Joe_Knight> where do i find ndiswrapper ?
<Joe_Knight> says it installed
<coreymon77> why?
<coreymon77> DaSkreech: darn, i wanted to do the !seen anything joke
<DaSkreech> Wasn't owned or run by canonical the person who did run it left one day took his server and so ubotu went with
<anon> nick lee
<DaSkreech> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Joe_Knight> anyone?
<Joe_Knight> after ndiswrap is installed where do i find it?
<coreymon77> Joe_Knight: ndis is a cli utility
<coreymon77> Joe_Knight: you dont find it
<Joe_Knight> ok
<Joe_Knight> where is that
<leeraconteur> Looking for help on multiple issues.
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: I thought ubotu was owned by seveas
<Joe_Knight> naw
<Joe_Knight> i have the ndisgtk GUI
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Well I don't see either of them
<ardchoille> good point
<DaSkreech> leeraconteur: Mentioning at least one might help
<leeraconteur> Where is the search function to search my machine?
<draik> ardchoille: Hey there. How are you?
<ardchoille> draik: :)
<draik> How do I get the necessary package (or whatever I need) to get my media buttons to work? I have a Logitech Elite keyboard.
<leeraconteur> draik:  search synaptic first
<ardchoille> draik: Trying to get up the nerve to install Intrepid, but I can't seem to find libpatience
<draik> ardchoille: LOL. I think it missed the repos
<draik> leeraconteur: What would I be trying to find?
<leeraconteur> draik:  search for logitech first.  see if the repo has any generic drivers for logitech
<rav> hello. I'm trying out Kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop. I got the Nvidia card working fine, but with the exact same configuration i have on 8.04.1, my wireless card doesn't work on 8.10. I have to use ndiswrapper for my atheros card
<draik> G15 keyboard from Logitech. I don't think that's what I have at all
<djg9282> hi guys....i'm thinking about downloading kubuntu 8.10...but one of the bugs that it mentions in the release notes has to do with my wireless connection. Does anyone know if when these bugs are fixed they are put into the download section immediately or would i have to wait for 8.10.1 for those bugs to be fixed?
<ardchoille> draik: "apt-cache search logitech" returns a few things and "logitech-applet" looks interesting
<leeraconteur> 8.10 is good.  I don't use wireless.  I do have some questions, though.
<ardchoille> djg9282: the repos usually see bug fixes and security updates after release
<djg9282> so the updates would come from adept or apt-get after installing?
<draik> ardchoille: logitech-applet is for the mouse
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<ardchoille> draik: logitech keyboard?
<draik> ardchoille: Yes. Specifically, Logitech Elite
<edt> hey reinstall using the us. instead of the ca. servers built a kubuntu that starts X/kde correctly
<leeraconteur> kick
<ardchoille> draik: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/logitech-elite-keyboard-howto-125333/
<h4v0k> ok wtf
<h4v0k> where is the driver
<h4v0k> i have the cd and cant find it
<rav> does someone have an atheros wifi card working on Kubuntu 8.10 AMD64 using ndiswrapper?
<h4v0k> im tryin to get a netgear wifi card working and having a bongo of a time
<draik> I try to install a screensaver and this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67083/
<draik> ardchoille: Thanks. I knew it was out there somewhere.
<ardchoille> draik: yw
<draik> ardchoille: I have KeyTouch and that used to work, but pressing any button for it to recognize doesn't do anything.
<ardchoille> draik: :(
<ardchoille> draik: Where did you get that screensaver? I want to try compiling it
<draik> Then again, that was back with Edgy (maybe Dapper)
<draik> Let me get you a direct link
<ardchoille> draik: Lots of changes since then
<draik> ardchoille: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/KCometen4?content=87586
<ardchoille> draik: Ah, love that site
<draik> ardchoille: Yup :)
<ardchoille> draik:  ./configure: 77: cmake: not found
<ardchoille> draik: Ah, it's for qt4, I'm still on Hardy
<draik> ardchoille: You get can kCommeten 3.
<draik> I had blue everything with the transformers (autobots) emblem in the middle of a black background. It looks great!
<ardchoille> draik: looks like kcometen3 would have compiled had I had x includes
<ardchoille> heh, almost forgot how to compile.. haven't had to do that in years
<mot_> what should i try if i don't see any options for treble/bass in alsamixer/kmix?
<\Kira> I have some questions about upgrading from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10. Can anyone point me to a resource because I have quite a few questions.
<ardchoille> !upgrade | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<\Kira> ardchoille: is that the instructions or what will happen when I up grade? I know how to do it, but Im not sure what it will effect
<ardchoille> \Kira: From what I've seen, some upgrades go well, some don't.. I don't know of any way to tell before hand
<\Kira> ardchoille: im not worried about the system effects, really. What worries me if how many of my settings will be erased and etc.
<\Kira> ardchoille: does it keep kde 3.5 and add 4.1? Or does it just replace 3.5?
<ardchoille> \Kira: You can always make a backup of $HOME before the upgrade just in case, in fact I highly recommend it
<ardchoille> \Kira: no idea
<\Kira> ardchoille: okay, thanks
<ardchoille> I've never done an upgrade
<draik> I am missing so many icons. Well, associations.
<draik> How do I set icons for apps?
<tacosarecool> You think the sound problem could be that kubuntu is installed on top of ubuntu?
<CYREX> tacosarecool: no
<condon> Can anyone tell me how to remove KDE (4.1.2) and reinstall?
<tacosarecool> Oh ok
<tacosarecool> I wanna do that too
<tacosarecool> Just to see what happens
<dig> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<CYREX> should be aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop but from a terminal outside of kde
<kabotage> how do i fix my kdm? i always had to sudo kdm
<CYREX> but if you need ubuntu just install it and the installer will tell you which windows manager you wish to use as default
<CYREX> kabotage: what seems to be your problem?
<tacosarecool> I have a problem with my sound
<condon> now purging it, will that reinstall it too or will I have to do something else?
<CYREX> oki let me talk on private chat with you two to see if we can solve problem faster
<tacosarecool> Ok
<kabotage> CYREX: kdm wont load. i always had to type sudo kdm to start it
<tacosarecool> Ok let's go talk to cyrex in private chat
<tacosarecool> Cyrex I'm on private chat
<Guest89323> C    C
<Guest89323> CCC
<draik> How do I change the keyboard that I am using?
<zerothis> I'd like to make our organization's computers act enough like other operating systems that volunteers are not scared away from operating them. Similar look, same shortcut keys, menu layout, similar names for it all ("Stuff" menu instead of Start Menu, Contortion Panel, Finger instead of Finder, etc). I know how to do all that, but, can I then setup several "new user profiles", one themed mac, one themed XP, one themed vista. T
<Ketrel> what version of KDE is in 8.10?
<CYREX> KDE 4.12
<CYREX> KDE 4.1.2 sorry
<zerothis> setup several "new user profiles", one themed mac, one themed XP, one themed vista. Then when a new user is created, easily select one; ideally the new user would select it?
<Dragnslcr> zerothis- I believe that a new user's home directory is made from /etc/skel, so there might be a way to choose a different one when you create the user
<Ketrel> CYREX: thanks
<edt> any idea why adept dies with a signal 11?
<Ketrel> I had tried 4.0 but didn't like so I went to 3.5 again, so hopefully 4.1 will be good
<zerothis> Dragnslcr: so perhaps a script in /etc/skel is a good starting point?
<edt> under 8.10 newly installed on amd64, kvm-77 on 2.6.27-4 gentoo
<Dragnslcr> Ugh, man pages don't work right in Konsole
<OxDeadC0de> what are the differences between gdm and kdm? I don't see any except when I use gdm it unlocks the keyrings for say.. rhythmbox (and other gnome apps), where kde apps seem to not rely on kdm for that function. well, and themes
<Guest89417> Hi my system just updated now I lost my sound drivers any ideas?
<CYREX> Ketrel: Well 4.0 was an alpha/beta version of KDE which was only for devs and fans, it was not a final version. 4.1 is the first production version while 4.2 will be a better enhanced version
<OxDeadC0de> and 4.3 should have cool animations? :P
<Ketrel> 4.3 FTW :p
<Dragnslcr> zerothis- by default, adduser reads /etc/adduser.conf, which has a SKEL variable. You can change which conf file is used with the --conf option to adduser
<corigo> I upgraded to 8.10 II and now there's this damned HP driver instead of CUPS trying to control my print job.... and failing. Any idea how to force the use of CUPS and circum navigate the non-functioning HP Driver
<CYREX> one thing everyone should remember is that 4.0 and all beginning versions for the 4.x are the start of a complete graphical enviroment
<CYREX> it is not like 3.5 that has gone through a lot of work to get to the cool 3.5.10
<Dragnslcr> zerothis- so you could do adduser --conf /etc/adduser.mac.conf, where /etc/adduser.mac.conf contains a different value for SKEL
<Ketrel> CYREX: what does that mean for 4.x?
<CYREX> so we just need to help kde with the 4.x versions, as anyone can see on the 4.x versions it is a lot enhanced and is getting better faster
<CYREX> what i mean with 4.x  is 4.0, 4.1, 4.1.2, etc
<CYREX> the x points to any version of kde 4
<OxDeadC0de> x = variable
<OxDeadC0de> 4 = constant
<OxDeadC0de> where x is the minor version (bug fixes, updates), and 4 is the major version (where all the features should be set in place, mostly)?
<CYREX> OxDeadC0de: Exactly
<Ketrel> CYREX: I know what 4.x meant, I mean what did 4.x being the start of a complete graphical environment mean for 4.x that it didn't for 3.x?
<CYREX> a oki
<CYREX> well the QT library version 4 for starts
<CYREX> better memory, i/o performance
<CYREX> easier management of windows and objects
<OxDeadC0de> cool plasmoid system?
<CYREX> apart from other stuff
<CYREX> that for one
<CYREX> go to the now bought by nokia qt place
<CYREX> the framework is very very awesome
<OxDeadC0de> now if only they'd fix the ruby scriptengine for plasmoids, I'd be happy :P
<OxDeadC0de> it's borked on kde::combobox's :/
<draik> OxDeadC0de: How's it going?
<OxDeadC0de> draik good, and yourself? Everything still working? :)
<corigo> Or do I need to find some HP support channel?
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Yes, it's all working. Just trying to get my keyboard's media keys to work, icons to show (white sheet with blue question mark), change icoons on some apps (prefer a mixture from various themes) and that's about it.
<OxDeadC0de> media keys (should be) easy, icons to show - uhh? change icons on apps : ea
<OxDeadC0de> easy * :D
<OxDeadC0de> oh I see, menu editor, give them an icon they're set to the default icon of nothing ;)
<draik> media keys, not so easy.
<draik> Icons,  not listed :(
<OxDeadC0de> and if you have a laptop, you should really right click on the desktop, hit add widgets (unlock first if they're locked), get new plasmoids - from the internet, and get my cpu frequency scaler app ;) It's nice in ubuntu, although i have some problems with it not wanting to load once in a long while when plasma starts (python script engines fault, not mine, although my metadata.desktop file in it was messed up so I don't know, fixed that, maybe it will
<draik> OxDeadC0de: You made that?
<OxDeadC0de> check the username :P
<OxDeadC0de> that should be proof enough
<baudthief> Is it possible to stream audio from one kubuntu desktop to another? (ie: from my latop to my desktop attached to audio equipment)
<OxDeadC0de> for multimedia keys doesn't k-menu/settings/keyboard and mouse/keyboard shortcuts do it for you?
<OxDeadC0de> baudthief yes it is! with pulseaudio
<baudthief> schweet, lookin into it now :D
<corigo> Anyone having troubles printing with new HP driver installed with 8.10? HP driver tells me the print is successful, but the printer does nothing.
<OxDeadC0de> baudthief set up pulseaudio server on both computers, make sure it's running (I keep my fedora box having it always running), then you can use pacat to copy the stream and have it play out both at once (With network delay on the server), or use padevchooser to switch the server to the remote one so it comes out those speakers in sync with say.. video (I use it to watch movies on my laptop with sound coming out my stereo hooked up to my server without 
<draik> russlar: Hey there.
<draik> OxDeadC0de: No
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Now I'm afraid to reboot. There  was an update to my nVidia driver
<OxDeadC0de> and I must continue drinking my tequila and pass out soon
<corigo> 0xDeadC0de: pass the bottle already
<Ketrel> draik: this should be like russian roulette
<draik> Ketrel: Not really all that funny.
<OxDeadC0de> corigo: I'm still waiting for star trek like food replicators to be able to do that kind of stuff through the net.....
<russlar> OxDeadC0de: replicators? transporters would be better
<OxDeadC0de> russlar arn't they based on the same principals? or is this for an off-topic room to discuss in :P
<Ketrel> OxDeadC0de
<Ketrel> yes
<Ketrel> (they are based on the same principle)
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Ummm... Caould not open the plasma-cpufreq package required for the Cpu Frequency Selector widget.
<OxDeadC0de> draik: you may need to apt-get install python-plasma for it to work
<draik> Ok
<draik> OxDeadC0de: I tried "sudo apt-get install plasma-cpufreq"
<OxDeadC0de> draik that won't work, plasma-cpufreq is the name of the plasmoid (if you look in ~/.kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids you'll see it there) that's the cpu frequency scaler itself
<draik> :(
<zerothis> Dragnslcr:sounds like really good Ideas. I'm going to try an combine them with some other suggestions and see what I can accomplish
<OxDeadC0de> it won't load because you don't have the python bindings installed yet, apt-get install python-plasma
<draik> OxDeadC0de: Script initialization failed
<OxDeadC0de> I might have broke it, I'll check, I do that sometimes sry :P (Damn inebriation)
<russlar> OxDeadC0de has passed the Ballmer peak
<gargoyle76> can anyone tell me how to turn multi touch pad back on after upgrade?
<russlar> gargoyle76: what sort of hardware did you have multitouch on?
<draik> Now, the dreadful part... rebooting. BRB everyone.
<dwidmann> gargoyle76: I'm not sure on the specifics, but the synaptics manpage is pretty comprehensive so I'd look there.
<gargoyle76> toshiba laptop trackpad
<ardchoille> !bugs > me
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<ardchoille> found two more bugs :)
<gargoyle76> it might not be on
<gargoyle76> hmm
<gargoyle76> don't know where to start]
<dwidmann> gargoyle76: hehe, told ya it's comprehensive
<draik> How is it possible to have an icon for Konversation in my K Menu, but not in my system tray?
<draik> The same goes for my KNetworkManager
<dwidmann> draik: you should be able to turn off the systray icon in the settings window for konversation
<draik> dwidmann: Point is that it doesn't have an icon.
<dwidmann> draik: that's awfully strange then.
<Sokal-EC> ok finally got my wifi card workin now
<Sokal-EC> <Joe Knight
<dwidmann> draik: try reinstalling them?
<draik> Reinstalling a theme?
<Sokal-EC> allthe terminal i hgtk in ad to do to open ndis was type ndis
<Sokal-EC> whoa
<Sokal-EC> i had to type ndisgtk in the terminal
<dwidmann> draik: I was thinking the programs (ie: konversation, knetworkmanager?)
<draik> They have icons that I can see in the K Menu, but not in the system tray
<DemocracyAdvisor> If you are voting and they have computerized elections, demand a paper ballot. Also, go to the Secretary of State and DEMAND that all Windows-based election equipment be decommissioned. Voting shall be relegated to archible paper ballots. Tell the officials in your precinct about the issue. Microsoft Windows Vista and XP SP2 contain a backdoor that gives the Republican party remote access to election systems to change votes. Re
<h4v0k_d0m> ok how do i change the desktop theme
<h4v0k_d0m> can i replace with my own picture?
<DemocracyAdvisor> It is advised that in order to ensure you are most likely to be lawfully included in tomorrow's Democratic process of the first Republic, you give no hint of being pro-Linux.
<h4v0k_d0m> anyone?
<DemocracyAdvisor> h4v0k_d0m: Your question is too broad.
<DemocracyAdvisor> h4v0k_d0m: What window manager? Are you using X's background setting command?
<DemocracyAdvisor> The background is the root window.
<h4v0k_d0m> i just installed
<h4v0k_d0m> kubu ibex
<h4v0k_d0m> so i have a graphical background
<DemocracyAdvisor> No idea; Linux isn't really intended to be used as a desktop operating system.
<condon> OK...so..is there anyway to setup a new KDE4 profile?
<h4v0k_d0m> oh jeez
<russlar> DemocracyAdvisor: kindly stfu
<h4v0k_d0m> wtf ever
<russlar> h4v0k_d0m: it can be done
<condon> tried kde4-config...did nothing, no error, command not found, nothing
<russlar> right click on your desktop
<DemocracyAdvisor> russlar: You know I'm right.
<ardchoille> !stfu
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
 * DemocracyAdvisor criesm :'(
<h4v0k_d0m> russlar: your awesome thanx
<DemocracyAdvisor> cries
<condon> anybody?  Trying to get my right-click-ability and menus back in KDE
<condon> did the whole "aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop" then install kubuntu-desktop but everything is as I had it before (screwed up)
<ardchoille> condon: purging kubuntu-desktop will not take kde of your system, it will simply remove the kubuntu-desktop package and that's only a met-package
<condon> so how do I reinstall kde itself?
<ardchoille> no idea
<ardchoille> condon: I just filed a bug about that
<condon> Don't know if this is a bug..I think I just did a number on it
<h4v0k_d0m> is there no mozilla package for kub
<OxDeadC0de> DemocracyAdvisor I know a LOT of people switching to linux over microsoft as their destop environment.
<condon> Was trying to tweak it for multiple desktop backgrounds.  Actually got it to work...just lost my menus in the processes.
<OxDeadC0de> anyone I can convince :P
<condon> what are you trying to convince us of Ox?
<OxDeadC0de> condon: nothing, he was saying linux isn't meant as a desktop os, but .. my mom uses it and she's dumb as a stack of bricks when it comes to computers
<condon> Ah, lol, gotcha.  Yeah, I hooked my boss up.  It was interem until he got his new computer, but used it for months with nearly no instruction.
<condon> Actually tells me he liked it more, but his kids didn't want to learn something new.  Thought that was kinda funny
<OxDeadC0de> damn kids, need to get over their bias! :P
<tacosarecool> I have a sound issue
<h4v0k_d0m> anyone know how i cn use my own photo as a desktop?
<condon> exactly.  Saddly Mac users are usually even harder to convince that Linux is the way to go.
<russlar> mmm....tacos
<tacosarecool> Augigy card probably audigy value
<draik> "You're doing all of this for a taco?" Hmmmm... you're right. Maybe I should also get a burrito!
<OxDeadC0de> eh osx can't be that bad with it's linux core can it?
<OxDeadC0de> bsd core sorry
<condon> Na, not nearly as microcrap
<tacosarecool> i have 7.1 but it's cao106
<chrisruls00> Ilike Xp better than Macs, The interface makes more sense to me and I don't like the way macs are built. I like linux better than both of them though. (Except when it decides to stop supporting my graphics card)
<condon> lol chrisruls00 - I can sympathise.
 * faileas thinks, personally that the best OS is the one the user feels most at home with ;p
<chrisruls00> hopefully NVidia updates their 96x driver soon. I tried the new beta but that gives me the white screnn.
<chrisruls00> I agree with faileas for the most part.
<tacosarecool> Can anyone help me?
<faileas> which is why most of my boxen are dual boot ;p
<condon> what's your issue taco?
<tacosarecool> Sound
<tacosarecool> Don't ask me to do system settings I tried that
<condon> I gathered as much... I mean... um... too much sound, not enough sound, no sound, grainy sound?
<tacosarecool> no sound
<tacosarecool> Used to have soun
<tacosarecool> d
<chrisruls00> I would dual boot, but the only computer that is mine is a 60GB laptop, too small to partition effectivly IMO. I use my dads when I need windows.
<faileas> LOL
<faileas> chrisruls00: i have a dual XP/linux boot on 20 gigs
<condon> Have you right clicked on your volume controls, gone into preferences, and raised the level on the ...christ...no desktop at my command..can't picture it...want to say PCB?
<faileas> the linux partition is 4.5 gb , which is JUST a little to small on handsight
<mot_> i am simulating 5.1 surround on my usb audio 2 nx
<mot_> however i only see left/right channels in alsamixer/kmix (even though i'm getting surround sound, but more importantly i don't have any tone control (treble/bass) can anybody help?
<chrisruls00> well I'm still in high school so I really can't give too much time to my computer right now. (In fact I should be reading Huck Finn right now. I guess I'll have to read an extra chapter tomorrow.
<condon> I hate Mark Twain
<tacosarecool> I'm in high school I have a job on saturday and sunday I work 4 hours
<tacosarecool> so 8 hours all together
<chrisruls00> I hate english altogether.
<mot_> you'll never have more time to sit on your computer and do jack shit than in high school, truuuuust me.
<condon> You got that right mot
<tacosarecool> I have time I don't have homework
<mot_> wait till you get to college
<mot_> why do you think college students drink so much? it's the only way to survive four years of bullshit so thick you could cut it with a knife.
<tacosarecool> I have a cousin who works for google and my best friends dad is a exec at qualcomm
<karma> is this a help channel ?
<russlar> karma: aparently not
<draik> karma: Define "help"
<chrisruls00> karma: It is supposed to be
<condon> depends on the kind of help you're looking for
<mot_> anybody here know anything about tone control on the audigy 2 nx by the way?
<karma> well i am trying to help a friend who has installed Kubuntu KDE4 and he is having issues with the network manager
<mot_> i'm simulating 5.1 in alsa but i can't get any sort of bass/treble control =\
<russlar> karma: joing the club
<russlar> what's up?
<tacosarecool> I'm having issues with sound
<karma> it gives an error i searched and its a known bug but there isnt a walk around that i can find
<condon> I have no menus or right-clickability in kde 4
<brad_> hey
<karma> hey brad
<russlar> hey kerma
<karma> lol
<karma> brb
<some_dude> hey
<russlar> hey some dude
<some_dude> my phone stoped working as a usb harddive since the upgrade to 8.10
<condon> what's the isntaller in kde?
<Dolo> is there any way to get abc channel player working on ubuntu?
<condon> nevermind
<someone101> anyone here able to help ?
<russlar> someone101: depends of what you need help with
<hoonteke> do the volume media buttons work for other folks?
<someone101> i need help with setting dns manually
<russlar> open terminal
<someone101> since there is a bug that wont allow the network manager to load in the control area
<russlar> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<mot_> anybody with 8.10 have problems with widget settings/positions not being restored on reboot/
<russlar> mot_: you need to lock your widgets before you reboot
<mot_> i do
<mot_> doesn't help
<some_dude> my phone is not working as a memory stick under 8.10
<draik> some_dude: Take it out of your phone
<some_dude> the phone is a card reader
<draik> The phone is a phone with the ability to store on a memory card
<some_dude> until today, when I pluged the phone in, it would show up as /dev/sdf1
<some_dude> not it's not there at all
<spaik> hi
<h4v0k_d0m> is there a way i can replace konqurer with mozilla as my favorite
<spaik> any egyptians ?
<jmichaelx> h4v0k_d0m: go to 'system settings' and then select 'default applications'
<spaik> my 3d box isn't working. i have kubuntu 8.10 and the ccsm and the 3d windows and rotating is cheked but it is not working, any help please?
<jmichaelx> spaik: have you tried installing 'fusion-icon'?
<spaik> no, what is that and how to ?
<jmichaelx> spaik: the usual way.. 'sudo apt-get install fusion-icon' . after it is intalled, hit alt-f12 and enter 'fusion-icon' and hit enter. you'll then have an icon in your system tray that will allow you to adjust compiz settings
<spaik> ok i will try, thank u very much
<jmichaelx> oops, don't hit alt-f12.... hit alt-f2. i have no idea how f12 got on the screen.
<spaik> no problem ;)
<dig> is fusion-icon the actual 3D desktop?
<dig> I guess no
<jmichaelx> dig: it will allow you to make quick compiz config changes... such as enabling/diabling the cube
<dig> jmichaelx: Do I need to isntall compiz?
<spaik> i did but when i hit alt f2 it didn't work and the run command appeared
<h4v0k_d0m> when i go to system settings and try to change my default browser firefox doesnt show up
<jmichaelx> dig: well, you do if it is not already installed
<h4v0k_d0m> and in k menu eith noter why
<h4v0k_d0m> aargh lol
<jmichaelx> spaik: the run command is what you are looking for. enter fusion-icon, and press enter
<spaik> i got it from the menu
<jmichaelx> spaik: ok, you can do that, too lol
<spaik> ok iam trying
<spaik> it still dosent work nothing from compiz is working
<spaik> ok i made it work
<jmichaelx> spaik: have you been able to use compiz with you video adapter in the past?
<jmichaelx> ok
<spaik> thank you very much
<jmichaelx> np
<delilaz> hello all, I have a problem. Before installing flashplayer 10 I used to be able to watch videos but now I can not.  The only reason I installed it was because I visited a site that required the latest flashplayer and so I installed it but the effects is reversed.  How can I fix this???
<jmichaelx> delilaz: did you install flashplayer from the repos?
<delilaz> no I downloaded the tar.gz from the flashplayer site
<delilaz> I did try  installing swf macromedia flashplayer from adept but that did nothing
<Dr_willis> thats the hard way to get flash going. I normally install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package and ig gets flash and some other parts i need
<delilaz> I already have that package I believe, maybe needs an update??
<jmichaelx> delilaz: i would recommend installing from the repos as well... and the adobe site is now providing .deb's as well. no need for tar.gz
<delilaz> jmichaelx: I would have downlaoded the .deb if I could but I have dapper drake not 8.04
<Dr_willis> Clean install here, i install kubuntu-restricted-extras and flash is working.
<Dr_willis> dapper? Egads.
<dig> jmichaelx: sorry a quick one, how to rotate the desktop cube.
<jmichaelx> delilaz: ahh , i see
 * Dr_willis backs away
<jmichaelx> dig: i am not the one to ask about the finer details of configuring compiz. i am actually sticking with kwin right now.
<delilaz> ok, jmichaelx or Dr_willis, how can I uninstall flashplayer 10 I installed?
<Dr_willis> No idea.  on that.. depends on how you installed it i guess
<delilaz> Dr_willis: I installed it through the terminal
<Dr_willis> delilaz  thats tells us very little. :)
<jmichaelx> delilaz: you could locate the director for mozilla plugins, and (cautiously) delete anything manually that has to do with flash. then 'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree' in a terminal
<jmichaelx> directory*
<jmichaelx> delilaz: instaed of deleting, maybe safely moving to another folder would be a betetr suggestion
<jmichaelx> better*
<jmichaelx> ok, i am mistyping everything... make that 'sudo apt-get istall flashplugin-nonfree'
<delilaz> jmichaelx: would that be in ~./mozilla??
<jmichaelx> minus the typos
<jmichaelx> delilaz: possibly so, take a look
<condon> Can anyone tell me if there's a way to get the wine menu in kde 4?  Shows up in the menu on my gnome desktop, but not in KDE
<delilaz> Ok, will do, I'll be back though lol
<chull> i have a problem with firefox, ive got a popup for scannerantispyware that will NOT close. I can't kill all of firefox and restart because I open the same things all the time.
<jmichaelx> good luck, delilaz. i am poking around, too. it should not be too difficult to find
<Dr_willis> chull  time for some addblock/noscript extensions I think.
<delilaz> true, I found the plugin folder but before I do any moving, I ran into something...
<chull> hmm ok how can i do that?
<Dr_willis> go to firefox extension web page.. install extensions...
<chull> Dr_willis, i appreciate the suggestion, firefox always just blocked stuff
<Dr_willis> chull  proerly some new spamware ads getting aroud the normal blocking
<anjan> hi all
<chull> yes, (chalcedony i got a wild ad today too)
<anjan> got sound problem
<anjan> it was working fine before i installed a driver for virtual box
<delilaz> when I installed flashplayer it told me to  "ask admin to reomove xpti.ddat from compnents directory of Mozilla or Netscape browser" I did remove it into trash, but now somehow it's back in the directory. Could that be the problem???
<anjan> the error after running alsamixer in konsole is
<anjan> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<anjan> any help ?
<delilaz> ok so in the plugin folder I found flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so... I'm guessing I move the flashplayer.xpt out right?
<administrator> 123
<administrator> 132
<administrator> 乜事
<administrator> 肥沃
<billytwowilly> Hi, how do I enable the nvidia drivers in 8.10?
<Dr_willis> I think im theonly person in the world that the Restricted-driver tool for nvidia - actually worked  for. :)
<billytwowilly> heh. how do I start up the restricted driver tool again to test it out?
<Dr_willis> its in themenus somewhere..or the command line tool is err... 'jocky<tab>' :) i forget the name
<Dr_willis> or was it jockey>
<Renegade15> good evening
<billytwowilly> Dr_willis: if I add a driver=nv line to the device section will it work? the xorg.conf file is all weird in 8.10...
<Dr_willis> If you have an older xorg.conf  it might work also..
<tca> does a partition being /dev/sdb1 garuntee it will be hd1,0 in grub?
<Dr_willis> and thats not the right format for the driver line. :)
<Dr_willis> tca  not sure of a guarentee. :) but ive alwyas seen it be that way
<Dr_willis> unless you are booting from a external usb drive
<Dr_willis> Then ive seen them switch around
<tca> well i cant seem to get my windows drive to boot
<Dr_willis> if you ahve 'moved' a windows drive from one cable to another.. you may need  to tell the bios t boot that specific drive..
<tca> is there anyway to find out if its something else?
<Dr_willis> we would neeed more details on the exact error/problem/messages
<tca> no i havent moved it the 8.10 installer just didnt autoconfig it properly
<billytwowilly> how do I tell what driver x.org is using?
<billytwowilly> I see nv when I grep lsmod
<Dr_willis> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> is one way
<billytwowilly> nothing is in there.
<Dr_willis> looks like its all doing auto-magic configuration
<billytwowilly> 8.10's xorg.conf is weird. Almost nothing in there.
<Dr_willis> which seems to cause a lot of problems. :)
<Dr_willis> grab a example xorg.conf from a live cd, or other location perhaps..
<Dr_willis> or try that nvidia-settings, or nvidia-xconfig tools to generate a new one?
<tca> iirc correctly i get grub err12 if i try booting from grub on the windows drive and err13 from the linux drive
<tca> thats all i really know
<OxDeadC0de> iirc = if I recall correctly so iirc correctly is if I recall correctly correctly, kind of like asking for a pin number
<unitypunk> !webhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webhost
<unitypunk> bah..
<unitypunk> can anyone help me turn my desktop into a website...
<Dr_willis> You mean 'run a webserver' on your 'ubuntu desktop machine' ?
<OxDeadC0de> I think he means run a web browser applet as his desktop background?
<Dr_willis> Ive no idea what he really ment. :)
<OxDeadC0de> me either :P
<dig> !localhost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localhost
<unitypunk> yeah dr_w
<unitypunk> i wanna run a webserver from my desktop
<tca> unitypunk, sudo apt-get install apache2
<tca> finished
<unitypunk> what about.. like php
<unitypunk> or cxpanal
<Renegade15> cpanel requires a license, afaik
<unitypunk> aww
<unitypunk> really..
<unitypunk> crappy.
<tca> unitypunk, libapache2-mod-php5
<tca> why would you want cpanel anyway
<Renegade15> check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_panel_(Web_hosting)#FOSS
<condon> anyone here use xwinwrap?
<tca> not very helpfull if its for yourself
<unitypunk> ive used free hosts that had cpanal
<unitypunk> never hosted a website before.
<condon> can someone tell me what "nice -n 15 ./xwinwrap" accomplishes?
<condon> what is nice?
<Tm_T> condon: it's "set this application to be low priority"
<Tm_T> in this case
<Tm_T> nice (1)             - run a program with modified scheduling priority
<condon> cool.  Thanks man
<Renegade15> is there any sort of standard way to deal with an "irq 18: nobody cared" problem? it suggests booting with "irqpoll", but google results indicate that that generally leads to booting problems...
<MariachiElf> Anyone here get the vmmouse driver working on 8.10?
<ectospasm> KDE4's panels suck if you want to customize them.  I can't reliably add or remove widgets, widgets can't be placed on the panel the way I want them to be... This really sucks.  Can I slit the throat of the idiot that decided to ship Kubuntu with KDE4 when it wasn't ready?  PLEASE?!?!?
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea how i can change the shortcut key for krunner?
<dr_willis> they could of just delayed the whole kubuntu release for another 6 mo..would you be happy then>
<HollowPoint> yes
<ectospasm> dr_willis: no, they could have stuck with KDE3
 * HollowPoint seconds ectospasm's recommendation
<Tm_T> ectospasm: you could stay with 8.04
<dr_willis> ectospasm,  they dident force you go to with 8.10  - perhaps there will be kde3 in backports or some ppa sites
<ectospasm> Tm_T: Too late (-;
<dr_willis> this 'argument' shows up in here at least once a day... :)
<Tm_T> ectospasm: then don't behave that way, son
<HollowPoint> it will do right now lol
<ectospasm> who said I was a son?
<fulat2k> ectospasm: 8.04 is still avail for d/l. :)
<Tm_T> ectospasm: I did
<Renegade15> can't you just download the KDE 3 source and compile?
<dr_willis> Renegade15,  you could I imagine
<HollowPoint> you know how long it takes to compile KDE3? lol
<Tm_T> HollowPoint: not long
<ectospasm> depending on the machine a couple to several hours at least
<Renegade15> I don't have to - I'm sort of happy with 4 :)
<HollowPoint> what system are you using Tm_T? A super cluster?
<ectospasm> Renegade15: sort of...?
<Tm_T> HollowPoint: old fart singlecore
<MariachiElf> While HollowPoint and ectospasm are busy slitting their throats I'd like to pat them on the back, give them a big "Thank you!" and buy them a few rounds of beers!
<Renegade15> meh, lots of customization gone, lots of new weird things
<Renegade15> needs tweaking
 * dr_willis notices that hes using GNOME now on his laptop.. not kde :P
<Renegade15> but at least it shuts down properly >_>
<Renegade15> heretic :P
<dr_willis> wireless at least works now, and hibernate/suspend
<HollowPoint> I've compiled KDE3.5.9 on an AMD Athlon 2.4Ghz with 4GB of RAM and it took over a day lol, you sure you compiled the full package and not just a base package?
<dr_willis> 64bit seems to work well also.. even the nvidia drivers.
<HollowPoint> I'm still on 8.04, was originally a 64bit Ubuntu install but I just don't get along with Gnome
<ectospasm> I hate GNOME
<Tm_T> HollowPoint: I build whole kde4 here
<Tm_T> also...
<Tm_T> !ot
<ectospasm> which is why I won't install it at home or at work
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<unitypunk> so...
<unitypunk> after i install apache..
<HollowPoint> what in an hour I suppose? You sure you compiled it and not just installed it? and I HATE people telling me to go to offtopic, it SUCKS! so I'll simply discontinue the conversation :D
<ectospasm> so... is anyone else having as much trouble as I am customizing the panel?  The whole "Add Widget" window seems horribly broken, if not simply hard to use...
<Tm_T> HollowPoint: behave
<Tm_T> ectospasm: all works here fine
<fulat2k> ectospasm: is yours a clean install?
<ectospasm> fulat2k: yep
<HollowPoint> ectospasm: I had a few problems with my 8.10 VM install, to the point that after installing the Virtualbox drivers it won't run the X server anymore, prior to that disaster I did indeed have problems with adding widgets yes
<ectospasm> I even moved ~/.kde out of the way to be sure
<fulat2k> ectospasm: what kinda weird stuff r u facing?
<Renegade15> <_< >_> anybody know stuff about irq 18: nobody cared?
<Renegade15> unitypunk: check if PHP is installed, I guess...if not, install it
<unitypunk> how would i check?
<unitypunk> well.. i doubt it is.
<unitypunk> all i did was aptget install apache
<ectospasm> fulat2k: well... when I move the clock the area the widget wants to take up half the panel, and it can only be put in the center of this area.  I had the dictionary widget up, and that kept everything in place.  But since the dictionary doesn't work on the panel, I removed it (I still don't know how, because I can't add it back).  I finally got a second panel on the bottom of the screen (my main panel is on the top), with the task mana
<HollowPoint> unitypunk: what exactly are you trying to acheive? I get the installing apache and php bit but what's your end goal? I ask because this determines how you install both Apache and PHP
<unitypunk> uhh
<unitypunk> wanna host a webpage
<unitypunk> thinking a community bbs
<HollowPoint> webpage uses php?
<HollowPoint> ok
<HollowPoint> so I'm assuming you need to use PHP sessions then?
<unitypunk> with a portal page..
<unitypunk> no idea what i need to use.
<HollowPoint> ok, well if you're thinking about using a php forum for example? Then you're best bet is to install php as a module, as opposed to cgi
<dig> ectospasm: feel the painc here
<V1psta> Hello, Can I go from Ubuntu -> Kubuntu without loseing data. Just a simple upgrade?
<HollowPoint> there are quite a few in depth tutorials out there for installing various different forums, bulleting boards, blogging systems etc, to a certain extent each has different requirements, for example, do you need SSL?
<HollowPoint> V1psta: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Renegade15> (that is a yes)
<HollowPoint> thanks
<V1psta> thanks hoolow
<V1psta> <3
<unitypunk> HollowPoint, i have ssh running on the desktop right now.
<Renegade15> SSH != SSL
<HollowPoint> SSH is fine, I said SSL
<unitypunk> ohh
<unitypunk> nah
<unitypunk> i dont really think so
<HollowPoint> lol thanks for the php explanation there Renegade15
<unitypunk> not gonna be doing anything with credit cards.. or important info
<HollowPoint> so you don't require anyone to login over a secure connection in their web browser? You understand that without it any logins to the forums etc, the passwords will be sent in clear text?
<HollowPoint> including your own login, in which case, make sure your forum password has nothing to do with your server password etc
<unitypunk> so ssl is a pretty good idea then.
<HollowPoint> I'd say so
<HollowPoint> it's useful to execute login scripts etc at the very least
<Renegade15> if you don't want to pay for a certificate, you can use self-signed ones
<HollowPoint> let's say someone logs into the forum, their password will be sent in clear text, but not only that, the PHP script running behind it will execute a MySQL connection, which uses a username and password, if you're not on the same server as MySQL database that may get sent in clear text as well
<Renegade15> though be aware that FF3 doesn't like self-signed certificates
<HollowPoint> yeah, the only issue with self signed ones is that the browser complains it's not just FF3 either, IE6 and 7 both complain, as does Google Chrome, Flock. etc
<HollowPoint> if I remember rightly FF2 does too, you get a notification that it could not identify the Cert issuer
<unitypunk> hmm
<unitypunk> do most websites use ssl?
<Renegade15> yes
<HollowPoint> if they use login details with passwords etc and the administrator has any sense, then yes lol
<Renegade15> especially the serious ones
<unitypunk> hmm
<HollowPoint> I'm writing a PHP secure backend to my site at the moment, in pure PHP and XHTML/CSS, no matter how secure I make my validation and authentication etc, without SSL everything still gets sent in plain text, anyone watching gets everything the program passes over a network connection
<unitypunk> man
<unitypunk> things always seem so diffficult..
<tca> not difficult
<HollowPoint> it's exactly the same reason you use SSH instead of Telnet, Telnet sends everything in plain text, whereas SSH establishes an encrypted tunnel and sends everything down it
<tca> just time consuming
<HollowPoint> exactly what tca said, there are plenty of step by step tutorials just a google search away, it just takes a bit of time thats all
<dr_willis> Difficult is troubleshooting windows...
<mr---t-> naw just reboot
 * HollowPoint corrects dr_willis, "Difficult is using Windows to do anything but use Word"
<unitypunk> do i neeed sql then too?
<dr_willis> Iv enot had much luck with WORD either..
<dr_willis> :P
<HollowPoint> if you're going to use a database, which if you're using a forum you will be, then yes
<HollowPoint> unitypunk: http://www.phpbb.com/support/documents.php?mode=install there's one for you, you may need to look elsewhere for the initial apache, php, mysql, ssl etc installation but you get the idea
<pxc> hey... so, quick question regarding Kopete: the only option I have for formatting is to send smileys, and the usual shortcuts for rich text formatting do nothing. Why?
<pxc> (this is the KDE 4 version of Kopete on Intrepid)
<HollowPoint> unitypunk: http://www.ubuntux.org/quick-apache2-ssl-mysql5-php5-dapper-install there's an OLD step by step for Dapper, tells you how to install apache, mysql, ssl and php, don't think the installation procedure has changed much, but try your own searches or ask on the kubuntu/ubuntu forums if someone can point you at a decent how to
<HollowPoint> dr_willis: I was ok with word back in the days of Windows 3.1.1, then it started to think it's english grammer and spelling were better than mine, even though it wasn't :D
<pxc> you sure? It's spelled "grammar", after all. :-P
<HollowPoint> yeah well it's 8:15 at night here and I'm about to go get beer so yeah
<HollowPoint> plus living in Kiwiland has really hurt my english :( they spell things with Z's and pronounce Router as Rowter etc, I've been here too long
<Renegade15> there it was again!
<HollowPoint> there what was?
<Renegade15> third time in two hours x_x
<HollowPoint> ??
<Renegade15> damn network card shuts down x_x
<HollowPoint> :S
<pxc> you should curse and threaten it in simple language and grunts
<HollowPoint> and on that note I'm going for a case of carlsberg, back in a bit
<HollowPoint> that usually doesn't work pxc but I get your meaning lol
<Renegade15> any idea what Tainted: P means?
<pxc> in what context? is it in some weird error log relating to your network device?
<mr---t-> whats a carlsberg?
<Eruaran> beer
<HollowPoint> carlsberg is "probably the best lager in the world"
<Renegade15> http://www.pastebin.ca/1244647 <-- that context
<Renegade15> it's not the full error each time
<Renegade15> there's also lots of interrupt, handle and similar info
<Renegade15> scream if you want to see it
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea how i can change the shortcut key for krunner?
<mr---t-> must be a southern hemisphere thing
<Renegade15> have you never heard that slogan? "Carlsberg - Probably the best beer in the world!"?
<mr---t-> nope
<Renegade15> well I'm definitely northern hemisphere
<dr_willis> Underaged drinkers :)
<mr---t-> me?
<Eruaran> Adept 3.0 = Usability Fail.
<Tm_T> !ot | Renegade15
<ubottu> Renegade15: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Renegade15> I'm copying dmesg error message...I am secretly on topic >_>
<mr---t-> oh my
 * Tm_T slaps jmichaelx
<pxc> hey renegade, why don't you actually try adding irqpoll to your boot parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Eruaran> Now even System Settings is opening full screen
<Eruaran> I didn't want it to
<Renegade15> because I googled the problem, and every single time it came up, the reporters said adding irqpoll led to boot problems
<Eruaran> Why am I having to stuff around with advanced window settings for  EVERY APP ???!!!
<Eruaran> This is fail.
 * jmichaelx asks Tm_T, "How dare you? you insensitive clod!"
<Tm_T> jmichaelx: just to remind you, no nazis here (delayed few days I am)
<jmichaelx> LOL
<jmichaelx> watch the OT subject matter!
<dr_willis> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1031 kB, installed size 3644 kB
<Tm_T> jmichaelx: I am
<jmichaelx> ok, that's what counts
<jmichaelx> lol
<Renegade15> this is the full error... http://www.pastebin.ca/1244656 does that mean anything to anyone?
<OxDeadC0de> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha3-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 664 kB
<HollowPoint> I love the way ubottu has such a friendly demeinor sp?
<mr---t-> demeanor
<HollowPoint> danke
<mr---t-> !demeanor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about demeanor
<HollowPoint> I've got Carlsberg now so couldn't be bothered to use dictionary.com
<dr_willis> !spellcheck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spellcheck
<mr---t-> cheers
<mr---t-> oops ot
<HollowPoint> lmao
<dig> oh...
<OxDeadC0de> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<OxDeadC0de> !help ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ubottu
<HollowPoint> !=
<HollowPoint> damnit
<mr---t-> !botsnack
 * Renegade15 -- /msg EvilRenegade sexy; /msg EvilRenegade pass your_password; !date bday <month> <day> <year>, where month is a three-letter-abbreviation.
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dig> !damnit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damnit
<HollowPoint> !dig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dig
<ardchoille> !botabuse
 * Renegade15 -- /msg EvilRenegade sexy; /msg EvilRenegade pass your_password; !date bday <month> <day> <year>, where month is a three-letter-abbreviation.
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<dig> LOL
<HollowPoint> shouldn't he be Kubottu in here anyway?
<ardchoille> HollowPoint: he's used in more than just this channel
<HollowPoint> ah multi talented bot, nice
<mr---t-> he's everywhere ... not just here
<ardchoille> yeah, jussi01 did a good job
<HollowPoint> jussi01 created him?
<ardchoille> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<stdin> I'm sure he loves all the pings too ;)
<shydog> hello everyone
<HollowPoint> must speak with him about why ubottu doesn't respond to != lol, every good bot should respond to !=
<ardchoille> oops
<mr---t-> hey stdin any good troubleshooting guides for sound cards out there? I have tried the one in the forums
<stdin> the only one I know of is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but I've never had any trouble with my sound so can't really say how good any of them are
<mr---t-> been there done that
<HollowPoint> whats the sound card mr---t?
<mr---t-> how can I determine if I have an irq problem?
<mr---t-> ensoniq pci 5880
<HollowPoint> check out lspci, dmesg etc if you mean a conflict that is?
<mr---t-> when I do lspci I don't get irq s
<HollowPoint> I actually found a really good document the other day online for IRQ checking, was part of an LPIC training doc
<mr---t-> when I run knoppix it works fine but the same driver doesn't work in kubuntu
<HollowPoint> and I meant check out lspci not just type the command, lspci -vvv will give you IRQs and more
<mr---t-> is that v v v ?
<HollowPoint> with every command comes arguments to make it tell you more or less
<HollowPoint> yeah v v v but together
<HollowPoint> uber verbose basically
<mr---t-> cool  but I'm on a different box now
<mr---t-> I will try that
<HollowPoint> just a tip for the future, whenever you find a command like lspci, dmesg etc always look at the man pages, there is almost always a way to get it to tell you more or less information, output to text files etc etc, loads of handy gadgets
<dr_willis> 'when in doubt, read the docs' :)
<HollowPoint> indeed
<HollowPoint> lspci -vvv > /home/user/Desktop/lspci.txt (for example) will put the output to a text file for easy reading later or on a different system etc
<mr---t-> I've had trouble reading the "generic" command stucture in the man pages I do better with examples , I'm still learning
<HollowPoint> np, man pages are getting better these days, documentation in general is a LOT better now than it was a couple of years ago, "info lspci" is a good one as well some times you get more common sense in the info file than the man file
<mr---t-> command (-v) (-o) (arguement) (module)
<HollowPoint> yeah occasionally you actually have to "learn" how to read a man page to "learn" how to use the command I know lol
<mr---t-> exactly
<dr_willis> man info
<dr_willis> :)
<HollowPoint> lmao
<dr_willis> man://ls
<mr---t-> cool thanks doc
<HollowPoint> once you understand that every (I think every anyway, not come accross one I can remember that doesn't) bash command can take arguments and most can take options too, it becomes easier to read
<zombiehoffa> Hi, I'm having some serious problems with the nvidia drivers. I keep getting weird mtrr messages in dmesg when I use them and they don't every actually load. I see the x for the mouse for maybe a second before it black screens
<HollowPoint> zombiehoffa: are you using 8.10?
<mr---t-> thanks guys great info... I'll come back smarter I'm sure
<zombiehoffa> HollowPoint, yes
<zombiehoffa> I see a thread in the forums about it, but those fixes didn't work.
<HollowPoint> zombiehoffa: Nvidia drivers don't work well with the new Xorg at all, you might be better off not trying for now if you've tried the main fixes posted in the forums and it's still not working
<zombiehoffa> so, basically, I'm stuck until nvidia releases something?
<mr---t-> nite all
<zombiehoffa> any place I can watch the nvidia progress to a release?
<HollowPoint> basically yes, and considering they've known about the issue since Xorg was in Beta, which was back when Fedora released Fedora 9 and they still haven't fixed it I don't know how soon it will be
<zombiehoffa> atleast it's been a problem for a while;)
<zombiehoffa> maybe something is coming.
<HollowPoint> unfortunately proprietary drivers are still abit slow in coming for Linux
<heyho> Hi guys, just upgraded my laptop to 8.10 and I'm finding the wireless interface to be unresponsive..
<HollowPoint> the one saving grace is that when it does come it'll probably be one of the better drivers out there and the nvidia-settings app will probably work better than ever
<HollowPoint> whats the laptop heyho?
<heyho> Lenovo y410
<heyho> I had kde4.1 installed on hardy previously
<heyho> and it worked perfectly but now the whole interface has changed
<HollowPoint> yeah it's probably nothing to do with KDE, it's more likely the updated network manager thats causing the problem in 8.10
<heyho> before, I had an issue with the type of encryption my router used but I somehow managed to get it to work. I guess i'll just tinker with it some more for now.
<heyho> Are there any known issues with this updated network manager?
<HollowPoint> I cant' see any problems reported with that laptop and 8.10
<HollowPoint> in fact I'm seing people on that laptop model say that 8.10 works a lot better with it than 8.04 did
<HollowPoint> seeing*
<heyho> really??
<heyho> well there was this big issue with sound that was fixed in the later alsa versions
<heyho> and I think standby and rebooting never worked for me (but I never pursued a solution for those since I never used it)
<HollowPoint> yeah that seems to be the main subject from what I can see, Gutsy didn't like the sound and Hardy wasn't too great with it either, yet Ibex has fixed it
<mike-solidus> i need the c++ man pages on my system, i'm pretty sure i installed them, but when i do something like man math.h or man math or man rand it says no entry has been found
<mike-solidus> am i using man wrong?
<heyho> weird, my laptop isn't refreshing available networks. I turned off my wireless security and laptop still shows it as being secured... time for a reboot!
<favro> heyho: you could just restart the networking
<favro> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<heyho> I'll try that. Thanks. didn't know the commands :P
<zeno> just upgraded to 8.10, apparently this gave me ktorrent-kde4, imported torrents but now it thinks there are dupes, and having to click through 4 thousand "you are already downloading xxxxx", any way to skip
<HollowPoint> uninstall and purge the program I guess? But that will probably kill off anything you do have downloading
<heyho> favro: no luck.. I put that command into the console and nothing's happened for like 4 minutes
<favro> heyho: did it return to prompt?
<zeno> HollowPoint: well i need to keep my torrents/settings
<Zet> any idea why my kubuntu 8.10 does not bring up eth0 on boot? I have to manually "ifup eth0" every time
<HollowPoint> I haven't used wireless from the command line for some time but you could try, I think it's iwconfig?
<heyho> no
<zeno> HollowPoint: manually re-downloading 4 thousand torrents and setting locations isnt an option
<HollowPoint> yeah doesn't sound like fun
<favro> heyho: I don't know what you changed - any typos or similar?
<HollowPoint> 4 thousand torrents though? What on earth are you downloading? Or shouldn't I ask?
<dr_willis> Proberly best we dont know.
<dr_willis> :P
<favro> hehe
<HollowPoint> yeah thought so
<HollowPoint> I only download FOSS and TV shows, as in publicly broadcasted material by torrent lol
<heyho> favro: changed? I'm not sure what you're talking about.. by the way, it doesn't even ask me for the password
<dr_willis> he has 4000 Linux Disrto Isos! hes seeding!
<zeno> HollowPoint: legal text files, creative commons music, linux distros... :)
<HollowPoint> heyho it won't if you've already used sudo in the last 10 or 20 minutes
 * zeno coughs
<heyho> I haven't used sudo
<heyho> I rebooted once after the install finished
<HollowPoint> I wish I was back in the U.K. where I had uncapped internet at 8Meg down speeds :'(
<favro> heyho: sorry then - thought you changed stuff and it wasn't recognised - if you have used sudo recently it won't ask for a password
<zeno> HollowPoint: i guess i COULD download the source, find the error dialog activation function, and replace it with nothing, but should be better way
<HollowPoint> lol zeno that would probably work yes, I don't actually use ktorrent so I wouldn't know where to look for an option to turn off errors, not to mention I'm still on 8.04 with good ol KDE 3.5.9
<heyho> nope. I haven't changed anything. the OS is still vanilla unless moving around the panel and getting rid of the desktop folderview caused the error heh.
<favro> heyho: try ctrl+c to kill it and go with your first choice of a reboot - but if the networking won't restart...
<favro> <heyho> weird, my laptop isn't refreshing available networks. I turned off my wireless security and laptop still shows it as being secured... time for a reboot!
<zeno> HollowPoint: damn its using 1.5 GB memory too
<heyho> alright. rebooting
<HollowPoint> heyho you didn't edit the /etc/network/interfaces file at any point before the upgrade did you?
<heyho> not that I knew of
<heyho> maybe it's best I just do a clean install?
<HollowPoint> so you never had to change it to make your wireless work?
<heyho> well everything I tried previously I did through the GUI
<zeno> HollowPoint: my friend in korea got a uncapped gigabit for 35 a month :(
<HollowPoint> that can sometimes be the best option in terms of time but you learn nothing from it really
<zeno> h8 usa broadband
<HollowPoint> Mines uncapped I suppose now that we changed to xNet but we pay per MB, which sucks
<heyho> heh well I figure I won't completely break anything if I'm constrained within the GUI
<heyho> great.. now my computer won't turn off
<HollowPoint> lmao
<HollowPoint> sorry
<HollowPoint> sudo shutdown -r now
<heyho> this happened the first time I rebooted too but I thought it was an isolated incident
<mike-solidus> hey i'm trying to upgrade from the beta and it says adept_manager is not a known command
<heyho> all it's showing is a black screen with mouse.. any way to get to a command prompt?
<HollowPoint> when you click on Adept in the menu it says that? Or are you trying to run the command manually?
<favro> heyho: ctrl+alt+F2 might work
<heyho> wait nvm. ctrl alt backspace worked
<favro> k
<HollowPoint> lol always good
<HollowPoint> if all else fails use a kill shortcut :D
<HollowPoint> mike-solidus: ?
<mike-solidus> HallowPoint: I'm trying to follow the isntructions to upgrade, not sure if i have to, i was using the 8.10 beta, but now that its released want to make sure i'm using the stable version. When i attempt to run kdesudo "adept_manager --dist-upgrade", it claims that the command is not found, checked in a terminal and the command adept_manager is not a known command
<mike-solidus> also, whats the package name to install the c++ man pages?
<heyho> mike-solidus: that's the exact same command I used to upgrade so it worked for me.
<mike-solidus> sudo: adept_manager: command not found
<HollowPoint> yeah sudo won't work for graphical programs
<ardchoille> iirc, there is no adept_manager in intrepid
<ardchoille> it's just adept now
<HollowPoint> are you typing kdesudo or kdesu btw?
<Eruaran> and it sucks
<HollowPoint> because it should be kdesu
<Eruaran> kdesudo
<mike-solidus> HallowPoint i think its because there is no adept manager anymore, i'm using kdesudo but it says the command can not be found as well
<HollowPoint> like I said, kdesu not kdesudo
<JackWinter> i just installed a fresh 8.10 on my laptop, there is a postit and a the desktop.  but in addition i see something flickering, seems like it is continously (every few seconds) trying to open some window and then failing or closing it...?
<ardchoille> HollowPoint: what's the output of this?  file /usr/bin/kdesu
<Eruaran> JackWinter: like, ever 10 seconds ?
<HollowPoint> why do you ask ardchoille?
<JackWinter> Eruaran: could be
<zeno> any ktorrent users here?
 * Eruaran uses ktorrent
<heyho> great... I've rebooted and I'm encountering the same problem
<ardchoille> HollowPoint: Because I wanted to know if it was just a symlink to kdesudo
<ardchoille> :)
<zeno> Eruaran: do you know how to 1. turn error you are already downloading... error or 2. how to find whats causing them and delete the dupe torrents?
<Eruaran> JackWinter: I've seen that but not on my own system... the system I saw it on had a 9800GT, which I think might have had something to do with it
<HollowPoint> lol put it this way, kdesudo returns an error for me, so symlink or not kdesudo reports an error, kdesu opens adept
<HollowPoint> yeah there are issues with Nvidia proprietary drivers in 8.10
<JackWinter> Eruaran: this is an onboard intel 910 or some such
<zeno> HollowPoint: like what? i haver the nvid drivers
<heyho> anyone have any final ideas for me to try? otherwise I'm going to do a clean install tomorrow
<zeno> heyho: whats the prob
<HollowPoint> zeno they don't work properly supposedly, have you checked in your xorg.conf that your driver hasn't been automatically changed to nv or vesa? i.e. did you manually install your nvidia drivers or was this an upgrade?
<heyho> zeno: upgraded to 8.10 just now and the network manager isn't working and by working I mean it's not doing anything
<zeno> HollowPoint: upgrade, and its loaded and in use according to restricted drivers app
<favro> heyho: what is in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<zeno> heyho: turn off manual config
<HollowPoint> heyho just out of curiosity have you done a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade since the upgrade itself finished?
<zeno> heyho: add a network with its gui
<Eruaran> JackWinter: I'm having a look at this page at the moment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/278471
<Zet> what the hell is wrong with the finnish keyboard layout in 8.§0
<zeno> heyho: its annoying to get working but once you do easier
<Zet> 8.10, that is
<HollowPoint> zeno what card you using?
<zeno> HollowPoint: 8800gts
<Zet> I can't seem to type the dollar sign or the pipe character in konsole or xterm
<Eruaran> zeno: sorry not familiar with that problem
<HollowPoint> interesting, you must have one lucky system, errors reported all over the web for Nvidia drivers not working with the new xorg
<JackWinter> Eruaran: thanks, that sounds like the same i'm seeing.  gonna go read that thread no
<heyho> interfaces says: auto lo | iface lo inet loopback | address 127.0.0.1 | netmask 255.0.0.0
<BleSS> I've not internet conection since 8.10 live-cd, how fix it? the problem is by network-manager
<zeno> upgrade was a breeze except for freaking ktorrent
<heyho> HollowPoint: I didn't. Completely forgot to try ethernet to see if it would work
<zeno> heyho: just use dhcp
<zeno> heyho: do it via gui not /etc/network/interfaces
<heyho> oh. err, care to explain? I'm a noob =)
<zeno> heyho: BleSS right click, enable everything, hit connect to network
<Eruaran> JackWinter: looks like there's progress being made there
<heyho> zeno: right click where?
<HollowPoint> on the network manager icon
<zeno> heyho: networkmanager applet
<heyho> I don't see an option to "enable everything"
<Eruaran> I'm trying to install the latest beta of Amarok 2
<Eruaran> I've added the repository but its not there !!!
<zeno> heyho: enable wireless then enable networking
<Eruaran> (yes I've updated)
<V1psta> Hello, Can I go from Ubuntu -> Kubuntu without having to make changes to files/folders/programs ?
<heyho> zeno: oh sorry.. I just found the network manager..... I was looking at the globe on the taskbar..
<zeno> V1psta: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then log out and choose session type kde
<V1psta> thanks
<zeno> heyho: use the globe on taskbar
<V1psta> and if I want to go from Kubuntu -> Ubuntu go to session type bde? right?
<V1psta> zeno ^ sry
<larsivi> is there anything known that makes KDE3 programs not being persisted over sessions (Konversation and Basket) ?
<zeno> V1psta: then go to session type gnome
<V1psta> zeno: thanks
<heyho> zeno: yeah, the problem is that it's not responsive. I can delete and find my router but it simply won't connect
<zeno> heyho: the manual config has to be disabled did you do that
<hoonteke> kmail: the quote indicate is carot space.  Is there a way to make it only add a space if it's a first-level quotation?
<hoonteke> e.g. in thunderbird, it would be '> some text', then '>> some text',
<hoonteke> but in kmail, it appears to either be '>some text', then '>>some text', .... or '> some text', then '> > some text'
<zeno> hoonteke: is there a need to have it that way?
<hoonteke> zeno, I want it like thunderbird
<Eruaran> Adept fails
<Eruaran> Can't install amarok-kde4 from adept
<hoonteke> umm, yes? what do you mean?
<Eruaran> doesnt show up
<Eruaran> go to a bash prompt and use apt-get and its there
<Eruaran> installing now
<zeno> Eruaran: sudo aptitude install amarok (i think kde4 version is default for 8.10)
<Eruaran> zeno: kde4 version isn't default for 8.10, and I'm installing the latest beta of Amarok 2 now... But Adept was a massive fail.
<heyho> .....
<heyho> ok well I somehow froze it
<heyho> so I reboot. now the wireless works..
<Eruaran> The new Adept is nicer looking but I don't know what anyone was thinking with the redesigned interface... its a usability failure.
<Eruaran> And... it doesn't work properly
<zeno> Eruaran: well use aptitude or apt-get
<Eruaran> zeno: I did
<zeno> work?
<Eruaran> yes
<JackWinter> Eruaran: thanks disabling the monitor change service solved my flickering.
<Eruaran> JackWinter: cool :)
<Eruaran> zeno: Adept is broken though
<heyho> zeno: thanks a lot for your help. rebooted again and it seems to be working fine now. not exactly sure what I did though.
<zeno> heyho: :) if it works whateva
<exia_> hey guys..
<comedit> I have VMware server 2 installed on a kubuntu 64 bit machine
<comedit> 	<comedit>	I tried to connect yesterday somehow the browser interface does not connect me
<comedit> 	<comedit>	it is installed on the standard 8222 port
<comedit> 	<comedit>	I have restarted my machine as well
<comedit> 	<comedit>	did not help
<comedit> 	<comedit>	anybody a clue
<chris__> may someone help me with a configporblem on KDE? In Systemcontrol->Spellchecker there are no options, althrough I got aspell and ispell installed
<Eruaran> This is getting worse
<Eruaran> Now Konqueror tabs are incorrect
<Eruaran> I'm a die hard KDE fan and Kubuntu user since 2005... but this is not good.
 * Eruaran starts up the bug report wizard
<irina_r> Eruaran: good, saves me the trouble :-)
<V1psta> Hello
<V1psta> Im trying to move some thing around on my bottom bar
<Eruaran> irina_r: I'm checking to see if it has already been reported first, if it has I'll confirm it. Otherwise I'll make a new bug report.
<V1psta> like the window bar, etc. I just want to move everything except the task bar, help?
<jussi01> V1psta: right click the bar, then panel options, you can now drag and drop. :9
<V1psta> there isnt a panel options :(
<V1psta> panel settings
<jussi01> V1psta: yeah, sorry
<exia_> the same
<V1psta> sorry, just a little drunk
<V1psta> i cant move to other bars
<V1psta> thats what im trying to do
<jussi01> V1psta: no you need to remove it from 1 the re add it to the other
<aguitel> hello, how create launcher in desktop ?
<V1psta> its very cluttered
<V1psta> can i atleast move my vitual desktops somewere?
<V1psta> icons?
<V1psta> etc.
<jussi01> aguitel: same as one in your menu?
<exia_> aguitel: a widget one?
<shoaib> hi
<aguitel> jussi01: NOT
<jussi01> aguitel: so just a normal file?
<V1psta> jussi01: Can I atleast move some of these icons somwere else?
<aguitel> jussi01: need to launch this:xset dpms force off
<aguitel> jussi01: this commnad:xset dpms force off
<jussi01> V1psta: first, best to do this sober ;) second you can remove them, then use the add widgets to drag and drop to the other bar...
<exia_> aguitel, in gnome its just right click on the desktop then create launcher ... and you enter there whatever you want
<floown> hello
<aguitel> exia_: exact
<aguitel> exia_: in kde4 ?
<floown> what's the program I should launch to activate my graphic card for 3D?
<exia_> aguitel, i don't know, sry, but i think i'll try to figure out it too
<jussi01> floown: which graphics card?
<floown> nvidia jussi01
<jussi01> floown: again, which one
<floown> 8600 gt ?
<shoaib> Anybody knows how2 get Yahoo Messenger in UBUNTU
<shoaib> plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<shoaib> tel meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jussi01> ok, :) kmenu - seystem - hardware drivers
<shoaib> i have ended up in this window.................
<jussi01> floown: ^^
<jussi01> shoaib: launch a program called kopete
<floown> ok, 3D is activated by default :)
<jussi01> floown: likely - it usually pops up
<Eruaran> shoaib: Are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<shoaib> Ubuntu
<shoaib> Eruaran im using UBUNTU
<shoaib> 8.04
<shoaib> HARDY
<aguitel> jussi01: and
<Eruaran> shoaib: Ok, you can use Pidgin for Yahoo
<dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<shoaib> I Tried Pidgin but it seems than none support VOICE CHAT
<VinciWu> Hi, anyone know witch folder is the plasma theme download to?
<shoaib> i downloaded Gyachi, but its showing some Compability issues
<dr_willis> You never mentioned voice chat till just now.. :P
<shoaib> Please guys help me out
<shoaib> Im new to UBUNTU
 * dr_willis wonders why peple want to voice chat on IM clients.. and send text messages on their cellphones.
<shoaib> Lets wonder about it later willis, now plz help me with this plzz... will u
<favro> shoaib: were did you d/load it from - it isn't in the repos
<shoaib> Coz Voice on IM is FREE and Text Message on Phone is FREE
<shoaib> i downloaded gyachi from Google Search
<dr_willis> txt messaging on phone is definatly not free around here...
<dr_willis> Ive no idea what im clients do voice other then skype
<shoaib> hmmm but its free in here
<dr_willis> Some of them do support voice/cams i recall. but i dont use any of them
<shoaib> So Skype is in the Repos  ? ? ?
<favro> google search couldn't be any more vague...
<dr_willis> Skype is in the meduibuntu repos
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shoaib> Im looking through it ubottu...
<mmo|> Am I the only one having the problem that keyboard shortcuts to e.g. konsole is not working in 8.10?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Eruaran> shoaib: Skype will give you voice chat but not with Yahoo
<shoaib> so what does Skype support ?
<shoaib> Yahoo?
<Eruaran> Skype supports Skype
<ActionParsnip1> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ActionParsnip1> Eruaran: gyache does voice in yahoo
<mmo|> Anyone? Do none of you have problems assigning a keyboard shortcut to Konsole in 8.10?
<Eruaran> ActionParsnip1: ok
<shoaib> So do i need to create a new account or something for Skype
<jussi01> shoaib: check out gizmo: http://gizmo5.com/pc/
<shoaib> Euaran i downloaded Gyache but its showing problems
<dr_willis> !info gyache
<ubottu> Package gyache does not exist in intrepid
<shoaib> In Hardy it is
<ActionParsnip1> http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<shoaib> Dependency is not satisfiable..... This error i get
<dr_willis> !info GYachI
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> Yep..  No Ubuntu Loving at their download site. :()
<dr_willis> perhaps a ppa repo exists for it
<shoaib> could u tell it more clearly plz
<dr_willis> http://ubuntusite.com/meebo-webcam-and-voice-chat-im-support-for-linux/
<ActionParsnip1> dr_willis: could easily compile source
<dr_willis> 'ppa' are  Unoffical repositories of software.
<ActionParsnip1> or find a repo with debs
<dr_willis> or try the debian debs.
<dr_willis> http://ubuntusite.com/gyachie-yahoo-messenger-for-linux/   is what this guy did
<dr_willis> but again.. they are a bit out of date.
<shoaib> i got the source code fot Gyachi
<shoaib> could anyone tell how to compile it
<exia_> aguitel, did you solve ur problem?
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shoaib> in the install read me, it given to execute this first - 	./autogen.sh
<dr_willis> install 'build-essential' packages first.
<dr_willis> and you will proberly need a dozen other **-dev packages also for the dependencies
<shoaib> but notin is workin
<shoaib> you Guys really rock
<shoaib> whats the difference between Ubuntu & Kubuntu
<aguitel> exia_: yes
<ActionParsnip1> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<exia_> aguitel, how?
<ActionParsnip1> shoaib: ubuntu uses gnome desktop with metacity window manager, kubuntu uses kde desktop with kwin window manager'
<aguitel> exia_: i add item using kmenu
<dr_willis> OR one looks at the PPA repos and finds ------>  https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive  that has gyachi
<ActionParsnip1> shoaib: you can install apps from either system on both but installing gnome apps will also install gnome libs if you are running kubuntu
<mmo|> Is it possible to change the kde4 taskbar color?
<larsivi> mmo|: only via the them I think
<larsivi> *theme
<shoaib> metacity ? ?? ?
<ActionParsnip1> shoaib: yeah, the ubuntu window manager is metacity
<shoaib> how can i get xmma
<shoaib> how can i get xmms
<dr_willis> Linux -Runs -> X -> runs the desktop..
<ActionParsnip1> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<dr_willis> shoaib,  compile it..  or look for PPA repositories.. is one way
<dr_willis> theres a guide on compileing it.
<exia_> aguitel, well.. i guess you could also create a shell script for that ^^
<mmo|> larsivi: Where do I change the theme?
<larsivi> mmo|: probably in system settings
<shoaib> vb.shoaib@gmail.com , this is my Id...
<shoaib> pls help me with some thing..
<exia_> aguitel, also i dunno how to use that kmenu so that would be a good way to figure out with this problem
<ActionParsnip1> shoaib: you can run any window manager ontop of gnome, i love fluxbox myself
<shoaib> i utterly need your help...
<shoaib> i got to go now.
<shoaib> i will come back later..
<aguitel> exia_: kde4 is beatifull but i change again to gnome because is very sample and usefull
<shoaib> Thanks Guys
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_XMMS
<shoaib> UBUNTU Rocks
<dr_willis> this is Kubuntu :)
<aguitel> exia_: gnome is more intuitive
<dr_willis> heh
<exia_> aguitel, completely agree^^
<aguitel> exia_: do you think?
<dr_willis> i find some parts of gnome not very intuituve.. but then again.. intuition changes with experience
<ActionParsnip1> aguitel: fluxbox can run alongside gnome, you are mixing desktop environment with window manager
<ActionParsnip1> its very common
<aguitel> the task manager is not working in kde4 !!!!
<dr_willis> GnomeBox :P
<ActionParsnip1> aguitel: ps -ef
<exia_> ActionParsnip1: is there a gui for this? like show system activity
<ActionParsnip1> exia_: no idea, i always use cli
<floown> alt + F2 does not work now with Intrepid Ibex, I miss a paquet?
<ActionParsnip1> floown: maybe check its configured in keyboard shortcuts
<exia_> yeah, at me it works perfect
<floown> ActionParsnip1: where it is please?
<ActionParsnip1> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<exia_> ubottu...
<exia_> i was just entering the text of question about multimedia keys ^^
<exia_> thank you very much
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<ActionParsnip1> i love you ubottu
<ActionParsnip1> !paste > carlinhos
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chris__> May somebody help me. I want to activate Sonnet (the new Spellchecker-API) on KDE4. How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip1> !info sonnet
<ubottu> Package sonnet does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !sonnet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sonnet
<chris__> Kspell seems to be replaced by sonnet. I want to activte a spell-checker on my new Kubuntu
<j3j5> hi!
<j3j5> good morning!
<Benjism89> hi everybody !
<Benjism89> may anyone help me
<j3j5> someone here has Kubuntu 8.10??
<Benjism89> I've just upgraded from Kubuntu Hardy to Kubuntu Intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Benjism89
<ubottu> Benjism89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tm_T> j3j5: most of us I guess
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: just ask
<Benjism89> I've just upgraded from Kubuntu Hardy to Kubuntu Intrepid and I've just been able to boot one time : now the screen is black after I log in to Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: does ctrl+alt+backspace sort it?
<Benjism89> I haven't tried that ... What would then be the reason for it ?
<Benjism89> ok I'll try anyway
<j3j5> I've a little problem, when I start my PC with the live CD, Kubuntu doesn't start, it's impossible boot with X
<j3j5> I tried startx & startkde and both fails
<j3j5> (sorry for my english, I'm learning)
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: have you tried disabling acpi and dma before booting the live cd?
<j3j5> from Bios?
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: from the kernel options
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<dr_willis> so the KDM login screen works? and you can login?
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: id also hit the bios and disable any unnecessary hardwrae
<j3j5> thanks! I'll try!
<j3j5> altough I've a log from Xorg
<j3j5> where can I paste the log for show you?
<j3j5> any website known?
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | j3j5
<ubottu> j3j5: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1:didn't work
<j3j5> thanks ubottu, I was looking for this website, but I didn't remember, for that reason I asked.
<j3j5> look this, it is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/67257/
<j3j5> at the end is (I think) the problem
<j3j5> but I don't know how solve it.
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: try fixing xorg from recovery menu in grub
<j3j5> how can I do that?
<j3j5> sorry, I know
<j3j5> but this is an error with the live CD
<j3j5> I can start my Kubuntu 8.04 without problems
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: does fixing the xorg make things ok?
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1:do you have an idea what my problem, which seems to be graphical, can be due to, and how to solve it ?
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: what happened, what are wwe trying to resolve?
<j3j5> sorry, I don't understand you, how can I do that?
<zer0o> hi guys, if i go to "find file" it tells me "malformed URL" what does it mean?
<Benjism89> ActionParnsnip1:I just upgraded to Intrepid and I have only be able to start one time Kubuntu. Now the screen goes black after I log in, and all I can do is reboot with shortkeys.
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: reboot and press esc when prompted, you will then choose your current kernel and then select fix xserver or xorg or however its worded
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: check system logs to see whats going on
<j3j5> but, that is from the instalation CD??
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1:looks like it's a graphical problem ... the logs say it tried several screen sizes which failed, and after it goes black
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: did you md5 check the downloaded iso and cd once it was burned?
<j3j5> no, I didn't, it's a good idea
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: try repairing the xserver with recovery mode in grub
<j3j5> I'm going to try that
<j3j5> thanks, after I tell you
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: you should ALWAYS check them, tcp is good at ensuring data is accurate but data corruption especially for operating systems can cause errors
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: they dont make md5 hashes for kicks you know :D
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1:how do I repair it ?
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | j3j5
<ubottu> j3j5: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: reboot, press esc when prompted and select recovery for your kernel
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1:ok, and after ? that's all ?
<j3j5> thanks ubottu, I know how do it, it's just I didn't do it, thanks, I'll try.
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: then select repair xserver or fix xorg or similar, it'll be on the screen, just read
 * ActionParsnip1 puts away his spoon
<Benjism89> ok ActionParsnip1 thanks a lot I'm gonna try :)
<basti> does anyone know if there is new site for kbfx?
<basti> kbfx.org seems to be sold
<ActionParsnip1> maybe http://www.linuxlots.com/~siraj/kde/plugin/home/
<brandon_> can anyone help a NOOB get write permissions so that I can change my resolution and reefresh rates for my nvidia card?
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: you need that app
<basti> not really. i am looking for some plugins. does anyone know, where to get them?
<ActionParsnip1> basti: plugins for what? pidgin, firefox, mplayer????
<basti> kbfx...
<basti> thought that would be clear when i firs asked for that
<faileas> anyone knows of a VM software which i can do a simulated boot off a actual USB drive? i got a few projects that need me installing OSes to USB hard drives...
<brandon_> ActionParsnip I have that app, but when i enable the card I get just a black screen and I haven't found how to change these settings from a term
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: id imagine you could mount the usb stick as the virtaul systems internal drive and install to that
<larsivi> brandon_: do you have drivers installed?
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: naw. i need to test if a certain setup will work, and i can't spare an actual PC to do it
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: you need to install drivers for the nvidia card as well as the app
<brandon_> not at the moment becacause everytime I do I get a black screen even with nvidia cards and app
<brandon_> this happens whe I reboot
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: specifically attempting installing to USB an OS and seeing if it works
<brandon_> *when
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: im suprised, you could symlink the virtualbox folder to the mounted usb, it would then store the machine
<ActionParsnip1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<exia_> can anyone advice me something like flashfxp for ubuntu? but now kftpgrabber... just some distr that can auto-reconnect
<exia_> but not*
<basti> exia_, filezilla?
<exia_> basti thanks^^ i'll try it
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: its not an ubuntu install i'm looking at. i DO have vmware (on a windows box) and i was thinking of trying virtualbox, but i really need to replicate a USB boot in the same way it would do on native hardware
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: the second link tells you how to install the OS to a usb stick so you can carry the installed system in your pocket
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: my target OS is not ubuntu
<ubuntu> Hi
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1 : XServer recovery told me : "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possible-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg_conf...."
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: what OS?
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: yep its writing you a new one
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: windows...
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: there's a specific, very hackish way to do so
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: then http://www.ngine.de/article/id/8
<niunio> Need help with Grub. It doesn't show the menu (error #22 IIRC). Right now I'm using the Kubuntu CD.
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: id ask in ##windows
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: yeah. thats the howto i am gonna use.
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1:yes but it doesn't change anything, still bugs
<Benjism89> ActionParsnip1:but this repairs the OS ? not KDE, does it ?
<Benjism89> (cause GNOME works)
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: well, my specific issue right now is finding a VM software which allows me to boot from a attached USB device so i can do the whole process without dedicating a computer to it
<ActionParsnip1> Benjism89: hmm, id check memory for issues then (also part of the menu you used earlier)
<faileas> and my main box *is* ubuntu
<faileas> *kubuntu
<Benjism89> ok
<niunio> Hello. I need help with Grub. It doesn't show the menu (error #22 IIRC). Right now I'm using the Kubuntu CD.
<niunio> I was reinstaling Kubuntu Hardy...
<ActionParsnip1> niunio: what does error 22 mean?
<niunio> Don't know.
<niunio> The Hardy installer was freezed at 82%
<ActionParsnip1> niunio: well go find out and you may find some answers
<brandon_> Can anyone tell me how to get write permission so that I can alter my xorg.config file?
<ActionParsnip1> niunio: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as check the cd for defects?
<niunio> brandon_: use sudo.
<ActionParsnip1> brandon_: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf :) for console geeks
<niunio> I was checked the CD and it said it's Ok
<brandon_> thanks
 * ActionParsnip1 loves nano
<niunio> Can I download a new ISO and create a new CD from the Kubuntu Live CD?
<ActionParsnip1> niunio: as long as you have sufficient ram to store the iso
<niunio> Mmm...
<ActionParsnip1> you could fsck your drives in live cd to make sure they are healthy
<favro> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<niunio> Ok. I'll use fsck right now.
<j3j5> thanks guys, my ISO was corrupted, I'm downloading again and then I'll try again
<j3j5> thank you very much!!
<j3j5> bye!
<favro> the sudo shutdown -F -r now is very handy
<dr_willis> alias Panic='sudo shutdown -F -r now'
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: the guides all say md5 check
<dr_willis> :)
<favro> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> j3j5: dowanloads arent always 100%
<j3j5> yeah, yeah, I know
<j3j5> but I'm so happy with my new version and I can't wait :P
<j3j5> jejejeje
<j3j5> thanks for all, equally!
<niunio> favro: can't use shutdown -F -r now because GRUB doesn't show the menu!
<ActionParsnip1> np
<niunio> Ok. fsck said the filesystem is Ok. I'll reboot to see what error returns GRUB, then I'll thell you.
<niunio> See you.
<gan-xiaofei> who know how to update to kde 4.1.2 for ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<larsivi> gan-xiaofei: if you have 8.10, you have 4.1.2
<gan-xiaofei> but i think it can not be run well
<ActionParsnip1> gan-xiaofei: try it, you can always switch back to 3.5
<VinciWu> hi, i can't change icon of my account
<ActionParsnip1> if you want your desktop to run well instal fluxbox
<gan-xiaofei>  i have a problem
<VinciWu> the system say the adim don't allow me to change
<gan-xiaofei> i can not change the number of desktop
<gan-xiaofei> it always have 2 desktops
<ActionParsnip1> gan-xiaofei: in compiz?
<gan-xiaofei> yeah
<gan-xiaofei> the desktop cube can not be realized
<dr_willis> one must use the ccsm tool general tab to set the # of desktops to get cubeish # of desktops
 * dr_willis finds the cube useless
<Niunio> Hi. Its me again
<Niunio> The GRUB output is:
<Niunio> *is just Error 22
<Niunio> I'm looking for it in Google.
<gan-xiaofei> is it a bug
<Niunio> A bug?
<gan-xiaofei> can not change the number of desktop
<gan-xiaofei> is this a bug
<dr_willis> CCSM has several ways of storeing its configs.. kde4 may of changed that.
<dr_willis> You may need to set it to save its configs in a 'flatfile' format in the options
<dr_willis> Personally - i dont use compiz + kde4
<gan-xiaofei> but i do not know how to use the CCSM
<gan-xiaofei> it does not display well
<gan-xiaofei> but i have updated the Graphics driver to the latest
<ActionParsnip1> gan-xiaofei: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip1> gan-xiaofei: you done that?
<gan-xiaofei> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> gan-xiaofei: then id ask in ##compiz
<gan-xiaofei> to the nvidia 178.0
<gan-xiaofei> yeah
<gan-xiaofei> it's latest
<gan-xiaofei> how to update kde to latest in command
<SlimeyPete> gan-xiaofei: what do you mean by "latest"?
<SlimeyPete> KDE4? KDE3.5.9?
<gan-xiaofei> kde 4.12
<gan-xiaofei> or i want to repair it
<larsivi> gan-xiaofei: unless you have very specific compiz needs, you should use kwin
<SlimeyPete> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde4"
<gan-xiaofei> i will have a try
<SlimeyPete> though... hrm... might need to be kde4-base or something
<SlimeyPete> depends which bit's broken
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gan-xiaofei> i think compiz has no problem
<gan-xiaofei> it run well in gnome
<dr_willis> i dont even find compiz running well in gnome.. :)
<dr_willis> but compiz is a bit more designed/tested to work with gnome. then kde or kde4
<leaf_> Can compiz running on Fluxbox?
<gan-xiaofei> "Desktop effects" can be run well too
<gan-xiaofei> what is fluxbox
<dr_willis> leaf_,  No.
<dr_willis> compiz replaces the normal window manager.
<dr_willis> so it replaces kwin, in kde, or metacity in gnome.
<dr_willis> and since fluxbox IS the window manager.. :) theres not a lot to fluxbox for it to replace.. other then the whole thing
<ActionParsnip1> thats why when you wanna turn off compiz you type kwin --replace
<leaf_> So, fluxbox doesn't have a windows manager, sorry, I'm new to Fluxbox
<leaf_> Oh, Okay
<SlimeyPete> leaf_: fluxbox *is* a window manager
<dr_willis> Fluxbox IS a window manager.. it is NOT a 'desktop'
<SlimeyPete> so compiz would replace fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> you can have fluxbox managing kde apps
<ActionParsnip1> SlimeyPete: yes
<dr_willis> Linux = all about layers and layers of programs
<leaf_> So, when I'm running Fluxbox, the windows manager is X11, right?
<dr_willis> No...
<SlimeyPete> leaf_: no, the window manager is fluxbox.
<dr_willis> X is the foundation of the GUI. :)
<ActionParsnip1> fluxbox is the windows manager
<leaf_> I'm quite confused with all these...window managers
<ActionParsnip1> if you installed kubuntu your DESKTOP is KDE
<dr_willis> Linux runs -> X -> runs Window manager -> runs exra apps for the desktop/icons/launchers
<ActionParsnip1> so you get all your kde apps with a clean look
<dr_willis> desktop = 'window manager + extra apps'
<dr_willis> Layers upon layers. :)
<leaf_> OK, so, dr_willis, those are the layers, am I right?
<ActionParsnip1> you can run it on gnome instead of metacity, same gnome apps, ligther look
<dr_willis> sort of. :)
<dr_willis> You coule replace kwin with fluxbox if you wanted
<SlimeyPete> leaf_: basically fluxbox is just a window manager, whereas (e.g.) KDE is a big bundle of software which includes a window manager (kwin) amongst other things
<leaf_> OK, thanks
<gan-xiaofei> what desktop are you using
<ActionParsnip1> leaf_: all the plasma and the menu in the bottom right is the window manager
<dr_willis> I use 'jwm' as my window manager, and rox-filer as the filemanager/desktop
<gan-xiaofei> what is the ubuntu default window manager
<dr_willis> gnome = metacity
<Copelia> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<dr_willis> ubnut defaults to the gnome desktop
<dr_willis> I rember when gnome  first came out big time and decided to use Metacity.. everyone was like.. "where did metacity come from?"
<dr_willis> The good old Gnome Days..
<dr_willis> Back when Ximian was big. :)
 * ActionParsnip1 has always used kde
<ActionParsnip1> a bar at the top and one at the bottom, how many bars does a guy need?
<dr_willis> I like a SIDE bar with my windowmaker warf applets.. :)
<dr_willis> but thats getting rare these days
<ActionParsnip1> app catcher and yakuake is all i need
<dr_willis> and the cube!
<dr_willis> 'bow down to the cube'
<dr_willis> CubeLinux
<ActionParsnip1> screw the cube, it breaks too much
<ActionParsnip1> i had mine as a cylinder for a while, that was funny
<dr_willis> My laptop for some reason on the cubve.. the right arrow- seems to 'stick'  and goes 3-4 desktps at a time..
<dr_willis> but it dosent do it in any other apps.. :)
<SlimeyPete> I find that the cube just gets annoying after a while, as with most transition effects.
<dr_willis> Not sure waht the deal is done it for  the last 2 releases of ubuntu/compiz
<Tm_T> you can have cube in KDE4 too without compiz
<leaf_> My thought is the cude is to attract new guys.
<ActionParsnip1> yeah, then they get sick of it and realise they didnt just get ee candy, they got a fairly decent OS
<faileas> lol
<ActionParsnip1> you can spot a new ubuntu user a mile off, they make loadsa noise about the cube
<leaf_> Exactly
<ActionParsnip1> and dont have video drivers installed
<dr_willis> Da Purty Wiggly  Windows!
<dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip1> haha
 * dr_willis sets the windows to blow up into flames and play a LOUD noise when they close..
<faileas> lol
<leaf_> I have a few friends transfered from Win, after seeing the cube, few days later, they asked me how to play Starcraft
<dr_willis> its always amuseing when you mazamize a window and the wiggle effect gets stuck and keeps it wiggling for a few min..
<ActionParsnip1> those effects drive me nuts
<ActionParsnip1> i do like spinning the cube during compiles
<dr_willis> the wife does like the ZOOM
<dwidmann> I've got the strangest problem lately and I'm not really sure what's causing it ... When I eject disks the tray ejects ... but then immediately pulls it back in! It's damaging my disks :( Any idea what's causing it Anybody?
<ActionParsnip1> and downloads
<ilya> Привет всем
<dig> I wonder in kubuntu8.10, is there an open as root option in dolphin. (like 8.04)
<dig> I quite miss that feature.....
<ActionParsnip1> !ru } ilya
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru } ilya
<ActionParsnip1> dig: kdesudo dolphin
<faileas> !ru > ilya
<ubottu> ilya, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> !ru | ilya
<ubottu> ilya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<faileas> :)
<dig> thx, awesome
<ActionParsnip1> dig: keep its use to a minimum
<dwidmann> hmm, seems like it was bug 285761
<joe_> i don't know how to config my graphic's card and i need to so that i can fix the screen reslotion, can anyone help me out?
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: what graphics card? lspci will tell you
<dwidmann> Or rather 283316 ... but it says that it's "fixed" ... but it clearly isn't
<joe_> my graphic's card is riva tnt
<Spexius> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: which one? can you give us the line from lspci please
<joe_> how do i do that?
<Spexius> a short question: Where do I change the setup of Thinkpad keys? I have 8.10 running and the special Thinkpad keys got seriously messed up compared to 8.04 :-/
<Copelia> !warrez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warrez
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: copy it from terminal and paste here
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: only that line
<joe_> nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] (rev 15)
<favro> the tnt cards are limited to the nv driver in intrepid going by the release notes
<joe_> oh, ok
<joe_> so then how do i fix my screen resoltion from 640X480 to 1020X1024
<joe_> ?
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: you can install nvidia-settings to tweak it
<joe_> ok, and how do i that?
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: envyng-qt may help but if favro says its limited its not gonna fly
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<favro> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joe_> i'm srry, i have only used linux for about a week and i'm still try'n to get the hang of it
<favro> I use xrandr
<joe_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
 * exia_ is away: Gone away for now
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: ok nvidia-settings is no good for you
<joe_> that's what it gave me when i tried to open it up from the kmenu
<joe_> so now what?
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: try sudo apt-get -y install envyng-gtk; gksudo envyng-gtk
<ActionParsnip1> ok not gksudo kdesudo
<joe_> EnbyNG came up
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: i thought envy in general was a bad idea?
<joe_> do i hit automatic or maual install???
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: use auto
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: ive seen very few issues with it
<jussi01> !envy | faileas
<ubottu> faileas: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<faileas> ahh
<dwidmann> Speaking of nvidia ... the new package naming scheme for the nvidia packages for ubuntu really is quite the improvement.
<joe_> ok and it's still doing it's thing
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: awesome
<jussi01> joe_: which gfx card do you have?
<jussi01> there is a new nvidia driver in -proposed
<jussi01>  nvm, I read back
<joe_> it's not done yet
<dwidmann> jussi01: which version is in proposed?
<jussi01> but yeah, the new driver in -proposed should work for those old card
<jussi01> dwidmann: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/
<joe_> ok it's done
<joe_> but it want's me to restart my computer though?
<Spexius> if you changed your X config you usually only need to restart X-Windows itself, not the whole system.
<joe_> that's what it asked me and i said no
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: reoot when you are ready to
<joe_> ok i'll do it now and if i work's or doesn't i'll u let u guy's know,  thnx for help'n me  ^_^
<ActionParsnip1> Spexius: its envyng, no idea why it wants a reboot
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to request a read receipt in kmail?
<usergr> i have a problem . can anyone help me for a minute?
<SlimeyPete> !ask | usergr
<ubottu> usergr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaHopi> jussi01: in Options menue, second point..
<jussi01> DaHopi: kmail in kde4 btw
<aguitel_> i am free
<DaHopi> jussi01: yup.. create a new mail, in the maileditor you have the options menue.. first point is "urgent", second point is read receipt for me in kde4 kmail..
<aguitel_> exia_, i am free
<jussi01> DaHopi: curious, my second thing is "request disposition notification" which I have no idea what they are talking about...
<usergr> i have ubuntu/kubuntu. flash player is buggy (on firefox and  opera) ,when i scroll down a page that contains flash content like youtube, myspace etc, it doesnt scrooll smoothly
<usergr> what should i do ?\
<ActionParsnip1> usergr: you on 64bit or 32bit?
<usergr> 32bit
<favro> usergr: it's prob the vid card driver
<favro> maybe
<ActionParsnip1> usergr: could try removing all flashes and then hitting a flash site like www.rathergood.com/blode2
<ActionParsnip1> favro: nice one
<favro> :)
<usergr> this site is ok
<sfears> my alt+f2 doesn't bring up a run command box anymore
<ActionParsnip1> sfears: try reassigning the hotkey in keyboard prefs
<sfears> will try
<joe_> i'm srry to say guy's but it didn't work at all
<DaHopi> jussi01: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_receipt
<jussi01> joe_: enable the proposed repository, then install the drivers through jokey
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: did you see an nvidia symbol?
<joe_> yes i did
<jussi01> DaHopi: thanks
<joe_> and i don't know how to enable the proposed repository srry to say
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: if you saw nvidia symbol fullscreen before desktop you have drivers
<DaHopi> jussi01, ur welcome..
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings and you can set stuff from there
<joe_> i didn't see it at fullscreen i saw it at 640X480
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: didit fill the screen before anything was shown?
<joe_> ok this is really start'n to piss me off and it's not u guy's it's my damn computer
<joe_> rite
<usergr> thanks for your time favro
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: then thats full screen, just at a bad res
<sfears> ActionParsnip1, i think it has something to do with compiz taking over the shortcut keys first.. it's set correctally in the keyboard prefs
<favro> usergr: did I help?
<ActionParsnip1> sfears: maybe ask in #compiz then
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: if you install nvidia-settings it will hook into what you have and let you setup
<usergr> of course ,thanks
<joe_> it say's i have nvidia setting's but when i click on it, it say's this
<joe_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<joe_> but my screen resoltion isn't want it want it to be it's 640X480 and that's not what i want
<joe_> cuz it blow's everything up really big
<eduardo> alguien habla español?
<joe_> i want it where it can fit my screen with no problem's
<Pici> !es | eduardo
<eduardo> alguien habla español?
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: you gotta wrestle your card till it gives you a finer res
<joe_> i don't know how to
<eduardo> ok
<favro> joe_: in  the device section of the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf is nvidia listed or is it nv
<ActionParsnip1> joe_: can you give us a pastebin of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joe_> don't know let me look
<joe_> ok i'll give u pastebin of my xorg.conf
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<EyesKiller> Hi is this English-spoken-channel?
<favro> yep
<joe_> http://pastie.org/307129
<favro> EyesKiller: is english your first language?
<aguitel_> exia_, i am free
<EyesKiller> Fine, I've upgraded kubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10. Unfortunatelly my ntfs-partition disappeared from "k"->Host/Machine/PC (<-don't know how it's called in English since I'm using German "K"->"Rechner")
<EyesKiller> favro: Nope, I'm german.
<jussi01> joe_: so did you try adding the proposed repo like I said?
<joe_> i don't know how to
<jussi01> joe_: open adept (system - adept manager)
<favro> EyesKiller: your english is good :)
<jussi01> EyesKiller: you can also use #kubuntu-de if you prefer
<EyesKiller> favro: Thank you, I don't want to talk English if this would be a German-Channel, so not every german would understand my questions. ;)
<ActionParsnip1> EyesKiller: did you overwrite any config files during upgrade?
<EyesKiller> jussi01: No probs.
<joe_> ok
<EyesKiller> ActionParsnip1: Not me but perhaps "adept --dist-upgrade" did. :/
<jussi01> joe_: then click soureces, then the updates tab
<EyesKiller> Maybe I have to write a new line into /etc/fstab huh?
<ActionParsnip1> EyesKiller: makes sense
<jussi01> joe_: sorry, you have to click edit software sources first
<joe_> ok, how do i do that?
<EyesKiller> man fstab would tell me which parameters is needed, right?
<jussi01> joe_: so in adept, click sources, then edit software sources
<jussi01> EyesKiller: should yeah
<joe_> i don't see sources
<EyesKiller> Hm... I don't find the infos about parameters for ntfs. I only want to get mountable/writable for nonroot-users.
<jussi01> joe_: you opened adept manager from system? not adept installer?
<joe_> yes adept manager
<jussi01> joe_: wait, which version are you on, 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<EyesKiller> And the partition should be mounted "manually" (like by going "K"->Host->WinXP)
<joe_> how do i find that out?
<ActionParsnip1> EyesKiller: im not familiar with that, I use CLI
<jussi01> !version | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<EyesKiller> ActionParsnip1: Ok, thank. But wtf is CLI?
<jussi01> command line interface
<EyesKiller> Ah... ok.
<joe_> 8.04 hardy
<jussi01> joe_: ahh... well you shouldnt have the problem then... hrm...
<ActionParsnip1> !cli | EyesKiller
<ubottu> EyesKiller: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<EyesKiller> ubottu: Thank, I already know xterm/konsole. ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joe_> yeah i know but i am haven problem's with it though and it's start'n to tick me off
<EyesKiller> Oops... it's a bot. :D
<jussi01> hehe
<joe_> but i'll make sure i keep my anger in check though  ^_^
<EyesKiller> Thanx Action.
<jussi01> joe_: ok, so what happens when you open the hardware manager?
<jussi01> !tab | EyesKiller
<ubottu> EyesKiller: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip1> EyesKiller: i dont use the kmeu much if at all, all apps executed from yakuake
<EyesKiller> jussi01: Oh... I didn't know about autocompletion for IRC. Thanx.
<joe_> NVIDIA Acceleratied Graphics driver (legacy cards) not enable
<joe_> but if i do then i get whati have now and i don't want that
<jussi01> joe_: can you enable it by clicking the box?
<joe_> yes but i don't want it cuz that's where i am now with my screen reslotoin
<jussi01> joe_: are you sure?
<joe_> yes
<joe_> my computer was built for a window's 2000 and the only thing that i did put in it was a 80 gig hard drive and a 256 sd ram of memory
<joe_> just to let u guy's know
<joe_> so how do i fix my screen resoltion???
<aguitel_> i am free
<dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<EyesKiller> Umm.... so anyone of you use ntfs in kde? If yes, could you printout 'aptitude search ntfs'?
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs-3g | EyesKiller
<ubottu> EyesKiller: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<EyesKiller> ubottu: Thanx. I'll read.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EyesKiller> Umm... Thanx ActionParsnip1.
<ActionParsnip1> hehe
<ActionParsnip1> ubottu only replies if someone pokes him
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip1> !cofffee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cofffee
<ActionParsnip1> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ActionParsnip1> like that
<EyesKiller> :)
<EyesKiller> !print_moneys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about print_moneys
<ActionParsnip1> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<dr_willis> !anyth1ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyth1ng
<ActionParsnip1> nice
<EyesKiller> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !msgtgebit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgtgebit
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<XenThraL> keep getting a message
<XenThraL> "Error - artsmessage"
<XenThraL> "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting"
<DarkSmoke> apt-get is bugged?
<DarkSmoke> it says it can't resolve packages.medibuntu.org
<DarkSmoke> but i can go there with firefox :/
<kgx> has anyone had problems upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10? this is for my work laptop, i afford to waste time fixing it should something go wrong
<larsivi__> kgx: I had many problems
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: you need a carridge return on the end of the last line in sources.lst
<XenThraL> kgx: worst dist-upgrade I've ever done
<ActionParsnip1> !medibuntu | DarkSmoke
<ubottu> DarkSmoke: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarkSmoke> carridge return ?
<XenThraL> everything from sound, video, to my joystick is broken
<DarkSmoke> ActionParsnip1: wow, i didn;t know what was medibuntu
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DarkSmoke> :P
<ActionParsnip1> just a lil factoid
<kgx> larsivi__ , XenThraL : thanks,  might just do a clean install when stuff at work calms down a bit
<XenThraL> urgh
<XenThraL> this joystick bug
<XenThraL> anyone ran across it?
<XenThraL> my joystick now just keeps pressing 'up'
<XenThraL> though its not
<XenThraL> it was working fine before the upgrade
<ActionParsnip1> XenThraL: recalibrate it
<XenThraL> I have
<EyesKiller> How is the menu called which opens if you click on "K" in left bottom corner?
<hateball> EyesKiller» Kicker
<EyesKiller> I need it as keyword for google.
<EyesKiller> Kicker? Ok, thanx.
<XenThraL> eh
<XenThraL> joystick issue is known
<XenThraL> and no fix I can locate
<XenThraL> fantastic
<OsugiSakae> hi, anyone know how to get the jpeg information functions in krename? what package needs to be installed?
<XenThraL> how do I kill a process that wont die with sudo killall ?
<XenThraL> nvm got it
<gan-xiaofei> Thank you to everybody for helping
<gan-xiaofei> me
<gan-xiaofei> i have solved my problem just now
 * exia__ is away: Gone away for now
<untiled> how to restart cups?
<gan-xiaofei> what is cups
<genii> gan-xiaofei: Common Unix Printing System
<Captain_Haddock> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<gan-xiaofei> i don't know and i have never used it
<genii> untiled: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<untiled> genii it write me sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsys: command not found
<scribbles> is bind10 out?
<untiled> maybe i haven't installed it? O_O
<Captain_Haddock> kubuntu is supposed to enable pulseaudio by default, right?
<Captain_Haddock> 8.10
<genii> untiled: PErhaps you don't have cups installed then
<JontheEchidna> Captain_Haddock: Kubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio
<Captain_Haddock> oh? Only Ubuntu then?
<Captain_Haddock> or is it Gnome only?
<untiled> genii so i have to use "sudo apt-get install cupsys"?
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu only at this point, and probably won't be in Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> Phonon is what KDE uses
<genii> untiled: Yes, that should do it
<Captain_Haddock> !phonon
<basti> does anyone know how to disable the personal image in kbfx?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phonon
<untiled> genii it alert me cupsys is just installed :(
<Captain_Haddock> JontheEchidna: they're competitors? sound similar
<OsugiSakae> untiled: you want to restart cups? isn't it /etc/init.d/cups ? not cupsys?
<hagabaka> it seems that as long as i have kde3 kdelibs installed, kde4 kdm won't run
<JontheEchidna> eh, sorta. they sorta do different things
<genii> untiled: Did you do something like delete a bunch of files by accident?
<untiled> genii no, it was as told OsugiSakae : sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<ben_> hello everone
<genii> untiled: Ah, I think I may need more coffee this morning yet :)
<Captain_Haddock> JontheEchidna: I see. Thanks.
<Captain_Haddock> untiled: you can also do that from system settings' services applet
<Captain_Haddock> (btw)
<untiled> Captain_Haddock i thinked it but i didn't find cups ^^
<terran4000> Hey, does anyone know where is the setting in KDE 4.1 to scroll over the desktop to switch to a different desktop?
<terran4000> I can't seem to find it ... or was it removed? o.O
<ben_> terran4000: it's probably either not yet reimplemented or it doesnt have a configuration option yet
<ActionParsnip1> terran4000: it does it with mouse wheel i believe
<lup0> terran4000: I simulate it by scrolling over the desktop switcher in the bottom panel
<terran4000> lup0: yeah ... that seems to be the only thing tha tI found out that works
<terran4000> ben_: <sigh> yeah ... so it seems, sadly >_>
<terran4000> thanks guys.
<ben_> terran4000: you might check with the kde folks
<terran4000> Aye, will do. Thanks ben_
<ben_> it might still be present, but you have to edit an rc file
<terran4000> Good point there ... forgot about 'em pesky config files.
<patrickd_> I have dual monitors setup with nvidia on kubuntu but everytime I restart I have to set it up again using nvidia-settings. Can anyone tell me where/how to save the settings? I've looked at the /etc/xorg.conf file but that doesn't seem to be used anymore.
<BluesKaj> G' Morning
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead | patrickd_
<ubottu> patrickd_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<terran4000> Eve' BluesKaj
<patrickd_> BluesKaj: Thanks
<benklop_> i just upgraded to intrepid, and i've got this rediculously annoying flicker
<BluesKaj> benklop_: nvidia ?
<ActionParsnip1> benklop_: on the whole screen or just some apps? are you running compiz?
<benklop_> roughly the bottom half of my screen will flicker between corrupted graphics (everything shifted left a ways) and regular graphics
<benklop_> both with and without deskop effects enabled
<ActionParsnip1> benklop_: try reducing refresh rate slightly
<benklop_> i only have 60 hz available, and its a laptop lvds panel so it doesn't matter anyway
<OsugiSakae> anyone use krename?
<BluesKaj> brb
<ActionParsnip1> !info krename
<ubottu> krename (source: krename): Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.14-1 (intrepid), package size 332 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<ActionParsnip1> i use find -exec for that sort of thing. Whats it doing, OsugiSakae
<benklop_> ActionParsnip1: i think it might be related to the i810 Xorg driver
<ActionParsnip1> benklop_: you could reset up your video drivers
<OsugiSakae> what it isn't doing - i can't find the package that let's krename access jpg data from files.
<benklop_> ActionParsnip1: i have tried that, and nothing seems to make much of a difference. i havn't tried using a different driver, but right now i'm running without an xorg.conf in order to use default config values
<OsugiSakae> like creation time, resolution, etc.
<ActionParsnip1> OsugiSakae: i think imagemagik can do that. Im not familiar with it. try man krename
<OsugiSakae> thanks, will check.
<alonea> my keys to lower the brightness (fn + f7 or f8) do not work and I want to  save my battery
<exia_> hey guys... well i have a canon pixma ip1500 printer, and gnome ^^ when i've connected the printer through usb port, switched it on, the system found it as pixma ip1500 - that's all right... but it doesn't print anything ^^ search for a printer driver to download doesn't make anything, and my printer's make and model is "Generic text-only printer", i've also downloaded official drivers from canon site but it seems that they haven't installed properly... what
<exia_> should i do?
<exia_> :)
<benklop_> ActionParsnip1: i'd like to try downgrading my xorg; is that really possible?
<ActionParsnip1> benklop_: you can set it to failsafe with the command at the top of xorg.conf
<benklop_> ActionParsnip1: i've used linux for quite a while(6 years) , but havn't realy messed with debian based distros
<benklop_> ActionParsnip1: you mean so it uses the vesa driver?
<ActionParsnip1> benklop_: yeah that should be fine
<alonea> I have a hp laptop dv6700 if that helps
<alonea> I saw some fnfx thing, but thats for toshiba laptops
<benklop_> yeah but no accel that way...
<benklop_> or do you mean to test?
<ActionParsnip1> benklop_: true but you can start there and build up
<benklop_> alright, i'll report back
<webmaren> hey I just lost keyboard input for all my applications
<webmaren> had to log out and log back in to get it back
<ActionParsnip1> webmaren: you can check logs to see what happened
<webmaren> any idea of what log to look at
<ActionParsnip1> webmaren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<alonea> is there a place I can manually lower the brightness? like display settings? I looked, but did not see anything
<matze> hi, how i can run kde3-apps with kde4?
<matze> got problems with qt while compiling
<matze> ?
<OsugiSakae> hmm. the mp3 and ogg rename functions in krename are missing also.
<ActionParsnip1> matze: search synaptic for kdelib
<ActionParsnip1> matze: appears to be sudo apt-get install kde
<matze> ActionParsnip1: my problem is: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<alonea> I seem to be unable to change my brightness on my hp laptop. On startup it starts out a lowest birghtness then shoots up to highest.
<aaroncampbell> What's the best way to backup before an 8.10 upgrade?  (Or rather what exactly needs to be backed up)
<ActionParsnip1> matze: i think kde will install 3.5, you could maybe fine one more suited to kde4
<matze> hm...
<matze> but kubuntu 8.10 is kde4 only -.-
<ActionParsnip1> matze: is there no old kde3.5 on the repos? try tab completing
<matze> ActionParsnip1: why should i install kde3.5, i just need >= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0
<ActionParsnip1> matze: then install qtlibs
<matze> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<avinash> hey how to resolve the broken package problem?? plz help
<ActionParsnip1> matze: or you could tell it to ignore but i dunno how stable it will e
<ActionParsnip1> avinash: sudo apt-get -f install
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip1: I read that as sudo apt-get fail
<ActionParsnip1> ardchoille: -f == fix
<ardchoille> yeah
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<ardchoille> it's too early in the morning
<avinash> i have to install samba
<ActionParsnip1> 3:20pm here, been up 9 hours nearly
<ardchoille> . and I'm old
<ActionParsnip1> 28 here
<alonea> anyone have ideas? even a manual method would make me happy at this point
<ActionParsnip1> ardchoille: how old is old?
<ilya> alonea: what?
<alonea> ilya: I cannot change the brightness of my laptop screen. keys do not work and when compy starts it sets screen to max
<dr_willis> hmmmm
<alonea> ilya: I think I might have found a solution.
<alonea> while going through a bunch of forums someone was using an app called kpowersave to do it manually of so it finally installed. I found the brightness tab and it worked. Out of curiosity I tried my keys again and they work too
<dr_willis> Heh,,,
<alonea> whether is saves my brightness settings is another matter, but being able to change them is a must, though it seemss linux isn't reading my battery correctly
<alonea> says I have less than an hour left. This battery lasts around 4 hours.
<dr_willis> sounds like general apci type issues.. which are  sadly often common.
<alonea> dr_willis: do you know anything about touch pad drivers?
<alonea> if I so much as accidentally brush the pad while typing my cursor goes elsewhere or I somehow paste something.
<dr_willis> Not really.  There have been a lot of changes to the touchpad stuff in the latest X releases..
<alonea> figures. I might look around for some sort of driver. I used to have an app that had sensitivity options when I had kubuntu 6 or 7
<alonea> so far the support for most of my hardware is awesome, it just none of my volume or brightness keys work. also my headphone jack doesn't work either.
<ActionParsnip1> alonea: fix one thing at time
<alirio> hello
<alirio> i vave a problem with openoffice and kde4
<alirio> i dont know what is happening but when i open openoofice, kde4 crash
<alirio> i neeeeeeed heeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<alirio> please
 * dr_willis waves his magical wand...
<patrickd_> Which group(s) do I need to be part of so that I can "automount" my windows partitions without having to use "sudo"
<alirio> i have a problem with openoffice and kde4
<alirio> i dont know what is happening but when i open openoofice, kde4 crash
<alirio> help me please
<dr_willis> alirio,  i would check the kubuntu forums to see if others are haivng similer issues..  and are you using anything unusual with  kde4? compiz?  perhaps disable all effects...
<dr_willis> Ive not heard anyne else  mention issues with kde4 and OOo  in here.
<alirio> but i dont know what heppen
<alirio> happen
<alirio> i open openoffice and then the taskbar disapperar
<alirio> or the color gone
<dr_willis> also.. has it EVER worked? is this a upgrade or clean install.. try it under a different user, you could also try it under a different window manager.
 * dr_willis thinks of more troubleshooting things to try.
<alirio> is a clean install
<ActionParsnip1> alirio: ask away duder
<OsugiSakae> alirio: have you tried renaming your .openoffice2 directory and starting it again?
<OsugiSakae> (basically what dr_willis just said)
<alirio> i had installed it 3 times again and so and so
<alirio> but the same problem is always
<OsugiSakae> alirio: reinstalling is usually not the answer
<dr_willis> I would try it under a different desktop/window manager also.. see if its a kde specifi issue. or not.
<dr_willis> 'reinstalling is windows training' :)
<alirio> mmmm
<alirio> i dont know
<OsugiSakae> rather than reinstall, try as with a clean user - no previous openoffice settings
<alirio> i had tried it
<alirio> but the same problem
<alirio> i think it is a problem with openoffice
<alirio> anybody has kde4
<alirio> ????
<bazhang> alirio, what version of open office and how was it installed
<dr_willis> This is the first ive heard of it in here alirio
<alirio> version 3.0
<alirio> by console with debs
<dr_willis> SO you are using the BETA of openoffice 3 then?
<bazhang> alirio, that is the beta
<alirio> no
<benklop_> ActionParsnip1: the flickering disappears when using the vesa driver
<ardchoille> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bazhang> alirio, downloaded from where
<benklop_> ActionParsnip1: so it looks like the intel driver could be the cause
<dr_willis> last i looked OOo 3 was not in the repos or backports, or ppa repos yet...
<alirio> i downloaded the last version from openoffice.org
<bazhang> no wonder
<alirio> as always
<dr_willis> alirio,  thats the issue then...
<dr_willis> or so it seems.
<alirio> what
<dr_willis> I would try it with a different window manager if you MUST have OOo3
<bazhang> alirio, use the repos not random websites
<dr_willis> Unless you really MUST have the latest.. i would use the one in the repos
<matze> how i can change prefixes for configure?
<matze> got error:
<matze> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<matze> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<matze> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<alirio> mmmm
<alirio> but my question is:
<dr_willis> or wait for oo3 to get in the bacports or ppa repos and try it then.
<bazhang> its not a problem for kubuntu.
<bazhang> its a problem for Open Office beta alirio
<alonea> ActionParsnip1: oh yes. I am terrible at doing many things at once. I was going to put windows xp on a partition last night to get the nasty surprise of no drivers for my sata
<alirio> anybody had kde4
<dr_willis> well it may be a kubntu issue.. but no one proberly knows much about it..  :)  both may be to blame.. its hard to tell.
<ardchoille> alirio: generally, using software outside of the repos is unsupported
<dr_willis> Defiatly falls in the 'you are on your own' area. :)
<alirio> it means i must leave openoffice default
<alirio> it means 2.4
<dr_willis> the guides i saw swaid you could have both installed...
<dr_willis> you may want to try a different window manager.. itmay not crash in those
<alirio> no but i want kde
<VinciWu> hi all
<dr_willis> Looks like you got some tough choices then..
<VinciWu> i got a question
<dr_willis> i would definatly try a 'new' user and see if it affects them
<alirio> i m used to kde
<alirio> yes it affects
<VinciWu> i can't change my account icon
<alirio> if you create a new user it happens again
<alirio> i m so angry
<benklop_> alirio: what's happening?
<ActionParsnip2> VinciWu: try in user manager in system settings
<bazhang> alirio, why do you need version 3
<VinciWu> the system tell me that "your system admin don't allow you change"
<alirio> benklop: i have problems with openoffice and kde4
<alirio> the system cash
<bazhang> open office beta
<alirio> or at least the taskbar gone
<ardchoille> VinciWu: It's a weird permissions thing, hold on and I'll find the fix I used..
<alirio> no openoffice is out
<sokolovss> Hello, are there any Koffice aplications written on Qt4 available?
<alirio> i dont know what to do
<hoonteke> what is kmail's dbgsym package named?
<ardchoille> VinciWu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608354
<benklop_> alirio: do you have an nvidia video card?
<alirio> hey anybody of you have install kde4 and have it now
<alirio> ????
<VinciWu> ardchoille: thank you!
<alirio> and what opeoffice have
<bazhang> alirio, yes I have kde4
<sokolovss> yes, I have KDE4
<ardchoille> VinciWu: see the post by cookies, second from the bottom
<alirio> and you have openoffice 2.4
<alirio> ????'
<sokolovss> yes
<alirio> and compiz too
<alirio> ???
<dr_willis> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip2> alirio: i have all 3, wassup
<VinciWu> ardchoille: i used sudo in console, and it shows "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-vinci" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0."
<benklop_> alirio: do you have an nvidia video card?
<alirio> it means is a problem with openoffice3
<alirio> yes  i have a nvidia
<bazhang> alirio, it means that you should stick to the repos.
<ardchoille> VinciWu: systemsettings > Advanced tab > System Administration > Login Manager
<benklop_> alirio: there is a known problem with nvidia drivers and kde4 that is triggered by openoffice and some other programs
<alirio> mmmmmm
<benklop_> alirio: there is a race condition between opengl drawing and X drawing
<VinciWu> ardchoille: let me check
<sokolovss> I also have openoffice, KDE4 and all works pretty fine with 177 driver
<benklop_> alirio: if you disable desktop effects, the problem might go away
<alirio> but the desktop effects was why i wanted
<alirio> kubuntu 8.10
<benklop_> alirio: me too. :)
<VinciWu> ardchoille: oh! i can change that!! Thank you!
<sokolovss> m... I have only default effects =)
<alirio> mmm
<alirio> thats the problem
<VinciWu> ardchoille: but why i can't change icon in About me?
<alirio> i had confiured  several effects
<ardchoille> VinciWu: Over on the right side of Login Manager, in the User Image Source section, check "User, admin"
<ardchoille> VinciWu: after you do that you should be able to change the about me icon
<benklop_> alirio: the problem is, xorg can't synchronize painting between 2d X events and opengl painting. it's not a problem with most drivers because they use a single thread. nvidia usees more threads and does drawing asynchronously, so sometimes the desktop effects are told the painting is done before it really is, and it draws things wrong. it's annoying, but the only fix is an update to xorg that is still being worked on
<VinciWu> ardchoille: oh! oh! Thank you!
<alirio> it means i must come back to kubuntu 8.04
<ardchoille> VinciWu: you're welcome :)
<benklop_> alirio: or just turn off desktop effects until it gets fixed
<bazhang> or use standard open office
<benklop_> it will get fixed, but it's just not fixed yet
<VinciWu> ardchoille: after change the user image source, should i relogin?
<benklop_> bazhang: actually, for me the problem occurs using openoffice 2.4 as well
<bazhang> benklop_, never used compiz with kde4 so cant say :)
<benklop_> alirio: some people have luck disabling the blinking cursor - it's wierd, but for some people if the cursor doesn't blink then the problem doesn't happen
<VinciWu> ardchoille: because i can't change still
<alirio> with openoffice 2.4 too
<bazhang> seems a bit of overkill
<ardchoille> VinciWu: I didn't have to, but I did have to start the systemsettings again before I could change the about me icon
<ardchoille> VinciWu: did you click the "Apply" button?
<alirio> i m thinking is a serious problem of kde4
<VinciWu> ardchoille: ohh! sorry! that's my fault. i still using root identity
<ardchoille> VinciWu: oh, cookies says you need to restart kde, so I guess you do have to log out and back in, but I didn't have to do that
<benklop_> bazhang: it's actually kde's plasma that seems to run into it when desktop effects and thus opengl acceleration is turned on. compiz doesn't make plasma do that, so maybe kde4 using compiz would work
<ardchoille> VinciWu: ok
<VinciWu> ardchoille: yeah! i can change now! thank you again
<ardchoille> :)
<benklop_> alirio: it's not actually a kde4 problem - they are doing things right - it's xorg that's causing a problem for nvidia, and kde4 just uncovered it be doing things in a different way
<alirio> mmm
<bazhang> thanks benklop_ :)
<benklop_> bazhang: i spent most of last week researching why my taskbar buttons were disappearing :)
<alirio> well i m gonna come back to kubuntu 8.04
<alirio> i hope they fix that problem
<alirio> `cause it is a bad thing
<benklop_> me too
<benklop_> alirio: i have read some discussion between developers about it and they seem to have an idea what to do - they are working on it
<alirio> but when
<alirio> how?????
<bazhang> when new xorg 'wayland' is finished :)
<benklop_> alirio: hopefully with xorg's next release... no idea though
<alirio> until then i m gonna install 8.04
<ardchoille> alirio: why not just use the openoffice in the 8.10 repos?
<alirio> but when i use it without comiz it seem work
<alirio> but with compi it fails
<alirio> and i want compiz effects
<alirio> is fro that
<ardchoille> alirio: why do you need openoffice 3 instead of openoffice 2.4?
<alirio> o
<alirio> no
<alirio> it is not my problem
<alirio> i left openoffice 2.4
<alirio> but with compiz everithing crash
<alirio> it is the real problem
<Eruaran> hello
<Eruaran> I have installed restricted-extras and followed the instructions on the website to get dvd playback but I still cant play dvd's
<ardchoille> Eruaran: iirc, dvd playback isn't supported here
<ubuntu_happy> Hi, I have a question. I just upgraded from Ubuntu Hardy to Ubuntu 8.10 yesterday. The KDE side also got upgraded. Maybe I never tested the sound before but now I discovered that Songbird and Rhythmbox didn't work in Kubuntu (but worked in Ubuntu).. it seems that it complains about gstreamer. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<woden1> What are the best free games for linux?
<ardchoille> !dvd | Eruaran
<ubottu> Eruaran: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Eruaran> Well If I had known this was going to be a problem I wouldn't have upgraded
<bazhang> what about installing libdvdcss2 Eruaran from medibuntu
<stdin> !best | woden1
<ubuntu_happy> i am pretty sure I got all the gstreamer plugin installed, as listed here : https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html#codecs-gstreamer  , however, songbird and rhythmbox can't play music, while amorak and VLC can.
<ubottu> woden1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<woden1> stdin: wow thanks so much
<alirio> bye
<alirio> i will see you from kubuntu 8.04
<alirio> thanks for all
<bazhang> good luck :)
<edju> I know that KDE3 is no longer supported.  But Hardy is, right?  If some app, say gcc or whatever, is updated, it will be updated in Hardy?
<luke__> G.day all..
<ubuntu_happy> Why does Songbird and Rhythmbox not work in Kubuntu but works in Ubuntu? Thanks. Amarok and VLC are fine in Kubuntu , btw.
<ardchoille> edju: usually only bug fixes and security updates are seen in the repos after release, we don't usually get new versions after release
<ek> edju: Yes. Hardy still gets updates.
<luke__> I would wonder what the preferred browser is amongst Kubuntu users ?
<faileas> FF for me.
<woden1> What are some popular free games for linux?
<edju> Uhh -  will hardy get new versions, then, or no?
<ardchoille> edju: doubtful
<faileas> anyone getting an error with medibuntu repos about an error with signature verification?
<ardchoille> faileas: did you download their key?
<faileas> ardchoille: i did before.
<ardchoille> ok
<faileas> unless they suddenly changed it for some reason
<Eruaran> bazhang: Do medibuntu repositories work with 8.10 ?
<edju> ardchoille, So "LTS" means just bugs and security?
<ardchoille> faileas: I don't see any news about that on their website
<bazhang> Eruaran, not sure; still have my libdvdcss2 from hardy and it works :)
<bazhang> err gutsy iirc
<ardchoille> edju: no LTS means Long Term Support; 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server
<faileas> Eruaran: the site has a repo
<faileas> ardchoille: will try reinstalling the keyring
<Eruaran> bazhang: the instructions on the Ubuntu site for 8.10 don't work
<faileas> nope, no biggie
<faileas> Eruaran: i had them working before
<bazhang> Eruaran, you mean for the repo or just the single package
<Eruaran> I just want to play my dvd's
<edju> ardchoille, Then why doesn't 8.04 go untill 11.04?
<bazhang> Eruaran, then answer my question
<ardchoille> edju: because kubuntu 8.04 is not an LTS release, only Ubuntu 8.04 is LTS
<faileas> edju: 2 releases a year last day of year + month
<Eruaran> I installed libdvdread3
<Eruaran> and ran the shellscript
<Luke_US> Well -  Aside from Kubuntu - What is another nice Distro for newer folks to Linux ?
<bazhang> Ubuntu
<ganymede> hello, how can i disable the update-notifier-kde and print-applet (since i never print and i never really update except via command-line anyway) they take up about 30 MB memory or more in total
<Eruaran> bazhang: either will do
<faileas> Luke_US: just try distros till you find one you like ;p
<ardchoille> ganymede: Hardy has "System Services" in systemsettings and you can turn those two off in there so they don't start on boot
<Luke_US> Yeah I have been doing just that.. Just looking for some guiding light..     I have been in the IT industry mainstream for a few yrs.. and just getting intrigued more and more by Linux every day
<benklop_> bazhang: if you are interested http://forum.kde.org/showthread.php?tid=7216&pid=8122#pid8122 discusses the bug i think alirio was having
<faileas> Luke_US: what do you want to do with it?
<Luke_US> Simply learn
<ardchoille> Luke_US: May I pm you?
<Luke_US> Sure
<bazhang> benklop_, much appreciated :)
<ganymede> ardchoille, i did not see a system servies option under the advanced tab. i saw autostart and kde services configuration but neither of them had the two things i wanted to disable
<ardchoille> ganymede: I was afraid of that
<Eruaran> the medibuntu package is installed but still nothing
<aaroncampbell> What's the best way to backup before an 8.10 upgrade?  (Or rather what exactly needs to be backed up)
<uman> Can anyone recommend a tool to throttle the bandwith of specific applications/ports/interfaces(overall traffic, upload, download) ? thanks
<deepfreez> how know where i can see the information about how to install a perfectkubuntu?
<spawn57> hi folks, can anyone tell me how to enable acls in the cifs module?
<VinciWu> ganymede: i have the same question
<cuznt> !cifs module | spawn57
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs module
<htrhrtwhrwhrw> народ
<htrhrtwhrwhrw> есть тут кто?
<htrhrtwhrwhrw> hey people
<cuznt> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Linuturk> what's a good image editing program for KDE ?
<spawn57> krita
<uman> Can anyone recommend a tool to throttle the bandwith of specific applications/ports/interfaces(overall traffic, upload, download) ? thanks
<Linuturk> uman: QoS
<uman> linuturk is that an app or are you just saying quality of service, because i dont want to regulate the QoS, i want to be able to make an app not consume more than 50 KB/s for example or for an entire network interface to not download more than 100 KB/s
<Linuturk> uman: I was saying quality of service
<woden1> What are some popular free games for linux?
<bazhang> tux racer frozen bubble and others ; look in the package manager for a full list woden1
<Linuturk> where do I configure printers? do I have to install cups first?
<woden1> bazhang: I looked in the package manager but only saw a few that looked interesting to me.  OpenArena, Nexuiz, Tremulous...
<woden1> bazhang:  What are some non-free games for linux?
<bazhang> woden1, your google is broken?
<woden1> bazhang: I already looked on google.  There is a bunch of stale information and suggestions for lame games like frozen bubble and tux racer.
<Linuturk> woden1: I enjoy tremulous
<woden1> Linuxturk:  Yea tremulous is fun I have played it.  Urbanterror is fun too.  Just looking for other suggestions.
<Linuturk> woden1: Scorched Earth. Warzone
<Linuturk> woden1: Liquid War
<Eruaran> bazhang: the instructions on the site work for the repo and install the package, but media remains unplayable
<ardchoille> woden1: have you looked at http://www.happypenguin.org/ ?
<Linuturk> hey, how do I add printers to Kubuntu?
<Linuturk> there isn't a thing in System Settings
<ardchoille> !printer | Linuturk
<ubottu> Linuturk: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bazhang> Eruaran, all dvd's? and using what player
<Linuturk> ardchoille: so, printing support isn't installed by default?
<Eruaran> bazhang: All, with any player. Have tried Kaffeine, Dragon Player and VLC.
<ardchoille> Linuturk: I don't know, never used printing, I was just trying to point you in a direction :)
<Linuturk> well, all that is Ubuntu specific, using the gnome printing dialogs
<bazhang> Eruaran, that is odd
<Eruaran> bazhang: maybe I should uninstall and reinstall again
<Noisek79> How do I repair my broken splash screen? I've added the vga=791 to menu.lst but it doesnt show anyway.
<bazhang> Eruaran, works here with the libdvdcss2.deb installed
<ardchoille> which is why I feel we need separate bots
<woden1> Eruaran:  Encrypted DVDs require libdvdcss
<andrea> we
<andrea> salve a tutti
<andrea> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Guest80864> salve
<Guest80864> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Guest80864> mi chiamo andrea
<Guest80864> c'è qaualcuno?
<ardchoille> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<uman> Hi, i have a really big problem. The thing is yesterday i installed a whole bunch of updates (like 160 MB) on ubuntu 8.04, since after the update (im thinking thats what could have caused it) i cant run Vmware workstation 6. i click on it in the system applications, and in the lower menubar a small rectangle appears saying vmware is opening. Then that rectangle closes and vmware never opens. What could the problem be? thanks
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> oi
<ubuntu> ola
<ubuntu> hi
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> alguem ae:
<ubuntu> alguem quer tc:
<woden1> speak-eh zee een-glish
<bazhang> woden1, that is not helpful
<woden1> bazhang:  what?
<bazhang> !coc | woden1
<ubottu> woden1: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<woden1> bazhang:  Man, it was a joke calm down.
<Eruaran> bazhang: Works with VLC after installing ffmpeg
<bazhang> Eruaran, great news
<mirko> hello has any1 found linux-kernel-devel for intrepid? how can i get it?
<Eruaran> bazhang: Kaffeine still refuses to play
<OxDeadC0de> mirko: aptitude search kernel | grep dev
<OxDeadC0de> mirko: then once you find it, sudo apt-get install package
<mirko> oxdeadc0de it's not in the repository, i couldn't find it
<dand> hi, how can i change kde 4 style?
<Eruaran> I don't get it... VLC works but Kaffeine still complains that its encrypted
<dand> for example the style of applications as firefox
<spawn57> Eruaran: you need to install libdvdcss
<OxDeadC0de> mirko linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic for the headers
<Eruaran> spawn57: its installed
<spawn57> oh
<Eruaran> bazhang: get this... VLC - all good, Dragon Player - all good, Kaffeine - nooo.
<bazhang> Eruaran, well sorry about that
<OxDeadC0de> but I can't seem to find the rest of the source besides headers, maybe I'm not looking right
<spawn57> bazhang: what's the error message?
<Eruaran> bazhang: thats wierd cause usually if Kaffeine can't play something then Dragon is the same and only VLC works...
<Eruaran> wierd that Dragon works and Kaffeine wont
<bazhang> spawn57, ask Eruaran :) mine works fine
<spawn57> hehe sorry
<spawn57> Eruaran: what's teh error message?
<bazhang> :)
<equimanthorn> #suse.pl
<Eruaran> spawn57: This DVD Video is encrypted.  To be able to watch it you will need to install libdvdcss by running from a console: sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh.  In some countries it is illegal to install the decryption software without permission from the video copyright holder.
<Eruaran> spawn57: the thing is, its installed, and Dragon Player and VLC are working...
<spawn57> Eruaran: are you using 8.10/ibex?
<Eruaran> yes
<spawn57> Eruaran: I think I know what the problem might be... go to settings, xine engine parameters, click on media.  and for the section that says dvd.device, change it to /dev/dvd1
<spawn57> also for the bits wehre you see /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvdrw ...change'em to /dev/cdrom1 or /dev/dvdrw1 ..
<Eruaran> spawn57: nope, that just made the error come up quicker
<spawn57> dammit
<spawn57`> Eruaran: when you do ls /dev/dvd* does it show /dev/dvd1 ??
<Eruaran> no
<Eruaran> dvd and dvdrw
<spawn57`> dammit
<spawn57`> change those media settings back to /dev/dvd :$
<spawn57`> Eruaran:  are you sure you have libdvdcss installed? use adept to check
<Eruaran> spawn57: In the decoder section Kaffeine is being pointed to /usr/lib/codecs, but there is no codecs directory
<spawn57`> same for me ...but my dvd still works
<jens_> I'm experiencing some strange font issues with KPDF (PDF-viewer).. spacing is off rowspacing is kinda off.. do I have to install some additional fonts or anything else to rectify this?
<Eruaran> Well I got to get going, bazhang & spawn57, thanks for the help.
<spawn57`> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jens_> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<benklop_> i'm having a flicker issue with intel drivers. the following workaround works for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/256142/comments/30
<benklop_> does anyone know if this is being worked on? the bug report seems to indicate that it's just confusing
<jens_> which is the preferred PDF-viewer in Linux?
<Gentix>  I recently did an releasecandidate install but now that kubuntu 8.10 is out I'm not getting any option to upgrade from the release candidate.. how come?
<spawn57`> for kde, okular
<ardchoille> jens_: for kubuntu intrepid it's okular
<spawn57`> Gentix: just use adept and it'll update to a release version for you
<jens_> cool.. Im in 8.04.. I cant say Im overly impressed with KPDF :-/
<Gentix> spawn57`: already tried that
<spawn57`> Gentix: you should be updated then.
<spawn57`> anyway, bed time for me
<spawn57`> cya guys
<Gentix> spawn57`: hrmms, seems that kde 4.1 has alot of bugs in it then....
<tony_> Ciao Raga!
<tony_> hi boy!
<spawn57`> Gentix: it's not great, but it's usable for now
<benklop__> Gentix: what bugs you encountering specifically?
<tony_> who is it Italian????????
<tony_> i want a server Italian
<tony_> :'(
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<benklop__> heh.. bang it....
<Gentix> benklop__: mostly within konqueror with loading pages and/or plugins as the flash plugin for example
<tony_> Ok, tank you!
<bazhang> prego :)
<benklop__> Gentix: i've had some issuew with konqueror as well, but not really anything that wasn't an issue with kde 3.5. for me flash 9 works better than 10 in konqueror though
<Mixed432> I am unable to configure wireless security on a linux client, WEP AND WPA will not work on ubuntu but it does on winXP, anyone has any ideas why???
<Gentix> benklop__:  hrmmm, gues I better install kde 3.x for now.. ??
<benklop__> Gentix: i'd just suggest using firefox when knoqueror fails you
<Gentix> benklop__: I'm already using that option ;)
<benklop__> Gentix: kde 4.2 comes out at the beginning of next year, so i'm expecting konqueror will improve more then.
<benklop__> in the meantime bugfix releases are released pretty often
<wolfjb> how do I use gpg with kmail in kubuntu 8.10? I have setup my key in the kmail crypto settings, but when I try to sign a message I get an alert that says 'invalid passphrase' even though I was never offered the opportunity to enter it. I have kgpg running and a gpg-agent running trying to make things work, but I'm not getting anywhere.
<wolfjb> any help here?
<wolfjb> I'm happy to rtfm, but the looking online I only found docs for mail from kde3.5
<tadej> Hi guys quick question; the sound is coming from my computer if the earphones are plugged in, otherwise not. Any suggestion?
<Mixed432> tadej, launch alsamixer and raise the volume up on the other outputs
<Gentix> benklop__: what's the easiest way to get a full kde3.5 desktop?
<Gentix> I know there's a metapackages but wich?
<Mixed432> sudo apt-get kde-desktop
<tadej> Mixed432: already done that
<Mixed432> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> not kde-desktop
<Mixed432> Gentix:  what bazhang said
<Gentix> hmmkay
<benklop__> Gentix: i'm not sure on intrepid
<Gentix> Thanx!
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.100 (intrepid), package size 20 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Mixed432> tadej: so you mean you only get sound on the headphones but dont get sound on the other output?? what type of sound card do u have?
<wolfjb> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdepim has no documentation for kmail. and kwatchgnupg doesn't seem to have a package in kubuntu. is there no way to use kmail and sign messsages in kubuntu?
<tadej> yes, that is correct; Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<ardchoille> wolfjb: That's in the kmail config: Security > Composing > first checkbox
<wolfjb> ardchoille: I checked that, but when I try to send a message, I get an alert saying 'bad passphrase'. I've never had the opportunity to enter a passphrase
<ardchoille> wolfjb: Did you setup a gnupg key? kmail config: Identities > modify > Cryptography tab
<Mixed432> tadej:  turn on your audio devices and type this in a terminal: "speaker-test -c2 -D default -t wav "
<wolfjb> yes
<ardchoille> wolfjb: Hmm.. that worked here, sorry
<wolfjb> ardchoille: well, thanks for helping. appreciate the response.
<tadej> Mixed432: if this is a sound test I'm not getting anything
<tadej> it's making loops over front right/front left
<Mixed432> tadej:  what is the output of this: " cat /proc//asound/cards"
<jens_> When I connect to my server via SSH with Putty, the password prompt is instantaneous.. however when I connect via SSH from my linux desktop, there's a 6-7 seconds lag.. while 6-7 seconds lag wont kill my enthusiasm, I'm still curious why this is.. some dns lookup or something? Anyone got any ideas?
<Mixed432> tadej:  then the sound test worked then?
<tadej>  [Intel          ] HDA-Intel - HDA Intel, HDA Intel at 0xd8500000 irq 17
<ectospasm> jens_: it's probably to do with DNS... make sure your Windows and Linux machines have the same DNS info.  Look at /etc/resolv.conf and make sure all nameservers are correct
<genii> !intelHDA
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Mixed432> tadej:  now what is the output of "cat /proc/asound/modules"
<genii> Although that Intel HDA factoid is for alsa. I don't know if there is some pulseaudio equivelent yet
<tadej> 0 snd_hda_intel
<Mixed432> tadej:  so when you did the sound test you heard sound coming from the output you wanted to hear sound from or just the head phones??
<tadej> only headphones
<Mixed432> plug your headphones into the slot you want to hear sound from, if it's surround sound try all the outputs you see in the back of your pc
<Gentix> oh man! Where's the tooltip image preview in konqueror 4 ???
<tadej> there are only two slots where I can plug in my headphones, the slot for headphones and the otherone for mic. It does not, however, play any sound if it is in mic
<jens_> ectospasm: thanks, will check resolv.conf
<ectospasm> speaking of console lag... when I type into my irssi screen, I get no delays, but when I switch to a different window in irssi there's a half second delay or so.  And when I "sudo -i" there's a noticeable half to full second delay before it displays the password prompt... not sure if they're related...
<Mixed432> tadej: so if the headphones work and the only  output is the headphones, what does not work???  you cannot get OUTPUT from a mic, mic is for INPUT
<JackTop> does kde 4.1 have something like gkrellm ?
<tadej> Umm..no, sorry I did not completely understand what you were saying. From the test, I only heard sound from headphones, but I would also like to hear the sound from my speakers
<Mixed432> tadej:  where are you plugging in the speakers to??? you said you only have 2 slots, the mic and the headphones
<tadej> a slot for headphones
<tadej> oh no no sorry
<tadej> it's a laptop
<tadej> so they are integrated
<Mixed432> tadej: if you unplut the headphones, can you hear the speakers???
<tadej> nope
<Mixed432> tadej: if you UNPLUG the headphones, can you hear the speakers???
<tadej> I have already tried that.. and the answer is no :)
<ectospasm> So how do I add widgets to the panel?  "Add Widgets..." doesn't work, reliably anyway.
<Mixed432> tadej: it could just be a setting, if you go try QAMix and try raising the volume on the applets that you see, maybe it'll work
<Mixed432> tadej:  if you're unable to hear sound from your LAPTOP speakers then it could be the drivers or maybe bad hardware, you can go to the "#alsa" room and when someone logs in they may be able to help you more
<tadej> the speakers did work on 8.04 ... thanks for the helpž
<tadej> help*
<ectospasm> tadej: not sure if you've already looked, but check the full mixer settings
<Gentix> tadej: does it have a cdrom drive and has it a volume button?
<Gentix> tadej: I owned a laptop once and I had to turn it
 * exia_ is away: Gone away for now
<tadej> it does have volume buttons on a keyboard, but is't all set to 100%
<Mixed432> tadej:  i would just go to the "#alsa" room and tell then you have a LAPTOP and the speakers dont work and they used to work withi 8.04
<tadej> ok
<tadej> thanks
<Gentix> tadej: does kmix say it has any sounddevice available?
<Gentix> tadej: sometimes you need to open up some pcm channel
<foodcoman> kkathman!  Greetings again.  LTNS
<kkathman> hey :)
<jpedroza> hello all, I am having an issue where out of the blue I lose the ability to click with my mouse in 8.10. I can move the mouse, keyboard still functions, just no clickage. Has anyone else seen this?
<jussi01> jpedroza: is it only on plasma? or in other progams also?
<jpedroza> All applications are affected. The only way to return clickage is to ctrl-alt-Backspace
<noobstyle> Hi! :) Can someone tell me how i install a .bin file in Kubuntu?
<jpedroza> jussi01: It affectsa both mouse and trackpad
<noobstyle> it is called "jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin" and is placed on the desktop
<ilya> noobstyle: run terminal
<stdin> noobstyle: sun java 6 is available in the repositories
<stdin> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<noobstyle> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<stdin> noobstyle: yes
<ilya> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<noobstyle> ilya - how do i make Java work in Firefox?
<ilya> noobstyle: you can call java applications from webpage using javascript
<stdin> noobstyle: make sure you have sun-java6-plugin installed and restart firefox
<noobstyle> hmm help me?
<noobstyle> Terminal can't find sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ilya> noobstyle: *.bin ?
<noobstyle> what?
<stdin> it's in multiverse, same as sun-java6-jre
<stdin> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<noobstyle> how do i install it in terminal?
<noobstyle> sudo apt-get install what?
<stdin> "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin"
<ilya> noobstyle: try to set attribute "executable" and run this file itself
<noobstyle> attribute?
<ilya> !info mono
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in intrepid
<noobstyle> hmm
<noobstyle> i am not sure what to write in Terminal now
<crysis87> hye... anyone know how to play mp3 file using amarok!!??
<JontheEchidna> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ilya> crysis87: yes
<ilya> crysis87: install amarok-engines
<noobstyle> ilya i cannot install sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<ilya> try to type just "sun-java6-plugin"
<noobstyle> without Sudo or anything? command not found
<ilya> noobstyle: cd "~/Desktop/"
<ilya> noobstyle: ./sun-java6-plugin.bin
<noobstyle> jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin
<ilya> noobstyle: oh, sorry :)
<noobstyle> well im danish desktop = Skrivebord
<noobstyle> it is in Home/Skrivebord
<noobstyle> what is the total command i write in Terminal?
<noobstyle> no sudo or anything! just:             cd "~/home/skrivebord/jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin/"
<noobstyle> ?
<ilya> noobstyle: no. just run this file
<noobstyle> i do not know what to write in Terminal.. i'm all new to this
<stdin> noobstyle: try "sudo bash ~/Skrivebord/sun-java6-plugin.bin"
<noobstyle> bash: /home/marc/Skrivebord/sun-java6-plugin.bin: No such file or directory
<noobstyle>  
<noobstyle>  
<noobstyle> it is :P jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin
<noobstyle> still no such file or directory
<basti> does anyone know hwo to remove/disable this personal image in kbfx?
<ilya> noobstyle: try type just "sudo /home/marc/Skrivebord/sun-java6-plugin.bin"
<noobstyle> marc@mhe:~$ sudo /home/marc/Skrivebord/sun-java6-plugin.bin
<noobstyle>  
<LuKe_US> Hello Folks,
<noobstyle> Still doesnt work
<noobstyle> command not found
<noobstyle> we need an command
<basti> noobstyle, are you sure it is there?
<noobstyle> cd or bash or anything..
<noobstyle> yes
<basti> ls /home/marc/Skrivebord/
<LuKe_US> I absolutely cannot figure out how to install the VMWare Tools on the Kubuntu OS..
<noobstyle> sudo ls /home/marc/Skrivebord/jre-6u10-x64.bin
<noobstyle> does not work
<ilya> LuKe_US: use virtualbox
<LuKe_US> I suppose I just do not understand the nature of the files... or What is equal to an .EXE
<ubuntu_> hi to all ubuntu users :)
<ilya> noobstyle: ls /home/marc/Skrivebord
<LuKe_US> Meh... I dunno, I really like VMWare bud
<ilya> ubuntu_: hello!
<LuKe_US> Hello Worlds
<ubuntu_> well is see that u are not sow many
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: There used to be a vmware-install or vmware-tools-install (perhaps with a .sh or .pl file extension installed globally)
<LuKe_US> What well.. I have that on the Kubuntu os but.. not sure WHAT the executable file to run... or what to run it in
<LuKe_US> Still learning
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: open up a terminal, and type vmware and hit tab twice
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: That will show you what vmware tools/scripts are available to run after your install
<noobstyle> ilya: ls /home/marc/Skrivebord/jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin
<FuriousGeorge_> hey all
<LuKe_US> ok
<FuriousGeorge_> java is inexplicably not working here
<ilya> noobstyle: command ls just shows all files in directory
<FuriousGeorge_> ive installed sun-java-6-bin and i do have the java bin
<noobstyle> well it found it
<sevenseeker1> I have upgraded from 8.04 and now my synaptics pad has no scroll, is there a settings area for that?  I don't see it under mouse/keyboard
<noobstyle> i became green with ls /home/marc/Skrivebord/jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin
<FuriousGeorge_> for some reason when i go to websites that need java, ff says i lack a plugin
<noobstyle> so we got the directory line
<noobstyle> how to install ?
<sevenseeker1> FuriousGeorge_: open up FF, and in URL window, type about:plugins (or it may be singular about:plugin)
<LuKe_US> so it says execution aborted when I try to the install.pl
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: run it as sudo (sorry, forgot to mention that), so 'sudo vmware-install.pl'
<FuriousGeorge_> sevenseeker1: its not there
<ilya> noobstyle: make sure that this directory includes "jre-6u10-linux-x64.bin" and then run it
<noobstyle> i just installed it
<noobstyle> but still no java in firefox
<sevenseeker1> FuriousGeorge_: ok, so we know we don't have two competing ones.  Open up aptitude, synaptics, smart, whatever and search for sun-java6-plugin and uninstall if there, and then reinstall
<sevenseeker1> noobstyle: you too, it may need to recreate links or somesuch
<noobstyle> sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre
<sevenseeker1> noobstyle: is sun-java6-plugin installed on your system?
<noobstyle> how do i see if it is?
<sevenseeker1> dpkg -l sun-java6-plugin and see if it prints 'ii' in the far left column
<noobstyle> im removing it now
<noobstyle> it is installed - removing it now
<sevenseeker1> noobstyle and FuriousGoerge_: could you give me a URL to test mine on, I want to follow your progress since I just upgraded
<noobstyle> www.javatester.org
<sevenseeker1> heh, cool, thanks
<aleboco> hi guys, am i the only one experiencing very bad/hard freezes randomly in intrepid?
<noobstyle> i still can't install sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<sevenseeker1> ok, java is working for me, although I upgraded from kubuntu 8.04
<sevenseeker1> noobstyle: what error if any are you receiving?
<noobstyle> server couldn't find sun-java6-plugin
<FuriousGeorge_> sevenseeker1: fixed thanks
<sevenseeker1> FuriousGeorge_: awesome, good job
<sevenseeker1> noobstyle: ok, have you run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<noobstyle> in 2 seconds i have
<noobstyle> done
<noobstyle> 'still no java
<aleboco> kwin just doesn't work anymore. i can just move the mouse, and nothing else. no xorg reboot even.
<sevenseeker1> noobstyle: can you check your /etc/apt/sources.list for the following entry? deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
<noobstyle> im running x64 - i googled it and it does not seem so i runs on 64bit
<sevenseeker1> gah! that stinks
<sevenseeker1> I guess I will be in the same boat soon, getting some athlon 64 systems soon
<sena> hello all, does anybody know more about kvpnc and vpnc and some time out problems
<noobstyle> well
<noobstyle> i have to go
<noobstyle> but thanks for the help :)!
<sevenseeker1> sena: that is a broad set of possible problems, can you run in verbose mode and paste-bin your results?
<noobstyle> much appreciated
<sevenseeker1> noobstyle: good luck
<scribbles> how do I list processes, I'm trying to kill ddclient so I can update its conf file and restart it
<sena> well I am at home and I use it in my university I can describe my problem better maybe this will hepl a bit
<sevenseeker1> scribbles: does ddclient have an init script and did you run it from there?
<scribbles> i ran sudo ddclient
<scribbles> in order for the changes to the conf file to stick the program can't be running correct?
<sevenseeker1> scribbles: ok, try killall ddclient
<sena> i am runnin kubuntu 8.04 and I installed kvpnc with adept
<sena> i configured everything in kvpnc and it connects to the network without any problems
<sena> i can tell you the versions of all deamons if you need
<LuKe_US> Soooo.. On the VMWare Tools.. What specific file is suppose to be ran... ?
<LuKe_US> What file extension is equal to an exe.. I Suppose is the proper question
<sevenseeker1> sena: nah, I am not that intimate with it, but remember common problems and workarounds depending on the log messages
<sena> so when i connect everything firefox skype .. have connection
<ilya> LuKe_US: no extension
<LuKe_US> HRm
<scribbles> sevenseeker1: "ddclient: no process killed"
<ilya> LuKe_US: executables have not extension
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: well, scripts and binaries can be executable, run 'ls -l file' and see if 'x' shows up in the permissions on the left
<sena> ok i will have a look at the logs and I actully look at the messages but the client is connected
<ilya> LuKe_US: in UNIX
<LuKe_US> Yes, this is Kubuntu
<sena> at the beggining everything is fine and then firefox looses connection
<LuKe_US> Runnin on  VMWare 6.0
<sena> i saw that it maks tun0 interface
<sena> with ifconfig -a
<sena> and i thing its some kind of route problem
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: well, it will be something similar to vmware-install, vmware-config, or the like
<sena> have you had smth like this
<LuKe_US> Let me check Seven
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: could have no extension, or *.sh, or *.pl if I remember correctly (its been awhile)
<ilya> LuKe_US: or *.rb or *.php
<LuKe_US> Sooo I clicked install VMWare tools.. and it prompts to open with Dolphin
<LuKe_US> One folder is Tar.gz and one is RPM
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: open up a terminal, and run that command from the command like like 'sudo vmware-install.sh'
<uman> is there a terminal command to know the system uptime? thanks
<sevenseeker1> uptime
<jens_> try uptime
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: oh, I was assuming you had already installed vmware
<uman> thanks
<LuKe_US> I have it installed Seven
<LuKe_US> I am running Kubuntu in VMWARe
<LuKe_US> and trying to install VMWare tools
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: doh, sorry, was thinking you were running this on the host, not the guest
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: ok, so you are running the tools install from the menu and it pops open an editor?  Well, I usually opened up a terminal in the linux guest and ran the install like 'sudo vmware-tools-install.sh'
<sevenseeker1> LuKe_US: if that is not available, then let me know... you have to extract the tar.gz file and run it from there, I will walk you through it
<LuKe_US>  BRB let me try this
<sevenseeker1> ok, question... with an upgrade from 8.04, do I need to reconfigure xorg.conf to use shmconfig for my synaptics touchpad to have scrolling?
<aaroncampbell_> I just upgraded to 8.10, and while eth1 hows as up, and I can ping my router and dsl modem, I can't ping google, it's like the name servers aren't set up.  Where can I fix that?
<seba__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bauldrick> aaroncampbell_: /etc/resolv.conf ?
<booxter> hello guys! I'd like to ask you if it's possible to install kde4 translations from kde svn 'trunk' to Intrepid KDE4.1? I've installed the translations into /usr/share/locale-langpack/be@latin/LC_MESSAGES (compiled .mo files) but there is no my language option in KCMLocale module. My language is new for KDE and will be officially supported in KDE4.2 but I want to try it before release on KDE4 system available for me - Intrepid. Any suggestions? I think
<booxter> that there is a file with available language options in the system somewhere, and the reason for my language miss is because I installed translations "by hand". Any thoughts?
<aaroncampbell_> Bauldrick: that's an empty file (except for a comment that says "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<sevenseeker1> I found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config, but was wondering if a full reconfig / reset of all xorg and hal related files was possible (to pretend I didn't upgrade) as I have no custom 'stuff' in xorg to keep or port
<nserat> ctrl+alt+Esc = killer window ......   not fount !!!!  kde4
<Bauldrick> aaroncampbell_: I don't know NetworkManager... but I think that file should have your routers IP address in it
<jussi01> How do I add things to the lancelot part menus?
<LuKe_US> Soooo.. Ok there are 2 folders... one is VMWare Tools.tar.gz the other is VMWare Tools.rpm  I chose the tar.gz folder and opened it with that ARK program..  It extracts the files.. and I see an Installer folder
<LuKe_US> Sound right so far?
<aaroncampbell_> Bauldrick: I added the name servers to that file and it works now, but will they stay there?
<Bauldrick> aaroncampbell_: not if that file is generated by networkmanager and networkmanager isn't telling it to do that. check networkmanager settings or use wicd (I like better - but who am I?)!!
<jpedroza> I am still having the issue where mouse clicks get dropped. I have checked Google and have seen some bugs, but none of the solutions worked for me. I can still move the cursor, and navigate with the keyboard, but no clcking.
<jpedroza> There are also no messages in dmesg, but I am not sure about the xorg logs
<jpedroza> Even unplugging the mouse and reinserting fails to restore functionality
<jpedroza> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<GillesMM> amsn is not in intrepid ?
<jpedroza> Can anyone tell me if there is a newer version of Quanta that doesn't require the KDE 3 kioslaves?
<jpedroza> Since there are no KDE 3 kioslaves in intrepid.
<sevenseeker2> ouch, got d/c: NetworkManager[5594]: segfaultat 6572662f ip b7db24fb sp bfb6c450 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.2[b7d5a000+b5000]
<jpedroza> or is there a way to use kde 3 kioslaves in KDE 4
<emilsedgh> jpedroza: ?? kioslaves are part of kdelibs i think
<emilsedgh> at least some basic ones like kio_http
<amews_aj> I configured xorg.conf with "DisplaySize	338	254	# 1280x960 96dpi", but even if I increase the sizes A LOT, the dpi is still shown as 98x96 when doing xdpyinfo | grep resolution. What is wrong?
<jpedroza> emilsedgh: I will install and see if that makes sftp function in Quanta...
<ActionParsnip> GillesMM: i believe it is
<ActionParsnip> GillesMM: sudo apt-get install amsn
<jussi01> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<jpedroza> emilsedgh: Looks like the sftp is still non-functional in Quanta, I get a malformed URL error if I try and open a file using sftp. It works fine in Dolphin. See Bug #271074
<GillesMM> emesene is amsn ?
<emilsedgh> jpedroza: ah, no idea then :)
<emilsedgh> jpedroza: but i was a quanta+ user myself but im more comfortable with kate now, give it a try.most of the quanta is kate
<ActionParsnip> GillesMM: i dunno, i use pidgin for all chats but i just tab completed amsn in yakuake
<LuKe_US> Yeah Pidgin is great
<LuKe_US> My personal fav,
<LuKe_US> Never used in in a Linux Enviro
<Knowbama> f
<Knowbama> ff
<Knowbama> f
<Knowbama> f
<Knowbama> f
<Knowbama> f
<Knowbama> f
<Knowbama> f
<Knowbama> f
<LuKe_US> Oh my gosh
<Bauldrick> Knowbama: is that some kinda lisp
<Knowbama> FUCK U
<ikonia> ahhh pici won the race
<exia_> can anyone say me plz how can i enter the directory if it's called for example "(2008) Sound Fiction" - it just doesnt let me open it (in shell of course)
<adz21c> hi, I can't seem to get a hold of gb.archive.ubuntu.com, anyone else have this issue?
<Pici> exia_: escape the spaces with backslashes or enclose the path with double quotes.
<stdin> or use <TAB>
<jpedroza> emilsedgh: Can kate manage a site at a project level, or just file level?
<Pici> exia_: ie.: cd (2008)\ Sound\ Fiction
<stdin> adz21c: yes, it's known. give it a few mins
<adz21c> stdin: ok, thanks
<exia_> Pici thanks!
<stdin> fwiw, the parentheses need backslashing too
<jpedroza> I am thinking I am going to try bluefish or screem
<sevenseeker2> LuKe_US: back now, have you gotten any farther?
<thismamacooks200> I made a package list using "dpkg --get-selections>ips" but "dpkg --set-selections<ips" isn't working
<emilsedgh> jpedroza: it supports sessions and file browser plugin
<OxDeadC0de> Update to all the users of the cpu frequency scaler plasmoid, there's a ruby version available now, I suggest you use that version. It works better and should be more stable without the python binding "bugs". Right click on desktop, add widgets, install new widgets, download from internet. It may require an "apt-get install libkorundum4-ruby1.8 libqt4-ruby libqt4-ruby1.8" to work
<sevenseeker2> plasmoid, not familiar with that... what are the binding bugs, btw?
<stdin> thismamacooks200:  sudo dpkg --set-selections < ips && sudo dselect-upgrade
<OxDeadC0de> sevenseeker: the python plasma bindings weren't released in 4.1 branch, they're still not finished, some missing methods etc, I think ubuntu backported those in particular
<OxDeadC0de> sevenseeker2: also sometimes the python version of the widget doesn't reload when plasma starts for me, that's another "bug"
<sevenseeker2> OxDeadCOde: oic, what all does plasmoid allow you to do?
<OxDeadC0de> sevenseeker2: cpu frequency scaling, set your cpu to Xmhz supported or change the governor to set it automatically (like ondemand, powersave, performance, conservative)
<stdin> why not use Guidance Power Manager?
<OxDeadC0de> that didn't let me set the frequency using the userspace governor
<sevenseeker2> OxDeadC0de: oh, so is this a replacement/competitor to the normal power manager?
<OxDeadC0de> it's a copy of the cpu frequency scaling applet available to gnome users
<OxDeadC0de> not as fancy though, just a drop down box version
<stdin> OxDeadC0de: you could file a but against it for adding the version
<stdin> and it's not a copy, both are just frontends
<OxDeadC0de> when I started it I said to myself, "I'm going to copy the functionality of the gnome cpu freq scaler applet", that's what I mean by copy
<sevenseeker2> stdin: is Guidance the default kde applet for powermanagement?  I have an icon but it is saying only 'Power Manager'
<stdin> sevenseeker2: should be there by default, try right-clicking it
<OxDeadC0de> I have kpowersave atm, but with it I can only set the governor, not the frequency with userspace governor, the other powermanager that came by default did the same for me
<stdin> and it's a "Good Thing" ™ that they have the same functionality
<sevenseeker2> just says, 'Power Manager' oh well, just was curious
<OxDeadC0de> stdin it is for me, when I'm watching a flash video fullscreen for example I don't need my cpu at 1.8ghz which all the governors want to set it to, 800mhz is fine for me
<stdin> even "Dynamic" ?
<OxDeadC0de> or when my computer starts to get to 100C I set it to 800mhz to keep from overheating
 * thismamacooks200 is installing dselect
<dvheumen> hi, could anyone try to reproduce the following crash (I'm trying to determine if it is config related) ... on any KDE window (border), right click, "Configure Window Behavior", Tab: Windows, Tab: Buttons, enable "Use custom titlebar button positions"
<fedebe> ca parle rancais ?
<thismamacooks200> stdin:ah! that gotem. its installing the packages now. thanks
<fedebe> francais
<stdin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fedebe> stdin> pas de kubuntu fr ...
<jpedroza> Looks like I will be in Bluefish until Quanta comes up to par with 4.1
<sevenseeker2> dvheumen: no crash here, I enabled and hit ok both with no crash
<sevenseeker2> dvheumen: 'Apply' and 'OK' (not enable)
<dvheumen> sevenseeker2: k, for me it crashed already before the 'tick' is shown in the box, tnx ... probably a config problem
<stdin> fedebe: écrire /join #kubuntu-fr
<MinusSeven> I installed an nvidia driver
<MinusSeven> ran he nvidia config, but the settings don't seem to get saved
<billyj> hello guys
<MinusSeven> when I reboot, it goes back to a different resolution
<billyj> Does anyone know something about  Wireless card intel 4965 AGN ?
<billyj> how could i turn it in monitor mode
<login_> alguem ai de fortaleza ?
<genii-around> !br | login_
<stdin> !bt
<ubottu> login_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stdin> !br
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt
<login_> what ?
<login_> heheheehe
 * genii-around hands stdin a coffee
 * stdin gluggs
<billyj> I eant it for aircrack
<billyj> I want it for aircrack
<binskipy2u> hey guys what is the command to save your kde taskbar , plasma settings?
<binskipy2u> after you get done setting it up the way you want
<joana> erfe
<billyj> joana apo pou eisai?
<stdin> just save your ~/.kde/ dir somewhere
<stdin> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<binskipy2u> kde plasma &&
<binskipy2u> something like that
<binskipy2u> that saves your current settings
<dvheumen> does anyone know how I can delete all the current KDE(3) settings?
<stdin> binskipy2u: huh? what would *start* plasma
<binskipy2u> no.. after you set it up the way you want
<binskipy2u> how do you save the way it looks
<aaroncampbell> I upgraded to 8.10, and my desktop wallpaper only shows on the left (main) monitor.  It used to show on both.  I have two 1680x1050 Dell monitors
<stdin> binskipy2u: it does automatically
<binskipy2u> i set up everything. something freezes.. i restart
<binskipy2u> and its back to original
<binskipy2u> it wont stay
<stdin> dvheumen: did you upgrade to intrepid yet?
<dvheumen> stdin: yeah I did ... (sorry, should've said that :P)
<dvheumen> stdin: but the current settings obviously cause some problems, so I want to make a fresh start (without reinstalling everything :P)
<stdin> dvheumen: then all the old settings would be upgraded to KDE 4 now, no way to separate them out
<exia_> can anyone tell me please how should I "disable Internet Sharing/NAT/firewall/ISP cache"? i guess its just NAT... cant launch shoutcast server for the internet, locally it works perfect
<dvheumen> stdin: but isn't there a way to delete all KDE settings (both of 3 and 4) so I can make a fresh start?
<stdin> dvheumen: if you want a clean start. logout and start a console session, then "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak". that will regenerate all the settings
<dvheumen> stdin: k, tnx :)
<OxDeadC0de> this looks like a bug with combobox's on the panel http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=75778153lx8.jpg , had it in the python one too
<stdin> you can then start adding things back if all goes well and see what the trouble was. or just start over
<OxDeadC0de> oops wrong chat room sry
<K`zan> Hi folks, there was a root console in one of the menus and it finally closed and now I can't find it, can someone tell me what the name of that application might be?  TMIA!
<exia_> can anyone tell me please how should I "disable Internet Sharing/NAT/firewall/ISP cache"? i guess its just NAT... cant launch shoutcast server for the internet, locally it works perfect
<amews_aj> Anyone who knows what to do about messed up fonts in wine? The text is just like a lot of random dots and lines.
<OxDeadC0de> k`zan if there isnt one you can always add one with gksu konsole as the command (or some other graphical su program)
<stdin> exia_: you probably have to forward some ports in your router
<K`zan> OxDeadC0de: I know I can do that, but I liked the setup for the root console, seems it just disappeared :-/.
<dvheumen> Is the KDE4 (Intrepid) application launcher button really an arrow???
<OxDeadC0de> dvheumen it is for me, because I changed it to an arrow (I use the lancelot menu typically,  but have both the regular and lancelot menus available on my panel)
<stdin> apparently, though I found removing it and adding it again restored it
<dvheumen> OxDeadC0de: I actually mean the original icon of the original menu, because it's the "previous" |< for me
<OxDeadC0de> very strange dvheumen, try stdin's suggestion, remove it and re-add it
<dvheumen> OxDeadC0de: that's after I started with a fresh config :D
<stdin> when I upgraded to intrepid I had 2 main panels, one was setup from my last KDE 4 install, and the other was the default panel. even with the default theme :p
<dvheumen> stdin: hehe, so I'm not the only one with the strange surprises, that's good to know :D
<sourcemaker> is there a release date for the next kde 4.1.3?
<alexei> hi, did anybody managed to get subpixel font rendering with *slight* or *medium* hinting in QT applications? My fonts come out always too thin as if full hinting was enabled.
<dvheumen> Well, thanks for the input everyone, I'm gonna fiddle around some more with the amazing surprises of KDE 4 :P
<alexei> OTOH gtk application handle this combination well
<patrick> sup sup sup
<aaroncampbell> Is there anyone that can walk me through some networking issues I'm having on the new 8.10
<Guest55800> what are ya trying to do
<oim> hi to every one
<Guest55800> im gonna start networking up my server to my workstation
<oim> my kdebluetooth 4 is not starting. how can  use my blutoth dongle
<OxDeadC0de> Partick you should do /nick somenickname to change it from Guest55800
<neoartifact> I converted to linux about 3.5 month ago and I have no intention of going back to windows lol
<neoartifact> just thought i would throw that in
<OxDeadC0de> glad to have you with us neoartificat ^^
<thedark_> what does the capture channel in kmix->Input represent?
<OxDeadC0de> your mic input?
<OxDeadC0de> thedark_ most likely mic input via alsa device
<thedark_> ok I have it unmuted and at max volume, why can't I record in audacity?
<thedark_> I have everything unmuted and at max volume
<OxDeadC0de> do you have pulseaudio running?
<thedark_> I don't know...what is pulseaudio?
<DrrtEgrrT> is anyone familiar with wine?
<marekt> hi can you helpwith vpn ?
<neoartifact> yeah i know wine
<OxDeadC0de> the dark_ try changing the audacity command to pasuspender audacity and try again
<OxDeadC0de> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<DrrtEgrrT> I can not get wine to run for anything
<OxDeadC0de> Drrtegrrt how did you install it?
<neoartifact> sometimes some windows apps wont run on a fresh wine install
<DrrtEgrrT> add/remove
<OxDeadC0de> I installed the repositories on winehq, gives a newer version
<DrrtEgrrT> trying to play spore
<neoartifact> i had to add libraries to my wine windows folder to get things to work
<DrrtEgrrT> win32 files
<thedark_> pasuspender not installed
<OxDeadC0de> and if you already had wine before, try renaming your old .wine folder
<thedark_> I guess I need to install it?
<OxDeadC0de> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12614
<OxDeadC0de> thedark_ never mind, you don't have pulseaudio installed that can't be the issue
<OxDeadC0de> drrtegrrt http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12614
<DrrtEgrrT> let me see.
<OxDeadC0de> neoartificat i didn't, wine automatically installs it's own native ones on a clean home folder, and a default registry, but I can add windows dll's and override the native ones to get more things to work "right(tm)" in it
<thedark_> agh I try every device to record in Audacity, have the input volume up, and it won't record anything from my Mic or my system!ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Mehrab> hey guys
<stephan> in 8.04 i could open a mp3 folder on a audio cd
<stephan> where is this gone on 8.10
<paradigm> I have a quick question, I'm sure it's asked a LOT...but I heard the 'rule of thumb' for the amount of swap is double your current RAM, anyone agree/disagree, and why?
<Mehrab> I can;t login to my kubuntu desktop. after logging in just a white screen can be seen
<stdin> stephan: do you have kdemultimedia-kio-plugins installed?
<stdin> paradigm: generally, but the larger the RAM the smaller the swap needs to be
<paradigm> stdin, I have 4g currently, so should I make 8g swap? Or?
<stdin> unless you want to be able to suspend to disk, then it needs to be at least the size of RAM
<stdin> if you want to suspend to disk (hibernate), then I'd say 5GB is a generous amount
<stdin> if not, then don't go over 2GB
<genii-around> If you want suspend-to-disk and perhaps are suspending it while using already the RAM size of your swap, is when you need that much
<stephan> stdin: yes its installed
<Mehrab> how can I deactivate my graphic driver in console mode?\
<stdin> stephan: try going to audiocd:/ in konqueror or dolphin then
<Slylias> How can I disable the internal wireless card on my laptop? (I have an external dongle I'd like to use instead)
<stdin> Slylias: sometimes there's a switch on the laptop, other times there's an option in the BIOS
<genii-around> Slylias: If for good, then look in your computer bios for an area like Peripherals   or so.
<stephan> stdin: yes that works, in 8.04 there was a "auto open" dialog which has done the correct thing, seams now broken
<stdin> if not then you can find out what driver it's using, then add it to the backlist
<Slylias> I ment a way to do it in ubuntu
<genii-around> Slylias: Then in the blacklist
<Slylias> but I'll reboot and check.
<paradigm> stdin, alright, thanks =)
<paradigm> Oh, can anyone give me a link/information on possibly resizing an already used NTFS partition, is this possible?
<stephan> paradigm: gparted
<Slylias_> Sorry, I got disconnected
<Slylias_> How do I blacklist the wifi card?
<aaroncampbell_> Is there anyone that could help me with some networking issues on 8.10?  I can't get nameservers to stay put.  I can only access things by IP
<genii-around> Slylias_: Find what driver it uses. Then add that driver name into the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Slylias_> okay, how do I find out what driver it uses?
<genii-around> Slylias_: That depends on what kind of card it is.
<paradigm> stephan: gparted?
<genii-around> Slylias_: In Konsole, what is the result of command:    lspci | grep Ethernet                 ?
<Slylias_> nothing
<Slylias_> no output
<Slylias_> oh, wait
<Slylias_> -ChanServ- [#kubuntu] Welcome to #kubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there. This channel is publicly logged. The official Ubuntu logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Slylias_> <-- DracNoc (n=DracNoc@ip-87-82-123-97.easynet.co.uk) has left #kubuntu ("Gone To Chat With Smurfs")
<Slylias_>  sims_ has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<Slylias_> <Slylias> How can I disable the internal wireless card on my laptop? (I have an external dongle I'd like to use instead)
<Slylias_> <-- holycow has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Slylias_> oops
<Slylias_> sorry
<hazzy> That's ok
<Mehrab> ﻿I've installed nvidia 173 driver, and now after working for some time I just have a white screen in my kubuntu 8,10 desktop
<Slylias_> 01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<Slylias_> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<Slylias_> Those are the entries
<Mehrab> any idea what should i do?
<genii-around> Slylias_: What make is the dongle one?
<marekt> hi i would be really thankful if somebody help me with pptp connection
<Slylias_> ALFA, with a realtek 8187 chipset
<paradigm> What is gparted?
<Slylias_> the marvell one listed is my wired connection
<Slylias_> the realtek one listed is the one I want to disable.
<stdin> 8185 uses rtl8180
<stdin> do blacklist that module
<stdin> 8187 uses rtl8187, so it should be ok to disable the other
<OxDeadC0de> DrrtEgrrt: this one says 1.0.1 works flawlessly on new wines, check out setting up the winehq repo for wine instead of using ubuntu's: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13839
<stephan> kde 4 is really slow here, i have already disabled effects but its still nothing compare to 3.5
<OxDeadC0de> I don't know stephan for me it uses about 5-10% of dual core 800mhz when idleing, not to bad for firefox, pidgin, and a few applets running
<OxDeadC0de> I use compiz too + nvidia drivers which eats some cpu
<hazzy> Eh, to be honest, I see no difference in speed from KDE 3.5
<northboy> ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿why I can't see anything in my kubuntu desktop? I just have a white screen
<OxDeadC0de> northboy Did it ever work for you? Did you just upgrade? is it a new user?
<OxDeadC0de> does it work for new users?
<DrrtEgrrT> Im working on this now.
<northboy> ﻿OxDeadC0de: Im using it for ssome day, I think this is because of installing nvidia 173 driver today
<OxDeadC0de> I use 177
<stdin> northboy: did you have desktop effects enabled before installing the driver?
<stephan> OxDeadC0de: its a 1.6ghz centrino here
<vasilisa>  in konqueror, using kde4, is it impossible to right-click/delete folders on the navigation panel? :/
<OxDeadC0de> stephan 800-1600mhz turion x2 tl-56 here
<OxDeadC0de> er, 800-1800mhz I mean
<stdin> vasilisa: navigation panel?
<vasilisa> stdin: The left pane, using konq as a file browser
<northboy> ﻿stdin: I did it one time and exactly the same thing happened, but after that I disabled desktop effect
<vasilisa> it used to let me right-click and delete till i installed Intrepid
<stdin> vasilisa: there's only one display in the window, the file display. how did you enable that panel?
<vasilisa> settings>show navigation panel ?
<stephan> is there a why to hide dock icons like in 3.5 ?
<vasilisa> used to be under view, now its under settings
<paradigm> Is gparted safe? Will there be damage to my NTFS partition?
<stdin> northboy: make sure it's disabled by looking in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc and searching for "[Compositing]" and "Enabled=false"
<vasilisa> kde on hardy used konqueror with this browser by default.
<stephan> paradigm: always backup important data before formatting
<stephan> paradigm: ther is alway a hance that you loose all your data
<vasilisa> paradigm: Yeah, though you'll usually be fine. just better safe than sorry
<stdin> vasilisa: hmm, apparently it's not possible then. you could file a bug at http://bugs.kde.org if you want it back
<northboy> ﻿stdin: I've just checked it
<paradigm> stephan: well, beyond the annoyance of installing programs and what not again, I have no 'important data' on there. all of my work stuff is on a USB stick
<vasilisa> stdin: >.< So they just , took it out?
<paradigm> Alright, I'll go through with it
 * paradigm fingers crossed.
<vasilisa> stdin: I also cant right-click archives and say 'extract here' in konq anymore
<steinar> noen som skriver norsk
<stdin> vasilisa: it wasn't "taken out", just not added to the KDE 4 version
<aaroncampbell_> Is there anyone that could help me with some networking issues on 8.10?  I can't get nameservers to stay put.  I can only access things by IP
<vasilisa> i see...
<vasilisa> ugh, but dolphin is just so unattractive.
<vasilisa> i guess i'll set it as my standard browser again. *sigh*
<stdin> dolphin is not so bad, it's quite a decent file manager
<stdin> you just have to give it a chance
<vasilisa> im really fast in konqueror, especially at sorting image files. but i dont really have a choice i suppose
<stdin> konqueror, in fact, uses dolphin under the covers to display it's file management
<northboy> stdin: do you know the exact name of the package: nvidia 173 driver? maybe uninstalling it would solve the problem
<sevenseeker2> if I want to scrap my xorg.conf and regen it from scratch, is the best method to run 'dpkg --configure xorg'?
<stdin> northboy: nvidia-glx-173 ?
<OxDeadC0de> northboy can't you just uninstall from jokcey?
<OxDeadC0de> jockey*
<northboy> ﻿OxDeadC0de: what is jockey?
<OxDeadC0de> northboy in a console type: jockey-kde
<vasilisa> stdin: BTW, maybe you can help me figure out why i have to use xbindkeys for keyboard shortcuts? KDE's daemons simply dont work at all.
<northboy> ﻿OxDeadC0de: aha, ok, Im going to try it
<stdin> sevenseeker2: "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" may work
<northboy> stdin: thanks, I'm gonna try it
<sevenseeker2> stdin: thanks
<andrei_> hello, i had some problems with kubuntu install. I want to install it on a special partition with grub on it. (hd0,4) or sda5 gave me an error.  Why not usr the gtk installer during the install, it works better...
<stdin> vasilisa: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/253337
<paradigm> I just tried to resize my partition with gparted and it wouldn't let me, I got an error?
<vasilisa> stdin: oh, its a known bug. so i guess i'll just wait oni t
<vasilisa> at least xhotkeys is fantastic
<vasilisa> er xbindkeys
<stdin> should hopefully be fixed in the next point release of KDE
<aaroncampbell_> Is there anyone that could help me with some networking issues on 8.10?  I can't get nameservers to stay put.  I can only access things by IP
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf you can add a line with "prepend domain-name-servers <IP of DNS server>;" to add a permanent DNS server to use
<paradigm> I just attempted to resize my NTFS, and give myself 25g of space to install ubuntu, however it said there was an error and the operation couldn't be completed?
<aaroncampbell_> stdin:
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: I'll do that for now.  Seems like I should be able to0 configure them somewhere, but knewtowrkconfigure or whatever it's called seems mostly useless
<KDesk> Is not possible to install amarok-kde4 and amarok 1.4 at the same time?
<aaroncampbell_> It doesn't seem to do anything
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: that is the place to configure it actually, dhcp overwrites /etc/resolv.conf every time it's run
<stdin> not very friendly of it
<vasilisa> stdin: Crud, dolphin crashes just trying to open a picture....
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi
<Alan_Lockwood> Is someone here using Kubuntu 8.10?
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: so once I modify the file, what do I need to do to make it take effect?
 * sevenseeker2 raises hand
<Alan_Lockwood> I cant keep 1280 x 1024 :(
<vasilisa> Alan_Lockwood: I am. First time im bleeding edge... maybe wasnt such a good idea huh
<Alan_Lockwood> lol
<Alan_Lockwood> maybe not
<sevenseeker2> same here, I upgraded to test... oh well
<vasilisa> everything crashes for me, code blocks cant pop up windows, hot keys downt work... yeah, im considering downgrading until its matured a bit
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: also, are the servers space separated?  I restarted networking, but still no-dice
<Alan_Lockwood> does anyone know why 8.10 is so animated? I uninstaled Compiz, but it still not using Kwin.
<vasilisa> Alan_Lockwood: The special effects in kde4 have to be turned off. t
<vasilisa> Alan_Lockwood: They're built into it :P
<Alan_Lockwood> where?
<vasilisa> Alan_Lockwood: I forget, but i think its in system settings... hang on
<vasilisa> yeah appearance
<vasilisa> wait no... where was that
<JontheEchidna> desktop affects are in the desktop section
<KDesk> KDE 4 has nice effect without composition.
<vasilisa> ah!
<KDesk> 4.1..
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: it should be separated by spaces, yes. try "sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0" (replacing eth0 with the interface)
<vasilisa> Alan_Lockwood: System settings / desktop
<Alan_Lockwood> ok, ty
<vasilisa> Alan_Lockwood: Turn off the effects there if they annoy you. they annoyed me, so i had to turn em off. 1 gig of memory and a 1.5 gz processor
<vasilisa> Alan_Lockwood: I cant be too flashy
<hazzy> Something that had always bugged me about KDE was that there wasn't a lot of room on the task bar for open windows, is there any way to display them in columns?
<Alan_Lockwood> Ok, Desktop effects are down now =)
<vasilisa> stdin: How do you set what dolphin opens files with?
<brandon__> I have Kubuntu 8.10 amd_64 and am having problems with my nvidia geforce 6100 graphics card.
<brandon__> Everytime I enable it I just get a black screen when I reboot.
<brandon__> Can anyone help?
<vasilisa> brandon__: Just run envy-ng. its in the repos. i hate setting graphics up, so i let that program do it
<stdin> vasilisa: System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations
<vasilisa> brandon__: it'll go grab drivers, install them, reboot
<brandon__> Thanks, I will try that
<vasilisa> stdin: ... oh it uses the system settings. Ok, well, any way to do a right-click "extract" in dolphin?
<brandon__> I have the drivers, and nvidia settings, but when I reboot I just get a black screen and I am a NOOB! lol
<vasilisa> brandon__: at least you're not trying to do it with an ati
<brandon__> If that is the same version of envy that I tried last night, it does the same thing
<brandon__> lol no doubt
<vasilisa> download envy from the repos. envy-ng
<vasilisa> it usually just works
<brandon__> I will try now.
<vasilisa> n.n
<stdin> vasilisa: not sure
<stdin> vasilisa: maybe they know in #kde ?
<vasilisa> stdin: nobody ever answers me in #kde ;)
<stdin> they never will unless you ask ;)
 * stdin is in a "proverb" mood
<vasilisa> stdin: I did X) only the crickets reply
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: that command seemed to fix the name servers, but it killed my static IP, and I can't figure out how to put it back
<sevenseeker2> does anyone know if a) webex works on ubuntu, and b) if not, a good alternative?
<jpedroza> !kdewebdev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdewebdev
<seba_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jpedroza> is anyone aware of a channel for the KDEWebDev package?
<stdin> aaroncampbell_: how did you set the static address? KNetworkManager asks for a DNS server when setting a manual IP
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: I set it in 8.04, when knetworkmanager worked for me :|
<aaroncampbell_> I think I got it back now...I restarted networking and it came back... DNS stayed
<stdin> aaroncampbell: if it doesn't come back another time, you can just "echo nameserver <IP Address> | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf" too add a name server
<stdin> and it should take effect immediately
<brandon__> vasilisa I am getting the same black screen. I think I can change the xorg.conf file, but I need one to look at to make sure I have it right.
<vasilisa> brandon__: well i dunno anything beyond using envy, i hate that stuff ;)
<brandon__> vasilisa I am beginning to hate it as well.
<brandon__> does anyone else have any help to offer on this?
<brandon__> It would be greatly appreciated
<scandune> hi
<aaroncampbell_> stdin: yep, after a reboot everything's broke again (eth0 & eth1 are both enabled, eth0 should not be and there are no name servers)
<aaroncampbell_> There's got to be a permanent solution
<scandune> did u wiki it?
<patrick> hey everyone
<scandune> hi patrick
<aluno> /echo aa
<aluno> oii
<Guest65108> i have a quick Q, with kubuntu 8.10, nvidia drivers 177 and compiz, the graphics are fairly slow on a 8800GT
<Guest65108> is there any way to make it snappier?
<aluno> change your nvidia ;)
<Guest65108> on hardy it was way faster
<scandune> or write ur own driver :)
<scandune> 8.10 is still going to be slow cuz it just came out
<Guest65108> ok
<scandune> give it a while and more of the kinks will work out
<Guest65108> i managed to make it bearable by installing compiz-icon and setting loose binding to on, and indirect rendering to on
<cuznt> is the card configured correctly?
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guest65108> its still teary when moving windows, but at least the applications now open faster and min-maximise faster
<aluno> HELLO
<scandune> i tried 8.10 out for a day then switched back
<scandune> my sound wasnt working :(
<aluno> look on your weboage fabrication
<scandune> RAWR
<Guest65108> how can i configure the nvidia card?
<Guest65108> i have nvidia x server config applet
<Guest65108> not sure about cli based configs
<cuznt> it would seem something is amiss.
<Guest65108> hey scandune, have you set all your sound device entries to ALSA?
<ubuntu_> how many sound cards are soported by hardy ubuntu ?
<cuznt> mine is good
<scandune> nvidia conf
<cuznt> i have gforce5500
<Guest65108> k
<scandune> i think
<scandune> cuz with ati cards its aticonf
<cuznt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aluno> !sound
<scandune> yeah i made sure my sound was working before i degraded
<scandune> is ubittu a bot?
<scribbles> I setup apache2 to use port 8080 and 80 is blocked by comcast. locahost:8080 shows the default It Works! page but my external ip:8080 doesn't work. I forwarded in my router to this port and even turned off my firewall to see and it still doesn't work? what gives?
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah new desktop http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/Desktop.jpg?t=1225838682
<ubuntu_> alsa is soporting all soud cards ? hellou ? because i listen mpr files and try to speak on skyp eans is not working...sow the codecs are not sow good or maybe my sound card is not soported ?
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<scandune> lol yum
<scandune> ehh that desktop is ugly
<ubuntu_> SUNT SI ROMANI PE AICI ?
<Guest9229> i had loads of problems with sound in ubuntu 8.04. sometimes its good to set everything to alsa, and sometimes it's good to dedicate an application solely to OSS
<ActionParsnip> scandune: default kwin with some running apps
<Guest9229> i have a text reader that uses OSS
<alesan> hi the other day somebody pointed me to an howto how to install KDE 3.5 on ubuntu 8.10
<alesan> it was in a forum or something
<alesan> can you help me to retrieve that?
<scandune> yeah i see that
<scandune> i just dont care for the backgrount
<Guest9229> lol i have gnome and kde installed, i went back to gnome sorry.. :D  KDE apps lag sometimes
<alesan> Guest85697, me too I went to gnome now
<alesan> but still I think KDE 3.5 was better than gnome
<scandune> haha did u google it?
<aaroncampbell> I restarted my system after working on a networking issue I had (upgraded to 8.10 earlier today), and now I can't get desktop effects to turn on.  I go to Application->System->Desktop Effects, change it to standard and click apply, but nothing happens
<alesan> while kde4 is like windows vista
<Guest9229> hey is 7553 fps in glxgears good?
<ActionParsnip> alesan: im a fan of fluxbox
<aaroncampbell> It was working about 10 minutes ago, rotating cube and all
<aaroncampbell> just how I had it in 8.04
<Guest9229> i got an intel core duo 6550
<ActionParsnip> alesan: kde4 is lighter in ram ive heard
<Guest9229> 8800GT
<alesan> ActionParsnip, and? I have 4GB of RAM
<Guest9229> i heard kde was rough on ram
<ActionParsnip> alesan: good for you, still leaves more resources for more apps
<alesan> KDE4 is simply unusable, you cannot even place the quick lanugh buttons on the taskbar
<alesan> launch
<aluno> and have any core two duo express.. 12mb cache, using two hdd 1tr only raid 1
<ActionParsnip> alesan: works for me :)
<ActionParsnip> alesan: just dont use kwin and you are ok
<ActionParsnip> alesan: you are refering to kwin not kde with the quicklaunch stuffs
<alesan> ActionParsnip, yes I want KDE3.5 (with dolphin uninstalled of course)
<Guest9229> whats wrong with dolphin?
<scandune> so here is a ? i got i have icons that i have downloaded and put them in my./icon folder. how do i apply these to my current theme since when i go to the system> preferences> appearance> customize it wont install them since there is no package installer
<alesan> Guest85697, what is wrong with konqueror I would say
<Guest9229> its got ftp and is quicker than naut'
<ActionParsnip> alesan: Guest9229: both suck, use command line
<ActionParsnip> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Guest9229> ok, some people have been ripping into me about using the cli for file management instead of using a gui file manager
<Guest9229> why is it that i feel that using cli for that purpose is shit slow.. lol
<Dragnslcr> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<scandune> LIES
<scandune> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: you'll probably find the people are well versed
<Guest9229> sorry about language
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: i use cli for file management and have a billion scripts to do stuff stupidly fast
<runpain2> i am running Ubuntu under kde desktop and cant see a icon for my internet connection in the panel on bottom how can i get it to show either ethernet or wireless when they are connected
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: but ive been in linux a while and these have amassed over many many years
<runpain2> i am running Ubuntu under kde desktop and cant see a icon for my internet connection in the panel on bottom how can i get it to show either ethernet or wireless when they are connected
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: do you mean network manager or just the webbrowser
<scandune> right click on the panel and click add
<runpain2> network manager
<Guest9229> hmmm, so with cli, you sort of have to remember the whole path
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: run knetworkmanager
<Guest9229> like when copying files, you gotta know the path string.. i usually forget it fairly easily lol
<Guest9229> i have a pea brain lol
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: no most is abstracted, plus you have tab completion to help loads
<Guest9229> hmm
<Guest9229> i must learn more about cli
<scandune> if you forget you should be able to navigate through the dir/ ls command
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: well you gotta click the folder names, I just type a bit of it and press tab
<Guest9229> im a web developer and i need to shave time anywhere possible
<Guest9229> so cli sounds good to me
<runpain2>  knetworkmanager dont have it installed
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: its what suits you
<david__> Hello does anyone know how to fix the into song in 8.10? Mine plays partially I was hoping to fix it.
<Guest9229> yeah true
<ActionParsnip> runpain2: sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: like everything in any OS
<scandune> go into system>preferences>sound
<Guest9229> i moved from windows to linux, and so far i love it because i dont feel guilty using pirate windows software.. lol!
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: very little paid software in linux
<Guest9229> its oem windows, but i install it on every other computer
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: it might not suit the requirement of the system
<david__> I don't see preferences
<scandune> in the upper pannel?
<ubuntu_> oem windows is not a russian product ?
<DarkSmoke> lol
<scandune> its the first one down from system
<ubuntu_> guest 9229
<scandune> what do u mean u dont see it
<DarkSmoke> the russia mafia released it ? :P
<ubuntu_> not the rmafia , lol
<Guest9229> oh yeah?
<vasilisa> Anyone know how to fix dolphin crashing every time you try to move files?
<Guest9229> lolool
<vasilisa> pretty bad bug
<ardchoille> is there any way to get Kate to "use system colors" in Hardy?
<Guest9229> nah it says dell when you install it
<vasilisa> Specifically, its only when there's a preview window open. My guess is its seg faulting because its trying to load the picture as its moved
<Guest9229> its windows vista
<ubuntu_> hey, sombody knows why , now mwwnitme i install hardy heron , i have this problem "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed"
<david__> scandune: Sorry but the sound area has nothing for the intro song
<Guest9229> i always call it windows crapsta (crap is not a swear word, its a gambling machine and you gamble your livelyhood when using vista)
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: i acn see the colour setings in kate settings
<scandune> there should be a sound tab
<scandune> in the sounds section
<scandune> in that section you can config ur system sounds
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: yeah, I just need to get in there and set them, too bad it doesn't respect system colors like other apps
<david__> the advanced
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: how about kwrite instead
<ubuntu_> An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed
<ubuntu_> why ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: if you dont like it, dont install it
<scandune> try from the main server not the cd
<ubuntu_> whell i"m installing ubuntu
<scandune> or is the cd inserted????
<ubuntu_> right now
<david__> scandune: I see one called backend
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: add the cd as a repo in synaptic
<ubuntu_> and?
<Guest9229> ActionParsnip: yeah i'm not going to install it. It's a 10GB virus.
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubuntu_> guest9229 why do you say that ? 10 gb of virus ?
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: That's be good as long as kwrite can have a tabed ui. I tend to have dozens of files open in an editor
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: give it a whirl
<david__> is it possible to change the startup song?
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: it can be uninstalled
<ubuntu_> what is a repo ¿
<Guest9229> vista = 10GB installed (roughly) and it downloads viruses, regardless of what antivirus software you have
<Guest9229> so vista is like a trojan
<ubuntu_> vista is a big shit , sombody just buy a pc today and get a virus hehehhehe
<ActionParsnip> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ubuntu_> whit vista installed
<Guest9229> open your browser, naively download an innocent looking file, run it, and suffer the consequences
<ActionParsnip> just buy systems with no OS
<Jed_84> hello everyone
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: is there a way to have a tabbed ui in kwrite?
<Guest9229> with linux, the chances of it happening is 0.00000001%
<Jed_84> is there any "Cube" effect for KWin4 like Cube effect in Compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: theres that user protection system installed which helps. just dont be a windows idiot and run everything as administrator
<ubuntu_> yes , u buy a sistem whit no os and u cannot install other exept vista with the new bios made just for vista ;)
<KDesk> When I delete a file in amarok a message apears: "could not start process unable to create io-slave: klauncher said unknown protocol trash" in Intrepid, what can I do?
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: there are linux virii, dont be fiooled
<Guest9229> yes i am aware of that
<aaroncampbell_> I restarted my system after working on a networking issue I had (upgraded to 8.10 earlier today), and now I can't get desktop effects to turn on.  I go to Application->System->Desktop Effects, change it to standard and click apply, but nothing happens
<Guest9229> but not as many as windoze
<tara_> cià
<aaroncampbell_> Also, all my network stuff is broke again (eth0 & eth1 are both enabled, eth0 should not be and there are no name servers)
<david__> Hi Tara
<aaroncampbell_> Anyone know what to do?
<tara_> hi
<ActionParsnip> KDesk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285133&page=5
<tara_> i'm new here
<david__> I am too
<Guest9229> hahaha id rather type my password everytime than run everything as admin
<tara_> is the first time i connect here
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: theer are vastly more vulnerabilities in software though
<KDesk> ActionParsnip: I have already googled...
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<david__> are you new to linux?
<ubuntu_> well i think many of us are new in linux :P
<tara_> i use it from some months
<tara_> i started with ubuntu 8.04
<ubuntu_> good choise
<tara_> now i'm from a montyh with kubuntu
<david__> me to
<ActionParsnip> KDesk: i got no idea then as thats all i was gonna do
<ubuntu_> i must restart go go go
<david__> do you have 8.10 now?
<KDesk> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks anyway :)
<tara_> yes
<ActionParsnip> KDesk: does a reboot help?
<david__> how do you like it?
<tara_> i like it a lot
<david__> me too
<tara_> i have some problems with webcam drivers
<tara_> that's all
<david__> a little buggy though
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | tara_
<ubottu> tara_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KDesk> ActionParsnip: nop, I have this problem since Intrepid, I think Amarok need some kde 3 libs or apps.
<tara_> and sometimes dunno
<Guest9229> webcams are a beach
<tara_> maybe cause my pc is really old
<tara_> well
<tara_> it get crazy
<Guest9229> i used a rather interesting set of drivers to get my cam working
<ActionParsnip> KDesk: amarok                                     2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3                           versatile and easy to use audio player for K
<ActionParsnip> KDesk: runs great for me
<ActionParsnip> KDesk: dpkg -l | grep -i amar
<KDesk> ActionParsnip: the same version.
<Guest9229> the cam drivers are called "gspca"
<tara_> philisp spc 710 nc
<tara_> i searched but i didnt find nothing in the past
<tara_> my cam remained dark
<david__> Does anyone know how to access the intro wav file?
<tara_> really dark
<linux_> oi galera!
<cuznt> creative cams rarely work vs they are supposed to
<ActionParsnip> KDesk: try sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install amarok
<ActionParsnip> david__: how do you mean intro wav?
<david__> ActionParsnip: When you open Kubuntu and you hear sound jingle mine cuts out too short
<ActionParsnip> david__: try: sudo find / -name *.wav
<OxDeadC0de> mine seems to cut off as soon as pulseaudio starts
<tara_> bye all
<tara_> viva linuc
<tara_> linux
<tara_> fanculo bill gates
<david__> bye tara
<tara_> cià
<Guest9229> lol.. i got virtualbox running with windows xp, for photoshop purposes, and windoze crashed.. so I turned off the virtual machine and rebooted.. problem solved. all without leaving linux.. beautiful
<Guest9229> see ya
<Guest9229> windows inherently needs loads of reboots.. i have a linux server that has been running non-reboot for about 2 months now
<edt> in 8.10 how do you set the taskbar to autohide and only appear when the lower edge of the screen is touched?
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: photoshop runs in wine and cedega
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: i have professional sql servers at work with 2 years uptime
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: running win 2003
<david__> OxDeadC0de: Mine does it the same way
<edt> ActionParsnip all up to date with the latest security patches?
<ActionParsnip> edt: waiting for a decent time to reboot after sp2
<aaroncampbell> I'm trying to enable desktop effects, which was working about an hour ago, but nothing happens.  I tried running desktop-effects-kde4 from the cli and enabling "standard effects" (clicking apply) and here is what it said: http://paste2.org/p/96993
<tacosarecool> Lol all this time
<aaroncampbell> Anyone know what's wrong?
<tacosarecool> The problem with my sound is I just had to mute something
<edt> I find, that while many oses can go long times between reboot, its usually not a good idea.  At my office we try to schedule reboots every three to four months, never waiting more than a year...
<linux_> hello!
<Guest9229> yeah i had photoshop running in wine
<Guest9229> but it's not quite the same
<Guest9229> theres a few bugs
<Guest9229> in virtualbox its really smooth, almost like im using windows installed on a physical machine
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: im a gimp fan :)
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: do you have 3d accelleration?
<Guest9229> hahaha yeah
<Guest9229> gimp is good
<aaroncampbell> ActionParsnip: I should
<Guest9229> i got gimpshop the other day to help me gradually make the transition
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: glxinfo | gre -i direct
<Guest9229> i have to use flash cs3 as well though so hence why i use virtual windows
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: you got direct rendering?
<aaroncampbell> ActionParsnip: direct rendering: Yes
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: cool
<david__> some of my sound programs work and some don't
<Guest9229> vmware and the rest work horrible compared to VBose
<Guest9229> its amazingly good
<aaroncampbell> ActionParsnip: I used to be able to enable effects by going to Application->System->Desktop Effects, change it to standard and click apply, but now nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: all i can suggest is: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> Guest9229: id disagree but i guess it varys
<Guest9229> yeah it does
<chrisruls00> Is there anyway on 8.10 to o back to the old adept manager? I liked it better.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | david__
<ubottu> david__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest9229> vmware works fine on my other comp
<Guest9229> windows is quite smooth
<aaroncampbell> ActionParsnip: and then how do I use it to enable effects?
<Guest9229> but VB works good on it also
<JontheEchidna> chrisruls00: nope, depends too deeply on KDE3
<DarkSmoke> Guest85697: tried playin' call of duty 4?
<DarkSmoke> :p
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: run ccsm in konsole
<Guest9229> all depends on the virtualisation extension on the processor
<DarkSmoke> you'll be playin' like a ship in a desert
<DarkSmoke> :p
<chrisruls00> ok, well I'm trying to install the new beta 96 driver for nvidia and I can't find it in the new one.
<aaroncampbell> ActionParsnip: I used that to adjust all the settings before, but the problem is...I don't know how to turn them on.  Once they're on, I can adjust them
<ActionParsnip> DarkSmoke: games in vms is not gonna perform well, cod runs ok in wine / cedega
<ActionParsnip> DarkSmoke: there may be a linux installer for it
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: compiz --replace &
<DarkSmoke> ActionParsnip: at the loss of graphics, smoothen smoke edges and long field(or what is it called) must be disbabled for it to work
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<aaroncampbell> ActionParsnip: will that be permanent, or will I need to do that after any reboot?
<david__> ubottu: I don't see that I have 8.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> aaroncampbell: add a bash script to run it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<JontheEchidna> that sound macro is outdated...
<ActionParsnip> !br > linux_
<ubottu> linux_, please see my private message
<mn> what is kwrapper?
<edt> In 8.10 how do you set the taskbar to autohide and only appear when the lower edge of the screen is touched?
<JontheEchidna> edt: you can't do that with KDE 4.1, you will be able to in KDE 4.2
<edt> JontheEchidna guess I wait for 4.2 before switching - thanks for the answer
<JontheEchidna> yup, no problem
<edt> kvm is great for testing new dists
<eduardo__> necesito ayuda
<eduardo__> en español
<jussi01> !es | eduardo__
<ubottu> eduardo__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mojo_risin> how can I set the sound to USB output in Kubuntu?
<condon> I know some channels don't like having links posted, is it OK to post a link to an screenshot segment I've uploaded that I have a question about?
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: system settings - sounds - set the priority you want
<jussi01> condon: thats fine
<jussi01> condon: just dont spam us :)
<Mojo_risin> jussio1: in the hardware tab?
<condon> Wouldn't ever
<jussi01> condon: thanks for asking though :)
<aaroncampbell> What happened to the quick launch in 8.10?
<condon> http://s56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/mmould03/?action=view&current=WheredTheyGo.jpg
<jussi01> aaroncampbell: what do you mean by quick launch?
<condon> Can someone tell me whe my icons do this?
<condon> it's constant
<nejode> eduardo__: la mayoría de los canales ubuntu y kubuntu también están localizados por país: #ubuntu-ve, #ubuntu-ar, #ubuntu-co, etc
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: that applet that had the tiny launcher icons for apps
<condon> When I open a new ap, they go back to normal, (all but the network status icon, it just stays black)
<jussi01> condon: yeah, thats a known bug afaik
<JontheEchidna> aaroncampbell: let's just say you wouldn't want to use it in its current state. Should be much better (and included) in kde 4.2
<aaroncampbell> jussi01: I used to have icons for my most used programs next to my KDE button (thunderbird, firefox, Komodo IDE, etc)
<condon> oh, ok.  Hopefuly a fix in 4.1.3?
<JontheEchidna> aaroncampbell: if you really want it you can download it from kde-look.org and compile it
<Mojo_risin> jussio1: the audio device combo doesn't include any usb option
#kubuntu 2008-11-05
<aaroncampbell> uh oh, I was looking through widgets to try to see if it was there, and now my KDE button is gone :|
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: which version are you in?
<Mojo_risin> jussio1: gutsy
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: ahh, old one
<Mojo_risin> well... :)
<aaroncampbell> JontheEchidna: that's a bummer.  I used it a LOT, and I don't see any kind of replacement either
<Mojo_risin> but it's KDE 3 yes
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: not sure if it has this, but try in terminal: asoundconf list
<JontheEchidna> aaroncampbell: you can drag icons to the panel, but they're sorta big imo
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: then: asoundconf set-default-card <cardname>
<Mojo_risin> jussio1: let me try
<aaroncampbell> JontheEchidna: Drag to the panel from where?
<JontheEchidna> aaroncampbell: the menu
<JontheEchidna> application launcher thingy
<aaroncampbell> JontheEchidna: doesn't work for me
<JontheEchidna> doesn't work?
 * JontheEchidna finds it's easier to land the drop if you drag the icon to the very top of the panel
 * genii hands jussi01 a coffee
<Mojo_risin> jussio1: didn't work :(
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: what does it say?
<Mojo_risin> nothing..
<Mojo_risin> no error but no sound also
<Mojo_risin> just PC sound
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: you need to restart the app after that
<Mojo_risin> jussio1: now it crashes
<Mojo_risin> tried with kaffeine and amarok
<jussi01> ouch
<jussi01> Mojo_risin: Im not sure - gutsy is old and I cant remember how it works
<Mixed_--_> anybody knows where the "network-script" folder is located in ubuntu or what is its equivalent??
<Mojo_risin> jussio1: ok, thanks anyway :)
<stdin> Mixed_--_: /etc/network/ probably
<Mixed_--_> stdin, how would I configure a static NIC??
<dwidmann> I've got a SATA DVD drive, how can I set the speed manually (it's going at full pace ... I'd like to slow it down. Seems like hdparm won't work)
<TimmyMac> Hey, gang...I'm having a weird display issue.  I'm not even sure where to start poking around.
<TimmyMac> Screenshots here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098760.msg154013#msg154013
<stdin> Mixed_--_: see 'man interfaces' or use KNetowrkManager
<Mixed_--_> stdin: thanks for pointing me at the right direction
<dwidmann> TimmyMac: hmm, on an off chance, try disabling usplash and restarting
<stdin> Mixed_--_: KNetworkManager is the easiest way, 'man interfaces' has an example you can basically just steal. I'd try KNetworkManager first
<red22> kde freezes about 5 seconds after logging in... i see the desktop and then it just freezes and then nothing responds to mouse clicks... (i ctl-alt-bckspace then log into gnome, which is working as usual).  how can i get kde working again please?
<Guest37963> Hi im having issues setting up my monitors resalution,my monitors defualt is 1440x900 yet when kubuntu runs in this mode it casues me to loose the left/right parts of my screen making my kde menu dissapeer. when running in lower resolutions my graphics are not as good
<TimmyMac> dwidmann:  I can try that.  Of course, it's not doing it now.  Only happens sometimes.
<red22> kde is freezing after logging in.. how can i try to find what program is causing this?  help pls.  tired of reading online docs but couldn't figure out what's wrong..
<sd32> my startup sound quits 2 seconds into playing, is there any way to fix this?
<Guest37963> Hi im having issues setting up my monitors resalution,my monitors defualt is 1440x900 yet when kubuntu runs in this mode it casues me to loose the left/right parts of my screen making my kde menu dissapeer. when running in lower resolutions my graphics are not as good
<uten> hey
<uten> anyone in here install kde 4.2 from trunk?
<tacosarecool> I use kde 4.1.2
<tacosarecool> I think
<uten> tacosarecool:  4.1.2 comes with kubuntu 8.10 but i want to install 4.2 from trunk
<uten> I followed http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<uten> but I am having problems
<tacosarecool>  Trunk is frozen for feature commits that are not listed in the  planned feature document. Only bugfixes and the code implementing the listed features are to be committed. The feature list also closes today. Features not already finished or listed on the planned features page will have to wait until KDE 4.3.
<tacosarecool> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<Mixed_--_> stdin:  thank you for your help, i figured out, im not using the GUI
<vasilisa> How do I save 1024 x 768 resolution? Every time i relog it hops back into a higher resolution until i click "display" again. My eyes ar ekilling me from that high rez
<Guest37963> Hi im having issues setting up my monitors resalution,my monitors defualt is 1440x900 yet when kubuntu runs in this mode it casues me to loose the left/right parts of my screen making my kde menu dissapeer. when running in lower resolutions my graphics are not as good
<sd32> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Guest37963> ^^would i still have this problem if i swithced to another distro?
<vasilisa> I wish everything was smaller instead of relying on this high resolution. Not everyone has good eyes
<vasilisa> mine burn when i look at high res screens, even flat panels
<Guest37963> vasilisa: i know what  you mean im having res issues too,excpet mine are a bit different. im forced to use a res that makes everything wicked blurry :P
<vasilisa> Guest37963: In the display menu it has some stupid "auto" setting that it forces.
<vasilisa> its not in xorg. i dunno where they hid it
<Guest37963> i have 3 computers running off the smae internet,is ther some way to regualte how much bandwidth they use?
<genii> Guest37963: Pretty much any hardware you have difficulty with in one version of linux you will have difficulty in any other version. Some more commercial versions like Xandros have marginally better support but thats about it.
<vasilisa> i cant stand anything above 1024x768...
<vasilisa> ugh
<[buRn]> adept is now working in read-only mode, how to restore adept to func propertly?
<scribbles> I setup apache2 to use port 8080 as 80 is blocked by comcast. Locahost:8080 shows the default It Works! page but my external ip:8080 doesn't work. I portforwarded my router to this machine and even turned off my firewall to see and it still doesn't work? Nmap is showing that 8080 is open for http-proxy. I plan on using DynDNS but that :8080 doesn't work and neither does my external ip:8080.
<[buRn]> adept is now working in read-only mode, how to restore adept to func propertly?
<edt> anyone else geting sig 11 with adept in 8.10
<[buRn]> adept is now working in read-only mode, how to restore adept to func propertly?
<kuadhual> hi all.....
<kuadhual> can anybody help me with keyboard ma[[ing
<kuadhual> mapping
<cuznt> !keyboard mapping
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cuznt> !mapping
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mapping
<cuznt> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<nejode> scribbles: dis you forward port 80 to 8080 in the router?
<kuadhual> some how if i press F12 it acted like if I right click, and a pop up menu appear
<[buRn]> adept is now working in read-only mode, how to restore adept to func propertly?
<woody86> can I use network-manager in Kubuntu? if I can, what would I need to disable/get rid of in Kubuntu?
<kuadhual> I'll try that first
<supert0nes> [buRn]: is another form of adept or apt still running? or maybe synaptic?
<[buRn]> no, i restart the linux, and show the same message
<[buRn]> Could not obtain a write lock on the cache, falling back to read-only mode. You won't be able to install, remove or upgrade packages. However, you can still search in the package database and browse packages.
<[buRn]> It appears that another process is running, which holds the write lock on the database. You first need to close that program and then restart Adept to gain write access.
<cuznt> buRn open a terminal and try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<nejode> !apt fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt fix
<[buRn]> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> try that
<cuznt> on a terminal
<[buRn]> yup
<nejode> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<[buRn]> copyed wrong output :D
<[buRn]> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<cuznt> !apt unlock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt unlock
<supert0nes> i always forget that command
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nejode> buRn: sudo apt-get -f install
<nejode> !apt-get fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get fix
<xzased> Hi. Im trying to setup a bluetooth usb adapter. Its a cirago BTA-3210. I connect it and nothing happens... I start kbluetooth but all the config options are greyed out
<[buRn]> i installed new im client and after that apt crashes
<[buRn]>  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nejode> !locked apt-get
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked apt-get
<favro> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nejode> ..that's the one
<favro> hehe
<[buRn]> Try `readlink --help' for more information.
<kuadhual> cuznt: nope, that had no effect, whit keyboard layout turn on or of, my F12 still act like a right click
<[buRn]> ^Cdpkg: error processing mercury-messenger (--configure):
<[buRn]>  subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<[buRn]> Errors were encountered while processing:
<[buRn]>  mercury-messenger
<kuadhual> and there is no option for function keys
<[buRn]> Try `readlink --help' for more information.
<[buRn]> ^Cdpkg: error processing mercury-messenger (--configure):
<[buRn]>  subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<vegas_> hola gente
<[buRn]> Errors were encountered while processing:
<[buRn]>  mercury-messenger
<vegas_> alguien habla spanishhh
<scribbles> nejode: no. how do I do that?
<kuadhual> where is the configuration file for keyboard keys?
<cuznt> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<cuznt> !sn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sn
<[buRn]> i find it out, i use sudo apt-ger remove mercury-messenger
<nejode> scribbles: in your router you have to redirect your external port 80 to your internal port 8080
<DrrtEgrrT> does anyone know how to deal with the mtss corefont error in 8.10
<DrrtEgrrT> Ive loaded the kubuntu desktop hoping that would do it.............
<DrrtEgrrT> no love
<scribbles> nejode: but even if I do my ip:8080 it doesn't work
<scribbles> nejode: why would it need to be forwarded for 80 if its requesting that port directly
<genii> scribbles: Have you tried just some arbitrary port? 8080 is also a well-known one they may be blocking
<nejode> scribbles: so you're writing http://domain.name:8080??
<scribbles> nejode: yes
<nejode> scribbles: try what genii says, my  (lousy) ISP blocks all ports from 1024 down
<nejode> ...but al least you can disble that trough their web page
<xzased> Hi. Im trying to setup a bluetooth usb adapter. Its a cirago BTA-3210. I connect it and nothing happens... I start kbluetooth but all the config options are greyed out
<nejode> xzased: check if your system "sees" it> try lsusb in konsole
<xzased> nejode: yes, it sees it
<xzased> it says: ...usb dongle (HCI mode)
<nejode> xzased: but no branding or manufacturer ID?
<xzased> nejode: yes, it shows the branding, the whole thing reads
<xzased> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<woody86> how can I add a digital clock applet that will show UTC/GMT??
<nejode> xzased: wierd... maybe it needs to load a kernel module...
<tacosarecool> hello
<genii> What does lsusb -nn   say for it ?
<genii> Hangon I think the   0a12:0001 may be the relevant thing
<genii> (vendor:device)
<tacosarecool> Help in hardware testing it says my resolution is
<tacosarecool> impossible with fglrx
<nejode> xzased: it's supposed to "just work"
<condon> when I try to record in xvidcap, I get the following message
<condon> xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found
<xzased> nejode: haha, I know. I,ll try to reinstall and see if that works. Thanks
<condon> is there a command to configure xvidcap?  set filenames, codecs to use, etc.?
<tacosarecool> Help!
<tacosarecool> Help in hardware testing it says my resolution is impossible with fglrx
<Dragnslcr> xzased- what version of Kubuntu
<xzased> Dragnsler: Kubuntu hardy kde 3.5+
<nejode> xzased: did you check if the service is running > ps ax | grep blue ???
<tacosarecool> Anyone?
<tacosarecool> Help in hardware testing it says my resolution is impossible with fglrx
<tacosarecool> No static bars
<tacosarecool> That's a problem
<xzased> nejode: This is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/67648/
<nejode> xxzased: you should get a bluetoothd-service-input line
<nejode> xzased: try restarting the service> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<xzased> nejode: That worked!
<xzased> Thanks!
<david> How do i enable those snazzy desktop effects?
<bazhang> !!ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nejode> xzased: nice!
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Help in hardware testing it says my resolution is impossible with fglrx
<Guest30705> hi i have a ethernet splitter box and im wondering if thers anyway to regulate how much bandwidth goes to each computer attached to it
<nejode> tacosarecool: everybody is having problems with video drivers in 8.10
<nejode> tacosarecool: what ati card are you running??
<tacosarecool> Even nvidia users?
<tacosarecool> Oh x300
<tacosarecool> ati x300
<condon> yep, I use nvidia, had a fun time getting it all running right.
<nejode> tacosarecool: read the release notes, no support for radeon 9500 and lower, nor x6oo and lower
<tacosarecool> Why?
<tacosarecool> Linux is supposed to be a os that's friendly to older hardware
<nejode> tacosarecool: read about half way down > http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<nejode> tacosarecool: I agree with you, I think Canonical is trying hard to make their own "vista"
<tacosarecool> Well I guess I'll disable my driver
<tacosarecool> Since it doesn't matter
<tacosarecool> I'll have to buy a graphics card on black friday
<nejode> ...I'm staying with 8.04 until I find a good distro that will have support for my cards
<tacosarecool> Opensuse?
<nejode> Mandriva?
<Ryunix> Hai guys i have been trying to get a static ip with intrepid but to no avail.. anyone know how i can?
<tacosarecool> Ubuntu is the best though
<Ryunix> in hardy i was able to have static ip
<tacosarecool>  /kubuntu
<nejode> Ryunix: edit you /etc/network/interfaces file
<tacosarecool> You can
<tacosarecool> Right click
<tacosarecool> World icon
<tacosarecool> Edit connections
<tacosarecool> Make wired
<tacosarecool> Manual
<Ryunix> dude this is my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964192
<Ryunix> i set the static ip but then when i check my router its still dhcp
<Ryunix> tacosarecool i have done
<genii> Ryunix: Your router will keep a record that the dhcp IP is still good until the lease for it expires
<Ryunix> genii i need a static ip for my network
<Ryunix> im having to restart connections with my other computers
<genii> Ryunix: Most routers have the capability to assign IP by MAC address
<Ryunix> and im paying money for a static ip so i expect to be able to use it like in hardy..
<Guest30705> on my taskbar where all the little icons go (like the sound manager and whatnot) thers a few blue boxes,one of them has an icon one is empty and one has half an icon. is this normal?
<genii> Ryunix: The router will have the static IP
<Ryunix> genii: but dhcp is not an option for since my printer goes haywire when i go dhcp
<Ryunix> me*
<neversfelde> Guest30705: Nvidia Card?
<Ryunix> is there a patched .deb for networkmanager ?
<genii> Ryunix: You can also use the same method of assigning IP by mac address to the printer. On HP printers for instance, the test page of the printer tells you the MAC which you feed into the router
<Ryunix> genii yeh i was looking at my routers page and it can but does this mean static ip's dont/wont work in intrepid ?
<nejode> Ryunix: your best bet is to edit your interfaces file and restart your network
<Ryunix> k
<Ryunix> thnx dude
<genii> Ryunix: They work fine. However if you are setting an internal IP of the LAN to something like 199.5.6.7   which is for instance the staticv IP you paid for, the router is getting this IP from them (your ISP). So setting the server to this makes for routing nightmares
<Ryunix> oh ok thnx genii
<sevenseeker1> can someone tell me how to properly reconfigure xorg.conf?  I tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' but it is very incomplete (no video driver, screens, resolutions, etc)
<ardchoille> sevenseeker1: that is becoming more and more automated with less and less user intervention :(
<sevenseeker1> ardchoille: yes, the problem is I upgraded from 8.04 and want to start over with my config... I just can't seem to figure out how to recreate what the initial install does
<nejode> Ryunix: genii is right, you should make your router have the static public IP and forward it to your server/desktop
<sevenseeker1> ardchoille: I have become used to having it 'just work' and so never checked at the internals... I guess that is a price to pay
<Ryunix> nejode genii: do i add dns's to the /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<nejode> Ryunix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<nejode> Ryunix: in your router's config web page you should be able to asighn a static address to it
<genii> Ryunix: If you are using the method I dscribed, no. You set the /etc/network/interfaces   back to dhcp and auto. Then the router to assign always a given IP to the server. The server gets routing info it needs from router
<tacosarecool> hello
<ardchoille> sevenseeker1: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/15048/
<genii> Ryunix: Then forward ports you need like 80 or so on from router to that IP you assigned by mac address to the server
<tacosarecool> nalioth
<sevenseeker1> ardchoille: very interesting
<Ryunix> genii first im gonna see if the router sees my comp as static brb
<genii> I won't
<sevenseeker1> that is a neat way to flag things
<genii> *It
<[buRn]> can i install .rpm files in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> [buRn]: no
<tacosarecool> Darn it my video card isn't supported in 8.10
<ardchoille> [buRn]: look for the app in the repos, if you can't find that look for a .deb, if you can't find that compile it. never use .rpm packages
<sevenseeker1> [buRn]: you can run alien on them and convert to deb though
<nalioth> tacosarecool: hi
<ardchoille> alien is dangerous
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sevenseeker1> [buRn]: right, I should add that it is the last resort
<[buRn]> ok, i was just asking, thnx for help
<nejode> Ryunix: if your lan has a class A address (192.168.X.X/24) and you machine has a public IP you're going to have routing problems for sure
<Ryunix> nejode what u mean ?
<tacosarecool> nalioth are you the one who said your running 8.04 right?
<tacosarecool> I left because It froze
<tacosarecool> Cause my graphics card is crap under 8.10
<Ryunix> btw nejode genii: the manul edit worked, but what u mean problems ? i have been getting disconnects in the past without knowing what caused them
<nejode> Ryunix: the job of a router is to "route" an internal lan to a external wan
<genii> Ryunix: If you have for instance 1.2.3.4 manually assigned to server, then also 1.2.3.4 which the router is getting as a static IP assigned by ISP, then how do you tell it how to route packets from 1.2.3.4 instance 1 to 1.2.3.4 instance 2  ? eg
<nejode> ...and the lan should have the same class address
<tacosarecool> ah the lag!
<nejode> quit for the day... bye
<Ryunix> genii nejode my comp static is a 192.168.x.xx and my gateway ip is a 192.168.x.xxx
<Ryunix> will i have problems then ?
<tacosarecool> Ah my graphics card is crap under 8.10
<genii> Ryunix: No
<Ryunix> genii: <3 k thnx  c u's im calling it a night
<genii> Ryunix: If your netmask is 255.255.255.0   then 192.168.X.1   is the usual gateway
<Ryunix> k thnx dude
<nalioth> tacosarecool: it was not i  :(
<Ryunix> or dudette?
<genii> Dude :)
 * genii hands nalioth a coffee
 * nalioth finds the coffee cold, after it's trip from #kubuntu-offtopic  :|
<microchip420> heys everybody, I had a power interruption earlier, and now my system will not connect to the web consistently, I keep getting a 'server timeout' message for port 80. how can i fix this?
<ardchoille> !printer > me
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<woody86> can someone help me out, I installed Kubuntu, and removed all the Ubuntu stuff, and now when I click on the Firefox icon in Kubuntu it says it has no Type=... entry??
<chrisruls00> Is anyone here using the beta of the NVidia 96 series drivers? How do I set them up properly? I keep getting a white screen when the xserver starts if I try to use them.
<jtisme> anyone using asus p5q mobo on 8.X
<jtisme> woody86, 8.10
<woody86> jtisme: yup
<jtisme> i usually run ff from the launch area but let me fire up kub 8.10 and see what it has as it is diff than 8.04
<dig> woody86: I assume type "firefox" in command line won't work?
<unity`Buntu> mannn
<unity`Buntu> im having trouble mounting my ntfs drive
<jtisme> woody86, that should work but do  firefox& to put in background
<jtisme> brb
<woody86> dig, jtisme, thanks guys, I think when I removed all the Ubuntu stuff it removed FF because it comes installed on Ubuntu and not by default on Kubuntu :)
<woody86> I just did 'firefox' in the terminal and it said to install it, so I'm going to try that first :P
<woody86> but the logos, and launchers are still there for it??
<dig> woody86: not sure, but I guess os
<woody86> dig: yup, now it's working fine :D
<dig> woody86: great!
<woody86> now does anyone know of a good 24 hour digital clock widget I can change the timezone on?
<unity`Buntu> gah
<dig> !election > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about election
<unity`Buntu> this sucks.
<h00k> Blah.  Kopete can see my webcam, configure it, contacts cannot.
<unity`Buntu> !gnump3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnump3d
<h00k> Blah.  Kopete can see my webcam, configure it, contacts cannot see that I have one, any ideas,anyone?  Also, On campus (no ports blocked, etc)
<sjdurfey> im trying to search for an install eclipse in kubuntu 8.10, and the command i am using is "sudo apt-cache search eclipse". its not even attempting to search the repos nor is it giving me an error message to inform me that i am using the command incorrectly. anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<dr_willis> you dont need sudo with apt-cache search i belive
<JontheEchidna> maybe the sudo
<h00k> sjdurfey: I just did that....it searched for me, (the syntax appears correct)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install eclipse
<dr_willis> perhaps
<h00k> $ sudo apt-cache search eclipse
<dr_willis> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<dr_willis> apt-cache search eclipse
<sjdurfey> i tried that, it informed me the package name was incorrect
<h00k> sjdurfey: can you apt-get update, first?
<sjdurfey> tried it without the sudo, and nothing happened
<sjdurfey> ill try
<woody86> dig: Obama is killing right now, but if you want to keep up with the election, check out http://www.myspace.com/decision08
<dr_willis> It aint over till the last recount 7 months from now..! :)
<woody86> dr_willis: haha, very true
<sjdurfey> yeah, obama is distancing himself from mccain rather quickly, CNN has him at 194 electoral votes already
<woody86> sjdurfey: yup, 194 to 90 :D
<dr_willis> can we start yelling 'obama stole the election' allready? or are the Rep's allowed to do that? :)
<sjdurfey> cnn still has mccain at 69
<woody86> msnbc has obama at 200 and mccain at 85 :D
<dr_willis> If anything - the last few elections ahve taught us no to trust CNN and the other news sites..
<sjdurfey> haha, sounds like everyone has a different answer
<dr_willis> We all know his popularity is due to the YouTube Obama-Babes videos! :)
<woody86> well, all the major news networks are pollitical, so they're going to have some bias, and some may be slower to get info in than others
<sjdurfey> haha, i only saw a brief picture of her once
<dig> just one question: do you guys vote on weekend or it is possible to vote on weekday(skip work?)
<woody86> dig: by law you are entitled to miss work to vote, and you're employer CANNOT repremand you in any way
<sjdurfey> cnn is now saying obama won ohio, thats pretty key
<JontheEchidna> police officers can't take vacation today though ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I imagine they still get to vote
<dig> great!
<h00k> sjdurfey: how is the apt-cache?
<woody86> JontheEchidna: haha, I'm sure they work it out as not to miss work, either through early voting, or absentee voting
<sjdurfey> update is still running, i just installed 8.10, and i took a leave of absence from ubuntu for a while, and totally forgot i had to do that
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I just heard on the news that the officers aren't allowed to take vacation today :P
<sjdurfey> my connection is so slow right now, the update is crawling by
<h00k> sjdurfey: my condolances for a slow cxion
<woody86> JontheEchidna: good thing I changed majors from Criminal justice to CIS :D
<dig> When the result is likely out?
<JontheEchidna> depends on how close the election is
<sjdurfey> i want to know who is sucking up allllll the bandwidth
<dig> 2 hours possible?
<sjdurfey> i can sometimes get about 1mb/sec down, right now its going around 14kb/sec :(
<h00k> sjdurfey: maybe try a different mirror
<woody86> dig: I'm not sure, normally these "not-official" vote counts are released early, but they have to "Officially" count them all and get the official tallies
<sjdurfey> its not just the update, its everything i try to do
<JontheEchidna> and in some timezones the polls won't be closed for a few hours yet
<woody86> true
<unity`Buntu> okay woah
<woody86> california and Hawaii still have 2 hours left before they close
<unity`Buntu> can anyone help me out with gnump3d
<unity`Buntu> not 2 hours.
<unity`Buntu> 1.25hr
<unity`Buntu> in ca
<woody86> unity`Buntu: ah :) thanks
<dig> great!
<woody86> the website just said "under 2 hours" so I figured I'd go with that
<unity`Buntu> god.. please dont let mccain win...
<sjdurfey> the ACM chapter at my school blows
<unity`Buntu> anyway..
<unity`Buntu> i got gnump3d running.
<woody86> unity`Buntu: that's why so many people are voting this year, all us lazy democrats finally got off our butts :D
<h00k> BBC says M: 124, O, 200
<unity`Buntu> im wondering if theres a way to require a username/password to view the server..
<sjdurfey> im trying to get some guys together to get an install fest organized at my school, but the chapter president doesnt seem to like to return emails
<woody86> sjdurfey: where are you located?
<sjdurfey> Bowling Green, OH
<bluecopper> hi i finally got my upgrade done but its seems to be sketchy
<woody86> sjdurfey: ah! Congrats on your state going to Obama :D I wish more people who started local user's groups would take their position more seriously :(
<bluecopper> twice it just froze on me
<ncfi1013_> how do i rip music tracks to amarok?
<unity`Buntu> anyone know about it?
<bluecopper> and that soon after getting to the desktop
<sjdurfey> at the moment im not part of a users group, but there is one not too far from me and they agreed to help with the install fest, but i would like to have a few people help with advertising it, and setting up a booth in the student union so the other students can at least see what Ubuntu is all about
<GillesMM> hello on 8.10 I can't drag and drog icons on task bar ? I have a forbidden symbol and my taskbar is unlocked idea ?
<GillesMM> kde 4.1 ...
<Ashex> What happened to the file copy manager that was in Hardy?
<dr_willis> kde4 redid a lot of things GillesMM
<GillesMM> dr_willis: :)
<Ashex> it also took kde3 out back and shot it
<Ashex> twice
<dr_willis> Then laughed!
<Ashex> with great mirth!
<ArkoldThos> how I control how fans works?
<h00k> and Office-Space-style baseball-bat it.
<Ashex> ArkoldThos, use lm-sensors
<JontheEchidna> GillesMM: it should be possible to drag it to the panel, just aim for the very top of the panel
<JontheEchidna> dragging will become much easier in KDE 4.2
<sjdurfey> ah sweet, its nice to see kubuntu has to window preview working for the programs in the task bar, i had openSuse installed for about a week, and it wasnt working, it looked really dumb to have this big black box without a preview inside it, haha
<JontheEchidna> wonder if they forgot to re-enable the effect in KWin :P
 * JontheEchidna finds a video
<JontheEchidna> http://www.notmart.org/index.php/Software/Painless_Drop
<sjdurfey> i need to get acquainted with KDE, im looking to write an app using Qt
<Ashex> ArkoldThos, use it with fancontrol, and it'll do it
<Ashex> ArkoldThos, when I setup fan control on my pc way back, I used this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<vasilisa> my friend's using ibex. he's a bcm user, and he cant connect
<vasilisa> we did the wcutter stuff, set up the driver, etc... nothing
<draik> Has anyone else's Device Notifier taken a dump? I plug in my USB card reader and external HDD... nothing.
<Ash-Fox> How does one disable the PC speaker beeps?
<draik> K Menu > Computer > System Settings > Notifications
<draik> There should be a tab for system beeps
<draik> Disable those
<draik> ^^ Ash-Fox
<Ash-Fox> Draik, nah, issues exist in Wine and skype
<Ash-Fox> Not KDE application specific
<draik> Ash-Fox: Sorry.
<Ashex> So, I'm not entirely sure if this is a bug
<Ashex> Plug in ntfs drive
<Ashex> get detection and prompt to enter password
<Ashex> enter password, but it doesn't mount due to a unclean unmount from last time around
<Ashex> but, there's no prompt or message about this
<Ashex> the password prompt goes away, and the icon in Dolphin doesn't change. Clicking the icon does nothing
<Ashex> Would that be a reportable bug or a regression?
<JontheEchidna> Ash-Fox: kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<JontheEchidna> add the line
<JontheEchidna> blacklist pcspkr
<JontheEchidna> save, reboot
<Ashex> JontheEchidna, ha, I've been trying to figure out how to disable it for years
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Ash-Fox> JontheEchidna, thank god
<Ash-Fox> It's only been bugging me with this laptop, because alsamixer doesn't let me turn it off
<aaroncampbell> I re-installed compiz and emerald, but I now have no themes in emerald, and compiz still doesn't start right :|
 * Ash-Fox rmmods it
<woody86> how can I add a launcher like in 8.04 where it has a block of 4 little launchers together?
<Ashex> so, anyone? reportable bug or not?
<JontheEchidna> it probably should tell you if it fails
<JontheEchidna> I'd file it against kde4libs
<draik> Bad Device Notifier. I had to reload it
<draik> How do I make it so that Dolphin is not the option within New Device Notifier?
<_2> what is the best way to tell if i disk has a fileystem on it ?    fsck ?
<JontheEchidna> draik: currently that is hardcoded
<draik> JontheEchidna: Any signs of a possible change?
<JontheEchidna> yes, don't know how soon
<draik> JontheEchidna: Ok.
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158938
<\Kira> Whats a command that can add a user to a group, without creating a new group or user or changing the users main group?
<_2> \Kira usermod -aG group user
<\Kira> _2: thanks
<draik> Has anyone else experienced text which looks like it is being garbled and almost looks somewhat pixilated or in a horrible block font?
<draik> I wish I had a screenshot right now
<_2> \Kira better referance the man page.    that was from memory.
<\Kira> _2: yeah, i was just looking for somewere to get started anyway
<\Kira> _2: yeah, that command was right
<draik> I have come to realize that I don't care about the bugs as much. I really love the new 8.10 look and feel for how it is set up for users. Feels... uncluttered, if that makes sense.
<h00k> draik: still free to still report them if you find them,
<draik> h00k: I know. I'm liking it just the same.
<h00k> draik: :) good
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my ubuntu 8.04 boxs internet connection with my xbox 360 with firestarter. the thing is i want to give all the connections that come from and go to my xbox 360 high priority (QoS) so that i dont lag. Can anyone help me out on how i can make all the connections that come from and go to my 360 get the highest priority possible. (my 360 is always connected to the same ehernet card and always has the same ip. Thanks
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my ubuntu 8.04 boxs internet connection with my xbox 360 with firestarter. the thing is i want to give all the connections that come from and go to my xbox 360 high priority (QoS) so that i dont lag. Can anyone help me out on how i can make all the connections that come from and go to my 360 get the highest priority possible. (my 360 is always connected to the same ehernet card and always has the same ip. Thanks
<sjdurfey> Obama kicks McCains ass
<dig> ya!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tiklado> what could be an alternative for parallel desktop?
<sjdurfey> this election wasnt even close
<tacosarecool> Hooray!
<tacosarecool> I'm so happy!
<JontheEchidna> I bet Obama voted for McCain just cause he could
<JontheEchidna> :P
<genii> It's slow here right now, but please remember politics is !ot
<scribbles> I can hear the people upstairs screaming
<scribbles> doors are slamming in my apartment buildling
<tacosarecool> woot!
<scribbles> people yelling yesssss
<tacosarecool> Sounds like a fun apartment
<scribbles> :)
<genii> I wonder if they use Kubuntu ;)
<scribbles> just maybe
<scribbles> it is for human beings you know ;)
<genii> scribbles: This is true!
<dig> that will be cool.
<tiklado> do you think obama winning US election can somehow uplift the condition of people in africa and other 3rd world countries?
<dig> !ot > me
<ubottu> dig, please see my private message
<tacosarecool> Probably
<genii> tiklado: Perhaps if they subsidise a crapload of cheap laptops running Kubuntu
<tacosarecool> because Obama doesn't support the war I think even though the controversy said so I don't think he will support the war
<tiklado> hahaha
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> Try and remeber that ##politics exists :)
<sjdurfey> tiklado: the economist did a survey of all the countries around the world, and something like 95% of the people who responded would have voted for Obama
<tiklado> well it doesnt matter if obama will support the war, but the fact is US industries relies on weapons for war..how can US survive the recession if it will not support the war?
<woody86> is there any way to add the 5-a-day applet to Kubuntu?
<genii> Does anyone have any outstanding Kubuntu support issues?
<tiklado> quite paradoxical..i think..but i think Obama winning is somehow a step towards global peace..what you think people?
<genii> woody86: Yes, it works same on Kubuntu as on regular Ubuntu
<woody86> genii: I ran all the stuff on the wiki page, and installed the 5-a-day applet, but can't find it when I click on "Add Applet" on the panel?
<genii> tiklado: I think we need to remember to stay ontopic and not discuss politics in the support channel to such an extent
<genii> woody86: OK, give me a minute to look into it
<woody86> genii: I'm running 8.10 just FYI, thanks :)
<tiklado> well i think poen source software is a political issue..anyway..
<tacosarecool> I'm running 8.10 but it doesn't support x300 linux is supposed to support older hardware I think this canonical is trying to make a vista
<genii> tiklado: Yes, but not much to do with helping people solve their Kubuntu support issues in this channel. Which is it's purpose
<woody86> tiklado: I was just thinking that! Windows is the republicans, Mac is the Dems, and Linux is the Green Party :D
<tacosarecool> But who's the liberterians?
<tacosarecool> and the peace and freedom?
<woody86> nobody cares about them :P
<woody86> lol
<genii> woody86: Best I can do right now is point you to the Kubuntu-specific 5-a-day https://wiki.kubuntu.org/5-A-Day
<tacosarecool> nader was peace and freedom
<tiklado> well linux will never be green..i think it is more of red..
<woody86> genii: ok thanks, I was using the ubuntu one before, so hopefully this will work :D
<tiklado> well i think it is time to stop this shit..
<tiklado> okay..thanks guys..:P
<woody86> tiklado: ah ah ah, PG language
<tacosarecool> Oh the lag
<tiklado> sorry..do you guys know how am i going to run my other OS without rebooting from kubuntu?
<genii> tiklado: Inside a VM, possibly?
<woody86> what's the KDE equivelent of "deb" in a terminal?
<genii> woody86: You mean to install a package?
<tiklado> VM?
<woody86> genii: I guess so, it says to deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/5-a-day/ubuntu intrepid main
<woody86> but terminal says "deb"s not known
<genii> woody86: deb is same for all *buntu  ..... lag... Ah, they mean to add this to your repository list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<woody86> genii: why won't typing in "deb" work though?
<genii> woody86: Because "deb" is not any name of some command
<tacosarecool> Lag wish I had new graphics card
<woody86> genii: then why does it want me to put that in a terminal?
<genii> woody86: echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/5-a-day/ubuntu intrepid main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<woody86> genii: ah, wait, nevermind, I got it now :)
<genii> woody86: Ah, good :)
<thedark_> I am not able to record in Audacity
<thedark_> anyone can give me any ideas what to look for?
<tacosarecool> Go to kmix
<tacosarecool> And make sure you mic is capturing
<genii> The Intel HDA cards also are known for mic issues without recompiling alsa as described in the !intelhda factoid
<thedark_> aw man... I am newb I can't recompile :(
<thedark_> okay I have kmix open
<thedark_> there is no mute/unmute button for the mic boost channel
<thedark_> but it is at max volume
<woody86> genii: I went through all the 5-A-Day instructions, but it's still not in my list of applets?
<genii> thedark_: In Konsole, if you issue:  lspci -nn | grep Audio    what says it?
<thedark_> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 03)
<genii> thedark_: You have one of those Intel HDA cards I was talking about
<favro> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> favro: Yup, thats the one
<genii> woody86: I'm asking now in #kubuntu-bugs but it seems fairly slow there right now :/
<woody86> genii: ah, thanks again :)
<draik> How do I get the Menu to appear under the GIMP window. I don't have File Edit View, etc
<genii> woody86: I need to go /away however perhaps keep asking every so often on this subject in channel #kubuntu-bugs
<thedark_> the advice it has for mics isn't really helpful...
<woody86> ok thanks genii :D
<thedark_> I don't have windows
<genii> thedark_: Skip to part where it reads "Update to the Latest Version of ALSA"   then just follow instructions there
<genii> OK, gotta really leave now... gnite
<thedark_> night
<robd> Hey guys
<robd> Just curious, what's the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<robd> Is it literally KDE vs Gnome or are there other package differences?
<rrittenhouse> I just installed Kubuntu 8.10 64bit with the Desktop cd by choosing "Install Kubuntu" at the first screen. It installed pretty quick. I rebooted to be dropped into a terminal. I had to startx myself, is this normal?
<faileas> no
<rrittenhouse> hmm
<rrittenhouse> the one time I trust a desktop install :P
<draik> How do I get the Menu to appear under the GIMP window. I don't have File Edit View, etc
<draik> Where do I submit a bug for firefox3? You can't rename a file that you are going to save. Filename must be preserved. Gives you a server error for file not found.
<thedark_> ...
<dennister> anyone know how to get in touch with ubuntu forums? I'm registered, but can't reset password with their method/links, and can't therefore, login, either
<dennister> their usual reset-password system is broken :(
<Sokal-EC> is kopete for yahoo?
<emilsedgh> Sokal-EC: it could comnnect to yahoo too
<draik> I have issues with "Error 1 - name lookup has failed" from time to time
<Sokal-EC> i forget whats the one with yahoo rooms and stuff
<Sokal-EC> gaim?
<draik> !gaim | Sokal-EC
<ubottu> Sokal-EC: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<draik> My only gripe with Kopete is the constant disconnect from Yahoo
<|JD|> hi, how do i get a .jar file to execute on kubuntu rather than be opened by ark/archive manager
<|JD|> e.e
<\Kira> I cant write to a external harddisk mounted on my ubuntu server im connected by ssh to. Any help?
<\Kira> Ohh, sorry. Thats not kubuntu related
<\Kira> I usually go to this channel when I dont get answered on ubutnu because i run kubuntu, my bad
<draik> \Kira: Permission issue? "sudo" maybe?
<\Kira> draik: even sudo has insufficient permissions
<draik> What's the error message?
<sparr> when kvirc launches kfmclient for a http URL, and kfmclient launches firefox, my existing firefox instance is moved to the current desktop.  this is new and unwanted behavior in kde 4 / kubuntu intrepid.  how can i fix it?
<Sokal-EC> ok why does firefox not show up in kmenu?
<sparr> none of the keyboard shortcuts for the Run Command Interface component are working for me.  alt+f2, ctrl+alt+del, etc
<sparr> kde4 might have been ready if they had waited one more release :(
<sparr> how do i configure a vpn connection in kubuntu intrepid?
<DaSkreech> sparr: run krunner
<sparr> and then?
<sparr> krunner
<sparr> <unknown program name>(1750)/: Communication problem with  "krunner" , it probably crashed.
<sparr> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<DaSkreech> sparr: there is your alt+F2
<DaSkreech> That's why alt=F2 doesn't work
<proteusguy> I just noticed kdf is gone from intrepid. Why was it removed and what is the pdf viewer recommended now?
<DaSkreech> proteusguy: okular
<emilsedgh> proteusguy: okular rocks!
<proteusguy> thanx guys!
<sparr> any further suggestions?
<emilsedgh> proteusguy: "Okular is a universal document viewer based on KPDF for KDE 4. "
<emilsedgh> sparr: try running kded (maybe kded4)
<emilsedgh> it may solve it
<DaSkreech> sparr: do you have qdbus running?
<sparr> kded
<sparr> KDE Daemon (kded) already running.
<sparr> kded4
<sparr> kded(1853): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<sparr> DaSkreech: probably not
<DaSkreech> smelt like it
<sparr> qdbus
<sparr> Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-p3BlrnO7O0: Connection refused
<proteusguy> DaSkreech emilsedgh - okular does look pretty nice. regards.
<DaSkreech> proteusguy: It's leagues ahead of KPDF
<DaSkreech> sparr: sort out dbus then you'll be ok
<sparr> i have no idea what you mean
<emilsedgh> sparr: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<sparr> the only thing i ever used dbus for before is fspot
<DaSkreech> sparr: prepare to have that change
<sparr> ok, restarted dbus
<sparr> which restarted a number of services
<sparr> no change in output of qdbus
<sparr> and now alt-tab doesnt work either
 * sparr wants hardy back
<faileas> sparr: reinstall it then, or virtualise it
<sparr> about due for a reinstall, been going for a few years on this box
<sparr> but, right now, id like to resolve this problem so that i can at least effectively troubleshoot my other problems
<sparr> new output:
<sparr> krunner
<sparr> <unknown program name>(2670)/: KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server
<sparr> <unknown program name>(2669)/: KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
<sparr> i know nothing about dbus
<DaSkreech> huh?
<DaSkreech> Krunner is running already?
<sparr> 4 instances of krunner are running
<dig> !krunner > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krunner
<emilsedgh> sparr: that must be a common problem, i have this problem time to time on kde svn, so i think searching about it will help
<DaSkreech> It's a Uniqie app so yeah they probably should die
<sparr> im going to reboot
<sparr> i HATE rebooting to fix problems
<DaSkreech> sparr: you could level bounce
<sparr> http://rafb.net/p/wjHfmM46.html
<sparr> food for thought while im gone
<DaSkreech> sudo init 1; sudo init 2
<faileas> hmm.. anyone else having problems with medibuntu?
<illmortal> Can someone assist me in mounting my windows hard drive? Right clickin and clickin on "mount" doesn't do the trick
<ForgeAus> hey all
<faileas> illmortal: what error does it give? and was it shut down properly perviously?
<ForgeAus> how do I use dd if=/dev/hda of=grldr bs=512 count=1 if it can't find /dev/hda (I don't understand why it can't find /dev/hda
<illmortal> no error what so ever.
<faileas> ForgeAus: won't do anything i think. might bitch
<illmortal> it acts like it's mountin but doesn't, faileas
<dig> illmortal: can you see windows hard disks?
<faileas> http://pastebin.com/m32a30282 is the error i have when i try to run apt-get update
<ForgeAus> faileas then how do I copy the boot sector to a file?
<illmortal> yep, the disk is shown in the storage folder but when i click on it i go into an empty folder
<dig> illmortal: May I suggest you login into windows, then back to kubuntu
<ForgeAus> I thought that was the command to do it
<illmortal> that's the problem dig... windows took a crap and now im tryin to figure out how i can get some files back
<illmortal> windows keeps restartin as soon as im about to log in.
<ForgeAus> (note the of= bit I modified from backup.boot
<faileas> illmortal: ahh. you might want to try mounting it in CLI
<illmortal> cli?
<faileas> command line
<illmortal> konsole?
<ForgeAus> to grldr (since I want it to be the grub loader boot sector)
<faileas> illmortal: yes
<ForgeAus> (which is what it currently is)
<illmortal> how would i go about that?
<faileas> I think it would be like sudo  mkdir /media/foo (to make a mountpoint)
<faileas> then sudo mount /dev/sdx1 (or whatever the drive name is) /media/foo
<illmortal> foo?...
<faileas> it will then bitch and give you the correct command if its a locked drive
<faileas> illmortal: well you can replace foo with anything
<faileas> it needs to be /media/mountpointname
<illmortal> you're losin me.
<illmortal> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<illmortal> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<illmortal> right?
<faileas> no no
<faileas> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<faileas> first step is making a mount point. the second is mounting a drive to that mount point
<faileas> i wonder
<faileas> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<faileas> nope
<illmortal> Operation not supported
<illmortal> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> does it give an alternate command?
<illmortal> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o force
<faileas> ya..
<illmortal> "if i don't have windows"
<faileas> dosen't matter
<illmortal> ni8ce!
<faileas> the 'correct' way to do it is to booth into windows, and shutdown ;p
<illmortal> nice!*
<faileas> that's the 'unsafe' way ;p
<illmortal> thank you faileas :P
<faileas> illmortal: np. hope you get your data out :)
<Creed> Hello
<ForgeAus> hey Creed :)
<ForgeAus> faileas uh is / supposed to be also mounted as a media/hdx ?
<Creed> I am very new to the linux community and have a question
<ForgeAus> Creed, just ask it
<ForgeAus> asking to ask something is pointless lol
<faileas> ForgeAus: er... root isn't supposed to be mounted as anything but root. root tends to be ON a parttion methinks
<sparr> back.  reboot fixed dbus problems it seems
<sparr> so now back to my real question.  how do i get a vpn working in kde4?
<ForgeAus> yes faileas, ok, so how do I get a copy of my boot sector?
<ForgeAus> in fact where exactly is the boot sector? is it on hda, hda1, hda2 (where hda2 = / afaik)
<faileas> ForgeAus: er... sadly enough, no idea. never done it before
<faileas> its on HDA i think
<faileas> its supposed to be kinda 'outside' the standard partitions
<Creed> I was trying to do a distro up over wireless connection after all the packages were fininshed downloading and the instalation had begun I lost my wireless connection and the install broke
<ForgeAus> well the command is generally something like dd if=/dev/hda of=backup.boot bs=512 count=1
<ForgeAus> (where backup.boot = the filename)
<ForgeAus> but when I do that, I get it telling me dd: opening `/dev/hda': No such file or directory
<faileas> hmm
<ForgeAus> maybe its hda1 or / instead?
<Creed> now X will not load all I can access is command line
<ForgeAus> ie /dev/hda1 or / ??? but / doesn't sound right to me
<ForgeAus> hmm why doesn't grub have a grldr of its own lol grub4dos does
<ForgeAus> (but I doubt that one would work with linux)
<ForgeAus> I might ask in #grub maybe they'll know
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> actually i think mine has a uldr or something
<faileas> one moment
<Creed> is there a way to connect to a wireless network over command line
<sparr> Creed: yes
<ForgeAus> faileas does stage1 or one of those files = the boot sector anyway?
<faileas> ForgeAus: i don't mess with grub
<faileas> its a TIFM for me
<ForgeAus> I'm not changing it, I'm trying to make a copy for ntldr to chain to it
<ForgeAus> It worked ok when I did it on my pc, can't remember how I did it exactly but I think I just used the format of the command I pasted
<ForgeAus> just this time its giving me an error I'm not sure why exactly
<Creed> Sparr: what is the commands to do so
<sparr> Creed: dont remember, sorry
<faileas> ForgeAus: oh, when ntldr chained it, i seemed to have a gldr or something on my drive. this was on wubi tho
<sparr> busy re-learning command line stuff for VPNs
<sparr> since kde4 doesnt have vpn support yet (wtf)
<Creed> thanks
<grizzancs> ForgeAus: maybe it's /dev/sda  now ?
<sparr> gonna switch over to gnome and give this a shot
<faileas> .....
<ForgeAus> no grizzancs this pc has only IDE drives no sata
<faileas> ForgeAus: he's right
<ForgeAus> but otherwise you'd be right (or if it were scsi or other)
<faileas> on newer kernels EVERYTHING is SDA
<Creed> Does anybody else know how to make a wireless network connection via command line
<faileas> SDX even
<ForgeAus> really? this is only feisty anyway
<faileas> Creed: most likely NetworkManager
<faileas> the app. never used it myself tho
<grizzancs> ForgeAus: ls /dev/?da  will tell you
<ForgeAus> uh?
<ForgeAus> that didn't do anything
<ForgeAus> just took me back to a commandline
<grizzancs> hmm, interesting
<Creed> I am sorry but like I said I am new to linux command line interface
<ForgeAus> oh wait I used an I not an l
<ForgeAus> its ok... yeah says no such file or directory
<grizzancs> where are your hard drives? :D is that only one hard drive in your pc ?
<grizzancs> *there
<Creed> I need to know the exact command string
<ForgeAus> actually I don't get why /dev/hda doesn't exist thats weird
<grizzancs> me neither. type mount, and check what drive is / mounted on
<ForgeAus> ok look slike your right sda
<ForgeAus> maybe thats why
<faileas> Creed: try man iwconfig
<faileas> man iwconfig
<ForgeAus> thats very odd, since /media/hda1 is mounted there
<ForgeAus> I just assumed everything was hda (also being that its an ide not sata drive)
<ForgeAus> ok retrying with sda
<Creed> faileas: thank you very much
<faileas> Creed: np. did it work?
<Creed> I dual boot between WinXP and Kubuntu at the moment I am on XP I will try this after rebooting
<faileas> kk
<faileas> Creed: man = manual page. fraid you'll have to make sense of it, but that should put you in the right direction i suspect
<ForgeAus> must have been feisty where the changeover to sda was...
<ForgeAus> I don't understand why mtab (and/or fstab) are mounting a device thats sda1 and calling it hda1 ... thats very confusing
<sparr> stuck using gnome so i can get on a vpn
<sparr> how annoying
<weedar> just as annoying as not being able to use the keyboard and mouse because they
<weedar> 're bluetooth
<sparr> ForgeAus: old naming scheme vs new naming scheme?
<ForgeAus> ahh looks like it worked :)
<ForgeAus> yeah sparr, I think so
<ectospasm> so I'm warming up to KDE4... the interface is really slick, but I wish I could say it was intuitive or easy to use.  It's not, at least in the way that I expect
<ForgeAus> whatever uses mtab might have kept it for compatibility purposes or something
<ForgeAus> ectospasm, could be worse but yes for the most part I agree with you
<ectospasm> I have an issue that I don't even know how to begin to report:  adding and removing widgets in a reliable manner escapes me
<ForgeAus> I'm still not entirely happy with kde4 yet....
<ectospasm> ...to the panel, I mean.
<ForgeAus> uh the only problem I've had there is some of the widgets don't have an icon for me...
<ForgeAus> but adding and removing them they show up a number in the add/remove widgets box
<ForgeAus> so you just click the minus button to remove one
<ectospasm> ForgeAus: how do you add them?  Making the star yellow?  THat doesn't always work for me
<ForgeAus> no making the star yellow afiak sets them as a favourite or something, I don't know I don't use the star
<faileas> ectospasm: select and hit the add button?
<ectospasm> And clicking the red minus removes all the widgets, from all panels, not just the ones I want to remove
<ectospasm> faileas: that doesn't work all the time for me, and I can't figure out why
<DarkriftX> i have a window that died on me
<ForgeAus> uh, really? theres another red minus somewhere... or somethings wrong or your KDE4 is different from mine
<DarkriftX> cant get it to go away, how do i find out what process owns it?
<ectospasm> DarkriftX: xkill
<ectospasm> Alt-F2 and run xkill
<DarkriftX> nice
<DarkriftX> thx
<DarkriftX> maybe you guys could help with my other problem :(
<DarkriftX> ok, i have "for i in $(busybox|grep .*,.*,.*,.*); do echo $i; done" but $i always has a comma at the end. what would be the best command line method to remove the comma? (i know my regex sucks)
<ectospasm> I'm glad that worked... had to run Alt-F2 myself to make sure it still worked
<ectospasm> busybox is teh suck
<ectospasm> I hate it at work
<DarkriftX> its for a phone lol
<DarkriftX> this is on the tmobile g1
<DarkriftX> lots of commands missing, we are using busybox to add them in
<ectospasm> why the commas?
<DarkriftX> basically i want a script to read the list of all busybox commands and do "cp -s busybox $i"
<DarkriftX> because all lines with 3+ commas are a list of commands
<DarkriftX> other lines are text descriptions
<ectospasm> you probably want to wrap the regex in quotes, so the shell doesn't interpret the expression
<DarkriftX> k
<ectospasm> that's only a guess, and the grep on the g1 may be effectively worthless
<DarkriftX> so how do i remove a comma from $i on every line?
<DarkriftX> its busybox grep lol
<DarkriftX> its working though
<DarkriftX> just has command,
<ectospasm> try sed
<ectospasm> that's about the best I can offer, since I don't know sed
<ectospasm> or awk
<ectospasm> and my perl is so rusty it's not useful to anybody, even me
<DarkriftX> how do i say "for i in command; do this and do this; done"
<DarkriftX> the and part i dont know how to do
<DarkriftX> | caused probs lol
<DarkriftX> or is it &
<ectospasm> DarkriftX:  cmd1 && cmd2 [&& cmd3...]
<ectospasm> if cmd1 fails, it won't execute cmd2
<illmortal> Hey guys.... I have to reinstall windows and I wanted to know if that's possible without gettin in the way of my Linux install?
<ardchoille> DarkriftX: http://ardchoille.nfshost.com/Linux/CondExe
<DarkriftX> checking
<faileas> illmortal: look up reinstalling grub
<illmortal> ok
<DarkriftX> oh, ok
<DarkriftX> thx
<grizzancs> DarkriftX: or if you don't want to stop at fail you can just use  ;
<DarkriftX> ok
<illmortal> wait... will i need a floppy drive, faileas?
<faileas> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DarkriftX> i still dont see how to use awk or sed to do this
<faileas> ;)
<illmortal> alright time to re-install winblows.
<illmortal> bbl =\
<DarkriftX> man
<ardchoille> DarkriftX: you can remove every comma from a file with:  sed -i 's/,//g' filename
<DarkriftX> ive tried everything
<DarkriftX> its not a file
<DarkriftX> its piped from another command
<DarkriftX> for i in $(busybox|grep .*,.*,.*,.*); do echo $i; done
<DarkriftX> but $i always has a comma at the end
<DarkriftX> the output is always "text,"
<ardchoille> DarkriftX:  try this in a terminal:  echo "this is, a test" | sed 's/,//g'
<dwidmann> Well, another thing that could be tried is to pipe it into tr ',' ''
<dwidmann> hmm, seems it won't like emptyness though :\
<DarkriftX> if i do sed anything with just "sed 'something here'" it locks up
<DarkriftX> and i cant press ctrl+c in here
<DarkriftX> so its a reboot
<DarkriftX> space would work lol
<DarkriftX> damnit
<DarkriftX> everything i do puts me in interactive mode with something
<DarkriftX> and i have to reboot to get out
<ardchoille> DarkriftX: Don't ctrl+c or "q" or Esc work?
<DarkriftX> for i in $(busybox|grep '.*,.*,.*,.*'); do XXXXX; done <-----what would be the format if i wanted XXXXX to 'tr "," " " | echo $output' (and what would be $output's name?
<DarkriftX> ctrl+c kills my connection to the device
<DarkriftX> q and esc do nothing
<Creed> hello
<DarkriftX> screw it
<Seaboy> hey guys
<springo> hey
<springo> how are you?
<Seaboy> fine
<Seaboy> ﻿﻿when I was in my kubuntu desktop. suddenly everything changed to white, and after rebooting splash screen is ok, but after logging in, again just awhite screen, what's the problem?
<eagle_y2> hiya
<eagle_y2> just installed kubuntu 8.10
<Seaboy> any idea?
<eagle_y2> but can't login
<eagle_y2> any idea
<jussi01> Seaboy: did you enable desktop effects?
<noaXess> hi all.. wasup?
<noaXess> on kubuntu planet :)
<eagle_y2> can someone figure out watz wrong with my installation
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: no, I did it before and have the same problem, but after that i've disabled it
<noaXess> just a question for scanning.. i use kooka for scanning documents or pics.. but with kooka i can't create a pdf directly..
<noaXess> is there any other scan tool for kde that can directly create pdfs?
<eagle_y2> kubuntu 8.10 is crashing after i m entering my login
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: but I've installed nvidia-glx-173,
<vasilisa> This bug is really stressing me out, and ive googled it to death.... "Unable to create io-slave. klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'trash'.
<vasilisa> i cant delete files to trash using gwenview
<vasilisa> what does that error even mean?
<jussi01> eagle_y2: does it crash or jsut go back to the login screen?
<eagle_y2> it crashes
<Seaboy> how can I reset xorg settings to default?
<eagle_y2> displayes KDE 4.1 one hdd icon then keyboard stops responding
<vasilisa> Seaboy: usually sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh does it... but back up your xorg before doing that
<Seaboy> ﻿vasilisa: and you think it may solve my problem?
<vasilisa> Seaboy: Perhaps. Another way is to run envy-ng, it makes xorg for you and installs the latest driver for your gfx card
<eagle_y2> jussi01 can u figure out
<Seaboy> ﻿vasilisa: thanks, i'm going to try it
<vasilisa> cool
<vasilisa> ahem so anyway
<vasilisa>  "Unable to create io-slave. klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'trash'.
<vasilisa> i dont like that bug, any ideas?
<ardchoille> vasilisa: when do you get that error?
<vasilisa> ardchoille: When i try to delete a picture in gwenview
<ardchoille> ok
<eagle_y2> guys kubuntu 8.10 is crashing after i m entering my login details ? any idea
<ardchoille> eagle_y2: any useful info in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<eagle_y2> not tried w8 i ll chk
<ardchoille> I guess not
<Seaboy> how can I use envy to install my driver in console mode?
<ardchoille> !envy | Seaboy
<ubottu> Seaboy: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Seaboy> ﻿ubottu: I have a problem with my desktop that only shows a white screen, sb told me it may help
<ardchoille> !bot | Seaboy
<ubottu> Seaboy: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ardchoille> Seaboy: Have you tried asking in the forums?
<roy_> how to do manual updates in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> roy_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<roy_> ardchoille: is there a update manager as compare to ubuntu?
<noaXess> if i print eg from firefox or gimp, i can't change the printing orientation: portrait or landscape.. any idea why?
<ardchoille> roy_: No idea, I always do it from command line
<Seaboy> ﻿ardchoille: no, I just have one desktop, and the problem happened for that, and now I'm in live mode so I need to get my answer fast
<ardchoille> Seaboy: there's another channel you might try
<ardchoille> !forums | Seaboy
<ubottu> Seaboy: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ardchoille> noaXess: those apps are gtk-based, you might try asking in #ubuntu
<noaXess> ardchoille: okay.. but do you use firefox on kubuntu?
<ardchoille> noaXess: I do
<noaXess> and printing? have you ever print a site and tried in lanscape oriantation?
<ardchoille> but I've never owned a printer
<noaXess> aha :)
<noaXess> ardchoille: is there a gtk settings tool within kubuntu?
<ardchoille> noaXess: not for printing and the like
<noaXess> ok
<eagle_y2j> kubuntu crashing at login any help
<exia_> hi guys.. can anybody tell me how to disable NAT or send packets from localhost to global net? i mean my shoutcast server works perfect on localhost:8000, but i also use no-ip daemon which also works perfect... but when i try to add :8000 to my domain, it doenst want to load anything
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: did you find any info in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<exia_> so shoutcast informs me that i must disable some nat, firewall etc.
<eagle_y2j> its says permission denied
<exia_> yes
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: aha :)
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille i tried sudo ~/.xsession-errors too
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: do you get permission denied when trying to open ~/.xsession-errors?
<eagle_y2j> then it proclaims file not found stuff
<eagle_y2j> yup
<ardchoille> there's the problem
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.xsession-errors
<eagle_y2j> user to be replaced with my user name ?
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: you can run it as I posted it
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: also check and see if root owns any other files in your home:  find /home/$USER -user root
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: root shouldn't own anything in your home dir
<eagle_y2j> sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.xsession-errors results :cannot access
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: ls -lha ~/.xsession-errors
<ardchoille> who owns that file?
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille it says no such file
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: ok, you just told me that you got permission denied while trying to open that file, now you're saying it doesn't exist?
<exia_> how should I disable NAT through shell?
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille i typed  :-   /home/$USER -user root
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: find /home/$USER -user root
<ardchoille> that finds all files on your home owned by root
<eagle_y2j> it results nothing
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: does ~/.xsession-errors exist?
<eagle_y2j> yes its there
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: who owns it?
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: open ~/.xsession-errors and see if there is any info about crashes
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille does this takes time to open ?
<eagle_y2j> as it has accepted command but nothing turns up
<ardchoille> what command did you issue?
<eagle_y2j> open ~/.xsession-errors
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: that won't do anything, my fault for not making these commands easier
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: nano ~/.xsession-errors
<mike-solidus> hey, i'm on the beta and i want to upgrade to the new stable, how do i do this? i cant use the standerd adept_manager because it no longer exists. I found out adept manager is an option but the --dist-upgrade does not work
<ardchoille> nano is a command line editor, you can use f8 to scroll page-by-page and f7 to scroll back up
<exia_> !NAT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille it opened up
<favro> mike-solidus: iirc just updating will do it
<ardchoille> mike-solidus: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille last line of log looks like an error :--- kwin(5330) couldn't start knotify from knotify4.desktop :"KDEInit could not 1$
<ardchoille> favro: Thanks, I had missed his question
<favro> np
<mike-solidus> ardchoille: hmm that only updated 2 things, which means i guess i got some problems with 8.10, my kwin crashes on startup everytime
<ardchoille> mike-solidus: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ardchoille> mike-solidus: "update" updates your software sources
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: I'm not sure how I can help with that
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille nyways thankx for u r kind support
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: sorry I couldn't help you more, but stick around, I'm sure someone can help
<eagle_y2j> yup! still digging google
<Machtin> heyho.. where does korganizer store its default-calender? i want to delete every single item..
<ardchoille> Machtin: I was just working with that. Try ~/.kde/share/config/kresources/calendar
<eagle_y2j> kubuntu crashing after entering login any help ?
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: I'm pretty sure it's kwin (the kde window manager) that's causing the problem.
<Machtin> thanks
<eagle_y2j> yup i too think so the kwin loading screen is crashing and hanging my keyboard
 * DreadKnight @  anyone knows a good pixel font creator* ?
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille it looks somewhat same to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/281950
<ardchoille> Machtin: That wasn't it, I found the correct file: ~/.kde/share/apps/korganizer/std.ics
<Machtin> ardchoille: so did i.. but you led me to it :) thanks
<ardchoille> yw :)
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: sounds like it
<eagle_y2j> but really i can't figure out is it fixed or still a bug
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: it's clearly still a bug
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: Give it some time, I'm sure the devs are working on it
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille just wasted 700mb for kubuntu
<eagle_y2j> seems i hav to switch back to suse
<stefan__> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ardchoille> eagle_y2j: Hold on, Hardy is quite stable, I'm sticking with Hardy until 9.04
<ardchoille> in fact Hardy impressed me enough to draw me completely away from gnome
<eagle_y2j> hmmm.. is there any known issue for  i845 board
<ardchoille> I don't know, I've never seen many bugs in Dapper, Gutsy or Hardy
<eagle_y2j> ardchoille" hopes so and +ve for my hardy test
<shoaib> Hello...
<shoaib> cud anyone help me with gyachi
<shoaib> i some how disabled viewing offline buddies
<shoaib> i.e.. only online buddies are visible...
<shoaib> how to change the setting for viewing the offline buddies too
<shoaib> Hellllllloooooooooo
<JP-sNL3> shoaib: it'll be in your setting probably, but i don't know/use gyachi
<woody86> how can I make Konversation start when the computer starts?
<JP-sNL3> woody86: heh... good question, but i don't shut konversation down when i shutdown kubuntu and that makes it re-appear when i boot into kubuntu afterwards
<JP-sNL3> that probably is not the best way but it works for now
<JP-sNL3> hihi
<JP-sNL3> ;-)
<woody86> JP-sNL3: oh, I didn't know it did that automatically :D Are you putting your system in hibernate, or fully shutting down?
<faileas> fully shutting down
<faileas> it rememebers
<woody86> does anyone know how to get the 5-A-Day applet showing? It's installed, but not listed under my applets??
<JP-sNL3> woody86: i shut it down completely since i move back and forth from kubuntu to win98se on a multiboot box here
<woody86> JP-sNL3: ah, ok :) good to know
<JP-sNL3> woody86: but i am sure there must be a proper way to startup programs when logging in
 * JP-sNL3 is quite new at this kubuntu stuff but has been playing around with linux for some time: they are all different! hahaha
<Seaboy> please help me get my desktop back, I just have a white screen after logging in
<JP-sNL3> Seaboy: this is a wild guess mind, but try [Alt]+[F2] and enter kicker... it works on my knoppix kde...
<Seaboy> ﻿JP-sNL3: alt+f2 doesn't work, but I can use it in console mode, I'll try it, but what doea this command do?
<JP-sNL3> it re-starts the desktop i think
<JP-sNL3> ...or redraws
<JP-sNL3> aaah, wait a minute... your not into X windows at all are you Seaboy?
<JP-sNL3> you just have console mode don't you?
<belim> i am having a few issues with display management. I am running on a Dell E6500 laptop and when plugging in a vga monitor or dvi one using the docking station it doest work well at all! the external display is really glitchy and unusable!
<jussi01> Seaboy: which version are you on?
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: no, splash screen is ok and after logging in, nothing. 8.10
<ardchoille> the command "kicker" won't work on kde4 will it?
<jussi01> ardchoille: nope
<ardchoille> that's what I thought
<jussi01> Seaboy: go to /.kde/share/config/kwinrc and check that compositing is not enabled:
<jussi01> [Compositing]
<jussi01> Enabled=true
<Seaboy> ﻿JP-sNL3: ﻿no, splash screen is ok and after logging in, nothing.
<jussi01> that is enabled ^^
<marekt> hi what is the easyest way to share files between two linux computers?
<marekt> *easiest
<jussi01> marekt: sftp
<marekt> is it gui?
<faileas> marekt: if they both run KDE, i tend to use fish. else i have a common SMB server for my network.
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: it's not, I,m sure I've disabled it
<JP-sNL3> Seaboy: do what jussi01 suggests
<jussi01> Seaboy: just check please
<jussi01> marekt: just open konqueror and do sftp://ip.address.of.machine
<marekt> faileas i tried gfish bbut i get only "could not connect to host"
<marekt> jussi01 i opened it and i can see a dialog with error about problem with sh
<marekt> something on router?
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01, ﻿JP-sNL3: this is the whole content of the file : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67842/
<andy151> Hi guys. Just thinking about upgrading from 8.04 REMIX to 8.10. Can anyone tell me, does 8.10 use/upgrade the .kde4 directory, or will it upgrade my old kde3 .kde directory? I'd like it to use my .kde4 (even if that involves renaming it etc)
<marekt> ok i done it with installind openssh-server
<marekt> can you tell me about the speed? it is awful - about 40 kBps, should be much much more
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: any idea?
<Seaboy> ﻿JP-sNL3: any idea?
<jussi01> Seaboy: what did you do to cause this? what were your actions last time it was working?
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: I've installed nvidia-glx-173, but after that I worked with it for hours, and suddenly screen got white, i'm sure I didn't do any thing in that moment,
<jussi01> Seaboy: I would try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> Seaboy: although that might land you at busybox when booting afterwards
<Seaboy> ﻿Seaboy: I've tried ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg phigh, but nothing changed
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: ﻿I've tried ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg phigh, but nothing changed
<jussi01> Seaboy: I have one other suggestion, but its a little drastic and means you will lose all of your kde settings, but you can try: mv .kde .kdeold
 * JP-sNL3 is clueless at this point... wow... although i notice that the suggestion jussi01 makes does NOT include phigh
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: thanks, I'm gonna try it
<studente> hjjjk
<belim> does anyone know how to get the intel X4500HD fully functioning ?
<belim> i have a standard install of kubuntu 8.10
<_virgio_> andrewwwwwwwww
<MoLkina> ciaooooo
<_virgio_> mylove
<MoLkina> ke figata
<MoLkina> ma ke cavolo [_
<MoLkina> }[__
<MoLkina> è??
<_virgio_> e cioè????
<_virgio_> ah
<_virgio_> puppa
<belim> using intel_agp as far as i can tell
<_virgio_> ciao belim
<_virgio_> xD
<MoLkina> ki sei?
<belim> _virgio_ what?
<_virgio_> ciao belim
<MoLkina> ??
<_virgio_> nothing belim
<_virgio_> mofux?
<sampo> suomen kielisiä paikalla?
<MoLkina> ma ki è sta gente?
<belim> the build in compiz stuff doesnt work overly well, and plugging in external LCD displays with vga or dvi through the docking station (its a dell e6500 laptop) the display is really glitchy!
<studente_> non lo so
<_virgio_> studente?
<m4dn4n0> io
<favro> !it | _virgio_ MoLkina
<ubottu> _virgio_ MoLkina: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_virgio_> ah, ciao roghiiiiiiii
<MoLkina> ciao roghi!
<mofux> yo?
<m4dn4n0> alleluia
<_virgio_> ah, srry
<_virgio_> *sorry
<favro> np
<MoLkina> why?
<_virgio_> we must speak in english
<MoLkina> oi
<sampo> okay
<_virgio_> hi sampo
<sampo> hi
<_virgio_> how are you?
<maxxer> is there any way to keep icon placement on kde4 in desktop view?
<_virgio_> eh?
<sampo> I am just loading my first ubuntu program
<sampo> okay -kubuntu
<lokai> uh what replaced the "scale" effect in KDE 4?
<jussi01> Seaboy: so no luck?
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: no
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: this is my xorg.0.log : ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/67858/
<jussi01> Seaboy: pastebin your xorg.conf please
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: here it is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67859/
<jussi01> Seaboy: and you said you were using nvidia binary driver?
<Seaboy> ﻿ jussi01: yes, but after this problem I tried to remove it in console mode, and I don't know if it is removed or not, because there were some errors
<jussi01> yeah, it is because its using the nv driver now. I would say try installing the binary driver again, then running nvidias config util - i think its called nvidia-xconfig
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: you mean I should install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<jussi01> Seaboy: which card do you have?
<Seaboy> ﻿ jussi01: geforce fx5500
<jussi01> Seaboy: and you had legacy on that before? or?
<Seaboy> no, I've installed 173
<Seaboy> ﻿jussi01: ﻿no, I've installed 173
<jussi01> Seaboy: 1 sec
<ardchoille> Kernel update for 8.10
<ardchoille> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-662-1
<ardchoille> Gotta love akregator :)
<jussi01> Seaboy: no, please reinstall the one you had
<Seaboy> ﻿ jussi01: ok thanks
<zeno> is it possible to switch back to ktorrent kde3? when I upgraded to 8.10 it upgraded it to kde4 ver and that crashes a TON
<jussi01> Seaboy: then after installing, run nvidia-xconfig
<jussi01> zeno: dont think so - although there should be an update to it soon - saw something on the devel list about it
<shaka> Is anyone having a few sound problems with ibex?
<jussi01> !anyone | shaka
<ubottu> shaka: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shaka> My startup sound starts then ends abruptly, and also the on-screen sound indicator bar does not work. Anyone with the same issues? Kubuntu ibex on acer aspire 5720ZG
<ardchoille> jussi01: what exactly does nvidia-xconfig do? Does it just edit xorg.conf to add the driver?
<dwidmann> ardchoille: more or less
<ardchoille> thought so
<dwidmann> ardchoille: has a number of useful switches for what will be added to it as well
<ardchoille> oh, nice
<jussi01> shaka: right click the sound icon in your tray, then select master channel to select the correct channel that controls your card.
<shaka> jussi01: I did and right now"front" is selected. Should it be anything other than that?
<dwidmann> shaka: I would think it might be "master" or "pcm" ... if there are options for such
<jussi01> shaka: its dependant on your machine, many use front, some use pcm others master - have a play
<shaka> jussi01: Wow thanks. I tried Most and PCM is the right one
<ganga> kubuntu always defaults to 800x640 resolution during reboot?
<jussi01> shaka: :)
<ganga> how come anyone got any idea?
<shaka> dwidmann: thanks for your input too. This place rocks
<ganga> anyone's desktop acting that way?
<maxxer> is there any way to keep icon placement on kde4 in desktop folder view?
<amdpox> What's the easiest way to get KDE4.2 (snapshot or dev repository, don't care) running on kubuntu 8.10?
<jussi01> amdpox: wait? :D
<ardchoille> :)
<amdpox> hehe
<amdpox> probably won't be stable before jaunty :P
<amdpox> also, is there an oxygen theme for qt3?
<amdpox> all the kde3 apps look like plastiky ass
<dwidmann> Which reminds me, my sound card is a bit weird .... http://www.xnowherex.com/images/kmix.png
<jussi01> amdpox: I think there is  - have a look on kdelook
<dig> ganga: did you mean even you change the resolution, but it won't persist
<ziroday> Hi, I can't find kooka anymore. Where did it go?
<ganga> dig: it wont persist
<ardchoille> ziroday: I don't think it exists in the repos
<ziroday> ardchoille: it did before
<jussi01> !info skanlite | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<ganga> dig: when i go to the displayof system settings it changes again, so i have to do this every boot
<ardchoille> ziroday:  yes, but the repos change with new releases now and then
<ziroday> jussi01: thanks :), didn't realise it got renamed
<jussi01> :)
<ardchoille> I must have missed that memo
<ziroday> jussi01: you might want to update the !scanners factoid
<jussi01> !scanners
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<dig> I am not sure about this. Did you try System->KRandRTray Screen Resize & Rotate
<ganga> dig lemme try that, lemme restart
<amdpox> whoa, any reason adept doesn't listen to system settings for font sizes?
<jussi01> !scanners
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Skanlite (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<exia_> can anyone help me? i have a problem with access from internet, no one can access or just ping my serv... localhost works good, i can even open my web-site through domain name (no-ip.com), but in general its not opened to public... :(
<exia_> i have NAT switched on, firewall..hmm, only iptables, configured by the documentation, so web traffic should go but it doenst
<blackflag> Hello alll :) how can I start VNC before login as a user. I want to see kdm over vnc and want to login than
<blackflag> or is there another solution?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<lokai> what replaces the 'scale' effect in KDE 4?
<woody86> how can I change the name of my network device from eth2 to wlan0?
<mefisto__> I can't seem to load comments on any pages from www.guardian.co.uk    can someone try to load a page with comments on firefox or konqueror (e.g. http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/may/18/foundthedustbinofhistory )
<exia_> hey guys
<exia_> do i really need to have the same information from "route" in /etc/networks ?
<lokai> ok...does anyone know how to get the scale effect workign on kwin outof the box kde 4?
<exia_> sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeping...
<lokai> ok...does anyone know how to get the scale effect workign on kwin outof the box kde 4?
<JontheEchidna> lokai: move your mouse to the top left corner
<aapzak> lokai: ctrl-F10 does the same
<JontheEchidna> the effect is called "Present Windows" in KWin
<dig> mefisto__: it works for me
<aapzak> all windows, including the ones on other desktops
<mefisto__> dig: did you try firefox or konqueror?
<aapzak> I need some help with konsole. I dislike the appearance. Monospace 8 does not do the same for me as monospace 8 on gnome-terminal
<aapzak> it seems konsole takes more vertical spacing
<dig> mefisto__: FF
<lokai> aapzak: it doesn't work, either one.
<lokai> neither do my shortcut kets from 8.04/kde3
<aapzak> lokai: in that case you might not have desktop effects
<lokai> kwin is installed...
<aapzak> that functionality is part of the eyecandy I think
<lokai> aapzak: could you elaborate?
<aapzak> lokai: I stepped in after you asked your question, what is it exactly?
<lokai> ok...does anyone know how to get the scale effect workign on kwin outof the box kde 4?
<aapzak> you should check your system settings: desktop -> desktop effects, tab all effects
<lokai> where is scale?
<lokai> it is not on the list.
<JontheEchidna> the effect is called "Present Windows" in KWin, as I said before
<aapzak> thatone I see inthere
<lokai> sorry JontheEchidna, must have missed that.
<lokai> lets try.
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<amdpox> is it normal for kwin4 with compositing to be lots, lots slower than compiz?
<aapzak> click on the wrench, see if you have any keys or locations set
<aapzak> amdpox: is always has been
<amdpox> ok then
<aapzak> amdpox: actually it has gotten much much better recently , but not as fast as compiz yet
<lokai> ok, it doesn't work though -- they hotkeys/hotcorners do nothing
<amdpox> no shiny-but-integrated-with-kde4 effects for me then :(
<lokai> yes, everything is enabled.
<aapzak> lokai: you have shortcuts? and they don't work?
<lokai> that is correct, aapzak
<aapzak> weird :)
<lokai> POS kde4.
<aapzak> lokai: maybe you don't have accelerated desktop, is your videocard supported?
<aapzak> can you run glxgears at a reasonable rate?
<lokai> yes.
<cuznt> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<lokai> i had compiz working fine, as well.
<aapzak> in that case ... I cannot help you
<aapzak> I'm sorry but I'm by no means a (k)ubuntu expert
<aapzak> which brings me back to my own question, anyone here with some konsole experience, especially tweaking the app itself?
<aapzak> please, anyone? I can't believe I'm using gnome-terminal in kde  :)
<scribbles> I just did 22 updates through adept and now my Kubuntu is Ubuntu!
 * exia_ is away: Gone away for now
<scribbles> anyone else having the new updates problem?
<kalorin> [08:06] <scribbles> I just did 22 updates through adept and now my Kubuntu is Ubuntu!
<kalorin> was it 8.10 or something else?
<Koordin> hi, i have here a very confusing problem : i've upgraded to 8.10 and now the display on my desktop is totally buggy : there are some black lines that appears every second everywhere on the screen ; my drivers are up-to-date (nvidia-glx-177) and i've already try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop or xserver-xorg ; could someone help me please ?
<lokai> KDE 4 is such a POS. Holy shit. Its unusuable after I upgraded from KDE3.
<jussi01> !ohmy | lokai
<ubottu> lokai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kalorin> I actually like 4 better
<lokai> ohmy
<kalorin> but I've been using it a while side by side with 3
<lokai> ohmy
<kalorin> what video chipset do you have?
<lokai> intel integrated stuff
<scribbles> is there a guide posted on creating users and giving them login access via ssh?
<lokai> scribbles: just used addusr
<lokai> adduser *
<lokai> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<scribbles> this will allow them to login remotely via PuTTy?
<lokai> yes
<lokai> I HATE KDE4
<kalorin> what specifically do you hate about it?
<lokai> none of the effects work (they ARE enabled), not of my previous hotkeys work
<lokai> and there is no minimize/maximize button
<lokai> HAR HAR
<kalorin> the only real complaint that I've got is that some of the stuff that you put in the panels doesn't size well when the panel is put on the side of the screen rather than on top and bottom
<lokai> its a broken system for me.
<lokai> no idea why
<kalorin> but that's almost more a complaint about this stupid 16:9 aspect that everything is going to
<lokai> NO IDEA
<scribbles> whats the default port for putty/ssh?
<jussi01> lokai: whichh version are you using?
<jussi01> scribbles: 22
<lokai> jussi01: the latest
<stdin> schmidtm: ssh uses port 22, make sure your server has the "ssh" package installed
<kalorin> so 8.10?
<kalorin> did you do a clean install or an upgrade?
<lokai> upgrade
<lokai> and yes, 8.10
<kalorin> cause kde4 isn't going to be compatible with the old kde3 settings in a lot of cases I'm thinking
<kalorin> so you're going to need to go set things up
<lokai> apparently not. but it shouldn't let you 'upgrade' if it needs a 'clean install'
<kalorin> the widgets on the desktop and stuff are all new and really different form the kde3 versions
<lokai> 'upgrade' ~= 'clean install'
<lokai> idiots.
<kalorin> well
<lokai> (not you all)
<kalorin> you've upgraded teh OS in all fairness
<kalorin> and kde4 is installed, it likely used what settings were similar and it could figure out
<kalorin> but it's not going to magically transform your previous settings from kde3 apps into kde4 apps settings and make it 100% the same
<kalorin> that be an awful lot to ask
<lokai> don't expect it to. I expect it to be usuable, though.
<kalorin> ati video card?
<bazhang> lokai, it is usable.
<lokai> no, integreated intel
<kalorin> do you ahve the HUGE font thing going on?
<bazhang> lokai, this is a support channel; do you have an actual support question
<lokai> no, I had tiny font at the beginning. THAT was one thing I could change
<kalorin> where you can't get the windows text to a font size that's under like 1/4 of the screen?
<lokai> bazhang: I've asked already, no one can help. Can you? haha.
<kalorin> oh I had the HUGe font thing going when I did my laptop to 8.04
<bazhang> lokai, I see no questions.
<lokai> fine. here goes
<kalorin> I keep thinking about doing this machine with kde4 version but it's a work machine and I really want to wait another week or two to let some more patches come out
<kalorin> though my 8.04 remix install on the laptop at home is super solid
<scribbles> I did apt-get autoremove proftpd and reloaded KUser but there's still a proftpd user in the menu, is it safe to remove it?
<ralpho> hide panel change width not length cashew sliders dont do that. how to.
<lokai> Why can I not configure keybindings? (They are there, but don't work) Why do no desktop effects work? (They are enabled) Why can I not see a minimize/maximize/close toolbar on my GUI apps?
<lokai> there goes my question
<stdin> scribbles: it's probably safe, but there's no real need to remove it. it does no harm
<lokai> ;)
<jussi01> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ralpho> ah man
<scribbles> thanks stdin
<lokai> whee yet again
<lokai> Why can I not configure keybindings? (They are there, but don't work) Why do no desktop effects work? (They are enabled) Why can I not see a minimize/maximize/close toolbar on my GUI apps?
<kalorin> perhaps you've got a theme selected that's no longer part of the distribution?
<Koordin> hi, i have here a very confusing problem : i've upgraded to 8.10 and now the display on my desktop is totally buggy : there are some black lines that appears every second everywhere on the screen ; my drivers are up-to-date (nvidia-glx-177) and i've already try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop or xserver-xorg ; could someone help me please ?
<kalorin> btw, has anyone had any issues with 64bit 8.10?
<bazhang> lokai, you have compiz running?
<ralpho> panel can you change width not length and hide it or not
<lokai> bazhang: No. I tried to do that, it didn't seem to work either. Right now, compiz is not on my machine.
<scribbles> when adding a user in KUser what is the Account Disabled default checked for?
<bazhang> lokai, you are referring to native kde4 desktop effects then?
<ralpho> good thing there is still gnome in the mean time
<lokai> bazhang: yes, the native kwin effects.
<lokai> but its totally broken anyways, even without the effects
<bazhang> lokai, perhaps your machine is older and not up to the requirements.
<lokai> bullsh
<scribbles> how do I ensure that the new user I'm creating in KUser does not have access to sudo, by default it seems as if they're on the same level as I am
<lokai> I was runnign kde3/8.04 fine
<lokai> with all the glx effects.
<bazhang> lokai, try lxde
<lokai> bazhang: do you know what you're talking about?
<zbenjamin> hi guys
<bazhang> lokai, lxde is much easier on ram, and cpu cycles
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install lxde
<zbenjamin> i just updated to the newest kubuntu release, but after the last update i cannot login anymore i always taken back to the login screen
<lokai> bazhang: Nice 'support', thanks bud.
<lokai> You should recommend I install windows, its easier.
<jussi01> zbenjamin: from the kubuntu release notes: Can not login after upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix. After an upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix, logging in will return directory to the login screen again. The x-session-manager alternative link is not correctly updated. Select "KDE" from the Session Menu before logging in and fix it with update-alternatives --set x-session-manager /usr/bin/startkde. (Bug 287488).
<bazhang> lokai, what system specs
<jussi01> lokai: you can try resetting your settings by renaming the ~/.kde  folder.
<lokai> jussi01: I'll try that.
<scribbles> how do I ensure that the new user I created cannot access sudo?
<jussi01> lokai: best do that while you are logged out - from a tty. after that login again
<lokai> all right I can ssh in from another machine. What are the problems if I mv while in this session?
<lokai> scribbles: don't tell them the password.
<Pici> scribbles: Do not put them in the admin group.
<jussi01> lokai: as its the "curret working dir" for settings, it can sometimes not mv cleanly/ have things written to it from the old settings
<lokai> kk, be back
<zbenjamin> btw where does kdm store the last used windowmanager?
<zbenjamin> i realized if i change the wm when logged in it will load the last used one
<zbenjamin> so i used kwin in my last xfce session and now it always crashes when i try to login :(
<lokai> jussi01: Thanks for the suggestion, it seems to have fixed all the problems. I wish they would warn users that they can't migrate their kde3 settings to kde4.
<jussi01> lokai: there is some stuff in the release notes, sometimes it does funky things. it happens with a new major release.
<bibstha> sunwukong: hello
<lokai> hm I closed the 'panel' that is at the bottom of the screen by default. I've added one, but it added to the top of the screen. How do I move it down to the bottom?
<kalorin> click the little crescent thing
<kalorin> when that opens the "settings" menu thingy you can then drag it to the side of the screen you want it on
<kalorin> its' not very intuitive and I didn't realize how to do that for a while
<lokai> got it, thanks
<lokai> my keybindings still don't work
<mrhjkim> Hi.
<kalorin> can't help there, sorry, I don't use keybindings
<mrhjkim> I got some problem in sound driver and internal mic is not working and I searched internet and succeded in making it work.
 * bluecopper greets everyone with humility
<mrhjkim> but after rebooting, it also have the same problem.
<xomp> can someone tell me how to remove KDE from a system? My mom is rather fond of Gnome and I put KDE on a while back and she wants it off to gain the disk space back.
<lokai> hm, whats the kwin effect for (make this window transparent with I drag it)
<lokai> xomp: couldn't you just use your package manager to get rid of it?
<xomp> lokai, not sure, I used "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but it pushed down like 700+Mb of other files with it. If I "apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop" it only removes like 50MB of the total 700+MB it downloaded :(
<lokai> apt get remove kde
<mrhjkim> I can make sound card work by this command "modprobe snd-hda-intel model=lg"
<lokai> kubuntu-desktop package is ubuntu+KDE, I suspect.
<bluecopper> i have a problem with kopete
<mrhjkim> but how I configure to make it work after reboot
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<bluecopper> everytime i try to use kopete the system slows up and the completely freezes
<bluecopper> everytime i try to use kopete the system slows up and then completely freezes
<kalorin> looks like it might make you repeat your typing too....
<kalorin> ;)
<kalorin> bluecopper, remove it's configuration if you can
<kalorin> it'll be in the .kde directory in your homedirectory
<kalorin> just do cd .kde
<kalorin> find . -name "*kopete*"
<bluecopper> well wud a config file be create if the no accounts have been created yet
<kalorin> and move it to whatever it's name .bak
<kalorin> and restart it
<kalorin> yeah
<kalorin> it's still going to store location on the desktop to open and size of the window and styles and all that jaz
<kalorin> jazz
<bluecopper> o i c
<bluecopper> will try that and let u know
<kalorin> sure
<lokai> anyone get a keybinding for konsole to work under kde4?
<scribbles> I created a user and I want them to be able to ssh via putty into my box, is ssh installed/enabled by default in kubuntu?
<scribbles> if not, which package do I get?
<Pici> scribbles: install the ssh package for the server and client.
<sysstemlord> hey guys, does anybody have a problem with firefox not seeing flash player 10?
<sysstemlord> and the problem is not from the location of the plugin
<lokai> ~ssh
<lokai> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Slylias> How can I disable my wireless card? I want to disable the internal wireless card on this laptop and use the USB one instead.
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: you mean flash 10 is not installed in firefox? it doesn't appear in about:plugins ??
<Seaboy> jussi01: hi, remember me?
<sysstemlord> it doesn't
<sysstemlord> i installed it from adept, and from the debian package
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: and there is no other flash plugin listed?
<sysstemlord> i even tried one thing, installed flash 9, and just replaced the file with that of flash ten, it disappeared from about:plugins
<sysstemlord> no other
<lokai> anyone have an idea why my keybinding for konsole isn't working?
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: does /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so exist?
<Slylias> How can I disable my wireless card? I want to disable the internal wireless card on this laptop and use the USB one instead.
<sysstemlord> now it does because i have flash 9
<sysstemlord> should i remove 9 and try?
<kalorin> so does anyone have any experience with the 64bit Kubuntu 8.10 yet?
<kalorin> any real gotcha's that make it less usable than the 32bit one?
<kalorin> also, running core 2 duo chips, you're 64bit compatible right?
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: but is flash 9 working in firefox?
<sysstemlord> yes
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: I installed flash 10 by just replacing libflashplayer.so v9 with the 10 version
<sysstemlord> i tried that
<sysstemlord> before replacing the file, it works in firefox
<sysstemlord> but after replacing the file
<sysstemlord> it disappears
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: after replacing libflashplayer.so, did you restart firefox?
<sysstemlord> yes of course, but only didn't restart the whole computer
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: do you have /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so ?? On mine, that is a link to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: also, /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin is linked to  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<sysstemlord> i have it linking to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<sysstemlord> which links to your file
<mefisto__> mozilla-flashplugin also links to  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so here
<sysstemlord> yeah, that's the case, and now when i tried opening konqueror, it has flash 9 loaded
<sysstemlord> but the file has been replaced
<sysstemlord> but anyway, it doesn't seem to work in konqueror either
<sysstemlord> but in konquror i don't get a message from youtube that flash is not installed, it just doesn't load the video
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: you can specify where konqueror looks for plugins and in what order. in settings, configure konqueror, plugins
<sysstemlord> does flash 10 require any other updates to the system?
<sysstemlord> because the problem seems to be not only in firefox
<xomp> thanks bazhang
<aaroncampbell> Every time I need to reboot my newly upgraded 8.10 system, I have to run "compiz --replace &" ...in 8.04 I had a symbolic link in ~/.kde/Autostart/  to  /usr/bin/compiz
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: you can untangle this web of symlinks and get it working, but if you have libflashplayer.so (or a symlink) in ~/.mozilla/plugins I think what's in there takes precedence over everything else. but that's only a per-user solution
<aaroncampbell> That doesn't seem to work anymore...specifically, it seems to start and then die? (Wobbly Windows and my Rotating Cube seem to work at first, then stop as things are still loading)
<sysstemlord> i'm gonna copy the file directly to firefox
<kalorin> I can't even download the install cd for 8.10 right now
<kalorin> I click the download button on the download page after picking a mirror and it just sits there
<sysstemlord> no help
<vcxcv> hi. how can I check the details of an ext3 partition, such as indoe size etc?
<vcxcv> inode size*
<genii> vcxcv: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/<partition-name>
<genii> kalorin: Have you tried to wget it yet?
<vcxcv> ty
<genii> vcxcv: np
<sysstemlord> i removed all link flash related and installed from the deb package, but this of course didn't change anything
<sysstemlord> the problem seems to be from the plugin itself
<lokai> keybindings are a mess in kde4.
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: I have 2 computers running ubuntu with flash 10 running if firefox, seamonkey and konqueror without problems
<sysstemlord> would it be a difference if it's kubuntu?
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: no. I have kubuntu and xfce and flash 10 runs on either
<sysstemlord> but if it can work, then it should really work if i replace the flash player 9 file with that of flash 10
<sysstemlord> because it must be found
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: was firefox installed from repos?
<sysstemlord> i believe so, but it's in a strange folder called firefox-3.0.1, and when i install flash, it created a new folder called only firefox, but the same happens with flash 9 and it still works
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: is this folder in your home dir?
<sysstemlord> in /usr/lib
<jussi01> Seaboy: yes, i remember you :)
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: I have firefox and firefox-3.0.3 and firefox-addons
<sysstemlord> i have this firefox-addons too, and inside it a link to the plugin folder inside mozilla
<noobstyle> Hi :) Do i need AntiVirus, AntiSpyware, AntiSpam, Firewall on Kubuntu?
<LjL> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<LjL> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<noobstyle> !spyware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware
<noobstyle> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<scribbles> I'm following this here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto I created the SSH keys and have a public/private key now, is the public key only available to me as a user, do I login as each user and create a keypair for that user as well in their home directory following these instructions?
<noobstyle> so no need to install anything :D?
<genii> noobstyle: No antivirus is really needed unless you are scanning files you will later be using in Windows or so. Firewall is a good idea if you do the ISP login on your computer and not from a router.
<LjL> noobstyle: not really
<noobstyle> isp login?
<noobstyle> i have a router - Dlink 120
<noobstyle> Dir-120 it's called i think..
<LjL> noobstyle: most DSL/cable routers act as NAT firewalls
<genii> noobstyle: Then your computer does not have an external IP on the internet, just the router does
<noobstyle> nice :)
<noobstyle> So no need for firewall?
<sysstemlord> i'm installing now a package called flashplayer-mozilla, inside flash 9
<sysstemlord> i'll see what happens
<genii> noobstyle: Not usually but you can still put one on if it makes you feel better :)
<gbrandstoetter> i am tryin to establish a vpn connection, but i receive that error: "ISAKMP from unexpected address XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" what does it mean?
<noobstyle> genii: which one should i install? should i do it from Adept?
<LjL> !software | noobstyle
<ubottu> noobstyle: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<noobstyle> its Kubuntu
<mefisto__> sysstemlord: do you have /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so ?? that's a link to /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin here (which links to /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so )
<LjL> noobstyle: you can use any method to install software on your computer, as long as it relies on APT, Ubuntu's software management backend
<LjL> noobstyle: that includes Adept, apt-get and aptitude, among others
<genii> noobstyle: The usual ones are Firestarter and Guarddog
<noobstyle> Which one then :D?
<lokai> sudo apt-get install <program>
<LjL> !firewall | noobstyle, this talks about both gnome and kde, pick your choice
<ubottu> noobstyle, this talks about both gnome and kde, pick your choice: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<genii> noobstyle: For Kubuntu Adept is the default package manager
<LjL> noobstyle: although personally, i'd say don't bother.
<noobstyle> Yes. But i'm not sure what Gnome and Guarddog is
<noobstyle> I use homebanking etc.. i want to be safe
<lokai> Gnome is a desktop environment
<noobstyle> yeS?
<sysstemlord> yes that's what i have
<lokai> KDE is another desktop environment
<LjL> noobstyle: GNOME is the desktop environment used on Ubuntu, KDE is the one used on Kubuntu.
<noobstyle> so i should take KDE?
<LjL> noobstyle: i'd do that.
<noobstyle> guarddog it is then
<LjL> noobstyle: keep in mind that just blindly putting random security-related stuff on your computer doesn't automagically make you safe from attacks
<noobstyle> Do i have to change anything to make my kubuntu kde ?
<lokai> if you installed kubuntu, you are running KDE by default.
<noobstyle> ok LjL.. :) should i make any changes before i install guarddog then?
<LjL> if your router is doing NAT firewalling, then there's most likely not any reason to drop packets on your computer itself
<noobstyle> installing Guarddog now :)
<LjL> noobstyle, as i said, Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE
<LjL> !flavors
<ubottu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<lokai> if you didn't have KDE (or another desktop environment), then you would not have any graphical output
<noobstyle> ok.
<noobstyle> it is installed now.
<noobstyle> !styling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about styling
<noobstyle> !style
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about style
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<noobstyle> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<genii> noobstyle: Just make sure you are choosing KDE as default session when logging in :)
<lokai> lol I HATE kde 4
<noobstyle> logging in? i disabled password on login
<LjL> lokai: do you have a question for us?
<noobstyle> i dont understand.. choosing kde ?
<lokai> Sure LjL: why doesn't my keybinding for firefox work?
<LjL> lokai: i don't know, what keybinding would that be for a start?
<lokai> alt f
<LjL> noobstyle, if you're running Kubuntu (and not Ubuntu, and never installed ubuntu-desktop), then you're using KDE.
<lokai> there is quite a mess with how kde4 handles keybindings, in general.
<noobstyle> Ok LjL. It have this VPN service called Relakks. It is PPTP VPN. Do you know how to set it up?
<lokai> kglobalshortcutrc keeps getting appended, seemingly every time I access the gui keyboard shortcuts in systemsettings.
<lokai> noobstyle: you can see what you are running by typing in "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" in the konsole.
<noobstyle> lokai it just says -SESSION
<noobstyle> now it says default :D
<lokai> export | grep DESKTOP_SESSION
<lokai> shrug
<lokai> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<LjL> lokai: i can't use input actions on my Hardy, either.
<lokai> Yep.
<lokai> Hence my original comment
<lokai> there are other problems
<lokai> but this is pretty major
<lokai> for me, anyways.
<LjL> well you should file a bug, this is clearly not correct behavior
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lokai> I find it very difficult to understand how something so fundamental could be overlooked
<lokai> do a google search--other people have the same complaint
<lokai> so, its not isolated
<lokai> which makes me quite frustrated with that fact that it was released.
<lokai> (and I upgraded)
<lokai> I've had to trash my ~/.kde twice now because of a corrupted kglobalshortcutsrc
<genii> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lokai> thanks.
<genii> noobstyle: If you have more than one desktop environment installed (like both KDE and Gnome for instance) then your login screen will let you decide at that time which one you want to use when you login
<lokai> anyone figured out how to add custom functionality to the middle mouse button?
<lokai> of course not.
<genii> lokai: 60 seconds is not quite enough time for someone to look that up ;)
<jussi01> lokai: yes, on a logitech mouse I can.
<lokai> How did you do it? Going through systemsettings->advanced->input actions does not work for me
<lokai> oh another quick question: Does the default "HELLO" (CRTL+ALT+H) work for anyone on a fresh install?
<jussi01> lokai: on a logitech mouse youcan use a program called btnx - not in the repos, but there was a package floating round somewhere
<lokai> jussi01: k thanks for the tip. I'm thinking of going back to compiz anyways, which does allow that functionality that I want
<lokai> I fear that going back to compiz will mean going back to kde3, also.
<lokai> jussi01: You using 8.10 with btnx? The developer says that 8.10 breaks it...http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/
<jussi01> lokai: hadnt looked at it yet, but thats sad. :(
<lokai> oh another quick question: Does the default "HELLO" (CRTL+ALT+H) work for anyone on a fresh install?
<aaroncampbell> My printer (Brother MFC 9440cn) has stopped working since my upgrade to 8.10.  I don't even see where to set it up.  Where are the printers managed?
<KDesk> aaroncampbell /usr/bin/system-config-printer-kde
<KDesk> aaroncampbell it is also in the Kmenu
<genii> lokai: I think ctrl-alt-h is supposed to hibernate
<Seaboy> it is going to be 2days that I don't have my desktop, and nobody can help
<lokai> genii: not according to the keyboard shortcuts entry. In any case nothing happens when I press it.
<KDesk> How can I know from which package depends one package
<lokai> genii: I am just wondering if anything happens for anyone.
<KDesk> Seaboy: whats you problem?
<ocs>  hi. suppose that I have myscript.sh.   How can i retrieve, inside the script itself, the directory where the script is located ?
<KDesk> ocs: I think inside the script:  . otherscipr.sh
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: when I login. I just have the mouse pointer and a white screen, and nothing else
<aaroncampbell> KDesk: I can't find it in the KMenu
<lokai> genii: cat ~/.kde/share/config/kglobalshortcutsrc | grep "Type 'Hello'"
<KDesk> Seaboy: You have intrepid? is it a new install or an upgrade?
<aaroncampbell> KDesk: but I have it running...now I need to find what happened :|
<genii> lokai: Doesn't seem to do anything on my box here
<lokai> kde3 or 4?
<genii> lokai: Right now I'm on 3
<lokai> ah hahahah!
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: yes, new install, and I used it for some days, then it suddenly happened while I was copying a disc
<lokai> dont upgrade to 4
<lokai> it fails, utterly.
<aaroncampbell> It says: Stopped - Filter "/usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc9440cn/cupswrapper/brldwrapper_mfc9440cn" for printer "MFC9440CN" not available: Permission Denied
<lokai> genii: all the problems that I have been complaining about are kde4 problems.
<genii> lokai: I'm usually reluctant to make major changes until the big bugs are worked out of the system :)
<lokai> genii: and as you might suspect, I'm quite upset that I upgraded.
<lokai> genii: same. I didn't wait long enough.
<KDesk> Seaboy: maybe it was an package update, maybe kernel, kdm... Which graphics card do you have? What do you have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<genii> lokai: I believe you can still run kde3 if you want
<lokai> genii: how would you go about going that?
<lokai> *doing
<KDesk> genii: but only in hardy.
<lokai> Seaboy: Have you tried to reconfigure xorg?
<lokai> that means I'm out of luck. I've upgraded to 8.10
<lokai> and KDE4 comes by default
<genii> lokai: Prevoiusly the kde3 was package kubuntu-desktop and the kde4 was kubuntu-kde4-desktop but I think now kde4 is the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<lokai> I'm very, very, very disappointed that they released this to the general public before it was ready
<faileas> there's a workaround to run kde3 on intrepid
<Pici> !intrepidkde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: no, I was't upgrading, but that day I installed nvidia-glx-173 and it was working without a problem for hours. my graphic card is geforce FX5500, I'll pastebin xorg.conf content in a minute
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: yes, i tried
<genii> faileas: If you have a link I'm sure lokai would like it :)
<lokai> yes, faileas
<faileas> gimme a moment. need to go look it up again
<lokai> thanks
<KDesk> Seaboy: hmm, I think it is nvidia driver fault.
<faileas> lokai: http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?s=03dd6e75a3859a1426a4ec8a10d30c0e&t=960742&highlight=kde+3.5+downgrade
<Seaboy> ﻿Seaboy: this is it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67957/
<faileas> YMMV, i've never tried this personally
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk:﻿ ﻿Seaboy: this is it : http://paste.ubuntu.com/67957/
<lokai> thanks so much faileas
<KDesk> Seaboy: I think the xorg.conf is OK. Which nvidia driver version do you have?
<KDesk> Seaboy: have you tried to start x with the free 2d nv driver?
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: I've installed 173, but after this problem I tried to remove it. however I think it didn't remove
<KDesk> Seaboy: I am reading this, it seems that support from your card is removed from 173. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=945899
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: so what should I do? will removing it solve the problem? I've tried many sollutions but none of them worked
<KDesk> Seaboy: have you tried to remove, and install it with the envy utility?
<lokai> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<KDesk> Seaboy: First I think you have to remove that driver.
<Seaboy> I tried in console mode, but I get some errors when I try to install or remove something
<scdeville> hello
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: ﻿I tried in console mode, but I get some errors when I try to install or remove something
<scdeville> I have a problem with kmix
<KDesk> Seaboy: which errors?
<scdeville> it only shows the red X and doesnt control volume
<KDesk> scdeville: does it work with alsamixer ?
<nadhemos> bonjour
<scdeville> I don't have it
<nadhemos> svp y'as qq qui parle en francais ?
<scdeville> kde comes just with kmix
<lokai> faileas: something is broken about it...
<Sokal-EC> one question how do i zip a file?
<scdeville> the sound control of amarock works fine
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: a bunch of errors, and at the end this : end_request: I/0 error, dev sda, sector 1244578 bus error
<Sokal-EC> using ark or can i only unzip
<nadhemos> alloo ther's someone spoke french ?
<faileas> lokai: never tried it out myself, as i said...
<lokai> you still on kde3?
<sparr> is there a third-party solution for connecting to VPNs in kubuntu until kde supports them again?
<faileas> no
<genii> !fr | nadhemos
<ubottu> nadhemos: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<faileas> well this box is on KDE4. got another one on hardy and another one on the enlightenment based ubuntu varient
<nadhemos> thankyou!
<KDesk> Seaboy: I think it is bad, maybe there was a corruption an something in you partition is broken. Maybe the fasters way it to backup important data and to do a fresh install again (~30min)
<sparr> It would be awesome if there was a list of lost functionality to refer to before upgrading.  I never would have installed intrepid if I had known how much stuff was missing.
<KDesk> scdeville: so you dont have alsamixer? install alsa-utils
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: I think I should reinstall kubuntu, but is there anyway to use tha packages I've downloaded?
<scdeville> ok i'll try it thank you
<KDesk> sparr: kde4 has not so many apps as kde3, but you can also install kde3 apps
<KDesk> Seaboy: yes, they are in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sparr> KDesk: im referring to kde4 replacements for kde3 apps.  i cant (?) install kde3's network manager, or use kde3's panel, etc
<KDesk> Seaboy: I think you should tray first (in the reinstalled system) to install the nvidia drivers with http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html envyNG
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: and something else, do you know the default path of temp in nero? I just have an image of kubuntu and don't know where it is, sorry for asking so many questions
<KDesk> sparr: the networkmanager you can, I use it. But the panel not. But there are many insteresting plasmoids in kde-look.org you can use.
<Sokal-EC> if in the terminal how do i cd to a file?
<KDesk> Seaboy: no problem. I dont know, but I think maybe in .nero/
<sparr> KDesk: is the kde downloader thing broken?  i only see two or three widgets available when i try to download new ones
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: I said nero? I mean k3b
<KDesk> sparr: yes i think, somethimes I also see two or tree. Better search in kde-look.org, there is also a repo from a PPA with some plasmoids debs for intrepid. https://launchpad.net/~samrog131/+archive
<Sokal-EC> anyone know how do i navigate to a folder from konsole
<awidegreen> hej! i want to install intrepid in my existing lvm group - has anybody any idea how to map the existing lvm grp while the installation-process (command-line)?
<KDesk> Seaboy: ah, the k3b config is in .kde/share/ but I dont think that k3b saves the image, maybe take a look at /tmp/
<KDesk> Sokal-EC: use cd to change dirictory. ls to list the content
<Seaboy> ﻿KDesk: thank you very much
<KDesk> Sokal-EC: cd /home/youuser/folder
<KDesk> Seaboy: np, good luck!
<sparr> KDesk: how do i get/use the old network manager?  i really need to connect to my work VPN, and i hate having to use gnome to do it
<dr_willis> yu could just run the gnome network-manager tool
<dr_willis> no need to use all of gnome perhaps
<KDesk> sparr: in hardy it was also networkmanager 0.6, but in intrepid there is networkmanager 0.7, it is much better. I h ave the package network-manager-kde installed
<sparr> dr_willis: changes in intrepid prevent nm-applet from running in kde (conflicting providers of the service or something like that, dbus is very confusing)
<rrittenhouse> I just installed Kubuntu 32bit with the alt cd. When it came up it would half of the time drop into the shell and I would have to type startx and sometimes it would take me to X. I even had one time where everything froze. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> sparr,  isent that special.. :)
<aaroncampbell> My printer won't work since the 8.10 upgrade.  It keeps saying "Unable to start filter "/usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc9440cn/cupswrapper/brlpdwrapper_mfc9440cn" - Permission denied."
<dr_willis> rrittenhouse,  what video card?
<aaroncampbell> I re-downloaded the .deb from Brother and installed it, but I'm pretty sure something else is causing the problem, because that didn't fix it
<rrittenhouse> dr_willis: Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
<KDesk> sparr: but if you have the networkmanager from gnome it should work in kde. HAve you the network-manager-kde pakcage installed?
<rrittenhouse> dr_willis: I'm an ubuntu user and I've never had an issue (even Ibex). I'm just wondering what could be wrong.
<dr_willis> rrittenhouse,  kubuntua nd ubuntu use the same drivers/underlaying OS. so ive no idea on taht..  If you had Ubuntu isntalled you could just install kubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> rrittenhouse,  You may want to check and be sure you are using the nvidia drivers,  could try som eother window maangers also. see if they also crash
<rrittenhouse> dr_willis: True. I should have just done that.. gah! :)
<dr_willis> rrittenhouse,  one of the first things i do on a new box. :) install all the desktops and stuff
<rrittenhouse> It seems to work now after I enabled the nvidia driver once getting into KDE. Even dual monitors is working. I'm just having weird crashes now :P
<rrittenhouse> dr_willis: cool. I was always a KDE user and at some point Ubuntu came along and I switched. I'm just trying to check back into KDE.
<rrittenhouse> dr_willis: Another weird problem I had was when I added the twitter widget and tried to connect it would crash the entire plasma interface. It did that on the livecd too
<rrittenhouse> dr_willis: Good thinking. I'm gonna install Ubuntu again and just put KDE on it too in case I decide I need gnome again lol
<aaroncampbell> The problem I was having with my printer (It kept saying :Unable to start filter "/usr/local/Brother/Printer/mfc9440cn/cupswrapper/brlpdwrapper_mfc9440cn" - Permission denied.) was able to get fixed with "sudo aa-complain cupsd" ...will that be a permanent fix or will I need to do that on every reboot?
<Seaboy> ﻿is there anyway to backup installed packages and use it later, I should mention that I just have access to console mode
<sparr> KDesk: yes, i have network-manager-kde installed.  the kde4 version has no support for VPNs (and doesn't work with my ethernet connection anyways, but that's another bug for another day)
<KDesk> sparr: which is the kde4 version? I thought it wasn't ready.
<sparr> it isn't, that's the point
<KDesk> sparr: ah, where do you got the kde4 version?
<sparr> 1:0.7svn864988
<sparr> upgrade to intrepid
<sparr> which i regret on so many levels
<KDesk> sparr: I use intrepid but dont have the nm kde4 version...
<JontheEchidna> it's not a KDE4 version
<ka9de> hi, is there a german kubuntu channel?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ka9de> thx <3
<nyad> Hi.
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: ah, ok. When will the kde4 version be ready? Will it be a plasmoid?
<sparr> JontheEchidna: ok, whatever it is, it's multiply broken
<sparr> and i cant run gnome's nm-applet (which mostly works) in kde any more in intrepid
<JontheEchidna> KDesk: SuSE is aiming for it to be done in time for the next suse release
<JontheEchidna> and it will be a plasmoid
<sparr> what is the solution for connecting to a VPN in kde in intrepid, today?  not 6 months from now
<nyad> Hi. Amarok doesn't autostart after I have logged out of kde4
<KDesk> JontheEchidna: ah, that is good! I will be watching kde-look for the plasmoid :)
<KDesk> nyad: you have to see in System Settings in the advanced tab in Session manager, there you can cnfig if you want to save the session when you logout
<silto> bonjour à tous!
<nyad> KDesk: It is set to restore last session
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nyad> my windows all open except amarok
<silto> ok thx, I didn't know
<xp-killer> how to install a .tar.bz2 file?
<aaroncampbell> Where can I go to find more widgets for the new KDE4?
<bazhang> kde-look.org ?
<xp-killer> how to install a .tar.bz2 file?
<aaroncampbell> bazhang: I don't see where, but there's a lot there, so maybe I'm missing it
<tictric> xp-killer, you don't install such a file. You can extract it
<Pici> xp-killer: What are you trying to install?
<tictric> tar xjvf some.tar.bz2
<tictric> replace extract with uncompress and unpack
<Pici> Yes, but its better to install programs from the repositories, than to compile from some archived file.
<tictric> still we don't know yet what xp-killer actually wants to do :-)
<tictric> maybe uncompress xp?
<ka9de> I've got a performance problem with ATI HD2600 mobile, fglrx driver and KDE3.. for example, when i minimize windows, it seems very laggy.. fglrxinfo replies the right radeon chip, anyone with ideas? sorry for my bad english :(
<rrittenhouse> So to get firefox should I install it from the repos or from their website? I noticed it had a LOT of deps in the repo
<tictric> rrittenhouse, I'd install the deb from the distro
<xp-killer> Pici: well i try to go on my email acout and kopete telling me on the website i need to update my firefox to view my email
<xp-killer> Pici: well i try to go on my email acout and kopete telling me on the website i need to update my firefox to view my email tictric
<Pici> xp-killer: What version of Kubuntu are you using and what version of Firefox?
<xp-killer> 8.04
<xp-killer> the page i want to go on belongs to msn to view my emails
<rrittenhouse> tictric: Should I just sudo apt-get install firefox ?
<Pici> xp-killer: What version of Firefox are you currently using?
<rrittenhouse> tictric: I'm used to using that. I wasnt sure if I should attempt adept or not
<xp-killer> Pici: i have no idea
<Pici> xp-killer: What does it say in Help>About?
<xp-killer> Pici:  3.03
<Pici> xp-killer: That is the latest version
<tictric> rrittenhouse, use the tool you are comfortable with. I personally use aptitude but apt-get is just as fine as adept I'd say
<rrittenhouse> tictric: thx
<Pici> xp-killer: No update needed.
<rrittenhouse> I'm really liking KDE over gnome tho =D
<rrittenhouse> Some things are hard to get used to because I've used gnome for so long
<xp-killer> Pici: then why i cant get in my email box?
<Pici> xp-killer: Has it ever worked with firefox?
<OxDeadC0de> what's the best way to get hotmail emails in linux using native email clients?
<xp-killer> Pici: this the first time im trying it.normaly it with explorer i does check my email
<xp-killer> Pici: but u dont have msn?how u does check your email?
<Pici> xp-killer: I use gmail.
<nyad> xp-killer: so your problem is that you can't get into msn with firefox?
<xp-killer> nyad: firefox and konqeror
<nyad> xp-killer: That is odd
<nyad> xp-killer: I switched to gmail and I'm happy
<xp-killer> nyad: im not going to change my hotmail
<xp-killer> nyad: i got in.they told me if i continue withou update i wont be able to view certain fonction
<genii> !info gotmail
<ubottu> gotmail (source: gotmail): utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 124 kB
<OxDeadC0de> but gotmail can't send email
<mfree> sefver
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: so it will downloa all my email to my pc so i can see them?
<OxDeadC0de> xp-killer yeah but it's only half a solution, recieving emails, no sending
<Jurgentje> Hi all... I've upgraded to Kubuntu 8.10 ... and my sound is gone. It worked fine in 8.04. I'm using a Creative Labs Audigy card... frequently read this on internet, but don't read any solutions... anyone out here who could help me out?
<Shadowwulf> hi i lost my panel stuff in kubuntu ... anybody know to reset all the icons in the panel ?
<Shadowwulf> to default ?
<xp-killer> OxDeadC0de: but dont worry i got in my email box with konqueror
<dr_willis> delete all the various .kde  dirs/ or settings in them and restart the window manager? :)
<dr_willis> Thats a little extreme...
<Shadowwulf> is there a simple way ?
<dr_willis> Or just add the  applets back to th panel
<Shadowwulf> i cant find the window manager \
<Shadowwulf> the 2 or 4 windows app thingy
<dr_willis> Thats the Desktop/Panel I imagine..
<dr_willis> I dont use kde4 so cant verify
<Shadowwulf> ahh
<Shadowwulf> reinstall maybe ? quick fix ?
<dr_willis> reinstall to get kde back to se4ttings.??? this isent windows
<dr_willis> Delete the users .kde* settings dirs. logout/back in - is a Extreme way to do it...
<dr_willis> Or explore the applets stuff - it has to be in there somewhere
<Shadowwulf> i have looked many times
<Shadowwulf> where is .kde* dirs or how do i search for it
<dr_willis> Its got to be one of the plasmoids.. everyithing in kde4 is a plasmoid
<dr_willis> all the users settings dirs are in their home directory
<dr_willis> I dont kow the exact name of the dir. thus i said .kde* :)
<OxDeadC0de> shadowwulf type rm ~/.kde -r to recursively delete your kde folder
<OxDeadC0de> ~ is a shortcut for /home/yourusername/
<dr_willis> of coruse this will erase/reset ALL kde settings...
<OxDeadC0de> if you want to back it up instead, mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<ubuntu> Need a little help if anyone is available to help a newbie
<l0n3w0lf> oops, forgot to set nick
<genii> ubuntu_sucks_dic:  Please change your nick
<genii> l0n3w0lf: Best approach is just ask your question or state your problem and then someone will try to assist that is familiar with your issue
<l0n3w0lf> Alright.  Well basically I used suspend to disk and when I got back to my laptop earlier to login it stalls at the loading / progress bar screen with no disk activity.  I don't know where to go from there, recovery mode fails too
<Shadowwulf> what is the cmd for linuxes version of cd..
<Shadowwulf> or windows version
<rien> hi everyone
<denis__> hi
<Shadowwulf> so if my home dir is johndoe what is the exact command i type in for mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<denis__> I need to know what are commands to install definitely my second HDD please. is someone there who can helps me ?
<genii> Shadowwulf: Exactly what you just put
<rien> im trying to use my printer via the network as network printer, but it doesnt seem to work, whats the easiest way to configure that?
<rien> the other computer is a windows machine
<Shadowwulf> cannot stat username/.kde no such file or dir
<genii> Shadowwulf: Then it's already been done, or  else you weren't using kde in the first place
<genii> Or you just rm 'd it
* LjL changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 8.10 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<denis__> is there someone who can helps me ?
<mefisto__> Shadowwulf: did you type "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old" it sounds like you left out the "mv"
<Shadowwulf> i did that
<genii> denis__: If the hard drive is already in the computer just use parted or qtparted to prepare and format it
<Shadowwulf> i typed in mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old from the cmd line... in my home dir
<denis__> genii: I don't want to format it, I need datas contained into it
<Shadowwulf> do i need to be a su ?
<l0n3w0lf> I used suspend to disk and when I got back to my laptop earlier to login it stalls at the loading / progress bar screen with no disk activity.  I don't know where to go from there, recovery mode fails too any ideas?
<genii> Shadowwulf: does:   ls ~/.kde-old/*   show anything?
<Riddell> ** Ubuntu Open Week talk "Kubuntu - reinventing QA the resource-limited way" with elite Kubuntu developer JontheEchidna in a few minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<Shadowwulf> nope
<Shadowwulf> cannot access file or dir
<RainCT> Hi. Any idea on why a Qt application might fail starting with "No protocol specified   <filename>.py: cannot connect to X server :0.0"? (it's not me who is having the problem, the only additional info I can give is that the guy's behind a proxy, if that makes any difference)
<mefisto__> Shadowwulf: what about: ls ~/.kde
<dr_willis> Shadowwulf,  you would no need sudo if its a user moveing their own files
<denis__> I need to know what are commands to install definitely my second HDD please (without formatting). is someone there who can helps me ?
<genii> denis__: Please use the pastebin to show us the result of command in Konsole of:   sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> RainCT,  its being ran as a different user then the one thats runnint X
<genii> !paste | denis__
<ubottu> denis__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dr_willis> RainCT,  or hes ssh'd in and dident enable x forwarding
<denis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/67992/
<RainCT> dr_willis: OK, thanks. That's the only possibilities?
<seele> i'm having trouble getting virtualbox to work.  it's complaining about not finding 2.6.26-5 modules but adept says i have 2.6.26 installed
<dr_willis> RainCT,  the "X server 0.0' is very common message of doing things as a differetn user
<makdaknife_> seele: try /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<makdaknife_> seele: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<l0n3w0lf> I used suspend to disk and when I got back to my laptop earlier it stalls at the loading / progress bar screen with no disk activity.  I don't know where to go from there, recovery mode fails too any ideas?
<seele> makdaknife_:  * Usage: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv {start|stop|restart|status}
<seele> makdaknife_: start?
<denis__> is that helping ?
<makdaknife_> seele: that's weird...
<l0n3w0lf> I'm desperate, having to watch Jerry Springer while I wait for help  o_o
<seele> makdaknife_: seele@Takochi:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start * Starting VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<dr_willis> heh- i just updated/upgraded 8.10 in  my virtualbox session.. now i gotta reisntall the guest addons.. :()
<denis__> You can see that my second HD has been detected
<genii> denis__: Yes, it is seen as sdb1.  You want it always to be mounted during boot?
<genii> Arg, work. AFK
<denis__> Yes exactly
<makdaknife> seele: are you using virtualbox or virtualbox-ose?
<seele> makdaknife: virtualbox-ose is what was installed when i asked for virtualbox
<awidegreen> why does the knetworkmanager not use the kwalletmanager? the passohrases are stored somewhere but not in my wallet! :D
<makdaknife> seele: I'm not sure if it makes a difference... but I use virtualbox as opposed to the OSE version
<awidegreen> forgot to say: intrepid kde4
<seele> makdaknife: apt didn't give me a choice.. did you use packages?
<makdaknife> seele: try add this to your apt sources - deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian hardy non-free
<mihai__> hello
<mihai__> anybody on ?
<makdaknife> seele: see http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mihai__> need some help with something here
<l0n3w0lf> mihal_ join the club  :/
<makdaknife> mihai__: just ask your question... and someone who knows an answer might help
<mihai__> ok i wanted to place a shortcut
<mihai__> on konsole or terminal
<mihai__> i looked it up in settings at keyboard shortcut
<Shadowwulf> ok i got the desktop to reset ... but the panel did not reset
<mihai__> but i can't find anything .....
<Shadowwulf> and i still dont have a desktop panel indicator for mulitple desktops ?
<makdaknife> mihai__: what sort of shortcut? like a link to another file?
<mihai__> no mate
<mihai__> a shortcut key
<mihai__> like alt+f1
<mihai__> or alt+t
<makdaknife> mihai__: okay Settings.. Configure Shortcuts
<makdaknife> mihai__: second last menu option
<mihai__> is that in kubuntu ?
<mihai__> or ubuntu ?
<exsolved> ehh.. I have to run sudo hidd --search
<exsolved>  on every reboot for bluetooth and it does not work at login screen.. any fix for this?
<makdaknife> mihai__: none other
<mihai__> ok
<makdaknife> mihai__: in konsole
<mihai__> let me see
<Angellow> Servus Mihai
<Shadowwulf> any help on a panel reset ?/
<Shadowwulf> kde4
<l0n3w0lf> I used suspend to disk and when I got back to my laptop earlier it stalls at the loading / progress bar screen with no disk activity.  I don't know where to go from there, recovery mode fails too any ideas?
<denis__> I need to know what are commands to install definitely my second HDD please (without formatting). is someone there who can helps me ?
<seele> makdaknife: still giving me kernel source errors
<makdaknife> seele: are you still unable to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup?
<seele> makdaknife: since 2.6.27 is the latest kernel, i dont know where to get the old packages for 2.6.26
<seele> makdaknife: it failed.. this is what is relevent in /var/log/vbox-install.log
<Pici> 2.6.26 was only available in some of the Intrepid alphas, it was never present for a release.
<seele> makdaknife: Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.26-5-generic cannot be found at
<seele> /lib/modules/2.6.26-5-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.26-5-generic/source.
<denis__> I need to know what are commands to install definitely my second HDD please (without formatting). is someone there who can helps me ?
<seele> You can use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located.
<seele> Failed to install using DKMS, attempting to install without
<seele> Makefile:127: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<mefisto__> denis__: first make sure you have ntfs-3g installed: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<exsolved> Anyone know how to get bluetooth to work at login _and_ recognized after login? Currently must run sudo hidd --search
<exsolved>  after boot.
<makdaknife> seele: you will need to install linux-headers for your kernel
<makdaknife> seele: just find the headers that you need, and install them... then the setup will work
<seele> makdaknife: is there an easy way to do that with apt-get?  adept sucks
<seele> i can't get it to list anything besides the newest kernel which is already installed
<stdin> seele: sudo apt-get install linux-header-$(uname -r)
<stdin> * linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<genii> denis__: An old but good tutorial for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<seele> stdin: E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.26-5-generic
<mike-solidus> kwin crashes on bootup
<stdin> seele: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<seele> stdin: intrepid, but there is a bug for my network card and so i had to install 2.6.26 to make it work
<stdin> where from? or did you compile?
<seele> stdin: debs from launchpad
<stdin> from a PPA?
<Pici> seele: Why not the 2.6.26 packages in the repo?
<Pici> !info linux-image-2.6.26-4-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.26-4-generic does not exist in intrepid
<Pici> yes it does
<Pici> Or... it did, nevermind.
<stdin> I don't see it in intrepid here Pici
<seele> stdin: i dont know what it was, someone gave me a link and i downloaded and installed it
<seele> generic plus a bunch of modules
<reese> hi! how do I change the keyboard layout? didnt find it in keyboard and mouse, in system settings
<Pici> stdin: It was in there during the alphas.
<Foodcoman> Any Lenovo Thinkpad W500 users?  ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<l0n3w0lf> I used suspend to disk and when I got back to my laptop earlier it stalls at the loading / progress bar screen with no disk activity.  I don't know where to go from there, recovery mode fails too any ideas?
<mefisto__> reese: look in regional & language
<reese> mefisto__, thanks
<makdaknife> !info linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic does not exist in intrepid
<l0n3w0lf> guess I'm going back to windows then  :(
<makdaknife> seele: I'm not sure where you got your kernel image from... but in order to build the modules for vbox, you need kernel headers
<seele> makdaknife: ok.. where do i get those?  apparently i can't use apt
<seele> i couldnt use apt before and that's why i downloaded packages
<stdin> seele: what does "apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic" show?
<makdaknife> seele: you would normally do something like apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.26-5-generic
<makdaknife> unfortunately it looks like your kernel is not in the normal intrepid repos
<seele> stdin: linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic:
<seele>   Installed: 2.6.26-5.15
<seele>   Candidate: 2.6.26-5.15
<seele>   Version table:
<seele>  *** 2.6.26-5.15 0
<seele>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<stropia> i have problem can anyone help me
<stropia> my ubunto freez
<stropia> i have 8.04
<stdin> seele: i386 or amd64?
<exsolved> anyone running bluetooth? have question
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<snikker> hi can i install kde3 on intrepid?
<aaroncampbell> After the upgrade to 8.10, none of my local test sites work.  It's like apache is ignoring the sites-available and sites-enabled.  All sites are pointing to /var/www ...anyonw know why?
<makdaknife> snikker: not really... although you can install kde3 apps
<exsolved> aaroncambell: what error are you getting, 404, 403?
<seele> stdin: i386
<snikker> makdaknife: yes i know, but i don't need only to install kde3 apps, i want install all kde3 desktop environment...
<blip-> hi all,  i remember there being in KDE3 Control Center, a place to change the cursor animation on busy and make it passive cursor.  i can't find it anymore, am i mistaken about it's location or even existence for that matter... ?  thanks
<stdin> seele: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/linux-headers-2.6.26-5/2.6.26-5.15 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/linux-headers-2.6.26-5-generic/2.6.26-5.15
<blip-> i checked the appearance area and the mouse/kb area....but nothing on that front
<Assurbanipal> hi guys... i try to install Kubuntu 8.10, but i face system freeze when it enters KDE.. can anyone help?
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<makdaknife> snikker: This Intrepid release lives up to its name by including many changes, but there are some features that are not yet available in KDE 4. If you would rather stay with what you know then remember that Kubuntu 8.04 is still fully supported, see KDE3-KDE4Migration and Is KDE 4.1 for you? for more information on deciding.
<makdaknife> snikker: that's off the kubuntu front page... so I guess not
<aaroncampbell> exsolved: It's going to /var/www rather than /home/aaroncampbell/sitename_www
<snikker> makdaknife: mmm, so i can't downgrade... ok, thanks for help :)
<aaroncampbell> exsolved: Here is one of the many virtual host configs that no longer works: http://www.paste2.org/p/97331
<makdaknife> snikker: sure, no problem... sorry if you've run into a problem...
<makdaknife> seele: how are you getting along getting your kernel headers?
<snikker> makdaknife: np :)
<hoonteke> where or how do I report bugs about kubuntu in launchpad?
<aaroncampbell> and I have the sites name (meqfuelnet) set in /etc/hosts ...so it points to 127.0.0.1 but shows the default page :|
<Pici> hoonteke: Report them under the relevant packages in the Ubuntu project.
<dario_> Hola
<genii> !es | dario_
<ubottu> dario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hoonteke> Pici: k.  so ... I've found a bug in 8.10 with kmail.  Do I pick kmail-kde4 as the package?
<dario_> tank you
<exsolved> aaroncampbell: have you corrected to default home directory in apache.conf to point to /home/aaroncampbell/ sounds like you now have the default directory
<genii> dario_: You are welcome
<stdin> hoonteke: hardy or intrepid?
<SJr|Work> I heard there was a big problem with Ubuntu 8.10 something everyone hates, is that true?
<hoonteke> stdin: intrepid
<hoonteke> stdin: 8.10 is intrepid, yes?
<Pici> hoonteke: Its actually kdepim for intrepid.
<makdaknife> SJr|Work: depends on what the problem is that you heard about...
<stdin> hoonteke: ye
<stdin> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+filebug
<aaroncampbell> exsolved: no, I ran a diff between my apache2.conf from before and now, and they're basically the same (except for a logging line: CustomLog /var/log/apache2/other_vhosts_access.log vhost_combined)
<SJr|Work> I think something with Network Manager being retarded
<dario_> genii: tank you
<uman> Hi, i managed to share my internet connection with my 360 with firestarter but if im downloading things on my computer, i lag on xbox live. Could anyone please help me configure the quality of service (QoS) so that all the connections going to and from my xbox 360 (it always has the same ip and is always connected to the same network interface card) get the highest priority? thanks
<hoonteke> k
<makdaknife> SJr|Work: I haven't heard about the issue... but I haven't changed to 8.10 because I currently prefer kde3 to kde4
<SJr|Work> Oh wait you mean I can't use KDE 3.5 with Kubuntu 8.10?
<makdaknife> SJr|Work: indeed... really important caveat... that I don't think has been made clear enough to people
<exsolved> aaroncampbell: have you tried updating the current config to /home/aaroncampbell/sitename_ww rather than /var...  Putting the absolute path - that is what i had to do
<SJr|Work> You mean I can't even install it makdaknife?
<papegaaij> is there anybody here with some nfs knowledge?
<makdaknife> SJr|Work: from the front page of the Kubuntu website: This Intrepid release lives up to its name by including many changes, but there are some features that are not yet available in KDE 4. If you would rather stay with what you know then remember that Kubuntu 8.04 is still fully supported, see KDE3-KDE4Migration and Is KDE 4.1 for you? for more information on deciding.
<aaroncampbell> exsolved: I have about 30 sites on here, so I need to keep them all as virtual hosts.
<makdaknife> SJr|Work: you can still use kde3 apps though
<makdaknife> papegaaij: what's up?
<SJr|Work> argh this sucks
<papegaaij> i'm having trouble mounting nfs with kubuntu
<papegaaij> makdaknife: the nfs mount dies after a couple of hours
<SJr|Work> Hmmmm is there some reason why I'd want to use x86_64 installer instead of just the i686 one?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: after which i can no longer mount any nfs mounts
<aaroncampbell> I just pasted the code from my virtual host into the apache2.conf just above where it's supposed to include all the virtual hosts, and it works...either they aren't getting included, or it's choosing the wrong one to send me to
<makdaknife> papegaaij: hmmm is it on a local network?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: yes, crosscable, and the network is fine, statically configured
<papegaaij> all other services are ok, nis is working (same server and client) and the server is also the gateway (nat)
<papegaaij> when i try to mount, i do see the mount request, and it is authenticated, but then nothing happens
<papegaaij> also, another kubuntu system is having no trouble, and the nfs was working fine with gentoo on the system where i'm now having trouble
<makdaknife> papegaaij: that's strange... I haven't experienced that at all... I know that NFS does give issues if there are problems on the network... but that sounds pretty weird
<papegaaij> makdaknife: someone on the #nfs channel said it could be firewall related, so i ran ufw disable, that should be enough to disable the firewall, shouldn't it?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: the strangest thing is that is working fine for several hours, and then just stops
<makdaknife> papegaaij: not sure if its firewall... and I don't use ufw... you could try iptables -F, which will flush all iptables rules
<makdaknife> ufw seems to use iptables underneath itself
<papegaaij> makdaknife: how do i list all rules?
<papegaaij> iptables -l?
<papegaaij> iptables -L shows nothing
<makdaknife> papegaaij: iptables -L
<makdaknife> papegaaij: I don't think you have any firewall issues...
<papegaaij> at least, no rules :)
<papegaaij> i did not enable the firewall, so unless it's enabled by default, it should be disabled
<reese> hi! i'm using kubuntu 8.10 and can't find anymore the filesystem service in system setting, where I could automatically mount ntfs partitions from..
<seele> makdaknife: stdin: it looks like it worked.. thanks a lot!
<seele> makdaknife: stdin: if you guys are at UDS in december i'll owe you a beer ;P
<papegaaij> all i see in the log on the system is 'nfs: server fileserver not responding, still trying'
<makdaknife> papegaaij: it sounds like the network might drop after a period... not sure why... I suppose you could write a small bash script to sleep and then ping every 10 mins or so... but that's not really getting to the root of the problem
<makdaknife> seele: great to hear it
<papegaaij> well, i was having trouble with the network
<papegaaij> i could not get NetworkManager to use a static configuration
<papegaaij> it kept on falling back to dhcp
<makdaknife> papegaaij: bah... knetworkmanager can be a real pain in the ass sometimes
<papegaaij> via which it could not get an ip, so it disabled eth0 again
<hoonteke> thanks Pici, stdin.  Bug reported.
<makdaknife> papegaaij: so how have you gotten around that?
<mefisto__> what's happening to the kde4 ppa for 8.04? will it continue to be updated?
<papegaaij> well, i've stopped NetworkManager, after which the network seems to be fine
<papegaaij> i entered the settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<makdaknife> papegaaij: good
<makdaknife> papegaaij: its difficult to troubleshoot something like this... are you aware of it being a specific length of time before your NFS connection drops?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: no, yesterday it was at 1:44, to day somewhere around 10 in the morning
<blip-> Hi,  can i change the mouse cursor in Kubuntu 8.04 KDE3 ?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: i did not yet reboot the system and currently i still cannot mount nfs
<papegaaij> so i'm trying to fine a way to troubleshoot the client side
<papegaaij> because the server side seems to be working fine
<makdaknife> papegaaij: can you mount the nfs with another machine?
<papegaaij> yes, this machine (also kubuntu) has the same mount mounted
<dex> Good evening all im new so i was hoping that u can help with my sound (i dont hear anything: there is not sound)
<dex> im using Audigy 1 SE
<makdaknife> papegaaij: so it definitely sounds like something with the client
<papegaaij> yes
<makdaknife> papegaaij: gimme a few minutes...
<testi>  I couldn't figure out yet to have Ctrl+Shift+K to open a terminal window. How do I configure that. I found keyboard shortcuts in System settings, but I don't manage to get them to work. Is there step by step tutorial?
<testi> I have Kubuntu Intrepid
<KDesk> why I can make the luna aplet bigger? Aren't there bigger images or svg?
<exsolved> Anyone using bluetooth?  It is not recognized at login _or_ once logged in unless I run sudo hidd --search.  I have HIDD_ENABLED=1 in config, no dice...
<makdaknife> papegaaij: try nfsstat -c
<KDesk> testi: maybe that key is used by somethink else.
<dwidmann> reese: Looks like it might not exist anymore ... in which case you can still use mount in a console. Just type "mount" followed by either the mountpoint or the device name
<papegaaij> makdaknife: on the server?
<makdaknife> papegaaij: on the client
<makdaknife> papegaaij: check the number under retrans
<reese> dwidmann: that service mounted automatically at startup chosen partitions.. i would like to have them mounted automatically
<papegaaij> it's currently at 598
<dwidmann> reese: in that case, add them to your /etc/fstab
<SJr|Work> Why would I want to choose the x86_64 cd's besides getting 64-bit support which seems pointless
<reese> dwidmann, thanks
<papegaaij> and seems stable
<dwidmann> !fstab | reese
<Uncle|Sam> Can it be that there are some problems with kde 4.1?
<ubottu> reese: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<makdaknife> papegaaij: that sounds high... this indicates that it has been retransmitting requests... which is meant to indicate network issues
<papegaaij> when i try to mount, it changes to 599
<makdaknife> papegaaij: what about pinging the server?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: but that is really weird, because the network is working fine
<makdaknife> papegaaij: do you get any loss?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: i can even log on with ssh on the server
<papegaaij> and the server also is the internet gateway for that machine
<makdaknife> papegaaij: try ping and see if there are any packets lost over say 50 pings
<bauchspeck> hi out there. could anybody please tell me, where in kde4 do I find now kdeprintfax?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: i don't see any packet loss
<makdaknife> papegaaij: you could try nfsstat -s and hunt through the output there for clues
<testi> KDesk: no
<makdaknife> papegaaij: also what does your nfs mount look like in your fstab (obfuscate any sensitive data)
<papegaaij> fileserver:/home        /home   nfs     rw,hard,intr,rsize=32768,wsize=32768    0 0
<makdaknife> papegaaij: out of interest why have you specified write and read sizes?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: performance
<papegaaij> but i just tried with no options at all, still doesn't work
<makdaknife> papegaaij: :-( admittedly I'm at a bit of a loss... I'm no nfs guru... I just use it a bit at home
<papegaaij> makdaknife: same here
<papegaaij> and this is getting really frustrating
<papegaaij> i switched from gentoo to ubuntu because of the time it takes to maintain a gentoo install
<papegaaij> but it seems like ubuntu might be taking even more :/
<makdaknife> papegaaij: nothing in the logs?
<papegaaij> nothing at all
<papegaaij> just that one line, stating that the server is not responding
<papegaaij> and no other lines at that time
<makdaknife> crikey...
<papegaaij> and nothing on the server
<r0o0t> hi all how can i make my own Irc chat rooms in ubuntu ?
<makdaknife> papegaaij: can you umount?
<genii> desrt: Did you use visudo when editing so that it will catch any syntax problems?
<papegaaij> makdaknife: how do i unmount a stale nfs mount?
<papegaaij> just ls / kills my terminal :)
<genii> Wrong channel. sorry
<papegaaij> it's currently locking all filesystem request, waiting for the server to come back up
<makdaknife> papegaaij: you could do a lazy unmount... I think its umount -l /mountpoint
<makdaknife> papegaaij: then try remount it
<bauchspeck> asking again: where in Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.10 can I find kdeprintfax?
<papegaaij> lazy unmount worked, remount not
<r0o0t> any one can help me .. i wanna make connect back door with some server and i wanna use irc boot
<papegaaij> btw, i also tried restarting networking, portmap and nfs-common
<papegaaij> that also didn't help
<makdaknife> papegaaij: damn that's some heavy voodoo going on there
<makdaknife> papegaaij: in your mount options try and specify proto=udp
<makdaknife> papegaaij: you might find that it behaves better
<urza> hello niggers.
<papegaaij> makdaknife: doesn't it default to udp?
<papegaaij> hmmm
<makdaknife> i think it defaults to tcp... but if you have a mount up... you can check how its mounted using nfsstat -m
<papegaaij> that is working
<papegaaij> i just mounted it :/
<makdaknife> abracadoobra....
<makdaknife> hell... I don't know what's wrong there... but hopefully that will hold until you can work it out
<LF|Irssi_> HI I just installed KDE4 on Ubuntu last night, all is well except i cant get Vmware server to load, do i have to reinstall vmware server?
<makdaknife> papegaaij: I have to head off soon... if you come up with anything... message me directly... I'll be afk, but if I happen to see a message I might pick it up
<papegaaij> makdaknife: many thanks for your help
<papegaaij> hopefully udp will keep on working
<papegaaij> perhaps the tcp connection died somehow
<urza> good nite niggers.
<papegaaij> good thing udp doesn't have connections :)
<makdaknife> papegaaij: hey no problem... hopefully all is good after that... its an honour to be able to help out an ex-gentoo user
<makdaknife> ;-)
<makdaknife> laterz everyone
<papegaaij> hehe, bye
<LF|Irssi_> I just installed KDE4 on Ubuntu last night, all is well except i cant get Vmware server to load, do i have to reinstall vmware server?
<skabet> Hi, anyone else experinced crash in KTorrent when left-clicking a download item?
<nicholai> hi....what's the best solution to get firefox to look somwhat decent with kubuntu intrepid?
<nicholai> it's really ugly by default
<nicholai> probably all gnome apps are
<JontheEchidna> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<uman> how can i overwrite a read only file in a certain folder? thanks. i think i need sudo to open it but wasnt able to rewrite it after i modified it since it was read only
<nicholai> jonthe: thanks
<LinOxMan> hi, i have install kubuntu 8.10 in my acer 4520, and now my notebook dont enter in suspend or hibernation mode. In Kubuntu 8.04 it s ok.
<LinOxMan> i try boot in init 1 for check modules problems
<LinOxMan> but no work
<LinOxMan> this notebook use nvdia chipset
<hoonteke> is help not included with Kubuntu 8.10?  About everytime I go for a handbook, I get an error message and no help
<hoonteke> For example, when I hit F1 in Kontact, I get a popup "The file or folder help:/kontact/index.html does not exist."
<hoonteke> and an empty help-browser page.
<dwidmann> LinOxMan: if you still have it installed, try booting with the 2.6.24 kernel and see if it goes back to working, if so, continue on with the 2.6.24 because at least it works
<JontheEchidna> hoonteke: sudo apt-get install kdepim-doc
<dwidmann> hoonteke: a lot of the time the documentation is stored in separate packages
<Iesos> How can I get kdm not to produce 1.5GB large log-files everytime I use it (/var/log/kdm.log)?
<hoonteke> hmm, I guess for completeness of the distribution, I'm surprised at that choice of removal.
<hoonteke> ok, thanks for that
<hoonteke> @ JontheEchidna and dwidmann
<LinOxMan> dwidmann: ok, thanks for your help
<Iesos> I really need to get this fixed! My computer get useless when / is filled up and I cant go on removing these files all the time.
<dwidmann> Iesos: you could set up cron jobs to remove them in the meantime
<Iesos> dwidmann, thats kind of an ugly way to do it, but if you walk me through it...
<wesley> hoe can i force to eject a cd
<emilsedgh> wesley: eject
<dwidmann> Iesos: Okay, open a terminal, and type in "sudo crontab -e"
<Iesos> done
<wesley> does not work, wine is using it, but it says it needs second cd but i dont get it eject
<Iesos> so... the syntax is every 5 ***** and it runs every 5 minutes, right?
<Iesos> then the command?
<Iesos> and its only suppose to be 4 *
<Iesos> right?
<dwidmann> Iesos: right, only 4 stars
<Iesos> so "5**** rm /var/log/kdm.log*"
<dwidmann> Iesos: then the command, something like rm /var/log/....
<dwidmann> Iesos: there ya go, save and make sure cron is running and you're set
<Iesos> ok, thx.
<wesley> emilsedgh that does not work
<favro> Iesos: does   cat /var/log/kdm.log | tail -n 20   show the error that makes the file so large?
<Iesos> favro, I have allready removed them :-/
<emilsedgh> wesley: unmount first: sudo umount -f /media/cdrom && eject
<favro> Iesos: oh well
<wolfjb> did a kde4 version of amarok not make it into intrepid? I can't seem to find it in adept-manager
<wolfjb> and the version I have installed seems to be for kde 3.5
<gribs> hi, anybody speak on russian?
<dwidmann> wolfjb: it's still in beta, so it's not in intrepid ... but you can install the beta if you want to (it will *replace* the kde3 version though, be warned)
<gribs> no one?
<thedark_> in kmixer, both capture channels symbols are red and have a "pause" symbol next to them, how do I fix this so that I can record?
<wesley> emilsedgh he still says he busy
<gribs> could anybody help me with config dns on kubuntu 8.10?
<wolfjb> dwidmann: ah. thanks
<thedark_> ahhh... in the words of Al Pacino, "I'm in the darkness!"
<gribs> who could help with configuring dns?
<wolfjb> gribs: are you using bind?
<gribs> no, ithink that it isn't hard question. this about dns on my desktop
<wolfjb> gribs: maybe try asking your question
<isaacj87> hey guys...apparently KDE 4.1.3 is being made ready for intrepid-backports...yet, when I run kwin --version it says I already have it?
<isaacj87> I haven't received any updates to Kubuntu, so what's the deal?
<gribs> there are server in my netvork with ip 192.168.169.1, and i wont to acces it by name, for example "server" from browser. What and where i must write for it?
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy kde-window-manager should tell the truth
<wolfjb> gribs: the easiest way is to add it to /etc/hosts
<gribs> what will this string look?
<wolfjb> gribs: I'm assuming you are on the same network.
<gribs> yes, of course. i can ping it
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: yup, how can I check my version of KDE 4 via CL?
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy kde-window-manager
<wolfjb> gribs: look at /etc/hosts, and follow the pattern there, typically it's just <ip> <hostname> (for example 192.168.169.1 someserver)
<wolfjb> gribs: then you should be able to contact someserver without having to use the ip address
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: ah, okay...no other way than that? How far along is KDE 4.1.3...is it almost done building?
<JontheEchidna> isaacj87: what do you mean no other way?
<JontheEchidna> just run the command and it will tell you what version kwin is at really
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: I mean, is there no other way to check my version of KDE 4.1.x. Like kde4base --version or something
<JontheEchidna> oh, you could look in the about dialog of any KDE app, but apt will be more reliable
<wolfjb> gribs: you'll need to be root to edit /etc/hosts - so sudo vi /etc/hosts or sudoedit /etc/hosts either should work
<gribs> wolfjb, thanks, it's work!
<Machtin> howdy.. i got some pictures, which originally had a german 'ü' in their filename.. since quite some time now i can't access them.. can't watch, can't copy, can't do nothing.. when i want to do something with them, i get a message that they don't even exist
<Machtin> so.. how to recover those?
<wolfjb> gribs: welcome
<isaacj87> JontheEchidna: Hmm...yeah, I guess so. I just checked in Konsole and it says I'm at KDE 4.1.3 :S
<FrauHansen> hey guys! i'm having trouble with some icons since the upgrade to 8.10
<FrauHansen> some are correct, some are missing, some are mixed up
<FrauHansen> is this a known issue? how can i fox it?
<FrauHansen> *fix
<sourcemaker> are there kde 4.1.3 packages for kubuntu available?
<isaacj87> sourcemaker: apparently they're being built right now
<isaacj87> sourcemaker: they'll be in intrepid-backports
<FrauHansen> here is a screenshot. clearly some icons missing and some (kmenu, trash) are mixed up
<FrauHansen> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=wrong_icons79bs.png
<sourcemaker> isaacj87: cool...
<noobstyle> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<noobstyle> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<noobstyle> Hi. I have been trying to mount an .ISO file for some while. I want to mount an .ISO file without burning. Just so i can see the movie
<rickest> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso mount/point
<noobstyle> what do you mean by mount point?
<rickest> whereever you want the mounted ISO to be mounted
<rickest> cd ~/tmp && mkdir video_cd;  mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/file.iso video_cd
<dstambou> FrauHansen: that's odd, all my icons work fine here
<rickest> assumes a ~/tmp directory off your home directory
<dstambou> FrauHansen: are you using a custom icon theme? Which one?
<FrauHansen> dstambou, no i don't. i used the oxygen icons before and after the upgrade
<memeemeee> So I just installed a new realtek PCI gigabit ethernet card but have no idea how to make my computer recognize it. the only thing that show's up under lspci | grep Ethernet is the broken PCI-e (Marvell 88E8056)
<dstambou> FrauHansen: try switching to another. See if it works, switch back. If not, look for an oxygen package
<noobstyle> rickest: i tried sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/storage/marc/Movies/De Andres Liv/DeAndresLiv.iso /media/storage/marc/Movies/De Andres Liv/
<dstambou> kde-icons-oxygen - Oxygen icon theme for KDE 4 installed?
<noobstyle> but then a loong list of options came
<FrauHansen> dstambou, i will try that
<rickest> noobstyle: first, you need to quote or ESC those file/dirnames with spaces in them
<FrauHansen> dstambou, yes: ii  kde-icons-oxygen
<rickest> noobstyle: 2nd, does the directory 'De Andres Liv/' already exist?
<noobstyle> yes because it is the folder that contains the file
<rickest> noobstyle: mount to an empty directory
<noobstyle> i just tried to
<noobstyle> i made a subfolder called /iso/ still i get a looong list
<noobstyle> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/storage/marc/Movies/De Andres Liv/DeAndresLiv.iso /media/storage/marc/Movies/De Andres Liv/iso/
<noobstyle> if i type that i get a looooooong list of options
<rickest> noobstyle: did you read my 'first:'
<noobstyle> ?
<rickest> [13:55:23]      rickest | noobstyle: first, you need to quote or ESC those file/dirnames with spaces in them
<sourcemaker> does kde 4.1.3 solves the nvidia problem?
<noobstyle> rickest: i dont understand?
<rickest> this filename.ext  must be expressed as "this filename.ext" or this\ filename.ext
<noobstyle> hmm ok
<rickest> noobstyle: paths, files, or directories with spaces in their names must be quoted "like this" or escaped like\ this
<isaacj87> sourcemaker: i read a comment from a user somewhere that he had better luck with nvidia and kde 4.1.3
<noobstyle> like thi
<isaacj87> sourcemaker: at least with kwin
<noobstyle> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /media/ storage/ marc/ Movies/ De Andres Liv/ DeAndresLiv.iso /media/ storage/ marc/ Movies/ De Andres Liv/ iso/
<noobstyle> still does not work
<sourcemaker> isaacj87: great
<rickest> noobstyle: why do you insist on ignoring what I'm saying about spaces?
<noobstyle> can you make the line then pls?
<sourcemaker> isaacj87: will the packages for kubuntu ready tommorow?
<rickest> no, work it
<noobstyle> well i made spaces all over
<noobstyle> i don't know what you want me to do then
<rickest> noobstyle: and in doing so exacerbated the problem.  READ MY ANSWER, I've told you like 4 times
<rickest> including examples
<memeemeee> anyone help me setting up a new ethernet card on Hardy?
<noobstyle> well im not the best english speaker and i do not understand what you wrote
<rickest> [13:58:36]      rickest | noobstyle: paths, files, or directories with spaces in their names must be quoted "like this" or escaped like\ this
<rickest> I assume you know what "like this" means
<isaacj87> sourcemaker: maybe even by tonight
<noobstyle> hmm :D?
<denis__> Hi !
<isaacj87> sourcemaker: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3
<denis__> What is the command to format my HDD ?
<denis__> please :D
<denis__> is there anybody out there ?
<anish_> anyone know if kde 4.1.3 is coming to hardy backports ?
<ardchoille> anish_: it's a bugfix release so hardy main should get it soon.
<anish_> cool
<genii> denis__: If it's sdb1 for instance, then:    sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<anish_> you mean backports right ?
<JontheEchidna> ardchoille: except that the major version in hardy is 4.0
<anish_> zigackly
<chairman> ibex is so cool!!
<JontheEchidna> so a jump to 4.1.3 would be a feature-release jump plus a bugfix release jump
<JontheEchidna> and in other words, not going to happen
<denis__> thank you genii ^
<denis__> again ;)
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna: I've heard devs who disagree withyou
<Koordin> hi, someone is saying me that i may have a conflict in several qt installations ; how can i clean them up with apt-get ?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I didn't hear anything about hardy-backports
<genii> denis__: np
<JontheEchidna> intrepid-backports yes, but not hardy-backports
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna: Ah, you're right. Hardy won't see it but Intrepid will. sorry, got confused with the names.
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<ardchoille> anish_: Hardy will not see the update, but Intrepid will
<ardchoille> Too early in the morning here
<anish_> not even here ? http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna: I was thinking, since Hardy was a remix, would Hardy see that update?
<ardchoille> kde4 is in the Hardy repos
<JontheEchidna> nope
<ardchoille> oh well.
<JontheEchidna> it still uses official ubuntu repos so we have to follow the rules for it
<ardchoille> Maybe this update will allow me to install and use Intrepid now
<JontheEchidna> eh, if you didn't like it before I doubt 4.1.3 will change anything
<JontheEchidna> we had most of the interesting crash fixes in our 4.1.2 packages anyway
<memeemeee> I'm having serious networking problems. I put the new PCI card in the computer but linux doesn't see it
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna: That's good to know
<ka9de> I've got a performance problem with ATI HD2600 mobile, fglrx driver and KDE3.. for example, when i minimize windows, it seems very laggy.. fglrxinfo replies the right radeon chip, anyone with ideas?
<ardchoille> JontheEchidna:  Two crashes fixed in the Dolphin filemanager and several bugfixes in the Kopete. I may try intrepid again next week.
<frinux_> why isn't OOo 3 included in ubuntu 8.10 ? Will it be soon ?
<ka9de> frinux_ it was released too late
<ka9de> will be included wo 9.04
<ka9de> *to
<isaacj87> frinux_: Just add the OpenOffice Scribblers PPA and you can get it
<frinux_> ok but it can still be packaged and released
<mikedomo> hi
<mikedomo> i had some problmes with a web cam msi star cam 370i
<mikedomo> isnt recognize for my system
<mikedomo> i need help
<MarcoPau> hello, since my last upgrade in which I installed kernel 2.6.24-21-generic I haven't been able to use alsa cause it says there no modules. what am I supposed to do?
<anish_> the ppa doesn't have 3 yet
<anish_> but you can just download the debs off the site
<mikedomo> and also since the upgrade the kernel 2.6.24 to 2.6.27-7 my anothe web cam ezcam III isnt recognize
<mikedomo> i have a black screen
<mikedomo> with camorama, amsn, kopete
<isaacj87> anish_: which ppa doesn't have 3?
<anish_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu
<isaacj87> anish_: yeah, it does. I just used it to install ooo3
<anish_> u'r right, it does
<anish_> guess apt-get update isn't working for me for oo
<anish_> lemme try again
<anish_> nope, doesn't work
<ardchoille> anish_: What are you trying to do?
<leo> buenas
<nerian> hola
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leo> hay alguien que esta usando kubuntu 8.10??
<mefisto__> redirection question: how would I add a line of text to an existing text file, creating a 2nd text file with that line of text appended?
<nerian> leo, yo
<leo> quetal esta?
<nerian> lenta
<nerian> muy lenta
<leo> yo ahora mismo lo estoy virtualizando con virtualbox
<ardchoille> !es | leo
<ubottu> leo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leo> pero uso el 8.04
<nerian> KDE 4 mola mucho, pero entre los drivers de nvidia, que están mal, y que no está muy optimizado, se nota mucha ralentización
<genii> !es | nerian
<ubottu> nerian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<leo> ahh
<leo> a mi la virtualizacion me va bien
<leo> pero no me quiero arriesgar
<leo> por el jaleo de configuracion que tengo en el 8.04
<wolfjb> ok, so I just did an apt-get upgrade and now my network manager says eth0 is not managed. previously, in order to get it to work I had to add an entry in /etc/network/interfaces (iface eth0 inet dhcp and auto eth0) how do I get network manager to manage eth0 again?
<leo> ahora mismo, estoy con virtualbox en el 8.10
<genii> leo nerian Inglés solamente adentro aquí
<leo> ok..
<d3vil__> i need a putty ssh client for ubuntu 8.10
<trappist> d3vil__: sudo apt-get install putty
<trappist> I can't imagine why you can't just use openssh though
<d3vil__> where  to write this comaand
<trappist> in the console
<wolfjb> d3vil__: adept manager is a tool you can use to find putty, look in Applications->System
<chairman> i got a qquestion can u run 8.10 on a mobile;PDA phone?
<chairman> or are they coming w/a mobile version?
<genii> chairman: Probably not. There is somewhere a mobile ubuntu version
<genii> chairman: Check https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pda
<ardchoille> genii: nice
<rober> hola
<rober> algun español?
<chairman> ok.
<genii> chairman: Also http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<KDesk> !es rober
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es rober
<KDesk> !es @ rober
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es @ rober
<KDesk> !es | rober
<ubottu> rober: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KDesk> :)
<isaacj87> opensuse has a cursor theme call oxygen zion. I've looking on the web for it, but cannot find it. Can someone help me out?
<trappist> d3vil__: please keep it in the channel - yes, in the terminal
<quentin> hey there!
<isaacj87> quentin: hey
<mefisto__> echo "this is a new line" >> file.txt will append that line to file.txt -- but how can I append that line to the text in file.txt, but save it all in a new file?
<quentin> I need some help for kmail configuration with Gmail. Apparently, following the given guide by google doesn't help
<quentin> (I cannot send messages)
<wolfjb> how do I get NetworkManager to manage eth0?
<wolfjb> the client won't connect to eth0
<Alex135> wolfjb: it should do it automatically, is eth0 not listed or is it just not connecting
<wolfjb> Alex135: it says it isn't managed and it isn't connecting
<d3vil__> trappist is all ok in terminal
<genii> mefisto__: Use tee
<d3vil__> now what
<wolfjb> Alex135: the actual text in the dialog is 'device is unmanaged'
<quentin> my conf is: smtp.gmail.com port:465 authentification: user: myuer@gmail.com password: my password security: SSL login method : plain
<Alex135> wolfjb: have you tried a reboot?
<wolfjb> Alex135: just rebooted after the upgrade
<quentin> myuser@gmail.com
<trappist> desti: now run putty - are you sure you need putty, or do you just need an ssh client?
<ardchoille> quentin: I just let kmail check to see what the server supports. thee's a button for this in the smtp setup of kmail
<Alex135> wolfjb: do you have custom compiled drivers for it?
<mefisto__> genii: thanks
<Alex135> wolfjb: wait, you upgraded?
<wolfjb> Alex135: nope, stock install
<ardchoille> quentin: my kmail is using port 25 and it seems to work
<genii> mefisto__: np
<wolfjb> Alex135: yeah, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<Alex135> wolfjb: what does ifconfig say
<quentin> ardchoille: I've done that before, not working ...
<Alex135> wolfjb: is it listed in ifconfig?
<d3vil__> trappistnow what to doo .... id config defered procesing now taking  place
<d3vil__> trappist now what to doo .... id config defered procesing now taking  place
<wolfjb> Alex135: yes, and it has an ip address. but if I disable the wireless, my network connection disappears
<trappist> d3vil__: your software is installed.
<d3vil__> how to open  tell me
<Alex135> wolfjb: is the wireless card external?
<ardchoille> quentin: Server requires authentication (username + password)?
<wolfjb> Alex135: no. this is a laptop. both wireless and wired are built in. I can turn off the wireless though
<d3vil__> trappist how to open to config my ircd
<Alex135> wolfjb: i was gonna say try rebooting with the wireless card unplugged
<ryanakca> How can I stop Kubuntu from turning off after <x> minutes of inactivity? The laptop is plugged in, Intrepid.
<ardchoille> quentin: Encryption = TLS; Authentication method = plain
<d3vil__> trappist thnx tomuch i find it
<wolfjb> Alex135: I have tried adding/removing eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces and restarting NetworkManager would that matter?
<wolfjb> Alex135: I tried that b4 coming here
<Alex135> wolfjb: are you running intrepid?
<wolfjb> Alex135: yes
<quentin> ardchoille that's what I have...
<Alex135> wolfjb: thats yoru problem...
<wolfjb> Alex135: nice.
<wolfjb> Alex135: go back to hardy?
<ardchoille> quentin: and you can receive mail but not send?
<Alex135> wolfjb: yes, i went back after some compatability problems of my own
<Alex135> wolfjb: kde4 isn't ready yet
<Alex135> wolfjb: its better, but not ready yet
<wolfjb> Alex135: <sigh>
<quentin> ardchoille yep
<quentin> ardchoille imap works fine
<Alex135> wolfjb: sorry, its mentioned that its not as compatable so it shouldn't come as a suprise
<ardchoille> quentin: go into kmail config > Identities > Advanced tab and check Special Transport
<Alex135> wolfjb well no, its said not as flexible
<Alex135> wolfjb: but its the same thing in this case
<wolfjb> Alex135: I'm not really unhappy with kde4 itself, just that NetworkManager doesn't manage my wired network mostly at all
<pascal> hey =)  i am new in linux... i am using Kubuntu and i don know how to do an update =(  (sry for my enlgish i am german ^^ )
<wolfjb> Alex135: maybe I'll back that out by itself first, before I downgrade completely
<pascal> can somebody help me pls =)
<Alex135> wolfjb: i know, i never tried the LAN but my WLAN was strange
<dwidmann> pascal: just a regular update or a distribution upgrade?
<Alex135> wolfjb: even with recompiled drivers
<pascal> a regular update =)
<wolfjb> Alex135: I picked this laptop because the drivers were well supported, at least they were under hardy
<ardchoille> pascal: open a terminal and run:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wolfjb> Alex135: I assumed they would continue to be well supported in intrepid too
<Alex135> wolfjb: yes, the problem is that intrepid isn't quite perfect yet
<Alex135> wolfjb: KDE4's netowrk manager needs work
<pascal> wow it works :o  thx :DD
<ardchoille> yw
<ryanakca> How can I stop Kubuntu from turning off after <x> minutes of inactivity? The laptop is plugged in, Intrepid.
<Alex135> wolfjb: i would go back to hardy, as it is better in performance and in compatability
<Alex135> wolfjb: i can care less about the desktop effects it offers
<Alex135> wolfjb:even though they are nice, they arn't essential, while compatability is
<quentin> ardchoille: ok now i'm getting something different
<wolfjb> Alex135: yeah, and I have an nvidia card, so that was an issue during the beta
<wolfjb> Alex135: I usually turn that stuff off anyway.
<quentin> ardchoille tells me that the server doesn't support plain id method
<Alex135> wolfjb: ya, i never tried it on my desktop mostly because i need to make sure EVERYTHING works before i mess with it, i run VM's and have a lot of other essential stuff that is running on it
<dwidmann> ryanakca: you probably have guidance running, there should be an icon for it in the panel
<Alex135> wolfjb: i would stay with hardy for now, wait till the next ubuntu release or kde4.2
<ryanakca> dwidmann: I set it not to do anything after any inactivity
<wolfjb> Alex135: may have to do that. that sucks. the point is that each ubuntu release is stable and it all works, not that it is released partially broken
<ardchoille> quentin: go into the smtp setup and click the button that says "Check what the server supports" in Accounts > Sending > modify > security tab
<wolfjb> Alex135: that would be the MS trick
<dwidmann> ryanakca: you just did now, or you did previously and the setting didn't take?
<ryanakca> dwidmann: previously...
<Alex135> wolfjb: another option is to try and find a way to recompile the drivers under intrepid and see if that works first
<dwidmann> ryanakca: hmm, I wonder if it's a known issue, I'
<dwidmann> ** I'll look and see
<wolfjb> Alex135: good idea, I'll try that too
<ardchoille> quentin: I just did that and it tells me that the plain method is the only things the server supports
<quentin> ardchoille that's what I've done. It selects TLS encryption and PLAIN method
<Alex135> wolfjb: i am waiting to be able to do a bios upgrade on my Toshiba Satelite A135-S4666 and im not sure if it will screw things up or not... i have never had to do an upgrade since 2 yhears ago when i got it
<memeemeee> I need help! my new networking card came with an installation cd but I cam
<ryanakca> dwidmann: thanks
<quentin> ardchoille yep, but it refuses to connect complaining about the plain method...
<memeemeee> I need help! my new networking card came with an installation cd but I can't get the drivers to install I can't even see the new hardware PLEASE HELP
<Guest53409> oooo
<ardchoille> quentin: pop does not support the plain method, do you have plain in pop config?
<Alex135> memeemeee: 1st, if its an insatll cd it has drivers for WINDOWS! linux and windows dont work together, second, your card should be supported, what kind is it
<quentin> ardchoille I'm not using pop. Using imap but yes that's plain that it's using...
<dwidmann> ryanakca: I'm assuming you're running 8.10?
<draik> Is there a widget to monitor bandwidth?
<quentin> ardchoille weird...
<Alex135> draik: gkrellm?
<ardchoille> quentin: I've enver done IMAP so I don't know how to help with that
<quentin> ardchoille imap is just for receiving messages, the smtp part is totally (I guess) independant
<wolfjb> Alex135: bios upgrades scare me
<m_tadeu> hi
<Alex135> wolfjb:heh, ya, however it seems as it shoudln't screw around too much with what i have so hopefully it will be fine
<Alex135> wolfjb: what is worse is its a "vista only" laptop
<m_tadeu> how can I rename the "volumes" in dolphin?
<Alex135> wolfjb: the bios limit some things in linux and it could get interesting...
<wolfjb> Alex135: I have a Dell Precision M6300, I'm pretty happy with it, but I  haven't looked at the bios a lot
<ardchoille> quentin: weird
<dwidmann> ryanakca: ?
<ardchoille> quentin: Perhaps ask in #kde ?
<Alex135> wolfjb: i JUST loooked up the bios and it turns out an upgrade came out this year so i know i have an older version, look up the stats for the Toshiba Satellite A135-S4666
<quentin> ardchoille ok, will do that. Thanks for helping!
<Alex135> wolfjb: i got it for $415 USD and its an amazing laptop
<ryanakca> dwidmann: back, sorry, yes, 8.10
<ardchoille> quentin: fwiw, did you try both ports 465 or 587 for smtp?
<wolfjb> Alex135: that's amazing! mine was close to $3k
<SJrX>  Is there any benifit to using the 64-bit version of Kubuntu if my proc supports it?
<memeemeee> Alex135, actually there is a linux driver on the cd it's a Rosewill RC 400-LX (Realtek)
<Alex135> wolfjb: the only downside on mine is the video card, its an intel media accelerator
<Alex135> memeemeee: no clue, sorry
<wolfjb> Alex135: well, if you aren't gaming, it probably doesn't matter too much
<Alex135> memeemeee: or, what hapens when you try to install the driver
<memeemeee> I get [Module] error 2
<m_tadeu> SJrX: mine got a bit faster
<Alex135> wolfjb: ya, but a bit of gameing is nice once in a while, a computer geek has to have a bit of fun when he fries his brain on something dificult all day :P
<wolfjb> Alex135: no doubt
<wolfjb> Alex135: I play openarena quite a bit
<_dennister> hi again, still looking for some basic networking help with new intrepid installation
<wolfjb> Alex135: maybe someday I'll actually be good at it! :)
<_dennister> dhcp was working at first, now i can't even ping the modem/router
<Alex135> wolfjb: other window
<dwidmann> ryanakca: this could potentially be related but it's hard to say https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guidance-power-manager/+bug/290854
<ryanakca> dwidmann: thanks
<dwidmann> ryanakca: don't really know of a solution though
<dwidmann> ryanakca: short of not using guidnce
<ryanakca> dwidmann: *nod*, thanks
<_dennister> hi again, still looking for some basic networking help with new intrepid installation
<leonardolima> hi there
<_dennister> anyone available?
<leonardolima> I need some help
<_dennister> dhcp was working at first, now i can't even ping the modem/router
<leonardolima> I can't open any web page on Konqueror
<leonardolima> it doesn't load
<leonardolima> anybody can help me pliz?
<leonardolima> uh?
<leonardolima> nick leonardo
<nardolima> hello
<draik_> What is knotify and kded
<ardchoille> draik_: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeaccessibility/kttsd/knotify.html
<mot_> anybody else having a problem with firefox 3.0.3 on kde 4.1.2 (8.10) not saving cookied sessions? i.e. even if i check 'remember' me on sites i still have to come back and log in every single time i close the site...
<ardchoille> draik_: http://api.kde.org/4.0-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kded/html/index.html
<serguma> hello, anyone here can help me with a problem?
<draik_> ardchoille: Thanks. Is it safe to kill knotify? It keeps getting 86'd at every shutdown
<wolfjb> how do I change the runlevel in 8.10?
<wolfjb> ie during boot, I'd like to start at runlevel 5
<vadrao> Hi all, where can I see the ethernet device/wireless device that is being used by my notebook in the system setttings. I am using Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4.
<ardchoille> draik_: not sure. I think knotify starts up with kde initialization
<draik_> kded is taking 50-60% of CPUT
<draik_> *CPU
<draik_> Should that be normal?
<serguma> I just updated and I can't see the contents of my NTFS partitions :(
<wolfjb> vadrao: if you have knetworkmanager running it should tell you
<_jeff_drumgod_> algum BR por aqui ?
<ardchoille> !br | _jeff_drumgod_
<ubottu> _jeff_drumgod_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ptl> hello
<_jeff_drumgod_> #ubuntu-br
<ptl> has anyone else noticed that the latest kdebase upgrade broke yakuake by not allowing transparence?
<ptl> _jeff_drumgod_: ?
<Foodcoman> Anyone know anything about working the task bar in KDE 4.  Im lost.
<_jeff_drumgod_> ptl: hello
<draik_> ptl: He forgot to put "/j" in front of the channel
<ptl> draik_: I see :P
<draik_> ptl: ;)
<ptl> Foodcoman: what do you mean by working?
<ptl> mine is working alright
<d3vil__> trappist you have command to config one ircdserver in putty
<Foodcoman> I wanted to group say my Web browser.
<d3vil__> to add oper something like that
<ptl> Does anyone else here use yakuake and can confirm that, please?
<Foodcoman> I just dont know how to configure it like kde 3.5.... LOST
<vadrao> wolfjb: I am running knetworkmanager (the little green world icon) in my taskbar. When I right click on it and check all the options none of them correspond to the thing I want to know
<vadrao> I have internet conection now.. But not through wireless.. So I want to check if Kubuntu has detected my device and do not know where to do or start from
<wolfjb> vadrao: dmesg might tell you
<trappist> d3vil__: configuring an ircd is very complicated.  there is no command.
<ilya_> hi all . Guys how i can look in console - my bluetooth devices?
<d3vil__> just for example
<d3vil__> totell me
<d3vil__> oper conf services conf
<d3vil__> inlinux is diferent
<d3vil__> or not
<ptl> vadrao: try to update now, I just got my wireless working after that.
<_dennister> trappist: could u help me pls? having trouble with basic networking in intrepid...worked at first, now can't even ping my router
<ptl> ilya_: sdptool scan
<trappist> d3vil__: I did it once a million years ago, but I don't remember much about it anymore.  you'll need to ask elsewhere for help configuring the ircd.
<ptl> ilya_: Sorry, that's hcitool scan. And if you want to see your local devices attached to your computer, hcitool dev
<d3vil__> elsewhere hello
<trappist> d3vil__: elsewhere means somewhere else
<d3vil__> ok
<vadrao> ptl: I am using the latest 4.1.3 actually
<vadrao> Kubuntu 8.10
<KDesk> I dont know why my monitor shutsdown after 10 minutes of inactivity, but I have it set to 6 in my System Settings, also the xorg.conf is clear. What else can it be?
<vadrao> I would like to know how I can see which ethernet card I am using (not through command line) but through Knetworkmanager
<vadrao> Please give me the instructions to do so
<vadrao> Because geneuinely I am unable to find it
<wolfjb> how do you set the default boot runlevel?
<KDesk> vadrao: I think that is not possible.. I haven't found it neighter.
<vadrao> So, is it that the Knetworkmanager (the latest version) is not capable of doing it ?
<ilya_> ptl: tnx. hci0 == bluetooth? in kde4 i can manage my bluetooth device through gui ?
<memeemeee> Alex135, when i try to install the driver I get http://pastebin.com/m54ead522
<draik> How do I get a screensaver in /usr/local/bin/ to appear in my Screensaver menu?
<aaroncampbell> if kpdf no longer in the repos for 8.10?
<leonardo_> hi
<ardchoille> !info okular | aaroncampbell
<ubottu> aaroncampbell: okular (source: kdegraphics): document viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 922 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<aaroncampbell> ardchoille: that's the preferred replacement for kpdf?
<aaroncampbell> and/or kghostview?
<ardchoille> I think okular replaced both
<leonardo_> IDK
<leonardo_> I can't open any page on Konqueror
<leonardo_> can u help me?
<leonardo_> I can't open any page on Konqueror
<leonardo_> can u help me?
<ardchoille> leonardo_: What exactly is happening?
<ardchoille> leonardo_: error? crash?
<leonardo_> IDk ... I'm connected and I type a URL on Konqueror and it doesn't open
<leonardo_> I only connect on this IRC client
<ptl> !info kviewshell
<ubottu> Package kviewshell does not exist in intrepid
<ptl> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<vadrao> leonardo_: which version of KDE you are using ? Go to Konqueror>>Help>> About KDE and tell us
<leonardo_> r u here yet ardchoille?
<leonardo_> version 3.5.9
<ardchoille> leonardo_: yes I'm here but your responses are a bit vague for me. Is konqueror waiting and trying to open the page or what?
<leonardo_> apt-get doesn't work here too
<ardchoille> leonardo_: you need to update your system
<ardchoille> the current in hardy is 3.5.10
<leonardo_> no the msg that appears is like that:
<leonardo_> Um erro ocorreu ao carregar http://google.com.br/:
<leonardo_> Não foi possível conectar-se à máquina http://google.com.br/.
<leonardo_> how can I do that.. sorry I'm a newbie
<Foodcoman> Here is an interesting point.  Help/About KDE in Konversation shows KDE version at 3.5.10, yet Help/About KDE in Konqueror shows 4.1.3
<ardchoille> leonardo_: open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leonardo_> it's working
<ardchoille> leonardo_: then restart kde and see if the problem still exists
<leonardo_> u mean restart the system or just de x server?
<KDesk> Foodcoman: there isn't any Konversation for KDE4, it is pre-alpha.
<greengoby> I am looking to install kde4... is kde4-core the one to use to install the main components of kde?
<tacosarecool> hello
<ardchoille> Foodcoman: the reason for that is not all apps have been proted to kde4 yet
<ardchoille> *ported
<Foodcoman> KDesk: Gotcha.  I just thought they did a system call or something to get the version.
<greengoby> tacosarecool: Howdy
<leonardo_> u mean restart the system or just de x server?
<ardchoille> leonardo_: after the updates complete, log out and back in
<Foodcoman> Kdesk: Anxiously excited about 4.2, hopefully it will add grouping tasks on the taskbar.
<leonardo_> ok.. do u think it could be the browser? how can I get firefox here?
<jtechidna> Foodcoman: grouping has been added for KDE 4.2
<jtechidna> you can even group manually. I've never seen any desktop let you do that
<ardchoille> leonardo_: it could be a number of things, but those maybe fixed with an update, it's good to run current versions
<KDesk> Foodcoman: I am also looking forward KDE 4.2 :)
<memeemeee> when i try to install the driver I get http://pastebin.com/m54ead522
<ardchoille> leonardo_: you can install firefox with: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ardchoille> leonardo_: but wait and see if konq works
<draik> I don't know why, but everything is sending my processor into 100% usage
<leonardo_> ok..
<Foodcoman> jtechidna: 3.5.xxx had an option to group similar tasks ont he taskbar that I used.  That way all firefoxes where together when you had multiple windows.
<KDesk> I think that is the common grouping way
<Foodcoman> jtechidna: Missed your post,  Great its in 4.2... Wooop.
<jtechidna> :)
<greengoby> wow... kdebase-kde4 is a mess...I get all types of unmet dependencies... I thought that was the purpose of apt-get install to simplify these issues...
<jtechidna> greengoby: in intrepid?
<greengoby> jtechidna: Nope just from command line...
<Foodcoman> LOL
<jtechidna> I mean, what version of (K)Ubuntu are you using?
<ardchoille> greengoby: are you running Kubuntu intrepid or Hardy or what?
<ptl> wow, the packages I just updated today have a new version already
<ptl> let's do a full-upgrade then!
<Foodcoman> Intrepid = 8.10  Hardy = 8.04 right?
<ardchoille> yes
<greengoby> ardchoille: 8.04 LTS...not Kubuntu... I came and asked for the correct package name to install from command line...
<ptl> no new versions :(
<ardchoille> greengoby: so you want kde4 on Hardy?
<greengoby> Indeed...
<Foodcoman> Ubuntu base install adding KDE.
<jtechidna> greengoby: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<ardchoille> jtechidna: ^^
<ardchoille> man, yu're fast :)
<jtechidna> :P
<greengoby> jtechidna: Thanks...
 * Foodcoman stopwatch showed seconds.  BAM!
<tacosarecool> Anyway for ati x300 to behave good on 8.10
<tacosarecool> Well it's behaving good enough
<tacosarecool> But not that well
<tacosarecool> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Foodcoman> tacosarecool: I am having some ATI issues with the Raedon Mobility 3650......  Someone said its related in part to the newer X.
<tacosarecool> I know but is this the kernel or canonical?
<Foodcoman> tacosarecool: Im uncertain.  Just what someone else smarter than I said when I asked.  LOL..
<tacosarecool> I just hope ubuntu isn't a new vista
<tacosarecool> Open source atleast
<tacosarecool> I'm glad it's open source
<bobbo85> I just tried to make a new partition, gparted gave me an error "Syncing device. FAILED" - now the device isn't even showing up in the device list!  Any help?
<Foodcoman> KDE 4 is  bigger, price for the the fancy bling.......  However most newer machines do great with it.  My laptop is not slow at all with it.
<tacosarecool> At first I didn't like KDE4 now I do
<tacosarecool> I think they could optimize a little more though
<npresta> Foodcoman: I find KDE4 actually better with resources than KDE3 if you disable all the fancy 'effects'
<Foodcoman> tacosarecool: Polish will come as it matures.
<esperegu> why is lilo installed and not grub?
<Foodcoman> npresta: I have not turned off anything yet.  Still flying on this machine.
<npresta> Foodcoman: for sure. Newer machines won't have any problem with KDE4 just as they didn't have any problems with KDE3. :)
<tacosarecool> However they stole something from mac
<tacosarecool> Lol
<npresta> tacosarecool: how so?
<tacosarecool> I don't care that they stole something from mac
<tacosarecool> You know that
<tacosarecool> Trick
<tacosarecool> With where you can select windows
<tacosarecool> It's like squares
<npresta> tacosarecool: expose?
<tacosarecool> Maybe
<tacosarecool> It's like a task manager but in squares and fancy
<Foodcoman> tacosarecool: I am a windows administrator, Linux hobbiest and became a MAC admirer when they went to a unix core.
<brauerle> how do I upgrade from 8.04 to 810? Adept_updater doesn't tell, that there is a new release available, like it did on 7.10.
<npresta> In all honesty, I'm glad there is competition and 'borrowing' of useful features. It makes things better and competition only drives innovation.
<npresta> !upgrade | brauerle
<ubottu> brauerle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<brauerle> thx
<mitsarionas> hi... i just noticed kppp isn't in the intrepid default packages... is there any other app that handles dialup (among these installed by default) ?
<Foodcoman> npresta: Complete argeement.  If its good, its good who ever came up with it.
<npresta> mitsarionas: maybe knet?
<npresta> mitsarionas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/knet
<Foodcoman> mitsarionas: check your repose that are enabled.  I show it.
<Foodcoman> berickson@megageek4:~$ apt-cache search kppp
<Foodcoman> kppp - modem dialer for KDE 4
<mitsarionas> hmm... didn't know about it... but still it isn't installed by default is it?
<npresta> mitsarionas: I can't check. Is there a reason it has to be installed by default? I thought kppp was there by default
<mitsarionas> on intrepid it isn't! that's what surprised me...
<Foodcoman> mitsarionas: No its not. go to the package manager and configure your repositories to add the other stuff.  Should show up after that.
<npresta> !info kppp
<ubottu> kppp (source: kdenetwork): modem dialer for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 668 kB, installed size 3628 kB
<npresta> Its in the main repo, but optional, yes.
<Foodcoman> mitsarionas: sudo apt-get install kppp
<npresta> Anyways. I should be heading out. Later all
<Foodcoman> l8r npresta
<Foodcoman> me too.
<KDesk> How can I change the defaul apps size every time I start them?
<mitsarionas> i know how to apt-get :) ...it's just that it struck me as weird not having a ppp dialer installed by default...
<bobbo85> anyone good with gparted errors???
<mitsarionas> knet seems cool too
<estan> hello. i just upgraded to intrepid and i lost all my notes (notes plasmoids), can i get them back?
<jtechidna> estan: the text inside the notes can be found in ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<estan> jtechidna: ah thanks.. i see it now.. is there a way to re-enable them?
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering if there was a reason why Open Office didn't upgrade from 2.4 to 3.0 when it upgraded?
<jtechidna> you could copy the whole file to ~/.kde/share/config/
<jtechidna> bdizzle: Intrepid doesn't have openoffice 3.0
<estan> jtechidna: ah so that's what happened, hardy -> intrepid went from ~/.kde4 to ~/.kde..
<jtechidna> yup
<bdizzle> strange
<estan> i'll just re-create them and copy over the text.. have to re-format it a bit. thanks.
<marco> erm... where can I find kubuntu's power management settings?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Now that I'm in KDE 4.1 I can't use a menubar like that used in Mac.  So I need to change the menus to the normal looking ones like in Windows.  However, I can't figure out how to do this.  Any ideas?
<tacosarecool> Oh ertain
<werenerd> hey all, anyone here have experience with Subsonic?
<tacosarecool> Right click the k
<tacosarecool> And click change to classic
<bdizzle> is there a way to get the .deb files of it?
<tacosarecool> www.getdeb.net
<Ertain> Ah, thank you tacosarecool.
<tacosarecool> Your welcome
<DarkSmoke> i think my kubuntu is not checking for updates
<DarkSmoke> i checked myself after a weak
<DarkSmoke> 72 upgrades
<DarkSmoke> :/
<NekroJakub> Hi, I have a quick question. Can I do something like this: Install Kubuntu by using Wubi, and then from the level of that Wubi Kubuntu install a standard Kubuntu to a new partition?
<marco> where can I manage the power management settings for my computer on kubuntu?
<ptl> KOOL
<ptl> my kubuntu returned to work now
<ptl> yakuake's transparency is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ptl> I can see gmail window right through you guys :P
<login_> OI
<ptl> Oi, login_
<login_> TUDO BOM
<ptl> login_: speak in english, please
<ptl> login_: fale em inglês aqui, por favor
<login_> PODEMOS TC
<ptl> login_: Se você quer discutir em português, use o canal #ubuntu-br -- If you want to discuss in portuguese, use the #ubuntu-br channel
<ptl> login_: INGLÊS... ENGLISH... POR FAVOR / PLEASE
<login_> COMO VAI
<Ertain> My programs don't have a "Files", "Views", or "Tools" options at the top of the programs.
#kubuntu 2008-11-06
<ptl> which programs?
<Ertain> In KDE 4.1, in all of the KDE-related programs, I can't access the "File", "Tools", etc., menus.
<KDesk> How can I change the defaul apps size every time I start them?
<marco> how can I manage my computer's power saving settings on kubuntu?
<Ertain> In my previous version of KDE I had a menbar like that from Mac.
<ptl> KDE 3.5? I think the mac-like bar is not an option anymore, at least until KDE 4.2 / KDE 4.3
<Ertain> Well I need to change back to the normal menus, but I don't know how.
<ptl> marco: install powerdevil!
<Ertain> "powerdevil" huh?
<Ertain> Oops, wrong message.
<Ertain> Heh heh.
<marco> ptl: thanks, I'll have a look
<Ertain> So anyway, I don't know how to bring the menus back.
<Ertain> I looked in .kde/systemsettingsrc, under "MenuBar" and it said disabled.
<ptl> Ertain: You can't
<Ertain> Yeah, I know I can't bring back the menubar, but what I'm trying to figure out is how to bring back the normal menus.
<ptl> oh... this I don't know. Since KDE is all redesigned now, what I did was backup ~/.kde and let KDE 4.1 rewrite a new one, then all configured everything. It took me a few hours to do it, but I figured it'd be the best way.
<ptl> s/then all configured everything/them I configured everything/
<DarkSmoke> i upgraded to the knew kde version
<DarkSmoke> but my widgets became unknown widgets
<DarkSmoke> well many of 'em
<DarkSmoke> like the notes widget and the show desktop one
<DarkSmoke> :/
<jtechidna> DarkSmoke: is kdeplasma-addons installed?
<DarkSmoke> nope
<DarkSmoke> but the widgets where working without kdeplasma addons before i made the upgrade from 4.1.2 to 4.1.3
<jtechidna> I can't really see how they could
<sjdurfey> i just installed flash in 8.10, but sites like pandora.com that use flash for their players, dont produce any audio output for me, but the tracks are playing, and the sound seems to work everywhere else
<MasterShrek> how is kde 4.1 holding up in kubuntu, was thinking about installing it on my desktop, but if its like kde 4.0 was, i might go gnome
<reese> is there a way to have back the extract option when right clicking an archive?
<bopferman> I just upgraded from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10.  Everything went well except for a flickering that I get once ever 10ish seconds.  Any ideas?! Thanks!
<stdin> bopferman: sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/278471
<jtisme> where has the grub recovery mode selection on 8.10 cd gone to?
<MasterShrek> jtisme, alternate cd?
<jtisme> MasterShrek, ok i will look there it is not on kubuntu cd
<jtisme> live cd that is
<jtisme> dr_willis, do u know where  recovery mode selection on live cd has gone to on 8.10 am i missing something in the grub menu
<dr_willis> Ive not noticed it being there.. i dont use the live cd much. I built a bootable-thumbdrive and thats it..
<dr_willis> you could always append 'single' to the end of the boot options I guess
<dr_willis> or append 'recovery' to the end
<jtisme> knew about single did not know about recovery boot option will try that also thanks
<Lord_Froad> how do you install kubuntu on a flash drive
<ubuntu> I'm installing kubuntu right now and it's hung on 82%
<dr_willis> Lord_Froad,  I used the unetbootin tool to do that. that made a 'bootable live cd' thats not quite the same as 'installing to a flash drive'
<SJr|nx> Right now my installer is stuck on 82% Configuring Apt: Scanning the mirror
<BrianCx> so can you access the internet using the bootable live cd?
<dr_willis> Or theres a way to do it from the live cd i think.
<dr_willis> BrianCx,  I do all the time.
<dr_willis> :)
<BrianCx> so how do you do it?
<BrianCx> can you link me?
<SJr|nx> Is there a way to install Kubuntu from a Flash Drive?
<dr_willis> BrianCx,  do what? I am connected once i boot up..
<dr_willis> SJr|nx,    I used the unetbootin tool to do that. that made a 'bootable live cd' thats not quite the same as 'installing to a flash drive'
<dr_willis> SJr|nx,  or the ubuntu/kubuntu live cd may have a similer tool in their menus..
<SJr|nx> No I want to install from a flash drive
<sebastian> hola
<dr_willis> SJr|nx,  yes.. Unetbootin lets you make such a device
<dr_willis> Its how i install all my systems
<sebastian> alguien habla español????????
<SJr|nx> Is there anything I can do to configure a stuck install
<SJr|nx> It's just sitting here on Scanning the mirror: 82%
<sebastian> maldicion
<draik_> !es | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SJr|nx> alright I'm going to disco this notebook
 * MasterShrek breaks into a disco dance
<BrianCx> dr_willis so how does that work
<BrianCx> i've mounded an ISO but i can't use the internet
<dr_willis> BrianCx,  how does what work? why did you mount an iso>
<BrianCx> use a live cd?
<Ashex> Anyone have a spare computer handy with intrepid installed on it that doesn't have bootchart on it?
<dr_willis> boot the live cd.. use the tool on the live cd to generate a bootable luve-usb-drive..
<dr_willis> Or use unetbootin under windows to save burning a cd
<BrianCx> OK
<BrianCx> ty
<draik_> dr_willis: Is unetbootin free and easy to use and update?
<timbete> que qu eé isso aki
<BrianCx> where is the tool lokated
<BrianCx> located *
<jtisme> Ashex, what do you want to have done
<kevbuntu> I have a question. If I have Hardy Heron, and I want to upgrade to Intrepid without reinstalling Linux, do I just click the "Full Upgrade" button in Adept manager?
<timbete> caramba tudo que eu queria era um msn agora
<dr_willis> draik_,  yes yes and yes and yes,
<BrianCx> rawr
<jtechidna> kevbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<kevbuntu> thanks. i was just hoping for a yes or no. but i will definitely hit that link up.
<jtechidna> no is the short answer
<jtechidna> :P
<jtechidna> it's just easier to throw links at people
<dr_willis> they never bother to read them either. :)
<dr_willis> or they want you to read them to them.....
<phoenixz> I need to scan a document from a scanner  that is connected to a network.. How do I do this? the scanner actually is one of those all in one combos.. laser printer (printing works fine!) scanner, copier, fax, etc...
<kevbuntu> haha... well i appreciate it. =D so don't think I don't. i do!
<phoenixz> and its connected directly to the network
<kevbuntu> ok, next question
<kevbuntu> is there a way to do a ful distro upgrade WITHOUT moving to KDE4?
<draik_> Thanks dr_willis
<ardchoille> kevbuntu: Kubuntu has moved to kde4 starting with Intrepid, the only way to keep kde3.* would be to install it yourself somehow
<phoenixz> kevbuntu: Im at 8.10.. haven't tried it yet, but AFAIK, KDE3 should still be there..
<dr_willis> Hmm i though  Upgrade REMOVED  kde3
<dr_willis> or so the rants and screams ive seen in here imply
<kevbuntu> yeah, i'm just not going to upgrade the distro. thanks, guys!
<BrianCx> can anyone file transfer me a torrent of kubuntu?
<BrianCx> it seems i have lost the disc
<dr_willis> Theres the official ubuntu torrent qweb page to get .torrent files
<favro> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<BrianCx> I can't access it
<kevbuntu> ok. so the reason i ask this is because i am getting an odd error message in the system settings
<BrianCx> I am on my deceased aunt's computer trying to recover her data, but I don't have admin rights
<kevbuntu> and no one is responding to my thread in the ubuntu forums
<BrianCx> and the is paranoid so I can't access anything w/ http
<BrianCx> she* all sites are blocked
<BrianCx> I can do filed transfer and torrent though
<BrianCx> it'd be great if one could help me w/ that
<dr_willis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=f%96%18%F0%A3%BDj%E7%A3%C7%8Bo%EC%7C%F3%B4%13.%A1%A9
<BrianCx> it's blocked
<dr_willis> well i cant do dcc.. so not sure what to tell ya
<BrianCx> dcc?
 * dr_willis wodners how one blocks all http on a pc..
<ardchoille> BrianCx: all of the mirrors have torrents
<draik> Hello all
<BrianCx> well
<BrianCx> anything w/ a http protocol is blocked :/
<BrianCx> and it's deathmath ard :D
<dr_willis> you may not even have rights to burn a cd.. or anything else..
<BrianCx> I have rights to EVERYTHIN
<draik> Has anyone come across disfigured/jarbled text in various locations? Here is a screenshot I just took of K3B:  http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=disfiguredyf3.png
<BrianCx> except for the internet
<BrianCx> I checked that
<dr_willis> ftp://mirror.switch.ch/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/8.10/
<dr_willis> ftp://mirror.switch.ch/ubuntu-cdimage/kubuntu/8.10/kubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jtechidna> draik: using the beta legacy nvidia drivers?
<draik> Shouldn't be legacy. It should be -new
<draik> Let me check
<BrianCx> is that the version I want?
<BrianCx> ty dr willis
<BrianCx> that works
<BrianCx> forgot about ftp
<kevbuntu> when i try to open the the Monitor and Display Settings, I get a message telling me that it can't be opened due to an orphaned module
<draik> jtechidna: I'm fairly sure it is nvidia-glx-new. It's also from the restricted drivers
<jtechidna> it's probably not legacy then
<jtechidna> there is a known font rendering regression with the legacy driver
<jtechidna> not quite the same as you screenshot though
<draik> I get a delay response with my system and even my K Menu comes up looking like a scrambled tv station before it fixes itself after a second.
<dr_willis> draik known issue.
<dr_willis> and Yes.I do find kde4 sluggish
<jtisme> draik i get the same thing probably a small fix needed in kde4 wait a while and it will go away with some future update
<dr_willis> we hope
<dr_willis> ;)
<draik> That's just it.
<Wicked> crap. i turn on the 3d effects and now my whole screen is black. how can i turn them off via command line?
<jtisme> hope is eternal ??? ;/
<draik> My Dell laptop has fewer specs than my desktop and my laptop doesn't have these issues.
<Wicked> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<draik> Wicked: "sudo killall -9 <appName>"
<dr_willis> -9 is a little OVERKILL to try from thebeginning. :)
<Wicked> well i know how to kill stuff..but what is the 3d effects stuff?
<Wicked> compiz?
<dr_willis> that willbasicially restart X i imagine.
<Wicked> but on kde4 isnt it built into kde?
<dr_willis> kde4 does not USE compiz at all.
<dr_willis> its gone its own route
<Wicked> right. which i need to disable w/e it is
<dr_willis> You can make it use compiz. but you dont have to use compiz
<dr_willis> kde4 has its own effects/defects :)
<jtechidna> System Settings -> desktop -> desktop effects
<Wicked> jtechidna, my screen is black
<jtechidna> oh
<Wicked> i need to do it via command lnie
<Wicked> *line
<jtechidna> nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<jtechidna> search for a [compositing[ section
<Wicked> :-o
<Wicked> ok
<Wicked> awesome thanks!
<jtechidna> set enabled=false
 * dr_willis googles
<dr_willis> ype the following (replacing "[yourname]" with your user name, of course):
<dr_willis> nano /home/[yourname]/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<dr_willis> Find the this line under the heading "Compositing":
<dr_willis> Enabled=true
<dr_willis> set it to false. :)
<Wicked> ok awesome. let me try this out....
<Wicked> w00t works fine now. thanks jtechidna =)
<jtechidna> yw :)
<Ashex> I've got bootchart installed and it created the /var/log/bootchart, but it doesn't create any log of image of bootup
<Ashex> Tried reinstalling bootchart
<Ashex> but no luck
<sevenseeker> I have a synaptics touchpad, but ksynaptics doesn't appear in any repos I have, should I go with gsynaptics?
<DjDrake> sorry..i have big problem..the grub says "error 2" and now im installing again kubuntu/list
<DjDrake> is a good way?
<draik> DjDrake: If not, you can always go with SGD (Super GRUB Disc)
<draik> It's helped me with my "error 2" issues with GRUB in the past.
<DjDrake> ok thx
<Ashex> there's actually a grub rescue option buried in the system settings of kubuntu
<dr_willis> heh the xfix option dident fix my X :)
<draik> Ashex: Right. If that doesn't work, SGD.
<draik> dr_willis: Same here. Thanks to OxDeadC0de, we got it working. Took a while, but he got it done.
<dr_willis> I just had to reinstall my virtualbox guest tools ;)
<draik> dr_willis: Thanks for the reminder. I haven't even checked to see if that works with the updated kernels
<sjr> Help me Obi-Wan Kenobi, you are my only hope
<sjr> I got the Kubuntu box installed, by unplugging my network card. I then proceeded to do a Full Upgrade, but the sources will setup incorrectly.
<sjr> So too spite the warning I aborted it :)
<Obi-Wan> yer done!
<sjr> I can't seem to resume it in adept
<sjr> So I'm just doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<sjr> Which is working currently
<sjr> I assume this is the correct COA
<sjdurfey> how do i add an application to the desktop plasmoid?
<draik> sjdurfey: Create a shortcut?
<sjdurfey> yeah, but i want it to be inside the desktop plasmoid, as it is now, when i right click on the app and click "add to desktop" it doesnt add it to the plasmoid
<jtisme> sjdurfey, i opened dolphin, found app, dragged it to desktop
<jtisme> correction to desktop not to desktop plasmoid
<sjdurfey> yeah, i want to add it to that
<jtisme> seems like i had a problem w/that
<sjdurfey> yeah, it def should be a lot more straight forward
<sjdurfey> when you right click and select to add it to the desktop, it should by default send it to that
<jtisme> yes, but kde4 has so many changes its a wonder anything works
<jtisme> in time those functions will work
<sjdurfey> yeah, its been a major overhaul from 3.5, and it looks beautiful
<sjdurfey> i love the new look to it
<jtisme> i know it is a lot lot faster on bootup
<sjdurfey> faster than 3.5 or gnome?
<bluecopper> hi guys
<bluecopper> i have been getting some errors
<jtisme> definitely faster than 3.5 dont know about gnome
<jtisme> bluecopper, ask your question and wait
<sjdurfey> gnome is just so blah (at least appearance wise), i wish more developers would dedicate some time to kde
<jtisme> sjdurfey, kde is like the kitchen sink is has everything maybe too much
<bluecopper> i just tied opening ksnapshot and got an error "/home/username/.kde/share/config/ksnapshotrc not writeable"
<draik> HA! I just tried to do an upgrade (via apt-get) and I have a broken package.  kdepimlibs5 (>= 4:4.1.3) but 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sjdurfey> sounds like they need to spend some time throwing out the junk
<bluecopper> it also say to contact the system administrator
<jtisme> bluecopper, from within the GUI
<bluecopper> the application opens but i cant save the snapshot that i took
<bluecopper> yes
<sjdurfey> well, i figured out how to get the app to the desktop, now i just need to figure out how to change the icon
<jtisme> bluecopper, i cant help you there i dont use ksudo etc.
<bluecopper> i get this when i run ksnapshot from the terminal
<bluecopper> bluecopper@bluecopper-desktop:~$ ksnapshot
<bluecopper> ksnapshot(10444): Failed to lock file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.lock" , last result = 2
<bluecopper> ksnapshot(10444): Couldn't create index file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.index"
<bluecopper> kdialog(10446): Failed to lock file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.lock" , last result = 2
<bluecopper> kdialog(10446): Couldn't create index file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.index"
<bluecopper> QFile::remove: Empty or null file name
<bluecopper> bluecopper@bluecopper-desktop:~$ ksnapshot
<bluecopper> ksnapshot(10845): Failed to lock file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.lock" , last result = 2
<bluecopper> ksnapshot(10845): Couldn't create index file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.index"
<bluecopper> kdialog(10847): Failed to lock file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.lock" , last result = 2
<jtisme> sjdurfey, to desktop or desktop plasmoid
<bluecopper> kdialog(10847): Couldn't create index file "/var/tmp/kdecache-bluecopper/kpc/kde-icon-cache.index"
<jtechidna> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<gargoyle76> i need help w/ my monitor settings...it wont stay if I reboot...I defaults...i can re-set it tho
<favro> !topic | bluecopper
<ubottu> bluecopper: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jtisme> sjdurfey, to desktop or desktop plasmoid
<sjdurfey> desktop plasmoid, but i think i need to create a symbolic link to the original app
<sjdurfey> all the apps that are in the desktop plasmoid are stored in the /home/<user>/Desktop directory, so if there is an app there, it will appear in the desktop plasmoid
<jtisme> sjdurfey, i was unable to change the icon picture it wasnt part of properties
<bluecopper> i get a similar message when opening open office applications
<sjdurfey> yeah, same here
<jtisme> bluecopper, sounds like you dont have permissions to write on you home directory
<sjdurfey> there must be another way of doing this
<jtisme> on=in
<notriddle> jtisme: How? Kubuntu always allows you to write to your home.
<jtisme> sjdurfey, well that isnt a bad method
<cuznt> how about phone home/?
<sjr> I love you cuznt
<jtisme> notriddle, the two areas he mentioned are in his /home directory is all i am saying
<jtisme> and he cant write to them
<jtisme> sjdurfey, symbolic links are the best way and done quite often
<jtisme> sjdurfey, let us know if you find a way to change the icon picture
<notriddle> When you right-click a .desktop, the icon is shown next to the name. Click that, and it lets you change it. Does it not allow you to click? Or does it give an obvious permission denied?
<jtisme> bluecopper, can you open a Terminal window
<sjdurfey> jtisme: im looking into it now
<jtisme> good
<draik> How do I import my firefox bookmarks? I have them saved from a previous fubar incident.
<notriddle> draik: Into what?
<sjr> Does anyone know why canada sucks so much
<sjdurfey> goto the bookmarks menu->manage bookmarks and there is an option to import export from there
<sjr> All our mirrors suck
<notriddle> sjr: I hope you're talking about the mirrors...
<draik> notriddle: Sorry, should have mentioned that part. I saved them from my old (8.04) desktop and want to import them back into firefox. It is firefox to firefox.
<sjr> I am notriddle
<bluecopper> yes i can open the terminal after the message some up saying the .kde/share/config .... is not writeable
<jtisme> bluecopper, execute  ls -la /home/YOURLOGINNAME and see if you own all the dirs and files there
<jtisme> and if the dirs are writeable
<bluecopper> i cant even open my browser
<bluecopper> it says it cant save the configuration file
<draik> bluecopper: Does your home directory belong to you instead of root?
<sjr> Do you love me? Hold me?
<bluecopper> i'll have to paste the result of the ls -la in here
<jtisme> not here pastebin!!!
<draik> !pastebin | bluecopper
<ubottu> bluecopper: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> bluecopper: You'll always have Konqueror
<draik> Amarok took a dump. Gotta restart X
<jtisme> sjdurfey, i think icon pict change is not avail in this release
<phoenixz> Im using Kubuntu 8.10 KDE4.1something.. When I watch youtube clips in firefox, every 5 seconds, the video stops and the audo only makes "tsk tsk tsk tsk" sounds.. I move the video some 10 secs forward and its continues agaqin... for another 5 seconds.. Is this a known problem?
<bluecopper> konqueror gives the same error message
<sjdurfey> awwww, thats sad
<sjdurfey> from what ive been reading about the desktop plasmoid, its pretty bad ass
<jtisme> bluecopper, sounds more and more like you dont have write perms on your /home dir
<bluecopper> i cant get to pastebin cause the browsers not opening
<jtisme> sjdurfey, complete rewrite according to internet so bound to have few bugs
<favro> bluecopper: you don 't need to paste it - just read it
<sjdurfey> yeah, thats understandable, just too bad i cant change it now. the icon for a newly created app is a question mark
<BrianCx> unetbootin; what should i do
<favro> bluecopper: if root appears in ls -l ~ then you have permission errors
<bluecopper> i'm only gonna post the ones that rot owns
<favro> bluecopper: don't bother - telling us root is there is all that is necessary
<bluecopper> bluecopper@bluecopper-desktop:~$ ls -la
<bluecopper> total 1929252
<bluecopper> drwxr-xr-x 55 bluecopper bluecopper      4096 2008-11-05 19:51 .
<bluecopper> drwxr-xr-x  3 root       root            4096 2008-07-30 16:51 ..
<bluecopper> drwxr-xr-x  2 bluecopper bluecopper      4096 2008-08-23 12:47 .acetoneiso
<bluecopper> drwx------  3 bluecopper bluecopper      4096 2008-08-02 20:00 .adobe
<bluecopper> -rw-------  1 bluecopper bluecopper      6617 2008-11-04 21:42 .bash_history
<favro> !ops
<bluecopper> -rw-r--r--  1 bluecopper bluecopper       220 2008-07-30 16:51 .bash_logout
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<bluecopper> -rw-r--r--  1 bluecopper bluecopper      2940 2008-07-30 16:51 .bashrc
<bluecopper> drwxr-xr-x  2 bluecopper bluecopper      4096 2008-09-14 15:39 Comptia Exam Obj
<bluecopper> drwxr-xr-x  8 bluecopper bluecopper      4096 2008-11-05 20:09 .config
<bluecopper> -rw-r--r--  1 bluecopper bluecopper    293725 2008-08-18 18:10 contactlist.xml
<bluecopper> -rw-r--r--  1 bluecopper bluecopper  22500932 2008-08-18 19:04 crossover-pro_6.2.0-1_i386.deb
<bluecopper> -rw-r--r--  1 bluecopper bluecopper  25607860 2008-08-18 19:07 Crossover-Pro-7.0.2.sh
<bluecopper> drwxr-xr-x  8 bluecopper bluecopper      4096 2008-08-18 21:58 cxoffice
<sjdurfey> woah, what the hell?
<favro> he was an idiot
<favro> thanks
<sjdurfey> seriously, he should have used a pastebin
 * nalioth blinks
<draik> Holy crud.
<nalioth> ubottu: tell bluecopper about pastebin
<draik> I came back to see this? LOL
<ubottu> bluecopper, please see my private message
<nalioth> draik: c'mon, a little excitement never hurt anyone
<nalioth> heh
<sjdurfey> hmmm, if i can find the conf file for the desktop plasmoids, you can specify the Icon used in that
<draik> nalioth: Meh. I would have preferred a netsplit.
<nalioth> bluecopper: please /msg ubottu pastebin
<jtisme> bluecopper is gone
<bluecopper> i'm here
<jtisme> ok it said you quit
<bluecopper> i got a message from the bot
<jtisme> did you read it
<bluecopper> as i was explaining i cant use pastebin becuase i cant use my browser
<favro> bluecopper: do it again and you won't be back for a while - follow the rules
<bluecopper> ok
<favro> bluecopper: you were told not it - it wasn't necessary
<jtisme> favro i need some irc education are you a channel op
<bluecopper> so how else am i gonna get help
<favro> jtechidna: nope
<jtisme> favro wrong jt but that is ok
<favro> bluecopper: listen when people tell you stuff is the first thing
<JontheEchidna> :P
<vorian> bluecopper: you could try https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<draik> bluecopper: As I instructed you, Konqueror is also a browser. Not being able to use Firefox or Opera does not mean you do not have an online browser.
<jtisme> bluecopper, do you understand owner group and permissions
<bluecopper> wat part of "I CANT USE MY BROWSER" that is so hard to understand
<jtisme> he cant open any browser guys
<vorian> bluecopper: send an email to kubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<favro> bluecopper: you were told it wasn't necessary to paste it - what part of that didn't you understand?
<bluecopper> and as i am now repeating i am getting the same error with konqueror
<mago22> hola
<stdin> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<mago22> hello
<ardchoille> bluecopper: you can always go to #bluecopper and paste all you want
<mago22> hello
<vorian> hi mago22
<mago22> como estan
<stdin> install pastebinit and run "command | pastebinit"
<draik> jtisme: Not even with sudo?
<mago22> alguien español
<draik> !es | mago22
<bluecopper> u know what forget it
<ubottu> mago22: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mago22> como lo ago
<bluecopper> i guess i'll have to just fend for ma self and find some other means of gettn ma problem solved
<jtisme> draik sorry refresh my memory too much is happening
<mago22> ayudame
<mago22> sou nuevo
<jtisme> bluecopper, hang on dont go away
<BrianCx> !es | mago22
<ubottu> mago22: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bluecopper> jtisme: what u saying
<jtisme> bluecopper, lets start at the beginning what cant you do?
<draik> jtisme: <jtisme> he cant open any browser guys
<jtisme> draik oh yes now i remember ;/
 * stdin points at pastebinit again
<favro> it is just permissions
<jtisme> sounds like it
<bluecopper> i cant use my browsers i get an error that the config file for the application is not writable
<favro> bluecopper: in konsole type   sudo chmod -Rv bluecopper:bluecopper ~/   if bluecopper is your login name
<bluecopper> and then another one comes up saying it cant save bookmarks
<jtisme> good suggestion from favro
<bluecopper> any application i open i get the config file is not writeable
<bluecopper> ok let me run that command
<favro> he's not gonna listen
<favro> good
<sjdurfey> jtisme: check out this plasmoid http://lancelot.fomentgroup.org/main
<jtisme> sjdurfey, yes i heard about lancelot i will check it out thansk
<stdin> jtisme: we have that packaged: plasmoid-lancelot
<bluecopper> is this the command sudo chmod -Rv bluecopper:bluecopper ~/
<sjdurfey> no problem
<ardchoille> stdin: ah, nice
<sjdurfey> yeah, thats where i got it
<jtisme> yes several folks using lancelot
<jtisme> thansk stdin
<jtisme> bluecopper, yes
<ardchoille> shouldn't that be chown and not chmod?
<sjdurfey> how does everyone like it?
<BrianCx> yes
<jtisme> yes chown not mod
<bluecopper> i get an error chmod: invalid mode: `bluecopper:bluecopper'
<jtisme> bluecopper, use chown not chmod
<stdin> bluecopper: do "sudo chown -R $(whoami): ~/"
<favro> my bad should be chown bluecopper
<stdin> copy & paste everything between the quotes
<ardchoille> bluecopper: sudo chown -Rv $USER:$USER ~/
<bluecopper> ok
<bluecopper> its executing
<favro> I was typing angry - I can't stand idiots
<ptl> is there any KDE program that is compatible with the bluez 4.0 stack?
<sjdurfey> haha, who's the idio favro?
<favro> I'm one too it seems :)
<bluecopper> it failed
<jtisme> with what error msg
<sjdurfey> haha, its cool, we all have those moments
<sjr> Hi um, buddies, pals, friends.
<bluecopper> get error on all .. readonly file system
<ardchoille> aha
<jtisme> ahh the real problem
<sjr> How do I get the Nvidia driver installed in intrepid?
<sjr> I'm not familiar with this setup
<sjr> and I am also noticing weird effects on the screen
<ardchoille> !nvidia | sjr
<ubottu> sjr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jtisme> bluecopper, execute  mount
<jtisme> look at the first line of output
<sjdurfey> you could check out this pretty sweet script http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ardchoille> well, on the good side, a ro file system is pretty safe :)
<jtisme> does it have (rw, in the first line of output from mount?
<ardchoille> !envy | sjdurfey
<ubottu> sjdurfey: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<sjdurfey> ahhh, ok, ive never tried it myself, i just happened to come across that when i was looking at LinuxMint
<bluecopper> rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro
<sjr> Is there a way to switch monitors in X on my notebook like windows does it, without constantly having to restart it?
<SimplySeth> does kubuntu 8.10 have a liveCD kinda thing ?
<draik> SimplySeth: Yes
<sjdurfey> yes
<jtisme> bluecopper, does the line begin  /dev/sdX on  /
<bluecopper> yes
<SimplySeth> draik: thanx .. I musta missed it in 8.10
<bluecopper> sdb5 on /
<jtisme> well i am a little perplexed
<sjr> Awwww does Kubuntu 8.10 really use Synaptic instead of Adept?
<dig> Not familiar with bash script. What is "echo 1 > xxxxxxx"?
<sjdurfey> it has both doesnt it?
<jtisme> does the output from mount have anything for  /dev/sdaX
<ardchoille> synaptic is a gtk-based app
<sjdurfey> takes the output from echo 1 and redirects it into whatever xxxxxx is
<draik> SimplySeth: Missed the liveCD?
<sjdurfey> if xxxxx is a file, then it places "1" into the file
<sjr> It looks like it only has synaptic
<sjdurfey> sjr: if i go into the kicker, and click on the Apps tab, Adept shows up
<bluecopper> no
<jtisme> bluecopper, are you dual booting
<bluecopper> this is actually the later portion of a  secondary drive
<bluecopper> yes
<dig> overwrite the file?
<bluecopper> windows on one drive and kubuntu on the other
<sjdurfey> yes, if you want to append to the file, use echo 1 >> xxxxxx
<bluecopper> brb
<dr_willis> be carefull with >> and > :) typos can kill.
<dr_willis> :P
<sjr> sjdurfey: is that Intrepid?
<dig> thx
<sjdurfey> sjr: thats bash
<sjr> bash?
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sjdurfey> dr_willis: hell yeah it can
<jtisme> sjr that every release
<sjr> Um... I know what bash is
<dr_willis> Linux Basics day! :)
<dr_willis> Then why did ya ask> ;)
<sjr> Because I asked if he was running 8.10, he said "That's bash?"
<sjr> so I said bash? because I don't understand his answer
<dr_willis> its not a intrepid feature.. its a bash feature
<sjdurfey> you didnt ask if i was using intrepid, you just asked "is that intrepid"
<sjdurfey> crap
<sjdurfey> i got you confused with someone else, haha, sorry
<dr_willis> one has to allow - for lag and sentances out or order. :)
<sjdurfey> yeah im using Intrepid
<dr_willis> it pays to be verbose yet concise. :P
<jtisme> dr_willis, i love that sentence
<ardchoille> :)
<SimplySeth> draik: yeah .. I was prolly goin' too fast and missed it .. but I wanted to verify 'cause there are some folk that wanna try it
<draik> SimplySeth: Kubuntu.com and any torrent site will have it for you ;)
<stdin> kubuntu.org
<stdin> not .com
<sjr> What is katapult
<sjdurfey> dig: if you are still around, this may be of help to you http://www.linux-books.us/linux_general_0001.php
<ardchoille> !katapult
<ubottu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<SimplySeth> yeah .. I installed it on someone's pc and now i don't have a pc to test it on .. .. thanks
<dig> cool
<sjr> Hmmmmm
<SimplySeth> someone needed a comp .. so i gave them mine with Kubuntu on it :)
<sjdurfey> that was awfully sweet of you!
<ardchoille> Hmm.. pastebinit is pretty cool, someone deserves a cigar
<sjdurfey> ardchoille: do you code at all?
<hagabaka> is anyone else getting conflicts with updates in backport?
<ardchoille> bash/kommander scripts and learning python atm
<sjdurfey> check out http://codepade.org , its much better than pastebin because it will actually compile/interpret your code and spit out the output
<sjdurfey> wont help with bash, but if you ever need help with python, thats supported
<sevenseeker> woah, now _that_ is brave of them
<draik> stdin: Sorry about that. Don't know why I put .com
<stdin> draik: probably because ubuntu is ubuntu.com
<sjdurfey> i need to find the time to start learning Python so i can get to work on the piece of software i want to develop
<stdin> and after a while, .com becomes habit on the web
<draik> stdin: Maybe.
<draik> Does anyone here use the ps3 app? There are times when I can't read the app name or process number; they are black blocks.
<sjdurfey> stdin: do you know if the plasmoid "emailnotify" is available in the repos? i looked for "emailnotify" but nothing came up so i thought maybe it may be under a different package name
<stdin> sjdurfey: it's not, but if you think it should be packaged you can file a "Needs Packaging" bug
<sjdurfey> ok, thanks
<draik> sjdurfey: I know I saw it somewhere. Give me a sec.
<JontheEchidna> that plasmoid isn't compatible with KDE 4.1
<ardchoille> sjdurfey:  apt-cache search notify | more
<condon> In gtk-gnutella, what is <THEX data...>?
<sjdurfey> ah, its called gmail-notify
<draik> Sorry sjdurfey. It is package gkrellm-mailwatch that I was thinking about just then.
<sjdurfey> its alright, i may have found it, but im not 100% sure now
<ptl> do you guys have the problem with gkrellm that it changes position on KDE when you plug or unplug the network?
<sjdurfey> ok, so the package gmail-notify is an applet that the kde team wrote that performs the same functionality as the one i was thinking of that was released by google
<foo> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/96678-monitor-display-applet-missing.html - any ideas on this? I get this error: The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded. .. possible reasons ... you should see that on the post, I can't seem to figure this out. I'm wondering if it's a bug. Thanks!
<kevbuntu> it has to be foo. i'm dealing with a similar issue
<draik> I fubar'd a 256MB during a Billix install. It will not be ready at all. Is there another method to format the USB drive?
<ardchoille> draik: ext3?
<kevbuntu> foo: check this out. this is the same issue i am having
<kevbuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=968790
<draik> ardchoille: It was vfat, IIRC, but I don't care about the next format.
<ardchoille> draik: mkfs.ext3 /dev/device (needs sudo) ?
<draik> ardchoille: That's just it. It doesn't show up at all
<ardchoille> draik: nothing in dmesg when you plug it in?
<memeemeee> ok so I am back to square one here. my computer refuses to contact the router. I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 my hardware LEDs are working, I have set static ip info in /etc/network/interfaces and I have now tried 2 different ethernet cards (in different slots) with the same results! please help me! people last time seemed to think it was a hardware problem but I'm sure there's something were missing here!
<draik> ardchoille: That's what I get for dmesg
<sjdurfey> i love when projects include the source, but give you no instructions whatsoever on how to install/compile the thing, and it doesnt include a makefile
<jtisme> does it have a configure file
<sjdurfey> nope, its just some header files and several source files
<jtisme> what product
<sjdurfey> emailnotify, its a plasmoid that automatically checks your gmail account, its written by someone at goole
<sjdurfey> *gogle
<sjdurfey> *google
<jtisme> ok no experience with plasmoids yet
<sjdurfey> yeah, i have no idea what to do
<vasilisa> yay i went back to hardy and everything works again
<jtisme> was it called emailnotify or gmail-notify
<sjdurfey> emailnotify
<sjdurfey> gmail-notify as i found out was written by the kde team and its not a plasmoid
<jtisme> how did you get it i would like to view the source
<sjdurfey> http://code.google.com/p/emailnotify/
<sjdurfey> i think i may have been written by someone participating in the summer of code
<jtisme> let me chek it out  brb
<sjdurfey> ok
<sjdurfey> how do i undo the last install so i can get rid of all the depencies it had to install?
<ardchoille> sjdurfey: what did you install last?
<sjdurfey> gmail-notify
<ardchoille> sjdurfey: sudo apt-get remove gmail-notify && sudo apt-get autoremove
<sjdurfey> sweet, thanks ardchoille, ill have to make a note of that somewhere so i know nexttime
<ardchoille> yw
<sjdurfey> that worked perfectly
<ardchoille> :)
<Konqui> esta disponible ahora kde 4.1.3 en kubuntu intrepid?
<ardchoille> !es | Konqui
<ubottu> Konqui: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * genii hands ardchoille a coffee
<ardchoille> :D
<Konqui> esos no saben nada
<jtisme> sjdurfey, looks like emailnotify expects (possibly) some specialized kde4 c++ makefile to make code
<sjdurfey> you would think that would be included in the souce
<jtisme> i believe it expects something akin to kde devl environment
<sjdurfey> hmmm, so if i were to load it all in eclipse, and compile it that way, it may work?
<mister-tea> no habla espanol aqi
<jtisme> maybe, but i think the devl env is bigger than that
<jtisme> not sure look for plasma devl env
<sjdurfey> will do
<genii> Konqui: Discusión española en el #ubuntu-es . Inglés solamente adentro aquí
<sjdurfey> thanks jtisme! a question though, where in the code did you determine this?
<mister-tea> I misspelled aqui
<jtisme> no where in particular just experience with c and c++ etc. and devl environments
<jtisme> i could be dead wrong but i suspect there is a specialized kde devl env
<jtisme> somewhere
<Konqui> ok ok ya me voy
<sjdurfey> i found this http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/GettingStarted#Building_it_all.2C_the_CMakeLists.txt
<jtisme> sounds like the right track
<sjdurfey> yeah, i love learning about these things.
<jtisme> yep looks like they use cmake whatever that is
<sjdurfey> yeah, there is another link in the link i sent you that tells you exactly what it is and how to use it
<jtisme> yep saw that interesting
<sjdurfey> so much to learn, and i have so little free time to learn it :( damn school
<supert0nes> how do you install fonts to konsole
<jtisme> sjdurfey, yes looks like a few things to learn there
<sjdurfey> yeah, it would make things easier to do if i didnt have to worry about non-programming classes!
<jtisme> yep i havent programmed much in 10 years but before that c & c++ and java some
<jtisme> automake etc. was not around when we started programming years ago
<sjdurfey> thats cool. ive only been exposed to C++ in school thus far, but i want to learn Python
<sjdurfey> im thinking ill be using C# next semester but im not sure
<jtisme> i use perl i just never exposed myself to python either is fine
<jtisme> c# is windows only?
<jtisme> ms windows?
<sjdurfey> im pretty sure the Mono project supports C# in the unix environemtn
<SkEmO> yup
<h00k> sjdurfey: I'm pretty sure, also
<jtisme> does C# look similar to c++ at all
<sjdurfey> good question, ive never actually seen C# code
<jtisme> me either
<jtisme> sjdurfey, did you ever find out how to change the icon picture?
<sjdurfey> nope, i couldnt figure that out, and nobody in #kde is talking
<sjdurfey> dragging icons on the desktop to the desktop plasmoid should be a feature
<SJr|nx> That reminds me, what is that Desktop thing
<SJr|nx> Why don't icons just appear on the desktop?
<sjdurfey> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/05/no-more-desktop-icons-in-41.html
<mister-tea> magic
<sjdurfey> they do, but you can specify all kinds of cool things with that plasmoid
<jtisme> SJrX, that Desktop thingy is actually a file/directory viewer
<sjdurfey> yeah, it sounds pretty nifty
<SJr|nx> omg...
<yousef> what is the plasmoid thing anyway?
<jtisme> the Desktop plasmoid is akin to a konqueror window for the Desktop folder
<SJr|nx> KDE certainly seems to have mobilized its forces in a direction
<jtisme> yousef, as i understand it, it is a subset of the overall kde that is now written in plasma ????
<sjdurfey> hopefully it stays on this path, there can be all kinds of awesome things from it
<jtisme> or something along those lines
<yousef> ...ok
<jtisme> yousef, very very high tech and futuristic
<sjdurfey> A plasmoid is an applet developed with KDE’s new Plasma application development environment.
<sjdurfey> a nifty thing about it is that it is capable of running Mac OS X widgets (or whatever they call them) as long as it is pure html code
<supert0nes> 4.1.3 only for intrepid?
<jtisme> supert0nes, explain please
<supert0nes> is there 4.1.3 in hardy backports?
<jtisme> sorry dont know that
<favro> ardchoille: can't get back in?
<jtisme> sjdurfey, where are you at physically, i am in atlanta
<sjdurfey> bowling green, oh
<jtisme> k
<jtisme> sjdurfey, did you upgrade or fresh install
<sjdurfey> fresh install
<sjdurfey> i had openSuse on my laptop for a week or so, but i decided to fall back to kubuntu
<jtisme> i always fresh install and have a shell to copy config files to new root etc. when i prove the new rel works with a list of important apps
<jtisme> i ran opensuse for a while but like kubuntu just fine
<sjdurfey> yeah, same here, i like the presentation on kubuntu better
<jtisme> i also run ubuntu
<sjdurfey> i have fedora 9 on my desktop, but im pretty sure im going to switch it over to kubuntu
<sjdurfey> i wish i could get rid of windows completely on my desktop, but i need visual studio for school
<jtisme> yep my wife needs a few windows progs on her Xp so cant go to total linux
<genii> Could always run it in a VM
<h00k> VirtualBox is nice,
 * Tw|sT is currently setting up Kubuntu onto a VMWare ESXi server, as one of many virtualized linux installations
<sjdurfey> yeah, i could do that, maybe i should
<jtisme> yes i run vm for a while but it is only one machine and i want to keep the little lady happy ;/
<jtisme> run=ran
<jtisme> i am about to look at virtual box for another reason
<genii> I have one setup where I have XP, MacOS, FreeBSD running on 3 sides of a cube :)
<jtisme> genii, VMware or virtualbox
<genii> jtisme: VMware
<jtisme> genii, the workstation version or other
<genii> jtisme: Workstation
<jtisme> genii, is workstation still free
<genii> jtisme: Yup
<jtisme> genii, what about the Mac OS where did it come from
<genii> jtisme: I have 2 Gb for each VM (the box has 16) and 160Gb virtual drive
<genii> jtisme: The MacOS is an old 9.2 I had from long ago
<jtisme> oh, wondered where you got the OS that explains
<genii> jtisme: I also sometimes run the free 7.5 inside of Basilisk II
<jtisme> oh boy another opportunity what is Basilisk II
<ardchoille> basilisk2 - 68k Macintosh emulator
<genii> jtisme: It's a Motorola chip emulator
<jtisme> ok thanks
<genii> Anything which could run on a Motorola 68000 series chip will run on it
<genii> ardchoille: Includes Amiga, not just Macs btw :)
<ardchoille> genii: ah, ok, then the kubuntu sources maintainer needs to change that :)
<jtisme> i have often wondered, there are about 310 signed on currently
<jtisme> but generally only 5-6 are conversing
<jtisme> i guess the others are listening/learning/what?
<ardchoille> I come here mainly to learn, but willing to help if I can
<Hydrant> anyone familiar with kopete? Since I upgraded to 8.10, every time I get a message I get this flow down the top of the screen of boxes
<Hydrant> ... it used to be I could click through each message, now they're all shown and I don't like...
<Hydrant> also even if a window is open, those annoying boxes come up, I'm trying to figure how to turn them off
<jtisme> just wondering i always learn something new
<mr---t-> jtisme: some are on multiple channels trying to help in there special area of expertise
<jtisme> ahh
<mr---t-> their^
<jtisme> does the single ^  or double ^^ have any meaning in conversation
<ardchoille> jtisme: usually means to look up a few lines
<jtisme> i have seen them used and dont know what they mean
<jtisme> ok thought that might be it i am an irc neophite
<ardchoille> or a single "^" followed by a letter (ex ^M) means ctrl+M
<jtisme> ahh
<jtisme> currently Zero ops are listed, does anyone else have ability to kick someone off channel other than ops
<ardchoille> no
<ardchoille> well, freenode staff do
<jtisme> yep other than them
<jtisme> so when you get banned how long is it for
<ardchoille> I'm not sure how that works for this channel
<ardchoille> it can vary
<jtisme> k
<Hydrant> don't try to get banned
<jtisme> dont plan to i try to stay very netural
<jtisme> i enjoy the banter
<Hydrant> you have to get to an extreme to get banned here
<genii-around> Yup
<Hydrant> like outright racism, or personal attack
<jtisme> neither of which is justified
<Hydrant> or just trolling... like coming here and being like "get a mac... vista rulez... screw you Linux lozers"
<Hydrant> other than that, anything goes
<jtisme> my personal take is if you cant help someone dont try to hurt them
<Hydrant> IRC is a bit different from that, you'll sse soon enough :-)
<jtisme> do you mean other channels
<Hydrant> some channels can get distracted by someone soaking up all the attention
<Hydrant> yah, haven't been on kubuntu mich
<genii-around> jtisme: This is a fairly good channel. Because less users than #ubuntu don't have to get militant about casual talk when it's slow, etc
<jtisme> noticed that
<mr---t-> jtisme: there is almost always someone capable of becoming ops
<jtisme> how can u tell if they are capable of becoming an op when right click on their name
<genii-around> You can't tell
<jtisme> k
<nickishappy2> hello all
<jtisme> nickishappy2, hello
<nickishappy2> I was just wondering if the Final 8.10 release still had problems with the e1000e network driver
<jtisme> dont use it so i cant tell you
<jtisme> what hdwre uses that driver
<jtisme> brand of hardware
<nickishappy2> intel gigabit network cards
<nickishappy2> I don't want to have to install another network card in my machine if the install bricks my onboard card
<jtisme> try the Live CD first and see if it works
<nickishappy2> I know it's been fixed and an update was released, I just don't know if the fix made it in before the final release
<nickishappy2> that's what I'll do then
<nickishappy2> thanks
<jtisme> since it is probably a small driver you could probably download and install the update if one exists on the Live CD
<nickishappy2> if it kills the network card it will happen as soon as it initializes it. I'd have to find the patch and download it before hand.
<dig> Does anyone has problem that firefox crash frequently?
<jtisme> nickishappy2, i would expect so. and that would offer problems for u
<mr---t-> yup
<jtisme> theres you answer
<dig> I am @ 8.10 with FF 3.0.3
<jtisme> dig havent run it enough to tell
<mr---t-> better answers in #firefox
<jtisme> nickishappy2, only one ethernet card, how about wireless
<dig> cool
<jtisme> do you have wireless
<jtisme> nickishappy2, do u hav wired and wireless ethernet?
<nickishappy2> jtisme: no wireless in the machine
<nickishappy2> If I needed to I have other network cards laying around
<nickishappy2> having to put another one in my machine conflicts with my lazyness
<jtisme> nickishappy2, then if the 1G fails install a second and use it for download
<Omoikane> I updated to ibex and my flash keeps crashing if it works at all and my mute button doesn't work anymore.
<jtisme> folks it has been great thanks for the info and conversation(s) i need to go to bed, later thanks
<bopferman> Hello, I have a file I am unable to delete. any ideas?
<genii> bopferman: Where in the filesystem is the file located?
<bopferman> my home directory
<bopferman> it is named ?P??hP??xP??......
<bopferman> I am not sure where it came from
<genii> bopferman: Try using quotes around the name
<sjdurfey> check the file permissions
<bopferman> i can not chmod it
<bopferman> even as sudo
<bopferman> file or folder does not exist
<genii> bopferman: Becuase it contains a wildcard
<bopferman> how can i remove it?
<genii> You have to escape the "?"
<bopferman> how do i do this?
<foo> x
<sjdurfey> \?P\?\?hP\?\?xP\?\?
<genii> bopferman: Use quotes around the name as I said. eg:   rm "?whatever?!"
<bopferman> rm: cannot remove `?P??hP??pP??xP???P??P???P???P???P???P???P???P?': No such file or directory
<stlewis> Try without the quotes, but escape the ?
<ptl> bopferman: when I have this kind of situation, I do the following: get only the readable characters and add wildcards to it, like rm *P*h*P*p*P*P*P*P*P*P*
<genii> ptl: Yes, that also works
<stlewis> :D rm *\?
<genii> NO
<bopferman> lol
<genii> stlewis: Not even in jest should you post it in the channel, someone curious will inevitably run it
<bopferman> that did it! Thanks a bunch
<memeemeee> ok I don';t know if this is a bug or a hardware problem but I have now tried installing 2 different sets of 2G DDRAMs in my ACER 3100 and they both caused serious problems with my PCI slots (esp pertaining to networking) anyone know about this?
 * dwidmann is feeling mighty curious :D
<ptl> I have upgraded to Intrepid Ibex and despite the bazillion bugs, I am happy with it. :) Hope they can get WPA2+LEAP to work soon.
<ptl> memeemeee: clock problem?
<stlewis> Ibex is giving me boot issues...
<stlewis> Had to kill the splash, just so I could hit enter a hundred times to get to the desktop.
<memeemeee> I guess ptl. the lit on the PC said it should work fine with 2G chips but only if i was using 64bit Vista. I'm using 64bit Kubuntu and nothin doin.
<ptl> sometimes mine hangs on the splash too. But I can't get out, even with ctrl-alt-backspace. How do you kill the splash? ssh?
<stlewis> By altering your grub loader.
<stlewis> Remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options.
<stlewis> That *also* lets you see the errors that fire when you boot...
<ptl> oh, that. I thought you were referring to the KDE splash screen.
<stlewis> I was.
<stlewis> Well...
<stlewis> Not the splash.
<stlewis> The boot screen.
<stlewis> Screen with the scrolling bar while the os loads.
<stlewis> My scrolling bar is sadly scroll...less.
<stlewis> Just sort of freezes up...
<stlewis> When I boot more verbosely, I'm forced to hit keys to push the boot process along...
<stlewis> Weirdest thing, I haven't had a problem like this before.
<stlewis> there were posts in the forums regarding similar issues, but doesn't appear to have seen any resolution
<stlewis> Buuut....at least I can get in, and I didn't have to completely hose my initial install.
<ptl> I didn't have that problem
<mr---t-> oh you want help after giving a bad command?
<ptl> I don't use bootscreens... I like to read the messages
<stlewis> I don't mind not having the boot screens so much...
<stlewis> It's the having to push the boot along that bugs me.
<ptl> yeah, that is really really really weird.
<stlewis> I have to assume there's something wrong with my set up, but beyond hitting the button to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10...
<stlewis> I didn't do nuttin...
<stlewis> I was really curious if a clean install from a disk might help...
<stlewis> Right now I'm debating if its worth having to back all my data up.
<phubar_> Hello
<phubar_> anyone hanging around here
<genii> Yup
<bittin_> Hello
<phubar_> Howdy
<phubar_> <--- noob here lol
<phubar_> I think I finally found me a linux build I can use :)
<genii> phubar_: What is the nature of your Kubuntu emergency?
<genii> (if any)
<phubar_> You know much about low framerates issues in games
<phubar_> I have WoW installed using WINE
<phubar_> and my framerates are way lower than they should be
<genii> phubar_: There is a WINE specific channel to ask in, #winehq
<phubar_> I have been all over the web and nothing effects it
<phubar_> o ok :) Thanks
 * ardchoille hands genii a coffee
<genii> ardchoille: Yay, coffee!
 * genii sips
<ardchoille> :)
 * draik presents morphine with an IV hookup
<phubar_> mmmm I want some Coffee
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee and readies the extra large Kubuntu mugs
<ardchoille> how do I write my own theme/skin for bibletime? Is there a template/skin I can use?
<genii-around> Are you running CE ?
 * draik just realized its time to pop my pill
 * draik just realized it's also time for a refill...
<kabotage> how do i automatically boot kdm?
<dwidmann> kabotage: so you're having that issue too? I thought it might be just me.
<ooglebutte> kabotage: is anything listed in /etc/x11/default-display-manager?
<draik> Can someone please confirm an issue for me (Firefox on Intrepid)?
<dwidmann> kabotage: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<dwidmann> kabotage: also, remove kdm-kde4 if you have it.
<kabotage> ooglebutte: i tried changing it to kdm
<dwidmann> kabotage: I assume it's a side-effect of upgrading from hardy+kde4
<kabotage> dwidmann: i tried dpkg reconfigurre
<draik> Using Firefox with Intrepid, try to save an image to your computer (folder doesn't matter), but change the filename (add a 1 to the end; keep extension).
<draik> Are you able to save the file?
<ooglebutte> draik: I heard about that - I think it is listed as a bug
<kabotage> dwidmann: i dont have kdm-kde4
<dwidmann> kabotage: but is the script for it still in /etc/init.d?
<dwidmann> kabotage: if it is (like it is for me), try
<dwidmann> kabotage: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm-kde4 remove
<kabotage> dwidmann: ok. hold on.,
<draik> Thank you ooglebutte
<ooglebutte> np
<dwidmann> oh, and kabotage, do let me know if it works ... seeing as I've been having the issue too and haven't gotten around to fixing it yet :)
<benbloom> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<billytwowilly> hi, I just set up my second monitor with twinview and it is black. I can move my mouse there and put windows on it, but it's just black... How do I set a background??
<kabotage> dwidmann: alright mate. im having this issue for bout a week or 2 now. il update everything before i reboot
<dwidmann> kabotage: if you insist
<Hydrant> billytwowilly: if you find out, you let me know
<Hydrant> billytwowilly: I spend 1/2 hour on that one
<dwidmann> kabotage: there's a new version in proposed, but that's the only update to kdm so far for intrepid
<InteliWasp> i have a gforce3 card, do i need to do anything special to enable dual display? they are both crt monitors(identical)
<ooglebutte> !twinview | InteliWasp
<ubottu> InteliWasp: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<ooglebutte> that tells bugger all
<InteliWasp> does twinview allow 2 separate x windows?
<ooglebutte> InteliWasp: it does - in konsole   sudo nvidia-settings is how it is used I beleive
<dwidmann> ooglebutte: kdesudo
<InteliWasp> do i need the monnitors attached at install?
<InteliWasp> i mean both
<Hydrant> twinview is one big monitor
<Hydrant> turn it on via nvidia-config I think... or nvidia-settings might have it too
<ooglebutte> dwidmann: thnks - didn't know it was graphical...
<InteliWasp> i think i would go with xinerama
 * Hydrant uses twinview and likes it
<dwidmann> Xinerama generally gives *horrid* performance, among other problems.
<dwidmann> In my experience.
<InteliWasp> i hope it works with the older drivers... my card does not allow for the latest version
<Hydrant> how do you have KDE setup with two monitors?
<Hydrant> I'm having major issues with KDE4
<lcamaleon> hi!!! i got a problem with the repositories 4 openofice 3
<lcamaleon> someone help me!!
<zmaile> any more info so we can help you?
<lcamaleon> ok!!!
<lcamaleon> i got pick
<ooglebutte> and !!! stop!!!with!!these!!
<lcamaleon> zmaile, i got pick how i send u??
<ardchoille> lcamaleon: I'm not sure openoffice 3 is officially supported yet
<zmaile> no, it isn't. it just missed 8.10
<ardchoille> yeah
<lcamaleon> so... what can i do?
<ardchoille> lcamaleon: perhaps the openoffice mailing list?
<InteliWasp> dwidmann aparently i just found out, that there is xRandR to replace xinerama
<dwidmann> InteliWasp: oh?
<lcamaleon> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098454.0
<lcamaleon> that is the link i use!!
<dwidmann> InteliWasp: I used nvidia-settings to set it to "seperate X screens" ... performance is wonderful but with one problem ... kde4 doesn't support it yet.
<ardchoille> lcamaleon: I understand that, but oo.o 3 isn't part of Kubuntu yet, and so can't be officially supported
<dwidmann> ardchoille: but if you or anyone else knows an answer to a problem ... please do give it :)
<lcamaleon> ardchoille, ok i understand that but i want ti udgrade it!!
<zmaile> if you want it, you could download it from the openoffice.org site
<zmaile> just find a .deb package
<lcamaleon> ok i did it!!
<ardchoille> dwidmann: I don't have oo.o install
<ectospasm> compiling it shouldn't be an option
<lcamaleon> but i newbe!!
<ectospasm> I remember compiling OO.o on my this machine when it was running Gentoo... took days, iirc
<lcamaleon> so i do now how to install it
<ectospasm> ...and it didn't work right afterwards.
<zmaile> well, first step is to drop the exclamation marks
<dwidmann> ectospasm: slow machine?
<zmaile> http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxinteldeb&lang=en-US&version=3.0.0
<ptl> cod yogurt is good, but does not have acne.
<ardchoille> perhaps #openoffice ?
<zmaile> that will be the openiffice package
<ooglebutte> ptl: thnks for sharing :)
<zmaile> though it is compressed i think
<ectospasm> dwidmann: 5yr old machine
<ectospasm> even if you had an 8way system it'd probably take a good two hours to compile OO.o
<dwidmann> ectospasm: that would take a long time then ... I'd assume that the processor would be somewhere in the pentium 4 2.5GHz range?
<ectospasm> Opteron 242, dual cpu (not dual core) 1.6GHz
<ectospasm> I hate this system
<dwidmann> Hmm, I wonder how long it would take me to compile OOo ... I should do it just for sake of experiment
<ectospasm> the earliest I can replace it I will
<lcamaleon> ok,,, thz!! i will try!!
 * dwidmann has a C2Q 2.5GHz
<ectospasm> is anyone else having problems with the redraw on the system tray?  The icons are wonky for me
<ectospasm> ...in KDE4
<zmaile> anyway, once you have that file downloaded, you will want to untar it with the command 'sudo tar -xvvzf OOo_3.0.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US_deb.tar.gz'
<zmaile> or you can dissapear. that's fine too
<ooglebutte> hehe
<ectospasm> zmaile: hopefully they saw the message, and it didn't disappear from their view before they quit
<zmaile> ah well. they'll be back sometime i guess
<ooglebutte> using someones' nick help keeps them interested
<ooglebutte> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * dwidmann hops in intermittently and doesn't usually read back until he recieves a highlighted message :)
<ectospasm> what IRC client do y'all use?
<ooglebutte> I like xchat
 * dwidmann is presently using konversation
<ectospasm> I moved away from xchat because it had zero keyboard navigation
<ectospasm> or at least I couldn't figure out how to do it
<ectospasm> I use irssi no
<ectospasm> w
<draik> Goodnight everyone
<ooglebutte> I tried irrsi - too many <><><> things
<ooglebutte> and I spell irssi wrong all the time
<ectospasm> what do you mean by "<><><>" things?
<ectospasm> ooglebutte: ^^^
<ooglebutte> ectospasm: around the nicks - I'm slow the line in xchat separating the nicks from messages is handy
<ooglebutte> <ectospasm>
<ectospasm> wow, that's lazy
<ooglebutte> is what I mean
<ectospasm> I never pay attention to what surrounds the nicks
<ooglebutte> not lazy just slow
<ectospasm> but since irssi isn't GUI based...
<ooglebutte> or dim
<ectospasm> XChat always munged things because it never kept that line where I wanted it to
<ooglebutte> it moves to the size of the largest nick
<ectospasm> I just remember being dissatisfied by that divider
<ectospasm> It's been a good while since I used XChat.  Less than a year, but not much less...
<ooglebutte> to each their own - it would be sad if there was only one chat client
<ectospasm> I hated that I couldn't go to another channel I was in without using the mouse.
<ooglebutte> and you called ME lazy :)
<ectospasm> too big of a context switch
<zmaile> i thnk lazy people use mice, and dont bother learning shortcut keys.
<ectospasm> I mean, if you had to play an FPS game where you were constantly moving your hand from mouse to keyboard and back, it'd get old, right?
<ooglebutte> I think lazy people don't think
<zmaile> i think therefore i am (not lazy)?
<ooglebutte> or you'd get dead...
<ectospasm> No, lazy people think.  They will think hard about how to expend as little energy as possible doing a task.
<ooglebutte> aaanyway it is all a bit ot for here
<ooglebutte> how's that for lazy :)
<ectospasm> did a new kernel just get pushed out?  I have to reboot after an upgrade
<ooglebutte> it might have - that "shouldn't" demand a reboot tho
<ectospasm> ooglebutte: if you want to load that new kernel it does...
<ooglebutte> yep for sure
<ectospasm> luckily it appears that it didn't try to overwrite (or even complain about) my custom edits to menu.lst
<ectospasm> OK, rebooting...  bb tomorrow probably.
<ooglebutte> there is a default line in menu.lst to stop some of that
<ooglebutte> luck
<Sokal-EC> i have quite a few themes installed for my desktop. Trouble is where do i find them
<Sokal-EC> any clues?
<isaacj87> Sokal-EC: What kind of themes, KDE 4 themes? or plasma themes?
<f_> bbc
<Sokal-EC> plasma
<ardchoille> I"m sorry to say this but if a user is stupid enough to open an executable file in an email attachment, then they deserve exactly what they get
<ardchoille> Oops, wrong window, sorry
<isaacj87> Sokal-EC: Just right-click the desktop and go into "Desktop Settings"
<Sokal-EC> did that
<f_> bbc
<Sokal-EC> and when i drop down the image selections it only has three that i have used
<Sokal-EC> where are the rest?
<ooglebutte> my guess is the desktop might not be the place for them - but that is a guess
<baudthief> why oh why is xmms gone :(
<baudthief> audacious isn't working for me, and amarok is nothing like winamp
<ooglebutte> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ooglebutte> I use mpg123 here
<baudthief> xmms2 doesn't have a gui, the ones developed are also shite
<ooglebutte> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.
<ooglebutte> most mp3 apps are based on mpg123
<baudthief> is it possible to install an older version of xmms though?
<ooglebutte> there might be a deb at getdeb - I don't know about the lib dependencies tho
<ooglebutte> !dependency-hell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependency-hell
<ooglebutte> I sure do
<baudthief> hooray!
<ooglebutte> there was a deb?
<baudthief> got a copy from here: http://colonos.wordpress.com/2008/11/01/dont-cross-the-river-for-water-xmms-deb-for-intrepid/
<ardchoille> baudthief: isn't beep media player a clone of xmms?
<ooglebutte> well done :)
<baudthief> ardchoille: looks like it is, didn't know about it :(
<baudthief> Audacious used to work great as a replacement, but it died in the ass and all I get is a yellowish window now
<ardchoille> baudthief: bmp has been in the repos for a while
<baudthief> but who cares! I have XMMS again, yay!
<ooglebutte> ohh - learn something new every day on irc...
<ooglebutte> thnks ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> baudthief: I'm thinking you're going to eventually have deps problems
<baudthief> ardchoille: yeah, its likely my machine will catch fire due to this - but it'd be cool while it lasts :P
<ardchoille> hehe
<carlin> hi, i am looking for some help
<ardchoille> carlin: with what?
<carlin> well i have an older laptop with a blank hdd and no cd drive
<carlin> is there anyway i can install anything on it
<ooglebutte> you can use usb
<ooglebutte> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ooglebutte> ^^ will tell about it
<carlin> all i have is a large external hd
<carlin> will that work?
<carlin> ill check it out
<ooglebutte> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ooglebutte> but you need a linux os installed for that...
<carlin> i have kubuntu running on my desktop
<ooglebutte> I'd recommend the usb install - 1G usb's are about $30 these days - try the install link first for background info
<carlin> you think an external hard drive which connects via usb would work?
<thankless> hello
<ooglebutte> I've never tried - this bit is what I'd read first -  Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<ooglebutte> hi thankless
<thankless> can you help me ooglebutte?
<ooglebutte> that's a very broad question - if your dog is sick then no...
<sebr> To all involved in kubuntu intrepid: congrats, it's absolutely wonderful. I'm very impressed.
<thankless> :)
<ooglebutte> hehe
<thankless> My cd doesn't work and I can't write the kubuntu image to a cd to boot and install from
<thankless> I'm using windows xp sp2
<ooglebutte> thankless: my reply to that is follow these links
<ooglebutte> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ooglebutte> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<thankless> I have tried some of the official links but it tells to me to download a program called grab and then it explains some commands in linux which i don't understand
<carlin> is there any way to completely update kubuntu while running? i am still running
<carlin> 3.5.6
<ooglebutte> thankless: it is offtopic here but shouldn't you be using sp3 by now?
<thankless> I don't know
<ooglebutte> ask in ##windows
<thankless> about the installation?
<ooglebutte> about sp3
<thankless> thanks for the tip but i was hoping to switch to kubuntu
<ooglebutte> carlin: that is a kde version afaik - are you using kubuntu 8.04?
<carlin> how would i check that...
<thankless> I have downloaded the image file and extracted its contents to D: I have a boot CD which boots the traditional DOS
<thankless> from there I formatted the Windwos XP drive C: and rebooted hpoping that it would boot from D: and install but nothing happens
<ooglebutte> !version | carlin
<ubottu> carlin: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<carlin> im running 7.04
<ooglebutte> thankless: look at the links ubottu suggested - with no cd a live usb is next best
<thankless> don't have that either :(
<ooglebutte> carlin: and where do you want to go with it?
<carlin> the latest version my school is running
<carlin> the one just released
<ooglebutte> thankless: those links give other options - I'm not reading them for you sorry
<ooglebutte> carlin: from 7.04 to 8.10 means upgrading through 3 os's - better off with fresh install
<ooglebutte> carlin: a separate home partition makes that alot less painful...
<carlin> i also have an xp partition and a vista partition, its possible to just reformat the kubuntu partion?
<ooglebutte> carlin: a fresh install to that partition will do that for you
<carlin> ok thanks a lot for your time!
<ooglebutte> np :)
<Ragol> btw. I asked some days ago why I can't use better resolution than 1280x1024 with my kubuntu 8.10 and nvidia 7400 card, I was now able to install the restricted drivers and even that didn't help
<Ragol> it seems that the monitor is "sensed" wrong, so need to do some tweaking by hand to some config files, journey will continue :)
<ooglebutte> Ragol: does   xrandr   in konsole show better options?
<Colonel_Panic> Trying to upgrade to Intrepid, but I keep getting these errors:
<Colonel_Panic> W:Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Colonel_Panic> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Colonel_Panic> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Colonel_Panic>  
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: which version are you upgrading from?
<Colonel_Panic> Hardy
<\Kira> kpilot isnt finding my palm pad, ive used the command lsusb and I can see it, but kpilot cant use it. I know my sysytem has an issue with automounting, but im not sure what to do. Any help?
<Colonel_Panic> I'd originally installed Gutsy, then I upgraded to Hardy
<Colonel_Panic> Now I want to upgrade to Intrepid
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: seems strange it wants anything gutsy - what is in you're /etc/apt/sources.list file - does it still say gutsy?
<Colonel_Panic> one sec
<Colonel_Panic> weird... it says: deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<Colonel_Panic> I have a 64-bit machine
<Colonel_Panic> Intel
<ooglebutte> that'll be why then...
<Colonel_Panic> Core2Duo
<Colonel_Panic> so what do I need to do?
<ooglebutte> to use the 64bit os you need to install the 64bit os - it is a separate os
<Colonel_Panic> I have the 64-bit Hardy CD
<caizi> hi
<ooglebutte> from gutsy you'll have to upgrade through two os's - I would recommend a fresh install
<ooglebutte> a separate home partition makes that less painful
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: I would recommend using that cd - until a couple of bugs get ironed out in intrepid
<Colonel_Panic> it won't mess up anything in my /home directory, or mess up my apps, will it?
<Colonel_Panic> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<Colonel_Panic> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<Colonel_Panic> # newer versions of the distribution.
<Colonel_Panic>  
<Colonel_Panic> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<Colonel_Panic> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<Colonel_Panic> that's in my my sources.list file
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: if your home dir isn't on it's own partition it will overwrite it - the alternate cd is ok for an upgrade
<ooglebutte> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: comment out the cd line
<Colonel_Panic> uh... ok
<ooglebutte> sorry - the new info means you're on hardy and the upgrade might work
<ooglebutte> you only mentioned the cd before...
<Colonel_Panic> ok I'll retry the upgrade
<ooglebutte> luck
<Colonel_Panic> should I do this?
<Colonel_Panic> what kind of bugs are there/
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: some have luck with it - some don't - depends on the h/ware and if you fed the linux gods right
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm...
<Colonel_Panic> maybe I ought to wait
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: nothing wrong with waiting for the 8.10.1 release - nothing wrong with trying now either - your choice
<Colonel_Panic> Meh, I think I'll wait
<Colonel_Panic> What's so great about Intrepid anyway?
<ooglebutte> caizi: if you don't mention a prob you have you might get ignored in support channels - best to start with "this isn't working" or similar
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: it's new seems to be the attraction
<Colonel_Panic> I could just upgrade to the KDE4 version of Hardy
<ooglebutte> that'll work too
<Colonel_Panic> what do I need to do to do that?
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: never done and don't know how - someone will tell about kde4 on hardy I hope...
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm... can I just do a kde upgrade?
<ooglebutte> Colonel_Panic: if you ask again in a bit someone that's done should respond - that command prob won't do anything
<Colonel_Panic> ok will do
<Colonel_Panic> thanks for the help, btw
<ooglebutte> sorry I couldn't help more...
<besitzer_> hey
<Sanny> what's up?
<ooglebutte> the price of everything
<Sanny> okay..just one question... what kind of chat is it here??
<jussi01> Sanny: suppot for Kubuntu
<jussi01> Sanny: for general chatter, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Sanny> okay jussi01 please explain it!
<Sanny> i#ve got a new pc and i#ve got no idea what to do! :(
<jussi01> Sanny: what do you want to do?
<Sanny> i've got a connection to kubuntu but I can't get a connection to the other internet!
<Sanny> so I can't start my firefox browser
<ptl> there's only one internet
<ooglebutte> Sanny: what colour is the desktop on your comp?
<Sanny> comp?
<Sanny> ehm...blue
<ooglebutte> computer screen
<ooglebutte> k
<Sanny> plese awnser later we've got schooö now!! bye
<ooglebutte> sure
<Sanny> okey thx
<ooglebutte> Sanny: when you come back type   lsb_release -a   in konsole please - click the k at bottom left - select system - konsole then type it
<favro> ooglebutte: do your homework!
<marekt> hi how can i connectvia knetworkmanager to pptp vpn network? there is no such option while adding new connection
<marekt> ?
<sebr> no sound in 8.10 with phonon?
<ooglebutte> sebr: are things turned up in   alsamixer  - run it in konsole
<ooglebutte> too late...
<ooglebutte> err got to go..
<inteliwasp> is there a way to find out why firefox is sucking up just about all my cpu time?
<favro> inteliwasp: prob vid card driver - set that up yet?
<inteliwasp> er... what video card? jk, i have a ati mobile igm card
<inteliwasp> no video drivers
<inteliwasp> afaik
<favro> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<inteliwasp> does that support old cards?
<favro> I use the r128 driver that comes with kubuntu for my old card
<sebr> how can i stop adept-updater and notifier from starting?
<sebr> aside from chmod -x the executables
<favro> what does right click on it do?
<sebr> favro: asks me to quit, but i don't want it to reappear on log in
<favro> sebr: sorry don't know then...
<favro> someone will speak up soon
<inteliwasp> sebr:  give me a minute i think i have an answer
<sebr> cheers
<favro> soon was a minute or so then :)
<favro> inteliwasp: I have a xorg.conf for the r128 driver I use on dapper if you want a copy?
<vasilisa> in kubuntu/ubuntu/etc how do you make your own binary file execute on click? It only runs if i do ./<filename>
<inteliwasp> will it work for the mobility u1 card?
<vasilisa> i want it to consider its paths relative to its location when you click it
<favro> inteliwasp: I've never used the mobility cards
<favro> vasilisa: in needs to be in $PATH
<favro> I put them in ~/bin
<vasilisa> favro: oh i see...
<favro> vasilisa: type $PATH in konsole - if your binary isn't in those dirs then it won't work
<vasilisa> favro: I see...
<favro> vasilisa: in konsole   mkdir ~/bin
<favro> then mv -v /path/to/binary ~/bin
<favro> then binaryname
<vasilisa> so there's no way to make it so i can open the folder anywhere, click the binary and bam, run it?
<vasilisa> i wanted to just click the icon >.<
<favro> vasilisa: if it needs console to run no
<vasilisa> favro: thats just it, i dont want it to need console to run
<vasilisa> favro: It should just run...
<favro> vasilisa: I'm a long way away - what does the binary do?
<vasilisa> favro: Runs the program i made
<vasilisa> favro: Its a graphics editor
<favro> is it executable? - right click - properties
<vasilisa> favro: yes.
<vasilisa> favro: When i left click it, it pops up then crashes before displaying anything
<vasilisa> favro: but it works with ./alven on the command line.
<favro> vasilisa: care to paste the file for a check?
<favro> !paste | vasilisa
<ubottu> vasilisa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vasilisa> the file?
<vasilisa> its a massive project
<favro> ok - don't
<vasilisa> i just want to know why i cant left-click and it automatically uses the files in its own directory
<vasilisa> it has data files it relies on
<favro> if it isn't permissions then it must be something about how it runs
<inteliwasp> sebr:  sorry i cant find an easy way to disable it
<sebr> okay, np
<sebr> chmod -x it is :)
<favro> luck sebr
<vasilisa> favro: What's happening is that it's trying to find the data files relative to $HOME, instead of its own directory
<vasilisa> and i dont know how to make it
<robin0800> Is Kde 4.1.3 to make kde work with ubuntu 8.10 or is it nothing to do with this?
<favro> vasilisa: when you run a file the default dir is ~/ - can you add absolute path to the executable?
<vasilisa> favro: No, i want the path to be wherever the file is
<vasilisa> favro: So you can move the directory anywhere and still just left click the binary to execute it
<favro> vasilisa: ./file is normally how it is done
<vasilisa> -.-
<favro> vasilisa: is it a bash script or similar?
<vasilisa> favro: its just an executable.
<favro> vasilisa: then you are limited to how it is written - I can't change it
<vasilisa> ok nm
<NightDragon> can anyone here speak german?
<favro> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<favro> folks in there will :)
<NightDragon> danke
<favro> your welcome
<favro> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<jhaarman> how to disable 3 button emulation?
<ActionParsnip> jhaarman: mouse options or xorg.conf maybe
<jhaarman> ActionParsnip: where to find mouse options?
<jhaarman> ActionParsnip: the xorg.conf is very minimal on 8.10. I don't have any input sections
<ActionParsnip> jhaarman: ahh HAL is dealing with it now, check system settings in kmenu
<favro> I thought by the release notes that xorg.conf doesn't handle the mouse anymore? - it doesn't say what does handle it tho
<favro> ohh
<favro> hal does thnx ActionParsnip :)
<jhaarman> ActionParsnip: which icon?
<favro> jhaarman: it is a new system - we are all taking time to get used to it - patience is required from us all
<jhaarman> favro: yeah. I just try to fix it cause otherwise I can't select stuff properly.
<jhaarman> my mouse won't work  properly if I don't disable that
<favro> jhaarman: I can give you some entries from an old xorg.conf to try - if you want
<favro> no promises it will work tho
<jhaarman> I still have my old one.
<jhaarman> favro: reading this now: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-931749.html
<favro> is it the one being used now?
<jhaarman> no
<jhaarman> I installed in a new partition. so I still have old setup. (although it broke while trying to upgrade)
<jhaarman> (had the wrong version)
<marekt>  hi can you tell me how to speed up sftp connection between two PC in the same network? it is only 80 kB, and this isagigabit ethernet
<Bandit> hey guys, having a weird problem. just installed 8.10 kubuntu on my dell xps m1530 and it recognizes my wireless network fine, so when i try to configure my connection
<Bandit> for my WPA secured network, I enter my password in the shared key line
<Bandit> and it tries to connect, and it fails. so i go to edit it again, and my shared key is a big random string of characters
<favro> jhaarman: nothing wrong with moving xorg.conf to xorg.conf-old and using the previous one as a test
<Bandit> could anyone please help me out?
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: have you install the wpa supplicant?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | Bandit
<ubottu> Bandit: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bandit> is that a package?
<Bandit> thanks ActionParsnip and ubottu
<Bandit> will read and try to get to work
<favro> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bandit> lol
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: wpa is a userspace app, not part of wifi stuffs
<Bandit> oh i see
<Bandit> also ActionParsnip
<Bandit> i have a question. i have an install of kubuntu 8.04 kde 3.5 on this laptop, and I'd like to transfer my settings and everything to my new 8.10 kde 4.1 laptop
<Bandit> what would be the best way to do this?
<favro> marekt: that might be due to disk write speeds
<jhaarman> looks like: xinput set-int-prop 7 "Middle Button Emulation" 8 0 does the trick
<jhaarman> but how to set that permanently
<Bandit> oh yeah also i just checked and wpasupplicant is already installed
<favro> in a script and add to autostart? - but that is a guess jhaarman
<Bandit> it's weird.....what happens is i open up knetworkmanager, go to edit connections, and set my password as the shared key. then i click save and connect
<jhaarman> favro: must be a better way =)
<Bandit> so it tries to connect, and fails. so i try the same thing, but instead of my password being in the 'shared key' field, it's a big random string of characters
<favro> jhaarman: these days...
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: backup ~/ including all hidden folders, those store MOST settings for apps including email and such
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: have you configured wpa?
<Bandit> inside of knetworkmanager?
<Bandit> i told it to use WPA yes
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: you need to configure the installed wpa
<Bandit> what?
<Bandit> what do you mean ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: you installed wpa, but you need to configure it with your security settings
<Bandit> inside of knetworkmanager?
<Bandit> well on the network configuration page, it asked me for my 'shared key'
<Bandit> that's my password right ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Bandit> i read that
<ActionParsnip> you need to populate some files afaik, ive only read stuff, i dont use wpa. too much bother
<Bandit> ohh
<ActionParsnip> wep + hidden essid + no dhcp + weird network and subnet masking + mac filtering
<ActionParsnip> does me fine
<Bandit> :)
<Bandit> well i think my problem is kde and not WPA
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: my subnet only permits 2 ips
<Bandit> it never asks me for my password
<Bandit> and there's no error message
<ActionParsnip> can you ping the router by ip?
<Bandit> and when i enter my network key, when i go back it's a big random string
<Bandit> whois me
<Bandit> i know the router and everything is fine, im on my kde 3.5 laptop now
<Bandit> connected wirelessly
<Bandit> knetworkmanager has changed a lot since 3.5 to 4.1
<jussi01> !ebter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebter
<jussi01> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: i just configure /etc/network/interfaces
<Bandit> oh
<ActionParsnip> Bandit: i only have my work lappy on windows, the rest are stationary desktops, so the config doesnt change
<Bandit> oh, yeah mine's a laptop
<Bandit> i just wander why
<Bandit> my pass key get's skewed
<Bandit> do you know of a command to see what wireless card i have
<favro> lspci
<Bandit> thanks
<JackWinter> Bandit: i just got that working yesterday, using wpa
<Bandit> how so?
<pushax> is there a mondevelopment channel?
<JackWinter> yeah when you return the string has changed, but still works.
<Bandit> really?
<JackWinter> i had loads of problems getting it working, but finally it did.  no idea what i changed..:)
<Bandit> it's not working for me
<favro> pushax: try #mono - only ten there tho
<Bandit> no error messages or anything jackson
<Bandit> JackWinter
<Bandit> no idea what you did huh?
<pushax> favro ok thanks.  I tried searching but it didn't come up with that
<pushax> favro: ok thanks.  I tried searching but it didn't come up with that
<favro> pushax: as a guesss I typed /j #mono - go figure
<pushax> favro: hehehe smarty.   cheers.
<JackWinter> Bandit: i changed the router to open wep, and still couldn't log in.  then i turned on the dhcp on the router and could login, after that i changed the encryption to wpa on the router and in knetworkmanager and all of a sudden it worked.
<Bandit> hmm.
<fernando_> holaaaaaaaaaa
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bandit> i think i might give ndiswrapper a try
<Bandit> thanks JackWinter
<waylandbill> hello. does anyone use wxPython? I upgraded to intrepid and now it claims wx.aui is not importable
<dominik> hi there
<JackWinter> just wanted to confirm that the password looks like a long string when you revisit the page.  also that i didn't need to install anything extra.  maybe you need the dhcp to, seemed that it didn't like fixed settings i made.  and maybe one final point was that it seemed not to like me editing the setup, and maybe creating a new script for each try is in order.  sorry i can't be of more help...!  gonna attack it again when i have more time, i also want
<JackWinter> to turn off dhcp used a fixed ip, and mac filtering...
<dominik> anyone here with a little spare time on their hands?
<dominik> maybe someone willing to help a desperate victim of the hardy to intrepid upgrade?
<Bandit> yeah thanks for helping JackWinter
<waylandbill> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<favro> dominik: in support channels it's best to start with "this isn't working" or somethig similar :)
<dominik> all right then :)
<JackWinter> Bandit: no problem.  you should get it working if the hardware is working.  but it was a lot more fiddly in 8.10 than in 8.04....
<favro> dominik: we are here to help but you have to give us something to resolve - no -one will know everything
<Bandit> yeah and im dual booting windows on the same machine
<Bandit> and the wireless works fine in windows
<dominik> This is BAD: upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, now KDM freezes up whenever i try to log in. see http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3099094.0
<JackWinter> so am i, so i knew that the wifi worked, but since it used to work in 8.04 before installing 8.10 i was more certain that it should work :)
<dominik> like that? :)
<Bandit> yeah...im gonna try ndiswrapper
<Bandit> hmmm, it's gonna be a problem with the passkey or WPA
<favro> dominik: that is mentioned on kubuntu.org afaik
<Bandit> i just connected to a non-secure network
<JackWinter> Bandit: no experience with it.  or try an open wep with dhcp and work up from there
<JackWinter> Bandit: then i don't think you need ndiswrapper
<Bandit> yeah i wonder what's wrong with knetworkmanager
<Bandit> or why i cant connect with WPA
<favro> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<favro> k
<JackWinter> Bandit: wish i knew what the problem was with mine, but like i said, i think it might be better to create a new script for each attempt...
<Bandit> yeah....
<Bandit> maybe it's my connection software
<Bandit> do you know of any other programs
<Bandit> that let you connect to wifi
<waylandbill> using WEP, you may as well go unencrypted.
<JackWinter> nope, am using knetworkmanager
<dominik> favro: where? are you referring to  (Bug 287488)? i think this is something else
<esperegu> which sip client to use on kubuntu?
<JackWinter> yeah, i'm using wpa/pke now.  the problem was getting the knetworkmanager going...  was fine in 8.04 but very finicky in 8.10
<Bandit> so WPA is working for you? thought you were on WEP
<favro> dominik: the kubuntu homepage - it mentions a similar prob
<Bandit> wish knetworkmanager would give me an error reason
<dominik> favro: the "Can not login after upgrade from Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix." one? as i said, this is different
<JackWinter> i went to wep and dhcp, and started working up from there.    once wep worked i knew that the wifi worked
<dominik> favro: my system completely freezes up whereas theirsreturns to the login screen with an error message
<Bandit> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JackWinter> to clarify at the moment i have wpa/pke with dhcp.  would like to tighten that  up a little more though.  will do so when i have some more time.
<favro> dominik: fine - it rang a bell so I mentioned it - sorry to speak up - not familiar with your issue - ask again in a bit and someone who knows might speak up
<JackWinter> hmm maybe significant, i also updated the firmware in my zyxel router while trying to get this going.
<jtisme> has anyone figured out how to have pick and choose individual updated using adept?
<jtisme> updated=updates
<howtoo> is there any nice svn client for kde which integrates nicely in the context menu's (kinda like tortoiseSVN in windows)
<waylandbill> jtisme: I know if you tell apt-get to install that package it will update just that package
<weits> hello
<dominik> favro: sorry i did not mean to be impolite. it's just that i _really_ need that system to work, like, yesterday
<weits> can I ask you something to help solve some problem with my kubuntu laptop?
<jtisme> waylandbill, yes i have tried everything in adept to do just one pkg no such thing
<cwraig> hi all, how can i add a keyboard shortcut to open the kdemenu
<favro> dominik: the joys of using a brand new os - I feel your pain
<weits> today I install new fonts and I cannot get the normal font to show
<weits> everything is in italic
<dominik> weits: ask away and we'll see if we can help you
<weits> using kubuntu intrepid
<weits> does anybody encounter such a problem?
<favro> dominik: you could try   ctrl+alt+F2 - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop - startkde
<esperegu> nobody uses SIP on Kubuntu?
<dominik> favro: i already did all the standard stuff. the ctrl+alt+X shortcuts don't work. mouse doesn't move. not even magic sysrq (alt+print+(s,u,b) works
<favro> what is sip?
<dominik> weits: sorry, never installed custom fonts
<dominik> sip is a kind of open voip protocol afaik
<esperegu> favro: Session Initialtion Protocal. (the standard for voip)
<weits> it is not about custom fonts
<dominik> esperegu: used it once, was not very impressed
<weits> it does with any fonts
<esperegu> I stopped using normal phones years ago
<weits> can you please look at your font settings?
<esperegu> dominik: it's awesome if you ask me ;-)
<weits> I have this problem on two different machines
<favro> dominik: ctrl+alt+F2 will take you to a new virtual terminal - if stopping kdm and starting kde from there doesn't work then I don't know what other options you will have...
<dominik> esperegu: voice quality was far below that of skype. i think they use a different protocol
<esperegu> skype is just playstuff...
<esperegu> I have real phone number an sip and hardware phones and stuff
<weits> well nobody has problem with fonts in trepid?
<dominik> favro: oh i see now what you meant. i can start kde without kdm, it works, but then i get no mouse, and aside from the ctrl+alt+x keys nothing works
<esperegu> weits: if u call uself nobody ;-)
<weits> esperegu: nobody except me?
<dominik> esperegu: if i ever want to sound like a robot on low battery again, i'll go back to sip ;)
<dominik> weits: fonts are normal for me
<weits> even when you try to chneg it to any other then you are currently using?
<esperegu> dominik: that must have been the implementation since a lot of ISP are providing sip as the replacement for normal phones
<dominik> weits: if it's not that urgent, try asking that question on the forums
<esperegu> dominik: then they only don't know they are using it ;-)
<weits> dominik: even when you try to change it to any other then you are currently using?
<dominik> weits: as i said, i never tried that and i don't see why i would want to. there are alot more people on the kubuntu forums, someone might be able to help you there
<weits> dominik: ok, thank you
<weits> bye
<dominik> favro: i am going to try using gdm instead
<favro> won't matter
<dominik> favro: how do you know? got any ideas?
<favro> I'm di-inclined to mrespond atm
<favro> dominik: I've finished my fried chicken - any *dm will set up an environment then run startkde - startkde from what you said doesn't work so...
<dominik> favro: well it works in that it does indeed start kde and doesn't freeze up. only the input devices do  not react
<favro> dominik: in a virtual terminal try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   it might help and won't make things worse
<favro> domthe aim being to get some functions but I don't know if it will work
<favro> ok
<dominik> favro: sorry, my laptop decided it had to retart the x server for some reason
<dominik> favro: oh, the joys of 8.10...
<favro> happens to the best of us :)
<favro> dominik: I use dapper
<dominik> favro: wow
<dominik> favro: vintage...
<favro> supported 'till next year and I know how to compile
<favro> dominik: in a virtual terminal try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   it might help and won't make things worse
<favro> he's gone again
<dominik> favro: and again... -_-
<favro> dominik: in a virtual terminal try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg   it might help and won't make things worse
<dominik> favro: tried that already
<favro> dominik: ok
<favro> dominik: did you do it with kdm stopped?
<dominik> favro: but, i have news. i managed to switch to a terminal before the system hung itself this time. and now there's a whole lot of output regarding a segfault of the wifi module.
<dominik> favro: which is weird since this was also loaded in safe mode and there was no problem
<dominik> favro: yes
<favro> I prefer speed and security so don't use wifi
<dominik> favro: for stationary pcs i agree
<favro> dominik: using safe mode means you change ownership to root for config files afaik
<dominik> favro: i thought they were already owned ba root
<favro> dominik: ls -la ~/   and look for root mentioned
<dominik> favro: well yes, of course the configs in my own home will be owned by me. i was talking about /etc not ~
<favro> dominik: what does that command return? - just as a check
<favro> measure twice cut once
<dominik> favro: can't tell you right now. system froze up again and gives segfault output for acx, although i removed that module from /etc/modules
<dominik> favro: any other places that specify which modules to load?
<favro> !fsck | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<favro>  The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now is the one I'd pay attention to
<dominik> favro: why? my fs is clean
<dominik> favro: at least it should be
<favro> "should" - why the freezes?
<dominik> favro: well thats what i am trying to figure out ;) alright, i'll do an fsck
<favro>  The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now is the one I'd pay attention to
<favro> dominik: I'm a long way away from you're sysstem
<favro> *system even
<dominik> favro: fsck showed no errors
<favro> that was quick
<favro> small disk?
<dominik> it's not a huge drive and a mostly empty one at that
<favro> k
<favro> dominik: I'm ignorant on most things - why did you remove asx from /etc/modules?
<pritam> how do i remove the second language on my system using shell commands
<dominik> acx is my wifi module. when the system freezes, the console shows a stacktrace for the acx module.
<favro> pritam: does man locales give a clue?
<dominik> favro: so i thought that maybe acx was the problem
<pritam> let me check
<dominik> favro: but it's still loaded
<pritam> no manual entry for locales this is the message i get
<dominik> favro: i have added it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist now, maybe that'll do it
<favro> dominik: I was gonna ask if lsmod | grep asx returned a result
<andybleaden> hi all...any idea how I would disable the "Detecting RANDR (monitor) changes as I am tryin gto load up kde4.1 and can only do it in safe graphics mode
<christian_> hi
<favro> dominik: that'll need a reboot
<favro> christian_: hello
<dominik> favro: i know. in safe mode, lsmod | grep acx shows the acx module loaded and for some reason used by usbcore although it's a pci card
<pritam> half of the things like in webpages show up in regional languages
<pritam> however, this second language does not show up in the systems menu
<favro> dominik: try depmod -r asx
<favro> sudo would be handy there
<dominik> favro: blacklisted acx let's me log in :)
<favro> k
<dominik> only now i don't have network access... =/
<favro> dominik: so you're ok?
<favro> k
<dominik> favro: well, almost :) but i should be able to muddle through this somehow
<dominik> favro: thanks for your help :)
<favro> np - sorry I couldn't help more
<favro> pritwhat did locales return?
<favro> well he's gone
<andybleaden> hi all...any idea how I would disable the "Detecting RANDR (monitor) changes as I am tryin gto load up kde4.1 and can only do it in safe graphics mode?
<favro> andybleaden: where does that error show please?
<andybleaden> favro:     Oh hi...what happens is when I try to load the live cd for II 8:10 kde4.1..it will not detect my graphics card and so I get no display. I have an integrated Intel Graphic Chip.  There seems to be issues with Intel GMA chips so i was told to disable Detecting RANDR (monitor) changes..that any help
<favro> andybleaden: any chance you know the chip version to help a google search?
<andybleaden> favro: oh eck...how do i find that?..can I run a command in konsole
<favro> I would suggest   lspci | grep VGA   but wow try that
<andybleaden> favro: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<favro> lets see what we can find :)
<andybleaden> favro: does that mean it is not an intel then?  sorry not so bad at kubuntu but when it gets to hardware I am less than useless ;)
<favro> andybleaden: yep it is ati - found this for hardy - http://www.unix.com/linux/65694-graphics-drivers.html
<koke_kola> Does any one know why i cant open a link in a new tab in konqueror by pressing "ctrl+ click". I have just upgraded to Intrepid.
<favro> the first few google results seem to be bugs...
<andybleaden> favro: hmm will have a look at that...not that I want to be buying new graphics cards...just bought this pc from new...should I go to the ubuntu guide at the bottom?
<favro> andybleaden: that would be the best bet imo
<andybleaden> favro:  cheers matey
<koke_kola> seems to be a kde 4.1 issue?
<favro> koke_kola: I don't use konq sorry
<johannes_> hello everyone!
<johannes_> need help regarding my sound card: hercules dj console mk2! can anyone please help?
<favro> !sound | johannes_
<ubottu> johannes_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<favro> johannes_: that's the first port of call
<koke_kola> really need help with konqueror :(
<johannes_> you mean #sound? i will try to ensure arts. i am new to ubuntu and kde 4. i thougt arts would be replaced by phonon in kde4? and i really don't think i will use arts since i use jack
<favro> anyone else that thinks kubuntu looks good in blue is free to speak up and help koke_kola
<johannes_> there is no #sound! favro
<cuznt> What is wrong with blue?
<aLeSD> hi all ... kubuntu uses more resources than ubuntu ?
<favro> johannes_: ubottu gave some hints
<cuznt> koke state your problem and if anyone knows it we will answer
<aLeSD> I mean I have a centrino 1.7
<aLeSD> the first one
<koke_kola> ok il repeat my question
<cuznt> ok
<koke_kola> Does any one know why i cant open a link in a new tab in konqueror by pressing "ctrl+ click". I have just upgraded to Intrepid. kde 4.1
<favro> johannes_: if they don't work in konsole type   alsamixer   and turn all up
<cuznt> did you read the faq for konquer?
<johannes_> ubottu - i think i don't need arts. is there any manual concerning alsa/jack/ubuntu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cuznt> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<koke_kola> no just tried google
<cuznt> why use konqueror
<cuznt> why not use epiphany or firefox
<cuznt> or seamonkey
<favro> koke_kola: keyboard control of konq is the issue yes?
<Daviey> or w3m
<cuznt> w3m?
<cuznt> what the eff is that
<favro> !w3m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w3m
<Daviey> cuznt:
<Daviey> w3m - WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support
<koke_kola> cuznt: i prefer konqueror. favro: yea, before on hardy i could press ctrl and click on a link to open it in a new tab. this doesnt work any more after my upgrade to intrepid
<jussi01> koke_kola: it used to be middle click did that, does that not work anymore?
<favro> koke_kola: try a middle click - press the scroll wheel
<johannes_> favro - the strange thing is it only shows the mic input, not the sound output channels in kmix/arts ... anyway. maybe this is the problem: alsamixergui shows the motherboard nvidia soundcard as soundcard which i don't use at all
<koke_kola> nope. still opens it in a new window
<johannes_> favro: little bit embarrassing. how can i ensure that my libusb/libdjconsole djconsole mk2 external soundcard is used by alsa?
<favro> johannes_: does the right click on kmix give a chance to select the device?
<cuznt> johannes is the sound turned off on the motherboard in bios?
<favro> koke_kola: I use firefox so I'm less then useless here sorry
<johannes_> favro one can only select the microphone input and adjust its volume level. nothing about the outputs, no pcm level whatsoever
<jussi01> koke_kola: konquror -> settings -> configure konqueror
<favro> thnx jussi01
<koke_kola> lol. no prob favro.. i use firefox as well but for this instance i wana try use konq rather
<johannes_> cuznt: no, but i didn't ever use it anyway
<koke_kola> jussi: iv tried that.. cant find any setting that helps in my case
<cuznt> i must turn mine off to get my other sound card to work
<cuznt> supposed to be able to use both but i can not
<zeno> Whenever i start ktorrent kde4 about 200 kio_file processes are spawned
<waylandbill> enabling desktop effects caused a black screen and nothing else. How do I disable them from a command prompt?
<JontheEchidna> waylandbill: nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<JontheEchidna> search for a [compositing] section
<JontheEchidna> set enabled=false
<waylandbill> JontheEchidna: thanks
<vasilisa> if im creating a make file, how do you set up make install for linux? :/ i tried /usr/bin for my executable and data in /usr/share ... but it couldnt find it
<johannes_> what's the problem if amaarok states: no decoder available?
<favro> johannes_: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<_MarcoPau_> hello, since my last upgrade in which I installed kernel 2.6.24-21 alsa hasn't been working any more. seems there are no alsa modules, in fact in the repositories I can only find those for 2.6.24-18. do you have any hint?
<johannes_> favro: no
<favro> always a good start johannes_
<johannes_> favro .. thx
<favro> johannes_: it might just be a start...
<qw> im tring to use kde4 for school hwork but some commands dont work from the book. do u know a  kde handbook i could get to
<esperegu> anyone knows how I can have the main panel on my secondairy monitor. (but only if it's on and connected)
<benoitstandre> hello everyone. Does anybody knows what is supposed to have replaced Kaudiocreator in 8.10/KDE4 ?
<benoitstandre> I'm inserting an audioCD and nothing happens, it was working flawlessly in Hardy
<cuznt> k3b is what i use to make audio cds
<favro> benoitstandre: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<benoitstandre> favro: no, I just upgraded from Kubuntu 8.04
<benoitstandre> cuznt: I'm talking about ripping from CDs, not creating some
<benoitstandre> is kubuntu-restricted-extras supposed to be installed by default ?
<favro> it is restricted so of course it isn't
<favro> it is in universe I think
<favro> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<favro> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 23 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<favro> multiverse it is in
<favro> everyone ^^
<benoitstandre> looking at that package, I see that it's not related to what I am talking about
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone, I got a problem with Xorg/8.10: It is using very much CPU power - about 10 per cent which is more than every other program running on my notebook (top said this)
<benoitstandre> I'm looking for the ripping program that is replacing Kaudiocreator
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got a problem with Xorg/8.10: It is using very much CPU power - about 10 per cent which is more than every other program running on my notebook (top said this)
<benoitstandre> you can rip audiocd without having to use any of those proprietary restricted extensions (I do rip my audio files as ogg vorbis)
<dam> hello everyone i nedd
<dam> copying the
<dam> skype binary to /usr/bin
<dam> sorry
<favro> dam: what is your native language?
<esperegu> favro: what's the best way to get a list of icons to launch for example ssh connections or mounts in kde4 ?
<dam> I need to copy a skype binary to /usr/bin how do i do this (what i said above was a mismanipulation of mine sorry)
<favro> !rip | benoitstandre
<ubottu> benoitstandre: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<favro> esperegu: I'm just a user like you - never done that at all sorry
<dam> favro: I need to copy a skype binary to /usr/bin how do i do this?? (what i said above was a mismanipulation of mine sorry)
<esperegu> anybody?
<favro> esperegu: you could try locate *.png
<PolitikerALT> sudo cp [Path of the skype binarie] /usr/bin
<PolitikerALT> but there should be an installer for skype
<PolitikerALT> A deb-package, I mean
<favro> dam: cp -v /path/to/file /path/to/wher/you/want/it
<favro> dam: use sudo
<favro> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dam> thank you
<favro> jussi01: I'm missing flaccid
<favro> PolitikerALT: have you installed your drivers for the card?
<White_Pelican> hi all, I just found out kde 4.1.3 is now available. will it be available in hardy?
<favro> in time I'm sure it will be
<kalorin> does anyone have any experience with the 64bit vs. 32bit distributions?
<White_Pelican> define in time favro :)
<kalorin> I've got a friend that had a really hard time with the 64bit version for 7.4 so I'm a little hesitant to go to 8.10 64bit
<PolitikerALT> Imho as long as you don't have > 3 GB Ram, there's no need for 64 bit
<kalorin> I have 4gb
<favro> I know the 64bit is "nearly" there with integration with apps = give it a little while kalorin
<kalorin> but that said, I'm not hurting for memory or anything at this point
<kalorin> favro, that's what I was looking for, I'll wait til 9.10 or something
<kalorin> thanks
<PolitikerALT> 64bit is working fine for me since 8.04
<favro> np
<PolitikerALT> Before that, I had no 64bit PC at home - so it is usable IMHO
<favro> 64bit is usable - as an example
<favro> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<favro> just takes extra effort
<favro> White_Pelican: you confuse me with someone in the know..
<White_Pelican> point taken :)
<favro> White_Pelican: I'm just an end user like you
<White_Pelican> np
<favro> PolitikerALT: what is the vid card you're using?
<VinciWu> I have a question, that after i upgrade to kde4.1.3 the system shows lots of package to removable. Most of are developement package, i don't know if i can remove them, because i have been terminated upgrade by the package 'libpim5' hadn't release.
<VinciWu> but when it released i completed upgrade
<VinciWu> and now there are lots of packages been put in auto removable in synaptic
<VinciWu> Is it safe i remove those packages?
<favro> I would trust it butI give no promises
<PolitikerALT> favro: sry, Nvidia video chip
<favro> PolitikerALT: if it is an old card you should read the release notes - newer cards should be fine
<Fermio91> ciao a tutti
<pushax> Which Mono package should I pick to install?  On the Mono page it doesn't have ubunut.  would Suse version be ok for 2.0.1?
<Fermio91> ops, sorry
<pushax> http://www.go-mono.com/mono-downloads/download.html
<PolitikerALT> Its a Geforce 5, this should be recent enogh, I think - at least envy-ng suggests me to install the 173-driver
<VinciWu> the packages are as like 'cvs, automoc, libkadm55, and lots of dev packages'
<favro> PolitikerALT: if you use envy you are on your own
<favro> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<favro> VinciWu: trust the package manager is all I can recommend
<benoitstandre> general info: It seems K3b is able to extract / rip audio files from CD. It works well. But, there is no auto-detection of the insertion of an audio cd like there was under Hardy.
<PolitikerALT> nvidia-glx-173 (the package) is installed too
<VinciWu> favro: okay, i'll remove them. Wish me luck....
<favro> lots of things aren't like hardy - give it a chance to catch up - it is a new release
<favro> luck VinciWu
<benoitstandre> favro: I mean, this is a stable release no ? Those things are called regressions, things that were working before and are not working after. :-(
<sevenseeker> benoitstandre: indeed, I am wondering about the testing and if there are test cases (looking on launchpad now) that can be automated to help with regression testing... like bluetooth for example :) (ok, just kiding)
<favro> benoitstandre: it is the release after a lts - it has some experimental aspects afaik - if youwant stability stick to the lts for now - the next version i.e. 8.10.1 will have fixes
 * stdin get's a popup from the "New Device Notifier" when he enters an audio CD
<stdin> favro: non LTS's don't have point releases
<favro> afaik - I'm like you folk - poor sucker on the end - who else is answering?
<favro> I miss flaccid
<benoitstandre> favro: I understand , I'm know what problems distributions are facing. I'm just wondering if Kubuntu 8.10 is a usable release for "normal" people
<favro> ask stdin
<stdin> I use it, but you just have to decide if I'm "normal" ;)
<benoitstandre> hehehe
<benoitstandre> I mean, just having "normal" things like putting a CD in and having it read by the computer for example. Without having to go command line or knowing what to type in konqueror (which is not by default anyway)
<stdin> well I get's a popup from the "New Device Notifier" when I enter an audio CD, so yeah
<benoitstandre> stdin: ha, that's great. So that may be a hardware issue
<stdin> do you have a little "computer" icon on the panel, near the clock?
<benoitstandre> the device thing ?
<stdin> yeah, if that's not displaying then it's either hardware, HAL or DBus
<stdin> or the kernel itself
<benoitstandre> stdin: not displaying. It works with usb keys though
<White_Pelican> hal has issues
<White_Pelican> I speak from experience
<stdin> maybe check if you're in the "cdrom" group, though I don't think that would matter
<David0287> I just installed kubuntu 8.10 and there is sound when I shut down but I cant hear anything in amarok or youtube or anything like that. Can someone help?
<PolitikerALT> Have you enabled the sound? I have heard of a bug that the shut-down sound isn't disabled if other sounds are disabled
<David0287> how do I do that?
<PolitikerALT> kmix
<benoitstandre> stdin: I am already in cdrom group. Like I said, it was working before the upgrade :)
<David0287> I dont see anything like enable sound in kmix, just mute. Its not muted.
<favro> David0287: in konsole type   alsamixer   and turn all up
<benoitstandre> stdin: I'll check, maybe it's an issue with my docking station (IBM thinkpad X41)
<deekay> hi guys
<deekay> hey, is there anyone willing to help me set up my wacom tablet pc for kubuntu 8.10 with kde4 ?
<deekay> no one ?
<favro> deekay: what is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   about it?
<favro> deekay: that is the path to a file
<deekay> just a second
<favro> k
<deekay> should i just paste it in here ?
<David0287> its all turned up
<deekay> the content of xorg.conf ?
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<VinciWu> It's seems be more quickly in KDE4.1.3
<deekay> sorry my first time on kubuntu and this irc so :D
<deekay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/68382/
<deekay> there it is
<deekay> i downloaded the drivers from linux wacom project
<fulat2k> hi folks, why do i get the error "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/ktorrent'." whenever i run ktorrent?
<deekay> installed the beta driver because its compatible with kernel 2.6.27-7
<deekay> i read through different guides for setting up the xiorg.conf and the only thing i changed was /dev/input/wacom to /dev/input/event0 because theres no wacom folder in /dev/input
<deekay> em xorg.conf not xiorg.conf sorry
<favro> who knows...
<deekay> so could anyone help me setting up my tablet ?
<deekay> u just cant get it to work
<David0287> audio fixed, pcm was down
<deekay> any ideas favro ?
<favro> David0287: happy for you'
<favro> deekay: I'm just an end user like you and sorry I don't use wacom
<deekay> well
<deekay> just though
<deekay> t
<deekay> thanks anyway
<favro> deekay: try giving stdin a poke
<Kalidarn> hey is there someone around that wants to test something for me
<Kalidarn> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=167767
<Kalidarn> does that bug still exist in the kubuntu distribution of KDE?
<favro> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Kalidarn> favro, real helpful......
<Kalidarn> i am not a kubuntu user
<Kalidarn> i want to know if the bug exists in kubuntu, and if you guys are patching it with a patch from svn trunk
<favro> wrong channel then Kalidarn
<Kalidarn> according to a kubuntu user in that bug, it doesn't happen in kubuntu... so this means its been patched
<Kalidarn> favro, no it isn't the wrong channel.
<favro> Kalidarn: I don't care then
<Kalidarn> i want to know what svn patch is being used from the trunk... that is fixing it in the kubuntu distribution
<Kalidarn> or where i might find out such information
<favro> Kalidarn: ask someone that's not just an end user
<Kalidarn> kk does kubuntu have a dev chan?
<favro> #ubuntu-devel might help
<Kalidarn> thx.
<favro> np
<favro> "if you build it they will come" doesn't work in linux - it is not intuitive - "support the person using the app and they will bring a freind" mostly works using history as a barometer seems to be true - smart people can't grab hold of such a basic concept
<patto> Hi
<emilsedgh> hehe, the only thing that works in FOSS is 'scratch your own itches, there might be some other people intrested too' :P
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<patto> I want to add users to my desktop whera I can do this i couldnt find the old addusers tag
<favro> reflexes like a slow moving train
<favro> !adddusers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adddusers
<patto> ok
<patto> anybody knows the name of kubuntu chat in spanish?
<favro> patto: is this through vnc or similar?
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<patto> sorry favro i dont understand the question
<favro> patto: I was asking about how you wanted to connect?
<favro> I thought it was from diff comps
<patto> IRC tks by i got it know
<patto> now
<patto> But i have another big problem my monitor is randomly turn on and off as it change the freq rate ranmdomly how can i fix?
<patto> #ubunut-es
<favro> patto: it shouldn't do that - is there a clue in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<patto> okk tks ill check it
<patto> worst when i am here itr changes after each letter typed
<favro> no need to thank me 'till we find the issue
<W8TAH> could someone check http://pastebin.ca/1246938 and tell me what i need to fix/install to build this plasmmoid?
<Sokal-EC> i keep trying to apt-get gyachi but it says not found is it another name?
<Sokal-EC> anyone know?
<W8TAH> could someone check http://pastebin.ca/1246938 and tell me what i need to fix/install to build this plasmmoid?
<favro> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in intrepid
<Sokal-EC> ahh
<Sokal-EC> is there another yahoo client for ibex that has rooms?
<W8TAH> i use pidgin or carrier on yahoo
<Sokal-EC> does pidgin support voice chat?
<favro> there might be a deb for it - I don't know the app myself to but getdeb is a good reort for things
<W8TAH> Sokal-EC, no
<Sokal-EC> ok
<Sokal-EC> intrepid is a bit buggy still but overall I enjoy it
<Sokal-EC> are there any games you can recomend?
<favro> it's more kde4 is still young afaik
<favro> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<W8TAH> Sokal-EC, not particularly
<favro> wine has a data base for supported games
<lunamo> sorry the version kubuntu 8.04.1 whit kde4 habe also kde3?
<favro> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Sokal-EC> winblows
<Sokal-EC> lol
<favro> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<favro> my pet peve sorry folks
<W8TAH> favro, u have experience building on kubuntu 8.10?
<favro> W8TAH: I build packages but for myself not kubuntu
<jussi01> W8TAH: what are you trying to do?
<W8TAH> i got updated source code for the weather plasmoid from kdelook.org - -it had an error and i contacted the developer - -he fixed it for me and sent me the source
<W8TAH> im trying to build it
<W8TAH> http://pastebin.ca/1246938
<favro> jussi01: one for you
<W8TAH> thats the result i get and i dont know whats wrong
<W8TAH> ive got build essential installed
<lunamo> Hallo... sorry can you help me? the kubuntu 8.04.1 whit kde4 have also kde3?
<jussi01> have you got cmake installed?
<W8TAH> jussi01, yes
<jussi01> W8TAH: got kdelibs5-dev installed?
<W8TAH> dunno -- lemme check
<W8TAH> nope -- its installing now
<W8TAH> just curious why arent those 2 part of build essential
<jussi01> W8TAH: because they are not essentials for building...
<W8TAH> o
<favro> thnks jussi01
<jussi01> W8TAH: does it work now?
<W8TAH> well.. i got past that erro -- got a new one now
<jussi01> ok, pastebin it
<W8TAH> http://pastebin.ca/1246955
<W8TAH> there ya go
<Sokal-EC> can anyohard drive?ne suggest something to rip DVDs to my
<Sokal-EC> aarg
<W8TAH> k3b
<Sokal-EC> any suggestions how to rip dvds to my hard drive
<W8TAH> oh wait - thats cds my bad
<patto> favro the log seems to be ok
<jussi01> !info dvdrip
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2588 kB
<favro> patto: it's been a while - what were we doing?
<W8TAH> jussi01, i have to go teach -- i'll be back in about an hour - - thanks for the assist
<jussi01> W8TAH: I may  not be around, ask later tho
<patto> blinkin g monitor
<favro> send the log patto
<favro> in pm
<thunderstorm> hello everywhere
<thunderstorm> i have a question - i'm using Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid and want to install KDE 4.1.3 update
<thunderstorm> i put this in my /etc/apt/sources.list:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubunt
<thunderstorm> sry  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<favro> patto: dcc  isn't pm hehe
<thunderstorm> but - after a apt-get update and apt-get upgrade i don't receive any updates
<thunderstorm> what's going wrong?
<Sokal-EC> will kaffeine rip my cds?
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm: only enable Unsupported Updates from Adept , update package list & upgrade ... !
<thunderstorm> thats all? i don't need the ppa?
<favro> things i do for the *buntus
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm:  thats all ! dont need to do anything
<thunderstorm> you the best :-) thank you :-)
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm: delete this from repo : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<thunderstorm> Hosein-mec: i'm sorry - but it don't work :-(
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm: it must be work ! i did via this way some minutes ago
<Koordin> hi, i have a probleme with codeblocks : http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotux9.png
<thunderstorm> mom - can the server be a problem?
<thunderstorm> i'm using a diffent-server
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm: yes , change server to United States for example
<Koordin> any idea ?
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm: ?
<thunderstorm> Hosein-mec: one second please ;-) what repo i have to enable? intrepid-backports or intrepid-proposed ?
<_2> Koordin what kind of problem ?
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm:  intrepid-backports = Unsupported Updates
<thunderstorm> ok, wait a second, i will try the official servers
<Koordin> _2: i think that i solved it but all were on the right and i had no idea of to move it on the center
<Surge_> Is it possible to install 8.10 from hard disk? I did it with 8.04 by adding a boot entry to grub but it doesn't seem to work with 8.10.
<Koordin> as shown in the screenshot
<thunderstorm> the german-server dont have any updates - i will try the ubuntu-server
<thunderstorm> yes, now it will work
<thunderstorm> thank you very much!
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm: :)
<thunderstorm> hm, he will upgrade the kernel - its ok?
<Hosein-mec> thunderstorm: will upgrade if Important Security Updates selected ...
<thunderstorm> yes, but the kernel-update come's from the backports
<_2> "the kernel-update come's from the backports"  yuch!
<thunderstorm> xD
<thunderstorm> ok ok - i understand ;-)
<thunderstorm> i will do a reboot :-) no risk, no fun - see you ;-)
<favro> the backports are there for a reason - if it suits your needs..
<_2> favro but updating a kernel from backports will preclude security updates to the kernel  (most likely)
<Hosein-mec> When i update package list via Adept or apt-get update command , downloads whole of package list , not only changes of list ! anyone have this problem ?
<_2> Hosein-mec yes.  problem has existed sense warty
<favro> _2: I have faith that the backports folk aren't so dumb - personal opinion tho
<Hosein-mec> _2: any solution ?
<_2> favro to misquote a #kubuntu helper of long standing, "never assume ignorance for what malice can explain"
<_2> Hosein-mec no.   sorry.
<favro> _2 religion is based on "when common sense and everything else tells you it is wrong it is faith that holds you to the true path"
<_2> lol    glad i'm not religious then.
<genii> I prefer Occa<l3tr4ngl3ur> kan c kon me quicked
<genii> Bah
<favro> I don't know what that means tho
<genii> :)
<genii> Occams Razor
<kbusr> Is this the right channel to ask on kubuntu issues?
<favro> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<_2> usually kbusr
<ubuntu> .
<_2> kbusr you have an issue ?
<DarkKnight> b4 without using KDE i could log in as root...i changed the settings....but now...i just dont remb how i can do it...
<jack-spratt> .
<_2> DarkKnight you say you "could log in as root" graphical? console? other?
<DarkKnight> _2, graphical
<_2> !sudo > DarkKnight
<ubottu> DarkKnight, please see my private message
<_2> DarkKnight using gdm? kdm? xdm?
<DarkKnight> _2...i want 2 login 2 the desktop of root....
<_2> DarkKnight using gdm? kdm? xdm?
<genii> "Recovery Kernel" boot ?
<_2> genii that's not login   but that may be the desired end
<DarkKnight> _2, kdm
<_2> DarkKnight just a sec.
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of an app in the repos that will extract a font from a pdf? I see a lot of windows utils for it online.
<genii> LeeJunFan: You mean the text part of the pdf? Or to grab and use the font type they have in the document ofr use elsewhere?
<_2> DarkKnight with kde3 the file   /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc  contains the settings that allow/forbid root login,   there is a gui methood of selecting those options in kcontrol     i'm not sure about kde4.
<LeeJunFan> genii: to extract an actual used font out of the pdf.
<LeeJunFan> to use elsewhere.
<DarkKnight> _2 I just installed kde-desktop....so do i have 2 remove it now
<_2> DarkKnight it is not 'ubuntu policy' to instruct people on how to enable the root account.    i'm not part of the ubuntu team.   if you already have been logging into root   then you surely know that a root password must be set first.
<kbusr> _2 Yesterday I downloaded kubuntu 8.1 alternate iso and mounted it as a drive. Then I added the source with apt-cdrom and then changed hardy for Intrepid in sources.lst then I did apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<LeeJunFan> genii: looks like xpdf can do it.
<_2> DarkKnight not at all.  just adjust the settings to what you want.
<kbusr> _2 after a system reboot X does not start.
<DarkKnight> _2 ya i set it.....but then...it restricts root login....but i need 2 login into this
<jack-spratt> im about to install kubuntu 8.10 w/kde4. i need to be sure im going to format the right hdd, so is there a partition viewer or manager, or general hardware viewer like in old kde that will allow me to check sizes, mount points etc?
<jack-spratt> the installer doiesnt give enough info for my liking and i need to be sure
<genii> LeeJunFan: fontforge also can :)
<dr_willis> jack-spratt,  sudo fdisk -l  will show a lot of info
<_2> DarkKnight what exactly do you need to run as root ?    you could try  kdesudo app_name_here
<LeeJunFan> genii: hehe, I was just apt-getting that as you entered it.
<jack-spratt> dr_willis: thanks, will do!
<_2> kbusr maybe.   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<LeeJunFan> genii: yeah, that'll work nicely - thanks.
<jack-spratt> is there no ovwerview of drives and sizes in kubuntu anymore then?
<jack-spratt> gui I mean
<jack-spratt> dolphin doesnt seem to give any details other than contents
<joeking00> hello
<_2> dr_willis & jack-spratt you might like the output of:   sudo lshw -C volume -C disk
<jack-spratt> (also I mean pre installed as im running livecd
<genii> LeeJunFan: np
<Koordin> what is the default mounter used by dolphin to mount the windows partition ?
<jack-spratt> _2: ok ill try that. fdisk -l didnt give the sizes in any type of byte as far as i can see
<jack-spratt> only in blocks
<_2> jack-spratt lshw should show it as   capacity:#
<Koordin> what is the default mounter used by dolphin to mount the windows partition ? i can't mount anymore
<_2> !repete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete
<Koordin> sorry
<kbusr> _2 first I know a problem related to the nvidia driver. I seems that the installed driver didn't work with the kernel. So I downloaded the driver directly from nvidia. If I do a startx all modules start.
<_2> dolphin is "probably" using an kio-slave for that.   more of a raw access than actual mount Koordin,  but i don't know.
<jack-spratt> 2_: yes thats very detailed and helpful. however it doesnt seem to list mount points, only /dev/ identifiers, so how can I check the contents of an HDD and match it to the lshw output? (you see I have several HDDs of the same size so I'm having trouble distinguising one from the other)
<ubuntu-dron> good evening
<jack-spratt> good evening
<_2> jack-spratt mount will list mountpoints if things are mounted
<ubuntu-dron> how do I put KHTML as deafult view type in konqueror?
<_2> jack-spratt also   df
<_2> kbusr lets see.  1. you installed nv driver from nv site?  2. you updated the kernel?  3. when booting to the new kernel the old install of the propritary nv driver doesn't work right?    is that where we stand ?
<jack-spratt> _2: aha, with all that data i should be able to figure it out. jus a tick
<jack-spratt> _2: thank you :)
<kbusr> _2 1. yes, 2. yes, 3. no. 3) The driver didn't work with the kernel installed after the upgrade either, So I tried updating to the lastest available 2.5.27-7 and still didn't work.
<kbusr> _2 I forgot to mention that I'm connecting from a remote location to that desktop. So I check logs and processes to see if X is running or no.
<kbusr> _2 also the upgrade was done remotely
<jack-spratt> _2: alas, im still not certain as two of the hdds are the same size, both mouted using fuse (it seems) and so dont give their dev/ identity properly. also no volume label is given for them. is there no way to force dolphin to reveal which device is which? also, only one of the two is mounted, can I identify which one by checking that?
<ubuntu> Hello
<jack-spratt> hello
<robtone_> Hello. Why apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to from 8.04.1 to 8.10?
<kbusr> robtone_ You need first to change the release in /etc/apt/sources.lst from hardt to intrepid
<robtone_> Odd. On the laptop at work adept announced that there is a new version and asked whether to update
<kbusr> robtone_ you're in a console or desktop?
<robtone_> kbusr, both
<marco> help my
<marco> aidez moi
<marco> aiuto!
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jack-spratt> _2: kubuntu cant install on a drive thats mounted right? so as long as i mount all the other drives then I can safely install right?
<marco> aiutatemi!
<marco> ok
<marco> I have
<marco> a problem with e220
<marco> and kubuntu
<marco> I don't go on the web
<genii> marco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3656717
<marco> could not connect host....
<marco> error
<marco> why??
<marco> I click
<marco> and don't go!
<W8TAH> jussi01, you still here?
<marco> error-konversation...
<kbusr> robtone_ did you try, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu ?
<robtone_> kbusr, sheds some light (yet I don't know whether it worked at work)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<robtone_> kbusr, reading it right now, thanks.
<jussi01> W8TAH: aroundish... packing for a trip
<W8TAH> cool
<W8TAH> http://pastebin.ca/1246955
<W8TAH> thats the next error that hit
<W8TAH> says plasma is not installed but i can see the cashew so its gotta be here
<W8TAH> nm -- got it -- libplasma-dev wasnt in
<W8TAH> cmade now on to make
<W8TAH> ok -- make and make install went smooth -- lets see if it works
<W8TAH> jussi01, works perfectly -- thanks for the assist
<jussi01> W8TAH: great :d
<marco> ciao
<Eruaran> anyone know why the zoom out option does not appear when you click the cashew ?
<robtone_> kbusr, thanks again (is now upgrading).
<kbusr> robtone_ you are welcome
<ubuntu_> hello
<kbusr> hello
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me
<genii> !anyone | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu_> well my pc reboots automatically on startup
<ubuntu_> I have Win XP on it and whenever i restart it i get the loading screen and then a blue screen flashes for a second and the comp restarts
<ubuntu_> can anyone let me know is it a problem with the hardware
<jtisme> ubuntu_, do you also have kubuntu on that machine
<ubuntu_> no i m using live cd
<jtisme> does the live cd boot and run
<ubuntu_> just so that i can connect to internet
<ubuntu_> yes
<kbusr> ubuntu_ you could start in safe mode and check event viewer for errors. However that's a windows issue not Kubuntu's :)
<ubuntu_> not working
<jtisme> then you probably dont have a hardware issue sounds like windozs
<farkore> hi
<genii> ubuntu_: You may find some help in the ##windows channel
<ubuntu_> well it usually happens every three or four months
<jtisme> ubuntu_, to the same machine
<kbusr> Which script is in charge of starting X during setup? Because I start the pc and then X doesn't start but if I do a startx all modules start.
<ubuntu_> how cn i join windows channel
<ubuntu_> yes the same machine
<kbusr> ubuntu_ type /j #windows
<farkore> can someone helpme with the adress boook?
<ubuntu_> #windows
<jtisme> ubuntu_, /j #windows
<ubuntu_> thankyou
<ubuntu_> ubuntu_, /j #windows
<pritam> i installed KoolDock using the deb file , it shows as installed in Adept but how do i seem to get it running
<kbusr> where's the runlevel variable stored?
<robtone_> kbusr, /etc/inittab
<pritam>  i installed KoolDock using the deb file , it shows as installed in Adept but how do i seem to get it running
<robtone_> (not sure whether that was the question, though)
<pritam> help would be appreciated
<deepfreez> hi, i have a big problem, i connot download music with linuxdc++
<deepfreez> becouse the person have old client odc for windows and i don't have... installed no know what...
<deepfreez> and give me dissconect
<robtone_> kbusr, nm, was at the wrong OS
<a_faris> Hi guys
<deepfreez> I'm new to Ubuntu and I just installed DC++. All systems in the lan I'm are Xp or vista and therefore use ODC. When I try to download files DC++ tries to connect for 2 seconds or so only to get DISCONNECTED.Could this be a problem of incompatibility between ODC and DC++.Please help me out of here, I need to download files.
<robtone_> kbusr, /etc/event.d/rc-default looks for command line, /etc/inittab and defaults to 2
<a_faris> Anyone out there?
<a_faris> How to chage display resolution on Kubuntu?
<a_faris> My default is 800 x 600
<a_faris> Everything is very big
<paulk> Question: Is Adobe flach player compatible with Konqueror
<paulk> sorry mispell Adobe flash player
<pritam>  i installed KoolDock using the deb file , it shows as installed in Adept but how do i seem to get it running
<isaacj87> hey everyone
<kbusr> robtone_ inittab is deprecated now, I have read, it can be changed by runlevel X
<kbusr> robtone_ I don't know why but X does not start when starting the pc. Any ideas where to check for the script? I've got xserver-xorg-wacom-input on rc.2
<jobe> hi, I need to use mobloquer which is a gui for moblock. Its not in the repos but it can be easily added to synaptic and downloaded in ubuntu. Can I do the same thing in kubuntu? the two share the same repos anyway I gather...or will there be missing dependencies or something?
<kbusr> robtone_, I don't know if it was there always and I was used to launch kde. If I do startx it starts.
<Reptile> faris: system sttings -> display
<genii> kbusr: Runlevel is stored in /var/run/utmp    however the things which run at each level are in /etc/rcX.d  where X is the runlevel and the directory there contains symlinks to whichever daeomons or processes run at that number
<genii> kbusr: Possibly you don't have kdm installed
<deepfreez> what is the command for install the recommanded library
<jobe> I installed the 25 package proprietary codec etc package, but i still cant play mp3s. why is that? amarok says xine cant play mp3 yet, do i need to logout and in or something? another package required perhaps?
<deepfreez> apt-get install recommanded
<deepfreez> or ...
<deepfreez> for install compilator etc
<oim> hi to everyone. is there a bluetooth problem on kde4
<oim> i can't start bluez 4
<oim> join #ubuntu
<jussi01> oim: yes, its broken - read the release notes...
<genii> kbusr: If you just want X and no kdm or so, you could use update-rc.d to set startx to run at runlevels 2,3,4 and 5. man update-rc.d for usage
<oim> thanks jussi01
<isaacj87> jobe: I don't see why you wouldn't be able to add the repo and install mobloquer and moblock. In fact mobloquer is even written in Qt
<jobe> isaacj87: ok, so im using ibex, shall i add the hardy section? (i assume there isnt an ibex one)
<jobe> they're only 0.6 away
<isaacj87> jobe: Yeah, you can try it. It wouldn't do any harm (unless you force install something). If it won't allow the install due to dependency trouble, it'll let you know
<jobe> isaacj87: thats great, thanks a lot for your help
<jobe> :)
<isaacj87> jobe: no problem :) let me know how it goes, I was thinking about install moblock/mobloquer as well
<isaacj87> jobe: which packages did you install to enable mp3 playback?
<jobe> its really great
<paulk> hello everyone >Just installed 8.1 went to side with streaming video CNN says I need Adobe flash player. Is this compatable with Konqueror wed browser, should I experiment??? Don't want to mess things up.
<jobe> isaacj87: i got that working now thanks
<isaacj87> paulk: just visit Adobe's site and download their deb for Flash 10
<isaacj87> paulk: I have that installed and it works pretty well. That way, if it doesn't work, you can easily remove it :)
<paulk> Thanks for the info isaac87
<isaacj87> paulk: no problem. here's the link: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<supertones> was vim mode removed from kate?
<isaacj87> paulk: btw, to answer your question, it does work with Konqueror
<dwidmann> or you could just "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" if you're on intrepid ...
<philippe_> Hi everybody
<dwidmann> supertones: for the moment, but it's on the immediate agenda I think
<isaacj87> dwidmann: Does intrepid contain the lastest version of flash...i don't remember
<dwidmann> isaacj87: it does
<isaacj87> dwidmann: ah okay
<philippe_> just got a few updates and the package compiz-wrapper is included ... it's a fresh 8.10 install , why would Kubuntu need compiz ??
<dwidmann> philippe_: it's not ... but some sort of installer for it is, I think.
<Salze_> Does the KDE NetworkManager applet support 3G (mobile via bluetooth) connections? If so, how does it work?
<philippe_> ok removing it does not affect other packages -> removed
<isaacj87> philippe_: yeah, I just checked...seems kinda strange it was installed
<Sokal-EC> is there a way to select multiple files in dolphin?
<JontheEchidna> Sokal-EC: click on the green plus arrows in the top left
<Sokal-EC> ohhhhh
<JontheEchidna> or use the rubber band
<Sokal-EC> lol thnx
<JontheEchidna> or crtl + click
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<kbusr> X does not start automatically, where should I check for error? /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not show any errors.
<ubuntu10__> hello
<genii> kbusr: I already pointed you in a couple directions on this issue
<Sokal-EC> how do use the rubber band?
<JontheEchidna> click and drag the mouse
<JontheEchidna> it will create a rectangle
<genii> eg :kbusr: If you just want X and no kdm or so, you could use update-rc.d to set startx to run at runlevels 2,3,4 and 5. man update-rc.d for usage
<JontheEchidna> anything inside the rectangle will be selected
<genii> aand: kbusr: Runlevel is stored in /var/run/utmp    however the things which run at each level are in /etc/rcX.d  where X is the runlevel and the directory there contains symlinks to whichever daeomons or processes run at that number
<ubuntu10__> german peoples online^^
<genii> kbusr: Also that you may not have kdm installed
<kbusr> genii, sorry I missed your lines.
<Sokal-EC> dude that helped so much geez
<Sokal-EC> i was wondering what the plus was all about
<kbusr> genii, I did a locate kdm and it's found.
<Sokal-EC> derrr
<Sokal-EC> lol
<genii> kbusr: I'd suggest checking if kdm is installed first, that would be the simplest
<genii> kbusr: What does:   apt-cache policy kdm            say?
<kbusr> genii, installed (none) how can that be possible. :S
<paulk> I just found out with regard to Flash player: Status Error:Wrong architecture ,i386' supports only Firefox 2.x, Firefox 3.x, SeaMonkey 1.11 opened it with Gdebi package installer, don't know what to do?
<paulk> running 64 bit by the way
<genii> kbusr: Well, so:    sudo apt-get install kdm
<hannascott> schwing. My sound just stopped working this morning (running kubuntu 8.10, Realtek ALC268 sound card, no non-package-list software installed). It was always a big quirky when having earphones plugged in at boot, but... now it's stopped working completely
<hannascott> Good to know. Latest package installed was for vlc
<mefedrin> ku
<marek_> hi
<hoonteke> kontact/kmail question: is there anyway to speed up the message filtering process with imap?  Filtering in thunderbird takes about 5 seconds tops, whereas kmail takes about 3 seconds, per message, and does it individually.
<genii> kbusr: Getting anywhere yet?
<rakekniven> Today I updated successfully to 8.10 and nearly everything works on my dell notebook. When I press the power button I didn't get the menu to select "log off, shutdown, suspend ..." anymore. The x-server stops immidiately and the pc shuts down. How can get that menu back?
<TimS> Anyone use Ipod and Amarok? On amarok 1.4, is it possible to change Videos from the Movies section to the TV section?
<mefedrin> как тут мнго народу
<Pici> !ru | mefedrin
<ubottu> mefedrin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hannascott> hello?
<jorgp> is it possible to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<jorgp> using 8.10
<jesf> buenas
<jesf> hello?
<jorgp> hello
<benjamin__> jorgp: yes
<jesf> 	
<jesf> speak Spanish?
<benjamin__> !spanish
<isaacj87> !es | jesf
<ubottu> jesf: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> jesf: Also #ubuntu-ve
<genii> isaacj87: Since he's from Venezuela and not Spain :)
<isaacj87> genii: oops! my apologies :)
<jesf> 	
<jesf> thanks, did not know he was a room in Spanish
<genii> isaacj87: No worries, I had to do a lookup on his IP to discover it :)
<jorgp> benjamin__: just change the sources.list lines and upgrade?
<hannascott> can someone check if they also experience this page down: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/
<adam> #ADAM#
<tmp> sera a tutti dall'italia
<jorgp> benjamin__: nm, I figured it out
<Pici> !it | tmp
<ubottu> tmp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<tmp> thank you
<tmp> and sorry
<KDesk> Which audio output should I selet to use mplayer in kde 4?
<Bauldrick> whats the best way to stop a python script
<delilaz> hello all I have a question, how do I open "alien" once installed???  I can't find it
<kbusr> Bauldrick kill the interpreter
<SlimeyPete> delilaz: it's a command-line program
<SlimeyPete> you have to run it from a terminal
<KR-data> if I buy a wireless router with a printserver in it, will I be able to use it?
<delilaz> SlimeyPete: how do I do that?
<SlimeyPete> open a terminal (Konsole is in the menu, or press alt-f2 and type "konsole" then press enter)
<SlimeyPete> then you type "alien" with some parameters to run alien
<SlimeyPete> delilaz: see the examples here http://linux.die.net/man/1/alien
<delilaz> SlimeyPete: ok, thanks much :)
<kboo> hola
<DaSkreech> Bauldrick: ^c ?
<DaSkreech> KR-data: Most liekly
<kbusr> !es | kboo
<ubottu> kboo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KR-data> DaSkreech, is there a page to test things like that?
<kboo> w?
<DaSkreech> KR-data: A what?
<DaSkreech> kboo: Hola Como Estas?
<kboo> mucos bien
<kboo> :)
<KR-data> DaSkreech, homepage :) like linuxprinting.org for printers
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> Best I can guess
<KR-data> DaSkreech, ok, thanks
<Bauldrick> DaSkreech: so if I put "python script.py start" in a start script in inet.d, what command would I use to kill it?
<DaSkreech> Bauldrick: Within the script? Or kill it yourself ?
<Bauldrick> within the script
<DaSkreech> oh grab the PID with $$ in a variable then later when you want it to die kill $variable
<DaSkreech> That may be wrong hold on :)
<Bauldrick> it's just a script does it creatre a pid
<DaSkreech> You started python that has to get a PID
<DaSkreech> and yes unless you explicitly told it not to get a PID it gets a PID
<provolik> Hi to all
<provolik> I insta kubuntu 8.10 today: is there a way to set Konwuero as file manager instead of dolphin?
<jobe> why does my xorg.conf after a fresh install have only three short entries, no listed mouse or keyboard, and no 'serverlayout' section?
<provolik> *konqueror
<npresta> jobe: autodetection. xorg.conf is largely 'useless' unless you want to explicitly state something
<jobe> ffs, why does everyone leave as soon as they give me a good answer - this happened twice already in here today. "here's half the answer you need, goodbye!"
<estan> has anyone had this problem where the icons in the "tray" looks like this; http://dose.se/tray.png ? i've had it with every release of KDE since 4.0, on both nvidia and intel graphics..
<supert0nes> estan: everyone
<estan> and with some releases, i've had layout problems with them too, they overlap et.c.
<supert0nes> 4.2 promises a fix
<estan> though that seems to work now.
<jobe> anyone else: can I just manually add 'serverlayout' section without causing problems? dont I need to list stuff thats already being auto detected, but isnt currently listed?
<estan> supert0nes: okay.
<Bauldrick> DaSkreech: i dont know much about doing this :(  This is the incomplete start script http://paste.ubuntu.com/68519/  (its probably completely wrong!!) How would I find out the pid as to kill it
<chairman> hey guys can i have  kubuntu and ubuntu 8.10 along w/Vista all on the same drive/
<estan> supert0nes: glad i'm not alone ;) it's hard to believe that just layout out stuff correctly in a row can pose such problems ;)
<jobe> chairman: certainly
<genii> jobe: You can add whatever options you used to add to the xorg.conf
<jobe> chairman: with enough space and partitions, and a correctly configured bootloader
<jobe> genii: so if I add a blank serverlayout section now, will it mess up
<estan> jobe: give it a shot? ;)
<genii> jobe: No
<jobe> genii: great, thanks. ill get adding the wacom sections then
<jobe> :)
<DaSkreech> provolik: Yes there is
<chairman> well i have 250gb hdd on my hp pavilion dv6833 notebook w/Vista premium and THE new Intrepid Ibex
<DaSkreech> jobe: Xorg has changed they are phsing out the config file thy barely use it
<provolik> DaSkreech, what is it?
<DaSkreech> Bauldrick: As soon as you run a command if you get $! then it will give you the PID of the last command. Save that in a variable
<DaSkreech> chairman: Yes
 * DaSkreech gives genii Coffee
<chairman> i know when u load the cd u can install it in Windows which means it auto partitions itself
<genii> DaSkreech: Thanks, needed that!
 * genii sips
<estan> a little off topic, anyone had a regression when upgrading to the 177.80 nvidia driver with scrolling speed in firefox? i think it was very fast for me with 177.76 and 177.78.. but with 177.80 it's slow again :/
<paulk> for those who need to know: this is what I found:
<paulk> Flash Player support on 64-bit operating systems
<paulk> Issue
<paulk> Adobe Flash Player is not supported for playback in a 64-bit browser. However, you can run Flash Player in a 32-bit browser running on a 64-bit operating system.
<paulk> Reason
<paulk> Adobe is working on Flash Player support for 64-bit platforms as part of our ongoing commitment to the cross-platform compatibility of Flash Player. We expect to provide native support for 64-bit platforms in an upcoming release of Flash Player following Flash Player 10.
<paulk> Solution
<paulk> To use Flash Player to view Flash content on a 64-bit operating system, you must run a 32-bit browser.
<estan> (i am using InitialPixmapPlacement=2 and GlyphCache=1 on a 6600GT)
<provolik> what is the way to set konqueror as file manager instead of dolphin?
<estan> paulk: please see topic, pastes in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jobe> DaSkreech: hmm, interesting, thanx.
<DaSkreech> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
<DaSkreech> Creative open sourced the drivers!!!!!
<jobe> DaSkreech: wft?
<SSJ_GZ> no way
<jobe> they promised never to do that
<evo_jackson> link
<estan> yea really, link.
<DaSkreech> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=132288
<jobe> does it matter what order the 'sections' go in, in xorg,conf
<genii> jobe: You ca't put something undefined in. So if servr layour needs monitor definition, etc, that has to be above it someplace
<DaSkreech> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<paulk> Ubuntu pastein has been bookedmarked Thanx
<jobe> genii: ok, ill list all input devices at the bottom of the file then
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Reactions? :-D
<zerothis> "X-Fi Fatal1ty" sounds like the name of a virus
<estan> jobe: check out "man xorg.conf"; "The xorg.conf file is composed of a number of sections which may be present in any  order."
<jobe> estan: ok cool.
<jobe> if i dont list any mouse or keyboard in 'serverlayout' will they still be autoconfigured and work?
<jobe> (currently there are non listed, but i have to add a serverlayout section)
<hannascott> DaSkreech: hello...
<Uncle|Sam> i have a problem. My notebook run in akku mode some minutes and i think he wanted to change to sleep mode or something like that. I got a black screen with just a blinking "_". No chance to get back to OS. I reseted my notebook and let it boot from new. Now if i successfully logged into my account this happens again every time
<DaSkreech> hannascott: HI
<Uncle|Sam> ah ok problem solved, akku = 0% :P
<chairman> the reason i asked is because i've seen some awesome looks on 8.10 ubuntu tht make mac osx10 look obsolete
<chairman> jobe how do i get this to happen?
<jobe> chairman: install windows first, the order of the other two doesnt matter
<jobe> use at least 3 partitions, one for each OS
<jobe> im going to go and try my edited xorg.conf
<jobe> cya in a min
<rakekniven> My buttons for log off shutdown suspend etc doesn't show the kde icons for that actions
<rakekniven> Do I miss a package. kubuntu 8.10
<estan> DaSkreech: too bad it's not GPL :/
<DaSkreech> estan: source-code for the Creative X-Fi driver is now licensed under the GNU GPLv2.
<estan> DaSkreech: hm. okay. to get to the download link i had to agree to something that definately wasn't the GPL.
<DaSkreech> Yeah that's the standard Creative thing if you download anything from off the site
<chairman> but jobe i don't have a partition software for this/
<estan> DaSkreech: ah i see now; CREATIVE END-USER SOFTWARE LICENSE AGREEMENT (for Web Software)
<estan> DaSkreech: so i guess it's something with their website.. weird to have that for a GPL download though ;)
<DaSkreech> estan: If you want to don't agree to it
<DaSkreech> Wait till the driver is reuploaded
<estan> DaSkreech: yea.
<DaSkreech> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<estan> or until it's in mainline ;) should that ever happen..
<delilaz> hello all, I'm having problems with flashplayer 10, anyone know how I can delete xpti.dat from components directory of mozilla??? I've deleted that file twice and it keeps coming back.
<delilaz> Or anyone know how I can fix flashplayer to get it working again??
<dygash> How do I change my screen resolution on KDE?
<dygash> Right now it's too small for me to read easily
<provolik> what is the way to set konqueror as file manager instead of dolphin?
<dygash> no one know?
<DaSkreech> provolik: In Konqueror go to file associations and change the association of inode from Dolphin to Konqueror
<paulk> delilaz>are you running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<DaSkreech> dygash: What version of KDE ?
<dygash> I don't know
<dygash> to both questions
<dygash> my rez changes with startups
<dygash> sometimes big sometimes small
<chairman> jobe u there?
<benoitstandre> #lgm2009
<benoitstandre> sorry for that :-)
<dygash> My eyes are really straining at this rez
<dygash> I tried configure desktop but there was no option
<MunichMatt> hi all. i need som help in compiling kile-2.0.2 with German language under kubuntu 8.04 (kde3.5.10). Can anybody help? Has anybody done this before?
<dygash> so what should I do?
<dygash> paulk: sorry I just remembered 32 bit
<delilaz> paulk: i'm running 32 bit
<provolik> a catarlo konqueror
<dygash> opps
<dygash> see I'm struggling even to read right :p
<provolik> this k8.10 is driving me crazy
<DaSkreech> !resolution | dygash Try this
<ubottu> dygash Try this: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<delilaz> Anyone know how I can get flashplayer working again after intalling flashplayer 10 my computer seems to think I don't have flash installed.
<dygash> ubottu: It says it will not proceed as Gnome Manager is not my default
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chairman> how can i partition my hard drive
<delilaz> chairman: I know that with the linux cd u can partition with "qtpart" (I may have spelled it wrong) lol
<chairman> i have the ubuntu cd at home but i want ot keep Kubuntu on here as well
<jobe> im editing xorg.conf. 8.10 has hardly any entries in there, including no serverlayout section. if I add input devices without a serverlayout section = no X. If i add a new server layout section listing the devices I added = no X. I was told I dont need to add entries for keyboard/mouse as they arent already listed. is this so? what else do i need to do? im setting up an intuos3 tablet
<delilaz> you can partition it with qtpart and then install ubuntu with the option to 'use the largest continuous space'
<delilaz> I have both xp and kubuntu, though I did a fresh install of xp first then partitioned to install kubuntu
<chairman> what tht does?
<benjamin__> you should be able to install the kde4 packages in ubuntu, then choose which window manager you want to log into
<benjamin__> i do that with xfce and kde4
<delilaz> does anyone know if a tar.gz file should be in the /var/cache directory???
<benjamin__> i don't have one
<benjamin__> a tar.gz there, that is
<delilaz> benjamin: do you know if removing it would do harm?
<delilaz> it's actually inside the flashplugin-nonfree directory
<benjamin__> delilaz: i have no idea
<chairman> delilaz i don't have a partition software. so how do i do it w/out one?
<delilaz> chairman: if you don't have a partition software how else are you to partition your harddrive??
<delilaz> unless the ubuntu install gives you the option to partition before install
<delilaz> I wouldn't know
<delilaz> benjamin: ok thx anyway :)
<waylandbill> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TheSilva> I need some help with my upgrade to Intrepid. Can't find a solution anywhere. I upgraded my Linux box that serves as a gateway for a Windows machine. Everything is fine, except that the windows machine simply does not access the Internet anymore. Can someone help me or tell me where I can get some help ?
<chairman> delilaz how do i open a .zip file?
<hoodlum123> hello........
 * jobe is otherwise occupied: Gone away for now
<evo_jackson> anyone know to make compiz --replace stick on reboots?
<TheSilva> quit
<OxDeadC0de> evo_jackson set compiz as your window manager, kde/settings/advanced/session manager/window manager , or install fusion-icon and put it in your autostart
<delilaz> Is the swf-player the same as having macromedia flashplayer???
<gkiagia> hey guys, I am having a problem with the gtk-qt engine on 8.10. gtk apps always use their ugly default theme and don't respect the settings from the gtk-qt engine configuration module in system settings. (yes, I have logged out/in many times)
<ptl> delilaz: no, macromedia flashplayer is adobe-flashplugin
<ptl> delilaz: you have to install flashplugin-nonfree so that it installs this package
<delilaz> ptl: ok thanks, was just wondering
<hoonteke> is there a kde version of pidgin?  I use irc *and* aim, and msn, but currently I have to either use Pidgin or use two programs.
<marek_> hi i wanted to instlal kubuntu 810 on m fathers PC, but the liveCD stops at "starting bluetooth"
<marek_> do you know why?
<hoonteke> I'd like to stick with KDE prgrams while I learn the ins and outs of the kde desktop
<OxDeadC0de> hoonteke: kopete
<Leander256> hello
<hoonteke> OxDeadC0de: yeah, but it doesn't do irc, does it?
<OxDeadC0de> hoonteke dunno, I use  konversation for that, pidgin seems to eat a lot of cpu after 10+ hours of sitting in irc
<hoonteke> OxDeadC0de: yeah, that's some of my complaint as well, and one reason why I'm not just immediately jumping to it
<Leander256> i've got a brand new kubuntu 8.10, and i'm unable to use a korean keyboard with it (i.e. switch between english and korean writing styles)
<OxDeadC0de> but I do use pidgin for regular im, and konversation for this here ;)
<hoonteke> OxDeadC0de: yeah, I see every protocol *but* irc in kopete
<hoonteke> which is frustrating
<waylandbill> yeah. irc used to be in kopete. must be not too much demand for it.
<mot_> where can i find a log of the last round of packages that were intsalled?
<mot_> the last round of upgrades i did last night completely took out alsa on the spot
<sevenseeker> eh? my web cam is haunted, it keeps coming on by itself or when I use it and turn it off, it sometimes stays on
<jorgp> what else needs to be done to switch between ubuntu to kubuntu, I installed kubuntu-desktop and removed ubuntu-desktop, picked kdm as login manager and rebooted, it lets me login using kdm, but desktop is still gnome
<waylandbill> mot_: /var/log/apt/term.log
<waylandbill> mot_: also /var/log/dpkg.log for dpkg instead of apt.
<marek_> fsck says my superblock is bad, is this the end of my HDD?
<m1fcj> good evening all... I have a problem with kwin on 8.10 with an VIA chipset mobo.
<m1fcj> As soon as I log in, it crashes and exits. There are no obvious errors in .xsession-errors
<m1fcj> or Xorg log
<m1fcj> is this a known problem?
<m1fcj> also starting kwin manually or running startkde from the failsafe xterm session causes the same
<OxDeadC0de> m1fcj: that sounds to me like another permissions problem
<m1fcj> an other?
<m1fcj> hmm, I removed all files in my home dir and tried it but that didn't make any change (if it's a file permission problem)
<OxDeadC0de> m1fcj saw this the other day, try sudo chown youruser:yourgroup * -R in your home folder
<OxDeadC0de> including hidden files?
<m1fcj> yes
<m1fcj> the whole home dir and re-created it
<OxDeadC0de> still sounds like a permission problem, but could be a number of other things
<m1fcj> trying it again... I get the initial windiw with KDE 4.1 and then whop, it's gone
<m1fcj> I've completely reinstalled it twice
<m1fcj> hmm, out of ordinary things, I have the LVM encrypted
<m1fcj> otherwise...
<m1fcj> maybe I try w/o encryipting the LVM
<m1fcj> I installed Ubuntu Studio first so I know the X card works fine, then loaded the Kubuntu packages on top of it.
<m1fcj> Kubuntu live CD won't work either but I usually don't use that CD
<hakan_from_UK> retrying the installation now w/o encrypted directories, maybe it's related to that. will see in half an hour :)
<d3vil> trappist how to get real player gold 11 in ubuntu
<d3vil> ?
<d3vil> trappist
<d3vil> pls can u help me
<dgm_> flashplugin-nonfree not working in kubuntu 8.10 amd64?
<d3vil> ok who  can help me
<d3vil> how to get and install real player 11 gold in ubuntu 8.10
<jtisme> !please >d3vil
<ubottu> d3vil, please see my private message
<d3vil> ok
<athlon1> Hallo. I've installed kubuntu 8.10. I used konqueror but now, with this release, I only can see Applications and fonts. Where are the other options?
<d3vil> please,help me
<d3vil> i really need this
<OxDeadC0de> hmm I see a fairly big kubuntu ubdate in adept, anyone know what's changed?
<athlon1> OxDeadCode: What verson do you have?
<OxDeadC0de> 8.10 I update about every 2-3 days
<dgm_> is there a solution to make flash work in Konqueror in 8.10 amd64?!? :)
<athlon1> But you can see what has changed if you press details. I've updated it today and was nvidia drivers, xorg, ...
<paulk> dgm>they are working on 64 bit version, works on 64 bit with 32 bit browser, go figure
<DracNoc> heya. has anyone else has problems defining the functions of their extra multimedia keys and their keyboard. I can change the settings and define functions, but nothing happens when I press the buttons...
<athlon1> The problem I've with function keys is that not all work (yes with 8.04). And some have a strange work...
<DracNoc> they worked for me in 8.04, but 8.10 killed them - except when Amarok is playing and Play, Stop, Volume etc are normal
<OxDeadC0de> oh I see, new upstream release, changes to 4.1.3 I guess?
<delilaz> hello all, I uninstalled flashplugin-nonfree through adept and now reinstalled it and this is what konsole tells me "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz, The Flash plugin is NOT installed"  Any suggestions???
<DracNoc> delilaz, Adobe.com is now offering their Flash player/plugin as V10. Seems to work great here. They have a .deb (K)Ubuntu native download.
<delilaz> DracNoc: the .deb file is for 8.04, I have dapper drake
<DracNoc> delilaz, ah, that is a problem. Is it possible for you to upgrade?
<paulk> That .deb is also for 32 bit not 64 bit
<delilaz> not right now it is not, besides my flashplayer was working before
<faemir> Hey guys, is there a reason that the kubuntu websites is devoid of any screenshots? Perhaps something for windows users to read?
<faemir> You know, it's hard to show a sceptical person what it's like when the kubuntu site has no screenshots, and the kde.org ones are just differences between 4.0 and 4.1
<DracNoc> delilaz, I'm not sure what is causing your flash-nonfree to work, but you might want to use the --purge option on the command line to remove it completely, then reinstall: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree (then install again as normal).
<condon> Can someone tell me how to upgrade to KDE 4.1.3?
<jorgp> on startup how do I stop gnome from starting and start kde
<DracNoc> * to not work
<athlon1> Please.... I've installed kubuntu 8.10. I used konqueror but now, with this release, I only can see Applications and fonts. Where are the other options?
<condon> Do I just click upgrade in Adept or is that just for Kubuntu itself?
<OxDeadC0de> condon enable backports, then sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<condon> how do I enable backports?
<delilaz> DracNoc: ok thanks, will try to do that.  Do I have to restart the pc in order for the changes to take effect?
<OxDeadC0de> kde menu/settings/sources
<OxDeadC0de> software sources*
<DracNoc> delilaz, no, but close & restart any web browser using flash.
<condon> Do I want pre-release as well or just backports?
<athlon1> How can I install help files for kcontrol? When I press help in Kcontrol i receive this error: help:/kcontrol/kxkb/index.html doesn't exist. Do I have to install another packkage?
<OxDeadC0de> I'm pretty sure it's in backports, up to you what to enable really.. pre-release sounds like it might break stuff though
<OxDeadC0de> and backports can too
<DracNoc> Has anyone else had problems with bluetooth since KDE4.1 was released? I've had to use Gnome plugins and defined them through "Open With..." to get easy bluetooth file transfers...
<OxDeadC0de> the bluetooth stack changed in the kernel, the software hasn't caught up yet in kde
<condon> OK, here's my next prediciment.  Tried installing 8.04 on a friends computer and the disc wouldn't go through the process so now I'm trying w/ 7.10.  Is it hard to get to intrepid from 7.10?
<OxDeadC0de> maybe new versions have though, i don't know
<condon> or do I just do what I'm doing on my own system right now?
<DracNoc> OxDeadC0de, thank for that. I guessed as much. There's a few things that just don't work in KDE4, I was guessing that they were of lower priority and will turn up in time.
<condon> alright, update && upgrade just finished, do I just restart X?
<OxDeadC0de> dracnoc check forums and see if the bluetooth app works in 4.1.3 if you want to risk enabling backports and upgrade
<OxDeadC0de> condon after sudo apt-get update look in your systray, the update manager should be displaying
<OxDeadC0de> that or your computer and internet are extremely fast
<fernando_> sh
<DracNoc> OxDeadC0de, done that. Still no joy... There's simply nothing there to equal the BT transfer toys in K3.5
<delilaz> I tried the --purge option and at the end konsole still tells me the same thing "./install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz saved, md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz, The Flash plugin is NOT installed" :-/
<condon> hardly the case, I see it :) Thanks a lot man.
<DracNoc> delilaz, hold on, i'm researching...
<delilaz> i'm wondering if it has something to do with the flashplugin tar.gz file being in /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree??
<delilaz> DracNoc: sure no prob :)
<ward_> hello I'm trying to upgrade to 4.1.3 but don't get any upgradable packages.... Have unsupported updates enabled :(
<OxDeadC0de> ward_ it's in backports
<ward_> what do you mean with that ?
<OxDeadC0de> ward_ k menu/settings/software sources , enable backports
<lakis1982> hello..is there something for kubuntu  that is like the sidebar in vista ??
<DarkSmoke> OxDeadC0de: backports = unsuported updates
<DarkSmoke> :P
<lakis1982> that you can put widgets on it ... for wether , for news , etc ...
<condon> Gotta give you props Ox, I'd get real frustrated answering the same question 15 times a day :)
<DarkSmoke> and he said he already has them enabled
<condon> Two different selections in my install, backports and unsupported
<ward_> can't see the menu item :(
<DarkSmoke> really?
<ward_> :p
<condon> third tab in the software sources ap
<condon> Pre-released updates (intrepid-proposed)
<DarkSmoke> Pre-released updates are not backport
<condon> and Unsupported updates (intrepid backports)...nevermind, half-asleep
<DarkSmoke> backports is unssuported updates
<ward_> everything is enabled
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DracNoc> delilaz, you're going to have serious problems running Flash on Drake. Everyone has moved on since then, there's zero help for Flash on Drake.
<OxDeadC0de> ward_ did you run sudo apt-get update?
<ward_> yes
<condon> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<ward_> did that
<condon> hm, mine's dling it all right now...
<lakis1982> hello..is there something for kubuntu  that is like the sidebar in vista ??
<lakis1982> that you can put widgets on it ... for wether , for news , etc ...
<ward_> -> plasma :p ?
<nitr0ix> anyone playing TR on linux?
<condon> The whold desktop :)
<DarkSmoke> yeah
<condon> whole even
<DarkSmoke> the whole frikin' desktop
<DarkSmoke> just right click anywere, and press add widgets
<DarkSmoke> :P
<condon> can even put the button on your taskbar to bring the plasma and all the aplets to front temporarily
<condon> it's actaully pretty nifty
<delilaz> DracNoc: but it was working before I tried upgrading the flashplayer... is there a way to get a previous version?
<pit> no need for a sidebar^^
<ward_> buh no 4.1.3 for me :/
<DracNoc> delilaz, i found something: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954079&highlight=flash+drake
<ward_> looked @ the changelog and is was not very very much changed
<DarkSmoke> whats this drake?
<ward_> how is that ?
<DarkSmoke> a dragon?
<ward_> are they waiting for 4.2 to release everything?
<DarkSmoke> well
<Keithamus> "Creative GPLs X-Fi Sound Card Driver Code"
<DarkSmoke> to release new features yes
<Keithamus> that was just off of /.
<DarkSmoke> 4.1.2 to 4.1.3 is bugfixes
<ward_> allright
<OxDeadC0de> brb just finished installing 4.1.3, gatta restart kde
<delilaz> DracNoc: thanks I hope I can find a solution there :)
 * ward_ wan'ts to install 4.3 too :)
<ward_> 4.1.3 :p
<ward_> nobody any clue ?
<ward_> Should I add other repos ?
<ward_> think not
<ward_> not mentioned on kubuntu website
<DracNoc> I upgraded to 4.1.3, some nice fixes, but some of the basics are still missing for me: multimedia keys, bluetooth, custom actions in Dolphin/Konqueror,  easy-to-configure panel app launchers... plus a few other basic bugs.
<ward_> how can I see wich kubuntu version I'm running ?
<ward_> not KDE version
<ward_> uname -r is kerne
<ward_> ah cat /etc/issue gives me Ubuntu 8.04.1
<ward_> packages are only for 8.10 ?
<condon> do I need to install something to get packages from gitweb?
<Omoikane_> Okay, I upgraded to Ibex and my mute button no longer works and Flash almost never works and to top it off if there is flash on a page 50% of the time it crashes firefox. This is something I really need to fix.
<batcoder-7> anyone here ever use Wine ?
<DracNoc> Omoikane_, Adobe have released their v10 Flash player. It's a considerable improvement over their previous Flash offerings, try Abobe.com and go for their .deb 8.04+ download.
<batcoder-7> more specifically anyone here ever use Photoshop in wine ?
<DracNoc> Omoikane_, can't help with the mute button problem though, sorry. I have problems with the extra multimedia keys on my keyboard.
<condon> never photoshop in wine bat, but I've used wine
<DracNoc> batcoder-7, Photoshop CS2 seems to be the most recent version supported by WINE.
<batcoder-7> condon: curious if its worth trying to install it, the appdb says it works or just installing windows on another partition
<condon> toying with VM right now actually.
<ward_> are there kde 4.1.3 packages for 8kubuntu.04 ?
<batcoder-7> DracNoc: looks like cs4 works as well
<condon> I'm sure it works.  I've had COD4 running in wine, I think it could handle photoshop just fine.
<batcoder-7> is wine slower then running on winows itself ?
<condon> check out virtualmachine, it's free and you don't need to partition anything to install windows (just be sure to set your HD size big enough to encompass all you'll need it for)
<DracNoc> batcoder-7, really? good luck with that. I've never tried it personally, GIMP does everything I need.
<ward_> -->virtualbox :)
<condon> Depends on your system I'd imagine.  COD4 ran fine, but I've got a dedicated video card
 * DracNoc is a vmware ho.
<condon> yes, what ward said, virtualbox.
<ward_> oka okay :p
<ward_> condon do you know if there are 4.1.3 packages for kubuntu 8.04 ?
<condon> no idea man.  I'm on 8.10, upgraded the second I got 8.04 loaded (10 wasn't on the page when I DL'd but was available by the time I got 04 installed.)
<Omoikane_> Dracnoc it's telling me that it's the wrong architecture.
<condon> Well gents, thanks for all the help.  I'm off to screw someone else's computer up for a change.
<DracNoc> Omoikane_, what? the download worked perfectly for me.... er, not sure about that.
<Omoikane_> Dracnoc I have a 64 bit system.
<condon> Quick question before I leave... does the git command come standard in kubuntu or is it something I've installed along the way?
<OxDeadC0de> condon it's in univere and says priority: optional
<OxDeadC0de> universe*
<condon> what's it called, I searched git in the software DL program and nothing came up
<condon> nothing I recognized anyway
<OxDeadC0de> "git"
<OxDeadC0de> apt-cache show git
<condon> apt-cache show..nice, thanks man, that's nifty to know
<Omoikane_> dracdoc would that have an impact?
<DracNoc> Omoikane_, 64-bit and Flash have never been the best of mates... you may need to keep with the flashplugin-nonfree
<Omoikane_> Dracnoc ah.
<Omoikane_> Just driving me nuts because it worked and now it doesn't/.
<OxDeadC0de> do you have nswrapperplugin ?
<OxDeadC0de> oh wait, that's for firefox huh
<DracNoc> Omoikane_, or failing that, install the 32bit version of Kubuntu. You probably wouldn't notice much of a difference...
<Omoikane_> Dracnoc, I was thinking about it.
<DracNoc> Omoikane_, unless you have over 8Gb of RAM, or some serious video/3D rendering needs, then 32-bit is fine for everyday use.
<CyberTechX> ?what are you talkin about?
<Omoikane_> Dracnoc just want to keep my system the way it is.
<DracNoc> Omoikane_, i know what you mean, but if it that means reduced functionality of everyday functions, then what are you achieveing?
<nitr0ix> over 4gb you mean :)
<mr---t-> ok once again I have the kde mediamanager is not running error. last time I deleted dolphin and all was ok. Now I no longer have dolphin but the error has come back. when I try to restart the service I get unable to contact kded any one know of this?
<donavan> Is there anyway to turn off desktop mirroring KDE Display System Settings?
<DracNoc> nitr0ix, yeah, just realised that. did they get over the 3.4Gb "available" problem?
<slylias> if I have a 'linux driver' for my new wifi card, how can I use that to intall it on ubuntu?
<nitr0ix> no never would probably.. :)
<donavan> xrandr just locks up the X session
<nitr0ix> its 32bit system restriction Windows Linux all have it
<nitr0ix> but for windows i think they got some tweaks
<nitr0ix> only thing is not working in 64bit Kubuntu 8.10 is flash in Konqueror for some reason it does not ..
<nitr0ix> not working for me*
<DracNoc> nitr0ix, Linux can run 64-bit just fine, but vendors seems to have a problem developing software to back it up.
<donavan> nitr0ix: you can use over 3G of memory on 32bit hardware -- PAE
<favro> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nitr0ix> yup i know that but KDE+Firefox mmm not best choise :)
<DracNoc> ok, hands up if you're using Intel64?
<nitr0ix> *keeeps hand down xD"
<donavan> DracNoc: not willingly
<batcoder-7> DracNoc: GIMP is great 100 percent, but in the real world of editing it doesn't hold a candle to photoshop
<Edgar> what advantages have KDE over GNOME?
<DracNoc> batcoder-7, matter of opinion... I does what I need to to do.
<nitr0ix> mmm dunno edgar...really depends on taste ;)
<Edgar> ok, but KDE, it is faster or lighter?
<donavan> Edgar: Gnome works with deal head
<nitr0ix> dont think its lighter but mmm for me yeah its faster then gnome
<DracNoc> Edgar, KDE used to beat Gnome with customisation, but KDE4 needs to mature to offer the flexibility of KDE3.
<batcoder-7> DracNoc: more then opinion ;) one has millions dollars going into it, gimp is great for just having 2 active developers, photoshop has so many more effects and things of that nature that are very hard to replicate, more tools, etc
<nitr0ix> Tabula rasa + Kubuntu 8.10 amd64 = no more windows partitions xD
<lucax> does anyone know how to get full support for firefox?
<DracNoc> batcoder-7, I don't disagree, but GIMP does everything I need it to do. There's no point in investing $$$ in stuff I don't need.
<batcoder-7> sure yea
<batcoder-7> gimp can do alot its good, just a bit more basic
<tacosarecool> Hello
<DracNoc> hello tacosarecool
<tacosarecool> How do I make my graphics card work properly
<tacosarecool> I'm on x300
<nitr0ix> mmm i think adobe wants tooo much for photoshop...when were using windows prices forced me to use unholly torrents xD
<DracNoc> tacosarecool, is that ATI?
<tacosarecool> yes
<tacosarecool> I probably should just get a new graphics power supply and proccessor
<batcoder-7> nitr0ix: photoshop elements or whatever has pretty much all the features of photoshop and is cheap
<nitr0ix> still not worth paying for them
<tacosarecool> By the holidays my parents would buy me one of those things and I could buy the 2 things
<nitr0ix> tooo many bugs..
<nitr0ix> slow bug fixes
<batcoder-7> nitr0ix: they have to charge so much becasue so many people pirate ;)
<nitr0ix> all hail piracy!
<nitr0ix> lol charching more does not stop piracy ;)
<batcoder-7> makes up for alot of lost profits for them i guess
<tacosarecool> Anyone else's card laggy?
<nitr0ix> well dont think any user gonna buy PS for home use...but for bussiness yup..maybe
<batcoder-7> nitr0ix: business use is where they make there money
<nitr0ix> 99% of their money come from there lols
<batcoder-7> no
<nitr0ix> yeah
<batcoder-7> 99.9999
<nitr0ix> lols
<nitr0ix> xD
<batcoder-7> i wish gimp had mroe developers
<nitr0ix> mmm is gimp opensource?
<batcoder-7> btw you ever check out Krita ?
<batcoder-7> yea
<batcoder-7> gimp and krita are both open source
<batcoder-7> the only thing that can somehwat stand next to photoshop
<nitr0ix> mmm statistics show that opensource gets fixed 70% faster then comercial software
<nitr0ix> its like 1000 dev's around the world better then 10 in same place
<DracNoc> tacosarecool, that's an old card, you really need to consider an upgrade.
<tacosarecool> I'll turn off desktop effects for now
<nitr0ix> have you seen windows 7 screenshots lately? xD
<tacosarecool> But linux is meant to run on old hardware
<tacosarecool> should
<nitr0ix> mmmm try Xubuntu
<nitr0ix> should run on old rig
<DracNoc> tacosarecool, you're running Desktop Effects on an X300 *applauds*. Yeah, turn them off!
<guest_> hi room, is there a way to find out which version of flashplayer kubuntu is using???
<nitr0ix> lets make Clan in TR called AllMightyTux?!?!? xD
<DracNoc> tacosarecool, Desktop Effects is a new toy for newer machines. Linux can run on old hardware, but with limit prettiness...
<nitr0ix> 8.10 has flash 10 in repos i think
<tacosarecool> Thanks
<tacosarecool> I like installing flash 10 manually because flock can't use flash otherwise
<guest_> I meant currently installed
<nitr0ix> why you need to know that?/
<nitr0ix> xD
<guest_> to know which one is working correctly on this os
<nitr0ix> for me in 8.10 flash does not work in Konqueror...using seamonkey :(
<nitr0ix> but in seamonkey work perfectly :)
<DracNoc> ok. i've got to get some sleep... Things to see and people to do 'n' all that. Remember, no matter what you do, no matter what you install, you'll always be there and it will always be your own fault. :)
<tacosarecool> nitr0ix just install flash manually
<nitr0ix> mmmm you mean they made flash for amd64? :)
<favro> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<nitr0ix> lols...those are bots?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is it possible to show CPU usage in the taskbar or show an alert if the CPU stays at 100% for a while?
<nitr0ix> youtube.com/nitr0ix ;)
<nitr0ix> TR on linux showoff video
<brent__> Hi all!  anyone got time to help a extreme newbie?  I somehow deleted the KDE toolbar in Kubuntu 8.10??
<brent__> I know, I know.....I shouldn't drink and learn a new OS
<CoJaBo-Eee> brent__: Sometimes it comes back after logging back in, otherwise I think you can add it back through widgets.
<brent__> I tried rebooting, never thought I seen it in widgets, but will re-check, thanks!
<CoJaBo-Eee> brent__: It is the Task Manager one, IIRC.
<brent__> SWEET, thanks alot, I feel kinda stooopid
<brent__> that got me going for sure!
<CoJaBo-Eee> np
<guest_> How is it that on my root user flash has an 'md5sum mismatch' while in my other user flash works fine?
<brent__> this is by far a nicer OS than any version of windows or mac I've used, jsut gotta get the hang of things!
<CoJaBo-Eee> Yes, it took me a while too to figure some things out lol
<brent__> but I'm dead in the middle of a learning curve, so I'm sure you all will be seeing alot of me!
<brent__> thanks again for the help, good night all!
<CoJaBo-Eee> It can take a while to get used to things, but Ive found I like most of it way better than Windows
<donavan> ps
<donavan> whoops, kvm.. :D
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<whistler108> http://www.unsere-nackte-pyjamaparty.net/?id=9557644
<donavan> anyone with thoughts on this:  http://rafb.net/p/ztHPZe46.html
<condon> How do I get kdm backthe gnome login screen sucks
<donavan> s/login screen//
<tacosarecool> How come I got to kdesudo alsa force-reload for flash sound to work
<condon> how do I get KDM back?
<alesan> hi a guy the other day told me how to install kde3.5 on ubunut 8.10
<alesan> now I've lost the link :( do you remember it?
<Tekhne> i upgraded to the latest/greatest 8.10 and now the systray doesn't seem to show the auto update app. i'm not sure what that application was called. the wiki's are in maintenance and google isn't being much help. what app do i need to setup?
#kubuntu 2008-11-07
<tacosarecool> Tek
<tacosarecool> The update icon is a gear
<Dragnslcr> I believe it's called update-notifier-kde
<Tekhne> tacosarecool: hmm, no gear in my systray
<Tekhne> Dragnslcr: okay, checking my packages...
<Dragnslcr> Check your process list to see if it's running
<jtisme> Tekhne, execute  qdbus | grep -i update  to see if it is running
<Tekhne> Dragnslcr: okay, update-notifier-kde installed
<Tekhne> Dragnslcr: `ps -ef | grep update` returns nothing
<Tekhne> jtisme: `qdbus|grep -i update` returns nothing
<condon> where do I choose my login program?
<Tekhne> well, i found an "update manager" from the kde start menu
<Tekhne> but it doesn't seem to go into the background
<Tekhne> and run automatically
<Tekhne> hmm, i wonder if my path is affecting this
<Tekhne> i have another version of python installed in /usr/local
<Tekhne> maybe at startup, the update manager dies because it find the wrong python
<Tekhne> hmm
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is it possible to show CPU usage in the taskbar or show an alert if the CPU stays at 100% for a while?
<Tekhne> well, i'll try to fix this again another time
<Tekhne> thanks for the help
<demo_> Hey
<demo_> How do I detect a new dislay on KDE 4.1 ?
<demo_> display?
<tukko> hello, i just installed kubuntu 8.10, is there something like a quicklauncher / a way to add applications to the panel?
<Rioting_pacifist> can anybody recomend a good rpg thats finished, i played through alot kqlives only to find the story simply wasnt finished
<condon> tukko, right click and add to panel (from menu)
<tukko> condon: aaaaah thanks!
<Rioting_pacifist> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<condon> Certainly.
<tukko> another question - kcontrol seems to be missing. how do i setup colors for kde3 apps (like konversation)?
<demo_> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Rioting_pacifist> i dont think thats what hes looking for, erm ive not really played around with kde4 yet but can you not install kcontrol and then change the qt3 settings?
<tukko> Rioting_pacifist: well if there where a kcontrol in the repositories i would. 8.10 just dropped everything :(
<Dragnslcr> KDE4 only uses System Settings now
<tukko> Dragnslcr: this will not change my kde3 settings.......
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I know
<nejode> ...I think that the no inclusion of kcontrol is a big mistake
<JontheEchidna> kcontrol was never ported to KDE4, it's not a matter of it not being included
<tukko> JontheEchidna: not including kcontrol for kde3 is a big mistake....
<nejode> still, all those little no-go's all sum up to a big dissapointment
 * tukko will probably switch back to 8.04 ....
 * nejode hasn't even upgraded
<MadneX> the widget of twitter  crash every time i open with 8.10 is that happend to everyone here too?
<tukko> i mean - i had plasma crash in like 10 minutes using it....
<delilaz> hello all, anyone know which version of flashplayer dapper drake started out with?
<Alan_Lockwood> Hi. Does someone know how to get preview of mi image files on Dolphin? Im using Kubuntu 8.10.
 * tukko has yet to spot an advantage of kde4 over kde3 from an end-user perspective.. :(
<al3x-admin> Hi all. I have a problem. I have a WiFi in my hose, 1 PC (mine, Kubuntu 8.10 x64) and 1 laptop (Vista, x64). Network works fine in my PC while the laptop is off, but when I start up the laptop, it "takes" all the WiFi, and my conexion goes almoust done. I mean, while the laptop is off I have 75% streight, and when the laptop is on I get only 10%. What could be?
<asmith_> It's pretty!  ..... slow.
<JontheEchidna> Alan_Lockwood: you can either hit the Preview button in the toolbar or View -> Panels -> information
<Alan_Lockwood> Oh! The Preview Buttom. Thank you.
<nejode> al3x-admin: man, that's the first time I've heard that... it "steals" al the wi-fi!!
<al3x-admin> nejode: yes! it "steals" it. I swear!
<al3x-admin> "swear" is the right word?
<lavacano201014> al3x-admin: Not to be rude or anything, but you have Wi-Fi in your HOSE? I envy you. Websurfing while you garden...
<al3x-admin> jejeje =) Yeah
<nejode> ...wow, maybe that's a job for "GhostBusters" lol!
<al3x-admin> The thing is that if I dont find a solution soon, I'll drop the laptop throo the window xD!
<nejode> or CSI Las Vegas
<tukko> i ain't afraid of no packages!
<al3x-admin> Is there some "hack" or something to make Kubuntu "steal" wifi like Vista on that laptop ?
<al3x-admin> Or some "hack" to make Vista not to steal all the wifi
<delilaz> does anyone know which version of flashplayer dapper-drake started with?
<nejode> al3x-admin: if you had a bandwith drop because of many machines conected I can understand
<tukko> delilaz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> !info flashplugin-nonfree dapper
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<nitr0ix> did anyone tryed fallout 3 with wine?
<genii> delilaz: See above
<tukko> al3x-admin: maybe run tcpdump or wireshark to see if some crazy program uses up all bandwidth
<al3x-admin> nejode: But its just that f****** laptop. No more machines.
<al3x-admin> Wireshark? man wireshark?
<tukko> sudo apt-get install wireshark  :-)
<genii> nitr0ix: See the !appdb factoid
<nejode> al3x-admin: stange man... really weird
<tukko> (wireshark is gui, tcpdump is terminal)
<al3x-admin> Ok, I'm installing it now  (thanks god laptop is off now)
<al3x-admin> Ok, installed =). I'll have a look ;)
<delilaz> genii: thanks much :)
<genii> delilaz: You're welcome
 * tukko still searches for a justification to use kde4/kubuntu 8.10 :(
<al3x-admin> Ok, I started it and I started monitoring the wlan0 interface and I get a lot of things. Now what? What should I search for ?
<tukko> al3x-admin: well.. erm.. look for something suspicious :)
<tukko> like exit all programs that are not relevant and you should basically see no traffic at all..
<nejode> tukko: I like to play around with KDE4, but no use it on my work machines
<tukko> if not - something is wrong..
<tukko> nejode: i have the same impression...
<nejode> ...and that legacy video card dropout is relly killing me :-(
<alesan> nejode, you better do that :) KDE4 has a long way before being usable in a production environment
<tukko> nejode: that's why i find it strange 8.10 does not include kde3 at all...
<al3x-admin> Offtopic tukko&nejode: I use KDE4.1.3 and its usable =)
<al3x-admin> I mean, I do all the things that I want, without problems
<alesan> al3x-admin, *usable* ok, but would you base your daily job on it?
<alesan> that is why I switched to gnome. me, that I have used KDE since 0.9...
<al3x-admin> I dont have any other OS's or environments, so... ¿yes?
<tukko> al3x-admin: but i can't see anything it does *better* than kde3... and *usable* is a very loose term..
<nejode> ..Ive got 1 Gforce4, 1 MX-400, 1 ati X300 and a integrated X200... none are supported in 8.10
<al3x-admin> yeah, more apps are still on QT3
<al3x-admin> but someday... :)
<al3x-admin> Ok, I have been watchiing wireshark for 3 minutes with all apps closed, and I steel see a lot of things/traffic
<al3x-admin> Now what?
<nejode> Opensuse and mandriva give you the option to install KDE3
<nejode> Arch too
<tukko> al3x-admin: not really sure. try to narrow down where the connections go and so on.. a bit "intuition"..
<asmith_> I remember the 8.10 release notes talked about how to keep 3.5
<asmith_> I remember wrong apparently
<nejode> well, I'm staying with hardy until KDE4.2 (january???) and I can buy motherboards and graphic cards... ;-(
<jtisme> has anyone figured out how to 'save multiple desktop konsole sessions' between invocatoins of kde
<jtisme> 'save session' does not work
<al3x-admin> Destination "HonHairPr_56:8e:1c" and a list of IP's
<al3x-admin> Protocol "TCP" & "LLC"
<nitr0ix> boom
<tukko> is there a way to get two rows of tasks in the task manager?
<Dragnslcr> I wish there was
<tukko> another tick on the "switch back to 8.04" list :(
<ign0ramus> hey all... trying to backup my music to (NTFS) external HDD... but it keeps failing on any non-standard characters (like the umlauts in 'Husker Du').  Is there a way to force this, or at least a way to skip over these instead of just stopping the whole process?
<foormea> hi
<mrksbrd> what command will tell me the url to my printer, i need top reconfig it
<tukko> ign0ramus: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#locale
<foormea> i don't understand how to 'resize my workspace by clicking the upper right thinggy', so that i could have different workspaces
<ign0ramus> tukko: checking link... tia
<ign0ramus> tukko: ok, so how do i set ntfs-3g binary to setuid-root?
<ign0ramus> tukko: the article explains that this should allow the special characters, but I'm a bit stymied on how to enable this feature on ntfs-3g
<ign0ramus> I'm guessing ' chmod 4755 /bin/ntfs-3g  ' would work, right?
<tukko> ign0ramus: hum, i don't think it has to do with setuid.
<tukko> ign0ramus: it's the locale=XXXX that is wrong...
<ign0ramus> tukko: i read the part about special characters, too, but it doesn't say how to configure it... it just says that it is capable of it...
<ign0ramus> tukko: and i'm assuming this is an ntfs-3g issue, as i can copy/paste any of the offending files elsewhere on the internal HDD
<tukko> ign0ramus: try to  sudo mount -o remount,locale=en_US.UTF-8 /your/mount/point
<tukko> (or the proper locale it is in..)
<ign0ramus> tukko: my mount point being ' media:\sdb1 ' where the HDD is located?
<ign0ramus> and yes, 'en' would be proper
<tukko> should be /media/sdb1 then
<ign0ramus> tukko: "mount: can't find /media/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<tukko> mh
<tukko> "sudo mount" without options should tell you the mount point
<ign0ramus> ! /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk ...... so "/media/disk" ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tukko> yeah, looks like
<ign0ramus> worth a shot :)
<nejode> plain "mount" should say what's mounted and where
<ign0ramus> tukko: still fails on japanese characters :/
<ign0ramus> nejode: i can't copy files with special characters to ntfs HDD... any ideas?
<tukko> on source or target? ;)
<tukko> like when reading or when writing?#
<foormea> ign0ramus: by letting the install mount my ntfs drive automatically, it would mount it with certain options and chinese support would work like a charm on ntfs
<foormea> but i don't use ntfs any more though :| sorry
<ign0ramus> foormea: no, it mounts automatically, but no love for umlauts and asian characters :(
<nejode> ign0ramus: this is my fstab (and I work in spanish)>UUID=BC14CBF414CBB026 /media/winxp    ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46,utf8 0       1
<foormea> ah. if you know what options to use then add it to fstab using uuid or label?
<ign0ramus> foormea: that i could do, only i have no idea what would allow non-utf8 characters... that's kind of the issue :)
<writher> Anyone know if it is possible to increase the icon size in dolphin past the normal maximum amount under Dolphin Prefs ->View Modes -> Icons Tab -> Change Icon and Preview Size...
<foormea> ign0ramus: ohh okay sorry i didn't know it was about NON-utf8... i'm not sure then. i've had problems with chinese and couldn't really fix them. never really tried though :D
<writher> I am on a 30" Display with large resolution and even the largest setting is suboptimal for icon preview size
<ign0ramus> Now, if I formatted the external to ext3, I could probably transfer easily, but will I be able to transfer to my Windows box?
<foormea> using the ifs driver?
<ign0ramus> foormea: i don't understand... I'm just saying format HDD to ext3, copy files, and then transfer those files to Windows box from external.  Do I need to utilize the ifs driver?
<foormea> if i get your problem right, you want to copy your japanese files to your usb drive, then copy these files from usb drive to a windows box
<foormea> it you're using ext3, you'll need ifs driver under windows to read the ext2/3
<nejode> foormea: not if he is using linux to copy the files
<foormea> yeah
<foormea> how about network transfer?
<foormea> may save trouble
<chrisruls00> I'm trying to install a plasmoid called "I hate the cashew", but the cmake command keeps giving me an error!
<joe__> i was woundering, has anyone heard of jaguar os???
<chrisruls00> It can't find a file called FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<joe__> a friend of mine told me about it and i would like to know where to get it  ^_^  can anyone help me out???
<joe__> i was woundering, has anyone heard of jaguar os?
<joe__> a friend of mine told me about it and i would like to know where to get it  ^_^  can anyone help me out???
<nejode> uhhmmm...sound like a MacOS
<genii> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<genii> joe__: I imagine your local Apple dealer may sell it to you :)
<joe__> yeah i know that's the thing though i don't know anything about mac's
<joe__> cuz i heard from a friend of mine that it was made by hacker's and only hacker's would be able to get into the system, is that true???
<joe__> i DO NOT want it, but i was just woundering if the os is true
<genii> joe__: No idea, this is the Kubuntu support, not MacOS
<joe__> i now
<joe__> know*
<delilaz> anyone know why when a diff user tries to read a memory card it the pc won
<delilaz> won't accept it? I already gave the other user admin power...
<genii> joe__: Why not ask in channel ##apple
<joe__> ok fine i thought that u guy's would be able to help me out but i'll ask them then
<genii> joe__: Thanks, and good luck
<joe__> sure thing, thnx  ^_^
<genii> delilaz: Maybe they are not in the plugdev group
<chrisruls00> Can anyone tell me how to install plasmoids in 8.10?
<delilaz> genii: cool  I'll go change that right now :)
<delilaz> well I hope that does it, would be an easy fix to the other problem lol
<ign0ramus> nejode | foormea : ok, i've unmounted the external, formatted as ext2 with gparted, files are copying happily :)
<ign0ramus> nejode | foormea: so now will my Windows box be able to read the external?
<foormea> ign0ramus: your windows box is running windows yeah?
<ign0ramus> foormea: um, yes ?
<foormea> or you're planning to boot using a livecd or you have a linux installed on your windows box?
<foormea> okay
<foormea> then
<foormea> ifs drive is your friend
<ign0ramus> foormea: so i have to install the ifs driver on the Windows box, and then XP will be able to read ext2?
<joe__> what's a really good os that is almost anti-hackable???
<ign0ramus> if it weren't for cell phone syncing and MS Exchange, i wouldn't use it at all
<foormea> ign0ramus: yeah. just run the install program of ifs drive. you don't even have to reboot
<nejode> ign0ramus: worked with ext2 and not ext3???
<foormea> just go to control panel and assign a drive letter
<ign0ramus> nejode: yep... 17gb copied so far :)
<joe__> what's a really good os that is almost anti-hackable???
<ign0ramus> joe__: there is no such thing.
<solid_liq> joe__: Linux ;)
<foormea> joe__: openbsd
<solid_liq> joe__: yeah, openbsd is the closest
<nejode> ign0ramus: well, today is the day
<ign0ramus> nejode: i tried ext2 first because I figured Windows would have an easier time with a legacy filesystem
<solid_liq> joe__: but a properly configured Linux distro with SELinux is pretty close
<foormea> ign0ramus: ext3 is readable by ext2 drivers
<joe__> what about ubuntu???
<foormea> if ext2 is readable, so is ext3
<ign0ramus> foormea: but for Windows to be able to read it, i figured there would be more support for the older filesystem
<foormea> so you can safely use ext3
<solid_liq> ign0ramus: there's a driver for windows to allow windows to read ext3 partitions
<ign0ramus> foormea: unless you mean under ifs
<foormea> ign0ramus: nah ext3 is backward compatible with ext2
<ign0ramus> !ifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifs
<solid_liq> and ext4 is backwards compatible with ext3 and ext2
<ign0ramus> foormea: i know, but what does that have to do with Windows being able to read it?
<foormea> ign0ramus: yes because it is made forit
<ign0ramus> foormea: ok, i see what you're saying now :)
<foormea> it doesn't matter on the OS you're using
<foormea> oops. doesn't matter WHAT OS you're using
<foormea> sorry, bad english :|
<solid_liq> ign0ramus: and you want to use ext3 not ext2, because ext3's journaling gives you much better protection against filesystem corruption
<joe__> then how do i config my ubuntu from hacker's than but i still wanna be on the net do'n stuff, can anyone help me out???
<foormea> joe__: don't do anything. that will do
<jtisme> lol
<solid_liq> joe__: oh, for a desktop, not a server?
<ign0ramus> solid_liq: this was a bit of an experiment... I just wanted to copy music from my Linux lappy to the ol' Windows box... I'll probably wipe it and format it ext3 after this is done :)
<joe__> yes, for my desktop
<joe__> ^_^
<solid_liq> joe__: just don't run samba, and you're fine.  Make sure also that  PermitRootLogin  in /etc/ssh/sshd_config is set to  no
<ign0ramus> joe__: I think you are too worried about hackers.  If they want something, they will get it.  Just be a smart user.
<joe__> what's samba? ok how do i set it to no?  u got it
<solid_liq> joe__: other than that, you can always use NoScript in Firefox (an extension you can download for it)
<joe__> ^_^
<lucax> anyone know how to enable direct rendering for just one user?
<joe__> how do i do noscript in firefox???
<solid_liq> joe__: edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and you'll see by all the other settings around it how to set it to no.  it's easy
<benjamin__> go to the add on site and isntall it
<foormea> ah and why not use TOR also to browse the internet?
<lucax> any one know how to enable direct rendering for just one user?
<foormea> come on. being careful is one thing, being paranoid is another
<ign0ramus> foormea: ok, almost done here... do i want the IFS drive to be my primary (C:) Windows drive?
<solid_liq> joe__: samba is the program which lets windows computers on the network talk to your computer like it's a windows computer (see files on it, etc, through network neighborhood).  it's not 100% secure because it has to obey microsoft's design so that windows computers can talk to it, but microsoft is terrible when it comes to security, so they're protocol is insecure by its design
<foormea> i don't thnk you could do that as C: should already be used by your system drive
<jtisme> lucax, so i can get educated what is  'direct rendering' please
<ign0ramus> foormea: that was the default setting, but I can easily change it...
<foormea> ign0ramus: it shouldn't work even if you can pick C:
<lucax> jtisme: hardware acceleration
<joe__> oh ok, i didn't know that untill now, thnx  ^_^
<ign0ramus> foormea: actually, it won't let me change it :/
<jtisme> lucax, ahh thanks
<solid_liq> *their
<foormea> ign0ramus: cannot change? mh try rebooting then. from my experience, it happens sometimes that it doesn't work straight away after install
<lucax> i just want to enable one user to use the 3d effects, i dont want the first one that logs in to have them
<joe__> i'm gonna do that thing /etc/ssh/sshd_config and set all to no
<joe__> ok?
<foormea> joe__: should already be to no
<foormea> plus
<foormea> ubuntu has no root user by default
<joe__> well they r not
<ign0ramus> foormea: rebooting
<jtisme> no root pw does have a root user
<joe__> so i'm gonna do all of them to no
<foormea> so unless you add one, it won't make a difference
<foormea> oh? okay sorry :)
<foormea> yeah that's true
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone else had problems with knotify crashing every time it tries to play a sound? The backtrace ends in phonon, so I assume that's the problem
<joe__> i'm gonna show u what i do have in
<joe__> # This is the ssh client system-wide configuration file.  See
<joe__> # ssh_config(5) for more information.  This file provides defaults for
<joe__> # users, and the values can be changed in per-user configuration files
<joe__> # or on the command line.
<jtisme> joe__, i would only set root login to no  setting others to no will cause problems
<jtisme> setting everything to no that is
<joe__> i'm srry for that
<joe__> i didn't know it was gonna do that
<joe__> yeah i know i'm an idot
<joe__> i'm srry
<batcoder-7> i mgiht have to install a windows partition
<roobix> hi there.. i had a great hardy kubuntu setup.. and ive just fresh installed (with a new hdd) intrepid and i have 2 hardware problems. First my wireless (ath) is detected by iwconfig but network manager wont show any networks. and second my intel 945 graphics are glitchy.. i get a flash of corruption every 10 seconds or so. anyone aware of these issues?
<jtisme> just prevent root login if it makes you feel more secure
<ign0ramus> foormea: hmmm... (after reboot) http://img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=99644166dy9.png
<jtisme> roobix believe the 2nd item is a known problem check launchpad
<ign0ramus> roobix: for the network issue, you may want to try wicd... seems to 'just work' for most folks
<foormea> ign0ramus: is there nothing down the list?
<joe__> so what should i put to no then???
<ign0ramus> foormea: you're seeing what I'm seeing... and there are no options to change anything
<joe__> in the ssh_config file???
<foormea> ign0ramus: i have no idea, sorry
<ign0ramus> foormea: np, thanks for the help so far.
<foormea> np
<ign0ramus> foormea: i guess i could always stick a livecd in the ol Windows box, and copy files to the HDD that way, right?
<foormea> yeah
<joe__> what should i put to no in the ssh_config file???
<foormea> but it's weird that the ifs is not working
<ign0ramus> foormea: well, i haven't got to test it yet, but it's strange that it defaulted to C: - i just kept it at the default during install
<jtisme> joe__, PermitRootLogin
<jtisme> to no
<foormea> no no
<foormea> your C: here in the ifs menu is your normal C system drive
<lucax> is it possible to let konqueror use webs fonts instead of its own fonts configuration?
<joe__> i don't see it in my ssh_config file
<jtisme> joe__, but PermitRootLogin should default to no
<jtisme> sshd_config joe
<joe__> oh ok i was in the wrong file
<joe__> lol
<joe__> i'm an f'n idot
<joe__> lol
<jtisme> no u ar not
<jtisme> just made a mistake
<joe__> where is it located sshd_config?
<jtisme> /etc/ssh
<joe__> yeah i know i do that alot
<roobix> ign0ramus: i have a suspicion that this flicker on my screen is related to display hotplugging.. can i disable that somehow?
<joe__> i'm try'n to get better at linux and i just keep gett'n bad at it
<joe__> lol
<jtisme> me too
<ign0ramus> roobix: try using the vesa driver
<jtisme> about every 2 minutes
<joe__> there's a problem
<jtisme> which is
<joe__> i only have moduli file and ssh_config file NOTHING else i see in the folder?
<jtisme> then the ssh deamon is not loaded
<joe__> how do i load it?
<jtisme> apt-get install sshd...
<jtisme> let me see
<jtisme> apt-get install openssh-server
<jtisme> sudo first
<joe__> got it
<joe__> and it's installing
<ign0ramus> roobix: does it still flicker after restarting X?
<joe__> now what will it do again?
<joe__> lol
<jtisme> it will allow incoming ssh requests
<joe__> got it
<joe__> when it's done what else?
<ign0ramus> going out for scotch.  thanks everyone.
<jtisme> just check sshd_config for the PermitRootLogin and make sure it is set to no
<joe__> have fun
<joe__> got it should i put anything else to no?
<binMonkey> hey, guys.
<jtisme> joe__, no leave the rest as is until you understand more about sshd
<x_link> Hi.
<joe__> got it
<x_link> Do I need to install any codecs for audacious?
<binMonkey> update-notifier is hogging up my cpu.  does anyone else have this problem?
<joe__> it wont let me
<joe__> he document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/ssh/sshd_config.
<joe__> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<joe__> that's what it tell's me
<joe__> wtf
<nejode> "sudo"
<x_link> Anybody?
<joe__> i did
<joe__> i'll do it again
<lucax> how do i let konqueror use webs font?
<lucax> it always uses sans
<joe__> i did and still nothing
<joe__> wtf
<BluesKaj> x_link: not sure, what are you planning to play on it ?
<binMonkey> x_link: do you mean other than the w32 codecs?
<x_link> Just playing some .mp3
<x_link> Nothing happens when I open a mp3 with it.
<joe__> help, please???
<joe__> how can i get it so that i can config sshd_config???
<BluesKaj> x_link: install libxine1-ffmpeg
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> I will try it now.
<jtisme> joe__, what is the problem
<x_link> BluesKaj: Nix, nothing happens.
<joe__> i am trying to have PermitRootLogin say no instead of yes and it wont let me in sshd_config, can anyone help me out?
<jtisme> what editor r u using
<joe__> kate
<joe__> i think
<jtisme> from the gui
<roobix> ign0|afk: yes.. it flickers all the time
<joe__> i don't know
<jtisme> joe__, kate from the gui
<joe__> ok then yes
<jtisme> joe__, i always work in Konsole mode so dont know how to tell kate to start under su control from gui
<joe__> how do i do that?
<scribbles> sudo kate
<joe__> in the termainal?
<scribbles> yea
<jtisme> true but he has to be in a konsole window first right
<joe__> ok hold up a sec
<joe__> it worked
<joe__> should i put anything else to no???
<jtisme> joe__, no not at present
<joe__> got it, thnx for the help ^_^
<scribbles> Why is there a \n \l at the end of the default /etc/issue?
<_2> newline linefeed
<scribbles> so next line, then what does linefeed do?
<pteague> i'm not sure this is a good thing & i'm afraid to reboot my computer - http://pastebin.com/d2f306b3f
<_2> scribbles man getty says that it will read \n as        n      Insert the nodename of the machine, also known as the  hostname.
<_2> scribbles and \l as          l      Insert the name of the current tty line.
<scribbles> ahh
<desendeasi> hi
<desendeasi> pls help me
<_2> scribbles man pages are an amazing thing.
<fat32VSntfs> hey I tried to fromat my HD as NTFS & it seems to crash & completely shut down my system!!, does kubuntu not support this format? should I use fat32? even tho I hear it's slower = )
<benjamin__> fat32VSntfs use ext3
<desendeasi> i didnt install my ati driver pls help me
<_2> fat32VSntfs for what ?
<_2> fat32VSntfs use an ms filesystem for what ?
<desendeasi> ????
<desendeasi> pls
<fat32VSntfs> I just thought I'd get faster performance with kubuntu useing NTFS than fat32
<desendeasi> i have ati mobility readon hd 2400
<desendeasi> pls help me
<huydq-vietnam> Hi all !
<huydq-vietnam> Hi , everybody
<huydq-vietnam> I install ubuntu server 8.10
<_2> fat32VSntfs we are still not communicating.    using that format for what ?    what are you going to store there ?
<desendeasi> me. too
<huydq-vietnam> and intalling successfully
<huydq-vietnam> but
<huydq-vietnam> When i remove CD-ROm UNBUNTUSERVER  to reboot system
<desendeasi> pls help me
<fat32VSntfs> I'm just formating my entire HD & want to know what to use fat16?,  fat32?
<desendeasi> pufffffff
<benjamin__> you need to tell us what you plan on storing on the drive
<_2> fat32VSntfs if you can't answer my question, i can't answer yours.
<huydq-vietnam> i have no MENU boot choice !
<benjamin__> for instance, if you are going to isntall kubuntu, then you need to do things like have a swap partition
<desendeasi> help help help help help help help help help help help
<benjamin__> we need information
<huydq-vietnam> And can not boot hdd ,
<huydq-vietnam> Please help me 1
<benjamin__> desendeasi: did you try instaling it from adept?
<jtisme> !please
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jtisme> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<desendeasi> benyes
<desendeasi> yes
<desendeasi> but didint it
<benjamin__> huh?
<fat32VSntfs> I'm installing kubuntu to use for anything, music files, software programs, etc..
<_2> benjamin__ swap partition is not "required"   a filesystem with permissions and ownership bits is.
<benjamin__> ah
<pteague> fat32VSntfs: if you're installing kubuntu on it, use ext3... don't use the ms crap filesystems
<_2> fat32VSntfs you can't use either ntfs nor fat
<huydq-vietnam> And i have input cd-rom UNBUNTUserver to boot from CDrom , and choice boot from HDD
<_2> fat32VSntfs see my post to benjamin__ ^  you have to have a real filesystem
<desendeasi> benjamin
<desendeasi> pls help me
<desendeasi> benjamin_
<fat32VSntfs> umm ok where's your post?
<_2> fat32VSntfs use something like ext2, ext3, rieserfs, nfs, or any other unix supporting filesystem
<benjamin__> desendeasi: did you install the drivers?
<desendeasi> no i couldnt
<ptl> choose XFS! :D
<benjamin__> okay, why not?
<desendeasi> i dont konow
<desendeasi> i m new for linux
<desendeasi> i install kubuntu 8.10
<benjamin__> well did it give you some sort of error message when it didn't install?
<desendeasi> but ati driver not dont install
<desendeasi> yes
<benjamin__> okay, what did it say?
<desendeasi> this driver is 2d but your card 3d
<benjamin__> huh?
<desendeasi> it say this
<_2> !grub > huydq-vietnam
<ubottu> huydq-vietnam, please see my private message
<desendeasi> benjamin__ you konow ati mobility readon hd 2400 driver?
<benjamin__> specifically, no
<desendeasi> what can i do?
<_2> !ati > desendeasi
<ubottu> desendeasi, please see my private message
<desendeasi> ok ubottu
<desendeasi> pls wait
<legodude> so, I just installed 8.10 swimmingly
<legodude> now when I boot off my disk, X fails to load
<legodude> "no screens found"
<_2> !nv
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<marco_> how do I procede to configure kubuntu to lock the screen before suspending to RAM?
<legodude> sorry, should have been more clear
<legodude> after bootup, I installed the nv driver, 177
<legodude> then after restarted, I got that error
<_2> i bet there are bug reports all over launchpad dot net about that
<legodude> ooh, digital output problems
<legodude> strange, because I just did a similar install on a similar computer
<legodude> and had no problems
<ptl> how do I prevent gconfd-2, gvfsd, evolution-data-server and other gnome crap from autoloading when I start KDE?
<marco_> can I make kubuntu to lock the screen before suspending to ram?
<_2> ptl kcontrol used to provide a methood of configuring startup proccesses
<marco_> my computer sucessfully suspends to ram, but I wish it could ask for my password before letting anyone use the computer freely
<_2> marco_ i'm sure it can be done.   i'm not sure how.
<mamefan> In KDE3 krdc would close when I ended an RDP session.  Now in KDE 4 it stays open.  Is there some way I can have it automatically close when the remote session ends?
<ptl> _2: I have added some kill $(...) script on autostart but this is not elegant.
<ptl> _2: let me check on 'system settings' from KDE...
<marco_> _2: seems like it's that way for many things in this OS though :-(, but thanks
<mamefan> In KDE3 krdc would close when I ended an RDP session.  Now in KDE 4 it stays open.  Is there some way I can have it automatically close when the remote session ends?
<_2> marco_ yeah well it must be the off season around here.  i'm  a console guy  and running dapper    so trying to help kde users, using ibex is like a kindergarden teacher trying to teach an after grad physics class      i'm just not really qualified for ti.
<_2> it
<_2> don't know where all the "real" help is.
<neptunepink> hellos, I'm having a NIC problem. It's showing up in /dev and everything, but it doesn't do any kind of networking. dhclient doesn't work... what to do?
<_2> neptunepink what's it connected to ?
<neptunepink> An ethernet cable. And then a router.
<neptunepink> ^^ -> _2
<_2> neptunepink lights work on the router ?
<FrozenFire> Hi all, I've just installed Kubuntu Intrepid a few days ago. I've kept completely up-to-date with updates. For some reason, FireFox, Adept, and Ubuntu itself keeps crashing. FireFox crashes constantly, every few minutes. Adept crashes randomly without warning. Ubuntu itself just crashed when Adept was fetching package lists. There are never any crash reports offered. Any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<neptunepink> _2: Yes, a very solid green light on both ends.
<_2> i'm thinking maybe poor connection, or wrong port if the router supports both streight and cross over cat5
<neptunepink> Of course, I'm reaaaalllllly out of date, I think, so maybe I should just burn it. :/
<neptunepink> !liveusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<_2> FrozenFire log files in /var/log/  might help.
<FrozenFire> _2, There are many log files. Can you suggest a specific one?
<_2> neptunepink one other question, does the router suport dynamic ip's ?
<_2> FrozenFire X* sys* k*
<neptunepink> _2: Yeah. I guess. Hmm. ^M Other issue: I've got kubuntu-kde4-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso, and when I boot off of that, it dumps me to busybox.
<_2> neptunepink that will be because it can't find it's butt with both hands...  err i mean can't find the rootfs device to mount   probably looking for the cd/dvd drive and not seeing anything there
<_2> neptunepink you can manually mount the propper fs from the busybox shell and continue    if you know how.
<neptunepink> I have some skill with a blade^wcommand line. But soon as I get the FS mounted, what would I run?
<_2> neptunepink this router,  does it have firmware?    switch?    or is it just a broadcast router ?
<neptunepink> Firmware? Yes. It's a linksys wireless-G thingie. And it's worked very happily before. It is the computer that is new.
<_2> neptunepink you would just exit the busybox.   init will take over.
<neptunepink> Ah, okay then.
<_2> neptunepink jsut mount "probably the casperfs" on /root and exit
<benbloom> k quick partition question: if I want to format my second SATA drive to just be a storage point. should I create an extended partition with an ext3 filesystem on it? how do I make it mount automatically? I'm using gparted (unless someone has a better solution)
<_2> benbloom the question about partitions is only answerable by you.  it's totally choice.   i don't even use a partition just an fs on the disk.  but that is unhandy to most.   as to how to get it to automount,  put a line in your fstab.
<msl__> benbloom: There is no need to make it an extended partition.
<msl__> You will need a line such as '/dev/sdb1  /media/stuff    ext3    relatime  0       2'  in your /etc/fstab
<_2> msl__ true and as i said, it wont hurt anything either.  it's all choice.
<benbloom> msl__: gparted gives me two choices 1) extended 2) primary
<msl__> If there will only be one partition, you may as well make it primary...
<_2> benbloom that's because gparted is a partition editor
<benbloom> ok. Last time I tried that I ended up breaking grub. I thought it was making the part a primary that did that \
<_2> which is best primary or extended?   which is best xfs or ext3?   which is best vim or emacs?   which is best twm or gnome?     it's all about personal preferance.
<edju> I repartitioned the disk, and somehow got the parts in the wrong order - it's sda1, 3 then 2.  Doesn't seem to affect anything, but is there a way to reorder them, non-destructively?
<benbloom> ok. i thought having 2 primary drives confused boot loader
<_2> edju yeah. but dont
<_2> benbloom no.  it doesn't.
<msl> benbloom: Why partitioning, you can have 4 primary partitions per drive, or 3 primary partitions and n extended partitions.
<_2> benbloom having too many primary partitions on one disk will confuse grub tho
<edju> _2, why not?
<_2> edju more trouble than it's worth
<_2> msl actually you can have more than four primary   but most bios can't deal with it.  and linux doesn't like it.   but it's still possable.
<benbloom> I was thinking about setting up a / a /home/benbloom/ and a /home/benbloom/media i have 2 SATAs (320, 750) and one USB2.0(500) want to make it so I can back up all data on seperate drives
<writher> Anyone know if it is possible to increase the icon size in dolphin past the normal maximum amount under Dolphin Prefs ->View Modes -> Icons Tab -> Change Icon and Preview Size...I am on a 30" Display with large resolution and even the largest setting is suboptimal for icon preview size
<_2> benbloom i would sujest clipping benbloom/ from the second one.   just make it /home  you might want to add other users
<_2> writher reduce the rez ?   ;/     not what you wanted i know.
<_2> i don't understand why developers always seem to make every thing look nice on their 96" try-polar flat screen, and forget that for the rest of us everything will be to small to see.
<_2> heh. "sujest"  super user make joke   :)))
<MrInternet> What are the SATA cd-drives supposed to be called in /dev?
<_2> scd#  or possably hd?
<_2> look for scd0
<_2> MrInternet  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/13418
<mot_> is it at all possible to use kde 3.5.10 in kubuntu 8.10?
<mot_> i mean i know the devs tweaked something, but, it's not possible is it?
<_2> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mot_> wtf?
<condon> Is there a way to opacify konsole?  Not necessarily no background, just like 50%?
<_2> mot_ i don't see why not.
<condon> without plugins I mean
<mot_> _2 well, i installed kde 3 but it simply doesn't show up in kdm
<mot_> i don't know what the devs changed or what has been changed to "block" access to 3.5.x i was wondering if anybody knew off-hand
<condon> When I drag it around sometimes it goes half opacity until I click on it, is there a way to get this effect on purpose?
<QContinueum> it's my understanding that 3.5 does not work in 8.10
<jtisme> mot_ i have seen several posts on google that say you can but that is the extent of my knowledge
<scribbles> Why would "ssh-keygen -i -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys" cause "uudecode failed."
<harry__> Hi I need some help adding a couple of ntfs partions into fstab
<mot_> harry__,
<mot_> /dev/sdXX       /MOUNT_PATH        ntfs-3g         defaults,rw 0 0
<harry__> ahh ntfs-3g thanks for that ^-^. Have a nice day
<_2> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<binMonkey> mot_: did you just do that from memory?
<mot_> nope i'm drunk i copied it from /etc/fstab
<mot_> normally though, i can tell you that the syntax in /etc/fstab is DEVICE PATH TYPE OPTIONS
<binMonkey> dang.  i was going to plus one you.
<mot_> if you look at fstab or mtab it's pretty easy to figure out how to mount stuff if you look at what other stuff already has entries
<mot_> oh you can plus one me. c'mon now i did that whilst drunk :P
<binMonkey> i feel like such a child.  :(
<mot_> i mean, i do know the syntax, i just wanted to make sure i was right.
<binMonkey> +1 for the answer
<scribbles> _2: I just need to add the -t rsa flag to it?
<binMonkey> +25 for drunken ircing.
<MrInternet> _2: I can't find casper. There's a casper.log and .var, and a script called casper.
<mot_> i gave blood today AND knocked back a six-pack, shit you should +1 me just for that alone.
<condon> +1
<binMonkey> +1
<magi> hello
<magi> I have a problem on compiz. It cannot find XGL
<magi> can anyone help me?
<condon> I'll +10 you if you tell me if there's a way to give my konsole transparency
<mot_> hmm, how can i figure out what the newest kernel in the 8.04 repos is?
<binMonkey> isn't it in konsole profiles?
<stdin> mot_: see what version linux-image-generic depends on
<condon> text size, smoth fonts, color of text, but little else I can find int here
<mot_> the only thing stopping me from going back to 8.04 is the fact that i need at least 2.26.x+ to use my wifi
<binMonkey> condon: sorry.  i was thinking of yakuake.
<mot_> stdin, can i do that from within 8.10 per chance?
<binMonkey> try yakuake.  it's cool.
<stdin> !info linux-image-generic hardy
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.21.23 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<stdin> so 2.6.24-21
<mot_> :( not recent enough
<scribbles> "ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys" should this take longer than 30 seconds?
<binMonkey> condon: go back to profiles, new profile, option for transparency.
<binMonkey> condon: sliding scale for transparency.
<condon> Ah...thanks man
<stdin> scribbles: it's probably asking you for input, look at ~/.ssh/authorized_keys and see if anything unusual is at the end
<stdin> scribbles: "ssh-keygen -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -t rsa" then "ssh-copy-id localhost" would be easier IMO
<stlewis> Is there anyone that might have any insight in to why an atheros wireless card would be utterly undetected on a fresh install of 8.10?
<scribbles> stdin: yea its trying to generate a new pair
<scribbles> stdin: all I want to do is append the id_rsa key I just generated to the blank authorized_keys file I just created
<mot_> hmm i wonder if any 3.5.10 distros contain 2.6.26+
<mot_> !info linux-image-generic jaunty
<ubottu> jaunty is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<stdin> scribbles: then just "cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys"
<stdin> jaunty is not really opened yet
<jtisme> i need to write a  .desktop  startup file can anyone point me to that type of info
<stdin> jtisme: you need to write one by hand?
<stdin> or just need to create one?
<jtisme> stdin, i need to create one and place the app on a particular desktop
<jtisme> in other words i need to know how to tell the .desktop file  geometry= x,y,H,D
<stdin> I don't think the desktop file can contain that type of information
<jtisme> oh, too bad
<jtisme> i hate starting up apps and having to move them to another desktop
<stdin> KWin can take care of that though, from Advanced -> Special Application Settings
<stdin> (from right-clicking the title bar)
<jtisme> ok let me look
<condon> in terminal, how do I navigate to directories with multiple words in their name?
<stdin> condon: easiest way is to use the <TAB> key
<jtisme> stdin yes looks promising thanks
<stdin> but you need to bash-slash the spaces
<stdin> "cd /home/me/some\ dir/"
<stdin> or quote it 'cd "/home/me/some dir"'
<condon> awesome, thank you
<jtisme> stdin that did it thanks
<stdin> np :)
<jtisme> stdin lots of folks are bitterly complaining about kde4 but it is the changes they are complaining about there is a learning curve but what the heck
<stdin> people never like change
<stdin> especially when it's with something they are comfortable with
<jtisme> yes i was a little surprised as my first experience w kde4 was 8.10 about a week ago but i am learning and i like it
<legodude> I wish there was a good intro guide to kde4
<jtisme> legodude, i suspect with it changing so much at this time a  good intro would be difficult it is just too massive
<legodude> is the rate of change still that high?
<jtisme> i suspect there are still a lot of changes in the works
<stlewis> Besides its fun to hose your desktop a few times trying to learn it :D
<legodude> anyone have experience with two nvidia cards?
<jtisme> actually the brain shrinks overtime if it does not learn new things
<legodude> any advice for nvidia driver not finding any monitors?
<scribbles> Oct 31 18:49:34 stephen-desktop su[6084]: Successful su for nobody by root <--- should this line be in my auth.log?
<justinforasec> Hi everyone, can someone help me with Wubi?
<justinforasec> afiestas?
<condon> OK, have a little issue
<condon> I clicked something (possibly a right click) a day or two ago, completely forgot what I'd done, and have no idea how I did it, but now in google, when searching google images, there are no images, just text/img data (320 x 320 - 18k - jpg)
<condon> Any idea how to get the image preview back?
<condon> no one know anything about this?
<QContinueum> which browser?
<dig> Can I ask a bash question here?
<condon> QContinuem...first off, sweet name :) secondly, Firefox
<condon> 3.0.3 in Intrepid
<dig> hi, I have this: find -name .wget-list -execdir download.bash ';' -----> It complains that it cannot find download.bash
<binMonkey> condon: check page style in ff under view menu.
<ptl> dig: well, that's because you don't have a directory download.bash directly below where you are.
<condon> All I have is "No Style" and "Basic Page Style" - Basic is selected and under No Style I lose all formatting, no images, you can barely tell it's a web page
<binMonkey> condon: sorry.  that's all i have.
<condon> Gonna just try to reinstall firefox
<condon> is there a 'reinstall' feature in apt-get that might keep my favorites intact?
<condon> anyone know?
<dig> ptl: interesting, even I move to the directory, which has the download.bash. It still complains no such file or dir. btw, the command is based on http://www.linux.com/articles/59457
<knoob> anyone feeling helpful tonight?
<condon> I always feel helpful, I just rarely am
<knoob> ok well
<knoob> you can give it a shot
<knoob> i have a grub error on boot
<condon> 42
<knoob> and dunno how to fix it
<knoob> 17 and 21
<knoob> 21 if my external hd is plugged in
<knoob> 17 if not
<knoob> either way i cant boot anything
<knoob> kubuntu xp or vista
<knoob> all i can do is run off of the live cd, which i am right now
<condon> hm...yeah, that's WAY beyond my sorry arse.
<knoob> no prob
<knoob> ill just chill on here
<condon> sorry man, hopefully someone more useful is around
<condon> I usually just ask the question once every 15 minutes, usually get great help within an hour :)
<knoob> nice
<aparedes> knoob: go to a terminal. type sudo grub   then type find /boot/grub/stage1 after that it should give you the hd partition your grub is located in
<condon> sometimes less than an hour :)
<aparedes> after that type root (hd0,0) or what ever you get
<condon> Don't suppose you know what would cause me to lose preview images in google (images section)?  Removed firefox and reinstalled, still gone.
<knoob> ok i can do the from the live cd?
<aparedes> after that type setup (hd0) or what other hd you are using and that should do the trick
<aparedes> yeah that is where you should do it
<binMonkey> condon: backup your ~/.mozilla file before you reinstall.
<condon> ok...maybe I didn't uninstall it enough.  I have my bookmarks in place
<binMonkey> are you sure basic page is checked?
<knoob> it says error 15 file not found
<condon> Yep, it's checked.
<condon> the only other setting I see leaves the page looking horribly discombobulated
<aparedes> knoob: what about find /grub/stage1
<knoob> same :(
<binMonkey> ok.  move  your ~./mozilla/bookmarks.html, aptitude remove --purge firefox, reinstall ff, add the bookmarks.html into .mozilla.
<binMonkey> and before you reinstall make delete whatever ./mozilla file you have in ~.
<knoob> Error 15: File not found
<condon> is there a way to remove a directory and it's contents at once?
<binMonkey> yes, but don't unless your sure.
<alesan> condon, rm -r directory_name or using konqueror, delete it with the shift key pressed
<condon> thank you.  And thank you for the warning as well.
<binMonkey> sorry.  i didn't mean to sound like a jerk.
<condon> Oh no, not at all
<alesan> in the case you delete something you didn't want to, what I usually do is to turn off the machine by unplugging the cord, booting with a livecd and "grep"-ing /dev/sdaX for the content of some files I remember.
<condon> I understand how devistating arbitrarily deleting directories can be
<alesan> this will only work for text-based files.
<binMonkey> alesan: what is the sdaX part?  like "grep /dev/sda/mp3s" or something like that?
<alesan> no
<alesan> /dev/sda1 if sda1 is the partition you have deleted files from
<alesan> you won't have any visibility or directories at this level.
<binMonkey> ok.  i think i get it.
<alesan> by grepping /dev/sda1 you are having a look at the raw partition
<condon> ok, I'm doing something horribly wrong or god hates me.  I sudo aptitude remove --purge firefox, it says done done done done done, no packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed, done done so on and so on
<alesan> no directory structure, nothing, the files may be fragmented
<condon> and it's still there.
<binMonkey> alesan: oooooook.  i get it.
<alesan> condon, why don't you use adept?
<condon> doing that now.
<condon> Do I need to restart for it to 'take hold' or should I be able to turn around and install from scratch?
<binMonkey> you shouldn't need restart.
<condon> now that it's removed, is it safe to remove the .mozilla folder from my home/user/ directory?
<condon> given I don't care about the bookmarks, settings, etc?
<binMonkey> yes.
<knoob> anyone know how to fix a grub error?
<knoob> from boot up
<knoob> error 17
<condon> beautiful, worked like a charm.  Thank you guys so much.
<ptl> knoob: dunno, I am afraid you'll have to try googling for it.
<knoob> aight
<kkathman_> so how is everyone finding the upgrade to ibex??
<condon> It's fun when I'm not reinstalling all the crap I screw up along the way :)
<knoob> is there any way to completely format my kubuntu partition and remove the grub loader?
<knoob> start fresh
<condon> I should think you should be able to
<condon> from a live-cd if nothing else
<knoob> i cant figure out how to
<condon> I had a good one a while back, but couldn't tell you for the life of me which it was, for stuff like that.  google 'live cd distros' and look for one that lets you actually alter the harddrive contents without installing (from the live gui session)
<condon> any of them should have tools for formatting
<condon> just have to know which partition you want formatted and know enough about the program to just do that one and not the whole drive.
<condon> out of my range (could do it if I absolutely had to, I'm sure, but would sweat balls through the whole process)
<ptl> kkathman: I found lots of bugs, but nevertheless Intrepid Ibex is nice. KDE 4.1 is amusing.
<kkathman> ptl ok
<kkathman> ptl I have a very stable 8.04 right now, but I do know its harder and harder to upgrade if you get too far behind
<kkathman> ptl also I have both kubuntu and ubuntu  (i.e. gnome and kde) on my install
<kkathman> I've know that aspect to sometimes have deleterious effects
<master_> Is kubuntu going to have an automatic update for openoffice 3, or should I just uninstall the kubuntu package and download/install openoffice 3 myself?
<Tonio> ciao raga
<Tonio> I am Italian
<Tonio> I want a server Italian
<master_> Tonio: We have a pizza named after you.
<master_> in the U.S.
<Tonio> XD
<HollowPoint> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<HollowPoint> master you may be better off doing just exactly that, I'm still on 8.04 and my Open Office installation is a manual one
<master_> HollowPoint: thanks.. downloading it now
<dwidmann__> Seeing as it seems to be a popular release, it *might* get a backport if we're lucky.
<HollowPoint> or possibly not
<TeslaTony> I have a Razer Lycosa keyboard, which has media controls. I have had the controls work before, but now they don't. Anyone know how to fix this?
<HollowPoint> is this since an upgrade Tesla?
<TeslaTony> 8.04 to 8.10
<TeslaTony> However, it never worked properly in KDE4 in 8.04, but it partially worked
<TeslaTony> Now? Kaput
<HollowPoint> yeah it's probably less to do with KDE4 and more to do with Xorg
<HollowPoint> 8.10 uses the absolute latest Xorg server, so you may find that the media keys will just start working after a few Adept updates but right now it may not have the appropriate drivers available for the new Xorg
<TeslaTony> That narrows things down
<thomas_> hello
<miresio> Hello everybody:)
<thomas_> lot of people in here... no one is saying much though haha
<miresio> yeah you are right
<TeslaTony> Yeah. We're so good, we've already solved everyones problems and have nothing left to do
<thomas_> haha, is anyone else having problems getting on kubuntuforums.net?
<miresio> thomas I have got
<vikku> ok heres one ... when i selec turn off from log off option ....system halts but doesnt power off ...anyting i need to fix ?
<thomas_> mine does that when i restart it
<thomas_> never reboots
<vikku> ok
<miresio> I downloaded kubuntu 8.10 and I burned but its very slow
<thomas_> heh, I cant get my graphics card to work
<miresio> I can not set my network
<thomas_> Is there some trick to installing kubuntu on a computer with 2 video cards in it?
<miresio> I havent got any idea
<thomas_> cause I cant get the restricted drivers to enable
<thomas_> and when I do get it enabled it screws up my Xserver thing and I cant get KDE to load... it just boots up the command line
<miresio> annisa hi
<ptl> a-ha... the sun is rising, cool
<dig> really
<dig> ptl: you don't sleep?
<HollowPoint> it set here about 2 hours ago
<ptl> dig: I do, in the morning and afternoon. I work on the night shift (midnight to 8 AM)
<ptl> where are you, HollowPoint?
<HollowPoint> NZ
<ptl> Cool. head lots of cool stuff about there.
<ptl> *Heard
<HollowPoint> none of its true
<ptl> lol... why not? Everybody says it's a country full of opportunities.
<HollowPoint> lmao, it would be if the people were open minded enough and the government weren't a nannying bunch of idiots that think everyone needs to be mollycoddled, then it might be
<ptl> Wow, that was deep... lol
<santiago> http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=j74szO-nXY8
 * vvlist-away is away: Gone away for now
<HollowPoint> not really, lol, we have constant adverts on the tv here about no smoking, no drinking, no gambling, the maximum speed limit in the entire country is 55 - 60 mph, cars can't sound too loud, cannot smack children when they're naughty, children aren't properly taught at school until they're 14 etc it's bloody stupid
<ptl> HollowPoint: agh, that sucks
<ptl> HollowPoint: my country - Brazil - is heading that way too. :(
<master_> ok--I just downloaded openoffice 3.0, unpacked it and it's a bunch of .deb packages... How can I install them all?
<master_> Obviously, they require some sort of order...  depend on eachother..
<master_> Or... should I just install the .tgz version to make it simpler?
<student__> tgz
<student__> cs
<zorglu_> q. if i upgrade my 8.04 into 8.10, will it switch to kde4 ?
<TheAncientGoat> Hey guys, after an update to 8.10 my DiNovo Edge keyboard stopped working, audio playback isn't up to scratch, xorg is being most despondent, and plasmoids has crashed on me..
<robin0800> zorglu_: yes
<zorglu_> robin0800: no way to prevent it ?
<robin0800> zorglu_: you could always uninstall it afterwards but how much of kde 3.5 will work with 8.10?
<TheAncientGoat> Might the kkeyboard errors be caused by me having to fix my xorg settings, or a the general update?
<zorglu_> hmmm
<robin0800> zorglu_: install ubuntu 8.10 no kde at all
<zorglu_> robin0800: im thinking about the possible alternatives... maybe kde4 is not that buggy and ugly... but i would need to spend more time to test that....
<zorglu_> robin0800: or i switch to gnome but i would need more time to see how to configure it properly
<zorglu_> robin0800: ok i simply dont update and postpone the resolution of this problem at 3month from now :)
<robin0800> zorglu_: you would still have kde 3.5 if you only upgrade!
<zorglu_> robin0800: ok thanks
<robin0800> zorglu_: three months kde 4.2 will be out
<zorglu_> robin0800: how buggy is kde4 at the moment ?
<robin0800> zorglu_: I think peoples milage varies but latest version is 4.1.3 which according to kde is mainly bug fixes
<zorglu_> robin0800: ok i think i will try kde4 in a brand new install in a VM. and see how usable it is
<zorglu_> robin0800: thanks for your time and information
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<carbono> spanish
<carbono> spanis?
<cassie> hello
<Tesssa> anyone help someone new to kubuntu and linux
<marek_> hi, what is the best tool to recover data from ext2 partition with bad superblock?
<TheAncientGoat> Tesssa: Just ask
<Tesssa> ok after trying ubuntu and it worked perfet i tried and installed kubuntu 8.10 and about every 20 seconds the screen of my flatscreen monitor blips of and on doesnt do it in ubuntu
<Tesssa>  i have a nvidia graphics card
<Tesssa>  ubuntu downloaded the correct nvidia driver for it kubuntu won't
<Tesssa> it tells me i have to find the nvidia-177 kernal source package,, why and wheere do i find it
<zeltak_> hi guys
<zeltak_> does anyone know how to make the laptop go into suspend when i close the lid in intrepid?
<Tesssa> excuse the typos
<TheAncientGoat> Try the package manager
<Tesssa> in kubuntu
<TheAncientGoat> Yep
<TheAncientGoat> Dan
<Tesssa> can't understand why ubuntu finds and installs it and kubuntu won't
<Tesssa> but will try and thanks
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<TheAncientGoat> Only 3 plasmoids under the kdelook autoinstaller?
<vlt> There's a more detailed err msg: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<vlt> Any idea?
<vlt> 0  Dir::State::lists=lists/ Config-Item: Dir::State::cdroms=cdroms.list Config-Item: Dir::State::userstatus=status.user Config-Item: Dir::State::status=/var/lib/dpkg/status Config-Item: Dir::Cache=var/cache/apt/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::archives=archives/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::srcpkgcache=srcpkgcache.bin Config-Item: Dir::Cache::pkgcache=pkgcache.bin Config [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<dxdemetriou> kde4 on intrepid is very slow on intel dual core 2GHz with 4GB ram
<mehrab> I have problem installing flashplugin, after downloading files, it says MDFsum is mismatched, why?
<SlimeyPete> because the download got corrupted?
<mehrab> SlimeyPete: I tried many times and always the same
<mehrab> SlimeyPete: didn't you have any problem?
<SlimeyPete> I've had no problem but then I am using 8.04
<lokai> what is the name of a compiz effects manager?
<sebr> what package do i need to reinstall if i totally fucked up plasma?
<edulix> hi
<raw> hey guys, after upgrading from 8.4 KDE Remix to 8.10 my KDE 4 System Settings manager shows up blank, no icons or menus, just a white window.  Has anyone else experienced this and figured out how to fix it?
<lokai> raw: KDE4 is really, really buggy
<TheAncientGoat> Amen to that
<edulix> I'm using intrepid, and network manager works, but it doesn't automatically connect to the available & configured wireless network of my house, I have to right click the NM icon and tell it to connect
<raw> lokai: it was working much better before I upgraded, and I've been using it since it's original release
<lokai> it shouldn't have been released -- I just spend about 10 hours fighting with it and I've given up -- I'm back to 8.04/kde3
<raw> lokai: yeh, I'm used to fighting with it though, I know the ins and outs of reloading the settings from scratch when things screw up and all of that, but this particular issue has something to do with the upgrade rather than being an actual kde 4 bug
<lokai> the middle mouse button (wheel button) is button2, correct?
<DaHopi> mmh im using kde4 since 8.04 in production environment.. i love it.. :)
<edulix> lokai: kde4 is not that buggy, works fine for me :P probably is a problem with your system or you're used to a concrete kde3 feature which kde4 doesn't have yet?
<raw> kde 4 is a glorified fluxbox right now, but it's usable
<lokai> edulix: lol. go google kde4 reviews and see if its just a problem on my side.
<tin> anyone using multiple desktops? does kicker show up on all of them?
<edulix> okey so does network managerautoconnect to available wireless networks for you?
<tin> on 3.5.10
<brady> hey, how do I go about configuring my Synaptics Touchpad in Kubuntu 8.10?
<DaHopi> tin: yeah 2 Desktops, Kicker on both sides
<raw> lokai: give an example of problems you were having with it?
<lokai> keybindings don't work
<edulix> lokai: if you were talking about KDE 4.0 I would agree that it was not very usable, but KDE 4.1 is a different beast
<raw> 4.0 was brutal
<lokai> whatever not worth arguing over.
<brady> I have tried installing packages that I used with ubuntu 7.10, to no avail
<lokai> the middle mouse button (wheel button) is button2, correct?
<robin0800> lokai: even 4.1.3 is now available mainly bug fixes
<lokai> I'm waiting for 5.
<lokai> the middle mouse button (wheel button) is button2, correct?
<raw> lokai: heard you the first 4 times, checking...
<robin0800> lokai: 4.2 in january
<lokai> thanks raw
<tin> damn, kicker's not following for me
<tin> weird
<brady> anyone?
<raw> lokai: it should be 2, but it might be considered button 3, and then up scroll is button 4 and down scroll is button 5
<lokai> thanks
<brady> ok, I got the configuration package installed for KSynaptics, however, I am having trouble with "SHMConfig" in xorg.conf
<brady> any ideas?
<brady> it apparently needs to be "on" but that string doesn't exist in the file
<TheAncientGoat> Any clue why kio_http is taking up 50% of my cpu time?
<raw> ah I see, I have a feeling that most of the kde4 issues are from still having the old *-kde4 packages, so to fix the systemsettings package you'd do apt-get remove systemsettings-kde4 && apt-get install systemsettings or something
<brady> raw, was that aimed at me?
<robin0800> brady: xorg.conf has beenmuch depreciated in 8.10 now only mouse and keyboard which it says may be configured elsware time to do some research
<brady> ok
<brady> I am fairly new at linux, I won't lie
<brady> is there anyway of viewing installed packages?
<raw> brady: no, I'm having problems with kde4 right now after an upgrade from hardy to ibex (8.4 - 8.10) and I think I've found what's causing the majority of the issues
<brady> Apparently I installed KSynaptics, but I cannot find it anywhere
<brady> raw: thanks for clarifying
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<robin0800> brady: don't worry this has thrown many experienced users
<vlt> There's a more detailed err msg: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<vlt> 0  Dir::State::lists=lists/ Config-Item: Dir::State::cdroms=cdroms.list Config-Item: Dir::State::userstatus=status.user Config-Item: Dir::State::status=/var/lib/dpkg/status Config-Item: Dir::Cache=var/cache/apt/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::archives=archives/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::srcpkgcache=srcpkgcache.bin Config-Item: Dir::Cache::pkgcache=pkgcache.bin Config [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<vlt> Any idea?
<brady> One thing I like about windows is that I can determine exactly what I have installed, here, it seems to be almost a mystery
<raw> brady: aptitude search '~i'
<raw> that'll list all installed packages
<raw> there will be a lot
<brady> oh ok
<raw> the package management system isn't as simple as what you'd find in windows, but it's much more powerful, you'll get used to it
<brady> ok, now, about this Ksynaptics package
<robin0800> right click on the launcher choose menue editor there are option to show hiden items and lost and found
<raw> do you need it installed or no?
<brady> it is installed, and apparently running
<raw> ok...
<brady> though I wouldnt know how to launch it, it isnt in KDE Control Center
<brady> or "System Settings" in 4.1
<brady> the error I get is related to the xorg.config file
<robin0800> brady: it may be hidden or lost
<raw> brady: try just pressing alt-f2 and then typing ksnaptics in to the run box
<brady> tried, and failed
<brady> nothing
<raw> try typing it in to a console
<raw> see what message is displayed after you try
<raw> aha... apt-get install kubuntu-desktop removes all of the old kde4 packages and installs the new ones
 * raw gives it a whirl
<brady> I get ksynaptics: command not found
<raw> brady of... try this then...
<raw> from commandline: find . / -name "*naptics*"
<raw> and then you're specifically looks for files located under bin directories
<brady> nothing
<raw> hmmm
<Jahman> hi
<brady> whats strange is that there is an icon in my "Task Manager" if you will of Ksynaptics
<raw> ohhhhhhhhhh
<brady> It appeared sometime after I installed the package
<raw> brady: ksynaptics is a control center plugin
<brady> ok
<raw> are you using kde3 or kde4?
<brady> 4.1
<raw> yeh, it's designed to work with kde3
<raw> so it won't work for you
<brady> so how should I uninstall it?
<raw> apt-get remove ksynaptics methinks
<raw> or whatever the package name is
<brady> any ideas of how I can control my touchpad in kde4 then? or did they remove that functionality, in which case it is stupid
<brady> I figure since I can use the touchpad, there is someway to control it
<Sarasvati> Hello
<raw> brady: what do you mean by "control"?
<brady> disable
<brady> on demand
<brady> I am sick of typing and accidentally clicking on stuff
<raw> oh, no, kde4 is still in fairly early stages, so functionality like that hasn't been included yet
<Sarasvati> Does anyone here know how to export a text document to a freemind document? Last time I dod it it was typing something in the Konsole, but I just forgot what..
<raw> they are focussing on polishing up the core features
<brady> so they release an unfinished product? brilliant...
<brady> it seems like such a basic thing too
<raw> I think they released it since it's fairly useable now, and this is the only real way to push support/development for it
<raw> if no one is using it then the development pace is much slower
<raw> since there's less testing/development work
<raw> brady: also, just to point out, that ksynaptics was a third party plugin, it wasn't actually released from the kde development team in the first place
<brady> ok, I am trying to remove it, but I am getting "Couth not open lock file"
<brady> Could*
<raw> generally when you get that message it means that something else is using aptitude
<raw> do you have it running somehow in another window or something?
<brady> no
<raw> ok, then do killall aptitude and try again
<brady> no process killed
<raw> and if that doesn't work then just delete the lock file that it's referencing
<Sarasvati> Guess nobody knows around here... or doesn't pay attention :P I'll try later
<brady> huh
<raw> Sarasvati: that's not a really common import/export
<arshad> HI saraswati from INdia
<raw> Sarasvati: you might want to try google some more?
<Sarasvati> Well I did it before, just forgot how to do it :)
<Sarasvati> I made a text document, and changed it to a mm-file in Konsole, but I forgot what I typed :P
<Sarasvati> No, in the Netherlands :P
<raw> brady it should show like a lock file, and the path to it, you need to delete that file by doing rm /path/to/file
<raw> brady: then aptitude should work again
<Sarasvati> Tried to google it, but couldn't find it there... I'm horrible when it comes to findinf stuff like that
<brady> what is aptitude btw?
<raw> brady: though, if you have the GUI based package manager open, that would cause issues too
<raw> brady: if you do, then close it
<brady> raw: I dont
<raw> brady: aptitude is the package manager.  When you type apt-get, apt stands for aptitude
<brady> I dont think I have aptitude, which is strange, it looks like I am using Adept
<raw> brady: can you paste the exact error you're getting?
<brady> sure
<raw> brady: Adept is just an interface for aptitude
<White_Pelican> will kde 4.1.3 be available for hardy?
<brady> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<brady> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Sarasvati> Ah shoot, still can't find it...
<raw> brady: close Adept so that it unlocks aptitude, then try that again
<brady> adept is not open
<raw> oh wait
<raw> are you root?
<brady> what does that mean?
<raw> it's the administrator account
<brady> yes?
<raw> try this...
<raw> at the commandline type in su
<raw> then your admin password
<raw> the one you set when you installed kubuntu
<brady> I get "unknown ID: <password>"
<raw> no no
<raw> just type su alone
<raw> and hit enter
<raw> then it'll prompt you for a password
<brady> ok
<brady> Authentication Failure
<White_Pelican> then he needs to type sudo before the command and then put in his user password
<raw> White_Pelican: he might not have sudo installed, and he might not be in the /etc/sudoers file
<raw> brady try typing sudo su
<raw> and see if it prompts for a password
<brady> yup
<brady> and now I am apparently ro
<brady> ot
<raw> good
<arshad> How d we use sudo -k
<arshad> ??????????//
<raw> now try that apt-get command again
<arshad> anyone can help me out
<brady> yup
<brady> worked
<brady> thanks my man
<raw> good
<raw> np
<brady> or woman
<brady> lol
<raw> nah, i'm a dude
<raw> :P
<raw> you can exit sudo mode and go back to regular user mode by typing exit
<brady> what exactly is sudo mode?
<raw> sudo is a utility that allows you to run a program as root
<raw> and "su" is the super user program that allows you to take on root privileges or the privileges of any account on the system
<raw> so by typing sudo su, we were essentially launching the super user app as root using sudo
<brady> oh ok
<raw> you can also use sudo just to run one command
<raw> like... you could have just done: sudo apt-get remove ksynaptics
<raw> and it would have just run that one command as root
<raw> where as sudo su gives you an actually commandline as root
<raw> actual*
<Machtin> hey guys, where to set my resolution?
<brady> there has to be some way to disable this damn touchpad
<raw> Machtin: you can either do it in the system settings app under "Display" or you might have to do it by manually modifying your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf file (which can be a bit complex if it's your first time editing the file)
<Machtin> ah, wonderful
<Machtin> thank you :)
<raw> np
<White_Pelican> what is LTS?
<arshad> BRADY   -   Ycan download a terminal for SU only from ADD/REMOVE
<NauarchLysander> White_Pelican: LTS = Long Term Support
<brady> anyway to install GCC in KDE 4.1?
<White_Pelican> I thought that's what it meant
<White_Pelican> is there LTS for Hardy?
<arshad> what d u say RAW
<arshad> ??????????????/
<brady> its apparently not in the repositories
<NauarchLysander> White_Pelican: Yes, Hardy Heron is a LTS version.
<White_Pelican> ty NauarchLysander
<arshad> in Applications ADD/REM
<NauarchLysander> White_Pelican: np
<White_Pelican> here's the question then, when will 4.1.3 be available for hardy? od open office 3 for that matter?
<White_Pelican> and*
<brady> GCC anyone?
<White_Pelican> can anyone answer my last question?
<halfvulcan> Is there anywhere a completely see-through (no haze) plasma theme?  I've googled til I can no more.  I like to SEE my wallpaper
<brady> once I get the binaries off of the GCC repository, how should I go about compiling and installing them? frankly, I dont know where to start
<raw> brady: try apt-get install gcc (not all apps actually show up in Adept, only the flashy ones, the rest need to be installed from commandline)
<brady> couldnt find package
<brady> I think it can only be gotten as a binary
<raw> sorry
<raw> apt-get install gcc-4.3
<raw> ummm, it's an aptitude package
<raw> "gcc" is
<raw> I'm staring at it right now
<raw> dolan__: aptitude search gcc
<raw> oops
<brady> Reading package lists... Done
<raw> do aptitude search gcc and see what you get
<brady> Building dependency tree
<brady> Reading state information... Done
<brady> gcc-4.3 is already the newest version.
<brady> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<brady>   libsynaptics0 libqt4-gui libnotify-bin xchat-common
<brady> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<brady> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<raw> then you already have gcc
<raw> type gcc at a commandline
<brady> where the hell is it?
<brady> no input files
<raw> yeh, then you have it
<raw> gcc is a commandline utility
<raw> you won't see it in your menu
<brady> are you serious?
<brady> ok
<brady> thanks
<raw> gcc is a compiler, yes
<brady> gotchya
<brady> I thought it had an editor as well
<raw> when in doubt just try typing the name of the program at a commandline, if you get any output other than "command not found" then it's already installed
<raw> brady: no, you use any regular text editor to do the coding, then you just run it through gcc to compile it
<brady> any good C++ programming environments/compilers, I am looking for essentially an alternative to visual studio
<brady> something that is sort of "all-in-one"
<raw> so you're looking for something where you can design the GUI visually then?
<brady> so I can quick compile and run to test right in the software
<brady> sure
<raw> I haven't really done any c++ coding linked to a GUI in Linux so I personally wouldn't know what to use
<raw> hunt around on google and see what you can find
<brady> this "Anjuta" looks promising
<raw> yeh, it does seem to fit the ticket
<raw> though that's for designing gtk based GUI elements
<brady> ok, I am looking at "Eclipse"
<raw> if you wanted to design QT based (which is the library that KDE uses) then you'd have to find something else
<brady> it only comes in a tarball file
<brady> can you walk me through installing?
<raw> ah, eclipse is IBM's baby hehe
<raw> installing eclipse?
<raw> you mean?
<brady> yeah
<brady> where should I extract, etc
<raw> simple: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<zeltak> hi guys, anyone using a wind laptop with intrepid?
<raw> :)
<brady> really?
<brady> huh
<raw> yeh
<raw> aptitude has tons of apps in it
<raw> or if you wanted to install anjuta: sudo apt-get install anjuta
<etfb> Can anyone remind me of the command to run an application with readline support.  As in: when you run SBCL (Lisp) by itself, the cursor keys just spit out escape codes; when you run it with a command like READLINEFOO sbcl it has history, line editing, etc.  What's the command?
<brady> Anjuta was available through Adept
<raw> yeh
<hannascott> Tjipp.
<raw> but like I said, Adept doesn't list all packages
<hannascott> Hello ... anyone feel like helping a gal out with her sound problem?
<brady> thats not annoying at all...
<raw> here's the command to use to see if aptitude has a package available or not: aptitude search packagename
<brady> oh ok
<raw> so you just do that and then apt-get install packagename if it's available
<raw> try to do all of your package management from the commandline, it's quicker and more powerful
<brady> that will take some getting used to
<raw> yup
 * hannascott sits down and looks around for help
<raw> then again I assume you're tech savvy since you obviously code a bit, so I'm sure you'll pick this stuff up quickly
 * makdaknife looks at hannascott and thinks she should tell us what her sound problem is
<brady> we'll see
 * raw holds his hands out at hannascott supplicantly, asking for information on what her problem is
<hannascott> makdaknife: Ah! finally. Yes. This is the problem. I was running a radio stream yesterday, when the sound got stuck in a loop.
<makdaknife> hannascott: is it still looping?
<SlimeyPete> hannascott: traditionally, on IRC, one doesn't ask whether anyone can help - one simply states the problem and then if any fellow users can help out they will :)
<hannascott> makdaknife: Tried to restart firefox, no avail, rebooted, and all of a sudden I don't seem to have any sound at all
<SlimeyPete> if you ask whether you can ask for help in an IRC channel you tend to get a slow response :)
<halfvulcan> Even after reboot?
<raw> hannascott: you're familliar with using the console I assume?
<hannascott> halfvulcan: even after reboot. The worst thing... now it seems like the system does not seem to have a sound card at all: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6123244#post6123244
<makdaknife> hannascott: hmmm okay... the first thing to check is to make sure that it is not muted (I know this sounds pretty obvious, but you'll be surprised how often this turns out to be the problem)
<SlimeyPete> hannascott: tried a cold boot?
<hannascott> makdaknife: Already checked the basics...
<raw> hannascott: have you checked the actual alsamixer settings?
<makdaknife> hannascott: so you have nothing when you `cat /proc/asound/cards`
<hannascott> lsmod gives no sign of any snd modules. Cannot start alsamixer, kmix, aumix. makdaknife: I don't even have an asound folder!
<SlimeyPete> some of the newer HDA cards are a bit odd, in that if the sound winds up muted by Windows or during boot then Linux won't be able to raise the volume very far even if it thinks it can
<raw> hannascott: sounds like alsa somehow got removed
<makdaknife> hannascott: crikey that sounds pretty severe
<hannascott> raw: I know... it's ... so weird. I have never encountered anything like it
<SlimeyPete> sound card firmware gone buggerup, perhaps?
<raw> hannascott: have you tried apt-get install alsa ?
<edulix> hi
<hannascott> The only difference between pre and post reinstall of alsa drivers was that before I reinstalled the drivers, I could still start up aumix even if it did not control sound, now I cannot even start up aumix
<SlimeyPete> edulix: hi
<raw> actually: at a console do: "sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp", see if you hear static from your speakers
<edulix> SlimeyPete: what's the usual behaviour of knetworkmanager in intrepid when it sees a known wireless network? auto-connect I suppose?
<hannascott> raw: I get access denied
<brady> anyway to arrange your desktop icons on a grid?
<hannascott> raw: to /dev/dsp
<SlimeyPete> edulix: I think so, yes. My intrepid box is out of action but I seem to remember that that was the case.
<raw> hannascott: ummm, you did type sudo before it and entered your password no?
<SlimeyPete> In fact I think it even does so if you already have a wired network connection, which is annoying
<hannascott> raw: yes of course :)
<raw> hannascott: you should have access as long as you're running it as root, hmmm
<edulix> SlimeyPete: ok so mine is misbehaving because it doesn't autoconnect.
<raw> hannascott: what happens if you type modprobe alsa as root?
<hannascott> raw: If I look at lspci -v I actually get "access denied" to the capabilitied of the audio device
<raw> hmmm
<raw> sounds like a udev problem maybe
<hannascott> raw: FATAL: module alsa not found
<raw> actually yeh, it won't actually be "alsa" just remembered that
<hannascott> raw: modprove snd<tab>?
<hannascott> s/modprove/modprobe
<raw> yeh
<hannascott> raw: snd-bt-sco
<raw> but I'm not sure which you'd probe to get all of them to load
<hannascott> raw: which is a bluetooth headset support something
<hannascott> raw: I only have that single one...
<hannascott> raw: usually there is a list
<raw> if you do "ls -al /dev | grep dsp" what do you see?
<hannascott> raw: nothing
<raw> hmmm
<raw> ok, well, here's the best thing to try...
<raw> do aptitude search alsa
<raw> then apt-get remove any alsa package you see
<raw> then do apt-get install alsa
<raw> I'm guessing some critical component of alsa somehow got blown away
<raw> so this is something to try
<raw> and if that doesn't work, it's possible that your soundcard is just screwed on a hardware level
<hannascott> raw: Thank you. I will try it. It's going to take a while tho... quite a lot of them.
<raw> yup
<hannascott> raw: The problem really arises if this actually works, because then I need to find out what blew the alsa part away, and which part, and how to avoid it.... it might be an actual bug
<raw> yeh
<raw> so you were streaming audio using what?
<raw> flash?
<hannascott> yeah
<raw> odd that that would have caused this
<raw> especially since you were running firefox as a regular user
<DennisBagley> anyone : i have upgraded my kubuntu hardy to ibex, this busted my nvidia module down to nv - which was expected - i then installed the nvidia beta drivers and all was well desk tops effect all working... then today i had an updte which i think included a dummy package or something for the new nvidia driver - and now in some apps such as openoffice the menus and tool tips are blank [other...
<DennisBagley> ...apps like firefox are fine so i presume it is one of wx, qt or gtk that i have teh problem with]... any ideas?
<raw> it sounds more like a hardware failure, to me, but I guess we'll see
<hannascott> raw: I will be back *arnold voice*
<raw> hehe
<raw> DennisBagley: no problems with the actual window borders or anything, just the menus?
<DennisBagley> hmm - 2 secs - will check
<DennisBagley> i did have a problem with no windows at first but i just binned ~/.compiz and ~/.kde*
<halfvulcan> so, no firewalls that let me block individual apps yet in linux.  Bummer.  And I'll answer the inevitable "why would..."  Windows games in wine and copying movies
<halfvulcan> movies could be home movies
<DennisBagley> raw : it is the text on the menu bar and the menus [file menu, edit menu etc] the icons are there, the text shows for a split second then goes
<raw> DennisBagley: yeh, haven't dealt with that particular one before, not sure
<DennisBagley> ok - will come back and say if i find the problem
<DennisBagley> thanks any hoo
<raw> np
<DennisBagley> as a helper  - do you happen to know which windowing/widget tool kit amarok  and open office use ? [gtk / wx / qt] ?
<raw> amarok uses QT
<raw> openoffice uses either GTK or QT
<raw> I think it supports both
<DennisBagley> would it default to qt on kde ?
<raw> it should, yeh
<DennisBagley> i think i need to go prod my qt setting then - thank again
<raw> np
<OpenSorce> I am a reviewer who writes for a well known online and print Linux publication. I review Linux Distributions purely for their usability by brand new users. I've been using Linux since the 90s and my distro of choice has always been Slackware. After reviewing it, I am now a Kubuntu 8.10 user. Well done, folks....well done :-)
<esperegu> anyone knows how to change size of partitions ( ihave lvm) on kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> OpenSorce: dont forget giving us links to your new review about kubuntu ;)
<OpenSorce> hehe....I got in trouble for that last cycle.....I will try to do that quietly
<Guest55127> hello
<Guest55127> everyone can helpme
<emilsedgh> !ask | Guest55127
<ubottu> Guest55127: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<utur> hello, which package contains the systemsettings module for selecting the theme? i use gnome and want to change the theme for kde4 apps...
<emilsedgh> esperegu: to resize partitions you have to install qtparted i guess
<OpenSorce> emilsedgh, I know a lot of of this is KDE 4.x.....but it's still completely awesome the way Kubuntu has completely embraced KDE like it has
<Guest55127> where i can download ubuntu me
<esperegu> emilsedgh: I installed gparted but it does not recognize the lvm partitions
<emilsedgh> Guest55127: from its own website?
<emilsedgh> esperegu: no idea sorry
<emilsedgh> OpenSorce: well, Kubuntu + KDE are gonna rock in the following years ;)
<OpenSorce> emilsedgh, I'd like to see a lot more plasmoids, themes, etc.......but yeah, tons of real potential here
<emilsedgh> OpenSorce: well, i use kde svn and there are many great plasmoids in playground branch which are not released yet, so yeah there are a lot of new stuff coming
<zeltak_> hi all, i could use some help with a silly issuse
<OpenSorce> Surfing the internet on a translucent Firefox, watching a movie and this chat window behind it on a desktop I easily set up just exactly like I wanted it......wow
<emilsedgh> shoot zeltak_
<zeltak_> i cant find a way to make the laptop close lid option to suspend, is it missing in intrepid or am i being stupid?
<zeltak_> (thx emilsedgh)
<zeltak_> im using kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.1.3
<OpenSorce> KDE and Kubuntu have stopped imitating Windows and finally surpassed it in the desktop arena
<emilsedgh> well, i dont have interpid, but try going to System Settings->Advanced, there might be a Power Management option there (im not sure though)
<OpenSorce> zeltak_, lemme look for you...one sec
<zeltak_> yeah checked that of course but nada, couldnt find anything
<zeltak_> thx
<hannascott> raw: Yaowza. I tried removing the libsdl1.2debian-alsa package, and it found a dependecy to phonon-backend-xine or gstreamer, and it says the phonon-backend package is damaged...
<OpenSorce> System Settings > Desktop > Power Control
<zeltak_> hold on checking
<OpenSorce> That's just the monitor though...
<raw> hannascott: ok, are you able to reinstall phonon?
<OpenSorce> not what you needed.....I'll keep looking
<zeltak_> thx opensorce
<emilsedgh> zeltak_: did you try guidance-power-manager?
<zeltak_> mmm is it installed by default or should i apt-get it?
<emilsedgh> there is a very nice power management tool for KDE4 called PowerDevil but thats gonna be in 4.2, so i think power management tool for interpid is still guidance-power-manager
<OpenSorce> Looks like the default backend is HAL...which is ok, must be a front-end somewhere...
<emilsedgh> zeltak_: should be installed by default
<zeltak_> k checking right now one sec
<emilsedgh> OpenSorce: frontend is that PowerDevil
<zeltak_> well i issued the guidance-power-manager in the command line and nothing happens let me check apt
<zeltak_> well i have the latest version but cant find any gui or a terminal way to issue a command to suspend when i close the lid
<emilsedgh> zeltak_: hm, what is the output of running it from command line?
<emilsedgh> zeltak_: there must be a little battery icon in your system tray...
<zeltak_> nada...there is no output
<zeltak_> yeah i guess thats the power manager thing but it has no option to suspend when lid is closed
<zeltak_> just manuall suspend
<emilsedgh> zeltak_: thats the guidance power manager, what are the options when you right click on it?
<zeltak_> just manuall suspend hibernate and cpu policy
<OpenSorce> zeltak_, kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3090521.0
<Walzmyn> Why do I keep finding the bluetooth app open in my sys. tray? I've never used it and I keep turning it off and telling it to not restart.
<zeltak_> mmm the link seems dead. can you post the link again opensource?
<zeltak_> wait, maybe its my connection
<OpenSorce> it doesn't seem to load......grrr
<zeltak_> yup ;-)
<zeltak_> is it a known issue or was that a solution :)
<hannascott> raw: I've never done it before, but I will sure try :)
<hannascott> raw: sorry. Got an urgent phone call
<raw> k
<OpenSorce> zeltak_, looks like "Solid" is what it's using....but I can't seem to find a frontend for it :-P
<zeltak_> heheh ok...thx for the effort man, i guess its a known issue and maybe they forgot to include something like that in kubuntu 8.10
<OpenSorce> odd....but yeah
<OpenSorce> crap....now I have to solve it or include it in my review :-(
<raw> zeltak_: KDE 4 probably just doesn't support it yet
<zeltak_> k gotcha
<OpenSorce> maybe not
<zeltak_> i guess ill wait for power devil in kde 4.2
<zeltak_> in anycase kubuntu rocks even without the option to suspend via closing the lid :)
<emilsedgh> you can do that by guidance-power-manager, you just cannot seem to find it
<zeltak_> mmm ok
<zeltak_> you mean there is an option like that ?
<zeltak_> (is it just me not being able to find it)
<emilsedgh> this is the KDE4's frontend: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/PowerDevil?content=85078
<zeltak_> awesome...just what i was looking for...:) i guess ill wait for kde 4.2...seems diffcult to install (i have Zero experience with compiling..)
<emilsedgh> zeltak_: there might be some packages for kubuntu, im searching
<zeltak_> thx guys... i really appriciate everyones help!
<OpenSorce> zeltak_, you *might* try installing "kpowersave"
<OpenSorce> It's in the package list and says it's a HAL front-end
<zeltak_> thx i actually did use it in hardy and it really messed up my suspend hibernate into non functiong...im very affraid to use it again since everything seems to work well now in intrepid
<OpenSorce> lol....understood
<zeltak_> :)
<emilsedgh> man, dialup sucks! there seems to be some info on this topic zeltak_: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097483
<OpenSorce> assuming many of my readers have lappies.....now I have to try it.....to see if it's working :-P
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<zeltak_> btw i pretty new to linux and dont know any programming but would be happy to contribute to kubuntu in any other way (wiki writing etc...) who/where should i go for that?
<ActionParsnip1> zeltak_: just write stuff and search engines will find you
<larsivi> my cdrom is gone :( where did it go?
<larsivi> or I guess it doesn't automount
<emilsedgh> zeltak_: well, there are many things you can do, i think there must be a package about that on kubuntu wiki
<zeltak_> ok ill check that out! thx again
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: sure it does, check your /etc/fstab matches the device that /dev/cdrom points to
<emilsedgh> larsivi: its not mounted? so try mounting by sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<emilsedgh> larsivi: but i think dolphin is able to list it automatically
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-07 09:44 /dev/cdrom -> scd0  - whereas /etc/fstab says /dev/scd0
<larsivi> if it matters
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: and does /etc/fstab contain a line with /dev/scd0 ?
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: yes
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: what does: file /dev/scd0
<ActionParsnip1> tell you?
<jobe> how do you auto mount a partition in 8.10? fstab doesnt seem to have the right entries for me to edit
<larsivi>  /dev/scd0: block special
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: ok so we know your system can see your cdrom and we now know what /dev it is
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: from fstab :   /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: is there a disk in the drive?
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: yes, I just put it in, and nothing happened
<zeltak_> OpenSorce, you mentioned your readers, you habe a blog? (im looking for good kubuntu/kde blogs)
<larsivi> (and I don't find anything in dolphin)
<jobe> zeltak: planetkde
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: try typing: sudo mount -a
<zeltak_> yeah subscribed to that its exellent thx!
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: nothing in particular seems to have happened
<emilsedgh> paste the output larsivi in pastebin
<larsivi> emilsedgh: there was no output
<jobe> nobody knows how to have a drive auto mount at boot then.
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: try: cd /mdeia/cdrom0; clear; ls
<ActionParsnip1> !fstab | jobe
<ubottu> jobe: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: it is empty
<larsivi> (note it is an audio cd)
<emilsedgh> ah
<waylandbill> when I dual boot with XP, I go into a timewarp. How do I tell kubuntu that my hardware clock is not UTC?
<jobe> actionparsnip1: on other distros I just edit the fstab entry for the drive, but theres only a few lines relating to cdroms in my kubuntu fstab, and if I add entries for existing drives itll no doubt mess everything up...?
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: ahhh, i think thats why it doesnt show (im unsure as I use gui stuff rarely)
<emilsedgh> larsivi: use programs like kscd to play it!
<emilsedgh> larsivi: kscd or amarok
<ActionParsnip1> jobe: no, you add lines for the stuff you want mounting at boot otr to automount for you
<ActionParsnip1> jobe: just make a copy of the original working one so you can roll back in live cd if you screw up
<jobe> actionparsnip1: hmm, well some of the partitions for mounting are fuse based, it'll be tricky I fear to figure out the right text
<ActionParsnip1> jobe: only one way to learn
<jobe> :)
<larsivi> emilsedgh: right - it works now at least, but there was not popup saying I had inserted a CD
<ActionParsnip1> jobe: you could write a howto if you are successful too ;)
<larsivi> anyway - thanks :)
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: its an audio cd, maybe you have supressed autorun (a good thingto do in my mind)
<Guest70676> hmm..
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: I didn't do it explicitly at least - it worked prior to the upgrade
<Guest70676> are there any easy GUI audio converters? need to convert a bunch of flacs to mp3
<ActionParsnip1> larsivi: id check it
<larsivi> ActionParsnip1: where? :)
<ActionParsnip1> !autorun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<emilsedgh> Guest70676: soundKonevrter
<ActionParsnip1> Guest70676: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412690
<webas> hi..why i always get this error? sorry-dolphin:
<webas> KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
<webas> empty
<webas> when i want to open .torrent file or any other.. but it opens and it works..
<ActionParsnip1> webas: i had this one, gimme a sec
<webas> ye its annoying because programs works, loads, but this error is lame :D thanks..
<bb__> Hi - Kontact crashes when I switch to the Task-Tab. See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68838/ - where can I get help?
<ActionParsnip1> webas: wanna know how simple it is (and weird)
<ActionParsnip1> webas: here's what fixed mine:
<ActionParsnip1> webas: Simply open up System Settings, hit the Advanced tab and select File Associations. Find "plain" under "text", highlight Kate and hit edit. In the Application tab, change the %U to %u in the command field, and it should work =)
<larsivi> bb__: you could try #kontact, but most likley you will have to file a bug
<ActionParsnip1> webas: no idea AT ALL why this fixes it but it made mine nice
<ActionParsnip1> webas: all better?
<bb__> larsivi: see if anyone can help there - thx
<webas> i will relaunch my torrent after 5mins..
<webas> and your problem fixing is really interesting way.. :D
<webas> im not even sure how can anyone find to change that letter there somewhere.. :D
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to install Kubuntu 8.10 but I get stuck at the partitioning step.  I get a dialog about scanning disks but it vanishes and leaves me at the keyboard layout step and the Forward and Back buttons disabled.
<ActionParsnip1> webas: no idea what it is, i websearched and found it. tied it and poof, no more error
<jobe> for my webcam I need the gspca driver. its in the kubuntu repos as source only. so that means i have to compile it myself, right? and that the package only downloads the source. if that is so, then were is the source downloaded to do you think? and why would someone package the source code only?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_: did you md5 check the downloaded iso and also check the cd for defects at first boot?
 * ActionParsnip1 calls bad disk
<ubuntu_> @ActionParsnip1 - The disk image appears to be correct. I'll reboot to check the CD.
<hannascott> raw: let's say the phonon installation didn't go well
<user5> ubuntu
<user5> what this mean?
<user5> how  can I install it ?
<user5> I dont know any thing about ubuntu or linux
<user5> I wana try it
<Reaper> Hi, I just downloaded Kubuntu live CD 8.10 today, this is my first use - my only concern is that I connect through PPPoe connection, and I didn't find that utility on Kubuntu so far. What to do? I want to first try it on the LIVE CD, then decide to install or not....
<darkshadow> any body here?
<darkshadow> im from latvia ?
<darkshadow> I dont know any thing about linux  I wana try it ?
<legodude> go for it darkshadow
<legodude> get a live cd
<legodude> have fun
<darkshadow> where I can get ? from store or somthing?
<legodude> kubuntu.com
<legodude> er
<darkshadow> I search store here no onehave ubuntu
<legodude> .org
<Reaper> legodude: can you read up and try to help me?
<darkshadow> oh  a web site
<darkshadow> this realy nice
<darkshadow> im 66 old
<ActionParsnip1> darkshadow: you need to download, check and burn the cd
<webas> ActionParsnip1 it still gives an error - a different one :D
<webas> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/ktorrent'
<ActionParsnip1> darkshadow: or get shippit to send you one (slow)
<darkshadow> I dont wana be  a slave for windows
<ActionParsnip1> webas: are you launching from some menu?
<webas> from folder directly :)
<Reaper>  Hi, I just downloaded Kubuntu live CD 8.10 today, this is my first use - my only concern is that I connect through PPPoe connection, and I didn't find that utility on Kubuntu so far. What to do? I want to first try it on the LIVE CD, then decide to install or not....
<ActionParsnip1> webas: so you are executing the binary yourself
<ActionParsnip1> webas: ?
<jtisme> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<darkshadow> binary = exe is that true
<larsivi> darkshadow: yes
<ActionParsnip1> darkshadow: exe is how windows names binarys
<legodude> Reaper:  I believe knetworkmanager will do it
<webas> binary files? :D i just open .torrent files
<ActionParsnip1> darkshadow: as it simply refuses to divorce itself from file extensions
<ActionParsnip1> webas: ahhh, ok
<Reaper> legodude: It only gives me the utility to connect through wired or wireless connection.
<darkshadow> .dll = .o
<ActionParsnip1> webas: whats the output of: which ktorrent
<darkshadow> oh I know somthing
<Reaper> legodude: No dsl option no nothing.
<webas> KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/ktorrent'
<webas> and before:
<legodude> Reaper: how does your dsl hook up to your computer?
<ActionParsnip1> webas: run the command in konsole and what does it say?
<Reaper> legodude: PPPoe connection, using a user name and a password that's it.
<webas> no thanks i wont run it in terminal..
<legodude> Reaper:  no, physically, how does the model interface with your pc?
<Reaper> legodude: the manager did recognize my eht1 USB lan.
<webas> its enough.. :) i have no dexterity for this brainpain :D
<Reaper> legodude: Wired.
<legodude> what kind of wire
<ActionParsnip1> webas: it simply tells us what binary gets ran when you type ktorrent in terminal
<legodude> usb?
<legodude> ethernet?
<ActionParsnip1> webas: i think you need a symlink to it and your message will go
<Reaper> legodude: Cable wire. Not through phone line, it's from a certain provider.
<Reaper> legodude: ? never seen a USB LAN device?
<darkshadow> always use trminal insted  of gui in open source case gui didnt provide complete functionlty or bugy
<ActionParsnip1> Reaper: they are awful and god slow
<legodude> Reaper: I'm asking how does it connect
<legodude> most are via ethernet or usb
<webas> well good luck.. nah its pain in the a.. all this terminal stuff :D i want to relax a bit.. i will ask this question next time..then i will get bored of those errors again :D
<larsivi> Reaper: try pppoeconf from the command line?
<ActionParsnip1> fine, its his error
<Reaper> ActionParsnip1: I know, but I can do nothing in the utility to connect on my laptop and my PC at the same time while having this blockage, the fucking mac address.
<Reaper> larsivi: I did, says no command or such...
<Reaper> oh btw, I use ubuntu, and it works just fine.
<ubuntu_> @ActionParsip1 - The disk is fine but I get the same error
<ActionParsnip1> Reaper: change youor mac address ;)
<Reaper> ActionParsnip1: I did try that, but I was facing a problem heh....
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntu_: hmm, you could try booting with acpi off and no dma
<Reaper> ActionParsnip1: Anyway, the issue is that how to connection through a PPPoe connection on Kubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip1> ive not used pppoe
<Reaper> I've found a page that helps.
<Reaper> But my question is, does the LIVE CD install the application?
<Reaper> or I must install first....then do that command.
<nilesh> i have upgraded to kubuntu8.10 and now my lan and wifi arenot working please help..
<faileas> nilesh: what kinda lan and wifi?
<nilesh> and can installing ubuntu 8.10 over kubuntu solve the issue
<nilesh> my college lan and wifi
<ubuntu_> @ActionParsip1 - And how would I do that?
<nilesh> it has both DHCP and static
<nilesh> REaper: any idea how can i get my internet back
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Viincent> ciao a tutti
<Reaper> nilesh: I'm trying first to configure mine. lol
<nilesh> ActionParsnip: After installing kubuntu8.10 my lan and wifi is not working .. can you help with that
<robin0800> nilesh: knetwork manager in internet settings name misnomer
<nilesh> REaper: ok
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve this problem with `aptitude update`? "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]"
<nilesh> so do send me the solution once you are through..
<vlt> There's a more detailed err msg: Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<vlt> 0  Dir::State::lists=lists/ Config-Item: Dir::State::cdroms=cdroms.list Config-Item: Dir::State::userstatus=status.user Config-Item: Dir::State::status=/var/lib/dpkg/status Config-Item: Dir::Cache=var/cache/apt/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::archives=archives/ Config-Item: Dir::Cache::srcpkgcache=srcpkgcache.bin Config-Item: Dir::Cache::pkgcache=pkgcache.bin Config [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<vlt> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> vlt: try sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install sudo apt-get update
<Reaper> nilesh: I'm on Ubuntu, and it's all fine through a PPPoe, but I wanted to give a try for Kubuntu...and seems I need a certain software. roaringpenguine seem to be a solution.
<ActionParsnip1> vlt: i missed a ; there
<ActionParsnip1> vlt: between install and sudo
<legodude> Reaper: have you tried knetworkmanager like I said?
<nilesh> hat is roaringpenguine and how do i get without an active connection on kubuntu
<nilesh> REaper:
<Reaper> legodude: if you are refering to the defualt manager that comes with Kubuntu 8.10, yes I def. have. And it has no option for PPPoe/DSL connections.
<nilesh> Actionparsnip: DO you have any idea of how do i make my lan work on INterpid(Kubuntu)
<faileas> nilesh: i mean what kinda hardware
<nilesh> Faileas: Sorry, I dont get you
<faileas> nilesh: what kinda wifi card and lan adaptor?
<Dr_Willis64> Wireless NIC? wired? chipset?
<nilesh> mine is a laptop and it has inbuilt everything
<nilesh> so i dont know how to answer you
<Dr_Willis64> so has this wireless ever worked?
<nilesh> ya it works fine on windows
<Dr_Willis64> so has this wireless ever worked under linux. :)
 * faileas sighs
<nilesh> but i am more concerned with lan as wireless is not active for a few days to come
<Dr_Willis64> working under windows at leaaast shows the card is working. :)
<nilesh> ya it has worked onKDE 3.5
<Barbadillo> hi i got problems with systray's icons in kde 4.1.2
<jtisme> so it has worked under linux
<nilesh> ya in Kubutu 8.04
<robin0800>  nilesh try KPPP see if that works it sayes its dialup
<Barbadillo> they don't display correctly
<Barbadillo> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?4d4eeb7d19.png
<nilesh> the lan is through ethernet cable so would kppp work???
<Barbadillo> anyone else noticed it?
<faileas> nilesh: lspci, then look for the lines with the words ethernet and wireless
<Barbadillo> the blue square should be kopete icon
<nilesh> ya there is some ether net controller
<nilesh> what do i do with that
<faileas> what does it say?
<faileas> or better yet. pastebin all of what lspci says
<marek_> Barbadillo tere are some bugs onlaunchpad about this
<robin0800> nilesh: knetwork manager should see it
<marek_> i also haveproblems with tray icons
<Barbadillo> ah ok
<nilesh> Broadcom Corporation Netlink BCM787M gigabit ethernet PCI express
<nilesh> k
<Dr_Willis64> Now you are making Progress! :)
<faileas> hmm, not an intel chipset, so it rules out one thing
<ActionParsnip1> Barbadillo: yeah ive had some of mine go weird but i generally ignore the tray so i dont care its weird
<robin0800> nilesh: Broardcom realy not nativly supported need nwrapper and windows driver
<mitsarionas> hi... anyone got an unknown applet error on some plasmoids?
<nilesh> ok i have posted it on pastebin
<nilesh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/68849/
<Dr_Willis64> My Broadcom for my other laptop worked great with a clean install of 8.10 i was amazed
<nilesh> but it used to work verywell specially when i gave a static ip in KDE 3.5.1 (kubuntu8.10
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis64: wow! crazy
<Dr_Willis64> ActionParsnip1,  Yep. I was  amazifiacted. :)
<nilesh> now what do i do
<Dr_Willis64> ActionParsnip1,  and on my newer HP laptop.. worked!   thats 2 for 2!
<Dr_Willis64> ActionParsnip1,  up from 0 for 2  with 8.04
<robin0800> nilesh: google search for linux driver
<Dr_Willis64> well bbl
<faileas> nilesh: your wireless driver SHOULD work
<nilesh> linux driver for what
<faileas> BBL too
<nilesh> and will it not work without the need for driver as it used to be in KDE 3.5.
<nilesh> what is BBL please
<nilesh> Dr_Willis64: u there
<ActionParsnip1> bbl == be back later
<ActionParsnip1> dr_will as gone
<robin0800> nilesh: it always needed a driver 8.04 had it 8.10 dosen't
<nilesh> ok so what do i search in google (broadcom driver for linux)??
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: id use ndiswrapper
<robin0800> nilesh: you need the model number as well
<nilesh> id = i would right???
<nilesh> and what is ndiswrapper
<robin0800> nilesh: I agree use ndiswrapper and a windows driver
<nilesh> and how do i know the model number
<mitsarionas> anyone got any idea about this unknown applet error on various plasmoids on intrepid?
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: yep (lazy typing)
<robin0800> nilesh: NetLink BCM5787M
<nilesh> and how do i use nsiawrapper and a windows driver
<ActionParsnip1> !ndiswrapper | nilesh
<ubottu> nilesh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: you'll need the 64bit xp driver if you are running 64it linux (afaik)
<nilesh> no mine is 32 bit and i have got this site using google. please tell me if this  is the driver i need to download
<robin0800> nilesh: get and install ndiswrapper download windows driver for BCM5787M run ndiswrapper follow instructions
<nilesh> http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink.php
<jtisme> nilesh, go to  kmenu -> applications->system->hardware drivers and see what is listed as avail
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: then get the 32bit xp driver and install it with ndiswrapper
<nilesh> actio parsnip from the same site i listed aboove
<robin0800> nilesh: don't run it just download and extract
<nilesh> what ndiwrapper
<nilesh> ?? robin0800
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: sure, download and extract the files
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: if its an exe, you'll need to install cabextract
<robin0800> nilesh: no the windows driver
<zaishaza> hi, i'm new to kubuntu after recently switching from ubuntu. i'm having trouble moving stuff around in the panel at the bottom of the screen. i right click it, select panel settings and start moving stuff, but it keeps springing back to weird positions. any idea what i need to do?
<nilesh> i am doing it will be right back
<doriana23> ciao
<doriana23> a tutti
<nilesh> where do i need to extract the contents of ndiswrapper
<jtisme> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: you dont
<jtisme> !english >doriana23
<ubottu> doriana23, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: if you read ndiswrapper guides it will tell you wat to do
<nilesh> so just double click the .gz file or what
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: whats the file called?
<pascal> huhu ^^
 * ActionParsnip1 has a sneaking suspicion
<pascal> i have a problemn =(
<robin0800> nilesh: gz is not a windows file
<doriana23> ola
<nilesh> iknow so what do i do with the gz file
<ActionParsnip1> robin0800: can be, winrar can extract them ;)
<doriana23> ola
<pascal> bash: deb: command not found  <-  what should i do ?
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: what is the name of the file?
<ActionParsnip1> pascal: what are you trying to achieve?
<nilesh> i have transferred the gz file to my linuz now what do i do
<nilesh> ndiswrapper-i.53
<nilesh> .tar/gz
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: you can get ndiswrapper from repos, you dont need source which is what ou will have
<nilesh> .tar.gz
<pascal> actionparsnip1 : deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb dapper beryl-svn   i am using kubunut 8.** =)
<robin0800> ActionParsnip1: the windows driver is a zip
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: you could follow this which will have you compiling it
<nilesh> how do i do that
<ActionParsnip1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<nilesh> from a different computer
<robin0800> use snaptics package manager to get ndiswraper
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: can you get a wired connection at all, just until you get on your feet?
<nilesh> no, no connection is working on my lappi
<nilesh> and ark is not opening the file
<nilesh> so now what do i do..
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: can you get a wired connection til you get sorted out?
<robin0800> nilesh: ark wll unzip the windows driver
<nilesh> thats what i have been wanting to do
<nilesh> i want my wired connections to work at the first place then i will look forward for wireless
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: then attatch a wire to the system and reboot
<nilesh> that i have done quite a few times
<nilesh> the network manager shows "Device eth0 Status: Unmanaged
<nilesh> when i take my mouse over network manager
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: ok so if you run ifconfig do you have an ip address
<robin0800> nilesh: I think you will need a driver for earthnet its a broadcom chip
<Invisi> i currently have installed kubuntu 8.10 installed from the 700mb donwload available - im sitting behind a router with an ip address of 192.168.1.51 on dhcp with the router being 192.168.1.254 - knetworkmanager doesn't pick up my connection so I went to ifconfig and get a 'not enough buffer' or something to that affect error msg when i try to manually set the ip addy
<Invisi> ohh i have a broadcom ethernet card also
<Invisi> maybe this is my issue as well
<TheAncientGoat> On kubuntu 8.10 64bit, synaptic no longer wants to install non 64 bit applications (it always did). It also fails to update, and gives a constant BADSIG error. Can anyone help?
<nilesh> ya
<nilesh> inet addr: 127.0.0.1
<nilesh> and mask 255.0.0.0
<larsivi> hmm - can't amarok rip from cd to ipod?
<nilesh> inet6 addr 1/128
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: what about eth0?
<nilesh> there are only 3 heads
<nilesh> one is lo and wlan and wmaster0
<Invisi> my eth0 is not detailing any ip address it mainly just says broadcasting in multicast
<nilesh> under these 3 heads there is  alot of data
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: you dont seem to have an eth0, hmm. try: sudo mv /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces_old
<Invisi> but if its a known issue with broadcom chips
<ActionParsnip1> nilesh: then reboot
 * ActionParsnip1 hates broadcom nearly s much as he hates apple
<Invisi> haha
<Invisi> i wish i had an option to swap it out atm
<nilesh> am rebooting
<robin0800> Invisi: well according to classroom chat yesterday yes the drivers are closed so no details known
<Invisi> so now if i grab this driver you mentioned how do i go about installing the sucker?
<Invisi> robin0006 so it could be hit and miss with the drivers then?
<_2> hi, i'm root.
<robin0800> Invisi: there are two parts 1 you need to have ndiswrapper installed and then download a windows driver
<nilesh> i thnk its working now
<Pandemic> всем привет
<nilesh> thnaks
<Pandemic> йоххохоу
<_2> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Invisi> ok robin0006 - where can i pick up the files needed?
<Pandemic> how, it's English,aight...anyway I gotta talk bout KDE4
<nilesh> can i set resolution the in KDE 4.0
<nilesh> everything looks so big it used to be so small in KDE 3.5.1
<Pandemic> hey guys, I never used kde, especia;;y kde4, can somebody tell me what's up with knetwork manager in KDE4? It doesnt want to connect me using static ip. Should I delete it and move to wicd or gnm?
<avdi> Whatever happened to being able to set the default modifier key in KDE keyboard shortcuts?
<robin0800> Invisi: if you have internet on the machine you can use sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<avdi> Used to be KDE had "three button" scheme, "4 button" scheme, etc.  Now I have to set every shortcut individually.
<nilesh> ok can you tell me how to set resolution in KDE 4
<Invisi> im running on an old knoppix live cd atm
<Pandemic> who can help me with this knm?
<robin0800> nilesh: in settings
<Invisi> its the only way i have inet access
<Invisi> i could gran the files from here and dump them on an external drive though
<Invisi> grab*
<nilesh> so i need to alter LVDS or VGA
<nilesh> in that its only that i can alter LVDS and that still makes the screenso big
<Pandemic> LeNsTR, you see.... nobody knows....... nobody wants to talk bout knm...mystical thing,huh.....
<nilesh> even on a resolution of 1280x800
<LeNsTR> Pandemic: ы?
<LeNsTR> Pandemic: я не смотрел)
<Pandemic> LeNsTR, смотри
<TheAncientGoat> And advice on kubuntu 8.10 64bit, synaptic no longer wants to install non 64 bit applications (it always did). It also fails to update, and gives a constant BADSIG error.
<Pandemic> Guys, Im kind of kde newb, help me with this knetwork manager........ I'll move to gnome if you won't!
<ActionParsnip1> !ru | Pandemic
<ubottu> Pandemic: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: sudo apt-get update
<Pandemic> GCome one..... Looks weak..... Who's workin' with knetwork manager, noone?
<Invisi> if someone could point me to where i could obtain these files from for the broadcome issue id be grateful - i dont have a apt-get option avail with no inet connection
<faileas> TheAncientGoat: which repo? medibuntu?
<TheAncientGoat> Still gives me the BADSIG error
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: what command generates the error??
<TheAncientGoat> http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/Release
<TheAncientGoat> The sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: can you pastebin the command and error please
<TheAncientGoat> Sure
<ActionParsnip1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<TheAncientGoat> http://pastebin.com/m3bb0c8e8
<TheAncientGoat> Whoops, I just used normal pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: same deal
<jtra> hi I'm new to IRC... have I come to the kubuntu support chat?
<Invisi> robin0006 is there any other way for me to obtain the files needed - your help is appreciated
<TheAncientGoat> Yeah, just thought that it might be easier the one way or the other
<M4d3L> hi. someone can help me with kubuntu? I have 2 screen but they are cloned. I want them separated. I go in the setting. I have put vga1 must be at right of dvi1 but nothing work.
<Riddell> hi jtra, yes you have
<TheAncientGoat> ok, be back in 20 mins
<jtra> hi Riddell. thanks
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: looks like you need the gpgg for http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com
<Pandemic> knetwork manager, I have problem with it, Can someone give me a minute with it?
<rav> hello. does someone know how to make KDE4´s panel vertical on the edge of the screen?
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-912261.html
<jtra> Riddell: How does one usually ask a question, now that so many people are logged in to the same room
<robin0800> Invisi: yes sorce forge has ndiswapper it is a tar.bz file if you can deal with that
<Invisi> robin0006 what about the other file needed?
<metbsd> question: i have used unetbootin to install live kubuntu dvd
<jtra> Hi guys. Where would I ask a question about the X server? Is there a special "sub chatroom" for that?
<metbsd> can i just run it from there?
<LjL> jtra: no there isn't, although there is an #xorg channel but it's not related to Ubuntu
<Invisi> robin0006 - i'll deal with whatever i need to - i just wont it up and working - so i thank you for your assistance
<LjL> metbsd: from where?
<metbsd> from the hd
<M4d3L> when I try to identify screen I have VGA1 and DVI1 show on the 2 screen
<metbsd> i used unetbootin to install from live dvd to one windows partition
<LjL> metbsd: isn't unetbootin supposed to be used to install on flash media?
<LjL> metbsd: can you still boot from that Windows partition? unetbootin may possibly have ruined the boot sector.
<jtra> ok. I'll give it a go: I need to remotely log in to a host and with 'xhost + ...' open a window on the remote display, but I get 'xhost:  unable to open display "localhost:0.0"'
<metbsd> no i installed it to a windows partition
<faileas> er
<metbsd> it's a usb storage
<faileas> ahh
<LjL> jtra: well, for starters, you really shouldn't use "xhost +"... but anyway, TCP is disabled by default in Ubuntu's X, you'd need to enable it
<metbsd> when i use unetbootin, does it affect my mbr for windows?
<M4d3L> how I can configure my 2 screen with kubuntu. its working on ubuntu very nice but not on kubuntu.
<faileas> IIRC no. it chainloads linux/grub off ntldr IIRC
<metbsd> i want to make a linux mobile HD to carry it around
<LjL> jtra: still, doing remote X over SSH is more secure. i'm not quite familiar with that but the relevant information should be at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running GUI Programs
<jtra> LjL: I have googled quite a bit and have found out that I should be carefull with xhost +. But as far as I now have understood I need exactly that functionality since I am trying to set up a paraview cluster and for hardware rendering to work the instances on each node need x
<jtra> LjL: thanks. Looking at it
<metbsd> how do i use unetbootin to make a complete bootable, usable linux os
<Pandemic> Hello, guys, do you have problems with knetworkmanager?
<zaishaza> http://imagebin.org/30633 <--- just after i updated kubuntu this happened. all the icons in the taskbar are overlapping and acting weird. looks like they've broken something. :(
<LjL> metbsd, have you considered using Wubi or just installing Ubuntu into its own partition? unetbootin isn't supported
<metbsd> i tried that, but i was having problem to boot from dvd/cd
<metbsd> what's wubi
<LjL> jtra: anyway if you just want plain TCP access, you need to remove the "-nolisten tcp" option from the X startup command line. that should be found in KDM's config file if you use KDM, at /etc/kde/kdm/kdmrc or somesuch
<LjL> jtra: but if you do that, i'd make very sure the machine is well firewalled
<Pandemic> казлы....а я мог стать одним и вас
<LjL> !wubi | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<LjL> !ru | Pandemic
<ubottu> Pandemic: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<deathguppie> 2 machines.. 2 upgrade mega-fail..   now trying to save the systems
<M4d3L> Confugure Display in the setting of kubuntu doesnt save anything.
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<LjL> metbsd, keep in mind that if you use netbootin (or anything else) to just *run the live CD*, without actually *installing*, you won't be able to make any persistent changes (installing applications, saving files)
<LjL> at least unless you use the live cd persistence feature
<jtra> LjL: I've installed only xdm but have found that setting in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc. Also the cluster is very well firewalled
<metbsd> but i want to make changes
<LjL> metbsd: then running the live CD is a terrible option. install it.
<metbsd> i want to install kubuntu on actual disk and use it without using cdrom/dvdrom
<metbsd> i mean i want to install kubuntu on actual disk without using cd/dvd
<LjL> metbsd: well i don't know how unetbootin behaves on a Windows HD partition
<M4d3L> anyone can help me?
<metbsd> LjL, i think it extract whole dvd to a partition on wiondows, then install boot loader.. then reboot
<metbsd> but don't know how it works
<deathguppie> Fatal server error:                   xf86Opencosole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<wizkoder> I just had a look into the xorg.conf. There is just info that I have a configured monitor. In older versions there have been more infos. Where are the other infos?
<LjL> metbsd: yes that's what it does, but i don't know how the bootloader workflow is in that case
<metbsd> how do i install kubuntu without cd/dvd
<metbsd> me neither, will tell you later
<metbsd> but how do i nstall kubutu without cd/dvd media
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<deathguppie> this is what happenned after upgrade
<deathguppie> Fatal server error:                   xf86Opencosole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<seele> my networkmanager icon has randomly disconnected itself from the system tray.. how do i get it back in there?
<seele> it's currently a floating 22x22 window
<zaishaza> seele, i've been having weirdness with icons too. you just updated?
<seele> zaishaza: yesterday i think there were compiz updates
<metbsd> but my pc doesnt' allow bootting from usb
<deathguppie> wow  no working forums and no way to get answers .. the kubuntu side of ubuntu must be really hurting
<M4d3L> where are stored the kde display setting?
<deathguppie> under settings >> display
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<seven5217758> oo
<seven5217758> dir
<seven5217758> 敌人没有，pe
<M4d3L> deathguppie this tools doesnt work
<M4d3L> any setting I change there. nothing append
<ilia> Hi! Anybody using strigi & KDE4 here?
<jtra> LjL: thanks for the pointer. I didn't get it to work but will try again later. Got to go
<ActionParsnip1> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<bazhang> !cn | seven5217758
<ubottu> seven5217758: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ActionParsnip1> !info strigi
<ubottu> Package strigi does not exist in intrepid
<stu> hey all
<stu> I have a quick question will Kubuntu automatically update Open Office as 3s out and I only 2.4
<bazhang> stu, not likely no
<ilia> ActionParsnip1:  thanks, but strigi doesn't seems to work, so I'm asking here
<ActionParsnip1> ilia: i dont use it, what is it?
<ilia> ActionParsnip1: a desktop search
<ilia> ActionParsnip1:  like Google Desktop, Beagle, etc...
<ActionParsnip1> ilia: i tend to use the find command
<ActionParsnip1> ilia: with grep for intelligence
<ActionParsnip1> ilia: whats strigi doing / not doing?
<ilia> ActionParsnip1: how about "grepping" through your collection of pdf/djvu/ogg tags?
<emilsedgh> strigi ilia, strigi
<ilia> emilsedgh: ?
<pascal> action parsnip1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> ilia: im sure i could russtle something up using id3tag ;)
<emilsedgh> ilia: are you looking for a desktop search? if yes, try strigi
<ActionParsnip1> ilia: its not something i use much as im very anal about my file locations
<ilia> emilsedgh: this what I'm trying to do -- to try strigi :)
<emilsedgh> ilia: oh sorry, i joined channel recently :P
<ilia> ActionParsnip1: a collection of several thousands PDFs is not an easy target for grep
<ActionParsnip1> ilia: it is with find as it will rifle through them all sequentially
<ilia> emilsedgh: I've checked the option in "System Settings" and I see strigi daemon is running
<ilia> emilsedgh: but nothing more happens
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: me? i have a folder called stuff. i rename it to more stuff after 3 months, even more stuff after 6 ;p
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: nice ;)
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: i have a fileserver with a usb drive, ever night at midnight theres a cron job to cp my docs to it
<seele> any ideas on how to get knetworkmanager back in to the systray?
<ActionParsnip1> seele: if yuo run the app, does it appear?
<seele> ActionParsnip1: yes, it appears outside the systray
<genii> seele: alt-f2          knetworkmanager
<seele> it is running.. it's running as a separate window, not integrated in to the systray
<ActionParsnip1> genii: nice
<TheAncientGoat> ActionParsnip1: Thanks for the links, but neither of them worked for me
<genii> seele: kde4 ?
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: what was your issue again?
<seele> genii: yes, intrepid
<M4d3L> Anyone got some problem with Dual Monitor with nvidia card?
<seele> it was working up until yesterday when there were compiz updates.  no idea why thaty woul affect it
<legodude> M4d3L: what sort of problem?
<legodude> I've successfully done it in before
<legodude> but am also having trouble with a new install
<M4d3L> I cant configure my screen dual. only in clone
<ActionParsnip1> M4d3L: you set it up in nvidia-settings afaik
<legodude> yeah
<LeNsTR> bye
<legodude> do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<M4d3L> no. in gnome if I install the driver. my dual screen doesnt work.
<M4d3L> and in kde it doesnt work standalone
<genii> seele: I'm currently not on 4 but noticed that the systrays in it sometimes don't show all the running apps until next start (of X)
<legodude> ?
<M4d3L> how I install nvidia driver on kde?
<seele> genii: i've restarted kde and x
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip1> !envyng | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<seele> genii: it's running, just not in the systray.  it is in it's own window and listed in the taskbar
<genii> seele: Did you have knetworkmanager running when you exited/restarted ?
<TheAncientGoat> ActionParsnip1: Package manager won't update
<seele> genii: yes
<TheAncientGoat> http://pastebin.com/m3bb0c8e8
<TheAncientGoat> Its not quite the same error now, because I removed two of the sources from there, but close enough
<genii> seele: I would try change the wm from compiz back to kwin, then see if the tray works right there. If so then restart compiz
<TheAncientGoat> Is there a way I can swap repo servers, as in gnome Ubuntu?
<seele> genii: how do i do that?  i'm just running whatever is default
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: can you give me the error again, ill have another look
<seele> i just noticed compiz updates in the list the other day, i didnt actively enable it
<faileas> TheAncientGoat: both use the same repos.
<genii> seele:  Are you using Compiz as your desktop?
<seele> genii: i've no idea
<ActionParsnip1> seele: if its installed it'll get updated
<M4d3L> ok envyng is installed. I must reboot
<seele> i'm using whatever is shipped by default
<genii> seele: Ah, OK. So likely not then
<seele> ActionParsnip1: yes, but that doesn't mean it's running
<ActionParsnip1> seele: try dpkg -l | grep -i compiz
<JimDog> list
<ActionParsnip1> seele: thats fine, if its an installed app (running or not) it will get updated if the repo has a newer version than you have
<seele> yes..
<TheAncientGoat> faileas, yes, both use the same repos but kubuntu doesn't have an easy repo swapper like ubuntu does, at least not that I know of
<TheAncientGoat> and ActionParsnip, here's the pastebin with the error
<TheAncientGoat> http://pastebin.com/m3bb0c8e8
<JimDog> anyone able to help me? need to know how to use an ssl connection to an irc server? is it easy?
<faileas> TheAncientGoat: kubuntu has one in adept
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966682
<JimDog> anyone able to help
<ActionParsnip1> TheAncientGoat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691206
<TheAncientGoat> Cool, faileas, I didn't know that
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | JimDog
<ubottu> JimDog: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marufaberlin> hi
<faileas> TheAncientGoat: i found out by accident. my local repo is AWEFUL
<TheAncientGoat> I swapped the server, and touch wood, it looks like it is failing less
<JimDog> Already did but clearly not. Don't know irc commands as yet, want to connect via ssl#
<TheAncientGoat> Hah, Im in the United Arab Emirates, find me a worse local repo, and I shall reward you
<faileas> the singapore one is bad
<faileas> i tend to use a taiwanese one now
<TheAncientGoat> Now the update is frozen ><
<JimDog> or is there a help command i can use to read the instructions?
<TheAncientGoat> :D The operation finished successfully and no operation is currently in progress. You may now exit the program or go back to installing and removing packages.
<faileas> yay
<TheAncientGoat> Thanks ActionParsnip1 and faileas
<faileas> TheAncientGoat: ^^ my pleasure to be of assistance
<hoonteke> kubuntu 8.10: anyone experience knetworkmanager showing two copies of nics?
<TheAncientGoat> They should implement a karma like system for real time assistance
<faileas> XD
<seele> hoonteke: yes
<seele> gah, he left
<faileas> he's back ;p
<seele> hoonteke: yes
<hoonteke> seele: do you know what's up?
<seele> hoonteke: mine has also fallen out of the systray :P
<seele> no :(
<hoonteke> fallen out of systray? what do you mean?
<seele> although i guess that's a confirmation so it's time to write a bug
<seele> hoonteke: it's running as a windowed app instead of integrated as a systray applet
<OsugiSakae> hoonteke: i saw that once yesterday, but just that one time
<hoonteke> hmm, okay, I'll ask in #kde
<hoonteke> it's ... an annoyance at best
<faileas> seele: i think its running in the plasma dashboard as opposed to systray
<seele> hoonteke: hoonteke try removing it from the list under edit connections and see if it comes back
<seele> faileas: the plasma widget is called systray
<faileas> er
<faileas> i mean in the ...
<TheAncientGoat> Does anyone have an ETA for proper plasmoid kde integration?
<hoonteke> seele: it's not a second connection, it's a second device
 * faileas still isn't used to the way kde4 handles thingd
<seele> hoonteke: ooh that's really weird
<hoonteke> I've got wlan1 and wlan1
<hoonteke> and eth0 and eth0
<seele> hoonteke: definitely dont have that :)
<TheAncientGoat> Because at the moment, it doesn't want to recognize anything save scripts
<TheAncientGoat> And I would /really/ like a system monitor widget
<hoonteke> it would be a horrible bug report, so I'm going to wait until I can pin it down on how to recreate it before I report it.
<OsugiSakae> hoonteke: that is exactly what i had yesterday until i rebooted. 2x eth0 and 2x eth1
<hoonteke> OsugiSakae: question: had you suspended prior to that?
<OsugiSakae> hoonteke: no, don't think so.
<Shadow_> hello everyone
<Shadow_> intrepid is ready.....i dont think so
<OxDeadC0de> I'm using it..
<OsugiSakae> hoonteke: and it hasn't happened again. was having lots of trouble connecting to wireless (the routers fault), i thought maybe that was the cause.
<Shadow_> it's the most unstable version for kubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> Unstable how? I have no stability issues..
<hoonteke> OsugiSakae: hmm, I'm positive my router is stable.  Has been for the past 9 months, modulo a reboot every month or so
<hoonteke> OsugiSakae: what *may* be weird/unexpected is that my router wireless is not broadcasting the SSID
<OsugiSakae> hoonteke: yeah, i think ours here is just odd. but had to try 5 times to get connected and then would get disconnected an hour later. thought at the time that that had 'confused' knetworkmanager.
<OsugiSakae> SSID, that I know nothing about, sorry.
<hoonteke> well, I noticed it when I disconnected from teh inet for a moment
<hoonteke> SSID or essid is the name of the network/router
<hoonteke> the most common ones are like "d-link" or "linksys", if you've ever gone wardriving
<OsugiSakae> oh, that, thanks. no problem with that here. it sees the name of the network no problem.
<OsugiSakae> just listed two of them for a while.
<Shadow_> KNETWORK MANAGER sucks in kde4
<hoonteke> Yeah, I'm having a hard time with it right now, as well.
<dual> If I choose to use a LGPL library in a piece of software I make, do I have to release the sourcecode for it?
<Shadow_> try to use console,nothing is better than console
<faileas> dual: no. just for the library
<damjan_> System doesn't remember window size and/or position (terminal, dolphin...). Is there any way to fix this? Kubuntu 8.10 (Kde 4.1.3)
<dual> Ok, is it enough to link to the library in an "About" dialog or so, or do I have to ditribute the library with the main software?
<OxDeadC0de> dual lgpl protects the library itself, if you change the library you have to release those changes, but you can use it in any software under any license you want as long as you respect the lgpl for the library
<dual> Ok, so If I don't make any changes to the library itself, I don't have to distribute the source code of it in my software?
<damjan_> System doesn't remember window size and/or position (terminal, dolphin...). Is there any way to fix this? Kubuntu 8.10 (Kde 4.1.3)
<damjan_> anyone...
<vkobzar> got an issue with xinerama on intrepid with intel integrated
<metbsd> is there installation cd smaller than 650MB?
<RenzoreK> Is everyone still having problems with KDE4.x and nVidia drivers??
<bazhang> !minimal | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vkobzar> it crashes I think
<QContinueum> RenzoreK: Mine work fine...
<bazhang> its 9mb metbsd
<RenzoreK> QContinueum: What video card do you have?
<vkobzar> I mean xorg crashes. There are some stack trace like lines in logfile. I got an xorg.conf with nothing except Option "Xinerama" "True"
<KDesk> what happend to www.kde-apps.org ?
<QContinueum> RenzoreK: a 6200 i believe, so not anything too recent
<ubuntu> Good afternoon!
<RenzoreK> QContinueum: Bah okay, seems to be a problem with 8500s and up :(
<legodude> when I come out of suspend, my mouse buttons are reversed
<legodude> any ideas?
<legodude> when I come out of suspend, my mouse buttons are reversed, any ideas?
<ubuntu> One Question... i had my kubuntu installed on /dev/dsa6. Now, after hte installation of Vista (please dont hurt ;-) the command "grub-install /dev/sda" dont work.
<ubuntu> Does anyone knows a solution?
<ubuntu> (Now i am here by a kubuntu-cd)
<QContinueum> ubuntu: i don't have a solution for you, but i did something similar a couple of months ago... i never really found  fix
<damjan_> ubuntu: try this> go to shell, enter grup then root(hd0,5), find /boot/grub/stage1, setup (hd0)
<ubuntu> Okay, but i see, that it is a known problem in the internet...
<ubuntu> Stage1 is on the live cd? Or shoud i search on hd?
<damjan_> it should be on hd
<KDesk> what happend to www.kde-apps.org ?
<ubuntu> Okay, stage1 is now on /media/5/grub/stage1
<cuznt> ubuntu the grub is not on your hd afetr installing vista i dont think
<SlimeyPete> vista will remove grub
<cuznt> thats what i thought
<ubuntu> I have more partitons... one for boot, one for vista, one for linux, one home...
<cuznt> thats because bill gates hates us
<cuznt> thats right ub
<cuznt> but the part that says to recognize kde is gone
<DennisBagley> raw : I have turned off the desktop effects and all of my missing menu text is back - so i guess it is the combo of beta nvidia driver [for gforce4mx] glx and qt
<DennisBagley> raw: are you a good person to talk to about nvidia / compiz stuff - or can you recommend someone who is ?
<RenzoreK> I can try
<RenzoreK> I own nvidia and use compiz/kde :)
<JontheEchidna> DennisBagley: there are known issues with the beta legacy drivers and font rendering for KDE3, gtk, and wine
<DennisBagley> ahhhh
<JontheEchidna> basically, it's the driver's fault, and the only way to avoid the problems is to not use desktop effects
<DennisBagley> amarok is still a kde3 app isn't it
<JontheEchidna> yea
<DennisBagley> ok - is openoffice ?
<JontheEchidna> sorta
<JontheEchidna> it has it's own themeing engine that relies on KDE3
<DennisBagley> ok - so chances are its this combo with kde3 apps
<JontheEchidna> yeah, wine apps are affected too
<DennisBagley> at least I have something to hang my problem on and google about now - thanks
<JontheEchidna> yw
<DennisBagley> is there a more appropriate channel for this ? i figure kubutu is already kde specific enough
<raw> DennisBagley: yeh, I am a good person for compiz/nvidia but unfortunately I'm heading to work
<SlimeyPete> DennisBagley: there's a #compiz and a #kde
<DennisBagley> raw: no probs - just wanted to know where to send my feedback if i fix anything :-)
<DennisBagley> thanks slimey
<ptl> does anyone here use Intel AG 4965 with LEAP?
<ptl> wireless
<asmith_> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Catty> how do I make the task manager have multiple lines?
<genii> Catty: Maybe see http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=83177&vote=good&tan=57362565&PHPSESSID=676243945bf64a9adb2340288905c82b
 * genii reminds himself to use tinyurl more
<Catty> thanks.
<Catty> :( how could they make a single line task manager? Oh well.
<wardlooockx> hello I've just upgrade to 8.10 and there is a lot wrong
<wardlooockx> when I startup I get no kde login but shell login
<wardlooockx> and when I do startx my kde is loaded but there are no panels :s
<wardlooockx> my mouse isn't functioning to
<wardlooockx> weird :s
<wardlooockx> anybody that has some time to help ?
<White_Pelican> I would if I could
<White_Pelican> sorry
<White_Pelican> good luck
<wardlooockx> thx :D
<White_Pelican> why did you upgrade?
<wardlooockx> because the packages of kde 4.1.3 were only avaible for 8.10 I think
<White_Pelican> true
<White_Pelican> why did you upgrade to kde4?
<wardlooockx> :p because I like KDE
<wardlooockx> an was fresh install so time to go check out KDE4
<White_Pelican> oic
<wardlooockx> another weird problem is when i startup my computer makes this weird sound :s
<White_Pelican> I personally am sticking to kde 3 until  it's no longer supported or available
<metbsd> so how do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<wardlooockx> I can see when starting up it has some errors about libdrm
<wardlooockx> but when I try to blacklist libdrm it isn't solved
<asmith_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<wardlooockx> lsmod doesn't show anhything with drm
<wassi> hello
<wassi> I've got a small question: If I install KDE 4.1.3 from backports, will I have any problems upgrading to 9.04 ?
<jonatas> ola
<definitely> Hello all, i just installed Kubuntu 8.10 but have no sound :(
 * jobe is otherwise occupied: Gone away for now
<wassi> or will a default 8.10 installation upgrade to KDE 4.1.3 within the next days anyway ?
<wassi> jonatas: hola
<jonatas> hola
<jonatas> como estas??
<wassi> definitely: I'm not an expert, but unless you give more detailed information I'm afraid noone will be able to help you
<wassi> jonatas: bien, gracias
<wassi> . tu ?
<definitely> wassi: I am not expert, so how can i give more detail information ? I JUST Installed Kubuntu and there is no sound.
<Prognatus> Hello, I updated Kubuntu 8.10 today and now my keyboard doesn't work!  Was it something with the last updates that did this?  The keyboard works in login, but then doesn't take any input from there.
<jonatas> estoy com uno problema mi web cam no funciona
<kuadrosx> hola jonatas #kubuntu-es
<wassi> definitely: well, it could be a driver issue, so it would be good to know your graphics hardware
<definitely> wassi: Tere is no sound, so what about my video card ?
<definitely> there is''
<wassi> definitely:
<wassi> definitely: sound card, sorry
<definitely> Realtek it is
<definitely> Gigabyte Intel G31 Mobo
<wassi> definitely: is there no sound at all or can't you playback music files ?
<definitely> wassi: There is no sound in skype and in amarok.. so it is no sound, coz i dont hear anything
<Prognatus> Anyone else who has experienced problems after the last updates today for Kubuntu?
<wassi> definitely: did you use kubuntu 8.04 before ?
<wassi> prognatus: me not
<definitely> wassi: i used Ubuntu 8,04 and 8.10 before, and everything was ok
<M4d3L> what I must install if I want to install windows application on kubuntu? like photoshop
<wardlooockx> looks like dpg-reconfigure gdm gives me gdm is broken or not fully installed
<wardlooockx> and dpkg-reconfigure kdm gives me kdm is not installed
<wassi> M4deL: wine
<wardlooockx> looks something whent wrong with upgrading
<wassi> definitely: no idea then, but probably a driver issue...
<M4d3L> wine is the best thing?
<wassi> definitely: did you google it ?
<wardlooockx> anybody knows how to install the rest of KDE4 ? Because when i looked @ upgrade my KDE was crashed
<wassi> M4d3L: It's the only thing available for free (as in beer) ;)
<definitely> wassi: no
<Prognatus> wardloockx: is that "kdm" related to keyboard?
<wardlooockx> keyboard is working
<wardlooockx> kdm -> kde ?
<Prognatus> Ok
<wassi> M4d3L: If you're willing to pay and it doesn't work with wine, try http://www.codeweavers.com/
<wassi> definitely: try that, use your kernel, your sound card etc. in the search query
<Prognatus> I wonder why the keyboard isn't working here?  It works in BIOS and the Kubuntu login screen too, but not in KDE!
<Prognatus> It also works in Ubuntu 7.10 on another partition.
<wassi> definitely: probably someone ran into the same problem and found a workaround
<Prognatus> So it looks like it's a KDE problem.
<wassi> Does noone know whether I'll I have any problems upgrading to 9.04 if I install KDE 4.1.3 from backports now?
<Prognatus> Anything I can check?  A file in the X11 system or something, to see if the keyboard is configured correctly?
<wassi> Prognatus: I remember having read something about an X-Server update in 8.10 potentially screwing you keyboard settings
<aaroncampbell> How would I configure Gtk+ to allow "accelerator changes" ?
<little> Hey there, has anyone installed the linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic update yet?
<genii> aaroncampbell: Since kde uses QT you might want to ask in somepleace like #ubuntu-dev   or so
<kkathman> little yes I did this morning
<little> genii: Thanks, I'll join there.
<little> kkathman: Any problems?
<kkathman> when I first booted back, I got a HAL error, rebooted, and it went away...no problems since
<little> kkathman: Thanks. I'm joining #kubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-devel to find out for sure whether I should install it.
<little> It says: You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed.
<Prognatus> wassi: Ok!  Remember when and where you read that?
<genii> little: Unless you are also here as aaroncampbell that last message was not in regards to your kernel modules update Q
<kkathman> little,  interesting, it just came up on my daily upgrades alert
<aaroncampbell> genii: ok, thanks.  I was having a problem with pidgin and was told that was the limitation...
<little> genii: I'm not. (:
 * genii sips
<little> kkathman: Yeah, I saw the warning and would rather find out for sure before doing it. (:
<jao> hi, I just updated to kubuntu intrepid ibex. I was wondering if out of the box I can set a gtk theme to make firefox look a bit more integrated?
<Prognatus> wassi: perhaps in the forums?  Worth checking.
<Prognatus> What file in X holds the keyboard definition=
<Prognatus> ?
<kkathman> little - let me know..seriously all I did was take the update in update-manager
<little> kkathman: Well, so far #kubuntu-devel said all they do is KDE, and nobody's answering in #ubuntu-devel yet.
<kkathman> I see, predictable I think :)
<legodude> when I restore from suspend, my mouse buttons are reversed, any ideas?
<little> kkathman: From a quick look on Google, it's a good update and it fixes a vulnerability in the kernel. I just don't like that warning...
<kkathman> little,  I dont blame you...I've never seen that before
<little> kkathman: Yeah, and I have the default kernel that came with Hardy Heron, so it's not like I put in a custom kernel or anything. (:
<kkathman> little  but with all the issues regarding Ibex, there's a bit of fingerpointing going on - but thats not really to be discussed here.
<little> kkathman: Are you using Hardy Heron or Ibex?
<kkathman> you probably are fine installing it...I was
<kkathman> Hardy
<Prognatus> I found a possible solution in the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-186689.html
<kkathman> Too many problems with Ibex right now.
<little> kkathman: Yeah, me too. Good, that will be consistent, so whatever advice they give will apply to both of us. (:
<Prognatus> Seems it may have something to do with legacy USB support.
<little> kkathman: I'm sticking with Hardy until it expires. Then I'm going with GNOME. (:
<Prognatus> But I don't know if I can disable legacy support in the BIOS without affecting other devices.
<kkathman> little, Not a bad strategy, but would advise that you at least re-evaluate when the next LTS is available, of course. Things have a way of re-synching over time.
<Prognatus> What file in X holds the keyboard definition?  Anyone...?
<little> kkathman: Yeah, I'll give KDE4 another chance when I decide to make the switch, and see if they made it so it will be something I'd like, but for now it's not.
<Rioting_pacifist> how can i scan my hardware to check it for errors my entire system kept shutting itself down between post and grub earlier and the bios is too stupid to keep a log
<little> Prognatus: I think you can find keyboard definitions by running kcontrol.
<little> Prognatus: But I'm not sure which file it modifies.
<legodude> is there any easy way to get changelog between installed packaged and upgades available?
<Rioting_pacifist> Prognatus: do you mean .Xmodmap
<wardlooockx> I hadsome problems installing 8.10 I reinstalled KDM now and boots into kde login screen but now my problem is that I am unable to use my mouse or keyboard.... Anybody ?????
<genii> Rioting_pacifist: The Ultimate Boot CD can be used for some intensive hardware testing. Also usually on most of the livecds is memtest
<Rioting_pacifist> genii thx
<Prognatus> Rioting_pacifist: I don't know.  Is that the correct place to look?
<Prognatus> little: Thank you, I'll try that.
<Rioting_pacifist> Prognatus: it converts keycodes into what X sees, if you want to change shortcuts then use kcontrol
<little> wardlooockx: Do the keyboard and mouse work when using the Live CD?
<wardlooockx> it's not a fresh install but upgraded
<wardlooockx> and then it was working ;)
<Prognatus> Rioting_pacifist: Thank you.  Then kcontrol it is.  If that doean't work, I
<Prognatus> will fiddle with BIOS.
<Sokal-EC> can someone help me with dvdrip?
<biggerfisch> How do i keep the menubar on in 8.10? it wont show up
<sidney> How do i get to ubuntu 8.10
<TWTNW> hello
<Prognatus> Logging off.  Bye.
<sidney> or how do i install the os in vm
<TWTNW> how do I create a launcher in the KDE 4.1 desktop?
<Sokal-EC> dvdrip? a few errors and it doesnt have codecs so it says
<Reaper> Hi, I installed Kubuntu 8.10 using the Most Continous Space option ( Don't ask me why, it doesn't work with any other option for me, unless I'm not on Dual Boot no more) - The thing is I did it, and Grub wasn't installed? I installed Ubuntu just the same way I did to Kubuntu, and I had grub installed at that time. I removed Kubuntu that I installed and wanting to install it again, but thought of asking before -,-
<Sokal-EC> TWTNW: an application launcher?
<Sokal-EC> isnt it alt + F2
<wardlooockx> hey means an icons?
<wardlooockx> quicklaunch?
<TWTNW> no, an URL launcher
<little> kkathman: I got one reply from tseliot saying I can go ahead and install the upgrade.
<kkathman> kewl
<TWTNW> I've just upgraded ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<Sokal-EC> right click add widget
<Sokal-EC> app launcher
<kkathman> Like I said, I did a soft boot after install, and got a HAL error, which cleared when I restarted again
<little> kkathman: Apparently the warning is because they want users to install the linux-generic metapackage so that when the kernel is updated, they will automatically get linux-ubuntu-modules for the new kernel.
<Sokal-EC> there is a widget for that too
<m_tadeu> hi eveyone
<wardlooockx> My keyboard and mouse aren't working in the new 8.10 ? can anydboy help ?
<TWTNW> I don't need any application launcher!
<wardlooockx> okay sorry :D
<Reaper> Any help? is it normal that Grub didn't get installed for Kubuntu 8.10? ( notice that I clicked on skip when the insallation was searching for network timing or something... )
<TWTNW> i need a luncher like Computer, in gnome
<little> kkathman: Also, cjwatson said, "that isn't a warning primarily intended for upgraders - it's in the package description so that people installing the package from scratch know the intention."
<m_tadeu> I'm using hardy, but I'm unable to connect to msn messenger with kopete since yesterday....is there any reported problem about that?
<Sokal-EC> TWTNW:  there is also a widget for a URL Launcher
<kkathman> little,  in my estimation then, they should have made the metapackage the update then, not just the kernel modules
<Sokal-EC> isnt that what you want?
<little> kkathman: Agreed. (:
<TWTNW> isn't there something like 'right click>new launcher'?
<Sokal-EC> little do you have dvdrip?
<TWTNW> 'cos I had kde 3, before upgrading...
<Sokal-EC> TWTNW:  for the third time right click add widget
<lovre_> hi all
<Sokal-EC> inn KDE 4 it is called a widget
<TWTNW> and now?
<metbsd> so i can't get wireless to work, using atheros ag5005
<sidney> hello
<sidney> is this where i get ubuntu 8.10 help
<genii> sidney: Yes, such as it is
<metbsd> there is no kubuntu help, all are ubuntu..
<sidney> i installed VM and had to turnoff the computer to connect the cdrom
<little> Sokal-EC: Only if it was installed by defauls in Hardy Heron. Is it, or is that something I would have had to manually grab?
<sidney> now how do i install the os
<TWTNW> didn't sokal-EC leave this channel?
<little> kkathman: They asked me to file a bug about it since there isn't one already up.
<kkathman> little sounds like a good idea
<little> kkathman: Yeah, working out how to word the bug. (:
<kkathman> little,  once you've upgraded the kernel, I wonder why nothing pops up to tell me to install the meta
<pedro__> hi
<pedro__> d
<estan> hm. i tried to remove my task manager and got this; http://dose.se/taskmanager.png
<estan> anyone had that?
<estan> (intrepid)
<estan> pkill plasma && plasma didn't help.
<little> kkathman: Apparently if you have the package by default, you'
<kkathman> im sure I do, but can you install, after doing just the kernel?
<little> kkathman: Apparently if you've got the package by default, you already have the meta. The issue is for people who don't have the package and want to install it, and need to know that in order for updates to work smoothly, they need the additional packages.
<kkathman> hmm, so when my automatic updater informed me of the update, what I really installed was the metapackage?
<little> kkathman: In #ubuntu-devel they're talking about the descriptions being the problem rather than the packages, since the descriptions are targeted at initial install.
<little> kkathman: That I'm not sure of, but my understanding is that when you updated that package, it pulled in what you needed automatically.
<kkathman> ok
<little> kkathman: But I'm not a hundred percent certain. You can check Adept Manager and check if you have linux-generic and linux-ubuntu-modules installed. Those are the packages in question.
<kuadrosx> estan: make click in left edge of panel and add the widget (taskmanager)
<little> kkathman: I think if you were to manually install just the kernel without the supporting packages, updates wouldn't work properly.
<estan> kuadrosx: uh? left edge? but i don't want the task manager there. that's why i removed it.-
<asmith_> Has anyoine else had issues with the -16 kernel update making box unbootable (fails to correctly read initrd).
<asmith_> -14 works fine for me, so I have it and headers and such held.
<dereine> hi
<dereine> where are ports for svn version of kde4?
<neptunepink> There might be one on port 80
<little> dereine: This might help: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started
<glavbuh> Где я???
<saengwa> salut
<saengwa> !!!!
<saengwa> qui?
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Greytile> Hi all, looking for some help with pptp.  Can anyone help?
<saengwa> what
<Greytile> I've installed network-manager-pptp, but the installation seem wrong
<metbsd> what is wubi?
<DaSkreech> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<DaSkreech> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Greytile> I'm trying to establish a pptp tunnel via eth0, but after installing network-manager-pptp ther is not entry for it in /etc/NetworkManager/VPN
<metbsd> does wubi use what kind of file system?
<Rioting_pacifist> !winflash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winflash
<metbsd> wubi is like dual boot?
<glavbuh> Здесь по русски говорят????)))
<genii> !ru | glavbuh
<ubottu> glavbuh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nigel> Hello World
<glavbuh> ubottu  thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<numbah0ne> Hi all :)
<numbah0ne> I have a question
<genii> Ask away
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DaSkreech> !coffee
<numbah0ne> will kaffaine work ?
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<DaSkreech> numbah0ne: For some definition of work
<numbah0ne> no the video play lol
<glade88> hello. my kwin animations are excessively choppy. I have tried using compiz which again is very slow (tried loose binding, no difference). I have an onboard intel GMA950 for which effects are _very_ smooth in hardy with compiz. what am I missing out?
<numbah0ne> I can't play any of my DVDs
<user6> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<user6> nobody knows something about netbeans
<user6> ???
<glade88> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Integrated Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 855 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<user6> only...?
<numbah0ne> no one uses Kaffaine to play DVDs?
<kabotage> can you undo rename files on kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> kabotage rename again
<alexd> Привет!
<numbah0ne> hmmmmm
<Agent_bob> if you are asking if there is arecord stored some place.   that depends on how you renamed it/them   basicly at the system level no.
<kabotage> i renamed it all so i dont know which one is which.
<Agent_bob> kabotage ah file comes in handy there
<felfel> why I can't use kdesu command in kubuntu 8.10?
<Agent_bob> felfel try kdesudo ?
<felfel> Agent_bob, :) thanks
<kabotage> coz im having problems on extracting it. its a 700 mb file but when i extract it, its just 227
<kabotage> mb
<Agent_bob> felfel welcome
<DaSkreech> alexd: Regards!!
<DaSkreech> !ru | alexd
<ubottu> alexd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DaSkreech> !dvd | numbah0ne
<ubottu> numbah0ne: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jtisme> instead of adept updater how else can i find what updates are available from the command line
<DaSkreech> !dvd > numbah0ne
<ubottu> numbah0ne, please see my private message
<DaSkreech> jtisme: aptitude or apt-cache
<jtisme> thanks
<_2> unless one wishes to use the ncurses frontend i dont see any use for aptitude really
<DaSkreech> _2: This would be one place where you would want to use it
<_2> i didn't see the question.
<DaSkreech> _2: Well then feel safe in your assertation and that answer I gave both being right
<_2> and dselect  too
<sjdurfey> i just installed kubuntu on my desktop, and right after i select kubuntu from the GRUB menu, my monitor just displays an "out of range error" and this only happens with ubuntu and its derivatives, anyone know how to fix this?
<_2> which derivatives ?    but anyway.  zoom in   and then fix it.   ctrl+alt+plus
<rickest> sjdurfey: I believe it has to do with removing VSYNC settings from your xorg.conf.  google should have an answer, I've had that before
<_2> or zoom in   and set the rez
<sjdurfey> zoom in and fix what? there isnt anything on my screen
<_2>    ctrl+alt+plus
<sjdurfey> ill check that out rickest
<_2> nevermind.  i'm probably jsut wrong again.;
<serega> пиздец
<Pici> !ru | serega
<ubottu> serega: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<legodude> how do I kill or change the sound that happens when you do stuff like press backspace when there is not text
<DaSkreech> Привет
<serega> привет
<legodude> that nasty "beep" that is really grating
<makdaknife> legodude: what program?
<makdaknife> legodude: konsole?
<legodude> seems to be kde wide?
<legodude> for sure in pidgin
<legodude> also when I get new mail in thunderbird?
<DaSkreech> Why do I have thunderbird?
<legodude> and muting sound in pidgin does not stop it
<makdaknife> legodude: check System Settings, Notifications
<legodude> yeah
 * DaSkreech is annoyd by packages in Ibex
<legodude> any idea what it is called?
<sjdurfey> hmmm, interesting, all i had to do was boot into recovery mode, and select "fix x serve"
<master_> I downloaded OO.o--now how can I install it, being as it's a mountain of .deb packages..
<sjdurfey> thats a pretty neat feature
<DaSkreech> master_: in one dir ?
<DaSkreech> sjdurfey: Aint it?
<sjdurfey> master_: use the repo
<master_> DaSkreech: yes
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<legodude> oh god, just got it again
<DaSkreech> master_: sudo dppkg -i /path/to/dir/*.deb
<Copelia> !warrez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warrez
<master_> sjdurfey: how can i use the repo to install these?
<sjdurfey> you're just trying to install OpenOffice, right?
<master_> DaSkreech: ah.. ok...
<legodude> and it doesn't seem to respect any volume settings that I can find
<_2> get all your warez at 127.0.0.1
<master_> sjdurfey: openoffice 3.0, yes
<_2> legodude it may be the system beep.  sudo modprobe -r pcspeaker
<master_> sjdurfey: not the old version...
<RenzoreK> anyone know of a nice dockbar that works for Intrepid Ibex?
<sjdurfey> 3.0 isnt in the repos?
<DaSkreech> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<DaSkreech> sjdurfey: Nope won't be for 6 months
<master_> sjdurfey: no.. an older version is in there
<sjdurfey> ahhhh ok, i figured it was
<legodude> _2: module not found?
<legodude> that sounds right
<legodude> but...
<legodude> seems like a system beep of some sort
<_2> maybe i misspelled it
<legodude> k
<legodude> lemme look
<master_> DaSkreech: that worked.. they all installed.. but I don't see an entry in my K menu nor oowriter or oopresenter pathed on the command line..
<master_> hmm..
<DaSkreech> master_: Dunno. try looking in /opt
<legodude> _2: pcspkr
<_2> legodude maybe   yep.
<legodude> and that seems to have fixed it, thanks
<_2> was about to type it too
<legodude> is there any way to tone it down?
<KDesk> I want to update my kernel, I see there is an update in adept, but if I want to upgrade it in aptitude I cant, it doesn't display anything: sudo aptitude full-upgrade; but with sudo apt-get upgrade it works, why??
<legodude> I don't mind it, just that it is so damn loud
<RenzoreK> !dockbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dockbar
<_2> legodude some systems support alsamixer controlling the volume of the internal speaker  some dont
<legodude> thanks
<legodude> I'll take a look
<_2> welcome.
<_2> echo -e '\a'   should activate the same beep
<_2> good for testing.   ^
<DaSkreech> alexd: Got to -ru ?
<engemec> good afternoon
<DaSkreech> good $TIME_OF_DAY
<billyj> Hi guys!
<billyj> Could you help me about kernel?
<engemec> anybody speaks portuguese?
<billyj> how can upgrade kernel 2.6.24   to   2.6.25
<_2> legodude you can also change the tone   setterm -bfreq $Q  # nwhere Q is the desired freq.
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<engemec> portuguese-br
<engemec> ok
<DaSkreech> billyj: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<legodude> _2: thanks so much
<engemec> i will speak english
<DaSkreech> engemec: Click on the the blue letters or type /join #ubuntu-br
<_2> legodude welcome.
<thomas_> can anyone help me get my video card drivers working
<engemec> thanks DaSkreech
<engemec> but, i prefer to speak english
<_2> billyj are you sure you need/want to upgrade your kernel ?
<engemec> ok, who did test kubuntu 8.10 desktop (livecd)?
<engemec> everybody?
<_2> not i
<_2> or as i would like to say it if the bot didn't object  !i
<DaSkreech> Enough people.
<engemec> i'm using ubuntu 8.04, but 5 minutos ago i tested kubuntu 8.10.
<engemec> Kubuntu 8.10 is very beautiful.
<sjdurfey> yes it is
<_2> thomas_ if you go into a little more detail someone might.    DaSkreech maybe.
<engemec> it seems  very interesting.
<sjdurfey> i like the direction KDE is going, just wish it had the same level of support that GNOME receives
<thomas_> alright, well I just installed kubuntu 8.10 64 bit and it wont let me enable the restricted drivers
<thomas_> I tried to download and install the drivers from the nvidia website but when I installed them it screwed up Xserver or whatever causing kubuntu to start in command line
<DaSkreech> sjdurfey: What kind of support are you looking for?
<sjdurfey> i meant that GNOME receives far more developmental support from industry than KDE does
<thomas_> I'm also a linux noob so I dont even know where to start
<engemec> yes
<engemec> i agree with you.
<_2> "to start in command line"   heh.   linux always starts the same consoles.   what you mean is "causes xorg to fail to start"
<engemec> GNOME have more attention.
<thomas_> hah well you can see I dont really know what I'm talking about
<DaSkreech> sjdurfey: Yes but there are more develpoers for KDE
<DaSkreech> Just that they are not paid
<thomas_> It was just a black screen and I had no GUI
<sjdurfey> so the developers are mostly guys who work on it in the spare time?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<sjdurfey> it looks great, and i love the direction of kde4, but having paid full time developers will only help make it better
<_2> yep thomas_ and the same login console is active right now.   alt+ctrl+f1   to see/use it.  alt+f7  back to xorg session.    but that information is not what you are looking for right now.
<_2> thomas_ did you get it sorted out.  or do you need help now?
<KDesk> I want to update my kernel, I see there is an update in adept, but if I want to upgrade it in aptitude I cant, it doesn't display anything: sudo aptitude full-upgrade; but with sudo apt-get upgrade it works, why??
<little> kkathman: A bug has now been filed, and a comment was added by one of the developers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/295277
<thomas_> I need some help. lol I dont even know where to start
<kkathman> little, excellent
<_2> KDesk cause aptitude is so much better,  if you don't believe me, just ask in #debian.  they will explain it.
<_2> !ati > thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_, please see my private message
<_2> maybe start there ^
<KDesk> _2: Are you saying aptitude is better? But why I cant see the kernel update in aptitude? (I can see it in the aptitude console)
<thomas_> well are there any know problems when installing kubuntu on a system with a SLI configuration?
<_2> KDesk sarcasticly.  yes that's what i said.   but you don't want my openion of aptitude.
<helpy> my mic is muted by default in audio controls
<helpy> can anyone help ?
<_2> thomas_ that i don't know.
<thomas_> cause I have two nvidia geforce 8800GTS g92
<KDesk> _2: ah, ok :) So you recomend me to use apt-* ?
<_2> helpy set it the way you want and run   sudo alsactl store
<_2> KDesk yes
<helpy> sudo alsactl store?
<KDesk> _2 ok tanks!
<KDesk> helpy: why you dont unmut it in kmix?
<_2> thomas_ there were known problems with nvidia and the new release   you might search the forums and the bug reports
<helpy> not working
<helpy> i am on gnome
<helpy> i have. doesn't wok
<helpy> work
 * _2 points that the gah-know-me  channel  ---> #ubuntu
<helpy> do i have to restart for the changes to take effect ?
<KDesk> helpy: hmm gnome hehe. then I think  alsactl store shoudl work, not sure
<helpy> i have written the command
<thomas_> oh really? are the forums still down? they were last night
<KDesk> helpy: have you tried alsamixer?
<helpy> do i have to restart for it to take effect ?
<helpy> yes KDESK thats where i have changed the audio settings
<sjdurfey> does ubuntu use pulse audio?
<_2> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<helpy> but when i close it and reopen its same
<djdarkman> hello, can I upgrade somehow to interpid and use KDE3?
<KDesk> sjdurfey: yes it uses pulse
<DaSkreech> djdarkman: Yes with pearson
<thomas_> Nevermind it looks like kubuntuforums are still offline
<helpy> i am on intrepid
<_2> thomas_ no. not down.
<djdarkman> DaSkreech: what is that?
<KDesk> helpy: normaly in alsamixer the changes are made instant.
<helpy> yes but they don't last
<helpy> when i close it and open it. its muted again
<DaSkreech> djdarkman: 3rd party repo
<djdarkman> DaSkreech: link? :)
<_2> thomas_ are you unable to connect to the forums ?
<_2>                                Kubuntuforums.org
<DaSkreech> apt.pearsoncomputing.com I think
<_2>  What you need, when you need it
<KDesk> helpy: maybe it is adriver problem, that could be why they are restored.
<thomas_> yeah its not loading for me
<KDesk> search ing alsa page info about your audio chip
<KDesk> helpy:  search in alsa page info about your audio chip
<thomas_> Status Update Site is coming online shortly. Had to replace the hard disk since it was starting to fail.
<helpy> yea but i hear myself fine in Audacity
<_2> thomas_ hmmm   i'm on dialup and usually the one with connection problems.
<helpy> i can record and listen myself
<thomas_> thats what it says when I try to get on the forums
<sjdurfey> Status Update Site is coming online shortly. Had to replace the hard disk since it was starting to fail. <----thats the error i receive when i try to load kubuntuforums
<sjdurfey> haha, darn, im a little behind
<_2> you must be loading a chched page
<_2> cached
<sjdurfey> ive never been to that website before, so it couldnt be a cached page
<purpleposeidon> I'm on the LiveCDl, and it's going excellent. I'm just about to start partitioning
<thomas_> yeah definitely not cached
<_2> hmmm then why does it work for me and i've not even used this webbrowser in this account before.
<thomas_> dunno... heh
<_2> says for me...                                                          kubuntuforums.org (1/2)
<niji> howcome when i log in it says "VGA NOT SUPPORT"
<_2>                                Kubuntuforums.org
<_2>  What you need, when you need it
<niji> it says "VGA not support" when i try to gon on ubuntu
<sjdurfey> thats not the kubutu forums.....its www.kubuntuforums.net
<niji> helllo?
<niji> can someone answer my question please
<purpleposeidon> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<niji> what
<niji> can someone please tell me why it keeps saying "VGA not supported" when i go on it
<thomas_> yeah www.kubuntuforums.net isnt the right site
<niji> ih
<niji> oh
<sjdurfey> or .com, whichever, i get the same error at both
<niji> thanks
<_2> so you are saying that it is redirrecting me to some other site ?    links  http://www.kubuntuforums.org
<DaSkreech> djdarkman: was that right? :)
<sjdurfey> yeah it is, thats just a generic search site
<DaSkreech> niji: what kind of computer?
<Tecumseh> hi there, how can I update just kde 4.1.3 with the backports repository enabled and pinning for intrepid-backports set to 400? I just don't want to upgrade everything in the backports
<DaSkreech> I guess
<_2> sjdurfey hmmm i'll have to look into this.   if that web browser does stupid automatic searches i'll can it.
<sjdurfey> i may be wrong, but i think that may be something your ISP does
<sjdurfey> i thought i had read that somewhere
<sjdurfey> it does the same for me with firefox and konquerer
<_2> yuch.   that reeks
<sjdurfey> yup, i hate seeing those sites
<_2> yeah if i don't get the exact url then just post me a 404 and shut up!     :|
<sjdurfey> seriously, i would rather see that
<_2> don't think i'm not serious
<sjdurfey> im the same way, i would prefer that
<sjdurfey> but there's no money in doing it that way
<_2> that other verges on the edge of being M$ crap
<sjdurfey> haha, yeah, im trying to get away from that crap
<_2> ya know.  that is really a "man in the middle" attack.   i.e. security is breached!
<sjdurfey> in a way, it is. except in this case its your isp doing the re-routing for you :)
<_2> the "who" matters not.
<_2> it's like saying it's not spying on you if it's nsa
<sjdurfey> haha, yeah
<sjdurfey> im against the practice
<_2> me too.    even though i have nothing to hide, and don't actually exist.
<aaroncampbell> Can you not see image size in Dolphin in 8.10?  It doesn't show to the right or even when I right click and choose properties
<_2> see = set ???
<sjdurfey> _2: i found out a few weeks ago that on my college campus if you use Tor, you can be banned from the campus network!
<_2> yeah that's not uncommon.
<_2> sjdurfey and lets not forget "drm"
<mr_clark> Hi guys. Trying to do the update to 8.10. Following the instructions on the kubuntu site. I run the kdesudo comand, Click on the Version Upgrade, It says theres an upgrade available, next, etc. But then I don't get the "Distribution Upgrade" dialog.
<sjdurfey> thats awful, what about individual freedom and right to privacy? just because im not doing anything illegal doesnt mean i should let everyone else know what i am doing
<jarosser06> i know im probably opening up a can of worms but what do yall think of Intrepid
<sjdurfey> complacency (sp?) just leads to having more and more freedoms being revoked
<brady> hey, just wondering, for some reason, firefox is listed under "Lost and Found" on my applications
<_2> mr_clark you are using 8.4 upgrading to 8.10 ?
<brady> and uninstalling doesnt remove this
<aleboco> hi guys, does anyone know if kde 4.1.3 will go into the supported updates?
<jarosser06> brady have you tried editing the menu and sticking it in the Internet submenu
<_2> sjdurfey des-quatro des-quatro des-quatro
<mr_clark> _2, yes 8.04 to 8.10
<brady> no, how do I do so?
<brady> nevermind
<brady> got it
<sjdurfey> _2: what does that mean?
<_2> mr_clark hmmm   ;/
<mr_clark> _2, Is the distribution upgrade dialog supposed to come up automatically?
<brady> its just strange it would put it in there to begin with
<_2> sjdurfey 10-4 10-4 10-4   ten code for radio communication.   total agreement.
<sjdurfey> ahhh, ok
<brady> also, any way to disable my laptops touchpad? Ksynaptics doesn't work with KDE 4
<FabienD_> hi all
<jarosser06> yeah it automatically just ended up in the Internet submenu for me
<brady> I asked this last night, no solution
<mr_clark> _2, Just took a look in /var/log/dist-upgrade and the log there ends with an error:
<_2> mr_clark ACTUALLY i don't know.    maybe someone that has upgraded 8.4 to 8.10 can assist
<FabienD_> someone know how to change screen resolution with 8.10 ?
<_2> mr_clark what error ?
<mr_clark> Cache can not be locked (E:Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 ....etc etc
<sjdurfey> i was rather put off when i heard about this, since it kind of goes against everything a university is supposed to stand for, and of course when i tried to express my opinion on the subject matter with the person who told me, their only reponse was "its their network, they can do with it what they want" so i just stopped talking, its just a horrible sentiment for someone to have
<mr_clark> Sorry typing this from my PCBSD box.
<_2> ah ha   something else is running or it tried to run as normal user
<_2> the package manager i mean.
<brady> anyway to disable my laptop touchpad? It is quite annoying when typing
<jarosser06> brady i found an answer it has to do with editing the xorg file if your interested just google "disabling touchpad in kde4" and click on the first link
<brady> ok, thanks my man
<mr_clark> _2, Yeah but I'm the only one on this laptop. And I'm doing exactly what it says to do . I'm going to try something else.
<_2> sjdurfey if you will pardon the assessment. you don't belong there.   you already know more about life than the things they will be trying to teach you.
<brady> jarosser06, the first result won't work here because xorg.conf is less functional in this version, I have tried it already
<sjdurfey> im not too far from graduation, after that im going someplace else for grad school, someplace a little more open and liberal (which is suprising since im at a liberal arts school)
<jarosser06> oh alright sorry i don't know what to tell you then
<sjdurfey> _2: but thank you for the kind assessment
<jarosser06> you might just google around a bit and see if an app has not been written for kde4
<jarosser06> maybe check the kde apps site or the qt apps site
<trappist> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<brady> Ill give it a shot
 * _2 thinks that infonode is antiquated
<mr_clark> _2, The only thing that is really running is the adept_manager. I'm thinking it's having a problem closing it?
<_2> mr_clark could be.
<uman3>  Hi, I just updated to ubuntu 8.10 using the alternate install cd. the problem is now all my network settings are messed up. for some reason in the network configuration utility there was only one connection and it was called ifdown (eth1) its like all my 3 connections were called ifdown eth1 and instead of using dhcp it gives me a 192.168.0.1 ip. i tried to edit the settings but it says "Updating connection failed: nm-ifupdown-connection.c.82 - connection up
<_2> trappist is E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock  a common error for dist-upgrade?   mr_clark is having a time with it.
<_2> i haven't been around enough lately to know how things are progressing.
<brady> man, it seems like such a simple issue, to be able to disable my touchpad...man, what a headache
<jarosser06> yeah have you tried the mailing list or the forums
<brady> not yet
<_2> uman3 "ifdown" is a command to terminate that particular connection/interface.
<brady> I am fairly new to linux
<jarosser06> yeah i would just search the forumns and if you still don't find something you might try the mailing list
<uman3> _2 i kkow bu the connection is called ifupdown eth1
<jarosser06> brady, it seems ksynaptics has been discontinued
<_2> uman3 i'm just saying that the name should not contain commands   " ifup ifupdown ifdown ifconfig "   the conneciton should be called " eth0  eth1  ath0 wlan0 br0 "  and so forth.
<brady> I saw that
<uman3> well i didnt give those connections that name
<brady> It runs in KDE 4, but I cant use it because of its dependency on SHMConfig
<jarosser06> try touchfreeze it is in the repos
<brady> touchfreeze is the package name then?
<_2> well i have work that i'm not getting done.   good luck to your pinguin.
<brady> yeah
<jarosser06> yeah i
<brady> its installing
<jarosser06> let me know how it works
<brady> no, it doesnt work
<brady> ugh
<purpleposeidon> Which file system should I use? ext[34]?
<brady> jarosser06: it doesnt work, at all
<brady> why couldnt synaptics just release a linux driver package
<sleven> Is there a way to find information in swedish somewhere?
<jarosser06> oh damn
<jarosser06> brady, i have searched around and it seems that touchfreeze should do the trick i would suggest maybe a reboot or logout and see if that might work
<jarosser06> i know its a pain but there is always a chance
<jarosser06> that it works
<brady> ok
<sleven> Anyway: I want to access SU but there seems to be some sort of password installed to it and i have not typed 1 for it so how do i go from that?
<sleven> Is there a regular/normal SU pass from start that i can change?
<brady> in that case, Ill ttyl
<sleven> Seems hard to get info/support for this OS
<jbasilio> sleven: you must have typed a password for it ... how are you going to the SU?
<sleven> trying from ehh shell?
<brady> yeah, it didnt work even after restart
<Tex-Hogger> I am in the process of trying to fix my video display. It is stuck at 800x640, but my monitor should use 1440x900@60Hz.  I just did a fresh install if Kubuntu 8.10. The onboard video is a Nvidia GeForce 4 MX. What steps do I need to take to get this corrected?
<jarosser06> oh
<sidney> Hello
<jarosser06> brady, you might try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<sleven> Even when i try to access adept manager it asks for some su pass?
<sidney> I upgraded to 8.10 and my sound nolonger works
<jbasilio> sleven: it is asking for root user password .... when you installed ubuntu you had to set a root password and also create a user and set that password
<sleven> and i swear i have NOT entered any su pass somewhere when installed
<hoonteke> kate: how do I column edit?
<jbasilio> sleven: try "su -" and use blank password
<sleven> well root or su i guess is the same?
<jbasilio> yes
<djdarkman> is there a way to use interpid with kde3?
<sleven> then it did ask for userpass when install but not root pass?
<jbasilio> it's been awhile since i installed from scratch ...but it should def. ask for root password
<sleven> i'll try blank pass 1 sec
<little> hoonteke: Edit --> Block Selection Mode
<sleven> blank didn't work :(
<little> hoonteke: You have to choose it again to turn it off.
<sleven> and the pass i did choose for useraccount doesn't work either
<jbasilio> sleven: well that sounds a bit wonky.  are you logged in now?
<sleven> as user yes
<KR-data> how can I know if someone is connected to my SSH-server?
<sleven> it's this laptop the os is installed on
<jbasilio> KR-data: tail -f /var/log/messages
<KR-data> jbasilio, maybe a command that gives more specific info
<hoonteke> little: appreciate it.  Hmm, that's a bummer it's not easily switchable.  I know that ... is it jEdit? ... has it via Ctrl+Click and move mouse
<sleven> phonenumber and snailmailadress? ;)
<little> hoonteke: It says Ctrl + Shift + B for block selection mode in Kate, if that helps any.
<Guest89557> hy everybody, does anyone know if my graphic driver is installed in a correct way?
<purpleposeidon> It'd be cool if you could set an amarok visualization as a plasmoid
<Guest89557> how can I check it?
<jbasilio> KR-data: good question .. i never knew it myself i only know to look at the logs and grep out what's interesting.  i'd love to know the "real" answer if there is one
<brady> I get access denied when I try to move a file into a folder
<brady> I am the administrator
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me?
<jarosser06> you might have to add sudo in front when you doing it
<KR-data> jbasilio, so far I found "w", "who" and "finger"
<hoonteke> little: hehe, I asked the question then got on the phone ...
<brady> well, I just want to click and drag
<brady> I am not sure how to do this in command line
<hoonteke> little: okay, that's reasonable.  Not what I was expecting with Ctrl, but that's not too unwieldy.  Thanks for the pointer.
<giuseppe_> does anyone know if my graphic driver is installed in a correct way?
<jarosser06> oh um get on a console and type in sudo dolphin
<KR-data> jbasilio, problem is, firestarter shows a connection, but I can't trace it, I just want to know if I ought to be worried
<little> hoonteke: No problem. Maybe you can reassign the keys for it.
<hoonteke> little: eh, probably not, because it's expecting one to let go of the Ctrl character
<hoonteke> I want it to only be active when I hit a meta key, but it needs a shortcut
<hoonteke> eh, it's close enough
<little> hoonteke: I never was fond of Ctrl key combinations. I'm a Shift key combination kinda girl. (:
<hoonteke> like I said, KDE does things just a little differently, I'll get used to it
<giuseppe_> sometimes on my notebook display becomes black and neither mouse or keyboard work... anyone can help me?
<hoonteke> heh.  Shifty is what I heard
<hoonteke> sketchy even
<hoonteke> (and by heard, I mean read.  ;-) )
<little> LOL
<little> I use Shift + Del to cut and Shift + Insert to paste. (:
<hoonteke> little: yeah man!  That's what I learned from DOS and qbasic a long time ago.  I still use 'em.  Great shortcuts!
<little> hoonteke: Yeah, I love them. The only problem is that Shift + Insert doesn't play nice with Klipper in most applications <sigh>...
<hoonteke> little: haha! I used the block select, tried to do an action, and bam, Kate crashes.  Let's see if it's repeatable
<little> hoonteke: OMG!
<hoonteke> it's alright, it was just scratch
<little> hoonteke: What release are you running? I'm using Kubuntu Hardy Heron LTS and haven't had any problem with Block Select.
<giuseppe_> nobody can help me?
<brady> how do I run via command line, yes I know, noob question
<jarosser06> run what
<brady> I installed SHMconfig
<little> giuseppe: How do you make it work again when it happens?
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: can you describe actions leading up to it?  can you find a series of steps that recreate it?
<brady> and ksynaptics, which should work with SHMconfig
<jbasilio> KR-data: did you type "who" ?  it'll show who is connected to the machine
<brady> I need to run ksynaptics
<jbasilio> KR-data: maybe that was the "right" way to monitor it.  :)
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: it's obviously a bug, but it's *really* hard to debug issues if one doesn't know how to recreate it
<KR-data> jbasilio, I did, it only showed me
<jbasilio> KR-data: i guess i'm used to looking at logs to look at hack attempts
<jbasilio> KR-data: wouldn't worry then ... can't be logged in w/o showing up on "who" AFAIK
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: well, it seems totally randomic. So first of all I think that can be useful to check if video graphic driver are correctly installed. Do you know how to do it?
<KR-data> jbasilio, well so far I closed the server, since I'm at home I don't really need it right now
<jbasilio> KR-data: if you look at logs directly though you'll see who successfully logged in and when
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: unfortunately, no.  I as new as apparently you are to KDE
<KR-data> jbasilio, but that's more like a right now solution, that won't be usable in the long run
<jarosser06> brady, i guess type ksynaptics in the command promt
<jbasilio> KR-data: keep your passwords complex ... and user accounts limited ... and almost impossible for someone to just hack in brute force
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: my first inclination would be to check /var/logs/... for some hint
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: no, I use ubuntu... it means gnome
<KR-data> jbasilio, what about private key auth?
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: maybe /var/log/Xorg.log or something like that
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: hmm, then you might want to ask in #ubuntu or #gnome
<giuseppe_> can I post it to you?
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: ok
<jbasilio> KR-data: private key auth for the ssh server?
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: this is the #kubuntu room.  although I understand your frustration with "too much noise" in #ubuntu
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: I'd rather you didn't.  Why don't you pastebin your research, and post the url here
<hoonteke> pastebin = { pastebin.org, pastebin.com, dpaste.com, rafb.net, etc.)
<KR-data> jbasilio, yup, technically it shouldn't be possible without my private key, but I don't trust anything blindly
<hoonteke> this way, others can look as well
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: which recearch you mean?
<jbasilio> KR-data: i think even with that you'd need the password of the user ... the encryption is just for the link itself AFAIK
<jbasilio> KR-data: but i suppose it could be snifed if the key was compromised.  generate a new one ...
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: I assume you're looking at your /var/log/{messages,Xorg.*,etc.}
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: btw, /var/log/Xorg.log it's empty
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: try ls /var/log/*X* see what it returns
<KR-data> jbasilio, no, the server has a key for encryption and I have another key for authorization, the auth key is a personal one
<jarosser06> brady, did it work
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: I have two files ls /var/log/*X*
<jbasilio> KR-data: either way, who will tell you who is logged on ... and lookign at logs and grepping for "successful" or something (can't recall) will show you who logged in and when
<jbasilio> KR-data: unless you have a determined hacker that is editting your logs as they log in to wipe their steps ... that's pretty secure right there
<giuseppe_> hoonteke:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<giuseppe_> do you want to see /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: alright, so look at .log.  If you're on the command line: $ less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KR-data> jbasilio, well chances are that it's some newbie wanting to try his new *haxor skillz* (loosers)
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: sure.  That's the kind of thing you would post to a pastebin site
<hoonteke> and then post only the url here
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: sorry, what is $ less /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<hoonteke> $ <-- is the canonical symbol for "on the command line, type the following"
<hoonteke> the command is "less"
<hoonteke> and the argument is "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<hoonteke> it's just a way to look at the file.  If you're more comfortable with the GUI, the look at the file through gedit, leafpad, or your favorite editor.
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: wait for a moment
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: http://pastebin.com/m7725c786
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: have  a look
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: ah, on the phone ...
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: sorry?
<hoonteke> I'm on the phone
<hoonteke> it'll be a minute
<hoonteke> it's the problem with multitasking
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: ok... I'm here
<TimS> Has everyones updates gone successfull? The new kernel seemed to fail on one of my machines, I'm updating this one atm, I hope it all works okay
<j0KeR> hi
<mememe> hiho
<j0KeR> whats up?
<mememe> that gets on my nerves! everytime after the kde desktop is fully loaded after 10 secs only black screen
<mememe> with 8.10 and 8.04 and ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work have to make a hard reset
<mememe> also with 8.04 kde3 hm
<ignis_> Hello , is there anyone can tell me something about a message i m gettin "Could not obtain lock on the cache" when i try to use Adept to update my system?
<asmith_> New kernel (-16) failed on my box. Couldn't load the initrd correctly.
<ubuntu> .
<mememe> ignis_; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<TimS> Can I have KDE3 on 8.10?
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: ...
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: okay, I'm on hold temporarily ...
<TimS> And something is really wrong with X in 8.10 for me, all the colours have gone crazy
<TimS> Its a mess.
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: thanks hoonteke
<hoonteke> hmm, hmm, looks like you just copied and pasted.  :-)  I need the whole file, or at least the latter half of it
<hoonteke> why don't you open it through Gedit
<hoonteke> then copy and paste the whole thing to pastebin
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: well gedit it's blocked and I'm not able to kill blocked process and run it again :(
<hoonteke> hmm, alright.
<hoonteke> time for the command line because it's how I know how to help. :-P
<hoonteke> open up a terminal
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: done
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: so?...
<hoonteke> this is going to "arcane", but copy and paste it
<hoonteke> $ alias grep='grep --color=always'
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: ok
<hoonteke> (don't copy and paste the $ symbol)
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: I know some commands by terminal.. so
<hoonteke> ps waux | grep gedit
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: go on
<hoonteke> that will give you the pid for gedit
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: done
<hoonteke> the second column is the pid
<hoonteke> okay, $ kill <pid>
<hoonteke> pid = Process ID, btw
<hoonteke> if that doesn't kill gedit
<hoonteke> then do, kill -9 <pid>
<hoonteke> that should force it shut
<giuseppe_> done previous but it does not work
<hoonteke> try the latter
<giuseppe_> just a second
<hoonteke> the different between just 'kill' and 'kill -9' is "rollover and die" and just "die"
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: rollover? :S
<hoonteke> ;-)
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: now they are killed but what's the meaning of rollover?
<hoonteke> it was a joke
<hoonteke> ah, shoot hold on
<hoonteke> off hold
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hoonteke> hehe, this is stilted sorry
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: http://pastebin.com/m417f5782
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: do you see it?
<hoonteke> yep
<Timmy> I did not realise KDE3 would be completely removed with 8.10
<Timmy> :(
<heinkel_111> Timmy...it appears to live on somewhere inside my computer, amarok, konversation, digikam all seem to continue using kde 3
<Timmy> KDE3 will grown on me I guess
<Timmy> But I feel insulted I wasn't warned it would just dissapear
<Timmy> And sorry, but the new Adept is useless.
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: any idea?
<MinusSeven> I've having a problem with nvidia settings
<MinusSeven> Has this been common?
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: still on the pone
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: sorry ;)
<jtisme> yep adept is a little goofy use aptitude
<Timmy> MinusSeven: Does it appear all colour full and wacky?
<MinusSeven> No, I run nvidia-settings
<MinusSeven> set the resolution
<hoonteke> phone
<Timmy> Ah
<MinusSeven> save it to xconfig
<heinkel_111> I can't figure out how to stretch KDE4 desktop background acroos both screens in my twinview config
<MinusSeven> reboot
<Timmy> Nope
<MinusSeven> and it goes back to the same resolution it was
<Timmy> heinkel_111: Whats worse is all the KDE3 applications look horrid with the system tray
<little> MinusSeven: You might have to run it this way: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<MinusSeven> ok then
<MinusSeven> I'll try that
<heinkel_111> Timmy, they uswed to before as well ;) but this I think you can fix with some icon config
<Timmy> Hmm
<heinkel_111> there may be a backport of the oxygen theme to kde 3 somewhere
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: I need to step out for a few.  I'll be back in hopefully 20
<Timmy> Ugh, I need a KDE4 Konversation, it doesn't change with my colour scheme :p
<hoonteke> I didn't see any errors there
<hoonteke> but you might also check
<hoonteke> the file ~/.xsession-errors
<hoonteke> it's a "hidden dot file" in your home directory
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: can I leave you my address email if you have any sugestion? I have to go away too
<Timmy> On KDE, can I move the panel to the top of the screen?
<supertones> Timmy: yes
<Timmy> supertones: How? :p
<supertones> unlock the panel
<supertones> then click on the cashew in the panel
<heinkel_111> does anyone know  where KDE4 sticks the desktop background configuration files?
<supertones> a bar comes up above the panel
<supertones> hold that and drag it to the top
<Timmy> Ah, I see, thankyou :D
<JontheEchidna> heinkel_111: ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc and plasmarc
<heinkel_111> thank you, JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> np
<heinkel_111> hmm.. still not possible to configure the right geometry for my desktop background there
<heinkel_111> wonder where that setting is stuck :(
<norman_x> hi there. anybody could tell me, wich name the fax-gui in kde4.x has now? I knewed "kdeprintfax" under kde3.x, but in 4 its not available. Anybody any hint?
<jtisme> norman_x, kfax maybe
<jtisme> there is also kfax-kde4  transitional package
<norman_x> jtisme: thanks for the hint, but kfax is a viewer only, isnt it?
<jtisme> well it says viewer but viewers usually have print capab
<conanius> hi all
<norman_x> jtisme: oh, yeah, you mean, that when installing kfax, the kde print function will be installed too, and then there is a fax?
<conanius> is there anyone here who can help me with aMSN on my Ubuntu Ultimate machine please?
<conanius> when I click log in, it just sits there saying 'logging in'
<jtisme> norman_x, i havent used it but it probably only views and prints fax's
<madsdyd> hi everyone: clean install of kubuntu 8.10 on ibm t42p - how do I start the wireless network? knetworkmanager appears not to start...
<jtisme> execute apt-cache search fax   and it will list all the pkgs that deal with fax
<norman_x> jtisme: ok, thats what I knewed too.
<norman_x> madsdyd: thanks for that hint, but I still did that too
<jtisme> norman_x, you want something other than that righ ;/
<jtisme> righ=right
<madsdyd> :-)
 * madsdyd wants a knetworkmanager
<norman_x> jtisme: yes, I need to send faxes, and as menthioned before, in kde3.x there was a thing called "kdeprintfax", wich was a gui for efax command line faxsending tool
<jtisme> norman_x, see what kfax-kde4 is
<jtisme> it says transitional pkg things r a changn in kde4
<norman_x> jtisme: its the same like kfax, only a viewer and a faxprinter, but not a faxsending gui like kdeprintfax was
<jtisme> norman_x, ahh k
<sidney>  Can someone help with no sound in 8.10 please
<crimsun> sidney: would you describe more specifically?
<sidney> ok
<jtisme> norman_x, quick look on google brings up hylafax  client and server versions for fax might look at that
<sidney> i reinstalled and updated to 8.10 but have no sound of any kind sound blaster audigy2
<norman_x> jtisme: thank you a lot for your effort! i know hylafax. to configure and use it is a real horror. as far as I know, it was originally coded by SuSE Linux developers, and those guys liked it to code arround four cornerns.
<jtisme> norman_x, ok
<crimsun> sidney: pure Kubuntu - no GNOME or Xfce?
<powerking> kk, so wifi worked yesterday, and now its borked. Again.
<powerking> anyone have any ideas?
<sidney> Ubuntu
<sidney> nothing added
<crimsun> sidney: do you mean that you installed KDE4 on top of Ubuntu, or that you installed Kubuntu directly?
<sidney> not k ubuntu intrepid i think they call it
<sidney> is this a kubuntu only room
<sidney> pure ubuntu
<Walzmyn> Why do I keep finding the bluetooth app open in my sys. tray? I've never used it and I keep turning it off and telling it to not restart.
<dustrial> jo hi all, i was useing KDE3 with KDE4 login menue... after removing KDE4 the login manager is not displayed anymore...    how do i start KDM correctly?
<crimsun> sidney: sorry, was busy in another channel
<crimsun> sidney: ok, so just to check, you installed KDE4 on top of Ubuntu?
<JAVAj3d1> hello everyone
<JAVAj3d1> the latest kubuntu rocks
<JAVAj3d1> I'm having a little problem while running eclipse
<JAVAj3d1> the plasma panel becomes flaky
<JAVAj3d1> I installed the latest nvidia driver as suggested in a bug report but it did not work
<JAVAj3d1> does anyone have any other suggestions?
<dustrial> hi again, i removed kdm4, now kdm is not starting  and i have to login into a non-gui shell - HLP pls
<matt__> i have a couple of questions - I'm on Intrepid (amd64 if that matters) what would be the expected load averages with only firefox and gwenview open??  mines inbetween 1.00 & 2.00 ??
<brady> how would I go about disabling my synaptics touchpad?
<isleshocky771> Anyone have any idea how to reset keyboard keys?  My alt key stopped working correctly.
<isleshocky771> I tried restarting the computer and setxkbmap
<sidney> I have no sound on ubuntu 8.10 Kde
<crimsun> sidney: right, please use pastebin or the other script that I recommended
<crimsun> sidney: somehow, you need to get that information onto a pastebin
<crimsun> sidney: this client blocks chat requests, sorry
<sidney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69034/
<crimsun> sidney: one sec
<crimsun> sidney: hmm.
<crimsun> sidney: in a Terminal/Konsole: amixer -c0 set 'Surround',0
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> sidney: in a Terminal/Konsole: amixer -c0 set 'Surround',0 80%,80% && amixer -c0 set 'Center',0
<crimsun> 80%
<crimsun> (my paste is horrible)
<crimsun> && amixer -c0 set 'LFE',0 80% && amixer -c0 set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 mute
<crimsun> I presume you want analog output instead of out to a digital reciever via spdif
<sidney> i just need sound
<sidney> analog
<crimsun> sidney: right, the most important toggle for you, then, is that last one.
<crimsun> sidney: amixer -c0 set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 mute
<sidney> done
<sidney> syntax error
<noisan> I have Kubuntu 8.04 installed on my computer
<sidney> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'
<noisan> When it upgraded to KDE4 it left KDE3.5.10 installed on the computer
<crimsun> sidney: no, try the command that I pasted most recently
<crimsun> sidney: amixer -c0 set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack',0 mute
<noisan> so now when I enter kcontrol it edits the properties for KDE3.5.10 but I obviously want it to work with KDE4
<noisan> so how do I totaly remove KDE3.5.10?
<sidney> sound
<crimsun> sidney: excellent.
<sidney> great thank you
<noisan> I have been browsing the whole internet to find any solution but there doesn't seem to be any. I have tried sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop but then it removed parts of KDE4 and left KDE3 so I had to to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to save it.
<noisan> Seems strange if I would have to re-install the whole distro (Kubuntu) in order to remove the old version of KDE?
<sidney> sounds good thanks again crimsun
<Dragnslcr> noisan- kcontrol doesn't exist in KDE4, so what you have in Kubuntu 8.04 only does settings for KDE3 apps
<noisan> Dragnslcr: Ok, thanks. Is there any way to remove any traces of KDE 3.5.10?
<xp-killer> xp
<xp-killer> i have linux install on 1 pc and xp on another pc,can i take out the hdd (linux) n put it in another pc?will it boot?
<amdpox> xp-killer, probably, but drivers might not all work
<Dragnslcr> noisan- in 8.04, probably not, especially since not all programs have KDE4 versions
<xp-killer> amdpox: ok but now the pc i want to put it in i want to put it with the xp hdd will the grub can understand 2 hdd separat on 1 pc?
<amdpox> it might have issues if they're in a different order
<noisan> Dragnslcr: Hmm... Could I upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 (is that version built on KDE4?) and then after that remove all traces of KDE3.5?
<amdpox> ie if GRUB on the linux drive is expecting it to be hd0, but you boot it with that drive being hd1, it might have troubles
<amdpox> do you want to shift it over permanently?
<xp-killer> amdpox: well yea cause im on 2 pc and its anoying
<Dragnslcr> noisan- I wouldn't say all traces. There are still a few programs that use the KDE3 libraries
<noisan> Dragnslcr: Is there anyway to check which they are? It irritates me that KDM shows KDE3 as one option.. and when I start kcontrol (I realize it's worthless in KDE 4?) it says it runs KDE 3.5.10
<Dragnslcr> Well, kcontrol won't be available in 8.10 anyway
<noisan> Even better :)
<Dragnslcr> You know you can just remove the KDE3 option from kdm
<xp-killer> does kess have a chat chanel i can ask question?
<noisan> In my (very strange) world it would still bug me knowing that KDE3 managed to sneak away from me :)
<noisan> Though no, I don't know how to edit KDM and would appriciate a lot if you would tell me where to do it.
<wesley> Guys anyone using the Iphone under kubuntu ?
<aanderse> did anyone else notice that 4.1.3 introduced a new dolphin bug where when you create a file, it prompts you for a file name twice? :\
<JontheEchidna> aanderse: nope, works for me (tm)
<aanderse> 4.1.3?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<aanderse> thanks
#kubuntu 2008-11-08
<shadewin1> why doesn't the automatic install of nvidia binary drivers work?
<shadewin1> I clicked the "Activate" button but NOTHING happens
<shadewin1> a dialog comes up saying "downloading and installing" or somethin like that
<shadewin1> but nothing changes
<shadewin1> I know I can install them manually but I'd prefer not to
<drimys> hola
<shadewin1> hey
<Rioting_pacifist> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<shadewin1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fbvortex> I just installed 8.10, but my network connection is wired, no dhcp or autodiscovery.  However, even after I use the network manager and configure the default setting, it never configures the interface.  I am able to manually configure it using ifconfig, resolv.conf and route.  What should I be doing?
<be_original> hey guys, i installed ubuntu 8.10 and after i restarted computer ubuntu faills to startup, first it loads then i get black screen, does someone knows what is the problem?
<Devourer> Is it possible to update Kubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 yet?
<JontheEchidna> Always has been since release day and a bit before: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<fbvortex> be_original: do you get a text mode console login prompt if you press ctrl+alt+f2
<be_original> no, the screen is tottaly dead
<jtisme> be_original, do you know how to change the boot options line to remove splash and quiet
<Devourer> JontheEchidna, thanks.
<be_original> no man im tottaly new to linux
<JontheEchidna> Devourer: You're welcome
<legodude> is there any cute way to search your command history by prefix
<jtisme> be_original, ok first answer fbbortex's question
<legodude> like, type ssh then hit the up arrow and see all command starting with ssh?
<fbvortex> jtisme: I think he did
<be_original> i did,
<jtisme> missed it and the answer was?
<be_original> no, the screen is tottaly dead
<jtisme> be_original, ok you get the grub boot menu correct?
<fbvortex> be_original: try (slowly) ctrl+alt+f2 and go through the f keys until you get to f12 .  see if any of them bring the monitor back to life
<jtisme> good idea
<Devourer> JontheEchidna, I don't understand. :(
<nejode> be_original: if you press ctrl+alt+f1 do you get a login prompt?
<Devourer> JontheEchidna, I typed that command and Adept Manager came up... but I don't think anything happened.
<JontheEchidna> No version upgrade button in the top toolbar?
<fbvortex> be_original: when you first boot, it should ask you to press I think ESC or something if you want to bring up the menu
<Devourer> JontheEchidna, oh. ok. Didn't see it... with the mass amount of buttons in that app.
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<be_original> ok ill try, but monitor looks like it's off the lights are off, like when notebook is turned off completely
<fbvortex> Is anyone successfully using 8.10 with a wired ethernet interface with a static IP address?
<JontheEchidna> fbvortex: nobody is that I have seen
<fbvortex> be_original: is it in powersave mode, or is the power off completely (i.e. did you press the power button/pull the plug)?
<JontheEchidna> fbvortex: there's a bug report about that somewhere
<be_original> yes, i tried that
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: seems ridiculous to call it a release if something so basic doesn't work.
<JontheEchidna> fbvortex: be glad knetworkmanager works at all, though it is a real shame that that bug exists
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: is there a way to run 8.10 on KDE3?
<JontheEchidna> sorta, but that won't fix knetworkmanager. It's still a kde3 app
 * coreymon77 thinks knetworkmanager is a piece of something unmentionable in this channel
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: with KDE3, I was able to set the network configuration from within KControlCenter for my static address
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: KDE4 seems to require KNetworkManager.
<legodude> KNetworkManager sucks :(
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: unless there's some way to do the same as before?
<legodude> anyone have a clue why my nvidia card is not detecting my monitors?
<fbvortex> legodude: totally agreed
<legodude> fbvortex: like, why can't you set wifi network preference order
<fbvortex> legodude: have you checked to see if /var/log/Xorg.0.log says anything?
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> No devices detected
<nejode> johntheEchidna: you should be able to manually edit your /etc/init.d/network/interfaces file
<fbvortex> nejode: was that directed toward me?
<legodude> although I'm not sure if it means cards or monitors
<nejode> ...sorry /etc/network/interfaces
<fbvortex> legodude: so is it detecting a primary monitor or something?  how are you checking the log file?
<legodude> fbvortex: after I installed the nvidia binary driver, it won't load X any more
<legodude> I can use text console and ssh in...
<fbvortex> legodude: can you pastebin your xorg log?
<nejode> fbvortex: yes man, I got mixed up with the nicks
<legodude> one sec
<fbvortex> nejode: I'm actually a gentoo guy helping a friend out with kubuntu.  what's the syntax for /etc/network/interfaces ?
<fbvortex> and what's the deal with the "configless" xorg in 8.10?
<jtisme> fbvortex, changed to static ip no work, changed back worked definitely a bug there
<legodude> fbvortex: http://pastebin.com/d27a31566
<metbsd> there should be more mirror for china
<JontheEchidna> fbvortex: sudo /etc/network/interfaces start or stop or restart
<nejode> fbvortex: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<JontheEchidna> fbvortex: and in theory X should be able to autodetect what your monitor, etc is capable of. doesn't always work though, like in my case it detects my highest resolution as too low :/
<JontheEchidna> at least you still can use config :D
<fbvortex> legodude: looks like you've got 2 nvidia cards, and the driver doesn't know which one to use by default
<legodude> fbvortex: is it that simple?
<nejode> ...that "unbreakable X" is a real pain in the X...
<legodude> it won't automatically respect bios settings?
<fbvortex> legodude: that's how I'm interpreting the log file...
<uman3> Hi there. I just updated to 8.10 using the alternate cd and in my main user account the network manager doesnt open up on startup and doesnt open when i ALT+F2 nm-applet... on another user (limited) i have the network manager does open at startup. Any idea how i can fix this? Thanks
<legodude> fbvortex: but shouldn't it also at least detect my monitors?
<fbvortex> legodude: it seems to indicate that either of them could be "primary" and it doesn't know which of those to use.
<legodude> fbvortex: do you know how to set primary?
<fbvortex> legodude: when it says "no devices detected", it's referring to video cards.  since it doesn't know which video card to use, it doesn't even get to probing the monitors
<legodude> gotcha, I was unclear on that
<legodude> how do I tell it to, well use both
 * DaSkreech give koffee to genii
<fbvortex> legodude: let me try to look up the syntax
<legodude> hrm
<legodude> seems like I might need two device sections
<legodude> with two busids
<fbvortex> legodude: that part is correct
<fbvortex> legodude: but I don't know how to say which should be primary
<metbsd> can't get my wireless connection to work, the device is detected in hardware drivers
<legodude> well, I'm gonna try and specify a busid now and just get one up and running
<fbvortex> legodude: I can pastebin a section from my xorg.conf for you
<fbvortex> legodude: if you'd like
<legodude> I don't think that's necessary just yet fbvortex
<legodude> thanks though
<legodude> what's the package for gdm?
<legodude> (console mouse)
<fbvortex> legodude: you mean gpm
<legodude> yes
<legodude> that's my problem
<legodude> nice
<legodude> specifying a busid got me at least one screen
<legodude> thanks so much for that fbvortex, I had just assumed it couldn't find monitors
<fbvortex> legodude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69064/ if you want it
<fbvortex> oh never mind, I see you got it
<legodude> I gotta say though, this is the first time X and I on linux have been somewhat friends
<legodude> er
<legodude> I gotta say though, this is the first time X on linux and I have been somewhat friends
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> how is the new KDE 4.1 for everyone? have they fixed the bugs yet in Intrepid?
<legodude> still kinda buggy
<legodude> lotsa promise I'd say
<fbvortex> bdizzle: not so great if using a static IP address :)
<bdizzle> lol
<bdizzle> well, I've finally got Hardy working out for me, so I don't see much of a reason to change things out right now
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> god I used to hate modlines
<legodude> modelines
<legodude> and fonts
<legodude> ugh
 * legodude shudders
<fbvortex> legodude: you can usually avoid the uglier stuff with a lot of the generic timing parameters.
<legodude> fbvortex: yeah, not it seems you can just leave it all out
<fbvortex> nejode: Thanks, now the static IP config works.  How can I stop KNetworkManager from being launched on startup?
<legodude> now
<shreedhar> HI
<legodude> wow
<legodude> I really wedged this machine
<aidy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/291691 anyone know a fix?
<aidy> maybe some change to krunner settings
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: Actually, if you could help with the last part of that question, I'd appreciate it.  How do I stop KNetworkManager from being launched on startup?
<JontheEchidna> fbvortex: search for a knetworkmanager.desktop in /etc/Autostart
<JontheEchidna> add OnlyShowIn=KDE to the file
<JontheEchidna> or you could just delete it if you don't even want it in KDE :P
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: what does OnlyShowIn mean?  don't actually run it?
<JontheEchidna> only run in kde, but I misunderstood the question
<JontheEchidna> you can just delete the .desktop
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: OK, thanks.  I didn't know where the link to it was that was cauing the autostart
<fbvortex> causing
<legodude> does anyone know if nvidia settings needs to be fed proper stuff from xorg.conf to properly function?
<mauro> como va loco todo tranqui??
<legodude> ugh
<legodude> and now nvidia-settings is segfaulting on me
<mauro> che vieja todo bien... pero parlame en spanish porque no la caso muy bien
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: there isn't an /etc/Autostart dir.  Running find on Autostart just shows the one created in the user's home directory, which is empty
<bdizzle> 1SP
<bdizzle> !SP
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<bdizzle> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bdizzle> mauro: por favor va aqui para ayuda
<bdizzle> !es
<DaSkreech> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mauro> tank you dude
<JontheEchidna> fbvortex: I've never actually done this... just seen stuff about it on the intertubes
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: nm, I'm an idiot
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: if I could do a find for the autostart dir, I could just as well do a search for .desktop files
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: it's in /etc/xdg/autostart
<JontheEchidna> ah!
<shreedhar> Hi
<purpleposeidon> Is there a way to mirror a partition?
<Alex135> purpleposeidon: mirror as in make a copy as a backup?
<purpleposeidon> Like raid, but not.
<legodude> haha
<legodude> can you explain further?
<legodude> you mean double the data on a single disk?
<legodude> if so it would cut your write speed way down, possibly by more than half
<legodude> well, for sure by more than a half
<purpleposeidon> I would put / on this, it would be on two seperate disks, and optimize my write speed way up, possiby by more than half. :P
<legodude> you mean stripe?
<purpleposeidon> Err, sure? :D
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> that's basic raid
<legodude> raid 0 or 1
<condon> OK, so, I compiled a dvd in devede..where's it save the file?  I pointed it to my home directory and had it name it movie but there's nothing there
<legodude> I always forget which is which
<legodude> purpleposeidon: just be aware that you double your failure rate
<purpleposeidon> Ahh... right, fsck that then.
<KDesk> I have modified some plasmoid settings, but now I would like to have the default settings again, what can I do to get the back to the default?
<legodude> ugh, "comm: Xorg Tainted: P "
<condon> Is there a search string @ the console to locate a path/file containing two words (that won't bring up every instance of each word, only those that have both words somewhere in them?)
<legodude> ugh hackish is two pipes?
<legodude> find /path/to | grep term1 | grep term2
<legodude> there are much more elegant ways to do it
<condon> worked like a charm, appreciate it man
<anethum_a> hello everyone!!!
<anethum_a> i have this weird problem and i'd like to see if anybody has some info that could help me
<h00k> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h00k> what's up, anethum_a
<anethum_a> i grabbed the last kubuntu 8.10 RC and installed it, and i have updated since then frequently, but at startup in hangs on the kubuntu loading bar and i have to hold enter to get it to start
<h00k> anethum_a: you should grab the 8.10 final package
<legodude> does the system settings app control preferences system-wide
<legodude> or only kde-wide?
<h00k> legodude: KDE-wide
<stdin> both actually
<legodude> hrm
<legodude> amarok does not seem to respect them?
<legodude> I can get sound out by testing in notifications
<legodude> but not amarok
<h00k> stdin, really?
<GillesM> hello my wifi light blinks when It use network .. how can make it fixed ?
<KDesk> amarok 1.4 or ?
<KDesk> amarok 1.4 or 2 ?
<legodude> 1.4
<stdin> h00k: it can configure network settings/grub/cron/system services etc
<legodude> well
<h00k> yeah, I suppose that stuff,
<legodude> I'm asking because I am trying to set up my sound settings
<legodude> I'm using digital output
<h00k> stdin: I suppose I sort of "forgot" those >.<
<KDesk> legodude: amarok 1.4 uses the kde3 libs, so I will not read the settings from system settings
<anethum_a> eh, i was trying to avoid a reinstall but i need to at any rate, i have some partitioning issues i have to deal with so i'm probably just going to do a fresh install
<stdin> KDesk: it will, because those setting are in the same place
<h00k> anethum_a: perhaps somebody would be able to help you better
<h00k> anethum_a: I'm sorry
<stdin> legodude: check your settings in Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Engine
<legodude> yeah
<KDesk> it is not the same, with amarok 2 it would work.
<legodude> I was looking there
<stdin> KDesk: both use ~/.kde
<anethum_a> nah, i need a fresh install, ive got about about 10 gigs of unpartitioned space i need to absorb into my home directory that used to belong to the vista installer :)
<KDesk> amarok 1.4 uses xine direct, amarok 2 and kde4 uses phonon
<stdin> KDesk: phonon will use either Xine or GStreamer, so it sill uses Xine by default
<stdin> all Phonon does is abstract that away
<KDesk> stdin: that has nothing to do, the settings are not in the same format, and amarok doesn't read the from there for kde4
<anethum_a> thanks for your time, always greatly appreciated!
<KDesk> stdin: in default kubuntu it uses xine, but you are right, it can use many backends
<legodude> hrm
<KDesk> legodude: you can't get sound from amarok, right?
<legodude> yup
<legodude> or vlc
<KDesk> legodude: dont you have pulseaudio installed?
<legodude> I had to switch around the audio devices in system settings
<legodude> no idea KDesk, this is a new clean instlal
<legodude> lemme check
<legodude> installing now
<KDesk> legodude: if you start amarok from konsole doesn't it displays something?
<KDesk> legodude: no! ok I dont know. But pulse is problematic sometimes
<savant> is there any program like AWN native to KDE?
<KDesk> legodude:  I think better is without pulseaudio.
<KDesk> savant: nativ I think no, but you can try cairo-dock
<savant> is it better? because i really don't like AWN
<KDesk> savant: in some animation it is much more better, you have to try it.
<savant> ok.. i'm going to give it a go
<legodude> hrm
<KDesk> legodude: if you start amarok from konsole does amarok display something?
<legodude> KDesk: not much
<legodude> nothing useful
<KDesk> legodude: and vlc?
<legodude> I'm mucking around with alsa right now
<legodude> vlc: hung when I tried to play with sound settings
<KDesk> legodude: do you have 2 or more sound cards?
<legodude> nope
<legodude> but I need to make sure it is using digital output
<legodude> spdif
<KDesk> legodude: you only dont get sound, but marok plays the music, or something else?
<KDesk> ahh
<KDesk> hmm
<xp-killer> KDesk: can u help me with kmess?
<legodude> I can get sound by playing with notifications in system settings
<legodude> after I changed some stuff in the sound part
<legodude> so I know it should work in theory
<KDesk> xp-killer: ask your question, and the person that know will help you...
<xp-killer> KDesk: can kmess hold all my history conversation?and can it put all my convesation windows in 1?
<xp-killer> can kmess hold all my history conversation?and can it put all my convesation windows in 1?
<KDesk> xp-killer: I dont use it, sorry.
<KDesk> xp-killer: do you meen using tabs?
<KDesk> in kopete I can use tabs.
<KDesk> legodude: I haven't configured a digital output, I dont know.
<xp-killer> KDesk: yea but kopete doesnt realy do things i want it to do
<KDesk> xp-killer: what do you want?
<xp-killer> add smileys
<KDesk> hmm, dont you like the default ones? :)
<xp-killer> KDesk: lol yes but there are manymore funny ones i want that my friends have
<xp-killer> KDesk: kmess can add the smileys my friends shows
<xp-killer> but i can get tru with kopete
<KDesk> xp-killer: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Kopete-Emoticons-Manager-24923.shtml ?
<KDesk> What happend to www.kde-apps.org
<KDesk> ?
<dhuv> hello all
<dhuv> I was wondering if somebody can point me to a page with the status of 4.2, I looked here http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule but that is obviously wrong
<JontheEchidna> the status?
<Dragnslcr> dhuv- that page looks right to me
<dhuv> JontheEchidna: what the release schedule would be like, when I can expect a Beta or something
<JontheEchidna> alpha1 was released, just very silently
<dhuv> Dragnslcr: if the page is right the alpha should have already been released
<JontheEchidna> it was, it just wasn't publicized at all
<dhuv> JontheEchidna: ahh ok, awesome
<dhuv> so I guess the beta should be coming in a couple of weeks
<Dragnslcr> If you're really interested in testing an alpha version, I'm sure you could ask about it on the KDE development mailing list
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't expect it to be entirely useable, though
<FrankH> hello. i was wondering if anyone else has seen less laptop battery life with the new version of kubuntu.
<GillesM> hello on kubuntu .. i see I have compiz wrapper installed .. can I configure compiz ?
<dhuv> FrankH: this was the case for me while it was in beta, but since the release its been fine
<dhuv> for me, I think it was the fact that Xorg did not have dynamiclocks set to on
<dhuv> since I have added it, I consistently get 3+ hrs
<fbvortex> JontheEchidna: thanks for the help. legodude: good luck.  I'm outta here.
<FrankH> dhuv:  did u make any config changes?
<dhuv> FrankH: only to xorg.conf to add that line so the GPU does not eat so much memory
<dhuv> If you are worried about battery life I would recommend powertop
<FrankH> dhuv:  what was that?
<h00k> !powertop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop
<_2> !info powertop
<h00k> hrm, dhuv, google it ;)  It's a nice power-tweaker
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.10-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 424 kB
<dhuv> FrankH: it is a utility which shows you which process is waking up the CPU the most
<h00k> and then allows you to disable it
<h00k> sorry dhuv, the google was supposed to be for FrankH
<dhuv> it does not exactly show you which process is using power, but it tells you what is waking up the CPU and how often
<FrankH> dhuv:  what did u change in xorg.conf?
<dhuv> it is only CPU related, in my case where the GPU was sucking up power, I did not see it on that, I just figured from the fan that it could be the GPU and I believe it was
<dhuv> I added 'Option "DynamicClocks" "on"' under the video section
<dhuv> I am using the radeon driver so it applies to me
<KDesk> FrankH: which video card do you have?
<dhuv> you should look into options for your graphics card
<FrankH> kdesk: intel gma 945
<dhuv> FrankH: lucky you, I think intel stuff is well supported
 * KDesk thinks the same...
<FrankH> dhuv:  i'll add what u did and see if it makes a diff.
<FrankH> dhuv: ty
<dhuv> make sure you also check your wireless power settings and tweak them to save more power, unfortunately I have an atheros chipset and I cannot set power
<dhuv> FrankH: don't do that
<dhuv> hold on a sec
<dhuv> FrankH: I cannot find anything with a quick google search, but you should look to see what other people who have the same chipset have done
<FrankH> dhuv: k, will do
<dhuv> FrankH: you should also look into tweaking your hdd and wireless settings as well to save power
<dhuv> I notice that hdd makes a noticable difference
<_2> dhuv you take all the fun out of watching a guy break his system   ;/
<FrankH> dhuv:  yeah, may be knetwork mng.
<h00k> delete system32
<_2> h00k what is system32 ?
<dhuv> FrankH: knetworkmanager I think only sets up the connection
<_2> h00k is it like area51 ?
<FrankH> dhuv:  knetwork may be looking for other connections?
<h00k> _2: no.....that'd be a Windows folder </joke>
<KDesk> hehe
<FrankH> dhuv: i know this is a problem with some mobile phones
<dhuv> FrankH: take a look at http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/index.php
 * _2 didn't know that area51 was a windows folder
<dhuv> FrankH: mobile phones?
<FrankH> dhuv: ala iphone
<DGH1973> yeah, scanning every so often for hot spots, draining the battery
<dhuv> FrankH: what is the problem with it? wifi connections?
<dhuv> DGH1973: ohhh
<FrankH> dhuv:   no wireless connects OK
<FrankH> dhuv: battery just lasts about 30 min
<FrankH> dhuv:  i have xp on this same laptop and has much better battery life
<dhuv> well, first use powertop and see if that shows anything obvious, next I would turn the wifi off and see how long it lasts compared to it on
<DGH1973> man, that's unfortunate... are you running full desktop effects and stuff?
<claudinei> ola
<DGH1973> heya
<claudinei> tem agum brasileiro ai
<Ashex> I set the master channel to Front
<FrankH> dgh1973: yeah, running kwin desk effects
<Ashex> but my volume keys are controlling PCM
<DGH1973> ahh, welcome to my first problem with kubuntu Ashex, need a hand?
<dhuv> FrankH: I would try to shut those things down at some point and see if that helps
<dhuv> once you find out what it is, it is easier to deal with
<FrankH> dhuv:  thanks for the input, will try your suggestions
<Ashex> DGH1973, yeah
<Ashex> I upgraded from hardy and it broke the volume control
<FrankH> thank everyone. have a great weekend!
<dhuv> FrankH: later
<Ashex> tried setting the hotkeys to controlling front, but that didn't work
<Ashex> I really wish they kept the master channel that kde3 had
<DGH1973> ok, so from what I can tell this will get your keys to work, but I think there is a bug that will make the on screen display stop working
<Ashex> ok
<DGH1973> really? That's what I was going to suggest, I went in and adjusted my keys and now they work on the right channel, but no on screen display of volume
<DGH1973> double check the settings just in case, I noticed an interface issue where you can type in the new key, but if you don't click the radio button to "custom" in front of where you input the key it doesn't actually take
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> well, I'll try it again real quick
<Ashex> I just happened to have the volume control up, so I saw it change pcm this time around
<_2> radio button?
<Ashex> okay, retarded question
<Ashex> or a retarded bug
<DGH1973> yeah, web term heh
<Ashex> settings > configure shortcuts. All I see for the channels are the Toggle Mute
<Ashex> don't see the increase/decrease shortcuts for each one
<DGH1973> uh oh
<Alatius> I have a very strange problem here... Whenever I have OpenOffice active, the buttons in my taskbar flicker when I move the mouse over them.
<Alatius> Anyone experienced something similar?
<Ashex> DGH1973, well, going through system settings > keyboard showed them
<DGH1973> Ashex: check your sound preferences maybe? and make sure your soundcard is at the top of the list for the diff output categories? Shooting in the dark here
<Ashex> so that looks to be working
<DGH1973> ahh good good
<DGH1973> are your buttons set to the channels you need?
<Ashex> yeah
<Ashex> For some reason I have two front channels
<DGH1973> but still not working?
<Ashex> it's working now
<Ashex> and no annoying OSD
<DGH1973> yeah, the channels will depend on the hardware
<DGH1973> you may need to experiment and find the correct ones
<Ashex> it's just odd, never had two in hardy
<_2> pa
<DGH1973> yeah unfortunately it seemed to "just work" for me in GNOME as well
<_2> pa pulseaudio
<DGH1973> was the only thing I remember having to adjust off the bat though
<Ashex> yeah
<booga> quick question, is it better to report KDE4 bugs for 8.10 against Kubuntu or KDE4 itself?
<Ashex> I'm just kinda pissed
<Ashex> Everything kinda just broke in intrepid
<Ashex> I also completely despise the new adept manager
<_2> !bug | booga
<ubottu> booga: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DGH1973> booga: my guess there would be try kubuntu first, then kde4, but always try to search for your bug in question, that may answer your question for you also
<DGH1973> nice bot
<booga> true that
<_2> pfft. yankees      it's "true dat"
<MrNoName11> Maybe the dingo ate your baby
<_2> like "who dat"    you know.
<booga> word
<Ashex> booga, report to Kubuntu
<Ashex> it'll be sent upstream
<DGH1973> who dis, say wha?
<Alatius> About the new Adept: 1) Is it possible to search for anything shorter than 4 characters?!
<_2> B's me.
<booga> thanks Ashex
<Alatius> 2) Is it possible to sort the search result, like, alphabetically?
<DGH1973> huh... Alatius: looks like they don't send the search through if it's 3 chars or less
<DGH1973> they should at least pop something up letting you know they are just ignoring you
<KDesk> Also, is it possible in Adept to see the change log?
<_2> Alatius don't know about adept  but you probably could search with ubottu    only five results tho.
<DGH1973> Alatius and KDesk: yeah, they new adept leaves a little to be desired doesn't it
<Alatius> DGH1973: Yeah, I find it extremely frustrating.
<KDesk> Better is to use apt directly
<DGH1973> I do like their simplification efforts a LOT though, kde2/3 were becoming awfully cluttered feeling IMHO
<DGH1973> yeah KDeskis right, you can do good clean up operations that way to that you just can't seem to handle within adept
<KDesk> or synaptic, I have read somewhere that someone in the kde team was makeing a fromt end for a package manager, dont know which.
<DGH1973> ...KDesk... apologies on mangling
<_2> KDesk can you find a way to limit the search scope in apt-cache to three chars ?
<KDesk> DGH1973: np :)
<KDesk> _2 it is, but I dont know. You have to use |awk '{print $xxx}'
<DGH1973> apt-cache looks to support 3 char searching already, at least when I test it I get results
<DGH1973> I get lots of results though, prob why front end tools nudge you in to being more specific
<DGH1973> or are you referring to something different?
<DGH1973> lol, I just tried "Help > Adept Handbook" and got air...
<DGH1973> oh well, that's a short term support release for you I guess
<KDesk> DGH1973: _2  I think it works good, for ex.:  apt-cache search xserver |grep -i core |awk '{print $1}'
<KDesk> DGH1973: what package would you like to search?
<DGH1973> ahh I see, 3 char output, got my wires crossed there, apologies
<_2> KDesk ?
<DGH1973> KDesk: I'm good, thought _2 was talking about trying to search for things with 3 chars or less
<_2> DGH1973 yes i was
<KDesk> _2: with that syntaxis modified you could limit the search scope to 3 chars.
<DGH1973> which seems to work in apt-cache but gets completely ignored by adept
<KDesk> DGH1973: ah, sorry, I missunderstund
<KDesk> DGH1973: but.. could you give me an example?
<DGH1973> right on KDesk, pipes and awk/sed/grep can be worked to achieve all kinds of magic
<_2> DGH1973 and KDesk i meant a way to cause apt to search for package names that have chars<=3
<DGH1973> I meant that I could run say "apt-cache search fir" and get results, but if you search for fir in adept you get nothing
<DGH1973> not sure about that one _2
<dhuv> _2: how about "apt-cache search somethingelse | grep fir"
<dhuv> the somethingelse would be something that would return lots of results including the one you want
<KDesk> Adept is only beta4, so, lets hope that adept 3.1 has more options.
<dhuv> like "apt-cache search kde4 | grep plasma"
<DGH1973> right yeah you could defintely narrow down with grep
<KDesk> but there is also the description..
<DGH1973> _2 is looking for packages that have 3 char names though, that's an interesting issue
<_2> dhuv no.    dhuv you could do this tho   apt-cache search -n fir | grep '^fir '
<Ashex> Anyone use mpd for their media player?
<_2> but i was wondering if apt could do it without grep
<_2> working example.   apt-cache search -n apt | grep '^apt '
<DGH1973> yeah that's probably the best approach
<_2> not really.   doing that is full of ignorance.   in the first place to search for a package that you already know the name of is kinda...    well dumb.
<_2> in the second place apt-cache show apt  would be better to grep seeing that we know the name already.
<DGH1973> true...
<_2> it's almost like doing    cat file | grep blah | sed 'something'
<legodude> if I create a new udev rule, do I need to reload udev?
<_2> all that is needed to get the same output is    sed 'something' file
<_2> i was hopping to find a trick like  apt-cache search -n 'ap? '   but that doesn't work.
<DGH1973> right, so what you really need in order to compensate for this is probably slightly more complicated loop that could parse all the package descriptions and names, and give you any that match a 3 char string
<DGH1973> otherwise you're just searching for it directly by name?
<_2> DGH1973 right.
<_2> yes in that context.
<DGH1973> I saw a dump command that dumps all kind of extra output, but should list all of the packages
<_2> DGH1973 it could apply to five char or what ever
<DGH1973> apt-cache dump - s/command/argument/
<_2> dump / search ...    same results from    apt-cache search ' .*'     ;/
<DGH1973> you much of a programmer _2? I might be able to whip up a python script for you if you really need this functionality
<DGH1973> shell could do it to, but perl or python would likely be faster
<_2> DGH1973 no.  it's trivial.   i was just testing   and noticed the limitation
<DGH1973> gotcha
<_2> awk could filter the output
<DGH1973> yeah, awk can do all kinds of amazing things that I've never really scratched the surface of, supporting it's own scripts and everything... good stuff!
<wolfjb> is there a setting in kde somewhere I need to set so that gnome applications work better? For example, rhythm box should play audio cds, but it doesn't in kde4 on kubuntu 8.10. works fine in gnome.
<_2> but the syntax is, well.   'awk_ward'  if you don't mind the pun
<DGH1973> wolfjb: ahh.. rhythmbox may be relying on g-streamer or esd which may be missing maybe? guessing here
<dhuv> wolfjb: are you talking about the same computer or does it work in gnome in another computer?
<wolfjb> same computer
<_2> prefered applications.   but why would gnome apps be prefered in kde ???
<DGH1973> _2: hehe yeah no doubt, never really did much more beyond field filtering with it
<DGH1973> wolfjb: you can try launching rhythmbox on the command line from a terminal... you may see some output in that console that will give an indication of a problem
<wolfjb> DGH1973: I'll try that
<DGH1973> you may get flooded with all kinds of gtk output to, so be prepared to hunt through that output heh
<DGH1973> just messages about loading this, doing that
<wolfjb> only got one warning: unable to grab media player keys
<DGH1973> and nothing when you try to play the cd aye?
<DGH1973> hmm...
<wolfjb> not even an option to play it
<DGH1973> ahh... so it's not seeing the cd?
<wolfjb> right
<DGH1973> you can play it with another media player right? (just making sure)
<_2> groups issue ?
<_2> amarok ?
<wolfjb> I can play with other thing, haven't tried amarok, because 4 isn't available to me
<wolfjb> (via apt-get for example)
<_2> oh
<_2> well it's not a group issue
<wolfjb> amarok still comes from kde3.5.
<_2> rythmbox /dev/cdrom
<DGH1973> nice one _2, yeah that's a good thing to try
<wolfjb> no joy
<DGH1973> may work, or may print an error... did it print anything?
<_2> error message ?
<wolfjb> nothing
<DGH1973> man
<DGH1973> looking up bugs here, rhythmbox can play other music files for you right?
<_2> hmmm that's a good problem you found.
<wolfjb> yeah, works great for everything but playing cds in kde. plays them just fine in gnome, but I prefer kde
<wolfjb> it's simple, easy to use easy to find my music easy to create playlists
<wolfjb> It and soundjuicer are the only gnome apps I actually use. everything else is kde
<DGH1973> yeah that's one of the keys, some backend process may be kicking off in KDE that is locking it and making it available for it's media subsytem only
<DGH1973> it looks like they both use HAL now? so that might not be it
<_2> vlc ftw
<wolfjb> vlc is a great program
<_2> i use it to watch movies in the console
<_2> svgalibs and vlc-svga
<_2> why start a gui just to watch a dvd ...
<wolfjb> well, no big deal, just thought I'd ask. Thanks for the ideas guys!
<DGH1973> wolfjb: looking at the forums for stuff that might be related... try making sure you have the basic g-streamer and xinelib packages installed, that should cover your backends for rhythmbox
<DGH1973> sorry not being much help there wolfjb
<wolfjb> yeah, I think I have every gstreamer and *xine* thing installed (33 packages)
<DGH1973> this release is so new I'm not seeing much resolution of specific probs online yet
<_2> wolfjb what have you used to play cd's in kde ?
<wolfjb> juk
<_2> hmmm
<wolfjb> kscd rather, juk doesn't play cds
<_2> just wondering if that might be accessing the cd through a kio slave    that would explain the others not seeing the cd/dvd device
<_2> ok that does sound like the issue may still be group related
<_2> check what 'groups' you are in
<wolfjb> I think juk doesn't have the capability to play cds
<wolfjb> among others, I'm in audio and cdrom
<_2> you don't have to be a pooty parper
<_2> err party pooper
<wolfjb> :-D
<_2> :)
<DGH1973> heh
<DGH1973> I like pooty parper
<wolfjb> well, gotta run guys. thanks for the ideas. much appreciated
<booga> application pop-up from taskbar == tooltip?
<_2> cdcd - command line or console based CD player
<izzyb> I've just done a fresh install of kubuntu 8.1 and was playing with the advanced desktop effects and ended up with a display I cant read.  how can I turn off the desktop effects from the command line?
<DGH1973> good Q izzyb, let me poke around a sec
<izzyb> thanks DGH1973, I have no idea where to even begin.
<DGH1973> think I got it
<DGH1973> can you get a console?
<DGH1973> edit the kwinrc file in ~/.kde4/share/config
<izzyb> yes
<DGH1973> look for
<DGH1973> [Compositing]
<DGH1973> Enabled=true
<DGH1973> change to false and restart X
<DGH1973> lemme know if that helps
<DGH1973> you have an nvidia card by chance?
<DGH1973> I do, and my screen went black until I added the proprietary drivers (doh! I knew better to...)
<DGH1973> sorry izzyb: it's actually ~/.kde/share/config
<izzyb> DGH1973, thanks, that did it
<DGH1973> cool
<izzyb> now to find out what I did to cause that
<DGH1973> hey Drachen, you the same guy Dave is always talking about on his show?
<DGH1973> what kind of video card izzyb?
<izzyb> DGH1973, sorry, I'm switching back and forth between machines.  it's an nvidia card.  I just discovered it didn't activate properly after I installed the proprietary drivers
<DGH1973> after proprietary drivers were installed aye, that's odd... you can try looking up your card model and kde4 compositing on google
<DGH1973> maybe there's a known issue... I installed it and it worked for me, I had two driver options though, I picked the (recommended) one
<tbr281> does anyone know why kubuntu 8.10 wont unmount media devices such as ipod's?
<DGH1973> tbr281: I have a similar prob with my nokia 770 - if I drag a lot of files on to it it" quicky" copies them, but in the background it's doing a long, lazy copy over usb
<DGH1973> try typing "sync" in a console and see if it takes a while to return, then see if you can eject/unmount it maybe
<DGH1973> if it takes a while to return, that means it's telling the subsystems to "copy it all now darn it!" and will return when complete
<tbr281> i know this isn't the channel for this but it does this as well with amarok
<tbr281> but with amarok everything goes smooth
<tbr281> untill unmount
<DGH1973> hmm, sorry I don't have an ipod to test with, I have seen a similar issue with other removable devices though, usually only after I've copied over a lot of stuff though
<tbr281> i'll give your suggestion a go
<DGH1973> ok, if it doesn't seem to help I don't know where to go from there aside from google sorry to say, maybe someone else can chime in
<Werenerd> Well, I just tried out the new version of Kubuntu and the latest KDE openSUSE. Anyone besides me underwhelmed with the overall feel of KDE4?
<DGH1973> I'm a little disappointed by the performance of the plasmoids (seem a little sluggish) and overall the window decorations are pretty but qt4 doesn't seem to be all that visually stunning
<DGH1973> but I do like what they've done with the simplification
<tbr281> yes
<Werenerd> DGH1973: the KDE control panel applet still stinks IMO too
<DGH1973> almost like they are pushing aside clutter and meeting gnome half way in terms of trying to balance simplicity with features
<DGH1973> Werenerd: yeah, it's very reminiscent of the mac system prefs now
<DGH1973> I have to say, it's WAY better than it was in kde2/3 though
<Werenerd> DGH1973: that is it exactly!
<DGH1973> man I remember hunting through prefs for like hours in older versions of KDE, it was plain sadistic
<Werenerd> DGH1973: woah there fellah. You like that control panel better than the KDE 3.X control center?
<DGH1973> I used to be a big gnome fan but I'm enjoying kde4 enough now to switch
<Werenerd> DGH1973: lol, I like all those options!
<DGH1973> well, I think the last time I used kde was in 2 version, so maybe I'm not remembering 3 entirely
<Werenerd> I like the look for gnome, but I need the options that KDE allows
<Werenerd> What was tbr281;s issue?
<DGH1973> yeah that's funny, I was just re-reading Linus' little flamewar with the gnome devs about lacking features and assumptions he didn't agree with
<DGH1973> Werenerd: he had a prob with an ipod not ejecting/unmounting I think
<Werenerd> DGH1973: he's a great one for starting flame war threads
<Werenerd> With amarok?
<DGH1973> yeah, he said it was fine in amarok until he tried to unmount it
<Ashex> I setup global hotkeys for mpd using khotkeys
<Ashex> the play/pause works
<Ashex> but nothing else does that I mapped
<DGH1973> nice Ashex!
<Werenerd> tbr281: you still in here?
<Ashex> looking at the output of khotkeys, for some reason it doesn't read the rest of the shortcuts I made
<Ashex> any idea on why it isn't picking them up?
<DGH1973> bummer on other stuff though, hmm not sure on that
<cardonfry> Excuse me would anyone mind answering a question for me?
<Werenerd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DGH1973> fire away cardonfry
<Ahmuck> hi.  does 8.10 use pulseaudio or alsa ?
<tbr281> yes
<tbr281> Werenerd,
<Werenerd> tbr281: what model/generation iPod is the issue with?
<cardonfry> Is there any program that works with KDE that will allow me to run programs made in Visual Basic?
<writher_> Hello, is it at all possible to use MPlayerthumbs to display thumbnails of videos in Dolphin while still using VLC as the default media player?
<izzyb_> DGH1973, I think maybe an issue with the Hardware Drivers applet.  I think when it was done the first time it didn't update the window correctly and I clicked the activate button a second time thinking it didn't work.  when I activated it the second time, I noticed the activate button changes to deactivate so maybe I deactivated it with the second click
<Ashex> really fast question
<Ashex> all kde settings are in .kde and not .kde4
<Ahmuck> cardonfry leave or get kicked?
<Ashex> right?
<DGH1973> izzyb_ ahh I see, it it working better now for you?
<Werenerd> Ashex: in 8.10 that is true yes
<Ashex> Werenerd, oh good
<izzyb_> I have a new problem now though.  I was trying to activate twinview but the second display couldn't handle the same resolutions as the first so I swapped it out, but now it doesn't detect my second display
<Ashex> I tried kde4 back in april so I had the .kde4
<DGH1973> Ashex: right, just confirmed that myself working with izzyb_ there
<Ashex> I just deleted it since it doesn't look like intrepid touched it
<izzyb_> I've restarted x and even rebooted but that didn't fix it
<Ashex> okay, cool
<tbr281> ipod video 1g
<Ashex> just had to be sure
<Werenerd> Ashex: eehh, I don't know how good. You better be sure you don't want to rever to kde 3.X. might not be able to
<tbr281> Werenerd, sorry for the lag
<Ashex> Werenerd, I removed .kde4, .kde is still there
<Werenerd> tbr281: np
<cardonfry> Umm to anyone that answered my question would you mind repeating as my computer crashed right after I sent it.
<Werenerd> tbr281: have you used this ipod with amarok before and this is a recent development or are you a first time amarok and this player user?
<DGH1973> wb cardonfry, I was going to tell you to look into monodevelop type stuff, mono related things are going to be what allows you to work with .net style vb apps in linux
<cardonfry> Ok thankyou very much. ^^
<izzyb_> oh, nm, looks like the reboot did fix it.
<DGH1973> if you can do it at all... actually nevermind, you want to run the programs?
<cardonfry> Yes
<tbr281> i used it all the time before upgrading to 8.10
<DGH1973> if you want to run them you might want to look into WINE + visual basic
<Werenerd> holy crap... how the hell did the 700 club get on my TV? Die Die Die!
<cardonfry> I already have WINE so I am guessing that is an extenstion?
<DGH1973> wine is your windows api implimentation, you can try installing it off the bat and do "wine /path/to/exe" and give it a shot
<tbr281> how well does wine run on 8.10 btw?
<cardonfry> Would I also be able to just right click and go open with WINE?
<DGH1973> no guarantees on success though cardonfry, it's a little touch and go with some things and you may need to install the runtimes through wine to, "wine /path/to/installer.exe"
<DGH1973> let me check the default file associations cardonfry
<Werenerd> tbr281: i didn't get that far with 8.10, is amarok 2.0 or still 1.4x
<cardonfry> Thankyou for helping me DGH
<DGH1973> cardonfry: check out the advanced tab in your system prefs, then go to file associations, from there you can search for "exe" and it will pull up a couple of mime-types related to that
<kabotage> ummm how do you record audios from shoutcast?
<Ahmuck> streamripper
<DGH1973> if you don't have any applications listed in the lower right corner, you should be able to add the path to wine in there
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> now none of the shortcuts work
<DGH1973> then just clicking on an exe should attempt to open it with wine for you
<tbr281> my bad still using 1.4
<kabotage> ummm streamripper?
<tbr281> 2.0 beta's suck ass
<DGH1973> Ashex: doh! sensitive syntax in setting up khotkey events? haven't played with that to much
<Ashex> DGH1973, I was using the input actions tool in system settings
<Ashex> I'm going to try using the shortcuts reported by xev instead of what system settings detects
<DGH1973> Ashex: right, that stuff looks downright freaky! hehe... it can be pretty powerful though, I remember messing around with that in earlier versions of kde to trigger dcop events and stuff - it's pretty cool
 * tbr281 pokes Werenerd in the eye
<Werenerd> tbr281: do this for me... close out of amarok. then open your konsole and launch amarok that way. mount the ipod transfer a song then unmount. let me know if there is any info in the konsole
<lavacano201014> What's the command for the System Settings window?
<lavacano201014> And incidentally, are we on KDE4 now?
<DGH1973> for 8.10, yeah
<Werenerd> tbr281: i should have asked, you are using kde right? Not amarok under gnome?
<tbr281> kde4
<Ashex> bah
<Ashex> I changed it to use another key and it works now
<DGH1973> lavacano201014: it's "systemsettings"
<Werenerd> ok, konsole it is
<lavacano201014> DGH1973: ty
<tbr281> ok, gimme a sec
<DGH1973> lavacano201014: anytime
<izzyb> is there a known issue with the kde4 background only showing up in one window when using twinview?
<izzyb> I can move windows to the other display, but there's no background and plasma widgets can't be seen when dragged there
<DGH1973> izzyb: yeah, looks like it... here's one example http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/114453-kde4-desktop-widget-issues-2.html
<DGH1973> here's another: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772140
<cardonfry> It still won't run the program.
<Werenerd> car
<Werenerd> cardonfry: what program is it?
<DGH1973> cardonfry: does it complain about anything that might give an indication? try in a console to to capture the output maybe
<cardonfry> It is a bot I programed in VB6
<Werenerd> cardonfry: a bot? for what?
<DGH1973> Werenerd: I wonder if he might need to install VB runtimes within wine? not sure what kind of vb support it has out of the box
<cardonfry> gaiaonline.com
<tbr281> Werenerd, nothing happened in the console
<Werenerd> lol... gaiaonline.com - Be the Real You. And it shows a mermaid. thats funny
<Werenerd> tbr281: no errors?
<cardonfry> I sell the in game gold I make to friends
<Werenerd> cardonfry: that is so far out of my realm of experience I have no idea how to help you. sorry
<DGH1973> cardonfry: you can try downloading the runtimes and then executing that through wine, and try installing with all the defaults
<DGH1973> or if they are zipped and you know where they need to live, you should have a .wine/C_drive folder in your home dir? something like that... a path that will correspond to C: within wine
<DGH1973> it may be that it just needs the vb6 runtimes... but like I said before, using wine can be touch and go with some things
<tbr281> Werenerd,  all i see is "cannot paint null pixmap" and amarok's "post disconnect command failed" message
<cardonfry> Well I heard that programs like REALbasic or Kbasic are compatible but when ever I try to install them I get errors.
<Werenerd> brb
<DGH1973> ahh tbr28: I just googled that last bit and found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619615&page=11
<DGH1973> give it a read and see if it might help, has to do with amarok and ipod classic, may be right up your alley
<kboontoo> hello
<DGH1973> tbr281: after reading it it doesn't seem to be all that informative, something to do with libgpod?
<kboontoo> good morning in Europ :)
<kboontoo> is here anybody alive ?
<Werenerd> tbr281: cannot paint pixmaps sounds like a missing icon casuing an error. That is more along a gnome error. weird
<Werenerd> tbr281: try this. close out amarok and back in konsole, run amarok as root and repeat the process
<tbr281> i'll pm you
<DGH1973> cardonfry: did you try this link by chance? looks like a binary installer from their site: http://www.kbasic.com/installer_kbasic_professional_linux.bin
<kboontoo> can i get jus a min of your time pls :)
<kboontoo> i'v fck my /etc/apt/sources.list
<kboontoo> can somebody coppy me his
<kboontoo> :))
<izzyb_> DGH1973, thanks. looks like I have some more digging to do.  At least I can move normal windows over to the second display for now
<DGH1973> hopefully won't require a compile, page that link is on is here: http://www.kbasic.com/doku.php?id=kde
<DGH1973> izzyb_ rock! good luck to you
<DGH1973> and remember folks, no matter how annoying free software can be it's free!
<DGH1973> lol
<cardonfry> Yeah I have tried downloading before last time It stoped half way. but I figured out what the error is that I think isn't letting me run the program.
<DGH1973> cardonfry: awesome! think it might be workable?
<DGH1973> or is it totally hopeless?
<DGH1973> wine can be a wonderous thing, or a real pain in the butt... heh
<cardonfry> Hopefully It is workable as it is just a missing file I believe
<DGH1973> cool
<cadaverpimp> OxDeadC0de: Hey
<cardonfry> I ran the program in the terminal and I got this error 'err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\cardonfry\\Documents\\wordbump\\Wordbump.exe") not found'
<cardonfry> I know I can find the dll I just can't think of were I would have to put it
<Linux_Galore> anyone know why the ATI driver gives me a blank (black) screen were the login screen is supposed to be ?  Card = HD4850
<Linux_Galore> Im on Intrepid
<Linux_Galore> forums say the HD4850 should be working but it isnt
<Linux_Galore> tried reinstalling the ati package, nothing
<DGH_1973> not sure Linux_Galore, hunting around online but it looks like other folks aren't having an issue with that card
<Linux_Galore> the xorg.log tells me the driver is getting stuck at some DRM section
<DGH_1973> was it working at one point before or is this a fresh install?
<DGH_1973> Linux_Galore: ahh that's a good clue
<DGH_1973> hang on a sec
<Linux_Galore> it "once" worked last month for a day then then an update came in and that was the end of that
<Linux_Galore> s/then//
<Linux_Galore> radeon driver works fine
<Linux_Galore> but no 2D or 3D so KDE 4 is a very limiting experience
<DGH_1973> Linux_Galore: doh! that stinks... I found a thread with someone having graphic probs, on ibex with same card... check this out and see if it helps any: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-919446.html
<Rioting_pacifist> Linux_Galore: radeon should support 3D on kde4
<Linux_Galore> Rioting_pacifist: doesnt
<Linux_Galore> if i turn the effects on nothing happens
<DGH_1973> there may be a problem you have to conquer first for it to work properly... hopefully at least
<Linux_Galore> when I had the ati driver working for a day all the effects worked
<angel> Hola!!!
<DGH_1973> heya
<cadaverpimp> Hi!
<cardonfry> Ok all I think I have to do now is instal flash player 10
<DGH1973> cardonfry: crossing my fingers for ya
<DGH1973> lemme know if you get it to work and tell us how, maybe this is logged online and someone else can take advantage of your heavy lifting! ;0
<cardonfry> OK now I am getting an error trying to install adobe flash player 10...
<cardonfry> I tried downloading the deb it didn't work so now I ma trying the .tar.gz
<DGH1973> cardonfry: shoot, what happened when you tried installing the deb?
<DGH1973> you need the full player or just the browser plugin?
<cardonfry> Well I need the ocx that comes with it
<DGH1973> prob full player right? you can get plugin and other goodies with kubuntu-restricted-extras package, prob already know that though
<cardonfry> the ocx is called 'Flash9f.ocx
<cardonfry> Actually every time I try to install updates once it finishes my computer crashes thats what made it crash last time it went through over 150 updates
<DGH1973> can't vouch for this link (looks a little hoaky to me personally) but this might be legit: http://www.afreeocx.com/ocx/info/flash9f_ocx.html
<DGH1973> cardonfry: did you do a clean install of ibex or an upgrade?
<cardonfry> well the plus of installing from the adobe site is I won't have to figure out were to put it
<DGH1973> right understood
<cardonfry> I did the updates through 'Adept Updater'
<DGH1973> I mean like did you do a kubuntu dist upgrade to get to 8.10 or did you install fresh?
<cardonfry> All I really know is that I installed Kubuntu KDE from Wubi so not sure what that would be under
<DGH1973> were you running 8.04 kubuntu previously? sometimes that can lead to issues, but don't know of anything specifically per se
<DGH1973> that's probably ok then
<cardonfry> nope first time installing Kubuntu on this computer normally used CD's bbut decided to finally install it.
<cardonfry> What should I use to install .deb files I tried using Gdebi package installer but it didn't work
<DGH1973> you can try it on the command line
<DGH1973> dpkg... let me check specifics for ya
<cardonfry> Thankyou.
<DGH1973> dpkg -i /path/to/pkg.deb
<DGH1973> or -r to remove something, but with that you use the generic package name (same as it appears in adept or apt-cache)
<tbr281> Werenerd, thnx for the link
<tbr281> i finally got it unmounted
<DGH1973> kboontoo: you still need a sources.list? missed you earlier
<kboontoo> yes
<DGH1973> ok one sec
<tbr281> looked over that page and it was "sudo eject dev/sdc2
<tbr281> "
<DGH1973> kboontoo: attempting a DCC send of mine
<cardonfry> When I try to install from command line I get this error '
<cardonfry> cardonfry@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i /home/cardonfry/Documents/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<cardonfry> [sudo] password for cardonfry:
<cardonfry> dpkg: error processing /home/cardonfry/Documents/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb (--install):
<cardonfry>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<cardonfry> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cardonfry>  /home/cardonfry/Documents/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<cardonfry> cardonfry@ubuntu:~$
<DGH1973> ahh
<kboontoo> DGH1973: failed :(
<DGH1973> you have the 64 bit of kubuntu...
<kboontoo> no
<DGH1973> sorry kboontoo, was replying to cardonfry
<kboontoo> but can i use that one for 64 ...
<DGH1973> here kboontoo, let me distill the contents for you here and hope I don't get DC'd for flooding lol
<cardonfry> I am guessing I need 32 bit?
<DGH1973> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted
<DGH1973> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<DGH1973> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<DGH1973> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates universe
<DGH1973> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid multiverse
<DGH1973> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates multiverse
<DGH1973> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security main restricted
<DGH1973> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security universe
<DGH1973> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid-security multiverse
<DGH1973> sorry for flood there all , copy that kboontoo
<Werenerd> tbr281: thats great man, gload to hear that
<kboontoo> ok
<kboontoo> is thats it :)
<DGH1973> cardonfry: yeah, unless you can find a 64bit version of flash for linux, there might be some stuff on google about installing flash 10 32bit on a 64bit system
<DGH1973> kboontoo: yep
<dig> cardonfry: will double click the .deb help?
<DGH1973> you can get by with that
<kboontoo> ok
<kboontoo> thanks man
<Leander256> DGH1973, you could use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for that
<cardonfry> dig: No the file is for 32 and I have 64 bit.
<DGH1973> cardonfry: you can run the 32 bit version on an amd64 system (I am)
<dig> if they have a 64bit version, better try that
<Linux_Galore> heres a question, when anyone types dpkg -L libgl1-mesa-glx|grep libGL  do they get two different libgl libs one is 1.2 the other 1 ?
<cardonfry> Thats what I am going to google.
<DGH1973> either will work, but some things aren't quite up to par on 64bit support
<Awatto> Where do I configure my ipod in amarok 2? Can't seem to connect it.
<DGH1973> there should be a 32bit library package to
<DGH1973> so you can have 32bit support on a 64bit system
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: hold on a sec I use an ipod and amarok
<Leander256> there's no 64 bit version of flash, not even for windows
<Awatto> Linux_Galore: specifically Amarok 2. I can get it working in 1.4.
<cardonfry> Yeah but you can run 32 bit on 64 bit if you know how I think.
<DGH1973> cardonfry: look into supporting 32bit software on 64bit kubuntu then, sounds like that's your only hope
<DGH1973> should be doable with supporting packages IIRC
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: in amarok, top of window  settings->configure amarok
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: click on the media devices icon
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: aah yes, 2 os still beta
<cardonfry> Ok foiund a possible solution.
<Linux_Galore> is*
<cardonfry> found*
<DGH1973> rock
<Leander256> cardonfry, look for flashplugin-nonfree package in your package manager, it will also install the needed packages to run it on a 64 bit system (at least that's what I got ;) )
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: I find you have to put the full path in
<DGH1973> Leander256: he's actually got an interesting situation he's working on, supporting a vb6 program he wrote - I guess it has a flash component required from the player to cardonfry? Sounds like some interesting stuff!
<Awatto> I can't even find media device on Amarok 2 beta 3. I just wasn't sure if it was hidden somewhere or if it isn't supported in the beta..
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: use the full path for the device  is  /media/name-of-ipod
<DGH1973> I think he's got his program running for the most part, but he needs a component from the full flash application
<Linux_Galore> s/is/ie/
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: plug the ipod in then open it in a file browser,   then  type ls /media/   see what the name is
<cardonfry> My program runs perfectly on windows but I rather use Kubuntu
<Awatto> Linux_Galore: Its not a matter of how to configure it, its a matter of where.
<DGH1973> cardonfry: can't blame you one bit ;)
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: just told you how to find were
<cardonfry> Great I have to convert rom files to .deb files
<cardonfry> rom should be rpm*
<DGH1973> cardonfry: you know about alien? you can try that
<cardonfry> I have alien
<Awatto> Linux_Galore: I can't find the media devices section though, so where do you want me to put the full path?
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: every ipod has a different name so the path varies
<DGH1973> decent package converter, kind of like wine though, may not always work from my experience :(
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: plug the ipod in then mount it,  then look on the  /media/  directory
<Linux_Galore> in*
<kboontoo> DGH1973:
<DGH1973> yo
<Linux_Galore> Awatto:  /media   is the full path but not the device path
<Awatto> Linux_Galore: yes, and then?
<kboontoo> iv try to edit source.list via pico editor ... but " Error writing sources.list: Permission denied "
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: now you should see you ipod in the media file,  thus you path in the amarok setup is  /media/ipod-name
<DGH1973> ahh try it with sudo kboontoo, on command line it's "sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<DGH1973> if it asks for password type yours in
<Awatto> Linux_Galore: yes, the problem is there is no place to set it up that I can find.
<Linux_Galore> Awatto: I dont know the name of your ipod thus I cant tell you the path for amarok
<kboontoo> ok
<DGH1973> Awatto: you have libgpod installed?
<Awatto> DGH1973: libgpod3-nogtk, is that sufficient?
<nitin> i am having problem with my cpu fan. it rotates at 750 rpm. is it faulty?
<DGH1973> Awatto: sounds right yeah
<Awatto> :-\
<cardonfry> How do I do this
<DGH1973> amorok 2 is still in beta I believe? I wonder if something is up with their ipod support in that version...
<cardonfry> cardonfry@ubuntu:~$ sudo alien -d /home/cardonfry/Desktop/nspluginwrapper-1.0.0- 1.x86_64.rpm
<cardonfry> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package nspluginwrapper: postinst pre rm
<cardonfry> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<cardonfry> nspluginwrapper_1.0.0-2_amd64.deb generated
<DGH1973> sounds like you got it there
<DGH1973> is the deb file it made any good?
<cardonfry> Ok just wasn't sure about scripts
<DGH1973> they may lead to probs cardonfry, but it can depend on the rpm, what kinds of things it tries to do with the pre/post install scripts via rpm
<cardonfry> Gah! can't find the .deb file
<DGH1973> doh! not in same dir you ran command in?
<cardonfry> I ran it on desktop and I don't see it
<Werenerd> hey, anyone mind passing me the default wallpaper for kubuntu 8.10? I kinda like it
<DGH1973> Let me track it down Werenerd
<Werenerd> DGH1973: thanks
<cardonfry> Ok yeah don't think it wants to become a .deb file.
<Leander256> but the deb file is available on sone repository
<Leander256> *some
<Linux_Galore> looks like the radeon driver doesnt work with the 4850/70 properly yet and 3D and compiz is a no go
<TheSarge> wow im a gnome user but after seeing what yiu guys did in intrepid, im switching, that is sick.
<Linux_Galore> hope amd release a new catalyst driver soon
<TheSarge> you
<DGH1973> TheSarge: yeah I'm kind of hooked on kde4 myself
<Leander256> cardonfry, the packages are available on multiverse
<TheSarge> the desktop alone is amazing
<TheSarge> i love the transparency
 * Linux_Galore wait till 9.04 comes out
<Devourer> Upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 is not working. I'm following the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu but step 6 never happens.
<Linux_Galore> should knock your socks off
<TheSarge> so to switch i just ned to do apt-get install kubuntu?
<TheSarge> that will give me intrepid?
<DGH1973> TheSarge: I believe so, it may actually be kubuntu-desktop
<TheSarge> sweet
<DGH1973> TheSarge: wait, are you running 8.10 already, just the standard gnome version?
<dig> Linux_Galore: Switch between kwin & compiz will cause the tool bar will cause alignment errors in my case
<DGH1973> TheSarge: if you are running 8.04 that will still get you kde 3
<TheSarge> how do i do it then?
<DGH1973> kde4 is new to kubuntu 8.10 only
<TheSarge> aw
<Linux_Galore> dig: konqueror crashes when ktorrent saves a download for me
<Devourer> DGH1973, I'm using KDE4 on 8.04.
<DGH1973> you can try a dist-upgrade via the update tool, but in all honesty I'd recommend a clean install
<Linux_Galore> dig: effects are a total no go right now
<DGH1973> Devourer: nice, was it a straight forward package install?
<TheSarge> lol im not doing a clean install
<Devourer> DGH1973, yeah. I think. I forgot.
<TheSarge> i guess i just cant have kde4
<Devourer> TheSarge, you can. There is a package somewhere.
<dig> Linux_Galore: ya
<Devourer> But.. I'd like to know how to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu is not working for me.
<Linux_Galore> dig: got all this shiny (and expensive) new hardware and I cant even get the fun bits working until ATi gives us a new driver
<cardonfry> A new ATI driver?
<DGH1973> Devourer: where are you running in to probs?
<cardonfry> Gah I want to go onto my windows boot to install it now. XD
<Devourer> DGH1973, step 6... it never happens.
<Linux_Galore> cardonfry: yes, the one in the repo isnt designed to work with the new xserver or new cards
<QContinueum> after upgrading to 8.10, the "stop" and "raise volume" key on my multimedia keyboard are being detected as the same thing... this was not the case in 8.04. Any suggestions?
<Devourer> DGH1973, I'll hit Finish and then the thing doesn't come up... it just goes back to showing me Adept Manager... and sits there.
<cardonfry> The one thing I have about Linux, I am never get a download higher then 300KB/s
<Linux_Galore> cardonfry: I get over 2mb/s all the time
<QContinueum> cardonfry: i've had dls go as fast as ~550KB/s or so
<Devourer> DGH1973, I guess I'm not running the KDE4 Remix though...
<cardonfry> On my windows boot I can get past 500KB/s
<cardonfry> hmmm Most my downloads are under 100KB/s or less then 1KB/s
<Linux_Galore> cardonfry: some net cards work better than others I find with Linux
<cardonfry> Well then again my computer is desperate for an upgrade in ram
<Linux_Galore> intel, real  nics work fine
<cardonfry> I also need a new graphics card and such
<DGH1973> Devourer: apologies, not sure about your problem
<Devourer> DGH1973, it's ok... is there a commandline way to upgrade?
<Linux_Galore> cardonfry: Gigabye EP45 mobo's work fine
<Linux_Galore> Gigabyte*
<DGH1973> Devourer: yeah, you should be able to try "sudo apt-get --dist-upgrade"
<Devourer> I'll do that then.
<Devourer> DGH1973, it spits this back at me. "E: Sense dist is not understood, try true or false."
<DGH1973> whoa...
<DGH1973> ahh my bad Devourer
<Devourer> ?
<DGH1973> no --, just apt-get dist-upgrade
<Devourer> Oh. Lol.
<DGH1973> sorry
<cardonfry> Woot downloading flash right now but it will take a while as it has to get libs
<Devourer> DGH1973, it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<DGH1973> hmm
<Devourer> Whatever... I'll worry about it later.
<DGH1973> Devourer: what does your /etc/issue file say?
<DGH1973> ahh ok nvm then
<cardonfry> Ok I give up... I will just ask my friend if he gets on tomarrow since I know he runs his VB programs on kubuntu
<QContinueum> is there a utility that will let me see which keys kubuntu believes i'm pressing?
<DGH1973> cardonfry: heh sorry man, sounds like you gave it a decent attempt at least
<cardonfry> And all because I can't figure out were I am suppose to put Flash9f.ocx
<cardonfry> Like I am not sure if I put it in lib32 or lib64 or even if it goes in either
<dig> !psp > me
<ubottu> dig, please see my private message
<zoksz> Would anyone know how to fix this:    make: *** [modules] Error 2????????
<mattosai> I'm trying to run the konversation_servers script to get the mirc server list, but it keeps telling me that I need to quit konversation before running it.  However, when I try the script I already have quit konversation from the file menu.  What am I doing wrong?
<cardonfry> Cya and thanks again for your help.
<DGH_1973> cardonfry: no prob, take care!
<DGH_1973> later all, happy hacking
<dig> where can I ask question about game/console?
<QContinueum> is there a way to alphabetize the search results in the the adept?
<gp> i am sick and tired with firefox
<gp> it takes 50 to 90% of my cpu usage
<amdpox> gp, try another browser then
<gp> konqueror sucks too , lots of haevily site doesnt work
<gp> i dont understand if works in safari why woudnt it work in konqueror
<Linux_Galore> gp: FF 3.0 barely hits 10 percent on my system
<sparr> intrepid konqueror seems to have lost most of the features that made me keep using it over darwin.  what happened to file size view, and the top bar with the back/forward/up buttons??
<Linux_Galore> sparr: Konqueror and Safari both use webkit, same render engine
<sparr> Linux_Galore: ??
<sparr> err
<sparr> i meant Dolphin, not darwin
<sparr> sorry
<Linux_Galore> sparr: both browsers use the same core engine for rendering web pages
<Linux_Galore> Dolphin is a file browser
<sparr> so is konqueror
<Linux_Galore> its not a browser
<Linux_Galore> sparr: yes but konqueror is mainly a browser with some basic file management abilities
<sparr> basic my ass
<sparr> up until hardy, konqueror was a very powerful file browser with many features that dolphin does not have...  it seems to have been crippled in intrepid
<sparr> now i dont have the features i need in konqueror OR dolphin.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: when you read the file management abilities of Dolphin then put them against Konqueror there is a big difference in features, your problem is you are not familiar with Dolphin thus you keep trying to use it as konqueror
<sparr> how do i get anything like konqueror's File Size View in dolphin?
<sparr> or in konqueror, for that matter, since it seems to have been removed
<Linux_Galore> sparr: change you view
<sparr> to?
<Linux_Galore> same as konqueror
<sparr> View > View Mode > File Size View
<sparr> this is missing in dolphin.  and now in konqueror.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: I see the file sizes in Dolphin
<sparr> http://ninja-assassins.com/linux/screenshots/konqueror-filesize-view.png
<sparr> that
<Linux_Galore> sparr: ok, right click on the "name" section at the top in dolphin. mark "Size"
<sparr> dolphin doesnt have it, and now konqueror doesnt have it either
<Linux_Galore> sparr: follow what I have said, yes it does
<sparr> did you even bother clicking the link?
<sparr> im not talking about the size column
<Linux_Galore> sparr: yes I have a size column now go read what I posted
<sparr> *im not talking about the size column*
<sparr> what part of that does not make sense?
<sparr> the thing i am talking about has nothing to do with the size column
<Linux_Galore> then what specific size do you want
<sparr> http://ninja-assassins.com/linux/screenshots/konqueror-filesize-view.png
<sparr> that
<Linux_Galore> sparr: lol, you have to be kidding, no one used that
<Linux_Galore> sparr: also it renders like crap on large folders so they dumped it
<sparr> great
<sparr> i have third party apps on windows and mac to do it
<sparr> guess i have to go download something for linux now
<sparr> kde is turning into gnome.  ditching features because most users dont need them.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: you can add a plugin ffs
<xanax`> which features sparr ?
<sparr> most users dont need to access a VPN.  great reason to not have support for them in kde 4
<sparr> nobody uses 800x600 resolution, we might as well get rid of that too [this one is sarcasm]
<Linux_Galore> sparr: actually lots of people use vpn
<Crell> Hi all.  I am preparing to do a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop.  I'm debating between the 32 and 64 bit editions.  Are there any guidelines as to when it's safe to go 64 bit with it?
<sparr> i agree.  i use one every day.  which is why i have to run gnome in intrepid, since kde 4 doesnt offer VPN access
<Crell> My server is running 64 bit just fine, but I understand there's still some stuff that doesn't quite work properly in 64 bit, esp. things like Flash, or OOo, or Wine.
<sparr> Crell: i would seriously suggest 8.04
<Linux_Galore> sparr: ?? vpn is UI agnostic
<sparr> Linux_Galore: i am not *quite* savvy enough to set up my VPN connections at a console using vpnc.  kde 3 has a gui for them.  gnome [all versions] has a gui for them.
<Crell> sparr: It's already running 8.04, actually.  But it's developed assorted issues that I would rather not fix only to replace again with a new system shortly afterward.
<edgy> Crell: AFAIK things like flash OOo and wine runs smoothly now in 64-bit systems
<sparr> Crell: i would suggest re-installing 8.04 and waiting for 9.04 to upgrade.
<Crell> edgy: Ah, good to know.  Is there anything that doesn't?
<Linux_Galore> sparr: DUH, KDE 4 is still new thus lots of stuff havent been ported over, if you wanted all the clicky stuff you should have swapped stayed with 8.03
<Linux_Galore> 8.04*
<Crell> sparr: Why?
<sparr> Crell: see above
<sparr> no one told me, i got hosed.
<sparr> im trying to help you not make the mistake i did
<edgy> Crell: I don't know of any know out of my head, even skype and java works
<Linux_Galore> sparr: no, you didnt read up
<Crell> Well, I do want to switch over to KDE 4.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: I knew
<sparr> Crell: i thought i did too, until i realized how unfinished it is
<Crell> I held back on 4.0 because I knew it wasn't ready.  4.1 from what I heard is more complete.
<sparr> Crell: half the widgets i used to have on my panel dont exist as plasmoids, and im talking about basic stuff like cpu monitor and program launchers.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: the problem though with KDE 3.10 is all the new stuff is on KDE 4 now
<sparr> Crell: there's no gui for VPN connections, and the normal-networking GUI elements are broken
<Crell> I haven't gotten VPN working on my KDE 3 anyway.
<sparr> Crell: konqueror has taken a few steps backwards in stability and functionality, and dolphin is not even close to a worthy replacement yet
<Linux_Galore> wait for 9.04, it will take a good 6-8 months to move all the software over
<Linux_Galore> even with Vista after a year lots of stuff hasnt been moved over yet
<Crell> Linux_Galore: Are you suggesting I do so or sparr does so?
<sparr> Crell: next week when youre in here asking the same questions i've been for a week, and people are telling you "tough cookies, you shouldn't have upgraded" (like ive been told a dozen times now), don't say i didn't warn you
<Crell> You're so optimistic. :-)
<Linux_Galore> Crell: depends, I like new stuff so I went with kde but I also know my way around the command line so Im not dependent on graphical tools, if you want clicky setup tools stick with 8.04
<Linux_Galore> s/kde/kde 4/
<sparr> this machine is due for a reinstall, it's been upgraded a few too many times now, i will either be installing kubuntu 8.04 or ubuntu 8.10
<Crell> I like graphical tools for most things, but I'm also command line comfortable for many things.
<Crell> I haven't gotten a VPN working one way or another. :-)
<sparr> i think breezy to intrepid is a good run
<Crell> sparr: Yeah, this laptop started on 7.0-4.  That's another reason I want to do a fresh install.
<Crell> There's a little cruft in there I don't want to deal with.
<sparr> ubuntu doesn't do as well with upgrades as some other debian-based distros
<Linux_Galore> what I find is things dont settle down for a while with new releases and it is often wise to wait for patch release ie 8.10-1
<sparr> Linux_Galore: what you are saying now is exactly what people said about kde 4.0
<sparr> 4.1 is here, still mostly incomplete and horribly frustrating
<Linux_Galore> sparr: keep an eye on www.kde-apps.org  there are apps there that you wont see until 9.04
<sparr> kubuntu should have waited for 9.04 to switch
<Linux_Galore> sparr: not really I wanted kde 4
<Linux_Galore> sparr: if you want kde 3 use 8.04
<sparr> hardy to intrepid was the most broken-process upgrade ive done yet
<Linux_Galore> sparr: also 3.10 has no new apps being made for it
<sparr> i had to dist-upgrade and "-f install" 7 times to finish
<Linux_Galore> sparr: I always do a fresh install
<Linux_Galore> then copy home over
 * Crell is backing up his hard drive now. :-)
<Crell> I'm taking the laptop to the local LUG install fest tomorrow.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: lucky you never used kde 2, that had a fraction of the features of kde 4
 * Crell remembers KDE 1.x.
<Crell> But only as a vague and distant memory. :-)
<metbsd> if i install kubuntu on usb hard disk, will i be able to boot it?
<Linux_Galore> I used kde 1.*  those were the days
<Linux_Galore> if you didnt know cli you were screwed
<Linux_Galore> metbsd: yes
<Crell> hehe
<sparr> Linux_Galore: i did use kde 2.  that is irrelevant.  my problem is with new versions having less features, especially without some major warning.
 * Crell did see major warnings for KDE 4.0.
<sparr> new versions should rarely, if ever, lose features.  and when it happens, there should be a giant warning sign before the upgrade
<Crell> But then, I'm a Drupal developer so I'm used to there being a lag on new versions. :-)
<Linux_Galore> sparr: KDE 3 didnt have the features of KDE 2 either
<sparr> i had no idea kde 4 would not have vpn support until i had been using it for a few days and needed to connect to work
<Linux_Galore> sparr: takes time to move things over
<Linux_Galore> sparr: its the way FOSS works
<Crell> Now by no VPN support, do you mean the computer can't connect at all, or there's no GUI for it?
<Linux_Galore> sparr: if you dont give people the base system to add to they wont add anything
<Crell> I've heard from others that if you pull in the Gnome network panel you can setup a VPN connection that way.
<sparr> yes, and that process is why i have a usually-sensible system (the ubuntu package/release maintainers) in between me and the software developers
<sparr> Crell: nm-applet will not run under kde 4 because of dbus shenanigans
<sparr> nm-applet is the one and only reason i am using gnome right now
<Crell> nm-applet?
<Linux_Galore> sparr: with any KDE desktop I find it doesnt settle down till around *.4  ie 4.4 should be about right
<sparr> nm-applet is the gui for vpn configuration in gnome
<sparr> also non-vpn networkin
<Crell> Linux_Galore: So is that when you expect KHTML to finally go away in favor of WebKit? :-)
<Linux_Galore> Crell: khtml is gone
<sparr> Linux_Galore: i concur wholeheartedly.  and i am very angry with the kubuntu maintainers for not agreeing.
<Crell> Is it?  I thought it was still kicking around.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: so who is going to maintain these two versions of Kubuntu then ??
<Linux_Galore> sparr: because thats what you are asking for
<sparr> no, it is not
<Linux_Galore> sparr: they can barely cover one
<sparr> hardy could have had kde 4.0, but it didn't because 4.0 was bad
<sparr> intrepid should not have 4.1 for the same reason
<Linux_Galore> sparr: kde 4.0 is fine its just not mature
<Linux_Galore> sparr: 4.1 works fine for me
<Linux_Galore> its does what it does and well
<sparr> i can no longer recommend kubuntu to friends/coworkers because of its lack of critical functionality.  i have to give them hardy kubuntu, or ubuntu.
<sparr> intrepid is a 2+ year step backwards in "linux on the desktop" readiness
<Linux_Galore> sparr: lol, KDE 4.0 is not KDE 3,  bit like expecting Vista to have all the same software as XP on the release day, sorry your in a none reality zone
<Linux_Galore> you are*
<kkathman> in KDE 4.1 where do you go to turn off the firewall ??
<sparr> Linux_Galore: once again, if you bothered to read what i am saying you would not be making non sequitur comments
<Linux_Galore> kkathman: you dont if you havent turned it on
<sparr> Linux_Galore: i do not expect kde 4.x to be complete now.  i expect the kubuntu devs to not distribute kde 4.x until it is ready.
<sparr> they made a sensible choice with 4.0
<Linux_Galore> sparr: it is ready
<sparr> i say they made a mistake with 4.1
<sparr> it is not ready
<Linux_Galore> sparr: KDE 4 has nothing to do with add on software
<kkathman> Linux_Galore,  well, lets put it this way, when I log in under Ubuntu my SMB shares on my network is great...under Kubuntu however, it complains that the firewall is on
<sparr> until it is at least as functional as 3.x then it is not ready
<Linux_Galore> sparr: Kubuntu does not support deprecated desktop 3.10 is not developed on anymore
<sparr> screw add-on software.  i am talking about basic functions, packaged with kde.  the cpu/memory/swap monitor widget that kde has had for over half a decade, gone in 4.x.  vpn connectivity, gone in 4.x.
<sparr> a working ethernet configurator, gone in 4.x
<Linux_Galore> sparr: I bet you would complain if Kubuntu has stuck with 3.10 then found out the new VPN version for KDE 4 with some critical security fixes is not available
<Linux_Galore> had*
<sparr> there is no "vpn version for kde 4"
<sparr> there isnt one at all, let alone a new one
<Linux_Galore> sparr: have you looked on kde-apps.org yet ?
<sparr> yes.  for the relevant app, there are a few mockups, and "wouldnt it be nice if..."
<sparr> i dont think it will be finished in 6 months
<Crell> Linux_Galore: My one problem with kde-apps.org is that 2/3 of the stuff there you need to compile and setup yourself.
<Linux_Galore> sparr: type sudo apt-get install kvpnc
<Linux_Galore> took me 10 seconds to "actually find one"
<Linux_Galore> god you guys are fsking lazy
<Linux_Galore> anyway Im out
<kkathman> what a reall jerk
<metbsd> i don't know what iso wubi is looking for, i already fed it with kubuntu 8.10 desktop iso
<glade88> can kde4.1.3 be installed on hardy? (via deb intrepid main source ppa)
<metbsd> how to play rm, rmvb file in kubuntu?
<glade88> see real.com/linux
<metbsd> my kubuntu booting process halts at ubiquity window
<Ovi> In Linux, .rm files are played with the rm command
<metbsd> and rmvb?
<Ovi> metbsd: It was a joke, read the man page for rm
<smart> hi bro/sis ??
<sparr> kvpnc has to be run as root
<sparr> that is...  undesirable
<floown> hello
<shreedhar> Hi
<hoergen_> aloa
<shreedhar> WHAT ???????
<floown> how to have a complete services menus in Dolphin?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> I'm not all that good with Dolphin yet
<shreedhar>  ForgeAus, why don't U chat with me privately
<ForgeAus> I have, a little
<CrypTom> Hi all, I'm using Kubuntu 8.10 on a Notebook and would like to get rid of the KDE desktop switching effects. How can I achieve this?
<hoergen_> CrypTom: Systemsettings - Desktop - deaktivate Desktop effects
<CrypTom> hoergen_: well, I would like to keep some effects
<CrypTom> hoergen_: It's just ugly on my notebook to see how slowly it switches desktops
<hoergen_> CrypTom: then go to tab all effects and select in detail
<CrypTom> hoergen_: ok
<CrypTom> hoergen_: Ah, I've just found desktop grid, which I did not recognize at first
<hoergen_> ;-)
<CrypTom> hoergen_: Switching is a lot better now, but my windows are still ugly after switching (for 1 sec or so)
<hoergen_> CrypTom: which graficcard?
<CrypTom> hoergen_: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<hoergen_> hhmm
<a> k
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find still working repository URLs for Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<vlt> Is there any archive URL I could use?
<hoergen_> CrypTom: maybe you have to deactivate some more effects .. because your card is too slow
<CrypTom> hoergen_: ah, when I disable all effects entirely, its back to normal
<CrypTom> hoergen_: I'll keep playing with the effects, thanks!
<hoergen_> CrypTom: yw
<hoergen_> someone here with knowledge about kirc ? I want to deactivate the statuse messages
<mozzy> any one had problems with nvidia settings in 8.10
<hoergen_> no
<mozzy> dual monitors? or one
<vlt> Hello. Where can I find still working repository URLs for Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy?
<hoergen_> mozzy: one
<mozzy> i'll have to look into it - just being lazy really - sure to find somthing on the webtubes
<bazhang> vlt, edgy and feisty are end of life
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<vlt> I found it: deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<tzd> can someone please help me in locating a packet please? Trying to find any of: QtRuby, Ruby/GTK or Ruby/Tk for kubuntu but none of them seems to exist? Haven't found anything similar either
<RurouniJones> packet?
<RurouniJones> tzd: you mean package?
<tzd> package
<tzd> RurouniJones: yes, i never get that one right ;)
<RurouniJones> can&t find anything recent
<mozzy> found "libqt0-ruby1.8" in Adept says Qt bindings for Ruby
<gameplayer> hello
<mozzy> could that be the one you want
<tzd> ah that one might help... cheers mozzy and RurouniJones
<tzd> will have a try at it
<SiDi> Hello
<RurouniJones> libqt0-ruby1.8-qt4
<RurouniJones> Aha, that might be it
<RurouniJones> ach, beaten to it
<mozzy> mines qt3 - but still on kde 3.5
<gameplayer> i've got some problems since the migration from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<tzd> yeah im on kde 3 as well so :)
<RurouniJones> !ask gameplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask gameplayer
<RurouniJones> !ask | gameplayer
<ubottu> gameplayer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gameplayer> one of them is kopente crashes when i shutdown my PC, so I must cloc close to complete the shutdown.
<gameplayer> RurouniJones: sorry for ne beeing direct enough
<tzd> that one did the trick mozzy and RurouniJones! Thanks guys :)
<gameplayer> kopete
<RurouniJones> gameplayer: Do you have a crashlog?
<gameplayer> (and sorry for my typos, I think i've to type slower..)
<gameplayer> how can I save one ?
<gameplayer> since it happen when i shutdown the computer, I can't copy/paste the crashlog
<RurouniJones> Hrm, not sure, wait around and see if anyone else has an idea
<gameplayer> ok
<TimS> How do I set Konqueror to my default browser in KDE4
<RurouniJones> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<gameplayer> RurouniJones: i'll try something, brb.
<TimS> Ah, just like that, cheers RurouniJones :)
<RurouniJones> Easy when you know how... Just finding out the how that is the pain in the arse with Linux ;)
<mozzy> I have kde4 on suse beta on my laptop - get "fatal error" kopete siganal 6 on shutdown - saved the crash report will have a look on reboot - looks like it may be a kde4 thing
<TimS> RurouniJones: I was not aware I was going to loose KDE3 with 8.10, so even though I had KDE4 installed before, it was a bit of a shock when I started it up and it was gone!
<paolo_> hi. i have the 8.04 version. is it possible to upgrade it to 8.10 from network ?
<TimS> I am kind of glad I was forced to move over sooner or later.
<RurouniJones> Heh, I am sticking with 8.04 for a while yet ;) When KDE4 is more mature I will no doubt upgradte
<TimS> I am kind of glad something finally pushed me to upgrade, but I do feel I should have been warned a bit more clearly.
<gameplayer> re
<gameplayer> RurouniJones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69173/
<gameplayer> (I didn't noticed the "Save to" button last time)
<RurouniJones> hehe
<RurouniJones> Looks like a QT error but beyond that I can't say, sorry.
<gameplayer> ok
<wynter> Kubuntu 8.10 rocks! I didn't expect it to be that cool
<mozzy> RurouniJones - me too - put suse kde4 on lappy and 8.10 kubuntu on 2nd partition on desktop - the suse beta seems to run kde4 better out of the box at the moment - nice desktop but staying with 3.5 for important stuff
<gameplayer> lol
<paolo_> i mean: how can i upgrade the system from 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<RurouniJones> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<paolo_> thnks RurouniJones
<gameplayer> RurouniJones: it seems that the bug is known : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158972, I'll wait for KDE 4.1.3...
<TimS> I miss the auto-pause script for amarok. It used to auto-pause when the session was locked, and that was awesome, but it doesn't work with KDE4 sessions
<PSiL0> hola
<PSiL0> I have a quick question for anyone here.  Is there a way to power down my laptop screen after say 10mins or so?
<TimS> PSiL0: KDE3 or $?
<TimS> 4*
<TimS> Hmm
<TimS> Maybe not, I thought I knew where it was, but it wasn't where I though
<chul> D
<chul> HI
<PSiL0> kde 4.12
<chul> what r u doing?
<PSiL0> TimS: Obviously not in power control under system tools
<TimS> No
<RurouniJones> kde 3.5 was kde-guidance-power or something along those lines.
<RurouniJones> Did they revamp that for KDE4?
<TimS> I thought it would be power controls on the display section as that makes perfect sense.
<TimS> But no.
<PSiL0> i never ran kde3.5 unfortunately :(
<PSiL0> TimS:  It would make too much sense, huh?
<TimS> kde-guidance-powermanager
<TimS> !info kde-guidance-powermanager
<ubottu> kde-guidance-powermanager (source: guidance-power-manager): A frontend to HAL's power features for KDE (dummy package). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<TimS> I have installed aparently
<PSiL0> ahh
<PSiL0> lemme look for that
<TimS> The KDE package is just a dummy, guidance-power-manager is the one you need
<TimS> When I ran it, it told me off because this wasn't a laptop, then quit.
<RurouniJones> Hehehehe
<RurouniJones> A program getting sarky, that I would like to see
<PSiL0> ahh, i installed it from adept
<TimS> So, I think I will get rid of that package
<TimS> I am on a mass package removal spree.
<TimS> No battery found.
<TimS> This is not a laptop, quitting ...
<PSiL0> I guess calling it HAL is apt..
<PSiL0> hmmm, how do I call it up?
<PSiL0> tried entering "kde-guidance-powermanager" in the terminal w/o success
<RurouniJones> It should be in the taskbar
<RurouniJones> in system
<RurouniJones> At least, in KDE 3.5 ;)
 * PSiL0 shakes his head
 * PSiL0 is still looking furiously for HAL
<PSiL0> well, as furiously as my flu-addled brain would allow me to ;)
<TimS> PSiL0: HAL stands for Hardware Abstraction Layer
<TimS> the command you want would be guidance-power-manager
<PSiL0> I see it in my taskbar, but it only allows for suspend or hibernate.. No signs of allow me to configure power saving options for my laptop screen
<Pliskin> then you should maybe use klaptop or kpowersave ?
<PSiL0> hmm.. lemme check them out
<PSiL0> can't find klaptop
<PSiL0> kpowersave has alot of options, but I couldn't find any option to power down my screen after 10mins or so
<PSiL0> I assume the suspend, hibernate, and powerdown options refer to my laptop
<RurouniJones> kde4 got kpowersave?
<RurouniJones> Or is that a part of the guidance package
<PSiL0> I don't know.. But I had to look for it in adept
<PSiL0> well, I just called it up in my terminal
<RurouniJones> kpowersave has monitor settings for me
<Pliskin> if you use KDE4, there is PowerDevil :)
<PSiL0> ohh.. gonna check that out
<Pliskin> but it's not a mature app, I believe
<PSiL0> hmm, already installed.. how can I call it up?
<Pliskin> euh... the daemon is launched ?
<Pliskin> tou con configure it with KControl
<PSiL0> RurouniJones: well, I saw the options, but they were the same as the ones included in system settings :-/
<Pliskin> euh SystemSettings...
<Pliskin> you can*
<Pliskin> sorry
<jimmy_birer> wassup allz
<PSiL0> it should be, hrmmm
<PSiL0> okay, I'm going back to sleep (sorry, flu) ... I'll come back and ask several more questions later.. :)
<PSiL0> thank guys
<PSiL0> thanks!
<jimmy_birer> hey
<jimmy_birer> dont go
<jimmy_birer> if you want to speak
<jimmy_birer> im here:D:d
<PSiL0> sorry man, flu...
<jimmy_birer> man....
<jimmy_birer> about 100 users
<jimmy_birer> and no one talks
<jimmy_birer> what a freaky channel
<RurouniJones> It is a help channel
<jimmy_birer> but when i need help
<RurouniJones> #kubuntu-offtopic
<jimmy_birer> no one helps me
<RurouniJones> Is for chat
<RurouniJones> We are all volunteers here, if you don't get then it is probably because we can't help you
<jimmy_birer> fine
<jimmy_birer> bye
<jimmy_birer> dr_willis?
<jimmy_birer> wassup
<dr_willis> moo!
<jimmy_birer> moo!
<jimmy_birer> the cow of irc
<jimmy_birer> i like your style;)
<dvoid> hello
<jimmy_birer> hi
<dvoid> how do i setup a 3g internet connection trough bluetoth->mobile  in 8.10?
<dvoid> where do i start looking?
<jimmy_birer> ndiswrapper
<dvoid> tried to run kdebluetooth4 but nothing happens..
<Pliskin> it's broken
<dvoid> hurray
<jimmy_birer> get gnome
<jimmy_birer> and use that
<dvoid> ;)
<jimmy_birer> Gbluethoot
<dvoid> k
<Pliskin> because of ubuntu guys... who don"t test their upgrade on all the DE... ><
<dvoid> i get alot of kubuntu 8.10 is not ready wibes :P
<jimmy_birer> kubuntu is not for newbs
<jimmy_birer> is for linux enthusiasts;)
<dr_willis> dvoid,  it seems that way every other release or so.. :) lots of new stuff in this one.
<dvoid> ye ai know
<dr_willis> I will say on my 2 laptops. Ubuntu 8.10 has worked darn near perfectly
<jimmy_birer> i  tested kubuntu 8.10
<jimmy_birer> really suc
<dr_willis> 1 upgrade failed.. on a laptop  - other upgrade on a desktop worked fine also.
<jimmy_birer> i think is not ready
<Pliskin> jimmy_birer : troll ?
<dvoid> never really liked gnome, buth since kubuntu 8.10 seems to be so broken i may be forced to use it
<jimmy_birer> i love ubuntu`s gnome
<jimmy_birer> really
<dvoid> yea its nice
<Pliskin> so, what are you doing here ? ^^
<jimmy_birer> now i use ubuntu breezy with KDE 4
<maggg> So, speaking of bluetooth in kubuntu... I use a bluetooth keyboard and mouse with my desktop computer. How do I connect them?
<jimmy_birer> and i looked at konversation
<jimmy_birer> kbluetooth4 goods fine with
<Pliskin> maggg : don't upgrade to intrepid
<jimmy_birer> bluethooth
<maggg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothInputDevices?action=show&redirect=BluetoothMouse only says "X uses Input Hotplug for automatically configuring input devices."
<maggg> Pliskin: Heh. Too late :)
<dvoid> i dont understand why even release kubuntu 8,10 when its not ready. who cares if its not released the same time as ubuntu, i would rather have a working dist
<jimmy_birer> really
<jimmy_birer> i tested 8.10
<dr_willis> If it wasent released at the same time. this channel would get flooded with people mad that it wasent released...
<jimmy_birer> and its really unstable
<dr_willis> No win situation
<jimmy_birer> when you have a dependency on synaptic or adept
<dr_willis> KDE4 - i find is very much a work in progress. :()
<jimmy_birer> dpkg gets blocked
<dvoid> well now you got ppl switching to gnome instead, and bad reviews
<maggg> Pliskin: Would it work nicely in gnome?
<Pliskin> yes :)
<dr_willis> dvoid,  so? Its not a popularity contest.
<Pliskin> i tought you were a KDE user :)
<maggg> Yes, I am
<maggg> Just wondering
<jimmy_birer> i am too
<jimmy_birer> i use xfce,gnome,ubuntu
<jimmy_birer> kde
<dvoid> dr_willis: well thats one way to look at it, but why even produce a distribution if you dont aim to do it good
<jimmy_birer> and icewm
<dr_willis> The change from KDE3 to KDE4 seems to be akin to Apples OS9 to OS-X  Change.. Big changes with lots of  people mad  on both sides.. but wait for it to mature and everyone will look back at kde3 and go.. egads we used to use that?
<jimmy_birer> cuz they are too hungry:P:P
<maggg> But I cant even get through the login-screen. There shouldn't be any gnome vs kde-specific bluetooth things that early, should there?
<Pliskin> dvoid : it's not really the fault of kubuntu guys, they don't develop kbluetouth and they haven't upgraded bluez
<jimmy_birer> when you upgrade kde3 to 4 and it fail your system will suck D**k
<jimmy_birer> and...
<jimmy_birer> never use old gcc versions
<jimmy_birer> if you want to use kde
<jimmy_birer> i think we need to kick ubuntu_sucks_fic
<Dragnslcr> maggg- I had a bluetooth keyboard and mouse until this week. It was cool for the couple years I had them, but trust me, you're better off going with normal USB
<jimmy_birer> usb is faster than bluetooth
<dvoid> Pliskin:  i think it is, most of the software in kubuntu or any other dist is not developed by the kubuntu team , but anyway i think the kubuntu team is responsible for what software is included in the dist, if some critical software is not ready , then wait for it, or dont include it
<jimmy_birer> think when you press esc you wait 3 seconds to get responce by pc=))
<Dragnslcr> I always had annoying issues with them in Kubuntu and Windows
<maggg> Dragnslcr: Why? I can name a few pros and cons myself, but what made you switch?
<jimmy_birer> bluethooth sucks elephant balls
<dvoid> got to go bye
<Dragnslcr> jimmy_birer- and then when it does get through, it repeats the keypress a dozen times
<user1> the new icons / skins in recent kde (8.10) are fugly
<jimmy_birer> =))
<jimmy_birer> hahaha
<jimmy_birer> really?
<user1> how to restore previous skins/icons/looks or kde  that are not fugly
<RurouniJones> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<user1> *of
<jimmy_birer> give right click on desktop
<Pliskin> dvoid : blame the MOTOs MOTOs who don't care ok KDE, but the Kubuntu developers do the best they can
<jimmy_birer> Configure desktop
<jimmy_birer> and thats all
<Pliskin> care about*
<jimmy_birer> you can change wallpaper&theme and all artwork
<Dragnslcr> maggg- it may have just been mine (Logitech MX5000), but like we just mentioned, there would always be a delay with the first keypress after the connection went to sleep, and it would usually repeat itself several times
<Pliskin> and they aren't in an easy situation
<jimmy_birer> really,kubuntu developers works very hard
<Pliskin> all the efforts of ubuntu developpers go to gnome
<jimmy_birer> for wireless  staf
<Dragnslcr> I bought an MX3200 off Newegg last weekend, and it works quite well in Kubuntu
<jimmy_birer> i hope that will not dail to work'
<Xenios> hello folks. Is anybody here to help me with a serious update problem?
<jimmy_birer> on most upgrades
<jimmy_birer> I
<jimmy_birer> can
<jimmy_birer> help
<Xenios> hi jimmy!
<maggg> Dragnslcr: Sure. I have the same problems. However, I really don't want the wires :(
<jimmy_birer> hi xenny
<Xenios> I spoiled my kubuntu :-(
<jimmy_birer> me too last weekend
<jimmy_birer> my dpkg sucked it hard
<Xenios> Just wanted to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.1
<jimmy_birer> and deleted x server
<Dragnslcr> maggg- MX3200 is wireless, it just uses a regular USB receiver instead of Bluetooth
<jimmy_birer> noooooooooooooo!
<jimmy_birer> dont upgrade to kubuntu 8/10
<dr_willis> I like my logitech Nano wireless mouse. :)
<jimmy_birer> its not stable release
<Xenios> now the new kernel won't boot and I can just run some weired mix of old kernel and kde3/4
<dr_willis> life is not stable.
<Xenios> too late :-/
<jimmy_birer> oooooouch
<jimmy_birer> really bad
<Dragnslcr> dr_willis- don't you have to be 6 years old to not have that thing vanish under your hand?
<jimmy_birer> take a small distro in cd
<jimmy_birer> put your files in other partition
<Xenios> how can I get the new kernel to boot? system hangs on boot with "waiting for root file system"
<jimmy_birer> and delete/reinstall kubuntu 8.4
<Dragnslcr> Xenios- what kernel version are you selecting from the boot menu?
<dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  ive gotten used to it. :)
<maggg> Dragnslcr: Hey. That might be an idea :)
<Xenios> Dragnslcr: the new kernel is 2.6.27-7, the one that won't boot
<Xenios> 2.6.24-21 works
<jimmy_birer> man,kernel is not a singular thing
<jimmy_birer> is not lonely
<jimmy_birer> you need to configure all files/apps
<jimmy_birer> to use other kernel
<Xenios> I know. but how can I do this? how can I get 8.1 to work?
 * dr_willis wonders what apps one configures to use a kernel? 
<jimmy_birer> no idea.
<Dragnslcr> Xenios- all right, just checking. I had a problem with the new kernel not getting added to the boot menu
<dr_willis> Cant just select another kernel in  the grub menus?
<Xenios> it is added to menu.lst
<Xenios> but claims "waiting for root file system" on boot
<jimmy_birer> jimmy says gcc,automake,bc,microthing
<OxDeadC0de> honest 4.1.3 is worse for me than 4.1.2 was
<jimmy_birer> i recommend to all mandriva users
<jimmy_birer> to make sudo rm -rf /
<jimmy_birer> cuz it sucks
<jimmy_birer> camel balls
<jimmy_birer> niggaz on this channel?
<OxDeadC0de> what do you recommend as a replacement jimmy_birer?
<jimmy_birer> Kubuntu Or slackware
<jimmy_birer> most stable systems using kde 4
<OxDeadC0de> kde4 doesn't seem very stable
<OxDeadC0de> mostly sure but parts just bug
<jimmy_birer> heh,i use 3.4
<jimmy_birer> i dont know why,but i hate newbs
<Xenios> so noone any idea to help me out of this??? :-(
<jimmy_birer> nope
<jimmy_birer> i have no idea
<jimmy_birer> :-(
<OxDeadC0de> some ppl multimedia keys don't work (Though that could be system setup), I get plasma crashes now at random, doesn't come with some basic applets because they havn't been written yet for plasma
<jimmy_birer> what the heck is plasma:D:D
<jimmy_birer> i have LCD monitor
<Pliskin> Xenios, if the kernel does'nt boot, unless you boot on a LiveCD and repare manually the porblem, you will have to reinstall :/
<maggg> FYI: You can get bluetooth kb and mouse working "the old way", by installing bluez-compat and running hidd --search :)
<jimmy_birer> i think that is GRUB or LiLo prob
<jimmy_birer> if it cant chnage root filesys
<OxDeadC0de> plasma is the new desktop software for kde4, it's actually really nice but it needs more developers to adopt it and make applets
<Xenios> weired thing is that the old kernel can boot
<jimmy_birer> it needs much ram?
<OxDeadC0de> the panel and widgets
<jimmy_birer> i have 128 mb
<Xenios> i already checked menu.lst, the entry for new kernel looks right to me
<thorsten_> hello
<OxDeadC0de> firefox is taking more ram than plasma
<jimmy_birer> oh,fine
<jimmy_birer> thats good
<jimmy_birer> i will google it
<Xenios> now i boot 8.1 with the old kernel
<DarkWizzard> Hello, does anyone know how to resize an NTFS partiton, I tried with GParted but I get errors
<dr_willis> Xenios,  ive noticed some oddities with the kernels.. about every other one..  seems to give somewhat odd eror messages on my laptop..
<Xenios> and a kde that looks like 4 but in the about box is a 3.5.10
<dr_willis> DarkWizzard,  defrag/scandisk it with widnows first.. and if you have vista use Vista to resize it - that will be MUCH faster
<DarkWizzard> I get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69202/
<DarkWizzard> I did
<DarkWizzard> already
<abner> algeum awe?
<DarkWizzard> I don't have or use vista
<abner> blz awe
<abner> ?
<DarkWizzard> I have xp, but Partition magic is being picky
<jimmy_birer> vista sucks
<jimmy_birer> really
<thorsten_> is there really no keyring for http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu?
<dr_willis> DarkWizzard,   You may want to try that gparted live cd. thats availiabel.. it seems to work a bit better for me at times
<DarkWizzard> been there, done that
<DarkWizzard> it lacks the drivers for my sata card
<DarkWizzard> so it doesn't even detect that disk
<jimmy_birer> use puppy linux for gparted
<DarkWizzard> I have my ubuntu, did you check the GParted saved details ?
<jimmy_birer> puppy linux developers tweaked gparted
<dr_willis> if puppy has the right drivers.. that is.. :)
<DarkWizzard> maybe I'm missing something from it
<thorsten_> you should try the nfsprogs from http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php.
<thorsten_> that might help
<DarkWizzard>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/69202/
<jimmy_birer> puppy is full of drivers
<dr_willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<dr_willis> ntfsprogs may be needed for full use of gparted  to mess with ntfs filesystems
<jimmy_birer> because of drivers,its not eyecandy
<DarkWizzard> Ntfsprogs, I have ntfsresize, gparted uses it
<DarkWizzard> but it gives that error
<jimmy_birer> man just get puppy 3.00
<jimmy_birer> its haves both
<jimmy_birer> and it knows wich to use
<jimmy_birer> at several times
<dr_willis> and it may or may not have the right drivers for his SATA controller.
<DarkWizzard> Why do I have to get a new distro just to partition a disk
<DarkWizzard> it works under ubuntu
<jimmy_birer> but if you use closet like hard-disk
<DarkWizzard> gparted is the real problem
<jimmy_birer> gparted will not detect it
<jimmy_birer> =))
<jimmy_birer> tomorrow i will put my distro on distrowatch
<jimmy_birer> jimmybuntu
<jimmy_birer> its full of viruses
<jimmy_birer> =))
<jimmy_birer> i will rule world with trojans
<dr_willis> DarkWizzard,  about the only thing i notice on the errors is -->  Please try to free less space.
<jimmy_birer> oh man!
<thorsten_> have you allready tried the gparted-live-cd
<thorsten_> ?
<jimmy_birer> ppl begin to break channel
<thorsten_> hello, is there really no keyring for http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu ?
<thorsten_> mh... maybe the wrong channel for that kind of questions
<jimmy_birer> wtf
<jimmy_birer> ubottu wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jimmy_birer> hahaha
<jimmy_birer> ubottu java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<jimmy_birer> ubottu tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<jimmy_birer> ubottu beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jimmy_birer> ubottu apche2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apche2
<jimmy_birer> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jimmy_birer> ubottu flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bobafatt> Hi. I'm having trouble getting the correct versions of libglib and libglib-dev for use with QT/Eclipse. Can anybody spare a moment? Cheers. Steve
<jimmy_birer> bobafatt you stucked npw
<jimmy_birer> now
<jimmy_birer> you cant make anything
<jimmy_birer> if you installed wrong version
<jimmy_birer> why Konqueror is freaky slow?
<bobafatt> I have libglib2.0-2.16.4-0ubuntu3 which is not marked as upgradable.
<bobafatt> This version of the dev package does not exist. Has been superceded by 2.16.6.
<bobafatt> 2.16.6 base package doesn't seem to exist.
<bobafatt> BTW. New to all this. I have no idea what 'you stucked npw' means.
<cuznt> nor do i
<cuznt> !QT/Eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt/eclipse
<cuznt> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<cuznt> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<cuznt> !qt |  bobafatt
<ubottu> bobafatt: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<cuznt> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cuznt> you can do it
<bobafatt> The problem is with libglib and libglib-dev not the QT libraries. The versions in the repository don't seem to match so I can't install the dev package until I've upgraded the base package which I can't do.
<bobafatt> Synaptic shows libglib2.0-0 2.16.4-0ubuntu3 as the latest base package so it tries to get this version of the dev package from the repository but that doesn't exist.
<mc___> Hi! I have installed 8.10 on my santa rosa macbook. I cant get the w-lan hardware working :( i tried installing the closed source driver, which did not do anything. And i followed the guide in the wiki and installed ndiswrapper, which does not work either
<mc___> my wlan card does not even get listed with ifconfig
<Sarir> !wext
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wext
<Sarir> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uga> Does anybody know how to avoid NetworkManager from overwriting /etc/resolv.conf? I have search settings for my domain, but it keeps deleting them
<uga> I'm tempted to remove write permissions from root...
<Sarir> !hostap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostap
<ken> hi
<ken> my widget always disappears whenever i start my computer, can someone tell me why??? and how to fix it?
<ken> can someone tell me??
<ken> plaease
<ken> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ken> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<ken> !widgets
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets
<ooglebutte> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<RurouniJones> !KDE4 | ken
<ubottu> ken: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Sarir> Si è verificato un errore fatale
<Sarir> The application nspluginviewer (nspluginviewer) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<Sarir> fatal error message
<Sarir> any idea?
<edi_99> Hi guys. When I upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 there was a widget called Desktop and I closed it. How can I get it back?
<edi_99> am..widget called Desktop on my desktop :)
<mc___> Hi! I have installed 8.10 on my santa rosa macbook. I cant get the w-lan hardware working :( i tried installing the closed source driver, which did not do anything. And i followed the guide in the wiki and installed ndiswrapper, which does not work either
<mc___> my wlan card does not even get listed with ifconfig
<ooglebutte> does iwconfig help?
<mc___> ooglebutte, iwconfig does not display it either
<ooglebutte> lspci then maybe?
<ken> my widget always disappears whenever i start my computer, can someone tell me why??? and how to fix it? i use KDE4
<mc___> ooglebutte, yes, but does not help, i want to get it working
<ooglebutte> mc___: I have no wifi here - try this
<ooglebutte> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mc___> yeah I did already try the method listed there
<ken> i can't hear music play on my computer
<mc___> whis is using ndiswrapper, it does not work for me
<ooglebutte> !sound > ken
<ubottu> ken, please see my private message
<ken> ooglebutte: i can now ^^! thanks
<ooglebutte> ken: happy for you pal :)
<ken> ooglebutte: can you do me a favor cause with my widget?? it always disappears whenever i open my kubuntu
<ooglebutte> ken: I have no idea on that sorry
<ooglebutte> I'm 16
<ken> ooglebutte: ok ^^!, so you are genious man
<Sarir> !nspluginviewer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginviewer
<aidy> hi
<ken> !hi >aidy
<ubottu> aidy, please see my private message
<aidy> is there a way to make konqueror behave like firefox when you type some words in the location bar
<ken> aidy: what do you mean behave?
<aidy> ... make it work like?
<ken> !konqueror > aidy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<ooglebutte> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kdebase): KDE 4's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 1256 kB, installed size 3564 kB
<aidy> yes?
<dario> estoy escuchando elvis.....
<dario> que lindo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> No Hoblo
<ooglebutte> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ken> !info plasma
<ubottu> Package plasma does not exist in intrepid
<ken> !info seamonkey > aidy
<ubottu> aidy, please see my private message
<ken> someone know how to make the widget don't disappear??
<ken> please
<aidy> ken: thank you for being not helpful? aka annoying.
<aidy> !info plasma > ken
<ubottu> ken, please see my private message
<ooglebutte> ken: what does   ls -la ~/.kde   return?
<ooglebutte> ken: any mention of root?
<ken> ooglebutte: no mention of root
<ooglebutte> k
<K_R_o_m> Someone corrected the collapse korganizer?
<K_R_o_m> sorry for my english
<K_R_o_m> The application KOrganizer (korganizer) crashed and caused the signal 6 (SIGABRT).
<ken> ooglebutte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69219/
<aidy> how do i enable webkit for konqueror
<mimi> 59
<dr_willis> 60!
<TheFuzzball> I'm trying to build KDE from trunk and I need the package python-qt4, but I get: pycentral pkginstall: not overwriting local files when trying to install.
<TheFuzzball> I am using Ubuntu 8.10
<TheFuzzball> I just upgraded from 8.04
<Razuul> I'm having trouble upgrading to 8.10 using adept_manager --dist-upgrade. The upgrade button doesn't show up. I can't find any solutions on the fourms. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> I think you need to do more then that Razuul   check the !upgrade factoid web site
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dr_willis> it says.. (eventually) --> Open the Run Command dialog by pressing Alt+F2. Type kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" in the command box and press the OK button.
<dr_willis> TheFuzzball,  I JUST saw mention of your probklem at that upgrade url....
<dr_willis> TheFuzzball,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades  see the 'troubleshooting' section
<Razuul> dr_willis: Doesn't say -devel on the  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ken> dr_willis: can you help me with the widgets?? how can i make it always appears whenever i start my 8.10
<dr_willis> Razuul,  well it does say it here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<dr_willis> For a full graphical presentation of these steps, please review IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu.
<dr_willis>    1.
<dr_willis>       Open the Run Command dialog by pressing Alt+F2. Type kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel" in the command box and press the OK button.
<dr_willis> ken,  not really.  I tend to use very few extra widgets.
<White_Pelican> where can I post a complaint to or about the kubuntu team?
<Razuul> Yes, that's not very consistent. I would just think that the link supplied from the kubuntu.org front page would be correct.
<dr_willis> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/  is proberly the place to rant/complain/ :)  I dont see any other good places mentioned onkubuntu.org
<White_Pelican> ty dr_willis
<White_Pelican> :)
<dr_willis> Always fun to read the flamefests...
<White_Pelican> they won't listen but at least I can vent :)
<aaroncampbell> How can I see what version of flash I have installed?
<dr_willis> Most complaints boil down to  either "How dare you take away kde 3.5" or "why cant you fix  kde4!"
<White_Pelican> if you use firefox, type about:pluguns in the locatio9n bar
<dr_willis> Or so it seems from skimming. :)
<White_Pelican> then there's no point for me to vent, dr_willis
<White_Pelican> that was my complaint :)
<ken> dr_willis: the task manager and the system tray is also the widgets, and it disappears everytime i start my 8.10
<White_Pelican> so much for LTS on Hardy
<dr_willis> So no matter what they did.. there would be people yelling 'we want kde4'  or yelling 'we want to keep kde3' :)
<dr_willis> LTS dosent really mean a lot to me either. :)
<stdin> well 8.04 was never LTS
<White_Pelican> it was my understanding from waht I've read stdin that 8.04 was to be lts
<dr_willis> Ive noticed that in the PC/OS world - 'support' means a WHOLE different  thing then what it means in our Manafacturing/Machining/Factory world. :)
<stdin> no, because Canonical did not think the KDE project would work on KDE 3 for the LTS term
<ken> stdin: 8.04 was to be so, i agree
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<White_Pelican> imho, the kubuntu team should not have released intrepid with kde 4
<dr_willis> I thouhgt 8.04 ubuntu was LTS. but not Kubuntu 8.04   - this may be the point of confusion.
<White_Pelican> or at least offered the option for 3.5
<White_Pelican> either one
<ken> dr_willis: the task manager and the system tray is also the widgets, and it disappears everytime i start my 8.10
<stdin> KDE 3 is dead, accept it, move on
<White_Pelican> it works for me stdin
<dr_willis> I still want a OS-9 CLONE! :)
<stdin> it's like people asking for the option to install KDE 2
<White_Pelican> I would move on if kde 4 did all that I needed
<White_Pelican> besides, I have an nvidia card (my mistake)
<White_Pelican> I'm not throwing hardware to software
<White_Pelican> that's Microstink's requirement
<stdin> White_Pelican: that's the reason the upgrade to 8.10 is not automatically offered in hardy, people can choose explicitly if they want to stay with KDE 3 for now
<White_Pelican> right but I am still testing kde 4 and I want the bug fixes
<White_Pelican> if it finally does what I need I will switch
<cuznt> i took the ubuntu up and not kde so i get what 3.5.1 ? somethng weird
<cuznt> but it works
<cuznt> and i dig it
<stdin> I've been using KDE 4 since the betas as my primary desktop, it does everything I want
<cuznt> 4+ crashed
<cuznt> for me
<cuznt> but i am not that smart yet
<White_Pelican> stdin, so you're saying that if it doesn't work for me it's my fault or my problem?
<ulysses__> hy all
<ulysses__> i have installed nvidia-glx-177, but it's only 60 Hz
<stdin> White_Pelican: no, what I'm saying is "I've been using KDE 4 since the betas as my primary desktop, it does everything I want". I didn't say it does everything _you_ want
<ulysses__> can i get help, it's bad only 60 Hz
<White_Pelican> sounds like i'm SOL
<dr_willis> It dont do what i want at this time.. so Im using jwm+rox-filer for now. :)
<wescley> oi
<NekroJakub> Ubuntu or Kubuntu... I can't decide T_T
<maxbaldwin> what's the best program for maintaining a 3rd generation iPod?
<maxbaldwin> is it Amarok or Banshee?
<akash> How to burn avi files with K3B,any guide?
<rgreening> akash: k3b doesnt convert avi to DVD VOB's if that is what you are asking...
<rgreening> akash: perhaps instal DeVeDe which does, and will then allow burning the result with K3B
<helpy> hi, my alsa mixer won't save configurations. my sound works on players but not on skype and online conferencing tools
<helpy> my mic is muted and no matter what i do, it won't change
<wallabee> So i just installed 8.10 and i've installed the flashplugin-nonfree and i can view every stream video ive tried on the internet but when i go to youtube i just get a WHITE screen while trying to view a video.  Ive tried looking up this roblem and found other users had this problem inkubuntu 8.04 and others with xubuntubut i havent found anything with a solution. ANY help is appreciated
<helpy> intrepid is really crappy.
<marek_> hi do you know what is the easiest ftp server to put on kubuntu?
<helpy> there are serious sound problems
<wallabee> well just really buggy
<helpy> i repent upgrading
<Leander256> wallabee, my major problem with flash is that I can't have it running in two different windows at once, it will make it crash
<Leander256> windows or tabs, same problem
<nado> hi there
<nado> can anybody tell me how to place a shortcut to firefox on the taskbar? i'm not getting how to add anything else but those gadgets
<wallabee> Leander256, thanks but i still have the problem even when its just one tab or one window other flash plays fine but youtube i just get a white screen of death
<marek_> nado in kde4?
<vikku> hi all...can we have prstat in kubuntu ?
<nado> marek_: yup
<marek_> nado go to K menu
<marek_> but first
<wallabee> anyone else have this problem>youtube videos blank white screen??
<marek_> unlock widgets
<marek_> then go to K menu
<marek_> to the internet section
<marek_> and drag'n'drop firefox icon
<marek_> on taskbatr
<wallabee> beebop and rocksteady
<Leander256> you can also right-click on the icon in the menu and chose what to do
<nado> marek_: that worked, dzieki :)
<vikku> hi all can we have prstat in Ubuntu ?
<fajar> ilove kubuntu 8.10 nice desktop
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu 8.10 ..  how can i enable the compiz-fusion ?? is there conflicts between kubuntu itrepid and compiz ???
<dr_willis> KDE4 has its own effects.. You may want to toy with them a bit
<dr_willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<lakis1982> i have tried the default desktpop effects that come with kubuntu 8.10 .. but its not like compiz
<lakis1982> it doesnt have so many capabilities
<lakis1982> so i would like compiz
<dr_willis> Install compiz and ccsm and  hope it plays nicely. :)
<lakis1982> have you tried it ?
<lakis1982> dr willis what linux you have? kubuntu itrepid???
<hazzy> Is the distribution upgrade wizard known to be buggy?
<CyD> hazzy: i haven't used it to go to intrepid, but it was great on numerous machines from fiesty > gusty > hardy
<maxbaldwin> hazzy: yes. Mine was, a least. I just burn up a new cd.
<user6> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in intrepid
<ubuntu_> Hello everzone
<dr_willis> Im using Ubuntu + kubuntu Desktop + several other window managers.. on  4 Machines total
<hazzy> Ah, ok, thanks
<legate> hazzy: I used it to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid and it worked well.
<ubuntu_> everyone
<user6> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<maxbaldwin> like when It installed from alt+f2 and dist-upgrade, it dropeed me in a shell and startx didn;t work
<fajar> how to mount iso
<fajar> ???
<ubuntu_> Is there anyone who might be able to help me with issues concerning macbook + kubuntu bootup
<maxbaldwin> I suggest burning a new cd, because if it fails epically, then your stuck with nothing
<hazzy> Oh, alright, thanks, maxbaldwin
<maxbaldwin> no problem.
<ubuntu_> i hate macosx now and ive installed kubuntu on it formated everzthing but it wont boot up
<dr_willis> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2008/10/24/compiz-fusion-desktop-effects-and-kubuntu-810/ looks like a neat guide
<fajar> how to install package with .run script
<fajar> ???
<lakis1982> does anyone of you have screenlets in kubuntu 8.10 ???
<fajar> how to install package with .run script in kubuntu 8.10
<lakis1982> does anyone of you have screenlets in kubuntu 8.10 ??? i have them but when i hit the show dashboard button they are not shown there ... why ???
<tzd> how do i copy several files or, even better, full directories from a remote ftp server via konsole please? I've connected via ftp x.x.x.x and trying to figure out a good way. I get into trouble when issuing the "mget" cmd. Any help on this please?
<tzd> lakis1982: if anyone knows they will answer, no need to resend
<GillesM> my wifi light blinks and wifi connexion is very slow on kubuntu 8.10 idea ?
<GillesM> tzd use konqueror instead or scp -r
<ubuntu_> is there anyone who might be able to give me a small pointer im not to shy to read...
<mc_> what do i need to install in order to play mp3's?
<tzd> tzd: i have krusader set up with ftp and it works well, although it's really slow and i'd thought i'd try konsole instead. I'd also like to learn how to use the cmds for that :)
<ubuntu_> concerning booting up kubuntu on a macbook .. it has something to do with grub..and the bootloader of mac
<tzd> oh, was meant for GillesM...
<mc_> please help
<mc_> amarok is unable to install the mp3 support
<ubuntu_> just use kd3
<ubuntu_> or wt ever its called
<mc_> i'm on 8.10
<fajar> download mp3 plugins first to play mp3
<ubuntu_> yeah get k3b
<tzd> mc_ I'm not sure but perhaps this package might work: kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntu_> anyone know which channel i should go to to find some linux pro|s
<mc_> tzd: that package does not even exist
<tzd> mc_: sorry noticed you're on 8.10
<mc_> fajar: how do I download the plugin?
<ubuntu_> apt-get ?
<tzd> mc_: this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<fajar> does anyone can help me with source .run to install in kubuntu 8.10
<CyD> fajar: 'sh program.run' or './program.run' from a console
<fajar> thanks
<rafal> alsa does not work (recording - aplayer shows error) -         Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller    ubuntu 8.10   64bit.  help?
<fajar> i have install xfi driver but it wont work???
<fajar> does anyone can help me with that??? thanks
<lakis1982> when i hit suspend to ram button , the pc always gets me a black screen and i must do reboot ... why ?
<fajar> I Love the new look of Kubuntu 8.10
<ubuntu_> yeah its great
<ubuntu_> Just .. it doesnt boot yet lol
<mc_> has anyone got mp3's working on 8.10 ?
<mc_> i cant play them, neither with vlc nor with amarok
<mc_> i tried the xine and yauap engine
<mc_> And I told amarok about 30 times to install the mp3 plugin but it does not do anythin
<ryanakca> How can I make knetworkmanager connect to <X> wlan0 connection on startup ?
<legate> mc_: I don't think amarok needs a plugin to play mp3 files. At least, it did not on my system. Still, you might have a look at http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu.
<kkathman> In KDE 4 is there a way to use the scroll wheel to move between desktops?
<emilsedgh> kkathman: scroll on the pager applet
<emilsedgh> kkathman: or on desktop
<kkathman> emilsedgh, yeah that doesnt work on the desktop
<kkathman> I have 8 desktops defined
<kkathman> seemed ok when I had 2 but not 8
<emilsedgh> dunno then, works here (not kubuntu/4.1 though)
<kkathman> Yeah I had compiz in Hardy, so having to adjust to 4,1/Kubuntu
<kkathman> Hmm  when I open Quanta is says KDE 3.5.10  but sure doesnt look like 3.5.10 :)
<kkathman> lol open Konqueror and it says 4.1.2 lol
<emilsedgh> kkathman: Quanta for KDE4 is not released so the latest Quanta is on KDE 3.5.10 but your konqueror is new
<kkathman> right... so I guess quanta doesnt read that its on 4.1.2 :)
<emilsedgh> kkathman: its not :)
<kkathman> seems to run ok tho
<emilsedgh> kkathman: that version number is he number of KDE Libraries version which application is using
<emilsedgh> kkathman: and quanta needs kde 3 libraries to run
<versus> hi I heard about some problems regarding intrepid and nvidia gpus, are there new drivers to fix the problem, or does it occur with special types of gpu only? (mine is a 8600 gtm) does an update to 4.1.3 help?
<kkathman> yeah thats what I figured it must be
<david__> hello how do I access the program files in Kubuntu like say Media Player?
<wallabee>  i just installed 8.10 and i've installed the flashplugin-nonfree and i can view every stream video ive tried on the internet but when i go to youtube i just get a WHITE screen while trying to view a video.  Ive tried looking up this roblem and found other users had this problem inkubuntu 8.04 and others with xubuntubut i havent found anything with a solution. ANY help is appreciated
<KDesk> david__ do you meen the programs associations?
<kkathman> emilsedgh, I notice that when I click on the title bar of the home folder, it for some reason runs kaffeine, and tries to hook to a samba directory ??
<david__> like when I download a file and I want a specific program to open it where will I find the file?
<emilsedgh> hehe, no idea kkathman
<kkathman> emilsedgh,  Im sure that path must be set somewhere?
<wallabee> bommcleod
<david__> in this case media player
<KDesk> david__: you can find it when you right clic a file in Properties -> And then in TYPE right there is a icon.
<KDesk> david__: and for all the files in System Settings
<prakriti_> hello
<KDesk> david__: and for all the files in System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> File Assosiations
<KDesk> david__: But for Firefox it is different.
<legate> david_: The files are int the /bin and /sbin directories. Open a shell and type $PATH to find the one your system uses.
<david__> In windows they have a folder program files. In linux isn't there a specific folder that has the programs? is it bin and sbin?
<legate> david__: See my previous post.
<david__> what do you mean open a shell?
<legate> david__: A terminal. konsole on KDE.
<legate> Press Alt+F2 and type konsole. Press ENTER.
<kkathman> hmm wonder why konversation isnt on the main internet menu?
<david__> isn't there a easier way in a folder to see the programs?
<legate> david__: When you look up the $PATH variable you know where to look. Then you can open Konqueror or Dolphin (or any other file manager) and navigate to the directories.
<legate> kkathman: On my system, it is in K Menu -> Applications -> Internet. The entry is "IRC Client"
<kkathman> Ahhh so it is :)  Guess I was looking for "Konversation " lol
<kkathman> I had a good night last night - so that could be it too :)
<KDesk> david__: in unix-like system the folder and files organisation is complitly different form windows. Windows is the only odd Operation system, all the others, linux, unix, mac os, *bsd are well designed.
<KDesk> david__: you can read some articles in wikipedia or guides about linux/unix.
<david__> But can I not just go into the bin folder and find the program I want?  That does not seem very easy the way it has been explained.
<legate> david__: There is more than one bin folder.
<david__> I am not downing linux I like it but I find this a little confusing'
<legate> david__: If you are looking for a special program, open a shell and type find --name <program_you_search>
<david__> ok I'll try it
<KDesk> david__: this is another os, it is not windows. In fact, windows is unorganised
<david__> Of course
<giuseppe_> Hi, do you know how some times when I turn off my notebook the display is black and hard disk continue to work without switching off?
<legate> giuseppe_: Yes, sometimes this is happening to me. Just press a key or the power button.
<KDesk> david__:  but, for what do you want too see in the /bin /usr/bin, etc folders? It is interesting but there you can't assosiate programas. In the File Associations in System Settings there you get a list of programs and file extensions
<giuseppe_> legate: just press a key? What do you want to say?
<david__> here's what happened I downloaded a avi file and I wanted to open it. when the window comes up for me to choose a program in this case I wanted to choose media player I did not know how to find it.
<ivan_> my soun is low. How can i high it?
<KDesk> giuseppe_: I think it is a ACPI or videwo drivers or wifi driver problem
<legate> legate: I have the same problem you desribed. When booting or shutting down, it sometimes just stops and then I have to press a key (any key, it doesn't matter) or the power button.
<KDesk> david__: ah, is it in Firefox?
<david__> yes
<legate> ivan_: There is a mixer in the panel.
<ivan_> ok
<KDesk> david__: there is no 'media player' but there are many media players, the default is dragon player, there is also vlc kafeine, smplayer, etc.
<ivan_> thanks i am a begginer
<legate> ivan_: You're welcome.
<david__> well any one of them
<KDesk> david__: what you can do is in a konsole: 'whereis dragon' without the '' and use then the tab key to autocoplete, then press enter
<giuseppe_> legate: please can you give me more details?
<david__> ok
<legate> giuseppe: There is nothing else I could tell you. I do not know why this is happening, but since I can resolve the problem with pressing one button, I'm fine.
<KDesk> david__: there is also a program called  mozplugger, with that you can assosiate extensios to programas in firefox
<david__> thanks kdesk that will help
<KDesk> legate: you can report a bug in launchpad.
<hoonteke> kmail: is there a way to have kmail download messages prior to me clicking on an IMAP folder?
<giuseppe_> legate: do you mean the only solution is to force shutdown using switch off button?
<hoonteke> For this reason, it feels annoying slow.
<legate> KDesk: Yes, that would be an option.
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: Hi, if you remember, yesterday you help me to solve video driver problem... remember?
<giuseppe_> legate: so?
<KDesk> legate: maybe there is also a better solution for that bug.
<versus> hi I heard about some problems regarding intrepid and nvidia gpus, are there new drivers to fix the problem, or does it occur with special types of gpu only? (mine is a 8600 gtm) does an update to 4.1.3 help?
<user6> .
<user6> .
<user6> a question plase ...
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: does that mean you solved it?
<KDesk> versus: I dont know, but usualy nvidia has a release every month.
<user6> in kubuntu 6.01 i can't run rpm?
<legate> giuseppe_: No, it does not force the shutdown (that is, I am not pressing the power button so long until it turns itself off). It just resumes the shutdown process.
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: well you were @ phone and then I went away :(
<hoonteke> giuseppe_: heh, that phone call ended up lasting for 3+ hours
<versus> there are open source drivers for nvidia cards, they shouldnt bring up errors, can I use them to watch videos?
<giuseppe_> legate: sorry but I did not understand you... please, which button do you press?
<giuseppe_> hoonteke: I think so eheh
<legate> versus: There have always been some problems with GPUs from NVidia because there is no open source driver. The driver used by most people is a restricted driver provided by NVida itself and it is known to have bugs.
<ectospasm> is anyone else having redraw problems with the KDE4 system tray?
<legate> giuseppe_: Depens. Sometimes I press any button, and then I see and hear that my laptop resumes doing something and shuts down. Sometimes this does not work, so I press the power button, and the same thing occurs.
<versus> mhm are those problems gpu specific?
<versus> or nvidia cards in general?
<ectospasm> my icons will go screwy, some will be completely blank (so the root image shows where the icon should be), or it's half drawn... sometimes it's only one icon, sometimes it's all
<giuseppe_> legate: so in your case it's enough to press any key or power button... and generally something happens, correct?
<legate> giuseppe_: Yes.
<giuseppe_> KDesk: sorry, previously you told that my problem can be video driver... how can I check it?
<KDesk> giuseppe_: I dont know how you can check it, but some nvidia card with some driver have had such problems, also with wifis drivers. What is you laptop model?
<giuseppe_> legate: well, my case is completely different... also the keyboard is "died"... btw, thanks a lot. ;)
<legate> versus: When I updated to KDE 4.1 I had a problem with the plasmoids. They were extremely slow. I followed the advice given in http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/KDE4-NVIDIA and everything was fine.
<legate> giuseppe_: No problem.
<versus> legate no other problems than the plasmoid ones?
<derjens> hello there
<mitsarionas> hi... does anyone know anything about an unknown applet error on some plasmoids?
<legate> versus: No, once I solved it, everything is quite smooth. Naturally, there are still some performance problems that do not occur on Windows, but these are small ones.
<derjens> how to to prevent kde4 (kubuntu 8.10.) from starting the last used apps after login?
<giuseppe_> KDesk: well my notebook is a toshiba satellite A40-201 and video chipset is intel while memory is shared (64MB)
<mitsarionas> derjens: system settings -> session manager i think
<giuseppe_> KDesk: if you want I can post you the lspci result
<versus> legate thanks, you made me more confortable to update
<KDesk> giuseppe_: Yes, that would be useful.
<derjens> mitsarionas, thank you so much
<legate> versus: Your're welcome.
<mitsarionas> ur welcome :)
<KDesk> giuseppe_: Do you use intrepid?
<derjens> i had walked through all options in the systems settings window but somehow i came to miss the session manager which is quite obvious... omg
<cuznt> my plasmoids crashed
<mitsarionas> so noone had some plasmoids die on them? (it occured with the kde 4.1.3 update i think)
<giuseppe_> KDesk: what is that?
<cuznt> my system tray on4.1.3 shat itself
<giuseppe_> KDesk: http://pastebin.com/m2e98587e
<cuznt> and my plasmoids wont remember
<KDesk> giuseppe_: do you use kubuntu Intrepid (8.10) or hardy (8.04)
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone! I got a problem with postgresql: Whenever I want to start it using sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.3 start, I get the failure message: 2008-11-08 18:04:55 CET FATAL:  couldn't access private key file »server.key« : Permission denied (or something like that)
<giuseppe_> KDesk: hardy
<KDesk> giuseppe_: take a look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteA40 It is not the same but can help
<giuseppe_> KDesk: now I give it a look... meanwhile I posted you lspci result... ok?
<KDesk> giuseppe_: Yes, I have see it.
<PolitikerNEU> sry, my problem is solved
<david__> KDesk: figured it out thanks I set up dragon
<KDesk> david__  :)
<giuseppe_> KDesk: any idea?
<david__> legate: thanks as well
<KDesk> giuseppe_: I have found some sites with similar models http://ax5.com/laptops/toshiba_a50_110/   http://www.geocities.com/olive_esseret/
<legate> david__: You're welcome.
<KDesk> giuseppe_: you can also install those packages toshset and toshutils
<giuseppe_> KDesk: do you know the function?
<KDesk> giuseppe_: look at adept or apt, the first one: Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware, and the second Toshiba laptop utilities
<giuseppe_> KDesk: well, thanks a lot... now I try.
<giuseppe_> KDesk: See you next time... ciao and have a nice afternoon or evening... I don't know!
<giuseppe_> KDesk: Ciao!
<KDesk> giuseppe_: those bugs can also be your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/108056 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/281846
<KDesk> giuseppe_: ciao!
<giuseppe_> KDesk: cool, I'll see those! :)
<KDesk> giuseppe_: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and  http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<PerSeL> zzz i need help
<PerSeL> i by mistake removed the program panel
<PerSeL> where i see my open programs
<PerSeL> how can i get it back?
<mitsarionas> PerSeL: right click on desktop -> new panel and on that add a task manager (i think) widget
<MeanderingCode> hello, all...does anyone know why changing keyboard shortcuts in my 8.10 install causes them to stop working?
<PerSeL> mitsarionas: i mean the bottom why? where the programs are running
<MeanderingCode> *even going back to the defaults
<kogollo> xd
<PerSeL> MeanderingCode: maybe the shortcuts you trying to use alrdy in use
<ivan_> exit
<mitsarionas> PerSeL: do you have a panel that it just doesn't show the open windows?
<MeanderingCode> PerSeL:  example: tried to change "Application Launcher" shortcut from default to "Ctrl+Escape", which was taken, so i click "default" (Alt+F1), which worked previously, now i can't get any shortcuts to open the application launcher
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: i had once removed the application launcher and when i added it again the shortcut stopped working
<shoaib> Hello
<shoaib> i got a query
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  did you get it working again??
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: i just removed plasmarc :)
<shoaib> anyone willing to help me
<mitsarionas> and it restored the default
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  and it autogenerated a default one for you?
<PerSeL> mitsarionas: i can get it run but i can't set it back to bottom panel
<MeanderingCode> *thanks
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: yeah
<mitsarionas> PerSeL: hmmm you should add the widget from the panel's "add widgets"
<shoaib> What are Widgets
<PerSeL> mitsarionas: hmmm now it's there but it's coming from the right side
<PerSeL> mitsarionas: even after the clock
<mitsarionas> PerSeL: with the configuration panel open, just click on the task manager and move it anywhere you like
<PerSeL> ok done
<mitsarionas> :)
<PerSeL> thank you
<mitsarionas> ur welcome
<PerSeL> little noobie with kde
<PerSeL> i tried gnome
<PerSeL> but kde also looks good
<mitsarionas> i'm still learning kde4's quirks too :)
<replman> Hi! I'm trying to write a little csh-script: http://pastebin.com/d58353e8d
<PerSeL> like a week that i swtiched from stupid vista
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  didn't work (removing plasmarc)
<replman> This works fine if i call it with a file without spaces. But if i have spaces like "./test\ with\ spaces/file.txt", i only get "test"
<replman> how to handle this?
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: maybe plasma-appletrc too? don't remeber exactly
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: it didn't reset to default at all? or the shortcut just didn't work?
<david__> hello Is there a way to get skype when I have a amd64 pc with 8.10?
<ubuntu_> does anyone know efi
<MeanderingCode> okay, now i don't even see application launcher in any of the shortcut catagories
<mitsarionas> :S
<mitsarionas> want my plasma config files?
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  that would be great
<mitsarionas> k hang on
<mitsarionas> http://pastebin.com/d10146c67 is plasmarc
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  not sure what my problem is, but i accepted the transfer and it's just sitting there doing nothing
<mitsarionas> and http://pastebin.com/d39ed6a6d is plasma-appletsrc
<mitsarionas> i think there's an line with the alt-f1 shortcut in the last one
<can_> hi
<mitsarionas> gotta go... food's served :)
<mitsarionas> cya
<ubuntu_> anyone know the command to see all partions -hidden and protected as well
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  before you go....could you pastebin the appletsrc?
<ubuntu_> ?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<MeanderingCode> can anyone who's alt+f1 application launcher shortcut works pastebin their plasma-appletsrc file?
<ubuntu_> sorry this may be a stupid question but how do you reply to someones name
<maxbaldwin> ubuntu_ just say their name. like say 'maxbaldwin' and it'll be red.
<maxbaldwin> If that's what you mean
<maxbaldwin> for me.
<ubuntu_> do u just type it? i thought there was a short cut
<ubuntu_> thought
<ubuntu_> yzeah maxbaldwin it was
<maxbaldwin> well
<maxbaldwin> if you type 'maxba' and press TAB, it;ll finish it for you.
<maxbaldwin> or if I type 'ubun' TAB, it will finish the nick for you.
<ubuntu_> ahh thx mate
<maxbaldwin> yup
<ubuntu_> maxbaldwin: that was what i was looking for haha
<ubuntu_> love it
<maxbaldwin> sure thing
<asraniel> hi. When i install the qt4 debug library. how can i use it? i see that the libqt libs are simlinks to the real libraries. Is there a command to point them all to the correct debug library?
<milian> anyone knows a way to connect via networkManager on the console?
<mehdi> #apache
<mehdi> hi
<isaacj87> Hey guys, how does one get the nifty sysinfo like in OpenSUSE?
<mehdi> i have a special probleme: when i use my dns name with my favory browser  i see my ip  someone know why
<isaacj87> I found one on KDE-Apps.org, but I was hoping it was in the repos?
<DaSkreech> mc__: Hey
<DaSkreech> legate: if you want to find a program you should use which
<legate> DaSkreech: Yes, if you know the exact name.
<slap> anyone has kubuntu 8.10 installed with vbox? I've a problem with mouse integration
<chris_rc1> hi
<chris_rc1> how do i rip a dvd in k3b?
<emilsedgh> chris_rc1: right click on selection box
<chris_rc1> which ine?
<chris_rc1> one
<chris_rc1> emilsedgh: i don't get to the ripping dialog
<emilsedgh> dunno then
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: here?
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  yes
<mitsarionas> http://pastebin.com/d39ed6a6d is the plasma-appletsrc
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  i'm going to add what you have at line 110-1...i don't have that in mine
<mitsarionas> :) hope that does the trick
<MeanderingCode> i'll be right back and tell you :)
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  nope
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  like i said before, i can't even see the app in the settings manager's keyboard shortcuts list
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: :(
<mitsarionas> you could always delete all of .kde if you're desperate enough or if there aren't that many things you've  customized...
<MeanderingCode> i also somehow have two little moon things in the upper right, both give options "add widgets" and "lock widgets", one of which also gives "zoom in" and "add activity", neither of which buttons do anything
<MeanderingCode> so i guess i just might delete all of .kde and .kde4
<mitsarionas> are you using hardy or intrepid?
<MeanderingCode> intrepid
<MeanderingCode> fresh install, not upgrade
<MeanderingCode> i had no kde in my ~ before, either, because i'm coming from xubuntu hardy, though i kept my home folder
<mitsarionas> how did .kde4 come up?
<MeanderingCode> pardon?
<mitsarionas> i thought intrepid uses only .kde
<MeanderingCode> mmm, it does (in the home directory)
<MeanderingCode> i had been digging through many user- and system-level kde files (to deal w/ a few roadblock-issues)
<MeanderingCode> kde4 is nice, though i feel like this implementation is not as stable as my good ol' xfce4
<mitsarionas> i never used anything but kde... :S
<mitsarionas> actually the first thing i tried was gnome, but i didn't like it one bit
<MeanderingCode> i started with fluxbox....loved it, but got intrigued by compositing, so went to xfce...gnome is silly
<MeanderingCode> gnome is more bloated than xfce, but when it comes to "full featured", it falls well short, so why use it instead of kde if features is what you want?
<mitsarionas> yeah :)
<mitsarionas> i need to see some more de's though...
<MeanderingCode> de's?
<MeanderingCode> ahhh
<MeanderingCode> nevermind
<mitsarionas> :)
<MeanderingCode> xfce is nice for light....most tweaking to config is through text or cli, though (the settings manager is light, as well)
<MeanderingCode> fluxbox is wonderful, but there is no compositing (really a window manager, not a desktop environment)
<MeanderingCode> enlightenment is beautiful, but development is in geologic time, nearly
<dennister> what can cause a "new" never-used mobo (manuf. 2002) to have its parts simply stop working during livecd loading? usually I hear the drive stop, going quieter, but sometimes a livecd will load and keyboard/mouse don't work
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  gotta run....wiping .kde and hoping for some better luck next time :)
<MeanderingCode> probably be back
<mitsarionas> i think i'll try them all just before the next clean install...so that i don't have to worry about all those packages left installed...
<mitsarionas> ok
<mehdi> f
<carloslicea> how can i find out which Wireless card I have? and which driver is it using?
<mehdi> #apache-fr
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  well, alt+f1 works!
<carloslicea> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MeanderingCode> here's something funny: my panel is set up the same
<MeanderingCode> ??
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: :D nice
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  did you grep that my panel is set up the same??
<MeanderingCode> odd
<mitsarionas> lol weird!
<MeanderingCode> here's a possibility: i didn't delete .kde, i renamed it .kde.back
<MeanderingCode> though most everything was set to defaults and the kde splash certainly paused at the first (hard disk) icon for a while before continuing to load
<PSiL0> hmmm placed my mame roms (zipped) in a home directory I made, and kamefu sees nada
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: tough i wish there was a better way to fix this shortcut thing
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  there is always a better way in linux (doing what i did is one step up from a windows move, only cause you can't do that in windows without hosing the system)
<mitsarionas> actually i'd be good if there was a way to create a global shortcut to any widget (like show desktop)
<MeanderingCode> it's just that the way is like enlightenment: undocumented ;)
<mitsarionas> yeah :)
<mitsarionas> MeanderingCode: btw do you have kde 4.1.3?
<mitsarionas> some of my plasmoids broke when i upgraded
<dennister> what can cause a "new" never-used mobo (manuf. 2002) to have its parts simply stop working during livecd loading? usually I hear the drive stop, going quieter, but sometimes a livecd will load and keyboard/mouse don't work
<MeanderingCode> mitsarionas:  i don't know....the kde package is 5:48ubuntu1, but it depends on >=4:4.1.1
<MeanderingCode> i remember upgrading a bunch of kde things from the ubuntu repos a couple days ago
<mitsarionas> what version is your kdebase?
<MeanderingCode> 4.1.2
<MeanderingCode> did you get 4.1.3 from ubuntu repos?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mitsarionas> yeah, from backports
<mitsarionas> i think that's when half my plasmoids stopped working
<MeanderingCode> does alt+tab walk through windows in a static order for you?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone know how to stop icons in the system tray from being plain coloured blocks?
<DaSkreech> MeanderingCode: huh?
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: install KDE 4.2
<MeanderingCode> DaSkreech:  when i alt+tab to switch windows, the order of the stack stays the same, so i can't just alt+tab back to the last focused window, i have to shuffle through the whole damn stack
<MeanderingCode> i don't know if that's any better explanation
<MeanderingCode> nevermind
<DaSkreech> MeanderingCode: Nope mine is in last used order
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: is there a guide any place you know of? (websearching right now)
<MeanderingCode> compiz issue...probably related to focus stealing snafus
<DaSkreech> MeanderingCode: Though I've been using ^F9 a lot now
<mitsarionas> one alt-tab switches to the last used window for me
<DaSkreech> MeanderingCode: Ah Compiz
 * DaSkreech goes to sit away from the conversation
<s00t> hey.. can anyone help me with a non-existent zoom out feature in kde 4.1?
<s00t> i've tried restarting plasma, but that doesn't help.
<DaSkreech> s00t: It was patched out by Kubuntu
<s00t> ooh..  ha that explains it.
<DaSkreech> Yep it would
<s00t> gracias.
<ActionParsnip> January 27, 2009 Expected release date of KDE 4.2
<mitsarionas> so did anyone update to kde 4.1.3 from backports on intrepid?
<asraniel> hi. how can i get the debug symbols for qt4 to work? i installed them, but they are not found
<ToyMan> is there a channel specifically for kubuntu/intrepid/kde4 questions?
<MeanderingCode> does anyone else have two swoopy yellow (moon-like?) buttons in the upper right of their desktop? (both pop "add widgets" and "lock widgets" buttons, one also "zoom in" and "add activity"...only the "lock widgets" button does anything on either of them)
<ToyMan> I'm looking to get krdc working in intrepid
<ToyMan> can't find where to turn zeroconf on...
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  zeroconf is managed by the avahi daemon
<MeanderingCode> not technically part of kde
<MeanderingCode> kde might have built in service management, though
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: i understand that krdc won't work without that, yes?
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: it does, but doesn't really let you turn services on..
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  what is krdc?
<ToyMan> remote desktop access
<MeanderingCode> ahhh
<ToyMan> it discovers 'hosts' via avahi/zeroconf
<ToyMan> I'm switching an entire distrib. company to kubuntu/intrepid
<ToyMan> trying to get all the services they want working
<MeanderingCode> run 'pgrep -l avahi'
<MeanderingCode> if avahi is running, it'll tell you
<MeanderingCode> if not, you'll have to troubleshoot that, if so...?
<ToyMan> pgrep?  haven't used that one
<sd32> !mms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms
<ToyMan> yep, avahi is running
<MeanderingCode> pgrep (1)            - look up or signal processes based on name and other attributes
<ToyMan> nice
<MeanderingCode> pkill is nice, too
<ToyMan> stuq@euclid:~$ pgrep -l avahi
<ToyMan> 5264 avahi-daemon
<ToyMan> stuq@euclid:~$ pgrep -l avahi
<MeanderingCode> if a process needs a kill -9, you can pkill -9 $NAME instead of looking up PID
<ToyMan> 5264 avahi-daemon
<sd32> can anyone tell me how to get mms working in firefox?
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: cool
<ubuntu> .
<MeanderingCode> well, avahi is running...there are tools to browse avahi discovered servers/services (cli and a gui wrapper?)
<ToyMan> so, avahi *is* running, but I'm not seeing any resources listed as available when i browse...
<MeanderingCode> search with apt/aptitude/synaptic for avahi
<MeanderingCode> those tools will help you figure out if your avahi-daemons are talking to each other between the machines on the LAN
<MeanderingCode> what are you "browsing" with?
<krio> it's a good idea install kubuntu 8.10 on a pentium 933 and 256 mb of ram?
<ToyMan> well, the krdc client, brings up a browse window that lists all zeroconf/avahi offered services
<ToyMan> there's also the zeroconf: browse in konq
<ToyMan> nada in both
<MeanderingCode> try to ping hostname.local (hostname being the hostname of some other lan machine)
<bdoran> does anybody have experience with three monitor setups?
<MeanderingCode> if you get a response, avahi is working, if you get no route or not found, it ain't
<ActionParsnip> krio: id install kubuntu then install fluxbox and use that instead of kwin
<MeanderingCode> krio:  i wouldn't think so, but certainly turn off desktop effects
<ToyMan> well, local dns would give me that too, but in this instance you're right, no dns on the local lan
<ActionParsnip> krio: if you can get some more ram in it it should be fine
<spdJ> нужна помощь
<ActionParsnip> !ru | spdJ
<ubottu> spdJ: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<krio> it's very hard find a ram it's cost much
<ToyMan> hmmm. so arp -a gives me host names and IP's associated...
<spdJ> спс
<dennister> what can cause a "new" never-used mobo (manuf. 2002) to have its parts simply stop working during livecd loading? usually I hear the drive stop, going quieter, but sometimes a livecd will load and keyboard/mouse don't work
<ToyMan> but I can't ping the local host names
<dennister> if it's the bios i've already searched high and low for updates...very difficult to find it
<ActionParsnip> ToyMan: do you have the right dns names in /etc/resolv.conf
<lakis1982> please help .. itrid installing compiz and it went wrong... my desktop now has very low resolution .. 800x600 and doesnt have another option to change it ....what should i do ?
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  arp having hostname/ip associations won't affect avahi....
<MeanderingCode> can you ping hostnames w/o the .local suffix?
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: configure your resolution, you can add lines to your xorg.conf for this or if you use nvidia, nvidia-settings will help
<krio> fluxbox it 'is easy like kde?
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: yes, i'm aware of that... just a quick way to discover who's connected to me
<TheTorin>  #ubuntu-ru-offtopic
<TheTorin> sorry..
<ToyMan> krio: fluxbox is very nice, *much* more lightweight than kde, is more 'geeky' has some nice features kde doesn't
<lakis1982> what should i add to xorg.conf??
<lakis1982> when i click on nvidia settings it says that im not using nvidia x driver ,,  but i go to envy and it says that nvidia driver is enabled...
<krio> may i try it on kubuntu 7.04?
<lakis1982> actionparnship ??
<ActionParsnip> krio: you can still run the same kde apps, yuo just dont get the unnecesary gloss which can slow older systems down
<lakis1982> hello?
<DaSkreech> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<krio> hy
<DaSkreech> Grrr
<DaSkreech> Why doesn't that mention #fluxbox ?
<DaSkreech> Why doesn't that mention #fluxbuntu I mean ?
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: ah, ok, found it... in kde4 remote desktop has been spit into 2 prg.... used to be in one
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  which two?
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: so, 'remote desktop sharing' and 'remote desktop client'
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  and now it works?
<ToyMan> well, working on that... just have to set up a connection... one sec
 * MeanderingCode steps out for a stretch
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: sorry
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: http://pastebin.com/f4d2eea67
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: i run at 1024x768
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: ok, so the offered desktop now shows up in the zeroconf browser...
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: yuo can see the lines in my screen section
<ToyMan> trying to connect...
 * MeanderingCode is back
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: so, remote connections work, but seem a bit sketchy, even over the local lan
<ToyMan> mouse pointer dissapears
<Saltire> !quiz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quiz
<ToyMan> pretty jerky in the control of things
<ToyMan> lot of lag, even over the local lan
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  would xdmcp remote logins work for what you need?
<ToyMan> I'll probably try the nomachine thing
<MeanderingCode> what's the nomachine thing?
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: havn't tried xdmcp for a long time, was very laggy years ago, but I'll give that a shot
<ToyMan> nomachine.com... highly accelerated x windows remote access over encrypted connections
<MeanderingCode> i'm running it right now (laptop on dock, desktop and remote login on laptop on different vt's....i like it :)
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: ah, good to know, I'll give that one a try
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: it's interesting setting up an entire company in linux... a lot more options
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  xdmcp can turn crappy hardware into great consoles if you have enough servers to run all the consoles
<MeanderingCode> then you only worry about your servers being good-enough-machines
<ToyMan> MeanderingCode: thanks for your help, have to log off now
<MeanderingCode> ToyMan:  good luck
<Saltire> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sd32> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<asraniel> hi. how can i get the debug symbols for qt4 to work? i installed them, but they are not found
<anubis> Macbook running Kubuntu single boot .... i call it Luxbook
<anubis> lol
<anubis> can anyone tell me where to find the xorg.conf again?
<asraniel> anubis: /etc/X11/
<anubis> asraniel: thx mate
<anubis> wts the txt editor called in kubuntu?
<MeanderingCode> does kubuntu use NetworkManager?
<anubis> the native one :P .. under gname its like gedit or something?
<anubis> MeanderingCode: yeah it does use network manger
<noisan> anubis: kate
<anubis> noisan: that was the one thx
<chairman> i can't bring up my adept for some reason
<fale> what's the name of a 'distribuited' qt4 based irc client?
<ryanakca> How can I make knetworkmanager connect to <X> wlan0 connection on startup ?
<noisan> I'm trying to ./configure pycairo-1.4.12 (since I need it for awn-curves) but I get a strange error
<noisan> checking for CAIRO... configure: error: Package requirements (cairo >= 1.4.12) were not met:
<fale> ryanakca: set it as default connection
<ubuntu> hi im using the live cd right now and want to install kubuntu 8.10 but I cant find a way to build an encrypted partition
<MeanderingCode> anubis:  i ask because i installed xubuntu-desktop and now i have kde's network icon but i also have the NetworkManager system tray icon i had in XFCE
<noisan> That's what I'm trying to install... how do I get around this?
<MeanderingCode> just trying to sus out where it's starting from and if i have redundancy and conflict happening
<noisan> How can the installation of the program be dependent on having itself installed? Moment 22?
<anubis> MeanderingCode: mate did u start witha  fresh install? or did u install xubuntu over kubuntu?
<anubis> brb
<ubuntu> 8.04 had a button to create an encrypted / partition
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is there any way of getting a multi-line taskbar in KDE4?
<ryanakca> fale: how can I do that?
<fale> ryanakca: configuring the wireless network
<fale> there is a tag box
<uga> busfahrer: patching the code
<mits> i installed several packages from backports, is there a way to automatically revert all packages to the previous versions?
<uga> busfahrer: the option is available on 4.2, but not 4.1 afaik
<ryanakca> fale: ... where... Right Click systray icon -> Edit connections -> Select my connection -> Edit Connection. I can change the ESSID, and yes(then configure)/no wireless security.
<busfahrer> uga: So it will be included in 4.2 by default?
<im_cyco> xinerama? nvidia? anyone using similar setup?
<ubuntu> it was called LUKS on hardy as far as I remember
<ryanakca> ubuntu: what was? LUKS is Linux Unified Key System iirc.
<ubuntu> yes Im about to install intrepid on my laptop and want to encrypt the HDD on hardy there was a button at the install gui but I can find none at the intrepid gui
<ryanakca> ubuntu: ah, don't know, sorry. I've always used the alternate CD for systems with LUKS
<ubuntu> does it work with the alternate CD?
<ubuntu> I mean installing an encrypted FS?
<ryanakca> ubuntu: I haven't selected the option, but its there, yes. Encrypted LVM
<ubuntu> thx
<ryanakca> ubuntu: I haven't used it because I only see the need to encrypt my /home and swap... anything else can be found on any Ubuntu install
<DaSkreech> uga: :-P
<uga> busfahrer: yes
<uga> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> hi
<shoaib> Guys
<shoaib> I installed plasma from Synaptic manager
<shoaib> but i see no change
<shoaib> any guess
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: change from what?
<shoaib> Whats Plasma for actually
<shoaib> its for visuals... am i rite
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: its the bottom bar in kde 4.1
<slow-motion> hi
<shoaib> so do i have to enable the kde desktop for getting plasma
<maxbaldwin> !hello | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<uga> busfahrer: in 4.2 there'll be options to automatically increase number of rows when necessary. Right now it doesn't increase rows automatically, but it does work fine manually, forcing rows to whatever you need
<uga> busfahrer: so I guess it should be fine by the time it's released
<slow-motion> hi maxbaldwin
<uga> busfahrer: also, grouping is done when necessary, and a little number shows how many windows have been grouped into one
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: you make kde your session type when you login. Im guessing you have come over from gnome?
<DaSkreech> shoaib: run plasma from the command line
<shoaib> yes im from gnome
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: log off, change session type to kde and log in
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: he didn't install KDE
<DaSkreech> just plasma
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: oic
<DaSkreech> shoaib: you may want to install the plasmoids package as well
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: run plasma from a launcher
<shoaib> how to change the session to kde
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: no need to, i was mistaken
<shoaib> Its showing "Could not open location"
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: try tab completing it
<shoaib> sorry i cant get u
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: plasma                plasmaengineexplorer  plasmapkg             plasmoidviewer
<shoaib> wats tab completing
<ActionParsnip> shoaib: you know how you tab complete names in here, you can do that with commands and file names in konsole / terminal / yakuake / etc
<squarebracket> is kubuntu switching to kde4 now?
<ActionParsnip> squarebracket: intrepid on mine came with kde 4.1
<DaSkreech> squarebracket: It has already
<DaSkreech> squarebracket: You will have to use 3rd party repos to use KDE3
<DaSkreech> shoaib: press alt+F2 then type plasma
<shoaib> how to switch to KDE from GNOME
<DaSkreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DaSkreech> shoaib: are you on Ibex ?
<squarebracket> ok, thanks, i guess it didn't upgrade some things when i updated to intrepid, as update manager is telling me to update a few things..
<shoaib> UBUNTU 8.04
<maxbaldwin> Help.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | maxbaldwin
<maxbaldwin> in kate, how can I make it so that it doesn't make a file.ext~ every time?
<ubottu> maxbaldwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alonea> I have a built in mic and webcam and the webcam seems to work (At least it worked on the webcam setup on aMSN), but my mic does not. What should I do?
<DaSkreech> hi alonea :-)
<alonea> what up DaSkreech. Back on irc again.
<DaSkreech> maxbaldwin: Settings
<DaSkreech> alonea: So I see :0
<ActionParsnip> alonea: is it muter in kmix?
<ActionParsnip> alonea: have you cranked the mic boost?
<uga> maxbaldwin: settings->editor component->open/save->backup on save
<uga> disable it
<alonea> ActionParsnip: ah ok, I had to list it on kmix. its really confusing cause there is Front Mic and Mic
<maxbaldwin> yup, got it
<uga> maxbaldwin: at your own risk (tm) =)
<maxbaldwin> thanks all who helped.
<alonea> also, anything on proper touchpad drivers?
<ActionParsnip> alonea: id check both, and also push mic boost up
<alonea> ActionParsnip: when I put one of them all the way up I heard a loud hiss
<alonea> so I assume its working
<alonea> brb...
<anubis> is there a command to see all attached drives? so i can work out which drive my external usb drive is
<ActionParsnip> anubis: sudo fdisk -l
<MeanderingCode> anubis:  about my earlier question re:NetworkManager applet....i installed kubuntu 8.10 keeping ~ from xubuntu 8.04 and 'aptitude install xubuntu-desktop'
<Ozzy> sup
<anubis> MeanderingCode: yeah which is prolly ur getting the errors..
<anubis> MeanderingCode: i find ubuntu isn't the most flexible distros when it comes to having multiple .. window managers
<Ozzy> so like. I just got kubuntu and I'm pretty lost. anyone want to help me out? =D
<anubis> MeanderingCode: ill be back soon i gotta go do something again lol.. stay here:P
<MeanderingCode> anubis:  i noticed :)
<MeanderingCode> ha
<ActionParsnip> anubis: you can run any window manager you want
 * MeanderingCode laughs
<ActionParsnip> why would ubuntu have any issue running a different window manager?
<MeanderingCode> ActionParsnip:  yes you can run any window manager you want, but it seems the way the window manager package depencies are handled causes redundant program conflicts
<DaSkreech> MeanderingCode: You can't install a window manager?
<ActionParsnip> MeanderingCode: compile from source then
<msaleh> hi
<anubis> i need help with a cat
<ActionParsnip> anubis: ask away
<anubis> he is out of control. has anyone got some shackles i can borrow?
<ActionParsnip> anubis: get hm some catnip
<toby_> In Kubuntu 8.10 system settings, if I click "Display", my screen just goes black. How else can I disable compositing? Doesn't seem to be in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<dennister> i need some help with a new build :(
<dennister> what can be causing everything to basically shut down?
<anubis> he likes the cat nip!
<busfahrer> "Bluetooth is currently broken for Kubuntu Intrepid due to a last minute upgrade of the bluez stack. (Bug 280997)" <-- Will I have to wait for a next Kubuntu release for the fix or is there a possibility of a fix via the normal update process?
<dennister> "new" mobo, never used, p4, good optical drives, good detection in bios, but no matter what I do, even a livecd will basically stop working, usually before OS loads, but sometimes afterwards, and then mouse suddenly shuts down, then optical drive, then hdd...fans are still working, but...
<Ozzy> how can I have multiple monitor support so I use both and they're not mirrored? o_O
<dennister> i even just swapped the psu, now an enermax 300W with 2A on 5vsb and 22a on 12+ rail
<ActionParsnip> dennister: does it run live cd ok?
<dennister> only 1 hdd, only one optiical, no cards except video, floppy isn't even connected...still the system gradually shuts down b4 i can get any OS installed
<dennister> ActionParsnip: nope...just tried with knoppix again, loaded ok this time, but then mouse shuts down, followed by rest of components
<DaSkreech> anubis: man cat
<ActionParsnip> dennister: try disabling acpi when you boot the cd
<DaSkreech> toby_: alt+f3
<dennister> the hdd in it does have gutsy (from older machine), and it does load, but again, mouse goes first
<dennister> ActionParsnip: ok, will do
<toby_> DaSkreech: Can you elaborate a little please?
<DaSkreech> toby_: Turn off Desktop Effects under configure window behaviour
<faruk_> hi
<faruk_> turkish channel?
<faruk_> where
<toby_> DaSkreech: Great... thanks!
<DaSkreech> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<faruk_> thanks
<DaSkreech> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dennister> ActionParsnip: ok, with acpi=off during knoppix loading & few mintues of testing, mouse stayed functional, and even though everything got really quiet (I thought everything was shutting down) mouse and keyboard stayed responsive
<dennister> so i've now disabled acpi in bios, and am trying to install an OS again...wish me luck
<ActionParsnip> dennister: cool, gl man
<kkathman> hmm apparently kubuntu's screen saver in ibex is unstable
<isaacj87> does Kubuntu 8.10 not use the PulseAudio?
<groob> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<isaacj87> does Kubuntu 8.10 not use PulseAudio? What sound server does it use?
<mauro> hola
<mauro> esta coletera q es?
<dennister> ActionParsnip: nope, it worked ok with knoppix, but even after disabling acpi in bios and trying to boot ubuntu livecd with acp=off it slowed down during loading of kernel; even during an attempted install of w2k it still freezes before partitioner comes up
<ActionParsnip> !es | mauro
<ubottu> mauro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> dennister: id perform a ram check
<ActionParsnip> dennister: yuor PSU may be faulty
<ActionParsnip> dennister: make sure its all connected 100% properly
<dennister> i thought if i could get w2k installed I'd be able to get a bios check and (possibly) an upgrade of that installed
<dennister> ActionParsnip: i've tried it now with 2 known-good psu's, and system freezes during ram check, too
<ActionParsnip> dennister: well if you can get either os on it then it'll be a hardware thing
<dennister> ActionParsnip: yes, gotta be hardware, but finding these bios is proving impossible...its an ecs elitegroup p4vxms mobo and I found the bios version at wimbios, and a newer one, but no link to the newer one
<dennister> certainly aren't any bios for this mobo on ecs site
<ActionParsnip> dennister: give them a call
<ActionParsnip> dennister: you can upgrade the bios from a dosboot disk
<chairman> is anyone having a problem getting adept manager to pop up on their screen?
<ActionParsnip> chairman: i use apt-get, its slicker and cleaner
<DaSkreech> chairman: 8.10 ?
<flo__> hi,
<DaSkreech> dennister: Freezes during RAM checks are never good. Did you try new RAM ?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<flo__> please how to make apt-get install also suggested pkgs?
<ActionParsnip> flo__: use tab completion
<flo__> ActionParsnip: pls elaborate
<flo__> i do apt-get install xy
<flo__> vorgeschlagene (=suggested) pakete: bla blub
<flo__> install xy (j/N)?
<bdog> I need help fixing my display after 8.10 upgrade. It says running in low graphics mode.
<chairman> is it on terminal and yes 8.10. i think it crashes or something
<bdog> I have the nvidia 7800
<bdog> what is the package name for nvidia drivers?
<chairman> the reason i asked is because kde 4.1.3 update
<ActionParsnip> bdog: you can use envyng-qt
<kkathman> can someone tell me why I can't put smb://server  into Kaffeine in Ibex??  I did this all the time in Hardy??
<kkathman> smb://<servername>  works just find in Konqeror and brings up the samba share
<bdog> ActionParsnip: thanks
<wood> э
<anubis> MeanderingCode: still here?
<anubis> MeanderingCode: i think i might be able to help ive thought about it
<anubis> MeanderingCode: let me know when your back...
<DaSkreech> help with?
<anubis> his problem..
<anubis> i dunno if he has fixed it spoke to him about 1 houre ago.. but i had to go before i could help him
<DaSkreech> what was it?
<DaSkreech> flo__: All the time?
<DaSkreech> anubis: The Window manager issue?
<MinusSeven> Is BitTorrent meant to be fast?
<MinusSeven> or can it be painfully slow?
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: its as fast as the peers upload to you
<MinusSeven> 211 days is the estimated time for completion
<datenritter> hi. i accidentally installed intrepid and would like to downgrade kde. (i don't want version 4, no way.) i changed all occurrences of intrepid to hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list, but i am not sure about the version numbers. in dselect (i like dselect) i see version 5:47 of kde and it depends on e.g. kdemultimedia>= 4:3.4.3.
<datenritter> is that going to be a kde 3 installation or kde 4 ?
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: check how many peers you have for it, you'll find theres very few
<datenritter> i.e.: how can i downgrade to kde 3?
<MinusSeven> 1
<MinusSeven> Says    Seeds 5, Peers 63
<MinusSeven> transfers in is 2
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: thats why, its only been uploaded to you from 1 guy
<MinusSeven> ok
<Mamarok> datenritter: don't change back to hardy, just install the kde3 files and remove the kde 4 ones
<DaSkreech> MinusSeven: The more people who use it the faster is the concept
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: torrent sped is not determined by the app
<MinusSeven> Seeds 12 now
<DaSkreech> datenritter: Do you want Ibex ?
<ActionParsnip> MinusSeven: then it will get faster
<Mamarok> the files are still available, there just not maintained anymore
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: They are not available from the Ubuntu Repos
<datenritter> Mamarok: so, how do i do that?
<DaSkreech> flo__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-configure-apt-get-to-install-suggested-packages-169746/
<datenritter> i just don't find the kde3-packages
<DaSkreech> datenritter: They are not provided by the Ubuntu Repos anymore
<anubis> DaSkreech: yeah mate had to do with network icons in flux box
<DaSkreech> Right cool
<datenritter> DaSkreech: ahem - you're saying i just *can't* install kde3 anymore?
<datenritter> no way?
<datenritter> not even with hardy-repos?
<DaSkreech> datenritter: I'm saying that if you are on IbexUbuntu doesn't provide them
<DaSkreech> That's not anywhere close to saying that it's impossible to install
<datenritter> so i change the repos to hardy
<DaSkreech>  there are quite a number of ways
<DaSkreech> just none of them supported :)
<datenritter> i don't need support
<datenritter> ;)
<datenritter> i just want kde3
<datenritter> so, i switch to the hardy repos, right?
<datenritter> btw, on the download-pages it says that 8.04 still features kde3
<datenritter> and i was quite sure ;) i downloaded 8.04
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: strange, I have only Ibex repos activated, the kde 3 files are all still here!
<datenritter> of course i might as well just install debian, which still has the full-flavoured, stable and tested...
<datenritter> ah
<datenritter> Mamarok: are you sure they are available?
<datenritter> maybe they just appear cause you still have them installed
<Mamarok> datenritter: I have only kde 4, but the KDE 3 ones are still in the repos
<datenritter> give me the name of one of them
 * Mamarok uses KDE 4 since several months
<datenritter> please
<cooper> hi
<Mamarok> moment
<datenritter> all i see is python-kde3 and stuff
<Mamarok> datenritter: kdelibs, version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6
<bdog> my x server does not start after upgrade to 8.10. I need help getting the nvidia drivers working?
<Mamarok> datenritter: I tell you the repos I have, moment...
<datenritter> hmm, is see the packages are still separated in hardy
<datenritter> i have kde and kde4 there
<Mamarok> datenritter: do you have the ppa.launchpad archive of the Kubuntu -members activated?
<datenritter> i will just deinstall kde* and the - what?
<datenritter> what launchpad?
<Mamarok> datenritter: check www.kubuntu.org
 * datenritter is a notorious debian-user and installs kde only for... erm... people who do not know much about... computers... <_<
<Mamarok> datenritter: first install kde 3, then you switch to the kde 3 desktop and uninstall the kde4 ones
<Mamarok> and, btw, kde also comes in debian flavor :)
<datenritter> i just did apt-get remove kde*
<datenritter> B-)
<datenritter> now i chose kdelibs, version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6 for inst
<Mamarok> datenritter: no, read the docs first, there is not just one single file for kde, there are hundreds!
<Mamarok> you asked me for an example file in the repos
<datenritter> erm... i know, but it's installing the other ones as well
<matt__> New to Kubuntu 8.10, and first real KD4 experience. After deleting the default toolbar and adding one to the top, how can I get the sound applet back? I looked and looked and couldn't find it.
<datenritter> i hoped that somehow a meta-package would be selected
<datenritter> so i get all the dependencies
<Mamarok> datenritter: check for a kde-desktop like file
<datenritter> what i don't know: will those dependencies be satisfied with kde3- or kde4-packages
 * Mamarok doesn't remember the exact name
<Apples_Tree> Hi, I'm having problems mounting a ntfs partition and setting the permissions for it. I'd like to have root with r+w+x, group foo with r+x and others with no permissions. I've managed to set the gid and umask but now I can't access them even if I'm part of the group with r+x permissions
<Mamarok> datenritter: if you check the versions before, you would know...
<datenritter> the problem with the versions is that they are package-versions.
<datenritter> not kde-versions.
 * Mamarok thinks so much about computer knowledge
<datenritter> :wack:
<matt__> New to Kubuntu 8.10, and first real KD4 experience. After deleting the default toolbar and adding one to the top, how can I get the sound applet back? I looked and looked and couldn't find it.
<Mamarok> matt__: what sound applet are you talking about?
<datenritter> arg, now i get it
<Apples_Tree> kmix I wonder ?
<matt__> Mamarok: the one in the notification area that allows you to change the volume/mute.
 * Mamarok guesses too
<Mamarok> exactly, that's kmix
<matt__> Apples_Tree: I was thinking...but after starting it, it wouldn't go the the area.
<Mamarok> matt__: alt-F2 and type kmix
<matt__> Mamarok: ok.it comes up...but not in the notification area.
<Mamarok> hm, in the system try you mean?
<Mamarok> do you have a system try in your toolbar?
<matt__> Mamarok: exactly...and the option for that is even checked.
<Mamarok> *tray
<matt__> Mamarok: I believe so, the networking app and amarok are there.
<matt__> Mamarok: Yes..I do.
<Mamarok> the loudspeaker icon should show when kmix is running, unless there is no system tray it can show up :)
<matt__> Mamarok: perhaps I'll try logging out and seeing what that does.
<datenritter> ok, now if i go through the files, understanding that there are actually real version numbers (duh), i see that i can only chose the "konqueror"-package, which is 4.1.2. - obviously a kde4-version. on my debian i still have 3.5.9. it's not in the repos. so... i'm lost.
<Mamarok> matt__: no need to log out, just check if it's running
<Mamarok> you can type the following command in the command line:
<Mamarok> ps -Hef
<Mamarok> gives you all the running apps in hierarchical order, if there is no kmix, just restart it
<Mamarok> hm, so much for patience...
<slow-motion> n8
<Mamarok> datenritter: you should read the docs before doing things actually I'd say
<Mamarok> there is a description for changing back to kde 3 for Intrepid
 * Mamarok searches for that description
<datenritter> ok
<Mamarok> oh, and Google is your friend :)
<datenritter> grmbl
<datenritter> years of linux experience and kubuntu throws me back to situatins where i'm told to use google.
<datenritter> GOOGLE!!!!
<datenritter> arrg!
<Mamarok> datenritter: do you red German?
<Mamarok> read
<datenritter> ja
<datenritter> bin deutscher :)
<Mamarok> here is a link then:
<Mamarok> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=233624&s=b34cb75726bf4f5397d864819aaec5bf7c6ba9ea#post233624
<Mamarok> the other forum is currently down with server problems, else you would find the same in ubuntuusers.de
<datenritter> ok, so i just add another repository
<datenritter> that's fine for me
<datenritter> :)
<Mamarok> datenritter: well, where do you thing I get informations to answer questions from? I search for them in the web!
<DaSkreech> datenritter: apt.pearsoncomputing.net
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: just gave him the link to it too, with a warning though not to start kde4 that's needed for
<bdog> my x server does not start after upgrade to 8.10. I need help getting the nvidia drivers working?
 * Mamarok is off to bed, cu folks
<uga> bdog: is it the X server, or the desktop that fails?
<uga> bdog: have you tried something like X :2 and see what happens in the output?
<uga> (and see if the X server starts at alt+f8 or alt+f9)
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: where are the docs for KDE3 for ibex ?
<bdog> i will try
<uga> ctrl+alt+f9 I meant, sorry
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: see the link I just posted earlier
<DaSkreech> datenritter: Sorry I had put that in to send to you over 1/2 hour ago and got a call then forgot to press enter
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Sleep well :)
<bdog> uga: it says: ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. "problem parsing the config file" "error parsing the config file"
<datenritter> DaSkreech: ...
<zer0o> hi too much bass when listening to music, how do i set it the lowest level i can?
<SJr|Nbook> Hello, Hello, Hello, Is anyone here familiar with how Multi-Monitors work in Windows?
<DaSkreech> datenritter: Yes?
<SJr|Nbook> I'd like to have that functionality in Linux
<datenritter> DaSkreech: no comment. (phonecall...)
<DaSkreech> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<SJr|Nbook> Twinview blows, that's not how it works
<DaSkreech> !multihead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead
<DaSkreech> Grr
<bdog> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SJr|Nbook> The only thing Twinview does is make my screen  some stupid rectangle
<DaSkreech> linuxmce: hi!
<bdog> i have been!
<SJr|Nbook> My monitors are not equal sized, in Windows that doesn't matter they maximize properly
<SJr|Nbook> IN linux everything maximizes to both screens which is ridiculous
<uga> bdog: X complains mentioning ubuntu?????
<uga> this is news to me
<SJr|Nbook> Especially when they are different sizes
<uga> bdog: sounds like the xorg.conf config file is broken, but I cannot be sure, given the "ubuntu" message
<uga> bdog: it looks like it's loading the "nv" driver
<uga> and kde4 won't run without the full specced nvidia driver
<bdog> oh
<uga> I found some comments by people claiming that
<SJr|Nbook> I'd like to have multi-monitor support like in Windows, on my notebook I Have a 1280x800 and a 1440x900 monitor. Currently twinview with Nvidia, just resizes X to 2720x900 which is unusable. There is a gap of screen that can't be seen. And maximization is to the screen. I'd like maximization to the current screen only. Ideas?
<uga> bdog: you could try installing the nvidia binary from the nvidia.com website
<bdog> uga: i'm doing that now
<brent_> hello everyone!
<uga> bdog: I never use ubuntu's provided nvidia drivers, so I really don't know how to enable or install them, sorry
<mozzy> kde4 runs with nv driver but no 3d support
<uga> bdog: once you install, you'll see you have an nvidia-xconfig binary
<uga> use it to configure xorg.conf nicely
<brent_> can someone help me?  I would like to put the firefox application on my desktop
<amdpox> brent_, as an icon?
<bdog> ok
<brent_> yes, to launch the app
<amdpox> brent_, applications -> internet -> firefox -> right click -> add launcher to desktop
<brent_> I'm soooo new to kubuntu and linux
<amdpox> oh kubuntu, right,
<xenome> hi my name is bobby and i like to party wooooooooooooooooo
<amdpox> sorry, didn't look at the channel
<brent_> wow, I'll give it a try, thanks!
<amdpox> you should probably be able to drag-and-drop the app from the menu to the desktop
<mozzy> or drag and drop works in kde3
<brent_> I fire the app off every time I try, lol
<mozzy> from main menu
<uga> xenome: we knew *nomes were *iots but didn't expect this much. Thanks for making clear
<amdpox> brent_, are you in kubuntu 8.10?
<brent_> lol, OK that was easy, and I'm feeling foolish!
<brent_> yes 8.10, love it!
<amdpox> :)
<brent_> but am obviously way in the middle of a learning curve!
<uga> mozzy: so does too under kde4, although I'm on 4.2
<brent_> thanks for the advise, much appreciated
<uga> not sure about 4.1
<DaSkreech> uga: compiled from trunk ?
<uga> yes, cmakekde as usual
<uga> I svn upped yesterday night
<bdog> uga: i got the same message
<brent_> What are the popular application for kubuntu?
<uga> bdog: have you tried running nvidia-xconfig?
<uga> bdog: also maybe make sure the ubuntu driver is unloaded first: rmmod nvidia; nvidia-xconfig, let it overwrite xorg.conf, and then X:2
<patan> hola españoles????????????????
<brent_> also, I've seen konqueror crash a few times......nvidia-xconfig worked great for me, I installed the recommended aftermarket drivers 1.77 (I think)
<uga> patan: #kubuntu-es, si mal no recuerdo
<DaSkreech> brent_: plasma
<uga> !es |patan
<ubottu> patan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bdog> uga: yes
<patan> thank you
<brent_> plasma?
<uga> bdog: uhm, that's very strange, I really wish I could help you but dunno how. Is it some new gfx card?
<patan> no tengo buen nivel de ingles, GRACIAS
<uga> de ná =)
<brent_> plasma desktop as a app?  I've got it running, not sure what all to do with it, but it's running!
<DaSkreech> brent_: It is your desktop. If you are seeing a KDE menu then you are running plasma
<brent_> lol, OK gotcha!  I'm sooo green
<bdog> what is x:2
<brent_> and I used NVIDIA driver version 177.8
<uga> bdog: X , not x
<DaSkreech> bdog: It starts X on the 3rd screen
<uga> bdog: it's the binary application name for the X server
<bdog> no screens found
<uga> bdog: that's the problem then
<uga> the driver isn't working somehow
<uga> bdog: no errors before that?
<bdog> rgbPath is not a valid keyword
<uga> aaaah, there you are
<uga> bdog: have you run nvidia-xcfonfig as root?
<uga> (sudo nvidia-xconfig)
<bdog> sudo
<uga> yes
<uga> else it won't be able to overwrite the config file
<bdog> yes
<uga> uhm, it's strange
<uga> bdog: you could try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually
<uga> bdog: and look for the line that contains "rgbPath"
<uga> bdog: sounds like your issue is already known
<uga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/274866
<uga> bdog: comment out the line containing rgbPath
<bdog> ok
<uga> I wonder what's adding that line
<jwaldo> Arrrgh, file sharing is evil\
<uga> bdog: must be a problem with the nvidia tools provided in intrepid (which I never installed myself)
<Sebboh-> ... ubuntu IRC is ... freenode.  Ok, already connected. =P
<starenka> hello. i've just thinking about buying a bigger hdd. what's the easiest way to migrate the whole system?
<starenka> i have a / /home data and swap partition
<bdog> uga: that worked thanks
<uga> congrats
<bdog> this is...different
<CyD_> starenka: you could probably use gparted to move the partitions
<CyD_> starenka: you could also consider just adding the new hd to your existing system
<Devourer> How do I upgrade 8.04 to 8.10?
#kubuntu 2008-11-09
<CyD_> Devourer: basically run adept, get your system up to date, then it will offer to dist-upgrade for you
<Devourer> CyD_, I have updated everything and nothing else happens.
<ToHellWithGA> there is some kind of bug in the way kde interoperability works in regular old gnome ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> it is impossible to configure mouse behavior with the systemsettings application
<CyD_> hmm, !dist-upgrade
<CyD_> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ToHellWithGA> kcontrol used to be able to configure mouse/keyboard/etc. from within gnome for use in kde applications
<ToHellWithGA> is systemsettings the wrong way to go about mouse configuration?
<CyD_> ToHellWithGA: it works ok from within kde here, but i can't comment on doing it from gnome
<ToHellWithGA> systemsettings is really bare in gnome
<ToHellWithGA> something about i18n, something about sound, and two other things that are neither mouse nor keyboard
<starenka> CyD_: heh i just need copy the whole system to bigger hdd and adjust partition sizes (notebook).. will it work out of the box, or there will be problems w/ grup & fstab etc?
<giuseppe_> hi, does anyone know how to find wifi key?
<starenka> (my cdrom is broken... so i cant boot the live cd...)
<jwaldo> "SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine, to enable this module the servers must be installed". Sigh. Why must file sharing NEVER work for me?
<KDesk> I have read about file systems for flash memories, which is a good one that I can use?
<CyD_> starenka: don't quote me, but the hd should end up having the same device name (sda etc) so .. but you'll have to install grub into the mbr on the new drive
<CyD_> starenka: such as grub-install etc etc, should be easy instructions to find
<starenka> ok
<starenka> thx
<CyD_> :D
<CyD_> jwaldo: apt-get install samba
<legodude> what does it mean when du and df don't agree?
<jwaldo> CyD- does Samba work for sharing with Leopard, too?
<CyD_> jwaldo: yes, leopard will recognize smb (windows) shares, which samba is
<legodude> du in root says 14gb used
<jwaldo> awesome, thanks
<legodude> and df says 46gb used :(
<CyD_> :D
<CyD_> KDesk: i have no probs using vfat, ntfs, ext3 on flash drives
<CyD_> KDesk: however i don't know if there are specific ones that would be best
<KDesk> CyD_: Yes, I have read that there a specific ones for  flash memoryies, like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JFFS2
<johannes_> hi how can I check what version of kde im using?
<KDesk> johannes_: In dolphin for example, help, about.
<KDesk> johannes_: or in konqueror, or look in apt or adept for kdebase an look at the version
<johannes_> ah ok thx
<KDesk> :)
<johannes_> i heard there would be a version 4.1.3 but apt-get wont show me one?
<redguard_> 关于开驱动后openoffice,fcitx和networkmanage菜单显示为────，哪位知道怎样解决，显卡nvidia geforce2 mx mx 400
<Devourer> CyD_, it's not working.
<KDesk> johannes_: I have read also, I tihnk in -update repo should be, but it isn't. Maybe it will be in a few fays or maybe not.
<DaSkreech> johannes_: read the kubuntu.org site
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KDesk> DaSkreech: ah, backport...
<johannes_> ah I see backports
<KDesk> I thought it would be in -update, I think it was so planet
<Devourer> CyD_, it's giving me this "ImportError: No module named apt"
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
 * DaSkreech likes top better
<redguard_> thx
<Devourer> Is there a certain version of Python I need to run the Dist-upgrade tool.
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: no just run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Devourer> ActionParsnip, "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<DaSkreech> Devourer: What are you trying ?
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Devourer> ActionParsnip, same result.
<DaSkreech> Devourer: What are you trying to accomplish ?
<Devourer> DaSkreech, upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Devourer
<DaSkreech> !upgrade | Devourer have a read
<ubottu> Devourer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubottu> Devourer have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Devourer> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: you need a different command
<Devourer> I've already read that twice.
<CyD_> :(
<Devourer> CyD_, has also given it to me.
<DaSkreech> Devourer: easiest way I have found is to do the server upgrade
<Devourer> but I'm not a server. :o
<DaSkreech> That seems to work the nicest out of all methods
<DaSkreech> Devourer: The packages don't care
<DaSkreech> They just need to be told to upgrade
<Devourer> So it won't mess anything up?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> LInux rocks :)
<Devourer> Oh. Ok. =]
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: read this
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades
<Devourer> ActionParsnip, I already have. :'(
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: theres a section that reads: Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)
<Devourer> Yeah. :)
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: theres 3 commands to run which will upgrade you
 * ActionParsnip puts away his spoon
<Devourer> haha.
<Devourer> I hope this works...
<jwaldo> hmmmm, Samba is installed and working, but still no luck
<Devourer> Or else I'm just gonna move over to GNOME.
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: whatever suits you best
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: can we see your /etc/samba/smb.conf please
<Devourer> Haha, yeah. Lol.
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: so did you read that bit I pointed you to?
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: and is it working?
<Devourer> ActionParsnip, I'm on the editing part.
<Devourer> It looks like it should work.
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: so you didnt read it then did you?
<Devourer> I did.
<Devourer> I'm on step 3.
<ActionParsnip> then why didnt you see that bit?
<Devourer> What?
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: you said you'd read the post and the solution wasnt there, yet the thing you are currently following is on that same post
<Devourer> ActionParsnip, Well... Mr. specific. I thought the server upgrade applied to server installations not desktop installations, so therefore I believed that did not apply to me and THEREFORE the solution was not there.
<ActionParsnip> the server and desktop systems are pretty much the same, just slightly different kernel nd some packages but its all updated using the same method
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip- noob question, but pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | jwaldo
<ubottu> jwaldo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jwaldo> ah
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: paste text in there, hit paste, then give us the address bar contents
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: so we can view the file
<Devourer> ActionParsnip, it's working now though. :o I think this is the easiest method of them all...
<wesley> is there a real way to check if you contact on msn has blocked you
<Devourer> prometheusUnboun, so annoying with the name changes.
<ActionParsnip> Devourer: indeed
<ActionParsnip> wesley: theres a thing online, its sneaky
<ulfk> hi all, i made a upgrade to 8.10 so far all is working, even the new kde version
<jwaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69410/
<ActionParsnip> wesley: http://www.blockstatus.com/msn/stchecker
<wesley> where? becaudse i want to check if i am blocked
<wesley> does it really work?
<Devourer> Test it to find out I guess.
<jwaldo> Also, it lists my Mac, but I get an error when I try to connect
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: ok, thats a very stock smb.conf
<jwaldo> should be, I haven't changed anything at all
<ActionParsnip> wesley: yeah, it basically fakes being a user and checks status, you may be blocked but randomly generated names arent which is how the thing works
<wesley> It works
<ActionParsnip> wesley: told you
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: then put some data in that file and resart the samba service, folders will appear
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: http://pastebin.com/f612b4131
<wesley> ActionParship its the first one that worls
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: here's mine, look at the bottom lines. Its really that simple to share stuff
<CyD_> jwaldo: ActionParsnip, haven't seen the whole combo but filesharing usually configures fine through the gui as well
<CyD_> right click folder, properties, sharing
<CyD_> in kde at any rate
<CyD_> s/combo/convo
<ActionParsnip> CyD_: if you look at my file, its so simple, plus you can look cool by sshing in, adding a share then restarting samba
<CyD_> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> CyD_: ive always used the conf files, gui is way too slow for me
<jwaldo> I can see the other computer in my workgroup, but when I try to connect I get a "could not connect to host" error
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: did you sudo smbpasswd <your username>
<jwaldo> On which computer?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: the linux one running samba
<wesley> ActionParship now i know for sure that my girlfriend blocked me, and that sucks
<jwaldo> This must be what it was like for me as a new Windows user too many, many years ago. =|
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: you'll learn
<jwaldo> in Terminal, I assume
<wesley> If there was a program that could confrotate her would be nice
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: always in terminal
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: i dont use gui much whih is good in irc as its a text based chat
<zer0o> watch www.zeithgeistmovie.com and join thevenusproject.com
<jwaldo> "sudo: smbpassword: command not found"
<CyD_> is that smbpasswd?
<jwaldo> doh
<zer0o> wrong link... www.zeitgeistmovie.com :D
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: sudo smbpasswd <username>
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: thats the username and password you use to access your samba shares
<jwaldo> ah\
<jwaldo> I already set those through the GUI
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: well yu just set it now in the terminal way
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: try now, add some shares to the smb.conf file (you'll need kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: then run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<jwaldo> shares?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: check my smb.conf out: http://pastebin.com/f612b4131
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: and look at the bottom 20 lines or so, those are my 2 shares i have on my fileserver
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip- The [CDROM] and [Downloads] sections?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: yep
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: its THAT simple
<jwaldo> I assume the bracketed names are files/locations and the stuff under them sets the sharing permissions?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: if you copy my text into yours then modify as required
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: yeah the bracketted name is the name of the share
<bdog> how do I move widgets in kde 4
<ActionParsnip> bdog: drag them
<jwaldo> hmmm, Kate won't let me save the changes
<bdog> they're not movin!
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: did you open it with kdesudo kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bdog> like the app launcher
<ActionParsnip> bdog: you may need to click the lock button on the widget so it becomes unlocked
<jwaldo> saved. Now what?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: the file is owned by root so you need kdesudo kate to run kate as root
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: the file is reread and the new config is now applied
<bdog> ok i had to go to panel settings
<jwaldo> hmmm, same error
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: hmm
<jwaldo> "could not connect to host for smb://spiffy-macbook/"
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: what about if you give the full name, like: //<server name>/<share name>
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: can you ping the system by name?
<jwaldo> How would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: ping spiffy-macbook
<jwaldo> "ping: unknown host spiffy-macbook"
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: thats your problem
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: you cant resolve the name to an IP
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: bad dns
<jwaldo> ah
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: you could put the system on static ip and have an entry in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: or find out why its not resolving
<jwaldo> might be something in the Mac settings
<zir-rt> If I am conected with a wifi and cable network, how can I specify through which conexion the internet should be accessed?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: silly question, is spiffy-macbook turned on? Is it the correct computername?
<ActionParsnip> zir-rt: pull one of the interfaces down
<jwaldo> It's on and the name is right
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: go find out its ip address
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: and double check the host name
<zir-rt> ActionParsnip: could you tell me how? Is that to disconect one?
<wesley> ActionParsnip how good does that msn status checker work
<ActionParsnip> wesley: not sure Ive not had any use of it but i know how it works
<ActionParsnip> zir-rt: sudo ifdown <interface name (eg eth0)>
<jwaldo> Where should In enter its IP address? And where would I find the host name?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: if its a mac i have no idea
<wesley> Can it be tha msn user under Linux are automatic offline ?
<ActionParsnip> wesley: they can appear offline with the client
<wesley> amsn says that she removed me from her contact list
<zir-rt> ActionParsnip: thanks. But with the interface down, if I want to access through the other I have to restore from the down (up?) and down the other?
<ActionParsnip> zir-rt: if you are connected with both it will force traffic through the up interface
<jwaldo> Is the host name the same as computer name?
<ActionParsnip> zir-rt: you can always sudo ifup <if name>
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: yes
<zir-rt> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<jwaldo> ah, then yes, it's correct
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: ok, well if you can use the ip instead
<ActionParsnip> smb://192.168.0.2/ for example
<ActionParsnip> use the ip of spiffy-macbook
<wesley> how can amsn know if a person removed you from there contactlist
<ActionParsnip> wesley: not sure, does it tell you?
<wesley> yeah it does tell me that, and i believe that can be right
<pont> wesley: You would have to have an understanding of the protocal, But you would assume it could tell you because the MSN server tells it, The MSN server may tell it because perhaps it does some peer to peer notification when you are online although that seems abit strange, perhaps thats what it does..
<wesley> if a person is offline you would´nt get there screen name
<ActionParsnip> wesley: it just asks the msn server if they are online as some randomly generated account name, the server sees the user is not blocking this random account so it responds with the situation
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip- no luck with the IP address, but the other computer HAS disappeared from the worgroup list
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: i think your smaba server has issues. id reboot it
<jwaldo> That'd be this computer, right?
<Bearcat> hey folks. I'm running sourcemage linux (yea, i know but we're all together in linux right and i feel like i've exhausted my options) and kde 4.1.3. For some reason when i run kde4 non-phonon apps the sound is blocked. Now i'm not aware of how phonon could actually grip the soundcard. It's just an api and others tell me they don't have this problem. I have a m-audio delta 1010lt card. Any ideas at all?
<Bearcat> this is messing up my mythtv and i have to do a demo on mythtv in a few weeks.
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: yeah, the samba server pc is not in your routers dns list so i'd reboot it
<jwaldo> brb, then
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: maybe you should swich sound server
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: try ALSA
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: alsa is not a sound server. It's a kernel level api and driver system.
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: and it's a problem when i run kde4
<Bearcat> for a brief period last night i considered swithing to Gnome to get past this problem
<lakis1982> do u know how can i uninstall openoffice 3 ???
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: then ditch it for gnome
<Bearcat> to be clear, it's not phonon apps that are blocking the sound server as i can run multiple phonon apps and get sound from them all. It's phonon itself
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: dpkg -l | grep -i office
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: then sudo apt-get --purge remove <whatever>
<lakis1982> on whatever what should i type ?
<jwaldo> It sees the MB again, but still has the host problem
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: well, that would solve the problem, but it's not the solution i'm looking for. That's kind of like buying a new car when your alternator goes bad.
<lakis1982> actionpars ??  what does the first command is for ?
<lakis1982> whats its purpose?
<jwaldo> It doesn't seem to be the router, so it myst be the Mac
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: you are querying your system for office apps, you can then find the package name and uninstall it with apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: hardly, its still ubuntu linux. just a different desktop
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: well you arent resolving the name to an IP so if you can find out its ip address you can circumvent dns
<lakis1982> it turned many results in terminal with this command
<lakis1982> how can i uninstall them all?
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: well right, but i'm comfortable in kde for a number of reasons. Besides, i know others have this working so it must either be a configuration issue or my card itself
<jwaldo> What's the linux terminal command for finding the IP address?
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: true, i cant think of anything to suggest really, sorry. You may have to use it if the time starts pressing. just to get you through your demo
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: ifconfig
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: thanks. They wanted to see KDE too, but if worst comes to worst i might be able to stop phonon or just load up somthing like E17 that looks good.
<emma> If any one has not yet installed firefox, but is thinking of doing so, I suggest you use: sudo aptitude -R install firefox
<emma> That will avoid installing recommended packages by default so hopefully you don't get all the gnome libs.
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip- Works in the Mac terminal, too. Now, where do I put the Mac's IP address?
<emma> You can see what WOULD happen by using the simulate command: sudo aptitude -s install firefox
<Bearcat> thanks for the support ActionParsnip
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: awesome nic by the way. You should have your own  action figure
<lakis1982> how can i uninstall them all?
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: its a harry hill joke
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982: you could awk and grap like crazy, id just type them or copy paste
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: in your file browser type: smb://<ip address>/<share name>
<courtjesterg> WHATS UP NEWBIEE
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: try a little later, someone may be able to help
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: i shall. thanks
<courtjesterg> just installed kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: nice
<courtjesterg> anybody know how i get that invisble desktop back on the desktop lol
<ActionParsnip> invisible desktop?
<Bearcat> ActionParsnip: i think he means the file browser plamoid
<Bearcat> what ever it's called
<courtjesterg> i restart the computer and then it was gone! Yeah when you first start up the system on the desktop it has a window thats invisable and you can add stuff inthere
<courtjesterg> it said desktop onit
<jwaldo> Hooray, it worked! If I can remember which password I need to enter for authentication >_>
<courtjesterg> checked my widgets nah
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: your DNS isnt working
<Bearcat> courtjesterg: add the "Folder view" to your desktop, set that to show the Desktop folder and then enlarge it to fill the desktop space.
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: right click dsktop -> add widget -> folder view
<ActionParsnip> widgets are evil
<courtjesterg> ok thaks new to this irc chat too used it long ago welcome to a new era a free era of development
 * Bearcat wishes kde4 had a good chat program. He's stuck using gaim
<ActionParsnip> Bearcat: pidgin is awesome
<Bearcat> *shrugs* i don't care for it as much
<Dragnslcr> Kopete works fine for me
<Bearcat> Dragnslcr: for irc? Really? What version?
<wesley> Bearcat Kopete >
<wesley> ?
<Dragnslcr> I stopped following Pidgin development after the magically-expanding-textarea episode
<wesley> For IRC i use Konversation
<Dragnslcr> Bearcat- sorry, thought you meant IM
<Dragnslcr> Konversation is good enough for me
<ActionParsnip> i use a whole host of protocols so having a seperate app for irc doesnt make any sense to me
<Dragnslcr> Wish it had event-based scripting, but I'm dealing with it
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip- something on my computer not working. Hardly a new experience =|
<Bearcat> Dragnslcr: no probs. I've been using emacs to do irc. If that not geeky i donno what is!
<jwaldo> must eat, brb
<courtjesterg> no i beleive it said workspace but again no widget
<ActionParsnip> thats all i got then dude. i dont use gui stuff hardly so im no use
<ActionParsnip> you could try a litttle later
<ActionParsnip> or ask in #kde
<lakis1982_> To continue, hit ok and we will try to recover. If you close the application now, we will not do anything and you may try to resolve the problem manually.
<lakis1982_> (If you suspect this is a bug in Adept, please also provide the following exception description in the report).
<lakis1982_> The error was:
<lakis1982_> APT Error. Context:
<lakis1982_>     Running dpkg,
<lakis1982_>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us, plasmoid-weather ],
<lakis1982_>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<lakis1982_>     Error processing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us : subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127.
<lakis1982_> this is what it writes whenever i try to install something on package manager
<courtjesterg> odd this chat room is for the os i am using and nobody knows or remebers when they first started on there desktop?
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982_: sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: how do you mean first started on their desktop?
<lakis1982_> do i have to write these commands everytime ?
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982_: just this once
<lakis1982_> let me try install something with package manager and see what it writes
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982_: can you install with apt-get
<lakis1982_> do you any package that constains many codecs plugins for audio video ?
<lakis1982_> install what?
<lakis1982_> with appt-get
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982_: whatever you want to install
<ActionParsnip> lakis1982_: what are you wanting to install?
<lakis1982_> it gets me the same error everytime
<lakis1982_> nothing specifically .. i just want to see what goes wrong and everytieme i install something in package manager i get error
<Linux_Galore_> anyone know why intrepid would boot up and everything looks fine but i cant get web access, router is fine I have a laptop plugged in
<Linux_Galore_> it was working fine lasy night
<Linux_Galore_> all the system tools are showing its connecting but i cant ping or anything
<Linux_Galore_> in hosts.conf why is the "order hosts,bind" line there, should i disable this
<Linux_Galore_> I dont have bind setup
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: do you have an ip address assigned from dhcp?
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: ifconfig
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: yes it has an ip
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: can you give use a pastebin of your ifconfig output as well as /etc/network/interfaces file (feel free to remove any security in the file)
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: I have no network connection
<Linux_Galore_> see if i can ssh into my laptop
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: can you ping your routers IP?
<mister-tea> can you send suggestions to be included in the sound card troubleshooting guide? If so, how?
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: can you ping www.bmezine.com
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: can you ping 38.99.130.180
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: I can ssh from the desktop (with no web access) to my laptop
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: what about pings to the ip and name i gave?
<Linux_Galore_> hold on let me copy the ifconfig output over first
<jwaldo> Hmmmm, one thing I miss about Windows- problems had a habit of just going away after a while :P
<Linux_Galore_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69443/
<Linux_Galore_> yes i can ping an ip but not do a lookup
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: then dns is failing
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: I think its that extra line in hosts.conf
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: my laptop doesnt have it
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: add one of these IPs to /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: http://theos.in/windows-xp/free-fast-public-dns-server-list/
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: those are public DNS servers
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: that can sort stuff out, only add one or two
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: resolve.conf has the opendns IP same as this laptop
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: well if you can connect via ip but not name then dns is failing
<ActionParsnip> logically
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: now its working, and no I havent edited anything
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: slow assed dhcpd
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: maybe its just a dns burp
<jwaldo> hmm, when I try to directly access my laptop's shared folder, it asks for username and password. Whose username and password do I use?
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: I noticed the bind line disapapeared from /etc/host.conf by itself
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: the one you set with sudo smbpasswd
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: strange
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: yeah, computers dont do thing by themselves unless there is a conflict
<matt__> In KDE4, is there a way to change the time to AM/PM?
<jtechidna> matt__: System Settings -> Regional and Language -> time tab
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: wonder were it got the order hosts,bind  crap from in host.conf
<ActionParsnip> matt__: there doesnt appear to be an option for it in the widget's options
<Linux_Galore_> ActionParsnip: I suspect its a timeout that forced dhcpd to try again
<matt__> ActionParsnip: jtechidna Oh, thanks. Sorta driving me nuts. Other than that, KDE4.1* is solid ;)
<jtechidna> :)
 * mister-tea seems like he might wait awhile to upgrade to 8.10 with all the troubles I've seen
<ActionParsnip> Linux_Galore_: if it happens again, you could restart networking to bup start
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: works 100% here. but all my hardware is 100% linux certified :D
<jwaldo> Odd, the only folder it shows on my laptop apparently doesn't exist
<VicTheHunter> Hello, I can't get compiz Rotate Cube effect to work on KDE.  Would someone please help me for a moment?
<cuznt> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cuznt> try that vic
<ActionParsnip> VicTheHunter: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<VicTheHunter> Thanks. Is #compiz-fusion an irc channel?
<mister-tea> matt__ the short answer is yes I have seen this question answered before but I'm still on 3.5 so I can't tell you how
<mister-tea> there yoou go
<VicTheHunter> I have installed compiz. Also, my screen automatically switches between desktops every time my mouse touches the edge of the screen. How do I disable the auto-screen-switch?
<matt__> mister-tea: It's ok, someone told me.
<VicTheHunter> It's annoying, because I use my keyboard and mouse on my lap.  When the mouse rolls to the edge, the active window is gone.
<VicTheHunter> lap -> that is, my lapdesk.
<mister-tea> ActionParsnip: thanks but I still have a problem with mediamanager and usb sticks is that cured in 8.10 if so I'm there
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: mediamanager?
<mister-tea> yeah when I try to mount usb or digital camera I get mediamanager is not running error I've yet to cure it
<mister-tea> I had it working on 3.5.9 but it came back since 3.5.10
<jwaldo> Apparently I was wrong about being able to connect directly to the laptop- tried the same process with a made-up IP address, same result
<ActionParsnip> ive not heard of that one mister-tea. I just use mount
<mister-tea> well I've read alot about it recently and I still have a few things to try but the wife is pissy about not being able to upload her pictures
<mister-tea> has something to do with kded
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: just mount it with mount and you get a score, ive never heard of mediamanager
<ActionParsnip> although i do have it installed
<mister-tea> well I can't seem to find it either but it prohibits me from any mounting manual or otherwise I got around it before by removing dolphin but as I said it's back
<mister-tea> If I could find it I would try removing it
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: could switch to gnome
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip- you know the terminal command for sending a limited number of pings?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: ping www.aol.com -c 4
<ActionParsnip> example
<jwaldo> cool
<ActionParsnip> man ping ;)
<jwaldo> my laptop does respond when I ping the router-assigned IP address or the regular IP address
<ziroday> I installed the package kubuntu-desktop which installed a whole bunch of kde stuff. Now I want to get rid of all the kde stuff I did removed kubuntu-desktop but it didn't autoremove all the kde stuff. How do I get rid of it all?
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: add your routers ip as a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> !puregnome | ziroday
<ubottu> ziroday: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<ziroday> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip- it's already there
<ziroday> um thats removing a whole load of packages, including wine, liferea, ogmrip, etc...
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: then your router is having issues. id reboot it
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: then edit those out
<jwaldo> brb
<VicTheHunter> Hello, How do I disable all of the messages which say who enters or leaves this irc chat room?
<metbsd> does anyone use webcam and microphone to do web conference with other people here?
<mister-tea> ActionParsnip did you get any of that through the net split?
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: didnt see anything
<mister-tea> I got kicked on the last one
<mister-tea> I was down to 25 people in the room
<mister-tea> ActionParsnip do you know if I need mediamanger at all?
<ActionParsnip> mister-tea: not sure, uninstall it and see what happens, you can always reinstall it
<mister-tea> k I'll try it later when I"m back on that box
<jwaldo_> I think I'll give up on making my LAN play nice together for today
<Pyles17> I need help connecting my wireless internet in kubuntu 8.10
<mister-tea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pyles17> How do I connect wireless internet with an Intel 3945ABG card?
<bazhang> Pyles17, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many entries are there
<Pyles17> 2: eth0 and lo
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: bazhang: http://kerneltrap.org/node/7704
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, mine works :)
<mister-tea> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=934392 discusses the problem
<ActionParsnip> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: laptop or desktop?
<Pyles17> laptop. gateway/mpc tablet
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: is the wifi switched on?
<Pyles17> yes
<Pyles17> it works in windows xp
<jwaldo_> Now when I try to connect to the laptop's IP address, I get a server timeout. Almost improvement-like
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo_: is it the same ip as the system you are connecting to? maybe its dhcp lease expired and it has a new one
<jwaldo_> It's the IP assigned by the router
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo_: check its the right ip
<jwaldo_> ActionParsnip- definitely the right IP
<Pyles17> actionparsnip: the iwlwifi page says the released drivers won't work with kernels 2.6.24 and up. is that a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: maybe, you can use ndiswrapper if you turn up blank
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: which kernel are you running, use uname -a
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: 2.6.27
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: on intrepid
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: That's 8.10 right? I'm a Linux newb
<ActionParsnip> yeah 8.10 = intrepid
<Pyles17> ok. then yes
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: lsb_release -a | grep -i code
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<Pyles17> right
<jwaldo_> Okay, got the direct connection working. The laptop's firewall was blocking the connection
<jwaldo_> brb
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: what does lshw -C network show
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip:
<Pyles17> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Pyles17>        description: Network controller
<Pyles17>        product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<Pyles17>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<Pyles17>        physical id: 0
<Pyles17>        bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0
<Pyles17>        version: 02
<Pyles17>        width: 32 bits
<Pyles17>        clock: 33MHz
<Pyles17>        capabilities: cap_list
<Pyles17>        configuration: latency=0
<mister-tea> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: the other two are ethernet interfaces
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> yeah, unclaimed means no driver
<mister-tea> driver s/b iwl3945
<Pyles17> so it would be this one? iwlwifi-3945-ucode-15.28.1.8.tgz
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: looks good to me
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: madwifi-tools may help
<_2> i have a few UNCLAIMED on this box, don't we all ?
<ActionParsnip> _2: nope, all installed :D
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: what do i do with a .tgz file?
<_2> ActionParsnip really ?    sudo lshw | grep UNCLAIMED   is blank for you ?
 * mister-tea high fives _2
<_2> andy not if you are on windows !  :)
<ActionParsnip> _2: scanning now
<mister-tea> no My ubuntu box downstairs
<ActionParsnip> _2: http://pastebin.com/m544cae8b
<_2> oh ok then   ^5
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: tar zxvf iwlwifi-3945-ucode-15.28.1.8.tgz
<ActionParsnip> _2: is that all groovy?
 * mister-tea has loaded ubuntu back in his play box
<_2> suits me.  i just asked...
<ActionParsnip> _2 :D
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: that extracts the data, then go into the folder it creates and read the readme's etc
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: you may need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> !keys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<courtjesterg> AM THE BOMB I AM THE BOMB
<courtjesterg> i am in heaven
<courtjesterg> look at all this software
<_2> lol courtjesterg
<courtjesterg> i will never have to search for a program again
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: I'll try that. right now it says: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<courtjesterg> hey whats up with this kmail i use gmail is it my enemy? How do i get a kmail
<courtjesterg> do i already have a kmail?
<jwaldo> ActionParsnip: I've emerged victorious. Thanks a million =)
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: you have to be in the same folder as the file
<ActionParsnip> jwaldo: sweet
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: dpkg -l | grep -i kmail
<courtjesterg> ? what???
<courtjesterg> do have a kmail or do i have to sign up for one?
<courtjesterg> or is it just the programs name
<jtechidna> KMail is just the program's name
<Pyles17> courtjesterg: kmail is only a client. It basically brings your email to your computer, it's not actually a mail service
<courtjesterg> ohhh
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: its like outlook express
<courtjesterg> yeah i got it i know  its just like thunderbird and ect....
<ActionParsnip> exactly
<courtjesterg> so how secure is this browser and this email client?
<ActionParsnip> secure in what way?
<jwaldo> Looks like I'll be celebrating my victory by trying to get Amarok to play my iTunes files >_<
<courtjesterg> i mean is there still a high threat to virus or no cause this is written in a different code then windows
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: oh yeah its groovy as windows viri wont touch you
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: so if it's on my desktop, would it be?: tar zxvf home/michael/desktop/iwlwifi-3945-ucode-15.28.1.8.tgz
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: just run it as user and you'll be pretty much ok (linux virii do exist but are very limited and dont do much really due to the user model)
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: desktop has a capital D
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: linux is case sensitive
<Pyles17> that would explain why it didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: you can tab complete stuff, saves bother
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: what?
<ActionParsnip> Pyles17: just like you tab complete my nick, you can tab complete commands, file names and folder names
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: sweet
<ActionParsnip> kills your typing ability
<Pyles17> ActionParsnip: I can see how it would
<courtjesterg> hey what about a firewall i see this guard dog firewall is it good? Should i use it? I do have McAfree and ghost surf dunno if they work for linux but they did for windows
<_2> the firewall is iptables.  yse it's good,   firestarter, guarddog, ufw, and iptables are all ways of configuring iptables.
<gordack> is there anyway to use compiz fusion in kubuntu on vmware ?
<scopecreep> on a related note, how do i use beryl, or what is a good replacement for kde?
<keisangi> hi there, is it possible to have dolphin show folder size on demand ? pretty much like it does for files, but for folder, and on demand only not automaticaly
<keisangi> each time i want to display folder size i have to right click and show folder properties
<keisangi> there's no other way ?
<gordack> Im happy with KDE
<cuznt> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<JontheEchidna> ^that doesn't really help in this situation...
<cuznt> !beryl | scopecreep
<ubottu> scopecreep: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<JontheEchidna> keisangi: I assume that it doesn't calculate folder size since it is much more complicated/resource consuming
<JontheEchidna> depending on how many subfolders a folder has, the computer could be chugging away for quite a while determining the size of the folder and all of it's contents
<keisangi> JontheEchidna: that's why i asked "on demand" :)
<JontheEchidna> right click -> properties :P
 * JontheEchidna kids
<keisangi> like a toolbar button: "display selected folder sizes"
<keisangi> JontheEchidna: :)
<keisangi> is there a place where to submit feature requests ?
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.kde.org is your best bet
<keisangi> ok, i'll have a look, tnx
<JontheEchidna> you can get an automagically filled out report if you go to Help -> report bug in dolphin
 * JontheEchidna goes off to bed
<jwaldo> Anyone remember how you change the highlighting/opening behavior of files?
<mr_clark> HI guys. Did the upgrade to 8.10. Now when I boot up I get "No greeter widget plugin loaded. Check the configuration." How can I fix this?
<linux__> BRAZIL ajuda
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Roey> hello, how do I swap devices?  i.e. I want /dev/video0 <-> /dev/video1...
<Pyles17> I'm trying to put the microcode for a driver in the /lib/firmware folder. cp /home/michael/iwlwifi-3945-ucode-15.28.1.8/iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode /lib/firmware gives the output cp: cannot create regular file `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode': Permission denied. trying to move the file to the /lib/firmware folder yields similar results. what do I do?
<_2> !sudo | Pyles17
<ubottu> Pyles17: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mister-tea> _2 do you know anything about mediamanager?
<_2> no.  sorry.
<kkathman> ok this is getting bad... when I leave my computer on for a long time and it goes into screen saver mode, I come back in a while and its frozen with a really gooffy color pattern on the screen... any ideas??
<faydriss> like fuschia?
<kkathman> cuznt,  nope, its multicolored vertical patterns
<kkathman> freezes the system completely
<kkathman> while I use the system there doesnt seem to be anything wrong
<kkathman> just when its idle for a while
<_2> sure it's frozen and not just display error?   test this next time.    ctrl+alt+f1  then alt+f7
<kkathman> -2 hmm ok... I tried ctl-alt-del  and nothing happened
<kkathman> i'll try the f1 next time
<kkathman> I have a pretty standard intel video card
<Roey> how do I swap devices?  i.e. I want /dev/video0 <-> /dev/video1...
<kkathman> had no problems with Hardy
<zbyszek> hi i have no dsound on kde4 why it might be so?
<kkathman> _2 also when I start my firefox browser I get a sort of mixed up picture too but it quickly rights itself
<kkathman> I am not particularly aware of any video issues on Intel chips
<Kovert> any one have an idea why tvtime launces and then crashes?
<_2> just a guess,  could it be a bug ?
<_2> !bug
<Kovert> _2: no Im the bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cuznt> takes some garlic that'll kill any bug
<Kovert> how do I load a driver on command line "bttv"
<_2> ?    bugs eat garlic too.   are you sure you aren't thinking of umpires ?
<_2> Kovert   sudo modprobe <module_name>
<Kovert> _2 thanks
<_2> oh sorry.  that was vampires,  umpires eat baseballs.   how forgitful of me.
<Ahmuck> i just performed an "upgrade" from 8.04.1 to 8.10 via the upgrade option, and it tanked my system
<_2> fourty two
<ipank> heloo
<ipank> hello all
<ipank> i wanna ask something about kubuntu
<_2> Q. what is the differance between a duck ?
<_2> A. one leg is both the same.
<_2> ask it.
<_2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_2> Q. what do linux users do?
<_2> A. they install software.
<_2> Q. what do ubuntu users do?
<_2> A. they install software upgrades, then they install software....  AGAIN.
<_2> Q. what do windows users do?
<_2> A. point and click and lol
<_2> but only if you'll tell them your  asl on aol
<_2> dr_willis ?    or a sneek peek at a geek ?
<Ahmuck> r u intetionally annoying?
<Ahmuck> s/intentionally
<dr_willis> Hmmm?
<_2> sorry,  forgot to disable that.  it shouldn't do that anymore.
<ipank> i use kate to c programming
<ipank> so why i cant compile it in konsole?
<_2> !b-e | ipank
<ubottu> ipank: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ipank> thanks alot bro
<_2> !thanks | ipank
<ubottu> ipank: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<courtjesterg> hello again
<courtjesterg> hey ok newbeee anyway so i guess disk mamagement and such like defrage your hard drive these programs i have to search for i've seen a program that canshow everything in your system like system devices and such
<courtjesterg> do you all just sit int his room and not say anything ooout of 284 people
<_2> pfft.  courtjesterg  impatient to a fault
 * dr_willis totally missed the whole discussion
 * dr_willis didenent even understand the question.
<Ahmuck> i used to be able to cd /media/cdrom to the mounted cd.  has that chaned in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<dr_willis> I noticed mine is /media/cdrom1 now
<dr_willis> or /media/cdrom0
<dr_willis>  /media/cdrom is normally a link to one of those.. it maybe linked to the wrong one
<_2> !tab | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<_2> i.e.  cd /media/cd<tab>
<_2> maybe two tabs ^
<Ahmuck> oddly when virtual box guest additions gets mounted, and i navigate to /media/cdrom, nothing shows up.  it's as if it's mounted but it isn't
<dr_willis> Hmm.. I always mount that cdrom manually.  Not sure the automount stuff sees those changes
<dr_willis> I got 8.10 in virtualbox right now.. lets see
<_2> how did you mount it ?
<dr_willis> Somthing else i do with virtualbox.. is i mount the guest addations cd.. then i copy the files over to /root/ or whever..  just in case i need to reinstall them easier.
<dr_willis> booting  virtualbox  :)
<_2> Ahmuck you can use the command   "mount"  to see what is mounted where.     as well as   "df"
<dr_willis> "Virtualbox -> Devices -> Install Guest addations' - DID auto mount that cd.. and it did popup  the filemanager window here. and asked to auto-run stuff. :)
<dr_willis> Not that the Autorun Stuff EVER works..
<dr_willis>  it mounted to -->   /media/cdrom0
<Ahmuck> so your seeing files in /media/cdrom0 ?
<dr_willis> Yes. the virtual cd is mounted there...
<dr_willis> ls -l /media   shows ------>
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 2008-10-18 02:30 cdrom -> cdrom0/
<dr_willis> dr-xr-xr-x 4 root root 2.0K 2008-10-23 14:52 cdrom0/
<dr_willis> so /media/cdrom is the same as /media/cdrom0 on this VB insgtall it seems
<Ahmuck> got it.  have to open dolphin to get it to work
<dr_willis> that basicially automounted the cdrom drive for you
<dr_willis> 'mount /media/cdrom'  might of worked also
<dr_willis> You will want to learn how to manually mount the cd some day. :)
<_2> mount device mountpoint
<_2> anyway to ls only files and not symlinks ?
<_2> s/anyway/any way/
<dr_willis> check the ls man pages.. but as far as i know..   hardlinks are identical to the 'file' not sure of a way to  filter out softlinks
<dr_willis> or grep/sed out the lines that begin with a  'l' in  the ls -l output. :)
<_2> yeah a hardlink is the same file errr the "one leg is both the same" joke ^
<_2> well find would work too and prolly easier,  just didn't know if ls could do it.
<Ahmuck> k, dr_willis did you get a resize window after installing guest additions or is this now borked
<Ahmuck> nm, it worked here
<dr_willis> a resize window after install ?
<Ahmuck> kubuntu 8.10 is really slow booting up
<dr_willis> :)
<Ahmuck> why is firefox tied to so many dependancies?
<_2> ls's -L switch is about useless imo
<_2> Ahmuck cause it sux ?
<_2> just a guess
<Ahmuck> kubuntu is really slow
<Ahmuck> 8.10
<Ahmuck> with the same virtual machine memory
<CoJaBo-Eee> Mine is fast
<Ahmuck> whats ur memory size?
<CoJaBo-Eee> 1GB
<Ahmuck> 512
<CoJaBo-Eee> KDE uses quite a bit of memory from what I've heard, upgrading to at least 1GB would probably help.
<_2> oh my.    kde3 will run in 32m   you need more than 512 to run kde4 ???
<_2> ps.  no swap  ^
<CoJaBo-Eee> I don't think so, but it probably help if running many programs.
<CoJaBo-Eee> I have 1GB and it is using about .5GB of swap with lots of things running (including Compiz).
<CoJaBo-Eee> Or I thought it was, it isn't right now...
<CoJaBo-Eee> Nvm, System monitor is screwing up the values lol
<_2> Memory Used/Total Percent: 45/502 MB (8%)
<_2> and no swap.
<_2> ;/
<CoJaBo-Eee> My CPU is running at 1Mhz and 1,600 degrees C o_O
 * mr---t- is back
<dr_willis> I find kde4 sluggish on my laptop with 4gb-ram. :(
<_2> CoJaBo-Eee temp seems just a little high.    ;/
<CoJaBo-Eee> Just a little? :P
<Ahmuck> k, just added firefox, and it does not show up on the menu system
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get the old menu system back?
<Ahmuck> this new one is making me grumpy
<_2> weather forcast for three mile island,  hot (6000°) ; five day outlook,   three days!
<dr_willis> Theres an old-style menu plasmid you can add to the panel.
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<_2> CoJaBo-Eee  just a little high...
<CoJaBo-Eee> I think System Monitor has a bug, I think I'd notice my CPU being that hot :P
<CoJaBo-Eee> Tho it is an Atom, maybe its having a meltdown o_O
<_2> when it dropped on the floor and started a fire there... yeah.
 * _2 pictures cpu burning like white phosporus, streight through the case... desk... floor...
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<_2> ooops, i think it kinda over heated just a little
<courtjesterg> i got a problem and was wondering if there was a work around can anyone see if they can help
<_2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<courtjesterg> i play this game called project vistor i download it fromt he interent it is made in wondows/dos so it is an exe file of which i can't install obvious. So what can i do i paid 6 months subscription for this and there is no source code on the site.
<dr_willis> use wine to run windows type games
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> It may or may not work.
<_2> !winehq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq
<dr_willis> Check the wine app database for details on that specific game
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_2> yeah that   and the channel   #winehq
<Ahmuck> courtjesterg: cedega
<dr_willis> short wine tutorual.. download the exe to the desktop,   from command line  "wine /home/USERNAME/Desktop/Whateveritscalled.exe"
<dr_willis> :)
<courtjesterg> ALSO when i did research on this os kubuntu i know it uses the desktop kde adn ubuntu uses gnome when i install all these adept or look at them i noticcccce some say for gnome are they compatable with kubuntu?
<Ahmuck> wine is good for win98 type of programs.  simple things.  games u want cedega
<dr_willis> courtjesterg,  i mixx and matchkde and gnome apps all the time.
<_2> "wine $HOME/Desktop/*.exe
<_2> "
<dr_willis> wine can run  a great many games now a days.. I dont use cedega at all any more.
<Ahmuck> http://www.cedega.com/
<Ahmuck> dr_willis: really ?
<dr_willis> Ahmuck,  Yes.. wine can run Steam, and WoW. so its getting rather impressive
<dr_willis> Not sure what advancements Cedega has done lately
<courtjesterg> alright let me check on this
<cameri> Hello
<_2> courtjesterg compatable ?    *buntu = *buntu = *buntu
<dr_willis> In fact you really dont hear much about Cedega much these days..   :)
<dr_willis> http://www.projectvisitor.com/
<_2> courtjesterg kubuntu is ubuntu-base + kubuntu-desktop
<courtjesterg> yeah thats the link for projectvistor
<courtjesterg> used to be called 10six back inthe day
<OltreIrc`1517> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<OltreIrc`1517> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<courtjesterg> so kubuntu is built overtop ubuntu so it just adds on to the same format with kde
<OltreIrc`1517> .:::] Ci40 @ Tutti [:::. »BuTT3rF|y sCr|pT«»rEvOLuTiOnZ»v3.1.5«
<OltreIrc`1517> !list
<cameri> wiki.ubuntu-it.org is only in italian?
<_2> cameri that's what -it is for
<dr_willis> courtjesterg,  Kubuntu is ubuntu with kde, instead of gnome.. You can easially install gnome if you want
<cameri> right... I thought it was something like: Do-it kind of thing, see what I mean?
<_2> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<_2> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_2> see what i mean.
<cameri> :P
<dr_willis> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<cameri> yay!
<_2> !el
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<cameri> ok man i got the point
<_2> wait one more.
<_2> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<_2> :)
<mr---t-> show off
<_2> oh.  ok.
 * cameri smashes _2's head against the desk
<cameri> aw..
<isaacj87> does anyone know how to get the nifty sysinfo like in OpenSUSE?
<Ahmuck> i run into a problem where i'm updating several virtual machines and it's downloading the same stuff over and over.  is there a way to create a repository locally for the virtual machines and save bandwidth?
<courtjesterg> HOW THE HELL IS ACHLLES AN ARTIFICAL LIFE SIMILATOR I AM TELLING YOU it looks like a random bunch of box flat models in a movie attacking your screen found int he science section
<Ahmuck> could you guys quit abusing the bot
<courtjesterg> hi bot where youa t
<courtjesterg> bot tell me what is myspace url?
<cameri> come on..
<chrisruls00> I'm having a problem with KDE4 running some apps like konversation and k3b. The drop-down menus are all empty and sometimes text just dissappears on me!
<FisherPrice> how is kde4 going?
<courtjesterg> great i just installed it
<FisherPrice> is it stabilising?
<courtjesterg> so i have no clue
<courtjesterg> first time linux userr but have played with macs and such
<cameri> us, first timers, have much to learn
<courtjesterg> i got the os down already
<cameri> im scared of installing stuff
<cameri> cuz my installation might break
<cameri> =/
<cameri> but anyways i install/uninstall stuff
<courtjesterg> its just something i just don't know about used one os used them all
<courtjesterg> i installed to the harddrive and took my windows xp out
<courtjesterg> even played with vita it was the same basically with a new splash design
<courtjesterg> vista
<FisherPrice> first time linux users now, don't have as much to learn as first timers 5 years ago
<cameri> you are damn right
<courtjesterg> why do i see file managers for download when kubuntu already has one makes no sense to develope an add on
<cameri> courtjesterg, if u dont like the one that kubuntu install, you can try another
<FisherPrice> i remember recompiling redhat kde src rpm's to get mp3 support
<cameri> if you do like it, then great
<cameri> i remember installing red hat, and downloading codecs
<cameri> and i remember i managed to play mp3s :D
<cameri> that was like, 4 yrs ago
<cameri> or something
<courtjesterg> yeah noticed my keyboard is missing functions lol  gotta see about that so is linux code written in c or c++ or is it something different i got a c++ book
<cameri> Has anyone seen the t-shirt that says Got root?
<courtjesterg> just need the compiler
<isaacj87> FisherPrice: Definitely, KDE 4.2 is going to be a great release. KDE 4.1 is pretty soild for me
<courtjesterg> knows a little about functions and loops and rays
<FisherPrice> i hear that.. the next release is having kde4 standard. is it going to be 4.2?
<isaacj87> FisherPrice: The next release of Kubuntu? 8.10 already has KDE 4.1 standard.
<cameri> kde 4.1 has given me problems, i had to re-install like 8 times...
<cameri> and im not joking
<FisherPrice> i hope they work on it a bit more...
<cameri> well, this kubuntu 8.10..
<FisherPrice> for stability
<isaacj87> cameri: Strange, I don't have any problems with KDE 4.1
<isaacj87> I read an article that put it quite nicely...KDE 4.0 was alpha, KDE 4.1 is Beta, KDE 4.2 is RC, KDE 4.3/4.4/4.5 stable releases
<cameri> hmm, does anybody's screen flicker every 10 seconds?
<isaacj87> cameri: yeah, simple fix....just turn off the RANDR service
<courtjesterg> i did in the browser
<cameri> i get a black flash about every 10 secs
<cameri> isaacj87: sure... where is the Service Manager?
<cameri> found it
<courtjesterg> running a geforce3
<isaacj87> cameri: http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/
<cameri> isaacj87: man, thanks a lot, my screen stopped flickering :D
<FisherPrice> how does the compositing in kde4 compare with compiz?
<isaacj87> cameri: It's so annoying right? lol, I'm glad I found a fix
<dr_willis> I tend to disabel them both FisherPrice  :)
<ptl> anyone here uses Intel AGN 4965 with LEAP?
<ptl> Wireless
<courtjesterg> FisherPrice whats for the holidays =)
<isaacj87> FisherPrice: Fairly well. Not nearly has complex as CF, but it can hold its own. Kwin in 4.2 is pretty nice as well...from what I've seen
<ptl> why wlassistant is not on 8.10' repositories? :(
<cameri> isaacj87: +1 karma for you
<ptl> !wlassistant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlassistant
<ptl> :[
<FisherPrice> i like the compositing.. i just like showing the youtube clips for CF to people at work and say "can windows do this?"
<PSiL0> ahh the ati driver won't activate on my fresh install
<FisherPrice> but i do find it usefull at times
<ptl> I did not even try compiz fusion with KDE 4.1.3
<FisherPrice> especially transparent windows
<PSiL0> press the activate button at it just sits there....
<FisherPrice> and zoom
<ptl> I am too scared to try
<ptl> it might blow up everything
<FisherPrice> lol
<ptl> compiz fusion is sort of fragile, what if it conflicts with KDE 4.1 effects?
<isaacj87> One thing I uninstalled on Kubuntu and replaced was that stupid guidance power manager applet. I replaced it with PowerDevil (in the repos) and it's so much nicer.
<PSiL0> i guess my other successful install two days ago was one-off
<SilentDis> hello
<ptl> really, it scares me
<dr_willis> I agree with the first part of tha tstatement  'compiz fusion is sort of fragile'
<ptl> isaacj87: me too!
<dr_willis> :)
<cameri> well, i had to re-install 8 times thanks to enabling All Effects
<PSiL0> :-/
<ptl> isaacj87: but do you have an applet for it?
<dr_willis> cameri,  gee.. seems like it would of been faster to learn how to disable them :)
<isaacj87> ptl: Not for PowerDevil
<ptl> isaacj87: yeah, this is a problem, don't you think?
<isaacj87> ptl: Kind of. I guess if you're in need of quick access to it. But you can always just use KRunner and change what setting you want.
<SilentDis> this answer escapes me.  I have this computer setup and running Kubuntu 8.10.  I have a laptop with Damn Small Linux on it (rather underpowered box).  I'd like to use the laptop as a 'thin client' and have it log into my main computer.  I can ssh in, and spawn x apps without issues (from laptop to desktop), but i'd like it to be easier.  Ideally, it would act as another client screen with it's own keyboard/mouse to this machine.  any suggestions?
<cameri> dr_willis, i thought the problem was something else
<dr_willis> SilentDis,  you can use xdmcp and the X -query stuff to sort of do that.  (well thats how it used tobe done)
<isaacj87> ptl: press alt+f2 and type power profile and you can easily switch. Just set up your profile nicely and it works out pretty well :)
<dr_willis> but it may be easier/better to just forward the single apps you use
<ptl> isaacj87: humm, good tip
<SilentDis> dr_willis: got a howto somewhere?  I know i did this before way back, i just can't remember any of it lol
<cameri> i installed qtcurve, yet i fail to see it in Styles
<dr_willis> XDMCP guides
<cameri> =/
<dr_willis> enable xdmcp on the GDM loginmanager,  and i forget how ya start X  on the client, DSL may be a bit tricky
<PSiL0> anyone?
<isaacj87> ptl: I'm not going to lie though...I like PowerDevil cause it makes that nice little sound when I plug/unplug my laptop :P
<PSiL0> *sigh*
<dr_willis> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<courtjesterg> noticed download a disk manager doesn't work
<dr_willis> sorry PSiL0  i dont use ati.
<dr_willis> welli got a laptop with ati..but it worked. :)
<courtjesterg> it sits in the task bar then closes out noting happens
<isaacj87> PSiL0: you could try Envy
<PSiL0> dr_willis:  Yeah, it worked well two days ago
<dr_willis> there have been some kerel updates.. could of messed somthing up
<dr_willis> try booting an older kernel?
<PSiL0> hmmm could be the case, but I'm using the same liveCD.. although, there could have been updates during the install
<tacosarecool> hello
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Half that xdmcp guide isent needed for them i set it up last.. but that was on a ubuntu to ubuntu box..
<tacosarecool> I have a problem with flash 10
<tacosarecool> It won't work right with my webcam
<dr_willis> its amazinghow often the 2 words 'flash and problem' are used in the same sentance. :)
<tacosarecool> It worked fine during the betas of flash 10
<kkathman> what's the appropriate site to file bug reports for kubuntu/ibex?
<dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kkathman> yhsnc
<kkathman> oops thanx I mean
<cameri> so, how do I disable compiz, is it enough to have it uninstalled?
<dr_willis> dont uninstall it.. :)
<dr_willis> just disable it.
<dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<dr_willis> ive used that tool befor to great success.. :) to enble/disable it.
<sezitas> hi! I just instaled kubuntu 8.04 and upgraded to 8.10 so to kde 4 and kde is extreamly slow I also have compiz and i have to start it manualy every time! I am thinking of going back to ubuntu or tu kubuntu 8.04 what do advice me to do
<cameri> thanks
<cameri> but, why not uninstall it?
<isaacj87> cameri: because if it's not running, then all it's doing is taking up about 30 megs of space
<isaacj87> cameri: what concerns you about keeping it installed?
<dr_willis> Uninstalling it - can cause otehr annoyingissues. :)
<dr_willis> at leat in the past it has.
<tacosarecool> How do I end a process
<cameri> dunno, it's the cause of all my nightmares atm
<tacosarecool> !how to end a process
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacosarecool> !process
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process
<tacosarecool> !proccess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proccess
<cameri> everytime i enable effects, my screen goes blank
<cameri> or black
<dr_willis> tacosarecool,  it may help to just go google :) instead of bot-fishing.. heh
<tacosarecool> !task manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about task manager
<tacosarecool> Ok
<isaacj87> tacosarecool: You can do a "killall <processgoeshere>"
<isaacj87> tacosarecool: in konsole
<dr_willis> tacosarecool,  several ways, kill, xkill,  killall, or other ways
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> xkill is fun!
<cameri> sudo reboot too!
<isaacj87> tacosarecool: you can also just open up the system monitor, right click the process and kill it that way
<dr_willis> Yea - system monitor.. however ya get to that now...
<isaacj87> dr_willis: lol
<dr_willis> Vista makes is so easy! --  alt-ctrl-delete.. :) how Logicalis that eh!
<dr_willis> :)
<isaacj87> tacosarecool: applications->system->system monitor
<cameri> what does ctrl alt backspace actually do?
<isaacj87> cameri: restart X
<cameri> ok
<isaacj87> cameri: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<sezitas> why is kde 4 slower than kde 3???
<PSiL0> damn, i'll just try reinstalling it yet again..
<cameri> isaacj87: thanks
<cameri> hmm, everytime i click an url it opens thunderbird...
<cameri> instead of FF
<PSiL0> envy says that recommended driver is enabled, but it is the ubuntu driver, not fglrx
<isaacj87> cameri: TBH, I don't understand that crap either lol
<sezitas> does anyone know why kde 4 runs slower than kde3??? I'm really anoyed by this
<sezitas> uh... nevermind... I'm switching back to ubuntu 8.04
<PSiL0> same problem as this guy (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975739)
<sezitas> sooo what good did that do to me?
<isaacj87> PSiL0: I would try asking in #ubuntu
<holymoo> sezitas: its not optimized yet
<PSiL0> well, it is with a kubuntu livecd
<isaacj87> PSiL0: Does envy not allow you to install the version it detected for your card/chipset?
<holymoo> or rather all the libraries
<holymoo> kde3 had many years of elbow grease beyhind it
<holymoo> remember kde4 is a whole new framework, pretty well from scratch
<isaacj87> PSiL0: I'm pretty sure you can activate the driver unless you install Kubuntu first.
<isaacj87> can'*
<PSiL0> isaac: Envy recommends the ubuntu driver, not fglrx...
<isaacj87> PSiL0: Can't* damn I can't type today
<holymoo> don't use envy tho
<sezitas> holymoo: ok so the best option would be to go back to 8.04???
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<PSiL0> issac: I installed kubuntu two days ago and my ati card activated without a hitch
<holymoo> once you do removing what you install will be hell
<PSiL0> 8.10
<isaacj87> PSiL0: Yeah, because you installed Kubuntu. You're trying to activate the driver on the LiveCD. I don't think that works
<holymoo> sezitas: what problem are you having specifically? i've gotten banned by retards in #ubuntu again so can't follow up there if you are checking in both
<cameri> hmm im downloading intrepid-backports/main, that doesnt look good
<PSiL0> isaac., I installed kubuntu and then I activated the card from the prompt after login
<sezitas> i'm not in both ....
<PSiL0> worked fine two days ago
<holymoo> sezitas: regardless ... what problem are you trying to solve?
<sezitas> but nevermind I;m gonna go back to ubuntu 8.04
<PSiL0> now, I did the same thing after another fresh install, and the activation button just hangs
<sezitas> easier that way
<sezitas> thanks anyway
<besitzer> hallo
<metellius> other than the fact that gvim doesn't actually run at all with the new gtk-oxygen style stuff, once you disable that, has anyone noticed that gvim drawing performance has become annoyingly slow?
<metellius> (I would turn off compositing now to check if it's because of that, but it crashes my xorg 50% of the times when I do that)
<ptl> FINALLY
<ptl> found some useful dbus stuff
<courtjesterg> i need some irc chat rooms how do i do this?
<ptl> qdbus org.kde.krunner /ScreenSaver Lock
<Cameri> :9
<courtjesterg> 9
<Cameri> these widgets are so limited
<courtjesterg> i need a twenty something chat room
<courtjesterg> ok ok any porn chat?
<Cameri> ...
<courtjesterg> a/s/l
<courtjesterg> 27/m/ny
<bazhang> courtjesterg, no.
<courtjesterg> =(
<bazhang> not on freenode
<courtjesterg> no midnight sex with strangerrs aww come on
<bazhang> courtjesterg, stop
<courtjesterg> fine fine but if you wantme to stop you got to spank me
<courtjesterg> ;)
<bazhang> !coc | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<courtjesterg> ack  i'll play nice ;)
<ptl> 34/m/Brazil
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kkathman> lol
<Cameri> im scared that, if i log off
<Cameri> i mean
<Cameri> reboot
<Cameri> i wnt be able to boot again
<Cameri> O_O
<tacosarecool> I must of denied access to the camera and then I said remember
<Cameri> bye y'all
<Cameri> and thanks!
<arshad> HI ALL
<arshad> CAN ONYONE HELP ME OUT
<arshad> HERE
<arshad> !!!!1111
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1111
<bazhang> arshad, no caps please
<arshad> okay
<arshad> okay
<dr_willis> and it helps to ask an actual question
<dr_willis> :)
<arshad> my sound is tooo low
<arshad> in ubu 8.04
<coreymon77> turn it up?
<bazhang> need more detail
<arshad> unable to locate n config sound card
<dr_willis> sounds like that would be NO sound.. not low sound.
<dig> ya
<kkathman> double click speaker icon and turn up the sliders maybe?
<arshad> there is sound,   am hearing songs.............  but compared to Win xp its very  low
<kkathman> or even click on the mixer and make sure the sliders are all up
<arshad> that is done
<kkathman> i.e. PCM
<arshad> ?
<RurouniJones> Click on the speaker icon in the tray bottom right
<RurouniJones> then when the main slider appears there is a "mixed" button underneath
<coreymon77> goodnight all
<kkathman> thats what I just said :) heh
<RurouniJones> "mixer" button rather
<RurouniJones> click that and you will get another menu
<arshad> its on top right
<RurouniJones> kkathman: I don't think he knows what the mixer menu is
<RurouniJones> since he questions PCM
<arshad> n theres no mixer menu
<kkathman> its pretty obvious when you d/c the speaker :)
<kkathman> but maybe not to some
<arshad> i think i need to change frm default to my Sound card
<arshad> where d i find it
<RurouniJones> You have tow sound cards in your system?
<RurouniJones> two
<arshad> where d i find the mixer menu
<kkathman> still I wouldnt think that would cause "low" volume
<RurouniJones> Me neither, I am humouring
<RurouniJones> Arshad, read what I said
<RurouniJones> click ont eh speaker icon in the tray
<kkathman> lol
<arshad> ok
<RurouniJones> that should pop up a slider
<arshad> carry on rur
<creative> hello, my kubuntu intrepid give black screen(i guess monitor turns off) while i starting to boot the cd, can any1 help me pls
<RurouniJones> under the slider there should be a button marked "Mixer"
<RurouniJones> Click on "mixer"
<kkathman> creative  please explain
<arshad> nope .......
<RurouniJones> Ok, hit ALT+F2
<RurouniJones> then type in "kmix"
<arshad> thats run in terminal
<RurouniJones> no it isn't
<RurouniJones> That is run, not neccessarily in terminal
<creative> kkathman, i downloaded the desktop cd, and if i try to install/boot desktop cd my screen turns off and i dont see anything
<arshad> ok
<RurouniJones> now, alt+F2 then "kmix"
<RurouniJones> A window should popup with a whole bunch of sliders
<arshad> error ----   coulsd not open location
<kkathman> creative, ok, do you know what kind of video card you have in your system?
<arshad> error ----   could not open location
<creative> but i guess boot process are working,
<creative> kkathman, radeon x1600
<arshad> BRB                       Ruroun
<arshad> BRB                       Ruroun
<arshad> BRB                       Ruroun
<arshad> BRB                       Ruroun
<arshad> ok
<arshad> ok
<arshad> ok
<bazhang> arshad, dont repeat
<kkathman> hmm, ok... so you burned the kubuntu CD, then put it in the CD and rebooted?
<creative> kkathman, thats right
<kkathman> creative,  ok, and does anything come up at bootup?
<arshad> ok
<creative> kkathman, yes, the boot options are visible
<arshad> sorry Bazhang
<creative> eg. boot livecd, install, boot from hard disk etc.
<kkathman> creative,  ok, so you see the message that its going to boot grub and all that?
<creative> kkathman, yes
<kkathman> creative,  do you see any "splash" at all ??
<creative> yes, the kubuntu splash for a while in low def.
<creative> res.
<kkathman> creative,  ahh ok, does it switch to a text list of things booting up, or do you just see the splash and then it goes away?
<creative> i see the splash then game over
<creative> i dont see booting text
<kkathman> creative,  then the screen just disappears?
<creative> exactly
<kkathman> creative,  ok.. I think you want to get out of the splash as soon as you see it, then watch the boot messages...try to see where its dying...I imagine there is some difficulty that the install had in configuring your card
<kkathman> creative,  another thing you might try, is re-burning the CD just in case
<creative> kkathman, yeah i thought that too
<creative> kkathman, but i dont understand my card was completely supported in the previous version
<kkathman> I am not 100% sure on the first install through, but it usually takes the lowest common denominator for a video driver, so I might suspect the CD first...its an easy try to eliminate that
<paolo> hi
<creative> kkathman, okay i try that, thanks
<kkathman> creative,  unfortunately, there is a new Xorg out, and older nVidia cards as well as some ATI's aren't supported with their drivers any more
<creative> kkathman, but isnt there a mesa driver for cases like this ?
<kkathman> but I dont think that should have stopped you, it should have defaulted to some basic driver
<kkathman> creative,  should be... i'e for nvidia it uses nv
<kkathman> im not sure on ATI
<creative> :(
<creative> too bad
<creative> okay ill re-burn the cd, thanks, bye
<busfahrer> "Bluetooth is currently broken for Kubuntu Intrepid due to a last minute upgrade of the bluez stack. (Bug 280997)" <-- Can a bug like this only be fixed in a new release, or can it be fixed with a simple apt update like the ones I get in my tray every week? Also, is this bug in Ubuntu as well?
<RurouniJones> It is an apt-get fix
<RurouniJones> I am not sure if it affects ubuntu
<paolo> bye
<niall_> hi all
<niall_> anyone here a CCNA?
<holymoo> nite
<niall_> hi a;;
<ptl> cool
<ptl> just became an ubuntero
<dr_willis> Penguinista!
<Assurbanipal> hi guys... kmix and multimedia buttons don;t seem to work correctly on my lg lw25 pro. anyone with an idea?
<cresco> could someone help me
<bazhang> cresco, need a question
<cresco> im having problems with my atheros wireless device, it dosent find any wireless networks
<cresco> but on windows side it does find it
<bazhang> cresco, which card
<bazhang> ar5007?
<bazhang> cresco, does ifconfig show ath0
<cresco> just a sex
<cresco> no it dosent
<bazhang> cresco, how many entries in ifconfig
<cresco> 2 eth0 and lo
<bazhang> cresco, how did you install the drivers (if you did)
<cresco> i didnt, it showed in the restricted hardware drivers that atheros wireless is ok
<bazhang> cresco, the hardware drivers show enabled and in use? this is for hardy or ibex
<cresco> what u mean with hardy or ibex
<bazhang> cresco, what version of ubuntu
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<cresco> kubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> cresco, and hardware drivers show enabled and in use? try disabling then re-enabling the check box
<cresco> it says that activated and currently in use
<keymone> hi
<keymone> did anybody tried to install kubuntu 8.10 from dvd/cd?
<keymone> i have a read error and i really doubt it's because of bad cd/dvd
<dr_willis> Most of the time  - ive seen it IS because of a bad cd/dvd/burn
<dr_willis> assuming the md5 sums match
<keymone> i've burned 1 cd and 2 dvd's allready
<dr_willis> I normally install from a USB pendrive now
<keymone> same thing on all of them
<dr_willis> Now that ive discovered unetbootin  :) i havent used cd/dvd in the last 10 installs.. heh   http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<keymone> how do i install from flash drive?
<dr_willis> unetbootin makes a 'bootable' flash drive. that works as the live cd does.
<dr_willis> plug it in.. reboot..  boot fromusb drive.. install
<dr_willis> and it seems to install a LOT faster for my systems
<keymone> i doubt i can use unet - i have very tricky internet connection
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dr_willis> unetbootin. just uses the iso file you allready have downloaded.. to gerneate the usb thumbdrive stuff..
<dr_willis> No internet needed other then to get the .iso
<keymone> nice, thanks
<dr_willis> i have not tested out the persistant feature of  8.10 yet.
<dr_willis> i may test it right now.. :) BBL
<costin> hi
<courtjesterg> hello
<courtjesterg> i had to reinstall i screwed the os already lol ;)
<courtjesterg> i installed that wine next thing i know it looked like a desktop so restarted after the wine restart then it showed like a win 95 desktop again then a black screen or maybe it was one of those nivida adepts i installed
<courtjesterg> i couldn't do anything so had to reinstall
<courtjesterg> going to try to just install wine first and see what happens
<Crell> Hi folks.  Does anyone have a recommendation between Cervisia tkcvs, and gvcs for cvs/svn guis?
<kubuntu8> hello!
<kubuntu8> can anyone tell me how to set the presentationmode of okular to fullscreen?
<bjorn_> Hello!
<kubuntu8> hello bjorn
<bjorn_> Can anyone tell me how I get my wireless activated?
<bjorn_> How I identify my card etc.
<bazhang> bjorn_, lspci in terminal if pci card; lsusb if usb card
<bjorn_> lspci did it thanks, : Ralink RT2500
<bazhang> bjorn_, how many entries in ifconfig
<bazhang> should be a ra0 or rausb0
<Crell> How do I enable a bluetooth device (eg, mouse)?  I don't see a BT control panel, and trying to run "kbluetooth" or "bluez" from the alt-f2 dialog doesn't seem to do anything.
<bazhang> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<bjorn_> just eth0 and lo
<Crell> Ahso.
<bjorn_> I know that in gnome you should enable roaming, but can't find it in knetworkmanager
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<pdenapo> Hi, I'm using kde 3.5 on ubuntu hardy. It seems that after upgrading some packages, something changed, and all the files on my home directory are shown as icons on my desktop. I have many files there, so my desktip is now a completly mess. How may I disable this?
<lokai> pdenapo: you didn't upgrade to kde4 did you?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm... files in /home/USER/Desktop have always shown up as icons for me..    I thought KDE4 did NOT show them by default..
<pdenapo> no, I didnt upgrade to kde 4
<Dr_Willis> Oh wait he said HOME directory Not home/Desktop  - Hmm..
<Dr_Willis> i would check to see if Desktop became a link to /home/username or somthing similer.
<pdenapo> it fact my Desktop directory seems to have been deleted
<Dr_Willis> That may be an issue then...
<shreedhar> Wanna **** with me
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<shreedhar> What
<shreedhar> Wanna **** with me
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know how to delete modelines from active xorg sessions or from all via xorg.conf or something?
<Dr_Willis> If they are in the xorg.conf file you can just edit that file.
<Dr_Willis> Not sure how to remove them from a 'running x session'
<Dr_Willis> or if thats even possible
<OxDeadC0de> I put them in there but xorg picks up extra modelines that my lcd doesn't really support, like 800x600@60 and @61hz, but it only properly does 59hz
<anubis> Is the desktop switcher icon a widget? + where do i find it?
<emilsedgh> anubis: its called Pager, right click->add widgets
<OxDeadC0de> so I set up modelines in there so it'd use 59 hz by default instead of 60hz which causes it to draw partially off screen, but I still get it trying to switch to 60hz once in a while while fullscreening wine apps
<anubis> emilsedgh: thx mate
<OxDeadC0de> it really sucks having to load xrandr systray icon or using xrandr from the terminal to get to a proper refresh rate so half my desktop isn't drawing off screen
<Dr_Willis> You using DVI or VGA connection?
<anubis> emilsedgh: mate do u happen to know how to add extra coloms .. can only add extra rows... up to 2... thats it..
<shreedhar> **** Off
<OxDeadC0de> nope just my lcd in my laptop w/ nvidia drivers
<anubis> i need 4 desktops:P
<emilsedgh> anubis: right click on pager->Configure Desktops
<anubis> emilsedgh: mate i feel stupid lol i went into pager settings:P thx a million.
<Dr_Willis> You did try the nvidia-settings tool eh?
<emilsedgh> anubis: np dude :)
<shreedhar> See your girlfriend nude
<OxDeadC0de> yea I'm a power tweaker so anything I can use I have, but I'm missing something obviously :P
<OxDeadC0de> not in the sense that I use drugs tho... in the sense that I'll open up source code and tweak it if I have to ;)
<Dr_Willis> OxDeadC0de:  yes.. ive never heard of anyong having those kind of issues..i wonder if you are not  going about it the wrong way.
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis I dunno, but I'd guess (wild guess) the invertor or something is what actually gives the available modes to xorg when it asks what's available, and it gives it more than my lcd can actually support perhaps to support other lcd models and I got the cheap one? but I need to disable certain refresh rates at certain frequencies, make sure xorg never tries to use them but keeps the "right(tm)" ones
<OxDeadC0de> I'll try google, should have done that first
<Dr_Willis> The whole X autoconfiguring itself - stuff - has caused issues  in many people :)
<OxDeadC0de> since I already setup the modelines for the proper frequencies in xorg.conf, I disabled edid checking with the nvidia driver, maybe this will disable all the other resolutions all together and I can add anymore I want by hand
<waterpie> hi all
<waterpie> a) when i said "upgrade distro", was I notified that i would be forced into kde4, and I don't remember it?
<waterpie> b) how can I go back to kde 3.5?
<Dr_Willis> 2) reinstall
<Dr_Willis> b) reinstall
<Dr_Willis> :)
<shreedhar> By F***ing your sister
<lokai> yeah waterpie: I had the same problem
 * Dr_Willis wonders when the ops will Kick shreedhar
<lokai> waterpie: I had to reinstall from scratch
<shreedhar> When Dr. Willis F***s his mother
<waterpie> when we say "reinstall", we mean reboot, boot with cd, and loose everything (that is not backed up)?
<Dr_Willis> Thats pretty much the definiton of reisntall to me.
<Dr_Willis> :) windows users say 'reformat/reinstall'
<Dr_Willis> or just learn to like kde4. and/or wait for kde3 to get in some PPA repos, or other unofficial repos.
<cuznt> ppa?
<Dr_Willis> Unofficial personal repos
<Dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<waterpie> well, that is not quite a "solution", imnsho
<Dr_Willis> so do whatever you want then.. those are your options.
<waterpie> forcing kde4, without asking, is terrible.
<Tm_T> waterpie: it's not forcing
<Tm_T> waterpie: this information has been available since last spring
<Tm_T> and been mentioned countless times
<Dr_Willis> it was summarized here the other day.. KDE3 is basicially  reaching its end of lifespan..
<waterpie> Tm_T, was i notified while upgrading that i will loose kde3 and will only have kde4?
<Tm_T> waterpie: I believe so, because before upgrading ofcourse you read release notes too?
<waterpie> well, sorry, but "widely available info" obviously didn't include me. imho, that info belongs to the do you really want to upgrade? window
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm looking for a method to sync my Nokia 6110 Navigator (S60, 3rd) with Kontact. opensync-plugin-kdepim is not installable (bug #278747), so opensync isn't an option, apparently...
<Tm_T> waterpie: that window should have link to release notes atleast
<zbyszek> hi can you help me? i have kde4 adn i can hear no sound
<Tm_T> !sound | zbyszek
<ubottu> zbyszek: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tm_T> bah, forget the arts part (:)
<zbyszek> Tm_T im using kde4
<waterpie> Tm_T, sorry, no. There is a huge qualitative diff between a) "release notes", ie: we fixed this, we added that, and b) we will totally change your DE, with no going back
<zbyszek> there are no such an options in settings
<Tm_T> waterpie: it wasn't change for everyone
<waterpie> Tm_T, ok, whatever. From my point of view, I was unaware of it, and I have been hugely disappointed. I'll be looking towards other solutions from now on.
<waterpie> Thanks everyone for your help.
<Tm_T> waterpie: sorry to hear that
<waterpie> bye
<Dr_Willis> THis is Linux - do what you want.
 * Dr_Willis recalls similer ranting when people went from 95 to Xp, to Vista, and OS9 to OS-X .. and.....
<Tm_T> oh well
<Tm_T> why upgrade if don't want new stuff, I wonder
<Dr_Willis> I mean the BIG BIG BIG BIG feature of  Kubuntu 8.10 was the use of KDE4
<Tm_T> yup and finally possibility to do that without wasting time with KDE3 too
<Tm_T> because there's only so much developers
<zeltak> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> and personally.. yes.. i am NOT using kde4 at this time. :P
<edulix> hi, how can I configure KDE$ to switch between desktops with ctrl+tab?
<edulix> s/KDE$/KDE4/
<zeltak> well after pretty much giving up on suspending kubuntu via close lid option...cant find no way to do it in intrepid...does anyone know of a prog that suspends via timer?
<zeltak> thats is automaticlly put the laptop to sleep after X minutes?
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<edulix> re
<pingwin> ыть
<edulix> so, where was I...how can I configure KDE4 to switch between desktops with ctrl+tab?
<edulix> hi afiestas
<courtjesterg> Is there any adept allications that can covert an exe file to dep file?
<courtjesterg> there has to be one somewhere
<lokai> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<courtjesterg> yeah i know about wine i want to covert the files
<courtjesterg> not run a shell of windows
<jaffrain> exit
<courtjesterg> my main board
<courtjesterg> http://global.msi.com.tw/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=133&prod_no=664
<courtjesterg> running two athon xp 2100 chips mod them at the t3 or was it the t4 slit to be duel mp chips while still acting as xp xhips
<johannes__> hi, is there some kind of program that scans my network and shows me all  other pcs integrated into kde 4.1.2? it works with ubuntu windows xp and mac os but when I use dolphin it says there is no local workgroup or a firewall is activated, but i never installed a firewall
<courtjesterg> i am wondering if both cpus are detected
<courtjesterg> so far haven't found a program that can show me they are both there downloaded device manger it shows mp 22000 chip thats it
<courtjesterg> 2200
<znh> Hello
<znh> Im looking for a way to install Amarok 2.0
<shreedhar_> Hi
<znh> I can't compile it myself, too slow computer
<courtjesterg> Is there a site with compatible device drivers to see if i can download also what about my geforece 3 graphics card
<shreedhar_> u contact me via remote desktop
<courtjesterg> can you just use wine and actually download the drivers? hm
<gui92> opa
<gui92> hello
<shreedhar_> Hi
<zbyszek> can you help  me? when im using in kde4 option to eject the cdrom, it goes out and in the same time, closes
<shreedhar_> I can surely help U
<afiestas> iep edulix
<aroth> @zbyszek: I have the same problem on my PC.
<zbyszek> by the szame second question how can i install kde3 in 8.10?
<zbyszek> in kde4 i have no soud, no printer config, problem with dvd drive, problem with network manager
<shreedhar_> What is your host ????????
<johannes__> hi there seems to be a firewall installed on my kubuntu 8.10 install how can I configure it?
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis I followed your advice, used the nvidia tool, it made a new "screen" section with Option         "metamodes", so I disabled my modelines, used that with every entry modified to _60, it works now in compiz, ty, not kwin though it seems to have trouble fullscreening things, oh well
<shreedhar_> Johannes, what is your host name ?
<johannes__> host name?
<shreedhar_> Yeah
<johannes__> the user Im logged in as?
<shreedhar_> No
<johannes__> how can i find out, what my hostnam is?
<johannes__> is it my pcs name?
<shreedhar_> Ok, what is your username on your PC ?
<johannes__> johannes
<shreedhar_> OK wait a sec.
<shreedhar_> did U get a query ?
<johannes__> no
<shreedhar_> Are U using linux ?
<johannes__> yes, kubuntu 8.10
<shreedhar> What is your OS ?
<johannes__> kubuntu 8.10
<johannes__> does anyone know how to configure the preinstalled kubuntu 8.10 firewall?
<OxDeadC0de> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<johannes__> thanks
<johannes__> honestly, someone, who doesnt know how to use irc would have a hard time to find out, why he cant connect to other pcs
<zbyszek> hi can youhelp me with this?
<zbyszek>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-data_7%3a3.5.10-0ubuntu1~intrepid4_all.deb
<zbyszek> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zbyszek> i tried to install kde3
<zbyszek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6065524
<zbyszek> from here
<zbyszek> and after step "install kde3"
<OxDeadC0de> johannes_ maybe you should submit a feature request for a popup dialog when the system is just installed to let the admin know certain details like, about the firewall
<ptl> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<johannes__> this is a really good idea, how can I do this?
<JontheEchidna> zbyszek: those packages are totally unsupported
<ptl> #kubuntu-kde4 forwards to here
<JontheEchidna> I'd talk to the repository's maintainer for support
<ptl> someone should update this "!kde4" definition to use #kubuntu instead of #kubuntu-kde4
<OxDeadC0de> brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Tallken> Guys I need to find out to which source package shall I fill a bug when the bug is in a file which belongs to "linux-libc-dev"... Can you help?
<ccoffey> Does Kubuntu 8.10/kde4 have some sort of compiz effects on by default that I can disable. Just did a fresh install, and the screen randomly flickers at times
<OxDeadC0de> ccoffey: afaik it uses kwin by default which does some compositing, install (via sudo apt-get install) plasmoid-toggle-compositing , switch it off?
<cuznt> dont think so
<Tallken> ccoffey: yes; you can disable desktop effects in preferences; or disable compositing using ALT+SHIFT+F12 ; usually that crashes my desktop the first time I do that, so you've benn warned xD
<Ragol> thanks for the forum post regarding kde3 in intrepid
<ccoffey> OxDeadC0de: Tallken: Ok Thanks guys
<Ragol> I just upgraded my work machine to intrepid and noticed, that kde4 is there *sigh*
<Tm_T> Ragol: what forumpost?
<Ragol> need to check this method at monday
<Ragol> Tm_T: zbyszek posted it a 10 minutes ago
<Tm_T> Ragol: I don't follow forums, can you give exact url please?
<Ragol> Tm_T: 14:50:28 < zbyszek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6065524
<Tm_T> aah
<Ragol> yep
<Tm_T> I missed that one
<Ragol> I don't follow forums either
<Ragol> just have too much else to do to be able to follow every interesting forum :)
<Tm_T> ok, that looks good
<Ash-Fox> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<Tm_T> just remember that all problems caused by 3rd party cannot be supported here so that goes on your own risk
<Ragol> Tm_T: yep, that's true and I really understand that
<Tm_T> good (:
<Ragol> if something will break, I just install it again :)
 * Tm_T remembers the *tix mess
<ccoffey> While I'm asking silly questions. is there anyway to be able to change the behaviour of the icon in the very top left of a window (the one on the title bar). Almost every Desktop I've used allows you to close a window by double clicking it (kde3, cde, windows)? Any preferences for that?
<Ragol> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> Ragol: you don't want to know
<Ragol> okay :)
<Ragol> I do anything so I can use Linux in my work computer, even though my boss doesn't like that very much, he's so microsoft guy, and besides, can't understand how you can administrate windows network from a linux computer ;)
<Tm_T> kids... (;
<Ragol> :)
<zeltak> sleep
<michel_> bbbonjour a tous
<lyhana8> Hi, why do my only scim-panel look ugly ?
<loris_> ciao
<Reaper> Hi, I am using Kubuntu 8.10. But I can't take advantage of any of KDE 4.1 Desktop Effects | 2.4 GHZ p4 Intel. 1 gb rams. My graphics card is an internal one,internal. 100 mb memory. |
<Reaper> Is the graphics card the issue?
<White_Pelican> probably, is it nvidia?
<Reaper> White_Pelican: No, as I said, internal INTEL one.
<Reaper> Heh...most likely I think that's it, but making sure...
<Reaper> probably I need a dual core system processor, with an atleast 256 nVidia? - White_Pelican
 * Aelwyn is away: Ausente por el momento
<White_Pelican> it's my understanding there are issues with old nvidia cards, so there might be with others
<ptl> nvidia nooooooo
<ptl> use ATI
<Reaper> ermm....
<Reaper> alright..
<ptl> :P Just trolling (but I prefer ATI anyway)
<Reaper> But as for the problems I am in atm, it's about my internal graphics card?
<White_Pelican> I learned that the hard way ptl
<Reaper> I mean I can't take advantage of any desktop effect...heh all will run slow.
<Reaper> and lag
<White_Pelican> sounds like the same issue with nvidia
<matt____> I'm having troubles figuring out how to manage panels. I'd like to add one to the bottom of my screen, can't figure out how. Also, can I change the hidth of the panels?
<dr_willis> KDE4 is a bit lacking in panel options..  its slowy gaining features. :)
<matt____> dr_willis: I've realized :) But are any of those possible?
<dr_willis> matt____,  not a clue.. I dont use kde4 much - other then to play with it.
<dr_willis> the panel is some plasmoid so proberly can have a 2nd..
<ptl> matt____: possible yes, easy no. There is not a configuration dialog for that as far as I know.
<Reaper> White_Pelican: uh? I see. Well this is the first time I use KDE, KDE 4.1 was a shock for me, having these MAC OS desktop features, dash boards, a slight vista style. It's probably the best Desktop I've ever worked on.
<matt____> ptl: So would I have to edit a config file somewhere?
<anubis> is there a way to autohide a pannel?
<dr_willis> heh - i recally cant stand OS-X much. :()
<JontheEchidna> anubis: will be in KDE 4.2
<ptl> matt____: not exactly a config file, but the plasmoid definition parameters... something more involved
<dr_willis> I dosent work how 'i' work :)
<anubis> JontheEchidna: what is it atm.. KDE.4.1 right?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<matt____> ptl: Something along the lines of gconf editor for gnome?
<White_Pelican> I'm not tro;;ing but I think the kubuntu team should never have included 4.1x in Intrepid
<anubis> k
<mitsarionas> did anyone have any plasmoids break recently?
<anubis> when is that comin out:P
<White_Pelican> trolling*
<anubis> ?
<Reaper> White_Pelican: so, KDE 4.1 is not very stable yet I can say? or I'm missing something...
<White_Pelican> 4.2 is due out at the end of January
<White_Pelican> no you have it right on the nose Reaper
<Reaper> aha...
<Reaper> I see ;)
 * JontheEchidna finds 4.1 stable
<dr_willis> we should just wait till KDE 6.92.4.1.1/2 comes out!
<Reaper> I just need to try it somewhere better.
<White_Pelican> dr_willis, huh?
 * dr_willis waits for service pack 1 for KDE 4
 * White_Pelican would like to try kde 4.1.3 but kubuntu says no because I choose to stick to hardy
<ptl> matt____: not exactly... something between a programming header and config files, not easy to explain, better wait to kde 4.2 to do that :)
<ptl> White_Pelican: it was good for some, not so good for others, I think. To me, it was awesome.
<matt____> ptl: What's the release schedule for that?
<ptl> matt____: January, I think, but I don't know the release schedule for Kubuntu. It will surely be in Kubuntu 9.04, though.
<matt____> ptl: Ok. But won't we be able to apt-get upgrade for it?
<mitsarionas> ptl: are all your plasmoids functioning properly after your 4.1.3 upgrade?
<matt____> Has anyone tried amarok beta?
<ptl> matt____: sure you will
<matt____> ptl: cool.
<White_Pelican> ptl, since I have an old nvidia card, (it's considered legacy), using kde 4 requires me to throw software to hardware by having to buy a new video card
<ptl> mitsarionas: I don't use that many plasmoids, and the only one I use outside the panel is QuickAccess.
<ptl> mitsarionas: but yet, they work perfectly. Shouldn't they?
<ptl> White_Pelican: not KDE4's fault, blame nvidia for that, I know the story
<mitsarionas> ptl: dunno... notes and show desktop broke for me
<White_Pelican> I know, ptl
<White_Pelican> but it makes me SOL
<mitsarionas> just right after the 4.1.3 upgrade (i think)
<ptl> I never use notes, I prefer notecase anyway (I don't use kbasket because where I work I need to export branches to people who use windows)
<ptl> let me try show desktop
<ptl> it's on my panel
<ptl> Works.
<mitsarionas> thanx
<ptl> On the other hand
<mitsarionas> so  it wasn't this upgrade...
<ptl> I don't have that default plasmoid which shows the desktop on the screen
<ptl> I don't even notice when it disappear
<ptl> one day it was there. The other, it wasn't.
<ptl> but it's weird anyway
<mitsarionas> !
<ptl> That's why I added QuickAccess.
<mitsarionas> quickaccess broken too here :(
<ptl> really? What happens when you run it?
<mitsarionas> uh, nevermind, it's working :)
<martijn> which tool are you using for translating kde in intrepid ibex?
<courtjesterg> Question due i actually have my video graphics working this i am wondering tryed playing a movie in dragon player but comes up no media loaded also saw the nvida x.org binary download should i download this?
<martijn> i ask because kbabel does not seem to be in the repository anymore
<mitsarionas> it's just that it appeared as a black circle, like the broken plasmoids
<mitsarionas> (which are black and only have "remove unknown applet" on their context menu
<courtjesterg> Question due i actually have my video graphics working this i am wondering tryed playing a movie in dragon player but comes up no media loaded also saw the nvida x.org binary download should i download this?
<courtjesterg> or is it default
<courtjesterg> software not hardware graphics
<martijn> anyone?
<courtjesterg> anyone? yeah can people actually read this? =)
<anubis> I hate people with red names.. doesn't alow me to scan through the chat log to find if anyone spoke to me:P
<ptl> courtjesterg: it's probably a thing with codecs, try to add the medibuntu repository... follow some guides on the internet for that
<courtjesterg> thks
<mitsarionas> has anyone noticed weird behavior when right clicking links on firefox?
<Ash-Fox> Hello, I've been following different howtos on openvpn.net, specifically, http://openvpn.net/static.html and http://openvpn.net/howto.html#redirect - I've followed the directions stated, but for some reason, the default gateway on the client won't set to the IP address of the server on the VPN.
<Ash-Fox> These are the configs I'm using http://pastebin.com/d7b1d3362 - Can anyone advise me?
<lakis1982> can someone help me?? everytime i try to install something on package manager i get error: ... what should i do ???
<lakis1982> APT Error. Context:
<lakis1982>     Running dpkg,
<lakis1982>     [ /usr/bin/dpkg, --status-fd, 3, --configure, openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us ],
<lakis1982>     Sup-process returned error code 1,
<lakis1982>     Error processing openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us : subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127.
<xie> ni hao
<metellius> ni hao ku ai!
<desu> lakis1982: there seems to be some problem with the package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.... it hasn't been installed correctly... and there's something preventing it from installing correctly...
<lakis1982> and what can i do now ?
<desu> lakis1982: you can remove it by doing sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us
<desu> though i'd suggest trying to find out what's preventing it from installing instead....
<placsin> hello all, anyone here knows how to remove programs from autostart in kubuntu 8.10?? I need to remove KnetworkManager
<lakis1982> i tried this but it gives the same rror
<desu> lakis1982: paste the entire output on rafb.net/paste
<desu> the entire output of `sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us', that is...
<Dragnslcr> placsin- System Settings -> Advanced -> Autostart
<lakis1982> i psted it
<lakis1982> so ?
<lakis1982> i pasted it
<desu> post the link here...
<desu> the link to the paste, that is...
<lakis1982> http://rafb.net/p/0lHmGi77.html
<desu> ....
<placsin> hey, how I can stop KnetworkManager to loading every time I'm logging on??(Network configured manually through /etc/network/interfaces)
<lakis1982> http://rafb.net/p/mA4lih53.html
<placsin> *from loading
<mitsarionas> ptl: here? could you pastebin me a list of your installed packages?
<matt____> How could I go about installing the amarok beta?
<mitsarionas> i think there are some repos listed on kubuntu.org
<matt____> mitsarionas: me?
<mitsarionas> yeah
<matt____> mitsarionas: Looking.
<matt____> mitsarionas: Wouldn't know where they are would you?
<lakis1982> desu?
<desu> lakis1982: hmm... it seems that a script required by the post-remove and post-install scripts of the package is missing....
<emma> placsin: not sure but out of curiosity when you go to system settings > advanced > autostart is it listed in there?
<lakis1982> and how can i find it ?
<mitsarionas> matt____: http://www.kubuntu.org/amarok2-beta2
<dig> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<matt____> mitsarionas: What about beta3?
<placsin> emma: no, there is only script called "gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh"
<matt____> mitsarionas:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<emma> placsin: yeah mine too. I thought maybe it would be in there.
<desu> lakis1982: try doing a reinstall of the package that provides update-openoffice-dicts
<mitsarionas> yeah, just saw... no repo there though... hopefully they updated the packages on the repo listed on the beta2 news page
<mitsarionas> or they're gonna do it soon
<matt____> mitsarionas: I believe...if you check backports and unsupported, it'll updated automatically.
<hans_solo> hi there! i´m a kubuntu and linux noob and i accidently removed my network manager. i downloaded the knetworkmanager on my windows-pc and transferred it via usb-stick to my kubuntu-laptop. but how can i install it?#
<lakis1982> and how can i reiinstall this package
<lakis1982> im newbie
<killerbyte> hello everybody
<placsin> hm... its idea... I will just remove the packet xD
<mitsarionas> matt____: amarok 2 beta? i don't think it's on the official repos, not even backports...
<placsin> *package
<matt____> mitsarionas: Could be completely wrong and mislead, but that's how I took something I've read here.
<fawzi> hello everyone
<fawzi> i've got  a big problem
<matt____> mitsarionas: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-beta-3 There we go.
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me can you use the gui in kde to set internal disk file systems to automount?
<fawzi> can every one help me please
<lakis1982> desu?
<killerbyte> fawzi, whats ur problem?
<desu> lakis1982: try this: `sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation.postrm.tmp' and then `sudo apt-get install dictionaries-common'
<hans_solo> anyone read my problem and is willing to help?
<desu> lakis1982: after that is finished, do `sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation.postrm.tmp'
<emma> placsin: There's something in /etc/xdg/autostart/ that looks relevant
<dr_willis> hans_solo,  assuming you got the package you need..  just double click in it..
<mitsarionas> matt____: did they just change this page? i could swear i i looked 5' ago this page and it didn't have the ppa link
<dr_willis> hans_solo,  or 'sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<reggy> hi does any one knows how to install update bluez to seen in adept
<killerbyte> hans_solo, what format is package you have?
<reggy> ????
<reggy> thanks
<matt____> mitsarionas: I don't know. ;)
<dr_willis> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<developerNewbie> can someone help me find out whats wrong with my audio. I used to have sound on my kubuntu 8.10 but not there is no sound and kmix is not starting when I log in like it used to.
<matt____> mitsarionas: I would have had to have seen it 5'
<dr_willis> Hmm.. thats not it..
<hans_solo> its a .gz file
<mitsarionas> matt____: anyway, cool :D
<dr_willis> theres some sort of bug/breakage in bluetooth and kde4. the bot has some factoid on th topic
<dr_willis> hans_solo,  what exactly did you download then?
<lakis1982> mv: cannot stat `/var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation.postrm': No such file or directory
<lakis1982> desu that it gives me in command
<hans_solo> knetworkmanager
<matt____> mitsarionas: I supposed it is amarok-kde4 isn't it?
<dr_willis> hans_solo,  if its a ubuntu package.. it sould be .deb not .tar.gz
<matt____> mitsarionas: Installs alongside stable I should think.
<killerbyte> please can somebody tell me can you use the gui in kde to set internal disk file systems to automount?
<mitsarionas> matt____: yeah that's it
<desu> lakis1982: err, i mean `sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.postrm.tmp' and then `sudo apt-get install dictionaries-common'
<placsin> bye all here, emma thx for help )
<dr_willis> killerbyte,  i normally just edit the fstab.. its not hard to learn.  There is some gui tool.. but i dont rember where/what its called.
<dr_willis> killerbyte,  what format of filesystem?
<matt____> mitsarionas: Looks neat, any word on stability?
<killerbyte> dr_willis, just fat32 and ext3
<lakis1982> something did
<lakis1982> wanna paste it ?
<lakis1982> plese check it
<reggy> i already try to install bluez util in kubuntu 8.10 using apt-get but always fail
<mitsarionas> matt___i've only tried it just a little, no problems thus far
<dr_willis> killerbyte,    shouldent be too hard to  figure out the proper fstab entry.  these are both internal hard drives correct?
<lakis1982> http://rafb.net/p/bFKU0v70.html
<mitsarionas> uh, could someone who upgraded to kde 4.1.3 pastebin me his installed packages?
<reggy> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<DeviantPeer> Hi all. I'm trying Kubuntu 8.10 on an old computer with a old ATI AIW (7200) but the screen colors are all scrambled. Anyone has any idea how to solve this?
<developerNewbie> can someone help me find out whats wrong with my audio. I used to have sound on my kubuntu 8.10 but not there is no sound and kmix is not starting when I log in like it used to.
<developerNewbie> any commands I can try to see whats wrong?
<desu> lakis1982: if you need openoffice.org-hyphentaion-us-en, you can reinstall it by doing 'sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-hyphentaion-en-us'... however, it should not prevent any other packages from being installed now...
<killerbyte> dr_willis, yes file systems on internal hdd partitions
<desu> developerNewbie: did you modify anything related to the sound card?
<lakis1982> should i try install something with package manager and see if everything installs ok ?
<developerNewbie> nope
<desu> lakis1982: you already did... dictionaries-common is what you installed...
<lakis1982> a ha ok
<emma> mitsarionas: I'm in kubuntu 4.1.2. I did not know there was a 4.1.3 in kubuntu.
<arshad> Hi all
<desu> developerNewbie: try running `alsamixer'
<lakis1982> and now ,, how can i install openoffice 3 ... or if i install it it will give me errors again ?
<mitsarionas> emma: it's on backports i think
<arshad> a small hitch in installing KDE over Ubu i.e Gnome
<killerbyte> dr_willis, ok thank you
<killerbyte> bye
<desu> lakis1982: there's a howto on installing oo.o 3  somewhere on the internet, iirc... try googling...
<emma> Won't they  update to 4.1.3 with the updates/
<arshad> Hello
<arshad> can nayone sove this
<arshad> ????
<developerNewbie> desu, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<arshad> can nayone solve this
<mitsarionas> dunno... maybe sometime later
<lakis1982> ok
<lakis1982> thank you very much
<desu> developerNewbie: try checking if the sound card is plugged in properly?
<lakis1982> can i ask something last
<developerNewbie> desu, its a laptop and It works in windows
<desu> hmm...
<lakis1982> how can isee what sound engine do i use on my system sound ... ?
<desu> developerNewbie: then i have no idea...
<lakis1982> and which engine should i use for best?
<arshad> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<arshad>   python-qt4-dbus libpoppler3 libpoppler-qt2 libsearchclient0
<arshad>   libstrigihtmlgui0 strigi-daemon
<arshad> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? n
<arshad> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<arshad> root@arshad-desktop:/home/arshad#
<arshad> ?
<emma> arshad: you may want to use the !pastebin if you have many lines to paste.
<arshad> this is the pron in terminal
<dr_willis> or trim down the error report lines. :)
<desu> did someone say... pr0n?
<dr_willis> or both!
<mitsarionas> could anyone pastebin me the output of his dpkg -l|awk '{print $2}'    ?
<arshad> sorry prob
<emma> mitsarionas: or her.
<mitsarionas> :) or her
<dr_willis> i would do a  update, upgrade, then try to install them again  arshad
<desu> lakis1982: it shouldn't matter unless you're getting bad sound quality...
<arshad> ok
<arshad> with update mgr first??
<arshad> dr_wills
<lakis1982> that why i am asking
<lakis1982> because it sounds a little weird
<arshad> actually i had formatted my drive n removed ubuntu
<arshad> than reinstalled
<lakis1982> when i have the volume down i can hear a small noise coming out from my rear speakers or my 5.1 surround system
<arshad> should that b the prob,,,,,   what d i do
<emma> mitsarionas: here you go -- http://club-ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4e1e5091
<lakis1982> that happens if i have in kmix the pcm option very loud
<desu> lakis1982: is that noise present even in windows?
<mitsarionas> emma: thanx :)
<lakis1982> no
<emma> you're welcome :)
<lakis1982> not in windows
<emma> I have 4.1.2 though.
<desu> if you have it very loud, of course you'll have some noise coming from the speakers... but it shouldn't happen on low volume
<lakis1982> ok
<lakis1982> and how do i check my sound engine
<desu> lakis1982: what sound card are you using?
<arshad> Dr_Willis
<arshad> ??
<arshad> ??
<lakis1982> is it alsa , pulseaudio or something else?
<arshad> ?
<desu> the problem is not sound engine... i think it might be the drivers...
<lakis1982> soundblaste 5.1
<dr_willis> hmmmm?
<lakis1982> creative 5.1 soundblaster live bulk
<dr_willis> gnome uses pulse, kde uses just alsa by default i think
<emma> Yes I don't think pulse is in kubuntu hardy. Not sure if it is in intrepid.
<emma> Definitely not turned on if it is.
<lakis1982> ok
<desu> kde uses the phonon engine, iirc...
<dr_willis> Gotta love the creative names...
<reggy> kdebluetooth dont work ??? help
<dr_willis> reggy,  yep. its a known issue it seems.
<keymone> i tried to make bootable flash drive with unetbootin
<keymone> but it still requires internet connection
<keymone> although i have full dvd iso downloaded
<desu> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<desu> hmm.... anywhjere i can find out more about the bluetooth issue?
<dr_willis> requires for what exactly keymone ?
<desu> *anywhere
<reggy> it's there another apps beside kdebluetooth that work in kubuntu 8.10
<dr_willis> The bot had some info/factoid on the kde bluetooth issue.. but i dont rember it called..
<dr_willis> somthing got updated at the last moment and aprently broke somthing else. :(
<ujjal> can i know how to connect gtalk through  knverstion
<desu> reggy: it works percetly through gnome's bluetooth applet... you can install it via apt
<ujjal> konverstion
<reggy> thanks
<keymone> dr_willis: requires to specify mirror and tries to install from internet
<desu> ujjal: select jabber as the protocl
<johnficca> some of the system tray icons look vary bad is there a fix for this ???
<desu> johnficca: install a different icon set :P
<ujjal> thanks desu let me try
<dr_willis> keymone,  never noticed to be honest with ya..  It wouldent make much sence that it requires a network connection..   it would make sence it tries to get latest updates..
<johnficca> desu: there is no diferants when I change them
<courtjesterg> ok i installed wine when i went to go click on the .exe file i came to a blank black screen then restarted notice now themusic at start up cuts out and the screen sometimes have a black glitch every so often
<keymone> dr_willis: well it's in installation procedure.. there are few options - default, help, install, console install, expert install and expert console install
<desu> johnficca: as in, the icons still remain the same or the icons change but quality remains same?
<johnficca> yeah the quality is bad
<dr_willis> keymone,  what was this on? I dont rember seeing those options.. alt-cd? desktop cd?
<courtjesterg> ok i installed wine when i went to go click on the .exe file i came to a blank black screen then restarted notice now themusic at start up cuts out and the screen sometimes have a black glitch every so often
<mitsarionas> emma: success!  i'd been missing kdeplasma-addons for some reason... thanx :)
<keymone> dr_willis: in unetbootin i selected this iso: kubuntu-8.10-dvd-i386.iso and told it to write to usb flash drive
<courtjesterg> still can't run the exe file with out coming to that black screen
<emma> mitsarionas: oh that's great :)
<Kovert> is there a place for xawtv help?
<dr_willis> dvd? Hmm.. i never used the dvd only the desktop cd/alternative cd./.
<arshad> Dr_Wills can u PLzz reaeat the solution
<dr_willis> Testing out the Usb-startupdisk feature of  8.10 now. :) it has persistant change feature. :)
<dr_willis> arshad,  what was the question? i forget.
<arshad> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<courtjesterg> ok i installed wine when i went to go click on the .exe file i came to a blank black screen then restarted notice now themusic at start up cuts out and the screen sometimes have a black glitch every so often
<arshad>   python-qt4-dbus libpoppler3 libpoppler-qt2 libsearchclient0
<arshad>   libstrigihtmlgui0 strigi-daemon
<arshad> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? n
<arshad> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<arshad> root@arshad-desktop:/home/arshad#
<courtjesterg> still can't run the exe file with out coming to that black screen
<dr_willis> arshad,  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade..  and try again.. or  golly.. just hit Y instead of N. :)
<Kovert> lol
<courtjesterg> they should have a webpage where everyone can say these files must be loaded with different options with this os
<arshad> what after    sudo apt-get update "..................."
<Kovert> courtjesterg: there is.....
<Kovert> somewhere
<arshad> what after    sudo apt-get update kubuntu-desktop
<Kovert> :-)
<arshad> what after    sudo apt-get update "..................."
<arshad> what after    sudo apt-get update kubuntu-desktop
<courtjesterg> what is sudo apt?
<Kaya_Saouka> If I upgraded to kubuntu from ubuntu using apt-get install kde-desktop, is it possible to go back to just ubuntu by simply typing apt-get purge kde-desktop, or will it just corrupt everything?
<dr_willis> apt-get basics...
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kovert> what are people using to watch tv on there computers software wise?
<andy__> howdy
<dr_willis> Kovert,  i used to use MythTV :)
<Kovert> tvtime was a bust
<emma> Kovert: I try to watch cspan when i can.
<desu> Kaya_Saouka: it should not touch anything else.... also, you can still go back by selecting gnome at the login screen :P
 * andy__ is away: Gone away for now
<Kovert> dr_willis: used to?
<courtjesterg> i am using kubuntu
 * andy__ is back.
<dr_willis> Kovert,  i dont have cable any more.. so no need.
<Kovert> dr_willis: did you like it?
<arshad> hope i wont hav a prob with unauthenticated prog
<arshad> root@arshad-desktop:/home/arshad# sudo apt-get upgrade
<arshad> Reading package lists... Done
<arshad> Building dependency tree
<arshad> Reading state information... Done
<arshad> The following packages have been kept back:
<Kaya_Saouka> Desu: I realise I can go back by using that, but it appears to have changed the connection manager to Knetworkmanager on Gnome aswell as KDE, so when I get rid of it, will it change back automatically, or will I need to download the standard manager for gnome again?
<arshad>   poppler-utils
<arshad> The following packages will be upgraded:
<arshad>   libqt4-core
<dr_willis> Kovert,  it does a very good job.. it can even record/zap comercials/convert to avi automatically :)
<bazhang> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arshad> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<arshad> Need to get 7482B of archives.
<developerNewbie> I am trying to use module-assistant but I get an error saying that I am not root. I didnt used to get this problem, how do I make myself root?
<arshad> After this operation, 5779kB disk space will be freed.
<arshad> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<arshad> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<dr_willis> arshad,   some day you REALLY NEED TO LEARN to stop flooding...
<arshad>   libqt4-core
<arshad> Install these packages without verification [y/N]? n
<arshad> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<arshad> root@arshad-desktop:/home/arshad#
<arshad> sorry for  along msg
<arshad> does unauthenticated package does any harm to my sys
<arshad> Dr_Wills
<bazhang> arshad, paste.ubuntu.com
<arshad> oh am sorry
<desu> Kaya_Saouka: it's still there... so you should not have to download it again...
<dr_willis> proberly not.
<dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> arshad, dont paste that here
<emma> developerNewbie: try su ?
<dr_willis> it means your gpg or whatever key is proberly out of date.
<dr_willis> or its some unofficial repo.
<lakis1982> do u know superkaramba ??
<arshad> :-(
<desu> Kaya_Saouka: however, i dont know how easy/difficult switching between the network management GUIs will be...
<dr_willis> its just a warning...
<lakis1982> i try to install it folowing everyinstruction and it cant install .....
<DreadKnight> hello; anyone having expecience with sound recording from microphone in intrepid? like what settings and software i should make.. ?
<lakis1982> is there an easiest way ?
<Kaya_Saouka> desu: I have everything backed up, so I guess I'll just try and see what happens..
<bazhang> lakis1982, get it from repos
<Kaya_Saouka> Thanks
<dr_willis> with kde4 isent superkaramba a little - unneeded. :)
<bazhang> !info superkaramba
<ubottu> superkaramba (source: kdeutils): SuperKaramba theme support for the KDE 4 Plasma desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 382 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<developerNewbie> emma, su: authentication failure
<cense5> hello, i have a mouse problem, cannot klick two mousebuttons at same time... any idea
<bazhang> developerNewbie, dont use su
<Kovert> myth-tv going im .. still no katapult for 8.1?
<bazhang> developerNewbie, use sudo
<DreadKnight> Kovert: there will be something called quick-sand soon, much better :P
<DreadKnight> Kovert: will be based on krunner.
<estan> anyone had this problem with fixed width fonts in firefox after upgrading to intrepid; http://dose.se/fixed.png ?
<developerNewbie> Thanks
<estan> nvidia issue?
<lakis1982> it cant find it
<lakis1982> do i need to add some repos?
<desu> cense5: if you're trying to click left and right mouse buttons together, it'lkl result in middle click
<bazhang> lakis1982, what command did you use
 * DreadKnight ~ how can i record sound?
 * desu ~ use a sound recorder
<lakis1982> m
<lakis1982> tar zxvf superkaramba-0.39.tar.gz
<lakis1982> cd superkaramba-0.39
<lakis1982> ./configure
<lakis1982> make
<lakis1982> sudo makeinstall
<bazhang> lakis1982, no
<lakis1982> this commands
<desu> lakis1982: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<bazhang> lakis1982, get from repos
<estan> hm. changing to FreeMono in firefox helped. weird.
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<cense5> @desu how can i turn this off
<courtjesterg> what the heck does packages have to do with my problem and the since that some adept need to be isntalled for specific user needs when we have no idea which ones they are for our purpose or need!
<developerNewbie> how can I log in as root?
<DreadKnight> cense5: you twitter maniac! :D
<bazhang> developerNewbie, you dont want to
<bazhang> developerNewbie, that is a very bad idea
<Kovert> thanks on the katapult replacement
<cense5> ???
<courtjesterg> i am getting a black screen when using wine with an .exe program i want to use
<DreadKnight> Kovert: np
<bazhang> courtjesterg, check the appdb if that will work
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DreadKnight> !record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record
<DreadKnight> !sound record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound record
<bazhang> courtjesterg, wine help in #winehq
<DreadKnight> !audio recording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio recording
<DreadKnight> heh
<Kovert> DreadKnight: audacity
<Kovert> check my spelling
<bazhang> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 3155 kB, installed size 9188 kB
<DreadKnight> Kovert: i am trying it atm but can't seem to configure it the right way... any help? :P
<DreadKnight> like the input  /  output devices..
<estan> hm. can i turn off the automatic generation of <a> links for a single URL?
<DreadKnight> i am a big noob xD
<Kovert> DreadKnight: Dont understand your question
<cense5> twitter maniac ? why ? :)
<arshad> Dr_Wills i hav  done  without authentication
<emma> developerNewbie: It is not advised that people go into root in a persistent way. But if you really feel that you need to do that you could try: sudo su
<DreadKnight> cense5: you are using twitter like syntax for replying; start typing and use tab for autocompletion xD
<arshad> KDE is loading
<estan> i have a svn co http://foo command in a <pre> that is don't want to be turned into a link.
<bazhang> emma, that is very bad advice
<estan> s/is/i/
<Kovert> Dread not int eh repros
<BluesKaj> can someone in north america post his/her sources.list for intrepid , mine is badly corrupted and needs editing . I'm unable to login to kubuntu due to the fact that kdm and kubuntu-desktop were removed by mistake.
<emma> bazhang: how come?
<bazhang> developerNewbie, use sudo -i if you must
<estan> oh damn. sorry wrong channel.
<DreadKnight> Kovert: well, edit/setting.. and what should i configure out input/output stuff? can't get it right..
<bazhang> emma, dont need root for ubuntu; sudo -i for a root shell (limited time)
<Kaya_Saouka> Tried to remove Kubuntu to go back to ubuntu, by using apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop, but it's had no effect, how do I remove it?
<Kovert> DreadKnight: never wondered about it seems to be based on alsa mixer
<bazhang> !puregnome | Kaya_Saouka
<ubottu> Kaya_Saouka: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<DreadKnight> Kovert: yeah..
<emma> bazhang: I'll make a note of that in case anyone else wants to do it.
<Kaya_Saouka> Thanks
<bazhang> np
<Kovert> brb
<emma> bazhang: I found a computer that someone left to be thrown away so I took it and I've been using it to explore other distros. I put slackware on it, so I found that you can become root in other ways.
<bazhang> emma, that is slackware; many distros use su but ubuntu does not
<cense5> thanks anyway
<bazhang> ie fedora, suse etc
<desu> bazhang: sudo is not distro specific :P
<desu> it's just that htere's no entry by default in the sudoers file
<emma> bazhang: What's the rationale in case people ask me?
<bazhang> desu, true, though with ubuntu it is the 'ubuntu way' :)
<bazhang> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bazhang> emma, ^^
<desu> bazhang: yep :)
<developerNewbie> still no sound is there anything else I can try?
<BluesKaj> developerNewbie, have you setup kmix yet ...I don't know what you've tried cuz i just got here.
<zbyszek> hi i have another seriuos problem
<zbyszek> i tried to boot from alternate 8.04
<zbyszek> and the installer asks me for a cdrom driver/.....
<Kovert> dr_willis: gald YOU used mythtv :-)
<Kovert> now I can go there and get it working
<developerNewbie> kmix opens, the volumes are up on pcm and master, nothing is muted, soundcard used to work on linux and still works in windows.
<reggy> how to mount bluetooth device thanks
<DreadKnight> developerNewbie: kmix in intrepid seems to be fucking stupid....
<DreadKnight> :/
<developerNewbie> amarok: xine was unable to initialise any audio drivers
<DreadKnight> sound recording used to work for me no headaches...
<emma> bazhang: on the !sudo link it says to not use sudo -i
<bazhang> emma, right
<bazhang> emma, I said only if you must
<bazhang> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<emma> So pretty much the official ubuntu policy is always just use sudo
<bazhang> yup
<a_c_m> humm.... anyone know why my webcam would work in cheese, but not in skype or Camorama ?
<emma> bazhang: if you start a root shell using one of the ways that's not recommended and then, while in # you do su <user>  to become a non-root-user, has the root shell closed?
<bazhang> emma, first exit the root shell
<bazhang> emma, you need to very careful with even sudo -i
<bazhang> or gksudo/kdesu nautilus/konqueror
<emma> bazhang: yes I see what happened there. I can see your point.
<bazhang> it can seriously bork your system
<emma> bazhang: doing one of the non-recommended ways to gain a # prompt, you now have opened a root shell. Just switching back to your normal user with: su <normaluser> opens another shell but does not close the root shell.
<Kovert> how do i get to the "services page" as oppsed to the services kde page?
<emma> Many people will not realise or remember to exit the shells they have created. I bet.
<bazhang> emma, just dont enable the root account
<bazhang> its much much safer that way
<johannes__> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tom_> hello
<emma> There needs to be a better communication of the rationale for things like this or people who are full of the 'linux spirit' might feel like it's a bit 'do as I say not what you like'
<bazhang> perhaps
<bazhang> but most newer users just want a system that works
<emma> Yeah.
<bazhang> the linux spirit folks most likely are older hands who know su
<emma> I will try to promote the ideas on the link in !sudo. I am trying to get more people to use ubuntu.
<Kovert> how can i see a list of running services
<emma> bazhang: I understand where you are coming from especially since you are coming at it from a support angle, largely to novice users. I have an interest in growing the ubuntu marketshare. That means not only making new users happy but hanging on to them as they learn about the rest of linux.
<tom_> i did something stupid  (not the 1st time) I am running kubuntu 8.10 kde4 (of course) and i selected and confirmed in sys settings the menu setting for menu shadows etc   what config file does this reside in or how to return default desktop setting for kde4 back to default from command line
<Kovert> Kovert: you can install burn to see whats running
<Kovert> Kovert: uoi lasy dog bum not burn
<xiasyad> im considering installing kubuntu inside windows, will that make it run slower than if i installed it regularly?
<bazhang> SyriX, a bit yes
<SyriX> ahh okay
<bazhang> its more of a demo
<bazhang> the dual boot install is nothing to worry about
<SyriX> but it will still have all the same features right?
<bazhang> SyriX, likely, though a tad slower; not sure about compiz
<emma> bazhang: what about usb ports?
<bazhang> emma, with wubi?
<SyriX> ah koay bazhang
<emma> Yeah
<bazhang> should be fine
<bazhang> SyriX, you might want to try virtualbox before you go for wubi
<SyriX> mkay
<bazhang> SyriX, then if you like do the full dual boot install with windows
<Illusioneer> possibly stupid question, what is the library "kcm_konqhtml" part of?  i got it when looking at the plugins menu
<emma> I have had some people tell me that with virtual machines you may not have access to your USB ports.
<tom_> now the thing is it boots fine   so how do you reset reset system settings back to default from the command line
<Kovert> anyone know how to start mysql
<Roey> what does it imply when gcc complains "ULONG_MAX undeclared"
<Roey> ?
<bazhang> emma, that is the vbox-ose in the repos
<SyriX> is it possible (with a regular install) to make windows able to read the kubuntu hdd?
<courtjesterg> notice in the adept the hardware drivers after you open it up says no hardware drivers are installed is ti broke or am i running  my computer like a mircle
<mitsarionas> SyriX: afaik you need an ext2 driver
<SyriX> okay, is that easily done?
<Illusioneer> error says "The shared library kcm_konqhtml was not found"
<mitsarionas> SyriX: i think the page is www.fs-driver.org
<SyriX> thanks :)
<mitsarionas> you just run the setup thing...
<mitsarionas> and assign letters to partitions
<courtjesterg> i was told at wine to ask how do i config my video graphics been to display
<SyriX> okay, gonna burn the cd now :)
<mitsarionas> have fun :)
<courtjesterg> i got this error when i opened up x.org nivida adept:===You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<courtjesterg> >
<mitsarionas> courtjesterg: if you're trying to install the nvidia drivers, envy-ng is an easy way to do so
<courtjesterg> ok i'll search the adept and the net thanks
<courtjesterg> its not in the adept
<pucko-> Anyone else having problem accessing usb cameras since kde 4.1.3 update? (it worked fine with 4.1.2)
<mitsarionas> courtjesterg: uh, sorry... it's envyng (without the -)
<mitsarionas> there's envyng-core and two guis, -gtk and -qt
<emma> pucko-: how are you getting the kde4.1.3 update? I don't see any updates and I just did a fresh install of kubuntu intrepid.
<pucko-> emma, I think I got it from the backports repository
<emma> Hm. I wonder if I should add that to my sources.list
<pucko-> not if you want to connect an usb camera :)
<anubis_> Wts the command to see my connection details? commands ect..
<anubis_> i mean ip ect
<bazhang> anubis_, connections for what
<emma> anubis_: connection details? you mean like ifconfig?
<bazhang> ifconfig
<mitsarionas> pucko-: just installed cheese, seems quite buggy, though last time i used it was on hardy
<anubis_> yeah thats what i was
<anubis_> thx  :D
<emma> no problem
<courtjesterg> i look the gtk and qt up they talk about file sharing not video cards and such i believe it is my video card when i use wine and the go to instal with the .exe i come to a black screen? SInce i am using wine am i suppose to install the directx drivers and such which would lose all its purpose with not using windows really
<Ash-Fox> Hello, I've been following different howtos on openvpn.net, specifically, http://openvpn.net/static.html and http://openvpn.net/howto.html#redirect - I've followed the directions stated, but for some reason, the default gateway on the client won't set to the IP address of the server on the VPN.
<Ash-Fox> These are the configs I'm using http://pastebin.com/d509e0c02 - Can anyone advise me?
<courtjesterg> found on the interent
<Roey> Ash-Fox:  you sound like one of those artists on deviantart
<Ash-Fox> Roey, uh, okay/
<HappySmileMan> Hey probably gonna switch backto kubuntu today, is there a way to get the trunk builds of KDE4.2 installed? Or at least a way to use the Betas when they're ready?
<HappySmileMan> Goggling only finds stuff about Hardy
<Pliskin> hello, does someone know why there isn't powerdevil when installing KDE4-neon ?
<HappySmileMan> googling*
<emma> HappySmileMan: perhaps adding the backports line to your sources.list
<Tm_T> HappySmileMan: no betas released yet
<Pliskin> HappySmileMan : Project-Neon ?
<emma> seems like some people in here have been able to update to 4.1.3
<HappySmileMan> I know not yet, but when Beta1 is released I'd like to try it, should be released soon
<HappySmileMan> By the end of this month
<Pliskin> kubuntu devs always package the betas :)
<emma> Do users of Kubuntu have access to newer software than users of Ubuntu?
<HappySmileMan> Ok cool, time to abandon Mandriva and go back to Kubuntu, dunno why but I always hate the package managers on other distros
<Pliskin> emma : no, you will have to add the ppa repo to have the beta I guess
<HappySmileMan> Oh wait... There's no NVidia driver for my card yet for Intrepid... Maybe I'll wait
<courtjesterg> with this Download of Envy which one am i suppose to download i use kubuntu but understand the relationship between ubuntu they have core gtk and qt i sun it off my harddrive
<zeltak> did you find anything regrading power-devil?
<Tm_T> !envy | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Tm_T> FYI
<starenka> Hi! anybody fancy help migrate my system from on hdd to another?
<starenka> i just though it wou;d be easy as copying the data, but f.e as the second hdd is mounted and in /dev it starts copying those files too :)
<bazhang> !cloning | starenka
<ubottu> starenka: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<starenka> bazhang: well, but it only replicates packages, how about settings (not speaking about /home which i have on other partition)
<starenka> ohkay 'dd' should be my friend i guess
<bazhang> yeah that is the best option
<Ash-Fox> I keep rereading this, http://openvpn.net/howto.html#redirect - but, I cannot see what I have done wrong with my configs, http://pastebin.com/d509e0c02 connections just are not routing through the VPN by default - any ideas?
<prateek> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<CyD> starenka: if you don't want it copying /dev, boot into a livecd so your filesystem isn't live
<starenka> my cdrom is broken ;)
<CyD> in the livecd, you'd again have the option of using gparted to do partition moves starenka
<CyD> oh .. :)
<CyD> bummer
<starenka> well i think mounting / somewhere else as ro
<starenka> and then copy it with dd ?
<starenka> what would you say?
<CyD> starenka: dunno, tricky
<starenka> oh i cant use dd tho, the partition is not the same size... rsync?
<CyD> starenka: another quick idea.. get a bootable flash drive
<CyD> knoppix or such
<CyD> starenka: you could always dd the entire drive, then resize partitions later with gparted :)
<CyD> that'd be kinda nice cause you could dd the mbr
<starenka> yep, but.... the new hdd is partitioned different way
<CyD> just 'dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb'
<CyD> yea, spose.. way different, not just bigger partitions?
<CyD> you're sure making it difficult on yourself :)
<starenka> well see
<starenka> gimme a sec
<starenka> http://pastebin.com/m2474c8a8
<starenka> the 1st one is the source one the 2nd one the target one
<starenka> i got
<starenka> "/ /home /swap /data"
<starenka> but the difference is in sizes and also primary / extended things as you see
<CyD> yea
<CyD> well, cp -a, omitting things like /dev, is going to be better than dd of course. probly as good as rsync,
<CyD> the super easiest way would of course be fresh install :)
<starenka> rly?
<CyD> imo
<starenka> i got shitloads of stuff configured different way
<CyD> moving the data like /home is easy
<CyD> well at least user configs will be safe in /home
<CyD> i dunno it really depends of course
<starenka> yep, but if i omit /dev
<starenka> will the system then work?
<CyD> actually i'd try with just coping the whole /
<CyD> if it doesn't work, you haven't lost anything but ~10 mins
<starenka> but how about other mounted things and symlinks?
<starenka> it would copy those too, wouldnt it?
<starenka> not good then
<CyD> you'll have to modify your fstab on the new drive and run grub-install like we said yesterday
<CyD> but i can't think of any other roadblocks
<starenka> i tried copying /
<CyD> cp -a?
<CyD> that preserves permissions, symlinks etc
<starenka> but i canceled when in started to copy /dev/sda6 which is the new hdd partition :)))
<CyD> oh heheh :)
<starenka> when it ;)
<starenka> sooo
<CyD> yea again too bad you can't use livecd
<starenka> :)))
<CyD> that is really the best way
<CyD> :(
<starenka> in what way it would live cd help?
<starenka> (i can manage to steal my gfriends' cdrom)
<CyD> starenka: well then you're not worrrying about copying /dev on a running filesystem and such
<CyD> and running into taht prob of copying /dev/sda6 onto itself :)
<CyD> basically if i had a livecd i could pack up my /dev/sda1 and unpack it wherever whenever to have my system back
<starenka> well whats the difference... i need to mount those too on livecd, dont i?
<CyD> yes, but you won't be copying the livecd filesystem
<starenka> ooooooh
<starenka> lol
<starenka> silly me
<starenka> :)))
<starenka> ohkay
<CyD> you'll be doing cp -a /media/sda2 /media/sdb2
<CyD> etc :)
<starenka> lol
<starenka> easy one
<starenka> will go for it
<CyD> gl!
<starenka> thanx a bunch, mate
<CyD> it's quite a job you've set out, you'll be better for it in the end
<CyD> learnin lots etc
<CyD> yea np
<ubuntu_> hi
<starenka> one other thing
<starenka> well, we will see... cya
<starenka> CyD: cp -a means copy archive... what archive means? preserving atributes ?
<ubuntu_> nejaky slovak??..
<starenka> !cz | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> ubuntu_:: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<starenka> ubuntu_: kdyztak pis pm, pokud ti nevadi cestina
<starenka> !sk | ubuntu_:
<ubottu> ubuntu_:: Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<carrerasg> anyone can tell me where kdeinit4 gets it's list of executables to launch?  Removed nm-applet long ago and it still trys to launch it.
<starenka> !kde4 | carrerasg
<ubottu> carrerasg: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<slow-motion> hi
<carrerasg> thks starenka
<starenka> np
<inaety> how do i enable hardware acceleration in 8.10?
<inaety> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kiba> hi
<kiba> hi
<kiba> network is not working on the latest kernel version I have
<kiba> 2.6.7.4 I think
<kiba> I have no idea why but older version works fine
<kiba> 2.6.24-16-generic
<yago> does anyone has a problem with Ubuntu 8.10, When do I try open a video file, the terminal blocks
<yago> can anyone help me?
<kiba> that kernel I am using is fine
<kiba> but later version is not fine
<mopped> I need to install Windows to run some games, How can I create a partition within kubuntu?
<draik> mopped: QTParted
<ubuntu_> hi
<mopped> ok, ill give it a whirl
<ubuntu_> need help
<kiba> can anybody help me with my hardware issue
<kiba> ?
<kiba> I have insprion 530
<draik> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kiba> but the latest kernel image for some reason doesn't like my network
<gael> use GParted
<ubuntu_> why i dont have games?
<draik> ubuntu_: What games?
<MarcoPau> hello, I would like to set up alt-f1/2/3/4 keyboard shortcut to switch between desktops on kde4, as I used to have previously on kde3. can anybody help?
<ubuntu_> the games that are in linux..
<draik> MarcoPau: Go into your System Settings and choose Keyboard and Mouse. The 3rd tab on the side will help you out with your keyboard shortcuts
<emma> I think what happens is that ubuntu is set as the default host name for people's instalations, and so they just retype it for the user name, and then when they click on some irc client and it drops them into 'ubuntu server' it gives them the default nick ubuntu to start with, which is being used, so it goes to ubuntu_
<draik> ubuntu_: Did you install the package for the games?
<ubuntu_> how can i do this:
<kiba> ubuntu_: what games do you want?
<draik> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install kdegames
<MarcoPau> thank you draik
<ubuntu_> what is it?..
<draik> MarcoPau: No problem. ;)
<kiba> ubuntu_: new to linux?
<ubuntu_> yes
<MarcoPau> draik: just hacking around with kde4... need to get used it :)
<kiba> hmm
<kiba> so nobody with expertise on kernel images
<draik> MarcoPau: I'm new to KDE4 as well.
<mopped> Ok, I'm trying out gparted, and I'm guessing I need to unmount before I partition
<mopped> wouldnt unmounting my current HD have horrific effects? :P
<heret1c> hello.
<heret1c>  My external cd/dvd writer malfunctions with error "Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 0". What may be the cause? Worked fine in 8.04.
<emma> mopped: you should not be using gparted on a running system, use it from in a live CD
<draik> mopped: If you're not using the drive, you can unmount and do it. If you're on it, I would advise using a Live CD
<starenka> CyD: hullo, it's starenka from livCD ;)
<starenka> CyD: just one stupid question... i made "sudo cp -a /media/oldroot/ /media/newroot/" but it started to copy files to /media/newroot/oldroot... :))
<starenka> CyD: help, the old noob, pls :))
<heret1c> Buffer I/O error on device sr1, logical block 0
<HappySmileMan> starenka: Yeah it'll do that since it's copying the folder oldroot, not just the contents
<kiba> heyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kiba> anybody can help with my kernel image issue?
<HappySmileMan> I think cp -a /media/oldroot/* /media/newroot would work
<starenka> HappySmileMan: so i do cp /smthng/*.* /somegre
<starenka> hehe
<starenka> ok same idea here :)) thanx
<starenka> HappySmileMan: thanx. works like a charm
<HappySmileMan> np
 * heret1c waves his dvd i/o error in despair
<starenka> heret1c: you at least have a semifunctional.... i've just stolen my griend's one :))
<kiba> why nobody is willing to help me?
<kiba> am I...obnixious?
<starenka> you stink
<heret1c> starenka: hah. it worked a charm in 8.04.
<draik> kiba: heret1c: You'll get help when someone knows your answer.
<heret1c> draik: ymmv.
<heret1c> draik: provided someone happens to glance at the screen in the right time, yes. .)
<heret1c> nasty character, that "peer".
<starenka> heret1c: "netslipt" too :))
<starenka> *split
<starenka> CyD: damn, mate the copying will take hours :(
<heret1c> starenka: censorship by entropy. 8)
<starenka> heret1c: hehe
 * heret1c waves his dvd i/o error in despair (again)
<draik> heret1c: After doing a Google search with your error message... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726656
<emma> Id like to have a serious opinion about the importance of how installing firefox installs gnome libs in kubuntu. Is that something that bothers any one else, should it not bother me?
<heret1c> drauck. did cjeck www before coming here, mind. .)
<Pliskin> emma : it installs gnome libs in intrepid o_O ?
<HappySmileMan> emma: Bothers me too
<HappySmileMan> Well I haven't done it, since I'm on Mandriva right now, but iot WILL bother me
<bazhang> http://dot.kde.org/1143137575/1143152383/
<bazhang> firefox-qt
<HappySmileMan> Yeah but that's never gotten in any way usable
<emma> Pliskin: yes it does. If you install firefox, by default it will install the recommended packages, and among those are a ton of GNOME libs.
<Pliskin> then, the ubuntu MOTOs are definitely evil, or they don't know gnome is not the only existing DE
<Pliskin> emma : oh, ok, but you can configure apt to install just the required packages I believe
<emma> Pliskin: no let's not go that far. They are good and talented people, seriously don't disparage them, and it's not like every single one of them is in charge of firefox.
<Pliskin> yeah, I was wrong
<heret1c> draik: so putting "all_generic_ide=1" in menu.list should fix it?
<emma> Pliskin: hardly anyone is going to know about that. How can ubuntu think that the typical user has to use sudo but the same typical user is going to know how to use a man page to find an esoteric option in aptitude?
<draik> heret1c: I do not know. That is what I found online. It's answer.
<Pliskin> emma : they talk about it in the install page (or the release notes)
<Pliskin> it's a linux recomandation
<Pliskin> and ubuntu always respect linux conventions
<HappySmileMan> No updates to firefox-qt source in over 2 months :(
<Pliskin> (sorry for my english)
<emma> But worse, when I did: sudo aptitude -R install firefox, it did install firefox seemingly without so many gnome libs, but it looks funny and then you get gtk errors about how a file is missing, and you get errors from libbonoboui
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<emma> There's nothing wrong with his English :)
<Pliskin> HappySmileMan : yeah, it was a joke, like it was for kecko 4 years ago
<emma> Is there any hope that we could get a version of Firefox for KDE 4 ?
<HappySmileMan> Oh wauit
<HappySmileMan> Last change was "merge with mozilla-central"
<HappySmileMan> Qt support is now available from mozilla-central
<HappySmileMan> According to some googling
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i just installed kubuntu 8.10, and i dont have any sound. There is a sound at the login, but it is cut off and nothing is heard anymore. ...? what can i do?
<emma> bazhang: the comments on the page you linked to are from 2006 and 2007
<bazhang> emma, is this a support issue?
<bazhang> or more of a chat issue?
<emma> bazhang: support issue. How do we get firefox to work in kubuntu without filling our kubuntu with GNOME cruft
<bazhang> emma, ff works fine in kde
<emma> bazhang: did you install it yourself?
<HappySmileMan> emma: Well apparently you can build FF from source with experimental QT support
<HappySmileMan> SAomeone could probably package the latest one, but it's probably still really unstable
<Pliskin> HappySmileMan : you mean XulRunner was ported or is it the same than before ?
<emma> Does kubuntu need libbonoboui-2.so.0 ?
<HappySmileMan> Not sure, as far as I know it's the same as mozilla-qt that was built for testing earlier this year, but hopefully it's a bit more stable since then
<Pliskin> no, it's a gtk dep
<emma> because now every time i start Firefox there is an error message from that package
<Pliskin> but maybe firefox need it
<emma> I think maybe KDE should just make their own web browser that works better than FireFox.
<HappySmileMan> Anyway time to go install Kubuntu, bye
<HappySmileMan> emma: Konqueror?
<emma> HappySmileMan: doesn't seem to work as consistently well as firefox as a web browser.
<Guest80812> anyone know how to setup a smb printer in kubuntu 8.10?
<HappySmileMan> Yeha I agree, but then again, a web browser isn't their primary concern, they spent most of their time on the desktop and other apps
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lovre> hi all
<Pliskin> emma : with the webkit kpart, it will be better I guess
<lovre> just installed kubuntu 8.10, and i have no sound, except startup and shutdown sounds... what can i do?
<emma> lovre: have you installed the codecs and kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<heret1c> emma> there is one.
<emma> heret1c: what's it called?
<lovre> emma: i installed something, but not sure.. how do i do what you just said?
<emma> lovre: at the prompt: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<heret1c> emma> Firefox version 3.0.3
<lovre> emma: it wasnt installed. do i need to logout
<emma> heret1c: how do we get that on kubuntu, compile from source?
<emma> lovre: no.
<lovre> emma: still no sound
<emma> lovre: wait for it to finish installing and then I will help you get the w32codecs you need to listen to some audio.
<lovre> emma: i installed w32codecs...
<emma> lovre: do you use a 32 bit or 64 bit .. hm.
<lovre> emma: 32
<emma> So you already got the w32codecs from medibuntu or some other source?
<emma> lovre: what audio are you trying to hear? When you open amarok are you able to hear the welcome from Matthias Etrich?
<lovre> emma: medibuntu i guess, followed this: http://www.dailygyan.com/2008/11/10-things-you-should-do-immediately.html
<lovre> emma: i cant hear the welcome :(
<lovre> emma: it seems to play but i dont hear
<emma> Hm.
<rav> hello. i've been trying intrepid out, and i can't get my webcam to work. it worked well under hardy, using gspca. i tried installing gspca using module-assistant, but i can't compile the module.
<emma> lovre: but you did have the audio at startup and shut down?
<lovre> emma: yes
<lovre> emma: i will try to logout /login and see if anything changes, be right back
<francesca> ciao
<emma> that was mighty quick
<lovre> emma: still no sound
<rav> does someone have bluetooth running under intrepid?
<PhilRod> just upgraded to intrepid, and firefox (actually all GTK apps I think) says: "Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries. Aborted". Any ideas? Google doesn't turn up much
<ric> hello?
<rav> PhilRod: a danger of upgrading. you probably have both qt3 and qt4 installed
<PhilRod> rav: indeed I do. I was hoping they'd be put in different places so as not to get in each other's way
<lovre> emma: i have solved it with help from: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097945.0
<rav> PhilRod: i'd try uninstalling firefox and reinstalling it from intrepid repositories
<lovre> emma: thank you for your time :)
<PhilRod> rav: thanks, I'll try that
<rav> PhilRod: I have KDE 3 programs running under KDE4, but I did a fresh intrepid install, and then installed the KDE3 apps
<emma> lovre: oh that's great.
<lovre> emma: thx :D
<PhilRod> rav: yeah, kde3 apps run fine (I'm using konversation right now) - I guess it's something with gtk-qt-engine that's causing the issue
<PhilRod> rav: anyway, thanks for the hint
<anubis> is there a way to save my widget settings?
<Saltire> !kde5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde5
<BrAndon22> excuse me, i just downloaded kubuntu 8.10 with kde4. may anyone suggest me a working way to get rid of the crappy gtk interface and have a good one?
<HappySmileMan> The installer for Kubuntu isn't doing anything
<HappySmileMan> It gets to where I select keyboard layout and then does nothing at all, I've waited like 5 minutes
<BrAndon22> i mean, being gtk-based, amule looks like a windown 95 application under kubuntu with kde 4
<rav> BrAndon22: System settings> Appeareance> GTK styles
<rav> HappySmileMan: have you checked the CD for integrity?
<HappySmileMan> rav: Yes, says it's fine
<heret1c> BrAndon22: use system settings > appearance > gtk-wozzit to set "use kde style".
<HappySmileMan> Seems to be using my external drive for some reason, I'll try disconnect that and install
<rav> HappySmileMan: when i have trouble installing, i set the install options to safe graphics mode and acpi=off
<BrAndon22> thnx rav n happystyleman.. just tried, but no result :(
<HappySmileMan> You mean heret1c? I had problems of my own, heret1c was the one who suggested that :P
<rav> HappySmileMan: F4 and F6 at the main screen
<HappySmileMan> Yeha will try that now, disconnecting drive didn't help (not that I really expected it to
<rav> BrAndon22: you probably have to restart all GTK applications
<jappdev> I recently upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, and I now need to change my KDE3/QT3 theme, how can I do this in KDE4?
<christian_> hey guys
<rav> jappdev: System Settings>Appearance
<christian_> did an update to 8.10 and have a small problem now
<jappdev> rav: that will not change the kde3/qt3 apps apperance, only kde4/qt4
<ptl> christian_: lucky you, many have updated to 8.10 and have lots of them :)
<heret1c> christian_: welcome to the club. 8)
<christian_> when i want to start a game in fullscreen with e.g 800x600 (defaultres 1280x1024) x server crashes
<lovre> does anyone know why when i click NewDeviceNotifier to eject cd, it opens the tray and immediatelly closes it. doesnt give me time to take cd out...?
<christian_> same here also
<rav> jappdev: hmm... that's an interesting question
<scopecreep> lovre:  thats the new dexterity check built in
<christian_> lol
<jappdev> i've read in other forums that you can launch the old config using 'kcmshell style' but that kcm module is not installed
<rav> jappdev: i'd guess it'd have to be editing the config file
<lovre> scopecreep: lol
<christian_> btw, did updating work for you guys ? was buggy for me
<scopecreep> i couldnt update from hardy to intrepid, but i just reinstalled cause my data is on a seperate partition
<jappdev> rav: i don't mind poking around in vim at the config file, but i don't know where it is
<lovre> KNetworkManager says that i am disconnected even tho i am connected, so firefox is starting up in offline mode. How do i fix this??
<scopecreep> lovre: in firefox, file menu, work online
<scopecreep> and i never got network manager to play nice with static ips
<johannes__> this is awkward: using dolphin I can see my network printer and another pc (workgroup: workgroup) but my openfiler fileserver wont appear (though I can connect to it, when I type in its IP )
<lovre> scopecreep: i know, but i cba to click on that everytime i start firefox.
<scopecreep> thats odd indeed, im not sure.  backup your firefox profile and delete it maybe?
<NielsE> hi, I´ve installed kubuntu-desktop, but now the knetworkmanager AND the networkmanager-applet are starting when I open kde, how can I solve this?
<Edulix> hi
<thomas__> hi ich heiss tom
<scopecreep> so what part of network manager actually works as intended?
<Edulix> I've got both gnash and flashplugin-nonfree, how I tell my system to use one or the other by default? dpkg-reconfigure or something like that?
<Winolzz> hello guys . i would like to upgrade from my 8.04 to 8.10 . i already tried the  apt-get command, i have downloaded 239 MB of updates , but it looks like i'm still in 8.04 .
<thomas__> was ist
<thomas__> was ist
<NielsE> scopecreep: everything works, but I have 2 network-manager applets, one from gnome, and one from kde
<thomas__> warum verlassen
<lovre> how do i make kubuntu remember what applications were active on shutdown so it can run them on startup?
<NewbieUbuntu> hi
<thomas__> hi
<dylan_> hi
<_ykram> hi
<NewbieUbuntu> i am really shit my kubuntu and i don't know how
<_ykram> you could put an entry in rc.local
<NewbieUbuntu> so any sugestions are ok
<dylan_> ? i am french ^
<thomas__> geht mein pc hat was ich musik ohr
<NewbieUbuntu> this is my problem when  i enter sudo samething the firs line is this
<NewbieUbuntu> sudo: unable to resolve host alex
<thomas__> nur dusch
<NewbieUbuntu> i am using sony laptop and i need to apply one row to my sound config file
<thomas__> bitte
<NewbieUbuntu> and when i write
<NewbieUbuntu> sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/sound ->it show me empty  file
<NewbieUbuntu> can someone tell me how to fix this , because i don't want to reinstall everything again
<thomas__> was  ist los
<_ykram> unable to resolve .. edit your /etc/hosts
<thomas__> ich bin ein bischen laute musik
<NewbieUbuntu> i tryid with kate to open this file
<NewbieUbuntu> it is empty
<thomas__> dauna hat wiell wasser
<scribbles> what do I do if my second hard drive isn't showing up in Dolphin? It was at one point and now its gone?
<thomas__> ich 3 pc
<Nillerz> Hello #kubuntu, I have an issue...
<_ykram> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/sound .. alsaconf is not present so just make file yourself
<Nillerz> I tried out the k desktop environment and didn't like it  so I purged all k software
<christian_> mhh..folderview plasmoid is missing in my 8.10 installation..did i miss something ?
<Nillerz> now it still shows like, remnants of k stuff all over, for example this text should appear black to me but it's not, it's light grey
<Nillerz> Then there's the bar underneath the top bar on any window manager, should match GTK stuff or something but it's blue no matter what window manager I use
<Nillerz> The theme I had on kde was blue before I uninstallde it
<Nillerz> Is there any way to fix this?
<NewbieUbuntu> _ykram what i must enter in this file
<_ykram> alias snd-card-0 snd-mydriver emu10k1 options snd-emu10k1 index=0
<_ykram> you must know name of mydriver
<NewbieUbuntu> i have no idea
<Nillerz> any thoughts?
<Nillerz> I mean, kde is completely removed, not a single bit of k software is left.
<Nillerz> so it has to have edited a universal file  that is used by all DMs
<lovre> icons in my tray are kind of messed up, they dont show properly... did i understand there is problem with nvidia cards, can this be associated?
<dennister> can anyone help me change my greeter/login screen from gdm to kdm?
<dennister> i did try it a coupla weeks ago, and screwed itall up nicely
<_ykram> anyone loaded kubuntu on aspire one
<Tm_T> _ykram: I believe someone has
<_ykram> just wondering if it went smooth as i will be trying it tonight :-)
<Tm_T> then ask it, don't ask to ask (;)
<dennister> can anyone help me change my greeter/login screen from gdm to kdm?
<NielsE> how can I accomplisch that nm-applet does not start when I log into kde?
<christian_> lovre: i also had this buggy icons
<OxDeadC0de> dennister: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lovre> christian_: how did you solve it
<OxDeadC0de> nielse: I personally uninstalled nm-applet for gnome
<christian_> lovre: upgrade to kde 4.1.3 or disabling desktop effects
<lovre> christian_: ill try it, thank you
<lovre> christian_: how do i disable desktop effects ... :\
<christian_> lovre: system-settings
<lovre> christian_: ok thank you
<dennister> OxDeadC0de: ty...will try
<christian_> lovre: thelogout and login again
<mc> hi! I'm on 8.10 I followed the steps in the ubuntu wiki but my function keys are still not working
<mc> any ideas?
<lovre> christian_: ok, brb
<christian_> mc:keytouch
<lovre> christian_: it seems ok now, i hope it stays that way. Thank you :)
<christian_> lovre: no prob :-)
<thomas__> hi
<lovre> why doesnt Knetworkmanager detect my wired connection? It says disconnected. So when i run firefox it is in offline mode... any ideas?
<thomas__> ich war bei mama
<thomas__> ich bin aber nicht so lange da
<White_Pelican> sorry thomas__ I don't speak German
<mister-tea> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<NielsE> OxDeadC0de: yeah, but I still want to use gnome also...
<OxDeadC0de> nielse: i use the kde version of the applet in gnome, works fine in both
<lovre> does dragon player support subtitles? and if yes, how do i add one to a movie?
<arshad> Hi all
<NielsE> OxDeadC0de: but I dont think knetworkmanager has vpn support, I think I´m going to remove the knetworkmanager and use nm-applet in kde
<arshad> after installing Kubuntu ubuntu8.04 has gone slow
<arshad> i had changed the settings of the processor settings option provided in the start
<arshad> any suggestions or help Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<OxDeadC0de> nielse there's a kde version of the nm-applet called network-manager-kde , I use that, not knetworkmanager, it's a kde version of the frontend to network manager and it works in kde and gnome just the same as the gnome one
<mc> christian_: keytouch does not support the macbook keyboard
<NielsE> yeah, just found out that its network-manager-kde :P, I did not know of it existance, so I assumed it was knetworkmanager I was running
<OxDeadC0de> nielse but I had a problem with the gnome version not rendering properly before, which is why I switched, but after upgrading to 4.1.3 I probably don't have that problem now
<mc> hi! I'm on 8.10 I followed the steps in the ubuntu wiki but my function keys are still not working. any ideas?
<lovre> christian_: are you still here
<NielsE> 4.1.3 is in the backport right?
<OxDeadC0de> yea
<NielsE> I think I´m going to try that one too, can you recommend it?
<OxDeadC0de> well, honestly, plasma crashed on me a couple times in 4.1.3 (automatically restarted itself but still annoying), and it didn't in 4.1.2, but some other little bugs are gone I guess
<trappist> I put icons on my taskbar and kde4 doesn't save them - if I restart, they're all gone.  am I doing something wrong, or is this a bug?
<OxDeadC0de> systray being one, it works - still has problems if you move it around or detach it from the panel tho
<OxDeadC0de> how did you restart trappist? did you logout properly?
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: no, just rebooted from the command line, is that the problem?
<fouad> #kubuntu-fr
<OxDeadC0de> if you don't loggout properly things won't get the "shutdown" signal in the way they want to in order to save their settings
<lovre> what nvidia driver is safe to install? 177.80?
<fouad> i like go to frenche room
<fouad> please
<OxDeadC0de> I'm using 177.80
<lovre> OxDeadC0de: any problems?
<christian_> lovre:yeah
<fouad> qui parle francai ici
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: makes sense, thanks
<mister-tea> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<fouad> merci
<OxDeadC0de> lovre: not real ones, had one problem with needing to define metamodes in my xorg.conf so it uses the right refresh rate when fullscreening certain 800x600 programs
<lovre>  i have some bad stuff going on, my screen shows stuff that was previously shown, i guess pixels from card that are not overwritten yet..
<OxDeadC0de> lovre: but that's my lcd's fault I think
<christian_> mc: you can create your own kybaord files with keytouch
<lovre> OxDeadC0de: how do i upgrade to 177.80?
<starenka> anyone fancy help installing grub?
<OxDeadC0de> lovre: i used the restriced hardware manager to install
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: logging out did the trick, thanks.  next, I'm using knetworkmanager to connect to my wireless.  works fine, but it doesn't automatically connect when I log in.  you know of a way to do that?
<bopferman> I am having a problem with a fresh install of Intrepid.  I login but when KDE is loading it stops on the harddrive icon and goes no further.  Any Ideas? Thanks!
<mc> christian_: how?
<OxDeadC0de> trappist dunno, since I use network-manager-kde, which does log me onto wifi automatically
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: I'll check that out, thanks
<busfahrer> bopferman: It can stay on that icon for quite a while, did you wait long enough?
<bopferman> It has been on that icon for 15 minutes now
<lovre> where is restricted hardware manager?
<psyco> Anyone know how to make the clock 12 hours instead of 24 hours?
<psyco> kubuntu 8.10***
<OxDeadC0de> lovre: open konsole type: jocket-kde
<xp-killer> how do i modif my smileys in kmess?
<OxDeadC0de> er, lover: jockey-kde sry
<OxDeadC0de> I seem to be having trouble typing..
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: it's the same thing - or, knetworkmanager is the executable in the network-manager-kde package
<christian_> mc: there is a utility callres keytouch-editor
<lovre> OxDeadC0de: there is only version 173 and version 177 available here. I dont get any more choices
<OxDeadC0de> 177 is 177.80..
<OxDeadC0de> they don't maintain every version sry :/
<HappySmileMan> Can someone tell me how to install firefox without pulling in all the Gnome libs?
<OxDeadC0de> but this way is a lot easier to install them and keep them working after kernel upgrades
<lovre> OxDeadC0de: when i go to Leave, dialog appears but the background is not clear, it is full of parts of windows that i opened earlier. Can i fix this bug?
<xp-killer> how do i modif my smileys in kmess?
<mc> christian_: keytouch-editor refuses to start up, it says it has not found any input devices
<OxDeadC0de> lovre don't know I don't write video card drivers :/
<lovre> does dragon player support subtitles? i cant find a way to use them
<beta-guy> how do I manually request an IP address for eth0?
<mc> ah nevermind
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: do you have your wireless device in /etc/network/interfaces?
<lovre> OxDeadC0de: lol, ok, thank you very much for your time
<quentin> Can anyone tell me how to change (permanently) $TERM and why it is set by default to linux when the most obvious value would be xterm?
<bopferman> I am not sure why my login stops at the harddrive icon
<HappySmileMan> lovre: Yes dragoin player support subtitles
<HappySmileMan> It's in one of the menus, hold on can't remember which
<beta-guy> U sed to have knetworkmanager but accedentally had it removed now I can't get on internet :(
<beta-guy> Used = I used
<HappySmileMan> lovre: Oh it's in settings menu
<bastones> Hi. I'm downloading Kubuntu right now and I'm wondering if I use NDISWrapper (if I need to use it) the same way I'd do so for Ubuntu?
<HappySmileMan> bastones: Yes it should work the exact same
<OxDeadC0de> trappist I just installed ndiswrapper, installed the win32 driver version of b43 (Have problems with b43 and performance), then started network manager, setup my connection - in the last screen up connection setup it has an "autoconnect" checkbox
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl, when using kde4 on kubuntu my metakeys stopped working(volume up/down, key shortcuts which include the WIN key...)
<s0undt3ch> how can I get that to work?
<lovre> HappySmileMan: Settings->Subtitles is disabled.. gray button, cannot click on it... ?
<bastones> I'm wondering if my Belkin F5D7050 will work natively on Kubuntu? I heard certain versions of the Belkin adapter work natively on Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<christian_> s0undt3ch: keytouch
<HappySmileMan> lovre: I dunno then, working for me right now, but I'm using an OGM file, maybe it's not fully supported for all media types yet?
<trappist> OxDeadC0de: ah!  found the autoconnect checkbox, thanks
<s0undt3ch> christian_: is that a command?
<s0undt3ch> package?»
<christian_> s0undt3ch: package
<lovre> HappySmileMan: ok, ty
<s0undt3ch> christian_: k
<johannes__> hi where is the file I can write commands into that should be performed at boot up? and where can I tell my pc not to interpret a touch one the touchpad as a left klick?
<bopferman> does anyone know why kde would freeze on the harddrive icon while login?
<mc> christian_: keytouch-editor does not work for me either
<s0undt3ch> christian_: will that also solve my menu app shortcuts which include the windows meta key?
<bastones> I'm wondering if my Belkin F5D7050 will work natively on Kubuntu? I heard certain versions of the Belkin adapter work natively on Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<mc> it says i should press one of the fn keys, but when I do so it does not react
<mister-tea> !wifi | bastones
<ubottu> bastones: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<s0undt3ch> christian_: I had all this working when on kde4
<s0undt3ch> err
<s0undt3ch> kde3
<bastones> I think my adapter is ver. 3 since the IC ID starts with 3
<christian_> mc: when you press one of you fn keys, do you have entries in you /var/log/messages file ?
<christian_> so, tail -f /var/log/messages and the press a fn key
<acee12345> ﻿im trying to install raop-play but it needs the package libfltk1.1c102 . i tried apt-get it said  libfltk1.1 replaced that package but when i try to install the .deb it keeps looking for libfltk1.1c102. any ideas?
<mister-tea> bastones check the link above and go to the supported hardware list
<bastones> will do
<lovre> how do i edit file associations?
<christian_> lovre: system-settings
<mc> christian_: no
<lovre> christian_: stupid me, ty
<christian_> mc:mhhh...
<bastones> mister-tea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin#USB it says here that some F5D7050 adapters work dependent on ver. I'm unsure how I can check what ver. adapter I have?
<christian_> mc: start xev from a console and see if you get your keycod from it
<mc> christian_: yeah get it
<gundam_rx78nt1> Ok, I am tired of all the stupid changes done from one version to the next.  If something is not broken, don't fix it! I can't eject my ipod cleanly unless I sudo, what gives?  Anybody seen this problem before?
<christian_> mc: then try to ue those in keytouch-editor
<Saftpackl> hi all
<mc> christian_: where in the editor?
<bastones> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin#USB it says here that some F5D7050 adapters work dependent on ver. I'm unsure how I can check what ver. adapter I have?
<gundam_rx78nt1> when I try to eject the ipod, it unmounts it but doesn't cleanly eject it.  I get: eject: unable to open `/dev/sdd2'
<mc> the editor  halts at the step where I should press one of the fn keys
<mister-tea> bastones sudo lshw
<mister-tea> type that on treminal
<mister-tea> terminal
<bastones> while adapter is plugged in right?
<mister-tea> yes
<gundam_rx78nt1> How do I cleanly eject an iPod?
<bastones> and it'll give me what?
<mister-tea> hardware info
<bastones> ok
<gundam_rx78nt1> bastones, you can also do lsusb and look at the manufacturing device webpage and find out what version you have by the device id.
<christian_> mc: when you try to use a already existing profile and configure that to your needs ?
<Saftpackl> i am looking for a way to attach icons to removable disks in kde4, so i can better see which one of them i click on. is there an option in systemsettings or anywhere else, where i can define those icons?
<gundam_rx78nt1> How can I change a permission on a command that already has rwxr-xr-x to work with normal users?
<trappist> in kde4 is there a way to have numlock enabled automatically when I start up?  I could do it in kde3 but can't find that setting now
<s0undt3ch> CoJaBo:
<s0undt3ch> oops, sorry CoJaBo
<CoJaBo> lol
<johannes__> i want to run a command at startup where can I write it down?
<s0undt3ch> CoJaBo: you don't know by any chance on how to enable Win+F(an app shortcut) to work on kde4 right?
<Saftpackl> trappist: yes, if you go to the system settings -> mouse & keyboard you can set it on
<s0undt3ch> CoJaBo: that shortcut is defined, but seems that the Win meta key is simply ignored
<CoJaBo> KDE calls the Windows key "Super", IIRC.
<trappist> Saftpackl: ah, thanks
<Saftpackl> trappist: np
<s0undt3ch> CoJaBo: ok, fine by me, how to get Super to be recognied?
<s0undt3ch> worked on kde3
<CoJaBo> I think its just a box to check, or press the key combo. Not in Linux right now, so I can't check..
<trappist> Saftpackl: that only seems to have mouse stuff, and keyboard shortcuts, with nothing about numlock
<courtjesterg> NICKSERV
<courtjesterg> -NICKSERV
<Saftpackl> trappist: hmm, have you updated to the latest version of kde4?
<courtjesterg> Wheres courtney and brad now that i rem way back when it came to me
<trappist> Saftpackl: I've updated to the latest available packages, if that's what you mean - I haven't like gone to kde.org and built from source
<Saftpackl> trappist: no, didnt mean that, i havent done that, either :)
<Saftpackl> trappist: well, thats weird, i got a tab "keyboard" and there i can choose Numlock on
<villoni> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: you're on kde4?
<xp-killer> how do i modif my smileys in kmess?
<xp-killer> how do i modif my shortcut keyboard that display the smileys in kmess?
<s0undt3ch> arrrrg, although shortcuts have been made I have to enable them on khotkeys
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: lol, yes :D
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: I haven't seen a num-lock option so far
<s0undt3ch> it's on, but it's led is off
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: how do you get to your num-lock option?
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: well, i got the german-language pack, but i dont think this would have any influence
<Administrator_> .
<s0undt3ch> system settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> ?
<Saftpackl> then there are 3 tabs on the left
<Saftpackl> the upper one says keyboard
<xp-killer> how do i modif my shortcut keyboard that display the smileys in kmess?
<nelsonstreet> .
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: do you have intrepid?
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: ok, I have 2, mouse and keyboard shortcuts
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: yes
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: me too...
<s0undt3ch> upgraded from hardy
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: me too :P
<s0undt3ch> dam!
<s0undt3ch> I have compiz running if that matters
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: i dont have compiz, but i cant image it would matter.
<s0undt3ch> as long as keys don't clash there won't be any issues, at least with kde3 there wasn't
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: there seem to be 2 types of systemsettings in kde, 2 packages you can install, i got the "systemsettings", not the other one, maybe thats the difference
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: the 2. one is "kde-systemsettings"
<Saftpackl> a propos: is there a graphical package manager in kde4, like adept?
<s0undt3ch> hmm
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: the seccond is not available anymore
<s0undt3ch> I have the first too
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: weird
<s0undt3ch> yeah
<s0undt3ch> I could always delete my .kde dir, I'll try that latter
<emilsedgh> Saftpackl: adept is ported to kde4
<Saftpackl> emilsedgh: ah, thanks
<s0undt3ch> now all I have to do is get the audio volume keys to work and the num-lock led too
<emilsedgh> actually better thab porter, its re-written for kde4
<emilsedgh> s/porter/port/
<usuario> ola
<usuario> ola
<usuario> oie
<batiste> Hello
<Saftpackl> emilsedgh: nice
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: i got systemsettings 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 :D
<batiste> I have on intrepid... Kde is crashing very often. I have recent nvidia card with nv driver. Does somebody has a similar exprience?
<Saftpackl> batiste: kde4?
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: mee too
<batiste> ...Just crashed...
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: waaaa 8)
<bopferman> After a clean install of intrepid 8.10 I cannot login.  It will freeze in various parts of the KDE loading screen.
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: install the german language pack ;-)
<batiste> How can I get some debug information on my crash?
<DaBonBon> what's the way to use kde3 on intrepid 8.10?
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: then I wouldn't understand anything ;)
<s0undt3ch> English all the way although my mother language is Portuguese
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: got no ideas anymore :P
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: got kdemultimedia installed?
<usuario> oie[
<usuario> .kanclakd
<usuario> açldfhgd
<usuario> kgçgf
<usuario> 666
<usuario> 66
<usuario> 66
<usuario> 66
<s0undt3ch> will anyone kick that usuario?
<usuario> hola?
<usuario> 666
<usuario> criunbdmm
<usuario> hwdada
<usuario> qweeqwe
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: nope
<courtjesterg> so peeps whats up with this shockwave not compate how the heck am i suppose to listen to some tunes myspace or the web? Java is installed
<batiste> kde 4.1 keep crashing randomly on my machine. What kind I do?
<batiste> s/kind/can
<courtjesterg> kiss your new os i am not reaceiving that maybe there is an update cause i've been up for 48 hrs working on getting this os right
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Beta/Kubuntu#KMix%20support%20for%20keyboard%20multimedia%20keys <- nope it does not work :)
<HappySmileMan> So does anyone know how to install firefox without all the Gnome libs?
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: so, does it matter to you, if the num light is on, or is it just important to be able to access the number-keys, that dont work, if you dont press the NUM key before?
<laurent_> hi, i've got a annoying problem when playing video, there is a little slowdown every ~3 -4 seconds
<laurent_> even vith dvd or divx, from the dvd or the harddisk
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: becouse my NUM key-light isnt on, either, but the number keys are working
<laurent_> it's a laptop with intel x3100 core 2 duo
<s0undt3ch> Saftpackl: mine are working, but when I see that led off, I tend to turn it on ;)
<s0undt3ch> so, then the numkeys stop working :)
<Saftpackl> lol
<Saftpackl> s0undt3ch: hmm, i dont think the light works, but there really is an auto-on on startup :)
<pulaski> Hello, I'm looking all over for a solution to a noatun problem to no avail.  When I start noatun on my hardy 8.04 I get "Connecting/starting aRts soundserver failed. Make sure that artsd is configured properly." Can anyone suggest a solution?
<RenzoreK> Anyone else having serious flash skipping issues in Kubuntu Intrepid Ibex? I didnt have this prob until I upgraded from Hardy
<Rioting_pacifist> vi is retarded! i just want to edit a file and simply add some text to a line but typing it just doesnt work?!
<HappySmileMan> Press escape, then i, then type
<Rioting_pacifist> RenzoreK: is flash running nicer?
<RenzoreK> Rioting_pacifist: What do u mean nicer?
<Rioting_pacifist> erm with a higher value of nice, eg more than 1 may be causing the problem under high load
<Rioting_pacifist> erm i mean 0
<tacosarecool> hello
<Illusioneer> hey, i have noticed an error with Konqueror4, it says that the various KCM plugins are missing, but they're installed.  is anybody else seeing this?  I'm using 8.10
<tacosarecool> Some buttons are unresponsive
<Rioting_pacifist> HappySmileMan: thanks i got added the text but ive ended up with loads of blank lines how do i get rid of them?
<administrator_> hello
<tacosarecool> !buttons responsive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacosarecool> !buttons unresponsive
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaBonBon> anyone here using kde3 on kubuntu 8.10?
<tacosarecool> How did you do that?
<chrisruls00> I don't think you can do that.
<tacosarecool> if you find .kde then change it to .kde4
<tacosarecool> Maybe
<Rioting_pacifist> theres a 3rd party repo but it means you cant install any kde4 programs
<courtjesterg> Ok help fuguired out win about time to fix that problem now problem the web site throws back a php file which i have to open normally in windows it goes bye bye when i click on it but now kate wants to open it aaand or other programs  HELP need to play my game before they fire me
<chrisruls00> I am currently having problem with the right-click meny of certian applications, namely konversation and k3b. The text will not appear in menus. Anyone else having this problem.
<RenzoreK> Rioting_pacifist: The system is not under load, dont know why I would have to set its priority it has all system resources basically available
<DaBonBon> Rioting_pacifist: why can't i install any kde4 programs/
<DaBonBon> Rioting_pacifist: are you talking about the pearsoncomputing.net repository?
<courtjesterg> i had one problem in konversation it went away apparently for now glitch
<DaBonBon> are there any ceveats i should know before using that repo?
<fiyawerx> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<courtjesterg> nvidia i got the place for you hold on
<fiyawerx> Does the hardware drivers app work in kubuntu 8.10? whenever I click 'activate' it just sits there and doesn't do anything
<tacosarecool> Me too
<courtjesterg> here you go nvinda graphic drivers
<tacosarecool> Wait till you try to use your webcam with flash
<courtjesterg> http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<Rioting_pacifist> im fairly sure, last time i read about installing kde3 on 8.10 anyway, that there are so many conflicts between the 3rd party repo and kde4 pacakges youd need to use another 3rd party repo for it to work
<tacosarecool> It will not work on some sites
<fiyawerx> courtjesterg: whats wrong with the nvidia drivers in the regular repos?
<fiyawerx> is it a known bug with the hardware drivers application?
<Rioting_pacifist> RenzoreK: i dont know on my computer i found that by default flash was niced to 3 or something and if i set it to 1 it was much more responive, there are also some problems with ati cards that i ran into
<RenzoreK> Rioting_pacifist: Ill try that real quick, I have nvidia (which sometimes seems even worse) the two major brand of cards and neither work well in Linux
<pulaski> join #kde
<courtjesterg> this works http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<fiyawerx> pulaski: who?
<courtjesterg> i need info on how to runa php file please
<Rioting_pacifist> RenzoreK: well the problems seam to be with the binary drivers, but with nvidia i used to find if i added enough crap to xorg.conf it seamed to work fine (was 2/3 years ago tho)
<pulaski> fiyawerx: That's me I forgot the slash. I'm looking for noatun info?
<RenzoreK> Rioting_pacifist: I cant complain because It works somewhat decent, not as bad as others, but for an 8600GT i was expecting it to run smoothly. At least it did before I made the move to linux lol
<chrisruls00> Hello, I am having problem with the text and menu in some applications. These applications all use a KDE3.5 style, like konversation and k3b. I am assuming there is some 3.5 setting making this happen, where would I go to fix this?
<marek_> hi i have a problem with alternate installation, it says it cannot find cdrom driver
<marek_> what should i do?
<pulaski> fiyawerx: I'm pulaski, I forgot the /.  I need some info ot artsd.  How do you get it? apt-get can't find the package named artsd....
<tacosarecool> mute iesomething
<tacosarecool> I had that problem I muted it and sound worked
<lakis1982> does anyone use liquid weather as widget ???  i have a problem
<lakis1982> i go to add widgets ..when i select to add liquid weather it says  : SuperKaramba cannot continue to run this theme.One or more of the required components of the Kross scripting architecture is not installed. Please consult this theme's documentation and install the necessary Kross components.
<urias> oi
<Rioting_pacifist> ?
<lovre> hi
<lovre> i have a situation
<lovre> installed windows, lost grub. Now i installed grub again, and now it doesnt show windows anymore in the list, so i cant boot it. What can i do?
<HappySmileMan> You can add the option yourself in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappySmileMan> Not entirely sure if you'll need to change anything but mine is http://pastebin.com/m75cafdf7
<HappySmileMan> Just add that to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HappySmileMan> root line might need to be changed, depending on how it's partitioned
<lovre> is this ok: http://pastebin.com/m246ea27d
<lovre> what does "make active " do?
<lovre> ill try it now, be back in a bit, thank you
<lovre> not working
<lovre> unsupported executable or something, error, cant load
<lovre> damn
<lovre> anyone? help? lost windows from grub list after install
<bastones> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu and rebooted, now its saying "root@localhost:~# - what do I do from here?
<bastones> kubuntu*
<bastones> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu and rebooted, now its saying "root@localhost:~# - what do I do from here?
<bastones> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu and rebooted, now its saying "root@localhost:~# - what do I do from here?
<van> hello someone could help me out, i was trying to format a NTFS disk plug into my Kubuntu
<van> someone could help me out
<ahmos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<van> i use mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1 but after everything finish, my fdisk still reconise it as a NTFS how come?
<cresco> having big probelms with ath0 device, can someone help
<bastones> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu and rebooted, now its saying "root@localhost:~# - what do I do from here?
<van> have you install the version Xwindows?
<ahmos> bastones: try typing startx
<bastones> its asking for localhost login: ? :S
<ahmos> enter your user name then password
<bastones> I have no user/password, I've only rebooted it from installation
<bastones> any ideas?
<GillesMM> what is the simple method to have mail command on my kubuntu station ?
<ahmos> i don't know how you installed it without username and password
<shiva> guys how can i change style for kde3 applications? i cannot install kcontrol...
<shiva> any1?
<c1sc0> hi shiva
<shiva> hi.. so can anyone tell me how i can start kcmshell style for kde 3 apps? :)
<sergio_> hola gente
<sergio_> una pregunta
<mister-t> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sergio_> como puedo config kde 4 y edit efect desckto
<mister-t> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shiva> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shiva> :)
<shiva> i think he speaks spanish
<andylockran|lapt> hehe
<mister-t>  :-)
<andylockran|lapt> hey.  Can someone give me some advice.
<andylockran|lapt> I've just switched to kubuntu (from ubuntu) so I could file some bug reports .etc.
<andylockran|lapt> after listening to the latest ubuntu uk podcast it seemed you guys were having a hard time of it.
<andylockran|lapt> so just thought I'd introduce myself :)
<courtjesterg> hey every notice with amor in the adepts its suppose to give you hints but never does the boxs are empty i wouldn't mide try giving the little guys some artifical life
<courtjesterg> i also could of swear someone made a virus once with that little thing
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to fix a internet connection when the log out screen says network cannot connect to dbus
<tacosarecool> Hmm
<tacosarecool> Are you on wireless or ethernet
<szrhawaii> its my friends comp
<szrhawaii> we rebooted under a new os and the wireless button doesnt respond
<szrhawaii> it says its enabled in the bios
<szrhawaii> but then the software doesnt pick it up
<tacosarecool> I don't remember what I did maybe disable network manager then enable
<tacosarecool> But on laptop I just installed ubuntu but plan on install kubuntu
<szrhawaii> i kubuntu better than ubuntu
<szrhawaii> kubuntu is easier i think and comes with better features
<szrhawaii> is anyone out there or do they just join in and look
<lakis1982> can someone tell me any good rss reader for karamba ?
<szrhawaii> what os you running
<szrhawaii> are you on kubuntu ubuntu mythbuntu or xubunutu
<szrhawaii> anyone home
<szrhawaii> <lakis1982>try the sites that are givne for karamba
<szrhawaii> like kde-loo.org, gnome-look.org, xfce-look.org
<LimCore> what to type in konsole (inside running X) to set resolution to 800x600 ?
<szrhawaii> i would think thats what your write
<courtjesterg> does imap actually work with kmail takes so longer then pop3 in thunderbird
<szrhawaii> so does anyone know how to connect a wireless when it wont even come on even after i checked the bios reset the settings and also tried doing configuring the network on the software
<courtjesterg> i saw soemthing for wireless in the adept when i typed in usb
<szrhawaii> does it fix a problem
<courtjesterg> bets me i haven't gotten to my usb drivers yet
<courtjesterg> they don't work
<szrhawaii> because it was working then i rebooted using ubuntu then the wireless didnt work anymore
<szrhawaii> but i upgraded to the kde version of ubuntu and now the graphic chip works but the wireless still wont come on when i press the button to come on
<szrhawaii> the light doesnt even show
<szrhawaii> your usb doesnt work
<szrhawaii> court your usb doesnt work
<courtjesterg> nope they don't work
<szrhawaii> how did you manage that
<szrhawaii> do you have a usb device that lights up when you plug it in
<szrhawaii> then you can tell if its a software or hardeware problem
<courtjesterg> leaveing s simple usb storage device in there there is power lights up its got music on it but sad see no notifications and don't know where it would be in the computere
<courtjesterg> i've been up more then 48 hrs switching over for the first time ti kubuntu
<courtjesterg> finally got wine to work now working on getting this game to work
<courtjesterg> project vistor
<szrhawaii> that wine system kind of sucks
<szrhawaii> sometimes it conflicts with programs
<henrik__> Hey everyone. Im having some problems with kubuntu 8.10 and vlc (and other fullscreen apps). When I watch a video in fullscreen mode, the screen flickers as my widgets updates.
<courtjesterg> when it usually sends me a file then i click on it in windows and it dissappears turns out its a php. file and now kate opens it up
<szrhawaii> not sure they fixed all the bugs out of it yet
<courtjesterg> aand the game won't go ack!
<henrik__> Does anyone have this problem?
<szrhawaii> henrik you should just go back to the kubuntu 8.04.1
<ytaggs> Hi, im new with kubuntu, have always used ubuntu and im a little lost
<szrhawaii> that works better than the new version
<courtjesterg> yeah when i pull the corner of a say browser and expand some times i got the envy graphic driver for nivivda installed
<szrhawaii> court just take off the wine
<henrik__> Bugger, I like the new versio ;)
<szrhawaii> and use a generic version
<courtjesterg> no wine is working fine
<szrhawaii> thats good
<courtjesterg> i was able to install the exe file
<szrhawaii> ive had problems with it before
<szrhawaii> after it uploads
<ytaggs> could anybody explain me how to keep things like the applet for power managment and for the ethernet for loading a startup???
<szrhawaii> ytaggs what are you lost in
<tacosarecool> There's a bunch of web pages that aren't displaying right in kde4
<Shurik2k5> hello guys. please recomend bittornet client for kubuntu 8.10
<szrhawaii> go to adept manager and download superkaramba for now till you learn more on pluging in stuf ytaggs
<courtjesterg> its jsut you go to the web site to lauch the site then click agree and opens to save another file or open either way its a php file that going down and wine doesn't have anything to do with php files so its a lancher of which i don't know what to do usually opens the game
<ytaggs> ok...i'll check tank u...kde seems to be odd
<szrhawaii> shurik you should have something called ktorrent under internet settings
<mozzy> ktorrent works fine for me
<tacosarecool> Transmission or wine utorrent
<Shurik2k5> transmition crash few time
<szrhawaii> ktorrent works really good with ark
<szrhawaii> check your settings
<Shurik2k5> what about deluge?
<courtjesterg> yeah thsi imap for kamil doesn't work when trying to retrive your mail from gmail
<courtjesterg> its still trying
<ytaggs> in gnome i always used deluge
<szrhawaii> ytaggs yeah at first it does but once you play with it youll get the hang of it
<szrhawaii> check out kde-look.org also
<szrhawaii> thats a tricky one
<szrhawaii> which one do you have thunderbird
<Shurik2k5> ok, thanks. And what about svn-client
<Shurik2k5> gui svn-client -)
<szrhawaii> not sure on that one
<szrhawaii> if your new to kde i recommend you go to kde-look.org and check your adept manager if you need any programs
<ytaggs> ok could someone please help me i dont want knetwork manager to launch each time i enter kubuntu...i hate having unnecesary thins on the system tray
<ytaggs> ??
<szrhawaii> go to adept manager in system and type in knetwork then right click and remove then apply
<szrhawaii> then it should disappear out your life forever
<ytaggs> ahh ok thank i
<ytaggs> hehehe sorry im new to kde
<szrhawaii> but make sure you have a network device running or it wont work later
<szrhawaii> and you need it to use adept manager
<ytaggs> how?
<ytaggs> i mean if i close it i still have internet
<szrhawaii> do you have a network device on it already
<szrhawaii> besides that one
<ytaggs> i dont know
<ytaggs> what do u mean?
<szrhawaii> did you do a full upgrade to kubuntu
<szrhawaii> or just a partial
<ytaggs> i formated and installed kubuntu
<szrhawaii> did you do a full partition
<ytaggs> one swap one root and one home
<szrhawaii> or half kubuntu half ubuntu
<ytaggs> only kubuntu
<szrhawaii> ok then you need knetwork unless you download anothe network device
<szrhawaii> otherwise you wont get wireless
<ytaggs> ok, but i dont want it on the sistem tray
<szrhawaii> or any other online thing also
<ytaggs> i dont have wireless
<szrhawaii> oh thats easy
<ytaggs> how???
<szrhawaii> just go to system tray and click system tray setting
<szrhawaii> there should be a line and an arrow on the bottom
<szrhawaii> click the arrow
<szrhawaii> then it should say remove system tray change settings or move
<tacosarecool> There's some pages that aren't displaying right in kde4
<tacosarecool> Like stickam
<ytaggs> now i want to have the system tray but i dont want knetwalk always there
<tacosarecool> It's displaying the list weird
<tacosarecool> when your on home page
<ytaggs> do u understand??
<szrhawaii> yeah when you click change settings
<szrhawaii> or configure settinsg
<ytaggs> im using kde 4.1
<szrhawaii> then click knetwork
<ytaggs> so i dont see what u r sayng
<szrhawaii> ohh ok
<alan_> sup yall
<szrhawaii> i dont like that version
<ytaggs> hahaha i think neither me
<szrhawaii> hey
<ytaggs> whats the best 3.5?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<szrhawaii> kde 3
<szrhawaii> is better right now
<alan_> Its more stable?
<szrhawaii> they are still working the bugs on the 4
<ytaggs> yeah i think it is more stable
<szrhawaii> it is and its easier
<alan_> Because i'm new and already had a few apps crash on me
<szrhawaii> kde 4 is kind of confusing
<ytaggs> and u r using hardy?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<ytaggs> well yeah
<ytaggs> its better
<ytaggs> intrepid its still full uof bugs
<szrhawaii> i thought kde 4 was ok if you like the mac feel to it
<szrhawaii> because its like that
<szrhawaii> but i got restless of it and came back to kde 3
<tacosarecool> KDE4 is nothing like mac it is more like vista
<alan_> Yeah
<ytaggs> i dont think....dont know i really like gnome, just wanted to give a try to kde and because never really liked  kde 3 so i tried 4
<szrhawaii> its got some of the same features as mac os x leopard
<ytaggs> but i think im coming back to gnome
<kkerwin> Hi. Trying to run aticonfig to setup my radeon 9800 mobility on kernel 2.6.27-7-generic. aticonfig segfaults, complaining in the syslog: segfault at c ip 080539fd sp bfce1560 error 6 in aticonfig[8048000+34000]
<szrhawaii> yeah everyone has their preferences
<ytaggs> yup
<szrhawaii> even xfce is kind of wierd to me
<szrhawaii> i even tried myth with xfce also
<alan_> Im kinda more used to Gnome,Just trying KDE out and see how it works and stuff.
<courtjesterg> i got a question just open my web browser says it uses kde 4.12 but there is a 4.13 on the site
<kkerwin> Oops. Make that Radeon 9600 mobility.
<szrhawaii> dont worry about that court
<courtjesterg> ok
<szrhawaii> ytagg give yourself like a day to play with kde 4 before going back
<szrhawaii> you never know
<Alanz_> How fast are bugfixes available?
<szrhawaii> i know sometimes i dont give other os a chance and then switch before figuring anything out much
<szrhawaii> i even tried vista black edition for fun yesterday
<szrhawaii> or windows black edition
<ytaggs> szrhawaii //yeah u r right....anyway i have a question i closed knetworkmanager and im still here so i can uninstall it
<ytaggs> ohh
<ytaggs> of course i can
<ytaggs> it just an applet
<szrhawaii> if you want to you can
<szrhawaii> yeah
<ytaggs> i thougt it was a network manager
<ytaggs> lol
<Alanz_> lol
<szrhawaii> it is if you delete it from your package manager
<szrhawaii> not from your system try
<ytaggs> what?
<szrhawaii> your package manager all systems have them
<ytaggs> yeah i know
<tacosarecool> My flash player is being weird because some sites let me set settings for flash
<tacosarecool> some don't
<ytaggs> im sayng that i thougt that knetwormanager was the kde network manager...but in fact its just an applet for the network manager
<szrhawaii> ohh ok
<szrhawaii> got confused
<blenderman345> Hello I need help installing Kubuntu
<ytaggs> nevermind
<blenderman345> ?
<ytaggs> hi blenderman
<ytaggs> whats your problem??
<tacosarecool> You wanna reformat or what
<szrhawaii> install
<tacosarecool> guided install using whole disc
<blenderman345> I'm partioning with the regular Ubutnu
<szrhawaii> thats your best bet
<tacosarecool> then
<blenderman345> Ubuntu
<szrhawaii> the o that
<szrhawaii> do that
<ytaggs> ubuntu or kubuntu??
<szrhawaii> it gives you the option when you reboot
<szrhawaii> to o half and half or the full thing
<blenderman345> I'm installing Kubuntu 50/50 with Ubuntu
<blenderman345> 50/50
<ytaggs> ok so whats the problem u r having??
<blenderman345> And it's stuck at 50% for 10 min
<szrhawaii> then do that
<szrhawaii> then do a full one
<szrhawaii> just pick one
<ytaggs> 50% of partioning??
<blenderman345> I can't exactly do that cuz I gotta lot of stuff on Ubuntu
<ytaggs> use the live cd
<szrhawaii> then get a external and save it
<szrhawaii> or the c works
<szrhawaii> cd
<blenderman345> And Just doing Kubuntu to use Blender. And some other KDE specials. Live CD used
<ytaggs> blender?? the 3d modeling software?
<blenderman345> Yep
<szrhawaii> you can use anything gnome has on kde
<ytaggs> u can use it in ubuntu
<szrhawaii> yeah some you can on gnome
<blenderman345> It no work on Ubuntu so I'm getting problems so blenderdevs said that I sould go Kubuntu for KDE
<ytaggs> u can just install kde in ubuntu and log in a kde session
<blenderman345> And I tried live cd and Kubuntu looks cooler. :)
<szrhawaii> then go with that
<szrhawaii> whats the hold up
<szrhawaii> cant make up your mind
<blenderman345> The install is stuck!
<ytaggs> ok.. so your problem right now is??? didnt get it u r stuck at 50% of what??
<blenderman345> At 50% of partitioning
<ytaggs> ok, so try again
<szrhawaii> turn it out a restart the whole process
<blenderman345> Just a min
<ytaggs> ohh partitioning the disl where ubuntu is??
<blenderman345> omigosh working now
<blenderman345> :(
<ytaggs> lol
<blenderman345> srry bout that
<szrhawaii> lol
<blenderman345> lol?
<blenderman345> lol
<ytaggs> it worked??
<blenderman345> I don
<blenderman345> 't know
<blenderman345> yet
<ytaggs> u sayd working
<ytaggs> no?
<blenderman345> I have to go through User name and everything
<blenderman345> now
<ytaggs> so its cool
<blenderman345> then I can see
<blenderman345> but I'm staying connected here in case.
<Alanz_> Does Konqueror comes whit Java and flash player installed?
<szrhawaii> its something
<ytaggs> ok
<szrhawaii> no
<szrhawaii> alanz
<ytaggs> no u have to install it
<Alanz_> How do i install/enable them?
<ytaggs> kubuntu restricted extras...
<Alanz_> Oh
<ytaggs> go to synaptic
<Alanz_> thanks
<ytaggs> u r welcome
<szrhawaii> package manager
<blenderman345> Uh guys is there a way to keep Ubuntu or Kubuntu without a password?
<szrhawaii> ytaggs so you know anything about wireless buttons not working or turning on
<szrhawaii> not really blender
<blenderman345> It's the only annoying thing about all Ubuntu distros
<ytaggs> nop...but u can do autologin
<blenderman345> auto login?
<ytaggs> believe me its better with a password
<blenderman345> It's a family computer
<blenderman345> and it's a desktop
<szrhawaii> it remembers your password so you dont have to do it again
<blenderman345> How do I do auto login?
<ytaggs> yeah u can do that so when u torn on the computer it automatically enter in the os without asking the password
<ytaggs> in kubuntu??
<szrhawaii> if you want to you can go into the admin part and add users
<ytaggs> or ubuntu?
<Alanz_> Ok so i used Adept,and searched for Java,Theres a handful of them,Which one i choose?
<szrhawaii> so they dont have to worry
<szrhawaii> look for firefox or mozilla plugin
<szrhawaii> opps thats for konqueror huh
<ytaggs> just search for kubuntu restricted extras or restricted content
<blenderman345> Actually, considering the odds, I've seen that one user is like 7x faster than 7 users
<RobertLaptop> Anyone setup network manger to work with Verizon usb727?  I not finding anything on google but the hardware gets found so it looks like it is a mater of getting knetworkmanger to recognize it is there.
<courtjesterg> nah kmail is working fine with imap i never expanded the folder for gmail wow 3000 spams in that folder ;0
<szrhawaii> yeah than do that
<blenderman345> One user is much faster, it's like that on Ubuntu and my Mac
<courtjesterg> you can download the java directly from adobe now i've been wondering about a shockwave program of sorts
 * andylockran|lapt is away: Gone away for now
<ytaggs> blender u want to do autologin in kubu o ubunto?
<szrhawaii> i use the password so no one can change admin stuff
<szrhawaii> or root folders
 * andylockran|lapt is back.
<szrhawaii> ditch konqueror and download the firefox
<blenderman345> oh forget it. I'll just leave it. :( It's such a pain
<szrhawaii> it works better
<blenderman345> Ok I gtg.
<courtjesterg> i don't like using firefox anymore
<szrhawaii> why is that
<courtjesterg> wasusing that in windows
<szrhawaii> thats different than using it here
<szrhawaii> windows sucks anyways
<ytaggs> blender
<ytaggs> its really easy
<courtjesterg> is it i was using thunderbird too
<szrhawaii> he left ytaggs
<ytaggs> ooh
<courtjesterg> i want to stick it out with the browser that it ccame with
<szrhawaii>  Ed Fella
<szrhawaii> oops
<courtjesterg> start developing this even more when i get settled down
<szrhawaii> i like that browser for when im downloading stuff
<szrhawaii> but i wuse firefox for surfing  the internet
<courtjesterg> ever tryed sea monkey?
<ytaggs> chrome rocks!
<szrhawaii> yeah didnt like it
<szrhawaii> any of you using comp fusion
<ytaggs> yeah
<courtjesterg> yeah well i am going to be looking for a good compiler i understadn kate does show good and such i want to dev
<ytaggs> im using compiz
<courtjesterg> make some money over here for my sweet in little programs since i am job less
<ytaggs> by the way it gives me a lot of problem in kde 4.1
<szrhawaii> compiz or fusion
<szrhawaii> it does
<ytaggs> u know...compiz-fusion
<courtjesterg> what i want to do is make a game
<ytaggs> would u send us one for free?
<szrhawaii> use kate
<szrhawaii> it works good
<szrhawaii> she should post it so we can download it
<courtjesterg> free beta is free i don't like the idea of monthly subscriptions believes in the game community and if you buy a game you should play it for free
<courtjesterg> now upgrades is another story
<holymoo> hey did you know in intrepid, if you just plug in a joystick, it controls the mouse?
<courtjesterg> or add-in to be purchased for time render of my sweet
<courtjesterg> sweat\
<szrhawaii> and tears huh
<courtjesterg> like 10six or pv you pay a sub to splay mean why you can also pay for extra jitter packs and stuff to help you out the jitters i think is a good idea but a monthly sub is bad
<courtjesterg> halflife i love and hl2 how they embraced the community
<ytaggs> szrhawaii im leaving tjank u for ur help
<szrhawaii> no prob
<szrhawaii> have a good one
<tacosarecool> hello
<tacosarecool> Ah
<szrhawaii> hello
<tacosarecool> Flash and kde4 don't work well together
<szrhawaii> they dont
<tacosarecool> Like some pages don't display right
<szrhawaii> what are you using to display them
<andylockran|lapt> can anyone recommend a good kde twitter/identi.ca poster ?
 * HappySmileMan is building mozilla-qt
<tacosarecool> Flash player 10
<tacosarecool> Yeah
<tacosarecool> Twhirl
<szrhawaii> on kde
<tacosarecool> Get the adobe air beta
<tacosarecool> Then get twhirl
<szrhawaii> you have wine
<tacosarecool> No theres a adobe air beta for linux
<tacosarecool> Works well
<andylockran|lapt> tacosarecool: is that straight off the adobe site?
<tacosarecool> Yep
<amigrave> how can I use console8x16 in konsole 2.1 from kde 4.1.3 ? I activated bitmap fonts in fontconfig (can see the console8x16 in kcontrol) but I can select it in konsole
<tacosarecool> Or google
<tacosarecool> Then you will find the link
<szrhawaii> link it up
<tacosarecool> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/air/linux/
<tacosarecool> http://www.twhirl.org/project/twhirl
<andylockran|lapt> no way.. the twhirl website installs adobe air for me on linux.. using flash
<tacosarecool> You must be on a windows version of flash then?
<andylockran|lapt> tacosarecool: flashplugin-nonfree I think
<tacosarecool> Or you can just use flash player 10
<tacosarecool> On synaptic
<tacosarecool> Or
<tacosarecool> You can install manually
<tacosarecool> If you want flock to have flash
<HappySmileMan> Is it not horribly insecure that flash is allowed to install programs?
<tacosarecool> It's not
<tacosarecool> I think andy is lieing flash can't get abobe air on linux yet
<andylockran|lapt> nope.. it started
<andylockran|lapt> and failed :p
<tacosarecool> Ok
<tacosarecool> see
<tacosarecool> You have to get air manually
<szrhawaii> yep its manual for me too
<HappySmileMan> No it did offer to install it, but then it fails
<szrhawaii> gotta get the bin file and place it
<HappySmileMan> Meaning it's probably allowe dinstall software on some platforms or something?
<tacosarecool> right click it
<szrhawaii> mine downloaded
<tacosarecool> And then give it perm to execute
<tacosarecool> permission
<szrhawaii> thats easy
<Fred_NewIntrepid> I did a fresh install on a old Toshiba Notebook I can't change screen resolution
<Fred_NewIntrepid> The notebook supports 1024x768 and it is at 800x600
<earthcreed> Can anyone point me to a resource on identifying how to install Nvidia drivers?  Jockey isn't working for me, hangs after I click activate.
<andylockran|lapt> once I've downloaded the .air file.. how do I install it ?
<szrhawaii> anyone know wireless troubleshooting good in here
<tacosarecool> left click
<Fred_NewIntrepid> How can I increase the resolution?
<tacosarecool> That's all
<szrhawaii> through terminal
<szrhawaii> can i get a wireless troubleshooting person
<szrhawaii> anyone
<szrhawaii> good at troubleshooting wireless problems
<earthcreed> What is your issue
<szrhawaii> theres like ten million people in here and no one knows wireless
<holymoo> why not just ask you questio nand see who answers
<szrhawaii> i try to turn the wireless on manually and it doesnt turn on anymore
<szrhawaii> the bios is good
<earthcreed> Is it on when they computer is first turned on?
<szrhawaii> the software is there
<szrhawaii> but does not manually turn on anymore
<szrhawaii> happened after i rebooted a new os in
<szrhawaii> guess no one can help me on that
<tacosarecool> Wait
<lighti3ulb> I need some help with xorg and my synaptics touchpad
<szrhawaii> thats the toughest question i swear
<earthcreed> Intrepid has an issue where network manager will not turn on a new wireless device that wasn't on and recognized when the computer was started.
<tacosarecool> The laptop is the wireless toggled on
<RobertLaptop> Does anyone know what package I need to install so knetworkmanager can configuire a dailup connection?
<szrhawaii> i try to turn it on but the light doesnt come on
<szrhawaii> earth how do you solve that problem
<szrhawaii> thats kind of what happened
<earthcreed> You can't, (unless you wan't to mess with kernel level stuff).
<lighti3ulb> Xorg sees that I have a synaptics touchpad, but there is no synaptics section in my xorg
<szrhawaii> do you know how
<earthcreed> Just make sure the device is on when the laptop is turned on.
<lighti3ulb> Just adding someone else's synaptics section didn't work
<szrhawaii> i know how to get into it i just need command prompts
<szrhawaii> it wont even turn on
<szrhawaii> i tried the bios i tried the software i tried rebooting and all the times same problem
<szrhawaii> i even tried reloading the official product software
<szrhawaii> and that didnt even want to load
<szrhawaii> if i throw windows back on it boots me out
<szrhawaii> can you solve this problem i go to reboot windows os and the computer boots me out before configuring
<szrhawaii> when it prompts to set the settings
<szrhawaii> anyone know that problem
<szrhawaii> so earth you dont know what how i can configure the kernel so it works the right way
<szrhawaii> or at least a way to start it all over again so everything works properly
<szrhawaii> should i delet all partitions then reboot to bios an see if i cant turn the wireless on there or should i try safe mode and see if it comes on in there and see if it will work
<szrhawaii> the toggle doesnt work so im not sure how to recreate that
<szrhawaii> or restart it
<zir-rt> hi, how can I configure the mouse to one single click for gnome programs?
<a_faris> Goooodddd morninggg guyzzz
<a_faris> Anyone out there?
<ilham> zir-rt: what apps do you use
<ilham> a_faris: good morning
<szrhawaii> hello
<zir-rt> ilham: For ex. Firefox save dialogs, quot libet..
<mister-t> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<HappySmileMan> The state of mozilla-qt seems pretty weird, all the QT code seems to be written but there's a few really obvious things not defined, like no-one added CAIRO_SURFACE_TYPE_QPAINTER to the enum in cairo.h
<HappySmileMan> So It appears that all the hard stuff is done but it needs to be messed around with before it compiles
<szrhawaii> anyone know how to turn on the toggle for a wireless when it the light doesnt work through the program files
<ilham> zir-rt: Sorry no idea
<a_faris> errr .. can someone help me with my display resolution pls?
<zir-rt> ilham: thanks anyway :)
<lazlor> !shoutcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast
<artur_> why can a C program, finishs in a message of 'segmentation fail' sometimes, and sometimes everything works with no problem? Could be a problem in the memory reserved to a process?
<tacosarecool> But why aren't some pages displaying properly
<tacosarecool> Is it just kde4?
<scholz> I have Kubuntu and Firefox 3.x but cannot get the Kodak plugin/extension to work
<scholz> the login just hangs... (with FireFox 2.x also)
<scholz> any ideas?
<tacosarecool> Wait till you get to stickam some stuff won't display right
<HappySmileMan> Latest firefox from source has Theory and Vorbis plugins bbuilt in... Does Firefox 3 have these or are they new to 3.1?
<tacosarecool> Any ideas I'll send you a pic
 * andylockran|lapt is away: Gone away for now
#kubuntu 2009-11-02
<EagleScreen> huntz23: you loose your Linux installation?
<huntz23> well yeah and no
<huntz23> I lost grub on reinstall of windows
<EagleScreen> did you install Windows after Linux?
<huntz23> yes
<EagleScreen> then now you only can boot Windows
<huntz23> correct
<EagleScreen> you need a Linux Live CD to repair grub installation
<huntz23> and I am trying to fix it with the live disk and its not goin so well
<EagleScreen> you need to mount the Linux root partition
<EagleScreen> (in Live enviroment)
<huntz23> right and apparently me or the disk is having issue..laf
<EagleScreen> and for this example, I will supose that it is mounted in /media/root
<huntz23> right
<EagleScreen> then you need to reinstall grub with this command: sudo grub-install -root-directory=/media/root '(hd0)'
<EagleScreen> double -
<EagleScreen> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root '(hd0)'
<EagleScreen> sorry
<huntz23> hmmm
<EagleScreen> this will install grub files in your Linux root artition and will load grub in MBR
<huntz23> so 'mount hdb1 /media/root' right
<huntz23> hdb1 is my linux install
<EagleScreen> /media/root must be created
<huntz23> right mkdir /media/root
<huntz23> ah, I am missing something
<EagleScreen> any problem?
<huntz23> yeah its not recognizing my hard drives, I think I missed a command
<oscar___> can someoen tell me how to stop grub from loading when I start the computer?
<EagleScreen> are your partitions listed in /dev?
<EagleScreen> oscar___: do you mean, stop the timer?
<huntz23> <EagleScreen> yes it does
<EagleScreen> then they are detected
<EagleScreen> with 'df -h' you can list mounted partitions
<huntz23> oops my bad might help if I went /dev/hdb1 isntead of hdb1
<EagleScreen> with 'sudo fdisk -l' you can list all partitions
<EagleScreen> mount /dev/hdb1 /media/root
<fencersbeatngu>  I just installed fedora in other partition appart from ubuntu, and then recovered my grub, but want to add fedora to that grub
<huntz23> right and the asterisked one is my linux boot partition right
<EagleScreen> fencersbeatngu: read grub wiki page
<fencersbeatngu> lol i tried
<MBSTO> :O
<fencersbeatngu>  but what is close is adding linux
<fencersbeatngu>  i mean windows
<EagleScreen> fencersbeatngu: are u using grub2 or grub-legacy?
<huntz23> <EagleScreen> do I still us sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root '(hd0)'
<huntz23> or is hd0 replaced by hdb1?
<EagleScreen> it is always '(hd0)'
<EagleScreen> hd0 means load to MBR
<huntz23> ok that might have been my mistake
<EagleScreen> sure
<kooolanl> :)
<huntz23> ok, brb, let you know if it worked
<KDesk> hi, in karmic, every time a new kernel gets instlled, grub2 puts two entry of the same kernel, so with one kernel I have minimum 4 entries (normal, recovery and a  copy of both), also a compy of memtest and all other kernels. Do you know what can I do so that grub doesn't write twice the entry every time?
<Bsims> I have two problems, I can't get the capslock/numlock lights to come on my keyboard can anyone else confirm, and I can't get kde to ring the actual system bell... I am running Karmic Ubuntu
<KooolaNL> hey
<KooolaNL> how do u make ubuntu 32bit make use of 4gb instead of just 3 (my lappy has 4)
<krnl> hi
<krnl> how can i mount a hd permanently in kubuntu without editinig fstabM
<krnl> ?
<dtchen> KooolaNL: do you have linux-image-generic-pae installed?
<KooolaNL> dtchen dont know
<KooolaNL> i have a fresh install of 9.10 32bit cd  and i did some updates
<fencersbeatngu>  I just installed fedora in other partition appart from ubuntu, and then recovered my grub, but want to add fedora to that grub
<alteroo> krnl: Why the no editing fstab restriction?
<krnl> alteroo: i put there lines but after reboot, it didn't mount, i guess i do something wrong, and try to do it other way.
<KDesk> krnl: which lines do you put?
<krnl> KDesk: /dev/sdb1 /root/HD auto relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<alteroo> krnl: lets review the lines. Can You pastebin it
<carpii_> ok so when you say 'no fstab' you mean, you need to find out how to mount it properly, rather than 'i cant use fstab'
<Huntz23> <EagleScreen>thanks, just another lessons that a few letters can get ya
<alteroo> krnl: You can test it without reboot by the way
<krnl> carpii_: you are right :)
<krnl> alteroo: how can i test it?
<alteroo> sudo mount -a
<KDesk> krnl: ah, which file system has it?
<krnl> KDesk: vfat
<krnl> fat32
<Bsims> I have two problems, I can't get the capslock/numlock lights to come on my keyboard can anyone else confirm, and I can't get kde to ring the actual system bell... I am running Karmic Ubuntu
<buckethead> works for me.. Bsims. What type of system?
<krnl> with mount -a, it works. dont know what could be that :) i'm going to reboot to check if its really ok, thanks for advices :)
<alteroo> Bsims: can the system ring the bell?
<Huntz23> whats the command to find out which version of Kubuntu your running?
<Bsims> when I click the test system bell button in kde it makes a tone through the headphones not the actuall system bell
<KDesk> lsb_release -a
<alteroo> Huntz23: lsb_release -a or cat /etc/issue
<Bsims> alteroo: and echo -e "\a" does nothing
<alteroo> Bsims: I'll just make a note that echo \a isn't KDE :)
<nomopofomo> hi  can someone helpme figure out how to install the device manager plasmoid? i can run cmake, make and make install, no errors but i don't know how to actually install the thing!
<Bsims> alteroo: I did turn the volume for system speaker to max in alsaconf
<Huntz23> thanks KDesk and alteroo
<Bsims> alteroo: it's the console way of forcing a beep
<KDesk> Bsims for the keyboard light check System Settings, in Keyboard and Mouse
<Bsims> alteroo: and my other issue is, minor, but really annoying... I can't get the capslock/numlights to turn on
<Bsims> KDesk: I did
<alteroo> nomopofomo: You are installing from trunk?
<Bsims> No love, and it doesn't work in gnome or wmaker either
<nomopofomo> alteroo: from source, idk what trunk means
<Bsims> KDesk: and apport takes ages to gather any info to file a kernel bug report
<alteroo> Bsims: Yes I know I"m just saying that if that isn't working either your system speakers arenot hooked up or your system doesn't come with one
<KDesk> Bsims: hmm, in my pc I active that option but the light is off until I press Shift or something like that works. lol
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Trunk is the latest source available
<Bsims> alteroo: it worked in jaunty... and I built my machine I know it has one, and it works... it beeps on boot
<alteroo> Bsims: Ok well I would say hit up #alsa
<krnl> re
<Bsims> alteroo: that sounds reasonable
<nomopofomo> alteroo: i downloaded the source from kde-looks.org which i believe is the latest
<Bsims> I'll kill and restart X too, I just removed pulse so flash would actually work <g>
<krnl> i rebooed the computer, and it didn't mount the HD printed in fstab, however mount -a works. do you have any idea how could this happen? :)
<alteroo> nomopofomo: I don't think it is. wait which device manager are you talking about?
<nomopofomo> alteroo: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Device+Manager?content=106051
<alteroo> krnl: did you use real tabs ?
<krnl> http://pastebin.com/m73d2a04a
<krnl> alteroo: sry, i don't exactly know what are real tabs
<alteroo> krnl: there are columns in the /etc/fstab
<alteroo> the spaces between the entries in the columns did you use spacebar or did you press tab
<alteroo> they need to be real tabs
<krnl> i check it.
<krnl> no i used spaces. :)
<krnl> going to retry :)
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Ah I know this one it's in trunk :) they merged it so it comes with KDE by default now
<alteroo> Hold on a moment let me look at it
<nomopofomo> alteroo: thanks
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Where did you say you had reached?
<nomopofomo> alteroo: i can run all the way up to make install but then i have no idea how to actually use the plasmoid
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Isn't there a README In the source?
<alteroo> or an INSTALL
<nomopofomo> alteroo: neither
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Ok One moment
<nikitis> So what's with Coniacal not supporting some software any longer?
<nomopofomo> like what?
<nikitis> gcc
<alteroo> nikitis: Huh?
<nikitis> i'm doing a dist-upgrade and it came up with information saying the company is no longer supporting the following software
<alteroo> nomopofomo: http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=70
<nikitis> and it's a few linux packages
<nikitis> Stuff like Cupsddk, gcc, etc
<alteroo> nikitis: They probably mean older versions of gcc
<alteroo> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.82ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nomopofomo> alteroo: that doesn't help, i followed that instructions
<nikitis> hmm
<alteroo> IT's there and in main so that's supported :)
<nikitis> Should be re-worded then
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Log out and back in and see if it's in the list?
<nomopofomo> alteroo: tried that
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Try in #kde
<nomopofomo> nobody knows
<alteroo> HA ha ok what does it out put do you get a new .dsktop file in the directory?
<nomopofomo> yeah and a .so file
<DoubleD84> anyone use cdemu?
<alteroo> Whee ok now comes the fun part to hunt down te other plasmoids and see where they are
<Taggnostr> hello
<nomopofomo> what is the file extension for a plasmoid?
<alteroo> nomopofomo: It's a .desktop
<alteroo> which describes the file and where the info for it is
<alteroo> see /usr/share/kde(4)/applications/plasma/plasmoids
<nomopofomo> alteroo: omg ok so su -c "make install" works better than sudo make install apparently
<nomopofomo> no clue why
<Taggnostr> I have kubuntu 9.04 and I'm trying to upgrade to 9.10 but kpackage manager crashes when I click on "continue", and apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't see 9.10, is there any other way to upgrade?
<nomopofomo> alteroo: sorry
<alteroo> nomopofomo: Wheee :) so it works now?
<alteroo> nomopofomo: su -c is actually root
<alteroo> sudo is not
<alteroo> It may make a difference to the system/command
<nomopofomo> i see
<alteroo> Taggnostr: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Taggnostr> alteroo, ok
<alteroo> Taggnostr: you should use that instead of dist-upgrade for the ubuntu family of distros
<Taggnostr> I've never heard of that command, I'll keep it in mind for the next time, thanks
<alteroo> Taggnostr: it's the server upgrade routine :-)
<neversleep> hello
<BluesKaj> alteroo, that command doesn't edit the sources.list to upgrade to the new version , so the update-manager is the safest method
<neversleep> i have problem with the madwifi in 9.10
<neversleep> somebody help?
<alteroo> hi CPrgmSwR2
<alteroo> BluesKaj: Did for me
<alteroo> nomopofomo: joy|?
<BluesKaj> let's hope you don't have any problems
<nomopofomo> alteroo: sort of...  the  plasmoid seems to be having some issues
<neversleep> the wireless have problem
<alteroo> BluesKaj: please tell Taggnostr about a better method if there is one
<Taggnostr> now is probably already too late
<alteroo> neversleep: What kind
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, update-manager is the safest method
<Taggnostr> but I can add the sources manually later
<alteroo> Taggnostr: As long as your hardware it working it's not too late :-)
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, does that start the gui?
<neversleep> alteroo i put madwifi driver for my atheros
<neversleep> and dont work
<nomopofomo> ok time for more questions
<nomopofomo> i'm having a problem with amarok freezing at 41% of scanning my collection every time
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, alt+f2 , update-manager
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, it's still downloading the things, maybe I can interrupt that and try
<neversleep> eversleep@neversleep-laptop:~/Public/madwifi-trunk-r4099-20090929$ modprobe ath_pci
<neversleep> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<neversleep> WARNING: Error inserting wlan (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/net/wlan.ko): Operation not permitted
<neversleep> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Operation not permitted
<neversleep> neversleep@neversleep-laptop:~/Public/madwifi-trunk-r4099-20090929$
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, no ,leave it alone ..let it finish
<alteroo> neversleep: which atheros?
<Taggnostr> so, should I do the update-manager now or later when the do-release-upgrade is done?
<neversleep> can help any one with the method activation of madwifi?
<neversleep> yes alteroo
<neversleep> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr,. let the do-release-upgrade finish , you may not need update-manager
<alteroo> neversleep: try sudo modprobe auth_pci
<Taggnostr> BluesKaj, ok
<alteroo> BluesKaj: can you do update-manager -d ?
<neversleep> neversleep@neversleep-laptop:~/Public/madwifi-trunk-r4099-20090929$ sudo modprobe auth_pci
<neversleep> [sudo] password for neversleep:
<neversleep> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<neversleep> FATAL: Module auth_pci not found.
<alteroo> neversleep: try sudo modprobe ath_pci
<alteroo> sorry
<harrison> Hi, is there a command to find information about a specific file in /dev. Say I want to find out information about /dev/sda1 is there a command like 'information /dev/sda1'
<harrison> Originally I was trying to find out the file for the device listed in lsusb, so say I plug a usb drive in, I run lsusb and then I can find out the /dev/sdaxx address for it
<BluesKaj> alteroo, update-manager -d is for development versions only
<alteroo> BluesKaj: Well that's when I normally update :)
<neversleep> i need a right method to activate it for sure
<neversleep> i am in google 6 hours
<neversleep> :/
<alteroo> harrison: If it's mounted just ype mount
<alteroo>  it will tell you the device and where it's mounted to
<harrison> What if it isn't mounted, alteroo?
<alteroo> neversleep: did sudo moodprobe ath_pci work ?
<alteroo> harrison: it's likely the latest sd device
<BluesKaj> alteroo, well you'll have to wait for a month for lucid (lunatic) lynx
<neversleep> i right what the terminal say
<alteroo> BluesKaj: Lynx are a little lunatic
<neversleep> neversleep@neversleep-laptop:~/Public/madwifi-trunk-r4099-20090929$ sudo modprobe auth_pci
<neversleep> [sudo] password for neversleep:
<neversleep> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<neversleep> FATAL: Module auth_pci not found.
<alteroo> neversleep: paste bin it
<BluesKaj> that's just my opinion, alteroo
<alteroo> neversleep: No that's auth_pci
<alteroo> neversleep: try sudo moodprobe ath_pci
<alteroo> BluesKaj: They are feline so the moon does affect them :-)
<harrison> alteroo: Is there a way to know 100% correctly rather than just figuring out the most likely device?
<neversleep> neversleep@neversleep-laptop:~/Public/madwifi-trunk-r4099-20090929$ sudo modprobe ath_pci
<neversleep> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, it will be ignored in a future release.
<alteroo> harrison: Sure but that's more a question for #hal
<alteroo> neversleep: You should be ok now
<alteroo> BluesKaj: What makes it lunatic in your opinion?
<neversleep> no wireless network found :/
<harrison> alteroo: I'm not sure that I would know what to ask over there to be honest
<neversleep> i have done this and later nothing happen :/
<BluesKaj> alteroo, dunno , I just think it sounds better
<BluesKaj> :)
<neversleep> alteroo atheros with madwifi you have?
<alteroo> harrison: How can you knowing information about a device find out which dev file it's associated with
<alteroo> BluesKaj: I find it funny that it will be KTS
<alteroo> LTS
<harrison> I'll give that a go, thanks for your help alteroo
<neversleep> i must do restart?
<alteroo> neversleep: no
<nomopofomo> having a problem with amarok :( it freezes at 41% of scanning my library all the time
<alteroo> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alteroo> nomopofomo: #amarok
<alteroo> They would have better diagnostics
<neversleep> all my multimedia works and i have problem with madwifi
<neversleep> is ironic?
<neversleep> yes it is
<nomopofomo> alteroo: yeah but so may more people in here ;)
<The_Journey> I need help, amorak doesn't make any sound when I try to play a file, but I know my sound works because I can listen to videos on youtube. Can someone help me?
<neversleep> update the codecs
<The_Journey> how?
<alteroo> The_Journey: instal libxine1-ffmpeg
<neversleep> alteroo i want to kiss you dude
<neversleep> you sent me lucky
<alteroo> neversleep: did you read the wifi docs?
<neversleep> no ok
<alteroo> neversleep: works?
<neversleep> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<alteroo> neversleep: ok fine but on the cheek
<neversleep> at preferences i must be put madwifi driver
<alteroo> ah right
<neversleep> and ath0 in wlan0
<neversleep> yeah
<neversleep> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<neversleep> after restart it will works?
<alteroo> neversleep: No clue :-) did you blacklist the old drivers?
<neversleep> a think so
<neversleep> i think so
<neversleep> can i do it again now?
<neversleep> the ath5k scares me
<neversleep> i have done it black list
<alteroo> neversleep: reboot and let us see what it does
<neversleep> i am start the reboot
<neversleep> the god with me
<BenPA> Blueskaj: I have not resolved my grub issue in 9.10 but have filed a manual bug report in LaunchPad
<BenPA> Blueskaj: supergrub did not work but there is information under Ubuntu grub2
<Jevon> So, the only way for me to move back to 8.04 is a clean reinstall right?
<alteroo> Jevon: Only easy way
<Jevon> figures
<BluesKaj> BenPA, yeah, I just saw that supergrub's latest live cd isn't very good
<jepong> hello... what is the -dbg package for kopete and konversation?
<alteroo> Jevon: What is the rproblem ?
<Jevon> well, I finally got stuff to somewhat the way i like... then i tried to run blender
<jepong> want to report about the crash i encountered
<Jevon> and I use blender almost every day
<BenPA> Blueskaj: there are a ton of issues with grub and the new grub2
<The_Journey> alteroo, amarok still doesn't make any sound after i installed that
<alteroo> The_Journey: You closed it and restarted it?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, so you're on your jaunty install now ?
<The_Journey> alteroo, yea
<BenPA> Blueskaj: no, still on livecd Knoppix
<alteroo> The_Journey: Ok get http://www.vorbis.com/music/Mists_of_Time-4T.ogg
<BenPA> Blueskaj: I also have a PC with Linux Mint that is working
<alteroo> Play that and see if you have sound
<alteroo> Jevon: I'm waiting on the caveat
<The_Journey> yea that plays
<Jevon> I will give KDE4 one final test by running a memtest to ensure all 2gb are working up to par
<CPrgmSwR2> hey alteroo
<The_Journey> alteroo, I can hear sound from that link
<alteroo> The_Journey: it's your codecs then
<alteroo> what are you trying to play ?
<The_Journey> alteroo, what is a codec?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, have you tried the error 15 fixes on the net , there are quite a few how to's for grub, but not much for grub2
<The_Journey> an mp3 file
<alteroo> The_Journey: you installed libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<BenPA> Blueskaj: yes, I have been at this for 2 days now
<The_Journey> yea
<Jevon> When rotating one of my high-poly files, my framrate dropped to 2/s
<alteroo> Jevon: What's wrong with blender?
<alteroo> Jevon: Ah .. What video card?
<alteroo> how are you CPrgmSwR2 ?
<Jevon> ATI Radeon x1270
<CPrgmSwR2> alteroo: okay
<alteroo> The_Journey: A codec is what allows us to put audio and video information in a small file and then play it back
<BenPA> Blueskaj: this is the worse problem I have had to date .... usually you guys can help right away
<alteroo> The_Journey: it stands for code and decode.
<jepong> hello... what is the -dbg package for kopete and konversation?
<CPrgmSwR2> alteroo: been trying to get over this illness, Although its not confirmed, I have a high reason to believe I just got through fighting the swine flu
<CPrgmSwR2> konversation is an awsome irc client
<alteroo> jepong: kdelibs-dbg ?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, yeah , it's troublesome , usually ppl get past the grub issue with just a few commnds and grub-updates
<alteroo> Jevon: Do you have desktop effects on ?
<The_Journey> alteroo, should I install GStreamer?
<alteroo> The_Journey: try log out and back in
<CPrgmSwR2> is it prehaps something like kdenetwork-dbg?
<BenPA> Blueskaj: If I could get to someway of running the commands I think it would be ok
<jepong> alteroo: thank you!
<Jevon> I turned them off, might do a disable restart
<alteroo> Jevon: hmm ok
<BluesKaj> BenPA, there has to be a fix and some of our grub and install guru's take weekends off , but they should be back tomorrow. ...I hope.
<CPrgmSwR2> I have also been battling a sound issue with the new release of kubuntu
<BenPA> Blueskaj: I can wait ...
<CPrgmSwR2> Discoverd I have sound through my headphones, but I don't have any sound through my speakers.
<BluesKaj> well tv time with wifey ...BBL
<BenPA> Blueskaj: thanks for your help
<asobi>  how can i get konqueror to show details when i hover mouse over mp3 files like kde3 where it displays the mp3 tag?
<warlock85> hello all I just install kubuntu on my laptop and I am trying to use the VPN ItsHidden how do I do this?
<warlock85> hello? anybody?
<warlock85> can anybody answer my question?
<asobi> jaunty? karmic?
<warlock85> kubuntu 9.10
<asobi> my guess is you have to add the nm widget
<Lord_Drachenblut> warlock85: i have been trying to get it going with kvpnc with out much luck
<warlock85> Network Manager wiget?
 * asobi has jaunty
<asobi> with kde4
<asobi> that's my guess
<Lord_Drachenblut> asobi: I would have imagined that kvpnc would be the way to go but i could be mistaken.  I'm using wicd on the laptop since i have had constant issue with the builtin network manager
<asobi> yes, nm had A LOT of problems, wicd seems to be the best way to go for most people
<asobi> you should also know that i am really a kubuntu newb... ~_~
<kai87689> Can anyone help me with new install of Kubuntu, 9.10 broke bluetooth what happened ?
<CPrgmSwR2> lovely
<Huntz23> what is the latest LTS ubuntu?
<kai87689> CPrgmSwR2: Yeh it's great ! No problems in 8.10 and 9.04 might just go back to 9.04 then  ; )
<warlock85> Oh My Gosh someone needs to create a VPN for linux this is driving me crazy!!!
<The_Journey> how do I install driver for my soundcard? It's C-Media CMI8738
<Huntz23> anyone in here familiar with differences between LTS and non-LTS
<Kage_Jittai> Huntz23: yes
<Kage_Jittai> LTS = Long term support
<Huntz23> yes
<denel> gde russkiy narod? :)
<Huntz23> I am upgrading from EOL, with was a non LTS
<Kage_Jittai> means any distro that is LTS is supported (bug fixes and security fixes for 5 years)
<Kage_Jittai> while Non-LTS is only support for 1 year (I think)
<Huntz23> so its an adventure for sure, coming from 6.10
<Jevon> I upgraded from 8.04, and more than likely going back
<Jevon> it is a difference though
<Huntz23> but what I am after is once get into an LTS will I be fine there if I so decide till the next LTS?
<Kage_Jittai> Huntz23: 8.10 will be supported until 2013 (IIRC)
<CPrgmSwR2> hopefully 10-04 well fix many of the issues 9.10 created
<Huntz23> or is there differences in operations from non-LTS to LTS?
<Jevon> not really, you just get more updates for longer
<Kage_Jittai> Huntz23: no, the only difference is the software is older
<Kage_Jittai> less features
<Huntz23> and 8.10 is the most recent LTS?
<Kage_Jittai> yes
<Jevon> are 8.04 and 8.10 virtually identical
<Kage_Jittai> Jevon: no
<Jevon> what did they change between them
<Taggnostr> alteroo, BluesKaj, the upgrade ended, but now I'm having some problem with the wireless connection
<The_Journey> how do I install driver for my soundcard? It's C-Media CMI8738
<Taggnostr> if I click on the tray icon there I can see the access point but when I click on it nothing happens
<Taggnostr> and the tray icon keep saying 'unavailable'
<Jevon> I also have wireless problems
<Taggnostr> I don't know if it's related to kdewallet though, when it started it appeared in a different window, and then it asked me the password for the wireless instead of reading it from the wallet
<Jevon> I never had any problems after I disabled/uninstalled kwallet
<alteroo> !sound | The_Journey
<ubottu> The_Journey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Taggnostr> if I click on the tray icon it shows the name of the access point, and when I click on it I can see for a fraction of second "activating.." appearing after that and then it disappear and return as it was before
<Taggnostr> is there a way to connect from the terminal?
<Izinucs> Taggnostr: do you have wep, wpa or is ssid off on your router?
<The_Journey> alteroo, where can I go to K Menu?
<Taggnostr> I don't remember exactly what it is, but there's a password and before the upgrade it used to work, the password was stored in kdewallet too
<EbolaVirus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Izinucs> Taggnostr: try disabling all router encryption/protection and make sure the ssid broadcast is turned on.. then connect again.. I'll be it will work.. once connected reset a password in the router and do the same in kubuntu
<EbolaVirus> !ops
<Izinucs> EbolaVirus: why you calling for ops?
<EbolaVirus> to get banned duh
<EbolaVirus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<EbolaVirus> ban me riddell
<Riddell> twonkle
<Izinucs> thnx
<Dragnslcr> Mmmkay
<Lord_Drachenblut> so why would someone try to get banned?
<Jevon> I know people like that, just on a more social server
<Macrophage> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<JontheEchidna> a bit late there Macrophage? ;-)
<Macrophage> what?
<Jevon> so you changed your nick and came back?
<Lord_Drachenblut> that's the second dumbest thing I have seen all day
<Macrophage> I am part of the immune system
<JontheEchidna> oh, hmm. same guy. Should have seen the connection
<Macrophage> I am looking for a penguin named tux anyone seen him?
<Jevon> Drachenblut, come on over to the SWC IRC server. That would be almost normal behavior
<Macrophage> I have antibodys ready to throw at the fucking retarted mascot
<Jevon> 10, 9, 8...
<Riddell> meh, no freenode staff on
<Fusion64> hello,I Finished My kubuntu Download 5 minutes ago,How can i ensure that my iso is complete?
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Fusion64
<ubottu> Fusion64: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Fusion64> can i repair It if it has some problems ?
<Fusion64> Thanks,I've compared the checksums and there was no problem.
<postfuturist> If I open Dolphin and click on "Volume (ntfs)" my Windows partition gets mounted at /media/disk, is there a way to get it to mount automatically on boot?
<Fusion64> Anybody tried kubuntu 9.10 64 bit with Wubi?
<Izinucs> Fusion64: you gotta be running Win 7 or another 64 bit system
<Fusion64> No. i'm Running Vista 32 bit . i was reading the wubi F.A.Q and i didnt see anything about the thing that you told me.
<veritos> Why is kdelibs5 called that when it's really version 4?
<Fusion64> If you are unsure of this (like me) i suggest you search about it on google.
<Fusion64> veritos:Search about it
<veritos> Fusion64, looking
<veritos> google sucks of late, though
<veritos> since they started their 'ignore my search operators' stuff
<alteroo> veritos: It's always one version ahead
<alteroo> the kdelibs in KDE3 was kdelibcs4c2
<veritos> alteroo, yeah, i noticed, i'm just trying to figure out why.
<veritos> do we keep it that way to make upgrading happy?
<veritos> ('we' includes debian too, apparently)
<Huntz23> updateing fun
<Huntz23> oi, and typo
<Huntz23> Question, I am upgrading and kde background comes up with script allterations in the file
<Xcell> just loaded all and the kitchen sink.. everything works nicely  but... audacious will not play shoutcast.. is there a lib missing?
 * MaartenLx tries apt-get install kitchen-sink
<Xcell> lol
<Xcell> it has purified drinking water
<webbb82> ok i need a little help  i got kde and gnome installed but i think i missed a file when i installed kde  when i try to login it will login and everything works but the screen is black   besides the apps running i can see,  and if i do plasma-desktop the desktop will apear then crash and go back to black
<Huntz23> here is the passte bin that accompanies my question   http://pastebin.com/d4de079fb
<webbb82> i had kubuntu netbook installed but i took it off and installed the niormal kubuntu and then this  happened
<Xcell> if someone doesnt help im calling my mom.
<Huntz23> is there an apt-get for hot tub?
<JontheEchidna> webbb82: try uninstalling kubuntu-netbook-default-settings
<webbb82> JontheEchidna, its already uninstalled just checked
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<webbb82> i think plasma keeps crashin
<webbb82> cause i can hit alt f2 and the runner will open and kopete will show  but the desktop isnt there
<SJr> Do I have another option for Wireless management besides Network manager it seems to be very broken in Karmic, I can't connect to anything.
<alteroo> webbb82: open konsole and run plasma-desktop
<alteroo>  you should get the reason it crashed
<webbb82> i did that in alt f2 and the desktop poped up and then went away rite after
<carpii_> 3:30 am with one cigarette left
<webbb82> im in gnome rite now
<carpii_> how will i survive the night :(((((
<alteroo> webbb82: I know that's why I said run it in konsole
<alteroo>  ok fine run it in gnome-terminal
<alteroo> carpii_: By sleeping
 * carpii_ sobs
<webbb82> ok
<carpii_> i think youre right
<Huntz23> question I got a message during upgrade about my background, here is the paste bin http://pastebin.com/d4de079fb
<webbb82> ok
<webbb82> invalid path?
<webbb82> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 1
<webbb82> is there a way to find out what depends im missing
<webbb82> alteroo, any ideas?
<Xiella> How do I open .xlsx files in Open Office 3/Karmic?  Double clicking doesn't work, neither does File>open in Calc...
<webbb82> apt-get -f install  installed these The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<webbb82>   libgda-4.0-common python-gdl python-gtkspell python-gtkmozembed libgda-4.0-4
<webbb82>   python-eggtrayicon python2.5-minimal libdb4.6 python-gksu2 libgdl-1-3
<webbb82>   libgdl-1-common
<billet75> has anyone configured a geforce 210 carsd
<Huntz23> xcel files are database files
<Huntz23> so try opening with database
<buckaroo> hello
<buckaroo> somebody can help me
<buckaroo> i need to probe my apache server
<buckaroo> eeeeeyyyyy
<Xiella> Thanks Huntz23 I'll try that.
<Huntz23> np, hope it helps
<buckaroo> somebody can help?
<buckaroo> i´m from Argentina
<Xiella> Huntz23 - I know nothing about databases but it asks to select an existing database from a list of about 8 options - there's no option to open just an ordinary file.
<buckaroo> i install apache server
<Huntz23> did you right click on the file you are trying to open?
<Huntz23> in the menu you should see "open with"
<Huntz23> click open with and look for open office.org database
<mm_202> what's the new knotes replacement called?
<buckaroo> mm_202 can you helpme?
<mm_202> buckaroo: with?  I didnt see your question.
<buckaroo> is only a litle thing
<Xiella> Huntz23 - Trying that now, thanks
<buckaroo> i need test my apache server
<Huntz23> k
<mm_202> buckaroo: okay
<Xiella> Huntz23 - Doesn't work.  No errors, just nothing happens
<buckaroo> if you can test my ip: http://190.183.17.151:1300/
<mm_202> buckaroo: Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Server at 190.183.17.151 Port 1300
<Huntz23> no bouncing cursor, or hourglass jsut nothing?
<mm_202> yep, it comes up with a listing with 3 files.
<Xiella> Huntz23 Nope, neither of those, just nothing.
<buckaroo> it works?
<mm_202> buckaroo: yes
<buckaroo> and this link? http://buckaroo.noip.es:1300/
<mm_202> if I open index2.html I get the usual 'It works!'
<mm_202> buckaroo: that works as well.
<buckaroo> ok! thank´s my friend,,,
<mm_202> No problem.
<webbb82> is there any temp file that stored all the terminal command and stuff go
<webbb82> some temp
<buckaroo> i use ubuntu in Argentina
<buckaroo> thanks mm_202
<Huntz23> ha, mm_202, knotes = Desktop sticky notes
<Huntz23> Xiella, lookin
<mm_202> Huntz23: heh, I was hoping there was a better replacement.  The desktop notes are pretty, but not very useful.
<Xiella> Thanks :)
<Huntz23> lol, hey can you peak at somethin for me, I got a message upgrading, http://pastebin.com/d4de079fb what you think?
<webbb82> gthis is what i get  http://pastebin.com/m3e014340
<Huntz23> xiella it looks like some hoop jumping as it xlsx is a microsoft pain in the arse
<Huntz23> I did come across a converter possibly
<Xiella> Huntz23: oh dear heh
<Xiella> Huntz23: Yeah?
<LordHawke13> Good evening Ubuntu users of the world!!
<Huntz23> http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?p=273487
<Huntz23> well apparently office 2007 isnt playin nice with the open office team
<Xiella> Ah right
<Xiella> Huntz23: hah, yeah.  I think I came across that too but I'm scared of apt-get in konsole for something that isn't in Kpackagekit
<Huntz23> what ubuntu are you on?
<Xiella> Karmic (kde 4)
<at133> Hi, I just installed kubuntu 9.04. I would like to change my shortcut keys to mirror those of windows. Back when KDE had kcontrol there was a setting for this, but I can't find it in the new system settings. Is there still a way to do this?
<LordHawke13> #ubuntu
<LordHawke13> Aww shit. . .
<Huntz23> Xiella it may be the only way
<at133> For clarification, I know that I can change the shortcut keys one by one, but there used to be a way to automatically change them.
<Xiella> Huntz23: I see... Weird though, in the oo.o help files it says it can open .xlsx/docx formats (and convert to xls/doc)
<Huntz23> funny that its not part of the new open office suite
<Xiella> Huntz23: Yeah I thought it was odd too
<Xiella> Huntz23: hmm, can't find what I mentioned earlier about docx being supported in the help file, maybe I read it somewhere else.
<Huntz23> open office 3?
<Xiella> Yes, Openoffice 3.1.1
<Xiella> Ah, I found the spot in the help file I was looking for.  Microsoft Office > opening Microsoft documents.
<Xiella> Says it opens .docx, .xlsx and .pptx in their respective openoffice programs.
<Xiella> Anyway thanks for trying, let me know if you come up with anything.
<Xiella> Afk a bit.
<Huntz23> k
<Huntz23> holy homer simpson moment 'doh!'
<webbb82> when i login to kde plasma desktop will crash  http://pastebin.com/m3e014340  this is the error when i do plasma-desktop in the terminal    but also in synaptic   plasma-desktop isnt there at all
<Huntz23> Xiella: try right click, open with, Open office spreadsheet
<Huntz23> brb
<Shaan7_> Installed Kubuntu Karmic yesterday. My Amarok 2.2.0 has the Equalizer option disabled. Using the Xine backend. What might be wrong?
<Huntz23> back
<Huntz23> http://pastebin.com/d4de079fb anyone ahve an opinion on this
<webbb82>  when i login to kde plasma desktop will crash  http://pastebin.com/m3e014340  this is the error when i do plasma-desktop in the terminal    but also in synaptic   plasma-desktop isnt there at all
<kalp> my root partition of 10gb had 8 gb free space but as i have gone on upgrading, from 8.1 to 9.04 and now 9.1 i have only 2.5gb free. what can be taking up space and how to i free it?
<Taggnostr> kalp, you can delete the old kernel images
<kalp> how?
<kalp> Taggnostr: how?
<Taggnostr> I don't remember exactly, iirc you have to use dpkg and grep to see how many images do you have and then some other command to delete them
<Taggnostr> kalp: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-March/110288.html
<Taggnostr> kalp, also https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-March/110299.html
<webbb82> why cant i find plasma-desktop in synaptic
<Huntz23> Xiella: you there
<zoe> Hi, I just re-installed with kubuntu 9.10, and now half of my sound breaks when I view a flash video. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Xiella> Huntz23: On my mac now but I'm here too
<Xiella> Huntz23: I tried rightclicking > Spreadsheet but that didn't work either, same lack of response
<Huntz23> argh
<Xiella> Huntz23: :(
<Huntz23> damn that microsoft office
 * Xiella agrees completely with Huntz23
<Huntz23> did you download that file
<Huntz23> if so can I get the link so I can see it?
<Xiella> odf-converter-integrator?
<Huntz23> no your .xlsx file
<Xiella> Oh, hmm, it was in my gmail.  Not sure how to upload.
<webbb82> does  anyone know why when i log into kde i can still hear sounds but the desktop is black   i think plasma-desktop keeps crashin cause when i did plasma-desktop in krunner  the desktop will show up then crash again
<Xiella> I can email it somewhere if that's easier?
<Huntz23> right click on my name in the the list there should be a send file
<Xiella> Ohh okay yep let me do that now.
<Huntz23> rgr
<Xiella> Hmm, weird, can't do it.  I'm using Quassel, doesn't have the option to send stuff
<Huntz23> ok, mhuntington25@hotmail.com
<Xiella> Ok gonna quickly forward it to you.  Someone's at my door - will afk a while
<Huntz23> k
<zoe> Hi, I just re-installed with kubuntu 9.10, and now half of my sound breaks when I view a flash video. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<trampel> anyone else notice that there's no option for System->Administration with kubuntu 9.10? ...and/or how can we get it back?
<kalp> Taggnostr: i am freeing 350 mb with 3 kernel removals
<kalp> Taggnostr: wat are restricted modules and headers, can i remove them
<Guest59138> someone speak spanish?
<Taggnostr> I don't know, but you could try something like apt-get autoremove to remove unused packages
<Taggnostr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Huntz23> Xiella: I opened it, right clicked on it, went to open with, clicked on spreadsheet, and it opened in calc
<Xiella> Huntz23: That's good for you and crappy for me
<Xiella> Huntz23: Wonder why mine won't work...
<Huntz23> and I am runnin office 2.3
<Xiella> Huntz23: Wow
<Huntz23> so it should work ofr you
<Huntz23> yea I am in the process of upgrading
<Huntz23> oooo, I got an idea
<Xiella> Huntz23: haha, cool
<Xiella> Huntz23: Yeah?
<zoe> Hi, I just re-installed with kubuntu 9.10, and now half of my sound breaks when I view a flash video. How can I fix this?
<webbb82> ok i think i figured out why when i login i only see a black screen but my dock is still visable with all black around it      plasma desktop keeps crashin
<eatThisAndDie> guys, I need to recover my data from a hard disk, where my home is encrypted
<eatThisAndDie> I'm looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory for a guide on that
<eatThisAndDie> and i remember the password that I set to encrypt the home, but it doesn't seem to work,
<eatThisAndDie> anyone can tell me whats the default encryption method used? is it AES 16 bit?
<zoe_> is there anyone here who is familiar with sound issues?
<webbb82> c an anyone help i cant get plasma desktop to work  i get a black screen with working apps
<webbb82> do i need kdebase?
<eatThisAndDie> webb82: has it always been like that? have u tried restarting plasma?
<eatThisAndDie> webbb82 ^^
<webbb82> ya i just installed kde in karmic koala and the first login everythin is black but i can still do alt f2 and see the krunner window    and if i do plasma-desktop in krunner the destop will show up for a split second then crash again
<eatThisAndDie> webbb82 open up a terminal, type `killall plasma` and then `plasma`
<webbb82> im im gnome rite now
<eatThisAndDie> webbb82, then you'll have to login to KED
<eatThisAndDie> KDE
<webbb82> ok brb
<nomopofomo> okay so i just downloaded mysql-client... how do i run it?
<webbb82> ok im in kde now and the screen still black but i can see open windows that how im talkin now
<webbb82> brian@netbook:~$ plasma
<webbb82> plasma: command not found
<webbb82> i think its a d-bus error
<vitamin-carrot> howdy folkes
<vitamin-carrot> is there a known issue with kpackagekit?
<C00LARR0w> is there a way to do encryption of the hd during an install of ubuntu?
<eatThisAndDie> nomopofomo: type mysql
<eatThisAndDie> webbb82 try /usr/bin/plasma
<eatThisAndDie> and make sure you have the 'kubuntu-desktop' package installed
<eatThisAndDie> i asume you intalled ubuntu, and want to try out KDE?
<vitamin-carrot> my Kpackagekit in Kubuntu 9.10 isnt displaying anything i search for
<Huntz23> holy crap
<Huntz23> xiella?
<vitamin-carrot> is it a known issue?
<Xiella> Huntz23? My fiance is using the computer at the moment - did you think of something though?
<Huntz23> well before I had a mini meltdown yeah
<Xiella> Eep, heh
<Huntz23> I converted its to .ods for you
<Xiella> Oohh! thank you :)
<Huntz23> did you et a DCC message?
<rohan> is there any decent video player for kubuntu/kde 4.3.2 that supports displaying subtitles *below* the video, like kaffeine 0.8.x did? kaffeine 1.0pre and dragon player don't support subtitles, smplayer doesn't display them below the video.
<rohan> also, smplayer subs aren't as beautiful as kaffeine. and using kaffeine-kde3 on kde4 stutters while displaying subs
<Huntz23> er, et=get
<rohan> ref - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910628
<Xiella> Huntz23: a DCC message? was that to me?
<Huntz23> yes
<Xiella> Huntz23: nope, no message of any sort
<Xiella> Huntz23 - gotta go, thanks for everything anyway
<Huntz23> hmmm, I will email it
<Xiella> Huntz23: Thanks very much :)
<Huntz23> np
<Xiella> Huntz23: logging now, see you round.  and thanks again!
<Huntz23> yep
<Huntz23> laterz
<vitamin-carrot> Wait
<vitamin-carrot> Xiella
<vitamin-carrot> :(
<vitamin-carrot> awww a fellow kiwi
<vitamin-carrot> so would anyone know why my KPackageKit isnt displaying anything? ... I have checked the software sources and everything
<FireCrotch> vitamin-carrot: Try running sudo kpackagekit from a terminal and see if you get any useful output
<vitamin-carrot> dnake
<vitamin-carrot> hrm
<vitamin-carrot> looks like its not calling from wallet nor is it asking for my pw
<vitamin-carrot> and a whole bunch of erros for uid
<vitamin-carrot> and its just halted
<vitamin-carrot> lol
<rodensky> hello ppl - was here yesterday but lost something here - what's the command for upgrading 9.04 -> 9.10 instead of doing so through upgrade mamanger?
<zoe_> rodensky: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rodensky> yersterday someone nicknamed imad_ gave me other command, is that the command for sure?
<rodensky> (i'm kind of newbie to linux...)
<eatThisAndDie> rodensky: is it sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<rodensky> yes
<rodensky> think so
<eatThisAndDie> there's bound to be one for apt-get too.
<eatThisAndDie> but you need to change yout /etc/apt/souces.list to karmic from jaunty
<FireCrotch> aptitude dist-upgrade will NOT upgrade you from jaunty to karmic
<FireCrotch> Changing your sources.list like that is not recommended
<FireCrotch> At least, it hasn't been for a long time now
<rodensky> the source list is already updated, the upgrade is half way through in the upgrade manager but from some unknown reason it's been going on like this from the 29th
<FireCrotch> rodensky: try sudo do-release-upgrade
<zoe_> man page says dist-upgrade
<FireCrotch> rodensky: So your update is basically completely stalled?
<Huntz23> you need ot finish the upgrade then
<Huntz23> I just had mine stall out today
<Huntz23> pc got shut down during upgrade
<rodensky> Huntz23: it's going on from the 29th and it had several  disconnetions
<rodensky> i never even got to the upgrade itself because the package download is sooo slow and full of problems...
<Huntz23> so it was still downlaoding?
<zoe_> can anyone help me with a pulseaudio problem?
<Huntz23> hhmmmm
<FireCrotch> rodensky: Well, you might be in for a rough ride, but you should be able to make it through by doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then
<FireCrotch> I once managed to finish an install that crashed on me due to a failed CD drive this way
<rodensky> Reading package lists... Done // Building dependency tree // Reading state information... Done // Calculating upgrade... Done // 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rodensky> any other idea?
<Huntz23> i had all the packages downloaded, and tried sudo aptitude upgrade, but it gave me and error and told me to restart dpkg
<eatThisAndDie> di you do a `apt-get update` first?
<rodensky> nope
<eatThisAndDie> just to be safe, try that first.
<rodensky> updating now
<rodensky> done
<Huntz23> I see, yea dpkg configure wont work without actually having hte packages will it...hehe
<eatThisAndDie> Huntz23 is `upgade` really what you want? not 'dist-upgrade`
<Huntz23> oh, mine is a special kind of mess..lol
<eatThisAndDie> hah. ok.
<rodensky> the update is done, tried dist-upgrade and yet same problem
<Huntz23> I ahve been upgrading from edgy
<Huntz23> I am up to gutsy
<rodensky> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Huntz23> Release:        7.10 Codename:       gutsy
<rodensky> could be that the problem is that i already started the upgrade with the upgrade mamanger?
<eatThisAndDie> rodensky: is the upgrade manager still running?
<Huntz23> I am what 3 distros behind yet?
<rodensky> no
<FireCrotch> rodensky: That may be a part of the problem, yes
<FireCrotch> rodensky: are you sure that /etc/apt/sources.list has karmic repos in it?
<rodensky> i stoped the upgrade via the manager and closed it before i opened the termianl
<rodensky> *terminal
<rodensky> let me check it again, last time it had karmic repos
<rodensky> now it doesn't :O
<rodensky> i have ghosts in my pc!!
<rodensky> :)
<rodensky> the thing is, now i have even less repos then what i had before i tried to upgrade... :(
<FireCrotch> rodensky: do you have a backup of your sources.list?
<rodensky> nope.. :\
<FireCrotch> rodensky: well, did you have any third-party repos?
<rodensky> i liked windows because everything was much simpler... if it doesn't work, no way in hell it will have any problems...
<rodensky> what do you men by third party?
<rodensky> i had multiverse and such, and now i have only "partner"
<FireCrotch> rodensky: unoffical repositories, such as those for wine or any of the PPAs
<rodensky> no
<FireCrotch> rodensky: Here is a copy of my sources.list, you'll want to remove the last repository though: http://pastebin.com/f4195041f
<FireCrotch> rodensky: or rather, everything listed after ## TOR repos
<rodensky> where do i find this list ?
<Huntz23> argh, brain cooked, what the command for kernel version?
<zoe> uname -r
<zoe> or is it uname -a?
<zoe> one ore the other
<Huntz23> uname -a works
<Huntz23> thanks
<zoe> also, my sound cuts out when flashplayer is active, any ideas?
<rodensky> ok found it
<rodensky> FireCrotch: i changed the source list to yours (exc. TOR)
<FireCrotch> rodensky: Do sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then :)
<rodensky> ahhh
<rodensky> it's aliveeee
<rodensky> alive!!
<rodensky> waiting for the upgrade to end =|
<Huntz23> anyone familiar with EOL upgrades?
<zoe> Hi, I lose sound when flash player is active, can anyone help me with this?
<rodensky> it happed to me also... in my case i solved it by changing the device in the volume control
<rodensky> i tried every device listed untill i got the right one working without losing sound each time i used vlc player or skype...
<kexman> hello
<kexman> just came from ##windows :)
<kexman> got tired of windows :)
<kexman> switching over to kubuntu
<rodensky> FireCrotch: for now it seems the dist-upgrade is working fine, downloading whatever it is that i need. thank you very much :)
<FireCrotch> rodensky: no problem :) Feel free to highlight me later if you have any further problems
<hagabaka> weird, second boot after upgrading to karmic, I can't enable desktop effects any more. glxinfo displays Direct Rendering: Yes
<rodensky> oh it downloads hebrew language pack... yey.... =)
<dustin2000> Hi
<kaddi> hi, I posted a bug report about a regression in the kernel  regarding brightness 4 month ago. That report has not been touched since... Is it going to be sorted at some point or do untreated bug reports go stale when noone assigns them? Should I post a new report?
<FireCrotch> kaddi: Link to the bug report?
<kaddi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/413303
<pilat-online> hi all, need help (I'm writting from a LiveCD and the browser don't fire up for some reason [Bus error (core dumped)], so can't use google)
<BAWuT> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<P2czwl62> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<fS0vxIQjI> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<kuZ4nF7TsN> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<IHaGMcbXq> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<W5Zk4bE> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<bEQdPR> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<abBoQT> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<UsbDKY0H> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<i1ZH1KN> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<Dhi1WcCe> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<DEW7I6J> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<DarkriftX> yeah
<DarkriftX> thats why you have to spam to get users to come back :(
<rodensky> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO! where?///
<pilat-online> Had just installed Kubuntu 9.10 as new install, using "Free space on first HDD" option. So,I expected to have dual-boot with already uinstalled Win XP
<rodensky> ...
<alvin> The Asylum
<pilat-online> it installed, but after reboot, I can only see windows loading, without any grub prompts..
<pilat-online> I already installed grub manually, before, but not Grub 2... (
<FireCrotch> kaddi: Can you tell me what version of gnome-power-manager you have installed?
<FireCrotch> errr
<FireCrotch> nevermind
<kaddi> I was going to check, but my guess would have been none ;)
<pilat-online> I belive I need to install Grub to the MBR (strange it didn't install during the installation)...
<ndB6t7jnf> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<dPazNmE> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<RSMcY> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<vy3wyWVk> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<Yz4A8q> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO!
<vyom> hi
<kaddi> hi :)
<vitamin-carrot> hello
<TheKro> I'm trying to upgrade to Karmic.  Ran "sudo do-release-upgrade": it output "Checking for a new ubuntu release", and seems to have hung.  Suggestions?
<kaddi> FireCrotch: I haven't installed it (obviously) but I also haven't installed guidance-power-manager, which I believe is the kde equivalent to gnome-power-manager
<FireCrotch> kaddi: try installing guidance-power-manager
<TheKro> it got further a bit earlier, but when it asked aboutoverwriting sources.list, I chose "No" to make a back up. Now it's not getting anywhere.
<kaddi> FireCrotch: that didn't change anyting.
<FireCrotch> kaddi: Do you still have the  2.6.28-14-generic kernel available to use?
<kaddi> no, it got uninstalled with one of the karmic upgrades, sorry
<kaddi> automatically, I wouldn't have unselected it :p
<rodensky> will upgrading erase pidgin and skype and other programs installed or will it "update" just the system itself? (i.e. kernel/shell)
<FireCrotch> kaddi: It would be helpful if you could install that kernel and see if it still works in that kernel
<kaddi> rodensky: it will leave the installed programs in place (with the possile exception of wicd)
<FireCrotch> rodensky: it will update everything, including pidgin and other programs
<rodensky> will it install new programs?
<kaddi> FireCrotch: I can try that, should I get the kernel packages from packages.ubuntu.com? and which ones do I need? just linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic ?
<FireCrotch> kaddi: it's not as simple as that, unfortunately.  kernel modules may need to be changed, etc
<FireCrotch> kaddi: I am by no means a kernel expert, unfortunately :(
<rodensky> will it install new programs?
<FireCrotch> rodensky: I'm not sure that there are any new programs in Karmic by default
<kaddi> rodensky: it might install a program or two, especially if you have uninstalled programs that came installed in jaunty. But this is the exception
<FireCrotch> kaddi: if you can confirm that the bug is actually kernel problem, the bug can be assigned to the kernel team
<kaddi> FireCrotch: I think I'm gonna start by booting without this KMS since this seems to be where the problem starts for many others as well.
<rodensky> FireCrotch: i read that there are, for example a msngr that supposed to replace pidgin (empathy or something like that)
<FireCrotch> rodensky: empathy is not a part of Kubuntu
<Guest14008> hi
<kaddi> rodensky: even if there are programs installed you can always just uninstall them afterwards
<FireCrotch> rodensky: pidgin will be upgraded, in your case
<rodensky> FireCrotch: i'm talking about ubuntu, not kubuntu
<rodensky> am i upgrading right now to kubuntu?? :S
<FireCrotch> rodensky: no.... but you're asking for help with ubuntu in #kubuntu :-P
<rodensky> 'cause in #ubuntu it's not as much fun :P
<rodensky> it's not as helpful as it is here...
<FireCrotch> rodensky: pidgin will not be removed, but I think empathy will be installed during the upgrade
<kaddi> kms didnt change anything
<rodensky> removing newly installed apps is not a problem, i just hope nothing already installed will get removed...
<FireCrotch> rodensky: Nah, that won't happen
<kaddi> usually when something is unstalled settings are saved, so when you reinstall it, you can take up right were you left.
<TheKro> ok, so if no-one here can help me, where do I go next?
<kaddi> FireCrotch: wicd would be an example of a program that gets uninstalled with every upgrade for kubuntu :p
<rodensky> what's wicd? :x
<kaddi> a networkmanager, if you haven't knowingly installed it, it's not present on your system
<FireCrotch> TheKro: You're trying to upgrade to Karmic, correct?
<TheKro> FireCrotch: yes
<kaddi> it gets removed because it is incompatible with a program that is installed by default in kde.
<ab000dy> Hi
<kaddi> hi
<zazzettt> holas
<ab000dy> may you help me !
<zazzettt> if i can sure
<zazzettt> tell me
<rodensky> hmm... i have a network manager that i use with ubuntu... it was preinstalled, not my choise, will it be removed?
<kaddi> no
<ab000dy> i want help using openmpi
<zazzettt> i think no
<ab000dy> Hi
<ab000dy> HI every one
<FireCrotch> TheKro: hmm, I'm not sure what the problem could be exactly
<FireCrotch> rodensky: No
<rodensky> i don't care if it will be replaced with some other network manager, all i care that my setting will be kept... i have a modem from hell :\
<FireCrotch> rodensky: You should be just fine...
<TheKro> thx for looking, FireCrotch .  Are these IRC channels the last resort before posting a bug report?
<rodensky> FireCrotch: i see you writing to me 'no' too many times... are you my mother? :P
<rodensky> :o now i know you're my mother!
<urlauber> hi! I accidently removed a sounddevice in the KDE systemsettings (digital spdif output). How can I bring it back?
<TheKro> FireCrotch: if I press ^C, I get a stacktrace - would that help you?
<FireCrotch> TheKro: Well, it can't hurt for me to look at it :)
<TheKro> tricky - i'm on the console - no cut and paste, or mouse
<FireCrotch> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<TheKro> can I do that with stacktraces, ubottu ?
<FireCrotch> TheKro: I have no idea.... you should be able to redirect the errors to a file or something?
<TheKro> "Couldn't find any package ... matched pastebinit"
<FireCrotch> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<FireCrotch> !info pastebinit jaunty
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<TheKro> only thingtab completion in apt-get install from "pas" gives me is passwd
<FireCrotch> apt-get update ?
<TheKro> odd - i ran that just before do-release-upgrade (to do last upates).  but now it's shown up.  But my sources.list file now seems full of intrepid repos
<TheKro> instead of jaunty
<FireCrotch> TheKro: And you're sure you're on Jaunty?  uname -a ?
<FireCrotch> er, I mean, lsb_release -a
<TheKro> Jaunty : 9.04
<FireCrotch> TheKro: Change your sources.list to Jaunty then, do apt-get update, and try to run do-release-upgrade again
<TheKro> yeah - i'm trying that now (thx)
<TheKro> 5366 new? should i do the release upgrade, or upgrade these packages first?
<FireCrotch> Just do the upgrade
<FireCrotch> release upgrade, that is
<TheKro> working, it seems
<TheKro> thx for your help, FireCrotch
<TheKro> heh - not enough disk space... that I should be ableto solve
<FireCrotch> TheKro: Glad I could help :)
 * phelerox thanks all contributors to kubuntu for a flawless upgrade to 9.10 :)
<rodensky> "Need to get 392MB/782MB of archives." means i have only 392MB to download right?
 * Rodensky Is asking: "Need to get 392MB/782MB of archives." means i have only 392MB to download right?
 * vitamin-carrot wonders why he cant pick his nose while standing on his head
<Rodensky> wtf? how can't you?
<Rodensky> :P
<vitamin-carrot> wont i need both hands to keep my balance?
<fl4shb4ck> good morning guys :)
<jarl_> Hi there.
<Rodensky> if you're standing on your head, you pick your nose. the problem begins when you're stading on your hands and can't reach with you legs
<vitamin-carrot> hi flash
<Rodensky> *, you can pick your nose
<fl4shb4ck> I still need help with my damned wlan and now half of my icons are questionmarks o_O
<Rodensky> .
<jarl_> Can anyone tell me what's the procedure to request new software in Ubuntu, there is probably a web-page describing such request.
<Rodensky> *with your
<Rodensky> jarl_: just wait for ubuntu 10.04. they usually read minds... :P
<fl4shb4ck> does anyone know how to get these questionmark-icons back to normal? :P
<Xiella> uhh... What does ctrl+alt+F12 do?  I pressed it by mistake and just wondering if it did any permanent damage to my system.
<TheKro> xiella - it just takes you to a console
<TheKro> you should be ableto get back to your GUI with ctrl-alt-f7
<Xiella> Oh! that's alright then heh.  Thank you :)
<Xiella> Sweet.  Must remember that one.
<TheKro> Xiella: no prob
<andreas_> hi
<fl4shb4ck> thekro: can you help me?
<fl4shb4ck> hi andreas
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: what's the problem?
<fl4shb4ck> a) my networkmanager shows my wlan router, but I can't connect | b) my icons have mostly changed to questionmarks
<ilter> Hello. I've a problem after upgrading 9.10 version. Could you help me anyone?
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: sorry - i also have wlan problems, and I'm still upgrading to karmic
<TheKro> ilter: just ask the question - whoever can help you will try to...
<fl4shb4ck> so how can I fix that? :-/
<fl4shb4ck> this damned 15 meter long yellow cable sucks :D
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: did your wlan stop working after an upgrade?
<fl4shb4ck> yes
<fl4shb4ck> and my icons transformed to questionmarks ..
<fl4shb4ck> :P
<TheKro> have you checked all your wireless settings?
<fl4shb4ck> yes
<fl4shb4ck> it can see the wlan-router
<fl4shb4ck> but I can't connect
<fl4shb4ck> I've tried with 2 routers, the right password and WEP/WPA2
<fl4shb4ck> nothing works
<ilter> Thank you TheKro.
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: do you have access to a router with no encryption?  or can you put your router's encryiption off temporarily?
<fl4shb4ck> let me test that
<Xiella> What's a good mud client for kubuntu in karmic?
<fl4shb4ck> TheKro:
<fl4shb4ck> are you here?
<TheKro> hi fl4shb4ck
<fl4shb4ck> without password it works
<fl4shb4ck> but this can't be the solution^^
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: it's not the solution, it's isolating the problem
<fl4shb4ck> and what to do now?
<TheKro> your router is fine, and your machine can connect to wireless.  So there's something wrong with your wireless config, or your ubuntu's handling of some kind of encryption
<TheKro> did you use a non-encrypted router, or put your own router's encryption on?
<fl4shb4ck> My router encrypts the wlan with wpa2 psk automaticly and it worked with 8 / 9.04 perfectly
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: do you have access to the router you connected to with no encryption?  if so, you can try enabling some encryption, and see if you can still connect
<TheKro> i'm probly going offline in a moment - my upgrade is modifying my kernel
<fl4shb4ck> I was able to connect to an non.encryptet wlan, and I've tried the encryptions wep / wpa2 but it didn't work
<fl4shb4ck> yes, and I will smoke a cigarette now, see you in a few minutes
<ilter> I've a problem about audio h/w after upgrading 9.10. It seems kubuntu recognize different audio h/w. Because of this some application (Amarok, Dragon player ..) couldn't recognize audio card. But for example vlc recognize audio card and it plays musics without problem. How can i fix it?
<TheKro> is there a portuguese #ubuntu or#kubuntu?
<Guest53169> hello every one :) i am trying to make an installation usb from kubuntu9.10dvd.iso, but every technique i used i received during boot "could not find kernel image" i am desperate ... what should i do ???
<fl4shb4ck> so, i will reinstall kubuntu :D
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: i expect it's a config issue - so re-installing probably won't solve it
<fl4shb4ck> :-/
<fl4shb4ck> but I need to solv that quickly, I need wlan for school
<fl4shb4ck> and do you know how to change the questionmark-icons?
<TheKro> i have no idea about the ?-icons
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: if your router has MAC filtering, try putting that on, only allow your pc (and others that need access), and then put encryption off
<TheKro> it's a workaround for now
<TheKro> and your router's still protecte
<TheKro> fl4shb4ck: gotta restart - bbiab, hopefully
<Rodensky> How do i pause the distro-upgrade being done in the terminal?
<ghabit> Hello. Uninstalling dragon-player asks for uninstalling kubuntu-desktop. How to delete it?
<frenchy> sorry i changed nick :P but i am trying to make an usb installation with kubuntu9.10dvd.iso, but every technique i used to create the usb i received during boot "could not find kernel image" i am desperate ... what should i do ???
<frenchy> ilter: try reinstall alsa
<Rodensky> anyone...?
<Rodensky> someone...?
<frenchy> lol Rodensky i would have tried ctrl+c but i will be quite scarde of the result :p
<valgaav> @ghabit kubuntu desktop is a meta package ... nothing will go wrong once you delate it
<Vroomfondle> Rodensky: if it's started installing packages (rather than just downloading), you can't/shouldn't pause
<Rodensky> it's downloading at the moment
<Rodensky> not installing
<Vroomfondle> then hit ctrl-c a lot
<Rodensky> newbie+noob=noobie, and that's me, so please... be kind... :]
<valgaav> Rodensky: maybe kill it  from a second terminal ?
<Rodensky> ctrl+c - what is it supposed to do?
<Rodensky> i want to pause it for a while so that i can resume it later from the same point
<Rodensky> there is no way to do that without risking the download already made?
<jeroen_> hey, can somebody help me with my hda-intel sound driver? :( I cant get it to work
<memenode> quick question.. what's the KDE vnc program?
<frenchy> jeroen_:  which model do you have ?
<jeroen_> ALC889A
<frenchy> jeroen_: have you tried to specify a model in ur alsa conf ?
<jeroen_> frenchy: thats the codec at least,
<jeroen_> frenchy: couldnt find it
<frenchy> jeroen_: which disto are u using ?
<jeroen_> Kubuntu 9.10
<Rodensky> already 50%... what's are the odds of the download finishing in 10 minutes? :|
<Rodensky> *what
<Vroomfondle> erm, depends what download speed you're getting ;)
<Vroomfondle> Rodensky: there's no risk to the existing download
<Rodensky> ~15.1kB/s )-;
<Vroomfondle> you can jsut quit the download and then apt will pick up where it left off later on, more or less
<Vroomfondle> but in the meantime you may have difficulty using apt for other things
<frenchy> jeroen_: in ur /etc/modprobe.d edit alsa-base.conf
<jeroen_> frenchy: ok
<frenchy> jeroen_: add options snd-hda-intel model= xxxxx
<frenchy> jeroen_:  sorry add "options snd-hda-intel model=" and the the model the closest to ur lapto make a research on alsa
<jeroen_> frenchy: I dont have a laptop :) hehe
<frenchy> jeroen_: hope it will fix ur problem
<Rodensky> Vroomfondle: i need firefox and a bandwidth for 2 hours, that's all
<Vroomfondle> then you'll be ok.
<Rodensky> will i be able to continue later with the download via terminal if a kill it now?
<frenchy> jeroen_: lol, so the closest description to ur card, i.e 3 slacks, 2 ect ...
<frenchy> Rodensky: try to freeze the process
<Rodensky> i'm always ok... the problem is with the pc :P
<Rodensky> so... how do i kill it? ctrl+c?
<frenchy> Rodensky: lunch system monitor
<ilter> When I try to open a mp3 file with Amarok KDE gives this message: "the audio playback device HDA Intel, ALC883 Digital (IE958(S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output) does not work. Failing back to..". But when i try it with VLC it works without any problem. Any comment?
<Rodensky> i opened system monitor and i see the gnome-terminal->bash process. i have an option to stop it, is that what you meant?
<frenchy> Rodensky: yup
<jeroen_> frenchy: Possible to test without reboot? :P
<Rodensky> THANK  YOU :D
<frenchy> jeroen_: yes, but i don't remember how :p
<jeroen_> frenchy: ok :P iĺl simply reboot
<jeroen_> frenchy: thx for your help so far :D
<frenchy> can someone help me with my usb install ??? i think i need to edit syslinux.cfg
<frenchy> common guys, i a desperate here :p
<jeroen_> frenchy: :( it didnt work.  i cant even open Kmix now
<frenchy> jeroen_: hmmm that suck :(  one sec
<frenchy> jeroen_: can u run "~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Code" plz
<jeroen_> frenchy: no such file or directory
<frenchy> ok jeroen_ please delete the line u added in alsa-base.conf and do "rcalsasound restart"
<jeroen_> ok
<frenchy> jeroen_: or "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" if the first doesn't work
<jeroen_> frenchy: its giving me errors that the soundcard cant be found
<frenchy> jeroen_: can u pastebin me the error ?
<jeroen_> frenchy: http://pastebin.com/d6f07b23e
<frenchy> jeroen_: can u lspci me please :)
<frenchy> jeroen_: and then pastebin the result
<jeroen_> frenchy: there is more but i think u need this line:     00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<jeroen_> frenchy: otherwise http://pastebin.com/d6cb66250
<frenchy> jeroen_: 1 sec
<u19809> does anybody know of a binary jaunty compatible qt version > 4.5.1 ?
<frenchy> jeroen_: can u put # before "options snd-hda-intel model=" that u added in alsa-base.conf and then reboot ??
<jeroen_> frenchy: I allready removed it and restarted alsa. but i didnt reboot yet. iĺl try that
<jeroen_> frenchy: Hey, still not working but i can remember kde asking me to forget the HDA Intel (Analog) card and I did press yes :P
<jeroen_> frenchy: is there a way to undo that?
<frenchy> jeroen_: please follow that tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<shadeslayer> any idea where i can get the CD cover for kubuntu 9.10?
<teemu_> Hi
<teemu_> I've installed Karmic on MacBook Pro and it's up and running just fine, but I fail to get @-sign. I've tried to look up option for it from Xkb but didn't see one..
<teemu_> So does anyone have an idea where I could get the @-sign ? :)
<TheKro> teemu_: sign up for a free email address on gmail ;)
<teemu_> That's evil
<jussi01> teemu_: one of modifyer keys + 2?
<teemu_> jussi01: modifier key?
<jussi01> teemu_: last time I looked, macs had secveral modifier keys, alt gr, one tat looks like a step?, apple key etc...
<teemu_> Ah, yes. Well I've tried pretty much every combination I can come up with :P
<teemu_> I have keyboard layout set to MacBook/MacBook Pro (Intl)
<jussi01> try setting it to the finnish layout.
<teemu_> I have that :)
<jussi01> tight. Impretty sure on a mac its the key that looks like a step, + 2
<jussi01> not sure about a mac with linux
<xajter> .
<azhoral> ciao a tutti
<jussi01> !it | azhoral
<ubottu> azhoral: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<avash> LinusTorvalds: hey
<LinusTorvalds> hi
<LinusTorvalds> i will remove kubuntu
<LinusTorvalds> in the future
<avash> wha tdoes that mean?
<LinusTorvalds> hey
<avash> hey
<avash> hey
<avash> hey
<trijntje> hi all, where did the in-program help for audacity go?
<brywilharris> Hi all
<johnferrei_lei> what is the command to know my router's ip?
<brywilharris> ifconfig
<johnferrei_lei> i only shows my mac adress
<johnferrei_lei> :(
<brywilharris> then you're not connected to anything
<brywilharris> you've got no route
<brywilharris> can't connect to anything anywhere
<johnferrei_lei> yes, it shows my ip
<brywilharris> are you on a different computer?
<johnferrei_lei> but it is my ip 192.168.*
<johnferrei_lei> i want my external ip
<johnferrei_lei> public ip
<brywilharris> ah
<johnferrei_lei> :)
<brywilharris> go to www.grc.com
<brywilharris> and click shields up
<brywilharris> that will tell you (as well as doing a port scan to look for security holes)
<brywilharris> if you wish
<brywilharris> but first it'll tell you dou IP and domain name
<Dragnslcr> johnferrei_lei- http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<johnferrei_lei> isnt there a command espefic command to get my public ip (im on a router)
<brywilharris> traceroute might do it
<brywilharris> traceroute www.google.com
<trijntje> hi all, where did the in-program help for audacity go?
<brywilharris> nope nevermind
<Dragnslcr> If you're on the router itself, ifconfig would show the external interface. If you're behind a router, then there is no way for your computer to know the router's external address without asking an outside server
<brywilharris> Unplug from the router and plug into the modem directly for a minute
<brywilharris> then do an ifconfig
<brywilharris> So I had an F_ing wopper of a bug on upgrade to Karmic last night
<johnferrei_lei> thanks for the explication Dragnslcr
<brywilharris> My mount, umount, ping, and ping6 somehow lost their default permissions
<johnferrei_lei> traceroute is doing the job but it gave me a lot of ip's
<brywilharris> no it will not show your external IP
<brywilharris> I checked
<johnferrei_lei> thnkz
<johnferrei_lei> maybe the best way is really the whatsmyip.com
<brywilharris> you want something to do it automatically?
<johnferrei_lei> i only wanted to know a command so that i can put on my aliases
<johnferrei_lei> :s
<brywilharris> hm
<brywilharris> Does anybody have any idea how the mount command permissions could have gotten changed on upgrade?
<brywilharris> They were changed to 000 and nothing would mount
<brywilharris> NICE
<brywilharris> Computer wouldn't boot after the upgrade
<aLeSD> hi all
<brywilharris> It really freaked me out
<aLeSD> could u suggest me a n application to use my webam ?
<brywilharris> cheese
<trijntje> How can i acces the in-program documentation of audacity?
<shadeslayer> aLeSD: cheese
<aLeSD> thanks
<shadeslayer> trijntje: press F1...
<IrTU5p0> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<LPeYJ> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<Smh8507x> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<EgEwb2O> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<in8QAo> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<AtBbx> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<cr1oX> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<XFaYQ> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<Nomd3> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<pyDcoJWm> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<JrhjuJDN> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<BnNCm6e> WINDOWS IS THE WAY TO GO! PROS KNOW THAT!
<lotus> cute
<trijntje> shadeslayer, i'm an idiot, thanks for you time. The 'help' menu was hidden because I didnt had audacity full screen
<johnferrei_lei> i found it! :) the best command to find my external ip is: $wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org|sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<tred> can someone tell me the proper syntax for a wildcard search in synaptic pkg mgr plz?
<johnferrei_lei> thnkz for your time
<nicklas__> yo
<tred> can someone tell me the proper syntax for a wildcard search in synaptic pkg mgr plz?
<ilter> Hello. How can i start Amarok from terminal? I want to see errors ..
<nicklas__> ilter: amarok
<shadeslayer> tred: why not use kpacakagekit?
<ilter> nicklas_: thank you. I've a problem Amarok. It plays but it doesn't give sound.
<ilter> nicklas_:Do you have any idea?
<tred> because i like synaptic mostly
<nicklas__> ilter: have you checked your audio/volume controls?
<nicklas__> ilter: in kmix
<ilter> nicklas_: Yes i checked. VLC plays and gives sounds .. But Amarok doesn't.
<shadeslayer> tred: hmm... well try typing an part of the software you want or a small description of it
<nicklas__> ilter: maybe you can activate all channels in kmix, and try the ones you think are right
<nicklas__> tred: kpackagekit is like synaptic, just looks different
<nicklas__> ilter: if that doesnt work, then i guess you will have to change audio output device for amarok
<tred> i want to do general search, example of problem, if i type netwalk it finds nothing, but if i type knetwalk it finds package, i want to be able to search *netwalk and find knetwalk etc
<ilter> nicklas_: i activate all channels but all of them seem ok.
<nicklas__> ilter: ok
<nicklas__> ilter: then its a sound server problem
<nicklas__> ilter: not so good with that in kde
<nicklas__> ilter: in gnome i know how to solve it, not so good with kde yet
<shadeslayer> tred: wierd... well kpackagekit did find the package,but theres an alternative,try : apt-cache search netwalk : in a konsole
<shadeslayer> tred: also try asking in #ubuntu
<tred> i am asking how to do this in synaptic, not alternatives
<ilter> nicklas_: thank you. I searched this problem on forums and i found that Amarok has a problem with Alc883 with PulseAudio. How can i remove PulseAudio?
<tred> yes i will ask in ubuntu again soon
<NicoAJ> Hi! Does anybody know how to configure KMail so as to have each "set" of folders [Mailbox+OutBox+Drafts+etc] for each account ?
<kooolanl> hi guys
<nicklas__> ilter: its weird, cause i have sound in amarok
<kooolanl> i have a fresh ubuntu install and dont seem to have root yet  can anyone tell me how i make a root account :D
<nicklas__> ilter: well, in gnome you can change audio output device in multimedia settings, but in kde i dont know how to do that
<shadeslayer> kooolanl: uh.. its made by default
<NicoAJ> Have you tried in VLC options-Audio-Output? try changing to PulseAudio
<kooolanl> i made my account when installing but i dont thing that is the same ?
<nicklas__> NicoAJ: hes talking about amarok now :-P read :-P
<NicoAJ> D'ough! Sorry
<kooolanl> shadeslayer
<ilter> nicklas_: i can change device preference. Alc883 Digital is on top.
<nicklas__> NicoAJ: ;-)
<nicklas__> ilter: well try to change then and see if that works :-)
<ilter> nicklas_: PulseAudio is second. But Amarok still doesnt give sound.
<nicklas__> ilter: dont know, sorry :-S
<ilter> nicklas_: I think that it's about Amarok and Dragon Player. VLC and RealPlayer gives sound well.
<ilter> nicklas_:Ok nicklas_. Thank you for your concern.
<nicklas__> ilter: only thing i know is that i know that in sabayon, i used audacious, and didnt have sound, so i changed output device in audacious, and it worked
<nicklas__> ilter: you could change to audacious?
<kooolanl> shadeslayer http://pastebin.com/d618584f1
<ilter> nicklas_: sorry what is audacious?
<nicklas__> ilter: http://audacious-media-player.org/
<NicoAJ> smthing like ALSA, but non GPL I think
<NicoAJ> forget what I wrote
<nicklas__> ilter: i think xmms also works like audacious
<fl4shb4ck> hi there :)
<nicklas__> ilter: i think they are both in repos
<fl4shb4ck> does anyone know, if there is a widget for the internet speed?
<nicklas__> ilter: but if you want amarok, you have to solve it differently im afraid, and im afraid i dont know how
<ilter> nicklas_: i got it you mentioned that other programs to play mp3 files. But in actually i want to solve this problem to learn. I've VLC which it works stable and gives sound now. Thank you so much for your hepls.
<NicoAJ> any ideas about my KMail issue?
<smellynoser> I've just upgraded to karmic koala and I have to boot into recovery mode to get to a shell as normal mode just gets me a black screen
<smellynoser> so I'm at a root shell, and I try to start KDM and it says: "Nope, already running with this PID", but it isn't
<smellynoser> Same with GDM
<smellynoser> How do I stop it being stupid?
<amik> smellynoser: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<amik> smellynoser: or 'restart' instead of 'stop' if u want it running... or 'start' if it ain't...
<Ko_deZ> Hi.
<Ko_deZ> Just installed karmic. I miss emacs21. Has it been removed? Then package is still there if I search.
<tred> i see emacs23 in pkg list
<Tesssa> any problems installing or upgrading to #kubuntu please
<Tesssa> having problems with ubuntu and xubuntu
<Tesssa> ufrom 9.04 to 9.10
<tred> i recently installed it and have only minor glitches
<tred> i instaslled 9.04 and upgraded to 9.10
<kepplermig> hola
<Tesssa> well mine upgrade locks up at the login window
<Tesssa> so may wait untill april 2010 and install that version
<tred> reinstall 9.04
<Tesssa> i have
<tred> now use the livecd and backup an image with partimage
<tred> so u dont lose everything if u need to reinstall again
<Tesssa> no i will wait untill april i do like 9.04 but thanks all the same
<Tesssa> seems like 9.10 is buggy
<Tesssa> looking at their site
<Tesssa> anyway thanks
<kexman> hi
<kexman> i wanted to replace my windows with kubuntu :)
<kexman> problem is that i already have a gentoo set p next to the windows :)
<kexman> hehe :)
<kexman> i selected manual partitioning (advanced)
<kexman> then at the last part i didnt know where to install bootloader
<kexman> could anyone help me with that ?
<root> I there
<Guest73068> i've a problem log into kubuntu 9.10
<Guest73068> I activated autologin through GUI in system pref
<Guest73068> all works fine until today
<oobe> Guest73068, i think you will need to be more specific
<Guest73068> but since today, i've the kdm screen at login time and my login doesn't worlk
<oobe> try using gdm
<Guest73068> so i've done ctrl+alt+f1, killall -9 kdm && killall -9 Xorg && startx
<Guest73068> and it works
<kexman> can i have a single / mountpoint ?
<Guest73068> mmm I can use gdm with kubuntu ?
<kexman> i selected that at the installation
<oobe> yes kexman
<Guest73068> i've a partition for / (ext4) and one for /home (ext3)
<kexman> oobe: k and what about the bootloader ?
<kexman> where should that reside ?
<nicklas__> ilter: hows it going?
<oobe> optonal but choosing the first part of hdd is best
<Guest73068> oobe: how could i use gdm in kubuntu ?
<Guest73068> Have i to remove kdm ?
<kexman> oobe: hmmm first part ?
<Guest73068> and why could i login through console and not through kdm ?
<kexman> doesnt he partition that the bootloader resides needs to be bootable ?
<kexman> should i select the /dev/sda disk itself ?
<kexman> oobe: can it reside on the same partition as the / ?
<ilter> nicklas_: i noticed that xine using pulseAudio sound server. And i think that Amarok and Dragon use xine. On the other hand VLC and RealPlayer use ALSA.
<Demerzel> morning folks
<ilter> nicklas_: Now i trying to find xine configuration.
<Demerzel> i've got an interesting issue - krandr doesn't let me adjust the position of my screens ... is that a known issue?
<ilter> nicklas_:i think that if i change sound server which xine use, i'll solve the problem.
<nicklas__> ilter: ok
<idyllic> hi, I have a problem with boot with a fresh installed Karmic  Kubuntu - http://paste.ubuntu.com/307510/
<mime> hello averyone, there is a way for having kubuntu 9.04 drivers on karmic koala?
<mime> thank you
<mime> the sound ones
<mime> because now when putting the jack, mutes the speker
<mime> I don't like kk
<shadeslayer> mime: thats the standard behaviour
<mime> yes, but now my two ext, spekers they dont go, any software or something?
<mime> i looked in alsamixer, etc...
<idyllic> hi, I have a problem with boot with a fresh installed Karmic  Kubuntu - http://paste.ubuntu.com/307510/
<mime> i think i need an specific soft
<shadeslayer> idyllic: try changing everything after " defaults " in line 21 to : 0 0
<mime> i have jack control, but i don't know if that is good
<shadeslayer> mime: no idea
<idyllic> <shadeslayer> why? cos i want to write on my ntfs without dolphin nagging me about ownerhsip
<mime> thank you =
<mime> i just can't undrstand why they dont let you choose
<kubuntu_> kubuntu is goodd
<kubuntu_> kubuntu is so gorgeous
<kubuntu_> don't you think so???
<kubuntu_> any body
<mime> yes, i will erase all and install it again, with amarok 1.4 :P
<kubuntu_> why
<kubuntu_> any problems
<somekool> Hi ! my touchpad stopped working after upgrading to Kubuntu 9.10 . any idea what could it be ?
<mime> if i know karmic going to do that, ill not update
<kubuntu_> stopped working?
<kubuntu_> cannot start up
<kubuntu_> or other problems
<mime> my jack while conected stals sound from ext spekers
<mime> muted the
<mime> m
<shadeslayer> somekool: whats the touchpad make?
<`oobe`> i had many problems with karmic also
<idyllic> hi, I have a problem with boot with a fresh installed Karmic  Kubuntu - http://paste.ubuntu.com/307510/
<Demerzel> this is what I see when I try to use krandr to reposition my screens the way my displays are positioned: http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1994/krandrscreenpositioning.png
<Demerzel> any thoughts?
<Demerzel> there's no option to reposition screens
<mime> well, another issue is in dual boot, when selecting kubuntu, it redirects me into a ''shell'' or ms dos window were the only thing i see is ''grub>''
<shadeslayer> idyllic: did you see my earlier comment?
<mime> thnx shades
<`oobe`> i suspect many of the devs working on karmic arnt too experienced
<shadeslayer> idyllic: ignore that
<idyllic> <shadeslayer> did you see my as well?
<idyllic> <shadeslayer> i mean i can try to not mount my ntfs at all
<shadeslayer> idyllic: it didnt get highlighted since your using the '<'
<kubuntu_> ntf2-3g
<kubuntu_> ntfs-3g
<idyllic> shadeslayer: so what is your take? I don't think there is anywrong with my ntfs mounting. i can revert back to the default one gid=46 (plugdev that's)
<kubuntu_> today is so cold
<kubuntu_> I cannot bear it
<shadeslayer> idyllic: apart from that,all i can think of is for you to check the blkid's
<somekool> shadeslayer: very funny
<idyllic> shadeslayer: blkid is the same. CHecked
<shadeslayer> somekool: ?
<shadeslayer> idyllic: can you try and comment out the ntfs partition and try to boot?
<shadeslayer> idyllic: http://pastebin.com/f1163daf << my fstab
<idyllic> shadeslayer: so you suggesting me to use /dev/sdaX to mount my ntfs? instead of blkid?
<shadeslayer> idyllic: no,im saying that comment out the ntfs lines and see if the PC boots
<idyllic> shadeslayer: same =/
<shadeslayer> idyllic: ok i thought it might been have the data partition,but now i have no idea :(
<idyllic> shadeslayer: thanks for your help though.  Google results didn't help me much. Still the same.
<idyllic> shadeslayer: anyway, you mount ntfs defaults without utf8 @_@
<shadeslayer> idyllic: whats utf8 ?
<danielle> http://pastebin.com/d4dad2cf4  can some one please tell me why this is not working
<idyllic> shadeslayer:  unicode 8 encodiing :D
<shadeslayer> idyllic: and thatll help me how?
<Demerzel> anyone who can help out with http://imagebin.org/70148 ? krandr doesn't let me re-position my screens to match their physical positioning
<kexman> this kubuntu installs strange :)
<kexman> first it installs then it removes :) hehe
<danielle> lol
<Demerzel> probably upgrading from 9.04?
<Demerzel> the removal is cathartic for me :)
<kexman> im installing 9.04
<kexman> dont have the bandwitdth to download newest now
<kexman> i tought i install this and then upgrade
<kexman> asap
<Demerzel> you'll install that
<Demerzel> and still need to upgrade to the latest patches
<Demerzel> before you should upgrade to 9.10
<Demerzel> that might offset the b/w savings completely
<kexman> ia need a running OS asap :)
<kexman> i can upgrade / download later
<kexman> but i need this now
<Demerzel> ah .. different story :)
<kexman> :)
<danielle> welcome vista7 :P
<vistar7_> hello
<kexman> just said hello & byebye to xp :)
<kexman> converted to ext3
<danielle> now whats your problem
<guitar431> did i mentioned today that is still love kubuntu?
<djkm> hello.
<Demerzel> vistar7_: before you ask, no, it's not ubuntu it's 42
<kexman> lol
<danielle> HA ROFL demerzel
<Demerzel> :)
<vistar7_> i will explain my problem. I have session KDE running, with the theme Vistar7...now the system crashes or freezes at random times without record in log files. I am unsure if it the the theme or the actual KDE problem..
<guitar431> keep up your good work kubuntu is getting better and better
<djkm> i would like  to install kubuntu 9.10. My laptop is toshiba a350-22z. does it support my laptop?
<Demerzel> guitar431: i'm sure the devs appreciate that :)
<shadeslayer> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<djkm> Kubuntu Netbook Edition 9.10 or Kubuntu 9.10 ? which one is for me?
<vistar7_> is anyone experiencing frequent freezes in KDE sessions?
<Demerzel> i think it will be useful to create a windows-based app similar to the vista/windows 7 upgrade advisor
<Demerzel> vistar7_: not i ... not yet at least .. just upgraded to karmic
<danielle> i was with the elementery 1.7 icon pack installed
<Ash-Fox> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<danielle> try diff theme then if it dont crash you have your problem :P
<vistar7_> so it could be the problem with the theme...as Vistar7 is does not have support
<danielle> danielle *giggles* i have gnome and kde na na naaa na naaaa
<Demerzel> vistar7_: it might very well be ... i'd recommend disabling it and sticking with the original for a few days
<vistar7_> does anyone know of a nice theme for KDE which i could DL
<danielle> look in synaptic under kde themes
<vistar7_> alright Demerzel ill try doin that for a few days..hopefully thats the only problem coz i would like to stick with KDE session as i like the interface^^
<danielle> vistar7 try sudo apt-get install kdeartwork-theme-window
<vistar7_> alright doin that now
<vistar7_> cant find package?
<vistar7_> dont think i have the repositry
<danielle> sudo apt-get install kdeartwork-theme-window kdeartwork-theme-icon-kde4  kdeartwork-style  works for me
<danielle> otherwise open synaptic go to setings and add more repos from the tick boxes
<danielle> now to work out my problem :(
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<danielle> hi
<ubuntu> hello everyone
<danielle> now to sit back and watch 31.5 gb of repos download on 25kb/s internet......
<danielle> hello ubuntu
<kexman> duhhh
<vistar7_> OMG
<ubuntu> why are you downloading so much?
<kexman> why you need 31.5 gb ???
<kexman> i dont understand neither
<Demerzel> that's a lot of stuff
<Demerzel> are you trying to mirror the repos?
<kexman> hehe :)
<kexman> he wont tell
<danielle> :D
<kexman> he / she ?
<Demerzel> danielle sounds like a she
<danielle> both if you want
<danielle> :P
<Demerzel> spells like a she too
<Demerzel> wow 25k
<Demerzel> that's craziness
<vistar7_> ^^
<danielle> *attempt deep voice* i could be a boy
<Demerzel> i wonder if there are alternatives i.e. maybe ubuntu could ship you the repo on dvds?
<danielle> 22yo lady tasmania australia
<Demerzel> nice
<Pici> Does it matter?
<danielle> 30 gb worth? ha lol i would prefer bluray
<Demerzel> i miss cricket now that i'm out of a cricket watching country
<Demerzel> i'd move to .au but too many issues there for me
<Demerzel> 30g - maybe a hard drive
<Demerzel> there's no ubuntu one client for kde right?
<danielle> spot on about aussie issues
<danielle> danielle *thinks barrage is fun*
<danielle> d i did not understand that
<vistar7_> i live in AU right now^^
<danielle> where ?
<vistar7_> Adelaide
<danielle> in in burnie tasmania and it's "pissn down"
<vistar7_> anyone got 9.10, is there a major improvement in 9.10 or..?
<danielle> and you have bigpond internet :P
<danielle> well yeah the ext4 run well fast
<vistar7_> bigpond internet sucks soooo bad...i wanna change it
<danielle> haha contract
<vistar7_> coz everything is telstra like phones and stuff loll
<vistar7_> i heard bout ext4
<Demerzel> ext4 still has issues with large files
<danielle> applications seem to crash a lot on 9.10 than they did on 9.04 i say wait a few weeks till you upgrade
<vistar7_> i think i am using ext3
<Demerzel> or were they resolve?
<Demerzel> resolved even
<BluesKaj> never heard that ext4 has issues with large files
<danielle> it's fine for the os all my games are on a nother hdd and movies etc... i use ntfs for storage even tho i dont use windows
<EagleScreen> 9.10 works pretty well for me
<danielle> eaglescreen do you have appls crqashing all the time?
<vistar7_> i changed from windows to linux quite recently
<danielle> my girlfriend has windows 7 it runs well aswell
<danielle> buuut looks arnt everything i guess
<BluesKaj> I have a W7 partition...seems alright
<BluesKaj> don't use it much
<Guest2283> hello guys,   my moizilla firefox do not show flash components!  what showld I install to repair it?
<vistar7_> danielle i downloaded that kdeart file but cant seem to find in menu, how can i access it?
<vistar7_> flash player?
<BluesKaj> Guest2283, which kubuntu version ?
<Guest2283> 8
<danielle> no idea in in gnome atm
<vistar7_> ohk
<Demerzel> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Possible%20corruption%20of%20large%20files%20with%20ext4%20filesystem
<EagleScreen> not for me, danielle
<Guest2283> <BluesKaj>   help me man
<Demerzel> that's the link for the 9.10 release note regarding ext4 corruption with large files
<BluesKaj> Guest2283, in the konsole, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<danielle> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozzila
<Guest2283> 36.2MB
<Guest2283> OK   I wait instalation
<danielle> EagleScreen really! wow my laptop must be in the shitter
<azhoral_> i. after 9.10 upgrade i can't use my old program in kdevelop4. I programming in C++ with Sdl and Opengl.. nothing compile, nothing build, nothing execute
<Guest2283> flashplayer-mozzila   did not help
<Guest2283> petr@ubuntu:~/Рабочий стол/project_checkers$ sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Guest2283> E: Не удалось получить доступ к файлу блокировки /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest2283> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Guest2283> petr@ubuntu:~/Рабочий стол/project_checkers$
<FloodBotK1> Guest2283: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielle> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<EagleScreen> danielle: do you have creashes only in 9.10?
<Guest2283> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree   I tryed it too    but it did not work
<BluesKaj> Guest2283, open kpackage kit and edit sources, check all boxes, then open other sources and check all the boxes except for the cdrom
<EagleScreen> Guest2283, danielle it is flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> Guest2283, then sudo aptitude update , then ,sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<danielle> yes but it was an upgrade from 9.04 with the ext3 to ext4conversion and grub 2 conversion [thats proberly why]
<danielle> Guest go here http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/productinfo/instructions/#section-3
<BluesKaj> danielle, that may not work , it's the plugin he needs ,not the player, the palyer is installed by default
<danielle> ahh ok my bad it's 2am here and i only had 4hrs sleep last nite [monster energy keeps me awake]
<BluesKaj> danielle, ok, but pease don't use 'my bad'...it's ghetto talk and non native english speakers won't understand that
<danielle> it is? lol my wrong doing then :P
<danielle> yay 1% or 31.5 gb done
<danielle> of*
<BluesKaj> we need to be careful with shorthand expressions as well ...I'm guilty of using them too :)
<danielle> funny you made me feel bad
<BluesKaj> danielle, 31.5G ..what are you DLing ?
<danielle> mirroring the karmic repos
<kexman> hmm nice kubuntu
<kexman> full of eyecandy :)
<kexman> but moves like a snail on my craptop
<BluesKaj> yeah, but everyone of them ? :)
<danielle> yup
<BluesKaj> why
<danielle> i did not know what ones i wanted so i took them all.
<BluesKaj> okaaaaay.....
<danielle> clients pc's i fix computers "progamershop" i install ubuntu for them and when i install or update it savem me bandwith
<danielle> in the long run that is
<compilerwriter> How is Karmic going for everyone?
<danielle> only 4 use it so far and they all recon it is faster that 7.10 :D
<BluesKaj> so far so good for my setup , compilerwriter ...it depends on your HW mostly and how you install
<danielle> i on the other hand have errors every where [identified tweeker]
<compilerwriter> ok BluesKaj  I have this very generic 64 bit processor shuttle with intel on board.  As far as the install is concerned should I upgrade or do a fresh install from dvd?
<pete_^> does anyone know what is going on with my tray? I remember seeing a bug in Qt somewhere regarding transparency and the tray but can't find it - http://i37.tinypic.com/35mo6xi.png
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, install update-manager , if you don't have it , then use it from the run box , that's the safest way IMO.
<danielle> thats what i did
<compilerwriter> I have not been very happy with kpackagekit BluesKaj; I take it you are in agreement with me on that one.
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit is flaky , but update-manager is more like synaptic , very stable
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, update manager isn't meant to install packages anyway , it's designed to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<BluesKaj> err to be used to update from 9.04 to 9.10
<danielle> ye b a whale
<compilerwriter> Here is the other catch BluesKaj.  The box had forsight on it in the shop I was in.  They downloaded the i386 version and we installed it before I bought the machine.  I only have 1 gig of memory in it.  Should I download the 64 bit and do a fresh install or should I just upgrade the 386 version that I have.
<danielle> oh sorry wrong room
<BluesKaj> update-manager edits your sources.list automatically as well
<compilerwriter> danielle what sort of troubles are you having with karmic?
<danielle> programs crashing out of the blu but my desktop is heavly tweeked
<kexman> can i reduce kubuntus visual effects to increase performance ?
<danielle> kexman sudo kill all
<compilerwriter> kexman I believe you can turn off the visual effects altogether.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, do the upgrade with i386 , with only 1G RAM , 64 bit won't be much of a performance boost
<pete_^> that would do more than disable visual effects..
<danielle> pete lol true easy fix tho
<pete_^> sudo apt-get install twm
<compilerwriter> danielle you should keep in mind that we might have some very new people to linux who would take that at face value and be a bit upset with you after the fact.
<pete_^> *likewise, don't bother installing twm unless you know what you're getting yourself into..*
<compilerwriter> so BluesKaj sudo apt-get updatemanager?
<BluesKaj> update-manager
<compilerwriter> of course install should have been in there.
<BluesKaj> use the -
<compilerwriter> I can't type worth a crap this morning.  Not good since I used to be a 20K an hour data entry clerk.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, then use the run command box to upgrade , alt+f2,  update-manager
<pete_^> does anyone else use kde without desktop effects? (and NOT seen my bug?)
<compilerwriter> Thanks BluesKaj
<EagleScreen> pete_^: i dont see that bug since kde 4.1
<compilerwriter> Will update manager work for every upgrade or is it just designed for this one?
<pete_^> I thought it was gone too
<danielle> ok
<mugginz> pete_^: Is your system an upgrade or fresh install
<pete_^> using the legacy nvidia driver on one machine ( FX 5 series) it isn't there
<danielle> how can i stop x from xterm
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, np, there is a command some use in the konsole , but it hasn't been verified as totally effective and without breakage problems yet.
<pete_^> with this one 9.10 fresh, new /home it's still there ( two nv50's)
<EagleScreen> danielle: try: killall bash
<pete_^> nohup sudo service kdm stop ?
<compilerwriter> Now if we could just get quassel to more intelligently break the end of lines.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, from one distro to the next one up, I think
<BluesKaj> konversation is more my cup of tea
<compilerwriter> Good old alt+f2.  Gotta love it.
<pete_^> mugginz: so it is a new install. On another machine it isn't a problem with 9.04/kde 4.3.2
<danielle> nope
<mugginz> pete_^: Which driver?
<danielle> i'm in gnome atm
<pete_^> 190.42
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: I agree.  I have been giving quassel the old college try out though.  I may give up and revert to Konversation.
<pete_^> mugginz: sorry, 190.42
<Vlado9A3CY> 'morning :)
<mugginz> pete_^: I'm still on 190.32 -
<pete_^> mugginz: do you have desktop effects off?
<mugginz> Both on and off their fine.
<Dragnslcr> I went back to Konversation a while ago. In Quassel, when you go back to a channel after having not viewed it for a while, it would take Quassel several minutes to respond
<pete_^> mugginz: I take it you have just the one GPU and no xinerama right?
<mugginz> Will be doing a new install in the next few days, I hope I don't get hit with that buig
<danielle> keeps telling me i have the x server started
<mugginz> pete_^: Twinview
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: The thing  is showing me some importanat security fixes as well as the upgrade.  Should I just upgrade; or, should I do the security fixes first?
<BluesKaj> I'm not a real eye candy guy , but the quassel look leaves me cold
<pete_^> I liked IRC in Kopete
<BluesKaj> go with the security fixes first for sure
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: it is not the look so much as the feel for me.
<pete_^> mugginz: I'll try it with just two screens + twinview to see if it's still a problem
<mugginz> pete_^: Cool.  Here's hoping it's OK
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, security fixes are important
<compilerwriter> mugginz:Do you play cribbage or is that nick just a coinkydink?
<pete_^> Problem is twinview as the name suggests only works with two screens
<mugginz> pete_^: Just coinkydink
<nickiname> hello...
<pete_^> mugginz: wrong person to reply to
<mugginz> pete_^: So what's mugginz in cribbage?
<pete_^> mugginz: ask compilerwriter, I don't know what cribbage is either
<mugginz> pete_^: Oops :)
<BluesKaj> card game with a points board
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: I know they are important; I just thought perhaps they would be included with the upgrade and therefore might be a waste of time.
<nickiname> i tried to make customized ubuntu. but i cannot change the hostname and username of live system. is there any script to edit?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, it can't hurt
<compilerwriter> pete_^: mugginz:  Just what BluesKaj said.
<BluesKaj> or better not
<mugginz> Never played it myseklf
<compilerwriter> Well now that the security fixes are done I suppose I will cross myself and do the distro upgrade.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, should be no problem
<roKB> !status
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status
<compilerwriter> That is what I thought about my last root canal.  That turned into an ugly ordeal before it was over though.
<phelerox> I'm having some KDE graphical glitches with icons on the taskbar. http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2988/kde432kubuntu910glitch.png Some are just too huge! and weirdly located. I just did the upgrade to 9.10, although most of these glitches appeared some month ago when I grabbed KDE (was it) 4.3. Before I made the upgrade to 9.10 I used to have a glitch at the login-screen too. The vertical ends of the screen were filled with random 
<kexman> compilerwriter: how ? where ?
<kexman> its making my experience with kubuntu sloooooow
<pete_^> mugginz: It looks like it's related to xinerama, when using twinview it's not a problem.
<pete_^> although it's odd it isn't a problem on the other machine with xinerama though
<mugginz> pete_^: I wonder if its related to the prob as phelerox is having?
<mugginz> You need xinerama to two graphics cards yeh?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, I normally do upgrades by the cli , but i was advised that the usual commands were depracated and replaced by update-manager, so it's as safe as a clean install afaik.
<pete_^> mugginz: yes, maybe I should have gone the matrox THTG route though, doesn't seem to be any progress being made on Xorg gpu object (which as far as I understand would fix the sucky performance of xinerama too somehow)
<mugginz> I just hope the ATI drivers mature soon.. I'm looking at an Eyefinity setup
<mugginz> Three screens on one card
<pete_^> mugginz: that would be nice, I've just been xinerama + dual NV for a while
<joel__> My sdhc card cant be foudn in ubuntu or kubuntu
<joel__> really annoying
<pete_^> joel__: you do have a sdhc reader right?
<danielle> wow i just updated my nvidia drivers and for the first time i did not crash x... ati wish they could do that
<mugginz> pete_^: I just bought  a thrid 24" and was going to add a second NV card for a while.  I think I'll hold off till ATI drivers work
<danielle> 3%
<joel__> pete_^: yeah.. works fine in xp
<joel__> its a built in one
<joel__> and theres nothin in dmseg
<pete_^> joel__: do you have a non HC card you can try?
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting now
<danielle> here is something diffrant i'm going to install every package in synaptic and see what happens
<joel__> pete_^: No! Thing is, my girl has the same comp but with XP installed on it.. Its crap. But the only thing that I need for her to convert to linux is that I'll get the reader to work
<joel__> Its for her camera
<pete_^> joel__: It's entirely possible that the reader isn't supported at all, does her camera not have a usb cable without having to use a dock? That works fine for me
<joel__> I see that possibility aswell.. She lost the cable but I guess its possible to buy a new one.
<pete_^> mugginz: Do you have a link regarding this 3 screen on a single ati card? I told myself years ago that ATI was out of the question after seeing the sorry state of their linux driver
<mugginz> pete_^: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzUyNQ
<pete_^> joel__: Luckily my inbuilt card reader also works (but the Memory stick one) doesn't
<pete_^> joel__: That may be your best bet then sadly
<joel__> gah
<pete_^> joel__: what model is the laptop?
<pete_^> mugginz: Do your screens have display port? I've only got DVI sadly
<mugginz> pete_^: I believe you can get an adaptor to go from display port to DVI
<mugginz> pete_^: The corrent Eyefinity cards have two DVI and one display port
<pete_^> mugginz: I think I've seen that done actually, so maybe that is still a possibility
<juacom99> hi, one question, i just install kubuntu 9.10 and i the only screen resolution option i got are 640x480 or 800x600 but on 9.04 i could use it on 1204x768 what may be happening?
<mugginz> pete_^: I'm hopin.  I dont want to use two cards if I can help it.  To many problems as you've found.
<pete_^> mugginz: that's why I've been tempted to get one of those matrox boxes
<pete_^> mugginz: although they aren't exactly cheap
<mugginz> pete_^: I believe the matrox boxes have sucky performance but.  I might be wrong though
<pete_^> mugginz: How could they? It basically takes a signal in at 2*horizontal res and splits it
<pete_^> mugginz: if we're talking about the same thing
<mugginz> pete_^: As long as the card doin three screens has the bandwidth I guess it'd be OK.  I'm wanting to do 3 x 1920x1200 so I thought it mightn't like that
<dinu> hi all,.. i have a problem: Can't connect to mobile broadband connection,..  when i connect modem to PC  its found as optical disk, after that i unplug it and its found as moden, i create a new connection called "Orange internet", but when i click  to "Orange Internet" icon, nothing happened. PS: sory for my bad english.
<dinu> Have a ZTE MF637 modem
<pete_^> mugginz: Hopefully, but you would be relying on exactly the same thing with the ATI solution (except they support it I guess)
<mugginz> pete_^: I'm hoping a card designed to push threee screens simultanioulsy will be better that one designed for two.  But I guess it depends on how much monewy I want to spend :)
<Zxcvb> any idea why kppp would keep saying "the pppd daemon died unexpectedly" with an exit code of 0? (log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307621/)
<dinu> Any help plzz??
<Zxcvb> and yes, connecting via pppd call works fine
<Ash-Fox> !tmpfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmpfs
<pete_^> mugginz: I remember reading somewhere that that maximum accelerated viewport the non business cards nvidia would push was less than I'd have required, supposedly some people had results with it though
<pete_^> mugginz: so waiting might be the best bet
<mugginz> pete_^: If benchmarks show the Matrox way to be good, I'd be interested, but now with Eyefinity I'm hoping ATI will get their device driver butts into gear
<ibou> salut
<ibou> hi
<pete_^> mugginz: I guess it just depends how the GPU would cope with the extra high resolution
<ibou> how comes that i can't read video dvds with kmplayer alhough i read them with dragon player ?
<kitply> greetings! I was trying to connect my nokia 7210 model phone via kdebluetooth4, by searching for the phone and then clickng next. It gives an error " sorry your phone doesn't support input service"
<kitply> i guess there is some problem between the nokia phones and kdebluetooth4
<kitply> is there any workaround for this?
<kitply> any help is appreicated,thanks
<pete_^> mugginz: Back to xinerama and the transparency to black
<skarlhoff> grüsse
<mugginz> pete_^: Could you try an earlier driver?  In the past the KDE devs have blamed nVidia for those symptoms
<pete_^> mugginz: It was a problem with whatever driver I tried back on 9.04 too, I'm just going to try Xinerama on one card to see if it's a problem there too
 * Danial_View yawns
<hyper_ch> hi there, is there a simple way to downgrade packages that I installed from a PPA to the ones in the official repos?
<bigjools> hyper_ch: apt-get install packagename=version
<hyper_ch> bigjools: will try that :)
<pete_^> mugginz: Still a problem with just one GPU + xinerama, I'll go fetch an older driver
<mugginz> pete_^: Cool, will be very interested in outcome.  By the way, I'm on 190.34 with a 9800GT
<DrHydeHL> greating
<pete_^> mugginz: 190.42 on a 8800gt and 9800gt
<hyper_ch> bigjools: is there a mass downgrade tool for all of qt4?
<DrHydeHL> german users here?
<hyper_ch> DrHydeHL: #kubuntu-de
<hyper_ch> bbl
<juacom99> any idea of my screen porblem?? :S
<Demerzel> folks ... i asked in #kubuntu but this isn't necessarily a kde problem - I experience the same issues in gnome - this is what i see when I run krandr to attempt repositioning my screens - http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1994/krandrscreenpositioning.png - any ideas?
<DrHydeHL> thx hyper
<linex> I'm on 904. Can I not upgrade to 910 ?
<bigjools> hyper_ch: I don't think so
<Demerzel> linex: you need to update your distro completely to the latest patches and then upgrade to 9.10
<juacom99> hi, one question, i just install kubuntu 9.10 and i the only screen resolution option i got are 640x480 or 800x600 but on 9.04 i could use it on 1204x768 what may be happening?
<linex> Demerzel: ok thanks. SO its possible.
<pete_^> mugginz: the tray is still black with 185.18.36
<mugginz> pete_^: Bugger!  Is that with the 8800 or 9800?
<pete_^> mugginz: both
<rork> juacom99: the larger resolutions might not be recognized by your system you have to edit your /etc/X11/X11.conf manually or you can try to install a driver
<mugginz> pete_^: On both screens?
<pete_^> mugginz: I just moved the panel from one GPU to the other with even more amusing results
<juacom99> rork: my xorg.conf is empty :S
<mugginz> pete_^: How amusing?
<mugginz> Is it even possible to do tripple screens over two cards without Xinerama?
<mugginz> I might have to have a look at the nVidia driver docs
<rork> juacom99: I meant xorg.conf idd, there isn't a backup?
<juacom99> nop i did a fresh install
<Demerzel> linex: yes, definitely possible
<Demerzel> linex: that's how i upgraded to 9.10 myself :)
<linex> Demerzel: koolbuntoo!
<mindar> Hi!
<pete_^> mugginz: the corruption was so amusing I had to restart
<rork> juacom99: if you installed a nvidia/radeon driver you can try to configure it with that. Else you can try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reset the xorg.conf
<mindar> Hm, i need help... How can i insert the picture in konsole?
<mugginz> pete_^: I thought so.  The delay in posts suggested it :)
<pete_^> I tried to get a picture of the tray with ksnapshot then it just went insane
<apparle> I am having problem with ATI open source  driver
<mugginz> pete_^: Well, this is depressing.  You setup is basically what I was goin to do as a stop gap till I get an Eyefinity card
<pete_^> mugginz: It works apart from the system tray
<mugginz> I've got a 7600GT I was goin to put with the 98--
<pete_^> mugginz: and 2d acceleration isn't great, but if you have a dual/more core cpu it can cope
<apparle> I am having problem with ATI open source  driver
<pete_^> mugginz: some kind of massive corruption is going on here with pixmaps
<rork> apparle: can you define your problem?
<pete_^> mugginz: when I move the plasma panel from one screen to another then try to use ksnapshot
<apparle> rork: I am typing
<mugginz> pete_^: I'm going to try the 7600 in with the 9800 just for laughs
<BluesKaj> well folks , it seems sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade , followed by sudo do-release-upgrade , is now officially correct for upgrading from one distro to the next ..or one can use apt-get if you prefer it to aptitude
<pete_^> mugginz: Interesting to hear your results, I've never seen this insane corruption before
<mugginz> I've had a bit of practice cajoling the nVidia drivers, I might be able to find a workable soluton
<pete_^> mugginz: It's relatively easy these days, you can do it all through the nvidia-settings GUI
<mugginz> pete_^:  I'll know more in the next few days, do you hang around here often so I can let you know how I go?
<BluesKaj> mugginz, I'm running a 7600gt without any problems
<dinu> hi all,.. i have a problem: Can't connect to mobile broadband connection,..  when i connect modem to PC  its found as optical disk, after that i unplug it and its found as moden, i create a new connection called "Orange internet", but when i click  to "Orange Internet" icon, nothing happened. PS: sory for my bad english.
<mugginz> BluesKaj: The prob seems to be when its dual cards with xinerama
<pete_^> BluesKaj: It works, it's just with Xinerama required for multiple GPUs it's a problem
<BluesKaj> oh, xinerama , good luck ! :)
<pete_^> I can now randomly click the desktop and get artifacts jumping
<pete_^> I liked 190.42 better.
<mugginz> pete_^: nVidia party tricks :) Corruption on demand.,
<pete_^> mugginz: it would be very interesting if you have this issue too with 185.xx, move the default panel from one screen to another then try to take a region screenshot with ksnapshot
<mugginz> pete_^:  Will do.  I'm gunna head off now cause it's 3:10am here in australia.  I'll let you know what I find.
<pete_^> mugginz: Ah, fair enough. Good luck with the setup when you get round to it.
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<jesus_> alguien habla español??
<apparle> rork:  got the problem?
<Rodensky> I HATE ditro-upgrade....!! It makes me want to kill myself!!
<rork> Rodensky: that's why they made the LTS versions :)
<Rodensky> you don't say...
<rork> apparle: yes but I don't know a solution
<Rodensky> looks like it's the handy work of a pot head
<apparle> rork: :)
<buckethead> I can't use get new themes on splash screens under system settings... Is anyone else having this problem?
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> buckethead, go to kde-look and download them from there , then just open them with ark and they'll show up in system settings
<nikitis> Epic fail on kubuntu upgrade....
<buckethead> Yeah, thats working.. I was debating if I should file a bug or not, since I think its a munged config file ..somewhere..
<Rodensky> only ~700MB downloaded for the past 5 days... every time having some other problem...
<BluesKaj> buckethead, there's already a bug report , but it's not getting much attention
<Rodensky> it'll be an epic fail if i'll manage to download everything and at the and the system will crash over some missing kernel-whatever-thingy
<nikitis> I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.  I can no longer save anything into /tmp.  kdm crashes everytime i use a 3d Wine app.  etc.  And like 10 other programs crash when i launch them.
<nikitis> brb
<nikitis> going to do fresh install
<Rodensky> 9.10 = windows?!
<nikitis> yup, similar to windows upgrade
<nikitis> that's how fail it was for me
<nikitis> 8.10 to 9.04 was great
<nikitis> anyway, brb
<Rodensky> indeed
<carmelita> Hello, I'm having some weird problems with kmail under kubuntu 9.10
<carmelita> Can sompen please help me?
<Rodensky> carmelita: seems like the problem is 9.10 itself :\
<carmelita> Rodensky: ???
<Rodensky> all hail 9.04
<carmelita> Actually I'm happy with 9.10, just one issue that is bathering me a lot!
<carmelita> THat I have a lot of E-mails stored locally in my Mail directory, and lots of directories. And when I open Kontact, or kmail it takes like 5-10 min for it to react fast. At the beginning it's just very, very slow, like if it was indexing all the E-Mail, or something like that. Does someone know about this, or a way to correct it?
<Rodensky> by far, after what i've read here, you're lucky that 9.10 even boots for you... thank god for that, and pray a lot that it'll stay the same. 9.10 makes people religious. i'm out :\
<carpii_> carmelita, have you tried to compress the mailbox ?
<carpii_> 'compact' i mean, not compress
<carmelita> carpii_: No, Does that help?
<carmelita> Will the E-Mail be still avaliable directly?
<carpii_> i would image its worth trying
<carmelita> carpii_: You are right, but after the compressing, would I be able to access all my E-Mail directly?
<ubuntu0000000000> hi
<ubuntu0000000000> hello
<carpii_> well my understanding of it is, when you delete a message its just marked as deleted
<ubuntu0000000000> ?
<carpii_> and compact finally purges it, and reduces the size of the mailbox file
<carpii_> but maybe you should take a backup of your mail directory if possible
<carpii_> before you try
<carmelita> carpii_: OK
<ubuntu0000000000> hi i want to ask a question
<carmelita> I didn't know that
<carmelita> carpii_: Thanks a lot!
<ubuntu0000000000> i have kubuntu but i want ubuntu
<carpii_> no probs, good luck
<Pici> ubuntu0000000000: install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<ubuntu0000000000> can i have them both?
<carpii_> ubuntu0000000000, just install gnome, and optionally remove kde
<carpii_> you can run gnome and kde on same machine, yes
<carpii_> or ubuntu and kubuntum if you prefer ;)
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  yes but it gets heavy :(
<carpii_> not really
<carpii_> but well, you cant have everything :p
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  is there any way not to load all those libraries :(
<ubuntu0000000000> only those a certain KDE app needs ;(
<carpii_> all kde apps need the core kde libs
<ubuntu0000000000> because when i load gnome and kde apps together it needs more time to load an individual KDE app
<carpii_> what sort of machine are you using?
<carpii_> i run kde, but sometimes use gnome apps, and its not noticeable
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  it a core 2 mobile proceessor
<carpii_> how much ram?
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  on an hp laptop 1GB RAM
<carpii_> hm ok
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  667 MHz FSB
<carpii_> maybe you should pick kde or gnome then, and try to use only apps from those
<carpii_> theres no way to stop a kde app loading the kde libs when it runs, because it needs them
<carmelita> I just installed 9.10, so far so good only have the issue with kmail.Now I just tried skype and sound doesn't work!! So is with vlc. Does any one know how to solve this?
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  thanks i will try fall back with gnome again ... :(
<Godel_> s
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  how can i remove the kde-desktop in one command
<ubuntu0000000000> carpii_:  because ubuntu has ubuntu-desktop but KDE what command?
<Godel_> how
<Godel_> can i format a drive?
<Godel_> a usb drive
<raavan> Package manager ask password in gtk?
<raavan> Everything seems fine, I even corrected my gtk fonts with the workaround here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-style-qtcurve/+bug/414711 but i think root user still has ugly gtk
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<raavan> is there any pure qt package manager?
<Godel_> is there a usb format
<Godel_> tool
<Godel_> on partition manager
<Vroomfondle> raavan: Adept?
<ubuntu0000000000> bye
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<raavan> mansur? are you manzur on launchpad?
<Dragnslcr> raavan- KPackageKit is the default manager since 9.04, I think
<raavan> kpackagekit uses gtk for password?
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<apparle> desperate... plzzzz
<Sebaz> Hi all, just installed Kubuntu 9.10 and installed Audacious2 but no sound :( tried ALSA and PULSE and no luck.. OSS does work and I hear music but no controls over the volume etc.. what can I do to make Audacious2 work with Pulse or ALSA?
<reto`> Sebaz: does ALSA work with other programs?
<Sebaz> reto`: how can I check that?   When I open a mp3 with amarok it plays fine.. but I reject Amarok
<raavan> apparle, hav you tried without the PCI setting fresh without any tweaks?
<carmelita> Noone knows how to enable sound on skype and vlc under Kubuntu 9.10?
<Vroomfondle> "enable"?
<Vroomfondle> just worsk for me by default, carmelita
<apparle> raavan: you mean the default fresh installtion .... yeah I tried that... but  compositing/effects don't work
<Vroomfondle> sounds like you've found a bug
<Sebaz> every X.10 build is worse in audio support.. especially with Intel audio cards
<apparle> carmelita: does sound work anywhere else
<carmelita> Yes it works on all kde apps and the Drago player
<carmelita> I mean Dragon
<carmelita> And the microphone also works, when I unmute it from kmix
<Vroomfondle> I've heard that the coupling between pulseaudio and everything else is a bit broken in kubuntu 9.10, but haven't had any trouble myself
<ebovine> carmelita: It's probably also broken on the nonfree flash plugin.
<apparle> carmelita: which audio driver.....
<carmelita> apparle: How can I identify which audio driver?
<Sebaz> Vroomfondle: I think you are right.. almost nothing works default with audio
<apparle> carmelita: does it work by default everywhere else
<apparle> How to force the graphics to be detected as PCI only
<carmelita> apparle: by default works under all kde apps and under Dragon Player
<apparle> carmelita: try selecting the OSS driver in VLC
<carmelita> apparle: I just tried the flash plugin under firefox and the sound doesn't work there neither
<nikitis> Question.  I'm in the live session of kubuntu disk now.  I have a LVM spread across /dev/sdb3 and /dev/sdc1.  How do i go about mounting it in the live session?  I need to delete some users before i go about fresh installing.
<raavan> apparle, you saw this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonXpress
<apparle> carmelita: 9.10 or 9.04
<ebovine> carmelita: You can figure out which audio driver you're using in the System Settings -> Multimedia dialog
<carmelita> apparle: 9.10
<apparle> raavan: it says 8.10 onwards work out of box
<apparle> carmelita: Try removing pulseaudio
<carmelita> apparle: ALC883
<apparle> carmelita: I know its ALC883
<carmelita> Is pulse audio installed by default on Kubuntu 9.10? Because I read skype 2.1 uses pulseaudio
<carmelita> apparle: Is pulse audio installed by default on Kubuntu 9.10? Because I read skype 2.1 uses pulseaudio
<carmelita> apparle: how do I remove pulseaudio without damaging anything else?
<apparle> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<apparle> carmelita: Acutally I don't know.....
<carmelita> apparle: I didn't install pulseaudio
<apparle> carmelita: reinstall it later
<carmelita> But it appears there System Settings -> Multimedia dialog as the last option
<ebovine> carmelita: Just remove it like any other package.
<apparle> carmelita: but see if anyother package is not getting removed with it
<carmelita> apparle: pulseaudio is not installed
<carmelita> apparle: I just confirmed it
<carmelita> ebovine: pulseaudio was never installed in my system
<ebovine> I just found the same thing on my 9.10.
<apparle> carmelita: then install it :)
<apparle> carmelita: as you yourself said it is required to run skype
<carmelita> apparle: hahahaha, are you sure?
<apparle> carmelita: and did you try selecting OSS driver in VLC
<carmelita> apparle: I didn't, I said I read that skype 2.1 supports it
<carmelita> apparle: Yes and with no success
<BluesKaj> there is a skype alternative that doesn't need pulseaudio , it's the staic version, skype_static-2.1.0.47
<BluesKaj> static
<carmelita> Wow, I thought I had learned a lot of linux in the past year using it, but I really wouldn't be able to do much without people like you helping me! Thanks all!! ;-)
<carmelita> BluesKaj: So the normal skype really needs pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> well the karmic default skype , yes
<carmelita> BluesKaj: Yes, that's waht I meant sorry
<BluesKaj> akfaik , carmelita , there may have been changes since I tried it amonth ago
<apparle> Plz help http://paste.ubuntu.com/307654/
<dthacker> klibido looks like it's unmaintained.  Recommendations for KDE4 Usenet file grabber?
<jhutchins_lt> dthacker: pan works.
<soheyl> Hey
<Godel_> hello
<Godel_> how can i download the latest wine?
<BluesKaj> !wine | Godel_
<ubottu> Godel_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BenPA> help day3 .... due to grub or grub 2 could not complete install of 9.10 from 9.04 ... have tried various google and this irc channel suggestions ... can anyone help to get to terminal to maybe fix issue . have 9.10 and 9.04 disk but will not run ... using knoppix to connect here
<Peace--> software to manage ipode on kubuntu
<Peace--> that insn't gtkpod
<MBSTO> o/
<Tuxkowo> Hi everyone !
<Tuxkowo> Hi everyone !
<Octy92> hello
<Octy92> anyone has an ipod (the apple one)? how can i sync it?
<Peace--> me no xD
<Peace--> Octy92: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Transfer+to+Media+Device+(formerly+iPod)?content=26850
<Peace--> Octy92: you have to install amarok 1.4
<Octy92> o.O
<Peace--> amarok 1.4 nicer than 2.2
<Peace--> amarok 2.x series is not a complete software
<Octy92> hmm... i'll try with default amarok 2.x before, thanks :)
<Peace--> ogghei
<Tuxkowo> I installed the new Kubuntu 9.10, but Plasma crash each time it is launched. (I could use it for around 20 minutes) This problem isn't new for me and it happened to on Kubuntu 9.04. Is someone knows what happens ? I can give crash log and other informations.
<Peace--> here on kubuntu 9.10 never seen a crash
<Peace--> Tuxkowo:
<Peace--> have you upgraded
<Peace--> or formated and installed?
<raziel> please i need help ! i install ubuntu in another partition drive and i cant see my windows 7 in boot
<Peace--> raziel: mm if ytou have installed ubuntu go on #ubuntu
<Peace--> here it's for kubuntu
<raziel> i mean kubuntu
<Peace--> !grub| raziel
<ubottu> raziel: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<BenPA> help day3 .... due to grub or grub 2 could not complete install of 9.10 from 9.04 ... have tried various google and this irc channel suggestions ... can anyone help to get to terminal to maybe fix issue . have 9.10 and 9.04 disk but will not run ... using knoppix to connect here  ... pleasee
<Tuxkowo> Peace--: I installed a new system from the alt. CD. I formated my / part. but I kept my /home. I used Gnome before, so I don't have previous config files
<Peace--> Tuxkowo: bad thing
<Peace--> Tuxkowo: when you upgrade or you keep /home you should create a new user
<Peace--> ah
<Peace--> ok
<Peace--> you used gnome
<raziel> ubuto : right now i have grub
<properz> ubuto : right now i have grub
<Peace--> Tuxkowo: anyway try to create a new user
<Tuxkowo> Ok
<properz> how i can get in boot windows 7 and kubuntu both ?
<Peace--> properz: you have to fix grub
<properz> how?
<Peace--> thre is on wiki
<properz> how i install rpm file ?
<Tuxkowo> properz: you need to use alien
<Peace--> you can't use rpm file on debina
<Peace--> you can only pray if alien converts it on deb
<properz> i just want install xchat
<properz> and get my windows 7 back :(
<Peace--> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Peace--> that's all
<Tuxkowo> Peace--: I'll try to start a new graphical session. Err... Is there a way to quit KDE nicely without Plasma ?
<raziel> anyone can help me to fix my grub ? ( to get my windows 7 too in grub ) thanks
<Peace--> raziel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Peace--> Tuxkowo: yes
<Peace--> or maybe no
<Peace--> what do you mean without plasma
<raziel> peace : its not help me..
<raziel> i dont need to read all for just add windows 7
<Tuxkowo> Peace--: avoid doing a control + alt + backspace
<Peace--> raziel: on linux there is a rule
<Peace--> raziel: read the damned manual
<raziel> PEace : buy my english is not very good to understand it
<Peace--> if you want solve your problem you can stay here without hope
<Peace--> raziel: which language?
<Peace--> raziel: there is a channel for every language
<raziel> hebrew
<Peace--> raziel: i figured out from your name
<Peace--> !hebrew
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<white_pelican> shalom aleichem
<white_pelican> :)
<raziel> lol
<kexman> wtf ???
<kexman> my putty title changed to something veeeery ... pfff korean ? :)))
<Peace--> raziel: my name is hebrew and it means the heart of god xD
<kexman> hmm weir ... now its back .... strange things happen :)
<raziel> PEace : no one in the hebrew room
<Peace--> omg
<Peace--> there are few people but there are
<raziel> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<raziel> Peace : i can remove grub and use the regular ? [ the normal dualboot]
<Peace--> raziel: mm i don't know
<white_pelican> you need either grup or lilo
<white_pelican> grub*
<Peace--> he means grub 1 instead of this sick grub2
<raziel> PEace : he dont help me he dont know
<Peace--> xD
<Peace--> raziel: have you tried here http://ubuntu-il.com/site/
<raziel> all the israel peppols noob
<dbjoker> hey! Have anybody installed kubuntu on your netbook?
<Peace--> raziel: it's in your language try to find out documenation
<raziel> noobs
<Peace--> raziel: mm i don't think so
<raziel> i can manage the room
<BenPA> can anyone help me with my computer not booting into new upgrade ... grub issue
<Peace--> raziel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Peace--> sorry
<Peace--> BenPA:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BenPA> Peace: tried that didnt work
<Peace--> ah omg this sick grub2
<BenPA> Peace: I can't get to terninal
<Peace--> BenPA: try with a live cd
<dbjoker> who can help me: i had install kubuntu 9.10 netbook edition on samsung nc 10, but is's works very slow, maybe i need to install some drivers?
<Peace--> dbjoker: it's a video card problem ...drivers
<seb0> nabcam bu ubuntuyu yahu
<BenPA> Peace: I am using knoppix now ... my kubuntu 9.10 and or 9.04 will not install .. but will on another machine
<seb0> ekran kartini takinca u.uyor
<dbjoker> <Peace-->: how to solve this problem?
<Peace--> dbjoker: ati nvdia?
<Peace--> BenPA: you have to fix grub? so use a live cd to edit the file
<BenPA> Peace: I cannot get to a termial/console that is working .... I am using knoppix cd now but not sure of how to get to the point where I can install/update grub or grub2
<seb0> ubuntucular yardim
<raziel> if anyone understand in GRUB and can help me in private its good thanks
<Peace--> raziel: i have found this http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Peace--> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Peace--> dbjoker:  maybe you can get some finormatio in those page , even if there are for 9.04
<seb0> onboart la kurulum yaptim ekran katini takinca ubuntu a.ilmiyor yahu yardim edecek k'mse yokmu bu kanalda
<Peace--> seb0: english
<seb0> 'ng'l'zce b'lm'yorum
<postfuturist> anyone know why Kubuntu doesn't seem to discover Windows shares from the WORKGROUP it's part of?
<Peace--> postfuturist: for samba?
<Peace--> have you made correctly your config file?
<postfuturist> Peace--: yeah.
<postfuturist> Peace--: both
<seb0> yokmu yardim bu kanalda
<Peace--> postfuturist: i have made with success samba with windows using this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<postfuturist> Peace--: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<Peace--> seb0: english or change channel
<Peace--> !english | seb0
<ubottu> seb0: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> !tk | seb0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<seb0> ne d'yon yahu
<BluesKaj> !ty | seb0
<ubottu> seb0: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<seb0> b' anlasam
<BluesKaj> !tr | seb0
<ubottu> seb0: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<seb0> orda yardimci olamadilar yahu
<seb0> ubottu senm' yardim etcen
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<postfuturist> Peace--: Worked like a charm, I think I needed to create a samba account.
<BenPA> Peace: how do apt-get to the hard drive if I ever get it mounted?
<Peace--> postfuturist: heheh that blog is mine :)
<postfuturist> Peace--: ha! Thanks for the help :)
<seb0> bak yardim etmezsen'z kulanmiyacam bu s'stem'
<neoandersen_> Help, I lost my X environment upgrading to 9.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8224674#post8224674
<kotelo> hi guys, i have a very interesting question for you ;D
<kotelo> how many Gigabytes I need to install kubuntu 9.10?
<seb0>  nasilbi sitem yaiyorlaryahu
<seb0> ekran kartiyla calismiyor yahu
<kotelo> someone?
<kotelo> :(
<kotelo> again
<kotelo> hi guys, i have a very interesting question for you ;D
<BluesKaj> neoandersen_, what graphics card do you use?
<kotelo> how many Gigabytes I need to install kubuntu 9.10?
<FloodBotK1> kotelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neoandersen_> nvidia
<kotelo> oh shutup bot
<kotelo> xD
<alfonso> I upgraded to 9.1 from 9.04 - spent yesterday downgrading again - the upgrade went so badly i couldn't boot the system past GRUB
<BluesKaj> kotelo, depends on what apps you are using and storage requirements for media etc
<ubuntu> i am having some problem with kubuntu installation
<kotelo> well, a normal installation
<ubuntu> can any one help me ?
<alfonso> Anyone else had a bad experience with the automatic downloaded upgrade?
<BluesKaj> alfonso, install grub2 before upgrading karmic
<kotelo> i will use another partition for storage videos, music, etc
<ubuntu> it says no root file system defined
<alfonso> Thanks Blueska but I think, having finally got 9.04 working and stable again, I'll just stick with it :)
<ubuntu> ??
<ebovine> Anyone else having issues with apache2 not reading their sites-enabled directory at boot, but it does just fine if they restart apache?
<BluesKaj> 3G should be fine ,kotelo
<kotelo> nice
<seb0> t]rkce bilen yokmu burda yahu yarimciolcak
<BluesKaj> alfonso, ok , if you decide in the future to upgrade , remember my tip
<kotelo> thanks for the help guys
<kotelo> cya ;D
<neoandersen_> BluesKaj, nvidia
<Tuxkowo> Peace--: Well... with my second account everything works well. I deleted all plasma related config files, and it seems to work with my 1st user. I'll install openbox to prevent another problem (and keep using my computer)
<Tuxkowo> Thanks for your help
<raziel> where is the terminal in kubuntu ?
<Peace--> Tuxkowo: np
<BluesKaj> neoandersen_, lspci | grep VGA
<Peace--> raziel:  ALT F2  type konsole
<EagleScreen> raziel: Applications -> System -> Terminal
<seb0> kimse yardim etmiyor yahu
<rork> !en seb0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en seb0
<rork> !en | seb0
<ubottu> seb0: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<seb0> ayniseyleri tekrarliyorlar yahu
<Pici> !tr | seb0
<ubottu> seb0: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<seb0> anladim yahu cevirimi yapiyorsun sen yahu
<BluesKaj> we already tried that Pici , he doesn't seem to get it.
<seb0> baska sey bilmiyormusun
<jamesjedimaster> magyar?
<lukefeil> n'abend
<Pici> seb0: tür /join #ubuntu-tr
<seb0> yardim edemiyorlar orda
<BluesKaj> he's in turkey forsure
<rork> ubuntu having connection problems?
<lukefeil> ist es möglich für die verschiedenen desktops verschiedene wallpaper zu haben, ABER die selben plasmoids?
<jamesjedimaster> hungarian maybe?
<Pici> !de | lukefeil
<ubottu> lukefeil: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu> hi. can any one help me with installtion ok kubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<Pici> stka_:
<Pici> Bu kanal sadece İngilizce. Lütfen için # ubuntu-tr kullanımı türkçe
<Peace--> ubuntu: ?
<Pici> seb0: ^
<lukefeil> Pici: sorry, wrong chanel
<seb0> ne
<Peace--> ask and don't ask to ask ubuntu
<seb0> d'yon
<ubuntu> kubuntu installtion ??
<ahmedtaufiq> kubuntu installation ?
<lukefeil> is it possible to chose different wallpapers for the different desktops BUT with the same plasmoids
<Peace--> ahmedtaufiq: what's the problem with kubuntu installation
<ahmedtaufiq> it says that no root file system selected
<rork> ahmedtaufiq: if you came to choose a partition you need one formatted as ext3 or ext4 and mounted to /
<ahmedtaufiq> mounted to dos or windows?
<seb0> d'd'yorum s'z'n yardim etceginiz yok
<Pici> 22
<ahmedtaufiq> i have my partition named as "D" under WIndows OS
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: you have to name the mountpoint "/"
<ahmedtaufiq> i want to use that partition
<Godel_> libcurl-gnutls.so.4
<Godel_> where can i get this from
<ahmedtaufiq> but during installation it displays some other names
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: yes he calls them sda1...3 or hda1..3
<ahmedtaufiq> it displays sda1 and then jumps to sda5 , 6 , 7 , 8
<idyle> hey why didn't my kubuntu automatically fix my time?
<tiresias> hello all
<ahmedtaufiq> so sda 5 might be "D" dirve ?
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq:do you have already multipel OS installed?
<otavio> buenas
<ahmedtaufiq> only wondows installed
<ahmedtaufiq> *windows
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: and how many partitions?
<ahmedtaufiq> 4 partitions
<ahmedtaufiq> on "c" i have got windows
<ahmedtaufiq> "'d" is free
<ahmedtaufiq> i want to install kubuntu on d drive
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq:do the partitions d,e,f have differnt sizes?
<ahmedtaufiq> no all four are of same size
<ahmedtaufiq> so what shd i chose ? sda 5 ?
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: cause i'm not shure it's better to proof
<oDuda> i wanna change the first  graphic screen when booting kubuntu. the screen before the login
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: open the different partitions in the livesystem
<ahmedtaufiq> ok then
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: and remember the good partition...
<ahmedtaufiq> "good partition "'?
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: the "D"
<ahmedtaufiq> ok
<ahmedtaufiq> then ??
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: when you open Dolphin in the ilvesystem, youcan chose in the sidebar the different partitions
<ahmedtaufiq> yes
<ahmedtaufiq> it says "volume vfat"
<ahmedtaufiq> then lukefeil ??
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq:hmm..
<ahmedtaufiq> i have opened the d dirve
<ahmedtaufiq> under dolphin
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq:i'm thinking
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: k
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: you open an terminal
<ahmedtaufiq> yes opened
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: and you "unmount" all other partitions in dolphin (right_click > unmount)
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: so only the "D" partition is mounted, then you enter 'mount -l' in your terminal
<ahmedtaufiq> wait
<ahmedtaufiq> from where to unmount?
<ahmedtaufiq> i have opened terminal
<ahmedtaufiq> then what shound i type there?
<lukefeil> mount -l | grep sda
<lukefeil> he should answer with only one line
<second_nick> Hi guys
<second_nick> i have a problem
<ahmedtaufiq> coomand not found
<Problem> when i log in kubuntu i get a konsole and nothing else
<Problem> how can i fix  it
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: copy&paste the command
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: there is the special caracter | it's not an small L
<ahmedtaufiq> ok
<ahmedtaufiq> let me try
<ahmedtaufiq> done
<ahmedtaufiq> i have entered both the commands
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: what is he answering?
<ahmedtaufiq> long list came in
<lukefeil> !past | ahmedtaufiq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<lukefeil> !paste | ahmedtaufiq
<ubottu> ahmedtaufiq: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ahmedtaufiq> what shd i do now?
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: there you can post the output
<ahmedtaufiq> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<ahmedtaufiq> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<ahmedtaufiq> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -l | grep sda
<ahmedtaufiq> /dev/sda7 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=999,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<ahmedtaufiq> /dev/sda5 on /media/disk-1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=999,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<FloodBotK2> ahmedtaufiq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmedtaufiq> /dev/sda6 on /media/disk-2 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=999,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: you hav eto unmount the other partiotions in dolphin
<rolf__> hi there
<oDuda> i wanna change the first  graphic screen when booting kubuntu. the screen before the login
<oDuda> (not that animate)
<ahmedtaufiq> i better dont use it
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: you right click on the unwanted partitions and select "unmount"
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq:after that you retrie the command
<ahmedtaufiq> i have unmounted all the other partitions
<ahmedtaufiq> only d and cd druve is there
<ahmedtaufiq> *cd drive
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: he  says that 3 partitions are mounted...
<ahmedtaufiq> i have again done it
<ahmedtaufiq> now how to check it ?
<Problem> GUYS
<ZeroKelvin> hello
<Problem> WHEN I LOG INTO KUBUNTU I ONLY GET A KONSOLE AND NOTHING ELSE
<ZeroKelvin> does java work in kubuntu? i tried to use the sofware "jdownloader" and kwin gone crazy
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: when you left-click on a partition he auto-remount, so dont click left on a partition after unmounting
<Dragnslcr> !info sun-java-jre6 | ZeroKelvin
<ubottu> ZeroKelvin: Package sun-java-jre6 does not exist in karmic
<Dragnslcr> !info sun-java6-jre | ZeroKelvin
<ubottu> ZeroKelvin: sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 6270 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<Dragnslcr> I think that's the package you want to install
<ahmedtaufiq> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<ahmedtaufiq> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<ahmedtaufiq> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -l
<ahmedtaufiq> aufs on / type aufs (rw)
<ahmedtaufiq> none on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<FloodBotK2> ahmedtaufiq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahmedtaufiq> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ZeroKelvin> i installed it from kpackage, the software is installed but i , with x64 version, have this problem, and another user with x32 the same
<ZeroKelvin> i installed the java default package, maybe another words better?
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: now he say that no partition is mounted, now mount only the partition "D"
<ahmedtaufiq> only d is mounted dear
<somekool> hmm... I run Kubuntu and KDE.... but I have gnome installed. since I upgraded to 9.10. "svn up" is asking my my GNOME keyring password. but I dont use the GNOME keyring. how do I disable this ?
<ahmedtaufiq> its mind boggling
<lukefeil> so maybe you have'nt postet the entire output but in your listing ist no more /dev/sdaX
<lukefeil> ahmedtaufiq: and please use the pastebin service to poste more than a line
<ZeroKelvin> another question, is it normal that some days after release there are no package actualizations yet? i remember that with normal ubuntu in one-two days i had to install around 200 Mb...
<ZeroKelvin> it's the first time i'm using Kbuntu instead normal ubuntu...
<ahmedtaufiq> thanks for ur help
<ahmedtaufiq> sda5 is drive d, duh
<n16h7f0x> i got a sony vaio ns21z with 4g ram and installed kubuntu 9.10, but on system monitor it only appera 3gb of ram...why is that? can anybody advice?
<jad_> ZeroKelvin: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<jad_> n16h7f0x: You have the 32 bit version of Kubuntu
<n16h7f0x> jad_, should i install 64bit one or what?
<jad_> n16h7f0x: yep then you can get a few terrabytes of RAM
<n16h7f0x> jad_, but i got and intel core 2duo P8600 2.4ghz isn't this a 32 bit proccesor?
<jad_> I doubt it
<n16h7f0x> jad_, how can i find out that?
<ZeroKelvin> n16h7f0x: every core 2 duo has x64 capabilites....
<ZeroKelvin> (of course also x32)
<jad_> n16h7f0x: http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=35568 Ask Intel
<n16h7f0x> ZeroKelvin, so should work better on x64 or on x32?
<ebovine> 32 is more tested.
<ZeroKelvin> n16h7f0x: i have being using x64 ubuntu's with no important problem
<jad_> n16h7f0x: Functionally shouldn't make a difference other than closed source software
<ZeroKelvin> only flash, wich is a x32 only and sometimes malfunction in a 64 version
<n16h7f0x> so won't be abble to see any speed difference (like 64 runs slower)
<ZeroKelvin> slower?¿ it should be faster!
<n16h7f0x> ZeroKelvin, flash what? flashplayer?
<ZeroKelvin> yes, flashplayer
<n16h7f0x> oh i see
<n16h7f0x> ZeroKelvin, jad_ , thank you very much for your assitance
<n16h7f0x> downloading x64 edition now
<n16h7f0x> :p
<ZeroKelvin> it korks, but sometimes gone black and i have to reload the webpage
<ZeroKelvin> works, sorry
<n16h7f0x> i had some flash problem on 9.04
<ZeroKelvin> x32 version?
<n16h7f0x> ye
<jad_> ZeroKelvin: Yes but that situation can happen for any closed source software
<n16h7f0x> the sounds goes crazy
<n16h7f0x> after 2 hours of firefox uptime
<ZeroKelvin> jad_: yes, adobe should do a x64 version
<jad_> ZeroKelvin: Well if Skype decides to stop making a 64bit skype then that would cause problems as well
<ZeroKelvin> mm i don't use skype but i remember there are some alternatives... but with flash there are non completely functional yet
<n16h7f0x> ZeroKelvin, can i use 32 bit application on a 64 sistem
<n16h7f0x> rite
<n16h7f0x> ?
<jad_> Yeah :-) The point is if it's closed then it can cause problems since if they decide to stop doing say Drivers in 64 bit then you just can't do anything about it
<jad_> n16h7f0x: Yes but it's funky
<n16h7f0x> funky?
<jad_> Yes depending on the app you may have to do a chroot
<jad_> But for the most part if you are using Free and Open Software then you can do 64 bit just fine
<slawek__> .topic
<ZeroKelvin> n16h7f0x: most applications have x64 version
<Problem> GUYS HELP. WHEN I TRY TO LOG INTO KUBUNTU I ONLY GET A KONSOLE IN THE UPPER LEFT CORNER
<BlueEagle> problem: Also your caps lock is on.
<BlueEagle> problem: On the login window there is a button at the left of and below the prompt where you enter the password. Here you can choose sessions. Are you set to start the "Failsafe" one?
<Problem> no
<Problem> i choose the default
<BlueEagle> Are you able to choose KDE there?
<Problem> no
<Problem> default or failsafe
<BlueEagle> Have you installed a server-distribution?
<Problem> no
<Problem> i have the desktop distro
<BlueEagle> Let me check...
<Problem> which worked days until something happened now
<Problem> and when i log on i get a terminal in the upperleft corner
<second_nick> hi
<BlueEagle> what happens if you attempt to run "startkde"?
<Problem> any idea?
<Problem> wait
<Problem> the program startkde
<Problem> is not installed
<BlueEagle> Orly!
<BlueEagle> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<Problem> it says to type
<BlueEagle> make that kubuntu-desktop
<Problem> sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin
<BlueEagle> I always mix those two up.
<BlueEagle> Install kubuntu-desktop That should put you straight.
<Problem> but what happened
<Problem> i removed notthing
<BlueEagle> Apperantly something has been removed.
<Problem> the command to start kde
<Problem> is startkde?
<BlueEagle> !startkde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startkde
<BlueEagle> !info startkde
<ubottu> Package startkde does not exist in karmic
<BlueEagle> It is.
<BlueEagle> However the bot is stupid. :p
<tsimpson> no, it's not
<tsimpson> you aren't using it right :)
<tsimpson> !find startkde
<ubottu> File startkde found in kdebase-workspace-bin
<Problem> so its right
<Problem> this is the package it tells me to get
<jad_> BlueEagle: It's not a package it's part of the kdeworkspace package :)
<n16h7f0x> one more question if i isntall vmware workstation last update will i have 3d capabilities on client system? if on host runs ok?
<BlueEagle> tsimpson: Well, it's definetly not intelligent, because if it was then it should have run !find when !info did not yeld any results.
<Problem> not kubuntu desktop
<jad_> Problem: You need kubuntu-desktop
<tsimpson> BlueEagle: that's not how it's designed
<tsimpson> find and info are different for a reason
<jad_> well need is a strong statement but if you would like to login to KDE it's highly recommended :)
<BlueEagle> tsimpson: And therfore it's stupid. ;)
<tsimpson> different from how you want it != stupid
<tsimpson> just "different" :)
<BlueEagle> tsimpson: Now you're just being stupid. :p hehehe
<Problem> so install kubuntu-desktop?
<BlueEagle> problem: That should alleviate the problem.
<tsimpson> BlueEagle: and proud of it! ;)
<BlueEagle> tsimpson: Good stuff.
<Problem> what happened
<Problem> the last thing i did was trying to download some packages
<Problem> then i closed the terminal
<Problem> which wouldnt launch again
<Problem> and when i restarted i got this
<BlueEagle> Is it just me that thinks knowing which packages he downloaded would be helpful?
<Problemo> it says
<Problemo> it cant fetch some files
<BlueEagle> problemo: Does it litterally say "some files" or does it list those files and give a reason for not being able to fetch them?
<BlueEagle> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<neoandersen> Unksi: lspci | grep VGA nVidia Corpotation G71 [GeForce 7950 GT]
<jad_> I think problemo has sucessfulyl removed all the packages he's using and has just bombed out the desktop
<ZeroKelvin> byes
<jad_> Hopefully irssi is installed
<Problem> could not resolve
<Problem> and servers name
<jad_> Problem: Hoooray :)
<Problem> what does this mean
<jad_> Ok do you have irssi
<Problem> cant connect to the internet?
<jad_> It seems you are removing more and more packages somehow
<jad_> Problem: Correct
<Problem> i connect using wifi
<Problem> how can i see if i am connected and to what network
<Problem> (by the way i have the dvd-disc i used to install kubunu, maybe i can repair it with this?)
<jad_> Problem: You can
<jad_> !cdrom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom
<jad_> stupid bot :)
<Problem> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<jad_> use apt-cdrom to add it to your sources
<neoandersen> Help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8225449#post8225449
<Problem> jad_ ok
<Problem> but lets try first to connect to my wifi. whats the command to check where i am connected and then connect?
<jad_> iwconfig scan
<Problem> doesnt work
<BlueEagle> problem: how does it not work?
<jad_> neoandersen: I don't understand that links to a solution ?
<BlueEagle> problem: ...and which packages were you attempting to download before your distro broke?
<Problem> iwconfig scan, it says scan no such device
<Problem> the command is wrong apparently
<BlueEagle> problem: It would rather appear that no drivers are loaded for your driver.
<kexman> pfff
<BlueEagle> problem: Did you start in safe mode?
<kexman> run into difficulties with kubuntu
<kexman> i dont know if it was something with flash or not but now i cant install anything
<kexman> i mean nothing :)
<neoandersen> jad_: can I paste all here?
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, that command was to find your exact graphics card, not solve yor problem
<jad_> !paste | neoandersen
<ubottu> neoandersen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Problem> BlueEagle: no
<BlueEagle> problem: ...and again, which packages were you attempting to install before your system broke?
<Problem> BlueEagle the login screen was normal , when i tried to type me name and pass i got a console. btw in sessions i can only see failsafe and default
<kexman> how do i enable XMDCP by default in kubuntu ?
<BlueEagle> problem: No, BEFORE that.
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, we need to know your graphics card driver so you can install it to get your X and desktop up and running
<BlueEagle> quote: 21:05 < Problem> the last thing i did was trying to download some packages
<BlueEagle> problem: Which packages were you downloading?
<BluesKaj> I'm not BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> I'm not blueskaj
<Uther> boa tarde
<neoandersen> jad_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/307888/
<Problem> BlueEagle the correct command is  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | less
<Uther> pessoal, baixei a imagem ISO do Kubuntu 9.10 e gostaria de saber se, depois de queimá-la em um CD, ele roda como LiveCD ?
<jad_> neoandersen: when you get that screen type fsck /dev/sda*
<neoandersen> BlueEagle: 01:00.0 VGA Compatible Controler:
<neoandersen> nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7950 GT] (reva1)
<jad_> neoandersen: when you get that screen type fsck /dev/sd*
<BluesKaj> no BlueEagle , i was responding to neoandersen's request a while ago which he claims was supposed cur his prob, a commnd that I suggested he use
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: Still. I am not you nor are you me. :)
<BlueEagle> problem: No, the correct thing to do is to tell us which packages you downloaded before your system broke. ;)
<Problem> i tried to get some libs
<Problem> i dont remember the name
<tsimpson> sorry about this...
<BlueEagle> problem: Any chance they are still in your .bash_history ?
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA Compatible Controler:
<neoandersen> nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7950 GT] (reva1)
<BlueEagle> tsimpson: Is that to take out the DCC-ers sending 0 bytes to port 0?
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, are you using the nvidia-glx-185 driver, if not that's what you need to install
<tsimpson> BlueEagle: no, just exempts for proxy users (more to come)
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: but it's not accessing internet...
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: it stays in ready only...
<jad_> Problem: press up on the console to get back the commands you typed in before
<jad_> BlueEagle: Though I honestly can't think of anythign that conflicts with the KDE libs
<n16h7f0x> if i have a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430  256 mb on my notebook should i configure something manual for opengl capabilities?
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: aptitude install nvidia-glx-185 will do the job?
<Problem> STOP THIS
<BluesKaj> it won't help you connect to the internet, neoandersen
<Problem> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<kgeek> Problem: wats ur problem dude  le
<Problem> dont flood it
<ubuntu> where is the add/remove software program in kubuntu these days?
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: I meant it will make the x enviroment come back?
<ubuntu> like the software centre in Ubuntu..
<BluesKaj> it's your graphics card driver neoandersen , I got the same prompt a while back but was able to solve it by installing the right driver , but was connected to the internet.
<Problem> jad_ : i tried to remove this libcurl13-gnutls
<Problem> libcurl3-gnutls
<kgeek> ubuntu: which one  u are u using dude
<jad_> Problem: That would do it dude :)
<ubuntu> 9.10
<ubuntu> most recent one
<kgeek> ubuntu: OS
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: it seems the solution is to find out why does this message appears: "unable to mount: Device or resource busy..."
<Problem> tsimpson_ :can you please dont flood it friend
<ubuntu> Kubuntu :)
<Problem> jad_ : so this is what is missing?
<jad_> neoandersen: run fsck /dev/sd* when you get that
<ubuntu> why else ask it here and mention the ubuntu version :P
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, which nvidia driver do you have installed?
<ubuntu> variant*
<jad_> Problem: That removes most of the packages on your system yes
<Problem> jad_ : at first i tried to autoremove it but i chose y/n (n). and then just removed it
<kgeek> ubuntu: ther  is Kpackage Edit in appplication tab use it directly ..it is software mgmt. tool in kubuntu 9.10
<jad_> Problem: so sudo apt-get install kubuntu-destop would help. Get a wired connection in the meant time
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: I am not sure... 180 I guess
<Problem> jad_ : so to fix it. i insert my rc dvd, do apt-cd and install this lib or just kubuntu-desktop?
<ubuntu> but kgeek,  isn't that like the package manager? I want the simple one where you can add programs, not single packages..
<ubuntu> cause I did find that one.. :P
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, ok , are you connected to internet?
<kgeek> ubuntu: goto http://www.futuredesktop.org there u'll get special tools which can do the job u require..
<Problem> jad_ : would that fix it? to get the lib from the cd?
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: Yes, I am using kubuntu in the other hd now...
<apparle> how do I stop a single package from being upgraded
<kgeek> apparle: upgrade is gd to health..let it be :P
<Problem> tsimpson_ : with all respect, what the fuck are you doing?
<tsimpson_> !language | Problem
<ubottu> Problem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Seeker`> he is clearing out the ban list
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, you need to stop X to ne sure, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ,then remove the old 180 driver , and install the nvidia-glx-185 driver . to startx , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Problem> jad_ : so?
<apparle> kgeek: Actually I did a fresh install  of 9.10 and found that radeon driver has bugs so.... I installed the jaunty driver.... no I don't want it to upgrade to karmic package
<tsimpson> exempt list, but yes
<Seeker`> tsimpson: its the same list, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, that last command should be sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<tsimpson> Seeker`: well exempts are the opposite of bans, they make people exempt from them
<jad_> Problem: Umm what so?
<Problem> jad_ : can i just install the lib i removed from my cd?
<jad_> Problem: yes apt-cdrom and then install kubuntu-desktop
<jad_> Problem: You have the DVD you said?
<Problem> jad_ : yes
<jad_>  OR just the live CD ?
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: ok, this "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" but I have gnome istalled too...
<jad_> Yes the DVD can do that
<Problem> jad_ : its the livecd_desktop. i just wrote it to dvd
<jad_> Problem: Ah that's different
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: and the gnome is default there... it's a mix of Ubuntu, Studio and Kubuntu, edubuntu programs...
<Problem> jad_ : i downloaded the x64 desktop kubuntu 9.10 rc image
<Problem> jad_ : around 700mb
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, then substitute gdm in the command and repeat
<jad_> Problem: Ok can you get a wired connection
<apparle> I have found a bug in 9.10 how to report it
<Problem> Problem : cant we do it from my livecd_desktop?
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kgeek> Problem: RC y dude have the official   one nw
<Problem> kgeek what?
<apparle> BluesKaj: I have removed the buggy package ... so how do I report it now
<kgeek> Problem: u said u dwnlded RC o kubuntu 9.10 tht's y i said  have official version of 9.01  it's out
<BluesKaj> apparle, read above
<kgeek> apparle: go o launhpad dude
<Problem> kgeek : this is the version i installed and then updated the system
<kgeek> Problem: hmm ..then its alright .
<Problem> jad_ : any ideas?
<jad_> Problem: yes if you can get on the wireless from that
<Problem> jad_ : can we use the cd i have?
<slawek__> kgeek: error! no 9.01, now is 9.10 !!!!!!!
<jad_> Problem: as long as you can get on the net yes
<kgeek> slawek__: wat?
<kgeek> slawek__: oh that's ma mistake sry!
<slawek__> no problem!
<Problem> jad_ : so i insert my cd , do apt-cd, and then what command?
<jad_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Problem> thanks
<Problem> and that would be all?
<Problem> all missing libs
<Problem> will be ok?
<Problem> or i have to install that which i removed
<Problem> i guess it will be a dependency of kde
<aLeSD> how could I change desktob by the keyboard
<aLeSD> ?
<jad_> yes
<kgeek> Problem: apt-get resolves all dependencies dude ..be tension free
<jad_> aLeSD: ctrl+Fn
<Problem> kgeek : cool
<kgeek> alexei: ctrl+f1or +f2+ f3
<K-Hyoga> Hi all, just a fast "hello" from a brand new Kubuntu user :)
<Mamarok> kgeek: what is flor?
<Mamarok> !hi | K-Hyoga
<ubottu> K-Hyoga: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jad_> K-Hyoga: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<deivid> hi?? i needhelp installing the fingeprint reader...stuck on editting the common-auth file
<jad_> deivid: are you following instructions from somewhere?
<deivid> yes
<kexman> pfff now my sound is missing
<deivid> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Fingerprint_Reader (the spanish version, i guess its the same in eng)
<second_nick> hi
<second_nick> how
<Problematic> how
<Problematic> to make a livecd repositoryu
<aLeSD> jad_: I haven't Fn
<jad_> Zoing: I don't understand the question
<jad_> aLeSD: n is a number
<jad_> aLeSD: 1 2 3
<jad_> so ^F1 ^F2 ^F3
<kexman> isnt there any method to use remote login from a kubuntu livecd ?
<aLeSD> hey
<Zoing> jad_ : its problem here. apt-cd failed
<aLeSD> it works
<aLeSD> :)
<aLeSD> tx
<Zoing> jad_ : is it the correct command?
<FloodBotK2> aLeSD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KjetilK> are there any major issues with 9.10 that has come up in the last few days that aren't in the release notes?
<Pr0blem> jad_ : apt-cd isnt the correct command
<jad_> Pr0blem: It's apt-cdrom
<Pr0blem> ooh ok
<kgeek> does any budy  faced this problem that ..in this 9.10  it is very difficult to connect to a secured wireless network ..
<deivid> too busy around here, well thanks for help anyways im out
<GrosSeb> Is there a tutorial or some resources about reseting KDE mime types to restore the default ones after a strange 9.04 upgrade ?
<Pr0blem> jad_ : ok but how to use the command. plain apt-cdrom doesnt do it
<BluesKaj> kgeek, network manager?
<kgeek> BluesKaj: wat u want  to say ..!!
<BlakHat_> hi guyz, does anyone know how i can automatically load the uinput driver at bootime and set its permissions in kubuntu?
<kgeek> BluesKaj: actully i m  nt able to connect to my hostels wireless router .while other people who r u using win box are well connected ,,
<BluesKaj> kgeek, network manager has wpa connect problems , so I use wicd instead
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | kgeek
<ubottu> kgeek: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<jad_> Pr0blem: sudo apt-cdrom
<kgeek> BluesKaj:  ya i used network maneger ..
<kgeek> BluesKaj: wats wicd.
<kgeek> BluesKaj: that i did ..bot info ..
<kgeek> BluesKaj: :p thnx
<Problemito> jad_ : it opens a list and says add to add cdrom and some options
<Problemito>  23:25:15 | <Pr0blem> so its not the full command
<Problemito> jad_ : it opens a list and says add to add cdrom and some options
<Problemito>  23:25:15 | <Pr0blem> so its not the full command
<FloodBotK2> Problemito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jad_> If it's the live CD it won't work
<Problemito> it is the livecd
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: nothing worked
<BluesKaj> kgeek, copy and paste this url in your sources.list, deb http://apt.wicd.net karmic extras
<kgeek> oh fine
<kexman> how can i make my kubuntu have wifi connection right at boot ?
<kexman> 9.04
<kgeek> BluesKaj: oh thnxx dude i m able to installllllll  it form apt-get ..directly ..without that addition of link to souce list
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: I have uploaded the outputs in flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/garotobossanova/?saved=1
<kgeek> BluesKaj: it is already their in repository ..
<BluesKaj> kgeek, install wicd , it will autodisable network manager and you can then setup wicd wifi for you secure network
<kgeek> BluesKaj: actuallly while installing Wcid it is removing network manager..
<jad_> Problemito: get a wired connection
<kgeek> BluesKaj:   if it will remoove it then how i'll be able to instal it from apt-get..my wired net will go along with network maneger.!
<BluesKaj> kgeek, networkmanger will work until wicd is installed
<kgeek> BluesKaj: are u sure !!
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, a clean install of the live cd is prolly in order and you can save your data if you use the manual partitioning option on your /  partition.  That's how I rescued my install from disaster. You may need to reinstall some apps  but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retained.'
<BluesKaj> kgeek, yes, if wicd doesn't work you can always re-enable network manager from the widgets or the run box, after removing wicd
<kexman> OMG
<kexman> 9.04 = not that good .....
<somekool> thats why 9.10 was released
<carpii_> ive a windows server, and a windows desktop. Im connecting to these from ubuntu via samba, and the server works fine.  The desktop keeps prompting for a username/pwd which I cant provide. How can I fix this?
<carpii_> On both server and desktop, I did nothing other than share the default admin share for C$
<fabri> hi
<kexman> somekool ... the upgrade option has dissapeared !
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: I have big unfinished torrent  files on transmission... I can't lose them...
<kexman> logout / login = not helping
<kexman> restarted ....
<kexman> its like windows
<kexman> but even sound stopped working :)))))
<kexman> just like that
<kexman> it says the .... analog is not working switching to digital ....
<kexman> the soundcard is not working in english :)
<fabri> in DVD i386 of Koala ther is the Netbook installation?
<kexman> how should i upgrade ?
<kexman> fresh install
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, then you just have too many unresolved issues that I'm not able to help you with , sorry :(
<GrosSeb> Sorry, but i'm going to ask it once again : is there a tutorial or some resources about reseting KDE mime types to restore the default ones after a strange 9.04 upgrade ?
<kexman> haha its getting better and better
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: ok thanks
<kexman> i can only update no upgrade ... purely dissapeared !
<Sinkro63> hi. I use 9.10 gnome. i wonder if its the same annoing notification area applet in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kexman, install update-manager
<Sinkro63> a black square?
<Idhan>  I need to install gdb 6.8 instead of 7.0.. how can I do that? is for netbeans..they do not support gdb 7.0
<Sinkro63> is thera a black square when You recive a notification in Kbuntu?
<kexman> only for gnome ?
<kexman> this is kubuntu we are in :)
<Sinkro63> yes
<Sinkro63> are there a black square when You recive a msg?
<Sinkro63> yes or no?
<Sinkro63> in gnome ther is.
<Sinkro63> but is there in kubuntu?
<Idhan> Sinkro63: which type of msg?
<Sinkro63> idhan: fx. when you get a message from a friend i pidgin
<Sinkro63> and you dont have focus on pidgin
<Sinkro63> or when you got a mail
<kexman> should i run a partial upgrade ?
<kexman> that is what update-manager says
<Sinkro63> U dont seem toknow what I talking about
<gorgonzola> helo. just reinstalled karmic from beta, and jockey is not offering to install propietary drivers. help?
<Idhan> that depend of each application.. there isn't a system-try program that capture all these msgs..
<Sinkro63> eg Kubuntu dont show a black square
<Sinkro63> no notification area applet?
<Idhan> Sinkro63: yes..they are.. amsn display an icon for messeges and email as example
<Idhan> evolution is the same..
<jwx> how do I change kdm theme? kdmrc? is thee graphical way?
<gorgonzola> jwx you mean the login manager theme?
<Sinkro63> ok
<Idhan> but each program does it in its own way.. and you can always configurate this mgs
<Sinkro63>  tnx
<jwx> gorgonzola: yes
<gorgonzola> jwx ssytem settings -> advanced -> login manager
<gorgonzola> jwx ssytem settings -> advanced -> login manager -> theme, actually :)
<Sinkro63> in gnome You can per application turn it on or of, but when its on this Notification area show an black square as an addition.
<Sinkro63> very annoing
<jwx> gorgonzola: thanks =) how could I miss that.. thanks
<Idhan> Sinkro63: sure..but this for sure are only gnome applications..
<Sinkro63> I have done a fresh install of ubuntu 9.10. should i do a new frsh with kubuntu or is there an other way?
<gorgonzola> jwx np. enjoy.
<kexman> BluesKaj: should i run the partial upgrade that update-manager recommends ?
<BluesKaj> kexman, yes
<jwx> gorgonzola: I will =) installed kubuntu the other day.. looks great
<Idhan> Sinkro63: you can install kde on ubuntu..as a second graphics enviroment.. however from kde you can install any gnome program.. if you are in gnome, not all the program are supported.. as example I use kile.. you cann't install it..at least not directly from the apt-get
<BluesKaj> kexman, you need to update first, then upgrade
<v1ttu_> heyyyyyyyyy o/
<neoandersen> is there a way to undo an unsuccessful upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10?
<jwx> only thing left to change is the grub.. says beta and bliks.. not the best first impression lol
<v1ttu_> ummmmm can i ask about kmail problems here?
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, did you try to go directly from 8.04 to 9.10 ?
<ctb> Anyone having problems with bad signatures on index files from "http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release"?
<gorgonzola> v1ttu yes, just ask the question , don't ask to ask. :)
<gorgonzola> anyone else having problems getting jockey to show drivers?
<v1ttu_> lol kk
<v1ttu_> when i try to reply i get this
<v1ttu_> Your SMTP server does not support The server responded: "INVALID SASL FORMAT OR LENGTH".
<v1ttu_> wtf does that mean O___0
<v1ttu_> i gues noone knows </3
<v1ttu_> guess*
<C00LARR0w> to do full disk encryption i need to use the alternate cd for the install correct?
<kexman> suspend to disk doesnt work neither :P
<Scunizi> I'm on a vm'd version of 9.04 and have done the updates but 4 are held back, linux headers, kernel, restricted extras & image generic.. not just held back but "Blocked" .. Why?
<Scunizi> The one option that still exists is to upgrade to 9.10 which I'm currently attempting....
<Scunizi> aproximate wait time 1 hr 13 minutes on my connection..
<Shoshana> where i can get kubuntu wallpaper default ( the blue ) in some res ?
<Shoshana> reslution
<JontheEchidna> The folder at /usr/share/wallpapers/Air/contents/images has it in several resolutions
<JontheEchidna> Scunizi: in 9.04 KPackageKit could not handle updates that installed new packages, which doesn't happen in 9.10 any more
<Shoshana> i dont have kubuntu i just want the wallpapaer, you can send me please ?
<stefanjrklb> hello :)
<v1ttu_> lol kpackagekit ....
<JontheEchidna> Shoshana: you should be able to just install kdebase-workspace-wallpapers for that
<Shoshana> i need to write sudo get-apt kdebase-workspace-wallpapers ?
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<Scunizi> JontheEchidna: thanks.. I'll see how the system reacts after the 9.10 upgrade is complete.. I'm not expecting any issues after that but you never know.. kde is certainly looking much better lately (this coming from a 5 yr gnome user.) :)
<kutuZov> does anybody of you know how to change the login windows with ubuntu 9.10? After installing the xubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop package I've always this strange xubuntu login screen and kubuntu splash creen and I want my nice ubuntu theme back.
<Shoshana> and then i go to /usr/share/wallpapers/Air/contents/images ?
<stefanjrklb> What deos it mean that I have to add development kit ??
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> Scunizi: the held back packages should not cause any issues, since KPackageKit doesn't do the actual updating to 9.10
 * ctb is away: Gone away for now
<dvheumen> sorry ... but I just *have* to ask ... What's the deal with the moving power management (battery) information in the Battery Monitor plasmoid??? :P
<Scunizi> thanks JontheEchidna... after the upgrade.. just for general info.. does KPackageKit use aptitude or apt ? or is it another?
<JontheEchidna> Scunizi: It's a KDE frontend for PackageKit
 * ctb is back.
<JontheEchidna> PackageKit is a cross-distro package system that has backends for apt, rpm, etc
<Scunizi> JontheEchidna: and packagekit is different then aptitude & apt? what's the basic usage on cli?
<JontheEchidna> packagekit doesn't have a cli interface
<JontheEchidna> ultimately apt, aptitude, packagekit-apt all interface with dpkg
<v1ttu_> packagekit is a disaster
<Scunizi> JontheEchidna: ah.. ok.
<JontheEchidna> let's just say packagekit fails less in 9.10. ;-) It's very far from perfect still
<JontheEchidna> but I've always used apt-get
<Scunizi> too bad synaptic didn't get a makeover for kde
<roKB> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<v1ttu_> use the terminal instead of kborkigekit ¬_¬
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: the last time I had this problem I was going from 8.04 to 8.10 or 9.04 I am not sure...
<roKB> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
 * claydoh likes kpackagekit, mostly, it passes the Spouse Test here
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: but, anyway, in the grub it appears as 8.04 2 since then and now...
<roKB> !<3 Di_Ana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 Di_Ana
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: the last time I just lost the X and now the system is not mounting...
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, you have to install all the versions between 8,04 and 9.10 , by upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10, theen to 9.04, then to 9.10, youcan't skip over any distos
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: there must be a way to mount it and continue with the upgrade process...
<baxeico_> Hi guys, I've a problem in Kubuntu 9.10: when I close kontact, I can still see a kontact process in System Activity (together with many kio_http, kio_imap4 and kio_file). If I try to launch kontact again, nothing happens
<baxeico_> If I kill the kontact process in System Activity, I can launch kontact again
<baxeico_> any idea?
<v1ttu_> yea
<Scunizi> v1ttu_: such verbosity.. you're killing us with detail.. :)
<claydoh> BluesKaj: you can go directly from 8.04 to 9.10 directly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<claydoh> I don't know how ell tested it is, tho I had success using a bone-stock vanilla 8.04
<v1ttu_> what more detail do you need for that question?
<BluesKaj> claydoh, hmm , thatlooks like an ordinary clean install to me , with existing backup of apps in 8.10, with some help from the alternate installer cd, not an ordinary netupde/upgrade from the command line
<neoandersen> I am without sound here on kubuntu on youtube...
<BluesKaj> claydoh, i suspect that someone was advised to change the sources.list to karmic then do the upgrade from 8.10 , not a workable solution.
<v1ttu_> neo how did you install flash?
<NicoAJ> Hi! Does anybody know how to configure KMail so as to have each "set" of folders [Mailbox+OutBox+Drafts+etc] for each account ?
<neoandersen> v1ttu_: there's no need to flash if your firefox is 3.5
<v1ttu_> i see i dont use firefox
<v1ttu_> are you using 64 bit?
<neoandersen> yesh
<neoandersen> yes
<v1ttu_> how did you install flash?
<neoandersen> what is the comand to see if my kubuntu is amd64 or  i386?
<v1ttu_> sudo uname -a
<Scunizi> neoandersen: lsb_release -a
<robo78> sup
<Scunizi> per
<v1ttu_> 2 ways? spoilt for choice :p
<Scunizi> it's a good thing
<ulysses__> neoandersen: uname -m
<neoandersen> it shows x86_64
<BluesKaj> or uname -a for more info
<dvheumen> 'lsb_release -a' doesn't show proc. architecture for me
<baxeico_> thank you anyway. I'm going to fill a bug report
<neoandersen> is x86_64 a mix of i386 and amd64?
<ulysses__> no, its called from historical reason to amd64
<Scunizi> dvheumen: doesn't for me either.... appologies to v1ttu_& neoandersen .. for some reason that stuck in my head.
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, no that's 64
<claydoh> BluesKaj: the 8.04-9.10 instructions are for both methods, and is officially supported
<dvheumen> Scunizi, well, no prob, ofcourse ;)
<BluesKaj> claydoh, ok good to know , thanks for the tip :)
<neoandersen> what is a good book to learn about the ubuntu OS structure?
<v1ttu_> neo how did you install flash??
<NicoAJ> any hints for Kmail?
<Vlado9A3CY> neoandersen: the best book is google :)
<neoandersen> v1ttu_: I use more ubuntu then I just go to synaptic and search for flash plugin...
<baxeico_> here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/471854
<neoandersen> you can search for gecko
<verruckt> народ, здорово, кто может подсказать правильную схему настройки локалхоста
<neoandersen> there are non-free flash plaugin for amd64 in the adobe site...
<Scunizi> neoandersen: I think it's called the ubuntu reference guide that is freely available as a pdf download.. is a good place to start.  Also search for references on scribd.com .. B&N & Amazon have tons of stuff
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<ulysses__> there's a book called Ubuntu Pocket Guide, can be download free from amazon, if I remember good
<ulysses__> Shoshana: try Smooth STasks plasmoid, it can be installed via KPackageKit
<BluesKaj> time to put the aptop away for another day
<ulysses__> uhm, I failed, I found only stasks...:P
<ulysses__> this is it: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Smooth+Tasks?content=101586
<Scunizi> While pointing at the above link and getting the thumbnail.. it shows a Windows registry cleaner ad but when you go to the site .. it's not there.. how does that happen?
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<yofel> Shoshana: it is possible to have window thumbnails when hovering taskbar entries, but they aren't klickable (yet) like in W7
<insulina> hello, i just installed the last kubunto on my pc. how do i put wireless network working ? I am trying to use knetworkmanager but I cant connect ...
<insulina> I am trying to connect to wpa2/tkip
<yofel> insulina: do you see any wireless networks?
<insulina> yes
<insulina> i see mine
<yofel> and where does it fail?
<yofel> insulina: did you say something?  Got disconnected for a moment
<Scunizi> yofel: he/she said that they see their own network
<insulina_> i am he
<Scunizi> insulina: I would turn off all wpa/wep encryption and then connect.. once connected you should be able to go back and redo the encryption on the router then edit the connection on Kubuntu
<insulina_> humm , i will try
<insulina_> in my last computer i had to compile something in the kernel to have tkip suport ... do i have to do it in kubunto ?
<Scunizi> insulina: not sure if that is already implemented in 9.10 or not.. wireless is getting better.. so best just to try
<yofel> insulina: when you place your mouse over the kNM icon in the systray while it's connecting it should tell you what it's doing right now. What's the last thing it tries?
<insulina_> i will try to reboot my router ...
<jeiworth> geez and i was bughunting big time to get my speakers working again after karmic upgrade where only the jack-output worked but not the lap-speakers just to find out that after the upgrade the speakers-output-level was reset to 0 :P
<insulina__> didnt work, i also try wep , and didnt work :(
<jeiworth> but amarok still doesn't start :(
<n16h7f0x> do i have to install any other packages for my ati hd 4340 video card for opengl to work on 9.10 or it works by default (please excuse my eng and advice)
#kubuntu 2009-11-03
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<prower> anyone else having issues with kdenlive in karmic? in my case at least it's crashing whenever i try to play a clip in any of the preview "monitors"
<prower> (worked fine in 9.04)
<lindomar> alguém sabe me dizer como faço para usar internet no kubuntu 8.10, entra mas não navega
<amik> !es | lindomar
<ubottu> lindomar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Huntz23> Question, while I was at work one of my family members accidentally close my console window, the kicker was I started a distro upgrade before I left, it was still downloading, any way for me to find out what is said before it got closed
<jeiworth> !pg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg
<jeiworth> amik: that was portuguese not spanish ;)
<amik> jeiworth: I had a dilemma there :-)
<jeiworth> hehe
<amik> but figured it's readable enough to both, especially in that direction
<jeiworth> yeah, it should be understandable to him
<amik> and didn't know the pg letters ;-)
<jeiworth> hmm my amarok is b0rk :(
<jeiworth> *g*
<n16h7f0x> after i installed my ati fglrx driver and xconfig yakuake popdown very very slow...any fix for this?
<Shoshana> There is possible like in windows 7 (mini preview / eliipse tabs) example : http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8396/74754754858.jpg
<jeiworth> Shoshana: no idea how it works in win7 but my kde gives me small previews when i hover
<amik> me too. u need desktop effects enabled though (which is done by default, but may not run that way off a livecd I think)
<jeiworth> ah yes
<amik> Shoshana: r u using a live cd or full installation?
<Shoshana> full
<amik> do u have desktop effects enabled?
<crazy6> what should I do if my dist-upgrade to 9.10 went very, very poorly?
<Huntz23> anyone ever close a console window during update?
<amik> Huntz23: no, that would be silly :-p
<jeiworth> crazy6: try a sudo aptitude full-upgrade, if something goes wrong it will normally tell you what command to try next, iirc i had to do a dpkg --reconfigure -a
<amik> Shoshana: check in system settings -> desktop that effects are turned on, and in the all effects tab that 'taskbar thumbnails' is selected
<lindomar> obrigado
<Huntz23> amik: I know its silly, but it happened
<Huntz23> amik: I think my missus checked her email and closed it
<crazy6> jeiworth: dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<amik> Huntz23: I'm not sure if running update-manager again will resume, it might work. if not there's a command to complete partial installation, I think apt-get install -f but not sure
<jeiworth> crazy6: dont remember exactly, i had to cancel upgrade since the oo-faststarter applet wouldnt close, so i had to continue in the shell, when i tried to aptitude full-upgrade it told me to try a dpkg -something
<amik> Huntz23: or dpkg-reconfigure -a, sorry I'm a bit unfocused at the moment
<Huntz23> isn't there a command to give my the last output in the console
<Huntz23> hmmm, let me see, cuase dpkg -configure -a didnt do anything it said that the database was locked
<crazy6> jeiworth: hrm, ok, well, fullupgrade installed some more packages... lets try a reset...
<amik> Huntz23: if it's locked, either the upgrade process is still running, or the lock needs to be cleaned up
<amik> Huntz23: or some other instance of package management app is running
<Huntz23> amik: she closed everything
<Huntz23> I wonder what will happen if I restart?
<Huntz23> do I do a release check it says I ahve hardy
<amik> Huntz23: mmm.... I think u should try continuing upgrade without restart, just in case the system is in half-stable state or something
<Huntz23> oi, that was a typo flurry, I meant I did a release check and it said I was in hardy, I started from gutsy
<Huntz23> but the kernel didnt change, and wouldn't until restart right?
<amik> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't do anything either? or running update-manager?
<Huntz23> well if it thinks I am in hardy will it try to go to 8.10?
<amik> although, if you're sure it stopped while still downloading (before starting the installation), then ur safe, but restart probably won't gain u much, no?
<Huntz23> right, but I am sure it finished downlaoding
<amik> what happens when u try all the above commands?
<Huntz23> becuase I started the upgrade from gutsy
<hrvoje> hello everyone. am using Kubuntu Kermic and Debian Lenny. how can I connect those two computers wirelessly, and connect to the internet with one through another?
<carpii_> id restart after a distupgrade, just to make sure it worked ok
<carpii_> youve more chance of recovering from a bad upgrade to a single version, than if youve gone through 2 major versions and its fubarred
<Huntz23> and now a now lsb-release tells me I am running Hardy
<Huntz23> ok, 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade' give me this '  'E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Couldn't lock list directory..are you root?
<amik> Huntz23: it looks like there's an update-manager log file (actually /var/log/apt/term.log), if that's what u were looking for before
<hrvoje> Huntz23: must be su (#)
<carpii_> Huntz, check youre not running another terminal or running a gui package manager maybe ?
<carpii_> and yeah, sudo
<hrvoje> Huntz23: and yes, some other dpkg running
<carpii_> hehe
<amik> hrvoje: or maybe the lock remained locked when the update abruptly died, so u need to kill the lock and then u can start over
<Huntz23> I dont see any others running
<Huntz23> I only ahve one desktop running
<carpii_> in ps aux ?
<hrvoje> amik: yea more probably even, because it isnt' saying that couldn't lock dpkg, but /../lock
<hrvoje> hello everyone. am using Kubuntu Kermic and Debian Lenny. how can I connect those two computers wirelessly, and connect to the internet with one through another?
<Huntz23> arr
<Huntz23> its was closed this morning at 9:14 hmmm
<amik> I think u can just delete the lock file (sudo) and start over
<Guest22277> hi i run feisty fawn and im thinking about doing the upgrade. if i choose the upgrade option from the adeptmanager program, will it upgrade to 8.04 and then ill choose it again to install 8.10 etc or does it upgrade straight to 9.10
<Guest22277> ?
<Huntz23> it will do nothing
<amik> Huntz23: the locks are just there to prevent multiple package manager instances or GUIs from changing the system concurrently, which would be troublesome. if there's no such app running, it's just a leftover and u can delete it to free things up
<Guest72419> Jabal al Lawz - ForLifesAnswers
<hrvoje> Guest22277: # apt-get dist-upgrade (and make sure to have repos of new distro)
<Huntz23> because fiesty is End Of Life Release
<Huntz23> I just came from there, to gutsy and now to hardy
<carpii_> when a version is no longer supported, they dont even provide the repos to upgrade ?
<Huntz23> Guest22277: did you get that
<Dragnslcr> Guest22277- you'd have to upgrade to each version in between. It would probably be easier to do a clean install
<Guest22277> hrvoje: if i dist-upgrade will it just upgrade to the repos that i have in my sources.list?
<n16h7f0x> ati driver made yakuake pop down very slow cand you advice this fix
<n16h7f0x> ?
<hrvoje> Guest22277: of course, it's his source of information
<hrvoje> n16h7f0x: my Yakuake also isn't the fastest one :(
<Huntz23> hold on, fiesty repo are old
<hrvoje> n16h7f0x: you sure it's coz of drivers? i also have ATI ones
<n16h7f0x> before ati driver installed worked instantly now has a lag and it's really annoying
<hrvoje> n16h7f0x: it all work fine in KDE3, but in KDE4 it's slow
<n16h7f0x> kde3+compiz=yakuake slow
<n16h7f0x> 2
<Huntz23> but if you like command line I ahve the page that I used to go from Edgy to Hardy
<Guest22277> if i do a clean install of 9.10 on my feisty fawn box, will it upgrade all my packages or will it overwrite everything?
<hrvoje> but KDE3 without compiz - yakuake works fine :)
<crazy6> hrm dangit, flashplugin-nonfree is broken, and I can't uninstall or reinstall it
<Brhad56> after upgrading to 9.10, everytime i login, i get a pop-up box from kresource migration tool.
<n16h7f0x> hrvoje, so any suggestions to fix this "bug"
<Guest22277> when i say overwrite everything, will it overwrite configuration files, my home directory etc, or is the 9.10 install smart enough to upgrade the distro and keep configuration files?
<amik> crazy6: sometimes a dpkg-reconfigure helps it (for me, when I had these problems)
<Guest22277> because id like to move to kubuntukde3karmic
<Guest22277> as i dont really like kde4
<hrvoje> n16h7f0x: no , sry
<hrvoje> n16h7f0x: get rid of compiz :)
<crazy6> amik: unfortunately, it just says that it is broken or not fully installed
<n16h7f0x> hrvoje, don't have compiz
<n16h7f0x> only ati driver installed
<hrvoje> n16h7f0x: you have KDE3? on Debian it works fine with KDE3
<n16h7f0x> kde4
<hrvoje> and with ati drivers.. ok then it's KDE4, not ati drivers :)
<amik> crazy6: and a repair also fails?
<Guest22277> what i guess i mean, will the 9.10 distro cd upgrade an kubuntu installation or will it overwrite it?
<hrvoje> anyone know how can I connect two computers (Kubuntu Kermic and Debian Lenny)?
<Brhad56> define connect
<hrvoje> Brhad56: wirelessly connect so I can go to net with one through the other (and share files if possible)
<crazy6> amik: do I do that with apt-get? dpkg ?
<hrvoje> Brhad56: the one which is already connected is connected via cable
<Brhad56> hrvoje:  A wireless router is the easiest solution.
<Huntz23> Amik: here is the pastebin from my intall log http://paste.ubuntu.com/308064/
<hrvoje> Brhad56: not possible, not my network (but all is legal, don't worry)
<amik> crazy6: maybe apt-get install -f (fix broken) will help
<hrvoje> Brhad56: am in dorm
<Brhad56> hrvoje:  Dorm won't allow wireless router?
<Brhad56> hrvoje: how the fux do all the peeps with laptops use internet?
<crazy6> amik: hrm, that doesn't work, dpkg returns error that package is in inconsistent state
<hrvoje> Brhad56: don't have phone number here, and why? i heard it's possible to do what i want :)
<hrvoje> Brhad56: via cabel
<amik> crazy6: so maybe there's a dpkg option to clean up or repair
<Brhad56> hrvoje: what does a phone number have to do with it?    What you're trying to do is possible, but I don't think its what you want.
<hrvoje> Brhad56: we're connecting here through dashboard of a dorm
<hrvoje> Brhad56: so you mean with some switch?
<hrvoje> Brhad56: it ought to be the way to connect one computer to the internet through the another one
<amik> Huntz23: what makes u think the upgrade didn't complete?
<Huntz23> did you check my pastebin?
<Brhad56> hrvoje: Yes, there is.  I don't know how to do it though.  I just don't understand why a router won't work.
<hrvoje> anyone know how to connect one computer to the internet through the another one?
<Huntz23> amik I dont know what it did
<hrvoje> Brhad56: because why whould i buy a router when that's also possible
<Huntz23> so if its locked and I remove the lock and its not done, what happens?
<amik> Huntz23: "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" is the last line printed when running an installation afaik.. and it says 'log ended' too which seems like a pretty graceful shutdown
<hrvoje> how can I connect to Debian irc irc.debian.org here in Quassel?
<amik> Huntz23: if this is the correct log, I'd guess it completed successfully :-)
<Huntz23> yes and now that I read the timestamp amik, i think you might be on to something
<Huntz23> because that was my last step before restart and doin the distro upgrade
<Huntz23> if its locked there must a reason
<Huntz23> I did upgrade and it dosnt allow that
<n16h7f0x> is there any method i can get my original xorg.conf?
<n16h7f0x> if i no longer have the file
<Huntz23> Dpkg -config -a says its locked by another process also
<hrvoje> n16h7f0x: try #dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<hrvoje> how can I connect to Debian irc irc.debian.org here in Quassel?
<amik> Huntz23: but u already checked that there's nothing relevant running, right? 'ps -e' and look for dpkg/apt-get/aptitude/update-manager/synaptic/adept/kpackagekit/whatever-package-manager-app-is-on-ur-system
<Huntz23> ok hold on
<n16h7f0x> hrvoje, doesn'twork
<amik> Huntz23: if there's really no such app running, then just erase the lock file and run the update/upgrade again and see what it says
<mime> hi, when dual booting and selecting kubuntu, it appears a creen like a shell and it says ''grub>'', and can't enter kubuntu
<mime> thanx
<mime> a screen
<Huntz23> amik: here is the out put from that, http://paste.ubuntu.com/308071/
<amik> mime: that's grub, the bootloader menu thing
<dhillon-v10> hi all, I want to figure out how to clean residual config, in gnome we could go to synaptic manager and then status and then we would see the residual config. How do we do that in Kubuntu
<mime> but i didnt touch anything
<amik> Huntz23: there's a dpkg running there...
<mime> what i have to put after grub>?
<amik> mime: if all was well, you'd see the grub menu, or just boot into one of the systems, but it seems something is wrong... what changed in ur system? did it work before? did u upgrade? install?
<Huntz23> Amik: your right I totally missed it
<Huntz23> how the heck do I find that though
<mime> no, in other  times, when that occured i find a trick, it consists in go to run>chkdsck (or something like that), and then after a bar arrives 100%, then i restart and goes, but no now
<mime> any idea with ckdsc?
<mime> today i erase my karmik koala, that has destroyed my jj
<mime> not worked very well for me :O
<amik> u erased karmic koala? what is your goal?
<mime> bye and thnx
<hrvoje> how can I connect to Debian irc irc.debian.org in Quassel?
<amik> Huntz23: try ps -ef | grep dpkg
<amik> Huntz23: what's the output?
<Huntz23> holy crap
<amik> Huntz23: let's not bring religion into this :-)
<Huntz23> lol, working on pasteing
<Huntz23> amik: here you go, http://paste.ubuntu.com/308079/
<amik> Huntz23: anything interesting in /var/log/dpkg.log?
<Huntz23> did you figure that paste out
<amik> Huntz23: well, it's configuring a whole lot of packages from the upgrade :-)
<Huntz23> ok, it looks similar to the other log that show a few pckages being configure and finished by 9:14
<Huntz23> so is it because dpkg didnt finsih the upgraade that we have no log outputs from it?
<amik> the command line shows it's writing the output to file descriptor 49... I'm trying to figure out how to find out which file that is (using lsof)
<amik> Huntz23: I think it should be 'lsof -d 49', but i'm getting multiple results here... wierd
<amik> try it
<Deihmos> when  go to hardware settngs to enable my nvidia driver nothing ever happens
<Deihmos> i click enable and nothing happens
<Deihmos> is there something i could do
<w0000t> restart X?
<w0000t> or try manual install
<Deihmos> sorry i don't know what that is
<w0000t> from the nvidia site
<Deihmos> the funny thing is it works ifne with ubuntu
<Deihmos> in ubuntu when i click enable it works fine. with kubuntu it never works
<w0000t> hmm
<w0000t> what do you mean, "in ubuntu"
<w0000t> gnome?
<Deihmos> also with kubuntu it crashes when i try to change hard drive during installation
<Deihmos> yes gnome
<Huntz23> amik: it didnt output anything
<Deihmos> kubuntu is buggy
<amik> hmmm
<amik> Huntz23: well, then I guess u can killl dpkg and maybe try to run it again
<w0000t> sorry don't know about that, i never used the restricted drivers settings for my nvidia card as far as i know
<w0000t> i just installed the drivers from the site and it worked fine
<Deihmos> so how do you get the driver installe?
<w0000t> nvidia.com
<w0000t> downloads -> linux...
<Deihmos> i am sure that requires a whole page of steps
<w0000t> worked out of the box
<w0000t> download it, save it somewhere
<dibs> my numpad 0 has turned into 'insert' since koala upgrade. Any ideas how to fix??
<w0000t> go to a text tty
<w0000t> like alt-ctrl-f2
<w0000t> login, change to root
<Qu4Z> dibs: Turn off numlock?
<Huntz23> amik: for tty it says pts2
<w0000t> backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amik> Huntz23: huh?
<w0000t> then stop the window manager (kdm)
<dibs> Qu4z nope
<Qu4Z> :-/
<Huntz23> but bash and ps both show in pts3
<w0000t> run the installer
<w0000t> restart window manager
<w0000t> that should do it
<w0000t> if it fails and gui does not start up, restore xorg.conf
<Huntz23> does that mean anything?
<Qu4Z> dibs: Go into system settings => regional & language => Keyboard layout => Advanced, and have a look around there?
<dibs> will do
<Qu4Z> Maybe "default numeric keypad keys" or something
<Deihmos> why couldn't ubuntu be like windows. click install and that's it
<Qu4Z> ... it is for me :P
<w0000t> ;D
<Huntz23> when I did the ps -e is what I am referring to
<dibs> what should my ketboard input mthod be set too?
<Qu4Z> When I installed Kubuntu, it came up asking me whether I wanted nvidia 1.80, 1.74, or 0.96 (don't remember the exact versions)
<w0000t> yeah sometimes it is a pain in the ass
<Qu4Z> And I chose the recommended option, and ... boom, wobble
<w0000t> talking about ati cards... x/
<Deihmos> doesn't work for me
<dibs> what should my keyboard input method be set to?
<amik> Huntz23: that means it was running in a console. but it was redirecting dpkg status to file descriptor 49, but it seems from what u said that there's no such thing right now...
<Deihmos> wel it works fine with ubuntu gnome but not kde
<amik> Huntz23: so maybe it's time to kill dpkg and start it over
<Qu4Z> It worked fine with kubuntu for me
<Qu4Z> dibs: Where is this setting?
<dibs> shit, I'm in gnome. doh
<Qu4Z> Oh.
<Deihmos> why does gnome have the nice ubuntu store and kubuntu has that ancient manager
<Huntz23> oof, so is that 'pkill 22540'
<Qu4Z> *blink* That'd explain why it doesn't work <_< Sorry, I should've guessed that one
<Qu4Z> Although it *is* #kubuntu
<Qu4Z> So in hindsight that assumption makes sense
<Qu4Z> I suggest asking again in #ubuntu :P
<dibs> sorry man, default room when I opened up konversation
<w0000t> i never used kde
<w0000t> -g-
<Qu4Z> dibs: Well, you are using *K*onversation :P
<amik> Huntz23: I guess (I use kill or killall but they're all the same I guess)
<Deihmos> kde is so mch better than gnome but t doesn't seem to get much attention
<Deihmos> kinda buggy
<Qu4Z> I prefer KDE too (which is why I'm here, obviously)
<Shoshana>  oh my god look http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/219/8867868.jpg  i cant do it faster? its metalink
<Huntz23> amik: thanks, hopefully we dont get any broken packages out of it
<Qu4Z> And I hate to say it, but KDE gets plenty of love. KDE4 is still new, so of course it's a little flaky, and Kubuntu is kinda lacking in love
<amik> Huntz23: after u kill it, u can try running the command again (without the status-fd parameter)
<amik> Huntz23: and with sudo of course
<MaartenLx> KDE4 isn't THAT new anymore....
<Huntz23> I did update && upgrade and it said to dpkg config -a
<amik> Huntz23: then try it
<Huntz23> I did
<Huntz23> its picked up from where it left off it looks
<Huntz23> crap samba server installs directly in 8.4?
<amik> Huntz23: I hope all goes well... sorry for taking u thrugh some hoops, but I wanted to be sure...
<amik> Huntz23: I've never killed an upgrade in the middle... that would just be silly :-)
<Huntz23> oh, np, I was gonna apologize for jumping you through hoops, because I wasnted to be sure
<amik> Huntz23: did it finish?
<Huntz23> so when I get to config files and it says there are new ones but mine have been modified by me should I just take the new ones and if somethin is not quite right tweak it
<Huntz23> no its askin be about samba.conf
<Huntz23> its say the package maintainer has a new .conf, but mine has been nodified, keep mine or install new one?
<amik> Huntz23: It's safer to take the new one and correct it later, hopefully not too much work. or u can diff and see if it really changed much
<Huntz23> hmm, I dont even rember configuring samba..lol
<amik> Huntz23: well?
<Huntz23> its still workin
<Huntz23> its just asked me about kdesktop
<amik> Huntz23: same config questions?
<Huntz23> yeah
<amik> Huntz23: again, better to use the new ones unless u diff and know what ur doing :-)
<Huntz23> so I am sure I am gonna loose my changing backgrounds
<Huntz23> and my login splash screen, *sniff* all in the name of progress
<Huntz23> laf
<amik> Huntz23: u can always blame the mrs....
<nikitis> How do you add auto channel joinings using quassel?
<nikitis> I can't seem to figure it out
<Huntz23> Amik: somehow I dont think that will fly
<Huntz23> ha, the newer kernel has the locales problem fixed
<amik> Huntz23: then consider it an opportunity for change :-)
<Shoshana> i need help please , i cant resume my download (metalink) its stuck in 98% and stop !
<Huntz23> amik: anythoughts on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/308115/
<amik> Huntz23: no idea... looks like a broken xml configuration file
<amik> Huntz23: maybe u can try a dpkg-reconfigure on it later or somethig
<NJL> how do I disable that annoyiing graphic that pops up when I switch desktops?
<Huntz23> ok, its done, time to find out what it does, reatarting now, brb
<Shoshana> i need help please , i cant resume my download (metalink) its stuck in 98% and stop !
<Huntz23> and update upgrade will fix them or remove hem right
<Huntz23> anyway brb
<amik> Huntz23: sec
<Huntz23> amik: eh?
<amik> Huntz23: maybe just in case, make sure update&upgrade say there's nothing to do
<Huntz23> before restart?
<amik> Huntz23: yep (not dist-upgrade, just upgrade)
<amik> u can also try that reconfigure on the failed one
<Huntz23> its says 8 to remove and 2 not upgraded, continue y?
<amik> Shoshana: can u start over?
<Shoshana> amik : i strated and after half minute its stopped =/
<amik> Huntz23: sure why not
<Huntz23> amik: that is done now, see you on the flip side
 * amik crosses fingers
 * Huntz23 crosses his too
<amik> Shoshana: sorry, dunno what to do
<Shoshana> amik : i download aagain nevermind =/
<Shoshana> there is Nokia Ovi for linux?
<localnnuser__> does any one know if remastersys is already working for karmic?
<nickiname> hello
<nickiname> how to set the label of cd when using mkisofs?
<amik> Huntz23: is this a good sign?
<Huntz23> amik: looks good so far
<amik> Huntz23: cool :-)
<Huntz23> playing with firefox, seein if 3 is better than 2
<Huntz23> and plan on stayin on a LTS distro for awhile...lol
<amik> Huntz23: u been hiding in a time capsule or somethin?
<Huntz23> this EOL stuff is for the birds
<Deihmos> no matter what i do i can't get ubuntu to look as good as windows 7
<Huntz23> well I ahd broken grub
<Huntz23> left it for 1 and half or so
<Huntz23> my first kubuntu was edgy eft
<amik> Deihmos: then win7 is particualrly suited for your taste. keep using it!
<Huntz23> by the time I came back we were on Hardy
<Huntz23> or 8.10
<Huntz23> so I had to EOL upgrade from edgy to fiesty, from fiesty to gutsy, and guts to here...lol
<amik> Huntz23: edgy was my first too. but I only wiped out winxp around  intrepid
<Huntz23> so yeah kinna hidin in a time capsule...lol
<Huntz23> intrepid is 8.10?
<amik> Huntz23: but I had fresh installs in between...
<Huntz23> yeah, the mointain was there, so I climbed it
<amik> Huntz23: if it's a new disk, or machine, or whatever... I take the opportunity to make it fresh
<Huntz23> well I ahve had jsut the two drives
<dixon_> hola soy juartbikalou
<amik> !es | dixon_
<ubottu> dixon_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Huntz23> 20 with kubuntu and an 80 with xp on it
<amik> Huntz23: 20 as in 20mb?
<Huntz23> 20gig
<amik> Huntz23: I say, this christmas, get urself a treat :-)
<Huntz23> I should
<Huntz23> but then I would have to start a fresh install with a new drive
<Huntz23> but I would really love to let linux run a bit more
<amik> I'm on a interpid->jaunty right now, considering how to proceed with karmic... got servers here and stuff so don't want breakage or too much downtime
<amik> that is, server processes, not a farm :-)
<Huntz23> I should roll the whole system over to nix and run vmware
<amik> Huntz23: anyway, I'm gonna call it a day... good luck, and welcome to the 21st century :-)
<Huntz23> lol, thanks amik
<Huntz23> amik: it nice having your in my corner...lol
<amik> Huntz23: I've learned a lot today.... thanks :-) cya!
<Huntz23> me too, tahnks, laterz
<nikitis> How do i increase the font dpi?
<ebovine> Anyone else having a problem with 9.10 not loading their apache configs at startup, but it does just fine when you restart apache after boot?
<X9nLinux9> greetings everyone.  What is the newest version of Kubuntu that will install on a G4 tower? (not an intel processor)
<nikitis> Anyone know how to increase font size with kde?
<tsimpson> nikitis: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<ebovine> X9nLinux9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714
<X9nLinux9> ebovine - thank you, been fishing around to find the info.
<ebovine> You're probably better off with a distro that actively supports PPC processors, though.
<ebovine> http://penguinppc.org/
<X9nLinux9> ebovine: I've watched Kubuntu for a long time and had it installed more than once.
<X9nLinux9> ebovine: Would like to stick with it ... am impressed with its overall quality and will eventually move on to an intel mac... so will eventually be back into the 'supported' area
<maverick_> Hi All, greetings, which one is the best VPN utility with Kubuntu?
<X9nLinux9> ebovine: Furthermore, am very happy with how easy it is to get consistent friendly support for questions here regularly when I've had it running
<ebovine> hehe.  Yeah, the community and not being RPM based are really the things that keep me in the Ubuntu camp.
<X9nLinux9> the best 'other' distro I ever tried was not bad looking... as well as functional and easy, but the support was totally non-existent ... so I gave up on that one.
<X9nLinux9> you know how it goes.  Sometimes you gotta have answers to some stuff.  If the answers are not available, the computer might as well be a pile of plastic and metal.
<Syk3> christ i cant stay connected...
<Syk3> My previous user name was Miakel, I asked about installing *buntu
<Syk3> both were 64 bit and wouldnt get past the initial screen
<ebovine> What kind of hardware?
<Syk3> Ive read 9.10 had some issues though? Currently downloading 9.04
<ebovine> 9.10 is pretty fresh.
<Syk3> Intel Core 2 duo  geforce 9600
<ebovine> Should be fine.
<Syk3> yes but it isnt
<ebovine> What type of drive?
<Syk3> Western digital WD500
<ebovine> Have you tried the text-mode installer?
<Syk3> I havent
<Syk3> I will try that next although im pretty new to linux
<ebovine> Will it boot to the live cd?
<Syk3> no it wont
<Syk3> still hangs
<ebovine> What's the last thing it shows you?
<Syk3> the Kubuntu logo and the status bar
<Syk3> thats it
<ebovine> So it does let you choose a boot option first?
<Syk3> yes
<Deihmos> why doesnt kubuntu have a server list. that's dumb
<Deihmos> i mean konversation
<Syk3> ill try the text based install if it hangs again ive just burned 9.04 and will try that
<Syk3> brb
<ebovine> Syk3: I think you'll have to download the Alternate CD to get the text installer.
<Deihmos> can ubuntu see windows shared folders over a network?
<ebovine> yes
<ebovine> smb://server/share
<ebovine> From within Dolphin
<ebovine> That will get you an ad-hoc, temporary mount.
<ebovine> You can edit your fstab to mount them every time at boot.
<Deihmos> another homerun
<crazy6> does the version of knetworkmanager in 9.10 finally support WPA2 ? or should I just stick with nm-applet ?
<ebovine> It supports WPA2 Personal
<ebovine> So did 9.04
<Qu4Z> Are there any complicated technical issues in the way of WPA2, or is it just that no-one's implemented it yet? (because it's one of the factors stopping a friend of mine using Kubuntu)
<MaartenLx> speaking of which, is there any way to start the wireless without having to give another password right after loggin in?
<crazy6> ok, so, I have nm-applet autostarting somehow.. but I have totally forgotten where that is set up...?
<crazy6> nothing in my ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Bsims> I can't get my system bell to beep nor turn on my numlock/caplock leds
<ebovine> MaartenLx: You'll need to set the wireless connection up as a system connection.  That second password request is to open the KWallet application.
<MaartenLx> yeah that's what it is. I'll find some stuff on how to set it up as a system connection.
<Bsims>  I found out how to get my system to beep... I had to sudo modprobe pcspkr its blacklisted on ubuntu
<ebovine> Bsims: Yeah, by popular demand.
<Shamoun_> so is everything huge in kubuntu? or have is it because im virtualizing?
<Shamoun_> i refer to text sizes
<ebovine> Shamoun: It probably detected your font dpi settings wrong.
<ebovine> System Settings->Appearance->Fonts
<ebovine> Force your font DPI to 120 and see if that's better.
<Shamoun_> ebovine, thanks
<ebovine> Shamoun_: No problem.  That used to drive me nuts too.
<Shamoun_> ebovine, yea that did the trick, thanks, the vm is now usable
<Shamoun_> er do you happen to know of anything in konqueror similar to the "Clear private data" feature in firefox?
<ebovine> You have to do it all manually under Settings->Configure
<Shamoun_> hmm
<Shamoun_> thanks
<ebovine> Get Google Crome (Chromium) out of the official ppa source.  It has an incognito mode.
<The_Journey> Why does my kubuntu keeps hanging randomly? Like one moment everything works fine, then the next nothing works, I have to press my power down button to shut the computer down
<Shamoun_> oh its fine, its just a virtual machine, i just went to youtube to test flash, and i thought i'd clear all the tracks so i could tar up the archive and post it on the network
<MaartenLx> There! figured out the easiest way to make wireless a system connection. :)
<macken> hello everyone
<macken> has anyone had any problems with loosing sound  in 9.10
<Roey> hello
<Roey> I can't hear any sound on my computer
<raavan> ubuntu! Can anyone help me patch and complie frub with this http://grub.gibibit.com/Download
<raavan> grub^
<mocchi> hi, anyone to know if kubuntu 9.10 support multi monitor?
<Roey> yes it does.
<Roey> mocchi:  you're using an nvidia card at all?
<Roey> mocchi:  if so, then there is a tool, nvidia-settings, which you can use to set them up
<mocchi> No, I use intel card.
<Roey> ahhhhhhhhh
<Roey> then I don't know
<Roey> alright,I'm going to bed
<mocchi> okay
<Roey> but keep asking here
<Roey> and in #ubuntu
<FloodBotK2> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> someone is bound to know
<gr0wler> my battery plasmiod resets its size every time it login, anyone else seen this?
<MaartenLx> ugh! Hmmmmm....... I need to figure out my battery settings, Kubuntu sucks my battery dry in an hour and half, Windows 7 ran for 2 hours, 20 minutes 2 days back.
 * MaartenLx frantically searches for poweradapter :D
<nikitis> Anyone know how to kill kwin composition effects via commandline?  And restart it later after you kill it?
<MaartenLx> Hmm.... Quassel crashed on me
<MaartenLx> I like Quassel though
<FireCrotch> MaartenLx: Quassel is pretty nice, yeah :)
<MaartenLx>  Yeah I never heard of it before
<MaartenLx> I prefer it over xchat
<FireCrotch> It's pretty new, I believe
<MaartenLx> and I have never been a fan of irsii type irc
<Joshua^Dunamis> MaartenLx: Wich (k)ubuntu release are you using?
<MaartenLx> 9.10
<MaartenLx> I never used 9.04, this was a fresh install.
<Joshua^Dunamis> me too. Quassel works fine to me
<MaartenLx> last time I used linux was actually Ubuntu (gnome) 8.10
<FireCrotch> Interesting feature I just found out about quassel... "The core application can be placed onto a server which is connected to the Internet around-the-clock; one or more clients then connect to the core. This way, the connection to IRC can be kept up even when all clients have been closed."
<FireCrotch> Which is what people do with irssi/screen
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm maybe the problem is not on Quassel
<Joshua^Dunamis> FireCrotch: I love irssi, I used on Debian
<Nailbar> Anyone else got a sudden PulseAudio problem just now?
<FireCrotch> I hate irssi
<FireCrotch> But I had been searching for a way to have my IRC client stay connected all the time, like irssi on a server with screen
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: on Ubuntu italian Forum there is many people with pulseaudio problems
<Nailbar> In italian?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: I read on italian forum, because I'm italian. PulseAudio do not work fine at thi time
<Qu4Z> I like irssi ^^
<Qu4Z> And screen <3
<Joshua^Dunamis> but I use Kubuntu
<Nailbar> The thing is I'm using Kubuntu. I never installed PulseAudio. It just turned up on my computer.
<Nailbar> Apt-get says it's not installed either.
<Brhad56> close one in new orleans
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: mmm, are you using ubuntu?
<Nailbar> Kubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: if you use kubuntu purge every pulse pacchage in the system
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: I don't have any pulseaudio packages in my system
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: ok, so where is the problem?
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: That PulseAudio turned up in System Settings -> Multimedia and stopped my sound from working even though I never installed it.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: did you install phonon? Try to reinstall kubuntu-desktop so you're sure to install correct dipendencies
<miescke> hello
<Joshua^Dunamis> hello miescke
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: reinstalling kubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to do anything to its dependencies. They're all there.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: mmm maybe the problem is other. Try with alsamixer on konsole, and see if channels and volumes are correct
<kooolanl> hey guys
<kooolanl> can anyone point me to a tutorial or something so i can fully use my 4gb of ram on this laptop with 32bit ubuntu
<kooolanl> :<
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: Are you sure that there is not pulse package in your system? Try dpkg -l| grep pulse* and see the output
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Aaa! libpulse has been installed for some reason.
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm let's me see I have it
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: No. That's not it. Everything seems to depend on it.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: I have libpulse, it's not the problem...
<Huntz23> does the NTFS work well in 8.04?
<MaartenLx> dunno.... but it works great and out of the box in 9.10
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: My original output device, HDA Intel (ALC1200 Analog), which worked yesterday, is now grayed out with PulseAudio the only other uption in the list.
<FireCrotch> Huntz23: I never had problems with NTFS in 8.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: try to see alsamixer, or witch backend you're using in Settings -> Multimedia
<MaartenLx> kooolanl: why not install x64?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: mmm
<kooolanl> X64 Was only server that i found
<Joshua^Dunamis> That's the problem
<kooolanl> and has bad wifi support i heard
<MaartenLx> I run x64 kubuntu 9.10 on my laptop (hp elitebook 6930p
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: xine is the backend and the only one in the list.
<Huntz23> FireCrotch: thank you, I ahve some files I need to move around in my broken windows install so I figured I would ask before I wasted time on it
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Sorry. "Phonon XINE backend"
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: install alsa-base and alsa-utils
<NermaN> how to fix sound in vlc and flash in 9.10?
<kooolanl> MaartenLx no way of doing 32bit and utalize all 4gb
<kooolanl> ?
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis:
<Nailbar> alsa-base is already the newest version.
<Nailbar> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<kooolanl> i heard someone say its possible
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: did you see alsamixer?
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Yes. It's there.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: Ok, try to change volume values
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: Look at Master, Front, PCM...
<MaartenLx> kooolanl: dunno, I haven't tried. But what I do know of PAE (in Windows) and the equivilent in Linux is that you really only can do it if all of your drivers support being loaded in address space above the 4 Gb mark - for instance if you need to use NDISwrapper for you wireless you may not be so lucky.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: with the "m" you turn on the channels on alsamixer
<MaartenLx> That being said, I run Windows 7 x64 and Kubuntu 9.10 x64 without any problems on this laptop, and 4 GB is available in both OSes.
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Seems to be working. Tested with arecord and aplay. But Amarok and all other KDE-related still tries to use PulseAudio.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: ok, now try to reboot your pc, maybe alsa have to reset it
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Okay. Thanks for the help this far.
<NermaN> how to fix sound in vlc and flash in 9.10? please help, in russian support nobody knows
<MaartenLx> flash? just download flash from the repostory..... I got it to work in firefox just fine.
<NermaN> sound in flash
<MaartenLx> vlc? I got it installed, but haven't used it yet.
<kartook> hey all
<Joshua^Dunamis> NermaN: vlc use the gstreamer backend, if you use kubuntu try with phonon-gstreamer-backend package... may be I wrote not correctly
<kartook> how are you doin all
<MaartenLx> NermaN: not sure.... sound plays just fine here in e.g. Youtube, so I figured flash sounds work :P
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Yes! Sound! Thanks for the help! I still don't know how PulseAudio got there in the first place, though. Wierd.
<NermaN> pulseaudio dont work too
<NermaN> maybe MaartenLx has working pulseaudio?
<MaartenLx> haven't got that installed. Let me see if my VLC works
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: Ok, Nice for you
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: maybe any pulse package was installed and purged off.
<MaartenLx> Yep, sound works in VLC too.... at least with MP3, haven't tried a video
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Do you have PulseAudio in your output device list as a fallback option?
<NermaN> Maarten pulse working?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: yes
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: It's on third position
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Okay. So it was just my sound card that didn't get initialized correctly. Would have probably been solved through a reboot without all the hassle.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Nailbar: may be
<MaartenLx> NermaN: Haven't got that installed..... but so far I got sound out of everything that I have used and where I expect it to produce sound.
<Nailbar> Joshua^Dunamis: Anyway, thanks again. Now I'm off listening to all them nice sounds everthing makes. Ciao.
<NermaN> reboot...
<ahmedtaufiq> does kubuntu requires internet connection during installation ???
<ahmedtaufiq> ???
<Ash-Fox> No.
<Novice> On Karmic it say's that I dont have permission to change an Icon image how do I cercumvent this problem?
<d9500> Novice: you're trying to change the default icon set or just a single icon?
<Novice> d9500: JUST A SINGLE ICON IMAGE THAT I WANT TO CHANGE
<Novice> sry cps
<Novice> d9500: say's I don't have permission to but I am the only user?
<d9500> Novice: and you right click on the icon, select properties, and then clcik the square box with the icon image in it? or are you using a different method?
<Novice> d9500: that is exactly what I am trying to do but it will not let me how do I gain permission to change it?
<d9500> novice: well, you could try changing ownership to active user, if somehow the permissions got screwed up.
<d9500> novice: though i'm not sure what effect that might have in terms of problems if other users ever need to access it, if you do add other users in the future
<Novice> d9500: ANY IDEAS HOW TO CHANGE OWNERSHIP OR LOG IN AS ROOT LONG ENOUGH TO CHANGE IT?
<d9500> novice: using kubuntu, right?
<Novice> d9500: ARE NO OTHER USERS JUST ME AND MY PC
<Novice> d9500: sry dang caps
<Novice> d9500: yup
<FireCrotch> Novice: If you're trying to change/edit something that isn't owned by your user, use sudo to do so
<FireCrotch> !sudo | Novice
<ubottu> Novice: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<d9500> novice: if you're using a kde desktop, you shouldn't have to do any chown stuff in terminal to change the ownership to the active user. just open dolphin, navigate to /home/yourusername/Desktop and you should see the icon there. right click it and select properties, then move the cursor over root actions, then click ownership to active user.
<Novice> lol funny graphical interface is my friend
<Novice> d9500: thx very much
 * LinusTrovalds makes novice an expert
<Novice> lol thx everyone
<d9500> novice: no prob. oh, and as regarding the gui directions, i try to give gui directions as opposed to terminal ones.
<d9500> (and probably irritate half the people in the channel since doing so usually takes three times as many lines. oops)
<Novice> well I do know how to use the terminal but would't use it to change an icon image
<d9500> novice: ah, but assuming my suggestion worked, that probably means the icon image issue was only a manifestation of the actual problem, which was screwed up permissions. that kind of thing is why i prefaced my answer with a bunch of questions , to determine what the underlying problem was; again, that's assuming my answer actually worked.
<d9500> i shall shut up now before i go into a monologue on how to better help people. heh
<humblen> Hi there, can someone help me?  I'm having absolutely no luck installing kubuntu 9.10
<d9500> humblen: i can try, but if it's partitioning or a bad cd image, then i may not be of much help
<humblen> I've checked the CD, and am doing so again right now.
<d9500> humblen: what exactly is it doing? at what part of the install does it mess up?
<humblen> I've had to resort to the alternate installer, as the graphical one hangs pretty early.
<humblen> Currently it hangs on "Detecting network hardware"
<d9500> what about the alternate one. how far does it get?
<humblen> That's where the alternate one is hanging.
<humblen> It hangs at 0% on that process.
<d9500> this is going to be one of those dumb 'is the computer plugged in" type questions, but you've tried downloading the image from, say, maybe a different mirror, and burning a second cd?
<d9500> besides the alt one, i mean
<humblen> I downloaded the CD from the bittorrent feed.
<humblen> And, it's at leas internally consistent (it passes it's self-check).
<d9500> hmm. the offical ubuntu site is slow, or was last time i checked, but i've never had a problem installing from their iso images.
<d9500> what about other live CDs? do you have maybe an ubuntu or fedora or suse laying around, and if so, do any of those find the nic?
<humblen> Is it a problem that I have three hard drives with a different linux distro on them?
<humblen> I've tried the regular ubuntu CD and it hangs too.
<d9500> what kind of nic does your computer have? nothing exotic?
<humblen> I've been running gentoo on the machine for a couple of years, but want to switch to kubuntu so I don't have to tinker with it so much.
<humblen> Intel 1000T
<d9500> gentoo? whoa, i don't think i'm gonna be able to help you if you were running gentoo before. you're light years ahead of me already :(
<aaron> I'm setting up a development enviornment for kde... and I keep running into goofy instructions that assume I have everything else up.. but I don't know where to start
<humblen> I know that that NIC got a little odd in recent versions of the kernel, I had to change my kernel config in gentoo, but I'd expect kubuntu to support it.
<aaron> I just want to work on a few plasmoids, and play with kicker and kfile/kio behavior
<aaron> does anybody know of a really good set of instructions to set it up
<humblen> I'm trying the "expert mode", but it still hangs at "Detecting network hardware".  Is there any way to skip that step?
<ahmedtaufiq> hi, can i use facebook in kdeUBlog, appearing on desktop
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<ahmedtaufiq> any one here to help ?
<GeorgeWBush> yeah i am
<malice> whats up guys
<GeorgeWBush> i am all rich malice mice
<malice> lmfao
<GeorgeWBush> LMfao
<malice> well thats nice.. your also a coke addict
<malice> :)
<GeorgeWBush> no i am nort
<ahmedtaufiq> mr bush, can i use facebook on kdueblog ?
<ahmedtaufiq> i saw a screen shot on kubuntu website
<malice> hmm
<ahmedtaufiq> of this
<ahmedtaufiq> but now its not working
<ahmedtaufiq> can u help on it
<malice> maybe a bug?
<ahmedtaufiq> not a bug, i have failed to set up correctly
<malice> heh
<ahmedtaufiq> as i m using it for the first time
 * GeorgeWBush asks if anybody can helop me
<malice> look up a tutorial
<ahmedtaufiq> where is it ?
<malice> google.com :)
<skreech> ahmedtaufiq: What's up?
<ahmedtaufiq> i want to set up facebook on kdueblog
<ahmedtaufiq> appearing on desktop
<skreech> ahmedtaufiq: There is a facebook plasmoid
<ahmedtaufiq> where is it ?
<skreech> !info plasma-widget-facebook
<ubottu> plasma-widget-facebook (source: plasma-widget-facebook): Plasma Widget for Facebook Updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2 kB, installed size 76 kB
<skreech> ahmedtaufiq: ^^^ install that
<ahmedtaufiq> ok, from where to install ?
<skreech> From main
<amik> is there a high-level kubuntu changelog somewhere? where u can see which packages were updated since karmic release, for instance?
<skreech> IT should just turn up in the list then
<skreech> amik: THat's a low level changelog
<malice> any one know when the function keys will be available on kubuntu karmic?
<ahmedtaufiq> i have downloaded, now where to install it ?
<malice> screen brightness keys don`t work anymore :/
<ahmedtaufiq> skreech : ??
<amik> skreech: I guess it's relative... I mean without all the details of every package, just a one-liner per update or something similar
<ahmedtaufiq> i have downloaded facebook plasmoid, now how to install it ?
<amik> so, is there a kubuntu updates changelog?
<ahmedtaufiq> skreech: you there ?
<bigbrovar> hey guys anyone else having problems printing from  webbrowers (tried and failed from rekonq and firefox)
<skreech> ahmedtaufig: Sorry stepped away
<bigbrovar> skreech> hey mate
<skreech> HI bigbrovar
<skreech> amik: You want a list of all the packages which have changed with one line as to what has changed in them ?
<skreech> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> anyone have any good how to's on ssh tunnling
<eagles0513875> skreech: = daskreech ?
<skreech> YEs
<eagles0513875> skreech: you ever tunnel a connection with ssh before?
<eagles0513875> how you doing
<Fusion64> Hello, i recently installed kubuntu karmic amd 64 and i have some problems with my soundcard, its realtek Hd. in settings there are two kinds of drivers shown on the board. one is "HDA ATI SB (ALC268 analog)" and the other one is "Pulse Audio". Pulse audio Does not work.however The first one sounds good but when i try to play mp3's on amarok it doesnt work and no errors are shown,simply the program doesnt do anything. i tried songbird.
<skreech> Not bad
<eagles0513875> !sound | Fusion64
<ubottu> Fusion64: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<skreech> eagles0513875: :-P
<eagles0513875> skreech: any idea about ssh tunnling or how to go about it
<skreech> Read the stupid complaint first
<skreech> Fusion64: did you install libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<skreech> Depends on what you mean about ssh tunnelling
<eagles0513875> skreech: he could also use kubuntu-restricted-extras to install all restricted formats
<skreech> YEah but ... yeah
<eagles0513875> skreech: i would like to use ssh tunnling to bypass everything thats blocked here at my school
<Hilikus> hey guys. im trying amarok as my podcast manager. is teher any way to make it show the textual description of each episode?
<amik> skreech: I wan't to be able to see a single list/history of updates. I don't actually care how long or in depth each entry is, as along as it's readable and in one place... is there such a thing?
<eagles0513875> skreech: would you mind hopping in offtopic as i dont want to drag this channel ot
<skreech> Hilikus: Ask in #amarok
<Fusion64> But songbird Has some kind of error That goes by the name " Internal data flow error". The Main and Big Problem is that I Have A usb adsl Modem And i have with that one too.
<skreech> amik: I think there might be. Ask in #ubuntu-devel they would be most knowledgeable
<skreech> Fusion64: I don't understand you are playing a MP3 stream ?
<Fusion64> skreech: no i cant play any format. im stuck!
<skreech> Fusion64: Really?
<skreech> Fusion64: http://www.vorbis.com/music/Mists_of_Time-4T.ogg
<skreech> Grab that and see if it plays
<Fusion64> I tried The linux Drivers provided by realtek and When i decompressed it,i found out that it was the ALSA Drivers. I tried to compile the source code but im a beginner to linux stuff and im confused
<eagles0513875> Fusion64: installing kubuntu-restricted-extras should install any missing codecs as well as other restricted formats such as flash and java if they are not already installed
<skreech> Fusion64: Apparently :) You really shouldn't have to put this much work into getting it to .. well work
<skreech> Fusion64: First thing is to check to make sure that it's not muted. For some reason some installs mute the sound card so you can't hear anything
<Fusion64> skreech:There is A Little thing i have to say. When i test the analog driver in settings,It Sounds!(As i mentioned above) But I Dont understand whats going on!
<kadoban> upon upgrading to 9.10, sound no longer works in gtk applications (or at least, rhythmbox and mplayer)  it works fine in the System Settings (test) and amarok, etc.  any ideas? don't even know what to check
<Fusion64> skreech: No There is a mixer in kde applications and it shows that the sound output is not mute
<amik> skreech: the answer is http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuChanges, should u ever need it :-)
<kadoban> ah, PulseAudio is apparently messed up.  when i click Test in System Settings -> Multimedia, any sound after that is broken (a message pops up saying the audio device doesn't work).  could that be my problem?  (and how would i go about fixing that?)
<graker> Hello. Does anyone know about kaffeine in kubuntu karmic srt subtitles support? It was working well in 8.10 and now it doesn't
<KjetilK> ouch, kmail crashes on me when I click "reply" on any email...
<KjetilK> anyone seen that?
<trijntje> [stupid question allert] How can you shutdown kubuntu? I can only choose hibernate
<asktoby> Thinking about going from Jaunty to Karmic today - anything I should be wary of or did the upgrade go well for most people?
<asktoby> I've been away all weekend and haven't been watching the scene
<klux-klux> hello all
<klux-klux> im from malaysia
<trijntje> [stupid question allert] How can you shutdown kubuntu? I can only choose hibernate in the main menu
<asktoby> trijntje: $ sudo shutdown -h now
<asktoby> (Don't know why it's not in your menu)
<trijntje> asktoby, but there should be an entry in the menu right? Maybe its a vbox thing
<asktoby> trijntje: There should be an entry. I have Hibernate, Restart and Shutdown in mine
<trijntje> asktoby, ok thanks, ill see what a reinstall does
<kgeek> is there any file download tool   in kubuntu
<kgeek> any one help needed
<ni1s> kgeek, kget
<kgeek> ni1s: alright
<kgeek> is it same as FDM n IDM replacement
<kgeek> ni1s: FDM IDM are for win
<ni1s> kgeek, huh?
 * jonathan__ starts banging my head on the desk
<kgeek> ni1s: wat happend dude !!
<Luggage> huh weird, shut down yesterday fine, just booted pc, boots to black nothing happens, reset, kubuntu starts normally  log into desktop, soeakers and such icons are missing hmm
<Luggage> speakers*
<jonathan__> hey guys are the servers and the website down
<Luggage> kubuntu.org?
<Luggage> can reach it fine here
<jonathan__> bah
<jonathan__> my school sux
<jonathan__> trying to ssh tunnel around the firewall here
<jonathan__> but it doesnt seem to work
<Luggage> lol
<Luggage> naughty :)
<david> hi, kdm is no longer running at boot- does anyone know how to fix this?
<Guest33637> i have to manually type startx after console login
<Luggage> ow (not an expert) but kde works fine ater manually starting it david?
<jonathan__> Luggage: friends use ultra surfe on windows
<Guest33637> yes luggage
<Guest33637> any ideas?
<Luggage> thinking/googling :)
<jonathan__> i have been trying luggage and found something use ful but having issues
<Guest33637> yeah done both
<Guest33637> crazy
<Luggage> for the kdm pob, not the best advice im sure but you could try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop with apt-get?
<Luggage> (im just new to linux myself)
<Luggage> and jonathan__ , i dont have much experience tunneling firewalls, I just know it could be youŕe school restricts encrypted traffic to ports it expects traffic and blocks it on other ports perhaps
<Luggage> so to allow encrypted traffic they want and stop people like you ;) :)
<jonathan__> then Luggage why can i ssh into a friends machine
<Luggage> in or outside school network?
<jonathan__> from inside to outside
<Luggage> hmm
<indio> hi all!!
<Luggage> hey
<jonathan__> !hi | indio
<ubottu> indio: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<indio> I need some help installing vmware-server 1 on K9.10
<jonathan__> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<jonathan__> indio: check out that link
<Luggage> well im thinking you have more experience already tunniling firewalls :)
<jonathan__> no i dont
<jonathan__> never done it before
<varanus> is there a way to change in okular the default annotating values. f.e. i'm using the annotating tools and in particular the line (6) tool and i'm searching a way to change the default width so i don't have to enter every time the properties menu to change it.
<Luggage> the succesul attempt with a friend, same port as your unsuccesfull attempt to reach kubuntu.org?
<khaije|amalt> hi all, after dist-upgrade to karmic my laptop no booty boot
<jonathan__> Luggage: on osx i can get to the site
<jonathan__> something strange on firefox
<Luggage> weird
<varanus> i've tried modifying the /usr/share/kde4/apps/okular/tools.xml but nothing happens.
<Luggage> khaije, if thatś all the ino you can provide not much anyone can do to help I think
<Luggage> info*
<khaije|amalt> it gets to the point in login when it starts to load the disk and seizes, the screen gradually gets lighter and lighter until it cant be read
<Luggage> not me anyway but im noobish :)
<khaije|amalt> i've seen this problem before but can't remember how to fix it...
<varanus> #join okular
<varanus> sorry
<Luggage> guess I wont upgrade yet then
<jonathan__> Luggage: im linux certified
<Luggage> im not even a week old on kubuntu
<Luggage> but learn fast (computer stuff anyway)
<khaije|amalt> anyone know which modules grub uses by default? im guessing ext2/ext4 and lvm...?
<indio> I've already checked out that one. I got it working on 9.04, but after upgrading to 9.10 I removed unsupported pkgs... I'll give it another round, after I'll tell you 'bout mu luck... Thanks guys
<bigbrovar> is it just me, or the OO.o kde4 integration on kubuntu karmic is currently broken? any work around yet?
<jonathan__> Luggage: it works turns out something with the tunneling
<jonathan__> anywho i need to reboot
<jonathan__> will try this again on thursday
<skar> hi, i'm using jaunty with kde. when i login, dcopserver isn't running and i'm not able to use dcopstart. any ideas?
<skar> hi, i'm using jaunty with kde and  i'm getting "Error: Could not find service 'konsole-script'." if i run "dcopstart konsole-start". it used to work with hardy kubuntu
<theseusrf> hello, where can I find a changelog for the new 9.04 Kernel 2.6.31-14 to the old 8.10 Kernel: 2.6.28-16 ?
<theseusrf> I am especially interested in the changelog for scheduling in this kernel
<Emanon> any particular reason i cant click buttons in flash animations and stuff and have to tab through them only in 9.10 not 9.04
<Emanon> oh and why either pulse or phonon likes to turn off my sound when its not in use (and sometimes when it is) so if something stats to use sound or i happen to touch volume control i get a thunderous pop as it reactivates the sound card (or something)
<Emanon> any hints
<Emanon> like i didnt mind so much when flash for 64 bit dropped out of full screen whenever i touched system volume but having to tab through everything in it is annoying
<Luggage> theseusrf: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ i hazard a guess
<Luggage> Emanon: sorry, wouldn know, im on 9.04 and try and use alsa for most things
<Emanon> i use xine (through phonon) i assume alsa is lurking in the background there somewhere
<Luggage> and as far as flash goes, I made the effeort to get the x64 plugin from adobe directly and installing it instead of the package from the repositories
<Luggage> works fine except for going fullscreen with youtube and the like
<theseusrf> thanks Luggage Ill try :-)
<Luggage> (although a flash game like machinarium works fine fullscreen ?)
<Emanon> yea thats the only problem i had with it before .10 and wasnt to put off by it
<Luggage> np theseusrf I think you can find it somewhere in the wiki
<Emanon> and the sound doesnt cut off when i have pulse audio volume control open but if i close it it starts cutting off sound every 15 seconds or so whatever i happen to be doing
<Emanon> like listening to music which is a pain
<Emanon> comes back on if i alter teh volume or open pulse volume control
<Emanon> other than that it works awesome i was impressed with how easy it was to setup an encrypted lvm2 file system over a 4 disk raid with removable /boot and mbr
<Luggage> dont remember exactly (linux newcomer) but had some problems with sound in an app, found advice about using alsa, and since I followed that dvice had less problems, but this is under 9.04 not sure what changed with 9.10
<Luggage> the only thing bugging me soundwise now is (sorry but honesty insists) that kubuntu cant do something that is 2 clicks in both windows and osx... switch between my soundcard/speakers and usb headset on the fly (without going into console and using asoundconfig)
<Emanon> yea only started cutting off inn middle of songs like 2 songs ago before it was just when not in use but when it started inturruptiing my music i got right on it
<Ash-Fox> Luggage, works fine with pulseaudio on kubuntu for me.
<Luggage> probably an easy script to make for it, with an icon though.. will have to look into that :)
<Luggage> Ash-Fox: will have to try
<Emanon> yea on pulse its just a drop down on output and whatever sound streams are active
<Luggage> Ash-Fox: I switched to alsa for several things because of problems with the default (don remember if it was pulse)
<Emanon> thats why i have pulse so i can send different stuff to different devices
<Ash-Fox> I believe the default setup is to use the pulse sound server which runs on top of ALSA.
<Luggage> well for now asoundconfig set-default-card NVidia / Headset works for me :)
<Ash-Fox> I have noticed the majority of problems with sound on Linux is stuff using the old OSS compatability support.
<Luggage> kmix wouldn switch
<Luggage> could be but Im araid thatś beyond my less then a week's worth of experience with linux :)
<Luggage> afraid
<Emanon> did have to switch to synaptic since kpackagekit refused to install certain things (like restricted extras) id mark them for install hit apply it would go through like 10 seconds of the downloading and installing packages thing then turn off and nothing had happened
<Ash-Fox> Switching in a GUI, live, is really only a feature that can be done with pulseaudio at the moment.
<Prior_Falx> yo
<Luggage> are if/else constructs possible in shellscripts?
<corigo> Any recommended EXT drivers for Windows?
<Ash-Fox> corigo, if pre vista, the ifs ext2 driver
<Ash-Fox> if vista or higher - none.
<Ash-Fox> Luggage, not for live switching outside of pulse, no.
<corigo> Ash-
<corigo> Fox are you familiar with Ext2Fsd?
<Ash-Fox> Yes
<Ash-Fox> It's quite broken in vista and higher.
<Emanon> and unfortunatly i can set phonons backend to gstreamer (which sucks cause its better than xine) if i download the gstreamer backend and use it no sound at all
<corigo> Ash-Fox so you recommend IFS over FSD for XP?
<Ash-Fox> corigo, they're pretty equal in XP. I'd say go with what you prefer. I prefer IFS just because I can get it somewhat working in vista and higher too (with difficulty)
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all
<noaXess_kubuntu> is it possible to upgrade a kubuntu machine over konsole?
<Emanon> apt-get distro-upgrade
<Emanon> i think
<Emanon> dist-upgrade sorry
<noaXess_kubuntu> Emanon: you mean dist-upgrade.. no doesn't work
<Emanon> other than that the only way i know is the way on the site update-notifier-kde -u
<Emanon> but that requires gui so only gets started through konsole
<noaXess_kubuntu> Emanon: in ubuntu server there is an option.. hm.. will try that :)
<noaXess_kubuntu> Emanon: here you are; http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<Emanon> anyone else notice if your not in folder view mode on your desktop plasma throws your widgets around?
<Emanon> yea i guess all in all i like kde but the little annoyances are getting to me hehe
<Emanon> just lil things like gstreamer being better than xine banshee is better than amarok and songbird but no shoutcast support in it
<Emanon> but then again theres no shoutcast support in amarok anymore either so...
<Emanon> irc dropped from kopete
<Emanon> which is irking me more than it should cause i really do like kde better than gnome but gnome is looking better and better (have unr 9.10 on my moms eeepc and its awesome)
<Luggage> i think how ubuntu looks is depressing lol :) color scheme etc :)
<Emanon> yea me too
<Luggage> just an esthetics thing
<Emanon> and i like alot of the kde progs better but gnome is seeming more and more consistant and stable thelonger i use kde4
<Luggage> i mean the engines are basically the same so weŕe choosing chassis more or less :) and i like kdeś look better, its fresher, less like it came out of my behind colored.
<Emanon> yea nkr?
<yan> hi. i'm using cryptsetup and lvm to encrypt my system. i upgraded to 9.10 last night. i used the graphical upgrade and it got stuck in some moment. afterwords i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and the upgrade was finished. now i cant pass the password prompt and get the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308419/ . i already tried the steps from the luks faq (http://www.saout.de/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php?page=LUKSFaq) but everything looks
<yan>  fine. running update-initramfs in a chrooted environment, i get the error "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -". i have found many forum posts about this, but no solutions. can anybody help me?
<FloodBotK2> yan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Luggage> besides nothing stopping you using gnome apps anyway, i do :)
<Emanon> and i like ktorrent better than deluge or transmission but i dont like having most of kde just for that hehe
<Luggage> lol
<Luggage> well a few default apps got scrapped after install
<Emanon> i know that but most of the apps are good kde side its the base that seems nicer gnome side
<Luggage> bye browser hello firefox, kicked out default messenger for pidgin, synaptic for packmanaging etc. I do like dolphin a lot
 * amik has only seen floodbot bark at ppl during legitimate chat... hopes someone will change its threshold (or algorithm)
<Emanon> yea just some stuff is nicer in kde but other stuff sucks ALOT
<Luggage> ah well so far nothing stopped me running "gnome" apps openftd required just about the whole gnome desktop to be installed, but afterwards runs fine under kde. (if diskspace is no objection)
<Emanon> where with gnome its like your on some kind of mood altering drug, things arent as uber where their good but their not as sucky where they're bad either
<yan> actually my problem isnt necessarily a kubuntu issue, so i'll try in #ubuntu..
<Luggage> I just couldn stare at the gnome all day tbh lol
<Emanon> diskspace isnt really an objection i have 2.5 TB but i dont like the whole duplication of labor that comes with haveing pretty much 2 full desktops installed for a few progs
<Luggage> why i went for kubuntu for my first real desktop use of linux
<Luggage> I knew I wanted *buntu anyway kde looked less depressing (i have chronic depression disorder as it is lol)
<Luggage> so I went with the happier flashier blue ;)
<Emanon> i started with slackware but wasnt up to the task then tried mandriva for quite a while then debian and fedora wanted to use kubuntu but refused untill i learned encrypted filesystems were supported on the alternate cd
<Emanon> i still try out the main ones (slackware, debian, fedora)when they come out with new versions to see if whatever one i like at the moment is stil best for me
<Luggage> lol my first real use of linux started with backtrack 4 live cd :)
<Emanon> id be using slackware right now if i could get my partitions set up on it i cant get my initrd to work properly with this same setup
<Luggage> first as an interest to check for mysel how good/bad the situation with privacy and security is with the wifi revolution in progress
<Emanon> and i wont work on an unencrypted system (unless its windows in which case im not doing ANYTHING with it)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Luggage> but soon saw the use for it as a tool fixing pc's and such
<Emanon> ubottu? awesome name hehe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emanon> still an awesome name
<Luggage> would be cool if he replied something like I know.... :)
<jussi01> Just a reminder, please :)
<Emanon> hey lets flood over to #rantradio their cool and theres no such thing as off topic there hehe
<Luggage> lol
<jussi01> Emanon: why not just use our offtopic channel?
<Luggage> out of curiosity joined kubuntu-offtopic as suggested
<Emanon> cause if we're gonna be off topic might as well be WAAAAYYYY off topic
<Emanon> in a way only rant radio can be
<jussi01> mhm. anyway, shall we get back to Kubuntu support here?
<Luggage> ah well im in kubuntu-offtopic too emanon if you want to chat
<Delago> is there any way i can download the latest kernel for 9.10? i deleted my boot and i can't restore it
<Emanon> try magicrescue?
<Delago> i don't have magic rescue
<Emanon> thats the ones named vmlinux-{version here}-generic right?
<Delago> Emanon: yes.
<Delago> Thank you!
<Emanon> dunno if 2.6.31-14 is newest but it might work
<Emanon> ya never know if some crazy fix is gonna work
<Emanon> thats what keeps me on linux more than anything
<Emanon> it makes me feel like a mad scientist
<Delago> yep.
<Delago> the bad part is that i have backups. but everytime i excluded /boot
<Delago> bad mistake
<Emanon> wow thats odd stopped with like 50kb left
<Emanon> there it goes
<Delago> thanks again
<Emanon> np hope it works
<piovisqui> hi, i'm having trouble with dvd read, sometimes they read, sometimes not. Can anyone help?
<Emanon> got the restricted dvd packages?
<piovisqui> Emanon: yes. but a I mean data DVDs
<Emanon> ahh nvm
<piovisqui> they all read on windows, but not on linux. And they were recorded with k3b :S
<osmm_> help me guys
<osmm_> how to fix wine&
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I have a problem with kpackagekit: I'm tring to install ubuntustudio-audio. But it doesn't anything
<aLeSD> I mean it applies the modofication ... but in the end it doesn't install anything
<Idhan> aLeSD: I haven't try it but is on my repositories..
<Idhan> aLeSD: can be that isn't in the kde menu..did you try the terminal?
<wilsby29> is it safe to upgrade to karmic on a production desktop yet?
<wilsby29> and roughly how long does it take to upgrade
<aLeSD> Idhan: it says the following packages will be installed ... I run install now ... and it does nothing
<Idhan> aLeSD: but with kpackagekit.. what say the terminal?
<Idhan> aLeSD: perphaps there can you see what is the problem
<aLeSD> Idhan: in the terminal it works
<aLeSD> I'm just installing
<Idhan> aLeSD: :-)
<aLeSD> Idhan: yes ... but it's not the point
<nikitis> Anyone know of a shell command to kill composite?
<aLeSD> I can't belive in the package manager of Kde now
<asktoby> Any gotchas for going from Jaunty to Koala that I should know before clicking "yes"?
<nikitis> Anyone know?
<Emanon> alt-shift-f12 to toggle it isnt it?
<wilsby29> any ideas how long it takes to upgrade from jaunty to koala?
<nikitis> Emanon: yeah, but i'm trying to make a shortcut for my 3d games.  So that it will kill composite to get better performance
<wilsby29> E.g: can I select a local server to download from?
<nikitis> and then start it back up when i'm done with the game
<wilsby29> can I upgrade from the command line?
<wilsby29> what tool do I use?
<wilsby29> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Delago> I accidentaly deleted /boot (grub2 and kernels). I managed to chroot, install grub
<wilsby29> lol
<ulysses__> wilsby29: you should change the source.list file, jaunty -> karmic
<wilsby29> ulysses___... all of the source.list files ?
<ulysses__> yes, all 'jaunty' must be changed to 'karmic'
<ulysses__> then sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilsby29> is that all the upgrade managers do?
<ulysses__> yes
<wilsby29> they just rename the sources and apt-get
<wilsby29> thank you
<ulysses__> yw
<nikitis>  Still looking for someone who knows a commandline to enable and disable kwin composite.
<ulysses__> nikitis: you can disable/enable compositing with Alt+Shift+F12
<nikitis> ulysses__: not quick enough.  I need it for a script to make shortcuts to launch my games.  I want it as simple as just clicking on the icons
<nikitis> and when i exit the game i want the script to re-enable kwin composite
<nikitis> without having to hit the key combination
<nikitis> i can write the script, i just need to know the command
<ulysses__> there is a plasmoid called 'Toggle Compositing', you can enable/disable the compositing with one klick
<aLeSD> how to change the kdm theme ?
<nikitis> 3 clicks.  one to disable, one to launch game, another to re-enable
<nikitis> 1 click would be just clicking the script to execute it
<nikitis> So not good enough.
<ulysses__> nikitis: see this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7692050&postcount=4
<nikitis> ulysses__: ah, great googling... i tried it but couldn't find it.  This may work.
<Aizram> Hi
<ulysses__> nikitis: I googled to 'disable kwin command line', it was the second:))
<ulysses__> hello Aizram
<nikitis> I was typing in disabling kwin composite
<nikitis> ulysses__: works like a charm thanks
<ulysses__> yw
<nikitis> good command to know for us super lazy folk
<Delago> Dudes, how can I restore my 9.10 kernels from a 9.04 livecd (i deleted them)
<ripfeecy> hi
<ulysses__> Delago: can you boot to recovery mode from grub?
<Delago> ulysses__: no, i deleted /boot. then i reinstalled grub, but i have no menu.lst
<ulysses__> no idea:S
<kgeek> !hi |amik
<ubottu> amik: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<linex> In KDE3 there is this torrent-plugin thingy for konqueror so that I can see the meta information of the torrent file. Is there such a thing for KDE4 ? Anyone knows ?
<trigun2> bonjour
<ubuntu_> hi all, I've installed 9.10 but I'm experiencing problems with wireless connection. My card is an intel 3945 ABG, can find and list the essid but is unable to connect. any help? thanks
<nidez> Hi ! I would like to know how to setup windows to open always in the same position and workspace, i'm using Karmik default desktop and Gnome with advanced graphical effects on it and it does not provide thi feat...   i dont talk about startup, but simply closing and opening the window during the same session.  Is KDE doing it ?
<kgeek> ubuntu_: use wicd instead of network maneger which  is by default provided by 9.10 wcid is able to connect  to secured wless network
<linex> In KDE3 there is this torrent-plugin thingy for konqueror so that I can see the meta information of the torrent file. Is there such a thing for KDE4 ? Anyone knows ?
<kgeek> ubuntu_: u'll have to install wcid from repository #sudo apt-get install wicd
<nidez> Hi ! I would like to know how to setup windows to open always in the same position and workspace, i'm using Karmik default desktop and Gnome with advanced graphical effects on it and it does not provide thi feat...   i dont talk about startup, but simply closing and opening the window during the same session.  Is KDE doing it ?
<InforMed> Hi! I need help! I'm unable to mount my external usb hard drive on Karmic... When I plug it in, the hdd turns on, and dmesg will say this over and over  "unable to enumerate USB device on port 3"
<rafytafy> hi guys
<KjetilK> I got logged out when I got back into the system after hibernation. I've seen this problem before, but I think it was fixed
<KjetilK> does anybody else experience this?
<Gargoyle1976> I am having trouble getting sound from flash items online...just upgraded to 9.10
<Gargoyle1976> ne1?
<bbeck> Gargoyle1976: I had this problem too, what I needed to do was adjust the PCM volume.
<Gargoyle1976> bbeck: is that on the mixer?
<Gargoyle1976> bbeck: Got it!...Thanks!
<mrwoody> hi *. does anyone know why after upgradign to 9.10, any video is weird (like greenish or negative)... I get the problem in two different pc
<niek_> hi, I just installed kubuntu on my desktop, and I'm having some problems with my dual monitor setup
<niek_> (also I don't know if I should replace the driver first, as I do want to play certain 3d games?)
<endeavor_> How can I set the default for all media types to vlc without going to each type individually?
<padi999> could it be that you guys messed up something with the smtp server settings in kmail? I seem to have problems sending emails.
<padi999> i mean in karmic
<padi999> problems := they won't send and reside in the outbox
<padi999> with a "Socket operation timed out"
<padi999> exit
<compilerwriter> padi999 I just tried it and it worked fine for me.  You had me scared for a second though.  Have you verified that all is well with your server and that your settings remained intact in the upgrade?
<Guest52493> sziasztok
<niek_> under kubuntu, with closed source ati drivers, how can I get multiple monitors to work like 1 big monitor (monitors are different size too)
<niek_> ?
<compilerwriter> !dual head > niek_
<ubottu> niek_, please see my private message
<martinjh99> Are DVD's going to be media choices going forward?  Quite like the idea...
<nikitis> Are there any good music paid services for kubuntu?  like an alternative to itunes that do not use drm in your songs?
<nikitis> Or if someone knows how to get itunes working, that would be good too
<Kyran> hey
<JontheEchidna> nikitis: amarok has a magatune music store. I don't know if that's exactly what you are looking for, though you could try dropping by #amarok to ask I suppose :)
<Kyran> I'm wondering where I can put some suggestions for kubuntu improvement
<Bsims> I have an issue, I have been bitten by Bug # 425704 affecting my capslock, but does it affect numlock as well?
<Pici> Kyran: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<Pici> Kyran: by the way, do you mind if I pm you a completely unrelated question?
<Kyran> no, shoot :)
<Kyran> isn't there a kubuntu specific brainstorm thingie?
<Pici> Doesn't seem to be.
<Kyran> maybe there should be
<Pici> But a mailing list post says to log ideas there: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2008-February/026018.html
<Kyran> they were asking for input on those project timelord announcements
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BunnyG> Anyone know why my "Activate" button on Hardware drivers dosent woek?
<BunnyG> work?*
<wilsby29> would upgrading from jaunty to koala break stuff like databases (mysql and postgresql) and other server configuration (apache)
<amik> kgeek: what did I do wrong? :-/
<Joaquin> hola como estan
<Joaquin> no me puedo concectar a mi wifi
<Joaquin> con kubuntu
<amik> !es | Joaquin
<ubottu> Joaquin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Joaquin> ok gracias
<kgeek> amik: y dude wat happend !!
<amik> kgeek: u botted me with a link to irc guidelines
<kgeek> amik: oh that one sorry i was nt here someone else did from my system ..
<amik> kgeek: okily-dokily :-)
<neoandersen> Hi, how to fix sound on 9.10?
 * amik notices lots of ppl come here with sound problems (but doesn't know much about it to be helpful)
<hackfrost> hi all
<neoandersen> Amorok keeps asking for kdewallet, I type the password but it don't work...
<neoandersen> no sound on firefox...
<Outrider> afternoon folk
<Outrider> anyone else having problems with koala and rt73 ? and have they found a solution?
<kgeek> neoandersen: why ?
<kexman> DAMN
<Outrider> both rt73 and rt2500 both usb are loaded
<kexman> i upgraded kubuntu and it got worse :(
<neoandersen> kgeek: sound was good before upgrading to 9.10...
<kexman> now im at 9.10
<kexman> no wifi
<kexman> no net
<kexman> no sound
<FloodBotK1> kexman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Outrider> yes that my problem too
<Outrider> seems to be a conflict causing very slow connection and lots of dropped connections
<kexman> Outrider: i cant see / connect to my wifi
<kexman> and my net stopped working :)
<kexman> i know i can do it via command promp ....
<kexman> but then i would be using gentoo :)
<Outrider> hmm considering fedora myself :)
<kexman> i dont know if Ubuntu is better
<kexman> my laptop isnt the newest
<kexman> and 9.04 worked ALOT better out of the box
<neoandersen> sound is working now on amarok but not on firefox
<Outrider> mine worked fine until the upgrade
<kexman> Outrider: same problem
<neoandersen> who uses transmission for torrent?
<Outrider> anyway be back later
<carmelita> Hello, I have Kubuntu 9.10, sound only works with KDE apps, not on flash, not on skype. Can someone please help me??? I need sound!!!
<carmelita> I already installed pulseaudio, to see if that will change something, but saddly has no changed anything.
<smurfslover> hi, just installed the kubuntu karmic but it's a big #fail
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, I forgot to mention when I rescued my karmic install with live cd , reinstalling on / , all my data was saved , including conf files, so if an app was removef for some all i had to do was reinstall
<smurfslover> apparently there's no ndiswrapper included
<smurfslover> previous versions of ubuntu had major issues with my card using the acx module
<BluesKaj> err removed for some reason
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: Hello my friend!!
<smurfslover> some reason???
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: then all I have to do is put the live ce and search for the option to recover...?
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, usually source code apps are removed because they aren't included in the repos
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, not recover , install on / using the manual partition option
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: well, I don't have a good idea of what source code apps are... they are recoverable later?
<bzhb> timelord
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, kubuntu is detected and the newest kernel source drivers etc are installed on all your HW..make sure the live cd is the latest release
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, yes all mu apps were recoversable
<BluesKaj> mu=my
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: I am using kubuntu here now, in the other hd I want to let just ubuntu...
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, you do what you want but I wanted to let you know the options
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: then do I must download the ubuntu 9.10 amd64 in order to have this rescue option?
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: is it available on 8.04?
<ncfi1013> what driver should i use for the nvidia 9400 geforce evga?
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: well I will begin the download anyway...
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, dunno about 8.04
<BluesKaj> but the latest release has all the fixes you need
<carmelita> Hello, I just discovered that pulseaudio is not starting on my kubuntu 9.10, please can somone help me?
<BluesKaj> carmelita, any sound at all ?
<carmelita> BluesKaj: I just made it work!!!
<carmelita> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! YES!!!!!
<noaXess> hi all
<BluesKaj> alsa slidera were muted or turned off i bet
<BluesKaj> alsa ctrls
<noaXess> i have a brand new kubuntu 9.10.. and want really disable screensaver, screen powersaving.. have disabled powerdevil, disabled powermanagement.. but screen goes to black after few minutes.. how to really disable suspending the screen?
<wintemute`> :) I have an entirely different question. I have problems connecting to a wpa2 secured network with my eeepc 900 (it think i's 900. Ralink chipset anyway.)
<noaXess> wintemute`: what client? do you use kubunt's integrated network manger?
<noaXess> what about wicd?
<wintemute`> yeah, the fancy little toolbar thing :) It connects, I can ping stuff, maybe bring up one website.... but then the connection closes.
<wintemute`> noaXess the conection lasts about a minute. I haven;t tried anything else. How would I go about trying wicd?
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj..
<Intel_Power> ;;;jhu
<noaXess> wintemute`: hm.. just sudo apt-get install wicd and restart kde session
<cjae> why  can I only dl 9%  of and .iso and then get the delayed signal on kget (trying to download kubuntu 9.10)
<wintemute`> noaXess: tried that in the last version... it uninstalled a bunch of stuff and I ended up without working wireless. I'll go see if that's true now.
<noaXess> wintemute`: hm.. just install wicd and try it?.. i have it also installed... and also gone back to kde-network-manager without loosing any wlan functionality
<noaXess> how can i disable auto black screen?..
<wintemute`> noaXess: i claims it wants to remove the network-manager and plasma-widget-network-manager packages.
<noaXess> wintemute`: thats normal.. they are in conflict with wicd.. note them and you can reinstall them
<cjae> anyone else having problems downloading 9.10?
<wintemute`> noaXess: wicd installed... be back.
<wintemute`> that means a reboot, right?
<kgeek> i have to ask wats KISD which fails every hrs.. in recent version
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: I heard about ext4 Can I choose it?
<kgeek> neoandersen: yaa u can i m having this
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: and I remember there are options about partition in the begining or in the end... is it important?
<wintemute`> noaXess: seems to work. At least, it hasn't lost connection yet. Thanks!
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: real partition, virtual partition... I don't remember....
<noaXess> wintemute`: your welcome.. :)
<neoandersen> kgeek: I am going to install over ubuntu trying to recover it...
<kgeek> neoandersen: oh! so   wats prob
<noaXess> is there a way to disable black screen for display? my machine goes allways to black screen after minutes, but screensaver and display manager are disabled
<neoandersen> kgeek: I updated to 9.10 and lost X
<noaXess> neoandersen: reconfigure x..
<Dragnslcr> noaXess- check the power management settings. I'm not sure about 9.10, but 9.04 had a couple settings buried in a weird place
<neoandersen> kgeek: it is not installing or uninstalling nothing... because of ready only flile system...
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, use the manual artitioning option on /
<BluesKaj> er partitioning
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, choose manual partitoning, then you have to look for the / partition in the list and select it
<Idhan> is there any tool to set an image in grub???
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: is it going to ask about swap?
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, if you have a swap just leave alone
<ulysses__> Idhan:
<kgeek> neoandersen: #dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorf
<ulysses__> there was once kgrubeditor, I don't know what happend with it
<BluesKaj> kgeek, please , that has nothing to do with it
<kgeek> BluesKaj: y so .mine was also dead i made xserver working using the same
<kgeek> BluesKaj: may be i m wrong with neoandersen problem ..
<BluesKaj> yes , that was tried many moons ago
<neoandersen> kgeek:  I have tried it yesterday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309870
<kgeek> neoandersen: so that didn't worked?
<Idhan> ulysses__: yes?
<neoandersen> kgeek: no
<kgeek> neoandersen: :P
<kgeek> neoandersen: is xsercer installed on ur box
<kgeek> xserver*
<BluesKaj> kgeek, please don't interupt
<neoandersen> kgeek: I can see the files throgh cd and  ls but I can't chage nothing...
<kgeek> BluesKaj: sry if u felt so . was just trying to help!  Np
<BluesKaj> kgeek, ok
<neoandersen> kgeek: : )
<BluesKaj> neoandersen, where are you in the install ?
<neoandersen> I am in 92% downloading the Ubuntu amd64 on ktorrent...
<BluesKaj> well, i have to go do some work ...bbl
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: I was going to make backup but I give up, too much stuff...
<kgeek> BluesKaj: hey where are u  going dude u said me not to inturrupt n uare going ..!!this is nt justice
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: ok, I am going to do what you said
<neoandersen> I am going to burn the image now...
<BluesKaj> kgeek , he knows what he needs to do
<s1300045> supposedly kde 4.3.3 should be avaliable soon, but is there anything really to get excited about?
<kgeek> BluesKaj: just joking ..
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: can it be burned in an rewriteble cd?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> going now , remember to choose the manual partitoning option , then choose / as the partition to install on
<BluesKaj> then you should be fine
<kexman> none of my network interfaces is seen in dmesg
<kexman> wtf ??
<neoandersen> BluesKaj: what the program to record cd?
<u19809> does anybody know if there is a channel for thunderbird ?
<neoandersen> k3b : )]
<Turin> Руддщ!
<Turin> Hello!
<ProUbuntu> Hello
<ahmedtaufiq> hi
<kgeek> i have installed wicd nw i want to enable .default network maneger ..
<kgeek> how can i
<ahmedtaufiq> can anyone help me on gnu grub
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<JonTheNiceGuy> Hi, I've just tried Kubuntu NBR for the first time - I've never really tried KDE before, although I've used Ubuntu for a while. I'm having some difficulty configuring both my 3G dongle and my OpenVPN connections via the Network Manager application. I think I know what the issue is in OpenVPN (no passphrase on the certificate), but I'm struggling to configure the 3G stick for the 3 network in the UK. Does anyone have any tips?
<JonTheNiceGuy>  It's a Huawei E156G, which I've had working under Ubuntu before.
<JontheEchidna> JonTheNiceGuy: that's a bit of a trouble area for the KDE NetworkManager frontend
<JonTheNiceGuy> I did guess that from the bugreports I'd looked at
<JonTheNiceGuy> :(
<JontheEchidna> you may wish to try installing network-manager-gnome and running nm-applet instead
<JontheEchidna> s/running/run
<SeicherlBoB> Frage: wenn ich jetzt Kubuntu auf einer Festplatte X installiere (/ mounted on sdX1) und in 2 Monaten eine neue Platte einbaue, kann ich root "einfach" auf eine andere Platte verschieben (dd) und im grup den Eintrag ändern und alles läuft? Oder stell ich mir das gerade zu einfach vor.
<Tscheesy> !de | SeicherlBoB
<ubottu> SeicherlBoB: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<SeicherlBoB> sorry!! my mistake, thought i was in .de
<dvheumen> Hi! ... I know there exists some package that allows for the configuration of GTK(2) from a KDE4 desktop ... but I don't remember it's name and I don't seem to recognize it from the package list. Can anyone throw me a bone?
<ahmedtaufiq> seems that everyone sleeping here
<ahmedtaufiq> no help
<SeicherlBoB> If I install kubuntu on a harddrive, can i move the installation later to another drive (dd ?) or is it harder than i think right now?
<SeicherlBoB> o.c. modifying grup entries and stuff...
<dvheumen> SeicherlBoB, you can, but it's not easy. You'll have to manually modify several configuration files and most likely the kernel image needs to be recreated because of different partitions
<dvheumen> it's mostly the low(est)-level configuration that will complain
<SeicherlBoB> dvheumen: so simply dd'ing and grup editing wont do it?
<ahmedtaufiq> i have multiple os on my pc
<ahmedtaufiq> i just want to change the booting list at startup , can any one help ?
<SeicherlBoB> ahmedtaufiq: you can edit the grup entries
<dvheumen> SeicherlBoB, nope, most likely not
<ahmedtaufiq> how
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<SeicherlBoB> dvheumen: that means i should buy the new drive before installing ;)
<vis> Hi there. :) I've just installed the kde packages to the main ubuntu install - it looks fantastic, I'm very impressed
<vis> I can't seem to get my second monitor working properly though
<vis> is this a common issue?
<SeicherlBoB> ahmedtaufiq: google: grup edit => http://www.google.at/url?q=http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2007/05/ubuntu-how-to-edit-grub-boot-parameters.html&ei=RWnwSr_cB6OOnQP8y5T5Bw&sa=X&oi=spellmeleon_result&resnum=1&ct=result&ved=0CAcQhgIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGVMSP3vs1CF0fxqBYw6sQNKXXXew
<clintc> greetings all, I've booted the kubuntu 9.10 cd and I am presented with a login screen, is this normal (never saw this before), what are the creds?
<vis> my second monitor is a clone or mirror of the first, and when I identify monitors, both are labeled twice with the names of both monitors
<vis> I'm new to kde so I have no idea how to fix this... can anyone help?
<dvheumen> SeicherlBoB, yeah that's probably the best idea. Unless you feel comfortable with fixing a broken system that might not even reach the root filesystem during the boot process
<SeicherlBoB> vis: what graphics card are you using?
<vis> ATI radeon
<ahmedtaufiq> its very difficult,
<ahmedtaufiq> can u explain in simple way
<SeicherlBoB> dvheumen: damn... so no way to wait until xmas ;)
<SeicherlBoB> vis: have you ever heard about xrandr?
<vis> no, I haven't
<SeicherlBoB> vis: then you will, soon ;)
<kubunter> ahmedtaufiq: goto /etc/grub.conf
<dvheumen> SeicherlBoB, well that depends ... how many free time do you have during xmas ... you could devote a few days to fixing your system :D
<dvheumen> *much
<vis> lol, found it. does kde already have this tool?
<ahmedtaufiq> where to go ? on terminal ?
<JonTheNiceGuy> JontheEchidna: I don't suppose you know how to get nm-applet to run when the KDE plasmoid is already running?
<JontheEchidna> JonTheNiceGuy: killall knetworkmanager
<JonTheNiceGuy> perfect, thanks JontheEchidna
<dvheumen> well... no answer to my question it seems ... I'll try later ... bye
<JontheEchidna> us Jons have to help each other out you know ;-)
<kubunter> ahmedtaufiq: goto /boot/grub/grub.cfg in konsole
<ahmedtaufiq> ok then ?
<ahmedtaufiq> i have to set windows , on the top of the list
<kubunter> ahmedtaufiq: see thru the file
<ahmedtaufiq> so that it runs automatically
<kubunter> u will find a windows entry
<SeicherlBoB> vis: hope you find a way. ATI driver is not so easy to handle. You have to keep in mind, that there are 2 drivers usually: the proprietary one by ATI and one open source. both have different capabilities with different devices. you might have to check a couple of compatibility/feature lists
<ahmedtaufiq> yes
<clintc> is there a default login for the kubuntu 9.10 cd?
<ahmedtaufiq> on konsole it said , permission denied
<vis> I have the proprietary driver installed already.. I'm mainly confused because gnome seems to handle dual monitors perfectly
<kubunter> ahmedtaufiq: cut and paste it at 1st pos.
<kubunter> ahmedtaufiq: do sudo su....u noob
<vis> whereas the kde gui for changing those settings seems to be clueless
<SeicherlBoB> vis: yes, sometimes it's not so intuitive. but if you manage these things with xrandr, you're fine.
<SeicherlBoB> vis:  have you installed it?
<vis> no, im googling for a gui interface for it =)
<ahmedtaufiq> hey what u said ??
<kubunter> ahmedtaufiq: enter thru root permissions
<ahmedtaufiq> it will be easier that i uninstall the kubuntu
<clintc> is there a boot option I missed? Does anyone else have to login when booting the 9.10 cd?????
<kubunter> thats ur wish
<ahmedtaufiq> rather than listening ur bad comments
<SeicherlBoB> vis: do you understand german?
<vis> sorry, no
<SeicherlBoB> hmm...
<vis> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=927&num=2 this seems pretty decent
<SeicherlBoB> vis: yes... i like the phoronix site, they are quite good. go for it!
<vis> I can't work out how to stop the second monitor from mirroring the first
<SeicherlBoB> vis: the sooner you start dealing with things on terminal, the better anyway ;) quite often, when you have a gui it does in fact use a backend that was designed for terminal execution. so you will have less troubles when you do it yourself on terminal ;)
<SeicherlBoB> vis: whats your ATI model?
<kexman> can anyone help me fix my networking and get it to work on my laptop ?
<vis> I have no idea how to find that out.. lol
<kexman> im using BCM4311
<kexman> imean that chip
<SeicherlBoB> vis: notebook or desktop?
<vis> notebook
<SeicherlBoB> vis: check the ccc (if installed), maybe you find it there
<vis> what's ccc?
<SeicherlBoB> vis: catalyst control center
<SeicherlBoB> vis: you should see something like this: http://ati.amd.com/images/headers/products/software/CCC-LE-Color.png which tells you the model
<vis> bare with me.. ccc isn't in my kde menu
<vis> yet
<SeicherlBoB> vis: dualscreening worked in gnome?
<vis> yeah
<SeicherlBoB> vis: ok... did you try xrandr --auto ?
<vis> yeah, no change
<SeicherlBoB> vis: did you try the various "--left-of" or "--right-of" parameters?
<SeicherlBoB> vis: like they say at phoronix: "xrandr --output VGA --auto --right-of LVDS" of course you have to use your connector lables
<vis> perfect!
<SeicherlBoB> ;)
<vis> I was a little confused with the man pages
<SeicherlBoB> vis: read the whole article ;) and read the man-page. it will help you a lot. you can do freaky things with xrandr!
<vis> i genuinely think that a good working environment affects concentration span!
<vis> I just need to move my panel now.. lol
<SeicherlBoB> vis: read it twice ;) usually i need even a third time of reading - and read it one by one. start playing around to get a feeling about how the parameters are ment to work.
<stefanjrklb> hello :)
<vis> thankyou SeicherIBoB
<vis> :)
<SeicherlBoB> vis: no problem. time to give something back to the community for me ;)
<stefanjrklb> I have question how I can check If my Ati drivers are working ?? I installed drivers from ATI and now I want to know if they are working
<SeicherlBoB> stefanjrklb: well... you can read this? .. no sorry, that was evil
<vis> stefanjrklb: If you're in gnome, a quick way I know of to try is to activate the "extras" display effects
<vis> it will either make your windows wobble, or fail
<stefanjrklb> i use Kubunttu
<vis> although I've just realised this is a kubuntu channel..lol
<vis> x)
<vis> excuse me.
<stefanjrklb> no prob :)
<stefanjrklb> I am new i things connected with linux :)
<bbigras> is "apt-get purge flashplugin-installer nspluginwrapper" enough to completly remove flash before installing the 64 bit version?
<kexman> why the heck doesnt my wired interface show up in dmesg ?
<kexman> do i need to lead any specific drivers or do something special ????
<SeicherlBoB> stefanjrklb: if you really want to know the performance of your machine, the the phoronix test suite.
<SeicherlBoB> s/the/try
<SeicherlBoB> stefanjrklb: there you get the test suite: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=pts_20_release&num=1
<vis> do you know the command to launch catalyst, SeicherIBOB?
<SeicherlBoB> vis: sorry, i havent been using the AMD drivers since 2 years...
<stefanjrklb> Ok guys :) but my question I think is very simply for you :)
<stefanjrklb> Where I can check that kubuntu is using drivers which I installed recently and now drivers which Kubuntu installed during installation of Kubuntu :)
<SeicherlBoB> stefanjrklb: well, that is another question! sorry for misunderstanding
<chris____> huhu
<SeicherlBoB> stefanjrklb: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2009/04/24/tip-how-to-check-which-video-driver-is-your-x-server-using/
<stefanjrklb> thcx
<vis> amdccle - catalyst control centre ;)
<vis> *amdcccle - catalyst control centre ;)
<SeicherlBoB> vis: that looks good ;)
<rasta-soul> list
<rasta-soul> oilà
<JonTheNiceGuy> JontheEchidna: Any idea how to stop knetworkmanager from starting? I've removed it from $HOME/.kde/share/config/plasma-netbookrc but it then whinged on startup that there was already a network manager running.
<JontheEchidna> JonTheNiceGuy: sudo apt-get uninstal plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<JontheEchidna> uninstall having 2 l's of course ;-)
<JonTheNiceGuy> Hmmm, I was hoping not to have to remove it
<JonTheNiceGuy> Oh well.
<mhz> anyone know where to find nivida geforce 9600M 64 bit driver?
<SeicherlBoB> JonTheNiceGuy: i dont know the newest widget, but i use wicd and i can recommend it
<JonTheNiceGuy> SeicherlBoB: Does wicd support openvpn and 3g USB modems?
<JonTheNiceGuy> If so, I'm there! :)
<SeicherlBoB> JonTheNiceGuy: it supports almost everything, especially for wifi with several different security configurations. you can design your own templates, that are then accessible through the gui. sorry, no USB modems as far as i know, but umtsmon does that for me
<SeicherlBoB> check google for openvpn with wicd, i bet there already is a howto.
<OxDeadC0de> is it a good idea to be using tmpfs for /tmp ? I have plenty of swap and usually about 500mb free ram.. and realize I'll lose everything there when I reboot but some things seem faster (like temporary firefox downloads)
<SeicherlBoB> JonTheNiceGuy: look at this: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/moinmoin/3GUsbModem
<jschall> hey i'm on rc1, do i need to do anything special to get to 9.10?
<JontheEchidna> jschall: just make sure you have the latest updates and you'll have 9.10 final
<jschall> cool
<JonTheNiceGuy> SeicherlBoB: Thanks for that, I'll hold off for now I think, but defo looking at that for the future! :)
<SeicherlBoB> JonTheNiceGuy: and you can define pre- and post-connection scripts, so you could start openvpn "manually" everytime you connect to a specific access point
<SeicherlBoB> JonTheNiceGuy: and if you need a vpn everywhere, you can let the daemon run and it will try to connect anyway as soon as it can
<Toran> Hi! How can I get compositing/desktop effects to work with dual monitors? I am on a thinkpad laptop with intel 945GM graphics.
<SeicherlBoB> Toran: what's the problem? the dual screen or the effects or the performance?
<Toran> Desktop effects works when I have just the default screen enabled. As soon as I have my second monitor hooked up and have dual displays going, it no longer has desktop effects
<Toran> it's like it isn't even trying to do them. It's not slow or anything, just not present
<SeicherlBoB> Toran: ok, sorry, i can't help with that
<SeicherlBoB> Toran: have you booted with both displays? have you tried to re-enable it?
<Toran> is it possible to get working?
<Toran> yes, I've booted with both displays. Re-enabling just instantly causes the message "desktop effects have been disabled..."
<SeicherlBoB> Toran: KDE 4.3 ?
<Toran> actually, the KDE control center is still broken with dual monitors and I can't use it to configure them, I have to issue an xrandr command to enable it
<Toran> 4.3.2
<pepeplu> :(
<pepeplu> is kpackagekit the same as software center/store?
<pepeplu> ...?
<mrguitar1> I'm having problems getting openvpn connection to work in knetworkmanager. Saying, "Failed to connect: 'No VPN Secrets!'" anyone know a work around?
<goodnight> PROJECT TIMELORD is here
<Denis> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ice_> bsr à tous
<Denis> bonsoir
<Denis> und hallo
<pepePlu> guys what the hell, why can't i rearrange the task bar windows?
<mpower_bmw> why no kde 4.3.3 for kubuntu
<busbaby> hey peeps ... anyone on 9.04 know how to get rid of the 9.10 upgrade notification in the taskbar?
<mpower_bmw> why no kde 4.3.3 for kubuntu
<mpower_bmw> ???
<busbaby> mpower_bmw: kubuntu 9.10 has kde 4.3
<|moe|> since 9.10 does not use an xorg.conf - where can i set my horizontal scrolling for my synaptics touchpad?
<Dragnslcr> mpower_bmw- maybe because 4.3.3 was just released by the KDE team today
<busbaby> anyone still on 9.04 know what im talking about?
<Carbamide> Hello! Is it possible to, when I plug in my phone to tether, have kppp automatically open?
<daeman> Je tu někdo z čech?
<Pici> !cx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cx
<Pici> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Dragnslcr> busbaby- when you click the update icon, do you get asked about updating to 9.10?
<tertitten> probably a stubid question, however I'm in ubuntu 9.10 now, if i install kubuntu-desktop package will I then have kubuntu 9.10 ?
<BluesKaj> tertitten, yes
<BluesKaj> you'll have both gnome and kde
<tertitten> BluesKaj: so no need to do a cleen install of kubuntu, just install kubuntu-desktop and that's it ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<avihay> but
<tertitten> BluesKaj: thanks, avihay: but what ?
<BluesKaj> tertitten, but you will still have gnome , so at login you can choose which desktop
<avihay> from my experience, installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu doesn't install a complete KDE oriented desktop environment
<tertitten> OK, I see, then it's probably best to do a clean install, ty guys
<BluesKaj> neither does a clean install , depends on what repos are enabled
<brendan-> what do you suggest then avihay?
<brendan-> do you have a guide?
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<brendan-> what if i wanna keep gnome and just have the option to go w/ kde?
<BluesKaj> brendan-, then you can choose at login
<avihay> no, If you have ubuntu installed, kubuntu-desktop will not give you a 100% kde experience without tweaking
<brendan-> but i won't need to do the removal commands and just follow the kde setup instructions in that case
<BluesKaj> oh brother , here we go again with the blah blah naysayers ...ok have your objections and fun ..I'm gone
<avihay> so I suggest that the next time you reinstall ubuntu, consider installing of kubuntu instead
<avihay> ignore the of
<BluesKaj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<brendan-> i just wanna have the optionb to run both
<brendan-> so removing gnome would defeat that.. but i assume i can just follow the guide to install kde and have the option on which to boot at login
<brendan-> or is that going to screw it up?
<avihay> well I never tryed  "sudo aptitude --with-recommends install kubuntu-desktop"
<avihay> sounds like a better idea
<brendan-> we'll find out
<brendan-> :D
<|moe|> when I start ubuntu i get the message "clocksource tsc unstable", is that critical?
<brendan-> well that completed.. let's see how this goes. brb logging out & back in
<busbaby> is anyone still on kubuntu 9.04?
<dequire> busbaby: i am
<busbaby> are you getting that "upgrade to karmic" notification in the taskbar?
<busbaby> i cant get it to go away ... i dont want to upgrade
<dice1904> hey
<dice1904> sooo i installed this, tried reinstalling OSX, and its saying my HD is not there any more
<dice1904> any ideas?
<kgeek> i m getting a problem  of KTTSD failed . tell me how to resolve this
<busbaby> dequire: ??
<dice1904> no one?
<Dragnslcr> busbaby- when you click the update icon, do you get asked about updating to 9.10?
<busbaby> yes
<Dragnslcr> And are you checking the "Don't ask again" checkbox and clicking "No"?
<busbaby> actually, i don't see that option
<mhz> got it installed, just can't get the wireless working but that's on me
<mhz> i do like the kde environment though
<mhz> t'is sexy
<busbaby> when i double click on the icon in the taskbar, the window pops up ... at the top on the window it says "Distribution upgrade available" "The latest stable release" "Upgrade to karmic 9.10"
<Thundercross> *WB(bowser)WB* - <Bowser> wheee! <Bowser> http://reality.homelinux.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4298 <Bowser> I want to play DDR against a ghost.
<kgeek> busbaby: upgrade  it them y are  u loving to be lagged
<penguin_> hi all )
<busbaby> kgeek: i already tried it on a different box ... i wasnt impressed and i noticed some performance issues
<penguin_> I need help
<penguin_> who can help me ?
<Dragnslcr> busbaby- hm, I tried answering "No", and the update notifier is still there. Dunno offhand how to hide it, other than killing the notifier entirely
<busbaby> penguin_: lol - why dont you ask and we'll try
<busbaby> Dragnslcr: cool .. thanks anyways
<kgeek> penguin_: say  ur problem ....whosoever weill be able to solve will solve
<penguin_> how I can install compiz in kubuntu 9.10 ??
<busbaby> penguin_: its basically already installed
<busbaby> penguin_: goto "system setting" --> "desktop" --> "desktop effects" --> "all effects"
<busbaby> you can play around with everything there
<Dragnslcr> penguin_- KDE 4 does its own compositing, and compiz doesn't always work well with KDE (it was designed for Gnome), so it may not be supported anymore
<penguin_> ok
<bowser> hi all, Kaffeine, VLC, Miro, I get no video whatsoever, sound plays thought
<bowser> any idea? I do have medibuntu packages
<gianpiero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bowser> VLC says it does not support avc1/xvid depending in file
<kgeek> bowser: had u installed VLC n all
<xntech> i love 9.10, this is a sexy OS
<bowser> kgeek: please? my vlc is 1.0.2 goldeneye
<kgeek> bowser: mine is same as well
<kgeek> bowser: mine is working very fine ..
<lakis> i have installed kubuntu karmic .. what should i do so that every time i log to kubuntu the NTFS partition that has the windows installed is mounted automatically ??? please help ..
<kgeek> bowser: had u done #sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/karmic.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<bowser> kgeek: yes, i do have karmic medibuntu repo
<bowser> kgeek: it is that no player displays video at all
<dice1904> my USB thing isnt working :-/
<busbaby> lakis: first try to mount it to some folder in your home dir first
<busbaby> do you know how to do that?
<lakis> no
<busbaby> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/blah
<busbaby> where blah is the partition holding windows
<lakis> busbaby i want to mention
<lakis> that
<Guilo44> hi all !
<Guilo44> I have a problem with files I cna't manage
<dice1904> hi guilo
<bbeck> Anyone have a clue as to when KDE 4.3.3 will become available in the repos?
<lakis> in the previous versions of kubuntu when i opened dolphin manager , in the list on the left it was always appeared there and i was just giving a password if i wanted to access it...
<Guilo44> they have been saved by museeq which filesystem coding was set to ISOCP1250
<Guilo44> so files with accents have ? in there names
<Guilo44> and I can't move/copy/del them
<lakis> so busbaby ??
<busbaby> try using dolphin and navigate to /dev/<whatever>
<lakis> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/windows
<lakis> this is what i gave
<roKB> is no one else getting 'starting KTTSD failed' problem in kubuntu karmic every few minutes ??
<bowser> #ubuntu
<bbeck> roKB: do you have the clock setup to speak the time?
<roKB> lakis: /dev/windows OR /dev/sda2 (something like that) ?
<lakis> i gave sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/windows but it didnt do anything.. it just opened in terminal the help for mount command
<roKB> bbeck: yes
<bbeck> roKB: If you don't have KTTSD installed then that's the error message it will produce.
<aLeSD_> does kubuntu uses pulseaudio ?
<Guest19461> Hello ive ben tryin to figure out if it is possible to install ventrillo on kubuntu?
<reagleBRKLN> KDE news says there's 4.3.3 debs on the kubuntu news page, but i don't see info
<jschall> Guest19461: yes, install the "wine" package, go to appdb.winehq.org and search for ventrilo.
<reagleBRKLN> http://kde.org/info/4.3.3.php
<Guest19461> ok ty
<jschall> Guest19461: for detailed instructions
<n16h7f0x> if after installed apache /var/www was reacreated is there any chance i can recover it's containment? (ext4 filesystem)
<roKB> lakis: type 'sudo parted /dev/sda' for knowing which partition is of windows
<roKB> lakis: when you get (parted) prompt, type 'print'
<jschall> Guest19461: i have to go now but if you go to #winehq, they can help you, as can probably almost anyone here.
<hagabaka> my display is having horizontal narrow flickering bands throughout the screen, more noticiable to the right. they're there both in KDE and the konsole...
<Guest19461> ok ty
<hagabaka> *the console
<lakis> rokb and how do i find out whicch is the partition of windows ?
<lakis> sda or sdb or whatever..
<bbeck> Guest19461: looking at the ventrillo website, it appears that a Linux client is in the works, but not out yet.
<Guest19461> yeah thats what i was lookin at earlier just double checking
<Guest19461> i have another question
<lakis> rokb and how do i find out whicch is the partition of windows ?
<Guest19461> i play guildwars alot and i know that linux can make it run smoother then its is doin right now
<roKB> lakis: what is the output of 'print' command in (parted) prompt
<roKB> lakis: ?
<lakis> GNU Parted 1.8.8.1.159-1e0e
<lakis> Using /dev/sda
<lakis> Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
<lakis> (parted)
<FloodBotK1> lakis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakis> rokb now it is mounted
<lakis> i can see it in dolhpin manager
<lakis> but how can it always be mounted everytime i log to kubuntu?
<roKB> lakis: write a line in /etc/fstab for windows partition
<lakis> ok but how?
<lakis> rokb ?
<roKB> lakis: which partion is windows, /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 or something else ?
<lakis> i dont know rokb..how can i see this ..
<roKB> lakis: sudo parted /dev/sda
<roKB> lakis: print
<lakis> rokb did you see ?
<Luggage> how can I find out what happened if starting kubuntu leads to a black screen, after reset button it boots fine, would like to know the problem, I haven changed any system settings, configs anything like that from yesterday to today, but today it did the boot to black thing twice, and fixed after hitting reset button on the pc.
<Luggage> any log location im missing, system logs app in kdm doesn show anything noteworthy
<Luggage> (kubuntu 9.04)
<roKB_> lakis: sorry, i was disconnected
<bbeck> Luggage: It sounds like a problem with X, so most likely the problem will be logged in the x.org log file.  (If you don't see it there, check the syslog.)
<roKB_> lakis: what u get in output of (parted)print ?
<lakis> rokb i told you
<Luggage> thanks bbeck
<lakis> Partition Table: msdos
<lakis> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags
<lakis>  1      32.3kB  8998MB  8998MB  primary   ext4
<lakis>  2      8998MB  9500MB  502MB   extended
<lakis>  5      8998MB  9500MB  502MB   logical   linux-swap(v1)
<FloodBotK1> lakis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lakis>  3      9500MB  32.0GB  22.5GB  primary   ntfs            boot
<lakis> rokb : so ??
<Guilo> how can I manage files with unrecognized symbols in their name ?
<Guilo> dolphin says they don't exist
<busbaby> Guilo: use konsole ... and what are you trying to do with them? remove, move.... ?
<Guilo> I would like to rename them so they would be usable
<Guilo> but I can neither rename nor copy nor delete them even with konsole
<Guilo> how could i select all files in a folder and rename thmen in a straiht to files without these special charcaters
<busbaby> you should be able to see them right? (ie: ls -l)
<Guilo> yes they are visible
<Guilo> but I can't do anything with them
<busbaby> ok, paste one in here ... i want to see what chars you talking about
<Guilo> example :
<Guilo> mv "Strollad - La F�te Du Slip - 01 - La F�te Du Slip.mp3" 01.mp3
<Guilo> mv: ne peut évaluer `Strollad - La F�te Du Slip - 01 - La F�te Du Slip.mp3': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<busbaby> try: cat badfilename.mp3 > goodfilename.mp3
<Guilo> cat: Strollad - La F�te Du Slip - 01 - La F�te Du Slip.mp3: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<Guilo> (no file or folder of this type i guess)
<Thundercross> *WB(bowser)WB* - <Bowser> wheee! <Bowser> http://reality.homelinux.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=4298 <Bowser> I want to play DDR against a ghost.
<busbaby> what is that? german? i dont understand the last part
<Guilo> it's french and may mean no file or folder of this type i guess
<busbaby> did you try double quotes around the bad-file-name?
<Luggage> lol bbeck the only errors i found in the black screen boot are in the succesful boot afterwards too hmmm mystery still then :)
<Guilo> yes I have just tried and it's the same problem
<busbaby> hmmm
<Guilo> for info these files have been created by museeq which was set to : filesystem encoding IS0-CP1250
<busbaby> have you tried single quotes?
<Guilo> same
<busbaby> i just tried it ... it works for me
<Guilo> something more : if I do ls -l I can see  Strollad - Yec Hed Mat - 11 - Un P'tit D?tail.mp3 with the ? in a little square
<Guilo> but if i do mv * i've got Strollad - Yec Hed Mat - 11 - Un P\'tit D\351tail.mp3 and an error next
<Guilo> so it seems the ? has been replaced by 351
<mhz> you guys recommend a good site for kde themes?
<mhz> this default one is yucky
<andrewmin> When I turn on my computer, KDE won't connect automatically to my wireless network (WPA2 encrypted). It connects fine in Ubuntu and Xubuntu, but in Kubuntu, I have to delete the connection and manually add it agian
<andrewmin> I've updated all my packages, too
<mhz> did you enable it to connect automatically?
<andrewmin> mhz: yup
<andrewmin> mhz: and then i turned it off and rebooted
<andrewmin> sameerror
<BluesKaj> mhz, kde-looks
<Guilo> is it possible to set konsole to work in something else than utf 8 ?
<Luggage-AFK> andrewmin: add the details to /etc/network/interfaces manually? solved it for me to auto connect and also to connect to hidden essid
<Luggage-AFK> but its a different pc then here so I cant check how exactly i put it up again
<andrewmin> Luggae-AFK: How exactly would you add?
<Luggage-AFK> edit the /etc/network/interface with kate or similar after stopping networking
<andrewmin> Luggage-AFK: Right, but what interface would you add? wlan?
<Luggage-AFK> then start networking, should work on boot then, it does for my mothers pc, but im at my home now or i'd check for you
<Luggage-AFK> ifconfig -a
<Luggage-AFK> add the appropriate one for your wireless, in my momś pc itś wlan0 tht needed to be added
<andrewmin> Luggae-AFK: Thanks
<andrewmin> just add the wlan0 line?
<Luggage-AFK> if you are back tomorrow I can promise to check and write down how I did it there
<Guilo> using windows-1250 encoding in konsole helped me to delete my files but not to rename them
<Luggage-AFK> its something like:
<Luggage-AFK> auto wlan0
<Guilo> thanks for your help busbaby
<Luggage-AFK> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Luggage-AFK> then the details like wireless_essid myrouter
<jamo> if got a question. I want to install a ati graphic driver in kubuntu sry for the question but i've this system new
<jamo> installed
<jamo> can anybody help me
<Luggage-AFK> wireless_key blablaba etc.. There shoudl be a forum post on ubuntuforums, thats where I found the help to get the wlan at my momś running automatically on boot and with a hidden ssid
<Luggage-AFK> if you are back tomorrow I can paste you how its set up and working over at moms
<cuznt> i need some hard drive format help please. I wish to partition my 320 g sata instead of the 500 g it wants to in ubiquity
<Luggage-AFK> otherwise good luck, and im sure thereś a useful opost in the forums that helped me :)
<markus__> hy everybody
<markus__> I use kopete and skype at the same time. kopete displays all messages that skype receives. problem is skype does the same. is there a way to stop that?
<markus__> and I would like to get rid of the skype icon as the kopete one is enough.
<cuznt> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Ded1cated> after installing kubuntu-desktop and after a graphical login i get kicked back to the login screen (graphical) bevore the first item of the "loadbar" appears
<Luggage-AFK> that happened to me with a bad display driver coniguration
<Luggage-AFK> but dont know how to help you out :(
<Ded1cated> my xorg is pretty empty, and should be default
<Luggage-AFK> found more or less 3 causes when I was trying to trouble shoot when it happened here
<Luggage-AFK> trying to remember the other causes, for me it was the display driver, it was the thing last attempted by me on my first linux install lol, i botched and on next boot had the login loop
<nomopofomo> i just created a new ext4 partition with the kde partition manager. how do i start using it?
<BluesKaj> nomopofomo, install an OS on it
<Luggage> lol
<Luggage> was afraid of offending wanted to reply put files on it, or ask to define starting to use it :)
<nomopofomo> i mean i can't access it in my file manager, so i'm guessing i have to mount it
<nomopofomo> maybe i have to restart?
<dragan_> kako se ovo koristi
<Mamarok> dragan_: English, please
<Luggage> dragan check /dev/ folder for device name
<Luggage> or use lshw or such
<Luggage> then E.g. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 I think
<dragan_> serbian, please
<Luggage> in konsole
<chronos> hello
<chronos> :)
<Luggage> hi chronos
<chronos> I have a kubuntu install cd, 9.10
<chronos> and a ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop package, 9.04
<BluesKaj> nomopofomo, do a google search for mounting partitions and adding them to fstab
<chronos> I can make upgrade using files of cdrom from my desktop install?
<chronos> or only using internet or a new install with cdrom
<dparker> I just authorized a system update for my 9.10 install and got a message that an unauthenticated package had been installed - any idea what that might be?  I wasn't asked any questions, and I don't see anything in any logs indicating what it was.
<cuznt> there does not seem to be a PartitionManager
<BluesKaj> nomopofomo, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/mounting.html
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<chronos> dparker, I think that it means that third party packages (packages than not official packages) won't be upgraded
<cuznt> im on a love cd
<paul___> hi2all)
<cuznt> live rather
<dparker> chronos - that wasn't the wording though - it was "was installed"
<Dragnslcr> cuznt- if partitionmanager isn't on the CD, use gparted instead
<chronos> ahn guys, no way of use files of livecd to update from installed distro?
<cuznt> gparted qtparted is not installed
 * cuznt brings up the run command and types it all in each of its own of course
<Dragnslcr> cuznt- did you try actually installing the packages?
<properz> hi , i changed resultion but my bar still not in all screen
<cuznt> i am on a live cd. trying to manually partition my 320g sata
<Dragnslcr> The LiveCD doesn't install every package on the disc in the live environment
<nomopofomo> how do i get the uuid of a partition?
<cuznt> by default for some reason it thinks my 500 g is the master
<Dragnslcr> Probably because the 500 GB disk is connected to SATA1
<cuznt> its not sata
<Dragnslcr> In that case, PATA disks come before SATA disks
<cuznt> !
<BluesKaj> nomopofomo, /dev/sdax is usually enough to id a partition
<Dragnslcr> I guess that would be up to your BIOS
<cuznt> hrmmmm
<cuznt> i will return!
<cuznt> thanks
<Dragnslcr> cuznt- so did you actually try installing the partitionmanager package?
<Dragnslcr> Oy
<ncfi1013> what is another name for aptitude, if there is one, because i have it running and i want to turn it off and i cant find it in system activity.
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, you can lead a horse to water........ we seem to be getting a lot of doubters or non - listeners in here
<properz> how i enable effects ? i cant its tell me congiuare X server something
<hagabaka> properz: do you use an ATI card?
<properz> i have NVIDIA card
<properz> 9500GT
<hagabaka> oh
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- apt-get, synaptic, and kpackagekit are the first ones that come to mind that might have the APT database locked
<properz> oh is good or bad ?
<hagabaka> well I don't know what to do with nvidia
<Dragnslcr> properz- you might need to install the restricted drivers
<properz> dragnlscr : i have the driver i just dont know how to install it
<hagabaka> I use an ATI card, desktop effects worked in jaunty but not in karmic, I had to set up "kernel mode setting" to get it to work
<Dragnslcr> There should be an icon in the system tray for restricted drivers
<|moe|_> hagabaka: where did you set that up?
<properz> Dranglscr : there is README in nvidia how ot install or something ?
<Dragnslcr> properz- you shouldn't need to look at any README files
<Dragnslcr> properz- Kubuntu handles it all through a graphical interface
<ncfi1013> what would i look for in system activity to turn it off?
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- if none of those programs are running, the database lock might have gotten stuck
<Dragnslcr> !aptfix | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hagabaka> |moe|_:  I needed to add the x-edgers ppa, and then add a file containing "options radeon modeset=1" in /etc/modprobe.d. desktop effects work now, but X server has crashed a few times
<|moe|_> hagabaka: thank you!
<hagabaka> np
<properz> so how i can use effects ? /=
<BluesKaj> properz,, system settings/desktop/desktopeffects - enable
<dpl8tex> hay all
<properz> BlueKaj : its enabled but it tell me i need to congiuare something X Server
<hagabaka> properz: what's the exact error? does it say "Failed to activate desktop effects..." or something else?
<properz> one sec i tell you
<properz> the following effects could not be activated : .......
<properz> in the first time i try its tell me configuare something
<hagabaka> disable it and enable again, and see if you get that message
<tech404> I'd like to find a balance between encryption and performance. I will be the only user of the system. Would anyone have an opinion about encrypting /var and /home with preboot luks, swap encrypted with a random, as well as putting /tmp on tmpfs? Would data in /home be safe?
<properz> please check your X - server
<hosified> yep, it's official...kde better then gnome in my opinion....;)
<properz> how i enable effects ? i get error ( configuare X server)
<nomopofomo> ok so i've got the new partition in fstab now but i can't use it because of permissions, i think... how do i properly set up the disk as a regular user disk and not for admin only?
<hosified> I only switched to ubuntu as my fulltime desktop about 7 months ago...today, I'm proudly on kubuntu...;D
<nomopofomo> yeah just double checked, root can create folders but i can't on my regular account
<ncfi1013> dragnslcr: i did as you and ubottu suggested. would the two of you explain to me what i just did?
<nomopofomo> do i want to use chown?
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- did it work?
<hosified> nomopofomo: I remember when I wanted to automount my disks I had the same issue...what I did you resolve it was setup a subfolder on my disk called files and then modified the permissions to allow me to write to that folder.
<ncfi1013> dragnslcr kpackagekit opens but not adept
<nomopofomo> hosified: i think i just want to change the owner of the folder that the disk is mounted to
<hosified> nomopofomo:  yeah, you can do that as well.  The folder should have a placeholder created under /media
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013-  I think KPackageKit doesn't try to lock the APT database until it actually installs or modifies packages, while Adept tries to lock the database when it first starts
<hosified> try to use chmod 777 on the folder (ie. chmod 777 /media/sda1)
<properz> how i enable effects ? i get error ( configuare X server)
<hosified> or change the ownership via the chown command
<ncfi1013> im getting read only mode in adept
<nomopofomo> hosified: yeah i just did :P
<hosified> did it work?
<ncfi1013> that usually means another pkg mgr is open
<nomopofomo> yeah there was no placeholder in media though, it's an ext4 partition that i pointed to a folder in my home director
<ncfi1013> is there something running in the background?
<properz> how i login as root ? in terminal
<properz> what command i need
<hosified> oh, ok.  Same principle tough....glad you got it figued out...
<nomopofomo> thx!
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- KPackageKit, Adept, aptitude, etc. are all just frontends for APT. To make sure that multiple APT programs don't interfere with each other (which could cause major problems), an APT program gets a lock on the database to prevent other programs from accessing the database at the same time
<ncfi1013> how do i find out?
<hosified> properz: sudo su
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- I don't know if there's a way to see which program locked the APT database. You may just have to look through the process list for any programs
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work)
<hosified> properz: what kind of vid card do you have?
<ncfi1013> that part i know. i just dont know specifically what to look for
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- kpackagekit, apt-get, adept, aptitude, synaptic
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- those would be my first guesses
<ncfi1013> oh
<rerushg> proper: how about...... System>Hardware Drivers.......?
<ncfi1013> dragnslcr: kpackagekitsmarticon maybe?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, maybe
<Riddell> ** Getting KDE 4 ready for LTS talk in #ubuntu-classroom in 10 minutes
<Dragnslcr> One thing you could try is opening Konsole and doing "sudo more /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Dragnslcr> I don't know if the lock file will have any information in it, but it's worth a shot
<ncfi1013> dragnslcr: nope nothing
<rerushg> ncfi1013: reboot maybe?
<properz> sorry i didnt wat here
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work) i have nvidia 9500gt
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I was about to say, at this point it might be easiest to logout and log back in, and if that doesn't fix the problem, reboot
<ncfi1013> in system activity what does renice process mean?
<Dragnslcr> Did you run that command that ubottu gave you?
<rerushg> properz: should be automatic.... try menu: System > Hardware Drivers
<ncfi1013> yes
<Dragnslcr> "nice" is the Unix term for priority
<Dragnslcr> And you still get an error about the database being locked?
<ncfi1013> yes
<properz> refuseg : i  tired its not automatic
<rerushg> properz: card does not show up in list?
<properz> rareug : no
<BluesKaj> properz, you have to make sure your graphics card driver is correctly installed, xorg isn't necessary to run kubuntu now. Your graphics driver should be the nvidia-glx-185 driver, look in kpackagekit or your package manager for the installed driver
<Dragnslcr> ncfi1013- I don't know what else to suggest, other than logout, and if that doesn't work, do a full reboot
<hosified> does anyone know why amarok doesn't download lyrics?
<ncfi1013> i killed kpackagekitsmarticon and adept is still read only. thank you for your help. i know more now than 20 minutes ago
<properz> bluekaj : i have glx-190 driver
<hosified> doesn't seem to work on a fresh install
<stefanjrklb> Hello Guys :) I have a question for experience linux users :)
<hackfrost> hi
<stefanjrklb> What should i read to get to know kubuntu/ubuntu better :)
<stefanjrklb> I am new in this staff :)
<ncfi1013> kubuntu.org
<properz> how i configuare my X Server ? ( i want get my graphic card work) i have nvidia 9500gt
<hosified> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<brendan-> anyone able to recommend a visio substitute for *nix?
<hackfrost> you can also type man "your command" in the Konsole
<hackfrost> for example "man apt-get"
<hosified> properz: is there not a little green icon that looks like a pci card in your taskbar, bottom right hand side?
<|moe|_> sun tells me that my version is sun java15 but update 17 is most actual, where do i get this update for karmic?
<hosified> you need to enable the restricted nvidia drivers.
<kristian1> torchlight, by the makers of diablo 2. make yourself heard: http://forums.runicgames.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=901
<hosified> otherwise, you can enable it through the applications -> system -> hardware drivers option in the "K" menus....
<ncfi1013>  would the nvidia graphics driver version 185 be compatible with my nvidia geforce 9400 evga and not cause problems with my gui?
<hosified> yes, they should work fine...they work great for my 8600 GT.
<hosified> .....so far, so good anyways...;)
<hosified> but you never can be 100% sure...
<hosified> until you try.
<properz> my effects still dont work ! its tell me configuare X Server !!
<hosified> properz: you have to reboot after you install/enable the nvidia drivers.
<Shura> Hi, I don't have the "crypto" menu in Konqueror configuration, is it normal ?
<properz> hosifiled : i rebooted
<hackfrost> how can I make my eeepc boot faster ?
<properz> hosifiled : i using virtualbox
<hosified> effects won't work in a virtual machine.
<properz> hostifiled : yes they are i used in the past
<properz> just tell me how to configuare X server .
<RussellAlan> ubuntuI started my Kubuntu box and i get Mount of filesystem failed | s msintenance shel will now be started.
<properz> how to configuare X SERVER !!! GODDD DAMMT
<ncfi1013> hosified see i had problems with my old onboard and i had to redo my whole system by logging into dos - i call it dos cuz im not sure what its called now
<hosified> properz:  hold on....i'm looking for the config file....
<ncfi1013> i am just worried/paranoid the same will happen again and i dont know very well how to fix it if im not looking at a gui
<properz> hosifled : ok
<danielix> hi there!
<hosified> try editiing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hosified> that contains the default display settings for your x-server display.
<hosified> for options in that file, you'll have to google...
<danielix> great distro Kubuntu had become with 9.10 !! thnx to all
<danielix> alldow I have one issue with the 5.1 sound configuration
<danielix> I will state my doubt here if alowed
<hosified> properz: also, if your inside a virtual machine....ie virtualbox...you need to install the virtualbox guest additions
<properz> hosifiled : i installed
<hosified> k, just checking
<properz> i need configuare x server
<hosified> did you enable 3d acceleration on the virtual machine and grant enough video memory?
<properz> oh one sec
<hosified> well, xorg.conf should be the file for that...search google for the specific options that you can set.
<danielix> Is there a way to configure more than just one master channel? so when I will try to pull up the volumen from the kmix then all the sliders selected will move toghether
<properz> hosifiled : right now i do
<hosified> so right now you have the 3d enabled, atleast 32mb of video memory and the guest additions installed....
<hosified> and you've rebooted.
<properz> hosifiled : what the hell when i rebotted my computer
<properz> i got virutal terminal
<hosified> ??
<properz> i cant use my computer
<hosified> I believe left ctrl + alt + F7 will force graphical mode.
<TheWoozle> Is it possible to run dpkg on a filesystem other than the one you booted from (e.g. on the hard drive, when you boot from a liveCD)?
<properz> when i reboot him its join me to place with commands
<hosified> does it say tty1?
<properz> hosfiled : YES !
<hosified> hmmm.....
<hosified> press left ctrl + alt + f7
<properz> i presse
<hosified> make sure you have captured the mouse in the virtual machine...
<hosified> hmmm....
<properz> its stuck when i preesed
<hosified> jeeze, I have no idea what you got done now....
<hosified> you don't have the cd still mounted do you?
<properz> no
<properz> its because the command
<hosified> did you modify xorg.conf in any way?
<properz> hm
<hosified> restore the original.
<hosified> if you made a backup...;)
<properz> i remember i write
<properz> nvidia-xconfig
<properz> or something
<hosified> see, you can't use nvidia-settings inside a virtual machine.  The virtual machine doesn't have direct write capabilities to the video card.
<hosified> it uses emulated drivers...
<hosified> what is your host operating system?
<properz> i told you i remember before like 3 months i got virtualbox+kubuntu + graphic card work
<properz> windows 7
<hosified> did you just upgrade to windows 7?
<hosified> say in the past month or so?
<TheWoozle> I need to either run dpkg on the hard drive from a liveCD, or else I need to figure out how to remount the root system as writeable (for some reason it is getting mounted read-only).
<hosified> the graphics should work using the guest additions drivers...but I don't expect you to get your affects working...i've never seen it working in virtualbox....
<hosified> i've only heard recently that Vmware Workstation 7 has full 3d acceleration and graphics capabilities...
<hosified> especially on Windows 7.
<properz> ok you know what
<properz> i install now my kubuntu
<hosified> kubuntu runs great as a host...;)
<hosified> ditch the windows....take the challenge...:D
<properz> i have one question before
<properz> there is any way to write fixmbr / fixboot without use windows disc ?
<hosified> just so you know, I run WIndows 7 inside a virtualbox VM on my kubuntu host, it doesn't give me 3d graphics and effects....
<properz> there is any way to write fixmbr / fixboot without use windows disc ?
<hosified> fixmbr / fixboot?  sorry, never heard of it...
<properz> ok thanks
<hosified> the only time I ever repaired a windows boot record was with the fdisk command
<hosified> on a bootable floppy...
<properz> i know when i install kubuntu
<properz> i didnt get the windows in grub
<properz> and then i need fix it with a disc
<hosified> no, you can modify the grub configuration to show the windows installation...i'm assuming you are setting up a dual boot installation.
<hosified> google dual boot ubuntu windows grup
<hosified> correction: google dual boot ubuntu windows grub
<properz> hosfield : after  i install kubuntu
<properz> i need to download something
<properz> to get graphic card work ?
<hosified> if you install kubuntu on your host, you should then get the green card icon in the bottom right of your task bar to enable the restricted nvidia drivers...which will in turn state that you need to reboot and then the effects will work.
<hosified> nvidia right?
<properz> yes nvidia
<properz> so i need press the green card icon in the task bar ?
<hosified> ok, that's what should happen...I just installed kubuntu today...I was running ubuntu for the past 7 months.  If the green icon doesn't appear in the taskbar/system tray...you can find it under Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers from the "K" menus....
<properz> ok thanks , last question , how much size i need to do in swap area ?
<hosified> in there, you'll need to select the driver version and click enable....
<hosified> I usually let it automatically choose.....personally I don't use any swap cause I have 4GB of ram and I carefully monitor my memory allocation.
<hosified> However, a good size would be 512 - 1024....
<properz> i have 4gb ram too
<hosified> if your disk is swapping out anymore then that, your system performance will be severly impacted...in my opinion, swap is bad - but an evil necessity....
<properz> so i dont need swap areA?
<properz> area*
<hosified> you don't need it...but if you get a program that is out of control and has a memory leak, your system may crash or become unresponsive....512 or 1024 would be safe.
<hosified> no more then that, it's a waste of space.
<properz> ok
<properz> you will be here more half hour ?
<hosified> swap is for swapping information from memory to disk to free memory for other programs...meaning you would have to use all your memory up somehow before swap starts getting utilized...
<hosified> maybe...
<properz> ba bye
<hosified> do we get paid for this??? lol
<hackfrost> bye all
<equaeghe> isn't swap also used to store images when suspending to disk?
<hosified> equaeghe:  I didn't think that was written to swap...but it might be....I though that was stored in a hibernation file...I know in windows it's not part of the page file (ie swap).
<hosified> but you could very well be right....
<BluesKaj> swap file used to be normally 1.5 times ram , maybe it's different now
<hosified> Swap space is the area on a hard disk which temporarily holds memory pages that are inactive. Swap space is used when physical memory, or RAM, is full. If the system happens to need more memory resources or space and the physical memory is currently full, inactive pages are then moved to the swap space. Note that the access time for swap is slower therefore do not consider it to be a complete replacement for the
<hosified>  physical memory. Swap space can be a dedicated swap partition (recommended), a swap file, or a combination of swap partitions and swap files.
<hosified> that's from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<hosified> AND!!!
<hosified> Hibernation (suspend-to-disk) The hibernation feature (suspend-to-disk) writes out the contents of RAM to the swap partition before turning off the machine. Therefore, your swap partition should be at least as big as your RAM size. The hibernation implementation currently used in Ubuntu, swsusp, needs a swap or suspend partition. It cannot use a swap file on an active file system.
<jazzy_d> Heya everyone
<hosified> congrats equaeghe, you got that one right.  All the purposes of swap are listed on that link above...
<jazzy_d> Im on 9.10 and I have a sound problem when Im playing 24bit 96khz flacs in Amarok
<jazzy_d> it produces noise
<equaeghe> hosified: yeah, it bit me before, I had 1GB swap and 2GB ram...
<jazzy_d> vlc plays them but seems resampled
<BluesKaj> amarok plays flac ?
<jazzy_d> to 44.1
<jazzy_d> yep
<BluesKaj> 96khz is rather audiophilic for a pc :)
<hosified> nice....properz is going to be pissed when he finds that out...:)
<hosified> "welcome to linux"...:D
<hosified> my bad...
<jazzy_d> so any fix for my case?
<BluesKaj> hosified, I told prosperz to make sure he had the right driver installed , but just ignored advice and repeated his problem...he's not a reader , too busy asking for help
<hosified> I don't feel so bad then....
<hosified> ;)
<jazzy_d> Im using audigy se by the way
<hosified> half the battle is learning how to google....
<hosified> :S
<hosified> :/
<hosified> maybe he should start with that...
<jazzy_d> Im googleing but no result
<hosified> oh, sorry jazzy_d, I was refferring to another person/problem....
<jazzy_d> ok
<BluesKaj> jazzy_d, check the internet for a more audiophile friendly app then amarok, there is one , but I can't recall it's name
<hosified> I dunno if exaile supported flac or not....I find it to be a decent audio player...but it was more for gnome then kde.
<jazzy_d> I have errors with audacious 2.1
<jazzy_d> its oss
<jazzy_d> Im on alsa
<hosified> hmmm....jazzy_d: this may not be the best advise but....have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jazzy_d> yep
<jazzy_d> nothing happend
<hosified> hmmm, ok...
<jazzy_d> the guys at #linux on efnet told me that, then they told me to configure alsa for 24/96
<jazzy_d> because on default its 16/44.1
<jazzy_d> but I cant find on google how to do that
<hosified> jazzy_d:  going to have to pass on that question, i'm still tinkering with the audio on my installation.  However, I thought that the default sound system in kubuntu was pulseaudio.  Anyone verify that?
<hosified> jazzy_d...I also remember in ubuntu that there was an alsa mixer program and config program that I installed that allowed me to configure those options...
<BluesKaj> jazzy_d, Aqualung audio player
<hosified> lemme see if they are availble for kubuntu in the package manager.
<ericG> I just switched to Konversation as my IRC client instead of Quassel. I like the layout better, but I can't find where to hide joins, parts, nick changes, etc. Can anyone point me in the correct direction?
<jazzy_d> the only one Im seeing is kmix
<Shura> Hi, how can I import a personal certificate in Konqueror ?
<jazzy_d> perhaprs alsamixer is terminal thing
<BluesKaj> ericG, on konverstion, click the sttings tab/configure /
<kubuntuser> jazzy_d: alsamixer is a terminal thing
<jazzy_d> ok
<BluesKaj> ericG, configure konversation/chat window
<todd_> ericg under behavior/chat window/2nd box is hide joins,parts
<jazzy_d> Im running alsamixer now but it only shows how to adjust volume
<hosified> sudo apt-get install padevchooser
<hosified> that might do the trick jazzy_d
<ericG> thanks BluesKaj todd_ found it :)
<jazzy_d> I had read that amarok plays them fine btw, but I dunno whats the deal
<jazzy_d> ok hosfield
<hosified> hold on, that installs a lot of gnome crap...
<hosified> lets see if we can find a better way to modify the pulse audio config then that....
<BluesKaj> VLC is still my fav audioplayer , it has a lot of configurable options
<jazzy_d> vlc downsamples them to 44.1
<jazzy_d> hosified I already runned it
<hosified> ok....I don't think it will cause you any problems.  I'm just going through my installation and I don't see pulseaudio as being installed.  Maybe that's the answer to your problem, install pulse audio.
<jazzy_d> and with sudo apt-get install padevchooser Im installing it?
<BluesKaj> hosified, pa doesn't run well with pci audio cards, it just creates an uneeded layer
<hosified> yeah, seems like some others are having the same issue with audigy cards.  Read this..
<hosified> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306142
<hosified> sorry, no answers yet jazzy_d
<jazzy_d> ok
<hosified> i'ver got some flac files here, let me see if I can get them to work...
<brendan-> anyone know if its possible to configure the windows start button for the KDE menu?
<brendan-> or gnome for that
<BluesKaj> i have a cmedia pci card , and pa is choppy and distorted on it , so I purged it , now my sound is as good as my pc soundcard ca muster
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<brendan-> what i wanna do is map the windows button on my laptop keyboard to display the menu
<BluesKaj> brendan-, are you trying to hide kubuntu ?
<brendan-> no
<brendan-> i'm trying to display the menu when i press the windows key on the keyboard
<jazzy_d> hosified, the cards listed are audigy 2 z something
<jazzy_d> and I have audigy se
<jazzy_d> or that doesn't makes chage?
<BluesKaj> brendan-, check the keyboard shortcuts in system settings
<brendan-> k
<hosified> dunno, still looking...
<jazzy_d> someone posted that the fix is by adding him in audio group
<nomopofomo> how do i select a single file instead of opening it?
<bbeck> nomopofomo: when hovering a plus sign should appear, press that.
<nomopofomo> bbeck: does that include the folder view widget?
<bbeck> nomopofomo: I don't think so, you may just have to rubberband the file.
<nomopofomo> bbeck: fyi ctrl seems to work :P
<jazzy_d> hosified, downloading done
<jazzy_d> *and installing
<amik> is there a way to upgrade to karmic straight from an iso (alternate, I assume)?
<nomopofomo> hey, i'm trying to figure out what file is stopping amarok's collection scanner.. i'm running amarok --debug but it's not telling me anything useful  like which file it's processing... anybody have any useful info?
<jazzy_d> hosified ?
<hosified> yeah, i'm hear man...working on the same stuff...my audio is all fooked as well...
<jazzy_d> ok
<hosified> I think i'm going to install pulse audio and see how that works...I just don't seem to be able to get this to work based on the default kubuntu installation...
<jazzy_d> ok
<kexman> i have broadcom wired / wireless network adapters
<jazzy_d> tell me the result
<kexman> none of them show up after upgrade to 9.10
<BluesKaj> amik, latest version should if you run it from the commandline, sudo do-release-update, but make sure you just use the cdrom as the repos, comment all other debs in sources.list
<kexman> what should i do ?
<kexman> update kernel ?
<kexman> do i need to load any driver ?
<jazzy_d> hosified I have to reboot the pc, coming after 5 mins
<amik> thanks BluesKaj, is do-release-update the same as update-manager?
<BluesKaj> yes, it's a server command
<roby> ciao :-)
<kexman> coool ive been trying to get some solution from web nothing like this .... cant find no solution here neither
<amik> BluesKaj: by server command u mean command line?
<roby> hi does anybody know how to add icons in the main menu of new kubuntu netbook?
<amik> roby: u can ask in #kubuntu-netbook
<BluesKaj> amik, the devs use that command on the repos servers
<roby> oh I should know ;-)
<roby> thanks I'll try!
<kexman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8233103 not even turning off acpi didnt helped ....
<roby> bye!
<sobi> hi, today has released kde 4.3.3, but not still in repo, anybody knows, when it will be install-able ? using kubuntu 9.10
<xtyper> how i upgrade my kde ?
<sobi> have the same questions :)
<roby> hey guys another more general question....
<sobi> how to upgrade my kubuntu 9.10 to actual kde 4.3.3
<jazzy_d> hosified any result?
<roby> can you give some hints for an application like cheese in kubuntu?
<dparker> eek - what's happened to kommander?  is it supported in 9.10?
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<KingKaiser> hey
<Deihmos> i can't get firefox to look as good as ie 8 in windows 7. in windows everything looks clear and crisp but with ubuntu it looks old and washed out
<Deihmos> is there something i need to do
<Deihmos> i think maybe in windows they use clear type
<BluesKaj> Deihmos, make sure you are using the same resolution as windows and dpi
<Deihmos> usin gsame resolution
<kaddi> hi, I can't change the brightness on my laptop screen, this has been so since I upgraded to karmic. Today I noticed the following line in dmesg:   12.046297] acer-wmi: Brightness must be controlled by generic video driver   And thought it might point to the problem.... Anyone know anything about regaining brightness settings?
<kexman> sudo modprobe -r b44 ssb ndiswrapper
<kexman> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kexman> sudo modprobe b44
<kexman> fix to broadcom net problem in 9.10
<xtyper> when i restart my computer in kubuntu my screen black and didnt restart , and i need to press in button to restart my computer
<xtyper> agter upgrade kde the language stay?
<jazzy_d> hosified ?
<jazzy_d> hosified_ ?
<hosified_> yep...
<jazzy_d> an result?
<jazzy_d> *any
<hosified_> i've installed pulse audio, I can only get 2 channel audio...:S
<hosified_> so no further ahead as of yet....
<hosified_> haven't even tried the flac files
<jazzy_d> ok
<carmelita> How can I add spell ckeck to kontact(kmail) under kubuntu 9.10 what do I need to install? I need it for spanish
<jazzy_d> I need 2ch
<carmelita> Please, can someone help me?
<jazzy_d> but how to configure it for 24/96
<jazzy_d> cuz Im still getting noise
<hosified_> if I knew, i'd tell you....still digging...
<The_Journey> how can I turn off 3d acceleration? It's causing my system to freeze
<busbaby> anyone on kubuntu 9.04 still?
<genii-around> busbaby: Quite a few, including myself
<amik> me too
<kexman> shame on kubuntu i say :)
<genii-around> Shame on kexman, I say! ;)
<kexman> i always tought about this distro as a plug in and play distro :D
<busbaby> do you guys have the update notifier telling you about 9.10, even though you told it "don't ask again"
<amik> busbaby: I have the icon, but don't remember any 'dont ask again' being asked
<busbaby> so i guess you cant get rid of it either then eh
<kexman> busbaby: i didnt say dont ask again still was getting it :)
<busbaby> ?
<kexman> upgraded
<kexman> now no net for me :) hahah
<kexman> i managed to update it with update-manager
#kubuntu 2009-11-04
<busbaby> kexman: are you saying you actually upgraded to 9.10?
<amik> it's good to have it, in case I forget to upgrade!
<kexman> YESS
<kexman> and it got worse :)))
<busbaby> ive tried 9.10 ... am back on 9.04 and wont be upgrading for awhile
<kexman> busbaby: is bad to the bones :P haha
<kexman> bad work kubunu ... wouldnt call this a major step ... just perhaps backwards :)
<nicklas_> im at 9.10 and happy :-)
<kexman> i am not
<nicklas_> whats wrong with it?
<yoga> I have 9.10 beta, I think.  Now 9.10 had been released, how do I upgrade to it?
<amik> busbaby: I'll be waiting a bit longer too... not sure why, getting mixed vibes
<busbaby> nicklas_: type top ... what's plamsa-desktop cpu %?
<busbaby> anyways ... i wonder if there's a bug open for the updater icon issue
<busbaby> i couldnt find anything
<nicklas_> busbaby: 0
<BluesKaj> yoga, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<nicklas_> busbaby: now 1
<nicklas_> not high
<busbaby> when i installed 9.10 that was running at around 50% non stop ... just one of many stupid things i found
<The_Journey> how can I turn off 3d acceleration? It's causing my system to freeze. Anyone help me?
<amik> The_Journey: u mean desktop effects? can u get to system settings?
<The_Journey> yea
<The_Journey> amik, my system just starts freezing randomly, only the mouse work
<nicklas_> my cpu is now at, cpu 0 0-10 % and cpu 0-10 %
<nicklas_> so its all good
<busbaby> The_Journey: System Setting --> Desktop --> Desktop Effects  uncheck "Enable desktop effects"
<amik> The_Journey: look under desktop, effects, there's a top checkbox for enable/disable of effects
<The_Journey> amik, it's already unchecked
<The_Journey> but my system freezes randomly, could it be something else?
<kexman> busbaby: do you know what should i do to increase 2d/3d performance for a built in intel 945gm card ?
<busbaby> nicklas_: try this ... let the screensaver come on ... then move your mouse to turn it off, and then close *all* windows on desktop
<busbaby> that's made plasma-desktop core for me
<amik> The_Journey: it could be all sorts of things.... total freeze? completely dead? could also be bad memory, or other hardware, dunno
<amik> The_Journey: what graphics driver u use?
<The_Journey> amik, everythign would freeze except for the mouse
<kavurt> yoga: you don't need to upgrade. when you install updates, it will be final release
<nicklas_> busbaby: well, ive had no prblem tih it
<yoga> kavurt: What do you mean by install updates, how?
<The_Journey> amik, I dont know my graphics card, but I know it's integrated or something
<busbaby> kexman: nope ... sorry man ... ive only played around with nvidia
<BluesKaj> yoga, say yes
<amik> The_Journey: in hardware manager, is anything selected?
<kavurt> yoga: sometimes you have update notification on the panel. just install them
<yoga> yes
<The_Journey> amik, where do I get to that?
<busbaby> ok, im out
<amik> under system in the menu
<kavurt> yoga:  do you usually install updates, when computer tells you there are updates?
<yoga> kavurt: I see.
<The_Journey> amik, I dont see it in System Settings->Advanced
<amik> The_Journey: sorry, I meant in the main k-menu, not settings
<kavurt> yoga: you can check if you have final release now or not. it's written in the /etc/lsb-release file
<The_Journey> amik, ok I opened Hardware Drivers and it says no proprietary drivers in my system
<Scunizi> yoga: lsb_release -a in terminal
<amik> The_Journey: hmmm... not sure. maybe BluesKaj has an idea?
<genii-around> cat /etc/issue
<BluesKaj> yoga , uname -a
<amik> sorry The_Journey, I gotta go... I hope someone here will be able to help u out :-/
<FireCrotch> I have an nvidia graphics card, dual monitors, twinview enabled.  I have a dual monitor desktop background that I want to use as the background spanning both screens, but when I select the desktop background, it only displays on one screen.
<FireCrotch> How can I have it on both screens, short of chopping it in half and setting each screen's background?
<ncfi1013> anybody know of any media players that have ipod support in linux besides the obvious?
<The_Journey> where can I find xorg.conf?
<Frederick> folks after version upgrade I got no more nvidia drivers nor sound can I have a habd with nvidia and mostly alsa drivers?
<genii-around> Create it, doesn't exist by default now
<Frederick> what?
<The_Journey> genii-around, create it in /etc/X11 ?
<genii-around> The_Journey: Yes
<Frederick> folks after upgrading ubuntu to current version I got no more sound
<leigh_> i have a question on webcams, can anyone help?
<leigh_> ?????
<pepePlu> guys i just installed k9.10 and i can't play mp3 files
<inspiron630> i get a black screen after i upgraded my laptop to 9.10
<Frederick> folks my kubuntu  is broken I got no more nvidia drivers nor sound after upgrade
<juli4n> dolphin cant read my cd audio can someone help me?
<trampel> frequent fix recipes mention System->Administration but i don't have any "Administration" under "System" (karmic 9.10) is this surprising?
<Maarten> trampel: they are probably fixes written when Kubuntu 8.10 was the latest client :P
<morecrow> How do I get Kdewallet to automatically allow KNetworkManager to connect to my wireless connection? im weary of typing my password everytime
<MsMaco> trampel: that sounds like a gnome menu
<dwidmann> morecrow: well, you could set the password to a blank password
<trampel> MsMaco: it's under the big K (for kubuntu) or rather... it isn't.
<Maarten> morecrow: Use wicd instead of the connector that came with kubuntu by default. In it, the "connect automatically" actually works :)
<morecrow> oooh, then would I just have to press enter, or would it automatically bypass like Windows user login?
<morecrow> Maarten: sweet ill investigate that too!
<Maarten> with wicd it connect as a system connection, ergo it is already connected before logon prompt shows
<MsMaco> you want to not have to unlock your kdewallet/keyring?
<AssociateX> amorok is not playing music for me.
<trampel> so you-all see System->Administration under kubuntu 4.3.2/karmic?
<MsMaco> trampel: no
<MsMaco> trampel: that really sounds like the gnome menu bar
<Maarten> trampel nope
<MsMaco> trampel: what are you trying to find?
<Maarten> ubuntu fixes don't always work in kubuntu..... but whatever you are trying to find should be awfully close :P
<trampel> MsMaco: many ubuntu repairs reference "System->Administration"  i have a recently updated to karmic kubuntu box that doesn't seem to have an "Administration" under "System"
<MsMaco> trampel: thats because theyre referring to ubuntu, not kubuntu
<MsMaco> trampel: ubuntu uses gnome. it has a different menu structure than kubuntu, which uses kde
<trampel> ok.  then it's not my box particularly.  that's all i wanted to know.   thank you!!
<MsMaco> trampel: tell us what you're actually trying to find, and we'll tell you the equivalent program
<trampel> hardware drivers actually
<trampel> Jockey seems not to find any
<MsMaco> oh...
<MsMaco> did you run an update since installing?
<trampel> all references that i can discover make mentino of System->Administration
<trampel> an "update" via "apt-get update"?  yes
<MsMaco> if theyre telling you to go to hardware drivers, theyre telling you to go to Applictions -> System -> Hardware Drivers in KDE
<MsMaco> which is still just jockey
<trampel> ok.  i've done my best in that regard then.  thank you!!
<trampel> so jockey seems .... broken for me then
<MsMaco> potentially
<trampel> i'm quickly learning how different kubuntu is from ubuntu... i really had underestimated that
<MsMaco> totally different interface
<MsMaco> the command line stuff is still the same though
<trampel> ok... here's a fun one then.  i've removed as much pulseaudio stuff as i think i dare ... so now i have sound again.  but some sneaky process keeps making ".pulse-audio" in my home directory.  any clues who that might be?
<Maarten> a sneaky process!
<trampel> there is nothing in /etc/rc2.d left that has to do with pulseaudio
<tsimpson> it's probably the pulse library
<trampel> the library itself? ...how can it run without any daemon?
<tsimpson> something loads the library and it creates the dir
<tsimpson> it doesn't have to use the library, just load it
<Maarten> forgive my ignorance, but what is it that pulseaudio does?
<trampel> yes... but.... what?  [rubs chin]
<tsimpson> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<tsimpson> yet another sound system
<Maarten> ah
<trampel> and when it's active -my- sound card isn't.
<MsMaco> makes things that would be black magic (or impossible) to configure in alsa...possible and easy
<tsimpson> well, it has a habit of locking out anything not using pulse
<trampel> including (for me) mplayer, and xmms2
<MsMaco> so jsut put everything through pulse
<MsMaco> ?
<tsimpson> what about apps that don't know about pulse, or don't want to use pulse...
<tsimpson> in KDE we use Phonon, which is just thin wrapper around ALSA
<MsMaco> the alsa plugin for pulse should make them route through it anyway
<tsimpson> and won't stop any non-kde app from using sound
<MsMaco> phonon has a pulseaudio backend
<tsimpson> phonon is just an abstraction, it can use pretty much any sound system anyone wants to make it use
<MsMaco> the way flash works is that it tries to output alsa, which is then caught and fed through pulseaudio's alsa compatibility api, so that it can be mixed with all the other apps on the system, instead of one of them locking the sound device
<tsimpson> alsa won't lock
<trampel> my impression is that pulseaudio works ~ok for those that have done a recent full rebuild... and ~crappy for those that have been doing system upgrades for the long run
<MsMaco> sure it will
<tsimpson> OSS will lock, which is why alsa was made
<MsMaco> if you're not using plug:dmix, alsa gives exclusive locks
<MsMaco> and umm... OSS has in-kernel mixing
<tsimpson> the whole point of ALSA is that it won't lock a sound device
<MsMaco> i remember having to enable plug:dmix to let mythtv talk to alsa at the same time as pulse was talking to it back before the alsa-to-pulse thing happened
<tsimpson> pulse is the issue there, not alsa ;)
<MsMaco> well i can tell you how to tell pulse to feed through dmix so that its not getting exclusive alsa access
<MsMaco> ive got it written down somewhere
<aaron424> my cm8738 sound card does not play sound in games or from the web browser or from songbird but it plays the kubuntu intro music. any help?
<MsMaco> tsimpson: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2008/04/mythtv-on-hardy.html thats how i got pulse going back then. not sure its still current, but *shrug*
<trampel> well aaron424, i have to ask, are you running pulseaudio?
<aaron424> i dont think so? how do you check
<trampel> that's actually a good question, but i'd start with:  ps -ef | egrep pulse
<pepePlu> guys anyone has 3000+ mp3 songs?
<aaron424> aaron     2298  2279  0 21:07 pts/1    00:00:00 egrep --color=auto pulse
<trampel> pepePlu: find . -name "*.mp3" | wc   -->  1589.   i'm not in that club yet
<MsMaco> i dont think i have any mp3s
<MsMaco> i only have oggs
<trampel> aaron424: i'd say you're not running pulse.  but i'm only an "expert" on avoiding it (and i'm not even that)
<pepePlu> i asked because amarok always stop at 97% while scanning my library
<aaron424> okay so what now
<aaron424> also, its defaulte kde/kubuntu settings
<pepePlu> and it was the only thing that can play mp3s
<pepePlu> i installed banshee and rhythmbox and nothing could play mp3
<trampel> aaron424: what does: dpkg -l | grep libsd   ...look like?  any pulse, alsa, oss, esd ...?
<trampel> aaron424: oh, and has your sound card ever worked for you before, and have you done a recent upgrade ...etc?
<aaron424> ii  libsdl-image1.2                      1.2.7-1                                    image loading library for Simple DirectMedia
<aaron424> ii  libsdl1.2debian                      1.2.13-4ubuntu4                            Simple DirectMedia Layer
<aaron424> ii  libsdl1.2debian-alsa                 1.2.13-4ubuntu4                            Simple DirectMedia Layer (with X11 and ALSA
<aaron424> aaron@Aaron-Desktop:~$
<FloodBotK1> aaron424: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaron424> oops
<trampel> aaron424: (you just got in over the floodbot ;) ) ... so you seem to have alsa.
<aaron424> yes
<aaron424> the sound works when i hit test from the multimedia settings
<trampel> aaron424: your PCM channel on alsamixer is raised up a bit?
<aaron424> but not in anything else
<aaron424> its all the way up
<trampel> hmm...
<trampel> what does Computer -> System Settings -> Multi Media look like?
<aaron424> pulseaudio, hda nvidia, nvidia hd some numbers
<trampel> aha.... pulseaudio does linger there then
<trampel> i do not know how to get rid of it there.  nor even if that's a good thing if one wants to go all alsa.  -sigh-
<aaron424> perhaps sudo killall pulseaudio?
<aaron424> nope no luck
<trampel> i think you proved just here above that nothing pulseaudio is actually running on your box
<trampel> do you have mplayer installed?
<aaron424> ill check
<aaron424> no, should i install it?
<trampel> not unless you want it .... i was just curious what a "mplayer -ao alsa  some_film_file.avi" did
<trampel> what specific audio application are you aiming for?  amarok  or ?
<Frederick> Folks should I try to fix my issues with nvidia and alsa after upgrade to latest release or just format and reinstall?
<Frederick> folks Im having issues with nvidia and alsa after last upgrade what can I do?
<Frederick> I followed alsa and nvidia guide no luck
<jepong> hello... anyone using a huawei E160 usb modem here? can't seem to make it work. :(
<jepong> i'm using karmic. :D
<genii-around> e330 or so?
<neighborlee> hi there..I noticed your 'project timelord', and while you outline reasons you see for kubuntu not reaching its full potential, your not outlining specific things about whats not allowing it so I was wondering what, if any of the things mentioned on main page are severe problems and why ?
<Kage_Jittai> neighborlee: you the same guy from #reilgion
<neighborlee> Kage_Jittai: I know no such channel, sorry
<neighborlee> but if you mean #religion, answer is still no ;)
<Kage_Jittai> neighborlee: yes you are, you are the heartseed guy
<Kage_Jittai> neighborlee: the person who wants to make a religion game
<neighborlee> Kage_Jittai: that much is true yes...
<Kage_Jittai> neighborlee: this is Shadowmil
<neighborlee> Kage_Jittai: that much is untrue.
<neighborlee> I barely remember you, sorry.
<neighborlee> adventure rpg game,,not religion game,,
<neighborlee> and btw..its not called religion anymore,,its: #neighbors
<neighborlee> just fyi
<neighborlee> but I came to ask about notification on main page,,any idea about that please ?
<Maarten>  Hmmmm..... does anyone know whether there is a C-64 emulator in any of the repositories? Can't seem to find one.....
<younas> hey all
<younas> im experiencing problems with the sound in konqueror
<younas> im new to ubuntu
<younas> i have a dual boot system with windows and kubuntu 9.10
<ebovine> younas: What kind of problems/
<ebovine> ?
<younas> when i open youtube in konqueror i get the video but no sound
<ebovine> Turn up the PCM volume.
<ebovine> By default it's all the way down.
<younas> ok let me see if it works
<Maarten> aha! VICE! of course!
<younas> no this doesnt work
<ebovine> Is it just the sound for youtube, or is all the sound broken?
<joey_> I've got a question about Basket. Does anybody know if there's a way to import PDF or ppt/openoffice-impress presentations into Basket? I'm a student, and would very much like it if I could import my class notes into Basket then be able to type notes beside the slides
<younas> well o stayed up a night two days back trying to configure the sound and flash in konqueror i dont remember what i did exactly but i got it to work somehow
<younas> but when i lated rebooted the system
<younas> i got the video but no sounds
<younas> i get the same with vlc
<younas> player
<younas> although the dragon and amarok are working just fine without any problem
<ebovine> Run amixer and post the results in pastebin somewhere so I can see all the levels.
<younas> how do i run amixer?
<ebovine> From a terminal window
<younas> what command should i give it
<ebovine> It's a shell command.
<ebovine> Just "amixer"
<joey_> does anybody here know much about BasKet?
<younas> ok let me paste it a pm to you
<ebovine> Ok
<younas> ok ive  pasted it there
<ebovine> younas: Yeah, everything looks Ok.  One thing I've noticed is that I have to have my sound up over a certain point before it kicks on.
<younas> yeah?
<ebovine> Also, depending on your hardware, you may need to turn up the volume on some other control that seems unrelated.  For instance, on my Dell Vostro 1700 I have to turn up the "Headphone" volume.
<younas> well i have two sound cards installed
<younas> ive disabled one ofthem
<younas> im just  using a creative audigy
<younas> other sound related appsa are working just fine
<younas> could it be a conflict with pulse audio or something
<younas> i remember reading something to that effect on a forum
<ebovine> Most people I've heard about just removed pulseaudio
<ebovine> I did.
<younas> how do i remove pulse audio?
<ebovine> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio
<younas> ok let me enter this and see
<ebovine> you'll have to reboot after that.
<younas> it says package pulseaudio is not installed and therefore not removed
<ebovine> I've heard other people say they had to change their default audio driver to the alsa driver.
<ebovine> I didn't.
<younas> yeah?
<younas> so what do you reckon could be the issue here
<ebovine> Not sure.  You're farther than I had to go.  :)
<younas> amarok works just fine and the same goes for dragon player. vlc was workign fine till i rebooted it after installing vlc related packages and plugins
<ebovine> I'm not really a driver guy, I know just enough to fix the things I have that are broken.
<younas> :) alright ! thank you for your assistance nevertheless
<younas> any idea where i could turn for help?
<ebovine> Have you checked your log files?
<younas> nope
<ebovine> See if anything is happening in dmesg
<ebovine> Those are the two places I'd go next.  See if there are any errors showing up or maybe the card isn't loading right.
<younas> ive opened the log viewer
<younas> what do i do next?
<younas> its the first time im using this feature
<ebovine> I always do my log viewing from the command line.  :)
<ebovine> tail -f /var/log/messages
<ebovine> Then try and do the thing that's breaking and hope I see it pop up in the log.
<younas> ok
<ebovine> You may need to try restarting the audio sub-system while watching the messages log and see if it throws errors.
<younas> i just entered the command it gave me a response that is greek to me
<younas> shall i paste it?
<ebovine> Sure
<younas> also hod o i restart the audio sub-system while im at it?
<younas> *how do
<ebovine> I think "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" restarts sound.  You might want to google that though.
<ebovine> The stuff you just pasted is the last 10 lines of your messages log (the default number of line from tail).  The -f switch told tail to keep running continuously and print any new data from that text file to the screen.
<ebovine> That makes it a live view of the log.
<younas> ok ive restarted the sound too
<Frederick> folks how do I update to a new kernel?
<younas> well ive pasted whatever that comes up
<younas> what should be done next?
<ebovine> Frederick: Is it telling you packages are blocked?
<esk4y> i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras but K3b will not allow me to rip to mp3; what am I missing?
<ebovine> younas:  Not sure.  You would probably have better luck in the channel during the daytime hours in the US.
<younas> that would be night hours where i am
<rosco_y> does anyone know how to hook up the alc888 audio codec in 9.10?
<younas> alright ill check it out then
<MsMaco> esk4y: liblame maybe?
<ebovine> esk4y: Try "sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3"
<younas> do you know anything about konquerors plugins and whether or not they could be the source of the problem?
<rosco_y> ebovine: is that for setting up the audio codec?
<rosco_y> MsMaco: what is liblame?
<cjae> anyone know if there is seperate x screens code in karmic?
<ebovine> younas: It isn't a konqueror issue.  Youtube won't play in FF either.  Most non-KDE audio sources will have issues.
<MsMaco> rosco_y: a library needed to encode mp3
<rosco_y> ty
<MsMaco> rosco_y: look for it in the package manager
<rosco_y> MsMaco: thank you, I'll try that
<MsMaco> rosco_y: wasnt your issue alc888?
<younas> ok
<MsMaco> liblame was the answer to esk4y's mp3 question...
<younas> ill installl firefox and see what happens
<younas> i really wanted konquror to work
<ebovine> Firefox won't help.
<younas> you sure?
<ebovine> Yup.
<younas> id prefer using kde apps
<younas> i like the whole concept of integrated usage but it can be frustrating configuring things i am aliento
<younas> anyway
<younas> thanks
<MsMaco> try arora maybe?
<MsMaco> its another qt browser, but it uses webkit for better rendering than konq
<esk4y> ebovine: i've searched and attempted to install libk3b2-mp3 but it doens't appear in the repos.
<vitamin-carrot> hello
<ebovine> esk4y: heh.  Yeah, that may have been old info.
<esk4y> ebovine, MsMaco: I already had the liblame.. but on a hunch i tried the lame (frontend)... and it works now.
<MsMaco> *shrug* ok
<ebovine> esk4y.  Good to know.  I'll go do that now so I don't forget.
<esk4y> funny... i would have figured that'd be in the restricted package.  I'm happy it works now.  :D
<ebovine> Gah!  I still can't figure out why when apache2 starts at boot it doesn't read my config files, but if I reload or restart apache after boot it configures itself correctly.
<younas> one more thing
<younas> where can i access the settings for ayatana
<rasstar>  is there any way to get the fonts in ubuntu looking like windows 7
<JJman6> when should  i use apt-get clean or autoclean?
<MsMaco> JJman6: when you're running out of disk space and want to delete the old debs
<tsimpson> JJman6: when you want to free up some space under /var/cache
<MsMaco> clean gets rid of all of them. autoclean keeps the most recent versions
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<magical> ebovine, is there anything in your error.log?
<JJman6> what if i removed say apache for example would autoclean help get rid of all the other things that were associated with apache
<tsimpson> JJman6: you want autoremove
<ebovine> magical: Nothing I can find.  Just the services starting normally.
<tsimpson> that should remove all unneeded packages
<JJman6> hmmm i did purge already
<tsimpson> you can use "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove" to remove and purge any unused packages you have installed
<ebovine> magical: The part that kills me is that simply doing "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" will restart it and load all the configs properly.
<JBadger> How do I report a install bug on a package? (configuation failure).
<tsimpson> JBadger: "ubuntu-bug <package name>"
<magical> ebovine, weird :o
<tsimpson> or at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<ebovine> magical: Tell me about it.  :)
<magical> ebovine, I can't think of any reason why it would load differently at boot though, unless some config files or something are on a partition that doesn't get mounted in time, but I guess they're not?
<JBadger> Let me see if this item has been reported, I thought it would have been fixed in 9.10.  I think it was reported before
<JBadger> so I did not bother
<ebovine> magical: Nope, they're all on the same partition.
<ebovine> I've checked file permissions, they're fine.
<localnnuser__> hey my kde screensaver doesnt start...
<localnnuser__> any this this problem??
<ebovine> localnnuser__: Try unplugging any external peripherals.  I used to have a mouse that would send signals even when it was sitting still.
<localnnuser__> i have nothing pluged in
<vitamin-carrot> yay i just registered with the kubuntu forums
 * vitamin-carrot does a little dance
<localnnuser__> doesnt start! kdescreensaver doesnt start automatically, some suggestions??
<JBadger> tsimpson: ohh reported, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fetchmail/+bug/336847.  added my comment
<Delvien> How do i get this "facebook" widget working? doesnt seem to load anything or have a config
<localnnuser__> i have no problem with it
<JJman6> I can't get 9.10 to upgrade from 9.04  It fails to fetch the  last 4 packages i've tried it over and over!
<Delvien> That tells me nothing :(
<JJman6> not to mention it took me probably a good 10hrs to DL all the updated packages!
<JJman6> over 1700
<vitamin-carrot> jjman6: you may want to dl the ISO back up your personal files and do a fresh install
<tsimpson> JBadger: if you want, you can generate a diff for the init script and attach that, and also set the bug to confirmed (as you have confirmed it exists)
<JJman6> ick.  not an option right now
<JJman6> If i can't upgrade then forget it
<vitamin-carrot> i have had alot of ubuntu friends cry over the past couple of days due to upgrade isntead of install
<JBadger> Hmm let me do that then, tsimpson
<Maarten> facebook widget seems to work just fine here
<ebovine> I did the upgrade, but there were enough problems with KDE 4.2 to 4.3 that I just went with a fresh install.
<JJman6> I'm already running 4.3 on 9.04
<ebovine> Not a lot of compelling reasons to upgrade then.
<JJman6> i was really hoping that 9.1 would fix a lot of hte bugs/issues i've been having but from the sounds of it there's stilla  LOT of bugs in 9.10
<vitamin-carrot> ya never know untill you try all options
<ebovine> Yeah, 9.10 could be better.
<JJman6> I'm having issues with gfx/rendering issues.  Compiz effects are a buggy
<ebovine> At the rate they've been going I'm considering just staying one cycle behind.
<JJman6> i had to turn compiz off because it was breaking  some things (like i couldn't play poker)
<JJman6> Thats how i felt about 9.04  should have just stayed with 8.04  because it was more stable IMO
<ebovine> I keep getting pulled into the new ones because of something silly, like Subversion 1.6 in 9.10.
<ebovine> I had a ppa for svn 1.6 in 9.04
<JJman6> yea that too.  and they finally updated mysql too i see in 9.1
<JJman6> well and 9.04
<ebovine> If I was smarter (and had two or three days to resolve driver issues) I'd load FreeBSD on here and be done.  :)
<Maarten> but..... you are not smarter, so here you are. :P
<ebovine> I have FreeBSD servers that have gone from 4.x to 8.x that I haven't even seen.
<ebovine> Much less put a CD in.
<JJman6> For once i wish they would just focus a release on making it more stable rather than adding new features
<ebovine> Maarten: I also took up amateur boxing as a hobby, so there are lots of reasons to question my intelligence.
<ebovine> When's the next LTS release?
<Maarten> heh :)
<ebovine> 10.04?  That one won't have anything new in it.  It'll be like getting Red Hat Enterprise.  All the packages will be at least a decade behind.
<rosco_y> I want to install win7 (64 bits) in a virtual machine, can anyone tell me which virtual machine software I should install?
<vitamin-carrot> rosco_y: try VM Ware
<rosco_y> vitamin-carrot: is it free?
<vitamin-carrot> i am not sure if virtual box has support for it yet
<vitamin-carrot> yeah there is a free version of VM available
<ebovine> I think VirtualBox is still 32 bit only.  Yes, VM has a free version.
<rosco_y> vbox wasn't allowing me to install 64 bit oss
<rosco_y> thank you
<vitamin-carrot> come to think of it where can i find the free vm ware one?
<JJman6> off of vmware.com website
<ebovine> They also used to have a partner repository
<dalton> how can i install my ati radeon graphics drivers on my acer asire 5100??
<MsMaco> i thought it was parallels that was in partner
<X9nLinuxL> I just fired up Kubuntu tonight for the first time in a year.  Installed Hardy on an old G4 and all welt well.  Where do I find the controls for adjusting the kmenu bar height and position.
<rosco_y> Do I need to install both the vmware Server and the Client?
<vitamin-carrot> i think its player thats free
<vitamin-carrot> im looking for it now
<xingxing> hi
<ebovine> X9nLinuxL: Got it to work, huh?  IIRC that's in the kcontrol app
<rosco_y> X9nLinuxL: did you try right-clicking the panel and "properties"?
<dalton> how do i install my ato graphics on an acer laptop??
<dalton> ati**
<X9nLinuxL> Everything went nicely.
<ebovine> VMWare is in the commercial repo, not the partner.  My bad.
<X9nLinuxL> one button mouse, so no 'right click' available.
<ebovine> Not sure if it's in the Karmic repo yet.
<rosco_y> dalton: I notice ati has a new radeon driver, if that's what you're looking for
<dalton> i need to know how to install it??
<ebovine> dalton: Have you run the Hardware Drivers application to see if it's listed?
<rosco_y> dalton: you download an 80 megabyte file, chmod +x and run the file (as root) and it pops open a dialog, eazy pizzi
<dalton> yes sir/ma:am
<dalton> ok ill try
<rosco_y> yeah, good call--system device drivers might download it and install it for you
<dalton> all that in terminal?
<rosco_y> y
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: Where do I find kcontrol?
<rosco_y> "/usr/bin/jockey-kde" might get things started for you
<dalton> whats the command on how to downoad/install it?
<JBadger> tsimpson: a bit more complex, I see now that the package installer did not replace the script.
<rosco_y> erm...I went to ati's website and they prompt you for your hardware and lead you right to the downloads
<rosco_y> It's like falling off a log
<ebovine> X9nLinuxL: I always launched it from a terminal.  Kubuntu has some other UI for it.
<rosco_y> but did you try the hardware drivers tool?
<dalton> all that did was bring up the hardware driver list..
<dalton> nothing is shown in there
<rosco_y> what is the other virtual machine software besides vbox and vmware?
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: Not too swift on terminal as yet.  No clue how to do that.
<tsimpson> JBadger: it should, it's part of the package
<ebovine> X9nLinuxL: KMenu, something ( :) ), Konsole
<ebovine> Then just type "kcontrol" and hit enter.  It will load the graphical UI for you.
<dalton> guys how do i get my ati graphics card installed??? its not working
<tsimpson> alt-f2 will bring up the launcher
<ebovine> ^- or that
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: ok, will try that
<tsimpson> it also searches as you type, like constant <tab> in a shell :)
<vitamin-carrot> is there like a KDE equivilant to gnome do?
<tsimpson> except it also searches descriptions of apps too
<ebovine> Yeah, if you want to be a sissy.  ;)
<tsimpson> vitamin-carrot: what is "gnome do"?
<tsimpson> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 481 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<vitamin-carrot> a little quick launch thingy kinda like pressing alt f2 except its a bit more user friendly
<tsimpson> looks like what alt-f2 is actually
<vitamin-carrot> wow
<tsimpson> alt-f2 will do most of those things, except with konqueror etc
<rosco_y> dalton: try this http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<JBadger> tsimpson: well let me look a bit more why
<rosco_y> erm, maybe that's just for amd
<rosco_y> scooze me
<vitamin-carrot> thats KDE's standard launcher and it has more happiness than gnomes one?
 * vitamin-carrot is oogling launcher
<ebovine> Uh, who decided that the application launcher was the right place to put a button for the system monitor?
<ebovine> How do you come to that decision?
<tsimpson> looks like gnome-do was created around when the launcher (krunner) was released
<vitamin-carrot> yeah im new to kubuntu
 * tsimpson points ebovine to the KDE devs
<vitamin-carrot> previously a ubuntu user
<rosco_y> dalton: if you go the kde menu, applications/system/Hardware drivers, you might easily install the ati drivers
<localnnuser__> any one knows how to let kde manager cpu cores??
<rosco_y> weclome aboard vitamin-carrot
<ebovine> vitamin-carrot: I used to use Gnome.  I tried to keep liking it.  I really did.  But the whole UI just started getting weird.
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: Well this sorta sucks, its not there where its supposed to be
<dalton> rosco_y:  its not listed
<rosco_y> dalton: what distro are you running?
<vitamin-carrot> heh - yeah but I would also be keeping an eye on gnome for the next year or so ... apprarntly somehting big is coming
<dalton> rosco_y:  its a laptop with an ati radeon graphics. is there a way to see if its allready insalled? and im runnin 9.10 karmic
<rosco_y> ebovine: I agree...I found kde much more intuitive
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: Supposed to be in: Desktop: Panels... but that item isn't there in this version apparently
<rosco_y> dalton: that is the pits...my (desktop) finds the ati hardware and suggests the radeon catalyst download and install by default
<rosco_y> I'll bet five minutes in google with that problem might find answers
<ebovine> X9nLinuxL: and you're looking in the real kcontrol application, not the kubuntu settings one that is found in the menu, right?
<dalton> rosco_y:  im runnin a laptop..
<dalton> rosco_y:  mine in integrated
<rosco_y> dalton: y
<dalton> rosco_y:  why what
<rosco_y> dalton: mine is integrated too
<rosco_y> dalton: sorry, I got lost
<dalton> rosco_y:  well its not listed and are u runnin karmic?
<rosco_y> dalton: y
<dalton> rosco_y:  what all did u enable under software sources?
<vitamin-carrot> brb
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: Ok, I'm stupid.  Found it!
<X9nLinuxL> Thanis
<X9nLinuxL> thanks
<rosco_y> did you try going to the acer website to see if they have drivers
<dalton> rosco_y:  no will i be able to install themfrom there?
<ebovine> X9nLinuxL: n/p.  Glad to hear the ppc is still alive.  I have an old Mac mini I may try that on.
<vitamin-carrot> its vmware server thats free according to the website
<rosco_y> dalton: I think it would be worth a check
<vitamin-carrot> oh i may have accidentally the entire irc
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: This one's a G4 tower, and it took it happy once I put the install on a clean CD.  No problems firing it up
<ebovine> Cool
<rosco_y> vitamin-carrot: thanks
<X9nLinuxL> ebovine: Took longer to set all the details up than messing with the install
<vitamin-carrot> question
<ebovine> answer?
<vitamin-carrot> the cool looking kubuntu logo on the site
<vitamin-carrot> the sheild one
<vitamin-carrot> is there a high def or icon version floating around?
<vitamin-carrot> i want to replace my kickoff icon
<ebovine> Most of their artwork is on kdelook.org
<vitamin-carrot> brb
<JJman6> does anyone use (open)ssl within a terminal?  I have annoying problems with it freezing up (becoming unresponsive) while connected and having to force the terminal window closed and reconnect in terminal!!
<dalton> rosco_y what propiatery driver do you have installed?
<jschall> hey i'm running a fullscreen application in wine at 800x600 and I want my resolution to change back to 1680x1050 when I alt-tab. Even better would be scaling the application to 1680x1050 so that my monitor doesn't have to change resolutions at all. Any way of doing either of those?
<idyllic> hi, can anyone help me double check that Karmic Openoffice-KDE Word  status bar doesnot display any text? (like language, insert/overwrite mode)
<vitamin-carrot> yay i just had my first skype vid chat on kubuntu
<ebovine> vitamin-carrot: Unless the other party is naked I don't see the appeal.
<idyllic> hi, can anyone help me double check that Karmic Openoffice-KDE Word  status bar doesnot display any text? (like language, insert/overwrite mode)
<vitamin-carrot> ummmmmmmmmmm i dont think i would eve want to see my father naked
<ebovine> Ouch.
<ebovine> Good point.
<vitamin-carrot> the vid quality was good but the feed from my side was poor
<vitamin-carrot> laggy
<ManOfMilk> what's a good KDE ftp client?
<idyllic> hi, can anyone help me double check that Karmic Openoffice-KDE Word  status bar doesnot display any text? (like language, insert/overwrite mode)
<ManOfMilk> idyllic,
<ManOfMilk> mine works fine
<idyllic> ManOfMilk: D: I can't see Langauge,  INS/OWR unless i righclick the status bar D:
<idyllic> ManOfMilk: erm, I have ATI card btw
<ScottTesterman> Hi all!  Anybody here with any grub-fu?
<hagabaka> is anyone getting flickering lines since a recent update?
<savisaar2> when i try to view shares in my local network, its says unable to find workgroups in local network. and possible some firewall enables or something...how can i view shares?
<Tamagotono> Does anyone know of a PPA where I can get kdevelop3 to install in karmic?
<RobbieThe1st> Tama: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ko/karmic/amd64/kde/kdevelop It looks like its in the Universe repository
<savisaar2> how can i view shares in my local network?
<Tamagotono> RobbieThe1st: Thanks!  That helps more than you can imagine...  :)
<RobbieThe1st> NP
<carmelita> Hello, can someone please tell me how to make kontact(kmail) to check my spelling? I have tried with no success, and all what I find in Google is too old.
<carmelita> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 and Kontact 2.2.0.
<carmelita> kmail 1.12.2
<faileas> I have a fairly large directory (with subdirectories) of files i got copied over to a remote drive - i'd like a way to quickly compare and get a list of files that are different from the original
<faileas> i'm trying to use rsync, but its taking quite a while
<thabang> Good day people
<Maneithel> Hi !  Got a trouble starting KDE: "No write access to '/home/USER/.ICEauthority' KDE uable to start.  Then : Could not start ksmserver.  Check your installation.  Anybody has a hint ?
<thabang> Just had a bout with my boss Cos He couldnt do Sh*t either on my KDE machine! lol
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> the first bit sounds like a permissions issue
<faileas> thabang: what does he usually use?
<thabang> Debian... tho @ the moment he's using Xp
<thabang> He's a Debian user and he dislikes KDE
<faileas> eh
<faileas> thats plausible
<faileas> though KDE is similar enough to windows not to be too hard
<faileas> <- XP/kubuntu/windows 7 user ;p
<faileas> though i've tried quite a few other distros, and DEs
<Maneithel> found by myself.  must have changed ownership of delicates files by mistake  see ya
<Maneithel> faileas: One last thing before I quit, I just can't figure out I could have changed ownership of that file while configuring KMail with the gui, no su !?
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> that shouldn't be possible
<faileas> in theory
<Maneithel> screen freezed, rebooted and the trouble happened
<Maneithel> But it's solved now.  Thanks for the hint ;)
<thabang> lol! Same here Faileas... Though I'm new to KDE... Been using Gnome all along
<Maneithel> See ya !
<adeus_> I'm trying to build kde, cmakekde for kdelibs fails on karmic becaus it's looking for phonon includes in the wrong place
<Joker-jar> hi people )
<Joker-jar> is anybody there?
<Intel_Power> thug life!!
<Joker-jar> is there anybody from Russia? )
<bigbrovar>  Hi guys am wondering if there is a way to integrate google calendar with kde PIM
<theball> hello
<theball> i have a 3 indipendant hard drive configuration and kubunut see's my other to drives as a raid array and they are not, can anyone help me solve this?
<costin> And I want a name player equalizer?
<Intel_Power> ?
<zeroc00l> Hi to all, I'm an happy Kubuntu/KDE4.3 user, after 5 years of GNOME
<zeroc00l> thank you all for the freedom you gave me
<TheKro> I upgraded to karmic on monday.  but now my sound isn't working (no sound on laptop or headphones)
<zeroc00l> LOL
<TheKro> is karmic still supposed to use pulseaudio?
<Intel_Power> need name player whit equalizer? plzz
<theball> TheKro, i had the same issue and had to add master front channel to mixer to solve my problem
<TheKro> theball: there is a master channel on my mixer
<Fleck> hey, where can i ask about HP printer problems in (k)ubuntu?
<theball> well for me i had to add master front to get it to work, just an idea.
<Intel_Power> need name player whit equalizer? plzz?
<Fleck> audacios2
<Fleck> sorry audacious2
<Intel_Power> don,t have  equalizer
<Fleck> it does have eq!
<TheKro> theball: unfortunately, my mixer doesn't list "master front" as an option under configure channels
<TheKro> Intel_Power: what do you mean by "name player"?
<Intel_Power>  with the equalizer, to choose rock, etc.
<Fleck> Intel_Power well you can with audacious, but you need to create custom eq settings or import from winamp etc...
<Fleck> Intel_Power http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?threadid=204498 << here are some i guess ready to use eqs :)
<Intel_Power> Fleck danke
<bigbrovar> hi guys is it possible to integrate kde PIM with google calendar (I have been googling for this all morning it would be nice to know if its a fruitless search)
<Fleck> http://pastebin.com/d1e162b01 << when i connect HP printer i get this error anyone?
<noel> vnvnv
<nikose> how can i use kde desktop
<nikose> yes
<nikose> when I logn x-windows by kde,the desktop only a vim
<corigo> Got a GRUB 15 error after install and can't boot. advice is to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file, but there is no such file in my boot/grub folder
<ww> first come here
<skar> hi, i just upgraded from hardy to jaunty and now xorg is taking 35-45% of a cpu core consistently and system feels slow and unresponsive. any idea on how to make x take less cpu?
<eVias> hey guys
<eVias> i'm using kubuntu 9.04 and am having a little sound issue
<mmo|> What do I do if I have installed a newer package from a repository that I added to sources.list - but now I would like to return to the package version that is in kubuntus repository?
<eVias> tells me my HDA intel... is not working, falling back to Pulse Audio
<eVias> still i have no more sound :/
<eVias> could someone give me a clue ?
<eVias> i tried a reload of alsa, which wouldn't change anything
<eVias> mmo|, i'm not sure this is possible, you will have to remove your package, and get a direct link to your .deb file
<eVias> then you can install it using dpkg -i /path/to/debfile
<mmo|> eVias: hm, the problem is if I try to remove the package (it is xulrunner 1.9.1) it wants to remove alot of other programs
<Idhan> mmo|: just uninstall it, then comment you new lines in the source.list.. update the repositories and install again the old version
<mmo|> Idhan: ok, but how do I prevent it from wanting to uninstall all the other stuff?
<Idhan> you can also do "sudo aptitude install mypackagewhatever=6.0 (where 6.0 is the version I need)
<duckx0r> i have a weird problem where it takes about 10-15 seconds to display the contents of my home folder. what could be causing that?
<mmo|> Idhan: ok, will it then downgrade the version that is installed?
<Idhan> mmo|: yes
<Idhan> mmo|: it should..
<mmo|> Idhan: ok, thaks a lot for your help. I will try
<Idhan> mmo|: I did it once :p
<eVias> i'm using kubuntu 9.04 and am having a little sound issue
<eVias> tells me my HDA intel... is not working, falling back to Pulse Audio
<eVias> still i have no more sound :/
<corigo> So far Karmic is un-installable... every time I install I get a GRUB 15 error when I reboot
<Idhan> corigo: why you dont try the alternative lilo
<corigo> ldhan: how and why?
<Idhan> corigo: first..are you installing kubutun with the alternate cd or live?
<Albertone> salve
<Albertone> whoami
<Riddell> ** testers needed for 4.3.3 from staging  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu karmic main
<llutz> Riddell: will there be a 4.3.3 for jaunty aswell?
<Riddell> no, too old
<llutz> ok
<corigo> ldhan: Live
<Hamza> Hi, i need some help installing intel Graphics driver on ubantu
<Hamza> can anyone help me here?
<Idhan> corigo: that could be the problem.. why you dont try the alternate cd?? is much better because you can control better the instalation process and also grub, as example I have to install it in the hd1 instead of hd0
<kgeek> Hamza: with wt
<Idhan> corigo: I don't think I can do that with the live cd
<Hamza> Hi, i need some help installing intel Graphics driver on ubantu
<Idhan> Hamza: ubantu?? or ubuntu?
<kgeek> lolzz
<Hamza> ubuntu * sorry my mistake
<corigo> ldhan I'm intalling on sdd5 ...but it claims to have no problems in selecting that as the installtion source.
<kgeek> Hamza: select recommended driver from hardware driver list
<corigo> sorry I men destination
<Hamza> there is no item in hardware list
<Hamza> i traied many ways read from net but non worked
<Idhan> corigo: how many hardisk do you have?
<kgeek> Hamza: first do sudo apt-get install update
<kgeek> Hamza: then gp to that hardware driver list
<corigo> I don't know, 5 or 6
<corigo> I forget
<Hamza> then i found a way to add an item for higher resolution but it lead me to crash my ubuntu as it halts after login
<Idhan> corigo: 5 or 6 partitions or harddisks??
<Hamza> then i reinstalled it and now trying to update driver
<corigo> hard disks, many more partitions
<Idhan> corigo: jajaj ok.... so have have windows too, right?
<corigo> I've got mirrored data drives, a windows hard disk, a Kubuntu hard disk, and a hard disk of music
<Hamza> now i have downloaded a driver in a folder but dont know how to instll it
<kgeek> Hamza: do  wat i mtelling you ..
<kgeek> #sudo apt-get install update
<Idhan> corigo: so...you have also kubuntu, and now you want ubuntu...
<Idhan> corigo: where is windows??
<kgeek> Hamza: then u'll able to find suitable driver ...which will be installed easily ..
<Idhan> corigo: in you hdo??
<corigo> separate hard drive... (for Windos
<corigo> no hd0s all Sata drives
<Idhan> so.. you have to install ubuntu with the grub ih thze hd0
<Idhan> where is windows
<Idhan> if windows is hd1 (second hard disk) then you have to install it there..
<corigo> There is no reason to install on HD0 I use the BIOS to select the boot disk
<Idhan> I had the same problem.. I solve it that way
<Idhan> corigo: try then the alternate cd... you can see what is going on exactly..and there you can select lilo if grub is really the problem
<Idhan> corigo: because currently ubuntu is release with a beta version of grub..
<corigo> ugh
<corigo> Where are the bloody md5's?
<ramanK> Hi there
<savisaar2> does anybody know how to fix a problem with DVD playback. Where while watching a dvd it suddenly stops with read error....
<savisaar2> im using Xine
<Idhan> savisaar2:  did you install the dvd codecs??
<savisaar2> ummm...well whatever came with the dist...i am quite new to this os
<ramanK> Does the new features come with Ubuntu 9.10 included in Kubuntu?(Such as HAL related changes)
<Idhan> savisaar2: some codecs can not be include because are propetaries, the same as the windows codecs... but is no problem at all, take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<ramanK> No one can answer my question?!
<savisaar2> so after adding these codecs...it should work?
<ramanK> Did the new features came with Ubuntu9.10 has included in Kubuntu ?
<Mamarok> ramanK: the underlying structure of Linux is the same in both Gnome and KDE
<ramanK> Thanks a lot
<Idhan> savisaar2: it should... try it
<savisaar2> i have the css one at latest version it says, so now i will get the other w32 package
<Idhan> savisaar2: whit these two package (codecs) I can play any video on linux, I also use xine
<savisaar2> alright, i hope it will work. ill post the results soon
<Idhan> ;)
<KjetilK> grrr, konqi crashed when reporting a bug :-(
<KjetilK> can I configure apport-bug to use firefox?
<MsMaco> it should use your default browser
<KjetilK> oh, ok
<Guest21233> how can i add remove applications in Application launcher ? i.e. I have a bash script and want to create e new entry to launch it. I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 Netbook Edition.
<jazzy_d> heya everyone
<jazzy_d> How to configure pulseaudio for 24bit 96khz on karmic koala
<jazzy_d> ?
<MelisU> Hello my networkmanager isn't reconnecting after I wakeup my netbook, 9,10 final
<MelisU> it worked in beta and R
<MelisU> C
<MelisU> I have to manually click my wlan for it to connect
<MelisU> other than that 9.10 is a good release. Congrats. Better than previous ones
<eagles0513875> is it possible to get kubuntu installed to a usb hard drive? i tried it a while back but was having issues with grub
<savisaar2> i am currently running Kubuntu on external HDD
<eagles0513875> did you have problems getting grub installed to it
<eagles0513875> and then when you boot how do you choose which partition lets say on a laptop between the laptop hdd and the external
<savisaar2> grub worked fine without problems...i installed through the livecd and everything went easily from their very smoothly....however i an ubuntu livecd which booted into gnome...and then i installed kubuntu
<savisaar2> just makesure you set your external hdd to boot first
<savisaar2> and i installed grub onto the external
<savisaar2> people with 9.10 is the dist working well?
<ubuntistas> how can i do un upgrade to kubuntu to 4.3.3 version? i have 4.3.2
<ubuntistas> how can i do un upgrade to kubuntu to 4.3.3 version? i have 4.3.2
<llutz> ubuntistas: put this into your sources:"deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu karmic main" and update on own risk
<esperegu_> how to stop kde to open documents on login that are not available? I keep getting errors from okular and each time I click ok but each login it wants to open them again and displays the same error.
<ubuntistas> thx how can i install chromium browser on kde or google-earth?
<ubuntistas> i just installed google-earth and it's not in applications
<the_madman> ubuntistas: Should be added automatically. Sometimes it takes a minute or so.
<memenode> How do I decompress multiple archives at once?
<ubsafder> tar -xvf *
<memenode> no way to do it in GUI?
<memenode> like an alternative to ark?
<ubsafder> dunno buhere comand line will be more efficient t
<memenode> actually, right click extract on selected archives would be more efficient :P
<memenode> but thanks :)
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<amik> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amik
<BluesKaj> quite dreary weather here , trees are bare, sky is grey, chilly temps...winter is just around the corner
 * amik is reading karmic bashing on slashdot, and wonders how long to wait before attempting and upgrade...
<BluesKaj> no lucid alpha for another month , guess i'll spend more time on the drums
<Vroomfondle> Karmic's been fine for me, but the usual advice is to wait a month after an Ubuntu release
<Vroomfondle> and it's pretty good advice, on the whole
<BluesKaj> lucid alpha 1 , dec 10th
<amik> that's the downside of having a 1-week RC, I guess. it discourages borderline-early-adopters from early-adopting, so less testers, etc.
<BluesKaj> karmics evolution into lucid should be fairly smooth , except for PA and network management ..they're still buggy
<amik> amik: a different thread mentioned win7 (1 year RC) had 1.9% market share, *before* it was released...
<amik> amik: that would be enough to smooth out the rough edges...
<BluesKaj> personally I think pulseaudio is some kind of linux political thing ...butting of heads between the old establish sound architecture (alsa) , that works well, and some devs fav project that needs a lot more work (pulseaudio)
<DexterF> hi. upgrading to 9.10 just failed, complained about missing authenticity of some packages. what's that?
<younas> hey all
<younas> im experiencing problems with sounds in konqueror and vlc
<younas> can anyone help?
<younas> im new to kubuntu and have switched recently from windows to karmic koala
<younas> hello?
<BluesKaj> younas, open your software sources and make sure all your sources are checked , including other software, except the cdrom , then update , and install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<chronos> morning guys
<kaffeeringe> Hi!
<kaffeeringe> May I ask a question?
<amik> !hi | kaffeeringe
<ubottu> kaffeeringe: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<younas> blueskaj how do i open my software sources and ensure the sources are checked?
<amik> BluesKaj: hmm... what's the bot thing for 'just ask away'?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaffeeringe> Yes. I checked some pages discussing my problem
<kaffeeringe> but most of them are pretty aged
<kaffeeringe> and didn't help
<amik> !ask | kaffeeringe
<ubottu> kaffeeringe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> younas, kmenu /system/software sources
<kaffeeringe> For quite some time I had the phenomenon in Ubuntu 9.04 that instead of shutting down my computer I was just being logged out. now that I upgraded to 9.10 I also switched over to KDE and there are even the buttons missing for restart and shutdown
<roKB> !<3 :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 :D
<kaffeeringe> 3?
<BluesKaj> kaffeeringe, did you switch to kde during the upgrade ?
<kaffeeringe> It's KDE4
<roKB> kaffeeringe: did u installed kde on ubuntu while using 9.04?
<amik> kaffeeringe: in the K-menu, there's a 'Leave' tab, with all the options u can ask for :-)
<roKB> kafferinge: i also had this problem when installed kde in ubuntu through repository
<kaffeeringe> Now iirc I installed Kubuntu 8.10 initially, installed Gnome additionally and used that because KDE4 was pretty experimental back then. I drop in on it ionce in a while and now with 9.10 I decided to give it another try
<kaffeeringe> amik: I know that tab and that is where restart and shutdown are missing ;-)
<roKB> kafferinge: so i downloaded kubuntu 9.10 for fresh install and now i have no problem
<BluesKaj> kaffeeringe, install kubuntu-desktop
<roKB> kafferinge: but i think you can't afford a fresh install .... do u ?
<kaffeeringe> oh well, I don't really have to go the Microsoft way and reinstall, do I? :-D
<younas> ive gone to menu/system settings/ but no software sources there
<BluesKaj> younas, ok find kpackagekit , do the same
<roKB> kafferinge: i think lots of people are saying karmic realease 'Canonical Vista' out there :-D
<kaffeeringe> roKB: :-D
<younas> ok im in the kpackagekut software sources ---should i go into the edit software sources button?
<Frederick> folks how do I install the lastest kernel and update the entries on grub?
<amik> kaffeeringe: do u have the kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<roKB> amik: yes he have
<BluesKaj> younas, yes , make sure everything except the cdrom source is checked
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-desktop | kaffeeringe
<ubottu> kaffeeringe: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<roKB> Frederick: 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade'
<younas> every thing under the kubuntu software option has been checked
<younas> where it says other software there are two web links saying kubuntu karmic partner etc and a cd rom
<younas> you want me to check those links too?
<BluesKaj> younas, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<zy> hi all, my konqueror has 403 forbidden error when doing a search in the address bar
<zy> how do i solve this?
<BluesKaj> younas, yes, but not the cdrom
<Frederick> roKB: kernel not listed there
<amik> kaffeeringe: did u try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4357 ?
<roKB> younas: visit http://www.futuredesktop.org     it has large article on how to make ubuntu usable
<younas> ok i have checked those
<younas> is there  a comand for the restricted packages?
<younas> or should i look them on kpackage
<amik> zy: I heard it's a known issue, r u all updated? (not sure if they released a fix)
<younas> rokb thank you ill go through it later
<zy> amik: I saw it reported in launchpad and marked as fixed, but my vanilla karmic still shows this prob
<BluesKaj> younas, click on search and type in or copy and paste kubuntu-restricted-packages
<amik> zy: try running an update, maybe they updated the relevant package
<younas> i am not getting sound in some apps but i get perfect sound in amarok and dragon player
<younas> ok
<zy> amik: my os is fully patched =(
<younas> ok i didnt et any results in the search after i copy pasted it
<BluesKaj> also younas , install flashplugin-nonfree
<younas> i have flash plugin
<younas> non free
<BluesKaj> younas, click on apply
<jarle> After upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 my screen will not go to sleep even if I (still) have it enabled in the Display->Poer control settings. Anybody solved this?
<jarle> Display -> Power Control...
<amik> zy: other than restarting x (maybe updated ver. is not yet running) or waiting (if not yet released), I can't think of anything else to do...
<younas> i already have it i mean i downloaded flashplugin non-free two days ago when i first opened konqueror and it requiested for a flash plugin. so i downloaded things at random that said flash and it finally worked for a day till i rebooted and after that
<younas> no sound just video
<BluesKaj> younas, have you updated since ?
<janjiss> How to get Ubuntu One on Kubuntu?
<Frederick> how do I isntall the lasted kerels in ubuntu?
<roKB_> younas: why don't u just visit, http://www.futuredesktop.org        it has solutions for all your problems
<roKB_> Frederick: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6
<MausP> hi. today I updated to Kubuntu Karmic. Now my Lotus Notes 8.5 can not open my browser (firefox) when I click a link.
<MausP> when browser is already running than it works. but with closed browser it does not work :-(
<BluesKaj> roKB_, that's a rather complicated tutorial page for newbies
<MausP> in /opt/ibm/lotus/notes I replaced the file "openwith" with a symlink openwith->/usr/bin/kde-open
<roKB_> BluesKaj: no its not, just copy and paste on command line
<younas> no i dont think i have updated it since
<younas> it just stoped working the moment i rebooted
<BluesKaj> roKB_, easy for you to say , but ask a newb
<younas> ok i will visit it
<younas> yeah thaks blues
<younas> its much more helpful if you know there is someone there to guide you incase you screw something up in the process
<BluesKaj> younas, open the terminal/konsole and do : sudo aptitude update , the sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BluesKaj> the-then
<zy> anybody knows how to get mouse side button working in konq? its works for rekonq so its not my xorg settings
<roKB_> BluesKaj: i though that's what i typed before ..... :D
<BluesKaj> roKB_, sometimes repetition is in order
<roKB_> :D
<roKB_> and you r telling me that newbies can't type on console            ;)
<younas> are those two seperate commands
<younas> hey i read the jaunty manual
<younas> not all of it
<BluesKaj> younas, yes
<younas> just some parts and watched a youtube tutorial on gnome before making the switch
<replman> hi! is it possible to see the header of a http-request through squid?
<younas> ok its updating
<Galvatron> Hi
<younas> ok its updated
<tom___> hi guys: short question: I am using blender in ubuntu and since the upgrade to 9.10 the "middlemouse drag" does not work anymore (and in two or three more programms its the same thing)...  I definitly know that this has something to do with kde, becuase under gnome and icewm it works just fine...
<somekool> kubuntu 9.10 X crashed yesterday and today in similar ways
<somekool> X just closes and respawn ...
<Galvatron> After reinstalling 9.10 to migrate to ext4, an old issue with Compiz returned. I can't save its settings nor load my profile. I remember that it has something to do with access rights and so I made myself ("kuba") the owner of any Compiz-related folder I found but it didn't help. I know this access rights can be adjusted via terminal but I don't remember the commands.
<younas> blueskaj its updated
<Galvatron> My Kubu crashes too, e.g. after setting specified effects in Compiz
<lovre> i would like to install 9.10 as a fresh install. And i would like to save some data, but not applications. My home folder is on a separate partition. Should i just format the os partition and install fresh, and can i remove everything from my home folder (the app config files, hidden) and only leave my data... Will i have any trouble with this?
<roKB> i don't know why konqueror don't showing google ads on my blog ??
<Galvatron> I mean specific not "specified" ;)
<roKB> i don't know why konqueror don't showing google ads on my blog ??
<Galvatron> Other browsers too?
<roKB> lovre: i m exactly follows your strategy when i upgrade to new release           :D
<BluesKaj> younas, do you have a pci sound card or is it an onboard ?
<roKB> lovre: just restart computer through karmic cd in live cd mode
<younas> i dont know the difference between the two. I have two sound cardes one is hda built in and another creative audigy. I use the latter although the first is installed but i had my friend disable it
<roKB> lovre: then remove all the hidden or unhidden folders and files which you don't want to preserve
<roKB> lovre: and after that u can install a new version on your machine :D
<younas> blueskaj  dont know the difference between the two. I have two sound cardes one is hda built in and another creative audigy. I use the latter although the first is installed but i had my friend disable it
<BluesKaj> younas, ok, so you have a separate pci soundcard..there is one thing you can try first. Open system settings/multimedia/ music to test your sound
<Galvatron> somekool - May I ask details like your VGA, desktop environment, composition manager etc.?
<younas> blueskaj, tested. it gave me a sound its working i suppose.
<somekool> Galvatron: NVIDIA : Dell Lattitude D820 laptop
<somekool> maybe I should disabled KDE desktop effects
<BluesKaj> younas, what did you test , was it pulse audio or the listed sound card "audigy" ?
<younas> audigy
<BluesKaj> ok , now try pulseaudio
<younas> pulse audio tested
<younas> it gives me a music too
<BluesKaj> younas, now try playing the media that had no sound
<BluesKaj> previously
<younas> youtube is playing but no sound i can refresh it
<younas> or restart it and check hold on
<Galvatron> Somekool: Do ypu use Kwin or Compiz(-Fusion)?
<younas> blueskaj, vlc= no sound., youtube= no sound
<kaffeeringe> re
<sobi> hi ,have no sound in vlc too, the solution for me is delete directory .pulse in my home dir, then vlc sounds
<BluesKaj> younas, open alsamixer in the terminal , make sure the ctrls are at 70% , and unmuted '00' in box at the bottom of the ctrl
<kaffeeringe> I tried all the things you pointed me to and the things these linked discussion pointed to, but I still don't have a restart and a shutdown button in my kmenu tab
<nomopofomo> had a question about swap files... i just created a new swap partition on another hd... do i need to worry about permissions to be able to start using it or can i just replace the UUID line currently in the fstab?
<BluesKaj> younas, use the arrow keys to navigate
<lovre> roKB: i just read what you wrote :) thanks, i thought that ough to do nicely... :)
<BluesKaj> unmute by pressing the M key
<younas> all of the controls?
<BluesKaj> for now yes
<lovre> is openoffice still not using kde libs?
<BluesKaj> younas, make sure all the boxes have 00 in box at the bottom
<younas> yes they all have 00
<BluesKaj> levels at 70%-80% ?
<younas> and the volume should be 70 of all of them? if yes then how to increase the volume
<younas> ok i figured out how to increase and decrease vol
<BluesKaj> younas, use the arrow keys
<younas> should i  keep it between 70-80 for all the controls?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> too high will distort the sound
<younas> ok done
<BluesKaj> if it's too loud you can turn it down to your taste
<younas> the mic beep as well
<BluesKaj> that's your choice
<etreus> I have some problem of package authentication when I try to upgrade my system kubuntu 9.04 to kubuntu 9.10
<kartal> HERKESE SLM
<younas> sure but they are all in between 70-80 now what do i do next?
<kartal> HELLO
<BluesKaj> younas, I'm not sure a reboot will work ,but it's worth a try
<younas> ok will you be here later on i have to rush
<BluesKaj> yes
<younas> ill shut down the system and check upon my return
<younas> ill back in 2 and half hours
<younas> see you then
<younas> thank you so much
<BluesKaj> np
<craig_> I have 9.10 installed and ati drivers installed but ati ccc (admin) gives this error Failed to execute child process "amdxdg-su" (No such file or directory)
<lovre> roKB: you still there? Do you use KMail? How can i keep my mails and settings?
<etreus> lovre: that file keep al informatio of mails setting --> ".kde/share/config/mailtransports"
<etreus> and that file ".kde/share/config/emailidentities"
<BluesKaj> lovre, how are you upgrading ?
<lovre> BluesKaj: i was thinking i should do a fresh install, my home folder is on a separate partition. But i would not like to keep everything, just the data and stuff i choose. So i would manually delete stuff from ~/
<BluesKaj> lovre, jaunty to karmic?
<etreus> i have a problem to upgrade from jaunty to  karmic "kerneloops-daemon libpython2.6 python2.6 python2.6-dev python2.6-minimal update-manager-core
<etreus> update-manager-kde" are not authenticated correctly
<lovre> BluesKaj: yes
<lovre> BluesKaj: why, is there a problem?
<BluesKaj> lovre, I know some prefer the cli to gui upgrade apps , so the cli upgrade command that is supposed to be safe after updating to the latest in jaunty , is : do-release-update or use the update-manager gui , which is proven to be very safe to upgrade as well.
<BluesKaj> lovre, personally I don't see the point of a clean install , unless there are other factors that require it
<originalmguy> hello, I am having a problem with open office 3.1.1 spell check.can anyone help me?
<originalmguy> Im a newbie
<lovre> BluesKaj: wasnt it dist-upgrade before?
<BluesKaj> lovre, sorry the cli command should be : do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> yeah , but I was told it's deparacated
<lovre> BluesKaj: the thing is, i messed about much with my machine, trying lo learn stuff, so im not really sure everything is in order. Thats why i would like to do a clean install...
<Pici> dist-upgrade isn't for upgrading to a new release.
<originalmguy> does anyone know how to make spell check work in OO 3.1? I have followed most support docs I can find
<lovre> Pici: what for then?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed.Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<lovre> Pici: hmm.. point well made.
<lovre> clear
<lovre> ups, lol ^
<BluesKaj> Pici, makes sense
<lovre> BluesKaj: so what about my settings and stuff, is it all in home folder etc
<amik> Pici: wasn't dist-upgrade the recommended release upgrade mechanism? did they change what it does? or does the update-manager jus change the sources list first and then basically dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> lovre, do you have a separate home partition ?
<lovre> BluesKaj: yep
<amik> Pici: (I meant, wasn't it recommended until a year ago or so...)
<lovre> amik: thats what i thought
<originalmguy> :'(
<originalmguy> oh well
<originalmguy> guess no one knows
<BluesKaj> lovre , then just install using the manual partion option on /
<lovre> BluesKaj: and i can manually remove any settings that i dont want to keep? is that ok
<BluesKaj> lovre, dunno for sure , but I would think so
<BluesKaj> yeah sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade used to be the standard command for upgrading to new version
<amik> BluesKaj: so is the difference only changing the sources list automatically?
<lovre> BluesKaj: ok thank you
<lovre> can i run kubuntu live cd from usb stick? i dont have an empty cd atm
<bbigras> lovre: you can use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ to make a bootable usb stick. It can download the iso for you or you can specify your own. I always use that since my cd reader is broken
<kids> What do I need to install to get quicktime to playback in firefox? I have w64codecs from medibuntu installed
<lovre> bbigras: cool, thanx
<amik> lovre: in karmic there's a usb disc creator in the menu...
<bbigras> lovre: yw. be sure to get kubuntu 9.10. the unetbootin version from the ppa only offre 9.04
<kids> I like kde but if I can not get apple movie trailers to play I am going back to gnome
<bbigras> amik: do you need to boot the first?
<bbigras> lol
<BluesKaj> lovre, yeah , sources.list used to be automatically upgraded with those commands , but that's no longer the case.
<lovre> BluesKaj: :)
<salocin> Hey, i have eee pc 1000h and kubuntu nr 9.10. i am to stupid to open firefox whenever i click on it, he says that firefox allready is installed... can soemone help me?
<Maui>  hi all, i upgraded to kubuntu 9.10 and it doesn't mount automatically cd & dvdrom. I must to do it in a shell. How to fix? in jaunty automount worked fine....
<amik> bbigras: if u have karmic elsewhere...
<salocin> yes i have karmik
<bbigras> salocin: you are running the installer each time, check in the list Firefox should be there
<kids> can you guys play apple movie trailers?
<salocin> it runs
<amik> lovre: or u can use usb-creator in previous k/ubuntus
<markus__> moin
<salocin> lunux is total new, for me, i look araound, thx
<markus__> Everytime I move the mousepointer over a plasmoid the toolbar at the side comes up. Can I prevent that?
 * amik suggests ubbotu learn about the 3 usb-creation methods, if it doesn't alreay... seen this question here many times in the past few days
<bbigras> kids: I can't. there should be a plugin or something
<kids> works on my gnome machine
<bbigras> amik: thanks
<EagleScreen> Maui: try to add cdrom to /etc/fstab
<amik> bbigras: u know how to 'teach' it?
<bbigras> amik: teach what?
<Maui> EagleScreen: my fstab (line related to cdrom) -> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<Maui> maybe is it wrong?
<amik> bbigras: ubottu? or did I confuse ur answers with something else :-)
<asdkjfaskdjfaksd> hi @ all ive got an question, its about the devicemanager in kubuntu 9.10, ill installed kb9.10 fresh from a cd and now the devicemanager cant mount my usb-flashstick and hdd automaticaly is this known?
<salocin> is somwhere a german irc? i had a many questions but my englisch isnt very well...
<Pici> !de | salocin
<ubottu> salocin: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BluesKaj> Maui, no it's exactly the same as mine ...it should work
<EagleScreen> Maui: just check if /dev/scd0 and /media/cdrom0 exist
<BluesKaj>  /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0  ...is mine
<Maui> EagleScreen: yes, scd0 is a link to sr0
<bbigras> kids: if you're using firefox, maybe you could try mplayer-player, xine-plugin, mozilla-plugin-vlc or kaffeine-mozilla
<salocin> bbigras where can i find the list? i only work whit de kde window (if it named so...) i see linux and kubuntu vor three houers the first time...
<BluesKaj> salocin, Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Maui> consider that i can mount cdrom from shell (sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom) but it automount doesn't work! i mean, cd doesn't appear neither in notifier devices nor in dolphin
<EagleScreen> anybody thinks if Maui issue may be a HAL deprecation related problem?
<BluesKaj> EagleScreen, my fstab entry is exactly the same , but it could be a HW thing
<Maui> hw? do u mean related to...disk? or to reader?
<BluesKaj> Maui, does this show your cdrom?  sudo lshw -C disk
<Maui> BluesKaj: yes -> http://pastebin.com/m69c91c9b
<nomopofomo> trying to figure out how to search one of my HDs in KDE, any clues? i'm guessing i have to index it first but no idea how
<Knarkvador> salut
<nomopofomo> having a problem with the search program in kde :(
<pluma> I'm trying to add a custom keyboard layout variant to xkb, but it doesn't show up in the system manager (Kxkb?). The help file refers to paths that I don't have (the xkb files are in /usr/share/X11, not /etc/X11 except for xkb/base.xml which is not mentioned in the help file at all and seems to be linked to xkb/rules/xfree86.xml). Help?
<camillia> can someone help me figure out why flash doesn't have any sound after i upgraded from jaunty?  video plays but no sound.  all other sounds work just fine
<camillia> i've uninstalled flash and re-installed but it has not helped
<davidjheinrich> hi all, I'm trying to update from FireFox 3.0.15 to FF 3.5.4 ... in the package manager program, why does it show several different versions of FF as packages that I can install (i.e., 3.0, 3.1, & 3.5)?
<corium> hello
<ken> there is no direct upgrade to ff3.5. you can run both if u choose.
<davidjheinrich> what about bookmarks, plugins, other settings?
<davidjheinrich> and why isn't there a direct upgrade?
<ken> I don't know why it is set up that why. I have been using 3.5 since beforee it was inclluded in the release.
<davidjheinrich> ken, what did you do about your plugins, bookmarks, settings, etc? is there a way to move them over?
<bbigras> with jaunty, 3.5 and 3.0 have distinct profile directories
<ken> All those exist in a place for all mozilla browers to use, not just one. If use download 3.5 plugins or extensions they will be only for it. 3 an 3.5 can both be on your box and that is what I would sugest at this time
<davidjheinrich> ok, gotcha
<davidjheinrich> but what is the deal with the new FF 3.5 -- I just installed it -- being called "Sheretoko"?
<bbigras> davidjheinrich: http://www.asoftsite.org/s9y/archives/161-FAQ-Why-is-my-firefox-3.5-still-called-Shiretoko.html
<ken> if you use the ff installer in the menu u will get 3.5ff. sheretoko was the braanded release in 9.04
<bbigras> do you mean 9.10?
<davidjheinrich> ah, ok, I see. THat makes sense, to differentiate
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I've been a long Ubuntu/gnome user, and used to use KDE many moons ago on debian, am I right in thinking that all I need to do is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in karmic? Also, will that give me the session option to choose between gnome and kde on login in gdm?
<Vroomfondle> yes and yes, though you'll probably find that gdm turns into kdm and your splash screen might change
<JediMaster> not too bothered by it, I tend to hibernate so rarely see GDM =)
<JediMaster> thanks Vroomfondle
<JediMaster> heh ouch, 712MB extra
<Vroomfondle> yeah, KDE's quite big ;)
<pluma> I'm trying to add a custom keyboard layout variant to xkb, but it doesn't show up in the system manager (Kxkb?). The help file refers to paths that I don't have (the xkb files are in /usr/share/X11, not /etc/X11 except for xkb/base.xml which is not mentioned in the help file at all and seems to be linked to xkb/rules/xfree86.xml). Help?
<pluma> To anybody else out there trying to get their custom keyboard layouts to be recognised: the file is called evdev.xml, xfree86.xml and xorg.xml do nothing.
<greenmang0> hello friends... i upgraded 9.04 to 9.10.. but now i am not able to logout/restart/shutdown kubuntu from gui
<greenmang0> what can be the solution
<greenmang0> i use command line to shutdown system but that does not save my session
<ken> greenmango,  I would first add lancelot to your panel  and see if that works ok.'
<hagabaka> is there a ppa with drm-next or 2.6.32 kernel with KMS?
<JediMaster> is there any advantage to kdm over gdm?
<JediMaster> (installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu karmic)
<Unksi> JediMaster: it uses kde libraries instead of gnome, so if you dont use gnome, kdm is better
<lontra> JediMaster: not really ... kde artwork?
<JediMaster> Unksi, I do use gnome, so hoping to switch between them, so I'll stick with gdm for the moment
<lontra> JediMaster: that's what i would do
<Unksi> JediMaster: then it doesnt make much difference for you which one you use :)
<JediMaster> fair enough
<greenmang0> ken: ok... let me try it
<greenmang0> ken: nope... it's not working... i tried logging out from lancelot menu
<greenmang0> ken: i even tried removing ~/.kde directory... but it didn't help either
<greenmang0> can anybody here please help me solve this issue????
<ken> greenmango--ok, did u upgrade or do a clean install
<greenmang0> ken: upgrade
<greenmang0> ken: i am doing upgrade since 8.10
<ken> ok, i would go to synaptic an do a reinstall of the kde desktop . this may fix it. u have missing pkgs. before u reinstall it , highlight it and have synaptic check to see if it is broken.
<ken> I upgraded first to 9.10 and it was a complete flop. had to do a clean install to fix most things.
<antonio___> hola
<antonio___> alguien de españa
<Pici> !es | antonio___
<ubottu> antonio___: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<greenmang0> ken: let me try
<greenmang0> ken: there are no broken packages
<ken> reinstall kde and reboot, see if tha fixes it.
<greenmang0> ken: i just created a new user ... surprisingly it's working for her
<greenmang0> ken: but not for me... :(
<greenmang0> ken: that means' there has to be a way to fix it without reinstalling kde
<greenmang0> ken: i don't have good bandwidth anyway...
<ken> then just change your user to a new one with root privilages for now.
<greenmang0> ken: i didn't understand you...
<ken> u can not use your main account. just create a new user for u and give it admin and root privlages
<greenmang0> ken: oh.. that i have done :)
<greenmang0> ken: but i still want to use my old account... isn't it possible at all???
<_nix_> Is it really quiet or I'm just not connected?
<_nix_> oh.. lag, nvm.
<ken> yes it is fixable but i don't know how to go about it in the terminal.
<maredzek> hi, i have a problem with compilikng kdevelop what packages do i miss? http://pastebin.com/m540ad33b
<greenmang0> _nix_: help me fix my issue :P
<greenmang0> ken: ok...
<a__> channel list
<_nix_> greenmang0: what's up?
<greenmang0> _nix_: not able to logout/shutdown/reboot from gui....
<_nix_> greenmang0: looks like there is something in kde that is working for "her" and not you?
<greenmang0> _nix_: yeah... hehe...
<bbigras> maredzek: kdevplatform-dev
<_nix_> greenmang0: if you don't mind losing your kde settings, you can log into a console and delete your ~/.kde directory and try again. that is like resetting kde for a user.
<greenmang0> _nix_: i did it... didn't help :(
<rosco_y> does anyone have a link that explains adding a commercial repo to synaptic?
<BluesKaj> commercial repo?
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: one second----I'll try to explain better
<a__>  /list
<_nix_> greenmang0: hmm, lemme poke around and see if i can find something.
<greenmang0> _nix_: ok
<rosco_y> Add the universe, multiverse and (important) commercial repositories
<rosco_y> I'm following some instructions on setting up vmware
<bbigras> maredzek: if kdevplatform-dev is not recent enough you may have to build it yourself. there's tools to help like kdesvn-build and a ruby one for people who want to code using git-svn. If you need help don't hesitate
<rosco_y> I wish vbox supported 64 bits--no instructions necessary for vbox
<rosco_y> so I'm editing /etc/apt/sources.list, but I don't know how to add commercial repositories
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, they aren't commercial
<rosco_y> darn phone
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: I hear you, but I think there are commercial options
<maredzek> bbigras - you are right
<maredzek> i installed this package from repo
<maredzek> but still there is an eroor
<rosco_y> I think I need to add the commercial repo because the makers of vmware do sell some vmware software, but I just happen to want the freebies
<_nix_> greenmang0: in System Settings > Advanced > Login Manager > Shutdown you can specify who is allowed to shutdown the computer. I'm not sure if that helps but its a starting point anyway.
<rosco_y> so I'm adding: deb-src http://canonical.com/ubuntu karmic-commercial main
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I've just installed kubuntu-desktop, I've got to say, I'm hugely impressed, it's been about 6 years since I last used KDE (probably when I moved from debian to ubuntu) and I've got to say it's hugely improved, and after just a few minutes I prefer it to gnome/ubuntu
<rosco_y> does that look right?
<_nix_> JediMaster: welcome back :)
<rosco_y> JediMaster: the same thing happened to me.  The only thing I miss from gnome was that their panel spanned more than one monitor
<JediMaster> thanks _nix_
<JediMaster> brb, going to see what nvidia's twinview is like without xinerama
<darkham> how can i change repositories servers?
<darkham> please help
<BluesKaj> darkham, the repos or the server that contains them/
<BluesKaj> ?
<rosco_y> Does anyone have a link to good instructions for setting up VMware?
<darkham> BluesKaj, i want to do the same thing as system as system-----administration----software sources in ubuntu
<darkham> i want set another server from repository
<mandragor> Has anyone been able to make firefox open "telnet://"-links? If I click one I get the message "Firefox doesn't know hw to open this address, because the protocol (telnet) isn't associated with any program." and an "ok"-button
<_nix_> darkham: you can achieve the same using KPackagekit
<darkham> _nix: i've the same "software sources"
<darkham> ?
<eagles0513875> darkham: you do that in kpackagekit you can change the region to servers closer to you like local mirrors
<BluesKaj> darkham, open your package manager
<MBSTO> joo
<darkham> BluesKaj, eagles0513875 i'm trying to help a friend with kubuntu, i'm in ubuntu
<eagles0513875> darkham: concepts the same in either or
<darkham> it's my problem :)
<BluesKaj> darkham, choose software sources
<eagles0513875> like BluesKaj said use the package manager to choose them
<BluesKaj> darkham, which server is it using now ?
<_nix_> darkham: K Menu > Applications > System > Software Management > Settings > Edit Sources .. like that
<BluesKaj> _nix_, he's on ubuntu
<darkham> BluesKaj, i'km on ubuntu, but the problem is on a friend in kubuntu karmic
<darkham> _nix_, thanx, i tell him it
<BluesKaj> ok tell him to open kpackagekit
<eagles0513875> darkham: get him in here and we can wlk him through here
<darkham> eagles0513875, he don't speak english...
<darkham> :)
<eagles0513875> what language does he speak darkham
<eagles0513875> there is most likely a channel for people who use kubuntu in his language
<zaythan> I've read the "things to do after you install ubuntu" is there a version for Kubunut
<darkham> eagles0513875, italian, he is too in the italian channel but peoples don't help him
<zaythan> kubuntu*
<eagles0513875> zaythan: they are the same
<eagles0513875> darkham: he has to be patient and wait
<zaythan> Cool, so is Kubuntu going to stay on top of the KDE distros after openSUSE 11.2 comes out?
<BluesKaj> darkham, is he using Italian sources , that would be his default
<rosco_y> Does anyone know what to add to /etc/apt/sources.list to enable commercial repositories?
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, they are not commercial repos !
<darkham> BluesKaj, he have errors, and he can't end no operation
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: sorry, I'm a newb...do you know what I'm trying to ask?
<darkham> BluesKaj, dpkg --configure -a ?
<BluesKaj> darkham, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<darkham> BluesKaj, thanx
<BluesKaj> darkham, then dpkg --configure -a
<darkham> ok
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: I'm following these instructions: http://blogs.sun.com/kkranz/entry/setting_up_vmware_on_ubuntu
<rosco_y> right at the top: "Add the universe, multiverse and (important) commercial repositories "
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, open the package manager and check all available repos including "other software" , except the cdrom
<rosco_y> I tried "deb-src http://canonical.com/ubuntu karmic-commercial main", but it fails when I refresh
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: thanks...I'll give that a whirl
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, after adding repos you do a: sudo aptitude update in the konsole
<BluesKaj> sudo aptitude update
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: I'm not finding the "all available repos including "other software" option in synaptic
<dkhfdkdfds> hi
<rosco_y> hi dkhfdkdfds
<rosco_y> that looks really hard to pronounce
<_nix_> better now heh
<digme1990> I cannot hear audio on flash movies (ie. youtube), anybody has the same problem with kubuntu 9.10?
<rosco_y> digme1990: I'm having the same deal
<digme1990> have you fixed it?
<rosco_y> with the previous kubuntu, I was having the same problem:  my son told me to install some media package, and that worked
<rosco_y> but I can't remember what it was
<rosco_y> oh, maybe it was that volume control, the console-based one---what is that?
<_nix_> alsamixer?
<rosco_y> yes
<_nix_> it comes preinstalled i guess
<rosco_y> digme1990: do you have alsamixer installed?  That might help
<digme1990> yes i am now on that
<zaythan> digme1990: you may need to turn up the PCM volumn in your volumn control.
<digme1990> i ran alsamixer on konsole
<digme1990> ok ill try
<digme1990> its now all way up
<digme1990> omg now it works!
<digme1990> hehehe
<digme1990> thanks a lot
<zaythan> np
<BluesKaj> rosco_y, in synaptic , choose settings repositories
<digme1990> i cant figure out why PCM was muted
<zaythan> its been coming that way by default
<zaythan> it gave me some trouble at teh beginning too
<_nix_> lol
<zaythan> felt like agoon when i figured out what happened
<BluesKaj> settings / repositories
<macken> Is there a way to separate a flash file? the file contains video and audio. I would like to take the audio out so it is in a separate file.
<digme1990> I'm happy, now I can listen to my porn vids on xtube.com
<digme1990> lol
<_nix_> macken: mplayer -dumpaudio <file> works for me.. they're usually flv files
<macken> ok i'll try that, thanks
<BluesKaj> vlc plays mostly everything
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<rosco_y> BluesKaj: Thanks, I'll try that
<rosco_y> digme1990: it's working for me now too :)
<rosco_y> Now I can listen to my Dave Mathews :)
 * rosco_y old school
<digme1990> yes it works
<deusr_> Hello, I upgraded from Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now it is showing the icon stating new updates
<ahmedtaufiq> does kubuntu has any apllication that changes the ip frequently ?
<kgeek> ahmedtaufiq: y u want that ?
<digme1990> how can I change the text size in menus and titlebars? it is huge!
<greenmang0> _nix_: i tried... "who's allowed to shutdown thing..." but didn't work... :(
<MBSTO> m4v, lady, where are uuu??? T_T
<deusr_> hi someone?
<_nix_> greenmang0: what happens when you try to shutdown?
<greenmang0> _nix_: nothing
<_nix_> greenmang0: no message whatsoever?
<ubsafder> did you try from the comand line "shutdown -h now"
<greenmang0> _nix_: nope
<greenmang0> ubsafder: that works... but that doesn't save session information
<ubsafder> yes ok then you know it is now permissions
<ubsafder> not
<greenmang0> ubsafder: so what do you want to suggest??
<ubsafder> i am looking what icon and command you can add to your desktop give me time
<greenmang0> ubsafder: sure...
<_nix_> greenmang0: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201569 check this link, i think you're having the same issues.
<hershey> if you add the show desktop widget, then click on it, you go to black and have to log out, lol
<_nix_> greenmang0: apparently its due to knotify hanging up when trying to play the logout sound ...
<greenmang0> _nix_: then why does it work for new / fresh system user
<greenmang0> ??
<_nix_> greenmang0: hmm, i totally forgot that part. can you check if the two users belong to the same group? the command "groups" will give t.
<_nix_> you a list*
<JediMaster> omg *droool* I just love kde/kubuntu sooo much, it's been about 6 years since I last used it, and have been using windows or ubuntu/gnome, damn I'm happy I just installed kubuntu-desktop =)
<_nix_> JediMaster: heh, enjoy the new experience :)
<greenmang0> _nix_: i am a sudoer while new user is not...
<JediMaster> I was only saying to someone yesterday that Ubuntu/gnome are just so far away from the gloss that windows 7 and Mac OSX have
<greenmang0> _nix_: so i am a member of more groups while new user is just one
<matthco> i'm confused
<matthco> oh, hello
<matthco> what have I done?
<ni1s> Is there any way of getting Knetworkmanager to stop asking me for my password when I login?
<dabayman> when i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 i got a plasma-decktoprc error at boot-up. Saying its "not writeable"
<tsimpson> ni1s: that's kwallet, you can set the password for it to blank
<_nix_> greenmang0: i don't know then. maybe "she" hexed your system heh.
<JediMaster> KDE actually looks and feels nicer that windows 7 IMO, and I actually went out and bought it on the day of release
<ni1s> tsimpson, awesome thanks
<tsimpson> ni1s: open kwalletmanager, right click the wallet -> change password
<tsimpson> then just leave it blank and confirm
<dabayman> any suggestions?
<greenmang0> _nix_: hehe
<tsimpson> dabayman: sudo chown -R $(whoami): ~/.kde
<tsimpson> dabayman: makes sure all files/dirs under ~/.kde are owned by you
<dabayman> tsimpson: ok, ty. should i reboot now?
<tsimpson> you should only need to logout and back in again
<dabayman> true
<dabayman> tsimpson: Thanks, worked!
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<_nix_> greenmang0: maybe you can try going to System Settings > Notifications > System Notifications > Player Settings and choose "No audio output"  and try to shutdown again.
<_nix_> greenmang0: i'm only drawing this from that bug report :)
<greenmang0> _nix_: let me try
<kalp> my kubuntu 9.10 is crashing after resuming from suspend. is this a general problem with all?
<greenmang0> _nix_: not working...
<_nix_> greenmang0: are you able to shutdown from cli? does "shitdown -h now" work?
<_nix_> greenmang0: ... make that "shutdown -h now"
<deusr_> hello,  someone help me?
<greenmang0> _nix_: yes... that is how i am able to shutdown my system last couple of days
<jschall> how the hell do i set up a static ip address? no matter what i do, it always autoconnects to "auto eth0"
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD or DVD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please get in touch with your LoCo Team | KDE 4.3.3 out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Riddell> KDE 4.3.3 out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3
<bukalemun> hello all
<_nix_> Riddell: thanks
<greenmang0> jschall: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jschall> greenmang0: seems like the gui should have a way to do that, that's ridiculous that it doesn't...
<_nix_> greenmang0: looks like a kde issue, there should be some clues in ~/.xsession-errors
<greenmang0> jschall: i never tried it with gui... and i don't use network-manager as well
<greenmang0> _nix_: ok...
<_nix_> deusr_: hello, how do you do.
<jschall> greenmang0: just seems like if kubuntu wants to be marketable to end-users, it might be nice to have a less back-asswards network config interface
<greenmang0> jschall: maybe...
<greenmang0> _nix_: thanks a lot
<greenmang0> _nix_: you point me towards a write direction
<greenmang0> i just checked ~/.xsession-errors
<greenmang0> _nix_: it was skim which was causing problem.... i closed it.. and now i get all the options i want
<deusr_> _nix_: I upgraded from Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now it is showing the icon stating new updates
<greenmang0> _nix_: thanks.....
<_nix_> greenmang0: congrats :)
<greenmang0> oops... s/write/right :P
<greenmang0> _nix_: :D
<greenmang0> _nix_: that me she didn't hex into my system ;)
<greenmang0> means*
<_nix_> greenmang0: heh
<greenmang0> _nix_: time to sleep now... bye..
<_nix_> greenmang0: yah its late
<kalp> my kubuntu 9.10 is crashing after resuming from suspend. is this a general problem with all?
<deusr_>  I upgraded from Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now it is showing the icon stating new updates???
<mime> hello
<xtyper> i cant install kubuntu 11.1 its give me error in install..  error to create grub yast or something
<mime> im installing kde 4.3 for jaunty j, are my sound drivers gonna change? thanx?
<mime> or only interface? thnx
<lontra> what package do i need to install ... configure: error: X11 not found but required, configure aborted.
<kgeek> i m nt able to connect to PEAP+TKIP(msvchapv2) encrypted wireless network ..i used both wicd and network manege (default) help with ti
<kgeek> pls pls
<InforMed> Hi! I think I will give up of Karmic! I can't live without my external disk, and every time I reboot karmic don't mount the disc... "unable to enumerate usb device port 3". After 1 or 2h the disk mounts! It's annoying!
<xtyper> i cant install kubuntu 11.1 its give me error in install..  error to create grub yast or something
<BluesKaj> kgeek, that looks like a cellphone network ...are you using a 3G stick?
<kgeek> BluesKaj: no it is not it is our college's wireless network i m using my netgear wireless CARD
<localnnuser__> kscreensaver doesnt start, any ideas WHY?
<BluesKaj> kgeek, you may want to find out what kind of encryption we're dealing with wpa-psk wpa2, wpa wep ?\
<kgeek> BluesKaj: its WPA
<kgeek> BluesKaj: sry itz WPA2
<BluesKaj> did you set the wpa2 in wicd?
<kgeek> BluesKaj: yes..
<BluesKaj> with a passwrd/passkey?
<xtyper> i cant install kubuntu  its give me error in install..  error to create grub yast or something
<kgeek> BluesKaj: in WPA-2 (peap-TKIP) u need an user a/c
<BluesKaj> xtyper, no yast on kubuntu
<kgeek> BluesKaj: yes i got the a/c which workred well in window box.
<xtyper> bluskaj  : ok i try to install opensuse but no one help me =/
<kgeek> BluesKaj: wicd is able to validate my a/c's identity but  it is nt getting IP from DHCp while in windows box with same wireless card and same a/c it is getting well connected.
<BluesKaj> kgeek, ok , you need to reinstall the wifi card driver
<xtyper> bluekaj : i dont have wifi
<kgeek> BluesKaj: hey dude ..i don't think so..as it is validating ..identity
<BluesKaj> kgeek, the same thing happened to me , beleive me the driver needs to be reinstalled
<BluesKaj> wicd  just cycles trying to get the IP after validation
<BluesKaj> kgeek, I'll bet you also have 100% signal too
<osirisx11> anyone know how i can get my 5G IPOD NANO to work on kubuntu?
<kgeek> BluesKaj: actually i didn't installed driver for my card ..it got detected as i inserted usb netgear WIFI card
<kgeek> BluesKaj: it also detected the network ..
<caris_mere> in Karmic, what is the xorg.conf equivalent?
<kgeek> BluesKaj: yo mostly some times below 90
<BluesKaj> kgeek, dunno what else to tell you , try ndiswrapper and your windows driver
<xtyper> when i install kubuntu i got error in sda5 ( sda5=NFTS) weird ,   i need to install it in sda7 (EXT3)
<BluesKaj> xtyper, use the manual partition option and install / on ext3
<xtyper> bluekaj : i tired but its give me error in ntfs partition , ( i do 2 partitions ext4 and swap
<BluesKaj> flag the ext3 partition as the boot , then try
<xtyper> bluekaj :there is optiojn to do it in kubuntu install ?
<BluesKaj> yes , when you get to the paritioning oprion
<xtyper> flag do you mean active the partition ?
<BluesKaj> yes,partitioning option
<BluesKaj> make, the ext3 the boot partition
<xtyper> ext4
<BluesKaj> whichever partition youwant as root or /
<BluesKaj> bbl...5mins
<kgeek> BluesKaj: thnxx dude .. will  try ...
<kgeek> xtyper: ya u can have .ext4 as well
<kgeek> xtyper: use ext4 as /  and make it primary partition
<BluesKaj> these guys with 7 partitions ...makes me wonder what kind of parteditor they've been using
<Novice> Doe's fglrx have drivers for ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 or would I have to use open source drivers?
<Pici> Novice: I'm pretty sure that you'd need to use the open drivers for that
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD or DVD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please get in touch with your LoCo Team | KDE 4.3.3 for Karmic in the backports: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org
<MWebmistress> Morning!
<Novice> Pici: any ideas on how to get and install the correct drivers?
<Pici> Novice: It *should* detect them automatically.
<MWebmistress> Any idea how to create 2 different shares, allowing a laptop to write to the server as 2 different users?
<Novice> Pici: I am using kubuntu 9.10 but it is not detecting any hardware drivers!
<Pici> Novice: It doesn't need to. The Hardware Drivers tool is only for detecting if you need to install proprietary (close source) drivers.
<Novice> Ah
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download your free Kubuntu 9.10 CD iso: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | For pressed CDs, please ask your LoCo Team | KDE 4.3.3 for Karmic in the backports: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<xtyper> Kubuntu 9.10 vs openSUSE 11.2 who win ?
<Mamarok> looks better now, Pici :)
<Pici> Indeed.
<jussio1> xtyper: not a subject for here.
<jussio1> xtyper: #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<Novice> Pici: so how can i fix my problem?
<MWebmistress> Someone suggested SFTP for this but I dont know if that would work.  The server is physically behind the same firewall as the client laptop.  Besides, my router does not seem to have settings to keep static IPs on connected machines.
<Pici> Novice: I missed that part, whats the issue that you're having.
<xtyper> when kubuntu  9.10 relased ?
<_hierO> Hi, all. I need help. I'm having a problem with Kubuntu and my laptop. It won't start up live or install at all. The laptop restarts at "loading /casper/initrd.gz."
<jussio1> MWebmistress: you can use sftp with hostnames on a local network...
<Novice> Pici: Need the correct drivers for ATI Radeon Express 1100
<Novice> Pici: SO THAT i HAVE 3D SUPPORT
<Novice> Pici: sry caps
<MWebmistress> but how would that work with the lack of static IP assignment to my box.  I looked up options for my Airlilnk101 router
<Pici> Novice: Can you pastebin the results of:    grep driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log    please?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
 * MWebmistress even looked up Tomato for her router but it doesnt seem any installs exist for that particular router
<Novice> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m57334b7f
<llutz> MWebmistress: what about dd-wrt?
<MWebmistress> dd-wrt?
<llutz> MWebmistress: alternate firmware
<MWebmistress> Lets see if mine is listed
<MWebmistress> nope.  Mine is an AR315
<MWebmistress> Very old
<Novice> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m57334b7f
<MWebmistress> but yeah, SFTP seems easiest at this point.
<Novice> Pici: you still there?
<Pici> Novice: You could try adding the following to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to force it to use the ati driver: http://pastebin.com/m39428f6a
<rosco_y> what is the best task manager?
<rosco_y> hmm....I'll look in aptitude :_
<llutz> !best | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Novice> Pici: SO IS THE DRVER INSTALLED AND JUST NOT WORKING OR WHAT?
<Pici> Novice: caps...
<Novice> Pici: yeah sry dang buttons stick
<Pici> Novice: Your xorg log says its loading the vesa (generic) driver instead of the ati driver.  the 'ati' driver is installed by default.
<Pici> It should be detecting and using it, but its not for some reason.
<Novice> Pici: so how do I force it to use the other
<rosco_y> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rosco_y> lol
<Pici> Novice: Copy the contents of the pastebin I linked to into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rosco_y> cleaver things, those bots
<Novice> Pici: sry not familliar with /etc were is it located?
<rosco_y> llutz: kudos
<Pici> Novice: run the following: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rosco_y> looks like the "Office" application group has what I need
<Novice> Pici: ok thats done
<Pici> Novice: Is there anything in there?
<Novice> Pici: no
<Pici> Novice: Okay, so just paste in what I put on the pastebin and save.
<Pici> Note: If this doesnt work and you cannot get back into the graphical environment. Just login on the text based login and run the following command: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf    then reboot.
<Novice> Pici: ok thats done
<Novice> Pici: ok did that
<Pici> Novice: Er, you ran the rm command?
<Pici> (you weren't supposed to)
<Novice> Pici: no sry 1 sec
<Pici> Novice: Don't run it!
<MsMaco> oh goodness
<Pici> oh goodness indeed.
<Pici> It won't break anything, we'll just have to start over though.
<alexeis> COMENSANDO HOY CON UBUNTU
<alexeis> MUY INTEREZANTE
<Novice> Pici: so after i pasted the stuff in kate and saved it then what reboot
<Pici> Novice: Yes, reboot. But write down on a peice of paper or something the following command: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Novice> Pici: ok thats what im doing brb
<Pici> Novice: If you are unable to login when your system reboots, just run that command and it will revert the changes that we made.
<betitto0o> hola
<Novice> Pici: hey tried it and didnt work now it wont revert back either so im on another pc
<Novice> Pici: was the command sudo rm/etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> Novice, there's a space after rm
<Novice> Pici:  kk let me try it real quick
<tertitten> is the new kde any fun ?
<eduard> hello guys,i have a question,how do i change display manager from kdm to gdm?
<eduard> so,anybody has any ideas on my problem?
<Novice> Pici: what is the command again couse keeps saying no such file or command
<BluesKaj> eduard, do you have gnome/ubuntu-desktop installed /
<obladi> How is the new KDE ?
<eduard> Yes i do,i had previosly installed ubuntu desktop then through terminal i installed kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<eduard> it changed my display mgr from gdm to kdm
<Novice> eduard: I believe you can choose at login
<BluesKaj> eduard, yes,you can choose gdm or kdm at login
<eduard> erm wait i sec,i will try and see
<eduard> just checked,it allows me to select only the desktop environment but not the display manager
<BluesKaj> Novice, sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Novice> Pici: any ideas y it's telling me no such file or command
<MsMaco> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<MsMaco> eduard: ^
<Pici> Novice: What are you trying to run now?
<BluesKaj> the file was probly removed before you rebooted
<eduard> MsMaco ty ^^,i now switched back to gdm
<Novice> Pici: we are trying to undo what we just did in kate couse it didn't work
<Novice> Pici: anotherword's my graphical user interface is gone now
<Pici> Novice: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Novice> Pici: That's what I am telling you it say's no such file or command when I type that
<Pici> Novice: What does the exact error say?
<Novice> Pici: ok got it to work my bad typo
<Novice> Pici: now im back to square one on the radeon drivers
<Novice> Pici: anymore suggestions on how to get my ATI Radeon Xpress 100 drivers working?
<Pici> Novice: I cannot think of anything at the moment, sorry :/
<Pici> Perhaps the forums have some more answers.
<nicolas_> hello
<sunit> hey
<jonah> hey guys this raid bug is killing me, i can install my system ok with 9.10 karmic, but when i reboot i get stuck at initfrms with an error saying my disk path doesn't exist, how can i fix this. the bug says to run  dpkg-reconfigure mdadm  but how can i from initfrms??
<jonah> i can boot the live disc if that helps??
<jonah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1313097
<jonah> that's the problem
<jonah> could anyone please help me out, thanks much appreiciated if anyone has any ideas on how i can boot my system
<bbeck> I notice that KDE 4.3.3 has become available through apt.  However, after adding the new repo, update / upgrade shows no new packages to install.  Has anyone been successful at installing it yet?
<bbigras> bbeck: I'm downloading the 123 new packages right now
<bbigras> bbeck: did you add the gpg key?
<bbeck> I did
<bbeck> The warning message does not show up.  I am runnin 64-bit, so maybe it's taking awhile for that particular version to hit.
<bbigras> I'm running 64 bit too
<bbigras> maybe you can check : apt-get update to see if there's anything wrong
<mojosan``> anyone know of any solution to make a bluetooth keyboard work on kubuntu 9.10?
<bbeck> bbigras: ah I figured it out, I had entered the incorrect URL.  (Don't know how I managed that but...)  Thanks for the help.
<gigasoft>  how to play dvd with menu options?
<proteus> I need some help: I just got a windows user converted to kubuntu but he's having a problem with his taskbar/panel disappearing and all the info I find on the web seems out of date. I've already tried having him kill plasma-desktop and restart it with no success. any assistance would be most appreciated!
<proteus> I don't want my friend heading back over to the dark side!
<bbeck> proteus: please describe disappearing.  Do you mean he has to add a new panel to bring it back?
<proteus> bbeck, meaning he can't seem to bring it back period.
<proteus> unfortunately, though experienced with bsd/linux I've been using xfce for quite a while and the new kde is unfamiliar to me
<bbigras> bbeck: yw :)
<jonah> hi can anyone please help me get past initframs please
<jonah> i've loaded up a live cd but when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mdadm it says it's not installed, it's acting on the livecd and not fixing my system
<frenchy> Hello every one :) does someone have experience in gspca ???
<frenchy> I am trying to compile it  and it refuses under kubuntu 9.10
<webchatuser41367> Is there anyway so that each user have a custom splash screen when login in?
<freinhard> hi!
<rosco_y> hi freinhard
<jxjl> good evening, I'm trying to install kubuntu 9.10, but installer shows me my 2 80 GB disks (with prepared ext3 and swap filesystems) as a raid without any filesystems, but it isn't raid, is there any way, how to disable raid functionality in installer, to allow me to install kubuntu on my disks? (I'm using the first one for / and second for home, but there are also another filesystems)
<freinhard> just saw the post about kde 4.3.3 on kubuntu.org. i thought minor bugfix releases would get into the main karmic-updates repositories?
<rosco_y> jxjl: I wonder if it's in your bio?
<rosco_y> sorry, bios
<hansen_> is mplayer broken in karmic?
<freinhard> hansen_: works for me on cli
<hansen_> I'm using it to extract/convert audio, which worked nicely on jaunty. In karmic I just get a lot of "Too many buffered pts" and no output
<jxjl> but I could install prevoius versions (i have never seen my disk as a raid before 9.10), now I want to make clean install
<aaron424> installing a sound card broke my wifi
<BluesKaj> mplayer is broken on mysetup period and has been for the last 2 distros
<aaron424> wifi pci card, cm8736 sound card
<freinhard> hansen_: tried to add -correct-pts
<frenchy> anyone ?? some help with the compilation of gspca, trying to comunicate with my gf, ND she brack my balls to c me trough cam :(
<devil81> #ubuntu.de
<neceve> hi all
<brendan-> who has a good guide for installing WMP firefox support for 9.10
<neceve> guys, I'm on a dead end, I don't know what to do with the power management mechanism on 9.10
<neceve> can someone to give me a hint?
<jazzy_d> hi everyone
<jazzy_d> how to configure ALSA to output 96khz audio ???/ PLS PLS
<bottiger> If I want to burn a video onto a DVD so I can play it in my DVD player - to I need to convert it first or can k3b do that for me?
<ubuntu_> !ask neceve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask neceve
<Tscheesy> brendan-: i do use the mozilla-plugin-vlc for this
<Tscheesy> neceve: did you have a look at the systemsettings - Powermanagment-Profiles ?
<brendan-> k
<brendan-> lemme work on installing that
<alisa> helo
<alisa> rashen?
<Tscheesy> !Hi | alisa
<ubottu> alisa: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<neceve> Tscheesy: Everything looks fine, on /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0 I can see charging/discharging with acpi_listenI can see the event (plug/unplug battery)
<reagleBRKLN> I can't figure it out, the fonts on this site in Konq (and Firefox) look lousy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam. But another page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams) using the same stylsheets looks great.
<neceve> even on applet I can see "is discharging" but remains in "plugged" mode
<neoandersen> I lost evetything
<neoandersen> everything : (
<Tscheesy> neceve: i remarked such a behavior once since KDE4.3.2 here on my Laptop
<neoandersen> how to know if my partition is ext3 or ext4?
<reagleBRKLN> Here's an image of the two pages: Why does the one look so much worse? http://reagle.org/joseph/2009/11/cruddy-fonts.png
<neoandersen> I upgrade to 9.10 and would like to know if partition upgraded to ext4 automatically too...
<Tscheesy> neoandersen: it doesnt do that automatically
<JTA> i just installed ubuntu studio 9.10, anybody know what the default file manager is in ubuntu 9.10?  it's not mc
<lovre> hi all. I have just installed Karmic Koala. Is there somewhere a list of things to do now, my fonts are messy and small, specially in firefox, and to install mp3 support and stuff like that...
<lovre> and my sound is not working
<nighteagle> for mp3, you can install xine-ui
<bbigras> neoandersen: to know if you have ext3 or 4 you can type: mount
<neoandersen> bbigras: thanks
<bbigras> neoandersen: yw
<DIGGGER> hi
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I am hoping someone might be able to help me figure out why Amarok suddenly stopped working
<bdizzle> I tried restarting, tried uninstall / re-install
<bdizzle> it won't play things anymore
<bdizzle> nevermind, got it
<mojosan``> aaah blueman saved the day
<JTA> ok, i think i found what is happening, thanks
<user_> hi!I have a short and simple question:歩W度I perform arithmetic operations in a bsh script?
<user_> read a; b=$a*2; echo $b; shows when entered 5 for a, it shows 5*2  instead of 10
<user_> I tried google and it told me: let "b=$a*s" but it tells me it cannot find the let command
<jazzy_d> Qt 4.1 or greater is required, how to install it under kubuntu 9.10??
<mojosan``> jazzy_d: under your kde menu, go to applications -> system -> software managment, then youll figure out
<jazzy_d> thanks
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> problem upgrading: upgrade-manager is stuck at cleanup, removing "powernowd". attempting to stop powernowd fails.
<DexterF> now - what am I supposed to do? kill the upgrade-manager and reboot?
<DexterF> how do I resume the cleanup then?
<lovre> flash in firefox doesnt produce sound... what do i do
<lovre> my fonts are all so small....?
<avihay> lovre: about the fonts, you can force your screen DPI
<lovre> avihay: how? with nvidia settings pannel or?
<avihay> or change the deafult font size...
<furuno> so I've just installed kubuntu karmic, after configuring my CDMA network (entering number, username, password), I click on the network manager icon and choose my network but nothing happens (the popup menu still there and I'm not connected), any help?
<avihay> umm, don't know the nvidia settings panel, but go to system settings
<avihay> furuno: replace knetwork manager, me thinks. it won't connect to encripted networks for me
<lovre> ok brb
<furuno> avihay : the bad news is, my CDMA connection is my only way to connect to network, any workaround (I can access my Kubuntu partition from Ubuntu) ?
<avihay> umm, well, I think that the nm-applet package is on the cd
<furuno> avihay : so I just need to pop the cd in and apt-get or dpkg?
<yacov> user_:  try this c=$(($a*2))
<yacov> it worked for me
<avihay> furuno: you also need to add the cd to your sources
<avihay> let me first check if the package is there
<furuno> avihay : or can I just pop my Kubuntu cd in Ubuntu and install kde?
<avihay> umm, you'll have to be more specific as to what you mean, but yes, there is a way to add kde to an ubuntu installation
<avihay> furuno: and you can use your cd as a source for some(most) of the packagers
<furuno> avihay : I've tried "apt-cdrom add" and  "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" but it say I still need to download 187 MB of packages, is there's anyway to do this without downloading?
<avihay> umm, a part of that 187MB will be from the CD
<avihay> you can upplug and try
<avihay> *disconect from the network
<furuno> avihay : let me try disconnecting
<avihay> anyway, you can download the .deb files to network-manager-gnome manuallly
<avihay> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/network-manager-applet/
<avihay> replace us with your country code...
<avihay> furuno: when installing kubuntu desktop, you would also want to install all the packages that kubuntu-desktop recommends
<avihay> I have to take a shower, be back in 20
<furuno> avihay : no luck :|
<avihay> bahh, well, no shower for me
<furuno> well then I just need to be patient and download, right :/ 50min at 60 KB/s
<furuno> really, apt-get should use a faster downloader like the one on arch :/
<avihay> depends, you can still download the nm-applet's deb file and install it manually in kubuntu
<furuno> avihay : well, my Ubuntu partition is 32 GB and Kubuntu is only 16 GB and I prefer to work in here :)
<avihay> I see
<Gargoyle1976> I've upgraded 9.10 and my atheros wireless controller keeps dropping the connection. I know there is a bug report, but does anyone know of a workaround to get it working?
<furuno> I guess I just bug (or help) someone at #ubuntu
<avihay> Gargoyle1976: you can try and install an older/newer package
<Gargoyle1976> avihay: i tried doing the back ports and I thought it worked but it lost it again...it worked under 9.04 fine tho
#kubuntu 2009-11-05
<lordganesh> what is gpg error
<deusr_> hi
<deusr_> someone?
<fela> hi
<deusr_>  I upgraded from Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and now it is showing the icon stating new updates???
<deusr_> fela:
<fela> well u can install the updates
<fela> sometimes updates depend on other updates so you have to install the first updates first - ie upgrade to karmic and then install karmic's updates
<deusr_> fela: in version 9.04, appeared an icon on the tarefaz saying about new updates, now is not appearing in version 9.10
<fela> that's strange, well are you sure there are updates available?
<deusr_> I'm already with kubuntu 9.10
<deusr_> yes, he had, but I updated via terminal
<fela> well i guess you could just usee that for the time being
<fela> it's probably a bug of some sort
<hosified> good god...does anyone know how to enable 5.1 sound on a default installation of kubuntu karmic?
<hosified> jazzy_d: any luck with your problem after?
<hosified> i'm still trying to get 5.1 enabled on my default installation of kubuntu karmic 9.10
<hosified> :S
<jazzy_d> yIm installing jack
<hosified> I installed pulseaudio but everything started cracking on me last night...
<jazzy_d> the problem is I need to load realtime-lsm
<jazzy_d> just I dont know how to load it
<hosified> sounds like you got your hands full.
<jazzy_d> I started
<Gargoyle1976> I've upgraded 9.10 and my atheros wireless controller keeps dropping the connection. I know there is a bug report, but does anyone know of a workaround to get it working?
<jazzy_d> music is one of my priorities on linux so I had to look for solution
<jazzy_d> jack freezes now, cuz I dont have realtime-lsm loaded
<hosified> dunno what to tell you on that....
<jazzy_d> ok
<hosified> so seriously, does anyone here know how to enable surround sound without installed pulseaudio?
<jazzy_d> btw Alsa needs to be configured for 96khz/24bit output
<jazzy_d> ubuntu or kde?
<hosified> kubuntu
<hosified> kde
<hosified> i've already enabled all the channels in kmix
<hosified> and put the levels all the way up.
<jazzy_d> try start, apps, multimedia, volume control (pulseaudio...)
<hosified> I don't have pulse audio installed...
<hosified> I just did a fresh installation of kubuntu about an hour ago.
<jazzy_d> ok
<deusr_> seems that the kdesudo is misconfigured, anyone know how do I reconfigure?
<axiom> No sound in Flash on a 64 bit box.  Are there instructions to fix this somewhere?
<axiom> just upgraded to 9.10
<kavurt> axiom: you may need to adjust some options in Kmix
<hosified> axiom: I just quickly glanced at a page and said to remove and reinstall the flash packages.
<axiom> Thanks, I have done that
<axiom> I am running the latest 64-bit version of flash from adobe
<axiom> All the kmix volume knobs are up
<axiom> also checked aslamixer in the terminal, but those are up too
<axiom> I think this happened to me when I installed the alpha too
<axiom> Is this like a known bug, or is it working on 64bit for other people?
<sven_oostenbrink> Why do I suddenly have a gnome power applet running in my system tray? how do I get rid of it?
<ubuntu> ;)
<deusr_> I am not able to install and remove programs by systemsettings is not showing the window kdesudo ask for the password and says I do not have permission to install or remove programs
<Frederick> folks when trying to do this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107423.15 i broke my grub now ubuntu wont boot can I have some help to fix it?
<Frederick> can I remove a grub entry from the grub menu?
<mayuya_> hi
<mayuya_> i need support
<mayuya_> please
<AlexZion> hi guys , I need some help with theresolution of my desktop ...
 * Kage_Jittai fires a arrow at AlexZion's head
<AlexZion> I'm running Kubuntu Karmic, with an Nvidia GeForce, and even if I change , when I restart, go back with the old settings ...
<deusr_> help me!!
<deusr_> please!!
<furuno> uhhh the font in GTK apps in Kubuntu is too big, where to change it?
<Kage_Jittai> AlexZion: how are you changing it?
<deusr_> I am not able to install and remove programs by systemsettings is not showing the window kdesudo ask for the password and says I do not have permission to install or remove programs
<AlexZion> so , if I don't mistake, the xorg.conf is changed in this version , so I don't know how to manipulate it
<Kage_Jittai> AlexZion: might want to try to set the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to use the desire res as default
<AlexZion> I need a resolution 1024x768, formy old monitor...
<AlexZion> yeah , exactly ...
<AlexZion> I remember I should add some subsection , but I don't remember where
<Kage_Jittai> AlexZion: google is your friend
<AlexZion> yeah , I know , but I was hoping that you too are my friend..:D
<Kage_Jittai> AlexZion: I don't know, so either I can google and tell you, or you can google
<Kage_Jittai> deusr_: run this from the konsole: sudo kpackagekit
<AlexZion> Kage_Jittai: thanks , I0m already searching , but if you want to help me..., you're welcome .. :D
<Kage_Jittai> AlexZion: IIRC xorg uses the first res in the mode line
<mayuya_> guy do you know how i can add software at kubuntu
<deusr_> Kage_Jittai: this I know, but in kubuntu 9.04, he opened a screen asking kdesudo password
<Kage_Jittai> mayuya_: what software are you looking to add?
<The_Journey> why doesnt kubuntu recognize my DVD disk when I put it in?
<Kage_Jittai> deusr_: then file a bug report
<mayuya_> Kage_Jittai mm lets say  AMSN
<mayuya_> or firefix
<deusr_> ok
<mayuya_> firefox
<mayuya_> where do i go
<mayuya_> Kage_Jittai
<Kage_Jittai> mayuya_: what version of kubuntu are you running ?
<AlexZion> Kage_Jittai:  I think I found some good info .... ,I will test it ..
<Kage_Jittai> brb bio break
<Kage_Jittai> back
<Kage_Jittai> mayuya_: under the kmenu go to applications-
<Kage_Jittai> mayuya_: under the kmenu go to applications->System->Software Management
<Frederick> folks I need serious help with grub I edited it wrongly and now I cant edit it
<Kage_Jittai> Frederick: did you back it up?
<Frederick> Kage_Jittai: no and I cant get to it, where is menu lst saved on ubuntu ? im on gentoo fortunatlly it still boots
<Kage_Jittai> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frederick> Kage_Jittai: I cant get to ubuntu partition from gentoo =/
<Frederick> I will try a live cd
<Kage_Jittai> Frederick: what live CD do you have?
<Frederick> kubuntuser:
<Frederick> ops
<Frederick> kubuntu
<Kage_Jittai> do you know what partition kubuntu is on?
<Frederick> Kage_Jittai: nope
<Kage_Jittai> Frederick: hold on
<Frederick> I will check
<Frederick> brb oki?
<Kage_Jittai> Frederick: do this ls /dev/sd*
<Kage_Jittai> hes gone :\
<Frederick> okis I managed to mount kubuntu where does it stoes menu.lst?
<micahg> how do I find the changelog for akgregator
<micahg> I saw a version bump but nothing in the release notes
<mase_wk> Frederick: if your using karmic it won't have a menu.lst as it will use grub2
<Kage_Jittai> Frederick: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kage_Jittai> mase_wk: grub2? what is this witch craft
<Frederick> mase_wk: what can I do so?
<djustice> someone here compile kde-qt lately? i cant get it to find my dbus.h :[ tips?
<Kage_Jittai> djustice: try asking #kde
<mase_wk>  Kage_Jittai its a new version of grub that doesn't have the issues that grub1 had/has
<Frederick> Kage_Jittai: I dont have it
<Kage_Jittai> mase_wk: like what?
<mase_wk> Frederick: what are you trying to do ?
<Frederick> mase_wk: I did this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107423.15 but the first entry on my grub is wrong
<mase_wk> Kage_Jittai: boot from ext4 partions for example.
<Kage_Jittai> mase_wk: what did they replace menu.lst with?
<mase_wk> Kage_Jittai: i am not sure how grub2 works sorry. You will need to check the documentation for it and see how it is configured. I don't know that much about it other than what i have mentioned
<Kage_Jittai> mase_wk: I have used grub for YEARS, now they totally change how its configured.... *sigh*
<mase_wk> Kage_Jittai: well it was changed for a reason otherwise they wouldn't have changed it =) At least your familiar with grub so the docs should make sense to you.
<Shadow_X> anyone know what the base KDE4 package is in Ubuntu?
<mase_wk> Shadow_X: kubuntu-desktop ?
<Kage_Jittai> Shadow_X: if you want to upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu install kubuntu-desktop
<Frederick> oki I think I fixed the menu do I need to run anything or jusr reboot?
<Frederick> ???
<djustice> mmkay. nobody in #kde or #kde-devel knows. why doesnt my qt compile find my dbus.h? it's a horror story. i think ill write a novel about it.
<The_Journey> I need help, my DVD will not mount
<Kage_Jittai> The_Journey: maybe you need some foreplay
<The_Journey> Kage_Jittai, what?
<Kage_Jittai> nvm
 * Kage_Jittai runs away
 * The_Journey reports
<Frederick> folks I fixed the sound but removed some packages I shouldnt now I dont have terminals! how can I reinstall konsole?
<Frederick> KDEInit could not launch 'konsole'.:
<Frederick> Could not find 'konsole' executable.
<Kage_Jittai> Frederick: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop                will fix most problems with uninstalled packages
<Frederick> Kage_Jittai, if I had a terminall I wouls surelly do it
<The_Journey> I need help, my DVD will not mount, I cant read or write on my DVD +RW
<Kage_Jittai> Frederick: press ctrl+alt+F1
<Kage_Jittai> The_Journey: is it a blank DVD?
<The_Journey> yae
<The_Journey> it's blank
<Kage_Jittai> The_Journey: you can't mount a blank DVD/CD
<The_Journey> well how do I write stuff to it, I have stuff due tomorrow
<Kage_Jittai> The_Journey: look for a program under media called k3b
<stevo_> hey, after upgrading to 9.10 my sound drivers don't work anymore, How do i fix this?
<The_Journey> Kage_Jittai, I tried that but it says I don't have a blank CD/DVD inserted
<stevo_> need help...
<stevo_> anybody here?
<Kage_Jittai> The_Journey: you do have a DVD burner right?
<stevo_> i dont have much time...
<Kage_Jittai> stevo_: make sure your audio is turn up with alsamixer
<stevo_> alsamixer fails
<Kage_Jittai> The_Journey: in k3b goto
<Kage_Jittai> he left
<Kage_Jittai> stevo_: sudo apt-get intall alsamixer
<stevo_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<stevo_> Reading package lists... Done
<stevo_> Building dependency tree
<stevo_> Reading state information... Done
<stevo_> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<FloodBotK2> stevo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kage_Jittai> stevo_: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<andrewmin> In Ubuntu, I can move a window to the desktop to the right using ctrl-alt-shift-rightarrow. Is there any way to do this in Kubuntu as well?
<stevo_> invalid cardnumber
<Kage_Jittai> stevo_: try asking on the ubuntuforums
<stevo_> that takes forever
<Kage_Jittai> andrewmin: move the window to the right or move it to a desktop to the right?
<andrewmin> move it to the desktop on the right
<andrewmin> (virutal desktop)
<Kage_Jittai> andrewmin: yes, go to system settings->keyboard
<Kage_Jittai> and setup the shortcuts
<andrewmin> Kage_Jittal: Checked. All I could find was how to go to a specific desktop, and how to switch to teh desktop to the right
<andrewmin> but, I couldn't figure out how to t=move the window with me
<rmrfslash> what version of catalyst is shipped w/ kubuntu
<Kage_Jittai> andrewmin: its there, just checked
<stevo_> my computer screen is stuck in zoom, how do i get out?
<rmrfslash> unzoom
<mayuya_> guy
<stevo_> HOW??!!
<mayuya_> how can i use my ipod at kubuntu
<mayuya_> do you not any aplication
<rmrfslash> mayuya: try amarok
<stevo_> gtkpod works good
<Kage_Jittai> mayuya_: IIRC amarok can connect to it
<stevo_> how do i unzoom
<mayuya_> Kage_Jittai
<mayuya_> how
<andrewmin> Kage_Jittal heh, you're right.. my bad
<Kage_Jittai> mayuya_: ask #amarok
<Kage_Jittai> I quit
<stevo_> awww come one
<stevo_> how do i unzoom
<andrewmin> also, does anyone know how to make the task manager (the window list in the taskbar) hide windows that are NOT on the current desktop?
<andrewmin> in other words, I don't want to see any windows that are open on deskto p2 if i'm on desktop 1
<d9500> stevo_: by zoom mode, you mean the mode where the desktop view zooms out to show all open windows?
<rmrfslash> steveo_: try super + mouse scroll
<trampel> andrewmin: right mouse click on task manger settings and set it to do what you just typed...perhaps?
<stevo_> d9500: i cant unzoom past a certain point
<rmrfslash> did you zoom in or did this happen after an upgrade or something?
<stevo_> i just tried to play a game, it crashed, now it is zoomed in
<rmrfslash> oh
<andrewmin> trampel: :P. i've really been away for kde for too long...
<rmrfslash> not sure then
<rmrfslash> log out/in
<rmrfslash> unless you can google up a solution
<stevo_> alsamixer doesn't work alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<EmberIvy> Hi :)
<rmrfslash> andrewmin: I think you can configure it, right click
 * EmberIvy sits and waits for her turn lol
<rmrfslash> right click on panel, panel options
<rmrfslash> panel settings, then right click on the taskbar thing and configure
<stevo_> need alsamixer help
<EmberIvy> So~
<EmberIvy> I can't connect to the internet :O
 * EmberIvy is on another computer atm
<d9500> stevo_: i've seen the same thing before on a minimal ubuntu install (command lie only) that i did. i never did fix it, but i'm guessing the problem had to do with missing files, as indicated by "no such file or directory." sudo aptitude install alsa-base alsa-utils to make sure you have the needed files, perhaps?
<trampel> stevo_: you might try restarting udev, rebooting, and/or running the snddevices script in alsa-driver
<trampel> EmberIvy: i think anyone that could possibly address your problem would need a few more specifics.   for instance, you used to be able to connect to the internet, and then.... what was done?
<stevo_> how?
<EmberIvy> Then I installed kubuntu lol
<stevo_> how do i get to my alsa-driver
<EmberIvy> I was running on vista osx
<trampel> EmberIvy: you were at kubuntu version? and upgraded to kubuntu version ?
<EmberIvy> Uhhh no...? I was on vista osx and then wiped everything out to install kubuntu...
<trampel> EmberIvy: do you connect via wireless?
<EmberIvy> Yeah
<EmberIvy> Im currently on the desktop with the wireless router
<EmberIvy> But kubuntu is on the laptop I'm trying to connect with
<trampel> EmberIvy: ok, this is the tricky bit... what brand of wireless card?
<EmberIvy> Eeeh the card!? Not the router?
<EmberIvy> Ummm I think it's Atheros, but I'm not sure how to actually look for it in kubuntu yet lol, I'm just going by the stickers on the laptop
<trampel> EmberIvy: the router is working ok with your second computer that you're typing to us now, yes?
<EmberIvy> Yeah
<trampel> EmberIvy: so we may presume that it's the wireless connection in the computer that's not connecting that's the problem, perhaps?
<EmberIvy> Um...yeah? It's not the wifi....
<EmberIvy> Cause when the wifi doesn't work, the internet on the desktop doesnt work either
<trampel> oh dear...
<EmberIvy> So it SHOULD be working
<stevo_> hey, i need sound, and my alsamixer gives me this: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<trampel> you're trying to get a computer to connect via wireless that has never connected wirelessly using kubuntu before, yes?
<EmberIvy> correct.
<EmberIvy> It connected fine on vista and vista osx though, but vista is evil so that doesnt really matter
<trampel> and microsoft/vista has every hardware driver on earth designing specifically for it... that's why maybe we need to know the maker of your wireless card in order to help
<EmberIvy> Is Atheros a wireless card maker?
<EmberIvy> If so, thats it.
<trampel> for instance, if it's a broadcom chipset that requires some special consideration sometimes
<trampel> atheros is generally "good" yes
<EmberIvy> Okay
<EmberIvy> then thats it.
<SJr> Ever since upgrading to Karmic, my Suspend to Disk is very broken, when I resume it takes for ever, and the console display is corrupt. After fully resuming, and waiting about 5 minutes, I Can get access to a HEAVILY corrupted console, and then at this point can restart kdm, and get a working X session, however the console remains corrupted.
<trampel> could you report what running this command returns in a terminal window:  lspci | grep -i atheros
<SJr> Even if I type reset in the console it's still corrupted, and it's all my consoles.
<SJr> If that was for me trampel, it's nothing
<EmberIvy> sure trampel, if I could find terminal window.....
<SJr> I guess it wasn't
<trampel> SJr: sorry that should've been prefixed with EmberIvy
<EmberIvy> trampel, where is the command thingy?
<EmberIvy> I can't find it
<trampel> i fear we maybe not your best resource (here)
<EmberIvy> Uhh...you can't just tell me where it is?
<trampel> EmberIvy: applications->system->terminal
<EmberIvy> thanks..
<trampel> sure......
<trampel> quit laughing the rest of yous!
<EmberIvy> O_o
 * EmberIvy facepalms
<EmberIvy> Anyways...
<EmberIvy> It says:
<csc``> anyone alive to help with a netbook remix boot issue?
<EmberIvy> 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (re 01)
<trampel> EmberIvy: ok (and i should've done this first probably) do you see a little plug/socket icon somewhere (maybe to the right) of your taskbar?  (i hate that new icon by-the-bye)
<EmberIvy> Yup.
<EmberIvy> *clicks*
<trampel> yeah... click it and is the wireless enabled?
<EmberIvy> Yup.
<csc``> Im attempting to install the Kubuntu netbook edition from a 2 gigabyte USB flashdrive, the boot fails with no graphical indication, upon further troubleshooting it seems to be caused by /dev/loop1 not being mounted to /cow
<csc``> incase you people don't answer to those who don't ask questions and wait later..
<trampel> EmberIvy:  just to be sure you're doing these tests on the machine that cannot connect, yes?
<EmberIvy> Yes...The other one is running on Vista lol
<trampel> EmberIvy: another basic question, how do you know your not connecting?  can't get the browser to get to google, for example?
<EmberIvy> Yes...
<trampel> EmberIvy: ok.... what does this command return in that terminal window:   ping -c 2 192.168.1.1
<trampel> EmberIvy: that is, do you see "0% packet loss" or something else?
<EmberIvy> A whole bunch of something else
<trampel> EmberIvy: how much "packet loss"?  100% ?
<trampel> (i'm not getting paid quite enough here....)
<EmberIvy> It's not there. at all theres nothing on packet loss.
<EmberIvy> Okay you know what? Im just going to go figure this out with someone who isn't going to be a pain in the ass
<trampel> golly, i'm sorry.
<trampel> the best of luck to you!
<csc``> so yeah, im guessing nobody has any clue as to a solution to my problem?
<Brhad56> hola
<csc``> hi
<Brhad56> csc``: what was your problem with no solution?
<csc``> Brhad56: netbook wont boot an install medium
<r00t_ninja> is it me or is proxy support broken in kde 4.3?
<csc``> fails with "cant mount /dev/loop1 at /cow"
<Brhad56> csc``: Any at all?
<csc``> ive tried reformatting the usb stick into a different filesystem, didn't work
<csc``> Brhad56: it will boot, but something is wrong with the bootloader configuration
<Brhad56> csc``: Is there a CD/DVD drive you can boot to?
<csc``> no
<csc``> its a dell mini
<Brhad56> csc``: Hm. The USB stick should work.  You might have to adjust bios settings first though.
<csc``> what does the bios have to do with a loop interface?
<csc``> and dont see anything that would interfere with mounting /proc interfaces
<trampel> csc``: try reading this thread starting on about #8 .... maybe:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8226411
<trampel> (what the hell device is "/cow" anyway?)
<csc``> i have no fscking clue, honestly
<Brhad56> moo
<trampel> exactly
<csc``> i edited the init params so it wouldnt be silent and thats what initrd gave me
<csc``> "cannot mount /dev/loop1 on /cow :Invalid Arguement"
<csc``> ah
<csc``> that makes sense
<csc``> I hate usb mediums, so much of a pain in the tush
<trampel> what does?  there's some sense somewhere??
<csc``> the thread
<trampel> well ....good.  [confused look]
<csc``> would make sense it would fail mounting something if that option was enabled
<csc``> curious, is it possible to have a dual-install medium with a usb thumbdrive?
<trampel> i've heard of it being done.
<trampel> hmm.... /cow might be a block "copy on write" device.  interesting...
<csc``> indeed
<csc``> thats why it makes sense to me now
<csc``> if you cant tell im not a mediocre linux user, but i dont usually tend to think outside the box
<trampel> oh i'm mediocre.  and proud of it.
<csc``> i run server rooms, dont usually do repair jobs on bfe'd ubuntu installations
<csc``> =P
<Delvien> Kubuntu karmic, no sound is playing and cant find out why. gnome has no issues with sound playback. Amarok nor any other sound file plays while under KDE
<csc``> did you check your sound mixer levels?
<trampel> and/or are you running pulseaudio ?
<Delvien> weird
<Delvien> master volume was high
<csc``> muted?
<Delvien> but whatever the other one was not up nor changing with vol buttons.. Solved :) thanks
<csc``> yeah...pcm needs to be unmuted and to a bearable level
<csc``> along with master
<r00t_ninja> Is there some bug with proxy connections in kde?
<csc``> sure the proxy is set up right?
<r00t_ninja> its a automatic configuration script
<r00t_ninja> it works with firefox
<csc``> sure you configured it right under KDE?
<r00t_ninja> I think so
<r00t_ninja> well'
<r00t_ninja> its supposed to prompt for my username
<r00t_ninja> however that never happens
<r00t_ninja> and i cant manually input it either
<xfire8> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<xfire8> how i upgrade my kde to 4.3.3 ?
<csc``> then either a.) PEBCAK or b.) its broken
<csc``> xfire8: http://kubuntu.org/ has information
<webbb82> does anyone got any ideas for a good addres book kontacts ok but i dont like the small contact list window
<csc``> cool, its working now
<da-bayman> seems some of my widgets dont load when i reboot, in particular, the facebook widget. Any suggestions
<Delvien> hmm been a while... how do you install a theme in kde 4?
<csc``> thanks trampel
<^^ww> have lunch
<d9500> Delvien: you mean a new plasma theme?
<will1> hello this is my first time using IRC,
<will1> and also my first time with kubuntu!
<will1> can anybody help me out with a wireless internet issue?  I have used ubuntu for awhile, but never kubuntu, and my usb wifi dongle is giving me problems
<ramanK> Are the multimedia codecs available in the Kubuntu9.10 DVD?
<will1> hello....
<DamegedSpy> hi.
<ramanK> hello
<DamegedSpy> Just wait.
<DamegedSpy> I am sure someone with the answer will answer.
<ramanK> No one has tried multimedia codecs yet?!!!
<DamegedSpy> I am new some hours old to linux world.
<ramanK> wow , Welcome
<DamegedSpy> Hi :), that was a white lie, I am an international student so i finally set up in this computer KDE flavour
<DamegedSpy> :)
<DamegedSpy> But I was away for almost a month :O
<DamegedSpy> Anyways I still a newb.
<will1> I have never done IRC before damaged, if i dont get a response for a while, should I repost it later?
<DamegedSpy> Just ask nicly, never copy paste.
<DamegedSpy> And give more details
<DamegedSpy> I didn't understand your question.
<scunizi> will1: yep
<will1> Ok, well.... I have an old desktop that uses a usb wifi card.  it has always worked with ubuntu, but now that I am trying Kubuntu, it is unable to connect to my network.
<DamegedSpy> Anyways, is there a way to pass all data from an Windows Active Directory to an Ubuntu server and do the same or better?
<webbb82_> is it normal to have your cpu at 70-80 % full
<DamegedSpy> will1 have you try to get the correct driver?
<DamegedSpy> webbb82_ what are you doing?
<will1> well I think I have the right driver, because first of all. the chipset is prism, which seems to be supported.  Also, when I scan for networks, it picks mine up, but it will not connect when after it prompts me for my WPA password
<webbb82_> running chrome  and a few apps
<will1> webbb what are ur system specs
<DamegedSpy> Does your adapter support WPA?
<DamegedSpy> Have you tried WEP?
<will1> it did for ubuntu, as well as windows.
<webbb82_> its a netbook
<DamegedSpy> What processor(Speed and serie)
<DamegedSpy> (And number of cores)
<rooky> hello Everyone how to get Channel list?
<webbb82_> DamegedSpy:  intelr atom cpu n270
<will1> webbb depending on the details of your system, I am not surprised.  I have always heard Kubuntu is pretty heavy.  Have you tried the Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<webbb82_> 1.60 gighertz
<will1> also of course depending on what your doing in chrome
<DamegedSpy> clock speed?
<DamegedSpy> ok
<webbb82_> will1: ya   gnome runs file with all compiz effects running
<will1> hmm, that is odd then
<DamegedSpy> Maybe its because thats the power of your processor.
<webbb82_> DamegedSpy: x2   there is 2 of them
<will1> have you tried the same thing with a different browser
<DamegedSpy> ok
<DamegedSpy> What are the"other" aps(I run Folding@Home so mine is always 100% in CPU use)
<webbb82_> what is the one to look at   %cpu or memory
<DamegedSpy> uh? what are you looking Memory is your RAM usage and %CPU is the processor load.
<webbb82_> ???
<webbb82_> some of the apps or 54mb
<DamegedSpy> Anyone know how can i get a video as wallpaper?
<kgeek> alt+f2 then press the second button
<will1> Can anyone help me out with a wifi problem?  My computer is seeing the network but will not connect!
<DamegedSpy> THe last time i experience that was my network card and i buy a new one. Now I use the old one as keychain.
<kgeek> will1: wat type  of network .wireless
<will1> yes
<DamegedSpy> WPA
<will1> ya wpa personal
<DamegedSpy> rebooting.
<Guest10517> just upgraded fro 9.04 to 9.10 now video resolution can only show 800x600
<Guest10517> how can I increase resolution?
<da-bayman> what graphics card/chip are you using?
<da-bayman> Guest10517: k menu > applications > system > hardware drivers. See if there is anything there.
<Guest10517> can't access hardware drivers.  need to do more work here
<da-bayman> How is it that you can't access it?
<Guest10517> system>administration> has no hardware drivers installed
<hagabaka> I've been replacing everything with ppa recently...first obscure packages, then KDE, X, kernel, now Qt
<will1> Is it possible for a wireless connection to work on ubuntu, and just not work on kubuntu?  I am baffled I had they had the same framework!!
<da-bayman> Guest10517: run jockey-kde
<Guest10517> ok will do
<da-bayman> will1: i guess anything is possible, sounds strange though.
<will1> I am at a loss.  It picks up the network, but when i put in my password (WPA) it doesn't work.
<Guest10517> "no propreitary drivers are used on this system
<da-bayman> will1: reboot your machine. (sounds obvious and you probably already tried.)
<will1> I have tried that
<da-bayman> Guest10517: do you have an nvidia or ati graphics controller?
<Guest10517> nvidia
<Guest10517> Sony Vaio
<Brhad56> Sounds like you need to install the propritary nvidea driver to me
<Brhad56> nvidia
<da-bayman> will1: try hex/key unstead of paraphrase
<rerushg> will1: maybe router has other security as well as WPA..... MAC address?..... max. number of connections?
<Guest10517> OK, thanks, i'll give it a try
<will1> But wouldnt an issue like that come up with ubuntu as well?
<will1>  just to test I just deleted my connection on this comp and tried to connect fresh. No customization needed other than putting in the password.
<rerushg> will1: things get wierd, you know...... log in to router at (usually) 192.168.1.1 and see what you've got
<da-bayman> Guest10517: install and run envyng-core
<rerushg> will1: don't understand.... different machine?
<will1> ya I am on a diff machine right now
<will1> got the laptop sitting in front of the desktop
<will1> true nerd status
<rerushg> will1: log into router and confirm wifi setup
<aaron> I'm setting up a build enviornment so I can try to fix some KDE bugs.  The howto's are horribly out of date and assume that I know things that I don't know... any good tutorials, or anybody willing to work with me to make one?
<will1> it says the passphrase and that it is...
<will1> WPA-PSK [TKIP] + WPA2-PSK [AES]
<da-bayman> will1: what is the brand and model of ur laptop?
<rerushg> will1: nothing else about MAC address or number of connections or anything?
<will1> the laptop (which is working) is a dell inspiron 700m
<will1> nope everthing else is default
<da-bayman> will1: sorry, trouble is with the desktop or laptop?
<will1> desktop
<da-bayman> will1: ok, make and model of it?
<will1> that is an old dell dimension, it connects via usb with a linksys wusb54g wireless adapter
<q0_0p> what is gnome-do equiv for kde?
<da-bayman> q0_0p: http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=KDE_Users
<q0_0p> da-bayman, thx
<da-bayman> q0_0p: no prob
<q0_0p> da-bayman, i dont understand the differnecce is it still gnome-do running off of kubuntu or is it a totally differnet program
<q0_0p> ?
<will1> well I am going to give up on this one until tomorrow
<da-bayman> q0_0p: same program. Kde and gnome both have the same underlying platforms
<will1> thanks for the help da-bayman, have a good one
<da-bayman> will1: sorry i couldn't have been more help!
<will1> no problem, Ill make it happen somehow, just not tonight.
<alokito> whats the default image viewer in kubuntu?
<da-bayman> gwenview
<ben44b> Ubuntu 9.10 still not working; upgraded, tried to re-install from disk; installation dies after a minute
<ben44b> can anyone help me?
<ben44b> is anyone here?
<ben44b> The Koala has left the building!
<ben44b> Ubuntu 9.10 = Swine Flu
<da-bayman> try a fresh disk
<ben44b> nothing wrong with the disk
<da-bayman> well it seems as if its the disk or the computer
<q0_0p> what is good about ubuntu 9.10?
<ben44b> the computer
<da-bayman> ben44b, boot live cd of ubuntu, use partition editor to format your disk.
<q0_0p> boot with usb using unetbootin, faster installs ^^
<ben44b> i don't want to partition anything; my ubuntu 9.04 was working fine until 9.10; I haven't used my computer properly for a week
<da-bayman> ben44b: back up your data. Format your drive via partion editor located on ubuntu live cd. Format your drive, dont' partition it.
<xfire8> hey need help.. i cant restart my computer in any linux
<xfire8> i can only shutdown without problems .
<aaron> xfire8: listening... what kind of computer /  assuming kubuntu
<xfire8> you want spec of my computer ?
<aaron> what motherboard ... is it rare?
<xfire8> Intel DP55WG
<aaron> error messages?
<xfire8> no i see my computer restart black screen and nothing
<aaron> 9.10?
<xfire8> yes , oh and more something , i have something in bios watchdog something like that
<xfire8> if i enable it so my computer restart with error
<aaron> so it restarts..... gets to grub.. then nothing?
<xfire8> i have something in bios if its get  problem in restart so it shutdown my computer with error
<aaron> or goes to blank screen ... and doesn't shut down before the restart...  ok, so you figured it out?
<xfire8> "the system bios has detected unsuceesfull POST attmpets"
<aaron> isn't post a bios thing?
<xfire8> take picture dude http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg
<vectorjohn> anyone in here use Vim?
<vectorjohn> I guess more specifically, does anyone know what happened to the package vim-full?  I can't stand vim basic
<MikHel> vectorjohn: I use vim but I do not know the answer to your question.
<vectorjohn> np, thanks anyway
<xfire8> aaron: you know how to help me
<Maarten> I just apt-got vim.... 27 Mb for an editor? hmmm
<rooky> vim_full?
<aaron> vectorjohn: vim-scripts ?  and other add ons?
<aaron> xfire8:  trying to
<vectorjohn> all I want is good highlighting and code indentation.  It used to be there when I installed vim-full, but vim-full doesn't seem to exist anymore
<vectorjohn> rooky: i'll check that
<xfire8> aaron : ok thanks bro
<aaron> xfire8: hurm. so you entered bios set up and then saved?
<vectorjohn> rooky: nope, no package named vim_full
<xfire8> aaron : yes but its always in loop whe ni restart my computer
<MikHel> vectorjohn: I have shifted to use eclipse. But I must admit, I still would prefer vi to have highlighting
<aaron> xfire8: so this doesn't come up when you cold boot?
<xfire8> aaron : sorry i dont understand your question
<aaron> xfire8: so if you turn you computer on, this doesn't come up
<xfire8> aaron : no , only in restart , shutdown/herimnate is ok
<aaron> well it wouldn't happen on shutdown.. but it might happen on turn on.. but you said it didn;t
<vitamin-carrot> i swear it wasnt me
<hydrogen_> so it appears that my karmic upgrade has frozen on fetching package 1297/1297....
<aaron> so... have you tried updating the bios?
<aaron> and are you using 9.10?
<xfire8> yes
<xfire8> tried both
<xxra3edxx> linuxac#
<aaron> xfire8: and this doesn't happen on windows? or before linux?
<xfire8> aaron : its not happen in windows only linux
<aaron> xfire8: and you tried many types of linux?
<xfire8> yes
<aaron> xfire8: There are some google hits
<xfire8> aaron : yeah i found
<aaron> xfire8: is your computer overclocked?
<xfire8> no
<hydrogen_> so...
<hydrogen_> if I cancel the karmic upgrade in the fetching packages state
<hydrogen_> and restart it
<hydrogen_> will fire and brimstone occur?
<Maarten> lol I downloaded pacman.... is that ever a pathetic version! :D
<MikHel> vectorjohn: have you installed the "vim" package and not just vim-tiny?
<vectorjohn> MikHel: I installed vim.  I think I found it though
<vectorjohn> MikHel: I used to install vim-full, which is now vim-gnome.  That package must change some options because they're all there I just need to uncomment them in /etc/vim/vimrc
<MikHel> vectorjohn: Cool
<xfire8> hey whats this maintenance mode?
<aaron> xfire8: donno, but hopefully your mobo is new / covered under warrenty.. and you can try underclocking
<pingveno> I was just upgrading my Kubuntu installation via apt-get dist-upgrade when it died. I managed to get through the  set up a second time, which seems to be working. The only problem is that  the load bar keeps being displayed on all virtual terminals, including a very small animation in the X GUI. Any ideas?
<ravindu> how to install karmic ubuntu and kubuntu netbook interface in ubuntu karmic
<pingveno> Aren't there instructions  on the Kubuntu web site/
<pingveno> Oops
<pingveno> ?
<raziel> always when i do restart my start menu change direction , once in left once in right ?
<raziel> always when i do restart my start menu change direction , once in left once in right help please
<hydrogen_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`^aol^`> kde4 theme screen http://imagebin.ca/view/NCdWNaGC.html
<liujf> 请问有谁知道怎么做邮件服务器
<raziel_> hey help please where i neeed write it gpg –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com –recv 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<lucas_> i never had any distro like kubuntu in my life its so incredible
<cobrien> I notice that the /etc/fstab file is blank in 9.10...  am I seeing things?
<vitamin-carrot> did you use root to open the file?
<vitamin-carrot> sudo blah blah blah
<raziel___> why my start menu always change direction when i restart computer ?
<vitamin-carrot> you mean your kickoff changes position?
<raziel___> dhmm
<raziel___> i meed the start menu
<raziel___> example : once the clock in left once in right always change poistion
<weedar> If I go to "System Settings -> Advanced -> Hardware" I am unable to make any changes because the "Apply"-button is grayed out (I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 64-bit, with KDE 4.3.2) - Is this a bug I should report or am I doing something wrong?
<vitamin-carrot> i see alot of people joining but noone is making any noise
<vitamin-carrot> happy 5th of november everyone
<Tm_T> vitamin-carrot: noone has problems?
<vitamin-carrot> lol i am a problem
<raziel___> why my start bar always change direction when i do restart ?
<raziel___> why my start bar always change direction when i do restart ?
<weedar> Has knetworkmanager been removed from the repositories?
<weedar> I can't seem to find it any longer and http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/knetworkmanager says it is not available?
<vitamin-carrot> have you tried wicd?
<weedar> vitamin-carrot: yeah I'm using wicd because knetworkmanager wouldn't let me connect to WPA-encrypted networks after I did a fresh install of Karmic
<weedar> oddly enough knetworkmanager did work with WPA when I did an upgrade to the Karmic release-candidate earlier
<vitamin-carrot> o0o0o
<weedar> The reason I want knetworkmanager is to use a mobile broadband device, wicd doesn't support those, and it doesn't seem to have vpn support either (so I use KVPNc)
<vitamin-carrot> sorry i havent really looked into it i though knetwork manager was like seriously bung
<weedar> could you do a search and see if you can see knetworkmanager in the repositories for karmic if you use that though? I think it is odd if they suddenly removed it since it is the default...
<vitamin-carrot> i cant find it in the vallia repos but i did find this - http://linuxappfinder.com/package/knetworkmanager
<vitamin-carrot> english not good after wine
<weedar> yeah, windows will do that do you
<vitamin-carrot> seriously im drinking wine - its a merlot by the name of Devils Staircase
<vitamin-carrot> its a good solid Kiwi red
<vitamin-carrot> sorry i couldnt have been of more help
<smurfslover> hi
<weedar> Don't worry, I appreciate you taking time to look :)
<smurfslover> finally got nvidia driver working on kubuntu karmic but how do i set my resolution to 1280x1024?
<vitamin-carrot> hi smurf
<vitamin-carrot> goto
<vitamin-carrot> kickoff > Applications > Settings > System Settings and then click on Display
<smurfslover> 1024x768 is the highest resolution i can choose there
<vitamin-carrot> oh
<vitamin-carrot> what kind of screen do you have?
<smurfslover> had to install the nvidia 173 driver before jockey configured my card
<vitamin-carrot> oh
<smurfslover> nvidia fx5200 and classic 19 inch screen
<vitamin-carrot> oh
<vitamin-carrot> im running a 9800gtx and a 22" lcd
<vitamin-carrot> your card was able to do those resolutions previosly?
<smurfslover> works fine on other distroes
<vitamin-carrot> witht he same drivers?
<vitamin-carrot> im sure im using 180+
<weedar> 190 is pretty stable now
<weedar> you could try that
<smurfslover> nvidia geforce fx5200 is legacy and needs 173.14 driver
<smurfslover> doesn't work with newer drivers
<weedar> aw :/
<vitamin-carrot> :(
<vitamin-carrot> is that because they started putting in the physX stuff intot hem?
<r00t_ninja> my fx5500 has a max of 1600 x 1024
<wjp_> What can i do next step??
<smurfslover> kwin 3d effects are working so driver works now to find out how to setup right resolution
<atlefren> after updating to karmic i cannot start firefox.. even tried uninstalling it via apt and installing ia the k-menu shortcut
<atlefren> if i try to run it from konsole it just returns and prints nothing
<atlefren> however, a firefox -v returns Mozilla Firefox 3.5.4, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2009 mozilla.org
<Smurphy> Any of you know of an easy way to automatically sync Calender/contacts between KUbuntu and Mac OS-X ? (Without Third-party service as Google/Yahoo)
<atlefren> strange, startinf it in safe-mode, exiting and then starting works..
<xfire8> why after retstary my menu  always change poitistion ? ( i mean the menu bar where the clock date and all,,  ) once in right once in left ?
<kgeek> xfire8: lolz
<xfire8> what?
<r00t_ninja> have you locked them?
<r00t_ninja> also pics
<xfire8> i cant run any linux normaly its sucks , happend me in all linux and i cant restart my computer normally
<tdn> Can I have hardlinks inside a tar.gz?
<r00t_ninja> xfire8: what are your problems?
<xfire8> r00t_ninja : 1. my menu always change position
<r00t_ninja> try removing the menu and then adding it again
<r00t_ninja> unlock the widgets
<r00t_ninja> remove it
<r00t_ninja> add it
<r00t_ninja> and align it
<r00t_ninja> and then lock widgets
<FloodBotK1> r00t_ninja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_ninja> o.0
<xfire8> r00t_time : i remember i try to remove i dont know how to add
<r00t_ninja> click the little thing on right
<r00t_ninja> (i cant remember the name)
<xfire8> ok look my real problem
<xfire8> after i restart computer i got this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg
<r00t_ninja> thats bios issues
<xfire8> i try alot..
<r00t_ninja> hardware
<r00t_ninja> not software
<xfire8> so if it hardware why it happend to me only in linux ?
<r00t_ninja> bad luck?
<r00t_ninja> try reset your bios
<r00t_ninja> press y
<xfire8> i tired
<r00t_ninja> and restore default settings
<xfire8> not help
<r00t_ninja> also try completly powering off computer
<xfire8> i can do another thing
<r00t_ninja> eg remove power cord
<xfire8> shutdown i can restart no
<r00t_ninja> so this only occurs on restart?
<xfire8> i can disable "Failsafe Watchdog"
<xfire8> and then i can restart computer :X
<r00t_ninja> thats a really weird
<r00t_ninja> problem
<r00t_ninja> how old is this computer?
<xfire8> less than 1 month
<xfire8> its just a problem with the latest bios in intel
<xfire8> there is bug i google it ,
<r00t_ninja> ahh ok
<xfire8> fuck this motherboard
<r00t_ninja> are you using karmic?
<xfire8> right now windows 7 but i have in boot kubuntu
<xfire8> i just cant work with kubuntu but i want
<xfire8> cant restart , and all that shit
<r00t_ninja> ive never encountered that problem
<r00t_ninja> intel hardware usually has good linux support
<xfire8> look
<xfire8> http://communities.intel.com/message/71133;jsessionid=99C9A8645359A0DFEAAA19396D5FE2FF.node5COMS
<xfire8> and look http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-250411_12_0.html
<r00t_ninja> so it affects windows xp aswell
<xfire8> not in me
<xfire8> and its not the same motherboard (almost)
<r00t_ninja> what is your mother board model?
<xfire8> DP55WG , someone write it "Same Problem here with DP55WG BIOS 3822 and various Linux distributions, for example RIP Linux 9.3 with kernel 2.6.27.2 . The same with kernel 2.6.31. BIOS bug?"
<r00t_ninja> have you got the latest bios firmware?
<xfire8> yes! this is the fucking problem
<noaXess> hi all
<xfire8> before i think there is no problem
<r00t_ninja> oh
<noaXess> in my kmenu i have a lot of dead links to apps.. but i can't delete/find them over kmend editor.. any idea to fix that=?
<xfire8> you just need die
<r00t_ninja> ?
<xfire8> root_ninja : do you think i need tell to intel ?
<r00t_ninja> possibly
<xfire8> but maybe someone tell hem
<r00t_ninja> could i get the motherboard make/model
<r00t_ninja> also were you recently banned?
<xfire8> what?
<r00t_ninja> dw
<r00t_ninja> i was talking to someone who used the same handel
<r00t_ninja> i wondered if you were the same person
<xfire8> only in intel it happend
<xfire8> i knew i need to buy gigabyte lol
<r00t_ninja> lol
<xfire8> whats this C1E?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<xfire8> i dont have "power"
<xfire8> to tell this to intel
<xfire8> tell hem you
<xfire8> maybe should i die
<xfire8> good choice
<r00t_ninja> the c1e option is under cpu management
<Bios> Hey I am looking for a command to recognize my kde version number ... is there anything like kde-version?
<smurfslover> i'm back, kubuntu is getting me a headache
<smurfslover> :)
<smurfslover> no ndiswrapper included :(
<jonathan__> smurfslover: whats wrong
<smurfslover> now i edited my xorg.conf have to wait for updates to be installed to see if it worked
<r00t_ninja> smurfslover: nvidia problems
<smurfslover> resolution on nv geforce fx5200 stuck to 1024x768 max
<smurfslover> classic ubuntu pita :)
<r00t_ninja> my fx5500 worked flawlessly after nvidia install
<r00t_ninja> and there practically the same
<eagles0513875> smurfslover: all your really missing like r00t_ninja said are the drivers for it
<smurfslover> i had to install the nvidia173.14 driver manually before jockey-kde would configure it
<smurfslover> getting used to pclinuxos is a good thing makes things way to easy :)
<r00t_ninja> was that because the hardware drivers didnt show anything
<smurfslover> yes
<xfire8> its possible downgrade bios ?
<r00t_ninja> smurf: did you read release notes
<r00t_ninja> The "Hardware Drivers" package in Kubuntu (jockey-kde) requires a local package cache to function properly. Immediately after a new installation, this might not exist. If running jockey-kde after installing Kubuntu, first ensure there is a local package cache by running KPackageKit (K-Menu -> System Settings -> Add and Remove Software) and clicking on software updates or in a Konsole shell doing "sudo apt-get update" before
<r00t_ninja> running jockey-kde. (Launchpad bug)
<Bios> xfire8: I am not sure if the new kde 433 is installed correctly
<smurfslover> dit that :)
<Bios> but i think there should be something like kde-version oO
<smurfslover> driver works fine i have 3d but small resolution
<eagles0513875> smurfslover: did you upgrade fcrom jaunty to karmi
<smurfslover> updates installing gonna try restart after that
<smurfslover> fresh kubuntu 9.10 install
<eagles0513875> smurfslover: in that case there wont be an xorg.conf file you can add one but by default there isnt one
<bigbrovar> kpackagekit has a bug if you use a custom repo (apt-cache) and you try to edit your sources it crashes when you try to enable/disable a sourcelist
<smurfslover> there's one but doesn't state much
<smurfslover> added modlines
<smurfslover> brb
<eagles0513875> smurfslover: try after updates and see what happens
<smurfslover> next problem is how to chainload grub2 on sda5 from grub14 on mbr
<smurfslover> :)
<eagles0513875> smurfslover: from what i hear both the original grub and grub 2 dont work well together
<vitamin-carrot> OMG
<vitamin-carrot> i forgot to install conky
<vitamin-carrot> lol
<bigbrovar> seems to be a software-properties-kde bug actually
<vitamin-carrot> was sitting there thinking to myself .... somehting is missing
<smurfslover> eagles0513875: kubuntu's grub fails to boot my pclinuxos on sda1
<smurfslover> so installed it to sda5 now but can't chainload it the classic way
<eagles0513875> smurfslover: never chain loaded before
<corinth> Why is KDE 4 really bad at initial window sizes? :-(
<smurfslover> grub1 from pclinuxos loads kubuntu
<eagles0513875> then again all i use is kubuntu
<smurfslover> brb trying restart
<Elephantman> hi :)
<eagles0513875> corinth: what do you mean
<zippy> where is the place for permanent modprobe options in koala?
<eagles0513875> !hi | Elephantman
<ubottu> Elephantman: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Elephantman> quick question since I've not followed updates on this point since ages : does flash work in 64 bit installation now ?
<corinth> eagles0513875: Like, in GNOME, windows open in "intelligent" sizes. In KDE 4.X, I always have to drag and resize full windows (and sub-parts) the first time I open them. It's really unattractive...
<eagles0513875> corinth: i dont have that issue
<eagles0513875> Elephantman: it always has
<corinth> eagles0513875: I have the issue, over four different machines.
<Smurphy> corinth: Don't have that issue. Have a 1600x1200 Screen :) Always opens correctyl. BTW - you can configure the way Windows are opened in KDE ;)
<Elephantman> eagles0513875> ok thanks
<corinth> Smurphy: One of my screens is 1920 x 1200, and it still opens "dumb", lol.
<Smurphy> corinth: define dumb ?
<corinth> Don't get me wrong - I love KDE. Okay, lemme open a program and try to get a screenshot
<vitamin-carrot> ahhhh bollocks i forgot that conky like the dektop
<corinth> Two examples, Smurphy:
<corinth> http://i35.tinypic.com/282f7t0.png     http://i36.tinypic.com/2ymu5iw.png
<corinth> That's how they opened by default.Really dumb porportions...
<Smurphy> knoVergisst bitte nicht, dass der Epia M10000 seid 8 Jahren im Einsatz ist. Damals waren die Preise ganz anders ;)
<Tm_T> !de | Smurphy
<ubottu> Smurphy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Smurphy__> Tm_T: Sorry for the german. I thought I was inside the #linux.de channel - but my WiFi Card in my mac=-mini has Sporadic Operation enabled apparently, which really s* ...
<corinth> Lol
<corinth> Anything to say about the pics I posted, Smurphy__?
<Smurphy__> corinth: Yep. They look really weird. IMHO it has something to do with your configuration. IT start differently here=- definitely.
<corinth> I've had this issue over every 4.X install I've had, over four machines, straight from vanilla.
<Smurphy__> corinth: Eventually you then have to configure it to use the old window-opeing feature ?
<corinth> How do I do that?
<Smurphy__> system setup ? Window settings ?
<Smurphy__> Hold on - checking if I can find the settings :)
<corinth> Thanks. :-)
<r00t_ninja> is there a qt/kde equivalent of cheese ?
<Smurphy__> I suppose you are using the Windows Effects ?
<corinth> Yes. That the problem?
<Smurphy__> You can set it up in there, depending on the effects thare are being used (usually) :)
<Smurphy__> Just checked my config - I honstly can't tell you exactly where to change it. I have that config from the very early KDE 4.x versions, converted from an old 3.5.x config...
<Smurphy__> Probably there are still some settings that are respected in there.
<barlas> r00t_ninja, Depends on what you are looking for. There is webkam, but it is a 'simple webcam application'. http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/WebKam?content=76902
<r00t_ninja> webkam doesnt work for me
<holli> wow, the new kubuntu is cool. fancy 3d at last =))))
<barlas> r00t_ninja, Hmm.. apparently you aren't the only one.
<r00t_ninja> i cant remember the error
<r00t_ninja> ill find out
<r00t_ninja> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<r00t_ninja> then segfault
<r00t_ninja> libv4l2: error setting pixformat: Device or resource busy
<r00t_ninja> err
<r00t_ninja> /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/Qt/qtruby4.rb:441: [BUG] Segmentation fault
<mmo|> Can anyone tell me how to disable output to hdmi in xorg.conf?
<mmo|> I have a radeon hd card - and use the radeonhd driver. But I get no picture on my computer monitor unless I unplug HDMI. ANd since I cant unplug it every time I start kubuntu, I would just like it disabled.
<boomernang> mmo|, can ya pastebin your xorg.conf?
<smurfslover> yihaa finally got my resolution fixed :)
<smurfslover> now to find out how to chainload grub2 from classic grub
<Smurphy__> Ah. cool ...
<Smurphy__> :)
<Smurphy__> brb ... checking my new grub2 Splash image :)
<smurfslover> kpackagekit has improved much since Jaunty :)
<baxeico> Why Indicator display plasmoid says "No applications running"?
<baxeico> I've kmail running
<baxeico> and quassel
<mmo|> boomernang: yes, to secs, but there almost nothing in it
<mmo|> boomernang: here http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P1420.html
<baxeico> got it: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/ConfigureIndicators
<boomernang> mmo|, ah ok.. So now you want to tell xorg to spit out a xorg.conf for you, without touching your current one... so now type 'Xorg :3 -configure'
<boomernang> That will tell Xorg to create a xorg.conf for screen3. But you have no screen3, so it's all good.
<boomernang> mmo|, then pastebin that conf.. it should tell you where it is
<boomernang> mmo|, sudo that command :)
<mmo|> boomernang: here http://thomasdamgaard.dk/p/P1421.html :-)
<nik_> ok, I am trying to install airclick remote control 0.7.1, but i get this error when make: report here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310444/   please help :)
<boomernang> mmo|, can i PM?
<mmo|> boomernang: yes, fine :-)
<bigbrovar> what is the best way to search for files on kubuntu
<gaurav> hi room
<gaurav> anyone here with dell inspiron 1525n and kubuntu?
<gaurav>  hey anyone from india?
<TheKro> my alpine can't seem to successfully launch openoffice to view attachments.  It can launch kpdf for pdf files, though.  how do i find out what command it's trying to execute, and maybe edit it?
<idyllic> how about you just state the problem with your Kubuntu box?
<gaurav> is that for me idyllic?
<Elephantman> I've just ran a fresh install of 9.10 here. all is ok, kdm loads up. but when starting kde, X freezes. if I try to jump out to terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 X freezes too. any way out ?
<idyllic> gaura: ya
<Intel_Power> hello
<idyllic> Elephantman: Boot into recovery mode and check /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Elephantman> idyllic> how ? I dont succeed in getting into grub either (typing escape while grub is loading)
<idyllic> Elephantman: hmph, I am confused. So now you can't access recovery console from grub?
<averageMe> idyllic: i think grub is not really visible by default in karmic. at least on my box the grub boot option dialog is not shown
<idyllic> averageMe: you are right if you have one OS only. You still can access grub2 by holding down the SHIFT key
<TheKro> when I run "open myfile.doc" in a terminal, I get "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<TheKro> if i run it with sudo, there's no error, but the file still doesn't open
<idyllic> TheKro: use kde-open
<Elephantman> idyllic> I cant get grub selector to open
<Elephantman> it just moves through
<TheKro> thx idyllic
<idyllic> Elephantman: hold down SHIFT key
<idyllic> TheKro: no problem.
<Elephantman> idyllic> oh right, used to be escape, no ?
<idyllic> Elephantman: grub2 changed to shift if you have only 1 OS
<Elephantman> idyllic> ok, booting in recovery mode
<idyllic> Elephantman: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log , also tell us your graphic card, current xorg.conf if any.
<boban> is 4.3.3 going in main repos or i have to pull it from backports?
<indio> hi all
<idyllic> boban: ppa backport for the time being cos not enough testing yet
<boban> ok, i understand. When they are sure everything is ok, they will put it in main reps
<boban> ok
<idyllic> boban: not really main, more like ubuntu-backport aka unsupported updates
<jonathan__> morning
<jb_> Hello
<Elephantman> idyllic> heres the Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/d3a2bf68c
<Elephantman> idyllic> graphic card is in mother board, it's an intel 82g33
<idyllic> Elephantman: your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please, from the log you can see it tried to load 'nv' module which is for nvidia card
<Elephantman> idyllic> no custon xorg.conf, I'm on first boot after fresh install
<idyllic> Elephantman: you have a Geforce 8300S graphic card, not an intel card
<Elephantman> idyllic> oh correct, sorry. looked a bit fast at this box, got mixed with another setup
<idyllic> Elephantman: look perfectly normal log for me. May I have /var/log/xorg.0.log.old plsease?
<Elephantman> idyllic> here you go : http://pastebin.com/d587f780f
<indio> I'm new on Kubuntu, and I want to use qemu to boot my vmware vms
<indio> I've compiled qemu-0.11.0, and I'm not able to boot from SCSI HD
<indio> Any idea?
<Tm_T> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<kaddi> what is kubuntu-firefox-installer? Do I need it?
<kaddi> especially since firefox is already installed on my system
<Tm_T> kaddi: then I suppose you don't need it
<Schugy> icewm is broken in kubuntu, there's no reaction at launchpad where i've filed the bug. well, i'd use kde if I could ICEWM-ify the KDE Keyboard controls
<idyllic> Elephantman: hmph, can you disable the integrated graphic card in bios? i suspect conlfict btw the onboard and the nvidia discrete card
<Elephantman> idyllic> looking
<indio> Thanks ubottu, but that link doesn't talk about booting a SCSI hd...
<Elephantman> idyllic> how would I do that ? i see no mention of the graphic card in the bios
<idyllic> Elephantman: D: hmph... bios specific i am unsure. Anyway, boot into recovery again. Run 'X -reconfigure' without the quote
<Elephantman> idyllic> -reconfigure send me the help list, I tried a -configure that seems to have written an xorg.conf. letting it reboot
<Elephantman> idyllic> crashed again, going back to recovery mode
<idyllic> Elephantman: is the xorg.conf file empty?
<Elephantman> idyllic> oh it put the file to /root/xorg.conf.new
<Elephantman> idyllic> should I copy it to it's place ?
<idyllic> Elephantman: cp it to /etc/X11/xorg
<idyllic> Elephantman: cp it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Elephantman> idyllic> ok, rebooting
<nevyn> so there's this odd widget in kubuntu 9.04 that I've got
<nevyn> it's a calendar widgit with a calendar icon the date and the week of the year in a spinner...
<Elephantman> idyllic> no better. and xorg.conf is populated
<nevyn> does anyone know how to get rid of it?
<nevyn> I can't right click it kontact doesn't know anything about it etc.
<nevyn> hrm I wish google had a real image search.. (so I could screen capture it and search the web for this odd gui component)
<idyllic> Elephantman: reinstall karmic again? Erm, i don't know whether i should suggest this but try uninstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<nevyn> so there's a calendar icon on the left a text field with a date in it and a spinner.. if I change the date the spinner updates and vica versa.. and if I click the calendar icon it resets to todays date.
<idyllic> nevyn: screenshot please :)
<Elephantman> idyllic> ok I'll try that... nevertheless it's the second config with wich I've got this kind of problem (the other one crashes while loading kdm). at a guess, I'd say there are some serious issues round here
<idyllic> Elephantman: what happens with the populated xorg.conf?
<Elephantman> idyllic> same
<idyllic> Elephantman: content of the xorg.conf?
<Elephantman> idyllic> without  xserver-xorg-video-intel still the same. gotta go right now, sorry & thanks
<nevyn> bah
<nevyn> http://bovine.artificial-stupidity.net/~nevyn/snapshot1.png
<nevyn> does anyone know what the red circled thing is and what provides it?
<indio> nevyn: no idea
<jazzy_d> hi everyone
<jazzy_d> how to install realtime-lsm on kubuntu 9.10?
<indio> how to boot from scsi hd on qemu? 0.11.0 source doesn't provide a extboot nor boot=on option.
<nevyn> indio: are you doing Xarch stuff?
<mmo|> Anyone else having the problem that they can't change font size in kate?
<indio> nevyn: no, I think. btw, what is Xarch stuff?
<nevyn> cross archetecture
<nevyn> ie running x86 code on a ppc machine
<nevyn> or running arm code on a x86 machine.
<rerushg> mmoj: no problem here
<indio> aha, not yet. I need to migrate some VMware vmachines
<indio> 'cause I don't want to recompile my Kubuntu 9.10 kernel to run VMware
<jazzy_d> Im getting this when I try to install realtime-lsm with module assistant
<jazzy_d> Maybe you need to add something to sources.list, maybe the contrib and non-free archives.
<jazzy_d> universe is added in my sources.list
<microsiga> Hello! somebody from Brazil?
<microsiga> please, alguém poderia informar-me como configurar o network manager para enxergar as redes sem fio?
<indio> sem fio=wireless?
<microsiga> isso!
<microsiga> wireless1
<indio> I use wicd
<microsiga> tentei instalar o wicd mas dá pau no meu note
<microsiga> na hora de carregar dá erro no Daemons
<yofel> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<microsiga> opa ubottu, obrigado, sou novato aqui!
<eagles0513875> !pr | microsiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<eagles0513875> !pt | microsiga
<ubottu> microsiga: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<indio> I'll try Xen. I hope it resolved my scsi boot problem. I'll be back
<kaddi> firefox is freezing every 5-10 minutes since a week, what can I do against that?
<kavurt> how can I connect using krdc? what should I write on the addres bar? I wrote "remote_ip::5900", but it said: server not found.
<Bou> kavurt: on the start page choose the type of connection (vnc, rdp..) and just enter the ip in the adress bar
<Bou> what is 5900 port?
<kavurt> Bou: it's default port I guess
<rerushg> kaddi: freezing? how? system is still running?
<kaddi> well firefox becomes compeltely unresonsive and takes up 100% of cpu, but the remaining software and programs run fine (I have a dualcore, so one core is still free when Firefox maxes out=
<rerushg> kaddi: bad theme or add-on maybe? sounds like java problem
<kaddi> rerushg: I just tried running firefox in safemode, it's still freezing and the cpu usage goes up to 50%
<kaddi> it's less but it's not really fluent either
<rerushg> kaddi: I'd try dumping the extras. if that doesn't work I would reinstall FF (from repo, of course)
<kaddi> rerushg: running in safe-mode disables all add-ons and themes. That didn't fix the problem
<rerushg> kaddi: oh yeah. sorry. I'd reinstall.
<TheKro> my /etc/mailcap instructs my system to open .doc files with: soffice -no-oosplash -writer '%s' - however, the -no-oosplash option seems to break openoffice: running it on the command line, I get "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'"
<avihay> well, I solved the problem with firefox opening openoffice for the wrong filetypes
<TheKro> hmm - seems to be debian bugs 534314 and 540428
<avihay> for some reason the default application selection for file was soffice
<avihay> I changed it to always ask. should work from now on
<bbigras> someone know why the kopete package is still from 4.3.2?
<juli4n> hi all.. my xorg service have high memory
<sreckobb> some people from serbia
<jugglerbry> hi all. i've just installed the kubuntu onto my ubuntu install.  liking it at the moment, but can someone tell me how i'd configure sharing of folders please ?  i've selected the relevant folder, then file, properties, but the sharing tab is telling me i need permission ?
<jugglerbry> anyone ?
<ann> ?
<jugglerbry> i've just installed the kubuntu onto my ubuntu install.  liking it at the moment, but can someone tell me how i'd configure sharing of folders please ?  i've selected the relevant folder, then file, properties, but the sharing tab is telling me i need permission ?
<EagleScreen> have you clicked on Configure File Sharing?
<jugglerbry> EagleScreen: yes, but that's where it says I need permission
<EagleScreen> can you provide a screenshot of the clicked option and the error?
 * MelisU tries to write
<jugglerbry> i'll try, but basically, above the configure file shainr gbutton, there's a message that says "Youneed to be authorised to share folders"
<EagleScreen> is it in 9.10?
<jazzy_d> how to install rtlimits?
<jugglerbry> 9.04
<EagleScreen> have you tried to go to Systemsettings -> Sharing ?
<jugglerbry> no. dont think so.  where do i find that option ?
<EagleScreen> K Menu -> Systemsettings -> Sharing
<ann> ubuntu one
<jugglerbry> ok, just found that, and added a few of the folders to that section, but when i return to dolphin and look there, it still says the same thing.  also in the systemsettings/sharing it only lists a the default folders, not any i've created
<jugglerbry> this is all very odd, because i've searched through networking on my ubuntu machine, and theyre all showing up now.  is it possible to map to these folders ?
<supacat_> hi guys! how i can install "my computer" icon to my desktop?
<Smurphy> supacat_: Take a poencil, and draw it on the screen ? :)
<supacat_> :D
<Smurphy> Joke a part - right mouse button when you;re on it, drag it to the desktop, then say Link.
<ann> ubuntu tweak
<EagleScreen> supacat_: do u mean a "my computer" icon like Suse?
<supacat_> EagleScreen yes i mean that. Like in gnome
<Smurphy> Hmmm... Can't test it. Under Mac OS-X Snow Leopard right now ;)
<EagleScreen> supacat_: you need to install a plugin for Konqueror, it may be in KDE-Apps
<Smurphy> EagleScreen what ?
<EagleScreen> I did it for KDE3 several time ago
<Smurphy> hmmm ... Dunno. Never did it ;) And I started with KDE 1 pre beta etc. :)
<EagleScreen> Smurphy: there ins't KIOslave for that in currently KDE4
<Smurphy> EagleScreen: yeah. Look like ...
<EagleScreen> Smurphy: there is a KIOSlave for Konqueror made by suse, look for it
<EagleScreen> Smurphy: i think its name is some like sysinfo
<EagleScreen> Smurphy: i found it!
<EagleScreen> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/stable+sysinfo+2.0?content=98808
<Blizzerand> Kubuntu  rocks
<Blizzerand> kubuntu 9.10 was the best
<Smurphy> EagleScreen: Cool :)
<Smurphy> EagleScreen: You have a binary version of that stuff ? Don' t feel like compiling it :)
<Smurphy> Found another one. kinfocenter
<suman> how do i change my default browser to firefox from konqueror for the whole system??
<shadeslayer> suman: go to K > System Settings > Default apps > Web browser
<Matisse> hi
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<shadeslayer> suman: then select the second radio box and put : firefox : in the empty line
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hi
<shadeslayer> Matisse: hey
<Matisse> Is there a way to install Karmic without burning the iso on a cd?
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer
<Matisse> Hiho BluesKaj and shadeslayer :)
<BluesKaj> hi Matisse
<shadeslayer> Matisse: USB install
<Matisse> or let me say it different
<suman> shadeslayer: thanks....   so put firefox along with the colon??
<shadeslayer> suman: nah,just firefox ought to do it
<suman> alrite thanks
<BluesKaj> Matisse, try the "usb startup disk creator" , install it from the repos
<Matisse> I'm already running Jaunty and it was said its better to use the torrent... so I'm downloading via torrent and want to install without burning a cd
<Smurphy> Matisse: USb Stick ?
<suman> shadeslayer: it worked.. thanks a lot...
<BluesKaj> Matisse, whynot just upgrade with update-manager or in the cli: do-release-upgrade
<shadeslayer> Matisse: install karmic live cd to the usb stick and boot from the usb and click install...
<Matisse> BluesKaj, cause its better for the servers and I can slice the upgrade into 2 pieces (downloading which takes a lot of time  and installing)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, some pcs need the BIOS set to USB as primary in the boot sequence
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you could press F12 too...
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: do you know anything about compiling apps btw?
<BluesKaj> I've done some compiling
<BluesKaj> what kind of app are you looking at , shadeslayer ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: can you tell me if its possible to set up two instances of the same app? one being installed by apt-get ( stable ) and one via compiling ( unstable )
<shadeslayer> stuff like amarok and some other apps...
<InforMed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/474622
<InforMed> Some help please! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/474622
<BluesKaj> if the apps are drivers and HW dependent ,then  it's not a good idea
<georg_> i have an installation problem
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: nope...
<BluesKaj> but 2 versions of the same app with the exe files in different dirs , might work
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: just standard apps which wont break the pc..
<georg_> i had a dual windows setting and removed windows from /dev/sda1
<georg_> and installed ubuntu on it
<georg_> grub did not create a win entry so I wrote my own
<georg_> but it does not boot
<shadeslayer> georg_: yeah,unless im mistaken youve just lost windows
<georg_> yeap
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ghostcube> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SonhadorPR> Quick question: I have forgotten my KDE wallet password, How can I reset it?
<georg_> lost windows after installing linux :)
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<shadeslayer> georg_: hehe...
<georg_> i don't think it is a linux prob
<georg_> i think wind boot files were on the wrong partition and were deleted
<floris> hi
<shadeslayer> georg_: nope,you installed linux over windows
<shadeslayer> georg_: you made a mistake,not windows nor kubuntu
<georg_> there were two wins
<shadeslayer> georg_: ah,why didnt you mention this before
<shadeslayer> oh wait you did :P
<floris> haha
<floris> :p
<da-bayman> georg_,if it were a partition. did you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make sure your windows partition was still there
<georg_> my partition is still there
<georg_> and i can boot in rescue mode in it
<floris> and safe mode?
<shadeslayer> floris: yeah im asking questions in one channel and answering in another while doing stuff in plasma,so its easy to lose some info
<georg_> no , no booting without cd
<floris> ah
<georg_> even the well known no operation system found message is missing
<georg_> but no grub error also
<floris> yeah
<floris> that message is from grub
<floris> sorry
<floris> no operating system is from windows mbr
<shadeslayer> georg_: ok,well i think the problem might be that grub is looking for the bootloader of windows on sda1,while its not there...
<shadeslayer> but thats just what i think...
<floris> is the partition still active??
<georg_> i think so too
<floris> ok
<shadeslayer> georg_: you could try one thing,install the windows MBR and see if windows boots,then reinstall grub with grub install....
<georg_> i tried it without success
<floris> good idea
<floris> shame
<floris> did windows mbr report anything?
<georg_> nothing
<georg_> my question wich partition needs to be marked as boot
<shadeslayer> georg_: did windows boot?
<georg_> no?
<floris> just blank screen?
<shadeslayer> georg_: hmm, sudo fdisk -l,should tell you which
<georg_> blank screen, no messages
<floris> strange
<shadeslayer> georg_: i guess the issue is more of windows+mbr than grub..........
<georg_> boot partiton sda1 -> oldwin -> new linux /
<floris> yeah
<georg_> partiton sda2 -> extended
<georg_> or sda6 -> windows root
<floris> so oldwin is not windows root?
<georg_> there were two wins
<floris> which one is still there?:P
<georg_> oldwin is root dir of deleted win
<floris> ah
<InforMed> Hi!
<InforMed> If no one was able to help-me I should give up of Karmic! :( Please! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/474622
<shadeslayer> InforMed: if you have filed a bug report someone will look at it
<InforMed> shadeslayer: I hope so!
<InforMed> But it looks like a bug coming from debian... and until now I find no solution!
<shadeslayer> InforMed: ubuntu has alot of open bug,so please be patiebt
<InforMed> And I can't live witouth my external disk
<shadeslayer> *patient
<shadeslayer> InforMed: im googling a bit
<InforMed> thanks shadeslayer
<tdn> How do I lock the screen?
<georg_> lets see if a repair install will do ....
<floris> yea...
<floris> that should work
<floris> just crude
<georg_> i am always wondering why a windows install takes so long
<floris> :p
<shadeslayer> tdn: ctrl+alt+l
<georg_> and if I need to reinstall patches and service packs
<tdn> shadeslayer, ok. But what program do I run for it? I would like to make my own short cut key: meta + l
<JediMaster> hey guys, how do I change the ip for eth0 in kubuntu? It doesn't show up any of my 3 physical network interfaces (eth0-2) in the network manager under wired networks
<floris> don't know but maybe one can reinstall windows loader?
<shadeslayer> tdn: alt+F2 > Shortcuts > Global Shortcuts > Run command interface
<JediMaster> ok, more important question, I've upgraded from debian to ubuntu 5.04 and upwards from there, then install kubuntu-desktop today, at some point I've had some odd problems with the fonts on the gdm login, but now the same problem is everywhere on kde, the fonts are TINY, yet the font sizes are the same as other installs I have (8pt)
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, do you have access to your router
<JediMaster> they're too small to read on a 37" TV
<BluesKaj> ?
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, this is my router =)
<BluesKaj> what is ?
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, I use it to NAT/Forward to the ADSL router that DMZs to the kubuntu box
<human> Hello, tuxes
<floris> hi human
<BluesKaj> DMZ that's dangerous
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, hence the hefty firewall
<BluesKaj> the router normally assigns the ip to every machine it sees on the network, find out which one is yours
<tdn> shadeslayer, but which command should I run to lock the screen?
<JediMaster> it doesn't, it's statically assigned
<JediMaster> 192.168.0.1 should be the kubuntu box
<shadeslayer> tdn: command?
<JediMaster> it needs to be set manually
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, the kubuntu box runs dhcp3-server too
<penguin__> hi all)
<floris> hi
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, then look in your /etc/host.allow for the ip
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, hence not having a static IP causing a problem
<BluesKaj> err hosts.allow
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, for what IP? the problem is that eth0 (or any other interface) isn't showing up in the network manager so I can't assign it a static ip
<tdn> shadeslayer, yes. In Kubuntu 9.04, I could run /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/krunner_lock.
<JediMaster> Should I just give up with the network manager and force it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<human> I am using Kubuntu, I am from City of the Cheboxary. I am downloading now ubuntu-destop packages... How do you think, can I have both desktop environments on my computer?
<shadeslayer> tdn: no idea
<BluesKaj> now he tells me :) ok, JediMaster , I'm not a network manager fan , so I tell people to use wicd ..it's very configurable
<shadeslayer> human: its possible,just logout and select gnome or kde by pressing alt+F10
<human> ok, I will do it after installation, I have only 1Mb/s channel...
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, some ppl do use /etc/network/interfaces and it works for them ...you could try that
<human> It takes about 40 minutes
<shadeslayer> human: i have only kde,since ive had some bad experiences with gnome
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, much nicer =) does it happen to have an applet icon or whatever it's called?
<human> shadeslayer: I used KDE on Kubuntu 7.04 and GNOME on Fedora 9 I have just installed Kubuntu 9.10 and found a lot of differents between 3rd and 4th versions of KDE, so I want to have chance to see GNOME desktop, but I do not want to download and install Ubuntu.
<JediMaster> ok, next issue, the insanely small fonts, why do I have to set the front size for everything to around 20 to make it readable and appear like font size 12?
<shadeslayer> human: yeah alot of people have both gnome and kde
<JediMaster> human: I've gone from 6+ years of gnome desktop and back to KDE in 9.10, don't bother lol
<JediMaster> litterally moved back to kde yesterday and love it
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, does what happen to have an icon ?
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, wicd
<human> I think I had better to download 'alternate desktop' version, I have not understood if it contains KDE and GNOME both...
<snew> hi, i have a short question: After Upgrade i cant view any GTK ballon tips (cursor under button >info about button); the ballon tips are all totally black... how to repair it?
<human> So I have downloaded Kubuntu with the GNOME downloading perspectives,,,
<human> Oh! My downloading is being stopped!
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, did you install wicd?
<JediMaster> yes
<human> Oh! It continues... I have to wait for 10 minutes
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, look in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, mine's in lost & found for some reson
<lovre> is there a way i can migrate Kmail account settings to a new installation. I have moved ~/,kde/share/apps/kmail folder and i got my emails, but accounts are not set up.
<BluesKaj> reason
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, I've found it already, but wanted to know if it had an icon that sits on the bar at the bottom like network manager
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, once it's working wicd will show an icon in the taskbar
<JediMaster> BluesKaj, nope, just a blue nn icon saying "networking information not available"
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, have you set it up ?
<JediMaster> tbh, this machine has gone from debian to ubuntu 5.04 to 9.10 to kubuntu, so I may just start from scratch
<tdn> shadeslayer, ok.
<JediMaster> got two external drives I can backup to anyhow
<JediMaster> bbl, thanks for the help BluesKaj
<Intel_Power> hello
<human> Hello, Sir!!! Gentlemen, who has seen the CSKA & Manchester game
<BluesKaj> human, this is not a sportschat
<apparle> hi guys
<floris> hi
<lovre> i installed compiz, how do i get it to be default? I ran 'compiz --replace' and log out and log in, but kwin is running again
<Tesssa> well managed to upgrade at long last from xubuntu9.04 to 9.10 i dont know why i bothered
<Tesssa> it works fine as did 9.04 and it a touch slower on the boot up than 9.04 but it's not a improvement
<human> BluesKaj: I know, but I am downloading a Package now... And hoping about the result, serfing internet simultaneeeausly. I have read an article about that match.
<lovre> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Tesssa> mith as well have waited until 10.4 comes out next year
<Tesssa> ot might even
<human> Compiz is working pretty goood
<apparle> lovre:  goto system settings> default applications> windows manager
<human> I have thought about an version that any icons will be displayed as pictures in a museum.
<lovre> apparle: ok, be right back, need to logoutin
<lovre> :D
<lovre> apparle: it worked. thanks
<human> f
<apparle> lovre: :D no problem
<apparle> hey guys ....... anyone faced any problem in 9.10 which was not there in 9.04
<kaddi> yeah, I can't set brightness anymore since I switched away from the 2.6.28 kernel
<Tesssa> like what apparle
<apparle> Tesssa: like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/475466 which I am having
<Tesssa> nope
<Tesssa> was difficult to upgrade and it wouldnt install from a live cd
<apparle> Tesssa: My installation was just perfect
<Tesssa> but managed to upgrade it eventually
<kkrohn> Hi all!   Can I ask a question?     Does anyone know how do I make apt-get prefer IPv4 over IPv6?
<Tesssa> and up to now no problems mine was just getting it on my puter
<kkrohn> Now it tries first IPv6, and I have to wait for that blasted timeout b4 it finally starts doing something.
<apparle> kkrohn: wait a min.... I read a link  on forum yesterday
<Tesssa> just thought i could help in that respect
<kkrohn> apparle: Sweet! Have been searching too, but couldn't find anything...
<human> Gentlemen, the downloading I have started with the 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' is just finished. What should I do to see the GNOME installed?
<human> ==> I am on Kubuntu))
<BluesKaj> human, relogin and choose which desktop in the menu
<human> Has anyone any experience?
<human> ok
<kkrohn> human: log out, then choose gnome, and then log back in.
<apparle> kkrohn: see this http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106289.0
<kkrohn> apparle: thanks for that. I'll give it a shot. Now must dash because wife is nagging.
<human> I do not see it!!!! I think I have just download, but I have to unpack and install them...
<apparle> kkrohn: :D no problem
<apparle> human: what
<apparle> human: how did you install it
<human> GNOME
<apparle> hey guys I am not a dev but I wanna contribute to kubuntu ( using for more than 2years now)
<supacat> hi guyz! how i can create "my computer" icon on my KDE desktop (like in gnome)
<supacat> ?
<mmo|> Can anyone tell me how to disable output to hdmi in xorg.conf?
<lovre> i dont have audio from firefox... why is this?=
<bbeck> lovre: you don't have audio from flash?
<lovre> bbeck: yes, i dont hear anything from flash. But i didnt test any other audio source to know if its only flash....
<bbeck> lovre: Does your music player work?
<lovre> yes, i hear sounds normaly
<bbeck> lovre: try this, it worked for me:  click on the kmix icon in the system tray, press the mixer button, turn up the PCM volume.
<lovre> bbeck: i cant believe it, it works... wtf???
<human> oh, I am tired
<apparle> supacat: you want to see all the drives? you can always do so on the left side........ just expand it so that you can clearly see there names
<supacat> apparle: yes, i do something like that, but in screenshots of opensuse i saw on desktop "my computer" icon
<supacat> and i think i can make it  i Kubuntu too
<supacat> and  i have one more question: i deleted in a home folder "desktop" folder, how can i  take it back
<supacat> ?
<apparle> supacat: But In my opinion its pretty useless becoz..... you after you open the icon..... you have click to open a drive, which you can do directly from dolphin :D
<apparle> supacat: If you have made entries in fstab to automount all the drives then you can put a link to /media
<floris> supacat did you rm it or from dolpin/nautilus
<Intel_Power> Lord, help me change my ways
<Intel_Power> Show a little mercy on judgment day
<Intel_Power> It ain't me, I was raised this way
<Intel_Power> I never let em play me for a busta, make it hell 4 a hustler
<FloodBotK1> Intel_Power: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apparle> supacat: My favourite> use QuickAccess gadget on the panel and just change the location to /media so that you see all drives directly and open any file without opening any browser
<apparle> anyone has ATI Radeon Xpress 200 here
<supacat> apparle were i can dl quickaccess gadget? sry for a lot of dummy question, i installed Kubuntu about 2 days ago , before it used ubuntu
<apparle> supacat: on the right side of Kmenu
<apparle> supacat: bu it will not show anydrives if they are not mounted
<supacat> ok thx
<supacat> and about x200 i think i have this one
<apparle> supacat: x200 ?
<apparle> supacat: radeon xpresss 200 is X300
<supacat> yes
<kubian> hello.  anyone knows why kdenetwork is still at 4.3.2? thanks
<apparle> *900MB when I have !GB ra
<apparle> *RAM
<chris_> hi
<EagleScreen> hello
<kaddi> plasma-desktop is back using 80% of my cpu and slowing everything down. Are there still issues with intel graphic cards in karmic?
<SiVA_> does openoffice keep backups for recovery somewhere else? When I rebooted one of my docs is suddendly empty
<NicolasB> Hi all
<noaXess> strange.. i upgrade today to karmic, no prob.. now upgraded to kde 4.3.3, on a boot, it shows, that ubuntu runs in low grafic mode ad gives me some solutions to do.. i allways exit to console mode and then, kde starts normaly..??
<kubian> I don't see any mention in the 4.3.3 release note of kdenetwork packages staying at 4.3.2???
<SiVA_> i cant believe i lost this document
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone. i try to burn some file with k3b in kubuntu 9,10 but it doesn't work....can you please help me?
<kubian> what is the error msg in k3b?
<Assurbanipal> i get this debuging symbols http://pastebin.com/d78ebba49
<Assurbanipal> it says "could not determine the size of resulting image file"
<kubian> cud be you target disc is not big enough?
<lorecaster_away> I know that this is better mentioned in the samba chat, but no one is willing to help anyone there... having some troubles with samba file permissions. anyone willing to help me?
<Assurbanipal> kubian: the target disk is dvd and the files i want to write are less than 1gb
<kubian> looks like u r missing the genisoimage libraries
<Kano> hi, how to disable that stupid kwin crash recovery, that makes it only worse when only kdm was restarted
<Kano> after that kwin is not runnig at all
<Assurbanipal> kubian: so what should i do? how can i be missing the libraries??
<kubian> not sure but if u read the message mkisof is calling it and cud not find it
<Assurbanipal> what can i do to fix it?
<kubian> normally k3b tells u what u r missing when it starts
<kubian> hold on. let me see
<noaXess> same after reconfg grafic
<noaXess> i upgrade today to karmic, no prob.. now upgraded to kde 4.3.3, on a boot, it shows, that ubuntu runs in low grafic mode ad gives me some solutions to do.. i allways exit to console mode and then, kde starts normaly..??
<BluesKaj> noaXess, isn't  kde 4.3.3 still beta
<kubian> Assur: make sure you have genisoimage installed
<noaXess> BluesKaj: its in backports so, think so yes
<apparle> wehre are gcc3.4 and g++ 3.4
<Assurbanipal> kubian: it is installed... now whja?
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily walk ...bb in an hr
<noaXess> bb BluesKaj :)
<Assurbanipal> kubian: reinstalling it didn't help... "(
<noaXess> hm.. kde 4.3.3 isn't beta right?
<noaXess> it's released..
<kubian> Assur: not sure..but if u look at ur error msg, cud be the file name is not being parsed right.  looks like some unreadable chars
<Assurbanipal> ... what can i do then??rename the files?
<kubian> yes..copy to a new folder/name without those chars
<skar> hi, i upgraded from hardy to karmic and now my wifi  gives error like "disassociating by local choice (reason=3)". any idea?
<Smurphy> skar: Just had the same issue :) fixed. *lol*
<Smurphy> MAke sure you install all backported modules...
<Assurbanipal> but what characters might be causing such problem?don't get it...most of the content is pdf files
<memenode> Anyone knows of a program that reveals passwords behind asterisks or dots?
<Guest21013> hi, does kubuntu has DOS Prompt ?
<skar> Smurphy: what cmd should i run?
<skar> Smurphy: what are the modules?
<kubian> /usr/bin/genisoimage: No such file or directory. Invalid node - 'e books/Business Books/business/The Complete Idiot’s Guide to Business Plans'.
<Smurphy> Hold on. Which kernel are you using -> uname -a
<memenode> I need one to get my password from the router which this F?ed up ISP never actually gave me....
<Makavel> Has anyone use Kubuntu on Hp Pavilion dv2 with AMD Athlon Neo processor here?
<Guest21013> does kubuntu has  DOS prompt available ???
<Smurphy> skar: Modules are the drivers loaded to make your wifi card work ...
<skar> Smurphy: 2.6.31-14-generic
<skar> Smurphy: i know, so i enable karmic backports in apt sources and then which modules do i run?
<Smurphy> skar: yes. Make sure all wireless backported modules are being installed.
<ahmedtaufiq> does kubuntu has DOS prompt ??
<skar> Smurphy: all backported modules? any sample command?
<Smurphy> skar: I installed the following: linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic
<Smurphy> Nope. Sorry - no sample command. I had selected them all using synaptic, made them install, did shutdown the system, plugged the PowerCable, waited 20secs, and booted. It worked after.
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<ward__> is there a way to see what processes are using the most disk access time ?
<Smurphy> ahmedtaufiq: Ai. Andek.
<kubian> ahmed:  open a terminal
<ahmedtaufiq> yes then
<Smurphy> ward__: there was one program - but I don remember. Sorry.
<Makavel> ahmedtaufiq: Kubuntu has a Konsole similar to DOS prompt but different
<kubian> then you get the prompt
<Smurphy> ahmedtaufiq: kubuntu -> konsole
<ahmedtaufiq> i have fox pro program 16 bit support
<ward__> Smurphy: lol :) Think Think ;)
<ahmedtaufiq> can i use it on kubuntu ?
<kubian> ahmed: no
<ahmedtaufiq> ok, thanks
<Smurphy> ward__: it was a systat program, collecting data all the time. I always disabled it as it really s*cked resources...
<ward__> :)
<Smurphy> ahmedtaufiq: install dosemu. Then you can use it.
<kubian> ahmed: no problem.  what u can do is install VirtualBox/windows
<ahmedtaufiq> from where?
<ahmedtaufiq> can u please give the link :@kubian
<skar> Smurphy: installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic. hope it works :) did it work with the k network manager for you?
<Smurphy> ahmedtaufiq: sudo aptitude install dosemu - should put everything l)
<kubian> ahmed:  go to Virtualbox.org
<Smurphy> skar: Yes. It worked before - but I had all kind of sporadic hickups. WiFi stopped working all the time. it was a pain. Now - it flaws ... :)
<Smurphy> kubian: virtualbox is not Free !
<kubian> what do you mean?
<kubian> not free?
<Smurphy> kubian: Is Virtualbox OpenSource ?
<skar> Smurphy: virtualbox is GPL afaik. ok rebooting into karmic, let's hope it works. thanks for the tip dude :)
<Smurphy> what was this free-dos implementaion Caldera had bought .. There was even a image-package available.
<Smurphy> skar: :)
<ahmedtaufiq> do you know abt any opensource database system like :; MYSQL
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<Smurphy> ahmedtaufiq: what for ? Mysql is opensource. you can check postgresql too if you want.
<ahmedtaufiq> no i mean to say , i have to buy domain, to host a mysql database
<ahmedtaufiq> can i have free databases and usernames of MYSQL and phpmyadmin
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<noaXess> does anybody also have kde 4.3.3 installed?
<Smurphy> ahmedtaufiq: You have to find a provider you sells your Hosting space, and then you'll have the DB, and HTTP and phpmyadmin access on it.
<kubian> noaXess:  I do
<ahmedtaufiq> yeah i know
<Smurphy> ok - have to go folks ...
<Smurphy> cya...
<noaXess> kubian: do you have any problem if you restart your kubuntu machine? so problem like this: i upgrade today to karmic, no prob.. now upgraded to kde 4.3.3, on a boot, it shows, that ubuntu runs in low grafic mode ad gives me some solutions to do.. i allways exit to console mode and then, kde starts normaly..??
<noaXess> bye Smurphy
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<kubian> noaXess: have no prob.  got it installed in my laptop/desktop karmic/lucid/jaunty
<noaXess> hm... it works now... but just on restart, think on loading X, have also reconfigured X.. no change
<kubian> noaXess:  my only ? is kdenetwork is still at 4.3.2.  not sure why
<noaXess> kubian: i don't use kdenetwork, i use wicd..
<kubian> noaXess:  kdenetwork is the metapackage for kopete, etc..
<noaXess> sudo dpkg -l | grep kdenetwork
<noaXess> ii  kdenetwork-filesharing                                               4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4                                           network filesharing configuration module for KDE 4
<noaXess> kubian: yes.. still 4.3.2
<noaXess> ??.. so
<FloodBotK1> noaXess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noaXess> ok sorry...
<noaXess> just two lines.. next, i will pastbein :)
<noaXess> i talk to a bot.. grrr.. i need food, drinks and some sleep :)..
<noaXess> see ya..
<skar> Smurphy: hi, i'm from karmic now. so the backports really have fixed my wifi connection problem. thanks a lot dude.
<elargus> Ports blocked after upgrade to 9.10
<elargus> help please
<EagleScreen> what is the matter elargus?
<elargus> I can't get any of my apps to go thte internet
<elargus> evolution, firefox,
<elargus> are all timing out
<elargus> even Kmail
<elargus> I have tested that I well connected to the internet
<elargus> pping to websites work well
<whirleystar> so how do i go about troubleshooting my audio?  it worked before karmic distupgrade... i have Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<lucas__> hello, im trying to disable some ttys ive edited /etc/defaults/console-setupi still have 7ttys what else do i have to edit??
<EagleScreen> lucas__: you should use an asistenmt to do it
<lucas__> what u mean?
<lucas__> u know how to do it?
<EagleScreen> elargus: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntistas> why kde doesn't come with gameS?
<EagleScreen> lucas__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<lucas__> k...
<EagleScreen> there will be a step to configure the number of tty's
<EagleScreen> ubuntistas: because this is not playkubuntu
<ubuntistas> ok ok i get it i am just asking why dude
<ubuntistas> 'WHY'
<dobrynya> becose
<whirleystar> because jill wanted that way
<maco> jill?
<whirleystar> yeah, you know, jack's sister
<whirleystar> or his gf, i don't remember for sure
<brendan-> i banged her too
<brendan-> jill was her name right?
<whirleystar> jill jillian something like that
<BluesKaj> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<whirleystar> now.... 'bout my audio... the music ain't workin' and dissertation is becoming a grind
<whirleystar> it worked before karmic upgrade.  i'm not sure what to check... lspci seems to recognize
<lucas__> can some one help me out? i want to disable extra ttys
<BluesKaj> lucas__,  http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/disable_extra_ttys  ...google is your friend
<lucas__> BluesKaj: ive tried im on 9.10 that doesnt work here
<lucas__> BluesKaj: if u check ur 9.10 instalation there is no /etc/event.d directory
<Guest87093> how to go back to 2.4 kernel from 2.6 ?
<Dragnslcr> Very carefully
<lucas__> Guest87093: very easy... just open kpackage o synaptyc and install it... search for linux-image packages...
<BluesKaj> lucas__, have you actually looked for a fix , http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/speed-up-your-ubuntu-linux-boot.html
<lucas__> BluesKaj: i said before there is no /etc/event.d directory in 9.10
<Dragnslcr> Guest87093- I don't think Ubuntu has supported the 2.4 kernel for several years
<BluesKaj> lucas__, did you read paragraph 2 ?
<morgan__> Hi nguys. Kubuntu 9.10 doesn't load the desktop when I log in. I have to manually run plasma-desktop! Any ideas how I can get the default setting back - load at login?
<lucas__> BluesKaj: i still see no answer on how to disable the extra ttys...
<lucas__> Guest87093: wait ill give u the url with all ubuntu kernels
<lucas__> Guest87093: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<lucas__> Guest87093: ull have to find 2.4 .deb on the web though
<whirleystar> ha.. the answer is that i'm an idiot
<whirleystar> well, not really... my headphones channel is working, but my speakers apparently don't make any sound
<whirleystar> which i find hard to believe
<BluesKaj> lucas__, you'll find the the tty.conf files in /etc/init
<whirleystar> noerrors in dmesg though
<whirleystar> not sure how to figure out wtf is going on there
<lucas__> BluesKaj: again, im on 9.10
<BluesKaj> so am I , and the tty.conf files are there
<lucas__> BluesKaj: i have no tty.conf file
<BluesKaj> in /etc/init ?
<lucas__> yeah
<lucas__> i have no tty.conf
<rmrfslash> can jaunty users upgrade to 4.3.3?
<BluesKaj> tty1.conf , tty2.conf etc, in /etc/init
<lucas__> BluesKaj: u got it
<lucas__> rmrfslash: try it... deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<rmrfslash> I did, nothing.
<rmrfslash> can I add the karmic repos?
<rmrfslash> or would this almost certainly break something?
<BluesKaj> rmrfslash, you have sudo apt-gert update after adding the repos
<BluesKaj> get
<BluesKaj> wonder who apt-gert is :)
<rmrfslash> BluesKaj: I've had the ppa backports in my sources for a while
<rmrfslash> BluesKaj: for jaunty at least
<rmrfslash> BluesKaj: but nothing about 4.3.3
<BluesKaj> ppas on official releases don't usually work
<lucas__> rmrfslash: add karmic, if something is wrong wont let upgrade...
<rmrfslash> BluesKaj: I don't really want to upgrade to Karmic
<tsimpson> rmrfslash: you can ask in #kubuntu-devel if packages for jaunty will be made available
<rmrfslash> lucas__: I did add karmic repos and yes, all the 4.3.3 stuff comes up after updating synaptic, but  I'm not sure about applying those updates to jaunty
<mmmiiikkkeee> does any one know of a program that can tell me what programs are writing to disk? system moniter just says the disk is being written to
<tsimpson> that information is not available from applications/tools
<tsimpson> only the kernel would have any idea about that
<mmmiiikkkeee> there is not a way to get top to tell me the PID of the programs that are writign to disk?
<morgan__> Hi nguys. Kubuntu 9.10 doesn't load the desktop when I log in. I have to manually run plasma-desktop! Any ideas how I can get the default setting back - load at login?
<lucas__> rmrfslash: theres only one way to know it... and u know what it is...
<Pici> mmmiiikkkeee: 'lsof' is one way, theres a
<morgan__> mmmiiikkkeee: fuser
<tsimpson> lsof and fuser need to know what file(s) are being written to
<morgan__> mmmiiikkkeee: fuser -m /partition
<zohaib1020> hey
<gazmendharuni> http/irc.oltreirc.net
<mmmiiikkkeee> thanks morgan and pici... I was trying to figure out why my hard drive makes a buzzing sound all the time
<MelisU> Hi guys and gals, I have a problem with playing .FLV in dolphin and VLC. Any1 know which package has the audio codec for FLV?
<BluesKaj> MelisU, flashplugin-nonfree
<MelisU> BluesKaj: Thanks, but that is flash in websites. That works fine. I want to play downloaded files with Dragon player
<mattiem> salve
<lordganesh> i can't see shutdown and restart buttons in k menu
<lordganesh> is anybody there
<djustice> lordganesh: kmenuedit? lancelot? kickoff? simple menu app launcher?
<lordganesh> kickoff
<djustice> lordganesh: what all is listed under the 'leave' tab?
<lordganesh> djustice: logout lock switchuser sleep hibernate
<Pici> 22
<rork> lordganesh: System Settings > Advanced > Session Manager > Set Offer shutdown options
<lordganesh> rork: it is already selected
<lordganesh> anybody there
<nasrullah> i got black screen on my kubuntu karmic after log on ..please do help me to sort out this error
<nasrullah> pls do help me about black screen
<bbeck> nasrullah: I saw this, I don't know it will help or not but it seems like what you're talking about: http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2009/11/are-your-graphics-dead-in-ubun.html
<ubuntu> Hey, guys.
<Yoll> How do I get some software sources in the kpacketmanager?
<rork> lordganesh: I don't know why it behaves like that, the only think I could find is this: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8205251 but I can't help you any further
<tamogochi> здрасте =)
<xfire8> hey someone can read it and help me ? http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?p=423110 Thanks !
<lordganesh> i use gdm as default display manager , so i can't shut down and restart buttons in kubuntu ,,can anybody help me how to manually add them
<Zirconium> There are options at the login screen to choose which desktop environment you want to use.
<egonw> moin, what's the window manager for kubuntu 9.10? I do not seem to have 'kwin' installed... but do have a win manager...
<rerushg__> xfire8: Try this > http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0910.1/03757.html
<georg_> egonw: kwin ist the window manager
<egonw> georg_: ah, indeed... it is kwin, but not in the kwin .deb but in kde-window-manager... confused me. thanx!
<xfire8> hey i just remove the grub and i want install grub witn kubuntu
<xfire8> how i do it ?
<lordganesh> i use gdm as default display manager , so i can't shut down and restart buttons in kubuntu ,,can anybody help me how to manually add them
<franz_> I just installed Karmic, and as a former user of KDE 3.5 I'm totally lost!!!  KDE 4 is a mess where i can't find things I need! Who is the perverted mind who designed it?
<franz_> I just minimized a running program. How the fuck can I bring it up again ? it is running (from system monitor) but i can't see it anywhere!!!!!!
<franz_> anyone?
<franz_> is anyone alive in here?
<franz_> I just installed karmic and, coming from KDE 3.5 I am totally lost! I can't do the most simple things! This KDE 4 is a mess!!!
<kavurt> what's wrong?<
<franz_> I minimized a program: how do I bring it up again ?????
<kavurt> what program was it?
<franz_> krusader
<franz_> my fav file manager
<franz_> it is running, but i can't see it on the lower panel
<kavurt> can you see it when you pres alt+tab
<franz_> let me try
<franz_> yes it comes up
<franz_>  but this is not a big progress with kde4 if i need key combinations to bring up a program
<kavurt> does the same thing happen for all programs?
<kavurt> no you don't have to have key combinations
<kavurt> they should be on the panel
<kavurt> can you try other programs
<franz_> i dunno, i'm running this kde 4 for the first time after years on kde 3.5
<franz_> kavurt: i just minimized Xchat now and it was not on the panel either! i had to use Alt+Tab again
<kavurt> launch a browser and minimize it
<kavurt> I think you should add a task manager widget to the panel
<franz_> same behaviour with firefox
<kavurt> it should be there by default, but something might have happened with yours
<franz_> well, i heard many complaints about KDE 4 and it seems they were not wrong!
<franz_> what is a widget?
<franz_> kavurt: what is a widget and how do I add this thing to the panel
<kavurt> press right mouse button on the panel and click add widget
<kavurt> it might be under panel options
<kavurt> did you see it?
<franz_> ok I am on an Italian install, and there is a "add objects" option: could it be the same?
<nikitis> Is there anyone knowlegable on the subject of when they are going to fix keyboard repeating?
<kavurt> franz_: i think so, try it
<franz_> kavurt: ok, a list of things comes out
<nikitis> Anyone know how to make a keyboard "Truely" Repeat.  Instead of just emulating keystroking really fast?
<kavurt> find task manager franz_
<nikitis> Anyone?
<nikitis> I'm tired of playing world of warcraft and having my character stutter everywhere he goes
<franz__> kavurt: nothing works on this crappy thing! i had to open another Xchat as I am not able to access the other one (which is still running somewhere)
 * franz__ seriusly considers downgrading to KDE 3.5  This KDE 4 is totally unusable
<franz__> I just killed the other instance of Xchat from system monitor
<franz__> so, anyone can help a poor KDE 3.5 user to understand how to use KDE 4?
<franz__> kavurt, ?
<franz__> anyone alive in this channel?
<carpii> hi, does anyone use kmail please? I wonder if theres any way I can move a mail to another folder, but once at the point I reply to it.   Lets say I have a folder called "Replied To" for example
<Tscheesy> franz_: ALT+F2 still works ;)
<Tscheesy> franz_: preferably you should use qt4-Apps
<Tscheesy> which integrate nicly
<nikitis> Anyone know how I can make my keyboard repeating function work correctly?
<jjtestbox> chanels
<jjtestbox> help
<jjtestbox> ?
<rerushg__> nikitsis: Menu>Systems Settings>Computer Administration>Keyboard & Mouse
<bbm4n> i have installed 9.10 and i have lost all my network manager preferences any way to get them back please?
<bbm4n> anyone?
<JontheEchidna> bbm4n: the upgrade process removed them because changes to the applet made the config incompatible
<JontheEchidna> e.g. the connection wouldn't work, but since there's a connection actually there people'd just assume things were broken
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna but is there any way to recover them or they are completely lost?
<JontheEchidna> completely gone I'm afraid
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna thanks
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna where are the network manager preferences stored?
<JontheEchidna> bbm4n: they're at ~/.kde/share/apps/networkmanagement/connections/
<JontheEchidna> one file per connection, I believe
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna i found them!
<JontheEchidna> :o
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna they re still there
<JontheEchidna> ah, probably the applet just can't recognize them now
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna i will manually tranfer the settings
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna thanks again
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome :)
<bbm4n> JontheEchidna bb
<lovre> ALT+F2 is not working... ??
<pdominey> I have a couple of SATA cards and they are forever giving me problems - drives just go off line or fail to be recongnized at boot time, anybody seening simlar prob - this is a machine with 6 SATA drive on it
<lovre> !krunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krunner
<noaXess> if i start my box, before X starts i get a error message that ubuntu is running in low grafic mode.. have kubuntu 9.10 and kde 4.3.3... i can then do some troubleshotings or exit this error message and then X start normally.. any idea?
<lovre> noaXess: installed display drivers?
<noaXess> lovre: nvidia.. with kde 4.3.2 all worked fine
<noaXess> nvidia-glx-185
<lovre> noaXess: did you mess with the settings?
<noaXess> lovre: no.. lovre, cause before all worked fine..
<lovre> noaXess: maybe you can look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679366
<noaXess> lovre: thanks but my problem is, i get the low grafic mode message, cancel it and then X starts normal, with correct nvidia settings and resolution.. strange
<lovre> noaXess: oh.. dont know then, sorry..
<noaXess> if i in kde, i can logout and restart the x-server without this now grafic mode message, just if i reboot the machine
<noaXess> lovre: i will try install a newer nvidia driver from https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<lovre> noaXess: ok, try that... i dont have any other idea
<lordganesh> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daniel_san> quick question. anyone know what happened to the mixer/equilizer in this new version of amarok?
<kkrohn_> An application crashed, and then the "Crash reporting assistent" encourages you to install some extra stuff so that you can give useful crash reports. I followed the instructions to install these symbols in the package "yelp-dbgsym" but there is no such package.
<lovre> kkrohn_: maybe you are missing a certain repository..?
<lovre> does anyone know how to enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE??
<kkrohn_> lovre: I folloewd the instructions on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingProgramCrash.
<daniel_san> that is a good question, i think i read somewhere a workaround before i installed 9.10
<lovre> daniel_san: about what?
<daniel_san> here you go lovre
<daniel_san> http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2009/10/enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-910.html
<markus_> hy everybody
<markus_> since yesterday my shutdown buttons don't do anything anymore. what could I do here?
<lovre> kkrohn_: sorry, i dont know how to help you
<lovre> markus_: tried power management in system settings?
<markus_> when I do "shutdown -h 0" it works normally
<kkrohn_> lovre: no problem. thanks anyways.
<lovre> daniel_san: yey, thanks alot :)
<jpedroza> So I just rebooted after an update, launched NVIDIA settings, reconfigured and now I have no plasma desktop anything, just a white screen
<lovre> daniel_san: its a nice thing they included it in system settings, i remember some xorg editing way before... Nice
<markus_> I changed all setting that the system should shutdown. nothing happens at all :-(
<daniel_san> lovre did you figure it out? i cant find whatever the dude in that links talkin about
<daniel_san> looks like hes using gnome
<lovre> daniel_san: yes, he is using gnome, but there is a link to a wiki near the end of his text, that explains how to do it on Kubuntu.
<daniel_san> ahh thank you. i tend to read things in large chunks, usually missing whats importantr
<daniel_san> lol
<noaXess> seems it's not the driver.. hm..
<markus_> Is there a config file where I can edit what happens when I press the shutdown button?
<daniel_san> markus this link might be applicable
<daniel_san> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3094027.0
<daniel_san> maybe not though, i rememer having similar issues with gnome on 7.10 though
<noaXess> on system start i get a low grafic mode message, cancel it and then X starts normal, with correct nvidia settings and resolution.. strange, any idea?
<noaXess> if i just restart x-server, it works fine... only if i reboot i get the "lova grafic mode" message
<daniel_san> weird
<daniel_san> so the drivers work fine you just get the message upon boot?
<noaXess> daniel_san: jep.. really wired..
<noaXess> ic i cancel the low gariphic mode, i can normaly work
<noaXess> have 9.10 and kde 4.3.3.. and it's since 4.3.3... any bud? buet where?
<noaXess> sorry.... if a cancel the message, i can normall ylog into my kde session
<daniel_san> i usually find reinstalling the best method to get rid of little errors like that
<noaXess> daniel_san: what?
<noaXess> whole system?
<lovre> how do i use emerald with compiz, ccsm says default decorator is compiz-decorator
<daniel_san> reinstalling your OS*
<noaXess> daniel_san: .. then first by a new notebook :)
<daniel_san> yeah i know, reinstallings easier said than done
<noaXess> daniel_san: but i'm the one, that whant help developers so fix the error :).. so i can work. it's in the moment just a bad click at the beginning
<daniel_san> fresh installs are nice though
<daniel_san> gotcha
<noaXess> i upgraded my system from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 and no ti 9.10 :) so, i get some problems but all can be fixed..
<kaddi> firefox and X are using 50% of CPU and my system is dead slow
<kaddi> how can I fix this? Is there a patch?
<JJman> i have errors installing package and apt-get install -f  aren't fixing it.  what else can i try to get this unstuck
<jpedroza> kaddi: Is this a 64bit system?
<JuJuBee> after a recent update, when I rebooted, nfs-kernel-server and nfs-common will not start.
<kaddi> no
<jpedroza> kaddi: I noticed that the Flash player component of Firefox (npviewer.bin) was eating 100% of my CPU
<jpedroza> kaddi: Does that show up in top (npviewer.bin)?
<kaddi> jpedroza: that isn't running in my running processes
<jpedroza> kaddi: Not sure then...
<kaddi> aww, this is so bad.. karmic was running so nice when it was alpha and beta.. since the release it's been getting worse by the minute
<kaddi> when is the first alpha/pre alpha of lucid coming out?
<BluesKaj> kaddi dec 10  or so
<kaddi> k
<carpii> does anyone use kmail with gmail via IMAP ?   i dont want help, i just wanna know whether it works reasonably well
<JJman> should.   I've used imap mail in it (not specifically gmail).   I'm using Thunderbird now cause i think its a pretty good
<carpii> i just wondered how gmail handled labels, whether they appear as imap folders
<carpii> i guess its a gmail specific query really :/
<ubuntu> hey all need some help... trying to install the lastes kubuntu and like 30% of the way i get an INput/out error
<carpii> but nice to know at least IMAP isnt broken :)
<ubuntu> anyway i can install the OS trhough terminal?
 * BluesKaj is a convert to gmail
<carpii> yeah gmail rules
<carpii> i keep trying to get into the habit of using the web gui, but its just not working out for me
<carpii> even though its nice, as web guis go :)
<ubuntu> any help with intsalling please?
<BluesKaj> igoogle is my homepage..have it nicely setup to my taste, contains gmail etc
<kaddi> even with firefox closed X is still eating between 5 and 40% of CPU and this is a 2.4GHz processor .... Is there any way of seeing what X is doing with all that CPU?
<ubuntu> i get about 30% and get an input/ouput error
<ubuntu> im running of cd right now
<kaddi> ubuntu have you checked that the file you downloaded is without errors?
<carpii> yeah i set up a macbook for my mom to use, and configured it to use iGoogle. It works real well for her
<iLoveWindows> my BIOS was working fine till I installed Ubuntu. For some reaosn, it just won't boot through the CD/DVD drive. I set it to boot first in the boot order and I even manually intervined for it to boot through CD/DVD but it's not working. Prior to installing Linux, it wokred fine when I used to boot up a Linux CD...
<BluesKaj> <--not crazy about chromium-browser tho, a bit slow and stark looking
<ubuntu> i d/led form the main website
<ubuntu> is there any cmd that will install without the cd
<ubuntu> like form the web
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, in the konsole if you are upgrading from jaunty , sudo do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu> im ruinng off the cd right now
<BluesKaj> use the cd to install
<ubuntu> i get an error
<ubuntu> at like 30%
<ubuntu> input/output check my cd burn at lower speed clean disk
<lovre> does anyone know why yakuake transparency doesnt work properly?
<yofel_> lovre: works fine here, do you have desktop effects enabled? (So that the desktop is rendered with OpenGL)
<lovre> yofel_: well, im using Compiz, i suppose that should do?
<lovre> yofel: tried it with kwin normal, and still not working. are there any settings i need to apply to yakuake, other then 'use transparency when available'?
<jpedroza> Do I need to do something special to make wpa/wpa2 work in 9.10? I can see the access point, but when I try and connect it rejects my password.
<yofel> lovre: set your konsole theme to use transparency maybe, right click-> edit current profile -> appearance -> Edit -> Background transparency
<BluesKaj> jpedroza, try wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<lovre> yofel: lol, do i feel stupid now... i knew it was something i missed. Thanks alot :))
<ubuntu> IS there any command that will install kubuntu ... Im running off cd right now and IM not able to install form cd
<Rittler__> hey guys
<Rittler__> anyone here with experience in setting up xampp?
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me get nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server started?  they wont start after recent update
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, try a usb install
#kubuntu 2009-11-06
<dag_> can anyone help. I have an Hp Pavillion DV6647cl and suddenly the BIOS won't boot from CD/DVD anymore
<dag_> it boots fine from USB/HD though
<dag_> can anyone help. I have an Hp Pavillion DV6647cl and suddenly the BIOS won't boot from CD/DVD anymore
<dag_> it boots fine from USB/HD though
<ubuntu> Okay so anyway to download again and burn cd again
<ubuntu> while using the cd trial mode?
<ubuntu> since there is no cmmand to install form the web
<daraxa> hello
<daraxa> i am using a ntfs-3g partition as /home (mounted as /home)
<daraxa> what problems do you think I can have?
<carpii> why did you choose that?>
<daraxa> i need a good convivence between Windows & Linux
<carpii> dual boot?
<daraxa> yes, and I do not want to be forced to have two partitions for data
<carpii> ok, just wondered
<carpii> its been around for a couple of years, it may be that youll have no real problems
<carpii> i dont really know how itd handle symlinks tho
<lovre> new version of kaffeine has no subtitles support?
<catamarque> is anyone else having problems with kopete and facebook?
<JuJuBee> daraxa: have you considerd using virtualbox for windows ?  You can map your /home (or any other folder for that matter) into the windows OS great... no extra software needed and never need to reboot
<daraxa> JuJuBee: games not work very well in virtualbox, neither in wine
<JuJuBee> I agree
<JuJuBee> Certainly depends on the apps yo need to run
<JuJuBee> I have dual boot and vm solution but only use dualboot when I game.. then I don't care about my documents...
<marcello__> ok
<lovre> is there a video player alternative to kaffeine that supports drag and drop for subtitle files?
<JJman> VLC  perhaps
<MTGap_> I have the koffice backports in my sources.list but I haven't gotten any updates since Beta 2
<MTGap_> has anyone else been able to update to koffice 2.1 rc 1
<bobleny> Hey, there is a command that goes something like, "lsshaw". Amoung other things it lists all my network information that I need to find drivers for my wireless network card. Does anyone know what im talking about?
<bobleny> I'm trying to get ndiswrapper to work with my card. I need to know the make and modle of the wireless card installed in my laptop.
<Dragnslcr> lshw maybe?
<bobleny> Yeah, that's it!
<bobleny> I don't know why I can't remember that.
<bobleny> Thanks.
<dag_> it keeps saying "Package already installed" when I try to install Firefox. What can I do
<BluesKaj> dag, your trying to open the installer , not the browser, try firefox in the run box, alt+f2
<tiengo> I'm problems with my sound in Kubuntu 9.10
<Blizzerand> How do I edit menu.lst ( and where can I find it ) in grub 1.97 beta4
<tiengo> y sound stopped working out of nowhere
<MTGap_> I have the koffice backports in my sources.list but I haven't gotten any updates since Beta 2
<MTGap_> Anyone been able to get to koffice 2.1 rc 1
<Blizzerand> Can anyone help me ??
<tiengo> 	
<tiengo> someone help me? My sound stopped working from scratch in kubuntu 9:10
<daniel_san> is it your flash sound? in the sound mixer theres a PCM slider now
<tiengo> 	
<tiengo> No, the sound of the general system
<tiengo> daniel_san: happened suddenly, the sound applications warn malfunction
<tiengo> Anybody know this problem?
<lovre> can i set kmail to remeber kwallet password so he doesnt have to prompt me every time
<MTGap_> have you restarted yet tiengo
<tiengo> yes, but the problem continue
<MTGap_> oh okay that usually fixed my issues
<MTGap_> Are you using pulseaudio tiengo
<tiengo> MTGap_: no
<MTGap_> Okay well go to system settings - > multimedia , there's a test button in there see what happens
<tiengo> MTGap_:
<tiengo> ok
<MTGap_> Just click on the different devices in that window and then test. It should play a sound
<tiengo> MTGap_: the three options do not criticize the operation
<MTGap_> What?
<tiengo> MTGap_: the three options accuse problem
<MTGap_> They say there is a problem?
<tiengo> MTGap_: 	yes, appears an error message
<tiengo> when I click to test
<bbt> my taskbar panel is gone -- how do i get it back?
<avihay> bbt: you can either recreate it, or reset your kde4 settings
<tiengo> MTGap_: sorry for my english :P
<MTGap_> I don't know tiengo, make a post on ubuntu forums...
<MTGap_> you could also try sudo alsamixer
<MTGap_> just to make sure none of your speakers are muted
<tiengo> MTGap_: the alsamixer don't open
<MTGap_> oh well that's probably the issue then
<MTGap_> some update probably messed it up
<bbt> avihay, how do i reset?
<avihay> ok, lets just make sure we are on the same page. your desktop is fine, and you have applets on it, but you played with the panel and now it's gone?
<tiengo> MTGap_:  I believe so, because the problems occur after an upgrade
<bbt> i have no applets
<avihay> or did the applet just crash
<MTGap_> bbt You can just make a new panel by right clicking and add new panel
<MTGap_> or do you mean the system tray
<tiengo> MTGap_: when I try to open alsamixer, the following message appears
<bbt> everything is gone, and when i add new applet it is a box
<MTGap_> Try deleting the folder .kde in your home directory and then end the session
<MTGap_> That will bring you back to the default settings
<bbt> tried that and rebooted and same issue
<tiengo> MTGap_: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<MTGap_> Yeah okay try doing sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<tiengo> MTGap_: alsa-base already installed
<MTGap_> hmm I don't know sorry
<tiengo> MTGap_: I'll try this solution
<tiengo> one moment
<tiengo> I restart
<avihay> bbt, well, that was my solution (deleteing the .kde folder)
<bbt> i just get floating panels
<bbt> this is weird
<avihay> if you right click the background, can you pick the option add panel?
<rudy_> sup
<bbt> avihay, yes, panel appears to be vertical on right side???
<avihay> ok, you can move it
<jepong> hello... anyone using msi wind u100 and kubuntu here?
<avihay> just click the plasma yin and yang symbol, and you'll have an option called screen edge
<Fanfare> hi folks, usb-creator-kde doesnt work with kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso on my usb-thumb... after formating /dev/sdX /dev/sdX1 has no free space left?
<bbt> avihay, ok i sort of got it back just have to add the widgets, thanks
<dag_> can anyone help? Firefox won't install when I try using the install option in the internet menu
<ultiLinux> Does anyone know whether I can install OpenOffice.org after installing Kubuntu?
<ultiLinux> will it work as well as it should?
<MTGap> I'm trying to get koffice to update to 2.1 rc 1 can anyone help me. I have the backports in my sources.list but it isn't updating
<MTGap> at the moment I have 2.1 beta 2
<suman> hi guys, what can i use to play .mid files in ubuntu??
<karlw> Hi, I'm having trouble getting KDE to start. I think it's related to this bug: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/unassigned-bugs/2008-March/001046.html
<ybeddyj> how do i reset the kde taskbar
<karlw> Also, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=452053and
<karlw> It's not that urgent, I just want KDE again.
<karlw> suman: Install timidity
<suman> karlw: got it, thanks..
<karlw> You're welcome.
<compilerwriter> Is there yet a way to right click upon the desktop and then have the programs menu show up?  I've been looking for it in the settings but can't seem to find the correct one.
<karlw> You mean like Fluxbox?
<compilerwriter> yes karlw you have it precisely.  That is one feature I like about fluxbox.
<compilerwriter> I just wish I could get lancelot to pop up with the right click upon the desktop.
<karlw> There may be a way to add that feature in QtScript...
<compilerwriter> karlw: that is beyond my capabilities.
<alesan> hi, whre is adept in the newest kubuntu?
<alesan> I DO NOT FIND IT
<alesan> ops
<alesan> sorry for the caps
<monte48lowes> adept is no longer included
<monte48lowes> kpackageit has replaced it
<tsimpson> !info adept karmic
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0~beta7.2ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 369 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<tsimpson> it's still there, just not default
<monte48lowes> yes, I meant to say that it's not installed
<Guest13162> anyone know a good channel for netbook support for Kubuntu?
<tsimpson> DruidGeek: there is #kubuntu-netbook but you should be able to get most support here
<default> hi all.  How can I reduce GTK fonts in kubuntu?  They are displayign much bigger than proper KDE size.
<tsimpson> default: try from System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance
<tsimpson> you can set it to use KDE fonts or set a custom font style
<default> tsimpson: yep alrady done that and it's set to use kde
<default> tsimpson: all the apps that use GTK are displaying big fonts, when my kde system fonts are 8pt and 9pt.  GTK should eb using KDE's sizes.
<tsimpson> it should
<promise> hola amigos!
<promise> I was playing around with my ubuntu desktop settings
<promise> and I need to get them back to factory defaults
<promise> I lost my start button equivalent of windows :(
<FloodBotK1> promise: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<promise> do what? Im just typing lol
<promise> sry, flood bot got me :P
<promise> hi jepong
<default> Another problem I ahve it I can't play videos.  Since Dragonp
<jepong> promise: hello
<default> Another problem I ahve it I can't play videos.  Since Dragonplayer wanted to uplaod codecs it's stopped video.  I reinstalled system because of same problem
<freaky[t]> anyone here using smooth tasks?
<default> any solutions?
<promise> are you experienced much with ubuntu?
<promise> don't hate me :(
<jepong> default: just install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<default> jepong: I think you mean get ffmpeg.  I have the proper codecs instaleld but it seems to be corrupt after doing default choices
<default> jepong: ok doing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jepong> i really don't experiement much with my installation... i just get the medibuntu repos and install kubuntu-restricted-extras... video work fine using dragon player
<jepong> i'm a kubuntu newbie so i really know that much... i came from ubuntu/gnome
<freaky[t]> how do i enable medibuntu repos?
<carpii> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=how+do+i+enable+medibuntu+repos%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<jepong> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<freaky[t]> can i use it with kubuntu?
<jepong> yes...
<jepong> i think so
<jepong> :D
<promise> well for videos and audio try going to mysapce.com then they usually have this thing you have to click which says download required programs
<promise> I mean upgrades
<carpii> i dont think thats the best advice really
<promise> jesus, whats wrong with the 90 seconds ping?
<jepong> what's bugging me right now with kuubntu (and also with ubuntu) is that my msi wind screen brightness goes up and down... creating this flickering effect :(
<carpii> msi wind screen?
<jepong> the LCD
<freaky[t]> with what program can i read .pdf files?
<jepong> freaky[t]: okular?
<carpii> KPDF
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<bbt> how do i set up a logitech c500 webcam?
<yongki> hello
<bige610> hey guys i have 2wire uverse router i can enter my wep code fine in ubuntu but when i try to connect in kubuntu it doesnt authorize. anyone else have this problem
<MBSTO> o/
<jepong> bige610: everyone seems have problem with wireless in kubuntu... most i read intalled wicd
<bige610> thanks  i will read up on that
<jepong> bige610: try kubuntuforums.net   http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=113.0
<bige610> thanks
<skunch> someone please, please help me.
<skunch> lol
<monte48lowes> what do you need help with?
<skunch> well
<skunch> I don't even think this should be hard solve
<skunch> I'll tell my situation
<skunch> I was formatting my computer today
<jepong> skunch: ill try
<skunch> so I deleted my partition for ubuntu on my PC
<skunch> that caused a problem
<skunch> I fixed it (I'm back on Ubuntu now as we speak)
<skunch> but when I needed get a Live CD, I had to take my external SATA from this computer to my brother's laptop to make a new live disc based on the Ubuntu Image I luckily left on it
<skunch> so everything was cool
<skunch> until
<skunch> I can read my "Skunch Box" external harddrive on ubuntu
<skunch> but that USB drive can no longer be read on windows
<skunch> it doesn't read on my vista on this system
<skunch> nor on the XP on my brother laptop
<monte48lowes> what is the file format on the USB drive?
<default> skunch: always eject usb devices...
<skunch> NTFS
<skunch> yes...now I know do that
<skunch> I used to always never do it
<skunch> and nothing wrong would happen but surely now I've learned the hard lesson
<default> skunch: if you had pictures or media files there are some programs that be seek and find them, but else you will need some utility to tryt o repaire the partition and its format type
<skunch> but no
<monte48lowes> I am thinking that you need to run chdisk with the drive when it's attached to one of the windows machines
<skunch> there's no partition made
<skunch> wait lemme clear something up
<default> usb is like a HD
<skunch> This external USB is not a partition
<skunch> it's in it's full 320 gb form.
<skunch> I use it simply as extra space for both my PC and Ubuntu
<skunch> and it's NTFS
<skunch> what I don't understand is
<skunch> why is only Linux reading it
<monte48lowes> plug it into a windows machine and run test disk
<skunch> and not windows
<monte48lowes> sorry... chdisk
<skunch> how would I go about that?
<monte48lowes> or scan disk.... it's in the administration tools under control panel
<skunch> because when I plug in the USB, windows does the recognition sound and everything
<skunch> but nothing comes up
<skunch> ok lemme write that down.
<skunch> ok
<skunch> I'll try that and come back here
<monte48lowes> ok
<skunch> lol I was going to flip out hardcore before
<skunch> because before I came on ubuntu
<promise> never write down what a bot says to write down.
<skunch> I thought my USB had just kicked the bucket
<skunch> k brb
<danub> hey all, how can i enlarge the / firesystem to incorporate the newly created 10gig drive i just created?
<Skunch> ok I'm back
<Skunch> I'm on Windows now
<danub> i only assigned 6 gigs originally to the install but during the upgrade process i was told i need another 1.6 gigs
<danub> so i need to turn my 5.7 gig / into 15.7 /
<danub> i cant seem to do taht in gparted
<Skunch> I'm not sure I have the option for a Scan Disk in my Admin Tools place in Control Panel though :S
<danub> anyone got any ideas?
<danub> Skunch: go to my computer, go to c
<danub> right click, properties
<danub> tools
<danub> chieck disk for errors
<Skunch> yeah but
<Skunch> I'm trying to do this for a USB External
<Skunch> that I cannot see on windows anymore ;)
<Skunch> lol
<danub> ahh
<danub> well if you plug it in and cant see it, your screwed
<Skunch> I see it in Linux
<danub> try going to disk management
<danub> ahh
<Skunch> and it works perfectly fine
<danub> you may need to format it
<Skunch> but it doesn't work on this part of my computer (Vista)
<danub> but
<danub> lets see
<Skunch> nor on my brother's XP comp
<danub> well i dont know how to get to disk management in vista
<danub> on xp its right click the my computer icon, go to manage
<danub> then disk management
<danub> and see if its listed
<default> Skunch: in window look in the drive manager area of their management console thingy
<danub> someone tell me how to merge 2 virtual disks please
<danub> i need to do this freaking upgrade and i dont have the disk space :(
<Skunch> yes it sees it
<Skunch> I even turned it off and on
<Skunch> it knows it's there
<Skunch> it even does the sound recognition
<Skunch> but
<Skunch> doesn't show up as an option to explore
<danub> skunch, then you need to format it
<Skunch> D:
<promise> is ti a good thing to scroll up in irc to read what you missed?
<danub> who promise?
<davidjheinrich> hi all...if I have AVI files, can I just drag them to the VIDEO_TS folder in K3b to make a DVD?
<danub> damnit
<Skunch> DAnub
<danub> i just broke my linux:(
<danub> and it let me do it
<danub> that sucks
<FloodBotK1> danub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Skunch> why can't I just
<Skunch> make it read that USB at an L: drive again?
<danub> sure you can try to change drive letter
<Skunch> right now it has no associated drive letter
<Skunch> how can I assign it back?
<danub> disk management
<Skunch> and then?
<danub> right click it, assign letter
<danub> i gotta restart. i might be back, i might not. depends on how bad i broke this install
<webaska> hi, can anybody suggest most popular firewall for kubuntu 9.10 ? I mean firestarted doesnt even have its website anymore :((
<jepong> webaska: ufw? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<webaska> i have read it before but it doesnt make any sense.I dont even know how it works.Does it autostart then kubuntu loads?Does it have graphical interface so i can see who tries nasty stuff?
<jepong> how about this one?http://roderick-greening.blogspot.com/2008/12/ufw-kde-simple-firewall-for-kubuntu.html
<webaska> great :)
<webbb82> what window managers work in kde   i know compiz and kwin  but is there another one that would run faster on my netbook
<xfire8> if someone fix it i give him my soul : http://communities.intel.com/thread/8007 thanks
<i_is_broke> can anyone explain chainloading to me?
<catamarquenio> xfire8: i think its something more about ut computer... try restoring all settings to default...
<catamarquenio> xfire8: it could be just a coincidence that it happens just in linux...
<xfire8> i tired bro , not help .
<catamarquenio> xfire8: did u restore defaults?
<xfire8> yes , reset cmos too
<xfire8> its cant be coincidence  because its all in kind of linux
<catamarquenio> xfire8: linux its not loaded when u turn ur computer on... its not even reading the hd when it just starts......
<k4ever> i'm pretty sure this has been asked a thousand times but i can't find an answer using google:  is kde 4.3.3 available for jaunty?
<xfire8> oh i dont know ..
<catamarquenio> k4ever: nope... u can try installing it from karmic repos though... cant assume everything will go out ok though
<xfire8> i really need to fix it
<catamarquenio> xfire8: what apps do u run on the linux box?
<k4ever> will it be available for jaunty?  i don't want to go on a rant but i don't want to be forced to update to 9.10 just for updates to the DE
<i_is_broke> k4ever, i wouldnt mix them, you will have fits.
<xfire8> catamequrio : nothing , fresh linux
<k4ever> i_is_broke:  i don't plan on it.  hope the kubuntu guys are working on this for jaunty.  some of us are not ready to take the leap to karmic
<promise> 25 signal sins?
<catamarquenio> xfire8: then im more sure its something in ur pc, not linux issue
<i_is_broke> k4ever, its not bad if your hardware is supported..for a while it stopped supporting the intel video and made a mess of my system, but now its doing quite well.although i see a lot of people are having issues with sound and video still.
<catamarquenio> k4ever: theres nothing on the web... did u try installing them from karmic?
<i_is_broke> k4ever, although i havent tried installing in vbox yet either.
<k4ever> catamarquenio:  i'm not that adventurous.   i have a good build with kde 4.3.2.  i don't want to screw it up.
<catamarquenio> k4ever: do a remaster copy or a backup to an usb pendrive and then go for it....
<k4ever> i_is_broke:  i use linux mint 7.  i'm waiting for linux mint 8 to switch to karmic
<i_is_broke> k4ever,  ya i use lxde as my desktop on top of kde..and it seems to be working pretty good as well...
<catamarquenio> whats up with mint? why people use a make up copy of ubuntu?
<k4ever> mint has better configuration tools, which ubuntu seems to lack and has not fixed yet
<i_is_broke> whats so different about mint then regular ubuntu?
<catamarquenio> yeah i mean, whats the difference about using mint vs ubuntu?
<catamarquenio> if they take ubuntu and make mint....
<k4ever> mint has made the switch from pclinuxos pleasant for me
<i_is_broke> heck im trying to figure out the chainloader for lucid lynx so i can update my test box...googling has a lot to be desired tonight as im tired from my grandkids kicking my butt all day and evening.
<i_is_broke> and i hate messing with the gnome freaks in the regular ubuntu channel some are very egotistical and rude.
<k4ever> imagine that ubuntu is a piece of brass.  mint is polish for the brass
<i_is_broke> k4ever, i have talked to several people who use mint and they seem very happy with it.
<catamarquenio> u can do it by ur self... and probably getting less errors than mint "remaster team"
<k4ever> i'm extremely happy with it :)
<k4ever> catamarquenio:  takes too long to get to that level.  i haven't seen too many errors with mint.
<catamarquenio> i have been doing remaster copys of ubuntu from 8.04 all copied to a pen... never had to reinstall it... and im sure i have more usefull stuff than mint and offcourse its more good looking........
<k4ever> i_is_broke:  i've seen to many freaks on both the gnome and kde sides.  i run both.  i prefer kde, but that is my choice.  i don't care if someone else prefers gnome.  that is there choice.  the freaks want you to use what they are using because in their minds its superior
<k4ever> catamarquenio:  to each his own.  i like mint and i'm willing to wait for mint 8 to switch to karmic.
<catamarquenio> k4ever: ur right...
<vitamin-carrot> OMG !!!
<vitamin-carrot> I am wearing pants
<k4ever> i just hope the mint team doesn't take too long
<davidjheinrich> I have 8GB of RAM on my Linux system...why does the Sys Monitor report that I'm using 2.6 MiB of Swap when I have 6.6 free GB of RAM?
<vitamin-carrot> swap is a part of your HDD isnt it?
<vitamin-carrot> some people use USB flash drives as swap
<i_is_broke> davidjheinrich, are you running the 64 bit?
<davidjheinrich> yes
<i_is_broke> how is the flash working for you?
<davidjheinrich> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<davidjheinrich> not using flash
<i_is_broke> you dont use adobe flash at all?
<davidjheinrich> i_is_broke, ru asking me?
<i_is_broke> davidjheinrich, yes
<davidjheinrich> i_is_broke, why does that matter? I don't see how adobe flash has to do with swap usage
<davidjheinrich> but I think I have flash support...I can watch u-tube, that's flash right?
<i_is_broke> davidjheinrich, it dont, i was asking because you said you was using the 64 bit distro and was curious..
<vitamin-carrot> i am using 64bit
<i_is_broke> davidjheinrich, yes thats flash.
<vitamin-carrot> the flash 10 dev runs sweet
<davidjheinrich> I think I may have had to install some flash plugin or something
<davidjheinrich> dont' think it worked by default
<i_is_broke> vitamin-carrot, thanks i have been thinking of switching but was kind of waiting for that to be fixed first.
<vitamin-carrot> its only dev but i have not had any issues
<vitamin-carrot> i can pint you to a good how to if you want
<vitamin-carrot> *point
<i_is_broke> well i was going to just download and do a fresh install. so i can use it for testing lucid
<davidjheinrich> i_is_broke, ru on ubutnu 8?
<i_is_broke> ive been on karmic since alpha 2
<davidjheinrich> what's Karmic? the new release, 9.10?
<davidjheinrich> yea, ach
<davidjheinrich> I'm glad I didn't upgrade to it
<i_is_broke> and if i can figure out this chainloader stuff , ill switch my test box over tonight for lucid.
<vitamin-carrot> here ya go broke - http://technologycrowd.com/2009/11/01/installing-64-bit-flash-player-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<davidjheinrich> Ubuntu shouldn't recommend the upgrade to 9.10 so soon...it's way too early for most people
<davidjheinrich> hey, do you guys have a suggestion for a program to do DVD-movie creation from AVI files?
<i_is_broke> thanks vitamin-carrot , i saved it to favorites and will use it when i switch..lol
<davidjheinrich> I want a simple GUI to guide me through this, not go through 6 command-line steps
<vitamin-carrot> heinrich - i think i saw somehting on getdeb but i can tbe sure
<vitamin-carrot> you might want to take a look
<davidjheinrich> yep, QDVDauthor
<davidjheinrich> that's one I'm considering
<davidjheinrich> QDVDauthor or DVDstyler
<davidjheinrich> http://www.dvdstyler.org/
<FloodBotK1> davidjheinrich: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davidjheinrich> and http://qdvdauthor.sourceforge.net
<davidjheinrich> and also mandvd
<davidjheinrich> maybe I'll jut install them all and see which one I like best
<vitamin-carrot> sounds like a plan
<vitamin-carrot> ahhh bollocks i just broke my conky
<D3m3r5u5_> Need help with apache
<D3m3r5u5_> any one willing?
<D3m3r5u5_> Apache is acting like mod_rewrite is enabled but it is not
<promise> dr3m3us, what are you trying to do?
<promise> ubuntu of course right?
<pushax> hi all.  Is anyone good at security user levels?
<pushax> My mounted ntfs drives wont allow guest to read files over samba.  I want to know how to allow this without editing the FSTAB.  The drives are using group 'plugdev'
<pushax> I tried adding 'nobody' user to 'plugdev' group but that didn't work plus it would be a bad security choice.
<gigasoft> i have problem opening dvd with many's options
<gigasoft> "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<gigasoft> any   help?
<pushax> gigasoft: define opening?
<gigasoft> playing
<pushax> other words what are you trying to do
<gigasoft> :)
<pushax> ok
<gigasoft> to play dvd disc
<pushax> check your /etc/fstab file and see what it says for the cdrom line
<gigasoft> and on my own pc i do not have permission
<pushax> are you the defacto user of the computer or a sub user?
<gigasoft> user
<gigasoft> i tried all
<pushax> my line in fstab reads "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8  0 0"
<gigasoft> installed plug-ins, ...
<gigasoft> how to do that?
<pushax> check you fstab file out using a text editor.
<gigasoft> how
<pushax> gigasoft: install krusader
<gigasoft> ok
<pushax> gigasoft: will let you browser files and edit them...
<gigasoft> sudo aptitude install krusader ...
<gigasoft> done
<pushax> sudo apt-get install krusader
<pushax> ok..
<pushax> now run it.
<pushax> using the root version.  the red one..
<gigasoft> done
<pushax> now in the first side near the address bar, press'/'
<gigasoft> sudo krusader
<pushax> then got director 'etc'
<gigasoft> done
<pushax> goto
<gigasoft> just a cec
<pushax> look in that directory for fstab.  telling you this way so you learn how to use krusader in the mean time
<gigasoft> yap
<gigasoft> :)
<gigasoft> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<gigasoft> #
<gigasoft> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<gigasoft> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<gigasoft> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<FloodBotK1> gigasoft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pushax> click ftab once and then press the view or edit button at bottom.  or F3
<SandGorgon> anybody know how to get the Davicom DEC Tulip ethernet driver to work on hardy/jaunty ?
<gigasoft> ?
<gigasoft> ?
<gigasoft> ok
<pushax> gigasoft: have you found the fstab file in the krusader file browser?
<gigasoft> yap
<gigasoft> :)
<pushax> gigasoft: ok then edit or view the file.  there are buttons at bottom of app
<gigasoft> ok what to edit
<gigasoft> ?
<pushax> gigasoft: you can't paste code...
<pushax> gigasoft: if it's one line or two it's ok, but if not use !pastebin
<pushax> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gigasoft> ok
<pushax> gigasoft: just copy and paste the cdrom line
<gigasoft> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<gigasoft> is this ok?
<pushax> gigasoft: ok that looks ok.  you may now want to goto the /media directory and see if the user and group security levels are oko
<pushax> in the media directory is where the devices like cdroms mount
<gigasoft> ownership: root
<gigasoft> Access permissions: can view content
<pushax> gigasoft: ok.  you may want to check what devices...media you have mounted.
<gigasoft> how to do that?
<pushax> gigasoft: also in krusader right mouse click menu on the columns and get them to display better details.
<gigasoft> rwx
<gigasoft> drwxrwrwx
<gigasoft> something like that in column perms
<gigasoft> owner root
<pushax> gigasoft: 'mount | column -t'
<gigasoft> where to put that
<gigasoft> ?
<pushax> in the commandline.
<pushax> bash
<gigasoft> interminal
<gigasoft> in terminal
<pushax> yep
<pushax> I'm fairly new to linux so don't know the terminology
<gigasoft> /bin/mount: /bin/mount: cannot execute binary file
<pushax> check with that command to see if you have another item mounted into the /media/cdrom
<pushax> as maybe it's trying to access a spot taken.
<gigasoft> no it has not
<pushax> the other issue could be the disc is damaged or in a format unknown.  If you're using latest kubuntu then it should eb able to read most discs, like UDF
<gigasoft> hm
<gigasoft> ok
<gigasoft> it reads on win xp
<gigasoft> on a friends laptop
<pushax> run k3d and see if it can read it at a lower level.  like get disc info
<gigasoft> ok
<pushax> k3b
<gigasoft> gigasoft@KubuntuPC:~$ k3b
<pushax> k3b is free.  just add it
<lninjo> can i run osx in virtualbox
<pushax> OSX requires a speial bios boot stage feature
<lninjo> thanks i will investigate
<pushax> gigasoft: you should already have k3b installed.  press F2 and type in k3b and it should find it for you
<gigasoft> i done it
<pushax> lninjo: there are modded versions of osx that gets around the bios requirements.
<pushax> gigasoft: what was the problem?
<lninjo> how do you get it
<gigasoft> well  forget about it
<gigasoft> thanks' anyway
<pushax> lninjo: do google search... not sure if they wouold be latest versions of osx.
<lninjo> what would i have to search for like a special name or something
<promise> what is it with women and sizes of digital data
<promise> im saying size does matter, 1024 kb worth....
<pushax> gigasoft: see if k3b can read hte disc at lower level and tell you what the disc is formated in.
<pushax> gigasoft: you maybe able to add in the disc format protocol.  It maybe a wierd format.
<gigasoft> Type:	DVD-R
<gigasoft> Type:	DVD-R
<gigasoft> Media ID:	 TYG02
<gigasoft> ype:	DVD-R
<gigasoft> Media ID:	 TYG02
<gigasoft> Capacity:	502:50:66 min (4.3 GiB)
<gigasoft> Used Capacity:	502:50:66 min (4.3 GiB)
<FloodBotK1> gigasoft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigasoft> Application Id:	NERO BURNING ROM
<gigasoft> Volume Size:	4.3 GiB (2,048 B * 2,262,816 blocks = 4,634,247,168 B)
<pushax> gigasoft: does it say an ISO type
<pushax> Help needed --- My mounted ntfs drives wont allow guest to read files over samba.  I want to know how to allow this without editing the FSTAB.  The drives are using group 'plugdev'
<lninjo> me too
<Qu4Z> pushax: Is samba set up properly? <_<
<pushax> Qu4Z: Yep. defaults
<Qu4Z> So it's only ntfs drives that have the problem? (you can read off other drives just fine?)
<pushax> Qu4Z: the access levels are conflicting as the samba user doesn't have access to the drives.  Yep on;y ntfs as they are mounted using gid = plugdev
<i_is_broke> ok whats the location for source.lst?
<peace> hi..just installed kubuntu 9.10 I loved the way it installed itself and other programs. But i have few problems.Amarok plays sound and i can hear it, vlc, youtube doesnt.
<Qu4Z> Ah, okay. Not sure I can help you there, sorry <_<
<pushax> Qu4Z: the problem is I don't want to add guest=nobody to the plugdev group as that would give guests read access to all my devices using plugdev level
<pushax> Qu4Z: I was wondering if there is a better solution to get guest mode working so they can access my shares without user:password
<pushax> brb
<pushax> peace: sounds liek you need to get pulseaudio working
<pushax> peace: without pulseaudio you can onyl play one sound app at a time
<peace> well amarok works and kubuntu then it starts also i hear its sound.Im looking at settings and i see pulse and audigy and i test them.I put pulse priority at the top, but it doesnt make difference.
<pushax> peace yep.  in System Settings>Multimedia put pulse audio tot he top of all the items
<pushax> then you need to install pulseaudio server
<peace> yeah but the sound still not working on firefox and vlc
<pushax> also install pavuconttrol which is a pulseaudio volume control. use the pa volume control to setup the channels and volumes...
<pushax> peace so you are sure you ahve a pulseaudio server!
<pushax> also make sure you kmix has it's levels all set too.  turn on all the channels and see if theya re all right before setting pulseaudio's levels.
<pushax> 'pavucontrol'
<i_is_broke> well here goes nothing, updating test box to lucid see if it blows up..lol
<jussi01___> is usb creator.exe on the current cd?
<jussi01___> growl
<pushax> peace: onec that's all done, then make sure vlc uses pulseaudio for it's playing. otherwords check its settings.
<peace> well pavucontrol wasnt installed, but now after i installed it and checked vlc amarok youtube, only amarok works as before :)
<pushax> peace: sound in firefox is another matter.  you will need to install something like totem or vlc for mozilla to get sound.
<pushax> peace: or if the webpage uses flash... then it may play sound.  firefox should tell you waht it needs though.
<pushax> peace: check amarok and see if it's set to use pulse audio.  as pulse needs to claim the first slot ont he hardware
<peace> vlc cant find pulse..but nor alsa nor OSS helps to vlc to play the music.I mean i cant hear it. :)
<pushax> peace: so you isntalled specifically pulseaudio server using package installer
<pushax> like KpackageKit
<tsimpson> jussi01___: creator.exe?
<jussi01___> tsimpson: cant find it :/
<pushax> tsimpson: mayeb for win32 users
<tsimpson> jussi01___: what is it?
<jussi01___> tsimpson: usb creator
<jussi01___> Im looking for the windows one...
<pushax> obviously it makes a usb live dongle
<jussi01___> the usb creator page says its on the cd
<jussi01___> argh
<pushax> I'll shut up
<jussi01___> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tsimpson> jussi01___: usb-creator.exe is on the netbook CD, yes
<jussi01___> tsimpson: Ive the normal desktop cd
<jussi01___> could you pop it up somewhere? I cant even find it on google :(
<pushax> Help needed --- My mounted ntfs drives wont allow guest to read files over samba.  I want to know how to allow this without editing the FSTAB.  The drives are using group 'plugdev'
<tsimpson> jussi01___: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/kubuntu-9.10-netbook-i386.iso/%5Bpeek%5D%5Bpage=2%5D?extract=true
<tsimpson> the link there should work
<zeelot3k> hey... I don't see how to accept files on IRC using quaseel o_o
<zeelot3k> anyone?
<tsimpson> zeelot3k: it doesn't work in quassel, you'll have to use another client like konversation
<zeelot3k> wow
<zeelot3k> weak
<tsimpson> zeelot3k: quassel didn't exist too long ago, it's still under development (still at version 0.5.0)
<SandGorgon> which PCI network cards are best supported on Hardy Heron - we need to replace a couple of them in our office
<tsimpson> !hardware
<zeelot3k> yea but it was made the default IRC client for kubuntu
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tsimpson> zeelot3k: because we had no choice
<zeelot3k> is it a konversation/kde4 thing?
<tsimpson> yeah, if you call the fact that it didn't exist a "thing" ;)
<zeelot3k> lol
<zeelot3k> you guys have to use all kde4 apps?
<peace> it was a bit confusing to notice pulse audio server, but i installed and vlc doesnt see any pulse driver.. no sound in youtube too :D
<tsimpson> zeelot3k: we want to, because we have to fit all the default apps (and everything they depend on) on to the install CD
<zeelot3k> ah ok
<tsimpson> so both KDE3 libraries and KDE4 libraries together take up quite a bit of space
<zeelot3k> thanks for the info
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<zeelot3k> ill just have to install konversation for a few days
<tsimpson> it's really quite usable these days, you may grow to like it
<tsimpson> more features that quassel
<zeelot3k> I like quassel, but I need file transfers for a bit
<zeelot3k> oh you meant konv?
<tsimpson> yeah
<zeelot3k> I used konversation a lot until very recently
<zeelot3k> on ubuntu I use konversation usually
<tsimpson> when it gets good scripting support, it'll be my perfect client
<zeelot3k> heh
<zeelot3k> they are working on a kde4 version too right?
<tsimpson> that's the one I'm on about, it's released now
<zeelot3k> ah cool
 * zeelot3k looks
<tsimpson> version 1.2 is the KDE4 version
<tsimpson> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 2287 kB, installed size 9920 kB
<zeelot3k> so is konversation back to being the default?
<tsimpson> not for karmic
<tsimpson> but maybe for lucid
<tsimpson> we'll decide at UDS
<zeelot3k> alright
<peace> fuck yeah vlc sound works :DDD
<wavis_> I have an eee with kubuntu on it, and it has two internal solid state drives. One is fast, and has the OS on it, the other is large. The small one has a mere 250m on it now, and I'm wondering if there is a way to get apt-get to install its stuff on the other drive. tips?
<tsimpson> !language | peace
<ubottu> peace: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tsimpson> wavis_: you can create another partition and have that mount to /var (or /var/cache)
<peace> please dont be neurotic. :D i was simply very happy since its not an easy task to fix something :)
<tsimpson> peace: it's a rule of this channel that we keep things "family friendly", not just me being neurotic
<peace> still no sound using youtube :(
<peace> well i wont be rude okay okay :)
<tsimpson> I think in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc you can set how it uses the sound system
<wavis_> tsimpson: so apt-get uses /var mostly? wouldn't I have to delete or move /var in order to mount the other drive there? i imagine i don't fully understand the amount of stuff I might disrupt...
<tsimpson> wavis_: apt-get downloads the .debs to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and package lists to /var/lib/apt/lists/, so that's where most of the space goes
<tsimpson> you shouldn't have to move anything, the apps should notice that the dirs aren't there and recreate them
<tsimpson> or you can run "sudo apt-get clean" to clear out the old .debs if you just want a bit more space
<peace> tsimpson can u help me with sound? amarok vlc works, but youtube doesnt make any sound.Pulse audio control volume shows in real time that the sound is ON.( it moves as i see some video clips with sound )
<wavis_> clean leaves me with 565m.
<peace> oh i fixed... dear god lol :D
<tsimpson> well, that was quick
<peace> i was lucky..changed something to analog duplex.
<wavis_> doing this with /var won't gain much... du on /var reveals it using just 188m. i really need to utilize that other drive somehow
<wavis_> maybe i should just reinstall
<wavis_> or use DSL (the distro, not the internet connection)
<tsimpson> DSL is good for a small system, but it's the apps you install that take up the most space
<wavis_> ah, then maybe i should remove some of the standard kde apps
<wavis_> that i don't use much
<wavis_> i know i could gain a lot by removing open office, but i feel i might regret that in a business setting
<wavis_> i'll just live with effectively a 500m hd for now until/if it bites me
<nevyn> wavis_: latex ftw
<nevyn> LaTeX even
<wavis_> nevyn: I've heard a lot about it, but i'm not familiar with LaTeX. can it read/edit word and xls documents?
<nevyn> no.
<wavis_> if i could inject a syringe of geekitude into the brain of every business minded corporate drone, believe me I would.
<wavis_> it would help so many things
<nevyn> hrm...
<nevyn> maybe.
<nevyn> maybe not.
 * nevyn has been doing psycobabble stuff all day
<nevyn> I sortof get where those people are comming from.. (it's not for me but I get where they are.)
<wavis_> yeah, it's not that i hold any malice toward them. they just could use a bit more interest and understanding of information sciences, and why they're imporant
<wavis_> this is such a digression
<nevyn> yes it's way OT
<peace> how to make firestarter to autostart ?
<seraphim> problem : nach dem anmelden startet sich kdm neu. die arbeitsfläche wird nichtmehr aufgebaut
<seraphim> kann jemand weiterhelfen
<tsimpson> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<seraphim> hello
<seraphim> good morning
<seraphim> after login in kdm,  the workplace will not start, insteat kdm restarts an prompt for login again
<seraphim> anyone can help ?
<peace> how much serious events is normal to get in an hour? ( using firestarter )
<tsimpson> peace: depends on how you connect to the net and how many nasty people are scanning your network (and how many are false alerts)
<Smurphy> tsimpson: yeah. Kind of... To access my network, only port-knocking works - if you know which port/door to knock at :)
<tsimpson> or you have a random number generator, a lot of time, and some luck ;)
<peace> i get about 20 red alerts...not black(not serious) with blacks it can be 70 or more :D
<Smurphy> tsimpson: Luck would work. I have setup my systems to dynamically blacklist all attempts that do not succeed on the 3rd try ... :)
<tsimpson> * and lots of IPs ;)
<seraphim>  after login in kdm,  the workplace will not start, insteat kdm restarts an prompt for login again, anyone can help ?
<Smurphy> tsimpson: yeah. Well - if there are too many attempts - the system locks all access attempts alltogether for a predefined time, and still logs - to see if all accesses are to be kept locked or not.
<Smurphy> tsimpson: You can do awfull lots of stuff if you know how to play with Shorewall :)
<tsimpson> heh
<Smurphy> BTW - does anyone know how I could use the extra buttons on my mouse - to switch Desktop - e.g. Button 4 -> Desktop Right, Button 5 -> Desktop Left ?
<Smurphy> Doesn't seem to work ... The Buttons are detected, byt setting it up in the system settings/KDE won't tek the buttons.
<ubuntu> hi
<Smurphy> BTW - U folks know how to sync your calendar/addressbook data easily with a Mac OS-X ?
<Smurphy> Hmmm... irssi just crashed. Weird. Never happened before ...
<hackndoes_> can anyone help me setup unison mail client to work with gmail?
<hackndoes_> does anyone use unison for mail and calendar services?
<morfeus> hi,chat.........
<seraphim>   after login in kdm,  the workplace will not start, insteat kdm restarts an prompt for login again, anyone can help ?
<rfoney> wud up user
<mr-retard> help ! i added a widget "opendesktop" to check out what it was, now my screen blacked out. all my menus are gone and i don't know which process to terminate
<Smurphy> mr-retard: oha. Klick on the screen ?
<mr-retard> klicking both left and right do nothing
<seraphim>  after login in kdm,  the workplace will not start, insteat kdm restarts an prompt for login again, anyone can help ?
<mr-retard> Smurphy, clicking doesn't do anything, can't find either plasmoid or opendesktop process
<Elephantman> after a fresh install of karmic, X crashes while loading KDE
<Elephantman> i've removed nvidia driver, but it still crashes
<Elephantman> and tried fluxbox, there no problems, X works
<Elephantman> seems like there is something in kde's loading process that crashes X
<Elephantman> any clue ?
<mr-retard> Elephantman, do you get a black screen ?
<Elephantman> (looks like my issue is the sames as seraphim's)
<Elephantman> I did with nvidia driver, without I'm back to login screen
<cjae> Hi, can someone  tell me how to get the prompt for adding usability to konqueror back again  or how to do it from the command line?
<cjae> I have looked through the konqueror settings
<QbProg> hello there!
<QbProg> I would like to try GCC 4.5 in kubuntu
<QbProg> is there any repository containing experimental packages?
<QbProg> I have 9.10
<QbProg> anyone?
<QbProg> :)
<peabody> Hey I was able to upgrade from 9.04 using the download, but when I try to boot from the CD when KDE starts I get vertical green and grey lines... can I run the install from my desktop using the install cd without having to boot from and run under their KDE config that is not compatible iwth my system apparently?
<peabody> I need to wipe out my partitions because I'm running on a degraded md-raid and I want to delete the md partitions entirely
<Elephantman> peabody> like me and apparently a lot of others, you are having serious issuers with X in the last upgrade. so far I've got no real answer, good luck :/
<peabody> Well, it's obvious that I can solve it by booting from an old 9.04 CD and installing , then using the download installer.. I'm just trying to avoid a few redundant steps and increase my knowledge along the way
<peabody> I would think with a chroot command and a few simple steps I could launch the installer from my current install..
<Elephantman> peabody> oh I think I'm getting wrong, you've not yet upgraded
<peabody> oh I did the upgrade and it works fine
<peabody> now I'm trying to boot from the 9.10 disk and install so I can repartition my disk
<peabody> but booting from the disk isn't working!
<Elephantman> ok, understood. I didn't have that problem on current box since I'm using alternate
<peabody> Hmm, using the alternate install cd.. you might be a genius!
<peabody> brb
<ritual> My KPPackage manager doesnt seem to install anything when I search
<Elephantman> I always use it because I've got no need for the bling bling of the graphical install, and it's faster without
<ritual_> I get this error when trying to Browse c: in Wine
<ritual_> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder
<kp> hi
<kp> nvidia question
<kp> hardware drivers app refuses to activate driver
<kp> fresh kubuntu karmic install
<kp> anybody had this issue?
<BETEPOK> Hello, everybody! Does anyone can help me to conifigure fglrx driver? Please?
<JediMaster> hey guys, is there a kubuntu net install iso I can get somewhere?
<dylan_> hello, i just succeeded to get kubuntu netbook installed, it was a bit hard but it is looking nice, well done!
<BETEPOK> I've seen only full 700 mb iso on the main server. No net installs like in Debian
<JediMaster> BETEPOK, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ ?
<JediMaster> just found that =)
<dylan_> the new netbook interface is a bit strange, is it possible to remove icons from the main menue to simplify it???
<JediMaster> ok, so I already have a USB stick with ubuntu karmic on it, should I just use that then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<JediMaster> eek, nearly forgot to backup my svn repository before wiping the machine
<dylan_> huh. i just figured out you click the star thingy to put things in the transparent menu bar, right click or drag would be better. till, its very fancy looking ... fs
<laboratorio> hello
<JediMaster> is there any reason I shouldn't do an ubuntu install and just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<JediMaster> is there any difference between the kubuntu and ubuntu installers apart from the *ubuntu-desktop package?
<Mamarok> JediMaster: well, if you install Ubuntu first, you will have the Gnome interface
<Mamarok> so if you only want KDE, just use Kubuntu
<bernat> Hello everybody
<bernat> i have a little question
<Mamarok> !ask | bernat
<ubottu> bernat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bernat> do you know some way to use the effect of making a window ocupate one half of the screen? Sorry for my english
<bernat> i'm using kubuntu
<kavurt> bernat: what do you mean?
<Elephantman> how can I activate proprietary (nvidia) without using jockey ? (it freezes)
<bernat> like the Windows 7 effect
<bernat> i don't know if it's possible with kwin or compiz
<nestor_> hi
<bernat> if you drag a window to the right side of the screen it snaps to half screen size
<Mamarok> bernat: you mean displaying Windows in mosaic mode?
<Mamarok> ah, that effect, I don't think it snaps to hlaf the screen side, it just snaps to the right or left border,, not sure if it actually gets resized
<Mamarok> half*
<MelisU> how do I map just the windows key to something?
<Mamarok> MelisU: in the Systemsettings-> Keyboard & Mouse -> Standard and Global Shortcuts
<Mamarok> choose the action and change the shortcut to the windows key (Meta)
<Mamarok> but since it is a Meta key, it is like Ctrl, only that key will not activate anything, you need to use a sequence
<Mamarok> bernat: that snapping to desktop is available in Kwin and KDE since ages btw
<MelisU> Mamarok: Well, already tried that. Gives me Meta + as long as I press it.
<MelisU> Mamarok: When I release it goes away .. strange
<bernat> i've seen in kwin how to put a window in the right or left side, but not how to resize it
<Mamarok> MelisU: as I said, you need to combine it, you can't map the key alone, since it is a meta key, like Ctrl and Alt
<Mamarok> the only key you can map stuff to is the Menu key on the right
<Mamarok> bernat: well, I don't think Windows 7 actually resizes it, unless they combine it with some mosaic feature
<bernat> http://lifehacker.com/5077728/snap-any-window-to-half-the-screen-size-in-windows-7
<Mamarok> bernat: btw, Win 7 didn't invent that snapping, KDE does that since version 2 IIRC
<bernat> ok, i just ask how to do it, i'm not saying windows 7 is better
<Mamarok> bernat: well, the snapping is available, half the size not
<Mamarok> I guess the combined it with some other feature, like the mosaic view
<Tierfreund41> Hallo zusammen
<bernat> Mamarok: thank you for your help
<squoter> who speak russian?)
<kavurt> !ru:squoter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru:squoter
<squoter> !ru:squoter
<squoter> this is only english speaking channel?
<kavurt> squoter: do you know that there's ubuntu-ru
<Brummbaer> Do u know a german speaking chan ?
<squoter> )
<Mamarok> bernat: you are welcome :)
<DarkriftX> Brummbaer: i think its -de (prob wrong though)
<squoter> kavur, thnx for ubuntu-ru, i don't know
<MelisU> Mamarok: Thanks for the hint, thing is the key mapper does not recognize the other windows key :(
<MelisU> it seems to be hard mapped to properties
<MelisU> or right click
<Mamarok> MelisU: well, right click is for context menus by default
<Mamarok> MelisU: check if it actually shows up in your keyboard layout, it should see it
<MelisU> Mamarok: OK thanks, so where would I do that? The key works though.
<Mamarok> MelisU: in the regional settings, where you definte the keyboard layout
<Mamarok> -t
<Kottizen> hi
<Kottizen> kubuntu 8.10 at/amd propiretary FGLRX graphics driver
<Kottizen> i need it
<dylan_> hello everyone, is there any documentation for the new netbook interface, i can't locate on the kubuntu wiki?
<Kottizen> if i try hardware drivers i see it in the list
<Kottizen> but
<FloodBotK1> Kottizen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kottizen> i can't click at the buttom
<abhi_> hi all
<Brummbaer>  /msg NickServ identify tier1freu2
<Kottizen> x)
<Brummbaer> ???????????
<MelisU> :)
<abhi_> hi
<MelisU> Mamarok: Thanks, I looked for keyboard layout at keyboard&mouse .. silly me.
<abhi_> any one here?
<abhi_> join /ubuntu
<abhi_> #join /ubuntu
<abhi_> how to join in new chat room?
<abhi_> i forget it?
<JediMaster> abhi_, /join #ubuntu
<abhi_> thanz
<i_is_broke>  /join #ubuntu
<Tesssa> type /join and channel
<JediMaster> hmmm, am I right in thinking that the perceived font sizes are relative to the size of the display?
<JediMaster> so they are actually worked out in dpi
<JediMaster> in other words, why I can't read any of the default fonts on my 37" tv
<Kottizen> I've found a bug in Kubuntu 9.10, where whould I go?
<i_is_broke> Kottizen, launchpad, i believe.
<JediMaster> because it's low dpi screen the fonts are reduced in size
<JediMaster> rather than being relative to the screen resolution
<Kottizen> i_is_broke: Do you have a link? :)
<MelisU> Mamarok: I tried a few german keyboards, but the key won't work .. I guess I have to use a combination :( .. Sucks when I hold my netbook :((
<JediMaster> I have a laptop and desktop with fresh kubuntu installs and I can read the fonts fine, but on my server with the 37" TV, I can't read the fonts as they're so small
<i_is_broke> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Mamarok> MelisU: hm, possible it does only work as a meta key in Linux, I never really tried TBH
<MelisU> Mamarok: Well, the key works. Menues pop up when I press it. I just cannot map it with the GUI.
<JediMaster> can anyone confirm the font size scaling with the physical size of the monitor (not width/height in pixels)?
<JediMaster> the default font sizes of 8pt work fine on my other machines, on my server/(37")TV I have to up them to 14 to be readable
<JediMaster> it looks like it's trying to make 8pt text appear the same physical size on all monitors (or any pt size for that matter)
<Mamarok> JediMaster: that very much depends on the dpi of the screen
<JediMaster> Mamarok, it's very low
<JediMaster> Mamarok, 1080i (not p) @ 37"
<Mamarok> there you have your explanation
<JediMaster> Mamarok, Ubuntu (not kubuntu) never did that
<JediMaster> I could easily read the default font size
<JediMaster> now it's so small that you can't actually read it because it's too pixelated
<JediMaster> looks like gnome scaled the font sizes to the width/height in pixels
<JediMaster> brb
<JediMaster> Mamarok, I can see why it happens, but there should really be a limit on how small it makes the default font, because the OS is unusable if only because I know roughly where everything is and can see the icons
<Mamarok> JediMaster: please file a bug on http://bugs.kde.org
<MelisU> Mamarok: Cool, the special keys on my EeePC mostly work .. I just use the first. Good solution for now :) Thanks again.
<neceve> hi guys. about a week I've searched for a solution to detect my AC adaptor on my laptop. looks like hal is going wrong: ac_adapter.present = true  (bool)
<neceve> someone knows about this problem on 9.10 64-bit ?
<samy> jemand da der mir helfen kann meine ati radeon mobility m6 fehler frei zum laufen zu bekommen
<Rittler> Hi @ all here
<i_is_broke> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Rittler> I need some help with dns
<Rittler> dns seems to work from terminal but doesn't work from within apache - so I followed the flow as far as finding that apache normally makes a system call to resolve urls - so I guess it's an issue concering my jaunty installation
<JediMaster> Mamarok, I'm thinking this is an Xorg issue rather than KDE maybe?
<fl4shb4ck> hi there :) may someone help me: my hibernate / suspend-function doesn't work :( when I start my laptop again, music continues etc but my screen keeps black :-/
<JediMaster> Mamarok, NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (42, 42); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<JediMaster> Mamarok, 42dpi!!! no wonder the fonts are unreadable, that's from Xorg's log
<Rittler> fl4shb4ck did you try to manually activate your display through the function keys after wake up?
<fl4shb4ck> yes, no respond
<Rittler> fla4shb4ck perhaps you got acpi, acpid and laptop-tools/mode running?
<shadeslayer> hey anyone try usb-creator-kde? does it work for you?
<fl4shb4ck> I've also tried a tip from the web, "first alt+strg(ctrl)+f2 and then alt+strg(ctrl)+f7"
<fl4shb4ck> so my screen gets backlight, and the cursor is there
<fl4shb4ck> but I can't do anything else
<fl4shb4ck> Rittler: what is that? ^^
<Rittler> fl4shb4ck is acpi running?
<fl4shb4ck> I'm a relative linux-newbie
<Rittler> fl4shb4ck enter into a console: lsmod | grep acpi
<fl4shb4ck> and now?
<Rittler> what does it say?
<fl4shb4ck> nothing
<fl4shb4ck> ;D
<Rittler> so no acpi
<Rittler> you gotta install acpi
<fl4shb4ck> and what's that?
<Rittler> controls battery sensors n stuff
<fl4shb4ck> fl4shb4ck@laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install acpi
<fl4shb4ck> [sudo] password for fl4shb4ck:
<fl4shb4ck> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<fl4shb4ck> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<fl4shb4ck> Lese Status-Informationen ein... Fertig
<FloodBotK1> fl4shb4ck: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fl4shb4ck> acpi ist schon die neueste Version
<fl4shb4ck> did these lines come?
<fl4shb4ck> it tells me its already installed
<Rittler> fl4shb4ck sry - i'm no kubuntu expert...
<jussio1> !paste | fl4shb4ck
<ubottu> fl4shb4ck: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<fl4shb4ck> yes I know
<fl4shb4ck> does someone know a solution?
<federico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<federico> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fedeanimation> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<i_is_broke> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lovre> there is no GRUB settings in system settings in karmic... where can i find that?
<Rittler> lovre /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lovre> Rittler: i was thinking a gui would make it easier, but ill search for proper instructions.. ty
<lovre> Rittler: and there is no such file
<Rittler> lovre it should be where you installed /boot to
<lovre> Rittler: i didnt configure anything, i just installed regular
<Rittler> lovre then it should be under /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lovre> Rittler: even if its grub2?
<hackndoes_> Rittler:it doesn't in karmic
<hackndoes_> don't know where it is though will search a bit
<Rittler> hackndoes_ oh didn't know that - using jaunty here
<lovre> hackndoes_: /etc/default/grub is something?
<lovre> hackndoes_: the problem is i dont see timeout in grub, and i have to manually press enter. But everything is in order in the config file....
<hackndoes_> it's ok
<hackndoes_> looking for the file
<hackndoes_> seems like it's grub.cfg file
<hackndoes_> don't edit that though it's not meant to be edited
<lovre> hackndoes_: yes i see... /etc/default/grub file has the options for editing
<hackndoes_> yes looks like it, great
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<lovre> hackndoes_: ok i have set it to be hidden if i cant have a normal countdown, and see what happens..
<lovre> BluesKaj: hi :D
<Rittler> concerning my dns problem - I now found out that xampp doesn't even send a DNS query
<hackndoes_> gr8
<BluesKaj> hi lovre
<BluesKaj> !u | hackndoes_
<ubottu> hackndoes_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<hackndoes_> lovre: don't forget to run "update-grub"
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_, that also applies to gr8
<lovre> hackndoes_: oh, i almost forgot that, thanx :)
<hackndoes_> and what are you? school teacher or something, i didn't hear any comlaints yet
<lovre> hackndoes_: erm, there are two commands, update-grub and update-grub2.... which one?
<hackndoes_> lovre: ur welcome
<BluesKaj> once grub2  is installed  update-grub works
<hackndoes_> in my default/grub it says update-grub
<hackndoes_> just do what you file says
<lovre> hackndoes_: kk
<hackndoes_> :)
<lovre> hackndoes_: wow, its cool, even found my windows partition that was long forgotten :))))
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_, just a friendly reminder that IM lingo doesn't apply on irc due to the number of non-native English speakers
<hackndoes_> yes, grub as opposed to other systems boot loaders, are willing to identify and even boot other systems, not sure it will boot your windows thought
<hackndoes_> though
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: OK
<lovre> hackndoes_: who cares if it doesnt, ill format it.. :) even better
<BluesKaj> yes grub2 has it's advantages over legacy-grub
<hackndoes_> all grub versions i used knew windows partitions and booting them
<hackndoes_> it's wierd though it didn't recognize it at install time, but only now in update-grub
<BluesKaj> lovre, your windows partition should boot as long as the windows mbr is ok
<lovre> BluesKaj: it is.. thx
<shadeslayer> hey anyone try usb-creator-kde? does it work for you?
<Rittler> where do I set my local dns in jaunty?
<lovre> BluesKaj: offtopic, what is the default decorator for gnome?
<BluesKaj> some wouldn't see windows  if the windows mbr was missing
<BluesKaj> lovre, dunno ,haven't used gnome in ages
<i_is_broke> have they fixed karmic to run in vbox or is it still iffy?
<BluesKaj> Rittler, check /etc/hosts
<Rittler> BluesKaj how should it look like?
<BluesKaj> Rittler, usually 127.0.0.1
<Rittler> BluesKaj thats just the loopback - but where is dns?
<BluesKaj> that's localhost
<maco> i_is_broke: uh ive used it in vbox. seemed fine aside from the part where i didnt give the vm enough memory
<i_is_broke> ah i just tried to use my beta disk, and it froze loading so i was just wondering,.
<maco> lovre: gnome has metacity as its default window manager. metacity has its decorator built in
<maco> lovre: ubuntu also ships compiz as an alternative wm with gnome. it uses gtk-window-decorator by default in order to use metacity themes. other options include emerald (unmaintained) and kde-window-decorator
<BluesKaj> Rittler, what are you trying to do , doesn't your router assign auto dns ?
<lovre> maco: so is it ok to run: metacity --replace?
<maco> yes
<lovre> maco: ok, thanx, you have been a great help
<Rittler> BluesKaj in effect I'm trying to make my xampp resolve urls ...
<a_ok> i Just upgraded but now all the sudden I don't have anything to manage my software
<a_ok> what is the default gui app for apt in kubuntu?
<a_ok> 9.10 that is
<BluesKaj> Rittler, sorry , I'm not much on server knowledge , our resident networking/server guru will be here in an hr or so aka (genii)
<BluesKaj> Unless someone else can help ?
<i_is_broke> a_ok, kpackagekit
<a_ok> Missed the question
<a_ok> i_is_broke: thanks
<i_is_broke> a_ok, np yw
<i_is_broke> sorry half asleep..lol...not quite with it yet...long day yesterday and it lasted all day and night.
<kankan_> how to show trashcan and home folder on desktop?
<BluesKaj> Rittler, not sure but maybe this will help http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/httpd-users/200910.mbox/%3C1254383578.15009.51.camel@testicle%3E
<i_is_broke> BluesKaj, i like that, the last of it says camel@testicle..lmfao
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, dunno it's not eaxactly linux , didn't realize that's it's avista how to
<kankan_> how to show trashcan and home folder on desktop?on karmic.
<BluesKaj> I hate getting windows sites when I search in google-linux ...google needs to more filtering
<BluesKaj> do
<eos> hi everyone ! I can't install the gpg key of kubuntu backport ppa in order to upgrade KDE
<i_is_broke> ya keep their crap to bing!
<kaddi_> BluesKaj: google-linux? that sounds like a great thing I know nothing about :D
<cosmic303> hello all. im havin a problem with a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10. i get the grub error 15. the entries in grub.cfg and device-map look fine to me...anyone available for help?
<BluesKaj> kaddi_, http://www.google.com/linux
<kaddi_> awesome!
<cinex> hi
<cinex> buying a new pc, which graphics cards will work (except nvidia) ?
<BluesKaj> nvidia works
<BluesKaj> ;)
<cinex> not ati ?
<i_is_broke> i have intel and nvidia working...
<kaddi_> BluesKaj: do you know if there is a switch I can use when typing in a normal google search window?
<cosmic303> what device would grub use in his device-map for /dev/sdb?
<cosmic303> right now it says (hd1) ..and the grub.cfg says (hd1,1) ...is that about right?
<BluesKaj> kaddi_, I just the bookmark it on the bookmark toolbar in my browser
<cinex> sounds ok cosmic303 sda1 would be hd0,0 i think
<cinex> or hd0,1
<cosmic303> thats what i thought..still i get error 15, and google says thats "file not found" :(
<cinex> so sdb would be hd1
<cinex> i used to get that
<cinex> are u installing to a memory stick ?
<cosmic303> nope..s-ata disc
<cosmic303> hdd
<cinex> k
<cinex> tryed putting the commands in the grub console (by hand)
<cinex> have you tried **
<cosmic303> if u tell me how to get there from the live-cd i might try that. never had to deal with grub before :(
<cinex> ill google
<cinex> when u install grub does it find the files ok >?
<kankan_> how to show trashcan and home folder on desktop?on karmic.
<cinex> kankan_: i think its a widget
<cosmic303> hold on cinex, i think i found some wiki, ill try that first :)
<cinex> ok cosmic303
<cosmic303> wohooo...apparently i made it! had to chroot and do a new grub installation
<cosmic303> no clue why it didn work at first though..
<zizzone80> buongiorno a tutti
<i_is_broke> well just downloaded the 9.10 release, lets see if it hangs too..ill probably have a gazillion things to change considering i download ubuntu and not kubuntu..:(
<BluesKaj> kankan_, for folders , just drag and drop , trashcan I'm not sure
 * shadeslayer wonders how many new users were added...
<gcala>  hi, I need operator help since I can remember my password; my last access was several weeks ago and yesterday I formatted and installed karmic without save quassel config. Is there a way to get it back? Thanks
<shadeslayer> gcala: /msg nickserv help
<shadeslayer> gcala: or go to #freenode for more help
<gcala> ok, thanks. I'll try
<shadeslayer> gcala: also see : /msg nickserv help SETPASS
<gcala>  /msg nickserv help SETPASS
<shadeslayer> gcala: without a space befire / ;)
<shadeslayer> *before
<shadeslayer> bye all
<gcala> error copying
<gcala> shadeslayer: SETPASS help says that to set a new password I need a key emailed to me: do you know how to get it?
<stanley> hello everyone
<gcala> Does anybody know how get the SETPASS key for replace a password?
<Pici> gcala: For your IRC password?
<gcala> yes
<Pici> gcala: best to ask in #freenode
<gcala> Pici: I asked it there too but for the moment no response
<tarax> hi leute ist einer da ???
<tarax> ich hab ne frage
<Pici> !de | tarax
<ubottu> tarax: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tarax> hello
<tarax> i boruht help iḿ german
<mTbK1> hello there
<tarax> mTbK can you german ??
<mTbK1> no, i can't
<tarax> hm
<tarax> i will installing ICQ
<tarax> mTbK1 i have Kopete but who can tipping my ICQ Number
<vbgunz> I've been trying to solve a subtle bug and its annoying. When I boot up the system, right before I see my KDM theme, I get a flash of the AIR background (I think)... it looks so broken when it does this. Is this a bug and is there a fix?
<vbgunz> I'll keep trying
<prophet> hi .. may i ask a question ? :D
<basti> hallo
<ulysses__> how can I add a new application launcher to Daisy dock? System Karmic Koala (9.10), Daisy installed via apt-get, package name plasma-widget-daisy, version 0.0.4.19
<basti> i dont know...
<prophet> does someone know howto connect a huawei e156 on kubuntu 9.10 ?
<alex___> hi everyone, I got a problem with plasma in kubunru karmic ..., i get just a black screen , but I can open applications using krunner
<JontheEchidna> alex___: try starting plasma-desktop from krunner
<alex___> yeah , it worked ...
<alex___> so now , what should I do , in order to start it always at startup ?
<JontheEchidna> so this means that plasma isn't starting for you at startup?
<alex___> yeah ....
<JontheEchidna> sounds like it's crashing when it tries to start up initially
<alex___> JontheEchidna: or simply doesn't start ... ?
<alex___> I mean , should I get a crash report if it crash ...., normally ....
<JontheEchidna> I really don't know :(
<tom__> alex___: try rebooting now.. maybe it'll work now that you have started it once..
<alex___> I tried, is the same ...
<tom__> if it does not work after. this..  sorry... I have no idea...  But i used to have the same problem in jaunty...
<tom__> do you have any important data in your .kde folder alex___?
<alex___> I think that something I installed , change some config file about plasma startup ...
<tom__> maybe its worth deleting that folder...
<tom__> thatwill get you a complete "untouched" kde again, when you log out and log in again...
<alex___> tom__: I try it as well, doesn't fix the problem ...
<tom__> well.... i guess its not related to any plasma-stuff then :)
<alex___> I don't know, there is a  kind a list of apps config file to startup ?
<tom__> yeah...  that's rgiht.. but it's located in the .kde folder, too.. so this shouldn't be the reason, since you deleted that folder
<tom__> its in .kde/autostart
<tom__> sorry..  i dont know enough of KDE to help you from here...   at least I tried ^^
<tom__> alex___:
<alex___> I have no file inside that folder ... :O
<tom__> i would recommend you to find some kind of a log file
<tom__> and go on from there
<alex___> ok thanks a lot tom__....
<varanus> guys why on karmic when i plug-in a usb mass storage device i don't have directly write perimissions like in jaunty? it recognises and mounts it without problems but it doesn't give me write permissions
<JediMaster> Mamarok, I've sorted the tiny fonts problem, in appearances->fonts there's a setting to force the fonts to a particular DPI, so I've set it to 96dpi, and everything looks fine after restarting kdm, it was because nvidia drivers were picking up the fact it was a 37" TV and calculating (correctly) the dpi to 40dpi or so, which meant pt 8 text was unreadable (all default fonts in kde), now everything's fine =)
<osvaldo> hello, I need some help.
<JediMaster> osvaldo, ask your question, someone should reply at some point =)
<kde185> Is KDE 4.3.3 going to be made available as an update for 9.10?  I thought that this release was going to include the monthly KDE updates
<osvaldo> I am using kubuntu 9.10. I have 2 ide cd. But i can't read from the 1st (master). Are there a solution?
<Dragnslcr> kde185- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3
<kde185> Dragnslcr: I've read that, but I'd like to avoid using the backports.  It seems once I start installing updates from there the quality of Kubuntu starts to degrade.
<vjkjrj> need people who speak russian// plz
<rork> !ru |vjkjrj
<ubottu> vjkjrj: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vjkjrj> thnx
<kankan_> anyone !!help me pls..
<Ash-Fox> Try asking a question.
<kankan_> i am having a problem in my kubuntu karmic.but whenever i try to log in for first time i get a blank irresponsive screen.and cant log in.
<Ash-Fox> I don't know anything about that, but someone else here might be typing a response that does know.
<kankan_> and my shut down and resart button is also missing.
<christer__> #lukaug09
<toor__> test
<UbuntuN00b_> hi I have no sound in flash videos
<ratman> Hi, I've installed kde in ubuntu karmic and I have a couple of small configuration problems.
<ratman> In amarok I don't know how to configure the lyrics, they don't appear and I don't know how to get them.
<lorecaster> I know that there's a samba chat room, but no one's helping in there... i've got permissions errors between windows guest and koala host... can anyone here help me?
<ratman> It's the first time I use amarok for kde4
<ratman> could you help me?
<i_is_broke> ratman, let me look at my settings and see what it says.
<ratman> In my amarok settings there's no lyrics tab or icon
<urthmover> new to ubuntu...installed kubuntu 9.10 64 on a Dell e6400 laptop...I've tried the install twice and both times once I reboot after the install I get to a login screen....type my user/pass...screen goes blank....shows a little asci...then a new graphical login screen shows up....What should I do?
<urthmover> excuse me  new to kubuntu
<ratman> don't worry, thanks for trying to help out!
<i_is_broke> ratman, check under settings, config amarok and see if there is a setting in there..
<UbuntuN00b> flash makes konqueror hangs
<ratman> so, I should have missed some package or something because I see None
<tomdavidson> urthmover: sounds like x is crashing. what is your video adapter?
<urthmover> nvidia 160NVS
<i_is_broke> ratman, do you have the restricted-extras loaded?
<urthmover> I guess I can boot into recovery mode and install the nvidia drivers
<ratman> yes, I have them.
<Guilo44> hi
<zzillezz> evening folks
<Guilo44> I am using kubuntu 9.10 and have a question
<urthmover> tomdavidson: so install the nvidia drivers using recovery console....then try again?
<ratman> It might be something related with ruby?
<Guilo44> is it possible to add some extra desktop effects or to use the ones from compiz ?
<tomdavidson> urthmover: no. i think the os nv drviers should work. have you tried to install the closed drivers?
<ratman> tomdavidson I don't think you can install the compiz effects, but I'm no expert.
<urthmover> tomdavidson: nope  trying that now
<urthmover> tomdavidson: I'll update in here in a sec
<tomdavidson> sure but the lack of compiz isnt crashing x
<tomdavidson> i do not think it is the driver
<ratman> sorry, I meant guillo44, you can't install the compiz effects
<tomdavidson> it prob a misconfig. maybe you should get it working first and then try the 3d accel later
<UbuntuN00b> my experience with kuuntu is horrible :-(
<lorecaster> anyone here proficient with samba at all? anyone?
<ratman> lorecaster, what problem do you have with samba, I'm no expert, but I tried it a couple of times.
<urthmover> tomdavidson: installed drivers...rebooting now
<lorecaster> i'm having permissions problem, Ratman, "network access denied"... i've got the administrator username added as a user in samba on the ubuntu sysetem, and the shares are read/write
<zzillezz> why quassel as irc client and not the newly released konversation 1.2 ?
<ratman> I've had problems in ubuntu karmic when trying to connect to samba shares.
<urthmover> tomdavidson: nope .... I still get the graphical login ....I type my user/pass.....screen goes blank for a second...then the graphical login pops back  What do you suggest?
<ratman> It connected but after denying the access a couple of times.
<tomdavidson> ya, well since you have an nvdia card i said it prob wasnt a driver issue.
<wilsby29> should I install 64 or 32bit kubuntu?
<wilsby29> I don't know which one to download for my new intel i7
<tomdavidson> how did you install the closed drivers?
<ratman> It seems to me that the nautilus support for samba in karmic is a little flacky. Have to asked in #ubuntu or look in the bug tracker?
<ratman> wilsby29 if you don't how which one to pick I recomend to you the 32 version. The 64 should work ok, but for some packages some extra problems might appear.
<ratman> If you're and experienced user go for the 64 bit.
<ratman> Ah! and if you're new to linux and you have problems with kubuntu try with ubuntu, there's more documentation in internet for it.
<urthmover> tomdavidson: are closed drivers the ones that you can download from NVIDIA Unix drivers page.....NVIDIA.180.run ish looking file name....I bootied in the recover mode...ran telinit 3 ... logged in  then  sudo sh NVIDIA180.run
<urthmover> tomdavidson: if those are not the drivers you meant...then how do I go about install 'closed drivers'
<ratman> I have other problem. My gtk apps look awful. In the systemsettings I can configure the gtk syte, but I don't now which to choose.
<urthmover> tomdavidson: specifically the drivers I installed was NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.36-pkg2.run
<drcode> hi all
<ratman> Right now I'm with the clearlooks, but firefox looks like and ancient style, not like the ubuntu clearlooks.
<ratman> Any hint?
<drcode> can I expand the kubuntu search to search also in google and so?
<ratman> drcode, sure, just do alt+ f2 and in the widget write "gg: whateveryouwanttosearch"
<BluesKaj> urthmover, for what it's worth , the nvidia sourced driver tutorial in simple terms : http://www.pastebin.ca/1659745
<eduardo> hola
<urthmover> BluesKaj: thanks...looking at the link
<drcode> ratman, thanx, I didn't know
<tomdavidson> urthmover: well, youv used an install script from the vendor to change your system. you didnt even use the kubuntu way of installing the drivers.  i think you should restor your system to the os nv drivers and get it working... then use jockey to install nvidea
<ratman> you're welcome
<tomdavidson> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eduardo> alguien habla español?
<ratman> sí, pero este canal es en inglés, creo que hay un canal de ubuntu en castellano
<tomdavidson> and good for unloading /purging the nvida drivers installed with your script
<tomdavidson> and google that is
<Pici> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<drcode> ratman, dosn't work
<ratman> what does not work? The gg: shortcut?
<whirleystar> hi folks... i'm still having issues with karmic and my video
<drcode> yes
<eduardo> gracias
<ratman> It's strange, because that's just a kde feature. Try the same in the konqueror location bar.
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, what graphics card ?
<whirleystar> intel gm965
<drcode> k
<drcode> it work
<ratman> well, you can do the same in the alt+f2 dialog, try it now!
<BluesKaj> whirleystar, are you on jaunty or karmic ?
<urthmover> tomdavidson: BluesKaj: so I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...then went through http://www.pastebin.ca/1659745 which installs  nvidia-glx-185   still I keep getting dumped back to the graphical login....Anything else I can try?
<BluesKaj> urthmover, did you remove the existing driver first?
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: karmic, talking with intel folks too, so sorry for the delays
<urthmover> BluesKaj: how do I remove the existing driver?  I was under the impression that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  purges the drivers
<ratman> :) I've solved my lyrics problem in the karmic amarok. I've installed the ultimate lyric script from kde.apps
<urthmover> BluesKaj: what do you reccomend to remove the existing drivers?
<ratman> now for the gtk problem!
<ratman> Any hint on which gtk style should I use in the system settings to have nice looking gtk apps?
<apparle> ratman: can you send me the link to the lyrics script
<macken> ratman> I use fruit-black-normal. I prefer the darker themes
<ratman> here you have it: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Ultimate+Lyrics?content=108967
<BluesKaj> urthmover, that depends on what options you chose , but sudo aptitude remove nvidia-glx-(drivernumber) should do it
<urthmover> ok BluesKaj I'll try that
<ratman> macken> I don't have that one installed but I'm trying and every theme gives me the same ugly result
<ratman> I guess I might have something misconfigured. Remember that I've installed kde in ubuntu, I tried to install kubuntu but the installer died on me.
<bigbrovar> hey guys, is there a way to fix the broken kde integration with openoffice on kubuntu karmic
<ratman> My openoffice is well integrated.
<bigbrovar> wow is am i the one things dont work for. mine looks like something from win95
<ratman> have you the package openoffice.org-style-oxygen installed?
<bigbrovar> and it was like that ootb
<piquadrat> Hi! Is knetworkmanager in karmic supposed to work? I can configure wireless networks, but I can't click on the network in the context menu to connect to it
<bigbrovar> ok let me check
<ratman> I've got the same problem with the gtk apps :(
<macken> ratman> what graphics card an d driver are you using
<ratman> I have an intel 965, it was a nightmare in jaunty, but in karmic is quite alright.
<ratman> I don't think my gtk problem is related to that. It seems that the gtk apps are using a default legacy theme.
<macken> ratman>are you able to use the extras in kwin. such as cube and visual effects
<ratman> I guess it should be a misconfiguration in the gtk engine.
<ratman> Yeah, kwin is rocking great :)
<ratman> machen> are you in karmic?
<macken> ratman>yes, have had not problems since did clean install . using nvidia graphics
<ratman> I don't know about nvidia, have you check on the forums?
<ratman> If that's a general problem a lot of people should be complaining by now.
<bigbrovar> ratman> yep OO.o oxyen style is installed. ( but gtk apps works fine here OOTB)
<ratman> I'm sorry, but I have to leave the channel now, I'll try to be around soon.
<bigbrovar> ratman> I tot it was a general bug cus i had it immediately i installed kubuntu karmic
<naenil> Bonjour
<Rodensky> 9.10 sucked... feels a windows based ubuntu... :-( moved back to 9.04 :D
<Rodensky> *like a
<Turin> Hello
<Turin> I have a problem with samba shares
<Turin> When i  try to open them with smb:// dolphin just wont run, but when i open shares via network browsing it works fine
<Turin> After trying smb:// i have to use kdm restart to work with dolphin
<Turin> Any suggestions?
<lamik> Witam :)
<stoyan4aluck> hi
<twoh> hi'
<thrz> hello
<twoh> is there someone from ind?
<stoyan4aluck> why
<thrz> I got troubles getting mobile broadband working in knetworkmanager, it seems to be imposible to make the connection dial up
<twoh> nope
<robin0800> twoh: try kppp
<twoh> yes, im online from LAN access
<twoh> what is kppp?
<robin0800> thrz: try kppp
<stoyan4aluck> check  utilities
<stoyan4aluck> you'll see it there
<thrz> is it installed by default? I dont have any other connetion atm
<robin0800> ! kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<stoyan4aluck> yeah
<twoh> is that a channel? kppp
<thrz> anything special to do? or just create a connection
<stoyan4aluck> if you are running Linux you should know it
<robin0800> twoh: its a modem dialer
<lamik> This is english channel?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lamik> Thx :)
<twoh> its global channel i guess
<twoh> adakah yang kaskuser?
<jonathan__> hey guys, i am currently running a old kubuntu but when i go to package kit to update my package list says it needs to be rebuild
<jonathan__> how do i rebuild it
<twoh> whats version?
<bipolar> Can anyone tell me what files I need to edit to disable distrobution upgrades for kpackagekit? I'm rolling out a new image for my office workstations and need make sure nobody clicks that 'upgrade' button.
<jonathan__> jaunty
<jonathan__> want karmic
<jonathan__> ok ok
<jonathan__> wait i  did sudo apt-get update
<jonathan__> and its complaining about line 57
<jonathan__> will i just delete it
<jonathan__> :(
<jonathan__> any ideas?
<rork> jonathan__ what is line 57?
<jonathan__> em well do you know what file its talking about
<jonathan__> cause i cant see lines in kpackage kit
<bipolar> jonathan__: probbaly /etc/apt/sources.list
<jonathan__> the sources file
<jonathan__> nice
<jonathan__> 2 seconds
<twoh> well, i simply using an update manager to upgrade my ubuntu
<jonathan__> fs i cant save
<stoyan4aluck> you can't upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10 not possible
<jonathan__> i need to su to save?
<bipolar> jonathan__: sudo
<jonathan__> i have kdevelop open and the changes made
<jonathan__> do i have to close kdevevlop
<bipolar> jonathan__: too late :P
<jonathan__> open su kate and do it again?
<twoh> yes, first you must upgrade to Intrepix
<bipolar> jonathan__: open up a terminal, run 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<bipolar> jonathan__: make your changes, then Ctrl+X to exit. it will ask you if you want to save.
<jonathan__> wait
<jonathan__> it says unknow id nano
<bipolar> not su.... sudo
<robin0800> jonathan__: try kate
<bipolar> it will ask you for your users password
<jonathan__> ok i got her lit
<robin0800> jonathan__: kdesudo for kate
<jonathan__> apparently my sources file is blank
<jonathan__> :s
<bipolar> jonathan__: 0.o
<jonathan__> would it be as handy to just download the cd
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: so, i've chatted with the intel folks in the intel-gfx channel-- there is no prob with hardware or driver because i can runlevel=3 and startx without an issue
<jonathan__> for the upgrade
<robin0800> jonathan__: youv'e opened the wrong file
<stoyan4aluck> you can upgrade only step by step for ex 7.10 to 8.04, 8.04  to 8.10 etc...
<bipolar> jonathan__: what version are you running now?
<jonathan__> jaunty
<jonathan__> 8.1
<bipolar> jonathan__: yeah. download the CD and install
<whirleystar> BluesKaj: intel gm965, Gateway, karmic, kubuntu, screen comes up scrambled in X and when Ctrl-Alt-F1, the login font has letters like an inch high and they look like old school dot matrix (like we're really zoomed in)
<bipolar> jonathan__: you can't upgrade and skip versions like that anyway
<bipolar> jonathan__: backup all your files :)
<stoyan4aluck> yeah ,download the CD
<rfoney> whats going on?
<rfoney> who's power is satan?
<jonathan__> i already did
<jonathan__> i cant upgrade through kpackage kit
<bipolar> jonathan__: then you're good to go.
<stoyan4aluck> install it then
<jonathan__> it now says under upgrade
<davidjheinrich> does anyone know how to make a DVD-movie from AVI files?
<rfoney> do you take divalopraic acid bipolar?
<rfoney> or lithium carbonate?
<jonathan__> or lysitric acid
<jonathan__> :P
<bipolar> jonathan__: and if you feel confortable enough, put your home directory on a seperate partition so upgrading is easier.
<bipolar> rfoney: none of the above
<jonathan__> eh i was going to try dual boot
<jonathan__> can windows and kubuntu both read the same partition?
<rfoney> windows xp?
<jonathan__> or shall i just upgrade and worry about that later
<bipolar> jonathan__: kubuntu can read windows ntfs, not the other way around.
<jonathan__> stupid windows
<bipolar> jonathan__: unless you need windows to play games, use Virtualbox.
<robin0800> jonathan__: xp reads fat32
<jonathan__> good idea
<jonathan__> ok so when i hit upgrade to karmic 9.10 it fails with exit code 127
<stoyan4aluck> Virtual box can't run all games you install on it
<jonathan__> Distribution upgrade process exited with code 127
<jonathan__> i heard that the performance of games was poor under wine
<jonathan__> or virtual box or whatever
<robin0800> jonathan__: I've heard you have to turn off xserver to upgrade
<jonathan__> ctrl alt backspace x2
<jonathan__> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<jonathan__> ?
<Pici> That is unnessesary.
<Pici> jonathan__: What command are you running to upgrade to 9.10?
<jonathan__> im not
<jonathan__> i just went to kpackage kit and then to updates
<stoyan4aluck> heyLinux is not for gaming
<jonathan__> linux can run doom natively
<stoyan4aluck> Go to aptitude
<Pici> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jonathan__> shh bot
<jonathan__> i almost read that
<Pici> jonathan__: Well, you should read that.
<jonathan__> i should?
<bipolar> stoyan4aluck: tell that to my WoW guild :P
<jonathan__> i want to upgrade to 9.10
<jonathan__> not 9.04
<Pici> jonathan__: You cannot upgrade from 8.10 directly to 9.10.  You need to upgrade to 9.04 first.
<bipolar> jonathan__: do a fresh install. It's much more sane then trying to upgrade twice.
<jonathan__> lol
<jonathan__> ok ok
<jonathan__> i see
<bipolar> jonathan__: and a lot less to download too
<jonathan__> i had no internet for 2 months and you guys release two versions
<stoyan4aluck> you have to have installed 8.10 to upgrade to 9.10
<stoyan4aluck> to be able to
<jonathan__> where do i get my version number
<Pici> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stoyan4aluck> what version do you run??????
<jonathan__> no lsb modules are available
<Pici> jonathan__: And then after that?
<ibm> hello pici i need help
<jonathan__> after that its just back to Jonathan@JonathanPC
<Pici> jonathan__: Are you sure you included the -a at the end of the command?
<jonathan__> lol
<jonathan__> no
<jonathan__> ok so im running 9.04
<jonathan__> so i should be able to upgrade right?
<ibm> i download de alternate iso 9.10 to upgrade my version 8.04 to 9.10 but the command kdesudo /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade no is reconnize, say bad command any help?
<jonathan__> ?
<stoyan4aluck> after that if you have 8.04  you must know that is impossible to upgrade it to 9.10 caus you must upgrade it to 8.10
<jonathan__> but i have 9.04
<jonathan__> allegedly
<stoyan4aluck> you must have 8.10 to go to 9.10
<jonathan__> ok ok
<ibm> is not imposible, in the official page it is posible
<Pici> stoyan4aluck: You should include the person that you're speaking to at the beginning of your message, that way ibm knows your talking to him and not jonathan__
<Pici> jonathan__: Please follow the directions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<bipolar> can anyone tell me where kpackagekit stores it configuration? Specificly whether it checks for updates or not.
<jonathan__> this is annoying
<jonathan__> i dont have the #
<jonathan__> notifier
<manshoon> ever since I moved to karmic, I have constant problems with flash.  In koqueror It does not work at all, all flash pages are blank or half loaded, and firefox works, but often the flash applet freezes and I have to relaod or restart firefox
<peabody> hmm, so I did a fresh install of 9.10 and where 9.04 saw my wireless adapter, 9.10 no longer sees it
<peabody> hmm, so I did a fresh install of 9.10 and where 9.04 saw my wireless adapter, 9.10 no longer sees it
<jonathan__> right ima do a fresh install
<jonathan__> i wanna reformt with ext4
<Smurphy> peabody: Install the backported modules, and it will work. Had the same issue.
<bipolar> jonathan__: to use ext4 you might as well reinstall. 'upgrading' an ext3 partition doesn't use all the features of ext4
<jonathan__> ok thanks lads
<bbeck> Before upgrading to Karmic, Kontact had an application that was setup like a wiki, you could add chapters, pages.  Does anyone know the name of the app so I could install it again?
<jonathan__> im downloading the iso
<jonathan__> chat later
<jonathan__> thanks again
<bbeck> I believe I needed to explicitly download it last time too.
<whirleystar> BasKet ?
<whirleystar> bbeck: is this what you're looking for (http://basket.kde.org/) ?
<bipolar> bbeck: yeah. basket. I don't think it's available for kde4 though.... which sucks.
<bbeck> I found it, it was Kjots.
<bipolar> bbeck: oh... hehe. Guess I should look that one up.
<bbeck> I don't know why Kjots is not installed by default, it really is awesome.
<bbeck> Now, timetracker on the other hand... I have yet to figure out how to use that app.
<quizool> Hi :)
<Smurphy> iH :)
<kubian> why is kopete/kget/krfb still 4.3.2?  did they forget to build or has problems?
<bbeck> kubian: That's a good question, were there any improvements to kopete for 4.3.3?
<stoyan4aluck> <quizool> hi
<kubian> bbeck: don't know but there kde released one.
<widow> Has KDE 4.3.3 been back ported to Jaunty?
<kubian> don't you think it shud be upped as well for consistency?
<kubian> widow: use the kubuntu-ppa/backports
<skunch> Someone with wit needed
<skunch> please.
<tsimpson> 4.3.3 is only available for karmic
<widow> I just wanted to verify that it had been back ported before updating the source.list to use backports.
<skunch> any takers?
<kubian> haven't done yet but if jaunty has 4.3.2 then can't see any reason why 4.3.3 will work
<widow> This is why I like using Gentoo...full control of what versions I have...but I'm helping a friend with his Ubuntu/Kubuntu...so I get to do things the Ubuntu way...
<widow> :D
<widow> So 4.3.2 has been backported - just not 4.3.3 yet...
<kubian> 4.3.2 has been loong time ago
<skunch> anyone good with disk mounting problems please
<skunch> I'm a video artist who's in a lot of shit
<widow> skunch: what's the problem?
<skunch> ...because I decided to backup :@
<skunch> lol
<skunch> yesterday I was burning a ubuntu image off my external USB harddrive
<skunch> from my brother's laptop
<skunch> I finished, and unplugged it in a rush because I had a Grub 22 Error that I was worried about awaiting on my (this) computer
<skunch> I didn't eject it from the windows XP task bar on his laptop
<skunch> I plugged it in after I formatted vista and reinstall ubuntu
<widow> Now it's saying that it can't mount because the volume is locked - or something like that?
<skunch> and it doesn't show up as availible in neither OS'
<skunch> yes
<skunch> in ubuntu it worked once or twice
<skunch> but doesn't work anymore
<skunch> but knows the drive's name and if I turn off/un plug it
<skunch> will not show it
<skunch> but I can't mount it
<skunch> and in windows if I want to look at it in the disk management, it shows up but doesn't let me assign a volume letter
<skunch> I really, REALLY can't afford to format it
<widow> So the drive is also in NTFS format?
<skunch> there's 3 years worth of music and a years worth of video editing
<skunch> yes
<skunch> and on top of all of that I'm supposed to make for tuesday based on some files I had on there and I'm panicing so hard ahaha
<janvi> try testdisk
<bbeck> skunch: have you tried something like: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<widow> skunch: Do you know how to mount in Command Line?
<skunch> no
<skunch> I could do it but I don't know exactly what I'm typing in
<widow> You're going to have too - youyou will need to use the Force Mount command.
<widow> That will manually reset the attributes for the volumes - setting them back to Clean Shutdown...
<ratasong> hi,is it possibly to install ubuntu-restricted-extras rather than kubuntu-restricted-extras? i dont want to install all those oxygen icons btw
<peabody> Smurphy: Where do I do that?
<widow> After that the next time you try to mount normally it should work just fine.
<widow> skunch: I'll see if I can't dig up a guide for you.
<tsimpson> ratasong: you can install both
<buckethead> ratasong: Why install the extras at all?
<davidjheinrich> hi all...does anyone here know if any drum scanners are supported under linux?
<skunch> thank you widow
<skunch> it won't format my drive though right?
<ratasong> buckethead: emm bcause i want to enable all codecs n plugins n stuff?
<widow> No
<widow> The only way to format a drive is if you issue a format drive command.
<skunch> ok
<skunch> ubuntu was suggesting the force mount
<rodensky> Is FireCrotch in the house?
<skunch> but I didn't understand how that worked
<skunch> I tried typing in what it said but nothing worked out
<widow> skunch: Here you go... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Troubleshooting
<widow> You need to know what the device is too...
<skunch> what do you mean
<widow> If you scroll just above the Trouble Shooting Section I linked you too - you will see the "Other Useful Commands"
<peabody> Smurphy: How do I install the backported modules???
<widow> There are commands there to help you determine the what the device link is fo ryour USB Driv...
<widow> You know like /dev/sdb1, etc...
<avihay> widow: mount
<widow> That works too...
<skunch> ok
<skunch> so found which one it is in the ls command
<avihay> you can grep it if you like
<rodensky> I have / on sda6 and within it I have /home, how do I change /home mount point to sda8 where I still have my old /home?
<widow> At least to disply what is mounted and where it's mounted...
<widow> But it's not going to display a drive that isn't mounted.
<widow> ...at least not to my knowledge anyway.
<Smurphy> peabody: Just search for the backport modules in synaptic or similar.
<skunch> ok so widow I was able to find it in the list and it's Bus number and Device number
<skunch> now I'm unsure, do I just do the sudo force mount now?
<billet75> I am using zoneminder and the /dev/video* permission are just for root and I have to change them every time I reboot chmod 666 they are owned by root:video any ideas
<JuJuBee> Howdy...  My var/log/messages file is HUGE 71K lines since this morning.... many like this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/311749/
<widow> If you know what the device is - then yes Force Mount.
<skunch> ok
<skunch> I'm just unsure though
<skunch> what I do I have to input
<skunch> from that commandline
<billet75> force mount? I thought of writing a ksh script and placing it in init.d to change the permissions as it comes up. The other issue my video card will not maintain my settings after a reboot as well. Even when I use sudo to set them
<skunch> like where do I put my device in the command " mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ -o force "
<skunch> because from the list usb command I have this as my device that I want to force mount
<skunch> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0c0b:b159 Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)
<peabody> ahh nice, and there it is in jockey.. broadcom sta wireless driver
<peabody> thanks Smurphy
<Smurphy> peabody: np
<widow> skunch: You can mount it to any location you want.
<skunch> ugh
<skunch> I'm confused lol
<skunch> ok
<widow> Just note that the folder you mount it too needs to already exist and don't vorget to sudo in front of the entire mount command.
<skunch> well
<skunch> where are things usually mounted to?
<skunch> computer:/// ?
<widow> Things are usually mounted to a folder in the media or mnt folders.
<widow> Depends on the distro really...
<skunch> ah ok
<skunch> ok lets just parse this command code
<skunch> I'm a Linux terminal rookie and I haven't been using Terminal for six months
<widow> Okay...
<skunch> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g
<skunch> is what I need to have in there
<skunch> then after that it's
<skunch>  /dev/sda1
<widow> Then after that it's the device then the mount point.
<widow> But I really don't think the USB Drive is going to be sda1...
<skunch> which means device /mountpoint?
<skunch> ok
<skunch> then what do I write in that place
<widow> That is usally an internal Sata Drive
<skunch> ok
<widow> I don't know what the device is...
<widow> That is what you need to find out.
<widow> Is it plugged in right now?
<skunch> I did Lsusb
<skunch> and the device strand is
<skunch> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0c0b:b159 Dura Micro, Inc. (Acomdata)
<widow> Okay - so it's in...
<widow> Do this command...
<widow> sudo fdisk -l
<widow> That is just listing the drives and their partitions - don't worry...
<urthmover> bummer I can't get kubuntu to get past the graphical login....I'm tried numerous ways to install the proper nvidia drivers to no availe
<skunch> ok
<skunch> so I have one that the system is marked as
<skunch> HPFS/NTFS
<skunch> I'm assuming thats my drive
<urthmover> does anyone have any recomendations on getting kubuntu 9.10_64 running on a Dell e6400 laptop with a nvidia NVS160 video chipset?
<widow> urthmover: remove any apt-get/aptitude nvidia driver packages.
<widow> Reboot the computer - and install the drivers straight from Nvidia...
<urthmover> widow: then after I've removed them   do what?
<widow> Use their run script and ensure the right driver is specified in the xorg.conf
<widow> skunch: I think you are right.
<skunch> so that means
<urthmover> widow: ok I'm removing all nvidia right now
<skunch> that i want to force
<skunch> sda3
<billet75> nvidia has drivers at there site, I download them they work great
<skunch> so my force command should look like
<widow> uragano: Those would be my suggestions...but I'm not really an Ubuntu user - just over helping a friend right now.
<skunch> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 ?????? -o force
<urthmover> widow: then you are saying run  sudo sh NVIDIA_185_blah_.run  right?
<skunch> the question mark meaning the destination right?
<widow> Yes
<skunch> ok
<urthmover> widow: ok
<widow> skunch: correct
<widow> skunch: Is this computer a dual boot?
<urthmover> widow: how do I properly stop kdm? sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop   ?
<skunch> what do you mean?
<widow> That is one way.
<skunch> do I have another operating system on it?
<widow> Do you not want it to autostart?
<urthmover> widow: that way does not work..I get an error
<urthmover> widow: yes I want it to autostart.....I just need to stop kdm while I install the drivers from nvidia
<widow> Again, do you not want KDM to start - or are you jsut trying to get to command shell right now?
<urthmover> widow: I'm in the shell right now
<skunch> widow: what do you mean a dual boot?
<widow> I think you can kill the X Session by likd Crtl+Shft+Backspace...
<widow> ...or something like that.
<urthmover> widow: I just need to stop any kdm processes  for the nvidia driver installation to work
<urthmover> widow: ok
<widow> The other thing you can do is go into /etc/rc2.d and rename the SXXkdm to KXXkdm and reboot
<widow> It will reboot without loading KDM.
<urthmover> widow: ok
<widow> skunch: Yes, do you have another operating system on the computer too..
<uicraor_> во пля все на инглише...
<skunch> yes Windows Vista
<skunch> after I've done this widow, do you think it'll work for Vista as well?
<widow> skunch: Just a second...
<skunch> ok
<uicraor_> спровпнровновеновено
<uicraor_> Ыыы
<uicraor_> ептеть...
<FloodBotK1> uicraor_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uicraor_> бот сука
<yofel> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<uicraor_> o plya nikuya sebe... =)
<widow> skunch: Private please...
<uicraor_> a nah mne ubunta esli u menya kubunta??? =)
<urthmover> widow: here is some info about what is going on kinda  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266607
<uicraor_> suki
<uicraor_> blya
<uicraor_> pidory
<uicraor_> blya
<uicraor_> ! ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<uicraor_> блин че никого русского нет???
<froglet> I am running kde in jaunty and I do not recall how to get the most recently or most often apps to show in the top of the menu in classic launcher
<froglet> I think one has to go to kickoff mode to set it and I tried that
<Tm_T> !away > thrz|away
<ubottu> thrz|away, please see my private message
<genii-around> froglet: Rightclick on KButton..Application Launcher Menu Settings...View...check of box next to "Recently Used Applications"
<froglet> genii-around, I think I tried that but will have another look.  perhaps my system is missing some packages
<froglet> ty
<froglet> genii-around: yes that is almost what I want
<froglet> problem is the rest of the menu disappears but I think maybe I can find a workaround.  thanks
<froglet> are there repositories for kde 4.3 in jaunty?
<genii-around> froglet: Yes, 1 minute
<froglet> ty
<genii-around> froglet: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<froglet> I will google for it if you do not have the info in a convenient place
<froglet> ty
<drostie> Hi. generic question about upgrading from 9.10: If I DL an alternate CD, will it still need to connect to the internet to download lots of packages? And is there an estimate for that?
<drostie> (The wiki-ish page on help.ubuntu.com suggests something like 700 MB downloaded, but I wanted to make sure.)
<froglet> drostie: I think the download takes a few minutes but yes it does need to get packages
<drostie> er, upgrading *to* 9.10 *from* 9.04.
<widow> How do I get the public key for deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main?
<froglet> drostie: are you sure you WANT to upgrade, though?
<froglet> it might break your system
<froglet> I have upgraded two systems, one consistently broke
<froglet> the other succeeded
<froglet> the one that broke uses nvidia
<froglet> and I think the breakage is related to that
<genii-around> widow: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <PUT KEY HERE THAT APT-GET COMPLAINS OF>
<froglet> drostie: if you do it, make sure you backup all important files  :)
<froglet> you might need the backup
<drostie> froglet: I know. The upgrade path to 9.04 was similarly treacherous. I'm trying to figure out whether I should just download a CD for whatever it's worth.
<froglet> It's worth a shot if you have more than one computer
<drostie> :/ wait, what sort of upgrade trashes your /home partition? o_O
<froglet> drostie: are you using an encrypted /home ?
<drostie> With LUKS, yes.
<froglet> hmmm mine got messed up but I use ecryptfs
<froglet> on my netbook the upgrade worked like a charm
<froglet> one piece of advice though, it is better to upgrade than to do a clean install, even though it will take two hrs to get all the packages
<froglet> the one I installed cleanly is the one that crashed
<froglet> and do not use the graphical installer
<froglet> use apt-get or aptitude
<drostie> :-/ you just said it took you a couple minutes, now you're saying that it took you two hours. It will take me 20-40 hours if I try to download this. That's why I asked. I really just need to know about the file sizes involved.
<froglet> yes if you use an install CD it will take a few minutes to download the packages
<froglet> but it will be more risky
<froglet> in my experience with karmic
<drostie> It's also less risky. :-/ If my system is borked, I'll want a live CD to try to debork it.
<froglet> yes that is true.  I was unable to debork mine and went back to jaunty
<froglet> drostie: you have a slow connection?
<drostie> The other *huge* advantage of a CD is that I can use modern software that, y'know, throttles bandwidth. So that I can still browse and pause downloads and stuff.
<drostie> Both aptitude and update-notifier are apparently stone-age in that regard. :/
<froglet> update-manager is the app that crashed my initial upgrade and left me unbootable
<drostie> Yes. I have two connections. One is very fast but requires me to bike for two hours; the other is a cable connection, but is only a bit faster than a 56 kbps modem.
<froglet> the error said something about sudo having crashed
<froglet> and I was unable to rescue the system with the CD
<drostie> Meh, I dunno. I don't immediately generalize from your experience to mine. If there were a bug that blocked install on most Kubuntu installs, it would have blocked release too.
<drostie> I know about the risks and there's already a huge cost to me, so I'm evaluating back and forth.
<froglet> I was able to install jaunty and then do an upgrade but I ended up with consoles only
<froglet> k
<drostie> Teletypes are *very* useful. ^_^
<froglet> one guy in #ubuntu told me he has reported several major bugs and not to expect fixes anytime soon
<froglet> btw I usually begin with an ubuntu install and if that succeeds, I add kubuntu
<froglet> usually works better that way than a straight kubuntu install
<PAgore> hey guyz, does someone knows why the drag and drop shortkut dont work in my kubuntu, 3hours ago i installed Kubuntu and im in a clean user environment, so i think i just have to enable something :)
<PAgore> i mean,  if i want to make a link by and application then i hold "Alt" and drop this applications to the desktop like in windows :)
<Bou> PAgore: just drop it no? i don't think "Alt" is necessary
<PAgore> Bou: I mean i all times have to confirm it by an appearing table
<PAgore> sec i give an 2nd example
<PAgore> if i drag 1 file in dolphin from one direction to an other then i press Ctrl i hold it and drop it to an other direction
<PAgore> then in MS Windows it was recognised as a copy command
<PAgore> but this dont happen in kubuntu atm :)
<PAgore> but i can see a smal "+" or the link icon when i press this hotkeys :)
<BruceLeeds> hi, I try to install a otf-font, but I doesn't work. Do I have to do something else than to copy the *.otf to ~/.fonts/type1 ?
<PAgore> do you use the new Kubuntu ? :)
<BruceLeeds> PAgore: no I use still 8.4
<BruceLeeds> hardy
<PAgore> hmm i dont know if you can find this in Hardy, but check this out, just go to your "System Settings" application
<PAgore> if this exists, there you can find a Font Installer :)
<Bou> PAgore: sorry i thought you were talking of something else
<BruceLeeds> PAgore: found it
<PAgore> Bou: no i just answered Bruce :)
<PAgore> Bou: I still cant solve it, im googelin atm :)
<BruceLeeds> PAgore: well, I want the otf to appear in OO.o but it doesn't appear - I noticed in the net, I need to do something else - but what...?
<urthmover> this kubuntu nvidia issue is very frusterating
<PAgore> BruceLeeds: hm, i have a good idea what you can do :)
<PAgore> i think the problem is your application "Font Installer" it is just old and therefore you cant install OO fonts :)
<PAgore> in my Font Installer i can add this Fonts because im using the newest
<BruceLeeds> PAgore: I acctually think the font is installed - only OO doesn't support it.
<vitamin-carrot> OMG
<vitamin-carrot> Im still wearing pants
<PAgore> BruceLeeds: try this command "sudo fc-cache -fv"
<PAgore> it refreshes your cache :)
<vitamin-carrot> hi everyone
<PAgore> hi :P
<PAgore> BruceLeeds: btw restart OO then
<BruceLeeds> PAgore: didn't help
<PAgore> ouh :(, hmm,  duno cant help you then, have you tried yout fonts with Kate?
<PAgore> to find out if the problem is with OO
<BruceLeeds> PAgore: what do you mean? how could I try fonts out with kate?
<PAgore> you know Kate the text applications :)
<PAgore> open this and then write with your new Fonts
<BruceLeeds> of course - but kate is an editor
<PAgore> yes but then you can find out where the problem is, if its in kubuntu or OO :P
<BruceLeeds> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Font-FAQ#Does_OpenOffice.org_2_support_OpenType_fonts_named_with_.22.OTF.22_.28having_CFF_outlines.3F.29
<BruceLeeds> I think it's OO
<frenchy> how do you disable Auto eth0
<frenchy> how do you disable Auto eth0
<BruceLeeds> I managed
<BruceLeeds> http://www.stuermer.ch/blog/convert-otf-to-ttf-font-on-ubuntu.html
<tkesler> Is anyone having problems w/ wireless after 9.10
<joshua__> fortunately not
<|moe|_> tkesler: only on wpa2/enterprise
<tkesler> I have an atheros wireless card and it connects and then soon after disconnects
<tkesler> it's on an open network
<|moe|_> tkesler: it's a broadcom on my side and never open
<tkesler> it says on dmesg 'no ipv6 routers available' and it then disconnects
<genii> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<genii> Second link
<tkesler> hmm...i can try that...
<tkesler> it seems to keep trying to query the router and disconnects after that
<tkesler> thanks for the help...l8r!
<froglet> I upgraded to kde 3.3 in jaunty and now KDE gives me akonadi errors when starting then the screen goes black with just a cursor on it
<froglet> ubuntu desktop still works though
<froglet> Gnome
<froglet> kde 4.3 I meant
<froglet> I thought perhaps entering plasma.kderc at alt-f2 would fix it but alt+f2 does not do anything
<elitrou> hello, can anyone help me to customize the jaunty login screen?
<vitamin-carrot> brb need fuel for the mower
<vitamin-carrot> lolz
<avihay> what do I do to get multiple monitors working without clone?
<avihay> do I just put a virtual line in xorg.conf or is the new xorg already takeing care of this?
<MBSTO> joesu...
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel any clue ? only widgets i can add
<gudiel> holaaa
<widow_> Only Widgets...
<slow-motion> hi
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel any clue ? only widgets i can add
<ubuntistas> I wanna add  icons in my panel any clue ? only widgets i can add
<urthmover> ugg what is going on with kubuntu and graphics issues in koala'
<yofel> urthmover: none here, what's yours?
<urthmover> nvidia .... I can't get past the graphical login on a fresh install of 9.10_amd64
<urthmover> yofel: I've been monkeying with this all day
<yofel> urthmover: what card do you have?
<urthmover> yofel: I have tried removing everything nvidia....and installing nvidia from apt   antoher fresh install  trying nvidia drivers from the download straight from nvidia
<yofel> (my Quadro NVS 140M and GeForce 7300 GT work fine)
<urthmover> Quadro NVS160 on a dell e6400 laptop
<urthmover> hmm  yofel 64bit?
<yofel> yes
<urthmover> yofel: once you installed from a live cd.....you were able to reboot and login from the graphical login and get to a working desktop?
<billet75> how would I sent up the ability to send email from my kubuntu to my gmail account. I don't not want email sent to me
<yofel> urthmover: uhh... can't say, one system was installed with alpha2 and one was upgraded from jaunty
<yofel> urthmover: anything useful in Xorg.0.log?
<urthmover> how do I check to see what graphics driver a fresh install is attempting to use?  How can I see a log of any errors ..specifically after attempting a login using the graphical login fails?
<yofel> well, X will try to use NV by default if you don't tell it to use something else
<urthmover> yofel: I'll take a look at Xorg.0.log  to see what errors  I can find
<yofel> so you need an xorg.conf with 'Driver "nvidia"' to use the binary driver
<yofel> nvidia-xconfig should create a working one
<urthmover> ok I'll make sure I run that yofel
<urthmover> thanks for your help
<helmut_> hi
<luca> hi everybody
<korvin> привет
<luca> hi, im looking for help with netbook remix
<yofel> luca: well, just ask here, we'll help if we know how, or ask in #kubuntu-netbook
<SeraphX> I'm sure this has been asked a hundred times, but is there any easy way for me to automount an external hard drive like it would be in GNOME?
<dylan_> hi. i'm using kubuntu netbook remix and i've changed my containment to a "desktop" style but now i've lost the ability to change the containment settings. does anyone know how to get the configuration menu back? Right clicking everwhere seems to give nothing ...
<da> #ubuntu
<da> join#ubuntu
<yofel> da: /join #ubuntu
<da> okay thanks
<dylan_> ?
<yofel> dylan_: tried asking in #kubuntu-netbook?
<dylan_> nope. thanks. first time using irc.
<Smex> hi
<lninjo> hey how can i get a list of channels again trying to find where programmers escpecially in c++ hangout:
<lninjo> me fellow linux advocates
<lninjo> i get in trouble all the time at work suggesting open source alternatives at work
<lninjo> just want me to selll microshit:
<lninjo> anybody know why microsofts virus scanner doesnt work on 7
<lninjo> funny huh
<lninjo> hey hey where yall at
<ref_0> Hello. I have a problem with kubuntu 9.10 (upgraded from 9.04) and I want to report it as a bug in launchpad but I don't know how do that, I do not know which files and info attach.
<ref_0> The problem is that when I copy files (up to 50MB and tested from konsole or dolphin), the system becomes slow and unusable until the task is complete.
<ref_0> kswapd0 and pdflush process appear as "disk sleeping" in system monitor while file is copying.
<reagleBRKLN> with kubuntu karmic, when i wake up from suspend, I'm not prompted for password, this option is set in etc and KDE admin powersave settings, any thoughts? also, is there a DCOP command that will do it? (then I could put it in a script)
<reagleBRKLN> I have no kdesktop_lock which I see refs to
<homoboy> hey
<homoboy> i am having a problem with thoggen, a dvd ripper. it says failed to retriece dvd title details. When i go to instlall libdvdcss2, it says that there is no installation candidate and is not available but is referred to by another package.
<homoboy> *retreive
<LeeJunFan> !medibuntu | homoboy
<ubottu> homoboy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<homoboy> thnks
<LeeJunFan> homoboy: np, you'll find libdvdcss there
<neceve> hi guys
<neceve> I'm beginning to be a little disappointed about 9.10 :(
<neceve> hal do no more detect "ac adapter"
<neceve> now, I can't see the external hard drive
<neceve> (on that display which shows if I have a new device)
<neceve> please, someone knows what is happening?
<froglet> neceve, did you recently upgrade to karmic?
<neceve> yes :(
<froglet> :(
<neceve> from 9.04
<froglet> that might be the problem
<froglet> I had to go back to Jaunty
<neceve> I believe I'll do the same...
<macken> hello everyone, anything going on or has my comp died.
<RussellAlan> macken: ?
<RussellAlan> Not botting?
<macken> RussellAlan> just an atempt at a funny. The ubuntu channel is flying by so fast you can't keep up.
<RussellAlan> ahh i see, well my comp isnt booting
<RussellAlan> thought it was a global occurence
<macken> Grub problem or what
<RussellAlan> after boot from grub its stuck at "Boot from (hd0,0) ext3 e9aa1a87-50a0-4b54-8851-c398419t0558
<macken> karmic and grub2
<powerkubu> hi
<CTDaemon> try reinstalling karmic...
<RussellAlan> is there a karmic cd release?
<RussellAlan> cause i installed from 9.04
<macken> yes u can dl the cd live release
<macken> I do not recomend doing an upgrade. mine flopped
#kubuntu 2009-11-07
<CTDaemon> i went from 9.04 to BT4 then back to karmic
<cinex> how come my kernel is 2.6.28-11 and that kernel isn't on the kernel.org website?
<cinex> nvm
<cinex> nope, its not there
<cinex> and the source isn't in the repos
<tsimpson> 2.6.28 is on kernel.org
<tsimpson> 2.6.28-11 was in Jaunty
<tsimpson> !info linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic jaunty
<ubottu> linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.28 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28-11.42 (jaunty), package size 24012 kB, installed size 93424 kB
<cinex> ive upgraded to karmic koala
<tsimpson> then make sure you have linux-generic installed to get the latest kernels
<cinex> it is installed
<cinex> i need the source
<tsimpson> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<tsimpson> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<tsimpson> see those links
<cinex> linux-source`uname -r`
<cinex> rigth?
<tsimpson> why do you need the source anyway?
<cinex> to compile alsa
<tsimpson> you need the headers, not the source
<cinex> hmmm
<tsimpson> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cinex> k
<tsimpson> you only need the source to compile a kernel
<cinex> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<tsimpson> that's because it's a jaunty package, you should boot into the latest kernel
<tsimpson> 2.6.31-14
<cinex> ill check my grub file
<tsimpson> "ls /boot/vmlinuz-*" should show /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic, and grub should pick that up
<kiuy>  
<kiuy> g
<kiuy> g
<FloodBotK1> kiuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<booger_> i just partitioned second drive and i cant put anything in it says dont have permission
<Daverag> Help! My mouse and keyboard stopped working on my Kubuntu desktop!  I can still connect with ssh, Can someone walk me through troubleshooting?
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i would like to know how I would be able to make windows appear on the center of the screen when I open them.Thanks
<Daverag> if you have Compiz, the window rules can do that
<Daverag> in ccsm
<KiRiLoS> Daverag, i got kwin
<purct> hi, I have upgraded from kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10, before upgrade had gnome as second desktop.  its gone now and i can't download from repo because of unmet dependancies...looks like its meta info is wrong...anyone know away around it...another repo (perhaps)
<purct> message reads: gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: fast-user-switch-applet (>= 2.22.0) but it is not installable
<purct>                              Recommends: fam but it is not going to be installed
<purct> gnome: Depends: gnome-desktop-environment (= 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu8) but it is not going to be installed
<purct>          Depends: gnome-vfs-obexftp but it is not installable
<purct> E: Broken packages
<KiRiLoS> !pastebin | purct
<ubottu> purct: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<hyb> hi,how to change the fonts in my kubuntu-9.10,chinase-style
<purct> sorry ...
<Guest76768> hello guys, who are you?     and where do you are?     in which country???
<Guest76768> India?
<vitamin-carrot>  OMG IM STILL WEARING PANTS!
<vitamin-carrot> and i mowed the lawnes
<froglet> how do I get the small transparent desktop to come back after I click the "X" and it disappears from the desktop?
<i_is_broke> oh i dont think i even ever tried to get them back on the desktop...
<Moscow_dance> aaa
<Moscow_dance> you ignore me
<froglet> i_is_broke: yes in the past I got rid of it
<i_is_broke> me too...lol
<Moscow_sindysho> me too
<i_is_broke> Moscow_sindysho, you need something?
<Dragnslcr> froglet- you mean the Folder View that's on the desktop by default?
<Moscow_sindysho> I neet talk with something
<froglet> Dragnslcr, yes that's the one
<Moscow_sindysho> I want not sleep
<Dragnslcr> You can just add another Folder View widget
<froglet> Dragnslcr, ty
<Daverag> Help! My mouse and keyboard stopped working on my Kubuntu desktop!  I can still connect with ssh, Can someone walk me through troubleshooting?
<Daverag> Kirilos: I only did it with Compiz sorry
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i would like to know how I would be able to make windows appear on the center of the screen when I open them.I use Kwin as my Window Manager.Thanks
<froglet> Dragnslcr: that is not exactly what I meant but I like it even better than what I was trying to do
<Dragnslcr> froglet- heh, that works
<Dragnslcr> You can try some of the other widgets, too. The default one might be a Quickview
<froglet> I tried that too
<froglet> I mean the one that was on the desktop when I started KDE for the first time
<froglet> but this is better
<Moscow_sindysho> listen to my history....    I had done my project in University...(week ago) it was Checkers game.   And it work on my Kubuntu fine!   But when I go to the University and run them!    it compiled fine and did not show any warnings.    I was starting program one    program two   and starting network game between two players..............     and the game foult in 10 step!     in other starting it fault in 4 step!        and no warnings in
<Moscow_sindysho> compilation process!                        May be librares in University is old?    I use GTK+ 2.0
<booger> i dont have permission to put files in second hard drive what am i doing wrong
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i would like to know how I would be able to make windows appear on the center of the screen when I open them.I use Kwin as my Window Manager.Thanks
<Dragnslcr> Moscow_sindysho- you'd be better off asking in a programming channel
<booger> how do i unlock permissions???
<Moscow_sindysho> but where is some channel )))   in IRC
<Moscow_sindysho> or you offer me ask it in any programming forum
<KiRiLoS> i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/312015/ how should i know which gpg key to import?Thanks
<ep> I got a "Notification and Jobs" icon in the system tray, presently grayed out.  Where's a text log of the notifications?    When the desktop load's  I sometimes get a notification popup that fades away to quickly to read.  Problem with the audio system.
<Moscow_sindysho> OK  guys                 One student  offer me one way to solve my PROBLEM!!!!    He saw me:     MAN!  you can starting your computer at home and go to University!!!   and start your game-chackers through  SSH !              what I showud to do to use SSH?              I have real IP                        If I will start my Kubuntu and go in University  I can comin through SSH???           Should I prerare shomething???
<SECURlTY> get a cup of coffe Moscow_sindysho
<Moscow_sindysho> ??
<SECURlTY> nvm
<Moscow_sindysho> I had sleep 10 hours   and I can do it more
<SECURlTY> where are you ?
<Moscow_sindysho> after 4 hours I go to University   and my computer will run!!!   and I try to comein through ssh
<Moscow_sindysho> )))  at home
<SECURlTY> tomorrow is saturday man no school
<Moscow_sindysho> no no      My shedule is    from tustday  to saturnday
<Kage_Jittai> SECURlTY: thank god your here
<Kage_Jittai> SECURlTY: I want Moscow_sindysho arrested and remove from the building
<Moscow_sindysho> ?
<Moscow_sindysho> why?   what a hall
<SECURlTY> try to ask him politly he may do that
<SECURlTY> lol
<Kage_Jittai> lol
<Moscow_sindysho> ssh  ssh    we love ssh
<Moscow_sindysho> where are you ???     SECURITY man
<Kage_Jittai> SECURlTY:  thank god you are here, I feel so secure now
<SECURlTY> may i ask a dump question ?
<Kage_Jittai> dump question?
<Moscow_sindysho> now is 4:44 am
<SECURlTY> im in florence italy
<Moscow_sindysho> )))
<Moscow_sindysho> OMG ))
<Moscow_sindysho> you are happy man
<SECURlTY> Kage_Jittai: whats your asl
<SECURlTY> w
<SECURlTY> was a good night
<Kage_Jittai> 21/M/USA
<SECURlTY> i had  nice conversation with an usa girl
<Moscow_sindysho> if you want to play in my checkers you can do it
<SECURlTY> waiting in a row to get at the  bath
<SECURlTY> lol
<Moscow_sindysho> i had  nice conversation with my hand
<SECURlTY> lol
<Moscow_sindysho> I am programmer because
<Dragnslcr> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<SECURlTY> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<i_is_broke> Dragnslcr, agreed
<SECURlTY> with what
<SECURlTY> huh
<Moscow_sindysho> <Dragnslcr> is bad
<i_is_broke> please keep the convo to topic..
<Kage_Jittai> Dragnslcr: I need emotional support to be able to use kubuntu, so its all related
<Moscow_sindysho> In Moscow is showing
<Moscow_sindysho> snowing   ))
<Moscow_sindysho> ok
<SECURlTY> i need to find out how to make work moonlight so i can see  a live streaming tv
<Gargoyle76> Greetings
<Gargoyle76> need help w/ ath5k wireless
<i_is_broke> Gargoyle76, salute
<Moscow_sindysho> salute
<SECURlTY> tt bene ?
<Gargoyle76> disconnecting very quickly after connecting first time..then can't reconnect until reboot
<SECURlTY> try the driver
<i_is_broke> Gargoyle76, might help if we knew a little more, like what kernel, jaunty, karmic?
<Gargoyle76> oh...sorry
 * dharman_away is away: Gone away for now
<Gargoyle76> Karmic, driver=ath5k, Atheros built in card, 2.6.31-14 kernel i think
<Gargoyle76> worked fine in jaunty
<Gargoyle76> upped to karmic and kaput
<i_is_broke> Gargoyle76, if you type in term uname -a it will tell you some of it..and what does dmesg say?
<Gargoyle76> ^_^
<Gargoyle76> kernel's correct
<Gargoyle76> hold one on dmesg...do you want the fail part?
<i_is_broke> ok what does dmesg | tail say?
<i_is_broke> yeah...its probably the same thing that everyone else is having issues with...
<K350> what's the thing to config KDE look , kcenter, kcontrol, kconfig..what?
<i_is_broke> um kwin?
<Gargoyle76> [  576.349939] ath0: deauthenticating from 00:14:bf:00:d1:ea by local choice (reason=3)
<Gargoyle76> [  576.350194] ath0: direct probe to AP 00:14:bf:00:d1:ea (try 1)
<Gargoyle76> [  576.354304] ath0: deauthenticating from 00:14:bf:00:d1:ea by local choice (reason=3)
<Gargoyle76> [  576.355048] ath0: direct probe responded
<Gargoyle76> [  576.355053] ath0: authenticate with AP 00:14:bf:00:d1:ea (try 1)
<FloodBotK1> Gargoyle76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gargoyle76> [  576.368260] ath0: authenticated
<i_is_broke> lol should of used pastebin.com
<Moscow_sindysho> good buy
<i_is_broke> sorry should of told you that.
<Gargoyle76> s'okay
<Moscow_sindysho> I go to sleep again
<Gargoyle76> it's like it shuts down the wireless card/driver...
<Gargoyle76> b/c after it fails it can't even see the other networks I can usually see
<Gargoyle76> i_is_broke> still there?
<i_is_broke> Gargoyle76, yeah im looking at the issues everyone else is having with it on the forums to see if there is a fix for it yet.
<Gargoyle76> i_is_broke> oh!...sry...thanks for that
<i_is_broke> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8245497 take a look at this.
<Gargoyle76> k...brb
<Moscow_sindysho> $ ssh localhost
<Moscow_sindysho> ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Moscow_sindysho> $ ssh 90.155.218.137
<Moscow_sindysho> ssh: connect to host 90.155.218.137 port 22: Connection refused
<Moscow_sindysho> ???
<Moscow_sindysho> mans     write query to connect through ssh!
<Moscow_sindysho> I want to connect with ssh to my PC
<i_is_broke> Moscow_sindysho, try ebox for help..
<Moscow_sindysho> should I starting SSHlistener on my PC?
<Moscow_sindysho> ebox                 ebox-mail            ebox-samba
<Moscow_sindysho> ebox-ca              ebox-network         ebox-services
<Moscow_sindysho> ebox-dhcp            ebox-ntp             ebox-squid
<Moscow_sindysho> ebox-dns             ebox-objects         ebox-usersandgroups
<Moscow_sindysho> ebox-firewall        ebox-openvpn
<Moscow_sindysho> ebox-jabber          ebox-printers
<FloodBotK1> Moscow_sindysho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Acemiyim> 	
<Acemiyim> Windows over the network to the machine \ \ Computer Name as you enter. So how do I open it in ubuntu.
<Acemiyim> I'm little speak engilish :( sorry
<pete_^> Acemiyim: try smb://hostname/
<Acemiyim> thanks pete_^
<syedam> hi
<syedam> i am having a strange problem with dolphin + smbmount
<pete_^> Acemiyim: if you want to browse shares just type smb:/
<pete_^> Acemiyim: browse for hosts*
<syedam> when i mount my directories using smbmount to local dir and create new files on the server they dont show up in dolphin . A refresh is required to see them
<syedam> they come up in the terminal ( ls )
<syedam> smb:// is another option i can use
<Acemiyim> ok, Well, this command where necessary to write
<Acemiyim> smb://
<syedam> ok smb:// also has the same problem
<syedam> I create a file on the server but it does not show up in dolphin unless either i manually refresh (f5) or restart dolphin
<Acemiyim> ok thanks
<Acemiyim> syedam:  Error stating file '/home/cuneyt/dolphin': No such file or directory
<Acemiyim> alt+f2
<Acemiyim> dolphine
<Acemiyim> don't run
<Moscow_sindysho> can I open SSH listener on my PC with standart Kubuntu environmetnt-equipment  ???
<Moscow_sindysho> without eBox and other big universal programs
<syedam> Acemiyim: hey I came in the middle , can you explain you problem to me
<Dragnslcr> !info openssh-server | Moscow_sindysho
<ubottu> Moscow_sindysho: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-6ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 278 kB, installed size 748 kB
<Moscow_sindysho> ok    $ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Moscow_sindysho> 2378kБ
<rasstar> is it just me or are the ubuntu software really lame when compared to windows
<Moscow_sindysho> <rasstar>  just you
<Moscow_sindysho> rasstar           зкщмщсфешщт
<Moscow_sindysho> апеопрорп
<rerushg_> <rasstar>: just you
<rerushg_> I just installed Opera in 9.10 and it's really running well. Has anybody had problems with it?
<Moscow_sindysho> petr@ubuntu:~/Рабочий стол/project_checkers$ ./main
<Moscow_sindysho> (main:6809): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Moscow_sindysho> under ssh   this program does not start
<i_is_broke> rerushg_, thats the only browser i use.
<tsimpson> Moscow_sindysho: is that over SSH?
<Moscow_sindysho> yes
<tsimpson> Moscow_sindysho: you need to use "ssh -Y user@host", to enable X11 forwarding
<rerushg_> tsimpson: FF seems a bit bloated and "mushy" so I thought I'd give it a try. So far a pleasant surprize... very clean and crisp.
<tsimpson> yeah, I use opera when FF crashes ;)
<Moscow_sindysho> !!! yes   it work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes   it work
<i_is_broke> rerushg_, i got use to it caue the computer i was using had little memory in it, and firefox takes alot of it.
<i_is_broke> although i would much rather use firefox then ie thats for sure..
<rerushg_> i_is_broke: sorry for that last post.... got your handle wrong... :)....... no chance I'd run IE .... been there, got the scars, done.....
<sithlord48> hello all how is everyone?
<zaarin_> hi i am paranoid
<zaarin_> but can the government spy on me if I use Kbuntu
<Kage_Jittai> zaarin_: only if you connect to the Internet
<zaarin_> They must have invented ways of hacking into linux machines by now
<zaarin_> Can't they hack your wifi now?
<zaarin_> Even if its "switched off"?
<ubuntu> im new to linux and im tyring to ping google this is  taking forever how many time does linux pings a isp when you run ping command
<zaarin_> to infinity and beyond ubuntu
<Kage_Jittai> ubuntu: until you hit control-c
<zaarin_> you have to type a number at the end as a parameter
<ubuntu> lol thanks
<ubuntu> it would have went on forever thanks guys
<ubuntu> i think im getting dos attacked tho
<zaarin_> netstat
<ubuntu> what will that say, i dont think its getting past my router tho
<i_is_broke> if your getting dos attacked you have serious issues..lol..cause there isnt dos in linux
<Kage_Jittai> i_is_broke: your a moron
<Kage_Jittai> DoS = Denial of Service
<ubuntu> not dos
<ubuntu> denial of service
<i_is_broke> Kage_Jittai, old school dos means dummy op system
<i_is_broke> thank you
<K350> where do one change wallpaper in systemsettings???
<i_is_broke> and i have forgotten more then you will ever know peeon
<Kage_Jittai> i_is_broke: actually i think you mean "Disk Operating System:
<Kage_Jittai> i_is_broke: actually i think you mean "Disk Operating System"
<i_is_broke> no its dummy op system google it.
<zaarin_> means you go ping ping ping ping ping, ddos is where EVERYONE goes ping ping ping ping ping and the routers cant hear a damn thing so the internet traffic doesnt budge
<i_is_broke> owned by microsoft
<Kage_Jittai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOS
<K350> i_is_broke: any idea where one change wallpaper in systemsettings?
<ubuntu> 10 packets transmitted, 4 received, 60% packet loss, time 27126ms
<Kage_Jittai> K350: you can change it by right clicking the desktop
<ubuntu> man this sucks
<ubuntu> is the only way to make it stop is to wait it out?
<i_is_broke> K350, what desktop are you running, you should be able to left click on it and change it.
<ubuntu> 60% packet loss
<K350> Kage_Jittai: Aaaaah, thanks a lot!:-)
<i_is_broke> oops sorry left handed
<Kage_Jittai> i_is_broke: I bet you think the 7-layer model refers to a toco too
<Kage_Jittai> taco*
<i_is_broke> Kage_Jittai, please keep to topic thank you
<Kage_Jittai> i_is_broke: please don't make dumb comments
<Kage_Jittai> thank you
<i_is_broke> ok you can drop it now
<Hoksmur> Hi, All! Need help for a printer connect!
<Hoksmur> Привет всем.
<Kage_Jittai> printer type?
<Hoksmur> HP lj 1020. I connect to PC, "hp-setup" from root - its done,
<Kage_Jittai> Hoksmur: HP has good Linux support
<Hoksmur> CUPS on http://localhost:631/jobs/ present, but no printing
<Hoksmur> IMHO, problem into cups
<Hoksmur> I can sent any prin immediate to /dev/*?
<Hoksmur> *print
<Hoksmur> Kage_Jittai: Any can help this testing?
<Hoksmur> :(
<zaarin_> is cups detected?
<Zeugma> hello?
<Hoksmur> Yes. ps -A| grep cups ID present
<zaarin_> does n e 1 know a/s/l?
<Hoksmur> also http://localhost:631/jobs/ i can view
<Zeugma> so is anyone available to help me with a problem with GRUB? when I install Kubuntu 9.10 without internet, GRUB won't install correctly.
<Hoksmur> zaarin_: i dont now...
<zaarin_> 25 m uk
<Hoksmur> zaarin_: i not god english. Native - russian.
<zaarin_> Drastvutyre, menyezavoot Alistair. Kagh Delah?
<zaarin_> Ya Govoro choot choot po Ruski
<Hoksmur> zaarin_: тест test Здравствуйте.
<Hoksmur> zaarin_: go to private for no flood here?
<Hoksmur> zaarin_: Da, ya ponimayu. ^)
<Hoksmur> Yes. i can you words. :)
<Hoksmur> Printer is setup correct, cups page info: Printer Driver: HP LaserJet 1020 hpijs, 3.9.2
<Hoksmur> Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published
<Hoksmur> Device URI: hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1020?serial=FN0BZHW
<zaarin_> what happens when u test print?
<Hoksmur> No. test paje not print.
<Hoksmur> page
<zaarin_> ломаный
<zaarin_> устройство ломаный
<Hoksmur> Yes, i read
<Hoksmur> No, not flawed - connect to notebook my ..(forget, as maryage) with winVista, ear print sucessful.
<zaarin_> постскриптум водитель использование
<Hoksmur> i now testing this...
<Hoksmur> notebook of wife
<Hoksmur> Yes.. i disconnet cable from PS and connect to notebook, test page is ok!
<Hoksmur> Here not help me.. :(
<sue> hey all, i've been trying to do something for hours now.. and can't get it...
<sue> trying to get KOREAN to work on ubuntu
<sue> before i updated to 9.10 it worked fine
<sue> but now... NO!
<sue> i got to keyboard layout and choose korean... on the layout... i see english and then below it on the same key .. i see the same letter also in english .. when it should be in KOREAN
<Hoksmur> sue: trouble layout korean?
<sue> yes
<Hoksmur> view switch key, please - same as, what you use?
<sue> ,i dont understand
<Hoksmur> sue: may be menu-system-system parameters
<Hoksmur> chek keys for switch layout.
<pulaski> Hello, i just now intalled kubunto and the default kernel is 2.6.31.  I'm not very experienced.  I need kernel 2.8.31 to run my sound card.  Can someone post a link to a page that would give me info on how to update my kernel?
<pulaski> kubuntu 9.10
<Hoksmur> im localise russian, i dont cnow as this in english system. Into menu-system-system parameters
<Hoksmur> sue: you can this?
<Hoksmur> Yes!!! Its working!!  by, all!
<Hoksmur> bye
<rfoney> hello
<rfoney> kgeek!
<ivanb> I used to have this program that was on the top, and whenever I pressed F12, it would bring up the terminal
<ivanb> does anyone know what it was?
<ivanb> yakuza, yakuke or something like that
<esk4y> yakuake
<ivanb> thanks!
<esk4y> np
<ultma2> why does kubuntu freezes randomly? Like I only have terminal up and it still freezes, nothing works, only the mouse moves and clicking doesn't work. Can anyone help?
<hellhound> I am having trouble getting my buttons on my mouse to work.... i just did a clean install to Kubuntu 9.10... I was using 9.04 and had the tilt buttons working great for back and forward... but now they do not seem to be working... i have xvkbd and xbindkeys installed and I configures my .xbindkeysrc file and added "xbindkeys" to autostart in KDE as a script.. but it still is not working
<rfoney> hi
<rfoney> hello hunter
<ugur> hi all. I have added a line to my /etc/hosts file like "208.117.236.70	youtube.com" but i doesn't take effect. Should i restart something?
<dthacker> ?
<dthacker> ugur: what are you trying to accomplish/fix?
<ugur> youtube is restricted in my country. When i type that ip i can reach youtube but when i type the name i cannot
<ugur> dns issue
<dthacker> ugur: changes in the host file should not need a computer or network restart.  THey should take effect immediately
<ugur> yes that was what i knew also but it doesnt work any idea?
<dthacker> try xx.xx.xx.xx www.youtube.com  instead of just youtube.com?
 * dthacker goes to sleep
<ugur> still the same
<tsimpson> restart your browser, it probably caches the DNS results
<ugur> tsimpson: thanks you are right it worked
<ugur> tsimpson:i had tried it with youtube.com but it should have been www.youtube.com instead
<tsimpson> you can add both probably
<ugur> thanks
<KubuntuHelp> hello
<KubuntuHelp> can someone please help me ?
<KubuntuHelp> anyone here able to help me with kubuntu?
<rustic_> KubuntuHelp: just describe your problem and maybe someone will help you
<KubuntuHelp> I installed the latest version of Kubuntu....and My wireless does not work on my laptop
<KubuntuHelp> how do i get it to work?
<KubuntuHelp> anyone?
<eagles0513875> KubuntuHelp: what kind of wifi card is it
<FireCrotch> KubuntuHelp: Good job!
<eagles0513875> anyone able to point me in the right direction to a site on routing. i have been looking on google but im not able to find anything decent
<FireCrotch> eagles0513875: Do you have a specific question about routing, or just want to learn more about it?
<eagles0513875> FireCrotch: learn more about it im in the process of setting up a virtual machine to be a dns cache for me
<FireCrotch> eagles0513875: http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk365/tsd_technology_support_protocol_home.html
<eagles0513875> FireCrotch: do you have anything specific to the linux routing commands
<eagles0513875> or ubuntu ones
<FireCrotch> eagles0513875: You'll mostly probably use iptables: http://iptables.rlworkman.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<FireCrotch> which is more or a firewall than a "router"
<FireCrotch> *more of
<eagles0513875> another random question do you think its pointless to setup ufw in a vm and route traffic through it then out to my gateway
<tsimpson> it's more than likely possible, but not easy
<tsimpson> you'd have to mess with routing tables and other things no one really wants to deal with
<FireCrotch> eagles0513875: Well, you *may* have issues with that, considering how VMs do their networking, but it would be possible
<FireCrotch> eagles0513875: it would certainly be a good exercise to learn about networking (both in Linux and in general) but mostly pointless to actual use for anything
<eagles0513875> ok then ill have to set it up on me old laptop
<eagles0513875> right nwo its only using shoutcast
<tsimpson> it's quite easy to setup a router, just google for "debian router"
<tsimpson> I had an old desktop act as my LAN firewall, router and wireless router before I actually went out and got a "real" one ;)
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: :)
<eagles0513875> trying to figure out routing tables on ubuntu
<tsimpson> it's the same for all linux variants, because no one wants to touch it
<tsimpson> it's actually part of the kernel, which shows how insane it is
<FireCrotch> Its not that no one wants to touch it or that its insane... it works, and it works well, so no one has to come up with something better
<tsimpson> no one wants to write a GUI for it though ;)
<FireCrotch> tsimpson: there are plenty of GUI frontends for iptables, really.
<tsimpson> FireCrotch: not iptables, routing tables
<tsimpson> the stuff you see from "route -n"
<FireCrotch> Blah, brainfart
<tsimpson> iptables vs kernel IP routing tables
<tsimpson> easily confused
<FireCrotch> especially at 2am
<eagles0513875> hehe sry for confusing you guys this morning FireCrotch and tsimpson
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: O_o ^ should that be to karmic or not
<tsimpson> !no upgrade-#kubuntu is <reply> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
 * tsimpson waits for the day Hardy dies off
<smurfslover> good morning
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> is it possible to upgrade a kubuntu machine over konsole/ssh?
<eagles0513875> morning
<noaXess> upgrade to 9.10
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> noaXess: should be able to get it going over ssh i dont see why not then once its finished all you would need to do is give it a reboot and then you should be on karmic
<noaXess> eagles0513875: ok..
<tsimpson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29
<tsimpson> just remember that sshd will probably be killed off during the upgrade
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: i used the link the bot gave to upgrade whats the difference?
<tsimpson> so you'll want to run it manually ay another port
<eagles0513875> ahhh wait nm
<smurfslover> how do i format an usb stick in kubuntu
<tsimpson> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<noaXess> eagles0513875: so need the ubuntu server upgrade part right?
<tsimpson> smurfslover: you use a partitioner
<eagles0513875> noaXess: ya but like tsimpson said sshd might get killed off during the upgrade
<noaXess> eagles0513875: ok.. hm..
<eagles0513875> might want to run it manually using another port
<smurfslover> tsimpson: can't fine a qt partitioner in the repo
<tsimpson> I'd go so far as to say "sshd *WILL* be killed"
<tsimpson> smurfslover: partitionmanager for jaunty and karmic
<tsimpson> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<eagles0513875> tsimpson: once its killed isnt it automatically restarted since your still in the original run level one was in?
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: yes, but all connections are reset and the upgrade will die along with the session
<noaXess> tsimpson: so, better make it directly on the machine
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> login over ssh, sudo -i to root, start another sshd on a custom port, log out and ssh in to the new port
<tsimpson> then run the upgrade as normal
<smurfslover> tsimpson: partitionmanager does what i need thx :)
<eagles0513875> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Vlado9A3CY> 'morning :)
<eagles0513875> morning Vlado9A3CY
<noaXess> hey tsimpson look at this :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/312252/
<tsimpson> ahh, those server devs are smarter than they look ;)
<noaXess> tsimpson: yes :)
 * dharman is back.
<tsimpson> dharman: please disable that
 * dharman_away is away: Gone away for now
<franta> Hi there! Is there a way to run ubuntu one on Kubuntu 9.10? I have installed ubuntuone-client-gnome but I don't know how to add my computer to ubuntu one...
<sheytan_> Hi all
<tsimpson> franta: try asking n #ubuntuone
<sheytan_> my grub2 doesn't start windows xp. I only see the black screen :(
<sheytan_> can anyone help me?
<tsimpson> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tsimpson> try that link
<sheytan_> tsimpson: thanks
<r00t_ninja> how do i enable the webkit engine in konquerer after i have installed webkitkde
<r00t_ninja> ?
<r00t_ninja> Sysinfo for 'sam-desktop': Linux 2.6.31-14-generic running KDE 4.3.2 (KDE 4.3.2), CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.80GHz at 2791 MHz (5582 bogomips), HD: 5/35GB, RAM: 597/614MB, 122 proc's, 12.54min up
<FloodBotK2> r00t_ninja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsimpson> you need to recompile konqueror to use webkit
<r00t_ninja> what is webkitkde for then?
<Peace-> no
<tsimpson> maybe not actually
<Peace-> tsimpson: no you have only to use webkitkde
<Peace-> then right button on the webpage
 * tsimpson didn't read it properly
<Peace-> preview with webkit
<mauri> is it possible avoid to inset sudo password?
<Peace-> you should not
<mauri> how is it possible to have Dolphin with root rights?
<Peace-> mauri: you have to became root
<Peace-> mauri: and that is bad
<Peace-> mauri: kdesudo dolphin
<tsimpson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Remove%20Password%20Prompt%20For%20sudo
<mauri> Peace-: What i want is to avoid to insert the pasword
<Peace-> that is bad thing.
<tsimpson> mauri: read the link I posted
<tsimpson> it also explains why it's a "bad thing"
<Peace-> mauri: i prefer kdesudo konqueror $HOME
<Peace-> anyway you can use dolphin i think
<r00t_ninja> so is it possible to have konquerer use webkit by default or for select websites?
<Peace-> wtih default not
<mauri> Peace-: Peace-ok thanks a lot
<Peace-> r00t_ninja: you can use arora , or rekonq
<lama_> This is only english channel?
<Peace-> lama_: yes
<tsimpson> r00t_ninja: toy can change the default
<tsimpson> *you
<r00t_ninja> any hints as to where?
<Peace-> !poland | lama_
<ubottu> lama_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tsimpson> r00t_ninja: from konqueror Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> text -> html -> Embedding tab
<tsimpson> the webkit view should be there, move it to the top
<r00t_ninja> ok thanks
<Peace-> o yeah
<Peace-> nice trick
<Peace-> tsimpson: nice i have made konqu-webkit
<Peace-> tsimpson: i didn't think to association
<Peace-> to fix the stuff
<Peace-> :)
<tsimpson> I only remembered it because someone somehow set it to kate part by default, and that's to fix it
<Peace-> yes i knew that but for html i never thought
<Peace-> xD
<nik_> i have a problem compiling a file, please help me, log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/310444/
<haris> Gmorning
<paolo> hi *. I am having problems with video (with x11) since I upgraded to 9.10) on two different computers. Does anyone know a fix for this?6
<MelisU> haris: Kmorning
<geysser> I have a problem with Kopete and yahoo messenger.Any help please?
<mfraz74> Which version of kopete and what's the problem?
<ubuntistas> how can i add plugins for mozilla in kubuntu to stream audio ?
<geysser> Kopete is 0.80.2 and the problem is that, when I send request for webcam, nothing seems to happen.
<nik_> hello, im trying to set shortcut for amarok Repeat and Random but they do not work...
<vietred_> nik_: why do you have to set shortcut for those thing? Use keyboard is more faster
<vietred_> nik_: Repeat: Alt+P+R+...
<vietred_> nik_: Random: Alt+P+N+...
<Guest42364> i need help ,,my box kmail is not loading
<Guest42364> i need help anybody
<Guest42364> hey anybody to help?
<r00t_ninja> i dont get it
<r00t_ninja> what do you mean by your box
<Guest42364> my pc
<r00t_ninja> so kmail isnt loading
<Guest42364> yes
<r00t_ninja> meaning you cant launch it or cant recieve email?
<Guest42364> cannot launch it
<r00t_ninja> open up a terminal
<Guest42364> ok
<r00t_ninja> and run the command kmail
<Guest42364> i did that and i even reinstalled kmail however nothing works
<r00t_ninja> what is the output
<Guest42364> its just shows kmail for few seconds and then fades away
<r00t_ninja> what about kmail -d
<Guest42364> ok let me try that
<Guest42364> ok ninja when i run kmail on terminal i get various error
<r00t_ninja> pastebin?
<Guest42364> its says kdecore (KAction) Warning: KAction::plugAccel():call to deprecated action
 * hemathor is back.
<r00t_ninja> that shouldnt matter
 * hemathor is away: Gone away for now
<Guest42364> also the last line symbol lookup error
 * hemathor is back.
<r00t_ninja> try sudo apt-get remove kmail --purge
<r00t_ninja> and then deleting the configuration from your hom dir
<Guest42364> ok
<Intel_Power> hello
<Guest42364> ok ninja done
<r00t_ninja> go delete
<r00t_ninja> i mean
<r00t_ninja> delet:
<Guest42364> should i go to apps/kmail/
<Guest42364> ??
<r00t_ninja> delete /home/sam/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<r00t_ninja> delete /home/<username>/.kde/share/apps/kmail
<Guest42364> ok
<r00t_ninja> and then reinstall
<Guest42364> can i type this command in terminal
<r00t_ninja> what command
<r00t_ninja> do
<Guest42364> delete /home/<username/.....
<r00t_ninja> cd /home/<username>/.kde/share/apps/
<r00t_ninja> then
<r00t_ninja> rm -rf kmail
<FloodBotK2> r00t_ninja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r00t_ninja> i hate this floodbot
<tsimpson> then don't use enter as punctuation ;)
<r00t_ninja> i was seperating the commands
<Guest42364> ok done ninja
<tsimpson> I know, but the bots are dumb
<r00t_ninja> ok now do "sudo apt-get install kmail"
<r00t_ninja> actually
<r00t_ninja> dont
<r00t_ninja> refresh your package list
<Guest42364> ok i did it
<asdzxc> hi
<r00t_ninja> you installed kmail?
<Guest42364> do i need to delete it again???
<r00t_ninja> no
<Guest42364> yeah
<r00t_ninja> try launch it now
<RussellAlan> is kmail good?
<Guest42364> yup thank you
<r00t_ninja> np
<Guest42364> hurraaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<Guest42364> thank you ninja
<asdzxc> i have problem with KPackageKit. It cannot update anything cos it's trying to use proxy 10.1.2.17:8080 but i didn't set any. i was also trying to grep my home dir and /etc for '10.1.2.17' and nothing was found.
<r00t_ninja> have you checked system settigs?
<asdzxc> yes
<asdzxc> it's set to Conect to the Internet directly
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> what happens when you dont use kpackaekit
<asdzxc> Failed to fetch http://sk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-defaults/python-dev_2.6.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb Could not connect to 10.1.2.17:8080 (10.1.2.17), connection timed out
<asdzxc> when i use aptitude, everything is ok
<asdzxc> only KPackageKit has problems
<r00t_ninja> what about apt-get
<asdzxc> apt-get works too
<r00t_ninja> ok so its a kde setting problem
<tangent3> i'm having trouble with kubuntu opening thousands of konqueror windows when i click on a link in quassel... anyone heard of this problem?
<r00t_ninja> asdzx: do any other applications try to connect through a proxy?
<r00t_ninja> asdzxc : do any other applications try to connect through a proxy?
<asdzxc> r00t_ninja: i'm using Pidgin, Firefox, midnight commander, Krusader (FTP) and none of them has problems
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> could you try deleting your connection
<asdzxc> from Network manager ?
<r00t_ninja> yes
 * hemathor is away: Gone away for now
<asdzxc> well, i have defined one connection but i cannot force MN  to use it: it is always using 'Auto eth0'.
<r00t_ninja> ok
<asdzxc> so i use Auto eth0
<asdzxc> and it cannot be deleted
<r00t_ninja> try a apt-get update
<r00t_ninja> and possibly changing your mirror
 * hemathor is back.
<cragdor> lovre: can you supply some more details: Is your computer a laptop or desktop CRT of TFT, Regards MP3 support load Amarok you will then get notified that Amarok suggests installing extra plugings(Follow the wizard it will install the codecs)
<Turin> Hi
<Turin> Can someone help me with samba shares?
<Turin> I mean, there two problems, maybe them somehow connected
<Turin> First, my Dolphin crushes when i try to open smb:// share
<Turin> Second, when i open samba share via network places i cannot play music and videos. Pictures opens just fine
<developer-si> hello there
<apparle> how can I check my harddisk for any badsectors or any other problems
<apparle> developer-si: hi
<developer-si> nice that an irc channel for kubuntu exists
<developer-si> I'd like to ask something
<apparle> !ask | developer-si
<ubottu> developer-si: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<developer-si> :) thanks
<tangent3> apparle: think the command is badblocks
<apparle> tangent3: ok... I'll see its manpage
<developer-si> I overloaded Alt+tab key short cut and can't set it back. I tried in K->System settings->Desktop->Desktop Effects->All effects but for Box, Cover and Flip Switch one can't set keyboard short cuts
<apparle> developer-si: You should select one of these effects and not all of them
<developer-si> I selected just one at the time but that didn't solved the isue.
<apparle> developer-si: have you assigned Alt-Tab to any other app
<developer-si> apparle: I set Alt-Tab key combination to Present Windows effect but then I wanted back the default Cover Switch so I set other key comb. to Present Windows and enable back Cover Switch but it doesn't work.
<cragdor> Hi all, in the release candidate of Karmic Koala, i had the option to have the backgound change to a picture of the current weather, and or a 3d generated picture of the world. Any ideas which package i have to install to get them back
<apparle> developer-si: so currently what happens when you press alttab
<developer-si> apparle: Nothing. But it seems that some action in every other application gets fired. For example, here in Quassel IRC i noticed that your name appears in this TexBox when I press Alt+tab. In Kmess tabulator (\t) gets inputed in the TextBox.
<apparle> developer-si: so it means basically, only tab is being pressed and not alt tab ..... check if Alt key is working..... with some other hotkey
<developer-si> apparle: Oh yes. It seems so. It doesn't seem that Alt key is set to some action. Nothing happens.
<capcom> hello
<peabody> werd up, I just did a fresh install of 9.10 and it didn't recognize my Windows 7 install on my /dev/hdb1.. so I went to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and it doesn't exist... is there a new way to add boot menus or did it just not get created for some reason?
<r00t_ninja> yea grub2 is different
<r00t_ninja> i just cant remember how....
<r00t_ninja> google
<peabody> yeah if they are going to change shit like that you would think they would install a man page for grub...
<r00t_ninja> apparantly grub2 doesnt autodetect window 7
<tsimpson> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<capcom> /boot/grub/grub.cfg is the file with the boot entries but it is created by templates everytime new when you trigger update-grub
<peabody> yeah, I'm reading.. they definitely didn't make this easier
<capcom> i had the same problem. for me it solved the problem when i changed the content of /boot/grub/device.map to the right device and after trah run update-grub.. after that windows was available again
<peabody> well, both devices are already in my devce.map
<r00t_ninja> what /etc/grub.d/40_custom like
<peabody> hmm running update grub didn't find my windows install though
<tangent3> ok, i just upgraded from nvidia nforce 5200 integrated graphics to an ati 4770 card... after rebooting couldn't start X so i replaced xorg.conf with the failsafe and got back into kde. now how should i install ati drivers?
<capcom> k-nemu, system, hardware drivers
<capcom> k-menu
<capcom> it should detect your card and propose an ati driver alternative if there is one
<tangent3> got it thanks
<tangent3> it's proposing fglrx
<capcom> sounds correct for an ati chip
<peabody> here's my 40_custom file
<peabody> http://pastebin.com/d48d8f318
<r00t_ninja> looks fine
<peabody> oh wait, I'm retarded I think
<peabody> I need /dev/sdb1 not hdb1
<peabody> serial ata
<peabody> wait that is what I have
<peabody> hmm
<r00t_ninja> try using the uuid
<capcom> hd1,1 is correct but i guess at yoor device.map hd1 is mapped to hdb1 ant therre you must have sdb1
<peabody> no my device map is correct as well
<peabody> (hd1)   /dev/sdb
<r00t_ninja> in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<capcom> okay
<peabody> isn't that what this line is for: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 984A475C4A4735F2
<peabody> because that's my uuid on the end
<r00t_ninja> oh ok
<r00t_ninja> is that the right uuid?
<peabody> according to : blkid -o value -s UUID /dev/sdb1
<r00t_ninja> mmm
<tangent3> capcom: thanks, rebooting now... fingers crossed
<capcom> is someone here who uses a eeepc 1000h go (these with a built-in 3g/umts modem) in combination with karmic?
<capcom> or someone who knows how to get the 3g modem to work?
<peabody> well this blows horses
<peabody> brb
<dorces> i need help\
<r00t_ninja> we cant read minds
<dorces> i want insert files in /var/www
<r00t_ninja> but its owned by root?
<dorces> yes
<r00t_ninja> you could run nautilus as root
<r00t_ninja> i mean
<r00t_ninja> dolphin
<r00t_ninja> press alt + f2
<dorces> i open /var/www
<r00t_ninja> and type kdesudo dolhpin
<r00t_ninja> and type kdesudo dolphin
<r00t_ninja> you could then create a icon or whatever for that
<dorces> OK
<r00t_ninja> why so caps?
<Sergej_> Никого что ли?
<peabody> well it never said anything about finding it when I ran update grub, but it's there and it works
 * r00t_ninj|a is away
 * r00t_ninja is back.
<peabody> I suppose it's too much to ask to change the menu order
<peabody> because I want Windows to be 2nd in the list
<r00t_ninja> nah not to much\
<kavurt> on my karmic; sudo aptitude update cannot find updates, but KPackageKit finds. How is that possible?
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, anyone tried compiling ktorrent 4.3.3 on karmic?
<Captain_Haddock> kavurt: and apt-get ?
<peabody> r00t_ninja: I'
<kavurt> Captain_Haddock: apt-get can't find either
<peabody> r00t_ninja: I'm assuming I can do it without a manual edit of the grub.cfg I'm not supposed to edit?
<Captain_Haddock> kavurt: kpackagekit is just a frontend for apt.
<r00t_ninja> yea
<Captain_Haddock> peabody: grub editor in system settings
<kavurt> Captain_Haddock: are apt-get and aptitude the same thing?
<peabody> I don't have one of those..
<Captain_Haddock> kavurt: similar. I think aptitude is built upon apt
<Captain_Haddock> not sure exactly though...
<Captain_Haddock> peabody: it should be under the advanced tab iirc
<peabody> yeah, I'm coming up short. There's a grub menu editor in system repository, but it's for grub not grub2
<r00t_ninja> is it me or does *buntu 9.10 seem more like a testing release
<r00t_ninja> sort of like leading upt to 10.04
<peabody> it's not a LTS right?
<r00t_ninja> 9.10 isnt
<r00t_ninja> 10.04 is
<peabody> yeah, well that's a relief
<peabody> because I think you're right
<peabody> I think they got ambitious with 9.10 that's for sure
<peabody> because they are transitioning alot of things that were stable and working
<r00t_ninja> yea
<linex> I'm undecided which one to go with , the open-sourced version or the closed one. I optimized the open sourced one, the closed one more features but maybe less optimized( I guess).
<KIAaze> hi, I can't shut down or log out of KDE anymore. Has anybody ever had a similar problem?
<r00t_ninja> i think xsplash needs more work
<KIAaze> (I mean by clicking on buttons. CLI shutdown work)
<peabody> though I'm not complaining too much, I like a lot of the improvements.. there's a decent partition editor for KDE now, the network manager is much better, and the new system notifications have a better implementation for starters
<r00t_ninja> on normal ubuntu that is
<peabody> but I lost support for my notebook's wireless driver and I lost support for my desktop's graphics card with 9.10
<psicho> hi people
<peabody> and they are both new equipment
<peabody> < 2 years old
<psicho> could somebody please guide me to install dual monitor support ? im running kubuntu 9.10 ?
<peabody> I had to install the backport drivers to get wireless support back onto my laptop, and I had to install 9.10 from the alternate install disk
<peabody> to get it installed on my desktop
<psicho> what and how should i install so i wount crash my freshly installed os ?
<r00t_ninja> ^updates
<psicho> more specific ? :D
<r00t_ninja> install the updates
<psicho> thats all ?
<peabody> open Kpackage kit, click software updates
<r00t_ninja> well its a good start
<peabody> refresh
<peabody> apply all
<peabody> heh
<psicho> cool
<psicho> going to that
<peabody> that's definitely a must for new installs of 9.10.. it definitely got out the door needing more than a few bug fixes
<r00t_ninja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<r00t_ninja> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<r00t_ninja> under improvements it ahs
<r00t_ninja> openSUSE & Fedora have not yet adopted GRUB 2
<KIAaze> how do I restart the dcop server in Kubuntu 9.10?
<r00t_ninja> the easy way would be to logout
<peabody> hmm I think I figured it out r00t_ninja.. if you reorder the files in /etc/grub.d I think you'll reorder the boot menu
<r00t_ninja> adding different numbers in front?
<KIAaze> I can't logout. (at least not through the menu). That's what I'm trying to debug/fix.
<KIAaze> "/usr/bin/qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0" does absolutely nothing. No messages in terminal
<r00t_ninja> save all your work
<r00t_ninja> open a terminal
<peabody> yeah, like changing the /etc/rc.3/ script order
<r00t_ninja> and type:
<r00t_ninja> sudo killall Xorg
<r00t_ninja> it will work like a charm
<peabody> starts at 00 and ends at 99
<KIAaze> yes, but I don't want to always use sudo to log out...
<KIAaze> I would like to know why it stopped working
<r00t_ninja> bug
<KIAaze> or a t least make it work again
<KIAaze> known bug of 9.10?
<r00t_ninja> so it doesnt work even after reboot?
<KIAaze> no
<r00t_ninja> do you have all bugfixes installed?
<KIAaze> I installed gnome-core and there it works, but not in KDE
<KIAaze> yes
<r00t_ninja> i have no idea
<r00t_ninja> + im tired
<psicho> is there anything else i need for dual monitor support then the drivers from nvidia ?
<r00t_ninja> ^not really
<peabody> psicho: no that should be it
<r00t_ninja> just have to configure
<psicho> ah and thats the hard part of it :)
<psicho> any good tutorial on it ?
<r00t_ninja> shouldnt be
<r00t_ninja> open up nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja> as root
<r00t_ninja> go into X Server Display Configuration
<r00t_ninja> click detect displays
<r00t_ninja> then set resolution and stuff if its not correct
<r00t_ninja> then save to xorg
<r00t_ninja> * X configuration file
<psicho> cool
<psicho> thanx
<psicho> going to restart, im gonna be back :)
<peabody> ok last test for grub
<peabody> brb
<gue> hi there
<gue> i'm just trying to get my mobile broadband modem running...
<peabody> well, that didn't work. I lost my menu entirely!
<r00t_ninja> lol
<r00t_ninja> brb
<gue> ...after some setup work network manager detected my usb-modem
<gue> and i made the proper settings for my provider
<gue> now - after all setup is done - i CAN'T CLICK on the connection when i open the network-manager-tray-menu
<gue> WTF?
<gue> i see my connection. on mouse over it gets highlighted...
<gue> ...but i can'T click
<psicho> what should i select Separate X screen or twin view?   ....Separate X screen right ?
<gue> anybody using mobile broadband in KDE who can confirm that this should work in normal circumstances?
<psicho> wrrr
<psicho> its not working
<r00t_ninja> what were we discussing?
<psicho> r00t_ninja: if i click on save X to config file
<r00t_ninja> error
<r00t_ninja> its a bug
<psicho> i get an error it canot parse to it
<psicho> or something like that
<r00t_ninja> yep
<psicho> so how should i fix it ?
<r00t_ninja> hold up
<shadeslayer> hi,anyone successful with booting a iso with grub2?
<r00t_ninja> i remember seeing a solution somewhere
<psicho> nice :)
<r00t_ninja> whats the exact error
<psicho> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<r00t_ninja> did you run it from a terminal?
<psicho> yeah
<psicho> sudo nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja> if i give you my xorg.conf you should be able to configure it
<psicho> ah there are more errors in the terminal
<psicho> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<psicho> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<r00t_ninja> try sudo nvidia-xconfig
<psicho> okey
<psicho> give me a sec
<peabody> asspirates
<peabody> one step forward and now two steps back
<rexus> Hi guys
<r00t_ninja> just chainload grub2
<peabody> I've changed everything back to how it was when I did get the menu with Windows 7 as a boot option, and I'm not getting it anymore
<r00t_ninja> and use grub 1 as main boot loader
<rexus> I'm unable to run firefox in kubuntu 9.10
<rexus> when I tried to installed it, it said that the package is already installed
<psicho> r00t_ninja: http://pastebin.ca/1660873
<peabody> I'll leave it for now and just use my bios bootloader
<peabody> I'll just watch for a grub2 bugfix
<peabody> apparently everyone with Windows 7 is having a problem with multiboot.
<r00t_ninja> psicho: pastebin your xorg.conf
<r00t_ninja> peabody: yea
<psicho> peabody: yeah me too
<psicho> i hade to chage from grub to lilo
<peabody> fortunately I hardly ever use windows
<r00t_ninja> i dont dual boot so it doesnt affect me
<peabody> ;)
<psicho> r00t_ninja: okey going to :) just a sec
<r00t_ninja> k
<peabody> though I do wonder if anyone has figured out how to mount their linux volumes automatically when win 7 boots
<r00t_ninja> black magic
<peabody> I wrote a batch file, but since I only have home premium and not ultimate.. apparently I don't get a policy editor that allows me to run scripts at startup?
<r00t_ninja> couldnt you add it to the startup folder
<r00t_ninja> it would then run on login
<fixx8ex3O> it would then run on login
<r00t_ninja> lol
<fixx8ex3O> lol
<r00t_ninja> lol
<peabody> r00t_ninja: trying to make a fully interoperable environment between windows and linux basically requires a voodoo witchdoctor of the highest order
<fixx8ex3O> lol
<fixx8ex3O> r00t_ninja: trying to make a fully interoperable environment between windows and linux basically requires a voodoo witchdoctor of the highest order
<psicho> r00t_ninja: http://pastebin.ca/1660875
<fixx8ex3O> r00t_ninja: http://pastebin.ca/1660875
<peabody> wow gay
<fixx8ex3O> wow gay
<peabody> I think ignore was added to most irc clients in like 1996
<fixx8ex3O> I think ignore was added to most irc clients in like 1996
<Adhika> hi all, the firefox installer in my kubuntu is not working, is there any way I can solve this?
<fixx8ex3O> hi all, the firefox installer in my kubuntu is not working, is there any way I can solve this?
<peabody> yeah, use kpackage manager and search for firefox-3.5
<fixx8ex3O> yeah, use kpackage manager and search for firefox-3.5
<peabody> then right click the K launcher and go to menu editor, and delete the installer icon from the menu
<r00t_ninja> psicho: try http://pastebin.com/d13a5953b
<psicho> thanx
<r00t_ninja> i think it should work
<peabody> ugh another great compatibility feature in 9.10
<r00t_ninja> ?
<r00t_ninja> psicho: can you configur it now?
<peabody> mkfs.ext3 now uses a default inode byte size of 256 instead of 128
<peabody> unfortunately windows ext2 drivers all require a 128 byte per inode size
<peabody> awesome
<peabody> now I get to reformat all my drives
<psicho> lol
<r00t_ninja> lol
<psicho> i have opened this xconfig with kate
<psicho> and now i cant save it
<r00t_ninja> did you open it as root?
<psicho> now, is there a way to open stuff from gui as root ?
<psicho> or i always have to use the terminal ?
<r00t_ninja> press alt + f2
<psicho> *no
<r00t_ninja> and type
<r00t_ninja> kdesudo kate
<psicho> kewl! thanx a lot
<r00t_ninja> peabody: you could try http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<r00t_ninja> however it might not work with partitions over 1.5tb
<bearbonez> psicho:  right click the start button > menu edit >select the app > advanced & tick "run as different user|
<psicho> thanx
<bearbonez> then it will prompt for root password when you select from menu
<r00t_ninja> wait but wouldnt that make it always run as root whn you use it?
<bearbonez> yep
<r00t_ninja> psicho: did it work?
<psicho> r00t_ninja: no :( this is what i get now
<psicho> http://pastebin.ca/1660883
<bearbonez> in the case of gparted you would want it that way ;)
<r00t_ninja> yea and nvidia-settings
<psicho> cool
<psicho> the xconf.org has been saved
<psicho> now what ? :D
<r00t_ninja> click apply
<psicho> cannot be completely applied :(
<r00t_ninja> so the other screen isnt workin?
<psicho> it say i have to write the changes to the xconfig file and also restart
<psicho> something :D
<r00t_ninja> so save to xorg worked?
<psicho> yeah
<psicho> know i have to restart the x server
<r00t_ninja> yep
<r00t_ninja> kdesudo killall xorg
<r00t_ninja> save stuff first
<psicho> hope it wount crash :(
<psicho> lol
<psicho> no process found :D
<r00t_ninja> kdesudo killall Xorg
<bigbrovar> .
<psicho> still only one minitor :(
<psicho> or wait
<r00t_ninja> what?
<psicho> well yeah
<psicho> only one display
<r00t_ninja> wait
<vietred_> hi, how can I use Kubuntu to install linux on a new HDD if I only have ISO image?
<r00t_ninja> go into nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja> display configuration
<psicho> yeah
<psicho>  screens
<r00t_ninja> click configure
<psicho> 2
<psicho> and ?
<psicho> on both monitors i have X second screen
<r00t_ninja> umm dw
<psicho> okey goint to restart this x stuff once again
<psicho> i changed the location of the second screen from right to left
<r00t_ninja> try rebooting
<r00t_ninja> just for good luck
<psicho> okey
<psicho> hmm
<r00t_ninja> no wor?
<r00t_ninja> no work?
<psicho> now i can move my mouse over to the second screen , but i cant drag over any window :(
<r00t_ninja> well thats a start
<nasrullah> how to install google earth in karmic
<r00t_ninja> probably a kde setting now
<psicho> also the mouse pointer change from the regular cursor to a black cross
<r00t_ninja> kde isnt actually running on that screen then
<nasrullah> your help please for google earth
<psicho> is there a way to run it on both screens ?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<r00t_ninja> http://olyrus.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-install-google-earth-for.html
<psicho>  desktops
<r00t_ninja> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja> then display
<psicho> in the system settings i have 2 desktops
<the_madman> Lo there everyone.
<r00t_ninja> you in system settings ?
<nasrullah> thank you  root ninja
<psicho> yeah
<r00t_ninja> go into Display
<psicho> im there
<r00t_ninja> go down to multiple monitors
<psicho> yeah
<r00t_ninja> and should be somewhere ther
<r00t_ninja> i dont have multiple monitors so im not sure
<r00t_ninja> screens and i might be able to help
<psicho> but all i have there is ..."You do not appear to have this configuration"
<the_madman> So I made a Kubuntu 9.10 LiveUBS stick with the, "USB Startup Disk Creator" tool, but when I reboot my laptop (with the BIOS set up to boot from the USB first) it refuses to boot from it.
<r00t_ninja> weird
<r00t_ninja> go into the size and orientation
<r00t_ninja> and click identify outputs
<psicho> thers only one monitor (default )
<r00t_ninja> did identify output do anything?
<psicho> no
<r00t_ninja> grrr
<r00t_ninja> just need to get kde to recognise both monitors
<psicho> going for that restart
<psicho> perhaps it will help
<psicho> i'll be back in a min or 2 :D
<psicho> what the hack is
<psicho> xinerama ?
<r00t_ninja> used for dual monitors i think
<r00t_ninja> the nvidia driver has its own implementation
<flobbie_> hi
<Squarc> Hey, my screen gets black when I'm not typing.. then after 1 to 3 secs (seems random) it gets black.. but it will turn on again immediatly when I press any key.. does someone know what this is ? (this happens just now, didn't update anything recently)
<r00t_ninja> squarc: screensaver settings maybe?
<r00t_ninja> system settings -> desktop -> screensaver and change the start automatically time
<flobbie_> with the new kubuntu version Konversation isn't working anymore. The window freezes. Is there a workaround / solution?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<r00t_ninja> works for me
<flobbie_> after starting Konversation I see that it want to connect to a server and then it freezs.
<psicho> it still does not work :(
<bigbrovar> lobbie_> works here using it atm.
<r00t_ninja> psicho: enable twin view
<psicho> okey
<r00t_ninja> in the nvidia settings and then try
<nasrullah> how to make a prolink PHS100 3.5 G HSDPA MODEM works in karmic
<bigbrovar> lobbie_> can u start it in a konsole to see if it throws up something interesting
<bigbrovar> lobbie_> you can pastebin the output
<ajd2k9> hey guys
<lobster> Why does Amarok not support Shoutcast now-- Karmic Koala
<bigbrovar> lobster>  last time i heard its was due to license issue
<lobster> ok thanx
<psicho> well
<psicho> if i set TwinView, i get an error
<r00t_ninja> what error?
<bigbrovar> lobster> Shoucast TOS probably denied amarok
<psicho> Failed to Set MetaData mode (1)
<r00t_ninja> running it from a terminal?
<psicho> metamode (1)
<psicho> yeah as sudo
<r00t_ninja> any terminal output
<flobbie_> there is no terminal output
<psicho> the exact message
<r00t_ninja> ok
<psicho> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1680x1050 +1920+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +0+0' (Mode 3600x1080, id: 50) on X screen 0.
<ajd2k9> hey im a total n00b to Linux in general was wondering if i cud get some help with  a gforce9800  .. cant get my HDMI output working .
<r00t_ninja> ajd2k9: have you installed nvidia drives
<nasrullah> help for prolink modem
<r00t_ninja> psicho
<r00t_ninja> lets start fresh
<r00t_ninja> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<psicho> okey :)
<psicho> done
<r00t_ninja> ok you might want to restart xorg
<ajd2k9> r00t_ninja: um nope ... il look at doing that i thought it had done it as its using the card..
<r00t_ninja> ajd2k9: go into application -> system -> hardware dricers
<r00t_ninja> ajd2k9: go into application -> system -> hardware drivers
<r00t_ninja> in the menu
<bearbonez> ajd2k9:  hi mate ;)
<psicho> yeaaah
<psicho> its working now !
<r00t_ninja> ok sweet
<psicho> just one minor thing :D
<nasrullah> modem 3 G prolink
<psicho> but i guess i can solve it on my own :)
<r00t_ninja> what is it?
<piotrm> helo
<psicho> major thanx anyway !
<psicho> well it thinks that my second monitor is on the right, while in real its on the left :)
<r00t_ninja> you change that in nvidia-settings dont you
<psicho> yeah :)
<r00t_ninja> nasrullah : right click on network icon in sytem tray
<r00t_ninja> and then click manage connections
<bearbonez> ajd2k9:  my replys dont show for me in that private conversation :-/
<nasrullah> ok then thank a lot
<r00t_ninja> see if you can configure it in there
<ajd2k9> r00t_ninja: im clicking on activate but nothings happening.
<nasrullah> i donot own one now but i want to buy one soon..which one you advice me to buy
<r00t_ninja> are there 2 options?
<flobbie_> it is working after I deleted my config
<r00t_ninja> click on the one below and then click back to the reccomended one
<r00t_ninja> and then click activate
<r00t_ninja> its a little bug i noticed
<mass> have anyone tried kubuntu 9.10 standard desktop install with manually selected partitions?
<ajd2k9> there isnt one below .. il try starting again.
<bigbrovar> mass> yep its what i use
<r00t_ninja> is there only one option?
<ajd2k9> yeh
<r00t_ninja> what version?
<mass> i'm having trouble with booting
<ajd2k9> v 185
<r00t_ninja> try just double clicking it
<mass> possibly either grub or boot flag problem
<r00t_ninja> and then clicking activate
<ratasong> hi..may i know where xorg.conf located in kde3 kubuntu?
<psicho> what can be the problem if the KpackageKit can find the app i looking for , but i have no option to install it
<psicho> ?
<r00t_ninja> psicho: what do you mean?
<r00t_ninja> did you click the little arrow
<psicho> ratasong etc/X11
<r00t_ninja> and then click apply
<bigbrovar> psicho> u mean can find or cant* find?
<ajd2k9> r00t_ninja: its installing now .. thanks
<psicho> but that little arrov is grey
<r00t_ninja> you have to click it
<r00t_ninja> to make it blue
<ratasong> psicho: i've been there but there is no xorg.conf
<psicho> even if i click on it, its still grey
<psicho> its kdevelop what i want to install
<mass> bigbrovar so you had no problems with booting into your linux installation?
<r00t_ninja> do other applications install?
<psicho> i guess
<r00t_ninja> try install it from a terminal
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get kdevelop
<psicho> ok
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<psicho> thanx
<keffie_jayx> hey all,
<bigbrovar> mass> none at all. on first boot i logined me out immediately. after trying for like 5 times and same result. i just restarted and all was fine till this day :)
<psicho> E: Invalid operation kdevelop
<psicho> hmm
<keffie_jayx> I have read samba is not very Kool in Kubuntu. I tried sharing a file through Dolphin and nothing happens, Should I try somentihg differnet?
<psicho> strange
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<bigbrovar> psicho> sometimes u have to change find by name to find by description
<psicho> okey its downloading now
<psicho> thanx
<r00t_ninja> keffie_jayx : try smb4k
<sTrGs4ol> keffie_jayx : try smb4k
<keffie_jayx> alright
<sTrGs4ol> alright
<keffie_jayx> sTrGs4ol: you are a bot repeating everythin one says
<sTrGs4ol> sTrGs4ol: you are a bot repeating everythin one says
<ajd2k9> R00t_ninja: nah HDMI still aint working normal VGA is though ..
<r00t_ninja> did you restart?
<ajd2k9> yeh
<r00t_ninja> also try installing nvtv
<ajd2k9> whats that?
<mass> hmm grub gave me error 15 and refuses to respond - what's the usual problem?
<r00t_ninja> Details:
<r00t_ninja> This is a program to control the TV encoder chips on NVidia cards under Linux, in order to get tv-out with a wide range of resolutions and sizes, including "overscan" modes. It does even work with the free nv drivers.
<r00t_ninja> search it in kpackagekit
<ajd2k9> okay
<r00t_ninja> or runn the command in a terminal:
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install nvtv
<luigi> list!
<luigi> hello
<luigi> help
<r00t_ninja> with?
<r00t_ninja> try //list
<luigi> stop
 * urthmover is trying to install kubuntu for the 10th or so time since yesterday still struggling to get to a working desktop.....on a Dell e6400 with nvidia NVS160
<ajd2k9> r00t_ninka: nvtv doesnt seem to do anything
<keffie_jayx> r00t_ninja:  thanks
<luigi> xdcc
<mass> hmm did anyone else' kubuntu 9.10 installation had trouble with grub?
<urthmover> luigi this channel is for chatting about kubuntu not for files
<urthmover> no mass my troubles are revolving around getting to a working desktop ...my guess is its a nvidia driver issue
<ratasong> if there's no xorg.conf,should i create it by myself?
<mass> what model is your GPU?
<urthmover> nvidia NVS160 on a dell e6400 laptop
<r00t_ninja> nah hal handles xorg devices now
<r00t_ninja> nah hal handles xorg settings now
<urthmover> without installing anything...on a fresh kubuntu install.....the system boots to the graphical login prompt....then I type in user/pass   for a sec I get a Xorg X icon...then the graphical login comes back
<mass> urthmover that sounds obscure - either that or i'm just a little behind on my GPU knowledge
<r00t_ninja> doesnt sound like an xorg problem
<urthmover> mass: I'm thinking you are behind.....this is a new'ish laptop from a few months ago...its a current latitude model
<r00t_ninja> if xorg is actually starting
<urthmover> r00t_ninja: which log should I look at to solve this error?
<ratasong> so where can i edit settings for screen resolution now?i need to force my screen resolution to 1024 768 and kr&r doesnt want to keep my setting though
<r00t_ninja> urthmover: /var/log/xorg
<mass> hmm i think i may have found a fix for my grub problem
<urthmover> r00t_ninja: ok I'll check there right now...I just got to a login
<urthmover> r00t_ninja: on this fresh install
<mass> for some reason, the menu.1st file isn't created
<r00t_ninja> grub2 doesnt use that
<mass> oh darn
<urthmover> mass: right this is grub2
<mass> so i still don't know why my grub is complaining :/
<urthmover> mass: try running sudo update-grub
<urthmover> mass: and sudo os-prober to identify multiple OS if you are dual booting
<mass> i'm booting off a live cd right now
<mass>  sudo update-grub
<mass> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<Fazer2> hey, I removed kpackagekit and installed synaptic, but it looks ugly; I have gtk engine, other apps written with gtk (like Firefox) look ok
<mass> damn of all my years of playing with linux, i never had to deal with grub problems
<rexus> hi guys, how can I connect to yahoo messenger using empathy? what package do I need to install?
<mass> haze
<maco> i need to learn to use grub2
<rexus> mass: telepathy-haze you mean?
<mass> yes, sorry
<maco> my accumulated knowledge keeps getting slapped by new tech
<mass> haze is the one with libpidgin, therefore containing everything but MSN and Jabber
<rexus> mass: I had that package installed however I'm not able to see the yahoo backend in my empathy
 * ubuntu_ 
 * ubuntu_ just installed kubuntu... 
<mass> hmm rexus i'll definitely try once i fix my grub2 problem
<rexus> ok
<mass> i can't possibly be the only person having troubles with grub2 btw... i barely did anything out of the ordinary!
<faithlove> howdy guys
<korvin> hi
<mass> man, why did ubuntu chose grub2 as the default :(
<faithlove> cuz it's newer than grub1
<faithlove> :))
<faithlove> but it asked me if i wanted to install grub1
<Fazer2> ok, I found a solution to gtk apps running as root and looking ugly
<Fazer2> sudo cp ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 /root/.gtkrc-2.0
<mass> yeah but i have no freaking idea how to fix my grub problem now
<maco> grub2 works fine for me but i dont know how to configure it yet
<Fazer2> and you're done!
<mass> and it shouldn't even have a grub problem - i didn't do anything fancy
<Fazer2> maco: http://bapoumba.wordpress.com/2009/10/11/uf-tutorial-of-the-week-october-12-2009-grub2-tutorials/
<r00t_ninja> did you do a fresh intall or an upgrade
<mass> well actually, i did mount my /boot on a separate partition, but that has never been a problem will all previous versions
<ajd2k9> right it displays on my tv but dpi is out totally iv tried changing it then the screen just goes nblank ..
<mass> fresh install
<korvin> anybody have xpress 200m and ubuntu 9.10?
<r00t_ninja> ajd2k9: what about the resolution
<ajd2k9> the res says its at 1920 1080 .
<r00t_ninja> is that the correct res
<ajd2k9> yeah .
<ajd2k9> its a 32" tv
<korvin> anybody have xpress 200m and ubuntu 9.10?
<r00t_ninja> can you pastebin your xorg.conf
<ajd2k9> that to me?
<r00t_ninja> yea
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> first run
<ajd2k9> il have to restart and put it back on the 32"
<Captain_Haddock> ajd2k9: how are you connecting to the telly?
<ajd2k9> HDMI
<r00t_ninja> plug it in
<r00t_ninja> and run the command
<r00t_ninja> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ajd2k9> okay
<r00t_ninja> done?
<ajd2k9> yeah doesnt seem to have done anything.
<r00t_ninja> you have to restart
<ajd2k9> okay brb
<lovre> im on a fresh Karmic system, and i would like to set up everything necessary for C programming. Can someone help with this?
<r00t_ninja> your all set
<steevc> I'm planning to upgrade today. Do I need to comment out PPA lines in sources.list?
<r00t_ninja> you have gcc
<Huntz23> morning all
<r00t_ninja> lovre: open up kate and enable the plugins you want and stuff
<r00t_ninja> save as default session
<psicho> a good kde mp3 player which can play my mp3 files on NTFS partitions ?
<lovre> r00t_ninja: i have no experience in C programming i linux, so any help is appriciated..
<r00t_ninja> amarok should have mp3 support
<_nix_> psicho: hello, amarok should work and prompt you for installing mp3 support if it doesn't have it already.
<urthmover> psicho: rythmbox amarock or vlc
<Captain_Haddock> steevc: upgrade to karmic?
<psicho> thanx
<steevc> Captain_Haddock: Yes. Have PPAs for Gwibber and kubuntu-experimental
<lovre> r00t_ninja: what do i do with kate? I dont know what plugins i need...
<Huntz23> Is firefox the best web browser we have to use on nix?
<Captain_Haddock> steevc: the updater comments them out automatically.. but you could do it yourself too, to be safe.
<mugginz> hey pete_^
<Captain_Haddock> steevc: that said, unless you want something specific in karmic, I wouldn't upgrade... or at least check with the live cd first.
<mugginz> Got some info bout two video cards and kde
<_nix_> Huntz23: it does what most people want it to do in a safe and friendly way
<korvin> <lovre>save your file as <name_of_file>.c and in terminal do: gcc <name_of_file.c>; then ./a.out
<Huntz23> _nix_: thats a respectable answer
<_nix_> Huntz23: I just don't get the notion of "best" since the idea is highly subjective :)
<Huntz23> my wife has been using facebook, and apparently the flash lags alittle
<Captain_Haddock> Huntz23: I personally prefer Opera.
<steevc> Captain_Haddock: I like to run the latest version to get the benefits. It's only a general home PC, so not a disaster if it goes wrong
<Huntz23> _nix_: yea, in retrospect it was a little vague
<Captain_Haddock> steevc: roger
<Huntz23> I guess I am looking for something that lags a bit less, and I dont think its the way I am setup but I could be wrong
<lovre> korvin: ok, thx :D
<pete_^> mugginz: Hey
<_nix_> Huntz23: I maybe wrong but that seems like an issue with the flash plugin itself regardless of the browser being used.
<mugginz> pete_^: I know why you were getting the black stuff in the try
<mugginz> * tray
<Huntz23> _nix_: I updated to 10
<pete_^> mugginz: lack of ARGB with Xinerama or something so someone thought
<mugginz> When you use xinerama you loose compositing
<mugginz> But there's a work around
<pete_^> mugginz: Yes, compositing with xinerama is a no go sadly (2d performance sucks too)
<neceve> on Karmic, what should I do on kde to detect and ask me "what to do" with the USB storage devices (external hdds and memory sticks)?
<pete_^> mugginz: not Xgl please ;)
<Huntz23> so that would lead me to believe that I need to work on my browser
<mugginz> Some say you can get around it with xserver-xgl
<mugginz> pete_^: Why?
<tdn> How do I rip a DVD video in Kubuntu 9.10? I have tried K3b > Tools > Rip Video DVD, but nothing happens.
<Walzmyn> tdn handbrake is the app of choice, but it's currently broken with 9.10
<pete_^> mugginz: It's fairly outdated and has some issues (used it years ago)
<korvin> how can i setup driver on xpress200m in Kubuntu 9.10? ati driver return error...
<tdn> Walzmyn, why and how broken?
<tdn> Walzmyn, what should I use instead then?
<mugginz> pete_^: I was hoping it would be OK.  Looks like I might have to go back to Windows then
<_nix_> Huntz23: I'd try out different browsers in that case. I heard google chrome is available for linux now.
<tdn> Walzmyn, cannot find packages matching handbrake
<Walzmyn> tdn: I don't know. I just went to download it today and their website said it was not working with a package in 9.10 and would update soon
<Walzmyn> tdn: not in repo, gotta get it from their website
<tdn> Walzmyn, ok. What to use then?
<pete_^> mugginz: It may work for you, but It's not really something I'm interested in using again. I think I will probably get a matrox TH2G which should make everything ok.
<Huntz23> hmmm, yeah I was diggin through the browser in the repositories for ubuntu hardy and wasnt sure about any of them
<_nix_> Huntz23: oh, its still in development
<Walzmyn> tdn:  don't know. but I would hope handbrake would be fixed pretty soon.
<mugginz> pete_^: I think I'll switch to Windows till I get a Eyefinity card
<pete_^> mugginz: Shame that. With Xinerama things work, except you lose compositing and some 2d performance (if you have a fast cpu it's managable)
<Huntz23> with so many to choose from, I gues I was looking for a way to not have to install all of them and try them... :)
<tdn> Walzmyn, do you use Kubuntu 9.10?
<Walzmyn> tdn yes
<tdn> Walzmyn, have you tried K3b for ripping?
<tdn> Walzmyn, it should be able to rip dvds.
<mugginz> pete_^: Yep, exactly.  I can't believe it's still broken in this way.
<Walzmyn> tdn no i have not
<Sqyber> any ideas where i can download nvidia (version 185) drivers when "hardware drivers" doesn't install them
<tdn> How do I rip video DVD in Kubuntu 9.10?
<pete_^> mugginz: There were things going around a while ago about GPU object and Xorg, supposedly that would make compositing work (but also require changes in the nvidia driver) doesn't seem to be any recent news on ti though
<Walzmyn> What's the difference between libavcodec52 and libavcodec-unstripped-52?
<mugginz> pete_^: I might see if I can find some more info on it.  If it's a choice outta No composited desktop and Windows with a composited desktop, I think Windows might win for now.
<pete_^> mugginz: oh, did you try taking a region screenshot (ksnapshot or prt scrn key) when you were running xinerama? Totally kills everything for me
<mugginz> I'll give it a go
<Huntz23> Is firefox 3.5 noticably different from 3
<mugginz> Just did it and it worked! No crashy.
<pete_^> mugginz: Interesting, I haven't tried it on 190 drivers, only 185.
<_nix_> Huntz23: :)
<mugginz> I'm running the 190.42 with a 9600GT and a 9800GT
<pete_^> mugginz: I'll be interested to see if it crashes with 190.42 and 8800+9800GT
<mugginz> I couldn't get the 9800GT and 7600GT to work together in Linux, only Windows
<pete_^> mugginz: Odd, I had the 8800 and a 5200 working for a while
<mugginz> I tried juxt about everything.  Then tested with Windows 7 x64 beta and still no go, then tried Vista x86 and it worked with the 7600GT and 9800GT
<pete_^> Strange
<mugginz> I agree
<mugginz> It's taken all day in experimentation
<mugginz> It's just lucky a freind could lend me the 9600GT
<pete_^> mugginz: now just convince your friend to take your 7600 and you're sorted ;)
<mugginz> But still no composite on 9600 and 9800
<Huntz23> _nix_: hehe .....is that an 'yeah not really' smiley face
<_nix_> Huntz23: its an i-am-sure-you-know-what-you're-doing face
<Huntz23> _nix_:  lol, yeah not always
<froglet> when I try to start kgpg on the command line, I get this:
<froglet> $  /usr/bin/kgpg
<froglet> QSystemTrayIcon::setVisible: No Icon set
<_nix_> Huntz23: heh, maybe you can try out opera. It's supposed to have a low memory footprint than firefox.
<froglet> I can start it in Gnome but not in KDE
<Huntz23> _nix_: I will say I have been running hardy for about a week and already wonder if I should reconsider my choice to wait for the next LTS
<froglet> jaunty btw but with kde 4.3
<froglet> Huntz23: Jaunty is fine but Karmic would give you grief
<Huntz23> _nix_: I have noticed alot of people not liking karmic
<_nix_> Huntz23: yah, the non-LTS releases don't seem very polished imo
<Intel_Power> helloo
<Huntz23> _nix_: I already decided on not getting karmic until it gets buffed out for sure
<froglet> anyone have an idea of why kgpg runs in Gnome but not in KDE?
<bbeck> Huntz23: Out of curiousity, what problem do you find in Karmic?
<Huntz23> _nix_: me none I ahvent went there, but I just see alot of people in here having issues
<groen> Hello, i'm having trouble with flash audio with kubuntu 9.10.
<Captain_Haddock> bbeck: ask me. ask me :P
<groen> Anyone any idea?
<froglet> it trashed my system and I tried installing it several times.  I installed it successfully only on a netbook, and upgrade from jaunty
<_nix_> Huntz23: I'm sure the last response was meant for bbeck :)
<Captain_Haddock> groen: this is an upgrade?
<_nix_> Captain_Haddock: i like your beard
<groen> Amarok and system sounds work fine, only flash in konqueror does not.
<Captain_Haddock> _nix_: just don't tug on it :)
<groen> No itś an frsh new installation
<froglet> even in my clean install of Karmic, it left me with only consoles
<froglet> and little consolation
<Huntz23> _nix_: I broke windows and last week I finished EOL Upgrade from edgy to fiesty, so I ws thinking of just chilling on a LTS for awhile, being as unstable releases if your not payin atttention can cause you a bit of grief
<groen> Iǘe tried pcm and one of my maudio delta 1010lt cards and both give audio exept from my browser, probably something with my settins
<groen> But what
<Huntz23> err, edgy to hardy
<Captain_Haddock> groen: other browsers?
<groen> I havvent found a awnser on a forum so far
<groen> No firefox does exactly the same thing
<bbeck> groen: try adjusing the volume of PCM
<_nix_> Huntz23: yep
<Captain_Haddock> groen: If it's any help, after my upgrade I had an option to switch flash plugins from the non-free version to the partner version (don't remember which).
<froglet> I disabled the applet in kgpg, perhaps now it will start in kde.... brb
<groen> Iǘe tried the terminal alsamixer, put there's no pcm volume controle there
 * Captain_Haddock is using ktorrent 3.3 \o/
<bbeck> groen: click kmix in system tray, press the mixer button.
<psicho> is there a good download manager which support downloading from servers like rapidshare as a premium user?
<Captain_Haddock> psicho: jdownloader
<psicho> thanx a lot !
<Captain_Haddock> not in the repo, but the site has instructions for installing on Linux.
<Huntz23> _nix_: but I am the type if its there why not...lol, other wise I would ahve just reinstalled a newer nix version instead of EOL upgrading from edgy, so I am bored after a week and thinking of upgrading...lol
<groen> Ok i have to set my settings to PCM first, there are only 2 maudio cards visible
<Huntz23> can't be any worse tha nrunning windows...hehe
<froglet> I am going to report a bug on kgpg, the problem is indeed just the applet
<tdn> Walzmyn, you can get handbrake for ubuntu 9.10 here: http://handbrake.fr/snapshot.php This snapshot should work for ubuntu.
<groen> Ehhh, i've got no PCM volume to select
<groen> Only abbout 20 other options from my maudio card's
<froglet> how do I report a bug on a PPA version, the same way as a bug on a regular release?
<groen> Any way to activate PCM in KDE mixer?
<bbeck> groen: I'm sorry I don't know.
<neceve> on Karmic, what should I do on kde to detect "device notifier" the USB mass storage devices (external hdds and memory sticks)?
<groen> Ubuntu 8.04 worket, but ubuntu 9.10 gave me no sound at all
<groen> Kubuntu only flash gives no sound
<groen> I've turned all my volume channels up (about 20 channels) but none give me audio, anyone please?
<jimp> need to find an easy graphical ftp server, I am new to ubuntu, been playing with it a few months... any suggestions
<bigbrovar> hey guys does kwin support Tiling?
<bigbrovar> hey guys does kwin support Tiling?
<_nix_> groen: are you sure none of them are muted? its typically the pcm channel
<groen> Flash just doesn't seem to work.
<groen> :-(
<groen> Audio that is
<Intel_Power> kde is the shit like windows
<Peace-> Intel_Power: maybe you are
<Peace-> be polite
<Guest42261> i have a problem when i open the package management and try to get anything from it or update it give me this   There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<costin__> Peace  sack my dick
<MBSTO> jodela...
<groen> I gues no one knowes, just like that song
<Guest42261> i have a problem when i open the package management and try to get anything from it or update it give me this   There are broken dependecies on your system. Please use an advanced package manage e.g. Synaptic or aptitude to resolve this situation.
<Guest42261> plz help
<Captain_Haddock> Guest42261: which package manager are you using?
<Captain_Haddock> KPackagekit?
<Guest42261> sypantic
<Guest42261> yup
<Captain_Haddock> eh? which one?
<Guest42261> KPackageki
<aotianlong> hi all
<aotianlong> i have a problem
<aotianlong> i was just update to ubuntu 9.10
<Captain_Haddock> Guest42261: do you have synaptic installed?
<Guest42261> nop
<Guest42261> KPackagekit only
<aotianlong> i found i can't control monitor's brightness.
<aotianlong> any idia
<Captain_Haddock> Guest42261: open a terminal (konsole) and type sudo apt-get update
<Walzmyn> aotianlong: what kind of computer?
<Captain_Haddock> aotianlong: you could in jaunty?
<groen> I have a problem with flash (youtube) there's njo audio
<groen> Anyone a idea?
<aotianlong> Captain_Haddock: yes , its all good in jaunty.
<aotianlong> Walzmyn: dell 1537
<aotianlong> Walzmyn: dell studio 1537
<Captain_Haddock> aotianlong: I suggest that you log a bug report on launchpad.
<Guest42261> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest42261> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Walzmyn> aotianlong: that a desktop or laptop?
<Captain_Haddock> Guest42261: close kpackagekit
<aotianlong> Walzmyn: laptop
<Captain_Haddock> and try again.
<aotianlong> i can control it on jaunty before.
<aotianlong> event can control it on boot time.
<Captain_Haddock> aotianlong: I'm pretty sure that my Mom's laptop has the same issue (a Lenovo)
<Captain_Haddock> (her short cut keys for brightness no longer work)
<groen> Konqueror isn't sending any audio to my system, how can i make it to?
<Guest42261> its already closed
<Walzmyn> aotianlong: i'm looking though synaptic and finding some pacakges specific to dell laptops, check and make sure those are installed
<Guest42261> it wont get fixed until i restart and type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<aotianlong> Captain_Haddock: so , this is a bug
<aotianlong> Walzmyn: ok , i will try it .
<aotianlong> Walzmyn: thank you.
<Walzmyn> aotianlong: other than that, I'm out of ideas :)
<Captain_Haddock> aotianlong: probably... especially if it was working in Jaunty.. even if there are separate packages for it in Karmic, which I doubt, the upgrade obviously broke it.
<Captain_Haddock> Guest42261: ok, restart and get back on IRC and we'll try again.
<Walzmyn> I'm using a thinkpad and I know in one release all my packages were auto-installed, next they were and 3rd they were again
<Walzmyn> who knows
<d9500> Guest42261: you're trying to install/upgrade something and received that error message, even with kpakcagekit closed?
<Guest42261> Captain_Haddock: ok
<Guest42261> d9500: yup
<aotianlong> Captain_Haddock: ubuntu sucks
<Captain_Haddock> aotianlong: well, the karmic upgrade was quite ridiculous.. I was quite happy with Jaunty.
<Walzmyn> aotianlong: you'll find that is a miniorty opinion in here
<d9500> Guest42261: i've had that happen before in ubuntu. i always used sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock, and then tried my install/upgrade again. seemed to work
<Captain_Haddock> d9500: he's rebooting.
<d9500> Captain_Haddock: ah. I gotta learn to type faster
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Captain_Haddock> ahmed: try sudo apt-get update again
<Guest54817> ok
<Captain_Haddock> that was a pretty quick reboot
<Walzmyn> d9500: play an MMORPG - you'll be forced to type fast :)
<ajd2k9> hey
<Guest54817> Captain_Haddock: it finished everything and didn't update anything
<Guest54817> just hit allover the place
<Walzmyn> Guest54817: it updated the database
<Captain_Haddock> Guest54817: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest54817> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest54817> Building dependency tree
<Guest54817> Reading state information... Done
<Guest54817> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<Guest54817> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<FloodBotK2> Guest54817: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Captain_Haddock> Guest54817: use the pastebin if you have a lot of errors (more than 3 lines)
<Guest54817>   libavformat52: Depends: libavcodec52 (>= 4:0.5+svn20090706) but it is not installed or
<Captain_Haddock> oops
<Guest54817> http://paste.ubuntu.com/312556/
<Captain_Haddock> Guest54817: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest54817> Captin_Haddock: when i write sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest54817> it just end up with me with a licenese agrrement about java in a blue screen
<Guest54817> in <ok> in the end and i couldn't found anything to do but close
<Captain_Haddock> hmm, odd. For installing java itself?
<Walzmyn> Guest54817: you dont' want to accept the licenese?
<Guest54817> Walzmyn: i wouldn't mind :D
<ajd2k9> hi there could anyone help me iv been trying to fix this for about 2 hours now and i cant the HDMI out on my 9800gt to display properly
<Captain_Haddock> Guest54817: you can't select OK?
<Captain_Haddock> ajd2k9: tried lowering resolution and work up from there?
<Guest54817> Captain_Haddock:you mean with the mouse
<ajd2k9> il give it a go
<Captain_Haddock> Guest54817: sure.. or click the tab key and once selected, press enter.
<Walzmyn> Guest54817: arrows to select, and spacebar to "click"
<Captain_Haddock> ajd2k9: you are using the multiple monitors interface from system settings?
<lakis> hello... i installed kubuntu karmic on my netbook dell mini inspiron 10 but the wireless doesnt work ..how can i enable it pleas???
<ajd2k9> no what im doing is running from a 15" tft then when i think it would of changed somthing .. restqarting and plugging the 32" on its own its starts to be fione but then nothings right text is like the size of my hand ect
<Guest54817> Captain_Haddock ,Walzmyn: done godbless you both :D
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Walzmyn> Guest54817: ha!, we've been there ourselves
<Captain_Haddock> Guest54817: also do sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Walzmyn> Guest54817: i suggest using synaptic in the future
<Captain_Haddock> next time this happens you can use synaptic to fix things.. kpackagekit is a POS :)
<Guest54817> Captain_Haddock , Walzmy: i will
<Guest54817> :D
<Captain_Haddock> ajd2k9: I've connected to my 32" LG via the multiple monitors interface fine.
<Captain_Haddock> although this was using RGB.
<Guest54817> i was going to install the version again but it didn't work with me :D
<Captain_Haddock> lakis: I take it that your ethernet is working ok?
<ajd2k9> it doesnt even detect it unless its on its own .. i may try using the onboard hdmi and take the G card out
<lakis> yes ethernet is ok
<lakis> but wireless tab in network  manager is greyd out
<Captain_Haddock> lakis: how about ifconfig in konsole? You see the wifi interfaces?
<lakis> i dont know what you mean ?
<lakis> how do i do this?
<Captain_Haddock> lakis: open Konsole (terminal) and type ifconfig
<ncv> just to know: to work "device notifier" for usb mass storage on Karmic Koala is necessary to install usbmount, by default is not installed...
<Captain_Haddock> lakis: see if you can see wmaster or similar
<peabody> ugh, I'm pouring through documentation.. how do I mount my /tmp partition with a umask 0000 ?
<peabody> it's ext3
<peabody> should I just format it as fat32?
<Captain_Haddock> ncv: nice, thanks.
<lakis> no i dont see anything like that
<Captain_Haddock> ncv: I was actually trying to mount my ipod as you wrote that :)
<Captain_Haddock> "I was trying to mount my ipod" sounds so dodgy :S
<Captain_Haddock> lakis: it was working fine in Jaunty?
<Captain_Haddock> lakis: oh never mind.. fresh install
<lakis> i just bought it
<lakis> i didnt have jaunty
<ncv> Captain_Haddock: if is not working for the first time, take out the device from the USB and put it in again... it worked to me...
<Captain_Haddock> ncv: roger
<lakis> it seems like it need some kind of drivers maybe ?
<lakis> like the wireless card is not supported..
<Captain_Haddock> lakis: yes... look in your start menu for "hardware drivers"
<lakis> you mean is startmenu - system - hardware drivers?
<Captain_Haddock> yes
<lakis> ok hold on
<Captain_Haddock> this should list any "Restricted" drivers that are available
<aotianlong> hi
<aotianlong> my monitor's brightness now fixed.
<Captain_Haddock> aotianlong: how?
<aotianlong> i was just install xbacklight
<aotianlong> restarted the matchine
<Captain_Haddock> shortcut keys also work?
<aotianlong> it works
<Captain_Haddock> nice
<aotianlong> other shortcut keys always works.
<aotianlong> it's cool
<aotianlong> hope this will help some body.
<aotianlong> bye . thank you
<Captain_Haddock> thanks
<Captain_Haddock> cya
<groen> I've tried all the pulse audio apps but still, nothing
<lovre> whats that command called, for installing LAMPP and some other services?
<groen> weeo
<kubunter> nvidia v185 driver is installed but error is coming: out of range
<groen> weep
<kubunter> help!!!
<lovre> !lampp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lampp
<lovre> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kubunter> is anyone there to help me??
<kubunter> nvidia v185 driver is installed but error is coming: out of range...
<kubunter> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> kubunter, which nvidia card ?
<kubunter> BluesKaj:i hav installed nvidia v185 driver
<kubunter> BluesKaj: its giving error out of range
<kubunter> BluesKaj: it was recommended on hardware drivers list
<BluesKaj> not the driver ..which card ?  do: lspci | grep VGA
<kubunter> BluesKaj: nVidia corporation C51G (Geforce 6100)
<lovre> i have used tasksel to install LAMP, it has finished and exited. What now? where is it, how do i start the server?
<kubunter> lovre: type :which LAMP
<lovre> kubunter: im not sure, the one tasksel offered me....
<kubunter> BluesKaj: how do i solve it?
<_gtt_> I have two sound cards. after upgrading to Karmic Koala, I hear no sound. how do I resolve this?
<BluesKaj> kubunter, hang on , I'm looking
<kubunter> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> kubunter, what kind of monitor do you have ?
<kubunter> BluesKaj: 17 inches....1280*1024 max .resolution ....ViewSonic
<BluesKaj> kubunter, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> kubunter, then , sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<kubunter> BluesKaj: ok let me try
<BluesKaj> kubunter, choose the vesa driver for now if it's available
<BluesKaj> !pm | korvin
<ubottu> korvin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<korvin> ok
<BluesKaj> korvin, which graphics card ?
<korvin> i can't find xorg.conf in kubuntu 9.10
<korvin> xpress 200m
<Lord_Drachenblut> korvin: I don't think karmic uses xorg.conf by default but i could be mistaken
<BluesKaj> korvin, by default there's no xorg.conf , the kernel source modules are supposed to contain the correct driverd for your HW , hence in their infinite wisdom , no xorg.cong.
<BluesKaj> conf
<korvin> ok,thanks
<second_nick> hello guys
<BluesKaj> korvin, you might be able to create an xorg.conf file : sudo ati-xconfig
<korvin> i setup open driver
<K350> Any link about how to set up wireless on kubuntu 9.10?
<Shockrates> i was here again some time ago. i did remove some libs from my system, so when i logged in i had no gui only a console. now i run (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop), to get all missing dependancies but still when kubuntu loads i only get a konsole (where i enter credentials). what can i do?
<endry> 1
<korvin> K350 - only in russia
<ajd2k9> he there i have a problem when im watching a video on mozilla my mouse just stops working and i have to reboot .. anybody heard of this before
<Shockrates> help someone
<Error> i was here again some time ago. i did remove some libs from my system, so when i logged in i had no gui only a console. now i run (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop), to get all missing dependancies but still when kubuntu loads i only get a konsole (where i enter credentials). what can i do?
<K350> korvin: Russian will be fine..you've a link?:-)
<korvin> 1 sec
<korvin> K350: broadcom?
<K350> korvin: shto?
<korvin> proizvoditel wi fi kartochki. Broadcom?
<K350> ne mogu seichas govorit, zovut uzhinat. Poshli mne pozhaluista link v privat
<korvin> stoy
<korvin> K350: tebe drova postavit' ili nastroit'?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I want to use rt61pci in kubuntu 9.10
<drcode> I try to compile kerenel with the driver, but I got kernel panic
<drcode> on vfs mount , any idea?
<slav> éj orhei
<slav> sorry
<Err0r> guys i deleted some libs which i replaced now.
<Err0r> and gui cant start
<Err0r> i did install kubuntu-desktop but startx command says xinit is missing or something like this ( no screen found)
<Err0r> what can i do
<jwx> Err0r: use login manager? kdm
<Err0r> what comand
<Err0r> command
<Err0r> should i run?
<Err0r> kdm is already running
<jwx> maybe /etc/init.d/kdm start
<jwx> restart then
<Err0r> jwx : when i run startx , it says failed to load nvidia kernel module, no drivers found
<Err0r> so maybe i remove or something happend to my nvidia drivers
<Err0r> how can i fix it?
<Err0r> by commandline?
<jwx> Err0r: using nvidia driver versrion 185 here, maybe you can install that
<Err0r> yeah
<Err0r> how
<Err0r> whats the command
<Err0r> i have only access to tty1
<steve_> Hello everybody!
<steve_> I was looking for some help installing a usb wifi card via modprobe&etc... can I ask here for some help?
<jwx> Err0r: maybe sudo apt-get install nvidia-185-modaliases nvidia-glx-185
<Err0r> jwx : it appears all gpu drivers are missing cause it says cant connect to x server
<Err0r> will this be ok?
<Err0r> it appears i am missing the generic gpu driver too
<Err0r> is there a repair function in the livecd of kubuntu?
<Err0r> or whats the command to install what default tool i am missing
<Err0r> like this generic driver
<jwx> Err0r: sorry don't have answers to your questions.. there is also text browsers lynx, links etc if you want to research the web
<yofel_> Err0r: to use the default driver (e.g. NV) just move /etc/X11/xorg.conf away and reboot
<Err0r> ok
<yofel> Err0r: after that remove all nvidia drivers (but not the *-modaiases packages) and try to install the driver again
<Err0r> done
<Err0r> yofel : i removed xorg.conf
<yofel> ok
<Err0r> yofel : how do i remove the rest of nvidia drivers
<Err0r> yofel :?
<al_> здрасте
<yofel> Err0r: check in your package manager which version you have installed and remove (for example) nvidia-glx-185 nvidia-185-kernel-source
<Err0r> yofel :ok
<al_> здрасте гаварю
<HAXOR> ты на инглиш канале
<Err0r> yofel : but there is a problem now, when i try to login (i have gui screen) X server restarts and i get back to the login screen (this happens if i choose kde and failsafe)
<al_> а где русский ?
<yofel> o.O
<HAXOR> #kubuntu.ru
<yofel> Err0r: something useful in Xorg.0.log why it fails?
<al_> спс
<HAXOR> sorry gays ;)
<kubunter> BluesKaj: hey buddy i m nt able to solve the problem by ur -phigh method.
<maco> thats because dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg hasnt done squat since about gutsy
<kubunter> maco: waat dude ..?
<maco> im guessing thats what youre talking about
<maco> people still recommend that command even though it hasnt been useful in a bit over a year
<yofel> what's -phigh supposed to do anyway?
<kubunter> maco: actually my DUI comes for some times in 1280*1024 res.but after 5 secs..it goes outaa range ..
<Err0r> yofel : Xorg.0.log not such file or directory
<maco> yofel: limit it to high-priority questions only
<kubunter> maco: so wat should i use to solve it ..
<Err0r> yofel : or what
<yofel> Err0r: uups, sry,  I meant /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Err0r> wait
<maco> DUI? i didnt know traffic violations had resolutions...
<yofel> maco: ah, thx
<kubunter> maco: hey u thr.
<maco> aye
<maco> but i havent had to fiddle with xorg.conf in a long time...my driver actually works ;-)
<kubunter> maco: so wat should i do to get back my maximum resolution(1280*1024)
<maco> what driver?
<kubunter> maco: my driver worked good as well before ..nvidia version 185  for nvidia Geforce6100.
<mck182> hey, is there in Karmic that new notification system - notify-osd?
<yofel> mck182: notify-osd is for gnome
<maco> it can be used in kubuntu
<mck182> yofel: yeah, but it was supposed to be ported to qt
<maco> right click the system tray and there are settings to decide if you use knotify or notify-osd
<maco> its not that its ported to qt, its that it uses your plasma theme
<mck182> maco: and how well does it work?
<maco> and i prefer it now because it only shows 2 notification at a time
<Err0r> yofel : i found 3 entries of, failed to initialize GLX extension (compatible nvidia X DRIVER not found) and 1 of XKB: no components provided for device virtual core keyboard
<mck182> perhaps any screenshots?
<maco> knotify still cant queue, so it'll over your whole screen
<yofel> ah, so that's what 'ayatana notifications' is supposed to mean...
<maco> yofel: yes
<kubunter> maco: nvidia version 185  for nvidia Geforce6100.
<maco> kubunter: i dont know much about nvidia...
<maco> kubunter: do you have that resolution listed in your xorg.conf?
<kubunter> BluesKaj: yaa i did it
<maco> (i havent done xorg.conf stuff in nearly 2 years, so....)
<kubunter> maco: byee
<yofel> Err0r: huh? did you really delete your xorg.conf?
<Machtin> Hey guys! Any way to check how much bandwidth wine uses?
<Err0r> yofel : yes
<Err0r> i did it 2 times, the second it says cant find it
<yofel> hm, did you reboot? removed the nvidia driver?
<Err0r> i rebooted
<Err0r> removed the nvidia driver dont know how to do this
<yofel> 'suod aptitude purge nvidia-glx-185'
<yofel> *sudo
<Err0r> yofel : i downloaded and installed 190 driver from their site
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> ok, lets see...
<tdn> How do I get debug symbols for k9copy?
<lorecaster> hail room, just a quick question... my windows computer can't seem to get permission to use samba resources, no matter what i do. Anyone have any ideas? I've asked in the #samba room, but no one's talkin ;)
<Err0r> Version:
<Err0r> 	
<Err0r> 185.18.36
<FloodBotK2> Err0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Err0r> what can i do?
<Err0r> sudo aptitude purge nvidia*?
<yofel> Err0r: did you install some .bin file?
<yofel> iirc the driver from the nvidia site comes in a *.bin file
<tdn> How do I get the newest version of WINE for Kubuntu 9.10?
<yofel> tdn: the newest official one is the wine1.2 package
<Err0r> yofel : yes it was a bin file which i run with sh
<yofel> Err0r: then I don't know how to remove it, haven't used those for quite a while
<yofel> any other nvidia users here?
<Sqyber> yofel:  me
<yofel> Sqyber: an idea how to remove the nvidia-site drivers?
<Sqyber> nope, i've never tried it
<Hercooles> hi, how can I put the computer and home folder icons on the desktop in kde4?
<yofel> Err0r: well, you could try to ask in #ubuntu if somebody can help you there, driver issues don't have anything to do with kde
<Machtin> how can i check how much bandwidth wine (or another program) uses?
<yofel> you'll get a wider audience there
<yofel> Hercooles: tried the 'Folder View' widget?
<Sqyber> Hercooles: or if you use lancelot menu you can simply drag them to desktop
<Err0r>  20:24:54 | <ghostcube> sh NVIDIA*.run --unisntall
<Err0r>  20:25:11 | <ghostcube> *bin
<yofel> ah, good to know :)
<Hercooles> Sqyber: ok, i try it
<ghostcube> o.O
<MTGap> Where can I get koffice 2.1 from
<Hercooles> hmm, it shows the files from the folder
<Hercooles> I want only two icons
<slow-motion> hi
<kubuntuser> hi slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi kubunter
<Err0r> 0:38:21 | <Err0r> it says
<Err0r>  20:38:23 | <Err0r> cant open
<Err0r>  20:38:30 | <Err0r> sh: cant open nvidia...
<frewsxcv> i just tried to install kubuntu, but when it got to disc partitioning, it got to 47%, told me that gnu has issues with 2048 size hard drives or something, and then froze there
<Galvatron> Hi
<ahmetozocak> turkçe bilen varmı yaaaaa
<walentyna> hello!
<ahmetozocak> ubuntuda ilk kullanıcı olarak fazla bilgim yok da
<Galvatron> English please
<walentyna> hello everybody!
<Galvatron> Hi
<walentyna> how are you galvatron? :P
<Galvatron> W porzadku
<walentyna> ???
<Galvatron> Sorry, your not Polish? I thought so from your nick
<Galvatron> Anyway
<Err0r> IS THERE A WAY TO GO BACK TO MY DEFAULT GENERIC GPU DRIVER?
<Galvatron> I have a strange problem with Kubuntu 9.10. I run it with Compiz-Fusion od Radeon 9200SE (opnen drivers). Today it freezes/hangs like crazy. I suspect somo problems with KDE/Plasma, X-server or drivers.
<Galvatron> Just recently I enbled DRI2 beacause of X-server instability (crashes with some Compiz effects)
<jwx> Err0r: caps is on
<inma> Hello
<inma> I have some doubts regarding USB-creator
<yofel> Err0r: as you see we're all out of ideas, did you try in #nvidia ?
<inma> If I create a swap partition on somewhere else than the usb pendrive where I want to install ubuntu, will the the system find and use it?
<MTGap> Does anyone know why koffice's ppa hasn't been updated it's still at beta 2
<apparle> inma: I think you will have to create the entry in the fstab
<Galvatron> Ask Koffeine developers
<Galvatron> Yesterday it crashed my X
<jhutchins> inma: You may need to list it in your fstab, but yes.
<jhutchins> Err0r: edit xorg.conf
<inma> apparle, jhutchins, what if I pulg the USB pendrive into different computers, every one of them with the swap partitions in different places? Should I add every location of the swap partition of every computer?
<inma> *plug
<apparle> No I don't think that is good...... do you desperately want the swap.... becoz you can do without swap also
<inma> apparle: one of the system has only 128 mb ram, would I need the swap in that case?
<MTGap> Does anyone know why koffice's ppa hasn't been updated, it's still at beta 2
<ghostcube> hmm ok i got a problem my firefox doesnt load apt:program links
<neptune_> hey does anyone know how to import data from an xml file to OppenOffice Spreadshit? Or, altearnatively how to write an excell file from c++?
<ghostcube> it tells me no programm to handle apt protocol
<apparle> inma: Then I dunno what to do
<daverag> Hey guys I'm in a lot of trouble here, my USB drives and CDrom don't work, at first my USB keyboard & mouse didn't either but I fixed them in Xorg.  I think it might be related to this error after I upgraded Kubuntu Karmic: hald[1108]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000410e70 sp 00007fff4b74b470 error 4 in hald[400000+56000]
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to get the right flash plugin for this site, it works on W7 - 64bit , but not on kubuntu karmic 64bit using FF : http://www.cbc.ca/video/#/Shows/The_Ron_James_Show/ID=1314389836
<daverag> BluesJak: doesnt work for me in either FF or Chrome, try a Vbox
<markhole> Hey blues, just get the flashplugin-nonfree package
<daverag> Can anyone help with my drivers issue, I'm in a lot of trouble here!
<BluesKaj> markhole, I have it , does the site work for you ?
<BluesKaj> daverag, what HW drivers ?
<markhole> BluesKaj, i thought it did, but actually trying to use it is a bit janky.
<BluesKaj> markhole, which browser ?
<markhole> BluesKaj, ff3.5.4
<jhutchins> inma: Some setups will automatically detect and use swap partitions and/or swap files.  I think knoppix will, but won't automatically use them, although you can make that the default.
<BluesKaj> I'm on 64 bit , that's prolly why the site won't play
<jhutchins> inma: You should probably look at some dedicated USB setups and see how they're configured.  It would be better to start with a live CD setup than a standard HD install.
<daverag> Well I'm not sure it's the drivers, but ALL my USB drives don't work, my cdrom either and before I had no keyboard or mouse, but I fixed it with xorg by adding the line Option          "AllowEmptyInput" "off" in xorg.conf
<daverag> I dmesg gives me a segfault for hald so I'm pretty it's the cause
<inma> jhutchins: it's not an hd install, is a usb install using ubuntu's USB-creator utility. Once I make it, and then load it, how can I see what swap partition will it use in case of need?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> can I load script after ubuntu load?
<Err0r> IS THERE A WAY TO GO BACK TO MY DEFAULT GENERIC GPU DRIVER?
<MBSTO> =0
<apparle> drcode? you there?
<apparle> Err0r: Can you plz tell you error again... I wasn't there
<Err0r> my Err0r is i cant switch back to my generic gpu driver (my nvidia one is broken, which i installed from their website)
<Err0r> i deleted xorg.conf too
<apparle> Err0r: did you try installing the one from repositories
<davidjheinrich> is there any way for me to rearrange parts of file names systematically? I.e., I have files htat startl ike 1x01, 1x02, and want to rename them 01x1, 02x1, etc?
<vitamin-carrot> woot
<Err0r> apparle : no i have the .run one which i installed with sh from their site
<vitamin-carrot> the missus has seen kubuntu in action on my machine and is now defragging hers so i can dualboot it with her windows
<FireCrotch> in kmail, when attempting to open a pgp encrypted email, I cannot - I get an error "You have just entered an invalid passphrase"  even though it never asked me for a passphrase. Anyone have any ideas?
<apparle> Err0r: Sorry for disconnecting
<apparle> Err0r: Which GRU do you have
<ajohnsen> waw, ubuntu's keyserver is really slow
<Err0r> apparle : my gpu is nvidia 9600m gt
<Sqyber> anybody got idea why firefox's sounds aren't working (kubuntu 9,10) ?
<apparle> Sqyber: you mean flash sound are not working
<apparle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sqyber> apparle: yep
<apparle> Err0r: currently are you in GUi or CLI
<apparle> Err0r: you need to install nvidia-glx-185
<Tupac_Shakur> hi
<vitamin-carrot> howdy
<apparle> Err0r: you there?
<jhutchins> Sqyber: pulseaudio?
<rainbow007> hi guys, i'm a novice, and what i did was, converted a ubuntu to kde-deaktop by installing the package from synaptic and at the time of installation i have left the default desktop gdm, expecting to change the option on my next logon, but unfortunately i couldn't find the options on login screen.is there anyway i could enable the options on login screen. why is it missing?
<Sqyber> jhutchins: might be (i got no idea seriously) :)
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: or as I suggested use KDM instead,  plus  it looks a lot nicer than GDM 2 :)
<second_nick> 22:05:53 | <Err0r> yes
<second_nick>  22:05:56 | <Err0r> i have cli
<second_nick>  22:06:03 | <Err0r> gui doesnt work
<second_nick>  22:06:22 | <Err0r> (0nly login manager works and when i try to login x server restarts and sends me back to the login)
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: that's  easy to change to KDM
<FloodBotK2> second_nick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<second_nick> here
<Error> me
<Error> apparle
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: by the way since your new  GDM =  Gnome Display Manager     KDM  is  KDE Display Manager
<Error> sebsebseb: hi shockrates here
<Error> :D
<apparle> Error: So you are in GUI or CLLI
<Error> gli
<Error> cli
<Error> 22:05:53 | <Err0r> yes
<Error>  22:05:56 | <Err0r> i have cli
<Error>  22:06:03 | <Err0r> gui doesnt work
<FloodBotK2> Error: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Error>  22:06:22 | <Err0r> (0nly login manager works and when i try to login x server restarts and sends me back to the login)
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: do you have your home dir on a different hdd?
<sebsebseb> Error: The troll?
<rainbow007> no
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: do you dual boot with windows?
<Error> sebsebseb : yes
<Error> sebsebseb : how are you my friend?
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:no i have installed it on vmware workstation .
<sebsebseb> Error: Are you still banned from the network?
<apparle> Error: install the packate 'nvidia-glx-185'
<Error> sebsebseb : never was
<sebsebseb> I thought you were
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: do you have alot in your Home dir?
<Error> apparle : thanks
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: my guess is you want to keep gnome but have the option to try kde right?
<Error> but i havent removed my .run driver of nvidia
<Error> apparle
<Error> completely just removed xorg
<apparle> Error: you can use the command 'sudo apt-get update nvidia-glx-185' and lets see if problem is fixed.... then we will see the thaks
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:exactly correct.
<apparle> Error: just a minute
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: All you need to do to be able to log in to both probably, and  to have a much nicer looking log in screen, is log into Ubuntu open the terminal.  or synaptic if you like.   remove  GDM  sudo apt-get purge  GDM  that does some config files or whatever  as well not just GDM    sudo apt-get install  KDM   and done.  There is probably a better way to switch between GDM and KDM though.
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: you may need to unistall KDE and then retry
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: that way you still have gnome
<sebsebseb> !purgenome |  rainbow007
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purgenome
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  rainbow007
<ubottu> rainbow007: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<vitamin-carrot> sebsebseb: thank you darling
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: so im guessing that KDE isnt showing in the sessions options on the logon screen
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: but it is just a guess
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:you are right
<vitamin-carrot> i like turtles
<sebsebseb> vitamin-carrot: I am not that keen on being called darling, but if your a  woman/girl  I guess well ok then
<apparle> Error: did you try restarting after you removed xorg.conf?
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:on the login screen i don't even see 'options' at all
<vitamin-carrot> sebsebseb: oh sorry "bro" I call everyone darling
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: what the .... arent they usually in the bottom left hand cornor?
<sebsebseb> vitamin-carrot: used to be like that
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: or has that changed in Karmic
<sebsebseb> vitamin-carrot: GDM 2 is a bit uh
<vitamin-carrot> brb need a smoke
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:i don't see anything on bottom left hand cornor. unfortunately even before the kde-desktop installation
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: any data in Home?
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:i'm running the latest ubuntu
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: hmmmmmmmmmm
<i_is_broke> my amarok went stupid and lost all of my music and wont re-install them....from my home dir. anyone else having issues like this?
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: You sure you want to do KDE instead of Gnome?
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: ima have to install ubuntu9.10 on a VM i have not played with it as i decided to come over to Kubuntu
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: i want to keep both of them, so that i can choose
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: by the way you can run most KDE apps inside  Gnome, just like most Gnome apps can be run inside KDE
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: there's also xubuntu by the way
<sebsebseb> XFCE
<i_is_broke> and lxde
<sebsebseb> yep and that
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: but i figure seeing as gnome is you primadry gui then your should remove KDE and give it another try
<sebsebseb> and many others
<i_is_broke> lxde is light weight like xfce but i think its not as light.
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: i know xubuntu
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:but why the options is missing from the latest version of ubuntu v9.10?any idea?
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: the optons should be there
<i_is_broke> although i have to admit i like the xfce4 over the 3.
<sebsebseb> it's just the new GDM 2 sucks
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:i don't see options mate
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: the old  GDM was great,  for users,  developers well they had  un clean code
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: Is there any data on your install yet?
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:no
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: When you installed last time what did you do?
<i_is_broke> i have so many of the files for kde and gnome that when my computer boots up it shows the kde splash screen then switches to the gnome splash screen..lol
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:normal installation from the bootup disk on vmware workstation
<sebsebseb> hmm
<vitamin-carrot> brb smoke time
<sebsebseb> your running Ubuntu in a vm?
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:everything seems fine. no errors
<rainbow007> yes
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: hmm I ddin't reolize that
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> really it should be your host OS :) the one properly installed onto your hard disk
<sebsebseb> why mess around with a vm, just  download the Kubuntu CD and install that into a vm,  or as your host OS
<sebsebseb> and  then if you want  Gnome inside it as well sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<davidjheinrich> is there any way for me to rearrange parts of file names? I.e., I have files that start like 1x01, 1x02, and want to rename them 01x1, 02x1, etc?
<sebsebseb> i_is_broke: I assume you mean it loads up saying Kubuntu, but then  you get GDM
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: i could download that.but i don't know some reason ubuntu missing options on left hand cornor
<sebsebseb> if  you installed  Kubuntu after Ubuntu  well then yes it will say Kubuntu is loading up and shutting down, unless you change that
<i_is_broke> sebsebseb, no it actually  shows both splash screens.
<maco> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm <-- to change your login screen between gnome & kde's
<maco> for xsplash....i'm not sure
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: since your doing vm's at the moment, you might want to vm  Ubuntu 9.04 as well,  then you can see the old log in screen,  the one that can be themed and such.   Then  you get an idea of the changes between the two.   Ok not  realy useful for fixing your issue, but at least this way,  you find out a bit more about the software.
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: i didn't chnage anything
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: GDM 2 (Gnome Display Manager)  is actsaully one reason I am keeping the other computer on 9.04,  untill  10.04 has been released
<sebsebseb> since the old version is :)    it seems when I do 10.04 on there I will end up using KDM instead
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: Maybe you haven't been following me so far since your new, there are differnet log in screens
<sebsebseb> Desktop Linux is all about choice,  choice for nearly every type of program you can think of
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:thanks for the advise. at least that would help me.i know what you mean, thanks a lot.
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:thanks a lot for trying to help me
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: thats cool dude ... ive only been using ubuntu since gutsy
<sebsebseb> vitamin-carrot: second release in 2005 for me, with Fedora Core 2 and 4 before it,  started using Desktop Linux in 2004
<vitamin-carrot> rainbow007: im so novice i forgot that vbox only runs 32bit OS's
<vitamin-carrot> lol
<rainbow007> thanks a guys. its my first chat in this forum and you people or awesome.
<sebsebseb> FC2  the one I just installed,  Knoppix, Gnooppix, and Morphix Live CD's later on etc
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: Newer is not always better!   With  Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu  it's not about what is the latest version, it's about what is still supported by security updates.
<vitamin-carrot> vmware workstation allows 64bit OS's yes?
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:i will download 9.04 and install it.thanks a lot mate.i'm really pleased for the response.
<sebsebseb> sometimes a new version of a program isn't  good for a particular user,  GDM 2  for example when it comes to me.
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: I didn't say to put 9.04 on as your host
<sebsebseb> I just said you might want to try it in a vm
<sebsebseb> also if you install Kubuntu rather than Ubuntu,  you will get KDM   not GDM 2 by default :)
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:i'm going to try it in a vm. what is the best one?
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: then if  you want Ubuntu/Gnome as well you can install it, and it will probably  say that Ubuntu is loading up and shutting down rather than Kubuntu, but that can also be changed
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: The best Ubuntu you mean?
<rainbow007> yes
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: if i install kubuntu, can i switch between ubuntu gdm and kde
<sebsebseb> ok let's make sure you understand this first what a release is, that's the number.   9.10 is the latest.   Then there are differnet versions of that,  Ubuntu, Kubuntu,  Xubuntu   and differnet versions of that even  Desktop version, server version etc.
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: GDM and KDM all they are is log in screens basicalley
<sebsebseb> your meant to be able to boot up Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Xubuntu for example, with them as long as they are installed
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:will there be options on the left hand cornor, so that i can choose
<sebsebseb> some log in screen's are better  than others depending on a user and what they want,  just like  for some users Ubuntu is better than Kubuntu or  Kubuntu is better than  Ubuntu, depending on the user and what they want
<sebsebseb> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: yes on KDM there is
<vitamin-carrot> brb installing kubuntu on the missus's machine
<sebsebseb> with Ubuntu 9.04  on the old GDM there is,   as for GDM  2 it's a bit differnet
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: I like the old GDM and not GDM 2, so I'll use KDM now.   In my opinion  KDM is now much better than  GDM 2.   At the end of  the day it doesn't really matter which one you use, as long as you can load up what you want to load from it,  Ubuntu or Kubuntu or Xubuntu or whatever you got installed
<rainbow007> sebsebseb: how do you change the option to boot to different derivatives(xubuntu,ubuntu,kubuntu)
<sebsebseb> the log in screen is meant to let you do that, once you have them installed
<PAR> Hi all, using kubuntu, trying to write a rule to run 'xmodmap' when I insert a usb mouse.  Currently I've got the rule calling a shell script, but xmodmap doesn't seem to be executing.  Prob doing something stupid.. any thoughts or a better place to ask?
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: personalley  I like  KDE 3 which you can't just have in 9.10,   one reason I will virtual machine the 9.10 version
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:so logging into the different derivatives gives different user  experience? interms of look and feel , programs/applications e.t.c?
<sebsebseb> KDE 3 is an older version of  KDE  that has been used for years,  KDE 4 which is used in Kubuntu 9.10 is pretty new really,   as I said before  Desktop Linux is very much about choice
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: basicalley yeah
<sebsebseb> Gnome and KDE are the two most popular desktop environments  with XFCE in third place
<rainbow007> what version of kubuntu is good to test on vm?
<sebsebseb> so that's  the way it looks,  and  quite a lot of programs as well,   then there are also  window managers which are just a graphical user interface such as  Fluxbox for example
<sebsebseb> if you have  differnet ones installed onot the same install,  your meant to select them from the log in screen, and decide which one to use
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: Most Linux distros  Linux distributions http://www.distrowatch.com that many people use today, will run  Gnome or KDE by default
<sebsebseb> I suggested earlier to vm  Kubuntu  9.10  since  your doing vm's anyway,  so  you have then tried both  Ubuntu and Kubuntu 9.10
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:good.very good explanation mate.which version of kubuntu you like for testing, so that one can choose all 3 of them installed and tested by logging into them different one's
<sebsebseb> Then really ideally  I think you should probably pick one to install  onto your computer for real onto the hard disk.   Then if you want to use the other you can install that as well yes.
<sebsebseb> I don't like  KDE 4  personalley as a desktop envrionement GUI and all that
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:would kubuntu 9.10 allow me to switch between all 3 derivatives (ubuntu,xbuntu and kbuntu)
<sebsebseb> I do however like some  of the KDE apps the Konversation IRC client for example, which I run inside Gnome
<sebsebseb> it used to be the KDE 3 version, but now it's the KDE 4 version
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: if they are installed yes, but that's a bit like dual booting switching to another one from the log in screen, so that's a bit sucky realy
<sebsebseb> What I personalley  would do is this,  put on a distro that  I am happy enough  to have as my host OS,   Ubuntu 9.10 for example,  and then virtual machine anything else that I want to do,   Kubuntu  KDE 3 version,  Windows even
<sebsebseb> and well  you know vm's it's basically running two or more OS's at once,  or  in this case desktop environments if for example you run  KDE inside  Gnome,  or  Gnome inside KDE
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:thats a great help.i don't really do that in rpoduction .but for testing and more over learning wi need to do.
<vitamin-carrot> and all with no risk to the host
<sebsebseb> yep
<rainbow007> this help is more than microsoft's technical support team. i'm really pleased guys
<vitamin-carrot> lol just waiting for the install to finish on the gf's machine
<vitamin-carrot> shes all excited and stuff
<sebsebseb> rainbow007: well there is a Windows channel on this network as well
<sebsebseb> ,but not run by Microsoft
<rainbow007> ohhh.great to know
<sebsebseb> ,but yes  Ubuntu and Kubuntu have a lot of good community support
<rainbow007> once again thanks a lot guys. good bye
<sebsebseb> ok no problem
<sebsebseb> hopefuly your running a proper install soon
<sebsebseb> installed onto your hard disk
<sebsebseb> :)
<rainbow007> definitely.i will rung kubuntu as host and the vista or windows 7.0 as vm.
<vitamin-carrot> best of luck rainbow007
<rainbow007> does it support windows 7.0
<rainbow007> as vm
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:thanks mate
<rainbow007> sebsebseb:can i run windows 7 as a vm on kubuntu
<vitamin-carrot> if you have vmworkstatioon i dont see why not
 * vitamin-carrot picks his nose
<rainbow007> vitamin-carrot:thanks a lot.
<rainbow007> good bye. have a nice day guys
<harmankaya> selam
<harmankaya> :S
<harmankaya> hi (:
<harmankaya> #ubuntu-tr
<harmankaya> join #ubuntu-tr
<harmankaya> :S
<apparle> harmankaya: if you are trying to join #ubuntu-tr and use '/joing #ubuntu-tr'
<yofel> or rather '/join #ubuntu-tr' ^^
<ericG> anyone know if its possible to use the new ubuntu software center in kubuntu?
<yofel> ericG: install the 'software-center' package
<FastElbow> "/j #whatever"is enough
<ericG> yofel:  do you know if there are any issues with using it kubuntu?
<yofel> ericG: none that I know of
<ericG> thanks yofel
<avihay__> doesn't work for me
<manase> hi
<vitamin-carrot> right im off gotta play some unreal tounament 3
<vitamin-carrot> cya
<vanessa> ,fg
<saxofun> hi all
<saxofun> I've the problem that I have no sound in firefox 3.5.4 when I play flash videos. Any ideas?
<drostie> Is there anything useful I can do to diagnose kcryptd? Like, "why are you running on my system?" etc. ?
<drostie> oh, nevermind. Apparently kcryptd isn't kde-related. o_O
<The_Journey> How do I install a left handed cursor pointing to the right in kubuntu?
<luis_> hello i wanna build my own HTPC using mithTV, can someone tell me what i need and what  i have to do? i got a sony bravia 42 so i wanna get to its max while using a ps3 also
<estrato> hi i whant to learn to use this can some one explain me plx oO?
<yofel> estrato: ?
<estrato> yes
<estrato> xD?
<estrato> yofel ?
<ayoze> olaa
<ayoze> algun español?
<ayoze> algun español?
<ayoze> olaa
<jamesjedimaster> !es | ayoze
<ubottu> ayoze: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ayoze> y como entro ahi?
<Traveler> hola
<Guest96379> hello
<Guest96379> hello all
<yofel> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<estrato> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<estrato> #kubuntu
<Guest96379> a question
<Guest96379> kubuntu have support for hp 2133 (mininote)
<Guest96379> who speaked spanish
<yofel> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest96379> gracias
<Guest96379> thank you
<yofel> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yofel> ;)
<alximik> "Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<alximik> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open."
<alximik> what can i do with it?
<yofel> alximik: a) what application tells you that? b) do you have apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, ... open?
<buketbarazi> tyt
<yofel> it means that you are trying to install/remove a package and another application already has locked the package database
<lovre> what is the best alternative for Fireworks on linux?
<yofel> alximik: if you can't find the application that's  causing the lock see
<yofel> !aptlock | alximik
<ubottu> alximik: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<alximik> yofel: any application, i have just installed kubuntu and i can install nothing
<yofel> alximik: tried what ubottu told you?
<alximik> yofel: yes, but i cant understand if updates was installed
<yofel> alximik: run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to check if you have all updates installed
<yofel> or check in kpackagekit if you have any
<alximik> yofel: now i can see updates downloading... i believe it will wirk!
<alximik> *work
<yofel> :)
<alximik> yofel: can you explain (for noobs =)) what was the reason?
<yofel> alximik: not sure, but I guess at some point the application that was installing something (updates?) crashed and left /var/lib/dpkg/lock behind
<yofel> that file tells other applications that they must not access the package database or it'll be corrupted
<yofel> so you had to remove the file by hand
<wojtek> Hi
<alximik> yofel: thanks you!!!
<jwx> hey! why is grub beta in 9.10?
<adaptr> grub 2.0
<jwx> adaptr: it's 1.97~beta4 here.. maybe i did something wrong then
<adaptr> dunno
<jwx> do you have 2.0?
<adaptr> rlogin.dk
<adaptr> bah
<adaptr> ii  grub                                      0.97-29ubuntu59                           GRand Unified Bootloader
<jwx> right.. so one can downgrade without issues?
<adaptr> downgrade to what ?
<jwx> grub 1.97 to 0.97 ?
<adaptr> you really have 1.97 ? look again...
<yofel> adaptr: karmic uses grub2 by default
<yofel> jwx: for 0.97 remove grub-pc and install grub
<yofel> it *should* work
<yofel> I never tested it
<adaptr> yofel: it doesn't upgrade during the dist-upgrade, then ?
<adaptr> because it didn't
<yofel> adaptr: there was some discussion about that, I don't know how it works right now, iirc it dosn't upgrade
<adaptr> yofel: it has not upgraded for me
<jwx> grub-install -v says grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97~beta4).. well it's working so maybe I shouldnt change =P
<yofel> jwx: do you have any issues with grub2?
<yofel> and 1.97~beta4 is the official version in karmic
<jwx> yofel: no just thought it was funny first thing shown when booting a new release was the text beta.. haven't had any problems with it
<yofel> (the devs want it tested in real life before the lucid LTS...)
<jwx> ah ok
<adaptr> lucid whatbeast ?
<adaptr> llama ?
<yofel> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<adaptr> pity
<BluesKaj> lucid lunatic ftw!
<BluesKaj> lucid lynx doesn't inspire me
<Guest70707> I'm not getting any temperatures from my plasma things
<Guest70707> do I need to install a package so it recognises my cpu?
<LjL> possibly "lm-sensors" (and run "sudo sensors-detect")
<BluesKaj> Guest70707, if not then open widgets and choose System Monitor - Temperature
<wickywooster> hello
<Guest70707> nope.... sensors-detect says no sensors were detected
<Guest70707> odd
<ultma2> I need help, I'm getting no sound form amorak when I try to play an mp3 file, but there is sound from videos on youtube
<korvin_> did you install codec?
<ultma2> korvin_: how?
<korvin_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
#kubuntu 2009-11-08
<ultma2> I need help, installing libavcodec still doesn't help, there is still no sound when I try to play an mp3 file in amorak
<rjlynn> Hi guys. I'm having some ridiculous trouble getting my laptop's S/PDIF output to work. It shows up on "aplay -l" and also in the Multimedia settings panel. I just can't get any sound out of it!
<rjlynn> it's a HP dv9720us laptop - it's got an nForce chipset, and a Conexant sound chip, but beyond that, I'm lost.
<ugur> hi all. I cannot have the network manager widget set my ip from dhcp but my dns address to another static value
<K350> What's recommended to install softwares with in Kubuntu 9.10, the "Add and remove software" in systemsettings or Synaptic?
<squall> it depends
<K350> I want to install wine. So?
<squall> if you want something for simple user - use add and remove software
<squall> if you want more detailed work - use synaptic
<squall> wine can be installed very easily
<K350> Ok. so for wine I guess add and remove will be fine.
<squall> surte
<squall> *sure
<squall> just open the add/remove, type wine and the package will be found by the system
<squall> but install the usual wine, not the wine 1.2 beta
<K350> I see..and then how do I install it?
<K350> ah..ok I'll avoid beta
<squall> all you have to do is to check the "wine" and apply
<squall> the application will be downloaded and installed on the system
<K350> including all thethings I need to run it?
<K350> if there's any....
<squall> exactly
<K350> Great!
<K350> Thanks a lot for your help. REally appruciated!
<squall> and if you use karmic koala you can just use the ubuntu software center, it is even easies than add/remove
<squall> anytime :-)
<K350> squall: Didn't work so well. First it said some dependencies where missing -> wine-dev. Then when trying to install wine-dev it said it's not satisfied..uh?
<K350> some missing dependies with wine-dev too
<K350> maybe synapitic here anyway?
<davidjheinrich_> hi all
<luis_> hello when u click "open" in an downloaded file, for example: in firefox download tab, u get a window open so u choose with what app u open that, but u start in home, and i dont know in what folders are apps like "amarok" or "dolphin" for example, can someone help me?
<squall> it is always better to use synaptic
<davidjheinrich_> does anyone know how I can apply the results of the "rename" command recursively in all sub-directories?
<carpii> maybe find -exec ?
<carpii> or find | xargs rename
<davidjheinrich_> could you explain that?
<carpii> which one
<davidjheinrich_> I just found the suggestionto do "for f in *; do" then type what u want to do, then done
<davidjheinrich_> the find | xargs rename
<carpii> well thatd work for a single dir, but it gets complex when you want to recurse into dirs i think
<carpii> xargs is only really when you have many many files
<bjoern_> Hello. I just got a problem ubgrading from jaunty to karmic. The upgrade terminated after installing but before cleanup and I got the reboot anouncement which I did. But menu.lst still pointed to the old kernel which didn't boot. I also couldn't boot the new kernel because there's no new initrd. Any ideas?
<luis_> but davidjheinrich_, when u open files in firefox download tab, u dont get in terminal, instead u get in a window when u must choose the programs from a folder, and i dont know where are the apps
<luis_> where*, not when
<davidjheinrich_> luis, I think u meant to address that to someone else
<luis_> oh i think u were talking to me...
<luis_> but davidjheinrich_, when u open files in firefox download tab, u dont get in terminal, instead u get in a window when u must choose the programs from a folder, and i dont know where are the apps
<luis_> srry
<FloodBotK2> luis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davidjheinrich_> carpii, ok can u expalain the xargs
<luis_> hello when u click "open" in an downloaded file, for example: in firefox download tab, u get a window open so u choose with what app u open that, but u start in home, and i dont know in what folders are apps like "amarok" or "dolphin" for example, can someone help me?
<carpii> david, im not sure thats the best method because youd still have to worry about the absolute path
<carpii> try this though
<carpii> http://mamchenkov.net/wordpress/2005/09/26/recursively-renaming-files-in-linux/
<davidjheinrich_> carpii, I don't see how that does it down into subdir's
<davidjheinrich_> it's just the rename command
<squall> are you talking about amarok and dolphin binaries?
<squall> check /usr/bin
<carpii> ok but try it, maybe $FILE contains the full subdir
<carpii> just echo it instead of mv
<davidjheinrich_> jesus, there oughtta be a simple command or something to apply another command to all subdirs
<davidjheinrich_> instead of all this complicated scripting
<vitamin-carrot> hmmmm
<davidjheinrich_> found this: find ./ -type f -exec rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' {} \;
<davidjheinrich_> to rename recursivly
<carpii> ok, good stuff
<carpii> i did suggest find -exec ;)
<carpii> most things in bash or done with lots of little utils, its very powerful, but many not as user friendly as you'd like
<carpii> s/or/are
<reagleBRKLN> I set my home page in Konq and then save the session as the default web. But it doesn't remember the size? How can I set the size of the newly launched Konq?
<davidjheinrich_> ok, just tried that, tells me, "can't rename ... no such file or directory"
<davidjheinrich_> but it worked
<davidjheinrich_> strange
<carpii> maybe it was trying to rename . or ..
<carpii> hard to say without echoing the files it found
<davidjheinrich_> on another note, what happened to using quotes (") to specify files with spaces...i.e., touch "my file" used to work for me years ago from what I remember...now it has to be touch my\ file
<carpii> no idea, i only remember using quotes in windows really
<carpii> thats not to say bash never supported it, itd be odd if it did, and suddenly dropped support for it
<davidjheinrich_> is there any way to get quotes back?
<davidjheinrich_> I much prefer that way
<carpii> maybe, but none that i know of
<paully> why is my 3d cube just a 2d plane?
<dan213-heron-le> i have kubuntu hardy with kde 3.5 and i entered the recovery mode and clicked on the "try to fix the xserver" without having any problem on my pc. Since then i can't enter ANY(!) linux Operating System throw the graphical way (neither with livecd's!) :( what can i do? im on windows
<vamp898> Woow glibc sais that 0^0=1 http://pastie.org/688422 the result is 1.000000
<luis_> hello when u click "open" in an downloaded file, for example: in firefox download tab, u get a window open so u choose with what app u open that, but u start in home, and i dont know in what folders are apps like "amarok" or "dolphin" for example, can someone help me?
<vamp898> luis_ /usr/bin
<davidjheinrich_> ok, another quick Q, is there a way that I can number filenames? i.e., I have a bunch of JPG's in a directory, labelled _######, and I want o make hem 1_#####, 2_#####, etc starting from the first one?
<vamp898> luis_ for example /usr/bin/amarok
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ are you able to use BASH-Skripts? otherwise you could choose krename
<vamp898> luis_ but in KDE-Systemsettings you can set mime-types. For example you can set that text/html should be opened with Firefox and so on
<vamp898> luis_ but i think these changes will only apply on KDE own apps
<davidjheinrich_> I have the ability to use bash scripts, as I'm on my computre...I'm not sure what I'd do to do that numbering of filesnames, though?
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ use a for-loop and mv^^
<Werenerd> Does anyone know if KDM can show if a user is logged in already? I am tired of my wife logging in 4 times
<luis_> vamp898: okay so... when the window opens and click select app, is usr in home hidden files? because i cant find a folder named "usr" or "bin" in there
<Werenerd> or better yet, limit people to one log in at a time?
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ for i in $( ls ); do mv $i `echo "1_$i"`; done
<maco> luis_: its under / not in your home directory
<vamp898> luis_ its /usr^^ you have to switch to /
<maco> luis_: your home directory is /home/luis/ or something like that
<dan213-heron-le> i have kubuntu hardy with kde 3.5 and i entered the recovery mode and clicked on the "try to fix the xserver" without having any problem on my pc. Since then i can't enter ANY(!) linux Operating System throw the graphical way (neither with livecd's! i put to experiment without installing, appears the ksplash, and then it never enters the kde) :( what can i do? im on windows
<davidjheinrich_> vamp, thanks!
<vamp898> daivdjheinrich_ wait i have a better idea ;)
<davidjheinrich_> vamp, that just renamed everything 1_####
<davidjheinrich_> oh, what's ur better idea?
<luis_> vamp898: now i finally understand... thx dude! now i can open every file i download with my firefox without the need to wait until dolphin opens! i love u =)
<da> Can I get 2000 songs from a microsoft machine, > on an 8GB MP3 player, >to my Linux machine?
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ http://pastie.org/688439
<vamp898> luis_ =)
<vitamin-carrot> da:
<vitamin-carrot> da: yes you can if they are on a LAN
<da> stands for doswell alphonso
<vitamin-carrot> da: or if your MP3 player is seen as a mass storage device
<luis_> vamp898: btw i am doing all this because i am gonna test Mythbuntu with Virtual Box: I got a 52' and i wanna make a HTPC, its hard to use mythtv?
<davidjheinrich_> how do I change the default browser in Konversation? it keeps opening firefox instead of "Shiretoko" (ff 3.5)
<vamp898> luis_ im using Gentoo xD
<luis_> lol... ok
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ change the default browser in KDE Systemsettings
<da> okay thank you...
<davidjheinrich_> can I just right click on a html file and specify the open with as default?
<Werenerd> ANyone? Limit prople to one session or show logged in status in KDM?
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ no wait. Go to K-Menu --> Computer --> Systemsettings --> Favourite Applications
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ or default applications, dont know exactly xD i have german KDE
<davidjheinrich_> was i just here?
<davidjheinrich_> I pressed some button and accidentally disconnected
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ no wait. Go to K-Menu --> Computer --> Systemsettings --> Favourite Applications
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ or default applications, dont know exactly xD i have german KDE
<davidjheinrich_> vamp, I just did it by right clicking on an html file
<vamp898> ah ok thats fine too^^
<davidjheinrich_> ok, ur bash script produced a bunch of these for me: mv: `_2066984.JPG' and `_2066984.JPG' are the same file
<vamp898> ok wait
<davidjheinrich_> what I'd like is for each JPG on my comp to have a unique ID prefix
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ this http://pastie.org/688439
<davidjheinrich_> I'm not sure my camera does that adequately...as it is limited to 7 identifying numbers, with the 1st 4 being mmdd
<davidjheinrich_> vamp, same result
<vamp898> you should first clean up the files with _ prefix
<davidjheinrich_> what do you mean by cleaning them up?
<vamp898> davidjheinrich_ i really think you should take krename xD
<davidjheinrich_> actually, maybe it'd be easier to add a full date to them
<vamp898> krename 4.0.1-1
<vamp898>      A very powerfull batch file renamer for KDE
<vamp898> i think this is what you want
<davidjheinrich_> they start out with _A11 but no year, so I could just add the year
<davidjheinrich_> I opened that, it's confusing. I already have some understanding of command line, don't want to start over w/ new way of doing things
<vamp898> i wait i found the error
<vamp898> remove the ; at the end of the first line
<vamp898> stupid C/BASH mixing xD
<davidjheinrich_> still does it
<vamp898> hmmm yes he does not accept the prefix
<vamp898> i look out why
<davidjheinrich_> ok, maybe Krename is good
<vamp898> ah i got it
<vamp898> do you accept 1-#### prefix?
<davidjheinrich_> I just went through it's thingy
<vamp898> or does it have to be 1_
<vamp898> beceause echo dont like the _
<davidjheinrich_> I actually prefer -
<davidjheinrich_> _ means I have to use the shit key to type it
<davidjheinrich_> errr, shift
<davidjheinrich_> all that _ means is that it is an AdobeRGB file instead of sRBG
<vamp898> this works http://pastie.org/688439
<vamp898> wait
<vamp898> no
<vamp898> why das pastie did not accepted my paste!
<vamp898> so here this works -.- finally http://pastie.org/688439
<davidjheinrich_> yep, that works
<vamp898> ok =)
<reagleBRKLN> I can't open a img with gqview from dolphin, "invalid or ignored: file:///foo..."
<davidjheinrich_> now I just need to think of a systmetic way to name my files
<vamp898> reagleBRKLN never heard of gqview Ö_Ö
<vamp898> maybe gqview does not support this file:// stuff
<reagleBRKLN> vamp898: i don't think it does, but it worked with KDE3.5... and I wonder how to fix...?
<len> I'm having a sound driver issue after upgrading a machine from 9.04 to 9.10.  It's an Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe motherboard with uses the snd-hda-intel driver.   The driver loads and show up when I type lsmod, but when I do a aplay -l to test, it gives and error about no default sound card found.
<reagleBRKLN> the -r argument of 'gqview -r %F' was the serious problem in the file associations
 * Sir_Konrad is away. He'll be back later.
<len> I've been reading there are lots of issues with the snd-hda-intel driver because of different vendor hardware implementions .   I tried specifying options snd-hda-intel model=asus in alsabase.conf, but it didn't help.
<sithlord48> can anyone help me fix knetworkmanager, its broke after i manually edited the /etc/network/interfaces file for static ip
<nevyn> it didn't break...
<sithlord48> i am back to a dhcp managed setting and wish to re-enable management of my network with knetworkmanager
<sithlord48> brb
<keith_> hmmmm well here I am
<keith_> anyone there?
<sithlord48> how can i get knetworkmanager to manage my network again ?
<xfire8> how i update my kernel ?
<vamp898> http://kernel.org
<vamp898> load the source
<vamp898> compile it
<vamp898> install it
<FloodBotK2> vamp898: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vamp898> update /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xfire8> it can fix boot issues ?
<vamp898> or wait until Ubuntu brings a new Kernel =)
<vamp898> i dont think that you are able to compile a kernel :/ so i dont think that you are able to fix any boot issues^^
<xfire8> like this http://img392.imageshack.us/img392/2618/senzatitolo1copiaee3.jpg
<vamp898> that does not seems to be a problem of the operating system. It seems like to be a problem of your computer itself
<xfire8> no no
<xfire8> i just think your mother so good
<sithlord48> what is in /etc/network/interfaces by default in kubuntu 9.10
<xfire8> in default its
<xfire8> in the default its custom
 * Sir_Konrad is back! All systems are go!
<sithlord48> ?
<sithlord48> are you saying by default there is no /etc/network/interfaces file?
<xfire8>  Tottally
<xfire8> Absoulty !
<xfire8> Sure
<xfire8> of course !
<xfire8> !viagara
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viagara
<xfire8> dont lieing to me common :)
<vamp898> xD
<vamp898> !sex
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<sithlord48> so if i remove my /etc/network/interfaces i should have given control of my network back to network-manger?
<vamp898> sithlord48 Network-Manager ignores if there is a /etc/network/interfaces. From the time you start the daemon, it does what it want
<sithlord48> yea i can't get it to give control back to network-manager
<vamp898> sithlord48 restart the daemon
<sithlord48> vamp898, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<xfire8> hey someone can call intel for me ? i dont have intel support center in my country , please .
<vamp898> sithlord48 no network-manager or something else
<sithlord48> ah
<sithlord48> ok thats better, thanks
<Cubex1> First time  in konversation
<vamp898> yeha a virgin
<Cubex1> heh i think you all can see when i modify my  nick in the combobox
<Cubex1> konversation doesn't have a predefined server list of most irc servers?
<vamp898> Konversation have no preservative too
<carpii> try xchat
<carpii> from what i remember, konversation sucks
<Cubex1> xchat the latest on kubuntu 9.10 seems ok at least in my opinion however i did try xchat before and long server lists cause the program to freeze in whitespace i already filed a bugreport it was closed i believe
<carpii> ok, ive never had that problem tbh
<Cubex1> konversation though seems in my opinion to miss servers which complicates things
<carpii> but having said that, the first thing i do in xchat is delete all the servers, and readd the ones i want
<carpii> which is only about 3 :p
<freaky[t]> how do I set up samba on kubuntu? or is it enabled by default?
<freaky[t]> under system settings --> sharing i only have "local network browsing" :(
<vamp898> uhm install samba
<vamp898> edit samba configuration file
<vamp898> and then sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<freaky[t]> yea but
<freaky[t]> isnt it possible to set it up using some GUI tool?
<carpii> webmin maybe
<freaky[t]> nah i dont like webmin
<carpii> just spend some time lraning how samba.cnf works
<carpii> itll put you in good stead
<xfire8> hey , when i restart ubuntu i got erorr post message http://tinyurl.com/yb2qg9j  ,   what to do ? thanks !
<vamp898> can you acces grub?
<xfire8> you talk with me ?
<vamp898> yes
<xfire8> yes can access grub after this message
<vamp898> so this message appears _before_ grub?
<xfire8> yes
<vamp898> than it have nothing to do with ubuntu/linux/grub or something else. Its, as i said, a problem of your mainboard, your bios or something else.
<xfire8> and only in restart not in shutdown
<xfire8> my bios is default
<vamp898> maybe your bios is cheap shit
<xfire8> what the hell bios cheap shit ?
<vamp898> there are a lot of stupid bios chips
<xfire8> i have intel dp55wg
<vamp898> yes but its still a bios-problem
<xfire8> no its your mother-in the-board problem
<freaky[t]> is there any good eMail client for kubuntu but thunderbird and kmail?
<KiRiLoS> freaky[t], both of them are pretty good,u could try Evolution too(It's the default for ubuntu,Gtk...)
<freaky[t]> yea but kmail doesnt work with my provider for some reason
<catamarquence> what files on .kde do i have to copy to make all users have the same wallpaper and theme?
<vamp898> .kde4 not .kde
<freaky[t]> nm i got it working
<vamp898> .kde4/share/config/plasma* i think
<catamarquence> i have no .kde4 i have .kde
<vamp898> do you have KDE3?
<catamarquence> nope
<catamarquence> kde4
<vamp898> Ö_Ö
<vamp898> does ubuntu/kubuntu replaces .kde4 with .kde?
<Sir_Konrad> vamp898: I'm using KDE 3.
<vamp898> Welcome in the past
<tsimpson> vamp898: it's supposed to be .kde, it was only patched to be .kde4 when we used both KDE3 and KDE4 desktops
<Sir_Konrad> lol. I hate KDE4.
<vamp898> which KDE?
<vamp898> there are 3 KDE4
<vamp898> 4.0 4.1 4.2 and 4.3 (oh thats 4 xD)
<vamp898> 4.3 is the stable one of them all
<vamp898> 4.0 and 4.1 are for developers to port there applications
<vamp898> and 4.2 is half-stable
<vamp898> i dont find a reason to hate KDE 4.3.3 (for except Konqueror xD its not really usable as Webbrowser)
<wubba> I am getting a Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0).  Did an upgrade using adept-manager.  It seemed to hang and then I got this message on reboot.
<vamp898> which Version?
<vamp898> *Kubuntu version
<wubba> Well I was updated to 9.10
<wubba> updating that is
<wubba> I orginally had 7.10 - then went to 8.04
<vamp898> hmmm i really never heard about much people where a update major update gone well
<wubba> ON that upgrade it seemd to hang - so I rebooted
<xfire8> what is the best ICQ for Kubuntu ?
<vamp898> ICQ?
<xfire8> yes
<vamp898> you mean IM?
<xfire8> ICQ = I Seeq You : example :85932589
<vamp898> IM = Instant Messenger
<sebsebseb> wubba: oh it's after upgrade
<sebsebseb> ah ha
<vamp898> Kopete and Pidgin seems to be quite good
<NtTrain> hi all
<wubba> sebsebseb
<vamp898> wubba the update did hang on?
<sebsebseb> wubba: an actsaul  9.04 to 9.10 upgrade not just upgrades for 9.10
<NtTrain> can anyone help to use mobile broadband on 9.10?
<sebsebseb> I was going to ask that
<sebsebseb> wubba: Many people have had problems after upgrading 9.04 to 9.10!
<NtTrain> can anyone help to use mobile broadband on 9.10? msg me thanks.
<wubba> Right I was upgrading to 9.10  - i am not sure where it hung at - i just rebooted - bamm this is happening.
<sebsebseb> wubba: I suggest  getting hold of any data you have on there, and clean installing 9.10
<sebsebseb> also if  an update  isn't  fully done yes problems can happen
<sebsebseb> distro upgrade I should say
<vamp898> wubba your system is trash xD
<wubba> sebsebseb Well I have the data on two other drives - have a seperate drive for the OS.
<sebsebseb> yep  wubba  what  vamp898  said basicalley
<wubba> My concern is I have that mythtv or whatever it is that comes with Kubuntu and don't want to loose my movies and ogg files.  If I reinstall a new 9.10 over the OS drive - will I be able to bring the info back into the system?
<sebsebseb> (I think I was going to ask if it was a 9.04 to 9.10  upgrade anyway, well whatever)
<vamp898> wubba you know that you can reinstall linux without removing your /home directory
<sebsebseb> wubba: if the data is on  other partitions, well sure no problem
<vamp898> so a seperate disk for OS is not needed
<sebsebseb> !home |  wubba
<ubottu> wubba: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<wubba> You can move your home directory without booting the os?
<sebsebseb> wubba:  looking at what you put earliaer
<sebsebseb> wubba: you never upgraded it to 9.04
<sebsebseb> ?
<sebsebseb> oh seems  you  did get it upgraded to 9.10, but the upgrade to 8.04 was one you re booted or something
<wubba> No - I had it orginally at 7.10 - been a pet project that sits on my desk.
<wubba> went to 8.04 - was fine - and then started the next upgrade.
<sebsebseb> The other stuff doesn't really matter this does though,  it got upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and then  the issue yeah
<wubba> I just have like 50 movies or more on there - and another 100 cd's I don't want to have to reburn.
<sebsebseb> !piracy > wubba
<ubottu> wubba, please see my private message
<wubba> Or the worst part of it - hearing my wife complain - why are you burning all those movies again???
<wubba> ubottu - I own everything I burn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vamp898> wubba you dont have to save your data^^ just delete all folders _except_ for /home (never delete /home there are all your datas)
<vamp898> than install Ubuntu
<vamp898> when partition appears, say manual. Than says _not formatting_
<vamp898> you´ll get an warning message that you partition will not be formattet and so all datas will be keept (you deleted everything exept /home so only /home will be kept)
<wubba> ok - will it 'see' the other partitions and use them again for storage?
<sebsebseb> it's easier to set up a seperate /home on install
<sebsebseb> well
<sebsebseb> I have never done it afterwoulds
<vamp898> and the best thing is to choose a different username
<sebsebseb> if  you make a seperate /home partition.   when you do a re install,  just make sure to tell it to use it as one in manual install
<vamp898> than you´re on the safe side
<vamp898> and then just mv your stuff from the old username in /home to the recent one
<wubba> ok - I appreciate it everyone.
<sebsebseb> sepeate homes also make distro hopping easier
<Sir_Konrad> vamp898: sorry about the long response. I hate KDE 4 in general.
<wubba> Why would you ever want to leave Kubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: same here, except for some of the apps that I will sometimes run in Gnome
<vamp898> Sir_Konrad than you have to remove your conflicts with KDE4 and get familiar with it xD
<sebsebseb> well Konversation is my main KDE app that I use nearly daily at the moment
<vamp898> i hate what Kubuntu did with KDE4. In Distros like Archlinux or Gentoo it works awesome
<wubba> Though I did start out with Redhat - many years ago.
<sebsebseb> KDE 4 isn't like kubuntu KDE 3 which was pretty nice
<vamp898> and Kubuntu have a lot of problems
<Sir_Konrad> vamp898: I just use KDE 3.
<Sir_Konrad> I love KDE 3.
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: There's a KDE 3 remix CD for  9.04 and 9.10  and you can get some repo/ppa
<vamp898> i like KDE4 too
<sebsebseb> !love |  Sir_Konrad
<ubottu> Sir_Konrad: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Sir_Konrad> sebsebseb: I know, that's what I'm using.
<sebsebseb> yep thought that was probably it
<sebsebseb> or whatever
<Sir_Konrad> lol
<sebsebseb> ,but good to tell you anyway
<sebsebseb> which one 9.04 or 9.10?
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: lol @ what?
<Sir_Konrad> [21:25] <sebsebseb> yep thought that was probably it
<Sir_Konrad> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 /w KDE 3.5.10
<sebsebseb> I am not sure  what is funny about that
<sebsebseb> thought it would be 9.10 or whatever :)
<sebsebseb> whatever  being 9.04 in that case
<asobi> in kde4, anyone way for konqueror to show mp3 id tags on mouse hover?
<sebsebseb> I haven't done remix CD's I will in vm :)   I haven't clean installed 9.10 also yet, after testing since alpha 4.   I am not in a rush to do that also since this install works pretty well really, excpet for when I boot it up and it works to fix a journal and such.
<sebsebseb> works to fix...  uhmm no,   wants to fix
 * sebsebseb being a bit of a perfectionist again
<sebsebseb> Sir_Konrad: Yeah it's so sad that KDE 3 is nearly dead
<sebsebseb> (didn't need to put Yeah)
<iDanNiel> Hello
<iDanNiel> Hola
<Sir_Konrad> sebsebseb: it sure is.
<iDanNiel> seems to be many people here
<sebsebseb> not that many here compared to certain other channels
<iDanNiel> how can I join other channels?
<sebsebseb>   /join  # whatever channel you want to join
<sebsebseb> or  for some  /join  ##  whatever channel you want to join
<iDanNiel> how can I view all the availavle channels
<sebsebseb>   /list
<vamp898> KDE3 is Hardmasked in Gentoo since few days :/ KDE3 defenetly dies
<iDanNiel> thx
<sebsebseb> np
<sebsebseb> vamp898: Hardmasked meaning?
<asobi> in kde4, anyone way for konqueror to show mp3 id tags on mouse hover?
<iDanNiel>  /list
<vamp898> cant be installed, even if you want
<rjlynn> Hi guys. I'm having some trouble configuring OSS. I've FINALLY got my S/PDIF output working (nothing worked with ALSA, so I built the OSS drivers, and I have an output that functions). Is there some easy (ie, GUI) way to change what output is used? I'd use Pulseaudio, but there's no good graphical mixer for KDE
<vamp898> you have to unmask it by hand if you want it
<sebsebseb> vamp898: Really?  Well that sucks!
<sebsebseb> unmask it by hand?
<sebsebseb> do something so it can be installed
<vamp898> there is a file called /etc/portage/package.unmask and you just have to put there packages you want to unmask in there
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<vamp898> since KDE 4.3.1 is stable in Gentoo they hardmasked KDE3
<vamp898> that nobody installs KDE3 without knowing what he does
<sebsebseb> he/she
<rjlynn> Or heck, just point me to something like padevchooser, just for KDE
<sebsebseb> he/she/it maybe even :)
<vamp898> rjlynn kmix?
<vamp898> padevchooser works fine on KDE
<rjlynn> kmix isn't compatible with PulseAudio or OSS :/
<vamp898> nobody needs Pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> rjiynn???? what?  what's that?
<vamp898> i did not get it why its default in Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> padevchooser I don't know what that is either
<sebsebseb> vamp898: yeah all those sound issues  that people have been getting  since Ubuntu 8.04
<rjlynn> I know, I don't really want to use it either. But i need to be able to switch output devices easily and it's not quite intuitive with OSS
<sebsebseb> when they put/introduced pulseaudio into Ubuntu
<rjlynn> truth be told, ALSA was a bigger pain than pulseaudio, I couldn't for the life of me get it to let me use my S/PDIF out, which is on my laptop's minidock
<vamp898> sebsebseb A simple GTK tool which allows quick access to some features of PulseAudio
<vamp898> im using Alsa since today and never had problems^^
<sebsebseb> I was asking what rjlynn  is, turns out it is a person
<rjlynn> ohh haha. yeah.
<sebsebseb> (it  or  they are above)
<vamp898> rjlynn but as i said. your pedochooser or whatever it is called works fine in KDE
<rjlynn> lemme give it a whirl.
<vamp898> Pulseaudio is a network sound server right?
<vamp898> why is it the default sound server in Ubuntu (still did not get it)
<vamp898> does the typical ubuntu users streams his audio over the world?
<rjlynn> No, definitely not, but it makes it pretty easy to change where streams are going to go locally
<rjlynn> for instance, my home theatre system takes a good second of input before it will actually play anything through the speakers
<rjlynn> so system notifications should really always play through the laptop speakers because they're so short I wont hear them through the surround sound
<rjlynn> but I want music, etc to play through surround sound... and I dont want to have to drop to the command line just to swap outputs when I undock and go to my living room!
<vamp898> and that does not work with alsa?
<rjlynn> no, because for some reason alsa wont let me use the s/pdif out. it detects it and lists it on aplay -l but it doesn't ever work!
<forge__> why would tzdata package not be found for intrepid-updates?
<rjlynn> OSS uses it correctly, but the mixer isnt nearly as useful as alsa's - i have to make symlinks in /dev/ in order t change the default output
<ForgeAus> also how to get wine to stop trying to wget from wine.budgetdedicated.com server?
<vamp898> killall -s KILL ?
<vamp898> rjlynn did you ever tried JACK?
<vamp898> can anyone give me the output of apt-cache search any app
<vamp898> i need just one line, the first output
<vamp898> common plz any output of apt-cache search
<ForgeAus> it just returns: appname - description
<ForgeAus> (if found)
<vamp898> yes but i need any example
<ForgeAus> chromium - fast paced, arcade-style, scrolling space shooter
<vamp898> ah ok
<vamp898> is there a space after chromium?
<ForgeAus> as I said appname - descroption
<ForgeAus> lol I actually meant the browser, but I got a game instead lol
<ForgeAus> apparently chrome (as in the google one) isn't in this repo (I did have one of the development vers' at some point)
<vamp898> for i in $( apt-cache search fps | cut -d ' ' -f 1 ); do apt-get install $i done
<vamp898> it is in Archlinux :P
<vamp898> aur/google-chrome-dev 4.0.237.0-1 (334)
<vamp898>     Google Chrome Developer preview channel for Linux
<ForgeAus> vamp, not necessarily
<ForgeAus> oh sorry I misread you
<vamp898> there is also a package for chromium
<vamp898> but i did not get the difference of chromium and chrome
<ForgeAus> chromium is the engine, chrome is the browser, from what I can gather
<ForgeAus> (but there seems to be also a game called chromium thats causing me some confusion too)
<vamp898> but when i install chromium
<vamp898> i have the same like when i install chrome
<robin0800> ForgeAus: chrome is from google
<vamp898> just different logos/icons
<ForgeAus> yes robin :)
<ForgeAus> I dont thinnk its been officially released for Linux (not too sure where its currently at with OSX but similar story there too)
<ForgeAus> thats weird Apple dropped ZFS!
<ishabalov> Apple?
<ForgeAus> sorry, shouldn't have said that here lol
<vamp898> ForgeAus the SVN Version works fine
<ForgeAus> I believe you vamp...
<vamp898> but i dont like Google Chrome at all xD
<ForgeAus> hmm karmic uses EXT4?
<vamp898> ext4 4tw
<vamp898> i hope for the complete Webkit integratin in Konqueror
<vamp898> atm it does not support Java :/
<ForgeAus> I would too, if not dropping webkit for something else, if  Apples restrictions are choking it
<vamp898> Apple would die
<ForgeAus> I was talking about in konqueror
<vamp898> in fact, in my eyes they are already dead in the software branch
<vamp898> Mac OS X is just a 0815 BSD System
<ForgeAus> yes with a GUI layer called Aqua ontop of it
<vamp898> yes and this guy layer isnt this good
<ForgeAus> the kernel is a hybrid actually (its Mach + 4.3BSD)
<vamp898> yes and i dont know why they did it
<vamp898> that just does the kernel unsecure
<ForgeAus> well it seems to work
<vamp898> Linux seems to work too
<vamp898> FreeBSD too
<ForgeAus> I'm fairly happy with OSX... for the most part
<vamp898> depends on workload ;)
<ForgeAus> what doesn't?
<vamp898> there is for example no RealTime Kernel
<petr_> hello                   It is me once more
<ForgeAus> hey petr
<Guest7416> again
<vamp898> ForgeAus Webkit is LGPL/BSD License. I dont think that Apple are able to do something bad with it
<vamp898> Without the support of all the OpenSource developer Apple would die
<Moscow_sindisho> I can not use SSH because I locate in local reae netvork!!!!!!!!!!
<ForgeAus> apple and microsoft both say they support ospensource, but both also say they don't need/require it...
<Moscow_sindisho> what I shoult to do to solve it?
<ForgeAus> Microsoft released drivers for Linux kernel didn't they?
<vamp898> ForgeAus i dont think Ö_Ö
<Moscow_sindisho> only installing sprecial program?
<ForgeAus> moscow? sorry I didn't know SSH wasn't usable within a LAN
<vamp898> ForgeAus but they have something called Unix Subsystem for Windows
<vamp898> ForgeAus with this you cann use Linux native inside a Windows
<ForgeAus> microsofts SUA is a POSIX subsystem
<ForgeAus> I find it more interesting that Microsoft don't have their own *nix-based OS on the market...
<vamp898> The Unix Subsystem is something like a own *nix-based OS
<vamp898> ^^
<ForgeAus> actually you can use Linux native within windows...
<Moscow_sindisho> no no no   I have not real IP    and can not connect through ssh to external machine
<ForgeAus> colinux is the way to achieve it, (or something packaged with it, like AndLinux is one of my favs...)
<Moscow_sindisho> WHY?
<ForgeAus> essentially its like a Virtual machine - kernel emulation?)
<ForgeAus> not real IP? whats that mean?
<vamp898> no it uses the Windows Kernel
<Moscow_sindisho> I do not know
<vamp898> when you type uname -a you´ll get the Windows NT Kernel Information
<ForgeAus> Vamp yes uses windows Kernel but the Andlinux/Colinux emulate the linux kernel inside them don't they somehow?)
<ForgeAus> or at least translate between somehow
<davidjheinrich> when using the rename command, what's the diff between rename 's/search/replace' * and rename 'y/search/replace' *    ? I want to replace all instances of ", " in filenames with "," ... but neither is working
<Moscow_sindisho> I write "ssh myname@hostname"   And program wait  wait and wait --- and after 2 minuts say  "time limit excided"
<ForgeAus> at least andlinux is nice enough to package an X-server, Microsoft's SUA doesn't have one!...
<davidjheinrich> the s/ variety just replaces the first instances; the y/ option puts commas after every space
<ForgeAus> (it has other parts of X tho)
<vamp898> ForgeAus uhm there is something called Gentoo Prefix which installes a complete gentoo incl. Xorg with the SUA in Windows
<ForgeAus> Moscow, then use ifconfig to find the IP and use the IP to connect to instead?
<vamp898> and it works fine. You can install xming and than run gui apps
<ForgeAus> vamp yes I know
<ForgeAus> Gentoo prefixes are like a Gentoo Subsystem (Gentoo-Alt/Gentoo Prefix works in SUA too but no X server without something like Hummingbird Xceed or X-ming or whatever addon X-server for windows you can get/find/prefer)
<ForgeAus> X-ming is based on cygwin's old Xwin X-server...)
<vamp898> Wikipedia sais
<davidjheinrich> ahh, I figured it out, to replace all instances of an expression, I use replace 's/search/replace/g' *
<vamp898> X-Ming have nothing to do with Cygwin
<ForgeAus> thats kinda a lie, but its also true, in that it no longer is dependant on CYGWIN
<vamp898> it sais X-Ming have to do with MingW
<ForgeAus> but did originally come from the X-server that was built into Cygwin afaik...
<ForgeAus> yes MingW thats correct...
<vamp898> Wikipedia sais X-Ming is not based on Cygwin or did ever used Cygwin^^ its just a X-Server compiled for windows using mingw
<ForgeAus> that doesn't sound right, maybe I'm wrong?... not sure there
<vamp898> but its not from interest
<vamp898> X-Ming works fine
<vamp898> and fast
<ForgeAus> it is an x-server recompiled for windows, that I agree with, but afaik it had its origins in cygwins X-Win x-server
<Moscow_sindisho> NONONO     I write    "ssh  -Y petr@121.12....  "   IP!!!
<ForgeAus> uses exactly the same structure and presents itself exactly the same way as Cygwins did, although its moved on since then
<webbb82> i was trying to compile slide launcher from source but could not get it to work  but i just draged the install.sh file and droped it into the terminal and it instaled
<Moscow_sindisho> Some people saw me - use ssh tunnel )))
<vamp898> ForgeAus Cygwin is just an API Wrapper. X-Ming runs native
<Moscow_sindisho> tram-pam-pam
<ForgeAus> yes, but Xming originally had a .dll from cygwin (I don't think it has it any longer) not sure why they needed it...
<Moscow_sindisho> ForgeAus ????
<Moscow_sindisho> ssh
<ForgeAus> Moscow, sorry ssh isn't something that I know much about...
<ForgeAus> nor is tunnelling all that much but maybe it helps to know what protocols your using?
<ishabalov> moscow - what is your problem?
<Moscow_sindisho> fuck sorry - solve my problem
<ForgeAus> lol bad language isn't going to help you solve it Moscow
<Moscow_sindisho> I wrote ssh - Y petr@IP    and ssh do not work   only wait something
<ForgeAus> fair enough...
<ForgeAus> ok so which two machines are you using (or is it all on the one machine what your sshing from and to?)
<Moscow_sindisho> nonono    I install OPENSSH   on my HOMEmashine
<Moscow_sindisho> and I go to University!!!    And I try to connect to my home openssh....    but it is not work
<ForgeAus> Moscow I'm not disputing that, you obviously have to have some ssh program to use it :)...
<anonymous_> hello
<maco> Moscow_sindisho: dont forget, if youre behind a router, youre going to need to do some port forwarding to access it from outside
<ForgeAus> ok, well firstly theres possibilities you may be running into issues with the University's secruity .. (like firewalls blocking ports, etc...)
<Moscow_sindisho> AAAA      fucking cocroach
<maco> well...at least if the
<maco> Moscow_sindisho: youve been warned about your language once
<ishabalov> moscow - did you try to connect from school to home machine using ssh?
<maco> should i test out my ops powers?
<maco> i was going to say "at least if the router is NATing"
<ForgeAus> ishabalov from what I can gather thats what they're trying to do
<anonymous_> anyone have a problem with the sound hard in HP pavillion dv6 with ubuntu?
<Moscow_sindisho> Yes!!   one man in University saw me that I can not connect directly to external PC from our university network
<Moscow_sindisho> I need to use proxy
<ishabalov> yes - if you have "real" ip at home, at least one.
<ishabalov> how you home copm is connected to the net?
<davidjheinrich> can website addresses have commas in them?
<Moscow_sindisho> home comp have real IP  and ALLL work in home comp ---- quastion in University exit to network
<ForgeAus> David, I doubt it, but can't quite remember... it sounds dubious to me... if at all possible
<davidjheinrich> err, nuts
<d9500> i'm looking for a way that i can make the borders and edges of my windows take on the same glass look as the plasma panel, but keep the default circular shape for the minimize, maximize, and close buttons.
<SilentDis> davidjheinrich: yes and no, some CMS stuff puts commas in them (specifically, i've seen them at C-Net).  mind you, they're never in the root url (http://www.kubuntu.org/ can't have commas there)
<ishabalov> sertainly they can block all traffic for 22 port, but it will be unusual
<d9500> the themes i found on kde look seem to insist on replacing those circular buttons with vista-ish or win xp type buttons
<ishabalov> can you connect with ssh from home to school?
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich: http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=998705 ??? might help
<davidjheinrich> I'm trying to rename my files & directories to be easier to work with & web-compatible for a website...so I have things like, "sarahs-garden,flowers"
<anonymous_> can someone help me out with my sound card?
<ForgeAus> (note: google is your friend)
<Moscow_sindisho> yes yes yes   may be all traffic blocked   if port is not 80    because internet is work fine
<maco> d9500: sounds like you wanna hack the theme
<SilentDis> !sound | anonymous_, what seems to be the problem, and have you looked this over?
<ubottu> anonymous_, what seems to be the problem, and have you looked this over?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<maco> d9500: but take a look at kde-look.org and see if maybe theres something you like
<davidjheinrich> yae, my commas would be in url paths, not the domain-name
<SilentDis> davidjheinrich: as i said, depends on the CMS they're using, but they are valid on some servers (microsoft loved 'em for a while with their various asp pages, for example)
<anonymous_> i heard their is an issue with compatibility i am using  HP pavillion dv6
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich, I'd advise against it where possible, but depending on several factors it may work (if your lucky)...
<davidjheinrich> what about apostrophes?
<ForgeAus> pretty much similar from my point of view...
<davidjheinrich> i.e., "www.address.com/directory/sarah's_flowers.html"
<SilentDis> davidjheinrich: again, depends on the CMS, but overall, as ForgeAus said, never a great idea if you're building your own site.  best to stick to basics :)
<davidjheinrich> arg
<davidjheinrich> I'd think that characters that don't need to be escaped (\) in Linux would work
<davidjheinrich> :-(
<ForgeAus> most non-alphanumeric characters (even hyphens and ?'s ) are encoded as % and some kinda number ...
<anonymous_> there is no sound what so ever,the sound is not muted.everything is supposed to be working..note sound works on vista
<davidjheinrich> hmm, I see lots of sites with hyphens not encoded as %#
<davidjheinrich> i.e., http://www.go2linux.org/rename-bulk-files-with-linux-console-command
<SilentDis> i'll call on ?s and &s a lot when i do php for example, but i do stay away from most special characters in any url formation.
<ForgeAus> yeah, good point I might have gone a bit overboard by saying '-' character :)
<davidjheinrich> and _'s are ok too, right?
<ForgeAus> SilentDis, sure but thats because = ? and & have a particular meaning in the URL for php
<SilentDis> ForgeAus: exactly.  just like the comma, apostrophe, etc, have special meaning to various Microsoft CMS
<maco> if you put double-quotes in a file name, firefox throws away everything from the double-quote onward
<maco> fun stuff :)
<davidjheinrich> ok, I guess I just have to name directories with keywords, and avoid grammatical relationships
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich: what exactly are you trying to to, it might turn out to be a trial and error thing...
<d9500> maco: the dekorator engine will do what i want as far as letting me theme the borders, but no one yet seems to make a theme that will border the windows with the same sort of 'smoky glass' look that the plasma panel has.
<d9500> maco: how would i go about hacking a theme anyway? what programming skills required?
<davidjheinrich> I have thousands of photographs organized in directories by date, subject, etc. I want to make these directories (a) easy to navigate in Linux, so no escape characters, minimal typing, easy completion; (b) Directly uploadable as a directory to a site
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich: I'm just saying your much SAFER sticking with alphanumerics I can't say for certain your usage will or won't work with apostrophe's or commas or whatever character you select, its just less safe depending on how the server/browser, etc. handle them )
<maco> i dont actually have window borders, so....im not sure what you mean, but i thought there was a blue smokey glass theme by default?
<maco> d9500: no programming....just markup
<maco> i think
<maco> it should just be a lot of "use this style" "here are the colors" "use these images for buttons" etc
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich: and your looking for a separator?
<davidjheinrich> yea
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich: I take it - isn't acceptible for some reason?
<davidjheinrich> it'd be nice if  I could still fulfill the grammatical functions that commas and apostrophes use
<davidjheinrich> I've been using - as a replacement for spaces
<davidjheinrich> I don't like underscores because I need to press shift to use them
<SilentDis> davidjheinrich: ah.  stick to dash, underscore, and maybe an occasional parenthesis :)
<ForgeAus> I tend to try and avoid spaces, I also don't like underscores to be honest...
<ForgeAus> what I use is PascalCase like that
<maco> CamelCase
<ForgeAus> IndianaJonesAndTheTempleOfDoom...
<maco> because camels have humps
<ForgeAus> that may not be acceptible for your purpose tho
<maco> CamelCase is common in Java, but _ looks more like a space Hello_there has that proper bit of gap in the middle...and is more popular with C programmers
<davidjheinrich> I guess I'll just use keywords and - as a separator
<ForgeAus> maco yes and you can use proper case for Proper Nouns that way - and differentiate them from non-proper ones :)
<davidjheinrich> although for web-pages, it's useful if it is easy for the viewer to remember, so probably want to keep it as a phrase
<davidjheinrich> ok, quick Q, why is the following dumping me with a > like it wants me to finish it ? : rename -n 's/\'s//g' *
<davidjheinrich> I want to get rid of all apostrophe-s's (remove 's)
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich: using - as a separator and keywords is probably the safest... I'd recommend doing that, because thats the least way you can go wrong...  ... I think...
<luis_> hello i cant get in virtual box because of an error while triying to run the virtual machine, the result code is this one: http://pastebin.com/m2dce1a3a pls i need help
<maco> davidjheinrich: try " around the regex
<ForgeAus> maco: because its a string not a single character?
<davidjheinrich> ok, that worked
<maco> luis_: did you run the command it told you to?
<davidjheinrich> can I just always use " instead of ' around regex?
<maco> ForgeAus: because it changes how escaped characters and variables are interpretted
<ForgeAus> davidjheinrich: afaik ' is only for single characters... generally " is for strings...
<luis_> maco: luis@Kubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<luis_> bash: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<luis_> doesnt exist
<maco> yeah i gathered
<luis_> huh?
<maco> i could translate it
<luis_> oh ok
<luis_> u know a solution? i was testing and installing Mythbuntu
<maco> hmm i dont have that file either, but vbox works for me...
<luis_> ok i will try one thing
<luis_> whats the aptitude command to desinstall
<maco> did you install virtualbox from the repository?
<luis_> i made an error
<maco> hang on
<luis_> first i installed it from the oficial page
<maco> did you get it from sun's website or from the repository?
<luis_> but later i installed guest packages from repos
<luis_> so it turned into Virtual Box OSE
<maco> yeah uninstall all that
<luis_> with package manager i removed files, and reinstalled box from oficial site
<luis_> error started
<maco> purge them both
<maco> sudo aptitude purge
<luis_> "purge"?
<maco> yes, removes all traces of the package
<maco> sudo aptitude purge virtualbox-ose
<maco> list all the packages
<trampel> always thought there should be an aptitude option for "binge"
<luis_> maco:   virtualbox-ose{p}
<menox> lol
<luis_> why the lol
<davidjheinrich> is there any way that, with rename, I can find and remove occurences of at and or and eliminate them, all at once?
<maco> rename 's/at//g;s/or//g' ?
<luis_> huh?
<davidjheinrich> hmmm, yea I guess that'd work...that's almost like just doing rename over several times, though
<luis_> ok, ose removed but still error happening
<maco> except you only type one :)
<maco> luis_: do that to *all* the virtualbox packages you have installed
<maco> that should get you a clean slate to reinstall from sun's webste
<luis_> but whats virtual box name
<davidjheinrich> true
<luis_> i tried sudo aptitude purge sun-virtualbox
<davidjheinrich> so saves a little bit of typing
<luis_> package doesnt exist
<davidjheinrich> can there  be spaces between the semicolons?
<luis_> maco: ?
<ForgeAus> I don't like Virtualbox since sun took over :( innotech was way better/simpler
<davidjheinrich> oh, I better make it s/\ or\ //g' to avoid removing or from the middle of words
<ForgeAus> now you have different vers for different kernels and its all... complicated
<ForgeAus> as well as ose (open source edition)
<maco> dpkg -l *virtual*
<maco> ^ will tell you pkg names
<trampel> (if there are no files in the directory with 'virtual' in there names)
<ForgeAus> maco much like a apt-cache search
<trampel> s/there/their/   -sigh-
<maco> ForgeAus: apt-cache search doesnt tell you if the package is installed
<ForgeAus> is htat what the first column with un ii pn, etc means?
<maco> yes
<maco> note the rows of "hey, here's what these columns mean!" at the top of the output...
<maco> first column = Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<maco> so if you set a package to a status in dselect, it goes there
<ForgeAus> it just says || Name Version Description for the columns here...
<maco> second column = Status=Not/Inst/Cfg-files/Unpacked/Failed-cfg/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend
<maco> no no the first 3 columns
<maco> youre referring to the last 3
<maco> there are 6 columns
<ForgeAus> oh IC
<maco> hopefully the 3rd is always blank, since its errors ;-)
<maco> but anyway, 2nd column tells you the actual status
<maco> so if you set it to install a package in dselect and then it doesnt actually do so because its not available, it might say "in"
<maco> (ubuntu doesnt use dselect much...its not very friendly)
<maco> ii = "you want it installed, and it is"
<maco> pn = "you want it purged, and its not installed at all"
<maco> etc
<dylan_> hey does anyone on here know why ubuntu 9.10's internet is running extremely slow
<dylan_> i'll tke that as a no
<trampel> dylan_:  might want to browse this:  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307418    ...or not.
<dylan_> my download speed is fine but when but it's like after i click a link the status bar says "looking for google"(example) for like a good minute and a half before it goes
<darkaura> hi I have a problem I was wondering if someone could help me
<trampel> (does this work...?):
<trampel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trampel> (yep)
<luis_> maco: finally god... thx dude, now i got another question, i wanna install the guest additions, but after clicking the option it does anything, but it changes my mounted iso into vboxguestadditions, but when i try to run it it says not bootable media was found...
<maco> <-- not dude
<darkaura> okay I have a problem with viewing my windows share folder, I'm able to see my windows computer, and it pops up with a username and password box.  I put the username and password that I use on my windows box in the pop up I get, and then it looks like its going to read the shared folder and then I recieve an internal error in dolphin
<maco> you dont run it...
<maco> theres a deb once the iso is mounted in there
<maco> install that deb
<ForgeAus> trampel all its saying is asking to ask is pointless (although I'm not sure about ubottu but I certainly understand its often a matter of being polite or just simply testing if anyone is here to respond, but really nobody can answer the question anyway they can't say they can answer a question that hasn't been asked of them yet... if that makes any sense)
<trampel> ForgeAus: can i ask a question?
<dylan_> speaking of vbox will atlantica online run just as fast in virtual box instead of installing windows next to ubuntu
<ForgeAus> exactly trampel ... whats the point in that question? firstly its a proxy in itself... its not the quesiton you want to ask its asking if you can ask it... and secondly, of course you can ask a question, its more a matter of will someone respond?...
<trampel> ForgeAus: ah but you're forgetting the third tenant of the buddha, what is the meaning in the absence of that which is lacking all relative importance by and without consideration of the true inner meaning
<trampel> or in other words... this is the #kubuntu channel
<ForgeAus> dylan, generally virtualization does have some kind of performance hit, but I doubt it will be what I consider significant... what you consider significant on the other hand?.... thats up to you
<d9500> dylan_: vbox incurs a slight performance hit for most programs, since you're running an os on top of an os, and the virtualized os does not have dedicated access to the hardware.
<ForgeAus> trampel too many negatives to follow what you meant there
<ForgeAus> does the absence of something lacking even make sense?...
<d9500> dylan_: i'm not familiar with atlantica online, but if it requires a lot of 3 acceleration, it will probably incur more than a slight performance hit. vbox can pass the opengl calls through to the host video card if you have a video card/driver that does 3d well, with partial success. but the 3d support is still nothing like native speed
<ForgeAus> assuming its a windows program theres the option of running it in wine, but again if its 3D then you are probably better to check wines appDB...
<luis_> maco: finally god... thx dude, now i got another question, i wanna install the guest additions, but after clicking the option it does anything, but it changes my mounted iso into vboxguestadditions, but when i try to run it it says not bootable media was found...
<maco> luis_: i alrady replied tothat
<luis_> 0_0
<luis_> didnt see sorry
<luis_> can u copypasta?
<trampel> darkaura: can you reach the windows share from another windows box?
<maco> luis_: moutnt he iso in the vm, go to where its mounted, andinstall the deb from the iso
<darkaura> trampel yes I can and if I go add a folder I can make shortcuts to the shared folder but in order to play video in VLC player I have to mount the shared folder and I can't seem to do that
<trampel> darkaura: what error message do you see if you try something like:   mount -t smbfs -o username=name,password=password //machinename/sharename /mnt/smbshare      ...?
<luis_> maco: i dont understand what u r trying to say, the iso doesnt wanna run, so i get no install
<luis_> its all mounted already
<luis_> whats rare is than the iso appeared mounted, without a download window opening or something
<luis_> and i dont wanna download the guest addis from repos, for what, to make same error again? lo
<luis_> l
<maco> luis_: what?
<maco> you dont run the iso
<maco> the iso is mounted...fine
<luis_> nop the iso doesnt wanna run
<luis_> is mounted
<maco> isos dont get run. period, thats not how they work
<maco> youre not SUPPOSED to run an iso
<luis_> i know, but yes running it in VB
<maco> it is mounted somewhere in the vm. go to the directory in the vm where it is mounted
<maco> there should be a package in that directory since the iso contains a package
<maco> install the package
<luis_> and where is that package...
<maco> depends whre you mounted the iso
<luis_> i mounted it in Mythbuntu
<maco>  /media/cdrom/ maybe?
<darkaura> trampel I'm stupid I didn't even think of doing it that way now is it possible to have that done on start up?
<luis_> thats the VM name
<luis_> holda
<maco> what is the mountpoint WITHIN the vm?
<trampel> darkaura: you're not stupid.... that's the *old* knowledge  ;)
<luis_> i mean, its mounted in VM called Mythbuntu
<luis_> so i think yes, cdrom, but where i find the direc?
<maco> luis_: go to the VM's /media/cdrom
<maco> click around inside the VM
<maco> til you get to its cd drive
<trampel> darkaura: i'm sure it is possible ... but not exactly what you mean by "on start  up"  ...if you really mean start up, then i'd add it as a script under "/etc/rc2.d" maybe
<luis_> ok
<luis_> BUT
<luis_> where are talking about opening the direc with VB, not with dolphin true?
<darkaura> trampel well when I get into KDE after my wireless has connected
<trampel> darkaura: how about at the bottom of your .bashrc then?
<maco> luis_: INSIDE the VM
<luis_> ok
<maco> luis_: open a Dolphin instance INSIDE the VM
<luis_> i am in VM cdrom =)
<luis_> OH LOL
<maco> ok
<trampel> darkaura: with suitable "sudo ..." probably?
<luis_> dolphin instance inside the Vm... WHERE is the VM?
<luis_> and i am not saying it aloud... i am just contrasting =)
<darkaura> trampel so I'm looking at my .bashrc, and lets just say it's been a while how do I add it?
<menox> why not put it in your startup programs in kde?
<trampel> darkaura: make a backup copy of it, then open it with an editor, scroll to the bottom and add it, save ...and go have a beer?   **or** do what menox has just suggested
<luis_> maco: first of all i must tell u... i think virtualboxguest additions is not installed, cause when u click the option to install it, the NAME gets mounted in the VM, but i dont see an iso or a deb ANYWHERE
<luis_> maco: nevermind... the iso was in the usr/share/vb... but the rare thing is than when u try to boot the machine it says: not bootable media found, and obviously the VBGA is mounted =/
<maco> you dont boot from the iso
<maco> you install something inside the vm
<maco> then you mount the vbox extensions iso insde the vm
<maco> then you install a package from the mounted iso into the v
<maco> *vm's os
<darkaura> going to reboot and try it see what happens brb
<luis_> maco: then if i dont boot the iso... for what is that iso, and why when u click the option inside VB to install VBGA the name "VBGA" gets mounted in my V machine
<luis_> VGBA iso*
<maco> luis_: do you understand what guest extensions means?
<luis_> nop
<luis_> i just know there are like plugins
<maco> its a package you install into the *guest* operating system to make the guest able to handle the virtualized hardware better
<luis_> oh
<luis_> ok but
<luis_> "<maco> you install something inside the vm" what is that "something"
<maco> an operating system
<luis_> where i found that, i wanna install it already
<luis_> OH ROFLMAOOL
<luis_> know i got u
<luis_> so i install the OS mythbuntu first
<luis_> then i install the Guest additions
<luis_> its that?
<maco> yes
<luis_> ok =)
<bill_> using Kubuntu 9.10 now
<dylan_> how much memory should i give windows xp in virtualbox?
<Blizzerand> dylan_ : try #vbox
<d9500> dylan_: how much memory do you have in your computer that is running the native OS?
<dylan_> i have 500 gig hard drive
<d9500> dylan: RAM, I mean, not storage
<darkaura> so I guess I didn't add it to my startup correctly, because it didn't work
<dylan_> i think 4 mb does that sound right
<dylan_> i could be dead wrong
<menox> lol!!!!
<dylan_> yea i thought so
<dylan_> lol
<dylan_> h/o i'll find out
<d9500> dylan_: if you're referring to RAM, then windows XP needs at least 512 MB. 768 would be better.
<bill_> more like 4gb
<dylan_> yea that's it lol
<dylan_> so how much base memory?
<dylan_> would that be ram?
<d9500> dylan_: yes, base memory in this case refers to RAM. as far as how much to give XP, then I would say anywhere bwteen 512 and 768. however, note carefully how much RAM your actual physical computer has installed.
<dylan_> i'm good i got a decent computer i just bought it  couple months ago but how big should i make the virtual hard drive?
<menox> winxp will run like crap with 512MB RAM. i would do more if you can spare it
<dylan_> i put 768 of ram
<menox> that will be good
<d9500> dylan: if it's just for a program or two, then a few GB over what the actual XP OS itself takes up should be fine. if you plan to save a lot of documents and files in there, then you'll need more space. a good hint is to use a dynamically expanding hard drive, then set it a few GB above what the actual XP install takes. then, as you save more stuff inside the VM, your virtual hard drive can "grow" with it.
<menox> how big is your hard drive?
<dylan_> 500 gig
<menox> dylan_ : what d9500 said...
<dylan_> lol
<d9500> dylan_, let me know if you need any assistance with making sure the virtual hard drive is the dynamically expanding type
<dylan_> it is
<dylan_> i set it to that in the beginning the only question i have left is how much video memory i should set to windows xp
<dylan_> i have 128 mb
<d9500> i usually set my VMs to 128 MB video memory. if you're not planning on doing anything video-memory-intensive (opening multiple large photos--for example phototshop--,gaming, or scanning documents to the xp virtual machine) then  64 mb should be enough
<dylan_> if i set it to 128 it won't make kubuntu crash?
<Gintulis> wtf? after last update, not work mice Logitech RX1000
<d9500> dylan_, never had it happen on my vbox, and i'm running kde here. i'm not sure if vbox, when drawing to video RAM, uses the native system's RAM modules, or the video RAM on the video card but either way, if you have plenty of RAM and a relatively modern intel, nvidia, orati card you should be fine to set it to 128 mb video RAM for the virtual machine
<dylan_> sweet :) thanks
<gt> hello, hey where i can get python?
<d9500> gt, it should already be installed on most linux distros.
<d9500> what distro are you running
<gt> 8.04
<d9500> ubuntu?
<gt> kubuntu
<d9500> open your package manager--synaptic or adept--and do a search for python. see if it shows as installed
<gt> ok
<d9500> gt: 8.04 will probably only have an older version of python available, though. if you need python 3.1 for development purposes, try https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa-python
<gt> mm ok thanks d9500
<d9500> no problem, gt
<dylan_> woot :D
<ForgeAus> omg, thats interesting, Dos had fonts? ... wow
<maslick> hi all
<rfoney>  hi
<dylan_> is there anyway to install a new screen resolution on windows xp
<dylan_> becuase it doesnt have mine
<dylan_> o_o
<d9500> dylan_, you talking about your vm right?
<dylan_> yep
<d9500> have you installed the guest additions?
<dylan_> mine 1366x768
<dylan_> win xp is lame as hell and doesnt have it
<carpii> also you need to tell XP you have a big monitor, before itll let you pick big resolutions
<d9500> dylan, i know it may sound like a dumb question, but have you installed the guest additions?
<dylan_> i just got done installling the os on the virtual machine so not yet i was bout to do that though
<dylan_> will that fix the prob?
 * carpii sighs
<d9500> ok.install guest additons, reboot your vm, then hit ctrl+f (assuming you use ctrl as the default "host" key in vbox.)
<d9500> the screen should then maximize to the native resolution oof your physical monitor
<d9500> although you may have to manually turn the screen resolution up to say, 1024x768 first, then hit ctrl=f. that may work better
<dylan_> that's what i got it set to now becuase any bigger and the height of the screen is too big for my monitor
<dylan_> the virtual machine runs just as fast in seamless mode as it does in window mode right?
<d9500> right. i'm not sure how the guest additions work for xp, but in an ubuntu vm, i think it install a driver for your videocard and changes your xorg.conf to use the new driver. win xp has no xorg.conf, of course, but if it also install the vbox video driver for xp, then your vm may just need the driver installed to get full resolution screen size. kind of like when you first install a fresh load of xp on a physical machine, then have to go to nvidia's or
<d9500>  ati's website and download the drivers.
<d9500> and yes, in regards to seamless, i would think so. seamless causes problems with screen corruption when i try it, though
<dylan_> i usually never did seamless mode becuase my monitor too much wider than it is tall to have 2 start menu's
<d9500> dylan_, try moving the xp taskbar to the side of the screen, then going into seamless. it's worth a shot.
<dylan_> good idea
<d9500> but remember. you have to have guest additions installed for seamless to work
<dylan_> it's download guest additions right now but i'm downloading atlantica online to and that's 1.8 gig download :/
<dylan_> i just hope the vm will play the game at full speed
<d9500> you shouldn't have to download guest additions. not if you're using the binary virtualbox package from sun's website. don't know about the open source additions
<d9500> edition*
<dylan_> well i got it from synaptic so i don't think it did
<dylan_> windows is so ugly lol
<d9500> dylan_, not that i think most here wouldn't agree, but if you need theme help, try #windows. or just google "patch uxtheme.dll"
<vietred> hi all, I need some h
<vietred> I need some help
<vietred> I install Kubuntu 9.10 on HDD1, now I want to install Windows XP on HDD2, but Windows XP say that it want to write some data on HDD1, what should I do?
<dylan_> you should have installed windows first :/
<dylan_> your internet in kubuntu 9.10 runs good?
<vietred> yes, I have no problem with Kubuntu
<dylan_> i run 9.04 good but 9.10 is really buggy on my computer
<dylan_> but yea it prolly would have been easier to just install windows first
<vietred> I don't my edit my gr
<vietred> grub
<vietred> I don't mind edit my grub
<d9500> vietred, i know a way which should fix it, but it involves temporarirly disconnected a hard drive to fool windows into thinking there is only one hard drive, the one that you want to install it to , actually inside the computer, and then reconnecting the other, booting into ubuntu and running grub-update.
<d9500> there has got to be an easier way, so to all in channel, if any grub experts are out there, please feel free to chime in.
<d9500> !fix grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix grub
<d9500> anyone know the factoid to request to get ubottu to give the "lost grub after installing windows" link?
<vietred> d9500: that's the only way I can think :D
<d9500> vietred: no, i know there's a better way. let me check ubottu's factoids and see if i can make it give the link
<vietred> d9500: may be there is no way to fool XP without disconnect my HDD 1
<d9500> no, but there's a way to reinstall or fix grub after letting xp overwrite the master boot record. i know there is, i just can't find the link
<d9500> give me a minute and i'll try to locate it
<d9500> !recovering grub | vietred
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recovering grub
<d9500> !recoveringgrub | vietred
<ubottu> vietred: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<r00t_ninja> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<d9500> thanks r00t_ninja
<vietred> thanks, I will tr
<vietred> try
<KiRiLoS> Hello,i was wondering.Is there a way to change every single blue color to red in KDE 4.3?Incuding the folder colors in Dolphin.Thanks
<rfoney> what if there were only two of us and one gall?
<rfoney> and the illuminatti reformed itself every night?
<yang__> Hey, I have a simple question.
<yang__> I can't shutdown from the CLL on a CLL only System
<yang__> sudo shutdown now , the system comes up in maitence mode?
<d9500> sudo poweroff, maybe?
<d9500> yang__: if sudo poweroff does not work, then...hmm..does it say anything about a corrupt filsystem or that the system needs to run fsck on /dev/sdaX
<yang__> hmm havent tried poweroff
<yang__> just noticed it on *buntu systems before but always had GUI. so minor annoyance
<yang__> but on CLL only sys , nt
<yang__> booting up comp to test again
<yang__> sudo somwhatworks..
<yang__> dosn't APCI shutdown
<yang__> says halted and stays on
<r00t_ninja> sudo poweroff
<yang__> hmmm maybe X86PC instead of APCI ?
<r00t_ninja> did you try poweroff?
<yang__> o lol srry sudo poweroff almost work nt sudo haha
<yang__> yes
<yang__> it worked somewhat..
<yang__> as described above "says halted and stays on"
<r00t_ninja> how old is this computer?
<yang__> maybe not APCI compliant
<yang__> p2 400 MHZ
<r00t_ninja> thats why
<r00t_ninja> its like that on my old celeron 400mhz
<r00t_ninja> the motherboards are to old
<yang__> IDK i bought for $10 USD
<yang__> OLD gatway its a p2
<yang__> potentially before 1999 so probably no APCI compliant meaning no soft off
<yang__> 15 GB Drive and 192 MB Ram thats pretty good for a P2
<r00t_ninja> yea
<yang__> anyway ty
<d9500> yang__, so it's like the old "it's now safe to turn off your computer" message back in the, ahem, glory days of windows 95? i guess wait till it halts then do a power off manually.
<yang__> sudo poweroff will be good to rembember
<d9500> also, you may want to try a different distro. http://kmandla.wordpress.com/ has lots of good info on linuxes for older systems.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<goodboy> i install kubuntu in wubi ,now when i start ,   not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block ,who can help me??
<d9500> kernel bug? wonder if 2.6.32-rc6 would fix it?
<Peace--> yes you can try to install another kernel
<d9500> though you'd have to rebuild your modules. no wait, just use dkms
<d9500> that should rebuild your vbox modules automatically for the new kernel, Dylan, and hope .32 will work better on the networking
<Peace--> d9500: dkms?
<faileas> dynamic kernel module system
<Peace--> o
<faileas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Kernel_Module_Support
<d9500> Peace--, originally developed by dell, i believe. automatically rebuilds modules after kernel upgrades. used by ubuntu and fedora.
<dylan_> virtual box running good now :D
<Peace--> mm  d9500 nice to learn another pretty cool stuff
<d9500> dylan_, except for your choice of guest os. lol
<dylan_> i need it for my ipod touch
<dylan_> and for atlantica online
<d9500> gtkpod or banshee didnt work?
<dylan_> no not on the touch
<d9500> oh yeah. forgot about atlantica
<dylan_> wine runs games like crap
<d9500> depends on the game.
<dylan_> well every game i've tried ran terrible
<Peace--> d9500: but qt stuff for ipod?
<korvin> and i can't start RO in guest os :((
<d9500> actually, i think it depends on how many people whine when a given game doesn't run perfectly..ahemm.WoW..ahem
<d9500> Peace--, alas, i couldn't tell you specifically what programs to use. /me doesn't own an ipod
<d9500> hmm, i thought the /me command was supposed to print my user name
<Peace--> before
<Peace-->  /me stuff
 * Peace-- stuff
<tsimpson> /me needs to be at the beginning of the line
<tsimpson> it's a CTCP messages to the channel
<dylan_> hey can anyone tell me if my wireless card supports injection
<dylan_> ?
<dylan_> i can put it in monitor mode but i don't think that the injection is working
<Peace--> dylan_:  i will use another kernel ... if i was you
<Peace--> dylan_: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dylan_> which one should i use
<Peace--> dylan_: try the last
<r00t_ninja> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Peace--> 32 rc6
<r00t_ninja> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=injection_test
<Peace--> i have that
<tsimpson> most wireless drivers aren
<tsimpson> 't built into the kernel
<Peace--> interl cards have not open source driver?
<faileas> i think they are eventually FOSS
<faileas> and in the kernel
<dylan_> i was testing out the guest os w/ that pinball game that comes with windows and when i try to click onto the full screen mode for the game the guest os shrinks down from full screen into a small window?
<d9500> intel cards use a foss driver, but the driver loads binary only firmware
<dylan_> it doesnt zoom in like it is supposed to does anyone know why
<d9500> one an xp computer i use, i've noticed that fu,llscreening the pinball game makes the game itself look grainier, so i'm guessing that it changes the resolution to a lower one, maybe? if it does that, then the low res change will show in vbox as a smaller screen.
<dylan_> yea
<dylan_> is it gonna do that no matter what?
<dylan_> or is there a way to make it in full screen
<dylan_> because i have a feeling that it is going to do that when i try to full screen atlantica online to
<d9500> dylan: if the game itself will only show in say, 800x600 res, then the only way for the computer, physical or virtual, to make the game cover the whole computer screen is to reduce the res to the aforementioned 800x600. it depends on what the game itself supports.
<dylan_> oh so i'll just lower the res in kubuntu to the same res the game is in
<d9500> on your host kubuntu machine? sure, that could work. might make your screen look grainy, but it should do the trick
<dylan_> i would put the game in the same res as my computer screen but my video card isnt that good
<dylan_> :/
<dylan_> it'll prolly get laggy
<d9500> in the case of pinball, it may not be the video card. say the game itself only runs as 800x600. when you're on, say, a 1300x760 screen, the lower res on the game can show as a smaller window. but if the game's coding itself does not allow it to go over 800x600, for whatever reason (ask the people who coded it, IANAP), then regardless of your video card, when you fullscreen it, if the only way to show fullscreen game is to reduce screen to lower res, th
<d9500> en the res will reduce.
<d9500> your could be running two gtx 295s in sli and the game wouldnt care
<d9500> (please bear in mind this is all theory based on my observations. i could be wrong of course.)
<d9500> there's also pinball program/s you can download for your host kubuntu machine, via software center.
<abhinav> how can i connect to social chat rooms
<dylan_> i can't get any sound of out my guest os in virtualbox?
<ayoze> algun español?
<tsimpson> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lukas__> Hello, how long time does it usually take to upgrade to karmic? I try to upgrade, and it seems to download all the packages one hour approximately. Is that okay?
<dylan_> what is your download speed?
<tsimpson> it took me about 10 hours to download everything, but that was on release day so it was slower than usual
<lukas__> dylan_: I hve 8MBit connection, but the download speed from local mirror shows from 14 to 40 Kbit/s
<dylan_> damn it only took me like half an hour o.O
<dylan_> o i c so u got superfast internet lol
<dylan_> i just downloaded mine from a torrent it was a lot faster but i was doing a clean install
<dylan_> to
<lukas__> dylan_: well, here operators are fighting for new users, so it is quite affordable
<lukas__> that is not my case
<dylan_> do u have an intel wireless card
<dylan_> ?
<hyb_> hi
<Hatl> hi! i updated my kubuntu to 9.10. now it takes over two minutes until the startup is finished. i created a bootchart: http://h.imagehost.org/view/0687/gerhard-nb-karmic-20091108-1
<Hatl> can anybody tell me whats wrong?
<Bios_> I recieve the message that there is a package manager running ... so i cant install anything but i can see anyone running even in "top"
<Bios_> brb reboot : P
<Bios_> re
<yofel> Hatl: bug 442132 maybe?
<yofel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/442132
<yofel> Bios_: fixed?
<Bios_> nope
<yofel> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<corium> hello
<corium> my external hd works fine on mint but not on karmic, it sucks
<Hatl> yofel: no, not the same bug. the problem in my case is that it takes a very long time until the desktop is usable. i think its a problem with kded4
<yofel> hm, let me check the bootchart again...
<Hatl> i can see the desktop after about 80 seconds but it takes another minute until it is usable
<Hatl> jaunty was much faster
<Peace-> looks like you video cards sucks
<Peace-> or the driver
<Hatl> why?
<yofel> hm, why is there a cc1 and depmod run in there? dkms build?
<Bios_> fixed yofel
<yofel> Bios_: :)
<Hatl> i made a standard install of jaunty and updated it recently to karmic
<Bios_> Another problem this time with latex/kile: I am lacking a packaged called tocstyle... is there anything like miktex which installs missing packages?
<Hatl> hmmm, strange, make is running every boot
<Idhan> Bios_: install sudo apt-get install texlive-full
<Idhan> that should do it..
<Bios_> its already installed... i guess there is some dbproblem or so Idhan
<yofel> Hatl: depmod is a realy hdd I/O hogger, so it'll be always slow if it has to run on boot
<yofel> s/realy/real/
<yadudoc> Hi , I removed amarok nightly and installed amarok from the ubuntu repos... but now I'm getting these errors.. http://codepad.org/4U0v0i8A . Could someone please help me with this ?
<Idhan> Bios_: try texhash
<Idhan> Bios_: sudo texthash
<Bios_> yeah recognized the writing permissions : D
<Bios_> lets try...
<yofel> yadudoc: tried 'sudo dpkg -r libqtscriptbindings1' ?
<Bios_> still same problem Idhan
<Idhan> perphaps you should try a sudo aptitude reinstall texlive-full
<Bios_> Idhan: tried also i did a texhash after this.. no sucess
<Idhan> Bios_: are you using k9.10?
<Bios_> yeah
<Idhan> Bios_: are you sure that right package is right write it?
<Idhan> Bios_: i am using latex, kile with many funcy packages without problem
<Bios_> well i tryed to compile with latex manually but same error
<Bios_> uhm what do you mean with right package is right write? : P
<Bios_> and its only this package
<Bios_> without tocstyle.sty everything is working
<Idhan> I can try to compile you head if you want..
<Idhan> the head of you latex file
<KingOfDos> can someone confirm this bug -> change the double click speed in the system prefs
<hrna> hi, a question... after i updated my jaunty to karmic i've lost my automated updates, i have to run software updateter by hand and it's not checking any updates for me before i do it by myself
<hrna> is it common that it kinda switches off ?
<KingOfDos> tested it with 2 kubuntu workstations, on both i can't set the doubleclick speed using the gui
<Bios_> Idhan:  http://pastebin.com/d715fd34a
<Idhan> KingOfDos: work without problem for me
<yadudoc> ping
<yadudoc> yofel, let me try that
<KingOfDos> Idhan: strange. you'd enabled compiz?
<yadudoc> yofel, hmm.... What do I do next ? Does dpkg -r fix the package ? (it removes it right ?)
<Quintasan> yadudoc: ping
<yofel> yadudoc: yes it removes it, after that try apt-get again
<Quintasan> yadudoc: did you remove libqtscriptbindings1 0:0.1.0-0ubuntu1~jaunty1neon1 ?
<yofel> Quintasan: that's what i told him to do
<Idhan> KingOfDos: yes..
<Quintasan> yadudoc: ah, ok
<Idhan> Bios_: I have the same problem.. are you sure is a standart latex pacakge and not a special style package of you university or any conference?
<Quintasan> yofel: oh, both nicks on begin on "y" :P
<Bios_> uhm i thought so... maybe it is ... I used it only for some dots inside the table of contents ... well its not that important
<Bios_> but there is no program for installing packages while they are needed (like miktex got )
<Idhan> Bios_: under linux I haven't that feature... but texlive-full install all the packages out there..(standart)
<yadudoc> Quintasan, yofel it did not work ... i get the same errors
<KingOfDos> Idhan: hm, it looks that someone has the same problem with thunderbird. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657371
<KingOfDos> i'm now trying to search it in that direction :)
<Quintasan> yadudoc: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<yadudoc> Quintasan, I get this error now --> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place This is not dpkg install-info anymore, but GNU install-info
<Quintasan> yadudoc: sudo dpkg -L | grep neon
<Quintasan> yadudoc: paste it to pastebin
<yadudoc> Quintasan, when i do dpkg -L  I am getting this -- > dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<Bios_> Idhan: thats wiered it should be included inside the koma script which is included inside the texlive-full :/
<Quintasan> yadudoc: sudo dpkg -l kde"*" | grep neon
<yadudoc> Quintasan, no output
<Quintasan> yadudoc: sudo dpkg -l kde* | grep neon
<Quintasan> yadudoc: it's just me using ZSH :P
<yadudoc> Quintasan, :P still no output ... now this is getting really weird
<Quintasan> grr
<yadudoc> Quintasan, i told na... I removed the amarok nightly.. there must have been some screwup there... just after that i install amarok
<Quintasan> yadudoc: sudo aptitude
<Quintasan> press "/"
<Quintasan> type amarok
<Quintasan> press "-" for each amarok related package and then press "g" two time
<Quintasan> yadudoc: or just do it via KPackageKit
<yadudoc> Quintasan, does this need additional download ?
<Quintasan> yadudoc: deleting? nope :P
<yadudoc> Quintasan, hey... now it says to install some packages ... gdesklets and some other packages
<Quintasan> yadudoc: what? I belive I told you to search for amarok packages and remove them
<fox1111> hi, I activated desktop effects from system settings, but compositing doesn't start by itself at startup, can anyone help?
<yadudoc> Quintasan, ah... *crap :(  now its installing some other packages for resolving dependencies...
<danielix> hi to all!
<fox1111> I have to start compositing by pressing alt + shift + f12 at startup
<fox1111> don't know why this happens
<yadudoc> Quintasan, I think i'm better off without amarok... i'll just sudo apt-get remove amarok* ?
<Quintasan> yadudoc: possible, it could work
<yadudoc> Quintasan, i can live with just rhythmbox
<fox1111>  hi, I activated desktop effects from system settings, but compositing doesn't start by itself at startup, can anyone help?
<yadudoc> :|
<danielix> Please, I can not send or recive files with kopete neither with pidgin. Do Kubuntu Karimic have some kind of firewall enabled by default?
<yadudoc> Quintasan, ... I'm doomed... its still there ... I'm leaving.. Thank you very much for your help...
<danielix> please help
<yadudoc> Quintasan, yay.... fixed it
<yadudoc> Quintasan, i removed the alternate disc from the sources list ... :)
 * yadudoc hi 5'ves Quintasan 
<danielix> Please, I can not send or recive files with kopete neither with pidgin. Do Kubuntu Karimic have some kind of firewall enabled by default? Please Help!
<chimp-champ> Hi, how can I use emerald Themes in KDE?
<|moe|> where do i find msttcorefonts for kubuntu karmic?
<|moe|> i do not find it via packagekit though the repos are all activated
<Peace-> msttcorefonts?
<faileas> should be in kubuntu-restricted-extras
<|moe|> Peace-: the windows-fonts
<Peace-> like said to faileas should be on kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peace-> *from
<fox1111>  hi, I activated desktop effects from system settings, but compositing doesn't start by itself at startup, can anyone help?
<fox1111> anyone knows something?
<|moe|> Peace-: great, that worked!
<|moe|> Peace-: thank you
<danielix> the answer is: sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop
<danielix> :)
<danielix> great
<danielix> bye
<FloodBotK3> danielix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omar87> Hi
<uwe> moin
<Omar87> There's this question that I've been asking myself since the day I switched to Kubuntu:
<Omar87> Where on Earth are the "Shutdown" and "Restart" options?
<chimp-champ> How can I import emerald themes?
<yofel> Omar87: press on the kmenu button -> Leave ;)
<Omar87> yofel: I do that all the time. But only find "Logout, Lockscreen, Switch User, Sleep, and Hibernate"
<Omar87> yofel: Not Shutdown, no Restart.
<Omar87> No*
<yofel> Omar87: what version of kubuntu do you use?
<Omar87> yofel: 9.10 ( 4.3.1 )
<Schugy> have once again tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and still no working icewm-package
<yofel> that would be 4.3.2, but I have shutdown and restart here - no hibernate and sleep though, they're in the power management applet
<Omar87> Ok, that's weird.
<yofel> Omar87: do you get 'shutdown the computer' when you search for 'shutdown' in krunner? (alt+f2 iirc)
<Schugy> I really wonder why people add broken universe packages
<yofel> Schugy: which one?
<Schugy> icewm
<yofel> oh yeah, that one's broken ^^
<Schugy> but it's stil my favourite
<Schugy> i use fluxbox right now
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Schugy> but I miss ots of wm functions in kdedesktop or fluxbux
<Schugy> ots=lots
<Mitch0815> hallo und guten tag
<yofel> !de | Mitch0815
<ubottu> Mitch0815: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Mitch0815> sorry
<yofel> Mitch0815: macht nix ;)
<Schugy> especially i need my alt+f3 to put windows into the background
<yofel> Schugy: check here if you have one of the reported bugs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icewm
<Mitch0815> zitat http://www.kubuntu.org/support/deutsch : "IRC Chat      * Der deutschsprachige Support Kanal ist #kubuntu-de auf Freenode."
<Mitch0815> oh
<yofel> Mitch0815: eben :P
<Mitch0815> da war ich wohl bind
<Mitch0815> blind
<Mitch0815> hello everybody
<Schugy> have submitted bug 458100 on my own yofel
<Mitch0815> i tried to boot from the kubuntu live dvd (and even the cd), but i just get a black screen
<Mitch0815> before i get the black screen there is an failure screen
<Mitch0815> http://www.cscholz.net/privat/kubuntu.jpg
<Mitch0815> i found nothing therefor with google
<Mitch0815> does someone has any clue?
<Schugy> maybe some vga=xxx code helps
<Mitch0815> which code may be working? (i'm using a nvidia graphic adapter with a 26" tft [1920x1200px])
<Schugy> wonder where the vga code table was ^^
<Schugy> 791 was one
<Schugy> adn turn off spash
<Schugy> l
<Schugy> splash
<Mitch0815> thank you. i'll be trying this
<Guest12597> hi kubuntu users, does anybody if kubuntu 9.10 is television "ready"? I have a USB WinTV Nova-T DVB-T, which seems to be supported and is supposed to run out-of-the-box under Ubuntu 9.10. I dont know how to start it under Kubuntu
<llutz> Guest12597: try kaffeine
<Guest12597> I am currently building v4l-dvb etc, but wonder whether all this is required if the card already works on ubuntu (I am using Kubuntu)
<llutz> Guest12597: kaffeine has dvb-support, so no v4l needed
<Guest12597> kaffeine doesnt build on top of v4l?
<llutz> afaik no
<Guest12597> btw: i have already tried kaffeine, but it doesnt recognize my usb-stick
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> since upgrade to karmic, xchat doesnt beep anymore...
<Guest12597> how can i check whether the system can connect a usb-device?
<llutz> Guest12597: "ls -l /dev/dvb/adapter0"   to see if dvb is loaded
<Guest12597> /dev/dvb/adapter0 extists and has 4 entries:demux0  dvr0  frontend0  net0
<llutz> Guest12597: means dvd-driver is loaded and usually kaffeine should be able to use it
<llutz> Guest12597: try "kaffeine -w"
<Guest12597> kaffeine: Unbekannte Option „w“.
<llutz> Guest12597: oh, new (sucking) kaffeine... try kaffeine --wizzard
<Guest12597> just a second, in the meantime kaffeine detected a card...
<Guest12597> ok, kaffeine has detected channels, but is not playing channels: Message: "No suitable device found" (Kein passendes Gerät gefunden)
<spike_ge> hello
<spike_ge> ^_^
<BluesKaj> hi
<spike_ge> is it a support channel?
<yofel> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Gustav_> Hi guys!
<spike_ge> hello
<spike_ge> i've got a question. Upgraded to 9.10, at restart kdm does not work anylonger
<Gustav_> Can anyone help me out? I just wanted to try kubuntu a little bit and worked fine so far, installed it and its up and running.
<yofel> !anyone | Gustav_
<ubottu> Gustav_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gustav_> But I'm too dump to even mount my second hard disk drive, or I can't find it anywhere around. It is brand new and was plugged in during all the installation.
<yofel> Gustav_: internal or usb?
<Gustav_> internal
<Gustav_> He found it during installation.
<Gustav_> And I can still see it with fdisk -l
<|moe|> did you install with LVM?
<yofel> Gustav_: does 'sudo fdisk -l' in a konsole find it?
<Gustav_> It is /dev/sda, I made a primary partition to sda1, also worked fine.
<Gustav_> In the web I just found, that ubuntu finds the hdd itselfs and mounts it, but where?
<yofel> Gustav_: /dev/sda should be your first drive and /dev/sdb your second (if they're both sata)
<Gustav_> They are
<Gustav_> I installed kubuntu on sdb
<yofel> ok
<Gustav_> It made some partitions sdb1, sdb2 and sdb5, all fine for me, do whatever it likes.
<Gustav_> In /media I have cdrom and floppy0 (even so I don't have a floppy connected, but that doesn't matter)
<yofel> Gustav_: those are always there
<yofel> Gustav_: does dolphin show your drive in the sidebar?
<Gustav_> And I found something in the web to change fstab, I did as recommended, but it didn't change anything (also did mount -a afterwards, sudo of course)
<Gustav_> No
<yofel> hm, if you have an entry in fstab it should work, did you use the correct fs type?
<Gustav_> The hdd was brand new, I created the partition with fdisk (which I knew from Win), perhaps it doesn't like the fdisk stuff? Could it be, that I made a mistake there?
<Gustav_> Just created a primary partition with all sectors in it.
<yofel> Gustav_: err... you DID format the partition after creating it?
<Gustav_> I used, ext4, the sdb1 used the same
<Gustav_> Not explicit, I closed fdisk with "w" which sad, that it writes the information and closes itself.
<yofel> Gustav_: you created the partition with fdisk and then run mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 right?
<yofel> Gustav_: you can't mount a partition that has no file system on it
<Gustav_> Ok, I think I didn't do the second point.
<Gustav_> I didn't create that filesystem, how do I do that?
<Gustav_> Sorry, for all the dumbness down here, is my first time with kubuntu.
<yofel> Gustav_: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 should be fine - why didn't you use partitionmanager?
<Gustav_> I didn't knew partitionmanager until a few minutes ago, but then it didn't start.
<yofel> Gustav_: wait, you said it's sda1
<Gustav_> right now (when you said "use it") it DID start, and now I'm formatting my sda1 with ext4 (which is in progress right now).
<yofel> well, gotta run, please ask somebody else for help if you need it
<Gustav_> I think this did it... it's running now.
<Gustav_> I will notify you, if it worked.
<Gustav_> Thanks very much for the help!! :)
<Gustav_> You're great!
<janjiss> Hey guys! Is there something like softwere cener under KDE?
<spike_ge> exit
<spike_ge> \quit
<Gustav_> It worked! Thanks!
<ref_0> Hello. I have a problem with kubuntu 9.10 (upgraded from 9.04) and I want to report it as a bug in launchpad but I don't know how do that, I do not know which files and info attach.
<ref_0> The problem is that when I copy files (up to 50MB and tested from konsole or dolphin), the system becomes slow and unusable until the task is complete.
<theball> ls
<theball> mt
<Kubuntiac> @ref_0 what happens when you go to the console and do ubuntu-bug dolphin ?
<Kubuntiac> (ubuntu-bug is how you collect the basic needed system info for a bug report, along with a description)
<ref_0> But it also occurs copying files from konsole
<Kubuntiac> ewww - that's something deeper then
<Kubuntiac> Hmm... *thinks*
<ref_0> I think it's a problem with the kernel. With 2.6.28 the problem does not occur in karmic. Only with 2.6.31
<Kubuntiac> Not sure. Maybe this should be filed on the kernel
<Kubuntiac> Can you try booting with a different version of the kernel in Karmic?
<Kubuntiac> If you've had any kernel updates you could go back and try the older ones (if you've removed them you can use a live cd)
<Kubuntiac> Otherwise you can report a bug on it with ubuntu-bug linux
<mrnice> hi all
<mrnice> I have upgrade to kubuntu 9.10
<Kubuntiac> mmice - congrats! :)
<XiXaQ> I tested Kubuntu 9.04. I'm using GNOME and have been since it became possible to use the menus without editing .desktop files manually. Can someone please convince me to download kubuntu 9.10 and try it out? :)
<Tm_T> XiXaQ: why not to have both KDE and GNOME installed?
<JontheEchidna> right click on KMenu -> Menu editor
<XiXaQ> because I don't really like kde at all. :)
<XiXaQ> but I dislike disliking it too, so I really would like to be sold into giving it a real chance.
<Tm_T> XiXaQ: won't harm to try it, though, it's getting even better all the time
<Tm_T> current version is much better than what was with 9.04
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna: want to say great work on karmic :) looking forward to lucid :) and the project time lord revamp of kubuntu
<XiXaQ> can you mention some of the things that have happened since jaunty?
<eagles0513875> XiXaQ: ext4 grub 2 are 2 of the many things
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: has not much to do with KDE though (:
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: project time lord?
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: has not much to do with Karmic
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: i meant project time lord revamp in regards to lucid
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: yeah, but I believe XiXaQ asked what have changed from Jaunty to Karmic
<XiXaQ> I read about project time lord on kubuntu.com, but that didn't tell me much,.
<eagles0513875> those are 2 things though from jaunty to karmic grub 2 and ext4 though Tm_T
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: but those have nothing to do with KDE (:
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: and that was part of his question, I believe
<XiXaQ> but you're right. I have a fairly slow connection here, so I won't easily go into downloading kubuntu 9.10. I didn't like it much in jaunty.
<Tm_T> XiXaQ: http://kde.org/announcements/4.3/index.php && http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.3.3.php
<Tm_T> XiXaQ: those are for starters, and should explain what has been improved better than I can
<XiXaQ> ah, thanks :)
<XiXaQ> what version of kde4 is used in karmic?
<Tm_T> XiXaQ: 4.3.2 in livecd and there's 4.3.3 upgrade available online
<Tm_T> gone ->
<XiXaQ> great. Thanks :)
<ghostcube> kernel update fixes webcam driver problems here
<Rodensky> Hello ppl. Ubuntu 9.04 - How do I make the text under the icons in my folders' toolbars to go away? How do I make the icons smaller? I trued a few times in #ubuntu, no luck so far...
<Rodensky> *tried
<george_> привет
<BluesKaj> !ru | george_
<ubottu> george_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sebsebseb> hi
<luka> lol
<sebsebseb> !lol > luka
<ubottu> luka, please see my private message
<ajd2k9> hey i need some help i been through the volume properties and cant see anywhere how to get my hdmi working im using it as the default device so reli it should be simple anyone got any ideas?
<shadeslayer> ajd2k9: its the default device in the sound properties right?
<ajd2k9> yeah its set to hdmi output ..
<shadeslayer> ajd2k9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI
<ajd2k9> cheers :)
<chiqui> I want to modify how the cpu schedule process
<shadeslayer> ajd2k9: googling also turned up some results,have a look at them too :)
<siba> hello, I just upgraded to kubuntu 9.10 and I have a big problem with gtk+ integration
<siba> it doesn't safe the setting I set
<siba> and I can't find anywhere on interent what file manually modify
<siba> anybody can help me or suggest me some internet pages to check at?
<Ash-Fox> sibe, it would be stuff in ~/.gtk2 probably
<siba> ok, thanks. do you think that deleting the directory and rebooting kde will help me?
<Ash-Fox> I think there is a good chance it would help.
<siba> thank you very much
<Ash-Fox> No probs
<siba> I just checked and I don't have any .gtk2 directory in my home
<Guest12597> llutz: my /dev/dvb directory has disappeared. how can that happen? I have not deleted it...
<siba> Ash-Fox: I'm searching in my filesystem but it seems I don't have any .gtk or .gtk2 directory
<Guest12597> ok, my /dev/dvb dir is back again. dont know why. is it possible that the system removes the entries if the physical connection is unstable, ie. because a touched the usb device?
<happyhessian> i have to do a reinstall and i'm wondering if there's a way to create a new partition to install onto, transfer my files from the old partition to the new partition, then format the old partition and attach it to make one full sized partition.  anyone know if this is possible?
<adaptr> I doubt the wisdom of using only one partition
<adaptr> at the very minimum, put your /home on its own partition
<llutz> Guest21233: have a look into "dmesg", maybe it gives some hints why the driver is un-/reloaded (i.e. usb disconnect  ...)
<happyhessian> really, that's considered good policy?
<siba> is there any channel I can ask for help about gtk+ settings in kde?
<happyhessian> i guess it does make reinstalling a lot easier when those unfortunate days come around
<adaptr> happyhessian: that has been "good policy" for many years before ubuntu became a glint in Shuttleworths eyepatch
<happyhessian> adaptr: yea i guess so.  what's considered the minimum reasonable sized partition for kubuntu 9.10?
<adaptr> happyhessian: for a root partition ? I wouldn't go with anything less than 16 or so
<adaptr> although you can install it safely on 8GB
<sorush20> my sound system doesn't work across all applications.
<sorush20> Ii started pidgin and the sound for connecting to irc network worked.. but youtube on firefox doesn't work, skype isn't detecting my sound devices..
<sorush20> csan I get any help
<happyhessian> adaptr: right, so i guess i should make a clean install on 16+G, then format my current partition and turn it into home.  for the short term i'll need more than that--i have a good 50GB of home that i want to salvage from my current partition so i'll have to make space for it, at least temporarily.  is there a simple way to repartition for home?
<adaptr> if you have the space in your current partition, sure - boot up with a livecd, and shrink the FS, then shrink the partition, then make a new partition in the empty space, copy your files over to it, unmount, and shrink the old partition further
<adaptr> simple, no
<happyhessian> adaptr:"shrinking the partition"--how do i do that? with gparted or the like?
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> resize2fs for the FS, then parted for the partition
<adaptr> you're much, much better off with using a second disk for this
<happyhessian> and once a partition is made there isn't really any reason why i can't grow it or shrink it according to my whims (other than the obvious size constraints)
<Delvien> Is there an easy way to install a KDE 4 theme? I see nothing in the UI to do this
<happyhessian> i have one but it's full, that's the thing--in the past i would just copy home to my second disk, format entirely and then copy it back
<happyhessian> if i'm willing to let go of some large files i could do it again now
<saurabh> i have a problem while installing ns2 on kubuntu 9.10
<saurabh> help!!!
<happyhessian> but if there was a way to dynamically allocate unallocate and reallocate partitions that wouldn't involve too much risk i'd much prefer it.
<adaptr> happyhessian: that's what LVM is for
<adaptr> if you're willing to go that route, you can indeed do as you say
<saurabh> plz  help
<saurabh> i have a problem while installing ns2 on kubuntu 9.10
<adaptr> saurabh: provide useful info, or stop hammering
<happyhessian> mmk, the functionality of resize2fs is included in lvm or needs to be done separately?
<saurabh> adaptr: error: tk8.4.18 make failed
<adaptr> happyhessian: that will always be separate
<saurabh> adaptr: error: tk8.4.18 make failed
<adaptr> happyhessian: with LVM, the separate partitions would not matter - just chain them together into one LV after you're done copying
<adaptr> no need to resize
<saurabh> error: tk8.4.18 make failed in installing ns2
<rjlynn> hey guys, any alsa geniuses here? I can't for the life of me get the S/PDIF out on my laptop to work (HP dv9720us). OSS4 WILL let it work, but I couldn't find a nice device switcher for it. I need to be able to use S/PDIF when docked, but the laptops speakers when not (it doesnt need to be automatic)
<happyhessian> adaptr: so before i log off and start to get my hands dirty...i should boot live, run resize2fs on my old partition, then make a new partition to install to, install, and then work with lvm as you mentioned
<adaptr> no
<happyhessian> adaptr: glad i checked then...
<adaptr> boot a livecd, run resize2fs to make some space at the end of the drive, make an LVM partition there, one VG, one LV, mount, copy your data there, unmount all partitions, remove the old partition, make new system partition that's exactly the right size, install OS, make second LVM partition in th espace between the two new partitions, add it to the existing LV, and presto - all space used as you wanted
<happyhessian> adaptr: can't thank you enough, seems like this is exactly the right way to do what i wanted to do
<adaptr> np
<happyhessian> and now the fun begins...
<vic61> hallo for all
<tore> Sera--- qualche italiano in linea?^?^
<VP> fast start up
<VP> compare to openoffice
<slow-motion> hi
<VP> hi
<hackndoes_> can anyone help me setup my gtkpod to play music from my ipod?
<TZander> anyone here know why I'm getting bugreports for kubuntu where users use the alpa release of Qt?  How did people get those packages?
<TZander> bugreport says; KDE Version: 4.3.3 (KDE 4.3.3) Qt Version: 4.6.0-tp1    Distribution: Ubuntu 9.10
<bbigras> TZander: Is it possible that people who use kde from svn report those bugs?
<TZander> bbigras: unlikely, why would someone use a 1 month old distro with a 3 month old Qt
<TZander> if they self compile, that is.
<bbigras> TZander: you're right
<bbigras> it's weird
<Tm_T> TZander: erm, I'm running Intrepid with Qt from git and KDE from svn (:
<Tm_T> TZander: and I'm sure there's that Qt in some ppa
<dylan_> hey i'm not getting any sound from my virtual box do i need to install drivers onto the guest system?
<TZander> someone using 910 any idea how to get Qt46-tp ?  I got several bugreports in kde software in the last week which are all due to this version of Qt.
<Tm_T> TZander: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/
<dylan_> how do u increase the size of a virtual hard drive??????
<dylan_> i can't install something cus i dont have enough space
<sebsebseb> dylan_: which  vm software?
<dylan_> virtualbox ose
<dylan_> i'm trying to install a 1.9 gig file
<dylan_> and i only have 1.8 gigs left
<sebsebseb> dylan_: and you did fixed storage for the vm, rather than the default dynamically expanding?
<dylan_> no i did the dynamically expanding
<sebsebseb> dylan_: and put what for the size of the vm?
<Idhan> where is save the log when kubuntu start???
<dylan_> my drive for the vm was the default ten gigs
<sebsebseb> dylan_: by the way when doing  dynamically expanding you can  basically put whatever size is available,  and  you don't need that amount of space in the psyical partition the vm is in.   It will be the size the  vm thinks it has, then if pysical  hard disk space is running out, it will tel you.
<dylan_> well i'm running an installer for a program and it won't let me proceed through the install becuase  it say it need 1.9 gigs of space and only has 1.8
<sebsebseb> dylan_: ok uhmm I am not sure what your diong exactly and also #vbox is the offical channel for  Virtualbox
<varanus> anyone got an MX1000 laser mouse on kubuntu?
<jussio1> !anyone varanus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone varanus
<jussio1> !anyone | varanus
<ubottu> varanus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jussio1> varanus: I do...
<varanus> soddy guys for anyone, but as it been more than a month asking with my problem i haven't found a solution yet. anyway. jussio1 i'd like to ask if your back/forward buttons work with konquer/dolphin
<varanus> soddy=soddy
<varanus> doh sorry
<jussio1> varanus: I havent got it fully configured atm, but yes, they used to.
<jussio1> varanus: are you using btnx?
<varanus> jussio1: i have tried it and it messed up a bit with clicking. to explain bettrer i couldn't click in the popup menus using it
<varanus> jussio1: and i didn't managed to configure the buttons either
<varanus> manage*
<jussio1> varanus: btnx is how I got it going. I agree there needs to be something easier, but keep trying....
<varanus> jussio1: could you let me have a look at you xorg.conf to see maybe how yours' is?
<allenc> <hopes this is working>
<jussio1> varanus: as I said, I dont have it configured atm, just using it as a basic mouse. So you wont get anything out of my xorg...
<happyhessian> adaptr: you still around?
<adaptr> barely
<varanus> jussio1: ok ty very much for letting me know that is possible to have it configured
<ibou> salut
<ibou> hi
<allenc> soo, someone directed me here for advice on getting my laptop off the ground
<happyhessian> i never played with lvms before so i'm trying to get the whole thing sorted out.  i'm on the livecd  resizing my fs as we speak.  once it resizes, i need to use fdisk to make a new partition for it to live on?
<ibou> i can't write on dvd with k3b. I have this message: mkisofs crashed. Can anyone help?
<allenc> (minimal UNIX experience) okay, from what I can tell from tuts online, the native linux driver for my wireless card is 'almost' supported
<ubuntu_> hey
<happyhessian> this is really cool--i can just tell fdisk which block to start and stop at and it will automatically contain all of my data because that's exactly what i shrunk it to with resize2fs!
<allenc> attaches to the hardware, but doesn't tell the system that it's a wireless ard
<happyhessian> adaptr:(i did understand that correctly, didn't i?)
<adaptr> I'm not sure I understand you
<fox001> Hi, I can't get compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, anyone knows why?
<fox001> Hi, I can't get compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, anyone knows why?
<happyhessian> i've been following this guide, more or less: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions .  I was confused for a while about how i could keep my data if i delete the partition that it's on but then i realized that the whole point of resize2fs is that you shrink and record exactly where your fs starts and stops.  so you don't have to copy your data, you just clothe a partition upon the data that has just been shrunk.  the only thing
<happyhessian>  that i'm still a bit fuzzy about is how to make the lvm partitions.  i imagine that i would open fdisk and tell it to make a partition to complement my shrunken fs and then use the lvm tools to make the correct partitions there, more or less following http://www.tuxradar.com/content/lvm-made-easy
<FloodBotK3> happyhessian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allenc> found out which driver was attached to my wireless card, and know that it's the right one.  It just isn't letting the system interact with the card for some reason
<allenc> hardware shows up when I use lshw
<allenc> driver is loaded (lsmod)
<fox001> Hi, I can't get compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, anyone knows why?
<allenc> but the wireless card doesn't show up when I use iwconfig
<FloodBotK3> allenc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kavurt> what's the best opensource pdf editor?
<fox001> ****************Hi, I can't get compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, anyone knows why?
<adaptr> that floodbot is broken
<fox001> ****************Hi, I can't get compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, anyone knows why?
<adaptr> fox001: that's the 4th time. stop it
<happyhessian> i don't quite see how you can not "flood" and not "use enter as punctuation"  they seem to be quite simply mutually exclusive
<adaptr> happyhessian: agreed
<happyhessian> whatever.
<fox001> does anyone get help here?
<happyhessian> adaptr: bottom line, though, i think i've got this mostly figured out: in a few minutes, when resize2fs finally finishes, i'll make two partitions with fdisk: a shrunken one according to the new fs size and a complementary one with all the rest of the space.  in the complementary one i want to make logical volumes.  do i have to start with pvcreate on the whole partition?
<allenc> dunno if my last messeges got through, but I'm having trouble getting my wireless working
<adaptr> you have to start with creating pvs, yes
<fox001> I can't get compositing enabled at startup, I have to press alt-shift-f12 twice to get it running again, can anyone help?
<developer-si> Hey all! Could someone please tell me what does setting KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 and then runing make for a application to start. I found this as a solution on web when you get this output by runing make: CFLAGS was changed in "<path_to_make>". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS. Stop.
<happyhessian> adaptr:ok, so i create a pv and a vg and turn all the space i have left into one lv (this will ultimately be my home partition which i want to be much larger than my system partition).  then i copy my current home files from the old (now shrunken) partition.  then i reformat the old partition and split it between an lv that i will ultimately attach to my large lv and an lv (or should it just be its own separate ext3 partition that will be my system
<happyhessian>  partition?).  then i concatenate the two lvs? or i just make the new lv part of the first vg?
<velho> help! How to install azureus and firefox in kubuntu? thanks
<happyhessian> sorry to be so pedantic about this, i just know that if i mess it up i could end up really really sorry
<adaptr> no, that's about it
<russlar> velho: there's an installer for firefox
<happyhessian> velho: firefox installs almost automatically
<velho> in the official site?
<adaptr> whether you want to use an LVM partition for your system is up to you - perhaps you need to expand it in the future....
<russlar> velho: no
<happyhessian> velho: click on the little k in the left corner
<developer-si> velho: open KPackageKit and search for azureus
<adaptr> velho: it's already installed
<happyhessian> velho: then type "firefox" and you'll see it
<happyhessian> velho: and consider using ktorrent, it's a delightful little program
<adaptr> azureus is shit, use ktorrent
<velho> i prefer azureus, since is closs platform
<velho> sorry, but firefox is not installed
 * adaptr nonplusses
<adaptr> velho: that is not possible.
<happyhessian> adaptr: it does seem to be superior... so i just add the new lv to the vg and it will behave as if it is in the same partition as the initial lv?
<adaptr> velho: you screwed up an Ubuntu installation; I will alert the Guiness people.
<happyhessian> velho: that's probably the installer, click on it and see what happens
<jussio1> adaptr: please watch the language ;)
<adaptr> happyhessian: no.. add the PV to the VG
<velho> I thought also... I'm coming to linux again after serveral years, and as I recall, firefox was installed automaticaly
<happyhessian> ahh, ok
<russlar> velho: open up a terminal, and run sudo apt-get install firefox
<adaptr> jussio1: well, compared to ktorrent, azureus IS pretty crappy
<developer-si> I tried ktorrent and I like it.
<jussio1> adaptr: maybe, however we need to keep it family friendly in here, so please be careful with your language.
<adaptr> jussio1: I know, I know
<adaptr> although I laugh at the assertion that the 7 words are bad. George Carlin for president!
<velho> russlar: it shows a message about dependencies, and cannot install- isn't there an easy way to install any program?
<russlar> what?
<velho> how can one install any program without using the terminal?
<russlar> velho: run sudo apt-get update, then install firefox
<russlar> !kpackagekit | velho
<ubottu> velho: KPackageKit is the !Kubuntu package manager that uses PackageKit
<russlar> velho: kpackagekit is a gui app you can use to install software
<velho> i run the update, it shows the same dependencies
<happyhessian> r: 9.10 has a cute little "Mozilla Firefox Browser Installer"
<D-coy> xD
<velho> ubottu: can i use it co install bz2 files?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<happyhessian> velho: i'm running a livecd right now and it was fast and fully automated to install firefox
<russlar> velho: it shouldn't fail to install, unless you tell it not to install the dependancies
<xD> D-coy: :P
<velho> well, i don't have firefox, don't know why it didn't installed automaticaly... already said that... I relly apreciate some help to install firefox and azureus in a easy way
<velho> by the way, thanks for the help being given...
<happyhessian> adaptr: now i'm a little bit confused.  after i format my old partition, i'm going to repartition it with fdisk.  i'll then turn that into a pv.  now, i want to attach part of this pv to my already made lv and part of it i want to be treated as its own partition.  should i make two pvs then?
<russlar> velho: we've given it. use the kpackagekit application
<adaptr> happyhessian: there is no part of.
<velho> russlar: oh! sorry! donna try it ;)
<velho> *gonna
<happyhessian> right, so how do i split the partition then? should i partition it with fdisk and then just treat it as two pvs?
<developer-si> Did someone use Cisco VPN client in Kubuntu 9.10 64 bit?
<happyhessian> developer-si: ooo me me, pick me!
<velho> WOW!
<velho> A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.
<velho> Please report this bug with the error description.
<velho> Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<velho> what is this»
<developer-si> happyhessian: Oh cool ... can we go private please?
<velho> it shows in the kpackagekit
<luis_> hello, if i grab an old (maybe from 2000-2003, dont remember) HP pavilion a1720n, what i need to modify for it to be able to use at full capabilities with speed MythTV and reproduces HD and do all things new desktop computers do? like changing RAM? can u help me?
<russlar> developer-si: you guys miind if I join you?
<developer-si> no problem
<happyhessian> why not use the channel then?
<happyhessian> not that i really care...
<developer-si> join chan ciscovpn
<velho> when i !Aplly all available updates
<velho> when i "Aplly all available updates"
<developer-si> russlar, happyhessian: join chan ciscovpn
<velho> gosh
<freeride> does anybody use Gimp?
<velho> seems like this install is a little bit wacky :S
<velho> i remember one can update everything, and there were 2 or more commands.
<freeride> thanks
<ubitsa> hello
<velho> can you guys help me? what are these commands?
<ggcc> hi
<BluesKaj> velho, you still can , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> or aptitude
<ubitsa> guys help
<ubitsa> how can i see in what dev are connected some drives?
<velho> Thanks BluesKaj!
<happyhessian> ubitsa: try typing mount
<happyhessian> with no args
<BluesKaj> ubitsa, sudo fdisk -l
<velho> go,so many errors!
<ubitsa> the mount command is only for drives
<ubitsa> i want and for usb
<velho> I guess I will install kubuntu again...
<BluesKaj> ubitsa, lsusb
<velho> Kubuntu is behaving like windows!! lololol
<jschall> dragon player "closes unexpectedly" if i try to play a dvd.
<ubitsa> with i lsusb i cant see in what /dev/ its mounted one usb device
<velho> I'm having problems with portuguese language packs
<BluesKaj> ubitsa, install procinfo , then do lsdev
<velho> can i upgrade from Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 without the cd?
<ubitsa> thank you blueskaj
<weegi> hello?
<luis_> Ben64: specifications: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00837320&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3340228
<weegi> first time using kde, its REALLY different from gnome...
<maco> velho: yes over the internet
<luis_> hello, if i grab an old (maybe from 2000-2003, dont remember) HP pavilion a1720n, what i need to modify for it to be able to use at full capabilities with speed MythTV and reproduces HD and do all things new desktop computers do? like changing RAM? can u help me?
<velho> maco: how?
<maco> luis_: with speed? lots of RAM and a new CPU...though new CPU probably requires new motherboard...
<maco> velho: the updater should offer it
<ratasong> hi...does anyone know how to force empty trash content by command line way.
<velho> maco: what "updater"?
<ubitsa> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 066f:4210 SigmaTel, Inc. STIr4210 IrDA Bridge
<maco> velho: the thing you use to install updates. it should have a button to install the new version
<ubitsa> i have this device
<luis_> maco: what that means? no way to update it? cause the PC is there, without use, and i dont wanna buy another pc for HTPC
<velho> maco: where is it?
<maco> luis_: a 6-10 year old machine will probably not work well for HD encoding
<ubitsa> i have this device in usb and i want to see in what /dev is mounted
<velho> maco: i never installed updates...
<luis_> maco: so i will have to buy a new 1 without no possible way of "recycling" my dear HP...
<maco> velho: open the menu, go to the Computer section, and choose KPackageKit Software Manager
<maco> luis_: its probably not well-suited to that purpose. im sure you can find something else it can do
<maco> luis_: try starting with adding more RAM.....if you dont intend it to do on the fly encoding, it might work
<maco> velho: theres a button on the left for Software Updates
<luis_> maco: u have something in mind? i am not expert in thinking what can be a good PC with good specifications for using MythTV for a HTPC
<maco> velho: thats how you get normal updates
<velho> maco: thanks ;)
<maco> luis_: ask in #mythbuntu
<luis_> ok
<bbigras> is there a better way to use quicktime beside usiing the vlc or kaffeine plugin with Firefox?
<velho> KPackageKit Software Manager is giving me errors... :(
<maco> oh fun
<maco> velho: ok how about this, open a Konsole and put in: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<maco> velho: thatll bring your 9.04 up to date
<maco> velho: then: sudo do-release-upgrade
<velho> thanks maco!! sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade seems to work :D
<ajd2k9> /
<velho> maco: i had a problem with a packege that was refusing to correct, but I think it's corrected now
<ubsafder> does rsync support been restarted if the network fails
<maco> ubsafder: yep
<drcode> hi all
<maco> ubsafder: itll just check what its done so far, then keep going
<Delvien> My facebook widget doesnt like to work, i hit reload and nothing happens, i log into konq, and firefox, and it still just sits there blank.. Am i missing something?
<drcode> how can I use ubuntu 9.10 with extranel vga screen?
<ubsafder> is there any scripts that could continiously check the connections a continue rsync ?
<ubsafder> or rsync will try and reconect to the server by it self
<fungos> hi
<jschall> i installed libdvdcss and dragon player crashes when i try to play dvds
<maco> ubsafder: no idea
<fungos> anyone upgraded to 9.10 and got no sound ?
<fungos> i get this >> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Delvien> yeah
<fungos> omg... that sux. any solution?
<Delvien> fungos check the mixer, and make sure nothing is muted
<fungos> front, pcm2 are not muted. line, mic, igain, digital1 are muted and cant be unmuted
<maco> fungos: what kernel are you running
<maco> fungos: uname -r
<fungos> Linux darkbrain 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:48:52 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maco> run 9.10's kernel
<maco> you're on 9.04's
<fungos> it wont update my grub?
<maco> should be 2.6.31-14-generic
<maco> sudo update-grub
<fungos> nice, thanks maco. rebooting to test. brb
<jschall> i had to put a script in .kde/Autostart that set PCM to 100%. it kept going to 0% on boot.
<seige36> hey all would someone mind helping me with simplify media(daap)?
<lorecaster> With two linux computers on my network, would sharing be as easy as offering a folder for share?
<maximilian_> Good evening
<lorecaster> good evening max :)
<seige36> hey all would someone mind helping me with simplify media(daap)?
<maximilian_> Chillauez
<maximilian_> Chillauey
<fungos> maco: worked. thanks.
<fungos> what I dont get is how they missed this problem. I update my kubuntu since 7.04 and never had any problems with it.. shame
<maco> fungos: it hit a few people before release, but not enough that a trend was noticed
<maco> it was *on release day* when 200 bugs were filed for "no sound" and it was the wrong kernel that we figured out what was up
<maco> the percentage hitting it is *very* small, so it took until thousands of people installed it for a trend to show up
<maco> my roommate and i both tried to reproduce it...ours updated no problems.  some devs seem to have figured out *what* causes it, like 4 days ago, but we still dont know how 9.04 got into the bad state for those people where it then broke this
<anasse> any help for huawei e220
<fungos> maco: another problem. update-grub wont work. it says it updated, but it wont update. I had to edit menu.lst by hand to add 9.10 kernel
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal?
<maco> fungos: did it update the vmlinuz line and not the initrd line? if so, you're the 2nd person to say that
<anasse> hi
<fungos> maco: no, it wont update any line. just seems do not touch my .lst file
<freaky[t]> is there any admin gui for samba in kubuntu?
<fungos> maco: yeah, something is wrong. I removed my menu.lst and created a empty with touch menu.lst, then ran update-grub
<maco> O_O
<fungos> the only thing it adds to menu.lst is a bunch of commented things
<maco> the commented section tells it settings
<fungos> yeah, but no kernels ;S
<maco> please file a bug
<maco> ubuntu-bug grub
<fungos> anything else to help catch the problem?
<vlt> Hello. I tried to add a list of recipients from the address book to an email in K-Mail. But K-Mail didn't send the mail to the addresses on the list but to listname@standard-domain. Any idea what I did wrong?
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal? please
<callnett> hello, is anyone here who can help me how can i re install ubuntu with terminal? please
<vlt> callnett: What's the problem?
<masood> hi everyone
<masood> I'm new at IRC:-)
<K350> What is the name of Kubuntu 9.10 ?
<chris____> hallo
<chris____> is this a german irc or english???
<llutz> en
<chris____> i cannot activate the desktop effects
<chris____> it says that it is not possible to run composit
<chris____> fglrx is installed
<chris____> can somebody help me?
<capcom> chris____: this channel is actually english.. for german help join #kubuntu-de
<chris____> ok, thank you
<callnett> vlt: i tried to use ubuntu with kubuntu and now i have somthing mixt, and i want to reinstall all
<callnett> vlt: sorry for late answer
<capcom> are there some changes in karmic according the devices shown in /dev ? i have here the strange thing that i don't see my eth* or wlan* devices under /dev, but they are there when i check ifconfig / iwconfig and i also actually can use them
<vlt> callnett: The only difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu is the _default_ desktop environment. So "something mixed" shouldn't be a problem at all.
<kristian1> Torchlight is a great new game made by Runic Games. Some of the developers behind Torchlight were also behind Diablo 1 and 2. The game is currently Windows only, but they might make a Linux version. Here is some game info: http://www.gamespot.com/pc/rpg/torchlight/review.html?part=rss&subj=6238401 If you like what you see, register and make your voice heard here: http://forums.runicgames.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=901
<callnett> ok thanks, but when i start my computer is a long prosess to start
<callnett> vlt: ok thanks, but when i start my computer is a long prosess to start
<capcom> will there be in the next time a patch or a fix that makes the gtk+ font settings look like the kde settings? until now this doesn't work here.. i set kde fonts to size 8, but e.g. the firefox menu or other gtk based gui use a font size 9 anyway
<lorecaster> w
<lorecaster> What's the best way to allow file and printer sharing between two ubuntu computers across a local area network?
<vlt> lorecaster: For printing CUPS, for files either sshfs or nfs
<lorecaster> thanks
<jhutchins> Anybody care to recommend a US mirror for the ISO?
<kavurt> jhutchins: why don't you use torrent?
<bbigras> you can pick any, if the speed is low try another
<jhutchins> kavurt: 'cause it's always slower for me.
<kavurt> I see
<callnett> vlt: but anyway can u tell me the secret how can i reinstall the ubuntu with the terminal ,please
<callnett> vlt: u know these keyword please?
<Matisse> Since Kde 4.3 (= since Karmic) windows are maximized til under the taskbar. Is it possible to change like it was before (maximized windows "stopped" before the taskbar)
<russlar> jhutchins: I've found the anl.gov to be fast
<russlar> jhutchins: mit is also fairly quick for me
<Matisse> yeah... got it :)
<yofel> callnett: what do you mean with 'reinstall with the terminal' the only ways you can install ubuntu are with the live/alternate/minimal cd's
<jhutchins> Ktorrent is claiming it can't write to the cache, permission denied.
<lorecaster> struggling with NFS... keep getting "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.11:/media/STORAGE" when i try to "sudo mount 192.168.2.11:/media/STORAGE /media/STORAGE"... used "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889" as a tutorial. Any good samaritans willing to hold my hand a while?
<russlar> jhutchins: check where its trying to save teh file, and make sure you ahve write perms to that folder
<lorecaster> Karmic ubuntu client AND server
<russlar> lorecaster: can you post the /etc/exports from teh server
<jhutchins> Thanks, MIT's giving me about 500k, which is better than torrent.
<kavurt> I lost "menu toolbar" in okular. how can I bring it back?
<jhutchins> russlar: Yep, it's the cache file for ktorrent, it's just lost it's fuzzy little mind.
<lorecaster> both share folders are shared in gui and have 777 file permissions...
<lorecaster> sure things russlar
<Riding-High> Just wondering, I'm running Kubuntu on my Asus EEE and can't get things to install without a real struggle - I heard it might have something to do with setting permissions for the SSD?
<lorecaster> http://pastebin.com/m69c7b7f4
<cousinkruger> salut
<russlar> lorecaster: your shares are commented out
<lorecaster> :| seriously
<lorecaster> how could i have missed that?!
<callnett> yofel: ok, so can i do live great , because i dont have cd
<callnett> yofel: can u tell me how please
<lorecaster> still have permission denied
<russlar> lorecaster: dunno, but cd kitchen && more coffee usually fixes those sorts of things for me ;)
<yofel> callnett: create yourself a usb live flashdrive?
<yofel> callnett: I don't know how to reinstall ubuntu from the command line (is that even possible?)
<lorecaster> great minds think alike ;) I can hear my expresso machine and my chocolate-flavoured beans whispering sweet nothings from my prep-station ;)
<russlar> yofel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<russlar> lorecaster: did you restat nfs on teh server once you fixed /etc/exports?
<lorecaster> russlar: rubs temples... i'll be alright
<callnett> yes thet i want to ask
<russlar> lorecaster: I'll take that as a no
<callnett> yofel: yes thet i want to ask
<yofel> russlar: and if you corrupted or deleted some files?
<lorecaster> russlar: sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart yeah?
<russlar> lorecaster: yes
<russlar> yofel: you have backups, right?
<lorecaster> russlar: alright, that much is done.
<yofel> russlar: well *I* do, but it's callnett that want's to know this
<russlar> callnett: you have backups, right?
<lorecaster> YAY! i am not denied permissions now!
<russlar> cool
<russlar> lorecaster: cd into your nfs mount, and touch something
<lorecaster> russlar: from the host?
<russlar> from teh client, yes
<russlar> just to make sure you can write to teh share from teh client
<callnett> yofel: sorry first i need a flashdrive, i have it. from where can i download a flashdrive version?
<lorecaster> russlar: it works flawlessly... i'm a duphus :P
<russlar> lorecaster: glad I could help
<lorecaster> bless you, have a beer on me :)
<yofel> callnett: if you still have kubuntu running, download the cd image and use usb-creator to get it on the flash drive
<yofel> (if your version of kubuntu is new enough to have usb-creator)
<callnett> yofel: o is hard
<callnett> yofel: CD image for ubuntu?
<russlar> callnett: yes, the .iso you'd normally burn to a cd
<yofel> callnett: yes, the image for x/k/ubuntu - whichever you want to use
<callnett> ok, but easyer to download a ubuntu version for usb for me, sorry
<callnett> yofel: ok, but easyer to download a ubuntu version for usb for me, sorry
<gazra> hi
<yofel> callnett: well, I don't know which  ones are for usb drives, I always use the cd .iso and use usb-creator
<gazra> I have a big problem with kwallet, apparently there was an error and now I cannot access my wallet of passwords
<russlar> yofel: callnett: I think that is teh USB version
<russlar> there's isn't one specificaly for USB, you make them, based off the ISO
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> how can i install kubuntu restricted extras?
<russlar> ubuntu_: aptitude isntall kibuntu-restricted-extras
<gazra> The problem is that this is happening in the computer from my mother and she lives far away, i only have remote access and krfb is not working
<varanus> hi all, i'm getting this error when trying to boot unable to find suitable fs in /proc/mounts   use --subdomainsfs to override and here is my /proc/mounts http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d7894d29d   any idea of what could be the problem?
<mianmar> russlar: it doenst find it? maybe the repo is not enabled
<russlar> mianmar: probably
<russlar> mianmar: amke sure you have universe and multiverse enabled
<russlar> and run aptitude update
<mianmar> how?
<russlar> mianmar: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<russlar> mianmar: or use the gui
<yofel> russlar: there were some .bin files for the jaunty UNR version iirc, dunno if there are any for karmic
<yofel> but using the iso's is usually what you want
<freaky[t]> what is a good IDE for kubuntu?
<mianmar> thanks russlar
<gazra> Can someone please tell me how to disable kwallet remotely only through ssh?
<gazra> Please!!
<yofel> freaky[t]: well, that depends on the language, the better one's I know are: kdevelop, qt-creator and eclipse
<yofel> !ide | freaky[t]
<ubottu> freaky[t]: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<freaky[t]> doesnt kdevelop support kde4 yet?
<freaky[t]> oh i mean quanta
<capcom> quanta is in the repos of karmic, so it seems to support kde4
<gazra> Please, i need to disable kwallet from an ssh terminal, can someone please tell me how
<yofel> gazra: tried asking in #kde since nobody seems to know how to do that here right now?
<kaddi> hi, for 3 days kopete has been multiplying empty entries in my friendlist. It has also undone all my metacontacts into single contacts for every chat protocol.
<kaddi> How can I stop new entries to be added to that list
<Ev0luti0n_> :|
<Ev0luti0n_> i never had any problems with kopete
<Ev0luti0n_> can't help you
<lovre> hi all. How come /etc/rc.local is not run at startup anymore in 9.10?
<vlt> callnett: `sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop`
<dylan_> why does opengl seem to run slower than directx?
<happyhessian> adaptr:you still hangin around?
 * adaptr hangs
<happyhessian> these vm things are really cool.  i've successfully copied my home into a new partition, formatted the old one and repartitioned it into two: 20G for the system and 38G to be rejoined with home.
<happyhessian> but i'm having some trouble allocating the space to the 38G partition
<kaddi> is there a way to backup my friendslist on kopete? so that I can just restore the "normal" one, when kopete acts up the next time?
<happyhessian> i made it part of the same vg as the first partition but then when i tried to extend it to its full size, i got
<happyhessian> # lvextend -L3000000K /dev/homevg/secondlv    Rounding up size to full physical extent 2.86 GB   Extending logical volume secondlv to 2.86 GB
<happyhessian> adaptr: or actually, here's more output: http://pastebin.com/f3a4566ac
<adaptr> happyhessian: this implies you are using two LVs for your home partition - how would that work ?
<adaptr> as I said before - two PVs, one VG, one LV
<happyhessian> ok, how do i make one lv over two pvs?
<adaptr> happyhessian: it did exactly what you told it to do. count your zeroes.
<happyhessian> adaptr: yea, i was an order of magnitude off--but i understand from you now that that whole approach is wrong. also, even though i was an order of magnitude off, it still gave me "insufficient free space."  what is the right way to do this?
<adaptr> the Right way would be to follow the manual - this situation is undoubtedly documented
<adaptr> a PV is an ordinary partition - you can have as many as your disk layout supports
<adaptr> a VG is agrouping of PVs that are handled as a "pool" of disk space
<adaptr> LVs are created out of this pool, in any combination you need
<happyhessian> mmmm, i'm beginning to understand
<adaptr> the value of this abstraction is that you can make, destroy, extend, and shrink Lvs however you see fit, without changing a single byte on disk
<yofel> lovre: it's not that rc.local isn't run at startup, but the upstart transition seems to have messed up the timings :/
<lovre> yofel: so its getting called at a wrong time?
<happyhessian> adaptr: so once i connect a PV to a LG a LV which is already in that group can extend to the newly connected PV?
<yofel> lovre: seems like it to me, since my rc.local *does* run, but a timing sensitive command doesn't work like it did in jaunty
<adaptr> happyhessian: should be, yes
<lovre> yofel: you can tell that it runs because some commands execute? That makes sense..
<happyhessian> so now i just have to figure out the syntax and everything
<adaptr> happyhessian: the VG pool has "grown" in size, which can then be used by any LV on that VG
<lovre> yofel: what do you think can i use in exchange for rc.local? i need a command to be run at startup with root privileges
<happyhessian> adaptr: even though it's almost 1am and i've been working on this for hours, i have to say that is really cool.
<yofel> lovre: no idea sry, I'm still trying to figure that out myself
<lovre> yofel: :( ok thanx
<adaptr> happyhessian: it is, ye s- and you could go one step further, by including the root partition PV in the VG and cutting it up any which way
<happyhessian> and give it its own LV?
<Riding-High> Just wondering, I'm running Kubuntu on my Asus EEE and can't get things to install without a real struggle - I heard it might have something to do with setting permissions for the SSD? Does anyone know how to change them?
<adaptr> happyhessian: exactly
<velho> good night kubuntu comunity, thanks for ALL the help! Great things to all ;-)
<adaptr> happyhessian: I think we're done :)
<adaptr> LVM cram 101
<happyhessian> i hope so... i still have to figure out the syntax for adding the pv to the lg.  but thanks a lot, this is obviously a superior way to manage hdds.
<adaptr> it has its moments
<adaptr> if you want to scale up, move to EVMS2 - it'll blow your mind further
<happyhessian> maybe i'll save that for tomorrow night at 1am :)
<adaptr> but it's very not useful for home deployments
<adaptr> *not very
<happyhessian> btw, vgextend
<slow-motion> n8
<v1ttu_> is there anyway to enable webcam in kopete anymore?
<catamarquence> hey guys, im trying tu use usb creator but when i select the image it doesnt charge it
<v1ttu_> charge?
<catamarquence> yeah it doesnt show it on the field as mounted or whatever
<v1ttu_> iso version?
<catamarquence> its a remaster copy
<catamarquence> 9.10
<v1ttu_> ugh
<v1ttu_> dunno bout that soz
<v1ttu_> you sure the ISO is ok?
<skunch> is someone smart when it come to Force Mount commands?
<russlar> skunch: what's goign on?>
<rfoney> hi
<rfoney> hello
<rfoney> how is your day?
<v1ttu_> black with stars
<rfoney> one love?
<v1ttu_> one nation?
<v1ttu_> the black waltz?
<rfoney> who knows the word, and who knows the spirit?
<russlar> He who is known as I am.
<tom_> lol
<bugman> open for questions?
<nomopofomo> had a question regarding bittorrent and ed2k... why is it that peers can connect to me when i use utorrent in windows but not ktorrent in linux? my ports are forwarded and i'm even using the upnp plugin for ktorrent... and in mldonkey i can never get a highid no matter what i try... is there something i'm missing? and no, i'm not using iptables or any firewall software that i'm aware of unless ubuntu snuck something in...
<faileas> hmm is protocol encryption on in ktorrent?
 * faileas notes some ISPs tend to mess up torrents without it
<yofel> !ask | bugman
<ubottu> bugman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<developer-si> Did anyone tried to configure Cisco VPN client on 2.6.31 kenrel?
<rfoney> hello, does anyone know about gps?
<rfoney> or have any good computer programs for my pc?
<rfoney> I would like to begin gps
<maco> developer-si: vpnc you mean? works fine in karmic
<russlar> maco: no, he means teh actual Cisco vpnclient
<russlar> maco: http://ilapstech.blogspot.com/2009/09/cisco-vpn-client-on-karmic-koala.html
<maco> oh. no idea then
<developer-si> maco: I can't successfully patch the interceptor.c file
<nomopofomo> where can i get a firewall for kde4?
<nomopofomo> graphical
<developer-si> vpnc is a vpn client?
<v1ttu_> kmyfirewall
<maco> yes
<maco> vpnc is a command line client for cisco vpn
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: is there anything more recent for kde4?
<developer-si> maco: cool, thanks .. I'll try it out
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: also heard that ubuntu by default denies all incoming connections, that true?
<v1ttu_> yeah
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: how can i disable that?
<maco> nomopofomo: by default the firewall (iptables) is not configured. since no services are listening on any external ports, this is effectively like deny
<v1ttu_> li nux has a secure built in firewall
<v1ttu_> and no
<v1ttu_> no more recent version than the repos i dont think
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: ok so i need to open it up myself
<v1ttu_> open what?
<v1ttu_> the firewall?
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: the ports
<v1ttu_> why??
<maco> nomopofomo: if you start a service that listens on an external port, it will show up as open when you port scan it
<maco> nomopofomo: the firewall is NOT configured by default
<maco> it just *looks* like deny-all when you port scan because nothing is listening
<v1ttu_> still works
<maco> if you start a service listening, then itll show that port as open when you port scan
<maco> as long as nothing is listening, it doesnt matter what your firewall settings are
<v1ttu_> which version of kbuntu are you using ?
<nomopofomo> maco: i'm confused here, basically what i'm trying to figure out is why people can't connect to me when i'm seeding torrents... and it works fine in windows... if i open up iptables (or use a firewall gui) and make an entry that allows whichever port, will it start working? everything is properly forwarded in my router but uploads are very shoddy
<v1ttu_> kubuntu*
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: 9.10
<v1ttu_> i have no problem seeding on 9.10
<v1ttu_> which isp do you have?
<maco> nomopofomo: the firewall isnt blocking anything by default
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: time warner/roadrunner but utorrent works fine in windows
<v1ttu_> which ri=outer do you have?
<v1ttu_> ?
<v1ttu_> router*
<nomopofomo> dlink dir-655...
<v1ttu_> weird
<v1ttu_> lemme see if i can ping you
<v1ttu_> i get a response
<v1ttu_> is ktorrent open now?
<nomopofomo> no
<v1ttu_> then you have an open port
<v1ttu_> have you tried to modify the firewall already with anything?
<russlar> you can use telnet port_number_here to test for open ports
<nomopofomo> v1ttu_: what do you mean modify? program for iptables or like custom firmware for router?
#kubuntu 2010-11-08
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: im kinda scared uninstalling then reinstalling will make the problem worse
<kyubutsu> you have access to hardline?
<Poyntz> if i install knetworkmanager will wired internet still work?
<Poyntz> yaa.. but if i uninstall knetworkmanager will wired work?
<kyubutsu> hook up to your hardline do an update/upgrade or what not, disconnect and try the wifi again
<kyubutsu> in fact, disable wifi before doing that too
<kyubutsu> all that is just to see if the network settings somewhat reset themselves ..
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: only package that updated was plasma-netbook
<kyubutsu> alright, try reconnect to wifi
<sacton3> Can anyone give me a good reccomendation for a Desktop video capture program, I've tried recorditnow and it wont record at anything above like a 1fps framerate
<gr8m8> sacton3: is your comp suficient to do that?
<gr8m8> if so try ffmpeg
<sacton3> yes it is, AMD64 2.4 ghz, 4 gb ram, Nvidia Geforce 8400+
<sacton3> thanks gr8m8
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: no luck
<gr8m8> sacton3: it might be the vid card driver too - using the proprietry driver?
<sacton3> yes, graphic card is set up with the reccomended driver
<sacton3> everything else as far as video runs as smooth as silk
<gr8m8> k
<kyubutsu> !network | Poyntz
<ubottu> Poyntz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sacton3> I just cant seem to get a good frame rate when recording
<kyubutsu> check that out and see if you can dig something..
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: any kubuntu version?
<kyubutsu> am afraid not
<kyubutsu> but thats not a big deal really
<Poyntz> kyubutsu: reinstalling fixed the problem. thanks for the help!
<kyubutsu> nice!
<kyubutsu> :D
<progre55> hi guys. I've fresh-installed kubuntu 10.10, but the splash screen is crappy. it writes "kubuntu 10.10" on it with a blue background, and then prints the console messages, and really low graphics. any sugestions, please?
<valorie> woah, that sounds wrong
<valorie> did you do updates in the background as you were installing?
<James147> progre55: are you using the nvida drivers?
<valorie> I'm as happy as a clam at high tide with Kubuntu 10.10, but I have ATI
<progre55> valorie: yeah, I had done some updates from a livecd
<James147> progre55: try this: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<progre55> James147: ati, 5650
<progre55> James147: thanks, let me have a look at it
<kyubutsu> that usually happens after activating the proprietary drivers..
<kyubutsu> >:(
<kyubutsu> seen it on nvidia too
<kyubutsu> its just cosmetic though.. no wonder it got low priority
<kyubutsu> >:(
<valorie> not sure it has low priority
<valorie> cosmetic is important, too -- BUT, not all such problems are easily solved
<progre55> well, let me try to reboot )
<progre55> brb
<progre55> swell, it got fixed)
<progre55> actually, I had everything as was described in the fix, but I didnt have v86d installed =)
<progre55> James147, valorie: thanks guys )
<ilika> how do i install kubuntu from ubuntu and make it my def xwin
<mkquist> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<aussa> how do I extract .tbz files? I tryed wit tar -xvjf and -xjf but that didn't work
<dasKreech> ilika: Hello
<dasKreech> aussa: try the command file on the file you are trying to open
<dasKreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<dasKreech> ilika: ^^^
<aussa> where can I get bunzip?
<dasKreech> aussa: you can install libbunzip I think
<aussa> can't find it :(
<dasKreech> aussa: Bleah lib32bz2
<dasKreech> -10
<dasKreech> -1.0
<dasKreech> aussa: Found it?
<aussa> found bzip2, libzip1, I looked for bzip in Kpack, that is the best i got :S
<aussa> bzip2 and libzip1 are already installed
<aussa> dasKreech:
<dasKreech> aussa: and you can't do a taz -xjf on the file?
<aussa> dasKreech: tar you mean?
<dasKreech> oh right sorry
<dasKreech> 3/4 asleep
<aussa> dasKreech: ~$ tar -xjf tao-current.tbz
<aussa> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<aussa> tar: Child returned status 2
<aussa> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<FloodBotK1> aussa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dasKreech> aussa: file tao-current.tbz
<aussa> ?
<dasKreech> aussa: That's a command
<dasKreech> see what that says
<aussa> tao-current.tbz: HTML document text
<dasKreech> aussa: There you go open it in a browser
<aussa> ok, help me this please, look at this link: http://www.mono-project.com/GtkGlAreaSharp:Installation
<aussa> look at the sixth step
<dasKreech> seeing it
<aussa> ok
<dasKreech> where did you get the file from?
<aussa> wget http://colliertech.com/downloads/tao/tao-current.tbz
<dasKreech> aussa: what are you using to get on irc?
<aussa> Quassel?
<dasKreech> aussa: Ok click on the URL above then
<dasKreech> aussa: that's what you downloaded
<aussa> ok, so the file is corrupted? or damaged?
<dasKreech> aussa: it no longer is on the server
<aussa> mmm.... ok
<dasKreech> second file is missing as well
<aussa> yeah it is :S, ok then, thank you very much, i have to go now, good night :D
<dasKreech> aussa: Night
<onewayne> found auses for G4 mac 788mhz .put ubuntu 8.04 use for music ed and text works good ?
<dasKreech> onewayne: Hmm?
<onewayne> anyone using mac with ubuntu on it ,online now
<Steve> I currently have Kubuntu installed and wanted to know if my computer can handle Windows 7.  Reqs are 1GHZ 32bit processor; 1gb ram; 16gb HDD; DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0.  Is there any quick took/command to check all of this?
<erich> How can I choose another IRC server?
<onewayne> had 7 before it came out its not anything next linux
<Steve> onewayne, i know it isnt, but want to double boot for some in my family, ill still stick to linux :-)
<valorie> Steve: in Konversation, the command /sysinfo gives:
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Linux 2.6.35-22-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3), CPU: AMDTurionX2Dual-CoreMobileRM-74 at 2200 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 84/363GB, RAM: 3599/3708MB, 191 proc's, 7.43h up
<dasKreech> onewayne: You may need #ubuntu-ppc
<valorie> don't know whether that works in other clients are not
<valorie> erich, what client are you using?
<dasKreech> Steve: lshw ?
<onewayne> if you can  get a boot leg thats ok not pay $200 for it
<dasKreech> erich: /server server.name.tld
<dasKreech> onewayne: We don't support piracy here
<erich> Thanks !!
<onewayne> it is'not worth .50cents
<dasKreech> doesn't make a difference
<erich> server irc.virtualife.com.br
<erich> Konversation 1.01 (KDE)
<dasKreech> erich: press F2
<onewayne> i use linux on all my computers it can do more than osx 10.8 or win 7
<Steve> dasKreech, thanks, checking it now
<valorie> erich, IRC commands are done with a slash as the first character on a line, so /server irc.virtualife.com.br on a line by itself
<valorie> or F2 if you want to stay on this one, and set up a new one also
<meoblast001> just a quick question
<meoblast001> why does Kubuntu 10.10 take an hour looking for a network time server when it said at the beginning of installation that there was no network connection?
<pibarnas> meoblast001: it's checking satellite conections... ;)
<dasKreech> meoblast001: Ubiquity ?
<meoblast001> idk.. the default installer for Kubuntu 10.10
<meoblast001> system installer
<dasKreech> right ubiquity
<meoblast001> i know Ubuntu's is Ubiquity, but i'm not sure if Kubuntu's is
<meoblast001> ah, o
<meoblast001> k
<dasKreech> it shouldn't if there is no network
<meoblast001> well, it did
<dasKreech> meoblast001: ok thanks
<Sebasti> hi
<Sebasti> anyone around running Kubuntu 9.10 (karmic) ?
<andres_> español?
<eagles0513875> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andres_> gracias por el comentario, ya esoty en ubuntu-es y ubuntu-server
<andres_> solo que estoy pidiendo ayuda por estos tres canales
<andres_> cant nobody help me whit ldap=
<eagles0513875> !ldap | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<eagles0513875> andres_: ^ would that link help much
<andres_> i am following this guide
<andres_> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<eagles0513875> andres_: im not much help as i havent setup openldap on my end :(
<andres_> mmm
<andres_> ok
<jmichaelx> andres_: i have set up ldap, but i also just followed guides like those.... somehow i got it done that way
<andres_> i will keep trying
<pulaski> Hi, I run kubuntu 10.04, kde 4.5.1. I got a message when trying to move a file to trash that said, "Clean up trash manually." I opened trash by clicking on the trashcan plasma widget then I selected and deleted all the contents and tried to delete the file again but got the same message. How do I do "Clean up the trash manually"?
<andres_> a question
<andres_> i have to configure dns for ldap?
<valorie> pulaski: in dolphin or other file manager
<valorie> probably means you have some odd files in there that the Trashcan can't deal with automatically
<pulaski> valorie: Thanks for responding. I'll try it.
<valorie> good luck!
<valorie> I've had to do that a couple of times through the years
<pulaski> valorie: well, dolphin shows trash as empty but, oddly enough, when I use dolphin to try and move an old tar.gz archive to trash I get the message "The trash has reached its maximum size! Cleanup the trash manually."
<pulaski> valorie: can I do this on the command line?
<valorie> sure, if you have the path
<valorie> and you might have to do it as sudo
<valorie> sudo rm ~/PATH
<valorie> do the same to the old tar file
<valorie> rather than moving to trash
<pulaski> valorie: that's the better suggestion, thanks.
<eagles0513875> morning ikonia isolated the issue the issue is related to using a single 2tb hdd
<eagles0513875> partition
<eagles0513875> i used a 500gb lvm setup and it installed maverick just fine
<pulaski> valorie: Thanks I was able to rm the unwanted archive, but after a test, dolphin still thinks trash is full when I try to use the right-click 'move to trash' option  even though it shows trash as empty.
<valorie> very odd
<valorie> I'm out of ideas
<valorie> I suggest posting to the forum
<valorie> where more eyes will see your plight
<pulaski> valorie: Yes, I'm taking to much of your time. Your suggestion was helpful however so thanks alot. cya...
<valorie> not at all
<valorie> we're all here to help as we can
 * eagles0513875 wonders why maverick hates my pc so
<eagles0513875> jmichaelx: still crashing :(
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: ugh
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: ok, now that x exited for you... try nvidia x-config now
<jmichaelx> then reboot, yet again
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> nvidia-xconfig
<jmichaelx> too late, and too much vodka
<eagles0513875> trying again
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me
<eagles0513875> plasma workspace is constantly crashing on me after i login
<eagles0513875> :(
<eagles0513875> any ideas on how to fix it
<jmichaelx> grrrr
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: i hate to ask this, but did you verify the md5sum on your install media?
<eagles0513875> yep
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: damn, you should be very, veyr close
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: just for the anyhow of it, can you go ahead and just try running sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> thats installed
<eagles0513875> jmichaelx: might have found the source of the problem
<jmichaelx> does it just crash immediately?
<eagles0513875> after i login
<jmichaelx> ok, what do you think it might be?
<eagles0513875> im triyng to start plasma-desktop from tty1
<jmichaelx> well, default is tty7... but if you login via kdm, tty7 is where you should be
<eagles0513875> when i do that it says plasma-desktop(1602): KUniqueApplication: cannot find the d-bus session server: "/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: autolaunch error x 11 initialization failed
<eagles0513875> and i am
<eagles0513875> im at the login screen
<eagles0513875> if i login and it crashes
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eagles0513875> on tty7 i get a msg saying mountall: something about disconnecting from plymouth
<jmichaelx> finally now the bot rebukes you instead of me!
<jmichaelx> hmm, freaking plymouth
<eagles0513875> gonna try reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> the error on tty7 is mountall: disconnected from plymouth
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: if you do not mind text scrolling by, you might consider ditching plymouth, too
<eagles0513875> hey ikonia you have a moment to help me with an interesting issue
<jmichaelx> ya, i must go to bed.... wish you good fortune on this, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> anyone else have any ideas or suggestions as to my plasma-workspace crashing
<valorie> I feel his pain
<valorie> my first install crashed and burned
<valorie> reinstall is flawless so far
<valorie> knock on wood
<eagles0513875> valorie: it hasnt been for me
<valorie> and it was plasma crash after plasma crash
<eagles0513875> valorie: yep always after logging in
<valorie> now, peace and quiet
<eagles0513875> i have had other installation nightmares as well :(
<eagles0513875> just crash reporting assistant on the screen nothing else
<valorie> mine wasn't on logging it
<eagles0513875> im tempted to see if i can get gnome installed
<valorie> it seemed to be a glitchy weather applet
<eagles0513875> well it was doing that as well to me
<valorie> I tried gnome, but still can't bear it
<valorie> would rather go to opensuse-kde or something
<valorie> anything but gnome
<eagles0513875> i updated and i installed the nvidia-current driver and it seems to have gotten me to be able to login before crashing
<valorie> not that I have anything against anyone else using it
<valorie> just not my taste At All
<eagles0513875> ya not mine either but its growing on me slowly
<eagles0513875> oh this is interesting
<eagles0513875> i can still open apps somehow
<valorie> apps usually aren't using plasma
<eagles0513875> ya i know but i submitted a bug using dr konqi
<eagles0513875> and after it allowed me to open up rekonq i think it was not sure
<eagles0513875> what im not understanding is why i have no desktop
<eagles0513875> valorie: giving gnome a whirl see if i have any issues
<valorie> I hope you like it more than I did
<valorie> lol
<eagles0513875> i dont mind it but its something to work with till they fix kde
<eagles0513875> gnomes workign kde is not lol
<valorie> on the upside, you know that your *buntu base is a-ok
<valorie> it's only the desktop you are having difficulty with
<eagles0513875> kde is borked
<eagles0513875> gnome is fine
<valorie> well, for you
<eagles0513875> fornow
<valorie> kde shines for me
<eagles0513875> for now
<valorie> my son is running gnome right now also
<valorie> and my husband is happy with windows
<eagles0513875> interesting
<eagles0513875> just did a reinstall of plasma desktop
<valorie> it isn't a religion
<eagles0513875> let me try kde again
<eagles0513875> nm that didnt do it
<valorie> wait a week or two
<valorie> perhaps there are some updates to drivers and such you need
<valorie> what KDE version do you have?
<eagles0513875> what ever is with maverick
<eagles0513875> this is a clean install
 * valorie has 4.5.3
<valorie> very stable
<eagles0513875> i filed a bug on kde bug tracker with dr konqi
<eagles0513875> what comes with maverick anyway
<valorie> good
<valorie> 4.5.1 is standard on Mav
<eagles0513875> bah
<valorie> I just upgraded a few days ago
<valorie> was too busy at UDS before
<rick__> Hey so which is the easiest to use IRC client on Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> valorie: are you a dev
<eagles0513875> rick__: konversation i like
<valorie> i'm a writer
<eagles0513875> a journalist?
<valorie> konvi and quassel are the two big GUI clients
<valorie> no, tech writer
<rick__> I'm on Konversation, cool just wanted to see what was best.
<valorie> writing for Amarok and Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> nice nice
<valorie> I love Konvi
<eagles0513875> im thinking i might end up putting together a subdomain of my business site with how to
<eagles0513875> how to's etc
<eagles0513875> why the hell does crappy quassel have to come with kde these days
<sophie_> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi | sophie_
<valorie> lots of people love it
<valorie> especially with a core
<eagles0513875> i hate it tbh
<eagles0513875> ya
<valorie> it was OK on my netbook
<eagles0513875> is somethign in the works for konvi of that sort
<valorie> a core?
<sophie_> I can not restart my Kubuntu this morning, I have made a df -h and I have 15Go free on my home and /
<valorie> there are bouncers such as BNC
<valorie> that's what i use
<sophie_> I have a message : xhost : unable to open display ""
<sophie_> when I try a recovery mode and log in
<valorie> eagles0513875: you might try #konversation and ask the developer
<valorie> Sho_ is a good guy
<eagles0513875> will ahve to when im not in a rush
<valorie> sure
<sophie_> someone, please?
<valorie> wish I could help, sophie_
<eagles0513875> wowie
<eagles0513875> getting some super nice fps
<eagles0513875> almost 9000 fps
<eagles0513875> hey valorie do you know if the enterprise cloud computing features that come with server can be installed on kubuntu?
<sophie_> valorie: yes, please
<valorie> sorry, I don't know the answer to either of your questions
<valorie> :(
<eagles0513875> valorie: was a pleasure meeting you
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> question what is bluedevil
<eagles0513875> !info bludevil | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: Package bludevil does not exist in maverick
<valorie> the new bluetooth app
<eagles0513875> kool
<valorie> but it is bluedevil
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> hehe
<bigbrovar>  !info bluedevil | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: bluedevil (source: bluedevil): The KDE bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0~rc4-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 196 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<eagles0513875> bigbrovar: thanks
<cato37> i am having a time finding a command reference for apt-get that specifically lets me download all the recommended files of a package in plain(er) english. can anyone help?
<cato37> nvrmnd... i found what i was looking for staring me in the face in the man file. :/
<sresu> How to setup webcam? I connected it via USB, there was no detection. There is a CD with it for installation in Windows system. How can I install iball C12.0 webcam in K/Ubuntu?
<sresu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<valorie> cato37: are you saying you want to download only, and not install?
<valorie> oh, now I see your reply to yourself
<valorie> sorry for the noise
<cato37> i want to download and then install the dependencies one at a time from konsole, as i read what they are.
<cato37> valorie: at least i wanted to, but i found another way to do it.
<valorie> that would be dangerous in my hands
<cato37> valorie: the command --install-recommends doesnt work. i still have to dl one recommended package at a time, and i just type it into knotes and look it up.
<valorie> for general purposes, I just use kpackagekit now
<valorie> it's finally stable and reliable
<valorie> I used to use Synaptic, but for the first time ever, I didn't install it
<valorie> often use apt-get, of course
<valorie> if I know exactly what I want
<Tm_T> !info wajig
<ubottu> wajig (source: wajig): simplified Debian package management front end. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.48 (maverick), package size 96 kB, installed size 448 kB
<cato37> valorie: somethings like gimp i want all the extras that come with it, but most of the programs it isnt important. it is just a pain to not be able to simply dl everything including the recommended packages. unless i am using the "--install-recommends" switch wrongly.
<valorie> that's fine for people with an intimate knowledge of the packages, and how to get out of trouble
<valorie> dependency hell isn't somewhere I like visiting
<cato37> valorie: hopefully, just once or twice, like with gimp and blender won't be too painful. )
<valorie> background: I ran gentoo for awhile
<cato37> keen. gentoo is beyond my current scope. i am very happy with kubuntu after having vista crashing continually like clockwork.
<eagles0513875> hey guys how did you all manage to get kde working on maverick
<eagles0513875> im having plasma crashes left right and center with kde
<eagles0513875> the plasma workspace is crashing like no other on me
<cato37> i havent had any crashes with plasma at all.
<sresu> I need help with webcam/ The screen is displayin green screen for the picture.. How to fix it?
<sresu> I need help with webcam/ The screen is displayin green screen for the picture.. How to fix it?
<sresu> Sorry
<crissi_> hello
<crissi_> i need some help with kubuntu 10.10
<crissi_> i have the problem that the xserver aften needs a lot of cpu
<crissi_> i disabled all desktop effects
<crissi_> graphics card is a nvidia geforce 6200
<eagles0513875> crissi_: i have been having issues with plasma it could be whats eating up ur cpu
<crissi_> driver is nvidia latest (260.19.12)
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> not sure
<crissi_> htop shows X as process with high cpu
<eagles0513875> odd
<crissi_> i also have delays with some programs
<crissi_> for example if i pres f12 for show yakuake console it need 1-3 seconds before it comes down
<crissi_> machine has AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ (2,2ghz), 2gb ram
<crissi_> should be gooed enough for kde4
<eagles0513875> crissi_: ya it is
<crissi_> now i have another problem... my ssh connections often freeze and i got 'broken pipe'.. i got this since update to 10.10.. is there something which has changed and can cause this?
<SC-M> is ubuntu must be format of Ext4? or just FAT32/NTFS? (swap is required)
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<Peace-> eagles0513875: heya man
<eagles0513875> heya Peace-
<eagles0513875> kde hates me on maverick
<Peace-> oh yea?
<eagles0513875> plasma workspace crashes constantly on me after login
<Peace-> why man
<eagles0513875> plasma workspace crashes constantly on me after login
<Peace-> eagles0513875: have you renamed $HOME/.kde
<eagles0513875> Peace-: to what
<eagles0513875> gnome is fine kde isnt
<eagles0513875> i moved .kde to .kde-old
<Peace-> eagles0513875: :) rename that
<eagles0513875> ill try it again
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> it's the same rename or move
<Peace-> it's the same
<eagles0513875> let me try again
<Nakkel> How do I find out which packages are blocking my upgrade to 4.5.3? Now it tries to uninstall some packages that I presume are somewhat essential, like plasma-desktop and kdebase-workspace.
<eagles0513875> Peace-: no worky same issue
<Peace-> eagles0513875: ok wait a second
<Peace-> eagles0513875: you get a kubuntu fresh installation ?
<Peace-> or
<eagles0513875> fresh install
<eagles0513875> ended up installing gnome cuz i had no desktop
<Peace-> i mean with the cd
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> lets try to reinstall kde
<eagles0513875> alternate cd cuz i was having big time issues installing
<eagles0513875> Peace-: should i purge kubuntu-desktop and reinstall
<eagles0513875> Peace-: im gonna go have lunch then ill be back
<Peace-> eagles0513875: wait a second and you will get the code
<eagles0513875> ok sry
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Peace-> eagles0513875: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<Peace-> eagles0513875: pick the 10.10
<Peace-> version
<eagles0513875> interesting its like kde never got installed O_o
<ghostcube> hmm, i got this problem after updating to 10.10: intel onboard sound ich10 asusu p5q-pro mobo, kmix doesnt recognize any channel like line in or something. 2 nd after using jackd in combination with pulseaudio i cant get flash to play sound
<ghostcube> .asoundrc is existing
<bigbrovar> anyone else experience this issue where strigi seem to just stop indexing when u resume from suspense.
<Peace-> ghostcube: try to install this
<bigbrovar> it kinda just loses all indexed file and would start all over from stratch
<ghostcube> libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio is installed and pulseaudio-module-jack is installed
<ghostcube> pulseaudio works through jackd wit module-jack-sink and source
<ghostcube> only flash not
<Peace-> ghostcube: a second i read again your problem
<ghostcube> no prob :)
<ghostcube> my kmix is only showing internal adapter no sngle channels
<Peace-> ok so i guess my solutions could work for your
<ghostcube> second prob flash doesnt like the throughout from pulse to jackd :
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<Peace-> goo_:
<Peace-> ghostcube:  sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ghostcube> will take this down not at my linux box right now, iam at work but nice anyone has an idea
<ghostcube> :)
<Peace-> ghostcube: i have heard that pavucontrol is the problem
<Peace-> ghostcube: is not installed by default so pulse doen't work welll with kmix
<Peace-> ghostcube:  you could try this too http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<Peace-> ghostcube: that is my blog
<ghostcube> yeah i read about pavucontrol but i wasnt sure if to install
<ghostcube> oh ok will have a look
<Peace-> ghostcube: sorry fot some bad words but i am a wild man
<Peace-> x
<Peace-> xD
<ghostcube> i build a script loading pactl load-module module-jack-sink and source to be loaded with qjackctl
<ghostcube> so i can route all pa to jack
<Peace-> ghostcube: have you posted on kde apps?
<ghostcube> no
<Peace-> nice idea if you do
<ghostcube> hmm will check
<ghostcube> need to find out why flash doesnt like it this way even i got an asoundrc
<ghostcube> o.O
<blaz387> hi all, does anyone know how to chang grub image on kubuntu 10.10 amd64..?
<blaz387> sorry, to change grub splash image, i mean..
<Space_Man> blaz387: Google will have the answer :)
<Space_Man> timing
<Hazamonzo> hmm,  i have the CPU widget and its telling me that all four cores of my COU are working hard. But looking at the system activity i cannot match what process is doing all this work. http://imagebin.ca/view/9AMtbls4.html  Am i missing something here?
<Hazamonzo> hmm, *CPU
<Hazamonzo> Look at that. There is a little pulldown that filters processes
<EvilRoey> hey all
<EvilRoey> is kwin known to be buggy?
<EvilRoey> the thing crashes on me frequently
<EvilRoey> or that it will lock up for a few seconds (everything sans mouse)
<crissi_> where i can find kernel 2.6.36 for maverick?
<Peace-> crissi_: ppa kernel ubuntu : search google
<Peace-> crissi_: that is not reccomennded anyway
<crissi_> why?
<Peace-> you could get crash bad speed
<crissi_> 2.35 has problems
<Peace-> and stuff like that
<crissi_> 2.6.35
<Peace-> crissi_: ok if you know how to change kernel on the boot you can handle the story
<crissi_> i can :)
<Peace-> crissi_: it's a normal warming for noob if you are not you can :)
<crissi_> hm.. strange
<crissi_> on lucid i get 2.6.36 via kernel-ppa
<crissi_> on maverick not
<Peace-> crissi_: have you refreshed?
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update
<crissi_> yes
<Peace-> after adding ppa kernel ?
<Peace-> ok so i guess they have not packaged yet
<Peace-> for maverick
<crissi_> i did  apt-add-repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<Peace-> but let's checking
<crissi_> then apt-get update
<crissi_> apt-cache search doesnt find anything regarding 2.6.36
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Peace-> crissi_: mm it seems doesn't exist for maverick
<Peace-> crissi_: mm strnage
<crissi_> how bad
<crissi_> but it should be=
<crissi_> ?
<Peace-> crissi_: mmm try to add this but only add and then sudo apt-get update , check if exist ,,,,,, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Peace-> crissi_: don't install
<Peace-> because i guess there not the gpg key
<Peace-> so it's not safe if you install
<Peace-> anyway
<tsimpson> it's not in that ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<Peace-> tsimpson: mm so where ?
<Peace-> i dunno then
<tsimpson> doesn't look like they build anything recent for maverick
<Peace-> too bad
<Kara-No> I've just come back to linux after a couple years, installed Kubuntu 10.10 last night, and I'm having trouble watching DVDs.  Can anyone help?
<ghostcube> maybe you can describe he problem a bit better?
<Kara-No> Dragonplayer does nothing, Kaffeine says 'Error reading NAV packet', and VLC starts the DVD, but stops playing when I click on anything.
<rork> !medibuntu | Kara-No
<ubottu> Kara-No: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rork> Kara-No: you'll have to install libdvdcss2
<Kara-No> Hooray!  Thanks
<rork> you're welcome
<friese> hi
<rork> hi
<sunny_slls> hello everybody
<sunny_slls> hey i am trying to compile qt
<sunny_slls> but its taking too much of cpu usage and my lappy gets turned off
<sunny_slls> so can anyone tell me how can i use the distro qt
<sunny_slls> i mean kubuntu-qt
<sunny_slls> ?
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: it's already installed
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, actually i wanted to set my kde environment
<sunny_slls> for plasma programming
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: dpkg --list | grep qt
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: install libqt4-dev, qt4-dev-tools and kdebase-workspace-dev
<sunny_slls> ok
<DarthFrog> And you might also want qt4-qtconfig.
<sunny_slls> i am using 10.04 LTS
<sunny_slls> so it contains qt4.6
<sunny_slls> i believe
<tsimpson> 4.6.2, yes
<sunny_slls> 10.10 has qt 4.7
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: If you want to do plasma programming, why wouldn't you want to be running the latest & greatest KDE?
<cuznt> try as i might, i have three pc's running kubutu and i can not share each others files
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, i didnt' get you
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: 4.5.3 is the current version of KDE.  I believe Lucid has 4.4, doesn't it?
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, yes right
<DarthFrog> You'd be developing for an obsolete version of KDE.
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, actually i am using 10.04 because it is stable
<sunny_slls> LTS
<sunny_slls> i mean
<DarthFrog> Which is an excellent reason for staying with Lucid, except for what you want to do. :-
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> Besides 10.10 seems rock solid to me.
<sunny_slls> i wan't to install qt4.7 in my lucid
<tsimpson> I think it's available in the kubuntu-ppa/backports repository
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, that is why i was trying to compile qt-git
<sunny_slls> but while compilation it takes too much resources
<sunny_slls> and my lappy gets switched off
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, should i switch on to kubuntu10.10?
<sunny_slls> ok
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: yep, Qt 4.7 and KDE SC 4.5.1 are available for lucid: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/packages-available-kde-platform-plasma-and-applications-451
<Peace-> tsimpson: but kde 4.5.x will not upgrade on 10.04?
<Peace-> i mean >4.5.1
<tsimpson> in the PPA it likely will
<tsimpson> not in the "official" repositories though, yes
<Peace-> i would like upgrade kde but from 4.4.2 that i have to 4..5.3
<tsimpson> stable releases don't get upgrades like that, only bug/security fixes
<Peace-> have you the repository for lucid?
<Peace-> tsimpson: yea but i would 4.5.3 i guess it's pretty stable
<DarthFrog> Peace-: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<DarthFrog> Peace-: all on one line.
<tsimpson> if you want to help with packages I'm sure that would be appreciated :)
<Peace-> DarthFrog: yea but kde 4.5.3 ?
<DarthFrog> Peace-: The Kubuntu page says only 4.5.1
<Peace-> DarthFrog: because if it's kde 4.5.1 i don't want
<DarthFrog> Peace-: As of Sept.3.
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, how can i implement kde 4.5.1 or above in lucid?
<Peace-> DarthFrog: mm?
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: for 4.5.1, add the PPA and update your packages
<tsimpson> !info kdelibs5 kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package kdelibs5 does not exist in kubuntu-backports
<DarthFrog> Peace-: That's the date on the Kubuntu web page.
<tsimpson> bot's out-of-date
<Peace-> DarthFrog: so i guess it's kde 4.5.1
<Peace-> DarthFrog: i prefer kde 4.4.2 to kde 4.5.1
<Peace-> i would like get 4.5.3
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> or i keep 4..4.2
<DarthFrog> Peace-: In the Kubuntu announcement for KDE SC 4.5.2, they say there are no plans for packages for 10.04 LTS and that 10.10 is the way to go for newer KDEs.
<Peace-> well we are at kde 4.5.3
<Peace-> i thought kde 4.5.2 was not packaged
<Peace-> but maybe kde 4.5.3
<Peace-> xD
<DarthFrog> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<Peace-> i knew about kde 4.5.2
<Peace-> it's the same for kde 4,.5.3?
<Peace-> i mean why is there kde 4.5.1 for lucid
<DarthFrog> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<DarthFrog> Oops. :-(
<TomaszC> Hi! How to check if ceratin private key correspond to public key ?
<Peace-> DarthFrog: no problem i am an older user of kubuntu
<KukuNut> DarthFrog: so they are saying 10.04 is NOT LTS anymore?
<Peace-> DarthFrog: i know very well the news
<DarthFrog> KukuNut: No, not at all.   That's not what LTS means.
<DarthFrog> KukuNut: LTS means support for the original software only.
<tsimpson> LTS is bug and security updates, not new features
<DarthFrog> KukuNut: Thus 10.04 has LTS for KDE SC 4.4 only.
<DarthFrog> I don't know if there is LTS for PPA backports, either, in 10.04.
<nicola> list
<tsimpson> PPAs are explicitly not LTS
<DarthFrog> There you go.  If you want LTS, stay with KDE SC 4.4.  Until the next LTS release.
<nicola> ce qualche italiano?
<Pici> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, hey i added the ppa in the software sources and updated but its not updating
<sunny_slls> still it is qt 4.6
<Peace-> nicola: i am italina please join #ubuntu-it
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, ve packages in some PPA
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: Did you do a dist-upgrade?
<sunny_slls> <nsm> shadeslayer: ^
<eagles0513875> Peace-: tryiing to see if yoru fix works
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, yes i did sudo apt-get update
<sunny_slls> also i reloaded from the ui software sources
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: you need to do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" after "update"
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: Not enough.  You have to also do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<tsimpson> or use the package manage to update the packages
<sunny_slls> ok
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: apt-get update only updates your cache of the repositories listings.
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, in package manager there is an option in updates "unsupported updates (lucid backports)" do i need to enable that too
<sunny_slls> ??
<cuznt> !sharin
<tsimpson> no
<sunny_slls> ok just add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports and reload
<cuznt> i have three kde pc's that i wish to be able to file share in a work group but am unable to do so. we are all connected by a simple switch
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, still it shows the same thing while i see the list http://pastebin.com/H7A2jXSh
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, do i need to reboot ?
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: what does "apt-cache policy kdelibs5" show?
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, http://pastebin.com/AVddEE84
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: you haven't updated your packages yet
<tsimpson> either run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or use the package manage to upgrade
<sunny_slls> ok let me do it once again
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" this is to be added in the software sources right ?
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: You onlyneed to do that once.
<tsimpson> sunny_slls: you've already added it, no need to do so again
<DarthFrog> sunny_slls: All you need to do now is the dist-upgrade.  Just do it.
<sunny_slls> ok
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, and after it is done i need to install qt4-dev, qt4-dev-tools etc .. since it will install qt4.7 right
<tsimpson> you'll already have Qt 4.7, but you need those packages to compile applications with Qt
<tsimpson> and KDE
<sunny_slls> ok
<sunny_slls> got it
<sunny_slls> thanks tsimpson
<sunny_slls> thanks to you too DarthFrog
<sunny_slls> will tell you when done
<eagles0513875> wtf how can i get konversation to auto identify
<eagles0513875> and Peace-
<eagles0513875> your fix worked m8 :)
<Peace-> eagles0513875: hehehe
<eagles0513875> so did that mean that kubuntu-desktop was fully installed?
<Peace-> eagles0513875:  you have to set
<Peace-> eagles0513875: konvesation i will show now
<Peace-> how
<eagles0513875> i am but whats the syntax
<eagles0513875> ty
<Peace-> nickserv
<eagles0513875> i normally use kvirc but i decided to come back to konversation
<tsimpson> under "General" in your identity settings
<DarthFrog> kvirc.  Now there's a blast from the past. :-)
<eagles0513875> i know where it is tsimpson just the syntax is screwey
<Peace-> eagles0513875: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw1
<eagles0513875> DarthFrog: lol
<eagles0513875> brb
<tsimpson> eagles0513875: there are 2 boxes at the bottom, Service and Password
<tsimpson> Service is "NickServ", Password is your password
<eagles0513875> thanks that worked
<eagles0513875> DarthFrog: i use the svn version
<eagles0513875> usually
<Peace-> tsimpson: mm i used this http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw1
<nicola__> ubuntu-it
<Peace-> tsimpson: doesn't need of N and S
<Peace->  i guess
<DarthFrog> eagles0513875: It's been years since I used kvirc. :-)  I'd forgotten all about it until you mentioned it a minute ago.
<tsimpson> Peace-: IRC is case-insensitive
<eagles0513875> DarthFrog: give it a whirl hehe konversation was the first one i use then it was dropped for a while so it would be ported to kde4 and now its back
<Peace-> nicola__: you are not on the italian channel /join #ubuntu-it
<Peace-> nicola__: /join #ubuntu-it without space
<Peace-> nicola__: before /
<BajK> any ideas or tutorials for testing KDE 4.6 trunk (or svn) on kubuntu? I am too stupid for that -.-
<tsimpson> BajK: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started has lots of info
<BajK> tsimpson: well I got stuck at the point "getting source code" and then "daily snapshots"
<BajK> it said svn revert -R # this step restores missing files ( i downloaded kdebase) but it just downloaded a few files to kdebase
<BajK> not other things like plasma andsuch
<tsimpson> BajK: plasma is in kdebase-workspace
<phoenix_firebrd> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a kde app to play mp3 files that uses winamps modern skins
<tsimpson> BajK: did you run "svn up" after?
<BajK> tsimpson: but the tutorial said just download a file of the scheme kdemodule-svn and i downloaded kdebase (which sounded logical to me) but then it did NOT!!! download the neccessary rest
<BajK> yes
<tsimpson> BajK: I think #kde-devel would know more than me here, I've never used a snapshot
<BajK> okay thx
<esther_> Hello. I was wondering if someone could tell me if it is possible to use private status.net feeds in the microblogging widget?
<phoenix_firebrd> where can i download the winamp presets for qmmp
<phoenix_firebrd> i mean the equalizer presets
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, its done :)
<sunny_slls> tsimpson, time to install qt4.7-dev
<rork> phoenix_firebrd: http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php?content=59218&forumpage=2 search for winamp on the page, second hit
<phoenix_firebrd> rork: i tried that i didnt work
<phoenix_firebrd> rork: the link specified in that is dead
<rork> phoenix_firebrd: http://taltan2.free.fr/dl/ubuntu/xmms-winamp_presets.gz checked and works :)
<phoenix_firebrd> rork: that worked, thank you :)
<rork> nice :)
<tzanger> good afternoon everyone. I'm running 10.10 and trying to use an a2dp headset
<esther> Okay Easier question: :) How do I get my partions for like windows to appear?
<tzanger> the audio is coming across fine, but it's definitely not a2dp, it's using the sco (hsp?) connection that the headphones also support
<tzanger> is there any way to tell it not to use that?
<tzanger> nevermind, pactl did it
<steven> hi all, i cant get my head phones to work on lucid lts, on intel hda snd cards ... any ideas as to why
<ivano> buonasera a tutti
<ivano> ho scaricato amsn ma non riesco a trovarlo ,,, dove lo ha scaricato????
<ivano> chi mi aiuta
<Pici> !it | ivano
<ubottu> ivano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ivano> #ubuntu.it
<phoenix_firebrd> i hear some crackling noise when i increase or decrease volume, i am using kubuntu 10.10
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd: You have atmospheric corrosion built-up on your volume potentiometer.  Rotate it back and forth a few times to wear it off.
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog:  ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: i think i have corrosion in pulse volume control
<kyubutsu> have you updated yet.. there were a bunch of updates in the last two days
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<roentgen_> phoenix_firebrd: I'd purge pulse
<roentgen_> It works just fine without it here
<phoenix_firebrd> roentgen_: i like to , but i am afraid that i might mess up with the os
<roentgen_> I'm rather sure it won't but it's your system after all and think twice
<progre55> hi guys. want to activate a screen edge action on the upper-left side of the screen, but "present windows" actions are disabled. any suggestions, please?
<progre55> so, anybody knows why the screen edge action "present windows" might be disabled?
<marseillai> hello.
<marseillai> I've make .sh script and I don't know how to change the icon of this script
<marseillai> i can change icon of every .sh files, i can create a .desktop shortcut then affect an icon but not change the icon for this specific file
<marseillai> is there a way to do this ?
<noobuntu> where can i find the software sources in kubuntu ?
<roentgen_> noobuntu: kpackagekit
<noobuntu> thank you
<noobuntu> do i have to install samba to have a network with a windows pc ?
<James147> noobuntu: "sudo apt-get install samba"  then you need to configure it :)
<noobuntu> ok i ll use webmin for that :p
<noobuntu> and i suppose its the same proccess as in ubuntu if i want to mount localy a network location to fstab ?
<James147> noobuntu: yup.. might want to install smbfs as well if your doing taht
<noobuntu> will do thank you very much xD
<Tomasso> i cant install kdevlop on ubuntu, i enabled updates from the repositories list but it still doesnt find kdevelop
<James147> Tomasso: try this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kdevelop-41-packaged
<Tomasso> let me check
<noobuntu> i wanna create a hotkey for konsole what is the command to use ?
<Tomasso> mmm even adding ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to software sourcess
<James147> noobuntu: you can add a shotcut key to launch any program from kmenuedit
<James147> Tomasso: did you update the software lists? "sudo apt-get update"
<Tomasso> James147, yesss it worked now, installing, thank you :D
<surunveri> HI
<surunveri> I accidentally removed plasmaworkspace panel when iwas trying to remove another panel
<surunveri> so how can i get it back? :D
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> darn i've no idea :D
<surunveri> anyone? =/
<surunveri> hi. i accidentally removed plasmaworkspace panel when i was trying to remove another panel... Any idea how to get it back?
<James147> surunveri: right click on the desktop > add panel
<surunveri> thx
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> what's the name of the startmenu widget? :D
<James147> surunveri: application launcher
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> oh it's the other one :D
<cypr1nus> Hello everyone. I would like to ask, how can I help with Kubuntu development? I would like to help as a developer.
<James147> cypr1nus: #kubuntu-devel would be a god place to ask
<cypr1nus> James147: thanks
<James147> cypr1nus: also this might be helpful: http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute
<Toast> Has anyone ever run a remote X program, only to have it run with the the configuration from your local machine? I'm not talking about window chrome, etc, but showing things that only the local machine would have access to.
<cypr1nus> James147: been there. And programing section is ok for me. I would like to get some human feedback as i can find there things about tutor.
<laler> Hey
<laler> Can anyone help me get a shell on my other pc trough metasploit
<laler> o wait wrong channel
<RadSurfer> HELP: how do I go into a Terminal-based run-mode that CLOSES Xwindows completely ?
<James147> RadSurfer: umm... alt+crtl+f1 to switch to a tty, then you can run "sudo stop kdm" to stop kdm..
<RadSurfer> Ok.
<RadSurfer> "kdm sto/waiting" good.
<RadSurfer> and to start it again: "kdm start" ??
<James147> RadSurfer: "sudo start kdm"
<dante__> hay guys can you tell me how to chat in facebook i meen to make cht whit facebook in a window ??? please i can do that in ubuntu but in kubuntu
<dante__> i dont now how
<dante__> so can you hel me
<dante__> help* me please
<rork_> dante__: Should be browser specific I think? Try using the same browser as in ubuntu, you can install it from the repo's
<dante__> yea i now how in rowser i meen i window like skype or this chat
<RadSurfer> HELP please! I tried to fix this darn display bug and now all I get is that 1st Blue Kubuntu screen! is there some way I can get into "failsafe" mode from here? HELP!
<RadSurfer> Hello?!? Is there anything I can do to fix this situation please?
<RadSurfer> it responds to CtrlAltDel, and Shutdown button!
<RadSurfer> Surely theres some way to get into Failsafe mode!
<effie_jayx> hello all
<effie_jayx> been trying to fix microphone issues with my laptop, anyone have an infamous realtek Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<effie_jayx> mmm I gues this could be an ubuntu issue not justa kubuntu issue
<Nakkel> How do I find out which packages are blocking my upgrade to 4.5.3? Now it tries to uninstall some packages that I presume are somewhat essential, like plasma-desktop and kdebase-workspace.
<RadSurfer> whew! that was exciting. all back to "normal" again.
<RadSurfer> at least it proves 'Xorg.conf' is read. just need to get it working now.
#kubuntu 2010-11-09
<poyntz> does kubuntu 10.10 knetworkmanager wireless work fine for anyone? or is it bugged across the board?
<maco> works for me
<poyntz> installing wicd now.. hopefully wireless will work on it...
<maco> i think how well NM works varies by hardware still :-/
<poyntz> ah... i have old hardware but before the upgrade it worked fine :(
<obs> hi there any one have problem whit the kdm login theme -?
<obs> :) i do help me out
<noobuntu> um... kubuntu doesnt come with java installed ? ... should i choose open jdk or sun java ?
<obs> kde 4.5.1 kubu kdm bug did any one fix that ?
<poyntz> if my last dist-upgrade borked wireless (it didn't completely bork (if i uninstall then reinstall knetworkmanager it fixes it for the login session), how could I fix it?
<poyntz> i've tried installing wicd, but it doesn't work :(
<poyntz> i removed all the junk from my /etc/network/interfaces file so knetworkmanager could rewrite the configurations..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: what chipset does your wireless adapter use?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: how could i find out?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: what kind of adapter is it? usb, pci, etc?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i guess what i am really asking is whether or not it is a USB adapter...
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i'm trying to find out through lshw
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it should be fairly obvious in most cases.... do you plug it in to a usb port?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: wireless? no
<poyntz> jmichaelx: the question really confused me.. i don't have an external card if that's what you're asking
<poyntz> jmichaelx: it's built in
<jmichaelx> ok.... what is the output for 'lspci | grep Wireless'?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i don't have to connect anything up.. i just push a button for wireless
<poyntz> jmichaelx: nothing
<jmichaelx> hmm
<poyntz> jmichaelx: forgive me
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i typed wireless in lowcase
<jmichaelx> ahh
<poyntz> jmichaelx: 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<poyntz> - that's the output
<jmichaelx> poyntz: ok, that is what i was looking for
<jmichaelx> poyntz: is this a laptop?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep
<jmichaelx> poyntz: does it have a laptop switch?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: switch for wireless? yes
<jmichaelx> sorry.... does it have a switch for the wireless card?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep
<jmichaelx> yea
<jmichaelx> poyntz: is that for absolutely sure turned on?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: absolutely sure
<jmichaelx> ok, what is the output for 'sudo ifconfig -a'?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: http://pastebin.com/JAa17tkd
<jmichaelx> poyntz: what version of kubuntu and what version of kde are you using?
<poyntz> ubuntu 10.10 / kde 4.5.1
<jmichaelx> do you still have knetworkmanager installed?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep
<jmichaelx> ok, go ahead and please remove wicd
<poyntz> jmichaelx: done
<jmichaelx> ok, if knetworkmanager is running, when you click om the wireless icon in the system tray, what do you see?
<poyntz> my network
<jmichaelx> you see your wireless network?
<poyntz> yep
<jmichaelx> poyntz: what type of encryption are you using?
<jmichaelx> (just trying to gather possibly relevant info)
<poyntz> jmichaelx: none
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<poyntz> jmichaelx: im using MAC address filters instead
<jmichaelx> ok, gotcha
<poyntz> jmichaelx: this device is on the list too :P
<jmichaelx> have you gone through the steps of right-clicking on the wireless icon, and selecting  'Network Management Settings'?
<poyntz> Manage Connections?
<jmichaelx> then selecting the 'wireless' tab.... then 'add'
<jmichaelx> ?
<jmichaelx> yes
<poyntz> jmichaelx: the network's already there
<poyntz> jmichaelx: I can remove it..
<jmichaelx> and have you set it to automatically connect?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep
<jmichaelx> but then it just doesn't connect?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: when i first start xserver n plasma the knetworkmanager icon comes up, i right click but no network
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i have to disable wireless than reenable before anything shows
<poyntz> jmichaelx: then when i click on it it says activating for a few mins before dropping out
<jmichaelx> and you are disabling it with the physical switch?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: nope. unchecking the wireless box
<poyntz> "enable wireless"
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> and apparently you have had this card working before, with MAC address filtering?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep.. before the last upgrade didn't have problems
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i have been able to get it working by uninstalling knetworkmanager and reinstalling
<poyntz> jmichaelx: but it only works for the login session
<poyntz> jmichaelx: next time i startup have to reinstall
<jmichaelx> poyntz: this is a bit of a different problem than i first thought it might be.... i'm wondering if this might just be a bug in network-manager-kde
<jmichaelx> am looking around for bug reports right now
<jmichaelx> poyntz: btw, when you had wicd installed, were you running it at the same time as you were running network-manager-kde?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i installed, ran it with knetworkmanager, ran it without knetworkmanager, nothing worked
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it isn't impossible that they could conflict in some way
<poyntz> jmichaelx: at least knetworkmanager recognises and finds the networks around me.. wicd didn't do anything..
<poyntz> jmichaelx: nope, because i only installed wicd today.. i've had the knetworkmanager problem for three days now..
<jmichaelx> yes, but wicd may not have been able to work with kde-network-manager installed
<poyntz> jmichaelx: ahh.. should I uninstall knetworkmanager, reinstall wicd and reboot?
<obs> kde 4.5.1 kubu kdm bug did any one fix that ?
<poyntz> obs: what's the bug?
<poyntz> obs: i mean.. what happens? what's the problem?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: there are a few things that may be worth trying.... one might be to upgrade your KDE SC, the other might be to remove network-manager-kde, and install gnome's network manager
<obs> in my kde the logout notworking
<obs> are kdm not working at all
<poyntz> obs: I had that problem.. there were packages that were blocked.. I installed all remaining packages, rebooted and it fixed it
<obs> is i frash kubuntu 10.10 installl and i soon i logout it frezz
<poyntz> obs: oh.. i dunno
<obs> doki doki
<obs> tnx 4 nadda
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i may have things all upsidedown here.... it looks like kubuntu is not using network-manager-kde by deafult
<jmichaelx> default*
<poyntz> jmichaelx: it's the only network manager i have :/
<poyntz> jmichaelx: to my knowledge..
<poyntz> jmichaelx: also kde sc 4.5.1 is the latest no?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: no
<poyntz> jmichaelx: isn't it the one that comes packaged with kubuntu 10.10
<jmichaelx> poyntz: on my system, network-manager-kde is not installed... it almost looks like it is using gnome's network manager, but with a plasma systray widget
<poyntz> jmichaelx: what package do you have instead?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i think i might be missing a few packages..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: my system is relying on network-manager
<jmichaelx> which is from the gnome project.... i do not have gnome installed on this machine
<jmichaelx> this was a fresh install from a kubuntu 10.10 cd
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it looks like kubuntu maverick is using network-manager + plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<poyntz> jmichaelx: apparently network-manager is a package, not an app.. :S
<poyntz> ahh
<jmichaelx> interesting, definitely something i did not know or expect
<yogesh_> I hv a prob wid updating my Packages! wher do i ask?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: sudo apt-cache search knetworkmanager - what happens?
<yogesh_> Hv googled a lot, but cudn't find d solution?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: actually locate knetworkmanager
<jmichaelx> poyntz: knetworkmanager is not around anymore
<poyntz> jmichaelx: so /usr/bin/knetworkmanager isn't there?
<jmichaelx> not a part of kde4, apparently
<poyntz> ahh
<maco> er yes it is...
<jmichaelx> maco: it is not in the repos
<maco> yes it is
<maco> you just have teh package name wrong
<maco> network-manager-kde
<poyntz> so it's needed?
<maco> in 10.10 we ship the plasmoid not knm though
<jmichaelx> maco: we are talking specifically about knetworkmanager, not network-manager-kde.... two different things
<poyntz> by needed i mean does plasma-widget-networkmanagement depend on it?
<maco> they're not two different things
<jmichaelx> maco: good grief
<maco> network-manager-kde is the name of the package that contains /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<poyntz> yep
<poyntz> i just uninstalled it..
<jmichaelx> maco: which knetworkmanager gives no output
<maco> in 10.10 the plasmoid is what's shipped though
<maco> in 10.04 knm is shipped
<maco> so, depends which version of kubuntu you use
<maco> but both exist in kde4-land
<jmichaelx> maco: yes... we went thrugh that before you were here
<jmichaelx> maco... there is no longer a 'knetworkmanager'.... NO /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<poyntz> k i was missing the plasma-widget-networkmanagement package..
<maco> but it DOES still exist
<maco> its just not installed by default
<maco> thats not the same thing as not existing
<jmichaelx> if you enter 'which knetworkmanager', you will get no output
<maco> i have it installed
<FloodBotK2> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poyntz> nothing changed when i installed it..
<poyntz> do i have to put the widgit on the desktop?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: no
<jmichaelx> poyntz: the desktop widget would do the same as the systray icon
<maco> right click the systray
<maco> you can set what stuff goes inside it
<maco> hit the checkbox for network management
<poyntz> systray? you mean the package with knetworkmanagement?
<maco> no..the systray on your panel
<jmichaelx> maco: there is no 'knetworkmanager' in the repos... there is no 'knetworkmanager' installed on your system, if you are running maverick
<maco> where klipper and everything goes
<jmichaelx> poyntz: that is the system tray
<maco> jmichaelx: a package name and a binary do NOT have to match
<poyntz> maco: i uninstalled knetworkmanager, so there's nothing there for networks
<maco> knetworkmanager IS in the repos. just because the package it's inside doesn't mean it's not in there!
<maco> bah
<maco> knetworkmanager IS in the repos. just because the package it's inside *has a different name* doesn't mean it's not in there!
<poyntz> maco: i deleated it
<poyntz> *uninstalled it
<jmichaelx> maco: show me your ouput for 'which knetworkmanager'
<poyntz> maco: should i reinstall?
<jmichaelx> maco: knetworkmanager was obsoleted
<maco> poyntz: you can have n-m-k or plasma-widget-nm .. either is fine
<maco> jmichaelx: $ which knetworkmanager
<maco> /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<jmichaelx> maco: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<maco> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<maco> network-manager-kde: /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<maco> 10.10
<maco> the fact that there is not a *package* with the name knetworkmanger is *completely irrelevant*
<maco> the package naming has *absolutely no effect* on the names of the files inside it
<jmichaelx> maco: i think you are totally missing the point.... but it is useless to go on about it
<maco> $ rmadison network-manager-kde
<maco> network-manager-kde | 1:0.2.2-1ubuntu2 |         hardy | amd64, i386
<maco> network-manager-kde | 1:0.7svn864988-0ubuntu8 |        jaunty | amd64, i386
<maco> network-manager-kde | 1:0.9~svn1112085-0ubuntu4 |         lucid | amd64, i386
<maco> network-manager-kde | 1:0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu1 |      maverick | amd64, i386
<FloodBotK2> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> network-manager-kde | 1:0.9~svn1176084-0ubuntu2 |         natty | amd64, i386
<jmichaelx> maco: quit flooding
<maco> no, you're missing the point
<maco> you keep claiming software is no longer in the repos just because its in a package with a name you dont expect
<poyntz> where in the system tray is plasma-widget-networkmanagement sit by default?
<poyntz> *does
<jmichaelx> maco: you do not get it...... right now we DO care about the specific name.... also, i do not know about your system, but network-manager-kde is not even being installed by default in maverick
<jmichaelx> poyntz: that is what you have been clicking on this whole time
<maco> poyntz: right click the down arrow on the tray an dunlock widgets, then right click again and go to system tray settings
<poyntz> jmichaelx: nope.. because i just installed it
<maco> jmichaelx: i *know* its not installed by default. that /doesnt/ mean its not in the repos though
<jmichaelx> poyntz: that is what i am saying
<maco> jmichaelx: i am on an upgraded system, so i still have knm installed
<jmichaelx> maco: i think if you had been in this convo earlier, it would have made a difference
<jmichaelx> maco: yes, that makes sense...
<poyntz> well i've never seen the little plasma-widget-networkmanagement icon until i installed it
<poyntz> now i've installed, i added the widget to the panel
<poyntz> now there's a little dot on the rh side of the panel
<jmichaelx> poyntz: what were you clicking on earlier then, when you mentioned 'manage connections'?
<poyntz> knetworkmanager
<poyntz> which i uninstalled
<poyntz> and replaced with plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<maco> having network manager bits installed shouldnt conflict with wicd. having NM service running could though...
<jmichaelx> yes
<poyntz> i uninstalled it anyway.. shouldn't conflict should it?
<jmichaelx> maco: i was surprised to see that kubuntu was using network-manager
<jmichaelx> in maverick
<jmichaelx> i did not know that until this evening
<poyntz> mann.. my wireless network now doesn't show up :S
<maco> we've used NM for...3 years i think
<poyntz> if i click enable wireless I get nothing
<jmichaelx> maco: 3 years?
<maco> poyntz: does it work if you just stop the NM service and use straight iwconfig & dhclient?
<jmichaelx> 3 years ago we were still using kde3.5
<maco> at least 2 years, but i think coming up on 3...
<maco> yes but all of *buntu went to NM at the same time, IIRC
<poyntz> maco: http://pastebin.com/PqjG9rQL
<maco> i only switched from gnome to kde 2 years ago though, so i could be off
<jmichaelx> maco: you are off
<jmichaelx> but it does not matter
<maco> mm laptop battery out
<maco> poyntz: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys   <-- or whatever
<maco> if its wep, add in a "key foo" at the end
<maco> then run "sudo dhclient wlan0" and see what happens
<jmichaelx> he is using mac filtering
<maco> well i hope the os isnt rewriting his mac incorrectly...
<maco> anyway battery about to blink out
<jmichaelx> maco: i was wondering if network-manager might be rewriting things
<poyntz> maco: if i'm connected on a hardline will it still pickup wireless?
<poyntz> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it should
<poyntz> jmichaelx: doesn't look like that worked :(
<jmichaelx> poyntz: if you enter 'ifconfig', does it show you wireless device as being associasted with a network address?
<jmichaelx> sorry for the typos
<poyntz> jmichaelx: nup
<jmichaelx> ok
<poyntz> jmichaelx: actually it does
<jmichaelx> poyntz: is it listed as wlan0?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:cb:aa:1f   inet addr:169.254.6.188  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0 UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<jmichaelx> poyntz: ok, that address is not a real network IP
<jmichaelx> poyntz: sudo iwconfig wlan0  essid "your essid"
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i think your essid should probably go in quotes
<poyntz> jmichaelx: nothing
<jmichaelx> poyntz: that is just one step
<poyntz> quotes/no quotes
<poyntz> neither worked
<jmichaelx> that was just one step
<poyntz> jmichaelx: can you pastebin all the maverick repos you have?
<poyntz> want to see if i'm missing any..
<jmichaelx> step two: sudo dhclient wlan0
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i think you have everything installed that you need
<poyntz> jmichaelx: well after running dhclient, still get no response from plasma-widget-networkmanagement regarding wireless..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: well, we are more interested inwhat you are seeing in the command line
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it is possible that network-manger is interfering with what we are doing in the command line, though
<poyntz> jmichaelx: is releasing the device MAC id on here a security vulnerability?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i doubt it, but i would suggest not doing that
<poyntz> jmichaelx: No DHCPOFFERS received.
<poyntz> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<jmichaelx> poyntz: that was what you got from the terminal, huh?
<jmichaelx> :-(
<poyntz> yep
<jmichaelx> poyntz: did you install network-manager-kde on top of everything else?
<poyntz> nope
<jmichaelx> ok, good
<poyntz> jmichaelx: should i reboot?
<reimy> hi,i'm new in ubuntu..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: are you in this channel using the laptop we are dealing with right now?
<reimy> nope,i'm using my desktop
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<poyntz> jmichaelx: im just on a hardline
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i sort of think we could get you connected using the command line, if we killed network-manager... but that would also kill your wired connection
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i'll reboot and see what happens..
<poyntz> jmichaelx: well wicd works..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: ok, i thought you had removed it
<poyntz> jmichaelx: me too.. apparently not
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i'll try again and reboot?
<jmichaelx> well.... do you have the wicd icon on your screen right now?
<poyntz> yep
<jmichaelx> and it shows your network?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep
<jmichaelx> does it let you connect?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: yep
<poyntz> jmichaelx: lol, just removed it.. and i'm still surfing on wireless
<poyntz> jmichaelx: probably have to reboot to uninstall properly
<poyntz> jmichaelx: it's one way around.. i'd rather use a kde program if possible
<jmichaelx> poyntz: ok, then you may want to just remove 'network-manager' and 'plasma-widget-networkmanager'
<poyntz> jmichaelx: but after removing knetworking manager no networks even show in the widget
<poyntz> jmichaelx: there was no conflict.. wicd works anyway
<jmichaelx> poyntz: lol, i am totally confused right now on what you have installed, and what you do not ahve installed
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i've uninstalled wicd-*
<jmichaelx> poyntz: but it may be that wicd will work for you and network-manager will not
<poyntz> jmichaelx: sudo apt-get remove wicd wicd-*
<poyntz> jmichaelx: but i'm still connected on wicd so i have to reboot..
<poyntz> brb
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> ok
<jmichaelx> ok, poyntz, what have you got?
<poyntz> jmichaelx: well.. wired is working off plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<poyntz> but still no wireless..
<poyntz> no wicd/knetworkmanagement packages installed
<poyntz> probably means im missing some dependency somewhere..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i have a feeling that if you want to continue using mac filtering, you need to remove network-manager, and switch to wicd for now
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i doubt you are missing anything, honestly
<jmichaelx> poyntz: if you switched to using encryption, and no mac filtering, you would probably be in business
<poyntz> jmichaelx: it might not be the problem.. there's several networks surrounding my current location
<poyntz> jmichaelx: knetworkmanager was picking up these networks
<poyntz> jmichaelx: plasma-widget-networkmanagement isn't
<jmichaelx> poyntz: ok... plasma-widget-networkmanagement is just a front-end
<maco> jmichaelx: it occurred to me on the way home that you may have meant "obsolete" as just an english word...rather than as the technical status apt has for a package that has been removed from enabled repositories in the series
<jmichaelx> knetworkmanager is a backend, but is not what you were using
<jmichaelx> hi maco
<jmichaelx> maco: well, i was mainly trying to establish what backend he was using, and saw that kde was now using network-manager.....
<jmichaelx> maco:  i was defintely wrong in the details, but what we were after is which network management backend he was using
<jmichaelx> maco: so ty for pointing out that knetworkmanager is a part of network-manager-kde
<jmichaelx> maco: did you disappear again?
<maco> plasma-widget-nm and knm are both frontends to network-manager the service (see /etc/init.d/)
<jmichaelx> maco: exactly
<maco> no i have a 4s lag on this connection and my client was still downloading backscroll
<jmichaelx> ahh,
<maco> i dont believe you can use anything *but* nm if nm is managing the interfaces
<maco> so you have to do sudo service network-manager stop
<jmichaelx> maco: that is what i had been getting at
<maco> and then wicd should work
<jmichaelx> yes
<maco> and iwconfig would work as well
<jmichaelx> exactly
<jmichaelx> maco: you had missed the earlier part of our convo, i believe
<maco> if nm is breaking on mac filter, id like to see that reproduced with nm-gnome as well
<poyntz> what's the backend for plasma-widget-networkmanagement ?
<maco> still the network-manager service
<jmichaelx> maco: i thought nm-applet was just a frontend, and that changing frontends would not solve anything
<poyntz> what package is that in?
<maco> i've been working on GUI patches for the networkmanagement kcm, and they (kcm, knm, plasma widget) seem to all be one codebase
<maco> jmichaelx: the guy who writes the backend writes teh gnome frontend. the kde frontends are getting a bit behind in terms of changes to how the backend works
<jmichaelx> maco: he did verify that he could connect to his network using wicd
<jmichaelx> maco: so the frontend could actually make some difference
<maco> yes
<jmichaelx> poyntz: maybe you should switch then to using nm-applet instead of the plasma widget
<poyntz> if it's just a frontend technically the backend is the issue
<maco> it was requested that when i finish my current patch for gsm on kde, i then go and write another to get rid of some stuff in the gsm configuration thing that could result in a perma-bricked sim (yikes) because itd been fixed in gnome and not kde
<jmichaelx> very much yikes
<jmichaelx> poyntz: apparently that is not entirely true
<poyntz> i have been able to get wireless on knetworkmanager
<poyntz> it's just sporadic when i get lucky
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i think you are using the wrong name there
<poyntz> and this is on kubuntu 10.10
<poyntz> i got lucky yesterday and the day before by uninstalling, rebooting then reinstalling knetworkmanager
<poyntz> but i shouldn't have to reinstall everytime i start up
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you are really confusing me....
<maco> no thats rather odd..
<maco> poyntz: did you upgrade from 10.04?
<poyntz> i know
<poyntz> yep
<jmichaelx> poyntz: when you do a fresh install of kubuntu maverick, you will not have knetworkmanager
<maco> jmichaelx: makes perfect sense that poyntz had knm on 10.10. like me, was an upgrader
<jmichaelx> maco: yeah, if he upgraded, now it makes sense
<poyntz> every time i've done an upgrade i've had to tweek
<poyntz> doing a fresh install shouldn't be necessary to fix one issue
<jmichaelx> maco: will network-manager-kde conflict with network-manager?
<maco> knm has kept working for me so i didnt bother removing it on upgrade
<poyntz> it'll be some small problem we've overlooked
<maco> cant run both frontends at once, but they both use the network-manager service
<jmichaelx> maco: but is it possible that in the case of his mac filtering, there is a conflict?
<maco> (well really, thats *why* you cant run both frontends at once)
<jmichaelx> ok
<poyntz> maco: how do i install network-manager?
<kyubutsu> doing a fresh install is necessary when you have a borked system though..
<maco> network-manager-gnome has nm-applet
<poyntz> kyubutsu: like i said.. i can get wireless if i reinstall knetworkmanager..
<poyntz> kyubutsu: knetworkmanager also recognises all wireless devices in range, just wont connect
<poyntz> unless i reinstall it
<jmichaelx> poyntz: there would also be the possibility of configuring a static IP in your settings, and forgetting about dhcp
<regeya> I have kubuntu on a netbook.  I want to REMOVE the kubuntu netbook settings.  When I try to remove the kubuntu-netbook-default-settings, kubuntu-desktop is removed.  when I install kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-netbook-default-settings is automatically reinstalled.  whiskey, tango...
<kyubutsu> in fact.. fresh install vs 4 days of fiddling around and still have the same issue..  i choose to spend 45 minutes running a fresh install
<maco> when you try to click something, how does it respond?
<maco> does it try to connect and fail or does it seem to ignore the click?
<maco> if the latter, that means it has decided the connection is incorrectly configured
<maco> (also, tail -f /var/log/syslog to see output from nm as you try things)
<poyntz> maco: is this for me?
<maco> poyntz: yes
<maco> regeya: there's a different packge you can use instead of kubuntu-desktop. lemme look it up
<maco> regeya: kde-full
<poyntz> kubuntu-desktop from the maverick repos will install all missing packages?
<kyubutsu> whats so important about your current system that you must keep it at all costs.. ??  upgrading is almost always more problematic than a fresh install .. and maverick has a whole set of stuff different than 10.04
<poyntz> we'll see.. i'll reboot
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it should give you everything that would be installed from a live cd
<poyntz> ahh k
<poyntz> there were a bunch of packages including network packages i was missing..
<jmichaelx> maco: ty for educating me on a few matters
<poyntz> i'll reboot and see how it goes
<maco> jmichaelx: sorry i jumped in without reading far enough back
<kyubutsu> you should've warn him of the upcoming dependency hell
<jmichaelx> maco: one of the frequent hazards of irc support :-)
<maco> why would there be dependency hell in reinstalling the metapackage?
<maco> kyubutsu: we /do/ test upgrades to try to iron all this stuff out. what would be helpful is more people doing so a few weeks prior to the release
<jmichaelx> i imagine he had the vast majority of the packages from kubuntu-desktop already installed
<maco> actually he may have them all
<maco> network-manager Recommends network-manager-gnome | network-manager-kde | plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<maco> kubuntu-desktop doesnt specify which to install, just says to have one of 'em -- its just the matter of which is seeded on the cd that causes clean installs to get the plasma widget
<kyubutsu> i just think installing/reinstalling/uninstalling etc.. was unnecessary and the advice should have been to fresh install
<kyubutsu> i have a feeling he's still going to come back saying the issue is still there
<jmichaelx> makes sense... i know that is the earlier kde4 days, the default network manager for kubuntu was pretty dysfunctional, and i had always remedied things by replacing kde network management packages with gnome's, and using nm-applet in kde
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: i think so, too.  i get the impression that somehow he is not getting a dhcp lease when he uses his network manager
<maco> i know hidden ssid's dont work right in kde's nm frontends
<maco> i /think/ they work in gnome
<kyubutsu> he's wifi was open
<poyntz> well the good news is installing kubuntu-desktop fixed all these missing dependencies..
<poyntz> the bad news is wireless still don't work
<jmichaelx> hidden ssid's have been problematin in gnome, too... at least in the past
<kyubutsu> its already scary enough he's network has no security enabled
<maco> yeah just saying about kde & gnome frontends not being *at all* at feature parity
<jmichaelx> problematic*
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: he does use mac filtering
<maco> meh mac spoofing's easy though
<jmichaelx> it is
<maco> it's how we get jacked into the network in computer labs at school :)
<jmichaelx> i work at a small college that only uses mac filtering
<jmichaelx> yep
<maco> my school uses a vpn on wifi and mac filtering on ethernet in labs
<poyntz> encryption is annoying for devices n stuff
<maco> ...so we unplug the desktops from the network, plug in laptops, and spoof the stuff
<poyntz> other devices like iphones..
<maco> (this is how we did linux installfests :P)
<jmichaelx> lol
<poyntz> it's seriously a pain in the arse for my iphone.. :S
<kyubutsu> poyntz: even ipods connect to wpa protected networks
<poyntz> ipods?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: your iphone should have no problem with encryption
<poyntz> you mean ipod touch
<poyntz> other ipods don't have wifi access
<kyubutsu> touch it then
<maco> my stepdad's iphone works fine with wpa...
<poyntz> kyubutsu: it's an iphone and it has problems
<poyntz> anyway encryption is a separate issue
<maco> things im wondering:
<maco> 1. does it work with nm-applet?
<maco> 2. does it work with a kde nm thingy if you turn off the mac filtering?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it is a separate issue, but you would probably have no problems connecting if you were using encryption
<kyubutsu> 3. system reinstall
<maco> jmichaelx: tack on an "instead of mac filtering" to the end of that ;-)
<poyntz> maco: the answer to 2 is no because no networks are being picked up at all..
<maco> dont need an "in addition"!
<jmichaelx> yes, i meant instead of mac filtering
<kyubutsu> get yourself a cheap usb wifi dongle and see if that solves your mystery
<poyntz> maco: there's three networks that are usually picked up.. two use encryption instead of mac filtering
<jmichaelx> 4. configuring a static IP
<kyubutsu> dhcp shouldnt give anyone a problem
<maco> poyntz: did you ever try the iwconfig thing i suggested?
<jmichaelx> kyubutsu: it could give a problem in this case
<maco> i want to see if it can associate when you're doing things the manual way
<poyntz> http://pastebin.com/WYLnq9ac
<poyntz> maco: http://pastebin.com/WYLnq9ac
<kyubutsu> then he'd have to set up a firewall .. more complications
<jmichaelx> maco: i think the network manager he is using conflicts with the command line methods
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i removed all the junk in /etc/network/interfaces
<poyntz> jmichaelx: if that helps
<jmichaelx> poyntz: yes, but some network managers rewrite all of that stuff
<poyntz> what's the difference between kde-full and kubuntu-desktop?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you can delete or change the contents of your resolv.conf, for example, but network-manager will put it all back again
<maco> jmichaelx: i said earlier "sudo service network-manager stop" before using iwconfig
<poyntz> jmichaelx: ahh
<maco> poyntz: kde-full doesnt have kubuntu's settings
<jmichaelx> maco: i must have missed that
<maco> poyntz: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid foo && sudo dhclient
<maco> mm wait
<maco> poyntz: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid foo && sleep 2 && iwconfig
<maco> see if that shows it as Not Associated
<maco> (obviously change foo to your essid)
<jmichaelx> may want to put essid in quotes
<maco> (it should show your AP's mac address instead of "Not Associated" if it succeeds in associating)
<maco> are essids with spaces common?
<jmichaelx> maco: i could not say... would the quotes not be needed if there are no spaces?
<maco> right
<jmichaelx> had not known that
<poyntz> maco: is there any object aka $<name> that stores the output of the line before in bash?
<maco> i dont know of one for output, no
<maco> you could do export $FOO=$(your command here)
<maco> and then FOO would hold the output
<jmichaelx> this is as lively as i have seen #kubuntu in some time
<jmichaelx> several years ago this channel was considerably more active
<maco> #kubuntu-devel tends to be quite active...
<KimLaRoux> what's the devel channel for?
<jmichaelx> i should maybe hang in there a bit more often, but at present i'd be far from dev material
<maco> KimLaRoux: developers!  talking about patches, figuring out who's going to merge which package, some upstream devs hang there and we can bug them about integration stuff..
<Poyntz> well that borked my connection..
<Poyntz> maco: now i cant get internet on my laptop
<maco> its the same computer, huh?
<jmichaelx> Poyntz: i noticed that you just kind of vanished
<Poyntz> nope im on my iphone
<Poyntz> jmichaelx: yaa :(
<maco> oh, so you didnt reboot the computer then?
<KimLaRoux> Oh, I'll stick to more user-side stuff
<Poyntz> maco: i did
<maco> well in that case, tell us... does it say Not Associated? or does it say the mac address?
<Poyntz> maco: didnt work
<Poyntz> ok just got internet back brb
<KimLaRoux> why has the 10.04 iso been removed from ubuntu's torrent tracker?
<maco> the point was just to see if it associated. youd still need to "sudo dhclient" afterward to get a lease ... if the associating worked
<jmichaelx> must have killed network-manager service again :-D
<poyntz> http://pastebin.com/cWsCTwmk
<jmichaelx> wb poyntz
<poyntz> maco: that's what i got
<poyntz> jmichaelx: thnx :)
<KimLaRoux> Oh btw, using tar to copy a working system from a drive to another works very well...
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you ARE associated with your WAP ssid
<poyntz> so what now?
<maco> poyntz: oh! it associated!
<maco> thats *good*
<jmichaelx> dhclient
<maco> so after that youd run "sudo dhclient" and it should get a lease
<maco> which would mean the underlying bits are working properly
<poyntz> keep in mind i rebooted after running that command :P
<poyntz> maco: still getting no wireless connections
<maco> poyntz: sudo service network-manager stop && sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid foo && sleep 2 && iwconfig    <-- it was this
<poyntz> do it again?
<maco> so if you did that, plus a "sudo dhclient" you should then be online
<poyntz> ah kk
<poyntz> trying it again now
<maco> and if that all works, then i think its pretty conclusively nm being stupid
<maco> because it proves the lower levels work
<jmichaelx> and as i understand it, wicd uses the lower level tools for it's connections, which is why wicd had him online earlier
<maco> right
<poyntz> not sure
<poyntz> that command killed the plasma widget
<poyntz> but im still getting internet
<poyntz> as for wireless..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: it killed the backend your widget was relying on, then you connected using different tools
<poyntz> no wireless still..
<jmichaelx> :-(
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i know that you wanna use the kde plasma widget and all, but honestly.... just use wicd and save yourself the hassle
<jmichaelx> maco: would there be any chance that he might have better success if he upgraded to KDE4.5.3?
<maco> i havent read teh changelogs on that
<poyntz> im only on 4.5.1 atm
<jmichaelx> guess that would be the place to start
<poyntz> dunno how to manually upgrade kde..
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i am not making the claim that upgrading would help.. it's just that your plasma-widget might get upgraded
<poyntz> ah k
<poyntz> is 4.5.3 in beta?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you would only need to add a ppa repo and dist-upgrade
<jmichaelx> no, it's realease
<poyntz> ahh k
<jmichaelx> release*
<poyntz> where could i find the ppa?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: you sure you don't want to use wicd?
<poyntz> what would you recommend?
<jmichaelx> well, wicd did work for you
<poyntz> i'd rather use a kde program
<poyntz> but.. if it's gonna do more harm than good i'll use wicd
<jmichaelx> i know you'd rather... but i think you're likely down to either switching away from mac filtering, or switching away from kde gui stuff
<poyntz> ill use wicd
<poyntz> thanks for the help jmichaelx maco
<jmichaelx> for a few years i did not keep any network manager installed on my laptop,  but that got to be more and more of a pain
<andrewh192> ok. i have a question regarding kde 4.5.3 release
<andrewh192> i tried again after hearing that and verifying that the problems were fixed
<andrewh192> and again, it came up with the window saying that there was going to be a bunch of stuff deleted.
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: hearing what?
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: that the incomplete update package had been completed
<jmichaelx> ahh
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: not sure how its fixed
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: but its still not installing correctly or completely
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: i am still on 4.5.2, but only because i would have had to remove yawp to upgrade to 4.5.3
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: is it possible to install it though?
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: last time i tried, it wanted to delete kdedesktop
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: i did not do  the upgrade, so i cannot say
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: what's yawp do?
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: you could just enable the ppa, update, and 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade'.... it would theb tell you what it wanted to remove in order to do the upgrade, if anything
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: yawp is just a weather/weather forecast widget
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: ok.. is there a way to upgrade via the terminal rather than the update manager?
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: what i was talking about was the terminal
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: added the ppa
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: updated
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: now, doing tthe "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: this is the ime for crossing fingers
<iconmefisto> I've installed 10.10 on a laptop with intel graphics, but can't login with kde. after entering login/password, the kubuntu splash appears for a while, then back to kdm login screen.
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: i have a feeling things will go well with your upgrade.... did it mention any package/dependency conflicts?
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: no
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: hey....
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: what does that mean?
<maco> aptitude isnt in the default 10.10 install
<andrewh192> oh
<maco> itd be apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrewh192> you have to add it
<jmichaelx> yea, you will have to install aptitude
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> how do i do that?
<jmichaelx> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<maco> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<andrewh192> ok
<jmichaelx> jinx
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: you could just update with apt-get, but aptitude tends to be more verbose about dependency conflicts and the likes, in my opinion
<iconmefisto> aptitude is better at resolving conflicts, definitely
<andrewh192> yay
<andrewh192> its working
<andrewh192> thanx guys
<jmichaelx> good
<iconmefisto> anyone with advice about my login loop?
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: i do not, but i can tell you that many mobile intel graphics gpu's do not work well in 10.10
<iconmefisto> jmichaelx: seems to be kde specific. 10.04 doesn't work either. but ubuntu 10.10 works fine
<jmichaelx> iconmefisto: the issues with mobile intel in 10.10 are certainly not kde specific
<[V13]Axel> I have one simple question for everyone here. I know that Ubuntu's developers are re-inventing the wheel and doing away with the notification area. Will Kubuntu be following suit as well, or will it keep it's current system tray?
<iconmefisto> [V13]Axel: kubuntu/kde seems to be expanding and further polishing the systray functions, so my guess is no, kubuntu systray will stay
<jmichaelx> [V13]Axel: the system tray and system notifications are not exactly the same thing, but kubungu tends to more or less go with default kde behavior on matters like that.... there are alternive system notification systems available, though
<jmichaelx> lol @ kubungu
<[V13]Axel> Thank GOD. I love how Ubuntu keeps root and userspace seperate, so I didn't want to be forced to move to Fedora or Arch when the Ubuntu developers get rid of the notification-area on the GNOME-panel.
 * jmichaelx likes fedora 14 (+ KDE)
<zhangxinhui> hi
<[V13]Axel> Fedora 14 is out already?
<jmichaelx> yea, it's only been out for a week or two
<[V13]Axel> Hm, I might have to check it out.
<[V13]Axel> Does Compiz work on Fedora?
<andrewh192> ok
<jmichaelx> [V13]Axel: i would certainly think so
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: hey, it asked me about weather or not to change somthing at the end or keep it the same
<andrewh192> and i answered i wanted to see the difference
<jmichaelx> [V13]Axel: although i use kde and kwin compositing in fedora, not gnome or compiz
<[V13]Axel> jmichaelx: I think we should take this to the #kubuntu-offtopic channel, don't you agree?
<andrewh192> well, i am done seeing the difference
<andrewh192> but it seems like i can't go back to the actual install part of the screen
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: what do you mean you are done seeing the difference?
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: its like showing me script
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: for startup stuff
<andrewh192> kdmrc stuff
<jmichaelx> ahh
<andrewh192> but i saw the difference
<andrewh192> and it won't go past it
<andrewh192> tried pushing the enter key
<jmichaelx> hmm
<andrewh192> just has the word "END"
<andrewh192> at the bottom
<jmichaelx> i do not know what to suggest
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> it got through a lot of it...
<andrewh192> you think it would be a good idea to close that terminal window
<andrewh192> and just start over
<iconmefisto> andrewh192: press q ?
<andrewh192> iconmefisto: kewl
<andrewh192> iconmefisto: got it
<andrewh192> iconmefisto: thanx
<andrewh192> you guys are great
<andrewh192> one thing i love about kubuntu
<andrewh192> good "customer service"
<andrewh192> sort of the same way AA works
<andrewh192> one computer guy helping another
<[V13]Axel> andrewh192: That's the power of the Open Source community :)
<andrewh192> yeah
<iconmefisto> AA? you mean like a 10 step program?
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> 12 step
<[V13]Axel> LOL.
<iconmefisto> ok 12
<andrewh192> i have been clean 1 year and a couple months so far because of it
<[V13]Axel> "Hello, my name is Axel, and I'm a Kubuntu addict..." XD
<iconmefisto> lol
<andrewh192> LOL
<andrewh192> lol
<andrewh192> anywho
<andrewh192> gonna restart
<andrewh192> it appears its done installing
<andrewh192> hopefully be back here in a  minute or two
<[V13]Axel> "It's been a rough 2 years... I'm just glad to not be that Windows-using person I once was... And so is my wife, heh..." XD
<andrewh192> thanx again guys
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> everything is working
<andrewh192> signed sealed and delivered
<jmichaelx> andrewh192: congrats!
<[V13]Axel> andrewh192: I don't even know what the problem was, and I'm happy for you :)
<l0cus> Hello
<l0cus> Can anyone help me out with a problem ive been trying to resolve for the pas 3 hours?
<jmichaelx> l0cus: who knows, if you do not tell us first what is ailing you
<l0cus> I know i waas just typing it :P
<[V13]Axel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[V13]Axel> :)
<jmichaelx> pesky ubottu
<l0cus> Well I updated Kubuntu after installing
<l0cus> and the Fn key for my wireless still doesnt seem to work
<l0cus> ive seen other people have had the same problem but no solutions
<[V13]Axel> l0cus: Does the wireless work, period?
<l0cus> now im on wired but I cant turn on wireless to connect to my router
<l0cus> yes in windows 7
<iconmefisto> l0cus: does it need proprietary driver maybe?
<[V13]Axel> l0cus: You have to install the drivers for the wireless card; I'm not sure where it is in Kubuntu, but there should be a Hardware Drivers program.
<l0cus> for Aspire?
<iconmefisto> it's not called hardware drivers any more
<iconmefisto> I think it's now "additional drivers" or something like that
<l0cus> Hardware Drivers?
<jmichaelx> System>Additional Drivers
<l0cus> Oooooooooh i see it
<iconmefisto> l0cus: look for it in the menu
<l0cus> Broadcom STA wireless driver
<l0cus> i dont why i didnt think of that lol
<iconmefisto> l0cus: that's it
<jmichaelx> but, there are also sometimes problems with these Fn wireless switches
<l0cus> oh ok
<eagles0513875> jmichaelx: fixed my plasma workspace issues
<[V13]Axel> jmichaelx: I think the drivers were his only problem :P
<eagles0513875> thanks to Peace-'s help
<l0cus> I hope it works
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: sweet.... what did you have to do?
<l0cus> bout to find out
<eagles0513875> jmichaelx: turned out that kde wasnt fully installed properly so basically i had to install each kde package individuall in one long apt-get install command
<jmichaelx> l0cus: it may not work with that GUI tool, if it doesn't we can tell you what to do
<iconmefisto> l0cus: you'll probably need to restart after it installs
<Kara-No> I installed Xfce, and started fiddling with the window manager settings, when I was suddenly kicked to the login screen, and when I try to log back into Xfce, I  just get kicked back to the login screen.  Is there any way to reset the settings?
<l0cus> ok
<l0cus> if i do restart ill ba back :D
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: how did things wind up in that state?
<eagles0513875> jmichaelx: followd peace-'s blog here http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/ for 10.10 and it worked
<l0cus> iconmefisto: no restart works like a charm
<eagles0513875> after doing a reinstall of everything kde things are working im on kde as we speak
<eagles0513875> hehe on konvi talkin to ya
<l0cus> thanks a lot guys for the help
<[V13]Axel> Does Compiz work on Kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: wow, that is definitely something i'd never have come up with
<eagles0513875> i tried to do a purge and reinstall of the meta package but that didnt work for some reason
<jmichaelx> [V13]Axel: it does, but you do not need it. KDE has its own desktop effects built-in
<eagles0513875> !compiz | [V13]Axel
<ubottu> [V13]Axel: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<[V13]Axel> Ah, thanks. On Kubuntu's desktop effects, does it have the Desktop Cube, etc?
<eagles0513875> [V13]Axel: yep
<jmichaelx> [V13]Axel: definitely
<[V13]Axel> Sweet~ Wobbly windows, too? Reflection? Animations, etc?
<jmichaelx> [V13]Axel: it has most of those things.... compiz may have more extras, but for most KDE users, kwin's native compositing management does the job
<[V13]Axel> Cool, thanks. :)
<eagles0513875> welcome
<eagles0513875> everything knock on woood seems super stable so far
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: if you have the right hardware, it works well
<eagles0513875> lol i have a monster
<eagles0513875> im quite impressed with rekonq
<jmichaelx> eagles0513875: folks with mobile intel video have are suffering in 10.10
<jmichaelx> strike that 'have'
<eagles0513875> the laptops
<jmichaelx> yup
<eagles0513875> deja vu tbh
<eagles0513875> i think it was 9.04 or 9.10 that had really nasty issues with intel 945 950 graphics
<jmichaelx> yea, it's like intrepid
<eagles0513875> ya
<jmichaelx> yep, it is that all over again
<eagles0513875> im lucky this is custom built desktop
<eagles0513875> still debating if i should turn this into a fully linux server
<eagles0513875> or at least use my other server as a test bed
<iconmefisto> l0cus: does the Fn button work too?
<l0cus> yes sir
<iconmefisto> ok, cool bananas
<l0cus> yeah, thx :d lol I feel stupid though that's usually the first place i check
<andrewh192> hey guys
<andrewh192> was wondering if anyone knew of how i might be able to or if it was possible to sync my google calender with the kOrganizer program
<andrewh192> running KDE 4.5.3
<andrewh192> jmichaelx: hey you know if i could sync Korganizer's calender with my google calender?
<Lugia010719d1> Hi
<Lugia010719d1> i have a problem since i upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10... Gnome Desktop that i had installed before as a backup for the case KDE goes wild (happened several times) got uninstalled in the process and when i try to install it now, i get some dependency problems.. package gnome depends on both swfdec-mozilla and epiphany-extensions, but each of them uninstalles the other one when installed.. so i cannot install gnome :/ what shoudl i do?
<Kara-No> Is there any way to reset Xfce settings without logging into Xfce?
<l0cus> im trying to ad a new theme and it comes with all the things like icons and font and window style qtcurve config and then theres a folder plasma theme
<l0cus> how do i install that?
<l0cus> I downloaded it from KDE-Look.org
<iconmefisto> andrewh192: try installing akonadi-kde-resource-googledata then add an akonadi source for korganizer. I'm trying it now
<l0cus> anyone here?
<harrison> Hi, I'm having problems getting two monitors to work as seperate x screens
<maco> xrandr (and so its guis too) does not yet support this
<maco> you need to write an xorg.conf to do that
<harrison> I've got my xorg.conf set up to do it but I can't start kde on the second screen
<harrison> I just have one regular kde session and one screen that is just black, though the mouse will swap screens and the black screen shows the cursor
<harrison> (just not the kde cursor)
<shane_> hey
<administrateur> Salut salut
<Mister> Bonjour
<Mister> Ya quelqu'un?
<Mister> Hello
<Mister> boo
<Mister> Ya quelqu'un?
<noaXess> hell.. how can i fix that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/528589/
<hsr> After clicking logout, the system stopped at black screen giving errors - (process: 305:) GLiB WARNING**: getpwuid_r: failed due to unknown user id (0) [OK] OpenOffice.org Dcovert converter.pid non-existant [fail] How to fix it?
<hsr> I'm still stuck at logout screen, and seeking through help irssi.. how to fix the error mentioned above?
<amichair> do packages in the kubuntu updates/backports ppa really eventually get into the standard repos? (for the same release, that is, not the next one)
<valorie> amichair: I'm not sure what you are asking
<amichair> valorie: the description of the PPA (in the wiki) says these ppas will contains updates that are intended to eventually go to the official repositories. My question is whether this ever does happen within a given release, or they are put on the official repos only for future releases?
<valorie> updates sure, unless there is a newer version available
<valorie> backports, dunno
<valorie> if you want to know about a particular app or package, you can ask in -devel, I suppose
<amichair> so by using only the standard repos with no ppa, I'll still get kde point releases (updates) or major releases (backports)?
<valorie> sure
<amichair> ok, thanks
<alumno> hola
<alumno_> ese
<alumno> ese
<alumno> xDD
<alumno_> olaaaaaaaaa
<alumno> hello chato
<alumno> xDD
<FloodBotK2> alumno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apachelogger> hellos, if someone could be so kind to run `env | grep QT` in a terminal and tell me what the output is :)
<apachelogger> nevermind
<Systemlord> QT_PLUGIN_PATH=~/.kde/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/
<valorie> QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/home/valorie/.kde/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/
<Systemlord> sorry, didn't see it the minute you wrote ;)
<valorie> I did just so I could compare
<valorie> I wonder why they are subtly differenet
<valorie> different
<Mamarok> valorie: there is nothing different I can see
<Systemlord> they are not... ~ = home-path... but me didn't want to tell everybody my home path ;)
<valorie> ok, got it
<valorie> Mamarok: I was wondering why mine output the home-path, and his didn't
<Mister> Hello
<Mister> yo man
<Mister> Yo
<Mister> man
<Mister> rastafaraï yeah man
<Mister> Si
<Mister> ya moi
<Mister> coucou
<Mister> ça va?
<Wicker> wésh
<Mister> +25
<PDP> c'est tro bi1 +25
<Mister> tu mange chez wouam?
<PDP> ouais et ouat
<Mister> wouam ej ge man ché ouat
<Mister> Pue du cul
<cuznt> i installed kubuntu 10.10 on a pc and the desktop does not work
<cuznt> keyboARd and mouse all but usless, cant make the menu open
<[mors]> hello
<[mors]> I wonder if you have any QA on the live cd ?
<[mors]> my experience so far after 2 minutes trying to install
<[mors]> 1) during isntallation open partition manager -> full system freeze
<[mors]> 2) after reboot, boot into the live desktop, open konsole, maximize -> full system freeze again
<[mors]> what a trainwreck... bah
<Peace-> [mors]: you have to pick altenate cd
<[mors]> Peace-: what ? oh, the alternate cd is the one that doesn't crash ?
<jussi> [mors]: please report a bug, and do share your hardware models.
<[mors]> jussi: is there a tool to give me all the hw info you need ?
<[mors]> bah :(
<Peace-> [mors]: if you get the freeze you should use altenate cd
<jussi> [mors]: also, are you certain its a freeze and not just reading from the cd?
<[mors]> jussi: it's not reading from the cd when it freezes for 10 minutes
<jussi> [mors]: ok, sure.
<jussi> [mors]: lspci should give us a good indication, as well as the output of: dmesg
<jussi> [mors]: as well as all that, have ytou verified the image you burne is not corrupted in any way?
<phoenix_firebrd> i am having problem with the window decorations
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using a window decoration named ambiance, it works fine except, when the window is maximized, the decoration is not displayed properly
<phoenix_firebrd> i will paste a snapshot now
<phoenix_firebrd> here is the snapshot showing normal and maximized windows http://imagebin.org/122481
<[mors]> jussi: well, working now... :/
<jussi> [mors]: weird. in anycase, Im off.
<DwaK_3ndy> hi
<DwaK_3ndy> hello
<DwaK_3ndy> 44
<DwaK_3ndy> they are coming back
<DwaK_3ndy> to violate my boobs
<bazhang> DwaK_3ndy, stop that
<DwaK_3ndy> ok ,, why don't you write n here
<bazhang> DwaK_3ndy, this is kubuntu support only.
<DwaK_3ndy> ok ,, my volume is so low,, how can i make it higher,, please,,
<DwaK_3ndy> help me ,, i have alc662
<DwaK_3ndy> thanx anyway., bye
<[mors]> so, I just installed kubuntu on  new workstation, and booting, when the kubuntu loader should show up, the screen goes blank
<crissi> boh  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/641657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641657 in openssh (Ubuntu) "SSH connections freeze after a period of time" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<noobuntu> hello, i opened KRDC once and now every time i reboot invitation - desktop sharings starts with kubuntu how can i stop it from autorunning ?
<wilhart> hey, my kubuntu had autologin, now it goes to konsole? and when i run gdm/kdm it says something about reso and it didint load nvidia driver tho my xorg.conf is good.
<wilhart> help me
<wilhart> ?
<roentgen_> wilhart: delete/rename xorg.conf and try again
<alvin> [mors]: What do you mean by 'Kubuntu loader'?
<[mors]> the splashscreen immediatelly after grub
<wilhart> roentgen_: ok
<alvin> [mors]: That's plymouth
<alvin> So, you mean: 'after plymouth, I should see kdm, but the screen stays blank'. What happens if you reboot?
<[mors]> ssame
<[mors]> and it's too early for a dmesg... :/
<[mors]> and this is my work workstation... so I'm stuck between red hat (which means relearning linux for me), kubuntu (well familiar) or having to ask for a windows license (would rather cut my wrists, but I'm not paid for it)
<alvin> It's probably just bug 111534 or bug 538524. Workaround is: reboot until kdm shows up. imho, upstart isn't stable enough yet.
<[mors]> and by screen going blank I mean the screen turns off, due to lack of signal. Live CD works well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111534 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "KDM does not start" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<[mors]> alvin: I don't even see the splash screen, and the screen looses signal
<alvin> I have the same issue on some workstations
<[mors]> this is a recent HP workstation
<wilhart> hmm, ok i removed xorg.conf yea worked but now i dont have nvidia drivers enabled..
<alvin> The splash screen is pretty useless due to the fast boot. It's very well possible that you don't see it. Say, what happens if you remove splash and quiet from /etc/default/grub and run update-grub?
<wilhart> i need xorg.conf
<[mors]> alvin: ok thanks, reading bug report :)
<wilhart> how do i fix this please?
<wilhart> my kubuntu crash in terminal just jams whole computer, i reboot now it throws me out to konsole, tho i have autologin to kde
<wilhart> i tried without xorg.conf, and with it..
<Space_Man> wilhart: maybe nvidia has something similar to "sudo aticonfig --intial -f" that creates an xorg.conf for amd cards
<wilhart> Space_Man: i have nvidia
<wilhart> Space_Man: dont have aticonfig installed.
<Space_Man> obviously
<wilhart> damn
<wilhart> hmm. this is odd
<crissi> hello
<crissi> i hot massive performance problems with kde programs... the xserver often needs a lot of cpu
<crissi> for example file open dialog shows up and sorting the files are very slow
<crissi> also, typing here in quassel is fast but sening the message (and put in channel window) needs some time (1-3s) also typing fast in the line here causes high cpu usage
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> hi
<crissi> im using kde 3.5.3 on 10.10
<crissi> sorry
<crissi> 4.5.10
<crissi> 4.5.3
<Peace-> 4.5.3 or 4.5.1?
<Peace-> xD
<crissi> 4.5.3
<Peace-> anyway the problem is the driver of your video card
<Peace-> ati ?
<Peace-> or intel?
<Peace-> or sis :S
<crissi> 4.5.1 is toobuggy
<crissi> nvidia
<Peace-> ok for some nvidia you could get problem
<Peace-> i guess
<crissi> with latest driver, desktop effects disabled
<Peace-> mm that's is the problem then kernel is not really good
<Peace-> crissi: kubuntu 10.04 was running well?
<crissi> 260.19.12
<crissi> yes, was better
<BluesKaj> crissi, which nvidia "
<crissi> and kde3 was better than kde3 (speed)
<crissi> i think kde4 is broken
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> it's the driver
<crissi> sorry kde4 is slower than kde3.. typing here is horrible
<crissi> no. kde3 was fast -> driver ok
<Peace-> your driver or your video card is sick
<Peace-> kde4 it's opengl
<Peace-> kde 3 no
<Peace-> so driver is an issue.
<crissi> its an nvidia gforce 6200
<crissi> it should only display windows and so on. no games.
<crissi> i dont need opengl
<Peace-> so kde it's not for you i guess
<Peace-> use gnome
<crissi> it should be fast as kde3
<Peace-> or try to use a nice driver for kubuntu
<Peace-> crissi: my intel card is very nice with kubuntu
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> why?
<Peace-> the driver
<crissi> if this situation will not be better in future, i'll be back k to kde3 at this machine
<crissi> no. its not the driver.
<BluesKaj> crissi, did you install the driver recommended in the HW jockey  in system settings ?
<crissi> i use kde since 1.0beta1 and all was fast. kde4 is a marture.
<Peace-> crissi: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/nonepomucknoserachstuff.png
<Peace-> crissi: that is my kubuntu .. and it's faster then kde3
<Peace-> .
<crissi> i installed nvidia driver from nvidia server directly
<crissi> LOL
<Peace-> your problem is not kde it's hardware|driver
<BluesKaj> crissi, actually it's kmenu/applications/system
<crissi> cant be. i tested several machines with kde3 and kde4.. new and old machines, kde3 was erverytime faster.
<Peace-> i don't believe you
<crissi> why the hell they did it wrong?
<Peace-> you must have a nice kernel
<Peace-> with nice hardware
<noobuntu> which one should i choose open java or sun java ?
<Peace-> you got bad hardware or bad driver.
<BluesKaj> crissi, did you install  from default kernel source in the repos server or the proprietary driver from the nvidia website
<thinkinsync_> java questions anyone?
<Peace-> noobuntu: well you could use the open but the normal user add medibuntu
<crissi> try a kde3 system.. you wil, think you have a rocket started. (no joke), i like kde really but i gotting the very big hate with kde4.. not finished, a lot of crashes in history, still not all features available..its a pain for normal users
<Peace-> noobuntu: then sudo apt-get kubuntu-restricted-extras shoudl do the job
<Peace-> crissi: i had kde3
<Peace-> .
<noobuntu> i see thank you
<crissi> BluesKaj: from nvidia server (ftp://download.nvidia.com)
<Peace-> crissi: i believe you just fit with kde anymore
<BluesKaj> crissi, it's not kde that's at fault ..I think you have the wrong nvidia driver installed
<Peace-> doesn't fit
<crissi> no
<Peace-> +1 BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> crissi, well if you won't try with the right driver then we can;t help and stop complaining about poor performance
<crissi> direct rendering: Yes
<crissi> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<crissi> server glx version string: 1.4
<crissi> its the right driver. i use linux since 1997 and know what i have to do.
<Peace-> crissi: good luck with your hardware and another distro man
<Peace-> with gnome i mean
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> crissi, then use the rcommended driver in system /hardware
<crissi> but kde4 performance is very poor after a while on kde4 here. the machien is fast (2.2ghz, 2gb ram)
<crissi> its a pitty. this situation will not force ppl to use kde when switch from windows.
<crissi> to tell its the driver is easy but will not help. older machines with kde2+3 are fast without opengl and bad drivers
<Tm_T> crissi: please, this is support channel, discussion about previous kde versions in #kubuntu-offtopic
<crissi> i think i'll still recommend kde3 for ppl who want to use kde.
<BluesKaj> crissi, stop complaining and install the recommended driver!
<crissi> its the best driver already.
 * BluesKaj use the ignore option
<thinkinsync_> i think that some settings may also be wrong in KDE system settings module
<thinkinsync_> once my pc stopped booting in KDE
<thinkinsync_> i opened system settings 4m gnome
<thinkinsync_> and
<thinkinsync_> it was there - faulty hard disk labels!
 * thinkinsync_ wants some interesting discussions!
<Tm_T> thinkinsync_: try some offtopic channel then, this is for support (:
 * thinkinsync_ wants some interesting problems to answer! :) thats what i meant
<mkk> how can i install ubuntu one on maverick? i installed ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-client-gnome, but there's nothing under kmenu
<kyubutsu> +1
<kyubutsu> i like to see kde integration with ubuntuone. apparently that project only works with gnome
<Tm_T> mkk: unfortunately there's no ubuntuone applet for kde
<kyubutsu> an applet for it would be epic
 * kyubutsu wonders how this even happen.. ubuntuone was a major feature of maverick, yet kde gets jack about it
<kyubutsu> not cool
<Pici> I thought there was something...
<kyubutsu> do tell
<kyubutsu> by the way.. i had you for a gnome guy , Pici..
 * kyubutsu looks at you
<Tm_T> was, unfortunately upstream (canonical) kept changing the service libraries & all to wrong direction... (hrrr, getting offtopic)
<Pici> kyubutsu: I am.  I was just going to say that I don't use KDE, but thought that someone at UDS had said something about Ubuntu One on KDE.
<BluesKaj> mkk,  http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/08/ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu-1010.html
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde
<Tm_T> as far as I know those aren't supported
<amichair> Wasn't apachelogger working on something like that? Maybe I'm mistaken...
<Tm_T> was
<mkk> BluesKaj: that is not working
<kyubutsu> mkk: was that what you referred to originally?
<mkk> kyubutsu: i can't find any way to get it work
<kyubutsu> i'll try Pici's recommendation just 'cause its on launchpad , i dont know about the other site
<mkk> there's no deb package
<kyubutsu> maybe i'll get lucky, but its in alpha!
<kyubutsu> there is a tar.gz for download though
<mkk> kyubutsu: can you tell us the result when you try
<powerinside> My Kubuntu fails to upgrade on its own to 10.10 (from 10.04) via Software updates because it was badly patched using a UBUNTU 10.04 alternate CD previously.. (from 9.10) any other method to upgrade?
<Tm_T> mkk: kyubutsu: there's no working support for maverick
<kyubutsu> duly noted, Tm_T..  its better than nothing imo , so kyubutsu tries anything..
 * kyubutsu still reading thru README and other docs ... 
<BluesKaj> mkk, have you asked in #ubuntu-one ?
<mkk> no
<mkk> but i will thank you
<BluesKaj> they might be able to help you, mkk
<kyubutsu> readme says "In its current iteration it may only be used to query information from the
<kyubutsu> Ubuntu One Servers (but not edit them)" [about launchpad ubuntuone client for kde sc 0.1-alpha1
<kyubutsu> :-/
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: its #ubuntuone not #ubuntu-one
<geekosopher> kyubutsu: ubuntu-one redirects to ubuntuone :)
<kyubutsu> kind of thought that be the case.. but still
 * kyubutsu shrugs
<Red-Bull> yoyoy
<Red-Bull> everybody in tha housa?
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, too bad that site is still up..looks like apachelogger's ubuntuone ppa is no longer valid
<kyubutsu> i referred to the launchpad one though..
<kyubutsu> still.. having no editing capabilities am not willing to test it..  :(
<kyubutsu> BluesKaj: on the ppa one, found yet another site linking to it..
 * kyubutsu sighs
<kyubutsu> talk about overlooked
<BluesKaj> kyubutsu, mayb3e there are just too many probs with integrating ubuntuone into kde so he dropped the the ppa but it's difficult to track down weblinks that he didn't post
 * kyubutsu nods
<Guest25652> Any body help me on configuring GRUB2. is it default loadr in kubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Guest25652> Any body help me on configuring GRUB2. is it default loadr in kubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Guest25652> Any body help me on configuring GRUB2. is it default loadr in kubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Space_Man> Guest25652: what's the problem (you only need to post once)
<Guest25652> when booting it shows ¨no suitable modes found¨,¨ünknown command terminal
<Guest25652> when booting it shows ¨no suitable modes found¨,¨ünknown command terminal
<Guest25652> when booting it shows ¨no suitable modes found¨,¨ünknown command ¨terminal¨
<Space_Man> stop spamming
<Space_Man> Google's first result http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529764
<Guest25652> when booting it shows ¨no suitable modes found¨,¨ünknown command ¨terminal¨. this message is shown in blank screen and after few time it boots , but why error is shown? i hav to see boot menu.
<powerinside> Does any body know how I can upgrade my kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 maverick? It does upgrade from Software upgrades it gives error. quick alternative anyone?
<Guest25652> ok sir , im gonna check it.
<Space_Man> Guest25652: which links to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501143&page=2
<Space_Man> Guest25652: use kdesudo kate /etc/default/grub instead of sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Space_Man> then follow the rest of the fix
<BluesKaj> powerinside, in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade
<Guest25652> thnx, im gonna look sir,
<powerinside> BluesKaj: Thanks.. will it be a good upgrade or will it wipe out my data like from knotes etc?
<BluesKaj> powerinside, it should keep all your data
<BenPA> hi all ... I changed a desktop setting in Kubuntu and now my x won't start
<Exposure> hmz annoying problem here, I've setup some NFS mounts in fstab but apparently the system tries to mount them while the network interface isn't up during boot
<BenPA> how do I reset from the konsole
<BluesKaj> BenPA, which desktop setting ..desktop-effects ?
<Exposure> I get some errors that it can't resolve the hostnames where the nfs exports live
<BenPA> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> BenPA, could be your graphics card driver ...which graphics card , which driver?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: I am not sure ...
<delac> is there any gtk style that can modify firefoxs' icons and tabs? QtCurve seems to only be able to change buttons and scrollbars?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: is it lspci?
<Guest25652> I want to see graphical boot in any resolution
<Guest25652> i think console is boaring
<Guest25652> can you help me to fix the error and use graphical boot by any means
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA will give the card
<BluesKaj> Guest25652, did you do , sudo update-grub ?
<powerinside> BluesKaj: I got the simmilar error with update  :(
<Guest25652> no  . . . my error is reported in above conversation with spaceman
<Guest25652> plse reffer that
<BluesKaj> powerinside, make sure you package manager/sources.list doesn't contain any ppa sources for specialty apps and theird party sources
<BenPA> BluesKaj: it is a Intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> Guest98534, try sudo update-grub , anyway
<Guest25652> ok
<powerinside> BluesKaj: How to do that? I mean can i just uncheck the extra and how do I know what all to remove in sources
<Guest25652> it is a Intel 82810 Integrated Graphics
<sandra_> hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Kubuntu 10.10,und zwar möchte ich KDE 4.5.1 auf die 4.5.3 aktualisiern,nur weiß ich nicht die Installtionsquelle dafür.kann mir jemand helfen?
<BluesKaj> powerinside, uncheck any repos that aren't universe , multiverse or security
<BluesKaj> !de |sandra_
<ubottu> sandra_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<delac> how can I change firefoxs' icons on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> delac, change to ?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: Not sure you saw my response ... it is a Intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<delac> BluesKaj: yes. they dont seem to change when I change the icon theme for the desktop. So I wonder if there is some other way to do it for firefox?
<alvin> Exposure: bug 275451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275451 in nfs-utils (Debian) "nfs mounts specified in fstab is not mounted on boot. " [Unknown,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/275451
<eagles0513875> BenPA: was talking with someone this am intels are getting hit hard again with bugs :(
<eagles0513875> the intel graphics just like intrepid i believe it was
<BenPA> eagles0513875: I am not sure that this is a bug as much as me changing a setting and trying to get back what was there
<eagles0513875> BenPA: im just saying becareful
<BenPA> eagles0513875: I know I do dumb things like this all the time
<Exposure> alvin: unbelievable a bug like that isn't fixed for two years now :(
<powerinside> BluesKaj: I still got the same problem even when I unchecked all extra from the repos and included only Main, universe and multiverse and the restricted driver
<eagles0513875> BenPA: i started out like you back in the day
<alvin> Exposure: Yes, but it's better now. Most of the time, shares are mounted now. In Jaunty it was totally broken.
<Exposure> yeah most of the times doesn't do it for me
<powerinside> BluesKaj: Here's the message im getting using terminal (simmilar to GUI error too) http://pastebin.com/6ykhYtB0
<BenPA> eagles0513875: Oh so I have something to look forward to ... leaving well enough alone
<eagles0513875> BenPA:  im saying youll learn from your mistakes
<Exposure> I guess I can't opt to remove all this upstart nonsens and go back to sysv which has matured in a period of like over 30 years?
<BenPA> eagles0513875: I was just getting ready to give this one back ... I know what you mean but I am starting to have senior moments mixed in
<alvin> Exposure: If that was possible, I'd do it immediately. Fedora just started using upstart, but they are moving away from it again. I'm not sure about debian.
<BluesKaj> powerinside, ok run ,sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<powerinside> BluesKaj: I just did that yesterday it only downloaded a few files.. this time it just shows a couple of stuff like new kernel.. should I really go for that?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> powerinside, yes
<BluesKaj> BenPA, sorry I can'rt seem to find anything about your card
<powerinside> BluesKaj: whoa nothing http://pastebin.com/55hsCu3d
<BluesKaj> powerinside, good , no errors , sudo apt-get clean...then try sudo do-release-upgrade
<18VABRG9D> why is hte new kmix in 10.10  such a memory hog.   its using 1.6Gb
<noobuntu> hi, i have an issue in kubuntu when installing sun-java6-jre i get "One of the selected packages failed to install correctly.
<noobuntu> More information is available in the detailed report."  "subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<noobuntu> i can use -f install but i dont get why that is happening in the first place
<BenPA> BluesKaj: can I re-install something?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: can I re-install something ... to get the default settings back?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, you on a tty ?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok BenPA , hang on
<powerinside> BluesKaj: Same error :(
<BenPA> BluesKaj: fyi ... it is kubuntu 10.04
<noobuntu> does anyone knows what that is happening ?
<BluesKaj> BenPA, have you done any update/upgrades since ?
<BenPA> BluesKaj: no
<BenPA> BluesKaj: wait I did do apt-get update and upgrade but there was nothing
<[mors]> I gents
<[mors]> having something similar to bug 538524
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538524 in plymouth (Ubuntu Lucid) "boot hangs on splash screen, doesn't switch to KDM" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538524
<[mors]> but I've disabled the splash screen and it seems kdm boots (because the screen flickers a bit) but then the screen goes off due to lack of signal
<alvin> [mors]: Anything weird in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<JJman6_> why is the new kmix in 10.10 such a memory hog. its using 1.6Gb   thats seems s
<BluesKaj> BenPA, this may be using a sledge hammer on a needle, and it might create more problems sudo apt-get remove compiz
<[mors]> alvin: after the boot I can't do anything else to the machine
<alvin> [mors]: Not even Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<[mors]> alvin: no
<[mors]> screen is dead, no signal
<BenPA> BluesKaj: ok np
<[mors]> I disabled quiet splash screen and changed the plymoouth upstart script to be like the one in the ppa, same results.
<alvin> [mors]: Can you boot into root mode (don't remember how it is called exactly)
<BenPA> BluesKaj: says not installed
<alvin> [mors]: Did you ran grub-update?
<alvin> update-grub
<[mors]> alvin: can't do that because I changed the scripts from a live cd, but I did change the grub.conf file manually and removed the splash there too. I see the kernel initializing now (not the splash) and then the screeen flickers and  it's turned off
<alvin> [mors]: Hmm, you could do it when chrooted. I thought it was important. Is safe/root mode possible? (Hold shift while booting to find the grub menu)
<BenPA> BluesKaj: should I install it?
<[mors]> alvin: did you solve your problem ?
<alvin> [mors]: What problem? I have many :-)
<[mors]> alvin: from the bts it seems you had the same :)
<BluesKaj> BenPA, no it's installed under a different name already
<alvin> [mors]: I still do, but rebooting is a working workaround for me. On second boot, I always see kdm.
<power-inside> BluesKaj: Man its the same error...
<[mors]> alvin: my workstation does not have a reset button
<[mors]> :/
<BluesKaj> BenPA,` try metacity --replace&
<[mors]> alvin: I have the grub menu, now what ?
<alvin> [mors]: It might be a different problem. (If Ctrl+Alt+Del is not working, your problem might be  a kernel panic)
<alvin> [mors]: Second option. Safe mode or something
<[mors]> recovery mode ?
<alvin> Should give you a root shell
<alvin> that one, yes
<[mors]> oh nice, same issue
<[mors]> recovery mode -> kills the screen
<alvin> [mors]: What's your graphic card? Some cards are working badly in maverick. (Some nVidia, some Intel, Matrox and a few others)
<[mors]> nvidia quadro something
<[mors]> but the live cd boots.
<[mors]> and works just well
<BluesKaj> power-inside, methinks a clean install is in order , backup your data then grab an iso from kubuntu.org
<alvin> [mors]: That is strange. LiveCD working is a good sign
<BenPA> BluesKaj: it says metacity is currently not installed and that I need to apt-get install it
<[mors]> alvin: how can I disable kdm booting when pc boots ?
<[mors]> I could boot it manually after the pc booting
<alvin> [mors]: Recovery mode should not start X (and thus not start kdm)
<BluesKaj> BenPA, ok ..I've run out of ideas , maybe the guys at #ubuntu can help since it's a graphics related problem
<[mors]> alvin: humpf....
<[mors]> nice... :(
<avo> hey all. I just uploaded my Ubuntu distro from kubuntu.com, but its asking for an activate.
<alvin> [mors]: That indicated that your problem occurs before X is started.
<BenPA> BluesKaj: what would happen if I install either metacity or compiz?
<v3nd3tta``> [mors] maybe it has something to do with /etc/init.d/kdm :)
<[mors]> seems I need to play with bios then.
<BluesKaj> BenPA, compiz is already installed..it's what runs desktop effects under a different name
<James147> BluesKaj: compiz isnt installed in kubuntu... it uses kwin instead
<BluesKaj> James147, really ? I read somewhere that desktop effects is actually compiz
<James147> BluesKaj: no, kde has had its own compositing engine since kde 4.0
<James147> built into kwin
<BluesKaj> James147 , maybe you can help BenPA ..he's stuck at a tty after enabling desktop-effects
<BenPA> either one of you can help
<James147> BenPA: try renaming ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc  and logging back in, that whould reset kwin to its defaults
<[mors]> alvin: still there ? :)
<[mors]> I filmed the screen... the last line that is output before the screen blanks is something like
<BenPA> james147: when you say renaming you mean change the name of kwinrc to say kwinrc1 then reboot?
<alvin> [mors]: Let's hear it
<James147> BenPA: "sudo restart kdm"  to restart kdm  (or start if its not alrady started)
<[mors]> [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00,0: 512 MiB Gart (aperture ...
<James147> BenPA: yes... although you dont need to reboot, restarting kdm should be enough
<[mors]> name similar lines before
<[mors]> **many
<[mors]> there are also 3 lines that say [ttm] kernel: Available graphics memory: ...
<[mors]> [ttm] highmem: Available graphics memory: ...
<[mors]> [ttm] initializing pool allocator
<[mors]> then the noveoau line and then screen goes blank
<jorge> hi
<jorge> everyone
<dasKreech> hi
<BluesKaj> hey dasKreech
<dasKreech> hi BluesKaj
<BenPA> james147: it worked ... thank you
<alvin> [mors]: Nouveau? A bit strange. Nouveau is not used when you boot into recovery mode. There was an issue with nouveau when maverick was still in beta, but that was solved before release.
<BluesKaj> BenPA, are myou on a laptop ?
<[mors]> alvin: where is dmesg dumped to ?
<snarkster> dmesg can be dumped to your home folder via a > as in dmesg > dmesg.txt
<James147> snarkster: I would think so :)
<[mors]> alvin: nouveau is printing stuff when booting in recovery mode
<[mors]> and I'm using a release iso
<[mors]> gah
<[mors]> why is nouveau lading in recovery mode ?
<BluesKaj> [mors], ok which graphics card are you running?
<[mors]> nvidia quadro
<[mors]> and the distro on the live cd boots but freezes too often
<BluesKaj> quadro , what number?
<BluesKaj> [mors], lspci |grep VGA
<[mors]> nvs 295
<[mors]> need to reboot pc because live cd frooze
<ubuntu> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | ubuntu
<eagles0513875> !welcome | ubottu
<Talinus> hello
<samuel__> good morning all, can anyone tell me which PPA to use for kde 4.5.3 on 10.04 release. I've already tried the one listed on the website and it only brings me up to 4.5.1 :(
<DarthFrog>  4.5.1 is all that's available and all that will be available, for 10.04.  4.5.3 is available for 10.10 only.
<samuel__> bollocks! I'm switching to LFS
<samuel__> thaniks
<DarthFrog> LFS?
<BluesKaj> [mors], the forums talk about using the nvidia proprietary driver on the nvs 295 .. my nvidia is is the 8400gs and it wouldn't run on the proprietary driver and poorly on the nvidia-current . The only way i could get the 8400gs to run properly was to install it on a newer pc .
<[mors]> BluesKaj: given that the system doesn't even boot that will require me to reisntall the OS...
<[mors]> :/
<BajK_> Is it possible to have a (Ubuntu?) server that has all the home directories and user settings stored and on each client there is just a plain Kubuntu install and they log on to the server via network?
<BajK_> So have a centralized server for all the home direcotries and settings and just use them for login
<[mors]> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<[mors]> though you might  not be happy with 3rd party storage
<BajK_> yep, I'm not ;)=
<BajK_> things like they have in schools and such, with 2500 users on the net and being able to login from anywhere (notebook, computer lab, etc) to those accounts and have your home directory
<BajK_> it's with [many swears here] novell and just stupid. So I wanted to know whether it is possible with Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<[mors]> a roaming profile
<BajK_> roaming profile?
<[mors]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roaming_profile
<BajK_> ehm
<BajK_> i don't want it with prehistorical windows. I want it with Kubuntu.
<BajK_> (i thought Linux was a network system?)
<[mors]> sure, just so you understand the name
<[mors]> it's probably easy to setup a rsync job that syncs your profile during login and logout, depending on your desktop env
<BajK_> can't i just use the files on the server direclty without having them to copy on the local pc?
<mmn980> Hello everyone, I've got a problem - KDE doesn't display the desktop on Radeon 4550 HD, anyone has some spar time/desire to help?
<[mors]> that could be quite overkill for performance
<[mors]> mmn980: does the pc boot into kde at all ?
<BajK_> [mors]: why? It's not that KDE reloads every second all the time?
<BajK_> okay, well
<BajK_> it should be possible copying settings (.kde folder or so?) via rsync to local
<BajK_> and have the user data home kept on the server?`
<mmn980> yes
<mmn980> it even draws windows
<mmn980> of skype and chrome
<mmn980> but no desktop, shortcuts, <start> button tray, widgets - nothing
<[mors]> mmn980: then, don't know. Try to disable compositing
<mmn980> how can you do this from text console?
<BajK_> hm "Raming Profiles Sync" in ubntu wiki, but Implementation, Code, Bla, nothing -.-
<BajK_> hm well, it should be implementable using a selfmade script but don't know how to persuade kdm giving you permission to log on bnased on that stuff from remove
<BajK_> remote
<BajK_> ah samba pdc
<BajK_> hm okay that PDC seems to be only for syncing windows profiles
<BajK_> -.-
<[mors]> alvin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Working%20around%20bugs%20in%20the%20new%20kernel%20video%20architecture
<[mors]> that saved me !
<dasKreech> \o/
<dasKreech> mmn980: What driver?
 * eagles0513875 pokes dasKreech with kubuntu-offtopic
<tobias> Ĥi
<dasKreech> It's super effective!
<dasKreech> hi Guest91161
<Guest91161> hi dasKreech
<Guest91161> can somebody help me i cant control my brigthness in battery mode
<Guest91161> i have installed kubuntu 10.10
<dasKreech> Guest91161: What have you tried?
<pingveno> Is there a way to have KDE's Plasma based NetworkManager installed and also have a networkmanager client for XMonad?
<pingveno> Like, a NetworkManager client that can hook into KDE's KWallet.
<pingveno> Installing knetworkmanager requires uninstalling the Plasma plasmoid.
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<sresu> Which command Analog clock widget uses to speak time?
<[mors]> how do I disable all desktop sounds in kde ?
<giuseppe77> ciao
<Pici> !it  | giuseppe77
<ubottu> giuseppe77: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giuseppe77> join #ubuntu-it
<anjexe> i have promlem using my adsl conection un kubuntu
<anjexe> how to config it?
<voicu> any way to switch easily between proxy settings globally?
<Patricia|Ocupada> what application I use to record the screen on my kubuntu video
<yazzus_> hello everybody! Has someone installed coreldraw on kubuntu 10.10?
<Angelman> hey, I was thinking of switching from the regular gnome version to the KDE version and was wondering if there was a guide telling me what apps replace the ones I currently use
<Angelman> like I use DeVeDe and Artisa quite often, and Cheese, I want to know KDE replacement apps and such
<anika> guten abend zusammen
<anika> habe mal eine frage zu wlan
<anika> neuinstallation von cd, der asus wl-167g v2 wird gefunden, netzstärke wird angezeigt, aber ich kann mich nicht verbinden.    was kann das sein?
<anika> netzeinstellungen sind wpa2-psk passwort stimmt, nur ich hae im networkmanager keine möglichkeit den kanaöl anzugeben
<yofel> !de | anika
<ubottu> anika: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<anika> thanks and bye  ;-)
<morticum> hello
<morticum> hello
<morticum> whoops
<morticum> i have a problem. after upgrading to kubuntu 10.10 from 10.04, i now get a lot of graphical glitches, like menus not rendering
<morticum> thjis is with with compositing enabled
<morticum> i also notice that using rekonq fullscreen flickers and it actually caused my entire screen to go black with nothing accessible...i had to use a shortcut to logout
<morticum> any ideas as to why?
<yofel> morticum: I remember having rendering issues with intel drivers before KDE 4.5 was released, but nothing since then, can you try to disable the 'Blur' effect?
<morticum> yofel: i've disabled blur
<morticum> i've disabled most effects and th problem persists...i should try disabling them all while keeping compositing enabled
<morticum> hmmm
<morticum> I just disabled all effects and the menu drawing problem's gone
<morticum> aha, I found the menu-drawing-glitch culprit: it's the fade effect
<morticum> at least, that's ONE cause.
<smw> is it just me, or does kde look worse and worse every time they update?
<smw> I stopped using it for a little while, and I just decided to use it again
<TNZ_> which version do you use ?
<smw> TNZ_: I just installed the latest kubuntu
<smw> I was using arch linux with lxde for a little while
<smw> now I am back, and I am wondering what happened to kde
<smw> maybe I just got used to everything being simple...
<TNZ_> Wait, i gonna give you ppa link for 4.5.3 version which is better
<yofel> there isn't any design difference between 4.5.1 and 4.5.3
<smw> TNZ_: that, and I think I am liking kubuntu alot better after I turn off compositing
<yofel> I don't like the default theme much myself, but instead of gnome I can at least make it look the way I want
<smw> the compositing was hurting my eyes because my computer is too slow to render the effects correctly
<smw> not that I would want most of these effects :-\
<TNZ_> smw : I see ... with ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa in your apt-list you'll get the last version ... quite good
<TNZ_> I use compositing with an ATI 4870 under catalyst 10.10
<smw> I have a few year old laptop that ran kde 3 and lxde just fine thank you :-P
 * yofel uses compositing on his notebook with nvidia, but has it turned off on his eeePC
<smw> wtf
<smw> plasma workspace died unexpectedly.
<smw> I used to use kde religiously, now I remember why I left it...
<smw> the only improvement I can find is rekonq :-\
<yofel> I haven't had any large issues since 4.3 here, except the network management plasmoid not handling bssid well
<yofel> which reminds me I need to file a bug about that sometime...
<smw> yofel: I am finding that too much stuff moves in kde now. I do not think that making stuff fade in/fade out helps :-P
<smw> I hope I am not sounding like a troll :-\
<yofel> I think you can disable the fading for the notifications and for most stuff - 'oxygen-settings' has a few options under 'animations'
<smw> disabling compositing did alot
<smw> I will look into oxygen settings
<smw> I am installing ubuntu-desktop now
<smw> I used to find that ubuntu got better with each release
<smw> over the last 2-3 releases, I have found that they are getting worse
<smw> it used to be that X failed to start until I installed video drivers.
<yofel> IMHO it got better till jaunty, I switched to kubuntu with karmic, I haven't tried unity yet
<smw> then X started to boot in safe graphics mode automatically
<smw> I am talking about both
<smw> then it started automatically in the right resolution
<smw> so it incrementally got better
<smw> now it took alot of work to use the virtual terminal to install the drivers
<smw> it seems like things are getting worse, not better.
<smw> Although, I must admit that it asking if I wanted to install flash and other stuff for rekonq was awesome...
<yofel> no video problems here, intel works fine, and the nvidia drivers worked fine too after I installed them
<smw> yofel: I wish mine worked so easily
<smw> I gave up and converted my kubuntu install to an ubuntu one :-\.
<smw> (I installed gnome)
<dasKreech> smw: aww
<dasKreech> what happened?
<smw> dasKreech, did you see what I was saying earlier?
<dasKreech> No just came in
<dasKreech> scrolling up
<dasKreech> Video drivers?
<smw> that is an all around ubuntu problem
<smw> I fixed that already
<dasKreech> oh
<smw> kubuntu was just annoying me with too many moving parts.
<dasKreech> What's the all around problem?
<dasKreech> Oh ha ha felt too busy?
<smw> the video drivers was a *buntu problem
<smw> not kde
<smw> dasKreech, yep
<smw> dasKreech, I moved to lxde 8-10 months ago
<smw> I was on archlinux
<smw> now I am moving back to ubuntu
<smw> lxde -> kde is a "culture shock"
<smw> moving in the other direction was much easier for me
<smw> now, I just need to figure out how to put the x button on the right side in gnome...
<smw> dasKreech, I think ubuntu reached its peak about 2-3 releases ago
<dasKreech> smw: well a crest at least
<dasKreech> Have to rethink things then rebuild to a new height
<smw> now they have cool stuff to make it easier for people who are new to linux. But I feel like everything that matters is being ignored.
<dasKreech> natural motion of communities and projects
<smw> dasKreech, yeah, that is kde's current thing
<dasKreech> yep
<dasKreech> and openSuse
<dasKreech> as well as Redhat
<dasKreech> It'll happen
<coz_> hey guys.. I have the plasma netbook installed, works fine ...but,,,, when I middle click on the desktop I keep getting this little yellow sqares at the bottom looking like notes  but have no idea how to get rid of them    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/yellow.png
<smw> dasKreech, when "plasma desktop expectantly crashed" 10 minutes after I started using kde, I installed gnome.
<coz_> I can also type in them like notes
<dasKreech> Good thing is that In the land of the FOSS you can choose to ride it out, try different visions or priorites or just sit back on the old and reliable for as long as you want
<dasKreech> I haven't had plasma crash on me in months. what did you do to trigger it?
<smw> dasKreech, use my computer...
<smw> I really don't know
<dasKreech> that's different for each person :)
<smw> I turned off compositing and stuff
<smw> but that should not make it less stable
<dasKreech> might
<smw> I was just doing the very basic stuff. using quassel and rekonq
<dasKreech> hmm
<smw> btw, nice job to the kde team for rekonq. It was the one thing that impressed me :-D
<dasKreech> not had tha happen in a long time
<smw> dasKreech, it is my hope that kde does some work on their system. Also, do you know if there are any themes for kde that are minimal? I hate how much space it taken up
<smw> dasKreech, I use xchat over xchat-gnome because xchat-gnome took up more space for the same stuff. I can not think of how to explain it
<yofel> smw: what do you mean with 'how much space it taken up'? you can adjust the panel size and you can get rid of the desktop widgets (shouldn't be more than 2 by default)
<yofel> you can even tell the desktop to show the desktop folder instead of widgets (I think)
<yofel> about the moving: you *can* lock the widgets so the desktop behaves mostly static
 * yofel goes looking for a screenshot of the default theme settings...
<smw> yofel, I am more thinking of QT theme settings
<smw> yofel, I will do some looking at some point
<yofel> found one on the release announcement
<yofel> er... what about the Qt theme takes up much space? The last time I looked at gnome in lucid it didn't take up much more, and you can adjust the size of the window borders
<yofel> then again, I haven't looked much at lxde either, it was a bit too simple for me
<dbc254> how can I find the id of my new wireless card?
<yofel> dbc254: what do you mean with id? pci id? interface name? mac?
<dbc254> PCI id?
<James147> dbc254: try "sudo lshw -c network"
<dbc254> how can I have an essid, if the card has never connected to anything?
<yofel> aren't the essids returned when it scans for networks before you actually connect to something?
<rats_> can anyone explain to me why watchdog goes zombie on me every minute or so
<rats_> kubuntu 10.04
<theannihilator> hi
#kubuntu 2010-11-10
<andrewh192> aloha guys
<andrewh192> was wondering if you knew anything about settings for Quassel
<andrewh192> trying to see if i could hide or redirect the leave/join messages
<theannihilator> hi
<theannihilator> question for anyone
<theannihilator> how do i get wireless working
<andrewh192> hmmm
<andrewh192> u on linux
<andrewh192> ?
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> wait
<FloodBotK1> andrewh192: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewh192> doh
<melissawm> andrewh192:  you can right click the channel name on the left of the channel main window and choose "hide events"> select the event you want to hide
<theannihilator> lol
<valorie> theannihilator: what trouble are you having?
<andrewh192> melissawm: thanx
<valorie> Just Works, here
<theannihilator> i cannot get my wireless card to work correctly
<valorie> specifically, what do you do, and what happens then?
<valorie> we need to hear the actual problem
<theannihilator> it states i have wireless enabled and i try to enter my credintials into the manager and nothing
<theannihilator> it will not connect
<valorie> what are you using?
<theannihilator> kubuntu 10.04
<valorie> the widget, knetworkmanager, what?
<theannihilator> oh
<theannihilator> the widgen in the system tray
<theannihilator> widget*
<theannihilator> im not sure the name of that program i have not been on kubuntu since april lol
<valorie> do you have a list of connections in the little window?
<valorie> if so, click to select the one you wish to connect to
<theannihilator> all it says is wireless enabled auto etho 0 and create a network
<theannihilator> other than no
<valorie> do you see a little Scan button?
<theannihilator> i go and create a wireless network icon and i click scan and nothing
<valorie> ah
<theannihilator> but then again i dont know how many networks are in my complex last i looked i was the only one
<andrewh192> sounds like u have the problem i had
<valorie> does your wireless card have a switch?
<theannihilator> yes and it is oon
<andrewh192> i had the same problem
<theannihilator> i connected wireless in windows
<theannihilator> about 10 minutes ago
<andrewh192> it had to do with my driver for it on linux
<valorie> ok, so you know your card works
<valorie> that's good
<theannihilator> yes that is correct i am on a dell insprion 1525
<andrewh192> well sort of
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> theannihilator: hey, i have the same problem
<theannihilator> dell computers and linux well not always a good combo cause of the broadcom cards
<andrewh192> theannihilator: its because you and i have a wireless card by Broadcom
<theannihilator> yep
<theannihilator> it was supposed to have been fixed lastyear
<theannihilator> but nope nothing yet
<andrewh192> well, i am working on getting the driver for the card
<andrewh192> supposedly you have to download and install a firmware driver
<andrewh192> but i can't actually find the driver for the card
<theannihilator> thats why i am here to see if there is anyone that can solve it besides using the sstupid ndiswrapper
<theannihilator> that is the whole reason i have not switch to using kubuntu as a main os
<theannihilator> i am trying to just vmware the system but kaspersky is on the fritz....
<theannihilator> hey i got a question is there a software program in the rep. called inspircd?
<valorie> in 10.10 there is
<valorie> dunno about 10.04
<theannihilator> k cause i am to lazy to compile it
<theannihilator> how do i upgrade 10.04 to 10.10 using wuzbi?
<theannihilator> andrewh192: how would upgrade kubuntu that has been installed using wuzbi?
<andrewh192> theannihilator: i am not sure
<valorie> since 10.10 is LTS
<valorie> I think it's worth a clean install
<ruffleS> hi guys. i think i need some advice from y'all. i'm thinking of getting rid of gnome and replacing it with kde for now (gnome in maverick doesn't feel right as of now). is there any show-stopper i should be aware of?
<ruffleS> valorie, 10.04 is LTS not 10.10
<valorie> ruffleS: are you thinking of doing that as an upgrade, or clean install
<valorie> oops
<valorie> sorry, you are right
<ruffleS> valorie, i don't know.. i guess i'll just apt-get it
<theannihilator> so do a clean still?
<valorie> I had problems with gnome/KDE conflicts, and did a clean install instead
<valorie> which banished the problems
<ruffleS> valorie, are you currently on kubuntu 10.10? are there any bugs annoying you?
<valorie> on 10.10, and loving it
<valorie> no bugs I can think of
<ruffleS> my internet connection ain't no good. that's why i was thinking of apt-get instead of the clean install thing
<valorie> the weatherapplet was buggy at first
<valorie> but it's been updated, and seems stable now
<valorie> ruffle, how about zsync for the .iso
<ruffleS> mmmmm.. sounds interesting..
<valorie> then you won't have to rely on your connection much
<ruffleS> i do have a 10.10 iso here
<valorie> I wrote a blog post about how to do it
<valorie> sec
<ruffleS> ok but the one i've got is ubuntu's iso though
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2010/10/necessity-mother-of-learning-zsync.html
<valorie> worth downloading the proper kubuntu one, IMO
<ruffleS> yeah.. thought so...
<ruffleS> i have even considered sticking to win 7 until 11.10 is out! i'm not enjoying ubuntu and gnome as i used to back in 10.04
<theannihilator> i dont like kde period in kubuntu
<theannihilator> i liked the old kde 3 layout
<valorie> I'm the wrong person to talk to about gnome, since I've never liked it, at all
<theannihilator> i do not like these window widgets
<ruffleS> theannihilator, welcome to the club, mate. i don't like kde either.. i'm just going to give it yet another go
<valorie> theannihilator: you can do the old-fashioned way, if you want
<theannihilator> ?
<theannihilator> what kde 3 on kubuntu 1010
<valorie> no, but you don't have to have any window widgets
<valorie> or any special desktop effects turned on
<valorie> as usual, KDE gives you maximum control over what you want
<ruffleS> brb
<theannihilator> help im lost
<theannihilator> i did  asearch for g++ compilers
<theannihilator> and all but the the multilib files say amd64
<theannihilator> i take it back all do
<theannihilator> which one will work for me>?
<valorie> you might want to ask in a devel channel
<theannihilator> which is?
<theannihilator>  #dev?
<valorie> #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> or #kde-devel
<valorie> depending on exactly what you need
<theannihilator> its for kubuntu
<valorie> sort of quiet in there right now, but great group of people
<valorie> they don't bite
<theannihilator> sure...
<ruffleS> valorie, thanks for your help. i'm already downloading the .iso. i will do the zsync thing when i get it
<valorie> hmmm, I would have started with zsync
<Ches7er> im looking for information about native support of ati video cards
<j_baer> Hello, I am from the Artwork Team and I am looking for the best contact in regards to Kubuntu artwork.
<valorie> hi j_baer!
<smw> j_baer, that might be something best to ask on a mailing list or in #kubuntu-developers
<valorie> can you come into #kubuntu-devel ?
<smw> right, #kubuntu-devel
<ruffleS> valorie, remember i ain't got the kubuntu iso. the one i have is ubuntu's
<valorie> I don't see our art people in this chan
<valorie> ruffleS: right, but there is a zsync link to start with
<j_baer> Is #kubuntu-devel the right?
<kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk> sorry
<valorie> I hope re-naming will work for you
<valorie> probably will
<smw> j_baer, yep
<ruffleS> valorie, yeah i'll try that as well
<Seipher> anyone use cairo-dock?
<Seipher> cairo-dock w/kde
<ftg2> whats the name of the package with the world clock plasmoid?
<dasKreech> Hi valorie
<valorie> good evening, dasKreech
<dasKreech> how are you doing?
<valorie> doing well, how about you?
<dasKreech> head hurts
<valorie> I'm sorry to hear that
 * valorie offers tea
<dasKreech> lovely :)
<chris062689> I have a question, I'm currently connected to a windows computer through cifs.
<chris062689> I'm using the command..
<chris062689> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.2.108/ChrisFiles/ -o username=Chris,password=PASS /mnt/winserver
<chris062689> Is there a way I can replace 192.168.2.108 (the LAN address) with just the name (myserver) so it doesn't matter if I'm on the LAN or if I'm using a VPN?
<dasKreech> if you have name resolution in your lan yes
<chris062689> Name resolution on the router correct DasKreech?
<dasKreech> if that serves the lan then yes
<chris062689> Yeah.
<chris062689> Hmm, let me double check.
<chris062689> Also, how can I get that to automatically mount my server on login?
<chris062689> chris@chrisLaptop:~$ sudo mount -t cifs //myserver/ChrisFiles/ -o username=Chris,password=PASS /mnt/winserver
<chris062689> mount error: could not resolve address for myserver: No address associated with hostname
<chris062689> dasKreech ^
<dasKreech> can You ping myserver?
<chris062689> nope, unknown host dasKreech
<chris062689> But I can map the network drive just fine on my windows machine
<dasKreech> there you go
<chris062689> o_0
<chris062689> I can map it just fine from (myserver) a windows machine
<chris062689> using //myserver
<dasKreech> see if you can get the name resolution working on the Linux machines. It needs to be able to ping within your .lan domain
<chris062689> perhaps I can write a shell script that pings that IP address, and if it can't find it, use the other address (the Hamachi address)
<chris062689> that could be a work around.. hmmm........
<chris062689> What replaced "kdesu" command?  It doesn't appear to be installed anymore on Kubuntu 10.10
<DarthFrog> kdesudo
<chris062689> ah
<dasKreech> Thought they were aliased to each other
<Ches7er> getting all my windows set up
<ruffzzz> i need help. i've just installed kubuntu but i can't go online on my dsl connection
<ruffzzz> i can set the connection but the widget won't show it
<dasKreech> ruffzzz: what is your setup?
<ruffzzz> dasKreech: what do you mean?
<dasKreech> how is your dsl connection setup?
<dasKreech> do you need a password
<ruffzzz> yes i do
<ruffzzz> it can be configured but kde's widget won't show it to me so i can go online
<ruffzzz> and yes i do need password
<ruffzzz> dasKreech: u there?
<faraz> hello people
<faraz> do any body know how can i have a normal desktop in ubuntu
<faraz> I first had ubuntu 10.10
<faraz> then i installed kubuntu-desktop
<faraz> when I restarted, the screen got blue and kubuntu written on it (before it was redish/orangish with ubuntu written
<faraz> when I restarted, the blue screen
<faraz> and that's it
<chris062689> faraz
<chris062689> When you get to where you enter your username and password
<faraz> a few new softwares installed
<chris062689> There should be a dropbox to switch between GNOME and KDE
<faraz> I don't put a password anywhere
<dasKreech> chris062689: In Ubuntu it's Ubuntu and KDE
<faraz> it login automatically
<faraz> I doesn;t ask for id/password
<faraz> what do i do
<chris062689> then logout.
<chris062689> And it should bring you back to that screen.
<faraz> I restarted the computer
<faraz> anyway ... I have changed my login menu
<faraz> now I will restart
<faraz> if I don't comeback, that means I have something new to see(Hopefully good effects)
<dunshirley> There is something wrong with my network connet
<dunshirley> wlan
<ftg2> i'm looking for the world clock plasmoid. what package is that in?
<basy> Hi, is there any voice command tool for KDE? I mean how to run script just speaking to microphone on KDE :P ?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<peabody> uhh so I have a bluetooth mouse that doesn't use a pin for pairing.. and apparently that doesn't work with the distro's release of bluedevil
<peabody> there's a forum post like that here: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114068.0 and they suggest to the person to use the "trunk version" of blue devil
<peabody> I have no idea what that means or how to do it.
<valorie> It means - either download a tarball, or build from git or svn, where ever it might be
<valorie> let me look at the post...
<valorie> http://gitorious.org/bluedevil is where it is
<valorie> have you ever built anything from source before?
<peabody> yeah I went there but I don't see how to download it?
<peabody> I've done some make && make install some from tgz
<valorie> you don't down load from gitorious, you clone
<peabody> but I have no clue how git works
<valorie> I build amarok from source (git)
<valorie> but I'm far from an expert
<peabody> so do you know what I need to do?
<valorie> I wouldn't be comfortable doing it with so little information
<valorie> sec
<valorie> shoot, there is no #bluedevil
<valorie> you might look at the archives of this list: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-hardware-devel
<dasKreech> valorie: #solid
<valorie> I'll keep that in mind, dasKreech
<dasKreech> basy: Simon
<basy> dasKreech: thanks
<dasKreech> hope you enjoy I'm quite impressed with it
<sunny_slls> hello
<sunny_slls> can anybody tell me what is the command to install the latest kde repos from backports ?
<dasKreech> sunny_slls: which version of Kubuntu are you on?
<sunny_slls> dasKreech, 10.04
<dasKreech> sunny_slls: Ah well check the kubuntu.org webpage
<sunny_slls> ok
<ubuXubu> good morning.
<sunny_slls> DarthFrog, can you please tell me the command again to update the packages after i added the ppa repo to the software sources..
<dasKreech> hi
<omkar> Hey Guys,I have Acer aspire 5745G laptop n I tried connecting speakers to the laptop
<omkar> but saw that external speakers doesnt work in kubuntu but it works in windows
<omkar> need to go now
<omkar> strange no one replied
<poyntz> is it just me or is kubuntu really slow?
<poyntz> i mean.. the latest one
<poyntz> compared to 10.04 it seems to have slowed alot..
<poyntz> it's definitely a lot better looking
<sresu> What does Purge option do in Muon for packages?
<poyntz> also when i push windows into the top of the screen (so the window becomes full screen), there seems to be no way to move them back
<valorie> no, seems faster to me
<valorie> but hardware varies
<how_to> wassssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppppp
<dasKreech> poyntz: just drag them off the top of the screen
<Nakkel> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/670788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 670788 in Kubuntu PPA "Updating to KDE 4.5.3 in Kubuntu 10.10 requires removal of necessary packages" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Nakkel> Says fix released but Im still having packages removed.
<alvin> Nakkel: Only libionweather4 or something. That's normal
<Nakkel> No, more essential ones, like kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdeplasma-addons kubuntu-desktop plasma-desktop etc etc
<valorie> weird, not for me
<valorie> comment on the bug
<Nakkel> Will do
<jussi> Nakkel: checked your mirror is up to date?
<Nakkel> jussi: Would that have effect when the upgrade is coming from a PPA?
<jussi> Nakkel: heh, Id forgotten it was coming from a PPA. strange
<valorie> we had this report in the first day or so, when some stuff wasn't fully uploaded into the PPA yet
<valorie> but very strange NOW
<Nakkel> Is there ways for me to dig in to this? If dome 3rd party package is borking the whole deal?
<alvin> Nakkel: What happens if you just run $ sudo aptitude install
<Nakkel> alvin: Have to install aptitude and try...
<Nakkel> alvin: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Nakkel> alvin: 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 252 not upgraded.
<alvin> Nakkel: ok, that's good. Now try $ sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<alvin> and let it resolve dependencies. You will at least see the libweather thing
<alvin> (yes, aptitude was taken out in orde to make room on the cd)
<Fleck> why is there 5 playback streams of one player in mixer?
<Fleck> *why there is
<ct529> guys, what happened to kivio, and what substitutes it?
<alvin> ct529: Now that you mention it, it's no longer in the repositories.
<alvin> The latest package was for karmic: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/kivio
<valorie> I think I heard that there was no one supporting it
<alvin> !info kivio
<ubottu> Package kivio does not exist in maverick
<alvin> Ah, indeed. ct529: kivio hasn't been ported to Koffice2. See bug 545388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545388 in koffice (Ubuntu) "kivio package missing from kubuntu lucid" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545388
<ct529> alvin: thanks!
<rethus> kubuntu 10.04 try to install ant-phone, got this errror:
<rethus> The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<rethus> its gtk 2.0 and the dev-package is installed
<rethus> any idea, why gtk-confi was not found?
<Nakkel> alvin: Sorry, had to pick daughter from school suddenly. Anyway, aptitude offers as second suggestion to remove libweather-ion4 and few plasma-*-yawp packages as solution. Seems to be the best pick. Ill go with that and see how I wreck my system. :)
<rohit> hi
<Guest39463> i hv a problem
<Guest39463> after installinf fglrx drivers
<Guest39463> plymouth looks bad
<Guest39463> any solution
<Guest39463> anybody
<alvin> Guest39463: Not really a solution, but you could remove splash and quiet from /etc/default/grub. Why covering up important messages for a few seconds?
<yofel> Guest39463: you should be able to find instructions how to work around that in bug 563878 - there's no realy fix though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563878 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu splashscreen big and ugly after installing ATI/nVidia proprietary graphics driver" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563878
<yofel> *real
<Guest39463> i know its only few seconds
<Guest39463> but the original plymouth is so beautiful
<Guest39463> i want it back
<alvin> and totally useless imho :-)
<alvin> I don't have an ATI card, but isn't the problem that proprietary drivers don't work with plymouth?
<smooph> hi ... i am looking for a remote desktop program that has the following properties: No need to be logged in before establishing a connection (wake on lan); when in a remote connection the monitor attached to the computer doesn't show what I am doing via remote? anybody know a tool that has those properties?
<Guest39463> i know it totally useless
<Guest39463> but just for looks i want it
<yofel> alvin: more precise: the proprietary drivers don't support KMS and can't set the proper framebuffer resolution on boot
<yofel> ... by themselves
<yofel> it's possible to set the framebuffer by hand, see the bug, but be careful not to set a resolution your card doesn't support
<Guest39463> ok
<Guest39463> mine is a laptop
<sresu> Hibernate(Suspend to disk) is not working. How to fix it?
<Guest39463> attempting a woraround now
<Guest39463> workaround
<alvin> sresu: bug 568711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568711 in linux (Ubuntu) "Resume from suspend does not work" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568711
<sresu> alvin: Is it about Suspend to disk or RAM?
<sresu> alvin: Ah-ok. Thanks
<FlashDeluxe> hi ive got a question, my tab completion does not work in a right way, if i e.g. type in apti and press "tab" it does complete the command "aptitude" but if i typ after aptitude a "inst" and press tab, it does nothing, why?
<sresu> alvin: pmos69 says it got solved for him but didn't describe his resolution
<phoenix_firebrd> what is chromium-browser-inspector, its showing up in updates, should i update or reject it
<phoenix_firebrd> what is chromium-browser-inspector, its showing up in updates, should i update or reject it
<alexey>  Привет!=)
<alvin> sresu: I don't know. suspend/hibernate is all about the combination of hardware configuration and a certain version of Ubuntu. The field is full of regressions.
<alvin> It's a lot of hit and miss. I think there are scripts in order to help the developers into knowing what works and what doesn't.
<sresu> alvin:  Yes. Possibly into performance regression than regression now with Ubuntu after Maverick release
<sresu> alvin: Anyways, thanks for the bug link. Hopefully I will get a solution soon. :)
<alvin> I do hope so
<n8w> hey
<n8w> ive got a problem with the kpackage, it doesnt show any updates even though there r some ...but when i run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it shows all the updates
<n8w> n apart of that, the kpackage always crashes after searchin for updates
<alvin> n8w: I think the consesus for now is that it's better to use command line utilities to install software. (apt-get & aptitude). Package managers with gui stuff are being introduced every new release of Kubuntu. I wouldn't care about them. Trust aptitude.
<alvin> What have we got until now? adept, kynaptic, kpackagekit?
<n8w> alvin:  ye:)i will do that
<alvin> I know Ubuntu wants users to have the possibility of avoiding the command line, but you shouldn't fear it.
<LukasT|screen> Hello guys, it is possible to install Qt4.6 on karmic?
<goodtime> perhaps LukasT|screen
<goodtime> its worth a try if it dont mess things up
<goodtime>  back to ubuntu
<goodtime> too much leg work in ferora so i install  a old 10.4 disk
<goodtime> much less of a hastle
<LukasT|screen> goodtime: ?
<LukasT|screen> I'm on Kubuntu Karmic and I can't updade. But I want to compile qt4.6 stuff
<goodtime> maybe its ,,apt-get install update
<goodtime> as root in your terminal
<Pici> LukasT|screen: Why can't you upgrade?
<goodtime> idk lol
<goodtime> here ill try it first
<Pici> goodtime: Thats not a valid command.
<LukasT|screen> Pici: due to other software we depend on
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> im still kinda a noob
<goodtime> it just has taken me a long time  because of windows os
<Pici> LukasT|screen: You'd probably be best off looking for a ppa for qt4.6 then.  Or finding the source, but you're on your own in terms of support for either one.
<goodtime> rite
<LukasT|screen> Pici: ppa is what?
<Pici> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
 * LukasT|screen Fedora user mostly
<goodtime> idk but i could find out i guess
 * goodtime is playing manish boy by muddy waters
<goodtime> cant get the spammer to work heh
<wechat> goodtime: you try too send a lot of mails?
<goodtime> nope
<goodtime> i get paid today oh shit
<goodtime> just rememberd
<goodtime> hmmm maybe ill get that 19' monitor today for only 55 bucks
<goodtime> the thing matches my pc meening that its a dell
<goodtime> everything i have is made by dell
<goodtime> and was free
<goodtime> then i go and get this cool graffics card for 25 bucks
<Pici> goodtime: I know this channel isn't busy, but its still intended to be a support channel.  If you want to chat you can join #kubuntu-offtopic and/or #ubuntu-offtopic
<goodtime> and a tv card
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> ty
<Pici> :)
<goodtime> :)
<FloodBotK1> goodtime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goodtime> ok ty
<Pici> FloodBotK1: silly bot.
<goodtime> heh i guees irc channles rely on it thoe
<goodtime> guess*
<goodtime> i need to get that driver for the thing thoe
<goodtime> ati 1300 series
<Pici> goodtime: I'm pretty sure that you can only use the open source driver with that card.  I have the x1400 myself.
<goodtime> oic
<goodtime> so how do i go about that?
<Pici> It should work out of the box.
<goodtime> hmm
<goodtime> i guess it did it already then
<goodtime> there are no proprietary driver i guess to install so it prob did it already
<goodtime> i hope
<goodtime> list
<goodtime> oops
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<silv3r_m00n> can I run kde on a netbook , with intel atom processor and 1gb ram ?
<silv3r_m00n> I mean kde 4
<alvin> silv3r_m00n: Yes, you can. It 'll be slower, but it'll work fine. There's also the plasma interface for netbooks.
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<alvin> Anything will be slower on an atom anyway. It's well supported.
<BluesKaj> how to set a text file page size permanently in Kate .? The size changes back to some dinky default size unless one saves it everytime it's used.
<goodtime> its prob a font
<goodtime> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> nope , nothjing to do with fonts , it's the padge size that I want to resize permanaently
<BluesKaj> err page, goodtime
<Arran> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<goodtime> that sucks
<goodtime> there has to be some simple command
<Arran> How do I get to the room irc.freenode.net and there enter /join@kubuntu-de.org?
<goodtime> ok, /server irc.freenode.net
<goodtime> Arran:
<Arran> into the line I am writing now?
<BluesKaj> it's #kubuntu-de
<goodtime> then /j #channel
<goodtime> that shouldnt matter
<goodtime> as long as your in the room
<BluesKaj> Arran, this irc , the @ doesn't work
<goodtime> those commands work anywhere in irc
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> Arran, just click here , #kubuntu-de :)_
<goodtime> right lol
<Arran> OK, that was just a typo. But I still do not see, where I can type in /join#kubuntu-de.org.
<goodtime> dont worry its hard to grasp at first
<Arran> Sorry, this is my very first experience with such a feature
<BluesKaj> Arran, it's not#kubuntu-de.org
<BluesKaj> just #kubuntu-de
<yofel> there is #kubuntu-de.org too for the web page
<goodtime> ok. again /server irc.freenode.net then type   /j #whatever channle you chose
<yofel> Arran: and it's '/join #kubuntu-de.org' without the quotes (and you're already on freenode currently)
<BluesKaj> yes yofel but we're not talking about webpages
<goodtime> dont forget the # thn type in the channel
<Arran> @ goodtime: in this line I am typing in  just now?
<goodtime> nope
<Arran> OK. Where then?
<yofel> BluesKaj: didn't read the full backlog..
<yofel> goodtime: why not? should work too
<goodtime> yes it is sorry
<BluesKaj> Arran, in the server textbox
<goodtime> right
<BluesKaj> yofel, it should work , but it's less cluttered if he types in the server textbox
<Arran> Thanks a lot, I managed to be there.
<yofel> true
<goodtime> so it worked
<Arran> Yes. And good by for the moment. I will be bake much wiser ho to use this method of communikcation.
<BluesKaj> Arran, if you're on irc using an IM client , @ still won't bring attention to the nick you want to address , just use the person's nick
<goodtime> you can jump to any channel with /j #channel
<goodtime> you might even be able to hit all kinds of servers with /server whatever server
<goodtime> konversation is a cool ass client for irc i can run all kinds if servers and channels at the same time
<BluesKaj> yup
<goodtime> love it
<goodtime> hah found a roach to smoke
 * goodtime is listening to Anarchy by KMFDM on Symbols [Audacious]
<BluesKaj> only thing I'd like to see added is an autolist connected to irc servers ..someone should write a script
<BluesKaj> goodtime, don't run any listening to: scripts or aliases , it'll get you kicked
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> sorry
<BluesKaj> np, just a reminder of some of the rules here
<goodtime> good stuff
<goodtime> wow i should register here but i forgot how
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<goodtime> wow havin some trouble
<goodtime> hmmm ill get i think
<goodtime> NickServ- Insufficient parameters for REGISTER
<goodtime> hmm
<goodtime> NickServ- Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<BluesKaj> goodtime, /msg nickserv register pw email , in the server textbox
<sobczyk> is there some bug filed about the bad IO scheduling in linux?
<goodtime> man i cant seem to register
<BluesKaj> goodtime, go to #freenode and ask their advice ...maybe you registered previously or some such
<goodtime> ty
<friese> hi, i have kubuntu 10.10 with kde 4.5.3, when i click a link for example on konversation it downloads it to /var/tmp/kdecache-... and then opens that file in opera
<friese> i want the link to directly open in opera
<friese> how to do that?
<[mors]> hooray..
<[mors]> akonadi does not boot
<[mors]> only as root
<[mors]> and if akonadi is not running, kmail freezes when sending mail
<[mors]> friese: in konversation -> Settings > configure konversation > Behavior > General
<friese> ok
<friese> ah. thanks, it works
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone was finding that it takes some screens a long time to be updated after a change?  For example when using kopete, I'll press enter to send a message, and several seconds later the conversation pane will get distorted, and then a couple seconds after that be updated.
<bbeck> It's not just that application.  Sometimes buttons will not appear on dialogs, and I have to hover over where they would be for them to appear.
<BluesKaj> bbeck, have you updated lately ?
<sobczyk> how to add custom kernel options in the new grub?
<bbeck> BluesKaj: I'm running 4.5.3 on Kubuntu 10.10.  This has been a problem since the initial release of 10.10.
<yofel> sobczyk: add them to /etc/default/grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and run update-grub after that
<yofel> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<BluesKaj> bbeck, it could be graphics driver related ..which card do you use ?
<bbeck> BluesKaj: This is what I have, Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller.
<bbeck> BluesKaj: It's weird, because I can force repaints (e.g. change the size of a window, hover over a button, etc.) I just don't know what may have changed to cause it.
<BluesKaj> !intel |bbeck
<ubottu> bbeck: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<BluesKaj> ubottu seems out of date ...bummer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> bbeck, perhaps the guys at #kde can help...they're very knowledgeable
<bbeck> BluesKaj: ok thank, I'll try there.
<BluesKaj> sobczyk, what custom kernel options ? pls be more specific
<sobczyk> ok, I'm trying to switch IO scheduler
<sobczyk> the IO killing responsiveness problem is big for me
<sobczyk> it is really sad that this one exists since hardy
<BluesKaj> sobczyk, dunno if this will help , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-change-io-scheduler-for-harddisk/
<bbeck> \q
<sobczyk> BluesKaj: thx
<chriss0110> Hi. Does anybody know something about curious bugs in kde in connection with kms? everything crashes and nobody knows why. Now I thought it may be because i deactivated kms via "nomodeset" in grub. So I activated it again but now kde doesnt even start. I asked this in #kde as well and i got the suggestion to ask here again because it is x that crashes and not kde.
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I have a very strange and annoying problem
<Sentynel> Has the Kubuntu netbook version been pulled?
<Newbee> Kde does not treat the circumflex normal anymore but makes things like ê out of circumflex + e. But I need it to use the sign in a mathematical contect.
<Newbee> Does anybody know how to make kde to treat the sign normal again?
<Newbee> In any non kde-app like firefox or openoffice everything is fine! so I thing the problem must be kde- related
<chriss0110> any ideas concerning my problem?
<yofel> Sentynel: the desktop and netbook images were merged, it decides by system type and screen size what to use, you can switch between desktop and netbook in systemsettings too
<Sentynel> yofel: yup, I worked that out, just grabbed the image and booted my netbook off it
<Sentynel> looking good
<Sentynel> erm, okay, my kubuntu installer just crashed on "configuring apt" stage. threw up a message complaining that getting extra packages from the CD failed, then threw up an "installer crashed" message with a blank details field
<Sentynel> any chance I could drop out to the terminal and prod it into finishing the installation?
<Guest31913> hi everyone. i am running kubuntu 10.10 and have a soundblaster 5.1 (ca106). alsamixer shows all channels, kmix and phonon configurator only one analog stereo channel. can anybody help?
<Sentynel> Guest31913: in console, type pavucontrol, then from the configuration tab select a suitable output (probably 5.1 output + analog input or something along those lines)
<Sentynel> er, suitable profile
<Guest31913> Sentynel: allright, let me try that. thanks ahead!
<crischan> Sentynel: the pavuconfig thing worked, it works like a charm now, still there is only one channel (named Analog Surround 5.1) to manage. on 10.4 and 9.10 i had three channels (front, side, center) to finetune... any ideas?
<Sentynel> crischan: you can tweak the volumes of the individual channels also in pavucontrol
<Sentynel> output devices tab
<crischan> Sentynel: yes. but i had amarok on my rear channels and other apps on my front channels. used to be able to config that in phonon config, but there it onlny shows one 5.1 channel...
<Sentynel> crischan: no more, I fear
<Sentynel> unless phonon gets an upgrade to properly interface with pulse
<Sentynel> I have a patched phonon backend that bypasses pulse
<crischan> Sentynel: ah, ok. it's by design. well, i can live with that for now.
<crischan> but thank you very much for the answers!
<Sentynel> no worries, I had the same issue when I upgraded
<crischan> :)
<lleachii> hello
<lleachii> any folks who could take comments on the distros?
<Tm_T> lleachii: you prolly can get comments in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> this is Kubuntu support channel
<chinmaya> i am facing some issues regarding this command kdesu -u kde-dev konsole ? i get the prompt for enterning the pwd but then the konsole screen does not open
<BajK> anybody know a good vnc client for kde? or does krdc support playing a vnc server?
<Scunizi> What do I use for managing PGP Keys?
<chinmaya> i am facing some issues regarding this command kdesu -u kde-dev konsole ? i get the prompt for entering the pwd but then the konsole screen does not open
<chinmaya> what might be the issue ?
<rats_> Hi guys/gals a new zombie just appeared in my system monitor - gaurddog , it flashing zombie about every 15 secs. is this a proublem
<rats_> im running kubuntu 10.04
<morticum> i'm using kile and it just started doing something odd when scrolling: when I scroll down one "unit" on my touchpad it moves to the next paragraph rather than I have set globally (namely, 3 lines)
<sven_oostenbrink> My special  desktop effects are not working, they are disabled because.. well, its saying due to the reason:.. and then nothing.. If I check the plugins I have, I see an empty list.. is this a bug? how can I install these special effects?
<andrewh192> ok, I have a question regarding how to install Mozilla Sunbird
<andrewh192> was wondering if i could use the apt-get command instead of compiling and "making" the program from source on my end
<andrewh192> and what ppa i would add to my list of sources for that to work
<sven_oostenbrink> My special  desktop effects are not working, they are disabled because.. well, its saying due to the reason:.. and then nothing.. If I check the plugins I have, I see an empty list.. is this a bug? how can I install these special effects?
<Sentynel> andrewh192: sunbird was discontinued; the successor is the lightning extension for thunderbird (xul-ext-lightning)
<poyntz> when I click on kpackagekit from the kmenu I get this error KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kpackagekit before it launches. any way to fix?
<poyntz> /usr/bin/kpackagekit definitely exists
<Thangalin> How do I uninstall Nepomuk, strigi, and akonadi without uninstalling KDE?
<poyntz> is there any way to resize the reconq window once maximised?
<Thangalin> I have already disabled Nepomuk. I would really like to have the programs eliminated. :-)
<poyntz> Thangalin: have you tried looking up the packages individually in kpackagekit?
<Thangalin> I didn't even know kpackagekit existed. I always use apt-get or aptitude.
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> Sentynel: so i need to install what?
<andrewh192> whats thunderbird?
<Sentynel> andrewh192: thunderbird is the mozilla email client
<andrewh192> kewl
<andrewh192> shootz
<andrewh192> thanx
<Thangalin> Ah, poyntz ... When I remove akonadi-server, it suggests that kubuntu-desktop is removed. Is that okay? Reads like a bad thing.
<andrewh192> is there a way then that i could just use the apt-get command to install that?
<Sentynel> andrewh192: if you just do sudo apt-get install xul-ext-lightning it should pull in thunderbird as well if it's not already installed
<andrewh192> Sentynel: thanx
<andrewh192> Sentynel: you know if i can sync my google calender with my calender on thunderbird?
<Sentynel> andrewh192: yes, same way as sunbird
<andrewh192> which was
<Sentynel> andrewh192: http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99358#sunbird
<andrewh192> i never got that far on here
#kubuntu 2010-11-11
<cuznt> faydriss@Faydriss:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server           *tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<cuznt> !taskel
<cuznt> bot needs to go to sk00
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> i am trying to add my google calender to my thunderbird
<andrewh192> and running into trouble.. i accidently didn't use my full email address as my login
<andrewh192> and so its not working, and when i try to edit the information for that calender, it only shows a little bit of information, none of which is the login information for my calender on google
<andrewh192> where does thunderbird keep the login stuff for remote calenders...
<andrewh192> i have tried deleting the calender and adding it again, but then it says i am already subscribed to the calender...
<andrewh192> all this seems easy, but, finding it sorta hard..
<dasKreech> andrewh192: hmm?
<andrewh192> dasKreech: i followed the stuff that it mentioned on googles page
<andrewh192> dasKreech: for the CalDav thing
<andrewh192> dasKreech: but it seems as far as thunderbird is concerned, the calender "isn't available right now"
<dasKreech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<maco> dasKreech: what?
<dasKreech> maco: Can you squelch nhandler ?
<maco> dasKreech: no
<maco> dasKreech: he's clearing the banlist
<Mamarok> dasKreech: he is cleaning
<maco> when it fills up, we cant ban trolls
<dasKreech> Mamarok: I know does he have to be so verbose about it?
<claydoh> ooh party time
<maco> dasKreech: your client can hide those messages...
<dasKreech> I'm aware but it's still annoying
 * dasKreech shrugs
<dasKreech> andrewh192: do you have a plugins section for TB ?
<dasKreech> How come this is only happening on this chan?
<dasKreech> andrewh192: ok whenever this is done check the plugins for TB and configure lightning
<andrewh192> what you mean by "this"
<dansflor> hi, i'm newbie, could someone help me with settig up wine?
<gorgonzola> hello peoples, anyone knows why krunner sudeenly reuires two presses of the enter key to launch the first result in the list?
<gorgonzola> i used to invoke krunner, type th first three letters and hit enter to launch, now the first enter only highlights the first entry, but i have to press again to launch... really disruptive of my worklfow. any ideas?
<avihay__> dansflor: still there?
<dansflor> avihay__:sure
<avihay> what do you want to do? usually wine works out of the box
<dansflor> ive tried running starcraft, it was too slow to play
<dansflor> tried setting it to use opengl
<dansflor> it helped some people
<dansflor> but then it starts with black screen
<avihay> by starcraft, I fuess you mean starcraft 2, because starcraft 1 works fine for me (except for a save bug)
<dansflor> sc1
<avihay> you can set starcraft to openGL?
<avihay> I'm running it on wine version 1.2
<dansflor> yes, 1.2.1
<dansflor> here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149
<dansflor> is written to change DirectDrawRenderer to opengl
<dansflor> which i did
<avihay> ok, I see. I'm still running on 10.04
<avihay> dansflor: the tips in wineHQ can be quite old. are you expirienceing something like thos? http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22575
<ubottu> bugs.winehq.org bug 22575 in directx-d3d "Major decline in Starcraft's 2d graphics performance" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<avihay> thanks ubottu
<dansflor> not really, cause when DirectDrawRenderer="opengl" the game starts with black screen
<dansflor> then, when i press Esc i can hear the exit sound
<avihay> mmm, well, you can get "play on linux"
<ftg2> anyone here use the world clock desktop widget? what package is that in?
<avihay> it's basicly a game/software installer, but it also allows you to download older versions of wine, and have your program run on that
<dansflor> ok, ill try
<avihay> try to revert to 1.2, or even before 1.1.43
<poyntz> with reconq is it possible to resize the window?
<poyntz> so nobody in this channel has kubuntu 10.10?
<reisio> how does one re-add the wireless icon to the panel?
<syb> right click the notification widget, and then System Tray Settings
<syb> Display extra items and then check the Network something..
<reisio> syb: the 'i'?
<syb> which 'i'?
<jmichaelx> poyntz: yes, you can resize rekonq's window.
<syb> no
<syb> the arrow
<ftg2> reisio: arrow that points up ^ just left of the clock
<reisio> syb: do you know the process name?
<syb> nop
<reisio> cool, I guess that info was enough, thanks :)
<syb> btw, anyone knows why does my context menu by right clicking over something in rekonq appear but no options?
<reisio> my friend somehow destroyed his default panel after I'd left and then didn't get the network applet back
<reisio> and I'm not particularly familiar with Kubuntu myself
<syb> try to add a panel, then add a widget (the system tray) and then right click it to go to system tray setting
<syb> s
<reisio> syb: I'd use Firefox or Chromium :D
<poyntz> jmichaelx: ya know how when ya drag it to the screen edges it expands.. it expands but then cant be shrank again
<syb> there's the network manager item unchecked
<syb> mmmm, rekonq is kindda fast
<poyntz> same with konsole :S
<reisio> syb: what you said earlier was enough, I read that to him and he said he's online now :) thanks again
<poyntz> ... same with dolphin...
<poyntz> only the apps that aren't strictly kde apps seem to resize..
<syb> it's sort of a problem with the new kdelibs, i suppose..
<skierpage> My screen went blank and my computer stopped responding.  I finally powered off.  Now I've rebooted into my live USB.  What should I look for explaining what happened?
<skierpage> I mounted my hard drive and so far nothing in var/log has a "OMG time to die!" trailing line.  I guess if it was a graphics lockup there wouldn't be anything in a log file.
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i am not sure what problem you are running into. what video adapter are you using?
<skierpage> poyntz, when I drag a KDE app to the corner and wait the window manager draws a line around the screen, and on release the app goes full-screen, but the second window button that looks like ^v lets me restore the window size, as does right-click on title bar and uncheck Maximize.
<skierpage> Repeating... is there anything you can do after your machine required a power-off to figure out why it crashed?
<skierpage> I guess the l33t h@x0rs leave a serial port continually spewing kernel output to another computer in case their PC crashes.
<skierpage> Oh well, reboot and cross fingers.
<poyntz> jmichaelx: actually the problem is that the top border (what you grab to move windows), disappears when i do the full expand (aka, dragging the window to the top screen edge)
<poyntz> jmichaelx: it happens with every program
<poyntz> jmichaelx: the problem is that it can't be shrunk again
<jmichaelx> poyntz: i am not sure what problem you are running into. what video adapter are you using?
<skierpage> poyntz, might be something weird in your theming or in your Window behavior to make the title bar go away on maximize.  The latter is  System Settings > Window Behavior.  Try resetting.  Or maybe you can set some Window Behavior option so you can always get the window menu.
<skierpage> Or maybe the top of the screen is off the top of your monitor ;-)
<valorie> I would turn off the maximize at screen edge thing
<valorie> I detest it
<valorie> that reminds me to turn it off
<poyntz> jmichaelx: i applied Defaults in Window Behaviour like skierpage said but no luck
<poyntz> jmichaelx: video card is an nvidia geforce go 7400
<jimmy51> hello, i just installed some updates and it looks like kde lost its theme
<jimmy51> how do i set it back?
<jimmy51> kde 4.5.1
<jimmy51> what is the deal with kde 4.5 and not having the ability to change your theme?
<jimmy51> i used to click appearance in the system settings panel
<valorie> you can change theme easily
<jimmy51> valorie: how?
<valorie> via system settings
<jimmy51> valorie: system settings, then what?
<valorie> workspace appearance
<jimmy51> valorie: i have no entry for workspace appearance
<valorie> weird!
 * valorie is changing right now
<jmichaelx> poyntz: do you have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed?
<jimmy51> valorie: it's driving me nuts.  everything was fine until i updated last night
<jimmy51> valorie: now my theme is jacked up and the system settings panel is chaos
<jimmy51> valorie: there is an entry for Desktop Theme Details, but it doesn't let me set the theme... only view/edit theme details
<valorie> very strange
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Linux 2.6.35-22-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3), CPU: AMDTurionX2Dual-CoreMobileRM-74 at 2200 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 85/363GB, RAM: 2967/3708MB, 190 proc's, 4.26h up
<valorie> you?
<jimmy51> valorie: what did you run to get that info?
<valorie> in Konversation, that's /sysinfo
<valorie> neato, isn't it?
<jimmy51> System:    Host screamer Kernel 2.6.32-25-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<jimmy51> CPU:       Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2200 (SMP) clocked at 2194.389 MHz
<jimmy51> Graphics:  Card nVidia G92 [GeForce 8800 GT] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 2880x1024@50.0hz
<jimmy51>            GLX Renderer GeForce 8800 GT/PCI/SSE2 GLX Version 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.24
<jimmy51> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 330.1GB (45.1% used)
<jimmy51> Info:      Processes 149 Uptime 2 days Memory 792.8/2009.3MB Client Quassel [M] v0.6.2 (dist-a871952) inxi 1.4.8
<FloodBotK2> jimmy51: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> jimmy51: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> floodbot, you are annoying
<valorie> jimmy51: I see that you are running Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu
<valorie> I didn't have good luck with that in 10.04
<jimmy51> nah... it's kubuntu
<valorie> and I wasn't aware that 2.5.3 was backported to 10.04?
<valorie> or are you on 2.5.1
<jimmy51> KDE Platform Version 4.5.1
<valorie> ok, well, I don't know what to tell you
<jimmy51> i wonder why sysinfo shows me as ubuntu... i've definitely never installed ubuntu
<jimmy51> i can't stand gnome
<valorie> I'm with you
<valorie> but my son likes installing gnome and putting KDE-desktop on top of that
<valorie> which used to work fine
<jimmy51> weird
<valorie> it did NOT work well for me in 10.04
<valorie> I reinstalled 10.10 Kubuntu, clean
<valorie> upgrade went bad
<jimmy51> ug
<jimmy51> this is the first trouble i've had in a LONG time
<jimmy51> the whole UI looks terrible... dialog boxes are missing text
<jimmy51> like the fonts are invisible
<jimmy51> buttons are blocky like windows 95 or something
<valorie> jimmy51: if I were you, I'd ask in #kde
<valorie> since this sounds like a KDE problem
<jimmy51> i think for now i'll just go to bed and fall asleep watching the clippers vs san antonio
<valorie> I hope things look better tomorrow
<jimmy51> me too.  have a good night.
<MJ_> hi every body
<MJ_> is there ant body help me
<MJ_> my linux hacked
<MJ_> :(
<MJ_> no body is there can help me ??? please guys i need it
<Guest23187> I'm having a problem with Konversation.
<Guest23187> The niclist will not take the colors from the theme, even though I have it configured to do so.
<Guest23187> Rather, it has an entirely white background, despite the fact that it *should* be black.
<Guest23187> Any ideas?
<andrewh192> Was wondering why when i try to remove the default web program it wants to install Konquorer
<valorie> Guest76735: there is a #konversation chan
<valorie> the konvi devel hangs out there
<valorie> I've never messed with the colors/themes etc.
<valorie> andrewh192: by "wants to install Konqueror" -- what do you mean?
<ucenik05_> :D
<ucenik05_> aceeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :D
<ucenik05_> :D
<Chinmaya> i am facing an issue after building the kde trunk for a dev user . I run a command kdesu -u kde-dev konsole and start building the sources. after closing the session, when i run again the command it asks for sudo pwd for that user and nothing happens . How to find out what is wrong ?
<Chinmaya> when i log out and re login with the uname/pwd of the dev user , the initial splash screen comes and then it becomes blank
<jussi> Chinmaya: try asking in #kde
<Chinmaya> jussi: someone said to ask in the distro channel
<jussi> heh
<Chinmaya> jussi: i will post in #kde
<guest9211> hi
<guest9211> i am trying to install kde in my ubuntu but i am getting this error: http://pastebin.com/3UhEiTMN
<guest9211> can anyone help me to solve this?
<Chinmaya> guest9211: you can install via the package manager
<valorie> is the package name KDE-desktop, or kubuntu-desktop?
<valorie> seems odd that apt-get would blurp on it though
<valorie> 'tis kubuntu-desktop, sure enough
<Chinmaya> he should try sudo apt-get build-dep kubuntu-desktop
<guest9211> Chinmaya, lemme try
<guest9211> Chinmaya, this command "sudo apt-get build-dep kubuntu-desktop" completed successfully but, apt is still not going to install kubuntu-desktop, same error is appearing.
<Chinmaya> guest9211: did you find the kubuntu-desktop in the package manager
<guest9211> Chinmaya, yes, I marked it for installation, but when I try to apply changes, it gives the same error.
<Chinmaya> guest9211: looks a weird issue
<guest9211> Chinmaya, how can i fix it?
<Chinmaya> guest9211: which ubuntu distro are you using ?
<guest9211> Chinmaya, 10.10
<Chinmaya> guest9211: i guess u want both the gnome and kde desktop
<Chinmaya> guest9211: ask in the #ubuntu channel
<guest9211> Chinmaya, yes, you are right, I am refreshing me repos while selecting the Main Server, lets see whether this fixes the problem or not.
<guest9211> no, same error appears
<Chinmaya> i never tried to install the kubuntu -desktop , in ubuntu , i installed kubuntu , so no idea :(
<guest9211> Chinmaya, thanks by the way :)
<Chinmaya> guest9211: google install kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu  , gave some pretty good results
<guest9211> Chinmaya, yeah, i am googling...
<guest9211> Chinmaya, problem fix :) from here (last post on the page): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1432198
<Chinmaya> guest9211: looks like the qtcore and svg libraries were the culprit :)
<guest9211> Chinmaya, yes, and by reinstall svg lib, the qtcore lib installed as a dependency and then everything went fine, though a valuable increase in my knowledge :)
<liquidat> Hm, with the new KDE, the kopete windo has no own systray entry anymore. This makes it impossible for me to un-hide kopete once it has been "closed to systray". Can anyone reproduce that?
<ucenik13> olla
<guest__> Hi #kubuntu guys!
<guest__> I'm talking to you from the KDE stand on the NLUUG conference!
<delac> login splash screen flickers. more precisely: the background seems to change size. what gives?
<valorie> NLUUG is where, guest__?
<valorie> we're not all guys, here
<valorie> lol
<sresu_> How to fix this error? - http://imagebin.ca/view/ol7FVn.html
<sresu_>  **.. even when the thrash is empty
<guest__> valorie: NLUUG is in Ede, The Netherlands
<guest__> sorry, #kubuntu guys and gals! ;-)
<valorie> nice, hello to geeks in the Netherlands!
<QS`> so don't all hate me or anything but i'm a total linux rookie, and a friend of mine said if i ever wanted to try a distro it would be unbuntu, but he also mentioned this distro, as well before leaving town for a couple weeks. My question is: I have vistied both sites and cannot discern what the major differences are, is there a comparison website or something, why should kubuntu be used instead of ubuntu, or is there no specific reason, just 
<valorie> the difference is the desktop, QS
<valorie> if you prefer the KDE look and feel, you'll like Kubuntu more
<QS`> that's it?
<valorie> Gnome, ubuntu
<valorie> yes
<valorie> so look at the apps you might want, and whatever wins, wins
<valorie> you can use gnome apps in Kubuntu
<valorie> and KDE apps in Ubuntu
<valorie> for instance, lots of people use Amarok in ubuntu
<valorie> etc.
<QS`> okay and allow me one more stupid question, it recomends 32bit OS and the 64bit version says amd64, does it not have proper support for intel x64 chips?
<valorie> I've never liked Gnome, but have nothing against it
<valorie> lots of my friends use it
<valorie> That I don't know
<valorie> I have AMD and use the 64-bit
<valorie> and it works well
<valorie> have been for a couple of years
<sresu_> QS`: Yes.
<valorie> very stable
<sresu_> Hi valorie
<valorie> hey, sresu_
<sresu_> QS`: It works fine for Intel x86_64
<valorie> sorry to wander off in the middle of a conversation, but I'm off to bed
<poyntz> is there a fix for the bug where kopete won't close when the X is clicked
<poyntz> in the latest kubuntu
<sresu_> valorie: Good night
<QS`> thank you for the answers to my questions cheers
<Arran> good day everybody
<drbobb> first time opened kmail, entered account data.. it's been "checking new mail" for the past ten minutes
<Arran> I need to know how I can safe an edited a file, /etc/sane.d/dll.conf. I am the only user of the PC and I have installed Kubuntu myself.
<dansflor> Arran: did you run the text editor as a root?
<skfin> drbobb: Are you using pop3 or imap?
<drbobb> skfin: imap
<skfin> drbobb: If you have lots of mails at server, it takes a while at first time
<drbobb> and yes there are a thousand or so items in my inbox
<Arran> dansflor: If I check in may groups, I am in a groop called "bruno". So, probably not.
<drbobb> but evolution doesn't mind
<skfin> It basically syncs the local mail box with server's
<drbobb> skfin: iiuc with imap it just gets the headers - that shouldn't take so long
<skfin> drbobb: If you don't have like 1000 mails at server and it still takes long, I recommend to check settings
<Arran> I use Kate for editing files
<dansflor> Arran: %sudo kate /etc/sane.d/dll.conf
<dansflor> Arran: in terminal
<Arran> Thanks, will try
<drbobb> a 1000 headers isn't that much really
<Arran> and report
<skfin> drbobb: With slow connection and with slow mail server - it is :)
<skfin> I have like 16000 headers and it takes few minutes
<drbobb> skfin: both are pretty fast in my case
<skfin> drbobb: Well, as I said, check the settings
<dansflor> is someone here familiar with PlayOnLinux? Cause I've installed starcraft and "run" button just have no effect :/
<drbobb> IIRC I have like 20mbps download
<skfin> drbobb: Should do fine, check settings, try to restart kmail and in final case, remove the identity and add it again :S
<Arran> Hi dansflor: it seems to have worked. Thanks
<noaXess> do anybody use google translator widget?
<noaXess> mine won't work.. still checking network connection
<noaXess> latest kde on 10.10
<noaXess> google translotor widget v0.5
<smooph1> anybody knows his way around screen ... is there something like xscreen?
<ikonia> smooph1: no, sorry
<Pici> smooph1: What would you expect xscreen to do?
<ikonia> I can help you with screen, but there isn't really a tool like xscreen (connect/discconnect from running X applications)
<ikonia> you can use X as a desktop and connect/disconnect to running desktop's though
<smooph1> I would expect to be able to connect to a running session of some program on my home pc via for example ssh without having to restart it
<ikonia> ssh isn't an X application
<ikonia> ssh you can use normal screen, open a screen session, ssh to the host, problem solved
<smooph1> with ssh I just wanted to express my wish for it to be encrypted
<ikonia> ssh is encypted
<ikonia> that's it's core feature
<smooph1> like I said
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> screen can do that, open a screen session, ssh to the host, problem solved
<smooph1> not sure I know what you mean ... lets call "home" the pc running the program ... "work" the pc I want to connect from ... what would you do ?
<ikonia> smooph1: I'd open a screen session on home, ssh user@work problem solved, disconnect the screen session when you are done, come back to it (reconnect when you want)
<ikonia> I'm doing something similar now for my IRC session
<Pici> Me too.
<smooph1> is it a graphical session?
<ikonia> no, curses session
<ikonia> irssi
<smooph1> ok ... it needs to be graphic ... the programm is graphics only :(
<ikonia> that product doesn't exist, but you can do it at a desktop level
<smooph1> you mean vnc ?
<ikonia> something like that, yes
<smooph1> I actually think vnc can connect to single programs ... which would work
<ikonia> I don't think it can
<ikonia> it connects to a server session, not an application
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<drbobb> skfin: no way, kmail still isn't done
<drbobb> hey, I poked it and kmail started working
<drbobb> 7367 new items in incoming
<drbobb> once kmail snapped out of its stupor, it dealt with it pretty fast
<siebren> After upgrading from Kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, window decorations do not work anymore. When I look at system settings, I get the following error: cannot load library /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kwindecoration.so. Which package do I need to reinstall in order to fix the broken upgrade?
<sunny_slls> hi
<sunny_slls> i was trying to install boost libraries for akonadi
<Riddell> sunny_slls: what do you get for apt-cache policy libphonon-dev ?
<Riddell> and   ls -l /usr/include/qt4/phonon
<Riddell> (pastebin output)
<sunny_slls> ok
<sunny_slls> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/h3aFNXtk
<sunny_slls> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/ayFzFgET
<Riddell> sunny_slls: hmm, dunno, something got confused somewhere (phonon headers are confusing, upstream keep moving them around)
<Riddell> sunny_slls: I'm try   sudo rm -r /usr/include/qt4/phonon; sudo apt-get -f install
<Riddell> I'd try..
<sunny_slls> ok
<Riddell> sunny_slls: wrong channel :)
<Riddell> sunny_slls: so problem solved?
<Pici> i/22
<sunny_slls> oh
<sunny_slls> !
<sunny_slls> sorry
<sunny_slls> Riddell, acutally i was saying that i had installed phonon via trunk successfully
<Riddell> sunny_slls: right, so that's what's clashing with the package files
<sunny_slls> so i need to clear the phonon from /usr/include/qt4/phonon
<sunny_slls> and build it again
<mdo-ollantaytamb> hola
<ikonia> !es | mdo-ollantaytamb
<ubottu> mdo-ollantaytamb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mdo-ollantaytamb> hola
<Riddell> sunny_slls: if you're building your own phonon you shouldn't install it into /usr, it will get conflicted with the packaged version and you'll get these problems
<Riddell> sunny_slls: so you should remove phonon from /usr/include/qt4/phonon, install the package (or remove it if you don't want it, but probably other things you do want depend on it) and any self compiled version put into /usr/local or /home/me/mycompiledstuff/
<sunny_slls> Riddell, i am building it from the trunk as given in http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4/Prerequisites#Phonon
<Riddell> sunny_slls: install location there depends on what you have in QTDIR
<sunny_slls> ok
<sunny_slls> but QTDIR will be set according to qt installed
<sunny_slls> Riddell, if it is changed then how it will detect qt
<sunny_slls> Riddell, since qt4 is installed in /usr/share/qt4
<mdo-ollantaytamb> Email: wson_he@hotmail.com
<Riddell> sunny_slls: it'll always look in /usr for qt, that's a known common location
<Riddell> sunny_slls: so I'd go with   cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=TRUE
<sunny_slls> ok
<sunny_slls> let me try it ouy
<sunny_slls> out
<sunny_slls> Riddell, ya it got build successfully
<sunny_slls> Riddell, now for building akonadi should i give the QTDIR path ?
<sunny_slls> i mean
<sunny_slls> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$QTDIR -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull  \-DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=TRUE
<sunny_slls> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> sunny_slls: no stick to the same place for your self compiled bits
<sunny_slls> Riddell, ya i tried to build akonadi and it threw an error
<sunny_slls> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/xgL0cHqf
<Riddell> sunny_slls: install libboost-program-options1.42-dev
<Bajk-mobil2> anybody know a way for making the kde networkmanager connect to my mobile internet from my smartfone? it always wsnts to connect via the wired network
<sunny_slls> Riddell, my package manager is showing 1.40 version of libboost -program
<sunny_slls> Riddell, shall i install that ?
<sunny_slls> Riddell, install libboost-program-options1.40-dev?
<sunny_slls> Riddell, bingo it worked
<alexandre> ola
<alexandre> ola
<victorraul> Hey
<alexandre> alguem ai fala portugues
<alexandre> ou esperanto
<Pici> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<victorraul> .no falo portugues
<victorraul> hablo español
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alexandre> ola alguem ai tem experiencia com ubutun server 10 autenticação de usuario free radius
<alexandre> I busco ajuda com freeradius
<delac> trying to get two finger scrolling working on my acer aspire one netbook. It has worked previously on older ubuntus if I did appropriate config file in /etc/hal/fdi/policy, but not anymore on kubuntu. any thoughts?
<u19809> hi all, i have problems with my ipw2200 wlan card on my D610 with kubuntu 10.10.  It worked with previous versions.  I wonder if my firmware gets loaded ... I see no messages indicating so
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> i often get this devide "alsa" something doesnt work
<surunveri> hich is probably caused by strating a java webstart program that uses sound
<surunveri> and to get sound working again i've to restart computer
<surunveri> is there anyway to restart ALSA without restaring computer
<surunveri> any1?
<GrIM147> Any one use kdevelop ?
<geekosopher> !anyone | GrIM147
<ubottu> GrIM147: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GrIM147> ok , i want to install kdevelop , does kdevelop from the ubuntu reports include python support
<surunveri> is there anyway to restart ALSA without restaring computer
<DarthFrog> surunveri: Which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<surunveri> 10.054
<surunveri> 04
<DarthFrog> surunveri: Are you using PulseAudio?
<surunveri> idk
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> i dont think there's any modification
<markus__> hy everybody
<markus__> my windows only shor a maximize button. how do I get a minimize button?
<Chani> strange, I remember typing but the backlog says I didn't...
 * Chani really needs to eat :P
<Chani> anyways, quick poll: if you were looking for a todolist applet, would you look under "Productivity" or "Utilities"?
<geekosopher> Chani: 'utilities'... everything in computers is meant for productivity :)
<Chani> geekosopher: even the lolcats? ;)
<surunveri> is there anyway to restart ALSA without restaring computer
<Chani> surunveri: reload the sound modules maybe?
<Chani> it's been a looooong time since I've had to mess with sound things
<geekosopher> Chani: lolcats? sorry but I am uninitiated
<Chani> wow.
<Chani> geekosopher: you seriously haven't heard of lolcats?
<geekosopher> Chani: never, asking googly about it :(
<Chani> geekosopher: http://icanhascheezburger.com/
<delac> does Dolphin have setting for same kind of confirmation dialog as Nautilus when you try to open a shellscript? I would like to have one, that is.
<delac> or is there a setting not to try to run any files when only clicking them?
<geekosopher> Chani: google also sent me there... but what is it? May be I am deprived of sleep, thats why not able to understand
<Guest53519> shit
<Chani> geekosopher: it's funny. and it's the opposite of prouctive ;)
<Chani> delac: well.. I know it'll only run things that are +x.... and you can set it to run on double-click instead...
 * Chani might actually switch back to that... would make it much easier to select things
<geekosopher> Chani: sorry about not getting the joke... may be you can lol about that :P
 * geekosopher is going to sleep
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> I'm running kubuntu 10.10 with an apple alumnium keyboard
<PasNox> in contrary of what is saying kde / launchpad / google , the keys F13, F14 & F15 are not mapped to printscreen, scrolllock, pause
<reisio> come with a VNC server?
<PasNox> any idea on how to fix that ?
<reisio> PasNox: what keyboard is this?
<PasNox> no i'm runniong linux on my personnal PC computer, but the mouse / keyboard are shared by a kvm to my mac / pc
<PasNox> apple aluminium keyboard
<reisio> ah
<reisio> PasNox: which kernel?
<PasNox> well, kubuntu 10.10 - uptodate
<PasNox> but the probleme is present still feisty ... :/
<PasNox> reisio:
<reisio> PasNox: what does uname -a say?
<PasNox> reisio: Linux pasnox-desktop 2.6.35-22-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Sat Oct 16 20:45:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<PasNox> i'm using french keyboard
<reisio> layout or version of the keyboard?
<PasNox> how i know that ?
<reisio> PasNox: is it QWERTY or AZERTY?
<reisio> on the keys
<PasNox> azerty
<reisio> they physical keys
<PasNox> azerty/french
<reisio> cool
<PasNox> why?
<reisio> literalist :p
<reisio> PasNox: does that have a two-story enter key?
<maria__> hello everyboody
<PasNox> reisio: i don't understand your question
<maria__> can anyone helpme to tell where i can find my wallpaper when i install from the kde wherre did he go
<reisio> PasNox: the return key, on the right, does it look like the one here? http://davidbosman.fr/imac/images/clavier-apple-alu-azerty-002.jpg
<PasNox> reisio: exactly
<PasNox> i checked : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Keyboard
<PasNox> but my keyboard is not in :D
<PasNox> dunno where to found it on google ;)
<kyubutsu> maria__: look in system settings>workspace appearance
<reisio> PasNox: so you just can't find a 104-ish-key azerty/french layout in sets?
<PasNox> reisio: do u know the exact name of this keyboard ? i had it with my mac pro
<PasNox> reisio: hm i have applied apple / alu keyboard ?
<PasNox> let me check
<PasNox> from system settings, currently i'm using : Apple | Apple template
<PasNox> reisio:
<PasNox> Apple | Apple as hardware*
<maria__> kyubutsu:im there in what to do?
<PasNox> and keyboard layout is Apple-macintosh
<reisio> ah here we are :p http://storeimages.apple.com/1456/as-images.apple.com/is/image/AppleInc/MB110F?wid=1200&hei=1200&fmt=jpeg&qlt=95&op_sharpen=0&resMode=bicub&op_usm=0.5,0.5,0,0&iccEmbed=0&layer=comp
<sunny_slls> hi people
<maria__> kyubutsu:thank you
<sunny_slls> Riddell, at the last moment while building kdelibs it threw an error
<sunny_slls> Riddell, http://pastebin.com/Hp0c9c1S
<reisio> PasNox: you might ask #ubuntu-fr, man
<sunny_slls> Riddell, please have a look at it
<PasNox> reisio: i got exactly this one, what' it's name ?
<reisio> PasNox: seen these? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard https://bugs.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/262408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262408 in Mactel Support "SysRq key equivalent needed" [Low,New]
<reisio> actually in this image, the key labels look photoshopped over the original image :p
<PasNox> reisio: i will read after dinner, cya . Thanks
<reisio> not that I don't believe it exists
<sunny_slls> anyone please have a look at my problem
<sunny_slls> http://pastebin.com/Hp0c9c1S
<maria__> kyubutsu:what to do next with the theme i try to install and there without install
<maria__> hello everybody
<reisio> hi
<maria__> can anyone help me to install an theme in kde
<maria__> resio:can you helpeme to install an theme in kde
<reisio> maria__: sure
<reisio> maria__: a theme for which part?
<maria__> i try to install when is the part to click install nothing happens
<kyubutsu> maria__: default kde wallpaper is at desktop settings [rightclick desktop, bottom option in the dialog]
<maria__> kyubutsu:im there
<coz_> hey guys,, what are these yellow squares at the bottom?/ each time I middle click on the desktop another box appears ,, I had to disable middle click paste   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/yellow.png
<kyubutsu> but, that will only allow for changing wallpaper.. kde has themes divided into about 3 areas
<maria__> kyubutsu:i try to get new wallpapers when i click install nothing happens
<maria__> resio:for the background
<reisio> maria__: the button under 'Details'?
<kyubutsu> download image, then use alt-d to add
<maria__> kyubutsu:when i install from the hard drive its ok, when i install from get new wallpapers they do nothing
<maria__> reisio:thank you
<maria__> kyubutsu:thank you
<kyubutsu> alt-d,s that is.. anyhow.. you already know one way it does work.. so, do it that way  :)
<kyubutsu> either way you must download file..
<delac> any way to make the battery monitor to autohide when the battery is removed?
<reisio> delac: that's fairly picky :p
<kyubutsu> delac: check its settings .. you might find something
<delac> well, the "auto" setting doesnt seem to do that
<kyubutsu> i'd also check in powermanagement
<delac> well, except after logout/login...
<PasNox> reisio: it looks photoshoped, but it's exactly my keyboard ;)
<reisio> PasNox: yeah :p
<delac> well ok, the battery monitor will automatically show up when the battery is inserted, but wont go away until relogin
<delac> gues that's good enough...
<akR4> ji
<PasNox> hm
<PasNox> i have checked in systemesettings khotkeys - when i try to configure shortcuts with my apple keyboard, it print correctly printscreen when i push F13 etc, but when i press the y for it start ksnapshot - it does not works
<PasNox> same for F14 & F15
<westy> any idea why the Go suite doesnt work? GoPlay, GoAdmin, etc. awesome little tool
<westy> it doesnt show any packages at all
<spirov92> hi, I have an isuue with the touchpad of an HP 4520s. It is said to support multitouch, but I can't get it to work.
<spirov92> HP offers drivers for it, but they're only available as an RPM for SUSE enterprise.
<spirov92> can someone help?
<rork> spirov92: you can use alien to convert RPM packages to deb, then use dpkg to install them
<spirov92> rork: thanks, I'll try that
<mosquito> Hi , I'm usind Kde 4.5 and I cannot change fonts: when I change them in font setings they autochange automatically to the defaut:ubuntu 9 .Does anyone have the same problem?
<spirov92> weird...I run sudo alien --to-deb synaptics*.rpm and the output says it's converted, but no file is created
<delac> after sleep (suspend to ram) there is some odd white stripe on top of my panel that doesnt go away unless i restart plasma desktop. thoughts?
<t126401> hello
<t126401> hello
<apparle> hi guys
<apparle> how to install the kde 4.5.3 updates?
<rork> apparle: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.3
<apparle> rork: but is the ppa stable?
<apparle> and do these updates ever come to the main ubuntu repos?
<rork> apparle: I don't know, I don't know
<apparle> k
<apparle> virtuoso backend is continuously consuming 50%cpu even when file indexer is idle and I am not searching anything. how to fix that
<burlala> hi
<Chani> apparle: known bug. might be fixed if you upgrade virtuoso and/or kde? otherwise, you can disable all of nepomuk in systemsettings... eh.. the easiest way to reach that settings module is alt-f2, start typing nepomuk
<apparle> Chani: upgrade virtuoso? from where the kubuntu-ppa or is there anyother ppa for it
<Chani> I don't know
<apparle> also, why am I dropped to command line when I logout?
<apparle> is there anyway to delete Auto Eth0 connection?
<apparle> Chani: but does an update fix it for sure?
<Chani> apparle: I'm not sure. it's one of those really evil bugs that pretends to be fixed and then comes back
<apparle> Chani: nepomuk improves every time but is never fixed totally, always there is a memory/cpu hog
<Chani> apparle: fwiw it has worked for me for the last month, no more cpu-eating. :)
<apparle> Chani: what about RAM?
<apparle> Chani: and did you update to which version of kde?
<mdo-ollantaytamb> hola
<Chani> apparle: I have no problems with ram.  I'm using trunk kde, though. :)
<apparle> Chani: good, lets hope by next update nepomuk will work without a problem
<lorah> burned the network card, but changed the kubuntu, not recognizing her, is working on windows
<vitamincarrot> uh oh ... my kubuntu wont stream media from my netgear nas
<vitamin-carrot> would anyone know why I cannot stream media from my NAS?
<vitamin-carrot> T_T
<moetunes> do you have the appropriate media codec installed?
<vitamin-carrot> yes i have the Kubuntu restricted extras installed and i am using VLC
<moetunes> I don't bother with streaming - someone in #videolan might have a clue if noone here knows...
<vitamin-carrot> cheers ears
<moetunes> heh
<kavurt> i can connect my wifi. but the new user i created cannot see any available wireless networks. what should i do?
<moetunes> what groups are the new user in?
<kavurt> moetunes: default groups. ill check one moment
<kavurt> dialout, cdrom, floppy, audio, video, plugdev, lpadmin moetunes
<moetunes> kavurt:  that seems fine afaik - I don't use wireless so maybe this will have a clue
<moetunes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Firefishe> in kubuntu/kde 4.5.1, where is the 'key sequence to kill the x server'?  It seems to have moved.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> i have written a app, what want some suggestions and some feedback, can anyone guide me
<moetunes> Firefishe:  from here - http://linux.about.com/od/linux101/l/blnewbie5_1.htm - <Alt><SysRq><k> Kill all processes (including X) which are running on the currently active virtual console. This key combination is know as "secure access key" (SAK).
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  maybe someone in ##programming might be able to help - depends on the app the language you used etc
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: I am using Qt. i want some suggestions relating to features that uses need. I feel its ok with the feedback of normal uses :)
<moetunes> k
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: one small doubt
<Vitamin-Carrot> nope the folkes over in videolan have no cloue
<moetunes> Vitamin-Carrot:  maybe check the netgear site for clues or...
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: i have registered a bug in strigi, i havent got any replay or any thing from anyone, this is link active or should i file a bug somewhere else
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3087633&group_id=171000&atid=856302
<ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x4af7c68> bug 3087633 not found
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: is this link active or should i file a bug somewhere else
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  looks like you didn't file it right
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: how do you say that
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  you gave the link and ubottu couldn't find the bug
<moetunes>  <ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x4af7c68> bug 3087633 not found
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 3087633 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/3087633)
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: did you open the link in a browser?
<moetunes> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: please see the link
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  it's a bug you listed in strigis' sourforge page - I know nothing about how they handle bugs - maybe look for a mailing list or similar
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: i initially reported in kde bugs report, but there redirected me here, i will paste the bug report link now
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: here is the link to the bug report -->https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253905
<ubottu> KDE bug 253905 in general "dolphin displays id3 tags of mp3 file wrongly when the file is not indexed by nepomuk" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  it says it is resolved - you think it is still an issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: no its not resolved , read the comment #6 in the bug report
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  I'm not interested in strigi bugs - repost the bug or file a new one
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: is the strigi developement team active?
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  I don't know - I would assume so
<labuser> how to confgiure vnc server in xubuntu to  allow viewing/controlling :0 display -  Sorry newbie here
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: is there a strigi devel channel?
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  there's #kde
<moetunes> labuser:  there's the #xubuntu channel for xubuntu stuff :)
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes:  ok, i will try something there.thank you
<moetunes> np :)
<labuser> ok thanks
<moetunes> labuser:  do you know how to join a diff channel? - do   /join #xubuntu
<labuser> no I tried in the Konversation tool - but don't think it worked
<labuser> ok I'll try that
<labuser> worked - thanks moetunes!!
<moetunes> np :)
#kubuntu 2010-11-12
<fabio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<yigegong> #ubuntu-cn
<fabio> hello
<dbc254> can anyone tell me how to find the ID of my new wireless card?
<d_ed> what do you mean by ID?
<d_ed> Mac Address?
<dbc254> I just put the card in. How do I get it to scan for anything?
<xrdodrx> Is the standard kubuntu-desktop suitable for a netbook?
<Pici> xrdodrx: Sure.
<xrdodrx> Pici, I mean is it slower than GNOME
<Pici> xrdodrx: Oh.  I don't know.  I don't use KDE myself.
<xrdodrx> because I like KDE so much more, but am hesitant to put it on here
<xrdodrx> Pici, umm, ok
<xrdodrx> o_O
<jmichaelx> xrdodrx: kde has a netbook gui built-in, but you will have to read up on how to use it... i never have
<Pici> xrdodrx: I thought you were just asking in regards to the package name.
<jmichaelx> xrdodrx: yo umay have to install a few packages to have that netbook gui available, though
<xrdodrx> @Pici, lol I'm not that dumb, @jmichaelx, do you think it would run fine w/o the netbook gui
<jmichaelx> xrdodrx: i don't see why not
<Pici> xrdodrx: Didn't mean to say you were.  People do ask that though ;)
<xrdodrx> I mean, does it make much of a difference.
<xrdodrx> Because unity actually was slower (for me) than regular gnome
<jmichaelx> xrdodrx: the kubuntu netbook gui does not have unity, of course
<xrdodrx> jmichaelx, yeah
<xrdodrx> but I'm just asking if the netbook gui would be that much quicker
<jmichaelx> xrdodrx: unity is one reason i stayed with 10.04 on my dell mini-9... not to mention the fact that mobile intel drivers in 10.10 suck
<jmichaelx> xrdodrx: lie i said, i have never used it
<jmichaelx> like*
<xrdodrx> eh, I may as well just install it
<xrdodrx> I can always apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop
<xrdodrx> right?
<jmichaelx> well.... apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop... and no, kubuntu-desktop is only a meta-package... removing it would only remove the meta-package itself, but not all of the packages it causes to be installed
<xrdodrx> jmichaelx, I think this'll work: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<shjordan> Hi
<shjordan> can anyione help me?
<paska> what's ur problem?
<shjordan> my screen resolution is now set to full hd, i just installed nvidia driver.
<shjordan> BUT, all my fonts are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo small that i can't even read the names on the K-menu
<shjordan> detail = i'm using a 32" full hd monitor.
<shjordan> i'm not used to Kubuntu, if i was, i could take a screenshot to you.
<paska> press printscreen to take a screenshot
<shjordan> paska: where can i paste it? over internet?
<paska> I use imageshack
<jmichaelx> is there any way to automatically disable screensavers while watching videos in apps like miro?
<shjordan> uploading
<shjordan> gonna take a while.
<shjordan> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/9793/crappygv.png
<shjordan> have a look paska
<paska> i had that problem a while ago. i don't remember the solution atm. i'll try to remember
<shjordan> hmm
<shjordan> paska: do your best, and thank you.
<paska> go to system settings->appearance->font settings and force fonts dpi to 96
<paska> you can find system settings in the KDE menu on the bottom left
<shjordan> paska: should i relog/reboot after that?
<paska> not sure. if pressing 'apply' doesn't do the changes instantly, try to logout and back in
<shjordan> ok
<shjordan> brb
<shjordan> paska: thank you, it worked BUT...
<shjordan> that botton bar... is not extended as well, any solutions to that aesthetic problem?
<paska> right click on desktop->unlock widgets and then right click on the taskbar, panel options->panel settings->height
<paska> and when ur done adjusting the taskbar height, right click and press lock widgets
<paska> oh, do you mean the taskbar does not fill the screen horizontally?
<shjordan> yep
<paska> then drag the sliders (with arrow on them) when in panel settings
<paska> got it?
<shjordan> omg omg omg
<shjordan> i fu*ked up with my panel, and now it frozes...
<shjordan> i can't even change it back to previus state
<shjordan> could anyone try to help me?
<shjordan> i mean my plasma-desktop became frozen
<shjordan> is there a way to reset it?
<shjordan> solved...
<shjordan> but i cant hear anothing... =\
<shjordan> can anyone help me solving this?
<shjordan> damn
<shjordan> i can't hear nothing
<shjordan> nothing at all
<shjordan> =\
<westy> everytime I go to foo.com rekonq is not filling in my password, even though its in kwallet. Is this a bug or a setting that I am missing. It asks to store the password each time
<sobczyk> anyone can tell me what is the average space that kmix takes up? I  htink it shouldn't take 700MB
<mkpaa_> is there a repository for up-to-date kitchensync?
<xyv> hello everyone
<xyv> can I play drm protected musicon kubuntu
<xyv> because vlc isnot able to play it
<xyv> seems like I have figoure out myself
<sresu_> Muon package manager gives an option to save markings of packages for installation/removal/purge which can be used for next session. This option appears when you mark a package for installation but quit without installing it. Can I save all the markings made for the packages and use it in cases of re-installation of OS?
<sresu_> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 952 kB
 * chinmaya is away: I'm busy
 * chinmaya is back (gone 00:03:05)
 * chinmaya is away: I'm busy
 * chinmaya is back (gone 00:13:40)
<tsimpson> chinmaya: please disable that away message
<Tyr_Kyella2012> hello room
<pYroman1ac> hello there
<Tyr_Kyella2012> wonderin if anyone has come across "Lucidiot" lately
<comawhite> Is there a way to remove the Qt3 based apps so I don't accidently install them or pull them in?
<valorie> you mean you want to pin to Qt2 or something?
<comawhite> valorie: naw, i just want the latest applications to show up only, no multiple version apps, etc
<valorie> I see
<zegenie> anyone in here got the CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+PageUp shortcut to display the fancy "show windows" effect?
<sobczyk> is it normal for kmix to take 3GB of memory?
<sobczyk> sobczyk   2945 37.5 75.7 8304072 2965544 ?     Rl   20:22   3:54 /usr/bin/kmix
<comawhite> sobczyk: no
<stevellion> anyone know if/why archive.ubuntu.com is down?  For me I'm unable to connect or ping.
<bazhang> stevellion, it is; being worked on now.
<sobczyk> is there a way to troubleshoot the cause of the leak?
<sobczyk> it would be nice to be able to use the tray icon
<stevellion> bazhang - thanks for the feedback :)
<sobczyk> is there any alternative to kmix?
<Arran> Hi there
<Arran> Anybody some experience with an Epson Perfection V300 Photo?
<rork> Arran: please ask your question, the problem might not be specific for that printer/scanner, do name the device though for it might be ;)
<rork> sobczyk: maybe alsamixer but I don't know if that works with other audio systems then alsa
<Arran> OK: the scanner is not detected at all, despite I have done all the necessary drivers installations. Epson Scanner V300
<Yunife> Hi. I've installed Kubuntu 10.10 and I've problem with KDE. I use system normal and then KDE don't responds to mouse, but keyboard work corectly. Any idea? Bug?
<rork> Arran: is it listed under `lsusb` ? and under `sane-find-scanner` ?
<rork> Yunife: either that or it's not supported, it's broken or it's plugged in the wrong port. (Yes, I was able to fix a mouse by plugging it into another usb port)
<Arran> it is listed under "lsusb", but not under "sane find scanner"
<Yunife> rork: Mouse work, pointer's moving correctly, right click work, but left click stops work after few minutes
<Yunife> rork: interface of KDE stops respond on left click after few minutes and also hover effect on buttons not work after :(
<magIRCien> salut, y a quelqu'un ?
<magIRCien> ^e^o << quelqu'un peu m'expliquer pourquoi moi clavier ne fonctinonepas avec konversation ?
<rork> !fr | magIRCien
<ubottu> magIRCien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rork> Yunife: you're not the only one with that problem, maybe you can find a workaround here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575239
<Shaan7> Hi, kubuntu 10.10 doesn't have packages for the required versin of libpolkit-dev for trunk (I know its optional, but I want it). Any PPAs with updated versions?
<Velocifero28> test~<
<rork> works~<
<Velocifero28> awesome
<rork> Arran: have you installed image scan? http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/faq/id000651.php
<Yunife> rork: Thanks, I'm going to try it We hope It helps me
<Arran> >rork. Yes, both files from avasys are installed.
<ucenik09> Hello.
<ucenik09> LoL
<ucenik09> oxymoron
<rork> Arran: have you seen this topic? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000341
<sresu> Muon package manager gives an option to save markings of packages for installation/removal/purge which can be used for next session. This option appears when you mark a package for installation but quit without installing it. Can I save all the markings made for the packages and use it in cases of re-installation of OS?
<Arran> >rork: no, but after the F-1 tr5aining seission (which is look at with one eye) I go after it. The page is loaded in Firefox.
<James147> sresu: in maverick kpackagekit can export a list of installed packages
<sresu> James147: How can I do that?
<James147> sresu: in kpackagekit > Get and remove software tab > installed packages > export installed pckage list...
<sresu> James147: The exporing works but importing doesn't recognise the .catalog files
<sresu> exporting*
<James147> sresu: :S never actually tried it before..
<sresu> James147: Well, I was thinking of such options so that it can be helpful to install in cone click all packages due re-installation instead of seeing the list and manally installing one by one
<sresu> Ahh.. my eyes are straining.. typo again
<James147> sresu: yeah, i htink thats what those options are for... but I havnt actually tried them so dont know how well they work... didnt think they wouldent though ;
<sresu> James147: Can you please try one there?
<James147> sresu: installing stuff atm
<sresu> James147: Ah-ok. Opening the catalog file by Kpk externally also doesn't help
<sresu> I tried all this from new user
<sresu> So that there is no conflict
<sresu> Maybe, not sure
<James147> sresu: ... not sure a new user would help with this as all packages are system wide... but what error does it give?
<sresu> Yes
<sresu> No error. It should first be able to recognise the *.catalog files it created. Its not recognising those in the folders in which its created after exporting
<cuznt> is there a scripting channel?
<James147> sresu: hmm, mine worked :S
<James147> sresu: what version of kpackagekit?
<James147> cuznt: might help if you say what your scripting for
<sresu> James147: 0.6.2-0ubunutu1
<James147> sresu: hmm, same here... are the files created by the export with the .catalog extension?
<cuznt> i am learning basic scripting for konsole. but really basic. i am a gnubee
<sresu> James147: Yes, that's what I said before :)
<James147> cuznt: so bash scripting?
<James147> cuznt: then try #bash
<cuznt> ty
<James147> sresu: not sure, its finding the .catalog files fine here :S
<James147> sresu: try chaning the filter to *
<James147> sresu: what version of kde are you using?
<sresu> James147: Do you use Muon package manager?'
<James147> no
<sresu> James147: The latest kpk is close to software-centre(gnome) but muon is very much alike synaptic
<James147> sresu: dont really need another packagemanager :) I tend to use aptitude anyway
<sresu> Yeah
<theannihilator> hi all
<theannihilator> how do you static an ip in 10.04
<James147> theannihilator: here is one way: http://codesnippets.joyent.com/posts/show/319
<ubuntu> hello guise
<ubuntu> if i chose to install side by side. will it keep my other windows install and add the kxstudio install on that partition?
<ubuntu> or does it only mean that it keeps the partitions the way they are but i lose the old data?
<James147> ubuntu: kxstudio?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i guess you linux people call that
<ubuntu> a distro
<ubuntu> or something.
<ubuntu> along the lines.. i guess
<James147> ubuntu: not heard of that distro before... and I cannot say what it will do, this is the support channel for kubuntu
<James147> ubuntu: you might want to joib #kxstudio
<ubuntu> so "side by side" is really that uncommon in linux glossary?
<James147> join ^^
<ubuntu> already in there
<ubuntu> no one around atm i guess
<James147> ubuntu: no, my guess is that it will resize you partition and install in the new free space, but i do not know the distro so i cannot say for sure
<sresu> !info jovie
<ubottu> jovie (source: kdeaccessibility): a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 387 kB, installed size 1160 kB
<Arran> > rork: es, i did look at the site. I have actually done everything, but nothing helps. Quite disappointing, because it run OK under Ubuntu 09.10
<theannihilator> i try to edit my interface file and i dont have anything that stats auto eth0....
<theannihilator> what am i missing
<Arran> And I did not use the on-year old drivers, but now downloads...
<apparle> theannihilator: what are you trying to do?
<Arran> Tschüss! I am leaving for now.
<theannihilator> create a static ip
<apparle> theannihilator: any problems with network manager?
<apparle> theannihilator: why are you using the interfaces file?
<theannihilator> i went through the kde network module and just created a new network connection but for somereason it displays the dns reversed of what i type in
<theannihilator> cause that is how i am used to creating a static ip
<apparle> theannihilator: that is alright, it is just displayed reverse, it is alright
<ubuntu> thx james
<ubuntu> apparently its non-destructive.. keeps the data
<apparle> theannihilator: which kubuntu version?
<ubuntu> so.
<ubuntu> have a nice one. gonna try right now
<ubuntu> :]
<theannihilator> 10.04
<theannihilator> brb
<apparle> theannihilator: last time I used 10.04, my dns was also displayed reverse, otherwise it was working perfectly
<theannihilator> ok
<theannihilator> well that is all wubi installs lo
<theannihilator> lol
<apparle> theannihilator: why don't you try the latest 10.10
<theannihilator> how can i install it using wubi?
<theannihilator> i have windows installed on my computer and i dont feel like repartitioning it atm lol
<eagles0513875> theannihilator: just run the wubi installer off the cd after you have booted on windows
<theannihilator> lol
<theannihilator> ok
<apparle> theannihilator: you can install 10.10 on wubi
<apparle> theannihilator: just get the latest CD or wubi exe
<theannihilator> do i need to dl the i386 version since my windows is 32bit
<theannihilator> or can will 64bit work
<apparle> theannihilator: that depends on your processor
<apparle> theannihilator: how much ram?
<theannihilator> its a pentium D
<theannihilator> 2gb
<eagles0513875> 2gb of ram
<eagles0513875> not to shabby for an early dualcore
<theannihilator> it was free lol
<apparle> eagles0513875: I have pentium d with 1.2g
<theannihilator> 3ghz pd
<apparle> theannihilator: stick to i386
<eagles0513875> theannihilator: free is gd
<theannihilator> k
<eagles0513875> i wont mention my current desktop then
<theannihilator> yea i got 2 80gb hdds 1 160gb hdd a pentium d 3.0ghz and 2 gigs of ram free
<James147> :)
<theannihilator> all i did was buy a 1tb hdd power supply and motherboard
<apparle> theannihilator: there is no point installing 64bit unless you have enough RAM
<theannihilator> which only cost about 250$us
<eagles0513875> i have a 2tb hdd for linux 500gb for win 7
<theannihilator> i do a media computer
<eagles0513875> 8gb ddr2 800mhz and an intel core2 quad q9550 and an asus p5n-d motherboard
<theannihilator> and one of the programs i have is windows bsed
<apparle> eagles0513875: what do you put in 2.5tb?
<theannihilator> nice
<theannihilator> i need a 2tb hdd
<apparle> eagles0513875: awesome comp man
<theannihilator> my 1tb is already 89% full
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> damn remove some of the dirty stuff
<eagles0513875> anywho we going offtopic here
<apparle> :D
<theannihilator> not really
<theannihilator> lol
<apparle> theannihilator: just to warn, there are a few bugs in kubuntu 10.10
<theannihilator> we discussing what a good media computer should be
<theannihilator> ......
<theannihilator> like what
<Pici> And you can do that in #kubuntu-offtopic.  #kubuntu is for support.
<theannihilator> lol ok
<apparle> theannihilator: I had graphics problems, and then amarok can't save playlist and logout crashes graphics
<theannihilator> .... well i would be using vlc anways
<apparle> theannihilator: the first and last one, I have found a workaround, so I'm happy, but I didn't find solution to amarok
<theannihilator> considering most of my files are in mkv form
<apparle> theannihilator: which gpu?
<theannihilator> i have a nvidia
<theannihilator> 9400
<apparle> theannihilator: then you are good to go, my friend's nvidia runs awesome
<theannihilator> i prefer nvidia over ati because of reliability in linux and in most of my games i play
<BluesKaj> theannihilator, the dragonplayer plays mkv without any problems on my setup
<theannihilator> my only problems in using straight linux is orb
<theannihilator> and verizon media center
<apparle> theannihilator: I have pentium D 2.8 and 1.5gb ram and 1TB. does having a gfx card lot of difference? particularly games?
<apparle> theannihilator: which mobo?
<theannihilator> i have an nvida 6i
<theannihilator> nforce
<theannihilator> in that setup having a higher end card does make a big deal
<theannihilator> especially in linux games
<theannihilator> or even when playing game in wine
<apparle> ok, I got to go. bye
<theannihilator> bye
<theannihilator> whats the big differences in 10.04 and 1010
<gunsofbrixton> hi, just wondering, what software license is google voice under? is it free software?
<theannihilator> i think
<theannihilator> is there an iso program in kubunt
<theannihilator> u
<Darkie_DJ> which package do I remove to completely disable the netbook remix?
<Darkie_DJ> for 10.10
<vmplanet> pppp
<fmerges> hi
<fmerges> on ubuntu 10.10 im getting when im trying to execute a python qt app: python: /build/buildd/sip4-qt3-4.10.5/siplib/siplib.c:2600: sip_api_parse_result: Assertion `assign_helper != ((void *)0)' failed.   any idea?
<KukuNut> can't find it but is 4.6 for 11.04?
<KukuNut> never mind
<theannihilator> how do you install 1010 using wubi when it says that you need to boot to the live cd?
<theannihilator> back
<dasKreech> theannihilator: How are you installing?
<sresu> GPU is hanging rapidly. The screen hangs. How to fix it?
<house_of_cain> does anyone know how I can turn on tab completion for yakuake?
<yoyo> like double tabbing?
<house_of_cain> yoyo:  so that I don't have to type the full name, I can type the first few letters and then hit tab
<house_of_cain> yoyo:  having a command history that works would also be very helpful
<tjingboem> i can throw anything in the Trash but when i look into it it is empty. Is this a bug?
<kirillnext> what install, for samba in windows
<theannihilator> hey how do you do wubi 1010
<theannihilator> cause the cd just says to do a live cd and then install from ti
<theannihilator> it*
<sresu> Which application can help me trim audio files?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone able to send and receive files though bluedevil to nokia smart phones?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: mm maybe
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: read this ... but remove kbluetooth from the string
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: have you 10'.10?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: 10.10
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: ok so read this but remove kbluetooth from the string sudo apt-get install stuff
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: phoenix_firebrd: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/kubuntu-10-04-browse-your-phone-with-kde-with-bluetooth/
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok
<sresu> How to append two audio files?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: when i run the command "sdptool browse X" , i am getting an error "Failed to connect to SDP server on X: Connection timed out"
<Peace-> sresu: ? which kind of ?
<Peace-> wav ?
<sresu> mp3
<Peace-> sresu: sudo apt-get install kwave
<sresu> Next?
<phoenix_firebrd> audacity?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: audacity ? is agtk
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: kwave is qt
<phoenix_firebrd> good
<Peace-> there is another ...
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/audio-editor-for-kde/
<sresu> Peace-:  What backend kwave relies on? ffmepg?
<Peace-> but i think kwave is the easier
<Peace-> sresu: look at the link up
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: forget that stuff
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: just now try to use bluetooth
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i will try some
<Peace-> who is of ottawa?
<Peace-> xD
<sresu> Peace-: Can it append audio files? Joining of audio files?
<sresu> I don't see such options
<Peace-> sresu: import...
<Peace-> import....
<Peace-> file ----->import
<sresu> No I've installed kwave now and there is no such option of import under File
<mrcreativity> are desktop effects inherently unstable
<Peace-> omg
<mrcreativity> or is it just my installation
<Peace-> sresu: wait there is for sure import just check th estupid menu...
<Peace-> -.-
<sresu> http://imagebin.ca/view/q66QCqVl.html
<sresu> Peace-: http://imagebin.ca/view/w2V2ciF0.html http://imagebin.ca/view/q66QCqVl.html
<Peace-> sresu: then opne the first mp3
<Peace-> sresu: select all the track
<Peace-> press CTRL C
<Peace-> now open the second mp3
<Peace-> go whre you want press CTRL V
<Peace-> should work
<Peace-> of course you have not to close the first kwave with mp3 open
<sresu> Peace-: Have you used kwave before?
<Peace-> or consider to tinstall sresu sonic visualiser
<Peace-> sresu: yea
<Peace-> i have sent a bug even
<sresu> sonic visualiser part of package manager, Peace-?
<Peace-> sresu: sudo apt-get install sonic-visualiser
<sresu> !info sonic-visualiser
<ubottu> Package sonic-visualiser does not exist in maverick
<Peace-> sresu: make sure the ouput devices is the default card
<Peace-> o wow
<sresu> !info sonic-visualizer
<ubottu> Package sonic-visualizer does not exist in maverick
<sresu> !info sonic-visualizer lucid
<ubottu> Package sonic-visualizer does not exist in lucid
<Peace-> sresu: http://www.sonicvisualiser.org/
<sresu> !info sonic-visualiser lucid
<ubottu> Package sonic-visualiser does not exist in lucid
<Peace-> sresu: if you have not the package you can downoad
<sresu> Peace-: And it can help me append two files, right?
<Peace-> sresu: i mean it's a audio editor ...
<Peace-> sresu: look at the screen
<Peace-> ...
<sresu> Does it append two audio files? You are suggesting me solution
<sresu> Probably it doesn't
<Peace-> sresu: ok
<Peace-> i have used kwave..
<Peace-> anyway..
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> just right now
<sresu> Peace-: Sonic Visualiser is a program for viewing and exploring audio data for semantic music analysis and annotation.
<sresu> Peace-: Anyways, thanks. I'm still at the same place where I started asking about appending audio files.
<sresu> Peace-: sox -m first_file second_file joined_file
<Peace-> sresu: you can do it with an interface
<Peace-> or with sox of course
<Peace-> kwave is a sox interface
<Peace-> like audacity
<Peace-> ...
<sresu> Oh.. so why didn't you say about sox before?
<sresu> I'm very confortable with CLI than GUI
<Peace-> well the most of people here wants what they do on windows
<Peace-> so..
<moth> hey guys how can i view hidden files in my home ? CTRL+H did not work
<Peace-> but xD i am a scripter
<sresu> Alt + .
<sresu> moth: ^^
<Peace-> sresu: i have done a audio looper with sox via bash
<sresu> Peace-: Anyways, thanks..
<moth> sresu, thank u
<sresu> oh.. cool!
<pepone> Hi, i have update to networkmanager-0.8.2  knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20101012 and wifi connection stop to work any ideas
<freinhar1> hi!
<Peace-> sresu: http://cli-apps.org/content/show.php/lal+linux+audio+looper?content=102398
<Peace-> xD
<freinhar1> how can i make the devicenotifier ignore the first partition of a ipod which he can't mount anyways?
<sresu> Peace-: Ah-ok
<Peace-> sresu: are you interested to test a script to automount video on kdenlive?
<BluesKaj> pepone, which network wifi hardware do you have on your pc/laptop ?
<sresu> Peace-:  default sox in ubuntu repos has no mp3 support, how to enable it?
<Peace-> sresu: sudo apt-get install libsox-fmt-all
<sresu> Sure?
<Peace-> sresu: medibuntu open
<Peace-> sresu: sure
<theannihilator> 1010 will not update 1004
<theannihilator> :(
<sresu> Peace-: $ sox -m Finaljpwhiting.mp3 trimAE.mp3 Final.mp3
<sresu> sox FAIL formats: can't open output file `Final.mp3': SoX was compiled without MP3 encoding support
<pepone> BluesKaj: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 the driver is up and the interface is detected in Knetworkmanager
<Peace-> sresu: medibuntu ?
<Peace-> lame ?
<sresu> huh?
<sresu> lame?
<Peace-> sresu: libsox-fmt-all should enable that stuff
<freinhar1> does maverick use devicekit?
<sresu> Peace-: That`s the one although I thought it was libsox-fmt-mp3
<Peace-> well i use all because i need every formats
<BluesKaj> !BCM | pepone
<ubottu> pepone: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Peace-> xD
<sresu> kk
<pepone> BluesKaj: sorry i m in the wrong channel
<Peace-> sresu: maybe you should try to encode it into wav
<pepone> BluesKaj: i m looking for gentoo :)
<sresu> Peace-: Umm.. that will consume more time.. lemme see
<sresu> And i know how to do it
<Peace-> sresu: anyway kwae open a new window...
<Peace-> kwae
<Peace-> sigh
<sresu> kwae?
<Peace-> sresu: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw11
<Peace-> kwave
<BluesKaj> pepone, good luck with that :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<BluesKaj> trying to install gentoo is worse than wearing a hair shirt IMO
<Peace-> hahahaha
<sresu> BluesKaj: Gentoo
<sresu> Yeah, but I still like it more since it was first distro
<BluesKaj>  sresu ?
<sresu> BluesKaj: trying to install gentoo is worse than wearing a hair shirt IMO
<Peace-> BluesKaj: did you know dolphin can show the disk usage ?
<sresu> Peace-: No it cannot, filelight works better
<Peace-> sresu: xD http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/diskusage.jpeg?w=600&h=375
<Peace-> yes it can
<Peace-> yes we can :D
<sresu> Peace-: Encoding to .wav helped but the final file was a mixture. I need appending as in one after other
<BluesKaj> sresu, the first linux distro was slackware
<sresu> Ahh that,, that i knew of.. its already ticked. I though like filelight
<Peace-> sresu: sigh i used.. kwave... any way.. lett me see the audio looper i can' remember well sox stuff
<sresu> Oh... sorry my first distro BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> oh
<Peace-> sresu: sox stuf1 stuf2 OUT.WAV
<sresu> stuff1 and stuff2 w/o extension?
<Peace-> sresu: sox input1.wav input2.wav input3.wav output.wav
<Peace-> omg :(
<Peace-> sresu: google--------> merge wave with sox
<Peace-> xD
<sresu> BluesKaj: Gentoo had its advantages - no releases to worry about the upgrade process was continuous and incremental But it used to break a lot more often,a nd did require a lot of effort and time to keep unning smoothly especially if you upgraded often.That's partly why I switched to ubuntu - I didn't want to spend as much time maintaining my linux in grad school as I did in undergrad
<sresu> Peace-: No, that doesn't help either. Same output file
<Peace-> nowadays peopel want system that works
<sresu> That merges but I want to append
<Peace-> sresu: i can't understand what you want do then... append to me it's  stuff1+stuff2
<sresu> contuously but not mixture
<sresu> continously*
<Peace-> sresu: here it works fine tha command ..
<sresu> What its doing is that both files are playing together in the o/p file not one after other
<Peace-> i have used for audio looper
<BluesKaj> sresu, there are advantages to ubuntu that outrank the tedious install and maintain methods required by gentoo , however I can't disqualify it completely since I'm just speaking about it's reputation and not from personal experience
<Peace-> BluesKaj: like every damned distro if you upgrade often... you break often it
<sresu> BluesKaj: Ah-ok That was only my view as you mentioned Gentoo. Nothing more :)
<Peace-> and who has gentoo..
<Peace-> wants break
<sresu> I've it still Peace-
<sresu> as secondary OS after Ubuntu
<Peace-> sresu: after you have lost your soul understanding a lot of stuff
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> :)
<sresu> Haha
<sresu> Nothing of the sort
<sresu> Rather It did speed up my understanding of linux
<sresu> In those days one is completely by himself to fix an error, no IRC, no forums, very very few people using linux and the documentation was what I hated the most
<sresu> Ah..I should stop on Gentoo now, its becoming offtopic. Sorry
<westy> Rekonq is not using kwallet. This is extremely annoying. The point of storing my passwords is so that it will use them. What am I doing wrong?
<skafti> hei
<Peace-> westy: ppa version?
<BluesKaj> isn't kwave depracated ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: kwave?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i am here working with it
<westy> Peace-: no its the defualt that comes with Kubuntu
<Peace-> 10.04
<skafti> cant update kubuntu what should i do ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, i thought it was an old kde3 app
<Peace-> westy: please add the ppa version i guess it's better or install another browser
<Peace-> westy: lucid or maverick?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, westy, i thought it was an old kde3 app
<Peace-> BluesKaj: no it's qt4
<BluesKaj> as opposed to kde4
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpeg-0-videopreviw11
<BluesKaj> well, if it still works i'll reinstall it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: works for sure man
<BluesKaj> cool
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have insert it on my special page
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/what-you-should-wan-do-on-kubuntu-10-04/
<westy> Peace-: maverick
<westy> Peace-: and i really like it, its offering to save the passwords, but doesnt use them
<sresu> Peace-: No, its not working still. How do you think can be wrong?
<BluesKaj> too bad there isn't a windows version for my linux phobic friends who have several media sticks full of live recordings that need editing for crowd noise and chatter etc
<russo_turisto> hi
<Peace-> westy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/yoann-laissus/rekonq-ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<Peace-> westy: open kpackagekit and add that repository
<russo_turisto> wht my alt-tab does not work?
<russo_turisto> WTF?
<russo_turisto> warum?
<Peace-> russo_turisto: .. please don't use that wt*
<russo_turisto> Peace-  )))
<russo_turisto> Peace-  you are funny
<Peace-> russo_turisto: what alt tab
<sresu> !ohmy | russo_turisto
<russo_turisto> Peace-  ALT-TAB combination
<ubottu> russo_turisto: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sresu> Its not about being funny
<BluesKaj> alt-tab switches apps on a given desktop
<russo_turisto> YES
<westy> Peace-: i really dont like adding ppa's unless absolutly necessary. but you dont think there is a setting I am missing eh?
<russo_turisto> BUT IN MY CASE IT DOES NOT WORK EVER!!!
<russo_turisto> WHY???
<russo_turisto> I CHANGED MY "COLATE"  or somthing like this
<russo_turisto> I did not remember how it is in english
<westy> russo_turisto: alt-tab to use the switcher?
<russo_turisto> westy  YES
<sresu> russo_turisto: Are your packages fully up to date?
<russo_turisto> I press this buttons and nothing happenes
<russo_turisto> I use 8.04
<russo_turisto> But 1 month ago all worked!
<sresu> russo_turisto:  Do you use compiz or kwin or any desktop effect?
<westy> did you check that its set? go to system settings, windowbehaviour
<russo_turisto> Guys, I have not time to upgrade system to 10!!!   so I use 8.04
<russo_turisto> I use kubuntu 8.04
<westy> using kde at 8.04 is a LONG time ago for KDE
<russo_turisto> I want run through windows when I press alt-tab
<westy> russo_turisto: is it still kde 3.5?
<sresu> russo_turisto:  Desktop effects -> General Effect for window switching
<russo_turisto> ????
<russo_turisto> where?
<sresu> KDE version?>
<russo_turisto> may be
<russo_turisto> I do not know
<sresu> Check the version please
<russo_turisto> how?
<russo_turisto> what a hava nagiva
<westy> open konq, and click on about and click on about - kde
<xoma> op))) russkiy)
<sresu> Either ways, that's where you used to configure it before KDE SC 4.4
<russo_turisto> 3.5.10 (thanks for please ))  )
<russo_turisto> xoma  ??
<russo_turisto> xoma anton?
<sresu> russo_turisto: Worked? Desktop effects -> General Effect for window switching
<xoma> toje linux nedavno ustnovil?)
<russo_turisto> Desktop effects  where is it?
<russo_turisto> xoma blat... ya davno uzhe.... 2 goda
<sresu> Search in System Settings
<xoma> o) togda pomigi s vainom)
<xoma> pomogi*
<russo_turisto> System_Settings->  what next?
<theannihilator> what is the difference between debian and kubuntu?
<xoma> ne) menya ne anton zovut) xomjakov v inete mnogo))))
<russo_turisto> xoma  blat
<sresu> Hey Peace- -m, --combine mix        Mix multiple input files (instead of concatenating) in sox -m Finaljpwhiting.mp3 trimAE.mp3 Final.mp3
<russo_turisto> блятство ...  ну ладно
<sresu> whoa
<xoma> ы) короче дуй в системные настройки, там дальше увидишь если локализация русская
<russo_turisto> sresu so?
<sresu> Peace-: That is to be replaced my --combine concatenate
<russo_turisto> Desktop effects -> General Effect for window switching  .... it is not exist
<sresu> russo_turisto: Did you find Desktop effects in System settings?
<xoma> тада обнови kde)))
<russo_turisto> sresu I found Desktop only!
<russo_turisto> xoma я 8.04  юзаю
<xoma> у мя наприемер кде 4.х стоит... там есть настройки для переключения окон.....
<russo_turisto> я ж сказал - не хочу обновлять
<xoma> тогда обьясни в чём плюсы 8.04 относительно 10.10, мб тоже перелезу
<xoma> у меня кстати есть ощущение что эти америкосы все дружно обновляют операционку по первому свисту.. так что техподдержку по более старым версиям надо искать на русских форумах
<russo_turisto> бестолковвая поддержка
<russo_turisto> не могут написать как поменять альт-таб
<xoma> это россия.....
<BluesKaj> !ru | russo_turisto ,xoma
<ubottu> russo_turisto ,xoma: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xoma> тож вариант...
<BluesKaj> xoma, please stop !
<xoma> ok
<BluesKaj> you want russian then there's a channel for that
<xoma> i can speak english, but im so lazy... and i think that amerikans know more that russian and they are more helpful)
<ubuntu_> hi all, i need some help.. I have windows and kubuntu installed, and my MBR was overwriten. I tried to recover it with grub-install from live CD, but now i just get into grub shell on startup, it doesnt offer boot options... how can i fix this_
<russo_turisto> bye... pindosy
<russo_turisto> пока пиндосы
<xoma> jjosh
<rork> ubuntu_: boot into linux manually and do a `sudo update-grub` one sec, I'll get you a howto for the first part
<ubuntu_> rork: ok, thanks
<rork> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Using%20CLI%20to%20Boot
<ubuntu_> rork: its using grub, not grub2, does this make any difference
<BluesKaj> xoma, not all here are americans
<house_of_cain> anyone know how I can adjust the terminal settings in yakuake.  It currently does not have tab auto completion enabled, and the up arrow only prints ^[[A
<ubuntu_> rork: i am running a liveCD at the moment, maybe i can just re-install grub or something?
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rork> ubuntu_: I thought you've allready tried that, if you reboot and you get to the command it probably means it can't find the config file
<theannihilator> whats the diff between deb and kub
<BluesKaj> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ubuntu_> rork: yes, it gets to the command prompt.. what can i do now? can i fix it from within live cD_-
<theannihilator> but y cant i use debain repose in ubuntu
<theannihilator> lol
<theannihilator> i am debating on whether to use fedora or kubuntu on my laptop
<theannihilator> the bigest debate is gaming
<BluesKaj> theannihilator, nope, and debian uses a different permission system for installing and using sudo
<Peace-> gaming?
<Peace-> omg
<theannihilator> i was joking about the deb repos on kub
<rork> ubuntu_: you may try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Peace-> BluesKaj: night
<house_of_cain> can anyone suggest an application like yakuake that will allow for tab completion of commands?
<BluesKaj> gawd, buy an xbox or something
<ubuntu_> rork: ok, trying
<theannihilator> i have a ps3 a ps2 a wii and windows but i would like to have some linux gamesi n the mix
<russo_turisto> key board shortcats ..... SO  I SOLVED MY PROBLEM MYSELF
<russo_turisto> I am clever man
<russo_turisto> I am not jewish anyway I am clever
<BluesKaj> theannihilator, no matter . ome ppl wouldn't know whether you were joking or not
<ubuntu_> rork: ok, i need to restart. hopefully it should work....
<BluesKaj> some
<theannihilator> itried doing it once with kubuntu 9.10 ibelive
<theannihilator> and it did work
<theannihilator> but then crashed 3 weeks later when i tried updating
<BluesKaj> !religion | russo_turisto
<ubottu> russo_turisto: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<russo_turisto> BluesKaj !!!  ?  I have not said nothing BAD....  I control my voice
<theannihilator> BluesKaj: does that mean i cannot talk about the dwarfs or little human looking people called hobbits?
<BluesKaj> russo_turisto, just a reminder of the COC here
<russo_turisto> BluesKaj  thanks for attantion
<xoma> blueskaj but russian users are too lazy to answer some questions, so that is why i connected to english support
<dasKreech> theannihilator: I don't think there is much difference in the games offered for Fedora and Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> theannihilator, no you can't , because it's offtopic :)
<russo_turisto> BluesKaj xoma  )))))  it is not true
<dasKreech> russo_turisto: what was the problem?
<rork> theannihilator: last thing I heard about gaming distrowars is that every distro is fine for gaming, I only know (k)ubuntu and if you decide to use it have a look at playdeb
<russo_turisto> I use english ... becase there is more people
<dasKreech> russo_turisto:  :)
<russo_turisto> dasKreech  I fix my problem already...
<dasKreech> russo_turisto: I saw that I didn't know what the problem was
<russo_turisto> dasKreech  *fixED
<russo_turisto> dasKreech  problem was in alt-tab combination of buttons
<theannihilator> i know they are but some distros have more games precompiled then others and i am to lazy to compile so the least i have to install the better
<dasKreech> ah ok :)
<theannihilator> lol
<russo_turisto> how many people use windows in USA???
<russo_turisto> WMD
<dasKreech> theannihilator: again I'd be surprised if you didn't find a game for either set. and if you do you can convert from Fedora's RPM to Deb and vice versa
<russo_turisto> (wind. must di*)
<tsimpson> russo_turisto: that's offtopic for this channel
<dasKreech> russo_turisto: #kubuntu-offtopic
<dasKreech> can talk in there :)
<theannihilator> also which better for a htpc primarily used to play open anime files (mkv) and can be used as a server
<russo_turisto> tsimpson   ok ... what is "all_users - linux_users = X"
<theannihilator> myth or (k)ubunutu
<dasKreech> hmm might be myth but I've not set up either for that
<russo_turisto> ALL_USERD - LINUX_USERS = X,   X - ?
<dasKreech>  There is a Media center plasma setup for Kubuntu
<tsimpson> theannihilator: myth is designed to be a media centre, so probably myth
<tsimpson> russo_turisto: stop that
<russo_turisto> tsimpson ok
<russo_turisto> exit
<russo_turisto> WT*
<tsimpson> ...
<theannihilator> but tsimpson can it also be used as a server?
<tsimpson> theannihilator: all a server is, is a system running the appropriate services, any system can be a server. so yes :)
<theannihilator> well tsimpson not true not all os's can be a server
<tsimpson> theannihilator: anything that can listen on a TCP/UDP port can be, and I don't know an OS that can't do that
<theannihilator> windows can listen but does not always host
<tsimpson> what exactly do you mean by "server"?
<theannihilator> windows xp could not host a website that well without having to deccomboulate it
<tsimpson> theannihilator: it can, IIS runs on XP
<tsimpson> as does apache
<theannihilator> i am not going to argue i tried hosting an html website with iis and it failed and this was when i was coding websites for my school
<theannihilator> ended up finding a nice little piece of software some created to do that
<tsimpson> regardless, as long as it can listen for remote connections, any OS can be a "server". depending on what exactly you are serving
<theannihilator> also tsimpson i was asking cause to also have an os be a server it has to be reliable in utilizing the services and i was sure if mythbuntu which was geared towards htpc would be stable hosting a website with an ftpserver and irc server
<theannihilator> cause i know kubuntu is stable enough to host the services but can be a pain to work with for a media center  computer....:(
<tsimpson> theannihilator: as long as the system has the resources needed to do all that, sure
<tsimpson> both share the same base system, just with different UI and default applications
<theannihilator> ok
<theannihilator> how do i install kde from the terminal?
<theannihilator> sudo apt-get install ?
<tsimpson> install kubuntu-desktop to get a default Kubuntu install
<theannihilator> thx
<theannihilator> i am using vmware and it installed everything but the gui lol
<tsimpson> there are also kde-minimal and kde-standard packages, which may have a smaller footprint, but don't include some default packages
<dasKreech> theannihilator: It's still a server. crappy one but hey that's what you get when all your resume says is "I do windows"
<theannihilator> lol
<osinet> hello guys... I'm newbie in Linux Kubuntu.. and I have a problem with the proxy and update the repository
<osinet> I have the message when i try to update my repository  No address associated with hostname
<dasKreech> osinet: are you using kpackagekit?
<osinet> yes
<osinet> but i have the same problem when i use commands
<dasKreech> hm ok
<osinet> why :(
<dasKreech> your normal http works on the proxy?
<dasKreech> I think there is an apt-proxy package
<osinet> dasKreech, yes my http works well
<dasKreech> ok look at apt-proxy then I think that may be what yo uare looking for
<osinet> dasKreech, it doesn'y work
<osinet> hello someone know how can I configure the proxy to use apt-get?
<jhutchins_lt> What's kubuntu using for wifi management these days?
<jmichaelx> jhutchins_lt: it is using network-manager, same as gnome... but using a plasma systray widget to interact with it
<jhutchins_lt> jmichaelx: Yeah, it's the interface that concerns me, not the technical backend.
<jhutchins_lt> In 3.5 the network manager made it pretty easy to find a list of available networks and would connect if you clicked on one.
<jhutchins_lt> With this version, you have to discover, then go to another part of the applet to manually configure it.
<jhutchins_lt> Demonstrably not intuitive enough for a non-technical person to get on line in her hotel room.
<jmichaelx> jhutchins_lt: what version of kubuntu and kde are you using?
<jhutchins_lt> Not on kubuntu, that's kindof why I'm asking what kubuntu has now
<jmichaelx> jhutchins_lt: i felt the same way until 10.10 and kde4.5.x
<jmichaelx> jhutchins_lt: well, what you are saying certainly applied to lucid and before, but the plasma widget that works with network-manager has seen some real improvements lately
<jmichaelx> jhutchins_lt: i very much prefer KDE to gnome personally, but i have always been (and still am) hesitant to recommend kubuntu to new(er) users... it just does not get the attention in the ubuntu world that gnome does
<jmichaelx> jhutchins_lt: btw, it's always been easy to get rid of the network management plasma widget, and just use gnome's nm-applet in KDE...  that is what i used to do
<ademos> Kubuntu Forums refuse to let me register ---- the system continually tells me that I I didn't answer the verification questions correctly, but they don't tell me WHICH question is wrong. Any ideas? ---- Here's what I entered: http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/4742/kubunturegistration.png
<jhutchins_lt> Sorry, phonecall, but it appears this is 4.4, so basically I'm hoping to hear that it gets better, and it sounds like it does.
<jhutchins_lt> There's a non-plasma knetworkmanager, but it didn't work when I tried it, and there's wicd, but that doesn't see my network card on either laptop.
<BajK_> Which package do I need to install for the partition manager in kubuntu 10.10? It is present in the final but not in the RC which I have (though completely updated) on my external hdd. But the Partition manager is not present in systemsettings
<jhutchins_lt> Ok, so now I have to see if we can bring the 4.5 plasma widget into the main 4.4 body of the release, at least I know where I'm going with it.
<jhutchins_lt> I should probably throw a kubutu partition on here to test it.
<jhutchins_lt> (Had serious issues with Intel video last time I tried it.)
<theannihilator> how do i remove plasma from kubuntu?
<ademos> theannihilator: You would have to use KDE3 (before Plasma was started) or another window manager (like Gnome) but it wouldn't be KDE4 if you didn't use Plasma
<theannihilator> lol that would be fun then
<theannihilator> trying to get kde 3 on kubuntu
<jhutchins_lt> I wonder if 4.5 widgets are compatible with 4.4
<theannihilator> #fedora
<theannihilator> oops wrong server
<ademos> Quick hard disk question: If I'm getting a checksum error from smartcontrol (hard disk monitoring software) what does that mean?
<Alarm> hello, i just upgraded to maverick. unfortunately my gtk applications like firefox and xchat do not look like all the kde windows. Where the Menus are (File, Edit, etc) the colour is different than the rest of the window
<BajK_> theannihilator: why would someone want to remove plasma? o.O
<BajK_> Alarm: The only thing I could imagine - which I do - is setting QtCurve as design for both GTK and QT applications
<BajK_> (it is a highly customizable theme)
<Alarm> i just found something appmenu-gtk.
<BajK_> okay
<Alarm> yes. gtk-engines was on prior releases
<BajK_> uff I never really use gtk apps
<Alarm> well i use firefox, and xchat
<BajK_> hm, so I use chromium and quassel^^
<Alarm> well i use xchat over 5-6 years now, so  i got used to it .
<theannihilator> lxde vs xfce
<theannihilator> which is better?
<aljie> #diariosigloxxi
<theannihilator> ?
<djustice> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djustice> roxy_: poke
<theannihilator> huh? djustice?
<roxy_> how can i find the qt-docs?
<tsimpson> roxy_: in the packages qt4-doc and qt4-doc-html, or online at http://doc.qt.nokia.com/
<dasKreech> !best | theannihilator
<ubottu> theannihilator: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jhutchins_lt> Isn't there something like debian's popcon?
<tsimpson> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<djustice> roxy_: be more vocal...
<djustice> "how might i go about figuring out the file list for the qt4-doc package?"
<roxy_> -_-
<roxy_> leave my noobish alone...
<djustice> roxy_: *huggles*
<djustice> tsimpson: thx btw ;)
<theannihilator> dasKreech: i was asking for opnions
<theannihilator> cause i dont see a difference
<theannihilator> so i was wanting to know what the difference was
<bazhang> theannihilator, try #ubuntu-bots for polling
<djustice> roxy_: dpkg -L qt4-doc
<djustice> btw.
<tsimpson> roxy_: qt4-doc documentation can be viewed in qt assistant (from qt4-dev-tools), or install qt4-doc-html and point your browser at file:///usr/share/qt4/doc/html/index.html
<djustice> tsimpson: yep. i was trying to show her how to find where a pkg gets installed. and how to ask such a question on irc.
<roxy_> :O
<roxy_> but thanks at the same time >.>
#kubuntu 2010-11-13
<roxy_> djustice: *getting annoyed* :P
<MagikGimp> Hi, anybody there?
<James147> MagikGimp: yup
<MagikGimp> Can I ask a novice question? Are you up for such a dull thing?
<James147> !ask | MagikGimp
<ubottu> MagikGimp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MagikGimp> hokay
<MagikGimp> Bare with me
<MagikGimp> OK, so just installed
<MagikGimp> Put GRUB2 (presumably) in /boot
<MagikGimp> But that partition hasn't been set to boot
<MagikGimp> Only Windows comes up. Now I know I can read about changing this but I'm worried doing so will mess with Windows' boot Windows or Recovery Console menu
<MagikGimp> Am I making any sense?
<MagikGimp> I can't seem to find anyone else with the same concern
<MagikGimp> If I change the MBR will that menu still appear when I choose to boot Windows?
<James147> MagikGimp: generally you install grub to the mbr of the disk (not the partition) the config files will go in /boo though... but yes, installing grub will overwrite the windows bootloader in the mbr, although this isnt normally a problem, you can always use a windows recovery disk to install it back again should you want to remove linux
<James147> !grub2 | MagikGimp for more info
<ubottu> MagikGimp for more info: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<James147> MagikGimp: what will happen if you install to the mbr, grub will boot, and ahve an option to boot to windows, which will chain load the windows boot loader
<MagikGimp> But that menu, will it still be there? I know the Recovery Console is NOT in its own partition but I have no idea where the menu comes from. Wait, isn't it something you can fiddle with in.... slipped my mind (you type something into the Run box). Anyway, I think you've answered the question by saying that it should stay intact so many thanks, I'll go read one of the many mess with the MBR
<MagikGimp> threads. Cheers!
<MagikGimp> Goodnight James, I'll do it in the morning (half midnight here)
<daniel3> In xchat running on Kubuntu 10.10, Im getting an error "Unable to set transparent background".  Anyone else got this error before?
<JontheEchidna> daniel3: desktop effects would probably have to be enabled for that to work, so that would be the first thing I would check
<JontheEchidna> But I use konversation, so I don't know if I can be of much more use than that
<daniel3> They are.  I have the cube animation and stuff like that.  Ill look for a more specific option.
<daniel3> Oh man.
<daniel3> I forgot about Konversation.
<daniel3> Ive been deployed, this is the first time ive been able to use linux in like 6 months.
<daniel3> Does Konversation support transparent backgrounds?
<daniel3> Why does Kubuntu have QuasselIRC as the default IRC client?
<IHeartLinux> I am having trouble installing Kubuntu.  I also tried Ubuntu.
<daniel3> So Konversation doesn't have the ability to set a transparent background?
<tsimpson> daniel3: xchat probably requires metacity or compiz running
<moetunes> nope xchat doesn't
<daniel3> moetunes: Then why wouldn't xchat let me set a transparent background under KDE 4.5.1 in Kubuntu?
<moetunes> it does a transparent background here in fluxbox
<moetunes> daniel3:  no idea
<daniel3> hrm..
<daniel3> There, I just made Konversations Window transparent.
<daniel3> Love KDE's windows settings.
<jmichaelx> daniel3: what do you mean by transparent window?
<daniel3> I made the entire Konversation window transparent using KDE's windows settings.
<daniel3> I like keeping my IRC client and terminal transparent.
<daniel3> But I use yakauke for my terminal, which is a wonderful program
<daniel3> Triple booted my Mac Book Pro with OS X 10.6.4, Windows 7 Home Premium, and Kubuntu 10.10.  So trying to customize KDE to my liking.
<goodtime> ke keeping my IRC client and terminal transparent.
<goodtime> [21:18] <daniel3> But I use yakauke for m
<goodtime> whoa
<goodtime> sorry
<daniel3> lol
<daniel3> I really wish Quanta would upgrade for kde4.
<jmichaelx> daniel3: i have been wishing that too for some time.... i once looked into whether or not anyone was even working on porting it to KDE4, and do not even remember what i found
<daniel3> According to their website, the last update was years ago.  Quanta is a great program, but it looks be to abandoned.
<daniel3> My last civilian job was a lead web developer for a startup company.  Boss introduces me to Quanta.  It's probably one of the better few.  Now Im going to Iraq very soon, so guess I don't get to do web development for a little while.
<jmichaelx> i will try to not turn things to politics, but if you are military, i wish you could do web dev instead of being deployed as well
<jmichaelx> daniel3: quanta is really nice, a lot of people liked it
<jmichaelx> do you still use the kde3 version in the repos?
<daniel3> So besides Kate, whats a good light weight php editor for KDE?
<ubuntu> anyone here able to point me to a technical support channel? i would post in a forum but i need my problem fixed by midnight(5 hours from now)
<bazhang> Darrick, for kubuntu? ask here
<Deamonsoul> well not precisely for kubunto... im trying to use kubunto to fix my problem cuz its the only thing that works... at all
<bazhang> Deamonsoul, for what then
<Deamonsoul> i have windows 7 but it wont boot (normal or safe) i have ultimate boot cd but it wont boot. i have windows 7 disks but they wont help and i have kubunto disk which runs live perfectly fine... and im trying to get windows 7 to boot cuz i have like half doneuniversity homework done that i need to hand in by midnight... if i can access my drive it will do for now but i have 3 partitions C D and Z (in windows) the only one that will mount in kubuto is z
<Deamonsoul> and i have to force it to, i just get errors for the other two
<bazhang> Deamonsoul, is kubuntu even installed on this machine?
<Deamonsoul> no its running live off its dvd
<Deamonsoul> thats why i didnt think this was the place to ask
<bazhang> Deamonsoul, tried ##windows ?
<Deamonsoul> ill try
<Deamonsoul> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Deamonsoul> error when i try to mount a partition
<comawhite> what's the best way to create a package for kubuntu for my application?
<moetunes> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<comawhite> thank you moetunes
<moetunes> np :)
<mrmcq2u> When I go into desktop effects everythng is greyed out including the tabs
<mrmcq2u> any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> mrmcq2u: dri isn't working on your graphics drivers.
<mrmcq2u> it was a few hours ago
<mrmcq2u> :)
<LeeJunFan> I had an issue once like that when DRI was working I ended up having to delete a config file in the ~/.kde dir. Can't remember which one, it was the one which held the settings for desktop effects though.
<mrmcq2u> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV610 94C1) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<mrmcq2u> thats from the glxinfo output
<LeeJunFan> does it say dri: yes on one of the lines?
<mrmcq2u> well isnt dri2 dri
<LeeJunFan> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<mrmcq2u> john@john-desktop:~$ glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<mrmcq2u> direct rendering: Yes
<mrmcq2u> should i nuke a config file for kwin then?
<LeeJunFan> Maybe it's the same issue I had. I think it's actually kdeglobals
<LeeJunFan> yeah, kdeglobals is where the effects are enabled
<comawhite> is there a way to get trunk on kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> Or maybe you could just edit it by hand and enable it.
<mrmcq2u> where is kdeglobals? :) im a recent gnome convert :)
<comawhite> mrmcq2u, what you mean kdeglobals?
<LeeJunFan> ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals
<LeeJunFan> mrmcq2u: there's a line "EffectsEnabled=false"
<valorie> comawhite: there is project neon, which is daily builds
<mrmcq2u> that option doesnt seem to be there
<LeeJunFan> mrmcq2u: you may have to log out of KDE, make the changes, then log in. Otherwise it's just going to run with what it has in memory, and might overwrite your changes when you log out.
<LeeJunFan> mrmcq2u: ah, perhaps that's the issue. I'd cp it for a backup, then nuke it. But you should probably log out of kde and do it from console, then log in.
<syb> http://stanford.edu/~pgbovine/cde.html - Binary wrapper to run any binary app through different linux machines (same arch though) .. without installing any dependence!
<syb> just spreading news
<mrmcq2u> right, gonna reboot and see if this works.
<mrmcq2u> Thanks for the help LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> good luck.
<MaSa69> hey guys.....perhaps this  little you of borders in this chat, but i jusst have to find answer....
<valorie> what?
<valorie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaSa69> ...so i'm usin windows server 2008 and trying to "force" a default backgroun with gp
<bazhang> MaSa69, how does that relate to kubuntu
<MaSa69> as i said in beginning it does not :)
<bazhang> MaSa69, then take it to ##windows please
<MaSa69> k
<MaSa69> ty
<valorie> perhaps people don't know the /list command
<valorie> you can find your items of interest by typing /list interest
<bazhang> valorie, that's not a good one; /msg alis list *term*  is, however
<valorie> whatever that interest might be
<bazhang>   /list will cause many irc clients to overload and quit
<valorie> by itself, sure
<bazhang> so best to follow the alis usage instead
<valorie> you want to filter by putting in something
<Deamonsoul> how much damage can be caused my xbox games landing on a keyboard, about 10 or them from a foor and a half - 2 feet?
<Deamonsoul> its a laptop
<Deamonsoul> lol i forgot the important part
<bazhang> Deamonsoul, using kubuntu?
<dasKreech> bazhang: lol
<bazhang> Deamonsoul, try #defocus
<dasKreech> Deamonsoul: I think that the Xbox stands more chance of damage
<dasKreech> hi bigbrovar
<bigbrovar> dasKreech: Hi
<dasKreech> how are you?
<nikhil_> when i open amarok via krunner, it crashes plasma (which restarts) and then continues running fine. anybody seen this behaviour before?
<dasKreech> Can I use apt/dpkg to test if a file has changed since it was installed?
<dasKreech> nikhil_: Well Amarok uses Libplasma perhaps there is a discrepancy?
<rapidsp> dasKreech: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade ?
<nikhil_> dasKreech: what kind of discrepancy
<dasKreech> rapidsp: Hmm?
<nikhil_> rapidsp: i think he means one specific file
<nikhil_> ?
<dasKreech> nikhil_: I dunno that's the only thing I can think of that would make amarok crash plasma shell
<rapidsp> oops
<dasKreech> nikhil_: Which version of each?
<rapidsp> why quassel dont save panels setting after restart?
<valorie> rapidsp: did you shut down quassel, or just restart without doing so?
<rapidsp> valorie: after restart PC for example
<valorie> most apps save state on shutdown
<valorie> so if you don't shut them down, they won't save state
<rapidsp> i think too
<rapidsp> its not right...
<rapidsp> ok.... trying now....
<valorie> that's the way apps work
<valorie> as I recall, even in Windows
<valorie> although that was many years ago.....
<valorie> lol
<nikhil_> dasKreech: amarok 2.3.2, plasma...how do i check plasma version?
<rapidsp> valorie: yea... after quassel down only it saved :)
<dasKreech> nikhil_: plasma-desktop --version ?
<nikhil_> dasKreech: 03
<dasKreech> Mine as well
<valorie> same here
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<cxo> Is there a kubuntu live disc with amarok-1x installed on it? (Doesnt have to be the latest ubuntu)
<eagles0513875> how can i get an hp lasterjet p1102w working on lucid?
<bazhang> eagles0513875, check linuxprinting.org first step
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> bazhang: doesnt look like its in the db :(
<bazhang> eagles0513875, let me check
<eagles0513875> bazhang: i know i can download the hplip package from the hp site but it always seems to fail to install
<valorie> wasn't there a project awhile ago to do KDE3.x updates?
<valorie> that would presumably have the old Amarok
<valorie> project emerald, or diamond, or something like that
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479670 eagles0513875 post #2
<bazhang> valorie, kde3.5 team? yes
<valorie> that was for cxo
<valorie> dunno if they have a liveCD though
<cxo> valorie, apparently kubuntu 8.10 was the last release with amarok-1.4.10 I'm downloading the live cd right now
<dasKreech> valorie: project trinity
 * eagles0513875 pokes dasKreech with a skreech :p
<valorie> trinity!
<valorie> that's it
<eagles0513875> odd now it seems to be installing the hplip stuff last i tried it would error on install
 * dasKreech pokes eagles0513875 with a  dormouse
<eagles0513875> no poking with peripherals plz
 * dasKreech pokes eagles0513875 with a  door
<valorie> good luck with that, cxo
 * valorie <3 the newest Amarok from git
<eagles0513875> valorie: i love version 2 as well
<cxo> I'm not actually going to use it. I just want to double check how it did a few things from a user's point of view
<valorie> cool!
<cxo> my gtk clone is almost ready for the wild world, wanted to align some of the behavior
<eagles0513875> cxo: viva vms right lol
<valorie> this is like a..... Gnome branch?
<eagles0513875> bazhang: :) thanks seems like even hp for this printer didnt have right link or somethign to hplip[
<eagles0513875> bazhang: is it possible for ubuntu to keep pushign newer versions of hplip as they become available after release?
<cxo> valorie, http://amatory.sourceforge.net/public/images/screenshots/Screenshot-3.png
<valorie> trippy!
<michael_g> i want to deinstall postgres server completely. does anyone know what addional must be done, after remove with the packet manager?
<michael_g> kubuntu 10.10 postgres 8.4
<masci> hi und zwar hätte ich eine Frage zu Kubuntu 10.10, benutze es erst ein paar Tage und bin eig. sehr zufrieden damit, aber ich suche eine Funktion bzw Möglichkeit die Desktop-Icons nach einem Gitter oder  ähnlichem anzuordnen
<masci> unter einer älteren kubuntu version hab ich die Möglichkeit noch gefunden, aber hier leider nicht, oder ich bin einfach zu blind:)
<masci> google habe ich schon bemüht, aber hat mir auch nicht viel gebracht
<valorie> masci: try #Kubuntu-de
<masci> ok thx, thougt i would've been in the right channel :) shame on me..
<valorie> masci, this is for english-speakers
<valorie> you might find a few German-speakers here by chance
<masci> vector: ok thanks, or might i try to post my question in english here?
<valorie> just trying to steer you to the best place for help
<valorie> sure, that's fine
<masci> ok i'll try, don't laugh about my bad englisch :)
<valorie> gotta be better than my Deutsche!
<masci> i've been using kubuntu 10.10 for a few day's now, and i'm quite happy about it. but one problem that i have is that my desktop/workspace is very untidy
<masci> i am looking for a possibility to sort the icons by a grid oder something like that
<valorie> if you right-click on the desktop, you can do that
<masci> ok, i tried so, but where exactly?
<valorie> desktop settings
<masci> ok but there i can only change my background, mouse gestures etc.
<valorie> hmmm, not seeing the snap to grid thing
<masci> nothing else
<valorie> let me look
<valorie> another possibility is creating activities, so that you only have the stuff you want for a particular activity
<valorie> checking the weather and headlines, for instance
<valorie> working
<masci> i just want the same space between the icons, but if that works, that would be fine too
<valorie> playing music
<valorie> ok, sec
<FloodBotK2> valorie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<masci> jo thanks :)
<valorie> I must tell you though, that icons on the desktop are going away
<valorie> unless you opt for folder-view
<masci> ok and how can i do that?
<valorie> I don't have icons on the desktop any more
<kyubutsu> folderview is a widget!  :D
<masci> okay and how do you manage your shortcuts?
<valorie> Desktop settings > Activities > folder View
<valorie> I think once you have that view, then you can snap to a grid
<valorie> haven't tried that since I upgraded though
<masci> ah okay thanks that also looks great and good for me
<valorie> what sort of shortcuts?
<valorie> I use the kmenu for most things
<masci> no sorry i think shortcuts was the wrong expression
<eagles0513875> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<masci> i think this solutions here is also great for me
<valorie> like for files and stuff, I just use Dolphin
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> glad I could help
<masci> yeah thanks ;)
<valorie> you are very welcome
<masci> great support around here!
<valorie> and your English is great
<valorie> :-)
<masci> lol okay thanks:)
<StrongOrder> Hello guys! Does anyone know how can I configure VLC so that it uses QT by default. Currently it uses gtk widgets and colors..
<moetunes> start it with   vlc -I qt
<StrongOrder> moetunes: is that L in there as a parameter? it does not work here
<moetunes> StrongOrder:  nope it is a capital eye
<StrongOrder> moetunes: ahm, still the same, gtk...
<StrongOrder> does it work for you? I still see brown (ubuntu) colors
<moetunes> StrongOrder:  yep it works here
<moetunes> StrongOrder:  you could try this from the vlc --help   --qt-display-mode {0 (Classic look), 1 (Complete look with information area), 2 (Minimal look with no menus)}  Selection of the starting mode and look
<moetunes> so   vlc --qt-display-mode 0
<StrongOrder> nope, does not work. Maybe it's because my vlc is built with gtk ?
<StrongOrder> because, in intefaces menu I cannot see qt os similar
<moetunes> try using the -vv switch with -I qt to see why it won't work
<moetunes> afaik qt is the default for vlc
<StrongOrder> moetunes: nope, here is the oputput :( http://dpaste.org/jVwJ/
<moetunes> k
<StrongOrder> it opens files using kde dialog, but displays it in gtk :) ugly
<moetunes> you haven't set something in the config or the lua scripts to use gtk?
<StrongOrder> no, not manually, but I'm using ubuntu with kde installed, so that must me something related to that
<moetunes> check with the folk in #videolan - I'm sure it should be an easy fix
<StrongOrder> thank you very much, i took your time
<moetunes> np:)
<sresu> Need help with KWin(Desktop effects). Few minutes after using it, the screen hangs probably with certain processes running. On Ctrl+Alt+F1, GPU is found to be hanged or some error with GPU. How to fix it?
<moetunes> sounds like it might be temperature related...
<sresu> moetunes: As in?
<sresu> moetunes: Can any command or log help you identify it properly?
<moetunes> sresu:  it is a guess that the gpu is getting hot and protecting itself - there might be something for your card to monitor the temp, it depends on the card
<sresu> moetunes: What all things are required for KWin to function properly?
<sresu> moetunes: If I'm right, desktop effects by default are handled by Kwin and not Compiz
<moetunes> sresu:  yep kwin does the effects and all you should need is a default kubuntu install
<sresu> moetunes: I mean the minimum hardware requirements
<sresu> ..
<moetunes> which leads me to beleive it might be hardware
<sresu> moetunes:  Yeah. There used to be a command to know the graphic drivers etc. I forgot it
<sresu> grep !
<moetunes> sresu:  if the card can use the dri module it should be fine - the cpu might work harder if the card is lower end tho
<moetunes> sresu:  lspci | grep -i vga
<sresu> moetunes: I don't know how to check it
<valorie> sresu: what sort of vid. card?
<sresu> moetunes:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sresu> Intel Chipset
<valorie> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/nvidia%20video%20card%20temp%20monitor?content=23844
<sresu> Nothing like Nvidia or radeon
<sresu> Oh. valorie. Hi! :)
<moetunes> I doubt there is a temp measurer for intel
<sresu> moetunes: Yeah.. It isn't
<valorie> http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
<valorie> there is!
<sresu> Huh?
<sresu> Lemme see
<moetunes> there is an issue with some intel chips and kwin iirc - the 945G chip reports it does stuff that it doesn't really do for example
<sresu> So I should be downloading that program?
<valorie> support is win-only though
<valorie> :(
<eagles0513875> hey guys is anyond else having issues with themes and theming
<valorie> which probably means it has .dlls and crap
<moetunes> it might be the 945GM chip
<eagles0513875> valorie:  and moetunes i know there are some bugs with the intel gpus again
<sresu> valorie: moetunes: Umm.. I'm not able to understand the causes of problems properly
<moetunes> sresu:  it works ok without the desktop effects?
<sresu> moetunes: Yes, perfectly fine
<eagles0513875> moetunes: what exactly is happening
<valorie> http://aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=2329
<valorie> might help
<moetunes> eagles0513875:  sresu has his gpu shutdown after a few minutes running the desktop effects
<eagles0513875> im wondering if its related to the intel gpu bugs that have resurfaced
<moetunes> I was thinking that - or a temp prob
<eagles0513875> i might have stumbled on something rather interesting but not desktop effects related
<eagles0513875> moetunes: was thinking temp prob too
<valorie> I have the hardware temp sensor widget
<eagles0513875> valorie: how accurate are they
<valorie> the vid. card seems hotter than everything else
<sresu> valorie: What's the name?
<valorie> it's just a dial for each of them
<sresu> KDE w/o KWin looses the look and feel effect :(
<valorie> Hardware Temperature
<valorie> and it's a widget I put onto the desktop
<eagles0513875> if its a laptop he should get a can of compressed air and blow it out
<sresu> eagles0513875: Desktop PC
<valorie> sresu is female, as am I
<valorie> we're not all guys here.....
<sresu> :)
<valorie> I don't think it's dust
<sresu> valorie: Hardware Temperature shows only MB and CPU temperarture here
<valorie> I just have a wimpy card, I think
<valorie> every once in awhile, it gets rather s l o w
<valorie> probably because it's hot
<eagles0513875> just figured out how to fine tune my performance issues i was having with graphical effects and desktop effects off
<valorie> sresu: that aptosid link above talks about adding more sensors
<eagles0513875> valorie: i wonder though if the gpu isnt powerful enough to handle it
<valorie> I have 3
<sresu> Disabling really does affect performance
<valorie> didn't change anything....
<eagles0513875> what if under application appearence then style then fine tuning you change the graphical effects
<sresu> eagles0513875: Yes, its the default chipset. Nothing much can be expected from it unless one have Nvidia or radeon
<valorie> it would be nice if there was a tut. somewhere telling you what each choice does for you
<valorie> mine is supposedly radeon
<valorie> but......
<eagles0513875> im having some really interesting desktop rendering issues at times it it becomes really sluggish redrawing the icons i have on the bottom
<eagles0513875> my desktop is nvidia
<sresu> valorie: Yeah I'm going through the link
<penny> hi
<sresu> valorie: You got AMD architecture, I suppose
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Linux 2.6.35-22-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.5.3 (KDE 4.5.3), CPU: AMDTurionX2Dual-CoreMobileRM-74 at 550 MHz (4389 bogomips), HD: 86/371GB, RAM: 3483/3708MB, 189 proc's, 11.17h up
<valorie> yep
<eagles0513875> nice nice
<sresu> Cool!
<eagles0513875> i wont start processor wars in here
<sresu> Help me resolve it... please
<eagles0513875> sresu: does it still happen if you disable the desktop effects
<Machtin> sooo.. does /dev/random give out TRUE random numbers?
<valorie> I wouldn't fight to defend this laptop architecture
<valorie> lol
<sresu> eagles0513875: No
<eagles0513875> Machtin: ?
<eagles0513875> valorie: lol im pro intel whats funny is amd uses intel registers in their cpus
<eagles0513875> so techincally your getting a lower performing cpu with intel tech in it
<Machtin> eagles0513875: anything there that i could explain better? :)
<eagles0513875> Machtin: whats are you exactly trying to do
<Machtin> creating a truly random integer.
<eagles0513875> Machtin: and this is using kubuntu to do it
<Machtin> yup.. however, it's not really kubuntu-specific
<Machtin> but I'm doing it on a kubuntu-machine, so yeah.
<eagles0513875> have you asked in the programming channel?
<Machtin> Nope, it's actually off-topic in a programming channel, i'd say.
<Machtin> at least for platform-independent languages
<eagles0513875> what programming language are you trying to do this in
<eagles0513875> wowy the dark wonton theme has really improved
<Machtin> c++, but i don't really need true random numbers.. i'll use urandom
<Machtin> i'm just curious whether /dev/random is truly random.
<eagles0513875> Machtin: ask in c++ this channel is more for kubuntu specific issues
<eagles0513875> Machtin: i honestly dont know
<Machtin> i see. :) i'll try the linux-channel then. thanks anyway.
<sresu> moetunes: valorie: eagles0513875:  http://pastebin.com/5uCQpvQ7
<moetunes> sresu:  I think you need a specific sensor app for the graphics
<moetunes> I could be wrong tho
<sresu> moetunes: Like?
<sresu> valorie?
<moetunes> sresu:  it's not something I have ever bothered with - that link you gave did not mention anything about the graphics
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> but yeah, I didn't see anything there that says graphics to me
<valorie> not that I know anything special about it
<sresu> valorie: After Mamarok suggested about vlc backend to Amarok, these things started becomming worse and that is what probably made Amarok to crash upon exit randomly
<valorie> right, but supposedly markey has fixed that
<sresu> moetunes: valorie: Whats should be the command for that?
<valorie> I'm unable to build vlc from source though
<valorie> git keeps hanging up on me
<valorie> most annoying
<sresu> Yeah.. likewise
<moetunes> sresu:  command for what sorry ?
<sresu> graphics details
<valorie> I wonder if they allow anonymous access to videolan git
<moetunes> sresu:  I don't think there is a standard command for the gpu temp
<sresu> Okay, then I think I should not use Desktop effects
<eagles0513875> sresu: i would recommend against it if you know its causing you problems
<sresu> till my new netbook with a better graphic card comes
<eagles0513875> i know for me
<eagles0513875> on login plasma workspace would crash for me with them on
<eagles0513875> this is on a desktop im talking about
<sresu> Oh..
<eagles0513875> tbh desktop effects are still buggy
<eagles0513875> im tempted to turn them back on but i have had such a stable and trouble free system so far, with rekonq crashing once in a blue moon but on the hole rather rock solid system for a change
<eagles0513875> 4 days of stability and counting
<sresu> Anyways, I'll find it and since its most likely hardware related
<sresu> 4 days alone
<sresu> !
<sresu> Kubuntu is not that radioactive!! :P
<eagles0513875> ha dude you do not know what i went through to get maverick installed on my system
<sresu> kk
<eagles0513875> live cd gives me hell about reading files etc which probably means my cd drive is on the way out
<eagles0513875> but then again i was installing to a single 2tb partition
<sresu> valorie: What was markey's suggestion for vlc backend over Xine?
<eagles0513875> after using a 500gb partition with lvm
<eagles0513875> everythign was fine cept for kde but thankis to the help of a fellow user i got kde working
<valorie> building from source, where he fixed the problem
<valorie> I'm no longer on #phonon, so I don't know exactly what he fixed
<sresu> valorie: But will removing it and preferring Xine would probably stop crashing Amarok on exit. Hmm?
<hp_> ciao
<hp_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<eagles0513875> !it | hp_
<ubottu> hp_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<valorie> you don't have to remove it, just prefer Xine
<moetunes> !it | hp_
<eagles0513875> moetunes: i win :p
<moetunes> heh
<sresu> valorie: Yeah. Okay.. For a while I'll forget the problems with .aac then
<sresu> Thanks
<eagles0513875> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<eagles0513875> hey guys have any of you run kvm
<moetunes> I still use vbox here
<moetunes> eagles0513875:  is there an issue?
<moetunes> found this - www.linux-kvm.org/page/HOWTO
<eagles0513875> moetunes: no no im following the wiki tutorial
<eagles0513875> so far so good
<eagles0513875> just curious if there is a gui based front end for it
<moetunes> eagles0513875:  aqemu seems to be one
<eagles0513875> moetunes: reason im asking is this is my first time setting it up
<eagles0513875> want to run some tests before i possibly setup a cloud for my business
<moetunes> eagles0513875:  in www.google.com/linux I searched for   howto kvm   and there was stuff about setting up a cloud
<eagles0513875> moetunes: thanks i need to get my hands on a machine before i consider doing it
<eagles0513875> have only one machine atm
<moetunes> eagles0513875:  http://kernelnews.com/articles/2010/linuxdesktopvirtualization2.html
<eagles0513875> thanks moetunes :)
<moetunes> np :)
<eagles0513875> this looks promising
<eagles0513875> does kvm allow one to install a guest from an iso img
<moetunes> no idea :)
<cxo> eagles0513875, sure, kvm is just a framework. its up to the client like qemu to allow those things
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<DiogenesW> i'll be back ...
<moetunes> no arnie impersinations pls...
<Insomniac_> How to change system fonts?
<moetunes> should be in system settings somewhere
<kyubutsu> systemsettings, down to systemadministration>font installer
<lolo_> list
<moetunes> lolo_:  it's not that sort of channel - what are you looking for?
<jjman6_> i upgraded my nvidia drivers but now things aren't working.   The error log says that the Nvidia kernel version does not match the driver version.  how can i also update the kernel version.
<moetunes> reboot might work
<jjman6_> also, nvidia-settings is completely useless in the matter as it won't let me configure anything because its botched.
<jjman6_> i've rebooted a dozen times  lol
<jjman6_> i've tweaked the xorg.conf  to no effect
<moetunes> k :)
<jjman6_> it won't even let me run my old xorg.conf b4 i upgraded.   so i had to resort to generic just to get into X
<moetunes> maybe the install didn't update the kernel - tried reinstalling the driver
<feng_> try a new dirver
<moetunes> ?
<jjman6_> i've installed it twice
<jjman6_> ;-)
<feng_> you can find your driver in novia.com
<jjman6_> feng_:  its the newest version.  290.19.21
<moetunes> time for a diff driver then - newest isn't always best
<feng_> No the newest version is the best
<jjman6_> thats the whole point.  I grabbed the newest version and its broken things because the kernel is now out of sync
<feng_> what's your video card?
<jjman6_> 250GTS
<feng_> note book?
<jjman6_> negatory
<jjman6_> shouldn't the nvidia installer update the kernel version also.  thats what i don't understand
<jjman6_> i wasn't even aware there were 2 version to be running
<feng_> 32bit?
<jjman6_> 64b
<jjman6_> runnin Kubuntu 10.10
<feng_> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-amd64-260.19.21-driver-uk.html
<feng_> is this ?
<jjman6_> thats what i DL'd yes
<feng_> have you installed the linux-source?
<jjman6_> errr no i don't think so
<jjman6_> not sure what u refer too
<feng_> and the linux-headers-*
<jjman6_> I've updated latest updates.  which included headers
<jjman6_> 2.6.35-22-generic
<moetunes> if you have installed the nvidias drivers before ok then it must be something with this driver afaik
<feng_> this issue happened, at most time,because of the kernel upgrade
<jjman6_> mhmm
<jjman6_> so how do i force it to upgrade the kernel
<Eruaran> If you install nvidia drivers from nvidia's website, if there is a kernel upgrade you will lose your nvidia drivers and have to isntall them again
<Eruaran> If you install nvidia drivers from the repositories this wont happen
<moetunes> I thought they fixed that...
<valorie> how can they?
<valorie> sticking with the repositories is the safe way to go
<bazhang> you still might need to go into low res mode even if installed from hardware drivers. for nvidia and maverick better to use the open source driver
<jjman6_> so i should uninstall nvidia's and install the ones in repo?
<bazhang> jjman6_, yes
<Eruaran> jjman6_: yes install the nvidia drivers from the repositories
<jjman6_> lol & how might i uninstall.    can i just install over the top from repo
<valorie> if you look in your original download from nvidia, there might be an uninstaller
<valorie> it's irresponsible to distribute without one
<jjman6_> its just a single file  .run
<jjman6_> so i'm looking at the repo.  and nvidia-current & nvidia-common are both already installed
<Eruaran> just purge any nvidia stuff thats already installed
<Eruaran> then install from the repo
<jjman6_> whatya know it has an uninstaller  just add --uninstall  worked  ;-)
<Eruaran> cool
<jjman6_> so what exactly do i n eed from the rpo.  cause it looks like everything is alredy installed
<jjman6_> repo
<kiosfoss> assalamualaikum
<jjman6_> should i just reinstall the nvidia-current & -common
<kiosfoss> howto install font
<jjman6_> teh repo version is rather out of date  260.19.06
<jjman6_> rebootin
<dbc254> STILL trying to get my wireless PCI card on my desktop to work. It's installed, driver installed, no wireless tab.  What's wrong?
<dbc254> anybody alive in here?
<bazhang> yep
<moetunes> dbc254:  yep - but I don't do wireless
<moetunes> s/do/use/
<moetunes> dbc254:  it's a quiet channel atm - no need for a pm
<dbc254> trying a command-mode irc client. Are these preferred to the gui ones?
<bazhang> dbc254, just personal like or dislike
<bazhang> weechat irssi vs. xchat/quassel/etc etc
<dbc254> this seems quicker
<bazhang> dbc254, irssi or weechat
<dbc254> irssi was suggested, so I'm trying it. was running Qassel?
<bazhang> dbc254, try with screen then
<bazhang> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<bazhang> whoops wrong one
<dbc254> just type !screen
<dbc254> !screen
<bazhang> dbc254, no use screen with irssi
<dbc254> um, how?
<bazhang> dbc254, let me find a guide, hang on a second
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi#Irssi%20with%20screen  dbc254
<dbc254> installing screen
<simone> ciao
<simone> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dbc254> help
<moetunes> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tim_> server: irc.gimp.org
<tim_> irc.gimp.org
<moetunes> try   /server etc
<tim_> I must be missing something in the command.
<annihilator> why cant i d/l a windows program in kubuntu
<moetunes> tim_:  try   /server    with no colon
<nicola> ubuntu-it
<moetunes> nicola:  try   /join #ubu8ntu-it
<moetunes> nicola:  try   /join #ubuntu-it
<tim_> can anyone tell me how to change servers and channels? I'm trying to get to irc.gnome.org and #gnucash
<moetunes> tim_:  it should be   /server irc.gnome.org
<moetunes> if that server exists
<tim_> nothing seems to change when I use the /server command
<moetunes> is there a gnome.org server? - it doesn't show in my network list
<tim_> how about a gimp.org server?  where do i find a list of servers?
<moetunes> I connected to that server before with   /server irc.gimp.org
<tim_> when I hit enter the line just dissappears
<pali> hello
<moetunes> tim_:  open a new server tab maybe - I'm connected there now
<pali> does anybody know similar soft to whereisit for linux - KDE enviroment?
<tim_> ok. how do i open a new server tab? sorry i'm very new
<moetunes> tim_:  there should be an option in your irc clients menu somewhere
<moetunes> in xchat it is under the xchat menu item
<tim_> i'm using quassel
<moetunes> I don't know quassel - check in the menu if it has one
<moetunes> 30 ppl in #gnucash
<tim_> maybe I'll go install xchat
<moetunes> tim_:  is there a freenode tab in quassel - errors will be there
<loo0oola> hi
<loo0oola> i'm new to use kubuntu
<loo0oola> irealy love it
<loo0oola> i have been ud=sed ubuntu form 2009
<loo0oola> this first time i used kubuntu
<apparle> hey guys, some one please send me a private message after a 10 seconds, I am trying to test a setting of quassel
<apparle> hi guys wassp
<mfraz74> Any idea what oxygen-demo is for?
<bazhang> !find oxygen-demo
<ubottu> File oxygen-demo found in kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-dbg
<bazhang> !info kdebase-workspace-bin
<ubottu> kdebase-workspace-bin (source: kdebase-workspace): core binaries for the KDE 4 base workspace module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 1979 kB, installed size 10376 kB
<mfraz74> Is it supposed to demo oxygen or for some other reason?
<apparle> when I run it, it shows various gui element demos
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mfraz74> apparle: I like the scroll wheel
<apparle> mfraz74: it is more like a volume wheel
<mfraz74> true
<mfraz74> haven't seen it used in any apps
<apparle> I don't see much use as such
 * eagles0513875 has just come to the conclusion that kvm rocks
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if kvm allows a user to setup guests on a remote system using aqemu
<apparle> mfraz74:  I personally don't like to use a wheel over a slider... with a mouse
<eagles0513875> hey guys quick question im testing out kvm on kubuntu, but i have a server which is running ubuntu-server. does anyone know if aqemu will support setting up of guests on a remote machine?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone using bluedevil
<astronaut> hello
<janet_> sound stopped working a while ago on this machine... can anyone help in diagnosing and fixing this?
<outlooper> FireFox 3.6.12 on Kubuntu: When I right-click to open a downloaded file using the FF downloaded file window, I can't open the file or the download directory.
<outlooper> FireFox 3.6.12 on Kubuntu 10.10 : When I right-click to open a downloaded file using the FF downloaded file window, I can't open the file or the download directory.
<KukuNut> open dolphin instead
<janet_> is there any way to reset the sound driver/settings back to default, or autodetect like on the first installation?
<outlooper> I know I can open dolphin instead but navigation is easier of ff will directlu open the folder
<BluesKaj> outlooper, place dolphin in the panel
<BluesKaj> janet_, have you upgraded lately
<janet_> BluesKaj: it's on lucid, all up to date
<BluesKaj> yes janet_ your update could have reset your alsamixer ctrls and the main could be muted or turned off
<outlooper> <BluesKaj> thank you, but thats not much help.  I use downthemall too, and want to open folders directly.
<janet_> BluesKaj: in kmix, Master is unmuted and with high volume, and nothing else jumps out as incorrect - what should I try?
<KukuNut> janet_: in systemsettings->multimedia  there is a 'default' button
<BluesKaj> janet_, try system settings/multimedia /phonon test
<janet_> KukuNut: ok, I click it and nothing happens
<janet_> BluesKaj: I don't see a phonon test, just a Test button. clicking it shows it pressed for several seconds, but nothing is heard
<KukuNut> janet_: you might need to reboot
<KukuNut> janet_: you need to select phonon and then 'test'
<janet_> KukuNut: it doesn't even let me press the Apply button, as in nothing changed (after pressing Defaults)
<janet_> where do I select phonon?
<KukuNut> janet_: select phonon and then select device and then test
<janet_> KukuNut: I don't see phonon anywhere, where is it supposed to show up?
<KukuNut> in multimedia
<BluesKaj> janet_, which kubuntu version are you running ?
<janet_> I'm at the multimedia page, I see 'Device Preference' with a few categories, and Intel something and Jack Audio Connection Kit on the second pane. On the second 'Backend' tab there's xine, and nothing selectable
<KukuNut> janet_: if you don't see phonon on the left most pane then that could be your problem
<janet_> KukuNut: is it supposed to show as one of the categories under Audio Output, or a top-level section on it's own?
<janet_> (btw I don't recall seeing that on any other system either, where everything works. also apt-get install phonon shows it's already installed.)
<BluesKaj> janet_,I'll ask again,  which kubuntu version are you running ?
<janet_> I'll answer again: Lucid, all up to date :-)
<BluesKaj> janet_, and alsamixer shows which audio card ?
<janet_> BluesKaj: Intel ICH5
<janet_> hold on, I'll reboot in case something did change
<micha__> Hi, I am trying to configure a vpnc connection using the network manager plasmoid. However, after having it configured, nothing happens when I click on the connection. Any idea?
<janet_> still no sound
<janet_> BluesKaj: any other ideas?
<BluesKaj> !intelhda || janet_
<ubottu> | janet_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<janet_> BluesKaj: thanks, I'll check it out
<janet_> BluesKaj: The instructions seem outdated, but I managed to find the chip is AD1985 - however it doesn't appear in the HD-Audio-Models.txt list...
<janet_> does that mean support was dropped for it in lucid or something like that?
<BluesKaj> janet_,  there's a bug in launchpad about the Intel ICH5 , however the reported problem still  seems unresolved on 10.04
<janet_> BluesKaj: :-(
<janet_> BluesKaj: it worked on earlier releases
<janet_> in ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz I found the line: ad_sharing  For AD1985, turn on OMS bit and use headphone (in section about quirks mode) - any idea what OMS is?
<janet_> BluesKaj: hey I just got it to work!!
<janet_> BluesKaj: very strangely, I set the headphones in kmix to mute, and this made the speakers work again!
<BluesKaj> janet_, cool !
<janet_> BluesKaj: thanks for your help :-)
<BluesKaj> heh, what help :)
<BluesKaj> ?
<janet_> without finding that bit on using headphones in the file in the link you posted, I wouldn't have tried muting them
<BluesKaj> ok , good
<janet_> BluesKaj: I just hope I'll remember this someday when I notice the earphones are muted and won't know why... ;-)
<BluesKaj> janet_, I was about to suggest upgrading to 10.10 unless you're tied to LTS releases
<janet_> BluesKaj: I've had very bad experience upgrading lucid->maverick on my home pc, so I'm not too happy about upgrading my mom's machine (this one)...
<janet_> it's much easier maintenance leaving it on LTS
<ughfres_> Hello
<BluesKaj> janet_, I've noticed that lucid and maverick have more HW kernel source problems than previous releases
<janet_> BluesKaj: yes, on my other system the left mouse button stopped working. Talk about a showstopper...
<BluesKaj> bummer
<janet_> BluesKaj: anyways, I'm outta here - thanks again
<BluesKaj> janet_, NP , bye
<roxy_> on my hp mini laptop my touchpad it wont right click.... how can i go about fixing that? it didnt work since i installed kubuntu...
<dasKreech> roxy_: it has physical buttons and they don't work?
<dasKreech> check out xev
<mordesku> hello
<mordesku> is in kubuntu 10.10 support for intel gma500 graphic chip?
<roxy_> dasKreech:  ummm... not sure what you are talking about im kind of new to this all....... >.<
<BluesKaj> hey kkathman, dasKreech
<jasonluke1234567> hello any one here
<jasonluke1234567> i am looking for software
<tsimpson> look in the package manager
<jasonluke1234567> software for making gift cards, banners, certificates,
<dasKreech> hi BluesKaj
<dasKreech> roxy_: hi :) Ok does your touchpad have physical buttons?
<daniels_> Hi, i've just downloaded kubuntu 10.10 Desktop CD, 32bit (md5 checked) and i'm trying to install in on a eMachines E525 laptop. Whan i boot from CD i just get a black screen with following message "ISOLINUX 4.01 debian-20100714 ETCD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al" any ideeas what can i do?
<dasKreech> hmm
<daniels_> the CD works fine on my other laptop
<roxy_> dasKreech: its like black all in one no button type thing like i see on other laptop.....
<dasKreech> roxy_: k have you tried synaptics?
<dasKreech> roxy_: alt+F2 -> touchpad -> press enter
<dasKreech> daniels_: Is there anything significant about the laptop?
<roxy_> dasKreech: dnt think i have.... and did that...
<dasKreech> roxy_: and you did the buttons section and didn't work?
<daniels_> dasKreech: just average laptop, Intel Celeron 2.2GHz, 3GB DDR2, Mobile Intel GL40 Express Chipset. I had windows vista preinstalled on it.
<roxy_> dasKreech:  is the button section is it under tapping?  if not there is nothing there to change i
<roxy_> it*
<daniels_> dasKreech: just tryed a old CD with ubuntu 8.04 and this boots, :( so is ths related just to KDE? don't both use the same boot loader? or maybe 10.10 uses a newer version of the bootloader that has issues... ?
<claydoh> daniels_: it still could be the burned image not getting along with your optical drive. I suggest trying a burn at a slower speed or different media
<claydoh> daniels_: even if the md5sum is good, the disk might have a spot that the drive may just be able to read well enough to procede
<daniels_> i've tryied two methods: frist using a USB Stick, same thing. Then i burned the CD thinking that there is an issue with USB method
<daniels_> i've made the USB stick using the usb-creator.exe from inside the downloaded iso
<daniels_> this is really weird :(
<claydoh> daniels_: sometimes the usb drives are not all good for booting, I have 4 different ones, and only one seems capable of booting a livecd iso
<claydoh> it is wierd, definitely
<dasKreech> daniels_: likely the kernel
<BluesKaj> daniels_, maybe the cd you burned is faulty on this laptop but not on the other , due to a slightly more sensitive reader on the other cdrom
<claydoh> daniels_: ^^ which is why trying a new burn at slower speed may help
<BluesKaj> I had that situation a few times
<daniels_> guess this would be the only reasonable explanation
<daniels_> i've burned at 16x, i'll try again at 4x
<dasKreech> daniels_: or the CD just hates certain CDs
<dasKreech> I've had to drop my burn to 2x on a certain combo of a mobo cd drive and CD brand
<BluesKaj> yeah , I had probs with fuji media
<dasKreech> If I change anyone of the equation then I can speed up the burn and it works
<eagles0513875> does the kubuntu live cd come with memtest?
<theannihilator> last i checked yet
<theannihilator> yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<sebastien_> salut
<dasKreech> hi sebastien_
<roxy_> djustice:  *poke*
<Roxy_> djustice_f: *poke*
<bodom> Hi there.
<bodom> Network manager displays my interfaces as "unmanaged". May someone help me make them work?
<roentgen_> bodom: did you put anything in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<roentgen_> server or desktop
<roentgen_> ?
<bodom> roentgen_: desktop
<bodom> roentgen_: on /etc/network/interfaces I have "auto lo \ iface lo inet loopback"
<roentgen_> what type of network connection do you have?
<bodom> i have one wired and one wireless connection. The wireless is the one that i'm more interested to make it work
<roentgen_> check also the file in /var/lib/NetworkManager
<bodom> roentgen_: it's a directory
<roentgen_> there should be a file in it
<bodom> Networkmanager.state [main] \ NetworkingEnabled=false \ WirelessEnabled=true \ WWANEnabled=true
<roentgen_> that false thing doen't look right
<roentgen_> there's a checkbox for the that in the GUI
<bodom> mhhh
<bodom> roentgen_: checked
<bodom> but the file doesn't changed
<roentgen_> hmm... try to stop kdm, modify the file to say true there and get back with kdm
<roentgen_> stopping kdm will kill all your X apps
<bodom> yep, I know
<bodom> roentgen_: wow
<bodom> it worked
<bodom> I love brute force
<bodom> I'm gonna check if it will still work after a reboot
<roentgen_> great... what kde version
<bodom> mhhh
<bodom> some 4.x
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<roentgen_> open kate and check in help
<bodom> 4.5.1
<roentgen_> aha...
<roentgen_> this must be it
<phoenix_firebrd> any one using nokia mobiles?
<bodom> ?
<roentgen_> I've seen this bug many times with older kdes but not recently
<roentgen_> currently I'm on 4.5.3
<bodom> this should be the lastest "official" kde in kubuntu
<TFrog> last night i had my system lockup during the kdm splash phase of bootup.  couldn't even load Xwindows from the CLI.  i backed up the log files and reloaded.  upon examining the logs, i didn't see anything wrong during the boot process.  anyone have a similar issue?  btw.  it's kubuntu 10.4.1 with KDE 4.5.1 loaded on it.
<roentgen_> yeah...
<roentgen_> there's a ppa for kubuntu :)
<phoenix_firebrd> kde 4.5.3 in backports
<TFrog> phoenix_firebrd, that ppa for kde 4.5.3 is only for those running 10.10 and not for 10.04.1
<bodom> oh :) I usually stay away from backports: I work with that PC and I need it to be stable
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: ya
<bodom> btw, your fix survived reboot
<roentgen_> bodom: in Linux current version is more stable :)
<bodom> that's a very nice thing. I was trying to fix that problem for a long time
<bodom> ty very much
<roentgen_> you're welcome
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: any conflicting dependencies
<TFrog> non that i've seen.  nothing reported as broken.  it was strange that the logs didn't show any errors
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: did you check with aptitude?
<TFrog> i checked all over.  even checks some of the things that might have broke.  the system just didn't load kwin at all.  froze at the display icon after login
<bodom> TFrog: maybe you can try creating a new user and logging in with that user
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: if you have created backup of your data, why dont you reinstall plasma-desktop
<TFrog> only thing i can think was i ran a scan of the entire system with klamav before shutting down the last time before booting it later
<TFrog> i just finished reloading it about 5 hours ago.  had a current backup thankfully
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: you are not able to login even in cli mode?
<TFrog> last night when i had the issue i was able to login with the cli.  then attempted to use the command "startx"  locked up in the same exact place
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: so now you are a ble to login in cli mode
<TFrog> no.  i reloaded 10.04.1 this morning and everything else.  haven't had an issue yet.  was curious if anyone else had this issue before that way i might have a fix should it happen again
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: do you have the copy of the log files of the troubled installation, if yes, you could file a bug
<TFrog> btw.  while at the cli last night i unloaded clamav along with it's gui to see if that was causing the issue.  that didn't effect anything even after a reboot
<TFrog> i forgot about that.  shame to.  i've already wiped them :(
<phoenix_firebrd> TFrog: its ok
<TFrog> lesson learned i guess.  but i'll be keeping an eye on this install.  can't really run 10.10 worth a crap on this dinosaur laptop.  got the intel i8.xx chipset in it
<dutch> where can I find the "terminal" in kubuntu 10.04 ?
<bdizzle> dutch, its listed under "konsole"
<dutch> bdizzle, thanks...I'll look...need it to run telnet
<bdizzle> telnet is a windows program... but okay
<dutch> yeah,  but,  I run telnet for a amateur radio program...and I still can't find it
<bdizzle> hmm
<bdizzle> 10.04, right?
<dutch> yes
<dutch> just installed it
<bdizzle> okay, from the k-menu bar, go to Applications -> System -> Terminal
<bdizzle> then just type in "telnet" and it will open
<dutch> bdizzle, ok...got it now....wasn't there 15 minutes ago,  but had added a few more programs since then
<dutch> you can also "ALT-F2" and get it that way
<bdizzle> that too...
<bdizzle> I keep forgetting about that function
<dutch> but,  it doesn't work for me....
<dutch> I can get a terminal up,  but when I try "dx.k1ttt.net"  it just says "invalid command"
<bdizzle> yeah, I don't know how to use telnet to be honest, I've never used it
<dutch> I used it just about every day on 9.04...an amateur radio cluster..it's a reporting system
<bdizzle> okay, quick question. I've got a laptop with buttons along the side of the keyboard that do various things under windows. How do I map them to call up applications in kubuntu?
<kilogolfsix> exit
<vlad> hello everyone
<vlad> can someone please help me with a little problem?
<rysiek|pl> vlad: just state the problem; if somebody knows how to help, they will
<vlad> i want to use wireshark in kubuntu, i managed to get it work but when is opening the nasty old interface shows out
<vlad> can i make it open using the kde styles an colors?
<jtduncan> it looks like i'm in a bit of a bind now after upgrading kde 4.5.3.........
<jtduncan> after login, all i see is a black screen with the cursor.......
<jtduncan> if i suspend compositing, i can see the background of the kde splash screen......
<jtduncan> but that's it
<phoenix_firebrd> vlad: you there?
<jtduncan> any ideas?
<vlad> yes
<vlad> here
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: welcome
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: yesterday i had to same problem
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: resolved it
<vlad> some ideas for me?
<jtduncan> ooh! how?!
<phoenix_firebrd> vlad: is the wireshark a gtk app
<vlad> wireshark is a network monitor aplication
<vlad> a program like amarok
<vlad> with graphical user interface
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: there is a conflicting package . a weather widget, that made the upgrader not to install the plasma -desktop for me
<jtduncan> phoenix_firebrd: how did you resolve this?
<vlad> some ideas?
<phoenix_firebrd> vlad: install gtk2-engines-aurora and tell me
<vlad> the program runs well when i`m not runing it like sudo but when i`m entering the sudo command the old interface is used
<vlad> i need to run it as sudo s-o it can detect my network interaces
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: i installed the aptitude that is not in kubuntu 10.10, installed plasma-desktop, in that process aptitude removed the conflecting package
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: do you know how to use aptitude right? if not tell me
<jtduncan> yeah, that's fine......
<jtduncan> it the whole part about how to connect to the internet without the nm widget........
<jtduncan> that has me stumped.......
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: have you resolved the problem?
<jtduncan> no
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: live session?
<jtduncan> i can't do `aptitude install` because i don't have internet access
<jtduncan> live session?
<jtduncan> how do you mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: are you using the livecd just for accessing the net now?
<jtduncan> no
<jtduncan> i'm booted into my install
<jtduncan> i did alt+shift+f2 to get a command prompt
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: wait
 * jtduncan is waiting ^_^
<dutch> bdizzle,  thanks for the help...got the telnet thing figured..
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: are you not able to use internet in commandline mode?
<jtduncan> ping google.com -> "unknown host"
<jtduncan> ping <my subnet host> -> "Network is unreachable"
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: sorry i have no idea how to fix your network problem
<jtduncan> phoenix_firebrd: is there a way i could download the package and provide it to apt-get without having to got the internet route?
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: i think you can. download the latest build of kubuntu and edit the pdate sources to look into the cd for updates
<moetunes> I would try a new user first see if it has the same issue
<jtduncan> hmmmm
<yomguy> Hi all ! Ive got a bug on Kubuntu 10.10 on a touch netbook with a reversible screen : when I want to rotate the desktop with KrandRtray, the touch controller is not rotated and make it unusable. The USB mouse is well rotated. Not a big bug but I don't really know where to file the bug (Kubuntu, KDE, Xorg, Linux ?). Any help welcome ;)
<jtduncan> phoenix_firebrd: thanks for your help!! ^_^
<jtduncan> i managed to get the computer connect to the network (from the cl, no less ^_^), and then installed plasma-desktop
<jtduncan> yay!
<moetunes> yomguy:  a way to find out what is the issue is to use xrandr in terminal to do the rotate - if that works then it is the kde app at fault - if not it is X
<phoenix_firebrd> jtduncan: how did you connect to net in cl
<yomguy> moetunes: thanks, I'll try this
<phoenix_firebrd> i have a problem sending files from computer to my mobile using bluetooth
<phoenix_firebrd> can anyone help me
<newboon2age_> i probably can't help, but if you describe the problem in detail maybe someone will jump in with some help phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> ya sure
<yomguy> moetunes: but how a touchscreen "mouse" can't be treated as any mouse by X ? Do you think there could be a link with the kernel driver that does not expose the touch screen as any mouse ?
<apparle> why can't I install services in dolphin from the get new services?
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using nokia 5800( s60 phone) and nokia 2690 (s40 phone), kubuntu 10.10, kde 4.5.3. i am not able to send files from my computer to my mobile phone using bluedevil
<moetunes> yomguy:  I don't know anything about touchscreens sorry - I would think the rotation shouldn't matter
<phoenix_firebrd> paring is possible from mobile , but not from computer, able to send file from mobile, but not the other way
<phoenix_firebrd> i experiencing  this problem from kubuntu 9.04(that is my first linux install), bluetooth was working fine in windows using the bluesoliel packaged soft for my bluethooth hardware
<moetunes> yomguy:  this seems like it worked - https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107167
<phoenix_firebrd> in 9.04 i was using bluesolil's linux app, but sadly the company droped support for linux
<phoenix_firebrd> i informed to the bluedevl's developer, he said it should be working fine and asked me to file a bug report
<yomguy> moetunes: oh yeah THANKS for the tip
<yomguy> moetunes: I was indeed looking for xinput rules ;)
<moetunes> seems to need some xset input
<moetunes> oops xinput :)
<phoenix_firebrd> i had a doubt that if it was a problem with the distribution and so tried with suse kde. same problem was present there too
<phoenix_firebrd> if any other person has the same problem , then i will file a bug report or if you feel that you have a solution kindly help
<yomguy> moetunes: ok, i'll try this, and maybe file a bug to X then ;)
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: what is your problem
<apparle> yomguy: and how does bluetooth relate to X
<apparle> yomguy: forget it... I confused :)
<phoenix_firebrd> not able to send files from my computer to my mobile
<yomguy> apparle: no pb ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> using bluetooth
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: what is happening?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: when you  say you are not able to... did you try restarting?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: bluedevil ->send file-->select mobile device. the copying notification popup and shows the copy speed as 0 kb/sec and remains.
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: Back when I used it in 10.04, it used to sometimes stop working until a restart... but I don't have the dongle to check in 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: tried restarting, no use
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: what phone model?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: that doesn't matter... when it stopped. it stopped with all phones
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: do you receive anything?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: ya, i can
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i can even pair from the phone
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  seen this - http://lovinglinux.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8406201 ?
<moetunes> has the opposite prob to you...
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: try delete the pairing on phone, and on computer (if bluedevil has any...)
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: tried those thing,not working. i am getting an error with sdp browse command , can you help me with that
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: did that
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: do you get the confirmation message on phone.
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: that is the problem, no messages of any kind in mobile
<moetunes> I don't know what "sdp browse command" is...
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ok
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: at least the bluetooth icon on 5800 change to bluetooth doing communication?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: ya
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: :D at least your computer is sending something to the phone :P
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i think its trying to communicate with the mobile
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i think all nokia phones have this problem
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: does it work on other phones?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i tried with nokia 5800, nokia 2690 and nokia 6600, not working in any one. but i didnt try with other model. can you tell me what model are you using
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: I used my 5230 long time back
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd:  you can't conclude it is phones problem unless you try another phone or computer with it
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: was is working fine?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: try it with another laptop etc
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: what is the difference
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: I checked it 6 months back on lucid... now I don't have a bluetooth dongle
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i am having this problem right from karmic
<apparle> ohhh
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: do you think that my dongle would be a problem?
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: did you try it in windows or other os... does it work there
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: it works fine
<apparle> there you go.. dongles fine... mobiles fine.... kubuntu has got the problem :P
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: now you have to locate it and fix it :) was the problem same in all kubuntu versions?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: ya
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: look if you can can find a bluedevil log, or a way to run it from konsole to see the error messages if any
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle:  ya i saw that yesterday. when i ran the bluedevil-wizard that adds mobile to the list. it said the mobile authentication failed. do you want the exact error message
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: I can't help you much, I am not a developer, just giving you an opinion
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: you got that message after deleting the pairing right?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: nope
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: this is the error message i am getting "Error response:  "Authentication Canceled""
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: that seems as if your phone rejected etc, you have deleted the pairing right?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: ya just now checked that, there is no paired device
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: is there anyway to run the wizard in verbose mode so as to get more info?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i too had that idea but i checked the source code of bluedevil, that is a default message for unknown reason of failure in pairing
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: so we cannot get anymore messages
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: are you good at compiling stuff? or did you understand the code :P
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i am not that good, i can understand the code little bit since it is written in qt
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: just find the part which handles the error message... and try to find the value you get
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i got this error message when i was using kbluetooth "Sorry, your bluetooth device does not support input services"
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: no idea... but maybe gui thought that because it was supposedly cancelled or not responded to
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: ya you are right
<BluesKaj> what bug crerates this permission error:  "no write access to /home/user/.ICEauthority "  ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: when do you get this error message
<apparle> BluesKaj: did you launch the concerned app as su earlier?
<moetunes> just chown that file
<apparle> hey what is the diff between chmod and chown?
<moetunes> chmod changes who can do what to the file and chown changes who owns it
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: did you try with a non kde distro?
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: tried with ubuntu, not working
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: maybe it is a bug, file it
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: i think its the bluetooth driver that is causing the problem
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: bluedevil
<apparle> okay guys, got to go.. bye
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: whe i run the command the device name is not displayed
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: thank you
<apparle> phoenix_firebrd: which command?
<phoenix_firebrd> lsusb
<apparle> that is weird... it is a usb dongle right? check if the dongle has some linux issues
<apparle> see you later guys
<phoenix_firebrd> apparle: bye
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  remove the dongle, run dmesg in a terminal, plug the dongle in and run dmesg again
<moetunes> it should show any errors
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: i am getting this "[85010.673034] usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<phoenix_firebrd> "
<moetunes> so the kernel sees it - sure it isn't in lsusb?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: it shows as "Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0c10:0000  "
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: no name
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  time to see if there is support for the device - what is it? brand name etc
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: bluesoleil
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  found this - http://www.linux4u.info/wiki/doku.php/bluesoleil
<moetunes> looks like an app - what is the device tho
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: it does not have a name written on, i think its a chinese duplicate. it uses bluesolil software in windows
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  here's the linux version of bluesolil - http://shareme.com/details/bluesoleil.html
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  oops - sorry that is the windows version
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: the linux version that is available in the bluesoliel website requires an outdated kernel
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  you might have to boot into windows to see if it knows the device name/brand etc
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: sorry removed all the windows installations
<moetunes> heh
#kubuntu 2010-11-14
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: if the driver and the bluetooth dongle are not working properly, will i be able to send files from my mobile?
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  seems that usb dongle is a proprietry one that needs the makers software from what I've found on google so far
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ya that may be true,but how come its partially working
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: do you want a hcidump output?
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  nope
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: is your bluetooth working properly
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  you can try the suggestions here - http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/2376/bluetooth-installation-issue/ - but if they don't work I think you are out of luck with that device
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  I don't have any bluetooth devices
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ok
<moetunes> luck :)
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: tried those thinks earlier, that didnt work
<phoenix_firebrd> things
<moetunes> phoenix_firebrd:  I guess you have to accept that without the makers software you can't use that device...
<olskolirc> hey where is .bash_profile in karmic?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: ya, i am tried to hack their software
<andrew__> hello there, is this the right place to ask for help with kubuntu?
<olskolirc> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrew__> Ok, here comes.  Used to have 10.04 Ubuntu with kubuntu metapackage installed manually.  Yesterday got a new external harddrive, which gave me the opportunity to nuke the entire harddrive and do a quick 10.10 Maverick install, I gave it the whole internal drive.  Unfortunately, so far it's been really choppy -- it takes 2 sec. after a click for a menu/app-icon to open, 2 sec to switch between tabs in rekonq etc.  installing propriertary nvidia drivers
<andrew__> made it better, but it's still very choppy.  any idea why?
<andrew__> the installation was totally pure, it's right our of the live usb.  but i ran all the upgrades
<moetunes> is it a large partition?
<andrew__> 120 GB
<andrew__> also, it takes like 3-5 sec to switch from this window to rekonq
<moetunes> have you checked in   top   to see if there is something using resources?
<andrew__> yeah, plasma-desktop is between 75-84% of cpu, with Xorg jumping up to it once in awhile
<moetunes> that'll be why it is slow to do stuff then
<andrew__> ok, i'll try to disable more stuff
<andrew__> there's also a very specific problem
<moetunes> I think it is the nvidia driver
<andrew__> ok?
<andrew__> it was worse before...;
<andrew__> or should i tweak nvidia-desktop settings or something?
<moetunes> I would try the driver from the repo maybe
<andrew__> ok that's the other thing
<andrew__> kpackagekit lists the kubuntu updates ppa on the top.  the website, and the repo itself, obviously contains packages like meta-kde.  but kpackagekit doesn't find it.  also, it registers current kde-l10l-engb to be at 4.5.1, and doesn't notice that there's 4.5.3 ??????????
<andrew__> at the same time, it finds other 4.5.3 things... ??
<andrew__> so u think is should disable the nvidia driver?
<moetunes> you did   apt-get update && apt-get upgrade   ?
<moetunes> yep - I would try anything else since the driver now isn't working good
<andrew__> well i did everything from kpackagekit.  let me try it from the command line
<andrew__> oooh
<andrew__> it says
<andrew__> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<FloodBotK1> andrew__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> andrew__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrew__> and apt-get still can't locate meta-kde
<andrew__> is it the right package to install everything btw?
<moetunes> it should be - you'll need to fix the key thing first tho
<andrew__> how ?
<andrew__> and shouldn't kpackagekit have noticed that problem?
<moetunes> probably it should have - follow the guide for adding the ppa again - I'm sure it will mention the key
<moetunes> I never bother with ppa's
<andrew__> so you update everything manually?
<moetunes> yep, I'm old school - and you get more info using the terminal as you just found out
<andrew__> nothing about the key here
<andrew__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<andrew__> the thing is.  tomorrow i had the older version and it worked better :-/
<moetunes> you have a time machine?
<andrew__> i used
<andrew__> to
<andrew__> actually, now it's Xorg that seems to be the culprit
<andrew__> by the way, do you know what this might mean? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<andrew__> oops]
<andrew__> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<andrew__> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<moetunes> sounds like the nvidia installed didn't write the xorg.conf file write
<moetunes> s/installed/install/
<andrew__> yeah, i just noticed this too.  it says ERROR: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing.
<andrew__> even though i started it with sudo
<andrew__> and from the root shell i get root@o:/home/andrew# nvidia-settings
<andrew__> No protocol specified
<andrew__> ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help` for usage information.
<andrew__> so how would you approach a problem like this?
<moetunes> I wouild do   nvidia-settings --help
<moetunes> you have a bad nvidia driver install and a poorly added ppa it seems - neither of which I have much experience with
<andrew__> ok moetunes thanks anyway
<andrew__> oops
<moetunes> doesn't sound good
<andrew__> do you know of any other places to ask?
<moetunes> he's the right place you just asked during a quiet time - you could try in #ubuntu
<moetunes> *here's
<jmichaelx> it's almost always quiet time in #kubuntu.... it's been that way since the KDE4.0 release, when KDE's user base was decimated
<moetunes> and sunday is always quieter on irc
<andrew__> ok, now i have a more serious problem.  why isn't apt-get upgrade extensionally equivalent with clicking "check for new updates" in kPackageKit?
<andrew__> I do not really mind using the CL, but new users will not be helped by the fact that the graphical installer/updater doesn't do its job
<moetunes> checking for updates is diff to actually installing the updates
<andrew__> yeah, but it doesn't find any to install
<andrew__> and apt-get finds 60MBs worth of updates to install
<moetunes> you must be updated then
<moetunes> oh
<andrew__> then again
<andrew__> kpackagekit also crashes pretty often
<andrew__> with segmentation fault
<andrew__> not being a power user, I think KDE is very cool.  but all of these issues should obviously be fixed.
<moetunes> since all these errors aren't something most ppl experience it seems something didn't go right with your install maybe
<andrew__> maybe :-/
<andrew__> it was from live usb
<cxo> So i installed kubuntu-8.10 in qemu for some testing and i cant seem to update it. I tries to fetch package lists but all the sources come up as Failed. Is this a qemu issue? The internet works in the guest.
<cxo> qemu networking does not support icmp, so if its tries to check the servers using that, its going to fail
<bazhang> cxo, 8.10 is end of life, and thus not supported any longer
<andrew__> poor 8.10
<cxo> awww
<cxo> Everyone aww
<bazhang> cxo, get a more recent version
<cxo> I need that version specifically. Just need to install a few packages. I guess i'l have to do it the old fashioned way
<cxo> So if a distro is EOL, all the repos for it get shutdown?
<bazhang> you could try old-releases.ubuntu.com  but for security stuff, yeah
<bazhang> that ^ would be for purposes of upgrades, though
<cxo> i just need some multimedia packages
<bazhang> which ones
<cxo> xine, ffmpeg, among others
<cxo> how do i add a path from that old-releases.ubuntu.com to my apt sources?
<bazhang> why do you need such old versions of those
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I added a line in /etc/fstab and when I started the pc I think I saw an error message from fstab flashing briefly before the login screen, but I didn't manage to read it. Where can I find it? I didn't see anything in /var/logs/messages and the mount seem to work fine
<Roxy_> djustice_f:  just to let you kno i will iss you hun
<Roxy_> ops
<Roxy_> haha
<cxo> That repos worked out well. It should have been pushed out as the default for all those old distros when they were EOL'd
<moetunes> Taggnostr:  have a look in tty1 - ctrl+alt+F1 to get there - alt+F7 to get back
<Taggnostr> yep, the error is there
<andrew_____> Could someone please help me resolve the contradiction between http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/m/ and the first and last lines of http://dpaste.org/5Exd/
<Taggnostr> it says "CIFS VFS: error connecting to socket, aborting operation" and "cifs_mount failed w/return code =-101"
<cxo> The foresight of this guy is amazing. Its even more true now than in 2002. http://inmyholyopinion.com/2007/05/11/gnome-vs-kde/
<andrew______> i want to apt-get install meta-kde
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/meta-kde
<valorie> it does exist.....
<chalcedony> hey valorie :)
<valorie> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> :)
<valorie> what release, andrew______
<valorie> ?
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde is all of 'em
<andrew______> is there a way to install them with one command?
<andrew______> oh, i see. never mind
<renny> anybody installed yahoomesanger with in kubuntu?/////
<renny> please help
<ner0x> Is there a way to cat a file into the clipboard?
<moetunes> ner0x:  xclip seems a popular way - http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=31011&start=0
<ner0x> moetunes: Thank you.
<chinmaya> with qt4.7.1 released , can anyone please share the repository to add so as to ugrade to qt 4.7.1 from 4.7
<se7en_> is there still a meta package for all the non-free packages?
<se7en_> how do i install vitualbox-non-ose on kubuntu?
<moetunes> grab it from vbox maybe
<moetunes> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<se7en_> thanks moetunes and do you happen to know if there is still a non-free package for kubuntu and if what the packagename is?
<moetunes> se7en_:  non free package of what app?
<valorie> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> if you are looking for the restricted formats, etc., that should help, se7en_
<se7en_> moetunes: all of them ... years ago there was a kubunut-non-free package ... o
<valorie> that one is kubuntu-restricted-formats or something like that
<moetunes> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<valorie> but there will be links to what you need
<se7en_> kubuntu-restricted-extras ... that was the package name :) thanks valorie
<valorie> *extras*!
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> I should know that
<se7en_> pulls in (or used to) microsoft fonts, java, flash usw ...
<valorie> yup
<se7en_> thanks
<valorie> RMS rolls over in his cave
<surgy> you guys suck
<valorie> what?
<se7en_> yes suck what?
<valorie> keeping in mind the Code of Conduct.....
<moetunes> no need to feed the trolls ppl :)
<se7en_> not very hungry anyway :)
<se7en_> does the kubuntu cd version have open office?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> 10.10 still does
<se7en_> in the cd and dvd version valorie
<se7en_> ?
<valorie> cd
<valorie> is what I used to install
<valorie> I assume the dvd has that and more
<se7en_> nice i rather install the apps I need myselfe but OO.org is nice if it is included
<valorie> I've never dl'd that
<se7en_> cool I don't need to download the DVD then
<astronaut> hey
<astronaut> hi
<astronaut> are you here?
<Dragynbane> Hey, on Kubuntu, how would I go about getting the Ubuntu desktop while keeping Kubuntu?
<Dragynbane> anyone?
<moetunes> Dragnslcr:  install ubuntu-desktop
<moetunes> oops
<kumar> anybody expert in bluedevil
<Natsume> kde
<g4> Hi guys
<g4> I just install kubuntu for the first time, can anyone help me? I would like to know whats the best antivirus for the kubuntu?
<g4> anyone?
<valorie> g4, why do you need an antivirus?
<valorie> I've never needed one, in almost 10 years of using linux
<valorie> however, clamav is highly regarded
<g4> valorie-i still got windows installed and just it would make me feel better if I had any kind of protection
<g4> thank you very much Valorie
<valorie> mostly k/ubuntu users use that to fix their family's windows computers
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> works everywhere, I think
<g4> ok, thank you very much for the help
<Romil> bom dia
<skafti_> hei
<skafti_> does someone know how to configure vuze ?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<skafti_> i probably the wrong port or something
<skafti_> 502 bad gateway
<BluesKaj> port forward the tcp udv port on your router , best to use ports above 50k, skafti_
<BluesKaj> same settings in vuze
<Romil> algume me diz ai como ver filmes rmvb no kde pelo kmplayer
<tsimpson> !br | Romil
<ubottu> Romil: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Romil> ok. thanks
<Guilo> Hi !
<Guilo> In my kubuntu 10.10 kpackagekit only show me 3 updates whereas apt-get upgrade shows 143
<Guilo> is this a bug or is there a reason ?
<spirov92> hi, I'm trying to convert some touchpad drivers from .rpm to .deb using alien, the output says "synaptics-touchpad_15.1.4.0-14_i386.deb generated" , but a file doesn't appear
<spirov92> can anyone help
<spirov92> btw these are drivers from the HP site
<kuvutu> why is kubuntu forum separate?
<kuvutu> why can't I use the same id?
<kuvutu> imho kubuntu could be better off as a sub-forum in the Ubuntu forum
<g4> noob question here-whats the best c++ compiler for kubuntu?
<ikonia> best ?
<ikonia> it's personal preference, the main one in use is gcc
<g4> thank you
<sobczyk> hi, is there a recommended webcam app for KDE? ie. taking photos
<markit> hi, is there an equivalent of kde 3.5 "konqueror system:/" to show all system resources in KDE 4.5.x?
<markit> I've been asked by a friend of mine, but can't find a solution with google
<edgaro> hi
<BluesKaj> markit, system resources ?
<markit> BluesKaj: what do you mean? he wants an icon on the desktop, so the student clicks it and opens the system resources
<markit> is there a "system resource" program?
<BluesKaj> system settings maybe
<markit> system settings is to set, not to show disks, network, etc. available to the system
<BluesKaj> oh you mean dolphin places
<markit> something like that... he tells that konqueror system:/ did more
<Space_Man> kde 3.5.11 "konqueror system:/" shows Documents Folder, Home Folder, Remote Places, Storage Media, Users Folders
<BluesKaj>  /home /network /root...dolphin replaces konqueror as the default file manager in kde4
<markit> Space_Man: any idea about how to put an incon in the desktop and have those "places" shown as a folder?
<markit> or the only way is to run dolphin?
<Space_Man> markit: I probably can't help you, I'm still using kde 3.5
<Space_Man> Remote Places is a shortcut to system:/remote
<Space_Man> Storage Media -> system:/media
<Space_Man> Users Folders -> system:/users
<BluesKaj> markit, I just put dolphin or konqueror as the case may be in the panel , I don't bother with desktop icons
<Space_Man> Documents Folder -> /home/user_name/Documents and Home Folder -> /home/user_name/
<markit> my friend is preparing a multi-desktop customized distro, as far as I can understand
<markit> and tells that Nautilus has this feature, and it was in kde 3.5, so is wondering how could it be missing in 4.x
<Space_Man> things change :)
<markit> that's all, I will report back your suggestions, thanks a lot
<markit> lol, yes, should change in better though
<Space_Man> kde3 also has a "system menu" menu applet that you can add to the panel, the "system menu" has the same shortcuts
<Space_Man> maybe kde4 has a similar feature
<BluesKaj> yeah the Kmenu is still there in kde4
<BluesKaj> time for you guys to upgrade ..kde4 is very stable and easier on the eyes as well
<markit> I've put a folder widget in the desktop
<markit> and tried to create a system:/media shortcut
<markit> but seems it does not work
<markit> if I double click the icon does not open system:/media
<markit> mm of course, system:/media is not valid protocol in kde4
<markit> I'm too ignorant in kde4 insite
<jessica_> Kubuntu is really cool ;-)
<BluesKaj> yes jessica_ especially the latest distros , altho some bugs with graphics cards still remain unresolved, over all it's quite satisfying
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i'm runing kubuntu 10.10 - i i have to use private include of qt 4 package , but i can't see any private include, nor a package to install them, what i can do / install for that?
<jessica_> Yes, I got some problems with menu.lst not being updated.
<jessica_> Just had to delete and link it to grub.cfg
<jessica_> I don't understand your question PasNox
<jessica_> Do you mean that you need some private repository for KPackageKit ?
<PasNox> jessica_: Qt source have some private includes - like: qt_X11_p.h
<PasNox> the qt4 package in kubuntu don't install these private header
<James147> jessica_: menu.lst is used by grub1, not grub2 which has been the default since 9.10... you shouldnet edit grub.cfg though, as it is auto generated by update-grub
<PasNox> but some distrob does - kubuntu was doing it too if i recall correctly
<PasNox> but currently i can't find package to install them :/
<PasNox> and i need to use a private header in my aplication
<jessica_> OK
<James147> PasNox: what do you mean by private headers? and ahve you installed the -dev packages?
<PasNox> James147: private headers are includes that developpers should normally not use - not being officially part of Qt, but that are sometimes usefull
<PasNox> i can build qt4 app without problem, all is working fine, i just want to include a private header but it seem they are not installed :/
<jemand> Hi all, since 2 days Kopete loads, eats 2/3rds of my CPU and does only show the icon in the tray. NO KOPETE CHAT WINDOW shows up. ;-(
<jemand> It's on Kubuntu 10.10 KDE 4.5.3
<PasNox> James147: this is an example of qt private header: http://pastebin.com/7VKykfHN
<jemand> Any ideas?
<markit> anyone knows where I can set things so the user has only the "shutdown" and "leave session" options? DOn't want them to change user, or lock the session, or worse hybernate or suspend the ltsp server
<James147> jemand: you should try it on a new user, if it works there then i suggest resetting kopete to its default settings (by renaming ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc)
<jemand> OK James147 I
<PasNox> jessica_, James147: bah too bad, it seem ubuntu / kubuntu packager forgot to package private header for qt4, qt3 have the private includes :'(
<BluesKaj> jemand, perhaps a different irc client might cause less grief.
<BluesKaj> even quassel works better now , but konversation is the best IMO
<jessica_> My boot problem is not fixed..
<jessica_> In fact the menu.lst was outdated, but the grub.cfg was OK
<jessica_> So, I first tried with a symbolic link.
<James147> jemand: menu.lst is no longer used, thats why its oudated
<jessica_> It didn't work. So I now tried with a normal link.
<James147> jessica_: ^^ sorry :S
<James147> jessica_: what exactly is your problem?
<jessica_> Ok James, so why I fall in the grub prompt immediately at boot.
<jessica_> I have to enter manually kernel, init & boot cmds to boot.
<James147> jessica_: what happens if you run "sudo update-grub"?
<jemand> James147 : does it mean I have to wait for an update?
<jessica_> so. I removed the useless menu.lst
<James147> jessica_: no, update-grub will regenerate the grub.cfg file
<jessica_> check my /etc/default/grub where I commented the HIDDEN timeout and used the grub-install script on /dev/sda
<jessica_> It's far better now, as my system boots.
<jessica_> But reports some syntax error (grub)
<jessica_> I'll regenerate config.
<jessica_> as you suggested with the update-grub
<James147> jessica_: hmm, well grub-install should run update-grub
<James147> as fara s i know
<jessica_> Maybe... it's not very verbose...
<jessica_> no it's not starting update-grub
<James147> not starting?
<jessica_> What is the grub hidden timeout parameter ? Should I leave it to 0 ?
<aicram> Hello. Just installed kxstudio. Like it. What do I install to get the right click change desktop wallpaper feature? I asked already fxstudio irc. No response. Thank you very much.
<James147> jessica_: I would think its the timeout when the menu is hidden (note that mine is commented out here)
<aicram> I mean I asked kxstudio irc-please excuse typo. Thank you.
<jessica_> What is kxstudio ?
<aicram> It is like ubuntu studio with falktx's ppa. A new multimedia distro.
<jessica_> I commented out it because I have a major problem with it on an other computer... So I uncommented it because I suspected it to cause the syntax error... Well anyway my system boots correctly.
<jessica_> thanks aicram.
<James147> aicram: on kde 4.5.3 here if the wallpaper is set to slideshow then right clicking offers teh option to go to the next background
<jessica_> I think that's this parameter that completely hide the grub menu... I don't like this behaviour.
<aicram> jessica: thank you. I will check on that. If you go to linuxmusicians forum they mention kxstudio favorably. Thanks again.
<jjman6_> is anyone else experienceing what seems to be a memory leek w/ kmix (in 10.10)   memory usage just continually grows.  i've had it get up to 1.8gb  by which point it also seems to max out all 3 cores on my CPU as well.  And thus have to kill it
<James147> jjman6_: O_o not seen if do that yet... could you try creating a new user and see if it does it for that user?
<jjman6_> sure
<James147> jjman6_: if it works as expected then you could try renmaing or moving kmixrc and or kmixctrlrc from ~/.kde/share/config to reset it to its default settings
<jjman6_> how about i just do that instead  ;-)  easier than creating new user and running all the same apps i currently do
<jjman6_> i'm a heavy multi-tasker so i have lots of apps open always
<James147> jjman6_: :) you could,
<jjman6_> what exactly is tored in kmixrc  ...ctrlrc
<James147> jjman6_: not entirly sure about *ctrl* but kmixrc  should store the settings for kmix
<jjman6_> i do have some other anonomolies w/ my sound  could be related.
<jjman6_> my master volume is always muted on reboot  (minor but annoying)
<jjman6_> some of my apps aren't producing sounds consistantly  like kopete notifications,  and thunderbird
<James147> jjman6_: not sure, best way would be to create a new user to see if its a config related problem or something else
<jjman6_> mmk.
<lieuwe> why does system settings freeze when i try to test "playback/recording trough the pulseaudio sound server" under media?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: are you there?
<phoenix_firebrd> moetunes: The bluetooth problem that we were discussing yeaterday is solved, the problem was my bluetooth dongle, its a cheap chinese duplicate. checked with another dongle everything worked perfectly
<phoenix_firebrd> is the app updatedb uses lowlevel disk access
<jjman6__> well i'm back in w/ a new user.   I found 2 more bugs.    Logging in as new user forces PW change fine, but it WON"T let me type at first.  so i just hit ok w/ blank then it allows me to enter a new PW.
<jjman6__> & it crashed Kubuntu the 1st time doing it.
<job_> list
<jmho> hi, how can I use a pppoe internet connection with kubuntu 10.10. It was installed using the alternate CD (amd64). In the plasma widget I configured the connection, but there does not seem to be a "connect" button?
<kumar> Does anybody having trouble with bluedevil killing your system on pairing pin input
<vbgunz> anybody else was getting kicked out of the channel based on "ip open proxy etc"?
<rysiek|pl> are you running a tor exit node?
<vbgunz> rysiek|pl: I shouldn't be running any servers except for apache and that should be pretty much locked down to the local network only
<rysiek|pl> vbgunz: do you have a dynamic IP?
<vbgunz> rysiek|pl: yeah, should be dynamic
<Roxy_> What is a good vid. recording program..... my kamoso when i record and play it, its like in fast mode...
<rysiek|pl> vbgunz: maybe somebody that had this IP before you ran a TOR exit node or an open proxy
<vbgunz> that was my first thought, I was gonna reset the modem hoping the ip would change but I didn't do it. anyhow, my ip is the same as it was yesterday with the open proxy messages but today I can access the channel...
<rysiek|pl> vbgunz: the IP got banned
<rysiek|pl> hmm
<rysiek|pl> strange
<vbgunz> so, I was curious if maybe just maybe there was an error on freenodes part and this may have affected more users in this channel vs just me
<rysiek|pl> nothing I know of
<rysiek|pl> but then I do not know much ;)
<vbgunz> haha
<plan_rich> Hey i recently checked on kubuntu release and i was supprised that there is an kubuntu mobile preview! I tested it in the VM and i really like it! Did someone flash it onto to n900 so far?
<vbgunz> well gonna do some R&D, see ya in a bit :)
<rysiek|pl> plan_rich: I don't think so. is it built for Arm? does it have the n900 drivers?
<rysiek|pl> vbgunz: go for it
<rysiek|pl> plan_rich: any linky-clicky?
<plan_rich> y there is an arm build
<plan_rich> linky-clicky?
<plan_rich> where can i find the repository of the kubuntu mobile? Is there any documentation already?
<e01> hello
<e01> how can i adjust soundcard channels
<e01> seems that kmix not provide such option
<moetunes> try using alsamixer in a terminal
<kilogolfsix> remove pulseaudio
<kilogolfsix> alsamixer is prob the best method....
<e01> there is no gui for this, right?
<kilogolfsix> kmix is very limited with pulseaudio. If you want kmix to work like it should you must remove pulseaudio
<e01> then why kubuntu come with pulseaudio
<kilogolfsix> I dunno???  I am not a fan....
<jmichaelx> in 10.10 i had to remove pulseaudio just to get decent sound from my intel HD audio
<kilogolfsix> i was in the same boat with my VIA1708
<kilogolfsix> its painless to remove pulse in Kubuntu... Ubuntu was a nightmare with Gnome
<jmichaelx> pulseaudio can be great when it works, but it's GUI stuff is scattered and chaotic, all GTK-based and i just get tired of futzing with it
<jmichaelx> yea, they have made it an integral part of ubuntu/gnome
<e01> just ubuntu is for gnome
<kilogolfsix> ya, ubuntu uses Gnome... but u can install KDE on it as well...
<kilogolfsix> When I first installed 10.10 i tried adjusting audio channels with alsamixer. on exiting I ran 'sudo alsactl store' and rebooted... the settings were not restored...
<e01> may be, but is more slowly than gnome
<jmichaelx> does anyone know of a way to get rid of "This folder is empty." in folder view, besides putting something into its directory?
<e01> i am not gnome fan, i was kde fan but now i am nothing fan
<kilogolfsix> This folder is empty?  Im not sure what view your talking about? Is this in Dolphin?
<jmichaelx> kilogolfsix: folder view
<jmichaelx> kilogolfsix: right the desktop.... folder view is there by default...  maybe you're not using 10.10?
<kilogolfsix> OH... THAT! :p
<jmichaelx> yep, lol
<kilogolfsix> sorry... I can't help you with that.
<jmichaelx> i do not need it telling me that the obviously empty folder is empty
<theannihilator> jmichaelx:
<theannihilator> it is part of the theme
<theannihilator> if your using kde
<theannihilator> as far as gnome i do not know
<jmichaelx> theannihilator: i have never seen a folder view in gnome... plus we are talking about kubuntu
<theannihilator> lol
<theannihilator> in kubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 you have a folder view of the desktop by default
<jmichaelx> theannihilator: yes, why are you telling me this?
<theannihilator> cause if you remove it you loose your desktop
<jmichaelx> theannihilator: no, you just don't have folder view. your desktop dir is still there.... plus you can set folder view to show contents of any dir... and you can have multiple folder views
<theannihilator> ok so how do you set it so your desktop dir is like kde3?
<theannihilator> cause every time i deal with kd4 my desktop dir is folder view only
<theannihilator> and i always get this folder is empty
<kilogolfsix> I cant see any way to disable that text jmichaelx. I imagine its hard coded into it without a user option.
<theannihilator> if there was i would love to know
<kilogolfsix> the funny thing is, that folder has hidden items in it...
<kilogolfsix> so really its not empty....  lol
<jmichaelx> theannihilator: umm, i think what you are asking is how folder view could be set to full screen... and i think you can do that
<jmichaelx> kilogolfsix: mine has a few hidden dirs in it, too
<jmichaelx> to me that message is annoying
<kilogolfsix> the folder view in general kinda bugs me. I miss KDE3 in that sense
<theannihilator> i do too kilogolfsix  and no jmichaelx i already know how to do full screen and it blocks some shortcuts that i create form the kmenu
<jmichaelx> kilogolfsix: i believe you can set folder view to fill your desktop, making things function in a similar way to kde3.x
<theannihilator> the only thing that looks like kde 3 (well close to it) is lxde imo
<kilogolfsix> ill give that a shot, thanks
<theannihilator> xfce is close to the kde 3 look as well
<kilogolfsix> got to run, BBL
<jmichaelx> theannihilator: i am a KDE fan, but i am tempted to switch to xfce
<jmichaelx> i like my kde plasma widgets pretty well, though
<e01> jmichaelx: i was switched from xfce to gnome a year ago
<theannihilator> jmichaelx: i been using kde since kde 1 but i do not like plasma
<jmichaelx> and a number of other QT apps
<e01> the only one thing that i like in kde is the dophin
<theannihilator> dolphin?
<jmichaelx> e01: i know it is almost entirely personal preference, but i have always much preferred XFCE to gnome
<e01> dolphin& ye
<theannihilator> i dont like gnome
<e01> i don`t like it too, but when i want to use some application that have a heavy gnome dependancy it is horrible
<theannihilator> i just install gnome and then use the gnome apps in another desktop
<Axelio_> alguien que hable español?
<jmichaelx> theannihilator: that works, but it seems as time goes on, gnome bleeds over into kde more and more if they are installed side by side
<jmichaelx> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theannihilator> that is when it does become a pain
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<Khas> Heya, where can I find the kwebkitpart in kubuntu so I can change konqueror to webkit engine?
<irielfaid> Khas, http://digitizor.com/2010/08/11/how-to-switch-to-webkit-in-konqueror-browser-kde-sc-4-5kubuntu/
<Khas> irielfaid, ta :-D
<Khas> All working now
<irielfaid> Nice.
<pedro> hi there...as sson as I installed the nvidia driver, the fonts got reaaaly  small...how do I set this right?
#kubuntu 2011-11-07
<jmichaelx> i'm about half scared to update to 4.7.3
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: i am updating to 4.7.3
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: my experience is that in updating KDE, one is just generally exchanging old bugs for new bugs
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: any way we are trying to remove the bugs
<jmichaelx> so i have ia32-libs installed. i am wanting to set up the android SDK on a 64-bit system (running oneiric), should this be all i need? (i am slightly confused by the move to multi-arch support)
<hays> is there anything wrong with the .iso for amd64 on the website
<hays> i downloaded it and can't mount
<hays> the md5 checks out
<well_laid_lawn> hays: how are you trying to mount it?
<hays> double clicking in macos
<well_laid_lawn> I've no idea how macs mount stuff...
<hays> hmm
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try a mac channel since the iso pasess the md5 check
<Guest401> I've about had it with kubuntu and it's weird behavior.  Can anyone tell me why all of a sudden I can't access my ntfs drive?  has there been a rash of this?
<Guest401> All of a sudden I nee authentication to mount the device.
<Guest401> wow.
<phiscribe> what is a way to manage users across multiple mahcines?  not sure ldap or samba is what i want to get into, just something that can sync passwords and permisions, maybe ldap or samba is what i want, suggestions?
<andreas__> okay, here is coming.
<andreas__> good bye.......
 * phiscribe is leary of webmin, it does do many things i would like done
<EvilResistance> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<EvilResistance> phiscribe:  ^
<phiscribe> yeah i was looking at that, thanks
<phiscribe> i just wonder maybe if i just make something that looks liek ebox or zentyal
<Linkmaster> Is there a problem with kubuntu/ubuntu installers with an input/output error?
<phiscribe> which error Linkmaster
<Linkmaster> phiscribe: "warning: failure trying to run: chroot /target dpk --force-depends --install /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.16.0.3ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<Linkmaster> I'm using the alternate 64bit installer, because the main 11.10 32bit installer crashed halfway through every time, and I have no clue why its not working
<phiscribe> so kinda multiarch bug, im not sure Linkmaster sorry
<phiscribe> does it die right there or go on?
<Linkmaster> I try hitting 'continue'
<phiscribe> tab keys and enter? arroow keys?
<Linkmaster> "base system installation error: the debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). check /var/log/ssylog or see virtual console 4 for the details"
<phiscribe> whats in syslog
<Linkmaster> How do you get there?
<phiscribe> you at the command line?
<Linkmaster> no, its the alternate installer thing
<phiscribe> i dont know enough aboutthe alt installer to know how ot get a tty from there or if u can
<Linkmaster> ugh...
<Linkmaster> yofel: I hate bothering you, but I need your intellect
<phiscribe> Linkmaster:  it COULD be a bad CD
<phiscribe> might wanna check the md5dums and burn it a bit slower
<Linkmaster> Its not a bad CD, its a USB, and the image is good(I believe)
<phiscribe> debootstrap program exited with an error ---its not seeing something it wants, id check teh md5 to be sure
<phiscribe>  alt +ft might gvie you a tty
<phiscribe> alt +f4 that is
<Linkmaster> I dont know how to with my current os(its a kiosked mode opensuse)
<romeyro> hi everyone, i want to set a web server + ssl on my kubuntu, doesnt anyone know a good tutorial.
<Linkmaster> phiscribe: do you think I should manually add that file into it?
<phiscribe> linkhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<phiscribe> i think that if you arent sure if the image you are booting with is good or bad, it is higher on the diagnostic prong to check
<Linkmaster> phiscribe: I'm just annoyed now...I told my friend I'd have his computer good-to-go during the weekend, and its being blasted with me, and I don't even know why
<phiscribe> have u got another box laying aring Linkmaster that you can see if the usb will work
<phiscribe> or if it has a cd burm a cd
<Linkmaster> what do you mean?
<phiscribe> instead of using the usb, burn a CD and use it to boot, if you have access, if not maybe use a live boot, but check the md4 before you burn, some burn programs do this auto
<Linkmaster> phiscribe: I have no CD's...I can use a different USB though. and I have only alternate images, since I got kind of tired of the live installers not working
<phiscribe> romeyro: apache is probably what you will want in the linux verse, but its not the only route
<Linkmaster> phiscribe: the md5sum is exact. I try to change the partitioning sequence, and now I get an input/output error
<phiscribe> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Linkmaster> * on /dev/sda
<romeyro> phiscribe: i used apache for years, but i never set ssl
<phiscribe> well whats the input output error, i saw teh chroot error and the boot strap error
<phiscribe> romeyro:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/apache2/SSL        https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL
<romeyro> phiscribe: my Internet provider service block the port 80, so my website is only available from my local network. but if i use ssl its gonna be on the port 443
<romeyro> phiscribe: thank you
<phiscribe> romeyro: your describing slightly diffrent things,
<phiscribe> you can set appache to use any port, with no need for ssh, what you are describing is a tunneling setup, for....what im not sure
<phiscribe> you could use a DDns service to redirect peeople wanting into your port 80 to another port, circemventing your ISP's limitation, all without ssl
<canis_> okay, let's try this again.  Can anyone tell me why all of a sudden policy kit is popping up asking me for a root password tha I evidently don't have?
<romeyro> phiscribe: i already tried with no-ip.com. i changed apache port to 8080 and it worked. And from no-ip.com i can not get a redirect to the port 80
<romeyro> phiscribe:  it should be different. And mywebsite.com:8080 doesnt look cool in the browser
<phiscribe> dont redirect to port 80 romeyro, redirecto 2392 or pick one thats out of the way on the web server
<romeyro> phiscribe: but 2392, in this case, gonna appear in the browser :S
<romeyro> phiscribe: in the address bar
<canis_> i can't access my ntfs partition, I can't upsate...who knows what else I can't do.
<phiscribe> scenerio - soemone types in www.my-ddns-ip.com     that sends them to the my-ddns-ip service, on their web server on port 80 not blocked by isp, that redirects them to your home server running on another port besides 80 that is open and allowed by ytour isp
<phiscribe> canis, upgrade?  clean?
<phiscribe> canis_:  that is
<canis_> Clean
<phiscribe> did u install ubuntu one?
<canis_> It just starte today, i didn't even install anything.
<romeyro> phiscribe: so it ll be only in my local network the port will appear and not from the internet ?
<canis_> no ubuntu one.
<phiscribe> canis_: no clue, id look to see if there are groups and users set for the wrong folders, (like /home/userjoe  set to user root and group root)
<phiscribe> if you use sudo on any gui app it can cause weirdness with permsions, seems more soo in kde, have to do kdesudo
<romeyro> i ll be right back i need to restart my pc
<canis_> i can acces my external ntfs, i just can't get to my windows partition, or update for some reason.  Is there a more "tech channel somewhere?
<j_dulaney> Who here went to SELF 2011?
<canis_> i couldn't find anything on the net directly related to this issue in kubuntu.
<phiscribe> romeyro:  you get a service to give you say romeyro.service.com....they associate www.romeyro.service.com with the ip address of your home server, and you should be able to set it to go to a specific port, all happes outside your isp and your network, localy, you run a web server on a port besides 80 that the isp allows
 * j_dulaney is trying to find someone he ran into there that is with Kubuntu/KDE
<well_laid_lawn> canis_: is the windows partition found in   sudi fdisk -l   ?
<well_laid_lawn> canis_: is the windows partition found in   sudo fdisk -l   ?
<canis_> wait one
<phiscribe> canis_: can you manualy mount it?  is it an fstab entry?  fstab has some bugs lately
<canis_> I can see it in the side bar.
<well_laid_lawn> fdisk doesn't have a side bar
<canis_> I am not in the sudoers file...That's another thing that just started happening
<phiscribe> ive read that some ntfs mounts sdt to mount automaticaly in fstab dont anymore, workaround, manualymount till they fix it
<phiscribe> ok now your taling alien abduction
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like things got borked on the upgrade
<canis_> I didn't upgrade.
<phiscribe> he is running clean
<well_laid_lawn> when did these issues start coming up then?
<canis_>   however I left my laptop with the screen locked for about 7 jours yesterday, and when I came back it was unlocked.
<canis_> I just noticed it starting earlier today...let me go talk to my little sister.
<well_laid_lawn> heh ;)
<phiscribe> many users?  if just one or two ,m try setting user and groups back to who they belong, (assuming they are a bit off)
<phiscribe> little sister, the plot thinkings
<phiscribe> thickens even
 * phiscribe imagines little sisters saying, but it looks like a cup holder
<canis_> Sigh.
<canis_> I'm sure she did something...i knew I should have changed my password.
<well_laid_lawn> there might be a clue in the logs
<well_laid_lawn> which one I wouldn't know
<canis_> How can i check?
<well_laid_lawn> there's no easy way I know 'cept reading
<well_laid_lawn> the logs should all be timestamped
<phiscribe> ksyslog is a tool to view logs
<phiscribe> otherwise look at the files in /var/log  syslog kern auth
<canis_> okay
<Snowhog> canis_: See http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<phiscribe> .Xsession-errors in your home folder might have erros (i am sure i spelled that wrong)
<canis_> It isn't my password that's messed up.  I'm not a part of sudoers anymore.
<phiscribe> one another topic, anyone know how to make notifications, TALK with what ever enginge
<phiscribe> do you think i need typing lessons
<EvilResistance> canis_:  that might be something to take up with whomever modified your system.
<EvilResistance> if you're not in sudoers there's not much you can do
<phiscribe> canis_: if you can boot with a CD you can man handle it with chroot
<canis_> What I'm trying to figure out is how it could happen by accident.  no one here even knows how to use linux properly...evidently that includes myself.
<phiscribe> canis_: you are assuming accidental
<canis_> I had to be.
<canis_> I'm telling you, the computer literacy in this house is laughable.
<phiscribe> if its net connected
<well_laid_lawn> there's so many possibilities
<phiscribe> u got around 6 billion possible culprits
<well_laid_lawn> first guess is your groups got changed
<canis_> I've been having weird issues with kubuntu from the start anyway.
<well_laid_lawn> that could be from a bad cd burn
<canis_> 2 different installs on 2 computers, and the same issues...floating panel bar.
<well_laid_lawn> since it is just you with these sort of issues
<canis_> Various things.
<canis_> I was thinking that, but it checked out ok.  i think i'm being targeted by the G men for their own amusement.
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure they'd have a better sport
<canis_> never underestiamte the petty nature of man.
<canis_> I'm going to restart for an attempt to recover.
<canis_> quick question
<canis_> i was thinking about reinstalling...i noticed that if you don't format then the user files tend to stay where they are when using ubuntu, does this apply to kubuntu as well?
<canis_> okay, this is nuts.  I believe my sister now.
<canis_> i've been experiencing random log offs too.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: may be the xserver crashes
<canis_> I have no choice but to reinstall now...It kicked me out and won't take my password any more.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: file corruption?
<canis_> I'm going to install from a usb and see what happens...maybe i'll use my external to do it.
<canis_> I never got any warning, and i checked my diska about 2 weeks ago.
<canis_> I may end up going back to ubuntu.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: did you try to login from bash?
<canis_> do I keep my file structure and personal file if i don't format the drive on a reinstall?
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: yes
<canis_>   i didn't try from bash as no terminal would take My root password.
<canis_> ok, how about downloaded software?
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: dont know about that, you better rename it to some name
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: i mean you rename your entire home folder to some other name
<canis_> I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING I CAN'T AFFORD TO LOSE.  Whoops, sorry, but I'm not retyping that.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: it is better that you backup all the files in the partition before you install
<canis_> I really don't have anything that i can't afford to lose.  I kept almost everything backed up on the windows partition anyway.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: have you tried this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<canis_> I just didn't want to spend half a day reinstalling software.  a lote of compiling to do!!!
<canis_> Thanks, but I'd reather see if a USB install will fix the isues anyway.  It's been "off" from day one.  Might be this dell studio laptop, but i doubt it.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_:  try this before the install , i seems it may work , http://burnz.wordpress.com/2008/09/09/how-to-reset-ubuntu-root-password/
<canis_> Hmmm, that's interesting.
<canis_> i'll try that.
<jmichaelx> canis_: had you actually created a root user, or...
<jmichaelx> ok, nvm
<canis_> Wouldn't do it.  something about a misplaced token or somesuch
<jmichaelx> i presume you are talking about the sudo password for your user... you had not actually created a root user?
<canis_> i got the same message for root, and for my normal logon.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: have you run a disk check?
<canis_> A couple of weeks ago...I did just notice somethign strange...i use a program called lili to make usb keys in windows, and it says that my kubuntu 11.10 image is not recognized.
<canis_> how do i go about verifying the MD5?
<canis_> I mean lili has 11.10 in it's list, so I suppose my download is corrupted.
<canis_> The interesting thing is that i am pretty sure that i used a torrent program to get it.
<jmichaelx> canis_: just type 'md5sum <filename>' in a terminal
<jmichaelx> canis_: does not matter how you got it, you always check the reliability of your ISOs after downloading
<canis_> i can do that in windows?
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: how do have a disk burning software in windows?
<canis_> Yes?
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: nero?
<canis_> I use imgburn but I see what you're getting at...I'll see if it can do taht.
<phoenix_firebrd> canis_: ok
<jmichaelx> canis_:  i am not sure how to check md5 sums in windows, but i'm sure it's not that difficult
<phiscribe> canis_: i use cdburnerxp to burn in windows and there are  dozen windows md5 checkers
<canis_> I just found  one
<canis_> The MD5 checks out...
<canis_> time for a reinstall.
<phiscribe> yee haaw
<canis_> I had used vuze to check the file against a new download, and that indicated that it was okay, but i don't really trust that.
<canis_> be back in about an hour...Sheesh.
<canis_> sooo
<canis_> That took like 20 minutes, and I have to reinstall all my software, which sort of sucks because I still haave all of my preferences available so far.
<Canis__> hello there.
<Canis__> That took about 29 minues, and i at least have my prefs stil...wish i still had my software.
<adarshajoisa> how do i open the software update window in kubuntu 11.10?
<Snowhog> adarshajoisa: If you want to update the package cache, and then check for installed package updates, open a console and type: sudu apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snowhog> type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<adarshajoisa> when i try apt-get update, it says: "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Snowhog> adarshajoisa: That means that you have one or more resources that are 'old'. Is this a new 11.10 installation or an upgrade from an earlier version?
<adarshajoisa> Snowhog: nope, it's a fresh install. But i've added one or 2 PPAs manually, so i might've added the older versions.
<Snowhog> adarshajoisa: It will be the PPAs then. A fresh install would be using the proper 11.10 repositories.
<yoga> u
<adarshajoisa> Snowhog: ok. how can i get the update working now?
<yoga> exity
<yoga> exit
<Snowhog> adarshajoisa: It is working, it's just ignoring/not using one or more of your added PPAs.
<adarshajoisa> Snowhog: ok.
<Snowhog> adarshajoisa: You can check your PPA lists (in /etc/apt/sources.d/ and ensure that they reference oneiric and not an earlier version.
<adarshajoisa> Snowhog: ok. thanks! will do that.
<yoga> I cannot hibernate my laptop, it won't turn off if I select Hibernate from the KDE menu.
<yoga> The screen just go black.
<ashfaq> I am facing problems connecting to internet over 3g usb modem Huwavi 173
<ashfaq> Also the cd rom having .exe files is shown, can I install Mobile partner .exe file?   ow?
<ashfaq> some on please help me out if ther is a solution!
<myers> is there a way to set a password on a folder in kubuntu?
<myers> so that it needs a password to open?
<myers> #join kde
<myers> join #kde
<phiscribe> myers: i think no in the sense that you mean, you can set it so only the owner (or maybe root) can view edit or delete the files, but its per user, not per password
<myers> well if some one uses or gets on my account i need to put passwords on some folders
<phiscribe> what you could do myers is encrypt a folder, kde has some built in encryption tools, then it would talk a password to open, or use truecrypt to make a mountable virtual folder that needs a password
<phiscribe> take not talk
<myers> what are the encryptions tools? where do i go to use them?
<yoga> exit
<phiscribe> myers:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory   AND OR  http://www.truecrypt.org/
<myers> what one is better?
<phiscribe> red apples and green apples
<phiscribe> i personaly like truecrypt
<myers> is there anyway just to make it to where when the folder is clicked it ask for a password?
<phiscribe> because, the virtual folder is portable, you can put it on a usb, it is dynamic, resizes asit needs too, is military grade encryption,
<phiscribe> truecrypt cant do that persay, though it would be easy to make a short cut, it would maybe be possible to make a dolphin or natualis script to do it, (a line or two),
<phiscribe> and if you forget your password, forget it, its all gone
<phiscribe> unless its 1234 and why bother with military grade encrytion then?
<Snowhog> myers: You might also want to look at the package encfs
<myers> where would i look for that?
<Snowhog> myers: It's in the repos, so just open your package manager and search on encfs and read what it does. Also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<phiscribe> myers: you might come up with something using dropbox
<phiscribe> if you dont have lots of storage
<phiscribe> something i am still not clear on with apt based systems management is if there is a way to get one package (and its dependacies) from say an unstable repository, and only that one package (and depedencies), better, a way to have difffrent versions side by side
<phiscribe> with out all the spit and glue flying apart in your face
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: have you heard of project-neon?
<phiscribe> no i havent
<phiscribe> phoenix_firebrd:
<phiscribe> http://www.projectneon.org/  is dead atm, i that the one?
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: any software installed from project neon will be installed separately and hence it does not affect the current installation
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: since its a nightly build, its highly recommended for developers and testers only
<phiscribe> not sure what the scoope kde is, was looking for a way to get newer digikam and kipi plugins immediealty, as when i use their ppa's its adding extra cruft that is killing updates, was also intersted in a more general solution, like having chromium 5, 6, 7 running side by side, but accessing libarries from that point in time
<phiscribe> do linux apps when they start, look for needed libraries in the locale folder first, then follow the path?  maybe i could just dump all the dependiceis in one folder and see what happens
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: ya they search for dependency in different places, i dont know if it does do like windows does
<phiscribe> like always i can think of a dozen ways to rig it in linux and not one off the shelf lol
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: there are standalone apps that you can try
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe:  check this website http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: there is a collection of standalone apps, no installation needed
<phiscribe> ill see what they have, i guess i could complile, just i hate having peices of stuff all over, i have not used gentoo, but ive heard they have asomething called slots, wonder if there is an apt equiv
<phiscribe> a way to profile or overlay or something
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: i cant understand what you mean
<phiscribe> slotting:  Packages can support having multiple versions installed simultaneously.
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: oh, ok
<phiscribe> im thinking my apt fu needs more focus, surely apts got something in it along these lines
<phiscribe> i got configuration managment blues
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: sorry, got to go, bbl
<phiscribe> phoenix_firebrd: just like to jaw, ill figure out soemthing or go sideways
<phiscribe> thanks for an ear and a pulse hehe
<phoenix_firebrd> phiscribe: :)
<Guest86064> hi
<eshlox> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch if i generate sources.list with this site this will work well? anyone use it?
<lelamal_> Hi all. When I boot my computer I get the following notification:
<lelamal_> Nepomuk Indexing Agents Have Been Disabled
<lelamal_> The Nepomuk service is not available or fully operational and attempts to rectify this have failed. Therefore indexing of all data stored in the Akonadi PIM service has been disabled, which will severely limit the …
<lelamal_> The following problems were detected: Calling the Nepomuk storage service failed: 'The name org.kde.NepomukStorage was not provided by any .service files'.
<lelamal_> Additional help can be found here: userbase.kde.org/Akonadi
<lelamal_> I would appreciate any help to solve this issue.
<lelamal_> rebooting, be back in a bit
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm stuck on a problem. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 and I can't add the trashbin to my task manager bar.
<FlashDeluxe> hi i installed the current kubuntu on my notebook and i got  second screen plugged in. Now if i drag a program, e.g. dolphin to the second screen the program is in the background?! Does anybody got a suggestion on it?
<arbrandes> hey dudes
<arbrandes> What's the preferred way to get voice chat to work with a desktop app in Kubuntu?
<arbrandes> Kopete doesn't seem to work
<arbrandes> (I mean with Gtalk)
<jtr__> do all the updates that are patched to us after we install kubuntu also made in the iso available for installation ?
<audionb> anyone please?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<new> anyway to check why my kubuntu 11.10 is so slow? mainly using gimp but it lags in other things too.
<BluesKaj> new, kmenu>apps>systemsettings>system/system monitor , check the montor for resource hogs ...most like nepomuk file indexer or akonadi
<BluesKaj> likely
<FlashDeluxe> hi i installed the current kubuntu on my notebook and i got  second screen plugged in. Now if i drag a program, e.g. dolphin to the second screen the program is in the background?! Does anybody got a suggestion on it?
<sebastiano> hi, I updated my kubuntu to 11.10, now it's not shutting down anymore (jangs while showing the kubuntu logo)... any suggestions?
<sebastiano> *hangs
<cowboy_nick> anyone know how to change the kdm theme?
<audionb> what's an easy way to draw a 1280*720 rectangle on my desktop?
<audionb> i mean, how can i measure a part of my desktop?
<panminyu> hello
<lelamal_> Hi all, do you think it's a good idea to upgrade to 4.7.3 by using Kubuntu PPA?
<romeyro> hello
<romeyro> i have a trouble with wine
<romeyro> the directory C: is not anymore on the menu, how can i get it back
 * genii-around sips his coffee and contemplates the missing C:
<lelamal_> Hi all, do you think it's a good idea to upgrade to 4.7.3 by using Kubuntu PPA?
<genii-around> lelamal_: I'm using it and have not had much problems. But "Your Mileage May Vary" as the saying goes.
<lelamal_> genii-around: thank you
<rotsy> hi guys
<rotsy> how do you install skype on kubuntu 11.10?
<jtr__> sudo apt-get install skype ?
<jtr__> rotsy: works - but there are some issues with skype on linux i think
<rotsy> yeah
<rotsy> it outputs "unable to locate package"
<jtr__> rotsy: after the apt-get ?
<kubuntuianer> Hello, can someone tell me how to change the background picture of kubunt 11.10?
<kubuntuianer> Changing the background isnt possible anymore
<genii-around> kubuntuianer: Rightclick on open spot on desktop...Desktop Settings... then on the right side of the pane should be Layout, Wallpaper, Positioning and so on
<kubuntuianer> genii-around: Thanks but there isnt a menu called "Desktop Settings"
<genii-around> kubuntuianer: What options ARE in the menu which appears?
<kubuntuianer> genii-around: Create New - Paste Clipboard Content - Icons - Refresh Desktop - Open with Dolphin - Run Command - Activities - Unlock Widgets - Lock Screen - Leave - Folder View Settings
<kubuntuianer> genii-around: Lol I found it
<kubuntuianer> "Folder View Settings"
<kubuntuianer> ^^
<genii-around> Ah, you had your desktop set for Folder View
<FlashDeluxe> hi i installed the current kubuntu on my notebook and i got  second screen plugged in. Now if i drag a program, e.g. dolphin to the second screen the program is in the background?! Does anybody got a suggestion on it?
<kubuntuianer> genii-around:... yeah... thank you!
<kubuntuianer> genii-around: do you know if it is somehow possible to change the login screen theme too?
<kubuntuianer> >>> I mean login screen background
<genii-around> kubuntuianer: Should be in System Settings... Login Screen ( in the System Administration grouping )
<shb> what is this?
<rotsy> jtr__ yes after apt-get
<jtr__> rotsy: type locate skype
<jtr__> rotsy: did you find skype binary?
<rotsy> yeah i'm still looking
<rotsy> jtr__ what's the extension of a binary file again ?
<jtr__> rotsy: its just skype no extension, thats how u identify it
<DarthFrog> rotsy: An executable file is identified by having its executable bit set.  If you look at the file permissions, you can see if it's set or not.
<DarthFrog> !permissions | rotsy
<ubottu> rotsy: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<rotsy> i couldn't find it
<rotsy> the binary file
<rotsy> i cant find it
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Does the command "which skype" give any output?
<rotsy> nope
<DarthFrog> If yes, that's the binary.  If no, the binary is not in your path or not installed.
<rotsy> ok so what do i do ?
<OerHeks> skype is located in partner repo, isn't it ?
<rotsy> "which skype" does not ouput anything, but i have already followed the steps here  http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/25/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<rotsy> so how come?
<DarthFrog> OerHeks: Non-free/extra
<DarthFrog> OerHeks: apt-cache show skype
<OerHeks> ic thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> rotsy:  type "sudo apt-get install skype"
<rotsy> unable to locate package skype
<rotsy> that's the output
<DarthFrog> rotsy: You don't have the proper repository enabled.
<DarthFrog> rotsy: You have to enable the "non-free" & "extras" repo.
<jtr__> rotsy: an advice -always type the nick of the person you are talking to, it shows a notification to the person, thats y i replied so late ( you can use tab to autocomplete the name if your IRC client allows that )
<rotsy> jtr__: thanks for that
<rotsy> DarthFrog: how do i do that ?
<DarthFrog> rotsy: It allows for multiple conversations simultaneously.
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Use the package manager.
<DarthFrog> I don't use it so someone else will have to help you with it.
<jtr__> DarthFrog: can't he do that from his software sources?
<DarthFrog> jtr__: Yes.
<jtr__> rotsy: do that
<rotsy> jtr__:  so how do i proceed then
<jtr__> rotsy: open software sources
<rotsy> i'm new to ubuntu mate
<DarthFrog> jtr__: Which will be part of the package manager, unless he edits the sources.list file manually. I don't think he wants to do that. :-)
<jtr__> DarthFrog: definetly not ;)
<jtr__> rotsy: wait i'll do it with you to tell you exacly what to do
<rotsy> jtr__:  thanks
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Are you running Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jtr__> open muon
<jtr__> rotsy: open muon
<jtr__> DarthFrog: its #kubuntu
<DarthFrog> jtr__: Oh, I know that.  Does he?
<jtr__> DarthFrog: lol xD
<jtr__> rotsy: ubuntu or kubuntu , what are u using?
<DarthFrog> jtr__: Ubuntu won't have muon.
<rotsy> yeah it's kubuntu ;)
<jtr__> DarthFrog: i know, but i assumed he had kubuntu
<rotsy> muon is open
<jtr__> rotsy: :)
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Good choice! :-)
<jtr__> rotsy: settings > configure software sources
<rotsy> jtr__:  i prefer kde
<jtr__> rotsy: good :)
<rotsy> ok
<rotsy> jtr__:  i'm ready
<rotsy> configure software sources then what
<jtr__> DarthFrog: help me from here
<jtr__> rotsy:  you have to tick some options i think DarthFrog knows better , coz he gave you the advice in the first place
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  how do i proceed from here on?
<rotsy> jtr__:  thanks again
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Did you enable the repo?
<jtr__> rotsy: in other softwares tab check if independent is ticked, right DarthFrog?
<rotsy> no i don't think so
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  how do i do that ?
<DarthFrog> rotsy: You said you preferred KDE.  Does that mean you know some Linux?
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  that was a long time ago ;)
<jtr__> DarthFrog: try making him do thing through the gui, will be easy for u :)
<rotsy> jtr__:  it is ticked
<jtr__> DarthFrog: i think the extras and non-free ppas should be added ?
<DarthFrog> jtr__: No, it's harder for me.  I usually do all sysadmin from the command line.  I don't know the GUI app.
<jtr__> DarthFrog: he can do that ?
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  let's do it from the command line then
<DarthFrog> jtr__: You can do *everything* from the command line.
<jtr__> DarthFrog: i know :)
<FlashDeluxe> hi i installed the current kubuntu on my notebook and i got  second screen plugged in. Now if i drag a program, e.g. dolphin to the second screen the program is in the background?! Does anybody got a suggestion on it?
<jtr__> DarthFrog: gui is just a wrapper
<DarthFrog> rotsy: What text editor do you use?
<rotsy> kate
<rotsy> DarthFrog: kate i always forget to type your nick ;)
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Use Kate to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DarthFrog> rotsy: You'll have use sudo to do that, though.
<rotsy> yeah the file is open on kate
<rotsy> what do i need to add ?
<rotsy> DarthFrog: damn it i always forget to add your nick
<DarthFrog> rotsy: At the very bottom, delete the # in front of "deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main"
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Then save the file and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype" all on one line, including the &&.
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  it was already deleted
<DarthFrog> rotsy: It'll say "natty" instead of "oneiric"  if you're running 11.04
<rotsy> it's oneiric
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Then run the command I just described.
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  i'm on kubuntu 11.10
<rotsy> DarthFrog: E: unable to locate package skype
<rotsy> DarthFrog: after running this command you just showed
<jtr__> DarthFrog: the thing i asked him to tick is the thing u asked him to add, extras!
<rotsy> jtr__: it was already ticked in the first place
<DarthFrog> SKype is in extras.  Hmm.
<jtr__> rotsy: thats y u didnt have the '#' in front of that line , both are the same thing :)
<rotsy> ok
<jtr__> rotsy: i told u the gui method , while DarthFrog told u the command line method :)
<DarthFrog> rotsy:  when you gave the "sudo apt-get update" command, what happened?
<rotsy> jtr__: but i'm still unable to locate the package
<jtr__> rotsy: do wht he tells, till then i'll see if i can find a solution
<rotsy> DarthFrog: it lists all the urls
<DarthFrog> rotsy: It goes out and downloads a bunch of stuff?
<rotsy> but with the extra.ubuntu.com  .... it does not reach it i think
<rotsy> DarthFrog: yes
<jtr__> DarthFrog: rotsy: use www.pastebin.com ?? ( just a suggestion )
<rotsy> for what ?
<rotsy> i wish i could send a screen shot
<rotsy> DarthFrog: jtr__: what do i paste in the pastebin.com ?
<jtr__> rotsy: open the site , choose create new paste, you paste your output there , click submit , and u reach a web page with a url, which if u tell us we can see the code
<jtr__> rotsy: basically u tell us the url, we can see what u wrote in it :)
<rotsy> jtr__:  good idea
<jtr__> rotsy: u paste output of sudo apt-get update
<jtr__> rotsy: thats how u can give us a ''screenshot''
<jtr__> rotsy: do that !
<rotsy> http://pastebin.com/ZUTW2Ni4
<rotsy> jtr__: DarthFrog: http://pastebin.com/ZUTW2Ni4
<DarthFrog> sorry guys, I'm haveing problems here.
<DarthFrog> I need to leave.  Sorry.
<rotsy> DarthFrog: ;(
<rotsy> jtr__:  you still there ?
<jtr__> rotsy: what is the output of locate skype?
<jtr__> rotsy: use pastebin
<rotsy> jtr__:  ok i'll paste it here too
<jtr__> rotsy: do you even get something ?
<DarthFrog> jtr__: You need to do "sudo updateb" before the "locate" command.
<jtr__> rotsy: do it , i dont know what he is saying but it may help
<DarthFrog> jtr__: "locate" searchs a database.  "updatedb" creates the database that "locate" searchs.
<jtr__> rotsy: its "updatedb"
<jtr__> DarthFrog: i think he's using pastebin still :D
<rotsy> jtr__: jtr__ DarthFrog http://pastebin.com/BQTFfjgy
<jtr__> rotsy: you don't have a skype app as such but you have kopete and pidgin which can run skype, try running skype through them :)
<rotsy> jtr__:  that's what i tried earlier
<rotsy> jtr__: but i couldn't do it
<DarthFrog> No, you need to install the skype app to have skype.
 * DarthFrog is away but comes back for a second every now and again. :-)
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  how do i install skype app n
<jtr__> DarthFrog: look at this http://pastebin.com/BQTFfjgy
<jtr__> rotsy: lets see what else you can do here
<kcin> Hi guys, how do I change my default key binding to emacs?
<DarthFrog> rotsy:  "Type "apt-cache search skype".  What do you get?  Pastbin the output.
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  http://pastebin.com/S63BmvyG
<DarthFrog> Well that's why apt-get can't find skype.  Hmm.
<DarthFrog> En francais?
<DarthFrog> Pourquoi?
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  French is my mother tongue man
<DarthFrog> Quebequois?
<rotsy> nope
<lelamal_> I was wondering whether someone could assist me with this nepomuk issue
<lelamal_> when I start my computer I am greeted by this message: http://paste.kde.org/143192/
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: Good luck, sorry.  Nepomuk is somewhat immature yet.
<rotsy> DarthFrog: no I'm from La Réunion
<lelamal_> DarthFrog: I know, but I would like not to receive that notification at every boot
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: Ah.  You get that if nepomuk starts up before you have net access.  No problem really.
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: At least, I *think* that's what it means. :-)
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  so how do i procede then ?
<lelamal_> DarthFrog: net access? so is there anyway i can troubleshoot this issue?
<DarthFrog> rotsy: I'm thinking.  Can't you smell the burning insulation? :-)
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  WTF
<rotsy> ;)
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: Probably, but I'm not your man, I'm afraid.  Nepomuk/Akonadi are nuisances to me so I've disabled them (in System Settings).
<lelamal_> DarthFrog: ah I see, thanks anyway! :)
<DarthFrog> rotsy:  go back and have a look at the sources.list file again (/etc/apt/sources.list).  Please paste the line I asked you to edit earlier.
<lelamal_> rotsy: I've followed here and there your conversation, have you enabled the partner source repository?
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: Yes.
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: Skype is in extras.
<lelamal_> DarthFrog: oh I thought it was specifically needed to tick the partner repository, so I did when I installed skype
<DarthFrog> Mind you, SKype doesn't work for me in Oneiric (issue with my web cam), so I'm running it in a VMWare Win7 virtual machine. :-)
<DarthFrog> rotsy: OK, let's see if lelamal_ is correct.  I've not been of much use. :-)   Edit the sources.list file again and add this line at the bottom: "eb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric partner"
<DarthFrog> rotsy: No quotes.  Then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype" again.
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  http://pastebin.com/Len8j9Du
<DarthFrog> rotsy: And that should be "deb" not "eb".  :-)
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  deb, yes it is
<DarthFrog> rotsy: No, I mean the line I just told you to add to the sources.list file should start with "deb" not "eb". :-)
<DarthFrog> rotsy: OK, let's see if lelamal_ is correct.  I've not been of much use. :-)   Edit the sources.list file again and add this line at the bottom: "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric partner"
<DarthFrog> Repeat.
<lelamal_> DarthFrog: he already has the parter repositories, he needs to uncomment them perhaps
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: Perhaps, but that would only confuse the issue now. :-)
<lelamal_> :)
<DarthFrog> lelamal_: I couldn't remember if I'd added the Partners PPA manually or if it was part of the install.
<lelamal_> DarthFrog: I think that's part of the install
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  lelamal_: I think it is working :))))
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Thank lelamal_ for that.
<rotsy> thanks guys
<lelamal_> I used Muon to tick them, not uncomment but I think that's the same
<rotsy> lelamal_: thanks mate!
<DarthFrog> rotsy: Bienvenue.
<lelamal_> DarthFrog: rotsy: you're welcome
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  De rien
<rotsy> DarthFrog:  that's french for "you are welcome" :)
<DarthFrog> rotsy: I'm Canadian so I picked up Quebec french. :-)
<jtr__> rotsy: a demain :P ( of the little french i know )
<jtr__> DarthFrog: sounds like a Qt module for french :P
<rotsy> jtr__:  a demain , thank you too
<jtr__> rotsy: i was gone half the time, just returned, thank DarthFrog he did the reald thing
<jtr__> DarthFrog: 'burning insulation' , really? :P
 * DarthFrog is getting old, the insulation is aging. :-)
<rotsy> good bye guys
<DarthFrog> Au revoir.
<rotsy> good night
<DarthFrog> Bon nuit.
<till> HI
<till> asshh
<canis___> just out of curiosity...
<canis___> i was wondering if anyone else had problems getting the gstreamer packages.
<MeanderingCode> Anyone know why the task manager widget is not respecting my "maximum rows" setting of 1??
<canis___> I try to play movies or music after a fresh install, and I amarok won't successfully download.  That is kind of silly.
<l1ckr> hello?
<rork> hi l1ckr
<fullstop> Hi all.  I'm running ubuntu 10.10 with kde-desktop installed because I can't cope with Unity on my test setup.
<fullstop> I used KDE exclusively in the past, in a simpler time, so I'm happy with the environment...
<fullstop> but I'm having one really nagging issue with KDE SC 4.5.x
<fullstop> It never remembers my desktop resolution.
<EvilResistance> fullstop:  graphics card is...?
<fullstop> Intel GPU in a mobile i3 CPU.
<fullstop> It sets just fine, and everything works great.. but it does not remember it across logins.
<EvilResistance> ah.  if you were to say nvidia or something, i'd have a small solution - i had issues with nVidia too :P
<fullstop> The resolution is remembered in ubuntu / gnome, so I don't think that it is a driver or X issue.
<fullstop> Now I should be clear..
<fullstop> I have the laptop as the left screen and a 1080P monitor set up as the right screen.  It's connected via HDMI.
<fullstop> I also understand that, since I am running 10.10, there might not be much help available.
<EvilResistance> iirc, 10.10 hasnt EOL'd yet :/
<EvilResistance> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<EvilResistance> doesnt *say* its EOL'd :P
<fullstop> EvilResistance: I undestand that, but I'm sure that most people have moved on already.
<fullstop> I have a feeling that Ubuntu is going to lose a lot of people over Unity.
 * EvilResistance still runs servers on 10.10 :P
<EvilResistance> fullstop:  this is why i switched to KDE in 11.04
<EvilResistance> ;P
 * EvilResistance installed kde-standard on top of Ubuntu :P
<fullstop> I have 10.04 on servers.
<fullstop> with vanilla kernels and some manual backports for the KVM hosts.
<EvilResistance> i've got Debian 6 on half of my servers ;P
<EvilResistance> and Ubuntu 10.10 or 11.04 on my other servers.
<EvilResistance> unless you count the micro-cluster of Windows servers I have to have for my employer
<fullstop> I still have a 2 centos4 servers
<fullstop> and one RH7.3
<fullstop> anyway, it's really annoying to set the resolution every time I boot.
<fullstop> especially because my "kicker" (whatever the new thing is called in plasma) is half-width until I move it to the left screen and back to the right, then expand it.
<genii-around> fullstop: You can use arandr to create a shell script which runs the necessary xrandr commands. Then you can autostart the script at login.
<fullstop> genii-around: I can do that.. I set one up once to simulate the fn-f8
<sekisushai> help !!
<sekisushai> i've just installed kubuntu from live cd
<sekisushai> but..
<sekisushai> i remove the package nepomuk.. and by dependencies it removed mainly kde
<sekisushai> thus i can't connect anymore
<sekisushai> the problem is that i've no internet access because i'm using hot spot connection
<sekisushai> and i don't know how to connect to a hot spot from command line
<sekisushai> anyway, i just have the live cdrom from where i installed kubuntu
<sekisushai> can i reinstall kde without formatting everything
<sekisushai> ,??
<sekisushai> someone ?
<EvilResistance> sekisushai:  no chance of hooking up an ethernet cable or something?L
<sekisushai> nothing...
<sekisushai> i just have the cdrom
<sekisushai> ..
<sekisushai> normally this one has the kde packages
<EvilResistance> from the CDROM, there's nothing you can do
<EvilResistance> you'd have to install kde-standard from the system that needs ti
<EvilResistance> then you'd be able ot install kde and its dependencies
<EvilResistance> and then probably get back the GUI
<sekisushai> my only internet acces is an hot spot but to connect i have to connect the wifi on it and then go in a browser which open a connection page asking id and passwd
<sekisushai> at this time i'm running the live cd
<sekisushai> .. no other choice to format again .. ?
<sekisushai> i was thinking sudo apt-cdrom add
<sekisushai> and then sudo apt-get install kdm for example
<genii-around> Alternately, you can boot to hd, use apt-cdrom to add the cd as a repository, then sudo apt-get update and then try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<sekisushai> but no success it tells me can't get the rependancy
<Squidy> hello guys.. I've installed kubuntu 11.10 but after installed nvidia-current my kde session does not start anymore... kde freezes when loading splash screen...
<Squidy> may you help me?
<sekisushai> genii-around : i try, brb
<Squidy> the output of xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/JT2sGii5
<genii-around> Squidy: You're trying to run kde as root user?
<Squidy> genii-around: I know, I know.. I use kde with non-root user.. but I'm trying to solve this issue
<yofel> sekisushai: hm, you have a working network connection *now* ?
<Squidy> so, why nepomuk isn't startup properly?
<yofel> Squidy: can you give us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofel> something't not right with openGL
<yofel> *something's
<Squidy> sure... a second
<Squidy> yofel: http://pastebin.com/CMAqwG4e
<Squidy> weird.. I can't see any trouble. :/
<yofel> hm, that looks fine o.O
<yofel> but your xsession errors has kwin(6172) KWin::checkGLError: GL error ( PostPaint ):  "GL_INVALID_OPERATION" and after that X seems to restart
<Squidy> yofel: what you suggest?
<Squidy> i installed nvidia-current from apt.. perhaps if I install the last drive from nvidia
<yofel> no, please don't do that, but I'm not sure what's wrong either :/
<Squidy> heh.. I don't know what to do... when I was using kubuntu 11.04 it worked...
<fullstop> Maybe switch to xrender
<graft> hi, i'm a refugee from unity trying to get reacquainted with KDE, which is looking great! but - I'm wondering if i can have different wallpapers on different desktop workspaces
<fullstop> haha.. more unity refugees.  \o/
<graft> or maybe at least show the workspace name as i switch?
<fullstop> join the club, man!
<xevil> are there any major issues upgrading 11.04 to 11.10?
<graft> well, i was only on gnome because i was a kde4 refugee when it first came around
<fullstop> graft: kde2 and kde3 were very good releases.
<fullstop> I'm still a little iffy with 4.X
<graft> kde4 had a lot of promise, and i'm glad to see it's matured nicely
<graft> anywho - multiple wallpapers? any idee?
<yofel> not sure how to do that with different desktops, easy to do if you use different activities instead though
<graft> different activities?
<yofel> graft: you have that button in the top right corner of your destkop that says "default" or so, right?
<phiscribe> hi room
<graft> yeah
<yofel> click on that, then on activities
<graft> yofel: aright
<graft> yofel: oh, and just make three photos activities?
<yofel> there make another activity, which will make another desktop which won't have the same setting as your current one
<graft> yofel: aha, i see
<yofel> and the button in the top right corner will always show the name of the activity you're on
<Squidy> using XRender instead of OpenGL KDE starts with no problem...
<Squidy> so what's the disadvantage of using XRender
<Squidy> ?
<graft> yofel: well, that doesn't appear to help me with window management... the windows are the same when i switch activities
<yofel> hm... that was doable somehow... If I switch activities the windows stay on the one they were opened on
<graft> yofel: nm i seem to have found some options for this
<yofel> for the task manager, you should enable "only show tasks from the current activity"
<paolopoz> hello all! I have problems with kmail: did a fresh kubuntu install, tried to import messages from old kmail folders like told in the wiki but not all messages are imported
<genii-around> Might also need Different widgets for Each Desktop checked off in Workspace Behavior of system Settings
<yofel> that should only affect the desktops though, not activites (but I guess that would be the desktop way of doing it)
<lelamal_> hi all, when I start my computer I always get the following notification: http://paste.kde.org/143192/ anyone can help, please?
<graft> yofel: there is a setting for 'virtual desktops', 'different widgets for each desktop' that lets you set separate wallpapers
<graft> genii-around: yeah, what you said :)
<graft> thanks folks... glad to be back in the KDE world!
<yofel> lelamal_: you have nepomuk disabled
<paolopoz> lelamal_: did this happened after you upgraded your kubuntu?
<lelamal_> yofel: that's the problem, I haven't disabled it
<lelamal_> paolopoz: no, it started appearing randomly
<graft> aw man... i forgot how wonderfully configurable KDE is after so many years under gnome fascism
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: can you please help me troubleshoot a problem with nepomuk?
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, well, i don't use nepomuk because i don't need it  , but I'll try
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: thanks. whenever I start my computer I'm greeted by this notification, although Nepomuk is running: http://paste.kde.org/143192
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, have tried setting up in , kmenu>apps>system>nepomuk file indexing ?
 * genii-around throws something handy in the general direction of Nepomuk and Strigi
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: yes, it's all set up and running
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, maybe the notification is a bug
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: I see, so do you suggest filing a new bug report against it?
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, , not sure that it's a new bug , check on launchpad
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: ok then, thank you for your time! :)
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, np, if it's not causing you any problems , then you can safely ignore the notification
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: ok thanks I'll do so
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, notifications can be annoying , I have them turned off :)
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: :)
<lemon24> Hi! I have a quick question: gedit (3) + oxygen-gtk3 makes Xorg hog the CPU; how can I install an older gedit version (2.*) and dependencies?
<jtr__> whichever version of gedit you want to install you can by typing sudo apt-get install gedit ( double-press tab to see avaialbe options)
<jtr__> available*
<jtr__> lemon24: and do think about kate, its atleast equally good ( i assume you are using kubuntu )
<lemon24> I did try kate, but it's a bit too complicated for me...
<BluesKaj> lemon24, what did you find complicated about kate ? It's really not that much different than gedit in everyday use
<jtr__> lemon24: seriously, i think its simpler :D
<jtr__> lemon24: anyways , were you able to install the older gedit ?
<lemon24> the double-tab thing doesn't seem to work (or i'm doing it wrong)
<lemon24> i'm installing apt-show-versions
<lemon24> actually, you're right – they are both fine... but i dont know how to make color themes for kate (or to make the ones rom gedit work with kate)
<tofux> helooo
<lemon24> ... "sudo apt-get install gedit=2" tells me that version 2 was not found
<lemon24> same for 2.30 and 2.30.2
<BluesKaj> !themes | lemon24
<ubottu> lemon24: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jtr__> lemon24: did you actually put and = sign there?
<lemon24> yes
<lemon24> found it on the man page...
<jtr__> lemon24: ok , something new to me
<lemon24> could it be that the oneiric repo doesn't have older versions?
<jtr__> lemon24: i see , no old versions - possibly yes
<jtr__> lemon24: but you can check the gedit repo - it will have more detailed info
<jtr__> lemon24:  or check if there is a channel dedicated to this , try #gedit
<jtr__> lemon24: no such channel :(
<jtr__> lemon24: try the artwork BluesKaj, you will find the appropriate , or a bette coloring scheme
<jtr__> lemon24: and do check the options already available in kate, maybe u just dont like the default one :)
<jtr__> lemon24: thats all!
<BluesKaj> jtr__, I'm not big on eye candy and I find the Oxygen theme pleasing enough
<lemon24> ... i was avoiding trying to do the theme by hand...
<lemon24> or that's why i ws avoiding kate
<jtr__> lemon24: its not a much by hand process, i think it'll just mean loading some files there at the artwork section
<jtr__> BluesKaj: me too :), i use vim, all this doesnt matter to me :)
<lemon24> the thing is, from what i've seen, gedit doesn't have a hl file for each language
<jtr__> lemon24: what do you use the editor for ? ( just wondering )
<lemon24> python and some c/c++
<lemon24> and some php
<jtr__> lemon24: use vim, 100 times better :)
<jtr__> lemon24: command line editor it is...but still if you are gedit-sticky, you might wanna check the artwork for themes for kate that resemble gedit's coloring scheme
<lemon24> i was trying to avoid command-line editors too
<jtr__> lemon24: or you must find an alternative, the point is , gedit will always have some integration issues with kde
<lemon24> probably one day i'll try it (vim) and go "wow, how did i manage to live without it?!"
<jtr__> lemon24: if you have no urgency, go try it right away :) and if you want to get work done, i suggest stick to your editor, vim takes some time
<BluesKaj> the small amount of cli editing i do , (usually in the rescue mode :) , nano works for me
<jtr__> lemon24: the worst case is you obtain the gedit 2 source code and compile it yourself
<lemon24> i tried that
<lemon24> but it needs gnome 2
<jtr__> lemon24: :( sad
<jtr__> lemon24: u need a kate color schema - go throught the artwork
<jtr__> lemon24:  further help with kate --> #kate
<lemon24> (i'm looking  :D)
<jtr__> lemon24: :)
<lemon24> jtr__: for "kate highlight color themes" i only get 4 (relevant) results on kde-look
<jtr__> lemon24: liked any?
<lemon24> rdark seems nice: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Rdark+-+A+Kate+Syntax+Highlighting+Theme?content=88182
<jtr__> lemon24: exactly like vim!!
<jtr__> lemon24: see you are already falling in love with vim :P
<lemon24> one of the reasons i insisted on using gedit is that i have it on my chrunchbang netbook (and i cant install kate because it wants to pull all the kde stuff with it)
<lemon24> :))
<lemon24> vim is probably the way to go in the future
<lemon24> i guess it works almost anywhere
<jtr__> lemon24: true :)
<lemon24> jtr__: my gedit theme looks like it too
<lemon24> a bit
<jtr__> lemon24: cool :)
<lemon24> so i'll definitely give vim a try
<lemon24> well, thanks a lot
<jtr__> lemon24: one more thing , in kate there is an option of opening an embedded terminal, i dont think gedit has that ( i've used gedit before )
<lemon24> you probably did a good thing recommending me vim
<lemon24> it has
<well_laid_lawn> gedit has a terminal
<jtr__> lemon24: i hope it works well, do read the basic vim guide :)
<jtr__> well_laid_lawn: ok , i didnt know, some recent change ?? or i just missed the option ??
<well_laid_lawn> been there for ages afaik
<jtr__> well_laid_lawn: well i must've never looked it up :( apologies
<lemon24> thanks again for your support :D i'm out
<jtr__> lemon24: sure :) anytime !
<gundwane> hi
<gundwane> can I install libre office and open office together on kubuntu 11.10
<LINKSWORD2> !audacity
<SIR_Taco> !LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Guest86611> I need some kde help.
<Guest86611> can somebody help?
<petete> hi people
<petete> is there a way to integrate the wine start menu into the kde menu?
<EvilResistance> petete:  what version of Ubuntu are you on
<EvilResistance> because on 11.04 it already is integrated
<EvilResistance> under Applications > Wine > *
<petete> 11.04
<petete> i probably borked it somehow
<petete> maybe its beacuse i'm using the wine ppa?
<BarkingFish> Evening all :)
<BarkingFish> Can I just check something in regard to K3B please? I just got it working for the first time since I came to Kubuntu, and it's leaving a box on my screen showing the project progress.
<BarkingFish> Problem is, wherever I move it, it's covering part of my client up, either the names list, my channel list, topic, controls in the top left (settings, etc) or my Minimize, Fullscreen and Close buttons.
<petete> you can hide it by right-click -> hide or something like that
<BarkingFish> I've tried marking Xchat as "Keep above others" but it's still visible
<BarkingFish> ah, thanks.
<BarkingFish> Didn't know about the Hide OSD feature :)
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way to remove BlueDevil from the startup programs?
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way to remove BlueDevil from the startup programs?
<petete> doesn't it have an option for that?
 * LINKSWORD2 facepalms.*
<LINKSWORD2> I know that, I need to know HOW!
<petete> dunno, i'm on a desktop so i don't have it installed
<BarkingFish> LINKSWORD2: keep your hair on :)  I'll help you!
 * LINKSWORD2 pulls hair out.*
<BarkingFish> ALT +F2, type systemsettings
<LINKSWORD2> I'm on a desktop, also, but for some reason, BlueDevil keeps starting up. lol
<BarkingFish> when it comes up, go to the bottom section, click Startup and Shutdown
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I'm there.
<BarkingFish> Next window, click Autostart
<LINKSWORD2> Ah. There it is.
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks. :)
<BarkingFish> click on it, and select Remove
<BarkingFish> Apply, OK and close the window
<LINKSWORD2>  Huh. I can uncheck it, but can I remove it completely?
<BarkingFish> yes, you can remove it completely from startup
<BarkingFish> do what I said above - click on the program name, and hit the remove button which lights up on the right side
<petete> apt-get remove bluedevil :)
<BarkingFish> then Apply that, press OK and close the window
<BarkingFish> petete - he didn't want it to autostart - i don't know he wants it removing entirely
<LINKSWORD2> BarkingFish: It's in the Service Manager window, rather than the Autostart. I can uncheck it, but it's not removable.
<BarkingFish> then do what petete suggested. remove it from your system if you don't want it :)
<LINKSWORD2> :D
<BarkingFish> but if you uncheck it, and while it's highlighted, select stop
<BarkingFish> then close the window
<BarkingFish> it won't come back when you restart the machine
<LINKSWORD2> OK, thanks.
<BarkingFish> sorry, before you close the window, click apply
<BarkingFish> oh sod it. he's left
<EvilResistance> too slow you are :p
<BarkingFish> EvilResistance: tell me about it.
<BarkingFish> If I was any slower, I'd have snails overtaking me when I walked.
#kubuntu 2011-11-08
<sekisushai> hello
<sekisushai> i've a problem with dpkg
<sekisushai> hello
<sekisushai> i've a problem wih the $PATH and dkpg
<sekisushai> after looking for helps on the internet
<sekisushai> i realised i don't have the libc package installed
<sekisushai> and i've no aptitude to get it
<sekisushai> how can i fix it ,
<sekisushai> ?
<chronossc> I did a zerofill and a reformated a entire 1TB disk, but now, in ext2 partitions, I can't create a directory with dolphin ... msg is Access denied to /media/722834cd-2063-499e-9446-893d41cd60c8/New Folder. ... before this full reformat it works normally....
<ScottyK> Is there a FAQ somewhere to help with Samba issues? A couple of my computers can only "see" themselves".
<BarkingFish> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ScottyK> even though that's 10.04, will it apply to 11.10?
<BarkingFish> if the link is wrong, google for Samba Ubuntu 11.10 and see what you can find.
<BarkingFish> I'd do it myself, but unfortunately, I can't use the net and IRC together at the moment due to a very poor wifi connection
<BarkingFish> actually, hold on a moment
<ScottyK> barking - no problem!
<ScottyK> We have tornadoes out west, waiting for the power to start flickering
<BarkingFish> ScottyK: at the moment, I've set #ubuntu on that, iceroot suggests you try #samba for now to get some help :)
<BarkingFish> for what its worth,
<BarkingFish> iceroot reckons samba has barely made any changes between those 2 versions, so the data on the wiki should still be accurate
<ScottyK> great, thanks BarkingFish!!
<BarkingFish> it's still using Samba 3 at the moment
<BarkingFish> but there are major changes coming when Samba 4 comes out, so be ready :)
<ScottyK> bleah
<ScottyK> i'll just get it working by the time 4 comes out i'm sure
<BarkingFish> lol, no doubt
<hays> I have a motherboard with a realtek 8111 and the net drivers don't seem to be installing
<hays> am I basically boned if I don't have an internet connection and need to build a kernel module to get it if I installed from CD-ROM?
<hays> will it help me to install from the dvd?
<c_smith> Hello, I'm looking to buy a game, but the fact that it uses Kernel 2.2.x and glibc-2.1 has me wondering about incompatibilities, would there possibly be any with a game that was from Loki Game (which went out of business years ago.)?
<c_smith> the company closed doors in '02, if that helps.
<OerHeks> there is a wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LokiInstaller wich says the installers moved to http://liflg.org/ ?
<c_smith> the installer is not what I'm worried about, I'm just wondering if a specific game would have library incompatibilities (the game is Sid Meier's Planetary Pack)
<OerHeks> maybe, i read if you can't get patches, no game > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402721 maybe applies to Planetary Pack too
<c_smith> thanks for the info
<graft> hi, so i switched from unity to kde plasma, but now all my default apps that are opened via firefox (e.g. for decompressing a rar) are the gnome ones - how do i get 'em to be KDE defaults? e.g. ark instead of file roller?
<hays> does anyone have any ideas on how to get a RTL 8111E working on a fresh kubuntu install
<hays> Does the DVD have devel tools on it?
<hays> I need them to install a kernel module apparently
<graft> anyone experienced this shrinking gnome-terminal issue?
<graft> and know what to do about it?
<graft> hays: are you running the 3.0.0 kernel?
<hays> graft yep
<graft> that one uses rt2800usb for your card, i assume?
<hays> nope
<hays> Realtek 8111/8168
<hays> wired NIC
<graft> oh i see
<hays> so I basically am trapped in sneakernetville
<szal> graft: what are you doing w/ the Gnome terminal in KDE?
<graft> szal: trying to debug an emacs issue :)
<hays> graft: its an 8111E
<graft> ooh.. hm, i'm surprised that doesn't just work
<graft> hays: are there any 3.1 kernel builds you can try?
<hays> graft: dunno..  I have no internet so downloading stuff is a bit hard
<graft> hays: heh... hm, yes i see. is that the only kernel you have, then?
<graft> hays: i mean can you roll back to a previous kernel that worked?
<hays> nope this is a fresh new box
<szal> graft: other than that, there hasn't been a kernel update for Oneiric yet since its release
<Belial``> i recently had a wubi install of kubuntu 11.10 just to check some things out. well, i finally decided to wipe my drive and install kubuntu 11.10 normally. however, now with a normal install, kwin effects only work under xrender instead of opengl
<graft> blech.. realtek has drivers for 2.6 and 2.4 but no 3.0 it seems
<Belial``> anyone have this problem before? the system is completely up to date.
<Belial``> everything worked perfect under the wubi install.
<belial``> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3119247.0 anyone know what might be causing this?
<number19> i'm trying to create a panel at the top, i select empty panel and when i try to add a system indicator widget the plasma desktop crashes, i'm using kubuntu 11.10 and i've tryed it 3 times on 3 different fresh installs with the same result
<number19> is this a known bug that has a fix?
<number19> 11.10 seems very stable other than then panel bug i'm experiencing
<DaemonFC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/887432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887432 in kdenetwork (Ubuntu) "Kopete tray icon freezes on subsequent incoming messages" [Undecided,New]
<jmichaelx> does anyone else have unreadable tooltips in libre office?
<DaemonFC> What is going on with that? It has been doing this since Natty
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> why does some apps have just a X as task manager icon? see here http://i.imgur.com/54EVH.png
<well_laid_lawn> that kinda looks like the xchat icon
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: hm.... yeah.. but i think it's a default icon if X doesn't find/see the defined for the app..
<well_laid_lawn> could be
<noaXess> don't know how taskmanager gets that icon..
<noaXess> well_laid_lawn: see here.. http://i.imgur.com/4OWS4.png in the moment i use smoothtasks...
<noaXess> for tweedeck it's the same problem..
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try a different icon theme
<kesten> I have a question about Startup Disc Creator
<noaXess> the apps that are showed as an X in taskmanager or smoothtasks, has this X also in the system menu: http://i.imgur.com/Je5M7.png
<zorobabel> Kubuntu is pretty awesome
<zorobabel> but software manager is not working for me after switching to KDE
<jtr__> zorobabel: run muon ?
<jtr__> zorobabel: and apper for updating
<zorobabel> okay, let me try
<jtr__> zorobabel: default apps vary for different desktop environments , so muon is your new package manager, and apper is the new software updater :)
<jtr__> zorobabel: but your old things should still run( with an odd looking window of-course )
<joro> Hello
<jtr__> zorobabel: worked ?
<joro> Yes
<zorobabel> it works but in muon getting this error: "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided."
<jtr__> zorobabel: running it from terminal ?
<joro> Ok
<zorobabel> no
<zorobabel> but I can
<jtr__> zorobabel: sudo apt-get install polkit-kde-1
<zorobabel> okay
<jtr__> zorobabel: it is a background proc that manages the authentication issues , like the gnome-keyring ( if you dont understand this part, its still ok )
<zorobabel> thank you
<jtr__> zorobabel: working ?
<zorobabel> one sec
<zorobabel> brb
<zorobabel> it worked, thanks
<jtr__> zorobabel: is it working now ?
<jtr__> zorobabel: great :)
<vprints> Good morning :)
<vprints> anybody familiar with kubuntu translation system here?
<vprints> Do current translations of kubuntu come directly from upstream or from launchpad?
<vprints> why i'm asking is that i'm starting with translations again
<jussi> vprints: I cant answer that, but Im sure if you /join #ubuntu-translators they will be better able to answer you
<vprints> is is there a point in translating in LP or are there completely ignored
<vprints> jussi: aha, thanks
<adminn> всем привет
<vprints> zdrastvuite
<adminn> language-selector-qt doesn't work!
<adminn> I click "install new language" button and it isn't starting
<Guest96853> f
<katsrc> hey
<katsrc> since Google+ Pages came out, there should be Kubuntu page there.
<Guest64052> \join
<yggdrasil> hi, when im in terminal
<yggdrasil> and i run a dpkg ... i get the screens where it asks questions a.. and i cant read them the color scheme is whacked..
<sirfilip> morning
<zorobabel> hello
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<ryangauger> How do I connect to a wireless network on Kubuntu 11.10? It didn't work for me with Kubuntu 11.04 either...
<BluesKaj> ryangauger, which wifi card ?
<ryangauger> Sorry, BluesKaj for the wait,  I don't know. Kubuntu recognizes the wifi connection, but when clicking on it, trying to connect, it displays on the panel, "Waiting for Authorization". But no authorization box pops up asking for the password.
<peace> how to upgrade from 3.6.23 to newest firefox? i tried downloading from official website but it installed 3.6.23 instead of 7.0.1
<BluesKaj> ryangauger,yes i understand , but we need to know which wifi card , run , lshw -C network , in the terminal .
<romeyro> hi everyone
<romeyro> i have a 5.1 sound with which i have trouble
<romeyro> when i listen music from internet and my kubuntu partition its working
<romeyro> but when i want to listen to my music from my ntfs partition (win7), there is no sound and yesterday it was working well
<DarsVaeda> hi, how do I set dolphin to always use detailed view?
<romeyro> DarsVaeda: on the top of dolphin you have preview mode and window mode
<romeyro> DarsVaeda: around find
<DarsVaeda> don't get it
<DarsVaeda> there is a button "preview" and also buttons for detailed view and so on
<DarsVaeda> but if I click on a new folder it always goes back to the icons view mode
<romeyro> oh my bad you want this kind of view by default
<romeyro> hum let me check
 * DarsVaeda nods furiously :)
<DarsVaeda> found nothing in the settings
<DarsVaeda> ha! I found it
<BluesKaj> DarsVaeda, , try click ing on the "view">detailed view
<romeyro> DarsVaeda: ok i found the solution :P
<DarsVaeda> no you have to click the settings icon
<romeyro> DarsVaeda: on the left part of the window
<DarsVaeda> then "adjust preview settings"
<romeyro> there is a button view proprieties
<romeyro> select the option you want and make sure to select apply to all folders
<romeyro> and check use there view proprities as default
<BluesKaj> DarsVaeda, if I choose the view in the toolbar then viewmode then details , the setting holds
<romeyro> just under minimise and close button top left
<DarsVaeda> BluesKaj: strange does not for me
<DarsVaeda> uhm whatever now it works, thanks :)
<romeyro> you have configure and controle dolphin
<romeyro> i mean top right
<BluesKaj> romeyro, is correct , about apply to all folders in the in view properties
<DarsVaeda> I found it
<BluesKaj> been a wile since I set those settings :)
<romeyro> same here
<romeyro> i have a HD on which i put all my data. but its an nfts. When i want to play some music there is no sound
<romeyro> anyone have an idea about how to fix it
<BluesKaj> romeyro, what about music on your linux partition ?
<BluesKaj> does it play?
<romeyro> i have some show tv and the sound is good
<romeyro> the sound from the system and youtube works well
<romeyro> its a  5.1 surround that i have
<BluesKaj> which player romeyro ?
<romeyro> i tried with amarock and audacious
<BluesKaj> VLC ?
<romeyro> let me try
<romeyro> its working but the sound is greeching
<romeyro> its not clear
<BluesKaj> romeyro, do you have pulseaudio installed ? if so you should open phon and make sure the proper soundcard device is being used m which is the same as the listed in phonon device prefence.
<BluesKaj> err open phonon
<phunyguy_work> On the same topic as Music, I am trying to import some CDs from my collection, and KIO seems to not like it very much.  It is painful to even browse the CD in Dolphin.
<phunyguy_work> super slow with no CD activity.
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, try cdrao / cdrecord in the terminal
<romeyro> BluesKaj: i see Phonon in system setting - multimedia - Phonon
<phunyguy_work> what will that get me?
<phunyguy_work> I prefer to use Dolphin, I like it's features.
<phunyguy_work> drag and go.
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, how about k3b
<phunyguy_work> to import a CD?
<phunyguy_work> anything that uses KIO is super slow with CDs
<BluesKaj> yup
<phunyguy_work> tried with Amarok and that was even more of a headache
<BluesKaj> dd then
<phunyguy_work> would /kind of/ like a solution to the problem, not a band aid.
<phunyguy_work> :)
<BluesKaj> dd dev/whatevercdrom
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: if you have wine you can use audiograber + lame(its a plugin to get a better sound quality)
<phunyguy_work> I want to figure out what is going on with KIO
<phunyguy_work> and I prefer vorbis ;)
<phunyguy_work> this actually works OK on another PC, but my main PC is the concern.  doesn't work so hot on there.
<BluesKaj> whyn compress at all , just wav copy .
<BluesKaj> if you want quality sound
<phunyguy_work> wav?  FLAC maybe
<BluesKaj> no not flac , why bother
<phunyguy_work> but I honestly can't tell the difference between CD and OGG...
<phunyguy_work> HD space?
<phunyguy_work> we all can't afford 25TB.
<phunyguy_work> why is everyone dodging the issue? lol
<BluesKaj> c'mon gimme a break
<phunyguy_work> I am actually a big FLAC fan... but it takes too much space.
<phunyguy_work> I use it when I need it.
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, what issue , you're the one hung up KIO sound quality yet you want to use lossy codecs
<romeyro> haha, thats why i have a separate HD i ahve all my music there
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: not sure I follow.;
<BluesKaj> no i guess not , nm
<phunyguy_work> I like how Dolphin browses the CD, gives me an OGG folder that I can just drop in the Music folder.
<phunyguy_work> then use Picard to tag.
<phunyguy_work> tag/rename.
<phunyguy_work> but the problem is a speed issue.  Browsing said CD is VERY slow.  15-20 second response time entering and backing out of folders.
<phunyguy_work> When i have 300 CDs to rip... it gets painful.
<romeyro> i just find why the sound is not clear,
<BluesKaj> dolphin isn't meant for media copying afaik
<romeyro> my subwoofer is not working i dont know why
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: please explain why the features are there, than.
<romeyro> when i m on windows it works
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, why should I explain , I don't use it and i know very few ppl who do
<phunyguy_work> in the left pane i get a shortcut to the CD drive, I click that, wait 20 seconds, then up pops a directory structure containing, FLAC, Ogg Vorbis, CDA, Full CD, etc. If you delve into those folders, it has a listing of the files in that format.  You drag those files out into your collection, and it encodes as it copies.
<phunyguy_work> seems pretty fantastic, if only it would work right./
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, , you seem to be showing you linux chops , why not figure it out for yourself instead of being dismissive
<phunyguy_work> how am I being dismissive? I am just requesting help with a specific issue.  Everyone keeps throwing bandaids out as solutions.
<phunyguy_work> I apologize if my comments come out abrasive.  That was not intended.
<phunyguy_work> Just simply saying, there are some nice built in features that I would like to use.
<phunyguy_work> actually I think my issues are unrelated to the CD ripping.
<phunyguy_work> seems browsing my home folder is a bit painful as well ATM.
<phunyguy_work> brb.
 * genii-around suspects Strigi/Akonadi
 * phunyguy_work agrees.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<loxs> is there some easy "recipe" (package list to remove) in order to get to a minimal kde setup. Mostly I want to get rid of all the "semantic" shit.
<loxs> (if it's possible)
<romeyro> loxs: i dont know how to do it if its not by deleting software installed from the Muon software center
<loxs> romeyro, how do you do it your way?
<romeyro> loxs: Application/system/Muon Software Center from Kde menu
<romeyro> loxs:  click on installed software and uninstall what u dont need, but make sure what u uninstalling
<loxs> yeah, I can do that with dpkg -l   | grep -i kde too
<loxs> the tricky part is in "make sure"
<romeyro> yeah :S
<loxs> and I was asking exactly that. "which packages are not essential and can be removed"
<phunyguy_work> I think I may have found the culprit... Samba.
<phunyguy_work> lots of timeouts
<zorobabel> I want a decimal time widget
<phunyguy_work> VPn isn't connected... lol
<zorobabel> decimal time clock*
<phunyguy_work> not only that, there is a misconfiguration.
<romeyro> u can unsintall akregator is you have something else or if you dont need rss just uninstall it
<romeyro> u can unstall the games
<loxs> yeah, but I want to remove all of the stupid stuff
<loxs> and I don't want to spend whole day in the process
<phunyguy_work> with all of that being said.  I am having a major issue with samba over this 10mb VPN connection.
<phunyguy_work> I get 50-150KB/s over it, when it should be closer to 900KB/s to 1MB/s.  with HTTP over this VPN connection, I get that speed, but samba (whether it be via cp command or in Dolphin) it is very slow.
<phunyguy_work> and that same lack of speed is causing dolphin's freezeups for 20 seconds with each folder click (when not in the samba share even.  just in home folder)
<phunyguy_work> just to verify I will disable the shares.
<phunyguy_work> Well I'll be....  problem persists with shares unmounted, and all references removed.
<tdn> after upgradeing to kubuntu 11.10, networkmanager does no longer automatically connect to wifi netwo
<tdn> rks that I have configured. Also, it does not remember entered wifi passphrases. How to fix this?
<phunyguy_work> HAH!  It is related to the CD.
<phunyguy_work> removed that, and it stopped choking.
<phunyguy_work> So just having an audio CD in the drive, makes Dolphin quite unresponsive.
<phunyguy_work> any ideas?
<ramaloce> 1
<BluesKaj> trying to replicate copying a cd to my music file in dolphin ..takes a while to read the cd about 2 mins it seems then it begins to cioy
<BluesKaj> +copy
<phunyguy_work> aahhhh... This CD is not liked by Dolphin, perhaps because it has 69 tracks, with like 59 of them being less than 1 second.  (hidden track)
<phunyguy_work> (Tool - Undertow)
<BluesKaj> uhm ,, yeah
<phunyguy_work> still.. seems like a KDE issue, not the CD issue.
<phunyguy_work> it's a valid CD.
<BluesKaj> try an regular cd with 12-20 tracks
<BluesKaj> it's also converting on the fly btw , that also takes time
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: that's what I did. tried a CD with 6 tracks, and it is super speedy browsing.
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: I haven't told it to convert yet.
<phunyguy_work> and this is a regular CD.... with 69 tracks.
<phunyguy_work> number of tracks shouldn't be a factor like this.
<BluesKaj> I'm doing a straight copy from a David Gilmour compilation cd that I made yrs ago , we'll see haow it turns out in amin or 2
<phunyguy_work> Extraction works nice too on the smaller CD.  I will try the 69 track one here in a second.
<phunyguy_work> I wonder if CDDB is the issue.  It seemed to take forever to look up this 6 track EP, but at least Dolphin wasn't locked up.
<phunyguy_work> naah it can't be.  browsing the 69 track CD had all the info and it was still very slow.
<phunyguy_work> Ripping seems to work OK.  It's just browsing.
<phunyguy_work> for example, I scrolled the mousewheel down to see the rest of the file list, and it did nothing, I dragged the Ogg Vorbis folder over, and it started copying that / encoding... then about 20 seconds in, the file list finally scrolled...
<phunyguy_work> quite strange.
<phunyguy_work> well ripping is working, so I will be patient with Dolphin while it rips.
<BluesKaj> wonder about icedax, it bypasses the soundcard etc , for direct copy to you target
<BluesKaj> your target
<phunyguy_work> Fantastic... CDDB makes me nuts.  Artist: "Tool - Undertow",  Album: "Tool - Undertow"
<phunyguy_work> good job uploader!
<phunyguy_work> good thing these will be hit with picard in a bit
<BluesKaj> romeyro, do your ntfs music files play now ?
<phunyguy_work> an 11 track CD works OK as well.
<mr-rich> Ok, sounds through web browsers have stopped playing ... any clues?
<mr-rich> ie: youtube, etc ...
<phunyguy_work> mr-rich: have you restarted (all instances of) the browser?
<phunyguy_work> sounds like a flash plugin crash.
<phunyguy_work> had it happen many times.
<mr-rich> phunyguy_work: yes ... started all 3 browsers ... FF, Chrome & Recong
<phunyguy_work> hmmm....
<mr-rich> phunyguy_work: video works ... no sound
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, pulseaudio installed
<phunyguy_work> no idea.
<BluesKaj> ?
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: yup ... and I also can't access the mic on my web cam either ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: well except in Audacity ...
<BluesKaj> mr , check phonon  device preferemce , test the cards listed or the pulseaudio sound server , whatever is listed there
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, ^
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Done several times ... internal card is selected on all devices ...
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: on audio in, cam mic is greyed out ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, I have the same problem except I don't have pulseaudio installed ...check for pulseaudio in the terminal
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: deamon already running ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, did you check the device setting for pulseaudio in phonon ?
<BluesKaj> device setting tab
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I think so ... what exactly am I looking for"\
<mr-rich> ?
<BluesKaj> the device setting tab
<mr-rich> Audio Hardware Setup tab?
<BluesKaj> yes
<mr-rich> looking now ... what am I looking for?
<BluesKaj> the same card that's listed in the device preferences
<mr-rich> hmmmm ..... I might have my mic back ... time for a skype test call ...
<mr-rich> Ok, same card ... what do I change? profile?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> if it's the same card the just click apply if it's highligted
<BluesKaj> now, in the terminal , sudo alsa force-reload , if that doesn't work , you may have to reboot
<mr-rich> Ok, got Mic workng sorta ... it blays back at high speed ... I sound like alvin ...
<phunyguy_work> I would keep it like that/
<phunyguy_work> just sayin'.
<BluesKaj> mr-rich,  what about webconent audio , like youtube flash etc
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: still not poaying ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, did you reboot?
<mr-rich> not yet ... I'll have to figure this out later ... gotta go ...
<mr-rich> dammit ...
<BluesKaj> make sure you have multiarch support installed as well if you're 11.10
<mr-rich> multi arch support?
<mr-rich> is that in apper?
<mr-rich> It is installed ...
<mr-rich> dammit ... gotta go ...
<romeyro> BluesKaj: do you have any idea about that , i installed wine but its not appear in my Kmenu
<romeyro> i deleted it after i uninstalled it 3 days ago
<BluesKaj> romeyro, not sure , have you rebooted since you instlled wine ,,it should show in the apps
<romeyro> yes i rebooted
<BluesKaj> romeyro, alt+f2 wine
<romeyro> nothing hapened, but i m able to open winecfg
<romeyro> from konsole
<tdn> after upgrading to kubuntu 11.10, networkmanager does no longer automatically connect to wifi networks that I have configured. Also, it does not remember entered wifi passphrases. How to fix this?
<phunyguy_work> OK, I am putting my OGGs in a subfolder of a USB drive that I have.  I am having Amarok use that USB HDD like it would use any removeable device, but i can't get it to see any of the audio tracks in there.  Does it not read subfolders?
<phunyguy_work> I hit the configure button on the drive in amarok, and told it where the music is, and it shows 0 tracks still.
<phunyguy_work> running amarok from command line shows no errors.
<romeyro> BluesKaj:  its ok i just restore the default menu config
<BluesKaj> tdn, sudo dhclient wlan0
<romeyro> but now i have another trouble, i dont remember how i fixed it on my laptop, but when i clic on "browse c:" from wine menu i get the following message
<romeyro> file:///home/romeyro/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<romeyro> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/romeyro/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<romeyro> its the wrong directory by the way, the right one is : file:///home/romeyro/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<romeyro> how can i change it
<lorenza> hi
<tdn> BluesKaj, how will dhclient fix networkmanager?
<genii-around> romeyro: Run winecfg
<romeyro> but i cant change the C: directory from wincfg, the c: is locked in drives
<genii-around> romeyro: Did you at some point do something like use sudo to run wine?
<romeyro> no
<genii-around> romeyro: If you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall wine    that should original config files and so on back in place
<romeyro> genii-around:  i just did it. But its still pointing the directory file:///home/romeyro/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c:  instead of file:///home/romeyro/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<BluesKaj> tdn, did you do an ifconfig to check if nm sees the router/modem
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is kmail1 available in oneiric?
<paulo> can someone please mention me?
<paulo> just testing something
<paulo> paulo
<gribouille> paulo,
<paulo> paulo
<romeyro> genii-around:  its ok, i figured out how to changed the path from the config file
<romeyro> genii-around: I've changed the line in /usr/share/applications/wine-browsedrive.desktop to Exec=xdg-open $HOME/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<paulo> thanks gribouille
<lorenza> ciao
<gribouille> is kmail1 available in oneiric?
<genii-around> gribouille: Not from the standard repositories.
<gribouille> genii-around, I need to migrate from maverick to oneiric. will I have a lot of problems?
<genii-around> gribouille: You'd probably be better off to make a fresh 11.10 install
<gribouille> genii-around, that's what I intend to do. but the data will have to be migrated. can it be done without problems?
<genii-around> gribouille: It's impossible to say, every user's situation may be different. I do know there have been a lot of problems with kmail2 importing kmail1 messages.
<gribouille> genii-around, and for the account configuration?
<genii-around> gribouille: That went smoothly on my box here. But again, depending on where your mailserver is, your mileage may vary
<hanthana> which KDE version comes with Kubuntu 11.10?
<EvilResistance> hanthana:  sec, i'll check
<DarthFrog> 4.7
<EvilResistance> KDE 4.7 from what i can tell.
<EvilResistance> yeah
 * EvilResistance searched through the dev files ;P
<hanthana> guys, i want to build a Kubuntu based localized spin
<DarthFrog> EvilResistance:  You don't have to do that.  Click on "Help" on any KDE app and then click on "About KDE".
<hanthana> can I build it with KDE 4.7.3?
<EvilResistance> DarthFrog:  except i'm not on oneiric ;P
<EvilResistance> DarthFrog:  i'm still on natty
 * EvilResistance has not yet upgraded
<oldos2er> hanthana, i don't think 4.7.3 has made it to the repos yet, unless it's in a PPA.
<DarthFrog> hanthana:  4.7.3 is in the PPA.
<hanthana> PPA means?
 * DarthFrog is running 4.7.3
<DarthFrog> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<DarthFrog> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<hanthana> Dragnslcr: its mean i can build that kubuntu spin right?
<hanthana> i never use kubuntu but i want to get it done
<tdn> BluesKaj, it does. It is just that it does not connect automatically. And that it does not remember wifi passwords. It can connect alright.
<hanthana> DarthFrog: when we can expect KDE 4.7.3 on Kubuntu as KDE 4.7.3 released on 1st of November 2011
<DarthFrog> hanthana: It's available right now.  Add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list: "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main".  Then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<hanthana> DarthFrog: ok, thanks. and kde 4.7.4 is scheduled to release on 6th of December 2011, then when we can expect it on Kubuntu repos?
<DarthFrog> Or instead of editing that file, type "apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa "
<DarthFrog> hanthana: Sometime after Dec. 6/11. :-)
<BluesKaj> hanthana, if you still have the ppa in your sources.list , yes
 * DarthFrog thinks the apt-add-repository command is better than editing the sources.list file.
 * BluesKaj wonders when the alsa-flash bug is gonna be looked at and fixed , becoming fed up the pulseaudio bugs as well
<hanthana> ok
<hanthana> DarthFrog: BluesKaj thanks, i never installed or use Kubuntu but i will :)
<BluesKaj> i should have said sources.lst.d
<BluesKaj> hanthana, what are you using now ?
<hanthana> BluesKaj: fedora
<hanthana> and I do a Fedora remix too
<DarthFrog> hanthana:  All you have do is issue this command:  "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" and you will have your choice of which desktop will run when logging in at the graphical login screen.
<hanthana> I want to try Kubuntu based spin with all my translations in KDE l10n repo
<DarthFrog> hanthana: And if you're run the apt-add-repo command beforehand, you'll even get KDE 4.7.3.
<hanthana> ok ok
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, he's on fedora , the commands are differnt I believe
<hanthana> are there any buit in tools for Kubuntu remix?
<hanthana> i think i should have a fresh Kubuntu system to do this
<BluesKaj> yup
<hanthana> neither Ubuntu nor Kubuntu
<phunyguy_work> is that person still in here that was having issues with youtube videos?
<DarthFrog> hanthana: Ah, I see.  yeah, installing the kubuntu-desktop on Fedora wouldn't work. :-)
<phunyguy_work> Because all of a sudden, I am as well.
<hanthana> DarthFrog: obviusly ;-)
<hanthana> i am downloading Kubuntu 11.10 right now
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, nope he left , he was ahving audio problems on webcontent . but I have the same problem , however if I install pulseaudio and set it up correctly flash audio works
<phunyguy_work> hmmm...
<phunyguy_work> it was working recently.
<BluesKaj> but then pulse screws up my digital spdif passthru
<phunyguy_work> what gives, why would sound just stop working like that?
<DarthFrog> phunyguy_work:  It's like the dancing dog.  It's not so much that it dances badly but the wonder is that it dances at all.  :-)  Computers are exactly like that.
<phunyguy_work> DarthFrog: thanks for the analogy but it doesn't help me any... ;)
<DarthFrog> phunyguy_work:  Nope.  :-)
<phunyguy_work> actually I am getting no sound at all
<DarthFrog> phunyguy_work:  Install the pavucontrol, paman, paprefs packages.  Use them to control pulse.
<phunyguy_work> rather not use pulse.
<phunyguy_work> going to restart
<phunyguy_work> brb
<DarthFrog> Hmm, no padevchooser package in Oneiric.
<phunyguy_work> sounds are back
<phunyguy_work> Is there a way to only show icons with no text labels in the task manager widget?
<oldos2er> phunyguy, check http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Icon+Tasks?content=144808
<semitones> hello
<semitones> I downloaded and installed a plasmoid .deb from here, but I am at a loss how to  find it: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Tea+Cooker?content=85564
<semitones> there looks like some stuff in /usr/lib/kde4, but when I point the "install plasmoid from a local file" down there, it can't find any
<oldos2er> semitones, did you install it from a deb file?
<semitones> oldos2er: yes
<oldos2er> semitones, if you haven't already, try restarting kde
<semitones> oldos2er: what's the best way?
<oldos2er> semitones, log out and log back in, or reboot
<semitones> thanks
<oldos2er> sometimes i have to do that before the plasma widget shows up
<oldos2er> you're welcome
<phunyguy_work> thanks oldos2er
<oldos2er> welcome  :)
<oldos2er> bye for now
<semitones> well that didn't work, tea cooker is still not there
<semitones> any other ideas?
<phunyguy_work> one more silly issue.  I restored the default plasma panel, and had to manually add the message indicator, but now it shows a wrench next to it sometimes, hiding other icons.
<phunyguy_work> the little configure wrench
<phunyguy_work> and the wrench is also visible when i hover over it.
<phunyguy_work> GRRR... and now desktop effects aren't working.
<Peace-> phunyguy_work: pkill kwin && kwin --replace
<phunyguy_work> that didnt enable them
<Peace-> i know
<kubuntuianer> is there a way to sync Kontacs with my phone via bluetooth? I usually used sync-evolution for this job but since I'm using KDE I need an alternative. Can someone help?
<Peace-> kubuntuianer: mmm i dunno
<phunyguy_work> So any ideas on this message indicator showing a wrench when hovered?
<phunyguy_work> I can provide a screenshot if requested/
<Peace-> phunyguy_work: screenshot
<adi11> hi all.  fresh install of kubuntu 11.10 on my hp dv6700. on power managment window it offers me only "performace" option. is there any thing to install to set it "on demand"?
<Peace-> adi11: looking
<adi11> my hp is not doing anything and tha fan is always working at slow but anoying speed
<adi11> thanks
<phunyguy_work> Peace-: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4kvg5v&s=5
<adi11> other question i have... i used to love katapult. where is katapult on kde 4.7.3?
<Peace-> phunyguy_work: look at this to paste a screenshot quicly http://blip.tv/PeaceForlinux/postare-uno-screenshot-velocemente-con-kde4-4894119
<panconpalta> hi
<panconpalta> hola
<phunyguy_work> Peace-: I already send it via tinypic
<panconpalta> i need a one help
<adi11> what is the best launcher in KDE? where is katapult?
<Peace-> adi11: there is lancelot
<Peace-> or qml plasmoid
<Peace-> the classical menu... or the standar one
<adi11> i am looking for somethin like gnome do. or quicksilver
<Peace-> krunner ?
<adi11> krunner is far away of what katapult used to be. just lunching apps. no need to make me sandwich :)
<phunyguy_work> Peace-: even better: http://oi41.tinypic.com/4kvg5v.jpg
<Peace-> phunyguy_work: kde version ?
<phunyguy_work> Peace-: 4.7.3
<Peace-> adi11: i am watching somethig related to gnome2
<phunyguy_work> errr
<phunyguy_work> 4.7.2
<phunyguy_work> typo.
<Peace-> phunyguy_work: would you like try my panels?
<phunyguy_work> hey now, can we have dinner and a movie first?
<phunyguy_work> ;)
<phunyguy_work> and no thanks.
<Peace-> phunyguy_work: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/08/plasma-desktopkR1428.jpg
<phunyguy_work> my netbook did this as well when manually adding a message indicator applet
<Peace-> i have a script for this
<Peace-> btw
<phunyguy_work> I wonder if a restart of the plasma workspace will fix it
<phunyguy_work> nope.
<Peace-> who is hte one that has said gnome do stuff?
<adi11>  its me PEace
<Peace-> wtf gnome do it's like alt F2
<adi11> i think you are wrong
<adi11> gnome do is very much more
<adi11> but i don like it here cause i am on kde
<adi11> kde use to have Katapult
<Peace-> adi11: when i type alt f2 i got this http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/08/plasma-desktopWD8852.jpg
<adi11> cant find it anymore
<adi11> thats Krunner i think
<Peace-> yes
<adi11> but for me cant start even firefox
<adi11> or i dont know how to use it
<Peace-> wtf type firefox and then press enter
<BluesKaj> look in the panel Peace- , you have 3krunners there
<adi11> on katapult i only type "F" and it would start firefox
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<adi11> kruner cant do it for me
<Peace-> adi11: click on the icons... there is a configuration button...
<adi11> yeah i am checking i t out
<Peace-> adi11: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/08/plasma-desktopRu8852.jpg
<adi11> i will try.
<adi11> thanks
<adi11> ok i th‌k this krunner can do it. :)
<Peace-> adi11: it's a calculator too
<Peace-> just type  =40/2
<adi11> whre do i find some skins . this default way it ugly
<adi11> i know it can do a lot of stuff. but i intend to use it as a app launcher
<adi11> some bookmarks ect its ok too
<Peace-> adi11: systemsettings  http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/08/plasma-desktopvP8852.jpg
<Peace-> adi11: and of course you can mix themes ... http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/08/plasma-desktopET8852.jpg
<adi11> oxygen with faenza icons is the best for me :)
<BluesKaj> adi11, you can add apps to panel , then launch from there
<adi11> you mean use the mouse and click click :)
<adi11> i like the keyboard better.
<Peace-> systemsettings shortcut
<Peace-> or dolphin ==> link to command
<Peace-> then you can put the icon in the panel
<tdn> After upgrading to kubuntu 11.10, networkmanager does no longer automatically connect to wifi networks that I have configured. Also, it does not remember entered wifi passphrases. How do I fix this?
<Peace-> tdn: mmm try with a new user
<pasnox_> hello
<pasnox_> i'm running kubuntu oneiric with kde sc 4.7.3
<tdn> Peace-, how does that fix anything?
<pasnox_> and kopete can't connect to msn account, any hint ?
<pasnox_> it was working fine before
<tdn> Peace-, I took great care to backup my home dir -- including my .kde folder in order to keep my settings.
<MeanderingCode> Hello.  Anyone here using oxygen-gtk and have messed up element outline highlighting?  http://uppix.net/1/0/d/484ebd4602a263eba6b3a1119c5a8.png
<awesomeape> Hi there
<awesomeape> I'm experiencing problems with skype under KDE. KDEInit could not start Skype
<awesomeape> If anyone has had the same problem or knows solution, I would really appreciate
<Sir_Brizz> guys I just upgraded to KDE 4.7.3 and now my network manager vpnc connections won't connect anymore
<kaddi> is kopete and msn/wlm disagreeing again? I have been unable to connect for 3 days
<KjetilK> has anybody been able to enable to use Akonadi for read-write access to Google Calendar?
<asfyxia> @kaddi: kopete, emesene and kmess are failing for a couple of days, this is not only happening to you. Pidgin seems still to work. Apparently there are some protocols changed again in Redmond...
<kaddi> yay for redmond >.<
<Supper_slash> I am sure there is more than enough already, but i was just wondering if i could help in designing the graphics area. Desktops, splash screens, or anything like that. I love kubuntu, and would like to kinda help. but Im not a programmer, or anything much, i am quite good with graphics tho. Is any assistance needed?
<well_laid_lawn> Supper_slash: you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Supper_slash> idk, maybe even icons? I would like to help if i could.
<Supper_slash> ok thanks.
<kubuntuianer> I bought a card reader (Akasa AK-ICR-11) which also has bluetooth. Bluetooth is working an lsusb show me "Bus 001 Device 007: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer". But the reader is not working. What can I do?
<adi11>  hi all. i have a nvidia graphic card nForce 630m. in additional driver. i have 4 version of Nvidia pproprietary drivers. which one should i chose to install. there are a couple of 173, and 2 others one of them is labeled recommended
<julio> hola
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. How may I assist, today?
<well_laid_lawn> I could do with a coffee
<DaemonFC> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3119268.0
<DaemonFC> I can't seem to get any answers to this no matter where I post it and how
<Phoenixz> Asking this in the nicest way possible but.. Has Kubuntu lost its way? I always had a perfectly working system, even when using alpha versions.. Never really had big problems.. Now, even with official releases, I have a crapload of stability issues.. Up to 5 times a day various processes can kill off my laptop by all starting to read like crazy from the harddrive. Sometimes the @#($*@ nepomuk akonadi couple, which are notoriously hard to kill off..
<Phoenixz> Other times its google chrome with flash (yes, I know, not kubuntu, but this seems to happen only on kubuntu), many systems suddenly dont work anymore (knetwork mananger that changes EVERY time, and with the last update for some reason it stopped using kwallet all together, I lost all network configurations I had), etc etc etc.. What is happening?
<Phoenixz> Skype is another nice example.. Well, not really skype, more like pulse audio.. I cant use skype anymore because with the 11.04 > 11.10 update, the microphone stopped working.. why? skype says its pulse audio, I cant do anything in the audio configuration because instead of the * devices I always saw, I suddenly only see pulse audio..
<well_laid_lawn> try a new user to see if it is your configs that are the issue
<Phoenixz> From my (very humble) point of view, every new update since 9.10 has been going down in quality.. more stuff like akonadi, that -afaik- nobody wants, and cause problems all over the place..
<Phoenixz> well_laid_lawn: about microphone? no.. Tried that already.. its just that it worked, I updated, and its no longer working.. In stead of so many audio devices I see "pulse audio".. wtf... ?
<well_laid_lawn> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<Fleck> kmail + IMAP = horrible, mails do not get marked as read, if i delete new mail fast - after few seconds mail is back as NEW mail...
<Guest77383> m
#kubuntu 2011-11-09
<HrznDefeated> Hello all.  I have an ubuntu application installer that complains it only supports 10.04 LTS when I run it.  I am currently running 11.10.  Is there any convenient way to trick the installer in to thinking my system is 10.04?
<HrznDefeated> Nevermind I found the answer-- editing /etc/lsb-release
<zorael> Can anyone familiar with oxygen-gtk take a look at http://i.imgur.com/MrriG.png ?
<zorael> Affects all GTK programs (including oxygen-gtk-demo), on all users
<zorael> I've cleared out ~/.kde/{cache,tmp}-hostname and rebuilt ksycoca with --noincremental, but nothing helps
<zorael> I've tried oxygen-gtk from git and the issue persists
<Nickmh> Hi all
<burfl_> anyone here familiar with samba?
<burfl_> i take that as a no?
<OvermindDL1> Is there any voice command app that works with kubuntu?  Just wanting to be able to create/train commands for various configurable commands and/or scripts?
<well_laid_lawn> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): Multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.45.04-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 65 kB, installed size 280 kB
<OvermindDL1> espeak synthesizes speech, it does not recognize speech
<OvermindDL1> I use espeak quite often in many of my scripts
<OvermindDL1> Obviously not what I am looking for
<jeiworth> OvermindDL1: iirc there is a software called simon
<OvermindDL1> Checking, thanks for the name
<OvermindDL1> Hrmm, the ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/grasch-simon-listens/simon/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources is not found...
<OvermindDL1> Apparently not updated, does anyone know if it works well with 11.04/11.10 if compiled manually?
<jeiworth> hmm did you check their website?
<OvermindDL1> Yes, even their own distribution only goes up to 10.10
<keithzg> Looks like "julius" is in the repos, no idea if that'll do what you want though, but it's a speech recognition engine.
<OvermindDL1> Looks interesting, thanks
<jeiworth> keithzg: thx for the tip, interesting project :)
<chronos> there is some plugin to yakuake / konsole to paste to some site (gist, pastebin, etc)?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<chronos> but how integrate it with konsole/yakuake/
<chronos> ?
<keithzg> err, it's console-based, isn't it already then?
<g0rs> is any familiar with ksokoban ?  its a game on kubuntu or linux in general.
<kirtah> Hi all :) Some of my NTFS partitions are being mounted automatically to /mount, but I haven't configured them in /etc/fstab. They appear along the left in Dolphin. Any idea what program is doing this?
<DarthFrog> kirtah: They may have been configured to do so when you installed the OS.  You can edit fstab manually and comment out the mounts.
<kirtah> DarthFrog: Oh ok, thanks. I'm seeing a couple entries I don't recognize with UUID's, must be it. :)
<DarthFrog> kirtah: Never mind the UUIDs, what filesytem are they?
<DarthFrog> UUID = Unique Unix ID
<kirtah> DarthFrog: Oh I'm sorry, they're my ext4 root and swap area. The NTFS drives aren't here.
<kirtah> DarthFrog: I spoke incorrectly earlier, they're not mounted to /mount, they appear in /media
<DarthFrog> kirtah:  :-)  That's why I told you to look at the file systems.  You'd not want to disable them!
<kirtah> DarthFrog Indeed xD
<DarthFrog> Tho' disabling swap wouldn't necessarily be a problem.
<kirtah> DarthFrog: Oh well, I guess it's not a problem if they're not actually mounted. :)
<DarthFrog> kirtah: If they're in /media, they're mounted.
<kirtah> DarthFrog: Well before I restarted both were mounted there. After restarting, they didn't appear for a little while, and only one has appeared since. So I was just curious if there's some program I'm not familiar that looks for removable media and mounts them there behind the scenes
<DarthFrog> kirtah:  Use the Device Notifier icon in your systray to unmount them.
<DarthFrog> kirtah: And inspect its settings as it does automounting.
<kirtah> DarthFrog: Oh excellent! Thanks
<jmichaelx> i have a desktop that was upgraded to oneiric which sometimes does not fully shut down, and seemingly no longer powers the monitor off, though it is set to... the shutdown problem is something that occurred a LONG time ago (like hardy?) but had never returned until now. the issue with the monitor not powering off is brand new
<jmichaelx> this is one of the  dell inspiron 530's that came with ubuntu pre-installed
<jmichaelx> several years ago
<romeyro> does anyone tried to install backtrack tools on kubuntu ?
<DarthFrog> romeyro:  What do backtrack tools do?
<NlessKnight> Backtrack tools as in aircrack and the like?
<romeyro> NlessKnight: yes
<romeyro> NlessKnight: aireplay aircrack, airodump...
<NlessKnight> A lot, I've found, are in the repos. aircrack-ng, for example, is, as is dsniff.
<adarshajoisa> how can i make my okular open chm documents?
<tohuw> Just installed Kubuntu 11.10. Is there some reason why none of my widgets can access the Internet?
<tohuw> Just installed Kubuntu 11.10. Is there some reason why none of my widgets can access the Internet?
<k2sta> how to set the time in grub menu from 10s to 5s?
<k2sta> anyone?
<tohuw> k2sta: Assuming GRUB2, edit /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_TIMEOUT or GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT, then grub-mkconfig, then grub-update
<k2sta> how do i know whether i have grub 2 or grub 1?
<tohuw> k2sta: quick and dirty way, check for the existance of /etc/default/grub
<tohuw> k2sta: correct way: grub-install -v
<tohuw> k2sta: (grub 1.99 is the default with Ubuntu 11.10. If you have that version, my instructions above work).
<k2sta> tohuw: thanks it works.
<tohuw> You're welcome
<sk8trasher> hello
<tohuw> !hello | sk8trasher
<sk8trasher> hi tohum
<sk8trasher> excuse me for my bad english
<tohuw> sk8trasher: when using mose IRC clients, you can use the tab key to auto-complete a name. For instace, to type your name, I just type sk8 and press tab.
<tohuw> sk8trasher: what is your native language? There are several language-specific channels as well.
<sk8trasher> ok same as a shell
<tohuw> Yes. :)
<tohuw> Is there some reason why none of my KDE widgets can access the Internet? (KDE 4.7.3, Kubuntu 11.10, fresh install)
<sk8trasher> I useQuasse IRC under gnome
<sk8trasher> I must go working
<sk8trasher> shit
<sk8trasher> f**k
<tohuw> !language | sk8trasher
<ubottu> sk8trasher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sk8trasher> ok excuse
<sk8trasher> hi
<sk8trasher> where i am
<sk8trasher> what's name of this chanel ?
<tohuw> What an odd question...
<uberdub> Can anyone help troubleshoot why everything freezes wihen my netbook suspends.?
<uberdub> Just started doing it
<uberdub> was fine for a year
<uberdub> Seemed to do it after update to 11.10
<noaXess> good morning
<uberdub> morning...or in my case evening
<noaXess> do anybody know a little app/widget to track the time of tasks/work/projects?.. i used ktimetracker.. but it's buggy..
<uberdub> never had a need for an app like that, sorry cant help
<uberdub> Im trying to figure why my graphics driver, and vid card works sometimes, and sometimes not
<uberdub> damn nvidia
<noaXess> does a gnome applet work/run under kde?
<k2sta> my laptop overheat after installing kubuntu 11.10 64bit. Temperature went up to 80 celcius. after installing graphic driver and useing i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 and pcie_aspm=force temperature went down to 55 to 65. but the fan keep spinning fast. please help to set my laptop fan speed?
<roel_> I'm searching for a good SIP-client (phone) for Kubuntu 10.04?
<uberdub> skype is good
<uberdub> kphone, linphone
<roel_> k thnx
<gabrielfilip> good morning
<k2sta> sorry to ask this stupid question. But where is the update manager in kubuntu. In ubuntu I had one update manager???
<k2sta> kubuntu has software centre and package manager. but where is update manager?
<uberdub> k2sta: which version kubuntu? 11.10 is apper, used to be kpackagekit
<uberdub> less bloat would be apt-get highly recommend
<Tm_T> whops
<Unit193> Good job :P
<NlessKnight> Sooo. A question.  I've got Jupiter on my netbook to help with power consumption control - to its credit, it's working quite well.  However, everytime I login, the icon fails to appear, and it tells me the icon has been whitelisted for next time.  Any suggestions as to how to actually make the thing show up?
<k2sta> just want to confirm how to update in terminal? is it sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<NlessKnight> K2: that's be it.
<k2sta> NlessKnight: how did you install jupiter?
<k2sta> did you use the webupd8 PPA?
<NlessKnight> Yep.
<k2sta> mine is working well. Did you install sudo apt-get install jupiter-support-eee libmono-i18n2.0-cil libmono-winforms2.0-cil libgamin0
<NlessKnight> Oh, it seems to be working fine.  The applet just refuses to come up.
<k2sta> after install sudo apt-get install jupiter
<NlessKnight> Maybe I'll try purging/reinstalling it.
<davide_> hello
<k2sta> kubuntu just hang... and recovered. what did i miss?
<valorie> kubuntu users - click a few times to get the KDE e.V. some money
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2011/11/help-kde-ev-secure-funding-for-sprint.html
<valorie> over 250 nicks in here -- that could be 750 votes!
<valorie> do it!
<k2sta> how to trust you
<valorie> how to trust kubuntu?
<valorie> you could look at top in the console
<valorie> see what is sucking all your memory
<k2sta> i'm not clicking it.
<well_laid_lawn> k2sta: valorie has been a long time helper in here
<well_laid_lawn> she's a good egg ;)
<valorie> oh, that's my blog
<valorie> geez
<valorie> there isn't even any ads on it
<valorie> but whatever
<valorie> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2011/10/10/help-kde-e-v-secure-funding-for-a-sprint-with-just-a-few-clicks/
<valorie> lydia's blog - member of the e.V. Board
<valorie> or ya know, planetkde.org
<k2sta> valorie: its in german language. I can't read it.
<well_laid_lawn> I didn't think anyone could find linuxgrandma.blogspot threatening at all
<valorie> http://planetkde.org
<k2sta> anyway I clicked it already. ;)
<valorie> right, which is why in the blogs we called out the names of the buttons
<valorie> cool -- remember that it's a multistep thing, and you can vote 3 times
<valorie> which means doing the whole thing 3 times
<valorie> a bit tedious, but $1000 can go a long ways towards funding a sprint
<soulthreads> valorie, done.
<baxeico> hi, someone can tell me how to upgrade to kde sc 4.7 in kubuntu natty?
<baxeico> (I don't want to upgrade the whole distro)
<soulthreads> bambee, kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<k2sta> valorie: done Rang 748 Stimmen 3.711 after I click.
<soulthreads> oops.
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> you can do it three times
<soulthreads> As always, I chosen wrong nick. :)
<valorie> which I urge you to do
<valorie> :-)
<soulthreads> baxeico, use kubuntu-ppa.
<baxeico> soulthreads: I already have this line
<baxeico> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<baxeico> but I cannot see any updates in aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<soulthreads> baxeico, replace /ppa/ with /backports/
<baxeico> soulthreads: thanks, I will try
<baxeico> soulthreads: to your knowledge, this also update kmail to kmail2?
<baxeico> this is the main reason why I DON'T upgrade to onereic
<soulthreads> baxeico, don't know, because I don't use kmail.
<valorie> I believe it will
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<valorie> for the precise information
<baxeico> valorie: so upgrading only kde to kde 4.7 sticking with Kubuntu Natty is not an option to have the latest kde with the good old kmail 1?
<baxeico> I already read that wiki, but AFAIK is related to onereic
<soulthreads> baxeico, well, I can't see any kmail there: https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+index?batch=75&memo=150&start=150
<k2sta> kubuntu seriously need a GUI update manager.
<soulthreads> baxeico, so maybe your kmail1 will work.
<hexacode> hey wheres i the config.mc or is it ml   for sendmail?   im in the newest ubuntu...and yes ive read the documentation...and there is no config i can seem to find
<valorie> usually they are in .kde
<k2sta> i did a clean install of kubuntu 11.10. do i need to add kubuntu ppa from this site http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-473??
<szal> if you can live with KDE 4.7.2 for the next 5 months or more, you don't _need_ to
<valorie> yes, if you want 4.7.3
<valorie> that reminds me that I haven't done that
<NlessKnight> Hm.  tried the purge/reinstall plan a few times.   No dice.
<koch> Hi guys ,
<koch> compilator of C++ on linux
<szal> koch: whole sentences
<NlessKnight> I never cease to be amused - package to download - 147mb.  Extra space used afterward: 1.2 mb.
<valorie> woah, this is a big upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> koch: do you have build-essential installed?
<soulthreads> szal, 4.7.3 will be in the main repository after 5 months?..
<szal> soulthreads: no
<szal> soulthreads: in 5 months 12.04 is supposed to be out
<soulthreads> szal, ah, ok.
<koch> failed
<NlessKnight> Ha.  About 1/3 the size of this upgrade appears to be the wallpaper package.
<koch> thnks bye
<k2sta> ok guys. I'm going to go for 4.7.3. i need to cut off this connection bye.
<soulthreads> NlessKnight, wallpaper is the most important part of my life! It doesn't matter that I see it only once in month.
<NlessKnight> But you know it's there, and that's the important part. :P
<szal> lol
<well_laid_lawn> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<szal> well_laid_lawn: are you allergic to 'lol' or something?
<well_laid_lawn> most stupid sentence ever
<well_laid_lawn> and I'm not alone on that
<szal> must be a reason if you go on a 'lol-hunt' after one single occurrence
<well_laid_lawn> there's a bot link for a reason
<szal> yes, and that reason just didn't apply hiere
<soulthreads> > regular basis
<szal> *here
<well_laid_lawn> you didn't read it then
<szal> well_laid_lawn: which of 'on a regular basis' didn't you get then?
<szal> it says at no point that you may not use it at all
<well_laid_lawn>  This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required
 * szal sets mode +pedant well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> heh at least that's a sentence
<szal> bottom line: also read !botabuse, and use your brain instead of blindly following guidelines
<well_laid_lawn> !guidelines | szal
<ubottu> szal: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<szal> !botabuse | well_laid_lawn
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<soulthreads> well_laid_lawn, you maybe know that "lol" was wide-spread even in Usenet. And in IRC, yes.
<well_laid_lawn> I'll refer you to the bots previous response about this being irc not im
<valorie> I think maybe even before IM
 * valorie was online at 300 baud
 * szal has been in IRC long enough to know that 'lol' is by no means exotic in IRC
<jussi> well_laid_lawn: let it be, being so strict isnt useful.
<szal> jussi: word
<valorie> I could outtype the buffer back then
<valorie> BBSs ftw!
<soulthreads> valorie, well, updating the kubuntu at 300 baud is a terrible nightmare. :)
<valorie> rofl!
<valorie> I never even heard of an "upgrade" back then
<valorie> progress was a bit slower then
<szal> back in those days there was no KDE anyway ;)
<valorie> for sure
<valorie> my first computer was a Coleco ADAM
<valorie> 80k!
<gribouille2> hi
<gribouille2> I've migrated from kde 4.6.2 to kde 4.7.3 and now, all my contacts are lost
<szal> did you follow the migration guidelines?
<szal> (see topic)
<moonflux> gnah. kmail doesn't send any mails anymore. just drops them in the outbox and nil. might be since I upgraded to 4.7.3
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2 | moonflux
<moonflux> valorie: my bug isn't there. and kmail2 from 4.7.2 worked fine
<moonflux> (I was on kmail2 on natty already)
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> sorry for the noise then
<moonflux> np
<valorie> btw, the issue of kmail not sending mail is why I had to drop 1
<valorie> I had hoped it was cleared up now
<valorie> :(
<gribouille2> why "Email filters are not transferred" ?
<valorie> I miss kmail a lot
<moonflux> kmail1?
<moonflux> it works finish for me. breaks here and there but I'm used to that
<valorie> it worked beautifully until it didn't
<valorie> crossing fingers for kmail in 4.7.3
<valorie> getting rather sick of thunderbird
 * soulthreads uses uses claws-mail and doesn't have any problem. Well, it is offtopic, yes.
<szal> hmmmmmmmmmmm..  is there a PPA for more current Qt than what's in the distro (here: Oneiric) by default?
<oxymoron> How do I install Quanta for latest Kubuntu?
<shaggy_> night
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<szal> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi szal
<NJL> anybody else having issues with msn not connecting with kopete?
<jussi> !brokenmsn | NJL
<ubottu> NJL: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<NJL> thanks heh
<NJL> what about kopete?
<NJL> nm :)
<NJL> thanks again
<fnewbie> Is there anyway we can recover or reset the root password if its been forgotten?
<soulthreads> fnewbie, passwd root
<soulthreads> with superuser privelegies, of course.
<fnewbie> soulthreads : :( What if i don't have super previlages , in the sense the user is not in the Sudoers list. Then is there any way ?
<soulthreads> fnewbie, well... boot from livecd, chroot to installed system and then "passwd root". :)
<fnewbie> soulthreads : Oh cool . Thanks :)
<soulthreads> Yes, it's a big security hole in Linux. If you can call it so.
<fnewbie> soulthreads : That leads to another question . Can you do something with the root or password so that it can't be fixed even with a LIVECD . Only option would be reinstall?
<soulthreads> fnewbie, afaik, no.
<soulthreads> But, well, you can use cryptography!
<soulthreads> To get access to crypted partition you need a password. That's it.
<fnewbie> soulthreads : okay. thanks :) It doesn't matter from which live cd i boot right . I mean if i have 10.04 installed in the system and i boot from 11.10 Live cd i can still change the root password right?
<soulthreads> fnewbie, almost only limitation is that you can't chroot from i686 to amd64. :)
<fnewbie> soulthreads : So it doesn't matter from which Distro i am booting if the architecture is same ? I mean can i boot from a Fedora Live Cd and change the root password of Kubuntu in the System? Sorry i am a newbie , doubts may appear a bit silly
<soulthreads> fnewbie, yes, you can.
<fnewbie> soulthreads : Awesome :) thanks a lot.
<Supper_slash> Good morning
<daavis> hello! how to look up kcenter?
<daavis> alt+f2 doesn't help
<soulthreads> daavis, you mean systemsettings?
<daavis> i mean this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KControl
<daavis> kcontrol
<daavis> sorry
<soulthreads> daavis, well, it's called systemsettings in KDE4.
<daavis> where is this kcontrol
<soulthreads> You can make something like that by enabling Tree View.
<daavis> well ok.. then.. how to turn off bouncing icon?
<soulthreads> It is in notification settings.
<daavis> yes
<daavis> i found it
<daavis> thank you
<daavis> soulthreads, if you're still there.. How to set up kwin un startup?
<BluesKaj> daavis, kmenu> computer>systemsettings>notifactions/launch feedback , for your bouncing icon options
<soulthreads> daavis, sorry, I don't understand you.
<daavis> BluesKaj, i allready did it. thank you, anyway :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<daavis> well, i have some problems.. to have nice kwin desktop, i have to do it wih konsole - "kwin --replace"
<daavis> i want to run this command on startup
<daavis> automatically
<soulthreads> daavis, so as you start kde all your applications runs without borders?
<daavis> sometimes
<soulthreads> Strange.
<jbwiv_> anyone having trouble setting time on 11.10? My daylight savings time didn't shift over for some reason, and now when I adjust time by right clicking on the clock, the time is never really applied (nor am I prompted for a superuser login) when I click apply. No error either :-/
<daavis> now it's fine. i hope it's gona be that way
<denys> I have a problem with Desktop effects - KWin reports  with notification "The following desktop effects could not be activated: " and lists the effects. Amoung the effects some I actually want to use: DesktopGrid, FlipSwitch etc
<denys> how do I get more info on what is actually failing?
<BluesKaj> denys, which graphics card ?
<soulthreads> I have the same message on intel.
<soulthreads> But suddenly it works. :)
<denys> hmm not sure - this is work PC, how do I check that?
<BluesKaj> denys, open a terminal and do. lspci | grep VGA
<denys> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Cedar PRO [Radeon HD 5450]
<daavis> why mozilla doesn't change it's outlook when theme is changed? fonts in menu looks terrible.. scroll bar as well. i want the same looking scroll bar as for folders
<denys> BluesKaj: hmm, maybe i need ATI drivers?
<soulthreads> denys, right.
<soulthreads> afaik, there is no 3d support in opensource driver for hd5xxx yet.
<denys> I see - will try that
<soulthreads> daavis, firefox uses gtk through some nonobvius way.
<daavis> is it possible to change it somehow?
<BluesKaj> denys, yes , I'm not real familiar with ati onboards , it probly the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver
<daavis> as i see.. lot of non-included softs has it's own outlook ignoring theme style
<soulthreads> systemsettings -> Application Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance.
<denys> one more - Logout does not work at all =) however Lock Session works, last time I had to switch to text terminal and reboot in order to switch back to Unity interface
<BluesKaj> running kde and unity DEs , denys ?
<daavis> can't see gtk+ appearance
<soulthreads> daavis, what kubuntu version do you use?
<denys> well, Unity was default for Ubuntu 11.10 - then I intalled Kubuntu packages and loaded KDE interface - but Logout doesn't work under it
<daavis> 4.6.5 soulthreads
<soulthreads> denys, maybe it is because of using lightdm instead of kdm?
<denys> how do i check which one i am using exactly?
<soulthreads> daavis, hmm "cat /etc/issue"
<daavis> ubuntu 11.04
<daavis> i'm now upgrading
<denys> oh, i see = sorry for stupid questions =)
<denys> i should be able to switch to KDM still on Ubuntu 11.10, shouldn't I?
<daavis> i want to fully remove gnome after upgrade. is it possible?
<genii-around> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> denys, yes , but I think you have to drop to a tty first and sstop lightdm then sudo kdm start
<soulthreads> denys, use above link or try "dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<denys> cool, thnx, will try
<soulthreads> oops, I mixed nicks, sorry.
<BluesKaj> denys , ctrl+alt + F1 or F2, then after starting kdm , ctrl+alt+F7 or 8
<soulthreads> BluesKaj, you need to say that it will drop current session.
<semitones> Argh... spend an hour making a playlist for someone in amarok, hit save, and it quits amarok >:(
<Peace-> semitones: :)
<Peace-> semitones: try to do a playlist and try to reproduce the bug
<semitones> why do things like this happen?
<Peace-> semitones: maybe running amarok from konsole
<Peace-> semitones: amarok has been upgraded to some weird alpha ? rc ?
<Peace-> or something like that ?
<Peace-> hae you some ppa?
<semitones> I don't think so... just opened up amarok again. The playlist it brings up is what I was listening to yesterday, not just now...
<semitones> but at least the playlist DID save to the database
<semitones> version 2.3.2
<Peace-> semitones: kde version ?=
<Peace-> semitones: have you added ppa?
<Peace-> for kde i mean
<semitones> 4.5.5
<semitones> not for kde
<semitones> is there any log I can look at to see what happened
<Peace-> BluesKaj: are you there?
<Peace-> semitones: i guess the best it's start amarok from konsole
<Peace-> and try to get the crash
<semitones> should I save the playlist exactly
<semitones> like i did before, the same playlist
<Peace-> bah i don't think so ... but ...
<semitones> and try to be listening to the same song while I save it
<jmichaelx> more amarok crashes, eh?
<jmichaelx> how does one stop these 'mail dispatch agent' warnings upon logging in? they are becoming annoying
<Peace-> i need some testers for vlc append xD
<Peace-> jmichaelx: have you googled? i had that problem too
<jmichaelx> Peace-: generally i google before asking about more involved issues, but i did not this time
<Peace-> jmichaelx: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118705.0
<Peace-> jmichaelx: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118754.0
<jmichaelx> wtf
<jmichaelx> Peace-: does a person need to read through a couple of forum threads to fix this?
<jmichaelx> why 4.7.x was ever released as anything but a beta, i do not understand
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yeah , turning off akonadi is one method
<Peace-> BluesKaj: could you make me a favor ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i just upgraded vlc append
<Peace-> could you test it ?
<BluesKaj> vlc append ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: if you have a folder with music and other stuff you can add only music to vlc
<Peace-> without multiple istance of vlc
<Peace-> BluesKaj: btw svn checkout http://vlc-append.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ vlc-append-read-only
<jmichaelx> "some features such as the digital clock use akonadi"....
<jmichaelx> again, wtf
<jmichaelx> does this include the default ddigital clock in the panel?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, playlists?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcEgobqtEyY
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i did just now even for folders
<jmichaelx> ok, i moved akonaditray.desktop out of /usr/share/autostart, but i still got that blasted warning when i rebooted...
<DarthFrog> Geez, I go to backup the Akonadi database. It fails because mysqldump isn't installed.  OK, I install mysql-cluster-client, which has mysqldump.  So apt-get also installs akonadi-backend-sqlite and *removes* all installed mysql programs, including the akonadi-backend-mysql!!   What donkey thought of this??
<jmichaelx> what donkey thought of akonadi to begin with, and who decided to release KDE SC 4.7.x in such a buggy condition?
<levi501d> i think everyone in here is too zen to get pulled into that conversation dude
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx:  I'm not as down on akonadi as you.  I think that akonadi/nepomuk/strigi are good ideas that are not quite ripe yet. :-)
<levi501d> orrr they are not paying attention, either way, your burn was iggy'd
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I just turned off the notifications in system settings
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty, that is probably the very best solution
<levi501d> or not
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: that is more or less what i am saying...  although my issues is that akonadi/nopemuk are forced on everyone, and many do not want them...
<levi501d> you can disable nepomuk
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx:  Not forced.  You can turn them off.  I wouldn't call them being enabled by default as forcing.
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: try disabling nepomuk, and let us know how that goes
<jmichaelx> i suppose, again, notifications could just be disabled
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx:  Works fine.  Right-click on the icon, click on "Suspend file indexing".
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: file indexing is not synonymous with nepomuk, but yes you can do that
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx:  OK, click on "Configure File Indexing" instead and disable Nepomuk alltogether.
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: like i said, do that, then describe your feelings about what you see
<DarthFrog> Or "sudo rm -f /usr/bin/virtuoso-t"  if you want to hit it with a sledgehammer. :-)
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: you're not following me
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: it is not at all intended that you strip out virtuoso, at least not anymore... you will get a multitude of warnings if you do that
<jmichaelx> previously this was not so, but it is now
<DarthFrog> Ok, I've clicked on "Enable Nepomuk Sematic Desktop" which disabled it.  A bunch of notify windows were thrown up.  Now what?
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: like i said, i guess you could just disable those notifications and you're done
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx:  They went away by themselves.
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: otherwise, you will see those 5 or 6 warnings popping up routinely
<jmichaelx> they'll be back.... over and over
<jmichaelx> and not just upon rebooting
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, I think akonadi and nepomuk should be optional installs , not default sinc e alot of home users don't need indexing and don't use the kdepim apps
<DarthFrog> Ah, I gotcha.  The system doesn't like not having Nepomuk enabled. :=)
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: exactly
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I don't use the kdepim apps.   I use Thunderbird. :-)
<jmichaelx> well, it does not like having nepomuk DISabled...
<BluesKaj> yeah DarthFrog exactly :)
<jmichaelx> same here, i use thunderbird.... but may well swicth to native KDE apps, once some of these bumps are ironed out
<DarthFrog> I don't like the way KMail handles HTML mail.
<BluesKaj> I use gmail
<DarthFrog> I use GMail with IMAP.  TBird is my IMAP client.
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: same here
<BluesKaj> webmail works for me
<jmichaelx> what does kmail do wrongly with html emails?
<DarthFrog> Oh, webmail is fine.  I just have gotten used to TBird.
<jmichaelx> from what i see, a lot fewer people are using email clients than did a few years ago
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx: I don't know if this is still true but there was no way in KMail to edit a forwarded HTML email and remove the original sender's email address.  i.e. to protect their privacy.  I forward a lot of jokes and rude humour and many of my friends do not want their email address passed along.
<BluesKaj> our ISP has contracted a webserver to handle our orirginal email service , so t-bird/pop mail etc aren't necessary anyway
<DarthFrog> If I were only a consumer of email and not a forwarder, KMail would be fine.  My wife loves KMail.
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: yea, i would consider that to be a significant flaw
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx:  I would like KMail to have an easy way to strip the original headers, so only the content is forwarded.  If I edit HTML mail manually, it loses the HMTL formatting (at least it used to, I don't know if KMail is still doing so).
<DarthFrog> The other thing is, is that it is a lot of work to switch email clients so there would have to be significant benefits for me to switch away from TBird.
<DarthFrog> Unless KMail can import TBird's address book.
<DarthFrog> And mailing lists.
<jmichaelx> there is that, although i would like the idea of moving more toward apps with better KDE integration
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx: That would be the major reason why I would want to go back to KMail.
<jmichaelx> DarthFrog: i would imagine it could... you could also probably just export as text, then modify your contacts with a text editor to get things to where kmail to take them (worst case scenario)
<DarthFrog> jmichaelx: As I said, it's work to switch away.
<jmichaelx> yes it is
<george> All right, so, I'm having trouble with jitsi since the 11.10 upgrade. It's like there is sound being detected but I don't say a word. So, I just wanted to know if my alsamixer is correctly configured. Can anyone help me?
<kamilnadeem> HI
<kamilnadeem> I am facing a problem with Kubuntu 11.10 , no sound from the system all of a sudden
<kamilnadeem> also video file are not playing just hanging on single frame
<kamilnadeem> just before it happend i got an error on mozilla that adobe flash has crashed and after that files on youtuve are also playing wierdly
<kamilnadeem> any help
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<abhishek> Any experience with ipod touch? I'm thinking about buying one..
<sea4ever> I have friends who own iPods. They [the ipod] doesn't seem any more useful than a cellphone
<abhishek> sea4ever: Yeah you have point there..
<sea4ever> abhishek: It has a proprietary OS though.
<abhishek> But I have an old nokia 3110 that doesn't have all the features I need
<abhishek> sea4ever: Yeah but is quite good..
<sea4ever> you could upgrade your nokia. :) There's a nokia N900 phone that runs /almost/ fully free software
<saintsatan> ciao a tutti
<abhishek> sea4ever: No this time I'm thinking about buying an iOS device to see first hand what all the fuss is about..;)
<abhishek> And ipod is the cheapest..
<sea4ever> maybe you would be better off borrowing an ipod from someone for a while?
<abhishek> I had friend when I was at hostel who owned one.. Tried for a few minutes and really liked the build quality..
<abhishek> So thats why I'm think of buying one as don't want to upgrade to another nokia phone again like I've been doing till noww ;)
 * sea4ever sighs, the network here is soo flaky.
<abhishek> sea4ever: Just checked out the price for n900 its almost double that of ipod touchg :)
<abhishek> here in india.. that is..
<sea4ever> India? Interesting place to be.
<DarthFrog> I hear you can get good Indian food there.
<sea4ever> oh lol! I would hope so
<abhishek> Food over here is best :)
<abhishek> Where are you guys from?
<sea4ever> I like indian food. My grandmother is of indian descent..kinda.
<abhishek> hmm..
<sea4ever> I'm out in Barbados right now. I'm from Guyana though. Lokono descent
<abhishek> I hear there quite a many people of Indian origin in west indies.. Am I right?
<abhishek> And where is guyana?
<sea4ever> It's in northeastern South America.
<abhishek> Sorry geography is going from bad to worse over here..:)
<BluesKaj> !ot | abhishek sea4ever
<szal> abhishek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guyana
<ubottu> abhishek sea4ever: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sea4ever> to the offtopic channel.
<BluesKaj> yup
<abhishek> How to get there? I'm unfimiliar with irc commands..
<abhishek> :)
<DarthFrog>  Type "/join #kubuntu-offtopic"
<BluesKaj> click on the #kubuntu-offtopic
<abhishek> BluesKaj: DarthFrogjust clicked the link in ubottu's post to get there :)
<abhishek> still thanks..
<BluesKaj> ubottu, is a bot , abhishek
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<abhishek> haa ha.. yeah bye..
<graft> hey anyone know a good ppa that has 4.7.3 in it?
<graft> and would you recommend using it?
<yofel> graft: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa has 4.7.3
<user001> hi
<graft> woah! the first user!
<kaddi> is there any fix for the msn-issue yet? (besides using pdigin that is)
<graft> hmm, some of my gtk widgets (e.g. update manager) still look ugly - how do i fix 'em?
<danielo> hello everyone
<danielo> I would like to ask You about message indicator
<danielo> is there anyone that uses it??
<BluesKaj> danielo, message indicator ?  which application?
<danielo> this is an aplet in kde systray
<kaddi> the icon that shows you when you get mails or IM/IRC messages
<danielo> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4043
<danielo> yea
<danielo> Do You use it with kmail2????
<BluesKaj> hmm, never seen it before, but I do use konversation ..I guess It needs to be enabled
<BluesKaj> I have notifications turned off as well
<kaddi> no, i don't use kmail
<danielo> I got problem that it dosent see kmail is running
<danielo> any one got the same error??
<Thinkerer68> When creating a new_user, how do I mask out the executable bit for all regular files in /home/new_user?
<Thinkerer68> I want to prevent new_user from executing any kind of file in their home directory tree.
<Gammma> Hi everyone,
<Gammma> Don't forget to vote for kde in dibadu!
<Gammma> http://blogs.kde.org/node/4491
<viranch> hey people, i have an annoying problem in 11.10 release. when i logout and login to my account (without restarting), the login fails and brings me back to kdm login, then i login again and my desktop effects turn off saying: "opengl compositing has crashed kwin in the past....". any help?
<danielo> no
<danielo> for me works fine :P
<danielo> maybe your grafic driver?
<danielo> try update hole system :p
<viranch> well, after i re-enable the desktop effects, they run just fine, but stop again if i relogin (this doesnt happen if i restart though)
<danielo> it usually repair issues
<viranch> i just did, system up-to-date ;)
<danielo> what driver?
<danielo> what graphic card?
<viranch> standard intel i9xx
<danielo> so I cant help You
<viranch> well, ok..
<viranch> this is what happens, btw: http://www.imgur.com/Li4sP
<Nickmh> Hey all
<danielo> but from my expiriens: the integrated graphic card make the most problems of all
<viranch> and what is the general observed solution?
<Nickmh> what do you all recomend for viewing Nokia MP4 videos on Ubuntu KDE?
<viranch> Nickmh: install vlc
<danielo> mplayer
<danielo> smplayer
<Nickmh> I'll have to try both :) thanks people! :)
<Nickmh> vlc has had a new release recently, yeh?
<danielo> http://imgur.com/Li4sP   i see it for a first time :P
<danielo> try to search in repo other driver for your video card
<danielo> :P
<viranch> ok, thanks
<danielo> vlc sucks with kde energy managment
<danielo> in my system while I am watching video in vlc my screen goes black
<viranch> yeah, that's a problem, but mplayer doesn't let you seek less than 10sec forward/backward.. so i prefer vlc
<danielo> in my vlc seeking works only for few seconds
<danielo> I use it only for oxygen-transparent
<BluesKaj> danielo, try dragonplayer for avi type files
<danielo> why?
<BluesKaj> lighter load and more stable
<danielo> ?
<EvilResistance> danielo:  translation: it uses less system resources, and crashes less often :P
<danielo> I dont have problem with playback
<danielo> :P
<danielo> I use oxygen-transparent theme
<BluesKaj> fewer dropouts in my experience , i like vlc for it's digital passthru option , but it drops the input stream much more than dragonplayer
<danielo> it gives  nice look to desktop
<danielo> but not work with video aplication
<danielo> !!!!
<daavis> hello
<danielo> exepts amarok and vlc
<daavis> where to edit "startup programs" ?
<BluesKaj> danielo, what doesn't work with video?
<danielo> <daavis> in systemsetting
<daavis> well said
<daavis> i cant find
<daavis> can you be more direct?
<danielo> kubuntu??? put it to konsole:
<danielo> systemsettings
<danielo> in oxygen-transparent theme
<BluesKaj> danielo, kmenu>computer>systemsettings> startup and shutdown
<BluesKaj> oopd sorry danielo
<BluesKaj> daavis, ^
<danielo> :P
<BluesKaj> we would have 2 nicks with da
<daavis> does kwin works by default?
<daavis> i have enabled kwin on startup.  should it be like that under Autostart?
<BluesKaj> daavis, if you installed kubuntu from scratch yes\
<daavis> i have kde in ubuntu
<danielo> it should work for most of hardware
<danielo> BluesKaj>> look at this
<danielo> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/oxygen-transparent?content=127752
<bartman2589> Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me, I'm having some major problems trying to install Kubuntu 11.10 on one of my computers
<danielo> and  it work for all qt windows exept that wich contains video
<bartman2589> it's an old Intel D865GLC motherboard with an Intel Pentium 4 2.8Ghz w/hyperthreading and an nVidia 7600gs video card, I have tried all 3 Kubuntu 11.10 discs (1 DVD, Desktop, Alternate) and none of them will work, they all either hang during the loading process or go to a video mode that my monitor does not support
<bartman2589> anyone?
<EvilResistance> bartman2589:  your system  might not have the specs to work with kubuntu
 * EvilResistance looks up the nvidia card you mentioned
<bartman2589> 10.10 installed just fine back when I installed it originally, and I tried it again and it installs just fine still, 11.04 installs fine too
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, I'm running a 7600gt card , maybe the nomodeset fix will help you , it workd for me
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<genii-around> bartman2589: If 11.04 installs, you can run do-release-upgrade
<kaddi> is it normal that i only find libX11.so in /user/lib32, but not in /usr/lib64? If so, where can I find the 64bit version of libX11?
<bartman2589> I'll try the nomodeset thing first
<genii-around> kaddi: Probably in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ , if you have package libx11-dev installed
<kaddi> i have it installed
<kaddi> ty.. will look there
<kaddi> why so many lib folders?
<kaddi> :p
<genii-around> kaddi: You can also specify in apt-get the architecture, like: sudo apt-get install libx11-dev:I386    for instance
<bartman2589> the weird thing is that 11.10 installs just fine (even using graphical install) on my old Compaq D510SFF w/Pentium 4 2.2ghz and PCI nvldia MX-4000 (have to disable desktop effects for the windows to render properly though), but it installs and runs just fine on that computer
<kaddi> genii i'm compiling something and it's not finding libx11 (and if the internet is something to go on it'll not find some more things :p(
<elst> Hi
<genii-around> kaddi: Your 32 bit version should be in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/   and 64bit in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ ... the /usr/lib32 one is for the ia32-libs package
<kaddi> hmm, ok.. i guess the configure script just sucks then :P
<bartman2589> well, using nomodeset and acpi=off again brings me to a video mode that my monitor doesn't support
<yofel> kaddi: what does 'dpkg -S libX11.so' say?
<genii-around> bartman2589: You could try option of: vga  which should try some sane resolution
<kaddi> libx11-6: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6.3.0 libx11-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so libx11-6: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6
<kaddi> not going wrong there :p
<yofel> yeah, it should find it then - as long as it's looking in the right folders
<bartman2589> I've already tried vga=normal and vga=ask (using vga=ask I chose 1024x768x32 which my monitor does support), but even using either of those I end up with a video mode my monitor doesn't support for some stupid reason
<kaddi> linking the files in question to /usr/lib64 fixed the problem (for me)
<bartman2589> I even tried fb=false along with both of those
<kaddi> i guess eventually someone will need to update the config script.. but that someone won't be me cause i can't make any sense out of this
<bartman2589> I even tried 'Install in text mode' and it still switched to a mode my monitor can't display
<bartman2589> I've tried taking my nvidia card out and using the onboard video (intel 865 series) but that doesn't work either
<bartman2589> since the devs chopped out a bunch of the support for the intel graphics controllers
<kaddi> root is succesfully building atm :)
<genii-around> bartman2589: So when kdm loads is when the video gets screwy?
<BluesKaj>  bartman2589 , perhaps genii-around's suggestion to instll 11.04 and then do-release-upgrade from that state might preserve your graphics settings into 11.10
<genii-around> ( the ctrl-alt-<keypad +> might work in kdm to cycle through available resolutions )
<bartman2589> no, it never even gets to the kdm as far as I can tell, like I said it goes to a video mode my monitor won't display so I can't see what's going on at all
<bartman2589> guess I'll try the 11.04 to 11.10 route
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, so what do you see on the monitor ?
<kaddi> if i just make a  "make" it will install in the folder I'm currently in, no?
<genii-around> Probably "out of range" message from the monitor...
<bartman2589> yeah basically genii-around, though with my monitor it says "input not supported" instead of 'out of range'
<bartman2589> it's an early model Acer X193W so it's max resolution is 1440x900, the newer versions support higher resolutions than that
<elst> Hi
<bartman2589> BluesKaj, after the initial boot menu (Install Kubuntu, Test Memory, ........) it goes to a mode I can't display, seems to do that no matter what I do, really really really really pissing me off
<bartman2589> when I say 'can't display' I mean black screen, absolutely nothing but my monitors message of "Input not supported"
<BluesKaj> seems the new drivers in 11.10 aren't supporting older monitors ...not sure but you're the 3rd or 4th person I've seen with this problem, bartman2589. I wonder if an older graphics driver would work
<bartman2589> you know, the funny thing is that this monitor works just fine in 11.10 on my other computer (I use a KVM switch to switch between the two), so it's not an issue with support for the monitor, possibly for the video card, but then I have to wonder why it works with an ancient nvidia MX-4000 but not a much newer nvidia 7600gs
<BluesKaj> obviously the nouveau driver isn't working
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, , wow , that's one for the head scratchers at canonical development :) Not to make light of your issue , but I couldn't resist.
<bartman2589> I know, really really confusing
<kaddi> and after 20min of compiling it fails >.< pos
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, , but 11.04 works fine on both sides of the KVM ?
<kaddi> blah, it's a bug in gcc >.< even more fun :P
<bartman2589> yeah, it did before I backed everything up and wiped the partition to try a clean install of 11.10,  I have to redownload the iso for 11.04 though, anybody have a link to the torrent for the 11.04 dvd, seems the Kubuntu site is only linking to 11.10 and doesn't give me any place to get 11.04 from
<bartman2589> I need the link to the torrent for the 32 bit DVD version of 11.04, anyone got it?
<bartman2589> the site is only providing links to LTS releases for some reason
<bartman2589> another really really really annoying issue
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/
<bartman2589> Thanks, don't see why they can't put a link on the website for 'Older releases'
<BarkingFish> guys, is the 4.7.3 release of kde coming up in apper, an official one or is it from project neon?
<bartman2589> looks like they don't supply the DVD version of 11.04 on that page anymore though
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, for your home pc , if you decide to install 11.10 , i hope you don't have any audio issues like a lot of ppl
<bartman2589> I usually uninstall Pulseaudio to take care of most of my audio issues and go back to Alsa
<bartman2589> Pulseaudio still has a very very very long way to go before I'll consider using it
<jtr__> bartman2589: how do you do that ?
<bartman2589> or rather the 'mixer' for pulseaudio does, until it gives me a screen like the alsa mixer I won't use it, too much of a pain in the butt when you want to adjust volumes on other input channels
<jtr__> bartman2589: and does it affect any other thing like phonon
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, yeah , that use to be my cure ae well, but now i need pulse for web audio content , since install a m-audio pci card ...great audio from cds and wav files ,even the few mp3s I have sound passable .
<bartman2589> I've got a soundblaster audigy card, alsa supports it just fine and it works fine in phonon as long as I put the analog outputs at the top of the list in phonon (I don't have it piped into a home stereo system yet)
<bartman2589> I just uninstall it using synaptic (can't stand muon yet, though it is getting better slooooooooooooooowwwllllyyyyyyy)
<BluesKaj> pcm/spdif output only , to my audio receiver
<bartman2589> if I had a fancy audio receiver I'd do that too, but for now I'm just using an old home theater system that doesn't have digital inputs
<phunyguy> oldschool analog ftw
<BluesKaj> you can still get decent sound from those systems
<phunyguy> my new(ish) receiver sucks.
<bartman2589> yeah, I'm not too worried about sound quality as long as it doesn't buzz or crackle bad
<BluesKaj> I'm thinking of buying the breakout cables and running the analog 5,1 directly into the analog inputs on the receiver
<BluesKaj> this pc is our media server , so that's whyI have this setup
<phunyguy> yeah this PC is mine as well..
<phunyguy> 6TB HDD space
<phunyguy> xD
<phunyguy> it goes quick with BluRay movies.
<BluesKaj> VLC is fine , but it's acting strangely with the digital stream from the sound card
<bartman2589> I know there's some settings you can get to using one of the gnome/gtk  alsa mixers that usually aren't accessible through the main kde mixer applet
<BluesKaj> the aslsa base.conf file is the secret here as well as the ~/.asoundrc file
<bartman2589> true, if you can figure out how to add the right info
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, I was able to set the pci card as default in alsa.conf and make the digital streams work with some settings for it that i found online for the asoundrc file
<sgrover> How would I go about grabbing an MSSQL database (tables and data) and converting it to CSV files (one per table) in an automated way?  Anyone know a method or tool that can be scripted?
<sgrover> Ultimately the idea is to view the data in either Libre Office, or import into a PostgreSQL database.
<BluesKaj> it took me a long time to get things right , bartman2589 , but i also learnred a lot in the process
<bartman2589> I don't doubt that, too much work for me though, especially since using alsa works just fine for me in it's default config
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL ...
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<snikker> hi, i'm unable to ear sound from headphones, can oyu help me? i'm under oneiric
<szal> !sound | snikker
<ubottu> snikker: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<snikker> szal: ok i'll check the link
<prower> hello :> does anyone else find under 11.10 that amarok seems to use up a high amount of cpu when it's not actually doing anything? i've just noticed this problem recently (64-bit). this only happens if amarok starts when kde does though, so if you start it manually it's not an issue. :>
#kubuntu 2011-11-10
<snikker> i've set phonon in the "system settings" --> "multimedia" but when unplug/plug the heaphones it chane my satting..
<snikker> *settings
<new2net> Will I still receive important security updates for Natty? If so, when will support for Natty cease?
<OerHeks> new2net, natty will be supported 'till October 2012
<OerHeks> current oneiric April 2013
<encrucijado> hi there
<encrucijado> i gotta a question
<encrucijado> everytime i try to get unetbootin the repository said my authentification fail
<encrucijado> and i dont know how to get the permission
<encrucijado> i need unetbooting getting install in my pc
<encrucijado> all this from the kpackage kit
<OerHeks> authentification fail, did you use the correc password ?
<encrucijado> where i can put the password
<OerHeks> " sudo apt-get install unetbootin " should work fine
<encrucijado> let me try this way
<encrucijado> from terminal
<OerHeks> after enter, it will ask your pass, and show no typing, this is normal.
<encrucijado> didnt give me the permission too
<encrucijado> i guess my psswrd is all mess up
<encrucijado> is there a generic pswwr__
<OerHeks> nope, the user who installs Kubuntu, owns root priv. , there is no other password.
<encrucijado> i did
<encrucijado> but i must forget
<encrucijado> got it
<encrucijado> why sometimes i need to use su -a and other times sudo
<sergey2771> iruwka8
<new2net> OerHeks, thank you :)
<weatherill> hi?
<Buddy2> hi
<Buddy2> Question
<Buddy2> I could not install 11.1 on a AMD Duron 700
<Buddy2> always stalled during kernel install
<Buddy2> 11.04 went fine
<Buddy2> too old for kernel 3.0?
<Buddy2> ?
<Buddy2> no idea about the amd duron?
<kruckss> Amd duron ?
<Buddy2> yeah
<Buddy2> wanted to install 11.1 on it, did not work, stalled during kernel installation.
<kruckss> i have amd phenom II x4 :D
<Buddy2> 11.04 worked perfect!
<Buddy2> hw too old?
<Buddy2> or is kernel 3.0 just no backwards compatible anymore?
<kruckss> you used  ubuntu 8.04 this runing this  pc i testing
<Buddy2> no, used 11.04
<Buddy2> ah, you used 8.04...
<Ripp__> How on earth do I connect to multiple servers using quassel?
<Buddy2> just want to say that I changed lots of PCs to ubuntu when I discovered kubuntu 11.04. I was impressed!!!!!
<kruckss> used 11.04 more slow
<Buddy2> But now.
<Buddy2> I was a bit shocked by 11.1
<Buddy2> use pidgin ;-)
<Buddy2> I am not very pleased with 11.1
<Ripp__> lol, looks like one has to manually add the server..
<Buddy2> How can they release a dual architecture without testing and changing the base (debian) correctly?
<Ripp__> kind of lame, oh well
<Buddy2> all this crap with debian package manager getting confused and wants to remove hundreds of packages.
<kruckss> i not understan you speak me english es bad,xD
<Buddy2> why there is no choice of architecture when installing?
<SIR_Taco> Buddy2: you can download the X86 or X86_64 cd to begin with...
<Buddy2> on 11.04 I do not miss any packet that must be x32!!!
<Buddy2> I did.
<kruckss> x86 is 32 bits  x86-64 is 64 bits
<SIR_Taco> you did what?
<Buddy2> but x64 supports dual architecture
<Buddy2> not really
<Buddy2> starting from 11.10 both is supported
<Buddy2> which has not been properly tested with debian package management.
<SIR_Taco> Buddy2: what's the problem?
<Buddy2> there is a big thread in a bug entry for it.
<Buddy2> packages get displayed double and if you select specific packages it suggests to remove over hundred packages because they will not be needed anymore...
<Buddy2> look at
<Buddy2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<Rioting_Pacifist> Buddy2: This isn't a fix, but have you tried the alt installer. I also doubt it is to do with the CPU but rather a motherboard (try truning off ACPI) or driver (had you turned on the drivers?) problem
<Buddy2> yea
<Buddy2> guess on what ubuntu is based?
<Buddy2> didn't they do proper testing?
<Buddy2> such obvious things like package manager?
<Buddy2> if the underlying package manager can not copy with dual architecture, then why introduce it?
<Buddy2> I do not understand this.
<Rioting_Pacifist> Buddy2: ubuntu isn't based on aptitude, I'm not even sure if aptitude is on the default install
<Buddy2> though, there is a way to restrict aptitude to a specific architecture.
<Buddy2> but on debian.
<SIR_Taco> Buddy2: do you understand the complexities of hosting a dual arch system?
<Buddy2> if the debian release is not ready why should ubuntu be?
<Buddy2> that exactly is the question!!!!!
<Buddy2> why the hell go such a complex way and loos stability and users?
<Rioting_Pacifist> Buddy2: when did multiarch become a supported configuration? You can install ubuntu on your toaster, I don;
<Buddy2> from 11.10 on...
<Rioting_Pacifist> 't expect them to test it and make sure it works well on it for free though
<SIR_Taco> Buddy2: that's not the point
<Buddy2> I run it on 2 machines.
<Buddy2> other ones have 11.04.
<Buddy2> I am thinking of reverting it....
<SIR_Taco> Buddy2: but you're trying to run a 32-bit processor on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Buddy2> no
<Buddy2> I have 64
<Buddy2> the issue with the amd is a different thing...
<SIR_Taco> look... I've already thrown a helmet at my Captain today... so get to the point
<yofel> Rioting_Pacifist: erm, multiarch is enabled by default since 11.10 on amd64 - and required for skype for example
<yofel> so it's very much supported
<Buddy2> skype, lol
<yofel> aptitude isn't installed by default on desktops though
<Buddy2> ?
<yofel> Buddy2: some pople use that (me for example)
<Buddy2> it is
<yofel> Buddy2: it is not
<Buddy2> yeah, for business I guess
<yofel> since... maverick I think
<yofel> should be on server though
<Buddy2> what a mess in privacy...
<SIR_Taco> anyway, whatever... good luck
<yofel> you can disable multiarch in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<yofel> once it's off aptitude will work fine
<Buddy2> I just wanted to say that this release lost in trust on my side.
<Buddy2> I will again wait at least 3 to 4 month before installing a new release.
<Buddy2> after the release has been released.
<Buddy2> disable...
<Buddy2> hmmm
<Buddy2> will try it, thanks
<Buddy2> why isn't this mentioned in the bug entry?
<Buddy2> or I did not see it.
<yofel> it's mentioned in comment #14
<Buddy2> ah
<Buddy2> ok, interesting. comment #15 thinks same as me.
<Buddy2> but if disabling works why then revert...
<szal> yofel: you see a chance for a Qt update to hit oneiric-updates?  or know a PPA that has more current Qt?
<yofel> more current as in?
<Buddy2> pfff
<Buddy2> fix is planned for 12.04
<szal> 4.7.4
 * szal is getting tired of Konversation crashing out of the blue
<Buddy2> ;-)
<szal> which is due to a Qt bug, according to the Konvi devs
<yofel> 4.7.4 is what oneiric has currently
<Buddy2> yofel, what could be the reason that a 11.10 install stalls on a amd duron 700?
<szal> yofel: indeed, hence my question
<Buddy2> 11.04 worked fine! tried it 3 times.
<yofel> Buddy2: can't think of a reason offhand...
<Buddy2> stalled during installation and configuration of kernel and modules.
<yofel> szal: nothing newer packaged yet anywhere AFAIK
<Buddy2> though not at same positions.
<Buddy2> Before leaving, I just want to say I am very very impressed of the stability of kubuntu 11.04!!!!
<Buddy2> tnx a lot for that effort.
<Buddy2> changed from debian to ubuntu because of this.
<Buddy2> gn all
<Buddy2> tcu
<johnnyrobo> Would anyone be willing to help me get my wireless card working right?
<johnnyrobo> anyone?
<EvilResistance> johnnyrobo:  you need to explain the issue first
<EvilResistance> johnnyrobo:  as well...
<EvilResistance> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
 * EvilResistance has other things to do :P
<EvilResistance> for WORK
<johnnyrobo> oh well right on evil resistance
<zorobabel> something I need to see the forums about (though I'm lazy) is the fact that my Asus Eee PC cannot hibernate/sleep
<NlessKnight> Which EEE?
<zorobabel> 1215B
<NlessKnight> Aha.  Sorry, don't know much about that one.
<zorobabel> no problem
<johnnyrobo> I have a Pro/Wireless 2200BG wireless card that keeps dropping my signal every 5 min.  I have a Toshiba Satellite A105. I have the most current driver installed for the card. I have tried ajusting the MTU and it does not help. Any helpful hints or suggestions?
<DarthFrog> johnnyrobo: I don't know anything about your wireless card but don't forget that it takes two to tango.  Check that it isn't an issue with your wireless router.
<johnnyrobo> Thanks Darth. It is not. My fathers Windows run Computer as well as my cell both work perfectly.
<cesko> salve
<cesko> hu!
<cesko> hi!
<bartman2589> @johnnyrobo, try changing your wireless channel, when I was using a wireless connection I found that often times moving closer to either end of the channel lineup (say maybe to channel 2 or 8, instead of the normal default of 5 that most wireless adapters use), often helped improve my signal strength while shifting the signal away from other devices that commonly cause interference with wireless connections (cell phones,
<bartman2589> cordless phones and a few other things).
<cesko> list
<dank> hello, I need help with amarok... after ejecute never see on grafic mode, but is fine on system monitor.. thank
<Daskreech> dank: Hello
<christopher> for nvidia drivers whats the difference between version current and post release?
<Daskreech> christopher: as I understand it current was what existed when 11.10 was released and post release are what came out after that
<semitones> i'd like to file a bug report against ALSA but I don't know what relevant information I need
<semitones> or if ALSA is at fault
<phiscribe> whats alsa doing or not doing
<Daskreech> semitones: See phiscribe's question above
<semitones> oh, thanks
<semitones> It doesn't mute the speakers when I plug in headphones -- sometimes
<semitones> also, if I use the keyboard's volume up/down buttons, it unmutes the speakers that I muted in alsamixer
<Tm_T> morning
<phiscribe> well, if it is kubuntu, it might be pulseaudio
<phiscribe> as your sound card plays, is capable of volume changes and the speakers and headphones can mute and unmute, it does not sound like alsa, but the things and programs utilizing alsa
<phiscribe> these kinda problems are notorious
<semitones> i thought kubuntu didn't use pulseaudio
<phiscribe> default does
<semitones> ah I see. i must be remembering from old days
<phiscribe> and the multimedia keys on your keyboard wouldnt be involved in alsa
<phiscribe> something else is catching that and sending it (incorectly it seems) to alsa as the appropriate command
<phiscribe> the head phone dection though, could be a bug
<phiscribe> its a thorny thing to nail down, i cant offer much help, only compasion in your search for non annoying behaviour in computing
<valorie> phiscribe: I had this problem in 11.04
<valorie> turned out to be a kernel problem
<valorie> to fix, I had to install a kernel quirk
<valorie> but with 11.10, all is working again
<valorie> so you might visit #ubuntu-kernel and ask for help
<semitones> thanks valorie
<semitones> I will
<semitones> this is the bug report if anyone is interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/888415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888415 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Speakers do not mute when headphone jack is in use. Multimedia keys unmute speakers." [Undecided,New]
<valorie> it seems to be soundcard specific, if I recall correctly
<valorie> the kernel people were endlessly patient and helpful
<semitones> valorie: the funny thing is it only started happening after I installed kubuntu-desktop
<semitones> or around the same time anyway
<valorie> sound in linux is so freakishly complicated
<semitones> too true
<valorie> fortunately, everyone I know who works on the apps is really cool
<semitones> next time, I'm buying a thinkpad or something :p
<valorie> the high-end thinkpads are really high-quality
<valorie> about the only laptop I've heard about that everyone likes
<semitones> i've also heard they're more expensive than comparable macbook pros, so I'll have a hard decision to make if I do end up buying a new laptop in the next few years
<phiscribe> sometimes just deleting the pulseaudio config file fixes many things
<phiscribe> .pulse or something
<semitones> hmm, i hope it is that easy :)
<semitones> at this point feel like I should wait for a comment on the bug, or from the kernel team
<semitones> to see if they want to check something first
<valorie> they might ask you to do that first, depending
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<valorie> you might want to go through that first
<jmichaelx> for me, it seems kubuntu is disregarding phonon (or any other audio-related) settings. i have set what audio devices to use, but i continuously wind up with my webcam mic being set as the default audio device
<phiscribe> jmichaelx in the sound set up, if it lists your webcam mic first, it is default, there is an arrow key to move the device up and down, that is make one prefered over another, if it is not that, i am cluess
<jmichaelx> if i unplug the webcam, then plug it back in, things are fine... but that has become really irritating
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: like i said above, phonon is set correctly. it is disregarding the phonon settings. others have been reporting the same issue
<jmichaelx> also, the webcam mic seems to be clearly recognized by everything as being a webcam mic... it is (to me) ridiculous that a mic would ever be set as the default audio device
<phiscribe> dont have it up (kubunut) atm, maybe add some dummy devices to try and jog the order
<bartman2589> how do I do a distribution upgrade using apt-get, using 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' doesn't work it tells me everything's up to date
<jmichaelx> there was a third device, audio from nvidia sound card... it was also grabbing that off and on, making it the default audio. i finally blacklisted that one to simplify things
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: you have to edit your scources.list, and point your links to oneiric (providing you are running natty)
<bartman2589> so I'd have to change all references to natty to oneiric then?
<jmichaelx> yes
<bartman2589> then I can use 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<phiscribe> dunno why dist-upgrade is borked in 11.04, the gui manager will start the distro upgrade, but dude, back it up, lots of people with spilled milk with dist-upgrade this time around
<jmichaelx> you may also have more sources enabled in /etc/apt/source.list.d/ , so you should check there, too
<bartman2589> I've tried like 5 times already with the gui manager, every time it freezes at around 51% that's why I want to do it from the shell prompt
<phiscribe> changing sources to oneiric will make a regular upgrade do what is essetialy a dist-upgrade
<phiscribe> does it give an error?
<bartman2589> nope, just freezed the entier system
<bartman2589> freezes*
<bartman2589> entire*
<SilentDis> bartman2589: what are you running now, Kubuntu 11.04?
<phiscribe> ppa's in your sources could be causing problems, if you have any
<jmichaelx> i dist-upgraded 4 kubuntu machines, and had no problems with the upgrade.... besides several very annoying bugs in 11.10
<phiscribe> yes it is those bugs im refering to, annoying for one is show stopper for another
<bartman2589> yep, on fresh clean updated install of 11.04, no 3rd party repos added or anything, just updated from existing repos
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: which bugs are those?
<SilentDis> bartman2589: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades - have you tried this?  if it gives you errors, can you pastebin them?
<phiscribe> replaced /var /var/run locations, dead network managers, dead sound, dead kmail, dead akanodia, (however its spelled)
<phiscribe> the /var location changs can lead to dbus not running
<phiscribe> read the release notes
<jmichaelx> yea, i think a lot of people have had issues with that
<jmichaelx> kubuntu oneiric is not off to a good start for many people
<phiscribe> flash eating all memory then seg faulting, et4 journaling using high cpu and writing to disk ever 1-5 seconds, cd drives spinnning for no reason, (and usb drives with strage read writes)
<phiscribe> fstab not working, if you like 11.04 id stay awhile, i borked my 11.04 with 11.10 did a clean install
<bartman2589> looks like the 'sudo do-release-upgrade' is working so far, only errors I saw zipped by too fast to read but most appeared to be related to localization (ie. 'translation_en' or something like that).
<phiscribe> do-releaese, wow id fogot that one
<phiscribe> my locales were a mix of en-us  en-au  en-uk   i was also having ibus errors, finlay set the input method to en-us and the rest of the locales i could find and seems ok now
<bartman2589> I'm just glad it seems to be working, got really really tired of wiping the partition and having to start over because the gui upgrade kept borking permissions on several files when it froze
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i also had the locales issue on one machine.... i had forgotten about that. didn't run into it on the other three machines
<phiscribe> ubuntu one seemed to take a hit, just that i read, not experienced
<bartman2589> bad part is that if the devs hadn't changed something in the install scripts (or related files) between 10.10 and 11.10 I would probably just be able to do a clean install of 11.10 straight up.  Buuuuttttttt nnnnoooooooo, keeping the install scripts such that they work for everybody like they did on 10.10 would evidently have made too much sense
<jmichaelx> i still have a laptop that i haven't upgraded, because i do not want to deal with the ghost icons in the task manager bug
<valorie> do-release worked for me, for both my laptop and netbook
<bartman2589> it's downloading packages still for me, going to keep my fingers crossed
<phiscribe> bartman2589 i still and trying to remeber its upstart jobs nowadays
<jmichaelx> that laptop is probably going to start using XFCE anyways.... it has a 1.8GHz core duo processor, 2 GB RAM, and it isn't a rare thing at all for it to start swapping.... no other DE is nearly so hard on that laptop's resources
<bartman2589> lost me, I'm not a linux guru by any meaning of the word
<phiscribe> the way dameons and other services starts has been moving from some time out of init.d type to updtart jobs, and it confues the heck out of me so dont feel bad
<bartman2589> I'll agree KDE is hard on resources, that's the price we pay for a 'pretty' desktop environment though
<bartman2589> ah
<bartman2589> and I use KDE because of it's overall similarity to 'That other OS'
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i think the way KDE presently thrashes CPUs is more the result of how buggy kwin is
<jmichaelx> not that it's all kwin's fault... it is often mentioned how poorly the Xorg folks communicate with KDE
<bartman2589> 10.10 was working fine for me until a couple weeks ago, I had installed a bunch of stuff and figured it was probably something I did that made it go all wonky, and since 10.10 wasn't a LTS Release I figured it was time for me to move to one
<phiscribe> ive been thinking gentoo just so i can get more control over whats coming and going, though ive never used it, its hard to try to use some of this for business
<phiscribe> is 11.10 LTS?  i didnt think it was
<bartman2589> yep, until 2013
<jmichaelx> phiscribe:  i installed gentoo on a desktop here at home several months ago, and i have to say that i have yet to experience any serious problems with it at all
<jmichaelx> no, 11.10 is NOT LTS
<phiscribe> that slotting thing gives me wood
<jmichaelx> slotting thing?
<phiscribe> in portage ablity to have multiple versions of same app installed
<jmichaelx> ahhhh, yea
<jmichaelx> but generally you do not do that
<jmichaelx> ahh... you are saying that you WANT to do that
<bartman2589> ok, maybe not listed as specifically LTS, but it IS supported until 2013 like 10.04 is
<phiscribe> but the time you need to, apt solutions can be rough
<bartman2589> my bad
<bartman2589> 10.04 was last true LTS I guess
<jmichaelx> i still have some gentoo details to figure out.... like how to install specific ebuilds from layman repos...
<phiscribe> jmichaelx its just that its a leaning curve, i dnot know if i want to jump into
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i have had to do a fair bit of reading... but the place where i work is full of die-hard gentoo users, so i have had people i could ask when i have run into questions
<bartman2589> I was just kind of happy that they finally fixed the network manager after it being screwed up for like 5 years
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: the network manager in KDE?
<phiscribe> gnight guys, happy computing, its almost 2am
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: good night
<jmichaelx> almost 2am here, too
<bartman2589> yep, all the versions of Kubuntu prior to 11.10 that I had used I couldn't configure my network using the KDE network manager, I had to enable the Gnome network manager and use a script to load it into the KDE systray just so I could change my network settings without having to dig through all the config files to get to the various locations where parts of it are stored
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: there was a good while that i also used nm-applet or wicd instead of knetworkmanager... but it seems to me like that was a good while ago
<bartman2589> well it was as recent as 10.10 for me (never really used 11.04)
<jmichaelx> i should also mention that on wired machines, i usually ditch network managers and set things up manually
<jmichaelx> also with some wireless machines, if they are stationary
<bartman2589> I set manual IP addresses and gateway addresses and DNS server addresses
<bartman2589> I don't use wireless right now even though my ADSL Modem has the capabilities (don't really need to since the modem is in same room as my computers)
<jmichaelx> here too, depending on the machine... i work for a small webhosting company, and have DNS set differently on a few machines, for testing
<bartman2589> but I've had enough problems with samba and netbios not working right that I manually assign IP addresses and add them to my hosts file on each machine so it's easier to browse my network
<bartman2589> I have a list of like 20 DNS server addresses I add so I can be relatively sure I can reach any site without too much trouble
<bartman2589> overkill I know, and it probably slows things down a bit but it's ok
<bartman2589> just got sick of 'Page not found' errors just because my ISP's DNS server wasn't able to process a link I clicked on
<jmichaelx> that is a long list of DNS servers.... i just use two (from home), my ISP's, and google's public DNS
<jmichaelx> you must have a suck*** ISP, if you are having those kinds of DNS problems
<bartman2589> AT&T
<jmichaelx> i've never had AT&T
<bartman2589> it's either that or go with Comcast and have damn near everything I download throttled, never mind that if I'm paying for the bandwidth it should be available for me for whatever I want to do with it
<jmichaelx> i had comcast up until 2 years ago, and although i hate that company, my internet service was great
<bartman2589> with AT&T I don't have much trouble with bandwidth throttling, only routing problems for the game servers I connect to unfortunately
<jmichaelx> i did not notice much of any throttling going on
<bartman2589> often times I get a bottleneck around Houston or Chicago
<jmichaelx> seeems to me that bit torrenting did get sluggish, but improved with encryption turned on
<bartman2589> yeah, I force encryption on the full stream and usually it works great, like today when I had to redownload the iso's for 11.04 so I could install 11.04 and then do the release upgrade to 11.10, had both Desktop and Alternative CD iso's downloaded in like 15 minutes
<jmichaelx> in this area, comcast offers 15Mb down and 3Mb up for $60/mo.... i get 5 down and 1 up for $55... which is the best i can do where i currently live (very very small town)
<bartman2589> I'm getting 6Mb down and 768Kb up for about $25/month
<jmichaelx> that is actually a very good price
<bartman2589> but then I'm in a major suburb of Detroit too
<jmichaelx> i wish i had an option like that
<bartman2589> when I was living in LaCrosse Wisconsin I had Charter internet 5Mb down 1Mb up for like $30/month
<jmichaelx> i am not a gamer, and do not use p2p very heavily, so i can deal well with some fluctuation.... as long as streaming video works well most of the time
<jmichaelx> yea, this internet service i have is extremely overpriced (imo), but i have little choice
<jmichaelx> it's either this or dialup
<bartman2589> I'm not a huge gamer, once in a while I play Runes of Magic or Dungeons & Dragons Online, most of the rest of the time I use the bandwidth for Second Life (not technically a game)
<jmichaelx> i have not logged into second life in a few years... do you use alinux client?
<jmichaelx> a linux*
<bartman2589> yeah, it's called Phoenix, it's based on the old Emerald Viewer code, and the same dev team is making a new viewer based partly on Linden Labs Viewer 2 Official Viewer but adding features from Phoenix and from other viewers
<bartman2589> they have Windows/Mac/Linux versions of both
<bartman2589> but the only one of my systems powerful enough to run SL is the one I'm installing 11.10 on now, so I haven't had my SL fix in a couple days because of the problems I've been having installling 11.10, lol
<jmichaelx> yea... i used to log in from time to time, but back then the linux client i was (trying) to use really sucked. locked up very frequently
<bartman2589> I rarely have problems with Phoenix unless say Firefox decides to try to use all my memory, then Phoenix sometimes crashes on me
<jmichaelx> does it have fairly steep system reqs?
<bartman2589> for good performance yes, for ok performance not really, I run it on an old Pentium 4 2.8Ghz w/hyperthreading and an nvidia 7600gs agp card with 512mb ram, and 3gb system ram
<jmichaelx> i imagine that runs it well enough?
<bartman2589> in most places in SL I can get around 15fps with my video settings cranked up to high
<bartman2589> usually around 25fps on medium
<bartman2589> but I'm also running it windowed not fullscreen, fullscreen you usually get higher fps
<jmichaelx> my machines should do alright then (i imagine)... the two PCs i generally use here at my desk both have dual-core atom CPUs... one has nvidia ion2 graphics, the other onboard intel... maybe the intel one would not do so well
<bartman2589> there's some people that run it on netbooks without too much trouble
<bartman2589> intel graphics don't really do so good with it
<bartman2589> but I can run it with my old nvidia MX-4000 PCI videocard, doesn't run very fast or very pretty but it does run
<jmichaelx> not too surprised... although i have been surprised how well this nettop with intel video does with playing movies...
<bartman2589> intel usually does a fair job of optimizing their chipsets for things like dvd playback, just not for things like directx or opengl rendering unfortunately
<jmichaelx> i am not sure what hulu is doing wrong with their hulu desktop client, but it runs better on my machine with intel video, than on my machine with the nvidia ion2 graphics
<jmichaelx> yes, that makes sense
<bartman2589> I actually got better performance in hulu by turning of the Flash hardware acceleration on my main system, fewer lockups and crashes
<jmichaelx> generally the ion2 machine plays HD streams (in mplayer) with ease.... flash, not nearly so well
<bartman2589> turning off*
<jmichaelx> yea, i could look into that... it's also possible that if i would use their 32 bit plugin , things would go better.... i am still using the 64-bit 'square preview' of 10.3 on this thing... it works better than any other version i have tried
<bartman2589> ah, I don't have any 64 bit capable systems yet, way way way way overdue for an upgrade in that regard
<jmichaelx> i have more computers than any single human being should be allowed to own, but most are 64-bit now... minus one core duo laptop, and my dell mini 9 (which i still love, and take with me everywhere)
<bartman2589> looking into a motherboard/processor combo from Microcenter for around $190+tax Phenom II X6 1100T Unlocked Black Edition and admittedly a cheapo motherboard that I'd probably replace a little further down the road
<jmichaelx> wow
<bartman2589> well it's 'in store pickup only' and fortunately I have a store only about 5 miles away
<jmichaelx> i doubt you would very run into any bottlenecks on that machine (depending on the motherboard)
<bartman2589> kind of like a walkin version of tigerdirect or newegg
<jmichaelx> what is the price on the CPU?
<bartman2589> $160 w/free motherboard
<jmichaelx> very often*
<bartman2589> or I can get $40 off my choice of another motherboard
<bartman2589> choice of 4 free motherboards though
<jmichaelx> not bad.... i bought a 3-core athlon 2 CPU on sale from newegg maybe 6 months ago, and paid around $65
<jmichaelx> that sounds like a decent deal... hopefully you can do some research on the motherboard before you buy one
<bartman2589> I could get a X2 560 for $88 with a free motherboard, but I figure I should spring for a better processor and just swap out the board later on
<jmichaelx> yea, that should not be a big deal
<bartman2589> then I can take that free board and build another budget system
<bartman2589> upgrade in steps
<jmichaelx> i bought the athlon 2 CPU for an AM2+ motherboard that i took home from work, since they were going to throw it away
<jmichaelx> they were getting rid of stuff that was old enough they were not going to ever use
<bartman2589> that's how I got my Compaq D510SFF a few years ago, they were going to throw it away
<bartman2589> well more like almost 5 years ago now I guess
<jmichaelx> lol... i work on the campus of a small college.... there is an e-waste recycle bin there, and i have taken home a lot of PCS and laptops from that thing
<jmichaelx> palm pilots, one ipod nano
<bartman2589> still it had the sticker with a reg code for XP on it, so all I needed to do was add RAM and a hard drive and I had a fair secondary system for non-graphics intensive things
<bartman2589> must be nice
<jmichaelx> i even found a PC remote in there a few weeks ago, in perfect shape, with working batteries,... i cannot comprehend why some of these things get thrown away
<bartman2589> I wish I could get into the local recycle center, they have pallets of laptops and big bins of computers all the time
<jmichaelx> granted it can be bought new online for $20 or less, but i had never had one
<jmichaelx> yea, it is shocking what people throw away
<bartman2589> I'm sure some of them just need a little minor work like some of the systems I've had in the past where the old capacitors started to leak and just replacing the capacitors fixed it right up for like $3 in parts
<jmichaelx> i have a friend, who is a single mother with 3 children, and their home has a nice network with 3 PCs and 2 netbooks... mostly made up of my recycle bin finds
<jmichaelx> minus the netbooks.... both of those i purchased used
<bartman2589> I used to go 'junking' with friends of mine back when I lived in LaCrosse, we used to find all sorts of things
<bartman2589> monitors that needed the yoke connections resoldered, keyboards with the plug in end mangled, printers that only needed a good cleaning
<jmichaelx> yea... printers.... constantly being thrown away
<jmichaelx> i do not even look at hem anymore, though i probably should
<jmichaelx> them*
<bartman2589> closest I've come since I moved to michigan is finding an old Gateway with an Athlon 1300 in it, and an Ubuntu 10.04 DVD in the CD Burner lol
<jmichaelx> i did my first soldering job on a dead samsung monitor (the one i am using right now) with bad caps just a few months ago
<bartman2589> evidently somebody didn't know that their CD burner wasn't capable of reading DVD's
<jmichaelx> i am amazed that it had the ubuntu DVD!
<jmichaelx> ahh yea
<bartman2589> had an 80gb and a 40gb hard drive in it too
<bartman2589> and the soundblaster audigy card that I'm using now
<bartman2589> that card made it a worthwhile find at least
<jmichaelx> i get paid very little, so i consider the recycle bin finds as somewhat of a counter-balance to my occasional despair lol
<keithzg> Printers are pretty brilliant for being thrown away; I haven't had to buy a toner cartridge in half a decade.
<bartman2589> I can relate, unemployed taking care of my 88 year old father right now
<jmichaelx> keithzg: yea, i am weird... i do not print much at home... so using an HP deskjet i purchased new 10 years ago... i just cannot throw something away that still works
<bartman2589> I got my last two laser printers from the curbside, spend some time cleaning the paper dust off the rollers and cleaning the fuser drum and all was good
<abhishek> never had a printer
<abhishek> tahnk god!! :)
<jmichaelx> i was given a laser printer at work... a giant HP printer, but have not brought it home yet
<bartman2589> I'll admit I paid for my canon all in one printer/scanner, paid $15 from Salvation Army
<keithzg> abhishek, get off my lawn :P
<abhishek> I hear they are a real pain in the neck..
<bartman2589> lol
<jmichaelx> printers... but my 10 year old deskjet still works fine
<bartman2589> heck my first laser printer was an old apple image writer that I connected by serial port, amazingly Windows XP (or was it 98 at the time) actually had drivers for it
<abhishek> keithzg: hehe
<jmichaelx> eiii.... i had betetr go to bed, if i am going to go to work in the morning :)
<jmichaelx> good night all!
<bartman2589> I don't print enough color to invest in a color printer really
<jmichaelx> better*
<bartman2589> sleep well
<abhishek> gn
<keithzg> IIRC Apple printers just used PostScript or . . . geez, it's been ages since I thought about that stuff, but I swear they did things in a way that meant they didn't need much in the way of drivers since they processed everything onboard.
<keithzg> Made them more expensive, but meant the computer didn't need to know much to talk to them, just send them the raw PostScript data and it'd process it itself.
<bartman2589> yeah, that old image writer was just a rebadged HP Laserwriter
<bartman2589> well with the minor difference of the appletalk port or whatever they called it
<zapper_> hi
<zapper_> i have a problem with my laptop and I and completely lost
<zapper_> it randomly freezes on boot
<zapper_> sometimes it would boot correctly
<zapper_> others it would boot to desktop withou loading the nvidia drivers
<zapper_> and sometimes it would simply just freeze at startuo
<zapper_> it happened to me on natty, but i have freshly installed oneiric and it continues to o the same
<keithzg> have you checked the logs?
<bartman2589> Ok, finally finished release upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, had to use 'Boot Repair' to uncomment 'gfxpayload' entry so I could actually see the grub boot menu since it was using a display mode my monitor wouldn't display, problem I'm having now is that once I choose to boot into Kubuntu all I get is a black screen with a flashing underline cursor, I can't see what's not working right to be able to try to figure out what's
<bartman2589> going on, can someone tell me what I need to change in my grub config file so that I can see where the problem is?
<bartman2589> I've been trying to install 11.10 for the last few days and have run into problem after problem after problem
<bartman2589> now that it's finally installed I feel I'm on the home stretch if only I can figure out why it's not loading
<bartman2589> by loading I mean booting
<keithzg> Hmmm. In those kinds of situations, I usually just load back up the Live session, chroot into the install and try to update everything. And make sure that the partition GRUB is being pointed towards still has the same /dev entry or UUID as its looking for. Beyond that, though, I can't think of anything specific.
<bartman2589> problem is 11.10 live disk won't boot
<keithzg> that...sounds like it could be very related to the problem at hand, heh.
<bartman2589> that's why I had to install 11.04 then do release upgrade to 11.10
<keithzg> What about the alternate install?
<bartman2589> no dice, none of the 3 11.10 discs would boot into a gui for me
<keithzg> Err, yeah, I know.
<keithzg> The alternate install doesn't have a GUI ;)
<bartman2589> I even tried install kubuntu in text mode from the dvd, still wouldn't work
<keithzg> But surely you can boot into the CLI installer from the alternate install disk?
<bartman2589> nope
<jemand> Hi all, after upgrading to KDE 4.7.3 I can't access my e-mails anymore.
<jemand> Kmail opens but when I try to open an e-mail it does't react.
<jemand> Is there a way to reset Kmail. (Deleting any config files?)
<keithzg> I can only assume that's a kernel-level bug you're running into, then...
<zapper_> keithzg: how can i check the logs if the system doesn't boot
<keithzg> zapper_ Boot into a live disk, view them from there.
<zapper_> what files should i view? where are the logs located?
<keithzg> bartman2589: well anyways, you should be able to check files, chroot and whatnot and such with the live disk of the previous version, at least. Sounds like there's something seriously incompatible with the Oneiric kernel or something equally fundamental, though :(
<keithzg> zapper_: The wiki is your friend :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles
<keithzg> (but basically, they're all in /var/log)
<bartman2589> ok and how do I do that?  I'm still learning how to do things in linux, been a dos/windows user since before windows even came into existence, only been using linux for the last year or so
<keithzg> bartman2589: Honestly, if you simply boot into the working (older) live disk and use dolphin to mount your existing hard drive, then peek around at the essential logs in /var/log like I've just prompted zapper_ to do, that alone should help you immensely to figure out what's going wrong.
<keithzg> At very least, that's the simplest and most user-friendly thing I can think of.
<bartman2589> ok
<keithzg> Hopefully it's at least getting to the point where, even though it seems to be failing right away, it's at least writing some error message to /var/log/kern.log
<zapper_> keithzg: thanks for the info, i would try that next time the computer freezes
<bartman2589> we'll see in a bit, still booting into live usb that I installed 11.04 from
<bartman2589> any specific log file I should look at first?  There's a bunch of them in /var/log
<77CAAXFG3> godd moring szal
<77CAAXFG3> good
<77CAAXFG3> ;-)
<bartman2589> is it possible to chroot into a system and use apt-get to update that system?  I'm guessing I could try that to try to see if maybe updating will help fix it
<DarsVaeda> hi, I installed kubuntu-desktop over normal ubuntu 11.10 installation, now all applications default to gnome stuff like gedit instead of kate, is there a simple way to set all to the kubuntu defaults?
<viranch> I am getting this everytime i logout and login (without rebooting): http://imgur.com/Li4sP any ideas?
<viranch> that's on kubuntu 11.10
<zapper1> my laptop doesn't boot and when i checl the log file there is one line that says "Dazed and confused, but trying to continue"
<zapper1> any ideas on what todo to fix it?
<naftilos76> Does anybody know why WLM has stoped working with Kopete or Kmess? All of a sudden, i cannot see my contacts on line. Does anybody have a clue?
<naftilos76> MSN and kopete do not work. I cannot go on line even if i have internet. I noticed that after upgrading to KDE 4.7.3 it started behaving like that. I erased my account and re-created it in kopete and my contacts are lost while they shouldn't be.
<naftilos76> Anybody?
<zapper1> naftilos76: i dont know why it happens, but from my experience Kopete tends to fail a lot
<zapper1> naftilos76: i suggest you to try a different IM program
<naftilos76> zapper1: i used kmess and it says it is connected while it cannot retrieve my contacts
<naftilos76> i tried empathy and i get the same results
<naftilos76> do you use msn?
<moijes12> @zapper1 : I tried googling.Hope this helps : https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=121291
<actarus> hello, I have a problem with akonadi, it takes 100% cpu
<zapper1> Could somebody take a look at this log http://paste.ubuntu.com/734107/ and tell me what is wrong? My laptop won't boot an this is driving me nuts!!
<Peace-> zapper1: reading
<Peace-> zapper1: nvidia?
<hexacode> anyone know a decent database modeling software for ubuntu? preferrably crows foot
<FlashDeluxe> hi @all! i still got the problem that the windows i open on a second screen (plugged into my notebook) are not shown, i see the program on my taskbar and if i right-click on the button and choose keep above others, it appears :( does anybody got any suggestions on it?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<Peace-> BluesKaj: flu :(
<BluesKaj> Hi Peace- , bummer , did you get a flu shot ?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, we have a a flu immunization program here where are encouraged to go to clinics for a free flu shot to prevent sickness and the spread  and of the disease
<BluesKaj> oops . my grammar is a bit off there
<Peace-> BluesKaj: oh here there is too but ...  i dont think is so much effective .. i mean i did it for years but then i gotten flu anyway...
<Peace-> so i didn't make the injection
<szal> flu shots--
<BluesKaj> yeah Peace- , I got sick last jan ..more like a bad cold , but i had sore muscles etc , so I'm pretty sure it was flu
<BluesKaj>  i'm still trying to figure why alsa doesn't link to web audio without pulse ...it used to work on my nvidia onboard soundcard
<BluesKaj> actually it still works with onboard without pulse
<BluesKaj> the new pci m-audio card needs pulse for web audio , unfortunately
<phunyguy_work> hey folks, is there a KDE equivalent for Gwibber?
<Riddell> phunyguy_work: choqok
<phunyguy_work> does it support facebook/etc?
<Riddell> I'm not sure
<phunyguy_work> Hmmm.. it doesn't, but apparently you can update your facebook status via the twitter app.  Not sure how I feel about that.
<tzanger> good morning. Is anyone else having trouble with kopete's msn component? it goes online but none of my contacts show online (and I'm not online to them). KDE 4.7.2 from the kubuntu-ppa backports
<TheLastProject> tzanger: Microsoft changed the protocol, so kopete can't connect to MSN atm
<jussi> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<TheLastProject> Yeah, well, not Pidgin
<TheLastProject> Anyway, tzanger, there is a way to get it working with Kopete as well
<TheLastProject> Let me grab the post
<TheLastProject> tzanger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmsn/+bug/887104/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887104 in libmsn (Ubuntu) "Can not login to Windows Live Messenger" [Undecided,In progress]
<tzanger> TheLastProject: thank you, I figured they changed something again but didn't know how to get around it
<Delta> damn Rekonq
<Delta> it crashes ala minute
<TheLastProject> Problem I'm getting now is that Apper is constantly telling me there is a new version of libmsn, but that's a minor downside compared to having MSN work again without having to wait for them to release that update
<TheLastProject> (I'm sure that should be fixable, but I don't know how)
<tzanger> yeah I know the very basics of debian package management but pinning and holding are just beyond my understanding
<TheLastProject> Same for me
<Delta> NOOO!!!!!
<jtr__> what should i do to make msn work on kubuntu ?
<jtr__>  help plz
<Delta> jtr__:  go back to windows :(
<jtr__> Delta: :(, no other way ???
<tzanger> TheLastProject: hm, that fix didn't seem to work for me, I'm bumping the package version and retrying
<Delta> I am going back to windows
<Delta> :-(
<jtr__> Delta: coz there is no other way?
<jtr__> any way msn messenger would work in ubuntu ?
<tzanger> TheLastProject: hm, kopete doesn't use libpurple does it? There's an old libmsn there too
<lethu> jtr__, try wine
<lethu> jtr__, altho I would rather advise using one of the alternative clients
<jtr__> lethu: i want to use it for video chat
<jtr__> lethu: names ?
<jtr__> lethu: pidgin ?
<tzanger> damn, even moving libpurple's libmsn out of the way kopete still doesn't work with the fix
<Delta> just go back to windows
<lethu> jtr__, pidgin, kopete, amsn(this one is the closest you can get to msn and even surpass it),
<Delta> nothing works on (K)ubuntu
<TheLastProject> tzanger: Sorry, if that doesn't work I don't know =/
<tzanger> TheLastProject: np, I appreciate the pointer. it looks like it *should* work now it's a matter of figuring out why it's not :-)
<jtr__> lethu: so amsn :)
<TheLastProject> Delta: No matter how unfriendly that sounds, I must admit that Kubuntu 11.10 is a disaster compared to, for example, 11.04
<lethu> jtr__, it has webcam support
<TheLastProject> tzanger: You did restart Kopete after installing, right?
<lethu> jtr__, you gotta enable the plugin tho in the plugins menu if it's not already enabled
<tzanger> TheLastProject: yes.
<jtr__> lethu: okay thats what i need , thanks
<tzanger> TheLastProject: I see the problem
<lethu> jtr__, yw
<tzanger> mv newfile msn/oldfile doesn't work worth a shit
<jtr__> lethu: i will get back after i install :)
<tzanger> I re-downloaded and diff'd and the mv didn't overwrit
<lethu> k
<tzanger> overwrite
<tzanger> rebuilding after explicitly deleting and copying
<tzanger> I've noticed that with ln as well, even with -f
<tzanger> must be some idiotic shell option that ubuntu defaults to
<tzanger> there we go
<tzanger> got msn back, thank you TheLastProject
<TheLastProject> Glad you got it fixed, tzanger.
<TheLastProject> I just wish they'd just put that package in the repositories already... It's taking them way too long >_>
<tzanger> yeah that does seem strange
<tzanger> it's not a security update but it's a fairly popular package
<TheLastProject> True
<tzanger> anyway when it does eventually percolate into the updates my version is still lower than the new one so it should just update and stay working ;-)
<TheLastProject> MSN support is so useful to most that it should be considered as important as a security update
<TheLastProject> Can't let people wait long for something like that =/
<tzanger> I've been weaning myself off of it but there are a few contacts which just won't stop using it
<tzanger> hell if I could get them moved over to facebook chat it'd be better than msn
<Delta> Rekonq crashes more than 5 times a minute
<Delta> :S
<Delta> Why do people call Kubutnu/Ubuntu a stable desktop OS?
<TheLastProject> I try to have everybody on as much protocols as I can, so one provider can't kill everything for me :P
<Delta> I don understand that
<tzanger> Delta: don't use it. I used to be in love with konqueror, then they started munging it up so I used Chrome, and havent' looked back since
<tzanger> Delta: it's very stable for me, I use it every single day
<TheLastProject> Delta: I have no clue. But you really shouldn't use Rekonq, it's terrible. Why won't you use Firefox or Chrome or so?
<tzanger> kde 4.7 still has some warts (plasma is a pos that needs to die) but all said it beats the shit out of gnome
<yofel> Delta: I haven't had crash rekonq in a week
<yofel> *rekonq crash in a week
<TheLastProject> Agree, it's better than GNOME (if I want to be treated like an idiot that doesn't know how a PC works I can use Windows as well) but especially the KDE released with Kubuntu 11.10 is too buggy to be ever put out of beta =/
<tzanger> I think I'm running 11.04 on this laptop and I'm still on 10.04 for my workstation
<tzanger> natty is 11.04 I think
<phunyguy_work> TheLastProject: agreed.  It has been buggy since KDE4 made it to ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Delta, is just trolling
<phunyguy_work> Delta, rekonq does the same for me
<TheLastProject> tzanger: I wouldn't upgrade to 11.10. Taskbar entries asking for attention when they don't need any randomly all day long is SO DAMN ANNOYING
<phunyguy_work> I love it, but it crashes too often.
<phunyguy_work> TheLastProject: i get that too.
<tzanger> TheLastProject: 11.04 does that too on occasion
<phunyguy_work> silly stuff.
<tzanger> usually kopete and kontact
<tzanger> but as I said, plasma-desktop is a pos.
<phunyguy_work> Quassel does it for me, as well as other windows at random.
<tzanger> all of my KDE gripes can find their way back there, with the exception of kontact, which is its own special pile of excrement.
<Delta> BluesKaj: do you think I like to spend my time trolling here?
<tzanger> kontact's calendaring is worse than useless
<Delta> phunyguy_work just confirmed the problem
<Delta> it is UNUSABLE
<tzanger> the rest of KDE is working very well though
<phunyguy_work> Delta, the benefits FAR outweigh the cost.
<phunyguy_work> aka 0.
<phunyguy_work> :)
<Delta> the rest of KDE is rock solid
<Delta> I think rekonq crashes because of Flash
<Delta> not sure, just a thought
<phunyguy_work> Delta, nope.,
<phunyguy_work> rekonq crashes because it is a pain in the rear.  Flash may not even be running.
<phunyguy_work> now Chrome is becoming just as bad.  it doesn't crash, but it will sit there saying "Sending request" for like a minute and a half when I want to load a webpage.
<phunyguy_work> all my PCs do it.
<phunyguy_work> so I installed firefox... Which likes to eat RAM and use 100% CPU from time to time.
<phunyguy_work> ....just can't win.. lol.
<BluesKaj> rekonq works here , but I dislike sidebars ...any way to make the bookmarks open in horizontal scheme like other browsers
<BluesKaj> ?
<romeyro> good morning guys
<Delta> I an gonna install Firefox and give it a try
<Delta> Rekonq is pain in the ass
<romeyro> haha
<romeyro> i dont  use rekonq
<romeyro> i dont like it
<romeyro> did anyone using aircrack in kubuntu
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: 11.10?
<romeyro> yes
<phunyguy_work> (was asking BluesKaj in regards to rekonq working for him)
<romeyro> oh i didnt pay attention
<Delta> switched to firerfox
<Delta> hope it is better
<phunyguy_work> so my other gripe with kubuntu may not be kde related.  Samba transfers are very slow.
<kuba_> hi
<kuba_> i have problem
<kuba_> with GRUB
<phunyguy_work> even on 100 meg ethernet, I get 7-8MB/s - should be closer to 10-11...
<kuba_> i installed kubundy
<kuba_> on w 7
<phunyguy_work> kuba_: try not to use enter as punctuation, please....
<kuba_> and now i have no menu to choose witch system id like to start
<kuba_> i tried to install grub in konsole with many tutorials but it didnt help. What should i do?
<romeyro> are you sure you dont have other system or win7 loader after memery test ? or its booting directly to your kubundy
<kuba_> i have windws 7
<kuba_> but normally after linux instalation
<kuba_> i had grub and now i dont
<romeyro> did you install win7 after kubundy?
<kuba_> no
<kuba_> kubuntu*
<kuba_> i have even booted Rescatux to fix grub
<kuba_> but it failed
<kuba_> any ideas?
<romeyro> may be you have to re-install grub but can you check your config file and make sure that win7 entry is there
<kuba_> i tried to re install grub but it fails
<tzanger> phunyguy_work: if all your PCs do it I'd suspect your network.
<BluesKaj> !grub | kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<phunyguy_work> tzanger: not all of MY pcs are on MY network...  :)
<romeyro> kuba_: sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<phunyguy_work> and ALL of my PCs DONT do it in OTHER browsers.  just Chrome.
<phunyguy_work> Chromium*
<phunyguy_work> (sorry)
<phunyguy_work> rekonq actually hasn't crashed in a while.
<phunyguy_work> gonna trial it for a while.
<kuba_> kuba@kuba-P35-DS3L:~$ sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kuba_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> Error: "/tmp/kde-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> kdeinit4: Shutting down running client.
<kuba_> Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
<kuba_> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> Error: "/tmp/kde-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<kuba_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> Error: "/tmp/kde-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kuba_>   Major opcode: 20 (X_GetProperty)
<Quintasan> !paste | kuba_
<ubottu> kuba_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kuba_>   Resource id:  0x6a0014d
<phunyguy_work> DOH.  There goes rekonq.  spoke too soon.
<phunyguy_work> all open windows crashed after closing one of them.  it crashed.
<phunyguy_work> i do suspect flash on this one.  It was youtube that I closed.
<phunyguy_work> 64 bit plugin...
<kuba_> what about that?
<romeyro> kuba_: did u try sudo grub-install ? i think you grub is broken or missing some  file
<romeyro> kuba_: you should be able to open the file config
<phunyguy_work> i sense spam incoming...
<kuba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734240/
<kuba_> what should i do ?
<romeyro> kuba_:  do u have only one HD ^
<kuba_> yes
<romeyro> ok so its should be sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<kuba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734247/
<kuba_> thats all? :)
<romeyro> kuba_: i dont know try if its working
<romeyro> kuba_:  can you open the config file ^
<romeyro> kuba_: sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kuba_> sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kuba_> sudo kate /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<romeyro> kuba_: yes
<kuba_> sorrty
<kuba_> ;p
<kuba_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> Error: "/tmp/kde-kuba" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<kuba_> only two errors instead of 20 ;p
<romeyro> ok its better
<romeyro> kuba_: update-grub
<romeyro> kuba_: and try again
<kuba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734257/
<kuba_> and it opens windows with c code
<romeyro> ok.. try to sudo grub-mkconfig --output= /boot/grub/grub.cfg this command should fix it and generate the default grub setting
<kuba_> done what next? :)
<phunyguy_work> reboot?
<phunyguy_work> make sure it works?
<romeyro> open the confile file again, and check if u have all you partition at the end of the file i ll post you what mine looks like give me 20sec
<phunyguy_work> hah he left
<romeyro> i just saw that lol
<phunyguy_work> I'm wondering if the "C Code" that he was talking about is actually the scripting inside grub.cfg
<phunyguy_work> which is how it /should/ look.
<romeyro> yes but he is supposed to get only 1 line
<phunyguy_work> oh?
<romeyro> like this Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-romeyro" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<phunyguy_work> that is an error opening kate.
<romeyro> and the conf file open
<phunyguy_work> has nothing to do with grub.
<romeyro> yes
<phunyguy_work> its because he is using sudo.
<romeyro> but check his error
<romeyro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734257/
<phunyguy_work> waiting on page to load (silly Chromium)
<romeyro> i just wanted to be sure that he had his win7 entry and kubuntu in the file before to reboot but its the same thing, he should try it anyway
<phunyguy_work> the error about BadWindow?
<phunyguy_work> i see.
<kuba_> it doesnt work
<phunyguy_work> btw, you shouldn't use sudo to load GUI apps
<romeyro> yes i dont know why this error came from
<kuba_> i still dont see grub
<phunyguy_work> kdesudeo is more appropriate
<phunyguy_work> err
<phunyguy_work> kdesudo*
<kuba_> it looks like grub isnt in mbr
<romeyro> kuba_:  try this http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ its should work
<kuba_> i use Super Grub2 Disk to get to linux, thats the only way grub shows
<kuba_> but i have to boot from cd and i dont want to use cd everytime id like to use linux
<romeyro> kuba_: give me more detail. can you see the grub  and only kubuntu appear ?
<kuba_> when i boot pc my windows 7 boots, no grub, os choose
<kuba_> and
<phunyguy_work> yes because you have windows 7's bootloader taking over.
<kuba_> when i want to boot linux i have to put Super Grub2 Disk and boot cd
<kuba_> but windows 7 was installed before kubuntu
<hays> Grub configuration seems quite complex
<phunyguy_work> kuba_: was this workign at one time?
<phunyguy_work> working*
<hays> I am trying to add OS X to grub, and disable this weird autoprobing thing its doing
<hays> how do I do this?
<hays> I have found /etc/grub.d/ and /etc/defaults/grub
<kuba_> no, every single boot was from Super Grub2 Disk, other way it boots W7
<phunyguy_work> kuba_: then install grub to the mbr.
<kuba_> how?
<hays> is there a doc or something on how kubuntu has setup its grub?  I am used to a plain readable grub file and the files in /etc/grub are some kind of complicated magic
<phunyguy_work> kuba_: man grub-install
<hays> ok, can I chmod a-x 30_probe in /etc/grub.d/ to disable the autoprobe stuff?
<kuba_> could you show me good tutorial because every single one that i found doesnt work
<hays> and then edit 40_custom to add the line I want?
<phunyguy_work> kuba_: unfortunately i don't have one.
<romeyro> kuba_: check this http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<phunyguy_work> doesn't the kubuntu livecd have a rescue option to install grub, etc?
<phunyguy_work> i can't remember offhand.
<phunyguy_work> because it sounds like the installer didnt update grub like it should have if it never worked.
<romeyro> yes i think so
<phunyguy_work> kuba_: how did you install Kubuntu?
<hays> anyone?  bueller?
<kuba_> i booted livecd from usb
<phunyguy_work> hays be patient
<kuba_> and cliced install
<kuba_> normally
<phunyguy_work> ok, boot back into that livecd and see if there is a rescue option, i can't remember offhand.
<phunyguy_work> I guess I can load up a VM real quick...
<phunyguy_work> whatya know, I have one with Win7 loaded.
<romeyro> kuba_: i found this one too http://opensource-sidh.blogspot.com/2011/06/recover-grub-live-ubuntu-cd.html
<kuba_> okay ill try this
<romeyro> kuba_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<phunyguy_work> just for shots and goggles I am going to install Kubuntu alongside this VM.
<phunyguy_work> err alongside 7 in this VM
<phunyguy_work> I will let you know what I find out if you still need help
<kuba_> okay, thanks
<hays> phunyguy_work: i am pretty patient
<phunyguy_work> hays, thats fine, I can't help you much, I was just saying, be patient, someone will help, just not me.
 * BluesKaj is losing patience with trying to configure rekonq
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: sup?
<hays> phunyguy_work: I am used to simpler distros... and by simpler I mean ones that have pains in the butt elsewhere
<hays> EvilRoey: hey Roey
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, I followed the instructions for importing bookmarks as html from ff to reknoq and the import appeared to work , but nothing appears in the bookmarks bar in rekonq ...this what frustrates ppl about kde
<BluesKaj> where did the bookmarks actually end up ?
<EvilRoey> hey hays!!
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: we may never know.... lol
<phunyguy_work> hmmm, wonder what happened to Kuba_... I installed Kubuntu over Windows 7 just fine, and can select either at boot.
<phunyguy_work> sounds like his timeout is set to 0.
<phunyguy_work> or it's set to autoload 7 with no choice.
<hays> EvilRoey: trying to get Kubuntu up with Hackintosh
<EvilRoey> hays:  sounds like a project :)
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj: fantastic, I just realized that when rekonq crashed on me earlier, that is what caused system-wide sound to stop working as a whole.  Only a restart fixed.
<phunyguy_work> SO.   brb.
<romeyro> anyone is using aircrack on kubuntu ?
<vdrandom> ey there. have problems with BCM4313 wireless adapter. both sta packages and bcmwl-kerenel-source are installed, all
<vdrandom> unneded modules are disabled. Get stuck at "waiting for authorization".
<Exilant> vdrandom: anything in dmesg or /var/log/syslog?
<vdrandom> Exilant, nothing
<Exilant> mhm
<vdrandom> wait a sec
<vdrandom> forgot about syslog
<vdrandom> <info> (eth1): device state change: need-auth -> failed (reason 'no-secrets') [60 120 7]
<vdrandom> <info> (eth1): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]
<Exilant> i switched to b43 today for my bcm4312, needed some firmware (firmware-installer-something)
<Exilant> but your problem almost sounds like some network-manager-issue
<phunyguy_work> ok I have another gripe.  I hate the notification icon.
<phunyguy_work> ...both of them.
<vdrandom> the funny thing is that it worked before I had to reinstall my system today
<vdrandom> with bcmwl driver
<Exilant> vdrandom: Is the connection to the ap good?
<bartman2589> Hi everyone, I'm hoping someone can help me with this wonderful problem I'm having on a nice clean fresh install of natty, when I go to 'manage network connections' using the kde network manager my 'auto eth0' wired connection that normally shows up in other releases/distros does not show up at all.  In fact nothing shows up there, but I am connected to the internet and have even updated my system already, but I need to be
<bartman2589> able to configure my network in order to connect to my network shares and do a few other things, but this annoying bug in the kde network manager won't let me do it
<bartman2589> I spent the last 4 days trying to get 11.10 installed and working but finally gave up because no matter what I did I couldn't get the f)(*^)(*^(*^(^*% thing to install and boot to desktop
<vdrandom> Exilant, yeah, it's fine
<vdrandom> less than a meter
<bartman2589> so now I'm on 11.04
<vdrandom> windows in dualboot has no problems at all, so I guess it's the driver thing
<phunyguy_work> hmmm, now rekonq wants to work fine
<bartman2589> anyone?
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, so did you want to upgrade to 11.10 via the internet route?
<BluesKaj> by internet I mean the 11.10 repos
<bartman2589> tried that like 4 times already, I'll wait until 12.10 gets released and then do another fresh install since the devs screwed up every install option I've tried for 11.10
<bartman2589> for now I just want to get the network manager fixed in 11.04 so I can change my settings
<BluesKaj> did you try an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 with the do-release-upgrade command, altho I can understand your reluctance :)
<bartman2589> yes I did try it
<BluesKaj> ok
<bartman2589> wouldn't boot after upgrade
<bartman2589> so I went back to 11.04 for like the 8th time in the last 4 days
<BluesKaj> right , same as previous
<bartman2589> like I said now I just want to get 11.04 patched up to work until the devs managed to screw up the next release
<bartman2589> manage*
<BluesKaj> ok , what kind of internet connection , bartman2589 ?
<bartman2589> ADSL, connected via ethernet cable between computer and modem/router combo
<bartman2589> internet works fine, I just can't get at any of the settings because the connection isn't listed in the network manager
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with the NM ?
<BluesKaj> you know that the NM isn't really necessary , the /etc/network/interfaves file actaully does the heavy lifting , NM is just a clunky gui at best IMO
<BluesKaj> err interfaces
<bartman2589> yeah, but I prefer a gui, why have a gui interface if you're not going to use it
<bartman2589> and besides I have absolutely no clue how to manually edit the config file
<mr-rich> Ok, my mic make me sound like Alvin the chipmunk ... it's recording approx 3X faster then it should ... any ideas?
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, when ir doesn't do waht you need it to do , is when you ger rid of it http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, did you know you can actually remover the network manager and the interfaces file will still run your ethernet connection without a prob
<bartman2589> yes, but I want the network manager, and I want it to work the way it's supposed to if at all possible
<bartman2589> I'd really rather not have to go through the headaches I went through back on 10.10 where I had to install the gnome network manager because of this very same problem with the kde network manager on 10.10
<bartman2589> which occured on more than one computer I might add
<BluesKaj> so what's wrong with it , what is it not doing? just wanted to let you know there are other faster and cleaner options than NM
<bartman2589> I should see the 'auto eth0' or at least 'eth0' connection listed on the 'Wired' tab, but not a single connection is showing up there, nada, zip, zero
<bartman2589> and wicd is not an option either, it lacks some of the configuration options I need
<BluesKaj> ok bartman2589 , what config options do you need ?
<bartman2589> I use a number of custom DNS server entries, last time I tried wicd I couldn't find any place to enter them, I also want to be able to specify a custom MTU setting, as well as not bind the connection to any specific MAC address
<BluesKaj> dns server IPs are best in your router settings usually set manually
<BluesKaj> altho i use the resolv.conf file for mine
<bartman2589> my router doesn't give me enough room to enter all the ones I use
<BluesKaj> why so many
<cjae> Hi, How may I get the upgrade distro notification to stop nagging me, besides upgrading. I see there is a check box for update notifications in packagekit, but I do want to be notified for current OS updates.
<bartman2589> I had numerous problems connecting to various repos and websites until I added several different ones
<BluesKaj> then open /etc/resolv.conf as root and enter them as root , nameserver  ipaddress
<BluesKaj> once opened as root just enter the adresses , I repeated myself there
<BluesKaj> bartman2589,^
<bartman2589> still doesn't fix the nm, like I want to, I know it works for other people so obviously there's just a configuration problem somewhere keeping it from working for me for some reason
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, well i can direct you to someone who will inssist that editing the resolv.conf and interfaces files are the best way to make any settings stick , since network manager likes to overwrite to default any changes it can't handle
<phunyguy_work> QUASSEL!! stop giving urgent hints to the window manager!!!
<phunyguy_work> ><
<TheLastProject> phunyguy: That's not Quassel's fault, that's a known KDE bug
<bartman2589> nvm then I'll go back to using the gnome network manager I guess, at least THAT works the way it's supposed to
<TheLastProject> It happens to a lot of programs, some more than others
<phunyguy_work> TheLastProject: I hear ya.
<phunyguy_work> still frustrating  :)
<TheLastProject> True
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, well ,if the gnome NM works then go for it ... I use some gnome apps that have sucky kde equivalents
<bartman2589> yeah I do too, just a pain to setup because often times there's theme icon files missing so unless you install every single gtk/gnome theme the gnome nm might not work, almost as annoying as the problems with the kde nm
<Delta> how do set Meta+Home to open my file maneger in my home directory?
<BluesKaj> but  bartman2589 , the nitty gritty is where the conf files are,  not in a gui , and once one learns what the networking files can do ,,,fighting with nm settings is history
<phunyguy_work> Delta - System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures
<Delta> phunyguy_work: can find it there
<phunyguy_work> can't*?
<phunyguy_work> funny, I can./
<BluesKaj> bartman2589, I recommend you chat with (actionparsnip) in #ubuntu , he's a real expert in this stuff and he can help with nm gui as well if you insist on it
<Delta> phunyguy_work: I have to define my own custome shortcut key
<Delta> with doplphin as command
<phunyguy_work> Delta, and you may do it there.
<Delta> is tehre a shortcut key to resize a window to say 50% of the screen of my my first monitor?
<phunyguy_work> I'm going to leave that one alone.
<phunyguy_work> actually, no I am not, there is a mouse gesture.  Grab the titlebar and push it against the side of the screen, and then release
<bartman2589> ok, thanks
<Delta> phunyguy_work:  I would like to trigger the action with my keyboard
<phunyguy_work> then utilize DBUS
<phunyguy_work> in the settings page i suggested
<Delta> phunyguy_work: what command should I trigger?
<phunyguy_work> should probably consult a manpage or google for that
<phunyguy_work> it would be very specific, and I don't know DBUS well enough to help you
<lovre> hi all. samba doesnt seem to work for me. It just says "unable to find any workgroups...".. any tips on resolving this?
<mr-rich> Ok, my mic make me sound like Alvin the chipmunk ... it's recording approx 3X faster then it should ... any ideas?
<szal> the mic doesn't record, some software does
<mr-rich> lovre: did you edit any of the config files?
<lovre> mr-rich: no, never
<lovre> its all default
<mr-rich> lovre: well, you need to set up some shares and permissions and stuff before you can find them ...
<mr-rich> lovre: Google is your friend ... :)
<lovre> mr-rich: on my pc, or on the windows machines?
<mr-rich> szal: granted ... but no matter what software I use, it speeds it up ... even in Audicity
<lovre> mr-rich: i remember before formating my hdd when i had older kubuntu, it worked out of the box. so i thought it should now
<mr-rich> lovre: on the box that has samba on it ... or are you trying to access windoze shares from linux?
<lovre> mr-rich: yes
<mr-rich> lovre: in Dolphin, click on network ... what do you see?
<noaXess> will firefox and thunderbird 8 be available in standard repos for 11.10?
<mr-rich> noaXess: eventually, I believe ...
<noaXess> mr-rich: so not need to add PPA for Mozilla Team
<mr-rich> give it a couple of weeks so the team can package it for an update ...
<lovre> mr-rich: Network, Network Services, Samba Shares, Add network folder
<noaXess> mr-rich: couple of weeks.. couple of days ;)..
<lovre> mr-rich: i then click on Samba shares, and get the error message
<mr-rich> noaXess: it will eventually show up as an update ....
<noaXess> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<noaXess> only for 11.04
<mr-rich> noaXess: if you wait for a bit, the (k)upuntu team will provide as an update
<noaXess> mr-rich: i see/know.. ;).. somtimes i'm not friend of waiting ;).. hehe..
<noaXess> so...
<lovre> mr-rich: hmm, i dont know what happened, but now i can see the workgroup... :/
<BluesKaj> lovre, which network folder option did you choose when you setup the samba share ?
<lovre> BluesKaj: i dont know, i didnt setup anything tbh :(
<mr-rich> noaXess: me either, but the (k)ubuntu team will package it correctly for your distro. And if I recall other "updates" for FF, you won't see much difference anyway ... :)
<noaXess> jep.. i see... and know ;)... :p
<noaXess> hehe...
<noaXess> i just want to be fater the all WIN machines.
<noaXess> faster
<mr-rich> I think FF 8 is already available for Windoze ...
<BluesKaj> lovre, the smb/samba daemon does auto detect other shares on the network , you have sevsral options depending on what OS you're connecting to.
<BluesKaj> after you set it up of course ,but not initially
<molekde> yooooo,.... i need to rebuild my kde menu.. it's missing items.... i always forget the command to do this... googling is coming up with nothing.  anyone know?  latest kubuntu/kde
<BluesKaj> molekde, right click on the kicker , edit apps
<lovre> BluesKaj: how can i set this up?
<molekde> but isn't there a way to recan the installed apps?
<BluesKaj> ok ,what OSs are on the pcs on your network , lovre
<molekde> so i don't have to guess at what i'm missing
<lovre> BluesKaj: mine is kubuntu, others are win XP
<BluesKaj> lovre, are the folders shared on the XP machines?
<molekde> i know there is a command... i've done it before :(
<lovre> BluesKaj: some, yes. And i have two questions about this: first, what about printer shares, should they be seen with samba, and other, what about administrator shares, like C$ you can do on windows?
<BluesKaj> C$ on windows yes , if you have pw-access
<lovre> BluesKaj: im just testing that, but the thing is that on windows machine there is no password set, its left empty. But when i leave pwd empty, access denied. How can i get access when password is blank?
<BluesKaj> lovre, been a while since ran XP , but you may need to add yourself as a user
<lovre> BluesKaj: i see. That seems reasonable. The blank pwd on the other hand does not :D
<molekde> $ kbuildsycoca -incremental
<BluesKaj> best to add yourself in admin with pw required , lov`
<BluesKaj> lovre,
<lovre> BluesKaj: another question out of many: i can only access the winXP machine when firewall on windows is disabled. But thats not really what i want. Can i add exception for this kind of access/discovery?
<BluesKaj> lovre, yes , again on the admin page
<BluesKaj> for the FW
<lovre> BluesKaj: i see. im going to check that.. brb
<BluesKaj> it may require the IP
<mr-rich> lovre: sometimes restarting the smbd deamon will clear things up ... just did for me ...
<lovre> mr-rich: how do i do that, i dont have a command smdb in terminal
<lovre> BluesKaj: ok, the blank password doesnt allow remote access by default, so i will definetly have to add my account. Firewall has a simple checkbox for file sharing exception so thats ok
<mr-rich> lovre: smbd ... try sudo restart smbd
<lovre> mr-rich: unknown job: smdb
<lovre> mr-rich: omg
<mr-rich> smbd ... smbd not smdb  ...
<lovre> mr-rich: i just got that. lol
<lovre> mr-rich: stupid
<molekde> $ kbuildsycoca4 -incremental  <---- the answer to my question
<lovre> nice
<BluesKaj> m ol how did you manage to lose apps in the kmenu anyway ?
<BluesKaj> molekde,^
<molekde> BluesKaj, I didn't, my buddy did... he was running gnome and installed kubuntu-desktop
<molekde> and it never created his menu i think because he had nx client installed and the .desktop file was missing a semi colon at the end of the mimetype... so once i ran the command i was able to fix the error in the nx client's .desktpo file, build.... done
<BluesKaj> molekde, you could have done apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<molekde> BluesKaj, i did
<molekde> no effect
<molekde> but the solution to rebuild the menu is better anyways since that's all i wanted to do
<BluesKaj> odd , it's supposed to restore the .kde  to it's default
<phunyguy_work> are there any suggestions for a stock quote ticker plasma widget or anything?
<phunyguy_work> found one but it was updated in 2009
<genii-around> !info plasma-widget-stockquote
<ubottu> plasma-widget-stockquote (source: plasma-widget-stockquote): plasma widget which displays stock quotes. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 25 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Peace-> genii-around: :P
<mr-rich> damn ... a lot of the freenode servers are unreachable ...
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: thanks
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: yeah, the stocks come up as 0 when I put the codes in.
<phunyguy_work> old.
<hays> Is the muon software center broken or am I using it wrong?  I can't seem to find emacs by using the search bar
<phunyguy_work> hays: yes.
<phunyguy_work> :)
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: Works here when I put in for instance MSFT
<genii-around> ( which seems to be +0.19 atm)
<phunyguy_work> yeah I can only get Crude Oil working... is there documentation on the syntax?
<gifars> help me
<genii-around> !details | gifars
<ubottu> gifars: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gifars> help
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: Nothing I can currently find. Tried CA:RY for Royal Bank of Canada, that didn't work but just RY by itself did for instance
<gifars> my nepomuk crash
<phunyguy_work> I know it goes to Yahoo, so I used syntax from there, but it still doesnt work.
<jmichaelx> lol @ nepomuk crashes
<jmichaelx> gifars: i have been having nepomuk crashes too, the last few days
<gifars> how i can fix it
<jmichaelx> THAT... i do not know
<gifars> oh no......
<gifars> who can help me...
<phunyguy_work> Hmmm, seems as though also rekonq is ignoring my proxy exception list.
<phunyguy_work> I proxy my web traffic from work to home, but need to put in legit work stuff as exceptions
<Masaniello> i have a problem with sopcast player
<Masaniello> when i try to lunch i receive this message:segmentatio fault
<Masaniello> i have kubuntu 64bit 11.10
<phunyguy_work> how was sopcast player installed?
<phunyguy_work> ^ Masaniello
<Masaniello> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jason-scheunemann/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<Masaniello> sudo apt-get install sopcast-player sp-auth
<phunyguy_work> ok, get with "jason-scheunemann", sounds like an issue with the package he created.
<Masaniello> is there another way to install it?
<phunyguy_work> Masaniello: grab the source, and compile it.
<rhino_> is there any way to install shockwave on ubuntu?
<EvilResistance> !shockwave | rhino_
<ubottu> rhino_: shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<quentindu27> salut
<romeyro> salut
<quentindu27> sa va ?
<romeyro> ouai pi toi
<quentindu27> boff
<quentindu27> comment desinstaller kubuntu
<pedahzur> So, Kopete 1.1.2 is not connecting to MSN any more.  I found this bug report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262224 but it is for an old version. And I had been connecting to MSN just fine up until recently.
<ubottu> KDE bug 262224 in WLM Plugin "Cannot connect to MSN since end of 2010 Cannot connect with the instant messaging server or peers " [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<romeyro> comment tu l"as installer ?
<phunyguy_work> pedahzur: known issue.
<romeyro> sur une partition ou tu l'as installer a partir de windows
<pedahzur> phunyguy_work: Is there a more recent/active bug report?
<phunyguy_work> beats me
<phunyguy_work> all I know is apparently MSN changed something
<phunyguy_work> unfortunately it doesn't affect me, I don't use it.
<rhino_> ubottu:  I am looking at that page, but I can't figure out how to actually open the file with wine, can you give me a little advice there?
<ubottu> rhino_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phunyguy_work> hahaha
<phunyguy_work> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<romeyro> guys i installed apache2 php and mysql but i set it for locahost
<romeyro> is there a way that i can change it to a static way without scrapping my wordpress
<phunyguy_work> romeyro: set what for localhost?
<phunyguy_work> wordpress?
<romeyro> i want a use a static ip
<phunyguy_work> I'm not following.
<quentindu27> sur mon disque j'ai ete ds le dossier ubuntu j'ai fais desinstaller kubuntu mais voilà je lé toujours -__- (  je lais fait sous mon windows )
<phunyguy_work> !french | quentindu27
<ubottu> quentindu27: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<romeyro> quentindu27: il faut que tu retourne dans windows ajout/supression de programme et clic sur desisntaller kubuntu
<quentindu27> a oui merci romeyro jy avait pas pensser sinon c ou le chat en french ?
<romeyro> yes he wanted to uninstall kubuntu and he doesnt know how to do it because he installed it from windows
<pedahzur> Is there an updated version of libmsn0.3 available somewhere. The version in Ubuntu repositories is 4.1, and I was told in #kde I need to upgrade to 4.2 to fix the MSN login issue. Or will I need to compile it myself?
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: ok, when i try to open my website from another pc than this one, i can't see the picture and i can't even go at the loggin page
<phunyguy_work> so it all depends on what IP apache is listening on.
<phunyguy_work> and what wordpress will respond to
 * genii-around ponders 127.0.0.1
 * phunyguy_work agrees
 * EvilResistance agrees as well after reading the backlogs
<genii-around> romeyro: The usual way is to use your router to assign an IP by MAC address, then forward port 80 there. Then you point your web browser at the external facing IP of the router
<phunyguy_work> genii-around: be careful, that can produce triangle routing
<phunyguy_work> and wont work.
<romeyro> genii-around: i already set my router and gave a static ip this pc on which i have apache installed
<genii-around> romeyro: Did you change /etc/apache2/ports.conf  to that address?
<romeyro> genii-around: i didnt
<phunyguy_work> request goes to public IP, gets forwarded to private IP of web server, web server sees it as coming from a PC inside the network, and replies to that PC, but the requesting PC was trying to communicate with {public_ip}, not {private_ip} and fails.
<phunyguy_work> there is a nice little graphic on the interwebs explaining triangle routing and why it is bad.
<romeyro> this is the first time that i set virtual host
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: If you are trying to get at it from the lan you would use the internal IP of the router like 192.168.1.1
<romeyro> i dont have any idea about how it working
<phunyguy_work> genii, yes.
<genii-around> Otherwise the router thinks you are getting "martians"
<phunyguy_work> but you suggested calling the external IP of his router.
<phunyguy_work> from inside his network, that gets hairy.
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: Yes, apologies, i should have clarified
<romeyro> this is the next step i want to set up get access from internet
<phunyguy_work> well teh router doesnt care, genii-around, the server replies to the private IP even though the request came from the routers external IP.  The source IP is from within so thats all it sees.
<phunyguy_work> then replies to that address, meanwhile, the PC you requested from doesnt have a connection to the servers private IP, it has requests pending to the public IP.
<phunyguy_work> so it farts.
<phunyguy_work> then barfs.
<phunyguy_work> anyways, romeyro, pastebin your apache config if you don't mind...
<phunyguy_work> just remove anything personal
<romeyro> the port.conf or apache2.conf
<phunyguy_work> what is port.conf?
<phunyguy_work> the site?
<phunyguy_work> whatever the config is that points to the site in question
<phunyguy_work> oooh man my apache skills are a tad rusty so bear with me
<genii-around> romeyro: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<romeyro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734616/
<genii-around> romeyro: Thats the apache2.conf
<romeyro> yes genii-around
<romeyro> here is the port.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/734619/
<romeyro> oh i paste twice time
<phunyguy_work> haha was wondering about that
<romeyro> XD
<phunyguy_work> does this work locally on the server?
<phunyguy_work> this same config?
<romeyro> i am able to go on every page
<romeyro> only with my server
<phunyguy_work> what doesnt work on the PC?
<romeyro> when i try on my laptop i can go to the home page
<phunyguy_work> wordpress itself or apache2 as a whole?
<phunyguy_work> ahh so it is a wordpress issue.
<genii-around> romeyro: Usually you want to change the: Listen 80       to: Listen x.x.x.x:80       where the x's are the lan IP of that box
<romeyro> but when i clic on admin login i cant get in
<phunyguy_work> yeah thats a wordpress issue
<phunyguy_work> you hardset the localhost in there
<phunyguy_work> instead see if you can just make it "/"
<romeyro> genii-around: oh ok, i edit this file
<phunyguy_work> or whatever the path is after the URL
<genii-around> Yes, relative URLS would be good
<phunyguy_work> romeyro: wait.
<phunyguy_work> its a wordpress issue
<phunyguy_work> wordpress creates links based on the config, so if you tell it that it only exists on localhost, then it creates links pointing to localhost
<romeyro> not really phunyguy_work because the link of the login page is localhost
<phunyguy_work> which would be completely incorrect.
<romeyro> so my laptop is looking for a localhost on on the client
<phunyguy_work> *sigh*
<phunyguy_work> romeyro: pay attention to what I am saying
<phunyguy_work> localhost is whever the requesting party things it is
<phunyguy_work> thinks*
<phunyguy_work> wherever*
<pedahzur> For the record: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmsn/+bug/887104 Comment number four provides a temporary fix that works.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887104 in libmsn (Ubuntu) "Can not login to Windows Live Messenger" [Undecided,In progress]
<phunyguy_work> localhost when the laptop sees it, points to the laptop.
<phunyguy_work> it's exactly that... the local host...
<phunyguy_work> so if you click on a link on the laptop pointing to localhost, the laptop will look for ITSELF.
<romeyro> yes exactly
<phunyguy_work> NOT the admin page on the server
<phunyguy_work> can you pastebin your wordpress config removing database passwords, etc?
<romeyro> sure hold on
<romeyro> but genii-around, its should be "NameVirtualHost *:80 Listen 192.168.x.x:80" or "NameVirtualHost 192.168.x.x:80 Listen 80" ?
<phunyguy_work> romeyro: nevermind the apache configs
<phunyguy_work> it is a wordpress issue, please pastebin.
<genii-around> romeyro: Probably hold off on editing that until phunyguy_work examines your wordpress configs.  But at any rate.. you would leave the NameVirtualHost line alone, and change the: Listen 80   into: Listen 192.168.x.x:80
<genii-around> ( where x.x  is some actual numbers that belong to your machine)
<phunyguy_work> I will examine, but also have a look at: http://codex.wordpress.org/Editing_wp-config.php#WordPress_address_.28URL.29
<romeyro> genii-around:  ok thanks
<phunyguy_work> that discusses how to set WP_SITEURL correctly.
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: i m trying to past it on paste.ubuntu.com but its not allow me
<phunyguy_work> then try another paste site
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: http://pastebin.com/EXhYSDFD
<phunyguy_work> here is an example. if your wordpress site is located at http://server/wordpress, you can have it be dynamic with "define('WP_SITEURL', 'http://' . $_SERVER['SERVER_NAME'] . '/wordpress');"
<Guest66465> hello everyone :> i'm experiencing choppy sound now and again in all sorts of applications in the 64 bit 11.10 (minecraft/java 7, dosbox, a few others), and inevitably when the sound is choppy i'm getting this error message in the console: ALSA lib pcm.c:7316:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred ...has anyone else seen this, or know what might be going on?
<phunyguy_work> romeyro: sorry, that is the wrong file.  please pastebin wp-settings.php
<phunyguy_work> not wp-config.php
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: oh sorry my bad
<BluesKaj> my bad , ..pls no ghetto talk here
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: http://pastebin.com/kCkgy9Nz here is wp-setting.php
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: but my wordpress is on the /var/www/ and not /var/www/wordpress
<phunyguy_work> hmmm. it's not there either....
<phunyguy_work> ok romeyro, I was just giving an example.
<phunyguy_work> can you right click on the admin login link, and paste it? you can PM if you want
<phunyguy_work> err copy and paste it
<phunyguy_work> aah dangit, this value is stored in the database...
<romeyro> the file admin.php ?
<phunyguy_work> no, the link you click on to get to admin login
<phunyguy_work> i want the link.
<romeyro> oh ok
<phunyguy_work> from the laptop
<Guest66465> i've also noticed that the latest version of amarok constantly uses up a high amount of cpu in 11.10 :< but only when it's run on startup, when you run it manually it's fine
<phunyguy_work> thanks romeyro, what happens if you type the URL manually, and replace localhost with the server IP?
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: unable to connect
<phunyguy_work> is it a general 404 error? or?
<hays> is pandora broken in linux firefox?
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: no, its problem loading page, unable to connect
<EvilResistance> hays:  you mean the site?
<hays> EvilResistance: sure
<phunyguy_work> ok, I can already tell, the only way this is going to get fixed is either fix the entry in the database manually via SQL commands, or dump the database and start over.
<hays> EvilResistance: I get one song played and then unresponsive JS
<EvilResistance> hays:  sec
 * EvilResistance tries to remember his account :P
<phunyguy_work> or go into the config page via the server and change it to relative paths
<EvilResistance> hays:  works for me
<phunyguy_work> replace localhost with / or nothing
<EvilResistance> flawlessly
<hays> I wonder what the problem here is
<hays> fresh install of kubuntu
<hays> EvilResistance: so you can sign in
<EvilResistance> affirmitive
<hays> hm
<phunyguy_work> and romeyro, for future reference, any time you set up a web server, no matter what, you should always do all configurations in relation to how an outsider would access it.  For example, web admin consoles, always acces via the interfaces IP address, and not localhost.
<romeyro> phunyguy_work:  ok. i think i fixed it can you from ur side plz
<romeyro> phunyguy_work:  i can see the pictures now
<phunyguy_work> what from my side?
<romeyro> phunyguy_work: if you can access to my webserver
<phunyguy_work> I would need a URL
<hays> EvilResistance: yeah it just straight up doesn't work here
<EvilResistance> hays:  11.10?
<hays> yeah, that's the latest right?
<EvilResistance> mhm
<genii-around> romeyro: Please PM the address, the channel is publicly logged
<EvilResistance> hays:  i'm still on 11.04 so... :P
<phunyguy_work> romeyro: your firewall is getting in the way.
<hays> EvilResistance: hrm
<hays> EvilResistance: Firefox or Rekonq
<EvilResistance> hays:  firefox + sun java 1.6 & plugin
 * EvilResistance got in before Oracle stopped producing the linux package
<hays> EvilResistance: looks like its openjre here
<hays> works in konq though, just not firefox
<hays> this is new
<genii-around> romeyro: Probably port 80 is not being forwarded to the internal box
<hays> EvilResistance: oddly enough I don't even see sun-jre in the package manager list
<romeyro> genii-around: yes i did it, phunyguy_work told me the same think too.  service port 80, ip add : my ip add, protocol tcp, service, enable
<genii-around> hays: It's been removed now due to Oracle's licensing
<hays> ahh
<EvilResistance> hays:  it was removed because of Oracle's fscking evilness
 * EvilResistance has emailed them complaining
 * phunyguy_work bets EvilResistance got no response.
<phunyguy_work> :)
<EvilResistance> oh i got a response
<EvilResistance> they said "Screw Off"
<EvilResistance> they subsequently got a legal notification saying that if they don't apologize i'd sue them for harassment
<EvilResistance> they then apologized
<EvilResistance> interesting how the threat of legal action has decent results ;p
<Guest67370> EvilResistance: it is pretty sad that it takes that to get decent results
<jmichaelx> EvilResistance: you should publicly post that correspondence
<EvilResistance> jmichaelx:  i cant.  my lawyer said not to :P
<Guest67370> yea :)
 * EvilResistance also doesnt have it anymore as it was with an email address that was subsequently purged :P
<Guest67370> oh well, at least you got satisfaction
<jaev> hello, someone knows why kopete does not connect to windows live?. the package has problems or my pc is the problem?
<rork> jaev: the package has problems
<rork> jaev: For the record: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmsn/+bug/887104 Comment number four provides a temporary fix that works.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887104 in libmsn (Ubuntu) "Can not login to Windows Live Messenger" [Undecided,In progress]
<rork> (just copy pasting someone else's info btw, it seems to be the talk of the day)
<jaev> thank Rork
<jaev> and thanks ubottu
<JAhrends> Hello
<Lynoure> hi
<JAhrends> I am on a thinkpad that I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and it broke opengl
<JAhrends> Where would the best place be to start figuring this out?
<JAhrends> Anyone awake?
<dank> Hello friends, I have problem with amarok in kubuntu 11.10, I run and never gets graphically, but if in system monitor, is running as a service ... any suggestions? I googled and others have the same problem but with no reply, thanks
<phunyguy> wait, EvilResistance I they actually said "Screw off"??
<EvilResistance> phunyguy:  not with those words, but close to it
<phunyguy> close enough
<phunyguy> I would have done the same thing to them
<phunyguy> hmmm I have an issue on THIS pc now.  Any time I play video in Dragon player, it is VERY blue.  I go to Video Settings, and drag the "Hue" slider all the way to the left to make it look correct.
<phunyguy> Seems to be an issue with Phonon back end and Nvidia
<romeyro> oh you are back :P
#kubuntu 2011-11-11
<phunyguy> yeah... :-/
<phunyguy> no life and no money  ;)
<romeyro> lolll
<phunyguy> the life of an open source geek.
<romeyro> yeah :S
<romeyro> its hard
<romeyro> lol
<phunyguy> so did you fix it yet?
<romeyro> no i took a break to make the diner
<romeyro> i just came back
<romeyro> i tried some stuff
<phunyguy> wait, I knew I forgot something
<romeyro> but nothing
<phunyguy> dinner.
<phunyguy> lol
<romeyro> yeah thks lol
<phunyguy> so anyways
<romeyro> in french le diner is the dinner
<phunyguy> I took French in school
<phunyguy> just don't remember much
<romeyro> its complicated
<phunyguy> meh.
<phunyguy> bonjour, comment allez vous?
<romeyro> hahah
<phunyguy> that's all I remember
<phunyguy> this was 15 years ago
<phunyguy> and now I realize why you said "the diner"
<phunyguy> "le diner"
<romeyro> exactly
<phunyguy> we don't say "the dinner"
<phunyguy> we say "dinner"
<romeyro> ok ok
<phunyguy> :)
<romeyro> :P
<phunyguy> so we narrowed the issue down to something in the wordpress database that is hardcoded to point to your private IP
<phunyguy> did you use the wordpress setup page when you initially set up wordpress?
<romeyro> yes
<phunyguy> did you enter your private IP anywhere in there?
<romeyro> i wrote localhost for the database
<phunyguy> that is fine.  Only the server needs to know about the database
<phunyguy> anywhere else?
<phunyguy> earlier you said "I think I fixed it", what did you do to "fix it"?
<romeyro> no i fixed 1 think
<phunyguy> thing*
<phunyguy> :)
<romeyro> yes thks haha
<romeyro> now i can see the pictures
<romeyro> but when i check my ssl certificat there is website: localhost
<romeyro> and its not my ip adress, i think its from there
<phunyguy> ok what did you change to see the pictures?
<phunyguy> yes, you are correct
<phunyguy> everything should be relative to how the webserver was reached.
<romeyro> to be honest with you i dont remember
<phunyguy> but answer the question
<phunyguy> lol.
<phunyguy> did it involve IP addresses?
<romeyro> yes i did something let me check really quick my files
<romeyro> Listen 192.168.1.101:80
<romeyro> in port.conf
<phunyguy> ahh, ok.  You mentioned that you set up a virtual host
<phunyguy> dammit brb
<romeyro> phunyguy: i think that i set it up, but when i restart apache it says that i have no virtualhost configured http://paste.ubuntu.com/734796/
<romeyro> phunyguy: i just fixed it :D, login and register page are working well
<romeyro> phunyguy: i changed localhost for the server ip_add
<phunyguy> yeah but I bet it wont work for me
<phunyguy> nope.
<phunyguy> where did you change that
<romeyro> i changed that from the database in phpmyadmin
<romeyro> i changed all entries localhost to my ipadd
<romeyro> but now i have another problem lol
<phunyguy> of course you do
<romeyro> its not working from internet
<phunyguy> nobody from the outside can see
<romeyro> yeah :S
<phunyguy> i can get to your phpmyadmin
<phunyguy> can i login?
<Technicus> Hello . . . I have 11.04 installed and I prefer to configure with verbose boot/shutdown.  I have adjusted /etc/default/grub line: '#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"' to: '#GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" which boots to a consle.
<Technicus> That is what I prefer.  What I am here for is that, during boot there is a moment when the screen turns blue, that is what I do not prefer.  How do I remove the momentary blue screen?
<romeyro> i dont know why no one from outside cant get access
<phunyguy> I do
<phunyguy> would you mind if i logged into your phpmyadmin to look at the database?
<phunyguy> or can you pastebin the database dump of what you changed?
<phunyguy> you could just dump the whole thing too
<phunyguy> thats up to you
<markit> hi, what should I do to have system fonts look as good as Ubuntu?
<markit> is just a matter of choose a different font default (which one?) or is there some option to activate?
<bartman2589> question about network management, on my nice clean install of 11.04 my 'interfaces' file is practically empty, but if I click on the network manager tray icon, I get a little popup that shows 'Auto eth0' as being active even though it's not showing up in my interfaces file, anyone got any idea what's going on here?
<jmichaelx> network manager does not rely on, or even use, /etc/network/interfaces
<bartman2589> ok, so what does it use, I'm still trying to figure out why when I open network manager itself there are absolutely no connections listed even though I know 'Auto eth0' should be listed on the 'Wired' tab
<jmichaelx> i'm not sure what your asking. you configure a network manager in its settings dialogue
<jmichaelx> you're*
<bartman2589> I'm aware of that, but there's already an 'Auto eth0' connection active but I can't access any of the configuration settings for that connection through network manager because it doesn't show up in network manager at all
<bartman2589> I'm trying to get that connection to show up in network manager the way it's supposed to
<bartman2589> the nm tray applet shows it but when I click 'Manage Connections' it doesn't show up in the network manager itself
<jmichaelx> i have never heard of this problem, so do not know what to advise
<bartman2589> I've had this problem all the way back to 9.04, every single version of Kubuntu I've installed has had this problem
<bartman2589> I thought maybe it might have somehow been related to the way my particular network adapter was being detected, so this time around I disabled the onboard nic and installed a pci slot one before installing Kubuntu, still having the same problem though
<jmichaelx> you might want to look around in the forums on that one. this is honestly something i've never heard of
<jmichaelx> ok, that is making no sense
<jmichaelx> are you doing fresh installations, or dist-upgrading each time?
<bartman2589> fresh, wipe & format partition then install
<jmichaelx> and by nm applet, i assume you are referring to the knetworkmanager plasma widget?
<jmichaelx> not nm-applet?
<bartman2589> I've been fighting with this computer for the last 4 days, first I was trying to install 11.10 but no matter what I did I couldn't get it to install, so I gave up and now I'm trying to get 11.04 working, at least it installed for me and everything seems ok for the msot part aside from the fact that I cannot manage my network connections
<bartman2589> yes, the plasma widget
<bartman2589> the thing is that both the plasma widget and the normal systray nm applet both launch the same network manager application when you click 'Manage Connections' as far as I know, so it's probably not related to the widget but rather a problem with some configuration file someplace I bet
<jmichaelx> you are still confusing me....
<bartman2589> the network manager config file located at /etc/NetworkManager/nm-systemsettings.conf mentions a file that supposedly exists at /etc/default/NetworkManager but there's no such file present on my system
<jmichaelx> for one thing, KDE has plasma widgets... gnome had applets
<jmichaelx> has*
<jmichaelx> an nm-applet in KDE would not be normal
<bartman2589> semantics, regardless when I open the network manager my connection is NOT listed
<jmichaelx> it isn't semantics, from what you typed above, it would sound like you are trying to use two different network managers at the same time, which would not work
<bartman2589> no, the widget isn't a full fledged network manager it merely calls the main network manager
<bartman2589> and whether I go through the widget or if I go through systemsettings either one, my connection does not show up in network manager
<jmichaelx> you are not being clear. please try to use the correct terminology....  what you see in the system tray for network management IS a plasma widget
<bartman2589> but the widget DOES show 'Auto eth0' as being active
<bartman2589> yes I realize that, my mistake, now focus on the fact that the problem is not with the widget but with network manager please
<SIR_Taco> everyone take a deep breath.....
<jmichaelx> where do you see this in system settings?
<bartman2589> System Settings>Network Settings>Network Connections
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i think where you are losing me, is that in KDE these things are all called widgets
<bartman2589> that's the same window I get when I click 'Manage Connections' from the widget
<jmichaelx> ok
<bartman2589> get it now?
<jmichaelx> i am not sure, but getting closer... i really did need to establish that you were not using two network managers at the same time
<bartman2589> does kde install 2 network managers at the same time on a fresh clean unmodified install, no, and I already said it was a fresh clean install
<jmichaelx> and you are saying that you have not configured anything manually in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bartman2589> no, nothing
<SIR_Taco> bartman2589: No matter how frustrated you are, being an ass is not going to help get your problem resolved
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i understand you being frustrated, but the terminology you were using would have been confusing to a lot of people
<bartman2589> only if they are idiots as far as I can tell, since while KDE may call them widgets, and gnome may call them applets the functionality is the same no matter what they're called, so it IS a matter of semantics, you say potato I say potAto
<SIR_Taco> bartman2589: they're actually called Plasmoids
<bartman2589> either way did I say I was having problems with the widget or the applet? NO, I said my problem was in Network Manager itself
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: plasmoids would be more accurate, but when you use naming conventions from the gnome world, only an idiot would suppose that it would not confuse anyone
<SIR_Taco> still not helping your case... I'm actually very impressed that jmichaelx is still helping you with they way you're acting
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: what does 'lspci | grep -i ethernet' give you?
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: many people have both gnome and kde installed on the same machines
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: don't get too frustrated... i've been there, and network issues will get a person sooner than about anything else
<bartman2589> I can't copy and paste the results from that lspci command since it's on a different machine than the one I'm on right now, but it shows my network card a Realtek based card
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: does it show both the onboard NIC and the PCI add-in?
<bartman2589> no, onboard is disabled in bios right now
<jmichaelx> ahh, ok
<jmichaelx> so is this realtek card in use right now?
<bartman2589> I did that so it wouldn't see it if that nic was the cause of the problem
<bartman2589> yes it is
<bartman2589> and it connects to the internet just fine
<bartman2589> but the connection it's using isn't listed in network manager for whatever reason, that's what I need to fix so I can change the settings on that connection
<jmichaelx> that means (obviously) that the network manager is configuring it, so i am also puzzled as to why it would not show up in the network manager's list of wired interfaces
<bartman2589> me too, what I do know is that every single version of Kubuntu I've ever used on that particular machine has had this same problem
<jmichaelx> one problem i have is that i do not use a network manager for wired connections
<bartman2589> I do in case I need to change something for a moment, I'd rather do it with a gui than wade my way through countless config files
<jmichaelx> if the network manager is giving you issues, for some weird reason, i could possibly help you set things up in your interfaces file.. then you could forget knetworkmanager
<SIR_Taco> bartman2589: maybe the big question is: what do you need to change in your 'interfaces.conf' ?
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: with wired connections, there are really only two files you'd need to worry about
<bartman2589> well considering my interfaces file is practically empty, only a couple entries that relate to 'lo' are present in it right now
<SIR_Taco> bartman2589: ok.... but what do you need to add/remove from the interfaces file?
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: as SIR_Tacoasked, what is it that you are needing to change?
<bartman2589> how should I know, I've never configured a system using that file before, what I need to do is specify a static IP address, my gateway, and a number of DNS servers somehow
<bartman2589> even if I do configure it using the interfaces file, that would still leave the 'Auto eth0' connection that's not showing up in network manager active wouldn't it, possibly leading to security issues?
<jmichaelx> no
<bartman2589> you mean it would disable that connection automatically?
<hspnc> bartman2589:I'm curious what would happen if you try to setup a 'new' connection in network manager for your wired interface.  Perhaps you'd see it afterwards.  It'd be interesting to know the results.
<jmichaelx> yes, it that would be interesting
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: from my experience, what is configured in /etc/network/interfaces overrrides network managers... that is at least my understanding
<SIR_Taco> jmichaelx: yes
<bartman2589> I just added a connection manually but only the one I added shows up
<hspnc> bartman2589:That's progress in my book
<bartman2589> ok, still would much rather get the nm working but if that's my only option I may have to go with it
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: the network manager is what we are talking about, though
<hspnc> bartman2589: over what interface are you connected to this IRC now?   The one that doesn't show up?  I take it that's a wired connection?  or are you using another connection?
<bartman2589> on a different computer than the one having the problems right now
<hspnc> bartman2589:ok, so now see if you can setup the network like you want it in network manager on the busted PC, now that you've added a connection manually
<bartman2589> yeah, but nm is still borked, otherwise the 'Auto eth0' connection would show up in it so I could disable/edit the 'Auto eth0' entry
<hspnc> bartman2589:Just try it and see what happens
<bartman2589> I can edit the one I added manually without any problems
<hspnc> bartman2589:what do you see if you do this command in a shell: dmesg | grep eth
<jmichaelx> i still think there is some miscommunication going on.... bartman2589, i think when he told you to try adding a connection, he was referring to network manager's settings, not to your interfaces file
<hspnc> I think he did add it in NM
<bartman2589> I did it in network manager
<bartman2589> I have no clue how to add one in the interfaces file really
<hspnc> bartman2589:did you run that command?
<bartman2589> and the one I manually added in nm works fine, can connect to internet and everything
<SIR_Taco> everyone forget about the interfaces file lol
<bartman2589> sorry didn't see that one, one sec
<hspnc> bartman2589:is this a PCI card in a desktop or is it a USB interface, PC-card in a notebook, what?
<jmichaelx> so that means the network manager isn't borked, doesn't it?
<hspnc> NM could be partly borked
<bartman2589> not entirely, just won't show one of the connections
<SIR_Taco> bartman2589: you should only have one connection with a wire connection
<bartman2589> I agree, SIR_Taco, and if nm would let me edit the default 'Auto eth0' connection I certainly would have only one, but the default 'Auto etho' connection that the nm plasma widget says is active is not showing up in network manager at all, only the new one that I just added manually shows up
<hspnc> bartman2589:  Please open a shell - Konsole
<bartman2589> bear in mind that I cannot paste the results of any commands here, it's all on a different machine
<hspnc> it's ok
<bartman2589> I have konsole open already on that machine
<hspnc> run this command on the other computer: ls /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<hspnc> what's listed?
<bartman2589> nothing at all
<hspnc> ok
<hspnc> what's listed if you run this command: ls /etc/NetworkManager
<bartman2589> -dispatcher.d (folder), nm-system settings.conf (file), system-connections (folder), VPN (folder)
<bartman2589> at least I assume the blue entries are folders
<hspnc> correct
<hspnc> is the affected computer a desktop?
<bartman2589> as opposed to a laptop or netbook, yes, though it's a tower case
<hspnc> ok, what do you see when you run this command: dmesg | grep eth
<hspnc> And, I know it's not how you'd like it, but if adding a connection manually results in you having a wired connection that you can see and fiddle with then is that a workable solution for now?
<bartman2589> 3 results, rather lengthy, one is my Realtek nic, another is telling me the speed of the eth0 connection, and the last tells me there are no IPV6 routers present
<bartman2589> all three point to eth0
<hspnc> And, I know it's not how you'd like it, but if adding a connection manually results in you having a wired connection that you can see and fiddle with then is that a workable solution for now?
<Belial`> anyone with an ios 5 device try copying music to it from clementine?
<bartman2589> I'm concerned though about that 'Auto eth0' still being present and possibly being a security concern
<hspnc> Not sure about that one.  Your interface can only be configured one way at a time.  Either it has a statically assigned IP or it is getting one via DHCP.
<hspnc> Did you set a static IP on it via the new connection you created?
<bartman2589> do you know where NM stores it configuration files, maybe if I manually remove it from the configuration files that might work
<hspnc> If so, can you ping if from the other PC?
<hspnc> it stores them  in /etc/NetworkManager
<hspnc> If you setup a connection as a "system connection" then it stores it in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<bartman2589> then the new connection I just made should show up in /etc/NetworkManager someplace right?
<bartman2589> if it's supposed to I have to wonder why it doesn't
<bartman2589> but yeah I can ping 192.168.1.152 without any problem
<hspnc> not unless it's a 'system connection' - the way I understand it
<bartman2589> so where would it be stored then?
<hspnc> you should be able to see more information via the command line and you could enter the command: nm-tool
<hspnc> to get output on all known connections that NM manages
<bartman2589> nm-tool is only showing the connection I manually added
<bartman2589> but the plasma widget in the tray shows both 'Auto eth0' and 'Eth1' (the connection I manually added to nm) present
<hspnc> I'm no NM expert but there's a script that's run that turns up your interfaces (wired at least) automatically on boot.  Network Manager calls that script at start-up.
<jmichaelx> eth0 may just be the network manager remembering your other NIC, despite that fact that you disabled it.
<hspnc> And you cannot manage connections, see Auto eth0 and delete it right?
<hspnc> oh, you have two NICs?
<bartman2589> only one nic
<jmichaelx> he has 2 NICs. the onboard he disabled in BIOS
<bartman2589> yes, only one active though, the other was disabled before I even installed kubuntu and kubuntu does not even see that one
<jmichaelx> eth0 is probably the onboard
<hspnc> I'd have to shell into your box to do much more.  I'd just be happy that you have a working wired connection definition that you can fiddle with in NM for now.  Maybe post to the forums and get feedback from some other folks too.
<SIR_Taco> if it wasn't... ifconfig would show more than Eth0 and Lo
<hspnc> well, we can tell if it's still visible by doing a little more CLI work
<bartman2589> eth0 is not the onboard, the onboard is not even found by the system, we confirmed that with the lspci | grep -i ethernet command
<hspnc> You could do this command and then look for something that references the onboard NIC: lspci -v
<SIR_Taco> hspnc: .... "<bartman2589> I'm concerned though about that 'Auto eth0' still being present and possibly being a security concern"....  you really think he wants you to have any access to his box?
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: it might also be worthwhile for you to install a package named 'pastebinit'.. then you can do things like 'lspci | grep Ethernet | pastebinit', and it will then give you link to the pastebin
<hspnc> SIR_Taco: I'm not offering to access his box, simply stating that diagnosing this way is pretty laborious
<hspnc> yeah, good idea jmichaelx
<bartman2589> ok, I'll install pastebin
<jmichaelx> it is 'passtebinit'
<jmichaelx> (just to make sure you find it easily)
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> pastebinit*
<bartman2589> ok, thanks, was just going to ask for full package name
<hspnc> or just go to pastebin.com
<bartman2589> bare with me a minute, installed it, need to reboot that box
<hspnc> you don't need to reboot
<SIR_Taco> bartman2589: do you know your static ip, netmask, network, broadcast, and gateway addresses?
<hspnc> brb
<bartman2589> not off hand but I can get it, just need to log into my modem to get some of that stuff, but the built in firewall might be a problem
<bartman2589> it's a modem/router combo
<SIR_Taco> but you're sure it gives a static IP?
<SIR_Taco> to your computer, not the modem
<bartman2589> with the new connection I just created earlier it does, the Auto eth0 one that's hiding someplace uses dhcp
<bartman2589> Ok here's the results of lspci -v sent to pastebin: http://pastebin.com/deDH2cU0
<bartman2589> I'd rather not have someone poking around though, I'd rather learn how to do it myself, ok, no offense
<bartman2589> anyway as you can see in the lspci -v output my onboard nic is not being detected
<bartman2589> only the Realtek one is found
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: if you had the onboard disabled in BIOS before you installed, then i agree that the system should not be aware of that NIC... however, if it ever saw it, udev will remember that it HAD been there at one time
<bartman2589> oh and my mistake, I've been so frazzled the last couple days when I was trying to install 11.10, I ended up installing 10.10 on this thing even though I thought I had grabbed my 11.04 disc, been a very rough couple days
<bartman2589> it never saw it, I made sure of that
<bartman2589> it's only ever seen the realtek card, definitely made sure the onboard was disabled before install, like I said I wanted to make sure it didn't see it in case that was the problem
<bartman2589> I had this problem on 11.04 though the other day before I tried a release updgrade to 11.10, so either way if we can figure it out then when I do actually get 11.04 on this thing I can probably straighten it out easily enough
<bartman2589> still there?
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: as far as i can tell, your problem has pretty much been solved.
<jmichaelx> you can now edit your network settings
<jmichaelx> the fact that eth0 is listed does not matter
<bartman2589> still have that 'Auto eth0' ghost though someplace I want to make sure that connection isn't going to be active at all
<jmichaelx> if you have the device desabled in BIOS, or it just does not exist , it just does not exist and will not connect to anything
<jmichaelx> disabled*
<bartman2589> ok, here's what you're missing, before I manually added the 'Eth1' connection, I was still able to connect to the internet and everything
<bartman2589> so that 'Auto eth0' DOES exist!!
<jmichaelx> what output do you get with 'ifconfig -a'
 * jmichaelx sigh
<EvilResistance> i accidentially disabled KNetworkManager's autostart function... how can i reenable that function so it starts with login?
<bartman2589> http://pastebin.com/euZ62BtW
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: all you have is eth0... it is eth1 that does not appear to exist
<bartman2589> the thing to note here is that the address assigned to eth0 in those results IS NOT the address I assigned when I added the 'Eth1' connection manuallly
<bartman2589> and yet I'm using my connection that I named 'Eth1' (note I named it that, it does NOT point to a separate nic identified as eth1)
<jmichaelx> eth0 is the only device that it can see... and the only one with an IP
<zorobabel> getting tired of my wifi being slow as shite
<bartman2589> you're missing the point that I named the connection as 'Eth0' I could just as easily have named it 'test' or something else
<bartman2589> I mean 'Eth1'
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: look.... eth0 is  the ONLY network device your system is aware of
<jmichaelx> it's local IP is 192.168.1.161
<bartman2589> yes, but I have a connection to eth0 that I NAMED/NICKNAMED 'Eth1' that's the one I configured with an ip address of 192.168.1.152
<bartman2589> it is not a separate hardware device identified as eth1
<jmichaelx> that may all be, but that is not being used, and will not be used
<bartman2589> then why can I ping it?
<jmichaelx> you can ping 152?
<bartman2589> YES, confirmed way up above!!
<jmichaelx> can you ping 161?
<bartman2589> probably not because I can toggle it on/off in the plasma widget, let me toggle it on and try though
<jmichaelx> also, what is the MAC address it shows for eth1? is it not the same as eth0?
<bartman2589> if I toggle it on then yes I can ping it
<jmichaelx> then eth1 and eth0 are the same device...  and you can do whatever you want with them, but this is not a security issues
<bartman2589> my eth1 connection is set to bind to any mac address, not sure what the 'Auto eth0' is set to since that's the one I cannot edit
<bartman2589> Is there a config file someplace that I can maybe manually remove that 'Auto eth0' connection from?
<jmichaelx> i already showed you those details.... ifconfig -a shows you EVERY single network device that is enabled, configured or not
<jmichaelx> and it shows the MAC address
<bartman2589> ok miscommunication on my part, I meant to say I cannot tell if the 'Auto eth0' connection is set to bind to a specific mac address or if like the one I added it is set to bind to ANY mac address, because I cannot edit the connection settings, so I can't see if it's set for ANY mac address
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: look, there is only one network device available... only one MAC address that could be used, unless you enable another network device
<bartman2589> you're not getting it
<bartman2589> I know there is only one HARDWARE DEVICE
<EvilResistance> is there any way to force network manager to start on login?  i accidentially somehow disabled that.
<bartman2589> but the connection manager connection names DO NOT HAVE TO REFLECT WHICH HARDWARE DEVICE THEY USE
 * jmichaelx sighs again
<bartman2589> either way I want to know  where the settings for that 'Auto eth0' connection would be stored
<claydoh> in the version of kde in 11.04, it is not possible to edit/remove the auto eth0 entry easily, though in kde 4.7 you can edit it delete it whatever, it is a known limitation
<claydoh> i don't know where it is stored atm
 * claydoh looks on google for the answer
<jmichaelx> you are probably dealing with udev settings
<bartman2589> I do appreciate the attempts to help me jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> ty bartman2589
<bartman2589> I'm just getting so very very very sick of nothing working the way it's supposed to regardless of which release I install
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: most people would feel that things are working. set network manager to use eth1, and configure it. there is no way that the 'auto eth0' device is going to compromise your security
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i would also recommend just ditching network manager on wired networks
<claydoh> try wicd if it doesn't work, but in kde 4.7 you can easily edit remove disable anything about that default entry
<bartman2589> with 11.04 the default grub resolution is one my monitor won't display, same in 11.10, on top of which 11.10 won't even load the installer, release upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 doesn't work, etc.............
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i have seen issues with resolutions in grub before
<bartman2589> I'm ready to stick a propane canister in my pc and open it then use a remote switch of some kind to switch the pc on
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> umm, don't do it
<jmichaelx> what issues do you run into when trying to upgrade to a new release?
<bartman2589> I can get around the grub resolution problem, but using the 'Boot Repair' cd I downloaded and telling it to uncomment the grfxpayload entry
<jmichaelx> ok, that is foreign territory to me
<bartman2589> when I try a clean install of 11.10 no matter which install media I use I can't get the installer to load, boot screen comes up fine, but beyond that nothing works
<jmichaelx> hmm, brb
<bartman2589> boot screen where you choose 'start kubuntu' or 'install kubuntu' I mean
<bartman2589> not the graphical one where you choose 'Try Kubuntu' or "Install Kubuntu" I never make it to that one
<bartman2589> even choosing "Install in text mode" won't work, switches to a display resolution my monitor won't display
<bartman2589> and it's not a very old monitor
<OerHeks> sounds related to the videocard, too old or too new, like optimus.
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: back
<phoenix_firebrd> My system takes 72 sec to boot :(
 * jmichaelx agrees with OerHeks
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: what video card are you using?
<bartman2589> nvidia 7600gs agp w/512 mb ram
<jmichaelx> seems to me that card should work fine
<bartman2589> yeah, 'should' being the operative word
<jmichaelx> what is your monitor's native resolution?
<bartman2589> max resolution is 1440x900
<bartman2589> Acer X193W
<bartman2589> 19" widescreen lcd display
<bartman2589> using 15 pin d-sub vga connector
<jmichaelx> i can understand why that would be frustrating
<OerHeks> the nomodeset fix won't work ?
<bartman2589> I can try
<bartman2589> let me quick make a bootable flash drive since that seems to install faster than cd does
<bartman2589> making it from dvd iso that way I have access to the alternate installer at the same time
<bartman2589> might take a few minutes though
<bartman2589> amazingly 11.10 installs and works fine on my much older Compaq D510SFF with an ancient nvidia MX-4000 pci card and only a 2.2ghz p4 w/1.5gb ram
<bartman2589> even the network manager works right on it
<bartman2589> in that it shows and allows me to edit the 'Auto eth0' connection
<bartman2589> unlike any previous version of Kubuntu on any of my computers
<bartman2589> Ok using nomodeset with alternate installer seems to be working so far to install 11.10, keeping my fingers crossed
<zorobabel> weird, apt-get of wine was totally jacked
<bartman2589> Ok, used nomodeset and acpi=off switches to start install with alternate installer for 11.10, install went fine but now when I try to boot into 11.10 I get a relatively low resolution version of the animated boot splash (the one that says 'Kubuntu' with the dots under it), and then it goes to a display resolution I can't display, any thoughts?
<bartman2589> I tried pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6 to try switching to a different run level but apparently whatever is happening is keeping Kubuntu from booting far enough in to start the various run levels let alone start the x server
<bartman2589> this is like my 10th try to install 11.10
<bartman2589> ok so right now I have the following kernel switches being used: nomodeset acpi=off vga=normal fb=false.  And still it won't boot into a display resolution I can display, at least now though it is letting me access the different run levels so I can at lease login at a shell prompt, any thoughts on what to do now?
<zorobabel> I want this desktop shell scripting console but don't seem to have it
<tohuw> If I've borked amarok's settings, how can I forcibly reset them to the installation defaults?
<tohuw> I didn't see a config dir in my home anywhere...
<DarthFrog> tohuw: It'll be under ~/.kde
<DarthFrog> ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<DarthFrog> BTW, the "rc" at the end of a file name usually means "run control".
<tohuw> Ah, there they are! Thank you.
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<chaospsychex> hi guys
<chaospsychex> i'm having a problem launching a widget i installed from the 'panel tool box'
<chaospsychex> it's the 'eg-syscon-qc' widget
<excognac> hi all
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> i have a strange issue:
<seemawn> when the screen is locked, I enter the password, and the system takes very long until the screen is loaded agein.
<seemawn> The dialog-box for pw-entering does not disappear.
<seemawn> zy
<seemawn> it seems that the screen remains unlocked. When the pw was incorrect, it reports immediately.
<seemawn> asdf
<seemawn> sry.
<seemawn> even when the computer was not suspended or hibernated or sth.
<naftilos76> For those who face problems with Kopete being unable to connect to MSN, please download and install latest libmsn0.3 from launchpad. My kopete worked immediately after the update of that lib. My KDE is 4.7.3. Link: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/84878856/libmsn0.3_4.2-1_amd64.deb
<ichbinder> hello. How can I share folders with a win7 computer over network using Kubuntu? I've shared with the same win7 system and Ubuntu 11.04 before, so the win7 is configured correctly... So, for ubuntu this works: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/share-files-folders-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/ for Kubuntu I tried to follow this guide but it seems outdated...
<ichbinder> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/windows.html#shareout
<progre55> hi guys. anyone else has problems with sound on oneiric? not sure if skype is anyhow related, but I've only experienced it with skype on. when talking on skype, if any other app makes sound, the whole system sound is lost and skype freezes.
<progre55> tried running skype on a terminal window, doesnt output any errors
<kubuntu_user> when kde 4.7.3 will available for kubuntu 11.04 from backport ppa?
<szal> chances are that it won't be, afaik there were no new KDE versions for Maverick either after Natty was released
<kubuntu_user> 4.7.2 was available in backport ppa in 20 days after official release.  I hope 4.7.3 will at 25 Nov
<ubuntu> hi
<plotino> hi every body
<plotino> i dont get to shutdown the PC with KDE plasma
<KjetilK> I have a weird problem: I can't get kmail to send messages in my outbox
<KjetilK> I have two SMTP servers configured, they both work on a different computer
<KjetilK> one is a really basic non-encrypted, no authentication SMTP server that I can trivially talk to using telnet
<KjetilK> I see no error messages of any kind, it just fails to send the messages in the outbox
<KjetilK> hmmm, there they went... I did a reboot... :-(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Roey> hi how do I install Lancelot?  I apt-got installed its package, now what?
<BluesKaj> Roey, alt+f2
<saravana> hai
<saravana> hi
<Roey> BluesKaj:  alt-f2 and then what?
<Roey> just 'lancelot' ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<saravana> guys help me i need to install skype im usin kubuntu 11.04 beta version
<saravana> guys help me here plz
<Lynoure> saravana: you add the partner repo
<Lynoure> saravana: then apt-get install skype    (this is all from memory, as I'm not on my home computer now)
<adi11> hi all. i installed ubuntu 11.10 on my hp dv 7600. this is dual boot with win7. after grub screen it starts the loading the os, so the ubuntu logo and the dots are loading. than it hangs on a black screen for about one minute. after that it load the OS ok. than on shut down it takes like a min or more. its like in the times of feisty fawn. what possibly causes the hangover ? is there a log text file to see what causes this? thanks
<adi11> i installed nvidia 285 drivers and i like this but its just that it takes so long to load and shutdown.
<saravana> how to install skype in kubuntu 11.04 beta
<adi11> saravana : kubuntu 11.10 is out. as for skype download skype from skype website. thank on your pc reight click and chose install with debi
<BluesKaj> saravana,  upgrade to 11.04 , it's been out since April , then if you wish to 11.10, which was released last month
<BluesKaj> !pm | saravana
<ubottu> saravana: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<BluesKaj> !skype | saravana
<ubottu> saravana: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mr-rich> My Mic makes me sound like Alvin the Chipmunk. It doesn't matter what app I use (audacity, skype), it always gets recorded 3X faster then it should. Is there some golbal Mic setting I'm missing?
<Deet`> my internet connections time out when ever i leave the computer alone for a few hours, any idea as to why that is?
<naftilos76> hi i have a problem with the appearance of GTK apps in Kubuntu. I am in 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3. I have already tried to select the different options that system settings->apps appearance->GTK appearance but nothing works. For example, pavumeter appears ugly with controls looking like gnome 5 years ago! Can anybody help?
<mr-rich> Deet`: prolly a function of your ISP ...
<mr-rich> naftilos76: Ditto here ...
<mr-rich> I use Evo for email and it look hidious ... icons missing, etc
<lolzer> hi i have  just install the kde desktop in ubuntu .... i am facing problems with sound output in my headphones
<naftilos76> I am sorry what exactly is the menaing of "Ditto here..."
<lolzer> the balance is not correct and the sound is comparatively  lower than it was
<mr-rich> naftilos76: dating my self ... "me, too" ...
<naftilos76> mr-rich: I guess then everyone has this issue...Briliant...
<mr-rich> naftilos76: my guess is it will be fixed in a future update ...
<mr-rich> gotta go ...
<naftilos76> bye bye
<lolzer> hi i have  just install the kde desktop in ubuntu .... i am facing problems with sound output in my headphones
<lolzer> the balance is not correct and the sound is comparatively  lower than it was
<naftilos76> future updates will fix everything...
<Deet`> well mr-rich would be wrong as i have 3 windows machines that don't do it and one more kubuntu desktop that has no such problem
<lolzer> everything was working fine in ubuntu
<naftilos76> lolzer: go through all mixer settings, install, if not already installed, pavumeter and check all the levels there. You may also want to check alsa-mixer which is a konsole-based pseudo graphical mixer
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, alt +f2 kdesudo systemsettings , set your gtk fonts and themes as root should give theme options that will look better and stick
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: let me try that
<lolzer> k
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: it didn't help. firestarter , pavumeter etc appear as if i am in 2005!!!
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Back in KDE 4.6.5 things were fine at least as this issue is concerned
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, well. eye candy isn't a problem for me , i don';t let it over ride more important issues , so i can't you much
<BluesKaj> help
<naftilos76> no harm done thanks though
<lolzer> naftilos76, the pavumeter is not showign anything
<lolzer> showing*
 * BluesKaj likes the simple uncluttered "look" that oxygen and plastik provide , since I'm 3M away from my monitor I need larger titlebar (_) X etc
<BluesKaj> lolzer, have you setup your default device in phonon ?
<lolzer> naftilos76, the alsammixer is working fine but it feels like something missing
<lolzer> phonon??
<lolzer> its default settings
<lolzer> in phonon
<BluesKaj> lolzer, kmeny >computer>system settings>multimedia/phonon/device preference
<BluesKaj> kmenu
<BluesKaj> make sure the device works with the test button
<lolzer> its in internal audio analog stereo .. and in test too the left right  balance is off
<BluesKaj> check your pavucontrol balance
<lolzer> BluesKaj,  i checked and adjusted it to match ... but on the left side is more kindf of bass and the right is very flat
<lolzer> BluesKaj, is there any software that gives a good effect we can adjust??
<BluesKaj> there's an equalizer available with balaqnce ctrls
<BluesKaj> err balance
<lolzer> k
<lolzer> BluesKaj, i couldnt find the equalizer ... can you plz tell me where to find it??
<BluesKaj> in your package manager , muon or apper
<xuser1> hi
<xuser1> can you recomend me a alternative to gnome 3 ?
<phunyguy> KDE?
<phunyguy> xuser1:
<xuser1> excluding kde , lxde and xfce?
<phunyguy> Ubuntu unity?
<phunyguy> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xuser1> no unitry and gnome 3
<phunyguy> fluxbox?
<phunyguy> e16 or e17, whatever it was called?
<phunyguy> may I ask why you want to know all this?
<xuser1> no
<xuser1> ;)
<xuser1> i hate gnome 3
<szal> xuser1: just noting that you are asking in #kubuntu, what do you expect us to answer? ;)
<xuser1> maybe you can recommend me a good window manager like awn
<xuser1> avant-window-navigator
<xuser1> :D
<xuser1> ?
<szal> get the heck out of here with those DIY minimal window so-called managers :P
<xuser1> diy ?
<Lynoure> hee
<xuser1> what is diy?
<xuser1> (:|
<Lynoure> xuser1: if you like none of the *buntu default sets, but *buntu?
<xuser1> i like ubuntu with gnome but i dont like that panel
<xuser1> so i want a good window manager
<xuser1> ;;)
<xuser1> i want use gnome 3 withowt panel because  gnome have best aplications
<xuser1> >:D<
<Lynoure> xuser1: if you like gnome, you are better off on #ubuntu
<genii-around> Ratpoison
<Lynoure> xuser1: here people will tell you 5 ways to tweak your panels instead :)
<Lynoure> the KDE panels, that is.
<xuser1> i dont wanna use kde panel in gnome
 * Lynoure normally uses 4 panels, 3 corners and one side
<Lynoure> xuser1: indeed! so you are on the wrong channel
<xuser1> other idea ?
<xuser1> why?
<Lynoure> xuser1: this is the _k_ubuntu channel.
<xuser1> i know , but in ubuntu channel are a lot of users who need help and i dont have a big 'problem'
<Lynoure> xuser1: the people who actually use gnome will have a better idea of all the panel alternatives for gnome
 * Lynoure gives up and goes home.
<xuser1> ok
<xuser1> i will ask ubuntu channel
<xuser1> for a good alternative
<xuser1> I-)
<xuser1> bye
<reisi> does anyone have vlc w/ fglrx hw video accel working on 11.10?
<saravana> i installed skype using wine but its not loggin me in ..... help me out please
<saravana> any idea guys
<Stronze> how do i use the KDE gui over unbuntu? i tried lubuntu but i dont like the GUI
<BluesKaj> saravana, why are you using wine ?
<BluesKaj> Stronze, install kubuntu-desktop
<saravana> to install windows software
<Stronze> bluekaj - ubuntu software center?
<saravana> bluekaj , any suggestions
<BluesKaj> !skype | saravana
<ubottu> saravana: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<BluesKaj> Stronze, yes , or open a terminal , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<saravana> bluekaj thanks dude
<BluesKaj> saravana, it's BluesKaj
<Stronze> thanks bluekaj, i was putting incorrect search terms in the search bar
<saravana> blueskaj, partner repo is not workin for me
<romeyro> hello guys
<BluesKaj> make sure you have it checked / enabled in software sources, saravana
<saravana> BluesKaj: is ekiga free for video callin and chat
<DarthFrog> !ekiga | saravana
<ubottu> saravana: ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<BluesKaj> saravana, alt+f2 kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , make sure there's no # infront of the canonical partners repository
<BluesKaj> saravana, after editing the sources list you should be able to install skype
<saravana> its 2 ## BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> saravana,no the line that begis with deb
<BluesKaj> begins
<BluesKaj> saravana, of course after editing save the file
<BluesKaj> and update
<saravana> BluesKaj: i hav to type ah??
 * BluesKaj is distracted by 2 dogs on the loose going at the neighbours garbage ...bbl
<DarthFrog> saravana:  What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<saravana> 11.04 beta
<DarthFrog> Wow.  A beta of an earlier version.  Why?
<DarthFrog> Did BluesKaj's instructions make sense to you?
<saravana> im new to linux
<saravana> thats why
<saravana> did  mistake
<DarthFrog> What mistake?
<saravana> just 8 hrs ago i installed this , i didnt notice the new version 11.10
<DarthFrog> Do you want to know how to go to 11.10 without re-installing?
<saravana> i dont know , do u 1?
<DarthFrog> That's up to you.  But I suggest that you at least update to the release version of 11.04 from the beta version.
<saravana> hmmm how????????
<DarthFrog> Do I know?  Yes, I know how.
<saravana> tell me
<DarthFrog> OK, read all of this before doing any of it.  First, type Alt-F2, which will bring up a small window that your can type into (called krunner).  Type "konsole" into that wee window.  This will launch a command line window.  Do this now and position the Konsole window somewhere convenient.
<saravana> k i did , then
<DarthFrog> Everything from now on is typed at the command line in that Konsole window.  Type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" all on one line.  Give your password when asked for it.
<DarthFrog> That will update you system to the full 11.04.  It'll take a while, perhaps a long while.  Let it run.  You can use your computer while it's running.  You will have to reboot once it's finished.
<DarthFrog> Once you're fully up to date with 11.04, you can then think about upgrading to 11.10.
<DarthFrog> If you want.
<DarthFrog> It's simpler to do.
<saravana> i did
<saravana> it shows
<saravana> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<saravana> saravana@saravana-desktop:~$
<DarthFrog> Really???  Hmm.  Do you have /etc/apt/sources.list file open in an editor?
<DarthFrog> i.e. in Kate?
<saravana> it says doesnt exist
<saravana> i hav
<saravana> kate editor
<saravana> i opened it
<DarthFrog> Type "cd /etc/apt", then type "ls".  What files are there (I don't care about sources.list.d)
<saravana> apt.conf.d  preferences.d  secring.gpg  sources.list  sources.list~  sources.list.d  sources.list.save  trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg~  trusted.gpg.d
<saravana> saravana@saravana-desktop:/etc/apt$
<saravana> i did what u said
<yofel> is "E: The list of sources could not be read." ALL it says? or does it say something before it?
<saravana> then wat to do
<DarthFrog> saravana:  Type "ls" and see what files are there.
<saravana> after typin ls the above line came
<DarthFrog> saravana: If you have a kate window open, editing /etc/apt/sources.list, please close it.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * DarthFrog passes his mug to genii-around
 * genii-around fills it with tasty caffeinated goodness
<saravana> ya man i closed it
<saravana> apt.conf.d     sources.list    sources.list.save  trusted.gpg~
<saravana> preferences.d  sources.list~   trustdb.gpg        trusted.gpg.d
<saravana> secring.gpg    sources.list.d  trusted.gpg
<saravana> saravana@saravana-desktop:/etc/apt
<DarthFrog> Ok, now do those "sudo apt-get ..." commands again.
 * BluesKaj is puffed out from chasing "dogs on the loose" away from the garbage bins . no collars or ID tags , they looked half wild ...probly some farm dogs on the run ...we get that periodically
<DarthFrog> Use the Up arrow in your konsole window to retrieve the commands from your scrollback buffer.
<BluesKaj> oops wrong room
<saravana> it shows some list of commands
<ale152> hello
<DarthFrog> Find the sudo apt-get commands and hit Enter.
<DarthFrog> Good morning ale152, we were wondering when you'd get here. :-)
<ale152> I'l like to open the content of a file with mplayer. I tried with:  mplayer `cat %u` with no success :(
<DarthFrog> ale152:  "mplayer <filename>"
<ale152> morning? what time is it for you? :D
<DarthFrog> 9 AM here, on the very wet coast of Canada.
<ale152> cool
<saravana> which one
<ale152> 6 pm for me :D
<saravana> there is no such commands
<ale152> DarthFrog, I'd like to configure the "open with" tool of firefox (kde)
<DarthFrog> saravana: OK, never mind.  Type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<DarthFrog> ale152:  That's under Edit/Preferences/Applications in Firefox.
<saravana> E: Type 'n0' is not known on line 46 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<saravana> E: Type 'p://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu' is not known on line 8 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ppa-natty.list
<saravana> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<saravana> saravana@saravana-desktop:/etc/apt$
<saravana> then wat to do
<DarthFrog> saravana: You'll have to fix the sources.list file.  You have typographical errors.
<ale152> DarthFrog, I don't want to open the file, but the url  that is in the file
<DarthFrog> ale152:  Hmm.  I'd write a shell scrip to extract the URL.
<ale152> mmm
<ale152> why can't do a simple mplayer `cat %u`?
<DarthFrog> Don't know. :-)
<DarthFrog> What happens when you try it on the command line?
<ale152> uh, problem solved!
<ale152> I found --playlist that open file content :D
<DarthFrog> :-)  I like it when that happes.
<ale152> mplayer -playlist %u :)
<ale152> no :O
<ale152> it doesn't work :(
<ale152> mplayer -playlist file.m3u works
<ale152> but "open with" mplayer -playlist %u no :(
<DarthFrog> ale152:  Does something like: "mplayer | xargs cat <filename> -" work?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, what about dist-upgrade , won't that bring him to latest 11.04 ?
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Yes, but he's screwed up his sources.list file and will need to do an update first.
<Stronze> gotta say, im in love with kubuntu's interface. it has the perfect mix of organized interface and good looking graphics
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: He's running a beta of 11l04.
<BluesKaj> ok .. should  have scrolled back to take a look
<ale152> DarthFrog, now it works just with -playslit :|
<ale152> who knows :D
<adminku> hello?
<adminku> anybody?
<DarthFrog> Nobody here but us chickens.
<adminku> :)
<adminku> Need little help...
<adminku> need little help...
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adminku> just installed kubunto 11.10 on DH67CL motherboard and resolution won't go higher than 1020/768...
<DarthFrog> What driver are you using?  What video card do you have?
<adminku> don't know dh67cl says all
<DarthFrog> Perhaps that's all it's capable of.
<adminku> on win 7 it goes 1920x1080
<DarthFrog> Well, you need to find out what video chip is being used.  It probably needs to have a proprietary driver installed to get that rez.
<adminku> ok... thx
<DarthFrog> adminku: At the command line, type "lspci" and look for a line that starts with "VGA'.
<DarthFrog> That'll tell you the chipset.
<DarthFrog> !ATI | adminku
<ubottu> adminku: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<adminku> looking
<adminku> not much... "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<adminku> "
<DarthFrog> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intel based video.
<DarthFrog> If you want more info, type "lspci -vv | less"  and stand back. :-)
<adminku> lshw:   *-display
<adminku>        description: VGA compatible controller
<adminku>        product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<adminku>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<adminku>        physical id: 2
<adminku>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<adminku>        version: 09
<adminku>        width: 64 bits
<adminku>        clock: 33MHz
<adminku>        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<adminku>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<adminku>        resources: irq:52 memory:fe000000-fe3fffff memory:e0000000-efffffff ioport:f000(size=64)
<adminku> a
<DarthFrog> adminku:  Don't post that stuff here.  Use pastebin!
<DarthFrog> !pastebin | adminku
<ubottu> adminku: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adminku> ok, sorry...
<adminku> answer to your "lspci -vv | less" at http://paste.ubuntu.com/735469/
<DarthFrog> adminku: Ah, that was for your benefit.  I know nothing about Intel video.
<adminku> should I buy a NVIDIA/ATI video board?
<Resistance> adminku:  depends on your hardware and what it can support
<krypt> hi, hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Telkom Mediencenter mounten?
<Daskreech> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<valorie> reddit users, vote up: http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/m8ver/help_kde_with_just_a_few_clicks_1000_euro/
<MeanderingCode> hello all.  anyone know why switching "activities" has now hosed left clicking on my panels?
<MeanderingCode> but only left clicking...right clicking works fine :/  this is across reboots
<MeanderingCode> the only thing i can click in the panel is the icon for pidgen in the tray widget
<MeanderingCode> and that includes the cashew
<MeanderingCode> :/
<plotino> hi
<plotino> how to shutdown the PC with KDE plasma?
<plotino> i only get to exit from session
<plotino> and if i halt it
<plotino> system say "system halted" but PC keeps ON
<Squidy> hello guys... I'm trying to use Ubuntu Customization Kit (UCK) GUI in Kubuntu.. but it's not working...
<Squidy> When I try to open UCK I see the warning window but after clicking OK the program closes
<Squidy> may you help me?
<Squidy> I'm getting this messages
<Squidy> QPixmap::handle(): Pixmap is not an X11 class pixmap
<Squidy> Script was cancelled by the user
<MeanderingCode> why the fuck can i not click the panel???  sorry for swearing, but...really???
<ubuntu> HELP in live CD now need help resizing partitions
<Tm_T> MeanderingCode: language, please...
<MeanderingCode> Yes, Tm_T, it's true.  I don't mean to be crude, i'm just so angry at the amount of time i have spent fixing broken things since i installed 11.10...10.10 worked so well for me, and i haven't lost this much productive time on linux since i was using a broadcom wifi chipset in 2004
<ubuntu> Can anyone please help me with resizing a partition to unallocated space? I am using gparted in a live CD, and am having issues
<sea4ever> What are the issues? That usually works
<ubuntu> I think I figured it out. I had to delete the swap, then delete the extended partition, THEN I could extend the primary partition that had linux. I now have it as I want BUT, I have no swap, I do have 7GB of unallocated at the end of my HD
<BluesKaj> how much RAM ?
<ubuntu> i have first primary as windows, second primary as Linux, unallocated. Should I make the unallocated primary swap or extended swap?
<BluesKaj> just swap is fine , don't worry about primary or extended
<hannes3> annkou: hey
<kaddi> hi, i just upgraded flashplugin through updates and now i have no more sound in flash. How to fix?
<nafg> After upgrading to Oneiric, GTK applications don't have the KDE look and feel.
<nafg> Anyone know what to do?
<jmichaelx> nafg: with oneiric came a shift to GTK3 in some apps. apps using GTK2 with still use the GTK themes you had configured them to, but not GTK3 apps... i don't know whether or not there is a workaround for this
<Daskreech> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2011/10/10/help-kde-e-v-secure-funding-for-a-sprint-with-just-a-few-clicks/ if anyone has a secondary e-mail account. could you help with this?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: also, people should know that one can cast up to three votes. i do not think there are any instructions in english, so this may not be clear to everyone
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: which is why I didn't link directly to the page
<jmichaelx> ahh, ok.. you have that covered
<jmichaelx> sorry :)
<ath0> I think I broke my plasma ? ...and it got rid of all my stuff (background, plasma, widgets) http://pastebin.com/Xmbcxhn1
<ath0> Last night I deleted anything that was openoffice.org or libreoffice...
<ath0> And after restart this today...my desktop is broked lol
<ath0> Can anybody help me?
<Daskreech> ath0: what do you have now?
<ath0> Well, When it booted my desktop was Cleaned...just empty except for a couple of items that were in my plasma panel...everything else is gone and It won't let me add another panel...it crashes
<Daskreech> ath0: bleah. can you pastebin ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc ?
<ath0> Sure
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<ath0> Daskreech: bash keeps telling me permission denied even as SU
<Daskreech> bye BluesKaj
<Daskreech> ath0: permission denied to do what?
<ath0> root@whastaHacker-lt:/home/whastahacker# ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<ath0> bash: /root/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc: Permission denied
<genii-around> There's just so many wrong things there it's hard to start fixing
<Daskreech> ath0: do you have pastebinit ?
<ath0> I do now
<Daskreech> genii-around: yep just wanted to see if it was a simple read permissions issue
<Daskreech> ath0: ok try put pastebinit in front of that whole line
<ath0> Ok
<Daskreech> You should get a URL can you paste that URL here?
<ath0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735637/
<Daskreech> Thansk
<ath0> Your welcomed, Thank YOU for helping :P
<Daskreech> ath0: well that would explain that
<jmichaelx> hmmm, i now have a new (to me) task manager bug
<Daskreech> Your config is totally blank
<ath0> lol :|
<Daskreech> ath0: can reset it pretty easily if you like
<ath0> Daskreech: Sure how is that done...and can you think of any reason why that happened? :x
<Daskreech> ath0: not from removing office but I can probably think of a few ways
<Daskreech> ath0: are you still root in the terminal?
<ath0> Yes
<Daskreech> logout from being root
<genii-around> Daskreech: Are you sure it's the /home/username one and not /root  ?
<Daskreech> genii-around: bleah :)
<Daskreech> good catch
<ath0> 0.o
<Daskreech> ath0: can you do the pastebinit ~/.kde/ etc again?
<Daskreech> You are looking at the wrong file
<ath0> So do that without root?
<Daskreech> ath0: yes
<ath0> Ah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/735641/
<Daskreech> ath0: Much better :-D
<ath0> :P
<ath0> Last night I did install libreoffice-gtk  ..If that matters
<Daskreech> ath0: ok lets try a quick reset
<ath0> Ok
<Daskreech> ath0: mkdir ~/plasmabkup && kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 3 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/plasmabkup && plasma-desktop
<ath0> Daskreech: That fixed it, should I just rebuild my desktop now or should those settings already be saved somewhere?
<Daskreech> ath0: I saved your old ones under ~/plasmabkup
<Daskreech> if you like you can just rebuild your desktop. It's probably a bit quicker
<Daskreech> if you want to play around with how things work then you can look under there for all the settings and tweaks
<ath0> Ok, Thank you!
<Daskreech> ath0: I'd probably try cp the plasma-desktop-appletsrc back to see if that would fix things back but it's just as likely to have been the one causing the problem
<ath0> All of the stuff on the old one is just standard lol, my desktop background was set as the default Horos in the original one :|  ...really weird
<fofifo> dsad asdkms melf
<ath0> Daskreech: Another quick question, do you know where I should unzip splash screen tarballs to add them to the list?
<Daskreech> ath0: I should  :)
<ath0> lol
<ath0> Then where? :P
<Daskreech> Moment
<ath0> ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes
<ath0> Found it :PP
<ath0> Daskreech: I found it, but thank you again! :P
<Daskreech> ath0: :-) great
<ath0> ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash/Themes == kde4
<Daskreech> ath0: ~/.kde/share/config is where almost all configuration files go
<Daskreech> ~/.kde/share/apps/$APPNAME is where the data etc go
<hays> Is there a way to install all of the fonts I have on my Mac into Ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> why does my GUI lock up when i move my mouse cursor down towards the bottom-left of the panel?
<BarkingFish> chaospsychex: you probably have a screen corner action switched on
<BarkingFish> hold on and I'll find the instructions to switch it off :)
<chaospsychex> ok thanks
<BarkingFish> chaospsychex: ALT+F2, type systemsettings and hit enter
<BarkingFish> When you get there, go to the second row and click "Workspace behaviour"
<chaospsychex> k
<BarkingFish> click Screen Edges in the left panel
<chaospsychex> k
<BarkingFish> then click the Bottom left grey square in the monitor image which pops up
<chaospsychex> k
<BarkingFish> you'll see a dropdown list, select "No action" from that list
<BarkingFish> and click OK
<chaospsychex> it was already set to that
<BarkingFish> hm
<chaospsychex> still locking up when i move my mouse cursor close to the bottom left
<BarkingFish> try the one in the center, and the one on the left side
<chaospsychex> could it be my gfx driver?
<BarkingFish> one of them is most likely set to "Lock screen"
<BarkingFish> chaospsychex: do you get asked for a password when you try to move your mouse after the GUI locks up?
<chaospsychex> nope
<BarkingFish> hm
<chaospsychex> the top left was set to present desktop all windows
<chaospsychex> i turned it off
<chaospsychex> still doing it
<BarkingFish> ok.  That's odd then.
<BarkingFish> I figured that was probably what was causing it.
<BarkingFish> I don't know about your gfx drivers, I'm not that hot on stuff like that.
<BarkingFish> Anyone else able to pick up the baton with chaospsychex and try to sort this please?
<ahox> Hi, I use gmail with kmail and at every mailcheck I get an "gmail: Unknown error. (Could not create collection)" followed by an  "Select failed, server replied: NO Unknown Mailbox: ( now in authenticated state ) ( Failure ) [ NONEXISTENT  ]". Any ideas?
<Daskreech> hays: fonts:/ in dolphin
<hays> Daskreech: is there support for .bdf fonts?
<Daskreech> No idea
<Daskreech> hays: seems that you can
<genii-around> Just make dir ~/.fonts and drop them in there
<hays> genii-around: moved...
<hays> genii-around: do I need to update any kind of cache/etc?
<genii-around> hays: xset fp rehash
<hays> genii-around: heh, cool  between that advice and this program I found to extract all the .dfont files... I've got 300 mac fonts :)
<genii-around> Nice
<hays> woot Helvetica haha
<vehemoth> how do you type the characters that aren't on your keyboard?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: how do I do it?
<Daskreech> Kcharselect
<vehemoth> cool, thanks
<ricardo> como faco para colocar as permmisoes para 1 usuario?
<vehemoth> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ricardo> como faco para colocar as permmisoes para 1 usuario?
<BluesKaj> !es | ricardo
<ubottu> ricardo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dank> Hello, I need help with kopete and msn-hotmail account... thank
<hays> Wow.  Apple fonts look good on Apple, but not great in Linux
<hays> I wonder if its a tuning problem with the font engine
<Daskreech> hays: Might be aliasing?
<phunyguy> hmmm..  so my issues with chrome aren't related to chrome at all.  The same thing happens in firefox and rekonq
<phunyguy> browsing just doesnt work, and even pinging things like facebook time out.
<phunyguy> but then the problem magically dissappears for another 5 minutes
<phunyguy> meanwhile torrent traffic is flowing in and out flawlessly
<phunyguy> so it leads me to believe it is DNS related, and my other PCs don't seem to have this issue
<_jam> I finally upgraded to 11.10. I use kontact. My kmail got migrated, but not my calendar
<phunyguy> so i go to a konsole, and type nslookup, then change server to 4.2.2.2.   same thing.  lookups to google, facebook, etc fail.
<_jam> what can I do to effect that migration?
<_jam> i had to run the kmail migrator manually, of course
<ScottyK> is there a users guide for Kubuntu that is availabe for download?
<Colin0912> Hello all i was wondering if some one could help me
<Colin0912> ???
<Colin0912> Im new to linux and not sure hwo to install a tar.gz
<Colin0912> how8
<Daskreech> Colin0912: what is the tar.gz ?
<Colin0912> D4X and open offic
<Colin0912> office*
<Colin0912> i extracted them to my download folder
<Colin0912> but not sure where to go from there
<vehemoth> Colin0912: you know about libreoffice right?
<Colin0912> i do yes but i do prefer openoffice i used to use it alot as a windows user
<vehemoth> d4x seems to be dead, I can't find much trace of it
<vehemoth> can you send me a link to where you got it from?
<Colin0912> ok
<vehemoth> last updated 2007
<Colin0912> mmm ok can you recommend a download manager?
<vehemoth> I've never used one personally but I can have a look for you
<Colin0912> thank you
<vehemoth> what is different in libreoffice compared to openoffice?
<vehemoth> the only thing I know is that libreoffice has far more features
<vehemoth> have you tried kget?
<Colin0912> ok i cant say i used it alot so i give it a try
<Colin0912> i havent no
<vehemoth> that seems to be the one you want to try first
<vehemoth> if you don't like I suggest opening up muon
<vehemoth> and searching for download manager
<Colin0912> ok
<Colin0912> got it
<Colin0912> i know how to do the software via DEB packages but not Tar.gz
<Colin0912> i know its via the terminal i belive
<Colin0912> believe*
<vehemoth> most things you need are in the software center (muon package manager for kubuntu)
<Colin0912> ahh ok
<vehemoth> I've yet had to install a .tar.gz
<Colin0912> fair enough
<vehemoth> I mean I've never had to
<Daskreech> Colin0912: try kget
<Colin0912> Anyone recommend a Email Client
<Daskreech> !email
<vehemoth> Colin0912: KMail?
<Colin0912> ok thank you
<Colin0912> right im going now going to sort things out
<Colin0912> thank you all
<Daskreech> Colin0912: If the tar ball has code in it then it should have a README or an INSTALLING file
<_jam> ok, i just had to manully import std.ics in the korganizer folder
<_jam> weird, but fine
<Daskreech> If it doesn't then it shoudl have a configure file
#kubuntu 2011-11-12
<_jam> is there a native way to seek kontact's calendar with google calendar?
<_jam> s/seek/sync/
<_jam> ok. wait. what. kmail is moving email between folders. at least two emails keep getting moved from the inbox to a subfolder, for no apparent reason
<_jam> I notice these two because I've left them unread to return to for later
<_jam> why would this possibly be happening
<Snowhog> Kontact and Kmail 4.7.3. Everything works just fine. But, when composing a new email, typing in the To field no longer looks in my Contacts, instead, it is looking at recent addresses only. If I click on the Select button I can choose from my Contacts. Why aren't my Contacts being looked at when typing in a recipient? It used to.
<Daskreech> _jam: There is a googledata plugin
<Quintasan> Snowhog: That's probably a bug in KDE, I suggest you check if it was reported already, if not then please report it at http://bugs.kde.org
<BluesKaj> !wma
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daskreech> !kmail
<_jam> Daskreech: it doesn't show up on the plugins list under calendar, though I do have akonadi-kde-resource-googledata installed
<ScottyK> How long do you think it will be until 4.7.3 will be in the official repos?
<Daskreech> ScottyK: Depends on what you mean by official I guess
<ScottyK> daskreech - I was looking at the news page on kubuntu.org
<Daskreech> ScottyK: Probably a month or more
<Daskreech> http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/178/26/ <-- _jam old article but should still work
<_jam> Daskreech: thanks! will check this out
<ScottyK> Daskreech - Thanks..
<Daskreech> ScottyK: they have 4 repos that it goes through so might take a while before they publicly announce it
<BarkingFish> Anyone still alive in here at this ungodly hour of the morning? :)
<szal> wrong question & you know it ;)
<BarkingFish> I need to see someone's help if there is.  I just got an email through confirming my subscription to a course to learn Korean - and I just realised something.
<BarkingFish> I have no idea how the myxzptlk to get my PC (localised in English (British)) to type in Korean with an English Keyboard.
<BarkingFish> Anyone got any ideas on how I can sort this please?
<BarkingFish> I need to be able basically to form Hangul, which is multisyllabic characters built into blocks :)
<szal> motherf....
<BarkingFish> szal: you ok?
<szal> I'm kind-of used to Konvi crashin already, but never had it crash while typing as of yet..
<BarkingFish> ah
<Guest44914> Hello! I've a problem. The starter [Alt] + [F2] doesn't start any more. How to reactivate it again?
<szal> Guest44914: tried to restart KDE?
<BarkingFish> szal: that'd be krunner, wouldn't it?
<Guest44914> szal: I logged on and of again.
<Guest44914> szal: I ment, I logged off and on again.
<BarkingFish> so anyone else got thoughts on my typing thingy? :)
<szal> BarkingFish: afaics, a Korean kb layout would do, plus a font that contains Hangul..  no idea about whether some other additional software is necessary, only I've read that you don't need a special input editor for Korean as for Chinese and Japanese, because the characters are assembled from a limited base set, and character assembly follows strict rules
<BarkingFish> szal: it follows very strict rules, each character/syllable is no more than 2 lines high, and is basically 1 to 2 chars wide, it's assembled in a set order too
<szal> though right now is about the worst time for asking Asia-related stuff, because most Asians won't be on now; you might have better luck in 10–12 hours
<axel_> szal: A restart didn't do it either.
<axel_> szal: How is this programm, plugin, ... called? So I can google it.
<szal> krunner
<axel_> szal: Thanks.
<Stronze> im having an issue with kubuntu opening ALL folders into movie player.
<Stronze> connection test
<Stronze> can anyone help me with that? only thing im finind is a ubuntu 10.10 solution to right click and open as and save as but right click in kubuntu doesnt give that option
<Stronze> finding*
<Stronze> anyone know how to solve kubuntu-desktop from opening folders into movie player without the ability to right click and open with option?
<Stronze> oookay now my apps in task bar where  switch between apps has gone REALLY thin
<Daskreech> Stronze: sup?
<Stronze> Stronze> can anyone help me with that? only thing im finind is a ubuntu 10.10 solution to right click and open as and save as but right click in kubuntu doesnt give that option
<Daskreech> Stronze: you are getting folders not opening in Dolphin?
<Stronze> dolphin?
<Stronze> im using kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu
<Daskreech> Stronze: ok nautilus then?
<jmichaelx> then you should be using dolphin as your file manager
<Stronze> yes dolphin
<Stronze> never noticed that before
<jmichaelx> in other words... dolphin is KDE's default file manager (what i meant to say)
<Daskreech> Stronze: Might help if you explained what the setup is
<Daskreech> are you in KDE or using Gnome with plasma desktop laid over it?
<Stronze> i just switched from ubuntu 11.10 to kubuntu using the GUI
<Stronze> been avoiding a fresh install
<Daskreech> Stronze: as in you logged in to Kubuntu from the KDM?
<Stronze> kdm? im just a normal user of linux, i only play with it when it breaks
<Daskreech> Stronze: ha ha the login screen :)
<Stronze> lol yes, i select kubuntu in login
<jmichaelx> Stronze: now we KNOW you are pulling our legs!!! Linus is ALWAYS broken!!
<jmichaelx> (just kidding)
<jmichaelx> Linux*
<Daskreech> Stronze: Great. ok press alt+F2 and type associations
<Daskreech> Should open File associations
<Corigo> 11.10 with KDE 4.7.2 when I launch gparted it shows a progress icon like it is launching, but then no UI appears
<Daskreech> Click on the arrow next to Inode and click on directory
<Daskreech> What's the Application Preference Order?
<Corigo> !kdm
<Daskreech> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kde-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 858 kB, installed size 2964 kB
<Daskreech> Corigo: try partitionmanager
<Daskreech> !info partitionmanager
<ubottu> partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): A partition management utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 270 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Daskreech> Stronze: or let me know if you get stucjk
<Daskreech> Blast
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Linus might be constantly broken too
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: well i had not considered that, but now that you mention it...
<jmichaelx> :)
<jmichaelx> perpetual kernel hacking could have that effect on even the best among us
<Daskreech> more so dealing with kernel hackers perpetually
<jmichaelx> especially that
<bartman2589> Hi everyone, someone in here the other day mentioned that 11.10 was up to version 4.7.4 of KDE, can someone point me to a ppa or repository for it?
<bartman2589> guess not huh
<vehemoth> bartman2589: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<vehemoth> 4.7.4 seems planned for december
<vehemoth> can you point me to something saying it's released
<Daskreech> bartman2589: A little hard since it doesn't exist
<Belial`> yeah, 4.7.4 won't be out until next month.
<Daskreech> 4.7.4 that is. I think last I heard 11.10 exists
<Belial`> the current version in the official 11.10 repos is 4.7.2 and the ppa has 4.7.3
<bartman2589> ok, I'm on 4.7.3 from the ppa right now
<Belial`> you're up to date then.
<bartman2589> ok, thanks, just wanted to make sure
<Belial`> np
<bartman2589> dumb question, I'm planning on putting together a new system in the next month or so built around a Phenom II 1055T (maybe even something a little bigger yet even if funds permit), and was wondering if it's worth it to move to 64 bit Kubuntu, I know there are several big problems still with 64 bit versions of linux (largely due to lack of applications for 64 bit), or not
<Stronze> Stronze> can anyone help me with that? only thing im finind is a ubuntu 10.10 solution to right click and open as and save as but right click in kubuntu doesnt give that option
<bartman2589> that didn't quite come out right, but I think you probably understand what I meant
<Belial`> if you're 4gb+ then yeah, might as well move to 64bit.
<Belial`> it's also proven faster in benchmarks vs. 32bit.
<bartman2589> just a bit concerned about the problems I've heard with getting things like Flash and even some sound hardware working under 64bit
<Belial`> i'm using 64bit flash 11 right now and haven't had one problem.
<phunyguy> flash has a native 64 bit version now, as well as a third party ppa for install/updates
<phunyguy> not to mention flash will be going away soon in favor of HTML5
<phunyguy> open standards ftw
<bartman2589> yeah I know they finally released a 64 bit version (god knows it took them long enough), but I've heard it's still kind of buggy
<phunyguy> haven't had any issues with it
<phunyguy> certainly performs better than gnash
<phunyguy> =P
<Belial`> performs real good here.
<Belial`> as a matter of fact, it's even better than before.
<bartman2589> right now I use Adobe's Flashplugin from medibuntu
<Belial`> i use to have issues with fullscreen flash videos all the time
<Belial`> haven't had one problem since 11.
<bartman2589> ok, thanks
<phunyguy> yeah I had bad performance issues with older flash / gnash
<phunyguy> videos were really choppy and it crashed all the time
<Belial`> i never tried gnash
<phunyguy> dont
<phunyguy> lol
<bartman2589> ATI catalyst drivers working ok for most people so far on 64 bit?  The new board I'm going to get has onboard ATI graphics and I want to kind of use that board as a 'stepping stone' until I can buy a better one and a dedicated videocard (the motherboard is free with the cpu purchase so I can't complain too much)
<Belial`> yeah, i haven't heard anything good about it performance wise, so i never bothered.
<Belial`> i haven't used the catalyst driver in some years.
<Belial`> it was so so about two, three years ago.
<bartman2589> I'm just trying to 'get my ducks all in a row' before I do build that new system, If I'm going to have problems with video drivers I'll probably opt for a different board (choice of 4 different ones available free with cpu), but the one I'm looking at is the only one that has shared memory higher than 256Mb with the onboard video
<Belial`> i'm on an i3 with integrated intel video and kwin runs great.
<Belial`> i also have a geforce gt420 with 1gb ram, but optimus doesn't work in linux.
<Belial`> so i'm stuck using the intel driver for now.
<bartman2589> what's 'Optimus'?
<Belial`> switchable graphics
<bartman2589> oh, ok
<Belial`> whenever an app is hardware accelerated, (flash, games, etc) it kicks on the dedicated card.
<Belial`> otherwise it uses the integrated solution.
<bartman2589> ah, nice feature from the sounds of it, if it works
<Belial`> works great in windows.
<Belial`> but i haven't really played any games recently.
<bartman2589> but why not just use the 'dedicated' card all the time?
<Belial`> well, some higher end laptops can switch off the integrated card in the bios.
<Belial`> mine doesn't.
<Daskreech> Stronze: aare you back?
<Belial`> i'm stuck using both if i'm in windows.
<Belial`> bartman2589: but the whole point of optimus is having performance with battery life.
<bartman2589> Ok, I've run into a few systems that didn't like to turn off the onboard graphics, had to disable in device manager in windows
<Belial`> when you don't need the extra power the gpu provides, it shuts down and uses the intel graphics.
<Belial`> which saves battery.
<Stronze> Daskreech, been here the whole time
<bartman2589> ok, makes sense, I don't own a laptop so not a big deal for me
<Belial`> i'm stuck with just my laptop for now.
<Daskreech> Stronze: You timed out about a minute after I gave a solution last time :)
<Stronze> Daskreech, thats my luck :/
<Belial`> i was thinking about building a phenom system.
<Daskreech> Stronze: Ok press alt+F2 and type associations
<Daskreech> Should open File associations
<bartman2589> I don't really have a need for a laptop yet so I stick with desktop systems
<Belial`> but i priced a core i5 quad core system for around the same price.
<Daskreech> Click on the arrow next to Inode and click on directory
<Daskreech> What's the Application Preference Order?
<bartman2589> I'm lucky enough to have a Microcenter store only a few miles away, kind of like a walk in version of Tigerdirect or NewEgg, pricing is even competitive or im many cases cheaper than Tigerdirect or NewEgg
<bartman2589> in*
<bartman2589> like with the Phenom II I'm looking at, it's $149.99 with choice of 4 different motherboards free with purchase, but it's in store purchase only
<jmichaelx> bartman2589:  were the one telling me about this the other night? (like in the detroit area?)
<bartman2589> or I can get $40 off a different motherboard
<bartman2589> yep
<jmichaelx> ahhh
<Stronze> Daskreech, not seeing inode. its listing file associations(configure file associations), association (class) attachment(class), personinvolvement (class) association member (property, attachment (property)
<bartman2589> finally got 11.10 installed and running!!!
<bartman2589> had to turn off acpi though via kernel switch
<bartman2589> and had to switch to a different run level and install nvidia-173 package to work with my video card
<bartman2589> once I did that it booted right into KDE and worked
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: glad you finally got that figured out
<Corigo> Daskreech: Partition manager only sees 1 of my 3 drives and I see no way to mark for RAID
<jmichaelx> straightened out8
<jmichaelx> *
<bartman2589> I learned a lot yesterday talking with everyone, my deepest thanks to all who tried to help me
<jmichaelx> i have also dealt with machines that just seemed to want to defy all attempts at getting them to work in linux
<jmichaelx> some turn out to run just fine, once you finally learn which hoops you initially need to jump through
<bartman2589> the jumping through hoops was what was driving me nuts :)
<bartman2589> <--- is not a circus animal
<jmichaelx> lol, i hear ya
<Stronze> bartman2589, i hear it pays great in peanuts tho
<bartman2589> but yeah, all seems well with it now, even managed to update to kde 4.7.3 without any problems and unlike the problems I had with network manager the other day that all works the way one would expect it to now
<bartman2589> lol
<jmichaelx> awesome... so you were able to nuke that unwanted network device entry?
<Daskreech> Stronze: What comes up for File associations?
<bartman2589> sort of, did a clean install of 11.10 from bootable flash drive, and it never showed up in 11.10 like it did in 10.10 and 11.04.  unlike in those versions the connection showed up in network manager itself just fine so I was able to edit it and didn't need to add a new one manually
<Stronze> Daskreech, KDE control module.
<Daskreech> Corigo: what version of partition manager?
<bartman2589> had to use 'nomodeset' and 'acpi=off' switches to start installer though, once I did that the text based installer worked just fine
<corigo> 11.10 with KDE 4.7.2 gparted prompts for password, opens a task tab, shows spinning icon, but never displays a UI window
<Stronze> Daskreech, there is an inode subsection
<Daskreech> Stronze: Hmm I get http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/12/plasma-desktops26305.jpg
<Daskreech> Stronze: with a little arrow beside it?
<phunyguy> corigo: open a konsole, and run gparted from there.  See what the error is.  My guess is a GTK theme display issue
<bartman2589> have you considered trying the standalone gparted disk to do your partitioning for the moment?
<bartman2589> you can get the iso and other files for the live gparted disc here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/index.php
<Stronze> Daskreech, thats exactly it and i found directory all by myself and it has all those with movie player included. i assume delete movie player?
<Daskreech> Stronze: That's what you are seeing?
<Daskreech> Stronze: Right put in Dolphin
<Stronze> Daskreech, its already there
<Daskreech> You can just put in dolphin and push it up to the top of the priority list
<Daskreech> corigo: run it from the command line. It is probably a theme issue
<Stronze> Daskreech,  it goes dolphin, gwenview,  file manger
<Stronze> Daskreech,  no konquer like your image
<Daskreech> Stronze: That's good enough
<Daskreech> Click Apply
<bartman2589> dumb question since I'm kind of new to irc chatting, but is the text I see highlighted (addressed to me) in orange a private message?  I'm using the windows version of quassel right now still from my windows machine until I get a bunch of things transferred to my Kubuntu box
<Stronze> Daskreech,  i assumed so but figure di better list whats showing incase you spotted something needing fix
<Stronze> Daskreech,  Configuration file "/home/stronze/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" not writable.
<Stronze> Please contact your system administrator.
<bartman2589> like the message from Stronze replying to my comment about not being a circus animal, that was highlighted in orange
<Daskreech> Stronze: can you tell me what the persmissions there  are ?
<Stronze> bartman2589, its not private but highlighted since it has your name
<bartman2589> Ok, thanks
<bartman2589> again, learning something new, goes with my saying "If you don't learn at least one new thing every day you're doing something wrong"
<corigo> Maybe a restart was required after install. Running from command line launched the UI after a restart
<Stronze> Daskreech, when i click edit, it says owner read write but group and others says read only
<Daskreech> Stronze: and you are the owner?
<Daskreech> !tab | bartman2589
<ubottu> bartman2589: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Stronze> Daskreech, yeps and only user
<Daskreech> Stronze: >_>
<bartman2589> thanks
<Daskreech> Stronze: umm. close file associations and reopen
<Stronze> Daskreech, seems file associations has locked up
<wgh_> ?
<corigo> Nope, very strange. Launches fine from the command line, but from the Launcher it fails every time
<Daskreech> Bah netdied
<Daskreech> what was the last thing that I said?
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone.
<Daskreech> Hello
<bartman2589> [22:27:48] <Daskreech> Bah netdied
<Daskreech> bartman2589: Very Cute :)
<bartman2589> hehe
<kamilnadeem> Hi Daskreech
<corigo> any suggested tutorials on setting up a RAID5 array in Kubuntu?
<bartman2589> before that it was: [22:17:16] <Daskreech> Stronze: umm. close file associations and reopen
<kamilnadeem> guys, I have created a new Blog about Linux and FOSS: http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/ .
<kamilnadeem> Please check it and share if you find it interesting or informative.
<kamilnadeem> Also The First post introduces non FOSS people to our very own Ubuntu .
<Stronze> Daskreech,  did i ping out?
<Daskreech> DOn't know I timed out as well
<Daskreech> kamilnadeem: Hello
<kamilnadeem> Hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> kamilnadeem: how are you?
<Stronze> Daskreech, we was at im the one and only user
<Daskreech> Stronze: what was the last thing you saw from me?
<kamilnadeem> great , and you?
<Daskreech> Stronze: Ah and File associations was frozen? Is it still like that?
<Stronze> Daskreech, no i was able to close it.. <Stronze> Daskreech, i got it to close and i tried moving and redeleting buts not letting me make changes and giving same dialog box
<Daskreech> Stronze: strange. Ok give me moment
<Daskreech> Stronze: what's in that file?
<Daskreech> kamilnadeem: I'm fine :)
<kamilnadeem> Great.
<Stronze> Daskreech,  you mean the association order?
<corigo> I guess I'll restart and see if my RAID array is still there...
<Daskreech> Stronze: no in the ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<Daskreech> corigo: Cross your toes
<Daskreech> kamilnadeem: Good to hear :)
<kamilnadeem> Sorry for posting about my blog here guys, I forgot that these are support channels, I have just been reprimanded on the main ubuntu channel . My mistake
<Daskreech> kamilnadeem: Yep bad place for it. Try an offtopic chan
<kamilnadeem> yes Daskreech , doing just that , this moment
<Daskreech> Stronze: I would guess it's not empty?
<Stronze> Daskreech,  http://pastebin.com/PTuvh9z0
<corigo> Hmm. at reboot (after BIOS to point at right boot drive) the UI drops away before login and I'm at a (initramfs) command line screen
<Daskreech> Stronze: try mv ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.two
<saravana> guys im going to install kubuntu 11.04.but which is the best 32 or 64 bit
<Daskreech> saravana: how much memory do you have?
<corigo> stuck at BusyBox v1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2) built-in shell (ash)
<saravana> 500 gb
<Stronze> Daskreech,  copy paste whole thing you typedf?
<Stronze> Daskreech, typed*
<Daskreech> Stronze: yes
<Daskreech> saravana: that's hard drive. How much RAM do youhave?
<saravana> 4 gb
<corigo> Maybe I should start over with Nexenta and ZFS. Anyone know if there is KDE support for Nexenta?
<saravana> Daskreech: 4 gb RAM
<Daskreech> saravana: 64 GB
<Daskreech> saravana: 64 Bit I mean
<saravana> Daskreech: ya thanks dude
<saravana> Daskreech: how can i install without losin my data
<Daskreech> saravana: I don't know what your current setup is
<saravana> Daskreech: now im usin 11.04 beta
<saravana> kubuntu Daskreech
<Daskreech> saravana: do you have a /home partition ?
<saravana> ya i hav Daskreech
<Daskreech> saravana: Then just don't delete it
<saravana> das
<Daskreech> Stronze: Hi
<Stronze> Daskreech, i think i might have pinged out
<saravana> Daskreech:  i hav to delete only the root
<saravana> Daskreech:  isnt it
<Daskreech> saravana: When you are installing do a custom partitioning and tell it delete / but do not format /home
<Daskreech> Stronze: You did
<Stronze> Daskreech, when wifi slows, i dont know i lost connection
<Daskreech> Happens to me as well
<Hacker|laptop> Is it possible for flash to run doubles on top of itself?
<saravana> Daskreech:  then what about root
<Stronze> Daskreech,  Stronze> Daskreech, with the MV, invalid protocol. without, no file exist
<Daskreech> Stronze: with the MV invalid protocol? What is giving you that error?
<Stronze> Daskreech, is it possible to sudo edit the file?
<Stronze> Daskreech, i copy pasted into dolphine
<Daskreech> Stronze: oh ha
<Daskreech> Stronze: press F4 and you will get a black window at the bottom of dolphin
<Daskreech> paste it in there
<saravana> Daskreech:  what about root
<vehemoth> error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vehemoth> any ideas? I have libopenal1 installed
<Daskreech> saravana: the only thnig you might need from root is /etc you can back that up if you like
<Daskreech> saravana: Welcome back
<Stronze> Daskreech, ug..i copy pasted into dolphin
<Daskreech> Stronze: That's fine. Press F4 and you will get a terminal within dolphin
<Stronze> Daskreech, would it be easier to sudo edit that file in terminal?
<Daskreech> paste it in there
<saravana> Daskreech:  whats the use of etc
<Daskreech> saravana: it's the configuration files for anything that will affect the entire computer. Such as networking or the RAID arrangement or databases and so on
<Stronze> Daskreech,  okay the orginal disappeared and now mimeapps.list.two is showing
<saravana> when i install 11.10 it will install its own etc know
<Daskreech> Stronze: oktry the file applications again
<Daskreech> saravana: yes it will
<saravana> Daskreech: k then i will format the root and delete the home
<Stronze> Daskreech,  problem sovled. when i went to remove mplayer, it was already gone
<Daskreech> saravana: and not delete the home
<Daskreech> Stronze: :-D
<saravana> Daskreech: oh k
<Daskreech> saravana: home is where all yourdata is
<Stronze> Daskreech, thanks bud, ill put you in for an MRE
<Daskreech> Stronze: Sorry it took so long
<Stronze> Daskreech,  its the lil things that seem complicated :/
<Daskreech> Stronze: never seen that file not be writeable before
<saravana> Daskreech: ok then anything wwhich i should do while installing
<Stronze> Daskreech, just dont look inside my computer, you might find more things that your never seen :/
<Stronze> Daskreech,  meaning OS
<Daskreech> saravana: yes when it asks to install you will come to a section asking about partitioning
<bartman2589> oh, and here I thought maybe there was a 'Dust Bunny' Family Reunion taking place in there ;)
<Daskreech> Stronze: choose custom partitioning then where it says /home make sure that says do not format (it's not checked)
<Daskreech> Stronze: Whoops that' was for saravana ^^^
<Stronze> Daskreech, yeah i was wondering about that
<Daskreech> Stronze: I'm sure. Linux is fun like that almost everyone has some little tweak that makes the OS their own
<saravana> Daskreech: k
<saravana> Daskreech: then wat to do
<bartman2589> hmmmm, haven't had an MRE since I was on active duty for Dessert Shield/Storm
<Stronze> Daskreech, i dont tweek mine. im just a glorified windows user compared yall
<Stronze> bartman2589, they have gotten better since then
<bartman2589> Me too Stronze, but I've been a Windows user since the 3.0 days
<Daskreech> saravana: as long as /home isn't set to be formatted then you should be ok
<bartman2589> so I've heard
<bartman2589> about the MRE's I mean
<Stronze> bartman2589,  except the scambled eggs, what ever idiot thought that up as an mre better not ever cross my path
<Daskreech> Stronze: you are looking at linux you are already a windows user covered in glory :)
<bartman2589> no more dehydrated pork patties?
<Stronze> bartman2589, i been using ubuntu since 2007
<Stronze> bartman2589, if it works, i dont mess with it and just use it
<saravana> Daskreech: now can i start installing
<Daskreech> saravana: if you like. are you using the lIve CD/
<Daskreech> ?
<bartman2589> I started using pc's in 1985ish when my dad bought my sister and I a PCjr
<Stronze> Daskreech, i cant even used windows no more. i get disgusted at load times and always asking where the F*** is everything and why wont this work and etc
<bartman2589> I didn't start seriously using linux until 2009, played around with it a bit a few years before that though
<saravana> im gonna install using pendrive
<Stronze> bartman2589,  i grew up around computers since my old man always had them but i only got on em and played games. i used windows 95
<saravana> Daskreech: is that ok
<bartman2589> I'm still stuck with XP, takes a long time to load sometimes compared to my linux machine, I do have a legit copy of Win7 i could install on my machine that's using XP right now but Win7 doesn't support the graphics card that's in that machine
<Daskreech> saravana: If it's the live environment you can log in here to ask questions
<Stronze> bartman2589, vista was the last straw
<Stronze> bartman2589, i was in my first deployment and XP got so boggy that i couldnt play movies without closing anything and everything. so bought this laptop and vista pissed me off so bad that i installed ubuntu the moment i got back to germany
<Stronze> bartman2589, hell i was trying to figure out fedora on the old laptop that i bought an install cd from a hoji shop
<bartman2589> I actually sort of like Win7 aside from a few things, one is UAC, and there's a feature where it copies your files as you access them to a 'secure location' to try to prevent virus infection, problem is it doesn't always copy them back to where they originally were when you're done accessing them
<saravana> Daskreech: can i install using pendrive
<Daskreech> saravana: Yes
<bartman2589> I did, saravana
<bartman2589> but I couldn't use unetbootin under windows to make my install usb flashdrive, kept getting 'Boot Error' messages
<saravana> thanks dude for helpin me now im going to installl 11.10
<Stronze> bartman2589,  i have zero interest in ever using windows. only reason i still have vista on this one is for updating my gps and lil odds and ends that requires windows
<bartman2589> had to use Universal USB Installer from PendriveLinux
<bartman2589> I use Windows mainly because some programs I want to learn to use like Poser and 3DS Max and a few others won't run under WINE yet
<Stronze> i even cancled netflix cuz i couldnt stream from linux and was tired of streaming from the xbox
<bartman2589> but even under Linux I use a few Windows apps like Imgburn and Infrarecorder because I've never had any luck getting K3b to work right
<bartman2589> K3b is my coaster maker for if I ever have company
<Daskreech> yeah I tend to keep a really really light windows install in Vbox for things that need Windows but that means I haven't opened it for over a year at this point
<bartman2589> I'm on OEM versions of XP, don't think I could run them on Virtualbox because of the licensing, not sure though
<Stronze> i dont have a windows disk to install into virtual box
<Stronze> i dont want to pirate one either. im that disgusted with windows software....thats sad when someone wont even steal your produvt
<bartman2589> the computer I'm on right now is an old compaq, and the one I just installed 11.10 on is an old gateway system
<bartman2589> lol
<Stronze> my old HP can handle 9.10 but i never went further since its was a backup computer and i have this one...even tho its falling apart
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: why would you not be able to run your OEM windows in virtualbox?
<vehemoth> I seemed to have solved my problem by using a symbolic link from libopenal.so.0 to libopenal.so.1
<Stronze> usb keyboard, battery wont charge and some hardware in the laptop fails and says check cable. never again do i touch the isnide of a computer
<jmichaelx> Stronze: it may actually be that a cable is loose or disconnected inside your laptop :(
<Stronze> jmichaelx i looked and the battery stopped working
<bartman2589> my oem XP's are each preactivated XP pro discs, they check to see if they're being installed on a Compaq/HP or on a Gateway
<bartman2589> I don't know if the system information is made available to them through virtualbox
<jmichaelx> i need to take a sony vaio apart this weekend in order to reconnected the keyboard cable... you have to take the WHOLE bloody thing aprt
<bartman2589> just haven't tried
<bartman2589> weird, most of the time with laptops there's a panel up near the hinges that pops off so you can get to some screws and then the keyboard just tips up and out
<Stronze> the back story: brother knocked glass of sweet ice tea into laptop. keyboard stop working. took apart and tried to save keyboard by cleaning connections. wouldnt boot saing that hardware failed and check cable. i took apart again trying to find loose wires. didnt work so i put it up and ordered a new kayboard.when it arrived i took apart and installed new keyboard.
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i see.... i have installed dell OEM disks in virtualbox several times without issue... and as i understand it, you are not even violating your license, if the virtual installation is on the same machine for which it was licensed
<Stronze> computer stated workign on its own but battery wouldnt charge
<Stronze> and the new keyboard rarely works since it was right type but wrong cable plug in and i had to bend in half and force sideways to plug in which i assume has damaged the the cable so i dont touch the inside of the computer
<bartman2589> jmichaelx, ok, I didn't know that, but to be honest neither system is really powerful enough to run XP very well in a virtual machine, both old 32 bit processor systems
<bartman2589> so I dual boot
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: yea, your performance will be much better if it's not running as a VM
<bartman2589> very true, if it were say a 6 core Phenom II or FX6100 then that would be a different matter, would still run ok for the most part I think, but on an old P4 2.8ghz or a P4 2.2ghz I don't think it would work so well
<jmichaelx> it's a rare occasion that i use windows... wheni do, it is usually to see how a webpage renders in ie, as compared to other browsers
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i used to run XP SP3 on a 1.6GHz celeron laptop, with 1GB RAM.... it was no rocket, but was quite usuable
<jmichaelx> usable*
<bartman2589> that being the case you might want to look at an article I recently found on Webupd8, microsoft has released virtual machines for IE 7,8 & 9 for exactly the purpose of testing web pages
<bartman2589> I'll see if I can find the link
<jmichaelx> bartman2589: i used to run XP SP3 in virtualbox**
<Stronze> well bye everyone, time for a coffin nail and play some eternal lands. thanks Daskreech, your awesome
<jmichaelx> i still have that VM, but have since moved it to another machine
<Daskreech> Stronze: I'm trying to get back into that. really liked that game
<bartman2589> jmichaelx, here's the link to the article I mentioned: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/test-websites-in-internet-explorer-9-8.html
<Stronze> Daskreech, i been playing for 4-5 months, its pretty good in my opinion
<jmichaelx> ty bartman2589
<bartman2589> webupd8 has a lot of information for linux users even if most of it is geared towards gnome desktop users
<Stronze> Daskreech, i have the same username there so hit me up if you need anything
<bartman2589> never heard of eternal lands
<corigo> What is a good notepad editor?
<Stronze> bartman - 3d game that runs native on linux
<Stronze> or at least ubuntu
<bartman2589> simple one is kwrite, not many features, simple straight forward text only editor
<bartman2589> corigo, or you could use something like leafpad which is admittedly a gtk app but it's pretty much a clone of windows notepad
<Stronze> bartman2589, ever play runescape?
<bartman2589> no, used to play WoW, DDO, and Runes of Magic though
<Stronze> bah i refuse to play for online gaming on my laptop.
<bartman2589> DDO is free to play now, and Runes of Magic is too
<Stronze> i played a graphic and text web browser game for like 11 years but it closed down due to some drama and i migrated to eternal lands
<corigo> not the one I was trying to rememeber
<bartman2589> like Ultima?
<corigo> kate
<Stronze> never heard of ultima
<jmichaelx> this whole deal with ghost entries in the taskbar is really getting old
<bartman2589> corigo, kate is a more complex editor than leafpad or kwrite, but if you're working with multiple documents it's really nice since you can have all of them open at once in a single window and just switch back and forth by choosing them on the left side list in kate
<jmichaelx> if they do release 4.7.8 with this bug still present, and think i am finally going to part ways with KDE
<bartman2589> Ultima Online, was kind of a predecessor to Runescape I think
<bartman2589> it was really popular for several years
<jmichaelx> s/and think i/i think/
<Daskreech> corigo: kate?
<Daskreech> It's the advanced version of kwrite
<bartman2589> it's got a graphics window and a text window too
<bartman2589> ultima online I mean
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: sucks eh. are you running 4.7.3 ?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yep... seems worse than in 4.7.2
<bartman2589> Kate also support rich text editing I think, doesn't it?
<Stronze> bartman - i played runescape ack in like 2000 or before for a short time but got tired of the community. seems to childish
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: 4.7.3 fixed it for me (so far)
<bartman2589> yeah, kind of why I left WoW, couldn't get any of my guildmates to help me with quests and got sick of getting gangked by bored lvl 70+ Horde
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: glad to hear it. for me, 4.7.3 actually caused this problem to appear on one machine i have, that up until that point had seemed to be immune
<Stronze> bartman2589, i play only free games. wasnt interested in playing enternal lands but it ran native on linux so i tried it and it grew on me. i prefer graphic and text browser games with a good community. but after the game i played closed, i was looking for a new home
<bartman2589> 4.7.3 is working great for me so far, though I did have to disable desktop effects, made it kind of sluggish with them on and I can't stand all the transparency anyway, I usually do much the same on any Windows install I use too, you'd be surprised how much it speeds up things like window switching and other things
<bartman2589> I pretty much only play free games too when I do play them, but mostly I spend my time in Second Life just hanging out and chatting with friends I've made there
<Stronze> never cared to try second life. i like rpg's
<Stronze> eer mmorpg
<jmichaelx> geeks and their friday nights.... sigh
<jmichaelx> :-D
<bartman2589> second life is sort of like an mmorpg without the rpg part, or a chat client with a fully immersive 3d environment
<Snowhog> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Stronze> i figured it was like that
<jmichaelx> the police have arrived
<Stronze> O_o
<bartman2589> so I see, getting kind of panicky aren't they?
<Stronze> *runs*
<Stronze> laters everyone
<jmichaelx> adios
<bartman2589> have fun
<Stronze> Daskreech, same name in EL, need help, just ask. bartman2589 if you try it, hit me up and ill help
<Daskreech> Stronze: cool
<bartman2589> Ok
<corigo> woo hoo got RAID 5 volume setup and mounted, set permissions now another reboot
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, all. :)
<LINKSWORD2> OK, interesting....
<corigo> hi linksword2
<LINKSWORD2> My computer does NOT like Kubuntu 11.10. I've had to uninstall 11.10 and start over with a previous Kubuntu version several times.
<LINKSWORD2> Now I'm being prompted to upgrade again to 11.10, and I want those prompts to stop.
<Snowhog> LINKSWORD2: Change Software Sources > Updates > Release upgrade to Never.
<corigo> Linksword2: Applications -> Settings -> System Settings -> Application & System Notifications -> Other Notifications -> Upgrade Information
<LINKSWORD2> I've found a possibly better option.
<LINKSWORD2> I've set Kubuntu's software upgrade options to LTS releases only.
<saravana> hi guys just now i finished installing kubuntu 11.10
<saravana> what are the sofwares i should install
<Daskreech> saravana: Depends on what you want?
<saravana> Daskreech:  i need skype
<saravana> how to install it
<Daskreech> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<saravana> does it available in soft package
<saravana> i downloaded skype but it is not installing .
<saravana> now downloadin dependencies
<saravana> Daskreech: i hav installed skype
<Daskreech> saravana: Great
<saravana> Daskreech: can u suggest me some intrest software of kubuntu
<Daskreech> saravana: What are your interests?
<saravana> wallpapers songs themes whatever things makes my system looks cool Daskreech
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> Songs I don't know if they are still in the repos
<Daskreech> !info wallpaper
<ubottu> wallpaper (source: wallpaper): Find images which can be used as wallpapers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Daskreech> !info kde-wallpapers
<ubottu> kde-wallpapers (source: kde-wallpapers): set of wallpapers for the Plasma workspace. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45016 kB, installed size 47132 kB
<Daskreech> I actually don't know if that's the same as kdewallpapers
<Daskreech> !info kdewallpapers
<ubottu> kdewallpapers (source: kdeartwork): wallpapers released with KDE Plasma Workspaces. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 91243 kB, installed size 93208 kB
<Daskreech> Probably not
<saravana> Daskreech: thats fine
<Daskreech> !info tropic-wallpapers
<ubottu> tropic-wallpapers (source: tropic-look): Tropic look - Wallpapers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 733 kB, installed size 792 kB
<saravana> Daskreech:  where is tropic wall
<Daskreech> saravana: In the package manager
<phoenix_firebrd> I want you to vote for kde https://verein.ing-diba.de/sonstiges/10115/kde-ev
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: You should probablymention that you can vote three times
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: we should add this to the channel topic
<Daskreech> No we should not
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: its very sad that the ranking has dropped to 1033
<Daskreech> I know it was 1088 earlier
<Daskreech> I've been trying to get the votes to 5000
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: thank you
<Daskreech> That would place us over 500 which is comfortable
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: as a tip if you have a hotmail account you can make 3 aliases which give you 9 more votes :-D
<saravana> Daskreech: there is no tropic look in package manager
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i thought of that , but i was afraid that they may disqualify kde because of that
<Daskreech> saravana: tropic-wallpaper is the name of the package
<saravana> ya its not there dude
<phoenix_firebrd> saravana: India?
<saravana> yup phoenix_firebrd
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: Thought of that but not sure why that would be held against them
<phoenix_firebrd> saravana: Tamildnadu?
<Daskreech> saravana: you have universe enabled?
<saravana> Daskreech: no
<Daskreech> saravana: thats' whre it is
<saravana> phoenix_firebrd:  yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: The companies like google use to do ban account who do these type of things
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: they have a lot of ban stuff up front
<Daskreech> You can't use mangled aliases
<saravana> phoenix_firebrd:  u r from
<phoenix_firebrd> saravana: same
<Daskreech> you can't use blacklisted domains
<saravana> phoenix_firebrd: chennai
<Daskreech> You can't use throwaway accounts
<phoenix_firebrd> saravana: yes
<saravana> phoenix_firebrd: studying?
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i have 6 email accounts, so if you feel its ok to vote with that, then its 18 more votes from me
<Daskreech> Having said that you can use different real accounts 3 times each
<saravana> Daskreech:  how to enable it
<phoenix_firebrd> saravana: working, Embedded systems programmer
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: I think it would be ok they just want to be able to reach you when it's done
<saravana> phoenix_firebrd: tamil theriyuma??????????? :-)
<Daskreech> saravana: in apper click settings and see if universe is checked. If it is then click apply
<phoenix_firebrd> saravana: enna kelvi ithu ?
<saravana> phoenix_firebrd: chumma
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i certainly can say that , the bank did find a good way of advertising
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: i have an idea
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: 1000000 euro  :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: Its an International firm right so..
<Daskreech> phoenix_firebrd: pluss they get millions of e-mails
<Daskreech> Hooray
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: I will mail all the popular linux websites to post a message or an article regarding this voting. Let them give back something to kde
<phoenix_firebrd> Daskreech: The bank will be spam marking , he he he
<Daskreech> :)
<saravana> Daskreech: there is no setting option and there are two things in the name of apper common apper and worksapce apper
<Daskreech> saravana: Bah sorry Muon
<saravana> Daskreech: in muon there is no apperence setting
<saravana> Daskreech:  where it is
<saravana> Daskreech: ????
<bartman2589> dumb question time again, is there a shell pipe utility that I can use to send the output from one command to the clipboard?  I know I can send to another program easily enough like 'ls /etc/bin | less' if I wanted to have the display pause after each screenfull of data, but is there a utility that I can do something like 'ls /etc/bin | clipboard' for example with that would copy the output to the clipboard?
<fayaz> bartman2589: this should get you started: "qdbus org.kde.klipper /klipper org.kde.klipper.klipper.setClipboardContents hello"
<bartman2589> I have a quick question about using fstab to mount hard drives at boot, I'm wondering how I can add a mount location that contains a space in the name to fstab, if I use the method needed to cd to it by putting a \ before the space character mount complains that the line has an error in it
<bartman2589> the volume label on the drive in question has a space in it, and if I comment out the line in fstab and click on the drive in dolphin it mounts at '/media/1Tb Windows' (with a space between '1Tb' & 'Windows') without a problem, but if I try to make fstab mount it at the same location it complains
<bartman2589> I've tried enclosing the path in both single quotes and double quotes but neither works, only thing I haven't really tried is enclosing the mountpoint name itself in quotes
<saravana> hi guys i need to install adobe flash player for kubuntu 11.10
<saravana> how toinstall flas player
<saravana> need adobe flash player for google chrome and firefox
<saravana> how to install
<saravana> help me out
<vehemoth> muon package manager
<vehemoth> saravana: type in flash
<vehemoth> or flashplugin if you want more precise results
<saravana> k
<saravana> vehemoth: when i try to install plugin
<saravana> an error shown
<saravana> vehemoth: Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packages.
<vehemoth> are you installing updates?
<vehemoth> did you kill any application that was installing software or updates?
<saravana> vehemoth: think so yes
<vehemoth> make sure no updaters or software installers are running
<vehemoth> then type into terminal
<vehemoth> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<vehemoth> it should give some output, if it's short paste back here
<saravana> vehemoth: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<vehemoth> try running sudo dpkg --configure -a then
<saravana> vehemoth:i did it many commands came
<vehemoth> saravana: can you explain further?
<vehemoth> did it have a lot of output?
<vehemoth> if it didn't seem to have any sort of error message, go back into muon and try installing flash again
<saravana> there is no error mes and aa
<saravana> all
<saravana> but i have installed adobe plugin which is available in muon
<saravana> vehemoth: but it is not workin for web browsers
<vehemoth> which one did you install?
<vehemoth> I have both flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader installed
<vehemoth> saravana: which one did you install?
<vehemoth> I have both flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-downloader installed
<saravana> vehemoth: installer
<vehemoth> I'd install downloader as well and see if that works if installer didn't
<saravana> vehemoth:  hey dude my muon is not respondind
<saravana> g
<saravana> vehemoth: it is not installing and removing
<vehemoth> g??
<vehemoth> I mark for installation
<vehemoth> and then apply changes
<saravana> vehemoth: what to do now muon is not workin properly
<vehemoth> what do you mean it's not working
<vehemoth> what did you do?
<vehemoth> so long as it's not currently installing or removing
<saravana> vehemoth: ya
<vehemoth> you should be able to exit it but I can't garuntee anything
<vehemoth> and then install it using apt-get
<saravana> its not even gettin closed
<saravana> is there any thing like system restore
<vehemoth> what's system restore?
<saravana> like the one in win xp
<vehemoth> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-downloader
<Shaan7> saravana: muon software center or muon package manager?
<Shaan7> saravana: oor maybe just reboot
<saravana> Shaan7: software manager
<saravana> Shaan7:  sorry
<saravana> Shaan7: software center
<vehemoth> wow, there's a muon software center
<vehemoth> awesome
<vehemoth> night
<Shaan7> saravana: hmm then if a reboot doesnt help, use the package manager and see if it works
<saravana> Shaan7: ya i will try now
<mirrakor> whom do I have to bribe to get a package into the ubuntu repositories?
<Guest28091> hello
<Guest34376> hello
<ubuntu> un saludo
<g0th> hi
<ubuntu> si estoy modo live de ubuntu y quiero instalar algo cual es el password de root?
<g0th> I cannot click on anything on the kde panel.
<ubuntu> como si estuviera probando ubuntu
<g0th> it is non responsive
<g0th> and the first desktop is supposed to have a background slideshow but it is just black
<g0th> also I should have 6 horizontal desktops but it seems it is 6 desktops in 2 rows (instead of 1)
<g0th> what's going on?
<g0th> Also: whenever I try to upload something with firefox the upload window never finnishes loading
<g0th> I have to use chromium for that
<g0th> my system seems to behave very strange, any help?
<saravana> which adobe flash player will suit all the browsers
<g0th> maybe I should ask in #ubuntu (more people around there)?
<g0th> or is this a #kde issue?
<g0th> hello? ....
<g0th> I cannot click on anything on the kde panel. it is non responsive  and the first desktop is supposed to have a background slideshow but it is just black  also I should have 6 horizontal desktops but it seems it is 6 desktops in 2 rows (instead of 1).   Also: whenever I try to upload something with firefox the upload window never finnishes loading, so I have to use chromium for that. What's going on??
<g0th> how do I make my system not "fucked up"
<g0th> what's causing this?
<g0th> the most urgent issue is the non responsive kde panel
<TheLastProject> I unfortunately do not know what to do, but I would recommend not re-posting your question every 2 minutes or using the #ubuntu channel, as your question is about KDE, which has nothing to do with the default installation. If there's someone who knows the answer he will most likely help you soon enough.
<TheLastProject> Is it possible to auto-hide the taskbar when a certain application is in focus or only on a certain desktop (as in, only on Desktop 2 but not on Desktop 1)?
<Martt> hi everybody
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: hi
<Martt> I got some problem with Kubuntu: can someone help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: what is the problem>
<Martt> I have a mp3 player (samsung yp t9j) and amarok does not recognise it
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: let me check
<Martt> sure
<Martt> thanks a lot
<Martt> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: can you check if the plugin "MTP Collection" is enabled in Amarok
<Martt> where am I supposed to check? I never used amarok to syncronize an mp3 reader
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: goto setting menu and select configure amarok
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: on the left side panel select plugins
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: on the right side panel , can you see the "MTP Collection" selected?
<Martt>  "MTP Collection" is selected
<Martt> but there is no  MTP device plugin
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: you are in the settings dialog right?
<Martt> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: inside plugins ?
<Martt> yes, sure
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: thats strange
<Martt> Have I got someting to install with Muon?
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: did you remove anything related to amarok?
<Martt> nothing
<Martt> I have got Kubuntu 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: ok wait
<Martt> yeah
<nodragon> i still use 11.04
<nodragon> hehe
<nodragon> could you tell me what are the differences?
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: open muon
<Martt> ok
<nodragon> thx
<Martt> nodragon: just a second
<nodragon> ok
<Martt> phoenix_firebrd: opened it
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: check if libmtp is installed
<nodragon> then?
<Martt> it looks like such lib is not installed
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: libmtp9?
<Martt> phoenix_firebrd: no
<Martt> it is not installed
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: is it available for installation?
<Martt> but I cannot see such lib neither in the downloading section
<Martt> so I cannot install it
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: are you using the software center or the muon?
<Martt> muon
<Martt> I am on Kubuntu
<Martt> is it possible to check using the Konsole ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: just to confirm, is this the one you are using http://jontheechidna.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/viewimprovements.png?
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: http://jontheechidna.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/viewimprovements.png
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: ?
<Martt> ops... I think I am using Muon Software centre
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: ok, open muon
<Martt> ok I have just checked
<Martt> libmtp is installed
<Martt> *libmtp9
<Martt> but mtp-tools is not installed
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: install mtp-tools
<Martt> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: installed?
<Martt> not yet
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: ok
<Martt> it looks like the installation is blocked at 66%
<Martt> I don't know why it is taking so much time
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: is your internet connect good?
<Martt> yes
<Martt> here it is: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/14348695.png/
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: did the status  increase from 66%
<Martt> no
<Martt> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/14348695.png/
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: it seems that you have a pending installation issue
<Martt> yes
<Martt> it says it is configurating flashplayer
<Martt> well
<Martt> just finished :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: installed?
<Martt> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: unplug your mp3 player, restart amarok, plug your mp3 player and see if it is detected
<Martt> kubuntu detected it but amarok did not
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: can you post a snap?
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: some image showing your detected
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: some image showing your device detected
<Martt> just a second
<Martt> here it is
<Martt> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/337/schermata1mz.png/
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: was it detected like this before?
<Martt> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: wait
<Martt> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: connect you mp3 player, open terminal , run the command "mtp-detect" and paste the output here using paste.kde.org
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: nice wallpaer, where did you get it?
<Martt> i can't remeber
<Martt> if you want it i'm gonna give it to you
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: ok
<Martt> however, my output:
<Martt> http://paste.kde.org/145310/
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt:  this shows that kubuntu detects fine
<Martt> well
<Martt> but amarok does not
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: can you paste a snap of the plugins settings
<Martt> here it is: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/249/schermata2c.png/
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: so the mtp plugin is present
<Martt> so.. why amarok does not detect it?
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: checking
<JoeSomebody> hi, i was looking for a "getting started in kubuntu" pdf, is there one , or something downloadable somewhere?
<Cenbe> Trying to set up networking manually (by populating /etc/network/interfaces), but resolvconf always wants to remove my DNS settings at startup. How can I fix it?
<Cenbe> I do have the dns-* entries in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Cenbe> And I commented out the start and stop lines in /etc/init for NetworkManager.
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: can you paste the output of the command "mtp-albums" using paste.kde.org
<Martt> sure
<Martt> http://paste.kde.org/145316/
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: is your mp3 player empty?
<Martt> no
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: i have tried all i know, for you to know even my 5800 is not getting detected
<Martt> damn...
<Martt> i have to use seven...
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: wait here someone with better expertise than me can help you
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: if you can check back tomorrow, i may possibly try something in the mean time
<Martt> ok
<Martt> thanks a lot
<Martt> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Martt: yw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<saba> hi all
<Guest44132> when I try to install wine it apt tells me it needs to get 180 megs from repo
<Guest44132> is it correct behaviour ?
<Guest44132> why does it needs  libqt4-designer:i386 for wine ?
<BluesKaj> Guest44132, , perhaps the #wine chat can answer your query
<Guest44132> BluesKaj: did apt asked for 180 megs from repos when you installed wine ?
<Guest44132> bcz I dont remember wine requiring some packages to install from the repos
<Guest44132> *so
<BluesKaj> i don't use wine , but that sounds reasonable , Guest44132 .it needs few libs that's for sure
<Guest44132> apparently #wine is invite only channel
<BluesKaj> try #winehq
<Guest44132> right, it is #winehq
<Guest44132> some thing odd is happening here with my fresh kubuntu install. a lot of packets are being dropped
<Guest44132> broadcom wireless card
<new2net> I tried to install Flash through the Software Center but it has been stuck "in progress" for about 10 minutes. How can I terminate the transaction (install) safely?
<James147> new2net: there is no "safe" way to stop it... you can only kill it and then clean up after (which normally isnt to hard)
<BluesKaj> new2net, canonical has aproblems today , I had the same issue
<BluesKaj> new2net, canonical partner repos seem to be choked today
<_jam> kmail won't send email. it just goes to my local outbox and sits there. no errors or anything
<Snowhog> _jam: Have you checked your Accounts > Sending settings?
<_jam> yea, they look right
<_jam> and if they weren't, you'd think an error would be thrown. invalid authentication, bad host, something
<_jam> but there are no errors. it just sits there
<_jam> I just upgraded to 11.10 yesterday afternoon and noticed that an email I sent yesterday was still in the outbox
<Snowhog> _jam: What is set under Common Options?
<_jam> confirm before send is not checked; send messages in outbox folder on manual checks, default send method is send now; default domain is sen (the hostname of my laptop)
<_jam> Snowhog: I've also right clicked on outbox and told it to send queued messages...nothing
<_jam> It is kind of frustrating, as at least if there was an error, I could look that up and deal with it
<Snowhog> _jam: The single difference in your Common Options vs what I have is Send messages in outbox folder Never Automatically.
<_jam> yea, i had it like that. i changed it hoping it might fix something
<Snowhog> _jam: You are receiving emails okay?
<_jam> yes
<kamilnadeem> Hi everyone
<Snowhog> _jam: This single message was present before you upgraded? Have you tried sending a new message to yourself?
<luggyx> hi
<_jam> Snowhog: the message was not present before I upgraded. however, i have since deleted it from the outbox and tried sending other messages (to myself and others) without success
<_jam> Snowhog: well, doesn't seem like I am alone http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863384
<Snowhog> _jam: Well, one troubleshooting approach would be to create a new Sending entry with all the required settings, then delete the existing one. Close Kontact/Kmail and relaunch and test again.
<BluesKaj> !kmailbug
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, _jam , there's a bug in kmail pim transfer in 11.10 , I cans' tell you the problem , but I know there's abug report on launchpad with work around I believe
<_jam> I knew there was one about migrating email, didn't know it extended to sending email
<BluesKaj> jam  , then you already know more than i do ..i don't use kmail/kontact personally so ....
<kamilnadeem> Sorry my connection dropped.
<BluesKaj> sorry ?
<_jam> it seems like most people are advising to nuke everything in kmail and start over....
<_jam> oi, that is a lot of work
<BluesKaj>  well gotta go
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<_jam> alright, thanks
<kamilnadeem_> Sorry My Internet connection is giving me a hard time :(
<kamilnadeem_> so is there any solution to the prob I mentioned ?
<kamilnadeem_> A friend of mine is having a problem , this is what he asked me "Was there something done to linux kernel that it does not recognize PS3EYE as audio input? I tested it on Fedora 16 and Ubuntu 11.10. It worked without any problem in old releases of Ubuntu.Video is still working without problem."? , sadly it is above my knowledge level. It would be great if you guys can provide some help.
<_jam> ok, now the question is how to purge all kmail settings
<_jam> rm -r .kde/share/apps/kmail* .kde/share/config/kmail* has not worked
<_jam> many settings were purged, not all
<_jam> ugh, and you STILL can't click on links in away messages in kopete
<_jam> why is that feature not implemented...seriously. there's been a RFE on that for forever
<phunyguy> ok this is really aggravating.   I replaced the NIC in this PC, changed out the switch, rebooted the router, changed out the network cable, yet still browsing is this big ordeal that only works half the time./
<phunyguy> I think it is only related to web browsing, torrents still cruise right along.  DNS lookups seem to be the issue.
<rotsy> hi
<rotsy> can anyone direct me to any link that shows how to change theme on kubuntu?
<rotsy> seen DarthFrog
<killown> kde effects doesn't work when xinerama is enabled?
<[VK]> hi
<[VK]> Can anybody tell me how to play a mp3?
<[VK]> I always get "The following plugin is required:
<[VK]> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3)
<[VK]> Do you want to search for this now?"
<bartman2589> Hi everyone, need some help trying to figure out why my soundcard isn't being 'claimed', it shows up as 'unassigned class' when I run 'sudo lspci -v'
<bartman2589> it's a soundblaster audigy2 value sb0400
<bartman2589> anyone?
<iazeroth> hi
<iazeroth> bartman just type "audigy 2 kubuntu"  to google
<iazeroth> there are a lot of solutions
<iazeroth> for example
<iazeroth> http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=audigy+2+kubuntu&pbx=1&oq=audigy+2+kubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g-v1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=3709l3709l0l4845l1l1l0l0l0l0l181l181l0.1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=24c9ddab306e6d80&biw=1280&bih=647
<bartman2589> well I know that under earlier releases 'no audio' was usually cause by improper initialization of the card, fix involved using one of the alsa mixers to enable some settings, but that was only valid if the card was being claimed by the system
<iazeroth> found solution for gnome ( give me some more time )
<bartman2589> might have the solution, I missed installing the alsa firmware package when I uninstalled pulseaudio and installed alsa, I'll know once I reboot.  Also, I installed Nautilus so I could use some of the nautilus scripts for when I needed to do some things that I can't find equivalent dolphin actions for, but now every time I reboot nautilus is launching itself
<iazeroth> hm i have found a solution but in russian langugage
<iazeroth> if you can translate it with google translate for example
<iazeroth> can give you a link
<bartman2589> sure, worth a shot
<iazeroth> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170908.0
<iazeroth> hope it will help
<bartman2589> no such luck, that's the solution I mentioned basically for when the card is actually claimed, my problem is the card isn't being claimed by the system so no drivers are being loaded for it
<bartman2589> as a result none of the mixers see the card
<iazeroth> here is drivers for audigy 2
<iazeroth> http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&subCatID=205&prodID=4915&prodName=Audigy%202%20ZS&subCatName=Audigy&CatName=Sound+Blaster&VARSET=prodfaq:PRODFAQ_4915,VARSET=CategoryID:1
<iazeroth> and i didnt found any for linux
<bartman2589> onboard gets found if I enable it along with the audigy2 card though, but only the onboard is being claimed, here's the output from 'sudo lspci -v': http://paste.ubuntu.com/736534
<bartman2589> if you look at item 03:01.0 that's the soundcard that's not working
<ScottyK> Is there a way to prevent the screen saver from kicking only while Dragon Player is playing video?
<deisy> HOLLA
<emiliosljr> viva
<niyubi> hello
<niyubi> when i use xmodmap -e "keycode 118 = Control_R NoSymbol Control_R" the control key is not set. keycode 118 is Insert. Can anybody help me?
<[VK]> I have a question: Is it possible to import a Visual C++ Project in Codeblocks?
<[VK]> Well not directly a kubuntu question but maybe someone of you knows the answear
<jmichaelx> ok, what is the freaking deal that kubuntu oneiric does not respect phonon settings?
<bartman2589> Not sure about Codeblocks but I think you can import it into Monodevelop, can't say for certain though
<sluckxz> just deleted dpkg lock file.  haha this could be fun.
<sluckxz> akonadi errors now.  bummer.
<[VK]> hi
<[VK]> anybody knows how to install the complete OpenGL library with all the extrafiles
<[VK]> like glfw.h etc
<burfl> testing (sry, technical difficulties here)
<burfl> okay, does anybody know of a good (or at least known) reason why the kubuntu installer would hang on the page where you choose whether or not to install Flash, MP3, etc?
<burfl> i've tried several times with every combination of options and even gone out for food to be sure it was actually hung up
<jmichaelx> burfl: you might want to try just skipping that part, and installing those things after the OS is installed
<burfl> i'd love to, how do i "just skip it"?  i already tried running it with those things unchecked
<jmichaelx> ok, i thought the issue had to do with selecting those things
<burfl> if it helps, i'm running the amd64 installer with a phenom II x6.. i mean i definitely don't want the i386, right? lol
<jmichaelx> well, if i had that CPU, i would certainly want 64 bit
<burfl> are there known problems with the 64 bit installer?
<Guest52105> 01010
<jmichaelx> burfl: you would have to look through the kubuntu site for mention of known issues... i don't know of one like you describe, but it sure is not impossible
<burfl> yeah, do you know if the universal usb tool from PenDrive Linux could be the issue?  that's what i used to write the iso
<burfl> is there a preferred way to do it with kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> burfl: kubuntu has its own bootable USB creation tool
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<jmichaelx> burfl: that might be worth trying
<Guest52105> un canal en español??'
<lello> hi
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lello> It's all right. I have an upgrade problem to 11.10
<lello> System tries to fetch non existant file and aborts:
<lello> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<lello> Also:
<lello> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-downloader_11.1.102.55ubuntu0.11.10.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]
<lello> Anyone? Please, I couldn't find any report on this
<bartman2589> lello, try adding the medibuntu repository, you can get the official adobe flashplugin that way
<bartman2589> also gives you access to adobe reader and a bunch of the restricted packages like the ones you need to play dvd's and recode videos
<lello> Ok bartman2589, I'll try. Thanks
<jedix> anyone have amarok setup to share a mysql database?
<bartman2589> I will warn you though that konqueror and kaffeine for some reason won't recognize that you have flash installed with the official plugin, possibly a handful of other programs as well, but firefox and rekonq seem to find it ok
<Serendippo> jedix, i did, long ago, with 1.4.x
<jedix> Serendippo: that's the only instructions I can find!
<jedix> it's retarded.
<Serendippo> didn't v 2.x disable the mysql option?
<jedix> Serendippo: no
<bartman2589> anyone know if there's a shutdown log file created by default on 11.10?  My machine has suddenly started hanging on shutdown
<Serendippo> hm, i think they might have in the earlier versions
<Serendippo> but it's some time ago I've fiddled with that
<jedix> this sucks.
<jedix> amarok used to be so good.
<Serendippo> yeah, i much prefered the fluent spread-sheet style layout from 1.4
<jedix> what do you use now?
<Serendippo> well ... foobar on windows ... :|
<Serendippo> haven't done much in linux lately, since i took up gaming.
<Serendippo> maybe foobar through wine is an option?
<Serendippo> i love how fast it is, even with huge music collections
<lello> Hey bartman2589, I found I already have the Medibuntu repository in my sources. It is for Natty, though. You think I should try to put in the Oniric repository? I think it will mean some work, I couldn't find it
<bartman2589> you're running Oneiric then right?
<lello> No, I am running Natty and  am trying to upgrade
<bartman2589> I'm assuming you're trying to upgrade by changing all of your existing repos to point to oneiric, did you try just doing 'sudo do-release-upgrade' from a console? might save you a lot of trouble
<lello> No, I accepted the kind offer from Kpackage kit or whatever to upgrade. In previous upgrades it worked well...
<lello> The thing is that the upgrade routine is looking for files (two, in fact) thar are not there.
<bartman2589> ah, well if you can uninstall your existing flashplugin package I would then I would do the upgrade and then change medibuntu to point to the oneiric packages
<sluckxz> my dist upgrade just hung up with moun or whatever its called
<lello> Uninstall. Well, it's just a file or two, I suppose. I'll try right away, thanks
<bartman2589> just figured if there's no serious dependency issues on those two files then you can uninstall them and maybe reinstall after the upgrade is finished, you'll need to go through all your old repos and change them to point to oneiric packages though since the upgrade usually disables all but official repos
<sercan_> Does anyone know turkish
<bartman2589> but there's a nice handy program from the folks at webupd8 that can help you re-enable your repos after the upgrade, it can even fetch any missing gpg keys and let you change the release information for the old repos so that they point to the new oneiric packages if available, it's called Y-PPA Manager, you'll need to add the webupd8 ppa after the upgrade in order to get it though
<BluesKaj> !tk | sercan_
<lello> Sorry bartman, I am not very proficient with IRC! I'll have to log out of #kubuntu. I'll try your hints, thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> is it tu ty ?
<Daskreech> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<BluesKaj> !tr | sercan_
<ubottu> sercan_: please see above
<sercan_> hank you for forwarding
<sercan_> but there are very few people
<sercan_> also could not solve the problem related to the messaging software
<Mnmenth> hello?
<Mnmenth> can someone help me in regards to netbooks using kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Mnmenth, ask you question . if someone knows they will answer
<danielo> hello everyone
<Mnmenth> BluesKaj: Thanks
<danielo> I get problem with kde 4.7.3
<Mnmenth> I want to change my desktop on the netbook back to regular
<danielo> I have actualize it
<Mnmenth> its all weird on the netbook
<danielo> and network manager dosent work
<danielo> :(
<danielo> please help
<[VK]> Hey, can somebody please tell me how I can copy a file to usr/local/lib
<[VK]> ??
<Mnmenth> [VK]: cant you copy and paste?
<[VK]> no
<[VK]> it says Access denied or something like this
<Mnmenth> [VK]: where is the file you are trying to move/copy?
<danielo> hey, can anyone help me. After update to kde 4.7.3 my network manager dosent work for wirless
<danielo> please help
<BluesKaj> Mnmenth,  system settings>workspace behaviour>workspace>workspace type , choose desktop
<danielo> please help
<[VK]> /host/cg/lib/AntTweakBar/lib/
<[VK]> and I want to copy it to usr/local/lib
<[VK]> it's antTweakBar.so
<BluesKaj> [VK], alt+f2 kdesudo /usr/local/lib then paste the file
<sluckxz> sweet kde 4.7.3.  im gonna try it out.
<danielo> Really I do not see any diference
<[VK]> still access denied
<danielo> but my network manager dosent work :(
<sluckxz> bummer danielo
<sluckxz> im hardwired.
<danielo> ??? I dont get it????
<danielo> what do You mean?? bummer
<sluckxz> means that sucks,  sorry.
<uc> hi
<BluesKaj> [VK], open the source file using the same method
<danielo> it dosent help :(
<[VK]> doesn't work
<BluesKaj> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<[VK]> well it says Accsess denied
<[VK]> I ahve looked around and found something like sudo cp
<[VK]> if I do this it says file not found
<danielo> My network manager dosent work after updating to kde 4.7.3>
<danielo> I have network connection, but I cant choose wlan0 or eth0 networks.
<[VK]> or cannot create regular file
<sluckxz> danielo: what does iwconfig say?
<sluckxz> [VK]: what are you trying todo?
<danielo> oot@danielos-linux:/home/danielo# iwconfig
<danielo> lo        no wireless extensions.
<danielo> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<danielo> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"darkstar"
<danielo>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:26:F2:60:29:74
<danielo>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<danielo>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<danielo>           Encryption key:off
<danielo>           Power Management:off
<danielo>           Link Quality=68/70  Signal level=-42 dBm
<danielo>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<[VK]> http://www.antisphere.com/Wiki/tools:anttweakbar:download
<danielo>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:66   Missed beacon:0
<[VK]> I managed to compile the file and have a antTweakBar.so
<[VK]> now I need to:
<[VK]> Your program will be dynamically linked to libAntTweakBar.so on Linux or libAntTweakBar.dylib on OSX. To run your program, these files must have been copied to your shared libraries directory (usually /usr/local/lib/), or their path must have been added to the environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH on Linux and DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH on OSX.
<[VK]> so copying it to usr/loca/lib doesn't work
<[VK]> damn -.-
<[VK]> forgot a / before usr
<[VK]> anyway thanks for the help :)
<kaddi> any news on when the msn-kopete issue will be fixed?
<danielo> I've checked that once more and my wifi connections works fine at root user
<BluesKaj> danielo, run sudo dhclient wlan0 for wireless connection, and sudo dhclient eth0 for wired/ethernet
<delight> Icons that I create with the menu-editor ain't showing up anymore in the application-menu ... does anybody else experience the same in oneiric ?
<danielo> DELIGHT I got the same problem, I can add my own apps to menu
<delight> can or can't ?
<danielo> I cant add
<danielo> sorry
<delight> no problem
<danielo> I use playonlinux, and any of application dosent show in kmenu
<delight> maybe its a known problem ... I'll check on launchpad ... lets see if i can find something ... I think the problem is that the editor is not creating the correct categories anymore
<delight> in the .desktop files
<delight> i see
<delight> :-/ I'm still fiddling to see what the problem is ... so i guess it might be known but no workaround yet ...
<delight> danielo: if you go into the settings of the menu editor and click on show hidding entries ... your entries should appear ... @least in the menu editor
<delight> danielo: still searching/fiddling
<danielo> I done this allready
<danielo> but still nothing
<danielo> DELIGHT>> is it working for You now???
<delight> danielo: no :-/
<danielo> I got those entries in kmenu editor, but when I click on kmenu I dont see them
<delight> yes same here !
<delight> so i guess its not only on my box ... is a box with the latest kubuntu/kde
<danielo> try install it http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=146098
<danielo> it is something like lancelot
<danielo> in that i can see my Playonlinux menu apps
<delight> thnx ...
<sluckxz> all right 4.7.3 here i come! yeayea.
<sluckxz> i just found out about ppa-purge pretty happy about that.
<BluesKaj> sluckxz, you can also edit the ppas out od /etc/apt
<BluesKaj> sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> od=of
<sluckxz> and then what, apt-get upgrade all? to return to stock?
 * BluesKaj tries control the fat phingers
<sluckxz> i find with apt i get in trouble loading up tons of stuff and would like a way back to stock.
<BluesKaj> apt-get update works
<BluesKaj> sluckxz, apt-only gives you what is needed for the apps you install including libs, they are all necessary
<sluckxz> i understand that.  apt get update isnt going to revert my changes
<BluesKaj> run apt-get autoremove and autoclean
<sluckxz> sweet
<BluesKaj> if you decide to remove apps and you don't want conf files left behing for future iunstall of the same app , then purge them
<BluesKaj> future install
<sluckxz> good info thanks BluesKaj,  might need it soon too.
<[VK]_> Does anyone know what this means?
<[VK]_> -Wl,-Bstatic -lAntTweakBar -lglfw \
<[VK]_> -Wl,-Bdynamic -lGL -lGLU -lGLEW -lX11 -lXrandr
<[VK]_> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXrandr
<[VK]_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<[VK]_> especially what is lXrandr
<Daskreech> rotation and screen direction library for X
<[VK]_> and why can't it find it in ld?
<kfed> Hello evryone. My Kubuntu installation was hanging for about 5 minutes - mouse cursor would move (stuck as text cursor icon), but nothing else would respond - so I did Alt+SysRq+REISUB to reboot it. Sometime in that process the image on the screen changed to random lines/colours. Now I cannot boot into Kubuntu or Windows. All I get is random colours on screen partway through boot process. In Kubuntu this is after the boot splash scree
<kfed> I have gotten to boot to Kubuntu console, but if I startx the random colours start
<kfed> hello anyone?
<ikonia> yes ?
<kfed> i wrote out problem above ^^
<ikonia> kfed: well, if you can't boot windows or ubuntu graphically, it sounds like you may have a hardware issue
<kfed> That is what I was thinking, but is there any way to check?
<ikonia> think it through logically
<Ausmosis> Hi!... Can someone advise how you enable bitmap fonts in 11.10 ?? dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig doesn't let me enable them.
<ikonia> you have two different operating systems, that won't display graphics.....what does that say
<kfed> is it possible to boot to minimal graphical environment that does not use video card?
<ikonia> kfed: as soon as you get any display on screen...you are using a graphics card
<ikonia> kfed: and to be honest, what does that matter, it's not working in BOTH OS's
<kfed> ikonia: is text display using graphics card? because there are bugs in GRUB screen that were not there before but not at console
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> kfed: anything that is displayed on a screen, is using the graphics card
<sluckxz> kfed did you try the install disk?  i agree with ikonia sounds like hardware failure.
<Daskreech> kfed: can You start X by itself?
<Daskreech> Ausmosis: try alt+F2 -> fonts
<kfed> Daskreech: How do I do that? startx? That doesn't work.
<Daskreech> kfed: type X
<kfed> Daskreech: Nope.
<Daskreech> kfed: whats it do?
<kfed> Daskreech: pink, white, & black checkerboard, flickering
<kfed> Daskreech: there is some text output before that
<Daskreech> kfed: What kind of video card do you have?
<kfed> Daskreech: nVidia GeForce 8400M G, 128MB
<Daskreech> kfed: you can alt+ctrl+F1 to get back to the terminal
<Daskreech> kfed: check to see if its worked it's way out of the slot or if the chipset fan has stopped
<Daskreech>  sounds like a contact or a heat issue
<kfed> Daskreech: No I can't
<kfed> Daskreech: I will open it up later on, but I need to get screwdrivers and static bracelet thing
<Daskreech> kfed: sure
<Ausmosis> Daskreech: Thanks but that still doesnt allow me to enable bitmap fonts :(
<Daskreech> Ausmosis: what does the fontconfig reconfigure give you?
<lsv> does anyone knows how to stop an X-session?
<sluckxz> kfed: does it look like this? http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=90875
<lsv> this is what I want to kill:  root      8501   885  0 16:51 tty8     00:00:03 /usr/bin/X :2 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:2 -nolisten tcp vt8 -novtswitch
<Daskreech> lsv: logout ?
<Ausmosis> Daskreech: basically it just goes through the process of cleaning up and Updating of the fonts. It doesn't go through the set of questions that allows me to enable bitmap fonts. In the past you could do that.
<Daskreech> Ausmosis: try dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config ?
<lsv> Daskreech: this is what happend.  I was on my regular account, then I switch to the Guest account.  After I was done using the Guest account I logout and returned to my usual account.  But when I do a "Ctrl + Alt + F8" I get the login screen.
<Daskreech> lsv: how about alt+ctrl+F7 ?
<kfed> sluckxz: Not those specifically, but that general sort of thing. Block patterns in random colours.
<lsv> Daskreech: That's where my normal account is.
<Ausmosis> Daskreech: Nope no go. I tried that and still doesn't work :)
<Daskreech> lsv: ah well try sudo kill 8501
<Daskreech> Ausmosis: boo  :)
<sluckxz> lsv pkill ?
<kfed> sluckxz: Reading that thread, pretty sure my card is of the type mentioned, but I just recall now that motherboard was replaced under warranty. Presumably same kind as original, but not certain without opening it up and having a look
<lsv> I did that the first time and I just restarted.  You see the 2 "/usr/bin/X :2 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:2" it used to be a :1
<sluckxz> yea sorry man.  i would try opening it up though
<Daskreech> Ausmosis: do you have a /etc/fonts ?
<Ausmosis> lol... Yep. Oh well maybe they took the feature away. I've moved away from Gnome and only recently started using KDE but the method shuold still be the same.
<Daskreech> lsv: Yes it's on the second display
<Ausmosis> yep I have /etc/fonts
<Daskreech> Ausmosis: conf.d ?
<Ausmosis> yep
<lsv> Daskreech: I just restarted
<Ausmosis> This is what you could do in the past http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-artwiz-fonts-in-ubuntu.html
<lsv> I think I need to stop lightdm...
<lsv> Oh well, it's not that important. Thanks :D
<Daskreech> lsv: service ldm stop
<Daskreech> if you used ldm to login though that might kill X
<lsv> Daskreech: is there any way to stop just one?
#kubuntu 2011-11-13
<Daskreech> lsv: I think so
<Spudchat> Good evening. After a fresh install I am unable to boot into the gui. I can login to the command line through a different virtual terminal and it looks like I'm missing the "nvidia" driver to startx properly. Is there any builtin driver I can use? Any other suggestions on how to fix it? Thanks
<jdgallag> Hello, I am using kubuntu.  Thanks for the great operating system!  I have an odd thing happen to me.  Not sure if it'
<jdgallag> s muon or something else though
<jdgallag> Skype, team speak, znes emulator,MIT GNU-Scheme, GCov, xativ,Eagle, Ardour, and maybe a few other applications were all "installed" when I installed skype in Muon.
<jdgallag> However, none were actually  installed.  What was really installed in Gnu EmbeddedC.
<jdgallag> ??
<Daskreech> jdgallag: Hmm can you explain that?
<sluckxz> dpkg --get-selections | sed -n 's/\t\+install$//p'
<Daskreech> sluckxz:  :-)
<sluckxz> Daskreech: ;)
<Daskreech> how did you install skyoe>
<Daskreech> Skype?
<TheBuntu> in virtualbox... win7 in VM... i have an ntfs partition.. How do i access that partition in VM ?
<jdgallag> sorry?
<jdgallag> Using muon software center I installed skype.
<jdgallag> What happened step by step is: I enabled the Ubuntu partners repository.  After doing so, skype was available in Muon software center, and it was not available prior to enabling this repository.
<jdgallag> After installing, I tried to run the program.  Only to realize that the binary was nowhere to be found.  I looked at the installed files list in the Muon package manager, and it was empty.
<jdgallag> Empty, in the sense that in the Muon package manager (which is different from the Muon software center) there was NO entry for skype.  When I searched skype the results were the pidgin  plugin and the embedded c shared libraries.
<jdgallag> I uninstalled the embedded C- libraries, and then checked back in Muon software center.   The state of skype in Muon was now: not installed.
<jdgallag> Also, when I searched for Skype in Muon software center, I got a list of seemingly irrelevant results.  Until I ... installed the embedded C-library just for fun.  All the entries that I had come up when I searched for skype changed their state to "installed" once I installed the Xen- embedded C shared library package (using the Muon package manager).
<jdgallag> Also, when I searched for Skype in Muon software center, I got a list of seemingly irrelevant results. Until I ... installed the embedded C-library just for fun. All the entries that I had come up when I searched for skype changed their state to "installed" once I installed the Xen- embedded C shared library package (using the Muon package manager).
<jdgallag> [End]
<sluckxz> downgrading kde 4.7.3 now.  it was less stable for me.
<GrubChanges> Hi everyone. I'm trying to make a fix for an issue permanent.
<GrubChanges> When I boot i need to add linux -> nomodeset acpi=off
<GrubChanges> else I freeze after boot
<GrubChanges> I know I need to update the relevant file in grub.d
<GrubChanges> but I'm not sure where in that file to add it
<GrubChanges> this is my grub: http://pastebin.com/i1vDDFfM
<GrubChanges> err, the relevant file in grub.d, so 10_linux
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> guys I am facing a slight problem after the KDE crashed while shuting down previously
<kamilnadeem> http://i.imgur.com/75q4b.jpg
<kamilnadeem> I am running the default air theme , the pannel below is looking wierd as it should be transperent .?
<kamilnadeem> Note I am running Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3
<bloodsmith> Howdy all!
<bloodsmith> I'm looking for someone that can guide me through syncing my new Iphone 3Gs with IOS 5 to linux so that I can get some music on it.
<bloodsmith> I've browsed the net, tried several techniques, and I dont know what I'm doing wrong, but I keep failing
<bloodsmith> any suggestions?
<Resistance> bloodsmith:  there's no current workaround at the moment
<Resistance> bloodsmith:  iOS5 isnt yet compatible with linux
<bloodsmith> ultragay
<Resistance> for syncing, at least.
<Resistance> bloodsmith:  its because Apple is gunning for their products or Windows - the two most used OSes
<Resistance> bloodsmith:  there's nothing that you or i can do about it.  and whining / complaining doesnt help.
<bloodsmith> Resistance: ty for the info, that at least explains my headache... Reckon I'll just have to upload to the cloud and wait for my music to load that way.... arghghghgh....
<bloodsmith> yeah, bitching only makes you feel better for a short period of time, then more aggrevated when you figure out it didnt do any good...
<Resistance> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Resistance> and for what its worth, you're still complaining.  i suggest you go on the internet, find some youtube videos to troll, and forget about your annoyance for the next 24 hours
<Resistance> it'll lower your blood pressure and relieve your headache ;P
<bloodsmith> fair enough, 'bickering' then
<bloodsmith> lol
<bloodsmith> I may be complaining, but considering that my little brother just gave me his old iphone with a busted antenna so I can use it as an Ipod at work, I'm sure you can understand my ultimate annoyance with the whole thing.
<bloodsmith> thanks again! ttyl!
<Resistance> actually i dont since my workplace provides me with an iphone 4gs ;p
<killown> I am using dual monitor and krandr + effects is enable, when I try to move window to the other monitor the plugin that snap window don't let me proceed, is there a way to send a window to other monitor?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody.
<LINKSWORD2> I've got Adobe Flash Player installed on Kubuntu 11.04 and I apparently need to upgrade it, but the installer downloads, then doesn't do anything else.
<fayaz> LINKSWORD2: if it's only for firefox, there's a Flash-Aid plugin...
<OerHeks> happened to me too with muon, LINKSWORD2 , this page helped me > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11447912
<OerHeks> "they" got the 32 bit version for my 64 bit system
<LINKSWORD2> That's part of the issue. I prefer Rekong in some instances, because unlike Firefox, it's not as likely to save my administrative passwords.
<LINKSWORD2> I need to update Flash on Rekong.
<LINKSWORD2> So.... That begs the question of HOW I can update the Flash player plug-in for Rekong?
<OerHeks> i guess my answer aplies to reconq too
<LINKSWORD2> I figured it out. Running sudo dpkg --configure -a fixes it.
<LINKSWORD2> Thanks. :)
<LINKSWORD2>  /quit
<katsrc> man update-apt-xapi takes up 50% resources
<e-kami_> Hello everyone :)
<TNZ> hi
<sk8trash_> bonjçurs tout le monde
<sk8trash_> je suis ç la recherche d'unjedi de kubuntu
<sk8trash_> le pinguin y planne commplet
<sk8trash_> lorsque j'ouvrre le lanceur d'application, poste de travail, et par exemple /
<sk8trash_> et bah il ouvre vlc ???
<sk8trash_> quelqu'un aurait il une solution pour régler ce problème
<sk8trash_> e suis à la recherche d'un jedi de kubuntu
<ArchangelSe7en> un minute
<jussi> !fr | sk8trash_
<ubottu> sk8trash_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ArchangelSe7en> (entrain de lire sa)
<ArchangelSe7en> jussi, ts okay I got it
<ArchangelSe7en> le lanceur dans le menu ou bien ... ? sk8trash_
<Bobi> anyone willing to walk me through the steps of adding wine to my system? it would be much appreciated
<excognac> bobi: dpo you have win installed ?
<Bobi> win? as in windows? sorry not the most technically inclined
<Bobi> youll have to be specific
<excognac> Do you have any installed version of windows installed on that computerű?
<Bobi> i guess i shouldve specified i just need to run .exe programs from my kubuntu os
<excognac> ok
<Bobi> used to but i accidently wiped it when partitioning my hdd for kubuntu
<excognac> no probs
<Bobi> thanks again in advance
<excognac> wine is installed now?
<Bobi> no trying to install i was curious if there was a script i could run to basically auto install it or implement it i guess you should
<Bobi> say
<Bobi> still pretty new to linux and all the cccomma
<Bobi> ommand prompt
<excognac> ok. so you never tried to install wine before?
<Bobi> any luck? or am i stuck up shit creek without a paddle
<excognac> sudo apt-get install wine
<Bobi> just run that in command?
<Bobi> sweet your a life saver!
<excognac> this is one way
<excognac> only
<Bobi> what if i had set up my kubuntu on an account than forgot the password? is there an administrator failsaif like windows xp?
<hexacode> hey wats the command to do a double pipe?
<hexacode> or something like that
<hexacode> like for example...lets say i run irssi  i also want the standard output piped somehwere while the program is running
<vehemoth> how do I do find and replace in kate?
<[Raiden]> vehemoth: tee?
<vehemoth> [Raiden]: what do you mean?
<[Raiden]> I may not understand. Bad English
<vehemoth> I would like to replace Tb with tb for about 50 items in a document
<vehemoth> how would I do this in kate
<Torch> vehemoth: search and replace?
<vehemoth> Torch: how do I do that?
<[Raiden]> vehemoth: ctrl+r
<vehemoth> thank you
<[Raiden]> or see edit menu
<hexacode> anyone know an irc client for ubuntu that i can use with pipes?   i specifically want to be able to dynamically send commands to the program from a pipe or other convenient way
<hexacode> i also want the std output of the client to be piped somewhere too
<hexacode> so i can do read and writes from outside the program through a script
<hexacode> basically an irc bot
<unixnewbie> hello everybody
<unixnewbie> i've got into a problem trying to mount a windows partition at boot time with fstab
<Martt> hi everybody
<unixnewbie> hi
<unixnewbie> i've got into a problem trying to mount a windows partition at boot time with fstab
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<rork> unixnewbie: what is your exact problem?
<kamilnadeem> guys I am facing a slight problem after the KDE crashed while shuting down previously
<kamilnadeem> I am running the default air theme , the pannel below is looking wierd as it should be transperent . check here: http://i.imgur.com/75q4b.jpg ?
<kamilnadeem> Note I am running Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3
<unixnewbie> rork : hi, i tried to set the partition to mount at boot time modifying /etc/fstab/
<unixnewbie> i can mount it using konsole
<unixnewbie> it works great using sudo mount /dev/sda3 /home/user/windows
<unixnewbie> but shows an error when booting up
<unixnewbie> "can't mount /dev/sda3 press s to skip or m to mount manually
<fm453> hello every body
<unixnewbie> rork : http://paste.kde.org/145514/raw/ if you still want to help me
<[Raiden]> unixnewbie:     show me line from fstab and blkid command output
<unixnewbie> raiden : http://paste.kde.org/145520/raw/
<[Raiden]> 1. sudo mkdir /media/windows  , 2. for fstab:  UUID=94CE287ACE2856B0 /media/windows ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<[Raiden]> and run sudo mount -a , not need reebot
<unixnewbie> thanks a lot :)
<[Raiden]> np
<Martt> [Raiden]: can you help me?
<fm453> I am a newer from china
<[Raiden]> Martt: im not sure. :) Im using google translator.
<[Raiden]> fm453: hi
<Martt> [Raiden]: I've got a Samasung YP T9J Mp3  player and amarok does't detect it
<fm453> hi, rainden
<[Raiden]> Martt: I don't know.
<Martt> [Raiden]: don't worry
<[Raiden]> fm453: I am a newbie from russia
<[Raiden]> )
<fm453> I am not good at English,
<[Raiden]> and i
<fm453> Aha
<kamilnadeem> Hey may anyone look into my prob?
<fm453> Maybe you should ask for the operators for help. I'm a newer
<kamilnadeem> fm453 Ok , but my question was directed to anyone who can help wit it
<fm453> yeah
<DarsVaeda> hi is there an apt source for firefox 8?
<Buddy> is there a muon for commandline?
<kamilnadeem> Hey my prob got fixed after disabling and then re enabling desktop effects
<Buddy> nice
<Buddy> yeah, makes us always happy when problems are fixed and we do not know the reason...
<Buddy> frustrates me always
<kamilnadeem> haha
<kamilnadeem> bye everyone
<Buddy> bb
<rork> Buddy: apt-get is the standard package manager for the commandline but there are a number of others
<[Raiden]> DarsVaeda: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<Buddy> does not yet fully support muliarch ....
<Buddy> I tried: aptitued -o APT::Architecture=amd64 ...
<Buddy> will nail it to amd64
<Buddy> How is it said to be working on ubuntu server?
<rork> !cn | fm453
<ubottu> fm453: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rork> fm453: ^ if you need help in your own language, but feel free to hang around here also
<Buddy> congrats to your birthday, Kalidarn
<Buddy> ;-)
<fm453> 3Q
<rork> Buddy: sorry, I don't don't know anything about multiarch
<Buddy> guys, what is recommendet as workaround for aptitude on commandline until problem  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768 gets fixed? Is there a commandline muon?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged]
<[Raiden]> use apt-get/apt-cache ...
<Buddy> apt-get can handle the dependencies correctly? Thought aptitude is based on apt-get....
<[Raiden]> t seemed to me that aptitude asked works in 11.10, at least search.
<[Raiden]> indicates that the package is not installed when you install.
<[Raiden]> bad translator ^)
<[Raiden]> aptitude not correct  work
<Buddy> true, did not understand correctly...
<Buddy> yep
<Buddy> I do not think, the system works correctly with apt-get.
<Buddy> I tried: apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade without problem.
<Buddy> when doing, for example a apt-get dselect-upgrade it suggests package removal
<Buddy> so, would be nice to have a commandline version of muon.
<[Raiden]> wait when the fix aptitude or try to compile newer version assemble - if it is.
<[Raiden]> My system is still alive after apt-get
<[Raiden]> )
<Buddy> so, be pragmatic. Why invest in a problem with chrome when it can be viewed with IE or FF?
<kamilnadeem> Buddy:  I use firefox only as my main browser only that when have to do quick searching or multiple tabs work chrome is better , what say?
<Buddy> agree, just use the best of each.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj:  Hi Brother :)
<BluesKaj> hi kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj: do you use chromium/chrome ?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, not since it gave my facebook page ownwership to my wife, then I knew there was something flawed and personally manipulative about its algorithm
<kamilnadeem> hmmm.
<BluesKaj> the sync is screwed up
<kamilnadeem> the sync works fine for me , better than fox I must say
<kamilnadeem> Can anyone using chrome/chromium check that this site http://brasscrescent.org/ opening correctly ?
<BluesKaj> that's fine , but I'm not using it because  it's datamining techniques aren't working right , who knows what they can do to one's ID.
<kamilnadeem> hmmm.
<kamilnadeem> I will be back in 30 mins
<BluesKaj> FF is a bit clunky , but it's easily connfigured for a large screen monitor so it's easier to read
<Cenbe> I just started getting "Unable to contact khotkeys" when invoking the menu editor. Anyone have a suggestion?
<saravana> i need to install flash player to see videos in my browser
<rethus> have installed thunderbird 7.0.1on frest 11.10 kubuntu installation. all in englisch, instead in german, like my system settings.
<rethus> anybody know how to switch this program to german?
<BluesKaj> !de | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<saravana> guys help me to install flash player to see videos in browser
<BluesKaj> saravana, open muon type flashplugin
<saravana> BluesKaj: dude got adobe flash player for mozilla
<saravana> BluesKaj: it works for only mozilla or its common for all browsers
<BluesKaj> saravana, as long as the libflashplayer.so file is in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ then it should work for most browsers, chromium uses it's own version afaik
<saravana> BluesKaj: k i will install
<BluesKaj> saravana, konqueror needs it's own plugin which ccan be in stalled from muon or any package manager
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  adobe-flash-properties-kde
<[Raiden]> may be...
<BluesKaj> saravana, also if you have 64bit , install multiarch-support as well if it's not already installed
<saravana> BluesKaj: oh k
<BluesKaj> saravana, I'm assuming you're on 11.10
<[Raiden]> in 64bit - 64bit flash
<[Raiden]> in 11.10
<saravana> BluesKaj: yes im
<saravana> BluesKaj: adobe downloaded but its not installing .
<BluesKaj> downloaded from ?
<saravana> muon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> how do you know it's not installing
<saravana> BluesKaj: installation standing still its not moving.. even the installation status say not installed
<BluesKaj> cancel then
<BluesKaj>  and use apt
<saravana> k BluesKaj how to use apt
<saravana> i closed it
<saravana> BluesKaj: in installed software it shows adobe flash playerand its working too
<BluesKaj> ok saravana open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> ok good , so muon did install it , ...muon has some bugs still I guess , maybe I won't recommend it 'til it's fixed
<saravana> BluesKaj: ok then what to do to fix it
<BluesKaj> saravana, do you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<saravana> no BluesKaj
<saravana> BluesKaj:  where it is
<BluesKaj> saravana, it's not your job to fix broken apps , that's the development ppl's responsibility
<BluesKaj> ok saravana open a terminal and do , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<saravana> BluesKaj:  ya dude i did it and gave pass and then gave y
<BluesKaj> saravana, pls , I'm not a "dude"
<saravana> BluesKaj: k k cool ... now its downloading something
<saravana> BluesKaj: whats the use kubuntu restricted extras?
<BluesKaj> ! kubuntu restricted extras
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu restricted extras
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
 * BluesKaj cleans his bifocals
<M4dFry> hi all i need help with a boot from usb
<BluesKaj> M4dFry, what are you booting ?
<M4dFry> i need to create a boot from a arch net install iso
<M4dFry> launch dd if=imag.iso of=/dev/sdf
<M4dFry> but in usb dd create a wrong partition table
<BluesKaj> dd is used for copying an image file , but what is the format on the usb
<BluesKaj> ?
<M4dFry> format with gparted FAT32
<BluesKaj> you create the partition not dd
<M4dFry> after dd
<BluesKaj> dd copies the image to the partition you choose
<M4dFry> seems dd create a second partition
<M4dFry> after dd i re mount device and i have 2 partition
<BluesKaj> I don't have alot of experience with usb partitions , don't understand why they can't be formatted to ext3/4
<M4dFry> i have to boot on a eeepc, i think they recognize only fat32 or ntfs
<BluesKaj> M4dFry, sorry , don't know much about eee pcs either
<M4dFry> kk thks
<M4dFry> bye
<rethus> how can i start the update-notifyer for my tray in 11.10?
<BluesKaj> rethus, system settings id your friend
<BluesKaj> is
<BluesKaj> rethus, learn to explore it
<rethus> in systemsettings i found no such option
<rethus> maybe you can give me a hint where to search
<saravana> BluesKaj: after downoading , started to install now its standing still not moving here
<saravana> BluesKaj:
<saravana> Saving to: `./andale32.exe'
<saravana>      0K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 25% 5.73K 25s
<saravana>     50K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 51% 5.69K 16s
<saravana>    100K .......... .......... .......... ....
<ryanakca> !paste > saravana
<ubottu> saravana, please see my private message
<saravana> ryanakca: paste what?
<Ankhwatcher> Hi
<Ankhwatcher> Is anyone in here running Google Music Manager on linux?
<Ankhwatcher> I'm trying to run it and it is refusing to connect
<BluesKaj> Ankhwatcher, Google Music Manager , does it run thru chrome ?
<Ankhwatcher> BluesKaj: no, it's an independant application.
<Ankhwatcher> The player runs in the browser, but this is the uploader component
<BluesKaj> is it a phone app ?
<Ankhwatcher> I used to be able to run the uploader from a virtual windows xp desktop, but now it's refusing to start there
<rethus> sstramge problem on kubuntu 11.10
<rethus> if kde starts, ii see the splashscreen...
<rethus> icon 1-3 loads fully, icon 4 only half... than i hear the startsound of kde.
<rethus> but image freeze.
<rethus> BUT:
<rethus> if i change TTY to F12 or some else, and Back to F7, i see login-screen again.. insert passwort, an now kde starts normaly
<rethus> anybody hear about this strange problem?
<saravana> BluesKaj: kubuntu restricted extras is installing now
<BluesKaj> no need to paste the output , saravana ..we know what happens :)
<BluesKaj> rethus, never heard of that before
<kothz> rethus: try renaming your .kde directory and login/out again.  Could be a corrupt set of preferences
<rethus> mee too, and i didn't know how i should get a usable error-message fo this
<saravana> BluesKaj: k :)
<BluesKaj> kot  I see you guys telling ppl to rename .files , but you never tell ppl to rename to the same .filename
<BluesKaj> kothz,^
<kothz> BluesKaj: mv .kde .kde ? :)
<BluesKaj> well, some ppl won't understand what that means , kothz
<kothz> BluesKaj: Sure :) I'm sure they'll ask if they don't.
<BluesKaj> especially with all the needy handholders that I've encountered lately
<saravana> BluesKaj: installation finished all done no errors . now asking my command
<kothz> rethus: The name of the directory where KDE likes to store information about it's state and your preferences about how it should operate is either .kde or .kde4 ... in order to rule out a misbehaving set of KDE configurations, it's good to rename that directory to (for example, .kde4-backup) and restart KDE :)
<kothz> (better? :D)
<rethus> seems to be a error wit the onboard-intel gpu
<rethus> in the logs i found: redner error detected
<rethus> failt to execute /usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py
<BluesKaj> saravana, that would be java agreement , agree to it
<rethus> if i insert now a new Graphic-Card, how can i initialize it... is there a programm like sax2 (on suse)
<saravana> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<saravana> saravana@saravana-desktop:~$
<BluesKaj> rethus, enable it in the BIOS
<saravana> BluesKaj: what to do now
<kothz> that was a mammoth update ... reboot time
<BluesKaj> saravana, is it finished , is the terminal back to the prompt?
<saravana> i pasted the out put above thats where it is now
<rethus> BluesKaj: i mean the driver for it
<rethus> i have here a agp 9250 card AGP
<Ankhwatcher> screw it, I'm upgraded to oneric, brb
<gimpster> does anyone know how to get to the application downloads page from a netbook style desktop?
<saravana> BluesKaj:  what im supposed to do now
<BluesKaj> say yes saravana
<saravana> command not found BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> then it's finished
<saravana> BluesKaj: can i close terminal
<BluesKaj> is  it back to the prompt?
<saravana> think so yes
<BluesKaj> think so ?
<gimpster> does anyone know how to get to the application downloads page from a netbook style desktop?
<saravana> BluesKaj:
<saravana> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<saravana> saravana@saravana-desktop:~$
<saravana> BluesKaj: is it back to prompt?
<BluesKaj> ok, then it's done
<saravana> BluesKaj: whats next?
<BluesKaj>  saravana@saravana-desktop:~$ , is your prompt
<saravana> yes BluesKaj
<saravana> BluesKaj: thanks
<bigbrovar> Hi guys,  am having an issue with kwallet on kubuntu 11.04. mainly it doesnt seem too allow applications to connect to it to retrive password details. I would have go to kwallet configuration and delete all application access and then restart before it works (and then stops working on next restart)
<Martt> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, sorry , but don't understand why ppl bother with the wallet ,,it's so damn clunky
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: well I have never really had issues with it, what do u suggest, unsafe password storage
<bigbrovar> from experience with kde you life is much better served with kwallet than without it
<BluesKaj> bigbrovar, depends on your situation I guess , but being a home user , I've never really seen the need
<bigbrovar> I use a lot of kde applications which are tired to kwallet. choqok, kmail, korganiser etc ..
<bigbrovar> without kwallet my life would be a pain really
<rats__> bigbrovar: what is choqok ?
<bigbrovar> rats__: microblogging client for kde .. for twitter and shi ..stuff
<bigbrovar> rats__:  http://choqok.gnufolks.org/
<rats__> Ok thanks big
<rats__> bigbrovar:
<bigbrovar> rats__: new to kde?
<rats__> I don't really blog that much
<rats__> new no
<rats__> just don't blog
<rats__> bigbrovar: It looks very impressive does it work well
<MMlosh> Hi!  Is it still possible to get gnome-keyring unlocked on login in kubuntu 11.10?  I have always failed so far (for this release, older releases are fine)
<TheLastProject> DAMMIT
<TheLastProject> That's the SECOND random Plasma Desktop Shell Segfault today...
<TheLastProject> ./rage
<rotsy> hello
<rotsy> how can i install a mac OS X theme for kubunt
<lethu> rotsy, kde-look.org
<tim> hey guys
<tim> i have a problem, i want to install java, icetea 1.x.x i think i did it good but when i go to e.g: http://www.zylom.com to play a game, it doest work
<tim> can somebody help me
<tim> ?
<tim> ??
<tim> someone here for some help ?
<sluckxz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52154/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-sun-java
<Resistance> ^
<tim> hello...
<TheLastProject> Your question has already been answered
<TheLastProject> <sluckxz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/52154/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-sun-java
<Torch> TheLastProject: remember that all plasmoids run in the plasma-desktop process, so any plasmoid can easily crash plasma
<TheLastProject> Torch: I'm only running one Plasmoid, which hasn't caused any issues for the past half month or so, but thanks for the tip, that's good to know (even though both segfaults happened when I clicked a menu, first in LibreOffice and then in Kopete)
<Torch> TheLastProject: sounds weird. did you get meaningful backtraces and file bug reports?
<TheLastProject> Torch: Couldn't get any meaningful backtraces, am missing the debug packages and the bug reporter can't find them.
<Torch> TheLastProject: that shouldn't happen
<TheLastProject> Torch: It shouldn't, but it is :P
<Torch> TheLastProject: you could try installing kde-runtime-dbg, kde-workspace-dbg and kdelibs5-dbg on your own
<tim> but i have installed java, firefox plugin too, but when i want to play a java game it says: Applet not initialized
<Torch> TheLastProject: also libqt4-dbg
<tim> but icetea-plugin in listed in the plugin page
<shadeslayer> TheLastProject: I hope you're running the latest bug fix release before trying to install any debug packages :)
<tim> ?
<TheLastProject> shadeslayer: I have a software source on the kubuntu ppa, so I should be up-to-date AFAIK
<TheLastProject> Torch: Will write that down and do it later
<tim> this problem is on kubunbtu btw
<shadeslayer> TheLastProject: yep, if you have kubuntu-ppa then you should have the latest bug fix release
<Torch> tim: there doesn't appear to be anything kubuntu-specific about your problem. maybe try #ubuntu.
<Torch> tim: also remember that java applets are somewhat ouf of style so it might be a hassle to get the whole thing to work.
<ubuntu> Anna itt vagy?
<tim> ow weird, yeah i see it on the net, so much tuts, and everybody is whining it doesn't work :)
<tim> i think maby you guys know it here
<ubuntu> van itt magyar?
<sluckxz> all right i'll try it tim
<tim> and how can i find if i have a x64 or x86 ?
<sluckxz> whats the site your trying to play
<tim> Ok thx mate
<tim> i am totaly new to the (k)ubuntu thing
<sluckxz> what game tim?
<ubuntu> how can i use pidgin under kubuntu 11.10?
<tim> ow its just an example: http://www.zylom.com/nl/gratis-online-spelletjes/mahjongg-fortuna/?sgid=246
<BluesKaj> tim, to find your arch , open a terminal and do , uname -m
<tim> x86_64
<tim> lol
<BluesKaj> 64bit then
<tim> firefox says in the plugins that icetea is installed
<tim> http://paste.kde.org/145604/
<ubuntu> can i use pidgin under kubuntu 11.10?
<ubuntu> i have 64bit
<Belial`> of course
<ubuntu> where i can dow
<Belial`> from the repos
<Belial`> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ubuntu> thx i love you
<Belial`> i love you too
<ubuntu> this is not OK/ : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tim> what is the different between:  java Linux x64 and java Linux x64 RPM ??
<ubuntu> 3 letter XD
<tim> yeah but what does it mean ?
<BarkingFish> tim: RPM is for systems which use the RPM (Redhat package management) system for packaging files, like Mandriva.
<Belial`> fedora, opensuse
<tim> kubuntu ?
<Belial`> no
<BarkingFish> no
<tim> ok
<Belial`> kubuntu uses .deb
<BarkingFish> kubuntu uses .deb files
<BarkingFish> great minds always think alike, Belial` :)
<Belial`> ha
<tim> ok
<BarkingFish> ubuntu: did you sort out your dpkg issue?
<tim> i cant make a map in /usr/ how come ??
<romeyro> anyone know how to make kismet working
<tim> konsole, kismet ..
<tim> ow you have to configure it first
<tim> wait a sec
<tim> konsole, kismet ..
<tim> ow you have to configure it first
<tim> ow you have to configure it first
<tim> wait a sec
<tim> you have to find kismet.conf
<Torch> romeyro: find a good tutorial and be prepared to spend some time with it.
<tim> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080316114510AAzpP0g
<sluckxz> wow tim that ppa was pretty rough and not at all stable for me.  im rolling back from 4.7.3 and will see if thats any more stable.  im using sun-java.
<BarkingFish> Hi guys - I'm in need of some help;  I tried to set this up a couple of nights back, but can't get it to function. Please bear with me.
<BarkingFish> I've been accepted on a course to learn Korean, but I realised I can't type it on my PC.  I have installed the layout switcher, but I'm on an english (GB) keyboard, 104 key, i have korean fonts installed, and still can't get my PC to type in korean.
<BarkingFish> Do i have to localise the whole machine in Korean, or do i need an IME to do this?
<darthanubis> anyone having an issue with chromium sync?
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: Look at package scim-hangul
<BarkingFish> ah
<BarkingFish> i take it that's an IME?
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: See Homepage: http://www.scim-im.org/ and in a console, man scim
<romeyro_lpt> when i do sudo apt-get install -y build-essential subversion libglut3-dev python-dev iw libssl-dev , i have the follwing error msg "E: Unable to locate package libglut3-dev"  does anyone have an idea how to fix it ?
<darthanubis> romeyro_lpt: enable the appropriate repos?
<Snowhog> romeyro_lpt: This package has been replaced by ``freeglut3-dev''.
<romeyro_lpt> Snowhog: oh ok thanks you Snowhog and darthanubis
<romeyro_lpt> freeglut3-dev worked :D
<ubuntu> hi
<romeyro_lpt> hi
<ubuntu> i cant install the konversation-1.4-beta1
<ubuntu> the downloads always broken
<ubuntu> i will kill Dell
<ubuntu> >.<
<romeyro_lpt> i m about to install aircrack i download the package from aircrack  but when i execute the make command i have some error, i dont know if it worked or not http://paste.ubuntu.com/737568/
<romeyro_lpt> and i don't think that these errors are normal
<Snowhog> romeyro_lpt: Why not just install aircrack-ng which is available from standard repos?
<Snowhog> ubuntu: 'always broken' or unmet dependencies?
<romeyro_lpt> Snowhog: good idea
<ubuntu> always start downloading
<ubuntu> but never stopped it
<ubuntu> so always download konversation.part
<ubuntu> file:///home/ubuntu/Downloads/konversation-1.4-beta1.tar.xz.part
<ubuntu> this is the problem
<ubuntu> i will try dwload other server
<BarkingFish> Ok, well my efforts to get this thing I laughingly call a computer to type in Korean have proved utterly fruitless. scim and scim-hangul don't seem to work, despite setting them up and configuring them, nothing will type in Hangul or Hanja whatsoever
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install konversation , should do it
<ubuntu> ok thx
<ubuntu> i cant do
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get install konversation
<ubuntu> sorr
<ubuntu> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BluesKaj> close your package manager
<ubuntu> wait a minute
<BluesKaj> make sure you have canonical partners enabled in the repositories in muon or apper
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: That will just install the 'current' version of Konversion - 1.3.1 - not the beta 1.4 ubuntu is wanting. ubuntu: you are aware that the beta1.4 is a source package tarball and has to be compiled?
<BluesKaj> why would he want a beta , Snowhog when he hasn'y used it before
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Well, only he can answer that, but he did say he was trying to download the beta.
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<ubuntu> ok i gipe this project, im a hungarian women and i lack of chance, this is the first time when i install kubuntu
<ubuntu> *give up, sorry
<Snowhog> ubuntu: First thing to keep in mind, is that if you want to install an application, you should first see if it's available in the package manager that comes with Kubuntu. Downloading/installing packages from the 'Net is not necessary "most of the time" and is not redommended for folks new to Linux.
<BluesKaj> !hu | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ubuntu> OHHHHHHHHH
<ubuntu> THX
<ubuntu> <3
<ubuntu> bye
<MMlosh> Hi!  Is it still possible to get gnome-keyring unlocked on login in kubuntu 11.10?  I have always failed so far (for this release, older releases are fine)
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu
<BarkingFish> nope
<BarkingFish> not until you just posted the link :)
<BarkingFish> Snowhog: that information is out of date
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: It's an older documentation page, but it might lead you to the solution.
<BarkingFish> skim's been obsoleted
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: :/ oh well.
<BarkingFish> Package skim is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: This a Ubuntuforum post, but...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9391302&postcount=3
<RandomRoger> Hey, I messed up my kvirc installation by deleting some of its directories, uninstalling and reinstalling does not put them back, is there a way to remove kvirc as if it was never installed so I can fresh install it ?
<DaemonFC> uhhhm
<DaemonFC> uhhhm
<DaemonFC> deleting ~/.kvirc doesn't restore it to defaults?
<RandomRoger> it does but I deleted some other files before I found ~/.config/kvirc
<RandomRoger> I deleted like something/share/app/Kvirc or something
<RandomRoger> Now kvirc complains it cant find it
<romeyro_lpt> i have Linux Netlink: no (will not be able to make mac80211 vaps) when i do ./configure on kismet
<romeyro_lpt> and this warning message: LibNL/nl80211 support was not found.  Kismet uses libnl to control
<romeyro_lpt> mac80211 based wireless interfaces
<BluesKaj> New Konversation 1.4 beta can be installed from this ppa , https://launchpad.net/~dns/+archive/irc
<JontheEchidna> Snowhog: ping
<guillaume_> hello =)
<guillaume_> is there anybody ?
<guillaume_> ok...
<guillaume_> 270 afk ?
<Dinacicc> pff
<Kimlaroux> the classic ask to ask a question
<BluesKaj> Kimlaroux, yeah , I usually tell ppl , just ask :)
<phunyguy> OK Folks, I am having a really hard time with this.  Networking on this PC is horrid.  I have swapped out the NIC, switch, restarted the router, and even reinstalled the OS.   Web sites start to time out every 5 minutes or so, I can't even web into my router when this is happening.  Then all of a sudden everything works perfect.  I tried multiple browsers, etc, but still the same thing happens.... Please help...
<OerHeks> phunyguy, try an other ethernet-cable ?
<BluesKaj> phunyguy, what about the cable , I assume it;s ethernet/cat5/6
<Kimlaroux> phunyguy, sounds like a hardware problem... could be dying ram, pci bridge or ethernet cable
<Guest93336> i have kubuntu installed, but i want to install windows 7 on my netbook. i have iso ready and flashdrive handy, how do i start? link?
<Guest93336> bump
<nafg> Guest93336: What's your partition setup?
<Guest93336> only have kubuntu set up...
<Guest93336> nothing else
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Guest93336> nafg: anything to contribute?
<nafg> Guest93336: Only one partition?
<Guest93336> nafg: yes
<nafg> Guest93336: Not sure if Windows install can resize partitions, so your first step would be to get a linux boot cd that has GParted or the like.
<Guest93336> nafg: i only have kubuntu installed....
<Guest93336> nafg: i WANT TO install windows
<nafg> I understand that. To add windows you need to modify your partitions.
<nafg> I meant, not sure if Windows' *installer* can resize partitions.
<Guest93336> so isn't there a partition manager in the wide world of ubuntu i could download?
<Guest93336>  sudo apt-get install gparted?
<Guest93336> nafg: its also important to note i'm on a netbook, hence the necessity to install from a flashdrive
<dank> Fixed MSN in Kopete issue if someone wants that solution just tell me and I give the reference ....
<KillJoy> ciao alla stanza
<Snowhog> !it | KillJoy
<ubottu> KillJoy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KillJoy> ok
<Snowhog> KillJoy: But you are welcome here, we just ask that you speak English. ;)
<nafg> Guest93336: Sorry I didn't see your message before. You can't just install a partition manager, because you can't resize a partition that's in use, and you need to resize your system partition.
<nafg> So you need a live ubuntu usb image.
<OerHeks> true
#kubuntu 2012-11-05
<Predictability> hi, im having a pretty bad problem with my laptop, can someone help?  whenever i try to boot up, i get these error messages: http://pastebin.com/upUpttFQ
<luffy_> jjj
<birdontophat> I'm having difficulty with persuading smplayer to use VDPAU
<birdontophat> If I run mplayer off the command line, I get this error "Forced video codec: ffmpeg12vdpau
<birdontophat> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x31637661."
<birdontophat> I'm definitely using the nvidia driver
<birdontophat> any ideas?
<OxDeadC0de> well, first thing first is the realization that codecs and drivers don't need to touch. They can, but don't need to. A codec determines how the data is read and turned into a visual&audio solution. Your mplayer is saying it's missing a codec, try finding codec packages..
 * OxDeadC0de was to late
<george_kamp> Please help me install kubuntu 12.10 from an already downloaded Live DVD.  I can boot into a Live Session, or run OEM Install (which wants to use the whole hard disk!), but I just want to install to a new empty 400GB partion I've made.
<skomorokh> how do I let other users mount devices? for some reason only my user can mount the kindle. a usb stick can be used by the other user but not the kindle. and when device manager mounts it for me, /media/Kindle is owned by me with mode 700
<skomorokh> there is nothing special in /etc/fstab for it
<skomorokh> and i have "enable automounting unchecked" so i don't think my user is grabbing it
<skomorokh> to be sure i tried rebooting and not logging in at all, only logging in as the appropriate user
<skomorokh> ther is some policykit stuff for udisks but that applies to everything, couldn't see anything kindle specific
<skomorokh> other user also is in the plugdev group and allowed to use external storage under the user config panel
<skomorokh> where else might it be weirdly constricting the umask for one particular device?
<skomorokh> or where could i override it--i'd just add a line to fstab and be done with it but it seems kindles don't have uuids
<skomorokh> i find | xargs grep -i kindle'd /etc/udev.d or whatever but nothing there seemed to be messing with it.
<george_kamp> does anyone know how to install the new kubuntu? it seems to only have a Live DVD now.  been using Linux for 15 years, this is the first time I was stopped cold doing an install
<george_kamp> googling takes me to kubuntu sites that say "use the Live DVD" (but how?), or I end up at ubuntu sites whose boot menu has an install option (not OEM install)
<george_kamp> will install ubuntu first if thats what i have to do (waste of bandwidth downloading the kubuntu dvd, though)
<george_kamp> skomorokh: i use automounting for my nook, and it works fine that way (no fstab, it just plain works when i plug it in)
<radar__> hello, can someone tell me if there is an apt-get command to install ubuntu server on a system already running ubuntu desktop?
<OerHeks> radar__, all you need is tasksel, when you run "sudo tasksel" you get the choices to install LAMP, SSH and such
<radar__> thank you
<Alex-Zion> hi everyone...., I have a probem on a 12.04 upgraded from 11.10... I cannot find anymore the user management tool .... , and I don't know the command to open it  someone can help me ?
<andrew____> guten morgen
<panji> tesst
<skramer_> I have a problem with Kontact, especially Korganizer. Whenever I start Kubuntu, I get this notification: "KDE Calendar (traditional): Loading the calendar failed". Going to Korganizer settings & clicking on "Change" once, the status goes to  "Available". Unfortunately, I could not find anything helpful in the internets yet...
<psoniko> hola
<monkeyjuice> morning
<cphus> hello there! anyone willing to help with an issue regarding git plugin for Dolphin ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Guest36528> i m using boot-repair via live cd of kubuntu
<Guest36528> but problem occuring in dual booting
<Guest36528> my windows do not response
<Guest36528> every time it sendes a message ALT+Ctrl+del to restart
<Guest36528> please tell me what should i do>?
<Guest36528> grub installed successfully
<Guest36528> ubuntu runs successfully but windows shows error
<Guest36528> i m using boot-repair via live cd of kubuntu
<Guest36528> but problem occuring in dual booting
<Guest36528> my windows do not response
<Guest36528> every time it sendes a message ALT+Ctrl+del to restart
<Guest36528> please tell me what should i do>?
<FloodBotK1> Guest36528: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest36528> grub installed successfully
<lordievader> Guest36528: I think you'll have more succes in #windows.
<Guest36528> but on runtime windows do not boot
<Guest36528> it shows error after grub bootloader
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Guest36528
<ubottu> Guest36528: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<noaXess> seams xorg since 12.10 does need more cpu then in 12.04
<Guest36528> then what should i do?
<Guest36528> ???
<spawn57> use xfce?
<spawn57> or disable a buncha things
<noaXess> spawn57: you talk to me?
<Guest36528> yes
<Guest36528> i m using boot-repair via live cd of kubuntu
<Guest36528> but problem occuring in dual booting
<Guest36528> my windows do not response
<Guest36528> every time it sendes a message ALT+Ctrl+del to restart
<Guest36528> please tell me what should i do>?
<FloodBotK1> Guest36528: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest36528> grub installed successfully
<Guest36528> is anyone alive?
<lordievader> Guest36528: Did you try BluesKaj's suggestion?
<BluesKaj> is there any method to enable the browser like FF to use the gpu on heavy graphics like on line game sites rather than loading the cpu up to 90%
<BluesKaj> is there any method to enable the browser like FF to use the gpu rather than loading the cpu up to 90% with higher graphics loads
<BluesKaj> oops
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mm i dunno but BluesKaj i ma testing qupzilla
<Peace-> BluesKaj: and it's a very good browser
<noaXess> grrrrrrr... firefoy and flash... both latest but i can't watch any youtube videos.. wtf?
<Peace-> noaXess: :D
<Peace-> noaXess: why ?
<noaXess> don't know..
<noaXess> or my ff profile is damaged..
<Peace-> noaXess: you acn try to reset it
<Peace-> noaXess: btw like said before i am given a try to qupzilla
<noaXess> a lot of work to get it back like it is
<Peace-> i am giving
<noaXess> ok
<KUbuntuUser500> is there a command prompt in KUbuntu
<KUbuntuUser500> how do I get to a DOS like command prompt
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: you can run the program called Konsole to get a terminal emulator within KDE
<KUbuntuUser500> ok, thanks, is it already setup as a shortcut anywhere in kunbutu?
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: or you can use the keyboard shortcut: CNTRL+ALT+F1  to get to the first tty shortcut
<KUbuntuUser500> thats not gonna re-boot my system or anything is it? :)
<xixor> No
<xixor> CNTRL+ALT+F1
<KUbuntuUser500> those 3 keys look powerful
<xixor> but to get back to KDE use contrl+ALT+F7
<KUbuntuUser500> i need to looks like an alt-f4 on windows
<xixor> or maybe it's contrl+ALT+F6, I can't remember
<KUbuntuUser500> im scared to hit that many keys at once now
<xixor> if you just want access to the terminal from within KDE, just run konsole
<KUbuntuUser500> ok, thanks, ill do it that way
<xixor> Use the krunner launcher.  Type ALT+F2
<xixor> then type: konsole, then hit enter.
<KUbuntuUser500> thanks,, that worked
<KUbuntuUser500> windows 8 has me looking at linux just in case. :)
<xixor> JI like windows 8
<KUbuntuUser500> if they dont fix that crap in windows 9, i may not go back
<KUbuntuUser500> yikes
<KUbuntuUser500> i think its windows for dummies
<KUbuntuUser500> too simplified
<KUbuntuUser500> if valve gets all their steam games working on linux like they appear to be doing, maybe windows will die a slow death, who knows
<noaXess> Peace-: seems i got flash working back ;).. just restart in safe mode and disable/enable flash hardware acceleration... now.. in normal mode flash works
<KUbuntuUser500> the easier something is to use, the less power and flexibility you have in using it, thats why i dont like windows 8 and where its headed
<OerHeks> Kubuntu is easy to use, so ?
<KUbuntuUser500> its not an operating system for dummies though, it looks pretty complex to me
<OerHeks> stop the ranting, KUbuntuUser500, this is a support channel.
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: complaining that windows is too hard and you needed help to run the command prompt in linux? lol.
<xixor> er, windows too easy.  Je suis fail.
<KUbuntuUser500> yeah, first time I booted into KUbuntu, maybe I didn't mention that. :)
<BluesKaj> KUbuntuUser500, there are plenty of ppl here who also use windows , you don't have to be a MS hater to use Linux
<KUbuntuUser500> I dont hate Windows. I have Windows 7 Ultimate on my computer now. :) But I won't be upgrading to 8. That's all I said. It's not hate, its just my preferences
<BluesKaj> ok , but there aren't any brownie points for bashing windows :)
<KUbuntuUser500> wasn't trying to score any. just offering an opinion.
<BluesKaj> bbl
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: have you used linux much before?\
<KUbuntuUser500> how do i turn off closed connection notifications
<KUbuntuUser500> in Quaseel
<xixor> no idea, I've never used Quassel
<bazhang> try in #quassel
<KUbuntuUser500> me either, first time, its the irc client that comes with KUbuntu by default, so I thought since this is a KUbuntu channel someone might know
<KUbuntuUser500> anyone know why FireFox isn't installed by default? It looks like its just a shortcut
<KUbuntuUser500> to an installer
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: because kubuntu devs want you try rekonq
<KUbuntuUser500> well the plan is working, i did try it out, it seems pretty decent
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: rekonq sucks and users can install firefox without all the junk fo gnome
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: i have removed rekonq and i use qupzilla that is stable works better
<KUbuntuUser500> is gupzilla better than firefox and chrome
<KUbuntuUser500> people give software the craziest names on this linux platform
<Peace-> qupzilla is webkit but it seems firefox in some ways
<Peace-> it's this oone
<KUbuntuUser500> webkit, thats what chrome is made with i think
<Peace-> yes
<KUbuntuUser500> i'll have to try that sometime
<Peace-> webkit is made by apple and open-sourced because it's based on khtml that is the engine of konqueror btw  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/05/plasma-desktopwAN356.png KUbuntuUser500
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-: linux is pretty cool, i hope it continues to improve and becomes serious competition to windows
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: well for me linux is the only os so :D
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-:  have you ever tried windows...what versions...how long have you been using linux?
<Peace-> 5 years
<Peace-> i use the computer since 20 btw
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-:  have you ever used any windows operating systems?
<Peace-> sure i used from dos 4 or 3 to windows 7
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-: so you like linux even over windows 7?
<Peace-> sure
<Peace-> i can do the annoying thing faster
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: I've been using linux since 1997, been using windows since 1994.  Been programming since 1996 in various languages and various operating systems
<KUbuntuUser500> xixor: what drives you to use linux, choice or job, do you just like variety?
<Peace-> when i was using windows i had to fit to the system
<Peace-> in linux is the system that fits you
<Peace-> to you
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-:  never more true in the just released Windows 8, i do not like it at all, haven't even tried it
<Peace-> first of all , then i am not scared about virus
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-:  windows 8 is slowly taking user choices away, microsoft is making all the decisions for the user
<Peace-> i was pissed of antivirus anti-stuff money to buy a decent antivirus \ i don't crack softwares i just use free stuff and i am ok with it
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: I prefer windows.  When I was 16 and had tons of time, spending the time to tweak operating systems seems fun.  When you are 31, have clients, deadlines, and bills to pay, sometimes you just want to work in an environment you are used to. For me, I prefer windows.  I use linux for some servers, so they don't have any GUI software, just command line.  I've used linux as my desktop day-to-day OS for many years, but now I just use lin
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: since 5 year i don't care of virus i don't need to defrag
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: on a daily basis I use OSX, Windows, or Linux, depending on which tool is best for a given job
<Peace-> but yea i could buy a mac too
<KUbuntuUser500> xixor: i like windows 7 alot, it is a very good operating system, just seems like windows 8, microsoft is dumbing it down and making it less customizable and more easy to use for people who don't care about technical stuff, which is good for them, but not so good for people who like to customize everything and know how everything works
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: windwos is not a system like that
<Peace-> you can't undestand how it works
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-:  i like to know how everything works too
<xixor> The only real change is that windows removed the start menu.  All the control panels are still there.  The command prompt is still there.  Windows explorer is basically the same.  There are dozens of start menu replacements.  It is trivial to change the full page metro task chooser.  I don't really see how windows 8 is dumbed down
<xixor> Now, is it just me, or is arranging widgets on a panel a seemingly impossible task?
<Peace-> xixor: on kde?
<xixor> Peace-: yes
<Peace-> xixor: it's you
<KUbuntuUser500> xixor: its a tablet os for the masses, they didn't take all the toys power users love away, but they clearly added a UI to make it more appealing to everyday people, if they continue on this trend, windows 9 will be nothing more than a tablet OS on a desktop, which I think it is half there already
<SIR_Taco> lol Peace- you beat me to it
<Peace-> xixor: i did  a panels collections btw
<xixor> how do you move the widgets around?  I have them unlocked?  is there some magic keystroke to hold down while you try to drag them around?
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: list for me the power applications that they removed
<SIR_Taco> xixor: click the little caschew thingy in the corner of the taskbar, then you can move things around
<Peace-> xixor: you need to click on the right
<xixor> ah, there we go, thanks
<xixor> Peace-: what is a panels collections?
<KUbuntuUser500> xixor: you misread, I said they 'didn't take all the power toys, yet, but who knows, it seems they are slowly creeping towards dumbing down the OS, they can't just rip everything out, then it wouldn't fail all together.
<Peace-> xixor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzEty1TYAE
<KUbuntuUser500> am i still connected?
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: sure
<Peace-> xixor: you can find this stuff here http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=147589
<Peace-> there is even a debian for it
<xixor> Peace-: cool
<Peace-> xixor: it's a simple project made in javascript
<KUbuntuUser500> hey, can one of you gurus tell me how I would go about burning multiple flavors of linux to a DVD or possibly even a BD-R so that I could boot into all of them off the DVD without installing. I like being able to try without installation. That's what I am doing now.
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: dvd ?
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-:  yes dvd or bd-r, i think they work the same way
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: I would recommend using virtual box and running the various flavours in a VM
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: have you a nice computer ? if yes you should use what xixor said
<KUbuntuUser500> xixor: okay, thanks, I'll give that a try
<KUbuntuUser500> Peace-: i got a core i3-2105 with 16 GB memory
<Peace-> KUbuntuUser500: ok you can use VM
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: It'll take you some time to get used to do doing things.  You have to setup a Virtual Machine, install the extension pack, and then install the Guest Additions on any "Guest" operating system to get good performance
<SIR_Taco> there are also scripts which will let you place the ISO files for however many distros will fit on your media, and they will mount and play through a list
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: but once you get used to using virtual machines, they are awesome.  I am using Kubuntu 12.10, full screen, across 3 monitors right now, on my laptop running windows 7
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: and it works very fast, I cannot tell that I am in a "virtual" machine, and not a regular linux installation
<Peace-> xixor: :D i have a 5 years old computer and VM is not good :D
<KUbuntuUser500> xixor: that sounds nice, i'll have to do some research on that, plus get me a second monitor, only have 1 monitor now on windows 7
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: My main linux server uses debian, and it too runs as a virtual machine, www.xixor.net is hosted on a virtual machine.  The entire server can be backed up and moved to another machine by simply copying a single file.  If my computer crashes, I can have a full copy of my entire server up and running in a different virtualbox machine in minutes
<xixor> Peace-: Yes.. I'm lucky, I have pretty modern hardware
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: what type of computer do you have, and how much memory?
<SIR_Taco> http://forums.justlinux.com/showthread.php?150078-How-to-boot-several-CD-iso-files-in-a-DVD  (if you really want to use a DVD/Blu-ray
<KUbuntuUser500> xixor: i have an Intel core i3-2105 with 16GB of ddr3 memory
<KUbuntuUser500> SIR_Taco:  thanks for the link, yes, i'll check that out too, sounds interesting
<xixor> KUbuntuUser500: yeah, you will be able to run virtual machines just fine
<KUbuntuUser500> one thing I did learn, booting off a live CD runs a hell of a lot faster than booting linux off a USB flash drive, I wanted to hang myself when I tried that, it was so slow
<KUbuntuUser500> not even sure why they promote trying it that way
<KUbuntuUser500> maybe USB 3.0 is better, i was using a USB 2.0 drive
<xixor> Virtual machines have really simplified and improved my computing life
<SIR_Taco> xixor: they're great for web developing
<xixor> yeah I bet
<SIR_Taco> the android vm provided with the SDK is alright... just wish it could do GL. Would save me having to keep a bunch of devices hooked up :P
<xixor> SIR_Taco: in the android vm, can you do things like specify different screen resolutions and such?
<SIR_Taco> xixor: yes, resolution, ram size, os versions
<xixor> ah, neat
<brijesh_> how to write "next line in java".........System.out.println("hello /n world") ?
<brijesh_> or
<brijesh_> system.out.println("hello"+/n+"world")?
<Pici> brijesh_: You'd get better java programming support in ##java
<Pici> (psst, also you probably want \n not /n
<brijesh_> sorry sir did't get you
<SIR_Taco> \n
<Pici> brijesh_: You are in #kubuntu now.  We support Kubuntu.  ##java supports Java.
<brijesh_> kindly guide me , what is it?
<brijesh_> or just give me a instruction link
<tsimpson> brijesh_: /join ##java
<tsimpson> and ask there
<SIR_Taco> brijesh_: system.out.println("hello\nworld");         but yes, for java support join the java channel
<ed875676> hi, does anyone know how to connect to to adhoc wireless network in kubuntu? (my phone which is set on wifi tether)/
<ed875676> ?
<SIR_Taco> dougl: did you get your printer sorted?
<xixor> printing.... linux... lol
<SIR_Taco> xixor: it was a print share
<xixor> using samba?
<BluesKaj> cups
<moisey> здравствуйте. здесь есть русские?
<BluesKaj> !ru | moisey
<ubottu> moisey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<SIR_Taco> ed875676: haven't tried it, but it should be as easy as connecting to a normal access point
<moisey> thanks
<moisey>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<ed875676> SIR_Taco: yes but the laptop doesnt see it
<SIR_Taco> ed875676: have you tried entering the essid manually? (maybe it's hiding the essid... I wouldn't want just anyone trying to connect to my phone for tethering)
<markus_d> moin
<markus_d> where did kivio go?
<markus_d> I need a flowchart editor
<markus_d> dia sucks
<oli_> google?!
<markus_d> can' find any info on that :(
<SIR_Taco> markus_d: seems to be replace by Calligra Office
<SIR_Taco> "calligraflow" to be exact
<markus_d> SIR_Taco: Found its website. trying to install it
<markus_d> adding the ppa did not help :(
<markus_d> maybe because this is linuxmint here? damn
<asfyxia> markus_d: If you run 12.04, it must be in the repos
<IRCApplet> Test
<SIR_Taco> Tset
<IRCApplet> lol, sorry I am setting up a chat widget
<BarkingFish> evening guys - quicky question for you.  I'm looking at a package called Aegisub which we have, which we've not been able to update since 2.1.9 due to the fact that debian doesn't have wxwidgets 2.9
<BarkingFish> are we able to totally bypass debian and package wxwidgets 2.9 for (k)ubuntu?
<SIR_Taco> haave you went through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12303820    ?
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: ^^
<barcode> Hi. I've instaed Kubuntu 12.04 on an eMachines 420, bought in 2004. Every now and then, but this happens at least once when I login, the screen goes black and then the text on some applications are different colors, especially on firefox. Could this be a video issue?
<barcode> am I using the correct driver for this card? http://pastebin.com/gAqgSKf9
<BarkingFish> SIR_Taco, I have aegisub working fine on here now - the problem is that Aegisub is now on version 3.0.1 - a long way off from where we left it - 2.1.9 was around before raring was out
<simplew> yofel: ping
<BarkingFish> 3.0.1 can't be packaged into Kubuntu/Ubuntu while debian don't have wxwidgets at 2.9 or higher - 3.0.1 is dependent on it
<SIR_Taco> ah ok, I see
<BarkingFish> I tried the "preconfigured" thing mentioned on that thread, it  doesn't work here.
<tilgovi> I'm trying to set my akonadi up to use my standalone postgresql. After configuring with the kcm panel, I notice that "akonadictl start" gives an error message which includes the wrong port number (it includes the default port number for postgres, which is *not* the default as configured by the kubuntu repository packages)
<tilgovi> I suspect akonadi (or some database component it uses) is ignoring the port option
<tilgovi> Anyone have recommendations?
<BarkingFish> What i'm asking is, would debian be annoyed at us if we just went ahead and sorted out wx2.9 without waiting for them, SIR_Taco?
<tilgovi> I've verified now that starting akonadi after switching postgres to the default port works.
<yofel> simplew: pong, I won't be on for long though
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: there's nothing stopping anyone from making a PPA for anything they want.... whether the Kubuntu  team will do it? I'm not sure
<BarkingFish> The problem is that there are wxwidgets packages available, but they're all amd64, no i386 stuff.
<BarkingFish> I wonder if I could run the source code through bazaar and see if it would rebuild it for i386
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: possibly talk with the maintainer of those packages?
<BarkingFish> apparently, people have tried, SIR_Taco - his name is Sebastian Reichel, and the last time he did anything to Aegisub was March, when he imported the old version from Raring, into Quantal.
<BarkingFish> That's mostly the last anyone's seen of him
<tilgovi> filed a bug. sorry for the noise.
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: ah ok
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: Note: We currently do not have prebuilt binaries for any Linux systems. Many distributions now have packages for Aegisub; if yours does not consider requesting or creating one.
<BarkingFish> We do have a prebuilt one, SIR_Taco :)  That's how I got it on here now.  The only problem is, it's about a good couple of years out of date!
<SIR_Taco> BarkingFish: and the wrong arch
<BarkingFish> no, we have an i386 one on Kubuntu :)
<BarkingFish> I installed it a day or two back
<simplew> i made a debuild but the build had an error, now i run again debuild and the build doesnt go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1336196   can anyone tell me what i need to do?
<simplew> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu 2012-11-06
<Robtygart> simplew: would it help to update your packages first? sudo apt-get update
<simplew> hu?
<simplew> that has nothing to do
<Robtygart> but if your fetching data off the web does it run though package manager
<Robtygart> lol
<Gnosis-> on a laptop, how do I get the fn keys to work? In particular, the ones to brighten or dim the screen
<Gnosis-> the increase/decrease volume ones work, but not the brighten/dim ones
<Robtygart> Gnosis-: on my HP I have a Fn button you hold then press one of the Fkeys
<Robtygart> F-Keys*
<Gnosis-> Yeah, I have that too. It doesn't work even when I do this
<OerHeks> Gnosis-, some laptops can be fixed with "acpi_backlight=vendor" in fstab >>> example http://askubuntu.com/questions/194812/cant-change-brightness-on-toshiba-l755-laptop
<Gnosis-> OerHeks: okay, so I can write a number from 0 to 7 to /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness, and that works
<OerHeks> Gnosis-, yes, but after restart it is set to max brightness again ...
<Gnosis-> I don't really think that page is describing my problem, because unlike them, I _am_ able to adjust the brightness with System Settings->Power
<swiftsword94> o.o.. well .... i guess this is to see how quassel works
<swiftsword94> and aparently it does...
<us0r> hello, i am looking for help with kubuntu. is this the right place to ask?
<xixor> yes
<us0r> excellent. i am looking for a good wysiwyg editor for kubuntu. would kompozer work or wouldyou suggest somthing else?
<xixor> This is for documents? reports?  letters?
<us0r> to buld and modify web documents with html, css, jquery ect
<us0r> *build
<xixor> Hm... with those requirements, I'm not sure.  For office documents libreOffice, Calligra, and Abiword were what I was going to recommend.
<xixor> I'm not much of a web developer though.  So an editor with html, css, jquery is outside of my domain.  Stick around, and someone might be able to recommend something
<tsimpson> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<us0r> thank you both. @ubottu: will kompozer run on kubuntu? i attempted to install it but was unsuccessful
<SIR_Taco> us0r: yes it will... (ubottu is a bot)
<SIR_Taco> us0r: wich Kubuntu? 12.10?
<us0r> ah, i see. thanks for the answer.
<us0r> i beleive so, it was the most recent version
<SIR_Taco> us0r: don't think Kompozer or Iceape work at the moment
<SIR_Taco> us0r: how vested are  you in wysiwyg?
<yoga> I am in 12.04 and want to upgrade to 12.10, I ready set "Release Upgrade" to "Normal Releases" in muon-updater, but I don't get prompt for upgrade.
<yoga> How come.
<SIR_Taco> yoga: how about: sudo kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<TheLordOfTime> in terminal :P
<SIR_Taco> yes in terminal... not on a peice of paper :P
<TheLordOfTime> SIR_Taco, you never know, some people say "where do i type that?"
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<SIR_Taco> TheLordOfTime: yes... had that already toda
<SIR_Taco> y
<TheLordOfTime> you should hit your keyboard with a stick, the enter key is misbehaving
 * TheLordOfTime hands SIR_Taco a stick
<TheLordOfTime> have fun.
<SIR_Taco> TheLordOfTime: double click my computer.... if you can reach it :P
<yoga> SIR_Taco: is that for devel release?  The Ubuntu 2.10 already out.
<ozzzy> I loaded 2.10 and after the 5th or 6th crash I pulled it from the machine
<ozzzy> er... 12.10
<SIR_Taco> yoga: 12.10 is an official release, but's it's not a long term release
<SIR_Taco> er, long-term support release
<yoga> SIR_Taco: ok I am running sudo kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade, it's doing its thing.
<SIR_Taco> yoga: 12.10 is not a LTS (long-term support: which gives 5 years of security and stablility updates, I believe). However it *should* have some of the latest software/drivers/etc.
<yoga> But from the stdout it says Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-yoga" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<yoga> I might ignore that?
<DarthFrog> yoga: Yes.
<SIR_Taco> DarthFrog: thanks.... I'm bouncing around answering questions
<DarthFrog> SIR_Taco: You've been eating flubber? :-)
<SIR_Taco> I wish :P
<ozzzy> evening Frogger
<yoga> Do I need the internet connection after all the upgrade packages were downloaed?
<tsimpson> yoga: not normally, the exception being flashplugin-installer and ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<yoga> tsimpson: Will it rerun it if I got online again?
<tsimpson> yoga: it should, but you may have to rerun the upgrade command again, or use "sudo apt-get -f install", to get it to rerun
<noaXess> mrning
<noaXess> here http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia is described that we need to add "nvidia" as driver into xorg.conf.. but if i check my xorg.conf, "nvidia" is commented out, so not used from X11... is there any other place where nvidia will be used, cause "lsmod | grep nvidia" = nvidia              11263007  44
<Smurphy> Morning
<rawler_> hiya..
<rawler_> strange problem.. today when booting my laptop, the secondary HDMI display-port just wasn't detected anymore by Kubuntu..
<rawler_> worked yesterday, so looked through the updates.. colord was the only reasonable suspect, but after reverting it, the problem still remains.. any ideas?
<yoga`> When I click Kickoff Application Launcher, I get Favorites tab, then I type from the keyboard "Down" key, to move to the File Manager Dolphin, but if I hit enter, nothing happen.
<yoga`> It works if I use the mouse to choose the Dolphin.  Any idea?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Smurphy> jo ...
<yoga`> #end
<simplew> yofel: around?
<yofel> simplew: yes, but I'm at work, so if it's something long it'll have to wait
<noravingal> Cannot unlock screen from guest account kubuntu 12.10
<mime_1111> hey ppl, ive unfinished downloading a file with ktorrent, but no more seeders at 70%. how can easily separate those that are finished, and auto pick them? they are folders with audio inside.
<mime_1111> thnx
<mime_1111> there are
<snikker|2> is possible to use grub2 in dual boot (lin+win) without install grub2 also on the second disk?
<jedihawk> boo
<xixor> boo-urns
<Pici> xixor: :D
<BluesKaj> boo-hoo
<jedihawk> I'm all new and shiny in my new Kubuntu.  warm-fuzzies for all!
<xixor> cool
<jedihawk> is it supposed to be only 32-bit?
<xixor> no, there is an AMD64 kubuntu installation iso on the website for download
<jedihawk> I must have chosen the wrong one.  I used pendrivelinux and installed from usb drive.
<jedihawk> is it possible to upgrade from 32-bit to 64-bit?
<xixor> I'm not sure
<jedihawk> oh well.  32-bit isn't all that bad.
<TheLordOfTime> jedihawk, if you've installed 32bit, you can't instantly switch to 64bit
<TheLordOfTime> that's a little bit difficult/impossible
<lordievader> jedihawk: You could check out PAE, Physical Address Extension.
<jedihawk> with this system, I installed over what I had before.  I did not format my partitions.  so it is a little wierd, but it seems to work fine.
<jedihawk> I may re-re-install over it again with the 64-bit version.  but it's such a hassel to re-config everything.  again.
<xixor> jedihawk: if you have use a separate partition for /home, then all of your settings can be saved
<jedihawk> yes, most settings were saved, that's true.  but I still had a lot of items to install and set up again.
<xixor> except for things in /etc of course
<xixor> I think there is a way to get a list of the packages installed on your system, and then to feed that into apt-get/dpkg/muon again, so you don't have to install them one-at-atime again
<jedihawk> oh?  how's that work?
<xixor> hm... not sure to be honest, something I read on ubuntuforums or something, someone here might know, or you can google around
<yofel> wait I know
<yofel> dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list
<yofel> save the file and later run
<yofel> xargs -a "packages.list" sudo apt-get install
<xixor> http://superuser.com/questions/48374/find-all-user-installed-packages
<jedihawk> nice!
<jedihawk> thx
<yofel> if you have any 3rd party repositories or architecture specific stuff you might have to filter those out from the file
<yofel> apt-get will tell you what it can't find though
<quentin> salut
<quentin> hello
<Mac-Chiken> hi
<jedihawk> greetings
<jedihawk> how do you get your wallpaper to span both monitors?
<xixor> jedihawk: that is something that KDE cannot do
<xixor> jedihawk: as far as I know anyway
<lordievader> jedihawk: Little work-around, split the image in two with gimp.
<jedihawk> bummer.  I just used split files; one for the left, one for the right.
<jedihawk> yaa!
<WineQQ_> hey guys  as it seems i cant playback youtube vids with minitube ... some ideas for that ?
<ikonia> minitube ?
<WineQQ_> a "standalone" player for youtube video playback ... i have some bad performance issues with youtube and ubuntu 12.04
<WineQQ_> so i thought i could try that
<jedihawk> WineQQ_: you're not using the flash player in a browser?
<ikonia> !info minitube
<ubottu> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1.1 (quantal), package size 586 kB, installed size 1581 kB
<jedihawk> I have no experience with minitube, sorry.  I usually just download the video file and then play it locally in mplayer or some other video player.
<zizi_> hi i have a problem installing from a tar.gz
<zizi_> during the ./configure
<zizi_> i get an error
<jedihawk> zizi_: what's the package?
<zizi_> should i paste here the errpr
<WineQQ_> @jedihawk   yeah probably that is what im going to do ... just thought that there would be a possibility to solve that problem of bad performance
<zizi_> http://www.dymo-label-printers.co.uk/dymo_sdk_linux.html
<jedihawk> WineQQ_: that's how I "solved" chunkie-ness.  download, then play. (then delete)
<jedihawk> WineQQ_: use downloadhelper plugin for firefox.
<WineQQ_> @jedihawk  ok thank u ;)
<jedihawk> zizi_: is the error long/huge?
<zizi_>  nope
<jedihawk> zizi_: okay, paste it here.
<zizi_> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<zizi_> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<zizi_> /home/zizi/Λήψεις/dymo-cups-drivers-1.4.0.5/missing: Unknown `--run' option
<zizi_> Try `/home/zizi/Λήψεις/dymo-cups-drivers-1.4.0.5/missing --help' for more information
<zizi_> configure: WARNING: `missing' script is too old or missing
<zizi_> checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
<FloodBotK1> zizi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zizi_> checking for gawk... no
<BluesKaj> jedihawk, go to adobe and download the flashplayer , extract it , then copy or cut and paste the libflashplayer.so with root permissions  into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , there may be an alternative .so file already there but it's probly not working so delete it
<lordievader> !paste | zizi_
<ubottu> zizi_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta check some stuff ...BBL
<zizi_> i just pasted at pastbin
<lordievader> zizi_: Post the link here please.
<zizi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337588/
<lordievader> zizi_: You do not have the C compiler, sudo apt-get install build-essentials <-- this will install a few compilers and other stuff needed for building software.
<jedihawk> BluesKaj: even if my existing flash player works pretty good?
<zizi_> no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Tm_T> jedihawk: what you're trying to do?
<Tm_T> hmmm, or was it you at all who needed flash being installed
<jedihawk> my flash player works fine, but it's a bit "chunky" on large videos.  so for those, I download them with downloadhelper, then play them locally with mplayer or something else, and that works fine.  that's how I watch all of freddiew's stuff.
<jedihawk> there was another guy who was trying to get minitube running.
<jedihawk> I've never even heard of minitube before.
<zizi_> i have the cups library but it cant find it
<lordievader> zizi_: Have you installed the build essentials? Is it now complaining about something else?
<zizi_> yeah
<lordievader> zizi_: What is it complaining about?
<zizi_> error: Can't find cups library
<lordievader> zizi_: apt-get install libcups2-dev
<lordievader> zizi_: I think, or some other libcups*-dev
<zizi_> lol
<zizi_> error: Can't find cupsimage library
<lordievader> zizi_: libcupsimage2-dev
<lordievader> zizi_: What are you trying to build?
<zizi_> http://www.dymo-label-printers.co.uk/dymo_sdk_linux.html
<newnub> hello, i just installed kubuntu 32bit, but i don't like default desktop look (and have no idea what its called cause i've never used it before). how do i get normal KDE 4?
<zizi_> tyvm
<lordievader> zizi_: No problem.
<zizi_> now where can i find what i just created?
<lordievader> zizi_: Im not sure how the program is called but you can find its location with: whereis <program-name>
<zizi_> i cant find it
<lordievader> zizi_: Perhaps find can find it. find / -iname dymo
<BluesKaj> newnub, open dolphin /help/about kde
<BluesKaj> newnub, also open kmenu>computer>system settings>application appearance ..check out the options
<zizi_> nothing happens
<zizi_> anyway
<zizi_> tyvm lordivader
<BluesKaj> newnub, also workspace appearance and workspace behaviour
<newnub> i think its plasma-netbook. i just want to have it default to plasma-desktop instead. thanks for the help so far.
<BluesKaj> newnub, yeah, workspace behaviour>workspace>workspace type , you can change it in the dropdown
<newnub> Thanks. Got it! :D
<swex> can anybody help me with power devil?
<swex> question is: how to choose /sys/class/backlight to use?
<mamoun> Hi, how can I disable temperature-based CPU throttling in kubuntu (If there is any)?
<DarthFrog> mamoun: Are you on a laptop?  that sort of stuff is controlled by powerdevil, I believe.
<mamoun> Yes, I'm on a laptop
<DarthFrog> In your systray, there should be a battery icon.  Try clicking on it.
<mamoun> ok
<mamoun> Should I turn off power management? I remember reading somewhere that this disables sleep?
<DarthFrog> Up to you.
<mamoun_> ok, Thank you DarthFrog :)
<markus____> I try to install chrome in 12.04 and get the error that I need to install libc6
<markus____> when I try to install libc6 it fails as well
<markus____> when i run "apt-get -f install" it also fails
<lordievader> markus____: What error do you get?
<markus____> libc6 : Hängt ab von: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.3) aber 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 soll installiert werden
<markus____>  libc6-dev : Hängt ab von: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu10.2) aber 2.15-0ubuntu10.3 soll installiert werden
<lordievader> markus____: And how does apt-get install -f fail?
<markus____> E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<lordievader> markus____: See the first answer to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167784/e-internal-error-no-file-name-for-libssl1-0-0
<markus____> lordievader: did that. installed the ssl package anew
<markus____> does not fix the problem
<markus____> how can I remove the packages from being installed?
<markus____> that I at least can install other stuff?
<jdrs> markus____: could you try sudo dpkg --configure -a or apt-get install libc-bin libc6 libc6-dev?
<lordievader> markus____: You had to replace the ssl with libc6.
<lordievader> markus____: You did everything from the apt-get update to the apt-get dist-upgrade?
<markus____> yes. this command do not run now anymore as he always complains about missing stuff
<markus____> How would the command look like for libc?
<markus____> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/102991621/libc-bin-2.15-0ubuntu10.3
<markus____> thats what I tried
<lordievader> markus____: Actually you should only do these things: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1338082/
<user> hello, i'm looking for a little asistance running seamonkey if someones got a minute
<markus____> lordievader: that worked
<markus____> :D
<lordievader> markus____: Is libc6 now installed?
<markus____> yes. this installed everything
<markus____> no clue why but it worked
<lordievader> markus____: Probably needed the updates of a few packages.
<MelRay> What is the keystroke to clear the scrollback in the quassel window?
<avihay> are there packages for 4.9.3 for 12.04 in the backports PPA like the planet post said? I got nothing so far. maybe it's just my mirror not being updated?
<tsimpson> avihay: what planet post?
<avihay> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-and-platform-493
<tsimpson> avihay: I don't see a 4.9.3 announcement anywhere there
<avihay> humm
<tsimpson> it's actually just the front page of http://www.kubuntu.org/news probably defaults to that when a news item isn't found
<avihay> tsimpson: well, it's in the rss feed I pulled, maybe someone put it by mistake, and pulled it out... http://pastebin.kde.org/598466/
<yofel> it was pulled back because it was published too early
<tsimpson> yeah, that was my second guess
<yofel> packages for 12.10 are there now. 13.04 is being worked on. 12.04 might come later
<mr_rm> using kvm, i have a guest OS installed (windows 7) and it is able to connect to services running on the underlying host OS but not anything else on the network. somehow the NAT isn't quite right but i'm at a loss. does this sound familiar to anyone?
<mr_rm> windows is resolving the hostnames to other machines on the network but everything times out. it only connects to the kubunto host os
<avihay> mr_rm: there are (atleast) three network configurations you can set for a network adapter
<avihay> I guess you have one adepter in a host only network
<mr_rm> the vm is set to use "Virtual network 'default' : NAT
<avihay> the other options are NAT (can't see host) and same network as host
<mr_rm> only other option is to set up a bridge network so it gets its own IP
<mr_rm> i just want it to NAT though, that would be fine
<tsimpson> mr_rm: did you edit /etc/sysctl.conf to enable ip forwarding?
<mr_rm> no i did nothing with that
<mr_rm> tsimpson: i did nothing with /etc/sysctl.conf.    didn't nkow that was necessary
<mr_rm> tsimpson: looking at it now.
<tsimpson> the system is designed not to blindly forward network traffic unless you tell it you want it to
<tsimpson> you should change "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 0" to "net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1"
<mr_rm> tsimpson: thanks very much. i'll do that. i figured there was something missing that ws dropping the packets but didn't know enough detail
<tsimpson> you can do "echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" to enable it at runtime, but changing the config file is more permanent
<mr_rm> tsimpson: i just changed it. do i need to restart networking too?
<tsimpson> mr_rm: just run the command above and it should switch it on
<mr_rm> tsimpson: "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" displays "1" but it is the same behavior. DNS resolving properly on the guest, connects to the host OS but not getting out. Is there something else that might be missing?
<tsimpson> mr_rm: did you make sure you set the iptables rules correctly?
<mr_rm> tsimpson: hmmm i never explicitly set any rules
<tsimpson> mr_rm: have a look at: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<mr_rm> tsimpson: ok thanks. looks like i need to set up natting for virbr0 adapter.  i really appreciate the pointers
<tsimpson> no problem, I used that guide before so I just had to search my search history
<mr_rm> tsimpson: ok, those were the missing pieces: turn on ip_forward in sysctl.conf and set up the iptables rules. working like a champ now. thanks a million, you saved me a ton of time trying to dig that up. i was hoping that installing kvm and necessaries might take care of these.
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<ana__> hi folks... I can't connect my network anymore. Destination host unreachable is only what I got. /etc/hosts{,.allow,deny} seems to be okay... any clues?
<jedihawk> anyone have any experience with zfs?
<xixor> sup
#kubuntu 2012-11-07
<avihay> I recently noticed that I can't left-click the icon on my decorations to access the menu, only right click works...
<xixor> sup
<simplew> my mouse stops working without apparent reason, any one knows why? i see that this is a problem that has happened to other ubuntu users
<OerHeks> simplew, if it is an usb mouse, plug it out an back in again?
<xixor> despite my best attempts to kill my mouse, mine still works
<OerHeks> oh, please don't crosspost
<simplew> OerHeks: sometimes work, others doesnt
<xixor> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<xixor> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Navetz> Hello can someone help me debug my laptop running kubuntu. I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 recently. Everything went fine then I went to login the other day and everytime I type my password into the login screen, I get a black screen for a split second (command screen with writing but it goes away before I can read it) and it brings me back to the login screen
<xixor> Hm......
<xixor> should I allow unsupported and pre-release updates in muon I wonder?
<jedihawk> Navetz: have you tried tailing a log file?
<Navetz> jedihawk, not really sure how personally, had a friend do it for me today and it said a lot of things about eth0 being disabled so I'm assuming the wireless drivers aren't working
<jedihawk> do you have the thing in front of you now?
<Navetz> yes
<jedihawk> Ctrl-Alt-F1.  got a login prompt?
<Navetz> i can go into consol login from the logiin screen
<jedihawk> whatever works for ya.
<kroku> hi all
<xixor> yo
<kroku> any eclipse users here?
<Navetz> ohhh I think i have some more info. If I go to tty7 iI see aned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned. Then it says starting apache server, then it says checking battery state... This is the screen that shows up for a split second when I try to login
<MelRay> Is it possible to keep Kontakts synced with the addressbook in Gmail?
<Navetz> jedihawk, logged in
<kroku> i've probably java / eclipse related problem
<jedihawk> Navetz: cd /var/log
<jedihawk> Navetz: tail -f messages
<kroku> have an hour or so before my flight
<jedihawk> Navetz: switch back to your GUI login and try again, then check the log.
<Navetz> jedihawk, how do I get back to GUI login? do I need to reboot?
<jedihawk> Navetz: Ctrl-Alt-F7 or F8.  Ctrl-Alt-F*
<Navetz> ctrl-alt-f7 seems to be frozen at that black screen. I'll reboot, try to login, then read logs
<MelRay> Navetz: Try tty 1
<Navetz> MelRay, I have tty1
<Navetz> just not gui
<MelRay> Navetz: If you login on tty1 you can't start your gui?
<OerHeks> kroku, try #eclips
<Navetz> MelRay, I can never start my GUI, the closest I get is my login screen, it flashes black when I enter my password and brings me back to my login screen
<MelRay> Navetz: Ahhhh...
<jedihawk> Navetz: a while ago, my gui login screen broke (still have no idea why) so I'd switch to the first tty (Ctrl-Alt-F1), log in, then manually launch the gui with 'startx'. did that for a while. worked fine as I didn't reboot very often.
<MelRay> I wonder if a xorg.conf file got created somehow....might be  a .conf file screwing it up...or vice versa
<kroku> thnx OreHeks
<Navetz> I tried startx, says it's already running and to delete a lock
<jedihawk> cd /var/log ; tail -f Xorg.*
<xixor> my debugging in linux involves no tailing of log files.  I would be mv ~/.kde to ~/.kde_old.  moving xorg.conf files around, dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current .... I'm also not good at fixing linux with a poor track record
<MelRay> Navetz: do ps -ax and see what has created the lock
<MelRay> Kill the process
<Navetz> the log shows uploading evdev, then next line shows ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log. Next line:Server terminated successfully (0). closing log file
<Navetz> in xorg.failsave.log I see xf860OpenConsol: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interruped system call
<Navetz> MelRay, How do I tell what's created the lock from ps -ax?
<MelRay> You might look for the .old xorg log and compare it to the current and look for variation
<Navetz> kk
<MelRay> Navetz: This might be a possibility to try....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/441653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441653 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "radeon graphics mode and console does not start - xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call" [High,Fix released]
<Navetz> MelRay, this might just be it, ill look into it thanks
<MelRay> Navetz: Sure
<Omar> hi every body, I installed FDesktoprecorder, but when I start recording, It doesn't, something wrong with ffmpeg. here is the message:  ffmpeg version 0.8.3-6:0.8.3-6ubuntu2, Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the Libav developers
<Omar>   built on Oct  1 2012 12:54:15 with gcc 4.7.2
<Omar> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<Omar> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<Omar> [x11grab @ 0xc7cf60] device: :0.0 -> display: :0.0 x: 0 y: 0 width: 1366 height: 768
<FloodBotK1> Omar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Omar> here is the error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1338754/
<MelRay> Omar: Is avconv installed?
<Omar> yes
<MelRay> I would check the settings....it looks like a mis match in there...
<Omar> where exactly ?
<Omar> I didn't touch any thing yet
<MelRay> Before you record isn't there a set of menu options?
<Omar> yes
<Omar> when I was having 12.04, I found the same problem, but I fixed It and I don't remember how
<Omar> I redid a long search, but without result :(
<Navetz> MelRay, looks like the bug has been fixed in xorg-server, i'm going to try and get the latest version
<Omar> ok, thank you a lot
<MelRay> Navetz: Awesome...good luck
<MelRay> Omar: How did you install the app? I don't see anything in Muon
<Omar> use this ppa: ppa:blueleaflinux/ppa
<Omar> here is the officiel page http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/FDesktopRecorder?content=147844
<MelRay> Omar you might try compiling it from source to see if that makes a difference
<Omar> I tried It, but I get the same error
<Omar> the problem is with that ffmeg :P
<Omar> ffmpeg
<Navetz> MelRay, it's looking like my quickest option is to do a fresh install
<Navetz> if I install from an ubuntu 12.10 live cd, can I add kde easily?
<MelRay> Navetz: ?
<MelRay> Just use apt-get
<Navetz> MelRay, I wanted to give gnome a try, havent used it in a long time. But I want KDE too, can you have ubuntu and kubuntu at the same time or does that not work anymore ?
<MelRay> Yes you can...that will be somewhat of a time consuming process depending on connection speed
<Navetz> MelRay, ah I'll just leave it on overnight
<Omar> MelRay: did FDesktoprecorder work for you ?
<MelRay> I haven't tried it...
<Omar> ok, so do you have a suggestion to solve the problem ?
<MelRay> Omar: Uninstall what you have and try this...sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<Omar> dose it work with KDE ?
<MelRay> Here is the link to the website.....I believe it does yes...http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/install-best-screen-recorder-on-ubuntu.html
<Omar> ok, trying It :)
<MelRay> Omar: Ok hope it works for you...
<MelRay> Anyone know how to clear the scrollback buffer?
<MelRay> In Quassel that is
<xixor> lol, n000bs lab
<Omar> hhhh
<Omar> we're noobs, allways
<MelRay> xixor: ;-)
<xixor> lol, n000bunt000b.
<MelRay> Amazing what you can find doing a web search....lol
<Omar> MelRay: that gtk-recordmydesktop gived a very bad render
<Omar> either sound and image
<MelRay> It was worth a try......
<MelRay> I don't know if you can tweak the settings to get something usable or not...
<Omar> I'm trying that too :)
<Omar> the reason why I'm insisting on FDesktoprecorder is because last time It worked with me, It gived a very nice and clean image and voice :)
<Omar> not working at all :(
<MelRay> Ok then use the command line which is always the best choice....just search record desktop using ffmpeg and there you go
<Omar> ok, thank you :)
<OerHeks> ffmpeg is not being developed anymore, use avconv instead
<Omar> MelRay: awesome, that worked, but how to record my voice ?
<Omar> OerHeks: thank you, but how to use It ?
<MelRay> Omar: You can try a program called wink if you aren't using 64bit
<Omar> even if I'm on a 64bit system, I can run 32bit programms (ia32-libs installed)
<MelRay> There is another program called Istanbul also
<Omar> but I think the solution of the command line is the best, just need some how to record the voice :)
<Omar> istanbult is shit
<Omar> it doesn't work :)
<MelRay> Some of the links you will find can capture audio as well
<Omar> ok, I have to verify my mic then :)
<bazhang> Omar, no cursing here
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<bazhang> Omar, ^
<Omar> didn't work too
<bazhang> sure it does
<Omar> I tried every one
<bazhang> !work | Omar
<ubottu> Omar: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Omar> not for me :)
<MelRay> Omar: He is asking what is the specific issue with kazam
<Omar> I don't remember
<bazhang> Omar, saying 'does not work" is vague and no one can help
<Omar> but I tried hard with every programm from that list
<Omar> one by one
<bazhang> Omar, if you don't offer more than "doesn't work" you can expect no help
<Omar> one by one It doesn't work, I mean that It has some error, that I searched the solution for very hardly, and I spend nights witout a result :)
<bazhang> so give the exact errors for each one
<MelRay> Usually a dozen or so apps that "don't work" usually indicates issues other than the app(s)
<Omar> and now I'm discussing the command line solution
<Omar> using ffmpeg or avconv
<Omar> and I have a nice render with It
<bazhang> Omar, sounds like hardware in your case if nothing works and you provide NO info at all
<Omar> the problem is that I don't know how to record the voice
<bazhang> thats not a software problem
<Omar> nothing is wrong with the hardwar bazhang
<Omar> I told MelRay that FDesktoprecorder worked for me when I was havin 12.04
<jedihawk> recommended FTP / SCP client?
<Omar> and that I had the same problem in the begining, but I found the solution, but now, I don"t remeber IT
<Omar> jedihawk: use dolphin
<jedihawk> the filesystem explorer?
<Omar> yes
<jedihawk> okay, I'll give it a shot. thx.
<Omar> no problem :)
<MelRay> bazhang: I installed kazam...but it doesn't show up with a gui or anything...is it meant to be used in conjunction with another app?
<MelRay> After choosing run kazaqm
<MelRay> *kazam*
<bazhang> MelRay, then your apps menu needs  a refresh. it's there
<MelRay> bazhang: K how do I refresh the menu?
<simplew> i cant report bugs iin raring: ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named 'DLFCN'
<simplew> any hint ?
<Omar> bazhang: the kmenu never has to refresh
<bazhang> MelRay, either a menu editor, or after a logout/login
<MelRay> bazhang: Ok thank you
<Omar> MelRay: try to lance It in command line
<MelRay> I got it...heheh
<MelRay> Gotta roll have a good one...
<OerHeks> simplew, join #ubuntu+1 for raring issues
<xixor> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xixor> !jre
<xixor> I take it the default-jre package is the one that you want to install to get a JRE to run java applets in chromium?
<OerHeks> !crosspost | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<xixor> hm..... something called "icedtea" plugin seemed work.  silly linux
<ste_> allo
<xixor> hi.
<ste_> . o O SaluT / IN
<ste_> xixor: hi
<ste_> xixor: I am new at IRC
<ste_> I just installed Quassel and 've connected
<simplew> !seen
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<simplew> !list
<ubottu> simplew: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ste_> I donnut installed any script like bsmax script
<ste_> is it ok ?
<simplew> !h
<simplew> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<simplew> !url
<simplew> !mouse
<ubottu> You can find mouse-related settings in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse
<ste_> !mouse
<ste_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<ste_> should i install an irc script ?
<ste_> where is a good debian irc chan ?
<OerHeks> !alis | ste_
<ubottu> ste_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ste_> OerHeks: thank you
<meshwu> test
<xixor> ste_: New at IRC?  Cool.  I've been on irc since 1995
<xixor> ste_: the great thing about irc, is that in all that time, it hasn't changed a bit.
<bentkus> yeah
<bentkus> it works
<bentkus> =]
<OerHeks> :-)
<Obsidian1723> xixor: right on. 1993 for me.
<jackies> anyhone here
<Obsidian1723> yes
<Obsidian1723> Wasx that all you needed? To see if someone was here? Ok. Some one is. Now what?
<ste_> nice chann
<ste_> see u
<ste_> SaluT / OuT O O .
<user> msg NickServ identify nicomicro93tobias
<OerHeks> user time to change password .. nevermind
<muji> hello fellas, i jsut got to reinstall kubuntu again, and can someone help me decrease my mouse sensitivaty?
<muji> my touchpad
<JimmyJohnny> muji yes, tell your mouse how wonderful it is, build up its self-esteem
<muji> i tried that jimmyjohnny, but that didn't work out
<muji> lol
<JimmyJohnny> :)
<muji> but the touchpad touch sensitivaty
<muji> hey guys
<muji> can i get some help installing the new nvidia driver?
<muji> join #ubuntu
<muji> hmm
<muji> hello guys, how can i see which version of nvidia gpu i have? i jsut tried to install the newest graphics driver, but don't know if it worked or not
<DarthFrog> muji: "lspci" will include the graphics chip ID.
<muji> DarthFrog: im actually looking for the driver version
<DarthFrog> Mine, for example, shows: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 570 HD] (rev a1)
<DarthFrog> You asked for GPU identification.
<muji> oh oops, my bad i should rephrase that
<muji> how can i se which nvidia grpahics driver i have?
<DarthFrog> Run "nvidia-settings".
<muji> says i'm not using the nvidia x driver
<DarthFrog>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log will tell you what's going on.
<TheLordOfTime> muji, did you install an nvidia driver?
<muji> TheLordOfTime: yea i got the neweest one that came out yestarday
<TheLordOfTime> but did you install it :P
<muji> thats what im trying to find out lol
<muji> i went into the alt+ctrl+f1 thing
<muji> logged in
<muji> and um did chmod +x filename
<muji> it was a .run file
<muji> unless i was supposed to do sh?
<muji> gonna give it another try, wish me luck
<TheLordOfTime> was going to say jsut chmodding it isn't enough and you have to execute the .run
<TheLordOfTime> but i don't trust .runs anyways
<muji> crap, so how do i close xserver? lol
<muji> ah nvm
<muji> init 3
<invariant> Will 12.04.* be able to run 4.9.3?
<dennis97519> hi
<knuckleduster> what's up dudes/dudettes?
<knuckleduster> trying out irc
<nicekiwi> how can I make Dolphin look like this? http://draco23hack.deviantart.com/art/Audi-colors-297073099
<nicekiwi> sure.. everyones off installing steam :P
<lordievader> nicekiwi: Do you know what theme he/she uses?
<nicekiwi> Lord_Drachenblut, nope. but a theme cant chnage the structure of Dolphins UI can it?
<nicekiwi> lordievader, nope. but a theme cant chnage the structure of Dolphins UI can it?
<lordievader> nicekiwi: Nope it is some kind of a theme, download the file that is provided.
<nicekiwi> lordievader, there is no file..
<nicekiwi> or is there..
<lordievader> nicekiwi: http://www.deviantart.com/download/297073099/audi_colors_by_draco23hack-d4wvb2j.zip
<nicekiwi> lordievader, its a colour theme. thats ALL. that does NOTHING to the UI of Dolphin apart form maybe colouring it
<nicekiwi> lordievader, does Dolphin in that picture look like stock dolphin? All the buttons are in different places or hidden etc
<lordievader> nicekiwi: No, I have to agree to that.
<nicekiwi> Indeed, ive seen ppl do that before.. but have no idea how
<lordievader> nicekiwi: Perhaps a good idea to ask him?
<nicekiwi> yeah, i think so
<lordievader> Brb, things are failing around me, got to reboot.
<lordievader> Back.
<nicekiwi> yay
<lordievader> Firewall killed my nfs link, dolphin didn't like that, and therefore kde refused to do anything anymore.
<Kalidarn> i've actually had that happen with sshfs
<Kalidarn> found that killing the ssh service fixed it
<lordievader> Forgot to add those machines that use the nfs to the list.
<Smurphy> Hmmm. So far 4.9.3 rules nicely ...
<aymen_> hi
<an1> Hey. I want to open a lot of c, py and txt files in one go in kate. They are hierarchically stored in subfolders. Can someone help me open them all in 1 go? Im trying for something like {ls -R | kate}. also, i want to exclude the .git directory while doing this.
<nicekiwi> lordievader, seems u can configure stock dolphin to look like that
<lordievader> nicekiwi: Ok good to know, but how?
<nicekiwi> if you right click it, you can unlock it and drag it to the side then just click again and select show icon only
<hateball> an1: you will want to use a for loop
<nicekiwi> lordievader, u can also set the position though the same right click menu.
<hateball> an1: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_01.html has some decent examples. otherwise you can try #bash
<an1> hateball: thank you!!
<lordievader> nicekiwi: I see, ok thank you for letting me know :)
<nicekiwi> :) no worries.
<hateball> an1: actually... there is a plugin in kate for doing this :p
<hateball> an1: go into preferences, plugin called "file system view" or such. granted it doesnt search recursively but easy way to open all files in one dir
<hateball> an1: actually... it even does recursive :>
<an1> hateball: oh that works! pretty much what i wanted. i was halfway through writing by script :P
<an1> Thank you!
<hateball> not sure if you can use a filter in the filter view tho, to exclude .git
<hateball> folder view*
<an1> thats ok. Only think was kate gives a lot of warnings while trying to open the binary files under git folder. Thats what i wanted to avoid. otherwise its a hidden folder anyways
<hateball> nah... if you drag a folder it will still open everything below, regardless of filter
<hateball> oh well
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<invariant> Is there a 'K' counterpart of openoffice calc/gnumeric?
<invariant> Will 12.04.* be able to run 4.9.3?
<jedihawk> anyone awake in heres?
<BluesKaj> jedihawk, nope , still asleep :)
<jedihawk> BluesKaj: :-)
<jedihawk> I couldn't sleep, so I thought I'd get something done.
<jedihawk> had a dumb question about why my monitors turn off after five mins or so.  do you know why this happens?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version jedihawk?
<jedihawk> 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<Peace-> hi buddies
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<BluesKaj> jedihawk, that looks like the latest 12.10 kernel
<jedihawk> yup, but I made a mistake and didn't install the 64-bit version.  [forehead smack]  I'll probably re-install later on (again).
<lordievader> jedihawk: How much ram do you got installed?
<jedihawk> Lord_Drachenblut: 4G
<jedihawk> which used to be a lot.
<BluesKaj> jedihawk, I had the same problem but setting the screensaver to 180 mins in system settings>display & monitor seems to have worked here ..power management is basically disabled here as well
<lordievader> jedihawk: Ah yes then you do want to get the 64-bit version.
<jedihawk> ohh, setting it higher rather than turning it off?  never thought of that.  I'll try it...
<BluesKaj> jedihawk, but I'm on desktop , so laptops are a diferent story
<jedihawk> sure.  I'm on a desktop machine.
<san> Hi Guys
<san> i need one help
<san> instead of kubuntu normal desktop with widgets i want the simple desktop with icons
<san> is there anyway to do this
<Peace-> san: sure
<san> Peace Can u please tell me how to do this?
<Peace-> san: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopQJa356.png
<Peace-> san: right click on desktop => destop=settings => search and launch
<san> yes Peace i did that
<san> but now its opening tablet interface
<hateball> isnt "folder view" a "simple desktop"
<hateball> afaik
<Peace-> san: ah sorry
<Peace-> san: yes instead of searcha nd lauch you need to use folderview
<san> ok.. let me try
<Peace-> that's all
<san> yes now its working
<san> one more thing.. i want to use nautilus for desktop icons
<san> i have changed my icons but in desktop its not showing those icons
<Peace-> nautilus ?
<san> yes
<Peace-> dolphin is far better than nautilus anyway if you want use nautilus to open folders i guess you need to go on file associations
<Peace-> in systemsettings
<Peace-> san: or just search this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopm31619.png
<san> ok.. will try it.. Thanks Peace
<Peace-> san: then set what you like http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopc31619.png i have dolphin
<Syria> Hello !! My network printers status is paused? how can I change that please?
<Peace-> Syria: open your browser
<Peace-> Syria: http://localhost:631/printers/
<Peace-> Syria: select your printer
<Syria> Peace-: Then?
<Peace-> Syria: for example here i can handle my printer http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopn31619.png
<Peace-> Syria: i have my printer in idle mode but i can pause it so you should be able to put your printer in your prefered mode http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopV31619.png
<Syria> sorry lost the connection.
<Peace-> Syria: you did it ?
<Peace-> Syria: did you get this ? http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopV31619.png
<Peace-> ?
<Syria> Peace-:  One moment please, I will try it.
<Syria> Peace-:  The printer status has changed into "Idle" , After resuming it.
<Peace-> Syria: so it should work
<Syria> Peace-:  I will test it. One moment please.
<Syria> Peace-: It works! :D
<Syria> Peace-:  Thnx buddy.
<Peace-> Syria: :)
<Syria> Peace-: May I know what is the name of the theme that you are using?
<Peace-> Syria: plasma theme ?
<Syria> Peace-: Yes.
<Peace-> Syria: icon is kfaenza , plasma theme is my own that is called nowardev , panels layout is my own layout that is nowardev double panel
<Syria> Peace-:  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/nowardev+theme+dark+wallpaper?content=142058 <<< this one right?
<Peace-> Syria: nope that is my first version it's this http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopC32072.png
<Syria> Peace-: How Can I add that double panel please?
<Peace-> Syria: have you 12.04 or 12.10?
<Syria> Peace-: 12.10
<Peace-> Syria: this is my own debian package that i did of my little software , you need to know that with gnome3 layout you could get plasma-crash . anyway it will run again and the you can even use gnome3 layout
<Peace-> Syria: do you want anyway ?
<Peace-> if yes you can download this https://launchpad.net/~nowardev/+archive/ppa/+files/plasma-panels-collection_2.0.2-1ubuntu0~ppa1_all.deb
<Syria> Peace-: Yes I like its idea and I am not using gnome3.
<Peace-> Syria: ok install that package and then you can use what you want right click on the desktop => add panel =>Nowardev double panel  =>  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/07/plasma-desktopw32072.png
<Syria> Peace-:  Downloading dependencies....
<Peace-> Syria: yes  you need widgets
<Syria> Peace-:  It works thank you :)
<Peace-> Syria: good
<Syria> Peace-: I like it. Good job.
<Peace-> Syria: you can do it as you like
<Peace-> Syria: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAB1whqH9n8
<yossarianuk> got a few bugs with Kubuntu on my netbook - (I have various desktops and they are all fine)
<yossarianuk> i.e - the default netbook settings (which are automatically enabled on the netbook) are unusable
<yossarianuk> there are crashes and after a few mins am I unable to launch any app
<yossarianuk> if I change the netbook to use the standard desktop (workspace behaviour)
<noaXess> hey all
<yossarianuk> its fine - unless I change *any* setting in desktop effects, no matter what setting I change the system is unusable until I rm -rf .kde and restart
<noaXess> is there a plasmoid for tracking times on projects, like ktimetracker does?
<yossarianuk> (this only effects my netbook which is ryunning intergrated intel graphics)
<yossarianuk> nvidia desktops are 100% fine (in fact kubuntu 12.10 is possibly the best I have ran - with the exception of arch)
<tsimpson> yossarianuk: you should report bugs on launchpad so the developers can track them
<yossarianuk> tsimpson - will do
<yossarianuk> (need to wait until I get home so I have my netbook..
<artao> <sigh> trying to not swear here ..... how do i keep my desktop settings after playing a fullscreen game?  i'm running dual desktop, and fullscreen games TOTALLY bork my settings ... i have to log out and back in to get my desktop back <grrrrrrrr> EXTREMELY <grrrrrrrrr>
<Peace-> artao: this is due to game
<artao> and it's NOT the graphics card
<artao> no. this is due to the window manager
<Peace-> i have discuss this with aseigo
<artao> if it's due to the game, then it's EVERY game
<Peace-> with urban terror i got very weird behavior with panels
<artao> it happened when i had an ATI card, and it still happens with an nvidia card
<Peace-> artao: join on #kde
<artao> yeah, it was UrT i jsut came out of ... but it happens with speed dreams, torc, fliight gear, etc
<Peace-> ask in that place it should be present one of kwin devs
<artao> mmk
<Peace-> artao: btw without games you should just run well
<artao> whut?
<Peace-> artao: i don't remember well but games sets X stuff and then they doesn't turn back the settings
<artao> hmm
<Peace-> that's the problem i think to remember
<artao> i now remember why i stopped gaming under linux .. and dual boot win 7
<Peace-> anyway if you find the kwin devs you should get some tricks
<artao> anyhow, i need to log out-in now
<Peace-> artao: this man is the kwin dev http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/
<Peace-> artao: you can contact him
<Peace-> artao: or just report a bug in the kde bug report website
<Peace-> artao: here https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?format=guided
<ozzzy> well... kubuntu is working better now it appears
<ovidiu-florin> hello, my Run Command program froze, how can I restart it?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, kdesudo krunner
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<Anonymous_> hello
<Anonymous_> ??
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: thank's
<ovidiu-florin> I've killed it, ansd started it , but it won't show up on alt+F2
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, right click on the desktop , choose run command ..try that
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: thank's it works now
<ozzzy> how do I get rid of that annoying glow around the active window
<BluesKaj> yeah, ovidiu-florin , that command is the way i usually call krunner
<BluesKaj> ozzzy, system-settings>workspace appearance , one of the settings there might be it
<ozzzy> BluesKaj, tks
<ozzzy> man that was annoying
<WineQQ_> hi@all  some question to you guys:  I installed kubuntu 12.04 a while ago and now ,for gaming, i installed win7 in a seperated partition i just  created. After that i repaired grub bootloader with the kubuntu install cd  .. and now my stupid question: How can i start win7 ? ...because after repairing grub  linux shows up as usual but i have no option to choose from
<tsimpson> WineQQ_: I believe you have to hold down left shift, or sometimes escape, while booting for the grub menu to show, it's hidden by default until you press one of those keys
<Arjuna> WineQQ there is a package kde-config-grub2 with this you can try to edit grub menu the grafical way the options are in kde syssettings and there the boot or start(dont know englishh name)
<BluesKaj> WineQQ_,once in kubuntu , open a terminal and run sudo os-prober , then sudo update-grub
<WineQQ_> ok thanks so far guys , tsimpsons solution seems the easiest (as the others are not that difficult to manage to), but does it work ?
<tsimpson> try it and see, remember to try both. if it doesn't work, come back and try the other options given
<WineQQ_> yeah ;D got u  ... so thank u all guys u are great :)
<Arjuna> i have a very big problem i updated last night from 12.04 to 12.10 and after reboot x server with kde doesnt start, it looks like a crash at kdm start but sometimes i get the konsole login message an can log in and work untill i try ctrl+alt+F7 then i cant go back to tty1, have also 2 kernel version available 33 and 2? and the 12.04 boot is also available but none of this options work, graphic driver is some version from amd page for hd radeon
<lordievader> Arjuna: You did a manual install of the AMD/ATI driver?
<Arjuna> yes
<Arjuna> package creation failed sadly
<lordievader> Arjuna: There is your problem, manual installed drivers usually break with a kernel upgrade. Try reinstalling the driver.
<Arjuna> doesnt work not even with --force
<Arjuna> tried this already was also my first thought
<Arjuna> can have a look in install log and try to tell here
<lordievader> Arjuna: What card do you have in your system?
<Arjuna> hd radeon x3820 x2
<lordievader> Arjuna: Hmm same series as my hd3850.. legacy nowadays. I couldn't get the driver to work in 12.10.
<Arjuna> oh that would be very bad
<Arjuna> which driver do you use aktually
<lordievader> Arjuna: Got to eat, there is probably someone who can assist you in this, good luck.
<lordievader> Arjuna: Now the open-source radeon driver, I believe.
<Arjuna> ok thanks and good hunger
<Arjuna> ok if this is also my prob how to uninstall the legacy driver which isnt installed via dpkg packages
<Arjuna> ok got two cmds will try first be back surly
<Arjuna> andf if anyone ideas i would be very happy
<Arjuna> f....... uninstall seems to work forgot sadly that the default resolution from EDID doesnt work so i have on all tty inculding the x "out of range" is there a shortcut
<Arjuna> to change
<DarthFrog> Arjuna: You should check the docs with that ATI driver.  I suspect that they've stopped supporting your old card.  You'll be better served by using the radeon driver.
<Arjuna> at the amd page there is a driver for my series that also worked fine(only watermark) on 12.04
<DarthFrog> "dpkg --list | grep fglrx"  should tell you what's installed.
<Arjuna> yes i had a picture
<Arjuna> +if
<DarthFrog> Whatever that means.
<Arjuna> my monitor say "out of range"
<Arjuna> i previously removed the fglrx and the manual installed fglrx and now default resolution has change to undisplayable one
<Arjuna> now i cant do anything without another monitor
<Arjuna> which i need atm to write here
<DarthFrog> Press "CTL-ALT-F1" to switch to a virtual terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon"
<DarthFrog> Then reboot.
<Arjuna> tty 1-6 also in wrong res but will try to type blind
<DarthFrog> No, don't.  Just reboot, then try again.
<Arjuna> reboot ghives me every tie wrong resolution
<Arjuna> tje=time
<Arjuna> ok be right back have to kidnap my wifes monitor to install radeon driver and set default res in xorg
<scorpking> is there an alternate image for kubuntu 12.10 or am I missing something? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> scorpking: wait
<scarface> hello everybody...
<scarface> how are you gui's ?
<scorpking> Peace-: wait, google, view HTML source = same results ;)
 * scorpking needs to put kubuntu on an old machine..
<Peace-> i have 13.04 alternate xD
<Peace->  i need to find the 12.10 version
<Peace-> scorpking: mmm i guess that the alternate image is included on the normal version read here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-release
<Peace-> scorpking: because of i install always alphas i am not pretty sure
<scorpking> Peace-: thanks
<Quintasan> Peace-: We have dropped alternate iso images
<Quintasan> As for reasons why
<scorpking> Quintasan: is there a way to disable gui install?
<Peace-> well i use the mini cd :D
<Peace-> scorpking: just download the mini stuff iso
<Quintasan> I can think of not enough people to test isos and small number of users AFAIR
<Quintasan> yofel: ^ any input on that?
<Peace-> scorpking: then when you get the terminal you can do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktopp
<scorpking> Peace-: that is good unless you donwload at 20KB/s like today
<Peace-> Quintasan: here btw there is alternate but IT'S 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Quintasan> Peace-: oh, no idea why it is ther
<scorpking> anyways, thanks guys.. i'll mange :)
<scorpking> manage*
<yofel> for the reason as Quintasan said, and yeah, you'll have to use the mini.iso
<scorpking> i'll setup a local repo first. maybe that woulds speed things up
 * scorpking goes off to grap the 12.10 apt-mirror repos..
<lordievader> Arjuna: Hey you still around, how is it going with your ATI/AMD problem?
<MySystem> yeah i have my kde back
<MySystem> lots of thx to all who helped me(as Arjuna) fix this now i only have to get fglrx working and set default resolution
<lordievader> MySystem: Oh hey you are Arjuna? How did you get the driver working?
<MySystem> not realy Arjuna is my wife *smile* and i dont get the driver working yet i plugged the monitor from my wife and installed radeon driver then reboot res set and here i am
<lordievader> MySystem: Ah ok, so you followed the same path I did. Remove the driver and use the open-source radeon driver ;)
<MySystem> for first yes to see if anything else is working since update now i try to get the legacy working
<MelRay> ubottu:
<MelRay> I'm looking to learn and understand the process of updating the kernel. I usually see a command mkinit ldconfig, etc. Where can I get an overview of the procedural steps to follow when dealing with updating the kernel?
<MySystem> how is the kernel dev package named (3.2.0-33)
<MySystem> oh sry need the source package
<SIR_Taco> MelRay: you're looking to build/compile your own kernel?
<MySystem> no hope amd driver will do this for me
<MelRay> SIR_Taco: Eventually yes...but I want to know up front what all the different steps are to get to that point...
<SIR_Taco> MelRay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile    (I only know what they're calling the "Old Fashioned Debian Way", but that looks like a pretty good resource for you to start)
<MelRay> SIR_Taco: Ok thanks for the assist!
<SIR_Taco> and there are links for additional documentation at the bottom of that
<SIR_Taco> you're welcome
 * ozzzy is starting to get the hang of kubuntu
<xixor> oh yeah?
 * DarthFrog welcomes ozzzy to the Light Side of The Force.
<xixor> wait, I thought linux was the dark side?
<ozzzy> have to try to forget the mandriva stuff
<DarthFrog> ozzzy:  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<DarthFrog> That'll update your system to the latest 'n greatest KDE SC, which has just been released.
<ozzzy> in a minute
 * ozzzy is ranting because xdvdshrink isn't in the repositories
<ozzzy> can I install from an rpm in this distro
<yofel> usually no
<DarthFrog> ozzzy:  Try k9copy
<yofel> there is 'alien' which can try to convert a package though. Use at your own risk
<ozzzy> I have... and I do use it
<ozzzy> LOL
<MelRay> Just compile and install that way...
<ozzzy> nothing to compile... I can repackage
<DarthFrog> ozzzy:  Ha!  I just Googled for xdvdshrink.  You're the developer!  You can make your own deb file. :-)
<DarthFrog> Hmm, last updated 2007.  A wee bit stale, no?
<Robtygart> ozzzy: is that based of the windows DVD shrink?
<Shura_> Hi, i have an error when i go to systemsettings → Localization → System language (something related to language-selector.py)
<Robtygart> http://www.dvdshrink.org/what_en.php
<Shura_> And some apps are not translated
<yofel> Shura_: go to country/region & language and add your language to the preferred languages
<Shura_> Already done
<yofel> language-selector is broken in quantal
<Shura_> I see…
<yofel> which application isn't translated? and which language?
<Shura_> amarok
<Shura_> (no french available)
<yofel> ah, that's an amaork issue. The french translations weren't done for the Amarok 2.6 release and weren't shipped
<yofel> they'll be back in 2.7
<Shura_> skanlite too
<Shura_> Oh ok
<yofel> as for skanlite, hm...
<Shura_> jockey-kde
<Shura_> And some others i guess
<Shura_> All of them were translated in precise
<ozzzy> hehe
<ozzzy> it was repackaged for deb back in the day.... was available for all the rpm distros, deb and whatever lindows used
<yofel> there was some restructuring in quantal which resulted in a different handling of translations
<yofel> (language-selector is a different issue though)
<Shura_> ok ok
<Shura_> thanks for the news, i'll wait
<yofel> and some things seem to still be broken :/
<ozzzy> Robtygart: no... when I wrote it there was no 'shrinker' around... it's written in PERL and BASH and is basically a front-end for the several disparate utilities needed to make dvds
<yofel> skanlite seems to be a bug
<DarthFrog> ozzzy: You can have your own PPA for your projects in Kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> !ppa | ozzzy
<ubottu> ozzzy: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ozzzy> I don't write much for linux anymore.... mostly I'm writing firmware for our products
<DarthFrog> ozzzy: Still a PPA will make it easy to distribute them to K/Ubuntu.
<ozzzy> I had a 'poorman's PVR'... a regex-based music player... xdvdshrink and a few utilities I wrote for myself
<Robtygart> ozzzy: that is really cool, I just downloaded it,.
<ozzzy> hey... if it works wonderful... I haven't done any maintenance in a few years
<Robtygart> I am going to need to read the  Documentation
<Robtygart> Thanks
<Robtygart> ozzzy: if I google your name "Ozzzy" Will I come up with any more of your programs?
<ozzzy> Robtygart: probably not
<alessio_> lol
<alessio_> ciao
<ozzzy> rekonq seems pretty good
<DarthFrog> ozzzy: rekonq is a version of Konqueror using Webkit.
<DarthFrog> instead of khtml.
<DarthFrog> I believe (but don't know) Webkit is Apple's enhanced version of khtml.
<ozzzy> damn... cinepaint isn't available
<Robtygart> ozzzy: is cinepaint-resources the same? In the package manager.
<ozzzy> Robtygart: dunno... lemme check
<ozzzy> don't see it
<Robtygart> odd
<oy> ozzzy, try krita?
<ozzzy> yeah... it's pretty basic
<Robtygart> when I type cinepaint-resources it gives me create-resources. Sorry I read that wrong
<ozzzy> and the gimp still only works at 8-bit
<oy> krita is good with 16-bit + HDR painting
<robtygart> It sure is quiet here. Thats a good sign right?
<OerHeks> hi robtygart, sure it is, less questions, less problems.
<robtygart> lol just shows how great Kubuntu is.
<ablyss> yup
<MySystem> did anybody know why installation via deb packages for old amd/ati graphic drivers fail on 12.10 while make (my first thought did the build in compiler change or update but dont know )
#kubuntu 2012-11-08
<highnz> dc
<urgodfather> hello room, can someone teach me to compile 1 dvd containing multiple videos in it? what should i use?
<xwalk> I'm having some trouble with the Ubuntu Startup Disk Creator under Kubuntu 12.04. The program isn't formatting the flash drive correctly. I tested this with two different mediums. Upon choosing to format the usb sticks, the program displays the loading graphic for a loading program and never finishes formatting.
<robtygart> xwalk: try formating with PartitionManager
<robtygart> I have had trouble with it too.
<mysteriousdarren> or gparted
<robtygart> mysterious...: gparted will not load on mine. I will launch it, it asks for root password, but never loads.
<xwalk> robtygart: Do I just need to format it as ext4 in order to write to it with the Startup Disk Creator?
<robtygart> yes that should work. Or fat32 as I recall.
<robtygart> haven't done it in a while.
<mysteriousdarren> robtygart: I had the same trouble then just reinstalled and it worked
<robtygart> mysterious...: what do you think about xwalk's question? ext4?
<robtygart> I will try and reinstall it. Thanks
<xwalk> Using fat32 or ext4 is still making Startup Disk Creator prompt to have the drive erased before loading a system on it.
<mysteriousdarren> xwalk: I would just use gparted and ext4.
<xwalk> It seems that formatting using the Startup Disk Creator populates two more copies of the same usb stick as well.
<mysteriousdarren> I always had trouble with it, try this. http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<robtygart> unetbootin can be downloaded from the software center
<SaimonSL> Anyone know which motherboard should I buy for Kubuntu? I am looking for a motherboard that will support AMD  AM3+  | FX (8 Core CPU) and has 2 or more PCIE 2.0 16x, with 16GB of ram or more, FSB 2600MHz Hyper Transport (5200 MT/s), USB 3.0 and SATA 2 (6GB) (I have SATA 3 256 GB SSD which actually writes at 520 MB/s sequential). My current ASUS motherboard does not work Kubuntu 12.10, as in the USB 2.0 and integrated LAN Realtek 81
<SaimonSL> ah found one Asrock
<muji> hello, any1 know how i can install the latest kubuntu right on top of my current ubuntu? right now i'm in 11.04 and would like to upgrade to latest without having to write it on cd
<muji> any1?
<xixor> muji: I'm no expert
<xixor> but I think you'll want to upgrade to ubuntu 12.10 first, then just install kubuntu-desktop package, and I think you'll pretty much have kubuntu
<xixor> though, I'm sure one of the experts in the channel will be here any second to tell me I'm wrong though
<muji> lol lets hope so, im just awaiting an expert
<muji> but like yea i wanted to upgrade right through linux, not needing a cd
<xixor> well, there is a way to upgrade, google ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade, and it will just be a couple of commands to upgrade
<muji> is there a way to see  which version of kubuntu i ahve?
<xwalk> muji: In a terminal > cat /etc/os-release
<muji> isn't it lsb-release?
<muji> yea os didn't work
<xwalk> You could also do that as well.
<xwalk> lsb_release -d is what I use.
<muji> ah okay, just that os-release didn't work for me
<xwalk> It's a file that's in /etc/ I believe.
<xwalk> Unless it's not present is older releases. I'm using 12.04.
<muji> yea im using 11.04
<muji> trying to find a way to upgrade without having to redownload iso into cd and reisntalling
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<muji> yea 11.04
<xwalk> I think the update manager itself may handle distribution upgrades for you. It does in the Unity release anyhow.
<muji> ah yes! it does lol
<muji> hello fellas, can i get some help with my audio setup?
<Joaquim> remove pulseaudio
<Joaquim> apt-get purge pulseaudio*
<muji> o.0?im trying to use my headphones and it isn't working out that well
<Joaquim> i don't de audio input
<Joaquim> mic input
<Joaquim> after remove pulseaudio
<Joaquim> don't see
<muji> well i mean to listen through my mic
<muji> headphones*
<muji> and am currently upgrading to v 12.04
<Joaquim> in kmix only have two chanel
<Joaquim> or use alsamixer on konsole
<Joaquim> and find headfone channel
<muji> don't htink i have it
<muji> or can't find it
<muji> can't install/uninstall anything right now cuz of distro upgrade
<muji> okay so i got it to go to my headphones
<muji> but the sound is really low
<OerHeks> muji, i use clementine, fiddle around with the Equaliser to get quality sound
<muji> OerHeks, i'd love to use that but at the moment my distro is upgrading so i was trying to watch a movie while it was doing that
<OerHeks> oke, try that later, flat equalizer is boring.
<divyajyot> gm guys
<bjrohan> I just installed mplayer. I can not find the icon in the launcher, nor when I  right click on the desktop and and select run and type mplayer. I can play a movie by right clicking in Dolphin, Open WIth and enter mplayer in that search bar for application
<bjrohan> How do I put the icon in the launcher?
<Obsidian1723> well, I was going to anwser, but he left.
<Santiclause> Hey - I'm running 12.04, and for some reason my laptop's screen is still going dark when I go AFK for ~10 minutes, even though I've disabled screensaver and power saving?
<Santiclause> (I also tried re-enabling screensaver but having the delay set to a stupid high number, 14400 minutes, but it's still doing it)
<OerHeks> Santiclause, there is energy-saving, powermanagment and screensaver, check them all out
<Santiclause> The only power management I see is in "Advanced settings", to the tune of "Configure advanced Power Management settings"
<Santiclause> But the only options are when to label the battery level as low or critical, and then "Events":  Lock screen on resume, and Never prevent an action on lid close
<OerHeks> type energy in KDE menu
<Santiclause> (other than the energy saving settings)
<Santiclause> I typed in power, but alright I'll try energy
<Santiclause> Yeah, typing in energy gives me the same options
<Santiclause> (like the same 3 choices. advanced settings, energy saving settings, and activity settings)
<Santiclause> Advanced Settings is not so very advanced, and Energy Saving Settings already says that this shouldn't be happening. Not really even sure what activity settings does, but it's disabled.
<OerHeks> oke, then i guess your bios has some settings
<Santiclause> hum
<Santiclause> but it doesn't do it on windows
<NilsonGibbon> teste
<ovidius2> hi all. will there be kde 4.9.3 for 12.04 via a ppa as well?
<lordievader> ovidius2: Curently 4.9.2 is the latest version in the backports. Maybe in the future it will come to 12.04.
<ovidius2> lordievader: 4.9.2 is what i am on right now ;-) for hardware reasons i have to stick to 12.04.  i was just curious whether this was an intentional thing to postphone 4.9.3 for 12.04 or just some kind of "4.9.3 is not that important" backporting isn't worth the effort
<casa> oi?
<yossarianuk> anyone here good at bash scripting?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: What is your question?
<yossarianuk> im trying to create a script to check for the version of an installed package - then 'do something' if lower than a specific value
<yossarianuk> getting ' integer expression expected' errors..
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Can you pastebin your current script? I'll take a look.
<yossarianuk> thanks - http://pastebin.com/R4TPePbq    -  this one is for RPM btw ( its not the package manager i'm having issues with though...)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: How does your psaver variable look? Is it just the version number or is there some other garbage around it. If not I think it is complaining that it has multiple dots in the version number.
<yossarianuk> hi - and example psaver is = 9.5.4
<yossarianuk> (so yes it has dot in...)
<casa> anyone wanna talk?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Oke, I though so. Bash is right in concluding that such is not a number. What you need to do is split the version number at the dots and compare those, for example: 9.7.8 < 9.5.6 breaks down to 9<9, 7<5 and 8<6.
<lordievader> casa: Join #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic conversations, this is a support channel.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks - so i've I get the value, remove the .'s and export that as a value that should work?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: You split both the version number and you go step for step, first comparing the first digit then the second and so on.
<simplew> yofel_: PONG
<yossarianuk> lordievader - thanks
<yossarianuk> (i know this is slightly off topic - kind of)
<simplew> where are the translation files of ubuntuone?
<yossarianuk> p.s really liking Kubuntu ( installed on most work desktops now...)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: No problem, and good luck :)
<yossarianuk> cheers
<yossarianuk> I don;t understand how anyone can use unity for more than a few mins if they have ever used KDE.....
<simplew> yossarianuk: they are on drugs
<laubosslink> hello, i've little question, i've bought the Razer Nostromo, and i would like to know if i cant make different bindkey from different keyboard ? if yes how ?
<laubosslink> can*
<simplew> yofel_: pring
<hateball> laubosslink: different bindkey from different keyboard? I'm not sure I understand the question
<laubosslink> hateball: yes
<laubosslink> hateball: because on the keyboard, when i type "e" letter for example, it's "04" key on my nostromo which finally print "e" like my main keyboard, that's why i'm searching how could i interpret diffrently the key from the 2 keyboard
<hateball> laubosslink: ah. I didnt know what that device was, you see.
<hateball> laubosslink: So I thought you were just switching between two keyboards, but now I understand that this is not the case
<laubosslink> hateball: yes, the nostromo is geek component :D, i would like make a lot of shortcut with, but if i make shortcut on key "04", when i will type "e" on main keyboard, it make same. Result, i cant write with my keyboard...
<hateball> laubosslink: Yep I understand
<laubosslink> hateball: it could be cool that linux compare device (with vendorID and prodID), how could i do that ?
<hateball> laubosslink: That I do not know, but I'll see if I can find something on it. At least now the problem is detailed enough that someone else might know :)
<laubosslink> hateball: yes :) Thanks !
<hateball> laubosslink: google turns up this http://sourceforge.net/projects/jnostromo/ but as I have no hardware like this I can't really say if it'll help you
<laubosslink> hateball: thanks ! i'm looking
<angel> hi
<angel> having problems with the brightness botton un kubuntu 12.1
<hateball> !details | angel
<ubottu> angel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<angel> im running kubuntu 12.10 on a new mountain computer laptop. I cant use brightness buttons and neither i can change the brightness with software
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Ab3L> hello
<hays> so does dist-upgrade need to be run more often than between q,r,s,etc updates?  it looks like i need to run it due to a new kernel for quantal
<hays> i am perhaps old fashioned but i thought this tool was just used between major releases..
<lordievader> hays: Apt-get dist-upgrade is a more agressive form of apt-get upgrade. It will not upgrade your distro version (12.04 -> 12.10).
<hays> got it
<hays> thx
<angel> hi, anyone has a sollution to the wifi rtl 8723AE drivers problen in kubuntu 12.10? thanks
<rohdef> hey, installed Kubuntu on an Samsung laptop, but I can't adjust the screen brightnees, no matter if I do it using keys or the battery widget it always set it to 100% later, what can I do?
<rohdef> (it's Kubuntu 10.10)
<lordievader> rohdef: 10.10 is no longer supported, why not install 12.04? That is an LTS release, got support for 5 years.
<rohdef> ,
<rohdef> lordievader, sorry 12.10 typo on my part
<lordievader> rohdef: Ah oke, nvm. Have you installed the video-card driver for your laptop? Usually the screen-brightness is done through the driver.
<hateball> rohdef: have you checked the ubuntu wiki? sometimes there are specific instructions for certain models
<hateball> rohdef: what model is the laptop?
<hateball> iirc backlight/brightness is an issue on pretty much most samsung laptops
<hateball> I recall a netbook I had refused to let it be controlled so I set it to "always max" in BIOS....
<heathjs> you guys
<rohdef> hateball, seems it says NP300V3A
<heathjs> i can't access a tty terminal
<heathjs> halps!
<rohdef> lordievader, I think it's an onboard intal and afaik they're standard in the Linux system
<lordievader> rohdef: Follow hateball's advice it seems he has quite a bit more knowledge on Samsung laptops than I do ;)
<hateball> rohdef: a google suggest adding "acpi_backlight=vendor" to the kernel bootline
<rohdef> hateball, the problem here is that we actually want some battery lifetime so always max seems like a bad idea (and it what it actually does), I'll check the bios though for a similar setting
<rohdef> hateball, will try
<hateball> rohdef: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72834/cant-decrease-increase-brightness-on-samsung-np300v3a-more-than-1-step
<rohdef> damn faster at that search than me :) thanks hateball
<hateball> I'm a master googler, you're welcome
<heathjs> something to do with my graphics card i'm assuming
<heathjs> it's intel with the default stuff...
<rohdef> hateball, I don't have a GRUB_CMDLINE_DEFAULT should I just add it, or is it actually GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX og GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT that I should use?
<hateball> rohdef: If you're familiar with editing your kernel bootline with grub on runtime I'd suggest you do that first before making a permanent change
<hateball> rohdef: that is, hold shift when booting and go into the grub menu and edit the line there and see if it helps
<rohdef> hateball, I was in Grub 1.x
<rohdef> hateball, add to the line containing Linux I suppose?
<hateball> rohdef: do you have a line that looks like so: "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash""
<Smurphy> I always remove the quiet and splash, and usually add: nomodeset
<Smurphy> Makes many problems go away ...
<hateball> yes, but that's beside the point now :)
<rohdef> hateball, yes
<hateball> rohdef: add acpi_backlight=vendor after splash on that row
<hateball> rohdef: save the file and run "sudo update-grub" and reboot and it should use the new options
<rohdef> will do, tested it from the grub boot, it indeed changed the behaviour, but now the light can't be turned up :p but better that than always max
<hateball> hmmm
<xixor> hmmmmmmmm
<Steve132> I'm having a strange problem all of a sudden where I cannot connect to wireless networks.  It worked perfectly before, but now it hangs on 'setting network address'
<Steve132> how can I debug this?
<Walex> Steve132: usually system logs, like '/var/log/...'
<Steve132> there are a lot of them.  Which one?
<Smurphy> What tools/apps can I use to check if my webcam is working ??? I am sure I have some installed - can't just remember the names ...
<Smurphy> Got it -> kamerka :}
<hateball> Smurphy: there is also VLC
<Smurphy> vlc ? interesting ... Checking ...
<Smurphy> Yep - even working.
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Any chance to change the resolution ? The Logitech Pro 9000 is suppose to make 960x720 pixels.
<Peace-> Smurphy: i did my own stuff
<Peace-> you can set what you want in the resoultion
<Peace-> Smurphy: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/showebkam?content=154631
<rohdef> hateball, oh just did an lshw it seems I was mistaken, it's not an Intel onboard
<Smurphy> Peace-: Checking it ..
<Smurphy> Peace-: In the downloadable version - you still have a ~ (backup) file.
<Smurphy> I tend to have an alias on my shell to clean that kind of stuff: alias clean='rm -fv .*~ *~ *.BAK *.tmp'
<Peace-> Smurphy: you need ffplay
<Peace-> basically it's just a ffplay stuff so if you use shell quite well you can do an alias
<Smurphy> Peace-: yup... Just saw it :)
 * Smurphy is a Master odf shellscripts too :}
<Peace-> Smurphy: i did that just to have a menu entry :D
<Smurphy> :} *rofl* So - now I'm torturing my Mac mini -> Load 5.58... (converting some movies - DVD - to m4v -> handbrake at the same time)
<Smurphy> However - it is weird that under Linux - the USB is not as fluid. Sometimes it really slows down and stops the video stream.
<Walex> Smurphy: it could be very many things, from high latency in the disk subsystem to scheduling. Usually it is high latency in storage
<rohdef> what do I do if sudo nvidia-xconfig only breaks the display resolution and nvidia-settings keeps telling me that I should rund nvidia-xconfig?
<Smurphy> rohdef: you have a recursion :)
<rohdef> Smurphy, I don't think so?
<Smurphy> yes - every error sends you to the other one ... :}
<rohdef> ok? So what do you suggest? /var/log/nvidia-whatever-log
<rohdef> or?
<WineQQ> Hey all !  im trying to setup a debian fileserver within a VM .... soo the setup was succesfull and the ssh installation too . But trying to connect to my server via putty doesnt work ... any clue ?
<DarthFrog> WineQQ:  Try this command from within the VM "sudo iptables -F" and see if it works then.
<WineQQ> ok darkfrog , wheres the difference to ifconfig ?
<DarthFrog> WineQQ: One is firewalling code, the other is network configuring code.
<WineQQ> ok hang on 1 sec trying it
<mysystem_> hello which is the default kernel version for 12.10
<DarthFrog> If that iptables command works, you're being firewalled.
<DarthFrog> mysystem_: 3.5
<WineQQ> couldnt find command
<mysystem_> isnt the next version number interesting (3.5.0-18-generic the 18)?
<xixor> How is the VM's networking setup?  NAT?  Or Bridged?
<WineQQ> nat
<xixor> so you have to tell the host which ports to pass to the guest
<WineQQ> should i select bridged instead ?
<xixor> depends on what you are trying to do.  I like to use Bridged.  Bridged can have difficulties with some hardware configurations.... I hear some Wifi devices don't like operating bridged for instance
<xixor> I like bridged because the Guest gets it's own IP from my router, and I configure the NAT mapping on the router for the guest the same as I would for any other physical computer on my network
<WineQQ> so well , im just trying to get used  to the whole debian server thing for i am new to that u know :)... So now i selected bridge which gave me a new IP after restart.. i started up putty and typed  username@ipadress and then i pressed connect
<WineQQ> still doesnt work ;(
<WineQQ> so well , im just trying to get used  to the whole debian server thing for i am new to that u know :)... So now i selected bridge which gave me a new IP after restart.. i started up putty and typed  username@ipadress and then i pressed connect
<WineQQ> still doesnt work ;(
<DarthFrog> WineQQ:  Is networking working in the VM?  Can you ping a site?
<DarthFrog> Are both your host and guest systems on the same network?
<WineQQ> ping works and host and guest are on the same network
<xixor> so from a different computer, you can ping the guest machine?
<xixor> WineQQ: my website, www.xixor.net, is hosted on a debian VM
<DarthFrog> WineQQ:  the same logical network that is.  eg. 192.168.1.0/24
<WineQQ> trying ifconfig gives me 192.168.2.101
<DarthFrog> And what is your host IP?
<WineQQ> hang on a sec
<DarthFrog> And what is your netmask?
<WineQQ> soo there u go : i got the following  names and  ip s  - netmasks :
<WineQQ> lo  127.0.0.1   255.0.0.0
<WineQQ> vmnet1   192.168.152.1  255.255.255.0
<WineQQ> vmnet8   172.16.58.1      same
<WineQQ> Wlan0  192.168.2.100   same
<FloodBotK1> WineQQ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> WineQQ: You should probably ask for help in #vmware
<DarthFrog> vmnet1 is on the 192.168.152.0 network, not the 192.168.2.0 network.
<DarthFrog> and vmnet8 is on the 172.16.158.0 network.  So nothing can talk to anything else without a proper routing table.
<WineQQ> i just dont get it,  it worked so damn fine on a real machine some days ago ... hmm ok but i ll ask vmware instead. But i thank both of u very much !
<DarthFrog> It sounds like a networking issue.
<WineQQ> ok got that maybe its a wrong vm setup somehow
<WineQQ> trying stuff later on ... thx DarthFrog :)
<DarthFrog> you definitely want the virtual network card to be bridged, not NAT.
<Ab3L> hi, i've a problem with thunderbird and the plasma "window's menu bar". when i try to manage an account (edit -> settings), a window opens. at the bottom right there is a "roll up" menu ("Account Actions"). well, if you click on it, you'll be unable to choose the action to do (if i want to manage accounts, i'll have to shut down the plasma "window's menu bar"). Does someone get the same issue?
<desalvo> salve
<desalvo> /join/ubuntu-it
<desalvo> per la comunità italiana?
<desalvo> per la comunità italiana?
<SIR_Taco_> desalvo: /join #ubuntu-it
<Unit193> No leading space, /join #ubuntu-it
<desalvo> /join/#ubuntu-it
<desalvo> dove si parla italiano?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ab3L> desalvo: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<Ab3L> i've a problem with thunderbird and the plasma "window's menu bar". when i try to manage an account (edit -> settings), a window opens. at the bottom right there is a "roll up" menu ("Account Actions"). well, if you click on it, you'll be unable to choose what to do (if i want to manage accounts, i'll have to shut down the plasma "window's menu bar"). Does someone get the same issue?
<desalvo> sdasa
<bazhang> desalvo, english only here
<bazhang> whoops
<toafan> I've got kubuntu 12.10 and am ...disapointed by the lack of hibernate option.  I've googled it (q=kubuntu+12.10+hibernate) but I'm not convinced by what I've found.  Has anyone had success with hibernate under 12.10?
<crow_> I always get informed that "knetattach" crashed
<crow_> is it normal for it to always crash or can I fix it somehow?
<aleth> How do I reset the setting for GTK apps which gives the tabbar background the right shading?
<backjlack> Is there any way to remove the title bar from firefox under KDE on Kubuntu? Removing the title bar with a window specific hack removes the window buttons as well.
<aleth> backjlack: You can try the oxygen KDE add-on for FF
<backjlack> aleth: Can you please tell me which one you're talking about? I've installed oxygen kde just now and I'm still getting the title bar.
<aleth> backjlack: You'll still need to use the window manager to remove the title bar, but the add-on can put back the window controls
<aleth> I think the add-on author has instructions somewhere
<backjlack> You can get them if you right click on the window
<backjlack> *on the window's chrome
<backjlack> However, there are still no window controls.
<backjlack> They have to be added by hand via customize.
<elimary> oi
<bbeck> Is anyone else having trouble with Krunner since upgrading to KDE 4.9.3?  I can no longer simply press enter to select whatever is selected in the list.  I now need to use the mouse to click on the item that I want.
<picharras> :)
#kubuntu 2012-11-09
<almoxarife> is it possible to ignore 'joins' in konversation?
<OerHeks> Settings -> Configure Konversation; in the left sidebar, Behavior -> Chat Window; Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<almoxarife> OerHeks: thanks for the info, i guess i did not really look for my own self
<OerHeks> below that is a nice one, "except for watched nicks and active nicks.."
<almoxarife> OerHeks: saw it, i dont have any to watch, yet :)
<OerHeks> So you can see active members leave, if i read it correct.
<almoxarife> i am in the middle of updating to kde 4.9.3 from 4.9.2 , hoping for the best
<OerHeks> Let us know, almoxarife
<almoxarife> OerHeks: its opensuse, i am assuming its a safe move
<almoxarife> assuming :)
<OerHeks> You may. I think the KDE family is closer than Gnome.
<dundee> Greetings All.  I am a new comer to KDE/Kubuntu. I have upgraded to KDE 4.9.3 and now when I use Krunner and press enter, the app is not launching as usual.
<dundee> I have to click, anyone experiencing the same problem?
<OerHeks> I am still @ 4.9.2
<almoxarife> dundee: i am about to find out, updating now
<almoxarife> dundee: can you downgrade krunner?
<dundee> almoxarife: Thanks for responding. I don't know how to downgrade.
<almoxarife> dundee: what distro you use?
<dundee> I am using Kubuntu
<almoxarife> dundee: did you update via a ppa addition?
<dundee> Almoxarife: Yes I used a ppa
<dundee> Almoxarife: I think its backport
<OerHeks> dundee, you can use ppa-purge to restore 4.9.2 , but that will downgrade all packages, not onlu krunner.
<OerHeks> c/only
<SIR_Taco_> you likely can't just downgrade krunner (for dependency reasons)
<dundee>  Ok I see. I did it because on the website it says you should upgrade if you are running 4.9.2 or earlier.
<dundee> I have seen may bug fixes so I thought it would be a good thing to upgrade.
<almoxarife> dundee: if it is a kde issue i will tell you in a sec, i am updating to 9.3 now in opensuse, tell you in a few min
<dundee> almoxarife: Ok .
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: I'm in the process of doing the same on this computer... didn't run into the problem on my other computer
<almoxarife> SIR_Taco_: which distro?
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: Kubuntu 12.10
<dundee> yes Kubuntu 12.10
<dundee> SIR_Taco:  So its not a KDE issue, its a distro issue?
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: not sure yet, give me about 10 mins to finish getting this update :P
<SIR_Taco_> well... more like 5 mins
<almoxarife> dundee: worked here fine, searched krunner, app showed, hit return, app started
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: you have logged out and back in after updating?
<dundee> I have this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu and this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu in my software sources.
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Yes I did that many times
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Did you use backports ppa to upgrade?
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: no, I'm using regular old updates ppa      ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<SIR_Taco_> 12.10 shouldn't exactly have backports for a while
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Oh that's probably causing the problem.
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Can I purge the backports?
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Will the ppa-purge command work?
<chefkoch24143> hallo
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: you shouldn't be getting updates from the backports. 13.04 is still in planning and very very very early testing phase. There are no packages in 12.10 backports (as far as I know)
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: brb, going to logout and back in and see if I run into your problem
<almoxarife> update to 9.3 went over well, so far nothing obviously wrong
<OerHeks> dundee, sure, install ppa-purge, and use " sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>"
<dundee> almoxarife: I will try and purge the backports now.
<almoxarife> dundee: you sure about that move? is krunner the only issue?
<almoxarife> dundee: purge has a habit of cause bad things
<almoxarife> causing
<dundee> almoxarife: Well so far krunner is the only problem that I have seen.
<almoxarife> dundee: try to install from 'sources' , back to 4.9.2, i think its 'sources' in synaptic
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: interesting.... enter/return doesn't select the proposed program
<almoxarife> a ubuntu/kubuntu bug?
<almoxarife> can one apt-get a specific version from a selection(repos)?
<SIR_Taco_> unless you type the full program name. ie: you can't type 'kons' and see 'Konsole' in the list, and just hit enter/return (as you used to). Also, even typing the full name of the program (like 'konsole') refuses to work
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: you can install specific .deb files
<almoxarife> SIR_Taco_: so purge krunner and install specific 'krunner' version? 4.9.2?
<dundee> SIR_Taco_: You are experiencing the problem now?
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: no, as much as KDE is quite modular having and old Krunner with a new KDE will likely not work and/or crash and burn
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: yes
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: if you hit the up arrow (which cycles through history), then down arrow, it will let you select the program with enter
<almoxarife> SIR_Taco_: you the original?
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: depends on what you're talking about I guess haha
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: but yes, that is a bug and need to be fixed. Have you already submitted a bug?
<almoxarife> slash-dot ?
<dundee> almoxarife, SIR_Taco_: I guess its a bug. Where do I do that?
<dundee> Can I report it here: https://bugs.kde.org/
<almoxarife> dundee: thats the thing, installs via ppa are discouraged i believe, but your link cant hurt
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: haha, no, not that's a different Taco that works for them
<almoxarife> SIR_Taco_: got you
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: yes, report it there
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Ok I will.
<dundee> almoxarife, SIR_Taco_:  Thanks guys.
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: not a problem
<almoxarife> dundee: good luck with the bug
<OerHeks> :-)
<dundee> almoxarife, OerHeks: OK
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: think cmdr_taco was the slashdot guy :P
<almoxarife> SIR_Taco_: thats it, wrong nick
<SIR_Taco_> that's an odd bug
<almoxarife> personally i would just try reverting the app to 4.9.2 , go for broke
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: it will either not work, or break badly if you were to force it
<OerHeks> I wouldn't recommend it too, if krunner gets a update, you won'tknow it has been solved too.
<SIR_Taco_> dundee: when you finish your bug report, give me the link so I can confirm it for you
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Ok.
<almoxarife> i stand corrected, i didnt find the package for 'krunner' in opensuse repos, so i assume its part of some other package
<OerHeks> plasma-runner-installer
<almoxarife> OerHeks: plasma-runner is the pop-up ?
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: yes
<almoxarife> kdebase4-workspace <-- krunner?
<almoxarife> not going to down grade that one sparky
<dundee> SIR_Taco:  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309787
<ubottu> KDE bug 309787 in general "Krunner does not execute program when press ENTER" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<SIR_Taco_> almoxarife: which is why I advised against it :P
<almoxarife> SIR_Taco_: i grovelled already, i am grovelled out
<SIR_Taco_> no need
<almoxarife> that bug is specific to ubuntu, or the ppa, i cant replicate it in opensuse
<SIR_Taco_> seems I've completely forgot my bugs.kde.org password...
<SIR_Taco_> maybe I'm missing it, but I can't seem to find a 'reset password' option
<OerHeks> SIR press login first, then Forgot password appears below the button
<OerHeks> not handy
<SIR_Taco_> OerHeks: darrr... yea didn't see that for some reason :)
<SIR_Taco_> seems I locked my ip out for a bit after guessing wrong :/
<SIR_Taco_> at least I reset my password
<Robtygart> I messed up typing my email when I was trying to register my nick. Is that a problem?
<OerHeks> Robtygart, yes, now you cannot apply the confirmation email.
<OerHeks> Robtygart, join #freenode to solve it.
<Robtygart> cool thanks
<OerHeks> yw
<nicekiwi_> is it possible to customise indervidual panels in KDE?
<xixor> sup
<xixor> nicekiwi_: yes.. of course.  Each panel is it's own panel, to be configured as the great creator in the sky sees fit
<nicekiwi_> xixor, really? Even the look and feel of them? Colours etc?
<xixor> nicekiwi_: oh, colors.. not sure aboot that, eh
<nicekiwi_> xixor, yeah..
<xixor> hm.... I dunno
<nicekiwi_> I feel the answer is no :/
<xixor> yeah, I don't think so
<xixor> maybe
<xixor> I don't know
<xixor> je suis a n000b
<ozzzy> how do I install a .deb that's local on my hard drive
<xixor> dpkg -i midgetporno.deb
<OerHeks> nicekiwi_, maybe this page is a start>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<nicekiwi_> OerHeks, no seems like the simplist answer
<jedihawk> kubuntu fresh install, kernel panic upon boot:  http://dropcanvas.com/oje4f
<jedihawk> I think this system is cursed.
<jedihawk> There are cursed items in the world.  This system may be one of them.
<nicekiwi_> jedihawk, did ur install disk validate checksum?
<OerHeks> jedihawk, i have a wild guess, did you enable VT in your bios, that is a memory protection in the CPU
<jedihawk> nicekiwi_: Yes. I made sure of that, because every USB installer I've made thus far as failed.
<nicekiwi_> jedihawk, eeks. How did you create the USB installers?
<jedihawk> OerHeks: Where do I find this setting?
<OerHeks> jedihawk, depends on your bios , example > http://www.sysprobs.com/disable-enable-virtualization-technology-bios
<OerHeks> CPU features, i think
<jedihawk> nicekiwi_: Linux Live USB Creator (linuxliveusb.com), Universal USB Installer (pendrivelinux.com), and UNetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/).
<jedihawk> OerHeks: Secure Virtual Machine Mode?
<nicekiwi_> jedihawk, ive has major corruption issues with anything except the "Startup Disk Creator" that comes with Ubuntu. Better to use that
<OerHeks> jedihawk, yes, Intel has a different name for it than AMD
<jedihawk> nicekiwi_: this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick links to http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download, which I've already tried (several times).
<nicekiwi_> jedihawk, like I said..
<OerHeks> and make sure your HDD controller is set to AHCI, not ide-mode
<jedihawk> OerHeks: Maybe that's the issue.  It was set to IDE.  I've changed it to AHCI for both sets of ports.  Rebooting now...
<OerHeks> :-)
<ozzzy> well.... all the dependencies are there... ./configure runs perfect... but make fails
<jedihawk> can't find a bood device now.  :-(
<SIR_Taco> there we go, back on bugs.kde.org :)
<ozzzy> god I love this crap
<OerHeks> jedihawk, oke, then you have to do a install, for the last time i hope.
<OerHeks> i hope you don't have xp on that drive too.
<OerHeks> it won't work anymore after changing to AHCI.
<jedihawk> OerHeks: nope, linux only.
<jedihawk> had to change the boot order, found the proper hard drive to boot up on.  same result, kernel panic.
<jedihawk> the strange thing is that I've been running Ubuntu on this hardware for the last five or six years without issue.  then I did an upgrade, the system wouldn't boot, so I decided to start fresh.
<jedihawk> ...the curse of the perfectly-running linux system...
<jedihawk> ...no longer running at all.  it's sad when my WinXP machine is more stable than my linux machine.
<xixor> my windows xp, vista, windows 7, and now, windows 8 machines have all been rock solid stable
<jedihawk> xixor: yeah. almost makes me want to stop using linux. almost.
<xixor> all operating systems suck
<xixor> some just suck a little bit less at certain things than others
<jedihawk> xixor: yeah. and this one seems to be cursed as well!
<xixor>  why wouldn't the ubuntu s ystem boot on startup after the upgrade?
<OerHeks> most commen issue: videodriver.
<jedihawk> xixor: don't know. the screen was blank (power-saving off) and I couldn't switch to any virtual terminals.
<xixor> this was a fresh install, or an upgrade?
<jedihawk> couldn't SSH in to it either. also no hard drive activity.
<jedihawk> this was back after I did the upgrade.
<xixor> OS upgrades... never been a fan.  On mac, linux, or windows... they're always a crapshoot.
<OerHeks> it makes me wonder, working fine with IDE-mode ..
<xixor> I back my shit up, double-plus good, and re-install fresh
<jedihawk> xixor: good policy.
<xixor> yep
<jedihawk> I guess I'll need to buy a new machine. maybe I can re-use my existing hard drives.
<xixor> hm..
<xixor> maybe try a live CD?
<jedihawk> I just tried disconnecting the other hard drives, in case they were causing trouble. but I still get the kernel panic upon boot.
<jedihawk> I'm betting that the hard drives are not the issue.
<xixor> lol, I sneeze and my kernel panics, doesn't mean you need a new computer
<jedihawk> yaa, but I don't know where to go from here.  was stable for years, now it won't even boot up with a fresh install.  :-(
<xixor> oic
<xixor> I thought this was an upgrade that was working fine
<xixor> I dunno, sounds like you just had a mutt.  Some computers just weren't meant to run lolnux, so sayeth the great user in the sky
<SIR_Taco> dundee: added my 2 cents to your bug report
<jedihawk> the "upgrade" started me on this adventure. the "upgrade" seems to have killed my system so much that not even a re-install will work.
<xixor> jedihawk: lol.  computers are awesome.
<jedihawk> xixor: after five or six years of stability, now it decides not to work?
<xixor> five or six years is like 50 years in dog years for comptuers
<jedihawk> xixor: now booting up in to "live mode" from one of my USB drives...
<xixor> does that work?
<OerHeks> five years is a lifetime, in the pcmarket
<jedihawk> yes, that works.  I see the KDE desktop.
<dundee> SIR_Taco:  Thanks.
<jedihawk> network works.
<SIR_Taco> dundee: I'll follow it and see what I can do to fix it in my sparse time if possible
<jedihawk> I've mounted my active partition /dev/sda1
<dundee> SIR_Taco: Ok
<jedihawk> dang, my home dir is over 200G!
<jedihawk> geez, mplayer2 works with sound.  I could almost run my system like this.
<xixor> jedihawk: second times the charm.  If it were me, I'd re-install kubuntu 12.10, format the system drives, etc.  I have my lolnux boxes setup with /home on separate partitions, so the system installed on / can be lost without much consequence
<jedihawk> xixor: good idea. I'm thinking I'll put my /home dir on an entirely separate drive next time.
<jedihawk> I think I found the problem.  Or A problem.  While browsing my home dir (and pruning), the drive mount went away. Looking in /dev/ for the drive, there was no /dev/sda*. So it seems that my main drive is hozed.  :-(  There are cursed items in the world, and this is one of them.
<noaXess> morning..
<noaXess> what is the key to load grub2 menu on boot? shift?
<noaXess> left/right?
<almoxarife> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 <-- how about any key according to the link?
<almoxarife> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 <-- how about any key according to the link? noaXess
<noaXess> hey almoxarife.. thanks... so right shift. and sometimes ESC HA
<noaXess> anyone here has talked about a new browser.. hm.. don't rebmber the name
<noaXess> ha got it.. qupzilla ;)
<harry12> why is kubuntu so neglected by media and in general?
<harry12> its hardly been reviewed the last year
<hydron> hi every body
<noaXess> hi hydron
<hydron> I organise a club of infomatics and robotics, tomorrow, I'm going give them an introduction to linux using Kubuntu as example
<hydron> and of course most of them are using windows
<hydron> and don't have a fast cinnexion in the university
<OerHeks> What continent/country/city ?
<hydron> Morocco
<hydron> so I want them to install Kubuntu with wubi installer
<hydron> offline
<OerHeks> great! if you have internet there, show them this IRC support :-)
<hydron> I mean, having a downloaded iso image, is that possible ?
<hydron> :D of course
<hydron> but our internet is very low
<hydron> and may be It want be working Sunday :P
<OerHeks> sure, wubi is on the kubuntu.iso
<hydron> no, It isn't, I guess
<swex> Hi all!
<OerHeks> Yes it is, i just checked
<OerHeks> hi swex
<hydron> just to be sure, please give the link where from you downloaded the image
<hydron> hi swex
<swex> I found interesting stuff! Kplayer (kde mplayer ui) adds shortcut to right click context menu
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<hydron> thank you a lot :D
<swex> how to implement that?
<noaXess> fu.. my xorg is getting me crazy..
<yossarianuk> hey - maybe offtopic (again) but can I ask a query about KVM here?
<Kottizen> Hi. Is it possible to install the tablet version on a Nexus 7?
<thechef> I have trouble using SFTP in conjunction with a filemanager
<thechef> It's unreliable.
<thechef> But I don't understand this, because the tool sftp is reliable and I'd expect they share code so there is no way KDE could disable sftp from working properly when launched from Dolphin
<slacking_rich> Hello all-I am running kubuntu 12.10 and my sound devices seem to have been replaced with pulseaudio in phonon-the audio no longer seems to work either ><
<slacking_rich> Does anyone have any input on how to fix it?:)
<slacking_rich> The weird thing is I am sure the individual devices were listed in phonon yesterday, now it just shows pulse.
<yossarianuk> slacking_rich, if all else fails and your sure you haven't changed any hardward/drivers you could always do
<yossarianuk> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<yossarianuk> (as your user)
<yossarianuk> rm -rf ~/.kde
<yossarianuk> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<yossarianuk> - this will wipe all kde settings (including kde apps) to default
<lordievader> Better to move the .kde (to .kde.bak) than to delete.
<slacking_rich> yossarianuk: Thanks, but I'd rather not lose my other settings. It was working fine yesterday, I did install some updates but I think it was just apache.
<lordievader> Believe that kmail stores it mail in there, so if you are using POP it ain't a good idea to go around deleting the folder...
<yossarianuk> Have you tried to just restart kde?
<slacking_rich> yossarianuk: No, I just turned the pc on this morning.
<noaXess> hm.. since xorg from 12.10 i need to disable desktop effects complete .. with desktop effects after minutes, xorg going up to 20-40% cpu ussage and i can't work on my machine..
<yossarianuk> worth a go
<slacking_rich> yossarianuk: Thanks, I'll try that and see if it works. Does kde actually require pulseaudio?
<lordievader> slacking_rich: No you could use alsa with kde, you might even be able to uses OSS but of that I'm not sure.
<yossarianuk> kde doesn't but some ubuntu packages (i.e kubuntu packages are designed for it by default)
<slacking_rich> lordievader: Thanks, I am just looking at the pulse documentation now.
<lordievader> slacking_rich: However for most people PulseAudio has matured enough to be fine for them.
<yossarianuk> i.e I run arch and KDE with no pulseaudio
<yossarianuk> oddly I have the least issues with that....
<slacking_rich> lordievader: Yeah, I don't wnat to break anything. The pulse website states that: This generally implies that Phonon has been compiled correctly with PulseAudio support but the KDE-specific support module for PulseAudio has not been loaded.
<lordievader> slacking_rich: What is your problem exactly?
<noaXess> in 12.10 is lightdm new dm?
<yossarianuk> yes
<noaXess> default dm..
<noaXess> hm.. ok
<yossarianuk> I think you can change back if you want.
<noaXess> yossarianuk: which is better and faster?
<noaXess> kdm or lightdm?
<lordievader> noaXess: Kdm probably got corrupted in the upgrade, but you can simply reinstall it and it will work again.
<yossarianuk> well I have used kdm for nearly 10 years...
<yossarianuk> kdm seems easier to theme.
<noaXess> lordievader: you mean on upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 kdm was removed and lightdm set as defaut?
<slacking_rich> lordievader: No audio in kde, also the devices were not showing in phonon
<noaXess> can that cause xorg cpu usage?
<slacking_rich> lordievader: But running 'start-pulseaudio-kde' seems to have fixed it.
<lordievader> noaXess: In my upgraded kdm wasn't removed, just got corrupted...
<noaXess> on a fresch 12.10 install, which is the default dm on kubuntu?
<lordievader> noaXess: Ligtdm, for your xorg problem check the logs, they might give you a hint.
<noaXess> lordievader: ok... lunch first ;).. bbs
<slacking_rich> yossarianuk, lordievader: Thanks for the help both, going to get back to work now its fixed:)
<devin_> has anyone here messed with PlayOnLinux
<devin_> ?
<invariant> devin_, yes
<invariant> devin_, it's a good idea, but the scripts are generally bad.
<invariant> devin_, I have not ever been able to use it for anything.
<invariant> devin_, that is, I wanted to try it on some applications that I had configured by hand in a new profile, but they didn't work, and as such I strongly recommend you to understand how wine works yourself.
<invariant> Is 4.9.3 going to work on 12.04?
<devin_> dont know im using 12.10 and im not real solid on the whole wine concept yet
<invariant> devin_, if your time is worth a lot to you, you should just use a separate Windows machine.
<invariant> devin_,  that said, I find wine to be a useful program, as opposed to PlayOnLinux.
<devin_> lol, no i like to learn alos im holding a grudge against msoft atm
<invariant> devin_, you should use it because it is better for your purposes, not for phych. reasons.
<invariant> pscy. *
<devin_> for the reasons of one OS simplicity, and not having to deal with ridiculous licensing/warranty rules and bad customer support? certainly
<yossarianuk> However its best not to fund a patent troll which in turn funds legal attacks against computing for mankind
<yossarianuk> especially as tax payers are *forced* to fund microsoft through taxes
<devin_> YES THAT! THANKYOU
<yossarianuk> schools, hopitals m etc all use windows paid for by the tax payer - there is no reason at all that the police 'needs' windows.
<amichair> Hi, is there a list of temp/cache folders that can be safely erased if necessary, or excluded from backup? i.e. ~/.cache, ~/.kde/cache*, ~/.thumbnails, etc.?
<devin_> except that its a universal system that every one already knows, apple is slowly breaking that wall down though
<bartson> hi, can somebody pls tell me where to find the temp files of flash player. used to be in /tmp but it's not there anymore.
<yossarianuk> bartson  usually there are in ~/.macomedia
<yossarianuk> ~/.adobe
<hydron> once I installed the dropbox plugin for dolphin, I tried It, but didn't work, so I uninstalled It, but the dropbox entry in the right click menu is still apearing, how to get ride of It ?
<bartson> thx yoss
<yossarianuk> hydron: the menu might be stored in ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenus
<yossarianuk> you could re-install it then
<yossarianuk> apt-get --purge remove it
<hydron> remove what ?
<hydron> dolphin ?
<Peace-> bartson: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/02/15/flash-video-chromium-where-does-chromium-save-flash-videos/
<bartson> thank u Peace though i'm using firefox
<Peace-> bartson: just use download helper to download flash videos
<Peace-> bartson: addons
<Peace-> bartson: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/09/plasma-desktopd21071.png
<devin_> well wait a sec if its firefox then heres something,http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/saving-flash-videos-in-linux-tmp-no-longer-works
<devin_> but i thought that problem was already solved
<hydron> yossarianuk: you didn't tell me what to remove
<Peace-> on firefox you need to find out the flash file somewhere  i mean is hard devin_
<bartson> well thx but that post is really old
<Peace-> devin_: with download helper it's trivial to save flash
<devin_> oh ok
<Peace-> you can even convert files into mp3
<Peace-> if you have ffmpeg installed properly
<bartson> ja i know
<devin_> yeah i used something like that on win xp before
<bartson> but it's not exactly what i'm lookin for
<bartson> would be nice if all my stream still would be in the /tmp folder
<devin_> do yall someone would use a WINEPREFIX rather than install a wine program straight to my drive_c directory
<Peace-> bartson: it's the same right now but it's harder to find it
<bartson> why still using Windows devin?
<Peace-> find .mozilla/firefox/*.default/Cache -type f -exec file {} \;  | grep Flash
<Peace-> bartson:
<ozzzy> windows works AND is supports hardware I need AND has software that linux doesn't
<devin_> i was up until they screwed me a few weeks ago before that i switched back and forth
<ozzzy> but... as I don't need either on my desktop that's where linux lies
<amichair> Hi, is there a list of temp/cache folders that can be safely erased if necessary, or excluded from backup? I found ~/.cache, ~/.kde/cache*, ~/.thumbnails, ~/.local/share/Trash, but there are probably more...
<devin_> i think its still an interesting system from a technical perspective
<bartson> what is it specific what brings u back to windows?
<yossarianuk> hydron - sorry never used dropbox...
<yossarianuk> assuming you installed a debfile
<Peace-> amichair: cache is cache so the datas in those folders will be erased sometime
<yossarianuk> (or via apt)
<yossarianuk> try to find out package name with
<yossarianuk> dpkg -l | grep -i dropbox
<Peace-> you need to install kfiledrop
<Peace-> to use dropbox on kde
<hydron> thank you
<amichair> Peace-: they should be, but not necessarily when u need the disk space, or when it wastes resources when traversing the filesystem for other reasons, or taking up many GBs of backup capacity unnecessarily...
<hydron> the plugin doesn't aprear as a package
<Peace-> hydron: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/how-to-use-dropbox-and-kde-or-kubuntu/
<bartson> devin?
<Peace-> hydron: for the service menu i wil help you after
<Peace-> i guess i did a version that should work
<hydron> ok, thank you very much Peace :)
<devin_> well its so widespread that it easily works with almost anything
<devin_> but its seriously lacking on open source
<devin_> and linux is easier to optimise to my specific wants thats why i switched
<devin_> have yall heard of reactOS
<Peace-> hydron: to use the service menu try this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4127065/DropboxServiceMenu-0.16.1_peace.tar.gz
<Peace-> it's a version i fixed it should work correctly
<hydron> how to install it please ?
<hydron> as a plugin for dolphin ?
<Peace-> untar it
<Peace-> hydron: then there is a script that install it
<hydron> ok, I see It :)
<Peace-> so from konsole ./installer-name
<hydron> so, what comes after running the script ?
<bartson> yes, ReactOS supossed to be a windows clone
<Peace-> hydron: have you read my post ?
<Peace-> hydron: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/04/05/how-to-use-dropbox-and-kde-or-kubuntu/
<bartson> but personally I think it's never getting finished
<devin_> not a clone necessarily, wouldnt a clone have to be a specific version of windows
<hydron> I think I need to install kfilebox :)
<devin_> yeah maybe how long does an apha stage normally take
<bartson> definitely no! Linux for example is a Unix clone
<bartson> there's no orig. unix code in linux
<devin_> i see your point
<bartson> i tried reactos over two years ago
<Peace-> hydron: btw i need to test the service menu users has said there is a problem
<bartson> seems nothing developed further till now
<hydron> I'm installing kfilebox now
<devin_> me too the blog still looks active though
<devin_> i wonder whats going on
<bartson> but i can't see a point for ReactOS anyway
<ozzzy> no kfilebox package here
<ozzzy> but... dropbox works without it
<bartson> it's as useless as KDE on Windows
<bartson> no Point at all
<devin_> haha the point is for people like me who think software should be open source as much as practicle so other people can make it better
<bartson> sure, in Kubuntu u got it all
<bartson> no need for an old fashione windows clone
<devin_> thats why i use kubuntu but not everyone has heard the gospel yet
<devin_> espescially software publishers
<Peace-> guys for chat there is #kubuntu-offtopic tx
<devin_> k
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<bartson> come on it's quiet here anyways
<Peace-> bartson: this is support man , you can talk better on the offtopic room
<bartson> yea u right
<bartson> Peace: Are  u a official support team? or ur just a nice guy to help ppl?
<bartson> just don know how this works here exactly??
<Peace-> bartson: i am here since 4\5 years
<Peace-> and yea i know how her it works
<bartson> but i mean is this ur freetime here?
<Peace-> well right now i am working
<Peace-> xD
<bartson> admin?
<Peace-> sure
<Peace-> hydron: i have tested my version and it works
<cubbybear> hi all just installed 12.10 and I am trying to install my Brother MFC j835dw printer. I installed the print driver but could not install the cupswarapper due to cannot fill dependencies. Can someone help get this running
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, have you updated/upgraded since your install ?
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: I updated the system after the install an before I attempted to get printer running
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, also run , dist-upgrade
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> there was a cups ugrade a few days ago
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: I am geting comand not found error
<Peace-> cubbybear: wait can you install and managet your printer here ? http://localhost:631/printers
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update:sudo apt-get upgrade , then , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: Same problem Printer apperas in list of printers, but the print driver does not apperar in the list of drivers
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: did the upgrade thing and tried the localhost thing
<Peace-> cubbybear: try to install your printer from here http://localhost:631/printers
<Peace-> cubbybear: remove teh printer then you reinstall always from http://localhost:631/printers
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: tried that the same thing the printer is seen but the printdriver does not appear in the list of print drivers
<Peace-> sorry dunno
<Peace-> bye
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, have you tried this site for the driver , you might need it , http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<cubbybear> That is where I got the driver and the cupswrapper and I followed their printed instruction to install including following the prerequists
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, right , then their driver is probly not up to date , that's all I can think of atm
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: thanks I am going to try a shutdown and restart that is the last thing I can think of
<AMDAthlon> will kubuntu get kde 4.9.3?
<BluesKaj> amd it's already in the kubuntu- ppa
<BluesKaj> AMDAthlon,^
<AMDAthlon> oh
<AMDAthlon> will it make its way into 12.10 outside of PPA?
<AMDAthlon> ether way thanks!
<BluesKaj> eventually ..probly soon
<AMDAthlon> thanks man! g2g
<onitg> Hey guys, i was wondering if there was a supported way to install a more recent version of kmix (due to the following bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309045). someone told me to try to use the kubuntu ppa and see if there's a more up to date version of it (is it the launchpad page?) but i don't know how much is officially supported.
<ubottu> KDE bug 309045 in KMix Panel Docking "kmix causes plasma system tray to flicker when a new pulse stream is opened or closed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<rijack> if i has NAS with music can amorok set that as a default library or sync source
<DarthFrog> rijack: Is it an NFS mount?
<ozzzy> so... how do I get kubuntu to let me at the it87 sensors
<rijack> i think it defaulted to samba i not real knowledgable about nas and harddrive doesnt like anything but ntfs. somehow Kubuntu still reads and writes to it fine
<DarthFrog> rijack: When you say Kubuntu reads/writes to it, specifically what is it reading/writing to?  To a mounted filesystem?
<rijack> to the drive it doesnt show up as mounted unless i plug it into the usb but the system will R/W whether it usb or network
<DarthFrog> Well, if you have it as a mounted filesystem, yes you can set Amarok to use it.
<andycheng> hhi
<rijack> ok how do set it up right now it says it needs a smb protocol source plugin and cant find it. also can it be set up as part of the local collection so i dont have to navigate to it
<BluesKaj> rijack, does the drive show in places in dolphin
<na-utusan> when is 4.9.3 coming to 12.04 LTS ?
<rijack> well indirectly yes, ill get the path just a sec
<keithzg> So, I notice there isn't any plasma-active package for ARM in the Ubuntu repos, at least as far as packages.ubuntu.com is concerned. I'd love to try out Plasma Active on a Nexus 7, however; are there any built packages somewhere?
<rijack> network / Samba Shares/ Workgroup/ Router(Belkin Router)/ Drive(A1)
<BluesKaj> rijack , it's connected to the router by usb , that's a different story
<rijack> uh oh will it still work
<BluesKaj> rijack, if the router is NTFS then connecting it to a pc would be simpler , just set up the drive to share with other pcs
<Bladesfist1> Hmm, come on here to report my issue and it disappears, I am watching you desura.
<BluesKaj> not the router sorry i meant to say "drive "
<BluesKaj> rijack, ^
<BluesKaj> ok let's clear this up rijack , to what is the drive connected ?
<rijack> the router via USB
<rijack> if i navigate thru places and click a song
<BluesKaj> rijack, one question , why to the router ?
<rijack> vlc will play it
<rijack> i Want multiple computers to access it
<rijack> but amarok say it needs some other plugin
<rijack> i would rather use amorok cause i like the interface better
<BluesKaj> ok , always on , but a pc connection with share permissions works as well
<BluesKaj> which plugin rijack
<rijack> hold on
<rijack> SMB protocol source
<rijack> when it searches for this it can never find it
<BluesKaj> rijack, in amarok plugins , check SMB (Windows) share backend
<BluesKaj> amarok>settings>configure amarok>plugins
<rijack> iits checked
<noaXess> still have issues with xorg cpu usage if desktop effects are enabled.. logfile Xorg.0.log does not show any specials
<noaXess> does a switch from lightdm to kdm be a solution?
<BluesKaj> I wish i could recreate your issue , but my router doesn't have usb , i just leave my external drive connected to my always on pc
<BluesKaj> rijack,^
<onitg> Hey guys, i was wondering if there was a supported way to install a more recent version of kmix (due to the following bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309045). someone told me to try to use the kubuntu ppa and see if there's a more up to date version of it (is it the launchpad page?) but i don't know how much is officially supported. (it usually corrupts the graphics after a while)
<ubottu> KDE bug 309045 in KMix Panel Docking "kmix causes plasma system tray to flicker when a new pulse stream is opened or closed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> onitg, what's the advantage of the newer kmix over the present one ?
<onitg> when an application (any application) plays a sound
<onitg> the whole system tray flickers and bounces around
<onitg> it usually end up full of artifacts
<BluesKaj> hmm on 12.10 ?
<onitg> it's the same bug i've linked
<onitg> if i completely close kmix the bug doesn't happen
<onitg> yeah i'm using the latest release, with all the updates applied
<onitg> i have to remove it because each time i receive an IM (sound notification) play a video or some music the system tray starts to bounce around until it corrupts the graphics
<onitg> even with flash player on web pages
<BluesKaj> onitg, I haven't experienced that ,... could it be the desktop theme perhaps ?
<onitg> i don't know, it's the same bug that is reported to the page i've linked
<onitg> if i remove kmix everything works fine
<onitg> i can try to change theme
<onitg> but i didn't install any, i'm using the one provided with kubuntu
<onitg> ok i tried with other themes from the default installation and the problem persists
<onitg> so i can either update kmix from somewhere else, or try to revert back to the previous kubuntu version
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<onitg> BluesKaj: see you later
<xwalk> I just finished up this function to find the mean, median, mode or range of a series of numbers. I think the code that handles the statistics is okay, but I'm not sure on how to go about error checking (if the user tries to send a list of strings as an argument, which wouldn't be supported by the first and last if statements in the function) or if it would even be warranted as I know nothing about error checking in code. Can someone take
<xwalk>  a look?  http://bpaste.net/show/9M7gPfuBRxCHC9uJquIr/
<tsimpson> xwalk: #python would be a better place to ask
<xwalk> *facepalm extreme mode*
<xwalk> Wrong channel tab...
<Pici> .39
<Pici> oops
<BluesKaj> rijack, let's discuss the issue here , rather than in offtopic
<rijack> oh oops
<BluesKaj> prtscn
<rijack> terminal command?
<BluesKaj> on your keyboard, it's beside f12 on mine
<BluesKaj> so you've decided to remain connected to the router ?
<rijack> yes ithink this is a fixable issue because i can navigate throught places to the drive double click on a song and it plays
<rijack> but that same error come and its not until i click cancel that the sooong stops
<BluesKaj> rijack, you can do that when connected to on any linux pc , and if the drive uses ntfs then any windows pc as well
<BluesKaj> I find samba unreliable
<rijack> k so why is it aproblem to do it through the media player
<rijack> what is the dif between smb and what i just did
<BluesKaj> it's not the media player , it's the connection to the router that can cause problems , connecting it to apc that's always on is more reliable
<BluesKaj> no smb or samba needed
<rijack> is there a place where i can read more about this
<BluesKaj> a router connection sounds more direct but it's not due to the network/router protocol required by such a connection, unless you have router access thru it's webpage and options settings , but not all routers are that configurable
<Peace-> rijack: what's the problem samba again ?
<rijack> cause i dont know anything about routers
<rijack> trying to stream direct from hard drive thru usb@router to amarok
<Peace-> rijack: ah amarok
<Peace-> i guess there was a problem with that
<Peace-> and there is the wiki
<Peace-> let me try to find out
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=155117&file1=155117-1.jpeg&file2=&file3=&name=Dark+Rock+Solid++Nowardev
<Peace-> rijack: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Samba
<rijack> thankyou i will at it
<BluesKaj> Peace-, he wants the drive connected to his router
<rijack> is smb.conf of interest to me on this
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ok but there is a computer right ? or not?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: or it's a special device?
<rijack> there is a computer at the client not the server
<rijack> the server is integrated into the router, its a belkin n750db
<kunal> hii
<rijack> it seem to have a reasonable powerful firmware so it looks like imight be learning router scripting soon
<BluesKaj> rijack, you may not need to do any scripting , just find the router assigned IP of the drive the routers internal webpage networking options or some such and use the IP with the "add network folder" in dolphin /network
<rijack> alright let me see what i can find
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...going to check mail/postbox
<rijack> well i know the router is unix based now
<rijack> this is what the router calls it     /tmp/sda1 : /mnt/shared/Drive(A1)
<BluesKaj> rijack, no IP ?
<rijack> i couldnt find one but i did find an option to create a virtual server
<rijack> i could send prtscrn if i figure out how to upload images\
<DarthFrog> !imagebin | rijack
<ubottu> rijack: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<BluesKaj> rijack, well , I'm not familiar with the router but any pcs or devices connected usually have an IP address assigned in the "connected devices " list or page
<genii-around> Well, I just got here so not sure what came before. But some of them use only command-line interface like Juniper
<rijack> i understand but this one only ounted it as sda1
<rijack> i was looking at the log when i plugged it in
<rijack> then i went to the dhcp list and nothing
<ozzzy> what are the consequences of turning acpi off
<BluesKaj> ozzzy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075434
<ozzzy> I used to be able to set acp_enforce_resources to lax and have my fans show up... doesn't work now
<onitg> Hey guys, i was wondering if there was a supported way to install a more recent version of kmix (due to the following bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309045). someone told me to try to use the kubuntu ppa and see if there's a more up to date version of it (is it the launchpad page?) but i don't know how much is officially supported. (it usually corrupts the graphics after a while)
<ubottu> KDE bug 309045 in KMix Panel Docking "kmix causes plasma system tray to flicker when a new pulse stream is opened or closed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Peace-> onitg: just install veromix ?
<onitg> Peace-: that's far from being a fix (the bug is still there) but if it provides the same functionality i guess i can try it out
<Peace-> onitg: sudo apt-get install plasma-wdiget-veromix
<onitg> Peace-: it's not so nice but i guess i can use it for now
<onitg> i can keep kmix closed so that it stops corrupting the system tray
<onitg> Peace-: how am i supposed to report this kind of bug? it's not something that needs to be fixed, updating the package would work
<Peace-> onitg: ubuntu-bug i guess
<yofel> onitg: for that one would need the actual fix first. Putting kmix 4.10 together with kde 4.9 is out of question. And 91495f is only a doc fix, not the fix for that bug
<onitg> yofel: maybe that specific revision is just the one the tested the issue with. the fix is between the revision used by kubuntu and the one reported to be working
<yofel> right, except that the diff between the 4.9 branch and master is 8752 lines long
<onitg> yofel: does this mean i will have to keep kmix broken until a new kubuntu version is released?
<yofel> so unless a kmix dev points out when that was fixed it's unlikely to be fixed in kubuntu
<yofel> the ideal workflow would be to get this fixed upstream for 4.9.4
<Peace-> onitg: btw veromix is a very good mixer
<Peace-> i prefer it because you can even equalize the ooutput
<aleth> Anyone know how to reset the settings of oxygen-gtk?
<onitg> yofel: would installing kmix 4.10 give problems to my kde 4.9?
<aleth> (and the KDE config files so that it is used)
<onitg> Peace-: yeah i'm not telling that it's bad, maybe i'm just too much used to kmix
<Peace-> onitg: :) give it a try
<onitg> it's just a pity that such an important program of the KDE desktop is broken :(
<yofel> aleth: gtk2: ~/.gtkrc-2.0, gtk3: ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<FlyingElvis> is there a money management for kde?
<FlyingElvis> program*
<yofel> FlyingElvis: there's kmymoney
 * yofel hasn't tried it
<FlyingElvis> ok   ill go look for it  ty
<yofel> onitg: you're free to try if you know how to build and install it
<aleth> yofel: thanks. I've reset both, as far as I can tell. But the tabbar background and some widgets are still not styled properly
<yofel> hm, dunno then, that should be all of the settings
<onitg> i could try to revert back to the previous version of kubuntu or format the hard drive
<yofel> I think trying veromix would be easier for now ^^
<onitg> yofel: i'm just scared about this thing, it's not the first time i had bugs
<Peace-> aleth:  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/09/plasma-desktopcz2652.png
<onitg> the first time i had some, i tried to report them and had email notifications for months
<onitg> and the bugs were still there
<onitg> for example, the time server sync setting in the date and time panel is not working
<onitg> and it's been like that forever (it crashes the settings panel if you try to apply the settings a couple of times - and never works for me)
<aleth> Peace-: Those are empty for me (apart from a "created by KDE" comment). What should they be?
<FlyingElvis> ty yofel kmymoney was exactly what i was looking for :)
<Peace-> aleth: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/09/plasma-desktopOg2652.png
<aleth> Peace-: ah, that could be the problem then, thanks!
<invariant> How do I know how my keyboard layout is named in KDE?
<Walex> invariant: not so easy. There are sites with photos of keyboards and names of layouts.
<Walex> invariant: or you can use 'xkeycaps' which has a lot of builting layouts to check out
<invariant> Walex, I know the layout now, but where can I configure that exactly?
<Walex> with kxkb
<Walex> which is the GUI for the XKB subsystem (command line 'xkeymap' etc.)
<Walex> System settings->Hardware->keyboard Advanced tab
<Walex> oops Layout tab
<Walex> oops agian ;Hardware:keyboard model
<rijack> hopefully this will be an easy one. is there a way i can add parameter befor starting a program under wine
<rijack> *parameters before
<Walex> rijack: there is a WINE specific channell
<rijack> there is? is there a directory for all these channels somewhere
<rijack> it'd be really helpful
<invariant> Walex, that only lists US or US alternative.
<invariant> Walex, it doesn't say how those look like.
<Walex> invariant: you can add new layouts
<Walex> invariant: that's why you use some other program or photos to figure out the layout. Or you try a few
<invariant> Too bad that the keyboards themselves don't just report the geometry of all the keys to the driver.
<Walex> invariant: also note the 'Hardware>keyboard model selector' for the physiucal layout
<invariant> This is just a failure in computer hardware design.
<Walex> invariant: it would be moderately difficult, and it was too difficult to do in the original PC technology.
<invariant> Walex, sure, but burning history wouldn't be a bad thing.
<Walex> invariant: the difficulty with burning history is that history means "standard" which means interoperability
<invariant> Walex, in that case a single company should just replace everything.
<invariant> Like Apple.
<Walex> invariant: that is what created the original PC standard. Then IBM sort of lost interest and this created a uinified standard which was in effect not proprietary
<Walex> also Apple's strategy is not to create flexible standards, but to the create prebuilt configurations with very few choices.
<invariant> Yeah, I suppose there is still a 500billion dollar niche.
<invariant> Except most people don't know they want freedom.
<invariant> Problem with some of this open-source software is that it marketed as a replacement, which it isn't.
<invariant> E.g. Excel has no viable replacement.
<invariant> That is, when you get a random Excel document and want to print it, it's simply not going to work properly.
<Walex> invariant: that's a clone, not an equivalent.
<invariant> Walex, no, a clone has the same GUI too.
<invariant> Walex, it's an equivalent which happens to be compatible too.
<genii-around> If these are not tech support issues relating to Kubuntu, may be better discussed in #kubuntu-offtopic instead :-)
<invariant> The best solution would be to create standards for these types of documents.
<invariant> It's not actually one of my problems directly. It's just that some people complain about it in my surroundings.
<invariant> Regarding Kubuntu, will 4.9.3. be released for 12.04?
<genii-around> Yes. From the -devel channel, earlier: <shadeslayer> yofel_: from the looks of it, 4.9.3 for precise is still building : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+builds?build_state=pending
<yofel> it's done building and shadeslayer said it works for him, I'll publish it in a bit
<invariant> Just to be sure: 4.9.3 fixes more problems than it creates, right?
<yofel> that's the plan...
<Walex> I have 4.8.5 on KU 12.04 and it is from the Kubuntu PPA. Is that the latest "stable"?
<BluesKaj> 12.04 is LTS , hence the older but more stable KDE
<Walex> but that's the Kubuntu PPA, and the 4.9.3 above is mentioned for 12.04 too
<yofel> That's a backport, you can install it if you want, but 4.8 is generally more tested
<BluesKaj> Walex, your package manager has a setting that you must change in order to receive ppa packages
<Walex> I use Aptitude usually and I got "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu precise main" in '/etc/apt/sources.list'. But I'll double check
<yofel> 4.9 is in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<invariant> 4.9.3 is not yet on backports
<invariant> 4.9.2 is.
<Walex> ahhh I guess the difference is between '/kubuntu-ppa/backports/' and '/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/' just checked in a browser and they are both there.
<BluesKaj> 4.9.3 is in the kubuntu-ppa for 12.10
<deadsoul> If I mount smb folder, it creates .gvfs folder followed by the name of hostname-folder... does kde do the same? and where is that folder ?
<BluesKaj> you can check if it's ac=vailable for 12.04
<deadsoul> wher does kubuntu store the mounted smb-folders ?
<deadsoul> where *
<yofel> invariant: it'll be there in a few minutes
<deadsoul> hello
<BluesKaj> Walex, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=quantal
<Walex> thanks!
<yofel> Walex: and for 12.04 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.series_filter=precise&batch=200
<Tm_T> deadsoul: hmm, what you mean by mounted smb folders?
<BluesKaj> deadsoul, dolphin/places/network
<Walex> yofel: thanks too
<deadsoul> Tm_T: on gnome if you open smb://some-ip/foler it will mount that folder in .gvfs directory... what about kde.. if you go to dolphin > network > samba shares > workgrounp > name-of-machine > some-folder
<deadsoul> where does it mount that folder to ?
<Tm_T> deadsoul: AFAIK in KDE it doesn't get mounted
<deadsoul> Tm_T: Aww,
<Tm_T> KDE's smarter (;
<Walex> deadsoul: if something is mounted you will see where in Dolphin's 'Places'
<Walex> deadsoul: as <Tm_T> hints, KDE has a more comprehensive "virtual mount" by which KDE programs can access stuff that is not mounted, e.g. FTP sites, web folders/DAV folders, etc.
<deadsoul> Tm_T: tha means i will have to mount it manually if i want to use diff app for example
<Tm_T> deadsoul: if you want to use non-KDE app, yes
<Walex> deadsoul: but you can use KDE to mount it.
<deadsoul> Tm_T: is kdiff a KDE app?
<deadsoul> Walex: how?
<Tm_T> deadsoul: it is
<deadsoul> amm, yesterday i tried to play a movie from my network-folder using smplayer.. and i had to wait till kde download the whole movie-file in /tmp/ ... why is that ? can't it just play it over the network ?
<BluesKaj> deadsoul, try vlc or dragonplayer ..smplayer was always abit buggy IME
<BluesKaj> mplayer guis all seem halfbaked to me
<deadsoul> BluesKaj: thanks, I'll try vlc
<Walex> kaffeine, kmplayer, kplayer
<Walex> actually not kmplayer: it is just a frontend for mplayer, and mplayer is not integrated with the KDE libraries
<xixor> lol, sup
#kubuntu 2012-11-10
<simplew> Riddell: ping
<xixor> sup
<rijack> i got an error report i'd like to make where do i go
<xixor> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<xixor> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<rijack> alright thankyou
<xixor> a'ight
<deadsoul> the right-click menu doesn't work, as the dialogs in thunderbird.. i'm using ubuntu 12.10 with kubuntu-desktop & kde-full... is it bug ?
<ozzzy> you know... Kubuntu 12.10 with whatever KDE uses a pile more CPU than Mandriva 2010.2 with KDE 4.4
<deadsoul> ozzzy: what do you suggest?
<OerHeks> ozzzy, not here, Kubuntu 4.9.2 runs fine
<deadsoul> OerHeks: how can i know my kde version.. i'm new to kde ^^
<OerHeks> deadsoul, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<deadsoul> 12.10
<OerHeks> you can see it from konsole: kde4-config -v
<ozzzy> oh... I'm just commenting LOL
<deadsoul> OerHeks: its 4.9.2
<deadsoul> so, does it have a bug with thunderbird?
<OerHeks> i don't know, i do not use thunderbird
<deadsoul> OerHeks: what do you use?
 * ozzzy uses thunderbird
<OerHeks> Just webmail.
<deadsoul> ozzzy: what's your ubuntu version?
<ozzzy> 12.10
<deadsoul> ozzzy: do use kde? and are the right menus & dialogs in thunderbird work fine with you ?
<xixor> every email client, outlook, thunderbird, mutt, they all suck so hard compared with gmails web interface
<ozzzy> yep... kde, thunderbird 16 and everything works fine
<ozzzy> I don't like webmail
<deadsoul> ozzzy: that's odd :P
<deadsoul> xixor: right.. but if you have more than one email... your browser will be filled with webmail tabs :P and then it'll be waste of resources.. i think ^^
<xixor> waste of resources... lol
<xixor> linux users crack me up
<xixor> "I need all this memories empty all the time... just in case!"
<deadsoul> hehehe.. that's what always happen with me :P
<xixor> "omfg, like 1 of my 8 hyperthreads is being used.  Time to compile custom kernel"
<deadsoul> LOL
<xixor> I have 16 gigabytes of ram, and I need 15 of them empty at all time.. in case the president needs me.
<OerHeks> I think something is wrong, when my pc never goes beyond 75% cpu usage
<xixor> I hear this all the time. "I dont' want to install the QtSDK to compile that program, it's so huge"... lol, 500Mb.  You actually have to pay MORE per gigabyte to buy a disk less than 500Gb these days
 * ozzzy wonders if there's a point
 * xixor searches for the smallest, tiniest, console based media player program.... so I can have quantum leaps more computing power than sent man to the moon... sitting empty and idle
<xixor> but you gotta save those cpu cycles for the 3D rotating desktop cube
<OerHeks> noooo ! wobbly whatever
<xixor> every WM that wanted to be taken seriously had to implement a 3D rotating cube
<OerHeks> even the transparancy blob should be removed, if they ask me.
<deadsoul> btw, is it normal if my loadavg is at least 1.5, ?
<xixor> maybe you have one too many tabs open
<deadsoul> just because tabs??
<xixor> I can never remember how to read those loadavg numbers
<xixor> it is the number of ms that a process had to wait to be served, broken down into like 20, 10, and 1 minute intervals for each number?  or something like that
<xixor> I could google it... but... you know.
 * ozzzy just counts the number of pops/second in the popcorn pot on the cpu
<xixor> sup n00bs
<xixor> oops, wrong chan. disregard
<xixor> deadsoul: what is your hardware?
<deadsoul> hp laptop, intel core i7-2670QM (8cores) 8GB
<xixor> deadsoul: that is a powerful machine
<xixor> deadsoul: I'm reading up on loadavg numbers.  I'm not sure how it works out on multicore machines
<xixor> http://blog.scoutapp.com/articles/2009/07/31/understanding-load-averages
<deadsoul> xixor: thanks.. i'm reading it now
<xixor> I'm on a quadcore i7 920, with 16Gb of ram.  my load avg is 0.15 0.42 0.54, but I haven't done much intensive the past little while
<xixor> htop says I am using 1-2% of a few cores, the rest are zero
<xixor> yet somehow the load average says I'm using half of my computer
<xixor> so, I don't think they normalize load average per core
<deadsoul> mine is 1.46 1.24 1.38
<xixor> so with a quadcore, with hyperthreading, I should be able to handle a loadavg of 8, and that means that no process had to wait
<xixor> when reading that article, keep in mind, that the OS sees hyperthreaded cores as "physical" cores, so to your computer, it probably thinks you have an octcore
<xixor> so I beileve your load avg of 1.3 means that you are using 16% of your cpu
<deadsoul> man.. i really wish i build a monster machine that can handle linux very easy
<xixor> so, using uptime, my loadavg is 0.09 0.23 0.43.  If you go: man uptime, it will tell you that it is 1,5 and 15 minute intervals for that number.  These are averages
<xixor> deadsoul: ........ you do have a monster machine, that can handle linux easily
<deadsoul> not really
<deadsoul> most of the time i feel the lag
<xixor> then something is wrong with your configuration
<xixor> you have one of the best available laptop CPUs, and a shit ton of memory
<deadsoul> irdk
<deadsoul> may it's because of unity? i don't know.. or the wubi
<xixor> you're laptop CPU shoudl be capable of about 25-30% more raw horsepower than my desktop CPU right now
<xixor> and I am running kubuntu, with all the bells and whistles, and two virtualbox VMs: one with windows7, another with debian stable. Both of the VMs are currently doing something
<xixor> and I've got fairly low end GPU: Nvidia GTX 240, fanless
<deadsoul> then why it is not acting as it should with me !!
<deadsoul> i have ati 6700
<xixor> what are the symptoms?
<xixor> deadsoul: here is a real linux computer: http://www.xixor.net/shot1.png
<deadsoul> and the laptop is sooo hot... ~ 62 to ~78 and sometimes even more with flash videos
<xixor> deadsoul: that is a dual hexcore, so 12 physical cores (24 hyperthreads), with 64Gb of memory.  There I am running a numerical computation for a few days that takes 100% of all the physical cores
<xixor> the computation is only taking up about 16Gb of ram though
<deadsoul> LOL
<obstank>  I am trying to run a script via /etc/ppp/ip-up.local . The script contains kdialog and xdotool commands, but in /var/log/messages it logs some Xserver (kdialog) and segfault (xdotool) error.
<deadsoul> yesterday I had the same loading 10.something.. because i was changing the kde theme
<deadsoul> hehehe
<xixor> deadsoul: you might have some KDE compositing eye candy enabled that your graphics card doesn't like... I dunno
<xixor> deadsoul: laptops will usually run hot when playing flash videos... that is pretty common
<obstank> But if I add "export DISPLAY=:0" and "export XAUTHORITY=/home/user/.Xauthority" , it works but the dialog notifications are in center without their usual look, and the program I run from the script (vuze) runs with a new profie/settings
<xixor> deadsoul: most laptops have an algorithm to control their fanspeed that favours being quite rather than running cooler.  This is because most users complain like hell if the fan makes any noise
<xixor> obstank: sounds like the script is trying to run as root?
<xixor> obstank: when they run as root they are getting the appearances settings from /root/.kde/  or whatever, rahtner than /home/obstank/.kde
<obstank> xixor: I have changed the owner to current user of the .sh file ip-up.local is linking to
<xixor> obstank: also when they run as root they don't have the permission to display things on your Xsession screen
<xixor> obstank: but who is starting that script.  Are you starting it as your user?  Or is another daemon or other process starting it?
<obstank> I have edited the /etc/ppp/ip-up.local file, which has a line that starts the .sh file located in another drive. That .sh script is owned by "user:users"
<chronos> Hello, good night. I have some two monitor setups that works fine with disper (nvidia) or kde monitors config tool. however when I start my notebook with the second monitor pluged, it automatically extends my screen to right, and I use it in left (disper -etleft) ... there is a way to configure where to extends by default?
<obstank> so the script is being started by wvdial/pppd , which I have to run as root
<xixor> yes, so that script is being run as root, even though the permissions say the physical file is owned by another user
<xixor> obstank: file permissions dictate who can read/run/write a file, not which credentials will be used when the script or file is executed
<obstank> xixor: So I should remove the "export" commands from the start of the script, and try to run wvdial/pppd as current user?
<xixor> obstank: I'm not sure to be honest, I was just explaining why you were seeing the behaviour that you were seeing
<xixor> obstank: What is it you are trying to do exactly?
<obstank> xixor: exit and start vuze again (via simuating keystrokes with xdotool) after wvdial reconnects to ppp0.
<obstank> xixor: I'll see if running wvdial as user solves the problem
<us0r> hello, i'm trying to get seamonkey to install on kubuntu and i have been unsuccessful. does anyone here have experience with installing it?
<xixor> what is seamonkey?
<OerHeks> seamonkey is obsolete
<xixor> is that firefox when it got in a spat with debian?
<us0r> kind of, its similer to kompozer
<OerHeks> E: Package 'seamonkey' has no installation candidate
<us0r> i'm looking for a web text editor for kubuntu and someone here suggested sea monkey but i couldnt get it to work
<us0r> what do you suggest?
<OerHeks> maybe download it direct from http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/
<xixor> web text editor?
<us0r> i downloaded it from the source site and the files that were in the zip file did not include an install. sorry, by web text editor i mean a text editor, wysiwyg or otherwise, that is designed for editing html/css/jQuery ect..
<OerHeks> just click 'seamonkey' (not seamonkey.bin) and it should run
<us0r> there wasnt a file labeled just 'seamonkey' they were all the tertiary program files for access while running as far as i could see
<OerHeks> us0r, look again ( i downloaded it, and seamonkey is there)
<us0r> should i not have unpacked the files?
<us0r> ok i'll do it right now
<OerHeks> yes, click the .tar, and Ark should pop up, unpack and then you can start seamonkey
<us0r> thx. does it make a difference that its a .tar.bz2 file?
<OerHeks> Nope, Ark can handle that archive
<us0r> dwnloaded, extracted with Ark. when i clicked the only non bin file titled seamonkey it prompted the alert: The internal viewer cannot preview this file. maybe i am missing something else important
<us0r> OerHeks: you said that seamonkey is obsolete. is there something better you suggest?
<OerHeks> well, it isn't in the repo's anymore.
<us0r> ah, i see
<OerHeks> what do you want to do, web text editing ? maybe bluefish is what you want.
<xixor> I love dialing wrong numbers
<OerHeks> call yourself .. oh .. occupied again
<us0r> i just need something like notepad++ or kompozer that i can edit web pages with, i'm open to trying any program i can get to run on kubuntu
<OerHeks> lets see the factoids
<OerHeks> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<us0r> lol thank you ubottu, you already told me. you're a fine bot.
<us0r> got bluefish installed and running. thx for the advice
<rtut> Привет. Всем, а русские есть?
<Guest92708> hello
<zss> #ubuntu-ru
<Mayor_Mike> hi
<Mayor_Mike> hello?
<myounis> Hi everyone! I've got a little question. I had installed a game 0ad. but now I've removed it. But the software update is giving me notification for installing update for that game. How can I remove that update from the software updates?
<OerHeks> myounis, did you refresh your package list? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<myounis> i did
<myounis> OerHeks, I did
<myounis> OerHeks but it's still there.
<OerHeks> myounis, did you add a PPA to your sources ?  like https://launchpad.net/~wfg/+archive/0ad ?
<myounis> nop
<myounis> OerHeks. no i didn't
<OerHeks> oke, strange they offer you updates...
<OerHeks> oke, strange they offer you updates...
<myounis> shall delete the file of 0ad from root?
<myounis> files
<OerHeks> Are there files left after removal ?
<myounis> i gotto check
<myounis> OerHeks: Where does it saves those files? There are lots of folders in there.
<OerHeks> You asked if you should delete the file, i assumed you see files left
<OerHeks> i don't know where 0ad was installed.
<OerHeks> maybe there is some game data left in your ~/home/
<OerHeks> but that cannot trigger updates.
<ar9> how can i enable trasnparency in yakuake?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<naught101> in 12.04, I was offered suggestions when I typed a command wrong, or if a package was missing, when working on the command line. In 12.10 I'm not. What am I missing?
<naught101> hrm.. command-not-found IS installed
<naught101> maybe something with bashrc?
<naught101> never mind - reinstalled, now it works
<Ab3L> hi
<maxsla> ĚČ!
<maxsla> Øèðîêàÿ ýëåêòðèôèêàöèÿ þæíûõ ãóáåðíèé äàñò ìîùíûé òîë÷îê ïîäú¸ìó ñåëüñêîãî õîçÿéñòâà.
<Ab3L> which is the command to show a message box in kubuntu?
<Ab3L> #kubuntu-it
<jedihawk> are there really 265 users in here on a Sat morn?
<yofel> no, not really
<jedihawk> :-)
<yofel> you can be connected here without actually being present. (take a server with quasselcore or irssi + screen for example)
<xixor> sup
<xixor> yep, irssi+screen for me
<jedihawk> haven't heard of that one.
<jedihawk> one of these days, I'll have to get me a ilfe.
<jedihawk> naaah, this is too much fun.
<TheLordOfTime> a lot of us are lurks :P
<TheLordOfTime> such as me ;P
 * TheLordOfTime uses a ZNC to lurk here (IRC bouncer), connects as he deems is useful
<jedihawk> ooOOOooooo... TheLordOfTime is so fancy.
<TheLordOfTime> (it allows any IRC client, basically, to work :P)
<jedihawk> TheLordOfTime: do I call you "The Doctor"?
 * TheLordOfTime returns to fixing things
<jedihawk> TheLordOfTime: with your sonic screwdriver?
<jdrs> does KGet have resume capability?
<InspectorCluseau> jdrab, try man kget?
<InspectorCluseau> jdrs^
<xixor> yo, I have ubuntu 12.04 installed on a laptop.  Can I install kubuntu 12.10, from within this laptop, without burning a .ISO to dvd, or using a usb boot device, etc?
<TheLordOfTime> xixor, in virtualbox you can, but you'll need to download the ISO.
<TheLordOfTime> xixor, otherwise you'll need to download the image to some bootable media and install alongside.
<TheLordOfTime> or install KDE runtime stuff for 12.04 and run inside of ubuntu 12.04
<jedihawk> I think he means upgrade.
<jedihawk> xixor: you can try 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' as root, but it might break stuff.
<TheLordOfTime> jedihawk, you never know :P
<xixor> nah, I mean doing a clean fresh install, from the .iso
<TheLordOfTime> xixor, clean install needs external media
<xixor> yeah, a'ight
<jedihawk> xixor: yup, external media.
<TheLordOfTime> so either a USB or a DVD.
<xixor> yeah, ok
<xixor> I've got an older thinkpad X60 that is currently running some sort of ubuntu.  Not sure if it's ubuntu, kubuntu, or lubuntu to be honest
<xixor> I'll see if kde with low-fat settings is useable on the machine I guess
<jedihawk> how much RAM does it have?
<xixor> 2Gb
<xixor> dual core intel T2400 @ 1.83Ghz, 2Gb ram
<yofel> kde runs reasonably well on my eeePC which has 2GiB too, so it should be fine on the x60
<xixor> yeah, cool.  I'm going to try to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 on this machine I guess
<jedihawk> no problemo. that machine is fine.
<jedihawk> I've got linux plus an old version of kde running on an old Toshiba with a 8th of a gig of ram (128M).
<jedihawk> I'm not saying it runs for long, but it does run.
<xixor> ha ha
<xixor> sounds fun
<yofel> hm, kde3 might actually be fine with that amount. Haven't used it in ages though
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<xixor> howdy
<ozzzy> any good methods of rolling back a 250 package install
<bazhang> ozzzy, roll back to what exactly
<ozzzy> to get rid of all 250 packages
<bazhang> ozzzy, what did you install? kubuntu-desktop ?
<ozzzy> no... some gnome thing... it installed pretty much all of gnome
<bazhang> so you want pure kde
<TheLordOfTime> ozzzy:  that might just be the runtime libs btw ;P
<ozzzy> ah well
<ozzzy> lotsa space
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<bazhang> ozzzy, ^
<ozzzy> tks
<Wapireso> hi
<ozzzy> I might try parsing ou dpkg.log to get what was just installed and then purge them in reverse order.... the lord hates a coward
<yofel> ozzzy: /var/log/apt/history.log will tell you what was installed
<yofel> that's easier to parse than term.log
<ozzzy> yofel: /var/log/dpkg.log is simple to parse...
<yofel> hm, right, forgot about that one
<yofel> history.log will tell you what was installed together though
<yofel> ah, you can get that out of dpkg.log too...
<ozzzy> well... I didn't appear to have  broken anything
<ozzzy> yet LOL
<ozzzy> breakfast time
<ozzzy> been told to wait
<ozzzy> maybe I can try to find out how to get unbuntu to allow me to insert the it87 module
<bazhang> whats the module 's exact name
<ozzzy> it87
<JuJuBee> I downloaded the 12.10 iso and burned to dvd but when I boot the dvd I get really bad display. http://tinypic.com/r/977byc/6 & http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6sumtu&s=6 both are flickering and moving . I redownloaded the image and tried using a Flash Drive to install but get same problem. Any thoughts?
<bazhang> tried modprobe?
<ozzzy> yep
<ozzzy> device or resource busy... with mdv setting acpi_enforce_resources=lax and load it
<ozzzy> but not with this setup
<ozzzy> appears my grammar has gone to hell too LOL
<jedihawk> meh, grammar doesn't matter in IRC.  Ooog, grammar not matter in IRC.
<jedihawk> does switching to a virtual terminal work?
 * ozzzy is back
<mysystem_> hello i would like to know if its possible to downgrade xorg and needed depencies to version 1.12 because i read that this is the cause for the older fglrx drivers to fail
<Peace-> mysystem_: well you can
<Peace-> mysystem_: you should knwo which packages you need download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Peace-> and install them with sudo dpkg -i stuff.deb
<xixor> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mysystem_> ah ok thx this sounds easy
<mysystem_> first i also found a extra ppa for these problem sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<MySystem> yeah working graphic driver for my old radeon hd 3xxx if someone is interessted http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10-quantal.html this way works for me some some case it is usefull to completly remove the othetr installed fglrx driver
<jared555> hello, is there any way to remove the route to 192.0.0.0 and stop it from coming back?
<Walex2> perhaps associated with a virtual machine setup, but most likely you put it in somewhere.
<jared555> it is a 12.10 install of kubuntu pulling networking info from dhcp
<MySystem> ok graphic driver works but i have a big problem with 3d games i only get 1 picture and the next picture i get is when i pull another window in foreground of the 3d window
<MySystem> ok update it affects only non fullscreen windows anyone any idea?
<leo_> hi
<leo_> i can't install nebeans in kubuntu 12.04 /opt dir
<MySystem> my first thought is do you have write rights
<BluesKaj> trying to stream video on the local network with VLC ...I need some pointers ...#vlc isn't responsive
<leo_> when installing the netbeans it shows the /opt dir is read only
<MySystem> do you install from package source or download from netbeans ?
<notze> yeah man
<notze> now im on kubuntu
<notze> after fucking preinstalled windows
<BluesKaj> notze, no need for the F word or anything like it here
<IdleOne> !language | notze
<ubottu> notze: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<leo_> but when running as root the netbeans installation script its showing "no protocol specified" and gets a nullpointer exception in main thread
<MySystem> do you know the folder the install script or so wants to create ?
<MySystem> leo_
<leo_> MySystem:hi
<leo_> MySystem:i copied the netbeans script in /opt dir
<leo_> MySystem:and run the command sh netbeans<version>.sh
<leo_> MySystem:then the gui popups and ask for installation dir
<leo_> MySystem: then i give the dir as /opt/netbeans/
<MySystem> have to go short afk be back in 10 min sry my wife needs help
<MySystem> my first idea is cr4eate a subfolder in /opt with sudo /opt/netbeans and then sudo chmod -R o+rwx /opt/netbeans then try again installation
<leo_> MySystem: but the gui shows "the specified installation dir id read only"
<MySystem> hope the commands are right if not the other here can correct short afk
<leo_> MySystem: ok let me try that one
<leo_> MySystem: thanks it worked
<MySystem> nice for information chmod -R o+rwx changes permissions for the folder , content and subfolders for others to read write and execute
<leo_> MySystem: thanks for the info
<robtygart> The new Nvidia GeForce R310 (I think that is the one) that just came out, will it be in the package manger yet? I am using 12.10.
<robtygart> How do I get it I am asking?
<goga> hi guys. which one is kde developers chat?
<robtygart> goga join #kubuntu-devel
<goga> ty
<hornet> hi everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> hornet: hi
<hornet> i ve got a stupid question, and probably will not find an anwer here )
<phoenix_firebrd> hornet: ok
<hornet> anyway: my girlfriend complayning the background image dissapears after grub2 menu choise
<phoenix_firebrd> hornet: It happens for me too
<hornet> i have searched about 4 hours to find solution.. but i'l not successfull to find it or stupid enough to miss it )
<Graf_Westerholt> hornet, you could set the boologo as the same image as the Grub2-background-image.
<phoenix_firebrd> hornet:  I am assuming that you are talking about the grub background, am i right?
<hornet> yeap, but there is a pause, between grub menu and a startup splash
<hornet> during this the screen is blank
<phoenix_firebrd> hornet: you get a black screen>
<hornet> exalty
<phoenix_firebrd> hornet: The same happens here
<GH0> How can I find a package listing under the Ubuntu sources? I am getting mixed reports that there is a 4.2 for kvirc on the package, sources, but when I went to install it, I grabbed 4.1.3.
<hornet> i dont want to patch and recompile kernel. i trust there is a simpler way
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: version of kvirc in repos is 4.1.3
<phoenix_firebrd> GH0: The 4.2 version might be in the backports or in some ppa
<hornet> so few bots is all live life here ?
<sergey_> ничего не понимаю
<MySystem> for russian try #kubuntu-ru (hope this channel exists
<Renegade15> good evening
<Renegade15> is there a known issue with the latest flash player update?
<Renegade15> ever since I updated, full screen videos have very bad performance
<hornet__> hey everyone
<hornet__> is there someone alive ?
<hornet__> sad
<robtygart> Hello hornet_:
<GH0> be right back, server restart
<simplew> how can i put the plasma panel in mac style like apperes in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jp88AEENW5E&noredirect=1
<robtygart> simplew: that is Cairo Dock
<robtygart> look in the software center
<simplew> softare center?
<robtygart> your on kubuntu right?
<robtygart> Application>System> Moun Softwere Center.
<robtygart> soory muon*
<robtygart> lol wow typos all over for me sorry*
<simplew> robtygart: ah muon
<simplew> robtygart: why is it called muon?
<robtygart> its the name of the software center, Ubuntu uses a different one
<robtygart> or Package manager
<robtygart> simplew: after downloading it, you should be able to log out and log choose a different session.
<simplew> robtygart: i cant report a bug for network-manager, not even in launchpad, so how is possible to report bugs in network-manager?
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, what's this about not being able to file a bug?
<OerHeks> FYI: Muon originate from religious texts such as the Quran, the Bible, the Bhagavadgītā, and so forth, it is shortened of a religious expression such as "Favored of God".
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, did you try `ubuntu-bug network-manager` in command-line?
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: i did
<TheLordOfTime> and?
<TheLordOfTime> any error messages?
<TheLordOfTime> did you also try using this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+filebug
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: no, it only opens firefox window, nothing more
<robtygart> I don't understand? You wanted to add the mac style panel like in the video. Right?
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, does that window tell you to wait, or prompt you for information
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: how did you manage to get that link?
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, i'm epic?
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: now doesnt, im in raring
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, no, but i'm bug control, i need to know how to reach the 'file bug' window for $given_package pretty easily
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, does that link i gave you open up righit?
<OerHeks> for raring you should join #ubuntu+1
<TheLordOfTime> and what OerHeks said :P
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, /join #ubuntu+1
<TheLordOfTime> OerHeks, although, asking "What's the link to file a bug for [package]?" is relevant everywhere ;)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns as he realizes his computer is on the verge of burning
<yofel> append ?no-redirect to that ^ URL if you're not in bug control
<TheLordOfTime> ah right
<yofel> simplew: and I'm pretty sure I gave you a link yesterday that already explained that...
 * TheLordOfTime keeps forgetting that
<ozzzy> any compiling gurus here
<TheLordOfTime> ozzzy, define "compiling gurus"
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: in raring ubuntu-bug isnt working ok
<ozzzy> look at an error and try to tell me what buggered up
<ozzzy> LOL
<TheLordOfTime> simplew, #ubuntu+1
<simplew> yofel: sorry, i missed that part
<yofel> ozzzy: try us
<TheLordOfTime> ozzzy, you gave us no error information?
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: im there
<yofel> simplew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<ozzzy> Making all in libhalf
<ozzzy> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/ozzzy/Downloads/cinepaint/libhalf'
<ozzzy> /bin/bash: LIBTOOL@: command not found
<ozzzy> make[1]: *** [eLut] Error 127
<ozzzy> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ozzzy/Downloads/cinepaint/libhalf'
<ozzzy> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | ozzzy
<ubottu> ozzzy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, got a few for a privmsg?
<ozzzy> right on
<yofel> simplew: please add the release you're on and the exact version of the package you're using to the bug (apt-cache policy output for example)
<yofel> TheLordOfTime: sure
<OerHeks> ozzzy, maybe this build page is any help with depencies > http://www.cinepaint.org/more/docs/build.html
<ozzzy> all the dependencies have been fulfilled
<OerHeks> sorry dependencies, i keep typing it wrong
<ozzzy> spelling is only important in source code
<ozzzy> LOL
<simplew> yofel, TheLordOfTime: could you guyes comment the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1077471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077471 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "after restart NM service we have doubled entries" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> uh...
<TheLordOfTime> what do you expect us to comment on?
 * TheLordOfTime is on Precise, and isn't even IRC-ing from a LInux system right now
<simplew> TheLordOfTime: your full of atitude
<TheLordOfTime> anyone else think i'm showing attitude?
<yofel> simplew: calm down a bit...
<TheLordOfTime> i don't see "attitude" in my post stating "what're you looking for in terms of comments"
<TheLordOfTime> since that's really all i'm asking, and i'm just stating what i'm using :P
<simplew> yofel: im calm, im simply trying to help by reporting existing problems, i would not expect someline a "uh..." and a "what do you expect us to comment on?" and that i now should have to guess if peooooopl are in linux are not, and that i should expect people not being friendly
<yofel> btw: it's not a network-manager bug IMO but one in plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<OerHeks> simplew, if we were running raring, we could.
<yofel> simplew: did he *ever* confirm the bug to you? (I know *I* did)
<simplew> yofel: its stated in the bug report that this bug exists the same in quantal
<robtygart> I would like to know what this question is. It went from "how can i put the plasma panel in mac style like apperes in this video " To fileing a bug report
<simplew> i mean OerHeks
<yofel> simplew: quantal and raring have the exact same NM and PNM versions, so that's likely
<simplew> yofel: it wasnt for you, it was an snwer to OerHeks, sorry
<simplew> yofel: still thanks to pointing that
<yofel> ah
<yofel> but back to what I said, If I restart NM, the plasma widget shows ghost entries, BUT 'nmcli dev' doesn't
<simplew> yofel: it can indeed be on knetwork-manager fault
<coffeina> hi
<OerHeks> hi coffeina
<ozzzy> getting closer ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1348976/
<Omar> hi every body, If I haev windows installed, and then have installed kubuntu on a partition in the same machine, how to uninstall kubuntu and get back It's partition to windows one ?
<OerHeks> Omar, boot the windows dvd, repair the mbr, then you can delete all non-windows partitions and re-use it.
<Omar> ok thank you Oerheks, but can you please be more precise, how to repeair the mbr ?
<OerHeks> Omar, when you boot the dvd, it will ask to install windows, or the second option repair.
<Omar> Ok I understand :) thank you a lot :)
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<Omar> oh just one more question, am i going to lose my windows files If I do It ?
<BluesKaj> Omar, no , as long as you have a separate partition for kubuntu setup , the kubuntu installer can guide you
<yofel> ozzzy: looks like some missing link flags
<yofel> the linker defaults have changed in the last years, so maybe that source wasn't updated
<kubuntu> Hi
<Guest9475> greestings from Colombia
<Guest9475> Hi
<Guest9475> Greetings from Colombia
<Guest9475> Im a complete newbie Linux user
<Guest9475> How may I install flashplayer here
<Guest9475> Im using Kubuntgu
<brad_> how do I get telepathy to work with facebook I get authentication error
<simplew> JontheEchidna: ping
<thechef> Wow, Kubuntu 12.04 with backport is really getting awesome. Constantly improving FPS, now having 30 fps when switching between windows using window gallery, also observed on 7 years old intel centrino laptop.
<kubuntu_> Hi everyone, I was looking about compatibility between kubuntu 12.10 and my laptop dell xps 15z, but i just found a nice manual for 12.04 and few older (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z), someone knows if i'll have some extra problem with 12.10 ? or maybe some less manual config to do ...
<thechef> i mean on eee 701!
<avihay> damn, I really want to upgrade to 4.9.3 but I was waiting for them to post about package availability, now I'm on a pay per usage connection :-<
<xixor> sup
<xixor> thechef:  how do you measure the FPS?
<thechef> xixor: in kwin settings there is plugin for that
<xixor> cool.  I've got all the eye candy enabled, and my fps is 60
<dreambox> Guys how do I switch from KDE to Unity?
<dreambox> ( I just installed the ubuntu-desktop package but dont know how to go there)
<xixor> you log out, and when you log in, select Unity desktop as the session you want to start
<bradlee_> trying to get microsoft office keyboard special keys to work
<bradlee_> maybe I should use console-setup???
<bradlee_> ckbkomp microsoftoffice cannot find file symbols/microsoftoffice
<robtygart> bradlee_: see system settings> Short cuts & Gestures and set up some short cuts
<robtygart> that might not be the answer your looking for
<robtygart> But that is how I have been setting up my special keys
<bradlee_> thats fine, but certain keys, when I press them, the shortcuts don't respond.
<robtygart> I am going to look at mine.
<bradlee_> yes I actually did that already, thanks that's good advice anyways
<bradlee_> there's like an application key on the microsoft office keyboard designed to emulate "alt-tab"
<robtygart> maybe I can get mine setup too, I really don't think about using them
<bradlee_> I wanted to do that, but it doesn't sense that key.
<bradlee_> I tried xev which doesn't respond to application key
<bradlee_> paste, cut, copy work
<bradlee_> I think the fix is with setxbmap...maybe???
<robtygart> I have like 4 keys that will not work
<bradlee_> should there be data files in /usr/share/X11/xkb for microsoftoffice?
<robtygart> microsoftoffice?
<bradlee_> yes, if you look at the /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst it mentions that keyboard
<ozzzy> yofel: quite possible... cinepaint has been out of maintenance for a bit but is supposed to be coming back
<bradlee_> and /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/base.xml among others
<bradlee_> http://paste.kde.org/603500/
<robtygart> bradlee_ look in Settings > Input devices change keboard model
<bradlee_> yup did that
<bradlee_> now I will go to global keyboard shortcuts
<bradlee_> I will pick kwin
<robtygart> mine still will not allow the other keys :-(
<bradlee_> does keyboard shortcuts talk to x.org?
<robtygart> Don't know.
<robtygart> maybe someone will chime in.
<simplew> following debian versioning policy a source foo-0.1_rc1.tar.gz would be packaged like what?
<em> is there any open source software with which one could make electronic dance music? Like a foss version of fruit loops?
<bradlee_> http://www.osalt.com/search?q=fruit+loops
<yofel> simplew: something like 0.1~rc1-0 optionally append ubuntu1 or whatever
<simplew> yofel: i dont get the ~ usage
<yofel> 0.1~rc1 is smaller than 0.1, the ~ lowers the version
<yofel> 0.1-rc1 would be >> 0.1, so you mustn't use that
<yofel> otherwise apt won't auto-update
<yofel> lemme fetch the rules for that
<simplew> yofel: instead why not 0.1-0.rc1.1 ?   thats how we used to use in mandriva
<yofel> simplew: here's the full explenation fo a debian version, (EPOCH:upstream_version-debian_rev) http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Version
<yofel> simplew: that's still 0.1
<simplew> this way 0.1-1 > 0.1-0.rc1.1
<simplew> ok let me read that
<yofel> yes, but everything after the - is the packaging revision
<yofel> so 1.0- is the software 1.0 release
<yofel> 1.0~rc1- is rc1
<simplew> yofel: but having 0.1~rc1  its also putting rc1 as release right?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> there is 'dpkg --compare-versions' to check if you understand it right. See manpage on how to use it. The exit status is the return
<simplew> yofel: so it would be the same as having 0.1-0.rc.1
<yofel> well, you can only upload ONE 1.0.orig.tar.gz
<yofel> the upstream tarball has the only contain the upstream_version in it's name
<yofel> *has to
<simplew> yofel: but putting the version as 0.1~rc1 will put foo-0.1~rc1,tar,gz
<yofel> so 1.0-0.rc1 would be 1.0.orig.tar.gz, if you then package 1.0-1 enjoy fixing the mess you're in
<yofel> exactly
<yofel> that's why it's usually done that way
<simplew> but since it will have attached .orig in source package i dont get why using ~  but ok, i get that its defined that way and that will be equivalent to 0.1-0.rc1.1
<yofel> simplew: well, does the author intend to do any changes between 1.0-rc1 and 1.0?
<yofel> er
<yofel> 0.1
<simplew> yofel: if i did made a source with rc1 i think so, but im not the author
<yofel> if you go with 0.1-0.rc1.1, the .orig tarball has to be exactly the change
<yofel> *same
<simplew> yofel: im packaging knetworkmanager form git butits requirng packages that dont exist in ubuntu, (still i have already these new packages in another distro), can i package theese for kubuntu as new packager in a experimental base?
<simplew> yofel: no, ill use the debian policy since im in ubuntu :)
<yofel> sure
<yofel> I don't remember networkmanagement having any more deps though recently
<simplew> yofel: it does
<yofel> and we already have 0.9.0.5 in the archive
<simplew> yofel: thats old
<yofel> wait, are you talking about networkmanagement or knetworkmanager? We don't use the latter
<simplew> yofel: its the same
<simplew> networkmanagement its the kde backend for networkmanager, aka knetworkmanager
<simplew> yofel: and this 2 packages that KNM requires already have almostone year old
<simplew> yofel: this isnt a recent change, you can check KNM git log
<jedihawk> anyone have any experience with gdisk? or gptfdisk?
<yofel> simplew: we are both talking about http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=networkmanagement.git right?
<yofel> simplew: aaaaaah
<simplew> yofel: [23:37:19] <simplew> networkmanagement its the kde backend for networkmanager, aka knetworkmanager
<yofel> simplew: you're packaging master
<simplew> yofel: so yes
<yofel> we have the 0.9 branch in kubuntu
<yofel> sorry, it's almost 1AM and I'm kinda tired
<yofel> simplew: yeah, libnm and libmm aren't packaged yet
<yofel> only in project-neon
<simplew> yofel: i dont get what you mean by "we have the 0.9 branch in kubuntu", what branch is that? is that a copy from networkmanagement git branch 0.9?
<yofel> well, we have 0.9.0.5, which is the last release off that branch
<simplew> theres a branch named nm09
<yofel> right
<simplew> but in master this change requiring these new packaes its almost one year old
<yofel> simplew: i.e. http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.de/2012/09/plasma-nm-0905.html is what we have
<yofel> sure, but we don't package master, so we don't have a need for those 2
<yofel> there was never an official release for PNM that uses them
<simplew> PNM?
<yofel> plasma-nm, i.e. KNM
<yofel> but nobody calls it knm these days
<simplew> yofel: about that im not sure, i have been using from git
<simplew> still those packages dont exist in ubuntu, and sooner or later they will be needed
<simplew> yofel: so can i package them?
<yofel> sure
<simplew> yofel: and where do i do that? uplaod where? how?
<yofel> package them, put them in a PPA, file a bug and then request sponsorship
<drbobb> okay so it seems that I just figured out what to do to make use of my bluetooth adapter: 'hciconfig hci0 up; pkill -HUP bluetoothd' seems to do it
<simplew> yofel: sponsorship?
<drbobb> question is, why should I need to jump through those hoops?
<simplew> yofel: dont i need commit rights in launchpad for that? dont i need someone allow me comit rights?
<yofel> simplew: it's a matter of namespace. you may commit stuff in bzr under your ~username namespace. either in lp:~username/<project>/<branch> or lp:~username/+junk/<branch> if you have no project
<yofel> you can also create PPA's, where you can upload to
<yofel> for the ubuntu *archive* you will need to apply for permissions, yes.
<simplew> yofel: thats all new to me... can you help me with those steps?
<yofel> as a beginner you'll need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<yofel> simplew: sure
<yofel> simplew: do you have an SSH and PGP key? (ssh for bzr, pgp or packages)
<simplew> yofel: i have a launchpad account, now i need to package the apps, then i need to upload them in my launchpad, and then?
<simplew> yofel: ill first package the apps, and let me read that link :)
#kubuntu 2012-11-11
<xixor> yo, can anyone recommend programs for making technical sketches and diagrams?  inkscape is a little too geared towards art, and I'd like to see what else is out there
<bazhang> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2-8 (quantal), package size 196 kB, installed size 578 kB
<xixor> thanks bazhang
<xixor> I've tried dia.  It's like calligra flowchart/diagram: too geared towards flow charts to make it a useful general purpose technical drawing tool.. at least, that is my assessment
<xixor> I'm checking out ipe right now
<m477> hi
<dougl> my fonts are tiny for the apps that I sudo - any suggestions?
<xixor> is there a way to force kwin to pass meta key to an app?  for example, I like having meta + click resize windows in KDE, but Xfig, and lots of other drawing programs, use meta as a modifier key for mouse clicks
<avihay> xixor: you can change the kde shortcut to something else
<xixor> I'd rather not
<xixor> I guess I could reassign alt to the windows key for those window operations
<robtygart> xixor: why not meta + shift +
<xixor> meta+shift is not an option available in the "windows actions" settings dialog in KDE
<robtygart> oh
<xixor> lol, kde.
<xixor> robtygart: the choices are alt, or meta
<xixor> robtygart: I like how alt used to be meta.  The windows key became "super" key.  But now windows key is "meta', and alt is alt.  And the nomenclature of programs is a mixture of the various nomenclatures
<GH0> Where is the config file forthe isc-dhcp-server? Prior to upgrading to 12.10, my DHCP server was working fine, now it isn't working at all, and the config file is still intact and the same place.
<ncfi1013> hi...would anyone mind terribly if i troubled you for some information on what might be the most useful file format converter for .flac to .mp3?
<GH0> I am also experiencing random lag on samba shares, vnc sessions, and I believe that the NIC may be dropping packets.
<GH0> Hm, so fixed the DHCP server issue, but I don't know what is wrong with the lag, input/output issues with network connections. It is happening over samba, VNC, ssh, and several other networking related platforms.
<ozzzy> well... it's official... I'm starting to enjoy kubuntu
<xixor> cool
<ozzzy> took a while
<xixor> lol, it's taking me a while too
<ozzzy> I'm too used to the 'mandriva way'
<xixor> I'm still not in love with using linux as a daily desktop
<ozzzy> I've been using linux since about 96
<xixor> 97 for me
<ozzzy> last windows system that was on here in dual-boot was NT4
<ozzzy> but... I still have XP on the netbook and Win7 on the laptop
<ikonia> does this have anything to do with kubuntu support ?
<ozzzy> is anyone else saying anything
<ikonia> that doesn't change the topic of the channel
<ikonia> there are a few offtopic channels for chatting
<xixor> ahh, back to sweet, sweet, silence.  thanks
<ikonia> no problem, join one of the chat channels if you want to chatter
<GH0> Where do I file a bug report for the kernel that is included in Kubuntu? It has some problems, that if I roll back to 3.2.x does not happen.
<ikonia> GH0: launchpad.net
<ikonia> !bug | GH0
<ubottu> GH0: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<GH0> Thank you.
<personal> i have a fresh install of kubuntu, updated the system, restarted, installed vlc, restarted. vlc will play the dvd menu but not respond to anything after that. cant get the dvd to play. any ideas?
<OerHeks> personal, correct, you need  libdvdread and the css script > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<OerHeks> after installing Kubuntu restricted extra's , sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 &&sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<OerHeks> Then you can play ( almost! )  any dvd.
<personal> thank you so much for that link. (my first time on kubuntu) i suspected that a library like that (libdvdcss or something ) might be missing, but had no idea how to find that other than ask here. thanks again :)
<OerHeks> have fun, personal
<personal> ooooo...how do i get the restricted extras package?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<OerHeks> or tru muon software centre
<personal> what?! i totally missed that!
<personal> ok thanks again
<OerHeks> :-)
<personal> i got it coming down via command line
<personal> *bumbs head on monitor
<OerHeks> i prefer comandline too
<personal> i cant *believe* i missed that
<personal> !
<personal> yeah i'm an old unix geek
<OerHeks> take your time, personal, to read the docs.
<personal> vi person
<personal> *perk! docs?
<OerHeks> the community docs, like the url i gave you.
<personal> ooh so like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/   without the rest
<personal> ?
<OerHeks> oh, here are the official kubuntu guides > http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntuguide
<personal> *bookmarking in firefox ...
<OerHeks> the ubuntu and kubuntu doc for dvd are the same.
<personal> there's a link to the restricted extras there too. i feel like such a noob. and there's already some ubuntu bookmarks in firefox! way cool folks!
<OerHeks> yw
<jedihawk> checking... yup, I still don't have a life.  :-D
<OerHeks> game over?
<personal> ok i tried hitting enter and i tried clicking with the mouse... my root shell has a ncurses looking dialog with a font liscense agreement in it and an ok button. how do i activate that ok button? (looks like   <OK>   )
<personal> errm... lowercase k
<OerHeks> maybe [tab] can reach that button?
<personal> tab did it
<OerHeks> oke
<personal> *smacks forehead! i used to know this stuff!
<personal> vlc still not working, not even a menu this time. gonna try a restart........brb
<OerHeks> Yes, after restricted it is best to restart, or logout/login again.
<simplew> JontheEchidna: ping
<personal> ok restart did not fix vlc. you know the traffic cone you get when you first run vlc? i click on media > open disc > (/dev/dvd1) > play, the disc drive spins up and seeks some stuff then just spins, drive light is out and cone is still displayed in vlc. dvd does not play. any ideas?
<jedihawk> personal: are you running vlc in a terminal window?
<jedihawk> I'm thinking that vlc may be trying to tell you what the issue is, but you can't see it.  try running it in a terminal window and then go through the same steps as before, see what the output is.
<personal> no ... i just insert a dvd, available options come up, i click vlc, (this is the other way i tried this)
<personal> the first was to just use the k-gear menu (kubuntu)
<OerHeks> correct region set? or does that not matter anymore ?
<personal> never set region in kubuntu but it was probably done in windows 7 (customer computer)
<jedihawk> personal: konsole
<personal> just set region in konsole, (had to apt-get first)
<jedihawk> personal: what's the command to run vlc?
<personal> same behavior as before... now trying from commandline ...
<personal> jedihawk, you are so right! oh! the error messages!!
<personal> it says there's no css library installed
<personal> i did install the restricted extras
<personal> and even restartede afterwards
<personal> -e
<OerHeks> i read back, i missed a space between libdvdread & css, try again: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<OerHeks> then it should work instantly
<personal> the command to run vlc is vlc /dev/dvd1
<OerHeks> my bad, personal
<personal> ok trying ...
<OerHeks> i gave you " after installing Kubuntu restricted extra's , sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 &&sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh " notice the &&
<OerHeks> you might need to restart vlc too.
<jedihawk> bingo
 * OerHeks goes sitting in the donkey-corner :(
<personal> i did. it works!
<personal> ok it still isnt responding to the mouse input ...
<OerHeks> jedihawk +1 that is the best way to find out any errors
<jedihawk> :-D
<personal> *perplexed.
<BluesKaj> personal, about ?
<personal> any attemt to interact with the menu when it comes up results in vlc not responding to any further input + behaving as though paused without being paused
<personal> quit and restart and open same disc and it will open to the menu you clicked on last time you ran vlc
<personal> i been using vlc for nearly a decade and this is a first for me
<BluesKaj> haven't encountered that , what about a different player ?
<personal> *had heart set on vlc. hadn't tried anything else
<personal> wait ...
<personal> it's working but super slow and in slow jerky motion
<BluesKaj> audio cd , if so try amarok, video try dragonplayer
<OerHeks> did you check additional drivers for your videocard ?
<OerHeks> then you might get gpu hw support.
<BluesKaj> or kubuntu-restricted-extras
<personal> OerHeks, no ... it's an nvidia card that *really* did not play well with the nv driver in another open source unix system
<personal> i did get the restricted extras
<personal> dragon player didnt do so well either
<BluesKaj> like OerHeks says , have you checked additional drivers , they aren't installed by default , however the nvidia-current driver should work
<personal> 1080p monitor
<OerHeks> from nvidia 3xx you get full hw acceleration, its a blizz.
<BluesKaj> 1080p , that's what I use as well , you need the nvidia-current to drive that reolution
<BluesKaj> resolution
<OerHeks> jups, current is safe.
<personal> *uuuuggggghhh!   *sigh
<personal> how do i get to the additional drivers?
<OerHeks> type 'driver' in KDE menu, it will popup
<OerHeks> you get 3 choices, use the 'current'
<personal> ooops!
<AMDAthlon> is the kubuntu PPA safe?
<BluesKaj> additional drivers are in the kmenu>apps>system
<BluesKaj> personal, ^
<personal> found it, OerHeks method freakin rocks!
<AMDAthlon> safe as in stable?
<BluesKaj> AMDAthlon, for which kubuntu version?
<AMDAthlon> 12.10
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> AMDAthlon,
<AMDAthlon> ?
<personal> but i sorta activated the experimental beta driver, i canceled before it downloded tho
<personal> downloaded
<AMDAthlon> & the packages are tested in that right BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> no personal install the nvidia-current driver in the terminal or package manager and reboot
<personal> Getting the correct one now ...
<BluesKaj> AMDAthlon, yes , otherwise they wouldn't be available
<AMDAthlon> ok i see thanks! i will update to the latest KDE (4.9.3 i think)
<personal> tho i have a note to make here. card does do opengl but is an old 32bit pci card (predates AGP)
<BluesKaj> personal, which card is it ?
<personal> checking ...
<BluesKaj> AMDAthlon, yes , update , upgrade then dist-upgrade
<personal> nvidia geforce  gt 520 (512MB DDR3)
<OerHeks> that is no pci card, but pci-xpress, not that old.
<personal> pci, hdmi, opengl 4.1, "Zotac"?
<BluesKaj> the gt520 is not real old , nvidia-current will work fine
<personal> "Geforce cuda"
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> I just instlled the same card in wife's W7 pc, and it is a pcie
<personal> O_o
<OerHeks> it is a better card then mine, i am using a gt 430
<BluesKaj> same here , mine's just an elcheapo 8400gs
<personal> ok, gotta restart again ... brb
<BluesKaj> it runs my plasma monitor
<BluesKaj> wife is a bit of a gamer , LOTR , and it runs fine, even has directX 11 capability with 1G DDR3
<OerHeks> this gt430 is a budget card, has vga/dvi/hdmi and i am using a vga-lcd monitor 1650x1080.it works fine, no need to upgrade.
<BluesKaj> right , the entry level cards are fine for HD video nowadays
<personal> thank you! thank you! thank you!!
<personal> :D
<personal> that fixed about a half dozen issues
<personal> and the dvd plays perfectly now
<BluesKaj> no hdmi , but I use a dvi to hdmi adapter cable , it even carries audio
<OerHeks> good to hear, personal.
<OerHeks> now you have an expensive dvd-player :-D
<BluesKaj> personal, your issues should be gone now , and desktoop effects will work for you as well
<personal> thank you!
<personal> now for sound ...
<BluesKaj> ok ,run aplay -l in the terminal to find the audio chip
<personal> alc662, ICE1712, ?
<BluesKaj> list the one beside card 0
<personal> alc662 (card 0 is listed twice)
<OerHeks> analog + digital ?
<personal> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<personal>   Subdevices: 1/1
<personal>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<personal> yes the second listing is digital
<OerHeks> same here, works OOTB
<BluesKaj> iok , sorry I should have suggested open alsamixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> personal, are you using analog outputs to pc speakers
<jim_> alsamixer
<personal> yes
<BluesKaj> personal, what's chip listed in the top left in alsamixer?
<personal> ok that looks cool!
<OerHeks> press F6 to change soundcard 0/1 and then F3 for playback, check if any meter is MM muted.
<OerHeks> (use arrow keys)
<personal> Card: HDA ATI SB                                                                     F1:  Help               │
<personal> │ Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1                                                            F2:  System information │
<personal> │ View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All                                             F6:  Select sound card  │
<personal> │ Item: Master [dB gain: -20.00]
<personal> the needed outputs are not mm but some of the other stuff is
<personal> *trying not to flood too badly, sorry
<OerHeks> for multiple lines, use paste.ubuntu.com please, and copy the url
<BluesKaj> personal, well any outputs you need should be 00, not MM
<naught103> DHT doesn't appear to be working in ktorrent (magnet links aren't finding peers). Any idea how I can test if that's the problem, or where I should look?
<personal> oh good, cuz the ones i need do say 00
<BluesKaj> ok personal , in the terminal do , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<OerHeks> naught103, try the kubuntu torrent http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ those should work fine.
<OerHeks> naught103, magnet links too. so if there are no pears, contact those guys.
<personal> no output BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> personal, if the modprobe command loads the audio module properly , there will be no output after the command
<personal> oh!
<naught103> OerHeks: those torrents have trackers though...
<naught103> (and no, it's not working anyway... no peers
<BluesKaj> personal,and if you want to unmute to (00) from MM use the M key
<naught103> ok, now there are peers, aftern manually updating the tracker
<personal> sound works! :D
<BluesKaj> personal, cool :)
<personal> i've asked for too much today already. thanks so much folks! we have full screen, hi-res video with sound. bbl
<OerHeks> have fun!
<personal> thanks!
<personal> *bouncing off the walls!
<BluesKaj> naught103, you could have used this site, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<naught103> BluesKaj: I'm not trying to download kubuntu. I'm trying to figure out why ktorrent isn't working.
<BluesKaj> another happy customer :)
<avihay> if a program wants to install to /usr/local/bin/ and I want to install it to /usr/bin/  , what parameter do I give cmake?
<BluesKaj> it might be the site , naught103
<naught103> BluesKaj: it's not. No torrent is working.
<OerHeks> kubuntu torrent was just a test, if that failed, you needed to open ports.
<BluesKaj> avihay, why /usr/bin ?
<avihay> to override the packaged version
<BluesKaj> well remove the packaged version before compiling
<naught103> OerHeks:  hrm. possibly. I have never had trouble on this network before, and have tried it on another network too
<BluesKaj> naught103, if it doesn't work and there are no peers , move on to something that does
<naught103> hrm... yes, qbittorrent is working. Guess I will try wiping the ktorrent config
<avihay> BluesKaj: stil wants to install to local
<BluesKaj> avihay, bhen it's obviously the default path
<BluesKaj> err then
<avihay> $ cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr       solves it
<BluesKaj> avihay, well , if there's an optional path then it's your choice, I imagine /usr/bin is ok
<avihay> I prefer to adhere to the distro's standard
<BluesKaj> avihay, I've seen /usr/local/bin  as a default path for compiled apps recently ..why , is a mystery
<BluesKaj> well ,it's getting late here , sacktime for me ....night all
<OerHeks> thanks BluesKaj goodnight
<almoxarife> there was a time when one could remove certain links from google search results, cant find any way of doing it now
<almoxarife> softpile.com has to go, how do i keep myself from opening that site?
<Tm_T> almoxarife: (some offtopic channel would be more suitable for this) if you go back to search results, it should give an option to "skip this site" in search results or something along those lines
<almoxarife> Tm_T: it does not, btw, i didnt make myself clear, i want to keep an address block from completing connection, 184.172.0.0/18 <-- that one, firewall rule?
<almoxarife> but its outgoing though, that confuses me on how to
<Tm_T> almoxarife: if you set softpile.com to point to your localhost in /etc/hosts then you never open that site?
<almoxarife> Tm_T: wont work either, hosts is literal, softpile places chunks of the search to the web address, so in all cases its xxxx.softpile.com
<almoxarife> too many variables
 * almoxarife uses hosts to filter
<z0rg> quassel bullshit. ) and kde too. )
<z0rg> тупое тормозное говно )
<htraki> How can I convert  ext4 to btrfs without reinstalling kubuntu 12.10?
 * jedihawk still has no life.
<almoxarife> jedihawk: who does? they lie!
<Guest83460> hi
<almoxarife> i have a file containing for each line a web-address, i want to add to each line prior to the web-address '127.0.0.1' followed by a fewspaces, how can i do this?
<yofel_> almoxarife: assuming the web address start with http: sed 's#http://#127.0.0.1 http://#' <file>
<almoxarife> yofel_: the web adresses are all different without the 'http'
<yofel_> are they somewhere in the line or at the beginning of a line?
<almoxarife> yofel_: microchip on #suse already helped me, would you like to see his line?
<yofel_> sure
<almoxarife> cat yourfile | sed 's|^|127.0.0.1  |g' > newfile <-- yofel_
<almoxarife> yofel_: worked like a charm
<yofel_> yep, that's what I had suggested next as ^ is the start of a line
<almoxarife> yofel_: the file originally contained a web addresses , dnsmasq needs the '127........' before the web-adress if i want to ignore the site
<yofel_> ah, so that's supposed to look like /etc/hosts
<almoxarife> yofel_: exactly
<almoxarife> yofel_: although rather than having a hosts file that is a mile long one breaks it into separate files
<yofel_> heh
<almoxarife> yofel_: and running as the home dns cache server it keeps a royal butt ton of crap from showing up when browsing
<AKnot_> a
<AKnot> How do i get color inside the square when using mouse, it was enabled by default on mint kde but not on kubuntu
<AKnot> And how do i disable the "Desktop" thing on upper right corner of the desktop
<avihay> put mouse in square, hit mouse with hammer, square turns red?
<xixor> AKnot_: the desktop thing in the top corner is not disableable.  the best you can do is move it all the way into the corner so that it is hidden a bit
<AKnot_> :(
<AKnot_> But how do i get the mouse thing?
<AKnot_> Is it an "effect" or appearance or what, its not in mouse settings
<xixor> I don't understand what you are trying to do
<AKnot_> xixor, go to desktop press left mouse and drag.
<nbca> Hey! Do you guys know if I can install the krunner plugin for appmenus? I read about it here http://www.afiestas.org/appmenu-runner-meet-the-kde-hud/
<avihay> maybe you mean right click the desktop->default desktop settings, and in view->view->layout, select folder view, apply ?
<AKnot_> So anyone know?
<AKnot_> avihay, i have folder view. I can do the mouse drag thing i can only see the outer white lines. I want there to be light colour inside the square like normally there is
<avihay> maybe you need to change your color theme, or desktop theme. mine has a blue outline and blue fill
<zorael> Selection Background, I think
<AKnot> Tried, its not
<AKnot> I dont think its in colours since its 100% transparent. If it had any colour i would see it
<xixor> I'm not able to select and drag a square on my desktop at all... I guess you need an applet/widget on the desktop showing folders or some junk?
<zorael> Selection -> Normal Background, just tried it
<AKnot> its set to light blue on me but i cant see it. Must a a kubuntu bug then
<zorael> :/
<AKnot> because i could see it in mint kde by default
<xixor> you have composting/desktop effects/opengl support and all that working?
<AKnot> atleast wobbly windows are working
<AKnot> this is very annoying
<xixor> must be horrid
<AKnot> i try installing prop drivers
<Shaan7> any idea why the pointer would move but clicks never happen when i run kubuntu 12.10 on a webtab or exopc?
<netrunner_> hola
<netrunner_> soy nuevo en esto
<netrunner_> esto es un chat?
<xixor> sup y'all: what is the fastest/eastiest way to take a screenshot, and get it hosted on imgur or one of those image sharing sites?  Anyone have a neat widget/plasmoid/applet/whatever?  I currently take screenshot, save as .png, copy to my webserver, copy it to folder.  Not that it's that hard at all.  But if there was a way I could do it in one step,that'd be sweet
<Torch> xixor: pastebin plasmoid?
<Torch> xixor: drag from screenshot app to it and that's it
<xixor> an that plasmoid exist on a panel?  or does it need to be on the desktop
<Torch> xixor: i have it on the desktop in a corner
<xixor> Torch: cool, thanks, I added that to my panel... works great
<rijack> dont know if this is possible, but could someone help me create a submenu that autopopulates in Klauncher?
<rijack> so say point it to ~/Documents now all the Files and folders in Documents show show up in a new submenu
<CQ> help, I just upgraded to quantal and now I can't log in... kdm comes up, I enter my passsword, the screen goes blank, and then goes back to the login screen. Home is mounted and I can get to it from a console
<CQ> is there a kdm login error file in /var/log somewhere?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<CQ> kdm.log has nothing useful...
 * jedihawk still has no life.
<AKnot> Lol i noticed the reason why i cant see the selection background. It doesnt work on "plastique" style. On oxygen it works
<xixor> lol, u have no lifes
<xixor> rijack: can you add a folder view widget to the Klauncher I wonder/
<xixor> rijack: I have exactly as you describe on a panel using the "Folder View" widget
<rijack> well with klauncher that would likely require quite a bit of programing proficiency as klauncer is already a widget but let me see what i can do directly on the taskbar
<xixor> thankshm.....
<xixor> rijack: the "computer" section of the application launcher already has somethign like that, a computer view
<AKnot> Where can i see my catalyst drivers version?
<BluesKaj> AKnot, kmenu>apps >settings
<AKnot> you mean catalyst control center? i cant see it there
<BluesKaj> AKnot, well that's where my nvidia gui settings are
<BluesKaj> type catalyst in the kmenu search
<AKnot> Well it i guess its the 12.10. Doesnt ubuntu always have the newest proprietary driver in the "additional drivers".
<AKnot> blueskaj i cant see version number in the catalyst menu
<BluesKaj> for ati driver version or catalyst control version ?
<AKnot> ati driver
<BluesKaj> AKnot, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> in the terminal , AKnot
<AKnot> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<AKnot> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> do that then run the OpenGL command again
<AKnot> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<AKnot> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series
<AKnot> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11903 Compatibility Profile Context
<AKnot> OpenGL shading language version string: 4.20
<AKnot> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBotK1> AKnot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AKnot> And why are the drivers called firegl? i dont have firegl card
<xixor> you know, KDE really is so configurable.  So much so that I think that using someone elses machine would be a pita
<AKnot> i have hd 5700
<BluesKaj> AKnot, look in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<BluesKaj> AKnot, drivers are given different names than the graphics cards in many cases
<BluesKaj> because they can be used by several differnt cards by the same mfgr
<xixor> man... I love virtualbox so much.  Have a windows VM, with iTunes, my Garmin GPS running watch software, all my training software that is windows only, etc, all right there in linux for me, and all the training data is synced via dropbox from the windows guest
<BluesKaj> BBL
<robtygart> xixor: is there anyway I can run Itune with out needing to have a VM of Windows?
<AKnot> Whats the point of using windows programs when there is linux equivelant?
<robtygart> Aknot: ?
<robtygart> What else can I use for my Ipod?
<robtygart> I tried Banshee but it does not detect it.
<AKnot> try clementine
<AKnot> i think it does
<robtygart> Thanks I will check it out. Now I need to find my wire for the ipod. lol
<ezi0d> robtygart: as for itunes, it doesn't work with wine, so you need a VM/dual boot to use it
<xixor> robtygart: no idea
<xixor> robtygart: maybe iTunes will work in wine
<robtygart> ezi0d: Ok, I really don't want to put MS on my computer I will look for a linux version
<ezi0d> robtygart: if all you need to sync is music, i think there are alternatives
<robtygart> ezi0d: Yes just music.
<xixor> I like iTunes.  My ipod is my primary music storage.  I don't keep music on my various computers and try to sync it... I just use my ipod
<AKnot> then there is gtkpod. Its gtk but i dont think it matters
<robtygart> Ok cool thank you!
<dougl> morning folks
<BluesKaj> hi dougl
<dougl> hi BluesKaj how are you today?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks dougl , and you ?
<BluesKaj> I see your issue on #kde
<dougl> not too bad... got a foot of snow so kinda bummed about winter but am blessed with a healthy/helpful boy and a nice snowblower so I wont let it get me down :)
<dougl> yeah - still having issues with my fonts... not sure what to make of them or the messages - any thots>
<dougl> ?
<BluesKaj> you can setup your fonts for apps that require root permission with kdesudo systemsettings command in krunner
<BluesKaj> then just go abouyt setting your font prefernces as you would with user system settings
<dougl> I tried to run krunner from cli and gave me errors...
<BluesKaj> also , do an update and dist-upgrade first , I should have mentioned that
<BluesKaj> < a little fuzzy today , was out at a garage gig last night
<dougl> BluesKaj, you did not even need to say it... that was the last thing I did yesterday while contemplating the issue - will check now again
<xixor> dup
<dougl> yeah - is up to date... still getting 404 errors when I update too.
<dougl> xixor, hello
<BluesKaj> dougl, probly repos that aren't available
<AKnot> Whats the name of the program which opens .deb files?
<BluesKaj> the unavailable repos aren't going to affect anything , however your font error isn't familiar
<BluesKaj> dougl,^
<dougl> BluesKaj, yeah - they are the least of my worries but am waiting for my machine to depend on one of those resources and it not be there... time to install 13.04 lol
<dougl> dpkg
<BluesKaj> dougl, have you added the kubuntu-ppa for KDE 4.9.3 ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, I installed mplayer... no -> kubuntu-ppa for KDE 4.9.3, and after that my machine went wierd with font issues and sources issues... cant remember exactly what I did.
<dougl> BluesKaj, you think a new version of kde will iron out my appearence issues?
<BluesKaj> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<BluesKaj> then ud and dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> ud=update
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<dougl> BluesKaj, 202 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dougl> Need to get 94.3 MB of archives.
<dougl> After this operation, 804 kB disk space will be freed.
<ud> )
<dougl> phoenix_firebrd, hello
<dougl> BluesKaj, that is what you had in mind right?
<BluesKaj> ud is my alias for sudo apt-get update
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<dougl> ie go with the install?
<BluesKaj> dougl, yes
<dougl> ie go with the install?
<BluesKaj> yes
<dougl> k
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<AKnot> WHY WONT ENEMY TERRITORY LAUNCH
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: did you try to start the game from the terminal and see if you get any error message?
<AKnot> how do i launch it from terminal?
<dougl> hmmm - my 2048x1152 recordmydesktop video does not work on youtube... are there any other resources to share videos?
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: IS the game installed?
<AKnot> ofcourse
<BluesKaj> why not use youtube-dl , install it , then go to your youtube that would like to share , copy the url and do youtube-dl urladdress
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: can you see the launcher in the kmenu?
<BluesKaj> dougl,^
<AKnot> yes
<AKnot> but not in games menu but in lost & found
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: so now you dont know the command to launch the game in terminal?
<AKnot> i dont know
<BluesKaj> AKnot, try sudo dbus-launch "game" in the terminal
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: let me google and find the exe name
<AKnot> exe?
<AKnot> its native linux
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: ya, try to run this command "etwolf"
 * dougl googling youtube-dl
<BluesKaj> dougl, it's in the repos , sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dougl> BluesKaj, that is for me to dl videos I want you to see the video
<AKnot> command not found
<dougl> or someone else
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: try this
<dougl> BluesKaj, anyway kde is done installing = reboot?
<BluesKaj> then just post the url in the text
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: "cd /"
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: "cd bin"
<BluesKaj> dougl, reboot , yes
<AKnot> the launch file name is: et or et.x86
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: "./etwolf"
<BluesKaj> bb in a few mins
<AKnot> its in: /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: then run that
<AKnot> whats the command
<AKnot> sh?
<dougl> BluesKaj, lol - that is my point playing the video just gives a blank grey screen... I dont think a component of making or displaying the video can handle the 2048x1152
<dougl> resolution.
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: "cd /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/"
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: "./et"
<dougl> anyway - not important... rebooting brb
<XiaYixuan> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> XiaYixuan: hi
<XiaYixuan> kan I use One with kubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> XiaYixuan: you mean ubuntuone?
<XiaYixuan> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> XiaYixuan: yes you can
<XiaYixuan> kk
<phoenix_firebrd> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<AKnot> a
<AKnot>          /et.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xixor> Do you guys use ubuntu one?
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: are you using a 64 bit or 32 bit system?
<AKnot> phoenix_firebrd 64
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: so did you download the 64 bit game version?
<AKnot> there isnt one
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: do you know about paste.kde.org
<AKnot> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: Paste the output of this command "ldd ./et"
<AKnot> says its not a dynamic executably
<AKnot> executable
<AKnot> but i did idd ./et and it shows a bunch of text
<AKnot> did u mean idd?
<AKnot> oh wait they are just suggestions
<dougl> xixor, what is ubuntu one?
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl | !ubuntuone
<phoenix_firebrd> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<dougl> phoenix_firebrd, thanks
<xixor> dougl: Online cloud storage, and a few other things.  I already use Dropbox quite a bit
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: whats are the suggestions?
<xixor> was thinking of using ubuntu one as a way of backing up my kubuntu machine though
<dougl> ah
<AKnot> http://paste.kde.org/604046/
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: by using ubuntuone you will be supporting canonical(the company that backs ubuntu)
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: you have to install ldd
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: I assume you know how to do that
<AKnot> what is it
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: its a dependency checker
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: it sees if all the dependency of the executable are available properly
<phoenix_firebrd> !ldd
<AKnot> !ldd
<AKnot> cant find it in repos
<SIR_Taco__> AKnot: libc-bin is what you need to install
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot:  the bot doesnt know
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: thats right
<dougl> !libc-bin
<AKnot> its installed
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: ldd is in the package libc-bin, install that package
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: in that case run "ldd ./et" and paste the output
<AKnot> http://paste.kde.org/604052/
<AKnot> i did ldd ./etx86
<SIR_Taco__> you'll likely also need to install ia32-libs (to run the 32-bit compiled program on your 64-bit machine)
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco__: thats most probable one
<AKnot> damn 77megas
<AKnot> is ia32-libs needed for every 32bit game?
<phoenix_firebrd> AKnot: yes when you had installed a 32 bit application
<AKnot> but almost every program is x86
<AKnot> and they work
<AKnot> is it only for games?
<SIR_Taco__> AKnot: it's not just for games. Likely, if you installed a 32-bit program (through package manager, apt, etc.) it pulled the 32-bit libraries it needed.
<AKnot> oh thats right
<AKnot> well lets hope it launches after this
<SIR_Taco__> AKnot: you could try just installing the ones it cant find and see if you get furter: libX11 (i386), libXext (i386)
<dougl> yeah - not sure what I was supposed to accomplish but there were no changes in my tiny fonts on selected applications.
<AKnot> im already installing the ia32 thing. are u sure libx11 etc are included in that?
<AKnot> wtf it was installing the ia32-libs and it was at about 30% then it suddenly went to the package manager and it shows that it is installed
<AKnot> ok the game launches now, but i dont have any sound and i cant use §
<dougl> it's all an elaborate scheme - linux is really the most interesting computer virus... lol
<AKnot> :(
<SIR_Taco__> AKnot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<dougl> AKnot, I was kidding
<AKnot> lol i know
<dougl> ok - I did not want to discourage you
<AKnot> im newbie to linux but not THAT newbie. i did use ubuntu few years ago for awhile
<AKnot> 9.04 i think
<dougl> but seriously - linux is awsome to hate...
<AKnot> when it was gnome 2
<AKnot> nah i love linux
<dougl> is good once you get it configured - you are trying to game?
<AKnot> even if it does give me headaches sometimes
<AKnot> i dont relaly care if i cant get couple of games to work, not a big deal
<dougl> same here
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone tried steam beta?
<dougl> someone in the channel has if i remember corectly
<AKnot> can someone check enemy territory at muon package manager if u can see it there, for some reason i do, i dont think i did before
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: what was it?
<xixor> AKnot: I don't see it
<AKnot> ok
<dougl> phoenix_firebrd, err - waht was what?
<davide_> alien
<AKnot> i dont know why it put it there after i installed it, it even shows that its not installed
<phoenix_firebrd> dougl: the game
<dougl> oh - I don't recall sorry
<AKnot> Ok i uninstalled et. but i still have the shortcut in kmenu. How do i delete it
<salvatore> non riesd inquadrare il progammaco a
<robtygart> AKnot: if you can find it "enemy territory" in your muon package manager, you can right click on it and click "Mark for Purge" If its in your favorites right click and click remove from Favorites
<dougl> I am having font issues with my kde installed with kubuntu 12.10 - the font size when I 'kdesu systemsetting' is so small it is unreadable and not sure if it is related but I get a message when I launch apps from cli 'Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.' Anyone have any suggestions?
<dougl> my kmail and kate applications display normal sized fonts but when I print the font is huge on the printout - is this a kde thing?
<robtygart> I don't see enemy territory in my "Software Center" you must have added an extra ppa
<simplew> yofel_: ping
<AKnot> robtygart i cant find it anymore after i uninstalled it. Im trying to find out the folder in which all the kmenu shortcuts are. I had this same problem few months ago but i cant remember the folder
<robtygart> use locate -i
<robtygart> locate -i kmenu (or what ever file your looking for)
<dougl> kicker no?
<AKnot> btw does ark support .rar?
<AKnot> i cand unrar a .rar
<Xia> hi
<Xia> is kubuntu 12.10 iso fragmented?
<Xia> 50%, stuck at it
<Xia> what is daily live?
<Xia> x64
<Xia> at unetbootin
<Xia> is it beta?
<Tm_T> daily live where?
<Xia> at netbootin
<Xia> unetbootin*
<Tm_T> Xia: be more specific, direct link to the said iso would be benefitical
<Xia> not exists
<Xia> google it
<Tm_T> Xia: that doesn't mean I would end up looking the same iso you're looking (:
<Xia> i have no working laptop, thanks to the fragmented kubuntu 12.10 x64 iso...
<Xia> so i kant sho you no link, sory
<Tm_T> Xia: did you check the image's integrity after downloading it?
<Xia> no
<Xia> is it possible?
<Xia> i run "check integrity of this disc" from the usb live disk
<marcellux> what is exactly not working?
<Xia> "this disc is corrupted." or something
<Xia> oh. "eitjer the. setup disc or the hdd is corrupted"
<Xia> either*
<robtygart> Xia: can you boot from a live CD, then can you access the hard disk.
<Xia> yeah
<marcellux> disc meaning the image?
<Xia> idk
<Xia> guess its the pendrive
<marcellux> how did you set up the pendrive?
<Xia> unetbootin
<Xia> .it copied the content to the usb drive
<marcellux> maybe you should try with "startup disk creator"
<Xia> extracted
<Xia> startup dk disnt work
<marcellux> it is just built in
<robtygart> If anyone was wondering what he was talking about with "Unetbootin" and daily live..
<robtygart> Unetbootin is a program that has options to download different OS. You have the choice to download the daily live image.
<Xia> didnt*
<robtygart> It will download directly to your USB drive with out dowloading the iso images
<Xia> is daily live a beta iao?
<Xia> iso
<marcellux> daily live image... many times I tried that, it failed
<Xia> kk
<robtygart> Is the Daily live 13.04?'
<marcellux> it is better to download the iso image from the kubuntu site, and then create the startup disk to the usb pendrive
<Xia> i download 12.04 then. half year old but still supported
<Xia> 12.10 is not available from most recent windows unetbootin
<marcellux> try not to download the image with uentbootin. just use an already downloaded image
<Xia> kool. 12.04 is flawless
<Obsidian1723> also, just an fyi, try and use wget when downloading images. Ive had better luck with that than not.
<Xia> marcellux, olredy tried. didnt work
<marcellux> Xia, did you also try the "startup disk creator"?
<marcellux> you can find it under start menu > system
<Xia> tried the startup, didnt work. i was adviced to use unetbootin
<Xia> but it seems to work now
<Xia> do i select ext2 file system?
<Xia> for main drive
<Xia> on install kubuntu
<marcellux> I installed it on ext4
<DarthFrog> Xia: You want to select ext4.
<marcellux> I had it before installed on ext2
<Xia> kk
<marcellux> and it was checking the HDD at every startup
<marcellux> really anoying
<Xia> 705 MBis enuf for swap, no?
<marcellux> are you having a dualboot?
<Xia> yeah
<Xia> windows is for gaming
<DarthFrog> Xia:  How much RAM do you have installed?
<marcellux> for swap it is recommended to use 5 GB
<Xia> most wanted doesnt work on linux c_c
<Xia> i cant install RAM
<Xia> its physical
<DarthFrog> Doesn't matter.  How much is there?
<Xia> 3gig ram
<DarthFrog> Then you'd want at least a 3 gig swap.
<Xia> kk
<DarthFrog> You don't need a swap 2x RAM size with that much RAM.  Under a gig of RAM, you'd want 2x RAM size for swap.  I don't even have a swap partition.
<marcellux> are you having 3 partitions, windows, kubuntu and one for data?
<Xia> useless windows drive (100 MB, maybe cache?) windows install, data, ext4, swap
<marcellux> u might wanna access your data either using windows or kubuntu, right?
<Xia> 5 drives
<Xia> sure
<marcellux> windows 7 creates a 100 MB partition
<Xia> data is ntfs
<marcellux> good so. cuz I forgot once to do so... I could access to windows data from kubuntu but not viceversa
<AKnot> can ark unrar .rar files?
<ElTimo> AKnot: If you install the unrar package.
<ElTimo> Whenever I try to connect to facebook chat with KDE Telepathy, it connects for a few seconds then disconnects saying "the connection was canceled on your request," even though I don't get a chance to touch anything before it disconnects.
<ElTimo> Anyone have any clue why it keeps doing that?
<AKnot> eltimo how
<ElTimo> AKnot: What do you mean how?
<AKnot> unrar or unrar-free
<ElTimo> It doesn't matter.
<AKnot> had to install the nonfree one to work
<amirz> can anyone here please help me??
<amirz> kubuntu new user looking for tiny help, it will take a minute
<amirz> anyone please?
<InspectorCluseau> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Xia> how to update all updates?
<Xia> or apply, rather
<Xia> like "sudo apt-" or something
<Xia> the install finished properly
<robtygart> sudo apt-get update Then sudo apt-get upgrade
<InspectorCluseau> Xia, use the update manager
<amirz> im having a problem with my skype at kubuntu 12.10, the answer to my problem is at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1840024&page=2   , HOWEVER, i cant seem to find skype folder not to speak about the config.xml , ive searched everywhere and even tried to disable hidden files/folder
<Xia> InspectorCluseau: error
<AKnot> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<AKnot> !patience
<AKnot> !patience
<FloodBotK1> AKnot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xia> not all packages could be marked for upgrade
<xixor> sup
<robtygart> Xia: did you use sudo apt-get update then use sudo apt-get upgrade
<Xia> thanks
<robtygart> Xia: when you get a chance type man apt-get this will give you information about apt-get
<Xia> robtygart: cool
<robtygart> Xia: the man command is my favourite, lots of information.
<brian6705> Good morning.  I'm trying to install new NVIDIA drivers in Kubuntu but I have to have X stopped.  I'd like to just set my current runlevel to 3 without changing boot parameters.  Is that possible?
<BluesKaj> installing nvidia drivers requires X to be stopped , sudo service lightdm or kdm stop , install the driver at the tty , ctrl+alt +F1 , then  after driver installs , startx
<ozzzy> I used some tool in the start menu to install the nvidia drivers
<Xia> robtygart: heard of it
<ozzzy> called Additional Drivers
<BluesKaj> the tool is in kmenu>apps>system>additinal drivers
<Xia> brb
<BluesKaj> still requires a reboot tho
<BluesKaj> whereas if you drop to atty and stop the DM , then just startx is required
<Xia> an error has occurred :(
<Xia> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=235478
<Xia> error at first shutdown
<Xia> is it usual?
<BluesKaj> Xia it could be jockey , which graphics card ?
<XiaYixuan> BluesKaj, idk
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, lspci | grep VGA
<XiaYixuan> BluesKaj, 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<XiaYixuan> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]
<XiaYixuan> ctrl+alt+t gives no konsole :(
<XiaYixuan> why is that?
<XiaYixuan> it did work at ubuntu...
<Basil1x> Hello... I just upgraded to 12.10... now KTorrent is having issues.  It no longer puts its' icon in the taskbar
<Basil1x> Is there some way to restore this behaviour?
<linux> yalnızım lan amına koyum aqqqqq
<SIR_Taco__> Basil1x: there is an option in Ktorrent settings... also, it may just be hidden in your system tray (right click system tray -> system tray settings -> "entries")
<Basil1x> hmmm... can't seem to find the option
<lordievader> XiaYixuan: Kubuntu and Ubuntu do not share the same key-bindings, you can configure the key-bindings in System-Settings -> Keyboard Shortcuts.
<SIR_Taco__> Basil1x: which option?
<Basil1x> OK... they're checked, and the icon still is not there
<SIR_Taco__> Basil1x: but is it hidden in the system tray? (there should be an up arrow/triangle that will show the hidden icons)
<Basil1x> It isn't there, either
<XiaYixuan> lordievader, it doesn't have konsole shortcut ._.
<SIR_Taco__> Basil1x: and ktorrent is currently open?
<Basil1x> looking at it now
<Basil1x> perhaps I should add the ppas I was using before I upgraded.  I think one of them was for ktorrent
<lordievader> XiaYixuan: Under "Custom Shortcuts" you can make your own.
<Basil1x> Bugger!  I'll have to deal with this later.  Larger problems just walked in the front door X(
<Basil1x> Thanks, and I'll be back
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, in the terminal , sudo lshw -c video . then from the reulting list find ,configuration: driver= , and post that
<BluesKaj> resulting list
<XiaYixuan> radeon latency=0
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, afaik that's the correct driver , there is a newer version on the ati website for linux drivers called radeon XXX  ,  X meaning there are numbers following the word radeon
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, afaik that's the correct driver , there is a newer version on the ati website for linux drivers called radeon XXX  ,  X meaning there are numbers following the word radeon , but otherwise haven't much experience with those drivers
<XiaYixuan> BluesKaj, so I just leave it that way?
<XiaYixuan> no further doing needed?
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, thatr depends , are you satisfied with it;s performance , can you enable desktop effects etc?
<XiaYixuan> BluesKaj, what is desktop effect?
<XiaYixuan> BluesKaj, I'm satisfied with the mediaplayer performance
<XiaYixuan> although it'd be much better if the player could parse the subtitle formatting
<XiaYixuan> but the image quality is good
<BluesKaj> XiaYixuan, kmenu>computer>system settings>desktop effects
<XiaYixuan> BluesKaj, it's just for fanciness, no?
<XiaYixuan> the effects
<XiaYixuan> chinese ass subtitles aren't even shown :(
<XiaYixuan> so I can't watch anime with Chinese subs on Kubuntu?
<XiaYixuan> see ya
<lucio123> Hi to all, I just installed Kubuntu 12.10 in my PC
<lucio123> It's a great system
<xia> hi
<lucio123> I only have a problem: Amarok
<lucio123> It was working at the beginning and now it's impossible to open it
<xia> I can't do the volume change :(
<lucio123> Do you have any suggestions?
<xia> the startup sound is always going to be loud
<xia> and other system sounds
<xia> and mediaplayer
<xia> I make it quite in the right lower corner, but it works not
<xia> why is that?
<xixor> lucio123: run amarok from the command line, is there any errors?
<xixor> lucio123: or: amarok --debug
<xixor> lucio123: maybe also try: ps aux | grep amarok   to see if amarok is running
<lucio123> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<lucio123> Amarok is already running!
<lucio123> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<xixor> lucio123: also, amarok might have run, but went straight to the system tray, look for the amarok icon on the system tray
<xixor> lucio123: lucio123 so, it sounds like amarok is running.  Check if it's in the system tray
<lucio123> I don't see it in the system tray
<xixor> lucio123: ok, so find the amarok process and kill it
<xixor> lucio123: an easy way is to hit: control+escape
<lucio123> Where I can find it?
<xia> see ya
<xixor> lucio123: that brings up the system activity dialog.  Then type amarok into the search dialog at the top
<xixor> lucio123: it will find the amarok process.  Click on amarok, then click "End Process"
<lucio123> Done. I terminated the amarok process
<xixor> now try running it again, see what happens
<lucio123> Ok I am doing it
<xixor> anyhoo, I am stepping out for a bit... good luck
<lucio123> The process is back but amarok didn't open
<BluesKaj> lucio123, ok , kill it again then start amarok in the terminal , and look for errors there
<lucio123> I get a lot of errors: TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
<BluesKaj> lucio123, did it restart ?
<lucio123> No. I get a lot of errors: TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
<lucio123> errors: .
<lucio123> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TSIZ.  It will be discarded from the tag.
<lucio123> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
<lucio123> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
<BluesKaj> you haven't stopped it , an audio codec is till active
<BluesKaj> still
<lucio123> But the process is the and it is using the 51% of the processor
<BluesKaj> you can't relaunch it if it's playing an audio file
<BluesKaj> lucio123, once you stop it completely, try it with, dbus-launch amarok , in the terminal
<lucio123> I get the same errors
<cubbybear> Can some one confirm that .kde is where the kde files are kept I want to delete the unsued folder and start a mess clean up
<BluesKaj> lucio123, have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<lucio123> I was plying mp3 and amarok required to updated the codecs and I did it.
<BluesKaj> lucio123,no i mean either with the pckage manager or in the terminal , amarok needs more than just plugins to upgrade it
<lucio123> After the system intallation I updated all the software
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> updating is not upgradong
<BluesKaj> updating
<BluesKaj> is not upgrading
<lucio123> I did just update
<lucio123> no upgrade
<lucio123> the system is Kubuntu 12.10
<xixor> I wonder if amarok is getting caught up indexing the local files or something
<lucio123> Thank you for your help. I will try to resolve the problem tomorrow
<BluesKaj> that doesn't do anything but sertup the repositories and your packages for upgrading , you have to upgrade too , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<xixor> I only use amarok for the streams.... I've never had good luck with it as a music player
<lucio123> I have a lot of files and it is possible that it stops amarok indexing
<BluesKaj> xixor, amarok is a bit better then it was , but it still has a clunky interface , my latest flavour is clementine
<lucio123> I have also clementine and it works very well
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta go ...later
<lucio123> Ciao, thank you
<xixor> I don't mind the amarok interface.. infact, I really enjoy the lyrics/wikipedia tie-ins it has... my problems have always stemmed from the database aspect of it.... it just seems that they are trying to solve a problem that doesn't really need solving, with the most powerful/most flexible/most difficult solution
<lucio123> I am leaving too
<Scunizi> I hope someone is awake.. tool tips (mouse hover) appear in various kde and gtk programs and the information is blacked out. I'm running this on kubuntu 11.10. Changing the theme doesn't do anything.  This happens in Digikam and Darktable. Any suggestions?
<robtygart> Scunizi: other then theme there should be "colors"
<robtygart> on 12.04-12.10 anyeay
<robtygart> anway*
<robtygart> Look under application appearance
<Scunizi> robtygart: colors?  Not all tool tip popup boxes render the same.. can colors be changed on a per program basis?
<robtygart> I don't know! On 12.04 the two place I change appearance is, Settings>Application Appearance and Settings>Workspace Appearance.
<robtygart> Some themes make some backgrounds black and I can't read them.
<robtygart> Scunizi: press Alt+Shift+F12 and turn off effects can you see it then?
<Scunizi> Ok.. I'll play around.. I'm using Oxygen now.. I seem to remember there might be a bug in 11.10 concerning this.. I'll need to upgrade and see if it still affects those same programs.
<Scunizi> Yep.. alt+sft+f12 doesn't do anything. unfortunately.
<robtygart> Scunizi: hey I just turned off my effects and now when I hover its too dark to read!
<Scunizi> interesting.
<robtygart> Why haven't you upgraded to 12.04?
#kubuntu 2013-11-04
<gassho> :D
<snax> moin.
<snax> Is it possible to use Qt 5.1 ?
<snax> on kubuntu
<snax> err is it in apt?
<jalcine> snax: it's part of Ubuntu's SDK
<jalcine> so you'd have to install Canonical's PPA for installing the Ubuntu SDK and then install Qt5.1
<jalcine> er, Qt5.0
<jalcine> I don't think 5.1 has been packaged as of yet
<snax> Do most consumers still use Qt4 still ?
<snax> There aren't even books on Qt5 yet.
<jalcine> I'd lie if I said it's not widely available
<valorie> or use Project Neon
<valorie> #project-neon
<jalcine> it's probably already packaged and ready in Arch Linux (I've attended a Tizen hackathon and saw it in a friend's package manager)
<valorie> for more information
<jalcine> snax: valorie's suggestion is a more natural and safer suggestion
<snax> ok thanks
<jalcine> also comes with the latest and greatest (though dangerous for production use) version of KDE
<genii> !info libqt5core5 trusty
<valorie> dailies, yes
<ubottu> libqt5core5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu11 (trusty), package size 1524 kB, installed size 4526 kB
<genii> Hm.
<Unit193> !info libqt5core5 unstable
<ubottu> libqt5core5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.1+dfsg-5 (unstable), package size 1588 kB, installed size 4721 kB
<Unit193> :D
 * genii slides Unit193 a tasty coffee
<jalcine> !info libqt5core5 saucy
<ubottu> libqt5core5 (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 core module. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.2+dfsg1-7ubuntu11 (saucy), package size 1524 kB, installed size 4526 kB
<jalcine> ah, so saucy comes with Qt5 (probably due to the inclusion of ubuntu-sdk)
<jalcine> snax: if you're around and you're running 13.10/saucy, Qt5.0.2 is in your standard repos;
<dragu> In new kubuntu release please extend apt-get by adding "apt-get downgrade"
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<dragu> ubottu: I'm used after the last update
<ubottu> dragu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> dragu: What do you want to downgrade exactly? From 13.10 to 13.04?
<dragu> lordievader: everything
<lordievader> dragu: So from 13.10 to 13.04? Yes this is not supported. Only way to go would be a reinstall of Raring.
<dragu> lordievader: I know, that's why I'm very unhappy
<dragu> so many things doesn't work
<jalcine> dragu: it'd help us help you if you explained what wasn't working
<excognac> hi all
<dragu> jalcine: for example bluetooth mouse, after awake it's  hard to make it work. When connection is fine, but mouse jams
<excognac> I added multiply languages in kubuntu 13.10, for some reason my terminal started to use portuguese but all other applications are in English. (i want everything in English) how do i set it back?
<jalcine> dragu: I can't remember 100% but I know some heavy bluetooth changes have been made in the upgrade
<jalcine> I know because my phone and headphones got borked too
<jalcine> but I just removed the old profiles from my config and addded them back in bluedevil and they worked
<jalcine> excognac: I can understand the shell, if you do 'env | grep LC'; you'll see
<jalcine> but you might have not set the default system language to be Portuguese
<excognac> jalcine: i never did just added 4 languages in System Settings>Locale
<excognac> jalcine: http://pastebin.kde.org/pd80mhyn7
<excognac> that's aint funny
<jalcine> haha good one ;)
<jalcine> I think changing the locale options *might* require a login/logoff to take full effect. kdeinit is still using the older LC_* values
<jalcine> though I think it should be able to hotswap those values when you change the language
<excognac> jalcine: shall i try to reboot and see what happens?M
<jalcine> If a reboot isn't too long, otherwise a login/logout would be safe since it cycles kdeinit
<excognac> jalcine: logged out and in, terminal does the same
<excognac> jalcine: and the command has the same output
<jalcine> very interesting. try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' and select english as your default term locale
<lordievader> excognac: Or edit /etc/default/locale manually.
<jalcine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale#Troubleshooting might help as well
<jalcine> ah, beat me to it
<excognac> jalcine: ty worked
<jalcine> excognac: sweet!
<excognac> i'm trying to add a network printer. what's the differnce between PCX and PCL drivers?
<excognac> *PXL and PCL
<excognac> anybody has too much freetime and help me to set up a network printer? (Canon i-sensys MF9170 connected with X-cable to router)
<jussi> excognac: where are you at with it ?
<excognac> jussi: well, the printer has a superfancy panel, i can set shit load of things. i set now at Ipv4 settings>ip adress and BOOTP. i cant see it with ping <ip address>
<jussi> excognac: have you installed the driver from canon on your PC?
<excognac> jussi: i did, it worked fine on another machine with usb.
<jussi> excognac: yeah, so the network thing is the issue. all I can say is "keep fiddling" - its a bit hard without having any of the interfaces in front of me/or experience with the printer
<jussi> sorry :/
<excognac> jussi: np, just opne thing: which of these protocols should be the least problematic?  DHCP BOOTP RARP?
<jussi> dhcp
<jussi> that means it takes the assigned address given by the router
<excognac> jussi: how do i find what the router gives?
<jussi> excognac:  just go to localhost:631 and see if it detects the printer if you try add it ?
<excognac> ok. it gave me an ip address it has a suubnet mask and now i can set vaules for pass which is currently 0.0.0.0.
<excognac> jussi: shall ^ i set that?
<jussi> excognac: did it find it from the web UI on your pc?
<excognac> jussi: nope
<jussi> excognac: youll have to ask someone with more experience than me. sorry
<excognac> jussi: np, stilll thanks for giving it a try
<excognac> jalcine: lol. now nano uses portuguese in the menu, otherwise konsole is in english
<claycorn> mune software crash issue
<claycorn> hello?
<excognac> lordievader: lol knsole still talks in portuguese here's ther output of /etc*
<excognac> lordievader: lol knsole still talks in portuguese here's ther output of /etc/default/locale http://pastebin.kde.org/pwoyjd8hv
<lordievader> excognac: Did you reboot? I wouldn't be surprised if such a change does require you to reboot.
<excognac> lordievader:  i just logged in and out, but correc t i try to reboot now
<excognac> lordievader: still the same after reboot.
<lordievader> excognac: Are we talking about the Konsole or the shell?
<excognac> lordievader: Well. the Konsole i guess. i installed something with muon and then everything appeared in English there ( i guess that was shell)
<lordievader> excognac: Is the language in the menu and preferences (etc) from konsole wrong. Or the output language from commands.
<lordievader> ?
<excognac> lordievader: oh sorry with operating with wrong terms. just the output language appears in portugues (English would be desired) everzything else, menues etc. are inEnglish
<Okitain> Hi peeps. I have a problem.
<lordievader> excognac: Right, ok so it is the shell (bash probably).
<Okitain> My flash drive, previously used by Ubuntu Live (via dd) still thinks there is an ubuntu there, after a format and a total partition table reinstall.
<Okitain> How to make it not do that?
<lordievader> excognac: Could you pastebin the output of "env|grep LANG"?
<excognac> lordievader: http://pastebin.kde.org/pvhjtf4ws
<lordievader> excognac: Hmm, you could try running 'sudo update-locale LANG="en_GB.UTF-8" LANGUAGE="en_GB"' to get rid of the 4 languages.
<excognac> lordievader: and rebot?
<lordievader> excognac: Yes, that is probably wise.
<excognac> lordievader: output language is still the same. reboot will only happen a few hours later as I'm copying a huge load of data
<lordievader> excognac: What does "locale" report? Still 4 languages?
<apachelogger> cat ~/.kde/env/*
<excognac> lordievader: env | grep LANG has the exact same output yes
<lordievader> excognac: Have you done what apachelogger said?
<excognac> lordievader: apachelogger: cat ~/.kde/env/* export LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 export LANGUAGE=en_GB:en_US:pt:fr:hu:en
<apachelogger> kcmshell4 language
<apachelogger> second tab, left hand side
<apachelogger> will only apply on next login though
<apachelogger> eh, right hand side xD
<excognac> apachelogger: yeah i have 4 (5 with British) here. As i use these 4, however, i would like to have English everywhere (output for shell and so)
<apachelogger> oh, possibly there's a bug
<lordievader> excognac: British is on top I suppose?
<Okitain> apachelogger: you don't say
<excognac> lordievader: yes
<apachelogger> I mean, the KCM should probably map en_US to en for LANGUAGE values, it just doesn't xD
<apachelogger> untested use case that is
<apachelogger> excognac: if you export LANGUAGE=en_GB:en:pt:fr:hu:en the terminal apps are english I presume?
<excognac> apachelogger:nope, nano's output/menu is still portuguese
<excognac> and terminal output is still portuguese
<apachelogger> excognac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+filebug bug report please, this will need some looking into
<excognac> apachelogger: i'll copy there the output of commands too.
<apachelogger> thanks
<excognac> apachelogger: i'd use 12.04 if iut could handloe my processor+graphics  but it simply can't. (Also, current 13.10 thinks i have 4 screens with 3 monitors) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1247802
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1247802 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "adding langues to locale changes terminal output language" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<miz> BluesKaj: i'm sorry i had a disconnection yesterday; i tried to remove my thrid party ppas (just by deleting sources.list.d), but i'm still getting the same error during "do-release-upgrade"
<miz> so i still cannot upgrade to 13.10
<BluesKaj> miz .the ppas are in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<miz> BluesKaj: yes i deleted that whole folder
<miz> but i'm not sure it was enough to remove the associated packages
<BluesKaj> oops i misread , ok one doesn't delete the file , just the ppas located there
<miz> BluesKaj: what can i do now? because i don't remember the dozens of ppa's that were there
<BluesKaj> the ppas are probly still in muon since you probly didn't update after deleting, correct?
<miz> BluesKaj: i did update (and upgrade) and autoremove etc. but nothing much happened
<BluesKaj> vheck muon
<BluesKaj> err check
<miz> in "Other Software" i have "canonical partners", "independent" and "independent source-code", should i uncheck these?
<miz> BluesKaj: i tried to do that, and then apt-get upgrade and upgrade, but still getting the same error on do-release-upgrade
<Caleb--> hi
<jussi> hi Caleb--
<Caleb--> when i run "date", or for example "ls -l" the month is printed in hebrew instead of english for me (my country was set to Israel)
<Caleb--> is there a way for me to change that so it prints in english instead?
<jussi> Caleb--: I do not know the answer to that one sorry, but have a look in the locale part of system settings as a guess
<BluesKaj> miz. , check muon sources >updtaes tab>"show new distribution releases , make sure it's set to normal releases
<miz> BluesKaj: yes it is, muon does notify me of a new release, and i get the same error with the GUI updater
<BluesKaj> ok miz ,  what's the error ?
<miz> BluesKaj: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.This can be caused by:* Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu* Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu* Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<Caleb--> jussi, looks like the output of "locale" is LC_TIME=he_IL.UTF-8
<jussi> Caleb--: but did you look in the system settings "locale" section?
<Caleb--> the KDE Sysetm Settings don't have an option for changing that :S
<Caleb--> ^ in the locale section
<Caleb--> hm, i might need to edit  /etc/default/locale
<BluesKaj> miz. scroll about 1/3 down on this page , find 10 answers . http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/upgrading-13-04-to-13-10-could-not-calculate-the-upgrade
<excognac> apachelogger: lol, i have now 2 Konsole windows open. the second one has french output
<miz> BluesKaj: sorry, had to reboot: http://pastebin.com/ycuh13t0
<BluesKaj> miz. scroll about 1/3 down on this page , find 10 answers . http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/upgrading-13-04-to-13-10-could-not-calculate-the-upgrade
<miz> BluesKaj: yep, this is the pastebin for the first suggestion
<miz> BluesKaj: i also tried the set-selections suggestion, but i have no package in "hold" state
<miz> BluesKaj: and in main.log, i have: http://i.imgur.com/VXArV02.png
<apachelogger> excognac: paste env of both
<miz> BluesKaj: i'll try to horrible script of the rude guy
<miz> s/to/the/
<BluesKaj> well mix , suggest you backup your data and do a clean install
<apachelogger> or ppa-purge every ppa
<miz> apachelogger: i don't have the list of the ppa anymore
<BluesKaj> perhaps someone else recognizes a fix to your problem , miz , but I have no ideas
<miz> np
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. , miz deleted the sources.list.d folder
<ardian_> Hi, I am using Kubuntu 12.04 is it a good idea to upgrade KDE ?
<apachelogger> why that's unhelpful xD
<apachelogger> miz: FWIW /var/log/updater or somesuch folder *may* contain a list
<apachelogger> so you can add them back and then ppa-purge
<miz> apachelogger: i'm running http://pastebin.com/5sqfXsJK right now
<apachelogger> generally speaking new install is less of a hassle ;)
<apachelogger> miz: ehm
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> that is not supported
<apachelogger> also that will install ubuntu desktop :P
<miz> ye i saw that too late :(
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> there's so much wrong with that command I think my head will explode now
<miz> meeh, it's going to be fine :)
<BluesKaj> miz don't do stuff we're not aware of . otherwisew how can anyone hrlp if they don't know the state of your install
<BluesKaj> help
<excognac> apachelogger: i cant paste it, kde.pastbin says  i'm a spammer
<apachelogger> excognac: paste.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> paste.kde is rubbish
<miz> BluesKaj: i wasn't getting any new suggestion
<apachelogger> don't use it
<BluesKaj> miz , i already told you , a clean install is probly your best alternative to the mess you have
<miz> yes i agree, but that's not an option atm, i'd have too much backup to do
<miz> don't have the time
 * BluesKaj shrugs , well then don't upgrade until you have the time
<apachelogger> on the plus side, you can do a clean install with /home on a separate partitoin and once you have a clean install you can choose not to add all sorts of PPAs and thus enable flawless upgrades from hereon out :P
<excognac> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358506/
<miz> apachelogger: do you prefer building external software from source rather than having them on ppa?
<BluesKaj> don't think he has  ? and /home partitions
<apachelogger> miz: external software would not hold back upgrades
<BluesKaj> correction / and /home
<apachelogger> upgrades are only held back when you have a dependency graph that cannot be resolved
<ardian_> I am very new to KDE, and I use Firefox but I am having some problems with it like if I try to open an archive file, it asks me with what I want to open it
<apachelogger> if the dependency of a third party application breaks the application will be removed to resolve the dependency graph
<apachelogger> e.g. foobar -> kdelibs5 (=4.10.0) ... remove foobar to unbreak graph
<miz> i think i'll move to debian for the next install
<apachelogger> ppa provides kdelibs5 (4.14.0) but an official package requires kdelibs5 (4.11.0) ... dependency cannot be resolved as it would require a downgrade which may break part of the graph, whereas not downgraded breaks the other half of the graph
<miz> yes i see
<apachelogger> miz: that doesn't change anything
<apachelogger> if a third party introduces crappy packages also debian will fall apart
<BluesKaj> miz. that won't solve your ppa issues if you add them again'
<miz> i know, just a thought
<apachelogger> ardian_: I think installing firefox-gnome-support should take care of that
<miz> but they only have rolling upgrade right? no "distribution" upgrades?
<BluesKaj> miz. do yo have / and/home partitions?
<miz> no just one
<ardian_> apachelogger: isn't there a packe for KDE ?
<apachelogger> ardian_: no, what for if there is one that works just as well? :P
<BluesKaj> miz it's advisable you create a /home partition on your next clean install
<miz> right
<ardian_> apachelogger: lol hopefully, I am just a bit afraid that it will crash something:P I am using kubuntu lts, is it a good idea to upgrade KDE to the last ver ?
<miz> btw, when you build and install a software from source, should i install it on ~/bin?
<apachelogger> ardian_: latest version being?
<miz> s/you/i/
<apachelogger> ardian_: any upgrade you get out of the box is certainly a good idea
<ardian_> apachelogger: right now I am on kde 4.8.5, looking forward to add a repo for kde 4.11
<apachelogger> if the repo is our repo then the new version certainly will work, whether it's a good idea depends on how stable you want your system to be ;)
<apachelogger> miz: containing software to ~/ certainly is a good idea
<apachelogger> next best option would be /usr/local/
<miz> apachelogger: are you talking about software built from source, or every software including packages?
<apachelogger> how would you force a package to install to ~/?
<miz> don't know, never tried
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. I think he said ~/bin , which i haven't heard of before
<apachelogger> well, it's a bin in your home ;)
<apachelogger> like /usr/bin, except not in /usr
<BluesKaj> then you created that path ?
<BluesKaj> beause it doesn't exist by default in my seup
<BluesKaj> because
<apachelogger> yeah
 * BluesKaj searches for his glasses
<apachelogger> you could put exectuables into ~/fluffyunicornsonrainbows/ as long as it is in the PATH variable
<BluesKaj> I fail to see the advantage
<miz> BluesKaj: i think this is where we're supposed to install the software we build from source, but i'm not sure
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: you don't need to sudo
<miz> BluesKaj: it's so as not to interfere with the package installs
<BluesKaj> well it's not in /usr  anyway if you compile from source
<BluesKaj> apachelogger. I use aliases in ~/bashrc for a lot of apt-get commands , sudo isn't an issue for me
<BluesKaj> err aliases
<apachelogger> it's not that typing sudo that is the problem, it's running it at all
<BluesKaj> yes of course , but it's not a bother for me
<xee> Hi, I would like to ask why backports(unsupported updates) is enabled by default in Kubuntu, it's not in Ubuntu as far as I know.
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: it's a security problem, not a bother :P
<apachelogger> xee: it's not
<apachelogger> oh it is
<apachelogger> peculiar
 * apachelogger installs ubuntu
<yofel> IIRC it's enabled by default with a 100 pin
<apachelogger> I seem to recall some discussion
<yofel> so nothing's automatically updated
<apachelogger> so that you can opt to install a specific version
<menace> how can i reopen a bug in the kde bugtracker? activity manager -> add a widget still crashes with kde 4.11 (kubuntu saucy) (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283626)
<ubottu> KDE bug 283626 in activities "plasma-desktop crashes when Adding Widget while ActivityManager is visible [@ ActivityManager::setLocation]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger> xee: yeah, works as expected
<apachelogger> menace: file a new one, it's likely crashing for different reasons
<menace> for which component/product does the activity manager belong to?
<menace> kactivity?
<apachelogger> menace: plasma-desktop activities
<zero_coder> hello
<zero_coder> my computer is freezing at times
<BluesKaj> zero_coder. have you updated/upgraed lately ?
<BluesKaj> upgraded
<zero_coder> BluesKaj, yep
<[Raiden]> hi
<BluesKaj> zero_coder. which kubuntu version?
<[Raiden]> from russia with love ))
<zero_coder> kubuntu 13.10
<zero_coder> saucy :)
<BluesKaj> zero_coder.  graphics card make ?
<zero_coder> intel hd 3000
<zero_coder> BluesKaj, my disk usage analyzer is showing 100% most of the times in ubuntu and windows
<zero_coder> i mean the disk transfer rate of hdd
<BluesKaj> zero_coder. sudo lshw -C video just to make sure , then check your system monitor to see what's using up your resources, or ctrl+esc
<lordievader> zero_coder: Or install iotop to see what process is generating the disk io.
<frantic>  
<BluesKaj> ctrl+esc loads system activity on the desktop
<[Raiden]> no russian channel about kubuntu on this server. This is no good
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<[Raiden]> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<[Raiden]> BluesKaj: ok ))
<BluesKaj> {r do you have a question , your english seems quite good
<BluesKaj> [Raiden].^
<[Raiden]> I am glad that my English language is clear. No questions asked yet, maybe later :)
<BluesKaj> [Raiden]. ok :)
<menace> well, created my first kde bug.. :> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327130
<ubottu> KDE bug 327130 in desktop "crash after clicking on "add widget" after clicking on "activity manager" in the taskbar-widget" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> menace. , just right click on the desktop , all those options will show
<menace> it still should not crash when i use it with the taskbar-version of the activity manager. either that, or that button is removed in the standard distribution?
<BluesKaj> oops , gotta go ...BBL
<menace> did i say something wrong?
<MangaKaDenza> odd
<MangaKaDenza> none of the things that require authentication are qorking
<drbobb> has the alternate (text-mode) installer been discontinued in 13.10?
<MangaKaDenza> and none of the Password Required prompts are up
 * genii makes more coffee and stares at MangaKaDenza
 * MangaKaDenza makes more MangaKaDenza and stares at coffee
<genii> MangaKaDenza: What was the last non-sanctioned operation you did to your poor computer? ;)
<MangaKaDenza> I installed windows using wine
 * BluesKaj shakes his head in disbelief
<BluesKaj> must be a joke'
<genii> BluesKaj: Probably not, unfortunately
<drbobb> the new installer doesn't understand the concept of a statically assigned IP?
<MangaKaDenza> but seriously though... none of the auth prompts are showing up
<MangaKaDenza> so I cant install anything in gui mode
<MangaKaDenza> er
<MangaKaDenza> or change any system settings
<MangaKaDenza> ;-;
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Usually has to do with whatever frontend you need to policykit
<genii> MangaKaDenza: I know you're probably not using KDE right now... what desktop are you running?
<MangaKaDenza> actually KDE finally
<genii> Hah.
<MangaKaDenza> 4srs
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Probably need to install polkit-kde-1 package
<drbobb> power management settings don't work in 13.10?
<MangaKaDenza> already installed
<drbobb> no matter how I change the settings, they revert to defaults anyway
<drbobb> adding the fact that neither video nor wifi work correctly on my laptop any longer, I'm finding 13.10 pretty much broken for me
<BluesKaj> drbobb. have you updated and upgraded since the install?
<drbobb> BluesKaj: sure I have
<BluesKaj> in the last few days ?
<drbobb> like yesterday
<BluesKaj> ok , which graphics?
<drbobb> GeForce 310M
<BluesKaj> drbobb. then check in the kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<drbobb> and tell me, does the installer really not know the concept of a static IP, or am I missing something?
<drbobb> BluesKaj: I already did, tried all permutations
<drbobb> nothing works
<drbobb> tried PPA's as well
<BluesKaj> are you using network manager or the network/interfaces file settings for setting a static IP
<MangaKaDenza> sorry, desktop froze
<drbobb> BluesKaj: afaics, there's no way to do it through the GUI
<drbobb> so I edit /etc/network/interfaces
<drbobb> then the installer fails to recognize a network is available
<drbobb> but anyway, that's rather minor
<BluesKaj> drbobb. yeah , there used to be , but I see that option is removed, then obviously you have to set it up in  /etc/network/interfaces ...is this wfi or ethernet?
<drbobb> in the current case it's eth0
<BluesKaj> which installer do you mean ?
<drbobb> the one in the installation image
<drbobb> there seems to be only one now, the alternate images are gone
<drbobb> (I really don't like any of these changes, in case you wonder)
<BluesKaj> which images , the isos ?
<drbobb> yes, those you reach by following download links on the site
<BluesKaj> they're called packages if you mean apps etc that one installs from the repositories
<drbobb> BluesKaj: I've been using (k)ubuntu since, like, 2006?
<BluesKaj> download links on what site ? if you continue to be obtuse or don't undestand the nomenclature for OS iso and images then I can't help
<drbobb> I mean kubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso, to be as precise as possible
<BluesKaj> ok , now we're getting somewhere
<BluesKaj> ubiquity doesn't connect to the internet ?
<BluesKaj> live cd or usb?
<drbobb> live dvd
<BluesKaj> so it gives an error message that the repos aren't available , correct ?
<BluesKaj> the live media doesn't use your static IP settings
<drbobb> the installer fails to recognize a network is available
<drbobb> although the connection work fine
<MangaKaDenza> also, I replaced the linux kernel with an old windows kernel
<drbobb> but that's a very minor issue
<drbobb> vs. the fact the I can no longer use my laptop's wifi
<drbobb> because it connects only to a few select AP's, against most it fails
<MangaKaDenza> at this point... I'm just throwing stuff around and hoping it doesn't break
<drbobb> (right now I'm using my android phone as a wifi interface, over usb)
<drbobb> it's been years since I last had to struggle with ndiswrapper
<drbobb> but looks like it's the last resort once again
<BluesKaj> drbobb. which wifi chip?
<drbobb> BCM4313
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Is this with the default user that was created or a user which was created afterwards? eg: Subsequent users don't have admin rights by default, only the first user which was made at install time does
<genii> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<drbobb> thanks, but those docs are outdated
<genii> drbobb: Yes, they are getting pretty antiquated, unfortunately :-/
<drbobb> and this did work pretty well two releases ago
<drbobb> not quite so well in the previous really
<drbobb> and not much in the current
<drbobb> yes I have done my research and I think I tried all options, other than ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/94021/how-do-i-get-the-broadcom-bcm4313-wireless-working-on-an-asus-1015px , this one too ?
<drbobb> BluesKaj: that is pretty old as well
<BluesKaj> old might work tho
<BluesKaj> BCM should connect , it's one of the most common
<drbobb> anyhow: FATAL: Module brcm80211 not found.
<drbobb> the usual recommendation is to use Broadcom's STA driver, the 'wl' module
<drbobb> in my case, it works against only one of several AP's I tried it against
<drbobb> (and not too well in fact)
<BluesKaj> are you on a wan ?
<BluesKaj> wide area network
<drbobb> by which you mean?
<BluesKaj> in an office situation with many pcs and APs to the net
<drbobb> yes in the office we have about a dozen APs spread around the building
<drbobb> afaik they are cisco, coordinated by a cisco controller
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm not experienced with that situation
<drbobb> at home I have some run-of-the-mill linksys, and it works(somewhat)
<drbobb> meaning it connects ok, but disconnects in a while
<drbobb> anyhow, for some time each release was better than the previous, but now it seems to be the other way around
<drbobb> more and more becomes broken
<drbobb> looks like krdc doesn't work anymore
<MangaKaDenza> Guys I have another question
<MangaKaDenza> So I'm trying to play TF2, but when I try to open it, it says I need S3TC support
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231176/how-do-i-install-s3tc might help.
<yossarianuk> MangaKaDenza: what GOU do you have ?
<yossarianuk> *GPU*
<MangaKaDenza> AMD APU
<yossarianuk> MangaKaDenza: if your not already using the binary driver - install it.
<MangaKaDenza> er
<MangaKaDenza> using X.Org X server
<gassho> muon package manager could not download packages
<gassho> ;-;
<BluesKaj> maybe you're up to date
 * gassho imagines BluesKaj making a jedi gesture while saying that
<genii> gassho: Do you know what packages it's having issue with?
<genii> ( eg: from the stock repositories, or are these from PPA which were added )
<gassho> dunno
<genii> gassho: I would close Muon for now, and try in Konsole: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade     ....and then see if any errors are reported
<gassho> y thank u
<gassho> it says 'hash sum mismatch
<gassho> W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages
<genii> gassho: I recommend: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages      ...and then to re-run the commands I gave just earlier
<genii> ( the lists sometimes become corrupt but the apt-get update will make a new list if one does not exist)
<Gatak> Hi. I just unstalled kubuntu. KDE seems much more feature-ful than the unity interface. =)
<gassho> whee
<gassho> thanks genii
<Gatak> One thing I noticed though is a lag when opening kontacts and moving the mouse over the menus. They often lag before showing. Is that normal?
<genii> gassho: You're welcome :)
<genii> gassho: Your Muon should probably work again now.
<genii> ( if the apt-get commands are finished)
<gassho> yup yup yup
<murali> hi friends. please help me how to install drivers for my new graphic card. i donloaded a file from the website for linux OS. dont know wat to do with it.
<BluesKaj> Gatak. how long is the lag ?
<BluesKaj> murali. which graphics card?
<murali> BluesKaj: Its Zotac Geforce 210
<Gatak> BluesKaj: It is tenth of a second or so perhaps and sometimes more
<Gatak> BluesKaj: Running on a laptop with core2 and ssd disk. fresh install. it seems like kmail  has to read some settings before showing some menus. Then it works ok for a bit until it flushes out the setting/menu and it lags again
<BluesKaj> murali. no need to use your downloaded driver , the right driver in located in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<BluesKaj> Gatak. well if you have nepomuk indexer and akonadi running then =you may suffer a slight lag
<Gatak> How can I tell? :)
<Gatak> If they are default in kubuntu, then yes I do have them
<BluesKaj> murali. Geforce 210 uses the nvidia gpu
<murali>    BluesKaj, i have got a list of nvedia graphics driver. which once shud i opt for?
<BluesKaj> Gatak. if you have kmail installed and the desktop search is enabled in system settings
<BluesKaj> murali. look at the info about the drivers , the 319 driver should listed there , install / activate it
<murali> BluesKaj: Its downloading now. is there anything that needs to be done installation???
<BluesKaj> murali. it will self install the dialog you were just using is the installer as well
<BluesKaj> murali. most likely a reboot will be required
<murali> BluesKaj: Thank you so much for helping me out.
<BluesKaj> a notifier will pop up once it's finished installing
<BluesKaj> np murali , it should work for you
<murali> BluesKaj, thank you. if any issue, i will get back.
<BluesKaj> murali. ok
<Gatak> BluesKaj: ok thanks. I disabled email search
<BluesKaj> Gatak. i'm not sure how much difference that will make , it's trade off
<MangaKaDenza> so I'm using the open source X.Org server thing graphics driver
<MangaKaDenza> but anywho... it still don't work
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> Kubuntu 13.10 is not available for amd64?
<MangaKaDenza> wait what?
<MangaKaDenza> I just got a notify that there's a new kubuntu
<MangaKaDenza> but... I already have 13.10
<MangaKaDenza> wat
<Okitain> Hey, does anyone know how to make Firefox use xdg-open?
<Okitain> Wizard:  it totally is.
<Okitain> I just downloaded it.
<[Raiden]> Wizard: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/kubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Wizard> Meh.
<BluesKaj> Wizard. of courswe it is
<genii> !doesntwork | MangaKaDenza
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MangaKaDenza> genii, TF2 needs some S3TC support thing
<Wizard> Nah, than either something is wrong or the download link on the website is broken.
<BluesKaj> Wizard. that URL above posted by [Raiden] should open a downloader
<genii> Wizard: If you went through the kubuntu site download, it's possible the mirror it redirected you to is currently down/broken. Have you tried directly downloading it from the url [Raiden] just supplied?
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Yes, it did. Thanks, [Raiden].
<[Raiden]> np
<Wizard> genii: Yes, that is probable.
<Okitain> MangaKaDenza: there is libtxc, tried it?
<Wizard> I didn't know cdimage.ubuntu.com redirects.
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Have you tried picking one of the proprietary drivers from System...Additional Drivers ?
<MangaKaDenza> genii, would that do the trick
<PT_Dreamer_> new plasma-nm is awful
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Hopefully :)
<fusano> salve
<fusano> !list
<ubottu> fusano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MangaKaDenza> :>
<MangaKaDenza> Sammael k
 * Wizard yawns
<user___> hi
<user___> want an english/spanish offline translator - google not exceedingly helpful - please help
<user____> want an english/spanish offline translator - google not exceedingly helpful  for kubuntu 13 - please help
<MangaKaDenza> plzno
<user____> why isn't muon installing apps in kubuntu 13
<user____> MangaKaDenza:  plzno at me?
<MangaKaDenza> uh.. wrong window
<user____> k
#kubuntu 2013-11-05
<julian_dax> Hi...
<gassho> hello
<gassho> social chat goes in #kubuntu-offtopic
<gassho> but if you have an issue, we work with those here :)
<julian_dax> Hi gassho, where you from?
<gassho> est
<gassho> eastern standard time
 * gassho scared :c
 * MangaKaDenza hides in a box
 * MangaKaDenza claustrophobic
 * MangaKaDenza scared
<MangaKaDenza> :c
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * genii gently cuffs MangaKaDenza 
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gassho> when does this channel besides netsplits, allow flooding?
<gassho> ;p
<gassho> aloha
<pulasan> hi
<MangaKaDenza> say
<MangaKaDenza> how do I change the desktop manager
<MangaKaDenza> from kde to lightdm
<MangaKaDenza> er kdm
<keithzg> MangaKaDenza: Do you have both installed?
<MangaKaDenza> yes
<keithzg> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<keithzg> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<keithzg> either should prompt you to choose your default desktop manager.
<MangaKaDenza> thank you
<keithzg> np
<testingkubu> how do i install a canon network driver using the tar.gz file from the manufacturer? I have had no success using Printer Configuration; it sees it but doesn't install the Canon driver
<testingkubu> *sees the network printer
<keithzg> testingkubu: Can you link to the file?
<testingkubu> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/imageclass_series/imageclass_mf4690#DriversAndSoftware
<danilo> mirc /server irc.chlame.net
<MangaKaDenza> I am now away
<MangaKaDenza> say
<MangaKaDenza> how do I remove all panels?
<MangaKaDenza> actually nvm
<lordievader> Good morning.
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> in none of my browsers (chrome, firefox) new tabs are opened ever (e.g. bugs.kde.org from bugtracker dialog or rightclick->open new tab)  why is that?
<Walex> excognac: it is very unlikely that it is a single cause for all of them...
<Walex> excognac: however I have seen it happen when the browser(s) have run out of memory; easier on a 32b system, more difficult on a 64b system with lots of memory.
<Walex> excognac: but then Chrome has a process per page, so even in 32b mode it should be unlikely.
<excognac> Walex: firefox looks useless anyway. I'd skip here raging why i have to use 13.10 and not 12.04. it1s 64bit sys with 4 GB DDram
<excognac> Walex: bugtraxker is the worst buggy thing . i had the false hope i can use it to help to improve kde.
<excognac> *tracker
<Walex> excognac: but neither Chrome nor Firefox are KDE-related...
<excognac> Walex: i just forgot my login for bugtracker, it was mmuon-discover crashed
<excognac> http://bugs.kde.org/ still exist?
<excognac> s
<jussi> Has anyone seen this on chromium before? http://i.imgur.com/lc15rK3.png
<jussi> Its weird because I have it on chromium, but not chrome
<Tm_T> jussi: what I'm supposed to see here? as in, what is the problem?
<jussi> Tm_T: the menu?
<jussi> Tm_T: ie. the fact it exists?
<Tm_T> it's there no matter what you do?
<Tm_T> that's the menu that comes from the icon/button that has 3 horizontal lines in upper right corner, isn't it?
<jussi> no
<jussi> if I click on about a 1 pixel space across the top of the screen, I get a menu
<jussi> so it works like a normal menu
<Tm_T> can't reproduce, sorry
<Tm_T> interesting though
<jussi> if you look carfefully, there is a grey line across the top of the screen
<apachelogger> jussi: that's why we use GTK :P
<jussi> apachelogger: wot?
<excognac> Do i have to set Default leave option to turn off computer if i want my previous session restored upon booting in System Settings?
<syria> Hi, Gparted doesnt work on my kubuntu.
<Wizard> syria: Describe "doesn't work"
<syria> Wizard:  Actually it was a permissions problem, I have solved it by typing "kdesudo gparted" in the terminal. thank you :)
<syria> Wizard:  I want to install windows after kubuntu, I will have to use gparted right?
<Wizard> I don't know, I haven't installed Windows for ages. As far as I know, no, you will have to rescue grub, since Windows will overwrite it.
<Wizard> But I'm unsure.
<yossarianuk> kde partioner doesn;t seem to work for me in kubuntu
<yossarianuk> gpafrted does.
<yossarianuk> *gparted*
<jussi> apachelogger: so did you have some insight into the issue that I have? :D
<jussi> yossarianuk: nor I
<yossarianuk> i.e I cannot delete a partition that isn't in use...
<yossarianuk> with gparted I can.
<yossarianuk> and gdisk , ec
<apachelogger> jussi: sure, chrome uses gtk
<Kiranos> I'm trying to activivate the propiarty nvidia driver but seems to not work
<jussi> apachelogger: so... why does it happen in chromium and not chrome?
<Kiranos> works out of the box on ubuntu vanilla
<apachelogger> jussi: because patches for example, different versions for example...
<jussi> apachelogger: so, what can I do about this issue, specifically, how do i turn off the silly menu?
<apachelogger> you probably can't
<jussi> ... :/
<apachelogger> anyway, #ubuntu may be able to help
<apachelogger> I have no clue how to runtime introspect GUIs in GTK
<apachelogger> if you can do that at all
<Kiranos> "Nvidia driver activated but currently not in use"
<Kiranos> anyone know how to debug this? gt 440 and works under vanilla ubuntu
<Kiranos> also no recommended option is seen for me
<Kiranos> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?61665-nvidia-this-driver-is-activated-but-not-in-use
<Kiranos> bug
<excognac> why i can't open certain pdf files with okular under 13.10 (they were created and could be opened under 12.04?
<Wizard> excognac: Any errors in .xsession-errors?
<excognac> Wizard: how do i check that?
<Wizard> Look into this file after trying to open files which don't open.
<excognac> Wizard:  cat .xsession-errors Script for cjkv started at run_im. Script for default started at run_im.
<Wizard> excognac: Ugh.. That doesn't tell much. How big is that file?
<excognac> Wizard: 4.4Mb scanned texts with some handwriting on them.
<Wizard> I was talking about .xsession-errors :D
<Wizard> BTW, what exactly did you mean by "can't open"?
<excognac> du -s -h .xsession-errors 4,0K    .xsession-errors
<excognac> Wizard: that Okular thinks for half an hour without doing anything. 12.04 opens them superfast, no trouble. [raging skipped here why 12.04 has no support for newer processors/graphic cards as she is]
<Wizard> Hmm, that's strange and prbably a bug even!
<Wizard> However, if it doesn't spit anything to .xsession-errors, I belive strace is one of the ways of knowing what is it doing.
<excognac> Wizard: ok, learning now strace and working paralelly so i 'll send output soon
<Wizard> excognac: And you think than I'll be able to analize it in few minutes? :P
<excognac> Wizard: no, it looks like it will highly exceed my skills. I still wish to skip raging why lts is lts when it has no support at all for newer hardware and i'm forced to use this 13.10. withing a week i made one bug report. (i think i made alltogether 5 in the past 3 years)
<ikonia> excognac: why do you think LTS has no support for newer hardware ?
<excognac> ikonia: seriously you ask this? we worked hard together for a week.
<ikonia> yes, I do think this
<ikonia> excognac: I've still not stopped, I'm still trying to understand how the onboard chip on your cpu is actually referenced by xorg, I believe that is the key
<ikonia> I think the later xorg build seems to manage detection better, but thats only the theory at this time
<ikonia> excognac: also you could use the 13.10 kernel on the LTS release to prove this, as the kernel provides the hardware support, and if using the later kernel doesn't change anything, that suggests the hardware support is not the key, but the xorg component
<Wizard> Well.. xorg *is* the hardware support. ;)
<Wizard> And excognac is right about that LTS and hardware support.
<ikonia> not really it's a seperate layer
<excognac> ikonia:  i did try the latest kernel on 12.04, without any better result.
<ikonia> excognac: ok, so you can have a reasonable idea where the problem is then, which backs up where I am looking at the moment
<excognac> ikonia: i'm sorry but i really don't as I'm a user not a really a developper. I have 0 IT/programmer education, I understand very little about how OS works on hardware. btw after the first few boots i hade one or multiply kblankscrn.kss with 13.10
<excognac> sorry for the typos
<ikonia> excognac: fully get where you are coming from - just hang with it, we'll get a solution and then document it for others
<excognac> ikonia: ?
<excognac> ikonia: as far as i remember you adviced against installing software. i think i've tried to cooperate maximally, i really don't see any reason for being rude with me.
<ikonia> ?? I'm not being rude to you
<ikonia> I just said hang in there - it's not done yet, we'll find a solution and then we can document it for others.
<excognac> ok, sorry i missunderstood it.
<ikonia> no problem, I appreciate it's frustrating, but working with the onchip cards like this is new to me also
<excognac> ikonia: shall i try to install some VM software to test 12.04 running under 13.10?
<ikonia> excognac: I don't see how that would make any difference or provide any use as a test
<ct529> hi everybody, having quite a few problems with btrfs .... any chance to switch a large filesystem from btrfs back to ext4?
<excognac> ikonia: well, i have to work on this machine now, i can't really reinstall it again for testing.
<ikonia> ok, you need to get it to a situation you can work, that's got to be P1, however testing in a VM won't be useful, is it possible you could partition your hard disk to allow a second install of 12.04 to work the problem through on, or a usb disk ?
<ct529> and, what is the best filesystem for large archives of small files (10MB to 30MB)?
<excognac> ikonia: i think so i can do that, maybe later this week as now i need to use almost max. capacity of the hard disk. i can use anytime the live dvd of 12.04 too.
<ikonia> excognac: that buys time for more research, as you've guessed, I'm not working 24x7 on this
<excognac> ikonia: yeah sure, take your time, i'm patient on this. do you need my email address or anything?
<ikonia> excognac: not really, just drop buy when you can
<excognac> kk
<yossarianuk> ok - odd one
<yossarianuk> a friend at work has kubuntu 13.10 + nvidia (like myself)
<yossarianuk> he tried using additional drivers to install 319.60
<yossarianuk> it just stayed @ 0 %
<yossarianuk> cancelled that
<yossarianuk> did apt-get clean
<yossarianuk> apt-get update
<yossarianuk> then tried to download with apt-get -d install nvidia-319-updates
<yossarianuk> it just keeps downloading the package
<yossarianuk> over and over (and over, etc)
<yossarianuk> forever
<yossarianuk> why ?
<yossarianuk> its only that package
<yossarianuk> its only that package
<yossarianuk> others install normally
<yossarianuk> i.e the package downloads - gets to 100% then restarts downloading forever
<yossarianuk> apt-cache show nvidia-319-updates |grep -i version
<yossarianuk> shows
<yossarianuk> 319.60-0ubuntu1
<yossarianuk> any ideas ?
<yossarianuk> (about to go for lunc...)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: You could download it manually: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/nvidia-graphics-drivers-319-updates/
<gsedej_work> Hi! Does someone has 1 minute to test keyboard shortcut issue I have? (browser tab switch with Alt + (number) )
<ct529> what is the current version of the kernel? why do I see 3.11.7 here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.7-saucy/
<[Raiden]> ct529: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.12-saucy/
<yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks
<yossarianuk> what could be causing it though ?
<yossarianuk> i.e is it an indication of an issue with his setup
<yossarianuk> ?
<gsedej_work> Can somebody test if firefox/chromium tab switching work for him? (using Alt+1, Alt+2, Alt+3, etc...)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Could be, to be honest I have no idea...
<yossarianuk> shall I perhaps ask on kubuntu-devel?
<excognac> gsedej_work: Alt+2 works then Alt+1 not in chrome for me
<excognac> gsedej_work: Alt+3 and Alt+2 back and forth works, Alt+1 never
<gsedej_work> ok, same at me
<gsedej_work> can you check if you have some assigned shortcut? I dont have
<excognac> same with firefox
<gsedej_work> however, if you assign Alt+1 to (whatever) and then delet it, it starts working in firefox/chrome... untill you log-out
<excognac> gsedej_work: lol where do i assign? in the browsers or sys settings?
<gsedej_work> no no,  just make kde shortcut
<gsedej_work> KDE -> System Settings -> Shortcuts ...
<gsedej_work> e.g. make shortcut for "e-mail" "Alt+1", apply, remove that shortcut, apply, Alt+1 should work in browser now
<gsedej_work> tipk
<gsedej_work> ups
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ct529> hi everybody ....
<MangaKaDenza> hi
<ct529> anyone who knows how to convert a btrfs partition into a ext4?
<MangaKaDenza> gparted
<ct529> MangaKaDenza: does it allow to convert or only to reformat?
<genii> ct529: As far as I'm aware, the only filesystem which you can "convert" without reformatting is ext, and then only within the same type ( ext2/3/4)
<genii> ct529: You don't have enough room some other place to copy the data currently on the btrfs so that it could be re-partioned and formatted as some other fs?
<MangaKaDenza> genii, where are the plasma widgets
<MangaKaDenza> I demand my plasma widgets
<MangaKaDenza> but they arent in muon
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Your widgets are gone or something?
<MangaKaDenza> or in the get new widgets thing
<MangaKaDenza> well no
<MangaKaDenza> but the ones in the discover/get new widgets are
<MangaKaDenza> I accidentally my steam clock
<genii> !info plasma-widgets-workspace
<ubottu> plasma-widgets-workspace (source: kde-workspace): plasma widgets and containments for the KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 421 kB, installed size 2067 kB
<MangaKaDenza> :3
<MangaKaDenza> also... there's this game
<MangaKaDenza> wakfu... which worked on my first/second installs...
<MangaKaDenza> but now it keeps crashing
<MangaKaDenza> its a java game...
<Wizard> Oh my. What's the problem?
<MangaKaDenza> it keeps saying that some thing isn't found
<MangaKaDenza> but when I went in the folder and checked, it was there
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: What exactly isn't found?
<MangaKaDenza> some... folder
<MangaKaDenza> here... let me start it up
<MangaKaDenza> also I still don't have the steam time plasmoid genii
<Wizard> I don't know what's a steam time. If it comes about java game, we'll see. Paste the output.
<MangaKaDenza> hrk... my network blocks their update servers...
<MangaKaDenza> I'll paste at home
<MangaKaDenza> *current network
<MangaKaDenza> anyways...
<MangaKaDenza> how do I change the startup splash screen?
<MangaKaDenza> and genii I have the universe source enabled
<genii> MangaKaDenza: My workplace is requiring me often today, so please understand that I am not ignoring you, etc, but just that my time for IRC today is not enough to properly assist with your issue just now.
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Usefull to tackle one problem at a time ;)
<MangaKaDenza> well I can't tackle the first until I get home :P
<MangaKaDenza> this happened before too...
<MangaKaDenza> after upgrading to saucy, all my widgets dissapeared from the software...
<MangaKaDenza> oh now I get it
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Anyhow splash themes are in /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes
<MangaKaDenza> I added raring versions of multi, uni, and extra sources
<MangaKaDenza> ...I hope that doesn't make it explode
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: You are running Saucy right?
<MangaKaDenza> yes
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: If so, that is a bad thing to do.
<MangaKaDenza> well I didn't replace it
<lordievader> Disable them at once I would advice.
<Wizard> MangaKaDenza: Man, you've borked your desktop already by juggling with PPAs, now you want to make your system unbootable?
<MangaKaDenza> actually since kubu looks so much like windows...
<MangaKaDenza> I'm not required to use the win2-7 ppa thing of random
<MangaKaDenza> but... I have done the same for wakfu... with my first install
<MangaKaDenza> and it worked then
<MangaKaDenza> :P
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: For ppa's it might work. (Still not advised.) But adding the ubu repos of versions prior is a bad thing to do. Please follow our advice and revert this action.
<genii> MangaKaDenza: I know I keep reiterating this, but again, in flashing red neon letters 20 feet high, etc: "USE AT OWN RISK, MAY BREAK SYSTEM" and etc. Also, your warranty is long voided now...
<MangaKaDenza> I thought this didn't come with a warranty...
<MangaKaDenza> also... just for future reference... how do I completely remove all ubuntu/kubuntu/gnu/whatever stuff, and just leave my windows partition?
<genii> MangaKaDenza: It's a manner of speaking :) *buntu support channels are not required to help you if you're doing things with your system that you've been previously warned are dangerous and not supported, etc.
 * Wizard nods.
<MangaKaDenza> ahhhhhh
<MangaKaDenza> hmph
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Boot to your Windows CD and do the fixmbr thing, that removes GRUB. Then you can use gparted CD to remove all partitions which are not from your Windows and add them back into the space which your Windows currently occupies
<MangaKaDenza> I'll revert it... since it did absolutely nothing for my problem...
<MangaKaDenza> actually... let me reboot first
<MangaKaDenza> genii, eh... windows CD?
<MangaKaDenza> like... livecd?
<MangaKaDenza> brb reboot
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Like, the installation CD/DVD which you purchased from Microsoft or which came with your computer
<genii> Hm.
<MangaKaDenza> hmm... it didn't explode yet
<MangaKaDenza> welp
<MangaKaDenza> since the mass adding of ilegel sources didn't work, time to revert
<MangaKaDenza> reverted
<genii> MangaKaDenza: To answer your earlier question just before you left:
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Like, the installation CD/DVD which you purchased from Microsoft or which came with your computer
<genii> MangaKaDenza: If your system doesn't have those, it usually has a separate partition with the install files on it and at boot it has an option like "Press F11 (or some other F-key) to Restore Windows"
<MangaKaDenza> uh oh... this is a computer which I don't have the winCD for, or admin rights in windows...
<MangaKaDenza> ._.
<genii> "Contact your Systems Administrator"
<MangaKaDenza> :)
<MangaKaDenza> say... would it be appreciated if I put in the good word for kubuntu to my school district?
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Probably :) There are actually many educational projects which are using Ubuntu or one of it's flavours
<gassho> uh
<gassho> can you get a Kubuntu theme that doesn't have so much of the bright light
<gassho> i didnt see one when i googled ._.
<BluesKaj> lots of dark themes available , system settings >desktop theme and window decoration . gassho
<BluesKaj> in worspace appearance
<BluesKaj> correction: workspace appearance
<gassho> yeeeeeeeeeee tyvm ^3^
 * gassho hugs BluesKaj
<gassho> nice person thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUuuuuuUUUUuuu
<BluesKaj> ok, ok ...yw :)
<ct529_> anyone who has tried compiling 3.12 on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ct529_. what's the hurry ? :)
<BluesKaj> ct529_.  ask in #kde or #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> and it's 4.12
<ct529_> BluesKaj: nope, kernel 3.12!
<BluesKaj> ct529_. unless you mean the kernel
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ct529_> BluesKaj: yep
<BluesKaj> ct529_. you can get the 3.12 by default if you're adventurous and upgrade to 14.04 via sed 'ing your sources.list and running sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> after updating and upgrading first , of course
<ct529_> BluesKaj: where is the fun in that?
<ct529_> BluesKaj: ;)
<BluesKaj> I'm running 14.04 ..quite stable actually
<BluesKaj> ct529_. check this out  http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Linux-Kerrnel-3-12-in-Ubuntu-13-10-397013.shtml
<ct529_> BluesKaj: mmmm .... this is interesting. I am having serious difficulties in 13.10 with that heck of a btrfs
<ct529_> BluesKaj: that was a colossal mistake
<BluesKaj> never used btrfs , I stay away from exotic file systems
 * BluesKaj nods
<BluesKaj> what kinds of difficulties , ct529_?
<ct529_> BluesKaj: and you are absolutely flipping right .... what a COLOSSAL mistake
<ct529_> BluesKaj: going back to kernel, the link seems to suggest mainline, but mainline doesnot have the ubuntu patches, does it?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<BluesKaj> running a dev OS is adventurous enough for me :)
<ct529_> BluesKaj: I had a power failure, and the btrfs partition was damaged (nothing terrible) .... now it tells the system there is no free space, even if in reality there is.
<ct529_> BluesKaj: hence, no application which needs to write or read files works anymore .... oh joy!
<BluesKaj> aha , so it didn't register the space on the partition
<BluesKaj> looks like back to ext4 and a clean install is best , then compile the kernel . ct529_
<ct529_> BluesKaj: yep, exactly what I am doing!
<BluesKaj> ok good
<ct529_> BluesKaj: it is taking forever
<BluesKaj> ct529_.is the ubiquity progressbar not moving up %-wise ?
<ct529_> BluesKaj: no, I am currently in recovery mode, tarring all the files for the backup.
<BluesKaj> ok , then you must have a lot of files to compress
<ct529_> BluesKaj: yep .... what is taking me the most are the virtual gues machines (virtualbox)
<BluesKaj> right ct529_ , that will take some time for sure
<ct529_> BluesKaj: I expctected that backup of virtualbox machines wouldhave taken much less ....  I need to do some sort of optimisation space wise.
<BluesKaj> I tried VB , but windows eats too much cpu on this old pc , so i put it on a separate HDD
<vadrao> Hi all, I am using Kubuntu 13.10. They have changed something with the network manager I guess. I have installed i3 windows manager and want to connect to my wifi. I do not know the command for the Network Manager. When I type "Networkmanager" in konsole, it says that I need to be root. When I use "sudo Networkmanager" then it says network manager is running. What are my options
<ct529_> BluesKaj: flipping heck, there is one person on the virtualbox chatroom who is a right xxxx, I hope not everybody is so unhelpful! your idea sounds very good. I may do something similar, as soon as I can get this blessed backup.
<ct529_> vadrao: why don't you use one of the gui?
<BluesKaj> ct529_. if you have an old HDD hanging around say 40G or larger then use that
<vadrao> ct529_: exactly, I am looking for KDE based GUI, but I have problem like I have described above
<vadrao> ct529_: I meant I have problem with the default KDE network manager as described above
<ct529_> vadrao: unfortunately I do not know i3 ....
<ct529_> BluesKaj: I'll do that!
<vadrao> ct529_: What is the command to invoke the default KDE network manager GUI now?
<BluesKaj> vadrao. right click on the desktop > add widgets, type network in the search , network manager should show, the double click on it to add it to the panel
<BluesKaj> the=then
<vadrao> BluesKaj: I would like to have a command for that, as I would like to invoke them in i3  window manager.
<ct529_> vadrao: unfortunately, Icannot do any test, the machine is clogged with backups
<BluesKaj> vadrao. , 13 window managers , where?
<vadrao> BluesKaj:  Its a tiling window manager http://i3wm.org/
<BluesKaj> vadrao. sudo dbus-launch network-manager
<vadrao> BluesKaj: it gives an error "Couldn't exec network-manager: No such file or directory"
<vadrao> BluesKaj: when I type "sudo dbus-launch NetworkManager", it says "NetworkManager is already running (pid 728)"
<BluesKaj> vadrao. network-management
<BluesKaj> vadrao. don't you have a panel ?
<ct529_> vadrao: try to use selg completion, it helps with little mistakes
<vadrao> BluesKaj: i3 window manager is minimalist and I do not want any panel in there.
<vadrao> ct529_: selg?
<BluesKaj> fine , then i don't know how to help, sorry vadrao ...I'm sure others can tho
<vadrao> BluesKaj: also, by default i3 does not have any panel.
<vadrao> BluesKaj: No problem. Thanks for trying thogh
<ct529_> vadrao: self ....
<vadrao> ct529_: I am using fish. It helps me with small mistakes
<ct529_> fish?
<vadrao> The problem with me is not mistakes I type in terminal
<ct529_> vadrao: because it is good for your memory?
<vadrao> I do not know how to invoke the default KDE network manager in i3
<ct529_> vadrao: this is what I mean, bash self completion allows you to write the correct names for the executables
<vadrao> ct529_: hahaha :). I meant http://fishshell.com/
<ct529_> vadrao: in the konsole
<ct529_> vadrao: oic .... I am sure it has self completion!
<ct529_> :)
<vadrao> ct529_: Yes, it has
<BluesKaj> vadrao. do you have special connections , perhaps you could set them up in /etc/network/interfaces and bypass network manager altogether ...I can help with that if you wish
<vadrao> BluesKaj: yes please
<vadrao> I would like to know how to do that
<BluesKaj> here is a tutorial that shows how  vadrao http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<vadrao> As of now, my /etc/network/interfaces is like this http://pastebin.com/EKY9zTMd
<BluesKaj> vadrao. that tutoriial is bit dated , but I can help with etc/resolv.conf , once you get to that part
<ct529_> vadrao: sorry, silly question .... are you trying to connect with wireless or wired?
<BluesKaj> vadrao. yes that's the standard setting for eth0
<vadrao> ct529_: I want to my wireless.
<BluesKaj> looks wired from here
<vadrao> I want to connect* to my wireless
<ct529_> vadrao: that was the reason for teh question .... did you check that you have wpa_supplicant installed and running?
<BluesKaj> wifi in the interfaces file is complicated and I have very little knowledge with that
<BluesKaj> wifi without NM is beyond me
<vadrao> ct529_: Yes, I have wifi_supplicant installed on my machine
<vadrao> sorry wpa_supplicant
<ct529_> vadrao: BluesKaj: ok .... is it running as well? ps -ef | grep -i wpa
<vadrao> Oh yes, it is rnning as well
<ct529_> mmmm .... I am going to ask you a silly question .... is the wireless switched on??
<ct529_> vadrao: on the computer I mean, not the router.
<vadrao> ct529_: Now, I am connected to my wireless and i am on KDE. I have connectivity. But when I logout of KDE and log into i3 wm, then I loose my connectivity. Hence, I was looking for a command to invoke NM in i3
<ct529_> vadrao: unfortunately, I cannot test from here .... :(
<vadrao> ct529_: No problem. Thanks for trying
<vadrao> I will try and figure it out
<ct529_> vadrao: but the network manager relays on the wpa supplicant.
<ct529_> vadrao: can you run ifconfig in a terminal in i3?
<vadrao> ct529_: Yes, thats a good piece of information I had. I will try and play with that and find a solution.
<BluesKaj> depends on his wifi chip it might run in NM if he can get that to work in l3
<ct529_> vadrao: ok, sorry I am running a whole backup of more than 350Gb it is taking all the afternoon.
<BluesKaj> vadrao.your wifi chip that is :)
<ct529_> BluesKaj: yes, but he should be able to simply do it using ifconfig, it wpa_supplicant is properly configured.
<BluesKaj> have you research l3 with internet connectivity , vadrao
<vadrao> ct529_: Do you want me to look for particular information in ifconfig
<vadrao> BluesKaj: I did research some. I was trying to connect to wifi from the command line
<ct529_> BluesKaj: to run the wifi from command line, I normally do wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c wpa_SSSI.conf
<ct529_> BluesKaj: vadrao of course, you first have to configure the wpa_SSSI.conf using wpa_passphrase
<vadrao> But, "dhclient wlan0" command simpl hangs
<ct529_> vadrao: did you run wpa_supplicant from the command line?
<BluesKaj> vadrao. if you used virtual desktops with l3 then wifi shouldn't be  a factor , if you can get it run without l3 first
<vadrao> ct529_:  BluesKaj I was trying this http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<vadrao> I did not use wpa_supplicant from the command line
<BluesKaj> vadrao. so you have cli access in l3 ?
<vadrao> BluesKaj: I have CLI access and GUI access like any other window manager
<vadrao> GUI access from the CLI. So, I usually type command in a terminal window and the GUI opens up. Since I do not have connectivity, I could not use it much
<BluesKaj> then why no panel , with access to network manager? ...sacrificing the panel for minimal install doesn't save much resources IMO
<vadrao> BluesKaj: Well, as soon as login it does not give me any panel. Its just plain and empty. I will research some more on the panel with a network manager and try
<Wizard> o/
<netrunner_> hello everybody
<netrunner_> is this german or english channel?
<genii> netrunner_: English. The German channel is in #kubuntu-de
<genii> Hm.
<netrunner_> hello, can anybody support me?
<genii> netrunner_: To answer your previous question... this is the English channel. The German channel is in #kubuntu-de
#kubuntu 2013-11-06
<netrunner_> Thank you, i have problems with my kernel
<netrunner_> can you help me?
<valorie> netrunner_: how about telling us what is going wrong?
<netrunner__> http://imagebin.org/275897
<netrunner__> i can not boot to desktop it stuck at this screen
<netrunner__> i can only see this screen if i press Ctrl + F7
<netrunner__> any idea?
<netrunner__> http://imagebin.org/275900
<netrunner__> the kernel 3.2.0-52-generic-pae kernel works - but not the newer ones :-(
<netrunner__> who writes the kernels?
<valorie> netrunner__: it asks about dmseg
<valorie> I mean dmsg -- did you try that?
<valorie> the kernel team writes the kernels, but there is a channel for the Ubuntu kernel devels: #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> very helpful people
<netrunner__> didnt try dmsg?
<valorie> try that in a console and see what the output is
<netrunner__> do i just have to write this in the terminal?
<valorie> you'll need that to talk to the devels anyway
<valorie> yes, as your error message says
<netrunner__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367837/
<netrunner__> thats the output
<valorie> I'm sorry, my spelling was wrong
<valorie> it is dmesg
<valorie> just as your first paste showed
<netrunner__> huh
<netrunner__> the output is longer than my terminal can show
<netrunner__> can i look back further in the terminal?
<valorie> the most recent will be what is interesting, I assume
<valorie> try man dmesg for more information, in another console
<netrunner__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6367846/
<netrunner__> jep one moment
<valorie> I am unqualified to comment on this, but the devels in #ubuntu-kernel might be helpful to you
 * valorie goes to dinner; wishes netrunner__ the best of luck
<netrunner__> ok, i will go there
<netrunner__> thanks a lot! :-)
<netrunner__> this is why i like linux so much
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zztopless> hi
<zztopless> I hope every love's helping stupid newbs....
<zztopless> I had been ploying around with several files in order to see the console during boot and to end the boot phase in the console, without lightdm starting (was having issues with .Xauthority, as well as the issues that can come up when installing Nvidia drivers (including trying to get the Cuda Toolkit installed).  Anyway, it seemed to be working, I would see the console, had worked out where
<zztopless> some issues were, but I wanted to test the boot phase wuth the normal splash screen, so I (thought I) correctly commented out changes I had made and uncommented out other lines I had replaced.
<zztopless> Long story short, the caps lock, num lock and scroll lock lights are flashing in sync once it gets past the grub2 screen and the monitors freeze
<zztopless> I can boot into windows without an issue on a different disk (and access the files on the ext4 Kubuntu system disk with Paragon extfs
<zztopless> any advice would be greatly appreciated, have spent quite a bit of time setting up this particular install.  Although a bit flakey, I can use Paragon to edit files, but am setting up a kb vm to be safe.
<zztopless> I have copied the /log directory if that helps, just struggling to make sense of what I'm looking at
<excognac> hi all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<eagles0513875> hey guys does anyone else here have an elantech track pad on their laptop?
<Wizard> eagles0513875: What's wrong with your trackpad?
<eagles0513875> Wizard: its basically disabled and it seems like the system sees it but doesnt work
<Wizard> What does xinput say about it?
<jussi> eagles0513875: system settings/input devices/touchpad? also, do you have a touchpad disable keyboard combo on you laptop?
<eagles0513875> jussi: i have looked there in system settings and it seems like there is no way to turn it on from there. i do have a keyboard combo and when i press it nothing seems to happen
<eagles0513875> its like the track pad is permanently disabled
<jussi> eagles0513875: do you have an alternative OS still installed?
<eagles0513875> jussi: no i do not sadly :(
<eagles0513875> this was a fresh install of 13.10
<valorie> is synaptiks installed, eagles0513875?
<jussi> eagles0513875: it may be that it was turned off in the alt os and so therefore it now stays off
<eagles0513875> !synaptiks
<eagles0513875> [10:34:26] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptiks O_o it seems like synaptiks doesnt even exist
<eagles0513875> ahh wait name changed
<eagles0513875> valorie: its already installed
<valorie> cool
<valorie> name changed?
<valorie> what's is called now?
<eagles0513875> valorie: kde-config-touchpad - touchpad configuration tool (synaptiks)
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> I guess that's a better name
<valorie> I dislike all the cute code names
<eagles0513875> dont blame you. but still not working
<valorie> Synaptiks always sounded like a 'cool jazz' band
<jussi> valorie: synaptiks was pretty descriptive, given it was designed for synaptiks branded touchpads...
<brake4711> hallo und guten Morgen
<valorie> jussi: ah, I've never heard of them
<lordievader> !de | brake4711
<ubottu> brake4711: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Does it work in a live-cd?
<brake4711> thank you
<eagles0513875> will try that next lordievader
<Wizard> There is no Swiss channel?! :O
<eagles0513875> !ch
<ubottu> The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<eagles0513875> Wizard: ^ :p
<Wizard> What about retoroman or how is this language caled? :P
<Wizard> Discrimination! Not acceptable in EU.
<lordievader> Wizard: You can start a ##kubuntu-ch channel ;)
<Wizard> Hell no, I'm satisfied with trolls on -pl ;)
<alvin> Am I the only one not liking the simplified UI of NetworkManager? Is there a way to get the old one back?
<Wizard> alvin: You're not alone.
<alvin> That's a relief :-)
<alvin> I wonder if this is an upstream change, or just Kubuntu-only
<valorie> upstream
<valorie> it really is less buggy
<alvin> I can believe that. It's just the looks
<alvin> Well, actually the way you have to click more to get all settings.
<jussi> alvin: I am with you on this. the other one was much better looking and nicer to use IMHO
<kakakal> hello everyone, i am using UBuntu 12.04 LTS kernel 3.2 .0.52 and i installed KDE environment in it, KDE is very good in looks and i like it, but i am having two problems with it, 1. Fucntion keys are working very well when i login to UbUNTU ENVIRONMENT, BUT THEy are not working when i log back into KDE session, so this is the problem with KDE not with kernel. 2. HIbernations is not working, i enabled hibernation in Ubuntu and when i click to hibernate i just 
<excognac> kakakal: funciton keys maybe different?
<kakakal> excognac: volume keys are not working with KDE, while they are working in GNOMe,
<kakakal> excognac: same hardware, just logging out and changing sesssion
<excognac> btw is that normal in 13.10 kubuntu that at login screen I can't witch between environments. only kde plasma workspace is offered, if i click that it will become bold, is that the failsafe one?
<excognac> kakakal: same with reboot?
<kakakal> no, reboot is working fine
<kakakal> shut down, lock, sleep to ram, all are working fine
<kakakal> only hibernation is not working
<lordievader> kakakal: Have you defined your fn keys in System Settings -> Shortcuts and Gestures. Might be that it simply uses a different keyboard shortcut for those actions.
<excognac> lordievader: I forgot ? mark. what about 13.10 changeing session?
<lordievader> excognac: What?
<excognac> lordievader: at login screen under the password field I can't really change type of session. Why is that?
<excognac> e.g. failsafe environment
<lordievader> excognac: Can you send a screenshot?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<excognac> lordievader: not sure, i'll try
<excognac> lordievader: i failed to make screenshot :(
<lordievader> excognac: Make a picture ;)
<excognac> lordievader: you want me to draw it lol?
<excognac> why logout and and shutr down takes longer in 13.10 comparing to 12.04?
<kakakal> hello everyone, i am using UBuntu 12.04 LTS kernel 3.2 .0.52 and i installed KDE environment in it, KDE is very good in looks and i like it, but i am having two problems with it, 1. Fucntion keys are working very well when i login to UbUNTU ENVIRONMENT, BUT THEy are not working when i log back into KDE session, so this is the problem with KDE not with kernel. 2. HIbernations is not working, i enabled hibernation in Ubuntu and when i click to hibernate i just 
<kakakal> lordievader: let me check
<kakakal> lordievader: i didn't find any shortcut for volume up
<kakakal> or brightness
<lordievader> kakakal: Global Shortcuts -> Kmix for the volume.
<kakakal> there is no kmix
<lordievader> kakakal: And Global Shortcuts -> KDE Daemon for the brightness.
<excognac> also why LibreOffice docs are not opened upon Restore session and their window sizes' and apperance on virtual desktops are totally forgotten?
<lordievader> excognac: Restore session as in after a reboot?
<kakakal> lordievader: no kmix in drop down, kde daemon is there, but no kmix
<excognac> lordievader: reboot, shutdown, logout/in all the same result
<lordievader> kakakal: No kmix, hmm that is odd.
<lordievader> excognac: Libre Office probably doesn't support it.
<kakakal> yes vermix is there, in plasma desktop shell
<lordievader> kakakal: Kmix was used in Precise I thought. How did you install kde? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<kakakal> yes
<kakakal> there is no shortcut assigned to volume down, and when i tried to assign my function keys with addition of function, it says, it is already assigned and name appear here as wakeup key
<kakakal> lordievader: help me to enable hibernation, because it is more necessary, i can volume down using GUI but hibernation is more important
<kakakal> hibernation is not working on KDE
<kakakal> while it is working on GNOME login
<lordievader> kakakal: Does it work when you issue "sudo pm-hibernate" through a terminal?
<kakakal> lordievader: no, i never tried it, let me try that, i will come here again, if successfully  hibernated, otherwise tell you the results instantly
<kakakal> lordievader: it didn't worked
<collinaspire> Hello?
<collinaspire> When my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS boots it flashes a static strip, and always says "System Error"
<Wizard> eagles0513875: you still there?
<Wizard> I had to abandon irc just after asking about your trachpad :P
<Wizard> Sorry.
<eldiabologr> hi
<eldiabologr> any idea how to fix the cpu scalling "performance/powersave" only option with this kernel as with my current 3.11.0-12 (kubuntu 13.10) i got "conservative/ondemand" also?got a celeron g1610/h68 mobo....ty.
<eldiabologr> kernel 3.12 i ment
<Wizard> Hmm, old issues with "too slow reaction" or something like that?
<eldiabologr> you mean?
<Wizard> You mentioned that your cpu scaling is broken. Didn't mention *how* it is broken.
<eldiabologr> oh...yesterday i installed kernel 3.12 and the only options i had on my cpufreq indicator was powersave/performance since with default kernel i have all the 4 options this problem happens if i remember correct since kernel 3.11.6 and then....hope it helps
<eldiabologr> apologize for bad english too...ty
<Wizard> Well, custom kernels are definitely not supported :P But since I'm bored at work, check your kernel config. Did you select ondemand anc conservative? Are they built in or just modules?
<eldiabologr> dammmn...need to get wife to work....hope ill find you back wizard....thx for helping tho
<Wizard> "Get wife to work"LOL
<Wizard> Sounds like "where's my whip?! Oh, there is it.. Get to work, b****!" :D
 * Wizard ruuuuuuuuns.
<eldiabologr> ok ok ....to go wife to work :p
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<eagles0513875> Wizard: im back
<eldiabologr> back
<Wizard> Everybody's back!
<Wizard> eldiabologr: So, answering my question?
<Wizard> eagles0513875: Any success with this trackpad?
<eagles0513875> Wizard: nope :(
<eagles0513875> !ch | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<eagles0513875> thats from earlier :p
<Wizard> Meh. Just quit it :P
<eldiabologr> wizard im trying to find an answer to your quesion above....not expert with linux sorry :(
<Wizard> So how did you install this custom kernel?
<eldiabologr> upubuntu.com site
<Wizard> And what where the reasons for kernel upgrade?
<eldiabologr> well....nothing special....by trying things you learn more....also like to have my pc uptodate
<Wizard> Because if it was "just curiosity" than "just don't" :P
<eldiabologr> newbie question....then why linux upgrade kernel so often if you cant use em with your distro?
<Wizard> You'll better learn by building kernel yourself, but this knowlege isn't very helpful, tbh.
<Wizard> If you want to learn Linux, learn things like system administration and so.
<Wizard> Besides, best way to keep system up to day is using official repos.
<eldiabologr> y i think ill stay back to default kernel....thx duse
<eldiabologr> *dude
<Wizard> No big deal :)
<Wizard> The fact is that kernel is like car's engine and so.. You start playing with it - expect troubles ;P
<Wizard> Or, use ancient learning by breaking technique ;)
<Wizard> In that way, try to fix your kernel yourself, otherwise you won't learn much :>
<eldiabologr> hehe....got 4 pcs here running ubuntu* distros just perfect.....so perfect that im damm boring:p
<Wizard> "Bored" rather ;P
<Wizard> Well, kubuntu.org holds "get involved" link.
<Wizard> And I belive, the best way unexperienced users may help is providing translations.
<BluesKaj> that's why I run a dev OS, to keep things interesting
<Wizard> Oh, that is a nice suggestion too.
<BluesKaj> i have the latest stable release on another partition of course
<Wizard> Upgrade one box to dev version (trusty, currently) and report bugs, provide feedback and so.
<BluesKaj> yup
<Wizard> You will learn sys internals quickly (even from hints from devs like where to get more info from and so), other will gain better os.
<eldiabologr> y i wonna start learning reporting bugs
<BluesKaj> and to avoid grub probs I put an old HDD in use for the W7 install
<Wizard> Ok, time for my question. Do you know/use any GUI app for DLNA streaming?
<Wizard> Shit :>
<Wizard> Like allways.
<Wizard> Seems minidlna is the only working app ;D
<eldiabologr> not using dlna sorry
<jussi> Wizard: server or client? ie. the one which sends the media or the one which receives?
 * jussi slaps Wizard's hand for swearing :P
<eagles0513875> Wizard: i 2nd what you said about the kernel but also if you know how to determine what you need you could probably really make a lightweight kernel
<BluesKaj> Wizard. yeah , http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=151019
<BluesKaj> Wizard. what about XBMC?
<Wizard> Well.. it sucks :D
<Wizard> jussi: Server.
<ikonia> Wizard: considered using myth ?
<ikonia> Wizard: you dont need "everything" from myth,
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Thanks for that link!
<BluesKaj> heh, I tried it , but it's like a windows media app, triedstake over your pc
<Wizard> ikonia: Never tried it.
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Myth or xbmc?
<BluesKaj> tries to
<ikonia> Wizard: it's a beast with a LOT of features, but with a bit of thought, you can just take the parts you want
<BluesKaj> xbmc
<BluesKaj> Wizard. ^
<eldiabologr> xbmc too
<eldiabologr> tones of addons
<Wizard> Hmm.. All I actually need is streaming video and subtitles to TV :)
<BluesKaj> I don't need dnla , my pc is our media server , connected directly to the TV and audio system
<BluesKaj> or dlna
<jussi> Wizard: vlc?
<Wizard> VLC can stream?
<jussi> yep
<Wizard> Last I checked it couldn't.
<Wizard> Vanilla VLC from ubu repos?
<Wizard> How cool :)
<Wizard> I'll check it out at home.
<jussi> Wizard: media -> stream
<BluesKaj> it's abit of clunky setup for streaming on vlc , not comprehensive '
<Wizard> jussi: With subtitles?
<jussi> Wizard: unsure about that
<Wizard> I'll check.
<jussi> I think theres a nice addon/fork for net streaming to vlc called Acestream. you can stream to the net from it p2p like
<jussi> over and above what you need, but still
<dillono> wow, so many people.
<BluesKaj> Wizard. I think this site gives a better explanation and instructions on minidlna, http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Set-up-a-DLNA-Server-in-a-Minute
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Well, I use minidlna daily. It just isn't very handy, as a deamon.
<BluesKaj> Wizard. i see , that's too bad
<Wizard> I asked about a tool, since as a unix geek I like "one tool which does one thingand does it good" :P
<dillono> omg
<lordievader> ?
<dillono> stood for 20 minutes and noone is talking
<lordievader> Lovely isn't it :)
<lordievader> One of the reason I prefer #kubuntu over #ubuntu.
<Erthe> Has anyone been able to get an iPod working with Amarok?
<BluesKaj> dillono. , this isn't a chit chat room , it's kubuntu support , do you have a question about kubuntu ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: He's gone already...
<BluesKaj> oh
<Wizard> fail :>
<BluesKaj> not anymore :)
 * Wizard fail
<BluesKaj> dillono. , this isn't a chit chat room , it's kubuntu support , do you have a question about kubuntu ?
<Wizard> dillono: We were waiting till you quit ;)
 * Wizard hides.
<Wizard> dilfridge: If you need chit chat, #kubuntu-offtopic is for you.
<Wizard> Not much going on there today, but still..
<Erthe> When I plug in my iPod to my PC Amarok says it failed to connect
<Erthe> Any ideas as to why?
<BluesKaj> Erthe. have you checked amarok >settings>configure amarok>plugins>upnp collection
<Erthe> Lemme see, one sec
<Erthe> I hadn't, no, checked now.  Think that'll do the trick?
<BluesKaj> dunno , but it seems logical :)
<Erthe> OK, lemme see what happens..
<Erthe> Well, it didn't complain this time; on the other hand, nothing at all happened.
 * Erthe sighs
<lordievader> Erthe: I thought you needed some lib package. I have done this once, but that is long ago. Not sure if that lib still applies.
<lordievader> Erthe: libimobiledevice4 was that lab.
<lordievader> Erthe: Let me see if I can get my ipad to work.
<Erthe> 12.04 has libmobiledevice2 out of the box
<Erthe> I need a ppa
<lordievader> Erthe: Not sure if the version matters...
<Erthe> libmobiledevice2 is installed
<Erthe> It could matter depending on the vesrion of iOS
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!  I'm trying out kubuntu.  I'm wondering if there is a good mysql gui client
<josePHPagoda> anyone found one that they like?
<BluesKaj> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<lordievader> Erthe: Ugh what a mess. My ipad needs to trust the computer but when I press "thrust" the dialog would come back a few seconds later. I'm afraid I cannot help you :(
<josePHPagoda> BluesKaj: unfortunately, that isn't all that helpful.
<lordievader> josePHPagoda: I like phpmyadmin, it is in the repo.
<josePHPagoda> lordievader: i've used phpmyadmin, unfortunately, that isn't the best for connecting to a large database, since you are limited by the webserver.
<josePHPagoda> (importing multiple GB worth of data is problematic on phpmyadmin)
<josePHPagoda> so I was hoping for something similar to heidisql on windows
<josePHPagoda> which does work under WINE, but I want to use native apps when possible.
<lordievader> josePHPagoda: Perhaps you are better of in #ubuntu-server.
<josePHPagoda> I'll drop by there, but I think their focus is the server aspect.
<lordievader> josePHPagoda: True but the ppl there might know better than us desktop folk ;)
<josePHPagoda> :)
<josePHPagoda> the community rocks everywhere to be honest :)
<BluesKaj> is there no mysql linux chat , one would think there is one
<rebeliantau> witam witam. mam problem z rythmboxem... czy ktoś pomoze? :D
<lordievader> Jup there is ##mysql, josePHPagoda, BluesKaj.
<rebeliantau> hi. do smbd speak english?
<BluesKaj> rebeliantau. is that supposed to be English?
<rebeliantau> it should be
<rebeliantau>  :>
<josePHPagoda> lordievader: that's just mysql general chat, not linux specific
<BluesKaj> we don't use short texting lingo here
<rebeliantau> ohhh. ok..
<rebeliantau> i didn`t know
<rebeliantau> :)
<rebeliantau> i just want to ask about something... but it is wrong room I guess :)
<BluesKaj> rebeliantau. ask about kubuntu , go ahead
<rebeliantau> hmm... a was thinking about rythmbox... it is a software of kubuntu :) is it ok?
<BluesKaj> rebeliantau. ask in #ubuntu
<baxeico_> hi guys, anyone using Kubuntu 12.04 with KDE SC 4.11.2 (backports ppa) is affected by this bug? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327228
<ubottu> KDE bug 327228 in widget-folderview "When configured to "Show the files related to the current activity" folderview shows the files of the wrong activity" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dillono> no, I dont have it
<baxeico_> dillono: you are not affected by the bug?
<dillono> what bug?
<baxeico_> sorry, I misundertood your answer, maybe was not directed to me
<dillono> it wasn't
<baxeico_> ok :)
<dillono> sry
<dillono> I do have the bug if I reporduce the problem.
<dillono> reproduce*
<bukai> Hi, i want to contribute to open source software but i am not sure how to proceed. Can someone please guide me?
<genii> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Riddell> bukai: find a bug and fix it :)
<Riddell> bukai: make our website more useful
<Riddell> bukai: fix our wiki pages
<Riddell> bukai: hanging around in developer channels is a good way to soak up the atmosphere, #kubuntu-devel for us
<bukai> Riddell: how do i get the source code in which the bug is present?
<Riddell> bukai: depends on the package
<Riddell> apt-get source ${package}  is one way
<bukai> Riddell: thank you :)
<MangaKaDenza> say
<MangaKaDenza> did the "Get new widgets thing" on the add widgets panel not show anything for anyone else after upgrading to saucy?
<fransuva> hi, i'm using kubuntu 13.10 and i tried to install latest amd radeon beta driver(amd radeon hd6950)
<fransuva> than i activated additinal drivers, but i have so bad performance in 3d games.
<fransuva> how can i get higher performance with my system?
<AceKing> I just put a new sound card into my PC. I was having too much trouble with the built in card. Is there a way to delete it, or comment it out?
<progers> Hello
<progers> How i can change the default sound card from gk104 hdmi audio controller to build in audio?
<eagles0513875> progers: its under system settings
<eagles0513875> multimedia -> audio and video settings progers
<progers> eagles0513875: I have triyed to change it but it doesn't save the configuration
<eagles0513875> progers: did you hit apply for me it works no problem changing it and then hitting apply
<progers> eagles0513875: Ok,but when i click on the button "volum up" or "volume down" on my keyboard, he change just to gk104 hdmi audio controller but i want to make sound changer to build in audio
<eagles0513875> i think that is a bug to be honest as I have the same issue where the keyboard shortcuts do not work.
<eagles0513875> to put the volume up or down
<progers> so volume up and volume down works with build in audio not with gtk104
<progers> But the shortcuts works, but not with the right sound card
<eagles0513875> progers: im not sure the shortcuts for me dont work at all :( not to mention i have track pad issues which im still trying to solve
<progers> volume change just for gtk104
<progers> ok
<progers> How to remove this sound card?
<eagles0513875> sorry i cannot be of more help
<eagles0513875> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eagles0513875> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<cid420> I am having issues installing Kubuntu i386 desktop on vmware is there a workaround?
<sithlord48> what kind of issue are you having?
<cid420> it hangs
<sithlord48> is you vm set up as ubuntu ?
<cid420> back screen and hangs
<cid420> yea
<cid420> black*
<sithlord48> check the md5 of the iso ?
<cid420> no i havent
<cid420> i'll check that
<sithlord48> i would check it just incase..
<cid420> thanks
<sithlord48> i have not use vmware in some time but never had an issue using it when i have nor any issues in virtualbox
<gassho> why muon
<gassho> why not synaptic ;-;
<gassho> if i wanted to buy software i'd go to pirate bay >8C
<lordievader> gassho: Synaptic is GTK+, muon is Qt :)
<gassho> :|
<gassho> cute?
<gassho> cute :3
<lordievader> gassho: That is the way it is pronounced ;)
<gassho> i thought it was pronounced cutie :c
<MangaKaDenza> cut
<gassho> because it does look cute
<gassho> what
<gassho> gross
<FloodBotK1> gassho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gassho> on the condition that you send me some K FloodBotK1
 * genii sips his coffee 
 * MangaKaDenza sips his genii 
<duckx0r> I'm having a problem on this computer. I recently updated from 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10 and I added a new user, but when I try to log in with that user the computer hangs with a distorted login screen image. Of the 3 users I have set up, I can only log in with this one. Any ideas what could be causing the system to hang and only for certain users?
<eagles0513875> hey guys im back again i tested my track pad issue with a live usb and the issue persists i have no track pad what so ever :(
<eagles0513875> any ideas as how to proceed woudl be greatly appreciated
<basse> eagles0513875: what does your "xinput --list" say?
<eagles0513875> basse: it lists it there ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                  id=11   [slave  pointer  (2)]
<eagles0513875> the system seems to find it
<basse> eagles0513875: does it show up in system settings?
<eagles0513875> basse: yes but no way to enable it though
<eagles0513875> as well in system settings its showing the right button as disabled
<basse> eagles0513875: have you tried enabling it with xinput ?   just thought..
<eagles0513875> no i have not how would i go about doing that
<basse> eagles0513875: xinput set-int-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 8 1
<eagles0513875> with sudo?
<basse> no need
<eagles0513875> nothing
<basse> :(  that is weird.
<eagles0513875> this is a first for me as well
<basse> eagles0513875: acer laptop?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> toshiba satellite s75-a7221 to be exact
<eagles0513875> very nice specced machine and great value for money for what i got it at price wise
<basse> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071125  here is something for etps/2 elantech  have you tried?
<eagles0513875> basse: gtried it but it didnt work either :(
<eagles0513875> dunno what else could be the issue here
<basse> eagles0513875: and surely you have tried fn key shortcut?
<eagles0513875> yes i have
<eagles0513875> and nothing
<eagles0513875> i have issues with those as well
<eagles0513875> not even the sound shortcuts work
<eagles0513875> as well as an issue with kmix
<basse> oh so there are other issues too?
<eagles0513875> yes quite a few i hate to say
<eagles0513875> i am wondering if the hardware is too new or what
<eagles0513875> basse: i had even setup xen hypervisor which when booting onto the xen kernel was causing a kernel panic
<Level15> hi, all. I have KVM on a 4 network interfaces server. i want my vms to have bridged network to my lan. should i set up a single bridge with all 4 nics or 1 bridge per nic?
<eagles0513875> Level15: that sounds more like an ubuntu-server question
<basse> eagles0513875: yea .. maybe it's loading wrong driver, or no driver..
<eagles0513875> how would i determine what its doing basse
<basse> eagles0513875: hmm.. well maybe checking the logs.. if dmesg has anything about input regarding your touchpad for example
<eagles0513875> basse: [   14.710268] psmouse serio2: elantech: assuming hardware version 4 (with firmware version 0x463f03) [   14.722774] psmouse serio2: elantech: Synaptics capabilities query result 0x10, 0x15, 0x0d.
<basse> eagles0513875: if you grep "Touchpad" ?
<eagles0513875> [   14.784544] input: ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input12  basse
<basse> eagles0513875: do you get anything from "xev" ?
<eagles0513875> i do but no response from the track pad
<basse> eagles0513875: what if you do : sudo od -x /dev/input/event11
<basse> and then try to pad
<eagles0513875> nothing
<basse> nothing in the console?
<basse> i even get stream when ive disabled the pad
<basse> it was event11 right?
<eagles0513875> id 11 yes
<genii> touchpad worked before?
<basse> eagles0513875: what does Xorg.0.log say about it?  no errors there?
<eagles0513875> genii: with windows yes but kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 it doesnt
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> basse: its event 12 at least that is what is showing up in the log
<basse> eagles0513875: so if event 12?  so if you do the sudo od -x /dev/input/event12  and try the pad you get stream?
<eagles0513875> nothing
<genii> Sounds disabled
<basse> yea, sounds like it.. so you should get your fn keys working so you can switch it on
<eagles0513875> let me paste bin the log
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373282/
<genii> eagles0513875: What is result from: xinput    (eg: what id# is it?)
<eagles0513875> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373284/
<genii> eagles0513875: I might try: xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 1
<eagles0513875> nothing
<genii> Hm.
 * genii ponders syndaemon
<eagles0513875> yofel: poke
<eagles0513875> maybe yofel might be able to help us shed some light as to my track pad issue
<yofel> I'm rather bad when it comes to input handling :/
<yofel> but let me read the backlog
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> yofel: at this point i would appreciate any help i can get, and that isnt the only issue either the keyboard shortcuts on top of the fn keys dont do anything they dont lower or raise the volume. also kmix doesnt work or display the correct channels to adjust the sound either
<eagles0513875> you have to open the full mixer to be able to adjust the levels
<yofel> did you try to select the master channel for kmix?
<yofel> maybe it's using the wrong one
<eagles0513875> yep that was that issue :) kmix issue sorted
<eagles0513875> now the other two im not sure about
<basse> eagles0513875: one more.. what you get with "synclient -l"
<eagles0513875> basse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373322/
<basse> eagles0513875: grr.. i was hoping for touchpadoff=1 :)
<basse> aynways you can always try.. "synclient TouchpadOff=0"
<basse> or toggle it .. =1  then =0
<eagles0513875> nothing at all
 * genii puts the Elantech people on his "bad, don't use" list
<eagles0513875> genii: tell me bout it
<basse> eagles0513875: well.. what if..
<eagles0513875> basse: what if what?
<eagles0513875> oh do tell ilove what ifs
<basse> eagles0513875: 1) sudo modprobe -r psmouse   2) sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<eagles0513875> ok now what
<eagles0513875> as its still not doing anything
<basse> any difference?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> yofel: i hope you devs can get things sorted for elantech touchpads
<yofel> me certainly not, stuff like that would be the field of ubuntu-x I think
<yofel> file a bug at least please
<genii> There seems to be one against elantech pads for xubuntu
<eagles0513875> yofel: i will let the triagers get that sorted out.
<genii> Also this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1219708
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1219708 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Asus synaptics/elantech touchpad not detected during or after fresh install" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> Riddell: just wanted to let you know :) keep up the great work with kubuntu you have me hooked on it as a distro :). except this current trackpad issue as well as the keyboard shortcut keys not working
<eagles0513875> that is exactly the issue i think
<eagles0513875> cuz this was a clean install but also occured after an upgrade
<eagles0513875> from 13.04 to 13.10
<genii> eagles0513875: I think you should probably add to the bug report above
<eagles0513875> ya i will
<eagles0513875> what else should i add?
<eagles0513875> the poster already posted alot of the stuff that could be of any use
<genii> eagles0513875: You should do at Konsole: ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-synaptics      and then it will gather stuff. Maybe add to the report some of the steps that were taken here in the channel as well that also did not work.
<basse> heh.. there was one post on ubuntuforums where a guy was able to use the fn-shortcut while in login prompt to enable the touchpad which was disabled by default..
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> sigh
<basse> yea
<eagles0513875> that is just messed up lol
<basse> what if your shortcut for disabling the pad?
<basse> what is*
<eagles0513875> FN+f5
<eagles0513875> basse: remember though i have shortcuts which arent working either
<eagles0513875> input is being taken
<basse> what you mean by input ?
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info fnfxd
<ubottu> fnfxd (source: fnfx): ACPI and hotkey daemon for Toshiba laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-14ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386)
<genii> eagles0513875: I might try installing that.
<eagles0513875> brb again
<basse> genii: well that sounds like a hit!
<genii> There is also toshset but I think it's more about other Toshiba-specific hardware than the keyboards
<eagles0513875> ya i hope so
<genii> !info toshset
<ubottu> toshset (source: toshset): Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.76-4 (saucy), package size 60 kB, installed size 237 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<eagles0513875> genii: ill owe you a few mugs of coffee and a few pints if that solved my shortcut issue
<genii> eagles0513875: Yer on! :)
<eagles0513875> genii: that didnt do anything :(
<basse> kind of funny that this came up today.. because ealier today i made myself a script to quickly turn off the keyboard and touchpad of my laptop when i'm using my external keyboard and wacom..   (i can then stack things on top of my laptops keyboard without it pressing anything down.. heh)
<genii> eagles0513875: Might need a reboot to work, actually
<eagles0513875> i did that
<eagles0513875> damn thing whn i hit fn f3 locks the computer and then it goes to black screen like its locked up horrendously
<eagles0513875> heading home talk later
<genii> Hm
<basse> eagles0513875: driver issues i'm sure.. maybe if you have time, and fast connection.. download some other distro live cd and try with that.. something completely different like fedora or.. i dont know..
<basse> if they work fine there.. see what different drivers are loaded.. compare.. something.
<basse> i'm lucky to have everything working out of the box.. and with this new kubuntu version i again have wireless light showing up again too :) that was the last thing that didn't work.. wireless worked fine, but led didn't.. now i have that too..
#kubuntu 2013-11-07
<noaxess_mobile> hey all
<noaxess_mobile> upgraded to 13.10 now i see login screen but can't login.. i can enter password and press enter.. after 2seconds logon screen is back
<noaxess_mobile> have nvidia on a asus n76vz
<noaXess> hi there
<noaXess> my problem.. upgraded right now a machine from 13.04 to 13.10.. and now i get X.Org Segmentation fault at address 0x88
<noaXess> back.. grrr
<noaXess> thats what i get, if i try to login on the upgraded 13.10 machine http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373686/
<noaXess> any elp is welcome
<gassho> aloha
<noaXess> hey gassho
<noaXess> any hint about my problem?
<ablyss> noaXess, looks like you could disable glx
<noaXess> how to?
<ablyss> noaXess, see http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu:Saucy  search keyword "Reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ablyss> noaXess, maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg would reset to default mesa driver until you fix the other problem
<noaXess> i dont have any /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. so just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ablyss> noaXess, i would guess yes, shouldn't hurt
<noaXess> no way :(
<gassho> how do i download complete kubuntu 13.10 source :V
<noaXess> i also cant get into cli with CTRL+ALT+F1
<noaXess> ablyss: restart after reconfigure or just restart lightdm?
<jalcine> gassho: that's a lot of code; I can tell you how to get KDE's sources
<ablyss> noaXess, yes that's good TTY1 works.  There you can sudo service lightdm restart
<noaXess> ablyss: i can't to to tty.. i'm on the machine from remote over ssh..
<noaXess> thats the prob..
<noaXess> with 13.04 all has worked fine.. and the intel grafic too...
<gassho> 'Could not download all repository indexes'
<noaXess> and now.. nothing.. grrr
<gassho> how dear jalcine
<ablyss> noaXess, just sudo service lightdm restart will suffice
<ablyss> noaXess,  no need to reboot
<noaXess> but no luck.. same problem, error after enter password and login
<jalcine> gassho: using kdesrc-build; a lá apt-get
<noaXess> ablyss: reinstall anything? xorg. intel driver?
<ablyss> noaXess, sounds like the video card is not supported fully.  hmmm
<noaXess> ablyss: in this machine.. also a nvidia card is integrated..
<noaXess> but main card is the intel..
<noaXess> nvidia is only usable with bumblebee.
<noaXess> ablyss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373815/
<ablyss> noaXess, perhaps switch to VGI.  turn off DVI/hdmi in bios
<ablyss> VGA sry
<noaXess> ??
<noaXess> the notebook display is connected to the intel card
<ablyss> noaXess, oh... that's true..
<noaXess> and i can't disable hdmi in bios..
<ablyss> noaXess, righty.. you  might need to remvoe the nvidia module
<noaXess> ablyss: all of them http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373820/
<noaXess> all which ar ii, right=
<noaXess> all which ar ii, right?
<ablyss> noaXess, i would yes
<ablyss> noaXess, i notice you dont have nvidia-current listed
<noaXess> yes.. it a newer one..
<noaXess> ablyss: still no luck ... uaaaa
<noaXess> i think it a intel driver problem.. hm..
<ablyss> noaXess, maybe this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/307452/geforce-gt650m-laptop-driver
<noaXess> ablyss: this is strange.. its a asus 76vz but look here: Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. N56VZ
<noaXess> asus n76vz
<ablyss> noaXess, also check this out http://www.nvidia.de/object/cuda_1_1_beta.html
<noaXess> it's not nvidia specifix i think.. cause main grafic is intel..
<ablyss> noaXess, nope its intel with nvidia VGA
<noaXess> ablyss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6373871/
<noaXess> ok.. so you mean nvidia driver need to be installed?
<ablyss> noaXess, from what I can tell it's nvidia VGA
<ablyss> noaXess, http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=N76VZ&os=30
<noaXess> ill install back nvidia-current
<noaXess> ablyss: i see.. but there are two grafic drivers..
<noaXess> one for nvidia another for intel
<ablyss> noaXess, oh sure is.  I see three. two for nvidia and one for intel
<noaXess> but if i look at X.org.0.log it breaks on intel (0)
<noaXess> WUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<noaXess> installed nvida-current.. and YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<noaXess> seas nvidia-319 is buggy for kernel 3.11
<ablyss> noaXess, nvidia-current worked?
<noaXess> wait.. gimme a minute.. right back ;)
<noaXess1> here i am ;)
<noaXess1> come back soon
<noaXess> here i am realy ;)
<noaXess> ablyss: thanks.. for hint ;)
<ablyss> noaXess, sure thing..  i'm glad i could be hintful :-)
<noaXess> whats now.. seams effects are not enabled .. hm.
<noaXess> now just bring back desktop effects.. cause i love them.. now just a 2d desktop..
<ablyss> noaXess, shift+Alt+F12
<noaXess> no fading and so on..
<noaXess> seams destkp effect system not running
<noaXess> will try reinstall nvidia-319.. maybe if it is new compiled for kernel 3.11 it works...
<gassho> :T
<gassho> i meant the source for all the packages
<noaXess> ok.. now also with nvidia-319 it works.. hm... bu no desktop effects..
<trung_> exit
<noaXess> ablyss: i got effects back ;) https://plus.google.com/105093959267719281067/posts/LcTyfzwcAXt
<jalcine> noaXess: the best part of KDE ;)
<Guest901> test
<MangaKaDenza> test  denied
<demsking__> hi
<TheyTookErJobs> Hello all, I just installed Kubuntu and I must say - it's beautiful.
<TheyTookErJobs> I don't see any file browsers though?
<TheyTookErJobs> oh, Dolphin, n/m
<TheyTookErJobs> Anyone alive?
<MangaKaDenza> hai
<TheyTookErJobs> Hey Manga, how are ya? This rooms a lively bunch at night ;)
<MangaKaDenza> :P
<TheyTookErJobs> I just installed Kubuntu for the first time tonight. First time experiencing KDE as well and it's beautiful.
<TheyTookErJobs> It really is, it's fantastic
<MangaKaDenza> yep
<TheyTookErJobs> No need for unity or gnome hah
<TheyTookErJobs> KDE was the last one I tried
<TheyTookErJobs> I can't seem to get the right default sound output to show in my master volume though? I went into the mixer and set the right one as the master but it still controls some other sound device I didn't know I had
<TheyTookErJobs> ah I got it. Had to select the other one even though it was showing as the master and then back to the real one. weird bug.
<eagles0513875> hey all I have tried everything under the sun to get my track pad working even stuff I have found online its an elantech trackpad and im at my wits end. I have never had this happen in kubuntu with any release I have used. anyone have any ideas
<jussi> eagles0513875: have you tired this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2071125 (youll need to translate the gnome specific commands, but otherwise should work
<eagles0513875> jussi: yes and still nothing
<jussi> eagles0513875: there are several solutions, the best on seems to be blacklisting, noted abit further down. also, note the turning it on at login item
<eagles0513875> tried turning it on at login time and nothing, but how would i determine what i need to black list?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> Please view this picture : http://pbrd.co/1iOrP4Z and this paste : http://pastebin.com/r70vbhQd
<mah454> I can not use kaddressbook
<mah454> How can fix it ?
<jussi> eagles0513875: the thread tells you which module (never mind the name)
<eagles0513875> ok will try them out
<eagles0513875> on a different note jussi is there a way in kmix to set permanently which master channel to use as it seems to revert to the one which doesnt work after a reboot
<jussi> mah454: Ive no idea how to fix that, perhaps try #kontact ?
<jussi> eagles0513875: system settings/multimedia/audio and video settings then make the one you want highest priority (I think that is what you are asking)
<eagles0513875> O_o i changed the default in there already and its working just fine as i had no audio output when i first started.
<eagles0513875> kmix on the other hand uses the channel which has no output as the master by default. I go in and change it from the kmix master channel select menu but on reboot it doesnt use that same setting
<lordievader> Good morning.
<eagles0513875> hey lordievader
<chuwie> hi guys! my setup: kubuntu 13.10, laptop and an external monitor, I want to have a panel on both Monitors (easy) but when I am using just the laptop the panel of my external monitor is shown on the laptop monitor - how can i change that?
<Wizard> chuwie: I belive panel has an something like "omnipresent".
<Wizard> "An something", sheesh ;P
<Wizard> How did you set panel to appear on both screens? You added new panel?
<chuwie> i added a new one on my 2nd screen
<chuwie> and when I'm going out with my laptop the panel of the 2nd screen appears as well...
<Wizard> That's quite logical, you have *two* panels, KDE rearanges them when you turn your seconf monitor off ;)
<chuwie> i just switched from gnome to kde so everything is quite new (and better as far as i can see)
<chuwie> ok... i didn't know that.. thx wizard
<Wizard> Don't worry, I belive KDE has some setting for you.
<Wizard> Either check in systemsettings, on click that blob at the end of your panel and look through "more options"
<Wizard> There should be something like 'show on all screens'.
<chuwie> I will check that out when I am back home! KDE has so much settings - but finally I can customize my desktop out of the box.
<Wizard> chuwie: Some conside multitude of options as a blessing. Some - as a nightmare.
<chuwie> Wizard: true.. I was quite happy with gnome - until the started to remove stuff...
<chuwie> *they
<Wizard> Same could be say about KDE. Things change. Some people are happy with changes, others aren't. Nothing unusual.
<Wizard> For example, I was mad when linux distros started upgrading KDE 1 to KDE 2.
<Wizard> Many people was.
<Wizard> Same thing happened during 3 to 4 transition.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<apel7> hi, is anybody there willing to help me? I'm doing a course about free software and I need to interview someone involved in free software projects. Is anybody interested in answering some questions? It's only about 15 questions. Thank you
<chaudhary> I'm free right now apel7 :)
<BluesKaj> apel7. best to ask the devs in #kubuntu-devel or #kde-devel
<Wizard> Yup.
<apel7> ok, thank you
<Wizard> BluesKaj is involved in Kubuntu dev process too!
 * Wizard hides.
<[Raiden]> I want to install 4.11.3, but I have to wait ...
<Wizard> Wait for what?
<BluesKaj> I don't do polls , his request has nothing to do wit kubuntu support and I'm not developer , but I am a tester, Wizard
<Wizard> :>
<[Raiden]> Wizard: no builds for Kubuntu
<Wizard> Well, since .3 is a patch release it should apear in main repos soon.
<Wizard> No need to hurry.
<[Raiden]> ok )
<Wizard> In 13.10.
<BluesKaj> [Raiden]. make sure you have your backport repos enabled and when it's available you'll just need to upgrade
<Wizard> Oh, so .3 won't hit official repos?
<Wizard> Or will, but later later?
<BluesKaj> usually later
<[Raiden]> t's all clear. I would like to say that makes longer than I would like. In opensuse already available.  :)
<BluesKaj> but I'm not sure how much later since I don't pay much attention after I have it
<Wizard> Well, since KDE is essential part of Kubuntu and it is big, adaptation can take some time.
<BluesKaj> [Raiden]. it's not a big change anyway , barely notice any difference
<BluesKaj> the big changeis coming with KDE 5 methinks
<jussi> nah, kde5 change wont be like the kde3->4 change
<Wizard> Rather like 2->3.
<BluesKaj> jussi. well I hope not , that was almost a complete disaster
<BluesKaj> ruined kmail and kontact for me , just as an example
<jussi> kmail is ok, works for me (Im using it on a daily basis at work)
<jussi> kontact also
<BluesKaj> not here , it segfaults after a week or so
<alvin> Kmail works fine here (at the moment). But every hour or so, plasma-desktop crashes and comes back again.
<student> tüdelü
<student> whats up
<BluesKaj> student. kubuntu support , if you need it :)
<BluesKaj> alvin. have you updated/upgraded lately?
<student> heuren david
<student_> mooin
<alvin> BluesKaj: Yes, to 13.10. But I remember it happening before. KDE version on raring was the same, right? (when using kubuntu-ppa)
<BluesKaj> alvin. do you mean the backports ?
<alvin> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> could be a graphics glitch too , alvin , I don't recall many similar issues with other users, alvin
<alvin> It's random. Several times during the day. Graphic driver is nouveau.
<Wizard> alvin: Is anything being printed to .xsession-errors during crash?
<BluesKaj> then you have an nvidia gpu , have you considered the additional drivers available in kmenu>apps>system ?
<BluesKaj> alvin.^
<alvin> BluesKaj: considered, yes. But I'd rather use the open source drivers for stability.
<alvin> Let me see...
<BluesKaj> uhm, well doesn't seem stable to me
<alvin> Script for cjkv started at run_im.
<alvin> Script for default started at run_im.
<Wizard> Nothing special :(
<alvin> That's the contents of .xsession-errors.
<Wizard> When plasma crashes, does KDE spit its crash report window?
<BluesKaj> alvin. have you even tried the proprietary drivers , they are very stable on most nvidia equipped pcs
<alvin> I believe so. I normally read it every time nepomuk/virtuoso/akonadi crashes, but the plasma-desktop actually recovers. I'll see if I can read something next time.
<alvin> BluesKaj: Yes, but it was years ago.
<alvin> I believe in the open source drivers, so I use them. If something goes wrong, I'll be sure to report it :-)
<BluesKaj> alvin. then don't carry an opinion for yrs that isn't valid anymore
<alvin> I can imagine the nVidia drivers to be faster, but not to be more integrated with the rest of the system.
<Wizard> I belive this may be bug.
<alvin> Switching between X and the command line was easier with the open source drivers. It might be that this has changed of course. Still no reason to use proprietary software over open source.
<student> schwulen joe
<kubuntu> deng mam
<student> wasch willscht dusch
<Guest1593> dein mammesch
<student> wien ass den schwulen gabu
<Guest1593> du bass den schwulen gabu
<student__> deng mamm
<student> gue naicht
<IdleOne> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<student_> schwulen krystian
<BluesKaj> well, that's your call alvin , but being an idealist is fine if stuff works , not so much if it doesn't , reality is that the proprietary drivers do better job than nouveau on most setups
<student> tüdelü
<student__> den polak luutscht dem luka seng chicken
<student> deng mam ass neidesch well ech him seng aarbescht klauen
<alvin> I don't game. This is my workstation at work. On my laptop the proprietary drivers don't detect the DPI correctly, while nouveau does. So, it's really easier.
<student__> jo als pute
<BluesKaj> student__. English please or join #ubuntu-de
<alvin> I think nouveau as default was and is still a good choice.
<student> safd
<student___> 8=========================================>
<student___> decken bunnes
<student> penisverlängerungsgerär
<student___> xD
<student__> deng mamm jitzt op dech
<student> Blueskaj shudup bitsch
<student> *bitch
<BluesKaj> alvin. not if plasma keeps crashing intermittently
<alvin> I doubt that that's the reason, but I'll try to find out.
<BluesKaj> !COC | student
<ubottu> student: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<BluesKaj> alvin. it's certainly worth a try tho.
<alvin> BluesKaj: True. i'll wait for another crash and after that, I'll switch the driver. That's still by using jockey, no?
<BluesKaj> alvin , the additional drivers GUI in kmenu>apps>system, is the best method and it uses jockey
<alvin> thx
<BluesKaj> IdleOne. , ah , you picked up on all the joins from one IP ...good eyes
<IdleOne> I figured they might get bored, they didn't :/
<Wizard> IdleOne++
<BluesKaj> yeah , silly stuff , thinking all those joins would muck things up for us
<eagles0513875> hey agai n
<konsu> Wizard: then let us be happy about how things are now... and welcome change :D
<Wizard> konsu: ?
<konsu> Wizard: former chuwie
<Wizard> You change nicks often than I change pants.
<konsu> lolz - just forgot to change it back and now i am to lazy to do it...
<Wizard> konsu: So, did you find this setting?
<konsu> Wizard: not home yet.. still sitting in Uni, Software Quality lecture
<Wizard> Boring! Go home and code something useful.
<Wizard> Nobody cares about software quality. Trust me. I'm an engeeneer.
<konsu> Wizard: I can't otherwise i will not get a mark
<Wizard> (And let's take it to #kubuntu-offtopic)
<konsu> k
<ovidiu-florin> I just installed a 12.04.3 at someone, and installed all the updates using a 3G modem. I can't get the DSL connection to work. it just won't connect. what am I missing? is there something broken?
<alvin> I haven't used DSL in years. Maybe an extra package is needed? Let's see...
<genii> ovidiu-florin: Did you go through the checklist: Cord is good? Ethernet adapter works? Router/modem is doing the authentication and just giving DHCP to computer? Ethernet adapter is brought up last so that it's settings are the ones being used?
<ovidiu-florin> genii: Everything works on windows. There is no router/modem envolved. It's a direct connection using pppoe
<alvin> My first idea was a missing network-manager-pptp package, but that seems to be installed by default
<alvin> No modem involved?
<alvin> ovidiu-florin: Do you mean, a LAN connection? What device creates the connection? The pc?
<ovidiu-florin> alvin: yes. maybe it's the internal "modem" of the laptop. But I'm connecting using an standard RJ-45 cable
<ovidiu-florin> alvin: yes
<alvin> If you're using RJ45 the modem creates the connection.
<genii> There must be a modem of some sort in the equation. Perhaps it's in bridged mode and the PC has to do the auth
<alvin> So, what network devices do you have? eth0 I suppose?
<ovidiu-florin> I have a cable that comes from a ISP device on the hallway to all the neighbours as an upt cable with an rj-45 at the end
<CollinAspire> Hi
<alvin> ovidiu-florin: Try the command nm-tool and look for "Device"
<ovidiu-florin> alvin: I'm not at that computer right now
<ovidiu-florin> but I've also found that problem with every Kubuntu I've used on that tipe of connection
<alvin> Oh, ok. Well, if you don't have to do any settings in Windows, it should be the same in Kubuntu. Kubuntu uses NetworkManager, and when you put in a cable, that'll ask an address by DHCP.
<ovidiu-florin> I have to do something in windows
<ovidiu-florin> alvin: here: http://tutoriale.eul.ro/aplicatii/cum-se-creeaza-conexiune-de-internet-pppoe-de-la-rds-in-windows-xp-tutorial/
<ovidiu-florin> it's in romanian
<ovidiu-florin> but the images are in english
<ovidiu-florin> this is how it must be done on windows
 * Wizard lurks only to check how does Romanian langage look :>
<alvin> ovidiu-florin: I see. Well, then Kubuntu is more or less the same. There's a DSL type in NetworkManager
<genii> So the modem is in bridged mode and the computers all authenticate to the ISP
<genii> With this type of way, if you have more than 2-3 computers hooked up each authenticating, the ISP normally will only let only 2 connect at the same time. This is why most people would use a router in between to do the authentication instead.
<ovidiu-florin> I know that
<ovidiu-florin> the router is broken
<ovidiu-florin> they'll get a new one later this month
<alvin> That is correct. The trick is to let Windows end the connection and release the IP. (ipconfig /release)
<ovidiu-florin> but this still needs to work.
<alvin> ovidiu-florin: Have you tried using NetworkManager (Add Connection > DSL)
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> and I've added the Username and password
<ovidiu-florin> and used the defaults for the rest
<ovidiu-florin> does not connect
<alvin> ovidiu-florin: If that didn't work, look in /var/log/syslog what goes wrong when making the connection
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried to check and uncheck the authentication and other things and still it does not connect
<ovidiu-florin> aham
<ovidiu-florin> I always forget about the logs
<alvin> They can come in handy :-)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ovidiu-florin> hey lordievader
<ovidiu-florin> any experience in pppoe connections in Kubuntu?
<lordievader> Nope, sorry.
<genii> ovidiu-florin: The alternate way is to use pppoeconf at commandline to set up the connection, then in /etc/network/interfaces to put a post-up directive of pon dsl-provider and a post-down directive of poff dsl-provider
<genii> The pppoeconf package is usually on the CD/DVD so that you don't require a connection to install it
<ovidiu-florin> I made it work like that once before, but why does  network manager work?
<ovidiu-florin> still
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I tried to kill and restart plasma-desktop and no difference
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: And restarting lightdm?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: haven't tried that
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Also kill sigint (thought that was default) or sigkill (-9?) (not sure of the conversion.. let me check)
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I use pkill
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: But just pkill? No additional flags?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: killed and started again plasma-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: yup
<ovidiu-florin> and it works now
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> so it was owncloud
<ovidiu-florin> aparently there is a probem in owncloud it it looses the connection to the server, it breaks plasma
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: That is odd, file a bug ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know if I can deplicate this environment
<bjrohan> For those who were helping me get my graphics and sound back on track after the 13.10 upgrade. They now work . .  I think. I have yet to replug into the HDMI output to TV, but it is all back to normal. For beats audio in the sound settings I changed from the intel =ref to hp_dv something or other
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. I have been a Kubuntu user for a little over a year.  I like it. That being said I want to get more into the nuts and bolts of Linux, and honestly will need something that forces me to do so, or at least gives me more of a reason to. Does that make sense? Would arch do this
<genii> bjrohan: For a good learning exercise about Linux in general, I would recommend to do at least once the Linux From Scratch
<genii> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<bjrohan> I had used Linux from scratch . . . in 1996 when I first used Linux via RedHat :-)
<bjrohan> had to compile my own kernel with the correct drivers. But, that was long ago
<bjrohan> genii: Another question, can I save the file in my home dir, and then reuse them when I switch to a new distro?
<genii> bjrohan: If you are again using KDE desktop, all the stuff in /home/yourname/.kde   directory should still be relevant. But since different distros often use different paths for things, there may be some breakage on other things.
<bjrohan> genii: gotcha, but if I install LibreOffice, all of those files will still work, mp3's etc
<bjrohan> May have to redo desktop settings, etc
<genii> bjrohan: LibreOffice I'm not sure. But if you just have say a bunch of mp3 in your Downloads folder or so, those will still be good of course
<bjrohan> I figured as much, but just wanted some thoughts
<bjrohan> I imagine I could use a Live USB to test it out and see?
<ronnoc> Hi all. Can someone remind me of the app that lets you take 2 or 3 pictures and merges them into one allowing you to adjust the angles of the pictures, etc? Like the one used in the latest KDE announcement: http://kde.org/announcements/4.11/screenshots/jpg/send-later.jpg
<ronnoc> I totally forgot the name >.<
<genii> !info enblend
<ubottu> enblend (source: enblend-enfuse): image blending tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.0+dfsg-6ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1830 kB, installed size 4813 kB
<eagles0513875> any audio experts in here i change the master channel that kmix should use but on reboot it reverts to previous setting
<eagles0513875> it seems like the settings for audio in system settings are totally ignored and at least what ever i change to there are ignored
<wissam> Hi,kubuntu 13.10 freezes completely when unplugging charger at random times ,i try to boot with "edd=off" and so far no freezes happenned. so what does edd=off means?
<george_> hello. where is the location folder of kde weather icons?
<genii> george: It uses the icons of the theme you use. So /usr/share/icons/<theme-name>/ <icon-dimensions>/status/
<ronnoc> thx genii!
<genii> ronnoc: You're welcome
<ovidiu-florin> genii: I have a kubuntu 13.10 in forn ot fme with the same pppoe connection
<ovidiu-florin> how do I do this in the new interface?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't see a connect button
<ovidiu-florin> the eth0 network devide does not apear in the NM
<ronnoc> genii: There was / is a GUI app for this as well, but the console version will work for me & is already installed by default.
<ovidiu-florin> alvin: ^^
<genii> ovidiu-florin: Probably will be not named eth0 but ppp0
<genii> Apologies on lag, my work is somewhat busy right now.
<ovidiu-florin> genii: I've added a dsl connection in the new network manager
<ovidiu-florin> what now?
<genii> ovidiu-florin: Can you ping any place?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm also using wireless
<ovidiu-florin> wireless is connected and it works
<ovidiu-florin> and in the edit connections in NM it shows that the DSL is not connected
<genii> ovidiu-florin: My connections are manually set in interfaces file so I don't normally bother with the network manager. But I think you can connect if it is double-clicked, or perhaps it's right click for context menu of connect/disconnect
<ovidiu-florin> there is no context menu
<genii> alvin or some other who uses NM regularly could probably assist more
<genii> ovidiu-florin: Apologies on not being of more assistance, but as I said, I don't even normally use it :)
<volkan> hello, do you know the reason why kde 4.11. update did not arrive for Kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> volkan: not packaged yet?
<soee> 4.11.3 ?
<volkan> ovidiu-florin: i dont know, i guess, i have backports enabled but have not come yet
<volkan> soee: yes
<DarthCodus> My kubuntu freezes on wakeup from sustpend after the 13.10 upgrade
<DarthCodus> the dmesg has:
<DarthCodus> *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting
<DarthCodus> errors
<DarthCodus> thinsg have been fine with the 3.8.0-19 kernel though
<Rory> DarthCodus: Just to clarify, you mean things are now fine, or things are now broken?
<DarthCodus> Rory: they are broken on the newer kernel
<Rory> DarthCodus: What hardware do you have, is it a laptop?
<DarthCodus> yep
<DarthCodus> it's a dell 7520, gpu: amd 7730m, cpu: i7-3612qm
<DarthCodus> Rory: ^
<gassho> how do i play a dvd on this here dragon player
<genii> gassho: Usually Play Media... then choose Disc
<Gabriella-Keilan> Why is it that every time I join a channel there is absolutely nothing going on? There are a lot of people here, but absolutely no activity other than xxx has joined, yyy has left.
<Gabriella-Keilan> This is no use, I am out of here. Goodbye.
<genii> No news is usually good news.
 * genii goes back to coffee
<glenrock> when i right click an open window and choose "Show a launcher when not running", how do you control the size of those launcher icons?
#kubuntu 2013-11-08
<RoyalCat> Hello, I would appreciate some help regarding pppoeconf on kubuntu 13.10
<RoyalCat> I have connected to a DSL connection using pppoeconf, but network manager seems to be unable to register eth0 (Either for DSL or other ethernet connections), ifup/ifdown pon/poff did not help. Could resetting certain config files help?
<mh_> Hello everybody.
<mh_> I am not sure whether I encountered a bug or I can't get access-point mode to work.
<mh_> The first time I created a Wireless (shared) connection everything worked flawlessly. Now I have no idea how to "connect to" (create) the network again. It is not among the "previous connections" and even if I delete it and create again from scratch nothing happens.
<glenrock> i just did a fresh install and install the nvidia 319 package via Additional Drivers.   my fonts then got huge and ugly.   i see some stuff in google but nothing current.  any ideas?
<goodtime> with the kubuntu OS glenrock?
<goodtime> glenrock: ?
<glenrock> goodtime: yes, 13.10
<goodtime> ok goto settings then toapplications and apperance and there is a font setting there i belive
<glenrock> yes, i've tried restoring defaults,  making sure antialiasing is correct, etc.   i can't get it quite right
<goodtime> yes there is
<glenrock> the fonts on the login screen are bigger than they should be too
<goodtime> the defaults might not work you might have to set it manualy
<glenrock> ok, i'll experiment with DPI, etc
<goodtime> hmmm ok
<goodtime> it should be ajustable
<glenrock> there are a few versions of the nvidia driver available, i'm going to try an older one and see what happens
<goodtime> oh ok that can be tricky,yeah... _-_
<goodtime> -_-
<goodtime> there are too many modules sometimes i think
<TheyTookerJobs> Hi, I am new to KUBuntu and Linux. I have a drive that I want to format in ntfs so windows can share it. I went into KDE Partition Manager, created a new partition table and told it to format it as ntfs. The partition manager still shows it as unallocated. How can I go about assigning this to something like /storage in a way windows will also see this drive?
<TheyTookerJobs> Just tells me error create a new partition on /dev/sdb
<hyper_ch> hmmm, is there a smart way to get kernel 3.12 in saucy?
<Unit193> hateball: What do you think you need it for?
<hateball> Who knows
<Unit193> Wow, I really need to tab complete more than one letter, but :lazy:
<Unit193> hyper_ch: ^, what do you need it for?
<hyper_ch> Unit193: optimus support
<hyper_ch> (native)
<hyper_ch> (among others)
<Unit193> Edgers isn't quite stable, but that's one way.
<hyper_ch> :)
<Unit193> You won't get it in the normal repos, though.
<hyper_ch> another option would be to go into the dark abyss of self-compiling
<Unit193> Yep, but not quite supported.
<MangaKaDenza> ##werewolf
<Wizard> Good morning.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<excognac> hi anybody else has problems in 12.04 with timed shut down?
<Rory> excognac: What problem are you having?
<excognac> Rory: everytime it bugs and never shuts down correctly. otherwise i have no problems with anything not even with hibernate. it's a laptop
<Rory> excognac: So you try to shut your machine down but it doesn't shut down> Where does "timed" come into this?
<excognac> Rory: sudo shut down +n
<excognac> eg 30
<Rory> excognac: Does regular shutdown work? ie is it only timed shutdown that fails?
<excognac> Rory: exactly
<excognac> regardless i do +n or hh:mm
<Rory> excognac: What happens instead of it shutting down?
<excognac> kde-plasma crashes, bug report pops. but bug reporting is buggy, as it always has been
<jonfiser1963> #KUBUNTU
<jonfiser1963> #KUNBUNTU
<yossarianuk> ok - bit of a major issue - in our office the kerio firewall/gateway keeps terminating connections to ubuntu's servers - apt-get will just keep re-trying to download the same file (usually a 10+MB file) over and over again (forever)
<yossarianuk> its effecting about 5 people running kubuntu
<Wizard> LOL, you run router on windows :>
<yossarianuk> can I change any apt-get settings to try to prevent this - i.e somehow make it more firewall friendly?
<Wizard> yossarianuk: Yes, you can.
<Wizard> Although it is not apt-get which acts weird. Your "firewall" does.
<yossarianuk> I'm asking as I had a similar thing with arch linux - with that you can choose rsync / wget  as the download mechanism.
<Wizard> Well, the issue is that something kills apt-get connection, right?
<yossarianuk> Wizard: what can I do (in terms of apt-get)
<yossarianuk> ps - we'bve found out why - the kerio gateway is actually Linux btw
<yossarianuk> (/tmp is full)
<Wizard> :D
 * Wizard hands beer of victory to yossarianuk.
<yossarianuk> * Drinks beer !
<Wizard> yossarianuk: /me or /action, depending on your irc client ;)
<yossarianuk> ah - thanks
<daemongnome> what is the Xapian index
<daemongnome> and why is it updating
<daemongnome> weird name
<daemongnome> sounds like something from outer space
<soee> denysonique, this maybe http://xapian.org/ ? :)
<Danato> is anyone available to answer a probably simple question?
<lordievader> !ask | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Danato> ubottu: ill keep that in mind, thanks. But ive found the solution in another channel
<ubottu> Danato: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jalcine> lol
<Danato> lmao
<daemongnome> Xapian, looks like a right bunch of neckbeards made this one up
<incognito> Hi everyone, I have a wifi connection problem with my laptop. My lenovo laptop has a useless wifi adapter (Atheros AR9285) of which doesn't exist a working driver, so I have bought a usb wifi adapter (Asus n10) which is linux compatible. The problem's that when i use that to connect to router, I notice the same problems I had using the internal adapter (low signal power, connection lost every 5 minutes, extreme connection slowness)!
<incognito> How could it be? What can I do to solve this problem? Thanks
<ikonia> incognito: how are you using / seeing the same problem as the old one, as you said there was no working driver
<incognito> ikonia: theoretically the working driver exists, but practically that's not true
<ikonia> incognito: ok, so what chipset is in your new wireless device
<incognito> ikonia: lsusb output => Realtek RTL8188SU
<ikonia> incognito: ok, so have you checked the status/known problems with that chipset ?
<ikonia> incognito: looks like a lot of known problems with that chipset on linux
<ikonia> looks like you can get it working, but it requires effort and depend on your kernel and device firmware
<incognito> ikonia: Oh... I have read that usb adapter was completely linux compatible
<ikonia> incognito: where did you read that ?
<ikonia> (I don't doubt it, I'm just reading a lot of historical problems/changes with this module in the kernel)
<incognito> First of all on Amazon site, then on other web sites
<ikonia> http://www.asus.com/Networking/USBN10/
<ikonia> asus site says support windows 7 and mac 10.6
<ikonia> that' doesn't mean "that it" but that's what the vendor supports
<ikonia> which isn't a great start
<incognito> ikonia: On the package there's written "linux compatible" too...
<ikonia> the official linux driver prodided by realteak appears to have supported at the 2.6 kernel, and you have to use a different module for the 3.X kernel, which isn't native to that
<ikonia> incognito: it is linux compatible, but for the 2.6 kernel, and via a generic module in the 3.X kernel, which may explain a lot of the problems I'm reading about
<incognito> ikonia: That's a bad thing...
<ikonia> http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=USB-N10&os=29
<ikonia> I suspect you'll see a similar problem with the firmware too, although I don't know for a fact
<incognito> ikonia: I try to install the original firmware... Let's see
<ikonia> don't rush in
<ikonia> re-read what I just said
<incognito> ikonia: I have read it, but have I any alternative roads?
<eutheria> not sure if i will get moaned at for not using kubuntu directory, but i installed mint 15, thought maybe i will try kde, installed kubuntu desktop and here i am with kde,  the only weird thing i have is that the context menu's appear in a base theme rather than oxygen, which just seems like something is broken
<Tm_T> eutheria: we cannot know what mint does so we cannot support it (:
<eutheria> as i did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it installed from the normal ubuntu location
<eutheria> that it isn't any different
<lordievader> Does Mint use Ubuntu repo's?
<eutheria> yes
<eutheria> all mint seems to be is a ppa on top of ubuntu, their ppa contains mate, cinnamon and mdm
<lordievader> Didn't know that. Learn something new everyday ;)
<lordievader> eutheria: Anyhow I think this is more a question for #linuxmint-help.
<eutheria> i think they just add their own theme, it is supposed to be "untouched" as far as things go
<Tm_T> eutheria: atleast back in the day there were numerous incompatible changes done in mint, but yeah this is for kubuntu not mint-kde or any other derivative
<Cayton> Hi all! I am using Kubuntu 13.10. How can I change the wallpaper at the lock screen?
<lordievader> Cayton: Hmm, I have done that before. But how... give me a bit.
<Cayton> lordievader: Thank you, i am waiting
<lordievader> Cayton: System Settings -> Display and Monitor -> Screen Locker -> Set "Screen locker type" to "Desktop Widgets" and hit "Configure".
<Cayton> lordievader: Then I have this annoying menu in the upper right corner and i have to hit "Esc" for entering my password..
<lordievader> Cayton: For as far as I know, this is the only way.
<Cayton> Okay, Thank you. Is there no configuration file?
<lordievader> Cayton: Probably, don't know where though. Look through ~/.kde/share/[config|apps]
<eagles0513875> anyone have an idea how i can permanently set the master channel in kmix
<eutheria> how can i stop a windows from going transparent when it is dragged?
<Cayton> lordievader: Thank you, i'll look. May i can change the standard wallpaper link at /usr/share/wallpapers. Its just an idea, but i'll try this too
<lordievader> Cayton: Good luck!
<dhaumann> Riddell: can you comment on http://lists.kde.org/?l=kwrite-devel&m=138391610526303&w=2 ? It's about Python 3 in Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<therazr> Anyone using ibus with kubuntu 13.10?
<lordievader> therazr: At times, yes.
<therazr> lordievader: How do you configure it, and make it default?
<lordievader> therazr: I don't have it as default. I simply start it when I need it.
<therazr> lordievader: What language do you input with ibus?
<lordievader> therazr: Japanese.
<therazr> lordievader: Yea me 2, but how do I make programs like libreoffice and firefox aware that I'm using ibus to input?
<therazr> I tried to use "export..." lines in .bashrc but still I can't input in Firefox and some GTK software (i have ibus-gtk installed)
<lordievader> therazr: You have enabled ibus? Nowadays the shortcut seems to be super+space.
<therazr> lordievader: yes
<therazr> lordievader: tell me the steps you take to input
<lordievader> therazr: I run in a shell or in krunner the ibus-daemon, hit super+space, and I can type Japanese: やった！
<therazr> :(
<therazr> Is it kubuntu 13.10? And what packages do you have installed, related to Japanese
<therazr> and ibus
<lordievader> therazr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6382865/ and their dependencies, I run 14.04. (That is not a typo)
<therazr> thanks man, will take a look. Btw you are bleeding edge :)
<lordievader> therazr: Hmm, I see your problem. Firefox ignores ibus. I know notice that chrome doesn't like ibus either.
<therazr> lordievader: So ibus doesn't work in Firefox for you too?
<lordievader> therazr: Nope. Nor in chrome.
<therazr> yea. Could you try installing ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3 and tell me what gives?
<therazr> lordievader: Very bad since sometimes I need to rely on Google Translate for some things :S
<lordievader> therazr: Will you be available later? I'm going to the supermarket to get some dinner.
<therazr> lordievader: Maybe, can't tell for sure. Anyway, thanks for your help, I'll try some fixes.
<lordievader> Good luck anyhow ;)
<mah454> I have a big problem with nepomukindexer , this service use 95~100% CPU Usage !!!!
<mah454> How can fix it ?
<mah454> My laptop restarted !
<lordievader> mah454: Disable it ;) (If you don't use it)
<seattlegaucho> mah454, I usually turn off nepomunk ... I haven't found a use for it and unless you have a powerful machine, it takes too many resources
<mah454> lordievader: what program disable ?
<seattlegaucho> mah454, disable nepomunk, look it up in System Settings
<mah454> ok
<lordievader> mah454: System Settings -> Desktop search -> untick Enable Nepomuk Semantic Desktop
<mah454> lordievader: nepomukindexer always use 100% CPU Usage ?
<mah454> how long will take to search indexes ?
<lordievader> mah454: It should not. But it has frequently been the case that it does.
<gmlinuzit> lmlö
 * genii makes more coffee
<Francisco> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a netbook but the installer keeps crashing
<Francisco> and the error is not really helping
<BluesKaj>                                                                                                                                                                                                Francisco , what's the error?                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Francisco what's the
<BluesKaj> error
<BluesKaj> oops
<Francisco> it says to try ubuntu-bugs ubiquity
<Francisco> which im reading the output now
<BluesKaj> yes ubiquity does have some bugs ...seems to be a problem with hardware recognition
<Francisco> this netbook is driving me nuts, I tried like 5 distros already and neither work fine
<evilC> Hi all, am having some problems getting the nvidia drivers to work on saucy - I have them working. but multi-monitors only showing up in nvidia settings, not on usual "Display and Monitor" page. Also, I cannot drag stuff from monitor to monitor (nvidia settings set each monitor to "seperate x server"?). Any ideas?
<tux_> Hi!
<gassho> hi tux_
<gassho> what the tux
<gassho> some kind of mascot
<gassho> or something altogether less appealing
<gassho> hmm sorry thought i was in a comfortable channel
<gassho> this is a 'casual' channel
<tux_> In this new version 13.10 the composition effect of windows switching named "Folder selection" (or something) isn't working
<tux_> Does anyone experiencing the same?
<ChogyDan> anyone know the debug symbols package name for plasma?
<Wizard> kde-workspace-dbg?
<Wizard> apt-cache search plasma | grep dbg
<Wizard> :>
<MangaKaDenza> :>
<ChogyDan> Wizard: seems reasonable
<apb1963> kubuntu 12.04....   I'm getting inconsistent results with knotes.  Yesterday I was able to attach a note as a tab to another application.  Today, that option is no longer avaliable.  Any ideas how to fix that?
<evilC> still need help getting nvidia drivers working on kubuntu - any takers?
<Wizard> :(
#kubuntu 2013-11-09
<spitboxer> meanwhile my video card is a radeon hd4850, i heard the proprietary drivers have  an easy way (easier than xrandr anyway) to fix the overscan
<spitboxer> is there a ppa or something for the radeon drivers
<valorie> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> spitboxer: ^^^ could help, maybe
<spitboxer> thank you, valorie
<valorie> I hope it helps
<spitboxer> I dont see the "ubuntu hardware drivers manager" in kubuntu, in fact the default repos after a fresh install dont even have irssi or chromium
<spitboxer> of course im kinda new to muon, more used to synaptic/gnome ubuntu
<valorie> hmmm, used to be jockey
<valorie> but on a clean install, probably not there
<spitboxer> ah yes, found it
<valorie> !drivers
<spitboxer> its there but... will it load? haha
<spitboxer> & will i see it
<valorie> ok, good
<spitboxer> thats the prob, the overscan is like 1" so no top or bottom task bars for me
<spitboxer> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<spitboxer> basically jockey's frames are empty
<spitboxer> also, the default software sources has everything checked including restricted but im not even seeing other ubuntu stuff in muon, like for instance synaptic, irssi, or chromium
<valorie> irssi and chromium are not 'ubuntu stuff'
<valorie> I have chromium installed
<spitboxer> well, on a default install of ubuntu, they show at least show up on synaptic without having to add more sources, under universe or multiverse IIRC
<valorie> it is called 'chromium-browser'
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I never remember adding any repos
<spitboxer> yeah
<spitboxer> weird
<spitboxer> i just did a fresh install like...30 mins ago
<valorie> and yes I used to use synaptic
<valorie> ok
<spitboxer> theres no chromium in muon
<valorie> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<spitboxer> in fact, typing "c" shows results, but add an "h" and theres no results. :-?
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I don't get the daily build
<valorie> just plain old chromium
<spitboxer> "67,111 packages available, 1576 installed, 0 upgradeable"
<spitboxer> and yet muon has no results for the string "ch" ?
<spitboxer> i must be doing something wrong - or this is somehow corrupt
<valorie> I usually use apt-cache search in the cli
<spitboxer> software sources has universe, multiverse and restricted checked
<valorie> and irssi and chromium both show
<spitboxer> weird
<valorie> I wonder if you got an incomplete download or something
<spitboxer> hmmm could be, but then, those sources should still populate since they are checked in software sources
<valorie> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> and then sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<valorie> in konsole, or yakuake, or whatever you use
<spitboxer> well, apt-get finds chromium-browser easily
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> sounds like muon has a bug
<spitboxer> well when i ran dist-upgrade just now it didnt upgrade anything. but earlier when i started muon i marked all upgrades
<spitboxer> and applied them
<spitboxer> one of which was muon itself
<spitboxer> maybe a restart is in order
<FloodBotK1> spitboxer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> only if you are asked to restart, is a restart necessary
<spitboxer> i wasnt asked, but mayve the overscan is hiding a notification
<valorie> ok
<valorie> it never hurts to restart
<spitboxer> i can see the very top pixels of the bottom notification area, nothing of any top status bar
<spitboxer> indeed
<valorie> but I should not be necessary
<spitboxer> agreed, but, better a restart than a reinstall :o)
<valorie> right
<spitboxer> thanks for your help, brb
<oary> any way to get the latest nvidia drivers on 13.10?
<MangaKaDenza> mebby
<MangaKaDenza> I think they're in muon or something
<Newfire> oary: : Install the ppa for Xorg-edgers; there you will find the newest nvidia drivers for 13.10.
<j_f-f>  /msg NickServ identify 12345667
<valorie> j_f-f: don't leave a space in front of your /msg
<Newfire> oary: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<valorie> !nvidia too
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<oary> Newfire: Thanks, installing
<valorie> so, good changes, spitboxer?
<spitboxer> well, looks like the ISO matches exactly the one on kubuntu.com
<spitboxer> so far, none of the package changes are picked up in muon, but synaptic shows them
<spitboxer> cant seem to get jockey to recognize the existence of alternate drivers
<valorie> please file a bug against muon
<spitboxer> that leaves xrandr as the only other method to scale the screen, and i gave up looking for a gui for it, getting ready for bed
<valorie> not sure if kscreen would help
<spitboxer> i tried ktrayrandr or something to that effect, doesnt do anything i can see
<spitboxer> but then it might be on the upper system/notification bar which i cant see
<spitboxer> krandrtray maybe
<valorie> hmmm, I've not seen any KDE system bar on top
<valorie> unless people set it up that way
<valorie> maybe drag the bars to the sides until you get the size issue fixed?
<spitboxer> well im new to KDE so Im not sure what is in the upper right hand corner
<spitboxer> but im not exactly new to unix, linux, or ubuntu
<valorie> it's possible that there is a "cashew" which is a button to add stuff to the desktop
<valorie> most desktop stuff can be accessed with the context/right-click menu though
<valorie> but the cashew will allow you to add applets and such
<spitboxer> 'k
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rohan> hi all: any idea when kubuntu 13.10 will get kde 4.11.3?
<valorie> rohan: as soon as it hits
<valorie> :-)
<rohan> valorie: heh, guess i had that coming :)
<valorie> seriously, it's in progress until it drops
<rohan> well i was just surprised because kubuntu usually is the first or second to get new kde packages
<valorie> more packaging help is always welcome!
<valorie> I guess the timing wasn't ideal for a lot of individual people
<rohan> if i knew how to, i would!
<rohan> yes, fair enough
<valorie> for the snap your fingers instant we've gotten used to
<valorie> rohan: join the devel list and the devel channel and offer to help package
<valorie> they will give you a reading list, a task and oversight
<valorie> if you have a good head for detail, you can help out a lot
<rohan> valorie: thank you, i will do that in the morning.
<valorie> :-)
<eutheria> hello i have enabled virtual desktops, i would like to stop them wrapping when i hit the last desktop
<MangaKaDenza> what do you mean wrapping
<lordievader> eutheria: System Settings -> Workspace Behaviour -> Virtual Desktops -> Switching -> Untick "Desktop navigation wraps around"
<gregor3000> well this is ridiculous. first i wanted to update and muon updater (old one) had no menues... ok fine i run discoverer and update. now the 3D effects don't work with AMD drivers
<gregor3000> it crashes the kwin
<gregor3000> what the f?
<eutheria> thanks lordievader
<eutheria> i do like kde 4 now
<gregor3000> i can't install fglrx
<gregor3000> it says downloading and installing driver and nothing get's downloaded
<lordievader> eutheria: No problem, glad you like KDE ;)
<eutheria> i tried out kde 4 when it first came out and found it way too slow and messy
<eutheria> but this 4.11 is great
<eutheria> not sure i am crazy about the weird glowing shadow
<lordievader> eutheria: That is the nice thing about kde, you can customize about everything.
<nuves> Hey everybody
<nuves> Listen, i have a problem. I have Linux mint on cinnamon. I installed kubuntu-desktop from rep, but my version is 4.11. Is it normal
<nuves> is there anyone?
<lordievader> nuves: Yes, that is normal.
<nuves> But why if there is 4.9 released
<lordievader> nuves: 4.11.2 is the newest in the repo.
<lordievader> 4.11.3 will probably come soon.
<nuves> but on kde.org there is kde 4.9 released
<Avihay> 4.11>4.9
<Avihay> 4.11>4.9>4.1.1
<nuves> thanks i got it
<lordievader> Avihay: Wouldn't 4.9 be the beta release of kde5?
<lordievader> Avihay: Heard somewhere that they use .9 as beta, not sure if it applies here too.
<monkeyjuice> morning
<lordievader> Hey monkeyjuice, how are you?
<monkeyjuice> good thanks how you doing today
<Avihay> no, if you follow planet kde, they said, while it was kde4.9, that kde5 won't happen till atleast kde 4.11, probably 4.12
<lordievader> monkeyjuice: Doing ok.
<lordievader> Avihay: Ah ok, haven't said a thing. Thanks :)
<nuves> people look, i am new in qt programming and i found kde is the best way to get some experience
<nuves> but it is hard to change from q to k and back while programming si it normal?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<evilC> STILL having problems getting multi monitor to work (20 hours and counting), anyone around who can help yet?
<DarthCodus> everything seems to be working now, I installed proprietary amd drivers
<DarthCodus> except for this "system problem detected" dialog box that popped up on login
<DarthCodus> clicking on report, nothing. it usually opens up a fialog with backtrace and stuff
<lordievader> DarthCodus: Do you have Unity installed? The wording reminds me of times I had Unity installed.
<DarthCodus> nope
<lordievader> Some GTK application that fails to load?
<ovidiu-florin> how do I set a custom /etc/hosts file for a specific network
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin. http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/6.5/chapter07/hosts.html
<evilc> OK, so I have finally got back to where I started 20+ hours ago, and all is almost working. All I have to do now is fix one of my monitors detecting as 1024x768 instead of the correct value of 1280x1024. I can fix using xrandr but it is not persistent. I know you can put the settings in xorg.conf, but mine is empty and I am reticent to just paste any old thing in there in case it all breaks again. Can anyone help?
<ovidiu-florin> BluesKaj: that is not what I asked
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin. ok
<ovidiu-florin> I have a problem with my router
<ovidiu-florin> and I need to set my domain to a local IP when I'm home
<ovidiu-florin> and disable it everywhere else
<ovidiu-florin> I need to uncomment/add a line to the /etc/hosts file when home, and remove/comment that line everywhere else
<soee> can someone remind me app name to work on translation files ?
<Wizard> kbabel?
<Wizard> qt translator?
<soee> hmm Lokalize i think :)
<soee> just found it in moun discover
<ovidiu-florin> soee: don't forget about kdesvn
<soee> ovidiu-florin, what is it ?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: how do you download the translation files?
<soee> ovidiu-florin, im working just on a plasmoid translation
<soee> so i have its files and im translating  .pot file
<soee> than ill just send it to author
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> then don't minf kdesvn
<ovidiu-florin> mind*
<soee> :)
<dougl> I have install 13.10 but now when I close my notebook the  screen gets locked and when I come back and open it the screen is locked and the keyboard is locked up too - any suggestions?
 * ronnoc facepalms
<ronnoc> Did the unthinkable noob mistake - make my /home way too small.
<lordievader> ronnoc: Fire up a live-cd and enlarge it ;)
<ronnoc> lordievader: I'm on it!
<ronnoc> last blank DVD on hand so it better not coaster on me lol
<DarthCodus> Okay, my freezing issue is not solved
<DarthCodus> I just woke my laptop from sleep, and it's frozen
<DarthCodus> I can ssh into it
<DarthCodus> Can somebody help me with this?
<dougl> I have install 13.10 but now when I close my notebook the  screen gets locked and when I come back and open it the screen is locked and the keyboard is locked up too - any suggestions?
<dougl> DarthCodus, ^^^
<dougl> same problem? mine sleeps after I close the lid...
<dougl> do you have another computer to ssh in from?
<dougl> I can help you do that but to what end I do not know... we are bournd to learn something :)
<DarthCodus> Yep
<DarthCodus> Does your notebook have a discrete gpu?
<DarthCodus> dougl: ^
<dougl> DarthCodus, nvidia... 670m
<dougl> anyone know how to change the wallpaper/background to the login screen?
<DarthCodus> dougl: mine's got an amd 7730
<DarthCodus> And I'm using the beta drivers
<dougl> never even thot about the drivers DarthCodus I will blindly go and install nvidia dri vers and see where I end up - thanks
<DarthCodus> lol
<DarthCodus> Yw
<dougl> Lol - what is the worst that can happen... 'sudo rm -rf  /*' maybe that will work?
<dougl> Do not try that command... as I did on someones advice years and years ago and is not good!
<dougl> lol
<soee> dougl, for the login screen background go to System Settings and Login Screen (LighDM)
<soee> there you can change background image
<dougl> soee... thakns and even thanks...
 * dougl dcc's soee goodwill and appreciation
<DarthCodus> The sleep issue is gone on the igpu
<dougl> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dougl>  grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dougl>  shim-signed
<dougl> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dougl> what does this mean?
<dougl> I get a 404 error from my skype repo... anyone know of a working repo for skype for my 13.10
<glenrock> is there a way to control how long the taskbar flashes when a running application has new activity?
<dougl> does anyone know how to configure my bluetooth headset for hi fi and not telephony duplex? i keep changing it but it keeps reverting
<draikx> With k9copy being EoL'd, is there a new tool to use?
<draikx> I installed the last stable package they released, but my desktop tends to quickly fail in the process of ripping my movies to my media server.
<dougl> oh no... k9copy done too bad.
<dougl> dunno what is next
<draikx> I rip whole movies so I can stream them to my phone/tablet, and watch bonus features if I want, too.
<draikx> I looked into handbrake, but it doesn't do ISO.
<dougl> what do I need the "grub-efi-amd64-signed" package for?/
<therazr> dougl: If your machine is running in EFI mode, then that package is needed as the bootloader GRUB for EFI systems
<dougl> therazr, thanks
<dougl> do you know what the "shim-signed" package is for?
<dougl> and  if the errors relating to these packages will resolve themselves or do I need to do some thing...
<dougl> is my computer doomed to some impending failure?
<dougl> lol
<zichichi21> Hi everybody.
<chiefw0tj> hi zichichi21
<zichichi21> Hello chief :D I am currently on Kubuntu 13.10 and I'm having a problem with creating an access point with my wireless card. Can you help me?
<zichichi21> Ok I'll just post my question, see if someone is able to answer. First time I create the AP connection everything works fine and I'm able to connect my phone to my laptop. If I connect to another network, though, the AP connection is not visible anymore in the network widget but it's still among the available connections in the settings panel.
<zichichi21> My question is: how do I re-enable the AP mode in the network applet?
<zichichi21> Because, as far as I see, there is no way to reconnect to a network from the settings panel.
<valorie> zichichi21: when you open that connection, is there no selection to connect there?
<zichichi21> no, not in the settings panel
<zichichi21> I mean, the panel that comes out when you click "edit connections"
<zichichi21> there is no option to connect to a network
<valorie> hmmm, that sounds like a bug to me
<zichichi21> Seems like this guy had the same problem: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=118245
<zichichi21> It works again if I delete all the networks except for the AP one.
<valorie> zichichi21: just because someone has written in the forum doesn't mean a bug has been filed
<valorie> you can HOPE the devel sees the forum post
<valorie> or file a bug and include the forum post in your report, and be assured the devel sees your bugreport
<zichichi21> Yes if I can't figure this out until tomorrow I'll do it!
<zichichi21> Thanks a lot valorie.
<valorie> thank you for helping out
<valorie> I know filing bugs is a bit of a pain
<valorie> but the devels rely on your feedback, so thanks
<zichichi21> No problem, but I have nothing in the kernel's log. It shows something when I add the connection but nothing after.
<valorie> that's good info
<valorie> be sure to add that
<zichichi21> Now I'm only undecided whether to fill a bug to the kde or kubuntu tracker...
<zichichi21> Ok I'll use the integrated bug reporter.
<valorie> bugs.kde.org I think is the right place
<valorie> this isn't a packaging issue
<valorie> people on #kde are complaining of the same issues
<zichichi21> Oh really?
<zichichi21> Ok then, I'll fill the bug there. Thank you!
<valorie> yw
<bazzzinga> Hiya, Can someone tell me why I keep getting this command in all my idle channels?    [18:27] [Error] LAGTIME.10598468: Unknown command.......... I cant find anywhere to turn it off! It did it with xchat and the same with Konversation? Its drivin me batty!
<valorie> bazzzinga: I think you can tell konvi to put that in the server tab, at least
<valorie> I never see it
<valorie> settings > configure notifications, perhaps
<valorie> or settings > configure Konversation > Behavior: connection
<bazzzinga> I cant find it anywhere and it just keeps running
<bazzzinga> obviously its somekind of lag meter or sumthin in that order
<valorie> sure, but mine shows in the bottom stripe
<valorie> perhaps try #konversation , where the devels hang out
<valorie> they are very helpful
<bazzzinga> yeah gonna try now thanks
<bazzzinga> no answer yet valorie, its sat nite all the geeks are partying lol
<valorie> ok, there is a list as well
<valorie> or the kde forum
<valorie> they do live all around the world, but as you say, it's Saturday night
<bazzzinga> its sumthin to do with my bnc, thats causing it
<valorie> there is always lag
<valorie> but it should be reported in a calm way
<valorie> not in your face
<bazzzinga> yeah but I dont want it filling up my screen with a warning every 5 secs
<valorie> right now I can see I have lag of 186ms
<valorie> down in the right-hand bottom corner
<valorie> so it isn't the bnc's problem, it is something about konvi's config
<bazzzinga> yeah I see that but this error is coming in the ch screen
<valorie> it's not so much an error as just a report
<bazzzinga> Im not on the bnc here and its fine, all ch's connected to bnc are doing it so it has to be sumthin with the bnc
<valorie> the bnc has lag, because we are connected at less than the speed of light
<valorie> but the report of the lag shouldn't be in your channel logs
<bazzzinga> I know it has me baffled, Ill tackle my buddy that setup the bnc, Im just a user on it. he will geek it out lol
<zichichi21> Bug filled: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327386 (Can't enable AP mode if there are other saved wireless networks) - Please help if you can. Good night (and thank you again valorie!)
<ubottu> KDE bug 327386 in Wireless "Can't enable AP mode if there are other saved wireless networks." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> thanks again, zichichi21
<zichichi21> It's been a pleasure!
#kubuntu 2013-11-10
<Dillono> hello?
<Dillono> hello???
<Dillono> I need to know how to put kde 4.12 beta 1 on my kubuntu machine.
<Dillono> i currently have os 13.10
<Avihay> Dillono: sounds like more of a question for #kde-devel
<tux1000> hola
<tux1000> nadie entiende español?
<tux1000> alguien sabe como hacer que amarok busque caratulas para mi canciones?, gracia
<Unit193> !es | tux1000
<ubottu> tux1000: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tux1000> gracias, lo olvidava
<Eliyahu-> any one here use "konversation" irc client?
<dheeraj_> Eliyahu-: I am using
<Eliyahu-> dheeraj_:  you ever used the auto perform list inside this program?
<dheeraj_> Eliyahu-: I think no.. :)
<Eliyahu-> i need to add server commands to join
<Eliyahu-> to enable my hostmask and identify
<Eliyahu-> i am very pleased with the ubuntu distro im using
<dheeraj_> Me too using ubuntu distro
<dheeraj_> But as i open Konversation is automatically connect me
<Eliyahu-> ok
<Eliyahu-> you indian?
<dheeraj_> yes
<Eliyahu-> hindi bole?
<dheeraj_> Haan kyu ni..
<Eliyahu-> gutrati?
<dheeraj_> Nai hindi aati hai bhaii
<valorie> I use konvi as well
<valorie> in your server list, edit and until the auto-join
<valorie> file > server list...
<dheeraj_> Eliyahu-: lo mil gaya solution :)
<Eliyahu-> punjabi?
<Eliyahu-> ap punjabi ho?
<valorie> "connect on application startup
<valorie> "
<dheeraj_> Eliyahu-: Naii me gwalior me rhta hu
<Eliyahu-> meri biwi gutrati hai
<valorie> there is #kde-in
<dheeraj_> Acha acha
<valorie> please use english in this channel
<Eliyahu-> :)
<dheeraj_> Eliyahu-: kya bole isse..??
<Eliyahu-> ok valorie
<dheeraj_> ise kuch samaj ni aa raha hoga
<dheeraj_> :D
<dheeraj_> valorie: Sure :)
<valorie> thank you
<Eliyahu-> sorry for you not understanding my poor hindi typing
<Eliyahu-> valorie:  thank you for your support help :)
<valorie> any time!
<valorie> in that server list edit dialog, you can also add identification
<Eliyahu-> valorie:  so i can type in the autojoin /msg x command
<valorie> you can add commands, like in some servers I use /list
<valorie> not this one!
<Eliyahu-> in the auto join box right?
<valorie> but you can edit your Identity as well
<valorie> above that, yes
<Eliyahu-> or in the servers window
<valorie> it all starts in servers
<valorie> you can add new servers, edit those you have, or delete them from the list
<valorie> you can add channels you always want to join as well
<valorie> but in Identity, you can indentify to nickserv and such
<Unit193> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> set your away nicks, etc.
<Eliyahu-> brb
<Eliyahu`> i put the command in the server command window it didnt work
<valorie> which command, Eliyahu`?
<valorie> it's best to use edit Identity if possible
<valorie> that works first
<Eliyahu`> ./msg NickServ identify password
<Eliyahu`> in the box in identity
<valorie> no dot there
<Eliyahu`> in idenity > service
<Eliyahu`> in idenity > auto identify >service
<Eliyahu`> i put the ./msg NickServ identify password
<Eliyahu`> in the service box
<valorie> no
<valorie> just put identify in the command box
<valorie> and the password underneath
<valorie> no /msg at all
<valorie> no dot
<valorie> not sure why you would put a dot before the slash anyway
<valorie> that would never work in any server I've ever used
<Eliyahu`> i just put the . in the chat channel
<Eliyahu`> so you just put "nickserve identity"
<valorie> you have to use the dot or a space to show people the command, if you start at the beginning of a line
<Eliyahu`> in the service box and then password in the other box?
<valorie> otherwise, you do not need it
<valorie> inconvenient.....
<valorie> we, Eliyahu`
<valorie> I was just about to make a screenshot so we could compare
<valorie> did you get it working now?
<Eliyahu`> not working
<valorie> Eliyahu`: no need to put "nickserv" in anywhere
<valorie> as long as nickserv is showing up right above
<Eliyahu`> ok so just type "idenify eliyahu`"
<valorie> no
<valorie> just 'identify'
<Eliyahu`> then password right
<valorie> all by itself
<valorie> yes, in the next line where it says password
<valorie> yes?
<Eliyahu`> nope
<Eliyahu`> i think i found out what i gotta do
<valorie> Eliyahu`: I'll make a screenie
<valorie> sec
<valorie> oh, ok
<Eliyahu`> still not working
<valorie> Eliyahu`: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/11/10/plasma-desktopRz1854.png
<Eliyahu`> mine doesnt have command box
<Eliyahu`> it just has service and password
<Eliyahu`> i just installed konversation with the latest version
<valorie> hmmm, version number? in the help menu
<Eliyahu`> 1.4
<valorie> mine is Version 1.5-branch #4215
<valorie> hmmm, I wonder how I got 1.5 then
<Eliyahu`> thats the only version i saw offered in the synaptic package manager
<Eliyahu`> either that or you are from the future
<Eliyahu`> :P
<valorie> I might have built it from source, but I haven't rebuilt for a loooong time
<valorie> Eliyahu`: please ask in #konversation
<valorie> I'm out of ideas
<valorie> I am on KDE 4.11.2
<valorie> kde platform version 4.11.2, to be precise
<Eliyahu`> my commands was on another page in the program
<Eliyahu`> i found it and its working now thank you for that screen shot
<Eliyahu`> valorie:  do you know how to connect to multiple servers at once?
<valorie> I am now connected to multiple servers
<valorie> just set them up in servers
<valorie> I auto-connect, but you can scroll to the server you want and click connect too
<valorie> awesome that you got it working
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> thanks for sticking with it
<valorie> IRC is wonderful
<Eliyahu`> :)
<Eliyahu`> thanks val for the help
<Eliyahu`> i got it for multiple connects
<valorie> weeeeee
<valorie> welcome to the wonderful world of IRC on konvi
<valorie> it's the BEST
<Eliyahu`> its not a bad program so far
<Eliyahu`> i just hope i can get this other identify to work for the other network
<valorie> yes, if they ahve nickserv
<valorie> works the same
<valorie> but you have to set it up for both
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Roey> hi
<Roey> How do I get fetchmail to work with Yahoo IMAP?  It worked a few months ago, but now I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/EBm1zPjx
<jdoles> service pulseaudio stop generates no output, service pulseaudio start does not start pulseaudio. Is this a known problem?
<jdoles> Another problem I noticed was kded triggering OOM.
<jdoles> It must have been using like 5GB or so at some point when it crashed.
<glitchd> hello all
<PedoTeddy> Can 13.10 work with uefi perfectly?
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> How do I get fetchmail to work with Yahoo IMAP?  It worked a few months ago, but now I keep getting this error: http://pastebin.com/EBm1zPjx
<yuradoc> Hello
<yuradoc> could somebody help
<yuradoc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2186165
<yuradoc> i asked but nobody answer
<gassho> :/
<gassho> i dunno about it yuradoc
<yuradoc> hm...
<yuradoc> i think that upgrates must be more secure
<yuradoc> if it will be such surprises linux couldn't be pop-mainstream
<yuradoc> will have*
<Soru_> Hello, desktop effect doesn't work, what could be happening?
<yuradoc> install vga driver
<yuradoc> proprietary video driver
<Soru_> Oh
<Soru_> Thanks yuradoc
<yuradoc> no pb
<_lore_> hi all
<_lore_> one quick question
<_lore_> I have installed kubuntu 13.10
<lordievader> Hey _lore_
<_lore_> I am used to run latest vanilla kernel
<_lore_> but in this case shout down button is grayed out
<_lore_> my use is not in audio group
<_lore_> *user
<_lore_> and sone network manager issue
<_lore_> hi lordievader
<_lore_> any ideas?
<_lore_> but if I run kubuntu kernel
<_lore_> no issue
<lordievader> _lore_: For the audiogroup issue: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<lordievader> _lore_: What do you mean with the vanilla kernel?
<_lore_> downloaded from kenel.org
<genii> Probably want to use mainline instead
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lordievader> I'm starting to doubt if that is supported.
<_lore_> maybe is missing in my confiuguration
<_lore_> *something
<littlegirl> Hey there, does anyone in here have any experience in getting external links to open when using the GNOME Yelp application in KDE?
<dougl> yuradoc, sec? you still here?
<36DABP6OT> Hello All, good evening
<hewi> I can't get skype on my Kubuntu system, sound all works fine but instlling and opening skype gives a very strange buzz; any advise or possible alternatives?
<hewi> basically, where can i find the dynamic version of skype?
<lordievader> hewi: The dynamic version? For as far as I know there is only one version of Skype, the one on their site, its closed-source after all.
<hewi> lordievader: Thanks for your reply, there are actually versions for several linux distro's. do you know of any alternatives for skype itself?
<blacklist> kubuntu 13.10 is very good
<lordievader> hewi: The one from their site doesn't work? I don't know an alternative, sorry.
<lordievader> blacklist: :)
<blacklist> for my 12.04 is top
<hewi> lordievader: I got it working, don;t ask me how but it did
<lordievader> hewi: Kind of want to now ;)
<Roey> hello all, anyone here into information security and good with Python?  We're looking for help on our project:  it's a command-line tool to help get around web application firewalls.  It supports plugins.  If you're interested, let me know:https://github.com/depasonico/bywaf-owasp
<hewi> <lordievader: There are several distro's on the skype website http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ ... I installed too many and they were conflicting one another.  The latest version runs "out of the box" dynamically, and that works fine.  command line" sudo apt-get remove skype" did it all
<hewi> going to call now using skype on Kubuntu :))) buy
<Daskreech> Roey: Check in the python room?
<Roey> oh hey Daskreech
#kubuntu 2014-11-03
<Snowhog> For anyone who upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and found that their network wasn't auto-starting, I solved the issue. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924/comments/24
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Snowhog> In my case, both wireless and wired connections were affected. Now both work just as they are supposed to.
<valorie> wow
<valorie> I would love to see that fixed in upgrades and the ISO
<valorie> because my workaround was to click the "any person can use this network" which I guess exposes the passw
<valorie> since kwallet isn't working right now
 * valorie filed the bug in bko
<lovesh> i just updated to kde plasma 5 on kubuntu 14.10 64 bit as described in the official docs.  I chose the SDDM login manager But after the upgrade a lot of times my programs freeze for 20-30 seconds and then they are back to normal
<valorie> lovesh: please check and see if lightdm is still installed, and if it is, remove it
<lovesh> this freezing happens every 5-10 mins
<valorie> I still have freezes though, but very randomly
<valorie> none today
<valorie> ::knock on wood::
<valorie> but some days 5!
<valorie> really annoying
<lovesh> how do i check that?
<valorie> easiest, in the cli: `apt-cache policy lightdm`
<valorie> but of course you can use muon or whatever package manager you prefr
<valorie> prefer
<lovesh> also sometimes udisksd consumes 70% CPU. btw its using 10-15 % cpu all the time
<lovesh> it says installed
<lovesh> let me remove it
<valorie> I would uninstall it, since you are using SDDM
<valorie> I ended up having to uninstall KDM as well!
<lovesh> should i uninstall kdm too?
<valorie> which surprised me, since I've never used that that I recall
<valorie> certainly not on this laptop
<valorie> lovesh: if it is there, sure
<valorie> it can only cause trouble
<lovesh> i have lightdm gobject and lightdm-qt too. i guess i thould remove them too
<valorie> lovesh: I don't see udisks at all in top
<valorie> yes, you don't need them
<lovesh> similarly i have kdm-theme-bespin, kdm-gdmcompat, etc. should i remove them too
<valorie> huh
<valorie> themes you would think would come with the application they are theming
<valorie> odd
<valorie> sure, you certainly don't need them
<valorie> sounds like perhaps you had a different desktop in the past?
<valorie> Unity or Gnome?
<lovesh> gnome
<valorie> ok
<valorie> usually uses gdm
<valorie> or at least used to
<lovesh> when i installed kubuntu 14.10 my screen resolution was screwed up. i could not fix it but after plasma its ok
<lovesh> i mean plasma 5
<valorie> nice
<valorie> I'm still finding things missing, etc.
<valorie> and filing some bugs along the way
<valorie> but it is my working desktop
<valorie> so far, so good
<lovesh> its still freezing although i have 3 gb ram free of 8 gb
<lovesh> aslo kwin_x11 and Xorg seem to be using 10% cpu
<lovesh> its between 8-10%
<valorie> my freezing seems to be associated with first chromium and then firefox
<lovesh> for each
<valorie> I was seriously considering going back to konqueror or rekonq
<valorie> but then the freezing stopped
<lovesh> ok. i am using google-chrome not chromium but how did u fix that?
<valorie> not sure
<lovesh> after how many reboots did the freezing stop?
<valorie> it could have been coincidental to a period of horrible connectivity from comcast
<valorie> that seems to have evened out at the same time the freezing stopped
<valorie> hard to think of how one would cause the other, though
<lovesh> how can i make sure that i have removed all components that gnome was using. that might have been causing some issues
<lovesh> i have noticed for a long time that in ubuntu if i refresh my network the system freezes for about few seconds
<lovesh> so i think there is some connection in the graphical shell and network connections
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> you could be right
<valorie> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<valorie> lovesh: keep in mind that is rather old
<valorie> so use with care
<valorie> also, this was really interesting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924/comments/24
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> I've not tried that fix, however
<lovesh> valorie: btw my system still freezes, any other fix that you think might work
<valorie> lovesh: beyond removing those old lightdm, kdm & gdm bits, what have you done?
<lovesh> nothing really excpet googling about it
<soee> good morning
<valorie> you saw my two links above, right?
<valorie> lovesh: ^^^
<lovesh> yes
<lovesh> i tried removing those gnome packages but it says they are not installed
<lovesh> btw lot of people are facing this freezing issue
<valorie> really? I thought I was alone
<valorie> where are you hearing that?
<lovesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1384512
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1384512 in Kubuntu PPA "Plasma 5 frequent screen freezes" [Undecided,New]
<lovesh> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66765-Is-your-shiny-new-Plasma-Next-desktop-freezing-after-a-while
<lovesh> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2014-11/msg00841.html
<lovesh> interesting after it freezes if i press Alt+Tab immediately it becomes ok
<valorie> I will read those in a sec
<lovesh_> valorie: sorry i was disconnected
<valorie> not a problem, I was afk for a few mins
<lovesh_> i tried Ctrl+Alt+Esc now it has not freezed for a while
<lovesh_> also i changed from openGL 2 to openGL 3
<lovesh_> lets see how it works
<silver> hi there
<valorie> interesting, I have intel as well
<valorie> just reading that first bug report
<lovesh_> even i have intel
<Guest75712> i was upgrading kubuntu using do-release-upgrade, and went back after an hour, the screen session shows "this session is locked. you will be redirected to ..... in few seconds" and its stuck there, how do i get back to desktop. the screen is freezed
<Guest75712> i can switch to alternate terminals using ctrl+alt+f234
<Guest75712> the hard disk seems to be working a lot
<valorie> Guest75712: you might try doing do-release-upgrade in a console and see what it says
<Guest75712> the do-release-upgrade is already running in a Konsole in the desktop
<valorie> are you sure it is still running?
<Guest75712> but the desktop got locked and now i cant get back to it
<valorie> !lock
<Guest75712> i think its running, because the hard disk is doing a lot of work, like it does while installing packages
<valorie> pfff
<Guest75712> this session is locked. you will be redirected to ..... in few seconds
<valorie> what is the keyword I need
<valorie> !session
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<valorie> pfff
<Guest75712> is there a way to connect to the Konsole from terminal ?
<Guest75712> so that i can see what it is outputting
<Guest75712> atleast if the upgrade has finished i would restart without worry
<valorie> if there is, I don't know it
<hateball> do-release-upgrade seems to run in a screen, so you should be able to attach to it
<Guest75712> how ?
<hateball> Guest75712: first "ps aux |grep screen" to see if it is actually running at all, or if I remember wrong
<hateball> or "screen -ls"
<hateball> then you can screen -x name-of-session
<Guest75712> screen is not installed
<Guest75712> anyways, the session came back and desktop is accessible again
<Guest75712> thanks anyways
<valorie> excellent!
<Guest75712> upgrade finished, now restarting
<Guest75712> byes
<valorie> hateball: that sounds like a useful thing to know
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Saphyel> TddDoctor_: ??? *_*
<poolnn> Bob88865
<bonk3rzz> I need some small help??? i want a desktop nonfiction for if someone ssh's into my machine (currently running Kubuntu 14.04) any help / ideas would help
<hateball> oh they left
<hateball> oh, back
<hateball> bonk3rzz: you could have a script that monitors /var/log/auth.log and then uses notify-send to make a notification
<bonk3rzz> thats what im trying but im not a script writer
<hateball> bonk3rzz: heh, googling gives https://github.com/ryran/tail2notify/blob/master/tail2notify
<hateball> so apparently others have thought about this before ;d
<bonk3rzz> to me it seems like a hole in security
<hateball> bonk3rzz: What seems like a hole in security?
<bonk3rzz> (access to my terminal with out me knowing) mostly cus someone has been trying with no success to break into my vnc
<hateball> Well, neither of those are enabled by default, so...
<bonk3rzz> ya ya
<lordievader> bonk3rzz: Install fail2ban.
<hateball> One should always have fail2ban, but that won't give desktop notifications
<bonk3rzz> lordievader ill def look into that thx
<lordievader> It can give email notifications.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rom1504> hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi rom1504
<bonk3rzz> sup
<BluesKaj> not much bonk3rzz, you?
<Pickers> hello.
<Nexia> Hi there. I had a question: a few minutes ago, kwin stopped working out of nowhere in my kubuntu installation, leaving me stranded. I tried to re-log in, reboot to no avail. And terminal said that it wasn't installed!
<Nexia> I tried updating from terminal, which made no difference either, but eventually (after flipping through some firefox windows via ctrl+q, and the kickoff, which thankfully stayed), I got to actually installing it "back" by doing sudo apt-get install kde-workspace
<Nexia> my question is basically, isn't there a simple "repair" utility or something via the cli for this sort of thing that can "repair" any corrupted or missing kubuntu system files?
<Nexia> and, did I do the right thing?
<zlakerboy357> :)
<BluesKaj> Nexia, is kwin back and working ? and yes installing kde-workspace was the correct solution, but the question remains why did kwin disappear ?
<Nexia> I don't know why either, and yes, atm I ran it by doing "kwin" in the terminal, so it's running from terminal
<Nexia> but I bet it'll work when I reboot now
<BluesKaj> I guess we'll see soon enough then
<Nexia> because one of the messages I read while it finished installing was
<Nexia> Setting up kde-window-manager (4:4.11.11-0ubuntu0.1) ...
<Nexia> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/kwin to provide /usr/bin/x-window-manager (x-window-manager) in auto mode
<Nexia> Okay, I'll reboot heh.
<Nexia> Yep, kwin started as usual
<Nexia> so, it's working, but what puzzles me is what I did to uninstall it >_>
<Nexia> and..if there is anything else "broken" along with it that I don't know of
<hateball> perhaps check your bash history for commands you've run, such as apt-get removing things depending on kwin or such
<Nexia> ok
<BluesKaj> did you update/ upgrade ?
<Nexia> I hadn't in a while
<Nexia> like I said, after this happened, I tried to update/upgrade only then from the terminal
<BluesKaj> maybe an update/upgrade is in order then
<Nexia> and it did update "successfully" (upgrade was 202 mb or something, so I skipped it)
<Nexia> but it did not fix kwin at all
<BluesKaj> makes no differenc ewhere you upgrade from the packaghe managers including apt-get all use the dpkg system to update and upgrade
<Nexia> so nothing in bash history really
<Nexia> didn't do it myself, that's for sure
<BluesKaj> weird
<Nexia> >_< oh well.
<BluesKaj> Nexia, do you have your package manager set to auto-upgrade? seems I recall a setting similar to that on muon and synaptic
<Nexia> I don't think so
<Nexia> how can I check?
<Nexia> and like, there were 202 MB of upgrade downloads
<Nexia> and i hadn't done it a while, so I don't think it's set on "auto-upgrade"
<BluesKaj> look in the package manager/software center settings
<Nexia> ok
<Nexia> http://i.imgur.com/qdPKRiR.png
<Nexia> nope, don't have it set on install without confirmation
<EvilRoey> hey when is Wayland hitting Kubuntu?
<EvilRoey> realistically speaking
<EvilRoey> is it within a year?
<EvilRoey> before 15.10?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, your guess is as good as anyone's , there doesn't seem to be any definite Wayland adoption schedule
<EvilRoey> okay
<EvilRoey> that's kind of what I thought
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  thanks
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  also, I thought of how once NVidia comes out with drivers for Wayland or Wayland and Mir, how quickly work would get done to get KDE on Wayland and into Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel
<EvilRoey> aye
<EvilRoey> Riddell could just tell me the same thing
<EvilRoey> (regarding Wayland in Kubuntu)
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> or google
<EvilRoey> google.  Pshah :)
<EvilRoey> How about asking this of Wolfram Alpha
<EvilRoey> WHEN WILL KUBUNTU RELEASE WITH WAYLAND NATIVELY
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  is that the idea?  Kubuntu will go with Wayland and KDE applications 5, and Ubuntu with Mir?
<EvilRoey> and Gnome?
<EvilRoey> brb
<Riddell> EvilRoey: we've no idea, wayland support is still to be added to kwin and plasma
<BluesKaj> yes, that seems to be the directions they are taking, Ubuntu with Mir and Kubuntu with Wayland
<EvilRoey> Riddell:  understood
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  it's jsut that I haven't yet heard Canonical acknowledging this disparity
<rww> why would they?
<BluesKaj> canonical is no longer supporting Kubuntu, afaik Blue Systems is now the official support source
<EvilRoey> right, I understand.
<EvilRoey> Because people might want to install Ubuntu and then KDE apps on top of that
<EvilRoey> and a Plasma desktop environment
<albedo039> a
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, still can install kde on ubuntu etc
<albedo039> yes
<EvilRoey> Is updating from stock Ubuntu still an aim of Kubuntu?
<EvilRoey> is this somthing that we can look forward to in future releases?
<albedo039> kubunto is 14.10 and ever uograde
<EvilRoey> what do you mean?
<EvilRoey> Kubuntu now is 14.10
<EvilRoey> that I understand.
<EvilRoey> Till 15.04.
<albedo039> yes
<EvilRoey> oh, okay then.
<EvilRoey> thank you.
<SonikkuAmerica> Will 15.04 use Plasma 5?
<EvilRoey> SonikkuAmerica:  yeah
<EvilRoey> albedo039, BluesKaj, Riddell: I'm interested in what this one article about KDE 5 Frameworks' potential for enhancing applications like Firefox.  What would a more KDE-ified Firefox look like?
<albedo039> now I use stable plasma 4, just testing kubuntu now, I coming from pure debian
<BluesKaj> no idea , with plsama5 on the horizon, who knows
<EvilRoey> I see.
<EvilRoey> I'm on KDE 4.
<EvilRoey> I haven't yet migrated to Plasma for fear of lack of features
<EvilRoey> Also, I love KWin.
<EvilRoey> I hope that KWin5 is as featureful as KWin4
<albedo039> yes I know kwin very collaborative desktop
<albedo039> ok quit for preparing dinner have a good day
<anqxyr> anyone knows of a way to make ktorrent download new torrents first?
<bprompt> anqxyr:     ... I don't use ktorrent .... or haven't.... what's the default behaviour?    I usually download torrents manually
<anqxyr> by default any newly added torrents are put at the end of the queue
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> anqxyr:     you could just sort them using the 'name' tab   and manually click on 'play' button to start off the ones you want
<bprompt> I don't see anything in settings for what you're after though
<anqxyr> yeah, I could do that, or just manually move it to the top of the queue
<anqxyr> but I want it automated
<anqxyr> :(
<bprompt> anqxyr:     if I think abou it.... what constitutes a "new torretnt" or new queue entry....   what would that be?  the latest you added?    and isn't that the default behaviour?
<anqxyr> yes, new torrent is the latest added, and they're put at the end of the queue by default
<anqxyr> I can then move them in the queue by hand, but that's not what I want
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> if you want the "latest added" to start downloading....isn't that what the older queue entries are doing?
<anqxyr> no
<anqxyr> it downloads the earliest added torrents first
<bprompt> seems to me ....you want to "trump out" the previous "latest" entries for the last one you've just added
<anqxyr> yes
<bprompt> yes.... but the earliest added.....used to be the lastest added.... is not the app knows how many you're going to add to the queue
<keithzg> I haven't had a chance to play around with it, does SDDM respect ~/.dmrc files?
<dougl> is my azurewave AW-CE123H bluetooth supposed to work under 14.04 LTS....
<keithzg> Really curious about that since I use a .dmrc file to quickly remotely change the default session between Openbox and an XBMC standalone session on my projector computer.
<dougl> that is the chipset used with my broadcom 4352 wifi combo card
<alex_rock> cant create this symbol:   ^
<soee> ?
<alex_rock> why? have a dell inspiron 7537
<tertu> ^
<tertu> that symbol
<tertu> shift-6?
<alex_rock> above tab.
<tertu> `
<soee> its above 6
<alex_rock> got german qwertz keyboard
<soee> maybe you have wrong layout set
<alex_rock> i think not
<alex_rock> öüäß works correctly
<alex_rock> its only the ^ key
<alex_rock> latex sucks without ^
<alex_rock> ° degree works!
<alex_rock> same button with shift
<ap0c> probably your OS'es key layout
<ap0c> are symbols normally different in the number row for that keyset?
<alex_rock> keyboard model generic 101 keys
<alex_rock> yes
<alex_rock> all keys are correct
<alex_rock> only the ^ key is  dead
<alex_rock> maybe one dead key?
<alex_rock> but shift and the key works. I get ° thats also correct
<alex_rock> ap0c:  what could be the problem?
<alex_rock> maybe have to choose 102 keys?
<alex_rock> or more?
<alex_rock> when i press a number after ^ I get ² ³ ⁴ ⁵ super script
<alex_rock> solved it.
<alex_rock> thx to |Frodo|
<alex_rock> you have to press ^ and space
<ap0c> glad you fixed it, I know nothing about keysets and their layouts
<ap0c> I was just taking a wild guess
<ap0c> I've just always used the standard QWERTY layout
<alex_rock> ap0c: no prob. dead keys was the answer
<alex_rock> :D
<YourPlaceOrMine> hi all :)
<YourPlaceOrMine> fresh install 14.04.1 with added app's, now my ? is, is ssd tweak's needed? or will i be fine without doing?
<ap0c> YourPlaceOrMine: I just did quick Google search for 'Kubuntu 14.04.1 SSD', and this was the first result: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<YourPlaceOrMine> tap tap, is this thing on
<YourPlaceOrMine>  ty ty
<YourPlaceOrMine> :)
<YourPlaceOrMine> gonna take a look
<ap0c> I don't use an SSD so that's about as much as I know, just trying to help
<YourPlaceOrMine> yes of course that is a start
<ap0c> probably going to try one out in the future when I build my next tower
<YourPlaceOrMine> ha shoulda known google is everyone's best-friend
<ap0c> but this laptop is still tanking it out
<YourPlaceOrMine> yea mine 2013 but wal-mart edition
<YourPlaceOrMine> lol
<YourPlaceOrMine> 300 bucks works great
<ap0c> I paid like 1250 for this laptop back in 2010, lol
<ap0c> might be lucky to get 850 if I sell it
<YourPlaceOrMine> nice one
<YourPlaceOrMine> hagd :) and ty
<ap0c> yeah but I might be able to get a more powerful desktop with even 800 nowadays
<ap0c> this is my laptop -http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220821
<ap0c> I upgraded to 8GB of ram and added a 500GB HDD
<ap0c> but it's pretty much a desktop replacement, I use a separate Keyboard / Mouse and just use the hardware/screen
#kubuntu 2014-11-04
<soee> good morning
<jcrb> I'm always surprised that kubuntu is not more popular.
<valorie> in competition with what, jcrb?
<inna> .
<soee> oh dont worry we have plan to rule teh world :)
<jcrb> ubuntu, arch, even opensuse (seems to a fair number of them at forum.kde.org)
<valorie> we are part of ubuntu
<valorie> if you mean unity, they have money, while we are community produced
<valorie> Suse and Redhat support opensuse and fedora
<valorie> while ubuntu doesn't really do that anymore
<valorie> thank goodness for Blue Systems
<jcrb> hasn't there been debate about changing the name from kubuntu?
<valorie> if we do that, we won't be a flavor of ubuntu any more
<jcrb> well yeah
<jcrb> not saying it is a good idea, but I know there's some tension there
<valorie> not really tension, but perhaps a bit of apprehension
<valorie> particularly if there are problems with Mir
<jcrb> hmm. anyway, bedtime
<jcrb> nice talking to you
<valorie> I hope for the best
<valorie> niters
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rubenmz> Hi, there! I'm having problems with kde / kubuntu.  The question is that I can't start kde with my user, with a new one there is no problem.
<lordievader> rubenmz: Do you get errors?
<rubenmz> Well, yesterday after upgrading a few packages (systemd-shim among them) my session had frozen and now when kde starts the session kills after shown de disk icon at the initial kde splash.
<lordievader> rubenmz: Is your ~/.xsession-errors getting filled?
<rubenmz> I have upgraded recently ( last week) to kubuntu 14.10 and kde 4.14.1.  I don't know how to debug kde to see what cause the error. The .xsession-error shows an error about gpg-agent post-stop
<lordievader> rubenmz: Hmm, well you can rename your ~/.kde and see if that solves it (note this resets your KDE settings)
<rubenmz> Yes, I'm with an other user and  I'm seeing that kde works, but I'd like to see what causes the problem. Is there any way to get more information about what is happening in  kde?
<rubenmz> Is there any way to remove the session saved but not my kde apps configuration?
<lordievader> rubenmz: You could run startx from a tty and see if that gives you a hint.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<rubenmz> Yes, I'm trying startx with a .xinitrc file with an xterm, but without luck. The X closes without an clear error.
<lordievader> rubenmz: Err I meant startkde.
<lordievader> Or put 'startkde' in .xinitrc.
<rubenmz> lordievader:  I'll try again, thank you.
<rubenmz> lordievader:  I've juts do it and got a lot of output (posted at http://pastebin.com/NAFAeBtj).  The problem persist, after showing the disk icon the display goes blank.
<lordievader> rubenmz: Ultimately you kill X?
<rubenmz> I've done a control-C to the startx process when (aprox.) the screen goes dark. But the X process ramains at normal start up.
<lordievader>  Ok, that explains the end of your paste.
<lordievader> rubenmz: Read lines 518-521 X dies there.
<Saphyel> lordievader: hello!!!! ^^
<lordievader> Hey Saphyel, how are you?
<Saphyel> any kde developer or tester?
<Saphyel> fine! and you?
<lordievader> Saphyel: Doing good. I suppose you want #kubuntu-devel ;)
<Saphyel> lordievader: not exactly I find some bugs... but I can't really help to fix it and my english is not very good xD
<lordievader> Saphyel: Then file bug reports ;)
<Saphyel> I prefer some1 else do it...
<rubenmz> lordievader: Hi, I've been watching that errors. Removed file about xfce and no difference. About jockey-kde, it is installed the packet ubuntu-drivers-common instead of jockey. Removed the instances of jockey at plasma-desktop-appletsrc. The problem persist.
<madeti_android> I have installed plasma 5 on kubuntu 14.10 through next ppa
<madeti_android> How can I remove it and install plasma 4
<lordievader> madeti_android: Use ppapurge, but expect breakage.
<madeti_android> Use it to remove the ppa, then? What all packages to remove?
<lordievader> madeti_android: Ppapurge will remove/downgrade all the packages from the ppa for you.
<madeti_android> OK, ty
<madeti_android> lordievader, after purge, do I need to install package kubuntu-desktop? Or is it automatically installed
<lordievader> madeti_android: That should be downgraded.
<madeti_android> ok
<rubenmz> lordievader:  Still, the same error. Do you thin that upgrading to kde 14.10.2 could be any help or could be worsen? Any other advice?
<lordievader> rubenmz: I'd rename your ~/.kde
<madeti> lordievader: ok, ppa-purged, now everything is working fine, but I see plasma 5 icons for everything, do I need to worry about it or is it fine?
<lordievader> madeti: Err no idea, sorry.
<madeti> ok
<Leoneof> is there daily build for kubuntu?
<Leoneof> i'm talking about repo
<lordievader> Leoneof: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/326/builds
<Leoneof> lordievader: good, i want to browse *.deb packages for ubuntu like this http://ftp.au.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/
<lordievader> Leoneof: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<Leoneof> lordievader: thanks, most kde apps on ubuntu are using 4.8, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kate/
<Leoneof> :\
<lordievader> Leoneof: Check the backports ppa ;)
<Leoneof> aha!
<lordievader> !info plasma-desktop kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> Package plasma-desktop does not exist in kubuntu-backports
<lordievader> !info libkdecore5 kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> libkdecore5 (source: kde4libs): KDE Platform Core Library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 907 kB, installed size 3047 kB
<lordievader> 4.14.2 ;)
<Leoneof> lordievader: oh no, here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kate/
<Leoneof> ;)
<lordievader> Leoneof: I know, but in the backports is 4.14
<lordievader> !info kate kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> kate (source: kate): powerful text editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 610 kB, installed size 2793 kB
<lordievader> ^ see
<Leoneof> right
<Leoneof> *_*
<Leoneof> lordievader: is there *testing* or *unstable* repo for ubuntu?
<Saphyel> yup
<Saphyel> pre-releases or something like that
<Leoneof> oh yes, pre-release, or something like rolling-release
<lordievader> Leoneof: Vivid is the development release.
<BluesKaj> check #ubuntu+1 or here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<Leoneof> thanks!
<sysop2> hi!
<sysop2> is there anyway to have animated backgrounds in the lightdm kde greeter like you used to be able to do with KDM?  http://michal.kosmulski.org/computing/tips/kdm.html
<sysop2> I know about the crowd thing, not what I am talking about. I just want to play a video or animated gif as the login screen background.
<Riddell> sysop2: 15:09 < d_ed> make a theme, set it as the theme.
<Riddell> says the coder
<sysop2> huh?
<lovesh> hi
<lovesh> i have upgraded to kde plasma 5 on kubuntu 14.10 but since then a process `baloo_file_extr`
<lovesh> is consuming lot of cpu
<lovesh> sometimes it goes to 100 %
<lovesh> also processes like udisksd and dbus-daemon consume about 8-10 % each
<lovesh> any way i can turn off baloo
<lovesh> sometimes even `plasmashell` consumes more than 50% cpu
<lovesh> is this normal for plasma 5
<BluesKaj> lovesh, system settings>baloo
<BluesKaj> aka desktop search
<lovesh> i dont see baloo there but i have disabled desktop search
<lovesh> what about plasma search?
<lovesh> should i disable all the plugins?
<Riddell> hi lovesh, do you have a solid state disk or a traditional hard disk?
<lovesh> traditional hard disk
<Riddell> lovesh: information here https://blogs.kde.org/2014/10/15/ubuntus-linux-scheduler-or-why-baloo-might-be-slowing-your-system-1404
<Riddell> lovesh: oh but on 14.10, hmm, it should be fixed there
<lovesh> i didnt use 14.10 plasma 4 much. i straigtaway upgraded to plasma 5
<Riddell> lovesh: pastebin this?  ls /sys/block/sd*/queue/scheduler; cat /sys/block/sd*/queue/scheduler
<lovesh> Riddell: ok
<lovesh> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/JyL6wdTi
<mokush> is there any ppa for kde-telepathy 0.9?
<lovesh> Also my system momentrially freezes every 5-10 mins
<Riddell> lovesh: wibble, you and me are both seeing a problem then which I understood should be fixed by the cfq scheduler but clearly isn't
<Riddell> or is a separate problem
<Riddell> lovesh: if you fancied filing an upstream bug report that would be great
<lovesh> ok i can do that
<Riddell> lovesh: and ping me
<Riddell> with the number
<lovesh> Riddell: sure
<lovesh> Riddell: With what package should i file the bug?
<lovesh> Riddell: I am here
<lovesh> https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?format=guided
<Riddell> lovesh: baloo
<Riddell> mokush: thanks for the nudge, I'm still working on them, compiling away here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<lovesh> Riddell: in the general component
<Riddell> yeah
<mokush> Riddell: cool. so this will be in the kubuntu-ppa?
<Riddell> mokush: yes it'll get moved to backports when done
<mokush> Riddell: any eta?
<lovesh> Riddell: This is the bug url https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340635
<ubottu> KDE bug 340635 in General "baloo takes too much cpu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> mokush: mañana
<mokush> Riddell: mamma mia. gracias for the intel, and looking forward to upgrading!
<diego___> I am new in IRC chat.  I have a problem starting Kubuntu.  Am I in the right place?
<lordievader> diego___: Jup, what seems to be the problem?
<diego___> After doing an update, the startup won't go past the splash screen.
<diego___> it's not frozen, as the mouse pointer moves, but my session won't start.
<diego___> I have tried login in with a guest account and nothing.
<lordievader> diego___: Nothing as in, can't login? Black screen?
<diego___> I also tried using the boot menu but wasn't really sure how to follow.
<diego___> Nothing as in blue kubuntu splash screen with mouse moving, and that's it.
<lordievader> diego___: Do you get to a login screen?
<diego___> Right now, I used a USB trial boot.
<diego___> Yes, my user and profile picture appear.  It even recognizes my password.
<lordievader> diego___: Ok, drop to a tty (crtl + alt + f1) and start kde by running 'startkde'.
<diego___> before I do that... will I be able to come back to this session, is it ctrl + alt +f7?
<diego___> unfortunately I don't have another computer with me to do the fix while I communicate.
<diego___> or to communicate while I try to fix it....
<lordievader> diego___: Yes, err what session do you currently have?
<diego___> 14.04
<diego___> $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<diego___> I got that message.
<lordievader> diego___: Hmm, make it 'startx'. I'm confused, you can't login but yet you have quassel open...?
<diego___> Right.. =S   I am using a USB boot. But I wouldn't know if I can access my own filesystem.
<lordievader> diego___: Ah, then this is entirely point less.
<diego___> sorry.  would you know if I can start a "safe" session from the boot system?
<lordievader> diego___: What graphics card do you run?
<diego___> I wouldn't know.  I haven't made any changes to the graphics driver.
<diego___> though
<diego___> I remember not being nvidia, but that's it.
<diego___> From Lenovo website, it may be an Intel Video Driver.  Would that make sense?
<diego___> By the way, thanks for walking me through this.
<lordievader> diego___: Can you open a teminal and read me the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<diego___> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<diego___>         Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3904
<diego___>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<lordievader> Hmm, those things usually just work...
<lordievader> Boot into the recovery mode and run 'apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<diego___> Alright.  This will log me out from this session.  So it will take a while to get back to you.  For the moment, thanks again.
<azpirate> Hi there, I have an older laptop (HP/Compaq NC4010) which has a Intel Pentium M processor running at 1.6 GB (400MHz FSB) and from what I have been reading the Kubunto Hardy 8.04 will run fine on this computer without the PAE issues as with Mint and so on so my questions are. 1. Is this true, will the Hardy run on my machine? 2. If so, where can I download a copy? The download page only lets me see the newest versions.
<azpirate> hello
<azpirate> hello
<lovesh> anybody here tried the kde plasma 5?
<lovesh> if yes how is it going for them? Is it too resource hungry?
<BluesKaj> lovesh, some love it, but won't admit that it's still quite buggy
<lovesh> on my kubuntu 14.10 kde 5 plasmashell, google chrome, dolphin take too much resources
<lovesh> even java is taking too much ram
<lovesh> I have a 2nd gen core i5 with 8 gb ram but it appears too slow
<lovesh> should i switch back to kde 4?
<lovesh> and is dolphin even present in plasma 5?
<diego_> @lordievader, I tried what you told me but there seems to be another issue.  I couldn't get into recovery mode.
<diego_> Earlier I could, but this time I got a message like
<diego_> EFI Network 0 for IPv4 failed.... something like that.
<lordievader> diego_: Whoo, UEFI. I must say I have no experience with UEFI. You did find the recovery mode option?
<diego_> Yes, but it was the same as the normal startup.
<diego_> Do you think this is getting out of control?
<lordievader> diego_: You should get a recovery menu.
<diego_> I did earlier.  But I couldn't find it this time.  I don't think I changed anything big.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes dolphin should be installed by default on plasma5
<BluesKaj> oops lovesh
<BluesKaj> great the gguy leaves just when I;m answering
<rom1504> BluesKaj: that's irc for you
<BluesKaj> well i usually hang around until i get a reponse od some kind
<BluesKaj> of
<lordievader> diego_: Booting in the recovery mode should give you the menu ;)
<diego_> @lordievader  I mean, I got the recovery mode, but starting that option didn't make a difference.   =$
<rom1504> BluesKaj: yeah me too, but so many people come, ask a question, wait 3min, and leave
<lordievader> diego_: It should be significantly different from the normal boot.
<diego_> @lordievader I'm gonna try again.  Let's see what I find.
<sysop2> does lightdm-kde-greeter have apng support?
<RobinHood2015> Using KDE 5, I have the desktop set to "Folder" mode so I can see icons for my home folder and the Trash, but the Trash icon is incorrect. It shows a folder with a small trash icon on it, and I can't change it to a trash can icon.
<Guest78674> can anybody help me with my inet connection problems?
<RobinHood2015> Why do you ask? Since if you had internet connection problems, you would not be here!
<RobinHood2015> Unless you're connecting from a different computer...
<Guest78674> windows  + linux user :D
<RobinHood2015> How sad... You expect everything to work the same way on two different OSes and they don't.
<Guest78674> ok its out
<Guest78674> iam absolutly new in the linux world
<Guest78674> how can i install jdk for java on kubuntu?
<RobinHood2015> For most users, 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk' should do the trick.
<Guest78674> how do u knw the name 'openjdk-7-jdk'?
<RobinHood2015> I've used 'openjdk-7-jre' before, because I haven't had the need to develop Java applications, only to run them.
<Guest78674> ok personal knowlegde
<Guest78674> maybe ill get this in future too ^^
<RobinHood2015> Well, are you looking to develop Java apps or just run them? Because if you just need to run them, you need 'openjdk-7-jre.' For viewing Java applets in a Web browser, you also need 'icedtea-7-plugin.' But I would not recommend 'openjdk-8-jre' or 'openjdk-8-jdk' with 'icedtea-7-plugin' because openjdk8 doesn't seem to work seamlessly with icedtea7, and there's no icedtea8 available yet.
<RobinHood2015> But if you just need to run or develop Java apps WITHOUT running Java in your BROWSER, then 'openjdk-8-jre' or 'openjdk-8-jdk' should work just fine, so long as you don't install 'icedtea-7-plugin'.
<daft_> Hi all. How can install kde-plasma-Desktop on a netbook? Im a bit lost with that gui
<lordievader> daft_: What do you currently have installed?
<daft_> lordievader,  latest kubuntu.
<daft_> just downloaded it.  use it on my desktop for some years (years and years debian before that)
<daft_> I tried to remove the plasma-netbook packages
<daft_> now i only have a mouse cursor and a black background..
<daft_> lets remove .kde and restart X
<lordievader> daft_: I.e. you removed too much? sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<daft_> oke ill  try that
<daft_> oke downloading... connecting to wifi in the commandline :/
<daft_> oke lordievader, back up with kde-netbook
<lordievader> daft_: Good to hear :)
<daft_> now how to get rid of the netbook mode
<daft_> a config workspace behaviour
<daft_> cool
<daft_> thanks for listening
<arthurfiggis> hello :) How does one go about actually reading the
<arthurfiggis> (previous error reports in the "diagnostics" for 14.10? sorry about that, bad typing ;) )
<arthurfiggis> you get led along to the ubuntu one signin page but after creating an account you can't actually get any farther...
<kbroulik> meh, my xsession errors has grown to 1,2GiB now
<kbroulik> because I'm getting spammed constantly by _xgeWireToEvent: Unknown extension 148, this should never happen. messages
<Jonathan_R> what ppa can i use for the most bleeding edge kernel?
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<genii> Not installed like normal PPA however.
#kubuntu 2014-11-05
<diego_> @lordievader I talked to you earlier.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to get into Recovery Mode.  The guys from the IT were recommending found what you had suggested earlier about something with the graphic card.
<diego_> I am looking for help to my startup session.  Someone suggested
<diego_> I was suggested there is a problem with graphic drivers.
<diego_> However, I can't get through to even start in recovery mode.  I am using a second computer to open this chat and get help.
<sgclark> diego_:  do you have a grub boot screen (to choose an OS) when you reboot?
<sgclark> diego_: if so you need to choose Advanced boot options from the list. Then on that list you need to choose the option that says (recovery mode)
<diego_> No, only a Boot Menu, and System Recovery
<diego_> but the System Recovery will start the same as the Normal Startup
<sgclark> diego_: what version are you using?
<diego_> I have Ubuntu 14.04 and Kde 4.something
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> that sounds odd
<diego_> If I do normal startup I'll get a login screen with my user and I enter my password.  After that the blue splash screen will stay on with the mouse moving, but won't go through.
<sgclark> diego_: you can get to a console with ctrl alt F2
<diego_> yes.
<sgclark> diego_: I would try to do an update / install the video driver in the console
<sgclark> diego_: I am unaware of any system recovery :(
<sgclark> never seen that
<sgclark> I usually go through advanced options in grub, unsure why you don't see that
<diego_> I was able to see it two times earlier in the day when the problem started.
<diego_> By the way, do I have to answer with @ ? to have directed messages?
<sgclark> just typing the name should work
<diego_> sgclark, thanks... I hope it's not much to ask about the video driver command?
<sgclark> what video card do you have?
<sgclark> diego_: lspci | grep VGA will tell you
<diego_> I'm sort of newbie here.
<diego_> it says VGA compatible controller
<sgclark> np, in the console type ^
<diego_> Intel Corporation Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<diego_> (rev 09)
<sgclark> great, one sec for command
<sgclark> diego_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<diego_> Oh-oh it says it's already the latest version.
<sgclark> have you done an sudo apt update
<sgclark> then sudo apt upgrade
<sgclark> this will check for new packages and install them
<diego_> Yes, but it shows a lot of errors.
<sgclark> eek
<sgclark> that is the problem I bet
<sgclark> try sudo apt -f install
<diego_> I did sudo apt-get update... Is that the same as sudo apt update?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> have you recently add any new PPAs?
<diego_> I'm usually careful with PPA's.
<sgclark> apt errors can lead to destruction
<sgclark> run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<diego_> It shows a list of unmet dependencies:
<sgclark> yup, that is very bad
<sgclark> hense why you cannot login, your desktop is broken
<diego_> Oops.  I think the last risky thing I did was trying the unstable Chrome to run Android apps following OMGUbuntu's
<diego_> Do you recommend doing a clean install?
<sgclark> Honestly it may be the easiest
<diego_> It could also be removing and reinstalling MySQL Workbench.
<diego_> Anyways, thank you for your help.  Greetings from Mexico City.
<sgclark> something removed kubuntu-desktop or is blocking a dependency. I can't know without looking at your files sorry :(
<sgclark> Np! good luck.
<diego_> thanks
<seven_> ddfd
<diego_> @sgclark,   hello I'm back
<diego_> I'm looking for someone familiar with kubuntu-desktop to help me find broken dependencies.
<diego_> Basically it won't go through the splash screen at startup, and from the tty's I got a list of said unmet dependencies.
<diego_> e.g. Dependes: kde-workspace but it is not going to be installed
<diego_> e.g. Recommends: kmail but it is not going to be installed.
<silentriver> hey what's up
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * zlakerboy357 is away
<lfrlucas> how to remove kubuntu-dekstop from ubuntu server?
<lfrlucas> 14.04
<Saphyel> apt-get purge
<lfrlucas> I have ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<lfrlucas> how can I remove the ppa
<lfrlucas> I tried ppa-purge
<lfrlucas> I'm receiving this message:
<lfrlucas> open: 5005; closed: 28070; defer: 275; conflict: 592                                                                                                                                           ONo solution found within the allotted time.  Try harder? [Y/n] Y
<Saphyel> I guess you have to install ubuntu server
<Saphyel> you may get a lot of errors if you try that
<lfrlucas> Saphyel: It was originally ubuntu server
<lfrlucas> then I installed kubuntu-desktop
<lfrlucas> and add ppa
<lfrlucas> now I want to remove all kde stuff
<Saphyel> uninstall all pacages and then try to remove ppa
<lfrlucas> And leave ubuntu-server
<Saphyel> kde packages*
<lfrlucas> Saphyel: Ok. I'm remove packages explicitly
<lfrlucas> Saphyel: Is there any link with all packages that should be removed?
<Saphyel> mhh... I'd do "apt-get purge kde*"
<Saphyel> and then apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<electrovalent> Hello! :) Is kubuntu able to auto disable screen blanking or screensaver while streaming web video in fullscreen mode?
<xiongce> i upgrade kde to 4.12 ,then ibus disappear
<rom1504> and so did he
<BluesKaj> yeah, no patience ... instant gratification seems to be a common expectation with some
<Walex2> BluesKaj: only people with a VIP Platinum KDE Support Account are entitled to response within 5 minutes :-)
<BluesKaj> ok Walex2, I'll keep that in mind:)
<Pici>  /70
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i'm not sure if this is entirely a kubuntu issue but it's the best place i can think of asking...if i go to "diagnostics" under system settings in 14.10, there's a bunch of error reports that i can click on...if you do, you're led you a signup page for ubuntu one and if you login you get "An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname)." Is there any way of actually...
<arthurfiggis> ...accessing the contents of the error reports?
<lovesh> finally got rid of kubutnu 14.10 with kde plasma 5
<lovesh> installed linux mint 17 kde. Its much better
<lovesh> anyone here thinks the plasmashell somehow depends on the network?
<jubo2> I have Kubuntu14.04.1
<jubo2> Needed to turn the visually overloading "netbook" navigation mode
<lovesh> because whenever i used to download large files over http or even movies on torrent, my system would become really slow
<jubo2> and switch to the old style menus
<jubo2> lovesh: I find Kubuntu14 very responsive given enough RAM
<lovesh> I have 8 gb. do u use kde plasma 5 with kubuntu?
<jubo2> I dunno
<jubo2> I use what came with 14.04
<lovesh> ok so u have plasma 4
<jubo2> 8GB is more then enough for only one OS
<jubo2> 8GB is the minimum recommended
<lovesh> plasma 5 has been my worst experience with kubuntu
<jubo2> if you need hueg memory then go for 16GB system
<jubo2> This one association I belong to
<jubo2> they have a server with 144GB RAM
<jubo2> 40€ / annum buys a private individual 550GB NAS space, latest stable FLGOSS candies, mail and webmail etc.
<jubo2> You wanna know what my Nederland hosting guys are asking for 2,000 GB ?
<jubo2> 10€ + VAT
<jubo2> lovesh: #kubuntu-offtopic maybe better
<jubo2> 'tis a support channel here
<jubo2> no channel traffic == no assistance requests == good for us
<jubo2> channel traffic != good for us
<xiongce> how to remove the unity-session from kubuntu14.10
<maysara> Hi. How can I make kde connect run at startup?
<tsimpson> maysara: look in System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown https://userbase.kde.org/System_Settings/Startup_and_Shutdown/en
<maysara> tsimpson: yes but I can't find kde connect in the app list
<kbroulik> what's wrong with the plasma 5 weekly iso? http://wstaw.org/m/2014/11/05/plasmaart.png all I get is this pretty art
<kbroulik> you can see a mouse cursor rushing by though :D
<tsimpson> maysara: hmm, I don't know then. try asking if anyone in #kde knows
<maysara> tsimpson: Ok, thx
<arthurfiggis> hmm...signed up for a launchpad account, but apparently to read the contents of the error reports in diagnostics, you need to request permission even after doing that :) a bit inconvenient but maybe that will be streamlined later
<P1nkP4nth3r> Hello there, Could you link in an ultimate deamon creator, please?
<anton__> как дела?
<BluesKaj> !ru |anton__
<ubottu> anton__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<krise> i have some firefox apearance problems. is there pastebin for pictures ?
<lordievader> !screenshot | krise
<ubottu> krise: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<krise_> http://imgur.com/0xKX4N0,YnEPXus
<krise_> http://imgur.com/0xKX4N0,YnEPXus#1
<krise_> is there any way to see all the images also on dark backround ?
<lordievader> krise_: In that first picture did you select the entire webpage?
<krise_> yes
<krise_> everything is same, i just toggle between 2 color setings
<krise_> mostly i use dark backround, but many image and also text boxes are not seen
<krise_> can i fix this?
<velocd> how does kubuntu run vs. ubuntu is it that much of a difference in performance ?
<pippidog> epub
<bprompt> velocd:     depends on what features you use/load I gather
<bprompt> velocd:   kubuntu runs quite fast for me... then again.. I have an sata3 ssd and 6gbs ddr3 ram
<bprompt> but I've not noticed any performance differences on the default installations for each
<MoonUnit`> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1404_desktop6&num=1
<MoonUnit`> 6-Way Linux Desktop 2D/3D Performance Comparison On Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<MoonUnit`> seems kde could be a bit faster in graphics performance
<MoonUnit`> depends on the test though
<jiohdi> is anyone else getting 100% cpu spiking since upgrading to kde plasma 5?
#kubuntu 2014-11-06
<MichaelHabib> hi, I'm trying to find a way to stop the "auto opening" of new created files .  When I create a New File, it opens up with Kate and that's not the program i want it opened with.
<Pickers> hello.
<renzorzons> buenas noches alguien que hable español y me pueda asesorar
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<renzorzons> Chuck?
<digitaldefector> anyone here?
<valorie> pfff
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Saphyel> gmornin' lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Saphyel, how are you?
<Saphyel> fine, trying to work and you?
<lordievader> Waking up...
<Saphyel> lordievader: where are you from?
<lordievader> Saphyel: Stick around long enough and you'll find out ;) (hanging around in #kubuntu-offtopic helps)
<Saphyel> lordievader: netherlands?
<lordievader> Saphyel: Nice guess ;) Did you lookup my ip?
<Saphyel> I didn't need it, with /whois is enough xD
<lordievader> Ah, right XD
<Saphyel> I always thought where you live people wakes up very soon
<jtornero2> hello all. I'm having some trouble after messing with ltsp. The matter is that I am not able to boot in my machine but inside ltsp0 instead.
<jtornero2> I think, after some irc with ltsp people, that I've messed up the boot sequence. But don't know in which way, and how can it be reverted
<jtornero2> does anyone have any direction? I'm in a big trouble, providing this is my workstation
<jtornero2> grub.cfg is in http://pastebin.com/B7jxN40i maybe it is useful
<oromoda> You should ask lordievader maybe asap.
<jtornero2> thanks oromoda
<lordievader> !pm | jtornero2
<ubottu> jtornero2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordievader> jtornero2: Anyhow, what seems to be the issue?
<jtornero2> My apologies(thought it was better no to "bore" the other people), The issue is that I
<lordievader> jtornero2: This channel is logged, might be usefull for people with the same problem later on.
<jtornero2> restarted my machine this morning and wasn't able to boot again. Instead, I am able to get (through tty1) a console login but instead of "my machine" i get ltsp0 as machine. Boot proccess stops at "stopping system V runlevel comaptibility"
<lordievader> jtornero2: I'm not familiar with ltsp, could you give some more details?
<Walex> jtornero2: your report seems confused both in terminology and concept
<Walex> jtornero2: if you «wasn't able to boot again» how can you «get (through tty1) a console login»?
<lordievader> Walex: I was wondering the same thing..
<jtornero2> walex: Sorry. I'm so confused, sorry about my language. When I said boot again I mean end up with my lovel KDE and my "usual" system
<Walex> jtornero2: was your hardware swapped by the evil LTSP team overnight? :-)
<Walex> jtornero2: because I am note sure whether by «i get ltsp0 as machine» you are reporting that the "hostname" of your OS changed or you got a completely different hw or a completely different installed system...
<Walex> jtornero2: perhaps the issue is that you, without realizing it, cionfigured your existing system as a server for LTSP and with a different hostname, but your system is otherwise unchanged, so there is no reason to panic.
<jtornero2> Sequence: 1) I switch on my machine. 2) Choose the usual menu item in grub menu at the beggining. 3) Boot sequence ends in what I pointe d out before (Stopping system V....) 3) I press ctrl-alt-F1 and I am able to log in with my habitual credentials...
<Walex> jtornero2: for example when you login to the console, do you find your usual files and partitions etc.?
<jtornero2> ok, Walex, that's the point. I don't get that. I get another linux-kind filesystem. All the rest of my data and partitions are still there (was able to find it with a live distro)
<Walex> jtornero2: it is already good that you can login «with my habitual credentials», that suggests nothing fundamental has really changed
<Walex> jtornero2: then the questions is whether you have reinstalled a different distribution on the "root" partition of your machine or just reconfigured it.
<jtornero2> As ltsp-people said, after I told them, maybe it is matter of having installed ltsp-client in the same machine that should act as a server, that messes up everthing
<Walex> jtornero2: reinstallation is unlikely because your userid and password are still there.
<Walex> jtornero2: what do you see when you do 'cat /etc/issue'?
<jtornero2> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Walex> jtornero2: and 'lsb_release -d' says the same I hope...
<jtornero2> Yes
<Walex> jtornero2: that is very encouraging.
<Walex> jtornero2: now try to do this: 'sudo telinit 3'
<jtornero2> Walex: but, for instance, it complaints about not founding dpkg when doing the "obvious" apt-get remove ltsp and stuff
<Walex> jtornero2: that's not so awesome.
<jtornero2> Wales: done and nothing happens
<Walex> jtornero2: can you 'ping 8.8.8.8'?
<jtornero2> Walex: No. runlevel command raises /var/run/utmp not found
<Walex> jtornero2: can you copy-and-paste to 'pastebinit' on another system?
<Walex> jtornero2: it may be that you are inside a "restricted" environment such as a LTSP client environment.
<jtornero2> Walex: Depends. If it is something I can paste when booting with a live distro (i have benn looking around with a old gparted live), yes. If not, it is difficult. Right now irc-ing with another machine, and old laptop.
<jtornero2> Walex: But I have to do whatever I have to do!!
<jtornero2> Walex: yes, it looks like that, after what ltsp people told me. And makes a lot of sense. The client won't never starts as the server (the same machine) neither will do
<jtornero2> Walex: so I guess the point is to prevent booting from that restricted environment
<jtornero2> Walex: I'm able to operate... how should I start?
<Walex> jtornero2: sorry, brief away-from-keyboard
<Walex> jtornero2: please put onto paste.debian.net the output of 'ps xu' or even better of 'ps axu'
<Walex> jtornero2: to figure out the chain of processes that booted into the current runlevel
<Walex> jtornero2: also the output of 'df -T -BG'
<Walex> jtornero2: and that of 'blkid | sort'
<jtornero2> Walex: Ok, let see how I perform that
<Walex> jtornero2: also what kind of boot menu did you see at boot?
<jtornero2> Walex typical kubuntu 14.04 grub menu (version 2.02 beta2-9ubuntu1
<jtornero2> Walex: I've to restart the machine to be able to export the outputs to the pastebin. Would you need any other information or can I proceed?
<cmt29> since upgrade to 14.10 my internet stops working after around 10-30 seconds when connected via wireless. Any ideas?
<Walex> jtornero2: just proceed.
<jtornero2> Walex: OK. In a while I paste the first two commands. But I can tell you in advance that the blkid command outputs nothing
<Walex> jtornero2: what is most likely happening is that you are being logged into a LTSP "chroot", and the way out is to figure out how, so you can login in the full account
<Walex> jtornero2: 'sudo blkid' too?
<jtornero2> Walex: aaargh! wait a second!
<jtornero2> Walex: yes, sudoing the command makes sense
<jtornero2> Walex: command output are at http://paste.debian.net/130533
<jtornero2> Walex: sda3 and sda2 are mounted to be able to save the output commands and recover then booting from a live distro
<Walex> jtornero2: sorry, distracted again...
<Walex> jtornero2: but if the 'ps' output is from the actual system and not from the live CD (and it is seems from the actual system) your login is likely not inside a 'chroot'...
<jtornero2> the ps output is from wherever i boot into... don't know if a chroot but in any case it's not my usual system
<jtornero2> Walex: pretty annoying issue?
<paradox_> hello
<paradox_> anyone has problem with Kubuntu 14.10. with plazma 5, not being able to save custom shortcuts
<paradox_> ?
<lordievader> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<lordievader> paradox_: File a bug ;)
<paradox_> will do, just wanted to make sure it's not something i did
<jtornero2> Walex: any other idea?
<lordievader> paradox_: Last time I tried it I had the same problem. Never filled a bug about it... guess it never got fixed.
<Walex> jtornero2: sorry, being taken away again. I am now going to be here for a while I hope
<Walex> jtornero2: the thing that seems to indicate a 'chroot' is that 'dpkg' is missing...
<Walex> jtornero2: what does 'ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/' look like? Also 'ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/dpkg*'
<Walex> jtornero2: my current working hypothesis is that your system is basically unchanged, but that your personal account is being logged into a 'chroot'.
<lordievader> Wouldn't that show up in /etc/passwd?
<Walex> lordievader: that's one other check to do, but it may show up in the '/etc/passwd' in the containing system, not necessarily the 'chrooted' one.
<jtornero2> Walex: I really appreciate your return and help, believeme. The ouput of both commands (with sudo or not) indicate that the file doesn't exists
<Walex> lordievader: at some point I am going to suggest booting with 'init=/bin/bash'
<lordievader> From following this discussion from bit to bit leads me to conclude that ltsp is something nasty.
<Walex> jtornero2: if '/var/lib/dpkg/info/' is empty or missing instead of existing and having hundreds of files either your system is very badly damaged or you are running inside a 'chroot'
<Walex> lordievader: no, it is pretty good, but it assumes that you run the client sw on different machine from the server...
<Walex> lordievader: http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Concepts#The_LTSP_chroot_environment
<Walex> lordievader: basically it turns the clients into remote X terminals for VM-like 'chroot' instances on the server.
<Walex> lordievader: "jtornero2" sort of confessed mixing the two.
<lordievader> Hmm, so not like PXE thinclient booting ;)
<Walex> lordievader: PXE X terminal booting when done right on client machines :-)
<lordievader> Hmm the mini linux distro is likely to be PXE'ed.
<jtornero2> Walex: well, actually not sort of confessed... completely confessed
<Walex> lordievader: yes, but the mini distro only contains an X server :-)
<lordievader> Here we just provide a fluxbox desktop through PXE so users can RDP to our Windows server.
<Walex> lordievader: LTSP is similar but with GNU/Linux (not quite the same though).
<lordievader> Check
<Walex> jtornero2: the goal now is to find an account on your base system that does not get you into a 'chroot'. So the best thing is probably to boot with 'init=/bin/bash' and then edit '/etc/passwd' and/or give your 'root' account a password so you can log into it directly
<Walex> jtornero2: so reboot your machine and when the GRUB menu comes up type 'e' to enter edit mode.
<jtornero2> Walex: ok
<jtornero2> Walex: I'm in edit mode
<Walex> jtornero2: then use arrow keys to go down to the 'linux' line and append " init=/bin/bash" to it (without quotes)
<jtornero2> Walex: done
<jtornero2> Walex: guess I must boot now
<Walex> yes, Ctrl-x IIRC
<Walex> when you are in the boot shell, do 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<jtornero2> Walex: bash:done
<Walex> jtornero2: and after remount '/' RW, have a look at 'egrep "root|peo" /etc/passwd'
<Walex> jtornero2: what kind of shell or home directory have they got?
<Walex> jtornero2: the line for 'root' should look like "root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash"
<jtornero2> Walex: wait a second. 'peo' was a fast-name for mounting the thing that time. I guess I should put my regular user instead peo?
<Walex> jtornero2: yes.
<jtornero2> Walex: Ok: antares:x:1000:1000:antares,,,:/home/antares/bin/bash
<Walex> jtornero2: is "/home/antares/bin/bash" expected? Why is it not "/bin/bash"?
<lordievader> Modified bash script/binary?
<jtornero2> Walex: sorry, the final part is /home/antares:/bin/bash
<Walex> jtornero2: that's fine then, but then I don't get how you end up in a 'chroot'.
<lordievader> Upstart service?
<Walex> jtornero2: do you see now many files in 'ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/'?
<Walex> lordievader: that would be horrifying :-)
<lordievader> Walex: It would be... but I wouldn't be surprised ;)
<Walex> jtornero2: BTW, do you have a separate '/var/' partition?
<Walex> jtornero2: look at 'cat /etc/fstab' for that
<jtornero2> Walex: now my /etc/fstab just read "Dynamically generated by LTSP and just have a single line
<jtornero2> Walex: but wait a second. I'll try to mount the sda partitions to see
<Walex> jtornero2: what does that single line look like?
<Walex> jtornero2: you seem to have tried to configure your system as LTSP "thick" client
<jtornero2> Walex: proc /proc proc nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<lordievader> Hehe :P
<lordievader> What a mess.
<Walex> jtornero2: I need to have a look inside the LTSP client package because "lordievader" is probably quite right that having setup your system as a LTSP "thick" client there is an 'upstart' script that boots you into a LTSP client environment.
<Walex> jtornero2: wait a bit
<Walex> jtornero2: in the meantime try: 'ls -l /etc/init/ltsp*'
<jtornero2> Walex: ltsp-client-core.conf and ltsp-cluster.accountmanager.conf
<Walex> I think that 'ltsp-cluster.accountmanager.conf' is for the server part, and indeed 'ltsp-client-core.conf' is probably the source of much of your trouble.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jtornero2> Walex: guess is not going to be as easy as 'rm ltsp-client-core.conf'
<Walex> jtornero2: it could be as easy as that...
<lordievader> jtornero2: Could you pastebin that script?
<Walex> jtornero2: and then removing the 'ltsp-client' package.
<Walex> jtornero2: I just looked at that script
<Walex> lordievader: he cannot easily, but I can, wait a sec
<Walex> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8852327/
<Walex> lordievader: and this is '/usr/share/ltsp/ltsp-init-common': http://paste.ubuntu.com/8852329/
<jtornero2> Walex: Thank you very much. My file looks exactly equal as the first pastebin. I'll look the next, hold a second
<lordievader> Hmm, they don't seem to start chroots or something.
<Walex> lordievader: because I think he installed the "thick" client stuff. So he may have turned his '/' filetree into a thick client one...
<lordievader> I.e. his install is nuked?
<Walex> jtornero2: it would be exceptionally useful to figure out which partitions holds your '/var' filetree
<jtornero2> Walex lodridevader: ok, let me boot with the live distro
<Walex> lordievader: perhaps his install is nuked, but if that is the case it has been replaced by a mini-Ubuntu install, which can be easily upgraded to a full on
<Walex> jtornero2: you don't need to boot the livedistro
<jtornero2> Walex: too late :( It is just if I want to copy/paste whatever I can't do without that
<Walex> jtornero2: do you remember the network parameters for your system?
<jtornero2> Walex: more or less, but just my IP
<drandynisbet> Im running kubuntu 14.04 LTS on an ARM Samsung Chromebook
<drandynisbet> I'm getting an issue with installing swap on this device
<drandynisbet> sudo mkswap -L "SWAP-PARTITION" /dev/sda1
<drandynisbet>  more /etc/fstab LABEL="SWAP-PARTITION" none swap sw 0 0
<drandynisbet> sudo swapon -v -L "SWAP-PARTITION" swapon on /dev/sda1 swapon: /dev/sda1: found swap signature: version 1, page-size 4, same byte order swapon: /dev/sda1: pagesize=4096, swapsize=2147483648, devsize=2147483648 swapon: /dev/sda1: swapon failed: Invalid argument
<lordievader> !paste | dashcloud
<ubottu> dashcloud: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> !paste | drandynisbet
<ubottu> drandynisbet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> dashcloud: Whoops, sorry.
<lordievader> drandynisbet: What happens when you simply run "sudo swapon"?
<drandynisbet> swapon: /dev/sda1: swapon failed: Invalid argument
<drandynisbet> I am booting from an external SD card
<drandynisbet> I have tried to make  a swapfile on the SD card (same error)
<arthurfiggis> drandynisbet: out of curiousity when you installed, did you enable the "encrypted home directory" option? when i did that with 14.04 no swap file/partition was created at all, some sort of installer bug maybe...not sure about 14.10 i just used full disk encryption and left it off
<drandynisbet> I have tried a partition on a USB drive
<drandynisbet> saem error,
<drandynisbet> I am not using encryption, or at least I did not enable it
<lordievader> drandynisbet: Make the swappartition without the label, and put it in fstab with /dev/sda1. Then try again.
<drandynisbet> Done it already
<drandynisbet> Done it using /dev/sda1
<drandynisbet> and wiuth UUID
<drandynisbet> and with LABEL
<drandynisbet> saem error each time
<lordievader> drandynisbet: Does a swap file work?
<drandynisbet> nisbeta@arndale2:/$ cat /proc/swaps
<drandynisbet> returns
<drandynisbet> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<arthurfiggis> drandynisbet: ahh okay...sorry that was probably not very helpful, it's just the first swap issue that came to mind so i figured i'd check it out anyway :)
<drandynisbet> with no entries
<drandynisbet> so its not working
<jtornero2> Walex: I've mounted all my sda's. In sda4 is where my dpkg/info folder is, and it contains a whole bunch of files
<drandynisbet> Are you using an ARM chromebook? And are you using an external SD?
<lordievader> drandynisbet: Who are you addressing here?
<drandynisbet> If anyone has got swap working on an ARMv7 chromebook, with an external SD install then I'd be interested to know how. I guess something is broken/turned off in the kernel.
<jtornero2> Walex lordievader: 12835 files (.list, .md5sumds....)
<lordievader> drandynisbet: A swapfile on ARMvX RPi works fine.
<lordievader> drandynisbet: Hence the suggestion to use a swap file.
<drandynisbet> Have you used the internal storage to install?
<drandynisbet> to <lordievader>
<lordievader> drandynisbet: What internal storage?
<lordievader> drandynisbet: /boot is on the SD card, the rest is loaded through nfs.
<drandynisbet> lordievader: the internal nonvolatile memory
<drandynisbet> We have nfs working, and have had automount working previously.
<lordievader> drandynisbet: The RPi doesn't have any of that. (Unless you are referring to the SD card)
<drandynisbet> My target ... is  a Samsung Chromebook XE303C12-A10UK
<drandynisbet> You can install on its internal NVM or on an external SD or USB.
<drandynisbet> Ive installed on an SD card so it's /dev/mmcblk1
<drandynisbet> How would I determine if  user directories were encrypted by default?
<lordievader> drandynisbet: Ls their directory with root.
<drandynisbet> I can see files, so I guess they are not encrypted?
<drandynisbet> and more them ...
<drandynisbet> sucessfully for text.
<lordievader> drandynisbet: For ecryptfs you'd see a text file on how to unlock your home-dir.
<drandynisbet> ok so enryption is not a reason wh y swapon might fail (I have seen this issue mentioned in some of the wikis) for me
<drandynisbet> Another user had the same problem on archlinux http://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=7337
<Walex> jtornero2: that's good
<jtornero2> Walex: I really want to believe that :)
<Walex> jtornero2: did you find where the other partitions should be mounted?
<jtornero2> Walex: oh yes, I am able to remount all the tree (well, my home is a little tricky due to some issues in the past) but the important things, yes I do
<Walex> jtornero2: you still in the liveCD?
<Walex> jtornero2: what kind of liveCD is it?
<jtornero2> Walex: a gparted live from 2013
<Walex> jtornero2: that's a bit thin. Do you have an Ubuntu install/rescue disk?
<Walex> jtornero2: never mind...
<jtornero2> I have my Kubuntu 14.04 LTS dvd
<Walex> jtornero2: make a note of which partitions should be mounted where...
<jtornero2> Walex: just one thing, /tmp not pretty sure, but it should have plugtmp folder inside?
<Walex> jtornero2: never mind about '/tmp' as it just be a directory on '/' anyhow
<kbroulik> what could happen if I take away all rights on .xsession-errors so nobody (especially not the "this should neverh appen" spam) could write in there?
<jtornero2> Walex: it is just I have a partition for this, I guess
<Walex> jtornero2: that can be fixed later...
<Walex> jtornero2: the plan I have in mind is to get you to 'chroot' into your system from a Ubuntu-like liveCD, as working from the 'init=/bin/bash' prompt is a bit uncomfortable and has some downsides.
<Walex> jtornero2: are you familiar with using 'screen'?
<jtornero2> Walex, just for peeking /dev/ttyS0 and related stuff
<Walex> jtornero2: but do you know the commands to create sessions in it etc?
<jtornero2> Walex: but know enogh for ctrl+a and :q to quit
<Walex> jtornero2: good enough
<Walex> jtornero2: then reboot with 'init=/bin/bash' as before and then when you are in BASH start 'screen'
<jtornero2> Walex: no, but I have this laptop and the machine, so the googling could do the trick
<jtornero2> Walex: ok
<jtornero2> Walex: when screen, got '/var/run/screen/S-root': Read-only filesystem
<lordievader> jtornero2: Remount it rw ;)
<Walex> jtornero2: you need to 'mount -o remount,rw /' as before... Forgot to remind you of that.
<Walex> jtornero2: do that from outside 'screen'.
<Walex> jtornero2: do 'ps t' to check whether you are inside 'screen'
<jtornero2> wait a second, forgot to remount
<jtornero2> Walex: screen on
<Walex> now mount on '/var' the appropriate partition and the same for '/usr'
<jtornero2> Walex: I sent ps t and got tw lines (/bin/sh and ps t) but prompt just # I guess it is correct
<Walex> jtornero2: and which TTY did it list?
<jtornero2> Walex: lost those lines, I'll start over (my font size is like a airplane)
<jtornero2> Walex: pts/0
<Walex> jtornero2: that's good, you are indeed inside 'screen' which helps
<Walex> jtornero2: have you mounted the partitions with '/usr' and '/var' in them?
<jtornero2> Walex: I'll mount /var then. /usr is already mounted because / is mounted
<jtornero2> Walex: /var mounted
<jtornero2> Walex: sorry, maybe I've not explained well: When booting, /dev/sda2 is mounted, which means that I've / filesystem mounted.
<jtornero2> Walex: In that partition I had / with man other folders but I have /var in a partition apart (/dev/sda4)
<Walex> jtornero2: what does 'ls -ld /usr/bin/dppkg*' list?
<Walex> jtornero2: what does 'ls -ld /usr/bin/dpkg*' list?
<jtornero2> Walex: 2 files
<jtornero2> Walex: sorry 24 files
<Walex> jtornero2: that's good
<Walex> jtornero2: now 'dpkg -l "ltsp*"'
<jtornero2> Walex: it outputs a nice tabulated info screen with: ltsp-client, ltsp-client-co,ltsp-cluster-a,ltsp-docs,ltsp-server,ltsp-server-standalone,ltsp-utils,ltspfs,ltspfsd and ltspfsd-core packages. Columns are trimmed but first column shows 'ii'
<Walex> jtornero2: good, good
<Walex> jtornero2: then I would suggest 'dpkg --purge' at least the "ltsp-client" ones :-)
<Walex> the package description for 'ltsp-client' says: "DO NOT install this package on a regular machine, it is intended only for installation inside a LTSP client file system." :-)
<Walex> jtornero2: also 'dpkg --purge ltspfs'
<jtornero2> Walex: Ok, let's see
<Walex> for those who are following: using 'screen' in the 'init=/bin/bash' case helps for various reasons, but the main one is that 'init=/bin/bash' does not set up the TTY session properly.
<Walex> I think that one can use 'init=/usr/bin/screen' directly, but on some systems '/usr' is not mounted at that point.
<jtornero2> Walex: it complaints a little but I've managed to remove all. Time to reboot?
<Walex> jtornero2: not yet...
<Walex> jtornero2: almost.
<jtornero2> Walex: ok
 * lordievader is curious to see if Walex will pull it off :)
<Walex> jtornero2: 'service networking start' and 'ip a' and 'ip r'
<Walex> lordievader: there is no question that there is a working Kubuntu install on the disk, so one way or another, it now depends on how much damage installed 'ltsp-client*' did and how to fix it.
<jtornero2> Walex: done
<Walex> jtornero2: and what did 'ip a' and 'ip r' say?
<Walex> just the dotted numbers...
<Walex> jtornero2: do you recognize the dotted numbers?
<jtornero2> Walex: yes I see a mac, I gueess. But the service start failed, I was "so excited"
<Walex> jtornero2: so do you remember the IP address, gateway address and network mask?
<jtornero2> Walex: initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: failed to connecto to socket /com/unutu/upstart: connection refused
<Walex> jtornero2: if your laptop is connected to the same network they can be easy to find or make up
<jtornero2> Walex: yes, it is
<Walex> jtornero2: ah yes, that's one of the problems with stupid init systems like 'systemd' (or even 'upstart'
<Walex> jtornero2: so we need an IP address, gateway address, network prefix
<Walex> jtornero2: in the meantime do 'echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 > /etc/resolv.conf'
<Walex> when you have the numbers: ip a a $IPADDRESS/$PREFIX dev eth0
<Walex> and after that: ip r a default via $GATEWAYADDRESS
<jtornero2> Walex: Wait a second. No resolv.conf
<Walex> jtornero2: then first 'rm /etc/resolv.conf' and then the 'echo ....'
<Walex> jtornero2: when you have done all that do 'apt-get update'
<jtornero2> Walex: there is a resolv.conf (i see it when ls) but not able to reach.
<jtornero2> Walex I'll do the rm then
<jtornero2> Walex: done
<jtornero2> Walex: network prefix is?
<Walex> jtornero2: usually something like /24
<Walex> jtornero2: or use the netmask that usually looks like '255.255.255.0'
<jtornero2> Walex: in this windows laptop the netmask is 255.255.0.0 so i should use that I guess
<Walex> jtornero2: doing 'ip a' and 'ip r' on your laptop will show you the values
<Walex> jtornero2: of course don't use the exact same address value as the laptop, but the prefix/network and gatway should be the same.
<jtornero2> Walex: es, I'll use my usual (fixed) IP
<Walex> jtornero2: good
<jtornero2> Walex: troubles with the gateway I guess. No gateway bu automatic configuration adress (range 169.)
<Walex> jtornero2: that is rather weird
<jtornero2> Walex: Well I'm not at home... inside my work and things are weird out there.
<Walex> jtornero2: on your laptop if you do 'tcptraceroute google.com' what is the first or second address?
<Walex> jtornero2: but at work your IT people should be able to tell you which gateway address to use etc...
<jtornero2> Walex: no such command in this windows. Wait a while for installing
<Walex> jtornero2: that first address should tell you which gateway your network has
<jtornero2> Walex: in this case is 172.194... I issue it with ip r and: RTNETLINK answers: network is unreachable
<Walex> did you do 'ip a a ....' before?
<Walex> is your static IP address beginning with '172.194.'?
<jtornero2> Walex: I issued an ip a a before with wrong network mask. I see two inet entries when 'ip a'
<jtornero2> Walex: and no, my fixed is 172.23
<Walex> jtornero2: my impression is that if you have so much difficulty configuring an interface IP addres and gateway address on your network perhaps you would benefit from a *a lot* more training before trying to install LTSP
<Walex> jtornero2: how can it be that your gateway address is in a different subnet from your interface address? That does not make sense.
<lordievader> NAT /me flies away
<Walex> lordievader: but the laptop must have the right gateway address... or else we would not be getting anything.
<jtornero2> Walex: no doubt on that. I thougth I was pretty isolated, in the sense that reading the "recipes" About the gateway subnet... just I guess that are my copany it people tricks
<Walex> jtornero2: if you do a 'ip r' on your laptop there must in there an address that begins '172.23.' in a line containing the word "default".
<lordievader> The fact that dhcp returns nothing also says something...
<jtornero2> Walex: Ok don't know what does the installed tracetcp, but I have a fellow right here with linux, and it looks like issuing lp 3 whe get the default to be in 172.23. Sorry about the other stuff, don't know what did tractcp did on this Windows laptop
<BluesKaj> stati
<BluesKaj> c
<Walex> jtornero2: if you have a MS-Windows laptop the you should have told us...
<Walex> jtornero2: or perhaps you did...
<jtornero2> Walex: Sorry... i said it but I fear I misused english... I said many times "in this windows" and maybe I said it badly, my apologies (terribly ashamed, believeme)
<Walex> jtornero2: I thought you meant "in this window"...
<jtornero2> Walex: yes, that's the point... very sorry about that
<Walex> jtornero2: then the command for figuring out the numbers from MS-Windows are all different.
<Walex> jtornero2: you never said that 'ip a' and 'ip r' did not work on the laptop.
<Walex> jtornero2: ipconfig /all
<jtornero2> Walex: done
<Walex> jtornero2: two numbers will begin with '172.23.' and one of them will be the gateway address. it will be on a line containing also "0.0.0.0"
<jtornero> Walex: got disconnected
<jtornero> Walex: Sorry
<jtornero> Walex: I
<Walex> jtornero2: ipconfig /all
<Walex> jtornero2: two numbers will begin with '172.23.' and one of them will be the gateway address. it will be on a line containing also "0.0.0.0"
<jtornero> Walex: es, I told you that I haven't the line 0.0.0.0 but I have both the default gateway, which is coincident with a fella ere with linux
<Walex> jtornero: then use that address as in 'ip a a defaul via $GATEWAY'
<Walex> jtornero: it must have the same subnet as the address of the Kubuntu systenm
<jtornero> Walex: ip a a or ip a r default via gateway? the kubuntu complaints "an inet prefix is expected"
<Walex> jtornero: then use that address as in 'ip r a default via $GATEWAY'
<jtornero> Walex: RTNETLINK answers: network is unreachable
<Walex> jtornero: then they are not in the same subnet...
<Walex> jtornero: ask the other user to help you.
<jtornero> Walex: it is possible to remove an entry issued with ip a a $IPADDRESS/MASK dev eth0?
<Walex> jtornero: yes with 'ip a d $IPADDRESS/MASK'
<Walex> jtornero: yes with 'ip a d $IPADDRESS/MASK dev eth0'
<jtornero> Walex: no way. I guess it looked promising
<Walex> jtornero: if you don't know the IP address and gateway for your own network you really can't get much use out of that system anyhow.
<Walex> jtornero: perhaps do 'cat /etc/network/interfaces' it might still be there
<jtornero> Walex: looking into my partner's output of lp a has, after inet 172.23.2.187/16 stuff the following: brd 172.23.255.255
<Walex> that is the broadcast address. The gateway address appears in 'ip r'
<jtornero> Walex: also, my /etc/netwrok/interfaces has auto lo and iface lo inet loopback, maybe an entry for eth0 is missing
<Walex> jtornero: that's a problem for later.
<jtornero> Walex: Ok
<k0s> guys
<k0s> could u hear me?
<k0s> or see what im writing?
<Walex> k0s: no!
<jtornero> Walex: could it be possible that my interface is not eth0?
<k0s> srly?
<oromoda> What are you writing?
<BluesKaj> k0s, what client?
<k0s> i dont know
<k0s> just testing
<k0s> quassel IRC
<k0s> kububtu IRC
<k0s> how could i config it?
<lordievader> !test | k0s
<ubottu> k0s: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<BluesKaj>  or join #quassel
<jtornero> Walex: on't know exactl what I've done but 1) i am able to ping some host inside m net and ip r shows a line
<Walex> jtornero: can you 'ping 8.8.8.8'?
<jtornero> Walex: no, network unreachable
<marv_>  /join #kubuntu-de
<Walex> jtornero: then your gateway is wrong and you cannot access the internet from that system.
<Walex> jtornero: can you 'ping' your laptop?
<Walex> jtornero: have you done 'ip l s up dev eth0'?
<jtornero> Walex: yes for the laptop, sent the ommand and still unreachable. ip r shows 172.23.0.0/16
<Walex> jtornero: that's a network address not a gateway address.
<Walex> jtornero: ask someone else around you...
<jtornero> Walex: YYYYYYEEEEESSSS I ping 8.8.8.8 after sending again ip r a default via 172...
<Walex> jtornero: so now do 'apt-get update'
<jtornero> Walex: yes, I guessed that (but I waited for you :))
<jtornero> Walex: done
<Walex> jtornero: now 'dpkg --configure -a'
<jtornero> Walex: done, no output from the command
<Walex> jtornero: apt-get upgrade
<jtornero> Walex: going on
<Walex> jtornero: good good
<Walex> jtornero: hopefully it will fix some of the damage.
<Walex> jtornero: have you made a note of the gateway address, IP address and network mask?
<jtornero> Walex: yes
<Walex> jtornero: then do 'Ctrl-a c' and in the new 'screen' session use some editor to add something like this to '/etc/network/interfaces': https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration#Configuring_the_interface_manually
<jtornero> Walex: Ok, dpkg still working but ready in a little
<jtornero> Walex: all done
<Walex> jtornero: including the editing of '/etc/network/interfaces'?
<jtornero> Walex: yes
<Walex> jtornero: now do 'ip flush dev eth0' and then 'ifup eth0' and then 'ping 8.8.8.8'
<jtornero> Walex: ip flush complaints of "object flush is unkown, googling a little
<Walex> jtornero: 'ip a flush dev eth0'
<jtornero> Walex, yes, it what I just found and seems to work
<jtornero> Walex: Yes, it works perfectly
<Walex> jtornero: now do 'update-grub'
<jtornero> Walex: cannot create /boot/grub/grub.cfg.new I think it is because I had /boot in another partition not munted yed. I'll mount it an try again
<jtornero> Walex: yes, now update-grub is working and finished
<jtornero> Walex: so I guess it is time to reb....
<Walex> jtornero: yes...
<jtornero> Walex: ok
<jtornero> Walex: Incredible
<jtornero> Walex: It has stopped loading. But far away than before
<jtornero> Walex mabe it is an issue with fstab
<lordievader>  /var being on a different partition means it is not being mounted (if it still just /proc)
<jtornero> Now it stops in "starting enable remaining boot-time encrpted block devices" and it still brings up tftp-hpa severs, I think it was related to ltsp
<jtornero> I've modified fstab to accomodate my old partitions
<lordievader> jtornero: It is, it is used for PXE ;)
<jtornero> lordievader Walex: I guess I should unisntall that
<lordievader> Meh, it is the least of your problems ;)
<jtornero> lordievader: have an idea where they are?
<lordievader> jtornero: Where what is?
<jtornero> lordievader: those fixable problems :(
<lordievader> jtornero: I have no idea what the current state of your machine is...
<Walex> jtornero: if you have updated 'fstab' then reboot again. Don't worry about the 'tftp-ha' server or remove it.
<jtornero> Walex: I've updated it (I let there the mount line for /proc) but it stucks
<Walex> jtornero: where?
<jtornero> Walex: first line of fstab
<Walex> jtornero: what appears on the screen?
<jtornero> Walex: maybe trouble with mount optoins
<jtornero> Walex: on the screen?
<Walex> jtornero: if the boot is stuck, what is the last message printed?
<jtornero> Now, Stoppimg System V runlevel compatibility.
<jtornero> Walex: Now, after several seconds, aanother message "stopping boot sequence auditing" is shown
<jtornero> I can login as reular user, a mount shows a nfsd on /proc/fs/nfsd
<jtornero> Walex: and when login I log in my (real) home directory
<jtornero> Walex: Some good news. My postgresql server works. startx makes an attempt but fails.
<jtornero> Walex loridevader: I have a little kde glimse. Guess it is going possible to make it.
<lordievader> jtornero: X starts?
<jtornero> lordievader: system loading stops, I log throug tty1 and after an update-alternatives, sudo startx works more or less (well, less)
<jtornero> At least once
<jtornero> not again :(
<jtornero> but once
<lordievader> jtornero: Err, where does it go when it fails to start?
<Walex> jtornero:'dpkg-reconfigure' for the X server and desktop manager
<Walex> jtornero: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/how-to-switch-between-gdm-lightdm-or.html
<jtornero> lordievade Walex: yes I found dpkg-reconfigure kdm but m sstem complaints kdm is not found. guess I should dpkg-reconfigure xserver and kde?
<Walex> jtornero: sudo apt-get install kdm
<jtornero> but kdm is apart from kde?
<jtornero> anyway, going on
<Walex> jtornero: please remember that this is #Kubuntu not #Ubuntu
<lordievader> Err kdm? Lightdm has been the default for Kubuntu for ages.
<Walex> lordievader: terrible mistake :-)#
<jtornero> well guys. I must go. I really appreciate your help, and tomorrow will be more. Now kde fails to load but right now I'm seeing a graphical thing on my screen. Not functional at all but i see light
<kyfella> anyone know a good channel to discuss pasword cracking?
<lordievader> kyfella: Likely not on Freenode as it is in most cases illegal.
<kyfella> other than Freenode?
<kyfella> I have a legit reason for what I am asking.  It is part of an investigation
<lordievader> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<kyfella> anyone else have an idea?  coc's don't help what I need
<lordievader> kyfella: That wasn't the point of the Coc...
<kyfella> well, lordie, might it be approperate if your going to throw a link out there, to actually enlighten one as to why your doing it?
<sgclark> kyfella: to sum up, I highly doubt anyone can/will assist opn the topic you are asking, because of the CoC
<kyfella> so what your saying is, noone here has any knowledge or brains of the subject?
<sgclark> that is not what I am saying, I am saying they can't if they signed the CoC which most of has.
<kyfella> I love how people throw policies out there in front of them to actually prevent sharing knowlege, of which is the whole reason why linux exists
<kyfella> I think the real reason here, extends beyond coc
<kyfella> anyhow, thanks for not aiding a real question
<lordievader> kyfella: If you actually read the Coc you would understand why we react the way we react.
<BluesKaj> kyfella, give it up, nobody is going to help you legit or not ...this an banable offence for users and support on freenode ...go somewhere else
<BluesKaj> a bannable offence rather
<kyfella> you know, my life revolves around more than IRC.  Getting banned from this channel amounts to me kicking a grain of sand off my boot.  I asked for simple help.  You and your coherts here apparently don't know the information, so why can't you just say that?
<kyfella> pardon my direct nature here, but i think this extends beyond coc
<BluesKaj> kyfella, whether we know or not is immaterial, it' against the rules...period this is as far as it extends..and the result is anyone who helps with suchg request will get banned not just you
<BluesKaj> so enough
<kyfella> 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100111 01110101 01111001 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100110 01110101 01100011 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101101 01101111 01110010 01101111 01101110 01110011
<scherenhaenden> hi everybody... id need some help trying to install/get woorking a pci usb 3.0 card
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, usb or pci ?
<aljosa> I've added "apple wireless keyboard" and used it w/o problems, put computer to sleep and after that it's not working anymore. i'm getting "apple wireless keyboard is requesting access to this computer" and i'm clicking "trust and authorize" but nothing changes - it's not working anymore.
<mokush> Riddell: any change you could add sddm to the backports ppa? the guys fixed the sddm-helper huge memory usage issue: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/297#event-189506223
<memphisto> Hi to all
<memphisto> I'm using kubunut 14.04.1 and trying to mount luks encrypted hdd with dolphin
<memphisto> error i get is An unspecified error has occurred: No such interface 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Filesystem' on object at path /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d0
<memphisto> running udisksctl dump shows the device is there
<memphisto> it seems that dolphin didn't recofnized my external, encrypted hdd at all
<memphisto> this dm_2d0, now that i've double checked is my internall hdd, which is also encrypted
<memphisto> have anyone faced same issue?
<memphisto> *has
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj:  pci
<scherenhaenden> sorry had a few things to do... but how ive said... i bought a pci card... USB 3.0... not way to make it work
<MichaelHabib> hi, is it normal for xorg to use  1.6GB ram ?\
<MichaelHabib> I have many windows open (~40windows) but is 1.6gb for that too much ?
<bprompt> MichaelHabib:    not sure.. .my Xorg process shows 22mbs
<MichaelHabib> woo
<MichaelHabib> how many windows U have open
<MichaelHabib> I have the 40 windows spread out on few activites so could be that is using more ram ?
<bprompt> MichaelHabib:     have 3 browsers.... one with 3 tabs, other with 5 tabs, and other with 1 tab.... and an IDE..... hmm about 9 windows
<MichaelHabib> does each browser tab add to the xorg usage
<bprompt> MichaelHabib:    does it show as a subprocess of xorg.? no
<scherenhaenden> does know someone here something about this pci to usb 3.0 cards?
<Waffl3x> what are the commands to update
<valorie> Waffl3x: how do you usually update?
<Waffl3x> I dont remember
<valorie> in muon, in the cli, or what?
<Fritigern> Waffl3x: sudo apt-full-upgrade
<Fritigern> Oops.... sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> upgrading and updating are different
<Waffl3x> k thanks
<valorie> one always updates first
<valorie> then upgrade
<Fritigern> Or, if you wanted to upgrade from 14:04 to 14:10  do-release-upgrade
<valorie> but Waffl3x, what are you wanting to update?
<Fritigern> valorie is right
<valorie> best to be precise about what you want
<Waffl3x> flash
<Waffl3x> do facebook games generally not work?
<valorie> ah, I don't ever play on FB
<valorie> you might need pepper-flash
<valorie> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<valorie> !info pepper-flash
<ubottu> Package pepper-flash does not exist in utopic
<Fritigern> Or install chrome or chromium
<valorie> pfff, what is it called
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<valorie> woah, that one's a mouthful
<valorie> thanks, Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
#kubuntu 2014-11-07
<Waffl3x> okay  thanks
<MangaKaDenza> Is tere any way to make TOR work with konqueror
<MangaKaDenza> nvm
<MangaKaDenza> alright tho
<MangaKaDenza> I do need a tool
<MangaKaDenza> to convert html to pdf
<MangaKaDenza> but I want it to work locally, not a remote url
<Unit193> !info pandoc
<Unit193> !info unoconv
<Unit193> Perhaps one of these?
<kingjere> MangaKaDenza: check out http://dompdf.github.io/
<ubottu> pandoc (source: pandoc): general markup converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12.4.2~dfsg-1build4 (utopic), package size 4091 kB, installed size 26536 kB
<ubottu> unoconv (source: unoconv): converter between LibreOffice document formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-6 (utopic), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<MangaKaDenza> danke comerade
<yoryor> #
<yoryor> .........
<yoryor> what is this
<yoryor> seriously
<valorie> yoryor: ?
<valorie> this is a help chan for kubuntu
<valorie> can we help you in some way?
<yoryor> already then
<yoryor> I don't know how I ended up here
<yoryor> .......
<valorie> where were you trying to go?
<valorie> or what were you trying to do
<yoryor> I guess, I was trying to see if my software was up to date?
<valorie> well, one usually uses muon to do that
<yoryor> and also if there is anything I should be downloading-- regarding apps that are useful?
<valorie> I think you are using konversation or quassel
<yoryor> I just installed Ubuntu so I am kind of new this
<valorie> ubuntu?
<valorie> or kubuntu
<yoryor> whats the difference?
<valorie> Ubuntu uses the Unity desktop
<valorie> Kubuntu is KDE
<yoryor> which means?
<valorie> the Ubuntu project provides different "flavors" - different desktops
<yoryor> Okay! I have a chromebook, thats why I downloaded the Ubuntu i think
<yoryor> The chromebooks are not very flexiable -- as you might have probably known
<valorie> anyway, we are talking to one another via IRC
<Tm_T> Kubuntu is Ubuntu, just with bit different default set of applications and configurations (:
<Tm_T> and from my POV chromebooks are normal laptops
<yoryor> Oh okay! that clears up things a little bit more
<yoryor> Thank you.
<yoryor> chromebooks are powered by the web
<valorie> sort of, yes
<yoryor> which can be difficult when it comes to downloading softwares and using it without the web..
<Tm_T> that's the software they have installed by default, artificial limitations I'd say
<valorie> well, the shortcoming of chromebooks is the lack of memory, or so I hear
<valorie> I've not used one
<Tm_T> valorie: depends on the model you go with, there's wide range of different devices
<yoryor> I haven't expirenced the memory problem yet but I am sure it will be problemtic in the future. I have the HP 14"
<Tm_T> 4 GiB ram apparently, not totally lost cause
<yoryor> Hmm.. sounds about right
<jtornero2> Hello all
<yoryor> hi
<jtornero2> Yesterday, with the help of Walex and lordievader, I was able to almost recover a very damaged system.
<valorie> "almost recover"?
<valorie> my sympathy, jt
<valorie> jtornero2
<jtornero2> THis morning I am going to bring the thing up. I am able to start X and KDE with severe faults (plasma don't go up) but...
<valorie> is the damage on your disk, or just software?
<jtornero2> I think first of all I must have a decent fstab. The good one was overriden by ltsp and left just one single line.
<jtornero2> valorie: just software damage
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jtornero2> I have edited fstab but not very sure about options. For instance, I have / and /var and /boot in different partitions, but not sure which options may have.
<valorie> the most important bits to have on their own, IMO, are /home and /boot
<valorie> some would add /swap
<valorie> why /var ?
<jtornero2> valorie: because I run a postgresql server and wanted to have a big partition (mabe it is a bad idea)
<jtornero2> valorie: I have /home and /home/user/Documents in a partition apart as well
<valorie> I have my /home on the HD, and the rest of it on the SSD
<valorie> all fancy-like
<valorie> or rather the bigger chunks of /home
<hateball> Just to be that guy, you don't really have a /swap
 * valorie has no swap
<valorie> but I've never needed it, or at least have not for years
<hateball> I mean swap isnt represented in the filesystem, but you can still have a partition mounted as swap :p
<hateball> or a file. that is formatted as swap. whatever.
<jtornero2> valorie: anyway, it looks like the volumes are mounted. Don't know if with the options (right now default) are correct.
<jtornero2> hateball: I have a partition as swap as well
<valorie> jtornero2: trust those links that ubottu served you
<valorie> check !partitions if you need more
<jtornero2> valorie: yes, I'm on it
<jtornero2> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<valorie> cool
<jtornero2> is there any !runlevels
<jtornero2> n
<valorie> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<valorie> that will have to be rewritten soon....
<jtornero2> Well, right now I end up in runlevel 2
<hateball> Which is standard for *buntu
<hateball> If you boot into multi-user mode
<jtornero2> hateball: thought it was in runlevel 5
<hateball> Some distros use runlevel 5, others 2
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> jtornero2: What grub line do you use to boot up (specifically what kernel options?)
<jtornero2> lordievader: sorry, went out for a while. My grub options are (I guess in the linux line: ro nomodeset quiet splasj $vt_handoff
<lordievader> jtornero2: Do you need the nomodeset?
<jtornero2> lordievader: don't know. I think it is necessary sometimes with some video cards, isn't it? I have an nvidia card
<lordievader> jtornero2: An old one?
<jtornero2> lordievader: think so, a geforce 7300 le
<lordievader> Hmm could you try to boot without for once?
<jtornero2> lordievader: of course
<jtornero2> lordievader: by the way, providing the current problem is being not able to start in graphical mode, I tried man flavors of dpkg --reconfigure (kdm, xorg...) and no success. I've uninstalled kde completely. And now without nomodeset the machines makes the same
<lordievader> jtornero2: Yeah, hence I asked for the kernel options :)
<lordievader> Err, that last sentence isn't complete?
<jtornero2> lordievader: It was complete. Without nomodeset parameter I can't tell any difference
<lordievader> Hmm, what is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<jtornero2> lordievader: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<lordievader> That is all?
<jtornero2> lordievader: Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. Winfast PX7300LE-TD256 kernel driver in use nvidia
<lordievader> Ah, so the driver is loaded...
<jtornero2> lordievader: in fact I can have some gui, but the problem was with plasma. With dmesg I found that kded4 raised a segfault
<lordievader> jtornero2: Does startx load KDE for you?
<ap0c> where do the downloaded wallpapers go (by default), when you install them through the wallpaper-installer in the desktop settings?
<ap0c> actually nvm I just figured it out , there is a folder button down there
<jtornero2> lordievader: Not now, of course, after removing all. Before, a sudo startx loaded partially kde. I was able to see a dolphin window, a firefox window and even start konsole from wihtin dolphin
<lordievader> jtornero2: Not now?
<jtornero2> lordievader: not now, nowadays all it uninstalled
<jtornero2> lordievader: and currently installing again
<lordievader> jtornero2: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<jtornero2> lordievader: an annoying think is that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do what expected (console menus etc)
<jtornero2> lordievader: *expected by me*
<MMB-CHMINACA> hey 'yall
<lordievader> o/
<jtornero2> lordievader: after reinstalling kubuntu-desktop and installing kdm, i am able to have a kde session. But I have to do it login in tty1 and starting as root. plasma meu bar empty and an error: kded4 PID 13037 segfault.
<jtornero2> lordievader: but pretty functional
<lordievader> jtornero2: Rename your ~/.kde and try as a normal user. Running things as root is NOT recommended.
<jtornero2> lordievader: rename to? I already have a ~/.kde folder. is for overriding it?
<lordievader> jtornero2: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.bak
<jtornero2> lordievader: renamed. startx does nothing
<jtornero2> (just blinking cursor)
<jtornero2> wait: timeout in locking authorit file /home/antares/.Xauthority
<lordievader> jtornero2: Restart kdm and try to login.
<jtornero2> lordievader: after a while: i get No protocol specified. will ctrl-z this and tr with kdm
<lordievader> Don't ctrl-z it, kill it.
<jtornero2> lordievader: rebooted and sudo kdm (I know I souldn't run as root, nut kdm complaints if not run as root). I got login screen as well as kde and two errors: plasma-desktop segfault and kded4 segfault.
<jtornero2> lordievader: butI an add widgets, etc to menu bar so I guess I could recreate it
<lordievader> Your trying to find a workaround not a fix. What happens when you run "sudo service kdm start"?
<jtornero2> lordievader: I am able to log in the same conditions. But just the kded4 segfault, and the kickstart menu icon is still there
<lordievader> jtornero2: So kdm run fine if you start it as a service?
<jtornero2> lordievader: despite the kded4 segfault, it works fine for the moment. Able to add widgets to bar, functional menu
<lordievader> Kded segfaulting is a serious issue tough.
<jtornero2> lordievader: could have anthing to do with how the partitions mount? yesterday I ended up with a single line fstab.
<lordievader> jtornero2: Are the partitions mounted as they should be?
<jtornero2> lordievader: I've updated it b m own but I seriously doubt if I have set the proper options for the mounting lines in fstab. I've been looking for kubuntu default options when installing the system. And yes, they are in their place
<lordievader> jtornero2: Could you pastebin your fstab?
<jtornero2> lordievader: yes
<jtornero2> lordievader: http://paste.debian.net/130720
<jtornero2> lordievader: and in case it matters, the output of mount http://paste.debian.net/130721
<lordievader> That looks allright.
<lordievader> jtornero2: Do you have pastebinit installed?
<jtornero2> no
<jtornero2> but it could be solved
<lordievader> jtornero2: Please install it ;)
<jtornero2> lordievader
<lordievader> jtornero2: And then run (from your kde session) "strace -o kded4.strace kded4&&pastebinit kded4.strace"
<jtornero2> lordievader: ok, I've run it in konsole and get an error, and nothing else happens (just konsole prompt)
<jtornero2> (i expected some automatic-send-to-magic) :)
<lordievader> What error?
<jtornero2> lordievader: paste.debian.net/130723
<jtornero2> lordievader: that's the complete error output
<lordievader> jtornero2: Does the .strace file have contents?
<jtornero2> lordievader: yes,
<lordievader> But judging from your paste, dbus is broken. Did you start it from your kde session?
<lordievader> Please pastebin the contents of the strace file.
<jtornero2> lordievader: to tell you the truth, i have a lots of could not connect with dbus in the past, but no malfunctions
<esw> Hello does anybody know why in KUbuntu 14.04 i don`t have anymore the /dev/disk/by-path folder filled?
<lordievader> Then you've allways had a broken install ;)
<jtornero2> lordievader: mabe, from scracth... but always functional
<esw> I`m updating from 12.04 and I need that folder in order to be sure that if somebody plug a sata disk on connector1 it will be automatically mounted in a specific folder
<lordievader> esw: Write scripts that use the UUID rather than some path ;)
<jtornero2> lordievader: trace in http://pate.debian.net/130724
<esw> I can`t since I`m not the one providing the disks
<esw> lordievader: they have a couple of disk trays and they can fit in whatever disk and the system should mount the disks in tray1 into one folder and disks from tray2 in another folder. I don`t know any other way to do this.
<lordievader> esw: Doesn't udev supply this information? If it does two udev rules are enough ;)
<lordievader> jtornero2: What does "sudo service dbus status" return?
<jtornero2> lordievader: dbus stop/waiting
<esw> lordievader: actually the /dev/disk/by-path entry were filled by udev rules.. but looking at the 60-persistent-storage.rules I don`t find any reason for them to be disappeared... I`m not so skilled in ``udev rules`` and it was much easier to mount /dev/disk/by-path links
<lordievader> jtornero2: Start it, see if it fails. If it doesn't restart kdm.
<lordievader> esw: I never dabbled in /dev/disk/by-path, but I suppose udev supplies the connector information. And writing a few udev rules ain't that hard.
<jtornero2> lordievader: ok. b the way, looking to boot.log I see a line: Starting dbus system message bus [fail]
<jtornero2> and now sudo service dbus starts says start:job failed to start
<lordievader> jtornero2: What does the syslog say about it?
<jtornero2> where could I find the syslog?
<lordievader> jtornero2: In the usual place, /var/log ;)
<lordievader> Linux is quite logical in the file placement.
<esw> lordievader: in the `semplicity` of udev rules this line: ENV{DEVTYPE}=="disk", ENV{ID_PATH}=="?*", SYMLINK+="disk/by-path/$env{ID_PATH}" is already available and for me it`s just doing what I want.. but still I don`t have any /dev/disk/by-path file except for USB disks
<jtornero2> lordievader: yes. but I am not as logical ;) Anyway, apart from a whole bunch of pulseaudio and alsa relate messages, the maybe matnhcing errors with boot time are: ltsp0 kernel [time here] init: dbus pre-start process (412) terminated with status 1. the rest messages are in the form "failed to connect ot system bus, blah, blah"
<lordievader> jtornero2: I'm not talking about boot time. Look at the end. The time where you just tried to start dbus.
<jtornero2> lordievader: nothing. last logged message 14 minutes ago
<jtornero2> (strange?)
<soee> hey
<lordievader> jtornero2: What happens when you run /usr/bin/dbus-daemon?
<jtornero2> lordievader: well, DOn't have /usr/bin/dbus-daemon but /bin/dbus-daemon When running (sudo or not) it complaints about no configuration file specieifed
<lordievader> jtornero2: Could you pastebin the output of 'dpkg -l|grep dbus'?
<jtornero2> lordievader: of course
<jtornero2> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8866620
<lordievader> jtornero2: Hmm that looks allright: dpkg-reconfigure dbus
<jtornero2> lordievader: maybe interesting: Failed to open "/etc/machine-id" no such file
<lordievader> jtornero2: Did it reconfigure it though?
<jtornero2> lordievader: no, that was the only message
<lordievader> jtornero2: Is there any output to "ls -l /etc/machine-id"?
<jtornero2> lordievader: file does not exists. But a "locate machine-id" shows up the file in /var/lib/dbus and in /opt/ltsp/armfh/usr (guess there it is residual from yesterda)
<lordievader> jtornero2: Ok run "dbus-uuidgen |sudo tee /etc/machine-id" then try to start the service again.
<jtornero2> lordievader: dbus start/running, process 32287
<lordievader> jtornero2: Hooray, restart kdm and login again.
<scherenhaenden> hi... does someone know how to install a pci usb3.0 card?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Is that pci card to add usb3 ports?
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: yep, i bought 2.... both of em "should" work on linux... nothing till now
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Does lspci list them
<scherenhaenden> im not sure... there are TOO many things in there... i have the one that i bought today in
<scherenhaenden> i did lspci... but... dont know if it is in... or not... kind of too many things
<scherenhaenden> the port over it are not working... it has juice... but nothing more...
<jtornero2> lordievader: well finally I had to rebbot. No kde at first boot, still having to do it through tty1. But now kde has prompted me to restart the sstem for update completion, let's see
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Well one way is to remove the card, do lspci. Add the card, run lspci again and see if the output changes.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: but... while the computer is running?
<scherenhaenden> it aint dangarous?
<lordievader> jtornero2: No kde at first boot, what do you mean with that?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: No, pci doesn't support hotplugging...
<scherenhaenden> mm... so im gonna restart then
<jtornero2> lordievader: I mean normal boot (switch on and end up with the login screen)
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: i got bad news... for myself... nothing has changed
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: dunno what to do... if it has something to do that i have a nvidia card... or whatever
<lordievader> jtornero2: You do get to see kde?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: That has nothing to do with it. But the kernel doesn't see the card appearantly, you can look through dmidecode to see if the bios does see that the slot is occupied.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: i made an dmicode > dmi.txt to compare after the restart... do u think am gonna need something else?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Err it is easier to insert the card and then read dmidecode.
<scherenhaenden> yep... but i gotta restart to do that, n it?
<scherenhaenden> cuz the card is not in yet... ive just unplugged to see if anything changes
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: i mean... just in case...
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Yes.
<scherenhaenden> im gonna restart, and put the card... and reread the dmicode
<jtornero2> lordievader: sorry I lost your message. Yes, I am not able to see it in, say so, "normal boot". But with tts1 and service kdm start , yes
<lordievader> Hmm, does kded still fail?
<scherenhaenden> lordievader:  restarted
<scherenhaenden> the card is in
<jtornero2> lordievader: yes, som errors. But it is pretty functinal. Now the probem comes with postgresql
<lordievader> jtornero2: It doesn't segfault?
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: no idea how to know if it is there
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Read the dmidecode output ;)
<scherenhaenden> i read it
<scherenhaenden> dont get it
<scherenhaenden> at least nothing with 3.0
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Read the pci section count how many are occupied and cross reference it with how many are actually there.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: there is the problem... a lot of them has current usage as "unknown" :S
<scherenhaenden> have*
<jtornero2> lordievader: have to test again
<scherenhaenden> even the x16... used by the video card... i mean :s... thats not normal....
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Well if it ain't 'available' it is in use ;)
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: oh... well... id be using 2... and all of them are status unknown
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: All of the slots?
<scherenhaenden> yep... the used... and also the unused.... should i give u pastebin?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Of that section, sure.
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/CckssaPC
<scherenhaenden> it might be that im wrong... im not an expert...
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: One of the two slots is in use, is this correct?
<scherenhaenden> one is with the video card.... and one is for one of this pci usb cards
<scherenhaenden> ahhh and one with an wlan card
<lordievader> The video card is using a PCI slot? Not AGP or PCI-e?
<scherenhaenden> äh... wait let me see... it is dark
<scherenhaenden> http://www.gigabyte.de/fileupload/product/2/3397/2820.jpg
<scherenhaenden> on the left... both are used
<scherenhaenden> both big
<scherenhaenden> the first with that wlan card... the second one with the video card
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: The right two are pci slots... are both occupied?
<scherenhaenden> lordievader:  this is my one... the same as before but with this http://www.gigabyte.com/fileupload/product/2/3154/1190.jpg
<scherenhaenden> wait... im gonna take a look by myself... with a lamp
<scherenhaenden> sorry... the orange one... is where the nvidia card is placed...
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: The others don't matter (unless your usb card ain't PCI).
<scherenhaenden> it is pci... but x1
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Then you should've said so, PCI and PCIe is completely different.
<scherenhaenden> yep :( sorry... i used to work as integrator... but up to 5 years ago... then im just programming... i can remember that agp is kind of accelerated graphic port or something like that... no more
<scherenhaenden> but... yep... it is pci express
<jtornero2> lordievader: well. login throug ttys1, no segfaults rigth now. postgresql issue was related to running out of disk space inside /var (huge sslog files there), and fixed fortunately
<lordievader> jtornero2: That is good to hear.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: now im thinking... that the video card should be in the in the one near to the processor... :S
<jtornero2> lordievader: in fact, no more complaints since I cleaned /var from logs.
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k'?
<jtornero2> lordievader: maybe I got two concurrent problems: ltsp mess and this /var space
<jtornero2> lordievader: Normal startup issue is not critical now so I guess I can be very, ver, happy
<lordievader> !info ppapurge
<ubottu> Package ppapurge does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: im gonna do it
<jtornero2> lordievader: Again, thank you very much for much for your help in this two days. This is also extensive, of course, to Walex and every other people out there
<lordievader> jtornero2: Perhaps installing lightdm again fixes things...
<scherenhaenden> lordievader:  http://pastebin.com/5tU19Jvy
<jtornero2> lordievader: yyeeeessss maybe but it will be after I have my job done with my achovy data!!! :D
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: From what manufacturer is the card@s?
<lordievader> card*
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: renkforce
<scherenhaenden> im trying to read what stays on the chip... it gank my eyes...
<lordievader> Hmm, that ain't present indeed...
<scherenhaenden> with the other one was the same... as i was in the school... the school gave me a license of windows 7... i proved yesterday... and the card was in this thing called "device manager"
<scherenhaenden> how da heck... it can be in windows and not in linux?... it aint possible to me to get the line into it
<kbroulik> oh, camon, why is kubuntu so fat :( 14.04 lts 64 bit doesnt fit on a 1gb usb stick anymore
<scherenhaenden> kbroulik:  dont speak like that about a lady ;)
<hateball> Well, it's not 2005 any longer
<lordievader> kbroulik: Language packs....
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Is the card very new?
<kbroulik> meh, now I need to find a large rusb stick
<scherenhaenden> yup... well this one... is the one i bought today... i didnt proved it  windows... but the other one... same case... it is cracking me.... i need this ports... at least one of the cards... urgently
<kbroulik> or is there a wifi-capable network install iso?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Are both cards undetected by the kernel?
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: well... undeteced... if it is undetected by the kernel i dont know
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Well if it doesn't showup in lspci ;)
<scherenhaenden> ah... ok.... thanks XD! both are kernel unvisible
<scherenhaenden> i dont know what to do... i need em really... is a condicio sine equa none for few things i got to do... and ive lost a lot of hours in this... dunno what to do...
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Honestly, neither do I.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: im ready the driver cd of the last card... it has "linux drivers" for the kenels 2.6.x
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Hmm, that makes you think it would work.. Seeing as we are now at 3.18.
<esw> lordievader: I think I found the problem... udev doesn`t fill the ID_PATH variable and so the rule couldn`t create the symlink. Now the next step is: ¨How does udev fill those variables?¨
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: im doing this sudo find / -name xhci*
<scherenhaenden> find nothing till now
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Running lsmod for that is easier ;)
<scherenhaenden> lsmod |grep xh.... nothing
<scherenhaenden> nada
<lordievader> esw: I suppose you want the ID_PATH variable, from a usb stick: ID_PATH=pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:5:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: It could be that the module was unloaded as nothing was using it ;)
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: mm
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: 8.438907] usb 2-3: reset high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci ?
<lordievader> Sounds more like usb2.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: u right
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: might u know where could i else ask?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: You can ask around in #ubuntu, perhaps they know.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: thanks
<kbroulik> and of course this stupid notebook wont boot from an sdcard -.-
<kbroulik> great. now I cannot install kubuntu at all
<MoonUnit`> there's a bug installing 14.10 livecd on flash
<MoonUnit`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1325801
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged]
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mofa> hi
<garrettkajmowicz> I'm using Kubuntu 14.04. Working fine until yesterday. On log-in of my user account, desktop is responsive for ~2 seconds at which point no response to keyboard, mouse inputs (cursor moves, can switch to console). I am able to perform a guest login without issue. Any suggestions on debugging?
<kbroulik> wth. so. Kubuntu is too fat to fit on a 1 GB USB stick, the notebook wont boot from an sdcard, and usb-creator-kde wont allow me to use a partition on an external HDD?! wth.
<kbroulik> that --allow-system-internal exposes my /dev/sda and /dev/sdb but not the external usb hdd
<lordievader> kbroulik: Use a dvd.
<kbroulik> if I could I would
<soee> garrettkajmowicz: might be related to some wrong configuration on your user account
<garrettkajmowicz> soee: I was thinking that. I don't recall making any changes of note to my config in the past few days. I did run an aptitude update in the morning, and then things kept working for the next ~6 hours or so.
<garrettkajmowicz> I quick look through config files doesn't show anything obviously corrupted. Is there a config file checker I can run? I can rename some config files to see if that helps if you know which ones I should try.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz:  sudo debsums -a -c
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: wait till the process gives you something you want to see or wait till the process ends
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: 4 files found. 2 I've manually edited (yp.conf and resolv.conf base). I'm left with /sbin/start-stop-daemon and /usr/share/icons/elementary/.icon-theme.cache
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: There can be other reasons why this can happen not just faulty configs
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: it works... i just changed the position of the video card to the pcie_x16
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: you have to see the lightdm, xorg and kernel logs for any info
<scherenhaenden> but the hub ive bought... wont be recognize :S
<scherenhaenden> hahahahahaha
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: first start by checking the .xsession-errors  file in the home directory
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: and change the drivers
<scherenhaenden> cahnged*
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Heh, well what do you know ;)
<scherenhaenden> i though thatd might help.... and just did it... but it is kind of crippy...
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: do u know this device 2109:3431 ?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Heh, do you think I know pci IDs :P
<lordievader> Lets not get delusional ;)
<scherenhaenden> lordievader:  u right... hehehe sorry
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: Pretty uninteresting. Died because I manually killed it: http://pastebin.com/g408qZCn
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: are you using any graphics card with proprietary drivers?
<scherenhaenden> now i gotta ask to myself... why the external usb hub wont be recognize
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: I don't think so. lsmod is showing the nouveau driver loaded and in use. I don't do any 3D tasks on this computer, so I haven't had a need to worry about it. How would I find out?
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: You haven't run the driver manager to install a driver any time right?
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: I don't recall ever doing so. I certainly have no need to do so.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: In that case it must be something else. Can you open a new screen by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 after the desktop hangs?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Does udev see it when you plug it in?
<scherenhaenden> how?
<scherenhaenden> i cant see it in lsusb... but my phone works on it
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: Yes. I can, and input works just fine from there.
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Unplug it run "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev" in a terminal and plug it back in.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: Can you paste the lightdm log , its in /var/log/lightdm/
<scherenhaenden> oh yeah... it goes crazy and shows a lot up
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: that means?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: That the kernel detect it, could you pastebin the output?
<scherenhaenden> whichone?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Which one? All of udev's output ;)
<scherenhaenden> im gonna paste that last one
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: lightdm.log http://pastebin.com/VSBhfQYD
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/en9WV354
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Should be fine ;)
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: are you using unity-greeter?
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: what do u mean?
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Precisely what I say, udev detects it correctly.
<scherenhaenden> yep... but... äh... it does not work
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Define, 'it does not work'.
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: A google image search makes me think that I am. Is there detailed info you'd like me to dig up to find out for sure? This is mostly a default install, with a few bits changed to use NIS/NFS for authentication and my home directory.
<scherenhaenden> lordievader: everything what ive tried to used plugging it via this hub... is invisible for the computer
<lordievader> scherenhaenden: Same procedure, unplug whatever is in the hub, run the udev monitor command , plug something in the hub.
<Guest78649> need help with desktop effects on kubuntu 14.04 video driver are fine but when i enable wobble windows  says 3 desktop effects can not load
<lordievader> Guest78649: XRender?
<Guest78649> it was on that by default then i switched it to openglide 2.0 then say effects cannot load
<Guest78649> i fixed it before cant remember what i did i was using linux mint and effects worked fine but went back to kubuntu and nothing
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: Normally we should not any issues even when using unity-greeter, but we cannot be 100% sure. You can check with any package manager if "unity-greeter" package is installed. In your case first try deleting the  .Xauthority in the home directory of your username not the guest one and try logging into the user account again, if that doesnt work try uninstalling "unity-greeter" package and install "lightdm-kde-greeter"  package and
<murthy>  try logging in again
<lordievader> Guest78649: What is the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<lordievader> !paste | Guest78649
<ubottu> Guest78649: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest78649> http://pastebin.com/zTKwiYUs
<lordievader> Guest78649: There is no driver loaded.
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: Will try now. Back in a few.
<murthy> ok
<Guest78649> how can i find driver?
<lordievader> Guest78649: Err, it should be loaded it is an Intel card. What does "grep intel /var/log/dmesg" return?
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: No luck on deleting .Xauthority.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: Tried the other solution?
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: Not yet. Step 2 now. Would you please repost your last so I can get the correct pacakge names?
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: ok
<murthy> Normally we should not any issues even when using unity-greeter, but we cannot be 100% sure. You can check with any package manager if "unity-greeter" package is installed. In your case first try deleting the  .Xauthority in the home directory of your username not the guest one and try logging into the user account again, if that doesnt work try uninstalling "unity-greeter" package and install "lightdm-kde-greeter"  package and try logging in
<murthy> again
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: ^
<garrettkajmowicz> ^_^
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz:  uninstall  "unity-greeter" package and install "lightdm-kde-greeter"
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: Got it. :-) Just about to reboot.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: ok
<Guest78649> lordievader you get that last paste you asked for i guess my chat froze
<lordievader> Err about dmesg? No.
<Guest78649> yea
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: I had such high hopes. KDE greeter worked fine. I logged in and things seemed to be working. I launched firefox and the icon bounced for ~5 seconds before freezing mid-bounce. I killed that session from a console and logged into this guest session.  :-/
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: Can you check if the desktop is working properly without freezing if no application is launched manually?
<Guest78649> lordievader  http://pastebin.com/dhtPkAZu
<lordievader> Guest78649: Hmm, 'grep i915 /var/log/dmesg' perhaps?
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: After logging in I did move the mouse around and look at various taskbar items. Virtual desktops would highlight when I passed the mouse cursor over them and the tooltip text would come up. I tested this for ~10 seconds before attempting to launch an application. I can retry and give it more time. Are there any other tests you'd like me to perform?
<Guest78649> just returns me to $ says nothing
<lordievader> Guest78649: Hmm, how fun. Do you bootup with nomodeset?
<Guest78649> yes because i dont like the splash is that the problem i never had that interfere before i guess i will change it back
<lordievader> Guest78649: Do you mind removing that options, that is likely the cause.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: ya, this take 2 mins before launching any application and see if the system freezes when you launch an application or it freezes anyway. Also when launching an application, run it from the console so that we can see any debug messgaes. If possible launch any kde apps instead of firefox
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: I've tried launching from the console before and it complains about being unable to connect to the X11 session. Do I need some special magic to get it to try and connect?
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: Then I think you have some issues with the graphics driver
<jeremy__> lordievader hey i rebooted and it works so i cant hide the splash and have 3d effects at same time
<lordievader> jeremy__: You can disable the splash by removing the splash option from your kernel parameters...
<jeremy__> ok and does it matter wether to use open gl 2.0 or 3.1??
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: I was thinking it was a X11 permissions issue. I almost never run remote X applications without automatic ssh tunnelling (where magic is done for me)
<iveevue> Is Kubuntu Ubuntu but with KDE, or is it a complete side project?
<lordievader> jeremy__: Use 3.1 if it is supported.
<jeremy__> iveevue ubuntu with kde instead of gnome same thing diff desktop
<iveevue> Thanks
<jeremy__> ok thanks for the help lordievader
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: If you suspect something like that check if the policy kit related package are installed correctly
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: after re-logging in try running an application with root privileges and see if that crashes the desktop to check if your suspicion is true. example "kdesudo kate"
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: Okay - I'll try a few of these options and see what I find out. Back on the flip-side.
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy_: Well, that was uninspiring. Logging into my regular account had a useless session right away. I didn't get tooltips from anything. I started killing processes from the console and nothing made a difference. There was one time when I switched back to the X session that a small square section of the display, about 2 cursors high and 3 wide, was replaced with something else which might have been a magnified view of the
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy_: Following up from your previous train of thought, if this is an issue with my graphics card/driver, why am I able to use a KDE guest session but not my user account?
<duckx0r> Just recently I have been having problems getting system settings to open up. It appears on the screen and immediately disappears. I tried opening it from the console and I get the same thing and the only message that appears is "DBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<toothe> Hi, I'm lookig to install Kubuntu, but I have a problem
<toothe> KDE's konsole has that annoying tab at the bottom, is there a way to get ridof it?
<toothe> oh, just figured it out.
<duckx0r> toothe, how is that an installation problem?
<toothe> its not, its preventing me froms topping Kubuntu vs just Ubuntu standard
<duckx0r> toothe, you can run other console apps in kde as well
<duckx0r> and vice versa
<toothe> true, but for some reason...gnome-terminal just has problems
<toothe> with transparency.
<sgclark> tab bar can be disabled in configuration
<toothe> yah I just figured out how to disable it.
<sgclark> cool
<duckx0r> toothe, i can't imagine how choosing one desktop environment over another could boil down to its default terminal app
<toothe> that's a big part of it.
<toothe> My linux is just Chrome + terminals
<toothe> is there a way to get rid of the menu bar?
<duckx0r> maybe something more minimalistic would be up your alley then
<duckx0r> toothe, yes, it's in the configuration
<duckx0r> the first option
<toothe> hm..yeah, i disabled that.
<toothe> there it goes...thanks
<toothe> and no, i take my terminal pretty seriously.
<duckx0r> i meant minimalistic DE, not terminal
<toothe> wow, Konsole look spretty decent now...
<toothe> i feel like Cinammon burns a lot of CPU
<garrettkajmowicz> Well, I managed to fix my issue. Apparently there was something wrong with the kwinrc file in my config directory. Given that I haven't manually edited the file, this shouldn't have happened.
<Hadrian93> hello,some of my programs aren't opening.Could someone help me?
<Hadrian93> ?
<rom1504> Hadrian93: here is a wand
<rom1504>  /
<Hadrian93> ?
<Hadrian93> what you mean?
<rom1504> you can use it with the right formula to conjure any non opening programs
<rom1504> if you want some actual help, explain your problem
<Hadrian93> i can't open furius iso mount and onboard for example.Just those 2 programs have problems.From what i know...
<rom1504> how did you install them ?
<rom1504> re install them ?
<toothe> yeah, I'm sold on KDE now
<toothe> Kubuntu, specifically
<Hadrian93> wel
<Hadrian93> well?
<Hadrian93> could someone help me?
<toothe> with?
<duckx0r> Hadrian93, did you do what rom1504 said?
<rom1504> Hadrian93: you didn't answer my questions
<Fritigern> Hadrian93: Nobody can help you if you don't asnwer the questions that you are being asked
<Hadrian93> 1 sec...translating
<Hadrian93> this question?"you can use it with the right formula to conjure any non opening programs"
<Hadrian93> i don't know what you mean
<Fritigern> [11:43:14] [[ rom1504 ]] how did you install them ?
<Fritigern> [11:43:18] [[ rom1504 ]] re install them ?
<Hadrian93> fom software manager
<Hadrian93> and reinstalled also
<Hadrian93> nothing works
<Fritigern> Start them from a terminal, and see what error message you get
<Hadrian93> a verry long one
<Fritigern> Well, that is very helpful.
<Hadrian93> ""
<Hadrian93> process:10617): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<Hadrian93>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Hadrian93> 2014-11-07 21:39:41,727:WARNING:Onboard.Keyboard: Atspi typelib missing, at-spi key-synth unavailable
<Hadrian93> 2014-11-07 21:39:41,759:WARNING:Onboard.AtspiStateTracker: Atspi typelib missing, auto-show unavailable
<Hadrian93> 2014-11-07 21:39:41,805:WARNING:Config: mousetweaks GSettings schema not found, mousetweaks integration disabled.
<unopaste> Hadrian93 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * duckx0r facepalms
<Hadrian93> i've been muted for pasting the error message
<Fritigern> Yeah, what unopaste said.
<duckx0r> does anyone know what could cause systemsettings to crash immediately after it opens? no output to the konsole except "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<Fritigern> duckx0r: no idea, sorry. I get that message all the time, even when stuff doesn't crash for me.
<duckx0r> Fritigern, yeah, i assumed it was harmless
<Fritigern> Try a reboot and see if that fixes it? I sometimes get weird crashes because i had updated without rebooting (for weeks ;-))
<duckx0r> Fritigern, tried that. no luck. It works fine for another user, just not this one, so it must be something in my profile
<Fritigern> I wish i could point you in the right direction, but all i can come up with is to either play with your settings, or wipe them and hope for the best
<Fritigern> And i admit, neither is very helpful
<Hadrian93> any other program like furius iso mount?cause i can't open this one
<duckx0r> Fritigern, considering it's impossible to "play with my settings" seeing as that's precisely what's crashing, what would i delete to restore a default kde profile?
<duckx0r> Fritigern, just the ~/.kde directory?
<Fritigern> duckx0r: That dir contains a sh*tton of your settings, so if you want to try and see if deleting them would help, then i would suggest renaming the dir, so that you can restore the settings if you wish.
<Hadrian93> like a backup
<Fritigern> Aaaan.... found it. duckx0rwait
<Fritigern> duckx0r wait
<Fritigern> Look at ~/.kde/share/config/systemsettingsrc
<duckx0r> Fritigern, thanks. give me a sec
<Fritigern> Bine ai revenit, adrian__
<adrian__> ?
<Fritigern> You're Romanian, aren;t you?
<adrian__> spooky :D
<adrian__> da
<adrian__> sa inteleg ca si tu...
<duckx0r> Fritigern, i renamed that file, but it still crashes. Would i need to log out and in for it to take effect?
<Fritigern> I used http://www.whatsmyip.org/ip-geo-location for your location, and https://translate.google.com/#auto/ro/Welcome back to translate ;-)
<Fritigern> duckx0r: It might. Give it a shot
<adrian__> so....
<adrian__> you're not a romanian
<adrian__> you tricked me
<duckx0r> haha
<Fritigern> Earlier, i wondered why you needed to translate, so i looked up your IP. And no, i am not Romanian. I am Dutch, i can understand German pretty well, and i obviously speak English. But that's all :-)
<adrian__> good to know
<duckx0r> This is... weird. I renamed my ~/.kde directory and now plasma doesn't start
<duckx0r> after relogging
<duckx0r> plasma-desktop doesn't start and produces no error
<duckx0r> back to the drawing board
<adrian__> i didn't undertood well a phrase,so i needed to translate
<Fritigern> duckx0r: Aren;t you gld you didn't *delete* the directory?
<Fritigern> I will repeat that once ducx0r is back :-)
<adrian__> so...who knows another program like furius iso mount?Cause i can't open this one?some ideas???
<Fritigern> Open Muon and look for "iso", you will find a few options
<adrian__> synaptic or what? :D
<Fritigern> I said Muon.
<Fritigern> But if you have synaptic installed, then good luck
<adrian__> i don't have muon
<adrian__> i guess that is on kubuntu
<Fritigern> Yes, that's on Kubuntu. Aren;t you on Kubuntu?
<bprompt> adrian__:      are you just trying to crawl the iso file system?
<adrian__> i'm on mint
<adrian__> 17 kde
<Fritigern> Since it's KDE, you will have Muon too
<Fritigern> adrian__: I went to http://community.linuxmint.com/software/search and searched for "iso", found a ton
<adrian__> ok
<adrian__> thanks for trying to help me
<adrian__> i will search
<adrian__> for other program,but this is still a mistery for me....
<Fritigern> Well, you still haven;t shown me the error message (USE http://paste.kde.org !!!!!)
<Fritigern> duckx0r: Aren;t you gld you didn't *delete* the directory?
<adrian__> i tried but i've been muted for 60 seconds :D
<duckx0r> Fritigern, I wasn't going to delete it... :P
<Fritigern> adrian__: USE http://paste.kde.org !!!!!
<duckx0r> Fritigern, not permanently, anyway
<bprompt> adrian__:      are you just trying to crawl the iso file system ?
<duckx0r> Fritigern, I got it working. It was something in ~/.kde/share/config/kdedrc
<Fritigern> duckx0r: Cool! Glad you got it working now!
<duckx0r> Fritigern, Thanks for yer help btw.
<Fritigern> Well, dunno if i actually did help, but i tried :-)
<duckx0r> Fritigern, that's good enough for me
<duckx0r> now i'm wondering what in that file could have caused it to crash...
<duckx0r> looks like that file contains a list of the services to enable/disable
<Fritigern> Perhaps compare old with new
<Fritigern> LOL!
<duckx0r> Fritigern, there is no new...
<Fritigern> There should be. Perhaps it's created upon relog?
<duckx0r> Fritigern, I think you have to actually modify the services for it to be created
<duckx0r> Fritigern, still, I would think it's a bug if disabling any one of those settings causes the settings manager to crash
<duckx0r> err services
<Fritigern> I agre, it shold not happen
<Fritigern> *should
<duckx0r> I'm going to try seeing if it does the same to a fresh user with those settings
<duckx0r> hmm... nope, didn't crash
<duckx0r> alright guys, see you later
<shiggitay> hey all
<shiggitay> can anyone help me with this? https://bpaste.net/show/17161d53f30d <== I'd like to have the ancor display as my main one, and the viewsonic as my secondary display... but when windows go full screen, they stay within their respective displays, and I can drag windows across displays.
<shiggitay> I had it working at one point but I've since left Funtoo
<shiggitay> er Linux
<shiggitay> lol
<adrian__> pretty hard to find the solution here
<shiggitay> where would I have better luck?
<adrian__> ubuntu forums?
<shiggitay> I've looked there >_>
<adrian__> i'm in the same situation
<adrian__> maybe someone will answer you
<adrian__> who knows
<shiggitay> okay
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: rename .kde folder to .kde_bak and try relogin, this is to check if some kde configuration file is causing the issue
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: I mean the kde folder in your home directory
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: I did that and identified the specific file at-cause. Deleting only the kwinrc file addressed the issue.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: problem solved?
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: I'm up and running, thanks to your help, guidance, and helpful suggestions. I'm tempted to try and chase the KDE people down to figure out why this happened so they can fix whatever the underlying bug is.
<valorie> garrettkajmowicz: that would be lovely
<valorie> check in at #kwin if you want
<garrettkajmowicz> valorie: Thank you for the pointer!
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: yw
<valorie> fixing bugs upstream is always excellent
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: did you delete the kwinrc file or moved it to trash?
<garrettkajmowicz> murthy: Neither. I renamed the original kde directory and then did a rough binary search to find out the causative file. I still have the original conveniently floating around.
<murthy> garrettkajmowicz: If you have it, save it somewhere so that the devs can look into it
<murthy> After updating to 14.10 from 14.04, I have to manually connect to the internet every time I login to kde instead of it automatically connecting to the default internet. My internet connection is a wired one
<murthy> the option "Automatically connect to this network when it is available" is checked already
<lordievader> murthy: Is the interface listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<valorie> murthy: there are lots of bug reports about this
<murthy> valorie: oh? filed against 14.10?
<valorie> I solved it for myself by checking "all users can connect" or some such idiotic wording
<valorie> yes
<murthy> So its a known bug then
<valorie> unless the connection has no password, the real problem is in kwallet
<valorie> I've not tackled that part yet
<valorie> and I couldn't talk the devels into changing that label either
<hamnox_> i hav a computer
<lordievader> valorie: Could you link the bug #?
<murthy> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/NvtgaKvy
<lordievader> Defining eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces works for Vivid. I suppose it'll work in Utopic.
<murthy> valorie: I checked with kwallet, I think its not the issue
<lordievader> murthy: Do you make use of the network manager other than setting up the connection?
<valorie> mmm, let me look in my email
<murthy> valorie: Mine is a wired connection and it has no password
<murthy> lordievader: no
<lordievader> murthy: Then you can try and see if /etc/network/interface works out for you.
<murthy> lordievader: explain
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339674
<ubottu> KDE bug 339674 in general "Doesn't Auto Connect" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<murthy> valorie: the is a new release of the network manager, I have to check it has a fix
<valorie> recent release?
<valorie> if so, I'm behind the times
<lordievader> murthy: Add "auto eth0
<murthy> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.in/2014/11/networkmanagerqt-0983-is-out.html
<lordievader> iface eth0 inet dhcp" to the file and reboot
<lordievader> murthy: Like the lo interface in there but with dhcp instead of loopback.
<lordievader> That bugreport is about wireless connections.
<murthy> lordievader: What you are giving me is a workaround or the solution?
<lordievader> murthy: Hehe, no a workaround.
<lordievader> The solution requires finding out why Network manager ain't doing its job, and it is late here... ;)
<murthy> valorie: I just read the bug report sgclark had said the kwallet manager does not start on login, afaik this is because the kwallet system is disabled by default?
<lordievader> It should be enabled by default...
<valorie> not sure, but my kwallet is hosed and I've not started investigating why
<valorie> or how to fix
<murthy> lordievader: I am afraid of changing stuff outside my home directory, I will wait for a fix
<valorie> it wouldn't help to have it enabled by default in my case because it will no longer recognize the password
<lordievader> Your call ;)
<valorie> I agree it should be on by default
<murthy> valorie: I will update the bug report
<lordievader> murthy: Please make a new one, this one is likely unrelated.
<murthy> lordievader: Dont you think it will be a duplicate?
<lordievader> No, the bug report is on the link between nm and kwallet failing. And kwallet has no place in the nm -> ethernet story.
<murthy> lordievader: ok, I will file a new
<valorie> thanks, murthy
<lordievader> Thanks :)
<murthy_> valorie: lordievader , I tried the solution in the bug report and it worked. Its "All users may connect to this network" option, it was unchecked, I checked it and it worked
<valorie> yeah, but again that is a workaround, AND not secure
<valorie> unless there is no password
<valorie> and horribly labelled
<valorie> ::grump::
<murthy> :D
<murthy> ya the label
<murthy> valorie: any one other than kubuntu user had the same issue?
<valorie> feel free to suggest something to them; they did not like my suggestion
<valorie> not sure
<murthy> This could be privilege issue
<rush_> asda
<Guest31515> adad
<valorie> Guest31515: can we help you?
 * MangaKaDenza curls around muon update manager
<MangaKaDenza> <3
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340747
<ubottu> KDE bug 340747 in Wired "Network manager does not automatically connected to network even when the option to do the same is already checked" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> yay
#kubuntu 2014-11-08
<toothe> I just installed kubuntu-desktop, but don't want all the extra packages that came with it.
<toothe> so, I want to remove libre and all the others
<toothe> Is there a way I can completely remove kubuntu-desktop and its associated packages, and reinstall it?
<toothe> when I do apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop, only 1 package is removed - but about 40+ others just installed over 30 minutes
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> toothe:     did you do an "autoremove" yet?
<toothe> yes...
<toothe> nada...
<toothe> short of reinstalling the entire OS, I can't think of what to do...
<bprompt> usually    some of the 40+ packages were upgrades..... not actual additions...usually.. and thus they do not get removed because some other app was using them to begin with
<toothe> perhaps...
<ildefonso> toothe, tbh, I am not sure you can do that automatically (however, it should be possible)... if you really want to do that, you may just use "aptitude", and manually remove the packages you don't want.
<yoryor> What is the difference between...
<rom1504> yes
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jdwwatts> ok any idea how you load a iso desktop to a flash drive usb stick so the toshiba lap top can see a bootable img
<lordievader> jdwwatts: Unetbootin ;)
<jdwwatts> notsure what that means
<lordievader> jdwwatts: It is a program for creating live-usb sticks.
<jdwwatts> ok
<jdwwatts> right now i experienced a horendous lockup hard drive erasing update in red hat on this computer and now it wont even install packages after the update failed
<lordievader> jdwwatts: You are aware this is Kubuntu support and not RedHat support?
<jdwwatts> so i want to put kbuntu on it instead
<jdwwatts> yes
<jdwwatts> because i want to install kbuntu on it
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.24.25 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<lordievader> Hihi 3.16 is EOL: kernel.org
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.24.25 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<MoonUnit`> went back to 14.04 today, playing back some videos killed the pc, didn't seem to matter which kernel i used.
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Could you be more descriptive? 'killed the pc'?
<MoonUnit`> vlc/smplayer video window went green then the screen died then came back with odd colours, no keyboard or mouse and couldn't ssh in to see the logs
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: What card/driver?
<MoonUnit`> tried 3.16 through 3.17 and 3.18-rc kernels, didn't seem to change anything.
<MoonUnit`> HD6970 using r600 opensource driver.
<lordievader> Utopic?
<MoonUnit`> yes
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Ok, did you try the closed source driver?
<MoonUnit`> no
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Try it ;)
<MoonUnit`> no :)
<MoonUnit`> i'll stick with LTS, didn't gain much with 14.10 anyway.
<lordievader> Why not?
<MoonUnit`> opensource driver suits me fine, don't have to worry about installing a new kernel and having dkms problems
<lordievader> You could at least try it to see if the problem persists with that driver.
<MoonUnit`> already setup trusty again, not going to waste anymore time on it.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<norman_> hello
<lordievader> o/
<murthy> lordievader: Yesterday you asked me to create a bug report even though I told you it could be a marked as a duplicate, so created one yesterday, now its marked as duplicate and I feel fooled
<lordievader> murthy: Hehe, oh well. Odd though that it is marked as a duplicate. Is it marked a duplicate of valorie's bug?
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340747
<ubottu> KDE bug 340747 in Wired "Network manager does not automatically connected to network even when the option to do the same is already checked" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<lordievader> murthy: This is a different bug (the source) from the one that was discussed yesterday?
<murthy> lordievader: now you speak logic, why didn't you ask me to check for duplicate yesterday
<murthy> lordievader:  valorie, specifically told there where many similar reports
<lordievader> murthy: Err, I thought that was one of the steps. Besides it was late ;). But having a bug report marked duplicate does not matter, be glad that you filed a bug ;)
<murthy> lordievader: I can understand about the need for bug reporting and I know it was an odd hour. The thing is the bug squad and the devs are suffering because of this. I like bug reporting and I dont mind the report marked as duplicate unless it affects the devs.
<lordievader> murthy: True, it is good pratice to check for duplicate bug reports before filing a new one ;)
<murthy> lordievader: We are agreed then. I hope you are not feeling bad about me
<lordievader> murthy: Why should I?
<murthy> lordievader: for wasting your time, when you could be helping others :)
<lordievader> murthy: Hehe, you didn't waste my time ;)
<murthy> lordievader: thank you, see you later
<lordievader> murthy: Talk to you later ;)
<renzorzons> hola una consulta es recomendable actualizar kde 4.13 a kde4.14 en kubuntu 14.04
<lordievader> !es | renzorzons
<ubottu> renzorzons: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MrS1lentcz> hello folks, I have new installed kubuntu on i7 haswell with nvidia 840 graphic card. I have installed nvidia-current and reboot os, but x-server was not started. any ideas? i am in terminal mode there...
<BluesKaj_> MrS1lentcz, there is no nvidia-current driver on 14.10. Try removing it since it's most likely an old driver and rebooting into kubuntu .Then oppen system settings and choose the driver manager, from there choose the recommended nvidia driver
<BluesKaj_> rebooting = reboot
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: driver manager was empty so i tried install nvidia-current..
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: is the way, how can i fix xorg.conf.d automatically for intel graphics?
<MrS1lentcz> now it references to nvidia...
<BluesKaj_> remove nvidia current anyway since it's old and not suitable, once back in kubuntu you will be on the the default nouveau driver, update and upgrade with apt-get
<BluesKaj_> MrS1lentcz, no need for xorg.conf
<BluesKaj_> just make sure the bios/uefi is using the nvidia graphics
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: i cannot update repository if i am in terminal mode without using wifi connection manager
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: so does exist any things what can i to do for startkde ?
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: because it's in dead state, i can reinstall it only :/
<BluesKaj_> MrS1lentcz, you need to be connected to the internet in  order to update/upgrade, try an etherenet connection if available, otherwise your install can't be finished properly
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: i am not linux guru, i dont know how can i to do without x-server from terminal mode
<MrS1lentcz> :(
<BluesKaj_> are you familiar with apt-get commands in the terminal ?
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: no, but i am familiar for using wifi manager from terminal
<maysara> Hi, baloo is using the processor which makes the fan works all the time and it's annoying. What can I do other than disabling desktop search?
<BluesKaj_> MrS1lentcz, run this in the terminal, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current , then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, then, startx
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: nvidia-current is removed, but i have no active internet connection
<BluesKaj_> maysara, afaik baloo on ly runs for a couplr minutes atfter bootup
<MrS1lentcz> apt-get reports "url" cannot be resolved
<MrS1lentcz> i dot know how can i connect to wifi router without manager from terminal, do you understand? :( aptitude is easy for using
<BluesKaj_> MrS1lentcz, you have no access to an ethernet connection, even just temporarily ?
<BluesKaj_> just connect ot the ethernet on thje router, you won't need a network manager for that
<BluesKaj_> ot=to
<maysara> BluesKaj_: I'm using the laptop for 5 hours now and baloo is running since then.
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: I have not utp cable here :/
<BluesKaj_> maysara, it shouldn't be unless you'ew letting it index your whole install
<MrS1lentcz> BluesKaj_: i have solved this... i changed "nvidia" option with "intel" in xorg.conf... thank you for your time
<BluesKaj_> that's your choice, than after upgrading you can open the driver manager and choose the nvidia recommended driver
<BluesKaj_> than=then
<Phillies> im having some problems getting my connection to vpn to work on kubuntu 14.10 since upgrading not sure waht the problem is   same info   it says it connected by no traffic at all   not sure what the problem is at all not sure where to ask for help :/
<Phillies> but
<BluesKaj_> Phillies, are your vpn servers listed in network manager?. if not you may have to reinstall your client and server software
<Phillies> yeah i redid the server info and it says it connects but no sites work
<BluesKaj_> Phillies, which vpn ptotocol ?
<BluesKaj_> err rotocol rather
<BluesKaj_> anyway, is it openvpn ?
<BluesKaj_> Phillies, ^
<Phillies> yeah openvpn sorry
<Phillies> using privateinternetaccess provider
<Phillies> https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/#ubuntu_openvpn_installer    followed this pretty much the instructions for ubuntu
<Phillies> slighty diffrent cause its 14.10 but whatever essentially the same
<lordievader> Phillies: What exactly doesn't work?
<renzorzons> hello is recommended to install kde 4.14 en kubuntu 14.04??
<Phillies> i enter in all the vpn info      click connect it says it conencts   but no traffic while it says this
<Phillies> the net doesnt work again until i disconnect from vpn
<lordievader> Phillies: Could you give the output of 'ip r' before you connect to the vpn and while you are connected to the vpn?
<lordievader> !paste | Phillies
<ubottu> Phillies: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Phillies> sure thanks 1 sec
<Phillies> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8888790/
<Phillies> https://i.imgur.com/tLIUDNn.jpg
<lordievader> Phillies: I get the feeling that the default gateway is wrong when the vpn connection is live.
<lordievader> Phillies: Could you run "sudo ip r del default&&sudo ip r add default via 10.191.93.1 dev tun0 proto static" while connected to the vpn?
<Phillies> 1 sec thanks
<Phillies> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<Phillies> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<Phillies> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<Phillies> dunno if that wprked   connection issues
<MrS1lentcz> so, what is the best practice for install nvidia drivers?
<MrS1lentcz> download latest "run" file from nvidia official site?
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: no
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: apt-get install nvidia-current
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: if you have an recent card
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: command "apt-get install nvidia-current" is the reason why I had to reinstall my new system
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: "(19:08:33) MrS1lentcz: hello folks, I have new installed kubuntu on i7 haswell with nvidia 840 graphic card. I have installed nvidia-current and reboot os, but x-server was not started. any ideas? i am in terminal mode there..."
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: maybe it is better to use nouveau
<lfrlucas> What is your card
<MrS1lentcz> GF 840M
<MrS1lentcz> kubuntu 14.10
<lfrlucas> kde 4?
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: i dont know which kde version is in 14.10, wait
<lfrlucas> i think there are two versions of kubuntu 14.10
<lfrlucas> one of them brings the unstable kde 5
<lfrlucas> is your laptop new?
<lfrlucas> or computer
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: laptop
<MrS1lentcz> oh, new :D
<lfrlucas> hmm
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: how can i find which kde version i have, please?
<lfrlucas> open any kde app
<lfrlucas> like dophin
<Phillies> system settings
<lfrlucas> go toa about
<lfrlucas> About kde
<Phillies> abut system
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: 4.8.6
<lfrlucas> chose About KDE
<lfrlucas> not the other about
<MrS1lentcz> kde4-config -v is relevant?
<lfrlucas> 4.8.6 is qt version
<MrS1lentcz> ok, mmt
<lfrlucas> that command should say kde version
<lfrlucas> ya, you are using the stable kde 4
<MrS1lentcz> 4.14.1
<lfrlucas> ya
<lfrlucas> i don't know why nvidia-current is failing
<lfrlucas> you should find other guys with the same card
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: it set "nvidia" value to Screen 0 and it fails on it
<MrS1lentcz> in xorg.conf
<lfrlucas> you shouldn't touch in that file
<lfrlucas> apt-get does it
<lfrlucas> when you install nvidia
<MrS1lentcz> if i set "intel" value, run "init 5" and startx, it works, but KWallet needed some password every click-up the dialog
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: i touched only when xserver not boot
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: so i had press "ctrl alt F1" and trying repair it
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: but it was so unstable so i have to reinstall whole os
<MrS1lentcz> and now you are saying i have to do the same :/
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: can be a trouble if i am using external monitor as main single screen?
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: maybe
<lfrlucas> you should install and try it first without external monitors
<lfrlucas> I would recomment kubuntu 14.04
<lfrlucas> it will be suported for several years
<lfrlucas>  and you can keep kde updated in kubuntu 14.04 by adding a specific PPA
<bprompt> hmmm I run 12.04  just fine.... though I use an intel videocard
<bprompt> MrS1lentcz:      doens't nvidia have a drivers download?
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: bprompt I have installed nvidia-current but in nvidia x server settings i have only two options
<bprompt> bleh
<MrS1lentcz> nothing about any card
<MrS1lentcz> application profiles and nvidia-settings configuration
<lfrlucas> nvidia has drivers to download, but i do not recomend, because kubuntu cannot update it then
<bprompt_> hmm     no need... nvidia would update them... thus
<bprompt_> I recall using them in SuSE 9.2   in kde... they worked very well..... and the screen blanked out at first....  I think it was a setting in the nvidia-settings
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: the same problem... black screen during booting :/
<MrS1lentcz> the third reinstall for today....
<MrS1lentcz> can anyone help me using team viewer? :)
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: if I used notebook original monitor only and installed not current, but nvidia-343, i see driver in diver manager for first of day! :))
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: successfully done :)
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: hmmm
<lfrlucas> You reinstal system every time it fails?
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: You could just remove nvidia curretn
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: yes :D
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: i have not installed nvidia-current
<lfrlucas> but you don't need to reinstall kubuntu every time something goes wrong
<lfrlucas> just search the solution
<MrS1lentcz> but I am confused now, what is better for switching graphic cards? i heard about bumblebee but from 14.04 is offered nvidia-prime, so ... any expierences, please?
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: i know, but what can I to do if system not booted?
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: You can try Ctrl-Alt-F1
<lfrlucas> to change to console login
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: and if i run "sudo init 5" and "startx /usr/bin/startkde" so kwallet reports bug every click-up the dialog ?
<MrS1lentcz> no chance
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: with console login you could remove nvidia-current
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: yeah i done it
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: but there is broken xorg.conf where is nvidia defined
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: If you search the driver for your card in http://www.geforce.com/drivers , the 343 is the last supported. Maybe, that is the reason why nvidia-current doesn't work, and nvidia 343 does
<MrS1lentcz> if I repaired it and run xsever, kwallet fails so i was offline and kwallet bombed me with never closed dialog window
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: hmmm, I'm not aware of that problem. but you could reset kwallet removing its configs in your home
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: after reboot wrong xorg settings were back
<MrS1lentcz> lfrlucas: i did it too :)
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: I think that xorg.conf should not exist. Nouveau (the open source nvidia driver) configures X automatically
<lfrlucas> you should remove xorg when using nouveau.
<lfrlucas> MrS1lentcz: But now it's ok
<lfrlucas> If you nvidia-343 works don't modify xorg.conf
<lordievader> Phillies: I was away from keyboard, what is the current status?
<Phillies> RTNETLINK answers: No such process      ;   lordievader
<Phillies> sorry i was afk
<Moter8> http://i.imgur.com/rVezAAr.png
<Moter8> Aaaahhhhhhhhh!
<lordievader> Phillies: On which one exactly the deleting part or the adding part?
<Phillies> when i ran the command that was the output
 * Moter8 is about to pull out some hair
<Phillies> sudo ip r del default&&sudo ip r add default via 10.191.93.1 dev tun0 proto static
<lordievader> Moter8: Calm down, grab a coffee or a beer or something ;)
<Moter8> :> sure
<Moter8> Already drinking some tee. Coffee is no good.
<lordievader> Phillies: I know it is a two parter. Could you give me your current
<lordievader> Phillies: Your current 'ip r' output*
<Phillies> 192.168.0.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.2  metric 9
<lordievader> Phillies: Is the default gateway gone?
<Phillies> not sure what you mean sorry im not the greatest with nix and this stuff :/
<renzorzons> hello is recommended to install kde 4.14 en kubuntu 14.04??\
<lordievader> Phillies: Is that line all the output?
<Moter8> Grr these language packs.
<Moter8> Always having issues with ubuntu mirrors.
<Phillies> yeah it is
<Phillies> thats all of it
<Phillies> sorry laptop died wasnt plugged in
<lordievader> Phillies: Hmm, then all I've managed to do was nuke your default gateway...: sudo ip r add default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlan0
<lordievader> Phillies: After that you should be able to ping, say, 8.8.8.8 again.
<Phillies> hmmm
<Phillies> mussolini@MediaServer:~$ ip r
<Phillies> default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<Phillies> 192.168.0.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.0.2  metric 9
<Phillies> mussolini@MediaServer:~$
<Phillies> after reboot
<lordievader> Phillies: Yeah that does it too ;)
<Phillies> ill try this vpn again
<Phillies> i dunno what the issue is
<lordievader> Phillies: Okay, could you connect to the vpn again and get the output of ip r again?
<Phillies> 1 sec my buddy wrote some shit for me
<Phillies> he thinks its gonna work
 * lordievader still thinks the default gw of the vpn is broken.
#kubuntu 2014-11-09
<mjayk> haya all my wireless is very flakey after inside kubuntu-desktop were as it is fine in unity
<mjayk> ubuntu 14.04 any ideas of what i can try
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, before doing do-release-upgrade is it necessary to select "Notify me for a new ubuntu version - for any new version"
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and also to be fully updated and upgraded
<silv3r_m00n> valorie: in which file are those settings saved ?
<valorie> I don't know that
<valorie> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> might say there
<alex_____> всем привет
<alex_____> тюк
<alex_____> hallo everybody
<alex_____> somebody hers me?
<Michael_> sure
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Moter8> Hey.
<lordievader> Hey Moter8, did your upgrade finish?
<Moter8> Had paused the vm at midnight and continued today
<Moter8> Worked fine.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<roberto_> “!list”
<gianfry> ciao
<gianfry> !list
<ubottu> gianfry: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<deitario1> My K3b crashed (as it is wont to do after having burned a dozen or so discs) but, when I restarted it, I discovered that now all KDE apps on my Lubuntu desktop are failing with "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly".
<lordievader> deitario1: Does it specify what protocol?
<deitario1> The file protocol. Things like Dolphin and K3b fail to access local drives because the file:// KIOSlave is dying unexpectedly.
<deitario1> I seem to remember that being worked around by forcing a restart of one of the resident background processes, but I can't remember which one.
<deitario1> Dammit! Now I might as well just kill them all away. The Filelight process that I'd been waiting on for a while just died.
<deitario1> (K3b and Filelight are the only KDE 4.x apps I'm using at the moment and, if I accidentally kill a Trinity component that BasKet relies on, I can just restart it.)
<lordievader> Sounds like kded ain't started...
<deitario1> This one? --> 11893 ?        Sl     0:48 kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]
<lordievader> Never mind about that then ;)
<lordievader> deitario1: Could you provide me with an strace of the problem?
<deitario1> lordievader: Could still be the problem. I was just finishing noting down where all my Filelight instances were pointing in preparation for killing that process to see if, when it respawns, the problem is fixed.
<lordievader> Hmm, so kded is dying?
<deitario1> lordievader: Historically, when things break in manners similar to this, it seems to be that whatever caused the crash in the application also put one or more of the daemons into a broken state that requires a manual kill to get out of.
<deitario1> SIGTERM does the trick. I don't mean SIGKILL when I say "manual kill".
<deitario1> That sort of funny business is actually one of the reasons I left KDE 4.x for LXDE. The way KDE interconnects propagates that kind of problem to the point where I'm forced into behaviour equivalent to tearing down my entire in-progress work session and doing a logout-login cycle.
<deitario1> KDE 3.5.x was stable enough that it was rarely a problem but KDE 4.x has removed all meaning from the phrase "It's stable now"
<lordievader> Hmm, KDE4 is rather stable in my opinion.
<deitario1> K3b aside (which has never reached the stability of the rest of the desktop), I find the APPS generally stable but the infrastructure finicky and fragile.
<deitario1> It also doesn't help that, in KDE 3.5.x, Konqueror was the center of my desktop experience as a tabbable, splittable, generic KIO+KPart harness... almost a WM in itself. Konqueror 4.x was so bit-rotted and buggy for so long that I developed an alternative workflow.
<deitario1> I think it's still rather finicky but I use it so rarely now that I wouldn't know.
<lordievader> Konqueror doesn't see much use on Kubuntu desktops.
<deitario1> I'm not a big fan of Dolphin aside from the Split/Unsplit toggle button.
<lordievader> For the filebrowser we have Dolphin and for the webbrowser we have firefox as default.
<deitario1> I really prefer the in-tab KPart preview and I strongly suspect that Dolphin lacks it only because, if you've got the HTTP KIOSlave and you've got KPart preview, you've just proven that DolphinPart is a huge case of NIH syndrome.
<lordievader> NIH?
<deitario1> Not Invented Here
<deitario1> As in "Dolphin was a huge 'reinvent the wheel' thing"
<lordievader> Ehh, or 'not implemented here', I suppose ;)
<deitario1> That works too. Generally, it's more often used to describe things like the refusal of GNOME to use things like DCOP.
<deitario1> (Back in the 3.x days, I remember a lot of people saying "GNOME doesn't use KIOSlaves because they're C++. KDE doesn't use GnomeVFS because it's garbage.")
<lordievader> Haha :)
<deitario1> ...and I can attest to the latter. GNOME seemed to have a knack for reinventing KDE componentry and then stirring in a huge helping of segfaults.
<lordievader> deitario1: Shall we carry this conversation over to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<deitario1> lordievader: sure.
<deitario1> Ugh. Found the problem. My root partition encountered an error and remounted read-only.
<lordievader> Haha, never blame the hardware, even when it is wrong :P
<deitario1> After killing the KDE daemons, I got this error -->  Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher: The name org.kde.klauncher was not provided by any .service files.
<deitario1> When I tried to confirm that everything was up to date, apt-get complained about read-only files and, sure enough, dmesg reported that the filesystem had been remounted read-only.
<deitario1> smartctl isn't reporting any online errors, but this is the second time I've had this problem in the last couple of months and these drives HAVE been in use since around 2008, so I'll probably want to start taking more thorough measures.
<deitario1> (If for no other reason than to ensure that, if fsck once again trashes my root partition to the point of requiring a reinstall, I can restore it quickly.)
<lordievader> deitario1: Dmesg usually notes something about why it goes into ro mode.
<deitario1> EXT4-fs error (device sda5): ext4_lookup:1437: inode #656325: comm Filelight::Loca: deleted inode referenced: 672817
<lordievader> deitario1: So it is an fs problem, not a disk problem.
<deitario1> lordievader: If it's not silent hardware corruption breaking the FS, then it's been introduced in one of the kernels which was backported to 12.04 LTS.
<deitario1> Things ran swimmingly for years until, a month or two ago, this sort of thing happened and fsck "fixed" things by throwing out half the OS's files. That's when I switched to 14.04 so I could get a new enough glibc to run Don't Starve.
<lordievader> deitario1: Run a long smart test.
<deitario1> lordievader: That's what I'm about to do.
<lordievader> Great minds think alike ;)
<deitario1> There. "Please wait 163 minutes for test to complete."
<lordievader> There is a reason it is called long ;)
<deitario1> Since this machine has four drives and various non-KDE applications still work thanks to my rw-mounted /home partition, I'll take this opportunity to download and burn a Lubuntu 14.10 disc as well as doing a few other preparatory things which require little or no I/O on my root partition.
<deitario1> On the plus side, I just finished moving a bunch of downloads (mostly Humble and GOG.com installers) to DVD, so I've got enough space free across the other three drives to backup the entire contents of /dev/sda twice over without putting both copies of any file on the same physical device.
<BluesKaj> odd , the network-manager widget icon is missing from the panel and isn't available in the add widgets option even though it's installed
<Moter8> http://i.imgur.com/HCKVbc8.png ಠ_ಠ
<vros> Hi!
<lordievader> o/
<vros> ... need some help with second GUI, as gnome: How to install Gnome like paralel GUI on Kubuntu 12.04? How I might to change it?
<BluesKaj> vros, if you already have gnome installed then choose the desktop at login just below the password field
<vros> BluesKaj,  ... using Kubuntu... KDE. And like to install Gnome (need for some tools). And how to install it(?), in other way i get DEAD KDE(100% true).
<BluesKaj> vros, best to ask in #ubuntu or #gnome then
<vros> great(
<kingjere> My server had 2 NICs. I took out one. The remaining one still thinks it is eth1. Why?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop ??
<BluesKaj> vros,^
<vros> it will corrupt graphs'
<BluesKaj> kingjere, edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<kingjere> BluesKaj: I had the auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp, but it kept sayign interface not found.
<kingjere> dmesg | grep eth0 returns a line: systemd-udevd[329]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1
<BluesKaj> kingjere, in the terminal eth0=dhcp
<lordievader> kingjere: Because udev ;)
<lordievader> kingjere: Remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-net-persistent.rules to reset the naming.
<kingjere> lordievader: It all makes sense now. Assigned via MAC address.
<lordievader> kingjere: Jup ;)
<kingjere> lordievader: I assume if I rm that file and reboot it will be regenerated with current hardware?
<kingjere> lordievader: I assumed correctly. Thanks for the help.
<lordievader> ;)
<Moter8> Is there some way to report slow mirrors? :(
<Moter8> These language pack installations cant go higher than 35 KB/s it seems
<lordievader> Use a different one ;)
<Moter8> If I'd have an option to...
<lordievader> Change the sources list.
<Moter8> Does that work too when installing from a live dvd?
<Moter8> http://i.imgur.com/Hjrd00l.png
<lordievader> I suppose so.
<Moter8> Thanks, I'll try.
<Moter8> lordievader, http://i.imgur.com/aRDWbj0.png ? :/
<Moter8> ill try http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<lordievader> Or just use a localized archive.
<BluesKaj> I have no problem with my wifi connection , but I need the the network manager widget avialble tro configure and connect to vpn servers , but there's no network management widget available after my last update/upgrade
<Moter8> lordievader, downloading at max-speed now
<Moter8> woo :)
 * Moter8 wonders why this isnt the default setting
<s> ciao
<s_> ciao
<BluesKaj> hi
<BluesKaj> I'm tempted to install the nm-applet in order to configure the vpn servers since network manahement widget disappeared
<BluesKaj> err management
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: I solved my network auto-start issue.
<lordievader> Moter8: :)
<Arthur_D> hi, I am looking for help on how to share my wireless connection to another computer by cable. Any help appreciated
<BluesKaj> had to settle for network manager gnome and nm-applet in order to configure access to vpn servers
<BluesKaj> kde network manager widget isn't available after the latest upgrades
<ibkhayyat> hi, i was trying to install the kubuntu on my old laptop, but it gives an error wubi14.10 rev289... anything i can do to fix this
<BluesKaj> ibkhayyat, wubi ias no longer supported on the latest kubuntus
<BluesKaj> is
<ibkhayyat> but it is on the dvd for to install the kubuntu, the iso that i downloaded from the website here
<ibkhayyat> it is the autorun from the disc
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: I solved my network auto-start issue.
<ibkhayyat> so should i boot from the disc? is it the only option?
<BluesKaj> Snowhog, good.. how did you solve it/
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: 11/02/14 [16:43:37] <Snowhog> For anyone who upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and found that their network wasn't auto-starting, I solved the issue. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1354924/comments/24
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1354924 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Networkmanager does not autoconnect to wireless network" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Snowhog> BluesKaj: Others signed up for the bug, report that 'my' solution wasn't the same as theirs, but for me, it did solve my problem.
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> have a strange problem with network manager widget, it refuses to show up :)
<BluesKaj> have to use the gnome nm-applet
<alex_rock> is there any vim --servername option in vim on kubuntu 14.04?
<Snowhog> alex_rock: Yes. See man vim and search:  /--servername
<alex_rock> no it does not exist
<alex_rock> it is in the manual, but not in vim -h
<BluesKaj> have you asked in #vim?
<alex_rock> i am not registered. i cannot write there. have to compile it with clientserver option
<alex_rock> why kubuntu does not support it by default....
<Snowhog> alex_rock: See http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10646339/edit-a-remote-file-with-vim
<alex_rock> Snowhog: it has nothing to do with vim option --servername!!!!!!!!
<Snowhog> alex_rock: No need to get angry. We are only 'trying' to be helpful.
<Snowhog> alex_rock: What is it you are trying to accomplish?
<alex_rock> Snowhog: I am not angry :-D Linus is also NOT angry
<alex_rock> remote from okular to vim
<alex_rock> something like vim -servername latex
<alex_rock> vim --servername latex
<alex_rock> i think gvim provides this option, because everybody using gvim. But i will not use gvim
<Arthur_D> hi, I am looking for help on how to share my wireless connection to another computer by cable. Any help appreciated
<Arthur_D> the computer I am on now has Kubuntu 14.04, while the one I am looking to share my connection to is one with Fedora 21 beta on
<kavaco> hi
<kavaco> my list of drivers dont work on kubuntu(in config panel kde)
<lordievader> kavaco: What? I don't understand your problem.
<lordievader> Arthur_D: That sounds like bridging wifi with ethernet, which is quite nasty.
<kavaco> the driver list is empty
<lordievader> Arthur_D: https://wiki.debian.org/BridgeNetworkConnections#Bridging_with_a_wireless_NIC
<lordievader> kavaco: jockey you mean?
<kavaco> jockey? dont understand
<kavaco> i have a AMD RADEON vga card
<lordievader> kavaco: What is the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<kavaco> He appeared on the list
<lordievader> !paste | kavaco
<ubottu> kavaco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Arthur_D> lordievader: thanks for the link. Wonder why it's so nasty... it ought to be doable IMHO
<lordievader> Because you are going from 802.3 to 802.11.
<lordievader> It is doable, but nasty.
<kavaco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8907708/
<Arthur_D> lordievader: ok, so no way to do this via NetworkManager I take it
<lordievader> Arthur_D: Perhaps.... I don'
<lordievader> don't know.
<lordievader> kavaco: You don't have a Radeon card...
<kavaco> He was on the list, after I updated and installed some programs he disappeared. So I reinstalled kubuntu. And then it happened again.
<kavaco> i have, and work on windows 8.1
<kavaco> r7 m265
<kavaco> amd radeon
<lordievader> kavaco: The kernel doesn't detect it, else it would show up in lspci.
<lordievader> kavaco: Does 'grep radeon /var/log/dmesg' return anything?
<kavaco> the kernel detected, and now no longer detects
<kavaco> grep: nothing
<lordievader> kavaco: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo dmidecode'?
<dougl> :)
<kavaco> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8907900/
<lordievader> kavaco: http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-14-5447-laptop/pd There is no version with a Radeon card.
<lordievader> kavaco: And no mention of it further in the dmidecode output.
<lordievader> kavaco: I'm sorry but your system simply doesn't have a Radeon card.
<kavaco> lordievader: http://www.dell.com/br/p/inspiron-14-5447-laptop/pd?ref=PD_OC
<kavaco> i'm from brazil
<kavaco> this is the model
<lordievader> Now that is interesting. Anyhow the lspci + dmidecode output confirm that this is likely a us model.
<lordievader> Note, dmidecode is output from the bios.
<kavaco> its work on Ubuntu with amd catatyst
<kavaco> but, dont work on Kubuntu
<lordievader> That is rather hard to believe.
<kavaco> ahuahauhauhauhauhaua
<kavaco> in 3 hours you will be here?
<kavaco> I have to leave, but come back in 3 hours
<kavaco> I can login into Ubuntu I have installed
<lordievader> No, I'd likely be asleep. Try 8-10 hours ;)
<kavaco> and show you the outputs
<lordievader> kavaco: I'd like to see the output though ;)
<lordievader> kavaco: My client will be connected though.
<kavaco> I then send the outputs, ok?
<kavaco> Thank you so much. bye
<lordievader> kavaco: Please do :)
<Phillies> still never figured out whats going on with vpn on kubuntu
<Phillies> iptables are clear,  it says it connects but then no traffic at all       checked router settings   did portforward for openvpn for my router theres no firewall restrictions  i dunno wtf
<Phillies> tried a vpn seller and had a friend setup open vpn on a box for me to try
<Phillies> and nada
<Phillies> http://paste.kde.org/p6zckh8u9
#kubuntu 2015-11-02
<theteju> ok seems that printer needs some 32 bit libraries
<theteju> can anyone help me here.
<SoCha> hey, can someone tell me how I did this in konsole (as in brought up network info). I think it was a shortcut. http://s10.postimg.org/5omjjlxex/snapshot11.png
<DDR> Hi all. What is "CPU Wait Load" in System Monitor?
<DDR> Does anyone know how to make ctrl-d not close my console?
<u19809> hi all, just installed wily werewolf and not very happy with it ... have some serious issues
<u19809> sleep does not function, often after some time konsole does not want to start anymore, window manager crashes so I need to restart
<u19809> taks about a minut for my panel icons have the correct size
<u19809> disk sleeps all the time
<u19809> konsole crashes and eats 100% cpu
<u19809> suggestions ?
<DDR> Jesus. Uh, turn off compositor for the window stuff, maybe? (alt-shift-f12) Try a different rendering backend? (system settings -> compositor -> rendering backend)
<DDR> How much ram / swap space do you have?
<u19809> @DDR : 16 GB
<u19809> Just seeing I have no swap
<theteju> Does anyone know, how to get shotwell export pictures to google on KDE?
<theteju> There is absolutely no support , is there?
<theteju> :(
<excalibr> theteju, try mass highlighting
<excalibr> >:D
<excalibr> theteju, sorry cant help. Ive never use its export feature
<theteju> its ok. excalibr : appreciated your response
<hazamonzo> Well dang! :D
<excalibr> yes hazamonzo? you finally woke up
<hazamonzo> excalibr: ?
<BobbyJoe> hi im new to kubuntu, and my only problem is that im having  problem finding auto hide the bottom taskbar
<BobbyJoe> nvm im stupid i should google the envoriment, kde, gnome etc not kubuntu
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> *lol* All of a sudden, no more music under Kubuntu 15.10 ...
<Smurphy> Anyway to downgrade to 15.04 again ? Having too many issues in 15.10 ..
<s_20> Smurphy: well, my experience so far wasn't exactly great either
<s_20> just as i said that plasma crashed and restarted with a font size of "unreadbale"
<s_20> as in "one pixel"
<s_20> great.
<s_20> just great.
<s_20> oh, it adjusted, well done.
<hateball> Smurphy: Perhaps if you describe your issue in more detail we can see if it is fixable
<Smurphy> hateball: 3 issues. Audio stopped working today for no apparent reason.
<Smurphy> va-api provides no acceleration for HD4000 Intel chipset.
<Smurphy> KMail from the contact suite is not usable for sending mail. As soon as I hit the send button, pop-up for spell-checker comes up, when I then stop the spellchecker, to actually send the mail, I have 0.2secs to actually hit the send button, or the kontact suite hangs hard. System load goes up to 16+, sometimes even 30 if I let it run long enough - and I have to go down to the console and kill it.
<Smurphy> I suppose that it tries to spawn the password pop-up, and this does not work, which makes it hand. I don't store my passwords.
<Smurphy> That - is what is happening.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Smurphy> Jo dude ...
<Smurphy> BTW - why can't I navigate the mail list with the arrow up/down keys anymore ???
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, if it's kmail then I have no clue
<Smurphy> it is kmail ...
<Smurphy> :}
<lumidee> hi
<lumidee> i see that kubuntus release in dec. will come with kf5. isn't kf5 with a lot missing tray icon ports disadvantegeous?
<Smurphy> lumidee: It's not the icons which are the problem in 15.10 ...
<lumidee> Smurphy, what other problems did you encounter
<Smurphy> va-api not working, so no hardware acceleration for movies.
<Smurphy> KMail - can't send out mails. UI hangs.
<Smurphy> On every attempt to send mail.
<Smurphy> I found out that by re-installing vlc though, amarok too it as backend, and the sound-system stops working.
<Smurphy> This one, I have fixed. However the va-api and the kmail things, there is nothing I can do.
<tzvika> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<tzvika> qhwn do-release-upgrade from 14.04
<Guest4851> hi there! i just updated to 15.10 this weekend, seems to work really great so far. I had one issue with my bluetooth headset - the quality seems to be really low. i think it's just in headset mode, instead of stereo mode - does anyone know how to fix?
<Guest4851> ah - fixed it myself: there's a setting in the multimedia settings "Audio & Video", in the 2nd tab. Sounds great now!
<Smurphy> ok - fixed the vlc va-api stuff. Removed completely vlc .config/vlc directory, and reconfigured it froms cratch...
<andrez_> Hey, does anyone here has problems with Korganizer after updating to 15.10?
<Smurphy> I got probs with kmail and sending mail. Korganizer works here. Using owncloud though/
<andrez_> Nevermind, just figured out how to fix it myself :)
<Smurphy> yeah, I just fixed kmail sending.
<Smurphy> In fact, if you don't store your password, the password request UI won't show up and block the entire UI...
<soee_> :)
<Smurphy> I also fixed the vlc. Not showing any picture when watching a movie.
<Smurphy> In Codecs, choose decoder CA-API via DRM.
<Smurphy> That actually makes it work, when using intel chipset graphics.
<aprendiz> hi all. Next upgrading to 15.10 my Nikon can't work because I connect but nothing appear, any idea to solve it?
<gombean> guys, is it better to install steam from the repos or manually? kubuntu15.10
<Kwaadpepper> steam is just working fine using repo
<Kwaadpepper> no need to install manually as it self updates
<gombean> ok thanks
<Kwaadpepper> aprendiz: looking here http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gphoto , you have install gphoto2 ?
<Kwaadpepper> apt://gphoto2
<Smurphy> gphoto ? What's that ?
<Kwaadpepper> looks like it allows you to handle your camera on ubuntu
<Smurphy> yeah... that's correct.
<Kwaadpepper> there is a gui for that too using gtk2
<Kwaadpepper> apt://gtkam
<aprendiz> Kwaadpepper: but I have installed libgphoto2.6, the problem is only next upgrading
<gombean> can I easily add a custom shortcut to show the desktop?
<Kwaadpepper> aprendiz: what is giving you lsusb command ?
<gombean> for example, I have super+E to open Dolphin, but I have no idea how to set the command to show desktop
<gombean> derp, shortcuts>Kwin
<gombean> shortcuts>Global>Kwin
<aprendiz> Kwaadpepper: http://pastebin.com/LcnLM4ai
<Kwaadpepper> gombean: Minimize All ,it allows you to toggle show desktop/restore windows
<Kwaadpepper> iin shortcuts>Kwin
<Kwaadpepper> aprendiz: well the kernel recognize your camera, you were using dolphin to get your photos ? or you tried apt://gtkam ?
<gombean> Kwaadpepper: I don't see Minimize All but I see Show Desktop
<Kwaadpepper> gombean: give it a try, i personally use ctrl+alt+d
<gombean> Kwaadpepper: but show desktop is not the exact function i would like, as when i click any application from taskbar, it maximises all
<Kwaadpepper> gombean: sorry can't help you more, do like me test it all to discover your needs, there is plenty options i don't know them all
<aprendiz> Kwaadpepper: I have always used gwebview that always worked as default
<gombean> Kwaadpepper: Ctrl+Alt combos/shortcuts do not play well on my thinkpad unfortunately, so i must be different :/
<gombean> Kwaadpepper: you are right, minimise all would be better than show desktop, alas, I do not see it in the list
<Kwaadpepper> aprendiz: may be some package changed from previous version, i don't have a nikkon though installing some more related packages could solve your issue
<Kwaadpepper> gombean: on fresh install kubuntu 15.10 i have it, i don't know the related packages though
<aprendiz> Kwaadpepper: what packages?
<Kwaadpepper> aprendiz: apt://gtkam apt://gphoto2
<Kwaadpepper> sudo apt-get install gphoto2 gtkam
<gombean> Kwaadpepper: ah, i see now.  it needs to be disabled in the Window Management settings before the shortcut entry appears under Shortcuts settings. thanks
<gombean> *enaabled not disabled...
<Kwaadpepper> gombean: o7
<gombean> ?
<Kwaadpepper> http://fr.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=o7
<Kwaadpepper> just meat g
<Kwaadpepper> gg
<Kwaadpepper> meant*
<gombean> Kwaadpepper: TIL I am old
<Kwaadpepper> yes sorry for that
<Kwaadpepper> aprendiz: there is also digikam on kubuntu http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/digikam
<aprendiz> Kwaadpepper: Thanks, I am trying the packages yo advice me.
<svend-ev> Good morning
<aprendiz> Kwaadpepper: It looks like is working, thanks
<Kwaadpepper> aprendiz: np
<luc4> Hello! I would like to file a bug against kubuntu and I’m reading the ubuntu guidelines: is this correct? Or is there a kubuntu-specific document?
<mparillo> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<mparillo> Hmm. Could use updating.
<mparillo> Generally, if you are pretty sure it is with a KDE component, you want to file your bug against bugs.kde.org.
<mparillo> Otherwise (Kubuntu packaging, or Ubuntu core components) use launchpad.net
<luc4> mparillo: I suppose the bug is in the kernel, so I guess I should use ubuntu-bugs right?
<mparillo> luc4: I agree
<gombean> hey all, I'm trying to get my wireless xbox 360 controller working with some emulators.  It will work for me in steam via xpad - kubuntu15.10
<hazamonzo> Evening gents. You about TJ-?
<TJ-> About to head to bed :)
<hazamonzo> TJ-: ahh no worries. What timezone are you in? :)
<TJ-> hazamonzo: same as you: GMT
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Ahh okay. I just finished work. Thought i'd give this Nvidia driver issue another bash :)
<TJ-> hazamonzo: the Optimus thing, yeah. #ubuntu has a few experts about but most are laying low due to plenty of trolls recently :)
<hazamonzo> TJ-: Noted. Maybe i'll catch you later on :)
#kubuntu 2015-11-03
<denza242> is it safe to hotplug/hotremove printers?
<Johnny__> hi i need some help with the Kde plasma network manager
<Johnny__> the kwlan app cant turn off and turn on specific wifi or ethernet hardware
<HULK_> join
<HULK_> help
<HULK_> what is this?
<HULK_> ls
<HULK_> ?
<jrg> hm
<jrg> well.. encrypting the hard drive sure doe bring a string of problems
<jrg> like apt requiring the passphrase a thousand times but muon not realizing it
<VeryBewitching> Is anyone having an issue where their ktorrent process goes into 'disk sleep' for cpu %?
<Fritigern> OH-EM-GEE!!! I've just found out that my .xsession-errors is 19.7 GB!!!!!!!
<VeryBewitching> Fritigern: How long have you had that file?
<VeryBewitching> Mine's 1.2MB for comparison
<Fritigern> Beats me.
<Fritigern> Time stamp is 11/2/2015
<VeryBewitching> It was probably written to when you started your session.
<Fritigern> Trying to figure out what I'll use to read that huge file. any suggetions?
<Fritigern> I mean, something is wrong, but I need to know what
<VeryBewitching> Look at the contents.
<Fritigern> Read wghat I said
<VeryBewitching> If you see large swaths of pages that repeat, look at what is generating it.
<Fritigern> [19:34:38] [[ Fritigern ]] : Trying to figure out what I'll use to read that huge file. any suggetions?
<link2x> Fritigern: maybe use less?
<VeryBewitching> tail
<VeryBewitching> You could use vi too.
<link2x> tail would open near the end
<link2x> less opens in parts
<VeryBewitching> link2x: tail will show you the most recent errors.
<link2x> if you have enough ram you could open it in anything
<link2x> VeryBewitching: I know, haha, just stating the purposes, since they do differ
<Fritigern> There is a lot of qml related spew
<Fritigern> This log is useless. Clearly there is something qml relted going very wrong. But without a pid or file name there is nothing that can be done
<VeryBewitching> Fritigern: 1) How do you know it's QML related and 2) If you're certain of that, what QML classes/objects is it logging about?
<jrg> wow
<Fritigern> How i know? Because it says so! And if it mentioned anything at all, classes or whatnot, it would not be a useless log
<Fritigern> VeryBewitching: https://paste.kde.org/pxht7nhmm
<Fritigern> That's a mere fragment, but it does not mention any process, class, lib, file name, or what have you
<VeryBewitching> Fritigern: Do you have an FPS counter running, perhaps the QML applet?
<VeryBewitching> Fritigern: It looks like debugging updates about counts from that plasmoid.
<Fritigern> I do not have an fps counter
<Fritigern> I wouldn;t know why i would want one anyway
<VeryBewitching> Fritigern: One exists.
<VeryBewitching> Fritigern: This looks like output that could be from it.
<Fritigern> That may be, but i did not question that
<Fritigern> Hmmmm.... Besides the qml stuff, I see some console output from a SecondLife viewer. How the ^&%^&%#^$ does that end up in that .xsession-errors?
<Fritigern> Looks like the file has been growing at least since 22 Oct. And there is this uptime plasmoid that I am running, I'll bet that one is responsible for the qml spam in the log
<gombean> is it possible to set up my gmail accounts on kmail?  It won't log in and google sent me an email about an application trying to log into my account which "does not meet modern security standards"....!??
<soee> gombean: somethig liek mentioned here: https://plus.google.com/+ThiagoAderaldo/posts/UvA4TnZNFbh ?
<gombean> soee: that's the exact one, yeah
<gombean> soee: thanks for the pointer, one down 3 to go... yawn
<soee> ;)
<tzvika> trying to upgrade to 15.04 from 14.04
<tzvika> getting could not calculate the upgrade error message
<tzvika> any idea?
<tzvika> i see a lot of baloo-kf5 messages
<dv_> anybody else noticed that when logging in in 15.10, the splash screen stays there for quite some time even though apparently the system already started? its as if some timer is blocking it
<hateball> dv_: it is a known bug
<gombean> dv_: I just disabled mine in settings
<hateball> dv_: probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1509334
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Wily) "[regression] [sru] plasma-nm blocks temporarily on startup w/o bluetooth device – KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<gombean> dv_ but my plasma-panel takes about a minute to fully appear too. I just open programs with alt+f2 when I log  infirst
<dv_> sooo this is bluetooth related? hm I could try to unplug my USB dongle
<hateball> dv_: it doesnt matter if you have it enabled or not, if you read the bug
<hateball> the problem is that something hangs when plasma-nm checks if you have bluetooth or not
<gombean> enabled/disabled/present/not-present no diff
<voicu> Hi guys. I'm on 15.04 and I notice that when a program is doing heavy IO the whole kde desktop hangs...
<voicu> I know IO is problematic usually but the screen doesn't get any updates at all
<hateball> dv_: anyhow a patch should be released in a few days
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Smurphy> Hia BluesKaj ...
<Smurphy> Fixed my kmail problem, well, circumvented the problem.
<BluesKaj> Hey Smurphy, good , a workaround of some sort ?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: yes. The hang came from the Password UI not showing up. Actually, the Send and Password UI tried to take control of the UI - and that hang it.
<Smurphy> after "storing" the password, that problem went away.
<Smurphy> The VA-API stuf, I circumvented by actually configuring vlc to not use the automatic Codec playback, but the VA-API via DRM.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, thanks for the expalnation about the vlc codec choice, good to know
<Smurphy> :} well, at least one thing ;)
<BluesKaj> well, in case we see a simialr problem in the future
<BluesKaj> similar even
<Smurphy> yep.
<BlackMage> what is xenial?
<BlackMage> the kubuntu daily called xenial-desktop-arch.iso, what is xenial?
<BlackMage> I can not find anything about xenial
<lordievader> Xenial is the codename for 16.04
<BlackMage> okay
<Pici>  /50
<Pici> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<BlackMage> So in 16.04 there is no KDE ?
<BluesKaj> of course there is
<BlackMage> really?!
<BluesKaj> the bot gives the url for ubuntu , not kubuntu which is silly for this chat
<BluesKaj> BlackMage,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BlackMage> BluesKaj: xenial-desktop iso´s no kubuntu-desktop iso´s
<BluesKaj> BlackMage, if you already have ubuntu 16.04, then just install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> there are no kubuntu -desktop isos , just like there are no ubuntu-desktop isos, BlackMage
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu-desktop is included in the kubuntu-iso... don't think of it as a ppa
<BlackMage> there is no kubuntu-iso only a xenial-desktop iso
<BluesKaj> BlackMage, do you wany kubuntu or not ? it includes kde/kubuntu-desktop , do you uinderstand?
<BluesKaj> want
<BlackMage> BluesKaj: yes i understand
<BluesKaj> to be clear, kubuntu xenial iso contains kde, kubuntu-desktop, all associated kde and plasma applications and packages
<BlackMage> BluesKaj: why it is not so named ?
<BluesKaj> so named , how?
<BlackMage> kubuntu instead of xenial
<BlackMage> BluesKaj: or is it a all-in-one ISO?
<BluesKaj> it's called kubuntu xenial because it's the latest developmentr version, the official current vers ion is called kubuntu wily
<BluesKaj> yes , all in one
<BlackMage> so no (k,x,l)ubuntu more? only all-in-one?
<BluesKaj> BlackMage, they are all flavours of ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu , kubuntu , and all have their own isos and deskktop environments
<BluesKaj> so there is no iso containing all , each flavour is separate
<BlackMage> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> like kubuntu  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<BlackMage> BluesKaj: and the Alpha´s Beta´s will built also for there?
<Smurphy> Doh.... knode has heen dumped, damn... I loved it.
<svend-ev> Good morning
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody
<rodolfojcj> since Kubuntu 15.04 I'm suffering the same bug described at http://www.eenyhelp.com/bug-794126-plasma-widgets-addons-digital-clock-widget-does-not-show-proper-time-help-215759130.html
<rodolfojcj> after upgrading to Kubuntu 15.10 the bug is still present
<rodolfojcj> it's about Digital Clock taskbar widget showing the wrong time for Venezuela time zone
<rodolfojcj> the Fuzzy Clock is the only one that shows an approximate right value
<BluesKaj> rodolfojcj, open a terminal and do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<rodolfojcj> BluesKaj: I did as you said. No luck :(
<rodolfojcj> Digital clock shows exactly +1 hour of difference
<BluesKaj> perhaps a relogin
<rodolfojcj> I'll try...
<rodolfojcj> I'll be back in a while...
<cor_r> hey everyone, before switching to kubuntu I#d like to know whether there is MS exchange support through kmail or the webaccounts applet?!?
<yossarianuk> cor_r: I do not believe so (may be wrong)
<yossarianuk> for exchange support I have used both evolution and thunderbird )with plugin)
<yossarianuk> exchange is horrible.
<cor_r> yossarianuk yes, but I wanted to use something native to KDE. And yes, it is horrible need it for work though
<yossarianuk> someone may know better .... I have never used kmail really.
<cor_r> thank u anyways :)
<yossarianuk> cor_r: this may help (or not) -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22977/can-i-connect-to-my-companys-exchange-server-through-kontact
<yossarianuk> also https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78629
<ubottu> KDE bug 78629 in general "MS Exchange mail support" [Wishlist,Reopened]
<yossarianuk> Really its only the browser and email client (I now use gmail anyway) that i don't use native kdm apps.
<yossarianuk> *kde*
<yossarianuk> there is a good browser(ish) thats QTbased
<yossarianuk> Qupzilla
<yossarianuk> (but not compatible with all sites - ie trello)
<rodolfojcj> I'm back
<rodolfojcj> no, Digital Clock continues giving me the wrong time
<cor_r> thank you very much yossarianuk Ill try davmail, otherwise Ill have to switch back again. why are were u talking about qupzilla though?
<rodolfojcj> definitely there's a bug
<yossarianuk> just mentioning that the few apps that i use that are not kde native are browser+email client
<yossarianuk> really KDE needs a good QT browser...
<Smurphy> Have you tried Konqueror ?
<Smurphy> yossarianuk: it is a web-browser.
<AndCh> Checking phone
<AndCh> Check nick
<AndCh> Wrong
<m-ka> Hello. I has problem with show all on kubuntu 14.04 (after last update). Screenshot: http://prntscr.com/8ymffr How fix it?
<denza242> D:
<denza242> so for some reason apport/drkonqi is popping up everywhere
<denza242> like, when i normally close say, kinfocenter, i get either a drkonqi or a apport message
<denza242> heck, once when i closed drkonqi, i got a drkonqi thing for the instance of drkonqi i closed
<Smurphy> denza242: lol. Big fail.
<supermanintights> hi does anyone have experience with dual screens, using a laptop and vga cable?
<supermanintights> using kubuntu system settings, i can't get it to display on my laptop and second screen as extended display.  it only displays on second screen, and shows laptop as disabled, no matter how many times i try to enable and position it before the second screen, it just seems to logs me out, then gives a "kdrunner has crashed" box
<Chaser> supermanintights: Did you try xrandr ?
<supermanintights> no, i saw that on the arch wiki.  is it something i need to download
<Smurphy> supermanintights: which Version you using ? under 15.04 it works. 15.10 I didn't try.
<Chaser> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in wily
<supermanintights> Smurphy: 15.10
<Chaser> Ah its part of x11-xserver-utils
<supermanintights> is that what i need to apt-get Chaser?
<Smurphy> I think that if Display configuration menue does not work, it won't be easy to get it to work.
<Smurphy> xrandr is installed with plasma...
<supermanintights> it was working ok, although when i try my laptop's keyboard shortcut to display change it was a bit interesting the different display options - however it was working fine last night when i set it to second screen only, but despite several restart attempts and fixes, it won't go back to extended now
<supermanintights> oh, i just saw "run xrandr"
<supermanintights> will try now
<supermanintights> so as someone who is familiar with linux - ubuntu and mint, what should i bear in mind with KDE/kubuntu?
<supermanintights> Any particular tips/suggestions?
<supermanintights> Smurphy: i run xrandr in console, and get this output https://ptpb.pw/mFiy
<Smurphy> so he detected both screens.
<Smurphy> You need to configure the type of screens to use. Clone, or big surface etc.
<Smurphy> Sorry, have to go feed the kids. Be back later ...
<supermanintights> is big surface the same as 'extend' display - so i can use 2 screens worth of space, with each having their own individual resolution?
<supermanintights> ok no problem, thanks for the tip
<Supermanintights> So unfortunately I have the same problem even when I use randr
<rodolfojcj> hi!
<Supermanintights> hi
<rodolfojcj> is there someone here to give a hand hunting a bug with Digital Clock plasmoid?
<rodolfojcj> I'm reviewing that plasmoids's QML files
<rodolfojcj> and I've identified a line where it's returrning the wrong time offset (in seconds) for my timezone
<rodolfojcj> so, that seems to be the reason that the Digital Clock displays a wrong time
<Supermanintights> does anyone have any experience with Kontact - the mail client seems to be running really slow, and only has emails up to august of this year, nothing newer showing in inbox
<rodolfojcj> here I am again
<rodolfojcj> regarding a bug with Digital Clock showing the wrong time for Caracas timezone, that's a known bug that has been solved
<rodolfojcj> and according with https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343610 and https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/120779/ this has been solved for Qt Core 5.5
<ubottu> KDE bug 343610 in Digital Clock "Clock widget shows incorrect time for -04:30 timezone" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<rodolfojcj> and Kubuntu 15.10 ships Qt Core version 5.4
<rodolfojcj> is it possible for the Kubuntu package maintainers to backport that solution that solvest that bug?
<rodolfojcj> note that is not only Caracas timezone that is affected, but several timezones that have a fractional part
<jrg> sorry but i lose track of these names
<jrg> what is kubuntu 15.10 called?
<jrg> the codename
<Unit193> WIly Warewolf
<Unit193> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<Unit193> ...I can't spell.
<jrg> ah ok
<jrg> any tor instructions somewhere?
 * genii feeds Unit193 a nice strong Robusta blend
<Unit193> What do you mean, jrg?
<genii> Freenode no longer works with tor, it was being abused too much
<jrg> wow really?
<genii> Yes
<jrg> thought you had to register for tor on fnode
<jrg> i have a spare laptop.. was just curious if it was possible to make it anonymous all around. not really for doing anything special but just to see if it can be done
<genii> jrg: https://twitter.com/freenodestaff/status/564848187710906368  ...been off since then
<Unit193> jrg: Correct, and there were people trying to brute force accounts with it, and you couldn't block them.  You may also want to look into VPNs?
<jrg> Unit193: possibly. i'll look at those later. no big deal.. just wanted to play a bit with it
<jrg> ls
<jrg> oops
<AndyMan1> Hi, when KDE Applications 15.12 is released, will it be included in Kubuntu 15.10, or will I have to wait till 16.04 to see those changes?
<Unit193> It's dolomite, baby!
<jrg> genii: interesting thing about the tor stuff. bit strange tho.
<genii> jrg: Since Freenode is a network supposedly for the main purpose of work on open-source and other similar projects, the majority of users really don't have a requirement for anonymity to begin with.
<genii> So it's not a great loss
<jrg> I suppose. Then again... people can exchange exploit code in order to prevent issues. I would guess that reverse engineering things might fall into the category of wanting anonymity. But who knows. There seem to be quite a few channels on freenode not dedicated to code at all. like the reddit-sports channels
<jrg> anyways tho. not really a topic for #kubuntu ;)
<jrg> i managed to get tor installed in it tho. i was just working on making a 100% anonymous kubuntu laptop. just to see if it were possible.
#kubuntu 2015-11-04
<rodolfojcj> jrg: for anonymity I read some time ago about Tails (a Debian based distribution). I have no experience with that, however
<jrg> i'm sure i'd have to take some extra steps to get the wifi working
<jrg> sure wish everybody would just use an intel based wifi module in laptops that works in linux heh
<jrg> rotzbub: only an i386 iso?
<tzvika1> trying to upgrade to 15.04 from 14.04
<tzvika1> getting could not calculate the upgrade error message
<tzvika1> any idea?
<TriedToLiterally> Hello?
<TriedToLiterally> *tumbleweed*
<eliba> PRIVMSG eliSky hi
<eliba> JOIN #ubuntu
<gabrimonfa> hi all, I'm on kubuntu 15.10. I cannot find which package contains debug symbols for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Qml.so.5
<svend-ev> Good morning
<freiform> Hi, KMail is loosing my cutom shortcuts after a couple of seconds. I define ALT-A to archive Mail, this works for three, four mails, and then the shortcut is reset. A colleague has the same problem..
<ShishKabab> Somehow, when logging into KDE after using Gnome (the previous Kubuntu release was totally broken for me), somehow Abiword starts despite never having used it. It's not listed  under Autostart however.  How can I prevent this?
<Margus> does anybody experience repainting problems in Kubuntu 14.04?
<Margus> for me only kde/qt widgets are corrupted, gtk world is unaffected
<Margus> it seems PyCharm corrupts all Qt graphics
<Margus> it doesn't do it immediately, but after using it for a while, all Qt apps repainting, graphics is misaligend
<Margus> then, closing PyCharm, everyhthing will look okei again
<Margus> how do I debug that_
<Margus> how do I debug that?
<chrisfromgreece> help !
<lolmaus> I've installed fresh 15.10 and I'm missing Actions and Compress menus in Dolphin. How do I enable them?
<chrisfromgreece> There is a problem with the newer kernel and amd proprietary drivers , when you try to install proprietary drivers system won't boot
<chrisfromgreece> ...is it fixed or not?
<chrisfromgreece> can you see my text ?
<clivejo> chrisfromgreece: have you checked with the manufacturer of said propietary drivers?
<chrisfromgreece> i know its a problem that will be solved in the future i allready used askubuntu
<clivejo> chrisfromgreece: who is solving it?  The Ubuntu kernel team or AMD ?
<chrisfromgreece> its just not supported by the newer kernel on ubuntu 15.10
<chrisfromgreece> i dont know when will be solved
<clivejo> You will have to wait until the kernel team apply a patch/fix the problem and use an older kernel that works
<chrisfromgreece> how i can installer an older kernel on kubuntu 15.10
<clivejo> it usually keeps an older version, when it installs a new old
<clivejo> drop into the grub menu and see what options you have
<clivejo> You press and hold your SHIFT key while booting to access grub
<clivejo> chrisfromgreece: for more information about grub, see here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<chrisfromgreece> am i gonna be able to see an older kernel version on grub
<chrisfromgreece> ?
<chrisfromgreece> this thing was not supposed to happen
<hateball> ack, they left too soon :\
<hateball> it is a shame when people want help do not idle
<mike_sta> Hi, I have a problem with the keyboard layout. It is stuck at English (US). Adding or changing the layout in the kcm module does not affect the actual layout. Using Kubuntu 15.10, KDE 5.15.0. Any ideas?
<hateball> mike_sta: can you change it with setxkbmap ?
<mike_sta> hateball: yes
<hateball> hmmm, sadly not got a plasma 5 machine handy here
<hateball> but someone surely will show up if you are patient :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Smurphy> yo dude ...
<BluesKaj> hi Smurphy
<Smurphy> Boring day. Loocking at pcap day in day out currently ...
<Smurphy> And all thta, because customer's can't configure switches correctly :(
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, pcap?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: packet capture; the network package file format used by libpcap, and the user tools tcpdump, wireshark, etc.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ok thanks
<gombean> Hi all.
<BluesKaj> hi gombean
<gombean> I am trying to set a default application for magnet links in firefox.  Ktorrent is the only app in the list, but I use qBittorrent.  When I click 'Choose Application', it just opens a dolphin(-like) window.  How do I choose qbittorrent from here?
<gombean> do i just choose /usr/bin/qbittorrent?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: pcap -> packet capture of network data.
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is default, remove it and qbittorerent should open the next time you invoke a torrent url , how ever FF doesn't do magnetic links  without configuration, copy the magnet link location and click on the add url in qbittorent
<BluesKaj> gombean,^
<Smurphy> ktorrent does magnetic links
<BluesKaj> yes, but ktorrent is a pita in other ways
<gombean> qbiitorrent does magnet links fine
<BluesKaj> gom yes it does if you don't use firefox browser
<BluesKaj> gombean,^
<gombean> i got it by adding /usr/bin/qbittorrent to app list for firefox magnet links and setting this as default.  now clicking on a magnet will automatically open the magnet in qbittorrent
<gombean> unless I am missing something, this appears to work 100%
<gombean> is /usr/bin/[app-name] the correct executable to use and are there cases where it is not?
<BluesKaj> gombean, if you're unsure just use the locate packagename in the terminal
<gombean> BluesKaj: nice one, thanks
<BluesKaj> gom  where is the app list in firefox you just mentioned?
<BluesKaj> gombean,^
<gombean> BluesKaj: When I am on a 'certain' site and click on a magnet link... it just appears.  Ktorrent was the only one in the list until I added qBittorrent
<gombean> BluesKaj: But now I notice that for an actual *.torrent file, I only see KTorrent in the list....!?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: in what ways  is ktorrent a pita ?
<gombean> I will just uninstall KTorrent
<gombean> Smurphy: just personal preference for me really
<Smurphy> :}
<gombean> all good :)
<BluesKaj> gombean, I removed ktorrent , you eithe apt-get remove ktorrent in the terminal or use the packge manager , then qbittorrent will become the only alternative torrent cleint , hence the default
<dougiel> so I installed 15.10 and I have not network or wifi - any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, qbittorrent is more configurable for ports and download bandwidth etc..w're ikn the boonies and wife is a gamer so we needd more control overdownloading
<BluesKaj> dougiel, which wifi chip?
<dougiel> atheros 8151 if I recall... double checking
<dougiel> Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<dougiel> Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<hegemon8> o/ All
<dougiel> \o
<hegemon8> quick question, when if at all can i expect to see Muon software center to be back again? (The one with packages list like in synaptic
<hegemon8> Discover is cool, but it lacks that small command tools that i could browse, You know the whole repo list?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: You're wife is a gamer ??? *lol* Cool. One thing we have in common then :D
<Smurphy> Mine is addicted to games. Check this out -> http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=blog&user=2&section=232
<BluesKaj> dougiel, there's no reason why it shouldn't work . my bcm 4311 works just fine , most broadcoms do
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: 3rd entry -> that's our gaming env.:D Parents gaming Env ! :D
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, wife is a LOTRO and DDO gamer mostly
<Smurphy> lol. Mine loves to play Skyrim, and we met while playing Left4dead. We still play left4dead2 on a regular base. I got a modded server at home for that :)
<hegemon8> Left4Dead yay! ok, i'll ask my question again later, going to play now, Smurphy You've reminded me, that there are still zombies to kill...
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, just install muon
<hegemon8> see Ya :)
<hegemon8> BluesKaj:
<hegemon8> ok, is it a separate package then that Muon Discover comes with?
<BluesKaj> muon discover and muon are 2 different packages, the old muon is much better
<hegemon8> i had it in 14.04 with discover, and since 15.04 i guess it wasn't preinstalled
<Smurphy> hegemon8: *rofl*: "Get up - there are zombies to kill and shit"
<Smurphy> :D
<hegemon8> Smurphy: i know right? :D let me install muon then :)
<Smurphy> ;)
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: ok, thx for clearing this, btw, naming them 2 muon doesn't make it obvious, but what ever, now i know :)
<Smurphy> Problem for me, that left4dead2 is not fluid under linux, and I don't know why. Metro last light is faster under linux than under windows.
<hegemon8> and BluesKaj true, i liked that "synaptic" kinda style when i know what i look for, but not exact name.
<hegemon8> Smurphy: it runs quite well on my s...tty laptop
<hegemon8> and man, i'm on gforce 315m
<hegemon8> well, depends i guess
<BluesKaj> I use muon as a package reference guide, more info about repos and dependencies etc,  even use it to purge or install stuff occasionally
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: yes, i get Ya. Discover is nice to have and needed, i wonder if 2 coud get combined like "friendly view" and advanced ? Just an idea
 * Smurphy has 2 dedicated gaming rigs, 8GB Ram, i5 2.6Ghz Quad-core CPU's, GTX660 Ti GPU's and SSD Disks (5 year old, will be replaced next year)
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, I think muon discover is just a "dumbed down" gui for new useers
<Guest49845> how do you put the volure in plasma5 (kubuntu 15.10) over 100%
<Guest49845> it used to be called 'overdrive'
 * BluesKaj and wife are an older retired couple who discovered the benefits of the internet after my retirement in '99, and it's given us something "to do" in our so called "golden years"
<hegemon8> Guest49845: my lame way is to use vlc, but hopefully someone have better idea
<hegemon8> and if this is mp3 or so, there was some volume normalizer command tool that i used to make my whole music collection to be at this same vevel, that makes a difference on a playlist.
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: thats why i think its needed, but not preffered, as i'd rather update from cli instead from GUI - progress bar tells me nothing :) (i liked the way You could show details in synaptic and see the console output
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Niiiice... Well, we are just approaching the 50 ;) good to know we can still play after that ! :D
<Guest49845> hegemon8: thanks - do you mean phoron-vlc?
<hegemon8> nah, just simple vlc gui let me to go to 120% and i'm quite sure it was 200% before Guest49845
<hegemon8> Guest49845:  try http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/how-to-increase-volume-over-100-in-kde
<hegemon8> should work still i guess
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, there is a volume normaizer in vlc/tools/prefernces/audio
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: right, but i try to think systemwise as You know, VLC is a player, and who knows what is his scenario ? :) Playing YT clips in vlc is a way, but...
<hegemon8> Guest49845: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136185  check post no 4 there as well
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, congrats, you and wife look much younger than 50 :-)
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: Watching Kubu podcast today? :)
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, agreed abou the cli and updates etc, but as a reference for different packages and their uses muon has been a good info source over the yrs
<Guest49845> hegemon8: cheers - don't think thats plasma5 compatible?
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: yes, totally agre.
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Ah, that's because we behave a lot like teen-agers ;)
<BluesKaj> hegemon8, I tried , but I'm not a dev and so far not my cuppa tea.
<hegemon8> Guest49845: i'm pretty sure it should, as not all  kde4 stuff was ported to plasma 5 yet they're there, but its easier to remove widget then ither soft in my opinion - les hassle.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, wel, I hate to admit that i still play in a band at my age ;-)
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: i'm not a dev myself ;( but updqates upgrades dist-upgrades autoclean autoremove and ping are always few arrows up away in my terminal, so, i lie to look to see if any "error" or so didn't pop in
<dougiel> neither of these 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<dougiel> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0) work on my fresh install of 15.10 suggestions welcome
<hegemon8> BluesKaj: now You need to send us a link, i want to hear :) I play with guitar, but only to relax and piss off the neighbours, so i'd love to hear it
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Nice ;) Well, I don't really have time for these things... Work, then I have my hobbies etc. Had to make a choice.
<Smurphy> Maybe I'll restart music later, when time permits it again :D
<BluesKaj_> wife wants to watch the new Prime Minister swearing in cermony here in Canada. I normally use the TV as my monitor when we aren't watching tv, so I switched to the laptop to continue.
<hegemon8> BluesKaj_:  You have cool wife, hard to say no :)
<hegemon8> BluesKaj_: BTW any chance to check Your band somewere on the net?
<BluesKaj_> yeah, she's always been cool, that's why I married her :-)
<hegemon8> Lucky B! ;)
<BluesKaj_> hegemon8, well, some of the guys are bit shy about recording, since we're basically a jam band.
<hegemon8> fair enough BluesKaj_ - worth asking anyway :)
<BluesKaj_> hegemon8, Np , my previous band had a wbsite with some tunes on it , but it got taken down after we broke up
<hegemon8> ahh, pity, my friend's band had this same issue, and after they went their own way, all the vids got lost. He had 2 fav on pc, but rest... well
<dougiel> any ideas why no networking works on the latest and greatest 15.10?
<dougiel> ... just not sure where to look as I have the only hardware networking does not work on?
<BluesKaj_> dougiel, sorry which broadcom again ?
<dougiel> you get that info with lspci right?
<BluesKaj_> yes
<dougiel> BCM4352 AR8151 neither work - was in a bash for my raspberry
<dougiel> lsmod
<ejay> Hi. How can I reset dolphins thumbs? I mean those small pictures that previews gfx files in a folder.
<dougiel> cfg80211              484040  1 wl
<BluesKaj_> dougiel, install broadcom-sta-common
<parveen> hello
<parveen> i have installed kubuntu 15.10 on my laptop. but i can't find vlc medis player on its software center. can anyone help me on this
<hegemon8> parveen: chceck if You have Canonical Partners sources checked in Your Sources list
<dougiel> BCM4352 AR8151 neither work - on my 15.10 install suggestions welcome... after googling it looks like I am the only one on the planet having issues
<dougiel> BluesKaj, you have to manually config network in 15.10 I don't recall doing anything intellectual on my 14.04 but am here now
<dougiel> 15.10 is running and I am connected via wifi
<Towkir> anyone can help me generating a fingerprint ??
<Smurphy> Fingferprint of what ???
<Towkir> was trying to generate a OpenGPG fingerprint
<Smurphy> Fingerprint ? You have a private key yet ???
<Towkir> which is needed for signing the ubuntu code of conduct
<Towkir> not sure
<Towkir> how to check pls ?
<Smurphy> Lol. Ah. Use the kgpg
<Towkir> how is that ?
<Smurphy> it's an application. Install it, and use it.
<Smurphy> Got a Ui.
<Towkir> searching :)
<Towkir> thanks,
<Towkir> If I fail, I will ping you Smurphy :)
<Smurphy> lol. Do that :)
<lolmaus> I've installed fresh 15.10 and I'm missing Actions and Compress menus in Dolphin. How do I enable them?
<Kwaadpepper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/1499530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1499530 in dolphin (Ubuntu) "Dolphin context menu is missing "Compress"/"Extract" entries" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Kwaadpepper> sudo ln -s /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/konqpopupmenuplugin.desktop /usr/share/kservicetypes5/
<rom1504> Hi I have this bug where icons are small when starting a session in kubuntu, it goes back to normal after a few seconds but it's annoying http://download.rom1504.fr/stuff/bugkubuntu.png
<rom1504> any way to fix that ?
<rom1504> it's happening since 15.10
<marco-parillo> rom1504: I am guessing it is related to the push for better support on high-resolution displays. Some of the posters here are experienced in device driver selection (my guess on the root cause) and you can blacklist certain drivers.
<rom1504> hmm how would I blacklist drivers ?
<rom1504> (I'm using nvidia-352)
<denza242> rom1504: which drivers?
<denza242> oh
<Voyage> Some times my skype and other GUI gets messed up. I think xorg got messed up when i sent an 'intrupt' signal by accident. How can i fix it?
<Voyage> Kubuntu LTS, dont know about chipset but its asus z97 k board http://pastie.org/10529683
<frecel> I posted the link to Scarlett's patreon campaign on the Linux Action Show subreddit
<frecel> https://www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow/comments/3rja1j/kubuntukde_developer_needs_your_help/
<frecel> We should get this campaign as much visibility as possible
<dougl> 15.10 buggy or is it may hardware?
<dougl> my
<Smurphy> Did you upgrade or did you do a fresh install ?
<genii> Could be either or both
<Smurphy> I had to practically eliminate the plasma config from 15.04 to get it working right.
<rom1504> Smurphy: ah you do you do that ? it might solve my pb
<LeeJunFan> Is there anywhere to get updated firefox-kde? The plasmazilla ppa is 4 versions behind.
<newb> hi all
<newb> can someone tell me if kubuntu works on a non-pae cpu ?
<genii> !docs > genii
<ubottu> genii, please see my private message
<lordievader> newb: No, IIRC since 12.04 Ubuntu's kernels require pae.
<newb> lordievader: ok ok. is er een manier om dat te forceren ?
<lordievader> newb: This is an English channel, join #ubuntu-nl if you want to continue in Dutch ;)
<TJ-> newb: is the CPU definitely non-PAE - some CPUs just don't advertise it in their flags and you can "forcepae" on the kernel command-line
<lordievader> newb: There is a check to see if the cpu supports pae upon install of new kernels.
<denza242> LeeJunFan: hmm
<newb> hmm how can I check?
<newb> sys info says .......Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz, 3200 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
<newb> cant seem to find anything if this suka got pae
<laci> hy
<lordievader> newb: i5 should support pae... What kind of problems are you getting?
<newb> lordievader: it says pae feature not present on the cpu
<newb> lordievader: ive checked the bios but couldnt find a thing regarding pae
<lordievader> newb: That is very odd. Where did that sys info line come from?
<txrx> lordievader: win7
<lordievader> newb: This is a physical install, not a vm install or anything like that?
<newb> lordievader: no its in vm orcale vitrual box
<lordievader> newb: Ah, that explains a lot. Is vt-x and vt-d enabled?
<newb> lordievader: hmm checking rite now
<newb> lordievader: solved!!! you r the man thx..installing as we speak
<lordievader> newb: Cool, good to hear.
<robr> Hello
<robr> I would like to know how to go about checking what is causing my HDD to fill up so fast
<Fritigern> robr: First us filelight or K$DirStat to find out which failes/folders are the largest on your system.
<Fritigern> Sorry, fast typing.... the second program is called K4Dirstat
 * keithzg give three cheers for Filelight, one of the most useful GUI programs of all time
<denza242> robr: Filelight is your best bet
 * denza242 cheers with keithzg
<denza242> what does this mean W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
 * denza242 scared
<Fritigern> I prefer k4dirstat myself, because I don't care for that pie chart in filelight, and I also like having a tree menu that I can navigate besides the graphical depiction of the file/directory sizes.
<denza242> what about fsview then
<Fritigern> Hash sum mismatch most likely means that the transferred file got corrupt. Either on the server, during transfer, or on your own PC.
<Fritigern> I haven;t used fsview, I will see iif i can install it
<Fritigern> Doesn't seem to be in the (wily) repos.
<genii> !info fsview
<ubottu> Package fsview does not exist in wily
<genii> !info fsview vivid
<ubottu> Package fsview does not exist in vivid
<genii> Hm
<Fritigern> fsview appears to have last been part of precise
<denza242> weird
<denza242> i have fsview
<Fritigern> Prolly from some PPA, or perhaps you decline the removal of packages after an upgrade?
<Fritigern> (release upgrade, that is)
<denza242> actually, i think it's part of another package
<denza242> since I have /usr/bin/fsview
<denza242> it's in konq-plugins
<clivejo> installed by konq-plugins
<clivejo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/amd64/konq-plugins/filelist
<denza242> ^
<Fritigern> Wait, konq is still not dead? In spite of dolphin and rekonq?
<bprompt_> correct
<bprompt_> denza242:    but I believe you can use any of the konqueror plugins in rekonq anyway
<Fritigern> That reminds me, before Wily, I had an action menu in dolphin, but that's gone now. It used to have actions like opening a terminal at that folder, rename with krename, extract/compress, and more. All that is gone now, but is there a way I can re-add that?
 * Fritigern is kinda set in his ways
<Supermanintights> has anyone had performance issues in 15.10?  I'm getting regular crashes (krunner being the biggest culprit), and more than 3-4 tabs and firefox grinds to a near standstill, or at least far laggy beyond acceptable use.  Occasional typing lag as well in different apps
<keithzg> Supermanintights: first question, which graphics drivers are you running?
<keithzg> What's the preferred way of installing Telegram on Kubuntu? I see there are PPAs out there, but those don't seem to be official. On the other hand, the official way Telegram documents installing is to use their own installer. This all then seems complicated by how it apparently upgrades itself via an Updater app, which would seem to complicate the packaging of it . . .
#kubuntu 2015-11-05
 * keithzg was tempted to just build it, but the documentation makes it look like a bit of a mess to do so...never reassuring when there's insistence on using a custom patched version of Qt to compile an application with...
<genii> keithzg: Yes, seems odd about the Qt patching.
<Voyage>  I did nvidio-current and purged all others but I am having the same issue again. All this started when I sent an intrupt signal to xorg process accidently. What can I do to solve my messed up gui in some apps like skype or some right click menu etc
<gombean> hey all, I'm experiencing a lot of screen/page tearing on 15.10 using nvidia-352.41 on a 780ti with dual monitors. cheers
<gombean> it's most notable when scrolling in firefox
<gombean> *noticable
<Voyage>  I did nvidio-current and purged all others but I am having the same issue again. All this started when I sent an intrupt signal to xorg process accidently. What can I do to solve my messed up gui in some apps like skype or some right click menu etc
<Voyage> http://pastie.org/10530697
<Voyage> brb
<Jhoe> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a ppa or package with a fix for Amarok scanner error"void CollectionScanner::ScanningState::setLastFile(const QString&) QSharedMemory is too small to hold the data."
<Seven_Six_Two> apparently the limit is hardcoded in src/scanner/GenericScannerJob.cpp on line 40
<gorilych> hi there! My Kubuntu 15.10 does not list all modes for external monitor in System Settings > Display Configuration all of a sudden. I had to use xrandr to set correct mode.
<gorilych> is it a known bug?
<Alzabo> hi guys
<trixi> hello
<trixi> almost every time my system boots up I get this error message http://i.imgur.com/TX9PWd7.png
<trixi> I couldn't find anything about it
<trixi> so I feel like it's time to ask
<trixi> does anyone know what this could be?
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> trixi: do you get that after you have logged on to your desktop?
<hateball> trixi: googling suggests it happens if you run spotify and save your session, could that be it?
<trixi> wow, how did you find that? :D but yeah I do have spotify!
<hateball> I have a black belt in google search :p
<trixi> :)
<hateball> Well then, simple solution is to close spotify before you quit and save your session
<trixi> closing as in logging out?
<hateball> Or change options to always start with a blank session
<hateball> trixi: Yes
<hateball> trixi: alt+space to launch krunner, search for "session"
<hateball> trixi: there you can change settings. should be able to blacklist spotify also
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<trixi> what does blacklisting do? (sorry)
<hateball> trixi: oh it just means that it wont save/restore the state of that application
<hateball> trixi: so if you use session restore to have all other apps start when you login, it would mean you need to manually start spotify
<trixi> ok cool
<hateball> or if you dont need that, just choose to start with a blank session
<trixi> well thank you so much!
<Doyle> systemd-tty-ask-password-agent is the worst... Is it safe to remove?
<ced__> bonjour
<ced__> un francais dans le lot ?
<Macer> hm. the user manager that kubuntu uses doesn't have an option to encrypt a home dir
<Macer> is it ncessary to do this from a shell?
<Macer> or did i miss something?
<denza242> Macer: i think that's a install-time thing
<Macer> denza242: yeah for the first user
<Macer> anybody after that requires that you do it from a shell
<denza242> Macer: hmm...
<spine55> I'm having some wierd video issues when installing kubuntu 15.10 as a guest in virtualbox
<spine55> the issue is with the default panel
<spine55> It disappears when I click on it to select a menu item
<gombean> hi all, is there any way to separate my FLAC and MP3 files in Amarok so I can just listen  to .flac or just .mp3?
<Eluus> How do I get rid of this screen flicker while maximizing/minimizing windows?
<Eluus> on kubuntu 15.10
<soee> flicker /
<soee> ?
<Eluus> yes the application in the background flickers when minimizing/maximizing with the effect on
<Eluus> I disabled the minimizing/maximizing effect but the flickering happens while doing some other stuff too
<Eluus> shall I change the opengl version or something?
<soee> i would have to see this, hard to say what it is :)
<Eluus> Guess I'll have to make a video some time then
<krsy> hello
<krsy> im new in kubuntu
<krsy> first linux in my life
<krsy> i have a question
<krsy> anybody from poland ?
<krsy> my eng is bad :)
<krsy> i wanna delete bacround from ikons on desktop
<krsy> anybody can help  me ?:>
<soee> delete background ?
<krsy> yeah
<krsy> from icons on desktop
<soee> from texts ?
<krsy> i have folder on desktop and this folder have name "dolphin" and ahve milk backgorund
<krsy> i wann delte it and have only folder ikon and text
<soee> can you show screenshot ?
<krsy> all ikons have this milk bckgorund
<krsy> yea
<krsy> w8
<krsy> must upload
<soee> yes and you probably wont be able to remove this background
<krsy> http://i65.tinypic.com/2mnjfns.png
<krsy> and i have secon question, how i can creat "my computer" icon on desk ?::)
<soee> there is not such thing as "my computer" :)
<krsy> ah ok, dolphin = my computer
<krsy> and i cant remove this mil backgorund ?
<soee> welll create shortcut to home folder
<krsy> *milk
<soee> krsy: only text shoudl have background
<krsy> soee can u link your desk for example?
<krsy> how its look
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2015/11/05/snapshot34.png
<krsy> and i save screen on desk, but i canst see it why ?
<krsy> soee u from poland ?
<soee> yes, but this channel is english only, so pleae peak english
<bprompt> krsy:     I use 12.04,  but you can customize the desktop at System Settings   > workspace  apperaance,    the  background image, you can change it by right-clicking on the desktop and choosing I think is Properties
<krsy> hmm i dont see this, have polish version:p
<krsy> maybe somoe have video "kubuntu for begginers" etc ?:P
<krsy> hmm i install steam
<krsy> click on the icon and its doesnt work ..
<krsy> anybody know a aplication to control home router wifi ?
<krsy> good night al
<krsy> all
<clivejo> In 15.10 when I use the task manager bar to flick between applications, my cursor often picks up a shortcut to the application I switch to and wants to place it on my desktop, has anyone else experienced this behaviour?
<Naizugai> Guys, Kubuntu is really, really awesome. I can't believe I haven't tried it sooner!
#kubuntu 2015-11-06
<ahoneybun> thanks Naizugai!
<parveen> i can't install any software from my software center. every time i click on install button it shows starting but it shows no progress at anywhere. please help me on this
<mparillo> Can you give me an example of what you are trying to install?
<parveen> i tried to install ubuntu software center and vlc media player and i do it from command line through also. when i tried it from command line it shows me follwing error message
<parveen> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<parveen> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ahoneybun> do you have the updater open parveen?
<ahoneybun> something else is holding apt
<parveen> no
<volt72> Hi
<volt72> ;)
<duckgo> hello anybody can help with macbook drivers?
<duckgo> hello?
<volt72> sure
<volt72> what drivers specifically?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dredneck> trying 15.10.  in 14.04 i had a search and launch layout under desktop settings.  all that 15.10 has for layout is desktop and folder view.  what am i missing?
<soee_> dredneck: correct
<soee_> in Plasma 5 some features were removed, some aren't ported yet
<dredneck> ok, i didnt know if it was something dropped or something not installed
<irctc357> Hi there! My system language was English US but it seems like Kubuntu decided that some programs like Kate and some others should be in German... I checked /etc/default/locale and the language settings are correct. My keyboard layout is Swiss but that's correct and it also was never a problem before. Does anyone know how I can fix this so that everything is English again?
<Smurphy> irctc357: all gnome-based programs I am running are displayed in french, even though I have all configured for US English.
<Smurphy> I do however live in France, and I have German and French dictionaries enabled.
<irctc357> Smurphy: Thanks for your reply! Are the dictionaries you spoke about the same as the translations under "System Settings - Regional Settings - Translations"? Or are they something else?
<Smurphy> irctc357: Yes. Same.
<amovah> hi, How can i change my input keyboard source?
<amovah> anyone can help me?
<hateball> amovah: I am not sure I understand what you mean
<hateball> amovah: Do you want to change the input language?
<amovah> hateball: yes i want
<amovah> hateball: in unity I can change the input source easily
<amovah> but now I'm confiuse
<amovah> confuse*
<hateball> amovah: are you on 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<amovah> 15.10
<amovah> in KDE desktop
<amovah> I have no problem in unity and gnome desktop
<hateball> I dont remember offhand in 15.10, but if you open krunner (alt+space) and search for "keyboard" you should have an option for language settings
<hateball> by default it will be set to your system language, but you should be able to add more layouts and switch between them
<hateball> otherwise you can just switch in a terminal using "setxkbmap us" or whatever layout you want
<amovah> let me try
<amovah> hateball : thanks
<caps> i've installed the proprietary nvidia drivers and i'm just getting a black screen on boot. however when i go to recovery mode, drop to root shell, login as my user and do startx from there it works
<caps> when i do a normal boot i think i see the tty login thing for half a second but then everything goes black
<hateball> caps: What version of Kubuntu are you using, and what GPU?
<hateball> caps: And how did you install the drivers?
<caps> 15.10 and gtx 970
<caps> i installed from recovery mode
<clivejo> caps: have you tried the "nomodeset" kernel boot option?
<caps> i don't know what that is lol
<caps> how can i try?
<clivejo> you know how to access grub?
<caps> yeah
<clivejo> in there edit the kernel line option, the one that has "quiet splash" just add nomodeset to that to become "nomodeset quiet splash"
<clivejo> if it works, you can add it permanantly *fingers crossed*
<caps> i added nomodeset at the end of that line now
<clivejo> try booting with that
<caps> looks the same. the kubuntu logo thing shows and then everything goes black
<clivejo> kubuntu logo shouldnt show
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<caps> it shouldn't?
<hateball> caps: So what driver did you install?
<hateball> caps: Did you install from nVidia, or did you install from Ubuntu repository?
<caps> at first i installed the beta driver. same issue but i just "whatever" and went to recovery to startx from there
<caps> it had some bugs though so i switched to the previous one
<caps> from nvidia
<caps> i'm developing some opengl application and i think i'm running into some bugs with the api so i wanted to test the latest drivers
<TJ-> caps: Hang on, is the screen backlight turning off, or does te backlight remain on but the screen is blank (black/purple colour)
<hateball> caps: Remove that. Add this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and install nvidia-graphics-drivers-355 from it
<caps> screen turns off
<TJ-> caps: at what stage during startup does it turn off?
<caps> i'm not sure, after the logo shows
<caps> how can i tell?
<caps> logs from previous boot?
<TJ-> caps: boot without "quiet splash" so you can see the kernel/init system messages
<TJ-> caps: but... was it working previously with the nouveau driver?
<caps> everything happens too fast lol
<TJ-> caps: I'm wondering if it is simply the case that the monitor you have connected is NOT on the GPU's *primary* output
<caps> i have two monitors connected
<TJ-> caps: for multi-head GPU cards, 1 output is designated primary. the open-source driver will clone output to all of them but the nvidia driver turns off all but the primary
<caps> yeah i only see output on one of my monitors
<caps> the other one is a 4k tv connected through display port
<caps> the main one is just a normal pc monitor connected with dvi
<caps> anyway everything works if i go to recovery mode, enable read write, drop to root shell, login as user and do startx
<TJ-> caps: I'd also recommend trying to boot to a text console. on the kernel command-line add "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<TJ-> caps: then from there try "sudo systemctl start graphical.target"
<TJ-> caps: that'll tell at what stage the problem occurs.
<caps> is that a startup parameter? i'm not sure where to add it (brb google)
<TJ-> caps: I'm wondering if the Xorg xserver driver is configuring to drive the 'missing' outputs when it starts, which would explain the monitor going off
<TJ-> caps: Yes, "kernel command-line" - so add it by modifying the GRUB boot entry
<caps> ah, i can just do that temporarily with the e and ctrl x thing?
<TJ-> caps: reboot. Hold 'Shift' until the GRUB boot manager menu shows. Highlight the default (first) entry. Press 'E' to edit. Navigate to the line starting "linux ..." and add to it "systemd.unit=multi-user.target". Immediately press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with that change
<caps> i added it at the end (i'm assuming each parameter is separated by space?) and i just see the kubuntu logo endlessly
<TJ-> caps: space - correct. try pressing Esc to toggle the splash screen off
<caps> esc doesn't seem to do anything
<caps> ctrl alt del triggers a reboot at least
<Smurphy> How about switching down to the console ???
<caps> hmm yeah that works
<caps> and from there i can startx
<Smurphy> Yes - or you can restart the session, or even have a look at the logs for what is going on ...
<caps> can i do this from KSystemLog?
<caps> i'm not really that good with linux
<Smurphy> What is KSystemLog ?
<Smurphy> Ah -= application to look at logfils ?
<caps> yeah
<Smurphy> Well - check the /var/log directory for most logs. that's what KSystemLog does.
<Smurphy> Once the X session went berserk, go down to the console, the to that directory, and with a: ls -lrt you will see the logfiles, ordered by most recent changes last (means the last file is the one that received content most recently0.
<Smurphy> But yes, you should be able to use KSystemLog
<Smurphy> Amazing, I didn't even know ksystemlog existed... Testing it out now ;D
<Smurphy> Lol. I knew there is a hickup. Configure to show max lines number
<Smurphy> *lol* I can't reboot my system for checking logs... My /var/log, /tmp, /var/tmp are all located on ram-drives for speed reasons :} abd because ssd :D
<TJ-> caps: sounds like a splash issue if booting with 'multi-user.target' isn't presenting the console. That's done by 'plymouth' which is triggered by the "splash" keyword on the kernel command-line. Might be worth trying again with "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" without "splash"
<Smurphy> Ah - yes. I by default disable plymouth on all my systems.
<TJ-> caps: ensure that "nomodeset" is NOT there too, so as not to inhibit the expected correct behaviour
<nikolaj_basher> Hi, is there away to turn KDE off so it won't start automatially when the computer boots. It's because I will use it for server and I don't want to use Ram on it when I don't need it
<thudson> good afternoon
<ultraspark> Hello
<ultraspark> nikolaj_basher - change the default run level
<ultraspark> this way it won't start x when you start it
<nikolaj_basher> which runlevel is it?
<nikolaj_basher> the reason why I don't use debian instead is because i would like it to run vpn (KDE remote desktop) in the feauture
<svend-ev> Good morning
<TJ-> nikolaj_basher: which release version is it? 15.10 ?
<rom1504> nobody had issues with vlc in 15.10 ?
<TJ-> That's good then :)
<rom1504> (using an nvidia card and drivers)
<nikolaj_basher> TJ-,15.10
<nikolaj_basher> 15.10
<TJ-> nikolaj_basher: OK, then it is systemd. You can disable the graphical boot with "systemctl disable graphical.target"
<nikolaj_basher> TJ-, and that won't effect if I use it for VPN remote desktop?
<TJ-> nikolaj_basher: that simply stops the sddm/lightdm/whatever display manager service from being automatically started at boot. You can still start it manually
<nikolaj_basher> nice thanks
<nikolaj_basher> TJ-,
<gombean> I need more volume!
<Smurphy> volume ? what volume ?
<gombean> my system volume is very low, compared to, say, Windows(!)
<gombean> I have amarok volume up full now and system volume up full
<Z4sk4> gombean, try on terminal alsamixer
<Z4sk4> and see if all its up
<gombean> master is 100
<gombean> headphone is 'MM'
<marco-parillo> I have not tried it, but what about this: https://userbase.kde.org/Sound_Problems#Low_maximum_volume_with_PulseAudio_on_KDE_or_pavucontrol_shows_more_than_100.25_of_volume.2C_but_KMix_goes_only_up_to_100.25
<gombean> meh, no. still very low
<gombean> i would say about 60% of max volume in windows :/
<parveen> i have installed kubuntu 15.10 on my system. Why it is not showing hibernate option into leave. is it disabled or it is not present in it
<BluesKaj> parveen, it's been removed from the "Leave" options
<parveen> what should i have to do to hibernate my system
<parveen> can anyone tell me what should i do get hibernate into my kubuntu 15.10. it it not present in it
<Walex> parveen: that's a vague question, but make sure you have the 'pm-utils' packages installed and therefore the 'pm-hibernate' command
<parveen> hibernate is not present in leave
<wfreeman> I have somehow managed to completely break KDE; I have no panels and a blank black desktop, and can only run programs using the alt-f2 shortcut. Is there any way to reset KDE to default settings?
<soee_> create new user
<genii> wfreeman: rm ~/.kde
<soee_> or delete .config and .kde
<wfreeman> Thanks; I'll try that.
<hanmac> i hope i am not the only one that does miss the kdegames meta package in the current packages ... because i it seems i will not see it back this year :(
<jhunold> yes, my wife has suffered, too ;-)
<hanmac> and the joke: the debian package does work, but because ubuntu want to make things different, they broke it ... and didnt fixed it in more than 10 months!!!
<Naizugai> Does anyone know how to remove this blue line in Firefox? http://upit.staltsoft.com/images/1446842325.png
<allon> Hi
<bprompt> allpo
<allon> Can somebody help me?
<bprompt> allo rather
<bprompt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<allon> all right :)
<allon> I installed kubuntu 14.04 a good year ago to develop on gcompris
<allon> and I never used it as I continued to develop on my 12.10
<allon> now I have to use it to be able to use vorbis-tools
<allon> but when I want to update kubuntu its says
<allon> I installed kubuntu 14
<allon> http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/mount_2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.6_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]
<allon> google does not help me at all
<Unit193> Try  apt-get update  first.
<allon> seems I have to go to source.lst
<allon> ok
<genii> sudo apt-get update
<allon> seems to work :) no error message anymore and even if I can not see the download progress par displayed the download speed is changing
<THOR13> kl-ü-ck
<allon> thanks :)
<Unit193> allon: For the progress bar, use  apt  rather than  apt-get.
<allon> Unit193: I double clicked on the update icon in systrayn but now this is working. I can show a lots of messages "préparation de la configuration python 3" etc etc appearing on my screen.
<Unit193> Ah yeah don't know about the GUI for this, never use it.
<bprompt> I assume is probably Muon Package Manager
<allon> the process running is called muon-updater
<bprompt> right
<allon> thanks a lot everything is updated and pc is rebooted
<andres_> hello
<bprompt> allo
<andres_> i need some hacker for network support
<andres_> anyone available
<bprompt> !topic | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<andres_> k
#kubuntu 2015-11-07
<cuchufli> Hello, I've paired my laptop with a bluetooth vizio soundbar and I'm able to send sound to the soundbar with vlc, amarok, etc. but when I play sound from a browser (firefox,google-chrome,chromium) it sends to my laptop speakers instead. Any idea on how to correct this?
<xieyi> I am using kubuntu 15.10. I cant find network manager at systray. is this a common problem?
<volt72> topic /hacking
<volt72> huehuehue
<volt72> where can i find hardcore irc porn chats
<koko__> hi there!
<koko__> ?
<keithzg> Hmm, let me see if I remember this one:
<keithzg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keithzg> Yup, got it in one :)
<sergiu> Привет всем
<Unit193> !ru | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fahad> hi all, I have annoyed problem, whenever I add or edit a connection in a connection editor, it crashes
<fahad> I am using kubuntu 15.10
<u19809> Hi all, i have serious problems since I upgrade to wily werewolf.  Most serious is that plasma at startup regularly crashes and takes about 30 seconds to start
<u19809> Also new is that the update software systray icon no longer disappears when updates have been performed
<u19809> Also resume from sleep is 'dangerous' as there is no guarantee for it to resume to a working desktop
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Eluus> the "open file" window doesn't show usb drive, in any program, how can I fix that?
<Eluus> in dolphin it's visible but from programs I can't reach the usb drive
<Eluus> on kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Yo...
<BluesKaj> yoyo :-)
<amichair> is ktorrent working for anyone on 15.10?
<Smurphy> yes.
<MichaelTunnell> Rydell wasn't lead developer before stepping down right? Wasn't he something else?
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell, afaik he was the lead dev. yes.
<skierpage_> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade Kubuntu from 15.04 to 15.10. Muon Update Manager shows a nice "A new version of Kubuntu is available.", I click [Upgrade], I get the do-release-upgrade password...
<skierpage_> minor bug: The Release Notes are for Ubuntu 15.10 'Wily Werewolf', no mention of Kubuntu
<skierpage_> I click [Upgrade] it shows a download dialog for two packages that quickly download, and then nothing. No more progress,
<skierpage_> ps alx -w -w shows no "upgrade" processes running
<BluesKaj> skierpage_, open a terminal and try, sudo do-release-upgrade, but make sure all your 15.04 updates and upgrades are up to date first
<skierpage_> I've done it three times now, I have three 7 MB /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-blahblah directories.
<skierpage_> BluesKaj: ahh, I specifically clicked [Upgrade] because I'd rather upgrade than instll 111 MB of 15.04 updates.  Thanks, I'll try it. Still seems like a reporting bug somewhere
<skierpage_> ubuntu-release-upgrader doesn't log anywhere, sad
<Unit193> You mean, /var/log/dist-upgrade/ doesn't count?
<skierpage_> Unit193: there was nothing new in /var/lg/dist-upgrade. It looks like the upgrade downloaded wily updater stuff, set up /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-blah directory, then no more.
<skierpage_> I'm running from the command line and it got much further. So maybe my Muon or do-release-upgrade required updates to do the upgrade from the GUI
<skierpage_> "3 installed packages are no longer supported by Canonical. You can still get support from the community." sadly the Ubuntu upgrader doesn't say *WHAT* these packages are. Bug since 2009
<skierpage_> ah, if you ask for details of the install in the next step it tells you "No longer supported" amongst everything else.
<Unit193> I only ever do-release-upgrade, can't say much for the other(s).
<skierpage_> Unit193: I've had great success with the GUI updater for years
<skierpage_> anyway, it's off and running, thanks y'all for the help
<Unit193> Sorry. :3
<Unit193> And, it's not the others don't work, I'm a CLI person. :)
<lordievader> CLI FTW \o/
<jaysnick> greetings! i'm new here.
<Fanfare> Hi everybody.
<BluesKaj> skierpage_, it makes no difference whether upgrade in the terminal or the gui, all package managers are frontends for the dpkg base system
<Naizugai> What is the difference between Kubuntu 15.04 and 15.10?
<rom1504> updated packages
<Naizugai> So 15.10 is just more up to date?
<rom1504> that's what every new version of a software is yeah
<Guest38154> I have a dual  boot on this computer, and my windows partition will not boot, so I am trying to access my files on it...can I do that from kubuntu?
<rom1504> yes
<lolmaus> How do I make my second HDD auto-mount? I want user mount, not fstab. Kubuntu 15.10.
<Gamayun> lolmaus: What do you mean by user mount?
<Gamayun> I have my external HDD in fstab, it's still manageable in the device notifier etc.
<Gamayun> If you mean the option to automount in system settings, I think it should be returning soonish.
<andrewrey> Come here, niglets.
#kubuntu 2015-11-08
<Fritigern> What the... I just rebooted my machine and my .config doesn't seem to be read. Icons are missing or icons from the humaniy set are used. Also stuff requires a double-click to open now. The hec is going on??? .config and .local are still there, and are accessible, and have the proper perms and owner
<Fritigern> Well now. I renamed .config in an attempt to restore default settings, but the icons are still MIA
<Fritigern> The icons being from the Breeze theme
<willief> cant get logged into new install of 15.10 with plasma
<willief> enter passwd, hit return, screen blanks for few secs then kicks me back to login screen
<skierpage_> willief: you could try switching to a terminal (Alt-Ctrl-F1), see if you can login from that, and if so start looking for errors.
<willief> Im trying that with jasonvw in #kde right now
<skierpage_> willief: OK, good luck. In `journalctl` look for "dm" (I can't remember if Kubuntu uses lightdm, or kdm, etc. as its greeter), there should be some error somewhere
<willief> what is the KDM display managere service called    I thought it was kdm but service stop kdm fails and I dont see an obv alternative
<willief> journalctl.... god
<willief> err good hint .... thx
<skierpage_> willief: it's OK ;) ... beats grinding through all the /var/log stuff (assuming all the /var/log routes into journalctl)
<willief> it's sddm btw
<Fritigern> Anyone, no suggestions for my issue?
<Fritigern> Switching icon themes does not work. I tried that but nothing happens. Missing icons remain missing, and the rest are Humanity iconsw. I want my Breeze icons back!
<Fritigern> Ah, the joys of being ignored
<chrisb2244> willief: Do you have /home mounted separately from your kde/sddm install?
<chrisb2244> Or rather, is your $HOME directory potentially not mounted when you login? That can cause a similar sounding problem for me. Probably this isn't your problem, but worth a check
<Guest41027> I have a dual boot PC...windows won't boot, a certain AVAST file is preventing it from loading....I am on kubuntu at the moment, is it possible to remove avast while using linux on my windows partition?
<Finetundar> Guest41027: yes, you'll have to delete AVAST's install folder
<Guest41027> Finetundar: Okay. I'll try that!
<Finetundar> Guest41027: do you know where installed?
<Guest41027> Finetundar: I do not.
<Guest41027> Finetundar: I am googling it to see if I can find that answer.
<toby_> Finetundar: Okay, I deleted those files. That error is gone, now I get "Invalid Partition Table" are you familiar with this?
<skierpage_> command-line install completed. Rebooting, wish me luck!
<Eluus> in the open file dialog in most programs, usb drives are not visible, how can I fix that?
<Eluus> kubuntu 15.10
<lexxus-lex> lsusb
<lexxus-lex> dmegs
<Swipe-> Anyone else having continuous problems with kmail in 15.10/
<Swipe-> if any fixes are released with akonadiserver would they get pushed out via the normal system updates?
<h_boyz> !list
<ubottu> h_boyz: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<veqz> I'm on Kubuntu 15.10 and have a laptop with one of those combined Intel & Nvidia graphics. Is Nouveau the only driver which will work for that combination? My screen sometimes starts to lag while doing normal desktop things (watching video, moving mouse around, typing, etc.), and I have been trying the proprietary drivers, but they don't seem to work, and I always have to revert to Nouveau from a console. Nouveau seemed to work smoothly on 15.
<veqz> 04 however, so I'm really confused about what the problem is...
<veqz> anyone have any clues?
<soee_> proprierty drivers dont work in 15.10 with nvidia-prime
<BluesKaj> veqz, how do you mean the proprietary drivers don't work ?
<veqz> what's nvidia-prime?
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime shouild be installed by default anyway
<veqz> when rebooting, the screen remains blank. I go to a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and uninstall nvidia stuff, and reinstall x and nouveau, and after a reboot I'm up and running again
<veqz> I had to use Nouveau on 15.04 as well, so I don't have any real complaints about it, except for in 15.10, where it tends to suddenly lag for a second every ~5-30 seconds
<BluesKaj> veqz, make sure as soee_ says that nvisia-prime is installed, if not install it, then install the proprietary driver. It's a hit and miss with theose hybrid gpus systems
<veqz> just apt-get install nvidia-prime?
<BluesKaj> yes with sudo
<veqz> hm. seems it wasn't installed
<veqz> so should I try just going to the Driver Management in System Settings and choosing one of the binary nvidia drivers and see if it goes better this time?
<soee_> BluesKaj: it wont work
<BluesKaj> soee_, I've seen it work a few times
<soee_> we can't use proprierty drivers in 15.10, Ubuntu simply is broken in this part
<veqz> what's changed since 15.04?
<BluesKaj> veqz, you're on 15.04 right ?
<veqz> no 15.10
<BluesKaj> oh
<soee_> in 15.04 - yes it worked fine, they broke it in 15.10
<veqz> should I uninstall nvidia-prime again? :)
<soee_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1501041
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1501041 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "No visible display in non gnome sessions when using nvidia drivers via nvidia-prime until screen goes to sleep, then waked up" [Critical,Confirmed]
<veqz> hm ok
<soee_> well you can have nvidia-prime and drivers installed
<soee_> but just use intel profile
<BluesKaj> veqz, seems you need to regress to 15.04 then. I still use 14.04LTS as my main OS
<soee_> if they fix it some day, than switch to nvidai profile
<veqz> hm okay
<soee_> BluesKaj: i like to use latest releaes to test all the new stuff but you are right, if someone want stable system, he should stick to LTS
<veqz> I'm rather loath to reinstall my OS again, so I guess I'll reconsider it if I can't find some way to live with this
<BluesKaj> soee_, I have both a test OS/16.04, and a stable OS 14.04LTS
<veqz> is there any procedure to try and hunt down why nouveau seems to lag a bit? and logs I can check?
<BluesKaj> veqz, there's no real sacrifice running 15.04 vs 15.10, there's not much difference except your Optimus gpu syatem works
<BluesKaj> that's my opinion of course
<veqz> I'd still have to reinstall though, and be stuck with Plasma 5.3 iirc...
<BluesKaj> veqz, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/08/install-kde-plasma-plasma-5-4/
<veqz> thanks. that seems helpful if I do decide to go back to 15.04
<Artlu> Hi! I'm having issues with my sound devices. I have a laptop internal sound card, and an USB headset. And when trying to set the input to the USB device, it uses the internal sound card. Also when I select the internal sound card, it also uses it. So there is no possibility to use the USB device, it's always using the internal device.
<Artlu> I already tried to delete every .pulse and gstreamer config directories, but it didn't help.
<Artlu> any chance of fixing this?
<Artlu> kubuntu version is 15.10 by the way (upgraded from 15.04, but the issue also occured with 15.04)
<BluesKaj> Artlu, so you have no sound at the usb port, correct ?
<Artlu> BluesKaj: Playback works, but when I try to use the USB device for sound capturing, it's using the internal laptop sound card
<Artlu> BluesKaj: However, both capture devices (internal and USB) are getting displayed in KMix and I can select both in any program, but there's no difference whether I choose the internal card or the USB device
<BluesKaj> Artlu, so you expqaec the usb device to work as a sound card ?
<BluesKaj> expect rather
<Artlu> BluesKaj: Of course, it's an USB headset, so for playback and recording. It also worked fine until a few days ago.
<BluesKaj> Artlu, check as root, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and make sure any usb options with a -2 index are either changed to a 0 or 1 , or you can comment them with a # then at the bottom there should be a line for usb that you can change from index=-2 to 0 or 1
<BluesKaj> this used to work , but no guarantees
<BluesKaj> unless of course your headset shows up in alsamixer F6 and you can choose it as card0 there
<Artlu> Okay, thanks. I already tried commenting out everything snd-usb related, but there was no change. I can also try setting it to 1 manually.
<BluesKaj> then do sudo alsactl store
<BluesKaj> you have to reboot after changing the alsa-base conf file
<Artlu> Yes, I can choose the device as the default device in alsamixer. number is 2. 0 is internal device, 1 is HDA NVidia, and 2 is my USB device
<Artlu> so I'll reboot now and see if the changes in alsa-base.conf help. I'll let you know
<BluesKaj> Artlu, you can move it up to the top in system settings>multimedia>device preference>music and test it there as well
<Artlu> BluesKaj: still the same
<BluesKaj> Artlu, you can move it up to the top in system settings>multimedia>device preference>music and test it there as well
<BluesKaj> which audio chips are we dealing with here btw?
<Artlu> Yeah, I already moved it to top for everything.
<Artlu> How do I get the name for the sound devices?
<BluesKaj> aplay -l is one
<BluesKaj> lspci -nn | grep -i audio is another
<BluesKaj> and for the audio drivers,  cat /proc/asound/modules
<Artlu> This is what I get with the 3 commands: https://paste.kde.org/pzguanqyw
<BluesKaj> Artlu, ok,  which audio player do you use?
<Artlu> audio playback is working everywhere. VLC, chrome, firefox, teamspeak, skype, ... but recording is not working. I tried with TeamSPeak and audacity
<BluesKaj> unfortunately I have very little experience with recording using headphones to monitor the audio
<BluesKaj> especially usb 'phones
<BluesKaj> are you using the spdif out to record ?
<BluesKaj> Artlu,^
<BluesKaj> oops to monitor rather
<Artlu> I used Audacity and TeamSpeak for monitoring the recording. no spdif
<BluesKaj> what is  your recording setup ?
<BluesKaj> Artlu, are you using mics or inputs from other devices or..?
<Artlu> My laptop microphone is working fine. Only the headset microphone doesn't seem to work
<Artlu> So whatever I choose as my input device, it always captures from my laptop microphone
<BluesKaj> yes, usb audio devices can be a challenge, even the usb outboiard sound cards are difficult
<somekool> is there special package to run KDE from recent git source? like RC or Alpha releases ?
<alexandr> Доброго времени суток! В shutter  проблема с кириллицей. Если русские имена окон, то отображаются крякозябры. Кубунту 15.10. Подскажите пожалуйста, в какую сторону копать?
<Artlu> BluesKaj: It worked a few days ago, so I thought there are just some problems with the settings. Can I reset the sound settings to default somehow?
<somekool> alexandr: I am not too sure, but 15.10 definitely sound good
<BluesKaj> !ru | alexandr
<ubottu> alexandr: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> Artlu, did you upgrade packages ?
<Artlu> BluesKaj: sure, I always install updates. But of course I don't remember every package which gets upgraded
<BluesKaj> yes, understood, ..perhaps something in alsamixer has changed
<Fleck> hey, is there a way to get back to KDE 4? plasma is such a crap :(
<Smurphy> Fleck: Nope. reinstall Ubuntu 14.10.
<Smurphy> Maybe you could uninstall all the plasma stuff, and get KDE installe. I don't know how to do it though.
<Smurphy> I managed to get most non working things to work now, hence I'll keep it.
<Fleck> it's slow, don't show systray icons and many more problems with it
<Smurphy> Did you upgrade ?
<Fleck> yep :(
<Smurphy> in that case, go to: .config, and delete all plasma related stuff with: rm -fv plasma*
<Fleck> aaand yes, also, two monitor setup, plasma does not rememmber my desktop settings :D
<Fleck> ok, I can do that
<Smurphy> before that, log out, when sddm shows up, Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in, and delete all the plasma related stuff out of .config as breviously explained.
<Fleck> yes, yes, not so dumb :D
<svend-ev> Good morning
<Smurphy> Then, go back to sddm with: Alt-F7, log in, and it should put some plain defaults.
<Smurphy> That's what I did.
<Smurphy> Yo svend-ev
<Fleck> I think I made new user and tried Smurphy, same problems were there :D
<Smurphy> Then I don't know where it comes.
<Fleck> I am so sad I did install plasma 5 ;(
<Smurphy> you unter Ubuntu 15.10 ?
<Fleck> yes, I have 15.10
<Naizugai> How do I change the start of the week in the calendar?
<Smurphy> In settings
<Naizugai> Looked under "Regional Settings", but I don't see any option to change it. I'm running 15.10 btw.
<steveire> Hey, I just upgraded to 15.10, and knode seems to be gone. aptitude show knode shows it, but attempting to install it has no effect...
<steveire> Is that deliberate?
<steveire> Damn, it's been deleted from kdepim :(
<BluesKaj> steveire, yeah knode is no longer supported
<steveire> Going to try to change that :)
 * BluesKaj wishes he could rid of pim altogether, along with akonadi and baloo
<BluesKaj> useless to me
<excalibr> Hmm the new icon sets from kubuntu-ci look sort of out of place with the default breeze theme
<excalibr> http://i.imgur.com/ZSFXNZM.png
<dougiel> how do I stop gui in 14.04
<dougiel> trying to install nvidia drivers
<Unit193> Drop to a TTY and  sudo service lightdm stop  ?
<dougiel> Unit193, will try that from ssh login ok?
<Unit193> Same deal, just not a terminal emulator.
<ocnios> Testing
<dougiel> so before I severely screw something up what is a difinitive method of installning nvidia drivers?
<Unit193> Using jockey?
<dougiel> using control panel now
<dougiel> let see waht this piece of crap looks like now after a reboot
<heinkel_111> hello
<heinkel_111> I am installing kubuntu as second OS on my win8 PC
<heinkel_111> both OSes work, but it automatically loads windows by default
<heinkel_111> to start kubuntu I need to do it manually from BIOS setup screen
<heinkel_111> hang on...I think I just found out what I need to do
<soee_> :)
<soee_> uo can edit grub configuration and change order
<heinkel_111> it doesnt start grub, that is the problem, just loads windows directly
<heinkel_111> but I think if I change boot device in BIOS that should do it
<soee_> you have instaled Kubuntu after Windows ?
<heinkel_111> yes
<soee_> if grub was installed on different disk or not primary partition where probably mbr record is
<dougiel> different HD
<dougiel> ?
<heinkel_111> as I said, both OSes work, so I should be pretty close to success
<heinkel_111> grub is installed same partition as kubuntu
<heinkel_111> seems this fixed it, it was that easy
<heinkel_111> I am not as much of a hacker as I used to be, that must be the conclusion :-)
<tute> hh
<tute> ff
<sam_> Hello. Is there any way to enable scrolling while moving the mouse inside of KDE Plasma windows? I can't seem to get it to work.
<bprompt> sam_:     what do you mean?
<sam_> bprompt, when inside a terminal, or dolphin, or any plasma supplied GUI,  mouse wheel scrolling isn't recognized unless I don't move the mouse. It however does work in third party applications like browsers
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> sam_:    not sure you can enable it anymore than you can disable it either, is default setting for me for that matter
<bprompt> sam_:    and it's not in System Settings, because it's meant to be a default behaviour
<sam_> Hmm, I figured. Well, thank you for your time!
<Letr5ts> Simple firewall for KUbuntu - What is recommended?
#kubuntu 2016-11-07
<sintre> hi gav
<sintre> <me facing hdmi issues with new notebook
<sintre> :)
<sintre> darin> what and how do i install new driver packages into kubuntu
<sintre> from the intel site
<DarinMiller> sintre: Looking on the Intel website, forum comments suggest 16.04 has the current latest drivers.  What is the model/year of your laptop?
<sintre> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3558-laptop/fncwc105sb
<sintre> 3558
<sintre> bought its 18tgh of last month
<sintre> 18th
<DarinMiller> sintre: I really suspect Plasma 5.6 is a big part of your problem.  Do you know how to install the backports ppa?
<DarinMiller> sintre: I can guide you through it if needed.
<sintre> nope
<sintre> sure i can go grab new note book and tyupe with you on this one
<sintre> brb
<DarinMiller> sintre: not much note taking needed, from a terminal: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<DarinMiller> sintre: follow with: sudo apt update
<sintre> one sec booting new botebook
<DarinMiller> sintre: then: sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> so this upgrades plsma?
<DarinMiller> sintre: yes, it will upgrade several Kubuntu packages including plasma.
<DarinMiller> sintre: so run those three commands and re-login or restart...
<sintre> lol miss spelled one thing wrong here i go typing again lol
<sintre> k went thru it
<sintre> its now says 242 pqckages can be upgraded
<sintre> wtf
<sintre> wants me to list them all
<sintre> anyway to upgrade all of them
<DarinMiller> yes upgrade all.
<sintre> ohh saw your command one sec
<DarinMiller> Plasma 5 is under heavy development.
<sintre> k there she goes
<sintre> 2 min estimate , guess alot of pacjkages
<DarinMiller> Many new features and bug fixes coming out every week.  The packages in 16.04 are months old.  It will take quite some work for the developers so backport current packages to 16.04, so to run the with the latest feature and fixes, you need to run more recent distro releases.
<sintre> well seems eve new release is old
<sintre> 16.10
<sintre> doesn't have a update for this stuff in unbuntu either
<sintre> the like orignal ubuntu that is
<sintre> its "unpacking now
<sintre> "
<sintre> 35% boy does this have alot to unpack and install :)
<DarinMiller> sintre: yes, even 16.10 is a little old, but it does have newer packages and its easier for the developer to backport the new stuff that stagin for 17.04 into 16.10 than it is for 16.04.
<DarinMiller> sintre: Yes, this is a time when you really apreciate an SSD.
<sintre> he god man it took me 27 screwes and an hour to get to the fkin hdd on this new alppy
<sintre> i've gone cracke da case but this was almost complet diesembly
<sintre> minus two screes and a latce for the lcd screen
<sintre> guess what you gotta endure for an extra quarter inch thinness
<sintre> and being cheap hehe
<sintre> sucks though to upgrade ram i gotta buy new lv crap
<sintre> 135 instead of the old modules and 1.5 volts laying around
<sintre> but hey i got its for 350 , plus 17 dollar e gift card for new ram down the road
<sintre> 329 plus 20 tax
<sintre> seems to be done and and konsole promt gonna reboot new lappy
<DarinMiller> Wow, most Dell's are not so much trouble.  I have seen that kind of chaso on HP laptops though.
<DarinMiller> boot away.
<sintre> look at service manual i was like wtf
<sintre> almost all dells i've had 4 so far atleast allow you easy access to hdd and ram
<sintre> well new updated  and reboot fine
<sintre> gave me new start up wallpaper lol
<DarinMiller> yes, same here.  My newest one has 1 screw to remove the entire back.  Access to ram, hdd, fans, wifi cards all under on big cover.
<sintre> unfurtately my old/ new one for me was same thteee screws on back
<DarinMiller> Good.  Now try the HDMI to see if it works better.  Note: the version you have is still buggy but much better than the prior.
<sintre> but this summer my ac unti got hit by lightning
<sintre> and fucking hit the whole house with stacic electricyty
<sintre> didn't think about the pc in my closet
<DarinMiller> Took out your laptop?
<sintre> yea because i was worried about my lights and ac
<sintre> i was an idiot two months later i got to boot it mobo seems dead
<sintre> fkin sucks 8 gigs rame 1.5 volt 2.5 ghz 3 gen 13 and barely fkin used
<sintre> lappy was around 10 feet from lightning strike
<sintre> , ballis for flourecent lights 35 feet
<sintre> put so much energy in the metal ballist , it stop the lights from working
<sintre> took them out let them dicharge for a few dasys and they worked
<sintre> didn't think to do that with lappy
<sintre> :(
<DarinMiller> Wow.
<sintre> or i could tourtcher myself and hope something is "loose in there
<sintre> but not look for a super disesmbly atm
<sintre> just did one
<sintre> well with updates seem , fine but the liiving room tv in use atm so no way to test hmdi for awhile
<sintre> do you know any command to becnh mark and make sure its running sata 3
<DarinMiller> High voltage typically does not knock anything loose on electric parts, more likely fried.
<sintre> yea i i agree with that :(
<sintre> i wanna part it out and send it at shipping cost maybe somebody might be able to use the parts
<sintre> the ram and maybe the batter
<DarinMiller> Plasma should not crash anymore and dual monitor should work much better (not perfect but better).  The KDE devs are still fixing dual monitor in Plasma 5.8.3....
<sintre> this ssd survived , i tooked it out of the fried lappy
<sintre> good to hear they're working on it
<Gavinjb> I have ditched windows 10 about amounth a go, I first tried Mint KDE, I liked it but there was some features I didint like and in the past week I have upgraded to Kubuntu 16.10
<vinny> just to say ,,,,,dual monitor is still a PITA in plasma 5.8.3 ,,,,,,still prefers the right side of the main display and you may get a plasma crash if just plugging in and half to do a "plasmashell &" to restart plasma ,,,,,this on Neon  with a
<vinny> cmd: Graphics:  Card NVIDIA GK104M [GeForce GTX 860M]
<vinny> cmd:            Display Server X.Org 1.18.4 driver nvidia Resolution 1920x1080@60.01hz
<vinny> cmd:            GLX Renderer GeForce GTX 860M/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version 4.5.0 NVIDIA 370.28
<sintre> well tried again with alppy and hdmi tv
<sintre> lappy
<sintre> same crap, shuts downs laptop scrwe automaticly
<sintre> then presents a 1/4th image on screen on tv
<sintre> at left side lol
<sintre> i guess its seting for duel displays is unfified rendering
<sintre> unfified , but that won't work
<sintre> lol
<sintre> some bugs to say the least , but plasma didn't crash yet lol
<vinny> can you change the display resolution of the TV in system settings>display and monitor
<user|73244> hello
<Gavinjb> hi
<user|73244> :)
<user|73244> hi
<user|73244> are you busy?
<Gavinjb> how are you
<Gavinjb> Nope why
<user|73244> i am fine
<user|73244> Ok i have a query
<user|73244> who can here speak Spanish?
<Gavinjb> I can use google translator as I only speak English
<user|73244> oooh okey
<user|73244> good
<user|73244> well
<sintre> ok found dumb work around
<user|73244> i have a homework
<sintre> even though when i plug in tv laptop is set to be primary display
<user|73244> the homework is about
<sintre> its shut laptop screen off and gives me one 1/4th of the scree on tv
<sintre> move junk overand over and hit duplicated siplay on tv
<sintre> now its mirrowed
<sintre> but resolution on tv still horribly low
<user|73244> mmmmm ??? TV??
<sintre> 35 in hdtv
<sintre> manu scraptre
<user|73244> ok bye, i dont have any idea what you talk
<Gavinjb> is it in a Virtual Box setting?
<sintre> it simply says unifed output
<sintre> only way to get them both to be on at same time without turning off notebook screen and giving tv a samll 1/4th box of screen
<sintre> but that in of itself is a challenge having to drage of boxes to small space on tv to get it to work
<sintre> but yea its 100% in far lowe resolution , than tv can do or notebook is doing
<sintre> i hit break unified outputs it says it running in virtual 1
<sintre> ok wtf this just worked
<rohanrhu> hi
<sintre> i went got the screens together in the little box
<rohanrhu> systemd-r 15414 systemd-resolve   16u  IPv4 303381      0t0  TCP localhost:domain (LISTEN)
<rohanrhu> how can i disable systemd dns server
<sintre> and checked the resolution
<sintre> o each
<rohanrhu> i disabled dnsmasq
<sintre> now both are mirroed at their highest resolution
<rohanrhu> but systemd-resolve is using 53 port
<sintre> so this unfurtately doesn't work like out of box automaticly
<sintre> let me go check sound thru hdmi
<sintre> ok mistake i fixed resolution , but it turned into an extended display not a close lol
<sintre> clone
<sintre> ohh well
<sintre> well i'm done on this project for the night
<sintre> seems i can get an extended display on tv at its native resolution , but a not a clone display seems notebook screens resolution limits it for some reason
<sintre> also still have to littleraly unplug hdmi cable to get notebook screen back to working after i swtitch to tv
<sintre> well with time hopefully it'll work out :)
<sintre> but no plasma crashes so thats good
<DarinMiller> sintre: I suspect your laptop resolution is 1368x768 and your tv is probably 1920x1080. So if you unify the screens, the TV will run at lower resoution.  Sounds like the scaling is not working as it should if only a partial screen is displayed.
<sintre> yep exactly
<sintre> tc high resolution
<sintre> and that is exact resolution of my lappy and my tv :)
<sintre> even though i hated win 10 so much i did test it and it would output different resolutions
<sintre> so i guess another thing for the multi monitor kde specialials hopefully to get to sometime
<sintre> :)
<sintre> also it automaticly sends command to run on hdmi and shut down notebook screen , which make it impossible to configure anything without yanking out hdmi cable
<sintre> probally put more where on usb port last 5 hours tha i normally would in 6 months
<sintre> no hard feelsing love kubuntu , just wish basic stuff worked out box a bit better
<sintre> all i can contribute is some feedback :)
<vinny> sintre: what is you GPU info
<sintre> Intel® Core™ i3-5005U Processor (3M Cache, 2.00 GHz)
<DarinMiller> sintre: download neon and run  live boot and see if the latest plasma fixes you issue.  The new plasma is hopefully coming to kubuntu soon so thanks for being patient.
<sintre> got a link for neon ?
<DarinMiller> https://neon.kde.org/download
<sintre> got it saved thx for link
<vinny> you have intel CPU integrated graphics ?
<sintre> shut new pc down for night
<sintre> yes vinny
<sintre> http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/productdetails/inspiron-15-3558-laptop/fncwc105sb
<sintre> this is my new budet lappy
<sintre> old one got fried by lightning :(
<sintre> this is like my dinasuar notebook i'm typing on now
<sintre> whopping 2 gigs ram core 2 duo
<sintre> 1.4 mhz
<sintre> although it can funicion because i had a bestbuy coupon and a 120 gig ssd on sale lol
<sintre> getting some life out of it still
<sintre> and normally i can type better but these keys sticka  bit lol
<sayur> hello
<sintre> hi
<sayur> how use mobile broadband in plasma 5
<sayur> i can't find it
<sintre> i'm a nocie user myself , but some guys that are alot more knowledgable seems to check chat once and awhile
<sintre> novice sry
<sintre> first thing i'd do is just google that exact question and read some forums , in the meantime
<sintre> helped me with some configuration problems
<vinny> click yor network icon in the system tray ,,,,,,click the icon to the far rite of the airplane icon ,,,in the settings window that should open click "add" ,,,select broadband
<user|28038> my apologies, Im stuck with both Firefox and Chromium both asking me to install the latest Flashplayer. Im very novice to Linux but love it
<sintre> when you installed you os did you check install unsuported extras?
<sintre> or third party extras
<sintre> if not go back and reinstall
<sintre> i wish i knew the get command for you maybe somebody else here does , but i did that a few times trying out linux drove me mad , thats the reason why
<sintre> probally save you time if you are installing froma say flash drive 10 mins one check you missed and your good to go
<sintre> actually here it is
<sintre> open comand terminal
<sintre> copy paste  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sintre> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sintre> that should do it :)
<user|28038> yes
<sintre> might need to reboot after download and install , come back and tell me if it worked :)
<sintre> < boring night
<user|28038> rebooting now be back and thx
<sintre> np hope it works
<amichair> since upgrade to 16.10, something seems to eat up tons of RAM. How can I find it? free/htop show 13.6G in use, but the sume of RES is less than 3. There's also a tmpfs in ram but df shows 1.4G is used. Where is the other 8G going?
<valorie> weird
<amichair> even if I add the full tmpfs size (6G), it doesn't add up
<amichair> so the system is swapping all the time, getting hard to work with
<valorie> I have 16.10, system activity, htop and top all show me the usual
<amichair> valorie: any suggestions how to investigate this? am I misinterpretting the numbers I see?
<valorie> I find system activity (esc. + cntl) the best, actually
<amichair> I just shut down all the big apps (firefox, chrome, thunderbird,pidgin, etc.). Hardly anything running, still shows 13.2G in use
<amichair> and I think this has grown, last time I checked (yesterday or the day before) it was at 9+ (which is also way too much)
<amichair> but where is that RAM going?
<valorie> use system activity
<valorie> there are tabs to help you drill down
<amichair> what's that?
<valorie> could be baloo?
<amichair> you mean system monitor?
<valorie> in a new install, it runs for awhile, indexing
<valorie> control and escape
<valorie> title on the top is system activity
<amichair> valorie: how do I run it?
<amichair> doesn't come up in k menu
<valorie>  control + escape and it will pop up
<valorie> it's built into plasma
<amichair> got it
<amichair> shows the same as system monitor no?
<valorie> I guess
<amichair> under memory I don't see anything that could amount to 13G
<valorie> I like the different ways you can display info
<valorie> in great detail
<amichair> maybe 2-3
<amichair> valorie: you mean the drop down on the top right?
<valorie> if you hover, there is more info
<amichair> valorie: nice, good to know
<valorie> yes, and to the right (all processes) you can display in different ways
<amichair> but I don't see anything relevant at the moment :-)
<amichair> valorie: is there a way to check how much the kernel itself is using, or something else that might be hiding it?
<valorie> hmmm, system processes
<valorie> but that seems broken down into a lot of different bits
<valorie> searching for kernel gives nothing
<valorie> so I assume it is broken down
<valorie> systemd for instance sometimes takes a lot
<valorie> maybe when it is logging?
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> I have a beefy laptop so I rarely care
<amichair> strange, I see 10 bash processes, but have only 2 tabs in konsole, is that normal?
<valorie> that I don't know
<amichair> ah, and it shows 3 processes with konsole in the command (I see only one)
<valorie> crons?
<amichair> one of them described as zombie
<amichair> valorie: oh, now I see the detailed memory info on right click menu... nice :-)
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> it's an excellent tool
<valorie> I used to install monitor stuff
<valorie> but that's right there, always
<amichair> so apparently I have a konsole that disappeared, any way to get back to it?
<valorie> hmmm
<amichair> (still doesn't account for memory, but something about this seems off as well)
<valorie> I've heard that there is, using the terminal
<valorie> but I can't recall how
<valorie> google might help with that
 * valorie is headed to bed, sorry
<valorie> best of luck finding that incantation
<amichair> valorie: thanks
<roozbeh> hello
<acheronuk> hi
<atdprhs> Hi, I need to reset my kubuntu (16.04 Xenial)'s display configuration, I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/223486/how-do-i-reset-my-display-settings-from-the-command-line , but I cannot delete/remove any old disconnected display
<atdprhs> everytime I connect my kubuntu to any of the old display, the configurations, go wrong, I cannot even control the laptop anymore, I have to disconnect it
<atdprhs> because of the black screen
<atdprhs> can anyone plz help me out
<snypz> AMD or nvidia graphics card?
<atdprhs> nvideo
<atdprhs> i just figured
<atdprhs> I think i need to install the drivers for my card
<atdprhs> not sure how I can port this https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201408-15385/ to my laptop
<hateball> atdprhs: remove ~/.local/share/kscreen/*
<hateball> atdprhs: that's where each monitors settings are stored
<atdprhs> I just did this
<atdprhs> thanks hateball
<hateball> atdprhs: and you should be able to install any missing proprietary drivers (like nvidia) with: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<atdprhs> but what i'm concerned about, in my office, I get into the same problem of seeing the black screen when attaching the external monitors
<atdprhs> I have about 2 additional monitors
<hateball> atdprhs: 16.04 is not great with multimonitors, so you will likely want to upgrade using the backports ppa
<hateball> atdprhs: to do that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<atdprhs> no new drivers for ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<atdprhs> What does the backports do?
<hateball> atdprhs: gets you a later version of plasma that fixes a number of multimonitor bugs
<hateball> it's still not perfect
<atdprhs> oh sweet
<atdprhs> I remember, I had install 2 fixes manually
<hateball> atdprhs: if upgrading to 16.10 is an option you'll get an even later version
<atdprhs> hopefully that this follows up
<atdprhs> hateball, I'm the only one in the office that uses Kubuntu (I don't want it look like I'm troubleshooting the OS more than doing my work lol)
<hateball> :)
<atdprhs> Based on your experience, how do you find 16.10 :D
<hateball> Well it is more polished than 16.04
<hateball> hopefully we will get plasma 5.8 backported to 16.04 some day tho
<atdprhs> what about troubleshooting?
<hateball> atdprhs: What do you mean troubleshooting?
<atdprhs> Do you find yourself troubleshooting it's issues more than 16.04
<atdprhs> I'm considering upgrading to 16.10 if it's really better than 16.04 (specially from the troubleshooting part)
<hateball> Well I cant really say I have any issues
<hateball> kscreen/plasma/qt/whatever still bugs out and loses track of my multimonitor settings, but wiping the configs and starting again fixes that
<acheronuk> there are still some multi-monitor issues in 16.10's plasma 5.7. some we may be able to backport fixes, but others may have to wait for a full plasma 5.8 backport
<hateball> doesnt happen too often
<atdprhs> @acheronuk, do you think it's worth upgrading rather than waiting for 5.8 or wait would be better?
<acheronuk> I'm running Zest now, and use Neon on my laptop, so my view on that is not likely to be objective or helpful
<acheronuk> *Zesty
<atdprhs> @hateball, when I attach the additional monitor, it keeps blanking, or sometimes only the bottom panel keeps blinking and then all the screen goes blank only at the right side, I can see my mouse pointer and can only move it strictly in a vertical position up and down only
<hateball> atdprhs: are you using nvidia-settings to configure it?
<atdprhs> nope, display configuration
<atdprhs> I'm not in the office, I'm at home at the moment, so I cannot do any tests at the moment
<atdprhs> @acheronuk, you mean this >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/official-ubuntu-17-04-codename
<atdprhs> lol in http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/10/download-ubuntu-16-10-flavors , first comment >> "Has the HDMI bug in Xubuntu been fixed yet? So many versions, same old problem..."
<acheronuk> atdprhs: yes. but I'm one of the people making kubuntu, so I run out development release on some things
<hateball> atdprhs: if you are using nvidia binary blob I suggest you use nvidia-settings to configure stuff
<hateball> tends to work better, in my experience
<atdprhs> I am using the default Display Configuration on Kubuntu, I don't think I'm using nvideo binary blob
<atdprhs> I'll have to google nvideo-settings
<atdprhs> @acheronuk: I'm thinking about trying to join Kubuntu development, but don't know from where to start...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nouveau driver for nvidia is still pretty bad for my cards
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the actually Nvidia one is a 'must' for me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> though I don't use multi-monitor, so can't comment if it fixes any issues with that
<atdprhs> I know about this >> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<ahoneybun> atdprhs: best place is #kubuntu-devel
<atdprhs> that's good to know, thanks @ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> np
<atdprhs> @hateball i'm still backporting
<atdprhs> done
<atdprhs> thanks @hateball
<atdprhs> I'll try it out tomorrow, and see how it goes...
<atdprhs> also will check nvidea-settings
<hateball> atdprhs: you'll need to restart the session once the upgrade is done of course
<memphisto> Hi, im running KUbuntu 14.04.5 LTS 4.2.0-42-generic
<memphisto> i've noticed that suspend isn't working anymore
<memphisto> https://paste.kde.org/pm4mauurt
<atdprhs> yes, I'll shutdown the computer now
<atdprhs> I just checked nvidia-settings, and it's already installed
<atdprhs> I'll check it out tomorrow, thanks again, goodnight everyone
<atdprhs> goodnight @hateball
<memphisto> help
<brehh> i not see nicknames
<bo> :( I don't see nicknames
<ChetManly> holy fudge is dolphin pooched in 16.04
<ChetManly> trying to copy files to and from fat32 is rough
<memphisto> why is fough
<memphisto> *rough
<ChetManly> keeps failing copying an iso file
<ChetManly> also trying to write to files at once to fat32 thumb drive is ....painful
<ChetManly> soooo sloww
<memphisto> fat32 has limitation
<memphisto> 2GB in a single file
<ChetManly> 4
<ChetManly> plus my iso was only 700 megs
<memphisto> yes, 4GB size
<memphisto> sorry
<ChetManly> this is been a thing in kubuntu for ages
<ChetManly> but I am getting many more errors then normal
<memphisto> what errors
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<memphisto> hi
<Simonious> I've got a linux box on a wired network and access to a wireless network, I'd like to use the kubuntu box to bridge them.  help?  The wireless network is an island, the wired is my lan.
<BluesKaj> Simonious, so you have a router for the wifi and a switch for the LAN feeding a modem ?
<Simonious> BluesKaj: the wifi is actually an ESP8266
<Simonious> BluesKaj: the ESP is in access point mode, I can connect to it with my phone..
<rattking> Simonious: take a look here for instructions on a few ways to do that.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<BluesKaj> Simonious, so where does your wifi connect to the internet?
<Simonious> BluesKaj: the wifi doesn't, the wire does
<Simonious> I want to bridge it with the kubuntu box
<BluesKaj> nevermind , I'm not making myself understood
<Simonious> BluesKaj: ultimately the wifi (the esp8266) will connect to the internet via the kubuntu box.
<Simonious> I seem to be missing the driver for the wifi card :/
<ChetManly> are backports automatically installed?
<ChetManly> when I upgrade ?
<mgolden_> ChetManly: No
<marco-parillo> Kubuntu Backports are not automatically added to your list of sources.
<mgolden_> You need to add the kubuntu-backports to your list of sources
<ChetManly> mgolden_: thought after 11.04 it was automatically done
<ChetManly> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<ChetManly> ok how do I do this ?
<marco-parillo> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Kubuntu_Backports probably does not make it clear enough that those are terminal commands. Best to open a konsole.
<marco-parillo> After the first you will need to enter your sudo password, and say OK on importing a key.
<marco-parillo> The second should just run (and run, and run).
<ChetManly> marco-parillo: I figured it out, wow I wish I knew this before
<ChetManly> no whammies !!! o_0
<mgolden_> ChetManly: FYI - it always has and always will work the way it does now. When you run backports, you're running a different version of major software than the one originally released.
<marco-parillo> OK. I think I will edit that page to make it more clear.
<ChetManly> wonder what was in 14.04.05 backports
<ChetManly> marco-parillo: yes please
<BluesKaj> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<marco-parillo> Wiki Page updated.
<ChetManly> the one page reads the backports are enabled after 11.04
<ChetManly> that is confusing
<ChetManly> wish me luck, brb hopefully
<ChetManly> woot woot
<ChetManly> how comee kde doesnt say what version anymore
<ChetManly> i mean under the help
<ChetManly> I thought 5.7 was in backports?
<ChetManly> nm im retarded
<ChetManly> how do I make mono app not look awful
<marco-parillo> ChetManly: For KDE Plasma versions, I use kinfocenter.
<BluesKaj> plasmashell -v will give the version
<marco-parillo> It is easier to copy and paste from the suggested command by BluesKaj
<ChetManly> my mono apps look awful
<ChetManly> like gnome 1
<gebruiker> what are the system requirements?
<gebruiker> ( 16.04 )
<marco-parillo> I have run Kubuntu in 1GB on a little Acer Aspire One Netbook. But most people would say I was a glutton for punishment.
<marco-parillo> 2GB on a normal sized laptop would make you a whole lot happier.
<gebruiker> marco-parillo: is it more heavy than unity?
<gebruiker> unity made my desktop slow eventually with the apps I had open
<marco-parillo> I thought it was comparable to Unity. I bet a careful benchmark might show it a bit heavier than Unity, but it is not the big difference that (say) Lubuntu to Kubuntu would be.
<tearmannair> anyone know why my /home dir would be constantly filling up space? it's a 28gb director with about 10 gigs I can account for, but keeps getting 100% full. I deleted 6gb worth of stuff and in about an hour it was 100% full again
<tearmannair> 16.10
<mgolden_> tearmannair: check your .xsession-errors file in the home directory
<rodolfojcj> tearmannair: from a shell terminal, run this command: du -klh --max-depth=1 $HOME
<mgolden_> tearmannair: kdebugdialog was used in kde4 to control the logging into .xsession-errors.
<mgolden_> Not sure if it works in kde5
<tearmannair> thanks! Checking that now
<tearmannair> That's handy - I was trying to find something that would show exactly that info thanks rdolfojcj!
<tearmannair> looks like thunderbird is downloading all emails from the servers - which is a huge portion, but the .local is also about 6gb? I'll have to see what that even is - not too familiar
<rodolfojcj> tearmannair: for each possible culprit, you could apply the same command, for example: du -klh --max-depth=1 $HOME/.local/
<tearmannair> thanks so much - that is hella handy... that narrowed it down perfectly - appearently steam downloaded 5 gigs worth of data, but I've never even been able to get it to open or run
<tearmannair> definitely saving that - many thanks
<sintre> well differen tplasma kde version helped half a problem
<sintre> trying to get hmdi out to work as dual monitor , kubuntu newest version blanks screen and projects an extended desktop to hdmi tv with higher resolution
<sintre> tried newer kde neon and it doesn't do that
<sintre> it does project to extended desktop i native resolution of screen
<sintre> "duplicate screen option does nothing
<sintre> also carries no sound thru hmdi cable
<sintre> so well one kinda sort a move in right direction with new kde /plasma
<fuze> can someone help me update from 16.04 to 16.10
<fuze> i ran dist-upgrade and it didn't work
<sintre> i think the update manager gives option to do that
<fuze> i think i added beta repositories a while back so its messed up
<sintre> start over with a fresh isntall via usb?
<sintre> i'm a novice myself honestly
<fuze> lol im not doing a fresh install
<fuze> just want to update
<sintre> well i assume for most part packages from the different version thru normal udate will update you
<sintre> ot i can give you commands soeone gave me last night
<sintre> but that basicly takes you to new experimental version
<fuze> i think i can figure it out
<sintre> but after done all progs and settigns were still there
<sintre> or just wait around chat , most people kind sorta lurk alot of knowledgable people check in once and awhile
<vinny> that would be ,,,,,,, do-release-upgrade
<schnoodles> Hey guys. Since upgrading to 16.10 it looks like my multi monitor support actually got worst. I get a monitor which I can have applications on but there is no wallpaper, no right click on the background, no panels and I have to create a new one and drag it onto that screen every time. Is this a known issue?
<sintre> schoodies
<sintre> >same problem here
<sintre> last night spent hours trouble shooting
<sintre> kde in kubuntu will shut off and default my tv to a extended monitor
<sintre> but newer version of kde and plsma will not do it but still only will alow an extended monitor setup
<sintre> its kind like the white unicorn thats need to get fixed now it seems
<schnoodles> Mine is on a laptop with 2 monitors connected. HDMI flickers black once every 20 minutes. Display Port seems good.
<sintre> computer less than 3 weeks old with intel integrated as well
<sintre> seems super ammount of bugs and honestly no hardware support atm for dual displays
<sintre> :('
<sintre> https://neon.kde.org/download
<sintre> last night somebody pointed me to this to try with new plsma version
<sintre> more stable but still cannot clone display
<sintre> only extended desktop
<sintre> and won't carry sound because of it
<sintre> given now even the cheapest computers are coming with hdmi our vga of some wort
<sintre> sort
<sintre> maybe people are getting to work on it
<sintre> i hope :)
<vinny> I dont seem to have much of a problem with 2 screens ,,,1 the laptops and 2 the VIZIO TV ,,,,,,,,,exept for plasma crashing when its pluged in some tims ,,,,,but a plasmashell & fixes it ,,,,and sound is good
<schnoodles> Also seems like settings are not setting as much as well. Not too sure how many times I have told my windows to not group....
<sintre> plsma crashing got less bad when i updated last night , but trying dual montors useless
<sintre> as it defaults to exteneded display but then shuts of notebook screen lol
<sintre> that neon distro actually didn't do that , so kind cool
<sintre> could control tv windows from notebook screen , and at native resolution
<sintre> but no damn sound to tv
<vinny> yes I am on Neon repos on a Kubuntu-16.04
<vinny> and  Nvidia GPU 860M
<sintre> getting close , i don't want to even mention projecting screen via wifi to my blu ray player lol
<sintre> i can do it win 10 i'm sure the open source community can figure it out one day lol
<sintre> and btw win 10 is gone on a shit hdd that came with system in my closet
<vinny> how dose that work ?
<sintre> bsicly has a setting that say project screen via wifi in windows and in my sony blue ray player
<sintre> they sync and screen is displayed on my tv
<sintre> i have to manually activate it on the blu ray player
<vinny> O
<sintre> blu ray player send singnal tyo tv and walaa
<sintre> but i'll be happy with just being able to clone thru hard wired hdmi with sound atm :)
<vinny> are you sure you had the sound set to the right device
<sintre> doesn't give option
<sintre> in sound menu
<sintre> atleast in neon
<sintre> no option for external monitor
<sintre> just defaults to notebook speakers
<sintre> i think that may have to do with it being forced to be an "extended" display
<sintre> as i drag a window from notebook screen over onto the tv
<sintre> then can max the video
<sintre> it just sees it as an extended part of display
<sintre> seems sound and dual monitors aren't integrated
<sintre> at all
<vinny> install pavucontrol it gives a more sane set of controls
<sintre> taking note , but gonna have to get rid of new regular ubuntu on ssd
<sintre> so thinking about starting over with latest kubuntu and that neon release
<sintre> ssd is 250 gigs formated 232
<sintre> not a fan of lay out of the original ubuntu
<sintre> but it didn't install a bootloaded that worked and allowed me to boot kubuntu
<sintre> which i think was my fault
<vinny> however you can ,"now"  use the volume widget to drag and drop an applacation that is playing sound to the proper output
<sintre> not asure gonna have to resintall to find out
<sintre> using neon not sure where widget is , just a ison on lower right side
<sintre> aditional download?
<vinny> no thats what I ment the volume "icon" in the system tray
<sintre> yea has no reconision in neon of the tv
<sintre> i'll look again later tonight , but all the volumes listed were on , no noise from tv
<vinny> it wont ,,,,but it should show your HDMI audio device
<sintre> hmm i'll check for that later tonight , tv in use in house atm :)
<sintre> roomates pissed i used it for most of last night lol
<vinny> and you would drag from the application side to the HDMI audio chanel to direct the output of the app to the devise
<sintre> certainly later i'll be looking for it
<sintre> if i can get sound plus full resolution thats a temp work around until the whole thing gets solved in kubuntu
<sintre> just dual boot neon for  movies and media
<vinny> do you remember if your HDMI audio device is even listed in the system settings mulymedia section
<sintre> no didn't look for it , more obsessed with trying to get clone display to work
<vinny> <multimedia>
<sintre> the no audio was kind just another problem didn't feel like trouble shooting earlier today
<sintre> sorta happy it atleast would prject in extended display at the tv's native resolution
<vinny> use a bigger stick :)
<sintre> instead of grainy and looking like crap
<sintre> trust me this is my white unicorn
<sintre> i don't care how much i gotta bring this up beg or what not , this dual monitor and uadio will be fixed
<sintre> some how some day
<sintre> probally by somebody else that kknows how and has "connections"
<vinny> sorry fore your trouble mine works OK on this /exec cmd inxi -G
<vinny> cmd: Error 7: One of the options you entered in your script parameters: -g
<vinny> cmd: is not supported.The option may require extra arguments to work.
<vinny> cmd: For supported options (and their arguments), check the help menu: inxi -h
<vinny> cmd: Graphics:  Card NVIDIA GK104M [GeForce GTX 860M]
<vinny> cmd:            Display Server X.Org 1.18.4 driver nvidia Resolution 1920x1080@60.01hz
<vinny> cmd:            GLX Renderer GeForce GTX 860M/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version 4.5.0 NVIDIA 370.28
<vinny> oops
<sintre> well supposedly intel even sponsors a linux friendly site
<sintre> wtf aren't they helping fix this on a 5 gen 13 mobo with a 5500 integreated gpu
<sintre> thats I3
<vinny> their driver stack works well
<sintre> isn't that included
<sintre> or is it a plasma kde issue
<vinny> I meant the intel site for linux graphics drivers
<sintre> sinse new plsama kde fixed one problem i think its the plsma kde honestly if neon works far better than updated kubuntu
<sintre> drivers need the software to use them correctly  :)
<sintre> guess thats my mission
<vinny> yes I'm on plasma 5.8.3
<sintre> can you clone screens or are they extended
<sintre> and if you clone will it use highest resolution for said device or default to min resolution on primary device
<vinny> the intel graphics site has a hole stack ,,,,,the driver and related software
<vinny> what is the diference ,,,,so I understand you better
<sintre> ok my notebooks displays at said resolution say 1200X 800
<sintre> not real numbers just hypothetical
<vinny> it's 2 diferent desktops ,,,,,not mirrored same
<sintre> but tv has highest native at 1900x7677
<sintre> not real numbers
<sintre> if you cclone does it use the highest resolution for that device or does it default to the lowest on your notbooke/tower
<vinny> O my laptop is 1920x1080 and so is the TV
<sintre> ahh see my notebook is 1330 something and my tv is 1990 something
<sintre> yes my tv is your 1920x1080 and my laptop is 1366 x 768
<vinny> ya and my tower ,,,,,running Kubuntu-14.04 is running at the same on it's monitor and the TV ,,,,,intel graphics
<sintre> it won't send max res to tv , but tries to default it to the lower res then looks like shit 34 inch tv vs 15 inch notebook screen
<vinny> strang that you cant seem to set it in system settings
<sintre> it won't even clone inside neon
<sintre> but fkin luck got it to inside kubunutu but then cut of 1/4th of screen lol
<vinny> I guess I'm just lucky :P
<sintre> but atleast in neon it won't automaticly turun off my notebook monitor
<sintre> hehe enjoy it :)
<sintre> its more of an annoyance that i can't make it work than a NEED it to work thing
<sintre> btw as for those intel stack packages do they install any intell specific software in linux or just drivers
<vinny> well  wify neads me to go to store ,,,,,,,,, ☮
<vinny> do not remember
<sintre> k have fun on errands
<vinny> :P ,,,,ya
#kubuntu 2016-11-08
<fuze> how can i get this to work on kubnutu 16.10: http://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-surround-5-1-pro#/feature-section-1
<ChetManly> why is partition manager look gross?
<valorie> what do you man, looks gross? ChetManly
<ChetManly> is it because it is a program running in root?
<valorie> perhaps yes
<ChetManly>  doesnt look like the rest of the apps
<valorie> I've heard that criticism of applications which are running in root
<ChetManly> keepass looks gross too
<ChetManly> is there anyway to fix this?
<valorie> file bugs I guess?
<valorie> keepass isn't KDE software though
<valorie> not something Kubuntu has any control over
<ChetManly> create root account and theme it
<valorie> sorry, I don't care, because I don't run gui applications as root
<valorie> like, ever
<ChetManly> well you have to with the apps
<valorie> I don't
<valorie> ever
<fuze> is there any way to make the length of the desktop pager widget smaller?
<ChetManly> how do you use partition manager then?
<valorie> if the app itself wants me to be in root, I do that
<valorie> otherwise, never
<ChetManly> what ive been talking abouy
<valorie> file a bug about partition manager then, in bugs.kde.org, and include a screen shot
<ChetManly> is kde connect broken in 16.04
<ChetManly> using  biuetooth to connect, no wifi
<ChetManly> I can connect via the bluetooth manager but nothing is going on with kde connect
<valorie> kdeconnect uses the network, not bluetooth
<jubo2> y0 and thanks thanks for the awesome series of OS
<jubo2> I need to wipe out the KDEwallet database
<jubo2> it is copied from 16.04 to 16.10 so it not worky
<jubo2> complain wrong passkey
<jubo2> I don't need the contents I just want an empty database with a working passkey
<jubo2> I 'rm' which file(s)?
<hateball> jubo2: your wallet is under .local/share/kwalletd
<hateball> a kwl and salt file
<hateball> Not sure if a new wallet is autocreated by apps, or maybe you need to use the kwallet manager to create one
<jubo2> okk.. thanks for info hateball
<jubo2> usually wisely designed software will recreate sound defaults if it notices someone deleted its confs
<jubo2> Okk.. I deleted the broken wallet with kwalletmanager and created a new one
<mparillo> valorie: When you write, "I don't run gui applications as root", but you do using kdesudo, correct? I routinely kdesudo kate /etc/hosts for example.
<alex___> list
<alex___> list
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nitpe> how does kubuntu performs on 4k displays ?
<nitpe> I remember trying it a few years ago with plasma 5 (or something like that) and not everything would adapt to the dpi scaling
<BluesKaj> nitpe, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/219058/scaling-the-desktop-kde
<kuSuSE> how do I shrink a pdf? I have a small scanned picture that is about 900 KB but when I print to pdf it becomes 3 MB. I need the output to be less than 300KB :(
<nitpe> kuSuSE, why do you need to output to a pdf ? there is no gain on doing that, since it's not a vector
<ugur> Hi All. I am using Kubuntu 16.04 and I cannot use kubuntu backports cause it says "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release 404 Not Found"
<ugur> And when I go to PPA web site I see that Xenial is actually missing
<acheronuk> the ppa you link to is 'updates' not 'backports'
<acheronuk> backports is here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<N3X15> who do I contact about someone posting child porn links on the Ubuntu pastebin?  My site is getting spammed by them.
<valorie> mparillo: I do occasionally do that, yes
<valorie> N3X15: please contact rt@ubuntu.com which will connect you to the sysadmins
<valorie> that stuff should be gotten off and stopped from posting
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Hello all, the Meeting is about to start. Detail here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-November/010861.html
<Quicken2k> Hi
<Quicken2k> Can I install bleeding edge plasma 5 on Kubuntu?
<Yoshimatsu> Kubuntu or Ubuntu Mate?
<sintre> hi all
<sintre> anybody around
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sintre> well was just looking to chat no need to get a bot after me :)
<sintre> just 3wanted to report a lil good news , as after using intels package for linux updater my new pc stopped shutting off my darn notebook screen when i plugged it in and defaulting to deafault extended desktop
<sintre> bad news kubuntu still won't carry sound to hdmi even though unmuted at 100% in this extended mode
<sintre> so some progress
<sintre> seems end of road on user end part here is all
<sintre> but will use correct resolution for my higher display on tv and allow my notebook screen to co-exist
<sintre> but also with i try to mirrow them tv defaults to lower resolution settings that look like crap
<sintre> so thats all
<sintre> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @sintre, sorry :)
<sintre> well we get sound and then mirror that works
<sintre> whoot
<sintre> i'm sure we can get around to it :)
<sintre> or somebody else that knows what there doing
<sintre> just giving feedback as i've been spending an hour a day figuring this out
<sintre> i think end of my lil user end brick road
<sintre> then we can work on wfifi mirroring hehe
<sintre> seems alot of smart people on the job , so hopefull won't be to long
<sintre> sem new strategy i complain and somebody else fixes it
<sintre> J/K btw
<sintre> love the 4 seconds boot times of kubuntu on my ssd
<sintre> works for everything else i need
#kubuntu 2016-11-09
<sa_> good morning yall anyone familiar with Hubot on xubuntu. i am trying to get hubot working, with campfire or any other way. so far i was able to get yo generator working, and i think i did setup npm correctly, but not sure how come hubot is not responding ? as you might be able to see in my terminal log http://paste.ofcode.org/tzk3tFA8TJRs63qP9eLkiT
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> hi - i'm using libreoffice on kubuntu 16.10, I was trying to change the default spell check from English/USA -> Emglish/UK in writer
<yossarianuk>  now spellcheck is totally empty
<yossarianuk>  I can see both english uk + english USA in the text language drop down, however I cannot seem to choose any
<yossarianuk> i.e the dictionary seems black and is defaulting to 'none' how can I fix this
<yossarianuk> just did a 'rm -rf ~/.config/libreoffice/' and sudo apt-get --purge remove libreoffice-core  libreoffice-l10n-en-gb  - then reinstalled - same
<somekool> could the kubuntu PPA include the latest QupZilla package for *buntu 16.04+16.10 ?
<hateball> yossarianuk: that affects the ui, myspell is for spellcheck
<hateball> yossarianuk: err hunspell
<hateball> yossarianuk: so the british would be hunspell-en-gb
<yossarianuk> I reinstalled the humspell package
<yossarianuk> my issue is that in the tools -> spell check section I  can see the various languages in the drop down
<yossarianuk> (which defaults to 'none')
<yossarianuk> but I cannot select any
<hateball> yossarianuk: well do you have the various libraries installed then?
<yossarianuk> I should do - it worked previously before I tried to change the default to UK
<yossarianuk> (before remove/purging anything
<yossarianuk> the reason I removed libreoffice was due to this issue (to try to fix()
<yossarianuk> any good altyernative to libreoffice ?
<yossarianuk> I need to do some work...
<yossarianuk> issue is just like -> https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=81640
<jmalsz> ayuda sobre el menu de inicio
<jmalsz> grub no se me carga con todos los sistemas operativos que tengo
<viewer|82812> buonasera
<viewer|82812> ho un piccolo problema, sono un newbbie di kubuntu
<viewer|82812> non riesco ad installare programmi
<viewer|82812> c' e qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#kubuntu 2016-11-10
<user|45138> Is it portable / can it be run from a CD or flash drive???
<misterg77> how make a custom login screen
<misterg77> do you
<valorie> misterg77: I believe that's called SDDM, so you might google for customize sddm
<valorie> I think there is a way to do that
<loa> hello! what is right method to have most up to date kde stuck under ubuntu 16.04?
<loa> i currently use kubuntu-ppa/plasma-staging
<loa> but dunno need i add other ppas from there?
<loa> for some reason on notebook i need add them all to update plasma to 5.7
<hateball> loa: all you should need, if you dont want to use staging that is, is: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<loa> hate it will be only 5.6 then
<loa> i need > 5.7
<loa> because of one feature which i need.
<hateball> stuff that has gone through staging should end up there afaik, but #kubuntu-devel knows better
<loa> it is only in plasma-staging
<hateball> loa: yes right you are, I am using both 16.04 and 16.10, got them mixed up
<hateball> I wonder if there wasnt talk about going straight to 5.8.x for backports, when it was deemed doable
<yocs0000> hi everybody. What is a good kde graphic git client?
<hateball> yocs0000: afaik you can do that in Dolphin
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> @yocs0000, gitkraken is quite good. Under KDE you need to install libgnome-keyring0 to get it working
<yocs0000> hateball: sounds inteesting .... can you do the whole management though dolphin? do you need plugins?
<hateball> yocs0000: a dolphin plugin iirc
<hateball> yocs0000: I dont use it myself, I just recall reading it somewhere
<hateball> !info kdesdk-dolphin-plugins
<ubottu> kdesdk-dolphin-plugins (source: dolphin-plugins): transitional dummy package for dolphin-plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<hateball> yocs0000: see http://sebastian-doerner.de/?p=51
<hateball> anyhow, as I said it is not something I use personally so I cannot vouch for how good or bad it is
<yocs0000> hateball: thank you anyway!
<gysddn> where is the best for learning linux
<Alex-Zion> hi everyone I have a problem with plasmashell in jubuntu 16.04, it crash continuosly at startup and the system is not usable, how can I fix it ?
<Alex-Zion> *kubuntu
<hateball> Alex-Zion: Are you using stock 16.04 or with kubuntu ppa?
<Alex-Zion> stock 16.04 hateball
<hateball> Alex-Zion: then I suggest you start with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> and reboot once all of that is done
<Alex-Zion> but I usually dont use backport because I like a stable system, what happen to kubuntu ?
<hateball> Sadly 16.04 is released with a quite buggy KDE/Plasma...
<hateball> As you obviously have noticed
<Alex-Zion> that's why I should probabilly leave kde and look for other DE after almost a decade with it
<Alex-Zion> release a buggy system for a LTS is the wrost thing to do i guess
<Alex-Zion> so in kubuntu decide to release an LTS with an uncomplete and buggy DE ?, I well understand ?
<hateball> Alex-Zion: Well that's how it goes
<hateball> Release schedules have to line up with regular Ubuntu etc
<Alex-Zion> I already waste a lot of time with kde 4 at the beginning when it was unusable, I will not restart with kde5, is time to change for something I can trust
<Alex-Zion> many thanke hateball
<hateball> Alex-Zion: well if you dont need the LTS aspect, 16.10 is a better Plasma experience
<Alex-Zion> I need a system I can trust hateball, in kde 5 they even remove features to give us a buggy and unusable DE, why whould I wwaste more time with it
<Alex-Zion> what the next features will be removed ?
<Alex-Zion> why should I trust a system that is going backward in terms of functionality and is even unusable ?
<hateball> Alex-Zion: we have #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to rant :)
<hateball> It's nice if we can keep this to problems/solutions :)
<Alex-Zion> yeah , the solution is to move to unstable backport, seems a joke
<Alex-Zion> anyway I'll not rant anymore don't worry, and many thanks hateball
<hateball> Alex-Zion: Good luck whatever you decide
<Alex-Zion> have a gooday
<uid1> Greetings.  In Kubuntu 16.04, when I save a playlist in VLC, I always over-write the existing one.  I never, ever get prompted about existing file though.  Is this a Kubuntu thing, or a VLC thing?
<misterg77> I know abosultutly noithing about Kubuntu just trying it out because I want to get away from Windows, but anyway I want to install an Epson xp-330 so far I have found zero drivers need help please
<misterg77> need some help please
<BluesKaj> misterg77, kmenu>system settings>printers ,and make sure you have cups installed
<marco-parillo> I know for my Epson WF-series printer, I was able to download a driver (.deb) from the Epson website, but I see your specific model, there is none.
<BluesKaj> bummer
<marco-parillo> But, as BluesKaj notes, perhaps a generic driver will work.
<hansi> Moin!
<foormea> hi! is the last edition of "linux in a nutshell" still useful, or too old? i'm surprised there's no recent version
<foormea> last from 2010 it seems
<zulu_9843577fj4> echo
<bix_> ciao
<em> How can you restart the pannel?
#kubuntu 2016-11-11
<EventHorizon> morning...  any ideas why desktop is sometimes booting to tty1 instead of tty7???
<EventHorizon> any ideas???  it is not happening often...
<Samlompo> l
<viewer|21592> Hi all. I tried to instal Kubuntu 16.04 in VirtualBox (Windows host), but on the third step whatever I did, button ">Next" is inactive. What I did wrong?
<acheronuk> viewer|21592: give it a bigger virtaul disk. the virtualbox default of 8GB is too small.
<viewer|21592> Thanks. It works ))
<acheronuk> viewer|21592: great :)
<mdsmedia> register mdsmedia
<mdsmedia> join #nightlife
<IrcsomeBot> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was removed by: CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BrokenNeckTech> Good afternoon!  I'm working with a gentleman whose pc I've just upgraded to Kubuntu 16.04 LTS.  We have a problem - we're trying to get flashplayer to install, and it doesn't seem to have an "installation candidate".
<BrokenNeckTech> I've tried googling to find an answer, but the only answers I can find involve updating apt and trying to install it again.  Anyone else got any ideas please?
<BluesKaj> BrokenNeckTech, which browser do you want to use
<BluesKaj> ?
<BrokenNeckTech> Hi BluesKaj - We're looking to use firefox
<BluesKaj> bro
<BrokenNeckTech> Still here :)
<BluesKaj> BrokenNeckTech, install the flashpugin-installer, not the player
<BrokenNeckTech> The flashplugin-installer is installed
<BrokenNeckTech> But it's not installing anything and I can't get it to actually *do* anything
<BluesKaj> ok , so what issues do you have on websites
<BrokenNeckTech> Missing items, websites telling us we need to install flash, etc
<BrokenNeckTech> Can't play Bejeweled Blitz on facebook and so on
<BluesKaj> it doesn't install anyrthing the name is misleading, id it's installed so is flash
<BluesKaj> if=if
<BrokenNeckTech> Hm.  So why isn't flash working?
<BluesKaj> some sites use old flash versions that don't play on linux , I've encountered those myself
<BrokenNeckTech> Firefox is giving no indication in the add-on's manager that flash is there
<BluesKaj> not many IME tho
<BrokenNeckTech> Would it be wise to uninstall the package and try again?
<BluesKaj> did you type flash in the add ons search ?
<BrokenNeckTech> yep
<BrokenNeckTech> nothing
<BluesKaj> wow , I get all kinds of flash options
<BluesKaj> ok , have you updated and upgrade the OS sinc einstallation ?
<BrokenNeckTech> I get things to install for downloading flash videos and stuff, like ripping from Youtube, but that's it
<BrokenNeckTech> Yep, and that's finished
<BrokenNeckTech> I'm having to fix my mind, I'm an old linux user, but I last used Kubuntu back at 12.04... things are still a bit rusty here!
<BluesKaj> BrokenNeckTech, ok ,check /usr/lib/mozilla for flashplugin, just to make sure it's there
<BluesKaj> click on plugins, there should be flashplugin-alternative.so installed
<BrokenNeckTech> Sorry about that Blueskaj.  I lost connection
<BrokenNeckTech> We're back on with flash.  I removed and reinstalled the flashplugin-installer, it must have broken during the first run, because flash now appears in the add ons manager
<BrokenNeckTech> Sorry about leading you up the garden path, but everything looks good now.  I'll try to do a couple of websites and see how we go.
<BluesKaj> BrokenNeckTech, justb to be sure look in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for flashplugin-alternative.so
<BrokenNeckTech> ok mate hang on a sec :)
<BluesKaj> but flash is such a pita, can't wait for HTML5 to be fully adopted
<BrokenNeckTech> yep, it's there as a symlink to /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<BluesKaj> cool, ok think you should be fine now
<BrokenNeckTech> Thanks for the help, i've still got some other bits to finish so i better get on
<BrokenNeckTech> If I need anything else i can come back
<BrokenNeckTech> see ya
<BluesKaj> sure , we'll be here
<Yaiyan> So uh, my taskbar's disappeared after logging in, anyone know how to get it back?
<Yaiyan> I think I'm on 16.04, not sure how to doublecheck that
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey hazamonzo
<nadim> HI,  how can I get SVG preview working, particularly Konqueror which stays my favourite. I run Kubuntu 16.04. Many thanks.
<pidde> Hi
<pidde> I need some help with dolphin not recognizing certain characters in file names?
<BluesKaj> pidde, which characters?
<pidde> Specifically å,ö and ä
<BluesKaj> swedish alphabet characters I bet, perhaps #ubuntu-se can help, pidde
<pidde> They're swedish indeed
<pidde> I'll try that channel
<BluesKaj> goo
<BluesKaj> d
<BluesKaj> :-)
<pidde> BluesKaj do you have any other ideas? There's no answer in ubuntu-se...
<jcgs> heya :) I'm trying to upgrade to kubuntu 16.10, but when I run do-release-upgrade -d it says "no new release found" what am i supposed to do?
<BluesKaj> jcgs, set your update manager to 'normal' instead of 'LTS only'
<BluesKaj> updates/upgrades
<jcgs> got it
<jcgs> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jcgs> i would have thought just not running the program was safer than having an awkward file
<jcgs> or a command line option
<pidde> if i do an "ls" in the directory the file names are missing åäö
<pidde> but things like vlc can still display and open the files just fine
<BluesKaj> jcgs, if you set the update manager to normal run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade to upgrade you packages before running do-release-upgrade
<pidde> Solved!
<pidde> By changing .kde/env/setlocale.sh
<pidde> And then locale-gen sv_SE
<BluesKaj> heh, I thought your locaqle was already set to se
<pidde> I thought so too until I checked that file :P
<BluesKaj> my first language was swedish 'til we moved to Canada when I was a 4 yr old ..I'm a finnish-swede like linus :-)
<BluesKaj> like linus was
<BluesKaj> now a proud Canadian, especially after what happened in the US election
<BluesKaj> anyway it's time to close up here
<pidde> Interesting :)
#kubuntu 2016-11-12
<rfleming> Greetings
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cestiera> hello
<chcknrub> when will kubuntu 16.04 received any software updates?
<rodolfojcj> it should frequently receive maintenance updates
<rodolfojcj> if not, run the commands aptitude update and aptitude upgrade
<chcknrub> waiting for kde 5.8 lts, but no updates
<mparillo> For Plasma 5.8.x, it will only land in the Kubuntu PPA.
<mparillo> If you do not want to install the Kubuntu PPA, then it should land soon in a daily development image.
<mparillo> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<TheDiveO> My 16.10 Kubuntu installation doesn't boot correctly anymore, hangs after several seconds into the boot, then drops into emergency mode.
<konrados> Morning :)
#kubuntu 2016-11-13
<Guest46914> Hi
<Guest46914> my system is trying to connect to uy.archive.ubuntu.com to get some packages but is not getting any result. any idea why??
<Guest46914> and it seems that from this live session i can get to the repo just find ...
<juacom99>  hi, one question. I'm trying to update my repository and i get stuck at uy.archive.ubuntu.com (an alias for ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br). after a while i get this error ** (appstreamcli:7157): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way. is anyone getting this too?
<chcknrub> kde 5.8 is still not in backports ppa
<chcknrub> it will arrived next year hopefully
<kirk__> hello
<N0Lif3> howdy
<rohdef> hey, nvidia problems, I have installed via restricted drivers nvidia-367. I can see from lsmod | grep nv that some modules get loaded, good :) but nvidia-settings does not show my card and the XOrg settings are completely messed
<rohdef> and nvidia settings gives the following message:
<rohdef> nvidia-settings could not find the registry key file. This file should have been installed
<rohdef>        along with this driver at /usr/share/nvidia/nvidia-application-profiles-key-documentation.
<N0Lif3> I just installed kubuntu 16.10 on my chromebook and the touchpad isn't working. it worked out-of-the-box in Debian and Fedora, but it isnt working now
<N0Lif3> Steam won't boot. http://i.imgur.com/MtU1GAh.png
<Smurphy> So what? You didn't install steam.
<mas886> How can I install flashplugin for chrome and firefox on kubuntu 16.10, have been trying for a few days and failing miserabily.
<mas886> ¿?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> mas886: You do not need a flash plugin for Chrome. Chrome sandboxes a pepper flash.
<mas886> mparillo: firefox then?
<mparillo> No idea. If a website I truly trust absolutely requires flash, I switch to Chrome. Otherwise I prefer to never use flash. I judge it to be the biggest software security vulnerability for ordinary Linux users, probably the biggest on MS-Windows as well
<Smurphy> +1
<mas886> mparillo: and for some reason on chromium I get "connector could not be loaded".d
<mas886> I thought I broke it someway but after purging chromium and reinstalling I keep getting the same error.
<mparillo> Right. I run Chromium (and FireFox and rekonq) without pepper flash. Only Chrome, which I use only for Google sites (since they know all about me anyway when I use their sites, and for non-Google  websites I truly trust absolutely require flash).
<mas886> Meh. Solved it installing vivaldi.
<mas886> It seems to have a working flash plugin. Hopely I won't break it. :)
<soee_> Vivaldi works great for me :)
<mas886> Aswell!
<locustmage> hello everyone.
<rosella> ciao
<locustmage> so im trying to start ubuntu package building but the tutorial is using a package not in current release im building for (16.10)
<locustmage> its attempting to show me how bazaar works
<Dr_Coke> Hi ho
<enrico77> hello
<BluesKaj> yeah, vivaldi is one fast browser on this old pc , compared to FF and chrome/chromium even tho it's chrome based
<john_s> trying to create a big network backup and then it fails in between and the pipe for it breaks.
<john_s> because for a few seconds the link went down.
<john_s> and on the first IO error the program basically exits (split).
<john_s> and the only thing I can do at this point is patch the split program to allow skipping files that already exist.
<john_s> this would only work if I don't encrypt anything but I do not at this point.
<john_s> and I hope Tar would be deterministic enough that it can restart doing what it did and still create a consistent archive if I skip the first parts.
<john_s> I am backing up to a samba share and cannot sync actual files, so they have to be in an archive, but I cannot create the archive locally because it uses a snapshot (that I created myself using dmsetup ;-)). So the only thing I can do.... is....
<john_s> basically use an external drive to the thing to hold the backup first.
<john_s> but that's a liability I was trying to avoid and renders the backup pointless in terms of network safety and distance and everything.
<john_s> and then I still need a dependable way to copy the files over the link with a restart feature.... :(.
<n0wje> hello all new to kubuntu and I have had an error with kmail - The Akonadi personal information managment service is not operational. tried to google for 16.10  nodice anyone have Ideas to point me in the right direction?
<Ab3L> hi. in kubuntu 14.04, i've created a new connection (click on the icon of connections on the pannel, then choose the editor and add a new connection).
<Ab3L> the type of connection is a vpn pptp
<Ab3L> i need to know where are the config files for that new created profile.
<Ab3L> in /etc/ppp/ i find only a sample file options.pptp. where are recorded the options i choose?
<BluesKaj> Ab3L,  have you installed network-manager-pptp along with vpn providers install application?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: the packages i've installed are pptp-linux, network-manager-pptp and network-manager-pptp-gnome
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: did I answer you?
 * Ab3L is not sure to have understand the question.
<BluesKaj> you don't need network-manager-pptp-gnome afaik
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: ok. I think it has been installed by a metapackage
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: I don't think it will cause problems at the moment.
<BluesKaj> your vpn provider usuallyt has a crt file etc in their installion script usually a nameofpackage.sh  application
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: I just need to know where can I see the file with the settings I've chosen
<BluesKaj> I prefer openvpn myself , but I'm a home user so your requirements may be different
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: I'm also an home user
<BluesKaj> it should be in /etc/vpnpptp or some such
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: I'm trying to create a personal vpn
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: i've no /etc/vpnpptp
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: can we continue in the offtopic chan? because i think we will go out of the simple help of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> a vpn server Ab3L then you need to install pptpd server
<Ab3L> Thank you, BluesKaj
<john_s> n0wje: typically peole advise against using any of the kontact programs.
#kubuntu 2017-11-06
<Taggnostr4> clivejo, I tried installing smem and it says: kernel dynamic memory      13063940    1006612   12057328 (used/cache/noncache)
<clivejo> what units are those?
<Taggnostr4> clivejo, bytes, so it seems lilke the kernel is using 13GB
<clivejo> holy cow
<Taggnostr4> userspace memory            2062816     424368    1638448
<Taggnostr4> and this is the userspace memory, more in line with what I see with ksysguard
<clivejo> what kernel is installed?
<Taggnostr4> 4.13.0-16-generic
<Taggnostr4> maybe it's related to that wifi issue I mentioned earlier (it also causes the pc to hang for 10-15mins on shutdown), that is supposedly fixed in the upcoming 4.13.8
<clivejo> there is a bug which is installing low latency kernel on upgrade for some strange reason
<Taggnostr4> this is a fresh install, I had the same issue after the upgrade
<clivejo> in ksysguard do you have All processes drop down selected?
<Taggnostr4> yes
<clivejo> have you an ethernet connection you could try, and turn off wifi via kill switch?
<Taggnostr4> no ethernet connection here, but I could try moving the pc somewhere where I can get it
<Taggnostr4> turning off the wifi from the tray doesn't work too well, last time I tried I had to hard-reset the machine
<clivejo> just be interesting to see if it is wifi causing it
<Taggnostr4> I have a key combination to disable the wifi from the keyboard but I haven't tried it
<Taggnostr4> you think it will release all the ram once I disable the wifi?
<clivejo> no, but if the kill switch is off and you reboot
<clivejo> might not allocate the same memory
<Taggnostr4> yes, except that it takes a while to start using up all the memory, and I can't leave the pc there
<Taggnostr4> the weird thing is that once it used up most of the ram it stops there
<Taggnostr4> so it doesn't keep leaking forever
<Taggnostr4> even though it seems to slowly increase if there is still memory available
<Taggnostr4> slabtop also says Active / Total Size (% used)       : 11934595.91K / 11938247.77K (100.0%), but I'm not sure what it means
<Taggnostr4> the total size keeps increasing, it's at 11942xxx now
<IrcsomeBot> Herry Susanto was added by: Herry Susanto
<ForceRecon> good morning...
<user|70408> Hello
<user|70408> Anyone would like to help installing kbuntu
<user|70408> I've downloaded ISO and used unetbootin to make bootable usb
<user|70408> But after choosing boot from USB it's says "It doesn't contain operating system"
<ForceRecon> I guess the question would be is there anything on the usb?  are there files on it?
<user|70408> yes
<user|70408> do i need to change something in bios?
<ForceRecon> yes, that would be a start to go into the bios and make sure that the boot sequence is set
<ForceRecon> maybe USB, CD, then actual hard drive
<ForceRecon> if it is set to start hard drive first it will never read the usb
<user|70408> ok, i'll try that thanks
<ForceRecon> good luck.. I hope that easily solves your problem
<ForceRecon> some times you can also hit f1 or some f key to change your boot choice on machine start.. depends on age of machine though.. not sure if you have that option
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ForceRecon> Hey morning BluesKaj
<ForceRecon> nice to see ya
<BluesKaj> hey ForceRecon, how's it going?
<ForceRecon> well.. I still have all my appendages... so I have that going for me
<BluesKaj> :-)
 * BluesKaj needs more coffee
 * ForceRecon needs to get some sleep.
<ForceRecon> I did not sleep at all last night.. been up basically since Sunday Morning.. I'm crashing... I have one hour and 23 minutes to go then I can take a break.. not sure if I am going to make it reading these man pages
<BluesKaj> what's keeping you up?
<ForceRecon> not sure... ...  actually wish I knew
<daum_> any idea why it seems when i plug in my display port (t460 thinkpad) it recognizes it in the display configuration but then keeps resizing it/dropping it, etc. and makes the computer lag a ton.  looking at my xorg.0.log i see http://dpaste.com/1MTF0B9 constantly scrolling
<daum_> when i unplug it, it stops
<daum_> i have my hdmi port already plugged into a monitor of the same size
<daum_> it seemeds to be working ok until last week - left my laptop plugged into both monitors for the entire week then came back and have had osme issues since
<daum_> weird finally just went back
<termy> hello, i have a little question. Why discover shom me  not that a new release ist available? the update from kubuntu 16.10 to 17.04  make i manual with thedo-release-upgrade, because ther was the same problem
<christian_> hi how to change Déjà Dup in german?
<ronnoc> \o/ https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72619-Kubuntu5smilesof5
<chcknrub> my plasma memory leak is gone
<chcknrub> ^_^ thanks kde
<Sircle> I cannot increase font size of firefox, chromium menus and the place where I type in xchat. I have tried system settings > fonts and increased them. It affects other places but not the mentioned. Any clue?
<ForceRecon> Change your resolution to 125% and leave everything default
<ForceRecon> Hey you guys..
<ForceRecon> can I ask a serious personal question and maybe get some feedback?
#kubuntu 2017-11-07
<KubuntuMan> Hello! Please I lost my Ethernet connection after upgrading from Kubuntu 17.04 to Kubuntu 17.10. Your help will be greatly appreciated.
<LinuxFan> Hello Everyone! ~ Please I need your help with the following question: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72621-No-Ethernet-Internet-Connection-After-Upgrading-To-Kubuntu-17-10
<keithzg[m]> Well drat, just finally upgraded my main PC at home to 17.10 and now I can't actually log in via SDDM.
<Unit193> What happens?
<keithzg[m]> Brief black screen, then I'm back at the login screen as if nothing happened. Happens if I try Plasma or Openbox (don't have anything else installed there at the moment)
<hateball> keithzg[m]: are you the owner of ~/.Xauthority ?
<keithzg[m]> hateball: yup, solely owned by my user, rw
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> keithzg[m]: anything in ~/.xsession-errors after you try loggin in?
<Unit193> Yeah I thought of iceauthority and xauthority too, had some problems in that with artful myself.
<keithzg[m]> hateball: Yeah I was looking at .xsession-errors, tailing it as I tried  logging in, nothing seemed immediately helpful; https://paste.kde.org/psgi55hak
<keithzg[m]> Next up I suppose I should quickly create a new user to make sure whether or not it's my user configs somehow nonetheless
<hateball> keithzg[m]: probably the quickest way to test at any rate
<keithzg[m]> Well well well, testuser waltzed into a Plasma session just fine
<hateball> afraid I don't know how to debug a plasma session
<keithzg[m]> Well there's a clue in that Openbox can't log in either. Hrmmm.
<keithzg[m]> Haha wait I restarted SDDM and now the theme is broken? Weird
<hateball> it did show X errors tho
<hateball> keithzg[m]: what driver/gpu ?
<hateball> was thinking if you have nvidia-blob for instance, and some automatic settings with nvidia-settings that might break the session
<keithzg[m]> AMD, using amdgpu—in theory, I wouldn't be surprised if things are screwy post-upgrade
<hateball> I am unfamiliar with AMD so no idea there
<hateball> But if it works with a fresh user...
<keithzg[m]> That SDDM is visibly complaining that it can't find /usr/share/sddm/themes/breeze/Main.qml feels like it might be more the key here though . . .
<keithzg[m]> Yeah the fresh user can't login now either after my sddm restart, oddly enough
<keithzg[m]> I'm just gonna hit it with a hammer called kubuntu-desktop^ and see if that solves anything, heh, then dig in deeper if not
<acheronuk> sddm-theme-breeze installed?
<keithzg[m]> heh yeah that was far too many packages being installed right now that shouldn't have needed installation
<keithzg[m]> acheronuk: it is now! (or will be momentarily, at least)
<keithzg[m]> harrumph, well that fixed the SDDM theming issue but my login remains barred
<keithzg[m]> Current .xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25909251/
<keithzg[m]> The test user can't log in either now, even though SDDM seems to be working, bizarre.
<hateball> hmmm, XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP shouldnt be blank should it
<hateball> pretty sure that XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP and XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP should be =KDE
<keithzg[m]> Interesting
<keithzg[m]> Back in the day, now is when I would have temporarily moved my .kde folder, heh
<hateball> and that should be set by SDDM when you pick your session
<hateball> keithzg[m]: suppose you could try the solution here even if it is for 16.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/813544/graphical-components-stuck-on-kubuntu-16-04
<keithzg[m]> hateball: sadly that appears to have changed nothing :(
<hateball> hmmm
<keithzg[m]> Probably worth me poking around and commenting out some things in .profile and such, though, since it's clearly some sort of user config that's at issue here
<keithzg[m]> Okay, so I moved my entire ~/.config folder and then plasma logged in. So it's something in there
<keithzg[m]> I'm just going to go ahead and blame baloo here, even though that's probably entirely unfair ;)
<keithzg[m]> hahaha wait if I try and launch firefox I get logged out?
<hateball> That'll teach you
<hateball> But it sure sounds like something got messed with your install
<keithzg[m]> Yeah no kidding----happens with testuser too, so I think it's not so much that my old config was bad as it must be that my old config was doing extra stuff that happens to trigger whatever is failing
<keithzg[m]> Hmm yaknow there are a ton of old amdgpu-pro packages still installed. I think it's time for a purge.
<keithzg[m]> Yup, that did it! Everything appears to work fine now. I can even start up Firefox,  if for some reason I wanted to :P
<keithzg[m]> The lesson here is, as always, the problem is definitely whatever packages weren't installed from the repos :D
<hateball> Hehe
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ForceRecon> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ForceRecon
<ForceRecon> I got some sleep
<ForceRecon> woohoo
<BluesKaj> :-0
<BluesKaj> err :-)
<ForceRecon> well that blows.. one of my remote machines updated teamviewer to the beta13 and now v12x won't connect to it and there will NOT be a Beta Outgoing only host for linux until final release..
<ForceRecon> sugar plums!
<ForceRecon> https://whoer.net/ - my anonymity is 100%  ;) LOL
<Prashant> facing a issue with high cpu usage on ubuntu server.
<Prashant> md process is utilizing max cpu.
<o_a> Hello, all. I've been noticing for a while now that the loading spinning wheels on my installation spin super fast. I've no idea why this is happenning. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<o_a> I mean the wheel that appears during Plasma's splash screen, or in the taskbar while an application is loading
<RedHackIT> Heyy
<alesan> hello I have installed kubuntu
<alesan> what is the GUI application to install packages?
<alesan> used to be "muon" but
<alesan> it says it is not installed
<alesan> I have not found anything in the K menu or in the settings
<alesan> what is the GUI app to install more packages?
<krytarik> alesan: Discover.
<krytarik> (Literally.)
<alesan> krytarik, is there any reason in the past several years they have changed the name of this central piece of software three times?
<alesan> I do not have "Discover" installed apparently.
<krytarik> What version are you on?
<alesan> hm
<alesan> how do I find out for sure?
<krytarik> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<alesan> 17.04
<alesan> oh maybe it's not the latest?
<krytarik> It's not, no.
<alesan> well it's not ancient either
<alesan> however, what was the GUI package manager in 17.04
<krytarik> Huh, apparently Discover is not the default one in either, and while Muon is in 17.10, there seems to be none in 17.04 - iirc there was some issue with it during that cycle.
<alesan> ok so what do you suggest?
<krytarik> Actually, the package name of Discover is "plasma-discover", and it's there by default in both versions.
<krytarik> alesan: If you don't see it for some reason, just do: "sudo apt install plasma-discover"
<clivejo> we have to use plasma-discover as there is already a package called discover in the archives - https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/discover
<krytarik> Yes, just noticed that too. :D
<alesan> why not "kdiscover" or "kpackagemanager" so that normal users can figure this out?
<krytarik> Plasma is the desktop, so I guess it's fine.
<clivejo> we closely work with Debian and they have a naming policy
<clivejo> the application and project name is discover
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/discover.git/
<alesan> I never quite understood what "plasma" is and why it's necessary. I wish I could go back to "base" KDE :)
<clivejo> plasma is the desktop environment
<alesan> but with the dual-monitor autodetection :D
<clivejo> base KDE is what we call Frameworks or KF5
<clivejo> so we have different tiers
<clivejo> Qt > Frameworks > Plasma > KDE Applications
<clivejo> on top of Ubuntu system
<clivejo> kinfocenter will tell you what you have installed currently
<IrcsomeBot> Claudio Rossi was added by: Claudio Rossi
<ForceRecon> systemd[1]: apt-daily.timer: Adding 7h 52min 6.288137s random time.
<ForceRecon> solved!
#kubuntu 2017-11-08
<schnoodles> Can you not sort pinned applications anymore ?
<CoJaBo> ..so is there a reason sysrq is disabled by default? that seems kinda important..
<lordievader> Good morning
<batteronizer> Hi how are?
<batteronizer> Which VNC server is recommended to use with KDE?
<hateball> hmmm, I thought there used to be a builtin thing
<hateball> !info krfb
<ubottu> krfb (source: krfb): Desktop Sharing utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:17.04.3-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 933 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<hateball> batteronizer: this is the "KDE" way I think ^
<batteronizer> Can it be configured without UI?
<batteronizer> I tried searching, but only found UI methods for configuring it so far.
<hateball> Well if you are running Kubuntu, you have a gui by default
<batteronizer> It's an Ubuntu server
<batteronizer> The only way I can configure anything before using is through a config file over a console.
<lordievader> I usually go with x11vnc or tigervnc. (rarely do vnc these days)
<hateball> Dear Plasmashell, stop freezing intermittently. Sincerely, me.
 * hateball screams internally
<batteronizer> hateball: I went offline. Arethere logs available for this IRC channel?
<lordievader> batteronizer: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<batteronizer> lordievader: Thanks
<batteronizer> All logs not availableyet :-/
<batteronizer> Does anyone else know if krfb can be configured without a GUI?
<ForceRecon> Morning everyone
<jubo2> G'morning ForceRecon
<lordievader> o/
<ForceRecon> is the sun up over where you guys are
<jubo2> \o lordievader
<lordievader> Hey jubo2
<lordievader> ForceRecon: For a couple of hours already.
<ForceRecon> what do you live in africa?
<ForceRecon> ahh south america
<ForceRecon> that's cool.. still dark here
<ForceRecon> on 5:18am
<ForceRecon> only*
<lordievader> I don't live in Africa.
<lordievader> Its 11:18 here.
<ForceRecon> Position of the Sun
<ForceRecon> On Wednesday, November 8, 2017 at 10:16:00 UTC the Sun is at its zenith at Latitude: 16° 41' South, Longitude: 21° 57' East
<ForceRecon> The ground speed is currently 444.41 meters/second
<ForceRecon> that is fast..
<lordievader> ForceRecon: maybe you want to move to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<ForceRecon> oh.. I was not aware
<ForceRecon> there was one
<ForceRecon> will do
<trevize> hello
<trevize> I have the strangest problem perhaps someone could help me
<trevize> I recently changed system region to  try to fix another error
<trevize> then I reverted back to my original region
<trevize> but now I have most of the widget texts messed up
<trevize> window titles on task manager have letters missing
<trevize> even clock has missing characters
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<chomwitt> i have serious stability issues with a ralink wifi card in xenial.
<aiena> I just installed kubnut 17.10 in a VM and I noticed that ifconfig is no longer available by default on the base system what is the reason for this is there a better alternative to list interfaces. Is only network manager available?
<aiena> *kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ifconfig hs been replaced by ip add, altho ifconfig coommand still works on bare metal
<BluesKaj> dunno about vms
<BluesKaj> 'scuse the spelling
<BluesKaj> alewife,^
<BluesKaj> aiena, ^
<aiena> BluesKaj: thanks
<aiena> BluesKaj: and what about ifup, ifdown?
<lordievader> Those have not been replaced.
<lordievader> aiena: ^
<aiena> lordievader: Ok thank you
<ajbone> Hello, I've used debian on my pc for years and have now decided to switch to ubuntu. All thats held me back is not wanting to part with KDE desktop. Is there an option of KDE in ubuntu or if not, would kubuntu have all the functionality of ubuntu?  Thanks1;2c1;2c
<lordievader> Kubuntu is Ubuntu + KDE, if I understand your question correctly.
<ajbone> sounds perfect. sorry I read my question again and its not very clear. Would kubuntu have a software repository that is in sync with or very close to ubuntu?
<lordievader> Kubuntu builds on Ubuntu. It uses the same repo.
<ajbone> awesome, thanks a lot for your help =)
<slawek> Hi
<viewer|80984> hi there, im pretty new to linux and kubuntu
<viewer|80984> i set my wallpaper and after i reboot it just sets it back to black
<valorie> viewer|80984: how did you set it?
<valorie> and which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<viewer|80984> i set it through Desktop Settings
<viewer|80984> and how do i check which version?
<valorie> any KDE application Help > about
<valorie> or krunner / alt+f4 About
<viewer|80984> kubuntu 16.014, kde plasma 5.5.5
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I always right-click on the desktop and "configure desktop"
<valorie> I don't see any "desktop settings" as such
<viewer|80984> i havent updated kde, i might want to do that
<valorie> but then I'm running a much newer plasma and kwin
<viewer|80984> yeah kubuntu has 5.5.5, and im going to upgrade it to 5.8 to see if it will be better
<valorie> you are running 16.04 with no upgrades or updates?
<valorie> I believe we're up to 16.04.3 by now
<valorie> you want to keep that up-to-date for security, if nothing else
<viewer|80984> so how do i update everything?
<viewer|80984> sudo apt update?
<slawek> hello
<valorie> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgraded
<valorie> oops
<valorie> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<valorie> no d on the end
<valorie> update merely brings your source repos up to date
<valorie> the upgrade part actually upgrades the software you have installed
<viewer|80984> then reboot?
<valorie> if it says to, which it presumably will
<slawek> I am having a problem with sound after upgrade - no soundcard is detected
<valorie> slawek: upgrade from what to what?
<slawek> just apt-get upgrade
<valorie> from what?
<valorie> we have two supported LTS, last release and our new one
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<slawek> 17.10 - actually
<valorie> ok
<valorie> me too
<valorie> are you running backports or any other PPAs, slawek?
<viewer|80984> valorie after i update kde plasma with backports will i have too reboot and change the desktop enviroment, or does it upgrade plasma all together
<valorie> viewer|80984: ? once you reboot, you are upgraded
<valorie> there should be nothing to do after that
<slawek> @ubottu - I am checking your links
<valorie> if you are still on stock 16.04, it will take awhile; there are lots of upgrades to do
<valorie> whether or not you use backports
<viewer|80984> okay cool, i got it figured out
<slawek> okay - I've checked the basics troubleshooting for sound problems
<slawek> soundcard is detected
<valorie> cool
<slawek> seems to be activated
<valorie> I usually just use alsamixer first
<slawek> valorie - I used it as well
<valorie> so often something is muted for some reason
<slawek> everything that is used is with ++
<slawek> so also looks fine
<slawek> the problem is, that in KDE sound options, there is no soundacr at all
<slawek> to be more precise - no sound device to playbackas well as record audio
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> how about pavucontrol?
<valorie> if that isn't installed, it's the easiest way to mess with pulseaudio
<valorie> if you don't like it you can always uninstall
<mpc> so what's the best wiki/info about fully loading your kodi box?
<valorie> !kodi
<slawek> the aplay command says that the device is budy
<valorie> hmmm
<slawek> *busy
<valorie> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (executable binaries). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:17.3+dfsg1-3 (artful), package size 10 kB, installed size 59 kB
<slawek> "connection to pulseaudio failed" :/
<valorie> mpc -- I don't know
<valorie> oh gosh, slawek
<slawek> that is what pavucontrol says
<valorie> this is my suggestion -- make a new user, called Testsound or something
<valorie> you don't even have to log out of this session, but log into that one
<valorie> and see if your sound works
<valorie> if it does, you know it is something in your configs
<valorie> or in ~/.local possibly
<slawek> let me check that
<slawek> hi again - unfortunately no sound on new user account
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> sounds like somewhere along the line your soundcard isn't supported
<slawek> hmm, yesterday it was :)
<valorie> I guess you could purge pulseaudio and see if that helps?
<slawek> it worked fine
<valorie> I mean, you can always re-install
<slawek> okay, we see
<valorie> what exactly was upgraded, slawek?
<valorie> I'm no expert -- just have wrestled with sound issues in the past myself
<slawek> valorie - kernel for sure - it asked for reboot
<slawek> besides - just some icon packs
<slawek> reboot brb in a minutr
<valorie> hmmm
<slawek> valorie - purging pulseaudio worked fine - thanks!
<slawek> now I just do not have the sound control icon ;)
<slawek> but I am googling the package name :)
<slawek> okay - kmix is just fine
<valorie> cool, glad that worked for you
<valorie> perhaps next kernel will fix whatever the problem was
<slawek> I suppose so
<valorie> my next suggestion was going to be booting into the previous kernel to find out if that was the culprit
<slawek> anyway - almost half a year w/o sound problem - and bam! here it is
<slawek> it used to be a pain in the a** for me couple of years ago
<slawek> now I supposed it is already gon
<slawek> *gonr
<valorie> so many working parts -- it's amazing when it *does* work
<John85> lo
<John85> i need help setting up ufw....i have tried google,  but still have no idea what ports and what adresses i should allow or block
#kubuntu 2017-11-09
<valorie> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<valorie> John85: it is already set up afaik
<valorie> although you can tweak it
<valorie> !info ufw-kde
<ubottu> ufw-kde (source: ufw-kde): KDE KCM to configure and control the Uncomplicated Firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 473 kB, installed size 901 kB
<valorie> ok, we still have that I guess
<John85> i installed ufw-kde,  but cant see it in my apps,  im assuming that is CL based as well?
<John85> ok...i got gufw installed and running now,  thanks :)
<John85> im guessing once i close that it will just run in the background and i can forget about it
<valorie> john51: ufw-kde is a "kcm" which means KDE control module
<valorie> not really an app
<valorie> it will show up in systemsettings or just alt+space type ufw and you'll go right to it
<viewer|71433> i have the lateset version of kde and kubuntu but everytime i reboot my lock screen is a solid color
<viewer|71433> even after setting it in System Settings > Screen Locking > Wallpaper
<eagles051387> hey guys is it possible to join a kubuntu machine to a windows active directory domain?
<hateball> eagles051387: Yes
<hateball> eagles051387: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryHowto
<eagles051387> hateball: one problem
<eagles051387> hateball: thats out dated as windows server 2003 is no longer supported in the sense its been end of lifed
<lordievader> Good morning
<hiThereHello___> hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> How come my computer does sleep when I leave my computer open?
<BluesKaj> rodrigograca31, probly because you are still using the default timer in system settings>power management >energy saving
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I changed this to 5 mins for everything on ac power and battery
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick, R13ose , well then it takes only 5mins instead if the default 10 :-)
<lordievader> R13ose (IRC): Perhaps something is running which keeps it awake?
<R13ose> lordievader: how do I find that out?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, you said "my computer does sleep" and you say it doesn;t ?
<R13ose> I meant doesn't sleep
<BluesKaj> ok
<R13ose> This did a few days ago
<BluesKaj> then like lordievader says, you have something running in the background
<R13ose> I am not sure what that is
<lordievader> R13ose (IRC): Does manually trigger a sleep/suspend work?
<R13ose> How do I try?
<lordievader> R13ose (IRC): In Krunner search for suspend.
<BluesKaj> right click on the dektop choose leave, then a suspend option shows
<R13ose> Both work
<lordievader> Is powerdevil running?
<R13ose> How do I know?
<lordievader> There should be a service in System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Background Services
<R13ose> I don't see powerdevil there
<lordievader> Hmm, things may have changed.
<R13ose> Running 17.10
<lordievader> BluesKaj (IRC): Does this work on your pc?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, there's no power option in startup services on my desktop pc or ,y laptop on 17.10
<BluesKaj> saystem settings power>management is the only option on both
<lordievader> I meant does auto suspend after an idle time work for you?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I have it defeated , prefer manual control
<lordievader> Yeah, same here.
<zetheroo> what is the Kubuntu alternative for gvfs-mount?
<lordievader> gvfs is that the Gnome automount stuff?
<zetheroo> yes
<lordievader> We have KIO.
<hateball> kio-slaves is the... yea
<zetheroo> odd ... when I search 'kubuntu auto mount shares' in Google I get nothing like that ...
<zetheroo> at the moment I have a script (for Ubuntu) which mounts our network shares on user login.
<zetheroo> this uses the gvfs-mount command
<lordievader> zetheroo (IRC): See System-Settings -> Removable Storage
<BluesKaj> google hates kubuntu, ubuntu always gets precedence
<zetheroo> lordievader: ok, will try that
<zetheroo> lordievader: seems like that's only for disks and such
<zetheroo> any other clues to getting shares to auto-mount on user login?
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> Hi. I want to know how to use ZRAMCTL, do you have any links about that? Version for dummies, please. Thank you.
<genii> @IMR3D You could always start by reading https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/blockdev/zram.txt
<timmytimpson> help
<genii> !details | timmytimpson
<ubottu> timmytimpson: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<genii> I guess he couldn't articulate his issue
<KDE-ubuntu> hello
<KDE-ubuntu> is there a way to install
<KDE-ubuntu> KDE meta-package in ubuntu studio?
<KDE-ubuntu> but, I would like to keep the boot - splash where it is written "ubuntu studio for creative human beings"
#kubuntu 2017-11-10
<valorie> KDE-ubuntu: you can install kubuntu-desktop or KDE-full or whatever, but unless you login to the Kubuntu session, you'll still be in Ubuntu Studio
<valorie> however, depending on sofware versions, this might result in a bit of a mish-mash of applications and so forth
<valorie> and you might have to fiddle to keep lightdm as your bootloader, since Kubuntu provides SDDM
<valorie> instead
<KDE-ubuntu> lightdm and SDDM is a login manager, not a boot loader
<KDE-ubuntu> grub is a boot loader, or lilo
<KDE-ubuntu> is it somehow the login manager conected / linked to the boot splash?
<KDE-ubuntu> do I need to add ppa in Xenial Xerus 16.04.3 LTS for KDE-meta, or it just fine to search kde plasma and install everything?
<KDE-ubuntu> if it breaks..., uhm well, it will break and I will reinstall the os
<user|45301> hello
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was removed by: IMR3D
<user|79523> how to upgrade from kubuntu 16.04 to 17.10
<lordievader> You must first upgrade to 16.10, then you can upgrade to 17.04, and then finally you can upgrade to 17.10. Reinstalling directly to 17.10 is probably easier.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<someone_> Hi
<someone_> anyone?
<someone_> I have downloaded kubntu 17.10 through torrent but after I checked from sha265sum of the file it is not the same as on kubuntu's website , why ?
<BluesKaj> where did you download it from?
<someone_> I downloaded torrent file from kubuntu website
<BluesKaj> try the md5
<someone_> but kubuntu website does not contain md5
<someone_> https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads
<BluesKaj> why the alternative?
<someone_> this is the page that I downloaded the torrent file from it .
<someone_> as I know if I downloaded a file by torrent the hash should be as the orginal file without problems , but I don't what is this weird problem, Is that mean some hacking happened on kubuntu torrent file ?
<lordievader> Or, the hash is outdated.
<lordievader> someone_: Does it match http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.10/release/SHA256SUMS
<someone_> lordievader No
<someone_> This is my sha265 of my file that I have:
<someone_> fc2b000346117b644d19277d8d6546fbf6d244651230cc5d3074aaadc5b25465  kubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<someone_> Could anyone download "kubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso" from torrent file which on this page https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads and check from what I say ?
<BluesKaj> whynot just try it yourself to see if itworks rather than asking others to download it
<someone_> BluesKaj  try what ? after I downloaded kubuntu 17.10 from that page I did not get the same sha265 hash as on kubuntu website
<someone_> Is not this a weird problem ? Does not that mean that torrent file has been corrupted or something happened to it?
<BluesKaj> difficult to know without trying it out
<someone_> BluesKaj Ok try it , if you have a fast internet connection you could do that within two minutes.
<someone_> Anyone download "kubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso" from torrent file which on this page https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads and checking from sha256 hash if it the same as on the page or not ?
<BluesKaj> I don't have a fast connection here in the boonies
<nameless> someone_: yes, it's the same
<someone_> really , did you tried?
<nameless> really
<someone_> nameless Did you downloaded the torrent file which is on that page and checked from the sha256 ? Did you did that ?
<someone_> Is there any kubuntu developer here ?
<lordievader> someone_: They usually hang out in #kubuntu-devel
<someone_> Ok , thanks
<nameless> someone_: read my lips. i did that.
<someone_> so, What is the explain to what happened with me ?
<nameless> delete the iso file and restart the torrent
<someone_> ok
<nameless> better still, download the torrent file again too
<someone_> The problem has been solved , Thank you .
<agiorg_> ciao
<agiorg_> !list
<ubottu> agiorg_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was added by: IMR3D
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> Is the MySQLD service present in a typical installation with Kubuntu or do I have it installed without wanting to? Thank you.
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @IMR3D, Hello, it should be already installed since akonadi uses it
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> I'm sorry, but I tested this system with exactly the same applications, configurations that I had in Linux Mint KDE (latest versions of both), but, Kubuntu, with prolonged use, has serious performance problems and with the administration of RAM ( I have 7 gigas). The same conditions and tests, but very different results.
#kubuntu 2017-11-11
<viewer|55401> hello, I encountered odd upgrade probelem where installing the last initrd.image....48.generic failed due to out of disk space. the boot partition is 250MB and 6mb free
<viewer|55401> so all from terminal Isudo rm about 6 initrd.image...xyz.generics dated from consecutive years past. I leave the initrd.46.generic file  and the there is 120mb free
<viewer|55401> so I do the sudo apt-get -f upgrade  and it runs through for over half an hr or more and then fails installing initrd....48.generic due to out of disk space on partition boot.
<viewer|55401> and all the initrd.image....30-38 range .generic files all came back dateed today instead of years ago.,
<viewer|55401> yes I actually backed up the boot partition before doing anything ;^)
<viewer|55401> aside from being curious why it regenerated the previous years initrd files, I am more curious if there is another option  to upgrade besides Resizing the Boot Partition?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ned300889> howdy blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi ned300889
<ned300889> what brings you here this morn
<BluesKaj> I'm here every morning :-)
<ned300889> i suppose there's worse way's to pass time :-)
<BluesKaj> usually up early so this ia what I do most mornings
<BluesKaj> ia=is
<ned300889> ahhh fair enough then.I need to get on with things anyhow so was nice having a brief chat will be back online laters.,#
<jonah> does anyone know how I can get two monitors fired up? I'm on Intel video drivers but both screens just show the same thing... Display settings also just show one monitor. any help really appreciated
<jonah> i'm running 17.10
<BluesKaj> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<BluesKaj> jonah, ^
<jonah> BluesKaj: Hi sorry I asked in ubuntu first as usually I get more users responding there but after no replies for a while thought I'd best ask here too as I use Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> jonah, muliple monitors isn't my strong suit...kde/plasma has problems with them on various gpus
<jonah> BluesKaj: is xorg.conf no longer used in ubuntu/kubuntu these days?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu uses wayland as an option at login I believe , kde plasma does not ..and nouveau is the only driver for nvidia gpus that support wayland on kde
<BluesKaj> so kde/plasma default is still X11/xorg
<jonah> BluesKaj: ah ok so if I try set up an xorg.conf file it will still read it in kubuntu then?
<BluesKaj> yes , afaik
<IrcsomeBot> <Syams Qomar> Anyone is using Shamela's dictionary?
<IrcsomeBot> <Syams Qomar> Anyone is using Shamela Library?
<BluesKaj> Syams Qomar , this Kubuntu support only, not a chit chat channel
<xstreuner> Hi everyone. I have just resumed my computer from suspension and I have no sound (from neither headphones or pc speakers). I'm on kubuntu 17.10 (but I had this problem also with ubuntu 16.04.3)
<casa> !list
<ubottu> casa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<floogy> Hi, what is the default kind to start pulseaudio in KDE on logon or bootup?
<floogy> I got no sound unless I issue pulseaudio -D manually in a bash terminal.
<BluesKaj> floogy, try /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<floogy> What do you mean by saying try pulseaudio? which pulseaudio points to that file, so I did already, but manually.
<floogy> Put it into a self created bash script, I guess. But I'm wondering what might be the default method in kde@ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> or make a bash scrpt with kate in your /home/user dir and place it in system settings>startup and shutdown>autostart>scriptfile
<BluesKaj> placing the path to pulsaudio namely /usr/bin/pulseaudio in the script should start it
<BluesKaj> it works in the konsole
<IrcsomeBot> Syams Qomar was removed by: Syams Qomar
<floogy> >Yes, I know. Still eager to know the default way to do it ;)
<BluesKaj> floogy, you are missing a lib file somewhere
<floogy> Blueskay, do you mean  `sudo egrep -v '^;|^#|^ *$'  /usr/lib/systemd/user/pulseaudio.service | grep Exec`
<floogy> What gives ls -lhd /etc/systemd/system/{pu,pa}*
<floogy>  on your system, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> floogy, to autocomplete users nicks type the fidrst 3 letters or so then use the tab key
<BluesKaj>  /usr/bin/pulseaudio invokes the app in the konsole ...try it
<BluesKaj> read what i write pls
<ZetFury> alt+shift+f12 stop/start compositor, but can this be done via terminal too?
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was removed by: IMR3D
<BluesKaj> ok ...BBL
<floogy> BluesKaj, you're saying "<BluesKaj> floogy, you are missing a lib file somewhere", therefore I pointed to such a lib file. Then I asked what your systemd folder contains beginning with pa or pu. Maybe I'm missing a link in that systemd folder to enable the service systemwide
<floogy> BluesKaj, have a nice evening, thank you.
<jonah> Hi I just got this motherboard and I'm finding the integrated intel graphics in kde awful: https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z370M%20Pro4/
<jonah> when I scroll in firefox it is all choppy - is that normal??
<aiena> just migrate from suse KDE to kubuntu. I just noticed that when I am zooming in to images, zooming in in inkscape I notice a bit of lag and I dont know the term screen tearing. It is not a hardware limitation because I have a GTX 1070 and the proprietary nvidia drivers. Is there something ik KDE triggering this?
<aiena> It never happened on suse KDE qhich was als kf5 but with an older Qt
<aiena> this is kubuntu 17.10
<aiena> hmm seems like an nvidia issue
<BluesKaj> aiena, install kubuntu-restricted-extras, that might help
<aiena> BluesKaj: it was actually "sync to vblank" being off by default in nvidia settings that was causing the tearing
<aiena> it became buttery smooth the moment that was enabled
<aiena> come to think of it this had been he issue before too but it was so long back I forgot about it
<aiena> *the
<BluesKaj> aiena, , good to hear, must be an oversight, similar to the automute in alsamixer left on by default
<aiena> so it was a GPU setting I was looking in the wrong places example compositor it may have nothing to do with KDE too
<BluesKaj> in nvidia X server settings
<BluesKaj> ok, I'll make note of that, altho mine was turned on, and I don't recall doing so.
<CoJaBo> How do I disable write-protect in an SDcard slot?
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, unmount it
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: ..?
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: There's not even a filesystem on the card; I can't write one, because it thinks it's read-only
<BluesKaj> does lsblk show it
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, try this, sudo usermod -G disk --append username
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: lsblk shows it, says it's readonly
<CoJaBo> Not sure whayt usermod would have to do with this
<BluesKaj> the run the command above it will your sernqame to the disk group
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> add
<CoJaBo> Root doesn't have those restrictions..
<CoJaBo> The actual device is showing up read-only; I need to override that somehow
<BluesKaj> oops username ..I need more light
<BluesKaj> CoJaBo, ok ,look  here if you're skeptical https://askubuntu.com/questions/249376/read-only-sd-cards
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: That answer is definitely wrong
<CoJaBo> Someone should report that answer actually, because running that command can break the system
<CoJaBo> 1 vote lol  "You need to be a member of group 'disk' to be able to write to the SD card." This is wrong and dangerous. – ijk Dec 11 '15 at 23:44
<BluesKaj> oh really? well I guess youknow better than me then so you can find the correct answer on your own.
<CoJaBo> I can't find the correct answer, but I know that wrecking user permissions is not going to fix a problem with root :P
<BluesKaj> that's only adding your username to the disk group , not wrecking user permissions .
<CoJaBo> BluesKaj: You can't add root to groups; that doesn't make sense
<BluesKaj> it's not root it's user
<CoJaBo> Root is the user
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<BluesKaj> nevermind I'm done here
<CoJaBo> Allowing arbitrary users full R/W access to raw partitions is just... insane
<BluesKaj>  arbitrary users?
<CoJaBo> Anything non-root
<BluesKaj> good luck
<CoJaBo> I think the cardreader is effectively dead. Another brand-new defective laptop :/
<BluesKaj> besides you're crossposting anyway
<CoJaBo> Because noone here can answer
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was added by: IMR3D
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> I have the latest update of Kubuntu and Plasma. Is there any way to remove the folder that represents the desktop? I mean, I do not want an active folder, only the wallpaper. I tried the desktop options but there is no option for that.  Thank you.
<viewer|45395> geepers I got a real stuck problem here. I posted at 9am. out of space on boot partition fails to install initrd.image....48.generic.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @IMR3D, In Desktop setting, set layout to 'Desktop' instead of folder view
<viewer|45395> After reboot, no go, GRUB boot off initrd.image.3.13.38 recovery mode
<BluesKaj> IMR3D right click on the desktop, choose 'configure desktop', then choose 'Desktop" in Layout instead of 'Folder View"
<viewer|45395> used dpkg fix pacakges and it runs through and fails for out of space on /boot for initrd.image.48 ithink.
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> Thanks, Rik, i can change it
<viewer|45395> mostimportantlly fromthe recovery menu I was able to boot and now have this desktop running. thank god the browser opened automatically because the font is so tiny I can read anything except the contents of a webpage with big font increases
<viewer|45395> how do I increase the size of desktop fonts? I cant see any of the words
<BluesKaj> viewer|45395, system settings>fonts
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was removed by: IMR3D
<viewer|45395> i just opened terminal but small window and impossible to read font
<BluesKaj> viewer|45395, Kmenu> system settings>fonts
<viewer|45395> so i loook at Kmenu and cant read the words. teh GEAR icon or the crossed tools icon?
<viewer|45395> teh gear icononly has the submenu items
<BluesKaj> yes
<viewer|45395> the crossed tools icon has about 10 icons on it
<BluesKaj> not sunmenu , there are actual apps
<viewer|45395> i do have a terminal open though and if there is a command line i could type might be more srtaight forward
<BluesKaj> the gui is much easier to use
<BluesKaj> in this case
<viewer|45395> if i can read it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @IMR3D, Great 😀
<viewer|45395> ok so i am yours , ive done lots of tech support but there is a visual problem on the screen
<BluesKaj> are you running as root or somethin?
<BluesKaj> or o0n a big screen monitor /tv?
<viewer|45395> hmmmm during boot recovery , it asked for password, after dpkg repair and going to boot normal, it brouhgt up desktop without request to login
<viewer|45395> ya this flat tv toshiba
<viewer|45395> it is my friends box :( i hope i dint fuck it entierly
<viewer|45395> still I can see the icons but cant read the words.
<BluesKaj> if you can manage to get into system settings , the icon has wrench and hammer crossed
<viewer|45395> ok wrench hammer i seee that one
<viewer|45395> whats the font icon?
<viewer|45395> it has three icons
<viewer|45395> i take the bottom one
<BluesKaj> double T
<viewer|45395> also a crossed tool
<viewer|45395> aha
<viewer|45395> now in TT
<viewer|45395> but cant really read it arg
<BluesKaj> all fonts button is on the right on the bottom
<viewer|45395> under gear icon is a Binoculars and a Star
<viewer|45395> on bottom buttons start at left corner
<viewer|45395> no buttons on bottom right
<viewer|45395> the life jacket must be help
<BluesKaj> all fonts button on the far right , it's the bottom button if you chose fonts
<BluesKaj> nope you're on the wromg page
<viewer|45395> ok so with TT open where do I find    fonts to choose?
<viewer|45395> ah
<viewer|45395> so now back at system tools
<viewer|45395> just hit the back arrow at top of TT wondow
<viewer|45395> beside TT icon is a screen icon and then a wrnech and gear then two people heads
<BluesKaj> its 2 Ts suoerimposed on top of esch other , one red and other black
<viewer|45395> ok so i just clicked on that
<viewer|45395> sothere are 3 panels
<viewer|45395> skiny left pain has 3 icons and the middel pain is wide with a long list of fonts and the write demostrates the font
<viewer|45395> painful pane
<BluesKaj> click the box in each pane and choose the font name, style and size
<BluesKaj> i'm on a panasonic tv and I use 17 size , the style and name are upt o you
<viewer|45395> clicking on items in middle pain just shows the font in right pane but doesnt allow me to change anything
<BluesKaj> you have to click the little box in the top left of the pane to enable it's options
<BluesKaj> it's actually above and to the left of the pane
<viewer|45395> another GEAR icon which has two items on drop down
<viewer|45395> binoculars and a star
<BluesKaj> there's no dropdown
<viewer|45395> i do believe this is 14.04
<BluesKaj> oh , no wonder
<viewer|45395> dangers
<viewer|45395> if I can repartiont boot sector for space teh apt-get -f upgrade will be able to complete
<viewer|45395> not boot sector
<viewer|45395> boot partition
<BluesKaj> haven't used 14.04 fo 3 yrs, plasma5 has changed  the look of system settings
<viewer|45395> and cmd line for increasing system font size
<viewer|45395> and cmd line?
<BluesKaj> why are you using a boot paritition , it's not necessary . a separate / (rro)  partition is a good idea  as is a /home partition
<viewer|45395> damng
<viewer|45395> ANY cmd line
<BluesKaj> ro=root
<viewer|45395> cuz this is how I found the box, with a dedicated boot parttion of 250mb
<viewer|45395> 6mb free
<BluesKaj> anyway the system settings font setup hasn't changed much iirc
<BluesKaj> think you're choosing the wrong option  choose fonts , not font amagment
<BluesKaj> err font management
<viewer|45395> so after clicking on TT the window i get does not seem to have any indicator for  Fonts Management vs Fonts
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was added by: IMR3D
<BluesKaj> viewer|45395, theres a row of buttons on the far right the bottom one should be 'AdjustAll Fonts"
<BluesKaj> after choosing that you should see the font panes with checkboxes above and tp the left of each pane
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> Just to say that the same Plasma gadgets that I had in Linux Mint KDE (latest version and that worked without problems, just a few bugs) here in Kubuntu consume an enormity of resources (I have 7 gigas of RAM). So if you have performance problems, try turning off everything related to Plasma.
<viewer|45395> on my window, there are 4 buttons under the left pane and 2 buttons under the middle pane which lists fonts and those two icons are a big PLUS anda BIG minus
<viewer|45395> there are two more buttons below the four buttons of theleft pane
<viewer|45395> and no buttons what so ever onthe right side
<viewer|45395> above the right pane there is a T with a drop down and a field to type in beside it
<BluesKaj> https://askubuntu.com/questions/162603/how-do-i-change-system-wide-font-settings-in-kubuntu    viewer|45395
<viewer|45395> oh thanks
<viewer|45395> aathis T drop down has 8 items on it
<BluesKaj> you'll see what i mean on that page
<BluesKaj> it's not a dropdown
<viewer|45395> ya mine looks nothing like that
<BluesKaj> if it's 14.04 , it should
<viewer|45395> ok so whats that cmd line to illustrate the live running version
<viewer|45395> i shall try hard to read it
<BluesKaj> viewer|45395, lsb_release -a
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was removed by: IMR3D
<viewer|45395> 14.04.05 lts
<viewer|45395> on the plus side, ctrl shift +  increases the font size int eh terminal I can read it fully clear
<viewer|45395> yah for temrinal
<BluesKaj> also works in the browser
<viewer|45395> ya it works in browser but not on browser menu items
<viewer|45395> only in the web page portion itself
<viewer|45395> but i can edit confi files fromthe temrinal now
<viewer|45395> i think i found the screen shot you sent me
<viewer|45395> via system settings, the top left icon is a person and beside that I THINK IT SAYS Application Appearance
<viewer|45395> ya hooo I was able to increase a font in that same window and can read a little bit more
<viewer|45395> yes I just hit apply and it worked every where
<viewer|45395> wellit worked almost every where
<viewer|45395> a new terminal window is still tiny font
<viewer|45395> however I think i can proceed to resize the boot partition
<rima> hello
<BluesKaj> viewer|45395, yeah, must bea UEFI/GPT setup, forgot about the required /boot
<viewer|45395> SO I am in Partition Manager and well to resize the boot partition, I presume I need to UnMount it and also unmount the other parttion which takes up the rest of the drive.
<viewer|45395> and really, IF I DO THAT will this system just hang?
<viewer|45395> or will i beable to proceed with resize?
<valorie> viewer|45395: run a backup on your data first
<valorie> it will relieve your mind
<viewer|45395> i bacccked up boot partition yesterday onto the larger partition
<viewer|45395> shite
<viewer|45395> so in partition maanger there is
<viewer|45395> right click has unmount on menu
<viewer|45395> and /dev/sda2  extended I can select resize but change nothing. on right click menu is Mount instead of UnMount
<viewer|45395> and as a sub entry /dev/sda5    of type unknown and rightmenu has mount instead o f unmount
<viewer|45395> how is it that sda 2 is not mounted when I am running this desktop wiht a full boot partition mounted
<viewer|45395> oh if imliuck this running off of RAM FS
<viewer|45395> im gonna unmount that bgoot and try the resize
<viewer|45395> if it hangs when I restart it will remount and hopefully with proper font
<viewer|45395> so it unmounted and now I can ersize the /boot partition as smaller but not larger
<viewer|45395> the /dev/sda2  extended allows me to click resize but wont allow changing the actual number sof the size
<viewer|45395> not too happy , gonna haev to try again tomorrow
<DaneGeld> Hi guys. I'm having trouble with my PC at home. Currently on 16.04.3 LTS, wanting to upgrade to latest release, 17.10, and I'm getting errors from python when running do-release-upgrade -d.
<DaneGeld> They're in terminal, and I can't remember the command to get any output sent to a file, so I can show you what it's doing.
<DaneGeld> Hello again. Sorry for the break, I got pulled to do a system restart.  Does anyone have any idea how to fix the problem I mentioned please? It's preventing me upgrading.
<DaneGeld> Basically, I run do-release-upgrade -d and get about 7 lines of python related errors.
<valorie> DaneGeld: have you updated and full-upgraded everything before doing that?
<valorie> you will have to do TWO upgrades, by the way
<DaneGeld> yep
<valorie> turn off LTS first, then upgrade to 16.10, then 17.04, then 17.10
<DaneGeld> apt-get update  and apt-get upgrade right after
<valorie> it will take quite awhile
<valorie> not upgrade -- either dist-upgrade if you use apt-get still
<valorie> or apt full-upgrade
<DaneGeld> how do I turn off LTS? I thought that was the -d in the do-release-upgrade command
<valorie> easiest way is in muon, discover or synaptic, whichever you use
<DaneGeld> none. I do all my upgrades via command line
<valorie> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> not sure how to do that in the cli
<DaneGeld> well there must be something in the CLI or none of the apps would be able to do it.  Everything must have a command somewhere :)
<valorie> of course
<valorie> I simply don't know what it IS, anddon't have time to google for that right now
<valorie> but before going further, is there something that keeps you from just doing a fresh install?
<valorie> it will be much faster
<DaneGeld> yes, I have a lot of stuff on here, and my machine is very old. I don't like keep wiping stuff and starting again, my poor hard drives can barely stand the pressure as it is!
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | DaneGeld
<ubottu> DaneGeld: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<valorie> oh thanks, krytarik
<krytarik> Sure.
<valorie> DaneGeld: please be sure you have good backups
<valorie> "poor old hard drives" sounds chancy
<DaneGeld> thanks :)
<DaneGeld> This is my third frankenstein valorie - it's built from spares and has hard drives from 4 other PCs sitting in it, plus two laptops :D
<DaneGeld> Total cap of about 3TB
<valorie> I reuse old hard drives too
<valorie> and have backups!
<DaneGeld> yeah, trouble is I have nowhere to backup to!
<DaneGeld> All the HDDs are in use
<DaneGeld> anyway, upgrade is now underway to zesty, then onto artful. I smell a long night ahead
<valorie> 4T backup drives at Costco are about $75 last I checked
<valorie> cheaper than insurance!
<DaneGeld> I might look at getting a ready made PC at some point. I just love a challenge, is all.
<DaneGeld> anyhow, i'm gonna quit for now - the upgrade is progressing and i need to start closing things down to get ready for them to be upgraded. See ya on the other side
<valorie> well, I did that upgrade path to test before Artful release, so I know it works
#kubuntu 2017-11-12
<supermom2586> How can I make A new login I don't know the password to the old account
<oerheks> supermom2586, just reset your password, if you haven' t encrypted your kubuntu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<supermom2586> authentication required password to do anything,Make a new account,ect.....
<deku_> Hey. Does the live CD use Wayland? If not, is it possible to use it to try itout?
<deku_> Appears I have to start it myself, will try
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<viewer|81643> Hi folks, not sure if I'm right here. I've a problem with the icon location for my app. I've set Icon=appname in the desktop file and installed /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/appname.png. However, the icon does not show up in the launcher.
<guilherme__> Hi all
<guilherme__> What name of virtual keyboard in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> guilherme__, install florence
<DaneGeld> Hi guys, good evening.  I have a problem - I upgraded my kubuntu install last night from 16.04.3 to 17.04 in prep to move up to artful.  My 17.04 system won't run - plasmashell is crashing on startup and constantly respawning.
<DaneGeld> Without being able to get to the network icon, I can't connect the install to the net and try to fix this from CLI. Anyone got any ideas, besides a fresh install, which I really don't want to do?
<Prototype> ello
<Prototype> quick question
<Prototype> i want to watch something on my TV,  but my laptop is treating my TV and my laptop as two seperate displays..
<Prototype> how do i get my TV showing whats on my laptop?
<Prototype> wow..i just figured it out...after clicking just about everything in display settings lol
<rgb-one> Hey
<rgb-one> Anyone know how to pass audio to a tv screen in 17.10?
<soee> rgb-one: via hdmi?
<rgb-one> yea
<soee> rgb-one: change audio output in system settingd
<rgb-one> got some help on #kde, thanks though
<rgb-one> yea sorted it out
<DaneGeld> Hi.  Right, I appear to have gotten to the bottom of the problem I was talking about earlier.  I have downloaded a new iso of Artful, gone to install it, and discovered what is broken.  It's not plasmashell, it's the driver for my GPU which is causing plasmashell to die, or vice versa, I can't decide.
<DaneGeld> valorie was helping me with the upgrade info last night, when I changed from LTS to normal distribution, and it doesn't appear to have gone well.
<DaneGeld> Not their fault, certainly, more likely a broken module or something has gone feet up in the water
<user|64584> Hello All
<user|64584> Is anyone around for some help
<DaneGeld> Depends on what you need help with! I can do some things, but nothing too complicated :)
<user|64584> Okay, thanks
<user|64584> :)
<user|64584> I am having problems with the task bar
<DaneGeld> What kind of problems?
<user|64584> When I open several firefox's it spread them across the entire bar instead of grouping them on top of another like windows
<user|64584> mozilla firefox
<DaneGeld> yeah. If i remember rightly, that is in the task manager settings.  one sec while i pull up something
<DaneGeld> Oooook. He'll be back :)
<user|82419> Hello. I was the one just talking about help with the taskbar
<DaneGeld> yes, hello again!
<user|82419> Hi! :)
<DaneGeld> Right, I haven't changed this setting for a long time, but I believe I can help you.
<user|82419> I made some changes, trying change it. Now when I minimize firefox
<user|82419> for example, this window. When I go to open firefox again, it opens a whole new firefox,
<user|82419> and this window, is kinda hidden
<DaneGeld> Right click on the task bar, and select task manager settings
<user|82419> Great!!
<user|82419> I don't have that setting
<DaneGeld> ok, one moment
<DaneGeld> what version of kubuntu are you running
<user|82419> panel options> add widgets>add panel
<user|82419> i'm not exactly sure. I believe 5.10
<user|82419> how do I found out
<user|82419> I'm using kabuntu 16.04
<user|82419> but it has the plasma desktop built into it
<DaneGeld> hm
<valorie> DaneGeld: you may have to run `sudo apt install -f` where f=fix
<valorie> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure a few times
<valorie> along with full-upgrade
<DaneGeld> thanks valorie - you couldn't help user|82419 while you're here, could you? I'm trying to remember how to group in the taskbar, and I've not done it for ages!
<valorie> sprinkled in
<DaneGeld> I did that, it's properly broken with a side of "what the hell?" thrown in
<DaneGeld> I am gonna start fresh with 17.10 from new
<valorie> DaneGeld: just go ahead and upgrade to the next?
<valorie> ok
<user|82419> I have to do this to fix the taskbar setting??
<valorie> user|82419: if you want one firefox, why not open new tabs?
<valorie> that's the point of tabs
<DaneGeld> no, valorie was talking to me, user|82419 - apologies for the confusion.
<user|82419> ohh, no worries
<user|82419> its more like a taskmanager issue
<valorie> user|82419: if you want separate instances of FF, wouldn't you want them individually on the taskbar?
<user|82419> not the taskbar
<valorie> not sure what you mean by taskmanager
<user|82419> yes, but it stack them horizontally . I would like them stacked vertically
<user|82419> *stacks*
<user|82419> but before I fix that. I need to figure out why if I was to minimize this window in firefox, I can't bring this window back up
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> well, I've recently pretty much abandoned FF for Falkon
<valorie> but it sounds to me like you want a separate taskbar for firefox perhaps, on the left or right side of your screen
<valorie> which you can quite easily have
<user|82419> I will have to look into that browser, I have never heard of that one. Another browser I use alot is brave
<user|82419> use to when I open ff, it would open another window on the task bar
<user|82419> that windows would allow me to click it and go into that particular firefox
<user|82419> now when I open ff, that bar/taskbar isn't there anymore
<valorie> I've never heard of brave
<valorie> Falkon is the re-branded and moving-into-KDE Qupzilla
<valorie> it's already better IMO
<user|82419> yea, its great! No cookies are saved, and skips advertisement
<valorie> but it's not yet had an official release
<user|82419> I'll check it out
<valorie> I'm using it from a PPA which I trust
#kubuntu 2018-11-05
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot1> <wizzyceiro> Morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Duong Ngo> Hello! My ibus icon doesn't appear on Panel bar, how to show it?
<IrcsomeBot> <Duong Ngo> Hello! My ibus icon doesn't appear on Panel bar while it's still running in the background?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Anyone has internet problems on Kubuntu 18.04 and 18.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <Waldbursche> @Velizar Peshev, No
<IrcsomeBot> Danceswithcats was added by: Danceswithcats
<IrcsomeBot> <Danceswithcats> Hi, I've installed Kubuntu on a quad-core machine with 4gig RAM, and I love its appearance and the PIM. However, it has frozen twice now, when I was doing nothing on it, except that it was playing music through Cantata. Complete freeze, which I waited on for ten minutes each time, to see if it would resolve itself. I've never had similar with Ubuntu under Unity or Gnome. Any idea what it might be? It's pretty much a fresh
<IrcsomeBot> install, apart from setting up my email accounts and populating the Cantata library from an external hard drive.
#kubuntu 2018-11-06
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Has anyone successfully got Droidcam (or other phone webcam software) working on Kubuntu over USB?
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> hello
<ghostcube> hi folks, i upgraded to 18.10 yesterday, and now i need to do alsa force-reload on every boot, i tried a lot , setting audio group, purge alsa.base and pulseaudio and reinstall them nothing works so far still no change
<ghostcube> hmm ok this seems to be a bug in 18.10
<ghostcube> so, alsamixer shows all sound devices properly, all cards are unmuted im in audio grop all is purged and new installed pulse config is created new, where to file a bug? pulseaudio?
<est31> ghostcube: why do you have to force-reload alsa
<est31> what is your symptom
<ghostcube> i upgraded to 18.10 from 18.04 and only got dumy output, but i think i found it
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1801538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210472 in timidity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1801538 Timidity daemon doesn't play nice with pulse audio" [High,Confirmed]
<ghostcube> will try this now every other workarround isnt working
<est31> ghostcube: I'm asking because I myself had a very similar bug
<est31> I worked around by changing the output jack
<ghostcube> yeah jack works :D
<ghostcube> i just wantet to run pulseaudio for some reasons
<ghostcube> i try the tmidity remove
<ghostcube> brb
<est31> no, the output socket
<ghostcube> ah, ok sorry
<ghostcube> misunderstood :)
<est31> I don't even have tmidity installed...
<est31> hmmm my bug is different then I guess
<ghostcube> whats your bug?
<ghostcube> i have tmidity installled so i think this will solve my probs
<ghostcube> brb have to check if it works
<ghostcube> ha! it worked
<valorie> what is timidity?
<valorie> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-41 (bionic), package size 575 kB, installed size 1527 kB
<valorie> ah
<ghostcube> its just a command line tool that can play midi files
<ghostcube> but it seems to be an regression, cause the original bug filed against timidity is from 2008
<ghostcube> in 18.04 all worked fine it startet right after the update last night
#kubuntu 2018-11-07
<BluesKaj> 'Mornng folks
<john3voltas[m]> Hi fellows
 * john3voltas[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/uOtHMladutKlubgnPTopRgML >
<john3voltas[m]> is there a place where I can find fresh daily iso's for cosmic?
<acheronuk> john3voltas[m]: no, as cosmic is released
<john3voltas[m]> acheronuk (IRC): but bionic is released too...
<john3voltas[m]> right?
<acheronuk> john3voltas[m]: bionic 18.04.2 point release is not. that is due in the new year
<john3voltas[m]> acheronuk (IRC): are you telling me that these daily images may be less stable than the release image?
<john3voltas[m]> I just thought you were adding vulnerability patches to them
<BluesKaj> john3voltas[m], here's the stable image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.10/release/
<BluesKaj> so far
<john3voltas[m]> BluesKaj (IRC): those are not daily images
<acheronuk> john3voltas[m]: the bionic daily isos are testing images leading up to the 18.04.2 release in February. they should in theory be stable, but have not been fully QAd as the end release image will be
<john3voltas[m]> shoot... 😞
<john3voltas[m]> I thought they were deemed stable, as stable or more than the release ISO
<BluesKaj> dailies are usually restricted to dev OSs afau=ik
<BluesKaj> afaik
<john3voltas[m]> thanks for the tip
<john3voltas[m]> so, there's no way i can refresh an iso just with the patches that were released afterwards?
<acheronuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<acheronuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<acheronuk> I have no idea if that still works though
<john3voltas[m]> acheronuk (IRC): me neither. but i'm going to give it a try in a couple of days.
<john3voltas[m]> thanks for the headsup
<Quantos> Hey guys
<Quantos> Long story short, running KUbuntu 18.04 and a dual boot with Win 7 pro on a seperate SSD
<Quantos> GRUB doesn't see the Windows partition
<Quantos> I've been trying to reinstall it to get it to see it, but I get a Recent Version Installed
<Quantos> And it won't do anything
<Quantos> I'm considering purging grub and then reinstalling it
<Quantos> I don't know if that's a bad idea or not though
<Quantos> Well, that didn't work
<Quantos> Well, that didn't work either
<BluesKaj> don't reinstall grub , just run sudo update-grub in the terminal
<Quantos> Yeah, that doesn't work either
#kubuntu 2018-11-08
<Quantos> I'm using KUbuntu 18.04, I'm trying to cofigure my mouse but I can't create a document in /usr/share/X11
<Quantos> I don't seem to have privs and when I check the properties all the options for privs are greyed out
<kalikatz> site claims KDE Telepathy, Kubuntu is already installed, but i dont see it, nor is it in software center. Has it been cancelled?
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> kalikatz: telepathy is dead upstream
<valorie> unsure if it is out of the archive yet but we don't provide it
<kalikatz> thanks valorie
<valorie> yw
<valorie> I wish they had kept it going but the APIs kept disappearing
<valorie> seemed little point
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <lulzx> @BluesKaj, Hello there!
<BluesKaj> Hi lulzx
<IrcsomeBot> <lulzx> @BluesKaj, omg a bot just replied to me
<john3voltas[m]> lols
<BluesKaj> lulzx, which bot ?
<IrcsomeBot> <lulzx> @BluesKaj, you
<john3voltas[m]> BluesKaj (IRC): he's referring to you :-P
<john3voltas[m]> he's kidding, ofc
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's also offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> <lulzx> @BluesKaj, ..and right now I ain't using kde either.
<BluesKaj> lulzx, then why are you here ?...if you want to chit-chat then join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mrokii> Hello. I tried to install hplip via Synaptic in 18.10, and the printer is shown as "ready", however there's this remarK in the printer-config-window: File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups" not available: No such file or directy.
<Mrokii> I wonder what I could do about that.
<aNullValue> could anyone point me in the correct direction for where i should look or start troubleshooting odd display issues? for example, in Konsole, "random" horizontal lines appear from time to time, which is extremely annoying. a photo of it (because if i attempt to take a screenshot, the problem disappears very briefly): https://www.flickr.com/gp/stemendrew/LQ318F
<aNullValue> this is kubuntu 18.10, on a Thinkpad X1 Carbon 6th Gen.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @aNullValue, Nvidia?
<aNullValue> IrcsomeBot: no, Intel UHD 620
<aNullValue> a friend of mine suggested that i add a device in xorg.conf.d to tell it to use the intel driver rather than xorg autodetecting... which has eliminated the apparent graphical problems (for at least a couple of hours), but i don't know if that's actually a "good" or proper solution
#kubuntu 2018-11-09
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jubo2> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2
<jubo2> I installed Thunderbird and stopped using Kmail (coz it is broken in various ways)
<BluesKaj> jubo2, I gave up on kmail long ago, it's too complex and clunky
<paulnoise> hi all, i have a problem with kde neon which you may be able to help with.  apturl wont work, when i open a link to install flash in firefox, it opens the box to install but does not let me select apturl
<paulnoise> https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulnoise/45075666784/in/dateposted-public/ heres the box that appears and will prbably describe it better
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> you might ask in #kde-neon, although most support is in the KDE forums
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> do you have a browser installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> if so, that should open the URLs
#kubuntu 2018-11-10
<keithzg[m]> Hmmm, I wonder why GUI performance on my one machine is so terribly slow now (like, really painfully; the launcher takes nearly a full second to show, for instance).
<keithzg[m]> Well, I was planning on getting the newer amdgpu driver on this 18.04 machine for the sake of Steam Play anyways, I guess I'll see if *that* fixes it, hah
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello Rik! @acheronuk Update: The keyboard not functioning at times in 18.10, that I previously mentioned, appears to happen after installing software - perhaps only .debs too.
<Quantos> Which keyboard is it?
<IrcsomeBot> Mikhail Borodin was added by: Mikhail Borodin
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Quantos, After installing a deb in 18.10 the keyboard temporarily looses input. Typing does not work. It seems to come good after 5 minutes - or a reboot. This did not happen before upgrading from 18:04. Keyboard? - whatever the Dell Precision 5520 uses! ?
<IrcsomeBot> <biki28> Fwd from iprakash: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/11/09/app-sales-nov-09-2018/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, I can't see how installing debs could possibly do that
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, That is what I thought, but it seems to be a pattern nonetheless!
<Quantos> Try a different keyboard
<Quantos> Try a different USB port too
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Quantos, FYI, the Dell Precision 5520 is a latop not desktop. I am using the in-built laptop keyboard. I do not have another keyboard nor intend on getting one -especially for a newish (5 month old) high end laptop that came configured and pre-installed with Linux. The keyboard works flawlessly and beautifully every time - except after installing a deb -and only on 18.10- as crazy as that sounds! 🤷‍♂️
<Quantos> So?
<Quantos> Connect a seperate keyboard to it
<Quantos> Try that
<Quantos> It's called troubleshooting
<Quantos> Why are you running 18.10 instead of 18.04?
<Quantos> 18.10 isn't a stable release
<acheronuk> 18.10 is the latest stable release
<Quantos> That's not a stable release
<acheronuk> Yes, it is. 19.04 is the dev release
<Quantos> Sigh, you don't know what you're referring to
<acheronuk> LOL. I do
<Quantos> A 'stable' release is one that's slated for LTS
<Quantos> No, you sadly don't know what you're talking about
<Quantos> I've been running Linux since SuSE 2
<acheronuk> no, that is your own personally chosen definition.
<Quantos> No
<Quantos> Stable
<Quantos>     After each mainline kernel is released, it is considered "stable." Any bug fixes for a stable kernel are backported from the mainline tree and applied by a designated stable kernel maintainer. There are usually only a few bugfix kernel releases until next mainline kernel becomes available -- unless it is designated a "longterm maintenance kernel." Stable kernel updates are released on as-needed basis, usually once a week.
<Quantos> It has nothing to do with whether it runs stable or not
<acheronuk> kernel stable release != ubuntu stable release
<Quantos> 18.10 is not a stable release
<Quantos> Learn to comprehend what you read
<acheronuk> it is. please stop posting misinformation in the channel
<Quantos> No it isn't
<Quantos> And it's not misinformation, the definition doesn't fit it
<Quantos> You must be a programmer
<acheronuk> the definition is nothing to do with ubuntu distro releases
<Quantos> Oh right
<Quantos> So the definition just floats on magical currents of air somewhere?
<acheronuk> Ubuntu stable releases are every six months. one of those every 2 years is long term support.
<Quantos> No they aren't
<Quantos> Those are dev releases
<Quantos> Programmers, wow
<acheronuk> no, with respect, they are not.
<Quantos> LOL
<Quantos> Whatever, pull your hat back down
<Quantos> The beta of the Cosmic Cuttlefish (to become 18.10) has now been released, and is available for download at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.10/beta/
<Quantos> This milestone features images for Kubuntu and other Ubuntu flavours.
<Quantos> Pre-releases of the Cosmic Cuttlefish are not encouraged for:
<Quantos> * Anyone needing a stable system
<Quantos> * Anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even frequent breakage.
<Quantos> They are, however, recommended for:
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-is-released-today/
<acheronuk> 18.10 is released as final and stable
<Quantos> Whatever, you have no clue
<Quantos> Dev releases are not called stable
<acheronuk> Seeing as I released it, I think I do
<Quantos> They may run stable
<Quantos> That does not make them stable
<Quantos> This is a word in the English language that has more than one definition
<Quantos> Wow
 * Quantos goes back to eating gummies and ice cream
<Quantos> Would you like a bowl?
<Quantos> acheronuk- I wasn't insulting your work, I'm not saying that the software doesn't run stable
<Quantos> Stable is a release that you don't lose support on every few months
<Quantos> I might be showing my age and using an antiquated definition, but that is what I meant
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<TheFerenOSDev> Hi
<BluesKaj> hi TheFerenOSDev
<Alexfrench> hi
<TheFerenOSDev> So, is anyone regarding Kubuntu Development online? Just that I made a thing to basically make an Initial Setup screen for Plasma, minus the actual initial setup window (basically GNOME Initial Setup, minus the window itself, but using Plasma), and I was wondering if they would maybe be interested in it...
<acheronuk> TheFerenOSDev: I will try to have a look at it sometime, or pass it to someone who can. thanks
<TheFerenOSDev> If anyone is then interested in it, though, guess I will drop a link to it, just know that is is flawed in a few parts, and it NEEDS SDDM in its current form... https://github.com/feren-OS/Feren-PoC-Initial-Setup-Shell
<BluesKaj> TheFerenOSDev, yeah, you could join #kubunru-devel  with that development
<TheFerenOSDev> I think that was spelt incorrectly, do you mean #kubuntu-devel ?
<BluesKaj> TheFerenOSDev, yes, my mistake
<n0yd> Hi, does the kubuntu installer or at least the live cd portion which you can install from, do they have onscreen keyboard? Ispilled ramen on the laptop so keyboard only has 2 working keys, and touchscreen aint working right either
<n0yd> sorry for ad/slow typing, im using win10 on screen keyboard. Once i install kubuntu i have a better solution for keyboatd which involves using a android device as a keyboard
<n0yd> so as long as the install has pn screen kbd, i should be fine
<n0yd> some insight would appreciated
<Quantos> Do you have a USB keyboard that you can connect?
<Quantos> The salt in the ramen probably isn't doing your motherboard any favours either
<Quantos> Hehe, almost typed flavours
<crimson_king> KDE printer settings doesn't offer HPLIP option to add printer.
<crimson_king> Kubuntu 18.10
<crimson_king> hplip is installed. On the other hand, I also have Ubuntu MATE 18.10, which has system-config-printer (GTK) and it works as expected
<TheFerenOSDev> TBH I've also had issues with the Plasma Printer Manager, too... ended up installing and patching 'system-config-printer' to make it visible in the Apps Menu and use that instead...
#kubuntu 2018-11-11
<keithzg[m]> Okay, damn, I really need to figure out how to fix rendering on this 18.04 machine, this is crazy, I can visibly see things redrawing as I move windows, open Yakuake, open the launcher, etc etc.
<keithzg[m]> I see Xorg using up tons of CPU, so perhaps for some reason 2D rendering is being offloaded to the CPU rather than the GPU? I can't see how that would have happened though, I have xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu installed and it was all working fine at least until relatively recently.
<emma> does anyone know any linux software that would let you annotate whatever window you are in, whatever app you are using, like write and draw on the screen. Like the idea of Microsoft Ink?
<keithzg[m]> Hmm, I was wondering if some recent power failures had crippled the GPU, but nope, it works fine if I reboot into the neglected Windows 10 install I have on a cheap old SSD in that box. Hmmm. In this world without Xorg config files, what could even be setting things wrong?
<ccb0x45> hey, I am trying to hook up my laptop to my external monitor on KDE, it works under gnome and windows, but in KDE it keeps showing up on the settings for like 2 seconds, then going away, then showing up again...
<ccb0x45> keeps popping in on the UI, staying for a few seconds, and going away, rinse and repeat
<keithzg[m]> Well the problem with this 18.04 system definitely seems to be that Xorg is no longer loading the amdgpu driver, but for the life of me I can't figure out why, particularly when it *was* working before and I swear I didn't change anything relevant. Hmmm.
<keithzg[m]> Weiiiiird, the only seemingly relevant difference between the two desktops I have with the same GPUs in them that I hadn't yet checked was that the system mysteriously choosing not to load the amdgpu driver had "nomodeset" as a kernel option, which is an ancient config option from many years ago . . . but that seems to have fixed it? Something else must be going on, but for now I'm just going to be happy it's working
<keithzg[m]> again, I guess?
<mas886> Hey there, I have been suffering a problem when using Kubuntu
<mas886> I use it on a 4GB RAM computer, and I noticed it starts swapping easily
<mas886> And even if I start closing running apps to lower RAM usage, SWAP memory keeps being used, sometimes having 1GB on swap, and 0,7gm on current RAM usage
<mas886> Is this some kind of known issue o is there any way of preventing it?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> shanepagne was added by: shanepagne
<IrcsomeBot> <shanepagne> If I want to be able to backup/restore/update my iPhone via Kubuntu, is my best bet to run iTunes via Wine, or is there a better solution?
<BluesKaj>  shanepagne, is kdeconnect available on your Iphone?
<IrcsomeBot> <shanepagne> I honestly have no idea. I've never plugged it in, haha
<BluesKaj> it's an android app used to connect your smartphone to your pc on kubuntu, it's installed on kubuntu by default
<BluesKaj> you can run it over wifi
<IrcsomeBot> <shanepagne> I was unaware it works with iPhones
<BluesKaj> dunnomuch about Iphones, not an apple fan ;-0
<IrcsomeBot> <shanepagne> Plugged it in and the OS froze
<BluesKaj> you shouldn't need kdeconnect if you plug your Iphone into your computer, afaik
<BluesKaj> with a usb connection
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> guys, how to burn iso to usb drive in Kubuntu? I don't like unetbootin cause of it's own boot menu
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> gtk startup disk creator wants only Ubuntu iso but not Windows or other Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> KDE startup disk creator shows stupid "installing" window with no text and only progress bar that stucks at 0
<BluesKaj> Velizar Peshev try dd
<BluesKaj> !dd
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> Velizar Peshev  https://opensource.com/article/18/7/how-use-dd-linux
<jseiters> I use Etcher from etcher.io. I don't think it can do Windows 10 ISO but it does Linux ISOs.
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @jseiters, etcher won't run (only x86 image available)
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I'm on 64bit Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Xj0upodE/file_10846.jpg clicking on download does nothing
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> downloaded from opera browser lol
<BluesKaj> Velizar Peshev, check your downloads folder in dolphin and look for a W10 iso, perhaps opera doesn't show it's downloads, just a guess
<BluesKaj> or etcher rather not W10
 * BluesKaj has more coffee to wake up :-)
<dnsuai> I'm on Kubuntu 18.10 and I've encountered this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=396269
<ubottu> KDE bug 396269 in kcm_mouse "Touchpad settings are changed when another mouse is connected" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<dnsuai> It says it has been fixed in KDE Plasma 5.14. Will this be available as an update to kubuntu?
<dnsuai> Or should I manually add the plasma PPA?
<dnsuai> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu says I should'nt update as it won't guarantee fixing a broken system. Does that mean I should only use 5.13 with Kubuntu until 19.04?
<jseiters> IrcsomeBot: Did you go to the website to download? It is now balena.io/etcher by the way.
<nullray> Hey guys, I just moved to KDE for the first time and I must say it's awesome. I have a problem though.. I have my touchpad set to reverse scroll on the vertical axis (for natural scrolling) but it always resets after I plug in a mouse. Do you guys know how I can fix this? I'm using Kubuntu 18.10
<dnsuai> nullray: join the line buddy https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=396269
<ubottu> KDE bug 396269 in kcm_mouse "Touchpad settings are changed when another mouse is connected" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<dnsuai> it has been fixed in 5.14
<dnsuai> plasma
<dnsuai> I'm updating right now
<dnsuai> will let you know
<dnsuai> not that exact same issue I linked but its related. I'm facing it too
<nullray> I was hoping it wasn't a serious bug but at least it's fixed. I will try to update my kde version, thx
<dnsuai> this one: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=395722
<ubottu> KDE bug 395722 in kcm "touchpad settings are wrong after resuming from suspend" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<ccb0x45> hey, I am trying to diagnose why my external monitor on my laptop doesn't connect, when I plug it in it keeps connecting and reconnecting constantly, it works on windows and gnome, here is a log of kscreen constantly reconnecting when it gets plugged in: https://bit.ly/2DfZMjB
<BluesKaj> ccb0x45, perhaps changing the tearing prevention options from auto to another option in system-settings>display and monitor>compositor
<ccb0x45> let me look for that
<ccb0x45> @BluesKaj I don't see those options...?
<ccb0x45> oh wait under compositor
<ccb0x45> let me try
<BluesKaj> also check your resolution output when connected to the externel monitor
<ccb0x45> what do you mean? I can never connect
<ccb0x45> it shows up for a second with no available resolutions
<ccb0x45> then goes away, then comes back, then goes away
<BluesKaj> try changing it before connecting
<ccb0x45> changing it for the unconnectd monitor?
<ccb0x45> its a laptop connected to an external display, do you mean changing the laptop resolution?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> ditt
<BluesKaj> ditto
<ccb0x45> how do I change it for the unconnected monitor?
<BluesKaj> change it in the laptop first
<BluesKaj> so it displays a resolution the monitor can handle
<ccb0x45> ok let me try that
<ccb0x45> the tearing setting didn't change anything
<BluesKaj> ok
<ccb0x45> @BlueKaj, so I think you might be on the right track...
<ccb0x45> cause when I switch my laptop to 1920x1080 and plugged it in again it behaved differently
<ccb0x45> first the screen went off when I plugged it in, but the monitor didn't come on
<ccb0x45> then I tried again and the laptop kept switching it's resolutions over and over again
<ccb0x45> from the native resolution to the 1920x1080 res
<ccb0x45> @BluesKaj I meant
<ccb0x45> is there a way I can force it to just use a specific resolution for the external monitor
<ccb0x45> and not try to have it figure out what to use?
<ccb0x45> I went my ~/.local/share/kscreen and found the file that references that monitor, and tried to put a "mode" object with the correct height and width and refresh and it immediately got overwritten when I saved
<BluesKaj> what about your laptop's resolution options,. how high can it be set?
<ccb0x45> @BluesKaj, 4k but I think the issue is they are two different aspect ratios
<ccb0x45> the monitor is 3440x1440
<ccb0x45> I want 4k on the laptop, 1440p on the monitor
<ccb0x45> seems like its trying to apply 4k to the monitor,and failing
<BluesKaj> are you sure the monitor is capable of 4K
<ccb0x45> nope, it is not capable of 4k
<ccb0x45> its capable of 1440p
<ccb0x45> the laptop is capable of 4k
<ccb0x45> wish it wasn't trying to be so smart about the resolutions and would just let me set them
<BluesKaj> then go with 1920x1080p
<ccb0x45> I did
<ccb0x45> it didn't work
<ccb0x45> when I did 1920x1080 kde kept trying to switch my laptop resolution back to 4k over and over when I connect the monitor
<BluesKaj> that's odd, which gpu and connection type do you have
<ccb0x45> its TB3 to display port
<ccb0x45> gpu is an AMD Vega M GL
<ccb0x45> using the amdgpu driver
<ccb0x45> is there any way to force the external monitor into a resolution when it connects
<ccb0x45> instead of kde trying to determine it?
<BluesKaj> ok TB3 doesn't connect well to a display port according what I'm reading
<ccb0x45> I mean it works on the same system on gnome
<BluesKaj> are you sure it's 1440 on gnome ?
<ccb0x45> so theres no way to force a resolution on KDE, it has to go through its process of trying to figure it out?
<ccb0x45> yes
<ccb0x45> positive
<BluesKaj> ok
<ccb0x45> and windows too
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu are you running?
<ccb0x45> my base is 18.10
<ccb0x45> and its the latest plasma
<BluesKaj> right
<ccb0x45> guessing its a no on able to set a specific resolution
<ccb0x45> on the external monitor?
<Alexfrench> you have vegam firmware and mesa-utils
<ccb0x45> I just fixed it
<ccb0x45> @AlexFrench whats vegam firmware?
<BluesKaj> ccb0x45, ok, care to share howyou fixed it, would be good to know
<ccb0x45> well what I was asking, if its possible to force a resolution on KDE
<ccb0x45> when it would briefly connect and KDE did its dumb resolution dance
<ccb0x45> I ran the xrandr terminal command to force it to 1920x1080p on the second display
<ccb0x45> I just kept running it over and over, and finally at one point when it connected my command clicked
<ccb0x45> and it forced the right mode
<ccb0x45> then I was able to set it to 1440p, and kde seems to be remembering my settings now
<ccb0x45> KDE is trying to be too smart about picking resolutions
<ccb0x45> should have a fallback where if it doesn't detect a working resolution, leave the display connected and let you change it manually
<ccb0x45> I didn't even realize it was a resolution thing initially so that helped me
<ccb0x45> thanks guys
<BluesKaj> ccb0x45, which xrandr command did you use ?
<onion> Back in my day, we would keep our eyes open all day for a honey bee swarm. A swarm is when a nest of bees gets so large that part of the population leaves with a new queen to form a new colony.If you saw a swarm on a tree branch you could cut the branch and literally shake them off into a box so you could later have your own bee hive. But I always shook mine off into a crudley constructed wooden dildo and shove it up my ass.
<onion> That's what that vibrator reminds me of, simpler times.
<denza242> what
<denza242> is upgrading from 18.04 LTS to 18.10 fairly harmless?
<denza242> while i do like having a stable release i also kinda want newer plasma
<juhuu4712> i have a problem with kontact/korganizer - my caldav calendars and carddav contacts are no more synching - how to debug that?
<juhuu4712> i am at 18.10
<murthy> When I press F1 key on a Qt function in qtcreator, the respective context menu is not showing, instead "No documentation available." Message is displayed.
#kubuntu 2019-11-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I noticed on the 19.10 install that there was no ZFS as part of the installer.  What was the deal with that?  Will it be in 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @zparihar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#ZFS_on_root_installer_support
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Thx! I'll check it out!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> 19.10 w/ 5.16.5 is really beautiful btw!
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Running it on my LG Gram 17
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> Woalah was added by: Woalah
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Humberto Alcudia was added by: Humberto Alcudia
<nescius> join ##kozea
<nescius> damn
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mue_de> is there a way to get the 'kipi-plugins' running again (f.e. in gwenview) under 'cosmic cuttlefish' ?
<BluesKaj> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> mue_de, ^
<buddhab> I am currently running 18.04 what is the best way to keep it secure ?
<mparillo> I would add the kubuntu backports ppa to get newer versions of KDE software
<mparillo> Sample instructions here: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<mparillo> Follow the instructions, but you will be at a different level when done, because these describe upgrading from 19.10, and your Qt libraries are older.
<mparillo> I think beyond that, nothing would be very kubuntu-specific. You know, update your system, don't click on shortened URLs, don't open random attachments, if something seems too good to be true, it probably is, don't reuse any passwords on sensitive sites (and more sites may be sensitive than you think)
<IrcsomeBot1> <VAN WIJK hovinen> (Photo, 988x940) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TSVD1SOW/file_19646.jpg 👉Start https://llk.dk/44yj2s 👆👆🤘
<jussi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<jfariasf> what you mean channel emergency
<dax> .oO(maybe i should get admin on that telegram group one of these years)
<user|18549> hey all can i dual boot mac os and kubuntu
<ikonia> on a mac ?
<ikonia> or in general
<bprompt> well, I'd think it has to be on a mac =), since macOSX doesn't install in x86 architecture
<ikonia> bprompt: people use hackintosh and that works differently hence the question
<bprompt> right
<bprompt> but I sorta read macOSX above as macOSX in an apple machine :)
<IrcsomeBot1> Ali_Rahmanian646 was added by: Ali_Rahmanian646
#kubuntu 2019-11-05
<valorie>  dax: what's your telegram? I'll give you "ops" here
<nagerst> Does removing libgtk-3-common still break the entire OS? or is that fixed now?
<nagerst> and if so, why was the entire kubuntu system dependent on libgtk-3-common. Wher it is not supposed to need gtk at all
<nagerst> even kde neon has the same problem
<valorie> ubuntu needs it
<valorie> plasma desktop doesn't need it, but it is an underlying library to Ubuntu
<valorie> I would never remove a library; they are tiny
<valorie> why do you want to remove it, nagerst?
<valorie> nor do I see it as a problem
<nagerst> I want my computer free of poetteringware. No systemd, no pulseaudio and no gtk
<nagerst> us the ubuntu base so poorly designed that it need a graphical toolkit for the base? Are you kidding me?
<nagerst> Sorry for my tone, i did not mean that, but the question is valid.
<nagerst> perhaps i should just chjange distro to devuan, but i have been using ubuntu since warty
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Majidkp5 was added by: Majidkp5
<andrewplasma> hello?
<ohallot_tdf> hi kubunters... Newbie question: I have 2 monitors and I want a panel on the second monitor, but can't find a way to get it in the second monitor. Only on the firts (main). Can it be done and how?
<tomreyn> andrewplasma: hi there, did you have a question, too?
<ohallot_tdf> better, I't will be nice if the same panel can be displayed in both monitors (I think w10 dose this)
<lordievader> ohallot_tdf: Unlock the panel. Go into the edit panel mode. There is a button saying something like screen edge, click and drag this onto the other monitor.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Does Vaults rely on KWallet at all?
<lordievader> No. KWallet might be used to store the passphrase for it though.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I'd love to just nuke that out of my system and never see it again but I quite like using Vaults.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> That's what I was worried about 😅
<lordievader> Cryfs is the underlaying technology: https://www.cryfs.org/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ohallot_tdf> lordievader: Thank you... not too evident at first glance but I got it.
<lordievader> ohallot_tdf: Agreed, this is something you have to know.
<lordievader> Although, right clicking on the desktop and clicking "add panel" should add the panel on that particular screen.
<lordievader> (At least, I think so)
<ohallot_tdf> lordievader: That is exactly waht I thought too, but got it in the first screen instead and thus my question here. :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> (Photo, 1280x784) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/RsmR6dMk/file_19659.jpg Ooh, this is interesting, I've never seen it before. I like that this is baked in here.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Those reports can be very usefull when we do updates to the main archive. If there is an increase in crash rate due to an update, we can an email saying so!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Yeah, I always make sure they're enabled when running Ubuntu, but never knew how to control them in Kubuntu until now.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HEYVa8wH/file_19663.jpg My Kubuntu 19.10 setup. Simple and clean :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Can I ask if you run "Neofetch" Command to display this? … When I run that command on my Kubuntu I see the Ubuntu logo instead of the Kubuntu logo in the terminal
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> @Franzpow, If you edit `.config/neofetch/config.conf` and change "ascii_distro=auto" to "ascii_distro=Kubuntu" it will change this.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/FBMK736y/file_19664.jpg I've noticed that these notifications in particular don't respect the 3s time I set for notifications to disappear from the screen. How would I force them to?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> @Schyken, Ok thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> @Franzpow, You're very welcome!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> @Schyken, Nice desktop!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Thanks! :D
<user|39178> Analizzando il disco fisso (vuoto non formattato) til check rova 2 file come posso eliminarli grazie
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Ciao credo che dovrai scrivere in inglese per farti aiutare perché gli utenti più esperti non parlano italiano qui
<user|281> hi
<user|281> Is there any repo for KDE LTS only ppa
<Guest79899> can who me help
<Guest79899> my terminal is rip
<bprompt> as in konsole is not working?
<Guest79899> yes
<Guest79899> <bprompt>
<bprompt> ohh allo
<bprompt> well, dunno what  you have or what you're running other than Kubuntu, however, konsole not working is very unlikely
<Guest79899> have you telegram
<Guest79899> ?
<bprompt> installed, yes, do I use it? no
<Guest79899> oh
<bprompt> Guest79899:  either way, you can always just run xterm I assume, if something is happening for the moment in Konsole
<Guest79899> I can not do anything anymore,  in console
<bprompt> Guest79899:  that doesn't really  mean much :|
<Guest79899> can post a img on telegram
<Guest79899> whats is you telgram name pnm
<bprompt> you can also post an image at many sites
<bprompt> like say imgur.com or imageshack.us
<bprompt> and give us the url here, so we can see it
<Guest79899> https://imgur.com/etlwSTe
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> Guest8905:  try pressing Alt-F1 in the console, looks like it may be in a different console session, like an alt-f2 or f3
<bprompt> alt-f1 brings it back to the first original session
<bprompt> or Ctrl-Alt-F1 or Ctrl-Alt-F7 to bring it to GUI, seems Konsole has Alt-f1 mapped
<bprompt> but it looks like is on a different console session screen
<user|3410> Hi, how do I install Kubuntu on a Mac - tried to use Rufus - but I could not?
<IrcsomeBot1> mahtasomun was added by: mahtasomun
<IrcsomeBot1> chevybowtie was added by: chevybowtie
<IrcsomeBot1> <chevybowtie> Can anyone point me in the right direction on changing the default shutdown/reboot delay from 30s to 5s?
#kubuntu 2019-11-06
<valorie> @chevybowtie - in systemsettings > shutdown I believe
<IrcsomeBot1> katnipp was added by: katnipp
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> Thomasine Anita was added by: Thomasine Anita
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<guille_> hello world !
<guille_> hi linton
<BluesKaj> hey guille_
<IrcsomeBot1> TheOneAndOnlySchlumpfMaster3000 was added by: TheOneAndOnlySchlumpfMaster3000
<IrcsomeBot1> <TheOneAndOnlySchlumpfMaster3000> Hey anyone here who can help me
<karesh> anyone here who can help me?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ericadams> I'd say ask your question and hopefully someone can.
<karesh> alright well I want to use a second screen and it already did work but now all I get when I connnect the screen to my laptop via HDMI cable is a window asking me what I want the screen to show but the screen it self always says no signal no matter what I choose
<ak47s> hi. On my PC kubuntu 18.06. I set changing lang layout on CTRL+SHIFT. Since this moment I can't use another shortcuts like CTRL+SHIFT+V in the console.
<ak47s> What is the best way to fix it? I found some stuff about that, but it looks too old (2006 year e.g.). TY.
<kaczor> \quit
<viewer|35> heyo does anyone know how to set my button bindings for a graphics tablet in kubuntu?
<ak47s> knock knock
<user|62694> hello, I have an issue with my Kubuntu OS suddenly.
<user|62694> can someone help me out?
<jussi> user|62694: just explain the issue and people can then assess if they can help
<user|62694> well I typed sudo startx on tty2, and it caused the GUI on tty1 to throw an error and then the login screen freezes when i attempt to log in after restarting. I don't know how to fix it
<user|62694> I am currently using Tails to talk, so i have no access to Kubuntu
<user|62694> shoot, i have to go now. i'll try to get back online later if i can't get this resolved
<IrcsomeBot1> Giusti Beatrice was added by: Giusti Beatrice
<BluesKaj> hey
<BluesKaj> testing
<OerHeks> :-)
#kubuntu 2019-11-07
<mauricio> hola alguien me puede ayudr a como insal una wecam
<mauricio>  en kbnyu
<mauricio> en ubuntu
<mauricio> o kubuntu
<Mitchera> hello
<swift110> hey
<abbas> yo
<abbas> anyone on?
<swift110> hmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vibs1> Hi  … I recently realised that different set of my keys dont work when used with left n right shift buttons. What could be the issue? Attached below is the set of keys that work with each shift.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vibs1> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Tysx469D/file_19702.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vibs1> Is this a kernel issue?
<q0_0p> anyone know how to fix issues with the mouse cursor is small on the window bar?
<Ilgaz> It would be great if someone packaged this and added to Kubuntu distro https://github.com/donbowman/kde-auto-rotate
<valorie> Ilgaz: does Debian use it?
<valorie> imo the author should either work *within* KDE to get it released
<valorie> or put it into the KDE store
<Ilgaz> I think he coded it for himself and released in github to help others, when it works it works great
<Ilgaz> I will suggest it as a "issue" report
<valorie> we don't package random stuff from github
<valorie> it's up to the author really
<Ilgaz> Gnome side of Ubuntu got auto-rotate but KDE doesn't, I wish something like that was integrated to kde. A real kde setting of course
<valorie> Ilgaz: the author should work with the kwin team & plasma team
<valorie> really
<valorie> I want auto-rotate too
<valorie> suggesting to *us* to package this will go nowhere
<valorie> the author needs to work with the KDE devels
<valorie> if they don't want to do that, there is always the KDE store, as I said
<Ilgaz> OK I understood, thank you
<cacoponi25> how to install wifi driver for HP 745 laptop
<RikMills> valorie: from Plasma 5.18 kickoff meeting notes "output rotation is certainly a TODO item for 5.18"
<RikMills> Ilgaz: ^^
<valorie> woot!
<RikMills> not sure if there is a phab task yet
<Ilgaz> wow that would be great
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Good morning everybody!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Just wanted to say thank you again to the Kubuntu team! In the last weeks I had several moments of "I'm so glad I am using Kubuntu!" when other people have complained about their problems with either other distributions or Win/MacOS. Problems that just don't exist or are super easy to circumvent in Kubuntu! You guys make my computing life so much better!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> YW :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @Linuxophil, This might make me eventually try Kubuntu Eoan Ermine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> I'm in search of a close to perfect Windows10 replacement
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> ZorinOS 15 Core fits the bill, but the Gnome lag is horrendous to see the least
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> I mean, even if my processor is just i3, it shouldn't lag like that badly.. Like Celeron
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Any reason why KDE Plasma is so light with the same features?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> @Rutvikm, @RikMills
<BluesKaj> Rutvikm, most cases are the reverse withgnome vs kde comparisons
<BluesKaj>  Rutvikm, however an I3 cpu can kde/plasma quite easily even if things a bit busy on your desktop
<BluesKaj> *can run
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Rutvikm, The short answer is: multithreading!
<jubo2> I'm thinking of a a 18.04.3 -> 19.10 upgrade. Nothing weird installed and I have Timeshift installed and enabled, so I should be able to roll back should the upgrade break.
<IrcsomeBot1> RisingDawn62 was added by: RisingDawn62
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vibs1> @jubo2> I'm thinking of a a 18.04.3 -, Where are these msgs coming from
<jubo2> Well you know sometimes it is known that there may be upgrade problems and sometimes there is wide ranging consensus that there shouldn't be problems
<jubo2> kinda like asking that
<IrcsomeBot1> mammie G. Harmon was added by: mammie G. Harmon
<user|91241> hello
<user|91241> guys, i m having a problem installing kubuntu
<bprompt> user|91241:  such as?
<user|91241> i get that errno5 input/output
<user|91241> error
<user|91241> i tried running ubiquity --no-migration-assistant
<user|91241> and i got a deprecationwarning
<user|91241> and ubiquity error no suck option
<user|91241> such*
<user|91241> can anyone help? :)
<bprompt> user|91241:  are you using the installation iso? I mean, wondering where you typed the command
<user|91241> yes
<user|91241> i typed it in the terminal
<user|91241> i m using the live cd
<bprompt> user|91241:  live cd? is that 12.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> BEVERLY BAERT was added by: BEVERLY BAERT
<valorie> hmmm, I've never heard of upgrading from a live session in that way
<bprompt> or from a CD, in the last 10 years =)
<valorie> ha, yes
<valorie> I sometimes still call them CDs because they look the same
<valorie> <--- old
<RikMills> please insert cd 3/5 to proceed!
 * RikMills shudders
<valorie> I remember those days and shudder as well
<valorie> music was fun though
<bprompt> video killed the radio star!!, now we just need a rap-remix of nand-ram killed the optical star!!!
<valorie> lol
<OerHeks> but next gen is glass ..
<bprompt> Nand is moving up up, I think 256gbs microsdXC cards are already in the market
<bprompt> hell I saw 64gbs sticks the other day for $5US
<valorie> wow, I guess I shouldn't care about my dead 32gb stick
<valorie> it was nice looking though
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> @bprompt, Yeah, they are. I have a 256GB card in my phone 😅
<bprompt> yeap, I have a 64gbs on mine =)
#kubuntu 2019-11-08
<emma> I keep having this problem with libreoffice where basically it won't start at all.  When I run it from terminal with soffice it also does not start and it gives this error: QPaintDevice: Cannot destroy paint device that is being painted
<emma> when I go into .config/ and mv ./libreoffice ./libreoffice-bkp  to force libreoffice to make a new config directory it will then start but only for a while before it stops working again.
<emma> there are so many packages installed for libreoffice im not sure which ones should be purged to try reinstalling either
<valorie> you could do sudo apt purge libreoffice*
<valorie> but I would back up thoroughly first
<emma> that won't delete any of my documents tho right?
<valorie> I'd be more leery of it screwing up the system in other ways
<valorie> but more backups = goodness
<emma> i am not deadset on purging if I had any idea how to fix it
<valorie> I've had good luck purging other big things
<valorie> right
<valorie> you might get more ideas in #ubuntu
<emma> it's obviously something corrupted with ~/.config/libreoffice
<valorie> this is a sleepy chan compared to that
<emma> but it keeps happening
<emma> yeah okay
<emma> thank you tho
<valorie> oh, you could check ~/.local
<valorie> see if there is anything in there?
<emma> okay
<emma> hm, don't see anything called libreoffice in there
<emma> is QpaintDevice something unique to KDE or would it be relevant in #ubuntu also?
<valorie> hmmm, dunno
<valorie> not all K or Q things are ours
 * valorie heads out to dinner
<wujie> 大家好
<user|1337> How do I change the video memory allocation in virt-manager?
<user|1337> Current volume 16 MiB, me need ~128
<user|1337> please, help anyone me
<valorie> user|1337: no clue what you are asking, -- perhaps ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<swift110> hey
<IrcsomeBot1> Apdi Wahab was added by: Apdi Wahab
<katrina> can anyone help me get a weird embedded SD card reader working?
<katrina> its not in USB, the SDhost i think is only controlling the emmc system drive
<r4u1> Hi
<swift110> hey r4u1
<lordievader> Good morning
<r4u1> Goodnight
<IrcsomeBot1> <Rutvikm> Good Afternoon
<IrcsomeBot1> mabel jasper was added by: mabel jasper
<IrcsomeBot1> <mammie G. Harmon> I have not seen an investment package 📦 💹 which is  more profitable  than trading in binary option this is a certified confirmation that its: … ✅✔️ reliable, … ✔️✅legitimate And  …  ✅✔️trustworthy  … Mr CARL HARTMAN is the only  account manager that's so patient in TEACHING YOU on how to invest in BINARY trades. Ever since I met him, trading has been very easy and withdrawal  has been  more su
<IrcsomeBot1> running account of which I have full access to monitor my profits anytime of my choice, this is what we all are looking for. … If you need a life changer and a legit account manager contact. Mr Carl Hartman.  … NOTE: you don't send money to him its all about you knowing how to trade and make profit on your own 👍  … @binarycarl … WhatsApp 📲 +44 7520 608783 … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEtSfWp4G7wsj1vIpw
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|404> Hi, joining for a question. is there a way to install kubuntu 19.10 on a raspberrry pi 4?
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> you could install ubuntu mate and put kde on there
<user|404> ubuntu 19.10 release notes say it is supported but install doesn't work. and i like kde more
<user|404> mate works with raspi 4?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! Any ideas why the Kubuntu 18.04 of a friend might immediately return to login screen after login?
<kubuntunewbie> Hey guys does anyone know why double tap on the trackpad doesn't register as a double click
<kubuntunewbie> I have to use the button to select anything
<kubuntunewbie> Hi is anyone here?
<kubuntunewbie> hello?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hi there!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @kubuntunewbie, look for the touchpad section int the settings!
<kubuntunewbie> Ok thanks I'll check
<kubuntunewbie> I fixed it
<kubuntunewbie> Thanks a lot @IrcsomeBot1
<kubuntunewbie> huh. How is my laptop running cooler in kubuntu than MX linux
<kubuntunewbie> interesting
<swift110> cool kubuntunewbie
<kubuntunewbie> Everytime I play and pause a video there is a random sound on my headphones like the one you get when you insert or remove headphones
<kubuntunewbie> A pop sort of thing
<kubuntunewbie> Anyone know what is causing this?
<kubuntunewbie> yeah.
<kubuntunewbie> i don't know why either
<user|18825> Hi. Can i create a Kubuntu 19.10 flash drive with persistent data utilizing universal usb installer? Cause in their page their say only Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu. :/
<Guest62816> maya
<tanghus> Anybody else noticed kate doesn't reuse it's instance in 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> In what way?
<jfariasf> tanghus: how do i check that?
<tanghus> jfariasf: first open one document with kate. Then, from command line open another: kate -b something.txt
<tanghus> see if it opens a new instance or a new tab in existing instance
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> From the terminal it opens a new instance. From the GUI it opens a new tab for me.
<tanghus> Really? I have to test some more
<jfariasf> even worse for me as if I open it from the terminal and I close it the process won't finish and I'll need to ^c
<jfariasf> lol
<jfariasf> and yes it opens a new instance
<tanghus> I'll have a look at bugs.kde.org
<tanghus> same with dolphin btw
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Weird 😮
<jfariasf> if I run the command kate -b from the gui (menu) twice it will open 2 different instances
<tanghus> yeah, not supposed to happen and very annoying
<tanghus> jfariasf: well, that wasn't very helpful: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375795
<ubottu> KDE bug 375795 in application ""--use" shall be restored or a way to reuse existing session." [Wishlist,Resolved: invalid]
<IrcsomeBot1> Pekka CRYSTAL was added by: Pekka CRYSTAL
<IrcsomeBot1> Angelini naomi was added by: Angelini naomi
#kubuntu 2019-11-09
<IrcsomeBot1> Spectre was added by: Spectre
<IrcsomeBot1> <Spectre> Hello all.
<RikMills> tanghus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kate/+bug/1849455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1849455 in kate (Ubuntu Eoan) "[SRU] Externally-opened files no longer open in existing window" [Medium,Fix committed]
<IrcsomeBot1> silvia Gibson was added by: silvia Gibson
<IrcsomeBot1> lehmann ricard was added by: lehmann ricard
<tanghus> RikMills: Sweet! Thank you for posting this. It's a weird  attitude from the KDE devs. I hope they can be persuaded to include the fix upstream.
<tanghus> It's good to wake up to an annoying bug having been fixed :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|63253> Hello.
<jon_> hi all
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I'm having problems with my Java DK- checking in terminal, it seems to be isntalled. but package manager is not listing it as installed
<bennypr0fane> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BG4TpwCxc2/
<bennypr0fane> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QQH7TRdB4q/
<bennypr0fane> wait, does this mean it's installed? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XFKDb2MgW8/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Looks to be, yes
<IrcsomeBot1> null3507 was added by: null3507
#kubuntu 2019-11-10
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> I'm curious. Currently, Kmail is unable to integrate with Gmail accounts/inboxes as it doesn't meet the Google's auth/security requirements, which means I'm unable to use things like Kmail/Korganizer and such, but I know this is being worked on (and I appreciate ❤️). If these things are fixed during the lifetime of an existing and supported Kubuntu release, what would be the plan for delivering these fixes to users? I don't think
<IrcsomeBot1> backports are a sufficient method as this is a rather specific critical issue and not quite tied to things like the desktop as a whole.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Right now I'm using Mailspring as my email client and I have to use the browser for my Google Calendar as well as Google Contacts.
<valorie> @Schyken yes the devels are working on that issue
<valorie> I just read a blog post from the devels that mentioned that in kdeplanet
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schyken> Sweet! :D
<Guest_97> Hi, having trouble getting networking going on an old pc, net-setup is the only thing that gets it working, is there a way to get that on kubuntu? if someone knows what the program/script net-setup does that would help too
<IrcsomeBot1> a1batross was added by: a1batross
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> O hai.  … I just noticed that kwin packages in staging-plasma are failing to build. Not that I'm asking for anything, I know that using staging repos may kill my dog, just want to know what's blocking it to be fixed?
<valorie> @a1batross I'll ask RikMills to look at it
<valorie> if you are running staging you might want to join us in #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> maybe learn how to find blockers and fix 'em?
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> Oh, thanks for pointing me. It's on freenode?
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> Yeah, that would be good. It's debian ABI checker seems failing.
<valorie> yep
<valorie> or I can invite you to the telegram chan if you prefer
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> No, IRC is fine, I have XMPP transport.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> welcome to the testing team
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> thanks! :) I'm on staging for years actually. Just never noticed actual problems... maybe I'm just lucky.
<valorie> as long as you upgrade wisely
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> Indeed~
<RikMills> valorie: there are no packages in staging-plasma ???
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @a1batross, That PPA is empty
<valorie> well then kwin is def. not building!
<valorie> I guess I coulda looked
 * valorie hangs head in shame
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<user|68384> Hey community ! French helper for me ?
<BluesKaj> !Fr | user|68384
<ubottu> user|68384: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<user|68384> thank's ! ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> This week Kubuntu 19.10 is the distro challenge on BDLL! Is anyone from the Kubuntu team gonna join the discussion next saturday? @RikMills @Valoriez @MichaelTunnell
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Not me. Maybe someone else can though?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Would you ask around within the devs, please? I think it would benefit Kubuntu greatly!
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Great! I will ask Michael Tunnell as well.
<Tuor> Hi, I'm looking to deactivate the mouse acceleration in Kubuntu 19.10 and can't find out how. I found the mouse settings, but there I can only choos between "Flat" and "Adaptive" acceleration. I would like no acceleration at all...
<BluesKaj> Tuor,  why?
<Tuor> Because I'm used to it.
<Tuor> The speed with which I move my mouse shall not change how far it goes. Lets say, 1cm on my mouse pad is 10cm on my screen. If I move my mouse fast or slowly it should always be 10cm on my screen. That's what I'm used to and I like it.
<Tuor> I have generally a low sensitivity on my mouse, and moving my mouse fast to get to the other end of my screen is normal. I'm not used to do shorter fast movements to get it to the other side of my screen. ;)
 * BluesKaj shrugs, no idea, i just use the default settings 
<Tuor> BluesKaj: I think most people are fine with the default. ;)
<BluesKaj> yup :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hey
<user|92715> Hi, I am new to Kubuntu. Installed 19.10 just today but when I started, I just get fuzzy lines and no display. I got kubuntu logo and then just black and white boxes. Something to do with video drivers I think.
<user|92715> I have Radeon driver
<geeblums> whats this
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hmm
<IrcsomeBot1> CaptainMirror was added by: CaptainMirror
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> Hi folks. I just installed Kubuntu 18.04.3.
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> How do I use the widgets? I’m new to Linux. I installed Event Calendar, but where is it? I can’t see or use it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> @CaptainMirror, Hewwo! :) … Widgets here are called plasmoids. Actually same thing. To add a plasmoid, press floating button on desktop(shown as three horizontal lines) and press Add widgets... in menu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/431tnXTR/file_19783.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> it showed like this
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> I added it already. I’ve verified I have the right version and that it is installed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> You can't find it in list, right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> Right. Where is it? How do I get to it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> It may depend on your system language. You can install "Event Calendar" but in list it may be called in your language.
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> My language is English, and “Event Calendar” is English. What buttons do I press. Is it in the status bar? I have gone to Applications and searched, but can’t find it there either.
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> It will not appear in Applications menu because it's a widget. Do you have actually tried to open "Add widgets..." menu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <CaptainMirror> Yes. I added it that way.
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/OolpShuO/file_19785.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> I tried do the same.
<IrcsomeBot1> <a1batross> Works for me.
